# Show us your.......newbie progress! [4 Sep 2012 - 4 Oct 2014]



## Typhon (4 Sep 2012)

I've noticed that a lot of the threads in this 'beginners' section are from people who can do 50 miles easily or average 20mph over long distances. Which is a bit like those people who turn up for a beginners language course claiming not to know a word when in fact they own a property in the country in question, spend several weeks there a year and are semi-fluent. It is a bit disheartening for genuine completely unfit newbies like myself!

So I thought it would be nice for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter.  

I'll get the ball rolling. I started off a month ago today doing 3 miles on a flat road twice a day at 8mph average. Now I am doing 20 miles a day (a hilly route in one go without stopping) and my average today was 11.6mph. I also have a shorter route of 4 miles which I do in an average of 14.0 mph. 

So far I have also lost 5lbs of the approximately 30lbs I need to lose to get down to my ideal weight.

Pretty shameful really compared to a lot of the guys on here but I think I have made good progress in a month and I will get there eventually. Now let's see your newbie progress!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Sep 2012)

This was my first ride a month ago http://app.strava.com/rides/14771205 15 miles average 14.5mph
This was my last ride at weekend http://app.strava.com/rides/20570242 54 miles average 14.5mph


----------



## Gaz Vickers (4 Sep 2012)

This is my 2nd ever ride.....
http://app.strava.com/rides/20696621
I think i could of continued a mile or 2 further


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Sep 2012)

I restarted about the same time as Typhoon doing circuits of my estate with my son, we progressed quicky to an 8 mile Cicuit which was taken quite slowly with Max the pacemaker, distance and Fun being the driving force more than average speed and time taken.
But today I did 10 miles in 55 mins very pleased with myself as I know I have plenty more to give as it didn't hurt too much post ride.

I am down a few pounds to 19 1/2 stone.


----------



## Pauluk (4 Sep 2012)

Well my commute, on my heavy hybrid, is 17.1 miles round trip which I've been doing since April. My journey time and average speed hasn't changed very much.11.7 mph.

60 per cent of my commute is on a lovely river tow path that takes in 3 parks so I probably wouldn't expect my time and speed to alter that much. I have noticed that I now climb my 3 inclines on the way home at around 15 mph rather than my original 11mph and my filtering has got much better.

I don't really give a toss about my speed. If I did I would just use my car or buy a motorbike.

I love my commute and going out at the weekends with my much better other half


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Sep 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> This is my 2nd ever ride.....
> http://app.strava.com/rides/20696621
> I think i could of continued a mile or 2 further


A bit like my first ride in June,8.53m @ 9.3mph avg.
This was Sundays ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/20616606, was a little quicker than the time shown, and did stop for a while about the 25m point.
This i think is my best non stop ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/20080065

Great thread by the way.


----------



## trampyjoe (4 Sep 2012)

Got my hybrid just under a year ago now, about 8 months after quitting a 20 a day habit. The second day I had it I took it for a jaunt up the road, 2 miles total at around 6mph. I then laid down in a dark room for a few hours to recover. Commuted to uni over the winter then the bike got forgotten whilst I got on with being a dad. Now little one has a trailer and I'm often out on 15 mile rides (average 7mph with the trailer, but we have fun and that's what counts).
I popped out the other day for a quick blast around the block, got back just over an hour later having done 15 miles at an average speed of 11.8mph and I felt like I could carry on for another hour or two.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Sep 2012)

I started about three or four weeks ago determined to maintain some consistency as any previous cycling attempts had been pretty short lived so never got any fitter and always found it hard. So, this time, been out four or five times a week. First ride I stupidly left the town and went out a road that climbed from the start and had to turn back after a couple of miles a bit disheartened. Second ride went a different route which was initially good but has a little steep hill after around five miles. I had to stop just before the top and felt sick!

Since then, the last few rides have felt progressively better. That same hill I no longer use the granny gear and get up without nearly collapsing at the top. Yesterday, I almost went 20 miles and found a lovely little road that I hadn't been on before. Climbed a bit but was rewarded with the early morning sun coming up over the Strathearn valley. At that point while cycling along, I said to myself, this is what it's all about and I am going to keep this up.

http://app.strava.com/rides/20670303

I still go out really early in the morning as I like the peace and quiet and lack of traffic but I think perhaps when I feel more confident of my fitness and can keep up a better average speed, I will maybe try different times of the day too. Just sad that the days are starting to get a bit shorter now.


----------



## Lee_M (4 Sep 2012)

started again 6 weeks ago followinga 4 year hiatus due to back surgery and putting on a stone

first ride 35 miles - nearly died
second ride 35 miles - not quite as bad
third ride 44 miles - defintely died - took me 3 days of work to recover
4,5,6 rides 20 miles each
7th,8th rides - first commutes to work - 8 miles each way except when i got lot on friday - 13 miles to get home
9th ride 33 miles - it still hurts!

now planning my first ride with a cycling club on sunday!


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Sep 2012)

Technically I'm not a newbie to riding as I've been going out regularly for a year now, but I only got a "proper" bike at Easter time and have just got a bit more serious about it. 
So a year ago I was a stone heavier and it took me an hour to do 8 miles on a flat cycle path along the river. 
Now I average 10-12mph and can comfortably do 20 miles without a break. I have done 27ish miles in one go but I complained alot for the last 7! 
I actually got up a hill today standing in a normal gear, doing 12mph but to be fair it wasn't much of a hill. lol.


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Sep 2012)

I decided a month and a half ago to join my local gym as they had a half price deal on for 3 months. Basically I had played a sport to national level for many years,retired and got into coaching but put on a ton of weight as I was no longer doing any exercise. A couple of weeks back my brother bought a 2013 Specialized Hardrock which I thought was pretty darn cool and encouraged me to drag my old British Eagle MTB (affectionately known as the Iron Eagle  ) out of the shed and use it to go to the gym instead of being lazy and driving.

I then managed to get hold of a 2012 Specialized Crosstrail Comp which I love to bits and I now ride for fun as on the Spesh as well as going to the gym on the Iron Eagle. Istarted out riding around 6 miles at 9mph pace (including some XC) but today I have managed 23.5 miles at 12mph pace so I am a very happy bunny indeed. I felt I could have gone to 30 miles but my quads are now killing me LOL

Combination of gym and cycling has seen me lose 15lbs in a month and a half.

I absolutely love cycling and have been bitten really hard by the bug - my aim is to shed enough weight to get a road bike and be TTing within the year. You have to have goals don't you !!!!


----------



## jagx400 (4 Sep 2012)

I started in March weighing in at 18st 6lb. I cycled the 2.5 miles to work and nearly died, but kept at it. I now weigh 15st 7lb can do 50 miles easily at an average of 16.5 mph solo.
My commute is now 10 miles each way as I now go the 'long way' to work and back, sometimes further. Cycling to Skeggy in October, 104 miles. Certainly changed my life, am healthier and feel so much better.


----------



## flatflr (4 Sep 2012)

I got my first bike for about 23 year a couple of weeks ago (a 2nd hand Specialized Hardrock). Have tried to keep fairly fit (40 years old, 75kg and could run 2 miles at a 5 mph pace but no futher, but a smoker), but wanted to get fitter.

All rides are along a local tow path and a little road:
1st ride was 4.7 miles (numb bum)
2nd 7.2 miles (padded shorts are great)
3nd 8.7 miles (hate hills)
1 week holiday
This evening it was a 8.7 miles ride (loving it)

Not sure about speeds but the last three have taken about an hour and feeling better and better after each


----------



## Typhon (6 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Great thread by the way.


 
Thanks! It's really great to read everyone else's stories. 

I feel a lot better now that I am not alone in just being able to do a handful of miles at walking pace when I first started! The progress everyone in this thread is fantastic and very inspiring. It shows what can be done if we all stick at it. 

I did my normal 20 mile route today at a new PB average of 12.1mph. I can tell I am getting fitter because when I first did it I just free-wheeled down the numerous downhill bits, now I can actually pedal on those a bit too!


----------



## dharma66 (6 Sep 2012)

My first few rides about a month ago were 1.5 miles. Down hill for half, then uphill back. Not that any regular cyclist would call it a hill. About 2% with a couple of short stretches of 3.5%, but those first few times covering the .75 mile uphill were a grind in the lowest possible gear, with people walking past me!

Now I sail up in the middlest gear without breaking a sweat.


----------



## dktd (6 Sep 2012)

I bought a bike from Chris (don't know his username on this), and rode back from Deptford to Bayswater, where I'm stationed, taking delightful wrongturns the whole way through. Gee, isn't London Bridge etc. fun?! It wasn't half as bad as I thought it would be, it was okay, even if there were a few teething problems (down to me more than the great bike Chris sold me). First ride was about 19.47 km (according to Endomondo) or 12 miles, ish, in about an hour and 20. Not bad for getting lost, dealing with London traffic, etc, etc. All I'll say, is god bless Google Maps (I stopped to use it, didn't use it while cycling. Did see one birk on a Boris bike texting and cycling down a main road).


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2012)

Nice to see everyones progress. Ended up doing a bit more than I meant to today checking out a different route. Thought there might have been another little road to cut across but ended up approaching a busy dual carriageway (A9) and had to return the same way. Was just shy of 30 miles and it took me nearly two and a half hours. Could have done with something to eat around the two hour mark as I started to struggle a wee bit. Will be better prepared next time.

Here's the route.

http://app.strava.com/rides/21021564


----------



## trampyjoe (6 Sep 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice to see everyones progress. Ended up doing a bit more than I meant to today checking out a different route. Thought there might have been another little road to cut across but ended up approaching a busy dual carriageway (A9) and had to return the same way. Was just shy of 30 miles and it took me nearly two and a half hours. Could have done with something to eat around the two hour mark as I started to struggle a wee bit. Will be better prepared next time.
> 
> Here's the route.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/21021564


Good going (gave you some Kudos on strava). With regards to eating I always take some snacks with me just in case I do get hungry. Most of the time I don't get hungry as I eat the snacks anyways!


----------



## new-fish (6 Sep 2012)

The first ride on my Allez was from the bike shop to my parents house, just over 2 miles. It killed me. I definitely thought I'd bitten off more than I could chew. Over time, doing 6-9 mile rides and increasing, I found that practice definitely makes perfect, and with the increase in mileage and fitness comes an increase in enjoyment. Over the following 12 months 3 stone plus fell off the frame. A stone of that has gone back on, new job etc cramped the chances to get back, so am starting again now, but still smiling. That child like joy of hurtling down a hill after climbing it, priceless


----------



## Typhon (6 Sep 2012)

I bought some chocolatey cereal bars to take with me on my rides. They are only 77 calories so don't negate the fat burning too much. I doubt they get that much sugar into my blood stream but I think the effect is more psychosomatic more than anything. I feel I can go that little bit further! I take a full 550ml water bottle with me and have to ration it otherwise I drink it too fast. Thinking about getting a second one soon as my distances keep increasing.



new-fish said:


> The first ride on my Allez was from the bike shop to my parents house, just over 2 miles. It killed me. I definitely thought I'd bitten off more than I could chew. Over time, doing 6-9 mile rides and increasing, I found that practice definitely makes perfect, and with the increase in mileage and fitness comes an increase in enjoyment. Over the following 12 months 3 stone plus fell off the frame. A stone of that has gone back on, new job etc cramped the chances to get back, so am starting again now, but still smiling. That child like joy of hurtling down a hill after climbing it, priceless


 
Haha, I know that feeling!  I was doing that a fair bit earlier, getting to the top of a hill and changing up and hurtling down it. Well I did that on the lesser hills...the steeper ones I already hit 35+ mph on without pedalling at all which is a bit scary for a beginner just wearing lycra and a flimsy helmet!


----------



## flatflr (6 Sep 2012)

> taking delightful wrongturns the whole way through.


 
Around my way I find that's part of the fun, checking out the lanes one would never go down when walking or running, even if they are dead ends, not sure if it helps with the fitness but nice to find nice quite spots


----------



## KateK (6 Sep 2012)

I started off ten months ago and I was doing about 8 miles, which took me about an hour and completely knackered me. The only reason it was 8 miles was because I had to get home, lying down on the verge just looks silly. After three months I was doing 12-18 miles at about 12 miles an hour. now I am doing 30-40 miles at about 16.5-17. I know lots of people improve faster than me, but I'd spent the best part of 7 years in hospital so.. well, I think I do OK. If you ever feel you are not then try mentioning you've just cycled 20 miles to a non cyclist..their reaction is so encouraging.


----------



## Bill93 (6 Sep 2012)

Just under a month i have been cycling for now, i started first doing 9 miles and felt like i was going to die when i got off the bike. Yesterday i managed my first 20 miler and could have gone a little more but decided against it.

Quick question if anyone can help, i didn't take water on the 20 miler but a gatorade instead to see if it helps but how do you keep drinks like that cool? I wouldnt mind the water being a bit warm but any drink with flavour in it is horrible warm so how do you keep them cool?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Good going (gave you some Kudos on strava). With regards to eating I always take some snacks with me just in case I do get hungry. Most of the time I don't get hungry as I eat the snacks anyways!


+1


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Sep 2012)

Some of you guys completing shorter rides are exactly where i was in May 2010 when i returned to cycling
after a 20 year break.
I started 2 miles, then 3, 7, 10 and every ride would see me limping for an hour or two through sore legs!

Now i regularly bash off a 30 miler at 15 to 17mph average speed during the evening after spending the day on my
feet at work ... and after the ride the only bits that ache will be the soles of my feet.
(Only because i'm STILL using toe-clips instead of cleat pedals/shoes).

The main advice i'd give is to make sure the bike is adjusted correctly, as some aches and pains can be down to
incorrect seat/handlebar height rather than being "unfit".


----------



## Nearly there (6 Sep 2012)

12 months ago I did a 7 mile ride it took 50 mins and I thought it was a big ride now 20-40 are my regular stints.


----------



## defy-one (6 Sep 2012)

4 months ago i decided get fit,lose 2 stone in weight and start taking care of ME!
That first ride is very vivid. I did what was to become my 3.2 mile loop around my village. My fitness loop when time or weather curbs my longer rides.
I got off the bike that first time with legs of jelly, and wheezing , clamouring for a ventolin inhaler(asthma)
Now i have 2 road bikes (defy 1 and triban 3) i do 15-20 mile fitness rides with the defy and a 35-40 mile round trip commute into central london 2-3 times a week!
I have lost 1.25 stone in weight, got back into 34" waist jeans. Need the Ventolin inhaler much less frequently.

My wife thinks i have gone cycle mad (she thinks 18-20 miles into work is crazy)
My brother reckons i'm going through a mid life crisis
My mates can't beleive how i have turned from a BMW crazed owner into a bike fan!
Inlaws think i look 10 years younger
My dad tells everyone about c2w like he is the cycling minister
ME ? ........ I just smile and ride ;-)


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Sep 2012)

i used to struggle riding 1.5 miles to work and back a year ago due to a small incline!kept at it riding the flatter courses around bristol (the cycle track is lovely) and then decided i would challenge myself to a sponsered bike ride!

yesterday i weighed myself, i am now 2 stone lighter and had just completed a 40 mile round trip commute with 2800 ft of climbing and average speed over 16 MPH. my normal 5 mile each way commute has 380 of climbing each way too so i have learnt to love the hills!!! the wife thinks im absolutely nuts though


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

http://share.abvio.com/b555/e7ad/a8c6/c918/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20120905-1733.kml


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Sep 2012)

heres my first endomondo link from october 2011 - http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/kDnlg_JRAYo

Heres my commute home on wednesday! - http://app.strava.com/rides/20942475


----------



## Davehateshills (7 Sep 2012)

It's great to read all the stories on this thread and for what it's worth here's mine.

I decided to get my old mountain bike out of the shed about 6 weeks ago as I wanted to lighten my 17st bulk and rode up to my local bike shop which is just less then a mile away and up a slight hill. I had to sit outside for 5 mins to get my breath back before going in and then I think I free wheeled most of the way back. Since then I changed the tyres on my MB to slick road tyres (best £20 I have spent) and started to ride. 3 miles, then 5, 7, 10 and so on.

It feels like such a long time ago, I am now riding 20 - 30 miles per day and my longest route is 42 miles. I can feel myself getting stronger and I have lost about 13lbs. I treated myself to a road bike earlier this week and it's got me hooked even more.

I did a 20 mile route yesterday with over 1,000ft of climbing at 12.6mph and I did a 10 mile time trail this morning that took 37mins which is 16.2mph. 
My OH says I am obsessed with cycling and if am being honest, she's right!


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

26 miles in the bag this afternoon in the 

http://share.abvio.com/b555/e7ad/a8c6/c918/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20120907-1702.kml


----------



## stephen.rooke (7 Sep 2012)

started in march weighing 16.5 stone with 7/10 mile rides at around 12mph and being knackered.im now 13.5 stone and last week did 100 miles with 15.6 average and regularly cycle 7 miles to work with an average speed of 18-20 mph and loving it lol


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> started in march weighing 16.5 stone with 7/10 mile rides at around 12mph and being knackered.im now 13.5 stone and last week did 100 miles with 15.6 average and regularly cycle 7 miles to work with an average speed of 18-20 mph and loving it lol


Fantastic progress! Thats really inspiring - I could do with shifting about a stone in total so your story gives me hope!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Sep 2012)

Davehateshills said:


> It's great to read all the stories on this thread and for what it's worth here's mine.
> 
> I decided to get my old mountain bike out of the shed about 6 weeks ago as I wanted to lighten my 17st bulk and rode up to my local bike shop which is just less then a mile away and up a slight hill. I had to sit outside for 5 mins to get my breath back before going in and then I think I free wheeled most of the way back. Since then I changed the tyres on my MB to slick road tyres (best £20 I have spent) and started to ride. 3 miles, then 5, 7, 10 and so on.
> 
> ...


We're about the same level I was quicker over 30m with a similar climb but your time trial was quicker than mine over 10m.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Sep 2012)

Great thread! I was a complete newbie about 15 months ago. Rode my cheap MTB the flat 5 miles to work and back and was almost crying, it was so hard. But I'd bought a bike to avoid public transport and lose weight. I was 16 and a half stone.

I've since progressed to a road bike and recently did the 63 mile Virgin Cyclone (undulating) with a rolling average of 15mph and the 57 mile Great North Bike Ride (flat) with a rolling average of 18mph.

I'm still 16 and a half stone  but I've had a lot of fun!


----------



## Saluki (7 Sep 2012)

I used to ride regularly, but not very fast, right up to December last year. Then I was ill, husband was ill (still is, he's a transplant patient) so we only rode sparodically, when the sun was shining for 7 months. I put on a stone and a bit, hubby put on nearly 2 stone. In July this year, we decided to get our backsides into gear and I have been cycling regularly since early July, hubby joined in at the very beginning of August.
He has lost 6kg, I have lost about 3kg and we cycle anything between 6 miles & 38 miles which is our top distance so far and we average somewhere around 11.5mph (quite quickly down hill, painfully slow up hills).
Hills are getting easier, but not much, since we went clipless, our fitness is coming on leaps and bounds and I have gone down a clothing size, so its all good. Sometimes we have to have a rest half way up a hill (we wait and get our breath back but refuse to actually walk up the hill). Sometimes we have to have a rest at the top, sometimes we don't which must be an improvement.

Tomorrow we are riding the Tour of Britain Challenge ride, of 57 miles and looking forward to it. Bikes are fettled and our kit is all washed and ready to wear tomorrow. Even the car is clean, ready to drive us to Gt Yarmouth. Its hubby's first ever event at anything and my first event since 2000 so very excited.

Lovely to read everyone's stories, feeling much better about my cycling now


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2012)

Bill93 said:


> Just under a month i have been cycling for now, i started first doing 9 miles and felt like i was going to die when i got off the bike. Yesterday i managed my first 20 miler and could have gone a little more but decided against it.
> 
> Quick question if anyone can help, i didn't take water on the 20 miler but a gatorade instead to see if it helps but how do you keep drinks like that cool? I wouldnt mind the water being a bit warm but any drink with flavour in it is horrible warm so how do you keep them cool?


 

Longer rides in sub zero temperatures will help with this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Sep 2012)

Saluki said:


> Tomorrow we are riding the Tour of Britain Challenge ride, of 57 miles and looking forward to it. Bikes are fettled and our kit is all washed and ready to wear tomorrow. Even the car is clean, ready to drive us to Gt Yarmouth. Its hubby's first ever event at anything and my first event since 2000 so very excited.
> 
> Lovely to read everyone's stories, feeling much better about my cycling now


I wish the both of you the very best, and hope you have an enjoyable day.


----------



## dharma66 (7 Sep 2012)

This is a great thread. It's really good to read inspiring stories from people who began not much above the level I'm currently at. Gives me hope to carry on!


----------



## flatflr (7 Sep 2012)

Did my first 10 mile ride this afternoon, plus another mile to the shops for a bottle of wine to celebrate


----------



## Davehateshills (7 Sep 2012)

flatflr said:


> Did my first 10 mile ride this afternoon, plus another mile to the shops for a bottle of wine to celebrate


 
Hope you got home before you started on the wine


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Sep 2012)

flatflr said:


> Did my first 10 mile ride this afternoon, plus another mile to the shops for a bottle of wine to celebrate


Nice one, well done.


----------



## RWright (8 Sep 2012)

dharma66 said:


> This is a great thread. It's really good to read inspiring stories from people who began not much above the level I'm currently at. Gives me hope to carry on!


 
Just stick with it. I took a lay off from riding during last winter and coming back about a month and a half ago was tough at first. I am not fast now by any stretch of the imagination but I try to do at least 10 miles a day. My butt is now beginning to adjust as are my legs and lungs. I had a very nice fast 17 mile ride going this afternoon until I had a flat tire tyre. I am starting to feel much better after a ride and much more comfortable during rides, it feels good. If you stick with it I feel sure you will too.


----------



## MrJamie (8 Sep 2012)

I remember about 3 years ago getting a mile from home with achey legs and feeling sick while weighing 22 stone, 2 years ago planning an epic 15 mile ride with a lunch stop and taking a load of map printouts and countless times being amazed at what places I could get to on my bike  I still feel like a beginner, as Ive only been riding regularly for most of the past 2 years, but your body adapts so quickly if you keep it up.

Up until this year my 9 year old nephew had only cycled a few times a year, at most a 5 mile ride with a cake stop halfway  but since finding him a second hand Giant MTB on ebay in July hes been out 3 or 4 times a week with his longest ride at about 18/19 miles. Ive been trying to get his mum out on her bike too, 5 miles earlier in the week and another 3 miles today to pick him up from school 



Bill93 said:


> Quick question if anyone can help, i didn't take water on the 20 miler but a gatorade instead to see if it helps but how do you keep drinks like that cool? I wouldnt mind the water being a bit warm but any drink with flavour in it is horrible warm so how do you keep them cool?


You can get insulated bottles, I got a cheap one which was useless but more expensive ones might work. Mostly I try to pick flavours that are less disgusting while hot or learn where village shops with drinks fridges are


----------



## Bill93 (8 Sep 2012)

Thanks jamie, i'l pick one up soon


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wish the both of you the very best, and hope you have an enjoyable day.


Thank you very much 
It was a brilliant day. I got to the finish in 5:07 according to my phone app, with a moving time of 4:23:36
I stopped and waited at the feed stop for over 20 minutes for hubby. Then waited a few times on the second half of the ride for hubby to catch up before deciding to push on as the stop/start every 5 minutes was really tiring me out.

It was great to see so many riders of different abilities and a vast array of bike types. I saw a lady finish on a very old bike with 6 gears, flat handlebars and a basket on. I had overtaken her at the start. She got a massive cheer when she crossed the line. Spoke to a lad who was inspired by the Tour and by the Olympics so he bought a 2nd hand MTB and entered for the ride. His Mum was meeting him at points along the route with fresh water, fruit and chocolate so that he didn't have to stop at shops. He didn't realise until he got there that there was a food point. By then, his Mum was all organised.


----------



## KateK (9 Sep 2012)

Well done Saluki and co, what a beautiful day as well.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Sep 2012)

34.97 miles done today thats 12 more than my best pb to date well chuffed  (and chaffedlol) got a burnt face for my troubles and i cant believe how strong the wind is out there today didnt seem to matter which way i went it was battering me.

Next stop is the 40 mile barrier loving this cycling business


----------



## Jiminblack (9 Sep 2012)

Hi all, my first post, but have been lurking for a couple of weeks.

My latest ride http://app.strava.com/rides/21237434 

Jim


----------



## Jiminblack (9 Sep 2012)

Ignore the segment on that one. I stopped for a chat about the route before the end of segment! True.....honest! However, looking at it I would have only gained another 3 places


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Sep 2012)

Well done


flatflr said:


> Did my first 10 mile ride this afternoon, plus another mile to the shops for a bottle of wine to celebrate


 
Well done and cheers....


----------



## boh67 (9 Sep 2012)

Did my first 30 miles today. Left at 7.30 am sun was shining and the roads quiet. Had a great run


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Sep 2012)

Well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Sep 2012)

Jiminblack said:


> Ignore the segment on that one. I stopped for a chat about the route before the end of segment! True.....honest! However, looking at it I would have only gained another 3 places


Check to see if theres a pause button, found one on my N95 and Endomondo


----------



## Crosstrailer (10 Sep 2012)

Went out on our local 16 mile circuit today, determined to get 4 Strava trophies on the 4 main segments. Got 2 PB trophies on hill climb (Cat 4) within the first 3 miles and improved dramatically on the leaderboards (couldn't have got any worse LOL), we then had a very short stop at lights and took the opportunity to have a chat for a few seconds only before getting stuck into the long flat section leading into the 3 mile main segment (despite being a 16 mile circuit it only currrently has 4 segments within it).

Got to the start of the segment, gave it the full beans in top gear (bear in mind I am an noob on a hybrid/mountain bike, not Brad Wiggins), brother who got delayed in traffic at the start catches me, gets towed for a while then pulls out and forges ahead after about 2 miles (he is much fitter than me) I continue to push on despite feeling sick and having screaming quads, finish the segment and know I have taken literally minutes off my PB. Feel elated.

Get off the segment, slow the pace check the iphone and............

I had forgotten to restart Strava after the hillclimb.

Cue much hilarity from my brother and me wanting to launch my iphone across the Essex fens !!!!!. And to top it off the Strava site seems to have died !!!!!


----------



## trampyjoe (10 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Went out on our local 16 mile circuit today, determined to get 4 Strava trophies on the 4 main segments. Got 2 PB trophies on hill climb (Cat 4) within the first 3 miles and improved dramatically on the leaderboards (couldn't have got any worse LOL), we then had a very short stop at lights and took the opportunity to have a chat for a few seconds only before getting stuck into the long flat section leading into the 3 mile main segment (despite being a 16 mile circuit it only currrently has 4 segments within it).
> 
> Got to the start of the segment, gave it the full beans in top gear (bear in mind I am an noob on a hybrid/mountain bike, not Brad Wiggins), brother who got delayed in traffic at the start catches me, gets towed for a while then pulls out and forges ahead after about 2 miles (he is much fitter than me) I continue to push on despite feeling sick and having screaming quads, finish the segment and know I have taken literally minutes off my PB. Feel elated.
> 
> ...


There's a lesson there somewhere


----------



## Crosstrailer (10 Sep 2012)

Yeah and I learned it the hard way Joe


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Went out on our local 16 mile circuit today, determined to get 4 Strava trophies on the 4 main segments. Got 2 PB trophies on hill climb (Cat 4) within the first 3 miles and improved dramatically on the leaderboards (couldn't have got any worse LOL), we then had a very short stop at lights and took the opportunity to have a chat for a few seconds only before getting stuck into the long flat section leading into the 3 mile main segment (despite being a 16 mile circuit it only currrently has 4 segments within it).
> 
> Got to the start of the segment, gave it the full beans in top gear (bear in mind I am an noob on a hybrid/mountain bike, not Brad Wiggins), brother who got delayed in traffic at the start catches me, gets towed for a while then pulls out and forges ahead after about 2 miles (he is much fitter than me) I continue to push on despite feeling sick and having screaming quads, finish the segment and know I have taken literally minutes off my PB. Feel elated.
> 
> ...


 , reminds me of Friday, was it Friday or another time the app hadn't started properly.


----------



## Longshot (10 Sep 2012)

I started out about 6 months ago and have managed a ride most weeks (occasionally twice or more) save for a 7 week stint where I got laid off with a foot injury.

My first ride was 11 miles and I averaged just over 10 mph.
I'm now up to an average of 14-15mph.
I did the L2B Moonriders overnight in July - 66 miles at over 10mph average (which included the walks up that mountain in Coulsdon and Ditchling Beacon).
It's getting easier each time I go out but I need to do some serious work on uphill technique and strength!


----------



## Raging Squirrel (10 Sep 2012)

started off a few weeks ago doing 4.3 miles a day on a reasonably flat route at 25.5 stone. Now i'm doing 6 or 7 miles with some decent climbs when I can get out at 24.5 stone.

I want to get out more, but the weather is ruining it for me at the minute, then when I can actually go out, something seems to come up which stops me in my tracks. I had plans to go out all afternoon on saturday and sunday, but Halfords messed up and didn't service / fix my bike in time so t screwed everything up. I wasn't happy at all.

Managed to squeeze in a 6.6 mile ride on sunday night, could have easily done another 2 circuits on this route but it went dark.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> started off a few weeks ago doing 4.3 miles a day on a reasonably flat route at 25.5 stone. Now i'm doing 6 or 7 miles with some decent climbs when I can get out at 24.5 stone.
> 
> I want to get out more, but the weather is ruining it for me at the minute, then when I can actually go out, something seems to come up which stops me in my tracks. I had plans to go out all afternoon on saturday and sunday, but Halfords messed up and didn't service / fix my bike in time so t screwed everything up. I wasn't happy at all.
> 
> Managed to squeeze in a 6.6 mile ride on sunday night, could have easily done another 2 circuits on this route but it went dark.


Thats a really great start, shame about the wkend. Keep it up.


----------



## Spasspecker (11 Sep 2012)

I have been riding to work for the last few months. I'm 38 and had not been on a bike since my very early 20's, it's only a 6 mile round trip but I obviously didn't realise quiet how unfit I was as the first few weeks were a killer. I could quiet easily have given up as I was shattered by the time I got to work and even more so when I got home! I did manage to keep it up however and I have started to really enjoy cycling again. Now as well as the commute I also go out 3 evenings a week and do a 6-8 mile ride. I am planning to go out this weekend and do my first ride over 10 miles, wish me luck!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Sep 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> started off a few weeks ago doing 4.3 miles a day on a reasonably flat route at 25.5 stone. Now i'm doing 6 or 7 miles with some decent climbs when I can get out at 24.5 stone.
> 
> I want to get out more, but *the weather is ruining it for me at the minute,* then when I can actually go out, something seems to come up which stops me in my tracks. I had plans to go out all afternoon on saturday and sunday, but Halfords messed up and didn't service / fix my bike in time so t screwed everything up. I wasn't happy at all.
> 
> Managed to squeeze in a 6.6 mile ride on sunday night, could have easily done another 2 circuits on this route *but it went dark.*


 
What's up with the weather?

Not got lights?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> This was my first ride a month ago http://app.strava.com/rides/14771205 15 miles average 14.5mph
> This was my last ride at weekend http://app.strava.com/rides/20570242 54 miles average 14.5mph


 
Last ride 65 miles average 16.5mph http://app.strava.com/rides/21238599


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Last ride 65 miles average 16.5mph http://app.strava.com/rides/21238599


 
Nice going Peter with a good average, soon be looking at your first 100 ?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Nice going Peter with a good average, soon be looking at your first 100 ?


 
Yeah, I will take it easy this weekend then up the mileage again after that. 16.5mph average is only because it was a flatter route compared to my usual hilly routes.

Couple of month i will takle a 100 miler i think


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

Nice progress, I still remember 10 years ago struggling the first time on my 14.5 mile commute in 1hour 20 mins. Now I am dissapointed if I don't do it in less than 52 mins.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Yeah, im wondering when it will start to plato


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Yeah, im wondering when it will start to plato


 
For me anything 16mph plus is my lower benchmark, then it is a case of increasing the distance but keeping the speed up.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> For me anything 16mph plus is my lower benchmark, then it is a case of increasing the distance but keeping the speed up.


 
Yeah, i think now Ive put the distance in my legs I will start differnent sessions like sprints, high cadence and low cadence and all that jazz. A turbos on the wish list.


----------



## jamin100 (11 Sep 2012)

hmmm, i must be doing something wrong.. 
I started last november and since april have been riding 2-3 times a week to work & back.

My commute is 10 miles each way and last november it took me around 55 minutes each way. Im getting to work now in around 38 minutes and back in around 44 minutes. 

I started off at 220lbs and am now hovering around the 200lbs mark which i Cant seem to get under. Im trying to up my cycling now to at least 3 if not 4 days a week. 

I only go out on my bike when im going to work as i have family commitments that prevent me from going out at weekends but hopefully the 60-80 miles a week will make a bit more of a difference. 

Having just checked emdomondo, since January ive just tipped over 1000 miles on the bike


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

jamin100 said:


> I only go out on my bike when im going to work as i have family commitments that prevent me from going out at weekends but hopefully the 60-80 miles a week will make a bit more of a difference.


 
To get around this I will go out at 6AM on a Sunday and then be home by 9 - 10 in time for any commitment that they have planned for me


----------



## jamin100 (11 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> To get around this I will go out at 6AM on a Sunday and then be home by 9 - 10 in time for any commitment that they have planned for me


 
Yeh thats an option I suppose


----------



## Kiwiavenger (11 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> To get around this I will go out at 6AM on a Sunday and then be home by 9 - 10 in time for any commitment that they have planned for me


 
the wife refuses to let me get up that early as i wake her up (small bedroom and i have my side of the bed against the wall so need to climb over her to get up!!!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> What's up with the weather?
> 
> Not got lights?


 
Go a bit easier eh, at least he's making the effort, it takes time to get used to the weather, riding in the wet is a different ball game if you haven't done it before, and didn't ride in the dark (i hope) with out lights like some roadies I have seen. Not implying you Rob, but see it often.


----------



## 4F (11 Sep 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> the wife refuses to let me get up that early as i wake her up (small bedroom and i have my side of the bed against the wall so need to climb over her to get up!!!)


 
Then I suppose you have 3 options:-

1 ) Move
2) Change your wife
3) MTFU and reclaim the trousers in your house

Hope this helps, let us know how it turns out


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Sep 2012)

Turbo?


----------



## DeepBurn (11 Sep 2012)

Nice thread idea.

I haven't been great at logging my earlier progress but I'm currently managing an almost 10 mile route in 55 mins and that includes a steep hill climb as well as a couple of small hills and one large (very very fun) downhill section  - Makes the average speed around 10mph which I'm pleased with cos the steep climb makes me feel like death!!

That's also an improvement from my first effort which took 1hr 17mins for the same route.

Part of that jump in time has been in my head though.

I simply stopped stopping everytime i felt tired. Perservering with peddaling mixed with learning when to rest the legs by freewheeling. And also learning that it's not a race and that a lower cadence and enjoying the ride is often better!


----------



## trampyjoe (11 Sep 2012)

jamin100 said:


> <snippy snip>
> 
> I only go out on my bike when im going to work as i have family commitments that prevent me from going out at weekends but hopefully the 60-80 miles a week will make a bit more of a difference.
> <snip>


 
I got round this buy talking my wife into buying a bike and also buying a trailer for our daughter. I cycle nearly every day now (Shopping today, lots of miles covered) unless I choose to rest.


----------



## Robson3022 (11 Sep 2012)

Started really computing this week 10 miles round trip. 10.4 MPH isy average speed which I'm pretty disappointed with


----------



## RhythMick (11 Sep 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> Started really computing this week 10 miles round trip. 10.4 MPH isy average speed which I'm pretty disappointed with



I.wouldn't be disappointed. terrain and incline will make a big difference as will fitness and bike. are you improving on the same ride with the same wind?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (11 Sep 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> What's up with the weather?
> 
> Not got lights?


 
it's been lashing down around here and I haven't got a waterproof jacket to ride in, and no I didn't have any lights on that ride, waiting for a delivery this week


----------



## Robson3022 (11 Sep 2012)

Suppose I've slightly improved an it's a big incline and a MTB if I knew how to post my data I would and ask for some tips! I'm on my iPhone and not sure you can actually do it.


----------



## trampyjoe (11 Sep 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> it's been lashing down around here and I haven't got a waterproof jacket to ride in, and no I didn't have any lights on that ride, waiting for a delivery this week


Skin is waterproof .. just strip off!

Disclaimer, this advice is pants (no pun intended)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Skin is waterproof .. just strip off!
> 
> Disclaimer, this advice is pants (no pun intended)


Gets a bit nippy though, not to mention you will get tugged in by the police.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (11 Sep 2012)

This is just to show you how much i'm enjoying cycling so far...... (Not very impressive, but i'm chuffed)
The Journey started last Monday - 
Day1 - 6.4miles - aprox 37mins
Day2 - 6.7miles - aprox 36mins
Day3 - 6.9miles - aprox 35mins
Day4 - 7.2miles - aprox 41mins
Day5 (Rest Day) was a Friday, So had a dominos Pizza and Beer instead! 
Day6 - 5.4miles - aprox 30mins
Day7 - 10miles - aprox 51mins
Day8 - 15miles - aprox 1h43mins (nice & easy on Canal Tow Path)
Day9 - 8.6miles - aprox 45mins
This brings me to today.
Total miles to date - 66.2miles
Total time in the Saddle - 6.3hours (No wonder my bum is tender!!)


----------



## Raging Squirrel (11 Sep 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> This is just to show you how much i'm enjoying cycling so far...... (Not very impressive, but i'm chuffed)
> The Journey started last Monday -
> Day1 - 6.4miles - aprox 37mins
> Day2 - 6.7miles - aprox 36mins
> ...


 
That's some first week you've done there! Sounds good mate


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> This is just to show you how much i'm enjoying cycling so far...... (Not very impressive, but i'm chuffed)
> The Journey started last Monday -
> Day1 - 6.4miles - aprox 37mins
> Day2 - 6.7miles - aprox 36mins
> ...


Well done, keep at it.


----------



## trampyjoe (12 Sep 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> This is just to show you how much i'm enjoying cycling so far...... (Not very impressive, but i'm chuffed)
> The Journey started last Monday -
> Day1 - 6.4miles - aprox 37mins
> Day2 - 6.7miles - aprox 36mins
> ...


 
Good stuff! Keep it up


----------



## trampyjoe (12 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gets a bit nippy though, not to mention you will *get tugged in by the police*.


----------



## Crosstrailer (14 Sep 2012)

In the last two weeks I have ridden 165 miles and considering I don't commute I am pretty pleased with that !


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Sep 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> the wife refuses to let me get up that early as i wake her up (small bedroom and i have my side of the bed against the wall so need to climb over her to get up!!!)


 
Can't you pitch a tent in the garden? I mean it's only once or twice a week isn't it...



The wife would soon get used to the outdoor lifestyle


----------



## Kiwiavenger (14 Sep 2012)

lol. i need to get out this weekend as have lost the last week due to illness and the fact im getting short of breath on hills with just under 400ft of climbing on my commute each way (still feeling rough but may be ok sunday morning )


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (14 Sep 2012)

My "sparring partner" is a 1 mile 4.9% avg gradient hill. Last night I gave it an extra effort and knocked over 30 seconds off my best time, getting under 7m30s and avg. speed up to 8.4mph. When I started I was seeing times just over 11 minutes. Pretty pleased with myself!


----------



## Rural halfwit (14 Sep 2012)

I bit the bullit and this is my first commute, it didn't take me the 2hrs as displayed more like 1hr 45 22.20km, time: 02:09:23, pace: 5:50min/km, speed: 10.30km/h. with a 58.0m elevation. Happy plodding along as it was anice morning and I got to take in the views as such. The down side is I'm looking at upgrading from my CB Rock, but I do love her so..


----------



## RWright (15 Sep 2012)

I started using mycyclinglog.com a little over a month or so ago. Here are some of my earliest entries vs. some of my latest, for the two bikes that I ride.
Sat, Aug 18, 2012
12.51 mi in 01:03:00 hours at 11.91 mi/h on Trek 2.3 C.

Sun, Sep 9, 2012
15.63 mi in 01:04:00 hours at 14.65 mi/h on Trek 2.3 C.
-------------------------------------------------------
Mon, Aug 13, 2012
12.08 mi in 01:19:00 hours at 9.17 mi/h on Electra Towne 21D.

Fri, Sep 14, 2012
15.94 mi in 01:18:00 hours at 12.26 mi/h on Electra Towne 21D.

The routes are not identical, but they are similar, so the numbers are a little misleading . I do not expect this coming month's numbers to increase that much but I do expect some improvement. I think logging my rides does motivate me to work a little harder when I ride. I ride for fun and exercise but the logging is fun for now. I hope to get in 2000 miles by the end of the year. The cold and wet will test me on that. I am also feeling better, on and off the bikes.

I made the transition to clipless pedals during this time too. I am not saying they played that big of a part in my improvement but I think they helped some.


----------



## DeepBurn (15 Sep 2012)

Just got back from my regular (just short of) 10mile route.

I adopted slightly different tactics today (yes I have tactics ). 

Although my time of 59:11 was around 3mins slower than my PB I'm really happy because - apart from the 400ft climb at mile 7 - I didn't use the granny ring at all. I only used the middle and largest rings.

I kept my tempo consistent and although at times it was tough I'm delighted to have stayed under the 1hour mark. I feel like that's progress.

I also realised that before the big climb I wasn't actually struggling for breath - my only problem was the burn in my legs.

I read on here the other day someone who said that hill climbing is all in the head & I think to a large extent that is correct. As long as your not gasping for air your only other enemy is the burn. It's a big mental challenge to pedal through it though!!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Sep 2012)

DeepBurn said:


> Just got back from my regular (just short of) 10mile route.
> 
> I adopted slightly different tactics today (yes I have tactics ).
> 
> ...



Keep up the great effort! With hills I don't have tactics as such- I believe it to be more a mental game. So I just make an effort to get up without stopping, irrespective of how long it takes or how fast I go. Then, when I'm at the top it's a psychological barrier broken. Any future climbs on the same hill can then be approached with confidence and the focus is then on getting up quicker.

Just my take on it


----------



## flatflr (15 Sep 2012)

Today didn't quite go as planned, set out for a ride, plan was 8 miles out, 8 back then to try a few hills around town to get in my first 20 miles ride.
Outward leg went well feeling really good, then on the return leg I hit a root going down a small slope, ended up going over the bars and doing something to my left foot I carry on home for about 4 miles and decide the hills are not a great idea.
Currently sitting here with a bag of ice on my foot and can't walk on it at all, is a bugger as the ride was going really well and i felt look i could have made the 20 miles easy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Sep 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Keep up the great effort! With hills I don't have tactics as such- I believe it to be more a mental game. So I just make an effort to get up without stopping, irrespective of how long it takes or how fast I go. Then, when I'm at the top it's a psychological barrier broken. Any future climbs on the same hill can then be approached with confidence and the focus is then on getting up quicker.
> 
> Just my take on it


Likewise.


flatflr said:


> Today didn't quite go as planned, set out for a ride, plan was 8 miles out, 8 back then to try a few hills around town to get in my first 20 miles ride.
> Outward leg went well feeling really good, then on the return leg I hit a root going down a small slope, ended up going over the bars and doing something to my left foot I carry on home for about 4 miles and decide the hills are not a great idea.
> Currently sitting here with a bag of ice on my foot and can't walk on it at all, is a bugger as the ride was going really well and i felt look i could have made the 20 miles easy


Sorry yo hear you had a mishap, hope your back on the bike soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Sep 2012)

Well like a lot of the posts on here, I started (or rather restarted) riding a bike at the back end of June, today my cycle computer says I have just completed 1500 (though my records say I have another 16 miles to go), after a 36 mile ride at 15.1 mph with 1164 ft of climb (yea I know not much but as I say not many hills), my first ride on the 23rd of June was 8.53 miles at 9.3 with what I think was 400 ft of climb, though I cant be certain of that. my records say I have ridden 70% of the days since June.
So to all that are just starting keep it up, it does get easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## DeepBurn (15 Sep 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Keep up the great effort! With hills I don't have tactics as such- I believe it to be more a mental game. So I just make an effort to get up without stopping, irrespective of how long it takes or how fast I go. Then, when I'm at the top it's a psychological barrier broken. Any future climbs on the same hill can then be approached with confidence and the focus is then on getting up quicker.
> 
> Just my take on it



Thanks :-)

Yeah I do agree with you - my 'tactic' today was just to avoid using the smallest ring until the big climb - because I think that it's all in the head - I thought it'd be nice to have the easier gears when I started the climbing!!

But the climb was still tough!!


----------



## DeepBurn (15 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well like a lot of the post on here, I started (or rather restarted) riding a bike at the back end of June, today my cycle computer says I have just completed 1500 (though my records say I have another 16 miles to go), after a 36 mile ride at 15.1 mph with 1164 ft of climb (yea I know not much but as I say not many hills), my first ride on the 23rd of June was 8.53 miles at 9.3 with what I think was 400 ft of climb, though I cant be certain of that. my records say I have ridden 70% of the days since June.
> So to all that are just starting keep it up, it does get easier and more enjoyable.



That's great!!! 

I wish I could get out and
clock more miles up than I am currently (though some is better than none of course!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Sep 2012)

DeepBurn said:


> That's great!!!
> 
> I wish I could get out and
> clock more miles up than I am currently (though some is better than none of course!)


Thanks
Very true, and as you get quicker you will cover more distance.
I don't work (mental health issues), so I have spare time in that respect, but having said that most has been in the evenings.
I have found cycling beneficial as much to my mental health as physical, because I does help you feel better about yourself.

The road I took back up to the house has two climbs, the first is the steeper one, I just ended up in the lowest gear, but the very last one I managed to get out of the saddle and well I wont say I sprinted but I could put some effort into it, I couldn't do that even two weeks ago, and that was after two months, so no matter how little you seem to be improving, just keep at it, I had some shocking avg speeds Thur & Fri compared with what I had been achieving so today gave me quite a buzz really.


----------



## RWright (15 Sep 2012)

flatflr said:


> Today didn't quite go as planned, set out for a ride, plan was 8 miles out, 8 back then to try a few hills around town to get in my first 20 miles ride.
> Outward leg went well feeling really good, then on the return leg I hit a root going down a small slope, ended up going over the bars and doing something to my left foot I carry on home for about 4 miles and decide the hills are not a great idea.
> Currently sitting here with a bag of ice on my foot and can't walk on it at all, is a bugger as the ride was going really well and i felt look i could have made the 20 miles easy


 
Sorry to hear about your foot, I hope it heals quickly and painlessly for you, with all this 20 plus mile talk I am out to go do 20 myself...if I don't have a flat tire


----------



## flatflr (15 Sep 2012)

RWright said:


> Sorry to hear about your foot, I hope it heals quickly and painlessly for you, with all this 20 plus mile talk I am out to go do 20 myself...if I don't have a flat tire


Thanks for the good wishes from you and Nigel, sure it's nothing serious, just annoyed with myself more than anything. Good luck on your first 20 mile ride


----------



## paulw1969 (15 Sep 2012)

Good thread!,
Stopped smoking in January ordered new bike two weeks after and was riding by mid March. First ride for over twenty years was a ten miler which i think i averaged 10mph.....i needed to lie down in a dark room afterwood....it about did me in. Starting overweight and totally unfit....... i am a little fitter, but i have put weight on!
To date i have done over 1400 miles mostly 15 mile commutes with extra rides when i can fit them in, longest so far 37 miles (fair sized hill in the middle) at average 16.5mpg....on the flat i tend to hold between 17 and 19 mph....hills i'm crap at but i'm working on them!! I have recently bought a sweat/coronary inducing turbo for doing intervals to see if i can improve my overall strength for distance and hill climbing. Apart from one outing with a colleague i have done all my rides alone. My main aim now is to get to point where I feel comfortable going out on club rides.

well done to everyone who has started/started up again!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Sep 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> Good thread!,
> Stopped smoking in January ordered new bike two weeks after and was riding by mid March. First ride for over twenty years was a ten miler which i think i averaged 10mph.....i needed to lie down in a dark room afterwood....it about did me in. Starting overweight and totally unfit....... i am a little fitter, but i have put weight on!
> To date i have done over 1400 miles mostly 15 mile commutes with extra rides when i can fit them in, longest so far 37 miles (fair sized hill in the middle) at average 16.5mpg....on the flat i tend to hold between 17 and 19 mph....hills i'm crap at but i'm working on them!! I have recently bought a sweat/coronary inducing turbo for doing intervals to see if i can improve my overall strength for distance and hill climbing. Apart from one outing with a colleague i have done all my rides alone. My main aim now is to get to point where I feel comfortable going out on club rides.
> 
> well done to everyone who has started/started up again!


Almost the same as me, though your a little quicker, I once did 30 mile @ 16 mph but that was flat.
But because of my condition I wont be joining any clubs, have a job on getting to the photo group.


----------



## paulw1969 (15 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Almost the same as me, though your a little quicker, I once did 30 mile @ 16 mph but that was flat.
> But because of my condition I wont be joining any clubs, have a job on getting to the photo group.


 
i have had a few minor injuries which have hindered me but to be honest i do have bad days where i feel like i'm riding with the brakes on.....the 37 miler was a last minute decision....it was only supposed to be a 30.......in other words i have only increased my distance on days where i am feeling good in the saddle.....if i dont i stick with the plan for the day.
I think all us newbies need to remind ourselves occasionally 16mph is a good average speed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Sep 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> i have had a few minor injuries which have hindered me but to be honest i do have bad days where i feel like i'm riding with the brakes on.....the 37 miler was a last minute decision....it was only supposed to be a 30.......in other words i have only increased my distance on days where i am feeling good in the saddle.....if i dont i stick with the plan for the day.
> I think all us newbies need to remind ourselves occasionally 16mph is a good average speed


 
There is one section I do, and this guy always overtook me, and I was doing I dont know maybe 85-90 cadence, and he just cruised by me, mind that was a while back, and like you I still struggle on hills (though this evening was better).
well sort of 15-16 was always my aim, I just need the core fitness to do it most days, as I want to carry my camera gear, and whilst not extremely heavy. its not light either, along with the tripod unless, I get a smaller one, i suppose I wont need something that reaches up to 6ft most of the time whilst out.


----------



## Reece (16 Sep 2012)

Yesterday's first longer ride for me app.strava.com/rides/21987308

Very pleased with my efforts and results. Surprised to say the least.


----------



## DeepBurn (16 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks
> Very true, and as you get quicker you will cover more distance.
> I don't work (mental health issues), so I have spare time in that respect, but having said that most has been in the evenings.
> I have found cycling beneficial as much to my mental health as physical, because I does help you feel better about yourself.
> ...



I would go out in the evenings but as the nights draw in I haven't bought any lights yet!! Once I do it will open up the evenings to get out more.

I obviously don't know your mental problems but members of my family , including me, have experienced issues in the past. So I so sincerely hope you get through them eventually. In my experience getting active & out of the house does help an enormous amount.


----------



## DeepBurn (16 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There is one section I do, and this guy always overtook me, and I was doing I dont know maybe 85-90 cadence, and he just cruised by me



That happened to me on one of my first rides. I was really battling against what can only be described as a mild gradient when this young kid in Lycra zoomed past!! It's a good motivational tool to do better though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Sep 2012)

DeepBurn said:


> I would go out in the evenings but as the nights draw in I haven't bought any lights yet!! Once I do it will open up the evenings to get out more.
> 
> I obviously don't know your mental problems but members of my family , including me, have experienced issues in the past. So I so sincerely hope you get through them eventually. In my experience getting active & out of the house does help an enormous amount.


Thanks, much appreciated.



DeepBurn said:


> That happened to me on one of my first rides. I was really battling against what can only be described as a mild gradient when this young kid in Lycra zoomed past!! It's a good motivational tool to do better though.


This was a guy older than me on a much heavier bike (well it looked heavier). Though as I have got fitter I have found I can use the higher gears longer at a reasonable cadence, so I do that for a while than use a lower gear for a while, still have to use my lowest gear sometimes (usually when I think I could be in a higher gear, though it will improve)


----------



## Crosstrailer (21 Sep 2012)

Up to 223 miles since Aug 28th (all non commuting),before Sep 28th rolls around I will have hit 300 miles no problem.

Still only been scalped by full on roadies in lycra as well


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Sep 2012)

In the past 5 weeks, I've cycled 166 177 miles. For the past 2 or 3 weeks I've been going out with a friend on a fairly fast paced 20-30 mile rides 2 or 3 times a week which starts with a one mile long steep climb. Could have never done that a few months ago.


----------



## DeepBurn (21 Sep 2012)

Feeling very pleased with myself today. I completed my regular 10mile loop & smashed my PB by 6minutes. 50 mins and 6seconds altogether to be exact 

And the big hill (350ft rise in half a mile ish) that I usually stop on a couple of times I managed without stopping at all. 

I kept pushing myself & telling myself "just get to that bit." And then when I got to that marker I set a new one & just kept going.

I only stopped once & that was to remove my waterproof jacket! 

This was a course that the first time I attempted it took me over 1hr 15mins so my improvement has been significant!!

Next goal is to get under 50mins. And hopefully 45mins soon enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2012)

DeepBurn said:


> Feeling very pleased with myself today. I completed my regular 10mile loop & smashed my PB by 6minutes. 50 mins and 6seconds altogether to be exact
> 
> And the big hill (350ft rise in half a mile ish) that I usually stop on a couple of times I managed without stopping at all.
> 
> ...


Well done. Not surprised your pleased. I have a loop thats 10 miles, first time I reckon it took me 1hr 20 with a couple of breaks. I can do it know it 40-45 mins without stopping. It wont be long before your doing 20+ miles and thinking what all the fuss was about.


----------



## DeepBurn (22 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done. Not surprised your pleased. I have a loop thats 10 miles, first time I reckon it took me 1hr 20 with a couple of breaks. I can do it know it 40-45 mins without stopping. It wont be long before your doing 20+ miles and thinking what all the fuss was about.


 
To be honest I'm already feeling like my regular route is not long enough and I'll start adding miles on soon. Just delighted to have defeated that hill!!

Here is my latest blog post on yesterday's ride

http://deepburncycletours.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/a-new-record/


----------



## 2wd (22 Sep 2012)

(good thread)

I started riding around a year ago,I was 48,13 1/2 stone and unfit

Bought a Felt QX65 Hybrid and tootled around for a few months for 3 to 5 miles on flat and a few hills and averaging 10mph and to me was a great achievement

I then bought a Specialized Allez,tootled round for a few more months increasing my miles to 8-10 and also did the Greater Manchester Ride in the 13 mile event and again was pleased with my efforts

Carried on riding,again upping the miles to 15-20 miles every 2-3 days

Then bought a Tricross to deal with the poor roads but missed my road bike so bought a Cube Peloton Pro,kept up the riding out every few days

A few weeks ago I did the Manchester 100 and completed 100 miles, averaging 15mph 

I'm well pleased with what cycling has done for me as I'm a stone lighter and feel much healthier 
(Still hate these bloomin hills around here though )


----------



## Eager2bSmaller (22 Sep 2012)

Just done my first ride of over 15 miles. Was hilly (from my point of view) and only 10.5 mph. But that is the distance I need to commute. I just need to work on the speed now. Oh, and work on the stamina too. I would sleeping at my desk the way I feel right now.


----------



## Typhon (22 Sep 2012)

I've just got back from a holiday in Menorca and it's great to see that this thread has not just been kept alive but that so many people have replied.  I've just read through all 6 pages since I left and it's really great to see everyone's stories.

My holiday was booked before I started cycling but you can tell how badly bitten I am by the bug because the first thing I did when I got there was to look for a place to rent a bike! Had to settle for an old steel MB but it did the job. Cycling round Menorca was a joy, there is a 1.5m cycle lane/safety zone by the side of most of the roads and it is not as hilly as it is round my neck of the woods. There are also probably less potholes on the entire island than there are on some 3-4 mile stretches of road around my house. The heat made me keep up a better pace than the 11mph or so I have been doing on my Triban here, as it is nice and cool when you are going fast as the wind cools you but it's hot when you pootle along and boiling when you stop! When I got off I couldn't chuck myself into the swimming pool quickly enough. Normally I put on about half a stone when going on holiday as I like to sample the local cuisine and the wine but I actually managed to lose 2 lbs as a result of the swimming and cycling!

I have just got back from doing my usual 20 mile route and improved my previous best of 11.6mph average to 13.4mph. I feel more confident about traffic now as on the flats/downhill bits I am generally doing 15-18mph and as these are country lanes the cars are only doing around 30-40, so the speed differential is not as great as when I was pootling along at 8-10mph.

My local cycling club does runs of around 40 miles and having started on 5th of August it was my goal to be able to do that at around 16mph average by the spring/early summer time but hopefully if I keep going the way I am I will be able to reach that goal in the new year.


----------



## DeepBurn (22 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> I've just got back from a holiday in Menorca and it's great to see that this thread has not just been kept alive but that so many people have replied.  I've just read through all 6 pages since I left and it's really great to see everyone's stories.
> 
> My holiday was booked before I started cycling but you can tell how badly bitten I am by the bug because the first thing I did when I got there was to look for a place to rent a bike! Had to settle for an old steel MB but it did the job. Cycling round Menorca was a joy, there is a 1.5m cycle lane/safety zone by the side of most of the roads and it is not as hilly as it is round my neck of the woods. There are also probably less potholes on the entire island than there are on some 3-4 mile stretches of road around my house. The heat made me keep up a better pace than the 11mph or so I have been doing on my Triban here, as it is nice and cool when you are going fast as the wind cools you but it's hot when you pootle along and boiling when you stop! When I got off I couldn't chuck myself into the swimming pool quickly enough. Normally I put on about half a stone when going on holiday as I like to sample the local cuisine and the wine but I actually managed to lose 2 lbs as a result of the swimming and cycling!
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a superb holiday! Well done on improving your stats (and losing a couple of pounds too!!!)

Good luck with the 40 miler at your local club.


----------



## Binka (22 Sep 2012)

I only started biking again 4 weeks ago. Got my new bike 3 weeks ago. I rode 20 miles today. 4 weeks ago I nearly died doing 5 miles. I'm really chuffed!


----------



## Longshot (22 Sep 2012)

Did 22.22 miles this afternoon in 1.32. Nice ride, good mix of ups and downs although nothing really steep. 14.4mph average so it's still creeping up.


----------



## Phill057 (22 Sep 2012)

I use my commute to work to add in the miles. I will take the long way to work in the mornings. And in the evenings after work I will shorter long way home. I have different routes depending on how I am feeling or what time I leave the house at. I find it good and encouraging way of cycling is to have place to go to. I am going to work. I am not just out for an enjoyable cycle but I have to be some were hat a certain time. I am going to the shops to buy something and will take the long way to them. It is the way I do it and I get enjoyment out of it


----------



## cliff-p (22 Sep 2012)

Did my first ten miler today on the new bike, went down the east lancs towards Manchester from St Helens. 

Total miles..10.9
Average speed..8 mph
Backside a bite sore and the old knees throbbed a bit but apart from that I really enjoyed the run.


----------



## Typhon (22 Sep 2012)

DeepBurn said:


> Sounds like a superb holiday! Well done on improving your stats (and losing a couple of pounds too!!!)
> 
> Good luck with the 40 miler at your local club.


 

Yep it was and thanks a lot!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

cliff-p said:


> Did my first ten miler today on the new bike, went down the east lancs towards Manchester from St Helens.
> 
> Total miles..10.9
> Average speed..8 mph
> Backside a bite sore and the old knees throbbed a bit but apart from that I really enjoyed the run.


Well done, a little like my first ride.


----------



## Crosstrailer (23 Sep 2012)

Previously longest ride was 19.5 miles, planned to ride 16.5 hilly miles yesterday with my brother to watch my nephews scooter riding at a skatepark and then get a ride back with my sister in law with the bikes on the towbar rack. After arriving we were both in agreement that we could make it back without any problems and we ended up riding a 33 mile ride, 10.5 miles longer than my previous best.

I really do think the point someone made about mind over matter is very true, yesterday I went out determined that I wouldn't quit on any hills and would just ride out the burn. I found that although the lactic acid in my quads on the climbs was screaming 'stop!' I was not even close to being too short of breath to continue, it was just a case of concentrating on keeping going. I also found that just concentrating on the road a safe distance in front of the bike without staring at the top of the climb really helped as you fool yourself into thinking the climb is shorter than it is 

The previous sport I was involved in (my playing retirement from causing a big change in lifestyle and a big gain of weight.......) places a big emphasis on the mental and psychological side of things and I am a firm believer in it. I won't try and pass this quote off as my own but :-

"Whether you think you will succeed or whether you think you will fail you are probably right"


----------



## Phil_bucks (23 Sep 2012)

My 4th week back now. Just done a 16 miler. No idea what level I am, any feedback appreciated!

15.83 mile
total ascent of 442.91 ft
Time: 1:27
Avg speed 11mph


----------



## DeepBurn (23 Sep 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> I really do think the point someone made about mind over matter is very true, yesterday I went out determined that I wouldn't quit on any hills and would just ride out the burn. I found that although the lactic acid in my quads on the climbs was screaming 'stop!' I was not even close to being too short of breath to continue, it was just a case of concentrating on keeping going. I also found that just concentrating on the road a safe distance in front of the bike without staring at the top of the climb really helped as you fool yourself into thinking the climb is shorter than it is


 
Yeah that is all spot on. I have found that on most climbs it's not a case of breathlessness at all, simply the lactic acid build up which causes me to want to quit. If you can distract your legs by looking around, singing, talking to yourself and not looking at the top then it makes climbing more manageable. 90% of it is in the head.


----------



## Reece (23 Sep 2012)

First 20miler today. Felt like I wanted to go out and do more when I got home. Next weekend look to do more weather dependant.

But I did have a slight off. Trying to beat a pb on a small steep hill segment on strava. Chain slipped, knee banged handlebars. Rode through the pain and is now very sore and stiff now I've sat down.

Ride here: http://app.strava.com/rides/22867073 

Oh and the Strava max speed is a touch optimistic lol!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

Reece said:


> First 20miler today. Felt like I wanted to go out and do more when I got home. Next weekend look to do more weather dependant.
> 
> But I did have a slight off. Trying to beat a pb on a small steep hill segment on strava. Chain slipped, knee banged handlebars. Rode through the pain and is now very sore and stiff now I've sat down.
> 
> ...


Well done.
I think there might be something wrong with the stats on this segment, nothing about your riding, but it says its a cat 4, 0.4miles climbing 360 ft, though when you look at the elevation its only a difference of 16 ft, can you tell me which is right or wrong.
http://app.strava.com/rides/22867073#408449438


----------



## Reece (23 Sep 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done.
> I think there might be something wrong with the stats on this segment, nothing about your riding, but it says its a cat 4, 0.4miles climbing 360 ft, though when you look at the elevation its only a difference of 16 ft, can you tell me which is right or wrong.
> http://app.strava.com/rides/22867073#408449438


 
No way it was 360ft climb lol. It was a gentle incline, probably down to a glitch with Strava?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

Reece said:


> No way it was 360ft climb lol. It was a gentle incline, probably down to a glitch with Strava?


Ok, first time I have seen anything like that.


----------



## trampyjoe (23 Sep 2012)

Did a charity ride today, 25 miles (well 24.4), which isn't the furthest I've done but I did it in what I thought was a blooming good time . 2 hours and 20 seconds! Go me! (I was passing plenty of lycra clad types on their top of the range bikes too)


----------



## colin miller (23 Sep 2012)

First non stop ride last week managed 5.8 miles. got half way round loop started to rain soaking by the time i got
home but still enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Did a charity ride today, 25 miles (well 24.4), which isn't the furthest I've done but I did it in what I thought was a blooming good time . 2 hours and 20 seconds! Go me! (I was passing plenty of lycra clad types on their top of the range bikes too)


Nice on, I saw it on strava, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2012)

colin miller said:


> First non stop ride last week managed 5.8 miles. got half way round loop started to rain soaking by the time i got
> home but still enjoyed the ride.


Well done.


----------



## Longshot (23 Sep 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Did a charity ride today, 25 miles (well 24.4), which isn't the furthest I've done but I did it in what I thought was a blooming good time . 2 hours and 20 seconds! Go me! (I was passing plenty of lycra clad types on their top of the range bikes too)


 
Yep, well done!


----------



## cliff-p (23 Sep 2012)

Well done everyone, hope I can get up to 20 miles before winter sets in.


----------



## DaveyM (23 Sep 2012)

I have been back cycling since August after a few years off.
I am currently doing about 10 - 14 miles after work.(excluding Mon & Thurs )
At the weekends I try and do 1 longer ride around 25 miles on Saturdays
And a gentle 15 miles on the coast (slow pace about 8-10mph) just to loosen off the legs.
I really am enjoying it now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Sep 2012)

Today I achieved a personal best 100 km of 3h:34m:59s which is a 5h:07m:40s improvement.

I'm quite pleased with that progress


----------



## LegsRsore (23 Sep 2012)

I completed a 43 mile ride today in 3hrs 20mins. Absolutely shattered all day but made up.

Roll on next Saturday!


----------



## cliff-p (23 Sep 2012)

LegsRsore said:


> I completed a 43 mile ride today in 3hrs 20mins. Absolutely shattered all day but made up.
> 
> Roll on next Saturday!


 
Well done that man, I should change my user name to " ArseISsore" lol.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Sep 2012)

cliff-p said:


> Well done that man, I should change my user name to " ArseISsore" lol.



FYI the cyclechat bib shorts were very kind to my trouser furniture on my long ride today.


----------



## Liamjc90 (23 Sep 2012)

First ride on saturday that wasn't a commute was about 14.5 miles, could have went further but it was tea time and i was hungry.
http://app.strava.com/rides/22797357


----------



## cliff-p (23 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> FYI the cyclechat bib shorts were very kind to my trouser furniture on my long ride today.


 
How do I order Cycle chat stuff?, wouldn't mind some shorts and a shirt .


----------



## RWright (24 Sep 2012)

Phil_bucks said:


> My 4th week back now. Just done a 16 miler. No idea what level I am, any feedback appreciated!
> 
> 15.83 mile
> total ascent of 442.91 ft
> ...


 
That looks like a great ride to me after only a month. Looks like a fair amount of climbing. Good job.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (24 Sep 2012)

Managed to make hay while the sun shined over the weekend. Saturday and Sunday rides, for a total of 32 miles over both days, and 2,600ft climbed. Was particularly pleased with Sunday, as although I stopped a couple of times for a quick breath-catch, it's the first ride over 20 miles. 

Feel tired and hungry today though!


----------



## Fortinbras99 (25 Sep 2012)

Bought a hybrid in May and started from scratch. Furthest so far is the London to Windsor ride which came in at 57 miles and took about 4.5hrs (ie. quite slow).

The hybrid is definitely easier when I change onto the skinny tyres although I only really do that if i'm going to do a longish road-only ride.

Thinking about the Bath-Clew Valley ride in a couple of weeks to close out the season; another 50 miler. TBH I've not really cycled as much as i'd have liked so progress is slow, but these intermittent organised rides do keep my motivation up. Dark evenings kind of rule out riding in the week which is a shame.


----------



## Potter930 (25 Sep 2012)

Some good results on here, helping give me the motivation I need!


----------



## Typhon (25 Sep 2012)

Great work everyone 

I battled through 15 miles today in just over an hour. The wind made it feel like I had done about 30 miles though.


----------



## Liamjc90 (25 Sep 2012)

> Great work everyone
> 
> I battled through 15 miles today in just over an hour. The wind made it feel like I had done about 30 miles though.


 
I know what you mean i was in about 4th gear going down hill, i never thought i have to push down hill. Plus got soaked on the way home so went out tonight at bought a nice new waterproof jacket.


----------



## Typhon (25 Sep 2012)

Liamjc90 said:


> I know what you mean i was in about 4th gear going down hill, i never thought i have to push down hill. Plus got soaked on the way home so went out tonight at bought a nice new waterproof jacket.


 

I had the same thing happen to me. Spent ages plodding up a hill and then couldn't free-wheel down the other side, the wind had reduced me to 6mph. So no respite for my poor legs. Still, it's good training I suppose!


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 Sep 2012)

not really a 'newbie' but nowhere near a 'proper' cyclist. after nearly 18 months off through medical reasons i started again in april, first ride was about 5 miles and was horrible. now doing the following route at least once a week (although not been out for a couple of weeks because of holidays) at an average of 17.3mph and am 2 1/2 stone lighter!
http://app.strava.com/activities/22894228
i love cycling!!!
(45 years old so middle age is no barrier!!!!!)


----------



## Liamjc90 (25 Sep 2012)

Very inspiring Broughtonblue, if i can manage something like that within 18 month i'll be really happy.


----------



## Typhon (25 Sep 2012)

Yep me too - 50+ miles in less than 3 hours is fantastic!


----------



## Broughtonblue (25 Sep 2012)

Liamjc90 said:


> Very inspiring Broughtonblue, if i can manage something like that within 18 month i'll be really happy.


all i can say is keep at it and enjoy it!!


----------



## Potter930 (26 Sep 2012)

My longest ride is a dismall 5miles so far, this was on my old mountain bike on grass (not sure if that makes a difference)
Looking at getting a hyrbid and starting to cycle on the road.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

Potter930 said:


> My longest ride is a dismall 5miles so far, this was on my old mountain bike on grass (not sure if that makes a difference)
> Looking at getting a hyrbid and starting to cycle on the road.


 
5 miles on grass on a mountain bike is good going! hybrids are great fun once you get used to them, road bikes are the next step after that!!!


----------



## Potter930 (26 Sep 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> 5 miles on grass on a mountain bike is good going! hybrids are great fun once you get used to them, road bikes are the next step after that!!!


 Really?? I thought it was a naff attempt... Looking forward to getting a hybrid, one of my mates has a road bike, swears by it


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

Potter930 said:


> Really?? I thought it was a naff attempt... Looking forward to getting a hybrid, one of my mates has a road bike, swears by it



I'd say going that far on grass is a brilliant achievement! Just wait till you try a road bike, you'll giggle with glee at how easy it is with thin wheels on Tarmac!


----------



## R105 (26 Sep 2012)

heres 2 of my recent rides im a 50 year old male started cycling about 6 weeks ago havent got a clue if there poor avarage or good let me know thanks

http://app.strava.com/rides/22488993

http://app.strava.com/rides/22902991


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

R105 said:


> heres 2 of my recent rides started about 5 weeks ago havent got a clue if there poor avarage or good let me know thanks
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/22488993
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/22902991


 
thats good going. i used to get average of 13-14 MPH when i started on really flat routes (180 ft over 22 miles) given the amount of hills i have to do i reckon i can average more than that now!! lol.

just found my first recorded route
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/24691500 - this route
http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/32250314 - these stats!

my latest long commute - http://app.strava.com/rides/20912154

it is acheivable! and i did have a lot of time off the bike (at least 10 weeks off after a fractured wrist and numerous other times with rugby related injuries) but i find that having a goal works wonders for giving you motivation, my main goal was a 200+ mile charity ride i organised myself that took place over 3 days! was a great experience.


----------



## Potter930 (26 Sep 2012)

These CycleLog sigs people have... Is there an app for these for the iphone, or do you have to update it online each ride? Seems quite a good way to give yourself a target and motivation.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

you update a site each day/ride/week and you can get a ticker for it! i cant remember how to sign up for it now but im sure someone with more knowledge will be along soon lol


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

I didn't think that 15 mile route I did yesterday would have tired me but how wrong I was, the extreme wind obviously took its toll and my legs were completely knackered today. I persevered though and managed a new PB of 23.8 miles (compared to 19.8 previously). I managed to equal my best long distance average speed of 13.6 mph too.

I should be happy with that but It's slightly depressing how absolutely knackered I am.  The hills on the way back almost killed me. Before it was just my legs that would ache but I was puffing and panting like crazy and had to stop half way up two series of hills on the way back, which I've never had to do before.


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

That's really good going by the way R105, better than me!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> I didn't think that 15 mile route I did yesterday would have tired me but how wrong I was, the extreme wind obviously took its toll and my legs were completely knackered today. I persevered though and managed a new PB of 23.8 miles (compared to 19.8 previously). I managed to equal my best long distance average speed of 13.6 mph too.
> 
> I should be happy with that but It's slightly depressing how absolutely knackered I am.  The hills on the way back almost killed me. Before it was just my legs that would ache but I was puffing and panting like crazy and had to stop half way up two series of hills on the way back, which I've never had to do before.


 
his do get easier if you have to stop on the way up. once you can reach the top without stepping off then you just get up them faster and faster!!! well done though. did you map it out on strava/endo/mapmyride etc?


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

Nope I didn't. I've just signed up to strava now though so I will map it out next time. I'd be interested to see just how much I climb on that route.


----------



## Liamjc90 (26 Sep 2012)

Potter930 said:


> These CycleLog sigs people have... Is there an app for these for the iphone, or do you have to update it online each ride? Seems quite a good way to give yourself a target and motivation.


 
Here you go My cycle log ticker, Just follow the instructions in the thread potter.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> Nope I didn't. I've just signed up to strava now though so I will map it out next time. I'd be interested to see just how much I climb on that route.



Good good! Now watch it get ridiculously competitive and you time trialling every commute!!! Lol


----------



## Liamjc90 (26 Sep 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Good good! Now watch it get ridiculously competitive and you time trialling every commute!!! Lol


 
Haha this describes what happens so well, im beginning to think i have a strava addiction, although i do occasionally forget to turn it on


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Good good! Now watch it get ridiculously competitive and you time trialling every commute!!! Lol


 
Haha, that is exactly why I have resisted signing up so far! I just know that is exactly what's going to happen to me. In the end though, I was just too curious to know exactly how hilly my route is so I relented!


----------



## MattHB (26 Sep 2012)

Great reading everyone's stories 

It's coming up a year for me since I got on the bike after 25 years. First ride was 5 miles and I nearly died..... That was 3st2lb's and 3700 miles ago now  it's been completely life changing.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Typhon (26 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Great reading everyone's stories
> 
> It's coming up a year for me since I got on the bike after 25 years. First ride was 5 miles and I nearly died..... That was 3st2lb's and 3700 miles ago now  it's been completely life changing.
> 
> Good luck everyone


 

Well done Matt, 3700 miles in your first year is fantastic.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

MattHB said:


> Great reading everyone's stories
> 
> It's coming up a year for me since I got on the bike after 25 years. First ride was 5 miles and I nearly died..... That was 3st2lb's and 3700 miles ago now  it's been completely life changing.
> 
> Good luck everyone



This is my second year back, 1400 miles last year (with my time off the bike) hoping for 3000 this year 

Fair play to you, I get no time for weekend rides so it's commuting and the odd errand every now and again.


----------



## MattHB (27 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> Well done Matt, 3700 miles in your first year is fantastic.


 
cheers  I should just about hit 4000 hopefully as Ive got about a month left. I think I got my first bike on 21st October, should be close to that anyway!

I kinda got.. er.. addicted *twitch*


----------



## Old Plodder (27 Sep 2012)

I was doing 8000+ miles a year as a fit & experienced cyclist, so doing 4000 in your first year is definitely good.


----------



## Reece (29 Sep 2012)

first 25miler today, well 25.7.

http://app.strava.com/rides/23442890


----------



## Liamjc90 (29 Sep 2012)

Like Reece just wanted to share. Went for my second weekend run far thought id go after some hills today, was a bit windy but i still think almost 23 miles isn't bad for my second real ride.

http://app.strava.com/rides/23460200


----------



## Typhon (29 Sep 2012)

Well done Liam and Reece. It looks like you're both about the same level as me. I set a new PB for distance and average pace today too.  26.8 miles and 14.4 mph average in fairly windy conditions. I used strava for the first time today, it shows 26.5 miles and 14.2 mph average which is a little disappointing. Obviously I knew my trip computer wouldn't be 100% accurate but I hoped it would be underestimating my times! Oh well.

http://app.strava.com/rides/23471193


----------



## Liamjc90 (29 Sep 2012)

Yea Strava can be a bit out but for a free app it does pretty well gives you a decent amount of info to. i use it on my iphone and the gps on them is ok from my experience. Its good enough for me i mean its just to track what im doing, i can forgive it if its a few 100 meters out.


----------



## Typhon (29 Sep 2012)

Yep it's brilliant for a free app. It wasn't too far out anyway and the trip computer probably isn't perfect so I'll probably just take an average of both.


----------



## DaveyM (29 Sep 2012)

Going to be brave and post this.
Managed to break top speed best, I did 30.7 mph today.

I had planned to go further but took the wrong turn off and cut about 5 mile of my planned route...at least I know for next time 

http://app.strava.com/rides/23453712


----------



## Typhon (29 Sep 2012)

Well done Davey.


----------



## RWright (29 Sep 2012)

I did over 15 mph average yesterday over a ten mile route I regularly ride. First time I have done a ride over 15 mph. I did it on my Electra Towne of all things too. My drop bar bike is out of commission for a couple of days while the rear wheel is being trued. I tried for a over two weeks to true it myself but couldn't get it worked out.


----------



## Crosstrailer (30 Sep 2012)

Quick 7.8 mile ride means in 34 days I have ridden 300 miles. Really pleased with that !


----------



## Typhon (2 Oct 2012)

I was all geared up for a long ride today but the wind defeated me.  I only managed 17 miles and only at 13.4 mph average.

I worked out that at my weight, to maintain 15mph average requires the following amount of power in different wind conditions:

0mph wind: 39W
5mph wind: 94W
10mph wind: 183W
15mph wind: 317W
20mph wind : 503W

So no wonder the 18mph wind felt twice as hard to cycle in as the 10mph wind on saturday - it is! And then some. 

To put it another way - maintaining 15mph today requires the same amount of power as maintaining 30mph on a completely still day.


----------



## Typhon (2 Oct 2012)

Oh and well done RWright and Crosstrailer.


----------



## DaveyM (2 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I was all geared up for a long ride today but the wind defeated me.  I only managed 17 miles and only at 13.4 mph average.


 

Still good though


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Oct 2012)

Started training for the London100 2 weeks ago. I've done 150 miles in that time and lost 11lbs.

Just over 300 days to go. Feeling positive. A long way to go though. Did 25 miles on Saturday and being just under 22 st there is a lot of training and healthy eating ahead of me.

I'll get there


----------



## flatflr (2 Oct 2012)

I know I didn't get very far but did my first ride in the rain, was only a few miles down some dirt paths (foot still a bit sore) but was great fun with no dog walkers and lots of puddles and mud (and a wet bum) and I took the time to give the bike a good wash after. Need to get some better lights as I can keep going with the nights drawing in.


----------



## Typhon (2 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Still good though


Thanks. 



philinmerthyr said:


> Started training for the London100 2 weeks ago. I've done 150 miles in that time and lost 11lbs.
> 
> Just over 300 days to go. Feeling positive. A long way to go though. Did 25 miles on Saturday and being just under 22 st there is a lot of training and healthy eating ahead of me.
> 
> I'll get there


 
Wow, that's a very long term goal! I have been thinking about entering the Shakespeare 100 in April but nothing that far ahead. Perhaps I should though. Good luck, I'm sure you'll get there. 



flatflr said:


> I know I didn't get very far but did my first ride in the rain, was only a few miles down some dirt paths (foot still a bit sore) but was great fun with no dog walkers and lots of puddles and mud (and a wet bum) and I took the time to give the bike a good wash after. Need to get some better lights as I can keep going with the nights drawing in.


 

Sounds like fun! I need to get some decent lights too. I think in four weekends time the clocks go back


----------



## Typhon (3 Oct 2012)

Got home at 6pm and was quite tired but I was determined to get in a quick ride before it went dark. Did 10 miles and broke the 15mph average barrier for the first time so I'm quite pleased.


----------



## DaveyM (3 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Got home at 6pm and was quite tired but I was determined to get in a quick ride before it went dark. Did 10 miles and broke the 15mph average barrier for the first time so I'm quite pleased.


 
15mph  that is quite fast.

I don't know wether to feel guilty for only getting 8.5 miles tonight *OR *proud that I now think of 8 miles as nothing!


----------



## Typhon (3 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> 15mph  that is quite fast.
> 
> I don't know wether to feel guilty for only getting 8.5 miles tonight *OR *proud that I now think of 8 miles as nothing!


 
Definitely proud and proud that you got some cycling in today. Any day where you can find the time and motivation to get on the bike is a little victory.


----------



## RWright (3 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Got home at 6pm and was quite tired but I was determined to get in a quick ride before it went dark. Did 10 miles and broke the 15mph average barrier for the first time so I'm quite pleased.


 
15mph very nice! I just did it the first time a few days ago myself.

I just got home from work, going out after the evening rush traffic settles down. I don't think I have the energy to do it again today but I will try.


----------



## Typhon (3 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> 15mph very nice! I just did it the first time a few days ago myself.
> 
> I just got home from work, going out after the evening rush traffic settles down. I don't think I have the energy to do it again today but I will try.


 
Well done.  Any ride you can do is all beneficial, even if it's just a few miles.


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Oct 2012)

Am I the only one not getting any faster?? 
I still only average 11ish mph. I can go further and cycle for longer, but I still don't go any faster over all.


----------



## Reece (4 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Am I the only one not getting any faster??
> I still only average 11ish mph. I can go further and cycle for longer, but I still don't go any faster over all.



You shouldn't worry about speed. Your distances are getting further. Main thing is enjoy the ride and the scenery.


----------



## Sandra6 (4 Oct 2012)

I don't tend to worry, until I read these threads and realise I'm so slow


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Am I the only one not getting any faster??
> I still only average 11ish mph. I can go further and cycle for longer, but I still don't go any faster over all.


 
I'm not much faster myself. Usually between 12 and 12.5mph no matter how much effort I put in. I think I twice managed 13mph. Must have been days I was feeling really good and had a tail wind. Lol. 

Had a few days off due to horrible weather and not feeling great but got out this morning and did just over 23 miles. It was barely above freezing here though and my fingers and toes were really cold to start with. Feel good now that I am back in and having brekkie though


----------



## Typhon (4 Oct 2012)

Don't worry about your speed if your distances are increasing. For the first few weeks of riding my distances increased but my speed didn't, now the reverse is true. For me it's mainly because it's hard to fit in a two hour ride during the week so I end up just doing short ten miles runs at an ever increasing pace. 

Hopefully on Friday afternoon I can finish early enough to get a decent run in. If I do break my distance record it'll probably be at a slower pace again though!


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (4 Oct 2012)

I returned to cycling back in May this year. Had really let my fitness and weight go alarmingly. I'm commuting to work now the 5 days a week and sometimes for the sunday overtime. In to work is around 6 miles mostly downhill and home i take a quieter traffic route working out around 7 miles. Have a Garmin 200 but really only use it for tracking total distances etc.
I'm chuffed to bits lost 2 stone and really enjoying cycling again. Dont even seem to have too many issues with traffic on my East Kilbride to Cathcart in Glasgow commute. Have done a couple of 30-40 mile weekend rides but sometimes struggle for time at weekend especially with heading to winter and the darkness now upon us.
I know i'm getting fitter but dont care much for checking times or worrying about getting passed or trying to catch others when i'm out. I know i feel miles within myself and loving every minute on the bike.
The weight loss was also helped by eating better due to wanting to go out and ride again. Like a lot of guys and girls have said on here enjoy yourself enjoy the scenery where possible and dont get demotivated by what everyone else may or may not be doing


----------



## Typhon (4 Oct 2012)

Squeezed in a 9.5 mile ride tonight (different route this time) at 15.3mph average.

The nights are fast drawing in.  Was quite dark when I got home, I need to get some proper lights.


----------



## RWright (5 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Don't worry about your speed if your distances are increasing. For the first few weeks of riding my distances increased but my speed didn't, now the reverse is true. For me it's mainly because it's hard to fit in a two hour ride during the week so I end up just doing short ten miles runs at an ever increasing pace.
> 
> Hopefully on Friday afternoon I can finish early enough to get a decent run in. If I do break my distance record it'll probably be at a slower pace again though!


 
Exact same for me. When the days were longer I was doing 16 miles at a slower pace. Now I push harder with a 10 mile route that does not have a lot of hills(cheating, I know). I got in 10.19 miles this evening at 15.29 mph. I was pushing hard for me in my current state of conditioning. Increasing the distances I think is a very good thing to do. I will get back to longer distances (at slower pace and with hills lol) on weekends and whenever I get a little more time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Oct 2012)

flatflr said:


> I know I didn't get very far but did my first ride in the rain, was only a few miles down some dirt paths (foot still a bit sore) but was great fun with no dog walkers and lots of puddles and mud (and a wet bum).


Got mudguards on the bike? if not, get them, no wet bum!


----------



## DaveyM (5 Oct 2012)

Just over 14 miles tonight 
Steady pace (for me anyway) really enjoyed it tonight.
I am aiming to do a long ride tomorrow, going for 30 miles+.


----------



## flatflr (5 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Got mudguards on the bike? if not, get them, no wet bum!


 
Didn't think they were allowed on a MTB I was just going to follow rule #5


----------



## MattHB (5 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Am I the only one not getting any faster??
> I still only average 11ish mph. I can go further and cycle for longer, but I still don't go any faster over all.



After I started to get fitter I was very worried that I was slow.. 11-13 tops. Everyone on here said 'don't worry about speed, work on distance and the speed will come'. They were right, I'll do between 50-70 miles every Saturday now with an average of around 18.5mph (with a fast group).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Oct 2012)

flatflr said:


> Didn't think they were allowed on a MTB I was just going to follow rule #5


Och! Rubbish! The pound shop do easy fitting clip on ones at the moment, no more wet bum


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> Am I the only one not getting any faster??
> I still only average 11ish mph. I can go further and cycle for longer, but I still don't go any faster over all.


No, you're not alone 
I'm not bothered about going faster, I scare myself picking up speed going downhill ....


----------



## flatflr (6 Oct 2012)

First 20 mile ride done (about 1 hour 40 mins), Newbury to Hungerford along the tow path, plus some mucking around. Great fun and nice any muddy


----------



## Typhon (6 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Just over 14 miles tonight
> Steady pace (for me anyway) really enjoyed it tonight.
> I am aiming to do a long ride tomorrow, going for 30 miles+.





flatflr said:


> First 20 mile ride done (about 1 hour 40 mins), Newbury to Hungerford along the tow path, plus some mucking around. Great fun and nice any muddy


 
Well done both of you. 



MattHB said:


> After I started to get fitter I was very worried that I was slow.. 11-13 tops. Everyone on here said 'don't worry about speed, work on distance and the speed will come'. They were right, I'll do between 50-70 miles every Saturday now with an average of around 18.5mph (with a fast group).


 
That's fantastic progress! That's the kind of pace I hope to be doing soon.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Oct 2012)

Less than 3 weeks after starting training I've completed my first 30 mile ride.

I also passed the 200 miles ridden mark

Weigh in in the morning but I think I've lost over a stone. Still 21st 7lb but moving in the right direction.

Feeling really pleased with myself also treated myself to a Garmin Edge 200 (£106 from Halfords). A great toy to help keep me motivated. 

By the way, Mumbles and the Gower was stunning today. Hope it's not the last of this weather.


----------



## Crosstrailer (6 Oct 2012)

Did my first 50 miler today, or so I thought.

Strava showed 50.3 miles as I got to the top of my drive, when I then hit the finish ride button it decided I had only done 48.5 miles after all. It has nipped the odd half mile off me before but 1.8 miles ???!!!

Anyway, considering I only started riding on the 28th of August I am pretty pleased with that. I have done 389.9 miles in only 40 days !!!

Legs need a soigneur though LOL


----------



## DaveyM (7 Oct 2012)

Well I tried to do my first 30 mile (non stop)...

5 miles left to go double punctures, oh YES front and rear FLATS....Aaaaaaargh!! 
both repaired now so back in the game.

What a day.

This is what did get done before the nightmare began
http://app.strava.com/rides/24146325.


----------



## MattHB (7 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Well I tried to do my first 30 mile (non stop)...
> 
> 5 miles left to go double punctures, oh YES front and rear FLATS....Aaaaaaargh!!
> both repaired now so back in the game.
> ...



Blimey how unlucky! That's quite a hilly profile for a milestone ride


----------



## Reece (7 Oct 2012)

First 30+ mile ride. Also first time out with my local club. Started with the social route which is a steady speed, stick as a group. 2 people go punctures which delayed us and a nice cafe stop. A very nice club to ride with and met some good people. 

Http://app.strava.com/rides/24258626


----------



## Typhon (7 Oct 2012)

Went on my first group ride today - A 'ride strong' Skyride.

Thought it would just be for beginners but I was the only one who hadn't been riding 20 years! More like 2 months! Everyone was very nice though and I had a good time.

Dear Lord though, the hills, the hills! I live in a hilly area and my normal route has almost no flat bits but that was double the elevation gain of my normal 25 mile route. One of the hills at the beginning almost killed me. It was like trying to cycle up a brick wall! After that the other cat 4 climb seemed like nothing at all!

http://app.strava.com/rides/24254424


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (7 Oct 2012)

Two rides this weekend, approx 20 miles each giving 40 for the weekend and 2000ft total climb. Yesterday I had the friend who got me into cycling with me, and I was determined to show some progress on the ride. Today's ride was a bit disappointing as the return leg didn't track - forgot to unpause it after a map-check stop!  Worked out the route I took and added the missing 2 miles as a manual entry. Final tally for the weekend is 9 PRs 

But the real newbie progress was going out in the lycra shorts and no overshorts...


----------



## MattHB (7 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Went on my first group ride today - A 'ride strong' Skyride.
> 
> Thought it would just be for beginners but I was the only one who hadn't been riding 20 years! More like 2 months! Everyone was very nice though and I had a good time.
> 
> ...




It's good for you


----------



## DaveyM (7 Oct 2012)

Well done to you all, some good hills climbed .
I don't think I am ready for a group ride it is something I aim to do next summer

I took the bike out for a quick spin this afternoon (8mile).
I really can feel a difference.


----------



## Crosstrailer (8 Oct 2012)

Did 67 miles over the weekend, 48.5 on Sat and 18.5 on Sunday. Was really pleased with myself last night, but today I feel absolutely exhausted. Day off today !


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (8 Oct 2012)

Think you've earned it at 67 miles!


----------



## MattHB (8 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Did 67 miles over the weekend, 48.5 on Sat and 18.5 on Sunday. Was really pleased with myself last night, but today I feel absolutely exhausted. Day off today !



Well done  you might be knackered but doesn't it feel great?


----------



## DaveyM (8 Oct 2012)

Good work on the 67 mile weekend 

Did my fastest ride yet, 10.8 miles at......16.07 mph.

I went out for a ride tonight and for the first time ever I have had no real wind to slow me down, had a great ride around the coast (so fairly flat. I could tell the ride was going well and I was making good time, but I was amazed to see that was my average speed was as high as it was.


----------



## RWright (8 Oct 2012)

GentlyBenevolent said:


> But the real newbie progress was going out in the lycra shorts and no overshorts...


 
 Now that's progress. I haven't got there yet but I did go out in my bib shorts with only a long tshirt over them as I was confident I would not have to stop anywhere.


----------



## Andy Smith (8 Oct 2012)

Hi Guys, Brought a new road bike at the end of August, enthused by the Olympics, as a means of helping with my general fitness . Haven't ridden a road bike for 30 odd years and approaching 50 but loving every ride and hooked. Done 15 rides so far, the first was 5 miles which nearly killed me but this weekend did 13 on Sat with my youngest, who has also got into it and was his first ride, then 30 on Sunday. Ave speed was 16.5 on Sunday which was a nice suprise. http://app.strava.com/athletes/1179322
Andy


----------



## Typhon (9 Oct 2012)

Some amazing progress here guys! You are putting me to shame with your distances.  I'm going to have to try and get a longer run in sometime this week.

I've been wearing my lycra almost since I started though. Sod what anyone else thinks  I always get the nod from proper lycra roadies so I can't look that silly!

That's a fantastic average speed Andy, well done!


----------



## Reece (9 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I've been wearing my lycra almost since I started though. Sod what anyone else thinks  I always get the nod from proper lycra roadies so I can't look that silly!


My thoughts exactly lol. I still won't where them on my commute but it's only 1.2mile each way so no point.


----------



## defy-one (9 Oct 2012)

You know you are a roadie when others nod or acknowledge you,and the commuters (cyclists) try and pretend they havn't seen you


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

Just caught up with this thread, some amazing motivating comments. I Still haven't covered more than 15 miles in one go yet. I think I need some lights so I can get out out night. The weekends are sewn up with the boys, it is fun to go out on the road with the eldest but it is at a much slower pace. My wife is loving her first proper bike and its great to go out together even if she is only at the 2/3 miles stage.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (9 Oct 2012)

Same as Brian ^^ 
Lost this thread about 10 pages ago  - So reading all the comments since are quite remarkable and definately put me to shame (a massive well done to everyone ) . I suppose its dis-heartening when the weather turns, But we are British and 'should' be used to getting wet and cold so sod it (Lycra dries quick and i bought a jacket!) lol.....the only off putting thing for me is going out after dark, i don't feel nowhere near as confident, especially when riding solo.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

Just back from one of my loops of 8 miles in 35 mins, then 3 miles with my wife. She has improved massively in just 9 days.
To aid my weight loss I stopped all alcohol intake about 4 weeks ago, still hovering around 19 st though.

My total trip counter is at 196 miles since I re- started.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Oct 2012)

So it's been a month since I got back in the saddle after a crazy few weeks of weddings, birthday parties, work and holidays and did my "easy" route down some undulating back roads.....the 14 mile route that I had managed to get down to 52min completion today took me 1hr 1! :-0 

Every little incline felt like I was climbing Everest- I had nothing to give! And the flats seemed like a challenge as well! 

I knew that I would be a little rusty, but this experience just shows what difference a few short weeks out the saddle makes! 

Ah well, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Robson3022 (9 Oct 2012)

3 mile ride in this morning shaving 5 min off usual time. 6 miles home tonight 6 miles to work tomorrow 6 miles back. 7 miles to footy training where we do a 5 mile run then an hour of football then 7 miles back by the end of that lot I think ill get the bus in to work on Thursday.

But never felt better!


----------



## Typhon (9 Oct 2012)

Great to see everyone is still sticking with it.  I see so few cyclists on the roads compared to just a few weeks ago but we are bucking the trend and not giving up just because it's getting cold!

I finally broke the 30 mile barrier today (34 miles) although very annoyingly my phone died 29.8 miles in! I read somewhere on here about someone manually editing the ride on strava to include bits it missed but I can't see how to do that. Oh well lesson learned I suppose, only use strava if your battery is almost fully charged!

http://app.strava.com/rides/24471782

One of my first goals when starting cycling was to do a lap around Bredon Hill. For non-cyclists or casual cyclists round here that's considered a big thing. In fact it was doing it for the first time (and a little bit more) that was my inspiration for starting this thread. So I am very pleased with my two laps. Although I am now a bit fed up of that route and I am feeling braver so soon I will go out and explore and find some new routes. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

Well done on the 30 mile barrier Typhon.
The urge is getting stronger for a proper Roadbike. Looking forward to visiting the new store in Coventry.

Just looking at your route, part of it we use on a school run "the hole in the wall" is the name we give to that gap in the houses at Elmley Castle, it's quite tight with a full size coach!


----------



## Typhon (9 Oct 2012)

Thanks Brian. I hope you can get your road bike soon. The difference is like night and day compared to a mountain bike. You'll be able to go so much further and faster with it!

Yes I wouldn't fancy driving a coach through that! It's a bit chaotic around the time Bredon Middle is chucking out with all the school buses going through there. I always take a different route if I go out that late in the afternoon.

This is what we are talking about for those that are interested.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

The picture doesn't do it justice, it's evil and try doing it with 50 screaming kids behind you! I will look out for you when I do the next Bredon school run. 

Just noticed the BTwins are back in stock in big sizes again, that didn't take long.


----------



## Reece (9 Oct 2012)

Nice one mate. 

I've just treated myself to a garmin edge 200 as I don't fancy my iPhone battery running out as my rides are now getting longer. Plus can use set courses to it that the local club use.


----------



## Typhon (9 Oct 2012)

I don't think I could stand it in a normal car with 2 kids screaming in the back let alone that! Thank you, although I am normally long gone before the Bredon Middle and Prince Henry's school traffic starts.

I'm thinking of taking a left before the hole in the wall and heading down to Hinton and then towards Fish Hill. I'm not sure I fancy climbing Fish Hill on my road bike though, the last time I drove up there the path looked very beaten/broken up. Not ideal for road tyres really. What do you think? There are some lovely roads at the top, you can turn either left or right at the top and find yourself on nice quiet country roads so I'm quite tempted to venture up there. Just not sure about that path.


----------



## Typhon (9 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> I've just treated myself to a garmin edge 200 as I don't fancy my iPhone battery running out as my rides are now getting longer. Plus can use set courses to it that the local club use.


 
Thanks Reece. I've been thinking about getting a garmin myself for that very reason. In hindsight it was quite dangerous/foolish, being out on country lanes miles from home without a working phone. I didn't realise that you can access set routes. That's a pretty cool feature.


----------



## Get In The Van (9 Oct 2012)

did my local training route 23.5 miles on the big chainring for the first time, usually on the smaller ring, its not a flat route and i get up to over a 1000ft at points, plus i knocked a few minutes off my pb time.


----------



## Crosstrailer (9 Oct 2012)

I use Strava and did a 48.5 mile ride which was around 4 hours moving time - iphone battery wasn't close to running out.

Think if you were up around 75 to 100 on a single ride then it would be a problem


----------



## DaveyM (9 Oct 2012)

Just enough time for a 10 miler after work tonight, again faster than I thought avg 14.5 mph.
Still waiting on my new pedals!!!! 
Some good distances and times. I am again planning for a good ride on Saturday planned route is 32.5 miles and I will be cycling with two proper cyclists  both have over 20 years of club experience....it will either make me or brake me


----------



## Reece (9 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> I use Strava and did a 48.5 mile ride which was around 4 hours moving time - iphone battery wasn't close to running out.
> 
> Think if you were up around 75 to 100 on a single ride then it would be a problem


I'm still using an old iPhone 3GS which is a few years old. Battery lasts around 3hours running strava, even with the current update that was meant to improve battery life.

Planning on doing the early and social ride with my club at lower pace so will be out for around 5hours and that's if no one in the group suffers any mechanical issues such as punctures. So garmin seems a good investment. 

Plus I like the idea of downloading the clubs set routes for my own pleasure etc.


----------



## Typhon (9 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Just enough time for a 10 miler after work tonight, again faster than I thought avg 14.5 mph.
> Still waiting on my new pedals!!!!
> Some good distances and times. I am again planning for a good ride on Saturday planned route is 32.5 miles and I will be cycling with two proper cyclists  both have over 20 years of club experience....it will either make me or brake me


 
Nice one Davey!  Those quick 10 mile runs after work have helped me enormously. Don't worry about the run at the weekend - it won't be as bad as you think!

I've taken the plunge too and ordered some SPDs and cleats, looking forward to trying them out in a few days time.


----------



## Reece (9 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Just enough time for a 10 miler after work tonight, again faster than I thought avg 14.5 mph.
> Still waiting on my new pedals!!!!
> Some good distances and times. I am again planning for a good ride on Saturday planned route is 32.5 miles and I will be cycling with two proper cyclists  both have over 20 years of club experience....it will either make me or brake me


Nice one on the 10mile after work. 

Don't worry about riding with them at weekend. It will make you. Great motivation cycling with others (and make full use of their slipstream lol). Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I've taken the plunge too and ordered some SPDs and cleats, looking forward to trying them out in a few days time.


You wont regret it, back in the early nineties I had look pedals and they were great.


----------



## Andy Smith (9 Oct 2012)

There really are some great stories here, very motivating. I only had time to get 10.1 miles this eve as light going. Managed to average 16.9 mph but meesed up my route and missed a Strava sector as I started at the wrong point, DOH! http://app.strava.com/rides/24491448
I changed my pedals as the one's on the carrera were pants. I brought Exustar Look pedals from Ebay for £25 and some cheapo shoes from Sports direct, £19! Not only do I think that they have really helped but the shoes are very comfortable.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

Andy Smith said:


> and some cheapo shoes from Sports direct, £19! Not only do I think that they have really helped but the shoes are very comfortable.


Which ones did you go for? Just been looking at their site, some great prices.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I'm thinking of taking a left before the hole in the wall and heading down to Hinton and then towards Fish Hill. I'm not sure I fancy climbing Fish Hill on my road bike though, the last time I drove up there the path looked very beaten/broken up. Not ideal for road tyres really. What do you think? There are some lovely roads at the top, you can turn either left or right at the top and find yourself on nice quiet country roads so I'm quite tempted to venture up there. Just not sure about that path.



Yes but at Broadway cross over the Oxford road towards Willersey/Chipping Camden, then welcome to my world. Saintbury Hill comes up on your right if you fancy a quite version of "The Fish"


----------



## Andy Smith (9 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Which ones did you go for? Just been looking at their site, some great prices.


 
I got the RBS 100's as they were the best price at that time. I see today that the three strap RBS 200's are only £20 which seems a steal. I don't expect mine to last that long but for £19 they've got me started.


----------



## jamin100 (10 Oct 2012)

for the first time yesterday I broke the 40 minute barrier on my 10 mile commute home. 
Going to work usually takes me 36 - 38 minutes but coming home is usually around 43 as its more uphill. 
I was greatly annoyed with something that happened at work yesterday so it must have been playing on my mind and I went home faster than usual lol


----------



## Dmh140 (10 Oct 2012)

Just gone out for my first ride on my carrera crossfire 2 hybrid and managed 4 miles i could have done more but it is a route ive set myself untill my fitness increases abit more i really enjoyed it though, but by heck ive got a sore backside do you get used to this or will i need to buy some gel shorts or a new seat?


----------



## Typhon (10 Oct 2012)

jamin100 said:


> for the first time yesterday I broke the 40 minute barrier on my 10 mile commute home.
> Going to work usually takes me 36 - 38 minutes but coming home is usually around 43 as its more uphill.
> I was greatly annoyed with something that happened at work yesterday so it must have been playing on my mind and I went home faster than usual lol


 

Nice one, that's a really good pace! And yep there's nothing like some anger getting the adrenaline going to hit a really fast time!


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

13.1 miles in 1 hour 5 mins this morning. It was cold, damp and windy I was chilled to the bone, but my legs were toasty warm in the Lidl tights which are doing very well, wish I had bought more of these.
I think we are going out again before I go back to work for a more gentler 3+ miles.


Edit;

16.1 miles in total.


----------



## Typhon (10 Oct 2012)

Dmh140 said:


> Just gone out for my first ride on my carrera crossfire 2 hybrid and managed 4 miles i could have done more but it is a route ive set myself untill my fitness increases abit more i really enjoyed it though, but by heck ive got a sore backside do you get used to this or will i need to buy some gel shorts or a new seat?


 
Well done on getting out there for your first ride.  With a hybrid you'll probably just get used to the seat eventually as the saddle is probably not as hard as a road bike's one. You can get some padded lycra shorts/trousers if you want though, they'd make it more comfortable in the mean time until your body gets used to riding a bike.


----------



## Typhon (10 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> 13.1 miles in 1 hour 5 mins this morning. It was cold, damp and windy I was chilled to the bone, but my legs were toasty warm in the Lidl tights which are doing very well, wish I had bought more of these.
> I think we are going out again before I go back to work for a more gentler 3+ miles.


 

Nice one Brian. That's a great pace on a MTB.

I haven't had an opportunity to escape and get on my bike yet today, hoping to do so before the school run traffic starts. Don't fancy being almost run over by BMW X5s again...


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

Dmh140 said:


> Just gone out for my first ride on my carrera crossfire 2 hybrid and managed 4 miles i could have done more but it is a route ive set myself untill my fitness increases abit more i really enjoyed it though, but by heck ive got a sore backside do you get used to this or will i need to buy some gel shorts or a new seat?



Yep I agree it hurts a lot when you start but get some shorts/tights with gel or padding in to ease the pain.


----------



## Crosstrailer (10 Oct 2012)

jamin100 said:


> for the first time yesterday I broke the 40 minute barrier on my 10 mile commute home.
> Going to work usually takes me 36 - 38 minutes but coming home is usually around 43 as its more uphill.
> I was greatly annoyed with something that happened at work yesterday so it must have been playing on my mind and I went home faster than usual lol


 
Anger is fuel for performance....


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Nice one Brian. That's a great pace on a MTB.



Cheers Typhon.
It's not a MTB though.
It's a hybrid type ;







I have lowered the bars down and seat up since this was taken.
I would like to replace the saddle soon but don't know what to go for.


----------



## Typhon (10 Oct 2012)

NIce looking bike Brian. If you switch the saddle you may need some lycra shorts yourself though! (if you don't already wear them). That saddle looks very comfy indeed.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

I use my lidl Lycra all the time, but do need some more. Trust me the saddle is not this bikes best point, it is starting to come apart now so looking out for something else to fit.


----------



## Typhon (10 Oct 2012)

Just been out Broadway way to explore a bit. Didn't fancy climbing up Fish Hill after doing 34 miles yesterday though! It's quite a nice route out there. I'm looking forward to exploring it more in the future.

http://app.strava.com/rides/24567667

Legs really turned to jelly at the end of the ride but I can't ride on Thursdays so it doesn't really matter. Hopefully I can get back on the bike again on Friday. Pretty pleased with 55 miles in two days.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Legs really turned to jelly at the end of the ride but I can't ride on Thursdays so it doesn't really matter. Hopefully I can get back on the bike again on Friday. Pretty pleased with 55 miles in two days.


So would I be mate! I have covered a measly 27 miles in the same time.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Pretty pleased with 55 miles in two days.


 
Yep...so you should be 

Good progress from everyone.

Dmh140 I started with 4 miles and it soon builds up


----------



## MattHB (10 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Typhon.
> It's not a MTB though.
> It's a hybrid type ;
> 
> ...



Very padded saddle there. Will be putting a lot of pressure on the soft tissues around your sit bones. Harder saddle + padded shorts will make a huge difference.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> Very padded saddle there. Will be putting a lot of pressure on the soft tissues around your sit bones. Harder saddle + padded shorts will make a huge difference.


Thanks, that's what I am looking for, any recommendations for the replacement saddle? Please.


----------



## Typhon (10 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> So would I be mate! I have covered a measly 27 miles in the same time.


 
27 miles is good Brian! The important thing is you are making progress and the fact that your family are all cycling and enjoying it is fantastic.


----------



## MattHB (10 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks, that's what I am looking for, any recommendations for the replacement saddle? Please.



Getting the right saddle is a black art as we're all different. Try a charge spoon. Cheap and if it doesn't fit you you can sell it on here for not much less than you payed for it.

If you're riding for fitness and you loose weight, expect your saddle needs to change as the weight comes off. You'll likely want harder as time goes on  good shorts are a must. DHB stuff from wiggle is also a good place to start although I'm sure many will chip in with equally good options.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Oct 2012)

Thanks MattHB I've just looked on Wiggle and it looks like a minefield with massive price variations, I think I may just try a cheapo to see how I get on.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Legs really turned to jelly at the end of the ride but I can't ride on Thursdays so it doesn't really matter. Hopefully I can get back on the bike again on Friday. Pretty pleased with 55 miles in two days.


 
My theory is that if your legs are like jelly, do one more hill. Jelly legs is about how your body works, rather than how it is made, so you will get very quick improvements if you push them right when they are complaining most. This doesn't work for cramp, aches or heavy legs - these take a lot more time and effort to sort out.


----------



## andsaw (11 Oct 2012)

I have a particular route, this week i have been doing three laps up from two and its taken me 1 hour 1 min to do 18.35 miles at an average speed of 17.5mph, and you know the Pink Floyd track Comfortably numb, it should say my legs felt just like like two balloons instead of hands, cause thats how they feel especially when more than half of it is against the wind lol, im just about to put my wet weather gear on for the first time and expect to come back soaking with sweat rather than rain soaked haha.


----------



## Typhon (11 Oct 2012)

BrumJim said:


> My theory is that if your legs are like jelly, do one more hill. Jelly legs is about how your body works, rather than how it is made, so you will get very quick improvements if you push them right when they are complaining most. This doesn't work for cramp, aches or heavy legs - these take a lot more time and effort to sort out.


 

Interesting. After they started I seemed to have a second wind and was quite shocked to find that after doing a 2 mile flat section at 20mph+ that I was suddenly half way up a long drawn out hill doing 17mph.  Which is probably the fastest I've ever pedalled uphill. That seemed to last a while and then they went again just before I got home.

It's the only time they've really turned to jelly like that. I didn't feel any ill affects after though and I would have gone out today if I could have. Guess I'll just have to push myself even further in future!

Oh and that's a fantastic average speed Andrew!


----------



## BrumJim (11 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> It's the only time they've really turned to jelly like that. I didn't feel any ill affects after though and I would have gone out today if I could have. Guess I'll just have to push myself even further in future!


 
Jelly legs aren't too much of a problem on a bike, but an activity where you still need to be able to control them fully, such as ski-ing, they are an utter liability.


----------



## andsaw (11 Oct 2012)

My legs don't go to jelly as such, its more i run out pedalling power until i get my breath back and get my second, third and on and on wind until i finish, but i must say it does get easier and easier and i find you start to get more pedalling power that you can sustain, and a big glug of water helps no end.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Oh and that's a fantastic average speed Andrew!


 I agree, I dream of average speeds like this. Ah well one day.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Oct 2012)

BrumJim said:


> My theory is that if your legs are like jelly, do one more hill. Jelly legs is about how your body works, rather than how it is made, so you will get very quick improvements if you push them right when they are complaining most. This doesn't work for cramp, aches or heavy legs - these take a lot more time and effort to sort out.


 I don't want to appear thick but, What are heavy legs?

Edit;
Yes I have Wikipediad it, but still confused.


----------



## MattHB (11 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I agree, I dream of average speeds like this. Ah well one day.



Join a club  it'll do wonders for your speed and overall fitness.

Most clubs do a variety of different speed rides so you can start small and work your way up. I started out about 6 months ago on 13-15mph rides. Now I do a 70+ mile ride with averages between 18-19mph every saturday. Its awesome fun too and I've met a great bunch.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I don't want to appear thick but, What are heavy legs?
> 
> Edit;
> Yes I have Wikipediad it, but still confused.


 
Not a medical definition, but for me it is when your legs are really tired, and it feels like there are big lumps of lead in your shoes. Every movement is so much more effort than it should be, even though nothing hurts or aches yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> So it's been a month since I got back in the saddle after a crazy few weeks of weddings, birthday parties, work and holidays and did my "easy" route down some undulating back roads.....the 14 mile route that I had managed to get down to 52min completion today took me 1hr 1! :-0
> 
> Every little incline felt like I was climbing Everest- I had nothing to give! And the flats seemed like a challenge as well!
> 
> ...


Its funny that I took the best part of two weeks off, setting up a web paged thing and a wedding shoot. I have found that I am tackling hills with more confidence, I have slowed down a tad because of it. I did a ride on the 22/9 30.94 miles, with a clib of 39.55 ft per mile @ an avg of 14.12, today I did 35.7 miles with a climb of 57.51 ft per mile @ 13.12 m.p.h., well I think its an improvement, I did three 1 mile rides into town ect which brought the speed down I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> I'm still using an old iPhone 3GS which is a few years old. Battery lasts around 3hours running strava, even with the current update that was meant to improve battery life.
> 
> Planning on doing the early and social ride with my club at lower pace so will be out for around 5hours and that's if no one in the group suffers any mechanical issues such as punctures. So garmin seems a good investment.
> 
> Plus I like the idea of downloading the clubs set routes for my own pleasure etc.


 
If your serious about the Garmin see if you can stretch to the 500, it can also record cadence,speed (this can be a bit iffy sometimes from just gps) and heart rate, it also gives you a virtual partner to race against (though the 200 might) it also provides turn by turn instructions on the course and the name of most roads (though you do need to plan it in advance, and load the right file type to the device) I had a Bryton 35, but I could never get these features to work, though from only having the Garmin a day I would have said the Bryton was a better gps tracker, though the one I had had a serious problem with altitude, if you stopped for say 5-15 mins, it would lose upto 60 ft of alititude from one reading to the next.


----------



## Reece (12 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If your serious about the Garmin see if you can stretch to the 500, it can also record cadence,speed (this can be a bit iffy sometimes from just gps) and heart rate, it also gives you a virtual partner to race against (though the 200 might) it also provides turn by turn instructions on the course and the name of most roads (though you do need to plan it in advance, and load the right file type to the device) I had a Bryton 35, but I could never get these features to work, though from only having the Garmin a day I would have said the Bryton was a better gps tracker, though the one I had had a serious problem with altitude, if you stopped for say 5-15 mins, it would lose upto 60 ft of alititude from one reading to the next.


Couldn't quite stretch to the 500 although I was very tempted. I'm also in the hunt for a new bike as I only bought my raleigh airlite 100 off eBay for £92 and its a touch on the small side for me. Starting to get aches and pains in longer rides because of this. 

However once the bike is bought and some money back in the bank I will upgrade to the 500. Ive noticed the 200 sells on eBay for not much less than what I paid so hope this keeps up lol.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its funny that I took the best part of two weeks off, setting up a web paged thing and a wedding shoot. I have found that I am tackling hills with more confidence, I have slowed down a tad because of it. I did a ride on the 22/9 30.94 miles, with a clib of 39.55 ft per mile @ an avg of 14.12, today I did 35.7 miles with a climb of 57.51 ft per mile @ 13.12 m.p.h., well I think its an improvement, I did three 1 mile rides into town ect which brought the speed down I think.


Not bad effort for two weeks off!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Not bad effort for two weeks off!


Well today's ride was absolutely shocking 30.3 miles in 2:30:51 @ avg sp of 12.1 (thats the bad bit) elevation gain of 1808 ft (thats 59.67 ft per mile)
Anyway I have worked out a rough formula for difficulty of ride, if you take the height climbed per mile i.e. 59.67 multiply by the avg speed 12.1 you get a figure of 719.12 then multiply by the distance of the ride i.e. 30.3 divide that by 1000 and you end up with 21.79 difficulty.
a short run I did on Wed of 8.22 m had about the same climb rate
so 12.3m.p.h x 59.49 ft climbed x 8.22 miles / 1000 = 6 difficulty.
another longer ride but less climbing
(14.4*34.55*52.5)/1000=26.05 difficulty (31/08/2012 date of ride)
yesterday
(13.1*51.51*35.7)/1000=26.93 difficulty

So yesterdays ride was as difficult as the ride on the 31st of Aug but 16.8 miles less.
another ride on the 26/07/12
(12.6*21.5*46.7)/1000 = 12.65
So (AvgSp x height climbed per unit distance x distance) / 1000
you could use either metric or imperial.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Couldn't quite stretch to the 500 although I was very tempted. I'm also in the hunt for a new bike as I only bought my raleigh airlite 100 off eBay for £92 and its a touch on the small side for me. Starting to get aches and pains in longer rides because of this.
> 
> However once the bike is bought and some money back in the bank I will upgrade to the 500. Ive noticed the 200 sells on eBay for not much less than what I paid so hope this keeps up lol.


I always have aches and pains lol, you can get the 500 for about £142 on the web.


----------



## DaveyM (12 Oct 2012)

Well got out for a few good miles tonight, (although Strava stole some of the miles  ) 14 miles with a couple of steep climbs.
Just the way to finish a week at work.
Hoping to get a nice ride in tomorrow as well


----------



## MattHB (12 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Well got out for a few good miles tonight, (although Strava stole some of the miles  ) 14 miles with a couple of steep climbs.
> Just the way to finish a week at work.
> Hoping to get a nice ride in tomorrow as well



Should be a perfect riding day tomorrow. Not much wind, 12ish degrees and a nice bit of sunshine.

New forest nutter club run for me tomorrow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well today's ride was absolutely shocking 30.3 miles in 2:30:51 @ avg sp of 12.1 (thats the bad bit) elevation gain of 1808 ft (thats 59.67 ft per mile)
> Anyway I have worked out a rough formula for difficulty of ride, if you take the height climbed per mile i.e. 59.67 multiply by the avg speed 12.1 you get a figure of 719.12 then multiply by the distance of the ride i.e. 30.3 divide that by 1000 and you end up with 21.79 difficulty.
> a short run I did on Wed of 8.22 m had about the same climb rate
> so 12.3m.p.h x 59.49 ft climbed x 8.22 miles / 1000 = 6 difficulty.
> ...




Quite the mathematician aren't we?!?! 

Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Quite the mathematician aren't we?!?!
> 
> Lol


Not really because distance x ft per mile is elevation gained so to make it easier (elevation gain x avg sp)/1000.

There are more complex formulas, but this does seem to give the ride some context, ft per mile gives an idea how much climbing is involved (or not in many of my rides) but multiply by avg sp gives an idea of effort or difficulty.

If you dont have a gps recorder, you can map your ride on many of the online mapping systems, my fav is ridewithgps.com (it has cool feature showing you racing yourself on the same route when you have more than one recording), you can also log a ride without gps, and then attach the route if you wish, or if anyone is intrested I can supply a spread sheet to log your rides.


----------



## Dmh140 (13 Oct 2012)

Been out again today just up to the post office collection depot to collect my cover for the bike then went on a wee detour on the way back was only out for about half hour but im loving it done about 6 miles yesterday gona try and do 10 tomorrow


----------



## Reece (13 Oct 2012)

Wouldn't mind that spreadsheet Nigel if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Oct 2012)

34 miles in just less than 2 hrs 30mins today, so pleased with myself.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Oct 2012)

That's a good average DaveyM.


----------



## Reece (13 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> 34 miles in just less than 2 hrs 30mins today, so pleased with myself.


Nice one!


----------



## cliff-p (13 Oct 2012)

Just done my first fifteen miler today, felt great, no aching knees, legs and a**e all ok, I could have gone on for another few miles but time wasn't on my side.

Anybody know if there is a cycle club in St Helens ? nothing pro mind! just for fifteen-twenty mile rides .


----------



## Andy Smith (13 Oct 2012)

Went for a ride this morning and straight away it was tough. My legs felt really really heavy and I just couldn't get into any sort of rhythm. I pushed on and did 32.5 miles at what ended up as 16.1 mph average so not too bad but I think that on the route I used this should have been better. Anyone know why this happens? I did the same as every other ride before starting but maybe went out a bit hard a bit early?? 
http://app.strava.com/rides/24865158


----------



## jclivingston (13 Oct 2012)

did my first 20 miler this afternoon with 2000ft of climbing - pretty tired and very pleased - it's only a few weeks since I first went out and did a 4mile loop from home

Need to work on the missus to buy a road bike - my Marin mountain bike just feels slow and heavy after about 10 miles - or maybe I'm just worn out after 10 miles


----------



## RWright (13 Oct 2012)

I did my first 30 miler today. 30.62 in 2:32. Was mostly all country roads I had never ridden a bike on before. A few of the hills worked on me some. I think it was because I did not know what was coming up next and was trying to save energy. I had half a dark chocolate bar all day before I left and did not take any water. I didn't get really thirsty or anything but the chocolate had me wishing I had some water.

I made the mistake of stopping for a few minutes, it took me out of my rhythm. I was pretty far out in the sticks, only had to stop once when some guy in a truck waved me over and told me he was lost and I gave him directions. I made up a lot of that time when two dogs started chasing me. I was lucky I was on a flat where I could outrun them. It was the first time I realized that clipless leaves me more defenseless because I couldn't kick the dog in the head easily. He got really close but I finally pulled away, his side kick never got really close to me.

It was a nice ride, I found a lot of other good country roads in that area with very little traffic and some had some of the really nice smooth type asphalt, but a couple had that type they put down the tar, put the gravel on it, and run over it with a steam roller. I have never looked to see the advantage of that type asphalt (I am going to guess it cost less) but I hate it.

I will get some pepper spray and start riding this area a lot more. I passed maybe one car every 15 minutes if that and it is remote and very peaceful...except for the dogs. Oh yeah, my butt got sore, after about 26 miles I was climbing all over that bike trying to stay comfortable. I have more riding to do before I even consider a century.


----------



## MaccyD (14 Oct 2012)

Getting on the bike for the first time in 8 years (16 to 24 so a pretty significant 8 years) and in 4 weeks have gone from 2.5k in 20 mins, to doing 20k in about an hour and a half (with some lunch in the middle that Im definately not counting). I will admit my times increased when I realised that squeaking noise was my brake being stuck on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2012)

Andy Smith said:


> Went for a ride this morning and straight away it was tough. My legs felt really really heavy and I just couldn't get into any sort of rhythm. I pushed on and did 32.5 miles at what ended up as 16.1 mph average so not too bad but I think that on the route I used this should have been better. Anyone know why this happens? I did the same as every other ride before starting but maybe went out a bit hard a bit early??
> http://app.strava.com/rides/24865158


Thats a nasty dip in the middle there.

This is what I did today, though the gps recorder, and other maps say a different elevation gained.
strava, for instance ridewithgps


----------



## DaveyM (14 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> That's a good average DaveyM.


Thanks.
It works out at about 13.5 mph which is a little faster than I had planned 

A few good results on here, good to see everyone making such good gains.

 keep up the good work


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Oct 2012)

Today I bought my first ever slim-fit tee shirt.


----------



## Typhon (14 Oct 2012)

Just did my second sky ride - http://app.strava.com/rides/24978844

This one was slightly less hilly - but still 1500ft in 25 miles with some big climbs! Didn't think I could climb 500 feet in one go without stopping so I'm quite pleased with myself.

The downhill parts were fun. I was gently squeezing the brakes on all of them in order to not hit the person in front of me but I still hit 35mph+ multiple times and hit 42.3 mph once.


----------



## DaveyM (14 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Just did my second sky ride - http://app.strava.com/rides/24978844
> 
> This one was slightly less hilly - but still 1500ft in 25 miles with some big climbs! Didn't think I could climb 500 feet in one go without stopping so I'm quite pleased with myself.
> 
> The downhill parts were fun. I was gently squeezing the brakes on all of them in order to not hit the person in front of me but I still hit 35mph+ multiple times and hit 42.3 mph once.


 
Good stuff, that looks like quite a route.


----------



## Reece (14 Oct 2012)

Just broke the 50mile barrier earlier. 52.6 miles and I'm happy. now for the metric century lol!

http://app.strava.com/activities/24993283

This ride was made of 2 club runs, the early ride (14-16mph avg) and was the 1st time they've done this route and had some big hills. Never got off the bike on them and actually pushed myself to get up them in decent time with a few others. We made our way back for the start to meet others for the social ride (10-12mph avg) and had a cafe stop on that one 13miles in. Not worried about my avg speed etc as the social ride brought it down anyway. Really can't believe the extra motivation I get from riding in a club/group.

All in all I don't feel like I've done 52miles today and still felt as if had more in me when got home. Not bad for 5 or 6 weeks in of riding properly.


----------



## Typhon (14 Oct 2012)

Wow, 52 miles! Well done Reece, that's excellent.


----------



## Reece (14 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Wow, 52 miles! Well done Reece, that's excellent.


Thanks mate. Think going to do a few weeks of this ride (they alternate between North & South routes) every week and then try a slower Saturday group (14-17mph) ride plus a few extra miles on my own to get the metric century.

Really am pleased with my progress. When I started riding seriously 6 weeks ago my target was to be able to ride the Leicester to Skegness charity ride next June. It's an 85mile ride so should hopefully breeze this goal all going well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Just broke the 50mile barrier earlier. 52.6 miles and I'm happy. now for the metric century lol!
> .


 52.6 miles that's half way to the moon, isn't it? 

Well done that man.

I only managed a 9miles today as the weekends are with the boys, pace a lot slower etc ( athough they are fun).
Hopefully get some better rides when they are at school in the week.


----------



## DaveyM (14 Oct 2012)

52 miles!!! 

Well done you.

Already looking towards the metric century


----------



## Reece (14 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> 52 miles!!!
> 
> Well done you.
> 
> Already looking towards the metric century


One of the other club members went to do a few more miles. Wished I'd gone with him as felt like I could do more when got home.

Although I always have the niggling worry in the back of my mind, think what if my legs just give up say 10miles from home lol.


----------



## MattHB (14 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Today I bought my first ever slim-fit tee shirt.


 
I did that a few weeks ago, most exciting!!


----------



## MattHB (14 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Just broke the 50mile barrier earlier. 52.6 miles and I'm happy. now for the metric century lol!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/24993283
> 
> ...


 
well done Reece! a huge barrier to break. 62 next!!

Clubs really do make you as a rider, doesnt matter whether its a slow social ride, or a 20mph average nutter road race, both are insanely good fun and can get you over some real fitness plateau's.


----------



## Nij48 (14 Oct 2012)

Well it all started with a joke if I am honest. We have a camper can and I always wanted some form of transport to 'nip to the shops' without moving the van...
Not long ago, work started doing a tax free bike scheme, so I pondered it, along with a couple of colleagues who cycle quite regularly...then came the joke...next year Nige, you fancy riding the length of the Leeds Liverpool canal in a day, it's only 127 miles, I said yes.
I got my bike sorted and the trailer (part of the deal), rode a mile and a half and was dead...bad idea I thought, but the following weekend (last weekend) I decided to take the daughter for a spin in her trailer, several laps of the local park and 8 miles later I actually enjoyed it (I was shocked), so made plans to get some practise in, yesterday was the first, Brighouse to sowerby bridge (15.1 miles), loved it, next Sunday is Brighouse to Todmorden (28 miles) then the plans are Rochdale and then Manchester (total of 81 miles) all towing my daughter.


----------



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

i've been cycling properly for 4 months, and did a 42 miles ride today to get to know my new road bike, on the coast (making up around 38 miles of the ride) i was riding between 15.5 and 19.0mph, is this any good? good enough to start races? my most common speed was 16.5mph i'd guess, maybe 16.0


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> i've been cycling properly for 4 months, and did a 42 miles ride today to get to know my new road bike, on the coast (making up around 38 miles of the ride) i was riding between 15.5 and 19.0mph, is this any good? good enough to start races? my most common speed was 16.5mph i'd guess, maybe 16.0


Your doing better than me.


----------



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your doing better than me.


haha, thanks, i've been really trying  it must be my bike, though


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> i've been cycling properly for 4 months, and did a 42 miles ride today to get to know my new road bike, on the coast (making up around 38 miles of the ride) i was riding between 15.5 and 19.0mph, is this any good? good enough to start races? my most common speed was 16.5mph i'd guess, maybe 16.0


Way better than me!

I am waiting for funds for the triban 3, so good to hear you are liking it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> haha, thanks, i've been really trying  it must be my bike, though


Well I did 42 miles Sat @ 14.5 mph and it was pretty flat, started about the same time as you as well.


----------



## NickJ95GB (14 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Way better than me!
> 
> I am waiting for funds for the triban 3, so good to hear you are liking it.


 
I completely recommend it, it feels so smooth, gear changes are incredible, you can keep up with traffic easily, the staff fit the bike for you, free bell/lights, £6 off next purchase. i love it


----------



## philinmerthyr (15 Oct 2012)

Another week of riding. Now up to 280 miles in 4 weeks. Had my first big crash to a bit bruised but I'll get over it. 

The biggest news is that I've ordered my new road bike so as long as the test ride goes well, I'll be off the mountain bike and on a shiny BMC streetracer next weekend


----------



## trampyjoe (15 Oct 2012)

Just had a big (for me) weekend. In-laws were looking after daughter whilst me and the wife went into Cambridge (aka land where I nearly had a melt down because nearly every cyclist did something wrong).
They live near Peterborough and we live just outside Northampton. Wife and Daughter went in the car and I biked it.
36 miles there on Saturday (with a hangover as wife went friday night so my mate took me to the pub).
36 miles back Sunday (with hardly any sleep as little one was ill during the night) which was mostly into a strong wind 
Great fun though and my legs aren't feeling it too much today.


----------



## Andy Smith (15 Oct 2012)

Think I know why I struggled so much on sat. Come out in a proper snotty cold with rank sore throat last night and feel totally pants today. Don't feel like I can turn a pedal so decided gonna have the week out of the saddle and start again next weekend.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Oct 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another week of riding. Now up to 280 miles in 4 weeks. Had my first big crash to a bit bruised but I'll get over it.
> 
> The biggest news is that I've ordered my new road bike so as long as the test ride goes well, I'll be off the mountain bike and on a shiny BMC streetracer next weekend





trampyjoe said:


> Just had a big (for me) weekend. In-laws were looking after daughter whilst me and the wife went into Cambridge (aka land where I nearly had a melt down because nearly every cyclist did something wrong).
> They live near Peterborough and we live just outside Northampton. Wife and Daughter went in the car and I biked it.
> 36 miles there on Saturday (with a hangover as wife went friday night so my mate took me to the pub).
> 36 miles back Sunday (with hardly any sleep as little one was ill during the night) which was mostly into a strong wind
> Great fun though and my legs aren't feeling it too much today.


 
Hey, well done both of you!


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

So until today I had done 25ish miles quite a few times but only broken the 30 mile barrier once (34 miles). Today I equalled that but on a more difficult route. I would have gone further were it not for the 18mph headwind which followed me around on the entire ride.  I remember there was a 10mph wind the day I first did 34 miles but today just feels like I have done about twice that distance. Hopefully come the weekend when I next get a chance for a long run, I'll be able to break the 40 mile barrier.

I was determined not to let that bloody wind bring down my average speed and in fact I improved to 15mph this time:

http://app.strava.com/rides/25200065


----------



## DaveyM (16 Oct 2012)

Well done Typhon that looks like quite a hill in the middle


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks Davey. Yep that was a tough one!


----------



## Reece (16 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> So until today I had done 25ish miles quite a few times but only broken the 30 mile barrier once (34 miles). Today I equalled that but on a more difficult route. I would have gone further were it not for the 18mph headwind which followed me around on the entire ride.  I remember there was a 10mph wind the day I first did 34 miles but today just feels like I have done about twice that distance. Hopefully come the weekend when I next get a chance for a long run, I'll be able to break the 40 mile barrier.
> 
> I was determined not to let that bloody wind bring down my average speed and in fact I improved to 15mph this time:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/25200065


Nice one Typhoon. Glad you didn't let the headwind bring you down.


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

Cheers Reece.


----------



## Nij48 (16 Oct 2012)

Looks a good ride


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (16 Oct 2012)

Good effort, and a PR. Pat on the back!


----------



## Typhon (16 Oct 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## philinmerthyr (17 Oct 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another week of riding. Now up to 280 miles in 4 weeks. Had my first big crash to a bit bruised but I'll get over it.
> 
> The biggest news is that I've ordered my new road bike so as long as the test ride goes well, I'll be off the mountain bike and on a shiny BMC streetracer next weekend



Changed my mind on the BMC and went for a Specialized Roubaix. Picking it up on Friday. Can't wait


----------



## RWright (18 Oct 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Changed my mind on the BMC and went for a Specialized Roubaix. Picking it up on Friday. Can't wait


 
Nice Bike!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2012)

Quite pleased with myself. Not been out quite so much due to horrible weather here. Usually like going first thing in the morning but it cleared up and ended up a lovely afternoon so decided to have a quick hour before tea and ended up with a new pb on one of my regular routes. Finally hit 14mph. Not fast compared to some on here but for a 53 year old female only cycling regularly since end of August I am quite chuffed.

Part of the reason for a better time was probably due to the difference in going out first thing in the morning without anything to eat and when it is cold both for muscles and breathing in cold air. Compare that with a pleasantly warm afternoon where the muscles are already warm and I had eaten so muscles would have been fuelled I suppose.

Anyhow, just wanted to share my small progress.

http://app.strava.com/activities/25382481


----------



## Reece (18 Oct 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Quite pleased with myself. Not been out quite so much due to horrible weather here. Usually like going first thing in the morning but it cleared up and ended up a lovely afternoon so decided to have a quick hour before tea and ended up with a new pb on one of my regular routes. Finally hit 14mph. Not fast compared to some on here but for a 53 year old female only cycling regularly since end of August I am quite chuffed.
> 
> Part of the reason for a better time was probably due to the difference in going out first thing in the morning without anything to eat and when it is cold both for muscles and breathing in cold air. Compare that with a pleasantly warm afternoon where the muscles are already warm and I had eaten so muscles would have been fuelled I suppose.
> 
> ...


Nice one on the ride and PB


----------



## Typhon (18 Oct 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Changed my mind on the BMC and went for a Specialized Roubaix. Picking it up on Friday. Can't wait



Nice bike! 



Mo1959 said:


> Quite pleased with myself. Not been out quite so much due to horrible weather here. Usually like going first thing in the morning but it cleared up and ended up a lovely afternoon so decided to have a quick hour before tea and ended up with a new pb on one of my regular routes. Finally hit 14mph. Not fast compared to some on here but for a 53 year old female only cycling regularly since end of August I am quite chuffed.
> 
> Part of the reason for a better time was probably due to the difference in going out first thing in the morning without anything to eat and when it is cold both for muscles and breathing in cold air. Compare that with a pleasantly warm afternoon where the muscles are already warm and I had eaten so muscles would have been fuelled I suppose.
> 
> ...


 
14 mph is brilliant Mo, especially as you only started regularly a couple of months ago. Well done!

I also find it's easier in the afternoon as I've had chance to have lunch and get some decent carbs into my system before I go out.


----------



## Nosaj (18 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> i've been cycling properly for 4 months, and did a 42 miles ride today to get to know my new road bike, on the coast (making up around 38 miles of the ride) i was riding between 15.5 and 19.0mph, is this any good? good enough to start races? my most common speed was 16.5mph i'd guess, maybe 16.0


 
It is probably not quick enough to win a Cat 4 race the few that I have done I have been blatting along on the flat at about 27mph (that is a lot easier in a group holding someones wheel than doing it on your own) but as long as you have a bit of common sense and are Ok riding in close proximity to other riders in a group then why not start racing it will up your average speed no end

There are other types of racing apart from bunch stuff Time trials are very common and as long as you can ride 10 miles which you can, give a local club a call, get yourself along and join in. I;m quite slow my best average was 23mph for a ten and that would put me in the middle of my club


----------



## flatflr (18 Oct 2012)

Jealous of you all, away with work and not even had time to get to the bikes in the gym But will get a few days off in lieu to make up for it


----------



## DaveyM (18 Oct 2012)

Having been on deaths door with the highly deadly 'Man Flu' ....but like all men just struggled on without a word 
I felt a load better so went out for 12.8 miles tonight, just a little low on energy but otherwise fine.


----------



## morebiggins_lesswiggins (18 Oct 2012)

Did 10 miles for the first time yesterday (10.7 to be precise ) In the first 6 weeks of trying this cycling lark out I managed 12 miles in total. In the last 10 days I have done over 40 miles. Something seems to have clicked. A few weeks ago I would do 4 miles and be in agony at the end. So much so that it was putting me off. When I finished my ride yesterday I felt ok. Next target, 15 miles!!


----------



## NickJ95GB (18 Oct 2012)

morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> Did 10 miles for the first time yesterday (10.7 to be precise ) In the first 6 weeks of trying this cycling lark out I managed 12 miles in total. In the last 10 days I have done over 40 miles. Something seems to have clicked. A few weeks ago I would do 4 miles and be in agony at the end. So much so that it was putting me off. When I finished my ride yesterday I felt ok. Next target, 15 miles!!


i went straight from 15 to 42, and i felt okay after that from a reasonable pace, try something a step above what you think you feel comfortable doing


----------



## beeblemaster (18 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the threads in this 'beginners' section are from people who can do 50 miles easily or average 20mph over long distances. .....


 
I was thinking the same.... I felt like I wasn't even the standard of a beginner! 

Bought myself an old (maybe 12-16 years old) Diamondback rigid mountain bike off ebay for a bargain price, just over a month ago. Seems to be put together with some nice Shimano components and while well used, it's been very well looked after. 

Living on a hill, it means wherever I go it's going to be hard work getting back, hauling my 18st frame up... but started off doing a few 3 milers, building myself up steadily and last Sunday did a good 17 miler, that I felt really proud about. On Monday in my lunch hour did an 8 mile non-stop and felt good about that too! Feeling good about it all. 

Hoping to get some longer distances and try for a 30 miler, and attend events... 

Loving it!


----------



## Brandane (18 Oct 2012)

beeblemaster said:


> Hoping to get some longer distances and try for a 30 miler, and attend events...
> 
> Loving it!


 
Well done the Beeblemaster, and welcome to the errrrm, wonderful world of CycleChat. I feel like I know you from somewhere .


----------



## Reece (19 Oct 2012)

Nice one.


morebiggins_lesswiggins said:


> Did 10 miles for the first time yesterday (10.7 to be precise ) In the first 6 weeks of trying this cycling lark out I managed 12 miles in total. In the last 10 days I have done over 40 miles. Something seems to have clicked. A few weeks ago I would do 4 miles and be in agony at the end. So much so that it was putting me off. When I finished my ride yesterday I felt ok. Next target, 15 miles!!



I completed my first 50miler last weekend after 6 weeks proper riding. I've realised mileage markers are not that bad as long as you keep energy and hydration up. Just go at a nice pace you can keep up without overdoing it and the miles fly by. Even better if you're in a group.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I completed my first 50miler last weekend after 6 weeks proper riding. I've realised mileage markers are not that bad as long as you keep energy and hydration up. Just go at a nice pace you can keep up without overdoing it and the miles fly by. Even better if you're in a group.


 
That's mighty impressive in such a short time. I think I'll have to leave such distances for next year.


----------



## Nosaj (19 Oct 2012)

When I first started, I was an overweight ex smoker circa 15.5 stone (I am around 11 1/2 now). I picked up my Bike got on the train to Sarfend on Sea to meet the missus and the Kids, rode along the sea front and felt great so rode all the way home (total 11.5miles) I am sure when I got in I did something stupid like ate a whole packet of biscuits as I was so hungry. This gave me the confidence and the following week I went along to a CTC ride they had a special event on which consisted of 10, 30 & 40 mile rides. I plomped for the ten miles but said I would ride the 7.5 miles to and from the venue 25 miles done. I was brimming with confidence so the next week I felt confident enough to go along to their normal ride.

Unfortunately every normal ride they do consists of a long drag up a hill. I was the last one up out of breath and gasping thinking what the hell have I done. Naturally as soon I reached the summit put my foot down and was congratulated by a lady not for making it to the top but for taking her place as the normal last person to the top, the ride leader said right everyone ready and off they all went. Luckily the rest of the ride was fairly flat. I ended up with 28 miles that week and very sore. I went along the next week and did 36 miles again last person to the top of the hill. I have never looked back since I am now the one up at the front and normally one of the first to reach the top of that hill.

When I first got my bike I concentrated on upping the distances to get to 50-60miles and couldn't give a stuff whether it took all day and I stopped 3 or 4 times as long as I came home with that mileage on the computer, that was all that I cared about. In fact it was only after about 2 or 3 months that I found out my CTC group ride at an average of between 12.5 and 14.5 (depending on the group) that showed how much I cared about average speed.

Once you get that base level of fitness it doesn't take you long to get quicker. I got itchy feet with the CTC as I wanted to try one season of racing so I joined a local club and went along on their training rides. I have done my season of racing (a little) and time trialling (a lot) enjoyed it immensly but have gone back to the CTC rides, although these are slower and steadier they are far more fun and there are always a few in the group on the way back who are not adverse to sprinting to a lampost or playing last one up the hill.

In conclusion it doesn't matter what you do, how you do it, what you do it on, who you do it with, how fast or slow you do it as long as you are having fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2012)

Great post Nosaj. Your last sentence just sums things up perfectly.


----------



## Reece (19 Oct 2012)

Nosaj said:


> When I first started, I was an overweight ex smoker circa 15.5 stone (I am around 11 1/2 now). I picked up my Bike got on the train to Sarfend on Sea to meet the missus and the Kids, rode along the sea front and felt great so rode all the way home (total 11.5miles) I am sure when I got in I did something stupid like ate a whole packet of biscuits as I was so hungry. This gave me the confidence and the following week I went along to a CTC ride they had a special event on which consisted of 10, 30 & 40 mile rides. I plomped for the ten miles but said I would ride the 7.5 miles to and from the venue 25 miles done. I was brimming with confidence so the next week I felt confident enough to go along to their normal ride.
> 
> Unfortunately every normal ride they do consists of a long drag up a hill. I was the last one up out of breath and gasping thinking what the hell have I done. Naturally as soon I reached the summit put my foot down and was congratulated by a lady not for making it to the top but for taking her place as the normal last person to the top, the ride leader said right everyone ready and off they all went. Luckily the rest of the ride was fairly flat. I ended up with 28 miles that week and very sore. I went along the next week and did 36 miles again last person to the top of the hill. I have never looked back since I am now the one up at the front and normally one of the first to reach the top of that hill.
> 
> ...


Great post and should definantly be motivational for others.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Oct 2012)

Just want to say well done to everyone, I will tomorrow if I get out pass 2000 miles since I started on the 23rd of June, and whilst my avg speed as been down this month from 14 mph to 13.6 I have ridden on avg 1 mile further and climbed an extra 14ft per mile (up from 31 ft per mile to 45 ft) for each days riding, I know not great improvements but it does explain the slower speed., of all the rides I have done using this formula (avg sp)*(ft climbed per mile)*distance then divide the answer by a 1000 for a meaningful number, todays ride was the most difficult to date, though to be far it didn't feel like it (must be the conditions). A total of 45 miles 2211ft elevation gained at an avg of 13.1mph.
Friday 19th


----------



## marshmella (19 Oct 2012)

beeblemaster said:


> I was thinking the same.... I felt like I wasn't even the standard of a beginner!
> 
> Bought myself an old (maybe 12-16 years old) Diamondback rigid mountain bike off ebay for a bargain price, just over a month ago. Seems to be put together with some nice Shimano components and while well used, it's been very well looked after.
> 
> ...


Hi beeblemaster, just noticed another walsall member on here, Never saw a post in the welcome mat, but nevertheless good to have you along.


----------



## Devonshiredave (20 Oct 2012)

I got on my old (1995) Specialized M3000 MTB again in July after a 17 year absence from cycling. It had been stored in the garage all that time having covered less than 100 miles from new. I was going to flog it to raise a bit of cash for a new camera body. The tires were shot so I replaced them along with new tubes only to find the crankset was on a recall from Shimano. They honoured the warranty (15 years old!) and I got her serviced. 
Having spent anything I might have raised from the sale, I decided to jump on and go for a ride, after all, it was like new again! 
My first ride out saw me adjust the saddle 5 times, raising it each time. For the first time since I'd bought it in 1995, it felt "right". I'd always felt cramped on it. I probably covered 4 miles on undulating rural roads before arriving home with jelly legs!
The second ride was 8.5 miles, gradually extending the route each time I went out. The next was 12, then 13.2, then 14.6 miles. My confidence was growing and I began to contemplate commuting to work.
One Sunday morning I gave it a go. I got about 5 miles in (of the 12 miles one way) battling a head wind, and felt pretty tired. This was not the right bike to be commuting on. I felt now was time for a change.
My boss agreed to sign up to the cycle 2 work scheme and I am taking delivery of a Moda Bolero on Monday so I can start commuting and also enjoying some extended rides at weekends. 
I like so many others have been well and truly bitten by the cycling bug, (although I used to cycle everywhere as a teenager on my Raleigh Royal 10 tourer). My wife saw the enthusiasm with which I looked forward to my rides and suggested she could get a bike and join me. She now has a new hybrid and we have a new interest that we can share.
I've lost over 5 kg since taking to the bike again. I rarely drop onto the second chain ring now and the hills aren't so daunting so I really feel like I've made progress. 
My only regret? Not making use of the bike for the last 17 years!


----------



## Black Lightning (20 Oct 2012)

Hi All another newbie joining here, ive been cycling for around a month now can only go out at weekends due to work restrictions however this morning did 11.15 miles in 59 mins. i was quite pleased with this but not sure if his is any good.
oh just a bit of back ground im nearing the 50 mark pretty fast and just given up smoking. im no couch potatoe and dont need to lose weight just doing this as i want to do something with my life.


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

Well done everyone.  I have been feeling pretty under the weather the past few days. In fact I have spent 20 of the last 24 hours asleep. I'm feeling a bit better now though so I'm hoping to go out for a short ride later on, if not then tomorrow instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Well done everyone.  I have been feeling pretty under the weather the past few days. In fact I have spent 20 of the last 24 hours asleep. I'm feeling a bit better now though so I'm hoping to go out for a short ride later on, if not then tomorrow instead.


 
Awww......hope you feel better today. Having a day off myself as had a couple of teeth extracted yesterday and my mouth is a bit sore. Just a gentle dog walk instead. At least the sun is out now.


----------



## Reece (20 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Well done everyone.  I have been feeling pretty under the weather the past few days. In fact I have spent 20 of the last 24 hours asleep. I'm feeling a bit better now though so I'm hoping to go out for a short ride later on, if not then tomorrow instead.


 Get well soon. 

No point going out if you're not 100%. I've found if I push myself doing physical activities when not too well I de-motivate myself.


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww......hope you feel better today. Having a day off myself as had a couple of teeth extracted yesterday and my mouth is a bit sore. Just a gentle dog walk instead. At least the sun is out now.


Thanks Mo.  Feeling a little better today, all that sleep was much needed! Hope your mouth feels better soon. It's a nice day here too, very very still. Why couldn't it be like this in the week when I was battling against those headwinds?! 



Reece said:


> Get well soon.
> 
> No point going out if you're not 100%. I've found if I push myself doing physical activities when not too well I de-motivate myself.


 
Cheers mate.  I think that was my problem on Tuesday. I've never felt so knackered after a ride. I blamed the headwinds but now I know it was because I was coming down with something too. I may do a quick 5 or 10 miles before it gets dark just to get out of the house. Nothing too strenuous but I could do with some fresh air and it'd be a shame to miss this whole weekend when the weather is so nice. If I still feel OK after that I can do a longer ride tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## RWright (20 Oct 2012)

Black Lightning said:


> Hi All another newbie joining here, ive been cycling for around a month now can only go out at weekends due to work restrictions however this morning did 11.15 miles in 59 mins. i was quite pleased with this but not sure if his is any good.
> oh just a bit of back ground im nearing the 50 mark pretty fast and just given up smoking. im no couch potatoe and dont need to lose weight just doing this as i want to do something with my life.


 
All miles that you do and enjoy getting out doing them are good. Good luck with the smoking, the bike will help take your mind off of it. Just be careful of picking up a new habit like buying lights for the bike and getting more saddle time in.


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

Managed a 16 mile ride: http://app.strava.com/rides/25562554

Feel quite tired now but that's probably a good thing as I would never have got to sleep tonight after the amount of sleep I've had in the past two days!


----------



## philinmerthyr (20 Oct 2012)

I picked up my new road bike yesterday and have done 2 rides of around 15 miles each. The difference in riding my a roubaix compared to my Orange Crush MTB is huge. The gears mean climbing is harder but overall the ride is about 2 MPH faster.

For those wondering how fast is good for a new rider, I did a ride around Merthyr Tydfil today that started off downhill but ended with an 8 mile gradual uphill and averaged 13.1 mph. The challenge for me is that I weigh over 21 st. I have lost over a stone in the last month and I'm sure I'll go faster as I het lighter. 

I'm feeling really pleased with myself. Enjoying the riding and feeling much fitter. 

For me 13 mph is fast and I'll gauge progress as I improve so no need to feel inferior if you aren't riding at 20 mph for 50 miles.


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

Well done - 13mph is indeed very good. Glad you are enjoying the new bike!


----------



## DaveyM (20 Oct 2012)

Well I have recovered from one of the worlds most dangerous illnesses....MAN FLU!

Went out and did 25 miles ( even though strava didn't record it all  )
nice ride and the weather stayed good.

There are some good results on here, lets keep it up


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

Well done Dave! It's annoying when Strava does that. For some reason it didn't record the start of my journey either.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Managed a 16 mile ride: http://app.strava.com/rides/25562554





Typhon said:


> Feel quite tired now but that's probably a good thing as I would never have got to sleep tonight after the amount of sleep I've had in the past two days!



Glad to know your feeling better.



philinmerthyr said:


> For me 13 mph is fast and I'll gauge progress as I improve so no need to feel inferior if you aren't riding at 20 mph for 50 miles.



I just done 52.8 miles at an avg of 13.3 and climbed 2543 ft, this is after 3 1/2 months, my first ride was

Date Miles  Tm Avg Sp Max Sp Elev Gain Ft Elev Lost Ft Low Ht Ft High Ht Ft Alt Range
23/06/2012 8.53  00:54:54 9.3 21.8 400 400 85 240 155

19/10/2012 45.10 03:26:51 13.1 26.9 2211 2211 37 265 228
20/10/2012 52.80 03:57:57 13.3 28.7 2543 2543 20 378 358

So whilst I am not fast, I have had quicker rides, I am climbing more hills but I have to go further afield to find them.

Not loaded it to strava yet but here it is on ridewithgps.
You can create segments on there to, it gives quite detailed info on your ride.


----------



## DaveyM (20 Oct 2012)

Nice progress Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Nice progress Nigel


 
Thanks Davey, but my avg sp is down from 14.78 that i recorded one wk to 13.44 this wk, having said that I climbed 4437 ft that wk an avg of 887 per ride, this wk I climbed 6965ft with an avg of 1741ft per ride nearly twice as much on avg, but the wk i did my fastest avg sp I was only out for 2 rides of about 30 miles, this week I have done 4 covered 149.61 miles.
P.s. I have covered over the 2000 miles now.
p.p.s plus 4 p.b's on strava I wasnt expecting that today.


----------



## DaveyM (20 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> P.s. I have covered over the 2000 miles now.


 
Well done for the 2000 mile marker


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

52 miles and 2500 ft is fantastic Nigel, well done!


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

And also well done on the 2000 miles! Over what time period is that?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> And also well done on the 2000 miles! Over what time period is that?


Thanks, its over 300ft more than yesterday and nearly 8 miles more. 2.1 miles short of a 100 could have kicked myself.
Time period since June the 23rd.
This was the ride I did then
23/06/2012 8.53 miles 54'54" mins, 9.3 avg sp, 400ft gained, 400ft lost.
I just dont seem to get any faster any more if anything i am getting slower.



DaveyM said:


> Well done for the 2000 mile marker


Thanks.


----------



## Typhon (20 Oct 2012)

Wow, 2000 miles in four months is fantastic! 

Don't worry too much about your speed, it's probably just the increased climbing taking it's toll.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Wow, 2000 miles in four months is fantastic!
> 
> Don't worry too much about your speed, it's probably just the increased climbing taking it's toll.


 
Thanks again, but to be far I do have quite a bit of free time.
Yea I know, plus I carry quite a bit really, as I dont have any means of backup, i.e. a lift, so I have to be able to get my bike back on the road, at the least to the point it will get me most of the way home.
This was looking down into Conisbrough.
pic


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

A nice early ride with my club this morning.Was very misty out and all the condensation on my lycra decided to frost over lol. Weird bit being, I wasn't actually cold. Wanted to do the social ride too to get myself 50miles again, but I'm off bike shopping now lol!

http://app.strava.com/rides/25640744

Going to try the club Saturday ride of 45miles at a faster pace next week, hopefully anyway. Around 14-17mph avg, but joining a few of the Sunday riders on it so we can stay grouped together if we don't keep up.


----------



## Typhon (21 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks again, but to be far I do have quite a bit of free time.
> Yea I know, plus I carry quite a bit really, as I dont have any means of backup, i.e. a lift, so I have to be able to get my bike back on the road, at the least to the point it will get me most of the way home.
> This was looking down into Conisbrough.
> pic


 

Yep those panniers will certainly add quite a bit of weight! I just carry a spare inner tube, tyre levels and a puncture repair kit stuffed in my jersey, plus a pump on the frame. But then again I know I can call someone and get a lift home if needs be.




Reece said:


> A nice early ride with my club this morning.Was very misty out and all the condensation on my lycra decided to frost over lol. Weird bit being, I wasn't actually cold. Wanted to do the social ride too to get myself 50miles again, but I'm off bike shopping now lol!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/25640744
> 
> Going to try the club Saturday ride of 45miles at a faster pace next week, hopefully anyway. Around 14-17mph avg, but joining a few of the Sunday riders on it so we can stay grouped together if we don't keep up.


 
Nice one mate, that's a great pace! You should be OK with the faster pace next week, if that many of the Sunday riders are joining they'll probably slow the pace down to 15mph or so which is what you've done today anyway.

Once again I slept 8 hours and then got up for about 20 mins, ate something and slept for another 6 hours. Most unlike me. Normally I only sleep 6 hours a night. I'm not sure if I'm still fighting off a bug or whether it's just weeks of overdoing it catching up with me. Not sure whether I'm going to try and go on the bike again later.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Yep those panniers will certainly add quite a bit of weight! I just carry a spare inner tube, tyre levels and a puncture repair kit stuffed in my jersey, plus a pump on the frame. But then again I know I can call someone and get a lift home if needs be.


All good practise for when I can start carrying my camera kit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> A nice early ride with my club this morning.Was very misty out and all the condensation on my lycra decided to frost over lol. Weird bit being, I wasn't actually cold. Wanted to do the social ride too to get myself 50miles again, but I'm off bike shopping now lol!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/25640744
> 
> Going to try the club Saturday ride of 45miles at a faster pace next week, hopefully anyway. Around 14-17mph avg, but joining a few of the Sunday riders on it so we can stay grouped together if we don't keep up.


Nice one Reece, though that Somerfield Way Climb needs flagging I think, 15ft in 1/4 of mile, I dont think thats a cat 4. I did 140ft in 1/2 yesterday and that isn't a cat 4. There was a section near me that was very similar, Ferrybridge bypass that i had to flag, it shows as a cat4 but the elevation graph shows a decline, shame really as the VAM is 4262.


----------



## Eribiste (21 Oct 2012)

Can I claim my first metric century? I know it's in miles rather than klicks, but here it is.


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one Reece, though that Somerfield Way Climb needs flagging I think, 15ft in 1/4 of mile, I dont think thats a cat 4. I did 140ft in 1/2 yesterday and that isn't a cat 4. There was a section near me that was very similar, Ferrybridge bypass that i had to flag, it shows as a cat4 but the elevation graph shows a decline, shame really as the VAM is 4262.


Yes it does need flagging. Will look into next time I'm on the PC.


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Can I claim my first metric century? I know it's in miles rather than klicks, but here it is.
> View attachment 14104


Nice one in the metric century. That's my next goal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Can I claim my first metric century? I know it's in miles rather than klicks, but here it is.


Works for me.


Reece said:


> Nice one in the metric century. That's my next goal.


Likewise though I thought about leaving it till spring, as I am not very good at getting motivated in the morning.


----------



## DaveyM (21 Oct 2012)

Well done to everyone there are some amazing results.

100 km  well done mate


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Likewise though I thought about leaving it till spring, as I am not very good at getting motivated in the morning.


I'm going to go for if next week, weather depending. Going for both rides on the Sunday (53miles) so then just Dd the extra miles after on my own going the long way home. 

This all depends on if I do the Saturday ride, but maybe fetching my new bike then instead, fingers crossed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> I'm going to go for if next week, weather depending. Going for both rides on the Sunday (53miles) so then just Dd the extra miles after on my own going the long way home.
> 
> This all depends on if I do the Saturday ride, but maybe fetching my new bike then instead, fingers crossed.


Well being the loner I am, I will be doing it on my own.


----------



## Typhon (21 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Can I claim my first metric century? I know it's in miles rather than klicks, but here it is.


 
Absolutely! Well done


----------



## Typhon (21 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> I'm going to go for if next week, weather depending. Going for both rides on the Sunday (53miles) so then just Dd the extra miles after on my own going the long way home.
> 
> This all depends on if I do the Saturday ride, but maybe fetching my new bike then instead, fingers crossed.


 
What bike are you getting mate?


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> What bike are you getting mate?


Going for either a giant defy 1 or 2. Went to the giant store at rutland water today but can't decide if the extra £200 for the deft 1 is justified on the 105 gearset and the carbon seat post. Oh n i love the green of the defy 1. The 2 meets my wants with 20spd tiagra but the silver and blue colour scheme doesn't do much for me. 

Need to decide by Wednesday so can ring them to make sur study have my chosen bike built for me to collect say morning.


----------



## Typhon (21 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Going for either a giant defy 1 or 2. Went to the giant store at rutland water today but can't decide if the extra £200 for the deft 1 is justified on the 105 gearset and the carbon seat post. Oh n i love the green of the defy 1. The 2 meets my wants with 20spd tiagra but the silver and blue colour scheme doesn't do much for me.
> 
> Need to decide by Wednesday so can ring them to make sur study have my chosen bike built for me to collect say morning.


 
Nice! Well I'm sure you'll be happy with whichever you go with. This cycling lark isn't cheap is it?! As much as I love my Triban I can't help but look at better bikes. 

What are you upgrading from? If it's a big upgrade you'll have no trouble keeping up at all on your club run next weekend!


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

Currently riding a raleigh airlite 100. Real basic kit with budget components. I bought it off eBay for £90 in the summer. It's a touch on the small side for me as I didn't have a clue what I was looking at when I bought it as I've always hardtail mtb's. 

Is a big upgrade and have had to stop myself going over budget buying a carbon framed bike lol. Keep telling myself I don't need carbon!! Well not yet anyway haha.


----------



## Typhon (21 Oct 2012)

Haha I know what you mean. I'm so tempted to buy a Pinarello or a Bianchi. I think the main thing that stops me is how embarrassing it would be to get scalped by someone on a MTB or having to stop halfway up a big hill on it.


----------



## Reece (21 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Haha I know what you mean. I'm so tempted to buy a Pinarello or a Bianchi. I think the main thing that stops me is how embarrassing it would be to get scalped by someone on a MTB or having to stop halfway up a big hill on it.


Lol yeah! I keep telling myself a good Alu frame with carbon forks will do for the riding I want to do. 

I was really tempted by a Ribble Gran Fondo but I don't like the idea buying online without trying for fit and is too far for me to travel to Preston to have a fit at their store.


----------



## Typhon (21 Oct 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean about the sizing. I think for my next bike I'll have a professional fitting so that I get a bike that fits me perfectly. My Triban sort of fits me OK but I think it could be a lot better. I wouldn't want to spend a fortune on a carbon bike and it not fit me properly.


----------



## philinmerthyr (21 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Haha I know what you mean. I'm so tempted to buy a Pinarello or a Bianchi. I think the main thing that stops me is how embarrassing it would be to get scalped by someone on a MTB or having to stop halfway up a big hill on it.



I thought that but when I went shopping I chose a Specialized Roubaix. I've only ridden it twice but it is superb and gives me something to build on when I have worn out the lower end groupset.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2012)

Well I dont think I will be changing my Viking any time soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Can I claim my first metric century? I know it's in miles rather than klicks, but here it is.
> View attachment 14104


You will need to be changing your target on mycyclinglog.


----------



## Eribiste (22 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will need to be changing your target on mycyclinglog.


That's true, that 500 mile target doesn't seem quite so distant now! Must double it soon. I'm in the process of changing bikes at the moment. It's going to be a real wrench, seeing the mighty Pashley pass to someone else, but I'm hankering after one of these hot-shot road bikes now, and I can only accommodate one bike at a time. 
Once the new(ish) machine arrives, I very much doubt I will be able to keep from riding it whenever possible, so the miles will be on the up.
I blame all the bike porn on this forum!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> I blame all the bike porn on this forum!


 
lol, I dont take any notice really, a bit like cameras my 40D is about a year older than the bike, what is important is the glass on the front, that I do try to get the best, but I have limited funds and it takes a long time saving, he bike has taken a lot this year with a new chain set, rear cassette, gps ect.....


----------



## Crosstrailer (23 Oct 2012)

After being laid low for 7 days due to illness managed a 6 miler this morning. Not a great comeback but at least it is a comeback.........


----------



## Typhon (23 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> After being laid low for 7 days due to illness managed a 6 miler this morning. Not a great comeback but at least it is a comeback.........


 
Sorry to hear that, so many people have been ill recently! I hope you're feeling better now. Any time you can get on the bike is good when you've been sick, I'm sure you'll be back up to your old level in no time at all.


----------



## Typhon (23 Oct 2012)

I normally do small training routes or cycle on roads that I know but today I decided to be bold and go in a big loop in order to break the 40 mile barrier. I knew that if I just did the same 10-17 mile loops I'd just give up and go home before I reached it so I decided to go further afield.

It was all going quite well and thanks to looking at google maps/streetview beforehand I managed to navigate my way until I was about 2/3 of the way in, then took a wrong turning at a confusing junction! To cut a long story short I ended up having to go through Evesham rather than more country lanes. I hadn't really ridden in a town before so it was a little bit unnerving but I was fine for the first 2.5 miles. I rode quickly in primary and managed to keep right up behind the car in front of me. I was being a good cyclist and waiting for all the red lights including when I got to a 4-way junction and I had to turn right. Then whilst waiting for the traffic coming the other way, I started to turn right as it clears and some idiot behinds me undertakes me as I am turning and practically knocks me off.  No wonder so many cyclists jump red lights. The next mile and a half or so was uphill so I had to take secondary and got subsequently squeezed - not fun 

Did a little mini loop on the way home to get exactly 40.0 miles on my trip but annoying strava seems to have lost signal half way around briefly and only recorded 39.2 miles. What's weird though is that it only recorded an average of 14.3 mph whereas I was busting my guts on the way home in order to hit my usual 15.0 mph, which I did. Normally the discrepancy between my trip and strava is only about 0.2 - 0.3 mph. I'm not sure if that was the GPS problem or the town riding.

http://app.strava.com/rides/25857184

All in all I'm glad it's over to be honest. I still don't feel right after my illness and I felt pretty much shattered all the way around. Still though, I am happy to have reached another milestone and been a bit braver with my route!


----------



## Reece (23 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I normally do small training routes or cycle on roads that I know but today I decided to be bold and go in a big loop in order to break the 40 mile barrier. I knew that if I just did the same 10-17 mile loops I'd just give up and go home before I reached it so I decided to go further afield.
> 
> It was all going quite well and thanks to looking at google maps/streetview beforehand I managed to navigate my way until I was about 2/3 of the way in, then took a wrong turning at a confusing junction! To cut a long story short I ended up having to go through Evesham rather than more country lanes. I hadn't really ridden in a town before so it was a little bit unnerving but I was fine for the first 2.5 miles. I rode quickly in primary and managed to keep right up behind the car in front of me. I was being a good cyclist and waiting for all the red lights including when I got to a 4-way junction and I had to turn right. Then whilst waiting for the traffic coming the other way, I started to turn right as it clears and some idiot behinds me undertakes me as I am turning and practically knocks me off.  No wonder so many cyclists jump red lights. The next mile and a half or so was uphill so I had to take secondary and got subsequently squeezed - not fun
> 
> ...


Nice one on the milestone of 40miles. 

I'm not a fan of riding around towns on the road. Seems to be the hotspot for maniac drivers who think they own the road. 

50miles next on the list then?


----------



## Typhon (23 Oct 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one on the milestone of 40miles.
> 
> I'm not a fan of riding around towns on the road. Seems to be the hotspot for maniac drivers who think they own the road.
> 
> 50miles next on the list then?


 
Cheers mate. 

Yep the half-century is next on the list. I may just extend the route I did today in order to reach it. Might be a week or two before I attempt it though!

Yeah I really don't like driving in town. To be fair though most of them were OK and the ones who got stuck behind me going up that hill were patient. It was just that one idiot that almost ran me over when undertaking me that was the problem!


----------



## Eribiste (23 Oct 2012)

Well done Typhon,
That sounds like really good progress to me. I have a couple of circular training rides that I use, both of which run through Evesham. the 9 mile job takes me home via Fladbury, while the 16 mile one takes in Wyre Piddle and Pershore. I know what you mean about repeating a circular route, it's too, err, repetitive. I'm much better on an 'adventure' ride if I want to clock up a distance.


----------



## Typhon (23 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> Well done Typhon,
> That sounds like really good progress to me. I have a couple of circular training rides that I use, both of which run through Evesham. the 9 mile job takes me home via Fladbury, while the 16 mile one takes in Wyre Piddle and Pershore. I know what you mean about repeating a circular route, it's too, err, repetitive. I'm much better on an 'adventure' ride if I want to clock up a distance.


 
Cheers.  Yep I get really sick of my training routes after a while. Even though my 17 mile one around Bredon Hill is pretty much perfect (almost no junctions/stopping, wide roads, very little traffic). With the circular routes it's just too easy to give up and go home after fewer laps than you had planned too.

I was intending to come home through Fladbury and Cropthorne rather than Evesham but took that wrong turn! They're quite nice villages but I wouldn't want to cycle through them when the schools are chucking out.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Oct 2012)

Squeezed in 21 miles this afternoon (as I finished work a bit early) for my first autumnal ride of the year....managed an average speed of 13.43mph, taking me 1hr 33. Considering that I had not ridden for two weeks due to work commitments I didn't think it was too bad. It was not a giant total ascent by any means but quite pleased with my effort today!


----------



## Typhon (23 Oct 2012)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Oct 2012)

Thanks! A month ago I would've smashed it in maybe 1hr 20, but you know what it's like - you stop riding for a while and it shows! 

As a footnote I would like to say that it was great just to get out again, and even more so that it's an autumn ride! There's something quite relaxing about riding at this time of year! :-D


----------



## NickJ95GB (23 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about the sizing. I think for my next bike I'll have a professional fitting so that I get a bike that fits me perfectly. My Triban sort of fits me OK but I think it could be a lot better. I wouldn't want to spend a fortune on a carbon bike and it not fit me properly.


you can change a lot on the bike, such as handlebar rotation, seat height/forward lurch.
i have long arms/legs and am 5 foot 10, but am using a 23" triban 3 haha


----------



## NickJ95GB (23 Oct 2012)

old bike average speed - 11/12mph (17.5kg mtb)
new triban 3 first run, averaged 16 (41 miles)
second run first leg - averaged 18 (8 miles)
second run, return leg - averaged 20 (8 miles again)
will be doing a 60 miler this weekend, and another 40 miler on monday


----------



## Eribiste (23 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> old bike average speed - 11/12mph (17.5kg mtb)
> new triban 3 first run, averaged 16 (41 miles)
> second run first leg - averaged 18 (8 miles)
> second run, return leg - averaged 20 (8 miles again)
> will be doing a 60 miler this weekend, and another 40 miler on monday


I've got a hankering to go for a Specialized Secteur for a bit of a change from my Pashley Roadster, which is currently awaiting bids on ebay. It's very interesting reading the comparison of your av. speed stats. i'm doing around 14.5 mph average overall on the Roadster, which I believe weighs in at about 20 kg, so if and when I find the right Secteur, you've given me something to live up to!


----------



## NickJ95GB (23 Oct 2012)

Eribiste said:


> I've got a hankering to go for a Specialized Secteur for a bit of a change from my Pashley Roadster, which is currently awaiting bids on ebay. It's very interesting reading the comparison of your av. speed stats. i'm doing around 14.5 mph average overall on the Roadster, which I believe weighs in at about 20 kg, so if and when I find the right Secteur, you've given me something to live up to!


after only 2 months of properly cycling, too. feels good  i find that when i'm feeling tired I drop by .5mph and wait till i recover, then get back up. really works, and 14.5 on a 20 kg bike is incredible! good going man.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> After being laid low for 7 days due to illness managed a 6 miler this morning. Not a great comeback but at least it is a comeback.........


Glad to hear your getting better.



Chris Doyle said:


> Squeezed in 21 miles this afternoon (as I finished work a bit early) for my first autumnal ride of the year....managed an average speed of 13.43mph, taking me 1hr 33. Considering that I had not ridden for two weeks due to work commitments I didn't think it was too bad. It was not a giant total ascent by any means but quite pleased with my effort today!


 
13.5mph is still my avg after 4 months, but then these days I dont like doing less than 30 miles and I am climbing almost twice the elevation I was two months ago, and whilst I am not flying up the steeper ones, I am not as slow as I was on the hills. 23/10/12 ride home from Wakefield. On a side note its been autumn for over a month.

I think I should have known better than to go down Hell Lane, got a puncture, well not really the tyre was down to the canvas I have been meaning to change it for a few weeks, but money has always been needed for other stuff.
I was going to post a picture, but I know what flack I will get, anyway a got a new tyre and tube in Wakefield, the kind people at cycle technology even fitted it for me, though there was no need. While I was there I felt some of the lightweight bikes, now I know my bike is heavy, but not as bad as I thought, I must strip it down sometime and go for a ride on it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad to hear your getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to be able to maintain that sort of level youve achieved on a more hilly route but where I live the roads are, in general,undulating at best with very few challenging climbs...perhaps I should dedicate a session solely to just climbing what hills there are local to me as practice....I struggle to find the time to travel to somewhere more hilly. You're right, it has been autumn just over a month now but this was my first ride in autumnal weather (the 8th doesn't count as it was warm and sunny!) 
Punctures I've been lucky with this far, I tend to check the tyres as I clean them but it's purely in the lap of the gods.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> I'd like to be able to maintain that sort of level youve achieved on a more hilly route but where I live the roads are, in general,undulating at best with very few challenging climbs...perhaps I should dedicate a session solely to just climbing what hills there are local to me as practice....I struggle to find the time to travel to somewhere more hilly.


You will get there, its just a matter of putting in the miles each time taking in as much hills as you can cope with, I used to hate even the small ones around here, but now they dont really bother me, mind I can change the gear ratios on the back if I want, I used to have a 34 tooth low gear and 26 up front, I tend to use a 28 rear and a 38 front unless its steep and longer than ( I was going to say sprint, but thats not quite right) I can climb at a good pace (this is increasing), I will then drop to the 26 front and if I have too drop to 28 on the rear.
I still have the option of putting a 32 on the back, but it disturbs the ratios jumping from 24 to 32 on the 7 speed, when I get an 8 sp shifter I will change it all again.
It depends how far from Swadlincote you are Chris, looking at a topographical map of the area it looks similar to where I live, I also seem to remember a few steepish hills there. Have a look here and have a look under the esri topo mapping, you may need to set it up a little its ride with gps but it is a good route planner, if you have a gps thing its gives you concise info about your ride too. Sat ride my ride on Saturday, not sure if you will need an account to see it, but its free. The only draw back is it doesn't export to the 500 very well the virtual partners times are wrong, I can correct the tcx though, though I does great turn by turn with the option of including summits valleys and other way points like waterstops or poi's, though in fairness I wouldnt totally relay on it on the 500, but that might just be my lack of experience with the unit.


Chris Doyle said:


> Punctures I've been lucky with this far, I tend to check the tyres as I clean them but it's purely in the lap of the gods.....


Likewise and I have been over some rough ground too, though this was a matter of not checking before I left a little bit of running late, I have known for some time that it needed replacing just the funds haven't been there (though having to change the Bryton Rider 35 for a Garmin Edge 500 had something to do with that), I think it was the two rides last Fri/Sat the took the final rubber off the tyre to show the canvas.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Oct 2012)

[quote="Nigelnaturist, post: 2116728, 
It depends how far from Swadlincote you are Chris, looking at a topographical map of the area it looks similar to where I live, I also seem to remember a few steepish hills there.[/quote]

I live pretty much in Swadlincote itself, there are a few steepish hills around but mainly in Burton or, going the other way, between Ashby and Coalville. Cheers for the info I may look into that!


----------



## JohnMc (25 Oct 2012)

Average about 35 miles each run but have done a few over 50. All done on a hybrid within the last year. Best run was 34 miles average speed 18mph, but that was a calm day on a flat route.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Oct 2012)

http://maps.google.com/?q=http://sh.../a8c6/c918/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20121025-1650.kml.

Bit better today :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> http://maps.google.com/?q=http://sh.../a8c6/c918/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20121025-1650.kml.
> 
> Bit better today :-)


Well its quicker than I do.
This was my ride late Wed afternoon


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Oct 2012)

JohnMc said:


> Average about 35 miles each run but have done a few over 50. All done on a hybrid within the last year. Best run was 34 miles average speed 18mph, but that was a calm day on a flat route.


Now that's impressive!


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well its quicker than I do.
> This was my ride late Wed afternoon



Oh I dunno, if I did a 36 miler I couldn't maintain 14+......not at my current level! That's pretty good going!

Today I adopted a slightly more hilly (not so much steep as long) with emphasis on lower gears and higher cadence maintaining 70+ rpm on each climb- it paid off!


----------



## JohnMc (25 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Now that's impressive!


it was hard work, but was chuffed to get the 18mph average, previous best was 17.3mph

Now I just need to get to work on some hills and I'll be ready for my first sportive once the weather clears after winter.
I have my hybrid set up on a turbo trainer now and a few sufferfest vid's have been purchased to help me continue to gain fitness. Have lost 2 1/2 stone since April and am looking at approx 1/2 stone more to reach the target weight which I intend to maintain.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Oct 2012)

JohnMc said:


> it was hard work, but was chuffed to get the 18mph average, previous best was 17.3mph
> 
> Now I just need to get to work on some hills and I'll be ready for my first sportive once the weather clears after winter.
> I have my hybrid set up on a turbo trainer now and a few sufferfest vid's have been purchased to help me continue to gain fitness. Have lost 2 1/2 stone since April and am looking at approx 1/2 stone more to reach the target weight which I intend to maintain.



That's fantastic! I'd kill to be able to average 17+ on my hybrid! I'm hoping to be outdoors as much as I can over winter to prepare myself for some audaxes next year. Then, as my fitness improves (and bf% drops) I may look to participate in a sportive. 

Congratulations on your weight loss as well, I managed to lose a stone earlier in the year through a combination of kettlebells and walking over winter (I didn't need to lose a massive amount anyway) Sadly the excesses of my Vegas trip last month and stupidly long working hours meant I regained half of it, back to the grind......


----------



## JohnMc (25 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> That's fantastic! I'd kill to be able to average 17+ on my hybrid! I'm hoping to be outdoors as much as I can over winter to prepare myself for some audaxes next year. Then, as my fitness improves (and bf% drops) I may look to participate in a sportive.
> 
> Congratulations on your weight loss as well, I managed to lose a stone earlier in the year through a combination of kettlebells and walking over winter (I didn't need to lose a massive amount anyway) Sadly the excesses of my Vegas trip last month and stupidly long working hours meant I regained half of it, back to the grind......


 
The hybrid is a Cannondale Bad Boy which is quite an aggressive ride for a hybrid and I have it set up so my arse is pointing to the sky and my head is looking back through my legs .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

JohnMc said:


> it was hard work, but was chuffed to get the 18mph average, previous best was 17.3mph
> 
> Now I just need to get to work on some hills and I'll be ready for my first sportive once the weather clears after winter.
> I have my hybrid set up on a turbo trainer now and a few sufferfest vid's have been purchased to help me continue to gain fitness. Have lost 2 1/2 stone since April and am looking at approx 1/2 stone more to reach the target weight which I intend to maintain.


Well done best I ever managed was 16.1 over 31 miles but there was only 25f per mile climbing, my last few rides have been nearer to 13.5 but twice the climb rate.


Chris Doyle said:


> Oh I dunno, if I did a 36 miler I couldn't maintain 14+......not at my current level! That's pretty good going!
> 
> Today I adopted a slightly more hilly (not so much steep as long) with emphasis on lower gears and higher cadence maintaining 70+ rpm on each climb- it paid off!


Thanks.
My avg cadence over my last 7 rides has been 77 I had been averaging low 80's but the hills are steeper, but I think my avg speed is going back up a little, the last 14 miles I did on Wed I did at just over 15mph. with 633ft of climb.
I hope to do 40 miles Fri (well 35 as I have to ride 5 mile to the hospital, for an appointment) but for the whole distance hills included using this as a formula (distance x ft climbed per mile x avg sp)/1000 assuming my avg sp to be 13.4 like Wed it will be one of my most difficult rides this year.


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2012)

Some nice progress for all of you. I decided I am not going to press for better times for a while but I am going to up my normal daily route from 10 miles to 16 miles with a little more elevation change. I will still time myself and log it but i am just going to relax a little more, listen to a little music and not watch the clock as much for a bit. I think this will still help my speed in the long run.


----------



## Reece (26 Oct 2012)

JohnMc said:


> it was hard work, but was chuffed to get the 18mph average, previous best was 17.3mph
> 
> Now I just need to get to work on some hills and I'll be ready for my first sportive once the weather clears after winter.
> I have my hybrid set up on a turbo trainer now and a few sufferfest vid's have been purchased to help me continue to gain fitness. Have lost 2 1/2 stone since April and am looking at approx 1/2 stone more to reach the target weight which I intend to maintain.


Great job on the avg speed and also nice one on the weight loss.


----------



## MattHB (26 Oct 2012)

You guys that are trying to bring up your speed and cadences, are you running clipless? If not it'll make a huge difference to your efficiency and rhythm (once good technique is learned)


----------



## Gaz Vickers (26 Oct 2012)

After making huge progress last Sunday - I feel i have wasted it by not having anytime to go out since! 
Quite annoying really. I'm not even going to get much time this weekend!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> You guys that are trying to bring up your speed and cadences, are you running clipless? If not it'll make a huge difference to your efficiency and rhythm (once good technique is learned)


I have clips.


Gaz Vickers said:


> After making huge progress last Sunday - I feel i have wasted it by not having anytime to go out since!
> Quite annoying really. I'm not even going to get much time this weekend!


No you wont have I took nearly two weeks off end sept and I found hills were a litter better, still only 13-14 mph avg.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> Some nice progress for all of you. I decided I am not going to press for better times for a while but I am going to up my normal daily route from 10 miles to 16 miles with a little more elevation change. I will still time myself and log it but i am just going to relax a little more, listen to a little music and not watch the clock as much for a bit. I think this will still help my speed in the long run.


I have come to the same conclusion, but its interesting to note times on strava edge up a little, I know my avg sp is down and I know why, because I am climbing more,
This is my spread sheet from this month.






The VAM and Watts are estimates from ridewithgps.


----------



## Sillysimon10 (26 Oct 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> After making huge progress last Sunday - I feel i have wasted it by not having anytime to go out since!
> Quite annoying really. I'm not even going to get much time this weekend!


 
Yeah I agree with Nigel. Im in the same boat, find the time to do a really good ride, and then everything seems to get in the way for the next week! But because of that, psychologically I feel I have to put more in each time it happens. I just relax in the saddle and enjoy every ride I do....win win.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Oct 2012)

Well you are all putting me to shame, still haven't managed more than 15miles in one hit, I do make it out nearly everyday and do at least an 8 mile circuit.



Note to self;
Must allocate more time and make more effort


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well you are all putting me to shame, still haven't managed more than 15miles in one hit, I do make it out nearly everyday and do at least an 8 mile circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're doing great Brian. Build up gradually. It gets easy before you know it that way. Now and again just add an extra bit


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Oct 2012)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You're doing great Brian. Build up gradually. It gets easy before you know it that way. Now and again just add an extra bit


Thanks, I am trying ! I am still well over weight but that is coming down slowly.
Just come back from a ten miler and I am frozen (mainly the beer belly!) really need to sort some decent wind proof clothing, surprisingly the Lidl tights are still doing very well, toasty warm legs.
Any recommendations for cheapo wind proof tops?


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well you are all putting me to shame, still haven't managed more than 15miles in one hit, I do make it out nearly everyday and do at least an 8 mile circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's nowt wrong with that- I don't do much more than that in the week cos there just ain't enough time!

If 15 miles is all you can manage then just make it more intense if possible :-)


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> There's nowt wrong with that- I don't do much more than that in the week cos there just ain't enough time!
> 
> If 15 miles is all you can manage then just make it more intense if possible :-)



Yes it's the time thing for me. At the moment I do a school run with a coach taking kids to school and then park up at home, but I am on call if anything is needed during the day so don't like to go to far away, hence the circuits. I normally go for it but the 8 miler is about 33/34 mins its certainly not flat just a bit hilly. Then the weekends are for the family, two boys, seven and five so don't get much time unless my wife's in an exceptional mood. The eldest will come with me on the circuits which is great fun but at a much slower pace.


----------



## JohnMc (26 Oct 2012)

Brian don't be comparing yourself to other cyclists, it's all relative to yourself. Set yourself some achievable targets whether they be weight, distance, speed it's up to you. I set myself a target of 1 stone weight loss earlier this year, after that I set another target... and so on. I found it much easier to maintain pace once I bought a cheap cycling computer for about £15, that way I could maintain a certain speed and then see my average when I'd finished my rides. I was lucky enough to have a friend who has been a keen cyclist for many years, going out on some rides with him helped, and he has offered loads of advice. I also changed my diet and stopped munching crisps and chocolate, once you start seeing the results when you step on the scales it really does act as a further motivation tool.
The most important thing to do though is to enjoy yourself.
Good luck...
John


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Oct 2012)

Thanks John I hear what you are saying. I do enjoy it, immensely. My diet has changed a lot since I restarted, alcohol was kicked into touch completely and I find I am eating smaller portions. I do have a cheap trip computer which helps but would love a training partner but realistically this will not work due to funny hours I work.


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Oct 2012)

JohnMc said:


> Brian don't be comparing yourself to other cyclists, it's all relative to yourself. Set yourself some achievable targets whether they be weight, distance, speed it's up to you. I set myself a target of 1 stone weight loss earlier this year, after that I set another target... and so on. I found it much easier to maintain pace once I bought a cheap cycling computer for about £15, that way I could maintain a certain speed and then see my average when I'd finished my rides. I was lucky enough to have a friend who has been a keen cyclist for many years, going out on some rides with him helped, and he has offered loads of advice. I also changed my diet and stopped munching crisps and chocolate, once you start seeing the results when you step on the scales it really does act as a further motivation tool.
> The most important thing to do though is to enjoy yourself.
> Good luck...
> John



+1

Bang on the money! :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks, I am trying ! I am still well over weight but that is coming down slowly.
> Just come back from a ten miler and I am frozen (mainly the beer belly!) really need to sort some decent wind proof clothing, surprisingly the Lidl tights are still doing very well, toasty warm legs.
> Any recommendations for cheapo wind proof tops?


Here you are Brian I hope this encourages you the first table was my first 10 rides.





and this one are my last 11 rides.





Just keep going the more weight you lose the easier it will become. It took me more than three months before I felt ready to be able to do 40-50 miles with 2000 ft of climbing, I still stop sometimes and admire the view, thats what cycling is about, getting places and seeing things you wouldn't in a car, I used to feel guilty about stopping, I thought it was because I was not very good, and in the beginning I guess some of that was true, but now I stop because I want to, it helps as well, but not for to long otherwise you cool to much.


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2012)

I have more weight I want to lose as well. I am afraid I am going to have to cut down on the ice cream  I had planned to just push harder on a shorter route during the winter months but since I got one of those cree lights I think I am actually going to increase mileage, even less traffic around too. The cold will be a battle for me though. I did get some tights...they are really tight too 

Nigel, thanks for all the info, you are informative and good motivation for me. I like having someone that is a few stages ahead of me offering insight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I have more weight I want to lose as well. I am afraid I am going to have to cut down on the ice cream  I had planned to just push harder on a shorter route during the winter months but since I got one of those cree lights I think I am actually going to increase mileage, even less traffic around too. The cold will be a battle for me though. I did get some tights...they are really tight too
> 
> Nigel, thanks for all the info, you are informative and good motivation for me. I like having someone that is a few stages ahead of me offering insight.


 Thanks, I never thought i was that.
If anyone wants a copy of my spread sheet please feel free to ask, it will work with just basic data like distance, and time, you can get elevation data from the likes of gpsies if you want to go that far. It will also show pace calories a ride difficulty level ft climbed per mile avg % incline for height climbed, a load of other stuff as well if you wish to put it in, it will total weekly, monthly and do a last 7 day 14 day ect... last 30 days ect and last 1/4.






Its not perfect as I am always changing it, but it seems to work well enough, and you dont need a gps for it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Oct 2012)

I no longer have pubic flab.


----------



## MattHB (26 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I have more weight I want to lose as well. I am afraid I am going to have to cut down on the ice cream  I had planned to just push harder on a shorter route during the winter months but since I got one of those cree lights I think I am actually going to increase mileage, even less traffic around too. The cold will be a battle for me though. I did get some tights...they are really tight too
> 
> Nigel, thanks for all the info, you are informative and good motivation for me. I like having someone that is a few stages ahead of me offering insight.



The cold is ok, just make sure you kit up right. Core, head, face, feet and hands warm.. Legs will take care of themselves if you wrap them in good tights. 

It's the wind that's the worst thing about winter, not the cold.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> The cold is ok, just make sure you kit up right. Core, head, face, feet and hands warm.. Legs will take care of themselves if you wrap them in good tights.
> 
> It's the wind that's the worst thing about winter, not the cold.


The wind in winter is only colder than that in the summer, its still a f*** to ride against, winter or summer, the worst thing about winter is ice, thats what will stop me going out, since my new tyre has no tread on it, and I cant afford to get another new one just yet.
Edit I just found out I got a p.b. on the last 1km up western av. Still bottom in the mens section mind, but its the first time I have done it at 10mph+ and that was after 39 miles, so whilst the rest of the ride is down on avg, I am pretty cuffed with that, got a few more p.b.'s too.
I got 5 in total though 2 dont show as p.b.'s


----------



## andsaw (26 Oct 2012)

The wind is a killer, i can go on my usual and do on average 17.1 mph @ 1hr 3min against it and 18.4 mph @ 59 min for 18.45 miles when there's no wind or its with me, what do you put on your face to keep that warm, not one of those spider man thingys that motor cyclists have, id love to know. I went out today a bit cold in them Aldi winter tights with the padding taken out, in the wrong position, too far forward and pretty useless, but otherwise ok could do with a winter jacket, only using a long sleeved t-shirt and the Aldi cycling top on sale not long ago, brrrr.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> The wind is a killer, i can go on my usual and do on average 17.1 mph @ 1hr 3min against it and 18.4 mph @ 59 min for 18.45 miles when there's no wind or its with me, what do you put on your face to keep that warm, not one of those spider man thingys that motor cyclists have, id love to know. I went out today a bit cold in them Aldi winter tights with the padding taken out, in the wrong position, too far forward and pretty useless, but otherwise ok could do with a winter jacket, only using a long sleeved t-shirt and the Aldi cycling top on sale not long ago, brrrr.


I found it ok today, bit nippy on the ears sometimes, but then I wasnt usually travelling that fast, and when I did warm up my ears helped keep me cool. Long sleeved cycling shirt and base layer, base underwear and Aldi winter leggings. The length of my hair these days helps with keeping my head warm (disadvantage in the summer though).


----------



## andsaw (26 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I found it ok today, bit nippy on the ears sometimes, but then I wasnt usually travelling that fast, and when I did warm up my ears helped keep me cool. Long sleeved cycling shirt and base layer, base underwear and Aldi winter leggings. The length of my hair these days helps with keeping my head warm (disadvantage in the summer though).


How do you find them leggings, does the padding agree with you or not i got numb bum with them being to far forward so the back ends up between my legs that's why i took it out, wish i had hair the cold intensifies through the holes in me helmet, will have to get one of those skull cap thingys.


----------



## Typhon (26 Oct 2012)

The N+1 urge has really started to take hold of me in the past week or so.  With the nights drawing in and the clocks about to go back, I'm thinking of getting a hybrid so that I can nip out for quick rides before it gets dark on the occasions I get home from work before it goes dark. Plus I have always fancied a hybrid just as a bit of a runabout. A bike I can just step onto without the hassle of getting into my bib tights and cycling gear. I could also fit a lot of lights to it and not bother about having to take those off when it wasn't dark.

I have been doing a bit of research though and hybrids seem pretty heavy. Even Decathlon's most expensive model (£250) is 14kg. Boardman do a nice 10kg hybrid but it's £500. It does look very pretty though......damn this cycling lark is not cheap.  But then again, if I don't upgrade my car as a result of my cycling addiction, it's peanuts compared.


----------



## DaveyM (26 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> The N+1 urge has really started to take hold of me in the past week or so.  With the nights drawing in and the clocks about to go back, I'm thinking of getting a hybrid so that I can nip out for quick rides before it gets dark on the occasions I get home from work before it goes dark. Plus I have always fancied a hybrid just as a bit of a runabout. A bike I can just step onto without the hassle of getting into my bib tights and cycling gear. I could also fit a lot of lights to it and not bother about having to take those off when it wasn't dark.
> 
> I have been doing a bit of research though and hybrids seem pretty heavy. Even Decathlon's most expensive model (£250) is 14kg. Boardman do a nice 10kg hybrid but it's £500. It does look very pretty though......damn this cycling lark is not cheap.  But then again, if I don't upgrade my car as a result of my cycling addiction, it's peanuts compared.


 
My mate collected one of these today, had a go on it and it is pretty good

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/pro...-12?bct=browse/bicycles/commuter-hybrid-bikes

Don't know if there is an Edingburgh bike coop near you.


----------



## Typhon (26 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> My mate collected one of these today, had a go on it and it is pretty good
> 
> http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-courier-race-disc-12?bct=browse/bicycles/commuter-hybrid-bikes
> 
> Don't know if there is an Edingburgh bike coop near you.


 

That looks pretty good. It's a bit heavier than the Boardman but it's a cheaper and they do a 22" version whereas it seems the max of the Boardman is 21". I'm not sure how hybrid sizing compares to road bikes but they seem a little on the small size. I am 6'2" and I still have a 21.5" MTB which I got when I was a kid. When I dug it out of the garage a couple of months ago, it felt small to me. My 60cm Triban 3 (which is 23.6 inches) fits me a lot better.

Unfortunately though their nearest store is Sheffield which is about a 5 hour round trip. So it's a hell of a drive unless they deliver!


----------



## Sillysimon10 (26 Oct 2012)

Like i said last night Brian...I enjoy every ride I get to do, I work 12-13 hours and get a day off in a week...This is why I need to get into night riding. Purely off my inconveniences....
Just keep your chin up, dont compare to anyone, your limits are your own... 
If you feel youve done well, youve done well!! 
We're here for support, and advice not to boast or gloat, well, thats my opinion anyway everyone seems very supportive!!...Just keep those legs moving when you can!! You'll see your own progress soon enough!!


----------



## doctornige (26 Oct 2012)

Can we please convert this into kilometres for true Velominati?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> How do you find them leggings, does the padding agree with you or not i got numb bum with them being to far forward so the back ends up between my legs that's why i took it out, wish i had hair the cold intensifies through the holes in me helmet, will have to get one of those skull cap thingys.


Took mine out too, I was going to reposition it, but finding I am ok with either shorts or the base underwear beneath, I guess I am getting used to the saddle.



doctornige said:


> Can we please convert this into kilometres for true Velominati?


Convert it to Roman numerals if you want. Just multiply by 1.6 if you want a French measurement.
I forgot the spreadsheet does that to, (though not the roman numerals)





I haven't done elevation in meters, buts easy enough.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Boardman do a nice 10kg hybrid but it's £500. It does look very pretty though......



Agreed, I have no desire to own a hybrid but that Boardman turned my head.


----------



## Typhon (27 Oct 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Agreed, I have no desire to own a hybrid but that Boardman turned my head.


 
Yep they are gorgeous bikes. I was sorely tempted to buy the road bike version when I first started but I decided to go for the Triban since I didn't know whether I would get into cycling or not. Someone on here is selling one which looks even better with the wheels he's added: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-very-nice-boardman-comp-2012-size-large.116315/

I think I will try and resist though as my Triban is a great bike and I know that inevitably I will end up with a full carbon Pinarello or Bianchi when I get fit enough to be able to get up a proper hill without being knackered at the top!

Although if people saw how dirty my Triban is, they would probably say I shouldn't be allowed nice things.


----------



## andsaw (27 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Can we please convert this into kilometres for true Velominati?


Why convert to kph, this country operates in mph, only for the fact it looks faster or further, why do we have to be conformists to mainland European standards.


----------



## doctornige (27 Oct 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> Why convert to kph, this country operates in mph, only for the fact it looks faster or further, why do we have to be conformists to mainland European standards.



Heh. That's not the problem for me. I think about cycling in kph and km because that is how it is described on Tour coverage, and it's the method by which all the great monuments of cycling are measured (Pro Tour stages, Mont Ventoux etc.). Also, if you flip a cycling computer over to imperial, you can end up with irritating stuff like pounds and Fahrenheit. So, now, I think about driving a car in miles and mph, but riding a bike in km and kph.

For me, it's not about conforming. It's more to do with being able to make easy comparisons.

Horse for courses.


----------



## andsaw (27 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Heh. That's not the problem for me. I think about cycling in kph and km because that is how it is described on Tour coverage, and it's the method by which all the great monuments of cycling are measured (Pro Tour stages, Mont Ventoux etc.). Also, if you flip a cycling computer over to imperial, you can end up with irritating stuff like pounds and Fahrenheit. So, now, I think about driving a car in miles and mph, but riding a bike in km and kph.
> 
> For me, it's not about conforming. It's more to do with being able to make easy comparisons.
> 
> Horse for courses.


That may be true but were in the beginners section, alot of people are just getting back or starting off into cycling and familiarities of mph and miles usually carries over from driving cars or motor bikes.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> Why convert to kph, this country operates in mph, only for the fact it looks faster or further, why do we have to be conformists to mainland European standards.


 
Probably just an age thing for me, but I am inclined to agree Andrew. If I read that someone has ridden 30 kms the first thing I do is a quick mental conversion back to miles. Any gadgets I have always get set up with Imperial measurements and I still like stones, pounds, gallons, feet and inches, etc. No doubt if I was twenty years younger I may have been taught differently in school and may have found metric just as easy. Hard to change now though.


----------



## doctornige (27 Oct 2012)

andrew shaw said:


> That may be true but were in the beginners section, alot of people are just getting back or starting off into cycling and familiarities of mph and miles usually carries over from driving cars or motor bikes.



Good point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably just an age thing for me, but I am inclined to agree Andrew. If I read that someone has ridden 30 kms the first thing I do is a quick mental conversion back to miles. Any gadgets I have always get set up with Imperial measurements and I still like stones, pounds, gallons, feet and inches, etc. No doubt if I was twenty years younger I may have been taught differently in school and may have found metric just as easy. Hard to change now though.


I can do both, makes no odd's to me, the truck I drove was limited to 85Kph or 56 mph (or rather 53.125mph, makes a big difference those extra 3mph or 4.8kph), avg temp yesterday was 48.4F or quickly 9C or more accurately 9.1C.
If you quickly want to convert F to C take off 30 and half it, the other way is double it and add 30. Its actually 5/8 th's and 8/5 th's to be exact.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you quickly want to convert F to C take off 30 and half it, the other way is double it and add 30. Its actually 5/8 th's and 8/5 th's to be exact.



Almost correct, but not quite.

It is C=5/9(F-32) and F=9/5(C+32)!


----------



## Typhon (27 Oct 2012)

Brrrr, just got frozen to the bike.  Did my normal training loop but in reverse. I'll save my legs for a longer run tomorrow as it won't be so cold and windy then!

http://app.strava.com/rides/26208131

Going to have to invest in some warmer cycling gear I think. First stop: some long fingered gloves. These fingerless weightlifting ones I use have served me brilliantly but really weren't up to it today. My fingers were numb!


----------



## RWright (27 Oct 2012)

Imperial and Fahrenheit is the way my brain thinks.

I am getting ready to go ride in the hurricane! Normally we get the brunt of them here in NC but these last couple have been going up to the North. It is only overcast and breezy here so far so Rule 9 doesn't apply.

It is 66 F and I am going to go ride about 16 MILES. The Wind: N/NE at 10-25 mph is the part that makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Brrrr, just got frozen to the bike.  Did my normal training loop but in reverse. I'll save my legs for a longer run tomorrow as it won't be so cold and windy then!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26208131
> 
> Going to have to invest in some warmer cycling gear I think. First stop: some long fingered gloves. These fingerless weightlifting ones I use have served me brilliantly but really weren't up to it today. My fingers were numb!



Yeah I did £90 in decathlon last weekend and got winter coat, bottoms, gloves and wind jacket....best thing I ever did, they keep me so warm!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Almost correct, but not quite.
> 
> It is C=5/9(F-32) and F=9/5(C+32)!


Old age creeping in, Quite right.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2012)

Not bottom of the pile anymore got this p.b. on my ride today well chuffed, Western AV


----------



## Typhon (27 Oct 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yeah I did £90 in decathlon last weekend and got winter coat, bottoms, gloves and wind jacket....best thing I ever did, they keep me so warm!


 
Nice! Just got myself some Castelli gloves and DHB thermal socks so my extremities shouldn't be so frozen in future! My body wasn't too bad as my jersey and bib tights kept me fairly warm. May need to get a baselayer and thicker tights for when it gets even colder though.


----------



## MattHB (27 Oct 2012)

It was arctic this morning when I set off for the club ride at 7.

I can recommend these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26759 for base layers. Extraordinary fabric and not expensive. Long sleeve and short sleeve available.


----------



## Typhon (27 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not bottom of the pile anymore got this p.b. on my ride today well chuffed, Western AV


 
Nice one Nigel. I myself got into the top third on a segment today despite some idiot cutting me up and making me brake half way: http://app.strava.com/rides/26208131#468804739

I'm pretty pleased with that considering strava is mostly used by hardcore cyclists and I started less than 3 months ago. I might target it another day, if I could just increase my average from 21.4 to 23.4 I would be on the front page for that segment.


----------



## MattHB (27 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Nice one Nigel. I myself got into the top third on a segment today despite some idiot cutting me up and making me brake half way: http://app.strava.com/rides/26208131#468804739
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with that considering strava is mostly used by hardcore cyclists and I started less than 3 months ago. I might target it another day, if I could just increase my average from 21.4 to 23.4 I would be on the front page for that segment.



That's a nice loop  quite a few lumpy bits in it!


----------



## Typhon (27 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> That's a nice loop  quite a few lumpy bits in it!


 

Yep it's my favourite route.  You're right it is quite lumpy, that's cause it's around the base of a hill. In fact there's not really a single flat bit. But because it's around a hill it doesn't have a massive hill in itself! One day I will cycle up the hill itself though......one day!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Nice one Nigel. I myself got into the top third on a segment today despite some idiot cutting me up and making me brake half way: http://app.strava.com/rides/26208131#468804739
> 
> I'm pretty pleased with that considering strava is mostly used by hardcore cyclists and I started less than 3 months ago. I might target it another day, if I could just increase my average from 21.4 to 23.4 I would be on the front page for that segment.


Nice one, and thanks. Its just a matter of putting the miles in and climbing those hills, I found that coming up that hill today I could even accelerate a little at the end, something I have never been able to do, its not much in the grand scheme of things but the first section does take it out of you, and to be fair I didn't ride so far today, had to make up the last couple of miles around the estate.
I was 24 's quicker than yesterday thats 1.1 mph faster, and that was a record, 3 of my top 4 times on that stretch have been set in the last 8 days. The first time I timed it 31/8 I was 4' 8" at 8.4mph my slowest was 4'49" at 7.3 mph on 21/9.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I dont think I will be changing my Viking any time soon.


Sorry if I have missed this but which Viking do you ride?

Edit;
Just seen your sig !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2012)

A 2007 ish model Tourino. Triple with sora groupset (well it was), I have replaced the chain set 48/38/26 from 52/40/30, rear mech to an acear original cassette was 26/23/21/19/17/15/13 currently 28/24/21/19/17/15/13 a mix from different cassette ratios, had fun playing around with thoses till I found the right combo for my level, looking at changing it to an 8sp some time soonish maybe spring, so I could go either 32 on the low end or 11 on the high, probably tempted to add the 11, I get up everything around here usually on the 38 and 28, though if tired I can go lower or if its long. It works ok, though the rear changes arn't alway clean, not sure if its my build or lever of parts, or something like cables need a clean.


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Oct 2012)

Been watching this thread for the last couple of weeks with great interest and picked up my first 'proper' bike yesterday and went for my first ride earlier this morning, must admit found it a lot harder than I thought I would.

http://app.strava.com/rides/26281191

Need to order myself some decent lights and try to get out after work this week but although I found it tough i wish I'd pushed myself a bit harder and can't wait to get out again.

Reading everyone's progress on this thread has helped convince me my first 20 miler won't be too any weeks away (hopefully!!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2012)

Leescfc79 said:


> Been watching this thread for the last couple of weeks with great interest and picked up my first 'proper' bike yesterday and went for my first ride earlier this morning, must admit found it a lot harder than I thought I would.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26281191
> 
> ...


Well done, keep it up have a look at these lights the back one is pretty basic but the front is supposed to be pretty good I will order one next week. I bet that first hill hurt.
Another link


----------



## Typhon (28 Oct 2012)

Leescfc79 said:


> Been watching this thread for the last couple of weeks with great interest and picked up my first 'proper' bike yesterday and went for my first ride earlier this morning, must admit found it a lot harder than I thought I would.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26281191
> 
> ...


 
Welcome!  Good choice of bike you've made there! That's a very good average pace for your first ride. You'll be up to bigger and bigger distances in no time at all.


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, keep it up have a look at these lights the back one is pretty basic but the front is supposed to be pretty good I will order one next week. I bet that first hill hurt.
> Another link



Cheers for the link, been looking around and for the price they seem ideal for my needs, wouldn't even attempt going out with the freebies I got from Decathlon.

I drive the first 'hill' nearly everyday in my car and never even realised there was a slight incline until I did it on my bike this morning, felt like I was climbing Everest!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2012)

A couple or months you wont notice it on the bike either.


----------



## Reece (28 Oct 2012)

Another 52.5mile ride today (Garmin 200 seemed to not want signal for the 1st 0.6 mile)

http://app.strava.com/rides/26306371

A hilly route for the early ride then a slower social ride with more new faces turning up.

Also took the new bike, a Giant Defy 2, for its maiden voyage today. Got to say a great upgrade, especially the 20spd rather than the 14spd the Raleigh had. Also hopefully sold the Raleigh to another club member who was on the ride today on an MTB, as he's looking for a budget roadbike.


----------



## defy-one (28 Oct 2012)

A personal best for me today. 51.4 miles with an average speed of 15.3mph
http://app.strava.com/rides/26357543
Thought about taking the Triban,but switched to Defy-One at the last moment.
I started riding in May of this year after a knee anthroscopy (football injury),soon after signed up to c2w and got defy-one. 5 months later i am 2 stone lighter and fitter than ever.
Thanks to everyone on this forum for inspiring me,answering my stupid questions,and making me feel part of a very privelaged group. The Slough riders in particular - thanks bitches


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2012)

Great work Reece and defy-one. Clicking off 50 milers! Very nice.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2012)

Well done


----------



## Rayvon (28 Oct 2012)

Its easy to get carried away once the weather is just right. Pretty flat run and the weather was great never realised how far i'd gone until my backside started feeling it. Furthest ive been since i got the bike a couple of month ago.

http://app.strava.com/rides/24155451


----------



## DaveyM (28 Oct 2012)

Some really good results from you guys


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Some really good results from you guys


Mine was bobbins compared to them today, head wind for 16-17 miles uphill most of that (ok seemed uphill), then when I turned for home blow me the wind went home.
Sunday and strava knicked 600ft still got two p.b.'s


----------



## Andy Smith (28 Oct 2012)

Well done guys some really inspiring tales. Had my first trip out for 2 weeks this morning after being sick. My eldest came for a ride for the first time, he loved it and is going to buy himself a road bike when he finishes uni'. Great to be back on the road, hopefully will get out in the evenings as well. Nice little ride but got wet half way round, nice being with the lad!  
http://app.strava.com/rides/26291331


----------



## Leescfc79 (29 Oct 2012)

Decided to work from home today so I could take a lunch break and pop out for my second ride, feel much happier today after doing just over 10 miles and not dropping my average speed much, felt like I could have done more if it wasn't for work! 

http://app.strava.com/rides/26400432


----------



## Sally McSorley (29 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to cyclechat and also fairly new to cycling. I have read this thread with interest  I started about 4 months ago, pretty unfit and did some 5-10 mile rides for a couple of weeks and have gradually built up. I started out on a hybrid, but got my first road bike a couple of weeks ago, which I LOVE. Other than having a couple of weeks off last month, I have done between 3-4 rides per week, and have noticed improvements most weeks in terms of distance and average speed. I am now up to around the 35 mile distance on a weekend ride, and shorter 15 mile ones during the week. I still find the longer rides quite tiring though, which slows my average speed down. It's pretty hilly where I live too, which does not help the average speed lol! Anyway, I have a question for anyone on this thread who has been cycling longer than 4 months. Will I continue to see improvements for the next few months too? when does one reach a fitness peak? I would like to improve both my average speed and distance, but the last few rides I have done haven't felt any easier. Having said that, it has been pretty windy, so maybe that has slowed me down a bit. I use strava too, which I have to say has been a very good motivator on the whole :-)


----------



## Sherwood (29 Oct 2012)

Well after having got my first road bike 3 months ago (although I was pretty fit before that) I today did my first 100km ride.

http://app.strava.com/rides/26401606

Have to say that having cycled into the wind all the way there, I was spent when I got back. Still pleased to have hit this years target. Aiming for a 100 miler next year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to cyclechat and also fairly new to cycling. I have read this thread with interest  I started about 4 months ago, pretty unfit and did some 5-10 mile rides for a couple of weeks and have gradually built up. I started out on a hybrid, but got my first road bike a couple of weeks ago, which I LOVE. Other than having a couple of weeks off last month, I have done between 3-4 rides per week, and have noticed improvements most weeks in terms of distance and average speed. I am now up to around the 35 mile distance on a weekend ride, and shorter 15 mile ones during the week. I still find the longer rides quite tiring though, which slows my average speed down. It's pretty hilly where I live too, which does not help the average speed lol! Anyway, I have a question for anyone on this thread who has been cycling longer than 4 months. Will I continue to see improvements for the next few months too? when does one reach a fitness peak? I would like to improve both my average speed and distance, but the last few rides I have done haven't felt any easier. Having said that, it has been pretty windy, so maybe that has slowed me down a bit. I use strava too, which I have to say has been a very good motivator on the whole :-)


 i have started doing some more climbing than I used to, and whilst my speed is down doing this, I know I am getting better, for instance the last km to my house is a pretty steepish climb for me, and 2 days in a row last week I set p.b.'s even though the rest of the ride was dwn on avg sp (set a few more p.b.'s on that ride too if I remember), and yesterday too I set p.b's even though it was my slowest avg for awhile. So its all relative, the one thing that will improve will be your endurance at what ever speed that may be.


Sherwood said:


> Well after having got my first road bike 3 months ago (although I was pretty fit before that) I today did my first 100km ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26401606
> 
> Have to say that having cycled into the wind all the way there, I was spent when I got back. Still pleased to have hit this years target. Aiming for a 100 miler next year.


Well done.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to cyclechat and also fairly new to cycling. I have read this thread with interest  I started about 4 months ago, pretty unfit and did some 5-10 mile rides for a couple of weeks and have gradually built up. I started out on a hybrid, but got my first road bike a couple of weeks ago, which I LOVE. :-)


Welcome to CC Sally. I'm still waiting for my road bike, making do with my Hybrid for now.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Oct 2012)

Sherwood said:


> Well after having got my first road bike 3 months ago (although I was pretty fit before that) I today did my first 100km ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26401606
> 
> Have to say that having cycled into the wind all the way there, I was spent when I got back. Still pleased to have hit this years target. Aiming for a 100 miler next year.



Well done on the 100k, thats what I am still aiming for (-;


----------



## DaveyM (29 Oct 2012)

well done!
again more good results and some new newbies 

Tried cycling in the dark and it is very different - speed was lower but I really enjoyed it 

still managed to sneak in 14 miles and now only have about 15 miles to do before I have chalked up 400


----------



## Sally McSorley (29 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Welcome to CC Sally. I'm still waiting for my road bike, making do with my Hybrid for now.


Hi Brian. Thanks for the welcome. My hybrid has been great for getting me into cycling, I love it still. I haven't used it since getting the road bike, but I think I will switch back to it now and again to help with training


----------



## Sally McSorley (29 Oct 2012)

Sherwood said:


> Well after having got my first road bike 3 months ago (although I was pretty fit before that) I today did my first 100km ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26401606
> 
> Have to say that having cycled into the wind all the way there, I was spent when I got back. Still pleased to have hit this years target. Aiming for a 100 miler next year.


 
Wow, that is impressive, very decent average speed too! I think that would have taken me about 6 or 7 hours, lol. Hope I can complete that distance/speed one day.


----------



## Sally McSorley (29 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> i have started doing some more climbing than I used to, and whilst my speed is down doing this, I know I am getting better, for instance the last km to my house is a pretty steepish climb for me, and 2 days in a row last week I set p.b.'s even though the rest of the ride was dwn on avg sp (set a few more p.b.'s on that ride too if I remember), and yesterday too I set p.b's even though it was my slowest avg for awhile. So its all relative, the one thing that will improve will be your endurance at what ever speed that may be.


 
Hmm, that is a very good point Nigel. My last few rides have been out exploring new places and not some of my usual rides, so I guess its good to do the same routes every so often to see if there are any segment improvements. I do pretty well on segments (against other women, NOT the men, LOL) on shorter rides, but I run out of steam on the longer rides and often come out towards the lower end of the leader boards. Strava is disheartening some times! ;-)


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Oct 2012)

We've just uploaded Strava for my wife's phone ( mines to ancient ) will have a go using for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Hmm, that is a very good point Nigel. My last few rides have been out exploring new places and not some of my usual rides, so I guess its good to do the same routes every so often to see if there are any segment improvements. I do pretty well on segments (against other women, NOT the men, LOL) on shorter rides, but I run out of steam on the longer rides and often come out towards the lower end of the leader boards. Strava is disheartening some times! ;-)


Well Sally, I do pretty well against the women too, and not the men. The other thing about doing the same route/roads is you know whats coming s o can plan how to take the hills ect, on an unknown road/route, you will be slower because you dont know it, even with the trial on the garmin I still sometimes miss a junction and have to go back which slows you, if I do 30 miles to the east of here I know them pretty well (and its flat) if I go west I dont know them so well though I am learning, also towm traffic slows you too, and I have done a bit of that of late.
This is the segment I told you about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> We've just uploaded Strava for my wife's phone ( mines to ancient ) will have a go using for the first time tomorrow.


So was mine, it would do endomondo though, but the tracks were all over really, the bryton was very accurate more so than the garmin (apart from elevation), but the garmin is more functional.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Typhon (29 Oct 2012)

I had a very busy weekend and hectic day today so I'm just catching up with this thread now. Some really amazing rides here! I've had to send out a lot of kudos to you all.  Oh and welcome Sally. 

I should be able to squeeze in a ride tomorrow. Not sure if I'll have time for a long one but fingers crossed. As the clocks have gone back that's pretty much buggered any chance I have of riding in the light during the week apart from on Tuesdays, so I've ordered myself a turbo trainer that I can use on weeknights. I'll probably only manage about 20 mins at a time before getting horribly bored but it's better than nothing!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Oct 2012)

Get some of these http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/cabs-01---cree-xml-t6-led.html cheaper than a turbo, and gets you out.


----------



## RWright (30 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Hi Brian. Thanks for the welcome. My hybrid has been great for getting me into cycling, I love it still. I haven't used it since getting the road bike, but I think I will switch back to it now and again to help with training


 
I have and electra townie that is sold as a "comfort bike" and a drop bar bike, I like the drop bar bike best but I like and ride the townie about as much. It is fun to ride and works some muscles differently than the drop bar bike. It is also nice to have a couple of few bikes around in case one breaks down.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2012)

RWright said:


> I have and electra townie that is sold as a "comfort bike" and a drop bar bike, I like the drop bar bike best but I like and ride the townie about as much. It is fun to ride and works some muscles differently than the drop bar bike. It is also nice to have a couple of few bikes around in case one breaks down.


Hows that storm.


----------



## RWright (30 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hows that storm.


Storm is hitting north of me. Just been very windy all day and some light rain. I worked out in the wind for about 10 hrs today to finish a job and didn't ride. It's ok though, I haven't taken a day off from riding for a little while.

The storm is coming on land around the Wash DC to NYC area now. I am chatting online with some of my friends from that area now and they still have power, so, so far so good. We get one more day of wind here tomorrow then things get back to normal I think.


----------



## Sally McSorley (30 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Get some of these http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/cabs-01---cree-xml-t6-led.html cheaper than a turbo, and gets you out.


 
Has anyone tried and tested these in dark country lanes where there are no street lights? I bought some Cateye lights, which seemed pretty bright when I turned them on at home, but once out round the lanes, where there are no road markings, no street lights and in wooded areas, they were not bright enough really. Both my husband and I nearly ended up in the bushes a few times, lol.


----------



## Sally McSorley (30 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I had a very busy weekend and hectic day today so I'm just catching up with this thread now. Some really amazing rides here! I've had to send out a lot of kudos to you all.  Oh and welcome Sally.
> 
> I should be able to squeeze in a ride tomorrow. Not sure if I'll have time for a long one but fingers crossed. As the clocks have gone back that's pretty much buggered any chance I have of riding in the light during the week apart from on Tuesdays, so I've ordered myself a turbo trainer that I can use on weeknights. I'll probably only manage about 20 mins at a time before getting horribly bored but it's better than nothing!


 
Hi thanks for the welcome. I would be interested to hear about the turbo trainer when you get it. Night riding is a little risky where I live due to lack of street lights, dark wooded areas and no road markings!


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Both my husband and I nearly ended up in the bushes a few times, lol.


aphrodisiac lights ?


----------



## Sally McSorley (30 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well Sally, I do pretty well against the women too, and not the men. The other thing about doing the same route/roads is you know whats coming s o can plan how to take the hills ect, on an unknown road/route, you will be slower because you dont know it, even with the trial on the garmin I still sometimes miss a junction and have to go back which slows you, if I do 30 miles to the east of here I know them pretty well (and its flat) if I go west I dont know them so well though I am learning, also towm traffic slows you too, and I have done a bit of that of late.
> This is the segment I told you about.


 
Hey, good going!  I see you are regularly doing some decent distances. I signed myself and the husband up for a 74 mile sportive last night. Its the wiggle french revolution one. Its not till next summer so plenty of time to train and gives us something to focus on achieving


----------



## Sally McSorley (30 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> aphrodisiac lights ?


 
LOL!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Has anyone tried and tested these in dark country lanes where there are no street lights? I bought some Cateye lights, which seemed pretty bright when I turned them on at home, but once out round the lanes, where there are no road markings, no street lights and in wooded areas, they were not bright enough really. Both my husband and I nearly ended up in the bushes a few times, lol.


I am going to get some next wk, but from what I understand there are pretty good for the price.
You should breeze it by then.


RWright said:


> Storm is hitting north of me. Just been very windy all day and some light rain. I worked out in the wind for about 10 hrs today to finish a job and didn't ride. It's ok though, I haven't taken a day off from riding for a little while.
> 
> The storm is coming on land around the Wash DC to NYC area now. I am chatting online with some of my friends from that area now and they still have power, so, so far so good. We get one more day of wind here tomorrow then things get back to normal I think.


I havent seen one come in that far north, how often does that happen.


----------



## Typhon (30 Oct 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> Hi thanks for the welcome. I would be interested to hear about the turbo trainer when you get it. Night riding is a little risky where I live due to lack of street lights, dark wooded areas and no road markings!


 
I live in a small village too so it's the same for me. Plus lots of the roads are single track with passing places. In the hundreds of thousands of miles I've driven I've only seen 1 cyclist late at night round here whereas I see loads every day in the daytime. To be fair though he had about 20 yellow lights on the back of his bike so I saw him a mile off when I was coming up behind him. I slowed right down to about 10mph. I thought I was either coming up behind a tractor or a UFO.  Was shocked when I saw he was a cyclist.

There are people on here who cycle on country lanes at night but I don't really fancy it. Perhaps at 6-8pm it'd be ok as people are expecting commuters but I am still driving home myself at that time. Late at night people bomb around here and I'll feel a lot safer just using the turbo. It seems like a lot less hassle to just step onto the bike in my casual clothes and pedal then it is to put on all my lycra, attach and switch on loads of lights etc too. Wiggle generally deliver pretty quickly so hopefully I will have it tomorrow or Thursday. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> so I've ordered myself a turbo trainer that I can use on weeknights. I'll probably only manage about 20 mins at a time before getting horribly bored but it's better than nothing!


Yes another one looking forward to your review on this.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So was mine, it would do endomondo though, but the tracks were all over really, the bryton was very accurate more so than the garmin (apart from elevation), but the garmin is more functional.
> Let us know how you get on.



Well I had a go with Strava on today's circuit.

http://app.strava.com/rides/26474918

Let me know if this works please.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well I had a go with Strava on today's circuit.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26474918
> 
> Let me know if this works please.


 Yea it works, but do you see what I mean about accuracy on phones, anyway i created a segment on blakes hill.

http://app.strava.com/activities/26474918?segment_created=true#474514676

Got to go.


----------



## Reece (30 Oct 2012)

Some great progress and rides by all. 

Also welcome Sally.


----------



## Typhon (30 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well I had a go with Strava on today's circuit.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26474918
> 
> Let me know if this works please.


 
Yep that works fine, nice one Brian. 

I have just been out but once again I feel awful.  I don't know what's wrong with me at the moment. I just have no energy for anything. Maybe I am just trying to do too much. I already work 60 hours a week and have to drive 300-500 miles a week too. Anyway I managed my normal training loop and another little mini loop to take it to 20 miles but that's it:

http://app.strava.com/rides/26483232

My average speed hasn't increased for a month which is a bit disappointing too. I think that's in part down to the fact that I no longer stop though. I used to take regular short breaks, perhaps 10-15 minutes worth for every hour of cycling but now I only stop at junctions which isn't much on my route.

I think I'll stick to the turbo trainer for a bit. I'm going to do a little bit each day rather than keep trying to fit in long rides on Tuesdays and Saturdays. It should benefit me to vary my training which I will do more on the turbo trainer i.e. more slower riding in a lower heart rate zone. I just tend to go for it when I'm out on the road and perhaps that is what is making me ill. Prior to August I hadn't done any exercise in 6 years because of a serious car accident I was in which permanently damaged my back. So I imagine it's quite a big shock to the system for my body. Just being outside in the cold is a shock to it to be honest!

Besides, the main reason I took up cycling was to lose weight. Fitness is secondary. And I am doing that and the TT will help even more as I think a little exercise often is better for weight loss.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Yep that works fine, nice one Brian.
> 
> I have just been out but once again I feel awful.  I don't know what's wrong with me at the moment. I just have no energy for anything. Maybe I am just trying to do too much. I already work 60 hours a week and have to drive 300-500 miles a week too. Anyway I managed my normal training loop and another little mini loop to take it to 20 miles but that's it:
> 
> ...


I shouldn't be discouraged by the lack of your avg speed not increasing, I am the same, but I have noticed on strava I still get p.b.'s, every ride is different just think of it this way, where as once you used to stop (be through choice or need, I had to stop when I started, these days I stop if I want to), you no longer need to, that in itself is an improvement. Cycling is not always about being faster or longer its about enjoying the ride. Where as once every mile hurt me, I now find the first 10 miles or so the worst, the last 10 I find are ok ( I usually do about 30-40 miles).
Like this one, beat my p.b. by 16" http://ridewithgps.com/segments/East-Hardwick-to-Carleton-Rd


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> NIce looking bike Brian. If you switch the saddle you may need some lycra shorts yourself though! (if you don't already wear them). That saddle looks very comfy indeed.


 Your right that saddle is comfortable, I bought this cheapo of the bay, it does the job ok but I have put it back on the shelf till I loose more weight.


----------



## Typhon (30 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I shouldn't be discouraged by the lack of your avg speed not increasing, I am the same, but I have noticed on strava I still get p.b.'s, every ride is different just think of it this way, where as once you used to stop (be through choice or need, I had to stop when I started, these days I stop if I want to), you no longer need to, that in itself is an improvement. Cycling is not always about being faster or longer its about enjoying the ride. Where as once every mile hurt me, I now find the first 10 miles or so the worst, the last 10 I find are ok ( I usually do about 30-40 miles).
> Like this one, beat my p.b. by 16" http://ridewithgps.com/segments/East-Hardwick-to-Carleton-Rd


 
Yeah that's very true. I shouldn't look at it through such a short time period. I'm sure in a few months I'll be doing 18mph average and wondering why I was worried.



BrianEvesham said:


> Your right that saddle is comfortable, I bought this cheapo of the bay, it does the job ok but I have put it back on the shelf till I loose more weight.


 
That's a very cool and lightweight looking saddle but yep I bet that's a bit of a shock after the one you had! The triban's isn't much more comfortable looking than that mind but you get used to it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Yeah that's very true. I shouldn't look at it through such a short time period. I'm sure in a few months I'll be doing 18mph average and wondering why I was worried.


I dont think I will ever be doing that, but on that section I mentioned here on strava 11 days ago I recorded my slowest speed at 12.5mph today it was 15.8mph, and three days before that I had at that point recorded my 2nd fastest on that stretch. My speeds have fallen last month I did 509.93 miles in a toal of 36hrs 21' avg 14.03 I gained 17518ft over that time as close as I can work out, this month I have done 570.31 in 42hrs 25.2' avg 13.45 (my avg on Sun was 12.5mph) but this month I have gained 27739ft, a difference of 10221ft in one days less riding, or a difference of 619ft per day extra climbing, it's still not much to seasoned riders but it's a big improvement for me, my daily avg ride has gone from 26.84 miles in Sept to 31.68 this month. I should make 600 miles for Oct tomorrow I dont think I can quite do 1000km I would need to do 55 miles I dont think I will have the time tomorrow to do my biggest ride of the year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Oct 2012)

PB 18.1 miles in one go (92 mins) for me this windy morning, decided to go off piste and I found it more enjoyable than the standard circuits, my target was a twenty miler, but believe or not my left pedal collapsed and fell off  so I had to take a short cut and limp home the last couple of miles. Also managed to reach the giddy heights of 31 mph on a very slight incline and still managed to keep pedalling, I always spin out about 25/6 so not sure how I managed it.

Need to go find another set of pedals now.

Also need a new phone so I can use Strava.


Edit;
Just had a close look at the pedal and the spindle has actually sheared about half way along!


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> That's a very cool and lightweight looking saddle but yep I bet that's a bit of a shock after the one you had! The triban's isn't much more comfortable looking than that mind but you get used to it.


The saddle was alright really, I only did an 8 mile run with it my backside was ok and I felt more connected to the bike if you know what I mean. The problem is my old style seat post connector bolt stuck out both sides so I could feel it on my thighs ! I think I need one of these;




I also found it harder to shift back in the seat for the hills.

And it was only £5.95 posted from EBay .


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (31 Oct 2012)

Well, I'm definitely a 'newbie' as I just did my first two commutes on Monday and Tuesday. I knocked four minutes off my time for the return journey on Tuesday (3.5 miles in 19 minutes, on a gradual incline with plenty of traffic lights!)

I was slightly slower on the way in compared to Monday, but that could be to do with being keener to get home than to the office, I'm not sure... Also, I had the motivation of keeping up with some other cyclists on the way home, so perhaps my competitive streak kicked in too!  As it's my first week I took the train today and I'm going to cycle on Thursday and Friday, then do 5 days a week as often as practical after that.

I missed it this morning, so I'm going to go out for a ride tonight (got a parcel to pick up from the sorting office anyway, so might as well kill two birds with one stone!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> PB 18.1 miles in one go (92 mins) for me this windy morning, decided to go off piste and I found it more enjoyable than the standard circuits, my target was a twenty miler, but believe or not my left pedal collapsed and fell off  so I had to take a short cut and limp home the last couple of miles. Also managed to reach the giddy heights of 31 mph on a very slight incline and still managed to keep pedalling, I always spin out about 25/6 so not sure how I managed it.
> 
> Need to go find another set of pedals now.
> 
> ...


Well done.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Oct 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done.



Thanks, it was frustrating not to make the 20 mile barrier but there is always tomorrow now we have some new pedals ready to fit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks, it was frustrating not to make the 20 mile barrier but there is always tomorrow now we have some new pedals ready to fit.


You will get there, I cant decide whether to nip out and do 16 miles so I have done 1000km for the month. I did 62km this afternoon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Oct 2012)

Go for it Nigel, if you were nearer I would come with you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Go for it Nigel, if you were nearer I would come with you.


Well I did it, 1000km this month, though the garmin I switch off at a point turned it on and forgot to start the timer, for about 1 1/2 miles, wouldn't mind but I think I got a p.b. on the stretch just after.
But I did get two other p.b's.
Park Lane Sprint. 17's quicker 21.9mph to 24.6mph.
and
Methley Rd towards Cas 35's quicker 12.9mph to 16.4mph

but my overall avg for the whole 55.87 miles covered today is an avg of 12.9 mph.
I think it shows how much tough the rides I am doing are for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Go for it Nigel, if you were nearer I would come with you.


Thanks, I know Evesham quite a ride just to help out with 16 miles lol.


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 Oct 2012)

Clocked up my 400th mile today. Only been riding regularly since 20th Sept.

A really enjoyable ride in heavy rain. My kit and shoes are in the airing cupboard so should be dry for tomorrow night.


----------



## RWright (31 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> Yep that works fine, nice one Brian.
> 
> I have just been out but once again I feel awful.  I don't know what's wrong with me at the moment. I just have no energy for anything. Maybe I am just trying to do too much. I already work 60 hours a week and have to drive 300-500 miles a week too. Anyway I managed my normal training loop and another little mini loop to take it to 20 miles but that's it:
> 
> ...


 
That is a busy schedule you have.

I took a couple of days off because of the weather and felt lazy today but made myself go out. I felt great after I got going, I did 13.29 miles in an hour. I could have gone further and faster but was just sort of taking it easy and came in early because it is Halloween. I think a couple of days off the bike in a row sometimes helps me feel better.

It was still daylight when I came in but I had to not push down the home stretch because there were already a lot of little trick or treaters coming down the road. The candy supply is already getting low!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Clocked up my 400th mile today. Only been riding regularly since 20th Sept.
> 
> A really enjoyable ride in heavy rain. My kit and shoes are in the airing cupboard so should be dry for tomorrow night.


Well done, keep at it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2012)

Just a thought, what about setting up a club on Strava.


----------



## defy-one (1 Nov 2012)

^-^ good idea


----------



## Reece (1 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just a thought, what about setting up a club on Strava.


Good idea Nigel. 


I've just motivated myself more to get out through winter by signing upto the Wiggle No Excuses Epic 80 mile sportive next march with a few others from my club. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Sally McSorley (1 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I did it, 1000km this month, though the garmin I switch off at a point turned it on and forgot to start the timer, for about 1 1/2 miles, wouldn't mind but I think I got a p.b. on the stretch just after.
> But I did get two other p.b's.
> Park Lane Sprint. 17's quicker 21.9mph to 24.6mph.
> and
> ...


 
Wow Nigel, that is good going, well done :-) After reading one of your other posts it prompted me to check the 'training' section of strava and look at the monthly stats and it seems I am still improving, so it made me a little less disheartened. Just felt like the last couple of weeks were more of a struggle. I will see what November brings  I wish Sussex was not so hilly! Although it is all good exercise and training I suppose. I have only done 618 miles on strava (although had done another 100 or so before I joined strava), but I have clocked up over 43,000ft.​ 
How I long for some flatter rides, lol!


----------



## Sally McSorley (1 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Good idea Nigel.
> 
> 
> I've just motivated myself more to get out through winter by signing upto the Wiggle No Excuses Epic 80 mile sportive next march with a few others from my club. Really looking forward to it.


 
I am going to sign up for that too I think! It will be my first sportive. Although I will be doing the shorter route ;-) I have also signed up for the wiggle french revolution one, 74 miles in the summer. Might do the New Forest one too to get some practice in before the 74 miler!


----------



## Sally McSorley (1 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just a thought, what about setting up a club on Strava.


 
There is a cycle chat one already:

http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat

I am happy to join any other sub club you set up though  or anyone reading this, feel free to follow me, I could do with some newbie support, lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> There is a cycle chat one already:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat
> 
> I am happy to join any other sub club you set up though  or anyone reading this, feel free to follow me, I could do with some newbie support, lol.


Thats good thanks, just as a side thought, about a group for new cyclists, but maybe taking things too far.


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Nov 2012)

I lke the look of the no excuses ride, might sign up for he shorter route to motivate me to get out in the wet and cold.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I've climbed Saintbury Hill a couple of times on the Shakespeare 100, which I can recommend as a fun event once you are ready to tackle a century ride. (There is a 100 km event on the same day if you don't fancy the full 100 miles.) The next edition is in April 2013 - website. Unlike some other 'charity' events, nearly all the entry fee goes to the charity, Macmillan Cancer Support.
> 
> Yes, Saintbury Hill is what I would call a 'proper hill' (2 km at 9.5% average if you ride to the top, with a steep ramp halfway up).







I will be signing up for next April's Shakespeare 100 any day now, this was and has always been my motovator. Cheers for the original idea Colin.


----------



## Reece (1 Nov 2012)

Sally McSorley said:


> I am going to sign up for that too I think! It will be my first sportive. Although I will be doing the shorter route ;-) I have also signed up for the wiggle french revolution one, 74 miles in the summer. Might do the New Forest one too to get some practice in before the 74 miler!


I've signed for the 80mile as that's what the other club members are doing. I know we all stay as group too and get round together. Will also be my first sportive.


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Nov 2012)

Just got back from my third ride since picking up my bike last weekend.

http://app.strava.com/activities/26640159

Due to time constraints I couldn't get much extra mileage in (an extra mile or so) but increased my average speed by 1.2 mph on the same route so quite happy.

I lost my cycling virginity on a few things today too

1 - It was cold and windy but I still went out
2 - I wore Lycra for the first time and didn't feel too stupid
3 - it poured down after about 2 miles and I didn't give up and return home
4 - I got my first wave from a roadie (this was by far the best thing!) 

So overall really happy!


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (1 Nov 2012)

Leescfc79 said:


> I lost my cycling virginity on a few things today too
> 
> 1 - It was cold and windy but I still went out


 
Snap!

(not to mention wet, for me at least...)


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Nov 2012)

Leescfc79 said:


> I wore Lycra for the first time and didn't feel too stupid


 Pictures please (-;


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Pictures please (-;



I wouldn't want to put anyone off cycling for life!


----------



## Typhon (1 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I will be signing up for next April's Shakespeare 100 any day now, this was and has always been my motovator. Cheers for the original idea Colin.


 
That's the one I'm going to sign up for too. I feel I kind of have to as I drive past the starting point every day on my commute! 

I would like to plan more but they're always so far away and so early in the morning. I'm not a morning person so I'm sure as hell not an exercise in the morning person! Its rare I start a ride before 1pm, almost never start before midday. Although I'll have to if I want to do longer rides now the clocks have gone back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> That's the one I'm going to sign up for too. I feel I kind of have to as I drive past the starting point every day on my commute!
> 
> I would like to plan more but they're always so far away and so early in the morning. I'm not a morning person so I'm sure as hell not an exercise in the morning person! Its rare I start a ride before 1pm, almost never start before midday. Although I'll have to if I want to do longer rides now the clocks have gone back.


Same as me, though I am getting a new light next wk.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> That's the one I'm going to sign up for too. I feel I kind of have to as I drive past the starting point every day on my commute!


Registration is now open at;
http://www.shakespeare100.org.uk/

I am in ! Just need to keep up this training and get up to the distance.



Edit;
And you need the Triban3 !


----------



## Typhon (1 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Registration is now open at;
> http://www.shakespeare100.org.uk/
> 
> I am in ! Just need to keep up this training and get up to the distance.p
> ...


 
Oh dear, no excuse for me not to sign up now then!

No, you need the Triban 3.  I've just been using mine on the turbo trainer actually. It's great being able to go at your own pace and warm up and down properly, rather than having to adapt to the conditions of the road. I've ordered a front wheel raiser because right now it feels like I'm permanently cycling downhill which is weird when you're pedalling hard. I'll post a proper review of it in a few days when I've had a few good goes but so far so good.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2012)

Bad week. Baaaaad, bad week. Gear cables snapped after two miles of first ride, not had time to replace it due to stupid working hours (although i will change the lot when I get a minute), pulled my lower back as a result of said long working hours and cold weather and now there is a horrid creak coming from the crank area! Oh and all of a sudden i have a sharp pain on the back of my knee! I'm 34, surely I'm too young to be falling to bits! Aaaaaaaagh! I start to make progress after a short while off the bike and now I'm set back again! Talk about one step forward! 

Other than that just wanted to say well done for all your progress this week, it's nice to read stories that, despite my sh!tter of a week, continue to inspire me!


----------



## Reece (2 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Registration is now open at;
> http://www.shakespeare100.org.uk/
> 
> I am in ! Just need to keep up this training and get up to the distance.
> ...


Looks good and I'm tempted to sign up. 

May also be a good chance to put faces to names on this thread if any of you sign up.


----------



## Reece (2 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Bad week. Baaaaad, bad week. Gear cables snapped after two miles of first ride, not had time to replace it due to stupid working hours (although i will change the lot when I get a minute), pulled my lower back as a result of said long working hours and cold weather and now there is a horrid creak coming from the crank area! Oh and all of a sudden i have a sharp pain on the back of my knee! I'm 34, surely I'm too young to be falling to bits! Aaaaaaaagh! I start to make progress after a short while off the bike and now I'm set back again! Talk about one step forward!
> 
> Other than that just wanted to say well done for all your progress this week, it's nice to read stories that, despite my sh!tter of a week, continue to inspire me!


Hope you feel we'll soon mate. 

Also my gear cable snapped on my old bike on Wednesday. Never had any issues with it, then when I give it the once over the front derailleur cable snaps 10mins before the guy comes to buy it lol. 

Hoping I won't have to change bar tape as well as my cables are hidden underneath it. Hope I can just slip the inner out leaving the outer in situ.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Hope you feel we'll soon mate.
> 
> Also my gear cable snapped on my old bike on Wednesday. Never had any issues with it, then when I give it the once over the front derailleur cable snaps 10mins before the guy comes to buy it lol.
> 
> Hoping I won't have to change bar tape as well as my cables are hidden underneath it. Hope I can just slip the inner out leaving the outer in situ.



Thanks! Back trouble is part and parcel of my job so it comes with the territory (jointing cables for the electricity board). As for the knee, that's more worrying......

To be fair it had been fraying for a while and I forgot about it, plus I tensioned it up a few weeks back as it was just skipping the smallest cog, it's ready for a service anyway so I'll get all the bits one day next week and give it a going over. As for the crank creak, which tends to occur under load, it might be something or nothing, though as it was a sudden occurrence I suspect a bearing or something in the bottom bracket? (I'm no mechanic so don't know for sure)

It sounds like Sods law with your gear cable on your old bike, that would've probably happened to me if I was in your position, such is my luck lately lol! 

Would you not change the outers as well then?


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Bad week. Baaaaad, bad week. Gear cables snapped after two miles of first ride, not had time to replace it due to stupid working hours (although i will change the lot when I get a minute), pulled my lower back as a result of said long working hours and cold weather and now there is a horrid creak coming from the crank area! Oh and all of a sudden i have a sharp pain on the back of my knee! I'm 34, surely I'm too young to be falling to bits! Aaaaaaaagh! I start to make progress after a short while off the bike and now I'm set back again! Talk about one step forward!
> 
> Other than that just wanted to say well done for all your progress this week, it's nice to read stories that, despite my sh!tter of a week, continue to inspire me!


Chin up, Cables can be replaced, Knees can be rested and work won't always get in the way and yes you are way too young to start falling to bits !


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Chin up, Cables can be replaced, Knees can be rested and work won't always get in the way and yes you are way too young to start falling to bits !



Yeah I know that, I'm not too bothered about mechanicals, just my health. But by the same token it's still frustrating! :-)


----------



## Reece (2 Nov 2012)

If it was my main bike I'd change outers but as I'm selling it, changing the outers would mean changing the bar tape due to the way the cables are routed underneath the tape. The bikes only selling for £90 so would like to keep costs down.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Nov 2012)

Just come back from 27.2 mile route, the farthest so far for me. 
Feeling quite pleased with myself.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just come back from 27.2 mile route, the farthest so far for me.
> Feeling quite pleased with myself.




Nice one! Well done.


----------



## Crosstrailer (2 Nov 2012)

Just back from an 18.6 miler which includes a 4.3 mile loop around a nature reserve. As it isn't suitable for roadies the Strava segment hasn't been ridden by a huge amount of people and after riding it for the first time the other day I was a minute down on the leader.

It contains two air-lock type gates and around 8 width restrictions that cannot be cycled through (in place to stop motorcycles being brought onto the reserve). Today I decided that on each restriction I would stay on the bike, turn the bars sideways and squeeze my shoulders through and I would just lift the bike over the fences instead of wasting time with the gates. It was fairly windy but not many peds or other cyclists around so I thought I would give it a good go.

Result - took 1m 10s off my time and took the KOM award by 10 seconds - my first ever KOM !!!!! I also had 3 segment PBs elsewhere on the ride so a very productive day !


----------



## Sillyoldman (2 Nov 2012)

About 15 months ago I bought a Carrera Subway bike with a view to losing some weight (was 17 stone) and getting a bit fitter. A bad back and hernia operation plus general laziness saw the bike languish in the shed until June this year. Had a blood pressure check and the doctor removed the first cuff muttering "must be faulty" and tried another. My BP was unbelievably high. As well as being prescribed some drugs to lower it we discussed exercise, lifestyle, diet etc.

So out came the bike. First attempt lasted 3 miles on the flat and I honestly thought I was not long for this world. Couldn't breath and my legs were so wobbly I thought somebody had stolen my leg bones. I felt dreadful. To cut a long story short I started eating healthier food and kept at the cycling. A few weeks in and I will never forget it, I was puffing and grunting my way up what I thought was Mount Snowdon, in first gear when a couple of rascals in a Corsa passed me and shouted out "go on, give it some spacehopper". How rude - but true.

I have gradually increased my distance out to 38 miles, my best to date. Regularly doing 25 milers and trying to do 60 - 70 miles per week. I cannot believe how much better I feel. Still need to shift a bit of timber but now down to 14.5 stone. I can ride up hills that used to strike dread into me (ok, I realise that compared to some places its hardly mountainous here in Romford but Shepherds hill made me shake like a sh*tting dog). I have been places that the old hydrid probably should not have been ridden, ankle deep in water when the Ingerbourne valley floods (often) and axle deep in mud when I have got lost on trails (even more often). And this is what I love, roads and trails, getting out whenever I can.
And now, a few weeks from a big birthday Mrs Silly has agreed to let me have a new steed. My LBS has a Surly Crosscheck frame on order for me and will spec the bike up to my budget. Can't wait.
oh and as for "spacehopper hill", I ride it regularly and chuckle to myself every time. Now rather than first gear I cruise up in 4th and sometimes 5th.
One day I may even do lycra.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Nov 2012)

Great story Sillyoldman.

Just do the Lycra !


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2012)

Sillyoldman said:


> About 15 months ago I bought a Carrera Subway bike with a view to losing some weight (was 17 stone) and getting a bit fitter. A bad back and hernia operation plus general laziness saw the bike languish in the shed until June this year. Had a blood pressure check and the doctor removed the first cuff muttering "must be faulty" and tried another. My BP was unbelievably high. As well as being prescribed some drugs to lower it we discussed exercise, lifestyle, diet etc.
> 
> So out came the bike. First attempt lasted 3 miles on the flat and I honestly thought I was not long for this world. Couldn't breath and my legs were so wobbly I thought somebody had stolen my leg bones. I felt dreadful. To cut a long story short I started eating healthier food and kept at the cycling. A few weeks in and I will never forget it, I was puffing and grunting my way up what I thought was Mount Snowdon, in first gear when a couple of rascals in a Corsa passed me and shouted out "go on, give it some spacehopper". How rude - but true.
> 
> ...



Absolutely fantastic story this!


----------



## Crosstrailer (2 Nov 2012)

In Essex terms Shepherds Hill is a monster LOL


----------



## Reece (2 Nov 2012)

Sillyoldman said:


> About 15 months ago I bought a Carrera Subway bike with a view to losing some weight (was 17 stone) and getting a bit fitter. A bad back and hernia operation plus general laziness saw the bike languish in the shed until June this year. Had a blood pressure check and the doctor removed the first cuff muttering "must be faulty" and tried another. My BP was unbelievably high. As well as being prescribed some drugs to lower it we discussed exercise, lifestyle, diet etc.
> 
> So out came the bike. First attempt lasted 3 miles on the flat and I honestly thought I was not long for this world. Couldn't breath and my legs were so wobbly I thought somebody had stolen my leg bones. I felt dreadful. To cut a long story short I started eating healthier food and kept at the cycling. A few weeks in and I will never forget it, I was puffing and grunting my way up what I thought was Mount Snowdon, in first gear when a couple of rascals in a Corsa passed me and shouted out "go on, give it some spacehopper". How rude - but true.
> 
> ...


Great story, and on the lycra just do it. I was always concerned about what people would think but now I don't care, and on club runs I reckon I'd feel out of place not wearing lycra lol.


----------



## Reece (2 Nov 2012)

Had to nip to my mothers houser after work so managed a nice 7miles on the mountain bike. Real different riding more than the 1.2mile (one way) commute on the MTB as all my main riding is now on the roadie (except commute). Can really tell the road bike gearing is paying off as didn't once drop out of the front top ring.

http://app.strava.com/activities/26728837


----------



## DaveyM (2 Nov 2012)

I managed my fastest (long) ride yet tonight 
20 miles in just less than 1hr 30 mins which works out around 14mph.....oh yeah!!!!

I have had a hell of a week so had plenty to get out of my system 

There are some great tales and results on here, well done


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just come back from 27.2 mile route, the farthest so far for me.
> Feeling quite pleased with myself.


5 hours later and my knees are aching a lot, looking forward to a hot soak in the tub.

I have a cycling rest tomorrow as I am working a 13 hour shift.

I can't believe I am telling you this but,
I am sat here with one of the kids hot water bottles on my Knees and its heavenly !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Nov 2012)

Wonderful achievements, everyone keep at it.


----------



## Typhon (2 Nov 2012)

Wow, some great achievements today guys. Well done! 

As it's half-term I finished work early (well everyone with kids was, so it was really in the interests of equal opportunities ) and did my training route.

http://app.strava.com/activities/26718311
Was very windy and cold but it was nice to cycle under blue skies for once!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> Wow, some great achievements today guys. Well done!
> 
> As it's half-term I finished work early (well everyone with kids was, so it was really in the interests of equal opportunities ) and did my training route.
> 
> ...


Nice one James, I did 40 miles today though it was broken up by an appointment this morning and then a little shopping, Rothwell I managed one P.B., and like you James I too suffered with the wind.
Total for the wk so far,






The highlights indicated its in the top three for its category


----------



## Typhon (2 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one James, I did 40 miles today though it was broken up by an appointment this morning and then a little shopping, Rothwell I managed one P.B., and like you James I too suffered with the wind.
> Total for the wk so far,
> View attachment 14659
> 
> ...


 
Well done Nigel! The amount you cycle is really amazing. 40+ miles a day and 2000+ feet, on average


----------



## Leescfc79 (3 Nov 2012)

Last Sunday after struggling to do 5.5 miles I joked that my first 20 miler wasn't many weeks away, I was wrong, it was only 6 days away!

Went out with aim to do 15 miles this morning but after reaching that target I thought I'd just try for 20.

http://app.strava.com/activities/26776878


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2012)

Leescfc79 said:


> Last Sunday after struggling to do 5.5 miles I joked that my first 20 miler wasn't many weeks away, I was wrong, it was only 6 days away!
> 
> Went out with aim to do 15 miles this morning but after reaching that target I thought I'd just try for 20.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/26776878


Nice one Lee, a K.O.M. as well.

My first ride in June was8.53 miles, my next was 18.2 then 29.76 on the 23/25/27 June the first 2 were below 10mph the third at 11.2 but that one was pretty flat.



Typhon said:


> Well done Nigel! The amount you cycle is really amazing. 40+ miles a day and 2000+ feet, on average


Thanks, yea that 2000ft killing my speed lol, not that its fast anyway.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> Well done Nigel! The amount you cycle is really amazing. 40+ miles a day and 2000+ feet, on average



Agreed. This is a benchmark for me, or at least it will be when I get my ruddy bike fixed (and my knee!) lol

Well done Nigel, great progress


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Agreed. This is a benchmark for me, or at least it will be when I get my ruddy bike fixed (and my knee!) lol
> 
> Well done Nigel, great progress


Thanks Chris, hope your well enough to ride soon.
I have found the cycling has increase the strength in my knee (right), I had a compression injury to the leg several years ago, it stills bothers me and whilst cycling it the one that hurts, and sometimes i get an acute pain in the knee, though it goes if I easy up a little for a while.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks Chris, hope your well enough to ride soon.
> I have found the cycling has increase the strength in my knee (right), I had a compression injury to the leg several years ago, it stills bothers me and whilst cycling it the one that hurts, and sometimes i get an acute pain in the knee, though it goes if I easy up a little for a while.




Is your pain on the rear of your knee? Mine is, not sure what that means?I don't think I've done mine cycling, but possibly from kneeling on hard surfaces at work. I will take this week to recover and get the bike serviced ready for winter in the meantime. If no better then If no better then I'll go see the quack. It's interesting that your knee has strengthened through riding because initially I was reluctant to jump back on the saddle for fear of making it worse.


----------



## RWright (3 Nov 2012)

Leescfc79 said:


> Last Sunday after struggling to do 5.5 miles I joked that my first 20 miler wasn't many weeks away, I was wrong, it was only 6 days away!
> 
> Went out with aim to do 15 miles this morning but after reaching that target I thought I'd just try for 20.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/26776878


 
That is great progress with a KOM as a bonus. Very nice.


----------



## DaveyM (3 Nov 2012)

Did my first 40 mile (non stop), well I say non stop but there was a couple of times I had to check that I was still actually moving 

http://app.strava.com/activities/26804792

had a nice bath and a little cry when I got in


----------



## RWright (3 Nov 2012)

Nice job. I would have probably started the crying at about the 35 mile point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Is your pain on the rear of your knee? Mine is, not sure what that means?I don't think I've done mine cycling, but possibly from kneeling on hard surfaces at work. I will take this week to recover and get the bike serviced ready for winter in the meantime. If no better then If no better then I'll go see the quack. It's interesting that your knee has strengthened through riding because initially I was reluctant to jump back on the saddle for fear of making it worse.


I will et back to you on this Chris, i have to go out, but its just above the knee at the front. I want to say well done Davey, and I think I have just done my first cat4 climb, correct me if I am wrong anyone.
http://app.strava.com/activities/26813256#480145156
ignore the first one on the ride i dont think its a cat4


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Did my first 40 mile (non stop), well I say non stop but there was a couple of times I had to check that I was still actually moving
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/26804792
> 
> had a nice bath and a little cry when I got in


Nice one Dave


Chris Doyle said:


> Is your pain on the rear of your knee? Mine is, not sure what that means?I don't think I've done mine cycling, but possibly from kneeling on hard surfaces at work. I will take this week to recover and get the bike serviced ready for winter in the meantime. If no better then If no better then I'll go see the quack. It's interesting that your knee has strengthened through riding because initially I was reluctant to jump back on the saddle for fear of making it worse.


I got some pain about 3 miles from home, but eased up and it was ok.


----------



## Rayvon (4 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I did it, 1000km this month, though the garmin I switch off at a point turned it on and forgot to start the timer, for about 1 1/2 miles, wouldn't mind but I think I got a p.b. on the stretch just after.
> But I did get two other p.b's.
> Park Lane Sprint. 17's quicker 21.9mph to 24.6mph.
> and
> ...


Well done Nigel on the milage for the month


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2012)

Rayvon said:


> Well done Nigel on the milage for the month


Thanks, Ray.
Well what a week, I achieved my best weekly mileage 203.27 miles my best avg mileage at 40.65 miles a day (5 days) my best weekly elevation gain at 11001 feet (2200.2 ft per) or 54.12 ft per mile, also my best total monthly mileage on Wed, 626.18 miles (1001.89 km)


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks, Ray.
> Well what a week, I achieved my best weekly mileage 203.27 miles my best avg mileage at 40.65 miles a day (5 days) my best weekly elevation gain at 11001 feet (2200.2 ft per) or 54.12 ft per mile, also my best total monthly mileage on Wed, 626.18 miles (1001.89 km)



Great achievement Nigel, don't think I will ever get those numbers.
These Vikings can't be that bad to keep up with this punishing schedule.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great achievement Nigel, don't think I will ever get those numbers.
> These Vikings can't be that bad to keep up with this punishing schedule.


Thank Brian, its just a matter of keeping going really, I never though I would either, the hills at the start i hated, but now whilst I still hate them, I also look forward to them, that cat 4 I did yesterday, I had been up before shortly after I started, and it beat me, there hasn't been one since (more due to gearing than my ability).
The bikes ok its just not sought after, or particular light ii its class, but apart from that I really don't know much about bike design so I cant comment further. I have modified it somewhat, the gearing is much lower it has mudguards and a rack and bag all the things most road bikes shouldn't have, but it goes, I am slow so whats it matter.
This is took at the top of Denby Dale Rd just south of Wakefield. at about 520ft, there is nothing high around here I can find without riding much further a field. Sorry about the quality it was difficult getting the bike and the transmitter both exposed. Looking toward Home Moss from Top Land.


----------



## philinmerthyr (4 Nov 2012)

It's been a great weekend. Spent 4hrs 15 mins on he bike and ridden 54 miles. One ride in Swansea (31 miles) and one in Cardiff (23 miles). A bit of variety from my rides around Merthyr during the week.

Been riding for 6 weeks and covered 450 miles. Weight down from 22st 7lbs to 21st 2lb.

Riding the Roubaix in all weather conditions. I haven't touched the mountain bike since I bought it.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (4 Nov 2012)

Started cycling almost 3 months ago. A month later I felt as though I was maybe fit enough to commute the 10 mile trip to work a few days a week. 3 commutes a week soon became 4 then last week I cycled into work every day.

When i've had the chance I've also been out some weekends and have done a couple of 20 milers and two 30 milers. The first 30 miler I did was exactly 2 months after I started riding (http://connect.garmin.com/activity/230827427). Went for another one today & found it significantly easier than the first time. Hills that I used to avoid like the plague are now a challenge that I actively seek out.

Starting to wish my commute was a little longer now though as it's over too quickly. Unfortunately most days I have to pick up my son from school so don't get the opportunity to take the long way home.

Best things about starting cycling - 1)I've lost 4 stone in the last 5 months and the cycling has certainly helped with this. 2)It's given me a whole new interest. 3)I'm about 500% fitter than I was before I started.

Worst things about cycling - 1)There's a chance that I may have become a cycling bore to all my friends. 2)Trying to keep the steed clean, especially now the weathers turned horrible. 3)How much money have i spent!!!


----------



## Reece (4 Nov 2012)

Another 53miler today, although it's the first bad weather I've rode in, Started off just cold but soon we were riding in the rain for 3 hours. The cafe stop couldn't come soon enough as my fingertips were so numb and toes seemed not existent lol. But to be honest I actually enjoyed the ride, just need to purchase some good waterproof gloves and overshoes and I can't see bad weather bothering me, except for snow, ice heavy torrential rain.

http://app.strava.com/activities/26923444

Oh, and well done Nigel on the months total mileage, that is some going.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (4 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Another 53miler today, although it's the first bad weather I've rode in, Started off just cold but soon we were riding in the rain for 3 hours. The cafe stop couldn't come soon enough as my fingertips were so numb and toes seemed not existent lol. But to be honest I actually enjoyed the ride, just need to purchase some good waterproof gloves and overshoes and I can't see bad weather bothering me, except for snow, ice heavy torrential rain.
> 
> I bought myself a pair of Seal Skinz winter gloves, Endura overshoes and an Endura pak a mak last week and they've made such a difference. My hands and feet have stayed dry and toasty warm on both rides this weekend and the rather has been pretty miserable.
> 
> The pak a mak scrunches up small enough to fit in my jersey pocket and has kept me 100% dry through 90 minutes of constant rain today.


----------



## Reece (4 Nov 2012)

Alexis Holwell said:


> I bought myself a pair of Seal Skinz winter gloves, Endura overshoes and an Endura pak a mak last week and they've made such a difference. My hands and feet have stayed dry and toasty warm on both rides this weekend and the rather has been pretty miserable.
> 
> The pak a mak scrunches up small enough to fit in my jersey pocket and has kept me 100% dry through 90 minutes of constant rain today.


I've just ordered the seal skins extra cold weather gloves on reccommendations of other club members, DHB extreme weather overshoes (also good reviews) and a buff to. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Another 53miler today, although it's the first bad weather I've rode in, Started off just cold but soon we were riding in the rain for 3 hours. The cafe stop couldn't come soon enough as my fingertips were so numb and toes seemed not existent lol. But to be honest I actually enjoyed the ride, just need to purchase some good waterproof gloves and overshoes and I can't see bad weather bothering me, except for snow, ice heavy torrential rain.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/26923444
> 
> Oh, and well done Nigel on the months total mileage, that is some going.


6 p.b.'s what were you doing racing to get out of the rain.

Well done Alexis & Phil


----------



## Reece (4 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 6 p.b.'s what were you doing racing to get out of the rain


Lol, not as many people turned out (imagine it was due to the weather) so our pace was a bit quicker. Oh and some faster sections to get warm haha.


----------



## DaveyM (4 Nov 2012)

Another good weekend of results 

Well done all


----------



## RWright (4 Nov 2012)

I get another 16 miler in today and you all are doing 30 to 50 !  OK I am going to play the age card, I bet I have you there.  Really great progress on here, nice to see.


----------



## NickJ95GB (4 Nov 2012)

i've just decided to do rhyl to betws-y-coed on both saturday and sunday from now on - 130 miles every weekend  hope to do LAJOG in this summer or next


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I get another 16 miler in today and you all are doing 30 to 50 !  OK I am going to play the age card, I bet I have you there.  Really great progress on here, nice to see.


Well I am 48.


NickJ95GB said:


> i've just decided to do rhyl to betws-y-coed on both saturday and sunday from now on - 130 miles every weekend  hope to do LAJOG in this summer or next


I dont think I will be doing anything like that soon, I am happy at 40-50 miles a ride.


----------



## RWright (4 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I am 48.
> 
> I dont think I will be doing anything like that soon, I am happy at 40-50 miles a ride.


 
Your progress seems great for 48. I don't think I could have done the miles you do when I was 48. I am 7 years older, I wish I had gotten into cycling much younger.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Your progress seems great for 48. I don't think I could have done the miles you do when I was 48. I am 7 years older, I wish I had gotten into cycling much younger.


I have quite a bit of time really, sometimes when I am out it doesn't feel I am making any gains, but when I look at it I know I am, its just when you start, I think you do look at your speed, then you realise thats not what its about, i would rather do 13mph over the terrain I went yesterday than 16mph over the terrain I was doing two months ago, hills as opposed to totally flat ( well relatively flat), I think we wish many things as we grow older, just do what you can and be happy with it.


----------



## RWright (4 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have quite a bit of time really, sometimes when I am out it doesn't feel I am making any gains, but when I look at it I know I am, its just when you start, I think you do look at your speed, then you realise thats not what its about, i would rather do 13mph over the terrain I went yesterday than 16mph over the terrain I was doing two months ago, hills as opposed to totally flat ( well relatively flat), I think we wish many things as we grow older, just do what you can and be happy with it.


 
I feel like I am not making a lot of progress sometimes as well but I have lost and am still losing weight, my core, arms and legs are getting stronger and I feel better. I think increasing the distance and elevations like you are doing is a great way to improve, even if you are not seeing immediate results on speeds and time. I wish I had more time to do the same.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2012)

Just back from a nice 16.2 mile circuit,the first 8 with my wife (1hour! Eek) then the last 8 in 35 mins. 
The tendons at the back of my knees gave me some stick over the weekend after Fridays 27 mile ride to Stratford so was glad all was ok on today's ride.



RWright said:


> I get another 16 miler in today and you all are doing 30 to 50 !  OK I am going to play the age card, I bet I have you there.  Really great progress on here, nice to see.


I bet you can't guess how old I am?


----------



## number3 (5 Nov 2012)

I did my first 10 mile today in about 40 mins although that's just a guess as I didn't have a watch on. I'll repost something more scientific next time I go out for a ride. Loving cycling by the way. I do have a bit of fitness being a runner but I did find out today that I'd rather run up a hill than cycle up one!!! I'm sure this different muscle set will develop over time and the two (running & cycling) will eventually complement each other.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2012)

Welcome number3


----------



## Fasta Asloth (5 Nov 2012)

Finally 'progressed' to SPDs from flats, first outing today, so far so good, but expect the tumbles to happen when I finally become complacent and stop the internal mantra of 'must unclip, must unclip' as I approach the stops.....


----------



## Reece (5 Nov 2012)

Fasta Asloth said:


> Finally 'progressed' to SPDs from flats, first outing today, so far so good, but expect the tumbles to happen when I finally become complacent and stop the internal mantra of 'must unclip, must unclip' as I approach the stops.....


There won't be any looking back now. I love mine!


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from a nice 16.2 mile circuit,the first 8 with my wife (1hour! Eek) then the last 8 in 35 mins.
> The tendons at the back of my knees gave me some stick over the weekend after Fridays 27 mile ride to Stratford so was glad all was ok on today's ride.
> 
> 
> I bet you can't guess how old I am?


 
I guess 35. This is the first work day since the time change and I got off early to get a ride in lol. I don't think I will be setting any personal records today though. My legs are a little tired from standing a lot today at work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I guess 35. This is the first work day since the time change and I got off early to get a ride in lol. I don't think I will be setting any personal records today though. My legs are a little tired from standing a lot today at work.


I think the 50 mph sign might give us a clue.
We've had ours a week, the clocks going back.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (6 Nov 2012)

Into my second week of commuting and loving it... I got a good run on the lights today and managed to knock 2:37 off my best time (knocking big chunks off the two strava segments on my route in the process). One of them is all uphill and so far I've got stuck at the lights half way, but not today!

Shame I have to do all this pesky work business before I can do the return journey...

My current route is 5.8 km in and 5.2km home, so I'll need a bit longer before I'm tackling any 30/40/50 milers, but I'll get there I hope!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> Into my second week of commuting and loving it... I got a good run on the lights today and managed to knock 2:37 off my best time (knocking big chunks off the two strava sections on my route in the process). One of them is all uphill and so far I've got stuck at the lights half way, but not today!
> 
> Shame I have to do all this pesky work business before I can do the return journey...
> 
> My current route is 5.8 km in and 5.2km home, so I'll need a bit longer before I'm tackling any 30/40/50 milers, but I'll get there I hope!


You will Harry, just keep it steady and increase the distances, can you increase the run home a little.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I shouldn't be discouraged by the lack of your avg speed not increasing, I am the same, but I have noticed on strava I still get p.b.'s, every ride is different just think of it this way, where as once you used to stop (be through choice or need, I had to stop when I started, these days I stop if I want to), you no longer need to, that in itself is an improvement.


 
IIRC there is annecdotal evidence on this forum, and back-up musings elsewhere, that suggest that cycling in winter is harder than summer, hence don't expect average speeds to increase in winter. Apparently it is the air density that does it. Most of the effort in cycling on the level is pushing air out of the way, and with more of it around in winter, it gets more difficult. Heavier and bulkier clothes has a smaller effect, but some people suggest that the cold air is less effective in getting oxygen into the blood. Maybe the body has to restrict air flow to get in warm enough by the time it has hit the lungs?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2012)

BrumJim said:


> IIRC there is annecdotal evidence on this forum, and back-up musings elsewhere, that suggest that cycling in winter is harder than summer, hence don't expect average speeds to increase in winter. Apparently it is the air density that does it. Most of the effort in cycling on the level is pushing air out of the way, and with more of it around in winter, it gets more difficult. Heavier and bulkier clothes has a smaller effect, but some people suggest that the cold air is less effective in getting oxygen into the blood. Maybe the body has to restrict air flow to get in warm enough by the time it has hit the lungs?


 
Think there is definitely something in what you say. Must admit the old legs don't feel as loose and supple in the winter and breathing in lungfuls of frosty air isn't great either. I usually like to go out first thing in the morning so I can do other things later in the day but, on the odd day when I don't manage and decide to go for a quick run later after eating and when it is warmer it is definitely easier on the body.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (6 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will Harry, just keep it steady and increase the distances, can you increase the run home a little.


 
I'm sure I could! I'll have a look on google maps and see where I could add in a loop to increase the distance a bit


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2012)

BrumJim said:


> IIRC there is annecdotal evidence on this forum, and back-up musings elsewhere, that suggest that cycling in winter is harder than summer, hence don't expect average speeds to increase in winter. Apparently it is the air density that does it. Most of the effort in cycling on the level is pushing air out of the way, and with more of it around in winter, it gets more difficult. Heavier and bulkier clothes has a smaller effect, but some people suggest that the cold air is less effective in getting oxygen into the blood. Maybe the body has to restrict air flow to get in warm enough by the time it has hit the lungs?


True enough, but my speeds were going down in sept, due to the fact I have started climbing more hills, but as I say I am not that bothered really, because I can climb now what I wouldn't have dreamed of 2-3 months ago.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Nov 2012)

All this exercise, cycling and weight loss has seen my MoJo return with a vengeance. Way hay..........


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2012)

Worst avg speed since 19th July (12.2 mph over 25.2 miles) and I still managed 4 p.b's and 5, 2nd fastest times.
http://app.strava.com/activities/27097415 so avg speed isn't everything.


----------



## NickJ95GB (6 Nov 2012)

went on a really quick 7 mile ride after school with a huge huge wind, was easily going 27mph on the way there, and 13.5 on the way back.... but still really enjoyed both ways


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Nov 2012)

Half way round today's ride and I get a massive intermittent clonking cracking noise, which I think is the rear wheel bearing, but can't be sure, very steady short cut ride home after checking it was basically safe. The front wheel bearing has been adjusted up a bit last week but needs rebuilding and the bottom end is knackered, I've adjusted it up twice in the last fortnight. The poor old thing is falling apart. It's time too throw the towel in and get over to Decathlon.
Luckily my wife was riding with me and and suggested I wait no more as it sounds too dangerous ( I'm in her good books at the moment, see my last post!).


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Half way round today's ride and I get a massive intermittent clonking cracking noise, which I think is the rear wheel bearing, but can't be sure, very steady short cut ride home after checking it was basically safe. The front wheel bearing has been adjusted up a bit last week but needs rebuilding and the bottom end is knackered, I've adjusted it up twice in the last fortnight. The poor old thing is falling apart. It's time to,throw the towel in and get over to Decathlon.
> Luckily my wife was riding with me and and suggested I wait no more as it sounds to dangerous ( I'm in her good books at the moment, see my last post!).


 
Quick, before she changes her mind


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Nov 2012)

Mrs Brianevesham says she won't change her mind, so we are off tomorrow work permitting.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

She didn't. 
Woo Hoo here is my Triban3 no miles yet.


----------



## Reece (8 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> She didn't.
> Woo Hoo here is my Triban3 no miles yet.


Nice one Brian. 

Enjoy the bike for many, many happy miles of riding!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> She didn't.
> Woo Hoo here is my Triban3 no miles yet.


Nice one, when you off out. I cant wait to see your improvements.
I had a few unexpected p.b's today
http://app.strava.com/activities/27245816 and I liked this one the most I think, Wentbridge to Little Smeaton. the first section I managed in 38/28 as opposed to the 26 front, and finally an improvement in my avg speed.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

Just a quick ride round the estate so far, need to adjust everything to fit me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a quick ride round the estate so far, need to adjust everything to fit me.


Hows it compare, so far.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hows it compare, so far.


Very very light, sharp, responsive and well put together. I haven't had a drops bike since 93 so will take some getting used to, the same with the brake levers/gear shifters.
First time I have been in a Decathlon store, never seen so many new bikes in one place.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Very very light, sharp, responsive and well put together. I haven't had a drops bike since 93 so will take some getting used to, the same with the brake levers/gear shifters.
> First time I have been in a Decathlon store, never seen so many new bikes in one place.


I am like that if I go to Evans to get some bits, cant afford one though, so dont even look. Speaking of drops, I started using them today, for more than a brief spell, it helped in the wind, just not comfortable on them, and may need to get some Tiagra shifters (looking to upgrade from the 7sp anyway) if i use them more often. I had problems with the shifters the first time I road the new design, always had shifters on the down tubes before.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> always had shifters on the down tubes before.


Yes my Peugeot had down tube shifters in 93. I know these will be great, but will take some getting used to.

Busy this afternoon, but hope to go out Friday midday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes my Peugeot had down tube shifters in 93. I know these will be great, but will take some getting used to.
> 
> Busy this afternoon, but hope to go out Friday midday.


They are, great innovation.
Like wise, so we might be riding at the same time.
I have this new light to try out later, I will try and get a picture close to how it appears, but it is bright, its quite bright on the landing but its still shows up bright.


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Nov 2012)

I was initially disappointed with my ride today with my average dropping to just 12 mph. Then I noticed that Strava showed I had done over 1,000 ft of climbing for the first time. My 20 mile ride started with 5 miles of climbing into the Brecon Beacons before dropping down and finishing off with a 7 mile steady climb back to my house. 

All in all I think I did ok hauling my 21st up the hills so 12 mph isn't too bad.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> All in all I think I did ok hauling my 21st up the hills so 12 mph isn't too bad.


 And I think so too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was initially disappointed with my ride today with my average dropping to just 12 mph. Then I noticed that Strava showed I had done over 1,000 ft of climbing for the first time. My 20 mile ride started with 5 miles of climbing into the Brecon Beacons before dropping down and finishing off with a 7 mile steady climb back to my house.
> 
> All in all I think I did ok hauling my 21st up the hills so 12 mph isn't too bad.


I think its brilliant Phil, its not always about avg speed.
When I first started it took me a month to get an avg over 12mph with a gain of over 1000ft, and it was over a longer distance, so on the whole not as steep.


----------



## Rayvon (8 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one, when you off out. I cant wait to see your improvements.
> I had a few unexpected p.b's today
> http://app.strava.com/activities/27245816 and I liked this one the most I think, Wentbridge to Little Smeaton. the first section I managed in 38/28 as opposed to the 26 front, and finally an improvement in my avg speed.



Nice one Nigel, was thinking of doing a route up that way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

Rayvon said:


> Nice one Nigel, was thinking of doing a route up that way.


Thanks. I come down Donny way from time to time.


----------



## NickJ95GB (8 Nov 2012)

to the Triban guy;
very nice, why didn't you replace those heavy lights with those cheap rubber ones though!
and i also found making the handlebars straighter is easier on the wrists and especially on the drops, it looks a little low, like mine was, just rotate a few degrees upwards


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> to the Triban guy;
> very nice, why didn't you replace those heavy lights with those cheap rubber ones though!
> and i also found making the handlebars straighter is easier on the wrists and especially on the drops, it looks a little low, like mine was, just rotate a few degrees upwards


The picture was taken as soon as It left the car, thanks for the tip, they do look like the need turning up. I hadn't noticed! Which rubber lights are you recommending ?


----------



## Crosstrailer (8 Nov 2012)

Being 69 miles behind my goal schedule on mycyclinglog.com, I managed a 30 miler today that included a visit to a wooded country park. Cyclists aren't allowed through much of the woodland and have to follow paths that circumvent the woods for the most part. That isn't a major problem, but after a while the cycle paths ended and I had to ride a couple of miles across pathless meadows that were absolutely sodden, thick with mud and the wheels where sinking up to the spokes in places - not a pleasant experience and soon both me and the bike were covered in mud. I don't mind getting dirty and riding in the rain but it was so fatiguing I can't say I enjoyed the experience !!!! After riding home I then had to stand outside for 45 mins cleaning & drying the bike before I bought it back in the house.

Still, it's 30 miles on the clock !!!


----------



## NickJ95GB (8 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> The picture was taken as soon as It left the car, thanks for the tip, they do look like the need turning up. I hadn't noticed! Which rubber lights are you recommending ?


something like this http://www.decathlon.co.uk/vi00-ultra-black-rear-id_8187577.html but i got a front and rear for £4.00
and your first ride will be incredible, average speed is up by 7/8mph. it's fantastic  seat height makes a lot of difference on this bike, too, make sure it's as high as you can realistically sit at


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

Cheers Nick, all advice and tips accepted here.


----------



## RWright (8 Nov 2012)

Crosstrailer, nice work on that 30 miles the hard way.

Brian, congrats on the new bike. Sharp!

I got home a little later than I had hoped, only got 10 in today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2012)

Just back from the first ride out with the T3, overall excellent, feels wierd after the old hybrid.
I hat to cut it short though (8miles) as I was getting a strange intermittent noise when I pushed down on the right pedal and only under load, tried flicking through all the gears but no good, I think it is the chain rubbing on the front mech, but why only when I push down on the right pedal, does this seem like a simple adjustment or should I just go back to the Coventry store and get them to sort it?







Edit;

Yes it's the chain rubbing on the mech cage, popping back to the store monday for them to adjust.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from the first ride out with the T3, overall excellent, feels wierd after the old hybrid.
> I hat to cut it short though (8miles) as I was getting a strange intermittent noise when I pushed down on the right pedal and only under load, tried flicking through all the gears but no good, I think it is the chain rubbing on the front mech, but why only when I push down on the right pedal, does this seem like a simple adjustment or should I just go back to the Coventry store and get them to sort it?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Probably slight movement under load on the crank or bb, as you put the force on the outside of the pedal as you push down the top of the chain ring move ever so slightly out toward the outer cage, there should be a tensioner on the gear cable look on the gear cable as it comes out of the shifter there is an adjuster, try tightening that a little this will move the cage across 0.5mm to a 1. should be all thats needed, not to much though other wise the chain may come off and/or not shift back down properly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

Well what a naff ride, was never comfortable, lowest avg sp then ever 11.9mph lowest since 17/7, but however I still got a p.b. though I think the only other time I did that stretch I got a phone call, at least I wasn't bottom on any of the new stretches I did, I think, well apart from the two I have just added, though there may be somw more times to add yet.
http://app.strava.com/activities/27330856?segment_created=true#489913291


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Probably slight movement under load on the crank or bb, as you put the force on the outside of the pedal as you push down the top of the chain ring move ever so slightly out toward the outer cage, there should be a tensioner on the gear cable look on the gear cable as it comes out of the shifter there is an adjuster, try tightening that a little this will move the cage across 0.5mm to a 1. should be all thats needed, not to much though other wise the chain may come off and/or not shift back down properly.


No, I cannot see any adjuster on the cable at all, I may be missing it though. We are going back on Monday so I will let them fix it properly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> No, I cannot see any adjuster on the cable at all, I may be missing it though. We are going back on Monday so I will let them fix it properly.


If its ok with you i will copy your picture and mark what I think is an adjuster.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

I think this is the barrel adjuster, though i may be wrong.




Make sure you are on the inner ring and tighten only a little at a time


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2012)

Yes cheers, I tried them, they just spin round and have no effect on the outer cable length so not sure what they are.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

You shouldnt see any change in the outer cable, It should be anticlockwise to increase tension, (it is on mine, though its on the down tube, where the inner cable come out of the outer) release tension on the cable by being on the inner ring, then turn it anticlockwise, then select the outer ring and see if the cage as moved out a little, it want need much.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Nov 2012)

I keep hearing about these triban 3s but don't know anything about them, are they good? The reason I'm asking is in January I'm making the transition from hybrid to road bike (although I'm keeping the hybrid for mucking about on!). So far only the cube peloton has caught my eye (and it was a hell of a test ride on my mates!) but I do like to keep my options open?


----------



## defy-one (10 Nov 2012)

Yes they are THAT good,but don't think it will be on par with a cube peleton. The big thing going for the Triban is carbon front fork and decent frame geometry. The rest of the components are at the bottom end,but what can you expect for £299
If your on a tight budget,then yes it is the bike to go for,but if you have a bigger budget,then personaly i would be looking at Tiagra as a minimum


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Nov 2012)

Great ride this morning. From Tredz on Swansea Enterprise park, around the bay to Blackpill and then inland to Gowerton and back.

The 30 miles meant I've ridden 501 miles since 22nd Sept. I also improved 15 Strava times. I also rode 87 miles with 4 rides in the last week which is the most I've ridden in a week.

I think I've caught the cycling bug


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2012)

Nice going Phil.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Nov 2012)

Well, I did a great ride today, 64.3 miles 
did involve a stop at a cafe for coffee and cake .

Well done to all you good folks again, there are some great motivational tales on here


----------



## DaveyM (10 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> The 30 miles meant I've ridden 501 miles since 22nd Sept.


 
I also started to log my miles on the 22nd Sept and today broke the big 500 mile barrier.

So well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> I also started to log my miles on the 22nd Sept and today broke the big 500 mile barrier.
> 
> So well done


Well done for both mile stones.


----------



## Reece (10 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Well, I did a great ride today, 64.3 miles
> did involve a stop at a cafe for coffee and cake .
> 
> Well done to all you good folks again, there are some great motivational tales on here


Nice one Dave, So that's the metric century done then. Also well done on the mileage milestone.

Hopefully I should break the 500 milestone tomorrow or be very close.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one Dave, So that's the metric century done then. Also well done on the mileage milestone.
> 
> Hopefully I should break the 500 milestone tomorrow or be very close.


 
I didn't even realise that it was 100km  no wonder I'm so tired


----------



## Reece (10 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> I didn't even realise that it was 100km  no wonder I'm so tired


 A nice surprise for you then Dave! And you can't beat coffee and cake mid ride. Can't wait for mine tomorrow lol!


----------



## NickJ95GB (10 Nov 2012)

did 66 miles today through from Rhyl to Betws-Y-Coed through llanfair thwith 4 hill climbs - 2 moderate, 1 very long and shallow and the other at over 15 degrees for i'd guess 2+ miles. managed to get up that last hill on my second attempt without stopping and averaged 6.5mp/h up it, and did a sprint finish at 16mp/h  insanely hard, and very happy considering last time out on my hybrid i stopped about 5 times, then it poured with rain. I've made it my goal to do that saturdays and sundays, gonna bloody kill me. 200km a weekend, then hoping to do another 14 or 21 miles during the week, depending on time to boost it to over 150 miles a week.


----------



## NickJ95GB (11 Nov 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> did 66 miles today through from Rhyl to Betws-Y-Coed through llanfair thwith 4 hill climbs - 2 moderate, 1 very long and shallow and the other at over 15 degrees for i'd guess 2+ miles. managed to get up that last hill on my second attempt without stopping and averaged 6.5mp/h up it, and did a sprint finish at 16mp/h  insanely hard, and very happy considering last time out on my hybrid i stopped about 5 times, then it poured with rain. I've made it my goal to do that saturdays and sundays, gonna bloody kill me. 200km a weekend, then hoping to do another 14 or 21 miles during the week, depending on time to boost it to over 150 miles a week.


too hard! reducing it to betws-y-coed on saturdays, llandudno on sundays for now


----------



## Reece (11 Nov 2012)

Another 53mile club run today. Just uploaded route to Strava and found I've got my first podium place, 3rd on a segment woohoo lol!

http://app.strava.com/activities/27505069

Weather was beautiful. Started off a bit chilly but sun was out the whole way and quite warm in the sun.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2012)

Well after my horror week the week before last where everything that could've gone wrong did I'm all recovered and the bike is now rideable again it was nice to get out on a sunny November morning! Managed 20 miles mainly flat thru the lanes and some quiet picturesque villages in just under 90 mins. My aim is to cover at least 100 miles per week heading into the new year....that is if something else don't hold me back lol!

Great progress by all, keep it up!


----------



## Devonshiredave (11 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> Absolutely fantastic story this!


+1


----------



## Devonshiredave (11 Nov 2012)

This is a thread I'll keep coming back to. Talk about inspirational. I picked up my new road bike about a week and a half ago now and have been out three times since then. The first ride out was to be about 12 miles to get a feel for the new steed. A momentary lapse in concentration saw me take my first spill since I was about 15! No real harm done, a few minor scratches on the levers and rear mech and a bit of road rash to my right knee and elbow. Lesson #1, pay attention! I cut the ride short to 8.5 miles.
Went out yesterday, determined to put some miles on her but was on a time constraint, so rode out about 7 miles or so and turned tail and came back. 4 PB's on strava. Very happy but another clumsy manoeuvre left me fighting to keep the bike on the road. Lesson #2, be gentle with it!
So, today. Gorgeous day, can't resist the temptation. 20 miles. I decided to ride the commute to work. Now I know it's 12 miles each way, but I was going to turn tail at 10 miles and bag the 20. In the end, feeling pretty good, I rolled into the car park at work, 12 miles in 46 minutes. Quick dismount to get some blood flow to the now numb seating area. Back on the bike and home. The return was almost immediately harder going. After about 15 miles, I didn't have a lot left and things were getting decidedly achy!. Right tricep, quads, posterior. Rule #5 Dave, rule #5! 
It wasn't easy, but I've now done my commute, albeit in a single run. I'd previously cycled the home run on the MTB in late August and it near killed me. I think it timed at about 70 minutes. Today was about 57 mins. I think the bike needs some adjusting in the set up, but I loved this ride. The smell of the trees, the buzzard I saw, the sunshine. What a buzz.
http://app.strava.com/activities/27501116


----------



## Typhon (11 Nov 2012)

Once again, great stories everyone. 

The last 10 days have been incredibly busy and hectic for me, I've barely had time to use the turbo trainer let alone get out on the open road. So today I decided to go for a really long run. Everything was going brilliantly for the first 32 miles, I had averaged 16mph (my best ever) and not stopped apart from junctions. Then suddenly.......bam. I hit the wall.  I used my remaining food but it didn't help. I was 15 miles from home and there was no quicker way back so I just had to struggle home. Average speed plummeted and I had to stop more often than I have since I first started cycling. But I made it home eventually:

http://app.strava.com/activities/27525449

Lesson learned, bring more food next time! I only took two cereal bars and one of those small bags of haribo that wiggle put in with their orders. That's only about 350 calories. By my calculations I burned around 3,000 calories on that ride. The human body can only hold around 1500-2000 calories of glycogen at once so obviously the sums don't add up and not being an athlete my body isn't too good at insta-burning fat reserves evidently!


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Nov 2012)

Hope you've all got out this weekend. I had Thursday and Friday off work and thanks to a very supportive wife I've spend even more time on the bike. Over the last 4 days I've ridden 86 miles. My average speed is increasing (13.5 mph today) and I'm not feeling the aches and pains as I used to after the rides. Only lost 1lb this week so still slightly over 21st. 

The last 6 weeks have changed my life. I never thought I would have the motivation to get out in all weather and in the evening after work. I have surprised myself. My motivation is to be ready to ride the London 100 for Beating Bowel Cancer in August next year. It was a daunting challenge when I started but if I carry on as I am it should be no problem. I've lost 25lbs and know the further 5st that I aim to lose before the ride can be done.

Thank you all for your continued support.


----------



## DaveyM (11 Nov 2012)

I made sure I got out today and did a shorter ride, I thought I would be really suffering after yesterday.
I actually found it really good and set one of my fastest times for the 10 mile run. 

again some great results.
Some good milage Nick and that sounds like one hell of a hill
Well done Reece on the podium place 
Chris D good to hear that you are back out and about
D.Dave you are right mate "what a buzz"
Finally Typhon I learn this the hard way as well

ETA - Phil you keep improving at this rate and you will do the London 100 easy !


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (11 Nov 2012)

I don't know if I take longer to warm up than on my 5/6km commute, but I cycled 17.1km to my folks' house on Friday and increased my avg speed to 23.6km/h. Then today, I took a longer route home, 18.7km, and averaged 24.9km/h. Still some way to go to match you guys for distance but I only started last week, so I've some catching up to do... I felt pretty fresh at the end of today's ride, so I'll keep adding on the distance until I'm doing 100km for fun (might be a few weeks away mind you!)


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Nov 2012)

Having managed to up my average speed on my short commutes, I thought I'd try for something bigger. I took it pretty easy and it was only 30 ish miles http://app.strava.com/activities/27524879 ... thought I'd try for some elevation, the view from my back garden predicted the best local spot for this 
I didn't push for speed much, as I wasn't sure how far I was going but I think I did alright, lot of faff time, deciding which way to go and admiring the view. Was a tad gutted that I'd taken breaks in the middle of strava segments, so have recorded average speeds of 3.4mph on some streches, still next time


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Nov 2012)

I have cycled 621km since September the 1st and I'm en-route for my December 31st goal of 1000km.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2012)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I'll keep adding on the distance until I'm doing 100km for fun (might be a few weeks away mind you!)



That's my initial aim, originally I was targeting February as a possible time for my first 100km audax but with my fitness setback, work and time constraints I'm gonna move it back a few weeks I think. Btw Keep up the great work and good luck with your goals!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2012)

Well I got out late, what with picking the young fella up from Sheffield at 2.30 am and the remembrance service.
Anyway I got a 2nd fastest time in the dark http://app.strava.com/activities/27552206#494387500. Got a couple of p.b.'s but they were on short sprints, and I wasn't sprinting, so i hate to think what the previous times were.
So with the 500 course and the new cree light, I can see where I am going at night and also where I miss the turns, three times today I think, note to self though to check the route I start and make sure its the right one, as I didnt intend doing 70+Km only ment to do 50+.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Another 53mile club run today. Just uploaded route to Strava and found I've got my first podium place, 3rd on a segment woohoo lol!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/27505069
> 
> Weather was beautiful. Started off a bit chilly but sun was out the whole way and quite warm in the sun.


Nice one Reece. Well done.


----------



## NickJ95GB (11 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I got out late, what with picking the young fella up from Sheffield at 2.30 am and the remembrance service.
> Anyway I got a 2nd fastest time in the dark http://app.strava.com/activities/27552206#494387500. Got a couple of p.b.'s but they were on short sprints, and I wasn't sprinting, so i hate to think what the previous times were.
> So with the 500 course and the new cree light, I can see where I am going at night and also where I miss the turns, three times today I think, note to self though to check the route I start and make sure its the right one, as I didnt intend doing 70+Km only ment to do 50+.


my lights are far too dim to be of any use at night, they literally light 1 metre in front of me, and i use them mainly to warn pedestrians and cars, are quality lights like your expensive and heavy? and give it a sprint next time, see how fast you can actually go


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> my lights are far too dim to be of any use at night, they literally light 1 metre in front of me, and i use them mainly to warn pedestrians and cars, are quality lights like your expensive and heavy? and give it a sprint next time, see how fast you can actually go


Have a look here Nick, but also read others comments, the light and battery charger and a cheap rear light (which is ok as a backup or secondary light is ok, was £27 I think it was worth it, you can get cheaper from China, which I think I will order a second from, about £12-13 but takes longer, the one I ordered took two days.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/ I wouldn't call them quality lights at this price but if your careful not to dazzle other road users they will give you ample light to cycle on dark country roads like tonight.
I will try the sprint, but I forget where these sections start, and the bike is not kitted for sprinting as i usually carry quite a bit of stuff in a rear bag (no backup if i have a problem so I need to get the bike on the road to some degree)


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Nov 2012)

No miles for me today, took the new bike back to the store to sort out the noisy front mech ( or whatever it is) after an hour of trying to sort it they offered me a replacement bike.
I did about 2 miles riding up and down the aisles everytime they adjusted something though.
Looking forward to getting out on the new one tomorrow.


----------



## number3 (13 Nov 2012)

Well I've done about 39 mile on my bike so far, most recently 12 mile to my dad's house and back. On my way back I had a massive hill to bike up, it turns out I haven't got the hang of hills just yet (I still prefer to run up them) and I only managed to get about 2/3rds of the way up before I had to stop and push. I WAS KNACKERED!!! Still enjoying the cycling and enjoying the new challenge. The 12 mile took me about an hour, with two massive hills to negotiate so I was quite pleased with that.


----------



## NickJ95GB (13 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Well I've done about 39 mile on my bike so far, most recently 12 mile to my dad's house and back. On my way back I had a massive hill to bike up, it turns out I haven't got the hang of hills just yet (I still prefer to run up them) and I only managed to get about 2/3rds of the way up before I had to stop and push. I WAS KNACKERED!!! Still enjoying the cycling and enjoying the new challenge. The 12 mile took me about an hour, with two massive hills to negotiate so I was quite pleased with that.


i managed to do a 15% over 2 miles with a technique i just worked out... go almost as slow as you can go all the way up, helped loads. really works!


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Nov 2012)

Well so far so good, managed another 20 last night on a more hilly route in just under 90 mins (Cyclemeter app crashed on me midway through-Grrr!) hoping to slightly increase distance as the week rolls on but ultimately that will be determined by work :-( 

Was planning a 40 miler for this sunday (I have the route mapped out) but as I'm off to uttoxeter races Saturday with the lads from work then Derby after I may play that by ear! :-S


----------



## number3 (13 Nov 2012)

Well I've decided to target "the beast" next September. This is a 50 mile hilly route around county Durham. I know a lot of the roads and I can get out and train on them. I have 10 months to get myself up to speed so it should be interesting. The race will also give me focus. I think a target of 4 hours is achievable, any thoughts???


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Well I've decided to target "the beast" next September. This is a 50 mile hilly route around county Durham. I know a lot of the roads and I can get out and train on them. I have 10 months to get myself up to speed so it should be interesting. The race will also give me focus. I think a target of 4 hours is achievable, any thoughts???



50 miles, in 4hrs, is averaging 12.5 mph.....with 10 months preparation? Piece of cake. Good luck!


----------



## number3 (13 Nov 2012)

Chris Doyle said:


> 50 miles, in 4hrs, is averaging 12.5 mph.....with 10 months preparation? Piece of cake. Good luck!


Thanks very much


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Nov 2012)

No worries. Even now with my current level of fitness, lack of rides and dodgy knee I reckon I could manage it in or around that time, though I think it would be difficult and would have to dig very deep! With 10 months to prepare however you should Breeze it.


----------



## Leescfc79 (13 Nov 2012)

Didn't manage to get out over the weekend due to other commitments but managed a quick 8 miler after work Thursday and 10 miles this afternoon. 

I'm loving getting out but struggle to find more than an hour on weekdays and I'm away this weekend too so it's going to be a little while before I break my next target of 25 miles.

I'm dropped a few hints to Santa for a turbo trainer so I can cancel my gym membership and hopefully be ready for the wiggle no excuses 45 mile route next March.

Latest ride below

http://app.strava.com/activities/27702476


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Thanks very much


I did 45 on Sunday in 3:36 my last two 50+ rides were 55.87 in 4:19 and 52.8 in 3:57 (all distances are in miles)


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Nov 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/27715272
Managed a 15.7mph average speed today on my commute. pretty pleased as I was making about 12mph avg a couple of months back. The ride is split in two, but I recorded it as one ride. It's a slight gradient up on the way to work and mostly downhill on the way back. Oddly I seem to struggle more to keep up my average speed on the way back, despite hitting higher speeds from the descents (top speeds aprox. 30 mph on the way back ;24 mph on the way in)


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Nov 2012)

Did my normal evening out and back ride from the house this evening. A distance of 14 miles. The ride felt really easy and I had ridden it in a record time for me of 1hr 3mins with no stops. This is a run down the valley with a gradual up hill ride on the way back. 

It was one of those nights when I got home tired from work and I had to force myself to go out. But the ride showed the improvement that I've made in my fitness so I'm glad I made the effort.


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Nov 2012)

Did my normal evening out and back ride from the house this evening. A distance of 14 miles. The ride felt really easy and I had ridden it in a record time for me of 1hr 3mins with no stops. This is a run down the valley with a gradual up hill ride on the way back. 

It was one of those nights when I got home tired from work and I had to force myself to go out. But the ride showed the improvement that I've made in my fitness so I'm glad I made the effort.


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Nov 2012)

I only posted once, honest


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Nov 2012)

I might be lowly placed on this, but I am quite pleased to say its my first recorded attemp at it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/27705579#497639834
and this I knocked 1min 18sec off my previous time
http://app.strava.com/activities/27705579#497639850
but my over all speed still only 12.8mph.

However my last 12 miles I managed 20-25 miles 14.7 +4ft elevation, 25-30 miles 15.1mph -100ft elevation, and last 2.21 miles @ 14.7mph +21 elevation.


----------



## DeepBurn (14 Nov 2012)

Done three 10+ mile runs in past few days. Did a reverse of my regular route so it now includes a 500ft climb over a mile. According to mapmyride I did a Cat 4 climb on Sunday morning & completed the 11miles in under an hour which I was happy with.

Back out tomorrow morning on my regular route, hoping to PB it which will require a sub 50min ride.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Nov 2012)

Went for a six miler with my wife on a warm up and fettle of the new T3 then went on my 8.1 mile circuit and managed that in 30 mins, previous best of 34 mins, I did have to wait for 3 mins at some roadworks but won't claim that this time (-:
I still think the chain set up is noisy, but not as bad as the first one.

Here she is T3 Mk 2







Clipless pedals on top of the shopping list now!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Went for a six miler with my wife on a warm up and fettle of the new T3 then went on my 8.1 mile circuit and managed that in 30 mins, previous best of 34 mins, I did have to wait for 3 mins at some roadworks but won't claim that this time (-:
> I still think the chain set up is noisy, but not as bad as the first one.
> 
> Here she is T3 Mk 2
> ...


Nice one, though if you had timed this on anything with auto pause it would have took off the 3 mins


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Nov 2012)

No, I used a good old fashion stop watch. I need to get a new bike computer as well.
Some more micro fettling and I am looking forward to tomorrow's run.


----------



## DeepBurn (14 Nov 2012)

So went and did my regular 9.4 mile route (here) as I said I would with the target being a sub 50 minute time for the first time ever.

And I'm pleased to say I did it in 48m 46seconds!

However the climb which I have successfully managed to climb the last few times got the better of me today and I had to put my foot down twice. It wasn't a stop as such more just foot down, breathe in and then start again. But I was a little disappointed my feet hit the floor at all, but my head got really hot today and felt like it was going to explode!!

Oh well gives me another goal to aim for I guess!!

And I got a new job today which also made me happy - not cycling related but good news all the same!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> No, I used a good old fashion stop watch. I need to get a new bike computer as well.
> Some more micro fettling and I am looking forward to tomorrow's run.


What I was getting at is that you can take it off, the extra time, as it wouldn't be included in something with an auto stop function.


----------



## number3 (14 Nov 2012)

Well I have done a total of 17.5 miles today, the first leg was 5.79 to my dad's house and took me 32:39 (I had to double back home because I forgot to put my bag on which probably cost me a bit of time). Then after a cuppa the return trip was 11.74 (the scenic route) and it took me 1:02.59. I live at the bottom of a valley so there is no escaping the hills. I also took part in an interval session up the running club last night (6.5 mile) so this ride out was mainly to loosen up a bit and so I was taking it quite easy, enjoying the scenery etc. My legs are pretty tired now so I think a days rest is required tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Nov 2012)

Nearly came a cropper on this one, http://app.strava.com/activities/27801093#499677046 more a mud road than tarmac, two days in a row I have had a wheel slip on mud.
Pleased with this for a p.b. only 2nd time I have ridden it. http://app.strava.com/activities/27801093#499677049 
I am now officially as slow as I was in August.


----------



## Andy Smith (15 Nov 2012)

Keep going Nigel, with the effort you put in your average speed must pick up sooner rather than later. Could it be down to the gearing you've put on and using, have you altered what gear your climbing in or something? Not that I know what I'm talking about but just wondered? 
Andy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

Andy Smith said:


> Keep going Nigel, with the effort you put in your average speed must pick up sooner rather than later. Could it be down to the gearing you've put on and using, have you altered what gear your climbing in or something? Not that I know what I'm talking about but just wondered?
> Andy


Thanks, the gearing is much the same as its always been, apart from dropping from a low 34 to 28 on the rear, though I can still spin that on most of the hills around here, should I need to go that low, I try and keep above 80rpm, though I have noticed I am using a higher gear at a lower cadence when on the flat, but I think the two maybe three factors are the extra climbing I am doing (which is actually getting a little faster, I think) the wind we have had recently, and this last week riding in the dark. I am climbing 20ft a mile more than when I averaged 14+mph and about 10 miles further a ride.


----------



## number3 (15 Nov 2012)

How do you know if you're in the correct gear? Sometimes I'm not sure if I'm making things too easy and other times too difficult.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> How do you know if you're in the correct gear? Sometimes I'm not sure if I'm making things too easy and other times too difficult.


I am sure others will tell you whats the correct way, but I try and maintain a cadence of 85-90 on the flat, if I have a headwind it will mean I am in a lower gear to achieve that therefore I will be slower, the same on a hill, though I tend to spin faster in a lower gear as thats easier for me, maybe I am using higher gears than i was as my avg cadence is down, but not sure if thats the extra climbing I am doing or the higher gears.


----------



## number3 (15 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am sure others will tell you whats the correct way, but I try and maintain a cadence of 85-90 on the flat, if I have a headwind it will mean I am in a lower gear to achieve that therefore I will be slower, the same on a hill, though I tend to spin faster in a lower gear as thats easier for me, maybe I am using higher gears than i was as my avg cadence is down, but not sure if thats the extra climbing I am doing or the higher gears.


Does this mean I need to get something that tells me what my cadence is? I already have a Garmin running watch and a smart phone both of which track my rides but only speed, distance, time etc.


----------



## jifdave (15 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Does this mean I need to get something that tells me what my cadence is? I already have a Garmin running watch and a smart phone both of which track my rides but only speed, distance, time etc.


 
I have found trying to keep a high cadence is good, no matter what speed im doing i try to pedal at the same rate, that is only possible by being in a gear that allows it.

I find no problem clicking up or down a gear to make sure sometimes.

I have a triple chainset and barely come off the middle ring, unless on a long hill up or down. so i pretty much 90% only use 6/7 gears.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Does this mean I need to get something that tells me what my cadence is? I already have a Garmin running watch and a smart phone both of which track my rides but only speed, distance, time etc.


I have a cheapish bike computer that gives me the rides end average and max cadence, you can count how many rpm you do in 15 sec's and x that by 4 (or any number of combination i.e. 10's mltiply by 6, 6 sec's multiply by 10) check the features on the watch it may do cadence via Ant+ (wireless signals to the gps unit from a sender), its on my list of to gets if the money is ever available.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> I have found trying to keep a high cadence is good, no matter what speed im doing i try to pedal at the same rate, that is only possible by being in a gear that allows it.
> 
> I find no problem clicking up or down a gear to make sure sometimes.
> 
> I have a triple chainset and barely come off the middle ring, unless on a long hill up or down. so i pretty much 90% only use 6/7 gears.


I have a triple, and like you I dont use the inner much, though if I am doing hills I will drop into it and drop down to gear 4 as this gives me the same gear ratio as my middle and 2nd, in other words 38 th on the front and 28th on the rear gives me pretty much the same as 26th on the front and 19th on the rear, with the option to change down as needed. Which is a lot smoother than droping from your middle front ring to your inner front ring when you find you are struggling in your front middle and rear low or 1st gear.


----------



## DeepBurn (16 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> I have found trying to keep a high cadence is good, no matter what speed im doing i try to pedal at the same rate, that is only possible by being in a gear that allows it.
> 
> I find no problem clicking up or down a gear to make sure sometimes.
> 
> I have a triple chainset and barely come off the middle ring, unless on a long hill up or down. so i pretty much 90% only use 6/7 gears.



I do exactly the same. If my cadence slows I click down a gear or two. I wasn't doing that when I first started and I believe it's a key reason why my times are improving each time I go out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

Well I finally got round to doing a 100km ride, nothing amazing about the time as I took a few breaks, 63.11 miles in 4:53:26 avg 12.9 elev gained 2567ft.
Strava is a little different. 100km ride 3 p.b's too. Quite pleased with this Levithagg hairpin for a first time on it, though I doubt I will do it again, and if I do I dont think I will be any quicker.
I have just seen this, I am a little chuffed as this was at 47 miles into the ride. Gravelhill Lane
and the first thing her in doors said was can you do some beans on toast.
Just one more thing, less than 350 miles to go for my set target of 3000 miles since the end of June to the end of Dec.


----------



## Reece (16 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I finally got round to doing a 100km ride, nothing amazing about the time as I took a few breaks, 63.11 mm=iles in 4:53:26 avg 12.9 elev gained 2567ft.
> Strava is a little different. 100km ride 3 p.b's too. Quite pleased with this Levithagg hairpin for a first time on it, though I doubt I will do it again, and if I do I dont think I will be any quicker.
> I have just seen this, I am a little chuffed as this was at 47 miles into the ride. Gravelhill Lane
> and the first thing her in doors said was can you do some beans on toast.
> Just one more thing, less than 350 miles to go for my set target of 3000 miles since the end of June to the end of Dec.


Nice one Nigel and great news on nearly hitting the target mileage, you'll easily manage it. 

I've still yet to do my 1st 100km, keep meaning to do it by following on from my club ride on a Sunday but struggle to make time as pushed for time last few weeks.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> I've still yet to do my 1st 100km, keep meaning to do it by following on from my club ride on a Sunday but struggle to make time as pushed for time last few weeks.



I know the feeling, 100k still seems a long way off.

Well done Nigel, I look forward to being able to knock out 100k runs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one Nigel and great news on nearly hitting the target mileage, you'll easily manage it.
> 
> I've still yet to do my 1st 100km, keep meaning to do it by following on from my club ride on a Sunday but struggle to make time as pushed for time last few weeks.


I can understand that, the last 5 miles I just wanted to give up and go home.


BrianEvesham said:


> I know the feeling, 100k still seems a long way off.


Just keep at it Brian and Reece, I have done a quite a few 40+ rides and 2 50+ (both them two separate rides same day), I must manage my fluids a little better, calories were fine, I think, a tad hungry the last 2-3 miles though.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Nov 2012)

Cheers Nigel.
I am settling in to drop bars again for the first time in twenty years and its sort of stalled me, I've also been very busy at work this week, but I will get there!


----------



## DaveyM (16 Nov 2012)

Well done Nigel, 100km is a long way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel.
> I am settling in to drop bars again for the first time in twenty years and its sort of stalled me, I've also been very busy at work this week, but I will get there!


it will come back, mind after all this time I still only use the drops in very strong wind.
Thats one advantage/disadvantage I have, the work thing.


----------



## jifdave (16 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I finally got round to doing a 100km ride, nothing amazing about the time as I took a few breaks, 63.11 mm=iles in 4:53:26 avg 12.9 elev gained 2567ft.
> Strava is a little different. 100km ride 3 p.b's too. Quite pleased with this Levithagg hairpin for a first time on it, though I doubt I will do it again, and if I do I dont think I will be any quicker.
> I have just seen this, I am a little chuffed as this was at 47 miles into the ride. Gravelhill Lane
> and the first thing her in doors said was can you do some beans on toast.
> Just one more thing, less than 350 miles to go for my set target of 3000 miles since the end of June to the end of Dec.


 
crikey i thought i was doing well as i approached 1000 miles for my first year!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

jifdave said:


> crikey i thought i was doing well as i approached 1000 miles for my first year!


Thanks Dave, I do have a lot of time so that isn't the issue, though my speeds still arn't anything to shout about, though having said that, this 27.53 mile section I did at 13.8mph (this section started at 24.51 miles from the start to 7.26 miles from the end), I also had a 7.24 mile section at 14.4mph avg .


----------



## Crosstrailer (16 Nov 2012)

Missed getting my KOM back on Strava by 19 seconds today. Still I took 1m 9s off my best time and with a strong headwind on the return loop I know I can win it back on a not so windy day - to the current KOM, I am coming for you !!!!


----------



## Typhon (17 Nov 2012)

Blimey, well done on 100km Nigel.  That's still a long way off for me I think. Perhaps if I get more time to cycle regularly over Christmas I will feel more up to it then.

So it's been another hectic week for me, so much so that I didn't have time to eat beyond breakfast at 5:30am yesterday, apart from a packet of crisps around lunchtime. When I got home I was just too tired to eat and went to bed at 9pm. Got up earlyish this morning and decided to go for a ride but I realised it probably wouldn't be too smart to plan a really long ride given the calorie deficit of the previous day and not having ridden since Sunday. Plus during the week a new shorter stem arrived, which I had ordered as I felt stretched on the bike. So I thought a nice 23 miler would be for the best, to get used to the new feel of the bike: 

http://app.strava.com/activities/28018411

The weather is dreadful today plus the roads are flooded and caked in mud so I got filthy. The lycra is in the washing machine now, ready for tomorrow's ride as supposedly it's going to be sunny!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> Blimey, well done on 100km Nigel.  That's still a long way off for me I think. Perhaps if I get more time to cycle regularly over Christmas I will feel more up to it then.
> 
> So it's been another hectic week for me, so much so that I didn't have time to eat beyond breakfast at 5:30am yesterday, apart from a packet of crisps around lunchtime. When I got home I was just too tired to eat and went to bed at 9pm. Got up earlyish this morning and decided to go for a ride but I realised it probably wouldn't be too smart to plan a really long ride given the calorie deficit of the previous day and not having ridden since Sunday. Plus during the week a new shorter stem arrived, which I had ordered as I felt stretched on the bike. So I thought a nice 23 miler would be for the best, to get used to the new feel of the bike:
> 
> ...





DaveyM said:


> Well done Nigel, 100km is a long way.


Thanks.
The funny thing is though it might be a long way, and apart from it hurting toward the end, it really didn't seem that long apart from the passage of time.
The weather was an influence on me doing it yesterday, also my group therapy had a week off (so I had an hour and half extra, than I usually do on my Friday runs), so I thought lets go for it. garmin was a bit iffy to start with, so the track is all over the place, also at some point I lost 20m or in elevation.


----------



## philinmerthyr (17 Nov 2012)

Completed a great 34 mile ride today at an average of 13.7mph. I'm finding the longer rides easier and my Strava times are tending to be in the top half of the recorded times. I'm also averaging over 80 miles per week over the last month since buying the Roubaix. Tomorrow I should weigh in below 21st for the first time for a few years.

All in all it's going well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

Nice one Phil, keep it up.


----------



## DaveyM (17 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Completed a great 34 mile ride today at an average of 13.7mph. I'm finding the longer rides easier and my Strava times are tending to be in the top half of the recorded times. I'm also averaging over 80 miles per week over the last month since buying the Roubaix. Tomorrow I should weigh in below 21st for the first time for a few years.
> 
> All in all it's going well


 
Well done Phil, good luck at the weigh in and let us know how the weight loss is going.
Mind you doing around 80 miles a week will sure help the pounds drop off


----------



## Reece (17 Nov 2012)

Nice one. And great news on the weight loss!


----------



## RWright (17 Nov 2012)

I just got in a 31.6 mile ride (50k ) in two and a half hours. I was riding into a headwind a lot on this route but I still felt great after having been off the bike for 4 days.

I went to my blood pressure Dr. yesterday and my blood pressure is now down to a level that is not making him quite as nervous as before.(140/88 so still a little ways to go) Now he is telling me "you know you can die if you quit taking your medicine". So now I guess we must be making progress. I did reassure him that I would never quit taking my medicine unless I talked to him first. 

Getting all this blood pressure and weight stuff under control would be much harder to do without the bikes. The bikes would be harder to do without some of the motivation from here. Some really great rides by the folks here lately. Nice work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I just got in a 31.6 mile ride (50k ) in two and a half hours. I was riding into a headwind a lot on this route but I still felt great after having been off the bike for 4 days.
> 
> I went to my blood pressure Dr. yesterday and my blood pressure is now down to a level that is not making him quite as nervous as before.(140/88 so still a little ways to go) Now he is telling me "you know you can die if you quit taking your medicine". So now I guess we must be making progress. I did reassure him that I would never quit taking my medicine unless I talked to him first.
> 
> Getting all this blood pressure and weight stuff under control would be much harder to do without the bikes. The bikes would be harder to do without some of the motivation from here. Some really great rides by the folks here lately. Nice work.


Great work, really glad to hear things are improving.


----------



## Reece (18 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I just got in a 31.6 mile ride (50k ) in two and a half hours. I was riding into a headwind a lot on this route but I still felt great after having been off the bike for 4 days.
> 
> I went to my blood pressure Dr. yesterday and my blood pressure is now down to a level that is not making him quite as nervous as before.(140/88 so still a little ways to go) Now he is telling me "you know you can die if you quit taking your medicine". So now I guess we must be making progress. I did reassure him that I would never quit taking my medicine unless I talked to him first.
> 
> Getting all this blood pressure and weight stuff under control would be much harder to do without the bikes. The bikes would be harder to do without some of the motivation from here. Some really great rides by the folks here lately. Nice work.


Great news and glad everything's on the up and improving.


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Well done Phil, good luck at the weigh in and let us know how the weight loss is going.



Down to 20st 12lb this morning. 2st lost. Planning to celebrate with a ride around Swansea Bay and on to Pembrey Country Park in Llanelli. That should be around 30 miles. Looks like it will be a great day for it


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Nov 2012)

Great news Phil, enjoy the ride today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2012)

Great news Phil have a great ride.


----------



## number3 (18 Nov 2012)

Well I've downloaded the strava app for my phone and this is my first recorded ride: http://app.strava.com/activities/28240401. I just wanted to do a short one because of XC yesterday and nightshift tonight.


----------



## Reece (18 Nov 2012)

Out for a 57.8 mile ride today, my most mileage in one go to date as we managed to grab and extra 5mile after the club early ride as we arrived back half hour early, as the pace was that good today.

Also attempted to get the KOM of the segment I got the podium (3rd) place i got last week. Felt good run but missed it by 2secs as I found out when uploaded today's ride.Started off frosty with a couple of ice patches on sides of the roads but the sun soon come out and was a lovely day to ride.Also had an excellent turn out with 16 new riders on today's club runs.

http://app.strava.com/activities/28260027

Was going to try and get another 6miles in to get my 1st metric century but my dinner was about ready to be served, so had to get home to keep her indoors happy lol!

Will be out next Saturday on the faster (but not fastest) 9am club ride as feel the social is slightly holding me bike speed wise. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## ianjmcd (18 Nov 2012)

well since getting back into this cycling lark i've went from 92kg which is just under 14 and a half stone to 82kg which is just under 13 stone and lost two inches on my waist , average speed is going up and power is also going up still need to work on getting my cadence smooth and even need to get a turbo trainer and do some one leg exercises i think still favouring my right leg


----------



## Typhon (18 Nov 2012)

Just done 43 miles, which makes 66 for the weekend. That's the most I've ever done in two days so I'm pretty happy. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/28257891

Also took 750 calories of food/drinks so I didn't run out of glycogen like last weekend!


----------



## DaveyM (18 Nov 2012)

Good effort Reece,
I got out for a steady 24 miles yesterday, but feel terrible today so haven't done a stitch today.

Will try to get some kind of work \ life balance back this week and get out at least a couple of times even if only for a quick blast.
My bike is in for its 6 week service on Friday so I aim to ride it back the long way about 27 miles


----------



## Sherwood (18 Nov 2012)

Sherwood said:


> Well after having got my first road bike 3 months ago (although I was pretty fit before that) I today did my first 100km ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/26401606
> 
> Have to say that having cycled into the wind all the way there, I was spent when I got back. Still pleased to have hit this years target. Aiming for a 100 miler next year.


 
Another first yesterday.......my first off. Coming round a mini roundabout, not going that fast, but just put the wheel on a painted arrow on the road, and the bike came out from under me. Bike OK, Leg scraped, Pride severely dented. Picked myself up and finished the remaining 7 odd miles, but I need to respect the conditions more.


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Nov 2012)

31 miles ridden today taking my weekly total to 92 miles. The most I've done in a week. The total is now 613 miles since 22nd sept. 

It wasn't as sunny as the forecast said in Swansea but it was still a great day for a ride. Did everyone else get out?


----------



## Reece (18 Nov 2012)

Good Job all.

Least there was no major damage Sherwood.


----------



## number3 (18 Nov 2012)

I got my first heckle today "get on the path" this must be the cycling equivalent of the runners "run Forrest run". It's good to see cyclists attract the same sort of original, clever and witty banter as runners. IDIOT!!!


----------



## weebag (18 Nov 2012)

Great reading these! I got into biking a few months ago after getting on the scales and seeing over 18 stone! 
Bought myself a voodoo marasa from Halfords, and despite the grief they get, the bike is great!

Most I've done in one day is 36 miles. Took two and a half hours, which I didn't think was that bad. Most in a weekend is 46.

I have entered a triathlon in may next year, and treated myself to a triban 3 a couple of weeks ago. Have yet to spend any real time on it as have suffered a bad bout of sciatica.

Inspiring to read what's possible on this board.....and I am now down to 15 stone 4.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2012)

Not much to say about my ride today apart from I got knocked off, alls well though nothing hurt apart from my bottle cage.
The hills seem to be getting a little easier, even though I am still slow. I did a few new segments that at least I am not last on, that I know of.
http://app.strava.com/activities/28296089?segment_created=true


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Nov 2012)

You got knocked off? Glad you are ok. Do tell, Nigel.

Only did an 8 today. At work yesterday for 14hours.

Still not happy with my gear set up on the T3.


----------



## flatflr (18 Nov 2012)

> Not much to say about my ride today apart from I got knocked off, alls well though nothing hurt apart from my bottle cage.


Hope you're ok.

First ride for a week as getting over man flu (sure it was Ebola), just 10k today after fettling my forks, felt like they were actually working, bit more tuning to get them spot on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2012)

Just going up Fryston Road in Castleford, its a 1.3 mile steady climb, even with hi-viz and the cree T6 light on I still wasn't seen, speed at collision was about 7.6mph so nothing very dangerous, I should have responded quicker but was caught wrong footed really as I really didn't expect her to keep coming out of the junction, so shes come out of the junction on the left going turn left, I push myself away from the car but the imbalance coursed me to go over, the woman was very distressed about it, she said (and I have no reason to disbelieve her) that her mind was else where with the fact her grandmother is dying of cancer, ( and before you all start saying she shouldn't be driving, hand on heart and say you have never driven under such circumstances or might in the future), so I ranted a little for the first 30-60 sec's no real damage was done, apart from my time on that section, mind I dont think it would have made much difference today, I could only manage a couple of 2nd best times.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> You got knocked off? Glad you are ok. Do tell, Nigel.
> 
> Only did an 8 today. At work yesterday for 14hours.
> 
> Still not happy with my gear set up on the T3.


Why whats wrong, cant stop need to spend time with her in doors.


----------



## Reece (18 Nov 2012)

Glad to hear you're ok Nigel.


----------



## Typhon (18 Nov 2012)

Glad you're ok Nigel. Must have been quite a shock.


----------



## Andy Smith (18 Nov 2012)

Glad your OK nigel. Lovely day here today, got out and did 32.3 miles at an average of 15.3. Bit slower than should be for me but it seemed to be mostly uphill for the first 20 and the lack of opportunity to get out in the evenings is deffo taking it's toll. Asked Santa for a turbo trainer, hopefully will be able to get on that enough to keep things going.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Glad to hear you're ok Nigel.





Typhon said:


> Glad you're ok Nigel. Must have been quite a shock.





Andy Smith said:


> Glad your OK nigel. Lovely day here today, got out and did 32.3 miles at an average of 15.3. Bit slower than should be for me but it seemed to be mostly uphill for the first 20 and the lack of opportunity to get out in the evenings is deffo taking it's toll. Asked Santa for a turbo trainer, hopefully will be able to get on that enough to keep things going.


Thanks, Andy thats a lot faster than I do.


----------



## RWright (19 Nov 2012)

Nigel I hope you and your bike are ok now. Sorry to hear you got knocked off.

I only got in my 16 mile route today was about 1 MPH faster than I did the same section yesterday. It was included in my 50K ride yesterday. I took off without my gloves and glasses with a small mirror on the lense but I just went ahead anyway. Was a bit windy but I did it at 13.6 MPH today.

I did go to mapmyride.com and map out my routes. I haven't really set up anything else on that site yet because I am thinking of getting a Garmin. I did find out the "climb" on this particular route is right at 338 feet, so nothing like some of the rides you have been making. I may start looking around for some rides that require a little more climbing soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Nigel I hope you and your bike are ok now. Sorry to hear you got knocked off.
> 
> I only got in my 16 mile route today was about 1 MPH faster than I did the same section yesterday. It was included in my 50K ride yesterday. I took off without my gloves and glasses with a small mirror on the lense but I just went ahead anyway. Was a bit windy but I did it at 13.6 MPH today.
> 
> I did go to mapmyride.com and map out my routes. I haven't really set up anything else on that site yet because I am thinking of getting a Garmin. I did find out the "climb" on this particular route is right at 338 feet, so nothing like some of the rides you have been making. I may start looking around for some rides that require a little more climbing soon.


I am fine, bikes ok and she gave me the money for a new bottle cage.
Theres a wide range of elevation's that sites give you for your rides, strava usually reduces mine by up to 600ft Garmin too, ridewithgps is usually about the same as the gps unit give or take a couple of hundred ft either way, sometimes its quite close like yesterday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> I got my first heckle today "get on the path" this must be the cycling equivalent of the runners "run Forrest run". It's good to see cyclists attract the same sort of original, clever and witty banter as runners. IDIOT!!!


I have never had that one, but other comments, one thing that bugs me is coming up to lights and your slowing down cars just go round you and pull up in front, I just wonder what they think it gains.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2012)

Glad you're ok Nigel. Haven't been out since Friday here. Yesterday morning we had really bad black ice......several road accidents around the town then was visiting my Dad in the afternoon. Been chucking it down all night and still pouring. Would need an amphibike. lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you're ok Nigel. Haven't been out since Friday here. Yesterday morning we had really bad black ice......several road accidents around the town then was visiting my Dad in the afternoon. Been chucking it down all night and still pouring. Would need an amphibike. lol


Thanks, not so bad here, not off out today though garden to do, mores the pity.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (19 Nov 2012)

Had a crack at the strava BMC'79 challenge yesterday. Got to 68 miles in just under 6 hours, doubling my previous distance record:
http://app.strava.com/activities/28296219

Might not have been 79 miles, but I'm very chuffed about beating 50 miles, and then 66 miles. 

Had a great time although it did get a bit chilly on the Southport coast and I didn't set the route up with enough care on the Garmin (ended up doing a couple of wrong turns for 100yds). With a few tweaks it'd be a great route. Plenty of countryside, coast and quiet roads.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

GentlyBenevolent said:


> Had a crack at the strava BMC'79 challenge yesterday. Got to 68 miles in just under 6 hours, doubling my previous distance record:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/28296219
> 
> Might not have been 79 miles, but I'm very chuffed about beating 50 miles, and then 66 miles.
> ...


I do that, few wrong turns, usually at least one everytime, well done on the mileage and time.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (19 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I do that, few wrong turns, usually at least one everytime, well done on the mileage and time.


 
Just a case of not preparing with enough care. I plotted the route with RideWithGPS, but wasn't following the instructions and was clicking too close to junctions. Ta for the congrats, I'm feeling it today! And good to see you're not harmed in your off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

GentlyBenevolent said:


> Just a case of not preparing with enough care. I plotted the route with RideWithGPS, but wasn't following the instructions and was clicking too close to junctions. Ta for the congrats, I'm feeling it today! And good to see you're not harmed in your off.


Thanks, I know what you mean. I have started using Sportracks which you can import the tcx course and add turn warnings, summits and valleys adjust the speed (because ridewithgps doesn't get it right for the edge series), it also analyze's your data in ways you wouldn't imagine, it can tell you wind speeds and direction host of other stuff via plugins its not free (well it is to try) but its only $35, some of the plugins are extra to use the full version usually $5-10 or so, there is a course analyser and using this the routes so far this month are twice as difficult as those I did last month (gps data sometimes is not 100% accurate, so I will take some of the results with a pinch of salt, like a 42% max grade). The gps data in Sept I got from an old Nokia 95, did the job but always slow to start up, and the Bryton I used in Sep didn't have a pause feature, so it's really difficult to compare like with like.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2012)

Well after having so many bad rides recently all under 13mph I final got one above 13mph (only just mind) but part of it was along a canal/tow path (whos says road bikes cant go down them), but the best is I got 6 p.b.'s so something must be working, the ride wasn't so difficult as those I have been doing.
http://app.strava.com/activities/28637531


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Nov 2012)

I keep going out in the rain/wind, but today I threw in the towel and put my feet up.
We have floods everywhere and it's still tipping down. Anyone recommend a turbo trainer? (-:


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I keep going out in the rain/wind, but today I threw in the towel and put my feet up.
> We have floods everywhere and it's still tipping down. Anyone recommend a turbo trainer? (-:


I dont set off in the rain unless I have too, but I dont mind when out, though I did tip it down somewhat, on the fastest downhill stretch last night, that was a bit scary.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2012)

Enjoyed a nice 19 miles this morning apart from a close pass. Wearing red jacket with front and rear lights and a straight bit of road. I could hear a car coming up behind me but as it was obvious there was a car coming the other way I assumed he would hold back, but no he just carried on as though I didn't exist. The other car blasted him and I'm afraid my gestures and shouts weren't very lady like! Could only have been inches between the three of us


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed a nice 19 miles this morning apart from a close pass. Wearing red jacket with front and rear lights and a straight bit of road. I could hear a car coming up behind me but as it was obvious there was a car coming the other way I assumed he would hold back, but no he just carried on as though I didn't exist. The other car blasted him and I'm afraid my gestures and shouts weren't *very lady like*! Could only have been inches between the three of us


You dont need to be in those situations. Glad your ok and unscathed.


----------



## number3 (21 Nov 2012)

It seems as though this kind of incident happens quite frequently :-(


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> It seems as though this kind of incident happens quite frequently :-(


The worst I find are when they try to squeeze past traffic islands, all they have to do instead of hitting the accelerator is just to hold position for what 3-4 sec's


----------



## number3 (21 Nov 2012)

Is it advisable to take the centre of the road past traffic islands and or pinch points?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Is it advisable to take the centre of the road past traffic islands and or pinch points?


 
I would, especially if you have some speed, though I always feel awkward if going up and I am going slow, but I try and judge whats best (invariable get it wrong though)


----------



## number3 (21 Nov 2012)

I'd rather be shouted at for holding up the traffic than knocked off for being "courteous".


----------



## Leescfc79 (21 Nov 2012)

Feeling really bad, not been out for a week due to being away from home for a long weekend and having a stinking cold, I was going to get out today but 25 mph winds and driving rain has put me off! 

Next chance will be the weekend so going to try and get a couple of decent rides in, finally signed up for the wiggle no excuses (short 45 mile route) last week so really need to start getting some miles in.


----------



## number3 (21 Nov 2012)

Almost a 19.3 miles done today and my first ride out in the wet. I haven't had a ride yet where I haven't been disappointed to see the home stretch and wishing I was going a bit further but, I am still new so I'm holding back a little bit to build up a good solid foundation with which to build on. http://app.strava.com/activities/28784969 (I forgot to start my Garmin until I was about a mile into the ride)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

number3 said:


> Almost a 19.3 miles done today and my first ride out in the wet. I haven't had a ride yet where I haven't been disappointed to see the home stretch and wishing I was going a bit further but, I am still new so I'm holding back a little bit to build up a good solid foundation with which to build on. http://app.strava.com/activities/28784969 (I forgot to start my Garmin until I was about a mile into the ride)


Done that b4, but usually with the phone before I got the garmin.


----------



## philinmerthyr (21 Nov 2012)

Only got out for 8.4 miles tonight but did it in 37 mins and blasted a flat Strava section on a very dark cycle path. 3.9 mile section at an average of 16.4 mph.

Heavy rain and 20 mph winds forecast for tomorrow night. My favourite weather. 15 miles planned.

Got a couple of pairs of Wiggle padded roubaix bib tights. 2 pairs for £60 with a £5 discount code. Great value. Sounded a bit odd when I got in and my first words to the Mrs were "those new tights were very comfy"


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Only got out for 8.4 miles tonight but did it in 37 mins and blasted a flat Strava section on a very dark cycle path. 3.9 mile section at an average of 16.4 mph.
> 
> Heavy rain and 20 mph winds forecast for tomorrow night. My favourite weather. 15 miles planned.
> 
> Got a couple of pairs of Wiggle padded roubaix bib tights. 2 pairs for £60 with a £5 discount code. Great value. Sounded a bit odd when I got in and my first words to the Mrs were "those new tights were very comfy"


Our lass looked at me with a quizzical look too.


----------



## Reece (23 Nov 2012)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow,. A few of us from the sunday club runs will be doing the faster Saturday run tomorrow. We are riding out with them to the cafe stop then we are taking a different route back than the others to get extra miles in.

This is the route planned http://connect.garmin.com/course/2448083

I'll end up nearly doing 75 miles (most yet by about 20miles) with the journey to/from the start/finish point. Will also be doing the early ride sunday to which is the hilly route this week. So my weekend mileage should be just over 100miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2012)

Good luck, and enjoy


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> I'll end up nearly doing 75 miles (most yet by about 20miles) with the journey to/from the start/finish point. Will also be doing the early ride sunday to which is the hilly route this week. So my weekend mileage should be just over 100miles.



Wow, good luck and enjoy the rides.
I am a long way off that sort of mileage yet. I am still settling into the T3, it felt like starting again, but it's starting to feel good now and enjoyable ( it hurt at first!) just need to up the mileage when time and the weather allows.


----------



## Typhon (23 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> I'm looking forward to tomorrow,. A few of us from the sunday club runs will be doing the faster Saturday run tomorrow. We are riding out with them to the cafe stop then we are taking a different route back than the others to get extra miles in.
> 
> This is the route planned http://connect.garmin.com/course/2448083
> 
> I'll end up nearly doing 75 miles (most yet by about 20miles) with the journey to/from the start/finish point. Will also be doing the early ride sunday to which is the hilly route this week. So my weekend mileage should be just over 100miles.


 
Looks like you've found a great club there! Glad you're enjoying it, good luck tomorrow with the longer ride. 



BrianEvesham said:


> Wow, good luck and enjoy the rides.
> I am a long way off that sort of mileage yet. I am still settling into the T3, it felt like starting again, but it's starting to feel good now and enjoyable ( it hurt at first!) just need to up the mileage when time and the weather allows.


 
Don't worry you'll get used to it soon. The weather is a real pain though isn't it? I'm pretty much hemmed in here, Pershore Bridge is shut, Fladbury is shut, the Eckington to Bredon road is shut etc. Took me almost two hours to get home last night when it normally only takes 1 hour.

Anyway because of that I decided to work at home today and I decided to go for a ride as on Saturday we are going to get another 24 hours of continuous rainfall which will mean everywhere is even more flooded on Sunday!

http://app.strava.com/activities/29117825

Lost a bit of time because of flooded roads and sand/silt on the roads etc but not a bad ride nevertheless.


----------



## Reece (23 Nov 2012)

Well forecast doesn't look to bad for me, but may get some rain towards the end. Fingers crossed.

Know what you mean Brian about settling into the road bike. Mine took a few rides with some tweaks and fettling. Much prefer it to my MTB now lol.


----------



## Kins (23 Nov 2012)

Another 3 miles today in between rain showers, couldn't get up the hill near my house though, so half rode half walked it. Even walking it kills your calves.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Nov 2012)

Kins said:


> Another 3 miles today in between rain showers, couldn't get up the hill near my house though, so half rode half walked it. Even walking it kills your calves.


Just keep plugging away it does get better, honest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2012)

Well so far all I can say about this month is I am maintain a 60Km avg ride, ( all be it a bit broken sometimes).
Todays ride for anyone interested enough, it shows 3 p.b's but there is a fourth on a segment I added, I have ridden it 8 times in total, but just added it to strava today so it doesn't show as a p.b.
http://app.strava.com/activities/29130147#514007518 am well down on the leader table as usual.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just keep plugging away it does get better, honest.


You sure. When.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2012)

Just an update, I might be slower even than last month, but so far on average, I am 5 miles further and 270ft extra climb per ride, 38 miles as opposed to 32.96 miles, and 1894ft against 1617ft, so I can forgive myself for being 12.78mph avg opposed to 13.4mph last month. I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2012)

Did my first proper ride today. 25 miles around the south of Leicester, nearly killed me. Had to walk up two hills I was that knackered. I have been biking to work for a few years (6.5 miles each way only one hill on the way home) but this was on a different level for me. Still managed a 13.9 mile per hour average.

Going to try and create a flatter route for next weekend!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did my first proper ride today. 25 miles around the south of Leicester, nearly killed me. Had to walk up two hills I was that knackered. I have been biking to work for a few years (6.5 miles each way only one hill on the way home) but this was on a different level for me. Still managed a 13.9 mile per hour average.
> 
> Going to try and create a flatter route for next weekend!


Well done, just keep trying the hills till you get up it, once you have you always will. I wanted to give up on one yesterday ( I haven't been to well) but I did it, its nothing major, but it is a little steep, also messed up going into it, so had no momentum, I have done it 43's quicker. 130ft in 0.4 mile avg grade 5.1%
http://app.strava.com/activities/29130147#513909973


----------



## DaveyM (24 Nov 2012)

I had the bike serviced yesterday ( but had to pick it up in the car due to lack of time) so another bad week for miles.
I only had a spare hour to ride so got a quick 14 miles in today. I did have a go at hill training this morning but I didn't count that as millage ...more of a near death experience than anything else. So off I went with someone MUCH fitter than myself to the bottom of, what is to me, a steep hill. Cycled to the top turned around down the hill along the flat bit next to the river for about 1/2 a mile turn around then repeat - sounds like fun eh? Well after 3 or 4 goes at this I was ready to throw up while my mate kept giving me motivational speeches as he flew past me!!!
I did only have to walk on the last one (hill rep 5) which I thought was really good cos tbh I didn't think I could climb that hill more than once in a day so 4 times in a row is good for me.
So when I went out for 14 miles a couple of hours later I thought my legs would be gone, but to my surprise I felt pretty good although the burn arrived fairly quick on some of the climbs.

So I have a new plan....
Short and fast rides, I am going to try and get out for about 10 -15 miles and go at what I consider to be a fast pace. I realise I just don't have the time over the winter and I was thinking too much about milage, but I will try to get out even if it only for 20 mins. That still better than nothing! and to show what a glutten for punishment I am I have arranged to go out again once a week and hill climb with my (so called) mate


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2012)

Have not ridden a bike for around 10 years due to climbing accident - everything fixed now (apart from 1 minor finger op' due).

Took delivery of Giant TCX 1 early last week. Feels much quicker than my mountain bikes of yesteryear.

Have registered with mycyclinglog so I can keep track of what I am doing. Have set up 5 routes (not many miles) which I will rotate around for the next 3 months doing 2 of the routes each week.. Will then have a rethink re routes/frequency etc.

First 2 rides (same route as I hadn't thought out my little plan at that stage) were very easy. The route had a couple of short sharp hills.and were 7.5 miles long me finishing with a just under 12 mph average.

Although these were very easy to manage - didn't sweat, didn't get out of breath, didn't try hard at all my backside was just starting to get slightly uncomfortable near the end.

I am concentrating on short regular rides until cycling once again becomes part of my life.


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have not ridden a bike for around 10 years due to climbing accident - everything fixed now (apart from 1 minor finger op' due).
> 
> Took delivery of Giant TCX 1 early last week. Feels much quicker than my mountain bikes of yesteryear.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Spokey. You'll be surprised how quick you make progress and plenty of motivation and encouragement on this thread.


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2012)

Well the 75mile ride went out the window today lol. Managed 60miles though, the rain/wind put an end to the 75mile plan and to be fair I think I would of been pushing with little energy left to do it.

The 9am Saturday club ride wasn't near as bad as I thought in terms of pace, although after the cafe stop it is a bit of a free for all to get home lol, with not much grouping. Unless you keep up with the 8.30am riders who are seriously quick haha.

http://app.strava.com/activities/29319469#

Will definantly be doing more Saturday rides to get my fitness up, just a bugger having to work every other saturday. Won't be doing tomorrows sunday early ride either if weather is still bad, plus Ive got the Defy 2 booked in for its free 4week health check which is needed as gears are very sloppy now the cables have stretched.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have not ridden a bike for around 10 years due to climbing accident - everything fixed now (apart from 1 minor finger op' due).
> 
> Took delivery of Giant TCX 1 early last week. Feels much quicker than my mountain bikes of yesteryear.
> 
> ...


Like Reece says welcome, and you will be surprised what you can achieve, though sometimes you are going to wonder when the improvements will show. I am going backwards at the mo in therms of avg sp, but its not everything, I am climbing more on avg and further each ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Well the 75mile ride went out the window today lol. Managed 60miles though, the rain/wind put an end to the 75mile plan and to be fair I think I would of been pushing with little energy left to do it.
> 
> The 9am Saturday club ride wasn't near as bad as I thought in terms of pace, although after the cafe stop it is a bit of a free for all to get home lol, with not much grouping. Unless you keep up with the 8.30am riders who are seriously quick haha.
> 
> ...


I was looking forward to you having done your 100Km, you were so close. I would have just tootled around the estate till I got it, weather or not. nice one on your p.b's by the way.


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was looking forward to you having done your 100Km, you were so close. I would have just tootled around the estate till I got it, weather or not. nice one on your p.b's by the way.


Cheers Nigel, I was really tempted to go for the 100km but the wind was getting up and the idea of a nice hot bath won the contest in my mind lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> Cheers Nigel, I was really tempted to go for the 100km but the wind was getting up and the idea of a nice hot bath won the contest in my mind lol.


Happens to me sometimes, I sort of bailed a little yesterday, I was doing ok and I know I had may got a few p.b's so I went to see if I could improve on the last mile to home from Darrington, thing is when I did it, I had nothing really, and then ended up doing about 500-750m around the estate to get the 40Km.


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Happens to me sometimes, I sort of bailed a little yesterday, I was doing ok and I know I had may got a few p.b's so I went to see if I could improve on the last mile to home from Darrington, thing is when I did it, I had nothing really, and then ended up doing about 500-750m around the estate to get the 40Km.


Yeah I bailed to lol. I think actually completing the Saturday ride with a decent average speed of 15.2mph. The thought of doing the few extra miles to get 100km just seemed a bonus I did t have the heart to get today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2012)

Sometimes my grammar bails on me too.
Off the top of my head I think I have only ever managed more than 15mph 2 or 3 times, but I think it is improving again a little, then again it might just be a variation in weather.
You might be interested in this.
http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/sporttracks/?sid=ec4374232c3b4ad426eac5da37cf270e


----------



## Kins (24 Nov 2012)

Just back from a wee 5 miles. Chose a pretty flat circuit for round here. Roads were very quite and green lanes/tracks were very dark (must get better lights!) and besides nearly riding over a fallen tree it went quiet well. 3rd ride in a week on my new bike and besides the weather its been all good.

As a side note the quick clamp on my seat isn't extremely tight, any way to adjust these so it holds better?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2012)

Kins said:


> Just back from a wee 5 miles. Chose a pretty flat circuit for round here. Roads were very quite and green lanes/tracks were very dark (must get better lights!) and besides nearly riding over a fallen tree it went quiet well. 3rd ride in a week on my new bike and besides the weather its been all good.
> 
> *As a side note the quick clamp on my seat isn't extremely tight, any way to adjust these so it holds better*?


 
You mean the clamp that holds the seat to the post? If so it should just need a turn with an allan key, more than likely a 5mm one.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Nov 2012)

I bailed out on my ride as well this morning. Rode from Abercynon to Cardiff Bay but the weather went from dry with a light wind to torrential rain and 20mph wind. Crossing the barrage was great fun. Took the train for some of the return journey or I wouldn't have got home and back out to the Wales v All Blacks. Got to the millennium stadium and that was just as disappointing.

I'll just have to try again in the morning. I have been averaging nearly 90 miles per week. So far I've done 50 so planning a 30+ mile ride tomorrow.


----------



## Kins (25 Nov 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You mean the clamp that holds the seat to the post? If so it should just need a turn with an allan key, more than likely a 5mm one.


 
Thanks, plank that I am thought it was a dirty rivet head, but underneath the crud it is does take an allan key. Job done.


----------



## RWright (25 Nov 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I am concentrating on short regular rides until cycling once again becomes part of my life.


 
Very good approach I think. Winter riding for me is more difficult. Go at an easy pace and do some tweaking to the bike as you see necessary, get a little saddle time in. HAVE FUN, then evaluate again around spring. I bet you progress very quickly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> I bailed out on my ride as well this morning. Rode from Abercynon to Cardiff Bay but the weather went from dry with a light wind to torrential rain and 20mph wind. Crossing the barrage was great fun. Took the train for some of the return journey or I wouldn't have got home and back out to the Wales v All Blacks. Got to the millennium stadium and that was just as disappointing.
> 
> I'll just have to try again in the morning. I have been averaging nearly 90 miles per week. So far I've done 50 so planning a 30+ mile ride tomorrow.


I just didn't get chance to get out sort of screwed my distances up for Nov, I am going to struggle to beat last months mileage, but to beat it I have to do 170 miles, I have done that 3 times and spitting distance 3 times in 22 wks riding (has it really been that long).
Heres an overlay of the roads I have been on since early August.





and one of the more local roads.


----------



## Typhon (25 Nov 2012)

Such a depressing weekend. Since yesterday morning I have been completely flooded in in every direction. My village is fine but I can't get out of it! There's even more rain coming tonight too, it's just relentless. I don't think there's any chance of getting to work or going for a bike ride this week. I am vaguely hoping it will have receded in at least one direction by Thursday but we'll see I suppose.

I only managed 20 minutes on the turbo trainer yesterday but.then I lost motivation. The TT is so much harder than cycling on the road it feels like 20 mins of sprinting though so it is beneficial. I'll go out for another session later tonight when it's cooled down (you get incredibly hot and sweaty with no wind to cool you down!)

It's good to read everyone's stories though and see that in other parts of the country people can still cycle as normal.  Once again Nigel, fantastic distances covered and Reece, I got a shock when I saw your Saturday ride come up on my strava feed. That's about 2.5 mph faster than your normal Saturday ride!  Great distance too.


----------



## Reece (25 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> Reece, I got a shock when I saw your Saturday ride come up on my strava feed. That's about 2.5 mph faster than your normal Saturday ride!  Great distance too.


 The normal pace on my strava for my Sunday ride is because we do the social and keep it slow for new beginners. 

Yesterday's pace was around 16mph up until 45 miles but then suffered due to weather and tiredness lol. Really need to get out more or on the spinning bikes at the gym. Once a weekend rides are not getting the fitness up anymore.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Nov 2012)

Very damp day and cold-ish at 5C.

Went for a long walk this morning waiting for the saturated roads to dry a bit.

Finally got out 1-ish. 10.2 miles in 52mins. Bum felt uncomfortable at mile 4 but felt better by mile 6 - odd! Did a fairly steep-ish and long-ish hill which is probably about my limit at the moment.

Front brakes squealing so some toe-in needed there - would wake the dead!

Felt great that I had bothered to go out on a not too wonderful day weather-wise.

Bike (white) is now covered in filth including horse and cow crap so a quick rinse in a mo' and dry down followed by shower for me and then going to watch Chelsea hopefully beat City!


----------



## DaveyM (25 Nov 2012)

All I can say today is "Oooouch" that hill training yesterday has me feeling like I have never rode a bike before 
I have had to do a few hours work today so no miles again!!!

Well done to all those who have braved the rain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very damp day and cold-ish at 5C.
> 
> Went for a long walk this morning waiting for the saturated roads to dry a bit.
> 
> Finally got out 1-ish. 10.2 miles in 52mins. Bum felt uncomfortable at mile 4 but felt better by mile 6 - odd!


I always find I cycle better after 10 miles.

Nothing much to say about todays ride really, a couple of p.b.'s
I like this one as its quite an improvement. 37's quicker and an improvement of 18% on the speed up from 13.2mph to 15.6mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/29534791#518306576
and this 17's quicker an improvement of 1.2mph or 12%
http://app.strava.com/activities/29534791#518306587
This was easy to beat as the last time I stopped on this section, but still pleased to see 15.6mph or 4 miles even if it did have a slight downhill gradient overall.
http://app.strava.com/activities/29534791#518306570


----------



## MattHB (25 Nov 2012)

once you get warmed up things feel a lot easier. My commutes are a nightmare, its only 5 miles but it sometimes feels worse than the 75 I do on a saturday because I dont get a chance to warm up, and me being me always tries to push my times!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> All I can say today is "Oooouch" that hill training yesterday has me feeling like I have never rode a bike before
> I have had to do a few hours work today so no miles again!!!
> 
> Well done to all those who have braved the rain


Gets you like that. I must try a bit, since I now know where the hills are.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Nov 2012)

MattHB said:


> once you get warmed up things feel a lot easier. My commutes are a nightmare, its only 5 miles but it sometimes feels worse than the 75 I do on a saturday because I dont get a chance to warm up, and me being me always tries to push my times!


Likewise, apart from the commutes, I have some short distances to do, and always have to start off going up hill, not that its much of one, but when your cold its not nice.


----------



## RWright (25 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> All I can say today is "Oooouch" that hill training yesterday has me feeling like I have never rode a bike before
> I have had to do a few hours work today so no miles again!!!
> 
> Well done to all those who have braved the rain


 
 I had a feeling someone might be sore today. lol 

Still sounds like you got a great workout. I need to work more hills myself. Last time I did my ass was feeling it for a day or two and not like saddle sore either.


----------



## DaveyM (25 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I had a feeling someone might be sore today. lol
> 
> Still sounds like you got a great workout. I need to work more hills myself. Last time I did my ass was feeling it for a day or two and not like saddle sore either.


 
Sore isn't a strong enough word....I actually made a little wimpering noise when I tried to squat down and pick something up haha 

I think I will try and get a couple of gentle miles next time to warm the legs up first. In a strange way I think am looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Nov 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/29549985

Delayed the ride until the afternoon as I was visiting family on route and they where out. Rain never amounted to much, lots of flood warning signs but no water... though My villiage did flood. Got a little confused with my gps and ended up cuirciting round one section and blundered the stop start button so a part of the ride is missing. Ended up on roads I don't normally consider taking, such as roads leading to moterway roundabouts and long streches of duel carrigeway. Not my best speed but all good.


----------



## Typhon (26 Nov 2012)

Reece said:


> The normal pace on my strava for my Sunday ride is because we do the social and keep it slow for new beginners.
> 
> Yesterday's pace was around 16mph up until 45 miles but then suffered due to weather and tiredness lol. Really need to get out more or on the spinning bikes at the gym. Once a weekend rides are not getting the fitness up anymore.


 
Ah I see. Yeah I know what you mean, I need to do more excercise too as my fitness hasn't really improved in the last two months. I'm not a member of a gym and don't do any other exercise than cycling so I need to do that more often and use the turbo trainers on days when I can't get out.

Speaking of which, I've just been out for a quick 10 miles: http://app.strava.com/activities/29682043

It's so foul outside. Strong freezing northern winds, rain, flooded roads covered with debris. Wish I'd just gone on the turbo trainer to be honest!


----------



## Kins (26 Nov 2012)

Today I decided to take a trip down to my LBS in between rain showers so I could pick up a few little bits, and ask some advice about the project bike I have now. I had already posted on facebook if anyone knew their phone number, but although people knew where it was no-one knew. 2.5 miles down the road, arrived at 3pm and it was closed. No opening times on the door and no telephone number on the shop name board or windows. Asked in the post office next door and they had no idea when he opened or when he had last seen him! Rode home somewhat dejected as nearest other LBS is 13 miles away.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Nov 2012)

Well I got out briefly for 40Km, covered an old course well for the most part, I added a little extra to it. Got 4 p.b's this one I am pleased with.
http://app.strava.com/activities/29731215?segment_created=true#520253942
http://app.strava.com/activities/29731215
But on the whole I dont think I am any faster than I was.
Though I had 3 10km splits above 14.3mph and one at 15.7mph, the first split there was quite a bit of traffic, and the last 4km I struggled with a Northerly head wind so that was down to 12mph,


----------



## MattHB (26 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I got out briefly for 40Km, covered an old course well for the most part, I added a little extra to it. Got 4 p.b's this one I am pleased with.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/29731215?segment_created=true#520253942
> http://app.strava.com/activities/29731215
> But on the whole I dont think I am any faster than I was.



You're putting in big miles Nigel  well done. More than me


----------



## weebag (26 Nov 2012)

I'm so jealous of you guys....I've had a bad back for 3 weeks and have not gone out at all. Brand new Triban 3 in garage with 15 miles on it, and a Voodoo Marasa also begging to be ridden! Fingers crossed seems to be getting better....so first 50 miler planned at weekend 

Longest distance so far is 36 miles.

Weebag


----------



## MattHB (26 Nov 2012)

weebag said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys....I've had a bad back for 3 weeks and have not gone out at all. Brand new Triban 3 in garage with 15 miles on it, and a Voodoo Marasa also begging to be ridden! Fingers crossed seems to be getting better....so first 50 miler planned at weekend
> 
> Longest distance so far is 36 miles.
> 
> Weebag



Should be a nice weekend too


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Nov 2012)

MattHB said:


> You're putting in big miles Nigel  well done. More than me


It was easy compared with what I have been doing, I though I would be quicker, depending on which computer I use I just managed 14mph, I have cut back a little on mileage, and trying to be quicker, I wouldn't mind but I really did seem to be flying (well for me) for the most part and certainly the three middle 10km splits were good for me of recent wks. Mind when I got back, couldn't tell if I had been cycling or swimming.


weebag said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys....I've had a bad back for 3 weeks and have not gone out at all. Brand new Triban 3 in garage with 15 miles on it, and a Voodoo Marasa also begging to be ridden! Fingers crossed seems to be getting better....so first 50 miler planned at weekend
> 
> Longest distance so far is 36 miles.
> 
> Weebag


I had a bad back the other wk lasted for about 2-3wks, I cycled through it, I was actually more comfortable on the bike, than any other position.

Just got past 500miles for the month so far. I need 116 for my best month.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Nov 2012)

weebag said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys....I've had a bad back for 3 weeks and have not gone out at all. Brand new Triban 3 in garage with 15 miles on it, and a Voodoo Marasa also begging to be ridden! Fingers crossed seems to be getting better....so first 50 miler planned at weekend
> 
> Longest distance so far is 36 miles.
> 
> Weebag


50 miles is a hell of a ride after 3 weeks off and a dodgy back. Good luck


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Nov 2012)

weebag said:


> so first 50 miler planned at weekend
> 
> Longest distance so far is 36 miles.
> 
> Weebag


Just take it easy you will be fine.


----------



## weebag (26 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> 50 miles is a hell of a ride after 3 weeks off and a dodgy back. Good luck


 Yeah, a little concerned....but hey, I've stupidly entered a triathlon next year so need to get fit!


----------



## RWright (26 Nov 2012)

I got in 16.52 miles on my 16 mile route today. I got a new pb on it at 13.77 mph. I think I could have gone over 14 mph on this route (which is my short term goal) but it was just after 5 pm and traffic was MUCH heavier than normal. I did not have to stop but I did have to ride around on a small service road section for a couple of traffic light cycles until the traffic cleared. That was about a half mile of well under 10 mph riding I normally don't have to do.

Even though the numbers are not showing it so much yet I do feel like I am making real progress. I am just going to keep at it and not push really hard on the streets. I do not want to become a hood ornament on a Lexus. ( I think you call them bonnet ornaments).

I came very close to buying a Garmin 500 today but didn't....it's a long story...and I have rambled on enough, but lets just say that some U.S. online bicyle supplier thought it was a good idea at mid day
on a Cyber Monday to replace a 20 percent off sale with 20 dollars off.


----------



## RWright (26 Nov 2012)

weebag said:


> Yeah, a little concerned....but hey, I've stupidly entered a triathlon next year so need to get fit!


 
Be careful with that back.


----------



## simmi (26 Nov 2012)

*Show us your.......newbie progress!*


I wish I am lead in bed listening to the rain hammering down again

If this keeps up I will be swapping my bike for a canoe


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> I came very close to buying a Garmin 500 today but didn't....it's a long story...and I have rambled on enough, but lets just say that some U.S. online bicyle supplier thought it was a good idea at mid day
> on a Cyber Monday to replace a 20 percent off sale with 20 dollars off.


I hit some traffic at the start today, otherwise I think I should have had an avg of 14mph over the 27 miles.
How much are they over there, they are about £145-170 for a base unit here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> *Show us your.......newbie progress!*
> 
> 
> I wish I am lead in bed listening to the rain hammering down again
> ...


Why let the rain stop you, it rained 1.9mm on my route 26/11/12 and still managed 4 p.b's and a few new sections. Winds were around about 4.7mph from the north.
Mind I did think I would be drier if I had been swimming.


----------



## simmi (27 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why let the rain stop you, it rained 1.9mm on my route 26/11/12 and still managed 4 p.b's and a few new sections. Winds were around about 4.7mph from the north.
> Mind I did think I would be drier if I had been swimming.


 
They breed 'um tough in Pontefract


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> They breed 'um tough in Pontefract


I dont think i would have done it had been a couple of degrees colder, 7C was quite warm really.
I think it helps having lived on the Isle of Skye for several years, and worked occasionally on a creel boat, coldest I have remember there was ice in the sea loch when we set off, that was a cold day.


----------



## RWright (27 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I hit some traffic at the start today, otherwise I think I should have had an avg of 14mph over the 27 miles.
> How much are they over there, they are about £145-170 for a base unit here.


 
I could have got the base 500 for $174..approx 108 GBP, that is not heart rate or cadence. That was with a 20 percent discount and a buyer/member 10 percent credit for other purchases. They were just running an extra hours sale this morning and I got a phone call and they changed the discount before I put my order in. I will be watching the UK sites now, Hoping to find a Wiggle discount code sometime. UK sites have Garmins as well as most other bike related stuff cheaper from what I have seen.


EDIT: I just called the place I tried to place the order this morning. Being the smooth talker that I am The nice lady in customer service gave me the 500 at the same price I was trying to get it at this morning. It ships from their warehouse which is about 25 miles from my house so it should be here by Thursday at the latest. Only downside is that since they have stores in my home state I have to pay around 7 percent sales tax. I forgot about that.  Still an ok deal to me. I will get a cadence sensor a little later, really not too worried about heart rate monitor right now. Now I will be debating if I should have just got the 800 instead, only a day or two more to worry about that. Then, if I don't change my mind and decide on returning for an 800:

Look out Strava! Here I come! lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2012)

[quote="RWright, post: 2174337, member: 23332" Only downside is that since they have stores in my home state I have to pay around 7 percent sales tax. I forgot about that.  Still an ok deal to me. I will get a cadence sensor a little later, really not too worried about heart rate monitor right now. Now I will be debating if I should have just got the 800 instead, only a day or two more to worry about that. Then, if I don't change my mind and decide on returning for an 800:

Look out Strava! Here I come! lol[/quote]
I was forgetting you wont have to pay V.A.T. (sales Tax) which is currently 20%, I did debate about true mapping with a Bryton 50, but I guess the functionality of the Garmin won, I did have a Bryton Rider 35 (same as the 500) but it altitude lost 20m or so if stopped for 10min or so the Edge does the same though not quite so bad, I always correct elevation with ridewithgps for my spreadsheet, strava usually has a different figure, but as its not really important on there I am not bothered, I have to say though the tracking on the bryton was for the most part more accurate, it was just a bitch getting the data, you had to use a web based system, at least the garmin you can just pull it off the unit, like a flash drive, but as I am getting to know more of the roads around here I am finding the true mapping less needy, though I am thinking of of getting a cheap unit something like this http://www.holux-uk.co.uk/holux-gpsport-260.php?it=215&s=2 for maybe course following and the 500 to show speed (hrm and cadence if and when I get the money free, I want to upgrade the groupset, well some of it) my other comp that I use at the mo has no backlight, show its a little awkward at night.
I look forward to seeing your routes, and times, it might even surprise yourself, because avg speeds over the whole course or one thing, because if your in traffic as you were yesterday, it brings your whole avg down, even if the comp has an auto stop, slowing down speeding up takes it toll on the avg.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Nov 2012)

Newbie progress today: precisely zero miles.

Lots of flooded lanes, 4C, windy and raining to boot. In fact looking out of the window of my den right now it is sleeting at about 30 degrees off vertical.

Off to the treadmill in our 'gym' instead - at least my *rse won't hurt!


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (27 Nov 2012)

Newbie progress today: cycle infatuation climbs another level. Instead of considering jokes about getting around in rafts and canoes I was thinking of pedalos, and if it could be another activity on Strava.


----------



## simmi (27 Nov 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/29838177
Was going stir crazy so glad to get out today
37 miles in 2:22:42 15.5mph.
Nice route kept to B roads and lanes and have to say it felt much safer.

3 groups tried to ruin my day but to no avail, but I will name and shame them anyway.

1. the people at http://www.forecast.co.uk/ who confidently predicted no rain after midday in the Doncaster area, Lying B******s

2. Sealskinz, the makers of waterproof cycling gloves, Lying B******s

3. Garmin who think a bit of double sided tape and a cable tie is sufficient to hold a cadence magnet to a crank arm, Incompetent B******s

I am cold and wet but feel great


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/29838177
> Was going stir crazy so glad to get out today
> 37 miles in 2:22:42 15.5mph.
> Nice route kept to B roads and lanes and have to say it felt much safer.
> ...


 

Re 1 - I'd like to add Accuweather, the Met Office and the Lake District National Park Weatherline to your list.

Re 2 - Sealskinz; had some socks once and they were rubbish.

At least you got out though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2012)

simmi said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/29838177
> Was going stir crazy so glad to get out today
> 37 miles in 2:22:42 15.5mph.
> Nice route kept to B roads and lanes and have to say it felt much safer.
> ...


Well done for getting out and a good mileage and time.
Its been fine here but been laying tiles, and clothes still wet from yesterday (well gloves)
Try some insulation tape round it, not pretty but it works.


----------



## RWright (27 Nov 2012)

Did the same 16 mile route again today. It was very cloudy and strong chance of rain so I decided to try out the jacket from an old motorcycle rain suit. I works ok but is of the boil in bag variety but it did keep me dry and it was cool enough today that it wasn't all that bad along with a base layer as well as a long sleeve and short sleeve t shirt. The temperature dropped from 14.4444 to 9.4444 C while I was out. (these Fahrenheit to Celsius converters on Google are cool ) I was getting a little warm but half way it started raining and getting cool so all was well. I am only going to take partial credit for a Rule 9 ride because it was only raining half the ride and because of all the rain y'all have been getting over there in the UK (I would'nt feel right taking full credit).

Despite the conditions I got in a 15.81 mile ride in 1 hour and 3 minutes at a blistering ( for me) average speed of 15.06.  I didn't even top off my tire pressure before I left, just the old pinch test.  I have done over 15 mph before on flatter routes but for some reason this particular route has been keeping me under 14 mph. I knew yesterday I was about to top it and today watching the clock during the first half of the ride I knew I had very good shot at it. The rain didn't help as far as vision but was no real problem other than the fact I don't have mudguards and my shoes got wet and toes a little cold toward the end. It was a day I was glad I "braved the elements" and went riding.

I sort of felt like I might be on a roll so I jumped on the scales, I have lost about 4 more lbs too.


----------



## simmi (27 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Did the same 16 mile route again today. It was very cloudy and strong chance of rain so I decided to try out the jacket from a old motorcycle rain suit. I works ok but is of the boil in bag variety but it did keep me dry and it was cool enough today that it wasn't all that bad along with a base layer as well as a long sleeve and short sleeve t shirt. The temperature dropped from 14.4444 to 9.4444 C while I was out. (these Fahrenheit to Celsius converters on Google are cool ) I was getting a little warm but half way it started raining and getting cool so all was well. I am only going to take partial credit for a Rule 9 ride because it was only raining half the ride and because of all the rain y'all have been getting over there in the UK (I would'nt feel right taking full credit).
> 
> Despite the conditions I got in a 15.81 mile ride in 1 hour and 3 minutes at a blistering ( for me) average speed of 15.06.  I didn't even top off my tire pressure before I left, just the old pinch test.  I have done over 15 before but on flatter routes but for some reason this particular route has been keeping me under 14 mph. I knew yesterday I was about to top it and today watching the clock during the first half of the ride I knew I had very good shot at it. The rain didn't help as far as vision but was no real problem other than the fact I don't have mudguards and my shoes got wet and toes a little cold toward the end. It was a day I was glad I "braved the elements" and went riding.
> 
> I sort of felt like I might be on a roll so I jumped on the scales, I have lost about 4 more lbs too.


 Good effort, keep it up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Did the same 16 mile route again today. It was very cloudy and strong chance of rain so I decided to try out the jacket from an old motorcycle rain suit. I works ok but is of the boil in bag variety but it did keep me dry and it was cool enough today that it wasn't all that bad along with a base layer as well as a long sleeve and short sleeve t shirt. The temperature dropped from 14.4444 to 9.4444 C while I was out. (these Fahrenheit to Celsius converters on Google are cool ) I was getting a little warm but half way it started raining and getting cool so all was well. I am only going to take partial credit for a Rule 9 ride because it was only raining half the ride and because of all the rain y'all have been getting over there in the UK (I would'nt feel right taking full credit).
> 
> Despite the conditions I got in a 15.81 mile ride in 1 hour and 3 minutes at a blistering ( for me) average speed of 15.06.  I didn't even top off my tire pressure before I left, just the old pinch test.  I have done over 15 mph before on flatter routes but for some reason this particular route has been keeping me under 14 mph. I knew yesterday I was about to top it and today watching the clock during the first half of the ride I knew I had very good shot at it. The rain didn't help as far as vision but was no real problem other than the fact I don't have mudguards and my shoes got wet and toes a little cold toward the end. It was a day I was glad I "braved the elements" and went riding.
> 
> I sort of felt like I might be on a roll so I jumped on the scales, I have lost about 4 more lbs too.


Nice one, and look at your mileage on mycyclelog.


----------



## Reece (28 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Did the same 16 mile route again today. It was very cloudy and strong chance of rain so I decided to try out the jacket from an old motorcycle rain suit. I works ok but is of the boil in bag variety but it did keep me dry and it was cool enough today that it wasn't all that bad along with a base layer as well as a long sleeve and short sleeve t shirt. The temperature dropped from 14.4444 to 9.4444 C while I was out. (these Fahrenheit to Celsius converters on Google are cool ) I was getting a little warm but half way it started raining and getting cool so all was well. I am only going to take partial credit for a Rule 9 ride because it was only raining half the ride and because of all the rain y'all have been getting over there in the UK (I would'nt feel right taking full credit).
> 
> Despite the conditions I got in a 15.81 mile ride in 1 hour and 3 minutes at a blistering ( for me) average speed of 15.06.  I didn't even top off my tire pressure before I left, just the old pinch test.  I have done over 15 mph before on flatter routes but for some reason this particular route has been keeping me under 14 mph. I knew yesterday I was about to top it and today watching the clock during the first half of the ride I knew I had very good shot at it. The rain didn't help as far as vision but was no real problem other than the fact I don't have mudguards and my shoes got wet and toes a little cold toward the end. It was a day I was glad I "braved the elements" and went riding.
> 
> I sort of felt like I might be on a roll so I jumped on the scales, I have lost about 4 more lbs too.


Good one. Good average speed to mate. 

As Nigel says your miles are clocking up. I'm having withdrawals this week as on a training course so will only get to commute Friday andthen out at the weekend for the Xmas do with work so may not get out Sunday either


----------



## Typhon (28 Nov 2012)

RWright said:


> Did the same 16 mile route again today. It was very cloudy and strong chance of rain so I decided to try out the jacket from an old motorcycle rain suit. I works ok but is of the boil in bag variety but it did keep me dry and it was cool enough today that it wasn't all that bad along with a base layer as well as a long sleeve and short sleeve t shirt. The temperature dropped from 14.4444 to 9.4444 C while I was out. (these Fahrenheit to Celsius converters on Google are cool ) I was getting a little warm but half way it started raining and getting cool so all was well. I am only going to take partial credit for a Rule 9 ride because it was only raining half the ride and because of all the rain y'all have been getting over there in the UK (I would'nt feel right taking full credit).
> 
> Despite the conditions I got in a 15.81 mile ride in 1 hour and 3 minutes at a blistering ( for me) average speed of 15.06.  I didn't even top off my tire pressure before I left, just the old pinch test.  I have done over 15 mph before on flatter routes but for some reason this particular route has been keeping me under 14 mph. I knew yesterday I was about to top it and today watching the clock during the first half of the ride I knew I had very good shot at it. The rain didn't help as far as vision but was no real problem other than the fact I don't have mudguards and my shoes got wet and toes a little cold toward the end. It was a day I was glad I "braved the elements" and went riding.
> 
> I sort of felt like I might be on a roll so I jumped on the scales, I have lost about 4 more lbs too.


 

Nice one Richard! That's incredibly similar to me, I have been struggling to get over the 15mph mark on some routes too and like you I make an allowance for whether I've pumped up the tyres or not!

I have just been on my training loop and done that over 15mph for the first time actually: http://app.strava.com/rides/29983629

I was actually averaging 16mph until the last few miles but then the strong 16mph Northern headwind got me on the way back and my average speed just plummeted.

For the first time I was absolutely frozen on the bike. Generally the winds in the UK come from the SW so aren't too cold but right now they are coming from the north (i.e. the arctic) so they are bloody freezing! Because of those winds, for the first time this winter (around here anyway) the temperature is going to be in the 3-5 degree range in the daytime over the next few days.  In anticipation I have bought myself some warmer DHB bib tights (the warmest they make) and a base layer for under my jersey.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2012)

Lovely day in Cumbria - well sort of. Freezing cold, bit of a breeze but fantastic views of the snow clad mountains.

Wasn't scheduled to go out today but I couldn't resist.

Did a tougher route today involving some longer stretches of hills and one steep short hill. My lowest gear is 36/28 and no way could I get up anything steeper! Standing up helped and my legs had a lovely warm buzz as I went up!

Felt chuffed that I got out today despite the cold and the very wet lanes.

Bike needs a spritz, I need a shower + one very snotty glove needs washing too!

Am I a proper cyclist now I have a snotty glove?


----------



## Kins (28 Nov 2012)

Well, horrible and very nice day all in one. Rode my normal route to where I volunteer with a stop to pick up some tools from a friend on the way. When I got to the vol centre I realised I lost my wallet. Back on the bike, retraced my route asking people on the way if they found it. No joy. Rode back home and cancelled my cards and literally just as I put the phone down, the police rang to say it was handed in. It had been found in the middle of the road! 

To bad I had cancelled my cards but happy that I don't have to get new cards for all the other little bits you carry. And done twice as many miles (about 9) than I would have done. Gotta love some people, marvellous.


----------



## Reece (28 Nov 2012)

Nice one guys. 

Glad your wallet was handed in. I'd always cancel cards ASAP as you never know.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2012)

Kins said:


> Well, horrible and very nice day all in one. Rode my normal route to where I volunteer with a stop to pick up some tools from a friend on the way. When I got to the vol centre I realised I lost my wallet. Back on the bike, retraced my route asking people on the way if they found it. No joy. Rode back home and cancelled my cards and literally just as I put the phone down, the police rang to say it was handed in. It had been found in the middle of the road!
> 
> To bad I had cancelled my cards but happy that I don't have to get new cards for all the other little bits you carry. And done twice as many miles (about 9) than I would have done. Gotta love some people, marvellous.


 
There are some very nice people about although mostly we hear about the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## simmi (28 Nov 2012)

My first venture into bike mechanics today.
I changed my cassette form a simano 12-23 to a BBB 11-28 (for some extra help on the hills)
Also changed the chain to a sram because i like the quick links better than the shimano pins.
I have to be honest there was really nothing to it, as long as you have the correct tools you should have no troubles.
After that I spent a bit of time messing with the brakes and derailleurs (nothing wrong with them just wanted a better understanding)
As far as I can see if you have got some basic mechanical skills there is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## defy-one (28 Nov 2012)

excellent post Simmi :like like like


----------



## DaveyM (28 Nov 2012)

Always impressed with this thread, there are people at all levels of Noob-ness all getting out and putting some great results up.

I had a second try at hill climb training...

Let me take you back a couple of weeks, picture the scene a slightly chubby new cyclist (moi) having a chat with a very lean club cyclist over a couple of pints and* Me* saying something along the lines of "I wish I was better at climbing hills, I can kind of grind away in a granny gear but some of the hills around the local rivers and valleys are short and steep, thats where I struggle most"
*Race Snake* "you should come out with me and do some hill training over the winter, its only about 30 to 40 mins"
*Me*, now full of beer and the obvious confidence/stupidity that can only be found in the bottom of pint glasses "Yeah that sounds good, let me know when your going and I'd be up for it"

Fast forward to today
Text - "You up for another crack at some hills (then to add insult to his text ended it with a , really what is there to smile about?)"

So out we went to a different hill this time and as an added bonus was told to select just 1 gear for hills and use the same gear on the flat just spin much faster. Pick a higher gear than usual coz we are going to be STANDING for all the climbs, well, I aint great out of the saddle my legs start to burn very quickly.
Well I did it and in some strange way actually enjoyed the pain  and not as hard as I imagined. Came away feeling pretty pleased with myself, to top it off my training buddy actually said I was way better than he thought I'd be, which made me feel great right up until he said we can start to look at doing some proper climbs next time...WHAT!!!! 

Hears a link http://app.strava.com/activities/29993643

It feels MUCH steeper than it looks on strava


----------



## simmi (28 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Always impressed with this thread, there are people at all levels of Noob-ness all getting out and putting some great results up.
> 
> I had a second try at hill climb training...
> 
> ...


 
Nice job DaveyM I love the graph it produced on strava, very pleasing on the eye (something almost feminine about it)
It's something I need to work on too, I am getting better but still alway near the bottom on hill segments on strava.
For us Newbies I think it's as much to do with excess body weight as fitness, the extra pounds sure make a difference going up


----------



## Reece (28 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Always impressed with this thread, there are people at all levels of Noob-ness all getting out and putting some great results up.
> 
> I had a second try at hill climb training...
> 
> ...


Nice one. 

I've found the perfect place to hill train. Lots of hills and the first is conveniently called hill lane lol. Just trying to find time to go out is my issue.


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Nov 2012)

I've had a great month. My most cycling so far.

With 2 days to go in November I've ridden 310 miles in just under 24 hours.

I weighed in at 20st 12lb on Sunday. A 2st loss since the end on September.

I won't get out so much next week as I'm off to Toulouse to support the Ospreys in the Heineken Cup. I've earned a good weekend though


----------



## DaveyM (28 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> I weighed in at 20st 12lb on Sunday. A 2st loss since the end on September.


 
Wow that is some weight off! well done mate.

Good miles too


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> I've had a great month. My most cycling so far.
> 
> With 2 days to go in November I've ridden 310 miles in just under 24 hours.
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Kins (29 Nov 2012)

Nice job DaveM! 2 stone? nice phil, when you go to Toulouse take 2 stone from Ystradgynlais with you chap! thanks.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Nov 2012)

Still going, settling in to the T3 nicely now but think I need to experiment with a shorter stem and bar height.
Need to get more base layers and some full finger gloves, the Lidl tights are wearing out as well!


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Nov 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> I weighed in at 20st 12lb on Sunday. A 2st loss since the end on September.
> 
> )



Well done on the weight loss Phil.


----------



## simmi (29 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well done on the weight loss Phil.


 Well done the both of you!
My loss is just over 2 stone but has taken me a month longer than Phil.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Nov 2012)

I seem to have stalled on the weight loss, our scales are playing up at the moment (honestly) but my skin seems to be two sizes to big though (-:


----------



## simmi (29 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I seem to have stalled on the weight loss, our scales are playing up at the moment (honestly) but my skin seems to be two sizes to big though (-:


Yeah I know what you mean.
Have been keeping the weight loss steady to give my skin time to skrink back (i hope)


----------



## RWright (29 Nov 2012)

I have been losing less weight since fall started. I think the heat helps me lose weight. The fresh veggies around here are much better during the late spring and summer and I am inclined to eat them more often too.
I am just trying to get miles in during this time of year and not gain any weight.


----------



## weebag (29 Nov 2012)

First ride for weeks due to bad back...and my first time using my new 910xt and Strava. Was only 5 miles as I went swimming afterwards.

I just rode 5.4 miles! Check it out on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/30111411


----------



## DaveyM (29 Nov 2012)

good effort weebag!


----------



## weebag (29 Nov 2012)

DaveyM said:


> good effort weebag!


Cheers!....oh, and I rode my other bike to the pool and back as well. 

Exercise is addictive....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2012)

No newbie progress today - squillion tons of salt grit on the roads right now (I'm not complaining btw - we normally have to do 'our' steep hill ourself) and I am not taking the bike in that esp' whilst there are now loads of salty puddles everywhere.

Don't mind the bike getting wet and dirty but not to keen on salt. Is this normal or a pathetic excuse?

Hour on the treadmill instead!


----------



## RWright (30 Nov 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No newbie progress today - squillion tons of salt grit on the roads right now (I'm not complaining btw - we normally have to do 'our' steep hill ourself) and I am not taking the bike in that esp' whilst there are now loads of salty puddles everywhere.
> 
> Don't mind the bike getting wet and dirty but not to keen on salt. Is this normal or a pathetic excuse?
> 
> Hour on the treadmill instead!


 
I would really have to think twice before taking either of my "good" bikes out in the salt. But I do have a couple of old bikes that I would. I totally understand just using the tredmill. They don't salt the roads here very often. Some years not at all...I am lucky, that stuff is nasty, I hate to drive my car or truck in it too.

I have an elliptical that has maybe 10 minutes use in the past three years.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2012)

Well I got out for a while between places, three rides totalling about 27 miles, the last 30 mins on the dark roads around here. Managed one p.b. and a couple of 2nd's, but a lot was in traffic or town.
http://app.strava.com/activities/30276487#525597742
Also my first ride in sub zero temps, -0.2 to -0.9 C


----------



## RWright (1 Dec 2012)

Nice ride in the cold Nigel, It is harder for me in the cold because of the extra riding gear. I just got in from a 15.98 mile night ride on my Townie, I took it because it has the Cree light on it and I like it better than the light I paid four times the price for about a year ago. I was able to ride with just bike shorts, sweat pants and three thin layers on my torso, and fingerless gloves, so I was happy.

I got the Garmin 500 yesterday, going to RTFM tonight and hopefully be ready to start my Strava adventures tomorrow. If I know me, I will have tons of Strava related questions.

BTW, watch for that ice out there in the cold, seeing a lot of folks on the forums getting a little beat up by it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Nice ride in the cold Nigel, It is harder for me in the cold because of the extra riding gear. I just got in from a 15.98 mile night ride on my Townie, I took it because it has the Cree light on it and I like it better than the light I paid four times the price for about a year ago. I was able to ride with just bike shorts, sweat pants and three thin layers on my torso, and fingerless gloves, so I was happy.
> 
> I got the Garmin 500 yesterday, going to RTFM tonight and hopefully be ready to start my Strava adventures tomorrow. If I know me, I will have tons of Strava related questions.
> 
> BTW, watch for that ice out there in the cold, seeing a lot of folks on the forums getting a little beat up by it.


I just go slower, but if its really icy I wont go out. I had a base layer, summer cycle shirt, long sleeve cycle shirt, hi-viz jacket in the morning and early afternoon, I put a light weight wind proof on for the afternoon, as I was longer on the bike, was warm enough apart from the feet.


----------



## RWright (1 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just go slower, but if its really icy I wont go out. I had a base layer, summer cycle shirt, long sleeve cycle shirt, hi-viz jacket in the morning and early afternoon, I put a light weight wind proof on for the afternoon, as I was longer on the bike, was warm enough apart from the feet.


 
I bought a cheap pair of overshoes from nashbar, I bought them more for rain than cold. I did wear them a couple of nights ago when it was just cold, just to try them out. It was 0c and my feet were fine for the entire ride, over an hour. I don't know how good they will be in the rain. Tonight I went out on the same route with just cycling shoes and it was 11c at the start and 6c when I finished and my toes were quite a bit colder than when I wore the overshoes on the cooler night, same cycling shoes both rides. I had never used overshoes before but they convinced me pretty quickly that they work for cold.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> I bought a cheap pair of overshoes from nashbar, I bought them more for rain than cold. I did wear them a couple of nights ago when it was just cold, just to try them out. It was 0c and my feet were fine for the entire ride, over an hour. I don't know how good they will be in the rain. Tonight I went out on the same route with just cycling shoes and it was 11c at the start and 6c when I finished and my toes were quite a bit colder than when I wore the overshoes on the cooler night, same cycling shoes both rides. I had never used overshoes before but they convinced me pretty quickly that they work for cold.


Thats something on the list, the gloves I have were warm even when wet the other might though it was 7C, and last night just a bit nippy on the finger tips.


----------



## Typhon (1 Dec 2012)

Could only manage my training loop today, I was so cold. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/30391581


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> Could only manage my training loop today, I was so cold.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/30391581


That's more than me.
The only bike related activity today was fitting a new rear tube to my wife's bike and stripping out the old wheel bearings on my old hybrid.


----------



## Typhon (1 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> That's more than me.
> The only bike related activity today was fitting a new rear tube to my wife's bike and stripping out the old wheel bearings on my old hybrid.


 
I don't blame you! It's bloody freezing out there and the roads are still covered in sand/silt etc from the floods. Not fun at all. Wish I'd stuck to the turbo trainer to be honest!


----------



## DaveyM (1 Dec 2012)

Well the temp here got up a little after lunch ( a tropical 4c ) so I got out to do a few miles and found myself actually heading towards local hills to make the ride a bit harder to make up for the lack of distance. Still not too hard by some peoples standards but I feel I am still making some progress.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2012)

No Newbie Progress again.

Main roads are ice free but covered in salt - lanes are salt free but are covered with ice.

Just been for a difficult slippery walk (had to use walking poles) around our village to see if I would be going out tomorrow.......I won't!


----------



## weebag (1 Dec 2012)

Lovely ride this morning with a mate. Had hoped to do 50 miles, but honestly, id never have made it. To be fair, I had played 2 solid hours of competitive badminton the night before. I took the Voodoo Marasa, not the Triban 3 today. Roads a bit icy!

A cold start, but well kitted out (thanks Aldi) I was plenty warm.enough.

So, 35 miles in all (well, to the pub)....

I just rode 35.3 miles! Check it out on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/30406403


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> Could only manage my training loop today, I was so cold.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/30391581


What you moaning about I would be chuffed with an avg of 15.3mph.
I did 32 miles setting 3 p.b's, avg temp 3C, 1.5 to 4 C with a wind of 5.8mph avg from the N.W. might explain the p.b.'s (toes a little nippy when I got in though)

Still last on this but getting closer.
http://app.strava.com/rides/30414607
An increase over 2.5mph on this one and 42's less
http://app.strava.com/rides/30414607#526798955
Its such a long time ago since I did this I forgot I did it, but quicker by 6's not such an improvement to say the last time was in August.
http://app.strava.com/activities/30414607#526798935
I was 2's off a p.b on this one two, though it doesn't show on strava.
http://app.strava.com/activities/30414607#526798923
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Ferrybridge-Bypass-Climb
This shows the result of the wind this was my slowest ever time on this section
http://app.strava.com/activities/30414607#526798926

Mind the weirdest thing was I did a stretch in exactly the same time as I did yesterday at exactly the same time of day.






Edit I just added this as there isn't one on strava, and found out I got a p.b. on it, by 7's best time since Aug 20th
http://app.strava.com/activities/30414607?segment_created=true#526861937


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

We went out into the new forest and took a newbie mate out. He did awesomely although he bonked at 40m despite having 2 gels in his pocket!!! But we dragged him to the tea room and filled him up with flap jack!

I was chuffed set a PB on a mad little (17seconds) climb. Still was tired tho despite the (for us) moderately sedate pace. Still recovering from all these damn viruses.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> We went out into the new forest and took a newbie mate out. He did awesomely although he bonked at 40m despite having 2 gels in his pocket!!! But we dragged him to the tea room and filled him up with flap jack!
> 
> I was chuffed set a PB on a mad little (17seconds) climb. Still was tired tho despite the (for us) moderately sedate pace. Still recovering from all these damn viruses.


Dont matter whether I have a cold or not, I still am no quicker on average.


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont matter whether I have a cold or not, I still am no quicker on average.



When I got to about 15mph I stayed there for ages, I then joined a club, then suddenly I could hold 16.5 for long rides, then 17 now I can hold 18.5 average for 75 miles with hills on the front of the group nearly all the way! It comes.. For me that was only 6 months ago. Now I'm front of pack getting shouted at to ease up!

Forget about improving speed, work on endurance and strength. It's climbs and recovery time after hard effort that brings your average speed up more than flat speeds. Miles in your legs will sort that lot out and maybe some intervals.

The key for me was joining a club, only then did I get pushed far enough out of my comfort zone for my body to adapt, before that I was destined to plateau because, even if you think you're pushing, you never push as hard as a mate can push you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> When I got to about 15mph I stayed there for ages, I then joined a club, then suddenly I could hold 16.5 for long rides, then 17 now I can hold 18.5 average for 75 miles with hills on the front of the group nearly all the way! It comes.. For me that was only 6 months ago. Now I'm front of pack getting shouted at to ease up!
> 
> Forget about improving speed, work on endurance and strength. It's climbs and recovery time after hard effort that brings your average speed up more than flat speeds. Miles in your legs will sort that lot out and maybe some intervals.
> 
> The key for me was joining a club, only then did I get pushed far enough out of my comfort zone for my body to adapt, before that I was destined to plateau because, even if you think you're pushing, you never push as hard as a mate can push you.


I understand what you mean, I have tried to work on hills and distance this last month or so, and I do find them easier,I am not wanting 17 or 18+ just an happy 14-16 will do me, I know I must be getting better otherwise I wouldn't keep getting p.b's, the last one I do is the stretch from Darrington home its about a mile, I havent set any good speeds on it for a while, but thats probably because the rides are longer and more effort into them.
I have no problem riding 30-40 miles on almost any road, though I havent been pushed on any really serious climbs as there arn't to many around here.
Clubs ect, I tend to have a problem with getting close to people even on a day today basis.


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I understand what you mean, I have tried to work on hills and distance this last month or so, and I do find them easier,I am not wanting 17 or 18+ just an happy 14-16 will do me, I know I must be getting better *otherwise I wouldn't keep getting p.b's*, the last one I do is the stretch from Darrington home its about a mile, I havent set any good speeds on it for a while, but thats probably because the rides are longer and more effort into them.
> Clubs ect, I tend to have a problem with getting close to people even on a day today basis.



Exactly  and any weight loss you can make will also drastically effect the energy needed. It's unbelievable how much energy is saved by just a handful of lb's. 

power to weight is everything.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> Exactly  and any weight loss you can make will also drastically effect the energy needed. It's unbelievable how much energy is saved by just a handful of lb's.
> 
> power to weight is everything.


I guess the bikes not the lightest, but I do also carry a bit, I dont have call a friend option, so I need to get the bike home. I weighed myself last week for the first time and I was 12st 13lb dressed with walking boots, so I guess I have lost a stone + down from a 36" waist to 34", and thats since June, my diet is not much different, I have always tended eat healthily, though with the over indulgence sometimes.
The bike has mudguards and a rack, the idea was to carry my camera, which in itself weighs upto 5kg with other kit. (never got round to it yet however)


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I guess the bikes not the lightest, but I do also carry a bit, I dont have call a friend option, so I need to get the bike home. I weighed myself last week for the first time and I was 12st 13lb dressed with walking boots, so I guess I have lost a stone + down from a 36" waist to 34", and thats since June, my diet is not much different, I have always tended eat healthily, though with the over indulgence sometimes.
> The bike has mudguards and a rack, the idea was to carry my camera, which in itself weighs upto 5kg with other kit. (never got round to it yet however)



I think you just need to keep riding and try to focus on speed less. Especially in the winter when roads are muddy/wet/icy. Sounds like you don't have much body weight left which is an awesome effort


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Dec 2012)

just the six miles today 
http://app.strava.com/activities/30588645


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> just the six miles today
> http://app.strava.com/activities/30588645


Six more than me Andy.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Dec 2012)

Great ride today. 30.3 miles in 2hrs 10 mins. First 30 miler over 14mph average.

It was a fairly flat ride in Swansea bay but being over 20 st I'm pleased with my progress.

Lost another lb this week so now 20 st 11 lb


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2012)

philinmerthyr said:


> Great ride today. 30.3 miles in 2hrs 10 mins. First 30 miler over 14mph average.
> 
> It was a fairly flat ride in Swansea bay but being over 20 st I'm pleased with my progress.
> 
> Lost another lb this week so now 20 st 11 lb


Nice one Phil, I cant remember the last time I averaged over 14mph. Though to be fair I was over 14 avg yesterday for most of the ride, just tired a little or was it the dark at the end.


----------



## DaveyM (2 Dec 2012)

I also have made no progress today, I have been outside working for hours and was too frozen to even consider it.
I have managed to purchase a set of bib tights today so hope that they will help with the cold lower back although I look like a 80's wrestler in them 

Good effort those who made it out


----------



## weebag (2 Dec 2012)

No ride for me today. Legs feeling yesterdays ride still. Did manage a load of beer and a curry last night, reward for my longest ever cycle!

Today walked the dogs 4 miles and hesitant shook off the hangover....


----------



## simmi (3 Dec 2012)

Have been down in the west country for a wedding so didn't get out on the bike, just did a 2 mile run with the last 0.5 miles up a 12% hill, not too bad this time, not as good as a ride but better than nothing!


----------



## RWright (3 Dec 2012)

Looks like a slow weekend around here! I will join the crowd. I did not get in much riding at all. I got in about 5 miles Sat night and 10 miles this evening. I can't blame it on the weather as it was very mild for this time of year. I just had a lot of things I needed to get done around the house and was spending time trying to learn how to use my new Garmin 500 and Strava.  The Black Friday sales broke me down and made me buy the Garmin, along with a lot of other bike things that I may or may not need. 

I was trying to figure out the Garmin/Strava thing for the first time and only did six miles because I was stopping and trying to see what was going on. Not a fun ride, at night on a road that had more traffic than I anticipated and me spending WAY too much time not watching the road. I knew it was an accident waiting to happen so I went back early but still managed to figure out how to get the data and even get it onto strava.

Today was more Garmin/Strava experimenting. I was on my cruiser/comfort bike rather than my drop bar bike. (cost less if I have a get off while playing with my new Garmin) I was testing on one of my quick, flat, out and back routes, one that i use when I want to put in less than an hour and/or get off the road before sunset. I think Strava is going to help me monitor my progress better with hopefully less effort on my part. I did have to use the adjust elevation feature of Strava as I didn't have my Garmin set up properly for elevation yet. I knew I had not climbed close to 800 feet.  I still have the cateye computer on my bike as well and it and the Garmin gave pretty close results for being mechanical vs. GPS readings. Here is my ride today: http://app.strava.com/activities/30666419


----------



## MattHB (3 Dec 2012)

weebag said:


> No ride for me today. Legs feeling yesterdays ride still. Did manage a load of beer and a curry last night, reward for my longest ever cycle!
> 
> Today walked the dogs 4 miles and hesitant shook off the hangover....



That'll destroy any recovery and inhibit body adaptations.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Dec 2012)

Just a quick 8.1 mile loop this morning between contracts (avg 15.94) flipped the stem on the T3 and it felt better I think I am going to try a shorter stem. Every ride feels better than the last and I am now enjoying the hills, no in fact I look forward to them, maybe it's time to go back to Saintbury hill !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a quick 8.1 mile loop this morning between contracts (avg 15.94) flipped the stem on the T3 and it felt better I think I am going to try a shorter stem. Every ride feels better than the last and I am now enjoying the hills, no in fact I look forward to them, maybe it's time to go back to Saintbury hill !


I wouldn't go as far as enjoy them, but I dont fear them like I used to.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2012)

Suffering from man flu but thought I felt better today, so just done a 10 miler in 42 minutes, feel like I did 110 miles, absolutely cream crackered now


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wouldn't go as far as enjoy them, but I dont fear them like I used to.


I have stopped using my flattish circuits in favour of the hilly ones. (-;


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I have stopped using my flattish circuits in favour of the hilly ones. (-;


The things about flat routes is you have to keep working, where as at least you get to rest on hilly ones going down. i am going to try a route similar to one of my early ones without my rear bag and see if that gives an improvement along with what I was doing last month and Oct, I bet I am no quicker. about 40km


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The things about flat routes is you have to keep working, where as at least you get to rest on hilly ones going down. i am going to try a route similar to one of my early ones without my rear bag and see if that gives an improvement along with what I was doing last month and Oct, I bet I am no quicker. about 40km


I don't, I pedal madly down hills as well!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I don't, I pedal madly down hills as well!


Its not the same, besides I tend to spin out beyond about 28mph. this will change when I upgrade the shifters next year. Looking to get some Tiagra 9sp.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2012)

Pouring down here in lovely Cumbria - at least the salt is getting washed off the roads now. Plenty of black ice on the lanes so *Zero Newbie Progress.*

Getting bored on the treadmill now!


----------



## simmi (3 Dec 2012)

No ride again today, roads were wet and very salty so just did a little run again instead.
Used the extra time to give the car a good clean.
A cycle would have been better but didn't fancy it with the road conditions and at least I scored a few brownie points with the mrs


----------



## defy-one (3 Dec 2012)

did a great workout on the treadmill last night, followed by press ups, sit ups, core work and some nice heavy weights for biceps/triceps. 
day off today.... lots of errands, dropped a punctured tyre off, hair cut, wash the car, pick up repaired wheel and pick up daughter from college. 
hoping to get a ride in tommorow as i have another day off


----------



## DaveyM (3 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> did a great workout on the treadmill last night, followed by press ups, sit ups, core work and some nice heavy weights for biceps/triceps.
> day off today.... lots of errands, dropped a punctured tyre off, hair cut, wash the car, pick up repaired wheel and pick up daughter from college.
> hoping to get a ride in tommorow as i have another day off


 
Under advice from my cyclist mate I too have started doing some core exercises on a daily basis (well this is day 2 ) but I am really struggling with work comittments to get out on the bike, so I need to try and do what I can to improve for the days I can get out. I would love to actually get fitter over the winter...just so I can ride even further when the summer comes round again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2012)

Well what can I say, the easiest ride I have had for sometime, less climbing, in the first time in 2 months I have done less than 1000ft. I went over a route or most of one that I did back in Aug, and I am slower, though to be far winds were from about 6-9mph westerly's if the weather data is correct, which probably contributed to my avg dropping below 14mph again, but on the other hand probably helped with two p.b's though one dosn't show on strava, well joint p.b. on this
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Ferrybridge-Bypass-Climb
and a p.b. on this.
http://app.strava.com/activities/30768427#530143919 still bottom but only 5's off now, still along way to go to 3rd place, as only 5 people have done it.
Some of this covered the same roads, though there were no winds.
http://app.strava.com/activities/20195929
and todays ride
http://app.strava.com/activities/30768427


----------



## defy-one (3 Dec 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Under advice from my cyclist mate I too have started doing some core exercises on a daily basis (well this is day 2 ) but I am really struggling with work comittments to get out on the bike, so I need to try and do what I can to improve for the days I can get out. I would love to actually get fitter over the winter...just so I can ride even further when the summer comes round again



Keep at it mate .... I always struggled at the 2 hours riding and 30 miles point. Sagged all over the bike and couldn't continue. 
I'm not a long distance rider yet, but have notched up a couple of 40's and a 51


----------



## RWright (3 Dec 2012)

Did another quick out and back on the flat route today. Still getting Strava sorted out.
Is it weird that I want to do a Strava route that looks like my name or initials?  These straight lines I am doing are so boring looking. Or Strava art of some sort. That would be real "performance art". There has to be someone that does this already.  I think I might do a four leaf clover tomorrow.

This was my ride today, just on my drop bar bike this time, the distances came out exactly the same as on the other bike but altitude was different, before and after the Strava altitude adjustment. http://app.strava.com/activities/30813393


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Did another quick out and back on the flat route today. Still getting Strava sorted out.
> Is it weird that I want to do a Strava route that looks like my name or initials?  These straight lines I am doing are so boring looking. Or Strava art of some sort. That would be real "performance art". There has to be someone that does this already.  I think I might do a four leaf clover tomorrow.
> 
> This was my ride today, just on my drop bar bike this time, the distances came out exactly the same as on the other bike but altitude was different, before and after the Strava altitude adjustment. http://app.strava.com/activities/30813393


You got a better track then i did to start with, mine was all over the place. Have a look at the start of this http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1040790. I have never done anything interesting strava art wise yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Did another quick out and back on the flat route today. Still getting Strava sorted out.
> Is it weird that I want to do a Strava route that looks like my name or initials?  These straight lines I am doing are so boring looking. Or Strava art of some sort. That would be real "performance art". There has to be someone that does this already.  I think I might do a four leaf clover tomorrow.
> 
> This was my ride today, just on my drop bar bike this time, the distances came out exactly the same as on the other bike but altitude was different, before and after the Strava altitude adjustment. http://app.strava.com/activities/30813393


Just created a segment for you.
http://app.strava.com/activities/30813393?segment_created=true#530604444
See how you compare yesterday with today.
Nearly 2mph quicker on that section


----------



## defy-one (4 Dec 2012)

i have done a big figure of 8... will dig out a link later (51 miles)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> i have done a big figure of 8... will dig out a link later (51 miles)


I did something like that Monday, on a bit of a slant though.


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2012)

As I suspected. http://blog.strava.com/stravart-5068/ I knew someone had to have done this. This guy has nice street grid layouts too. It will be hard for me to find really straight streets like that in my area. Hmmm, maybe on a mountain bike...if I had one...and if I knew how to draw to start with. Maybe I can get my niece to start riding, she is a good artist. 

Sorry about getting a little off topic but going from starting off riding again to Strava art in four short months, that has to count for a little progress, well, maybe very little, but have to have a little fun. 

Nigel, thanks for the segment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> As I suspected. http://blog.strava.com/stravart-5068/ I knew someone had to have done this. This guy has nice street grid layouts too. It will be hard for me to find really straight streets like that in my area. Hmmm, maybe on a mountain bike...if I had one...and if I knew how to draw to start with. Maybe I can get my niece to start riding, she is a good artist.
> 
> Sorry about getting a little off topic but going from starting off riding again to Strava art in four short months, that has to count for a little progress, well, maybe very little, but have to have a little fun.
> 
> Nigel, thanks for the segment.


You can easily create your own, I did notice there's a couple in your area.


----------



## Kins (4 Dec 2012)

Didn't get out much having a busy weekend but manages around 15 miles between 3 days and a second parting of the ways with my trusty steed. Wet leaves again! Pulled the muscles under my arm again which were just starting to settle down after the first one. Bluergh!

Luckily only damage to me and the bike is fine.


----------



## Typhon (4 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> When I got to about 15mph I stayed there for ages, I then joined a club, then suddenly I could hold 16.5 for long rides, then 17 now I can hold 18.5 average for 75 miles with hills on the front of the group nearly all the way! It comes.. For me that was only 6 months ago. Now I'm front of pack getting shouted at to ease up!
> 
> Forget about improving speed, work on endurance and strength. It's climbs and recovery time after hard effort that brings your average speed up more than flat speeds. Miles in your legs will sort that lot out and maybe some intervals.
> 
> The key for me was joining a club, only then did I get pushed far enough out of my comfort zone for my body to adapt, before that I was destined to plateau because, even if you think you're pushing, you never push as hard as a mate can push you.


 
This is exactly what has happened to me. I started cycling in August, at first I was only doing about 10-11 mph average but I increased in speed with every week and by late September I did my first 15mph ride. Since then every ride has been 14 or 15 mph and it's frustrating that I am not improving. I feel like the last time I did improve was when I did those two Sky rides so perhaps the only way forward is to join a club.

It's definitely the recovery time for me that slows me down. I can hold 18-20mph for quite a few miles on the flat, do 13-14 mph up slight gradients (say 1 or 2% over a few miles) and do 25-30mph going down those gradients and yet my average speed is just 15mph. I have noticed on rides that when I climb to the top of a hill I will just stop and let gravity take over, meaning I am going slower at the top and at the start of the descent than I was going up it! If I had some club-mates then I guess I would be forced to just keep pedalling that bit longer.

The only problem is my local club (7 miles away) has no beginner type rides. Just a sunday ride for the whole club which is "50 to 75 miles over varying terrain". There's no route map or anything. First of all I couldn't even do 60+ miles and secondly if that route includes going up Snowshill or similar (1400 feet of climbing) I just couldn't do that.

There is another club 20 miles away that does beginner rides. They are around 30 miles and alternate between flat and hilly weeks (roughly 1200 feet of climbing one week, 2700 the next). Only problem with that is getting there as it's a bit tricky (I'd have to drive and park somewhere) and I don't know the area at all and the fact that the flat route would be too easy and the hilly route too hard!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> This is exactly what has happened to me. I started cycling in August, at first I was only doing about 10-11 mph average but I increased in speed with every week and by late September I did my first 15mph ride. Since then every ride has been 14 or 15 mph and it's frustrating that I am not improving. I feel like the last time I did improve was when I did those two Sky rides so perhaps the only way forward is to join a club.
> 
> It's definitely the recovery time for me that slows me down. I can hold 18-20mph for quite a few miles on the flat, do 13-14 mph up slight gradients (say 1 or 2% over a few miles) and do 25-30mph going down those gradients and yet my average speed is just 15mph. I have noticed on rides that when I climb to the top of a hill I will just stop and let gravity take over, meaning I am going slower at the top and at the start of the descent than I was going up it! If I had some club-mates then I guess I would be forced to just keep pedalling that bit longer.
> 
> ...


 

Put a request out on here for local riders looking for riding buddies, you only need a few of you


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> The only problem is my local club (7 miles away) has no beginner type rides. Just a sunday ride for the whole club which is "50 to 75 miles over varying terrain". There's no route map or anything. First of all I couldn't even do 60+ miles and secondly if that route includes going up Snowshill or similar (1400 feet of climbing) I just couldn't do that.
> 
> !



I know what you mean, I still need more training before I am up to our local club Sunday ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> It's definitely the recovery time for me that slows me down. I can hold 18-20mph for quite a few miles on the flat, do 13-14 mph up slight gradients (say 1 or 2% over a few miles) and do 25-30mph going down those gradients and yet my average speed is just 15mph.* I have noticed on rides that when I climb to the top of a hill I will just stop and let gravity take over*, meaning I am going slower at the top and at the start of the descent than I was going up it! If I had some club-mates then I guess I would be forced to just keep pedalling that bit longer.


I do this as well, though I do try to push on, it just depends what effort I have put in the climb. I am also starting to accelerate more into short climbs than I did, which is helping.
I feel a little better with todays performance, even thought he average is still low, but thats in part due to a stretch along a canal. I have my first proper podium place, even though there are only currently 9 riders,
http://app.strava.com/rides/30917793#531482713
I also got three other p.b.'s the first am pleased with as it's very soon after I set off.
http://app.strava.com/rides/30917793#531482680
http://app.strava.com/rides/30917793#531482690
http://app.strava.com/activities/30917793#531482711
5 2nd best times and 2 3rd best times out of 22 segments on todays ride.


----------



## Typhon (4 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Put a request out on here for local riders looking for riding buddies, you only need a few of you


I think the only person around here who posts on the forum is Brian and he goes out at different times from me and has to stick close to home because of his job. I did sign up for the social cycling part of sky ride but again, hardly anyone around here.



BrianEvesham said:


> I know what you mean, I still need more training before I am up to our local club Sunday ride.


 
Yep we have a long way to go. 




Nigelnaturist said:


> I do this as well, though I do try to push on, it just depends what effort I have put in the climb. I am also starting to accelerate more into short climbs than I did, which is helping.
> I feel a little better with todays performance, even thought he average is still low, but thats in part due to a stretch along a canal. I have my first proper podium place, even though there are only currently 9 riders,
> http://app.strava.com/rides/30917793#531482713
> I also got three other p.b.'s the first am pleased with as it's very soon after I set off.
> ...


 
It's one of those situations where you just want to take a rest but you can't because you're then on the brow of the hill and it's not safe, so you end up just slacking off. I'll just have to make sure I carry on in future.

Just done 7 miles on the turbo trainers (feels like I've done about 20 miles of sprinting on the road). I definitely push myself as hard as I can on that!


----------



## MattHB (4 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> Yep we have a long way to go.


 
I thought this too, but I had less to go than I thought once Id got used to the surges in power. the protection of a large group is enormous. we call it the 'autocar'.

things is, going out not worrying if you get dropped takes off the pressure. Every time you go out youll get dropped later, and eventually youll finish with everyone else. If you get dropped take a short cut back to the start/home.

I did this and now I finish at the front  it took me 6 months to bridge the gap


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> I think the only person around here who posts on the forum is Brian and he goes out at different times from me and has to stick close to home because of his job. I did sign up for the social cycling part of sky ride but again, hardly anyone around here.


Yep if I am on the coaches I go out mid morning and stay close because they may need me. Weekends are generally family days. 
I would really like to ride out round Bredon with you, maybe we will sort something you never know. I think you are much further down the line than me though, my longest is still only 28 miles !


----------



## defy-one (4 Dec 2012)

here is my figure of 8 ish

http://app.strava.com/activities/26357543


----------



## MattHB (4 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> here is my figure of 8 ish
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/26357543



That's a nice spin


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Dec 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/30930627

Added a new segment to my commute home on Strava and discovered I have the KOM. Pleased as punch, as ussually when I create a segment I find I'm 80th. It's the Second KOM I've earned,but feels like my first propper one, the other being on a filthy country lane where few seem to ride. Not been getting many miles in this past fortnight ,except my commute, but my speed seems on the up.


----------



## simmi (4 Dec 2012)

Played golf today so no cycle, have read bits about core strength so got the wife's Kettleworx core dvd out and gave it a try!
Its a 6 week program so will try it and see if it helps my cycling.
The week one exercises seemed quite easy to start with but by the 3rd set of reps I was starting to struggle.
If anyone has tried kettlebell exercise to improve core strength I would be interested to hear how they got on.


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can easily create your own, I did notice there's a couple in your area.


I looked at a couple of those segments, on some of those the riders are FLYING! One of the short segments that is right in the middle of town had to be closed course timed. I think they had bikes races there and closed off the roads. Under normal circumstances one couldn't get close to those times even using a car. I guess maybe like at 4 am a fast rider with a death wish could maybe do it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> I looked at a couple of those segments, on some of those the riders are FLYING! One of the short segments that is right in the middle of town had to be closed course timed. I think they had bikes races there and closed off the roads. Under normal circumstances one couldn't get close to those times even using a car. I guess maybe like at 4 am a fast rider with a death wish could maybe do it.


I just really do it to compare my own speed performance, the segments I usually create like Andy just said, I am usually quite low, not usually last though, but I am on a few.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Dec 2012)

I thought I had waited long enough for the ice to melt away on my eight miler this morning, I was wrong. Turning right I lost it big time, but somehow managed to stay upright and on the bike   not sure how, but I was grateful. The ride home was much slower.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I thought I had waited long enough for the ice to melt away on my eight miler this morning, I was wrong. Turning right I lost it big time, but somehow managed to stay upright and on the bike   not sure how, but I was grateful. The ride home was much slower.


Its amazing how quick road bikes can respond. Even in extreme situations.


----------



## Kins (5 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I thought I had waited long enough for the ice to melt away on my eight miler this morning, I was wrong. Turning right I lost it big time, but somehow managed to stay upright and on the bike   not sure how, but I was grateful. The ride home was much slower.


 
I wished I had managed to. Glad you got away with it.

Got to big for my boots and decided to ride down some steps, 2 x 4 steps with a little bit in the middle. Got down the steps ok and lost steering coming off them and brushed the wall pretty hard with my shoulder. What a friggin numptey. I need some of those adult stabilisers I think!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2012)

Some Newbie Progress today!

9.19 miles @ 12.6 mph.

Would have been very easy not to go out today as a) it was very cold, b) there was a moderate north wind and c) I am knackered due to stressful family event!

However, the thought of posting something on my mycyclinglog account and in Show Us Your Newbie Progress made me get out and go - honest!

Only my 5th ride since I got my new bike and I thought things were going well but....I found it tough riding into the wind! Still - I console myself with the thought of it doing me good.

Two dodgy moments:

Driver in Audi A3 on mobile phone nearly squashed me trying to squeeze past me at a road constriction.

Went through a puddle not knowing ice was under the water - bike wibbled and wobbled from side to side but stayed upright - most amazing thing was that I had gotten one of my feet out of a SPD for an emergency landing! I had wondered if I would do this automatically in the event of an 'incident'.

Enjoyed my ride!


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Dec 2012)

No real progress for me for a couple of weeks now due to being ill for a week and then a mixture of road conditions and work.

I have managed to get out on the mountain bike a couple of times and cycled to the shops though, I figured a couple of 5 mile rides was better than nothing.

My main issue is the majority of my weekend cycling time has to be early morning due to other commitments but getting up at 6am on a weekend when the roads are icy puts me off, just don't have the confidence to ride in those conditions at the moment.

I will have to just brave it this weekend and take it steady, hopefully that will give me more confidence for the winter (until Santa brings my turbo!).


----------



## surfatwork (5 Dec 2012)

I am on an old MTB that weighs a tonne and has the fattest tires in the universe.
Day 1: 5 mile ride to start things off. average speed of ~7mph. thought I would pass out on the little incline leading to my house. 3 stops
Day 5: 11mile ride. average speed of ~11mph. lots of inclines...got most of them except one where I had to stand up. no stops
The goal is to be able to do a 30mile ride on my banger with no stops in about 2.5hrs. fingers crossed


----------



## MattHB (5 Dec 2012)

surfatwork said:


> I am on an old MTB that weighs a tonne and has the fattest tires in the universe.
> Day 1: 5 mile ride to start things off. average speed of ~7mph. thought I would pass out on the little incline leading to my house. 3 stops
> Day 5: 11mile ride. average speed of ~11mph. lots of inclines...got most of them except one where I had to stand up. no stops
> The goal is to be able to do a 30mile ride on my banger with no stops in about 2.5hrs. fingers crossed



Don't be afraid of standing up! Hill climbing technique accounts for much more than you think. And it takes ages to get it right, some never do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2012)

No progress today - we have icy granules covered by a light dusting of snow. Snow still falling at the mo'. Air temp' is minus 1c.

Treadmill day - deep joy!


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I thought I had waited long enough for the ice to melt away on my eight miler this morning, I was wrong. Turning right I lost it big time, but somehow managed to stay upright and on the bike   not sure how, but I was grateful. The ride home was much slower.


Meanwhile just round the corner in Bretforton about the same time;

http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/news/local/10090712.Cyclists_injured_after_group_falls_on_icy_road/

I will be staying off for a while.
I am surprised how annoyed I am that I can't get out there and pedal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Meanwhile just round the corner in Bretforton about the same time;
> 
> http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/news/local/10090712.Cyclists_injured_after_group_falls_on_icy_road/
> 
> ...


Disadvantage of group riding.
Hope their all fine.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Dec 2012)

No, it's worse than the story, not mentioned is one was knocked out and a broken shoulder. 
This is the club that I want to ride out with when I get fitter .


----------



## RWright (6 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> No, it's worse than the story, not mentioned is one was knocked out and a broken shoulder.
> This is the club that I want to ride out with when I get fitter .


 
Seems like you might be the one that will be fitter by staying off that ice.  I hope they get healed up soon.

Maybe it will warm up soon for you. It has been nice here, I have been riding in shorts and a couple of t shirts and fingerless gloves. I will take it while it is here. The weather can change very quickly this time of year here.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Seems like you might be the one that will be fitter by staying off that ice.  I hope they get healed up soon.
> 
> Maybe it will warm up soon for you. It has been nice here, I have been riding in shorts and a couple of t shirts and fingerless gloves. I will take it while it is here. The weather can change very quickly this time of year here.


 
I am jealous of your weather - now sleeting hard here with our little garden thermometer (it's the thermometer that's little, the garden is quite big) reading -3C.

Fitting my new Swisstop blocks will be the nearest I get to cycling today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2012)

Well I got, around the icy roads of Darrington and Womersley, for got my tyre levers (only time ever) yea you guessed it. I got the bike to Sycle Solutions in Little Smeaton, and no culprit could be found, so maybe the valve, and a 2nd tube had a leak (though I fixed that one), anyway my spare spare was ok, though it's time for a new tyre I think.
I managed a very poor 20 miles, I will look later to see if there are any p.b.'s but I doubt it, in the winds I had.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I got, around the icy roads of Darrington and Womersley, for got my tyre levers (only time ever) yea you guessed it. I got the bike to Sycle Solutions in Little Smeaton, and no culprit could be found, so maybe the valve, and a 2nd tube had a leak (though I fixed that one), anyway my spare spare was ok, though it's time for a new tyre I think.
> I managed a very poor 20 miles, I will look later to see if there are any p.b.'s but I doubt it, in the winds I had.


 
Well 20 very poor miles is 20 miles nearer that 3000!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well 20 very poor miles is 20 miles nearer that 3000!


Thanks, I had hoped to do 30+'s to complete it tomorrow as it stands I have a 45 mile ride to do, not a problem in itself just that the front tyre is a little thread bear and I cant replace before the morning really, as I have to go out first thing, I will check the tube it might have been the valve, got at least one tube to repair.
Edit, yea I got one, nothing great but still one, what's more not bottom of the pile either.
http://app.strava.com/activities/31211957#534286370


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2012)

Well this is what I plan to do today (Fri 7th Dec) if I complete it I should have totalled more than 300 miles since June the 23rd.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1974669
Mind you with the forecast I am not sure.
Edit. I meant 3000 miles, but I guess you all figured that.


----------



## RWright (7 Dec 2012)

I took the day off. I received some bike goodies that I had ordered so I will be doing some bike maintenance and fettling tonight. I hope I used the word fettling correctly, I had never remembered hearing or seeing that word until I started reading these forums. It is a cool word and now I get to use it on my friends to make them feel inferior. 

Some of my newbie progress has also been in the care and maintenance of bikes on the road and at home. I still have a long way to go before I would feel comfortable doing a lot of the mechanical, but it is interesting to me to learn. I know a lot of people would not agree with that. As long as the maintence is done doesn't really matter who does it. I think riders do need to know how to do emergency roadside repairs and be prepared for them. 

Nigel, bummer about your tire levers. The same type thing happened to me the other night, with my handlebars coming loose at the stem and not having the right size allen key with me to tighten them.


----------



## RWright (7 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well this is what I plan to do today (Fri 7th Dec) if I complete it I should have totalled more than 300 miles since June the 23rd.
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1974669
> Mind you with the forecast I am not sure.


 
That is a good amount of miles in that period. I don't plan to reach my 2000 mile goal now, my Dr. made me stay off the bike for a couple of weeks right after I set the goal at the beginning of August. I thought about going for it hard this month but I have just a little too many other things I need to take care of. I will set my goal at 3000 or 4000 next year. Probably 4000.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2012)

As much as I love living up here in Scotland I am ever so slightly jealous of your slightly milder weather down south. Been snow showers and almost constant frost here for days now and looking like continuing for the foreseeable future. I can hear the cars crunching along my street at the moment. Bad enough just trying to get the dog out without falling on your bum.

Have almost resigned myself to having to start all over again once the worst of the winter is over


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> That is a good amount of miles in that period. I don't plan to reach my 2000 mile goal now, my Dr. made me stay off the bike for a couple of weeks right after I set the goal at the beginning of August. I thought about going for it hard this month but I have just a little too many other things I need to take care of. I will set my goal at 3000 or 4000 next year. Probably 4000.


December is always bad for time, I dont have much in the way of family so I will have some time.
You have done really well just recently Rocky so keep it up.
Bikes arn't rocket science, somethings have changed, but really only the shifters, the rest is pretty much the same as when I was a kid, I was building my own bikes at 14, well not the frames, but all the bits.


Mo1959 said:


> As much as I love living up here in Scotland I am ever so slightly jealous of your slightly milder weather down south. Been snow showers and almost constant frost here for days now and looking like continuing for the foreseeable future. I can hear the cars crunching along my street at the moment. Bad enough just trying to get the dog out without falling on your bum.
> 
> Have almost resigned myself to having to start all over again once the worst of the winter is over


I used to live on Skye so I can understand, but as most roads were at sea level, they were clear most of the time, and it was much warmer because of the Gulf stream.


----------



## lavoisier (7 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well this is what I plan to do today (Fri 7th Dec) if I complete it I should have totalled more than 300 miles since June the 23rd.
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1974669
> Mind you with the forecast I am not sure.


 
Good luck Nigel. Some achievement that.

Paul


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (7 Dec 2012)

Off out on my first club run tomorrow. Fingers crossed for the weather! Bit daunted by the fact that because I'm staying at the other half's place so will be doing 12 miles even before the start of play! Probs get there early for a brew and biscuit I suspect


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2012)

lavoisier said:


> Good luck Nigel. Some achievement that.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul.
Well I did it, not my favourite ride, no p.b.'s a few 2nd's but only because it was the second time did those stretches . Though I was pleased with this 4th timing, and the tyre held out.
http://app.strava.com/activities/31342215#535383920
because it was after this 2 3/4 mile section with 8 mph headwinds.
http://app.strava.com/activities/31342215?segment_created=true#535416553.
As it turns out its my 8th longest ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/31342215


----------



## DaveyM (7 Dec 2012)

Nigel, what a result mate! 
You have really put some effort in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2012)

DaveyM said:


> Nigel, what a result mate!
> You have really put some effort in.


 
Thanks Davey, I actually hurt today (and before anyone pipes up I do hurt other times), it wasn't cold but that wind out of the N.W. for the first 17 miles and a good chunk of the last 8 miles. This chart shows Head/tailwinds with temp. The jump in temp is from going into hospital and coming out 1 1/2 hrs later.



and this shows elevation and speed.

.
and this is my speed with a moving avg, I never got over an avg of 14mph, but it was increasing in the latter half.



I want to say thanks to all, for the inspiration, you have given me, and all the kind comments.
Edit having check the data in Sporttracks it turns out according to climbybike to be my 5th most difficult ride that I have recorded, that I didn't expect, nor did it feel like it bar the wind.


----------



## simmi (7 Dec 2012)

Well done Nigel, 3000 miles in half a year is an amazing effort.
You have done so well this year I don't know how you can better it next.
I am guessing you will reset your mycyclelog on Jan 1st what will your 2013 target be?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Well done Nigel, 3000 miles in half a year is an amazing effort.
> You have done so well this year I don't know how you can better it next.
> I am guessing you will reset your mycyclelog on Jan 1st what will your 2013 target be?


Thanks, not sure yet.


----------



## RWright (8 Dec 2012)

Great riding Nigel ! That is a lot of miles. 

Buzzinonbikes, good luck on your club run, I bet you have a great time.

I was at the web site of the only LBS in my town, a nice little shop that caters more to the mountain bike riders, at least that is what I figured, judging by the store inventory, but very friendly and helpful. I had them true a wheel for me that I could not get quite right.

While I was snooping around the site I saw a rides link. I was expecting to see a lot of MTB rides listed. To my surprise I found three weekly Road rides, all on different days.  One of the rides is 18-20 MPH ride...I think I will pass on that one for now. Another is an 8 mile all level ride followed by another 20 miles or so with 15-17 MPH riders.

This third one sounds really good to me for starting out. No-drop beginner/recovery road ride – 14 miles. An out and back ride with only long gradual grades. It says it is led by several experienced cyclist, ride at your own pace and someone always stays back with the last rider. This sounds to me like it would be good riders on a recovery ride. I think that might be a great way to learn to ride in a group. I don't think I would slow them down enough to really bother anyone and it is only 14 miles if it did. I know the area well enough (the church they start from is only about three miles from my house), that even if they did want to go faster I wouldn't mind one bit, in fact I would prefer it. 

I normally prefer to ride alone just for the convenience of it but next year I may consider doing a little group riding myself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Great riding Nigel ! That is a lot of miles.


Thanks, I dont think I could manage 15-17mph for 14 miles at the mo, the distance is no problem, my avg's are so far this month

Dec 12.86 mph 31.09 miles 1256ft
Nov 12.88 mph 35.87 miles 1734ft
Oct 13.40 mph 32.96 miles 1614ft
Sep 14.03 mph 26.84 miles 922ft
Aug 14.03 mph 27.03 mies 847ft
July 12.07 mph 24.59 miles 840ft
and the 4 rides in June
Jun 10.75 mph 20.62 miles 675fft
the figure in ft is the avg elevation gain per ride.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Dec 2012)

Well done on the distance Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well done on the distance Nigel.


Thanks Brian. I wish it had been today weather wise, I cant get out today, bit tired a xmasy things to do (tree ect).
Santa got to collect one of my presents latter, just need checking it works first. First time she's bought me anything for the bike, and what's more she's actually telling people she know how far I have done and the weight loss.
Have you got anything planned today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Dec 2012)

Unfortunately my wife is not herself today, so I can't leave her to look after the boys as one of them is under the weather as well. Maybe a quick blast tomorrow if they are all better otherwise it will have to wait till Monday between school contracts (weather permitting).


----------



## simmi (8 Dec 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/31440319

Great to be out again
On nights tonight so kept it quite short at 40K in 1:32:13, 16.2 mph
Garmin connect keeps a record of your personal records on your dashboard so was pleased to see I had beaten my previous best 40K time.
It was my first ride in over a week and also my first since I changed my cassette, the ride was flat so didn't use my new lower gears (24T and 28T) but was pleased how the others felt, I could tell I had bigger gaps between some of my gears than before but I was not bothered by this as some seemed a bit too close anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/31440319
> 
> Great to be out again
> On nights tonight so kept it quite short at 40K in 1:32:13, 16.2 mph
> ...


You can make up your own ratio's, quite easy. Just take the pins out out that hold the sprockets together, and then place on the hub, large to small, work on a ratio of 10-15% between gears, eg 11-13 is 15% 19-21 is 10%, I have a road biased high end and a lower (touring/MTB) low end, though at 28 its not too low.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2012)

Well done Nigelnaturist on hitting your 3k. Not sure you can be classed as a beginner anymore!


----------



## simmi (8 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can make up your own ratio's, quite easy. Just take the pins out out that hold the sprockets together, and then place on the hub, large to small, work on a ratio of 10-15% between gears, eg 11-13 is 15% 19-21 is 10%, I have a road biased high end and a lower (touring/MTB) low end, though at 28 its not too low.


 
Yeah cheers Nigel, I think I might change my high range with a 52T gearring don't tend to use the 11T or 12T too much so could drop them out and add a 14T and 16T to give me 13,14,15,16,17,19,21,24,28 instead. I have got a BBB 11/12/14/16/18/20/24/28/32 cassette I got cheap on ebay which when combined with the BBB 11/12/13/15/17/19/21/24/28 I have now fitted to my bike give me a huge number of options.
I may just be a case of experimenting a bit for a while.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Yeah cheers Nigel, I think I might change my high range with a 52T gearring don't tend to use the 11T or 12T too much so could drop them out and add a 14T and 16T to give me 13,14,15,16,17,19,21,24,28 instead. I have got a BBB 11/12/14/16/18/20/24/28/32 cassette I got cheap on ebay which when combined with the BBB 11/12/13/15/17/19/21/24/28 I have now fitted to my bike give me a huge number of options.
> I may just be a case of experimenting a bit for a while.


You will need a locking high gear sprocket . so if thats 11th you will need to retain this and go 11/13 you can get 13th ones mine is but its a 7sp, I do have a 12, but it will upset the ratios to much.


----------



## simmi (8 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will need a locking high gear sprocket . so if thats 11th you will need to retain this and go 11/13 you can get 13th ones mine is but its a 7sp, I do have a 12, but it will upset the ratios to much.


I was just thinking about that, they make the cassette with a 13T high gear so will be able to get one somewhere.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> I was just thinking about that, they make the cassette with a 13T high gear so will be able to get one somewhere.


Have a look here, they give all the cassettes, and th numbers, then look up the cassette number because you can usually get it cheaper at chain reactions
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/products/bike-parts/cassettes/


----------



## Reece (8 Dec 2012)

Great job on the 3k Nigel.

I went out today after not ridden for 2 weeks. Went out with the 9am club run but a few of us planned to carry on when the others stopped at the cafe. A route was devised last night coming in at 91miles for me  (best to date was 60miles 2 weeks ago).

We went out and was feeling good.Met Jason on route and cycled to the meeting point. One of our mates didn't turn up due to issues at home but Wayne turned up with his 15yo daughter. 30miles in and we'd reached the cafe. Unfortunately Wayne's daughter was struggling so they decided to stop at the cafe and head back with the others. Ma and Jason decided to carry on as the weather was so good for December. We used the cafe toilet and off we went. Feeling good most of the way until the 60mile mark. Fatigue struck and groin was aching so we slowed a bit. 70mile mark and Jason got a puncture. Another puncture for Jason at 85miles and as we set off after this repair disaster struck!

I'd been hearing a clicking noise from the bike from 60miles on but this time the chain snapped with 5 miles to og. Luckily I carry a chain link tool with me at all times. Really peed off about it though as the ?Defy 2 is only 5 weeks old and hasn't been out since the health check last week. A visit to the klocal giant dealer Monday is in order. Managed the last 5 miles with no hiccups.

Only other problem is my friend Strava upload states he has done 3100ft of elevation whereas mine is only 2100ft?? The Garmin devices read the same just not the uploads?

Here's the link http://app.strava.com/activities/31473527


----------



## DaveyM (8 Dec 2012)

Good work Reece, what a ride


----------



## Reece (8 Dec 2012)

Cheers Dave. Really feeling it in my legs now lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Great job on the 3k Nigel.
> 
> Wayne turned up with his 15yo daughter. 30miles in and we'd reached the cafe.
> Nice one.
> ...


Great ride Reece, well done. I get that, with the elevation, I dont take any notice of what strava says about it, gpsies is different so is ridewithgps and garmin, they all different readings, I just use the one I get from ridewithgps for my spread sheet, its possibly higher than it should be but it is close to gpsies which is what I started using in June for elevations. Sporttracks is different again, so I just use the readings from the unit, which are usually with 10% of ridewithgps, by using just one system it doesn't really matter if its different to another but the change between each ride will be constant within each system, so you will konow if its more or less.


----------



## Reece (8 Dec 2012)

Cheers Nigel.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Dec 2012)

Not the best ride today, got 5 miles from home and feeling really good, even tackled some hills I normally try to avoid and I got a flat!

Pulled over to and took the wheel off, found the culprit and got one of my spare inners out, only them did I find out that decathlon had given me the wrong size tubes when I picked my bike up! 

Had no choice but to call my support vehicle (otherwise known as the other half) to come and rescue me, she decided that housework was more important than picking up the phone and after walking 2 miles she finally decided to answer!

Oh well, it's a good excuse to order some gatorskins or similar and try again!


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2012)

Unlucky.

I have the same support vehicle arrangement which works so well I don't carry anything with me. 
I must get round to getting a spare tube at least!!


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Dec 2012)

Make sure you get the right size! 

When I was picking up my bike the guy asked me if I wanted any spares so I said I'd take 4 thinking they'd last me a while, he went and picked them up, I trusted that they would be ok but didn't check until I was sitting at the side of the road in the freezing cold at 9 o'clock this morning!! 

I can see the funny side though and at least I've learned from my mistakes!


----------



## RWright (9 Dec 2012)

Tough break on the punct.. I don't even like to say the word since the week I got 5 of them. I have only had one pinch flat since then, not even sure what I ran over to pinch it but it hit hard.

You guys are lucky to have a support vehicle. I have no support and don't even carry a cell phone. 

Reece, that was a great ride, sounded like it got a little tough down the home stretch, very well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Tough break on the punct.. I don't even like to say the word since the week I got 5 of them. I have only had one pinch flat since then, not even sure what I ran over to pinch it but it hit hard.
> 
> *You guys are lucky to have a support vehicle. I have no support and don't even carry a cell phone.*
> 
> Reece, that was a great ride, sounded like it got a little tough down the home stretch, very well done.


I have one but it has no credit, it will still still do 999 (911 for you Rocky) if every it's that serious, otherwise, normally I can usually get myself home, unless I forget the dam tyre levers, only time I did I got a slow leak.


----------



## RWright (9 Dec 2012)

That is a good idea Nigel, I do have a couple of Evo 4g's that I use around the house with wifi. I may start carrying one on the bike in case of an urgent emergency.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> You guys are lucky to have a support vehicle. I have no support and don't even carry a cell phone.



It's a nice luxury to have, even if she turns up in non team issue PJ's!


----------



## Reece (9 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Tough break on the punct.. I don't even like to say the word since the week I got 5 of them. I have only had one pinch flat since then, not even sure what I ran over to pinch it but it hit hard.
> 
> You guys are lucky to have a support vehicle. I have no support and don't even carry a cell phone.
> 
> Reece, that was a great ride, sounded like it got a little tough down the home stretch, very well done.


Cheers RWright.

Yeah the chain break was a bit of nightmare, was just getting dark as it went and I was dreading a 6mile walk home as my other half doesn't drive and other family members probably to busy to get me. Always carry a cell phone and bank card in case the worse does happen, plus I usually always ride with others. Note rode a good distance solo for a while now.

A quick email to the Giant store where I got the bike from this morning. Surprisingly they responded within 5minutes to tell me it usually wouldn't be warranty as it's a wear & tear item but due to the young age of the bike (6weeks) they would replace it for me.

Drove over there and ended up with an upgraded Shimano Ultegra chain free of charge fitted and another health check. Also got 20% off purchases on anything I needed today so ended up coming home with some mudguards (fitted free), a work stand (£60 reduced from £120) plus the 20% off so was around £48 and also a couple cans of GT85 plus a ceramic chain lube the guy recommended.

Thinking of it do I still consider myself a newb now the 90miler is under my belt?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Cheers RWright.
> 
> Yeah the chain break was a bit of nightmare, was just getting dark as it went and I was dreading a 6mile walk home as my other half doesn't drive and other family members probably to busy to get me. Always carry a cell phone and bank card in case the worse does happen, plus I usually always ride with others. Note rode a good distance solo for a while now.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting point: when do you stop being a Newbie. Mileage or time or......?

Have to say (not a criticism) but some Newb's here some a bit advanced to me.  Possibly due to my own limited experience!


----------



## Reece (9 Dec 2012)

Ive come on leaps and bounds now. Think I've been cycling nearly 3 months now and really cant believe the progress I've made. Think a lot of the motivation for me has come from this thread. Seeing what others have achieved has spurred me on to challenge myself and see what can be done.

I can't wait for next year to come. Get some sportives under my belt plus me and a mate from the club have set our goal. To go out with the fast group on a Saturday and do the 55mile route and keep up with them doing around an 18mph average speed. We're aiming for summer time to complete this goal.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Interesting point: when do you stop being a Newbie. Mileage or time or......?
> !


Well my Longest ride is still 28 miles, so I think I am still a newb (who needs to make more effort).


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Think a lot of the motivation for me has come from this thread. Seeing what others have achieved has spurred me on to challenge myself and see what can be done.
> 
> I can't wait for next year to come.




I agree, it's good to compare to unknown folks around us. 
My target is not as ambitious as yours Reece, I just want to complete the Shakespeare100 in April, after that I am not sure.


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

your not a newbie once you have ... 

had a puncture
can cycle without a break for 90 minutes
complete 20 miles in under 2 hours
had a clipless moment
been honked at by a car
been nodded at by a roadie going in the opposite direction
.........


----------



## Reece (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> your not a newbie once you have ...
> 
> had a puncture
> can cycle without a break for 90 minutes
> ...


I'm still a newb then lol. Had all of the above except a clipless moment ((touch wood).


----------



## Reece (9 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I agree, it's good to compare to unknown folks around us.
> My target is not as ambitious as yours Reece, I just want to complete the Shakespeare100 in April, after that I am not sure.


Also debating whether to do the Shakespeare 100 next year. Will happily ride it with you Brian if you like.


----------



## defy-one (9 Dec 2012)

shakespeare 100?

I'm often in Coventry, and stratford upon avon isn't far


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Dec 2012)

I've had a week off he bike due to work committments and a weekend in Toulouse watching Heineken cup rugby.

I'm off work tomorrow and will be hitting the roads again. I need it after the rugby trip. Tomorrow's ride could be a challenge. 

I did pay a visit to Box Hill on our way to Gatwick so know what's in tore for me on the London100. Better get the mileage up again


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Also debating whether to do the Shakespeare 100 next year. Will happily ride it with you Brian if you like.


I would be happy to hang off your back wheel, I was going alone but would love some company and encouragement.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> your not a newbie once you have ...
> 
> had a puncture
> can cycle without a break for 90 minutes
> ...


Ok I am still a newb, can manage a yes to all but the clipless As I haven't gone clipless yet!


Edit;
Ok maybe still a fully fledged newbie as I remember having a break before 90 were up!



defy-one said:


> shakespeare 100?
> 
> I'm often in Coventry, and stratford upon avon isn't far


You know it makes sense!

http://www.shakespeare100.org.uk/


----------



## Reece (9 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I would be happy to hang off your back wheel, I was going alone but would love some company and encouragement.


I'll get myself booked in for I then. More than welcome to use my slipstream lol (although there is more meat on a butchers pencil than me haha)


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2012)

I should point out I am booked in on the 100k one.	 


Edit.

Muppet. Aprils is only 100k, the sept one has the choice of 100miler.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> your not a newbie once you have ...
> 
> had a puncture
> can cycle without a break for 90 minutes
> ...


Puncture was more a slow leak (though I did have a rear tube well two, blow because the canvas was thread bear), cant have a clipless, though I nearly get the same effect in my clips. I cant say I have ever been honked at, though someone threw a can of coke at me in Kent in 2008 hit the headstock.
But I can do the other two, though the 90 mins is less often at the mo. Just because I can do a lot of miles safely on the whole, doesn't mean I am very good.


----------



## RWright (9 Dec 2012)

I did another 16 miler on my regular track today. As soon I turned the corner and started the Garmin the wind hit me pretty hard in the face. It seemed like I was going slow even down hills. I had just topped off my tire pressure but looked down anyway to check them. My first climb was 2 gears lower than normal. I could tell it was going to be a long ride.

I wasn't feeling strong at all so I just was spinning and even coasting down the hills.  My radio reception was crappy and I couldn't pick up the game I wanted to listen to. After half way I was feeling somewhat better and picked up my pace some, then about a mile from home..... the dreaded puncture fairy paid me a visit. I knew I should not have mentioned the p word in a thread earlier today. I was able to get the tube replaced without much trouble, I have fixed quite a few of them now, so I guess I am not a puncture newb anymore. CO2 inflators are a nice thing.

I think I have done all the things in the newbie list but
I still feel I have a ways to go before my riding newbness is over.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Dec 2012)

Sheet ice out there this morning  another day lost )-:


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sheet ice out there this morning  another day lost )-:


 
Ditto - bit frustrating isn't it! Even colder tomorrow!


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 Dec 2012)

Got out today and it was great. 14 miles in just over an hour. It was a bit icy. Nearly lost the back wheel twice so slowed down on the downhill roads.

The Taff trail was like glass in parts and that was at 3pm.

Getting out will be difficult in the lead up to Christmas so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Dan Allison (10 Dec 2012)

Hey all, just joined today. Said hi on welcome page.

Just got my bike, bit of a bad time of year to start but did manage my first 7 miles at the weekend will try and get some more in next weekend. Got a half hour in on the bike at the gym.

Hurry back dry weather!


----------



## RWright (10 Dec 2012)

Hi Dan, welcome. Nice ride starting at 7 miles. Good luck with many more.


----------



## Reece (10 Dec 2012)

Hello and welcome Dan.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Dec 2012)

Dan Allison said:


> Hey all, just joined today. Said hi on welcome page.
> 
> Just got my bike, bit of a bad time of year to start but did manage my first 7 miles at the weekend will try and get some more in next weekend. Got a half hour in on the bike at the gym.
> 
> Hurry back dry weather!


 
Hi Dan - welcome. Just started too - well a bit stop/start in fact. Rain, ice, snow and Sodium Chloride doing its damnedest to stop my old body regaining its former magnificence! 

Have fun, stay safe.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Dec 2012)

Welcome to the newbie thread Dan.
-3 and foggy outside today and I am coming down with a flu and sore throat so that's it for a bit!


----------



## simmi (11 Dec 2012)

Had to take the wife to sheffield today so no chance of a ride.

I had a bit of time to kill so drove out to stocksbridge to check out a hill.

Being quite poor at climbing I thought I would challenge myself in 2013 by doing a few classic hills.

Equipped with my copy of "100 greatest cycling climbs" I soon found Pea Royd lane.

The book says it climbs 145m in 1180m.

This hill was the venue of the 2009 british hill climbing championship and I can see why!

The book gives it a 8 out of 10 score, very steep, poor surface in places and not for the faint hearted.

The drive was enough for me and when you reach the top the view is amazing.

I think it would be too much for me at the moment but I will tackle it at some point in 2013.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Dec 2012)

No riding tonight. Already -3 and visible ice at the edges of the roads


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Dec 2012)

Dan Allison said:


> Hey all, just joined today. Said hi on welcome page.
> 
> Just got my bike, bit of a bad time of year to start but did manage my first 7 miles at the weekend will try and get some more in next weekend. Got a half hour in on the bike at the gym.
> 
> Hurry back dry weather!


 Dan .
Well I got 30 miles done today, the back tyre gripped well enough to get up the couple of small inclines that had a little ice/frost on them, locked the back going down one early on, speed and cadence were down again.


----------



## MattHB (11 Dec 2012)

Go steady in the freezing weather folks. Lots of ice about and stay away from man-hole covers and white lines (just like in the wet really)  

It was a lovely day today, I wish I didn't have to work all day or I might have gone out for more than just my little commute!

It's going to warm up for a wet and windy weekend  could be a blowy New forest club run


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> It was a lovely day today, I wish I didn't have to work all day or I might have gone out for more than just my little commute!


It wasn't here, never got above zero and mostly a blanket of fog all day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> It's going to warm up for a wet and windy weekend  could be a blowy New forest club run


Thats the thing I hate is wind, theres a lot of open fields around here, and usually its westerlies, so I either have to face going into the wind to start and that usually takes me into heavier traffic or facing the wind coming home, though there are still some roads to the south/sw I haven't recorded on yet, might give them ago.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2012)

I forgot to put my ride on strava I got 2 p.b.'s
http://app.strava.com/activities/32090667#542967133
Still in the bottom 25%
I was bottom out of 7 till yesterday on ridewithgps on this
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Marl-pit-hill


----------



## simmi (12 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I forgot to put my ride on strava I got 2 p.b.'s
> http://app.strava.com/activities/32090667#542967133
> Still in the bottom 25%
> I was bottom out of 7 till yesterday on ridewithgps on this
> http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Marl-pit-hill


 
Come rain or shine (or frost) you give it a go, you have my respest

No way I am going out with ice and salt on the roads

Was not great in a car on local roads this morning so a bike was out of the question.

Not to be deterred, I donned my trackie bottoms and trainers and went for a run instead.

http://app.strava.com/activities/32090497

This was now my 4th run and I have got to say I am glad I have stuck with it.

After the 1st run I felt close to death and didn't think it was for me.

For some reason I persevered, the 2nd was hard but not as bad as the first, the 3rd was ok and now the 4th was quite enjoyable.

I did a proper warm up before, took it very steady increased my distance from 2.6miles to 4 miles, I didn't collapse in a heap at the end as before, just did a quick cool down instead.

If like me you cycle for exercise and are getting frustrated with this cold weather, all I can say is give running a try.

It's not in the same league enjoyment wise as cycling, but it is better than nothing, and boy do you burn the calories according to strava I burnt over 700 in 42 minutes which is more than double what I do on my bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Come rain or shine (or frost) you give it a go, you have my respest
> 
> No way I am going out with ice and salt on the roads
> 
> ...


Thanks, control was never an issue in a car either, I learnt to drive in snow, ice is always dangerous, snow is fun to drive in.
Never was a runner, though I did manage 13's for the 100m when I was 12 and 6 min mile the same day, and I held the junior shot put record for some 7 years or so, but hated running.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2012)

No newbie progress again - slushy ice on the lanes plus the salt man has been out again.

As I have behaved myself this year I have awarded myself a month off work starting Friday so I should be able to catch up the lost miles vs my little year end target.

It'll probably snow for a month now!


----------



## Kins (12 Dec 2012)

Haven't been about much because I've been out on me Bike!  2 or 3 rides a day as transport mainly, but going out more because I enjoy the rides. Averaging 6-8 miles daily, legs still feel the strain but I have loads more energy myself.

Just got to regive up smoking, then I'll be happy.


----------



## MattHB (12 Dec 2012)

Sheet ice this morning after freezing rain at dawn. Uneventful thankfully, just kept it steady and upright!


----------



## RWright (12 Dec 2012)

Was much cooler and cloudy here today, the minute I got home from work it started raining. No ride for me today 
I did get my speed/cadence sensor installed so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Was much cooler and cloudy here today, the minute I got home from work it started raining. No ride for me today
> I did get my speed/cadence sensor installed so it wasn't a total loss.


I have to wait another 2 wks.


----------



## Bill-H (13 Dec 2012)

first ride 12 june 46 mins to cover 5.16 miles 10 min miles on relativly flat route i have done 1 ride of 50 miles and a few 20 milers but as i only get 6 half days off and 2 weekends a month and cant commute and average 55 hours a week i am pleased with progress this was my last ride http://app.strava.com/activities/31827749 slowly getting better
total since 12 june is 519 miles in 46 hours 21


----------



## RWright (13 Dec 2012)

I got off work early today and took a ride on my normal track. I wasn't feeling so great but the weather was nice and I couldn't resist riding. There was some wind and it seemed like it was coming from whatever direction I was going. I did a lot of coasting and it was just a slow ride today. I even had a get off today.

I was at a long slow descent that I haven't ridden lately, I wanted to get up over 30 mph and all was fine. When I got to the end to cross the grass median I saw a big mud puddle where I normally cut across. I had to get on the brakes and had not down shifted yet. I was almost completly stopped and turned my wheel back a little sharp and when I started pedaling I was in top gear. I was going up an incline and didn't have enough power to turn the crank at the pedal position I had them at.....clipless moment #2  My first thought was OH shoot my new Garmin! 

Garmin was fine and so was I, only thing damaged was the end of my bar tape got torn. It is really shabby anyway and I already had some ordered and it should be here in a day or two. Some days it seems like I am regressing rather than progressing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2012)

Glad your ok Rocky, I though the same the other week about the Garmin


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2012)

WET - as in invest in an Ark.


----------



## Kins (14 Dec 2012)

Very wet ride today and without guards got a gob full and constant mist in the eyes. Still, wasn't cold so I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2012)

Just to the Hospital and back, forgot to turn the Garmin on which is a shame because it wasn't to bad a ride there.
http://app.strava.com/activities/32344759


----------



## adamangler (14 Dec 2012)

First proper ride last week (rode a mtb very occasionally in the past)

new cx bike, 50/50 off on road approx, 18.7 miles, 1 hr 32 avg speed 12mph

not too bad for a noob, however i did push myself quite hard couldnt have done it much quicker


----------



## MattHB (14 Dec 2012)

Blooming nasty ride to work. I'm hoping its not too bad for 75 across the forest tomorrow


----------



## RWright (14 Dec 2012)

Another nice day, I did my normal 16 mile route, 13 mph avg, so I am hanging in there . I was looking at my cadence on the computer. It started out very low and I was thinking this isnt right, then a little while it goes up to about 70. I was thinking maybe it just needs to get dialed in, then it went on up to 80...90..I am thinking wow, I'm pretty good. A few minutes later I look and it is up to over 140...I then looked real close, I had put calories in that position by mistake.  I though my cadence was progressing very nicely for minute or two. I actually only averaged 70. I am not happy with that, I have something to work on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Another nice day, I did my normal 16 mile route, 13 mph avg, so I am hanging in there . I was looking at my cadence on the computer. It started out very low and I was thinking this isnt right, then a little while it goes up to about 70. I was thinking maybe it just needs to get dialed in, then it went on up to 80...90..I am thinking wow, I'm pretty good. A few minutes later I look and it is up to over 140...I then looked real close, I had put calories in that position by mistake.  I though my cadence was progressing very nicely for minute or two. I actually only averaged 70. I am not happy with that, I have something to work on.


Drop to one or two gears lower that should bring you up to about 80-85rpm at the same speed. I was looking at mine today thinking I was doing better than recent rides, ended up still at 79 avg another. wk and a bit and I can connect the one to the garmin.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2012)

Had to nip to the bank this morning about 1.5 miles away. Turned it into a 10 mile round trip, hard work, very windy but still kept the average above 14mph. Only 40 miles left to hit my target (400 miles from last week in November to next Friday) Goals for 2013 are 4,000 miles, lose some weight and get a road bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2012)

Glad some of you are getting out - been raining all day here.

Here's to tomorrow!


----------



## adamangler (15 Dec 2012)

adamangler said:


> First proper ride last week (rode a mtb very occasionally in the past)
> 
> new cx bike, 50/50 off on road approx, 18.7 miles, 1 hr 32 avg speed 12mph
> 
> not too bad for a noob, however i did push myself quite hard couldnt have done it much quicker


 
week later and 2nd bike ride approx 80% road 20% off road,
33.5 miles 12.1 mph average speed.2hrs 46mins.
Again i pushed pretty hard, average heart rate of 155, couldnt have done much more, dying at the end
but pleased i managed to keep the intensity for almost double last weeks ride although i rode more on road than off this time.
http://app.strava.com/activities/32446057
.


----------



## MattHB (15 Dec 2012)

well done those that got out  we did our normal club run in the new forest.. it was a little brutal but I kept up and on the bunch which was a surprise after having yet another cold.


----------



## Typhon (15 Dec 2012)

Just been out for my first ride in two weeks - I've been crazily busy and worked all last weekend.

It was bloody awful! Cold, incredibly strong wind which was constantly in my face and gave me a blinding headache, the roads are covered in puddles (the entire width of the road in places), horse **** all over the roads and to top it off it rained on me, twice! Despite me waiting in till 1pm as the forecast said there'd be no rain this afternoon. D'oh.

It was very hard work but then I expected that after doing no exercise for two weeks. I managed to hit my normal 15 mph average (just) and I set a few PBs, mostly because I was hating it so much I didn't want to stop anywhere except the junctions.  

Anyway I managed my training loop:

http://app.strava.com/activities/32469159

I spent pretty much the whole journey thinking how much I hate this and that I'm going to put the bike back in the garage until April but then as soon as I got home I started planning tomorrows ride. It's an addiction this is!


----------



## MattHB (15 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> Just been out for my first ride in two weeks - I've been crazily busy and worked all last weekend.
> 
> It was bloody awful! Cold, incredibly strong wind which was constantly in my face and gave me a blinding headache, the roads are covered in puddles (the entire width of the road in places), horse **** all over the roads and to top it off it rained on me, twice! Despite me waiting in till 1pm as the forecast said there'd be no rain this afternoon. D'oh.
> 
> ...



The harder the ride, the bigger the endorphin release


----------



## RWright (15 Dec 2012)

I just got in from my 10 mile route. It doesn't have many hills and I wanted to get in before sunset so I took the short route.  Actually I was too lazy to put the lights back on the bike.

I did get my cadence displayed on my computer and I thought the short route might be the place to work on it. Yesterday I did a 16 mile route and avg cadence was 70. I wasn't really trying to keep it up high and 70 isn't terrible I suppose but I do want more. Today I watched cadence the entire ride, I would shift down anytime it got to 81...well that was the plan, didn't always work out but you know how it goes sometimes.

I did manage to average a cadence of 84 today and I learned a couple of things in the process. I need to work on my cardio more and just because you are spinning faster doesn't mean you will average faster times...at least not in my current state of fitness. It was the best workout I have had in a while, it makes me push harder I think. Working on cadence might not be for everyone and on the days I am just out for cruise I will not worry about it.

Here is the Strava page: http://app.strava.com/activities/32534029
Not a great time for me on this route but the workout was about the best I have had on it. I have done the route at about 40 minutes flat before, it was also a nice workout.


----------



## DaveyM (15 Dec 2012)

I managed to get out for an hour today 13.9mile nice ride, although the roads round her have taken a real battering with the weather.
Glad to see a few brave souls have still managed to get out


----------



## Reece (16 Dec 2012)

A nice 30miles this morning. The avg speed was dropped a bit as we did the hill route today with a couple nice hills half way in and I burnt myself out on them a bit lol.

Still a few new PR's that I'm happy about and definitely making progress as I'm coming up the ranks in Strava segments quite well,

http://app.strava.com/activities/32610647


----------



## simmi (16 Dec 2012)

What a wonderful day, where did that come from?

Have now got my bike set up just about right, today I changed my crank from a 39/52 to a compact 34/50 and put back my original 12-23 cassette.
It was all very easy, if you have the right tools most people would have no trouble, the only bit that needed a bit of thought was making sure my chain length was correct. With the smaller 34T chainring I had to remove a link (1 inch of chain)
This set up gives me enough help on the hills but also allows me to have single tooth gear changes in the 15-20mph range where I do most of my riding.

I am on nights tonight so did my usual 22.25 pre-nights route.
http://app.strava.com/activities/32642327

22.25 miles in 1:20:07 which is 16.7mph.
I was very pleased with this ride, 2:27 quicker than I have done before.
This is my quickest ever average speed, which I put down to a combination of good weather conditions, general increase in my ability and getting my set up right.

My cadence was 93 which is about 13 more than when I started a couple of months ago.
The compact crank and 12-23 cassette helps keep this at a higher rate as the gear changes are now quite close in the areas I need them.


----------



## weebag (16 Dec 2012)

First time out in a couple of weeks due to ice, work and xmas parties....

Lovely ride in glorious sunshine. And the first proper ride out on the triban 3. An getting used to the twitcy steering compared with my hybrid....and I hope at some stage ill get used to braking with drops....

Have a ferrying the stem is a little long so may try something a little shorter...our just go and get a proper bike fit. 

Anyway, todays ride was my first ride focused on heart rate and cadence. Did 13.2 miles at an average of 14.1mph.

Average heart rate of 138bpm which is right where I wanted it to be. 

To be honest, I'm quite pleased with even getting out today as I had an intense 2 good badminton Friday night and a solid hour swimming yesterday. Still too scared to start the running required for Mays triathlon though.....



I just rode 13.2 miles! Check it out on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/32623017


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Dec 2012)

Had a good ride today, my first 30 miler.

Planned a nice flat route to Southend with only about 300 ft of climbing, took a wrong turn and ended up with nearly 900 ft, might not seem much to some but it was a massive step up for me and considering its only my 7th proper ride I'm happy.

Had a fair few traffic lights etc so average speed was down, nice cafe stop and some company made a hell of a difference too.

http://app.strava.com/activities/32642961#


----------



## Dan Allison (16 Dec 2012)

Managed to get out for half an hour this afternoon just before it got dark. Had so much shopping and family stuff this weekend haven't had much spare time.
Hope to get out more once all this Christmas stuff is out of the way.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2012)

Huge progress made today despite it being non-stop rain all day.

At the 3rd attempt I managed to get a spare tube, tyre levers, Topeak mini-tool and a Lezyne Micro Inflator into this:

http://www.dalescycles.com/speciali...nted-bag-p41?gclid=CPf1-q_OobQCFczHtAodCAQAHQ

Took me 45 minutes - seriously!

The break through came when I stowed the little mini-tool upright at the far end of the bag and the spare tube was put in on its 'side' - Nirvana!


----------



## simmi (17 Dec 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Huge progress made today despite it being non-stop rain all day.
> 
> At the 3rd attempt I managed to get a spare tube, tyre levers, Topeak mini-tool and a Lezyne Micro Inflator into this:
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean, I went for this one, which is great came with the tools in the top and another pocket below to put stuff in.
I filled it to the brim, spare chain, tubes, micro pump, handy andys, etc, etc.
Had a puncture a couple of weeks back and spent more time unpacking and packing my bag than I did fixing the puncture, total stop was not far short of half an hour.

So have changed it. Now carry a tube and levers in my jersey pockets, have taken out the chain and instead have got a coulple of spare links and quick links.
Have taken out the micro pump (which was not fit for purpose anyway good for about 40psi) and got a decent one with a gauge fitted to the bike.
Now have room to spare in the bag so next time it won't be like a Chinese puzzle getting it back in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> I know what you mean, I went for this one, which is great came with the tools in the top and another pocket below to put stuff in.
> I filled it to the brim, spare chain, tubes, micro pump, handy andys, etc, etc.
> Had a puncture a couple of weeks back and spent more time unpacking and packing my bag than I did fixing the puncture, total stop was not far short of half an hour.
> 
> ...


 
I just wear a rucksack, carry everything I may need then.


----------



## RWright (17 Dec 2012)

Saddlebag stuffing is an art for sure. I have been sick the past two days and have not done any riding, weather has not been very nice either. I hope to get back out tomorrow.


----------



## lavoisier (18 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Saddlebag stuffing is an art for sure. I have been sick the past two days and have not done any riding, weather has not been very nice either. I hope to get back out tomorrow.


 
Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Saddlebag stuffing is an art for sure. I have been sick the past two days and have not done any riding, weather has not been very nice either. I hope to get back out tomorrow.


 
Was it that stomach bug that is going around? Nasty.


----------



## Kins (18 Dec 2012)

The sun is out, the sky is blue, I better get off my fat arse and go for a ride, and so should you! 

Off to Comet for a ride, see if they have anything left! Dunno whether a 40" TV will fit on my bike though!


----------



## RWright (18 Dec 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was it that stomach bug that is going around? Nasty.


 
I am not sure, stiff muscles, chills but no congestion, very tired and sleepy, stomach not acting up.

My blood pressure Dr. is still trying to get my blood pressure medicine dialed in. Got my pressure down from the stratosphere in July to just a little high now but I think one of the medicines (Metoprolol) is making me feel bad too. I go back to the Dr. in the morning for a monthly visit and will see if there is something else I can use to get off it.

I hope it wasn't from just my last hard ride and trying to keep my cadence up.  Could have even been a combination of that and the medicine possibly. I am feeling much better today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2012)

Newbie progress made!

Finally stopped raining so jumped at the opportunity, roads were a bit sodden in places but much better than ice!

13.34 miles in 1.03.33 / 12.6 mph. My 6th and longest ride to date, not very far I know but I'll get there! Also my highest average speed - happy with that as I was not trying hard at all. I was tempted to push on a bit but I am resisting the temptation as I know that just getting out regularly is the main thing at this stage.

Legs went well.

Lungs went well.

*rse had its usual hissy fit at 4 miles in; gave it a good talking to and it sorted itself out.

Bike cleaned, nice shower, sorted!


----------



## Kins (18 Dec 2012)

Roughly 4 hours out and about today, no idea distance etc, weather was great, traffic was terrible, but enjoyed it even though absolutely knackered now.


----------



## RWright (18 Dec 2012)

Back in the saddle today. Did about an hour and a half cruise, forgot to stop my computer when I got home. Strava showing some funny numbers but avg speed and rolling time look about right. I don't recall hitting a max speed of 86.5 mph though. I did wear a helmet today so maybe it just didn't seem like I was going that fast. Felt good to get back out after missing a couple of days.


----------



## simmi (19 Dec 2012)

No time for a cycle today so went for a run in the dark
3.9 miles in 36:11 starting to enjoy it


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Dec 2012)

My first ride out for about ten days, (no ice or fog at last!) just the 8.1 mile loop, didn't hurt as I expected but did get wet. Every time I go out on the T3 it gets better and better, just waiting for a shorter stem to try out and I think I will Have it sorted.

I think I am forming an emotional attachment to my bike, am I mad?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2012)

I know it is only 400 miles, but managed to hit my target this morning, 2.5 days ahead of schedule! Now got to prepare myself for the 4,000 next year


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know it is only 400 miles, but managed to hit my target this morning, 2.5 days ahead of schedule! Now got to prepare myself for the 4,000 next year


 
Well done!


----------



## Kins (19 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know it is only 400 miles, but managed to hit my target this morning, 2.5 days ahead of schedule! Now got to prepare myself for the 4,000 next year


 
Nice!

Thunder, lightening and driving rain outside my window. Now wheres my slippers?


----------



## Psyclist (19 Dec 2012)

Guess I'm classed as newbie seeing as I'm recreational. Subscribed to the thread now. Get my new bike in March/April (no bikes at all at the mo) so will be like starting over again.


----------



## Kins (19 Dec 2012)

I went for a very eventful ride up to my local shop (5 minutes ride tops). Shifter/gear cable popped out of the front dérailleur mounting. Didn't think much about it and thought it wouldn't be to hard to put it back on, 4 hours later and finally finding Park Tools guide I have it working again.

~Only problem now is rear is buggered. Tried changing gear and it wouldn't change to smallest cog, and when changing up the cassette it suddenly decided to park the whole dérailleur in between the rear spokes  I don't think I have bent any, cross fingers.


----------



## RWright (20 Dec 2012)

Kins said:


> I went for a very eventful ride up to my local shop (5 minutes ride tops). Shifter/gear cable popped out of the front dérailleur mounting. Didn't think much about it and thought it wouldn't be to hard to put it back on, 4 hours later and finally finding Park Tools guide I have it working again.
> 
> ~Only problem now is rear is buggered. Tried changing gear and it wouldn't change to smallest cog, and when changing up the cassette it suddenly decided to park the whole dérailleur in between the rear spokes  I don't think I have bent any, cross fingers.


 
Ouch, good luck getting it sorted out quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Kins (20 Dec 2012)

Well the back hanger was bent inwards, so wouldn't select smallest cog (or whatever your supposed to call the smallest on the cassette). straightened it somewhat with some brute force and ignorance and gone through the few stages of the Park Tools rear guide and after a quick panic that I had buggered up the front again, a slight tweak and all is smooth as silk..... ish! 

Happy, steep learning curve but got there in the end.


----------



## Reece (20 Dec 2012)

Well some serious training for me once Xmas is out the way. 

Received a message from a friend from my club, asking if I was interested in doing the wiggle sportive "the long one!" 

I checked the website and said I'm interested. Next day he messages back saying all paid for and four of us doing it. 127 mile route with 9 major climbs! Looking forward to it though, even with having the 80mile no excuses sportive in march.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Dec 2012)

That makes my target 100k ride in april look like a jaunt to the shops for you!
Good luck with these Reece.


----------



## Reece (20 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> That makes my target 100k ride in april look like a jaunt to the shops for you!
> Good luck with these Reece.



Cheers Brian. 

91 miles is my best yet so the 80mile one should go ok and I've found 60 miles plus for me is just to keep myself well hydrated and feeding myself every 30mins after I've been riding 90mins, with bananas, fig rolls and gels etc


----------



## Typhon (21 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> The harder the ride, the bigger the endorphin release


 
True! Unfortunately once that had worn off and the reality hit me the next day though and I didn't go out.  So it's just been one ride for me in the last two and a half weeks. I'm working from home now until the 7th of Jan so I need to get out and do some serious training. It's just a shame the weather has been so dreadful lately! It's starting to flood around here again and it's going to rain all tomorrow so I'm going to try and get out today and get a decent ride in, then perhaps try and go out on Sunday.

And wow Reece, 127 miles!  I'm sure you'll manage it though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Well some serious training for me once Xmas is out the way.
> 
> Received a message from a friend from my club, asking if I was interested in doing the wiggle sportive "the long one!"
> 
> I checked the website and said I'm interested. Next day he messages back saying all paid for and four of us doing it. 127 mile route with 9 major climbs! Looking forward to it though, even with having the 80mile no excuses sportive in march.


 
I can't decide whether I am jealous that I am not in a fit enough state to do this, or that you are just plain mad. Good luck with it


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Dec 2012)

I am off now till after Christmas and have two very excited little boys waiting for Santa (I know, I have told them!)
It is a lovely sunny day here but I don't think I will get away with a ride out as I am needed to help "control" them.

I will get to fit the shorter stem that arrived yesterday though.


----------



## Kins (21 Dec 2012)

Did about an hour and a half, mainly pottering about looking for new (to me) cycle tracks. Dull and overcast day which made me think it would become cold and wet. It didn't so I sweated my proverbials off because I couldn't be arsed to stop and delayer. Bath and a beer and all will be right with the world. And I really need to buy some mudguards, I looked like I had been down the pit when I came home.


----------



## simmi (21 Dec 2012)

Yes! I am over the moon 100k on the shortest day!

http://app.strava.com/activities/33327813

With 3 rides over 50 miles under my belt I have been wanting to do the metric ton for a few weeks.
It was starting to look like I was not going to manage it in 2012.

I planned a route that was nice and flat a lot of it on opposite side of the river Trent.

I took it very steady 62.4 miles in 4:26:23 average speed 14.1mph.

I had planned the route on my Garmin edge 500 and when I was getting towards home I could tell I was going to come up about a mile short so had to alter my route a little to make it longer.
Has anyone else noticed this with their GPS? I had the same with my first 50, I took 2 wrong turn so added about a mile of extra distance and still only just made the 50.
It is no big deal will just have to add about 2% extra when going for set distances.

Does anyone know the next milestone after 100K, please don't say 100 miles an extra 38 miles would take a huge extra effort (and about a year to build up to it)

Going to lie down in a darkened room for a few hours, out on a Christmas do tonight so need to recover a bit first.


----------



## Typhon (21 Dec 2012)

Decided to do 26 miles as I did 19 miles last Saturday and I am still getting back into the swing of things. It's gonna rain all day tomorrow but it's (hopefully) going to just be overcast on Sunday so I'll aim for 30-35 miles.

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1148678

@Brian Bless them, I wish I could get that excited about Christmas thesedays! Hopefully you can get a ride out on sunday too.

@ Kins I am thinking about mudguards too. I normally get mud all over my back but today I got it all over my front and some in my beard too, not nice. 

@simmi That's fantastic! Well done on your first 100k  I sometimes have inconsistencies with strava for android but they mostly relate to speed, otherwise it's normally only 0.1% or 0.2% out from the distances on google maps. I don't think there is another milestone before 100 miles but you can just make your own. Perhaps 75 next?


----------



## Kins (21 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Yes! I am over the moon 100k on the shortest day!


 
Great achievement, well done!


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Dec 2012)

Well done Simmi on the 100k barrier, can't wait to get there in the new year ( and I will).

Typhon they are so wound up its painfull.
I did manage to fit the new shorter stem but have not tried it out yet. Did give the bike a good clean though.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Dec 2012)

Kins, I have been thinking about some mudguards for the T3 but not sure which ones to go for, I like the look and price of the crud road race mk2's which generally seem recommended on here.


----------



## Typhon (21 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well done Simmi on the 100k barrier, can't wait to get there in the new year ( and I will).
> 
> Typhon they are so wound up its painfull.
> I did manage to fit the new shorter stem but have not tried it out yet. Did give the bike a good clean though.


 
Oh dear, sounds like you could do with getting out on the bike to get a break! I cleaned mine when I got back today too, it was literally more brown than red. You'd think I'd been mountain biking!


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> Oh dear, sounds like you could do with getting out on the bike to get a break! I cleaned mine when I got back today too, it was literally more brown than red. You'd think I'd been mountain biking!


To be honest I think I am ready for the 100k now, I'll just get the lights fitted. I have a headache.
Wish I was going out all day Sunday at the moment.
Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## RWright (21 Dec 2012)

simmi, congrats on the 100k! Just keep doing what you are doing and 100 miles will come soon enough. Seems to me that you are making great progress.

Brian, sounds like Santa watch is in full force at your house. 
I got all my riding gear on yesterday evening, walked out the door and it starts raining.  I thought Rule 9, then I thought about the 2 days earlier in the week that I spent nearly all of in bed not feeling well. I came back in and started taking one of my bikes apart for its first 1000 mile maintenance and some other adjustments I had put off long enough.

Sun is out today but so is the wind and it is cool but I am going out soon for a ride...that is...if I can get this stupid bike back together and make it shift correctly.


----------



## Typhon (21 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> To be honest I think I am ready for the 100k now, I'll just get the lights fitted. I have a headache.
> Wish I was going out all day Sunday at the moment.
> Is it bedtime yet?


 
 oh dear! I think I could probably do the 100k if I had a couple of weeks proper preparation. What worries me about the shakespeare 100 is saintbury hill though! I still haven't even attempted it yet.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Dec 2012)

Looking back on previous runs it appears to only go halfway up then turns left for Camden, I could be wrong though!


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Dec 2012)

hit 500 miles logged with Strava today, been going a few months (since October 31st) so not too bad. I've done another 160 which aren't on Strava as there was no point  do they count?


----------



## Typhon (21 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Looking back on previous runs it appears to only go halfway up then turns right for Camden, I could be wrong though!


 
Ah that's not too bad then! I should really stop procrastinating and sign up before all the places are filled up!

And nice one on the 660 miles Andy (they definitely do count!)


----------



## Kins (21 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Kins, I have been thinking about some mudguards for the T3 but not sure which ones to go for, I like the look and price of the crud road race mk2's which generally seem recommended on here.


 
I ride a mountain bike as my trip to work involves green lanes and unpaved footpaths. Those look stylish though and the MTB ones by Crud were the ones I was looking at on Wiggle.


----------



## Reece (22 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Yes! I am over the moon 100k on the shortest day!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/33327813
> 
> ...


 
Well done and congrats Simmi. 100 miles is the next big one but you'd be surprised how easy it could be. Ive only done 91miles to date (2 weeks ago). 2weeks before that I'd only just got my 60 mile PB. As long as you manage your hydration and eat high energy foods every 30mins or so it was relatively easy to do 91 and if hadn't of been dark and my chain snapping, I'd have easily done the 100.

Of course there were moments where mentally I wanted to give up, but fight through these moments and you'd be surprised what is possible!


----------



## weebag (22 Dec 2012)

Well, its wet out there! Did a 10.5 loop, and a couple of times my pedals were under water! Still set my PB though (keen to get home to a hot shower!).

Adjusted the bars on my Triban 3 so the hoods are a little closer to me...much more comfortable.

Another ride planned for tomorrow.

http://app.strava.com/activities/33439073


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2012)

Well done. Horrendous here just now. Torrential rain and very strong winds. No cycling for me. Just plucking up courage to don all the waterproof gear and get out with the dog soon.

Much respect for you going out and getting a run in these conditions.


----------



## weebag (22 Dec 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Horrendous here just now. Torrential rain and very strong winds. No cycling for me. Just plucking up courage to don all the waterproof gear and get out with the dog soon.
> 
> Much respect for you going out and getting a run in these conditions.


Yep, got the dogs to walk too...although they are never that keen in this weather. Its actually stopped here at the mo....trust me to go out at its worst!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2012)

Wish I still had my dog here to walk. 

Weather is absolutely streaming down here - not stopped all day. We are holed up with the log fire blazing with a glass of Drambuie (bit early in the day but it's Christmas) and some gorgeous M&S choc's.

Trying to persuade OH to put her Mrs Santa kit on - life would be perfect then!


----------



## Kins (22 Dec 2012)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Trying to persuade OH to put her Mrs Santa kit on - life would be perfect then!


 
We want pics or it never happened! 

Same round here, can't even see the hill at the end of my road because its covered in mist. Dark and gloomy and peeing down. Bluergh. Coffee, film and a packet of Jaffa cakes I think after a morning of shopping.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2012)

No ride today, awful weather in Leicester, so the bike has been cleaned and I have tighten the brakes, hopefully will get out for a 10 miler tomorrow, only problem is finding a route that won't be flooded.


----------



## Reece (22 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No ride today, awful weather in Leicester, so the bike has been cleaned and I have tighten the brakes, hopefully will get out for a 10 miler tomorrow, only problem is finding a route that won't be flooded.


Weather really has been awful in Leicester today 

What routes do you usually ride around Leicester?


----------



## Kins (22 Dec 2012)

Just rode to town and back because needed to get electric and can't believe how wet it is or how high and fast the river is. Nasty out there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Weather really has been awful in Leicester today
> 
> What routes do you usually ride around Leicester?


 
Mainly South, Wigston, Oadby, Blaby way.

My commute is normally Wigston, South Wigston, loop of Blaby (via the Mill Lane bridlepath) Cycle path on the old railway line all the way through town and into Beaumont Leys. That is 15 miles.
Thursday Mill Lane and parts of the railway line were flooded, Countersthorpe Road was closed off as well.


I do little pleasure riding, but normally do a loop via Wigston and Oadby to do a 10 miler.

Just mapped one out to Wistow, back to Oadby, through Alyestone and home. This one is 20.5 miles, hopefully do that one tomorrow.


----------



## simmi (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks you all for the positive comments and likes about my 100K, as you all already know praise and incouragement from people in the same boat as youself is a great motivator.

I can't wait to read your posts when you get there because you all will soon enough and like Reece will be aiming at the next milestone.

Myself, I will be looking at doing a bit of climbing next (as I am totally rubbish at it) have got a book "100 greatest cycling climbs" a couple are at the extremes in terms of distance, there and back for a ride for me but most would have to be a trip in the car.

My goals for 2013 are to do at least 10 of the 100 greatest climbs(have got the second book too, so more true to say 10 of the 200 gratest climbs) along with a 100 mile ride and a total of 3000 miles.
Not sure if I will make them all but aim big thats what I say!

Have any of you got goals in mind for 2013?


----------



## Kins (22 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Have any of you got goals in mind for 2013?


 
To buy a submarine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Thanks you all for the positive comments and likes about my 100K, as you all already know praise and incouragement from people in the same boat as youself is a great motivator.
> 
> I can't wait to read your posts when you get there because you all will soon enough and like Reece will be aiming at the next milestone.
> 
> ...


 
Do 4,000 miles, lose a lot of weight and buy a road bike.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Have any of you got goals in mind for 2013?



Just to complete the shakespeare 100 in April , after that who knows.

Oh and to ride up Saintbury hill without stopping!!!


----------



## Reece (22 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Thanks you all for the positive comments and likes about my 100K, as you all already know praise and incouragement from people in the same boat as youself is a great motivator.
> 
> I can't wait to read your posts when you get there because you all will soon enough and like Reece will be aiming at the next milestone.
> 
> ...


What the books like? Very nearly purchased them the other day. 

Goals for 2013;

- 4000miles
- do a few sportives including the 127mile "the long one"
- do the 100km & 100mile club audaxes
- be able to keep up with everyone on the clubs fastest ride by August.


----------



## Bill-H (22 Dec 2012)

Goals for 2013
metric 100
75 mile
100 mile
improve my hills get my average speed up
and do as many miles as possible i have done 530 in 7 months so hoping to at least 2000 in 2013


----------



## simmi (22 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> What the books like? Very nearly purchased them the other day.
> 
> .


 

Hi Reece,

The books are very good, pocket size and the info is presented in a very user friendly style.

A must have if you intend to try a few serious climbs but also nice to own just so you know what is out there.


----------



## RWright (23 Dec 2012)

Ok, if you guys are all going for 4000 miles next year, I'm in too. I was thinking 3000 but I will push mine up there too.

I also want to lose more weight and get in better shape.

I am going to try and get a 100k ride in. Not sure if I will go for 100 miles or not, that might have to wait another year. It just depends on how the progress goes this year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Ok, if you guys are all going for 4000 miles next year, I'm in too. I was thinking 3000 but I will push mine up there too.
> 
> I also want to lose more weight and get in better shape.



I hadn't thought of the mileage total for the year, I guess 3000 would be possible if I could loose some more weight.
I can't wait for better weather to start get some decent rides in.


----------



## Reece (23 Dec 2012)

Just 27miles today. Strong winds and some floods around but was still surprised to get a 14.4mph average speed.

http://app.strava.com/activities/33579183


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Dec 2012)

Managed to sneak out for a quick 8.1 mile circuit, avg 16.21 nice short ride, no wind or rain even the sun popped out briefly. I would have like to gone further but didn't want to push my luck with the OH. The boys are in hyperdrive mode today!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Just 27miles today. Strong winds and some floods around but was still surprised to get a 14.4mph average speed.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/33579183


 
Better than me. I just popped to B&Q in Wigston to get some light bulbs. Did 12.4 miles at average 15.83mph. Only problem was I got the wrong bulbs, our lass is taking them back.

Countersthorpe Road is still blocked, but Mill Lane is clear now, very windy again


----------



## simmi (23 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Ok, if you guys are all going for 4000 miles next year, I'm in too. I was thinking 3000 but I will push mine up there too.
> .


 
Just the 3000 for me.
I plan to run about 8 miles a week so 400 for the year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Dec 2012)

My Macride shirt was delivered by hand today by a chap on a bike, didn't expect it for awhile. It does fit but I ordered a smaller size hoping it will fit better in April, eek hope I made the right choice.
OH says it will be fine, just need to eat less and cycle more! (I mean its not as if its Christmas ).


----------



## Reece (23 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Better than me. I just popped to B&Q in Wigston to get some light bulbs. Did 12.4 miles at average 15.83mph. Only problem was I got the wrong bulbs, our lass is taking them back.
> 
> Countersthorpe Road is still blocked, but Mill Lane is clear now, very windy again


Winds were my downfall. Worst flood was a foot of water out Huncote way that we rode through.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2012)

Absolutely pooring down here and has been all morning. As everything was completed on the Christmas list I had a pass out for an extended ride, typical!

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Absolutely pooring down here and has been all morning. As everything was completed on the Christmas list I had a pass out for an extended ride, typical!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


 
Same here. Our lass is taking the kids to see The Hobbit this afternoon, so I have three hours free, but it is coming down in buckets. Stupid thing is, if I was at work, I would jump straight on the bike and do 15 miles without question.


----------



## Kins (24 Dec 2012)

2 quick trips out today, first one was overcast but actually quite nice. No wind, not cold and not to much spray. 2nd chucking it down and just to add insult to wetness, a car did a nice big puddle splash all over me. He did stop to be fair and apologise, but literally a 20 minute ride and half drowned.


----------



## DaveyM (24 Dec 2012)

Managed to get out for a quick 20 miler, cold but amazingly dry and not windy 
Glad to see everyone is still getting out when then can.

 Merry Christmas to all my noob mates


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2012)

Wet! Wet! Wet!

Have a good 'un!


----------



## Crosstrailer (24 Dec 2012)

Bike has had a full and thorough clean and polish today after yesterdays rain and mud, well it had to have if it wanted to continue living in the dining room.......


----------



## Kins (24 Dec 2012)

Crosstrailer said:


> Bike has had a full and thorough clean and polish today after yesterdays rain and mud, well it had to have if it wanted to continue living in the dining room.......


 
Mines in the hall if you wanna come do it, free cup of tea and a bickie!


----------



## RWright (24 Dec 2012)

Got my riding gear on, walked out the door with the bike and it had just started raining  My rain bike is down for repairs, cleaning ect.  and my good bike was just a little too clean for me to take it out. No ride for me today but I think I may make my "Christmas rounds" on my bike tomorrow. Merry Christmas and I hope everyone gets the toys they want


----------



## Reece (24 Dec 2012)

Merry Xmas all!!


----------



## Typhon (25 Dec 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone! 

A Christmas miracle happened today - at 1.30 pm it stopped raining for the first time in 4 days! (in the daylight anyway). So I took my opportunity and did a 23 miler before it started again!

http://app.strava.com/activities/33903593

Hope you're all having a great day and got some good presents. I got a Garmin Edge 500 premium, I didn't have time to get it ready for the ride today but should have it up and running for my next ride. Lord knows when that'll be though as there's rain forecast for the next 5 days!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2012)

Well done and what a lovely present! You have put my mere 13 miles to shame, but it was nice to get out, especially on such lovely quiet roads.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2012)

I've decided whatever the weather tomorrow, I am going for a ride in the morning. Also I think I have decided on my road bike, going to go for a Specialized Allez Elite, though I still need to lose at least another stone before I can treat myself.


----------



## Reece (25 Dec 2012)

Typhon said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!
> 
> A Christmas miracle happened today - at 1.30 pm it stopped raining for the first time in 4 days! (in the daylight anyway). So I took my opportunity and did a 23 miler before it started again!
> 
> ...


 
Nice one mate.

I'm hoping to get out tomorrow for about 30miles. Weather forecast doesn't look to bad so fingers crossed.


----------



## Typhon (25 Dec 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done and what a lovely present! You have put my mere 13 miles to shame, but it was nice to get out, especially on such lovely quiet roads.


 
Thank you! 13 miles is good though, especially on Christmas day. You should be proud of yourself.  Yes the roads were lovely and quiet for me too even though I was out in the late afternoon. It was the first time I've ever been out on my bike and not seen another cyclist!



Reece said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out tomorrow for about 30miles. Weather forecast doesn't look to bad so fingers crossed.


 
Fingers crossed for you mate. The hour by hour forecast for here says rain every hour bar 11am so I am hoping a little window will open up so I can get out, even if it's just for a few miles.


----------



## Kins (25 Dec 2012)

Off out now for an hour or so depending on how my step bro copes. Rain stopped, wind low and no bugger about so we'll see how we do.

*Twas a lovely ride. Like riding at 4am. Hardly any cars, no wind no noise and my step bro did ok so he's well happy.


----------



## RWright (26 Dec 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done and what a lovely present! You have put my mere 13 miles to shame, but it was nice to get out, especially on such lovely quiet roads.


 
I only got in 10 miles so you got me by 30% today 

It was nice without much traffic around, wish I would have had more time but I took off without lights, been doing some fettling, and had to get back before dark.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2012)

20.6 miles this morning, average 15.65mph. Was hard work, climbed nearly 1,000 feet, which is a lot for me. Got to 30.7mph down hill. Was a bit windy but warm , dry and very sunny.


----------



## simmi (26 Dec 2012)

Seasons greetings to you all

Well done to anyone who went for a ride yesterday, that is real dedication to the cause.
You have my respect

Had to get out today and blow away the cobwebs, way too much Christmas dinner, quality street, bucks fizz, beer etc. etc. you know the score!

http://app.strava.com/activities/34030271

Nice ride, calm, a bit of sun and warm enough, roads were wet but not flooded.

25.3 miles in 1:29:31, 17.0mph average speed.

Pleased with this as it is my first ride in the seventeens.

Back to work on nights tomorrow so don't think I will get another chance for a few days.


----------



## Reece (26 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Seasons greetings to you all
> 
> Well done to anyone who went for a ride yesterday, that is real dedication to the cause.
> You have my respect
> ...


 
Nice one Simmi! Top job on getting 17mph avg that is some going.


----------



## RWright (26 Dec 2012)

Very nice ride simmi....something tells me that simmi is probably athletic and is in pretty good shape 
I am working on it but still have quite a ways to go.

It quit raining here late this evening but the roads were still wet so I took out "the Rain Unit" an old Raleigh (Made in England..late 70's I think). The seat is way too low and tilted too far forward but I still had fun riding it. The Sturmey Archer three speed hubs have always seemed very cool to me. I didn't put lights on it before I left so my ride was short,to beat the darkness. About 7 miles but seemed like more with the seat so low, was a nice quick little workout.


----------



## simmi (27 Dec 2012)

> Nice one Simmi! Top job on getting 17mph avg that is some going.


Cheer Reece, still a bit behind you I think



RWright said:


> Very nice ride simmi....something tells me that simmi is probably athletic and is in pretty good shape
> I am working on it but still have quite a ways to go.


 
Cheers RWright, you wouldn't have said that if you has seen me just before my 43rd Birthday in August,I am just shy of 6ft and my weight was 227lb and I had done no sport other than golf for over a decade.

So anyway have exercised 6 times a week without fail (either crosstrainer, cycling, running or golf) and watched my diet. 
My weight is now 195lb and I feel fit for the first time in years.

In my younger days I was very sporty, which may or may not help but I think it is more to do with my single minded approach to changing my lifestyle for the better

The wife would use the expression "complete obsession" rather than "single minded" and I guess she might be right,


----------



## Reece (27 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Cheer Reece, still a bit behind you I think


Not sure about that, I can't manage 17mph avg yet. Think 15.5mph avg has been my best. I've just got the distance factor lol.


----------



## simmi (27 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Not sure about that, I can't manage 17mph avg yet. Think 15.5mph avg has been my best. I've just got the distance factor lol.


 
Yeah distance and elevation make a huge difference to my average speed on my four 50 plus rides 15.0 mph is the quickest I have managed and on a ride of 52 miles with 3221ft of elevation and 3 cat. 4 hills my average speed dropped to 13.9mph.


----------



## defy-one (27 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've decided whatever the weather tomorrow, I am going for a ride in the morning. Also I think I have decided on my road bike, going to go for a Specialized Allez Elite, though I still need to lose at least another stone before I can treat myself.



Target based treats ... like it


----------



## Kins (27 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> Target based treats ... like it


 
I do that. If I can get up out of my chair and walk to the kitchen, I can reward myself with chocolate!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2012)

13 miles this afternoon at average 16mph. Was hard work though, felt like I was going up hill and wind against me nearly all the way. Broke 500 miles since I started tallying my mileage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Dec 2012)

Well I hope everyone had a nice break or not, I took a little while off, been doing some pictures, anyway I went out this aft for a short ride, basically to check out the cadence sensor Santa brought, anyway I got 7 p.b.'s but what did surprise me where the speeds I was doing the sections on, the overall ride wasn't very long, which helped, I also tackled a short but steep climb and joy of joy's I finally managed to get back up to an avg of 14mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/34224191


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> Yeah distance and elevation make a huge difference to my average speed on my four 50 plus rides 15.0 mph is the quickest I have managed and on a ride of 52 miles with 3221ft of elevation and 3 cat. 4 hills my average speed dropped to 13.9mph.


Still quicker than me by loads. Hope you had a good xmas.


----------



## Reece (27 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I hope everyone had a nice break or not, I took a little while off, been doing some pictures, anyway I went out this aft for a short ride, basically to check out the cadence sensor Santa brought, anyway I got 7 p.b.'s but what did surprise me where the speeds I was doing the sections on, the overall ride wasn't very long, which helped, I also tackled a short but steep climb and joy of joy's I finally managed to get back up to an avg of 14mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/34224191


Nice one Nigel. 

Hope you're Xmas as been a good one. 

How you getting on with the cadence sensor? I've decide to upgrade to a garmin edge 800 as going to train more seriously from the new year for my sportives and thougr the candence and HRM sensors.


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Dec 2012)

http://app.strava.com/activities/34197253

My first metric centuary *100km*  I didn't make the avg speed I hoped possibly to my uncanny ability to get lost, even with a sat nav, though I suspect even if I had made the orignal route it wouldn't have been anymore than 14mph ( I was heading to Glouster, but it all got a little chaos comming though the city center ). Was expecting rain, so started in full wet weather gear, but got sunshine... feet and hands were really numb by 30 miles, managed to rub the pain out of my hands but not my feet. Many nice country lanes and views of burst river's, streams and brooks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one Nigel.
> 
> Hope you're Xmas as been a good one.
> 
> How you getting on with the cadence sensor? I've decide to upgrade to a garmin edge 800 as going to train more seriously from the new year for my sportives and thougr the candence and HRM sensors.


Yea seemed good, I will see how it goes on in the next few rides, this one was a little mix-match of a ride, just wanted to test it out, got some new leggings as well, which i think made the difference, i was quite pleased with this one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/34224191#565329237, 
just over 2 mph quicker over the 3.2 miles.



AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/34197253
> 
> My first metric centuary *100km*  I didn't make the avg speed I hoped possibly to my uncanny ability to get lost, even with a sat nav, though I suspect even if I had made the orignal route it wouldn't have been anymore than 14mph ( I was heading to Glouster, but it all got a little chaos comming though the city center ). Was expecting rain, so started in full wet weather gear, but got sunshine... feet and hands were really numb by 30 miles, managed to rub the pain out of my hands but not my feet. Many nice country lanes and views of burst river's, streams and brooks.


Well done, Andy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/34197253
> 
> My first metric centuary *100km*  I didn't make the avg speed I hoped possibly to my uncanny ability to get lost, even with a sat nav, though I suspect even if I had made the orignal route it wouldn't have been anymore than 14mph ( I was heading to Glouster, but it all got a little chaos comming though the city center ). Was expecting rain, so started in full wet weather gear, but got sunshine... feet and hands were really numb by 30 miles, managed to rub the pain out of my hands but not my feet. Many nice country lanes and views of burst river's, streams and brooks.


 
Well done


----------



## Reece (27 Dec 2012)

Nice one Andy in the 100km. 100 miles next or are you aiming at a different target?


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Nice one Andy in the 100km. 100 miles next or are you aiming at a different target?


 
Cheers. My next big ride is 75miles, as I'd like to make Worcester to Chinnor, Oxfordshire. Not sure if I have the 'time' but am hoping to make it this weekend! Of course I'd have to be prepared to come back too, though not until the following day. It would push my week's millage to around 230 miles, which would be alot more than what I ussually do!
Main cycling goal for 2013 is to get some miles in abroad!
Merry christmas


----------



## Reece (28 Dec 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> Cheers. My next big ride is 75miles, as I'd like to make Worcester to Chinnor, Oxfordshire. Not sure if I have the 'time' but am hoping to make it this weekend! Of course I'd have to be prepared to come back too, though not until the following day. It would push my week's millage to around 230 miles, which would be alot more than what I ussually do!
> Main cycling goal for 2013 is to get some miles in abroad!
> Merry christmas


Cool. 75miles won't be a problem. Just remember to keep hydrated and eat good energy food every 30-45mins.

You have my problem to though. I'd love to get alot of long distances rides done but finding time is the issue.


----------



## simmi (28 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still quicker than me by loads. Hope you had a good xmas.


Yeah cheers mate, glad to see you're back was starting to wonder where you were.


----------



## simmi (28 Dec 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/34197253
> 
> My first metric centuary *100km*  I didn't make the avg speed I hoped possibly to my uncanny ability to get lost, even with a sat nav, though I suspect even if I had made the orignal route it wouldn't have been anymore than 14mph ( I was heading to Glouster, but it all got a little chaos comming though the city center ). Was expecting rain, so started in full wet weather gear, but got sunshine... feet and hands were really numb by 30 miles, managed to rub the pain out of my hands but not my feet. Many nice country lanes and views of burst river's, streams and brooks.


 
Well done AndyPeacegreat achivement, only did mine last week so know how you feel.
Didn't do mine as fast as I was hoping 14mph from memory, but at the end of the day your first 100k is not a speed thing, it's all about distance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Dec 2012)

Well I finally did this section http://app.strava.com/activities/34399167#566974028, then got a puncture on this one http://app.strava.com/activities/34399167#566974032 which is a shame because I should have ended up in the top 25 not bottom, this is the 1st section of it. http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Westfield-Ln-North-1st-part


----------



## RWright (28 Dec 2012)

Too bad about the puncture Nigel.

I just did my basic 10 mile route again. I have been working on my bikes, trying to get them dialed in a little better. It is normally late by the time I realize it will be dark soon. My bikes are all down to bare essentials at the moment. No lights, saddlebags, ect. The dining area of my kitchen looks like a bike shop.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Dec 2012)

RWright said:


> Too bad about the puncture Nigel.
> 
> I just did my basic 10 mile route again. I have been working on my bikes, trying to get them dialed in a little better. It is normally late by the time I realize it will be dark soon. My bikes are all down to bare essentials at the moment. No lights, saddlebags, ect. The dining area of my kitchen looks like a bike shop.


I would get shot if ours was like that. it wasn't too bad carry a couple of spare tubes, and I remembered my levers this time less then 20 mins and back on the road.

Still the nights are getting shorter now, and both ends of the day, ( for some reason, tilt of the earth I expect, it continues to get shorter in the morning for about a wk, I think) though it is now lengthening both ends.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2012)

Blowing a gale here in Leicester so no riding today. Sketched a 30 miler out for New Years Day so hopefully the weather is better so I can attempt it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2012)

Glad to see some of you are getting out!

Been pretty much raining all the time here for about 12/13 days now - pouring down as I type. Horrible, grey and just plain nasty!


----------



## simmi (29 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still the nights are getting shorter now, and both ends of the day, ( for some reason, tilt of the earth I expect, it continues to get shorter in the morning for about a wk, I think) though it is now lengthening both ends.


 
With the great Partick Moore now sadly gone, I think there might be an opening for you Nigel



I keep a paper log of all workouts I do be it bike,run, crosstraining or whatever.

Was just looking back over it at my first cycle ride, which was on my lads hybrid.

7th september 12.5 miles in 1:03:40 which is 11.8 mph.

On that first ride I remeber a guy going past me as if I was stood stiil and my mixed feelings of annoyance, envy and admiration.

Less than 4 months later have done 25 miles at 17mph and have gone past others in the same way!

I am now that guy


----------



## Paddygt (29 Dec 2012)

Impressed by some of the rides you guys do, I decided to map my famous 1.4 mile ride to work to show you the sheer hell I go through to get there and back.

I start off at an ear popping 42 feet above sea level. Within .14 of a mile, this gains a whole 12 inches to 43 feet before the feet off the pedals, whooping, decent to 39 feet at just over .2 of a mile. The route then takes a torturous steady uphill climb peaking at a huge 62 feet above sea level (my, the view from up here!) at around 1.14 miles. Thankfully the remainder of the ride takes me a steady downhill to 47 feet above sea level at the the end. Exciting???? Don't forget I have to do it all again to get home.

Next time you are out on a ride in the mountains, spare a thought for me as I puff my way to work and back 5 days a week!


----------



## RWright (29 Dec 2012)

I still think the bug has bitten Paddygt, We will know for sure when the commute turns into 14 miles for the trip home.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Dec 2012)

No progress in Evesham.
Woke up Christmas Day really sick and only feeling a bit better today spent the entire time laying down. To be honest walking back upstairs to bed was a challenge, very unsteady and dizzy. On the plus side I can't have put on weight as I have eaten nothing! 

Happy new year chaps.


----------



## Reece (29 Dec 2012)

Glad your feeling better Brian. 

Hopefully the weather forecast is correct and tomorrow morning should be rain free for me to get out the club run.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> Glad your feeling better Brian.
> 
> Hopefully the weather forecast is correct and tomorrow morning should be rain free for me to get out the club run.


 

Reece, If I fancied doing the club run, can I just turn up? Also would an overweight middle aged bloke in lycra on a hybrid be out of place? I am confident of doing the miles at the pace shown for the Sunday rides. It wouldn't be tomorrow by the way, just asking for future reference, as at the minute I am not confident enough to try a group ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Dec 2012)

simmi said:


> With the great Partick Moore now sadly gone, I think there might be an opening for you Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about that.

Me I would be the guy your overtaking, even after 5 months. So I decided I am changing my rides, shorter but more intense, with a couple of longer rides, as time allows.

anyway todays short 10 miles, short as might have been the climb rate was nearly 10ft per mile more than my previous best, but it was a lot of stop start stuff, so avg speed was back down to 12.5mph (told you I was slow).
http://app.strava.com/activities/34599021

I also found this road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> No progress in Evesham.
> Woke up Christmas Day really sick and only feeling a bit better today spent the entire time laying down. To be honest walking back upstairs to bed was a challenge, very unsteady and dizzy. On the plus side I can't have put on weight as I have eaten nothing!
> 
> Happy new year chaps.


Glad to hear your on the mend Brian


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure about that.
> 
> Me I would be the guy your overtaking, even after 5 months. So I decided I am changing my rides, shorter but more intense, with a couple of longer rides, as time allows.
> 
> ...


 
I would say it was slower because you were riding around residential areas. My averages plummet when I ride in built up areas, you are to much stop starting to get a decent pace going.


----------



## Reece (29 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Reece, If I fancied doing the club run, can I just turn up? Also would an overweight middle aged bloke in lycra on a hybrid be out of place? I am confident of doing the miles at the pace shown for the Sunday rides. It wouldn't be tomorrow by the way, just asking for future reference, as at the minute I am not confident enough to try a group ride


More than welcome to just turn up. Just start with the 10am Sunday ride that's 23miles but we stick as a group and no one gets left behind. We also stop at a cafe for coffee and cake after 15miles. We meet desford crossroads for 10am (best to be 5mins early). 

I started with the 10am social ride and we have a great turn out and very friendly group.


----------



## simmi (29 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> No progress in Evesham.
> Woke up Christmas Day really sick and only feeling a bit better today spent the entire time laying down. To be honest walking back upstairs to bed was a challenge, very unsteady and dizzy. On the plus side I can't have put on weight as I have eaten nothing!
> 
> Happy new year chaps.


And to you Brian, hope you are soon back out again.



Nigelnaturist said:


> I also found this road.
> View attachment 16773


love the photo Nigel, only thing missing is you and a horned helmet!






Had a look at strava, your ride resembled a plate of spaghetti, you must be dizzy

Have joined mycyclinglog and am a member of the cycling chat group just waiting for my bar to update.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I would say it was slower because you were riding around residential areas. My averages plummet when I ride in built up areas, you are to much stop starting to get a decent pace going.


It makes no difference I am still slow on avg, have a look at my other rides there arn't many above 13.5mph on avg.



simmi said:


> And to you Brian, hope you are soon back out again.
> 
> 
> love the photo Nigel, only thing missing is you and a horned helmet!
> ...


It was a bit, just around the local estate, but a few short climbs on which to put a little more effort in, I think thats what's been lacking.
I was always better with a camera than a bike, shame it was only the one on the phone, it's a bit naff really even at 5 mega pixels, lens is scratched to f***, I sort of acquired the phone to start recording the gps tracks in Aug. After the Tiagra upgrade in the New Year a 2nd hand DSLR will be required.


----------



## RWright (30 Dec 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> No progress in Evesham.
> Woke up Christmas Day really sick and only feeling a bit better today spent the entire time laying down. To be honest walking back upstairs to bed was a challenge, very unsteady and dizzy. On the plus side I can't have put on weight as I have eaten nothing!
> 
> Happy new year chaps.


 
Brian, I hope you are feeling better. I had the same thing happen to me 10 or so years ago. I felt a little sick the afternoon of Christmas day. I got home and a girlfriend had come to visit me for a few days. I told her I felt bad and needed to go to bed. I didn't get out of bed for three days except to get a drink of water or to use the bathroom. It was the sickest I think I have ever been.

My former girlfriend took it well, had the house to herself and had control of the TV remote.  She was even a little amused. She would walk to the bedroom to see if I needed anything, then giggle, shake her head and say "I have never seen you sick before". It is one of my most memorable Christmases.

I hope you are feeling much better for the new year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2012)

11.4 miles this morning at just over 16mph. Had an old boy come flying by me going up a gentle climb, caught the bugger the other side though, being heavy does have its advantages sometimes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Dec 2012)

Well as short as yesterdays ride was, I can feel it a little today.


----------



## Reece (30 Dec 2012)

Just back from a 52.7mile ride. Did both the early and social club rides. few new PR's.

Last ride of the year for me, now comes the serious training part to get fit for all these sportives in 2013. Feel as though I've done ok, started in Sept 12 and clocked in at 875miles now. Happy days.

http://app.strava.com/activities/34737165

Hope everyone has a happy new year!


----------



## Psyclist (30 Dec 2012)

I'm starting on 15 mile rides, once I get my bike. Anyone know how much I should push up to longer miles and by how many each time?
e.g 15 miles then push to 20miles, then 25 etc. etc.

Keep in mind I haven't rode in 4 months.

Cheers.


----------



## Reece (30 Dec 2012)

Psyclist said:


> I'm starting on 15 mile rides, once I get my bike. Anyone know how much I should push up to longer miles and by how many each time?
> e.g 15 miles then push to 20miles, then 25 etc. etc.
> 
> Keep in mind I haven't rode in 4 months.
> ...


Just go with what feels comfortable. Don't worry about speed if you want to get distances up straight off. 

I started at single rides of 14, then 20, then 25miles then jumped straight into 53miles (my fourth ride) once a week for about 2months then went all out and did 91miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2012)

Psyclist said:


> I'm starting on 15 mile rides, once I get my bike. Anyone know how much I should push up to longer miles and by how many each time?
> e.g 15 miles then push to 20miles, then 25 etc. etc.
> 
> Keep in mind I haven't rode in 4 months.
> ...


 
If you can do 15 miles you can do 20 or 25. The biggest problem is having the time to do the larger the distances.


----------



## Reece (30 Dec 2012)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can do 15 miles you can do 20 or 25. The biggest problem is having the time to do the larger the distances.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2012)

Reece said:


> More than welcome to just turn up. Just start with the 10am Sunday ride that's 23miles but we stick as a group and no one gets left behind. We also stop at a cafe for coffee and cake after 15miles. We meet desford crossroads for 10am (best to be 5mins early).
> 
> I started with the 10am social ride and we have a great turn out and very friendly group.


 
Cheers.


----------



## Psyclist (30 Dec 2012)

Cheers both of you. I'll have enough time, just need to MTFU and push harder I guess. If not, I'll do it slowly bit by bit.


----------



## Reece (30 Dec 2012)

Psyclist said:


> Cheers both of you. I'll have enough time, just need to MTFU and push harder I guess. If not, I'll do it slowly bit by bit.


Just remember to fuel throughout. First 90-120mins just water or carb drink then after that I tend to eat carb rich snacks like fig rolls, malt loaf, jelly babies every 25-30mins


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Dec 2012)

Again just a short ride, but I have achieved my goal of carrying the camera to take pictures.







Not what I intended mind but goal achieved.


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Dec 2012)

Not been on here for a while due to work, a trip to France to watch rugby, Christmas and loads of other excuses.

I struggled to get out on the bike early in December but Christmas has give me more time to ride so I've done 75 miles this week even with Christmas and Boxing Day off.

I started riding regularly at the end of September. I've done 50 rides covering 851 miles in 67 hours.

That's an average ride of 17 miles at an average of 12.7 mph. I've lost over 2 stone in that time. Still over 20 st so not bad for a fat bloke.

Thanks for your support, happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Kins (31 Dec 2012)

Bits and pieces. As my bike is my transport as well I decided to roughly calc (no comp or interest in one) what I travel on a busy day and was surprised to find I'd done nearly 12 miles.

Maybe I wont turn down a 10 mile ride with acquaintances next time, though I may hold them up as they have "proper" bikes. 

Lovely pic Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Dec 2012)

Kins said:


> Bits and pieces. As my bike is my transport as well I decided to roughly calc (no comp or interest in one) what I travel on a busy day and was surprised to find I'd done nearly 12 miles.
> 
> Maybe I wont turn down a 10 mile ride with acquaintances next time, though I may hold them up as they have "proper" bikes.
> 
> Lovely pic Nigel.


Thanks.
Just keep at it the miles will increase, it doesn't really matter what you ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Dec 2012)

I did another of the bike. I will only post this as a thumbnail though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I did another of the bike. I will only post this as a thumbnail though.
> View attachment 16839


Not a photographer at all, so this may be a stupid question, but is that photo original or have you touched it up? Either way I like it


----------



## Andy Smith (31 Dec 2012)

Finally had a chance to try out my new Turbo trainer today. For loads of reasons not been able to get on a bike for 6 weeks or so but I heeded all the advice about sweating and boredom so set the trainer up in my garage, laptop in front showing Mrs Browns Xmas special on th iplayer! It was great, time flew and yes I did sweat like a proper pig. Start of things to come for 2013. Out on the road tomorrow then back into the routine proper from there I hope.
All the best to us '2012 Newbies' for 2013, lets hope it's a good one.
Andy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Well first 2 miles of the N.Y. and 3 p.b.'s

http://app.strava.com/activities/35034865#573884262 ,
http://app.strava.com/activities/35034865#573884271
and
http://app.strava.com/activities/35034865#573884269
ok the ride was on fresh legs and very short only 2 miles, but it was 5 mins past midnight.

Happy New Year all, and have safe rides.


----------



## philinmerthyr (1 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well first 2 miles of the N.Y. and 3 p.b.'s
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35034865#573884262 ,
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35034865#573884271
> ...




Sorry Nigel but this seems a little obsessive. I thought I was pushing it planning a ride around Swansea bay in the morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Sorry Nigel but this seems a little obsessive. I thought I was pushing it planning a ride around Swansea bay in the morning.


Just a laugh, it wasn't a serious ride, I just happened to get 3 p.b.'s but it's not difficult on fresh legs and no traffic on the estate, Happy New Year .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

30.3 miles this morning, averaging moving speed 16.2mph. Keithoates whoever you are, I hate you, he did a mile more than me so I am only second on mycyclelog.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 30.3 miles this morning, averaging moving speed 16.2mph. Keithoates whoever you are, I hate you, he did a mile more than me so I am only second on mycyclelog.


I suspect you wont be that high come the end of the day. Well done getting out


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I suspect you wont be that high come the end of the day. Well done getting out


 
I know, I expect to be around the 80-90 mark by end of the year.

Was a good ride though, furthest I have done in a single trip, proper country lanes and hardly any cars. Got a bit of a stitch at around 27 miles, but rode through it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know, I expect to be around the 80-90 mark by end of the year.
> 
> Was a good ride though, furthest I have done in a single trip, proper country lanes and hardly any cars. Got a bit of a stitch at around 27 miles, but rode through it.


I did about 3,100 from the end of June to basically mid Dec I ended the year about 87 I think it was, and generally not as fast you do, though i did manage 14mph + (just) in Aug and Sept.
The last few rides I have been doing some short but more intense rides on the short but steeper hills we have, like 200-400 yards climbing something like 60-80 ft, which are quite a climb for me, or put another way, i can do 25-35 on a normal ride and not feel it, these rides have been from 4-10 miles and i have felt it the following day. and my lungs have really had to work.
You also have to bear in mind I am 49 next month, up to 2 years ago I was drinking up to 60 units a day, the next one is smoking.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I did about 3,100 from the end of June to basically mid Dec I ended the year about 87 I think it was, and generally not as fast you do, though i did manage 14mph + (just) in Aug and Sept.
> The last few rides I have been doing some short but more intense rides on the short but steeper hills we have, like 200-400 yards climbing something like 60-80 ft, which are quite a climb for me, or put another way, i can do 25-35 on a normal ride and not feel it, these rides have been from 4-10 miles and i have felt it the following day. and my lungs have really had to work.
> You also have to bear in mind I am 49 next month, up to 2 years ago I was drinking up to 60 units a day, the next one is smoking.


 
Speed isn't everything, I like to aim for 15mph purely because it is easy to work out roughly how long a ride will take me and how long I have left on a ride.

As soon as I come to a slight incline my speed drops dramatically, I hate climbing. I make the average up by combining my weight and gravity on the down hills.

In fact I would rather bike a few miles around a climb (not that there are any in Leicester) than go over it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Speed isn't everything, I like to aim for 15mph purely because it is easy to work out roughly how long a ride will take me and how long I have left on a ride.
> 
> As soon as I come to a slight incline my speed drops dramatically, I hate climbing. I make the average up by combining my weight and gravity on the down hills.
> 
> In fact I would rather bike a few miles around a climb (not that there are any in Leicester) than go over it.


i don't know about no hills in Leicester, there are certainly some in Leicestershire I went up and down them on my way back from London.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In fact I would rather bike a few miles around a climb (not that there are any in Leicester) than go over it.



I used to be exactly like this, then my power to weight ratio got usable and I now attack everything. Best advice is do the bits you hate the most, the bits you find easiest the least. Eventually they'll oddly swap over.


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

Happy new year all.

Out for a nice 28miles earlier. Start the year as I mean to go on.

Avg speed was down at first due to the first hilly half of the route. Managed to pull it back considering the odd windy part.

Also tried out the new Garmin Edge 800 that was delivered yesterday.

http://app.strava.com/activities/35108907


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Jan 2013)

Not managed to get out over the Xmas period due to being away from home, only managed put my turbo together yesterday for a quick blast, also put my new pedals on but won't have chance to get out until the weekend.

I foolishly signed up for the wiggle IOW sportive this morning which take place in July with a mate, he convinced me to do the 95 mile epic, lots of training ahead for me!


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Speed isn't everything, I like to aim for 15mph purely because it is easy to work out roughly how long a ride will take me and how long I have left on a ride.
> 
> As soon as I come to a slight incline my speed drops dramatically, I hate climbing. I make the average up by combining my weight and gravity on the down hills.
> 
> In fact I would rather bike a few miles around a climb (not that there are any in Leicester) than go over it.


You want to get over markfield, ulverscroft and copt oak area. Some lovely hills there to train on. Was up their earlier practicing. Our club use polly bott lane for the yearly hill challenge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> You want to get over markfield, ulverscroft and copt oak area. Some lovely hills there to train on. Was up their earlier practicing. Our club use polly bott lane for the yearly hill challenge.


 
I struggle to drive up that hill at Copt Oak, I'll be buggered if I am going to try and bike up it! Just had a look at your Strava, you probably did more climbing on one climb than I did over 30 miles this morning. I went out Huncote / Thurlaston way this morning, nice and flattish.


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I struggle to drive up that hill at Copt Oak, I'll be buggered if I am going to try and bike up it! Just had a look at your Strava, you probably did more climbing on one climb than I did over 30 miles this morning. I went out Huncote / Thurlaston way this morning, nice and flattish.


I need the training. The 127mile sportive in June has 9 category climbs. 

We go out thurlaston Huncote way every other weekend on the Sunday early ride and is a lovely flat route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> I need the training. The 127mile sportive in June has 9 category climbs.
> 
> We go out thurlaston Huncote way every other weekend on the Sunday early ride and is a lovely flat route.


 
That was what inspired me, I was looking at the website and picked up on the fact it looked flat that way.


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

We go a bit faster on that route as its the early ride but you're more than welcome to join us as we won't leave anyone behind and go at your pace.


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year everyone.  Today was the first break in the rain since Christmas Day so I did my training loop. It was good to start the year off with a ride:

http://app.strava.com/activities/35122589

Haven't had a chance to set my Garmin up yet as I've been really busy since Xmas but I will set it up before my next ride.

Congrats on the first metric 100 AndyPearce and I hope you're feeling better Brian. Simmi- congrats on how much your fitness has improved in just 3 months! You've gone from being slower than me to much quicker while I've stagnated around the 15mph average mark. I think the difference is that you are exercising 6 times a week whereas I don't do anything other than my rides and recently I've been getting in 1 per week at most. I guess that should be my new year's resolution, to try and cycle more frequently. I do have the turbo trainer after all.

I need to borrow some of your motivation Reece! I need to set myself some goals. I really want to be faster and not be afraid of big hills anymore. I'm thinking of signing up for mycyclinglog as it's the start of a new year and perhaps strava premium. How are you finding that and how much did it cost you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Happy New Year everyone.  Today was the first break in the rain since Christmas Day so I did my training loop. It was good to start the year off with a ride:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35122589
> 
> ...


Cost £3.99, thought I'd try it for a month, although I've just realised you can do loads more on Garmin connect free, but I couldn't resist trying. Only upgraded earlier so I'll let you know how i get on with it.

My resolution is also to get out more as one ride a week of between 30-50 miles isn't progressing me. Going to make the 2 mile round trip to work into 14 miles round trip 3 times a week. Also will be going out with club Saturday ride every other Saturday and then the early ride on Sunday, or early and social on a Sunday if not done the Saturday that weekend. Should see my weekly mileage shoot up.


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> Cost £3.99, thought I'd try it for a month, although I've just realised you can do loads more on Garmin connect free, but I couldn't resist trying. Only upgraded earlier so I'll let you know how i get on with it.
> 
> My resolution is also to get out more as one ride a week of between 30-50 miles isn't progressing me. Going to make the 2 mile round trip to work into 14 miles round trip 3 times a week. Also will be going out with club Saturday ride every other Saturday and then the early ride on Sunday, or early and social on a Sunday if not done the Saturday that weekend. Should see my weekly mileage shoot up.


 
Ah ok, cheers. I got given a book for Christmas about cycling training and there are various programmes in there for training for different events. I was surprised that the 4-6 week programmes start at about 9-10 hours per week and then taper down to 4 hours by the end. It's not that much really. All the programmes only included 1 rest day though i.e. cycling 6 days a week. Although only one one day per week does the recommended time exceed 90 mins and then it's just 120-180 minutes. So I think frequency is definitely the key. I will just have to force myself to go on my turbo trainer I think. It's going to rain all day tomorrow....for a change.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know, I expect to be around the 80-90 mark by end of the year.
> 
> Was a good ride though, furthest I have done in a single trip, proper country lanes and hardly any cars. Got a bit of a stitch at around 27 miles, but rode through it.


Mind you might beat me, only got 16 miles done at 14mph


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> and I hope you're feeling better Brian.



Thanks Typhon but Afraid not, still haven't stepped outside yet. I had to watch my wife go off on her first ride of the year. Getting a bit frustrated now )-:


----------



## RWright (1 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone. I haven't been for my first ride yet. The roads are wet and my two main bikes are spotless so it looks like ride 1 of the new year will be a short one on the rain unit, with the Garmin in my pocket. 
I guess my rain bike is going to need some fettling for the new year too.


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ah ok, cheers. I got given a book for Christmas about cycling training and there are various programmes in there for training for different events. I was surprised that the 4-6 week programmes start at about 9-10 hours per week and then taper down to 4 hours by the end. It's not that much really. All the programmes only included 1 rest day though i.e. cycling 6 days a week. Although only one one day per week does the recommended time exceed 90 mins and then it's just 120-180 minutes. So I think frequency is definitely the key. I will just have to force myself to go on my turbo trainer I think. It's going to rain all day tomorrow....for a change.


What book is that? I've downloaded a couple of ebooks on cycling/training but there plans don't meet my needs. 

I'm just going to use the spinning bikes and/or exercise bikes in the gym til the mornings/evenings get lighter. Plus the longer commutes too. Going to use heart rate to do intervals then a long ride at weekends where I'm not going to be concerned about speed. Also choking to get basic strength training at the gym too.


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks Typhon but Afraid not, still haven't stepped outside yet. I had to watch my wife go off on her first ride of the year. Getting a bit frustrated now )-:


 

Oh dear.  Well it's going to rain all day tomorrow but it's looking a bit drier after that so hopefully you'll be able to get out then.


----------



## Typhon (1 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> What book is that? I've downloaded a couple of ebooks on cycling/training but there plans don't meet my needs.
> 
> I'm just going to use the spinning bikes and/or exercise bikes in the gym til the mornings/evenings get lighter. Plus the longer commutes too. Going to use heart rate to do intervals then a long ride at weekends where I'm not going to be concerned about speed. Also choking to get basic strength training at the gym too.


 
It's this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cyclists-Training-Manual-Fitness-Skills/dp/0713677414

It's quite basic but the training plans were quite good. There's lots of different ones for different events.

Yeah I'm going to do the same with my turbo trainer I think. At least try to anyway. It was so easy to cycle when there were light nights, I went out almost every night even just for a few miles. I can't wait till the clocks go forward again. I actually looked earlier - it's March 31st.


----------



## RWright (1 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not a photographer at all, so this may be a stupid question, but is that photo original or have you touched it up? Either way I like it


 
That was an outstanding photo of the bike. I think that one might have been an HDR photo, but not sure. I really liked it.
The cooling towers photo is outstanding as well. Very nice pictures Nigel.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> What book is that? I've downloaded a couple of ebooks on cycling/training but there plans don't meet my needs.
> 
> I'm just going to use the spinning bikes and/or exercise bikes in the gym til the mornings/evenings get lighter. Plus the longer commutes too. Going to use heart rate to do intervals then a long ride at weekends where I'm not going to be concerned about speed. Also choking to get basic *strength training at the gym too*.


 
dont waste time in the gym... get the miles in the legs, the rest will take care of itself. there is no substitute for turning out the miles


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> dont waste time in the gym... get the miles in the legs, the rest will take care of itself. there is no substitute for turning out the miles


I understand what your saying and have read it a few times on websites. But I enjoy doing it. I've not done it since starting to cycle and my upper body is back to skin and bone. Ive gone from a happy 11 and 1/2 Stone back to 10 stone (i'm 6ft1 also). I've never been big but don't like being stick thin.


----------



## MattHB (1 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> I understand what your saying and have read it a few times on websites. But I enjoy doing it. I've not done it since starting to cycle and my upper body is back to skin and bone. Ive gone from a happy 11 and 1/2 Stone back to 10 stone (i'm 6ft1 also). I've never been big but don't like being stick thin.



If you enjoy doing it then great  but know it won't help you much on the bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Garmin in my pocket.


Its water proof. Happy New Year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

I think I just found another p.b I got yesterday

http://app.strava.com/activities/35151841?segment_created=true#575959308


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks Typhon but Afraid not, still haven't stepped outside yet. I had to watch my wife go off on her first ride of the year. Getting a bit frustrated now )-:


Gave up and went to the Dr's today, penicillin should sort this soon enough.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I just found another p.b I got yesterday
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35151841?segment_created=true#575959308


 

I moved up 50 places this morning on one (from 64th to 14th.) best I have is a 6th at the minute, but that is only because 7 riders have set a time.


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I moved up 50 places this morning on one (from 64th to 14th.) best I have is a 6th at the minute, but that is only because 7 riders have set a time.


I think last year I was 2nd for about 2 and a half minutes


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I moved up 50 places this morning on one (from 64th to 14th.) best I have is a *6th at the minute, but that is only because 7* riders have set a time.


Great improvement, hope you stay up there.
Got a few of them and one or two KOM's where it's only me and maybe 2 or 3 others, a bit like this.
http://app.strava.com/activities/35370475#577162766
but I did get this today
http://app.strava.com/activities/35370475#577162765
and improved on this
http://app.strava.com/activities/35370475#577162761
and a p.b. on this
http://app.strava.com/activities/35370475#577162761

Edit and a p.b. on this one http://app.strava.com/rides/26773819#577174186


----------



## Kins (2 Jan 2013)

Cough Cough Cough, and yes its catching so don't stand to close! 

Weather was awful and visibility atrocious on the way to the Quack. Only nutters and me were out but be buggered if I was walking.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> I think last year I was 2nd for about 2 and a half minutes


 
Looking at the some of times I reckon Bradley Wiggins has been in Leicester recently


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looking at the some of times I reckon Bradley Wiggins has been in Leicester recently


We have some semi pro and pro athletes around here so KOM slots are almost impossible to get


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> We have some semi pro and pro athletes around here so KOM slots are almost impossible to get


 
I don't chase them, but when I have been for a ride it is good to see some new ones pop up and realise there are slower riders out there than me. There are a couple on my commute but I would rather keep a good pace all the way than burn up over a small stretch, that's my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Reece (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't chase them, but when I have been for a ride it is good to see some new ones pop up and realise there are slower riders out there than me. There are a couple on my commute but I would rather keep a good pace all the way than burn up over a small stretch, that's my excuse and I am sticking to it.


I try not chase them. I do like how I'm slowly moving up the leader boards so must be be improving. There is one I'm chasing though. The hill going into bosworth battlefield centre. Currently second and 2seconds behind the kom


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> I try not chase them. I do like how I'm slowly moving up the leader boards so must be be improving. There is one I'm chasing though. The hill going into bosworth battlefield centre. Currently second and 2seconds behind the kom


 
You need to get another rider to give you a tow, or better still a car to slip stream. Or is that cheating?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looking at the some of times I reckon Bradley Wiggins has been in Leicester recently


We got a guy like that round this way, I did beat him on one section today though, though I suck on the hills hes done around here.
Nipped to the shop.
http://app.strava.com/activities/35417389


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> We got a guy like that round this way, I did beat him on one section today though, though I suck on the hills hes done around here.
> Nipped to the shop.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35417389


 
I like the ride right around that circle. Wrong way or bumping the miles up?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> I try not chase them. I do like how I'm slowly moving up the leader boards so must be be improving. There is one I'm chasing though. The hill going into bosworth battlefield centre. Currently second and 2seconds behind the kom


It didn't and doesn't bother me, it's nice when I do get a p.b. had a lot of late, but simple because I have a lot around here, and I am doing some short more intense rides, because I just wasn't improving plodding out 30 mile rides at 12-14mph, I could do that almost everyday.
The other thing about them is you know you are improving, what I do like is if I get a p.b thats close to home after I have done some distance then I know there's an improvement.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like the ride right around that circle. Wrong way or bumping the miles up?


No I went the right way round, missed the junction I wanted, so went the long way, not that anything was far on it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jan 2013)

check this out if your interested in segments http://veloviewer.com


----------



## Reece (3 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> check this out if your interested in segments http://veloviewer.com


I use that Nigel. Nice way to keep track of your stats on there.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

I think I have 3 KOMs around here at the moment and quite a few top 3 places. but some of the KOMs are set at amazing speeds so I gave up on those! at least for a year or so


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> check this out if your interested in segments http://veloviewer.com


 
I use that as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

There was one set around here that was used in a car.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There was one set around here that was used in a car.


you can report those. theres been quite a few here like that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

Why would you bother setting them in a car, you are only kidding yourself?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> you can report those. theres been quite a few here like that


I did do Matt. I was way off anyway at 27th but it gave Lanky Wayne yet another KOM. Mind I set a p.b. that I didn't know about.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Why would you bother setting them in a car, you are only kidding yourself?


Some people just like to p**** about, same mentality as some yelling at a cyclist, or like the worst I ever had was being called a pedo for taking a photo of a bridge.
It wasn't this picture it was a little way round, and I know there's a teenager in this, though to be honest the camera was low down on a tripod and couldn't see to well through the view finder. I could clone him out, but why should I as it doesn't show him in a deframitry (is that right) manner


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Some people just like to p**** about, same mentality as some yelling at a cyclist, or like the worst I ever had was being called a pedo for taking a photo of a bridge.
> It wasn't this picture it was a little way round, and I know there's a teenager in this, though to be honest the camera was low down on a tripod and couldn't see to well through the view finder. I could clone him out, but why should I as it doesn't show him in a deframitry (is that right) manner
> View attachment 17003


 
Think it actually adds to the photo having him there Nigel. Love your photos by the way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Think it actually adds to the photo having him there Nigel. Love your photos by the way.


Thanks Mo, thats why I did, but you do sometimes wonder what goes through peoples heads when they such things ( the same as the people that post rides on motor bikes or cars on strava), they forget that the person they are shout the abuse at may well have been abused when younger, with unknown future effects, because it has made an impact on what i will and will not take pictures of, anyway going a bit off topic.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Why would you bother setting them in a car, you are only kidding yourself?


There are some sad ass kids around here that think its funny to do the, on mopeds. The amusing thing is I caught one of them at it and he was actually doing 42 in a 30. So I sent a report to the rozzers. Don't know if anything came of it though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> There are some sad ass kids around here that think its funny to do the, on mopeds. The amusing thing is I caught one of them at it and he was actually doing 42 in a 30. So I sent a report to the rozzers. Don't know if anything came of it though.


Would be nice if it did.


----------



## simmi (3 Jan 2013)

Happy New Year to you all.

Not been out for a few days as have done the usual family stuff over New Year.

First ride of 2013, just a quickie as I am on nights tonight.

It was very warm today so had the legs on show! Passed about a dozen other cyclists but they were all still in winter attire.

22 miles as fast as possible.

http://app.strava.com/activities/35533217

21.9 miles in 1:14:10 at 17.8 mph

Nice hard ride, I find flat rides to be much more tiring because you get no rest bite.

It's nice to get mycyclinglog moving at last.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> There are some sad ass kids around here that think its funny to do the, on mopeds. The amusing thing is I caught one of them at it and he was actually doing 42 in a 30. So I sent a report to the rozzers. Don't know if anything came of it though.


 
I have a new policy on Strava now, if I think the time has been achieved by cheating, then I am ignoring them. Blimey I am KOM on every segment I have done!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

Finally managed 20 miles at just above 14mph,
The best I did was I shaved off 1 min of my previous best on this, (though its only the 2nd time I have covered it)
http://app.strava.com/activities/35563041#579176373 still 102nd out of 111.
Though I am pleased that at the end I could beat yesterdays time on this by 2's.
http://app.strava.com/activities/35563041#579176400
and a couple p.b's on some short semi steep climbs. both avg 3.7% (told you nothings steep round here really)
The full ride if your interested.



simmi said:


> Happy New Year to you all.
> 22 miles as fast as possible.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35533217
> 21.9 miles in 1:14:10 at 17.8 mph
> ...


I find them boring now, still not a lover of hills yet though, however I do prefer them to the constant flat we have to the east of here, which is where I always went when I started, maybe spent to long on them, hence the length of time to increase my speeds.
I am using the 48th front more and more on climbs, only the short ones, but its getting there.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

A love of hills isn't far away Nigel. It took me a good while then I suddenly started attacking some of the small lumps.. Now I attack everything!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> A love of hills isn't far away Nigel. It took me a good while then I suddenly started *attacking some of the small lumps*.. Now I attack everything!


I am doing this, also on some of the longer ones if me speed drops, though its judging what energy you have to complete the ride, and be worn out enough to have made the ride worth while, as opposed to just doing it and feeling fine.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am doing this, also on some of the longer ones if me speed drops, though its judging what energy you have to complete the ride, and be worn out enough to have maybe the ride worth while, as opposed to just doing it and feeling fine.



Famously defined as 'burning matches in your matchbook'  you have a limited amount, its just a case of sharing them out, and increasing fitness to have more of them. 

I find it a really useful analogy when trying to control my enthusiasm on group rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> Famously defined as 'burning matches in your matchbook'  you have a limited amount, its just a case of sharing them out, and increasing fitness to have more of them.
> 
> I find it a really useful analogy when trying to control my enthusiasm on group rides.


I have found this last week or so ( also bear in mind the rides have been shorter) that what I have to do in the morning, (back to the regular Friday Morning run to the hospital) is a steep downhill and then this climb, it's not much but first thing I never looked forward to it, it doesn't bother me quite so.
I just created a segment where I am KOM out of 2. 
It is effected by traffic lights the times though.
http://app.strava.com/segments/3160239


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2013)

I'm still happy riding the flats, though saying that, I shot by a bike tonight on a bit of a climb, first time I have ever gone by anyone on any sort of incline.


----------



## flatflr (3 Jan 2013)

Had a bit of a quiet Nov and Dec due to business trips. But spent 5 days up in Wales over the new year and managed 3 rides totalling 42 miles on the roads with my MTB. I'm going to be working away for most of Jan (good or bad depending on how you see it) so will have to make the most of the hotel gym, but should be able to save enough to get myself a road bike for the summer


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm still happy riding the flats, though saying that, I shot by a bike tonight on a bit of a climb, first time I have ever gone by anyone on any sort of incline.


Well your quicker than me on the flat, I have only ever had 6 rides faster 15mph avg, all but one with about 25ft per climbing, the other was 40ft, and that was back on the 15 Sept.

Edit,
Since Oct it's usually been 50ft + per mile some more one or two were less., though Dec fell back a little, and that contributed to the fall back in speed, the winds didn't help either


----------



## simmi (4 Jan 2013)

Nigel, I have only just noticed your mycyclinglog goal for the year,

6000 mile, or 500 miles a month, or 6 rides of 20 miles every week!

Going to take some doing but I am sure you will make it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well your quicker than me on the flat, I have only ever had 6 rides faster 15mph avg, all but one with about 25ft per climbing, the other was 40ft, and that was back on the 15 Sept.
> 
> Edit,
> Since Oct it's usually been 50ft + per mile some more one or two were less., though Dec fell back a little, and that contributed to the fall back in speed, the winds didn't help either


 
I slowed down last night and this morning. I am starting to feel the miles this week. Should hit 150 miles for the year by tonight.


----------



## Sally McSorley (4 Jan 2013)

Happy new year everyone! Hope everyone is full of cycling resolutions  I had to have some time off in Nov/Dec due to a hamstring injury, so slowed right down, but am now pain free and starting to build up a few miles again. Its amazing how quickly fitness deteriorates after a month or so off! My average speed is down and the rides feel a lot harder. Am slowly getting my fitness back though and starting to enjoy it again, and as always, strava proves to be a good motivator. What would we do without it!  I am even considering upgrading to premium. Anyone else upgraded or thinking of it?


----------



## Sally McSorley (4 Jan 2013)

Oh! Have also ordered a turbo trainer so I can get some miles in after work too and when the weather is rubbish (which seems to be frequently in sussex). Can't wait to give it a go, should be arriving next week.


----------



## MattHB (4 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> Oh! Have also ordered a turbo trainer so I can get some miles in after work too and when the weather is rubbish (which seems to be frequently in sussex). Can't wait to give it a go, should be arriving next week.


get a *big* fan! and a towel  Some hate turbo's but I love mine.. you need to set up an area with lots of distractions. Music, video, TV something like that.

let us all know how you get on


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> Happy new year everyone! Hope everyone is full of cycling resolutions  I had to have some time off in Nov/Dec due to a hamstring injury, so slowed right down, but am now pain free and starting to build up a few miles again. Its amazing how quickly fitness deteriorates after a month or so off! My average speed is down and the rides feel a lot harder. Am slowly getting my fitness back though and starting to enjoy it again, and as always, strava proves to be a good motivator. What would we do without it!  I am even considering upgrading to premium. Anyone else upgraded or thinking of it?


Happy New Year Sally, and thanks for the kudos, compared with your speeds mines always down , if something like strava was around when I was younger I might not have given up, I could go anywhere then, didn't bother me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I slowed down last night and this morning. I am starting to feel the miles this week. Should hit 150 miles for the year by tonight.


In 4 days thats some going.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> In 4 days thats some going.


 
I only commute Tuesday to Friday, so being the new year and only three days at work I thought I would push the commute to 20 miles each way. I won't get much cycling done this weekend and none on Monday,so might have to do the same next week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I only commute Tuesday to Friday, so being the new year and only three days at work I thought I would push the commute to 20 miles each way. I won't get much cycling done this weekend and none on Monday,so might have to do the same next week.


Thats still some going in a week though, I only did that 8 times, from July to Dec last year.


----------



## Sillyoldman (4 Jan 2013)

Just couldn't make the magic 50 miles. managed 48.4. This sounds pathetic but I just couldn't push for the extra couple of miles. Had a slight headwind on the back 20 miles which really did for me. Now I have had some lunch, I have had a stern word with myself and next time...........


----------



## Sally McSorley (4 Jan 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Just couldn't make the magic 50 miles. managed 48.4. This sounds pathetic but I just couldn't push for the extra couple of miles. Had a slight headwind on the back 20 miles which really did for me. Now I have had some lunch, I have had a stern word with myself and next time...........


 
I hate cycling in head winds! They really do slow you down and take it out of you don't they. I was quite happily cycling along last week through a sheltered area, came out of that into a headwind and it immediately knocked 6mph off my speed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Just couldn't make the magic 50 miles. managed 48.4. This sounds pathetic but I just couldn't push for the extra couple of miles. Had a slight headwind on the back 20 miles which really did for me. Now I have had some lunch, I have had a stern word with myself and next time...........


If that headwind was anything like what I rode in for a while I can understand. Very well done done in any invent.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> I hate cycling in head winds! They really do slow you down and take it out of you don't they. I was quite happily cycling along last week through a sheltered area, came out of that into a headwind and it immediately knocked 6mph off my speed!


You lose 6mph Sally I would be at stand still or going backwards,


----------



## simmi (4 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> I hate cycling in head winds! They really do slow you down and take it out of you don't they. I was quite happily cycling along last week through a sheltered area, came out of that into a headwind and it immediately knocked 6mph off my speed!


 
I had the same yesterday, I had to ride harder to do 16mph into the wind as 21mph with it.

was not even that much of a wind really just a light breeze.


----------



## Sally McSorley (4 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> I had the same yesterday, I had to ride harder to do 16mph into the wind as 21mph with it.
> 
> was not even that much of a wind really just a light breeze.


Also, why is it that the wind always seem to either hit sideways or face on? I can't ever remember being pushed along by the wind and getting faster speeds! lol.


----------



## RWright (4 Jan 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Just couldn't make the magic 50 miles. managed 48.4. This sounds pathetic but I just couldn't push for the extra couple of miles. Had a slight headwind on the back 20 miles which really did for me. Now I have had some lunch, I have had a stern word with myself and next time...........


 
If this is today you can go back out after a rest...I think that is legal. Nice ride


----------



## RWright (4 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> Also, why is it that the wind always seem to either hit sideways or face on? I can't ever remember being pushed along by the wind and getting faster speeds! lol.


 
The only time I remember having a tailwind I was really making great time, no wind sound in my ears, unusually quiet ride. I decided to do a few extra miles because I felt so strong and was making such good time. I had made dinner plans and was close on time when I left for my ride. When I turned around to head back and realized how strong the wind was I realized what had happened. I had to work way too hard to get back in time to go to dinner.


----------



## RWright (4 Jan 2013)

I just got in from a 10 miler. Not very fast today, another headwinds in both directions day. 

Nigel, the links are not working for me for some reason, it takes me to Strava but says page does not exist. I did notice your two KOMS today. I will look at it closer going thru Strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got in from a 10 miler. Not very fast today, another headwinds in both directions day.
> 
> Nigel, the links are not working for me for some reason, it takes me to Strava but says page does not exist. I did notice your two KOMS today. I will look at it closer going thru Strava.


not working for me either, and I changed them to the segment page direct and that didn't work so sod it.


----------



## Typhon (4 Jan 2013)

I thought I made a post here earlier about my ride this afternoon but it hasn't appeared, very odd!

Another strange piece of technological trickery was that after using my Garmin for the first time today, it stopped after me pedalling up a steep hill. I did feel some resistance whilst standing to pedal up the hill, perhaps my feet were knocking the cadence sensor. In any case I noticed about 1.5 miles later that the timer was not going and I restarted it. Unfortunately the 1.5 miles it missed were all downhill which spolit what would have been a good time! Strava and garmin connect just drew a straight line "as the crow flies" over the bit that it missed which I found a bit odd. Oh well.

http://app.strava.com/activities/35756043


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> I thought I made a post here earlier about my ride this afternoon but it hasn't appeared, very odd!
> 
> Another strange piece of technological trickery was that after using my Garmin for the first time today, it stopped after me pedalling up a steep hill. I did feel some resistance whilst standing to pedal up the hill, perhaps my feet were knocking the cadence sensor. In any case I noticed about 1.5 miles later that the timer was not going and I restarted it. Unfortunately the 1.5 miles it missed were all downhill which spolit what would have been a good time! Strava and garmin connect just drew a straight line "as the crow flies" over the bit that it missed which I found a bit odd. Oh well.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/35756043


Happened to me yesterday as well, if you use sporttracks you can correct the track, though some data will remain incorrect, the overall speed should be correct.
I also had problems posting my strava links yesterday, it was saying page did not exist.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2013)

Only 7 miles this morning. LBS adviced me to changed the big ring on the front and the chain today, so will lose some riding time soon, though will commute on our lasses Dawes, it is bloody heavy so I will only be doing the straight route to work, but hopefully it will be only for a couple of days


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only 7 miles this morning. LBS adviced me to changed the big ring on the front and the chain today, so will lose some riding time soon, though will commute on our lasses Dawes, it is bloody heavy so I will only be doing the straight route to work, but hopefully it will be only for a couple of days


Front ring a 5 min job if like for like, chain about 15, mind it might give me some chance to get some miles on you.


----------



## adamangler (5 Jan 2013)

This is about my 6th bike ride

44 mile 2000ft climbing in 3 1/2 hr. 
felt dead around 30 miles, legs refused to turn the cranks, probably the worst ive ever felt
feel good now tho

http://app.strava.com/activities/35936315


----------



## RWright (5 Jan 2013)

adamangler said:


> This is about my 6th bike ride
> 
> 44 mile 2000ft climbing in 3 1/2 hr.
> felt dead around 30 miles, legs refused to turn the cranks, probably the worst ive ever felt
> ...


 
That is one hell of a sixth bike ride, very nice. I bet you are a little worn out.


----------



## Reece (5 Jan 2013)

So was planning on doing a 50mile route with a friend from the club. He's not rode in 2 weeks as just coming back from being ill for the 2 weeks.

Weather forecast was good so thought I'd carry on when I left him to get in my first metric century of the year. I'm entering the century comp within our club where you have to do at least one century a month or you're disqualified.

Anyhow, when we were on the home stretch of our original route my mate felt up to the century. We ended doing 71.9miles. Avg speed took a hit for the last 10miles as my friend was struggling a bit (probably shouldn't have gone the hilly way home lol).

So first century of the year done and starting as I mean to go on 

http://app.strava.com/activities/35981713


----------



## adamangler (5 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> That is one hell of a sixth bike ride, very nice. I bet you are a little worn out.



Well, its the 6th since i started riding properly. Ive rôde à mtb occasionally in the past. I was fine for 30 miles then all of à sudden i was dying. I only got to 43 because i had to get home!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2013)

11.3 miles / 1274m ascent/descent / 6hrs 54mins 23secs....

...not on bike but a crossing of Hevellyn massif today - crap weather up high v.murky and some very tricky navigation.

All helps in the personal fitness battle - probably heresy on here but I much prefer being in the mountains to being on a bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jan 2013)

adamangler said:


> This is about my 6th bike ride
> 
> 44 mile 2000ft climbing in 3 1/2 hr.
> felt dead around 30 miles, legs refused to turn the cranks, probably the worst ive ever felt
> ...


Not surprised you flagged a little at 30 miles, some steep bits a round Woolley, well done I doubt I could match that now let alone on my 6th ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jan 2013)

adamangler said:


> Well, its the 6th since i started riding properly. Ive rôde à mtb occasionally in the past. I was fine for 30 miles then all of à sudden i was dying. *I only got to 43 because i had to get home*!


Don't belive that bit, you could have took an easier route home. That last 10 miles was up the steepest bit of your ride, you could have gone through New Millerdam which would have still give you 40 odd miles and not such a big climb at the end, but either way well done.
And there was me feeling rather pleased with what I did today.
http://app.strava.com/activities/36008779


----------



## adamangler (5 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't belive that bit, you could have took an easier route home. That last 10 miles was up the steepest bit of your ride, you could have gone through New Millerdam which would have still give you 40 odd miles and not such a big climb at the end, but either way well done.
> And there was me feeling rather pleased with what I did today.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36008779


 

yeah. actually i had planned to finish back that way and was determined to do it, i did contemplate dropping back down to newmillerdam. i actually stopped and had a look at map on my phone.

Your ride looks flatter but then you averaged 15mph, i only managed 12, infact i havent averaged more than that yet, might try a shorter run next week try to go a bit faster. 

Noticed you started on baghill lane, my dad lived on there until recently, just after the bridge over train lines.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Front ring a 5 min job if like for like, chain about 15, mind it might give me some chance to get some miles on you.


 
You'll be flying passed me anyway. I don't expect to get much further than my 4,000 target, I am just trying to bang some miles in early to get ahead of myself before we get hit with some crappy weather, as my daily commute will plummet down to 5 miles each way when it does hit. If I can maintain 40 miles a day, I only need to do another 96 days of commuting!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jan 2013)

adamangler said:


> yeah. actually i had planned to finish back that way and was determined to do it, i did contemplate dropping back down to newmillerdam. i actually stopped and had a look at map on my phone.
> 
> *Your ride looks flatter but then you averaged 15mph, i only managed 12*, infact i havent averaged more than that yet, might try a shorter run next week try to go a bit faster.
> 
> Noticed you started on baghill lane, my dad lived on there until recently, just after the bridge over train lines.


Good on you, determination gets you a lot of places, I went through Woolley over through Bretton in Nov, so I know the hill, in fact my 5th ride was believe it or not over pretty much the same area I did 25 miles @ 9.8mph, with a climb rate of 55ft per mile. I didn't record it but I did make a record of the route.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ulmpbeuxlqrwkqxw
I am not surprised you only managed 12 on that route thats nearly 46ft a mile, I did 14.5 according to strava, though for some reason I lose a lot of elevation when I put stuff on there. According to gpsies I did 814 ft which works out to be 26.8 ft per mile, still not much, I just wanted to see if I had really improved since I used to do lot over the area I did back in Aug-Sept when I was doing 14-15 mph runs, seems not really.
Though 2 out of the last 7 segments I got p.b's the ignoring the last two, I had to make the ride over 50Km stupidly i still missed by 500m. 2 I got 2nd best timings and the last one before home I tried, but just couldn't kick at the end. This one shows as a p.b. though I have a ride showing 17.9mph which must be wrong as I could never have done that in Sept I cant do it now, so the timings were wrong. I am still a long way done on the leader board though.
http://app.strava.com/activities/36008779#583315964
It's a nice result for me as it's 1.3% climb for 1/2 a mile.
The other not as steep but longer at .8% for 2.2 miles covers the same segment almost home.
http://app.strava.com/activities/36008779#583315961
I have been under 10mph for the segment once in Dec (must have been hell of a wind blowing, usually is a breeze as it's going west) and once in Aug, that doesn't surprise me, so to do it today at just under 14mph, i was pleased.
I hate coming up that section, because of the bridge/lights steep 11% hill, not so much because of the hill, but because if you stop it's a hell of a job getting your feet back in the clips.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Jan 2013)

Had my first crash on my Specialized Roubaix a couple of weeks before Christmas. Since then my gears have been playing up. After a few attempts to adjust them I finally went to my LBS to sort it out.

It turns out my SORA shifter had cracked so it was a great excuse to upgrade to 105s and spend £250. Got out on the bike today and it was great. Not only do the gears now work but the 105 levers were much more responsive. I got 25 miles in and plan a longer ride in the morning. I wasn't planning to upgrade having only owned the bike 10 weeks but needs must  The bike has earned an upgrade as its kept me riding through the dark, cold days making me do nearly 700 miles that I wouldn't have done on my MTB.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll be flying passed me anyway. I don't expect to get much further than my 4,000 target, I am just trying to bang some miles in early to get ahead of myself before we get hit with some crappy weather, as my daily commute will plummet down to 5 miles each way when it does hit. If I can maintain 40 miles a day, I only need to do another 96 days of commuting!


Not sure if i will hit mine either.
96 days well thats not even half of what you might do in a year, even at a 190x20 that's 3800,
Wind wise it's been the calmest since the 27th


----------



## Leescfc79 (6 Jan 2013)

First ride of the year on what I've planned to be my regular 20 mile training route but it was cut short due to a road closure, still managed to get just under 16 miles in at an average speed of 13.1mph which is one of my quickest but the most pleasing thing is I used to plan my routes to avoid any hills but I actively seek them out, still only 529 ft of climbing over 16 miles but my previous rides over a similar distance have been around 130 ft of climbing so a pretty big increase and my ave speed hasn't suffered so pretty happy.

http://app.strava.com/activities/36181159


----------



## simmi (6 Jan 2013)

No ride for me today had had the O/S map out and had planned a nice hilly route.

Went for a run last night and after about 2 miles my left leg just below my calf started to tighten up.

Like the idiot I am instead of heeding the warning signs I pushed on instead.

Now have a pulled a muscle (i think) so will be off the bike for a bit

If brains were dynamite I wouldn't have enough to blow my own nose sometimes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> No ride for me today had had the O/S map out and had planned a nice hilly route.
> 
> Went for a run last night and after about 2 miles my left leg just below my calf started to tighten up.
> 
> ...


This bit, not the previous bit, hope your well soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

Since I havent been using the lowest gear of 26th front and 28th rear, I have changed the two lowest gears from 28th and 24th to 26th and 23th (this is now back to the original ratios when I got the bike) to make it a little smoother in ratios.


----------



## Kins (6 Jan 2013)

Nice ride today, lovely weather. Not cold, no wind just overcast. Did about 8 miles besides a couple more to shop and a couple more later round to my old mans. Loads of people out cycling today. Saw a lovely sight of a family all riding together. Dad and son on road bikes, and two younger daughters on hybrids (about 14, 10 and 8 I would guess) going a fair old lick down the main road.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2013)

Well done Kins. Finally managed a ride myself this morning but had a really bad spell. Have had this before and hoping it is just caused by lack of fitness after a lay off. Started to feel nauseous and a bit faint and had to stop for ten minutes till it passed.

If anyone else has suffered anything similar or knows if there could be any other causes than purely lack of fitness I am all ears. It wasn't very pleasant.


----------



## Kins (6 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done Kins. Finally managed a ride myself this morning but had a really bad spell. Have had this before and hoping it is just caused by lack of fitness after a lay off. Started to feel nauseous and a bit faint and had to stop for ten minutes till it passed.
> 
> If anyone else has suffered anything similar or knows if there could be any other causes than purely lack of fitness I am all ears. It wasn't very pleasant.


 
I was exactly the same when I started. Mainly I put it down to trying to hard to fast. Make sure you eat and drink something before you go out, nothing heavy, I found this improved it greatly.


----------



## simmi (6 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Since I havent been using the lowest gear of 26th front and 28th rear, I have changed the two lowest gears from 28th and 24th to 26th and 23th (this is now back to the original ratios when I got the bike) to make it a little smoother in ratios.


I think like me you are a bit of a fiddler.

Changing to a compact crank was the best thing I have done, this allows me to use a close ratio cassette on the relatively flat roads around here.

If I plan a very hilly route it is just a 10 minute job to swap chain and cassette to give me a few extra teeth.


----------



## PhatSi (6 Jan 2013)

Hi All

Another newbie that has found this thread inspirational.

Today i started again with cycling. Last year I went out maybe a dozen times maximum and haven't been out for 4 months.

So today was my fresh start, 2 friends and I did 7.36 miles! Doesn't sound a lot really but to me it is. I am currently just over 22st. Last year I managed to lose 2 & 1/2 stone without exercising too much and now I am looking to kick on.

Details of the ride here... http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/117307940

I spent too much time walking up some hills but I will get better.

This is a great thread!

Cheers

Si


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> I think like me you are a bit of a fiddler.
> 
> Changing to a compact crank was the best thing I have done, this allows me to use a close ratio cassette on the relatively flat roads around here.
> 
> If I plan a very hilly route it is just a 10 minute job to swap chain and cassette to give me a few extra teeth.


Still a little worried about my fitness on the hills, got a bit of a climb planned out of Campsall up Woodfield Rd, so I will see how I get on, i should be ok, (I hope), i haven't got off and pushed the bike yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

PhatSi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another newbie that has found this thread inspirational.
> 
> ...


It might not have been far as you say, but having riding once or twice over there, you have some steep climbs, so it will have given you some work out. Well done, just keep at it.


----------



## RWright (6 Jan 2013)

PhatSi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another newbie that has found this thread inspirational.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome PhatSi,
That is a nice ride just getting back into things. Even walking up hills is better than sitting on the sofa.


----------



## simmi (6 Jan 2013)

PhatSi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another newbie that has found this thread inspirational.
> 
> ...


Well done Mate,

Keep it up, we all have our own level and at 22st 7.35 miles I would say was a good start.

Looking at your course I can see that it wasn't the flattest so think many would find themselves doing a bit of walking to start with.

Keep at it and soon you will be cycling all the way and think nothing of it. and you will be casting your eyes West for something more challenging.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Jan 2013)

I completed my first 50 mile ride today. It took me 3:42 which isn't the quickest but I m 21st so I'm pleased with it. With 75 miles last week and 85 miles this week I'm back on track. The Christmas weight gain will be gone quickly 

The last 5 miles were hard going but I got there  

http://app.strava.com/activities/36249115


----------



## simmi (6 Jan 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 50 mile ride today. It took me 3:42 which isn't the quickest but I m 21st so I'm pleased with it. With 75 miles last week and 85 miles this week I'm back on track. The Christmas weight gain will be gone quickly
> 
> The last 5 miles were hard going but I got there
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36249115


Well done mate your first 50 miler is a huge milestone

Brink on the metric ton.


----------



## Reece (6 Jan 2013)

Well after a long think today and a talk with the better half, I've decided to cancel the gym membership and use the money towards a turbo trainer.

So just ordered one from wiggle and hopefully be here Tuesday. Think the better half likes this idea more as I won't be out the house riding for most of my free time after work etc.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 50 mile ride today. It took me 3:42 which isn't the quickest but I m 21st so I'm pleased with it. With 75 miles last week and 85 miles this week I'm back on track. The Christmas weight gain will be gone quickly
> 
> The last 5 miles were hard going but I got there
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36249115


Well done Phil, riding quick isn't the best way to lose weight anyway, steady cycling is. Some nasty peaks in there as well. 8 p.b.'s too.


----------



## Dan Allison (6 Jan 2013)

Managed to get out for the first time in a few weeks today. 9.5miles. Ave 15mph. 

Was clear when started but a few minutes in and the mist came down


----------



## RWright (6 Jan 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Managed to get out for the first time in a few weeks today. 9.5miles. Ave 15mph.
> 
> Was clear when started but a few minutes in and the mist came down


 
Some rain started falling on me today, at the farthest point on my route.  It wasn't too bad, stopped quickly. I rode a little different route than normal today, very flat. Not many hills can be good and bad, not much climbing but not much coasting either.  I bet out of my 1 hour 18 minute ride that I pedaled 1 hour and 17 of them. I have been cutting down on the calories and it was a workout without the extra energy.


----------



## adamangler (6 Jan 2013)

PhatSi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another newbie that has found this thread inspirational.
> 
> ...



Well done mate. I ride the same area as you and its Not exactly flat.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

At first I was disappointed with todays ride, then realised i have been out every day since the 27th (albeit some rides were shorter as i am doing different stuff), so the avg speed of 13.5 mph again deflated me a little ( a bit like my front tyre, got a puncture at about the 20 mile mark), then I compared it with yesterday and considering the difference in elevation I was quite pleased. Though I never seemed to really get going at any pace, but i suppose when I look back, it was an easy run compared with what I could do in Aug/Sept when my avg's were 14mph, I wouldn't have stopped bar the puncture, and taking some fluid about half way, wheres back then chances are I would have.
The new gearing not sure if it was an improvement.
http://app.strava.com/activities/36298533


----------



## Billy Adam (6 Jan 2013)

Hi, I started riding end of August on my old carrera subway2. Started doing about 10 mile circuits mainly to shed some pounds. So far this year I've tried to ride every day doing about 25 miles. Done two 40's, averaging around 14-15mph on the same old bike. Lost just under 3 stone and still falling. Got the bug bad now, and looking to get a B'twin triban3 in the very near future. Am absolutely loving getting out on the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Hi, I started riding end of August on my old carrera subway2. Started doing about 10 mile circuits mainly to shed some pounds. So far this year I've tried to ride every day doing about 25 miles. Done two 40's, averaging around 14-15mph on the same old bike. Lost just under 3 stone and still falling. Got the bug bad now, and looking to get a B'twin triban3 in the very near future. Am absolutely loving getting out on the bike.


 Billy. Remember you do need time to recover as well.


----------



## Billy Adam (6 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Billy. Remember you do need time to recover as well.


Yeah I'm just getting my head around that part. Funnily enough didn't ride yesterday and went out and did 40 today without to much pain. What sort of rest would you suggest, day ride, day rest?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Yeah I'm just getting my head around that part. Funnily enough didn't ride yesterday and went out and did 40 today without to much pain. What sort of rest would you suggest, day ride, day rest?


Well I was reading about base H.R. ect, but it was getting to much for me really, if i hurt I rest, I have just done 11 days, ok some wern't far, but more intense, but I had nearly two wks off before that, and to be honest I feel I could do with two wks off again,I flew around the ride yesterday from the off (well for me), today just couldn't get going, so I guess a few days off will be good.
I have found sometimes a big leap usually in endurance when I have a break, my speed well it seems to have improved, but I was doing these speeds in Aug/Sept too, but they were flat rides.


----------



## simmi (6 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I was reading about base H.R. ect, but it was getting to much for me really, if i hurt I rest, I have just done 11 days, ok some wern't far, but more intense, but I had nearly two wks off before that, and to be honest I feel I could do with two wks off again,I flew around the ride yesterday from the off (well for me), today just couldn't get going, so I guess a few days off will be good.
> I have found sometimes a big leap usually in endurance when I have a break, my speed well it seems to have improved, but I was doing these speeds in Aug/Sept too, but they were flat rides.


I think Winter riding in general is a bit slower.

I think if you were to do the same rides again this Aug/Sept you would find quite a big speed improvement.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> I think Winter riding in general is a bit slower.
> 
> I think if you were to do the same rides again this Aug/Sept you would find quite a big speed improvement.


I got to agree, but I still dont get close to your speeds, , the one I did yesterday is pretty much a repeat of one I did in the summer, it did feel better, today I just couldn't get going, though as I say in the end I was quite pleased.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (7 Jan 2013)

Whatever you's do, don't have 10 weeks out of the saddle! I did and yesterday i managed 6.5 miles, but it was a very difficult 6.5 miles! its felt like my first ever bike ride, lungs were burning and everything!!


----------



## Typhon (7 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> Anyhow, when we were on the home stretch of our original route my mate felt up to the century. We ended doing 71.9miles. Avg speed took a hit for the last 10miles as my friend was struggling a bit (probably shouldn't have gone the hilly way home lol).


Another century.  Nice one mate!



simmi said:


> Now have a pulled a muscle (i think) so will be off the bike for a bit


 
Damn, and you were making such amazing progress too. I hope it heals up soon. 



Mo1959 said:


> .
> 
> If anyone else has suffered anything similar or knows if there could be any other causes than purely lack of fitness I am all ears. It wasn't very pleasant.


 
Oh dear.  Hopefully it's just because it was the first time you'd been out in a while. Perhaps you could try a gentle ride again and see how you go? Be careful though.



PhatSi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another newbie that has found this thread inspirational.
> 
> ...



Welcome, I'm glad the thread has helped you as it has us.  That's a great start, well done! 



philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 50 mile ride today. It took me 3:42 which isn't the quickest but I m 21st so I'm pleased with it. With 75 miles last week and 85 miles this week I'm back on track. The Christmas weight gain will be gone quickly
> 
> The last 5 miles were hard going but I got there
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36249115


 
That's fantastic, well done! I still haven't done 50 miles and I am 8 stone less than you!


----------



## Typhon (7 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> Well after a long think today and a talk with the better half, I've decided to cancel the gym membership and use the money towards a turbo trainer.
> 
> So just ordered one from wiggle and hopefully be here Tuesday. Think the better half likes this idea more as I won't be out the house riding for most of my free time after work etc.


 
Let me know if you find a way of making it interesting! I really need to use mine more when I can't get out on the road. Which one did you get?



Dan Allison said:


> Managed to get out for the first time in a few weeks today. 9.5miles. Ave 15mph.
> 
> Was clear when started but a few minutes in and the mist came down



Bloody weather, is it nearly June yet?


RWright said:


> Some rain started falling on me today, at the farthest point on my route.  It wasn't too bad, stopped quickly. I rode a little different route than normal today, very flat. Not many hills can be good and bad, not much climbing but not much coasting either.  I bet out of my 1 hour 18 minute ride that I pedaled 1 hour and 17 of them. I have been cutting down on the calories and it was a workout without the extra energy.



Yeah I know what you mean about the calories, I keep trying to cycle when I'm already in negative calories for the day. It makes it much harder! It's so much easier when you've had a decent lunch.


Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I was reading about base H.R. ect, but it was getting to much for me really, if i hurt I rest, I have just done 11 days, ok some wern't far, but more intense, but I had nearly two wks off before that, and to be honest I feel I could do with two wks off again,I flew around the ride yesterday from the off (well for me), today just couldn't get going, so I guess a few days off will be good.
> I have found sometimes a big leap usually in endurance when I have a break, my speed well it seems to have improved, but I was doing these speeds in Aug/Sept too, but they were flat rides.



Don't be discouraged by your speed. You're doing great to get out every day and I'm sure the speed increases will come in time. That's what I keep telling myself anyway!


Billy Adam said:


> Hi, I started riding end of August on my old carrera subway2. Started doing about 10 mile circuits mainly to shed some pounds. So far this year I've tried to ride every day doing about 25 miles. Done two 40's, averaging around 14-15mph on the same old bike. Lost just under 3 stone and still falling. Got the bug bad now, and looking to get a B'twin triban3 in the very near future. Am absolutely loving getting out on the bike.


Wow that's dedication! Sounds like me......before the clocks went back anyway.  I can definitely recommend the Triban, it's a great bike.


Gaz Vickers said:


> Whatever you's do, don't have 10 weeks out of the saddle! I did and yesterday i managed 6.5 miles, but it was a very difficult 6.5 miles! its felt like my first ever bike ride, lungs were burning and everything!!


Blimey 10 weeks, I bet! 2 weeks was too much for me, I lost fitness just in that time.


----------



## Typhon (7 Jan 2013)

Well that's me caught up on the thread.  I have spent all weekend with my nose in books as I had an accountancy exam this morning. Didn't even get a chance to get on the turbo trainer. It went quite well though so I did my training loop this afternoon. I was quite tired and it was quite windy so I was happy just to get over 15 mph to be honest:

http://app.strava.com/activities/36511303

I need to try and get out for a longer ride soon. I haven't been over 30 miles since the 18th of November.  That was 47 miles which is still my best ever so far, which isn't great as I've done over 1000 miles now. I'll try and get in a 35-40 mile ride soon just to see if I can still do it and then I need to start thinking about a 50 miler.


----------



## Billy Adam (7 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Let me know if you find a way of making it interesting! I really need to use mine more when I can't get out on the road. Which one did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said"the bugs done bit me hard"
Yeah have been reading a lot about the triban and haven't found anything bad. Even on second hand market they seem to hold their money too, which is always a good sign.


----------



## simmi (7 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Damn, and you were making such amazing progress too. I hope it heals up soon.


 
I don't think it's as bad as I first thought, was going to give it a try today then though better of it, but I will probably have a ride tomorrow


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jan 2013)

Well done everyone for getting out.

Went back to work today after a months holiday and as it was lovely and dry I decided to knock off at just before noon to get out on my bike.

No sooner had I got on my drive than it started raining and still is nearly 7 hours later.

My beginners progress is doomed and my little ticker thingy looks a bit sorry for itself.

Still, as long as I don't wake up dead tomorrow I should be able to get out at last!


----------



## Reece (7 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Let me know if you find a way of making it interesting! I really need to use mine more when I can't get out on the road. Which one did you get?



I got the "Elite Crono Fluid ElastoGel Trainer". £157 from wiggle. Also got a riser block. Will let you know how I get on. Thinking of buying one of the suffer fest videos as seem to be rated well.


----------



## Kins (7 Jan 2013)

Finished work early so went for an exploratory ride as some local people kept bangin on about Diamond Park, which is very close to me supposedly. Finally found it and had a pleasant hour riding round on tarmac, gravel and wood chip paths seeing what went where. Only bug bear was the tiered half meter steps they stuck on many of the paths, which were covered with wet leaves and mud and even walking down/up them were extremely slippery.

I then did 8 miles round about route to my dads house, then 2 miles or so home, trying to beat the weather, as a huge black mass was sitting further down the valley. Now bucketing down and looks distinctly unpleasant.

Not bad as no rain till about 4:30pm when the weather forecast said it would be pissing down all day.

Oh and managed a 14.5 gradient hill that goes up around 350 ft in .1 of a mile for the first time. Has a really sharp bend half way up that usually defeats me, but managed it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well that's me caught up on the thread.  I have spent all weekend with my nose in books as I had an accountancy exam this morning. Didn't even get a chance to get on the turbo trainer. It went quite well though so I did my training loop this afternoon. I was quite tired and it was quite windy so I was happy just to get over 15 mph to be honest:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36511303
> 
> I need to try and get out for a longer ride soon. I haven't been over 30 miles since the 18th of November.  That was 47 miles which is still my best ever so far, which isn't great as I've done over 1000 miles now.* I'll try and get in a 35-40 mile ride soon just to see if I can still do it* and then I need to start thinking about a 50 miler.


You will be fine, when i finished doing these two 30 mile rides, there was more in the tank, though Sat I did push it a little, and Sun, I dont like cycling with no spare tube.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Oh and managed a 14.5 gradient hill that goes up around 350 ft in .1 of a mile for the first time. Has a really sharp bend half way up that usually defeats me, but managed it!


Nice one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2013)

Bloody Strava, wish I had never found it, I have started looking at segments which I said I wouldn't do!

Anyway knocked 50 seconds of one today and got it to 9 min 16 secs, took me to 5th place! Still 85 seconds behind the KOM but hey ho, I don't look at them anyway


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Jan 2013)

Managed to get 10 miles in this morning while working from home, my 10th ride since deciding to give cycling a go and enjoying it more each time I go out which is the most important thing, however.....

I decided to repeat the route I completed my first 10 miles on to see if there really was any improvement

29th October - 10.3 miles, ave speed 12.2 mph

8th Jan (8 rides and a week on the turbo later) - 10.2 miles, ave speed 14.8 mph

http://app.strava.com/activities/36701569


----------



## simmi (8 Jan 2013)

Wow what a ride today!
http://app.strava.com/activities/36749351
14.5 miles 2245ft or 155ft/mile crazy
SWMBO wanted to go to Ikea, the closest is Leeds but Nottingham is only a few miles further so I combined the shopping with some serious hill climbing in the Matlock area.
In preparation I swapped my road cassette for a MTB one with ratios of 11T to 32T (it shouldn't fit my tiagra groupset but it does)
I got my 100 and Another 100 greatest cycling climb by simon warren books out and plotted a route.
One of my goals for the year is to do 10 of these climbs.
We arrived at Matlock at about 10.45, the mrs headed off towards Costa Coffee armed with her Kindle so I was good for a couple of hours.
Straight from the car park you hit the famous "Bank road climb" No. 31 in the book. 115m in 1090m, I was very soon onto my 32T cassette cog, thank God I had fitted it, with my 28T I would not have got half way up. It was very hard but I made it without stopping and the sense of achievement was like nothing I have felt before on a bike.
Once I was over the brow the road soon joined a main road which dropped very steeply back into the center of Matlock.
There was not time for a rest I was straight into the second climb of the day "Riber" No. 32, 162m in 1860m this starts off OK because for the first mile you are not on the actual climb but the lead up to it. When eventually you do turn onto Riber road you can't believe your eye's straight in front is a switchback bend like I have never seen before. I had to ride all the bends on the outside whether or not I was on the right side of the road, the gradient on the inside was just too steep. In places the back wheel was spinning on the damp road because it was so steep!
The Author Simon Warren describes this as his favorite climb and it's not hard to see why.
At this point I have a confession to make after negotiating the 5 hairpin bends and with the summit in sight I had to stop, my HR was 182 and I felt like I was about to die.
After a good rest and several attempts to get my feet clipped back in again (very hard on a narrow steep hill) I was off again.
The next few mile passed without incident thought there was another good climb but OK compared with what had gone before.
We now reach the low point of my ride I get to a junction turned left and my Garmin says I am off track, so I turn round and retrace my step to try and find my route again, after several minutes (and "U" turns) I notice a broken farm track with a dead end and unsuitable for vehicles signs.
OMG my garmin had done it to me again and routed me down God knows where!
Being of an adventurous disposition I pressed ahead anyway, very soon the track gets so bad that I had to unclip my feet, then push the bike and finally carry the bike!





This box you click on Garmin Connect route planner to "stay on road"obviously has a very loose definition of what a road is
After mainly carrying the bike for 2 miles over terrain like the picture I got to an unmade road I at least could ride on.
This after a mile or so then turned back into tarmac again.
This then after another few mile brought me back to the main road and the last challenge of the day "Slack Hill" No.129, 129m in 1355m not very interesting this one typical A road steep hill with 2 lanes up and 1 lane down.
This was by far the easiest climb of the 3 but after all that had gone before it still took a lot out of me.
For the last 2 miles I was in clover all down hill to the finnish with speeds up to 35mph on the straight bits.
I was totally knackered but felt great, dragged the wife out of costa and about an hour later I was tucking in a large portion of Ikea's Swedish meatballs that I think I thoroughly deserved



P.S. I am also going to post this in the rides section so if you see it there it's the same post so don't bother reading it again.


----------



## RWright (8 Jan 2013)

Nice workout  I am going out in just a few minutes.


----------



## simmi (8 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice workout  I am going out in just a few minutes.


You have a good one!
Whats you GMT time difference in North Carolina?


----------



## Reece (8 Jan 2013)

@simmi - I did wonder why you was riding around matlock on Strava lol.

Me and a mate have had a few run ins with that box on garmin connect. Mainly after heavy rain the supposed "Road" was actually a quagmire and a few times just a farmers track lol.


----------



## simmi (8 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> @simmi - I did wonder why you was riding around matlock on Strava lol.
> 
> Me and a mate have had a few run ins with that box on garmin connect. Mainly after heavy rain the supposed "Road" was actually a quagmire and a few times just a farmers track lol.


Yeah it's the 2nd time it has caught me out!
In future I think I will check the course on google earth as well.
Or will that ruin all the fun


----------



## Typhon (8 Jan 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Like I said"the bugs done bit me hard"
> Yeah have been reading a lot about the triban and haven't found anything bad. Even on second hand market they seem to hold their money too, which is always a good sign.


 
Excellent.  I don't think you'll beat the Triban for the money and after 1000+ miles mine still feels like new.



Reece said:


> I got the "Elite Crono Fluid ElastoGel Trainer". £157 from wiggle. Also got a riser block. Will let you know how I get on. Thinking of buying one of the suffer fest videos as seem to be rated well.


 
Ah, I have the same one. Getting the front wheel raiser was the right thing to do. I originally got mine without it and it felt like I was constantly pedalling downhill which was weird. I quickly got the wheel raiser. It was really annoying having to switch my trip computer from the front wheel to the rear wheel before using it but now I have my Garmin its not an issue. I really will have to get out on it on days when it rains (like today )

Those suffer fest videos look interesting but I'm pretty good at pushing myself once I'm on the bike, when I'm on the TT I just use music. My problem is the motivation to actually get on the thing in the first place.



Nigelnaturist said:


> You will be fine, when i finished doing these two 30 mile rides, there was more in the tank, though Sat I did push it a little, and Sun, I dont like cycling with no spare tube.


 
I hope so! I think a lot of distance is psychological. I keep telling myself that if I feel I still have more in the tank after the ride that when I get close to home I'll do some laps of the 3/5 mile loops I can do nearby but I never do. But I have never quit when I've set myself a distance before setting out. It's supposed to be nice here tomorrow so I think I'll try for a longer distance, perhaps 35 miles. Then sometime soon I'll try and hit the 50 mark.


simmi said:


> Wow what a ride today!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36749351
> 14.5 miles 2245ft or 155ft/mile crazy


 
Wow I just saw that on strava, those are some proper hills.  It's a good job you had the MTB cassette, pity you didn't have a complete MTB though given that terrain! I really fancy giving MTBing a go actually. I have an old MTB from when I was a kid but it's not great and it's 17kg which would just makes the hills even harder!


----------



## RWright (8 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> You have a good one!
> Whats you GMT time difference in North Carolina?


 
You are normally 5 hours ahead but sometimes during daylight savings changes you are 4 ahead for a few weeks or a month or so.

I did the same 15 mile route as yesterday. I felt like I was faster and worked harder, which I was by a little, it sure seemed like it would have been more than a minute and a half but that was it. It was over 14 mph average so I am happy.


----------



## simmi (9 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Wow I just saw that on strava, those are some proper hills.  It's a good job you had the MTB cassette, pity you didn't have a complete MTB though given that terrain! I really fancy giving MTBing a go actually. I have an old MTB from when I was a kid but it's not great and it's 17kg which would just makes the hills even harder!


 
Yeah under different circumstances I would quite fancy a bit of off road nothing too heavy maybe a bit of cyclocross or something.


----------



## Typhon (9 Jan 2013)

Well I decided that today would be the day I tackled Saintbury hill, as for once the winds weren't blowing from the south which would meant it wouldn't be quite so hard. As soon as I set off I knew it was a bad idea though, my legs were aching straight away. It could be the wine I had last night, the lack of sleep or the freezing cold but I think it was mostly because I am just not used to cycling every other day anymore. So far this year I have done 4 rides in 9 days whereas in December I only did 4 rides in the entire month, spaced out at once per week. When I've had 4+ days off the bike my legs never hurt and I am only limited by my heart rate.

Anyway I decided to persevere and boy did I regret it! I remember Brian saying that he had got half way up and given up and now I know why. Half way up it becomes like a brick wall! To my eternal shame I had to get off and push as I just didn't think I would be able to get back on and start off at that gradient. I pushed it for about 100 yards then got back on and pedalled to the top. My time is truly appalling though, I am 241st out of 249 on Strava. 

That wasn't even the worst part. I had planned to cycle a bit on the Cotswold Ridge and come down the other side on a gentler hill, so the descent wouldn't be too bad. But when I got to the top it was foggy so I had to just take the next road down which turned out to be the Willesey turning. Talk about a white knuckle ride!! I was squeezing the brakes as hard as possible and still going down at a fair old rate. A couple of times I thought I was going to come off because of the debris on the corners but somehow I managed to stay on.

As my ride had been cut short by the fog I decided to take the long way home to extend the ride to 32 miles. Which isn't that far but it's further than I've been for a while I suppose. I just hope that cycling more regularly like this will pay dividends in the coming weeks and months because I don't want to fail like that again. Here's the ride anyway:

http://app.strava.com/activities/36928695


----------



## Kins (9 Jan 2013)

As the day was absolutely gorgeous I binned my plans and I decided to get my step brother out of the house and on his bike. Took his dog with us as well and managed a very sedate 8 miles along a lovely tarmac cycle route. We stopped and chatted to walkers and cyclists along the way, looked over the beautiful valley we live in and all together had a very pleasant afternoon. Not a breath of wind or a cloud in the sky, Wales at its best. Wish it was like this every day but heavy rain forecast on and off till Monday. Might go out for a more taxing ride later if I manage to swap my pedals over.



Typhon said:


> As my ride had been cut short by the fog I decided to take the long way home to extend the ride to 32 miles. Which isn't that far but it's further than I've been for a while I suppose. I just hope that cycling more regularly like this will pay dividends in the coming weeks and months because I don't want to fail like that again. Here's the ride anyway:


 
Seems like a decent ride to me! Don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Typhon (9 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> As the day was absolutely gorgeous I binned my plans and I decided to get my step brother out of the house and on his bike. Took his dog with us as well and managed a very sedate 8 miles along a lovely tarmac cycle route. We stopped and chatted to walkers and cyclists along the way, looked over the beautiful valley we live in and all together had a very pleasant afternoon. Not a breath of wind or a cloud in the sky, Wales at its best. Wish it was like this every day but heavy rain forecast on and off till Monday. Might go out for a more taxing ride later if I manage to swap my pedals over.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a decent ride to me! Don't be so hard on yourself.


 
Thanks, glad you had a nice ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> As my ride had been cut short by the fog I decided to take the long way home to extend the ride to 32 miles. Which isn't that far but it's further than I've been for a while I suppose. I just hope that cycling more regularly like this will pay dividends in the coming weeks and months because I don't want to fail like that again. Here's the ride anyway:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/36928695


 
Looks good to me, and a good average too. Great going for this time of year.


----------



## Typhon (9 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks good to me, and a good average too. Great going for this time of year.


 
Thanks Mo. I saw your ride on strava earlier, well done. I hope it felt better than the last one!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Thanks Mo. I saw your ride on strava earlier, well done. I hope it felt better than the last one!


 
Yes thanks. Deliberately took it very gently and felt much better. Plenty time to work on speeding up later once I am getting out more regularly. More important to continue enjoying it.


----------



## Billy Adam (9 Jan 2013)

Finished work a little later than I would've liked but managed to do a bit around local loop. All fine until 5mins from home, car overtakes me and decides not only to turn left, but also slam their brakes for good measure. Luckily, managed to stop in time and carry on on my merry way of course sharing my thanks with said driver. https://www.strava.com/rides/36941433


----------



## Typhon (9 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes thanks. Deliberately took it very gently and felt much better. Plenty time to work on speeding up later once I am getting out more regularly. More important to continue enjoying it.


 
I'm glad. Yes it's important to make sure you enjoy it, if you enjoy it you'll cycle regularly and the speed will come eventually.


----------



## Typhon (9 Jan 2013)

I've signed up to MyCyclingLog so I can track my rides. It seems a bit of a pain to have to manually update it each time but I really wanted one of the tracker bars in my signature.  When it updates it should work. I have gone for a goal of 5000 miles.


----------



## Paddygt (9 Jan 2013)

OK, here is a chuckle for you fit guys and gals. Famously (?) I have a massive 1.4 mile each way commute 5 days a week. Having taken the first step of switching my MTB tyres to City Jets, I have sorted out an extended ride home of just over 4 miles. Sadly, I cannot do this as often as I like as I have to be home for when our disabled daughter gets home from the day centre. Anyway, today was the first time I managed to fit the ride in for the home journey.

The route is about 30% cycle pathes but with loads of junctions so no place to get much speed up but that is not my target anyway. The ride is fairly flat so pedalling all the way, the worst bit being at around thee miles where there is a long gentle uphill incline, and I mean gentle, but it always has a headwind so for me, it is a slog.

Anyway, I had downloaded my map onto my new Garmin 200 to try out the breadcrumb trail system which I was a bit sceptical about. Very happy to say that although I need reading glasses to read the Garmin's screen, I found the route very easy to follow. OK, I did know the route but I am confident now that I could follow a plan on the Garmin, something I was a bit worried about so really happy with that. Only change is that I will be mounting it further forward as I have to look too far down with it mounted on the stem.

As far as the massive (joking) distance I covered, well, my legs are aching even though I only managed just under 10 mph average. But stats asside, it was a lovely cool sunny afternoon and I arrived home feeling quite full of life haveing enjoyed the longest single bike ride in nearly three years. Very slowly, bit at a time, it is all coming together.

I know it is no achievement as such but if there is anyone reading this who is a bit reticent about joining this forum because they can only do a bit, please join and enjoy the benefits of the great support you can get on here and build yourself up at your own pace. Every journey starts with a single press of the pedal.


----------



## RWright (9 Jan 2013)

Everyone doing all these hills is nice work. It was warm enough here today that I was able to ride with summer kit, except for my toe covers. I was just too lazy to take them off my shoes.

I decided I would go one of my routes with the hill I always complain about, except this time I was going in reverse and go down the hill rather than up.  I know, that's weak but I had never done it this way and if one of the big plants in that area were to be changing shifts it would be much safer on the narrow 2 lane road from this direction.

I hit close to 36 mph on the hill going down and that wasn't pedaling hard or even getting in the drops.
I will be ready next time and make a Strava segment for that .39 of a mile downhill with a hard approach and in the drops and let some of the little skinny whipper snapper climbers try and get some of that KOM action. 

I took it easy today (too easy maybe, only averaged 69 cadence ) and just enjoyed the ride, saddle time is what is best for me at the moment I think. I will soon start doing more work on the hills, going up rather than down !


----------



## RWright (9 Jan 2013)

Nice work Paddy, it will keep getting better too. I also have some difficulty seeing the Garmin screen sometimes.


----------



## Paddygt (9 Jan 2013)

Great thing about the 200 though is its simplicity in use so even though I cannot read it without my glasses, I can still see the trail without them. The viewing of the screen was not something I had considered before I bought it. I nearly went way over budget and got the 800 but I am glad I didn't now as I may have struggled to view the map screen. OK, I know it is bigger than the 200 but sometimes the simple solution works well.

If needed, I have a mountable case for my Samsung Galaxy Note should I need to do mapping which works well but looks like a dashboard on the bike lol


----------



## RWright (9 Jan 2013)

Phone GPS works great and has a nice screen size. For touring I think a phone would be great, probably going to be carrying it anyway.


----------



## Paddygt (9 Jan 2013)

Trouble is that using GPS and mapping tends to run the battery down very quickly. I would tend to use the phone only in short bursts rather than full time. Having said that, a friend of mine uses an iPhone connected to a solar charger on the back of his backpack. Not the greatest idea in the slightly not sunny UK lol.


----------



## lavoisier (9 Jan 2013)

Paddygt said:


> I know it is no achievement as such but if there is anyone reading this who is a bit reticent about joining this forum because they can only do a bit, please join and enjoy the benefits of the great support you can get on here and build yourself up at your own pace. Every journey starts with a single press of the pedal.


 
Indeed it is as grand an achievement as any other because you gave 100% and got 100% back in enjoyment. I know of nothing greater. Keep at it.

Paul


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I decided that today would be the day I tackled Saintbury hill, as for once the winds weren't blowing from the south which would meant it wouldn't be quite so hard. As soon as I set off I knew it was a bad idea though, my legs were aching straight away. It could be the wine I had last night, the lack of sleep or the freezing cold but I think it was mostly because I am just not used to cycling every other day anymore. So far this year I have done 4 rides in 9 days whereas in December I only did 4 rides in the entire month, spaced out at once per week. When I've had 4+ days off the bike my legs never hurt and I am only limited by my heart rate.
> 
> Anyway I decided to persevere and boy did I regret it! I remember Brian saying that he had got half way up and given up and now I know why. Half way up it becomes like a brick wall! To my eternal shame I had to get off and push as I just didn't think I would be able to get back on and start off at that gradient. I pushed it for about 100 yards then got back on and pedalled to the top. My time is truly appalling though, I am 241st out of 249 on Strava.
> 
> ...


 That's a scary ride down into Willersey isn't it?

I still haven't been out this year as I am still not right, but I am looking forward to getting all the way up Saintbury this year.


----------



## Typhon (10 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> That's a scary ride down into Willersey isn't it?
> 
> I still haven't been out this year as I am still not right, but I am looking forward to getting all the way up Saintbury this year.


 
Yep it was terrifying! I was going to go across to Fish Hill, then cross the A46, go through the archway and then past Broadway tower and turn left to end up back at the A46 cross roads further down, the road to Chipping Campden. That's not too steep and would only have been about half the descent, with the remaining coming gradually after I got to the bottom of Chipping Campden and turned right towards Mickleton. Instead I had to descent the whole thing in just a few white knuckle seconds!

Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. Hopefully you can get on the bike again soon. We both need to be able to do Saintbury comfortably before the Shakespeare 100, can't have outsiders showing us up on our hill.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> We both need to be able to do Saintbury comfortably before the Shakespeare 100, can't have outsiders showing us up on our hill.


Have you booked yourself in then?


----------



## Typhon (10 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Have you booked yourself in then?


 
Not yet, I should do it now I suppose just in case it gets booked up. Their website is a little bit confusing though, it mentions that Jerseys are limited and they sell out fast but it seems like you have to buy one to do the ride? Did you just order one from them when you booked it?


----------



## Markymark (10 Jan 2013)

Hah, I scoff at your distances - 10 miles, 50 miles, 100 miles - I can beat them all! Well, my daughter can.

2m

That's 2 meters, not 2 miles. 

Her first bike for Christmas from santa for my nearly 4 year old. Took the pedals off and she's using it as a balance bike. She's been trying soooo hard and asks to be out on it everyday. Trying to fit that around working ours and early sunset is difficult but we're gettign there. After a few days of shuffling along, she's prgressed to running along (the bike is quite big so it'll be easier hen her feet are flatter on the ground). However the oterh day she found a slight dip in the pavement and balanced on her own for around 2m.

Very proud dad.


----------



## simmi (10 Jan 2013)

Back to work tomorrow so went for a decent ride today

http://app.strava.com/activities/37043125

54.8 miles in 3.35.31, 15.2mph

Nice ride to start with the sun was out and felt warm enough.

After 20 miles or so as I got near the river trent it got very misty and the temperature plummeted to only just above zero.

I continued with my ride as I had planned to cross the trent on 2 different bridges to the south of me which I managed to do.

Plenty of wildlife on show, I saw a large deer from about 20ft, and cycled close alongside a flying barn owl for about 100m.

The last few miles were hard, not because I was tired but because of the cold, had lost the feeling in my feet and my legs were going numb which made turning the pedals hard work.

So have had a protein drink and a nice warm shower and am off food shopping with the mrs, I can't wait!


----------



## Paddygt (10 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> Back to work tomorrow so went for a decent ride today
> 
> Plenty of wildlife on show, I saw a large deer from about 20ft, and cycled close alongside a flying barn owl for about 100m.


 
You don't get to see things like that in a car do you? A few months ago I was riding home through a local park at dusk, the bike path ran alongside a dyke that cuts through the park. I saw on the other side of the dyke what I first thought was a dog but it was a fox. We kept pace for about 200 yards then it veered off into the bushes, quite a magical moment.


----------



## Kins (10 Jan 2013)

14.5 miles today. Most of it was just doing stuff I had to do. First 8 miles had my Rucksack with my Reynolds frame attached dangling down my back before I dropped it off at the workshop. Then did part of cycle route 43 till I had to turn round and go to the surgery. Back to town to pick up some stuff to drop off at a volunteers houses which I did, popped round my old mans, to get a bottle of port /slurp and then back home. Up to the surgery it was nice weather, after that it was chucking it down. Waterproofs did the job and now nice and dry with a cuppa coffee. Two big hills (for me!) done, one twice with no stopping and the very low gear wobbles are getting less as I get used to climbing in the saddle. Arse hurts and my padded shorts still haven't arrived! 

Route 43 by me runs right along the river and nice to see loads of old people, mothers with buggies etc walking along with their dogs, all cheerful with hellos and comments about the weather exchanged. Pleasant.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Not yet, I should do it now I suppose just in case it gets booked up. Their website is a little bit confusing though, it mentions that Jerseys are limited and they sell out fast but it seems like you have to buy one to do the ride? Did you just order one from them when you booked it?


No you don't have to buy a jersey when booking the ride, but you can't buy a jersey unless you are booking the ride if that makes sense.


----------



## Typhon (10 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> Back to work tomorrow so went for a decent ride today
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/37043125
> 
> ...


 
Wow, very nice ride simmi. Great pace for that distance.



Kins said:


> 14.5 miles today. Most of it was just doing stuff I had to do. First 8 miles had my Rucksack with my Reynolds frame attached dangling down my back before I dropped it off at the workshop. Then did part of cycle route 43 till I had to turn round and go to the surgery. Back to town to pick up some stuff to drop off at a volunteers houses which I did, popped round my old mans, to get a bottle of port /slurp and then back home. Up to the surgery it was nice weather, after that it was chucking it down. Waterproofs did the job and now nice and dry with a cuppa coffee. Two big hills (for me!) done, one twice with no stopping and the very low gear wobbles are getting less as I get used to climbing in the saddle. Arse hurts and my padded shorts still haven't arrived!
> 
> Route 43 by me runs right along the river and nice to see loads of old people, mothers with buggies etc walking along with their dogs, all cheerful with hellos and comments about the weather exchanged. Pleasant.


Sounds like a nice useful ride. I'm yet to use my bike for anything practical yet. 



BrianEvesham said:


> No you don't have to buy a jersey when booking the ride, but you can't buy a jersey unless you are booking the ride if that makes sense.


 
Ah I see, thanks. Well I know it's for charity but I really don't want yet another item of clothing that'll just sit in the wardrobe. I'd rather just make an extra donation myself so I think I'll just book the ride. Maybe I'm being thick but I can't see how to add it to my cart without buying the jersey though?


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jan 2013)

Just ignore the drop down box where they offer the sizes, then fill basic details and continue, it should now be in the cart.


----------



## Typhon (10 Jan 2013)

Ahhh thanks. I thought it would just give me an error message if I left it as "select option". They should really have included a "none" option but I guess that would have generated less jersey sales.

Right I am booked. No excuses now, must get properly fit in the next 3 months!


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ahhh thanks. I thought it would just give me an error message if I left it as "select option". They should really have included a "none" option but I guess that would have generated less jersey sales.
> 
> Right I am booked. No excuses now, must get properly fit in the next 3 months!


Excellent.
You and me both then, bring on the hill !


----------



## simmi (10 Jan 2013)

Paddygt said:


> You don't get to see things like that in a car do you? A few months ago I was riding home through a local park at dusk, the bike path ran alongside a dyke that cuts through the park. I saw on the other side of the dyke what I first thought was a dog but it was a fox. We kept pace for about 200 yards then it veered off into the bushes, quite a magical moment.


Yeah it is quite amazing at times.
I thinks your approach can be nearly silent so they don't know you're coming.
Secondly they are not quite sure what you are, are you danger or a fellow animal?
I am going to have to get myself a little instant camera to carry around.


----------



## Kins (10 Jan 2013)

I need to get a small pocket camera or a phone with a decent one.


----------



## RWright (10 Jan 2013)

I have had a little more time during the day lately and the weather has been nice, so I did some different narrower roads than I normally do. Not as much traffic in the late mornings until mid afternoon. Everything was fine until I went by an elementary school at 2:30 pm, the time the kids get out of school. Cars and school buses, just what I needed. 

All the drivers were great, nobody got anywhere near what I consider close. I was about a mile down the road and saw an older gentleman standing at the end of his driveway. I though he was waiting to cross but he never did. I get closer to him but he never moved. I looked behind me and there is a school bus coming up with the caution lights flashing and I then realized he was waiting there to walk a child from the bus. I am not riding fast and the bus had to stay back behind me for maybe 100 feet or so. I rode by the man he said hello and I said "I am about to get passed by a stopped school bus". This got a big laugh out of him. (passing a stopped school bus is about the most major traffic violation on the books here). He liked the play on words.

I did get in 20 miles with hills that were steeper than normal. I was able to ride in summer gear again. This weather has been amazing for this time of year.


----------



## RWright (10 Jan 2013)

I see fox, deer, wild turkeys, eagles, buzzards, cranes on some of the country roads around here. I am afraid I am going to see a pissed off bear or bobcat one day. Fortunately there are not a lot of those around my particular area.


----------



## Typhon (11 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Excellent.
> You and me both then, bring on the hill !


 
Yep  I think Reece is going to so we could have a little cyclechat group going around the course!



RWright said:


> I have had a little more time during the day lately and the weather has been nice, so I did some different narrower roads than I normally do. Not as much traffic in the late mornings until mid afternoon. Everything was fine until I went by an elementary school at 2:30 pm, the time the kids get out of school. Cars and school buses, just what I needed.
> 
> All the drivers were great, nobody got anywhere near what I consider close. I was about a mile down the road and saw an older gentleman standing at the end of his driveway. I though he was waiting to cross but he never did. I get closer to him but he never moved. I looked behind me and there is a school bus coming up with the caution lights flashing and I then realized he was waiting there to walk a child from the bus. I am not riding fast and the bus had to stay back behind me for maybe 100 feet or so. I rode by the man he said hello and I said "I am about to get passed by a stopped school bus". This got a big laugh out of him. (passing a stopped school bus is about the most major traffic violation on the books here). He liked the play on words.
> 
> I did get in 20 miles with hills that were steeper than normal. I was able to ride in summer gear again. This weather has been amazing for this time of year.


 
Nice one, you've done a huge amount of rides so far this year. The weather was great here too for once but that just means no rain and blue skies, I definitely still needed the winter gear today!


----------



## Typhon (11 Jan 2013)

I did my training loop again today, slightly extended it by not taking a cut-through that shortens the bit of B-road I have to cycle on:

http://app.strava.com/activities/37148080

I can't believe how much my legs hurt! They hurt loads when I first started cycling but haven't hurt on a ride for months. I guess that was just because I was cycling so infrequently. I know I've only done 5 rides in 11 days but in the whole of December I only did 4, 1 per weekend so it's a big difference for me.

Before the only limiting factor was my heart rate, now it's overcoming the pain in my legs! I see why so many join a club now, before I couldn't physically push myself harder because of my heart rate but I could now as it's the pain stopping me. My average speed is staying roughly the same but my average heart rate is lower each ride, which shows I am getting fitter I suppose.

If you look at my data my heart rate actually dropped after I started my ride, down to 49 when I was almost a mile into it. That's because my legs were complaining so much! It's uphill all the way at the beginning too, shows how hard I was pedalling.


----------



## adamangler (12 Jan 2013)

Last week 43m 1980ft @ 12.4 mph

this week 26m 1047ft @13.6mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/37226743
slightly quicker but less mileage, wanted to average 15mph but its too hilly round here for a noob, and my lowest gear is 36/25 which is killing me on climbs


----------



## Kins (12 Jan 2013)

Rode down to the workshop about 4 miles to remove the cups from my Reynolds, weather wasn't to bad, just damp and overcast. Got the bike sorted and thought I would go for a few miles, but gave up in the end. Wind quickened, rain came down which wasn't to bad until I tried climbing a long but low elevation climb against the wind. Wasn't happening, wind was howling between the houses and I was going nowhere fast and it wasn't fun. Sod that for a game of soldiers! Turned round, went home and now having a nice cup of coffee while drying off and listening to the wind gust outside.

Good news though is cleats and shoes now working nicely for first proper day riding with them and not even a close call.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Jan 2013)

Still haven't been out yet, still feels like flu. Penicillin cleared up the chest infection though.
Desperate to get out there but don't wont to make anything worse.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2013)

Got the bike back from the LBS, no damage from my crash on Tuesday night. Fitted the ice tyres and got them rode in. Just over 25 miles at 15.6mph - though strava says 15.1?

Very hard work riding on ice tyres and boy do they make some noise, is like someone is popping bubble wrap all the time, mind you pedestrians know you are coming.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got the bike back from the LBS, no damage from my crash on Tuesday night. Fitted the ice tyres and got them rode in. Just over 25 miles at 15.6mph - though strava says 15.1?
> 
> Very hard work riding on ice tyres and boy do they make some noise, is like someone is popping bubble wrap all the time, mind you pedestrians know you are coming.


 
Good average with these on! Just in time I think judging by the forecast.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Good average with these on! Just in time I think judging by the forecast.


 
I certainly had to work harder than normal to keep that pace.


----------



## Reece (12 Jan 2013)

A cold, windy & painful 75.9 miles earlier.

Went out for the 9am club run to the cafe and then 4 of us carried on to get the miles in. The first 30miles to the cafe were great. Never felt so good about a ride and really into. Was averaging 16.5mph and I was leading the group most of the way. Quick toilet stop at the cafe and on we went. 2 miles later sharp pain in right knee and unable to pedal out of the seat and all the climbs my left leg was pretty much pedaling itself. Should of listened to my body and turned back then but I assured the others I could carry on. After 40 odd miles we were coming back towards Leicester, it suddenly got very windy and headwinds to boot (no wonder was so good riding out to there). With the knee pains and headwinds the avg speed suffered. Got home and think my cleat on my right foot had moved. Hope this is the cause of the pain and not something I'll get every ride. Going to double check the bike set up for myself.

http://app.strava.com/activities/37270080

Also had the first go on my turbo trainer last night. Boy it's hard but I enjoyed it. 40mins interval training while watching iplayer on the PC.


----------



## Kins (12 Jan 2013)

Hope its cleat movement and not a gammy leg!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> A cold, windy & painful 75.9 miles earlier.
> 
> Went out for the 9am club run to the cafe and then 4 of us carried on to get the miles in. The first 30miles to the cafe were great. Never felt so good about a ride and really into. Was averaging 16.5mph and I was leading the group most of the way. Quick toilet stop at the cafe and on we went. 2 miles later sharp pain in right knee and unable to pedal out of the seat and all the climbs my left leg was pretty much pedaling itself. Should of listened to my body and turned back then but I assured the others I could carry on. After 40 odd miles we were coming back towards Leicester, it suddenly got very windy and headwinds to boot (no wonder was so good riding out to there). With the knee pains and headwinds the avg speed suffered. Got home and think my cleat on my right foot had moved. Hope this is the cause of the pain and not something I'll get every ride. Going to double check the bike set up for myself.
> 
> ...


 
What size frame do you have, just getting prepared in case you have to retire and sell the bike?

Only kidding, hopefully it is not serious and a few days rest fixes it.

Agree on the wind today, right pain in the wotsit.


----------



## Reece (12 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What size frame do you have, just getting prepared in case you have to retire and sell the bike?
> 
> Only kidding, hopefully it is not serious and a few days rest fixes it.
> 
> Agree on the wind today, right pain in the wotsit.


Lol. Yeah a few days off I think. May do an easy spin on the turbo tomorrow as a basic recovery ride.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> A cold, windy & painful 75.9 miles earlier.



Seriously impressed with these miles you are doing Reece. Top Man.

Hope it was just your cleat that was loose.


----------



## Reece (12 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Seriously impressed with these miles you are doing Reece. Top Man.
> 
> Hope it was just your cleat that was loose.


Cheers Brian. 

Yeah really hope was just the cleat or maybe a slight adjustment on the bike. Shorter rides after some recovery so I know it's sorted before more high milers.


----------



## RWright (12 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Still haven't been out yet, still feels like flu. Penicillin cleared up the chest infection though.
> Desperate to get out there but don't wont to make anything worse.


 
Glad the penicillin worked, don't push it, get well first and hopefully soon. 

It looks like most everyone else is having some nice rides. I think you will all do well in that event you are planning to enter. Going to be interesting watching you all prepare. Good luck to you all with the training.

I am mostly just putting in miles. Today I got in about 16 on the old 1974 Raleigh LTD 3...the rain unit, and it wasn't even raining at all, far from it. Sunshine and temp was 22c, way above normal and I am loving it. I enjoy riding the old bike, rides very smooth but makes all kinds of funny creaking sounds. It reminds me of an old sailboat. It could use some more gears, has the 3 speed internal hub gears which I really like, could just use more of them.  It is a nice workout machine, especially since I changed the handlebars and grips.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Jan 2013)

Cheers. 
Any chance you might make it over for the Shakespeare 100 in April ? 

A picture of your old Raleigh ?


----------



## RWright (12 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers.
> Any chance you might make it over for the Shakespeare 100 in April ?
> 
> A picture of your old Raleigh ?


 
I won't be able to make that run. I am thinking about The Tour de France in the UK in 2014 ...as an observer, don't think I can get in shape that soon to compete in it. 

I will get a picture of my Raleigh soon, I want to take a before and after picture, it is not in bad shape but I want to do a little restoring on it.


----------



## cheffy (13 Jan 2013)

Nice one, was it in Northampton?


----------



## Kins (13 Jan 2013)

First of all, what a glorious day! Sunshine! Did by far my furthest ride today at just under 20 miles in one continuous ride. I did stop to adjust my cleats after getting a build up of foot pain, but one slight adjust to toe out a bit and it went away. Can't wait to swap to my road bike when I finally get it finished. Nearly made me decide to forget getting it powder coated and build it straight away as the rest of it is just sitting in boxes waiting to get fitted!

Got cold after the sun went behind the mountains. Arse hurts even with first foray into padded shorts. Not totally convinced my saddle position is right. Clipping in and out wasn't a problem either which I did worry about with slowing down for dogs etc.

Very busy cycle route with loads of friendly people about walking their dogs, and besides a mad spaniel who tried head butting my front wheel they were all very polite. Very few cyclists though, probably saw 6.

One thing that does bug me about the route and round here generally is the cycle barriers. They seem to be all different sizes and half of them you can't get through without going crabwise side ways. There are probably 10 or so. Who ever fitted them certainly didn't own a tape measure! One of the gate ones with the little turning circle is so bad its easier just to carry your bike over the top.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (13 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Seriously impressed with these miles you are doing Reece. Top Man.
> 
> Hope it was just your cleat that was loose.


 
Ditto


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (13 Jan 2013)

Second time out on the bike today - http://app.strava.com/activities/37366807 - not a massive distance or speed but at the moment its just about getting out on the bike and enjoying it. Lordy my toes were cold though - I'll be looking at over shoes this evening..


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Jan 2013)

50 miles ridden this weekend. 2 @ 25 miles each.

I noticed that I have now done 999 miles on Strava since the end of September. If I'd realised I'd have done another mile.


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Jan 2013)

Finally got out for a ride 'longer than tesco's carpark'... first decent ride of the new year! Just wish I was not such a numptee with navigation 
http://app.strava.com/activities/37440631
the ride following it (I visited family inbetween the rides)was a bit slow, but it was mostly on unlit, icy roads and it started to snow...which was cool 
http://app.strava.com/activities/37440585

Great to see plenty of posts in January!


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jan 2013)

A great ride Andy and so close to my home and circuits.
I haven't ridden this year yet due to being ill, can't wait to do these sort of miles.


----------



## Broadside (13 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yep it was terrifying! I was going to go across to Fish Hill, then cross the A46, go through the archway and then past Broadway tower and turn left to end up back at the A46 cross roads further down, the road to Chipping Campden.



You're lucky to have such great hills on your doorstep. I did a couple of rides around the area over Christmas as my wife has family in Mickleton. It is such a great area for riding but it is hard work so you are doing well with your mileage. If you haven't done it yet then the descent from Snowshill down in to Broadway is a cracker and pretty straight so it is safe to really let go but some of the bumps will send you airborne ;-)

Also that climb out of Blockley up towards Bourton on the Hill is a toughie, it has made me realise that Hants where I live is pretty flat!


----------



## Kins (13 Jan 2013)

4 miles in the slush and sleet makes me appreciate all you mad buggers who commute long distances in the winter! Serves me right for not checking my electric and having to ride 3 times as far to get key charged because its so late.


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> A great ride Andy and so close to my home and circuits.
> I haven't ridden this year yet due to being ill, can't wait to do these sort of miles.


 
I'm hoping to make regular miles around that area for the next few months... Trying to get a bit more familiar with roads between my home and Oxford... As I'd like to make of habit of riding there to visit family. I've done 100km and 75 miles isn't much more, so I could probobly make it already...but my ability to get lost is astonishing. I thought my garmin800 would end all that but alas no!

I was intending to try climb Saintbury Hill but missed the turning, then the sat nav re-rerouted to my return journey. It was a nice afternoon all the same. I plan to return next Sunday Morning to correct that error, provided the roads are no worse than today's.


----------



## RWright (14 Jan 2013)

This is my bad weather and sometimes good weather Raleigh. It has made in England on the top tube and I can barely see Nottingham England on a badly deteriorated sticker on the rear fender.







The more I ride the more comfortable my Drop bar bike is becoming. I prefer the drop bar bike over this bike or my cruiser style "comfort" bike now, but the others are still fun and work different muscles. I am going to try and find a rack for this one and use it riding in the rain and making runs to the store and such. I am much more likely to ride in bad weather since I have this bike, so I consider it important for fitness riding. I thank my cousin Missy for giving me this AND a 70s or 80s era Peugeot drop bar bike, which is also a blast to ride but much too big for me. She was wanting to clean out her basement and knew I was getting into biking. She still has a small fleet of Cannondale mountain bikes but she didn't offer one of those.  Am I greedy or what? I am just kidding, I do appreciate her generosity.

I want to get into the vintage section here one day when I am ready to do some work on both of my older bikes, there are some pretty sharp people there that hopefully can even help someone like me  with restoration questions. There is some good reading over there.

I hope I didn't get too far off topic for this thread but I think having back up bikes and weather options has helped my progress quite a bit over the past several months.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Jan 2013)

Apart from the handlebars it's the same as the bike I commuted to school on for 5 years.


----------



## Kins (14 Jan 2013)

Stuck in the shop all day so besides my small commute didn't do anything. Looking at the weather outside I am proper glad because it was as miserable as sin all day. How was it up north for all you commuters, snow bad or did it not stick like down here?


----------



## RWright (14 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Apart from the handlebars it's the same as the bike I commuted to school on for 5 years.


 
I did another 10 miles on it today. I got my first scalp ...well second... maybe, the first one depends on if you believe me or that mean little six year old girl down the street. I still say I had her, but it was close.
The scalp today was an adult, and a skinny one too and it was even a male! I don't care if he was on some mountain/hybrid thing, with the seat WAY too low. The Rain Unit and I got him fair and square! It was only like the second or third person I have ever seen out riding when I am, in either direction. Hopefully I get some street cred now. That is newbie progress!


----------



## Kins (14 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I did another 10 miles on it today. I got my first scalp ...well second... maybe, the first one depends on if you believe me or that mean little six year old girl down the street. I still say I had her, but it was close.
> The scalp today was an adult, and a skinny one too and it was even a male! I don't care if he was on some mountain/hybrid thing, with the seat WAY too low. The Rain Unit and I got him fair and square! It was only like the second or third person I have ever seen out riding when I am, in either direction. Hopefully I get some street cred now. That is newbie progress!


 
Was he stopped having a wazz or taking a drink? Come on fess up!


----------



## RWright (14 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Was he stopped having a wazz or taking a drink? Come on fess up!


 
I spotted him about a quarter mile ahead. I really just though WOW another cyclist, cool. I then noticed I was gaining very quickly. We were both riding outside the white line. I caught him so quickly he never knew I was there. I went out to the center of the lane when I overtook him and just said Howdy . I think he was a little surprised but not startled, which is something I did not want to do. He replied, hi how are you doing. I smiled, said fine, then I let him eat my dust. 

He seemed pleasant enough but he was going too slow for me to take much time. I was just warmed up and about two miles into my ride. He had a rucksack on and looked like some sort of commuter, although not a very experienced one by the looks of his bike set up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2013)

Anybody heard anything from Nigelnaturist? Haven't seen him on here for a while and he hasn't updated any mileage on mycyclinglog? Hope he is okay.


----------



## Reece (15 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anybody heard anything from Nigelnaturist? Haven't seen him on here for a while and he has updated any mileage on mycyclinglog? Hope he is okay.


Was also thinking this early. Hopefully everything is all ok and is out with his camera getting some lovely wintery photos with his camera rather than riding.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I spotted him about a quarter mile ahead. I really just though WOW another cyclist, cool. I then noticed I was gaining very quickly. We were both riding outside the white line. I caught him so quickly he never knew I was there. I went out to the center of the lane when I overtook him and just said Howdy . I think he was a little surprised but not startled, which is something I did not want to do. He replied, hi how are you doing. I smiled, said fine, then I let him eat my dust.
> 
> He seemed pleasant enough but he was going too slow for me to take much time. I was just warmed up and about two miles into my ride. He had a rucksack on and looked like some sort of commuter, although not a very experienced one by the looks of his bike set up.


 
Isn't it great when that happens? Not often around here either. I mainly see cyclists heading in the opposite direction for some reason.


----------



## RWright (15 Jan 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Isn't it great when that happens? Not often around here either. I mainly see cyclists heading in the opposite direction for some reason.


 
I rarely see any cyclist when and where I ride. I will see some once in a while when I am in the car. I have had one older gentleman catch up with me to chat and ride a few miles, some kid comes up once in a while and rides with me for a half mile or so when I go by his house. While driving I see some really pretty woman riding once in a while but have never seen her while I am riding.  I do have a feeling I will see a few more people starting to ride this spring, how long they will stick with it is anyone's guess.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anybody heard anything from Nigelnaturist? Haven't seen him on here for a while and he hasn't updated any mileage on mycyclinglog? Hope he is okay.


Nothing on here since last wed, anyone live near him?


----------



## simmi (16 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anybody heard anything from Nigelnaturist? Haven't seen him on here for a while and he hasn't updated any mileage on mycyclinglog? Hope he is okay.


He drops off the radar from time to time, he'll be back.


----------



## Sally McSorley (16 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> Was also thinking this early. Hopefully everything is all ok and is out with his camera getting some lovely wintery photos with his camera rather than riding.


 
I was wondering what has happened to him too as had not seen any strava activity from him, so I came on here to see if he had posted anything about why he is not cycling. Odd. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Sally McSorley (16 Jan 2013)

Just a general question - has anyone noticed how what they eat affects how they cycle? I have noticed that I find cycling easier in the mornings if I have a big bowl of porridge for breakfast as opposed to toast or other cereal types. Anyone else got any meal/food tips?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> Just a general question - has anyone noticed how what they eat affects how they cycle? I have noticed that I find cycling easier in the mornings if I have a big bowl of porridge for breakfast as opposed to toast or other cereal types. Anyone else got any meal/food tips?


 
Yes. I find the same. If I eat cereal or toast I seem to get a sugar dip about an hour later which feels horrible whereas the porridge seems to be a more gradual release.

If I'm not doing any more than an hour or so I prefer just to go out without breakfast and enjoy it when I get back.

Doing nothing at the moment as the temperatures are minus even during the day and roads not well gritted. Roll on the spring!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Doing nothing at the moment as the temperatures are minus even during the day and roads not well gritted. Roll on the spring!


 
Glad I am not the only one - really fed up with the cold and not getting out. Just after midnight last night we was down to -8 and by noon today we had just got up to +1. As I type we are sitting back at -1.5.

Not good cycling weather!


----------



## Kins (16 Jan 2013)

Took my step brother out for a little pootle today, didn't last long, he got cold very quickly so we turned back after 10-15 minutes. Really is brass monkey weather out there.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Jan 2013)

Sally McSorley said:


> Just a general question - has anyone noticed how what they eat affects how they cycle? I have noticed that I find cycling easier in the mornings if I have a big bowl of porridge for breakfast as opposed to toast or other cereal types. Anyone else got any meal/food tips?


Always have porridge when I am going for a ride and I prefer am rides.
Roll on the spring!


----------



## RWright (16 Jan 2013)

I am taking a day off as well. It is raining and 7c. The forecasters struggle here this time of year. They had called for it to be quite a bit warmer than it is today. Now they are calling for a winter storm watch in parts of my state, not my area, just cooler and some rain here tomorrow, which previously was supposed to be clear and warmer.


----------



## Reece (16 Jan 2013)

35min blast on the turbo earlier. Can't see me being out till the ice clears and temperatures are back to above 0


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> 35min blast on the turbo earlier. Can't see me being out till the ice clears and temperatures are back to above 0


 
I slapped ice tyres on the bike on Saturday and have done 95 miles so far this week commuting to and from work. Will hit my monthly mileage target tonight if I do 10 miles home.

Main roads around Leicester have been clear and the weather forecast for tomorrow is better so you should be okay over the weekend. I have seen a few racers on slicks this week but not many.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I am taking a day off as well. It is raining and 7c. The forecasters struggle here this time of year. They had called for it to be quite a bit warmer than it is today. Now they are calling for a winter storm watch in parts of my state, not my area, just cooler and some rain here tomorrow, which previously was supposed to be clear and warmer.


 
7c that is shorts and tee shirt weather


----------



## Sally McSorley (17 Jan 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Glad I am not the only one - really fed up with the cold and not getting out. Just after midnight last night we was down to -8 and by noon today we had just got up to +1. As I type we are sitting back at -1.5.
> 
> Not good cycling weather!


 
Tell me about it. I went out for an hour or so yesterday and it was quite icy in places. I thought it had all thawed out but I soon realised I was wrong, lol, don't think i will be doing a ride like that again. I bought a turbo trainer in halfords though, they have a great one in the sale, almost half price, and it is fabulous, so will be making good use of that.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2013)

Well I managed a quick 13 miles but boy was it cold. Fingers went really numb and sore and couldn't wait to get home. Still glad I got out though. May be the last for a few days at least if the forecast is correct. Mucked up the Garmin somehow though and didn't record it 

Have spent the rest of the morning removing both wheels and giving things a clean and fitted new mudguards. Front isn't sitting right though and I'm going to have to do more work once I have walked the dog. Going to have to cut a bit of the stays I think. Hope the bolt cutters I bought are up to the job!


----------



## Kins (17 Jan 2013)

Just did an extended commute home. My leg muscles don't seem to be warming up very well in this weather.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2013)

Forget my comment re the snow, really coming down in Leicester now, cut my commute short to 11 miles tonight.


----------



## RWright (17 Jan 2013)

I just got in from 14 miles, it was a little warmer than yesterday and misty rain, they are now calling for possible winter storms in my area tonight, maybe even thundersnow. I hope we do get thundersnow and I am awake for it. I might ride 5 or 10 miles in it just to say I have done it. 

Edit: This storm now approaching is bringing some serious COLD wind. I will not be going outside, much less riding.  I am now hoping I don't lose power!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> Yeah under different circumstances I would quite fancy a bit of off road nothing too heavy maybe a bit of cyclocross or something.


My road bike must weigh nearly that all kitted out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> I need to get a small pocket camera or a phone with a decent one.


Get something that saves raw files jpg's are c***


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2013)

Awww guys really touched you missed me, but you guessed it been using the camera.



Mazda by nigelnaturist, on Flickr



The Fox by nigelnaturist, on Flickr



Pontefract Castle by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

The last one is a model in the museum here of Pontefract castle as it would have been about 600 years ago.

But speaking of bikes I have to go and get out.
The other reason I haven't been out I needed a new front tyre and rear brake blocks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2013)

Though you may prefer this one.



M.T.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jan 2013)

Another flipping broken spoke, mind it has been a while.
Last time I was out I did 31.1 miles and my H.R. never got above 158bpm with an avg of 139bpm, the two short rides I did today I maxed at 183bpm with an avg of 162bpm, now my climb rate was more overall, but there were some steepish climbs on my last ride all so, and I am back down to 13mph.


----------



## Kins (18 Jan 2013)

Nice little ride through the snow, some on cleared roads some on average footpaths, and some through snow laden paths. 1 fall into a drift, mainly because I am a pillock and tried to go up a bank in a deep drift. Fun though and well wrapped up so didn't get cold.


----------



## Typhon (18 Jan 2013)

Dreadful week for me, too busy to even use the turbo trainer apart from 10 miles on it today. It was 0C in the garage and after 3 miles I was still sweating like a pig! Might have to take a fan in there.

We have quite heavy snow here and it's forecast to stay until Wednesday so god knows when I will get out again.  This year was going so well cycling wise until now too.

Well done kins on getting out in the snow. I don't think I fancy it, I'm too worried I'll slip and break something!


----------



## simmi (18 Jan 2013)

Has been the cross trainer for me all week, not even gone for a run.

After a tip from Bainy16 have now joined a local cycling club.
Don't know when I will be able to go for a ride, doubt the Sunday ride will be on this week then I'm working the next 2 Sundays, but I am looking forward to my first ride whenever that may be.

The club is part of the Cycle Supreme shop in Doncaster, I have also booked myself in for a bike fitting on Monday so will let you know how it goes.

Got my cycling fix yesterday, was in Sheffield so spent a hour in 2 very good cycling shops, J E James and the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-operative.


Those carbon bikes did look fine, particularly liked the Giant Defy the Specialized Roubaix and the Trek Domane.


----------



## Reece (18 Jan 2013)

Can't wait to hear of your stories from your first club ride hope all goes well for you. 

I'm also debating whether to get a bike fit to try and sort these aches and soreness in my knees. So will be good to hear how you get on mate.


----------



## RWright (18 Jan 2013)

The Sun was back today, it was still a little cool (to me  ) but not bad, I just don't like having to pull out a paper towel to wipe my nose every couple of miles or so  .

I got in about 16 miles on one of my regular tracks. It felt good to get back on my Trek road bike after riding my rain bike for the past several rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jan 2013)

Well I put the new spoke on and, got the wheel pretty straight, you watch another will go in the week, at this rate i will have replaced all the rear drive side spokes with in the year. Can anyone recommend a reasonable priced replacement, currently Weinmann XR18


----------



## simmi (19 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I put the new spoke on and, got the wheel pretty straight, you watch another will go in the week, at this rate i will have replaced all the rear drive side spokes with in the year. Can anyone recommend a reasonable priced replacement, currently Weinmann XR18


Not had to replace any as yet, will have to get a couple just in case.

Have had to tighten a couple to get rid of slight buckles, was a bit reluctant to give it a try but was not too bad just had to mark the worst bit with some tape and take my time making very small adjustments.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> Not had to replace any as yet, will have to get a couple just in case.
> 
> Have had to tighten a couple to get rid of slight buckles, was a bit reluctant to give it a try but was not too bad just had to mark the worst bit with some tape and take my time making very small adjustments.


I get a bit impatient, I can work on a picture for days sometimes and think nothing of it, but my bike in bits i dont like.


----------



## Typhon (19 Jan 2013)

I just went on the turbo again but I could manage just 5 miles. I hate it so much, I really do.

It's not even the boredom. It just feels so unpleasant, being hot and sweaty when you're in a garage that's -2C just feels wrong and horrible. Maybe I should try it indoors with a fan on maximum, or maybe I should join a gym. I don't know whether my hatred of using the turbo is partly psychological, using the bike you have fun on out on the open road indoors, in such an unpleasant way makes it worse perhaps. Even though when it's dark and the roads are covered in snow, I know it's that or nothing!


----------



## Reece (19 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> I just went on the turbo again but I could manage just 5 miles. I hate it so much, I really do.
> 
> It's not even the boredom. It just feels so unpleasant, being hot and sweaty when you're in a garage that's -2C just feels wrong and horrible. Maybe I should try it indoors with a fan on maximum, or maybe I should join a gym. I don't know whether my hated of using the turbo is partly psychological, using the bike you have fun on out on the open road indoors, in such an unpleasant way makes it worse perhaps. Even though when it's dark and the roads are covered in snow, I know it's that or nothing!


I'd rather be out on the open roads too. I find the hardest bit actually getting the turbo out but ok once I'm on it. I just think of this 127mile sportive in June and use this towards the motivation.


----------



## Typhon (19 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> I'd rather be out on the open roads too. I find the hardest bit actually getting the turbo out but ok once I'm on it. I just think of this 127mile sportive in June and use this towards the motivation.


 
I find it difficult to find the motivation to get on it in the first place too but even more difficult once I get past the 3 mile mark. Perhaps I should book some more sportives. So far I only have the Shakespeare 100 and I'm not too worried about that, 62 miles isn't too bad and I've been up the biggest hill, albeit pushing the bike for 100 yards on the way up it!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2013)

Don't have a turbo but I have a really pretty decent quality exercise bike, was around £500 new. Like you, as much as I am frustrated with not getting out, I just can't motivate myself to exercise indoors on a machine. It's even got a bit to plug in my ipod but it just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jan 2013)

Well I finally got out for a quick spin to check the bike (no wheels fell off at least), i think I will either need to get the rear wheel done or get a new set, as there is a slight chip in the front rim, this might be the better option. any suggestions on reasonable priced 700cx23 wheels.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38003347#615108537
At least I got one p.b. I also set a recorded to the hospital yesterday, and this one http://app.strava.com/activities/37894465#612793843
Well at least I am going down hills faster, just need to do it the other way round.


----------



## Typhon (19 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't have a turbo but I have a really pretty decent quality exercise bike, was around £500 new. Like you, as much as I am frustrated with not getting out, I just can't motivate myself to exercise indoors on a machine. It's even got a bit to plug in my ipod but it just doesn't do it for me


 

 Oh well, the nights are starting to draw out and in a couple of months the clocks will go forward again. Perhaps if we get fit over the summer in the warm days and long nights we'll have more incentive next winter to exercise indoors.



Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I finally got out for a quick spin to check the bike (no wheels fell off at least), i think I will either need to get the rear wheel done or get a new set, as there is a slight chip in the front rim, this might be the better option. any suggestions on reasonable priced 700cx23 wheels.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38003347#615108537
> At least I got one p.b. I also set a recorded to the hospital yesterday, and this one http://app.strava.com/activities/37894465#612793843
> Well at least I am going down hills faster, just need to do it the other way round.


 
Well done for getting out and getting the P.B.!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Oh well, the nights are starting to draw out and in a couple of months the clocks will go forward again. Perhaps if we get fit over the summer in the warm days and long nights we'll have more incentive next winter to exercise indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done for getting out and getting the P.B.!


Thanks.
The temp never bothers me, just do less distance work, and shorter more intense work.
The ice bothers me, because its just so dangerous, 23c tyres dont work to well on snow either, but then we didn't really get any, but I needed to get out.


----------



## Typhon (19 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks.
> The temp never bothers me, just do less distance work, and shorter more intense work.
> The ice bothers me, because its just so dangerous, 23c tyres dont work to well on snow either, but then we didn't really get any, but I needed to get out.


 
Yeah I'm not bothered by the cold either but I don't want to slip on the snow/ice and break something. There's pretty heavy snow here and all the roads are covered in sludge in the middle and ice on the sides. Not good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jan 2013)

It wont last long, very rarely does in this country, I dont see that a few days off will make much difference, I take upto a wk to 10 tens sometimes, usually come back fitter for it, though my H.R, was higher Friday that the last time out, it maxed at 183bpm now i am 49 next month, I only have 7 readings for HR so I cant read to much into anything yet, my cadence dropped back a little yesterday, but not sure because I have been off or the fact a spoke went and didn't push it so much, or the fact the climb rate was up a little, second highest of the year but at only 14 miles over two short trips doesn't mean much really.


----------



## RWright (19 Jan 2013)

I got in another 15 miles today, kept it over 14 mph without really pushing it. Not bad weather, I was able to ride with just my thin gloves and only used one of them most of the ride. I am already seeing a nice increase in daylight from just a month ago. Everyone hang in there, better weather and more daylight is not far away....hopefully. 

I saw everyone talking about the turbos. I have a stationary bike that now lives outside under a shelter, right beside that expensive elliptical I bought a few years ago. I have been meaning to put an ad on craigslist to get them out of my way. My cat does like the stationary bike, it has a nice large seat almost as big as my riding mower seat, he uses both of them to sleep on. I think he likes the mower seat a little better but the cowl on my truck is his favorite, when the engine is still warm.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jan 2013)

Quite in here today, managed 25miles at 14mph 20/1/2013 and managed 7 p.b.'s though to be fair 4 were along the same stretch just different heights and distances. I set a few new times on new sections.

http://app.strava.com/activities/38140800#618178442
http://app.strava.com/activities/38140800#618178441
http://app.strava.com/activities/38140800#618178439

But the best is I managed 14mph over that distance, strava says 1001ft, everything else puts it about 1400ft plus, so it makes the most difficult ride this year, I must be nuts, but i enjoyed the ride today better than many I had in the summer/autumn, speed and fitness aside.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quite in here today, managed 25miles at 14mph 20/1/2013 and managed 7 p.b.'s though to be fair 4 were along the same stretch just different heights and distances. I set a few new times on new sections.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38140800#618178442
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38140800#618178441
> ...


 
Strava always shows my height climbed and time taken different to my gps. Looks like you will be making some ground on me mileage wise, we have snow everywhere here, so just doing the direct rides to and from work for now (5 miles each way)


----------



## simmi (21 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava always shows my height climbed and time taken different to my gps. Looks like you will be making some ground on me mileage wise, we have snow everywhere here, so just doing the direct rides to and from work for now (5 miles each way)


I have just noticed your cyclelog bar I've got to say over 350 already this year with the weather we've had is very impressive


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> I have just noticed your cyclelog bar I've got to say over 350 already this year with the weather we've had is very impressive


 
I've been lucky, up until Friday the roads have been clear. I do a lot of mileage to and from work, once on the bike I just tend to keep going and rarely go the direct route to work, though this week I think I will be.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava always shows my height climbed and time taken different to my gps. Looks like you will be making some ground on me mileage wise, we have snow everywhere here, so just doing the direct rides to and from work for now (5 miles each way)


Not sure about that, we had 3-4" during the night, and it's still falling lightly, though its wet underneath so might melt quickly if it stays warm. Not really suited to 23c slicks.
Speaking of which, though not expensive tyres, I got a Continental Ultra Sport Bike Tyre - 700c x 23c for £13.60 from Halfords which means I have a Bontrager R1 on the rear and the Ultra Sport on the front, I had been running on the Kenda that were supplied with the bike for nearly 3500 (front and rear) and nearly 4000 front, without to many punctures maybe 10 or so. I think the new tyres actually take less effort.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> I have just noticed your cyclelog bar I've got to say over 350 already this year with the weather we've had is very impressive


Yes Nigel, very impressive. I haven't done diddly squat this year for one reason or another.
Looking forward to getting out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jan 2013)

Well I got out for 21 miles, on the face of it a pretty easy ride if repetitive, 12 laps of a 1.8 mile course couldn't vary it much because of the snow, as it turns out it was slow being on the estate, traffic and snow ball dodging, yesterdays ride had a climb rate of 55.5ft per mile this had 52.8 ft per mile which when you consider the first week I cycled back in June I was 31.1 ft per mile, and whilst that wasn't difficult I did struggle, the biggest problem today was boardem really.
I didn't get any p.b.'s (no surprise there considering the weather) but I did get a 2nd fastest time all be it down hill.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38245440#620119486
Also well done to any other that got out, I have seen that a few have.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I got out for 21 miles, on the face of it a pretty easy ride if repetitive, 12 laps of a 1.8 mile course couldn't vary it much because of the snow, as it turns out it was slow being on the estate, traffic and snow ball dodging, yesterdays ride had a climb rate of 55.5ft per mile this had 52.8 ft per mile which when you consider the first week I cycled back in June I was 31.1 ft per mile, and whilst that wasn't difficult I did struggle, the biggest problem today was boardem really.
> I didn't get any p.b.'s (no surprise there considering the weather) but I did get a 2nd fastest time all be it down hill.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38245440#620119486
> Also well done to any other that got out, I have seen that a few have.


 
Very pretty graph. I managed just over 18 miles today commuting to and from work, this morning was a bit dicey, but tonight was fine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very pretty graph. I managed just over 18 miles today commuting to and from work, this morning was a bit dicey, but tonight was fine.


A bit like a roller coaster just steeper up's and downs, (well they weren't really), I stopped as it was getting colder, and more ice was beginning to form.


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Jan 2013)

Roads were not to bad today, I thought about taking the hybrid but decided to stick with my ss on studded tires. Was pretty chuffed as I made the inbound journey to work at an avg spd of 14.5mph, which is around my normal time for the hybrid.... The Single Speed is making me work much harder uphill and down and I do miss gears but hoping this will reap results when I switch back to my regular bike!
I've made some miles this year but really found it hard to push myself on my own. Strava helps a little, but unless the segment is more than 20 miles away I just think, nah I'll go for it tomorrow. Switching to the single speed has forced me to put a bit more effort in...though I am still enjoying it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38251972


----------



## Reece (21 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very pretty graph. I managed just over 18 miles today commuting to and from work, this morning was a bit dicey, but tonight was fine.


How you been finding the roads? I've been walking to work today. And glad I have. The 1 mile of back streets to work on the edge of the city centre have been a nightmare to walk on let alone ride on.

Anyhow, had a quick 45 minute turbo session tonight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jan 2013)

This is the lane to the house after I had finished. Working on another but it's going to take a little time, this is more a recorded shot.



Just Another Winters Trial. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## RWright (21 Jan 2013)

I got in 10 miles today, another nice day here. I am getting faster. I averaged 15.7mph today. I was standing on the small hills I had to go up today. I felt very good, had plenty of energy when I finished up even though I stood and really pressed hard on my last hill. I think losing some of the weight that I have been is starting to help.

The only problem is that I ran out of the blood pressure medicine I am on Friday night. I forgot to pick it up on Saturday before the store I like to use closed, they are also closed on Sunday. I went two days without it and hope that is not a big part of the reason for the improvement. I did go by and pick up the medicine today. I will be back on it regularly and do realize it isn't smart to not take it, but now it makes me wonder how much it does affect my riding. Hopefully I can get off of it with more riding and diet, with my Doctor's blessing of course.

We get a cold arctic blast tonight, no snow, just cold, the high tomorrow is going to be about 11c cooler than it is right now here, it is dark and 6:30 pm here now. I think I will still go out for a ride tomorrow. I see Nigel's picture and that is a Rule 9 if I have ever seen one. If y'all can get out in that, I can deal with a little arctic blast. 

EDIT: My ride was only 14.6 MPH avg. The 15.7 was the first half segment. I knew I was beating my personal best but forgot to go for a best on my longer segment. I went down this short rough road at the midway point for a little extra work. I was about 1/4 of a mile down it before I realized what I had done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

I said there was a better picture. Not much, must be having an off day.



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## RWright (22 Jan 2013)

Nice picture, have the T6 and rear light blazing. I bet that is kind of fun actually. Just be careful.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice picture, have the T6 and rear light blazing. I bet that is kind of fun actually. Just be careful.


Thanks Rocky, at least you get noticed, as for fun, it was a bit hairy on those tyres sometimes, though in all honesty, they held the road better than I expected, I wouldnt want to push my luck though, fastest I got was 19mph, what really surprised me was the elevation gained at 1119 ft just over 2 1/2 ft less per mile than on Sunday, almost twice what I was doing back in Aug early Sept, and whats more is I am getting back almost to the speeds I was doing then (excluding my last ride).


----------



## RWright (22 Jan 2013)

It will keep getting better I think. There may be lulls but I am starting to see a little progress too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> It will keep getting better I think. There may be lulls but I am starting to see a little progress too.


Just a matter of keeping at it, and increase the effort.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> How you been finding the roads? I've been walking to work today. And glad I have. The 1 mile of back streets to work on the edge of the city centre have been a nightmare to walk on let alone ride on.
> 
> Anyhow, had a quick 45 minute turbo session tonight.


 
Apart from Friday night the main roads have been fine.

The cycle lane down London Road still has a bit of slush in it so I just ride further out into the road.

I've been doing loops around Welford Road and London Road mainly, got 20 miles done this morning, best distance for a few weeks

I am lucky in the fact that I live near the outer ring road so I have a hairy ride down a hill to it and then I work just off Abbey Lane, so 99% of my ride has been clear

Marathon Winters have been a God send, I don't think I would have been doing the mileage I have been doing if I was on my normal tyres. Saying that I have seen a few racing bikes with thin tyres on them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Marathon Winters have been a God send, I don't think I would have been doing the mileage I have been doing if I was on my normal tyres. *Saying that I have seen a few racing bikes with thin tyres on them.*


Like me, I have no choice, I cant afford another set of tyres just for a few days snow.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jan 2013)

I would have to carry the bike to the main road, our estate is lethal, shame as its a nice day albeit very cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2013)

We have a local "weather guru" in our area and this is a clip he put on youtube. This is just about seven or eight miles from me so you will see why I have not been cycling.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTBidTK9FDI


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Like me, I have no choice, I cant afford another set of tyres just for a few days snow.


 
I'm lucky. I bought a second set of wheels for the hybrid, so I have the winters on one set and the normal tyres on the other set. That way I can keep commuting. All in I have spent circa £175. I reckon for every two weeks of bad weather I am saving circa £50-60 in fuel, therefore I will have saved the cost in the worst case in 7 weeks of using them, already into the second week and if I only use them 2-3 weeks a year, I reckon the tyres will last longer than the bike.

The best bit though is on Friday night I got home in less than an hour (frequent stops to answer my blooming mobile!) All the car drivers, many who live closer to work than me, were taking three to four hours to get home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The best bit though is on Friday night I got home in less than an hour (frequent stops to answer my blooming mobile!) All the car drivers, many who live closer to work than me, were taking three to four hours to get home.


 
Thats the way of it, people think being out is terrible in this weather, and right enough if conditions are bad that's right, I am 49 next month and whilst I dont drive at the moment ( I can just haven't applied to renew my license), I have driven most things from motorcycles to 24 ton hi-ab lorries, and the only real thing that has ever really slowed me are other drivers, I learnt to drive in the snow, and yes Mo I lived in Scotland for several years, and whilst Skye doesn't/didn't get it so bad, I used to have to drive from there to either Inverness at night or Edinburgh or have drive down to England in similar conditions, I am only ever limited by the capabilities of the vehicle I am in (usually)



Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm lucky. I bought a second set of wheels for the hybrid, so I have the winters on one set and the normal tyres on the other set. That way I can keep commuting. All in I have spent circa £175. I reckon for every two weeks of bad weather* I am saving circa £50-60* in fuel, therefore I will have saved the cost in the worst case in 7 weeks of using them, already into the second week and if I only use them 2-3 weeks a year, I reckon the tyres will last longer than the bike.
> .


I dont work, so I cant make the savings to justify it, the only savings I can make are £4 every wk for the train to go to the photo group, and then not every wk.

Though I might be prudent and push down the 1/10 to the main road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

Well I was going to say that having had no sleep and doing the ride to the photo club (picking up 5 p.b.'s and 2 2nd best times and 7 3rd best times, and this with virtually no wind for a change), only to find no one there, I came across this http://app.strava.com/activities/38335903 and I think, I want his bike.

http://app.strava.com/activities/38335361#622276806 9.4mph in Aug 12.6mph today 34%inc.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38335361#622276831 9.3mph in Aug 10.7mph today. 15%
http://app.strava.com/activities/38335361#622276817 9.7mpg in Aug 11.3mpg today 16%
They were in to a 3.0-3.5mph headwind. Today there was a light wind up to 1.6mph from the north (right as I was going out) so maybe it was all down to wind the improvements.


----------



## RWright (22 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> We have a local "weather guru" in our area and this is a clip he put on youtube. This is just about seven or eight miles from me so you will see why I have not been cycling.


 
That looks how the roads in my neighborhood sometimes look after snow. I would not get on them either. I have never broken a bone (knock on wood) and I don't want to start now. I don't heal as fast as I used to. 

I live on a hill that is surrounded by two other hills, I have to start climbing very soon to go anywhere. It doesn't snow enough here for me to justify snow tires. My State has some snow moving equipment and they do a decent job on the main roads but we have a lot of secondary roads and for the amount of snow we get, they don't have enough equipment to clear them all quickly.

When it snows here it is almost a festive event. Schools close, kids are all excited. You have a hard time getting a loaf of bread or gallon of milk at the grocery stores soon after even the forecast. Finding a parking spot at the liquor stores can also be a problem.


----------



## RWright (22 Jan 2013)

Nigel, that is a very nice ride today.  Having a supersonic bike could come in handy at times too!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> When it snows here it is almost a festive event. Schools close, kids are all excited. You have a hard time getting a loaf of bread or gallon of milk at the grocery stores soon after even the forecast. Finding a parking spot at the liquor stores can also be a problem.


 
A bit like here Rocky, though in recent years we've had some heaver falls, which I blame on the minimal sunspot activate in this cycle, its the lowest since 1906.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

Well thats all the main roads covered in a 200 sq mile area and quite a few up to 300 sq miles.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I was going to say that having had no sleep and doing the ride to the photo club (picking up 5 p.b.'s and 2 2nd best times and 7 3rd best times, and this with virtually no wind for a change), only to find no one there, I came across this http://app.strava.com/activities/38335903 and I think, I want his bike.


 
I like how he held off on the speed on all the strava segments, what a decent bloke... he slowed down to 4.9mph on the Tanglin Climb. Must have really hammered it on the sections inbetween!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jan 2013)

It's a bit quite in here again.
Well finally a decent ride out, non to taxing, but when I started back in July, I couldn't even contemplate the distance and the time (still not great) but the point is, it was done virtually non stop ( no cig breaks) and done at a reasonable 14.8mph over the 33.8 miles and a modest 31.4ft per mile elevation.
I set one new p.b.which i am pleased with as it had a small climb, about the only one till the homeward leg.
Byram to A63/A162 Roundabout Still last in my age and weight groups though.
I also got a 10th palace Selby to Eggborough (a645 roundabout) admittedly there are only 14 places so far, this is a new segment I created. I did part of the road back in July (before I started using any gps) and absolutely hated it, it was long straight and boring (and I was managing about 11mph), today in some respects it wasn't long enough, another thing I am pleased with is that apart from one segment they were all over 12mph, which is a big achievement for me, and the one that was less than 12mph was this Exit Slip A162 Brotherton which did have a 10.7% gradient at one point.
So as I said quite chuffed, and to all the people just starting just keep at it.
If your interested the ride is here Jan 24th


----------



## Reece (23 Jan 2013)

Nice one Nigel. 

I've not been out on the bike in nearly two weeks. Have had a company car as had a few days training in daventry over the last fortnight. Not bothered commuting on the bike due to the ice on the back roads I use for work. Have had a few turbo sessions though. 

Had some more snow fall tonight so club rides at the weekend will more than likely be cancelled again. Turbo Sunday it will be then lol.


----------



## Kins (23 Jan 2013)

Done bugger all except ride back and forward to work. Snow is ok, but its to damn cold. My muscles ache just from the cold and won't warm up properly and now getting pains above my knees. Age, aint it wonderful!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jan 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Nigel.
> 
> I've not been out on the bike in nearly two weeks. Have had a company car as had a few days training in daventry over the last fortnight. Not bothered commuting on the bike due to the ice on the back roads I use for work. Have had a few turbo sessions though.
> 
> Had some more snow fall tonight so club rides at the weekend will more than likely be cancelled again. Turbo Sunday it will be then lol.


Thanks, I dont think I could cope on a turbo, I have to be out, I am not training to be in competitions so it doesn't really matter what my times are, I set a goal back in June of 15mph avg and whilst I am not quite there yet, I think I am getting there, for instance those hump back bridges that had me dropping a whole range of gears, are nothing now for the most part I dont even change gear, my avg sp had been dropping from Sept to Dec 14.03 to 12.88 in Dec it was as low as 12.88 in Nov but on the other hand I was climbing a little more. It's now going the other way all be it only a modest amount, but whilst i did the hills in Oct and Nov I had covered far more distance than I have this month.
This section Womersley to Chequerfield Ln whilst I only achieved a 3rd best time today, i felt much more better on it as it's a steady 130ft climb over 4.5 miles with a couple of small dips, this section has always been a problem for me I normally drop below 10mph today though i didn't , when I first did it i was in a 26/28 gear not sure what i was in today but didn't drop out of 38 on the front, in fact I don't think i did the whole ride, mind it would be a poor show if i did on the ride today. I had to make the segment to show you. Bank Wood Climb ( still waiting for the full results) i actually got a p.b. on it, by 7's and also this one Gravehill to Top from Whitley 25's quicker (but again not all the results arre in, though i dont do that one very often, I am also really quite low on the leader tables.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Done bugger all except ride back and forward to work. Snow is ok, but its to damn cold. My muscles ache just from the cold and won't warm up properly and now getting pains above my knees. Age, aint it wonderful!


Well done getting out to work in it, but I have to say I feel much better in the colder weather (still not keen on riding on ice on 23c tyres though), I think it's the fact there isn't much wind that's made it enjoyable.


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

Nice 34 miler Nigel, doing one of those would take a lot out of me even though I am feeling like I have more riding endurance than I have ever had. I just did a 17 miler on my Townie and feel pretty good. We just got a cold blast here a day or so ago, so I will be riding in temperatures lower than I have been used to. I still have done two days in the lower temps even though I do try to ride in the mid afternoon so I hit the highest temperatures of the day.

I had my Townie all lubed up, cleaned, gears and cables adjusted and some new reflective tape I added. It was a bright sunny day. I am about two miles in and here comes the state trucks going past me and spraying some sort of anti icing fluid on the road I was on.  Luckily the road I was on has a nice wide paved shoulder and I hardly had to get in the car lanes at all, so the ride ended up being a good one with just my toes getting a little cold at the end.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice 34 miler Nigel, doing one of those would take a lot out of me even though I am feeling like I have more riding endurance than I have ever had. *I just did a 17 miler* on my Townie and feel pretty good. We just got a cold blast here a day or so ago, so I will be riding in temperatures lower than I have been used to. I still have done two days in the lower temps even though I do try to ride in the mid afternoon so I hit the highest temperatures of the day.


Well done, your mileage is increasing, you will soon be doing 20+ on a regular basis.
My toes got a little cold today, got gritted the other day. I will tell you what I wear, lower padded cycling shorts, fleece lined tights, leg warmers and another pair of tights, two pairs of socks. Upper base compression top, fleece top, mid layer then a long sleeve cycling top and then a hi vis jogging top, thats a little loose but not to much, neck warmer, and a woolly hat, I also have some arm warmers, so it depends on temp as to what I have on, but I am never cold, apart from the toes a little, and a pair of gloves that cost about $9


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

I have been using a base layer short sleeve t shirt, a long sleeve cotton t shirt, a hoodie (neon green ), cycling shorts, sweat pants, regular type socks and toe covers on my shoes. All of it cheaper items I got on sale, except for the hoodie, got that free at work.  I also picked up a headband and neck
warmer combo pack from Walmart, for 6 dollars, actually picked up another one because I liked them,
it has all been working well. My gloves are some pretty decent motorcycle riding gloves I have had for a while, my fingers don't get cold, just my toes getting cold towards the end of the ride, nothing really bad.

I have tights,arm and knee and leg warmers, overshoes, balaclava, knit cap, and base layers. I have not
needed any of this other stuff yet, except maybe the overshoes now. I have filled up one decent size
closet with cycling clothes so far. I would be sort of ashamed for anyone to see all of it but I got all of it on sale mostly and don't have much money in it. I wanted to be ready this winter since I wussed out last
winter. I know if there is sharp wind and cooler temps I will have to adjust but I have jackets or coats I can wear. It is sort of a fine line between too much and not enough. I am pretty sure my rides are not in quite as cold temperatures as your rides are too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

mines pretty cheep stuff, this next year i will get more cycle orientated tights, the ones I have are more ski wear (as are the tops, but thats a little less critical for comfort), but were cheep, the fleece ones are good, just a little on the small side, could do with over shoes but so fair it's not been a problem, temps here are around about freezing, the avg temp on my last 7 rides have been -0.8, -0.5, 0.4, 1.3, -1, 2.1 and 0.9, the wind speeds have been low which has helped.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

For my commuting I have been wearing padded tights from Sports Direct. A ron hill base layer, a tee shirt on top of that and a Mountain Equipment coat. I have been very warm both morning and night. Foot wise I have a pair of waterproof walking shoes (Nike look like trainers again from Sports Direct) and two pair of socks, only one day have I had cold feet.

Now up to 450 miles for the month, hoping to break 500 by the end of it, though we are forecast another big drop of snow tomorrow.


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

Super, very nice miles for this time of year and the weather conditions I have been reading about. Nice work. 

I am going out in a few minutes, very windy today, a front coming with chance of snow tomorrow afternoon. I doubt if I will get a chance to ride tomorrow before the snow starts because of work. It is supposed to stick so it may be a good day for a day off.  I am going to take a heavy bike today because the wind is gusting, I don't feel like fighting the front wheel blowing on my lighter bike. I think I will be getting my time and money's worth on my ride today.


----------



## Kins (24 Jan 2013)

Been riding my Trek 4300 since I came back to cycling but bought another cheap bike as a winter road commuter for when its not snowing. Few bits of maintenance needed, and regreasings the hubs and BB and the removal of half a bush wrapped round the rear cassette and it was ready for a trial ride to work (as the sun was out all day!)

Wow road bikes are different! Dunno if I will get used to down tube shifters after easy to use thumb ones! The speed difference from my winter MTB tyres was apparent just as I left the cul-de-sac. Really don't like having to swap my hands from hoods to lowers (or what ever you call them) when slowing down, as I seem to naturally change up to hoods as I sit up to brake for roundabouts etc. All in all it went ok, but decided the old heavy rims need changing and some decent brake blocks need fitting. Might even see if I can pick up a pair of combined shifters if I can't get used to the downtube ones. 10 miles done anyway, and a road bike working. Its all good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Been riding my Trek 4300 since I came back to cycling but bought another cheap bike as a winter road commuter for when its not snowing. Few bits of maintenance needed, and regreasings the hubs and BB and the removal of half a bush wrapped round the rear cassette and it was ready for a trial ride to work (as the sun was out all day!)
> 
> Wow road bikes are different! Dunno if I will get used to down tube shifters after easy to use thumb ones! The speed difference from my winter MTB tyres was apparent just as I left the cul-de-sac. Really don't like having to swap my hands from hoods to lowers (or what ever you call them) when slowing down, as I seem to naturally change up to hoods as I sit up to brake for roundabouts etc. All in all it went ok, but decided the old heavy rims need changing and some decent brake blocks need fitting. Might even see if I can pick up a pair of combined shifters if I can't get used to the downtube ones. 10 miles done anyway, and a road bike working. Its all good.


Well done getting out on it, the new shifters are a world apart from the old down tube ones, you can pick up double and triple 8sp for £40-60 on ebay.


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

I have a Peugeot with down tube shifters. I actually was going to try and put some index shifters from a cheap mountain bike I had on it. I never got around to it because I am lazy. I just managed to get the mountain bike shifters off the bike and do just enough to the Peugeot to lose or break a some small part that goes on the rear wheel axle, I forget which now, I just remember it was stupid and will probably take me many hours to figure out what it was. 

I now decided to leave the down tube shifters on the bike and just try to get it back in good working order, even though the frame is much too big for me, it still rode really nice and should be fun for a short ride every week or two. Some people actually love their down tube shifters but I prefer index shifting on the handlebars too. I think if you get used to the down tube shifters they are not that bad....or so I have been told.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Super, very nice miles for this time of year and the weather conditions I have been reading about. Nice work.
> 
> I am going out in a few minutes, very windy today, a front coming with chance of snow tomorrow afternoon. I doubt if I will get a chance to ride tomorrow before the snow starts because of work. It is supposed to stick so it may be a good day for a day off.  I am going to take a heavy bike today because the wind is gusting, I don't feel like fighting the front wheel blowing on my lighter bike. I think I will be getting my time and money's worth on my ride today.


 
Cheers did another 42 miles today to and from work. Furthest I have done in a single day, though it was split into a 25 and 17. Hopefully the ice tyres will come off this weekend. I am determined to get to 500 miles for the month though the forecast for tomorrow afternoon is horrendous for Leicester tomorrow, saying that it has been much warmer today and a lot of the snow has gone so fingers crossed the forecast is wrong.

Good luck with the wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done getting out on it, the new shifters are a world apart from the old down tube ones, you can pick up double and triple 8sp for £40-60 on ebay.


 
I see your mileage is starting to shoot up, nearly 300 now, I think you need to have a rest and do some photography


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I see your mileage is starting to shoot up, nearly 300 now, I think you need to have a rest and do some photography


Not going to get much done tomorrow as I have to fix the car, 20 miles I reckon, which is a shame because I could have made it my best week ever, it means a 40+ mile ride on Sat, I am not sure at this point if I will be up to it.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not going to get much done tomorrow as I have to fix the car, 20 miles I reckon, which is a shame because I could have made it my best week ever, it means a 40+ mile ride on Sat, I am not sure at this point if I will be up to it.


 
Looking to make some big rides over the weekend and Monday, my original
target for January was 500 miles, but I may have to let up and just stick to 400, which only leaves 175+_ miles to go  The freeze round here is almost gone, at least I assume it must be as I saw a guy riding in shorts tonight, had to check the garmin, -3'C. He overtook me but I surprised myself as I caught and took him by the nxt set of lights! Chuffed as he was on a road bike on skinnys and I was riding single speed with studded tires on my mtb... couldn't hold the pace for long(120+cadence) but didn't really mind, gave him a friendly 'you got me now' as he passed the second time...


----------



## JoeyB (24 Jan 2013)

Doing my first Audax on Saturday, a cheeky little 100km to ease me into LEL preparation. I haven't done more than 20 miles on my 'nice' bike so far...will be fun!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> , my original
> target for January was *500 miles*, but I may have to let up and just stick to 400, which only leaves 175+_ miles to go  The freeze round here is almost gone, at least I assume it must be as I saw a guy riding in shorts tonight, had to check the garmin, -3'C. He overtook me but I surprised myself as I caught and took him by the nxt set of lights! Chuffed as he was on a road bike on skinnys and I was riding single speed with studded tires on my mtb... couldn't hold the pace for long(120+cadence) but didn't really mind, gave him a friendly 'you got me now' as he passed the second time...


likewise on the distance, I could do it, just but it means riding 30mile rides everyday. It was 1.4 degrees C warmer than yesterday. Though to be honest it felt colder.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Doing my first Audax on Saturday, a cheeky little 100km to ease me into LEL preparation. I haven't done more than 20 miles on my 'nice' bike so far...will be fun!


Good luck with it. I still struggle after 40 miles, more to do with time really.


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

I got in 16 this afternoon. It was cooler and wind from the north...so I took a more east/west route  , but it was still very windy in some places making it much cooler than normal for me as well. An extra pair of socks handled the cold toes and a sweatshirt over my base layer rather than a long sleeve t shirt worked well too. It was not a bad ride at all. I do see a sprung Brooks saddle in my Townie's not so distant future though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

i think i need a new one too, this comfort thing I got for comfort, aint so over about 15-20 miles. Rocky why dont you join the cyclechat group on strava.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Doing my first Audax on Saturday, a cheeky little 100km to ease me into LEL preparation. I haven't done more than 20 miles on my 'nice' bike so far...will be fun!


 

You be fine and in good company.
Much more laid back then the wannabe racers on a sportif.
Though that doesn't mean that some riders are slouches.
Enjoy.


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> i think i need a new one too, this comfort thing I got for comfort, aint so over about 15-20 miles. Rocky why dont you join the cyclechat group on strava.


I didn't realize there was one. I will check it out.
I also had a comfort seat on my Townie, after 15 miles or so isn't so good either.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> i think i need a new one too, this comfort thing I got for comfort, aint so over about 15-20 miles. Rocky why dont you join the cyclechat group on strava.


 
How do you join the Strava group?

it's okay, I've done it


----------



## lavoisier (25 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How do you join the Strava group


 
+1


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2013)

lavoisier said:


> +1


 
Try this http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## Kins (25 Jan 2013)

Riding round again looking like a scrap man, with one frame strapped to my backpack and 2 sets of knackered bars taped round my front bars. Pockets and backpack filled with sundry bike related bits and pieces. Got some very strange looks! 

8 or 9 miles done today and missed all the rain showers so it was very pleasant cycling, temperature seemed to be up 4 or 5 degrees today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> Riding round again looking like a scrap man, with one frame strapped to my backpack and 2 sets of knackered bars taped round my front bars. Pockets and backpack filled with sundry bike related bits and pieces. Got some very strange looks!
> 
> 8 or 9 miles done today and missed all the rain showers so it was very pleasant cycling, temperature seemed to be up *4 or 5 degrees* today.


Lucky you, it was tad colder here and a little more windy 4mph.
Ride to the hospital I had to take a diversion (accident at the M62 Junction Castleford/Pontefract)
http://app.strava.com/activities/38613562
and the ride home just couldn't get going, mind I did only get 3hrs sleep.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38613568


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2013)

Hit my 500 miles for the month


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2013)

Had several inches of snow here again. Spent half an hour at the end of my dog walk helping push cars that were sliding everywhere, BMW,s being the worst!

In anticipation of more wet, mucky weather to come I had a bit of an impulse n+1 moment and pressed buy on one of these hoping it will make a reasonable winter trainer as it is supposed to take mudguards.
http://www.formebikes.co.uk/bikes/road/longcliffe3fe.php


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Had several inches of snow here again. Spent half an hour at the end of my dog walk helping push cars that were sliding everywhere, BMW,s being the worst!
> 
> In anticipation of more wet, mucky weather to come I had a bit of an impulse n+1 moment and pressed buy on one of these hoping it will make a reasonable winter trainer as it is supposed to take mudguards.
> http://www.formebikes.co.uk/bikes/road/longcliffe3fe.php


Well apart from them being rear wheel drive, it might be the drivers.


----------



## lavoisier (25 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Try this http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


 
Thanks


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 Jan 2013)

I've been stuck on 999.1 miles on Strava for 12 days.

The snow is melting so tomorrow I get to the 1k miles. It's taken under 4 months. 

I need to up my mileage to cover the 2 weeks with just 2 turbo rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

Well done Phil. its snowing here at the mo.


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

The bad weather hit here today. It started earlier than first anticipated. We got what the weather service calls"wintry mix", I call it sleet and freezing rain.  Lots of crashes on the roads.

Work today took longer than I had hoped so no riding for me today. It is -2c here now, they expect it to freeze hard tonight but tomorrow they are calling for 8c so I may get a ride in tomorrow afternoon. By Monday they are saying temperature up to around 21c. Crazy weather.

I am really hoping to get 400 miles for this month. It is going to be close now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> The bad weather hit here today. It started earlier than first anticipated. We got what the weather service calls"wintry mix", I call it sleet and freezing rain.  Lots of crashes on the roads.
> 
> Work today took longer than I had hoped so no riding for me today. It is -2c here now, they expect it to freeze hard tonight but tomorrow they are calling for 8c so I may get a ride in tomorrow afternoon. By Monday they are saying temperature up to around 21c. Crazy weather.
> 
> I am really hoping to get 400 miles for this month. It is going to be close now.


Just a bit, mind we get it like that, though not as extreme, I dont think I will be out later today, we've had about 4"


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just a bit, mind we get it like that, though not as extreme, I dont think I will be out later today, we've had about 4"


 4" would be a big deal here. Most drivers are not used to driving in snow here since we don't get much. If you ride be careful. It is not me so much that I worry about but drivers in the bad conditions. It would be tough riding however, roads are pretty slick. I had a little trouble getting my truck up my driveway when I got home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

Their the same here, though i think with the winters we have in recent years they are getting better.
There was a nasty accident on the way to the hospital this morning, I dont think weather related as the roads were clear at the time, so i had to take a detour, i wasn't going through the park/racecourse as it was still covered in snow from earlier in the week.


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Had several inches of snow here again. Spent half an hour at the end of my dog walk helping push cars that were sliding everywhere, BMW,s being the worst!
> 
> In anticipation of more wet, mucky weather to come I had a bit of an impulse n+1 moment and pressed buy on one of these hoping it will make a reasonable winter trainer as it is supposed to take mudguards.
> http://www.formebikes.co.uk/bikes/road/longcliffe3fe.php


 
Sharp bike Mo! Very nice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Good job I got my 500 miles done yesterday, came off it this morning and knackered the forks, will be bike less for at least a week at a guess, really need to get a second (and third) bike


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job I got my 500 miles done yesterday, came off it this morning and knackered the forks, will be bike less for at least a week at a guess, really need to get a second (and third) bike


 
Hope you're ok. Sorry about the bike, but you confirmed my excuses for needing at least three bikes


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job I got my 500 miles done yesterday, came off it this morning and knackered the forks, will be bike less for at least a week at a guess, really need to get a second (and third) bike


 

Ouch.. sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kins (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job I got my 500 miles done yesterday, came off it this morning and knackered the forks, will be bike less for at least a week at a guess, really need to get a second (and third) bike


 
That sucks, hope your ok.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Cheers all, yes I am fine, just very peeved off with myself for taking the ice tyres off and extremely peeved off because the forks are brand new.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you're ok. Sorry about the bike, but you confirmed my excuses for needing at least three bikes


 
Just tried to convince our lass that I don't need to buy one more bike (which she is happy with) but two. Don't think I have convinced her yet.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job I got my 500 miles done yesterday, came off it this morning and knackered the forks, will be bike less for at least a week at a guess, really need to get a second (and third) bike


Glad you are ok.
Tell her you need at least four new bikes, then two doesn't seem as bad and you might get away with it!


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jan 2013)

Great excitement here in Evesham the rain is washing the snow and ice away 
The Sun is now out so planning first ride of the year tomorrow morning (have both boys today) fingers crossed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jan 2013)

Not been on bike since a week or so before Xmas.

Either its been raining (pretty much non-stop December) or there's been ice on the road or heaps of salt or I've been otherwise engaged and now we have about 5 inches of snow.

Frustrated and if I am to be honest a bit disillusioned.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2013)

Certainly frustrating spokeydokey. Although I have a good exercise bike I haven't been able to force myself to use it so my fitness on the bike is going to be nearly back to square one when I get back to it  Just have to take it easy and try and enjoy being out again without pushing too hard the first few rides.


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Jan 2013)

Suns out, so am I . First time for 2 weeks. Boy does it feel good. ( I mean that relatively speaking) https://www.strava.com/rides/38688898


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

Glad your ok, sorry to hear about the bike.


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Jan 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not been on bike since a week or so before Xmas.
> 
> Either its been raining (pretty much non-stop December) or there's been ice on the road or heaps of salt or I've been otherwise engaged and now we have about 5 inches of snow.
> 
> Frustrated and if I am to be honest a bit disillusioned.


I was starting to feel like that too. But getting out again blew all that away. Just got to grab the chances to get out when you can.


----------



## Typhon (26 Jan 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not been on bike since a week or so before Xmas.
> 
> Either its been raining (pretty much non-stop December) or there's been ice on the road or heaps of salt or I've been otherwise engaged and now we have about 5 inches of snow.
> 
> Frustrated and if I am to be honest a bit disillusioned.


 
I feel the same, I feel like I am doomed with my cycling. The snow has _finally _melted today but to add injury to insult, I am sick.  I have been since Tuesday night. I was hoping I'd be better by the weekend but like all viruses thesedays it seems to be hanging around forever. The person I caught if off and had it for 10 days now. I tried my turbo trainer last night but it just made things worse.

It's going to be very windy tomorrow but not raining so hopefully I can get out as it's been 15 days since I last had a ride on the road. If I can't then it's unlikely I'll be able to get out during the week as it's hard to fit work around a ride, especially as it's constant rain forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kins (26 Jan 2013)

Out today shopping so haven't got on the bike. Passed two large groups of club riders both seemed to be having some wind issues. Hopefully forcast is correct and I can get out and about for a decent ride.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jan 2013)

20 miles done. It was great to get out on the bike but it was hard work after 12 days off and a strong wind.


And I passed the 1,000 mark on Strava


----------



## star84 (26 Jan 2013)

15miles done today at average of 10.5mph my first ride wiv a computer, yesterday 8miles the day before 10miles or more last thursday was my first ride i guess done roughly 8/10miles and the day after was roughly 7miles..today was defferent dont knw if its bcos of the computer or the weather as todays weather has been the best since my first ride or mayb something...so far im happi and feel gud n cant wait till when i start doing 30miles non stop,hopefully will get there..


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers all, yes I am fine, just very peeved off with myself for taking the ice tyres off and extremely peeved off because the forks are brand new.


Terrible about the bike, great you are ok. I hope you are able to get it sorted without much trouble.

Good luck bribing negotiating with the OH for a back up bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

star84 said:


> 15miles done today at average of 10.5mph my first ride wiv a computer, yesterday 8miles the day before 10miles or more last thursday was my first ride i guess done roughly 8/10miles and the day after was roughly 7miles..today was defferent dont knw if its bcos of the computer or the weather as todays weather has been the best since my first ride or mayb something...so far im happi and feel gud n cant wait till when i start doing 30miles non stop,hopefully will get there..


You will sooner than you think, just keep putting the miles in, but you do need rest days for the body to recover.
Apart from my first ride and short commutes, most of my rides have been 20+ miles since I started in June, however the first rides wern't fast and frequent stops, I can do 30+ with out stopping though I do general stop about half way, or the top of hill sometimes. I am not fast even now compared with some, but I avg about 13.5mph, yesterday was slow but it was half a commute and to be honest, I just couldn't get going, but I had just done 140 miles in the previous 5 days.
So just keep at it, you will get fitter and stronger (though its not about strength).


----------



## star84 (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will sooner than you think, just keep putting the miles in, but you do need rest days for the body to recover.
> Apart from my first ride and short commutes, most of my rides have been 20+ miles since I started in June, however the first rides wern't fast and frequent stops, I can do 30+ with out stopping though I do general stop about half way, or the top of hill sometimes. I am not fast even now compared with some, but I avg about 13.5mph, yesterday was slow but it was half a commute and to be honest, I just couldn't get going, but I had just done 140 miles in the previous 5 days.So just keep at it, you will get fitter and stronge
> r (though its not about strength).



thnx and i agree is not about strength to me its abt more training and determination...cheers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Terrible about the bike, great you are ok. I hope you are able to get it sorted without much trouble.
> 
> Good luck bribing negotiating with the OH for a back up bike.


 
Cheers, still peeved off about it, and my side is now hurting. I might use our lasses bike next week, it is a Dawes that is heavier than my car, but at least I will still be riding, though not very far!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, still peeved off about it, and my side is now hurting. I might use our lasses bike next week, it is a Dawes that is heavier than my car, but at least I will still be riding, though not very far!


Dang and there's me thinking I'll have sometime to catch you up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dang and there's me thinking I'll have sometime to catch you up.


 
You'll catch loads up. I will be lucky if I get forty miles in all next week.

Decided to buy the Specialized Allez Elite, though not sure how long I will have to wait for it.


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

The house I worked at yesterday had a few older bikes in the basement. I asked the guy if he rides and he said he was afraid of the narrower country roads with cars flying down them, so he doesn't ride anymore. One of his bikes was a very nice looking Older Dawes (early 80s..I think he said).

He said it was heavy. I noticed he had some sort of gel seat on it. I was standing by his work table and noticed a Brooks saddle sitting on the table, it was in great condition. I mentioned not using the Brooks then asked if he wanted to sell it. I have been wanting to try one and thought I would ask. He said you must ride a lot, but told me he wanted to keep it as it was the stock seat for his old Dawes.

Riding the heavyweights gives you a little more of a workout ! It also makes it less fun to want to go out riding as well.

I switch up which bike I ride quite often but always prefer my light racing style bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll catch loads up. I will be lucky if I get forty miles in all next week.
> 
> Decided to buy the Specialized Allez Elite, though not sure how long I will have to wait for it.


I don't know pretty s****** trying to catch up some what last week, it's a tall order me getting 500 this month. 13 hrs riding. Last time I did that on avg was oct when I did 1000km


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't know pretty s****** trying to catch up some what last week, it's a tall order me getting 500 this month. 13 hrs riding. Last time I did that on avg was oct when I did 1000km


 
I went a bit mental last week, I did 142 miles commuting. I don't think I will have many 500 mile months, though I am determined to do one 622 mile month so I can claim a 1000km month.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I went a bit mental last week, I did 142 miles commuting. I don't think I will have many 500 mile months, though I am determined to do one 622 mile month so I can claim a 1000km month.


Thats a lot commuting, though I did 163 since Sunday upto Friday, and another 20 on the Friday, Saturday making it 183 in just over the wk. the 163 made it the 4th best ever week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats a lot commuting, though I did 163 since Sunday upto Friday, and another 20 on the Friday, Saturday making it 183 in just over the wk. the 163 made it the 4th best ever week


 
I go a bit mad on the commuting every now and then. Thursday and Friday mornings I did 24 and 25 miles, both routes taking me back past my front door after around 16 miles.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I go a bit mad on the commuting every now and then. Thursday and Friday mornings I did 24 and 25 miles, both routes taking me back past my front door after around 16 miles.


 

Yup, inevitable... it just happens.
You just wait until the warm, sunny weather comes along.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I go a bit mad on the commuting every now and then. Thursday and Friday mornings I did 24 and 25 miles, both routes taking me back past my front door after around 16 miles.


I try and avoid that, to tempting to call it quits, besides I dont like riding round the estate, brings an already poor avg sp down more.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I try and avoid that, to tempting to call it quits, besides I dont like riding round the estate, brings an already poor avg sp down more.


 
I can't quit, I was on my way to work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, inevitable... it just happens.
> *You just wait until the warm, sunny weather comes along*.


Don't see what difference that makes.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't see what difference that makes.


 
Nice and sunny bright mornings make you just want to get out on the bike and do even more miles.


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nice and sunny bright mornings make you just want to get out on the bike and do even more miles.


 
I feel that way too. I just hope I have as much extra time to ride when the weather improves as I did this month. I am thinking my mileage is going to go up some when riding conditions improve. Much warmer at night too, makes it more pleasant to ride at night for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jan 2013)

As I say I cant see what difference it makes, much colder I would agree, but whilst the roads arn't icy I can't see the problem, I just struggle to go out anytime, ok once I am out, apart from Friday mornings, and that to some is late.


----------



## RWright (26 Jan 2013)

I just got in from 14 miles. It was nice to get out after missing yesterday. The roads were still wet and in the shade there was still ice on the sides. Traffic was light so I had no problems.

I took the rain unit since the roads were wet. The old Raleigh steel frame with fenders. I am not sure why it is exactly, but steel frame bikes seem to really ride nice. The more I get this bike dialed in for me, the more I like it. (that cheap ass chain guard is coming off tonight, I hit it with my heel and it bends and the pedal starts hitting it, I ride the next quarter of a mile kicking it and people driving past think I am crazy )
The old Peugeot steel frame is the same way, rides really nice, but the frame on it is never going to fit me.
I hope one day to get to ride a carbon fiber bike and see what all the hoopla is about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got in from 14 miles. It was nice to get out after missing yesterday. The roads were still wet and in the shade there was still ice on the sides. Traffic was light so I had no problems.
> 
> I took the rain unit since the roads were wet. The old Raleigh steel frame with fenders. I am not sure why it is exactly, but steel frame bikes seem to really ride nice. The more I get this bike dialed in for me, the more I like it. (that cheap ass chain guard is coming off tonight, I hit it with my heel and it bends and the pedal starts hitting it, I ride the next quarter of a mile kicking it and people driving past think I am crazy )
> The old Peugeot steel frame is the same way, rides really nice, but the frame on it is never going to fit me.
> I hope one day to get to ride a carbon fiber bike and see what all the hoopla is about.


I remember my Gitane back in the early 80's it seemed more comfortable than this ally Viking, but then that could just be the Viking.
Well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As I say I cant see what difference it makes, much colder I would agree, but whilst the roads arn't icy I can't see the problem, I just struggle to go out anytime, ok once I am out, apart from Friday mornings, and that to some is late.


 
We are talking about biking into work, when it is warm and sunny it is much easier to do further miles than when it is cold, wet and dark when the shorter more direct routes are taken.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jan 2013)

Yeah, made it out for the first time this year, yes it was only the quick 8 mile circuit and yes I was a bit sweaty and puffy but it has been nearly 4 weeks, a bit slow at 33 mins but hopefully back out tomorrow for a longer run.


----------



## Typhon (27 Jan 2013)

Well done for getting out Brian.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah, made it out for the first time this year, yes it was only the quick 8 mile circuit and yes I was a bit sweaty and puffy but it has been nearly 4 weeks, a bit slow at 33 mins but hopefully back out tomorrow for a longer run.


14.5mph is quicker than most of my rides Brian, well done.


Supersuperleeds said:


> We are talking about biking into work, when it is warm and sunny it is much easier to do further miles than when it is cold, wet and dark when the shorter more direct routes are taken.


I see your point, but what I remember of last summer, it was wet and windy for the most part, ok I havent data for June/July but wind speeds avg. aug on wards, 2.41mph, 4.87, 4.37, 4.04, 4.85, temps, 18.7c, 15.5, 11.1, 8, 5.5, 4.6, (ok they are mainly day time temps, rain 1mm, 0.6, 0.0, 3.2, 2.0, 1.8, these are records for when I was actually out in the areas I rode.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (27 Jan 2013)

I managed to take the mountain bike into work in the van on Thursday. I cycled home having to take a slightly longer route as the back lanes were still covered with ice and snow. First time riding at night and after a few minutes I didn't really feel the cold. Only slightly exciting bit was when the front light failed about 4 miles from home! From behind I was lit up like a Christmas tree  luckily the light of the moon saw me home safely. Not something I would want to happen again. The ride back into work the next morning was nice - clear, sunny and could see the ice  the legs felt it though!! 30 miles in total so I was really happy with that.


----------



## Kins (27 Jan 2013)

Probably 18 ish miles done today. Was going to be my first strava ride with cheap 2nd hand phone but it decided Sunday is its day of rest so did bugger all. Second longish ride on my Falcon Road bike, and it was pretty horrible to start with. My hands were killing me from mile one. No matter where I put them, drops or hoods, pain right across my palms. Had me stopping practically every mile. Took about 6 miles for it to start to wane, after a little saddle adjustment which I am not sure helped, but might have been coincidental.

Once I got out into the open roads the wind was killing me, straight up the valley with high gusts, but persevered and got used to it. Sun was out, roads were dry and ice/snow clear and all in all once got into the rhythm it was a very pleasant ride. Need to sort out the brakes though as they are absolutely pants. Not sure if its the new (old pads but brand new if that makes sense) pads need bedding in more or the heavy old rims.

Climbing the big hill home was different. Harder low gear than on my MTB but the rolling speed of the tyres helped a load. Baled out to catch my breath by riding up a side road half way up, and back down and rejoined the hill. Didn't stop, but needed a breather.

Peeing down with rain now so looks like timed it just right.


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Jan 2013)

Had to make the most of the sunshine this morning. Didn't realise it was as windy as it was ( can wind be omni-directional?) seemed to be in my face every which way I turned. Got a cateye velo 7 comp seemed to work ok. Slight difference between it and strava. Good motivator though. https://www.strava.com/rides/38808916


----------



## Kins (27 Jan 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Had to make the most of the sunshine this morning. Didn't realise it was as windy as it was ( can wind be omni-directional?) seemed to be in my face every which way I turned. Got a cateye velo 7 comp seemed to work ok. Slight difference between it and strava. Good motivator though. https://www.strava.com/rides/38808916


 
You nearly rode past my old house Billy. Nice area. I am sure the wind changes to where ever you point you head!


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Jan 2013)

Kins said:


> You nearly rode past my old house Billy. Nice area. I am sure the wind changes to where ever you point you head!


Pretty much my regular goto route. Start off here and then see where it takes me. Where snouts was your old place?


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Jan 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Pretty much my regular goto route. Start off here and then see where it takes me. Where snouts was your old place?


"About's"


----------



## Kins (27 Jan 2013)

Dunross Farm, hidden in the trees round Lightwater Country Park, on Red Road side though. Also lived in Aldershot and Church Crookham when i was a nipper.


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Jan 2013)

The Red Road is a nice ride. I'm in Aldershot (born and bred).


----------



## simmi (27 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah, made it out for the first time this year, yes it was only the quick 8 mile circuit and yes I was a bit sweaty and puffy but it has been nearly 4 weeks, a bit slow at 33 mins but hopefully back out tomorrow for a longer run.


Good to see you back out again mate

You are all making me very jealous!

Just got up after hard 12 hour night shift, but will be out tomorrow come hell or high water, though looking at the weather forecast I might have to eat my words!

I bet the wind brought your average speeds down, but I bet a few Strava segments with the wind you were like Gods!


----------



## philinmerthyr (27 Jan 2013)

Managed 2 rides this weekend. 40 miles in total in the wind while dodging the last of the ice.

Hard work but great to get out. Roll on the spring


----------



## Dan Allison (27 Jan 2013)

Snow disappeared overnight! 
So got out this morning off go a flying start but changing direction and hit some nasty cross windsand then head winds so made for some work. Still managed 14mph average so happy with that.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38805067


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah, made it out for the first time this year, yes it was only the quick 8 mile circuit and yes I was a bit sweaty and puffy but it has been nearly 4 weeks, a bit slow at 33 mins but hopefully back out tomorrow for a longer run.


 
Heck of a wind round here earlier? did you escape that? Shame I couldn't get out Evesham way today, else we may have crossed paths. Family upset going on today :/ and I didn't want to go to far from home in case I was needed. Still got a few miles in, just not the 50 miles I wanted to do, not even half of it 
http://app.strava.com/activities/38828113


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jan 2013)

It was windy but not enough to put me off, I was champing at the bit though.


----------



## star84 (27 Jan 2013)

yea it was windy here too but managed to do 26miles at 11.9 average btw its my 6th ride since i got my bike,2 rides last week before the snow and 4 rides this week thur fri sat n today..TBH my legs r killing me but i think i will b ok tmr mornin..what do you guys think shuld i take a break for a day or 2? or jus go out tmr n do like 10miles or less instead of nuffin?


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Jan 2013)

star84 said:


> yea it was windy here too but managed to do 26miles at 11.9 average btw its my 6th ride since i got my bike,2 rides last week before the snow and 4 rides this week thur fri sat n today..TBH my legs r killing me but i think i will b ok tmr mornin..what do you guys think shuld i take a break for a day or 2? or jus go out tmr n do like 10miles or less instead of nuffin?


I've read, after a hard ride just go out for a gentle spin. Just keep your legs moving but hardly any pressure on the pedals. Seems to work.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jan 2013)

I got out this morning too. It was the cross winds that nearly floored me. It was blowing me into the verge on my first third , in my face the second third, and I was fighting from being blown into the traffic the last section. That said, I was pleased to have got out (first time for a fortnight) and burn a few calories, even if I was saying "oh oh" out loud a few times :-)


----------



## Dan Allison (27 Jan 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I got out this morning too. It was the cross winds that nearly floored me. It was blowing me into the verge on my first third , in my face the second third, and I was fighting from being blown into the traffic the last section. That said, I was pleased to have got out (first time for a fortnight) and burn a few calories, even if I was saying "oh oh" out loud a few times :-)


 
It no fun being forced into the verge or the other way for that matter! But like you say it was good to see the back of the snow and get out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Heck of a wind round here earlier? did you escape that? Shame I couldn't get out Evesham way today, else we may have crossed paths. Family upset going on today :/ and I didn't want to go to far from home in case I was needed. Still got a few miles in, just not the 50 miles I wanted to do, not even half of it
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38828113


Almost half Andy.


star84 said:


> yea it was windy here too but managed to do 26miles at 11.9 average btw its my 6th ride since i got my bike,2 rides last week before the snow and 4 rides this week thur fri sat n today..TBH my legs r killing me but i think i will b ok tmr mornin..what do you guys think shuld i take a break for a day or 2? or jus go out tmr n do like 10miles or less instead of nuffin?


Well done, Billy is right, but it also helps to take a day off too, it helps the damage repair.
For the record my 6th ride was 20.57 miles @ 10.78mph.
I got out into 10mph headwinds, as it turns out it was my most difficult ride to day because of the terrain. So again my avg speed is back down below 13mph, but there were a few steepish inclines, again most not long, but I am getting better at the longer ones, I am also finding it better out of the saddle to climb, on some. I got 7 2nd best times which considering the winds wasn't to bad, and 5 p.b's (2 of which are new segments so dont really count.)
http://app.strava.com/activities/38853399


----------



## star84 (27 Jan 2013)

ok i guess will go out for a quicky tomorrow for atleast 8 to 10miles or even less and then a day off on tuesday as it gonna be a rainy day base on weather forcast and then back on saddle wednesday hopefully


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2013)

My ride today felt like my first ever...I felt weak and tired following a back injury..and a westerly headwind didnt help much...a pityful 5 miles...


----------



## Psyclist (27 Jan 2013)

Going to try a 15 miler after 5 months off of the seat, next week. Too much headwinds (near enough gale force) to ride today.

Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Jan 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> My ride today felt like my first ever...I felt weak and tired following a back injury..and a westerly headwind didnt help much...a pityful 5 miles...


5 miles to build on. Take it easy and build gradually.


----------



## Psyclist (27 Jan 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> My ride today felt like my first ever...I felt weak and tired following a back injury..and a westerly headwind didnt help much...a pityful 5 miles...


 
I don't blame you though. I rode about 1 mile from home in headwind earlier then turned back because I'd be riding about 7 miles in it before changing course. Pretty much knackers you out.


----------



## tomahawk (27 Jan 2013)

Got back on after a few days off due to circumstances and weather. Had a great ride - about 20 miles - sunny but with a bit of headwind in places. Tried out the new NCN 23 which is great (but not a fast route as it was full of dog walkers) - they have almost finished the link up hockley viaduct which will be great. 

Then went up Winchesters steepest hill. As I struggled up at 5 mph beetroot faced I was humbled to see a parent with a tag along going up the same hill! 

Got to the top and stopped at the traffic lights and then found my legs suddenly didn't work when the lights turned green and I had to dismount and get to a flat bit! Still it's more than I would have been able to do a few weeks ago. 

Wifey was a bit surprised as a had a stack of jobs to do and I was only supposed to be bringing the bike back directly from work (which is about a mile and a half away). Problem is once I get out there I just want to keep going...


----------



## Get In The Van (27 Jan 2013)

with only 1 ride of 24 miles so far this year my outdoor stats are poor! however my turbo workouts have got a lot better with a noticable increase in my stamina and ability to ride at a harder level for longer periods, wether this transfers to the actual open road remains to be seen!


----------



## Eribiste (27 Jan 2013)

My ride out today was hard work. Did a tour of Bredon Hill, clocking up 30 miles, but my average was well down, and I struggled for the last couple of miles, as I'd finished the trip out at just under 28 and added on a couple extra to make up the thirty. Still, the saddle and its closest companion are much better acquainted now so at least I'm much more comfortable. I just have to apply rule 5 and get the fitness back now!


----------



## RWright (28 Jan 2013)

Brian, nice to see you back out. Everyone else too!

Late start today, just got in my basic 10 mile cruise on my comfort bike today. I was trying to ride in daylight and took off quickly with my just my tennis shoes on my SPD-SL pedals, so I just left them on for the ride. It wasn't that bad. I wouldn't want to do it in wet weather or when I am pressing harder, but it is fine for a few miles to the store or somewhere I don't want to wear cleats.

I was just checking what we have scheduled for work this week and I think I may be able to get in 400 miles for the month still. I may have to do a little night riding to do it, which may not be so bad as temperatures for the next few days are suppose to be above normal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I was just checking what we have scheduled for work this week and I think I may be able to get in *400* miles for the month still. I may have to do a little night riding to do it, which may not be so bad as temperatures for the next few days are suppose to be above normal.


59 miles Rocky, I am sure you can do it, just take it easy but just keep going, it what I did in Oct when I was 16 miles short of doing my first ever 1000km in a month, and Brain said to just go out and do it, thats after I had done 37.53 miles to mark my first 600 miles, so I did a total of 55.87 miles that day.


----------



## RWright (28 Jan 2013)

There is rain forecast here for Wed. but the temperature is supposed to be warm. I think I will get it even if it rains. I will probably do it 15 or 20 miles at a time. As of now, I am not working Tue(this could change if we get a bunch of calls), so I hope to get a decent amount in that day. A metric century would be a good way to end the month but I think I may wait on doing that for a couple of months. I want to lose a little more weight and make it easier on my butt before I try that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2013)

Did 12 miles on our lasses bike this morning, was surprisingly comfy and nippy, managed over 14mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did 12 miles on our lasses bike this morning, was surprisingly comfy and nippy, managed over 14mph.


I dont general do that anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont general do that anyway.


I think my routes are a quite bit flatter than yours, hills make a huge difference


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think my routes are a quite bit flatter than yours, hills make a huge difference


I thought mine were flat, for the most part.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jan 2013)

Shed load of black ice round here today, waiting for it to warm up a bit. Should get some miles in this week as no-one has booked me for work this week!


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jan 2013)

That hurt a bit, teach me not to stay off the Bike for 4 weeks! 
Well it rained and was very windy so I only did the 8 mile loop in 33min.
Maybe tomorrow will bring better weather.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> That hurt a bit, teach me not to stay off the Bike for 4 weeks!
> Well it rained and was very windy so I only did the 8 mile loop in 33min.
> Maybe tomorrow will bring better weather.


Still not a bad time considering you've been off so long.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still not a bad time considering you've been off so long.


Thanks, but it was only 8 miles. My target time for this loop is 27 mins.
Hopefully get out tomorrow again as there is no work for me this week


----------



## Psyclist (28 Jan 2013)

Literally just came back from a 15 mile ride. Legs hurt a bit after 5 months off of the seat. Was a good ride though, very happy with the new bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Literally just came back from a 15 mile ride. Legs hurt a bit after 5 months off of the seat. Was a good ride though, very happy with the new bike.


Well done getting out. Mine hurt sometimes, not being that long.


----------



## Psyclist (28 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done getting out. Mine hurt sometimes, not being that long.


 
Cheers Nigel. Yeah, they feel a bit sore, but I guess that's what expected. The seat is comfortable, as it's a relabelled Spoon (which I'm used to)


----------



## simmi (28 Jan 2013)

50 miles in 3:46:11 very slow average of 13.3mph

http://app.strava.com/activities/38954844

God what a hard ride today!

First half was fine but 2nd 25 miles was back into the teeth of a very strong wind, felt like I was going backwards at times

Headed out towards Nigelnaturist's part of the world, most of the roads I had never been on before either in a car or on my bike.

Had another Garmin Connect moment sent me down an unmade track with deep puddles (wet feet again)
When will I ever learn?

Back at work tomorrow so glad I got a 50 miler in today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> 50 miles in 3:46:11 very slow average of 13.3mph
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38954844
> 
> ...


Well done, you've beat my times, well most, but then I ride them often bound to get the odd good day, but you have done it at 25 mile + so much credit to you. You were less than a mile from the house.
at the lights at the end of this section turn right 1 mile my house.
http://app.strava.com/activities/38954844#635617481 
I would be happy doing that distance in these winds at that speed.
I only nipped to the shops, but I had an ulterior motive too, to get a K.O.M. back (not much of one since not many riders on it) I was only 2's quicker but almost 2mph faster.
My first ever timing for it was back in Oct I did it @ 12.5mph and 39's, today I managed the heady speed of 21.3mph in 23's
http://app.strava.com/activities/38960256#635694706
I set some local sections up so I could see, how I improve general after a ride, I always find the first 10 miles or so hard work, after that I seem to cycle better, to point, anyway some guy went round all my segments and broke most of my times, good for him, but when I looked at the ride he did I had a feeling he had just gone out to get the K.O.M.'s, I felt oh well, for a day or so, I never thought I would get it back, (what with knocking on 50 next year), so I thought today, since I wasn't going to get out much (bike maintenance) I would take the panniers of and give it bash, so I went to the shop at the bottom of the hill, climbed up Mayors Walk (short steepish climb) to get the hart pumping and went for it, I cant say that the panniers being off makes much difference, though that could have been the wind today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jan 2013)

No progress today! Again!

Snow finally went yesterday but today it appears to be the start of the monsoon season!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Cheers Nigel. Yeah, they feel a bit sore, but I guess that's what expected. The seat is comfortable, as it's a relabelled Spoon (which I'm used to)


I need to get a new saddle, (mind a new bike might be nice) list of things I need to do this year, front and rear mech's change the shifters to 9/10sp, (need to check they will be ok, but I think they are fine), and cassette, new wheels (new bike or or not) chainset if my current one wont work with a 9/10sp chain.


----------



## Psyclist (28 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I need to get a new saddle, (mind a new bike might be nice) list of things I need to do this year, front and rear mech's change the shifters to 9/10sp, (need to check they will be ok, but I think they are fine), and cassette, new wheels (new bike or or not) chainset if my current one wont work with a 9/10sp chain.


 
I'm guessing you have 8 speed 2300? If so, 9 speed Sora would do (the 2013 version with thumbshifters is now available online in a few stores) I believe your chainset may be able to take 8/9 speed, but I can't promise that. Depends which one it is, but you can check on the manufacturers website. That's if you want to save a bit on not buying a chainset though, otherwise I'd go for 10 speed. I've seen that the new Sora shifters are £10 dearer than the 105 black shifters


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jan 2013)

Not wishing to bore you with the details of my health but I have just got back from a stunned doctor who was giving my lungs a checkup. She was gobsmacked at the change in my functional breathing capacity and force, so much so that I am now categorized as normal. What magical treatment had brought about this significant improvement? Of course you know, "it's CYCLING", and that's what my Doc said too


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Not wishing to bore you with the details of my health but I have just got back from a stunned doctor who was giving my lungs a checkup. She was gobsmacked at the change in my functional breathing capacity and force, so much so that I am now categorized as normal. What magical treatment had brought about this significant improvement? Of course you know, "it's CYCLING", and that's what my Doc said too


Excellent News Andy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2013)

Very wet and slow 7.5 miles tonight. Per Strava it was 11.2 mph (which is wrong!) but my timing it was just over 12 mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> I'm guessing you have 8 speed 2300? If so, 9 speed Sora would do (the 2013 version with thumbshifters is now available online in a few stores) I believe your chainset may be able to take 8/9 speed, but I can't promise that. Depends which one it is, but you can check on the manufacturers website. That's if you want to save a bit on not buying a chainset though, otherwise I'd go for 10 speed. I've seen that the new Sora shifters are £10 dearer than the 105 black shifters


I dont even have that luxury, though it a Sora set front and rear (well I changed the rear for an Acera, when I had lower gearing) I am looking at getting some Tiagra's front and rear, and shifters, though they may have to wait, I might get couple of 8sp's of ebay if i drop on a Sora right 8sp for the time being, I can then rearrange my gearing a little better.
Chain set is a touring set from spa cycles, http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s109p200, i have still the original chainset which was a prowheel, but it has a really odd B.C.D. on the inner ring, reason for the purchase of the chainset last year, 
I do need a front mech and thought about this tiagra as mine has suffered a little damage (it still works, just a bit bent), I think the 3000 miles from June to Dec took it out of the bike, well components.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

Great news Andy


----------



## simmi (28 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, you've beat my times, well most, but then I ride them often bound to get the odd good day, but you have done it at 25 mile + so much credit to you. You were less than a mile from the house.
> at the lights at the end of this section turn right 1 mile my house.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/38954844#635617481
> I would be happy doing that distance in these winds at that speed.
> ...


 
Cheers Mate, nice undulating roads very enjoyable, wouldn't read too much into my strava times with a strong wind with me for the first few and then a strong wind against for the rest it don't really prove anything good or bad.
My garmin managed to send me up a one way street in the middle of Ponty I think it was called mill hill lane, I didn't know where I was going so went for it anyway.
Thats the first time I have ridden in your area but I will be back when the weather is better, I will check my route with more care next time!


----------



## RWright (28 Jan 2013)

I had a good ride today. A little windy but not too bad, I was protected from the direction for most of the ride.

I saw another rider today, one that looked real , Lycra, helmet, race bike, shoes, everything! He was coming down the access road I had just used to access the road I was taking, he was on my track. 

He was above me on the access road and could see me, I waved and he did wave back. I have seen him before once when I was on my comfort bike, he didn't wave that time.  I don't know if he is fast or anything about him. I did know that I was on the Red Rocket today (my Trek 2.3) and that if he ran me down he was going to work for it. I am not fast but I was far enough ahead that he wouldn't be catching me in the next 7 miles at least. That is when I return, coming back the other side of the highway.

I went at it harder than normal, I was wishing I had topped off the air in my tires before I had taken off but they were good, I did pinch them. I never saw him again. I am not even sure he went the same way I did.  I did find that having someone coming up from behind, no matter how far can be a great motivator. I got a KOM on my longest "tougher route" today.  Not really all that fast, but faster than normal for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

simmi said:


> Cheers Mate, nice undulating roads very enjoyable, wouldn't read too much into my strava times with a strong wind with me for the first few and then a strong wind against for the rest it don't really prove anything good or bad.
> My garmin managed to send me up a one way street in the middle of Ponty I think it was called mill hill lane, I didn't know where I was going so went for it anyway.
> Thats the first time I have ridden in your area but I will be back when the weather is better, I will check my route with more care next time!


The trees cause a problem there, many a track is off the road when checked later, also as you come from Womersley to Darrington, depends on cloud cover as well. Still well good on the times, especially with the winds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I had a good ride today. A little windy but not too bad, I was protected from the direction for most of the ride.
> 
> I saw another rider today, one that looked real , Lycra, helmet, race bike, shoes, everything! He was coming down the access road I had just used to access the road I was taking, he was on my track.
> 
> ...


Nice one Rocky, could be snobbery. Well done on the K.O.M.


----------



## Kins (29 Jan 2013)

So much for the weather forecast. Cold and belted down with rain when I left work so rode home sharpish. Not long after an almighty hale storm that left everything white for about an hour.


----------



## RWright (29 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one Rocky, could be snobbery. Well done on the K.O.M.


 
I really should just say personal best since I am the only one that does my segments.  I have done it a little better back in the late summer or fall I think it was. This was my best time since I got my Garmin and started on Strava. 

There is one segment on one of my routes that others have done a while back. Some of the others were very fast but they put the segment on one of the worst areas I could think of. Intersections, driveways, convenience store parking lot entrances, commercial entrances, a narrow bridge that requires a lot of care in the best of times. I don't push on the segment, I am happy just to get thru it some days.


----------



## Billy Adam (29 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Not wishing to bore you with the details of my health but I have just got back from a stunned doctor who was giving my lungs a checkup. She was gobsmacked at the change in my functional breathing capacity and force, so much so that I am now categorized as normal. What magical treatment had brought about this significant improvement? Of course you know, "it's CYCLING", and that's what my Doc said too


Great news Andy, but normal?! You cycle for heavens sake! 8o)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I really should just say *personal best* since I am the only one that does my segments.  I have done it a little better back in the late summer or fall I think it was. This was my best time since I got my Garmin and started on Strava.
> 
> 
> There is one segment on one of my routes that others have done a while back. Some of the others were very fast but they put the segment on one of the worst areas I could think of. Intersections, driveways, convenience store parking lot entrances, commercial entrances, a narrow bridge that requires a lot of care in the best of times. I don't push on the segment, I am happy just to get thru it some days.


I got a few of them 
I have set some up that cover regular rides I do, like to the hospital and the photo group, this way I can see if there is a general improvement, sometimes though, lights are against me, or accidents as last Friday.
When I first started I used to try and avoid this segment Baghill Climb but there is no way I can get to the house with out some sort of climb, but this one is difficult as it has a traffic control over a weak bridge, this is about a 1/2 of the way up the climb section if you stop you then have to start again on a 10% gradient, it also becomes a signal track over the bridge so there isn't much room, there is a cycle path to the left, but it awkward at slow speeds, I will admit when I first started I stopped and walked over the bridge section. These days I usually use the cycle path section, but again its awkward if pedestrians are on it. If it was a normal road it wouldn't be so bad, I would still be slow, but from a safety point of view much safer.


----------



## Psyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Did a 12 miler today, too much headwind, but it was fun riding back with wind pushing me home.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Did a 12 miler today, too much headwind, but it was fun riding back with wind pushing me home.


 
Great when it works out with the wind behind you coming back. Just had an email to say my Forme is being despatched so hopefully get it in a few days. Did a quick 13 miles on my hybrid this morning. Bit puddly and breezy but nice to get out.


----------



## Psyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Great when it works out with the wind behind you coming back. Just had an email to say my Forme is being despatched so hopefully get it in a few days. Did a quick 13 miles on my hybrid this morning. Bit puddly and breezy but nice to get out.


 
Ha, definitely, it gave me a restful ride back after feeling knackered in the headwind. And nice, I'm looking forward to seeing the new steed.

I like the Longcliffe over my old Giant Defy, and Kinesis T2 it feels much better in comparison, so no doubt you'll like yours.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Ha, definitely, it gave me a restful ride back after feeling knackered in the headwind. And nice, I'm looking forward to seeing the new steed.
> 
> I like the Longcliffe over my old Giant Defy, and Kinesis T2 it feels much better in comparison, so no doubt you'll like yours.


 
Problem with new bikes......I hate getting them all mucked up right away. lol. Really must get over that because I end up reverting back to the old Dawes hybrid on nearly every wet, mucky ride.


----------



## Psyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Problem with new bikes......I hate getting them all mucked up right away. lol. Really must get over that because I end up reverting back to the old Dawes hybrid on nearly every wet, mucky ride.


 
Get some Muc Off bike cleaner, best bike cleaner out there. I find cleaning my bike quite therapeutic. But that's just me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Problem with new bikes......I hate getting them all mucked up right away. lol. Really must get over that because I end up reverting back to the old Dawes hybrid on nearly every wet, mucky ride.


Well that it'll be most of the time then up there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

Two short rides, and I thought i was doing well on the rides, turns out not so great, still I got 3 p.b's on the out to Wakefield, 6 2nd best times and 2 3rd's which out of 14 segments is ok.
http://app.strava.com/activities/39065970
On the way back I took a different rout and called in to see a friend, luck has it he lives at the top of a hill, just one problem I think this hill has the steepest gradient I have yet done (well it felt like it) short & sweet no my time really sucked, but I got up it I think it was 15% at one point. I knew it was steep but I didn't know it was that steep, any way as I said he lived at the top, excuse for a breather, though to be honest, I could have kept going. The rest of the ride i got 3 p.b's 5 2nd best times and 2 3rds, out of 17.
http://app.strava.com/activities/39067121

But what I am pleased with are the speeds through the sections are more consistently over 11mph the slowest was this Brown Cow to Ackworth water tower not the greatest of climbs by any means, but one I seem to struggle with, 112ft climb in 0.8 mile
http://app.strava.com/activities/39067121


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well that it'll be most of the time then up there.


 
Too true Nigel. Been chucking it down all afternoon and now the wind is picking up and blowing a gale 

Have the mudguards sitting all ready to put on the new bike when it arrives. Keeps the worst of the wet from getting to me and the drivetrain.


----------



## Psyclist (29 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too true Nigel. Been chucking it down all afternoon and now the wind is picking up and blowing a gale
> 
> Have the mudguards sitting all ready to put on the new bike when it arrives. Keeps the worst of the wet from getting to me and the drivetrain.


 
Which mudguards do you have Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> Which mudguards do you have Mo?


 
Got the normal sks chromoplastic on my hybrid just now and ordered the longboards for the new one. Should give really good coverage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too true Nigel. Been chucking it down all afternoon and now the wind is picking up and blowing a gale
> 
> Have the mudguards sitting all ready to put on the new bike when it arrives. Keeps the worst of the wet from getting to me and the drivetrain.


Yea I was watch the weather some nasty winds you've been having, my eldest is in Glasgow, one in Edinburgh the other in Aberdeen (last two at Uni) eldest finish last year, so always keep an on the weather.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Jan 2013)

Well despite my great news yesterday I ended up catching a throat cold, which I desperately tried to cull. Not much time for rides today  but managed to add an extra 5 mile and a tiny 5% hill to my commute tonight. was nackered before I started out and with the breeze today I was expecting to be grunting alot, but really enjoyed it - more so as the 5 mile where down , near abandoned country lanes... so nice! Not really gone for speed today, even when the winds been with me, just doing miles for the love of it. Having lost Monday to the throat cold, It's becoming a big challenge for me to reach 400 miles by Thursday.... I'm keeping at it but won't beat myself if I miss this time.

N1 on the great performance Nigel. That climb looks vaugley similar to my Crookbarrow Way 
I regularly see a cyclist, as in full race clobber, slaughter that hill, as if it were not there :/ he always takes a drink at the bottom of the climb and goes steady till he's half/two thirds way up, then he's gone... I've tried a few times to see where but have yet to reach the top the hill in time to see


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jan 2013)

I did my first 100km ride in two years at the weekend...was hard going getting used to being on a road bike. As a result of the ride I went to my LBS the following day and purchased some SPD pedals and I'm going to replace the rear cassette (11-25) with an 11-28 to assist until I grow some more hill talent lol.

Going to get a proper bike fit sorted too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Well despite my great news yesterday I ended up catching a throat cold, which I desperately tried to cull. Not much time for rides today  but managed to add an extra 5 mile and a tiny *5%* hill to my commute tonight. was nackered before I started out and with the breeze today I was expecting to be grunting alot, but really enjoyed it - more so as the 5 mile where down , near abandoned country lanes... so nice! Not really gone for speed today, even when the winds been with me, just doing miles for the love of it. Having lost Monday to the throat cold, It's becoming a big challenge for me to reach 400 miles by Thursday.... I'm keeping at it but won't beat myself if I miss this time.
> 
> N1 on the great performance Nigel. That climb looks vaugley similar to my Crookbarrow Way
> I regularly see a cyclist, as in full race clobber, slaughter that hill, as if it were not there :/ he always takes a drink at the bottom of the climb and goes steady till he's half/two thirds way up, then he's gone... I've tried a few times to see where but have yet to reach the top the hill in time to see


5% is a lot if not well, Andy, its similar Andy but its avg was 6.6% over 0.2 miles. but only 2/3rd's the height. I did in 2.18 some guy's done it in 58's shows just hoe poor I am at this lark. 
It was this I was hoping to get back, Harwood Av Down missed it by 2's my avg speed was 24mph, compared with the 6.1mph going up the other hill over the same distance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

JoeyB said:


> I did my first *100km* ride in two years at the weekend...was hard going getting used to being on a road bike. As a result of the ride I went to my LBS the following day and purchased some SPD pedals and I'm going to replace the rear cassette (11-25) with an 11-28 to assist until I grow some more hill talent lol.
> 
> Going to get a proper bike fit sorted too.


Well done Joey. I had a 12-28 (and at one point 34) till I was getting better. Mind I also have a touring chainset rather than a road one. 48 th large ring


----------



## RWright (29 Jan 2013)

I rode another 15 miles today. Same route as yesterday and managed to knock another minute and a half off my PR time from yesterday. Didn't even have anyone behind me today.  The temperature was about 24c and the wind was not bad at all, after I got on the main part of my course. The price I will have to pay for the nice weather today, is that tomorrow, it will be warm again, there is a very strong chance of rain and possible isolated tornados. In January . Just crazy weather.

I will be watching the weather radar very closely before I go out tomorrow. I think I am close enough I can get all the miles in Thursday to get to my 400 for the month, if necessary....and I don't get blown to Oz.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I rode another 15 miles today. Same route as yesterday and managed to knock another minute and a half off my PR time from yesterday. Didn't even have anyone behind me today.  The temperature was about 24c and the wind was not bad at all, after I got on the main part of my course. The price I will have to pay for the nice weather today, is that tomorrow, it will be warm again, there is a very strong chance of rain and possible isolated tornados. In January . Just crazy weather.
> 
> I will be watching the weather radar very closely before I go out tomorrow. I think I am close enough I can get all the miles in Thursday to get to my 400 for the month, if necessary....and I don't get blown to Oz.


You will breeze it.


----------



## RWright (29 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will breeze it.


 
LOL


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> LOL


lol, that you might like that, I should do 400+ too, currently 378.


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> lol, that you might like that, I should do 400+ too, currently 378.


 Good job on getting the 400 in the weather I have been reading about. Very nice.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Good job on getting the 400 in the weather I have been reading about. Very nice.


I dont think it's been that bad really, but then I have spent some time in a _Psychiatric hospital, _I missed the better weather as i took 11 straight days off.


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

That is getting in some good rides. I can only imagine what you will do the rest of the year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> That is getting in some good rides. I can only imagine what you will do the rest of the year.


I am currently doing 5 1/2 miles less per day when out, then I did last year, but I think they are more intensive, certainly I can climb better, i have better flat speeds, I just look at the strava sections and for the most part there are more more mid teens than last year, so far if I have it right the rides are some 20% more difficult per mile than the 6 months last year with just under 1/2 mph increase, though its difficult to compare avg's, because a lot of my first couple of months were quite poor, lots of stops, these days I can do 30 miles non stop, I couldn't do that back then, let alone the hills I am doing, they arn't much we really dont have big climbs, but I am doing more climbing than I did, and whilst I might be struggling the bike is geared that i do get up, should I start to flag, which is often still, like that one on Tuesday, I couldn't have even dreamed about that when I started, let alone enjoy the fact of getting up it, it just so happened my mates garage is at the top, and it was him I went to see, otherwise I would have continued, again something I could not have done, I used to have to stop upto 3 times just doing a 10 mile ride. I suppose this year I should get a little faster, I also still carry quite a bit of weight in my bag, I did take it off to get the K.O.M. back on Monday. I can accelerate better, though 30's seems my limit flat out, I am then beginning to hurt.
So all in all I have to say I am pleased so far. So if any newbies are reading this, dont give, it does come, and this group gives lots of inspiration, and whats more they miss you if your away.
Sorry if its a bit long winded.


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

I am finding the going uphill part getting easier as well. I still need a lot of work but standing and climbing is becoming easier and, even better, so is sitting and climbing. I agree, It just takes time.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Jan 2013)

Extended my loop to a 11.55 miles this morning in the sunshine, but oh was it windy and some of the worse crosswinds I have encountered. Did it in 48 mins, so the average of 14.3 mph wasn't so bad. Also a nice steep hill which went down to 6mph, still I will be ready for it next time!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Extended my loop to a 11.55 miles this morning in the sunshine, but oh was it windy and some of the worse crosswinds I have encountered. Did it in 48 mins, so the average of 14.3 mph wasn't so bad. Also a nice steep hill which went down to 6mph, still I will be ready for it next time!


I shouldn't worry what speeds you get up them, just getting up some is an achievement.
I am hoping yo get out later, got to wait in till the O/H gets back from Sheffield, so it might be late. Mind I think I might have to take some miles of my total, as I will be going backwards.


----------



## star84 (30 Jan 2013)

did 4miles yesterday and a quick 10miles today might go out for another ride later in the evenin...10miles in 43mins is slow isnt it?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

star84 said:


> did 4miles yesterday and a quick 10miles today might go out for another ride later in the evenin...10miles in 43mins is *slow isnt it*?


No, 13.95mph avg, and if you have the winds that are kicking about, I would say well done (well, well done anyway) I only managed quicker on 28 days last year (and not much quicker) out of 111 days. and 6 out 17 so far this year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Jan 2013)

star84 said:


> ...10miles in 43mins is slow isnt it?


No, not in my books.


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Jan 2013)

Very windy today. I got in a tough 16 miles. First time average dropped below 13 mph for a while.

I'll be glad to see the end of January. Only managed 10 rides for a total of 204 miles.

I need to up the mileage in Feb


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

I just got in a few minutes ago. I got in 18 miles on the Rain Unit since the roads were wet, but it did not rain while I was out. The wind was 15 to 25 mph (the worst is supposedly yet to come) so I stayed in town with narrower streets and trees closer to the streets. It made the wind not nearly as hard to deal with. The 3 speed and wind combination worked me pretty hard, it was a good hard workout.

I am going to minimize the benefits of it by going to McDonald's a little later on, and eating a couple of big burgers and a large Mocha Frappe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

I didn't get out, had to wait in then a new router to set up. well need to be on hand the O.H. wants to do it.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jan 2013)

star84 said:


> did 4miles yesterday and a quick 10miles today might go out for another ride later in the evenin...10miles in 43mins is slow isnt it?


 
Nah, lazy maybe  but not slow. I am often as lazy as that!


----------



## star84 (30 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> No, 13.95mph avg, and if you have the winds that are kicking about, I would say well done (well, well done anyway) I only managed quicker on 28 days last year (and not much quicker) out of 111 days. and 6 out 17 so far this year.



another 8miles this evenin,i was thinkin that was slow but after readin from u guys i feel happier beside its was very windy and road wasnt flat


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jan 2013)

star84 said:


> another 8miles this evenin,i was thinkin that was slow but after readin from u guys i feel happier beside its was very windy and road wasnt flat


 
a near 14mph average over 10 miles is a good result. I think both my rides, http://app.strava.com/activities/39190329 , http://app.strava.com/activities/39190328 today came in lower, though I was not intending to make haste


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

I needed to do some tweaking to the seat on my rain bike. I had plenty of daylight left and it wasn't raining so I went for another 10 miles to get to 400 miles for the month and on the Strava Base Mile Blast. I am now in 10,906th place!!! 

It has been fun getting the work in during January. Mother Nature was a big help this first month for me. I know not everyone feels the same way.  There have been some very nice rides in the bad weather by a lot of you here, much more difficult than what I did.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> a near 14mph average over 10 miles is a good result. I think both my rides, http://app.strava.com/activities/39190329 , http://app.strava.com/activities/39190328 today came in lower, though I was not intending to make haste


3 p.b.'s as well Andy well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I needed to do some tweaking to the seat on my rain bike. I had plenty of daylight left and it wasn't raining so I went for another 10 miles to get to 400 miles for the month and on the Strava Base Mile Blast. I am now in 10,906th place!!!
> 
> It has been fun getting the work in during January. Mother Nature was a big help this first month for me. I know not everyone feels the same way.  There have been some very nice rides in the bad weather by a lot of you here, much more difficult than what I did.


Well do Rocky, I couldn't get out, so you will beat me this month.


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well do Rocky, I couldn't get out, so you will beat me this month.


 
There is still one more day and if I know you.... I don't stand a chance.  You can still get the 400 too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> There is still one more day and if I know you.... I don't stand a chance.  You can still get the 400 too.


400 yea, but I will need to do about 50 to be sure to be the best of my contacts on strava, there's you and Sally, she's doing about 20-25 miles on a turbo at the mo.


----------



## RWright (30 Jan 2013)

16 will be max I do tomorrow, if that. More likely 10 or so.

They should get double miles for turbo trainers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> 16 will be max I do tomorrow, if that. More likely 10 or so.
> 
> They should get double miles for turbo trainers.


Still got to be pushing 40 miles.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Jan 2013)

So windy today again at one point I turned right into the wind and was almost blown to a standstill 

Lightweight that I am, I stuck to the shorter (8m) circuit, managed in 32 mins.
It even rained.

(Still no work!).


----------



## Typhon (31 Jan 2013)

Well done for getting out Brian. I just did pretty much the same thing, 9 miles, got rained on a little bit and when the wind picked up I was struggling just to keep going.

http://app.strava.com/activities/39256753

Still, it was my first ride on the road for 3 weeks because of snow/ice/illness so I'm just glad to have gotten out.


----------



## simmi (31 Jan 2013)

Its official I am now a STRAVASS***E

"Choosing a Strava Segment due to favorable winds"

I am on nights tonight so always only do 20 miles or there abouts.
After watching the voluptuous Carol deliver here forecast on BBC breakfast I decided my average speed would not be good today so for a change decided to have a go at 3 down wind strava segments.

The whole ride is pancake flat so the wind was the only factor and I wanted to see what sort of difference it made.

Segment 1 2.7 miles 6th/57
6​simon hames Jan 31, 2013 26.0mi/h 170bpm 326W -
6:17
Segment 2 1.2 miles 7th/98
7​simon hames Jan 31, 2013 27.1mi/h 171bpm 361W -
2:39
Segment 3  2.7 miles 5th/32
5​simon hames Jan 31, 2013 22.9mi/h 163bpm 251W - 7:06

After the 3rd segment I started my return journey at times I felt violated, it was as hard doing 15 into the wind as it was doing 25 with it.
My segment times into the wind would make an in infirmed geriatric blush ( if they could work out how to switch the garmin on and figure out that interweb thingy)

21 miles in 1:18:24 at 16.1 mph

Overall I would think that the wind reduced my average speed by close to 2mph but I can't say for sure as I pushed hard on the down wind segments so was already knackered when it came to the hard up wind leg.

3 top 10 finishes so got to be pleased with that especially the one where I was 7th out of 98


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

I got a pb on Strava today on the wife's bike. Mind you is only the second time I have rode that stretch and the first time was on the ice tyres in the snow. Shaved 3 seconds off the time and jumped 9 places, getting the hybrid back tomorrow so will have another go at it next week


----------



## AndyPeace (31 Jan 2013)

34.2 miles to go...I'm cutting it fine, I know! not really sure I'll make it but I'm still trying! I wonder if I could call in sick today? lol

http://app.strava.com/activities/39259199


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done for getting out Brian. I just did pretty much the same thing, 9 miles, got rained on a little bit and when the wind picked up I was struggling just to keep going.



Cheers, I was glad to get in for a Cup of Tea and some fig rolls.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> 34.2 miles to go...I'm cutting it fine, I know! not really sure I'll make it but I'm still trying! I wonder if I could call in sick today? lol


Just do it (-;


----------



## Reece (31 Jan 2013)

Well had a day off work (was decided yesterday) and was planning my first ride out in a fortnight. Woke up this morning to rain and howling winds so decided to spend time with my lad and take him to the museum instead.

Just done a 45 minute turbo session though to make up for it.!

Need to get out as I have my first audax on 10th Feb. It's the clubs audax of 100km and goes out to Rutland water so has a few good hills thrown in! Can't wait.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

Just shy of 28 miles today and finished the month on 572.95 miles


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Jan 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just shy of 28 miles today and finished the month on 572.95 miles


In this wind? Well done you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> In this wind? Well done you


 
14 miles each way to and from work. This morning was lovely, mainly tail wind and downhill, tonight, well I think the polite phrase is bloody knackering. complete opposite, head wind and up hill, it took me 55 minutes to get to work and 61 to get home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just do it (-;


I remember you telling me that once on the 31st of Oct.
Well I got over 400 for the month, not as much as you Chris.
32.1 miles, but with the climbing its the toughest so far this year 1687ft on strava, though I think it was nearer 1800, everything reports it different. 7 p.b.'s though some were new sections, this I think was the most difficult. I am quite getting to like these hills.
http://app.strava.com/activities/39291429#642027944
Well done everyone that got out, it was a little breeze. avg speed was poor however, though in fairness it was a bitty ride, to docs for scripts to chemist dropped them off, bit of a ride, then find a shop for matches (left lighter at home), then ride to the spot I have a smoke, chemist pick up meds, then shop for coffee.
The other thing is, I think I could cope with a compact double now, because I never used less than 38/26 today, so if I put my train fair away (well what it would cost) I reckon that by 2019 I could get a new bike.
Elevation profile.




http://app.strava.com/activities/39291429


----------



## AndyPeace (31 Jan 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just do it (-;


Done!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jan 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Done!


Well done. you should manage 500, days are drawing out come the end feb, it's light till about 6pm.


----------



## RWright (31 Jan 2013)

Nigel, congrats on getting the 400 miles in for the month.

I did 10 windy miles today on my drop bar bike. I am going to put it on the work stand this weekend and start getting it ready for spring. I wanted to get in another ride or two on it before I spend a week or so fettling.

There was a steady 15 MPH wind from the west today, so I took a north south route.  
The crosswind wasn't too bad but was noticeable, especially so on the open areas.
After the past few days I am ready for the wind to lighten up some.

I don't know if any of you have been checking out the leaders on the Strava base mile blast but they are putting up some serious miles. I think there is going to be some drama with the results. The guy that has been in 2nd is now in 3rd. HOWEVER, he hasn't posted any rides for the last two days of the event....yet.


----------



## RWright (31 Jan 2013)

Just refreshed the Base Mile Blast page, second just went past 1st place, he was well over 200 miles behind and now is over 165 ahead.  3rd is still back there over 424 down but hasn't put any rides in the past two days. Sorry for getting off topic but this is crazy stuff.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Nigel, congrats on getting the 400 miles in for the month.
> 
> I did 10 windy miles today on my drop bar bike. I am going to put it on the work stand this weekend and start getting it ready for spring. I wanted to get in another ride or two on it before I spend a week or so fettling.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Pretty much what we had, though i think it wasn't quite that strong, I choose to ride into it, could really go anywhere else as I had little pick-ups to do, though I think I had more tailwind then head wind.
This is head/tailwind chart


and this is the rainfall, most of the last 15 miles.


Talking about Starva base mile, you piped me by 1.1 mile. Well done. some serious mileages on there.


----------



## RWright (1 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks.
> Pretty much what we had, though i think it wasn't quite that strong, I choose to ride into it, could really go anywhere else as I had little pick-ups to do, though I think I had more tailwind then head wind.
> This is head/tailwind chart
> View attachment 18355
> ...


Thanks.
Interesting charts. One of the TV channel web sites in my area has this wind direction and speed indicator thing on their web site. Tonight I am going to try and strip the code out of the page and add it to my internet home/start page. I already put their live radar and 7 day weather forecast on my home page, among other things. I think the wind direction and speed indicator will be nice to have at a glance too.


----------



## Typhon (1 Feb 2013)

Still quite strong winds out today but I was determined to do my first decent ride since I was ill and I did - 28 miles:

http://app.strava.com/activities/39367581

Whilst I was off the road because of the snow/ice/illness I put some SPDs on the triban as I had time to get used to them on the turbo trainer. I do feel more connected to the bike but boy do they make my legs ache! I guess my legs just aren't used to them.

The mileage you guys have done in January is amazing, it puts me to shame. I did 105 miles in the first 11 days of the month but then it all went wrong for the aforementioned reasons and I only got in 40 more for the rest of the month.  Hoping to start and finish this month well. I knew I'd be behind my ticker (below) until the clocks went forward but I don't want to get so far behind I can't catch up!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Still quite strong winds out today but I was determined to do my first decent ride since I was ill and I did - 28 miles:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39367581
> 
> ...


 

Good ride that. Everyones circumstances are different therefore I wouldn't worry about how many miles you have done against others.


----------



## simmi (1 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Whilst I was off the road because of the snow/ice/illness I put some SPDs on the triban as I had time to get used to them on the turbo trainer. I do feel more connected to the bike but boy do they make my legs ache! I guess my legs just aren't used to them.


 
Well done for getting out again!

With regards to you comment above it might be worth getting you cleat position checked by a LBS.

I had mine checked and they were quite a way out from the middle position I had set them at and my feet were different sizes so each shoe was different.

If I understood correctly you should be pushing from just below the joint of your big toe.


----------



## Typhon (1 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good ride that. Everyones circumstances are different therefore I wouldn't worry about how many miles you have done against others.


 
Thanks. That's true. I'm sure I will meet my goal in the end anyway, during the summer I can see myself going out almost every night to cycle.



simmi said:


> Well done for getting out again!
> 
> With regards to you comment above it might be worth getting you cleat position checked by a LBS.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I think part of the problem is that the toe clips weren't quite right for me, I was pedalling too much with my toes and not the ball of my foot which was causing me to strain my Achilles tendons. I was quite worried they were going to snap a couple of times. The ache I have now is more of an ache than a strain which is a good thing if you see what I mean. Hopefully I will just get used to it but if it persists I will definitely head down to my LBS to get them adjusted. I'm still thinking of having a full and proper bike fit and getting a better bike to be honest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Still quite strong winds out today but I was determined to do my first decent ride since I was ill and I did - 28 miles:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39367581
> 
> ...


Got to agree with Chris.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Good ride that. Everyones circumstances are different therefore I wouldn't worry about how many miles you have done against others.


+1


RWright said:


> Thanks.
> Interesting charts. One of the TV channel web sites in my area has this wind direction and speed indicator thing on their web site. Tonight I am going to try and strip the code out of the page and add it to my internet home/start page. I already put their live radar and 7 day weather forecast on my home page, among other things. I think the wind direction and speed indicator will be nice to have at a glance too.


I use sporttracks, which has plugins at a cost, for things like weather ect.. its non web based.

Two rides today, one to the hospital another just short of 30 miles.
Two p.b's though to be honest i didn't think I got any, overall 3ft extra per mile climb, than yeaterday ove 2 miles further and 0.6mph quick at 12.78mph. Total of 1966ft in total. Thats the most I have climbed per mile in a wk on avg.
There were some tough hills for me today this one was particular difficult, I am 48th out of 52 which doesn't surprise me and I was down on the 26th front and 26/23 rear. (but again I had my panniers with me so another 3-5Kg) Kippax Hill, though I did knock 48's of this A63 up then down probably due to tailwinds of 5+mph. though i think I am pleased with this, Woodlesford to Swillington Common 2.1 miles 240ft @ 2.2% avg 8th out of 9, but pleased with a first attempt.


----------



## RWright (1 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Still quite strong winds out today but I was determined to do my first decent ride since I was ill and I did - 28 miles:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39367581
> 
> Whilst I was off the road because of the snow/ice/illness I put some SPDs on the triban as I had time to get used to them on the turbo trainer. Hoping to start and finish this month well. I knew I'd be behind my ticker (below) until the clocks went forward but I don't want to get so far behind I can't catch up!


 
That was a very nice ride.

To me, working on the turbo is more difficult than road riding. You still have plenty of time to catch up. The year is young. I haven't gotten used to writing 2013 on documents yet.
(sorry, there is that gotten word again, . I used it just so I could ask: Is the word forgotten used in the UK? Just curious.)


----------



## RWright (1 Feb 2013)

Temperature is 4 c here today and sunny but the wind is from the north at 15 - 25 mph. That might not sound too bad to some people but if it wasn't the first day of the month I would not go out today. Since I want to get at least a start on a short month, I am going for it. On an east-west route.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Temperature is 4 c here today and sunny but the wind is from the north at 15 - 25 mph. That might not sound too bad to some people but if it wasn't the first day of the month I would not go out today. Since I want to get at least a start on a short month, I am going for it. On an east-west route.


I would be tempted to stay in.


----------



## Kins (1 Feb 2013)

Man Flu, nuff said.


----------



## Typhon (1 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> That was a very nice ride.
> 
> To me, working on the turbo is more difficult than road riding. You still have plenty of time to catch up. The year is young. I haven't gotten used to writing 2013 on documents yet.
> (sorry, there is that gotten word again, . I used it just so I could ask: Is the word forgotten used in the UK? Just curious.)


 
Me neither, I've had to scribble out 2012 a couple of times! And yes it is used.



RWright said:


> Temperature is 4 c here today and sunny but the wind is from the north at 15 - 25 mph. That might not sound too bad to some people but if it wasn't the first day of the month I would not go out today. Since I want to get at least a start on a short month, I am going for it. On an east-west route.


That's pretty strong, I've found that anything about 7mph has a negative effect on my average speed. A 25mph headwind is hard to keep going in!


----------



## Typhon (1 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Man Flu, nuff said.


 
The rules state that if it's just a headcold, go out and ride  but if it's in your chest then stay home. My sympathies though!


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Feb 2013)

Family Funeral today in Kettering so no rides.	  
I am looking forward to the weekend and getting out, if it rains ill get wet and if its windy I will just have to pedal harder.


----------



## Typhon (1 Feb 2013)

Sorry to hear about the funeral Brian - my condolences. 

It's going to be quite windy tomorrow and cold but sunny and no rain forecast whatsoever so should be a pretty good day to get out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Sorry to hear about the funeral Brian - my condolences.


 
Ditto.


----------



## Kins (1 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> The rules state that if it's just a headcold, go out and ride  but if it's in your chest then stay home. My sympathies though!


 
Bad cough, tight chest and high temp. Did go out this morning on the bike to get supplies in then a 3 hour hot bath and a few hours sleep and feel vaguely human. Meant to be riding with a couple of people on Sunday, will see how it goes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Bad cough, tight chest and high temp. Did go out this morning on the bike to get supplies in then a 3 hour hot bath and a few hours sleep and feel vaguely human. Meant to be riding with a couple of people on Sunday, will see how it goes.


Hope your well enough


----------



## Typhon (1 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Bad cough, tight chest and high temp. Did go out this morning on the bike to get supplies in then a 3 hour hot bath and a few hours sleep and feel vaguely human. Meant to be riding with a couple of people on Sunday, will see how it goes.


 
Fingers crossed


----------



## RWright (1 Feb 2013)

I hope you all start feeling better soon.

I got in 12 miles 10 miles, it was breezy and cool but not bad after I got going. I didn't realize my timer was not on until about two miles into the ride. 

I took a little different route to take advantage of trees for windbreaks but there was a lot more traffic. It was nice getting out and stretching the legs. I did more spinning than usual to stay a little warmer. If I can just figure out how to mount a Kleenex dispenser and trash can on my bike, this cold weather stuff wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I hope you all start feeling better soon.
> 
> I got in 12 miles 10 miles, it was breezy and cool but not bad after I got going. *I didn't realize my timer* was not on until about two miles into the ride.
> 
> I took a little different route to take advantage of trees for windbreaks but there was a lot more traffic. It was nice getting out and stretching the legs. I did more spinning than usual to stay a little warmer. If I can just figure out how to mount a Kleenex dispenser and trash can on my bike, this cold weather stuff wouldn't be bad at all.


I have done that a few times. i dont leak as much as i did.
This is an interesting chart, I have missed the weeks that dont matter the first is wk 32 last year, around about the time i got my first cadence comp, (Aug) the avg gear length was 57.68" but I only climbed 29.9ft/mile today was 57.63ft/mile with 58.47" gear length.
This wks avg is 55.41ft/mile with 57.07 gear" now whilst my speed is down a touch, I think that marks an improvement, cadence is down as well.


----------



## RWright (2 Feb 2013)

That looks like a very nice improvement to me. I am getting better on them now as well. I have been working more on uphill parts, trying to keep my minimum speed above a certain speed. I am noticing an improvement there. It is feeling easier. I am standing while climbing more now. I guess I mean more like, rather than sit and pedal thru the inclines, I get up and accelerate on them now, even shifting to a higher gear to do them. I still have a lot more getting into shape to do but I think if I were to start pushing for quicker times I could probably do better than I have done before. However a lot depends on the wind direction and even how I feel on a particular day. I am getting lighter and I think I am maybe faster than I have been since I started back riding.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Feb 2013)

Well, gave my new Forme Longcliffe its maiden voyage this morning and managed to come off it on a stretch of ice. Luckily saw the ice and thought I could ride very slowly over it but the bike just shot from under me so quickly it was unreal. No harm done other than a gouge out of the pedals which were old ones anyway and the teeniest of scrapes on the brake just behind the hood. Oh, and a wee scrape on my knee. Lol

Felt weird being back on a road bike after spending so long on the Dawes and to be honest, it wasn't any faster. Will persevere though and give the road bikes a good try this year and hopefully start feeling more comfortable and at ease on them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, gave my new Forme Longcliffe its maiden voyage this morning and managed to come off it on a stretch of ice. Luckily saw the ice and thought I could ride very slowly over it but the bike just shot from under me so quickly it was unreal. No harm done other than a gouge out of the pedals which were old ones anyway and the teeniest of scrapes on the brake just behind the hood. Oh, and a wee scrape on my knee. Lol
> 
> Felt weird being back on a road bike after spending so long on the Dawes and to be honest, it wasn't any faster. Will persevere though and give the road bikes a good try this year and hopefully start feeling more comfortable and at ease on them.


Sorry to hear about the spill, glad both of you are ok,


----------



## Kins (2 Feb 2013)

Glad the bikes ok!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> That looks like a very nice improvement to me. I am getting better on them now as well. I have been working more on uphill parts, trying to keep my minimum speed above a certain speed. I am noticing an improvement there. It is feeling easier. I am standing while climbing more now. I guess I mean more like, rather than sit and pedal thru the inclines, I get up and accelerate on them now, even shifting to a higher gear to do them. I still have a lot more getting into shape to do but I think if I were to start pushing for quicker times I could probably do better than I have done before. However a lot depends on the wind direction and even *how I feel* on a particular day. I am getting lighter and I think I am maybe faster than I have been since I started back riding.


When I set off, I think what the f am doing this for again, but usually by about 10 miles I am ok.


----------



## Typhon (2 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, gave my new Forme Longcliffe its maiden voyage this morning and managed to come off it on a stretch of ice. Luckily saw the ice and thought I could ride very slowly over it but the bike just shot from under me so quickly it was unreal. No harm done other than a gouge out of the pedals which were old ones anyway and the teeniest of scrapes on the brake just behind the hood. Oh, and a wee scrape on my knee. Lol
> 
> Felt weird being back on a road bike after spending so long on the Dawes and to be honest, it wasn't any faster. Will persevere though and give the road bikes a good try this year and hopefully start feeling more comfortable and at ease on them.


 
Sorry to hear that Mo. Glad you're ok and there wasn't too much damage to the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2013)

I think this illustrates it a little better. I have been redesigning my spread sheet, the old became to cumbersome.






and if the other data is right I have gone from 235V.A.M. to 409


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Feb 2013)

30 miles done. Great morning at Cardiff Bay. Now to sit down to the rugby and celebrate a Wales win with a beer and curry later.


----------



## daddypaul3 (2 Feb 2013)

15 miles this morning was a bit brisk that wind though slowed me down a bit ,


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am looking forward to the weekend and getting out, if it rains ill get wet and if its windy I will just have to pedal harder.



Well it was sunny and chuffing windy with a real windchill effect, but no rain. I reversed the 12 mile loop I did the other day, a bit slower at 49 mins but I did enjoy it.

Time to get the baby wipes out again.


----------



## Kins (2 Feb 2013)

Very sunny today, so flu not withstanding decided to pop out on my road bike for a little pootle. Didn't start off well, from leaving my flat and carrying my bike down the stairs, the front wheel fell off and bounced merrily down the stairs before clattering into the exit door. It seems one of the threads is buggered (not quick release, solid axles). Nipped up stairs for my spanners and tightened up as best I can, and seems ok after a vigorous shake.

Did 3 miles before cough started playing up and returned home. Fresh air probably did me good but doesn't feel like it right now!


----------



## Typhon (2 Feb 2013)

Well done for getting out everyone. I did my training loop but oh dear lord, did my legs hurt. Not since I first started cycling have they hurt anywhere near as much as they did today. I'm not sure whether it's

A. The SPDs
B. Still getting back to fitness after being ill
C. The wind
D. 3 ride in 3 days

I think it's mostly A & D but a little bit of the others too. It's been a long time since I did rides on consecutive days, let alone 3 in 3 days and using the SPDs just feels like I am using different muscles and it's almost like learning to cycle again. Average heartrate is the lowest I've ever recorded on the road simply because I could just not push my legs hard enough!

http://app.strava.com/activities/39482602

It's not going to rain tomorrow and it's a shame to waste the day but I think a rest day is needed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done for getting out everyone. I did my training loop but oh dear lord, did my legs hurt. Not since I first started cycling have they hurt anywhere near as much as they did today. I'm not sure whether it's
> 
> A. The SPDs
> B. Still getting back to fitness after being ill
> ...


Two P.B.'s and a 2nd out of of 5 segments, cant be bad.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done for getting out everyone. I did my training loop but oh dear lord, did my legs hurt. Not since I first started cycling have they hurt anywhere near as much as they did today. I'm not sure whether it's
> 
> A. The SPDs
> B. Still getting back to fitness after being ill
> ...





Assuming the SPD's are adjusted right I will put my money on C and D.


----------



## Typhon (2 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Two P.B.'s and a 2nd out of of 5 segments, cant be bad.


 
Ah but they're a bit misleading. One pb is down to the unusual north westerly wind, one is because some guy was behind me and I didn't want him to overtake me because I knew there was a long downhill bit after that which he would hold me up on (unfortunately he did overtake and did hold me up) and the second place is because that's a segment I never normally ride, it's the shortest way home and I normally take a 2 mile diversion but today I was just too knackered!



BrianEvesham said:


> Assuming the SPD's are adjusted right I will put my money on C and D.


 
I think they're adjusted right, they're not causing me pain, just causing my legs to ache. I think it might be because my feet are locked in a certain position whereas with the toe clips I could move my feet around to a certain extent. C and D are definitely huge factors though. It doesn't look like the wind is going to die down any time soon either. 

When I speak to non-cycling people they just don't understand how big a factor the wind is. If it's blowing a gale they sort of get it, but days like today when there is only really a breeze they don't. 14 mph has a huge effect though. This is the amount of power you need to maintain 15mph on the flat if you're 13 stone like me:
5mph winds: 94W
10mph winds: 183W
15mph winds: 317W
20mph winds: 503W

This is why I'm glad I have my heart rate monitor now. It's the only true measure of how much effort you've put in, there are way too many variables out on the open road.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> if you're 13 stone like me.



I can only dream, as I certainly can't remember back that far.

Can you imagine a 5 stone child on your back for the whole ride? You can. 
Welcome to my world  

Edit;
The current child is getting smaller with each ride though.


----------



## Typhon (2 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I can only dream, as I certainly can't remember back that far.
> 
> Can you imagine a 7/8 year old kid on your back for the whole ride? You can.
> Welcome to my world


 
 Well just give it time and I'm sure with the Triban you'll get back there eventually!

I forgot that I didn't actually need to put the weight in there as that's a calculation for the flat so it doesn't make any difference, it's still the same total power needed.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Feb 2013)

Back to the roots for me today. A very sedate 8 miles with Max round the country lanes very enjoyable and relaxing.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Back to the roots for me today. A very sedate 8 miles with Max round the country lanes very enjoyable and relaxing.


 
Sounds good. Don't know about you but I find I am in no hurry these days, in life or cycling. Life flies by quick enough.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds good. Don't know about you but I find I am in no hurry these days, in life or cycling. Life flies by quick enough.


 In life yes, but when I am out on my own Cycling i always push push push, if that makes sense. So it's extra nice to go out just for a gentle ride with the eldest. I can't wait for his brother to come with us it should be even better, he's just to scatty on the road at the moment (6yrs).


----------



## Reece (3 Feb 2013)

Finally got out today after 3-4 weeks home being turbo bound lol.

Early club ride doing nearly 30miles. Went better than I thought, Turbo must be keeping me in shape. Very windy out today and had a few crosswinds at times either battering my face or nearly blowing me off the bike.

http://app.strava.com/activities/39636270

Couple of segment improvements I'm happy with to:

http://app.strava.com/activities/39636270#650254306
http://app.strava.com/activities/39636270#650254263


----------



## simmi (3 Feb 2013)

My second club ride today, 50 miles plus extra to get there and back, 62 miles in total.

http://app.strava.com/activities/39632450

62 miles in 4:00:18 at 15.5 mph

Very eventful ride, after about 10 miles we crossed a level crossing and 2 guys went down.
One was ok but the other hit the floor head first, thank god he had a helmet on.
He was knocked out cold and led across the tracks.
Fellow cyclechat member donnyjnk being first aid trained and ex military took charge of the situation and organized the guys moving the rider from the track and positioning him as safely as possible.
I made the 999 call and have to say the speed with which they turned up was amazing.
The guy soon came round and was whisked off to hospital for tests.
donnyjnk handled the whole situation with a huge amount of professionalism and impressed me hugely.
We continued the ride but as you might imagine the atmosphere was a little subdued.

Edit, I have just heard that the guy is out of hospital and other than a headache is ok and looking forward to next weeks ride, good news!


----------



## Kins (3 Feb 2013)

I hope he is ok, brilliant that donny sorted it out. Get well soon "insertnamehere"


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Feb 2013)

I hope he is ok as well, do you know what made them go down?


----------



## simmi (3 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I hope he is ok as well, do you know what made them go down?


The train track was at about 30 degrees to the road, the rails were wet and as soon as the front wheels hit them it was game over, 2 club members had previously done the same on the exact same crossing so I would think it would be one to avoid in the future.


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

First ride yesterday on the triban 3. 47 miles was going for maiden 50 but legs started shouting "enough, already" managed another "relaxing" 22 today. Loving my new steed. Loads of pb's.
Just wish the wind would knock it on the head for a bit.
https://www.strava.com/rides/39450483
https://www.strava.com/rides/39595980


----------



## Typhon (3 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Finally got out today after 3-4 weeks home being turbo bound lol.
> 
> Early club ride doing nearly 30miles. Went better than I thought, Turbo must be keeping me in shape. Very windy out today and had a few crosswinds at times either battering my face or nearly blowing me off the bike.


 

Glad you could get out mate. I know from personal experience this week how great it is to get out after a long time off the road. 



simmi said:


> My second club ride today, 50 miles plus extra to get there and back, 62 miles in total.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39632450
> 
> 62 miles in 4:00:18 at 15.5 mph


 
Another metric century and a great average, very nice! Glad your clubmate is ok, that could have been nasty. A lot of people on this forum seem to hate helmets but I'd never go out without one personally.



Billy Adam said:


> First ride yesterday on the triban 3. 47 miles was going for maiden 50 but legs started shouting "enough, already" managed another "relaxing" 22 today. Loving my new steed. Loads of pb's.
> Just wish the wind would knock it on the head for a bit.
> https://www.strava.com/rides/39450483
> https://www.strava.com/rides/39595980


 
I think you've probably set a record for average speed _and_ distance on a maiden voyage on a Triban 3. Well done!


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Glad you could get out mate. I know from personal experience this week how great it is to get out after a long time off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, like I say can't wait for the wind to ease off. Happy days 8o)


----------



## simmi (3 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Another metric century and a great average, very nice! Glad your clubmate is ok, that could have been nasty. A lot of people on this forum seem to hate helmets but I'd never go out without one personally.


 
I have to agree with you and having witnessed that firsthand I now feel even more stongly.
The impact actually snapped the guys helmet, what it would have done to his head does not bear thinking about.

IMHO I would think in the 21st century it was time for legislation.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I have to agree with you and having witnessed that firsthand I now feel even more stongly.
> The impact actually snapped the guys helmet, what it would have done to his head does not bear thinking about.
> 
> IMHO I would think in the 21st century it was time for legislation.


I agree, but there are plenty on here that would disagree.
I hope this doesn't turn into handbags at dawn thread !


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I have to agree with you and having witnessed that firsthand I now feel even more stongly.
> The impact actually snapped the guys helmet, what it would have done to his head does not bear thinking about.
> 
> IMHO I would think in the 21st century it was time for legislation.


Totally agree. Seems silly that you have to wear a helmet on a moped which is limited to 30mph. But it's left to riders discretion on a bike which can reach higher speeds.


----------



## simmi (3 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I agree, but there are plenty on here that would disagree.
> I hope this doesn't turn into handbags at dawn thread !


You will never get 100% consensus on anything, some people have no problem driving without a seat belt or using a mobile or even drink driving.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> My second club ride today, 50 miles plus extra to get there and back, 62 miles in total.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39632450
> 
> ...


Well done on the century, and glad to hear hes ok.



Reece said:


> Finally got out today after 3-4 weeks home being turbo bound lol.


About time we saw you back on the road, well done on the times.



Billy Adam said:


> First ride yesterday on the triban 3. 47 miles was going for maiden 50 but legs started shouting "enough, already" managed another "relaxing" 22 today. Loving my new steed. Loads of pb's.
> Just wish the wind would knock it on the head for a bit.
> https://www.strava.com/rides/39450483
> https://www.strava.com/rides/39595980


it's wasn't too windy when it was snowing, again well done on the times.



BrianEvesham said:


> I can only dream, as I certainly can't remember back that far.
> 
> Can you imagine a 5 stone child on your back for the whole ride? You can.
> Welcome to my world
> ...


As James says, it will go, just do as much as you can.
As for me today, 31 miles @ 13.14mph but it ranks as my 2nd most difficult ride including the 100km I did in Nov. it has to do with height climbed per mile (or avg grade, uphill, over all grade is zero as I start and end at home) today it was 1.3% or 68.48ft per mile, I have done steeper but over like 4-10 miles. first half I had a head wind of up to 10mph but it was more gusty than constant, than mainly tailwinds for the 2nd half apart from the last few miles, but to be honest I didn't really find it much of a problem apart from being blown around a little.
Things I was pleased with, gear inch has increased again but cadence is down, this is due to the hills, and whilst speed hasn't increased it hasn't fallen and considering the increase in elevation gained I think I am finally making some improvements.
I am also finding I am actually recovering whilst going uphill, and climbing on the 48th front chain ring, not the more difficult climbs mind, also the lowest i used was 38/26 which is I think 38.4" which i think means i could get away with a double now.
Best bits were I might be last but this was incredible steep for me. avg grade 9.7%
http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650992160
p.b.'s here
http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650538063
http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650538081
http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650538098
though they are downhill bits.
6 2nd's and 3 3rd's
This is worth a mention http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650551702 and this as it was into that headwind http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650551702.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> You will never get 100% consensus on anything, some people have no problem driving without a seat belt or using a mobile or even drink driving.


One of those, the truck I drove didn't have one fitted, but I agree they save lives as do helmets.
As for driving I was quite highly trained, so I had quite an idea what people should and possible would do, (not 100% agreed) but this has carried over to my cycling, it is something that I am considering now my speeds are higher, but my biggest fear is getting dragged under a truck, though I give them plenty of room when they need to make wide turns ect. some dont quite give the same curtsey when over taking, though most do.


----------



## Reece (3 Feb 2013)

Cheers Nigel. I had to get out whatever the weather today.

Got my first audax next Sunday. It's a 100km ride that a member of the club organises. Just hoping the wind dies down for it lol.


----------



## tomahawk (3 Feb 2013)

23 miles today - farthest I've been. Struggled on last 10. first part of ride was to Stockbridge and involved Winton hill which is a mile long 6% climb. You know that its going to be tough when they've actually called it " xxx hill". Constant headwind for first bit which drained me. will take food next time as I think I was bonking. Still enjoyed being out though.


----------



## simmi (4 Feb 2013)

I have just been looking at all my rides on Garmin Connect I have done 3 below 20 miles, 10 in the 20's, 6 in the 30's, 5 in the 50's and 2 in the 60's but none in the 40's how strange is that?


----------



## Billy Adam (4 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I have just been looking at all my rides on Garmin Connect I have done 3 below 20 miles, 10 in the 20's, 6 in the 30's, 5 in the 50's and 2 in the 60's but none in the 40's how strange is that?


Life begins at 40 Simmi


----------



## Billy Adam (4 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> One of those, the truck I drove didn't have one fitted, but I agree they save lives as do helmets.
> As for driving I was quite highly trained, so I had quite an idea what people should and possible would do, (not 100% agreed) but this has carried over to my cycling, it is something that I am considering now my speeds are higher, but my biggest fear is getting dragged under a truck, though I give them plenty of room when they need to make wide turns ect. some dont quite give the same curtsey when over taking, though most do.


I drive a HGV for my sins, and since starting to ride again it's good to see it from both sides. But what a lot cyclists forget/don't know is blind spots. Once you're along side a lorry on the nearside you're invisible for about the first quarter of the truck. So I for one won't under take a truck if I can help it.


----------



## star84 (4 Feb 2013)

30miles done on saturday my tighs was really killing me after that as its my first 30miles ride plus it was windy and not a flat road and then another 10miles yesterday,weather was nice sat and sun but very windy..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I have just been looking at all my rides on Garmin Connect I have done 3 below 20 miles, 10 in the 20's, 6 in the 30's, 5 in the 50's and 2 in the 60's but none in the 40's how strange is that?


Probably just the routes you do, mine tend to be up to 30 and I usually have to do a few laps around the estate to make them over 30.


----------



## star84 (4 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Probably just the routes you do, mine tend to be up to 30 and I usually have to do a few laps around the estate to make them over 30.
> View attachment 18516



nice one


----------



## Kins (4 Feb 2013)

Went to work, ride was ok, and felt good but the cold air must have sent my cough off, so rode home again at lunch. Afternoon of hot chocolate and kick ass movie so isn't all bad.

Some nice rides going on there guys.  Seems after the snow people are really back into it.

Weather has been pretty good to ride in so kinda disappointed not to be out there putting in some miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2013)

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit rough Kins...........but if you don't need your good weather can I have it please?  Strong winds and snow showers up here with more to come


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Feb 2013)

Been a bit blustery here today, only nipped out to get a new gear cable, as I am going to put the original 52/40/30 chainset back on, with one exception I am changing the rear 26 to a 28 that will keep 1st on the middle ring about the same as same 40/28 as opposed to 38/26 38.4" opposed to 37.6" so it's a little lower, but the 30/28 is not as low as 26/26, but I haven't been using that on anything but really difficult bits, and then not recently, so should be ok.


----------



## simmi (4 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Been a bit blustery here today, only nipped out to get a new gear cable, as I am going to put the original 52/40/30 chainset back on, with one exception I am changing the rear 26 to a 28 that will keep 1st on the middle ring about the same as same 40/28 as opposed to 38/26 38.4" opposed to 37.6" so it's a little lower, but the 30/28 is not as low as 26/26, but I haven't been using that on anything but really difficult bits, and then not recently, so should be ok.


I should think 30/28 would be fine for anything unless you are off to the dales of pennines.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I should think 30/28 would be fine for anything unless you are off to the dales of pennines.


Well I did this http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650992160 and the rest of it http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650538069 in 38/26 and as 40/28 is a tad lower I should be ok till I am more used to it, I am really enjoying what cycling i am doing at the mo.


----------



## RWright (5 Feb 2013)

I just got in another normal 10 miler today on the Townie. I have my drop bar bike on the work stand getting cleaned and fitted with its new spring attire (tires, bar tape, saddle). I have been doing some saddle experimenting on all my bikes and the drop bar bike is the only one at the moment that I would want to do any real miles on. Since it is in dry dock I am just doing the short daily rides.

I am going to upgrade the saddles on all my bikes. Time to get rid of the big cushy seat on the Townie. It sits too upright to simply put on one of the race style saddles I have laying around collecting dust (but I have been trying ). The old vinyl Brooks sprung saddle I have on my Raleigh is well past its prime too.

I am seeing some nice long rides on here, making me want to get some longer rides in too.


----------



## simmi (5 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I did this http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650992160 and the rest of it http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470#650538069 in 38/26 and as 48/28 is a tad lower I should be ok till I am more used to it, I am really enjoying what cycling i am doing at the mo.


Thats a decent gradient 9.7 average only short I know but don't think you will find much steeper in our part of the world.

Its not all about the gradient though coming back from your area the other day I cycled up this hill, not that steep but it was exposed and I had a 20mph right at me and honest to God only just made it up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Thats a decent gradient 9.7 average only short I know but don't think you will find much steeper in our part of the world.
> 
> Its not all about the gradient though coming back from your area the other day I cycled up this hill, not that steep but it was exposed and I had a 20mph right at me and honest to God only just made it up.


I know where you mean, I haven't been up or down that section but the village you went through just after it Hooton Pagnell, I went right travelling North on N Field Road, but I was going down.
North out of Wentbridge is I think one of the longest, and there is a section between Knottingley and Cas, thats a fair slog, and Queens Drive in Cas, but I am finding the more I do these steeper ones, I am now recovering on minor gradients, rather than flat or down hill. Thats what I did yesterday, on the way back from the shop, tried to do the short climbs we have around here but as many as I could, but the weather was really sh**** and I could hardly see, also if the figures are right, the two short rides with a combined distance of 12Km in terms of difficult was more difficult than the 52Km I did last Thursday using this formula CLIMBBYBIKE-INDEX (H*100/D)*2 + H²/D + D/1000 + (T-1000)/100


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2013)

More snow again here 

Fitted my new Durano Plus tyres though so accomplished something. Bit nervous doing it as I have to thank the p******e fairy for not visiting me yet so have never had to remove a tyre.

Bit sore on the thumbs getting the last bit on but made it eventually. Not sure I would like to have to do it at the side of the road when your hands are cold and wet though. Maybe once they have been on a while they fit easier next time??


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2013)

Certain tyres are easier to fit as well Mo, the Continental and Bontrager are easier then the Kenda I had on before, side walls arn't as thick.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Certain tyres are easier to fit as well Mo, the Continental and Bontrager are easier then the Kenda I had on before, side walls arn't as thick.


I had bontragers on my old bike and you could take them off and put them back on without levers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2013)

You should try putting marathon winters on a hybrid. After a good hour on the one tyre I gave up and went to the LBS


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Feb 2013)

Snow flurries here this morning and very strong cold biting wind but made it out for the 12 mile circuit in a slower 50 mins. 
Very cold when I got back, so cold infact that I thought I had lost the family jewels  I was also reminded of my pre-pubescent days.	 

I really needed a shower and cuppa soup to warm up.

Never thought I would ride out on a snowy day!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Snow flurries here this morning and very strong cold biting wind but made it out for the 12 mile circuit in a slower 50 mins.
> Very cold when I got back, so cold infact that I thought I had lost the family jewels  I was also reminded of my pre-pubescent days.
> 
> I really needed a shower and cuppa soup to warm up.


Got to agree with that, my run to the photo group was very slow, coming back wasn't so bad, but the winds had died down some what. 14+mins longer than last week, last week sub 40 mins this week 54min's just short of 10 miles.


----------



## Kins (5 Feb 2013)

Tried snowing here for 5 minutes just before I left but turned into lovely sunshine for a couple of hours. Nice ride to work. Home was into the wind and struggled breathing properly, feels like a crab apple stuck in my neck. 

Didn't rain on the ride back though it looks like it wants to. Looks like some places taking another snow battering, long range for round here for the next week looks fine except for Saturday which will just be abit cold.

We'll see....... Michael Fish anyone?


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> We'll see....... Michael Fish anyone?


----------



## simmi (5 Feb 2013)

Good ride today cold and windy with snow on the back roads so speed was down again.

40.2 miles in 2:58:00 at 13.5mph.

http://app.strava.com/activities/39864633

Made sure I was wrapped up nice and warm, more layers than normal but I'm glad I did on the tops of the hills with the snow on the ground it was only just above zero and with the windchill it was definitely weather more suited to polar bears.





Other than my feet for the last half hour I kept surprisingly warm.
With a strong westerly I decided to head into it, my thinking being that when I got tired I could turn round and have an easy run back.
It was a bit treacherous in places so had to slow right down on some of the descents and bends my route was sometime dictated by which way had the least snow, I also made one wrong turn that I had to doubled back on.
I used the ride to work on my technique I would say I spent a good third on the drops which for me is a lot, I am finding climbing good on the drops with my weight well back and a high cadence I seen to get to the top quicker and in better shape.
Felt really fresh when I got back a combination of improved cycling fitness and the enforced slower pace.
I had just got out of a nice hot shower when my youngest reminded me I had promised to take him round the local woods on his MTB.
A promise is a promise so finished off the day with a 4 mile off road ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2013)

As naff as the weather was going out, it improved a little coming back, so avg sp improved from 10.8mph to 13.6mph but overall quite poor even by my standeds.
However on the positive I got 5 p.b's and 2 2nds, though one was only a matter of continuing along a section instead of stopping for I cig where I normally do.
This is probably the best Aberford Road Short Climb 
http://app.strava.com/activities/39867831


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Good ride today cold and windy with snow on the back roads so speed was down again.
> 
> 40.2 miles in 2:58:00 at *13.5mph.*
> 
> .


You were still quicker, than me lol.


----------



## simmi (5 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You were still quicker, than me lol.


I've got 5 or 6 years on you, don't know how much difference that makes?
I would also think my bike though only a ribble with a alloy frame would be a little quicker than your Viking which if I remember correctly is also sporting panniers
So all things being equal you may in fact relatively speaking be quicker than me lol.


----------



## simmi (5 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As naff as the weather was going out, it improved a little coming back, so avg sp improved from 10.8mph to 13.6mph but overall quite poor even by my standeds.
> However on the positive I got 5 p.b's and 2 2nds, though one was only a matter of continuing along a section instead of stopping for I cig where I normally do.
> This is probably the best Aberford Road Short Climb
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39867831


You are off the last Strava page so your climbing is definitely getting better.


----------



## simmi (5 Feb 2013)

I have just checked mycyclinglog goals and I am ahead of schedule

But by tomorrow I will be behind again

Got to 300 miles though so 10% there!


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Feb 2013)

Been feeling a bit off colour, despite my great health news... managed a few rides though

http://app.strava.com/activities/39629900 , this on Sunday...the garmin and I had a big fall out this day. It refused to give me any turn directions but was more than happy to scream at me when I was off course. Gave up on it and followed road signs instead!
and feeling better today I made a lunchtime effort for this short ride,
http://app.strava.com/activities/39847327
feeling like summer with my shades on!


----------



## Billy Adam (6 Feb 2013)

Just a quick ride tonight. Didn't think the traffic would be as bad as it was.
At least I got out. 
https://www.strava.com/rides/39977872
Six months ago I would have been over the moon with 10 miles. Funny how your expectations change.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Feb 2013)

The wind (	  ) beat me today, I did the 8 mile circuit in 35 mins. It was a right workout, I seemed to be going into the wind the whole ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

47.1 miles today (two trips one of 25.4 and one of 21.7) most I have done in a day, plus 7 pbs on strava and both trips over 15mph. 9 more miles to hit 700 for the year. To see I am pleased with myself is an understatement.


----------



## Sillyoldman (6 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should try putting marathon winters on a hybrid. After a good hour on the one tyre I gave up and went to the LBS



This guy is great and makes it look easy. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 47.1 miles today (two trips one of 25.4 and one of 21.7) most I have done in a day, plus 7 pbs on strava and both trips over 15mph. 9 more miles to hit 700 for the year. To see I am pleased with myself is an understatement.


Please tell me you had no wind in your neck of the woods.

Great achievement.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Please tell me you had no wind in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Great achievement.


 
Loads of wind, most of it behind me .

I was lucky the wind this morning was westerly (I think) this evening it was a north wind. I commute south to north in the morning and north to south in the evening.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> This guy is great and makes it look easy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4


 
I can get the pluses on. its the winters that I couldn't do. Though he does them a lot quicker than me!


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Feb 2013)

I've been struggling to get out lately with the weather and work. Managed 30 miles on Saturday and did 15 more tonight. Considering the weather I'm please to see I've covered 250 miles since the new year. 

The next few days look better so I can get some miles in.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Feb 2013)

Yeah, no wind here today. I have the coach parked up here so I am technically at work so only a quick 8 mile circuit incase the phone rings (30mins).
Also great excitement here as I wore my bib tights last worn in 1991 ! I was surprised how comfortable they are with no gel padding. I don't know if it would be the same after 20 or 30 miles though.


----------



## simmi (8 Feb 2013)

My usual 22 miles before nights route

22 miles in 1:24:43 at 15.6mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/40168177

The overall time today was meaningless the center of Doncaster was like a car park and I'm not going down the inside of a lorry for anything
As the old saying goes "it is better to be late in this life, than early in the next"

Virtually no wind so managed to get in some good strava segment improvements

Hills are definitely my weak point so was pleased to improve my average speed up this one, from 11.3mph to 14mph

This one is right next to it and in effect is the long run down the other side and I improved my speed from 18.3mph to 23mph

I have been working on riding on the drops and still find it strange but the difference it makes when riding fast is quite amazing.

I think the comparison between the times above illustrates this, both were in benign weather, for both I was trying hard the only difference was my riding style.

I have still got a bit too much frontage to ride for long distances on the drops so will have to drop another stone or so but I am now up to 33lb total loss so another 14lb or so should be doable.

Off to bed now to get a couple of hours before my 12 hour night shift


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I have been working on riding on the drops and still find it strange but the difference it make when riding fast is quite amazing.



I keep trying to use the drops but my gut gets in the way	Eek	  
it is shrinking though!


----------



## simmi (8 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I keep trying to use the drops but my gut gets in the way, it is shrinking though!


Mine still is at 13st 12lb, I have also got very big thighs which add to it.
I find if I pedal heel down when I come over the top my legs do not come up as high.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Feb 2013)

I don't know my weight at the moment ( scales broken) but guess around 18 st. I can get down on the drops but my stomach get pushed up and I find it harder to breathe.


----------



## Billy Adam (8 Feb 2013)

When I started this cycling lark in aug 12 I weighed in at 16'8 I'm now 13'3. I never thought weight loss could be so "enjoyable". 8o). Plus today I did my first 40+mph burst. Christ that was fast. 
I'm loving my bike. 
https://www.strava.com/rides/40189470


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Feb 2013)

Wow that's fast, I start to bottle it about 30mph, how long did you hold that for?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> This guy is great and makes it look easy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4


Had puncture tonight and got the marathon winter back on first time using this method, except I didn't use the straps. 

Also replaced a stud okay, apart from knackering my best ratchet screwdriver which I thought was the ideal diameter to hold the stud, the bleeding thing is holding it now, it is completely jammed inside


----------



## Billy Adam (8 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Wow that's fast, I start to bottle it about 30mph, how long did you hold that for?


Not to long Brian, approaching roundabout put paid to that. (That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it). Just got to get my speed up going the other way.


----------



## Typhon (8 Feb 2013)

Congrats on the weight loss Billy and well done to everyone who's got out. I haven't had a chance all week and now it's going to rain all weekend.  Very frustrating, especially as I have fitted new wheels to the Triban today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Mine still is at 13st 12lb, I have also got very *big thighs* which add to it.
> I find if I pedal heel down when I come over the top my legs do not come up as high.


Thats why your quicker than me, I knew it wasn't the bike.
Just keep at it Brian and Billy the weight will come down.
I did 40+ some years ago, the bike isn't geared to go that fast.
I did 25 miles with a climb rate of 59.52ft per mile and an avg gear " of 59.52 it stopped recording the cadence after 14 miles so i dont know how accurate that is. however it is slight more climbing than Tuesday but not as far, and I was nearly 1/2 mpg faster 12.58 to 12.97, it was more of an ad-hoc ride I just rode after the hospital, but i was pleased with this Loscoe Ln Climb because I did it the same little segment on my second ride back in June, and it nearly killed me, and if I have the data right means I climbed it with an avg 62.92" gear which is about 48/20 so on my bike would be 19 or 21 on the rear, which is about right, I have found I am doing more climbing in the 48 ring.
I got 3 new p.b.'s but as they ar part of the same stretch of road i dont suppose they count that much apart from I did a better time over the section. This used to terrify me Park Lane to Jubilee Way normally its after a long stretch which is a slight climb, then you have that little climb, well I would have got a p.b. but the fact my bungee hooks were lose, it now doesn't bother me.
I suppose my speed may increase a little as I am building strength/stamina climbing in higher gears, which hopefully will have a knock on effect what gearing I can use on the flat. I might try a more sedate ride tomorrow, and see if it has.
http://app.strava.com/activities/40188642


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Feb 2013)

OK I give up hope of a good ride for today, horrible drizzle and cold. I even earnt a weekend ride pass from OH.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> OK I give up hope of a good ride for today, horrible drizzle and cold. I even earnt a weekend ride pass from OH.


 
Same here. Got my new bike sitting in the living room waiting for me to ride it as well, never ridden on skinny tyres before so I want to go out when it is dry for my first ride, plus it is white and I don't want to get it filthy just yet. 

On the plus side I have fitted the bottle cage, rear light, mount for the GPS and front light mounts.

Also replaced the missing studs on the winter tyres on the hybrid - had one completely gone on the front and two I replaced on the rear as they were half out.


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Feb 2013)

Managed to get a quick 10 miles in this morning, was chilly but nice to get out again.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Feb 2013)

Skived off work yesterday afternoon and got in a good 25 miles in decent weather. Out again this morning for another 20 miles. For the first time this year I ventured up hill into the Brecon Beacons. I struggled to get my 21 stone over the hills and the last 7 miles were into a cold north wind and a gradual up hill. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/40270710

Averaged 12.5 which was disappointing. Beating Bowel Cancer confirmed my London 100 place this week so I need to knuckle down, lose weight and do much more up hill riding. The 7 months will pass quickly.

Better weather and lighter nights will no doubt help.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Feb 2013)

Top man PhilinMerthyr.
+1 for skivin !


----------



## Reece (9 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Skived off work yesterday afternoon and got in a good 25 miles in decent weather. Out again this morning for another 20 miles. For the first time this year I ventured up hill into the Brecon Beacons. I struggled to get my 21 stone over the hills and the last 7 miles were into a cold north wind and a gradual up hill.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40270710
> 
> ...


 
Nice one Phil and everyone else who's been out

Ive got my first Audax tomorrow although the weather forecast isn't great 

But I'm hell bent on getting out unless real heavy rain, snow or considerably icy roads. A few others I'm riding with are getting itchy feet sue to the forecast but plenty others are definitely riding (70 of them road it in the snow last year lol). Fingers crossed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Phil and everyone else who's been out
> 
> Ive got my first Audax tomorrow although the weather forecast isn't great
> 
> But I'm hell bent on getting out unless real heavy rain, snow or considerably icy roads. A few others I'm riding with are getting itchy feet sue to the forecast but plenty others are definitely riding (70 of them road it in the snow last year lol). Fingers crossed


 
Reece, the roads have been icy the last few mornings going to work, but have been clear by evening time, assuming the Audax doesn't start too early, ice shouldn't be a problem, snow is forecast tomorrow, but if the roads stay wet I can't see it settling.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Reece (9 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Reece, the roads have been icy the last few mornings going to work, but have been clear by evening time, assuming the Audax doesn't start too early, ice shouldn't be a problem, snow is forecast tomorrow, but if the roads stay wet I can't see it settling.
> 
> Enjoy your ride.


8.30AM star from the club house on Haynes Road just off Uppingham Road. This is the route planned http://connect.garmin.com/course/2843112

Oh and Wow! Just seen your mileage on the mycycling log sig, that is some great going, well done!


----------



## Dan Allison (9 Feb 2013)

Wasn't able to get out today as had to look after Daughter, (wife not feeling well) but after lunch seeing it so dry put the Mountain bike in the car with the weeride seat on, wrapped the daughter up well and off we went.
Good fun - wouldn't have been able to get out on a ride today if it wasnt for the seat!
http://app.strava.com/activities/40288823​


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> 8.30AM star from the club house on Haynes Road just off Uppingham Road. This is the route planned http://connect.garmin.com/course/2843112
> 
> Oh and Wow! Just seen your mileage on the mycycling log sig, that is some great going, well done!


 
Cheers, had another few mad days commuting last week!

Like the look of that route, might nick it


----------



## star84 (9 Feb 2013)

33.5miles done in 2hrs35mins.avg speed 12.9mph...deffinately improving on hill climbing...gradually getting there im so happi.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Skived off work yesterday afternoon and got in a good 25 miles in decent weather. Out again this morning for another 20 miles. For the first time this year I ventured up hill into the Brecon Beacons. I struggled to get my 21 stone over the hills and the last 7 miles were into a cold *north wind* and a gradual up hill.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40270710
> 
> ...


S.S.Westerly's here 6mph, besides it was colder the other week. Better weather, this is the U.K. it just doesn't happen. Well done on the rides Phil, keep at it, I have found recently that I have done some shorter more intense rides and this has helped me with the hills, I am not any faster, but climbing isn't the dread it was.
Not much to say about my ride today, other than it was a tad boring (flat) 37.5 miles @ 14.43mph, and it was only that speed because it was flat. (well most of it), one positive it's the first time I have gone nearly 40miles without a cig break.
I got a p.b but it was early on.

Climb to A1 Southbound Darrington. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/40312830


----------



## star84 (9 Feb 2013)

guys do your elbow ache after a long ride?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> guys do your elbow ache after a long ride?


They used to, and arms and wrists hands became numb, but it improved over time. Well done on the distance and time, thats still about my avg on a hilly run, mind not much better on the flat as today proved, I just feel happy when riding, because I know now there is nothing around here I cant tackle.


----------



## star84 (9 Feb 2013)

ok thanx...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> 8.30AM star from the club house on Haynes Road just off Uppingham Road. This is the route planned http://connect.garmin.com/course/2843112
> 
> Oh and Wow! Just seen your mileage on the mycycling log sig, that is some great going, well done!


Have a good un Reece, I know even I am losing track of him.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> ok thanx...


If you have some short steep hills nearby, try them a few times. It's what I did end of Dec/Jan, its improved what gears I can climb a hill in, I find it easier to get out the saddle and use a higher gear now, it hasnt improved my speeds over all I just seem to get up easier. The few hills there were today I was use 48/21 about 61 gear" when I started I had to use 38/28 about 35 gear ", admittedly they were only short and non to steep, but it's very rare these days I use the inner 26th ring, even the last climb home and it peaks about 11-12% I didn't go below 38/26.


----------



## star84 (9 Feb 2013)

yea i get what u mean all my rides has been up hill and it gets easier everyday today i tried geting out the saddle with high gear and find it more easier that way ....this video helped 
View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FpLXlyan5_8


----------



## RWright (9 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> guys do your elbow ache after a long ride?


 
Funny you should mention elbows. My right one is very swollen, I think it is from sitting with it resting on my desk so much and not bike related. My hands still get numb on any of my bikes from upright to drop bar. It has gotten better with time but it is happening.

Reece, good luck on your sportive. 

I took three days off riding, back out at it today. Weather, work, time, the normal excuses.  Felt good getting back out today, even if it was just a slow ride on my townie.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2013)

35.1 miles this morning, average speed 16.1mph, very wet and very cold feet. 3 PBs' took one from 135th to 63rd place. My longest single ride and first time over 50km. Time for a cup of tea I think.

Well done to all those that have got out in this horrid weather, I don't envy Reece doing his ride today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 35.1 miles this morning, average speed 16.1mph, very wet and very cold feet. 3 PBs' took one from 135th to 63rd place. My longest single ride and first time over 50km. Time for a cup of tea I think.
> 
> Well done to all those that have got out in this horrid weather, I don't envy Reece doing his ride today.


Well done on your first 50km ride, and the p.b's , I try and do either 30,40 or 50 Km's even if it means riding around the estate for a mile or two when I get back, mind that usually brings the avg sp down a little. I hope hes enjoying it.


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 35.1 miles this morning, average speed 16.1mph, very wet and very cold feet. 3 PBs' took one from 135th to 63rd place. My longest single ride and first time over 50km. Time for a cup of tea I think.
> 
> Well done to all those that have got out in this horrid weather, I don't envy Reece doing his ride today.


 
GOOD JOB mate  ...wish my turbo trainer is here already is due for delievery tomorrow i planed going out today but its raining,might go out later in the day if the weather change abit...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> GOOD JOB mate  ...wish my turbo trainer is here already is due for delievery tomorrow i planed going out today but its raining,might go out later in the day if the weather change abit...


Why let the rain stop you.


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

i dont have a proper shoe for the weather btw yesterdays weather wasnt bad but my feet were so cold,i would have done more miles but had to turn back secoundly i feel alright this morning with no pain or anything untill i asked my girl to get me a double susage muffin meal at macD on her way back as i was hungry for it.TBH i regret immidiately after eating it lol wished i didnt order for it cos it kind of weak and slow me down.i havent had that in ages dont knw why i choose to have that for breakfast this morning...deffinately im hiting the road before 5pm even if its for jus a quick 10miles ride as i hate to not ride a day after a long ride...So i blame it on MACDONALDS LOL


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Feb 2013)

Managed to get another 10 miles in this morning, very cold, wet and windy but enjoyable, mileage isn't creeping up much but after a few months of either being too busy, ill or lazy to go out I'm just trying to do little and often at the moment and will try to up the mileage over the next month, I have a 40 mile sportive in March and a 95 mile in July so must try harder - at least one 25 mile ride next weekend.

Few lessons today too...

1 - I need some overshoes, I can handle cold feet but not wet
2 - the wind is as hard as, if not harder than hills, at some points today I swear I was going backwards!
3 - My first clipless moment was as embarrassing as everyone says, no damage to bike or me though and still haven't stopped laughing!


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

leescfc79 what part of essex do you live?


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Feb 2013)

Wickford so not a million miles from you. Once the weather picks up I've got some nice routes planned around the Rochford/Southend area.

Where do you tend to ride?


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

im diein for a cycling buddy i have been riding alone for close to a month now it would be nice to have someone to ride with btw i live at south church road southend a minute away from southend east train station though im kinda new here... i ride from southchurch to shoesbury and make a uturn at the round about close to shoesbury train station then to the sea side via shoesbury town up to the end of the sea side,then face chalkwell road to the end which lead to london road westcliff then from there up to the end of london road which is benfleet round about A13.. towards the end of that road there is a wicked 10% hill not sure if you knw where im talking about, boi that hill kills me but im gettin better now though i havent gone pass benfleet round about as i havent rode on the motor way before would like to carry on going up to pitsea or basildon or even further but as its only me im kinda scare ... when i find a buddy maybe we can do that together and ride up to dartford bridge and back if not will join a club but there seems to be only one club here (southend wheelers) which is roughly 10miles away from me..


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Feb 2013)

There are some really nice quiet roads just to the north of where you are around Rochford/Hockley you should try out and some nice hills going in and out of Rayleigh, I did this ride back in December and really enjoyed it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/32642961

Once the weather gets a bit better and I get bit more spare time I plan to get out your way most weekends so will happily meet for a ride or 2.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Feb 2013)

Got out yesterday and did a good long run a fraction over 71miles. first 20 miles (or so ) on my own then a good social ride at a slower steady pace then a good blast home with some friends. Fitness was okay partly due to other exercise over the bad weather but that Saddle has me in tatters today 
guess I need to spend some time on the bike again


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

sure jus PM and let me knw and we can hook up some where i think i will change route and try the A127 towards london..wickford is along the A127 to A132 i think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> i dont have a proper shoe for the weather btw yesterdays weather wasnt bad but my feet were so cold,i would have done more miles but had to turn back secoundly i feel alright this morning with no pain or anything untill i asked my girl to get me a double susage muffin meal at macD on her way back as i was hungry for it.TBH i regret immidiately after eating it lol wished i didnt order for it cos it kind of weak and slow me down.i havent had that in ages dont knw why i choose to have that for breakfast this morning...deffinately im hiting the road before 5pm even if its for jus a quick 10miles ride as i hate to not ride a day after a long ride...So i blame it on MACDONALDS LOL


Fair enough on the shoes, what do you wear, also remember you also need rest days, for the body to recover. I am nipping out like you for a quick 10 miles or so, simple I have a busy week, and I want to keep my mileage ticking over.


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

i use a normal addias sneakers/trainers not sure of which cycling shoe to go for that wuld help for both winter slash summer weather as the better ones are pretty expensive


----------



## Reece (10 Feb 2013)

Well woke up this morning looked out the window and seen the rain also a text off my mate seeing if I was still riding the Audax. Hell yeah I was lol. Forecast for rutland was worse than Leicester. Completed although my Garmin had a hissy fit so had to restart so Strava is in 2 rides. Glad I got out, although I'm soaked, battered by the wind and cold I enjoyed the ride. Avg speed took a hit but having only ridden 30 miles (one ride out) in 5 weeks and the weather I am pleased.

http://app.strava.com/activities/40436286
http://app.strava.com/activities/40436308


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Feb 2013)

Great ride Reece.
I feel like the fat bloater I am, having decided not to go out in this rain!


----------



## Reece (10 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great ride Reece.
> I feel like the fat bloater I am, having decided not to go out in this rain!


TBH the thought was ready in my mind to just stay in bed (I think a load did). But seeing as it was my 1st audax I wanted to do it.

The sight off 100+ people leaving the clubhouse at 8.30am and riding in a group (all be it for 1 mile or so lol) was brilliant.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Well woke up this morning looked out the window and seen the rain also a text off my mate seeing if I was still riding the Audax. Hell yeah I was lol. Forecast for rutland was worse than Leicester. Completed although my Garmin had a hissy fit so had to restart so Strava is in 2 rides. Glad I got out, although I'm soaked, battered by the wind and cold I enjoyed the ride. Avg speed took a hit but having only ridden 30 miles (one ride out) in 5 weeks and the weather I am pleased.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40431258
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40431282


 
Glad you got out and did it.


----------



## star84 (10 Feb 2013)

well done reece


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Feb 2013)

Slightly grateful that the garmin ran out of charge today as although I enjoyed a quick ride today, it was not quick at all!(not an epic ride,forgot to charge it this last week!)
Other Than my short distance loop my speed is on the decline. In part I think it's a conscious decision not to push on my commutes and save myself for better and longer rides. even so my journey to work ( inward route, a merge 5 miles with approx 300ft elevation) is getting ridiculously slow for me. I'm making around 12 mph avg on this, I know I can and have made 15+mph. I have increased my monthly mileage a bit since last year from around 300miles to 400 miles last month (going for 500 this month). I'm feeling physically better for it, good clear lungs and I have alot more energy and appetite (a big problem for me in the past, on my first metric century I struggled to eat half a cheese sandwich!) just feeling a bit disheartened that my daily commute is worse time wise than when I rode single speed on studded tires


----------



## simmi (10 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Well woke up this morning looked out the window and seen the rain also a text off my mate seeing if I was still riding the Audax. Hell yeah I was lol. Forecast for rutland was worse than Leicester. Completed although my Garmin had a hissy fit so had to restart so Strava is in 2 rides. Glad I got out, although I'm soaked, battered by the wind and cold I enjoyed the ride. Avg speed took a hit but having only ridden 30 miles (one ride out) in 5 weeks and the weather I am pleased.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40436286
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40436308


Great stuff mate, I was on nights so didn't do club ride today but was not as bothered as I would have been if the weather had been better.
Did you have to join join Audax UK to enter?

I would be interested to hear how you found the whole experience.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Slightly grateful that the garmin ran out of charge today as although I enjoyed a quick ride today, it was not quick at all!(not an epic ride,forgot to charge it this last week!)
> Other Than my short distance loop my speed is on the decline. In part I think it's a conscious decision not to push on my commutes and save myself for better and longer rides. even so my journey to work ( inward route, a merge 5 miles with approx 300ft elevation) is getting ridiculously slow for me. I'm making around 12 mph avg on this, I know I can and have made 15+mph. I have increased my monthly mileage a bit since last year from around 300miles to 400 miles last month (going for 500 this month). I'm feeling physically better for it, good clear lungs and I have alot more energy and appetite (a big problem for me in the past, on my first metric century I struggled to eat half a cheese sandwich!) just feeling a bit disheartened that my daily commute is worse time wise than when I rode single speed on studded tires


 
Might be a noddy comment, but are your tyres at the correct pressure? I slow down severely if I forget to pump them up now and again.


----------



## Reece (10 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Great stuff mate, I was on nights so didn't do club ride today but was not as bothered as I would have been if the weather had been better.
> Did you have to join join Audax UK to enter?
> 
> I would be interested to hear how you found the whole experience.


I had to pay a one off charge of £3 aswell as the £4 entry fee as wasn't a member. I imagine if I start doing a fair few ill join for £19 but never seem to local to me. 

This one was organised through Audax UK by a club member of ours. The experience (not including weather) was good. 

Clubhouse opened at 8am cards laid out. Grabbed card and got to the start point. 8.30am we all set off and group soon split. We had two check in points and one info point. First check in point was a cafe at rutland water, got my stamp and a cuppa tea. Next was the info point. Basically had to answer an observational question. Last check point was another cafe and straight in and out do stamp. 

All in all an easy and well organised event. Can't comment if they are all like this. 

4weeks and I've got my first sportive!


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Might be a noddy comment, but are your tyres at the correct pressure? I slow down severely if I forget to pump them up now and again.


 
My track pump has blow it seals so I'm only managing to get 70/80psi in my tires (25's). New pump due for delivery on Monday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My *track pump* has blow it seals so I'm only managing to get 70/80psi in my tires (25's). New pump due for delivery on Monday.


Mine did too. Cant afford a new yet, so have to manage with my mini pump, though i dont think it ever effects my speed.
Weighed myself today 79.5Kg (12 1/2 st) so I reckon I have lost 6.7Kg (just over a stone) since Aug.
I didn't ride far today far today though I got 5 P.B's. all them basically climbs but wind assisted and all part of the same stretch of road ( I just turn of it at different points or come on to it at different points)
This is the longest stretch womersley to east hardwick turn I cut the time for the 3.6 miles by 2'44" increase in speed from 12.1mph to 14.3mph.
Bank Wood Climb not much on this one over the last time I rode it 2" but this stretch I used to only manage between 10-11mph it was 12.8mph today.
Bank Wood to Moor Ln a minute quicker in crease from 12.2mph to 13.8mph
Darrington A1 to Marlpit Ln Lights. I have a quicker time posted on strava for this one though its wrong, I could never have done 17mph back in Sept (mobile phone gps for you) when I started I used crawl at 11mph if I was lucky and a lot of times slower than that and have to stop before the lights. 5" quicker a jump from 13.4 to 13.9 mph.
But I think this was my fav
The Coach House To Swanhill it's not much but 20" quicker.
But overall avg speed over the 13.8 miles was only 13.5mph, but having said that the wind was against me for 2/3rd's the way round, east. ES Easterly's ..
Sunday 10th


Reece said:


> Well woke up this morning looked out the window and seen the rain also a text off my mate seeing if I was still riding the Audax. Hell yeah I was lol. Forecast for rutland was worse than Leicester. Completed although my Garmin had a hissy fit so had to restart so Strava is in 2 rides. Glad I got out, although I'm soaked, battered by the wind and cold I enjoyed the ride. Avg speed took a hit but having only ridden 30 miles (one ride out) in 5 weeks and the weather I am pleased.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40436286
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40436308


Well done Reece, more so because of the weather.


----------



## Reece (10 Feb 2013)

Cheers Nigel.


----------



## RWright (10 Feb 2013)

Nice work Reece getting out for the Audax.

I just did another 15 or so miles on the townie. I didn't get any KOM's or PB's but something better. I found 12 unused CO2 cartridges on the side of the road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice work Reece getting out for the Audax.
> 
> I just did another 15 or so miles on the townie. I didn't get any KOM's or PB's but something better. I found 12 unused CO2 cartridges on the side of the road.


Nice one.


----------



## simmi (11 Feb 2013)

Good ride today quite cold and a bit of wind but much less than we have had.
The wind was a North Easterly which is not the norm so was fast on the usual slow bits and vise versa.
36.9 miles in 2:14:22 at 16.5 mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/40548948

I did the same ride at the end of November in 1:22:42 so over 8 minutes quicker.
Glad to get a decent average speed again after a few poor ones.
I thought this was because of the winds we've had for a couple of weeks and this kind of proves it.
Working on my technique again, managed to get nice and low into the wind which helps a lot.


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Feb 2013)

Good considering. Once I got warmed up. 5 pr's . A bit unsure on the road tyres in wet. Just took it a bit more cautiously in the bends.


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Feb 2013)

Pumps. I have two bike pumps floor (stirrup in old money) and a small one I take out with me. Both are the schrader type valves. I've heard that you can turn the inner valve ends around and hey presto presta. Is this right.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2013)

Got out for the first time in 2013 - yippeeee!

Only 9 miles as the ride had to be squeezed amongst other stuff.

Being semi-retired and only working about 16 hours a week and with 8 weeks holiday a year you'd think squeezing would not be required!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2013)

Another 22 miles today, if it wasn't for the commuting I would have only done about 120 miles this year. Back on the ice tyres, though flew on them tonight. Caught a tow off a roadie for about two miles to set me up to equal a pb on a 3 mile stretch


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another 22 miles today, if it wasn't for the commuting I would have only done about 120 miles this year.



Only 120! I wish.
I did get out today on my short circuit (8 miles in 30mins) first time I have ridden through snow, needed a woolly hat under my crash helmet to help keep warm though.
These old bib tights I rediscovered are nowhere near as warm as my Lidl longs. Think I need to spend some cash on kit.


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Only 120! I wish.
> I did get out today on my short circuit (8 miles in 30mins) first time I have ridden through snow, needed a woolly hat under my crash helmet to help keep warm though.
> These old bib tights I rediscovered are nowhere near as warm as my Lidl longs. Think I need to spend some cash on kit.


Loving my lidl longs. Like you Brian I need to get some new kit. Starting to wear through em. Could get embarrassing .


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Loving my lidl longs. Like you Brian I need to get some new kit. Starting to wear through em. Could get embarrassing .


Yes they were great value but they are wearing out. The zips are the week point and the stitching for the padding is wearing out. I think I only paid about £8 for them.


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Think I need to spend some cash on kit.



I know that feeling, I have a ever growing list of things I 'need' - its not cheap this cycling is it?!


----------



## thegravestoneman (12 Feb 2013)

There is always something else to buy, always


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

Slowly working up again. https://www.strava.com/rides/40654825


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> There is always something else to buy, always


Yes! But the other half doesn't see it like that. Don't know why.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Only 120! I wish.
> I did get out today on my short circuit (8 miles in 30mins) *first time I have ridden through snow*, needed a woolly hat under my crash helmet to help keep warm though.
> These old bib tights I rediscovered are nowhere near as warm as my *Lidl longs*. Think I need to spend some cash on kit.


Nice one Brian hope it went ok.
I shrunk out of mine. What I did get though were some fleece lined tights from Home Bargains about £4, and some ski base layers again about £4, the tights arn't much use if you are tall they have flat stitching, I have both a men's and womens ski base layers the womens can been worn as outer tights, the only problem with the mens is the crotch design to much stitching, and a pair of Aldi leg warmers, which stay up ok if over the fleece tights, but not so good on bear skin, same on top, just a few extra base layers if it's cold.


----------



## Haz (12 Feb 2013)

Newbie progress: first ride on a road bike and using SPD's and I didn't fall off! Massive relief. And the bike stayed in one piece having been dodgily reassembled by me. Note to self for next time: wear lots more clothes. England is cold on a bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2013)

Haz said:


> Newbie progress: first ride on a road bike and using SPD's and I didn't fall off! Massive relief. And the bike stayed in one piece having been dodgily reassembled by me. Note to self for next time: wear lots more clothes. England is cold on a bike.


 
Well done!


----------



## Haz (12 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well done!


Thanks! Does clipping in after stopping get easier? My pedals always seemed to be flipped up the wrong way.


----------



## Kies (12 Feb 2013)

Yes it gets easier. Some pedals need a little flick to get them right side up,but most should fall the correct way to clip in


----------



## jim55 (12 Feb 2013)

Haz said:


> Thanks! Does clipping in after stopping get easier? My pedals always seemed to be flipped up the wrong way.


get the double sided spd pedals ,they clip in very easy


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> get the double sided spd pedals ,they clip in very easy


Well done
Definitely go for double side ones. I think mine 520's no matter what way up you clip in. Plus you tend to get used to where your cleats are on your shoes after a while. Wouldn't be without mine now.


----------



## jim55 (12 Feb 2013)

yeah ,iv got them on all my bikes (geared ,fixed ,and canal path/commuter) ,cheap as well id find it hard to have anything else


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

Finally my speed seems to be creeping up, today I almost made 14mph avg over 31 miles with 50ft p/mile climb.
I got 4 p.b.'s this morning and like the other day, there were along the same stretch of road, just different segments. 4 2nd's and a 3rd. I have a few ways to the photo group, unless I do a real detour, the biggest difference is at Sharlston ( just East of Wakefield), anyway the way I went today I shaved 1'5" off the best for that route, thats to the turn at Agbrigg. The first time i went that way I managed 8.9mph (Nov 13) today it was 13.6mph. Though the winds in Nov were head on at about 5mph, today no wind. (well a slight tail wind upto about 1.5mph)
http://app.strava.com/activities/40665331#673586263

The ride home I headed toward Barnsley, turns out I ended up near the dentist our lass was at yesterday. I did ok upto Ackworth about 4 miles from home, and whilst riding was no problem, I couldn't muster any extra. I also felt my right knee give way on a climb at Royston.
I got one p.b (as most of the others were new to me well 6 were) that I wasn't even trying for, a nice improvement too from 15.2 to 15.8 mph, but thats the sort of thing that shows real improvement, when you just ride and are just faster.
http://app.strava.com/activities/40672554


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Feb 2013)

Not really progress but I did get out for the shorter 8 mile circuit. Still lots of snow at the side of the road and very cold.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

It's snowing here, and I have to go pick up a camera (borrowed got a wedding tomorrow), and hair permed.


----------



## simmi (13 Feb 2013)

Yes! have hit the magic 1000 miles mark in just under 4 months well chuffed




This is my well chuffed face

Horrible horrible ride today! only saw one other intrepid explorer (total nutter) and that was early on.
Non stop ice, sleet and snow here in Yorkshire but in my usual perverse kind of way I enjoyed it.
The first 35 anyway, the last 10 or so were bad, legs were so cold I was loosing feeling in them which made turning the pedals a challenge. Wasn't helped by network rail closing a level crossing (and my inability to except this) resulting in a "U" turn and an extra 4 miles on my route.

46.7 miles in 3:21:55 at 13.9mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/40756174

Average speed was down again but with the conditions I was more than happy with this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Yes! have hit the magic 1000 miles mark in just under 4 months well chuffed
> View attachment 19025
> 
> 
> ...


 
In this weather that is a great effort


----------



## simmi (13 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In this weather that is a great effort


Cheers mate, I have to say your millage this year is amazing, you have really stepped it up!


----------



## Billy Adam (13 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Yes! have hit the magic 1000 miles mark in just under 4 months well chuffed
> View attachment 19025
> 
> 
> ...


Well done simmi


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Cheers mate, I have to say your millage this year is amazing, you have really stepped it up!


 
The commuting really rack the miles up, I am lucky that I have a shower at work so I can do a good distance in a morning.


----------



## simmi (13 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The commuting really rack the miles up, I am lucky that I have a shower at work so I can do a good distance in a morning.


Out of the question for me, 25 miles each way and 12 hour shifts.

I might do it once in the summer though, just to say that I have.

I lift share so my environmental conscience is already eased.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Out of the question for me, 25 miles each way and 12 hours shifts.
> 
> I might do it once in the summer though, just to say that I have.
> 
> I lift share so my environmental conscience is already eased.


 
I have the perfect commute, I only live just over 5 miles from work, so I can do my extended ride (which is 25 miles at the moment) when the weather/time allows and go direct when it doesn't.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Out of the question for me, 25 miles each way and 12 hour shifts.
> 
> I might do it once in the summer though, just to say that I have.
> 
> I lift share so my environmental conscience is already eased.


Your racking the miles up anyway, I got out for a measly 4-5 miles, I dont even dare look at the garmin for the speed.


----------



## RWright (13 Feb 2013)

Some of you guys are making me feel guilty for not going out in the misty rain this evening, it is a little cool too.

Simmi, that was a great job getting out in that weather today, and getting two PR's...one of them a ten minute climb! very nice.

I have been slack this month so far, only a little over 100 miles. I will be back at it tomorrow. I am waiting on some parts that I ordered to arrive. I miss riding my drop bar bike and I have it on the work stand partially disassembled, hopefully by this weekend I will be back riding it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Feb 2013)

What a difference a day makes. Warm, sunshine and no wind, also no work so went out for a 12mile ride (49 mins) round the lanes. Really enjoyed it, hope the worst of the weather is behind us now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> What a difference a day makes. Warm, sunshine and no wind, also no work so went out for a 12mile ride (49 mins) round the lanes. Really enjoyed it, hope the worst of the weather is behind us now.


Dont wont put a damper on it, March Winds.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont wont put a damper on it, March Winds.


I was thinking more of the snow Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I was thinking more of the snow Nigel.


I know you were


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> What a difference a day makes. Warm, sunshine and no wind, also no work so went out for a 12mile ride (49 mins) round the lanes. Really enjoyed it, hope the worst of the weather is behind us now.


 
I hope you are right, I have tomorrow and Monday off work and want to do at least 100 miles over the four days, hopefully some on the new bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hope you are right, I have tomorrow and Monday off work and want to do at least 100 miles over the four days, hopefully some on the new bike


Excuse the pun, but you will breeze it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Excuse the pun, but you will breeze it.


I hope so, but I am a bit of a slacker on the bike when commuting isn't involved. I might just pretend I am at work tomorrow and get up and do the commute route anyway, that will tick off 40 - 50 miles depending which way I go


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hope so, but I am a bit of a slacker on the bike when commuting isn't involved. I might just pretend I am at work tomorrow and get up and do the commute route anyway, that will tick off 40 - 50 miles depending which way I go


I am just a slacker, it's so difficult getting out of the door (mind that might be due to my mental health problem)


----------



## simmi (14 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I hope you are right, I have tomorrow and Monday off work and want to do at least 100 miles over the four days, hopefully some on the new bike


Just 100 that's slacking off by your standards


----------



## Billy Adam (14 Feb 2013)

Totally agree with Brian on that one. Apart from a short shower ( which was quite refreshing) it felt almost shorts weather. Bring on the summer. 
Pleased with my ride tonight. Almost home, nah. Went and did another lap. 
https://www.strava.com/rides/40874257


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2013)

King of the Mountain 

http://app.strava.com/activities/40873999


----------



## RWright (15 Feb 2013)

I got in another 10 miles after work this evening. The weather was nice here too, I could have done a lot more but was too lazy to stop and turn my lights on. That is the one fault I find with my T6 light, it burns power if it is plugged in to the battery. I am too lazy to stop and plug it in and I nearly kill myself when I plug in while riding. I will find some sort of solution, probably involving a couple of wire ties.

Any of you newbies going to do the Strava Quarq power trip? 100 miles in one ride, done between Feb 22 and Feb 24. 

I'm pretty sure I'm not.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Any of you newbies going to do the Strava Quarq power trip? 100 miles in one ride, done between Feb 22 and Feb 24.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not.


I haven't that endurance. I am sure I could do the distance, but not in the time I would like in a day, I am looking at 7hrs 40mins


----------



## RWright (15 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I haven't that endurance. I am sure I could do the distance, but not in the time I would like in a day, I am looking at 7hrs 40mins


 
I think it would take me 8 hours plus at least, if I avoided hills.
I don't think I am up to a fitness level that I want to try something like that...yet.

They say on the same day. I might could do that, but the one ride part is what would get me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I think it would take me 8 hours plus at least, if I avoided hills.
> I don't think I am up to a fitness level that I want to try something like that...yet.
> 
> They say on the same day. I might could do that, but the one ride part is what would get me.


just leave the garmin on, it doesn't say you cant stop. as far as I know


----------



## RWright (15 Feb 2013)

I think you can probably stop. I would want to sleep.


----------



## Billy Adam (15 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I think you can probably stop. I would want to sleep.


Be nice to get to 50 first. 
Is it 24 hrs. Maybe do it in 2 stints. Sleep in between.


----------



## Reece (15 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Any of you newbies going to do the Strava Quarq power trip? 100 miles in one ride, done between Feb 22 and Feb 24.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not.


I want to do it, but I'm working that weekend on the Saturday (23rd) so only leaves Sunday. Doubt I'll do it as I have a 80mile sportive (1st one) 2 weeks after so don't want to affect that ride too. Plus us Brits have the weather to contend with, which could be any sort of weather lol.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2013)

Did my first 100km ride today. 63.2 miles in total, takes the year to just over 1,000 miles

Completely shattered now, took just over 4 hours, so I don't think I am ready to do a 100 miler yet.

http://app.strava.com/activities/40947620


----------



## simmi (15 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did my first 100km ride today. 63.2 miles in total, takes the year to just over 1,000 miles
> 
> Completely shattered now, took just over 4 hours, so I don't think I am ready to do a 100 miler yet.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40947620


Well done mate!

See I knew you were setting your sights way too low at just 100 miles for the 4 days


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did my first 100km ride today. 63.2 miles in total, takes the year to just over 1,000 miles
> 
> Completely shattered now, took just over 4 hours, so I don't think I am ready to do a 100 miler yet.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/40947620


Well done.


simmi said:


> Well done mate!
> 
> See I knew you were setting your sights way too low at just 100 miles for the 4 days


I thought he wasn't going out today as well.


----------



## simmi (15 Feb 2013)

I would like to do the strava 100 mile job next sat but just worked it out and allowing for a slower average speed of 13mph it would take over 7 3/4 hours non stop, don't think i'm up to that just yet but we will see.


----------



## simmi (15 Feb 2013)

is it cheating to do a 25 mile route 4 times so you can quit after 50 or 75 if you can't manage it?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> is it cheating to do a 25 mile route 4 times so you can quit after 50 or 75 if you can't manage it?


Dont think so,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> is it cheating to do a 25 mile route 4 times so you can quit after 50 or 75 if you can't manage it?


 
No it isn't. 100 miles is 100 miles whether it is in a straight line or 100 laps of a 1 mile circuit.


----------



## RWright (15 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Be nice to get to 50 first.
> Is it 24 hrs. Maybe do it in 2 stints. Sleep in between.


 
It is in 24 hours but it says in one ride. I don't know if two 50 milers in 24 hours would count if you slept then did the next 50. I think they want it in one long ride, taking a break is ok I would think. I think sleeping for any long period during might not be in the spirit of the challenge. Even sleeping, it would be a hell of a day for me. 

I want to do it sometime but hope to be carrying a little less weight when I do.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2013)

Wow, just taken the road bike for its maiden voyage, only 1.55 miles, boy are they different to a hybrid, much more responsive and a hell of a lot lighter, hopefully the weather will be dry tomorrow and I can take it for a longer ride.


----------



## simmi (15 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wow, just taken the road bike for its maiden voyage, only 1.55 miles, boy are they different to a hybrid, much more responsive and a hell of a lot lighter, hopefully the weather will be dry tomorrow and I can take it for a longer ride.


You will find a huge difference first time I took mine out I did a 12 mile loop 4 minutes quicker than my lads hybrid.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> You will find a huge difference first time I took mine out I did a 12 mile loop 4 minutes quicker than my lads hybrid.


 
I think I will be slower until I get used to it. On the hybrid I am very confident, on the road bike it feels like I am learning to ride again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think I will be slower until I get used to it. On the hybrid I am very confident, on the road bike it feels like I am learning to ride again.


It wont take you long. I have never had a hybrid so I cant compare, mind I have never really had great road bikes (though not sure how the Gitaine fits in, about £150 in 1981/2, apart from it being dangerous as F***, gear shifters on the headstock good idea bad in practise, when you got out of the saddle you would catch the rear lever go from 1 or 2 to 5th with all that chain to take up, well let you guess where i ended up more than once.)


----------



## Typhon (15 Feb 2013)

Just did my first ride in two weeks because of the weather & work. Blimey, it was hard work. I had to almost kill myself just to get my normal 15mph average. My average heartbeat was 172!

http://app.strava.com/activities/40971573

I enjoyed it though. I finished work early and headed out for my normal training loop at quarter past three, that would have been unthinkable any time in the last 3 months because of the light. It almost felt like Spring already - 10C, sunny and dry (for once!) although some roads are still flooded as they have been since before Xmas round here. 

Forecast is good for this weekend so hopefully I can get out more and regain the fitness I've lost!


----------



## simmi (15 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It wont take you long. I have never had a hybrid so I cant compare, mind I have never really had great road bikes (though not sure how the Gitaine fits in, about £150 in 1981/2, apart from it being dangerous as F***, gear shifters on the headstock good idea bad in practise, when you got out of the saddle you would catch the rear lever go from 1 or 2 to 5th with all that chain to take up, well let you guess where i ended up more than once.)


Amazing some of the concepts that have come and gone I remember one of my first bikes as a kid had a pedal back brake, not much use other than for flat spotting the rear tyre.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Amazing some of the concepts that have come and gone I remember one of my first bikes as a kid had a pedal back brake, not much use other than for flat spotting the rear tyre.


It was a good idea, just the placement was bad, for runner in some ways to current gear shifting, I believe there are some cheaper bikes today with a similar set up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Feb 2013)

Well I did 25 miles @ 13.6 with 48.4 ft/per mile climbing. 6 p.b.'s 3 2nd's I am pleased with this one http://app.strava.com/activities/40977471#680174169
and all of them really
http://app.strava.com/activities/40977471


----------



## Kins (15 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Amazing some of the concepts that have come and gone I remember one of my first bikes as a kid had a pedal back brake, not much use other than for flat spotting the rear tyre.


 
All german bikes had one when I lived over there. We used to ride on the grass between the flats and do some amazingly long slides. I swapped my chopper for a german bike just for this reason!

Haven't been out much because flu was a chest infection and really have no wind. Couple of rides to work have killed me but thankfully it seems to be going. Got some work on my bikes done though and some upgrades installed so not all bad. 2 1/2 weeks with very little riding except essential trips as its my transport and probably at least one more to go....


----------



## RWright (16 Feb 2013)

My first bike when I was a little kid was a fixie with I guess maybe 8 or 10 inch wheels. There is this short steep hill in front of my house and...well you can guess what happened. I have some photos of me with some very interesting road rash scars on my forehead and nose, at least they went away as it was smooth surface...for asphalt that is. The neighbor's Chihuahua even came out better than I did on that encounter.

My next two bikes had the rear coaster brakes. They were a step up in the world for me.

I just did my normal 10 miler today again. Forgot to turn on my Garmin until half way thru it.


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Feb 2013)

Well boys and girls to say I'm over moon would be an understatement. First 50+miler today. Yipp and indeed eeeeeeee. https://www.strava.com/rides/41067586


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Well boys and girls to say I'm over moon would be an understatement. First 50+miler today. Yipp and indeed eeeeeeee. https://www.strava.com/rides/41067586


Well done and look at all your p.b.'s.


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done and look at all your p.b.'s.


8o)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Well boys and girls to say I'm over moon would be an understatement. First 50+miler today. Yipp and indeed eeeeeeee. https://www.strava.com/rides/41067586


 
Well done, I did my first yesterday, if you are like me you will be in bed very early tonight


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, I did my first yesterday, if you are like me you will be in bed very early tonight


What do you early tonight. I'm there already. 8o) feels great though.


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> What do you early tonight. I'm there already. 8o) feels great though.


See I can't even write properly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2013)

Just done 10 miles on the road bike, getting a bit more confident on it, averaged 16.4mph and that included getting stuck on a hill as I couldn't get the front ring to change (didn't stop, but was very slow). Took a PB from 42 seconds to 34 seconds towards the end. Legs seemed to hurt pretty quick, but I am putting that down to yesterdays ride. One thing I don't like about the bike is the gear indicator isn't numbered.

Also decided that the front light brackets are either coming off or going below the bars as they are getting in the way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> See I can't even write properly.


I'm glad you posted this one, I thought I was going mad. I was in bed for 9, but I could have easily gone a lot earlier.


----------



## philinmerthyr (16 Feb 2013)

It's good to have better weather. Seems like the first time for months that I didn't get soaked, have to dodge ice or snow or ride into a gale force wind. 

Got a good 30 miler in and planning the same tomorrow.


----------



## MattHB (16 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Well boys and girls to say I'm over moon would be an understatement. First 50+miler today. Yipp and indeed eeeeeeee. https://www.strava.com/rides/41067586


Well done! A huge milestone. Good average speed to


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2013)

2 rides today 7.51 miles and 7.78 miles - averaging 11.95mph and 13.18mph respectively. Apart from being a Noob it is a tad hilly where I live. Excuses, excuses! 

I sneaked the second in as I had a bad January and I am trying to catch up on my target!


----------



## Typhon (16 Feb 2013)

Well done to everyone who's got out. I had to abort my ride after 15 miles because of knee pain. It must be the clipless pedals, either that or when I took it into Decathlon last week for it's 6 month service they lowered the saddle. It does seem too low now. I'll have a go at adjusting it on the turbo tomorrow, may have to adjust the cleat position too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done to everyone who's got out. I had to abort my ride after 15 miles because of knee pain. It must be the clipless pedals, either that or when I took it into Decathlon last week for it's 6 month service they lowered the saddle. It does seem too low now. I'll have a go at adjusting it on the turbo tomorrow, may have to adjust the cleat position too.


 
Ouch! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 2 rides today 7.51 miles and 7.78 miles - averaging 11.95mph and 13.18mph respectively. Apart from being a Noob it is a tad hilly where I live. Excuses, excuses!
> 
> I sneaked the second in as I had a bad January and I am trying to catch up on my target!


 
Speed isn't everything. If I lived in Cumbria I probably wouldn't even get on a bike.


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 2 rides today 7.51 miles and 7.78 miles - averaging 11.95mph and 13.18mph respectively. Apart from being a Noob it is a tad hilly where I live. Excuses, excuses!
> 
> I sneaked the second in as I had a bad January and I am trying to catch up on my target!


At you made out. Look up Cumbria in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of a hill.


----------



## Kins (16 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> At you made out. Look up Cumbria in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of a hill.


 
Same for Breacon Beacons, but its a mountain!


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Same for Breacon Beacons, but its a mountain!


And it's in welsh 8o)


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done to everyone who's got out. I had to abort my ride after 15 miles because of knee pain. It must be the clipless pedals.


Your not having much luck with these pedals Typhon, good luck with the cleat adjusting session tomorrow.


----------



## Typhon (16 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ouch! Sorry to hear that.


 


BrianEvesham said:


> Your not having much luck with these pedals Typhon, good luck with the cleat adjusting session tomorrow.


 

Thanks both. Yeah they've caused a few problems so far, almost came a cropper today too when out of nowhere a dog jumped out of a hedge in front of me and I had to brake sharply, fortunately I was just about able to unclip. No attempt made by the owners to call the dog back or apologise, of course.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Speed isn't everything. If I lived in Cumbria I probably wouldn't even get on a bike.


After todays ride, if I lived in the Fens or Lincs I wouldn't get on a bike again, flat and boring. 32.8 miles in 2hrs 13mins, not put it on strava yet.


----------



## RWright (16 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> It's good to have better weather. Seems like the first time for months that I didn't get soaked, have to dodge ice or snow or ride into a gale force wind.
> 
> Got a good 30 miler in and planning the same tomorrow.


 
Seems like the tides are turning, it is snowing here right now and the weathers is nice there. I doubt if I will ride today, I may walk instead. I am glad to see y'all getting a break in the weather.

On the bright side. Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays the US Postal Service from the swift completion of their appointed rounds...or so they say.  Today it happened to be true, I got in my new cassette, chain, and saddle, got some pedals too but didn't really need them. Wiggle had them marked down to nearly as cheap as I could get the cleats and cleat hardware so, I just got the whole package. I have been wanting to get my drop bar bike back on the road, won't be long now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Seems like the tides are turning, it is snowing here right now and the weathers is nice there. I doubt if I will ride today, I may walk instead. I am glad to see y'all getting a break in the weather.


it about time we had some nicer weather saw loads of people on bikes today, though to be far it was earlier on in the ride.
Well even if the ride was boring I got 6 p.b.'s 3 2nd's and a 3rd best times.

Leys Rd Climb e-w to me this was a great improvement as it was near the end of the ride, as was this

Gowdall to Hensall, Eggborough Power Station Sprint both an increase of 2mph, though I think the last time I had quite strong head winds.
16/2/13 if you interested.
and an avg sp for the wk of 14.05mph, first time since the 1st wk of the year.


----------



## RWright (16 Feb 2013)

Very nice improvement Nigel. I think you are going to be surprised more in the spring with the warmer weather. Improvements in times near the end of the rides is a telling sign of progress IMO. It stopped snowing here now, just a little rain, the roads are only wet, not slick. I think I am going to go out for 10 miles or so on the Rain Unit. Walking is just so boring.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Very nice improvement Nigel. I think you are going to be surprised more in the spring with the warmer weather. Improvements in times near the end of the rides is a telling sign of progress IMO. It stopped snowing here now, just a little rain, the roads are only wet, not slick. I think I am going to go out for 10 miles or so on the Rain Unit. Walking is just so boring.


I know what you mean, It was that last little climb I was really pleased with as I hated it for so long, after what I have been doing I really looked forward to it. I have just created a segment from Whitley to Darrington covering the two segments (its not often I do both) total of 5.4 miles 258ft gain avg sp 14.3mph. (including that short climb) not sure if all the results are in yet but I am currently 4th out of 8
http://app.strava.com/segments/3443940

Ride safe


----------



## RWright (16 Feb 2013)

Two minutes later, looks like a blizzard is hitting now.  I think I will do the only sensible thing, man up, make some coffee, work on my bike and stay inside.


----------



## Reece (16 Feb 2013)

I am a happy chappy today.

Went out for the Saturday club run (the 2nd fastest group ride) and managed to do 67.5miles at a very respectable 16.1mph avg  (best by far)

I think we all felt on form today (maybe to do with the better weather finally). We may have been slightly quicker but my friend had his first Sat run today and ran out of steam towards the end.

http://app.strava.com/activities/41126904

Some nice PR's on there too. Just need to keep it up now!


----------



## SWSteve (16 Feb 2013)

Today was meant to be 'go out on a long run, try 30 miles' day. That did not happen. Never go to the pub with mates/go to a mates house to continue drinking when you have something sporting planned. 30 became 15 and it was very slow. At one point I started to think why I even went out as I was terrible


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Feb 2013)

star84 said:


> yea i get what u mean all my rides has been up hill and it gets easier everyday today i tried geting out the saddle with high gear and find it more easier that way ....this video helped
> View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FpLXlyan5_8




Cool clip 
Off to try something today :-)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Feb 2013)

Video was very helpful.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Feb 2013)

Frustrating! 
Everyone except me, in this house, has Sickness bug and My OH is asleep in bed recovering. 
I am on mopping up duties.
And the sun has come out, looks like a good day for a ride out. Grrr.

Edit;
I could really do with some fresh air.


----------



## Reece (17 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Frustrating!
> Everyone except me, in this house, has Sickness bug and My OH is asleep in bed recovering.
> I am on mopping up duties.
> And the sun has come out, looks like a good day for a ride out. Grrr.
> ...


My lad is ill too so I'm looking after him. Was hoping for a short and steady recovery ride after yesterday to. May get the turbo out later though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Feb 2013)

Fourth ride this week - chuffed. 9.19 miles / 13.3 mph. Hilly and hot! Luvin it!


----------



## weebag (17 Feb 2013)

17 miles this morning, with a hangover. Great to be out! Slow and steady as was with a mate who doesn't ride much. 14.5mph. Love my Triban!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2013)

Got our lass out on the bike again, got her to do just over 11 miles.


----------



## philinmerthyr (17 Feb 2013)

First 50 mile weekend for a couple of weeks. 30 miles yesterday and 20 today. The wind was a pain this morning.

I should get out again in the morning. A day off work for my birthday. The Mrs can take me out and buy me stuff in the afternoon but before that I plan to get 25 miles in.


----------



## eevvee (17 Feb 2013)

Ride 12 yesterday 23 miles at 15.2mph which is my best average time to date
Ride 13 this morning 31 miles at 13.6mph - I did take a wrong turn which found me, at for me a steep descent, only to find myself at a dual carriage filter so turned around and had to "climb" back up - (compact 50 - 34 and 11 - 28 cassette) and I was in the easiest of gears by the time I was halfway up but using the rule 5 mantra made it to the top and selected the correct turn.
Bike (Boardman hybrid Team) cleaned, now looking forward to a long soak in a hot bath.
Roads still in dreadful state with pot holes getting bigger but great to get out with the sun in the sky.


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

Very sedate 4 miles on my Mtb just to get some fresh air, chest still tight but cough receding thank god. Hope all you with ill family get better soon, winter bugs when its sunny out sucks!


----------



## Billy Adam (17 Feb 2013)

A nice easy spin. I told myself 
A nice recovery ride. I told myself
Why don't I ever listen. 
Sun is out. Legs felt surprisingly good after yesterday's effort. 
https://www.strava.com/rides/41230095


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Frustrating!
> Everyone except me, in this house, has Sickness bug and My OH is asleep in bed recovering.
> I am on mopping up duties.
> And the sun has come out, looks like a good day for a ride out. Grrr.
> ...



Well I did get out when my OH got up. I combined my two circuits for a 16.45 miles in 61 mins, very pleased to see my avg over 16mph with a slight wind.
Happy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2013)

Just took the road bike out for just over 17 miles, averaged 16.3mph, definitely quicker than the hybrid, took one PB from 41st to 18th and knocked 23 seconds off it. Seemed a lot breezier than this morning.


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

Weather today was great, had to take it steady on a few decents because of icy patches but otherwise near perfect.
63 miles in 4:14:30ish @ about 14.9mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/41245168

My garmin gave me a time of 10:30 for a mile I was doing at least 15mph for so not sure why that happened.
Nice club ride a few good hills to start (need to loose some more weight)
Followed by a flat 2nd half.
Main incident was a newbie cutting straight out at 90 degrees in front of me, I had nowhere to go so pilled straight into him was OK though as I landed on him so no harm done.
Also in attendance was fellow CC member bainy16 which was nice to meet face to face after talking on here for a month or so.
It is starting to get a bit easier this is my third 100k and the first where I could have gone on.


----------



## Reece (17 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Weather today was great, had to take it steady on a few decents because of icy patches but otherwise near perfect.
> 63 miles in 4:14:30ish @ about 14.9mph
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41245168
> 
> ...


Nice one Simmi. Yeah they get easier. Yesterday was my fourth 100k this year and never felt so good to go lol.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Feb 2013)

Longest distance and time on the saddle for me today. Can't wait for my new progel shorts to arrive as my 'sit upon' bones are rather tender! 

42.54miles in 3 hours 12 mins

Mainly enjoyed it, but some wind seemed to appear each time I went down a particular area with no hedges. After watching the hill technique YouTube link (earlier in the thread) I think it helped my ride. 

Been lovely and sunny and a great day to be a cyclist! :-)


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just took the road bike out for just over 17 miles, averaged 16.3mph, definitely quicker than the hybrid, took one PB from 41st to 18th and knocked 23 seconds off it. Seemed a lot breezier than this morning.


Told you it would be


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Feb 2013)

Blimey - I've some catching up to do with some of you lads!


----------



## DaveyM (17 Feb 2013)

I never have a lot of time on a sunday 
So I went out for a training ride did a loop of 8.3 miles nice and steady aimed for 12mph (actual 11.81)
Then went flat out really trying to get out of breath 8.3 miles in 28min 19sec which is the fastest I have ever manages @ 17.60mph. 

then a steady 3 mile ( just trying to survive)


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Feb 2013)

after being plagued with falling speeds on my commute, I set out this afternoon chasin' a 16mph avg.
http://app.strava.com/activities/41258939 ... other than forgetting to take a few turns it all went better than expected... I think a plethora of miniscule gains helped today.. 1/ I'm not ill ( or at least less ill than last week) 2/ tires pumped up to 100 psi and 3/(quite possibly the biggest gain) I took the play out of the back wheel bearings. In need of 240ish miles to make this months target...so better get my skates on!


----------



## boybiker (17 Feb 2013)

I managed a steady 10 mile ride today. Next week I need to start uping my mileage into the 20's in one ride 

http://app.strava.com/activities/41243595


----------



## lloyd (17 Feb 2013)

Anyone keen for some rides in south london? I used to ride at a good level in Auz, but am now 12k's over weight and need to get back into it with some long easy rides. Thanks!


----------



## daddypaul3 (17 Feb 2013)

hey guys ! just totted up on map my ride , And i know its p**s poor compared to some of you lot  but iv'e done over 80 miles since the 2nd week of January lol


----------



## DaveyM (17 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> hey guys ! just totted up on map my ride , And i know its p**s poor compared to some of you lot  but iv'e done over 80 miles since the 2nd week of January lol


 
80 miles is pretty sweet in my opinion, keep it up


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> Any of you newbies going to do the Strava Quarq power trip? 100 miles in one ride, done between Feb 22 and Feb 24.


I've got Friday off (but will be at work Saturday)... it's a possibility my heads up for doing it, my body is still thinking it over. If I'm up early on Friday I will likely go for it, though would do it with 3 or 4 stops at friends for coffee... would make a great day off! 100km's was a challenge back in December and I rode that, not realising at the time that my Bottom Bracket had completely blown it's bearings... the worse of that ride was sore feet, which I put down to the BB and partly bad cleat position.


----------



## Billy Adam (17 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> hey guys ! just totted up on map my ride , And i know its p**s poor compared to some of you lot  but iv'e done over 80 miles since the 2nd week of January lol


Keep it up and enjoy what you're doing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> hey guys ! just totted up on map my ride , And i know its p**s poor compared to some of you lot  but iv'e done over 80 miles since the 2nd week of January lol


Everybody has different circumstances which can greatly effect mileage.

If you like to watch your mileage, join mycyclinglog (it's free) plus get the mycyclinglog graphic into your sig, is very motivational watching your mileage going up, thinking another "x" miles and I have hit "y" really gets you doing more.


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> hey guys ! just totted up on map my ride , And i know its p**s poor compared to some of you lot  but iv'e done over 80 miles since the 2nd week of January lol


That you rode a bike in January is stella! I try not to compare myself to others, I figure, at this stage, the only person I need to compete against is me, though I do get jealous of the miles I see others posting


----------



## jim55 (17 Feb 2013)

i put an advert on my local gumtree for a cycling partner and tdy(being a good day ,thought it was a great day to go out on bikes)before this we hadnt met each other so i didnt even have a clue if he/she was male /female ,a few emails and i set out ,
now this person had said to me they had limited exp and werent very confident on road ,,so i wanted to go to decathlon for a new jacket and i sorted out a fairly quiet route in my head ,i cycled down to meet them (opp direction from where we were heading )
met up (girl ,early 30s ,a bit heavy ,on a singlespeed )i was on my road bike ,the girl informed that she came from islay ,had never drove and was scared by traffic ,great start!
so we set off (top speed 7mph )and about a mile up the road i could see she was struggling so i suggested we stopped for a breather .this was repeated 4 times in three miles until she admitted defeat and phoned a friend to come get her (who wasnt in -more on that later) (apart from the speed she was really close to the kerb and parked cars ,very apprehensive around any sort of moving traffic and even got off her bike in the middle of a junction and walked across causing more hassle than she needed to (her defence was she was too stressed out -bearing in mind i was behind her and no need for panic at all)
so we were halfway to decathlon and i was thinking her plan was a good choice as i didnt want her to get out there and not able to cycle home .so ,phoned a friend ,no answer and i said id cycle back with her and make sure she got home ok
the route back was much the same(stopping ,speed ,junction walk offs ),anyway got her back to a wee cafe next to her house no drama (well ,you know ,no offs or anything )
she was well impressed when i told her we done six mile (her biggest cycle was prev to the shops and back(less than a mile along the canal path )
dont think iv ever been at that stage but if i was iv came on leaps and bounds !i mean im no pro and im rubbish but compared to her ,,,,anyway iv been in confusion as some posts in here are by people whos stats are a bit much for a beginner ,what struck me tdy was how relative beginner actually is ,!
canal path from now on !


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> i put an advert on my local gumtree for a cycling partner and tdy(being a good day ,thought it was a great day to go out on bikes)before this we hadnt met each other so i didnt even have a clue if he/she was male /female ,a few emails and i set out ,
> now this person had said to me they had limited exp and werent very confident on road ,,so i wanted to go to decathlon for a new jacket and i sorted out a fairly quiet route in my head ,i cycled down to meet them (opp direction from where we were heading )
> met up (girl ,early 30s ,a bit heavy ,on a singlespeed )i was on my road bike ,the girl informed that she came from islay ,had never drove and was scared by traffic ,great start!
> so we set off (top speed 7mph )and about a mile up the road i could see she was struggling so i suggested we stopped for a breather .this was repeated 4 times in three miles until she admitted defeat and phoned a friend to come get her (who wasnt in -more on that later) (apart from the speed she was really close to the kerb and parked cars ,very apprehensive around any sort of moving traffic and even got off her bike in the middle of a junction and walked across causing more hassle than she needed to (her defence was she was too stressed out -bearing in mind i was behind her and no need for panic at all)
> ...


So when are you and your new cycle buddy going out again?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *Everybody has different circumstances which can greatly effect mileage.*
> 
> If you like to watch your mileage, join *mycyclinglog* (it's free) plus get the mycyclinglog graphic into your sig, is very motivational watching your mileage going up, thinking another "x" miles and I have hit "y" really gets you doing more.


So true, but every mile is an improvement, so well done to everyone thats put the mileage in. Times get better and in the same time you go further.
Forgot about that today.
again i am not fast compared to some of you younger guys, but i am still improving, plus i think I still carry more on the bike than anyone , however there is a guy around here thats just gone and scalped most of my KOM around here, so I think it's time to strip the rack and mudguards off for a trip.

Todays ride i was really pleased with, as i say not as fast as some of you, but still an achievement for me 31.3 miles @ 14.17mph, 2nd day in a row over 14mph, however this one had an extra 20ft per mile climbing, which i now prefer to the flat, and on some of the climbs I could really feel the benefits of recent rides. 9 p.b.'s which came in the later half 18 miles +
Campsall Sprint 8's improvement 13.5mph to 14.6mph
Quarry Ln to Bank Wood Rd 41's improvement 16.1 to 17.9mph.
Fishpond to Dovecote Park 34's 12.2 to 13.8mph
Darrington A1 to Marlpit Ln Lights. not a major improvement but when I started in June I could hardly do this at 10mph today was 14.1mph.

The Coach House To Swanhill again not major but a tough little climb after you've done some miles, I am pleased with because it was toward the end of the ride.
finally if i havent bored you
Cobbles Ln Up  7's quicker 0.8 mph improvement, but what's interesting is I wasn't really trying as I was a little tired.
So 3,000 miles on strava, first extreme suffer score, which is surprising since it wasn't that far.


----------



## Kins (17 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> i put an advert on my local gumtree for a cycling partner and tdy(being a good day ,thought it was a great day to go out on bikes)before this we hadnt met each other so i didnt even have a clue if he/she was male /female ,a few emails and i set out ,
> now this person had said to me they had limited exp and werent very confident on road ,,so i wanted to go to decathlon for a new jacket and i sorted out a fairly quiet route in my head ,i cycled down to meet them (opp direction from where we were heading )
> met up (girl ,early 30s ,a bit heavy ,on a singlespeed )i was on my road bike ,the girl informed that she came from islay ,had never drove and was scared by traffic ,great start!
> so we set off (top speed 7mph )and about a mile up the road i could see she was struggling so i suggested we stopped for a breather .this was repeated 4 times in three miles until she admitted defeat and phoned a friend to come get her (who wasnt in -more on that later) (apart from the speed she was really close to the kerb and parked cars ,very apprehensive around any sort of moving traffic and even got off her bike in the middle of a junction and walked across causing more hassle than she needed to (her defence was she was too stressed out -bearing in mind i was behind her and no need for panic at all)
> ...


 
I think if I started back riding on a single speed I would have given up riding by now!  Fair play to her getting a cycling buddy. Does sound like she needs it but hopefully a few more rides like today and she'll be confident enough to do similar distances by herself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> ,what struck me tdy was how relative beginner actually is ,!
> canal path from now on !


Great tale Jim, considering circumstances, but take this from it, is that she was chuffed having done so much, it's all it takes to get people motivated sometimes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> hey guys ! just totted up on map my ride , And i know its p**s poor compared to some of you lot  but iv'e done over 80 miles since the 2nd week of January lol


Considering the weather, some people haven't done that. So well done.


----------



## jim55 (17 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Great tale Jim, considering circumstances, but take this from it, is that she was chuffed having done so much, it's all it takes to get people motivated sometimes.


yeah i was trying to encourage her all the way (weve all been there ,your doing well,blah,blah,blah )i hope she doesnt give up but i said to her (in the nicest way )that her bike skills need a bit of practice and we need to get her fitness level up ,i mean on the flat we were doing 7mph and she was struggling ,any gradient at all(even<1%)and she had to stop ,but it can only get better


----------



## Creakyknee (17 Feb 2013)

Managed my first 100km today, at the moment I'm feeling like I'll never do another : ) or walk again.
And if anyone mentions rule 5 I won't be responsible for my actions, assuming I can get off the sofa.
http://app.strava.com/activities/41256649


----------



## RWright (17 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've got Friday off (but will be at work Saturday)... it's a possibility my heads up for doing it, my body is still thinking it over. If I'm up early on Friday I will likely go for it, though would do it with 3 or 4 stops at friends for coffee... would make a great day off! 100km's was a challenge back in December and I rode that, not realising at the time that my Bottom Bracket had completely blown it's bearings... the worse of that ride was sore feet, which I put down to the BB and partly bad cleat position.


 
I just mapped out two of my regular routes, extended a little, and got a 37 mile route. I want to try to keep it not so far from home because I will be doing it by myself and without back up, at least I will plan it that way because I don't know who will be around or out of town or whatever, should I need to call someone if something major breaks. I may try to do a metric century and if I think I can finish the imperial then go for it. 

I can stop at home after lap 1 or 2 and refuel the engine that way too if I need to. I can also stop and say maybe some other day. A lot depends on the weather that day, and if I can get my bike dialed in enough between now and then. There is a good chance I will only get 50 miles or a metric century in that day but it might be fun to do, even if I fail the power trip.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

jim55 said:


> yeah i was trying to encourage her all the way (weve all been there ,your doing well,blah,blah,blah )i hope she doesnt give up but i said to her (in the nicest way )that her bike skills need a bit of practice and we need to get her fitness level up ,i mean on the flat we were doing 7mph and she was struggling ,any gradient at all(even<1%)and she had to stop ,but it can only get better


So true, I dont think i was ever that bad, though our lass might be, but i dont think thats ever going to happen. but if she had done what i have she could have lost upto about 4st


----------



## RWright (17 Feb 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Managed my first 100km today, at the moment I'm feeling like I'll never do another : ) or walk again.
> And if anyone mentions rule 5 I won't be responsible for my actions, assuming I can get off the sofa.


 
Very nice  
Someone said what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Would be nice to have whoever said that around sometimes and give them some extra strength.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

Looking back at my first post on CycleChat where I said I was tired out after cycling two miles seems mad. Yesterday I cycled 50+ miles and* ENJOYED IT *


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I just mapped out two of my regular routes, extended a little, and got a 37 mile route. I want to try to keep it not so far from home because I will be doing it by myself and without back up, at least I will plan it that way because I don't know who will be around or out of town or whatever, should I need to call someone if something major breaks. I may try to do a metric century and if I think I can finish the imperial then go for it.
> 
> I can stop at home after lap 1 or 2 and refuel the engine that way too if I need to. I can also stop and say maybe some other day. A lot depends on the weather that day, and if I can get my bike dialed in enough between now and then. There is a good chance I will only get 50 miles or a metric century in that day but it might be fun to do, even if I fail the power trip.


You've got the miles in this year so should have them in your legs if you take it steady and perhaps have one or two breaks you'll be fine!
Thats what I'm telling myself anyway!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Managed my first 100km today, at the moment I'm feeling like I'll never do another : ) or walk again.
> And if anyone mentions rule 5 I won't be responsible for my actions, assuming I can get off the sofa.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41256649


Good speed as well, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

Just weighed my bag and kit 3.2Kg plus weight of the rack and mud guards might total 10lbs. So I am going to strip it and have a crack at those times KOM's I lost.


----------



## bainy16 (17 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Weather today was great, had to take it steady on a few decents because of icy patches but otherwise near perfect.
> 63 miles in 4:14:30ish @ about 14.9mph
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41245168
> 
> ...


Hi simmi yes was nice to meet toady really enjoyed todays ride few little hills at the start was good too looking forward to next week all ready,nice to see few new faces as well, shaping up to be a nice little club hopefully i can get fit enough for the snake pass ride later this year, will you be doing that one?


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

bainy16 said:


> Hi simmi yes was nice to meet toady really enjoyed todays ride few little hills at the start was good too looking forward to next week all ready,nice to see few new faces as well, shaping up to be a nice little club hopefully i can get fit enough for the snake pass ride later this year, will you be doing that one?


You seemed plenty fit enough to me mate, with me I don't think it's a question of fitness can keep up with most on the flat, it's my weight, think I will have to shed a stone or so before our Snake Pass ride.
Good little club forming there, just need to watch out for the 2 old boys in the hi viz gear they were lethal, will try to keep away from them until their group riding improves.


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just weighed my bag and kit 3.2Kg plus weight of the rack and mud guards might total 10lbs. So I am going to strip it and have a crack at those times KOM's I lost.


If you put a couple of full water bottles on as well your weight will be about the same as mine


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> If you put a couple of full water bottles on as well your weight will be about the same as mine


That was with a water bottle 3/4's full (750ml), and your still faster


----------



## simmi (17 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That was with a water bottle 3/4's full (750ml), and your still faster


Not sure about that you will have to enter a new strava segment for that bit of route we both rode today and prove it for once and for all


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Not sure about that you will have to enter a new strava segment for that bit of route we both rode today and prove it for once and for all


Just checked we went opposite ways.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2013)

45 miles today http://app.strava.com/activities/41377470

Did 156 miles for the last four days to take my monthly total to 528 miles, I only need to do another 94 to hit the 1000km for the month, hopefully knock those off on this weeks commutes


----------



## Speedball (18 Feb 2013)

Well inspired by this thread I'm going to go out for my first ride since last August.

Will have to be on my MTB as waiting for my Triban 3 to arrive. If I'm in any state to be able to still type, I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 45 miles today http://app.strava.com/activities/41377470
> 
> Did 156 miles for the last four days to take my monthly total to 528 miles, I only need to do another 94 to hit the 1000km for the month, hopefully knock those off on this weeks commutes


Well done. I couldn't force myself to go out. It was well under freezing this morning. Still only about 2 above in the sun. Just doggy walking today I'm afraid.

Think tomorrow might be a touch milder so will try harder!


----------



## Speedball (18 Feb 2013)

Just thought I'd sign up for mycyclinglog and join the CycleChat group as a motivational tool but it's asking for a password to join the group.

Can anyone help or do I have to request membership?


----------



## simmi (18 Feb 2013)

Speedball said:


> Just thought I'd sign up for mycyclinglog and join the CycleChat group as a motivational tool but it's asking for a password to join the group.
> 
> Can anyone help or do I have to request membership?


Just click here mate, tells you all you need to know


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. I couldn't force myself to go out. It was well under freezing this morning. Still only about 2 above in the sun. Just doggy walking today I'm afraid.
> 
> Think tomorrow might be a touch milder so will try harder!


 
First day for a few where I have got up and we haven't had a frost, is sunny but cold today, just makes me bike faster to warm up!


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Feb 2013)

Day off work today as its my birthday. Got in another 20 miles. That's 70 in the last 3 days. Very windy in Swansea so not the quickest ride but its great to be out


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Day off work today as its my birthday. Got in another 20 miles. That's 70 in the last 3 days. Very windy in Swansea so not the quickest ride but its great to be out


 
Happy Birthday!! hope the wind didn't blow your candles out!


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Happy Birthday!! hope the wind didn't blow your candles out!



No. I made sure I had a big slice of carrot cake at my coffee stop as a special treat.


----------



## simmi (18 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Day off work today as its my birthday. Got in another 20 miles. That's 70 in the last 3 days. Very windy in Swansea so not the quickest ride but its great to be out


 
Happy Birthday mate, 70 miles in 3 days! your stepping it up!


----------



## Speedball (18 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Just click here mate, tells you all you need to know


 
Thanks for your help, have requested group membership 

Just been for a nice walk with my mutts to get the legs moving. Now off to get changed and see how it goes. Not going to set any real target, just stay out for as long as I can still breath/move my legs/put up with the pain in my a*se (delete as applicable)


----------



## bainy16 (18 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> You seemed plenty fit enough to me mate, with me I don't think it's a question of fitness can keep up with most on the flat, it's my weight, think I will have to shed a stone or so before our Snake Pass ride.
> Good little club forming there, just need to watch out for the 2 old boys in the hi viz gear they were lethal, will try to keep away from them until their group riding improves.


lol yes i pulled at side of them a few time then it was like they wanted me out of there way so i moved over they was all over the road also sat on his wheel for a while before he decided to pull on the bikes near a pot hole without prior warning.....must avoid them on next ride, sure Mick had a few words with them if he didn't i'll mention it on the next ride.i'm same need to shift aleast another stone to give me better chance a climbing also want to get few more miles in Max i've done in single ride is just short of 60


----------



## Speedball (18 Feb 2013)

Well back from my first ride out and quite pleased with how it went. 14.3 miles in literally just over an hour (average speed 14.11mph). Just kept it to a fairly flat course to start with (only 105ft elevation) but it was enough to get the heart pumping - http://app.strava.com/activities/41394316

Could certainly feel it at times and I don't think I'll be responsible for fathering any children in the next few hours at least but at least my training is under way


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Feb 2013)

Only a quick jaunt out today. 2 seconds out on yesterdays time for my Pirton Training Loop, but a 2nd place on one segment 
http://app.strava.com/activities/41399057#
back to freezing temperatures latter this week so I'm expecting to slow down, again.


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Happy Birthday mate, 70 miles in 3 days! your stepping it up!



Thanks. I need to step it up. I'm doing the London 100 so aiming to lose 4 stone so I can get up box hill and leith hill after over 50 miles of riding and complete the ride in the time limit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Day off work today as its my birthday. Got in another 20 miles. That's 70 in the last 3 days. Very windy in Swansea so not the quickest ride but its great to be out


Happy Birthday Phil, nice to see you getting some miles in.


----------



## Kins (18 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Day off work today as its my birthday. Got in another 20 miles. That's 70 in the last 3 days. Very windy in Swansea so not the quickest ride but its great to be out


 
Aye very blustery up my valley... ooh eeer misses. Hope you had a good birthday chap.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

I only nipped out for one purpose this Harwood Av (The bend)
I created it to see my improvements and someone has been stealing my local KOM and as Simon will agree with me he seems to have the sole purpose of taking them, this is an incredibly short segment a sharp bend on a steepish climb (well it is when you have don 20-30 miles, anyway my previous best on it was 7.6mph and 29's today I did 18.5mph and 12's lets see him take that back. avg grade was 6.7%
I also created a longer section School Rd/ Harwood Av up just to level the playing field. best previous 9.8mph in 1:07 and today 13.4mph in 0:49.
Normally when I do it I have come up from further down the hill Harewood Av Climb, but I noticed he came in from part way up the hill, so I thought I would give it ago with fresh legs, as he only seems to do about 10 miles. I did strip the bike of some weight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2013)

Looks like someone has set up a new strava segment on my commuter route

http://app.strava.com/segments/3458084


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like someone has set up a new strava segment on my commuter route
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3458084


Nice KOM Chris


----------



## simmi (18 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like someone has set up a new strava segment on my commuter route
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3458084


Do you guys use veloviewer
I love it, for me the "check for new segments" function is the best bit so I can see if I've picked up any new top 10's or as is more usual bottom 10's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Do you guys use veloviewer
> I love it, for me the "check for new segments" function is the best bit so I can see if I've picked up any new top 10's or as is more usual bottom 10's


 
All the time, though it hasn't seen this segment yet. I was on Strava and saw your comment and when I clicked on the ride that segment was at the top.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice KOM Chris


 
They are the best ones, when they just appear from an old ride. To be fair there are only 5 riders on it and of the 29 attempts, 24 are mine as it is on my main commute run. My top 21 times are good enough for the KOM. Now I know it is there I will have to push it tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Do you guys use veloviewer
> I love it, for me the "check for new segments" function is the best bit so I can see if I've picked up any new top 10's or as is more *usual bottom 10's*


Likewise, its the same on my local segments,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

I have just seen why the times are so good, School road comes in part way up the segment, and it being so short it registers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have just seen why the times are so good, School road comes in part way up the segment, and it being so short it registers


 
I keep getting one of those, there is a flyover over a roundabout that has a segment on it. I get a segment time every time I go around the roundabout, the roundabout route is longer and slower though. Just noticed that Strava thinks I had a maximum speed of 47.8mph today, I wish!


----------



## Mandy jo (18 Feb 2013)

I HATE HILLS!!!


----------



## Billy Adam (18 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I keep getting one of those, there is a flyover over a roundabout that has a segment on it. I get a segment time every time I go around the roundabout, the roundabout route is longer and slower though. Just noticed that Strava thinks I had a maximum speed of 47.8mph today, I wish!


I had a max of 56mph on Saturday (as if) comp only registered 41. ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I keep getting one of those, there is a flyover over a roundabout that has a segment on it. I get a segment time every time I go around the roundabout, the roundabout route is longer and slower though. Just noticed that Strava thinks I had a maximum speed of 47.8mph today, I wish!


Sometimes the conversion to strava is wrong depends on the format used, but a section in the file will record the max speed and if it's missed a data log it will record incorrectly, the speed/cadence monitor stops this, I used to get on on my phone, also conversion from one file to another sometimes gives false info.
If you look at a gps track you can see how inaccurate they can be.


Mandy jo said:


> I HATE HILLS!!!


Trust me they do get better Mandy.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Feb 2013)

Hello, first time poster today but i've been reading for a while. I haven't read the whole thread as there's 100 pages so i don't know if anyone has said this already but i find it a lot more satisfying when i'm cycling to think in terms of kph rather than mph. It makes you feel like you've gone further faster, lovely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Hello, first time poster today but i've been reading for a while. I haven't read the whole thread as there's 100 pages so i don't know if anyone has said this already but i find it a lot more satisfying when i'm cycling to think in terms of kph rather than mph. It makes you feel like you've gone further faster, lovely.


It's makes no difference,I try and do round Km's normally 40 or 50Km's, but work everything in imperial.
Sorry , was busy


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Feb 2013)

Mandy jo said:


> I HATE HILLS!!!


Surely it's only the hills going up. Love down ones. 
They are starting to get better Nigel 8o)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They are the best ones, when they just appear from an old ride. To be fair there are only 5 riders on it and of the 29 attempts, 24 are mine as it is on my main commute run. My top 21 times are good enough for the KOM. Now I know it is there I will have to push it tomorrow


 
Ice tyres on this morning so I only knocked 2 seconds of the KOM time


----------



## Speedball (19 Feb 2013)

All the morning fog has now gone so will make use of my last day of holiday and get some miles in.

Again not fussed about mileage or speed, just want to get some miles in my legs and toughen up my rear end lol


----------



## Sillyoldman (19 Feb 2013)

Beautiful day here. Started work (from home today) early with a view to sneaking off for a quick ride at lunch. Did a nice 16 mles and noticed I have broken 500 miles since December 4th when I used my Garmin for the first time. I am well chuffed given some of the iffy weather we have had since then. Re-assessed and changed my goals from 1500 miles in a year up to 2000.


----------



## simmi (19 Feb 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Beautiful day here. Started work (from home today) early with a view to sneaking off for a quick ride at lunch. Did a nice 16 mles and noticed I have broken 500 miles since December 4th when I used my Garmin for the first time. I am well chuffed given some of the iffy weather we have had since then. Re-assessed and changed my goals from 1500 miles in a year up to 2000.


It's surprising how your goals change!
I started 17th Oct and planned to do 1250 miles in my first year.
Have already nearly done that so have changed my goal to do 3000 in 2013 and even with the bad weather at the start of the year am ahead of schedule. Its nice to see the green bar ahead of the red line.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Feb 2013)

Sneaky 7.76 miles this morning before work (but after finishing the ironing). Was great sunny morning :-)


----------



## Kins (19 Feb 2013)

Absolutely stunning day here, did 6 miles only before the flu chest kicked in but what a lovely ride. Wales is so much nicer in the sunshine! New (to me) bike arrives tomorrow and hopefully the weather forecast for the rest of the week is correct and I can start putting some decent miles in, flu chest willing.


----------



## Speedball (19 Feb 2013)

Managed 20.2 miles this afternoon with an average speed of 13.7 which in hindsight I'm a bit disappointed with. Did a few more hills today which took quite a bit more out of me than it should. Got to practice them and come up with some new rides which will basically be laps of tackling the biggest hills close to me over and over again 

On the plus side, after only two rides in 2013, already up to 20% of the distance I need to cover for the Ride London 100. Once I get my road bike, lose some weight, get better at hills, find world peace and cure cancer, all should be spot on for August 

http://app.strava.com/activities/41521313

Even better news, just got an e-mail from Decathlon saying my Triban 3 is ready for shipping. Can't get here soon enough


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Feb 2013)

Just a quick hard one today. Maybe imagination but legs felt a lot stronger after the weekend. https://www.strava.com/rides/41528632


----------



## Typhon (19 Feb 2013)

Lovely day for a ride today - sunny, still and quite warm. Unfortunately though I got a bloody puncture which spoilt my ride somewhat! So much for the gatorskins being bombproof. This was only the third ride using them.

http://app.strava.com/activities/41527333

I am really suffering for those 2 weeks I had off the bike. I'm having to work so much harder just to get my normal average speed. I must make sure I never have that amount of time off again!


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Feb 2013)

Two long days at work = no ride time. No work tomorrow so hopefully, weather permitting I will get out.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> back to freezing temperatures latter this week so I'm expecting to slow down, again.


I really shouldn't have said that! made an average speed of 11.something mph on the way in to work! It was very icy this morning and the first time I'd ridden gatorskins in such conditions. I was surprised to see thick ice after the glorious weather we've been having. no incidents, but felt the rear wheel spin on several occasions...not as confidence inspiring as my previous 4seasons tires (which are just too expensive to run on a commute bike!)
Having looked at the weather reports, I knew it was going to be a nice afternoon, so planned to come back through an extended route, which my garmin guffed up...followed by me getting more lost...topped by My garmin800 now being faulty (something wrong with the usb connection, sometimes dosen't connect to computer or cuts out mid transfer) I expected the ice to have melted (sunny all day!) but it had not so slow ride home. Was cross with myself for my bad navigating (which tbf was only round Crowle where I've only cycled twice). It was a good day at work (v good infact) and the scenery was nice but not a good day for my cycling


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Feb 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Beautiful day here. Started work (from home today) early with a view to sneaking off for a quick ride at lunch. Did a nice 16 mles and noticed I have broken 500 miles since December 4th when I used my Garmin for the first time. I am well chuffed given some of the iffy weather we have had since then. Re-assessed and changed my goals from 1500 miles in a year up to 2000.


You will breeze it at that rate. Well done.



simmi said:


> It's surprising how your goals change!
> I started 17th Oct and planned to do 1250 miles in my first year.
> Have already nearly done that so have changed my goal to do 3000 in 2013 and even with the bad weather at the start of the year am ahead of schedule. Its nice to see the green bar ahead of the red line.


I got some catching up to do.



Speedball said:


> Managed 20.2 miles this afternoon with an average *speed of 13.7* which in hindsight I'm a bit disappointed with. Did a *few more hills today* which took quite a bit more out of me than it should. Got to practice them and come up with some new rides which will basically be laps of tackling the biggest hills close to me over and over again


Dont be it takes time.



Billy Adam said:


> Just a quick hard one today. Maybe imagination but legs felt a lot *stronger* after the weekend. https://www.strava.com/rides/41528632


And doesnt it tell in your p.b's



Typhon said:


> I am really suffering for those 2 weeks I had off the bike. I'm having to work so much harder just to get my normal average speed. I must make sure I never have that amount of time off again!


It never seems to bother me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Feb 2013)

I only got one p.b. today Climb through Sharlston that was on the way to the photo group, 10's better, but the first time i have averaged 12mph up it. Although there was more traffic than usual i still managed a sub 40mins for the 9.5 miles (14.8mph)
My second ride was much slower bringing my average for the day below 14mph (13.89) 28.7 miles @ 13.61mph with 66.62ft per mile climbing compared with the 43.93 miles into Wakefield.In recent rides I have got use to my speeds in segments being more mid teens, but this one was pretty slow @ 7.9mph
Netherton and I am 165th out of 181, it is the initial climb to this Netherton Lane 101 out of 115it didn't improve after that either as this was next. A637 Park Hill Climb 142ft in 0.6 miles 26 out of 29, finally after about 12 miles I had started to get a little faster (though it didn't feel it) for this one
Darton (R.W. Bridge) to staincross

19/2/2013 Lunchtime
19/2/2013 afternoon
Afternoons elevation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2013)

Jumped from 3rd to KOM on another section today, knocked 31 seconds of the old number 1, still on the ice tyres.

http://app.strava.com/activities/41534569

I am going to be buggered when a half decent cyclist finds these segments


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Jumped from 3rd to KOM on another section today, knocked 31 seconds of the old number 1, still on the ice tyres.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41534569
> 
> I am going to be buggered when a half decent cyclist finds these segments


well done.
I have that problem.


----------



## Creakyknee (19 Feb 2013)

Was hoping to get out this afternoon but work went on longer than anticipated, then got dumped on with supper making duty and sprog herding.
Climbing the walls now.


----------



## Andy Smith (19 Feb 2013)

I just thought I'd put an update on showing my 'newbie progress'. It was my 40 tenth birthday last Tuesday and I brought the Giant defy 1 I'd promised myself if I stuck to this lark. I've now done three rides on it and managed to get out tonight for a quick blast on my own. I love the bike, it's a treat to ride and even though I haven't been doing as much as I hoped recently my ave speed tonight was back up to the best I was acheiving at the tail end of last year when I felt much fitter. I'm so looking forward to this year and this bike means even at my age I now feel I can get out with a club or similar and not be too much of a burden. Have to say as well that occasionally reading this thread has made sure I've remained enthusiastic, keen to pile on the miles when I can and happy I decided to give road cycling another go!. Thank you all.
Tonight's quick ride for info http://app.strava.com/activities/41532257
Andy


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Feb 2013)

Had to drive 250 miles up to Wigan today so no time for a ride, I swear every motorway bridge I drove under had someone cycling on it though just to rub it in!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Feb 2013)

Having a frustrating wait at the garage for my car to be mended and stressing about my train journey to London tonight. Wishing I was out on my bike blowing the stresses away.

Didn't have time to ride before work this morning and my new padded shorts arrived yesterday, so their test drive will have to wait until Sunday. Hey ho


----------



## kerndog (20 Feb 2013)

Hi - great thread! Really good to hear how others are progressing.

I got my bike about 3 ish weeks ago and have been steadily growing my miles as I slowly get fitter and stronger. Im loving it! So far ive done 140 miles on the bike. 1st week I did about 30, second I was ill then the weather was terrible, third week I did about 60 and this week ive done 30 already, the rest of the 140 miles are made up of popping to the shops or a meeting, day to day use. I'm aiming to get 50 miles a week in for the first couple of month to get me fit without going too nuts and overdoing it.

Anyway yesterday I went out and did 10 miles after having 2 days off to rest my aching limbs. i did it really quickly (for me) and found it much easier than a week before. So today I decided I was ready for my first 20 miler. Im quite pleased with my self... I feel good too, although my legs are aching, over all I'd say it was easier than I imagined, 30 milers look more realistic now!.. Maybe next month.


----------



## Typhon (20 Feb 2013)

kerndog said:


> Hi - great thread! Really good to hear how others are progressing.
> 
> I got my bike about 3 ish weeks ago and have been steadily growing my miles as I slowly get fitter and stronger. Im loving it! So far ive done 140 miles on the bike. 1st week I did about 30, second I was ill then the weather was terrible, third week I did about 60 and this week ive done 30 already, the rest of the 140 miles are made up of popping to the shops or a meeting, day to day use. I'm aiming to get 50 miles a week in for the first couple of month to get me fit without going too nuts and overdoing it.
> 
> Anyway yesterday I went out and did 10 miles after having 2 days off to rest my aching limbs. i did it really quickly (for me) and found it much easier than a week before. So today I decided I was ready for my first 20 miler. Im quite pleased with my self... I feel good too, although my legs are aching, over all I'd say it was easier than I imagined, 30 milers look more realistic now!.. Maybe next month.


 
Well done, you are making great progress!  That 30 miler will be easier than you think with the amount of cycling you've done. You're wise to build up gradually though. As the nights draw out and (hopefully) the weather gets better we should all be able to increase our mileage over the next few weeks & months.


----------



## Typhon (20 Feb 2013)

I really didn't want to go for a ride today, even though it wasn't raining. It was cold though and there was a strong easterly wind which is a real pain on my route (every route ends up with me climbing eastwards). I think above all I just didn't want to go for a training ride, I always push myself so hard and I am bored of doing the same routes over and over again.

Part of that is enforced by the fact that where I live is surrounded by rivers with few crossings and narrow, fast, dangerous A-roads but today I realised I wasn't going to force myself out without doing something different. So I decided to do a completely different route, the majority of which I'd never done before. It was slow because I was pootling around villages and the A-roads were unpleasant but not quite as bad as I thought. Some cars didn't move across whatsoever when overtaking me though, missing me by inches! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/41645064


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> I really didn't want to go for a ride today, even though it wasn't raining. It was cold though and there was a strong easterly wind which is a real pain on my route (every route ends up with me climbing eastwards). I think above all I just didn't want to go for a training ride, I always push myself so hard and I am bored of doing the same routes over and over again.
> 
> Part of that is enforced by the fact that where I live is surrounded by rivers with few crossings and narrow, fast, dangerous A-roads but today I realised I wasn't going to force myself out without doing something different. So I decided to do a completely different route, the majority of which I'd never done before. It was slow because I was pootling around villages and the A-roads were unpleasant but not quite as bad as I thought. Some cars didn't move across whatsoever when overtaking me though, missing me by inches!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41645064


 

Well done on trying another route though. I'm in a similar position. I have three nice circular routes that I use but they are all just between 13 and 14 miles and I don't know if I really want to go round twice so must try and venture further before long too. Just wish it would warm up a bit.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2013)

Broke 600 miles for the month, only another 20.6 miles to do to hit the 1000km for the month, should do that tomorrow


----------



## Typhon (20 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done on trying another route though. I'm in a similar position. I have three nice circular routes that I use but they are all just between 13 and 14 miles and I don't know if I really want to go round twice so must try and venture further before long too. Just wish it would warm up a bit.


 
Thanks, yeah I have 3 main circular routes I use too. I can vary them slightly by taking or not taking shortcuts but it's the same routes all over again. It's just difficult when many of the main river crossings are A-roads themselves.

It's not much above freezing and my hands and feet were like blocks of ice today so I'm guessing it's even worse up there. At least we don't have the problem of ice, especially not at the times I cycle (late afternoon). 

Still, it'll get better though. February is almost over, we're on the home stretch of winter now!


----------



## Typhon (20 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke 600 miles for the month, only another 20.6 miles to do to hit the 1000km for the month, should do that tomorrow


 
Wow, very well done! You're easily going to beat your goal for the year. I am miles behind my red line but in the summer I'll catch it up, hopefully.


----------



## boybiker (20 Feb 2013)

I managed my first commute of the year today. 

It's only 12 miles each way and pretty flat but an achievement for me none the less. The ride in is easier and on the ride home I had the wind in my face all the way  I was a little disappointed with my time/speed but I guess there's plenty of time for improvement. 

Ride in : http://app.strava.com/activities/41597916

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/41644856


----------



## kerndog (20 Feb 2013)

cheers typhon, really looking forward to the longer evenings and warmer weather, hopefully less wind as well! I've decided already that my worst piece of weather is the wind. God I hate the wind. Today it almost brought me a stand still at about 18 miles in. Bring on the spring!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed my first commute of the year today.
> 
> It's only 12 miles each way and pretty flat but an achievement for me none the less. The ride in is easier and on the ride home I had the wind in my face all the way  I was a little disappointed with my time/speed but I guess there's plenty of time for improvement.
> 
> ...


 
25 mile round trip is a good commute, I wouldn't worry about timing as long as you aren't late for work! If you haven't seen it there is a commuting section to the forum, you will find loads of tips and support in there specific to commuting.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Wow, very well done! You're easily going to beat your goal for the year. I am miles behind my red line but in the summer I'll catch it up, hopefully.


 
Cheers, I am pretty confident of hitting my target, but am not going to change it, going to have to increase it for next year if I can keep this up.


----------



## Billy Adam (20 Feb 2013)

kerndog said:


> cheers typhon, really looking forward to the longer evenings and warmer weather, hopefully less wind as well! I've decided already that my worst piece of weather is the wind. God I hate the wind. Today it almost brought me a stand still at about 18 miles in. Bring on the spring!


I'm the same. But unfortunately the wind is always going to be around somewhere on a ride, just have to get through it. Makes the days when it still all that more special.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Feb 2013)

Thought I was doing alright, then I checked where I stand next to my 'goal' for the year I've set. I need to do ~9 miles every day. My 2 days of cycling home from work and then a 20mile ride a weekend are going to have to step up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I'm the same. But unfortunately the wind is always going to be around somewhere on a ride, just have to get through it. Makes the days when it still all that more special.


You get use to it Billy, there will come a time it only really bothers you when they start getting 8+mph, and more often than not it does settle a little toward sunset.
I am going on a ride with a young lad tomorrow (Thur) as hes just started cycling, got an easy route planned though there is some distance, though I can shorten it, the only problem is it's flat and I hate the flat these days. Still it will be good to be out with someone, for a change.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Thought I was doing alright, then I checked where I stand next to my 'goal' for the year I've set. I need to do ~9 miles every day. My 2 days of cycling home from work and then a 20mile ride a weekend are going to have to step up


Yep, likewise here, I have been a little lacking in distance so far.


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke 600 miles for the month, only another 20.6 miles to do to hit the 1000km for the month, should do that tomorrow


 
600? cripes I'll push to make 500 this month...and thats looking to be close (320 at the moment!)... ur living up to your handle for sure!



Typhon said:


> Still, it'll get better though. February is almost over, we're on the home stretch of winter now!


 
not wishing to jinx things but there's snow forecast for Saturday, though no weather warnings in place... that said the Met Office is saying early March will see temperatures 'normal' for the time of year. Of course weather prediction beyond a few days is as credible as clairvoyance!

Took the Broomhall Loop, that I randomly scored a time on yesterday (without riding half the roads in the segment!). It takes a lot of roads familiar to me but in reverse...coming down the grades I usually climb was great fun and saw a few regulars out and about. Made one navigational error but to be fair I did the route from memory...something I often lack! Even with that error I made an avg speed of 16.1mph over the 12 miles so fairly chuffed. As little as three months ago I'd have struggled to make 14mph avg.


----------



## RWright (21 Feb 2013)

I have been busy at work the past couple of weeks and today I knew I was going to be there late. I put one of my bikes in the back of the truck and took it with me. I got a little time and did a 7 mile loop out in the country(thought my computer was on and missed a couple of miles at the beginning...again), it was great. I wasn't pushing because I was at work and was wearing regular shoes on my spd sl's, but this would be an area to do it. Besides a stretch of highway in the route, which is about 1 mile, the rest is county roads with some decent small climbs. I only saw 4 cars aside from the highway section. only two stop signs as well. A good area to ride with a little more abandon.

I just read others tried some new routes today as well.  Only problem now is that I want to find another drop bar bike to leave at work. I was on my townie and this route would be much more fun on a race style bike. I can't believe I am actually considering N + 1. I don't really want to be hauling my Trek around in the back of my truck too often. And yes, I know, I could ride it to work, but that just wouldn't be the best thing at this time.


----------



## Reece (21 Feb 2013)

Well done all and good to see some new people posting their progress too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> 600? cripes I'll push to make 500 this month...and thats looking to be close (320 at the moment!)... ur living up to your handle for sure!
> Took the Broomhall Loop, that I randomly scored a time on yesterday (without riding half the roads in the segment!). It takes a lot of roads familiar to me but in reverse...coming down the grades I usually climb was great fun and saw a few regulars out and about. Made one navigational error but to be fair I did the route from memory...something I often lack! Even with that error I made an avg speed of 16.1mph over the 12 miles so fairly chuffed. As little as three months ago I'd have struggled to make *14mph avg*.


I am only just starting to get speeds like that. Navigation doesn't seem a strong point of yours Andy. 

Well the young lad bailed, I think he is sore from his ride yesterday.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Feb 2013)

First time I have given up on a ride, didn't think it was that cold till I got out there and turned into the wind. Ouch. Wouldn't be surprised if it snowed today.
Like all of you I can't wait for the warmer weather and longer days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> First time I have given up on a ride, didn't think it was that cold till I got out there and turned into the wind. Ouch. Wouldn't be surprised if it snowed today.
> Like all of you I can't wait for the warmer weather and longer days.


 
Snow is forecast for the midlands over the weekend. Temperature between now and Monday isn't going to get above 3c, factor in the wind chill and we are probably looking at below zero. Had my winter gloves and thickest socks back on for this mornings ride into work.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Feb 2013)

I felt a bit of a wimp for turning back, but the blast of cold air when I turned into the wind took my breath away. I arrived home frozen and had only done about 2 miles !


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I felt a bit of a wimp for turning back, but the blast of cold air when I turned into the wind took my breath away. I arrived home frozen and had only done about 2 miles !


 
No shame in turning back when it gets so bad. I kept going in it yesterday morning and was miserable with my hands being so cold and numb, and then when the feeling came back when I got indoors it was agony.

Long term forecast for us at the moment is bright during the day but bitterly cold. I've ordered yet more gloves to try!


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No shame in turning back when it gets so bad. I kept going in it yesterday morning and was miserable with my hands being so cold and numb, and then when the feeling came back when I got indoors it was agony.
> 
> Long term forecast for us at the moment is bright during the day but bitterly cold. I've ordered yet more gloves to try!


 
I'm thinking of getting some new gloves too. The only ones I have are thin castelli gloves which are great for when it's about 6- 12C but my fingers go numb when it's close to freezing. I did look at Sealskinz but they were about 50 quid so I've been trying to get through the winter without buying a pair. Plus they look really bulky.

Chain reaction seem to have quite a few pairs with a heavy discount right now. The campagnolo ones look really nice and pretty good quality for 24 quid (discounted from 60).

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1544&SortBy=DiscountDESC


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> I'm thinking of getting some new gloves too. The only ones I have are thin castelli gloves which are great for when it's about 6- 12C but my fingers go numb when it's close to freezing. I did look at Sealskinz but they were about 50 quid so I've been trying to get through the winter without buying a pair. Plus they look really bulky.
> 
> Chain reaction seem to have quite a few pairs with a heavy discount right now. The campagnolo ones look really nice and pretty good quality for 24 quid (discounted from 60).
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1544&SortBy=DiscountDESC


 
I stumbled across an old review on Bike Radar of these so have ordered a pair. Review said they would do down to minus 5 but I am sceptical but should arrive tomorrow so I will see what they are like.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290823782...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I felt a bit of a wimp for turning back, but the blast of cold air when I turned into the wind took my breath away. I arrived home frozen and had only done about 2 miles !


 
I don't blame you in this weather, it's so unpleasant out there. We're both going to have to step up our training for the Shakespeare 100 though. It's only 6 weeks on Sunday. I've just been looking at last years route and I am a little worried!

http://app.strava.com/segments/2339888


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

My £5 gloves from Aldi havent been bad, though they havent's worn well really, there ok to about 2 degrees and ok in the wet.


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I stumbled across an old review on Bike Radar of these so have ordered a pair. Review said they would do down to minus 5 but I am sceptical but should arrive tomorrow so I will see what they are like.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290823782...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
They look good - you are braver than me if you do test them in -5C though!


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

None of the gloves I've looked at have any kind of size guide which is annoying. Mind you the castelli ones had exact measurements and they still came up way too small...


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> I don't blame you in this weather, it's so unpleasant out there. We're both going to have to step up our training for the Shakespeare 100 though. It's only 6 weeks on Sunday. I've just been looking at last years route and I am a little worried!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2339888


 LOL, so am I ! 
I know the weather will get better and more rides in the evenings.
They don't release the actual route to be taken till much nearer the time and looking back on past routes they have not always used Saintbury hill. Maybe they will give it a miss this year


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> LOL, so am I ! I know the weather will get better and more rides in the evenings.
> They don't release the actual route to be taken till much nearer the time and looking back on past routes they have not always used Saintbury hill. Maybe they will give it a miss this year


 
That's true. When I first started I could barely manage 8 miles at 10mph but within about 6 weeks I was doing 15mph and doing 30+ miles so hopefully if the weather improves and I can cycle 5/6 days a week like I was then I can see more of an improvement in fitness until the event.

As for leaving out Saintbury, well we can always pray.  Mind you it could be worse, Willersey looks an even worse way to get up there.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My £5 gloves from Aldi havent been bad, though they havent's worn well really, there ok to about 2 degrees and ok in the wet.


I miss my Lidl fleece leggings they were great till one of the zips broke. I will buy some more when they come round again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I miss my Lidl fleece leggings they were great till one of the zips broke. I will buy some more when they come round again.


Mine are to big these days.


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Navigation doesn't seem a strong point of yours Andy.


I'd say it's my biggest milestone to get past, as I have ambitions on taking my cycling abroad but if I can't even get round local roads without getting lost it won't be much fun. I can read an os map but struggle to keep myself orientated on the roads... I suspect it has a lot to do with never learning to drive. I'll just keep at it, as with all things cycling it can only get better with more miles!



Typhon said:


> I don't blame you in this weather, it's so unpleasant out there. We're both going to have to step up our training for the Shakespeare 100 though. It's only 6 weeks on Sunday. I've just been looking at last years route and I am a little worried!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/2339888


 
I put myself in for this over xmas... can't believe it's only 6 weeks away!


----------



## Kins (21 Feb 2013)

New bike yesterday (to me) so went for 8/9 miles (was meant to be more) in the sunshine for a pleasant ride. Turned into a right old slog. Head wind all the way out that almost had me stopped on a couple of strong gusts. 

Then to add insult to injury, mile from home my first puncture and blow me down if I hadn't forgot to put my mini pump in my rusksack.


----------



## London Female (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> First time I have given up on a ride, didn't think it was that cold till I got out there and turned into the wind. Ouch. Wouldn't be surprised if it snowed today.
> Like all of you I can't wait for the warmer weather and longer days.


 
The wind is bitter today, I had to ride into university today and if I could have got away with not going I would have turned back and gone back home too. Luckily the return journey is only just over 16 miles but it felt much further in the wind.


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'd say it's my biggest milestone to get past, as I have ambitions on taking my cycling abroad but if I can't even get round local roads without getting lost it won't be much fun. I can read an os map but struggle to keep myself orientated on the roads... I suspect it has a lot to do with never learning to drive. I'll just keep at it, as with all things cycling it can only get better with more miles!
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself in for this over xmas... can't believe it's only 6 weeks away!


 
Nice one! Looks like we'll have quite a few CC members doing the ride. I'm sure with the amount you cycle you'll have no problems with the distance though.


----------



## simmi (21 Feb 2013)

Today I did a route I have done a few times before, I found it hard going, not too sure why it was very cold and even though I was pushing quite hard I couldn't get warm after about an hour my feet were like blocks of ice
I have also tighten up my diet a bit as my weight loss has almost stopped in the last month so just didn't seem to have my usual energy.
36.9 miles in 2:16:41 at 16.2 mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/41740786


----------



## Kins (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Today I did a route I have done a few times before, I found it hard going, not too sure why it was very cold and even though I was pushing quite hard I couldn't get warm after about an hour my feet were like blocks of ice
> I have also tighten up my diet a bit as my weight loss has almost stopped in the last month so just didn't seem to have my usual energy.
> 36.9 miles in 2:16:41 at 16.2 mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41740786


 
Not bad at all if you had no energy. You do 20mph average when you have full energy!?


----------



## simmi (21 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Not bad at all if you had no energy. You do 20mph average when you have full energy!?


Not quite mate, I think I did it 2 minutes quicker last time and I think it was windier that time.


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Feb 2013)

Left home and thought blow this for a game of soldiers blummen cold...... So I came home...... The long way
https://www.strava.com/rides/41746750


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I miss my Lidl fleece leggings they were great till one of the zips broke. I will buy some more when they come round again.


Still using my leggings (although getting on the big size) my zip broke the first couple of times I used them, but managed to get it back together and only undo them 3/4 of the way and they've been fine. Godsend in the cold.


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Not quite mate, I think I did it 2 minutes quicker last time and I think it was windier that time.


I think the the cold really saps your energy. I found it hard going today. Got lulled by the sunny couple of days we've had.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Still using my leggings (although getting on the big size) my zip broke the first couple of times I used them, but managed to get it back together and only undo them 3/4 of the way and they've been fine. Godsend in the cold.


After today's effort, I got the sewing kit out and sort of fixed the offending zip. They are back in service.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Today I did a route I have done a few times before, I found it hard going, not too sure why it was very cold and even though I was pushing quite hard I couldn't get warm after about an hour my feet were like blocks of ice
> I have also tighten up my diet a bit as my weight loss has almost stopped in the last month so just didn't seem to have my usual energy.
> 36.9 miles in 2:16:41 at 16.2 mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41740786


Still way quicker than me, I did 37.3 in 2:50 avg 13.14 2221ft of climbing (59.62ft p/mile) 3 p.b.'s but I think I had a little tail wind.
http://app.strava.com/activities/41758084#


Billy Adam said:


> Left home and thought blow this for a game of soldiers blummen cold...... So I came home...... The long way
> https://www.strava.com/rides/41746750


Maybe so Billy but you got some p.b's in there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Today I did a route I have done a few times before, I found it hard going, not too sure why it was very cold and even though I was pushing quite hard I couldn't get warm after about an hour my feet were like blocks of ice
> I have also tighten up my diet a bit as my weight loss has almost stopped in the last month so just didn't seem to have my usual energy.
> 36.9 miles in 2:16:41 at 16.2 mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41740786


 
I weighed myself today and I am averaging just under a 1lb of weight loss per 100 miles ridden this year. (11lb from 1200 miles) If I can keep at this rate I could be the lightest I have been in 20 years by the end of the year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I think the the cold really saps your energy. I found it hard going today. Got lulled by the sunny couple of days we've had.


 
I hope so, I did 15 miles home tonight at the slowest I have ridden in a while (13.79mph), was bitterly cold and windy


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still way quicker than me, I did 37.3 in 2:50 avg 13.14 2221ft of climbing (59.62ft p/mile) 3 p.b.'s but I think I had a little tail wind.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41758084#
> 
> Maybe so Billy but you got some p.b's in there.


Yeah I was pleasantly surprised at those. 8o)


----------



## simmi (21 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> After today's effort, I got the sewing kit out and sort of fixed the offending zip. They are back in service.


I had on a proper fleece lined winter bib and leggings and thick thermal sock and a underarmour base layer and a thermal buff and a windproof cycling jacket and sealskinz gloves and BBB thick overshoes and a micro hat under my helmet and still froze my bits off!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I had on a proper fleece lined winter bib and leggings and thick thermal sock and a underarmour base layer and a thermal buff and a windproof cycling jacket and sealskinz gloves and BBB thick overshoes and a micro hat under my helmet and still froze my bits off!!


 
You've got to much on, shed a few layers and pedal faster


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> I had on a proper fleece lined winter bib and leggings and thick thermal sock and a underarmour base layer and a thermal buff and a windproof cycling jacket and sealskinz gloves and BBB thick overshoes and a micro hat under my helmet and still froze my bits off!!


 
Blimey  I go out in just bib tights, a jersey, normal socks and gloves. Nothing else!

Either I'm just extremely unfit and get hot easily or dhb stuff is really really well insulated. Probably both.


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Blimey  I go out in just bib tights, a jersey, normal socks and gloves. Nothing else!
> 
> Either I'm just extremely unfit and get hot easily or dhb stuff is really really well insulated. Probably both.


I've got a pair of dnb thermal socks and they're great but still have to use overshoes to keep the wind out.


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I've got a pair of dnb thermal socks and they're great but still have to use overshoes to keep the wind out.


 
They were fine for me when I used trainers and toe clips but now with cleats and SPDs my toes went numb yesterday. I'm hoping a thin pair of socks underneath should be enough to keep out the cold.


----------



## simmi (21 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still way quicker than me, I did 37.3 in 2:50 avg 13.14 2221ft of climbing (59.62ft p/mile) 3 p.b.'s but I think I had a little tail wind.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41758084#


Other than the distance you can't compare our 2 rides, you did 3 times the climbing I did! Good effort mate as Billy Adam said "the cold really saps your energy"


Supersuperleeds said:


> I weighed myself today and I am averaging just under a 1lb of weight loss per 100 miles ridden this year. (11lb from 1200 miles) If I can keep at this rate I could be the lightest I have been in 20 years by the end of the year.


 
There are 3500 calories in a pound of fat and I have to ride just over 100 miles to burn 3500 calories so I would say your calculations are spot on!
 Many other factors come into it I know before I am shot down in flames


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Feb 2013)

Is it right you burn more cals in the cold.


----------



## Typhon (21 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Is it right you burn more cals in the cold.


 
Supposedly your body burns a tiny bit more to stay warm but I think it's quite marginal. Personally I always find it easier to lose weight in summer because of decreased appetite, higher levels of activity and lower alcohol consumption! Any of which would easily cancel out the few cals a day your body warms extra to stay warm.


----------



## simmi (21 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Is it right you burn more cals in the cold.


Yes I think so, ambient temperature is one of those other factors
Those old Polar explorers Scott, Amundsen and alike used to eat pounds of butter just to get enough energy in!


----------



## simmi (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Yes I think so, ambient temperature is one of those other factors
> Those old Arctic explorers Scott, Amundsen and alike used to eat pounds of butter just to get enough energy in!


Don't think they had SIS gels in them days


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Other than the distance you can't compare our 2 rides, you did *3 times the climbing* I did! Good effort mate as Billy Adam said "the cold really saps your energy"


I havent updated it on strava, it always nicks height, both the garmin and ridewithgps gave figures close to each other, well 100ft. I didn't really notice the cold, mind fleece base layer three others and a cycle shirt arm warmers, fleece tights shorts leg warmers and some ski base layer leggings 2 pairs of socks my Aldi gloves fleece hat and buff. I did wonder when i set off what people were going on about it being cold.
temp for the ride was 1.2C avg wind of 5mph, though it didn't seem much of a headwind most of the time, maybe because of those hills


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Feb 2013)

Yea I was right not much in the way of headwind worst was from about 21 miles to 24 @avg of 4.9mph straight into it, but apart from that didn't notice it, more concerned where the next hill was.


----------



## DaveyM (22 Feb 2013)

got a couple of quick rides in after work this week, which can mean only one thing....Spring is coming 
roll on the light nights !!!
Still trying to go faster as I am doing less distance


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Blimey  I go out in just bib tights, a jersey, normal socks and gloves. Nothing else!
> 
> Either I'm just extremely unfit and get hot easily or dhb stuff is really really well insulated. Probably both.


 
I am the same as you - some people stay warm whilst others freeze.

I rode the other day and it was +0.5 according to the car and all I had on was some leggings, ordinary sports socks, a Helly Hansen Lifa short sleeve and my lightweight Altura waterproof with pit zips open fully and I was still too hot so I had to pull the jacket front zip way down.

I don't sweat much either which is not a good thing really!.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Feb 2013)

Good to see everyone out and about - will be out with you this weekend if the predicted snow keeps away!


----------



## Speedball (22 Feb 2013)

Had my first ride out on my T3 and was a bit of a mixed bag in all honesty 

http://app.strava.com/activities/41850323

Really struggled with the new riding position and the gears seemed to jump all over the place at times and chain noise from the derailleur cage. That was all a bit disconcerting and some tweaking is obviously needed there. Bit annoyed about that as surely that should be something Decathlon should check before the bike is shipped

That all said, did manage two new PB's on some Strava segments and I know the riding position will take some getting used to after years of using an MTB. Probably need to tweak the seat and stem height to get it set perfect for me. As I'm such a novice, all a bit of trial and error at the moment, mainly error


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2013)

Speedball said:


> Had my first ride out on my T3 and was a bit of a mixed bag in all honesty
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41850323
> 
> ...


Well done on the p.b.'s, i am sure you will sort out the niggles.
I had two short rides today one to the hospital where I set an overall p.b.
Coming home, as it is the OH's birthday I didn't opt for a longer run but did a 15 mile loop back to the house, I set two p.b.'s

The other thing my H.R. was a lot lower only just getting into zone 4 (as it's set up), I think this was a motivation thing





Morning H.R. Avg 147 Max 163, 5.1miles @ 14.04mph 55.23ft per mile
afternoon H.R. Avg 135 Max 162, 15.5 miles @ 13.2mph 44.83ft per mile.

Had a look at the H.R. track and found it dropped to about 78bpm so must have been a glitch.
However on the heart rate theme I used to have a daily resting H.R of 90bpm+, just checked it now and it is low 80'sbpm, so some improvement I guess.


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

Speedball said:


> Had my first ride out on my T3 and was a bit of a mixed bag in all honesty
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41850323
> 
> ...


 
Congrats on the first ride. I've just been ranting about the gears on my Triban too: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triban-3-owners-club.121260/post-2328672

Still not fixed after 3 attempts.

To add insult to injury I got my 2nd puncture in 3 rides since I fitted the gatorskins. Useless rubbish. I only got one in the 6 months previous to fitting them!

http://app.strava.com/activities/41843767

Was bloody freezing and very windy too. Not a good ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> To add insult to injury I got my 2nd puncture in 3 rides since I fitted the gatorskins. Useless rubbish. I only got one in the 6 months previous to fitting them!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41843767
> 
> Was bloody freezing and very windy too. Not a good ride.


I ran what must have been the best part of 4,000 miles on the Kenda the bike came with in 2008, with just one puncture and that was from hitting a pot hole at speed (pressed the tube into the spoke holes on the rim), when they wore out I got a Bontrager R1 for the rear only cheap one I could get at the time as I was out, I have replaced the front with a Continental Ultra Sport Bike Tyre, when i first put it on something must have got embedded in the tyre, as I kept getting punctures, I finally found it, been fine since, I couldn't feel it at first when checking, but checking where the hole was on the tube and position of the tyre I eventually found it

I ordered a new track pump the other day (present from the O.H. for my birthday), since my 4 year old Lidl one blow up, and I have to say wonderful service from Evans ordered Wed aft arrived this morning, and how much easier it is to us than the old one, to all of you just starting out they are really worth the investment, 100p.s.i easy, with a steady riding on the gauge, my old one I had to get it up to pressure and quickly off as it always seemed to lose air.
Blackburn Air Tower 1 Track Pump £22.49 with postage.


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I ran what must have been the best part of 4,000 miles on the Kenda the bike came with in 2008, with just one puncture and that was from hitting a pot hole at speed (pressed the tube into the spoke holes on the rim), when they wore out I got a Bontrager R1 for the rear only cheap one I could get at the time as I was out, I have replaced the front with a Continental Ultra Sport Bike Tyre, when i first put it on something must have got embedded in the tyre, as I kept getting punctures, I finally found it, been fine since, I couldn't feel it at first when checking, but checking where the hole was on the tube and position of the tyre I eventually found it
> 
> I ordered a new track pump the other day (present from the O.H. for my birthday), since my 4 year old Lidl one blow up, and I have to say wonderful service from Evans ordered Wed aft arrived this morning, and how much easier it is to us than the old one, to all of you just starting out they are really worth the investment, 100p.s.i easy, with a steady riding on the gauge, my old one I had to get it up to pressure and quickly off as it always seemed to lose air.
> Blackburn Air Tower 1 Track Pump £22.49 with postage.


 
I was going to make a post about pumps actually. I have a footpump but for the life of me I can't get above 90 PSI into my tyres. I simply can't push anymore air in, the plunger just won't go down anymore. My dad has had a go and can't get any more air into them either so perhaps I will try that one if you have no problems getting 100 PSI into them. My tyres are supposed to be at 110 so I really could do with getting a new pump.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> I was going to make a post about pumps actually. I have a footpump but for the life of me I can't get above 90 PSI into my tyres. I simply can't push anymore air in, the plunger just won't go down anymore. My dad has had a go and can't get any more air into them either so perhaps I will try that one if you have no problems getting 100 PSI into them. My tyres are supposed to be at 110 so I really could do with getting a new pump.


I am sure you will be able to, I just did a quick test, to see how well it worked, the valve attachment is a doodle compared with the Lidl one, you can even put it one to check pressure, something I couldn't with the other as it lost more air than it was worth. I though I got a decent amount in with my mini pump, seems it was only about 60p.s.i, maybe why I am so slow. We will see if it improves any over the next few rides.
Next thing is some semi decent wheels.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> I was going to make a post about pumps actually. I have a footpump but for the life of me I can't get above 90 PSI into my tyres. I simply can't push anymore air in, the plunger just won't go down anymore. My dad has had a go and can't get any more air into them either so perhaps I will try that one if you have no problems getting 100 PSI into them. My tyres are supposed to be at 110 so I really could do with getting a new pump.


 
get one of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4949 you will never have a problem pumping your tyres up with this


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am sure you will be able to, I just did a quick test, to see how well it worked, the valve attachment is a doodle compared with the Lidl one, you can even put it one to check pressure, something I couldn't with the other as it lost more air than it was worth. I though I got a decent amount in with my mini pump, seems it was only about 60p.s.i, maybe why I am so slow. We will see if it improves any over the next few rides.
> Next thing is some semi decent wheels.


 
Yes I think if you get those pumped up to 100+ PSI you'll see a big increase in speed. I saw a post a while ago on here from someone saying that he had pumped his up from 50 to 110 and was 2mph faster immediately!



Supersuperleeds said:


> get one of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4949 you will never have a problem pumping your tyres up with this


 
One of the reviews for that says that you need to use your bodyweight to get tyres up to 120 PSI. Maybe that's where I was going wrong with mine  Or do you have no problems getting it to 110-120 without doing that?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yes I think if you get those pumped up to 100+ PSI you'll see a big increase in speed. I saw a post a while ago on here from someone saying that he had pumped his up from 50 to 110 and was 2mph faster immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reviews for that says that you need to use your bodyweight to get tyres up to 120 PSI. Maybe that's where I was going wrong with mine  Or do you have no problems getting it to 110-120 without doing that?


 
I've only used mine on the hybrid up to now and it has pumped to 85 psi no problems. I bought it on the back of recommendations on here from the road boys and girls who said they pump easily to 110 -120 psi


----------



## Typhon (22 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've only used mine on the hybrid up to now and it has pumped to 85 psi no problems. I bought it on the back of recommendations on here from the road boys and girls who said they pump easily to 110 -120 psi


 
Ah ok, well I think tomorrow I'll try using my bodyweight with my pump and see what happens. It is a floor pump that supposedly goes up to 120 PSI so in theory it should work.

I'm not sure how much benefit I'll really get from it though. My tyres feel rock hard at 70 PSI.


----------



## boybiker (22 Feb 2013)

I wanted to get out this weekend but its started snowing... and laying!!  I hope it doesn't stick about!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yes I think if you get those pumped up to 100+ PSI you'll see a big increase in speed. I saw a post a while ago on here from someone saying that he had pumped his up from 50 to 110 and was *2mph* faster immediately!


I always thought it difficult using the one from Lidl, but this was easy 110 should be no problem, I dont think theres much to choose between them at this price level. It is rated 120psi
Does that mean I can increase all my avg speeds, and reduce said times by the appropriate amount of time.
Though to fair I must have been getting 70-90p.s.i from the old pump.
I will try and get out in the morning, not very good at mornings though


----------



## SWSteve (22 Feb 2013)

Looks like it's going to be dry/bright in the south west. Time to try 35 miles...without my legs feeling empty and struggling to do 8mph for the final leg


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Looks like it's going to be dry/bright in the south west. Time to try 35 miles...without my legs feeling empty and struggling to do 8mph for the final leg


I struggled for a long time I hated the final climb to the house, and to be honest i have had quicker times on the last 2 miles than today,


----------



## SWSteve (23 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I struggled for a long time I hated the final climb to the house, and to be honest i have had quicker times on the last 2 miles than today,


 
Don't forget rest days, and it's so blooming windy this week, it's been a bit of a struggle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Don't forget rest days, and it's so blooming windy this week, it's been a bit of a struggle


I get enough of them, I general go out when I feel like it, though it is as often as I can, but then I sometimes take up to a fortnight off, but generally I ride 17-22 days in any 30 period. I was a lot less in Dec but not because of the weather.
You must be getting different winds to up here, its been pretty quite this last wk. avg speed has been 2.8mph this week, last it was 3.4mph and the wk before 7.2mph that along with the week before (7.36mph) are the strongest I have on record since June last year, though I am out in winds up.to 12mph.
On a plus note you do get better against the wind, its always a struggle, but training and fitness will improve it.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You must be getting different winds to up here, its been pretty quite this last wk. avg speed has been 2.8mph this week, last it was 3.4mph and the wk before 7.2mph that along with the week before (7.36mph) are the strongest I have on record since June last year, though I am out in winds up.to 12mph.
> On a plus note you do get better against the wind, its always a struggle, but training and fitness will improve it.


I have been looking at the MET office app to see chance of rainfall as I hate riding home in the rain after work, and the speed of gusts was ridiculous. At one point there were 30mph gusts which when blowing across you on a busy road are...fun


----------



## Iain G (23 Feb 2013)

My newbie progress is my mode of transport has been appropriately named to suit her


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2013)

After having been out 4 days in a row which is more than I've done for months, I am making myself take a rest day today. Legs and bum were a bit sore yesterday. Sitting here feeling a bit guilty though as it is a nice enough morning. Probably give the dog a couple of decent walks. I am sure she won't complain!

Hopefully manage a reasonable ride tomorrow morning. I like Sundays when the roads are quieter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> After having been out 4 days in a row which is more than I've done for months, I am making myself take a rest day today. Legs and bum were a bit sore yesterday. Sitting here feeling a bit guilty though as it is a nice enough morning. Probably give the dog a couple of decent walks. I am sure she won't complain!
> 
> Hopefully manage a reasonable ride tomorrow morning. I like Sundays when the roads are quieter.


Its nice to you back out Mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> After having been out 4 days in a row which is more than I've done for months, I am making myself take a rest day today. Legs and bum were a bit sore yesterday. Sitting here feeling a bit guilty though as it is a nice enough morning. Probably give the dog a couple of decent walks. I am sure she won't complain!
> 
> Hopefully manage a reasonable ride tomorrow morning. I like Sundays when the roads are quieter.


 
I'm having a rest day today and probably tomorrow as well, then going to try and do 122 miles before Thursday to finish the month on 800 miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> My newbie progress is my mode of transport has been appropriately named to suit her
> View attachment 19505
> View attachment 19504


 
That is a true beast


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Feb 2013)

Really hard ride today. Had no energy. Puzzled! https://www.strava.com/rides/41920758


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Really hard ride today. Had no energy. Puzzled! https://www.strava.com/rides/41920758


 
You probably just need a rest.


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You probably just need a rest.


Yeah maybe. It was snowing though 8o)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Yeah maybe. It was snowing though 8o)


Still a good avg though.


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still a good avg though.


Cheers Nigel it felt like all I had just to get home. First time I felt like that. Was a little bit more wrapped up. An extra layer on. Didn't know if that was a factor.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Really hard ride today. Had no energy. Puzzled! https://www.strava.com/rides/41920758


 
I would happily struggle to average 15.5mph. Still sounds really good to me. I think we all get days we don't feel as good though.


----------



## Iain G (23 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That is a true beast


Cheers she sure is with her being pretty heavy her owners legs are going to be beastly too soon lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2013)

Iain G said:


> Cheers she sure is with her being pretty heavy her owners legs are going to be beastly too soon lol


 
Out of interest how easy is it to ride up hill and what sort of top speeds do you get out if it?


----------



## SWSteve (23 Feb 2013)

Cold, snowing, bitter wind. Loved it all


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I would happily struggle to average 15.5mph. Still sounds really good to me. I think we all get days we don't feel as good though.


Thanks Mo
It's funny how expectations and goals change. I just felt I struggled more than usual today. Might have been a combination of things. 8o)


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cold, snowing, bitter wind. Loved it all


Same here but stayed in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Cheers Nigel it felt like all I had just to get home. First time I felt like that. Was a little bit more wrapped up. An extra layer on. Didn't know if that was a factor.


I feel like that some days, just a matter of doing the ride, yesterday I couldn't seem to get going, not enough hills I guess.
My today avg was still only 13.31mph over 24.9 miles. and whilst not my most difficult ride per K/m it rates as the tenth most difficult per/km over 30Km's this year out of 26 rides and a little above avg.
2 p.b.'s
Knottingley Hill Top Lights from Ferrybridge
Wentbridge Road
I cant rightly say if the extra pressure in the tyres helped, but the bike did seem to roll better.

Edit it does make this week the second rated for ft climbed per mile at 54.93ft/mile the best was 55.41ft/mile 3 wks ago. back in Aug I was only doing 26-30ft/mile


----------



## Iain G (23 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out of interest how easy is it to ride up hill and what sort of top speeds do you get out if it?


It's nemesis is hills due to her shear weight so it's dependent on the incline but real steep hills are killers. Speed wise I've only had around 30mph out of her due to currently having 7 gears but I will be getting Alfine 11 speed fitted soon so I believe 50mph down hill could be easily achievable


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> After having been out 4 days in a row which is more than I've done for months, I am making myself take a rest day today. Legs and bum were a bit sore yesterday. Sitting here feeling a bit guilty though as it is a nice enough morning. Probably give the dog a couple of decent walks. I am sure she won't complain!
> 
> Hopefully manage a reasonable ride tomorrow morning. I like Sundays when the roads are quieter.


 
You've definitely earned a rest day after 4 consecutive days! I know what you mean though, I forced myself to have a rest day on Thursday and I felt guilty too as I could have got out.


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

So as I'm annoyed with my Triban right now I decided to dig the old hardtail MTB I still have from when I was a kid. It's about four sizes too small for me, weighs 17kg, only 4 of the 24 gears work (none of the lowest or highest) and the rolling resistance is phenomenal but it was a lot of fun. 

I got as far as I could up Bredon hill before the track ran out and it became forest. There are other easier ways up so I will have to try those in the near future. 400ft of climbing is nothing on a road bike but trust me on that thing it was incredibly hard work, I am knackered. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/41953118


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> So as I'm annoyed with my Triban right now I decided to dig the old hardtail MTB I still have from when I was a kid. It's about four sizes too small for me, weighs 17kg, only 4 of the 24 gears work (none of the lowest or highest) and the rolling resistance is phenomenal but it was a lot of fun.
> 
> I got as far as I could up Bredon hill before the track ran out and it became forest. There are other easier ways up so I will have to try those in the near future. 400ft of climbing is nothing on a road bike but trust me on that thing it was incredibly hard work, I am knackered.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41953118


 
A change is as good as a rest as they say. I have dog walked over 8 miles in total and washed the car so not that much of a rest day!


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> A change is as good as a rest as they say. I have dog walked over 8 miles in total and washed the car so not that much of a rest day!


 
Well they say you should cross-train and dog walking sounds like a very fun method to me!  I was thinking of going for a jog on my rest day on Thursday but then I thought.........nah.


----------



## Reece (23 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> So as I'm annoyed with my Triban right now I decided to dig the old hardtail MTB I still have from when I was a kid. It's about four sizes too small for me, weighs 17kg, only 4 of the 24 gears work (none of the lowest or highest) and the rolling resistance is phenomenal but it was a lot of fun.
> 
> I got as far as I could up Bredon hill before the track ran out and it became forest. There are other easier ways up so I will have to try those in the near future. 400ft of climbing is nothing on a road bike but trust me on that thing it was incredibly hard work, I am knackered.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41953118


I keep meaning to get my MTB out. I use it for the commute but want to take it Cannock chase with lad from work but always end up riding in the road. 

Also keep meaning to upgrade the brakes to hydraulic from mechanical but always something shiny to buy for be defy 2 lol.


----------



## Dan Allison (23 Feb 2013)

I really need to get out. The cold just makes it a struggle to get out. Will get going tomorrow!


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> I keep meaning to get my MTB out. I use it for the commute but want to take it Cannock chase with lad from work but always end up riding in the road.
> 
> Also keep meaning to upgrade the brakes to hydraulic from mechanical but always something shiny to buy for be defy 2 lol.


 
You should do it the next time you get a chance, it makes a really nice change from road cycling. I know what you money about the money though, I am N+1ing really badly now even though I just spent loads on new wheels and tyres for the Triban.


----------



## philinmerthyr (23 Feb 2013)

3 rides so far this week for 56 miles. Another 30 miles planned for the morning. 

That the most I've one for a while. It's definitely getting easier.


----------



## RWright (23 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> A change is as good as a rest as they say. I have dog walked over 8 miles in total and washed the car so not that much of a rest day!


 
I am getting in less riding this month because of weather and work. It is raining and cool here today again. I am going to walk today also, I may even do a little running, as much as I dislike running. I do think doing some different types of exercise and working different muscles is good.

At the rate I am going this month I will be lucky to get 250 miles riding in. tomorrow is supposed to be warmer and clear. I may even take out the drop bar bike tomorrow if I get it put back together in time. Getting it ready for spring and summer is a slower process than I anticipated and hopefully one I don't need to do for at least another year.


----------



## Kins (23 Feb 2013)

Out for a proper ride this morning, as my terminal man flu/chest infection has abated enough, armed with my new smart phone (2nd hand) and Strava app. Got to the start of my usual quick ride loop, all set, popped strava on and did my 6 miles and stopped to check the time etc. You have to press start you dumbarse! oops! 

So did another 2.3 miles just to see if it worked and amazingly it did when you hit the right buttons!

Home in time to watch the footy.

After that finished and some lunch went back out and did the same loop again, with strava turned on this time, apparently through a segment. So had to check the result 567th / 586  It was into a head wind honest, and one of my chain rings is buggered so can't use it!

Got home, changed onto my mountain bike, went to the shops for bread and milk, came home and realised I forgot to get electricity this week and had 17p left on my meter, so back up the shops for electric! 

Good day riding, approx 16.5 miles done today, love my new bike, and so glad this poxy chest infection is going after nearly 4 weeks.


----------



## boybiker (23 Feb 2013)

I managed to get out today despite the rubbish weather. My longest ride so far without stopping and the most hilly too! So I guess I must be improving although it wasn't a fast ride I'm still happy. I'm hoping to do two commutes to work next week to get my mileage up.

http://app.strava.com/activities/41955674

It's good to see the weather isnt beating people and you are all getting out and doing a few miles!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Out for a proper ride this morning, as my terminal man flu/chest infection has abated enough, armed with my new smart phone (2nd hand) and Strava app. Got to the start of my usual quick ride loop, all set, popped strava on and did my 6 miles and *stopped to check the time etc. You have to press start you dumbarse! oops*!
> 
> So did another 2.3 miles just to see if it worked and amazingly it did when you hit the right buttons!
> 
> ...


 
I did that the other night, when I noticed and pressed start my gps decided I had done a couple of miles in zero seconds, it gave me an average moving speed of over 450mph


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> You should do it the next time you get a chance, it makes a really nice change from road cycling.



When I go out with my lad now I use the old pink mountain bike, it is a refreshing change.

I have spent the last 5 1/2 hours building a flat pack TV Cabinet my wife bought yesterday. I wouldn't mind but the intructions say one hour to build it and I still have the two drawers to bulid, I have given up for the night!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to get out today despite the rubbish weather. My longest ride so far without stopping and the most hilly too! So I guess I must be improving although it wasn't a fast ride I'm still happy. I'm hoping to do two commutes to work next week to get my mileage up.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41955674
> 
> It's good to see the weather isnt beating people and you are all getting out and doing a few miles!


Nice ride Elliot, what is good you had something at the end to get a p.b. which doesnt look an easy one.
I tend to miss the better days for some reason, today wasn't to bad though, it wasnt windy nor felt cold, once going. Toes a tad cold when finished, but didn't notice whilst riding.


----------



## boybiker (23 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice ride Elliot, what is good you had something at the end to get a p.b. which doesnt look an easy one.
> I tend to miss the better days for some reason, today wasn't to bad though, it wasnt windy nor felt cold, once going. Toes a tad cold when finished, but didn't notice whilst riding.


 
That's defiantly a segment which is not competitive! I got spot number 10/23 going up it in one of the easiest gears. I'm more concerned who took 3 plus mis to do it! 

I'm doing a 100KM sportive in April so I'm slowing building up to doing a 60+ mile ride. One problem I do find is eating when I'm going round, I tend to snack on jelly babies from my rear jacket pocket but I cant do that with my full gloves on. Half gloves make my poor hands all cold  Is there a a solution or do I need to man up until the weather gets warmer? :P haha.


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did that the other night, when I noticed and pressed start my gps decided I had done a couple of miles in zero seconds, it gave me an average moving speed of over 450mph


 
I used the strava app on my android phone today for the first time in months (I have a garmin on the road bike) and I forgot how inaccurate it was. The elevation it recorded is about 200 feet off from the strava segment of that very climb on strava itself.  I guess phones have quite cheap GPS receivers in them. Mind you I guess we can't complain, it does so so much and is about 1cm wide and weighs about 50g!



BrianEvesham said:


> When I go out with my lad now I use the old pink mountain bike, it is a refreshing change.
> 
> I have spent the last 5 1/2 hours building a flat pack TV Cabinet my wife bought yesterday. I wouldn't mind but the intructions say one hour to build it and I still have the two drawers to bulid, I have given up for the night!


 
Blimey, I don't blame you for giving up for the night! I think I would have thrown it through the window by now.  I almost did that with my gatorskins earlier, those things are a bugger to get off the rim. There really is no upside with them..


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> That's defiantly a segment which is not competitive! I got spot number 10/23 going up it in one of the easiest gears. I'm more concerned who took 3 plus mis to do it!
> 
> I'm doing a 100KM sportive in April so I'm slowing building up to doing a 60+ mile ride. One problem I do find is eating when I'm going round, I tend to snack on jelly babies from my rear jacket pocket but I cant do that with my full gloves on. Half gloves make my poor hands all cold  Is there a a solution or do I need to man up until the weather gets warmer? :P haha.


 
That fella probably took a breather which is why he was so slow. I've seen some people average less than 1mph on segments because of that!

That wouldn't be the Shakespeare 100 would it? Hopefully the weather in April will be better so you won't need such thick gloves. Most sportives have feeding stations anyway so you can stop and take your gloves off and eat something then.


----------



## boybiker (23 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> I used the strava app on my android phone today for the first time in months (I have a garmin on the road bike) and I forgot how inaccurate it was. The elevation it recorded is about 200 feet off from the strava segment of that very climb on strava itself.  I guess phones have quite cheap GPS receivers in them. Mind you I guess we can't complain, it does so so much and is about 1cm wide and weighs about 50g! .


 
I get this when I upload it from the strava app on my phone to strava via wifi .Initially it might say an elevation gain of 900 ft but it then reduces down to the 'correct' amount. I assume it realises the figures are pie in the sky and then uses the set data strava have.

@typhon No its not. I'm doing the Heart of Kent Cyclo Sportive.http://www.hokh.org/events/event-detail/heart-of-kent-cyclo-sportive


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> That's defiantly a segment which is not competitive! I got spot number 10/23 going up it in one of the easiest gears. I'm more concerned who took 3 plus mis to do it!
> 
> I'm doing a 100KM sportive in April so I'm slowing building up to doing a 60+ mile ride. One problem I do find is eating when I'm going round, I tend to snack on jelly babies from my rear jacket pocket but I cant do that with my full gloves on. Half gloves make my poor hands all cold  Is there a a solution or do I need to man up until the weather gets warmer? :P haha.


The weather will be warmer in April, should manage with fingerless by then, in the meantime do what i do stop for a min like at a set of lights. Though I dont usually need anything on my rides as they tend to be less then 60km. Though if I am doing more than 50Km I have stuff with me, usually fig rolls.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> That's defiantly a segment which is not competitive! I got spot number 10/23 going up it in one of the easiest gears. I'm more concerned who took 3 plus mis to do it!
> 
> I'm doing a 100KM sportive in April so I'm slowing building up to doing a 60+ mile ride. One problem I do find is eating when I'm going round, I tend to snack on jelly babies from my rear jacket pocket but I cant do that with my full gloves on. Half gloves make my poor hands all cold  Is there a a solution or do I need to man up until the weather gets warmer? :P haha.


 
Wear your full gloves and when you want to eat, stop, take your gloves off, eat, gloves back on and on your merry way. You will enjoy your ride more and go faster and further if you are comfortable. Give it a few months and you won't need full gloves and then you can eat on route.

Alternatively whilst riding a flat section, if it is safe and you can do it. Ride non handed and remove a glove, nibble, glove back on, carry on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I get this when I upload it from the strava app on my phone to strava via wifi .Initially it might say an elevation gain of 900 ft but it then reduces down to the 'correct' amount. I assume it realises the figures are pie in the sky and then uses the set data strava have.


What you have to remember is that most phone g.p.s is car orientated and will use predictive software when you are using it as a sat nav. even a dedicated gps like garmin can have some wonderfully of course tracks.






It was pretty much ok after that though i think it wondered a little, it was even worse before I got the speed/cadence sensor. The nokia 95 was even worse.
I do find if I switch it on a good 10-15 mins before I set off I get pretty good tracks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I get this when I upload it from the strava app on my phone to strava via wifi .Initially it might say an elevation gain of 900 ft but it then reduces down to the 'correct' amount. I assume it realises the figures are pie in the sky and then uses the set data strava have.


I dont think strava is right when it comes to elevations.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Blimey, I don't blame you for giving up for the night! I think I would have thrown it through the window by now.  I almost did that with my gatorskins earlier, those things are a bugger to get off the rim. There really is no upside with them..


Trust me, I was ready to bin the Blardy thing. Still just the drawers to go Sunday, they can't be that hard, can they?

I hope I get out for a ride tomorrow .


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I'm doing a 100KM sportive in April so I'm slowing building up to doing a 60+ mile ride.


Which 100k are you doing BB?


----------



## Dan Allison (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to get out today despite the rubbish weather. My longest ride so far without stopping and the most hilly too! So I guess I must be improving although it wasn't a fast ride I'm still happy. I'm hoping to do two commutes to work next week to get my mileage up.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/41955674
> 
> It's good to see the weather isnt beating people and you are all getting out and doing a few miles!


 
nice ride, looks like kind of distance i am doing currently. I am also doing a 100km but not till june. Never the less thing i need to push on with some rides through this cold.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

I started in June, with dismal performances, but I did 100Km in the middle of Nov, albeit with a few stops
well nearly 1hr20mins of stops. just under 5 hrs riding.
Ridewithgps gives the elevation @ 2567ft and the garmin 2246ft strava 1525ft take your pick.
http://app.strava.com/activities/27949722


----------



## boybiker (23 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Which 100k are you doing BB?


 
I'm doing the Heart of Kent 100KM Cyclo Sportive http://www.hokh.org/events/event-detail/heart-of-kent-cyclo-sportive it's a pretty easy route but it gives me something to aim for. It will be my first cycling event and should be pretty relaxed by the sounds of things


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Trust me, I was ready to bin the Blardy thing. Still just the drawers to go Sunday, they can't be that hard, can they?
> 
> I hope I get out for a ride tomorrow .


 
Make sure the ride is the priority and not the drawers! They can always wait 'till it's dark. It's only furniture afterall.


----------



## Typhon (23 Feb 2013)

Strava seems quite accurate with my Garmin. It's consistent at least, I get roughly the same elevation each time I do a route. With my phone it was all over the place though. I wouldn't say it was a random number, but close....


----------



## philinmerthyr (23 Feb 2013)

Planned route for tomorrow http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912683 a total of 45 miles. Mostly flat other than the Dunvant/Gowerton area.

That will give me a total of over 100 miles for the week. The most I've done so far.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Strava seems quite accurate with my Garmin. It's consistent at least, I get roughly the same elevation each time I do a route. With my phone it was all over the place though. I wouldn't say it was a random number, but close....


Well ridewithgps and gpsies are much closer to the garmin data than strava ever is.


philinmerthyr said:


> Planned route for tomorrow http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912683 a total of 45 miles. Mostly flat other than the Dunvant/Gowerton area.
> 
> That will give me a total of over 100 miles for the week. The most I've done so far.


Looks good I just sent an invite.
I got this in mind.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2171106


----------



## SWSteve (23 Feb 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> I really need to get out. The cold just makes it a struggle to get out. Will get going tomorrow!


looking at the cold is a damned sight worse than going out in the cold. Try going out (away from home) for 15 and see how you feel. If it's too bad then turn home, at least then you did 30mins work


----------



## SWSteve (23 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to get out today despite the rubbish weather. My longest ride so far without stopping and the most hilly too! So I guess I must be improving although it wasn't a fast ride I'm still happy. I'm hoping to do two commutes to work next week to get my mileage up.


Commuting is great for getting miles up. Just keep your eyes open


----------



## Kins (24 Feb 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Planned route for tomorrow http://ridewithgps.com/routes/912683 a total of 45 miles. Mostly flat other than the Dunvant/Gowerton area.
> 
> That will give me a total of over 100 miles for the week. The most I've done so far.


 
You have a kind misses or something that drops you off and picks you up?


----------



## RWright (24 Feb 2013)

It stopped raining before dark so I got out on the Rain Unit since the roads were still wet. I did my normal 10 mile easy route and then did a 3 mile walk/run right after. Running right now for me is no fun, sort of seems like it is a bit of a torture, like the price you have to pay for being weak.  Cycling is much more fun.

Last night I also found out about this local charity ride for the county animal shelter. It is only about five miles from my house, I could ride my bike to it. I have ridden in the area before, very nice and remote place to have a ride. It is in May so I think I might do it. I have never ridden in a group but there are only like 150 riders. They have 100k, 50k and 10 mile rides you can choose from. I might do the 50k just to get my feet wet with the group riding thing. I doubt it if will be very competitive except maybe in the 100k ride. I think I can handle 50k even in a group setting, I have done it in one ride before, on my own.
A $25.00 donation to the animal shelter seems worthwhile and I get to do a group ride for the first time, somewhere I am familiar with, hard to resist. I forgot to mention that I also heard the food at the
ride is excellent, prepared by a local chef......I'm in. 

I even found another ride the week before that is about 20 miles away but it has over 500 riders and offers a 100 mile ride among other shorter rides, but I think it may sell out the registration limit. I don't think I will do that one this go round.

I stumbled across the local ride last night while I was playing with the maps on Strava.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> You have a kind misses or something that drops you off and picks you up?


No it's out and back. Park at Swansea marina.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I'm doing the Heart of Kent 100KM Cyclo Sportive http://www.hokh.org/events/event-detail/heart-of-kent-cyclo-sportive it's a pretty easy route but it gives me something to aim for. It will be my first cycling event and should be pretty relaxed by the sounds of things


Good luck with this BB.
My target is this 100k http://www.shakespeare100.org.uk/ 41 days to go. The most I have managed before winter set in was just shy of 30 miles, but that was on old hybrid.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Make sure the ride is the priority and not the drawers! They can always wait 'till it's dark. It's only furniture afterall.


 
Oh you don't know my wife	 
The plan was to finish it first thing this morning while it warms up (ahem) it's trying to snow at the moment, so no rush


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

Slightly off topic, but it is progress.
Sevenish man hours after starting;


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Slightly off topic, but it is progress.
> Sevenish man hours after starting;


You can get out on that ride now then.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can get out on that ride now then.


LOL, SWMBO wants it fitted up in the corner with everything fitted and wired up.

It's about 1 deg here


----------



## Reece (24 Feb 2013)

Just got back from a 30mile club ride. Very cold out and constant light snow. We were up the some of the highest ground in leicester and the snow was settling. A little worrying on the downhills. 

Will add strava link later once uploaded on the pc.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

I struggle with rule 5 when it's snowing!

Top man Reece.


----------



## Snarf (24 Feb 2013)

Didn't want to go out this morning but found that all the excuses I've used in the last month can't be used now - no snow, neck is feeling fine, so out for only 6th ride in February and did 7.5 miles in 34 mins 40 secs and it was 1 degree out and trying to snow. Feel really good now as I can feel the blood coursing through my veins trying to knock the fuzz away from the blocked arteries!


----------



## Kies (24 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Oh you don't know my wife
> The plan was to finish it first thing this morning while it warms up (ahem) it's trying to snow at the moment, so no rush




Your wife is related to mine ..... Only day i could get out,hoovered the whole house and still can't get out for a couple of hours!!!! GRRRR!


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Oh you don't know my wife
> The plan was to finish it first thing this morning while it warms up (ahem) it's trying to snow at the moment, so no rush


 
Oh dear  Yeah it's pretty miserable out there. I'm psyching myself up for a ride later. Fortunately my new gloves came yesterday so hopefully my hands won't freeze at least. I just hope......._you know what_ doesn't happen again!



Reece said:


> Just got back from a 30mile club ride. Very cold out and constant light snow. We were up the some of the highest ground in leicester and the snow was settling. A little worrying on the downhills.
> 
> Will add strava link later once uploaded on the pc.


 
Nice one Reece, it must have been bloody freezing this morning (literally). I think I would have joined a club by now if they went out at a reasonable time, like 1pm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2013)

I got our lass out again today, did 16.4 miles. I also managed to get joint 1st place on a segment today I now have 6 KOMs on my own and 2 that I am tied with, not bad for someone who swore he would never segment chase!

Bitterly cold in Leicester today, so feet up and an afternoon of sport for me. Well done to anyone who has gone out and faced the cold, I swear it is colder than when we had the snow.


----------



## Dan Allison (24 Feb 2013)

Woke up to feeling like death warmed up. 
Moving not good today. So no ride today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Oh dear  Yeah it's pretty miserable out there. I'm psyching myself up for a ride later. Fortunately my new gloves came yesterday so hopefully my hands won't freeze at least. I just hope......._you know what_ doesn't happen again!
> :


I have just been for a short walk to assess the temp, it started snowing so I have thrown the towel in for today	
I will have plenty of chances in the middle of the day this week as driving the school coach.


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I have just been for a short walk to assess the temp, it started snowing so I have thrown the towel in for today :surrender
> I will have plenty of chances in the middle of the day this week as driving the school coach.


 
Blimey I hope that's not headed our way! No snow so far here. I won't be able to cycle tomorrow so I'm gonna try and get out later, even if it's just for a short ride. I'm gonna aim to cycle or at least use the turbo 4/5 days a week from now on. The only time my fitness improved was when I first started in August/September and I was cycling almost every day. Since then my speeds have just plateau'd


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Woke up to feeling like death warmed up.
> Moving not good today. So no ride today.


 
That sucks. You're wise not to go out when you're feeling rough though, especially in this weather. Get well soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Blimey I hope that's not headed our way! No snow so far here. I won't be able to cycle tomorrow so I'm gonna try and get out later


It's stopped again so you should be alright.
Good luck avoiding the Fairies.


----------



## Kins (24 Feb 2013)

I shall watch the football, then see Rule 5 and get out in the "cold enough to freeze the danglies off a brass monkey" weather.


----------



## Reece (24 Feb 2013)

Today's ride link. http://app.strava.com/activities/42075677



Supersuperleeds said:


> I got our lass out again today, did 16.4 miles. I also managed to get joint 1st place on a segment today I now have 6 KOMs on my own and 2 that I am tied with, not bad for someone who swore he would never segment chase!
> 
> Bitterly cold in Leicester today, so feet up and an afternoon of sport for me. Well done to anyone who has gone out and faced the cold, I swear it is colder than when we had the snow.


Nice one mate, just seen your joint KOM.

Noticed you go past my enemy segment lol - http://app.strava.com/activities/42070913#705232387 - last time I tried this segment, my chain slipped and I left a chunk of my kneecap on the handlebars/stem lol.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Today's ride link. http://app.strava.com/activities/42075677
> 
> 
> Nice one mate, just seen your joint KOM.
> ...


 
Glen Parva Canal Hill? I'm 13th on that one. The KOM time is unbelievable, the bloke who set it must be a machine, he is miles ahead of everyone else.


----------



## Speedball (24 Feb 2013)

Had another ride out yesterday morning and managed another 20.7 miles. Wanted to stay out longer but couldn't feel my fingers or toes by the end so wussed out. http://app.strava.com/activities/41924427

Can honestly say the first 20 minutes of this ride were some of the most miserable I'd ever had on a bike. Thighs were burning after three rides and a gym session in the days before. That combined with freezing weather, light snow and a head wind made me want to quit but stuck it out and enjoyed it in the end.

Gears on my Triban still annoying me. Will try and get it into a LBS this week I think but on the plus side, moved my seat up a fraction and felt more comfortable on the bike.

Quite chuffed that I managed 67 miles in my first week of preperation for Ride London. Looking forward to the better weather and longer nights. Rest day today (and probably tomorrow) out hopefully out again early Tuesday morning before work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2013)

Speedball said:


> Had another ride out yesterday morning and managed another 20.7 miles. Wanted to stay out longer but couldn't feel my fingers or toes by the end so wussed out. http://app.strava.com/activities/41924427
> 
> Can honestly say the first 20 minutes of this ride were some of the most miserable I'd ever had on a bike. Thighs were burning after three rides and a gym session in the days before. That combined with freezing weather, light snow and a head wind made me want to quit but stuck it out and enjoyed it in the end.
> 
> ...


 
This is the key.


----------



## Creakyknee (24 Feb 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Woke up to feeling like death warmed up.
> Moving not good today. So no ride today.


 
Same here mate, been rough since Wednesday with a chest cold, not really feeling like climbing hills or even the stairs for that matter. Hopefully be better soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

Only thing I have positive to say about this ride is my cadence was up compared to recent rides, but that is because it was so flat and boring, that north wind was a b**** as well,
38.2 miles @13.84mph, guess the extra air pressure didn't help there. and compared with recent ride of a difficulty score of 14-17 per/km this was down at 5.77, and almost half of yesterdays ride @ 35.44 for the ride yesterday was 59.03 (these last two figures are divided by a 100 to give a useful figure) and I only did 25miles yesterday.
Two p.b.'s though one wind assisted
Sunnyside 60ft
This one I am at least little pleased with though I screwed up on the gears.
Leys Rd Climb e-w
http://app.strava.com/activities/42086126
Weather3.8C, 5.5mph winds from the north.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Blimey I hope that's not headed our way! No snow so far here. I won't be able to cycle tomorrow so I'm gonna try and get out later, even if it's just for a short ride. I'm gonna aim to cycle or at least use the turbo 4/5 days a week from now on. The only time my fitness improved was when I first started in August/September and I was cycling almost every day. Since then my speeds have just plateau'd


Mine have gone down even on the same sort of run.


----------



## Dan Allison (24 Feb 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Same here mate, been rough since Wednesday with a chest cold, not really feeling like climbing hills or even the stairs for that matter. Hopefully be better soon


Nightmare i hate it! Get well soon!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Same here mate, been rough since Wednesday with a chest cold, not really feeling like climbing hills or even the stairs for that matter. Hopefully be better soon





Dan Allison said:


> Nightmare i hate it! Get well soon!


Hope your both well soon, it's not nice cycling when poorly, I still do it though, cold air usually starts me coughing.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Feb 2013)

For the first time I've ridden over 100 miles in a week. 101.7 miles since last Monday.

Tough ride today. My second longest ever, just over 45 miles - http://app.strava.com/activities/42098599

Also had 2 punctures this week. Bought new tyres. The old ones were very worn. Day off the bike tomorrow so I'll fit the tyres tomorrow night.


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Only thing I have positive to say about this ride is my cadence was up compared to recent rides, but that is because it was so flat and boring, that north wind was a b**** as well,
> 38.2 miles @13.84mph, guess the extra air pressure didn't help there. and compared with recent ride of a difficulty score of 14-17 per/km this was down at 5.77, and almost half of yesterdays ride @ 35.44 for the ride yesterday was 59.03 (these last two figures are divided by a 100 to give a useful figure) and I only did 25miles yesterday.
> Two p.b.'s though one wind assisted
> Sunnyside 60ft
> ...





philinmerthyr said:


> For the first time I've ridden over 100 miles in a week. 101.7 miles since last Monday.
> 
> Tough ride today. My second longest ever, just over 45 miles - http://app.strava.com/activities/42098599
> 
> Also had 2 punctures this week. Bought new tyres. The old ones were very worn. Day off the bike tomorrow so I'll fit the tyres tomorrow night.


 
Very nice rides both. I can sympathise with the punctures and the northernly winds!


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine have gone down even on the same sort of run.


 
It must be the cold weather or something to do with the bike. You can't have lost fitness with the amount you cycle!


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

Well I just did my training loop and boy was it cold! 1C but the freezing 12mph winds from the NE made it feel like it was a lot colder. They also barrelled down the hills (most of my climbing is in that direction).

http://app.strava.com/activities/42100092

Pleased that I've been able to get out 5 days this week though. Tomorrow is a scheduled rest day but after that I need to try and get out Tues & Weds again and keep this up.


----------



## boybiker (24 Feb 2013)

Well done to all who got out today  The weather is still bitterly cold like yesterday with strong winds. 

I'm having a day off today because I want to cycle in to work tomorrow and Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## zigz (24 Feb 2013)

*iv just bought my new hybrid and am doing average 9 miles at 7 mph thats only once a week though just waitng for the weather to get a little better then gonna step up the days and mileage the rides a bit rough with these road tyres dont know if i should pump the tyres up a bit more they say recommend 110 psi just seems a bit much to me??




*


----------



## DaveyM (24 Feb 2013)

Snow has cleared, finished work for lunch time.
So I went out for a quick training loop ride, after a warm up I do 8.3 miles (fairly level) at about 4 miles the hail started 
I am trying to keep above 15mph average speed.

15mph seems to be my own personal nemisis I have hovered around this figure for a while so while I still don't have a lot of time I am going to try and do a couple of weeks of the 8.3 mile loop at 15+ mph then a couple of weeks on the 13.1 mile loop, again aim for 15+mph
then hopefully this will help for when I can do the longer rides again.

Well done to those who are still sneaking the miles in


----------



## zigz (24 Feb 2013)

https://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/54MJUA5EGPVYDEQFR6ON2FTEWY 4miles nearly today found it a bit uncomfortable in the cold today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

zigz said:


> https://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/54MJUA5EGPVYDEQFR6ON2FTEWY 4miles nearly today found it a bit uncomfortable in the cold today


well done for getting out, likewise anyone else that got out.


DaveyM said:


> 15mph seems to be my own personal nemisis I have hovered around this figure for a while so while I still don't have a lot of time I am going to try and do a couple of weeks of the 8.3 mile loop at 15+ mph then a couple of weeks on the 13.1 mile loop, again aim for 15+mph
> then hopefully this will help for when I can do the longer rides again.
> 
> Well done to those who are still sneaking the miles in


I am doing this but on hills, climbing more as my speed just isn't increasing, as today proved very easy run and still only 13.8mph.
Though i have just seen that last wk is the second most hight climbed since i started in June 8,358 ft, 16.672ft a day/ride ( I go Sun to Sat)


----------



## boybiker (24 Feb 2013)

zigz said:


> *iv just bought my new hybrid and am doing average 9 miles at 7 mph thats only once a week though just waitng for the weather to get a little better then gonna step up the days and mileage the rides a bit rough with these road tyres dont know if i should pump the tyres up a bit more they say recommend 110 psi just seems a bit much to me??
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Congratulations on getting a new bike and hitting the roads. Most road tyres / inner tubes will inflate to well above 120 psi I'm guessing the 110 psi is the maximum recommended by the manufacturer. Pump them up using a track pump to 110 psi!


----------



## zigz (24 Feb 2013)

will do mate I used a car compressor which only went upto 80 psi !!! so will take your advice and get a track pump I've getting upto 10 miles on me old mountain bike but it was straining do invested in this chinook much lighter an lightning quick!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2013)

Got out in the (light) snow and -0.5 temp' - cold weather suits me fine tbh.

10.88 miles / 53.34 mins / 12.2mph. 3 good sized 'up' hills and 1 really long 'down'.

Pants story:

Have been wearing pants under my padded shorts for hygiene reasons. Bum has been a bit sore after each ride. Went pant-less today and no discomfort whatsoever! Should've listened to the advice on here!


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Feb 2013)

So bad worded towards myself... this ..... http://app.strava.com/activities/42129419 was my second attempt on Saintbury Hill... it went the same way as the first time, in that I couldn't find it. Starting to think I should take up track cycling, as I'm less likely to get lost.​


----------



## Typhon (24 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out in the (light) snow and -0.5 temp' - cold weather suits me fine tbh.
> 
> 10.88 miles / 53.34 mins / 12.2mph. 3 good sized 'up' hills and 1 really long 'down'.
> 
> ...


 
Commando is definitely the way to go. 



AndyPeace said:


> So bad worded towards myself... this ..... http://app.strava.com/activities/42129419 was my second attempt on Saintbury Hill... it went the same way as the first time, in that I couldn't find it. Starting to think I should take up track cycling, as I'm less likely to get lost.


 
Fantastic distance in this weather mate. You weren't far from Saintbury Hill, just need to carry on down the A44, turn left at the roundabout and then look out for the turning on the right:


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> It must be the cold weather or something to do with the bike. You can't have lost fitness with the amount you cycle!


I am stripping as we speak (so to speak) upping the gearing, but what killed some of the ride was the wind particularly this bit http://app.strava.com/activities/42086126#705485565 and this http://app.strava.com/activities/42086126#705485574 though I needed a call of nature on that bit, which is why strava shows it so slow. 1.23 miles in 6:13 11.9mph 7.7 mph headwind (well as near as dam) table showing the 2 mile split times I normally do at 14mph+




the two that are well below 13mph were those two sections a moving average if you want to see


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> Fantastic distance in this weather mate. You weren't far from Saintbury Hill, just need to carry on down the A44, turn left at the roundabout and then look out for the turning on the right:


 
This was the course I had programed into the gps http://connect.garmin.com/course/2685598
The most terminal error that happened was off Broadway Road, Just outside Evesham... I had planned to turn onto Wickhamford lane. It turned out to be a muddy track with two locked gates saying private road. Got my head around how to divert around it by looking at the map and assumed the Garmin would just take up the trail when we got back on course, but nope it decided to re-direct me back round in a loop to the start of the non-existent Wickhamford Lane! After that it just got comical and at one point I had two white arrows on the Garmin screen pointing to each other down the same road... I think I got the Monty Python edition of the Garmin 800! By that point it was starting to get dark and given my sense of direction though I'd better head to familar roads! Was a good distance, just disappointed I didn't get the climbing challenge I set out for.

I thought the temperature was going to feel worse than it did, mind you I had a compression top, base layer, thin aldi thermal top and a windproof jacket (and a scarf, two hats, three pairs of socks and my winter gloves)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> This was the course I had programed into the gps http://connect.garmin.com/course/2685598
> The most terminal error that happened was off Broadway Road, Just outside Evesham... I had planned to turn onto Wickhamford lane. It turned out to be a muddy track with two locked gates saying private road. Got my head around how to divert around it by looking at the map and assumed the Garmin would just take up the trail when we got back on course, but nope it decided to re-direct me back round in a loop to the start of the non-existent Wickhamford Lane! After that it just got comical and at one point I had two white arrows on the Garmin screen pointing to each other down the same road... I think I got the Monty Python edition of the Garmin 800! By that point it was starting to get dark and given my sense of direction though I'd better head to familar roads! Was a good distance, just disappointed I didn't get the climbing challenge I set out for.


Try using ridewithgps export the file as a tcx drag to new files on the garmin, the unit will convert it, it even gives turn by turn directions, though it might suffer from the same thing if you set it to cycle planning, I just use it on road, but modify it should it need be, its very easy to use, the only thing is on the 500 at least it doesnt set the right speed for the V.P. not that I use that.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Feb 2013)

I downloaded that strava ap onto my phone today and i'm just analyzing it now but i have a question. Is the moving time what it suggests? i.e. the time i was out minus the time i was stopped.


----------



## jim55 (24 Feb 2013)

iv been out a couple of times recently and while im not the fastest im def not the slowest ,tdy i was out and kept a close eye on speed ,on the flat while moving i dont think i was below about 15 mph (more like 17 and downhill i seen 28 )now uphills i obv wasnt going as fast but in total this must have been about 10% of the ride so when poss i wasnt hanging about ,felt as if i gave a fair bit of effort ,was dissapointed to say the least when i checked my average ,,11.2 mph!!just goes to show riding in a city full of traffic and lights and stuff really affects ur average


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Feb 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I downloaded that strava ap onto my phone today and i'm just analyzing it now but i have a question. Is the moving time what it suggests? i.e. the time i was out minus the time i was stopped.


 
Yep thats right, it also lists your 'resting time to' and 'Elapsed Time' too.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Yep thats right, it also lists your 'resting time to' and 'Elapsed Time' too.


Thanks, i guess if i'm walking around it still records that as part of the ride. That would explain why you can see me walk to the beer isle of the local supermarket on my way home.


----------



## Kins (24 Feb 2013)

Managed 7.5 miles in the end in the cold, then stopped round a friends for a cuppa and a slice of cake, well 2 Eccles, nearly the same thing. Then did 4 miles but my legs hurt to much in the cold so sod Rule 5 I buggered off home.


----------



## kerndog (24 Feb 2013)

I got 20 miles in again today. happy. twas cold though.

I reckon I saw 20 other riders. all so friendly as well. It's like when I owned an old vw camper, everyone waves and says hello. Very nice


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Managed 7.5 miles in the end in the cold, then stopped round a friends for a cuppa and a slice of cake, well 2 Eccles, nearly the same thing. Then did 4 miles but my legs hurt to much in the cold so sod Rule 5 I buggered off home.


You should have tried this section those arrows are wind markers at 2mins reading between 6.5 & 8mph.
and for the most part open fields and flat as a pancake.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> It must be the cold weather or something to do with the bike. You can't have lost fitness with the amount you cycle!


Just stripped the rear bearing, it's running better, though I think I need a new chain & cassette, I have changed the ratios from 26/23/21/19/17/15/13 to 24/21/19/17/15/13/11, as I never use the 26/26 anymore, even on the climb up through Netherton on Tuesday. I dont think it will want to change smoothly from 17 to 15, though i could put the old 15 back on I wont use 13/11 very much so could cope with that for a few days. What it will do though is give me some extra down hill, when its set up right, for 97.1" to 114.8"


----------



## RWright (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You should have tried this section those arrows are wind markers at 2mins reading between 6.5 & 8mph.
> and for the most part open fields and flat as a pancake.
> View attachment 19613


 
I am sure that must have been a work out.

I just did my normal short ride with a couple of extra miles because I forgot to stop at the store, so I turned around and went back. It was nice here today. I wish I had started earlier, I felt strong today even though my times didn't reflect it. I wasn't really pushing, I rarely do. I am starting to see and feel my weight loss more now. I think I will start pushing a little harder this spring, it will be hard not to.

I will be glad when March does it's in like a lion out like a lamb thing. I am ready for some lamb weather. Hopefully the March winds will not be too bad this year.


----------



## RWright (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just stripped the rear bearing, it's running better, though I think I need a new chain & cassette, I have changed the ratios from 26/23/21/19/17/15/13 to 24/21/19/17/15/13/11, as I never use the 26/26 anymore, even on the climb up through Netherton on Tuesday. I dont think it will want to change smoothly from 17 to 15, though i could put the old 15 back on I wont use 13/11 very much so could cope with that for a few days. What it will do though is give me some extra down hill, when its set up right, for 97.1" to 114.8"


 
I got my new 11/28 on the wheel today, up from 11/25. I haven't got the bike back together yet. There are some country roads I will be much bolder about riding now. I think I will try the courses for the group ride I found. They are areas I have been wanting to ride anyway. I want to study the canine situation in the area. I already know a couple that like to chase. I want to also try the 100k route but sort of want to make sure my brother is going to be near home when I try it....just in case.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I am sure that must have been a work out.
> 
> I just did my normal short ride with a couple of extra miles because I forgot to stop at the store, so I turned around and went back. It was nice here today. I wish I had started earlier, I felt strong today even though my times didn't reflect it. I wasn't really pushing, I rarely do. I am starting to see and feel my weight loss more now. I think I will start pushing a little harder this spring, it will be hard not to.
> 
> I will be glad when March does it's in like a lion out like a lamb thing. I am ready for some lamb weather. Hopefully the March winds will not be too bad this year.


It was a bit, didn't really like the ride to flat,
the avg temps on my rides for the last three months have been 5.61,5.16,5.17 C, and wind 5.15, 4.56, 4.72mph and rain total's 2mm, 4.35mm, and this month 0.45mm


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I got my new 11/28 on the wheel today, up from 11/25. I haven't got the bike back together yet. There are some country roads I will be much bolder about riding now. I think I will try the courses for the group ride I found. They are areas I have been wanting to ride anyway. I want to study the canine situation in the area. I already know a couple that like to chase. I want to also try the 100k route but sort of want to make sure my brother is going to be near home when I try it....just in case.


I have gone the other way for higher gearing, might be a mistake.


----------



## RWright (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have gone the other way for higher gearing, might be a mistake.


 
I don't think it will be a mistake, you are riding stronger and have been working on hills, I think it will be a good move for you. I am going out to areas with a little more grade now to get started working the hills a little more. That is why I am going down some.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't think it will be a mistake, you are riding stronger and have been working on hills, I think it will be a good move for you. I am going out to areas with a little more grade now to get started working the hills a little more. That is why I am going down some.


Thats what I did, I went from the 30/40/52 and 13/15/17/19/21/23/26, to 26/38/48 and all sorts of various rear combinations, from a large 34 until I settled back with the road cassette of 13/26 but I always span ot at about 27mph, a 26/23 combination is still lower than the original 30/26, I have also put the original sora back on the rear, though i am not sure it likes the 26/11 combo, not that it would be used so its not a problem.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I got my new 11/28 on the wheel today, up from 11/25. I haven't got the bike back together yet. There are some country roads I will be much bolder about riding now. I think I will try the courses for the group ride I found. They are areas I have been wanting to ride anyway. I want to study the canine situation in the area. I already know a couple that like to chase. I want to also try the 100k route but sort of want to make sure my brother is going to be near home when I try it....just in case.


 
My first 100k is the plan for next month I have a route sorted which is an honest route just waiting for the weather to break a bit.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Feb 2013)

kerndog said:


> I got 20 miles in again today. happy. twas cold though.
> 
> I reckon I saw 20 other riders. all so friendly as well. It's like when I owned an old vw camper, everyone waves and says hello. Very nice


 
The Spanish are always friendly and if I'm stopped at the road side they always ask if I'm OK.. Its a good feeling.


----------



## Kins (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You should have tried this section those arrows are wind markers at 2mins reading between 6.5 & 8mph.
> and for the most part open fields and flat as a pancake.


 
Eeer, no I shouldn't! 



Boon 51 said:


> The Spanish are always friendly and if I'm stopped at the road side they always ask if I'm OK.. Its a good feeling.


 
Its like that in rural Turkey and if you stop near their houses you usually get a cup of coffee.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Eeer, no I shouldn't!
> 
> 
> 
> Its like that in rural Turkey and if you stop near their houses you usually get a *cup of coffee*.


Could have done with one of those yesterday.


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Try using ridewithgps export the file as a tcx drag to new files on the garmin, the unit will convert it, it even gives turn by turn directions, though it might suffer from the same thing if you set it to cycle planning, I just use it on road, but modify it should it need be, its very easy to use, the only thing is on the 500 at least it doesnt set the right speed for the V.P. not that I use that.


 
Cheers! I haven't tried the route yet, but it uploaded fine...as you say a dodle to do! I don't use vp, at least not on long journeys...which is a good thing as it set the avg speed to 54mph! The added bonus is the elevation data, which I can read off my Garmin as a graph of upcoming terrain, which I don't get if I use Garmin Connect. Am I right in thinking I could manually add prompts to alert me of features, such as the start and end of strava segments?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Cheers! I haven't tried the route yet, but it uploaded fine...as you say a dodle to do! I don't use vp, at least not on long journeys...which is a good thing as it set the avg speed to 54mph! The added bonus is the elevation data, which I can read off my Garmin as a graph of upcoming terrain, which I don't get if I use Garmin Connect. Am I right in thinking I could manually add prompts to alert me of features, such as the start and end of strava segments?


Yea you can do that, or elevation peaks or what you want really, if you upload your data to ridewithgps it analysis better than strava, but you will notice a difference in final elevation, rwgps is usually closer to the unit than strava is, I found that when I got my hrm the calories shot up, so i take them from the unit these days, again strava is much lower so I should really use that data.
I have sporttracks where wth the right plugin you can set it up to do advance warnings of turns at what distance you want and adjust the speed (but thats getting a bit involved just for a run), it also allows you to edit any wayward tracks like the one I showed from last tuesday.
But i like planning on rwgps for the road names, though on the 500 it doesn't show the full name its still useful.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> So bad worded towards myself... this ..... http://app.strava.com/activities/42129419 was my second attempt on Saintbury Hill... it went the same way as the first time, in that I couldn't find it. Starting to think I should take up track cycling, as I'm less likely to get lost.​


Don't give up Andy if you get lost again give me a call and I'll pop out and be your Saintbury Hill Guide.


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You should have tried this section those arrows are wind markers at 2mins reading between 6.5 & 8mph.
> and for the most part open fields and flat as a pancake.
> View attachment 19613


I was round that way yesterday, ended going passed Selby before heading home. It was a tad chilly


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You should have tried this section those arrows are wind markers at 2mins reading between 6.5 & 8mph.
> and for the most part open fields and flat as a pancake.
> View attachment 19613


It wasn't you that passed me near Hillam whilst I was having me mars bar by chance?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Which way did you go up through Fairburn, I went through Selby earlier in the month.
That wind was a bit wicked, doesn't much bother me these days apart from the speed loss, just accept it, but that stretch between Birkin and West Haddlessey always has wind and usually in the opposite direction that i am going,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> It wasn't you that passed me near Hillam whilst I was having me mars bar by chance?


I went through Hilliam about 12.30 black top, silver Viking with rear rack and bag. I dont recall seeing anyone though.


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

It was mid afternoon I heading back to Cas via Monk Fryston over the Gt north road, and that wind was definitely blowing the wrong way


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

no I was later than that twas a fellow in a blue top passed me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> no I was later than that twas a *fellow in a blue top passed me*.


 
That should have told you it was NN


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Well I am out often, though very rare that way on these days just find it too flat. I usually go south toward Barnsley or if in Wakey or Cas I will go west toward Stanley and Swillington


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That should have told you it was NN


Ah Ah very funny.


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

Was my first time in that direction, I am favouring Garforth and out to Harewood and the like, Still trying to find some good routes as only been back on a road bike for four weeks now. It's a tad different from the old rail tracks I have been taking the butchers bike and the dog.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Watch Kippax some tough little climbs there and the road off up through Swillington Common. You done Queens Drive yet, I must go and do it again see if I can improve my last time on it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/25886220#683400159
I have been up through Aberford, Bramham to Taddy, it's nice riding country.


----------



## thegravestoneman (25 Feb 2013)

I am basing my rides on nice places I have put headstones in . I have managed to avoid Queens so far it is close to home so too early or late in the ride, I didn't much like going up holywell though. I am going through Aberford on Saturdays on the way back from Harewood I have put some nice stuff in there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> I am basing my rides on nice places I have put headstones in . I have managed to avoid Queens so far it is close to home so too early or late in the ride, I didn't much like going up holywell though. I am going through Aberford on Saturdays on the way back from Harewood I have put some nice stuff in there.


Holywell is good to practise none to steep, but enough to work and easy enough if the gears are low, the best advise i can give for hills is do them sooner rather than later that was my mistake, put them off and put them off, for 3 months then decide whilst I was ok on the flat it wasn't much use getting me from Ponty to Cas and back, so I started doing hills and hated it, but I got better, these days I can do North out of Wentbridge (if you know it ) even after 35+miles of moderate hills around Barnsley, and there are some keen inclines if not long.
http://app.strava.com/activities/41758084#697860446
Dont get me wrong I am by no means fast on them.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Feb 2013)

I going to stick this lap in as its going to be my bench mark for this year..

http://app.strava.com/activities/40251068

Would like to up the average to 25kms or break the hour..
Three hills in this one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

Broke a spoke tonight pounding up a hill, but I don't care as I took 2 seconds of the KOM I shared with somebody else

http://app.strava.com/activities/42246583#708877796


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke a spoke tonight pounding up a hill, but I don't care as I took 2 seconds of the KOM I shared with somebody else
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42246583#708877796


Nice one Chris, wait till youv'e had 7 or 8 broken ones see if you care then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one Chris, wait till youv'e had 7 or 8 broken ones see if you care then.


 
It's just a bit of fun for me, I'm fully expecting someone to smash them, all of them have been set on my hybrid, pretty sure some on the ice tyres. The two tonight are on a very popular commuter run and have been done by a lot of people, I fully expect the club boys once they see I have nicked them to do a proper run and take them back, though I did surprise myself on the hill one, I normally do it on the middle front ring and 4th on the back. Tonight I did it on the big ring and the smallest on the back and flew up it, thought the bike was going to disintegrate underneath me, can't wait until I can do that sort of ride on the road bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's just a bit of fun for me, I'm fully expecting someone to smash them, all of them have been set on my hybrid, pretty sure some on the ice tyres. The two tonight are on a very popular commuter run and have been done by a lot of people, I fully expect the club boys once they see I have nicked them to do a proper run and take them back, though I did surprise myself on the hill one, I normally do it on the middle front ring and 4th on the back. Tonight I did it on the big ring and the smallest on the back and flew up it, thought the bike was going to disintegrate underneath me, can't wait until I can do that sort of ride on the road bike.


Still nice for a while. I can't wait to get out and try out the new gearing, re-greased rear axle and gears that shift when they should ( I put the original Sora back on instead of the Acera) and a new cable.A quick spin this morning and things seemed fine, from 26/23/21/19/17/15/13 to 24/21/19/17/15/13/11.
Though I will be taking a more arduous ride to the Photo group tomorrow as I wont have much time after, got to go upgrade the OH fathers computer. I also got a saddle bag tonight trim down some of the weight i carry. It's eating into my savings for the new wheels though.


----------



## boybiker (25 Feb 2013)

I managed the commute to and from work today. I was slightly faster then my last commute so that was pleasing although on the way home that was probably down to the weather being better than last time .I'm hoping to go in again on my bike either Wednesday or Thursday. 

Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/42198388

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/42236385


----------



## Andy Smith (25 Feb 2013)

Hi guys and Gals, I did my first little Sportive yesterday morning and throrougly enjoyed myself. It was a small event run by a local club, there was supposed to be a group of about 7 of us doing it including my two boys and some workmates but all newbies. Somehow it ended up just me and my eldest who has only done half a dozen rides on his old clonker (Student you know) and we elected to do the 28 miler. Pleased we did as he found it reallly tough. There were some nice hills but he didn't like them much and dismounted three times which meant I sat and waited for what added up to a total of 11 minutes or so at the tops while he struggled up, the Strava segments are a bit embarrasing but at least I know the full story!! We did both finish it but it's fair to say I was in far better shape than the 23 year old, whoever said youth was wasted on the young was spot on.
I'm doing another this Sunday with another local club, gonna do it on my own and up the pace a bit! 
Great fun for a fiver, shame it was bloomin bitter. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/42070488


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

Andy Smith said:


> Hi guys and Gals, I did my first little Sportive yesterday morning and throrougly enjoyed myself. It was a small event run by a local club, there was supposed to be a group of about 7 of us doing it including my two boys and some workmates but all newbies. Somehow it ended up just me and my eldest who has only done half a dozen rides on his old clonker (Student you know) and we elected to do the 28 miler. Pleased we did as he found it reallly tough. There were some nice hills but he didn't like them much and dismounted three times which meant I sat and waited for what added up to a total of 11 minutes or so at the tops while he struggled up, the Strava segments are a bit embarrasing but at least I know the full story!! We did both finish it but it's fair to say I was in far better shape than the 23 year old, whoever said youth was wasted on the young was spot on.
> I'm doing another this Sunday for with another local club, gonna do it on my own and up the pace a bit!
> Great fun for a fiver, shame it was bloomin bitter.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42070488


Well done Andy, it was a little rough out yesterday at times.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed the commute to and from work today. I was slightly faster then my last commute so that was pleasing although on the way home that was probably down to the weather being better than last time .I'm hoping to go in again on my bike either Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/42198388
> 
> Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/42236385


Excellent rides considering the wind just lately, before I looked I thought your best times would be with the wind, but you managed to get p.b.'s in both directions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed the commute to and from work today. I was slightly faster then my last commute so that was pleasing although on the way home that was probably down to the weather being better than last time .I'm hoping to go in again on my bike either Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/42198388
> 
> Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/42236385


 
Well done, if you are not in it already have a look at mycyclinglog and get the graphic in your sig. It is very motivational seeing your mileage when you post, it won't be long before you will be looking at it and planning longer commutes just to hit a specific level, once you start doing that your mileage will rocket.


----------



## Reece (25 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke a spoke tonight pounding up a hill, but I don't care as I took 2 seconds of the KOM I shared with somebody else
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42246583#708877796


Nice one Chris. 
Does this segment go through the width restriction barrier or finish before it! Not been that end of the GCW for a while.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Chris.
> Does this segment go through the width restriction barrier or finish before it! Not been that end of the GCW for a while.


 
Goes through it, when I equalled the KOM yesterday I crashed into the barrier and lost time.


----------



## RWright (26 Feb 2013)

I got home in time to do my normal 10 miler. It only shows as 5 on Strava because I though I had started my timer but I guess I hit the wrong button. I hate wearing full finger gloves.

I did get a surprise when I saw three other riders. It was three teenage girls, all riding single file, on the wrong side of the road. My side.  Since the paved shoulder is too narrow for passing and there were cars coming behind me I did the gentlemanly thing and I rode into the grass which was sloping down into a ditch. What I didn't think about was the grass was wet. I started sliding but was clipped in, that will get your attention if you don't do much dirt riding. I did manage to keep the townie out of the ditch and me off the ground. The girl's eyes just opened wide but they didn't start laughing. I guess I made it look too easy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I got home in time to do my normal 10 miler. It only shows as 5 on Strava because I though I had *started* my timer but I guess I hit the wrong button. I hate wearing full finger gloves.
> 
> I did get a surprise when I saw three other riders. It was three teenage girls, all riding single file, on the wrong side of the road. My side.  Since the paved shoulder is too narrow for passing and there were cars coming behind me I did the gentlemanly thing and I rode into the grass which was sloping down into a ditch. What I didn't think about was the grass was wet. I started sliding but was clipped in, that will get your attention if you don't do much dirt riding. I did manage to keep the townie out of the ditch and me off the ground. The girl's eyes just opened wide but they didn't start laughing. I guess I made it look too easy.


is the 500 or did you change it, the 500 has a motion warning option, that can be set to warn you every 30's or so. under settings->bike settings->start notice, the option are off/once repeat the repeat can be 15's 30's 1min 2 mins and 5 mins
Regarding the girls on the wrong side, I once saw a guy on the other side, riding on the pavement hands free drinking and on the phone.


----------



## RWright (26 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> is the 500 or did you change it, the 500 has a motion warning option, that can be set to warn you every 30's or so. under settings->bike settings->start notice, the option are off/once repeat the repeat can be 15's 30's 1min 2 mins and 5 mins
> Regarding the girls on the wrong side, I once saw a guy on the other side, riding on the pavement hands free drinking and on the phone.


 
I returned the 500 and got the 800, I have it set to remind me and thought I had pushed the right button, it is touch screen button. I even thought I saw the timer start. I looked down 4 miles or so later and touched the screen to make it active and the power was off. I had to start it back up. I am HOPING that it was just that I hit the wrong touch screen button. I haven't had any issues with it, besides me forgetting to look down at it and start the timer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I returned the 500 and got the 800, I have it set to remind me and thought I had pushed the right button, it is touch screen button. I even thought I saw the timer start. I looked down 4 miles or so later and touched the screen to make it active and the power was off. I had to start it back up. I am HOPING that it was just that I hit the wrong touch screen button. I haven't had any issues with it, besides me forgetting to look down at it and start the timer.


I have had a problem with the cadence sensor (nothing wrong just magnet to far away) and I have to check when I set of to make sure its working, I suppose it becomes routine. I also find it much more accurate if I turn it on about 10-15 mins before I set off.


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have had a problem with the cadence sensor (nothing wrong just magnet to far away) and I have to check when I set of to make sure its working, I suppose it becomes routine. I also find it much more accurate if I turn it on about 10-15 mins before I set off.


 
I've completely given up on my garmin cadence sensor, looking for some alternative or may just go without. Despite my best efforts getting it aligned and checking the zip ties are tight, It doesn't go one ride without failing! If it isn't broke it's sure gonna be heading that way


----------



## RWright (26 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've completely given up on my garmin cadence sensor, looking for some alternative or may just go without. Despite my best efforts getting it aligned and checking the zip ties are tight, It doesn't go one ride without failing! If it isn't broke it's sure gonna be heading that way


 
My cadence sensor has stayed in place so far but it does look like a squirrely set up. Maybe you could try adding a third larger tie around the entire unit.

Edit: I misread the post, I thought failing was falling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've completely given up on my garmin cadence sensor, looking for some alternative or may just go without. Despite my best efforts getting it aligned and checking the zip ties are tight, It doesn't go one ride without failing! If it isn't broke it's sure gonna be heading that way


Try changing he battery or the magnet for a stronger one. You could try insulation tape doesn't effect the magnetic field.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2013)

Some kind sole keeps making new segments on my commuter route, he will have been pleased yesterday when he was KOM on his new stretch, he won't be if he looks today

http://app.strava.com/activities/42310803


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some kind sole keeps making new segments on my commuter route, he will have been pleased yesterday when he was KOM on his new stretch, he won't be if he looks today
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42310803


Nice one.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (26 Feb 2013)

I must be getting better. Same Route

08/07/12
15.5 Mile : 1 Hour 5 mins
Avg Speed 14.4mi/h
http://www.strava.com/activities/14771205

24/02/13
15.5 Mile : 57mins
Avg Speed 16.4mi/h
http://app.strava.com/activities/42103049


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I must be getting better. Same Route
> 
> 08/07/12
> 15.5 Mile : 1 Hour 5 mins
> ...


I thought that last tues, 2nd sub 40 mins for a 9.5 mile ride (since I started), went out Sunday, boy I was wrong.
7/8/12
9.4 miles 47:13 avg 12mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/17076457
19/2/13
9.5miles 38:32
avg 14.8mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/41535910
Sunday http://app.strava.com/activities/42086126


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Feb 2013)

I managed a cheeky 10.3 miles run this morning, a bit windy so avg down to 14.4 mph. At least I got out.


----------



## JoeyB (26 Feb 2013)

Booked on my first 200km Audax calendar event after a couple of completed 100km rides...now the fun starts!!


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Feb 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Booked on my first 200km Audax calendar event after a couple of completed 100km rides...now the fun starts!!


200k ! Respect.
I am still a bit twitchy about completing my first 100k in April.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Feb 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Booked on my first 200km Audax calendar event after a couple of completed 100km rides...now the fun starts!!


 
My hat off to you..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Booked on my first 200km Audax calendar event after a couple of completed 100km rides...now the fun starts!!


----------



## JoeyB (26 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> 200k ! Respect.
> I am still a bit twitchy about completing my first 100k in April.


 
You'll be fine, my only advice would be to keep your body well fuelled during the ride!


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Feb 2013)

Just a quick 10 tonight, to make sure my legs still work after two days rest. Pleased to say they still do. A couple of pb's and a good average. Felt a lot warmer out tonight to. Bring on the spring. https://www.strava.com/rides/42355985


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Just a quick 10 tonight, to make sure my legs still work after two days rest. Pleased to say they still do. A couple of pb's and a good average. Felt a lot warmer out tonight to. Bring on the spring. https://www.strava.com/rides/42355985


Yes my 10 mile didn't get me feeling like an ice cube today, roll on spring.


----------



## boybiker (26 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> 200k ! Respect.
> I am still a bit twitchy about completing my first 100k in April.


 
Ditto! Good luck to you both, I'm sure we will all do well in our respective events if we keep getting the miles in!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

Well all I can say is, it will be a long time before I do 200km, good luck Joey.
Me today, well its official I am no faster without the panniers and rack and slightly higher gearing.
Though I am pleased with theses.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42363406#711021449
http://app.strava.com/activities/42362422#711008672 35's quicker than 2 wks ago.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42362422#711008638 27's quicker.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42362422#711008648 11's quicker increase from 14mph to 15.2mph

This is not the whole run but most of it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42362422#711008678 2 wks ago I was 36:30 today 34:38 0.8mph faster. I think I would have had more bar traffic lights ect..

Short trip the OH's fathers
I got an improvement on this
http://app.strava.com/activities/42363406#711021449

This was the best of the ride home this evening
http://app.strava.com/activities/42362424#711008696.
Good things to say, since I put the Sora mech back on gear changing is more decisive, mind that could be the new cable and a clean.

I just past 4,000 miles since June 23rd


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

boybiker said:


> Ditto! Good luck to you both, I'm sure we will all do well in our respective events if we keep getting the miles in!


Not sure I will, no matter what I do I just don't seem to get any quicker.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Feb 2013)

Only a short run out too. felt pants.
http://app.strava.com/dashboard

Better run tomorrow.


----------



## RWright (27 Feb 2013)

Another 10 miler for me today too. It stopped raining and the roads were still wet so I took out the rain bike. It was warmer here today ( about 15c when I rode). I was overdressed in a t shirt and two sweat shirts. The mist from the cars passing me felt good but was not enough to mess up my glasses.

I would have ridden more if I had the Rain Unit's lights actually mounted on it instead of them sitting in a cabinet. After I get my drop bar bike back on the road, the rain bike is next up for a spring tune up. After that, riding time. 

Nigel, very nice miles you got in since June, good work.


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure I will, no matter what I do I just don't seem to get any quicker.


 
Morning Nigelnaturist..
Just a question... How did you tick my strava kudos button before I had time to put it on here, is the a friends link I have missed on strava or garmin..
Cheers..


----------



## RWright (27 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Morning Nigelnaturist..
> Just a question... How did you tick my strava kudos button before I had time to put it on here, is the a friends link I have missed on strava or garmin..
> Cheers..


 
You can follow others on Strava, some have their settings set to private and you have to ask permission, others are not set to private and you just select the follow button. When you post your ride here others can follow you if you are not set private. If you follow someone you get an email when they post an activity to Strava.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2013)

Baltic here this morning! Up at the crack of dawn and looked out the window to see all the cars frozen up but still risked going out.
Managed nearly 16 miles but had to take it easy as there were several scary stretches of ice on the road. Probably should wait till later in the day when it is warmer but I love getting out first thing. It, a) avoids heavier traffic and b) makes me feel good and sets me up for the day.

Hope you all manage to get some rides in too.


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Baltic here this morning! Up at the crack of dawn and looked out the window to see all the cars frozen up but still risked going out.
> Managed nearly 16 miles but had to take it easy as there were several scary stretches of ice on the road. Probably should wait till later in the day when it is warmer but I love getting out first thing. It, a) avoids heavier traffic and b) makes me feel good and sets me up for the day.
> 
> Hope you all manage to get some rides in too.


So much better when it's quiet out and about.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

23 miles this morning to take me over 800 for the month. Need to do another 23 miles to take me over 1,400 for the year, should knock most of them off tonight on the way home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Baltic here this morning! Up at the crack of dawn and looked out the window to see all the cars frozen up but still risked going out.
> Managed nearly 16 miles but had to take it easy as there were several scary stretches of ice on the road. Probably should wait till later in the day when it is warmer but I love getting out first thing. It, a) avoids heavier traffic and b) makes me feel good and sets me up for the day.
> 
> Hope you all manage to get some rides in too.


 
Has been bliss down here ice wise, haven't had the winter tyres on all week, makes me feel like a ghost the bike is that quiet without them.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 23 miles this morning to take me over 800 for the month. Need to do another 23 miles to take me over 1,400 for the year, should knock most of them off tonight on the way home.


 
You sure put the miles in commuting. Big difference when you are just relying on going out purely for pleasure.......much easier to make excuses not to go!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Morning Nigelnaturist..
> Just a question... How did you tick my strava kudos button before I had time to put it on here, is the a friends link I have missed on strava or garmin..
> Cheers..


Not sure I just tick what I saw on strava, must just be a time thing I guess.


Mo1959 said:


> Baltic here this morning! Up at the crack of dawn and looked out the window to see all the cars frozen up but still risked going out.
> Managed nearly 16 miles but had to take it easy as there were several scary stretches of ice on the road. Probably should wait till later in the day when it is warmer but I love getting out first thing. It, a) avoids heavier traffic and b) makes me feel good and sets me up for the day.
> 
> Hope you all manage to get some rides in too.


I really struggle to wake up, possible due to meds.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Has been bliss down here ice wise, haven't had the winter tyres on all week, makes me feel like a ghost the bike is that quiet without them.


Mines a bit like that since I changed everything on Monday, I have never had the rear gears off and put back together and they have been almost spot on, with the acera it never was right and was always sluggish changing or it didn't align properly, mind I did regrease the rear axle so the chain line may be a little better. (position of the wheel on the axle, not the greasing), could also be the new gear cable


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Feb 2013)

Had eyes for taking the KOM on a local loop but went a bit stray... one minor 'almost wrong turn' where I slowed down to make a turn then realised it wasn't the one, which I managed to recover from , keeping an avg speed of around 17.2, then about 2 thirds into the loop I got stopped at a train crossing, though only for 20 seconds. Lost heart for a bit after that but that just left me fresher to go for a good time on the final segment of my route ) http://app.strava.com/activities/42426943


----------



## Reece (27 Feb 2013)

Managed to get out for a quick 12miles today, as finished work early (half day due to no work). Went straight from work (still wearing my overall trousers and and jumper with a thin cycling jacket). Rode down the Great Central Way as it's near work and not rode that way for a while.

Managed a good run with 5 top 10's one being 2nd just missing out on Chris' (Supersuperleeds) KOM by 1 second lol.

http://app.strava.com/activities/42439477

Chris - sole aim going that way was the "Glen Parva Canal Hill" Segment after reminding myself of it the other day looking at your route. Managed 4th but still 7 secs behind KOM. He must be a machine lol.


----------



## lavoisier (27 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well all I can say is, it will be a long time before I do 200km, good luck Joey.
> Me today, well its official I am no faster without the panniers and rack and slightly higher gearing.
> Though I am pleased with theses.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42363406#711021449
> ...


 
Well done Nigel. Plenty to be proud of there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Managed to get out for a quick 12miles today, as finished work early (half day due to no work). Went straight from work (still wearing my overall trousers and and jumper with a thin cycling jacket). Rode down the Great Central Way as it's near work and not rode that way for a while.
> 
> Managed a good run with 5 top 10's one being 2nd just missing out on Chris' (Supersuperleeds) KOM by 1 second lol.
> 
> ...


 
Well done, I fully expect to lose that KOM, I don't think I could have rode that KOM segment any better, I just seemed to fly up it.

The Great Central Way has loads of segments on it if you do the full length, it is very hit and miss though due to the number of dog walkers on it,

My best on the Canal Hill one is 33 seconds and I was knackered after I did it, I should try it on the road bike


----------



## Reece (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, I fully expect to lose that KOM, I don't think I could have rode that KOM segment any better, I just seemed to fly up it.
> 
> The Great Central Way has loads of segments on it if you do the full length, it is very hit and miss though due to the number of dog walkers on it,
> 
> My best on the Canal Hill one is 33 seconds and I was knackered after I did it, I should try it on the road bike


Definitely going to try it again. Ive just looked at some of his (the KOM) other rides. Not logged many but the KOM's he has have some great times and avg speeds.

I know what you mean about the GCW, had a few run ins with people, mainly joggers in pairs, they seem to think they own the path and refuse to move across. Going to ride that way more now the evenings are starting to get lighter. Get some extra miles in after work as it's the most reasonable route for me without the city centre rush hour traffic to contend with. Can even add extra and make a loop of it if needs be, out Blaby, Whetstone & Narborough etc and back through LFE etc towards the city centre.


----------



## Reece (27 Feb 2013)

Oh and I've just signed myself up for a charity ride on 1st June 2013. Leicester to Skegness for LOROS. Looking forward to it and the family run business I work for are right behind me and going to help the fundraising however they can.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Definitely going to try it again. Ive just looked at some of his (the KOM) other rides. Not logged many but the KOM's he has have some great times and avg speeds.
> 
> I know what you mean about the GCW, had a few run ins with people, mainly joggers in pairs, they seem to think they own the path and refuse to move across. Going to ride that way more now the evenings are starting to get lighter. Get some extra miles in after work as it's the most reasonable route for me without the city centre rush hour traffic to contend with. Can even add extra and make a loop of it if needs be, out Blaby, Whetstone & Narborough etc and back through LFE etc towards the city centre.


 
I use it everyday, by far the safest way to get in and out of town. There are a load of notices up asking cyclists to be careful around other users, so I am guessing there have been a few falling out, I haven't had any hassle yet, I just ring my bell early and thank people even if they don't move across, hoping that my politeness shames them into moving next time someone politely asks them to give way. 

I had a car driving down it on Sunday towards me, was near the Glen Parva end, can't for the life of me work out how she got on it.


----------



## Reece (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had a car driving down it on Sunday towards me, was near the Glen Parva end, can't for the life of me work out how she got on it.


 
Lol now that is new one to me! I always slow down, ring bell and slowly ride past people, no way I'm risking injury to me or others etc trying to get a KOM but I imagine some people aren't as concerned.

I know how scary/surprising it can be to have bikes whizzing past you when not expecting it. The joggers in question in my dispute were heading towards me and clearly the look on their faces I knew they weren't going to move over.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

I notice you did Mill Lane as well, you have to take risks on that one to get the KOM, those 90 degree blind turns are scary at full speed.


----------



## Reece (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I notice you did Mill Lane as well, you have to take risks on that one to get the KOM, those 90 degree blind turns are scary at full speed.


Yes. I agree. Was no chance of the KOM there today though. A 4x4 was parked in the road not far from the gate to the cut through to Crow Mills and I could barely get past it without riding on the grass/dirt. Was a fair few dog walkers there too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes. I agree. Was no chance of the KOM there today though. A 4x4 was parked in the road not far from the gate to the cut through to Crow Mills and I could barely get past it without riding on the grass/dirt. Was a fair few dog walkers there too.


 
When it is dark in winter is the best time and have two good lights on the front, anyone about thinks you are a car and gets out of your way


----------



## Reece (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When it is dark in winter is the best time and have two good lights on the front, anyone about thinks you are a car and gets out of your way


Now I do like this top tip! Lol.


----------



## Typhon (27 Feb 2013)

9th ride in 13 days but I'm still not getting any quicker.  

http://app.strava.com/activities/42446247

Oh well, I will just have to persevere and hope I see signs of improvement eventually I guess. I've been stuck on 15mph since September though, every single ride. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Feb 2013)

Typhon said:


> 9th ride in 13 days but I'm still not getting any quicker.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42446247
> 
> Oh well, I will just have to persevere and hope I see signs of improvement eventually I guess. I've been stuck on 15mph since September though, every single ride. It's very frustrating.


Wish I could make 15mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Feb 2013)

Well I did 27.4miles @ 14.36 mph, with 53ft per mile climb, I think this is the fastest I have done with that climb rate over any sort of distance.
I am pleased with these.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42448175#712979028 improvement of 14's 0.4miles @ 6% avg grade.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42448175#712978966 35's faster 0.9miles 1.5% avg.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42448175#712978981 37's improvement 0.8miles @ 2.8%
http://app.strava.com/activities/42448175#712978964 not such a big improvement but 5's is 5's 0.4miles @ 3.8%
finally this http://app.strava.com/activities/42448175#712978973 just 1's quicker 4.5miles @ 0.5% but that has stood since Oct 11th, I got close twice in Jan if you call 30's and 7's close.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

My effort on the Great Central tonight. I tried to follow a roadie who flew down it, which helped me improve a KOM, but I was knackered at the end and struggled up the hill

http://app.strava.com/activities/42457238


----------



## monkeylc (27 Feb 2013)

I did 15.5 mile in 1:07.23 today (cateye comp) for a job interview. That does include trying to find the place..
Oadby to Anstey lane. (and back)
Might give Strava a go on my phone,thought it was only used on Garmin....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> I did 15.5 mile in 1:07.23 today (cateye comp) for a job interview. That does include trying to find the place..
> Oadby to Anstey lane. (and back)
> Might give Strava a go on my phone,thought it was only used on Garmin....


There are loads of segments around Oadby. My favourite, though I am pretty rubbish on it, is the main road from Oadby to the Wigston roundabout. Slightly uphill all the way


----------



## monkeylc (27 Feb 2013)

Yeh I know it.
Do you need internet connection for strava or just gps?


----------



## Kins (27 Feb 2013)

Did 4.5 miles commute then decided as it was a bloody gorgeous day I would go home early and go for a nice ride. Did about 17 miles, got home and bloody strava keeps failing to upload the bloody thing. Most disappointed.

Oh well.

Old mans away to the Falklands for next couple of weeks so house sitting and loads of dogs to walk so besides ride to work probably only be weekends for awhile.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Yeh I know it.
> Do you need internet connection for strava or just gps?


 
Both as you need GPS to track the ride and then internet connection to upload it to Strava


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> I did 15.5 mile in 1:07.23 today (cateye comp) for a job interview. That does include trying to find the place..
> Oadby to Anstey lane. (and back)
> Might give Strava a go on my phone,thought it was only used on Garmin....


Quite a few phones support it (or strava can be used on quite a few phones) or if you have tcx/gpx/fit file you can upload these.
Good pace.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Did 4.5 miles commute then decided as it was a bloody gorgeous day I would go home early and go for a nice ride. Did about 17 miles, got home and bloody strava keeps failing to upload the bloody thing. Most disappointed.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Old mans away to the Falklands for next couple of weeks so house sitting and loads of dogs to walk so besides ride to work probably only be weekends for awhile.


 
Long lead, loop over seat post, away you go. I presume you will be able to keep up with the dogs, you never know you might get a dog aided KOM


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Yeh I know it.
> Do you need internet connection for strava or just gps?


 
I thought I replied and it seems to have disappeared.

You need both, GPS to track the ride and internet to upload it to Strava


----------



## Kins (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought I replied and it seems to have disappeared.
> 
> You need both, GPS to track the ride and internet to upload it to Strava


 
Yeah it works fine usually m8, I use the wifi in the flat or work to upload. Keeps trying to upload but fail message everytime. Strava is fine because I have checked my mad ride down the hill this morning on my MTB. Managed 35.2 mph which was fun.

I think it might be buggered as I used a cycle route for about 3 or 4 miles because roads were jam packed and the exhaust fumes were irritating my throat.


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Feb 2013)

Nice ride again tonight. Out a little later not so much traffic. Just another 11 miles. https://www.strava.com/rides/42466893


----------



## monkeylc (27 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quite a few phones support it (or strava can be used on quite a few phones) or if you have tcx/gpx/fit file you can upload these.
> Good pace.


Cheers,thats made my day mate 
Got wifi in the house so should be able to upload after?
so gps and strava record the ride and then I upload with wifi at home?
Sounds good to me


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Feb 2013)

My goal of 500 miles seems a bit better planned this month, only 33 miles to go (last month I had over 50 still to find on the last day). I thought I'd smash this target, but it was harder than I thought, I was ill for a week, so only manged my commutes that week, but other than that it's all gone to plan, at least as much to plan as an Andrew can  Mega pleased with my KOM today as I topped the table by a sizable lead  I'm sure I once said I'm not a competitive person...I may have to revise that...


----------



## monkeylc (27 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My goal of 500 miles seems a bit better planned this month, only 33 miles to go (last month I had over 50 still to find on the last day). I thought I'd smash this target, but it was harder than I thought, I was ill for a week, so only manged my commutes that week, but other than that it's all gone to plan, at least as much to plan as an Andrew can  Mega pleased with my KOM today as I topped the table by a sizable lead  I'm sure I once said I'm not a competitive person...I may have to revise that...


good going matey


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My goal of 500 miles seems a bit better planned this month, only 33 miles to go (last month I had over 50 still to find on the last day). I thought I'd smash this target, but it was harder than I thought, I was ill for a week, so only manged my commutes that week, but other than that it's all gone to plan, at least as much to plan as an Andrew can  Mega pleased with my KOM today as I topped the table by a sizable lead  I'm sure I once said I'm not a competitive person...I may have to revise that...


Well done Andy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My goal of 500 miles seems a bit better planned this month, only 33 miles to go (last month I had over 50 still to find on the last day). I thought I'd smash this target, but it was harder than I thought, I was ill for a week, so only manged my commutes that week, but other than that it's all gone to plan, at least as much to plan as an Andrew can  Mega pleased with my KOM today as I topped the table by a sizable lead  I'm sure I once said I'm not a competitive person...I may have to revise that...


 
Well done, 500 miles is brilliant, Strava bug hits us all eventually, we hold Strava Anonymous meetings every Tuesday night, you are welcome to come and join in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Cheers,thats made my day mate
> Got wifi in the house so should be able to upload after?
> so gps and strava record the ride and then I upload with wifi at home?
> Sounds good to me


If its like endomondo (never used strava on the phone it wouldn't run it), when you have finished it will try to upload via your wifi, if your phone is set up shouldn't be a problem, just load the app, details to you strava account ( I presume) I always found using endomondo better for the reason you can download tcx files, which can hold more information about the ride, but if its just to record the ride and times, strava is fine.


----------



## Billy Adam (27 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, 500 miles is brilliant, Strava bug hits us all eventually, we hold Strava Anonymous meetings every Tuesday night, you are welcome to come and join in.


So I use Strava, I've always got drugs to fall back on .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My goal of 500 miles seems a bit better planned this month, only 33 miles to go (last month I had over 50 still to find on the last day). I thought I'd smash this target, but it was harder than I thought, I was ill for a week, so only manged my commutes that week, but other than that it's all gone to plan, at least as much to plan as an Andrew can  Mega pleased with my KOM today as I topped the table by a sizable lead  I'm sure I once said I'm not a competitive person...I may have to revise that...


Well done Andy, I passed 500 miles this month today, 4,000 since I started in June, the other day, and finally my speed seems to be increasing (dont want to say to much about that, I usually go back down under 14mph avg), it's just I did it on an avg 1% grade for half the distance (obviously the other half is -1%) it's not the first time (14.01mph 25.3miles 55.45ft per mile) today 14.36mph over 27.4 miles 53.05ft per mile, the other ride was marginally more difficult @ 65.92 today 64.53 (these figures are / by 100 to make a usufull figure),
Also having had a visit from the fairy, I still managed to 82% of the time I was out, about 15 mins to change the tube and check the tyre.


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> You can follow others on Strava, some have their settings set to private and you have to ask permission, others are not set to private and you just select the follow button. When you post your ride here others can follow you if you are not set private. If you follow someone you get an email when they post an activity to Strava.


 
Ok.. that makes sense..


----------



## boybiker (27 Feb 2013)

I wanted to commute in twice this week which is double the amount of times I did last week, and I done it  (positive thinking and all :P ) . So I have done over 50 miles of committing this week which is helping me get my mileage up. I have improved in time overall despite different weather conditions/traffic which have worked for and against me. I'm going to have a rest Thursday and Friday and try and do a longer ride on Saturday . 

Ride in : http://app.strava.com/activities/42412452

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/42462386


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Feb 2013)

I have a day off tomorrow, i am definitely going out.


----------



## RWright (28 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Ok.. that makes sense..


 
I made a mistake I think, if you follow someone you don't get an email when they post an activity, you just see the ride when you go to the Strava dashboard. I get the emails when I get kudos on my rides.


----------



## RWright (28 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done Andy, I passed 500 miles this month today, 4,000 since I started in June, the other day, and finally my speed seems to be increasing (dont want to say to much about that, I usually go back down under 14mph avg), it's just I did it on an avg 1% grade for half the distance (obviously the other half is -1%) it's not the first time (14.01mph 25.3miles 55.45ft per mile) today 14.36mph over 27.4 miles 53.05ft per mile, the other ride was marginally more difficult @ 65.92 today 64.53 (these figures are / by 100 to make a usufull figure),
> Also having had a visit from the fairy, I still managed to 82% of the time I was out, about 15 mins to change the tube and check the tyre.


 
Very nice on getting the 500 this month, especially with the elevations you have been doing. I barely got over 200 for the month, including today's ride. I hope to get the monthly mileage back up closer 400 in March.

I did the normal 10 mile track again, part of it in the dark. I started a little late because I was getting
my other bike cleaned up and ready for reassembly, just in time for another cold snap this weekend.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Feb 2013)

Day off today its bloody snowing...


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Feb 2013)

RWright said:


> I made a mistake I think, if you follow someone you don't get an email when they post an activity, you just see the ride when you go to the Strava dashboard. I get the emails when I get kudos on my rides.


 
I'll get the hang of it soon, never was good at school either..


----------



## Billy Adam (28 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I'll get the hang of it soon, never was good at school either..


I get an email showing strava activity of people I follow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

It depends how you have your email settings in strava set up, as to what you receive.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

Anyone doing the latest Strava challenge? Ride 15 hours in a week, ends Sunday. I know you are Nigel as that is how I saw it.


----------



## Billy Adam (28 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone doing the latest Strava challenge? Ride 15 hours in a week, ends Sunday. I know you are Nigel as that is how I saw it.


Didn't know about doh!


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It depends how you have your email settings in strava set up, as to what you receive.


 
I will look right now..


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Feb 2013)

Right just looked and I have two things that might help.
A red box with ... Invite athletes To Starva and a link which says find or create a club in your area.. 
Will any of these help?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Right just looked and I have two things that might help.
> A red box with ... Invite athletes To Starva and a link which says find or create a club in your area..
> Will any of these help?


You can join cyclechat club, or go to explore (along the top menu), and search athlete or club.
If you go to a ride of yours and just copy the web address in the address bar and just post here people here can see it, and invite you as a friend, or likewise if you follow this link to my ride today and click on my picture it will take you my summary page where in the top right under my name is a follow tab (some say request to follow) click that and you should start to follow that person, after which it should show in your dashboard.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42546734
The run was good though quite a strong headwind going north, seemed worse than the 4.2mph it says it was.
Pleased with this 2' 05" quicker from 11.7mph to 14.1mph elev gained 188ft 2.4 miles. 0.8% avg
http://app.strava.com/activities/42546734#715078237
an improvement on this 11" quicker 12.1 to 12.8mph elev gained 73ft 0.7 miles 1.8% avg
http://app.strava.com/activities/42546734#715078234
this was an improvement but only marginally
http://app.strava.com/activities/42546734#715078231
overall 20.2 miles 1:25:32 @ 14.2mph 1002 (corrected ft) 49.65 ft/mile


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Anyone doing the latest Strava challenge? Ride 15 hours in a week, ends Sunday. I know you are Nigel as that is how I saw it.


I will not get it done, not the time this week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I will not get it done, not the time this week.


 
I should just about do it, only need to do another 4 1/2 hours, should get 3 1/2 of those done by commuting if I push it, then will get the last hour in with our lass over the weekend.


----------



## simmi (28 Feb 2013)

Just finished my block of shifts (7am) so had a few hours sleep then headed out.
The weather was wonderful my bib shorts got their first outing and only wore a base layer with a thin cycling shirt on top.
I felt great to be on the bike unencumbered by 5 layers of winter gear.
I missed my club ride this Sunday but someone posted the route so I uploaded it to my Garmin and was off, I didn't do the whole route but modified it to suit my needs.
It was my most enjoyable solo ride of the year, sunshine, birdsong and only a light breeze what more could you ask.
41.1 miles in 2:25:05 at 17.0mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/42560355
My first 40 miler at 17mph so got to be happy with that

Edit- Looking back at my rides don't seem to have done a 30 miler at 17mph so even happier, I think the warmer air and reduced clothing make a big difference.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Just finished my block of shifts (7am) so had a few hours sleep then headed out.
> The weather was wonderful my bib shorts got their first outing and only wore a base layer with a thin cycling shirt on top.
> I felt great to be on the bike unencumbered by 5 layers of winter gear.
> I missed my club ride this Sunday but someone posted the route so I uploaded it to my Garmin and was off, I didn't do the whole route but modified it to suit my needs.
> ...


 
Great distance and speed.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2013)

I've just been going through the strava data for my ride today, on one section i posted the third slowest time ever. Go me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> Just finished my block of shifts (7am) so had a few hours sleep then headed out.
> The weather was wonderful my bib shorts got their first outing and only wore a base layer with a thin cycling shirt on top.
> I felt great to be on the bike unencumbered by 5 layers of winter gear.
> I missed my club ride this Sunday but someone posted the route so I uploaded it to my Garmin and was off, I didn't do the whole route but modified it to suit my needs.
> ...


Blow me away.
It's made sod all difference to my speeds even dropping the rack & panniers.
But I nipped out and got these
http://app.strava.com/activities/42575131#715734761 4th out 8
http://app.strava.com/activities/42575131#715734762 3rd out of 8
http://app.strava.com/activities/42573734#715719898 5th out of 11
all little climbs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I've just been going through the strava data for my ride today, on one section i posted the third slowest time ever. Go me.


 
Who cares, as long as you enjoy yourself. I have some woeful times on Strava, i just keep quiet about them.


----------



## Creakyknee (28 Feb 2013)

First ride back after 10 days with a nasty little chest cold. Coughed a bit and stopped half way for a banana, but legs felt good. Just great to be back in the saddle on a peachy afternoon.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42571612


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I've just been going through the strava data for my ride today, on one section i posted the third slowest time ever. Go me.


 
Did you still enjoy the ride though? That's the main thing  Having taken up cycling at a more senior age than many on here I have no aspirations of doing huge distances or fast speeds but as long as I keep enjoying the fresh air and feel good effect I am perfectly happy. 

I think we all have days when we seem to be faster/slower without any obvious reason.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> First ride back after 10 days with a nasty little chest cold. Coughed a bit and stopped half way for a banana, but legs felt good. Just great to be back in the saddle on a peachy afternoon.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42571612


 
Well done. Sitting here with a tickly throat myself and hoping an early night will nip it in the bud. Don't want to waste this lovely weather!


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you still enjoy the ride though? That's the main thing  Having taken up cycling at a more senior age than many on here I have no aspirations of doing huge distances or fast speeds but as long as I keep enjoying the fresh air and feel good effect I am perfectly happy.
> 
> I think we all have days when we seem to be faster/slower without any obvious reason.


 
Yeah it was great although would have been even better with a bit less wind.


----------



## Kins (28 Feb 2013)

Just a small commute and a long walk with the dogs today, but had a result, got given two bikes for nowt. Walking along with the dogs and one of my step brothers m8s hollerd over the road asking if I wanted a couple of bikes as he wants to clean out his garage. I asked him what he wanted, and he said bugger all. I was very excited at first because he rides a really clean Giant MTB. Nothing special though, one full suspension mens MTB and a ladies MTB but sure I can find someone who needs a bike and will take them off my hands.

Me old man won't be pleased though, meant to be empting his garage while he's away as hes moving in a couple of weeks, not filling it up.


----------



## RWright (28 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you still enjoy the ride though? That's the main thing  Having taken up cycling at a more senior age than many on here I have no aspirations of doing huge distances or fast speeds but as long as I keep enjoying the fresh air and feel good effect I am perfectly happy.
> 
> I think we all have days when we seem to be faster/slower without any obvious reason.


 
+1
The only way I will probably ever hit the speeds some of these guys do is if a big dog is chasing me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Who cares, as long as you enjoy yourself. I have some woeful times on Strava, i just keep quiet about them.


Me too, though they do seem to be getting a little better.


themosquitoking said:


> Yeah it was great although would have been even better with a bit less wind.


Got me on a couple of north bound roads.

Talking of age I was 49 last Saturday, I am never going challenge the 20-30's and the bike not being a very sought after one, but it does me and keeps me fitter, and going out, otherwise I would be doing photo's all the time.


----------



## boybiker (28 Feb 2013)

I drove in today and I will have to drive in tomorrow too . Then Saturday I'm away training with work . I want to ride into work Monday so I most likely wont go out Sunday. Will I be ok after doing 4 days of no riding?


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Who cares, as long as you enjoy yourself. I have some woeful times on Strava, i just keep quiet about them.


 
I only noticed the fact you can compare your times today, it made me laugh out loud when i saw my ranking. I'll be boasting about it all week.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Me too, though they do seem to be getting a little better.
> 
> Got me on a couple of north bound roads.
> 
> Talking of age I was 49 last Saturday, I am never going challenge the 20-30's and the bike not be a very sought after one, but it does me and keeps me fitter, and going out, otherwise I would be doing photo's all the time.


 
I'm about to enter my 40's and have abused my body too much over the last fifteen years, need to try and give something back now. On a second hand bike at the moment but hoping to get a nice shiny new one if the taxman is generous this year.


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Feb 2013)

Made the 500 mile target I set myself for February, with a whole hour to spare...
http://app.strava.com/activities/42607629


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm about to enter my 40's and have abused my body too much over the last fifteen years, need to try and give something back now. On a second hand bike at the moment but hoping to get a nice shiny new one if the taxman is generous this year.


I had an alcohol dependency for several years, and I am not sure what damage the paracetamol o.d's may have caused (nothing that seems permanent), so in a way, the cycling has helped replace some of that negativity, because when I am climbing whichever small hill, I forget whatever turmoil my head is in, and it's replaced with something positive for a while, drink never did that, it just led to the o.d.'s.
Just one problem, the hills I can easily get to have somehow shrunk a bit, these last two months.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Made the 500 mile target I set myself for February, with a whole hour to spare...
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42607629


nice one, I bet thats a nice run in the light. Nice pace too, at night.


----------



## RWright (28 Feb 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Made the 500 mile target I set myself for February, with a whole hour to spare...
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42607629


 
Very nice miles, I wish I could say the same. I got in 200 for the month but I am still on track for my yearly goal. January and February combined I averaged 300/month, so I feel ok with that for the winter months. I hope to get back up near the 400 mile a month mark starting in March.


----------



## simmi (28 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just one problem, the hills I can easily get to have somehow shrunk a bit, these last two months.


 
If you fancy a challenge Nigel get yourself over to this one!
It's only about 22 miles from you.
Has hosted the British hill climbing championships and is given 9/10 in greatest cycling climbs book.
I am going to give it a go at some point this year!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Feb 2013)

simmi said:


> If you fancy a challenge Nigel get yourself over to this one!
> It's only about 22 miles from you.
> Has hosted the British hill climbing championships and is given 9/10 in greatest cycling climbs book.
> I am going to give it a go at some point this year!


I dont think I am upto that yet, it's actually quite a ride for me to get there and back.


----------



## RWright (1 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had an alcohol dependency for several years, and I am not sure what damage the paracetamol o.d's may have caused (nothing that seems permanent), so in a way, the cycling has helped replace some of that negativity, because when I am climbing whichever small hill, I forget whatever turmoil my head is in, and it's replaced with something positive for a while, drink never did that, it just led to the o.d.'s.
> Just one problem, the hills I can easily get to have somehow shrunk a bit, these last two months.


 
I am glad you mentioned this, I never even recall hearing of paracetamol until now. I used to drink my share as well, now I rarely drink at all, maybe once a year, if that much, for the past 10 plus years. Having never heard about paracetamol I was surprised when I read this from it's wiki page: Paracetamol hepatotoxicity is, by far, the most common cause of acute liver failure in both the United States and the United Kingdom.
Paracetamol overdose results in more calls to poison control centers in the US than overdose of any other pharmacological substance.

I feel like I have been living under a rock or something for not being aware of this.

Riding bicycles and getting exercise seems to help me deal with stress better.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Mar 2013)

Morning All

Whats the difference between strava & garmin map / tracking programs, I currently use the garmin one, but it seems you all use strava to monitor your progress, is strava better? & can I download all my garmin data on to it? Ive done 1,500 miles in 9 months do far...

Thanks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> Morning All
> 
> Whats the difference between strava & garmin map / tracking programs, I currently use the garmin one, but it seems you all use strava to monitor your progress, is strava better? & can I download all my garmin data on to it? Ive done 1,500 miles in 9 months do far...
> 
> Thanks


 Rusty, the main difference is that many more people use strava to check segment time against others, create a strava account plug in your device, strava should see it and upload, or if you have all you files from your history you can upload them as files, failing you having all your history to hand ( I created a folder and copy my data from my unit into this, so I have a copy of everything) you can download your rides from garmin as tcx files these can then be uploaded to strava, or almost any site you want.
I also find ridewithgps mapping to be better too, it also analysis your data better than the other two.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Mar 2013)

Ok thanks for the reply!- will set it up tonight - actually not that fussed if i lose my history, might just run both.
Then i can upride my 40miler on Saturday - lets hope its not raining!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> Ok thanks for the reply!- will set it up tonight - actually not that fussed if i lose my history, might just run both.
> Then i can upride my 40miler on Saturday - lets hope its not raining!


Might be an idea to do from the start of the year though.
Well done by the way on 1500 miles thats some achievement


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2013)

Finished February on 866 miles, of which nearly 650 were on the ice tyres.

Started March with a 28 mile commute to work - chasing that 15 hour strava challenge, only need to do another 1hr 10 minutes.

Also broke 15mph per Strava (Strava always shows me being slower than my gps says?)

http://app.strava.com/activities/42647575

Well done to all those that hit their monthly targets.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finished February on 866 miles, of which nearly 650 were on the ice tyres.
> 
> Started March with a 28 mile commute to work - chasing that 15 hour strava challenge, only need to do another 1hr 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Mine always shows speed right but elevation is always wrong if I correct it, well done Chris.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finished February on 866 miles, of which nearly 650 were on the ice tyres.
> 
> Started March with a 28 mile commute to work - chasing that 15 hour strava challenge, only need to do another 1hr 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
You're making great progress. I know what you mean with the gps. Quite often when I get back my Garmin might say 13mph but when uploaded to Strava just says 12.9. That whole tenth of a mph makes me seem so much slower!


----------



## lavoisier (1 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Talking of age I was 49 last Saturday,


 
Belated Birthday Wishes'


----------



## Billy Adam (1 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You're making great progress. I know what you mean with the gps. Quite often when I get back my Garmin might say 13mph but when uploaded to Strava just says 12.9. That whole tenth of a mph makes me seem so much slower!


I'm using a cateye bike comp ( don't know how accurate it is) but strava always comes up a bit slower and shorter.


----------



## AndyPeace (1 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> nice one, I bet thats a nice run in the light. Nice pace too, at night.


 
The first part of the route was a bit grim, seemed a fair bit of traffic about on the A38 for the time of day, the section from st peter's to Powick is mostly cycle path...a thin path running alongside oncoming traffic. Reached powick and it was pitch black...the roads from powick onwards are prime cycling, though there was a bit of traffic about, they were all well behaved. Approaching Upton, the roads were deserted and a blood red moon broke through the clouds. I didn't see any other cyclist's out.


----------



## Snarf (1 Mar 2013)

12.02 miles in 55 mins 20 secs.

back 15 mins and numbness now leaving crown jewels.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

There will always be a difference between gps recorded and distance speed recorded by the rotation of the wheel, which if set up right will be more accurate, thats why I got the speed/cadence sensor, also different sites software read and interpret the data slightly differently, ride with gps is bad for time ridden and actual time this then effects the avg speed.
I thought I had done better than I did on the run to the hospital, must have been the level crossing closed, but I did get one nice p.b.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42663940#717584005 6's quicker from 14.2 to 15mph.
The ride home I did a 21 mile loop ride I got 3 p.b's I actually did this ride to see if I could improve on this
http://app.strava.com/activities/42663947#717584079 no such luck it was the last mile and 1/2 or so with a northerly head wind, 39's slower than my best set in Sep, must have been a hell of a tailwind back then.
This one I am quite pleased with http://app.strava.com/activities/42663947#717584073 7's quicker an increase from 11.6 to 12.4mph ( I think that where the segment ends has a lot to with it, traffic)


----------



## Reece (1 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Finished February on 866 miles, of which nearly 650 were on the ice tyres.
> 
> Started March with a 28 mile commute to work - chasing that 15 hour strava challenge, only need to do another 1hr 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Nice one in the mileage and also the progress on the 15hour challenge. 

Wish I had time to do the 15 hours in a week. I will be attempting the next challenge giro training one. For a sportive within these dates that should knock a few of the hours off.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2013)

Have just stuck my name down for the next Strava challenge. Lol. Doubt if I have a snowball's chance in hell of managing it at my current levels but I will enjoy seeing how close I can get.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Have just stuck my name down for the next Strava challenge. Lol. Doubt if I have a snowball's chance in hell of managing it at my current levels but I will enjoy seeing how close I can get.


 
32 hours in 16 days? I've just joined that one, if I repeat this weeks effort then I should get 30 hours commuting, just then need to do 2 hours


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one in the mileage and also the progress on the 15hour challenge.
> 
> Wish I had time to do the 15 hours in a week. I will be attempting the next challenge giro training one. For a sportive within these dates that should knock a few of the hours off.


 
Finished it today. It has helped that the boss has been out 4 days this week so I have been sneaking extra time each morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 32 hours in 16 days? I've just joined that one, if I repeat this weeks effort then I should get 30 hours commuting, just then need to do 2 hours


 
Yes, commuting would be a great way to get most of the hours in. Probably won't manage it but I am hoping it at least gives me a wee incentive to do more miles.


----------



## Creakyknee (1 Mar 2013)

Did a short ride today with a decent bit of climbing , it was a painful experience for my elfen 16 .4 stone frame : )
http://app.strava.com/activities/42682439


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Did a short ride today with a decent bit of climbing , it was a painful experience for my elfen 16 .4 stone frame : )
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42682439


Hats off to you Micheal, thats pretty impressive. I averaged that sort of elevation if Feb but it's over a longer distance, so the climbs are no where near as serve.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, commuting would be a great way to get most of the hours in. Probably won't manage it but I am hoping it at least gives me a wee incentive to do more miles.


 
I'll be amazed if I do it, but I am going to give it a crack, like you I am going to use it as an incentive to do extra miles.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Mar 2013)

done it - this is my morning commute!
http://app.strava.com/activities/42692503
can you plan routes on it? or should I do that on the garmin site?


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Mar 2013)

No ride for me again today. I have started a newish part time job which involves me standing for ten hours a day at a lathe, no big deal I hear you say but remember I have been a driver for over 25 years. I can hardly stand tonight, my legs ache like hell and my feet are throbbing. Quite a lot of exercise involved which is good. 
Once I have got used to the work I will be able to cycle to this job as it is only 7 miles away which will be a first for me!

Weekend off, so lets hope for sunshine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> done it - this is my morning commute!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42692503
> can you plan routes on it? or should I do that on the garmin site?


you cant route plan on strava, ridewithgps is a better route planner than garmin but it does have a few niggles (which if you dont use virtual partner isn't a problem), just plan the route download as a tcx drop it into the new folder on the garmin unit, unplug turn on let it process the file then look for it in courses, if the 200 allows you to do that, never used one, it also provides turn by turn instructions again not sure on the 200.


----------



## AndyPeace (1 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Have just stuck my name down for the next Strava challenge. Lol. Doubt if I have a snowball's chance in hell of managing it at my current levels but I will enjoy seeing how close I can get.


 
I have tried to dissuade myself from doing this! tempted to try do it in 11 days! It will be the equivalent of nearly all of Febuary's effort from me. Yep, goal set (in my head), tis now unbreakable!


----------



## RWright (1 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> No ride for me again today. I have started a newish part time job which involves me standing for ten hours a day at a lathe, no big deal I hear you say but remember I have been a driver for over 25 years. I can hardly stand tonight, my legs ache like hell and my feet are throbbing. Quite a lot of exercise involved which is good.
> Once I have got used to the work I will be able to cycle to this job as it is only 7 miles away which will be a first for me!
> 
> Weekend off, so lets hope for sunshine.


 
I know the feeling. I sometimes do sheet metal work in our shop at work. Standing on concrete all day takes it out of you. I am glad I don't have to do it every day anymore, but I have, takes some getting used to but it isn't nearly as bad after you do.

I signed up for the challenge as well. There is a good chance I will not reach the goal but will give it a shot. I should have my drop bar bike back on the road tomorrow. I will probably ride around for 31 hours and 51 minutes in the next 16 days just trying to get my new saddle adjusted.  Looking at the 7 day forecast for here it does not look good but not terrible. Going to be cool for here, highs around 10 c but as long as I try to ride in the afternoon that should be ok. I only see possibility of rain one day next week but I know how that can change. Unless something I am not aware of comes up at work I should be able to spare the time.

Two hours a day for me is going to be a big jump up from just under 1 hour last month, and that was on the days that I did ride last month. I am still trying to lose weight anyway. This means I get to eat better doing it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'll be amazed if I do it, but I am going to give it a crack, like you I am going to use it as an incentive to do extra miles.


Well done Chris top 100 on feb-15.


----------



## simmi (1 Mar 2013)

I had a spare couple of hours today so decided to do a little bike maintenance.
I decide I would strip, clean and re-grease my hub bearings.
This is a job that is quite fiddly so best done in a well lit area where you can sit comfortably. (the kitchen table works well although my better half took some convincing)
Not done this for over 20 years! is it me or are the balls getting smaller or is it that my fingers are not quite so dexterous?
My front hub had 10 very small balls a side and the rear had nine larger.
Essentially all you have to do is take it to bits clean it grease it and reassemble it.
Other than being generally fiddly the most important bit is to tighten the cones and locking nuts just right so that you have no play but also free movement.
If you are fairly mechanically competent you should be OK but I would say that it's not a job for the complete novice.

Tools I needed were 15mm and 13mm cone spanners (thin spanners)
17mm spanner, cassette lock ring tool, chain wrench and some lithium grease.

If you get stuck Youtube is your friend.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> I had a spare couple of hours today so decided to do a little bike maintenance.
> I decide I would strip, clean and re-grease my hub bearings.
> This is a job that is quite fiddly so best done in a well lit area where you can sit comfortably. (the kitchen table works well although my better half took some convincing)
> Not done this for over 20 years! is it me or are the balls getting smaller or is it that my fingers are not quite so dexterous?
> ...


Did mine Monday,


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/42754928
Got abit lost - But got 3 london parks in!


----------



## RWright (2 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42754928
> Got abit lost - But got 3 london parks in!


 
Nice ride. I don't think I have ever seen so many segments in one ride.  Looks like there must be a segment every block or two in London.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42754928
> Got abit lost - But got 3 london parks in!


Well done, I was surprised at your avg speed, so I checked your performance, around Regents Parkstrava gives it as 34.2mpg avg but the performance only shows a max of 21-22mph (which is very good in London), I see whats wrong its' 2.75 miles around but for some reason strava has it as 5.5 miles so the distance is twicw the amount doubling the avg speed. I must say you have loads of segments there, well done on your p.b's


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice ride. I don't think I have ever seen so many segments in one ride.  Looks like there must be a segment every block or two in London.


And I thought I have quite a few, your up late/early.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 Mar 2013)

what are all the segments about? get up early so theres no traffic!


----------



## Reece (2 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42754928
> Got abit lost - But got 3 london parks in!


Nice ride rusty. 

And that is a lot of segments on the ride. A huge list with 80 more hidden segments.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> what are all the segments about? get up early so theres no traffic!


Segments are stretches of road that people have marked, when you ride that segment strava will see it and post your best time for it on a leader board, you can also view you best times (or rather all your times) those of the people you follow that have done the same segment, ( i try and follow people around my area with about the same performance) or people from clubs like cyclechat





My p.b. on that segment yesterday, showing the table of the people I follow locally that have done it. This can be set to the default view in settings
And one where Simon and I have done the same stretch


----------



## RWright (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And I thought I have quite a few, your up late/early.


 
Up late finishing up my bike fettling except for putting on the new chain, going to get about 6 hours sleep, put on the chain and start my Giro challenge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Up late finishing up my bike fettling except for putting on the new chain, going to get about 6 hours sleep, put on the chain and start my Giro challenge.


I wanted to have a rest today, but feel like I should kick off the Giro challenge, will probably end up going out for an hour


----------



## monkeylc (2 Mar 2013)

weather is


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2013)

Went out on the road bike for 20 miles, now done 50 on it in total, still getting used to it but getting more and more comfortable with it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/42772722

Sole aim was to get an hour of the Giro challenge done, but pretty pleased with some of the segment times, especially as I am still getting used to the bike and was not trying to go fast.


----------



## Billy Adam (2 Mar 2013)

Was, a nice ride today until a certain fairy paid me a visit. Normally she comes with a pin today she turned up with an ice pick. So ended up cutting the ride short and bailing for home. Felt good too. https://www.strava.com/rides/42767046


----------



## Billy Adam (2 Mar 2013)

On the subject of the p word. When I was stopped at the side of the road (bit of a rant coming) about three cyclists rode past on their bianchi carbonara bikes, not one even acknowledged me. Then I stopped to reinflate said tyre and then an older chap comes past on an old tank (his words) stops rides back "everything ok" he asks. Had nice chat with him, turns out he's 79, recovering from a triple bypass op, and he still had time and concern for others welfare. Some people have a lot to learn. Rant over.


----------



## Speedball (2 Mar 2013)

First time out on the bike since last Saturday. Was hoping to get a couple of early morning rides in but the combination of loving my bed and cold weather but paid to that. Ended up doing two hard cardio sessions in the gym instead.

However got out today and had a great ride, managing 37 miles in just over 2.5 hours - http://app.strava.com/activities/42773775

Pretty certain that's the longest ride I've ever done. A couple of tough hills (by my standards as well). Felt a lot more comfortable on the bike as well and got on better with my gears, probably a bit subtle in my changes. 

A lot of cyclists out today, think I stumbled across a club ride/event. What was nice for me was that on a big hill from Shernbourne to Bircham I followed some club cyclists up and they didn't leave me for dead. Just a small thing but made me feel better about my efforts on the bike.

Now to spend the rest of the day walking like Tin Man lol


----------



## Reece (2 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> On the subject of the p word. When I was stopped at the side of the road (bit of a rant coming) about three cyclists rode past on their bianchi carbonara bikes, not one even acknowledged me. Then I stopped to reinflate said tyre and then an older chap comes past on an old tank (his words) stops rides back "everything ok" he asks. Had nice chat with him, turns out he's 79, recovering from a triple bypass op, and he still had time and concern for others welfare. Some people have a lot to learn. Rant over.


I always slow down or stop to see if other cyclists are ok. Doesn't hurt to ask now does it.


----------



## Billy Adam (2 Mar 2013)

Same as Reece, just common curtesy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> I always slow down or stop to see if other cyclists are ok. Doesn't hurt to ask now does it.





Billy Adam said:


> Same as Reece, just common curtesy.


No it doesn't, but you get that sort in all walks of life.
Nice run Billy..
Well I finally passed the 1,000 miles for the year, it was a little difficult getting going on this route as it was all uphill (nothing major just steady) from 2 1/2 to 7 1/2 miles into a slight N.W breeze, which you wouldn't notice stood still.
quickest run of the wk in terms of avg sp @ 14.62mph over 28.3 miles which is up on yesterday (as it turns out they are almost identical in elev gained over the distances @ 42.73 and 42.8 ft per mile) the biggest difference was the cadence yesterday 82 today 72.
Got this p.b. http://app.strava.com/activities/42786308#720137733
I had hoped to get this one just missed it by 3's but I felt much better coming up it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42786308#720137736 some stupid car driver overtook me then slowed for a speed ramp, so I had to slow, I would have got it I think otherwise.


----------



## Reece (2 Mar 2013)

Nice one Nigel.

I'm out tomorrow, just hope weather is as nice as it was today. Been looking after my lad so couldn't get out. Both club runs tomorrow so speed won't be anything special but will get the miles in. Hopefully do a few extra after to get another metric century in.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Mar 2013)

As above, I will always stop and ask if I can help.

Lovely day here but still well stiff from the alternate work I am doing. Did manage a 13.29 mile ride around the lanes though with a 15.1 avg. I even got down on the drops for a long fast run peaking at 30mph for about half a mile.	
Oh and I tackled Saintbury Hill again, only managed about a third of the way up before I turned round.
I need to get a new phone so I can join the "Strava" club.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Nigel.
> 
> I'm out tomorrow, just hope weather is as nice as it was today. Been looking after my lad so couldn't get out. Both club runs tomorrow so speed won't be anything special but will get the miles in. Hopefully do a few extra after to get another metric century in.


Cheers Reece, hope the weather holds for you.
One other thing about today was, I managed to hold my own against someone on a specialized, not sure what model, but it quite large rear gears compared to mine now. He would probably blow me away in a race I guess, but it was nice not being left as usual. Though up to that point I was just really doing the miles, after that I put on a spurt of speed home (well as much as I can do).

I put the original saddle back on last night to see what difference it would make to the comfort of the bike, the bike actually felt a lot bigger as I was sat further back, (I had been getting cramped on the old saddle), ok the saddle wasnt as comfy, but not as bad as I thought it would be, though I wouldn't like to do many more miles than I did on it. I also suppose thats why I wasn't so fast to start with it was a totally different riding position to that which I have become accustomed to.
So I think a new saddle is in order, (and wheels, does this ever stop), I also only had the saddle bag and rack on (couldn't be bothered to take it off) , and the mud guards, so maybe this made a difference to my speed, so many variables this week (not to mention increasing the gearing, 24/11 on the back as opposed to the 26/13 I had) it's difficult to say which has made the most improvement, or maybe it's just that the rides were easier than I have done of late.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/42801367 Run from today, was a 'lets find something to do to mean I don't have to keep this job application going'

The 7.5% cider I was recommended at the pub last night didn't help much either


----------



## Typhon (2 Mar 2013)

Just back from a 35 mile ride. God that was hard work. I hadn't done that route since November because the bridge at Fladbury has been flooded almost continually since then. Before I only did it when I was cycling once or twice a week but this was my 11th ride in 16 days. My heart and lungs could cope fine, it's my legs that can't hack it! They ached from start to finish and I could barely climb the stairs when I got home! Someone please tell me they'll get used to this frequency of cycling because honestly I think I'd rather do 80 miles after a 5 day break than do even 10 miles tomorrow. 

I almost got shaken to death as the flooding has deteriorated the roads even more. One good thing though is that the bike looks like I've just washed it as the dried mud on the back of the seat post was shaken off. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/42803700

Anyway apart from that it was a good ride.  It's a beautiful day out there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> I always slow down or stop to see if other cyclists are ok. Doesn't hurt to ask now does it.


 
I stopped the other week to see if a bloke needed a hand, glad he said he was okay, it was bloody freezing and I was cold and knackered


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cheers Reece, hope the weather holds for you.
> One other thing about today was, I managed to hold my own against someone on a specialized, not sure what model, but it quite large rear gears compared to mine now. He would probably blow me away in a race I guess, but it was nice not being left as usual. Though up to that point I was just really doing the miles, after that I put on a spurt of speed home (well as much as I can do).
> 
> I put the original saddle back on last night to see what difference it would make to the comfort of the bike, the bike actually felt a lot bigger as I was sat further back, (I had been getting cramped on the old saddle), ok the saddle wasnt as comfy, but not as bad as I thought it would be, though I wouldn't like to do many more miles than I did on it. I also suppose thats why I wasn't so fast to start with it was a totally different riding position to that which I have become accustomed to.
> So I think a new saddle is in order, (and wheels, does this ever stop), I also only had the saddle bag and rack on (couldn't be bothered to take it off) , and the mud guards, so maybe this made a difference to my speed, so many variables this week (not to mention increasing the gearing, 24/11 on the back as opposed to the 26/13 I had) it's difficult to say which has made the most improvement, or maybe it's just that the rides were easier than I have done of late.


 
Sometimes wonder if your shape changes a bit once you get fitter. I have been having some pretty serious discomfort the last couple of rides and think I have made a mistake in purchasing a selle smp trk. Think it's too wide in the nose and possibly too padded. Can't really afford it but I have just ordered a Specialized Lithia Comp. Normally £50 but found a bargain at Leisure Lakes and got one for £31. Not so plush looking but I really think with saddles the less is more seems to be true, especially once you ride further.


----------



## monkeylc (2 Mar 2013)

First time using strava and with hangover.
strava says avg is 14.0 but cateye comp says 14.9?
loving the strava though 

http://app.strava.com/activities/42805602


----------



## Reece (2 Mar 2013)

Just joined the current strava challenge and the leader is already 79% done in 3rides. That's some going or something dodgy going on


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Just joined the current strava challenge and the leader is already 79% done in 3rides. That's some going or something dodgy going on


 
I saw that, looks very dodgy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> First time using strava and with hangover.
> strava says avg is 14.0 but cateye comp says 14.9?
> loving the strava though
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42805602


Is the comp set for the right wheel circumference, if so it's probably the gps track thats off, for instance.





There's a bit of wondering on the track, this would lead to an increase in distance, check the times from the comp compared with what the phone recorded. (moving time), I use a cadence/speed sensor which is supposed to record speed and distance according to the wheel rotation (these is always some error due to tyre wear ect..) but is usuallly more accurate than a gps track, even from the garmin.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes wonder if your shape changes a bit once you get fitter. I have been having some pretty serious discomfort the last couple of rides and think I have made a mistake in purchasing a selle smp trk. Think it's too wide in the nose and possibly too padded. Can't really afford it but I have just ordered a Specialized Lithia Comp. Normally £50 but found a bargain at Leisure Lakes and got one for £31. Not so plush looking but I really think with saddles the less is more seems to be true, especially once you ride further.


I think your right Maureen, I will look see what Evan's and Halfords have in the £20 mark, as I say it wasn't too bad just I dont think I would like to do much more than 30-40 miles on it (though i did ride to London on in it in 2008 without padded shorts, mind I didn't ride up to many hills.)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Just joined the current strava challenge and the leader is already 79% done in 3rides. That's some going or something dodgy going on


I think going off his stats hes capable of it, biggest ride 183 miles @ his avg pace thats 12.2hrs and remember Oz is on tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Just back from a 35 mile ride. God that was hard work. I hadn't done that route since November because the bridge at Fladbury has been flooded almost continually since then. Before I only did it when I was cycling once or twice a week but this was my 11th ride in 16 days. My heart and lungs could cope fine, it's my legs that can't hack it! They ached from start to finish and I could barely climb the stairs when I got home! Someone please tell me they'll get used to this frequency of cycling because honestly I think I'd rather do 80 miles after a 5 day break than do even 10 miles tomorrow.
> 
> I almost got shaken to death as the flooding has deteriorated the roads even more. One good thing though is that the bike looks like I've just washed it as the dried mud on the back of the seat post was shaken off.
> 
> ...


Yea they will, sort of, it's like when I went out today, just couldn't get going till that guy over took me, then it went ok, mind I think some of it was getting use to the new riding position, but I need a rest.


----------



## monkeylc (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is the comp set for the right wheel circumference, if so it's probably the gps track thats off, for instance.
> 
> There's a bit of wondering on the track, this would lead to an increase in distance, check the times from the comp compared with what the phone recorded. (moving time), I use a cadence/speed sensor which is supposed to record speed and distance according to the wheel rotation (these is always some error due to tyre wear ect..) but is usuallly more accurate than a gps track, even from the garmin.


 
It's set right.
Max Speed on strava 24.8mi/h
Max Speed on cateye 25.00mi/h
not much difference there?
Distance 9.9mi on strava but 10.21 on cateye,not that much difference I suppose.


----------



## Reece (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think going off his stats hes capable of it, biggest ride 183 miles @ his avg pace thats 12.2hrs and remember Oz is on tomorrow.


Yeah realised he was an Aussie so is ahead timewise. Still some great going! Wish I had time to ride that much lol!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Yeah realised he was an Aussie so is ahead timewise. Still some great going! Wish I had time to ride that much lol!


 
I wish I had a bum that would cope with riding that much!


----------



## monkeylc (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is the comp set for the right wheel circumference, if so it's probably the gps track thats off, for instance.
> View attachment 19900
> 
> There's a bit of wondering on the track, this would lead to an increase in distance, check the times from the comp compared with what the phone recorded. (moving time), I use a cadence/speed sensor which is supposed to record speed and distance according to the wheel rotation (these is always some error due to tyre wear ect..) but is usuallly more accurate than a gps track, even from the garmin.


sorry,just realized that the image is from my ride (I am hungover)
Yeh I can't remember riding through those gardens


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Mar 2013)

I AM going to Saintbury tomorrow, even if it bloomin takes me all day to find it...(mind you, given the current challenge, it could work out being lost!)


----------



## Creakyknee (2 Mar 2013)

Started the giro challenge today , went out a tad quick and suffered towards the end. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/42820447


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I AM going to Saintbury tomorrow, even if it bloomin takes me all day to find it...(mind you, given the current challenge, it could work out being lost!)


What Time are you about tomorrow Andy ? I want another go at the hill.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> sorry,just realized that the image is from my ride (I am hungover)
> Yeh I can't remember riding through those gardens


Don't suppose you would have.


Reece said:


> Yeah realised he was an Aussie so is ahead timewise. Still some great going! Wish I had time to ride that much lol!


I think the OH would go ape, it's bad enough doing what I do.


----------



## Typhon (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea they will, sort of, it's like when I went out today, just couldn't get going till that guy over took me, then it went ok, mind I think some of it was getting use to the new riding position, but I need a rest.


 
I'm glad to know it gets better! When I first started I was riding 4/5 days a week and my legs just killed me from start to finish on every ride, then over the winter I've only been riding once or twice a week spaced apart and they never hurt me at all, I was only limited by my cardiovascular system. Now I've gone back to 4/5 rides a week it's the complete opposite though. I just hope my legs get used to it soon because it's agony right now!


----------



## Typhon (2 Mar 2013)

Good luck with Saintbury hill guys, when my legs recover I'm going to have a go at it myself. Definitely not tomorrow though. 

I'm N+1ing quite badly right now. Today's ride included quite a few junctions, a couple of roundabouts, quite a few sets of traffic lights as well as some seriously steep descents. This was the first time I'd done the route since fitting SPDs and it was a real pain clipping in and out constantly and the brakes struggled to stop me going down a couple of the descents.

I've been quite tempted by a Boardman Hybrid for a while. They're barely any heavier than my road bike and have slicks so they're quick but have disc brakes and I would fit flat pedals. I've always found flat bar bikes nicer to ride for short, gentle rides too.

Might head out to Halfords tomorrow. Could be a nice knock about bikes for days when I just want a pootle about and not do anything serious...like tomorrow! Would be great when the weather is better too, I could just get on in my trainers and pedal off somewhere.


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> What Time are you about tomorrow Andy ? I want another go at the hill.


I am leaving here at 1pm and am planning to approach Saintbury through Elmley Castle, Hinton Cross and Childswickham. Any good to you? be nice to take on the hill in company!


----------



## simmi (2 Mar 2013)

I have just bought my 13 year old lad a bike from ebay, a 2011 Specialized Secteur.





And some nice shimano A530 double side pedals to go with it.




After about an hour of practice around our estate with much excitement and a little trepidation we ventured out onto the roads.
We did a 12.1 mile loop with only a couple of gentle slopes.
He wanted to stop just the once, not because he was tired but to have a little stretch as he had never ridden a racer before and was getting back ache from the bent position.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42835048
Our average speed of 13.1mph was quicker than my first ever ride, I was very proud of him!


----------



## Typhon (2 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> I have just bought my 13 year old lad a bike from ebay, a 2011 Specialized Secteur.
> 
> After about an hour of practice around our estate with much excitement and a little trepidation we ventured out onto the roads.
> We did a 12.1 mile loop with only a couple of gentle slopes.
> ...


 
Very nice bike! He's a lucky lad. Must be quite fit too, that was faster than my first ever ride too....by 2mph.


----------



## monkeylc (2 Mar 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Started the giro challenge today , went out a tad quick and suffered towards the end.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42820447


 

Time 04:20:14
Elapsed Time 04:40:44
Avg Temp 50°F
Max Speed 28.9mi/h
Avg Speed 15.7mi/h
Cadence 79
Distance 68.1mi 
If thats newbie progress I must be really fookin crap!


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I am leaving here at 1pm and am planning to approach Saintbury through Elmley Castle, Hinton Cross and Childswickham. Any good to you? be nice to take on the hill in company!


I'll be there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Time 04:20:14
> Elapsed Time 04:40:44
> Avg Temp 50°F
> Max Speed 28.9mi/h
> ...


Naw he was swimming if you look, or in a sub at that depth.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Very nice bike! He's a lucky lad. Must be quite fit too, that was faster than my first ever ride too....by 2mph.


Mine was about 9.4mph 8 miles


----------



## simmi (2 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Very nice bike! He's a lucky lad. *Must be quite fit too*, that was faster than my first ever ride too....by 2mph.


No in fact he wanted to cycle to get his fitness up, I also have to say he is not your average 13 year old the bike is a 60cm frame and we haven't had to move the saddle from where it is in the picture, 6ft 1" and 34" inseam.
Might have to get him a shorter stem though if he continues to get back ache.


----------



## flatflr (2 Mar 2013)

Apologies as I posted this in the todays ride thread but as i'm a newbie I thought it would be ok to post a little update here. A few months ago I was happy with a 10 mile ride and maybe a few longer rides which were a bit of an adventure for me. I've not been able to ride as much as I would like due to work commitments, but today I managed just over 30 miles in just over 2 hours, legs are feeling fine (might be a bit different tomorrow), and the house is full of bike kit (one in the kitchen and two under the stairs).


----------



## Creakyknee (2 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Time 04:20:14
> Elapsed Time 04:40:44
> Avg Temp 50°F
> Max Speed 28.9mi/h
> ...


 
Well got first road bike in August, started getting serious Oct/November time, and I did a flat route today for ease. Got a decent light tailwind as well on a large chunk : )
Still consider myself a beginner though as i'm rubbish on the climbs as my segments show. Although trying to do something about that.


----------



## Creakyknee (2 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Naw he was swimming if you look, or in a sub at that depth.
> View attachment 19907


 
Yes, most of that route is down an old mine working : )
Corrected elevattion on Strava now hopefully


----------



## simmi (2 Mar 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Yes, most of that route is down an old mine working : )
> Corrected elevattion on Strava now hopefully


Did well to get the GPS to work down the mine


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Mar 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Well got first road bike in August, started getting serious Oct/November time, and I did a flat route today for ease. Got a decent light tailwind as well on a large chunk : )
> Still consider myself a beginner though as i'm rubbish on the climbs as my segments show. Although trying to do something about that.


I re-started just a little before you in June (back end off), and like you started to tackle hills in sept/oct, last month I climbed more per mile than any previous month, and whilst not really a distance rider I am liking climbing the little hills we have here, now a days, I hated them when I started, the one upto the house, I couldn't stand at all after a 20 mile run let alone nearly 30, today I climbed from the bottom to the first peak out of the saddle. 0.3 of a mile @ 4.1% @8.3mph not fast but not hurtful either in that I thought I was going to die like the first time I did it in Aug, it took nearly two months before I tried it.


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Mar 2013)

Morning All -
Signed upto that Strava challange thing! & now just released Im out of the country for 3 days a week for 3 weeks!!! hmmmm might have to get busy on the weekends!! this is getting addictive


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> Morning All -
> Signed upto that Strava challange thing! & now just released Im out of the country for 3 days a week for 3 weeks!!! hmmmm might have to get busy on the weekends!! this is getting addictive


Morning, it does a bit, you should see my spread sheet. I enter each ride, it totals for days, wks months years, past 7-14-21 days ect also past 30-60 days and quarters, sums for years, also H.R. cadence, elevation, difficulty (from the climbbybike formula), which in times gone past would have been amazing, then on top you have strava ridewithgps ect...........
edit I forgot weather too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2013)

Giro challenge well under way, now got three hours in, only another 29 to go!

A nice quiet 32 miles this morning, hardly any traffic on the roads and Strava gave me over 15mph again.

http://app.strava.com/activities/42910996


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Giro challenge well under way, now got three hours in, only another 29 to go!
> 
> A nice quiet 32 miles this morning, hardly any traffic on the roads and Strava gave me over 15mph again.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42910996


 
Well done. Got out nice and early myself. Love Sunday mornings when the roads are quiet. Much milder up here today too so no cold fingers!

I don't think I have any chance of managing the challenge though as my legs are already feeling a bit tired with the increased mileage. I won't push it. Don't want to put myself off cycling altogether just because of a silly challenge


----------



## zigz (3 Mar 2013)

my first 12 miles !!!! Well chuffed wanted more sadly the back didn't !!going to switch back to straight pedals damn toe thing nearly killed myself twice


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Got out nice and early myself. Love Sunday mornings when the roads are quiet. Much milder up here today too so no cold fingers!
> 
> I don't think I have any chance of managing the challenge though as my legs are already feeling a bit tired with the increased mileage. I won't push it. Don't want to put myself off cycling altogether just because of a silly challenge


I am taking the day off, though I might nip to evans for a saddle,


zigz said:


> my first 12 miles !!!! Well chuffed wanted more sadly the back didn't !!going to switch back to straight pedals damn toe thing nearly killed myself twice
> View attachment 19921


Well done, perceiver with the pedals, they will stop your feet slipping when its wet,


----------



## C Wood (3 Mar 2013)

I don't know about everyone else, But I ride a road bike (albeit a very cheap one) and I managed by first over 20 mile ride yesterday but I don't think that I had anything left in my legs afterwards. I can't see myself ever doing anything like the distances that some guys on here do, which is a pain because I'd like to join a cycling club when I go to university later this year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> I don't know about everyone else, But I ride a road bike (albeit a very cheap one) and I managed by first over 20 mile ride yesterday but I don't think that I had anything left in my legs afterwards. I can't see myself ever doing anything like the distances that some guys on here do, which is a pain because I'd like to join a cycling club when I go to university later this year.


Keep pedalling, the mileages will increase with out you realisiing.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> I don't know about everyone else, But I ride a road bike (albeit a very cheap one) and I managed by first over 20 mile ride yesterday but I don't think that I had anything left in my legs afterwards. I can't see myself ever doing anything like the distances that some guys on here do, which is a pain because I'd like to join a cycling club when I go to university later this year.


 
You'll be fine, try and folow the 10% rule (try to add 10% every week/ride) and you'll soon be fine. You won't be the only person at the club who struggles with long rides either


----------



## Kins (3 Mar 2013)

Helping my brother move his garage stuff today and while driving the van saw literally about 40 + riders in 5 mile journey in little groups all enjoying themselves, well, except one group who were struggling up a gurt hill and looking like they would rather stop for tea and scones.

No proper ride for me till probably Wednesday besides my commute.


----------



## simmi (3 Mar 2013)

Just back from a club ride, cool but no wind so felt OK.
Ended up in a hedge, I was at the back of the line as we were passing 2 horses, one got spooked and kicked it's rear end round, the guy in front just got by, I had a choice of hitting the horse or bail out into the hedge(couldn't find a smilie with a horse on can we have one added please)
Only going slow so no harm done other than a few scratches.
We did a few hills this time and I must admit I found them very hard  need to shed another couple of stone if I am going to continue to ride with these racing snakes!
52.6 miles in 3:20:15 at 15.8mph average total elevation 2343ft
http://app.strava.com/activities/42941250
Just had a large protein drink and I think the sofa will be my next destination!


----------



## Creakyknee (3 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I re-started just a little before you in June (back end off), and like you started to tackle hills in sept/oct, last month I climbed more per mile than any previous month, and whilst not really a distance rider I am liking climbing the little hills we have here, now a days, I hated them when I started, the one upto the house, I couldn't stand at all after a 20 mile run let alone nearly 30, today I climbed from the bottom to the first peak out of the saddle. 0.3 of a mile @ 4.1% @8.3mph not fast but not hurtful either in that I thought I was going to die like the first time I did it in Aug, it took nearly two months before I tried it.


Yep same, couldn't even thing about getting out of the saddle a few months ago.


----------



## simmi (3 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am taking the day off


Don't do it Nigel the world might stop turning on it's axis!


----------



## Creakyknee (3 Mar 2013)

Bit more of the Giro challenge done.
http://app.strava.com/activities/42929895
Planned for more but the legs didn't really feel like it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2013)

Our lass wanted to go for a ride, got nearly two hours out of her, I like these time based challenges, the slower I go, the closer I get to the target, perverse.


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Mar 2013)

Well that was a nice easy 51 miles....
When I say easy what I meant was it was quite hard......
When I say quite hard what I mean is oh my god my legs are falling off.....
Love it......https://www.strava.com/rides/42950344


----------



## kerndog (3 Mar 2013)

I did my furthest to date today, 28 mile, And like you Billy I feel fine! 
I tell you what though I actually feel stronger past 10 miles than i do at the beginning. First couple of hills are a killer but after 5 - 10 miles they start to get easier.
Having a set of rollers has seemed to improve my strength as well, did 3 1 hour session in the week (tues, wed thurs) and felt good today... Apart from feeling totally knackered now


----------



## Billy Adam (3 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> I did my furthest to date today, 28 mile, And like you Billy I feel fine!
> I tell you what though I actually feel stronger past 10 miles than i do at the beginning. First couple of hills are a killer but after 5 - 10 miles they start to get easier.
> Having a set of rollers has seemed to improve my strength as well, did 3 hour session in the week and felt good today... Apart from feeling totally knackered now


Yeah you will do as you've got warmed up and spinning. I started feeling it at about 45 miles the wind seemed to get stronger ( that's my excuse anyway) well done.


----------



## kerndog (3 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Yeah you will do as you've got warmed up and spinning. I started feeling it at about 45 miles the wind seemed to get stronger ( that's my excuse anyway) well done.


 
cheers Billy - I still cant imagine being able to head out on a 50 miler! - hopefully by the summer I'll be up to it.


----------



## boybiker (3 Mar 2013)

I managed to get out for a ride today. I chose a different route to what I normally do around quiet roads with a few hills but nothing too major. The weather today is lovely although a bit windy at times with plenty of others out cycling. My first ride over 20 miles and was hoping for 1000ft of climbing but I didn't quiet get there . O well always next time !

http://app.strava.com/activities/42931640


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

boybiker, is that avatar photo real?


----------



## boybiker (3 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> boybiker, is that avatar photo real?


 
It's a photo of me last summer so I would say its pretty real  lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> Don't do it Nigel the world might stop turning on it's axis!


Dont know about the world, the wheels maybe.Besides I cant rotate the world all on my own.
Just done 13 days out of the last 15, avg sp 13.97 the last 5 all above 14mph, with an avg elev gained of 1400ft. a distance of 379.7miles avg of 29.2 miles a day/ride.
I found out that rwgps deals with tcx file differently to fit files, the wattage is completely different.
Edit just created a new account and loaded loads of old rides as tcx's no difference, (well some of the times are) so I dont understand why yesterdays was so different in format.


----------



## Reece (3 Mar 2013)

Both club rides today. The social got a bit slow today. Few newcomers were struggling to keep the pace (avg about 5-6mph) so was holding a lot of us back and stopping to wait etc. Was nice sun though and as my mate mentioned, the slower pace actually did us a favour on the current Giro challenge on Strava. The slower we went the more time elapsed 

Was 8 mile short at the end of the ride so got them in to get my self my 1st century of March for the club challenge. 5th this year and another to do on my first sportive in 2 weeks!

http://app.strava.com/activities/42965186


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> I don't know about everyone else, But I ride a road bike (albeit a very cheap one) and I managed by first over 20 mile ride yesterday but I don't think that I had anything left in my legs afterwards. I can't see myself ever doing anything like the distances that some guys on here do, which is a pain because I'd like to join a cycling club when I go to university later this year.


 
5 weeks ago I dug out my old road bike after 25 years of storage on my first ride I was coughing my lungs up at 15 miles, I have done 70 miles in two sessions yesterday and today I will do another thirty tomorrow. It all gets easier the more you are out I still have a long way to go before I am anywhere near my goals but I am confident I will be doing coast rides next month (only if my beloved agrees to pick me up at the other end mind) I am now able to walk the dog straight after a ride and other than a dull ache I feel no real after effects. I was doing some minor rides on the butchers bike before that at a good leisurely pace with the dog in tow. Not too bad for this forty seven year old so it should be a lot easier for you.

So I guess what I am saying is keep getting out on the bike and taking it at your own pace and you will be surprised how soon you will get to a point where 'big' rides are just another ride and club cycling is well within your capability. Good luck and keep cycling


----------



## kerndog (3 Mar 2013)

quick question.

My legs ache for a day or two after every ride, and im not resting for more than a day or two at a time, meaning my legs constantly ache... is this normal? I'm only 4 weeks and 200 miles in so I know I have a long way to go, just worried im doing something wrong like post ride warm down or food..?

cheers


----------



## Reece (3 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> quick question.
> 
> My legs ache for a day or two after every ride, and im not resting for more than a day or two at a time, meaning my legs constantly ache... is this normal? I'm only 4 weeks and 200 miles in so I know I have a long way to go, just worried im doing something wrong like post ride warm down or food..?
> 
> cheers


Should get used to it, may need a rest day every few days depending how far/fast your rides are.

I always have a recovery drink after a ride, usually a protein shake with carb powder (maltodextrin) in. But even a large glass of milk/milkshake will do. Oh and always have a nice relaxing bath after a ride to soothe muscles etc.


----------



## C Wood (3 Mar 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> 5 weeks ago I dug out my old road bike after 25 years of storage on my first ride I was coughing my lungs up at 15 miles, I have done 70 miles in two sessions yesterday and today I will do another thirty tomorrow. It all gets easier the more you are out I still have a long way to go before I am anywhere near my goals but I am confident I will be doing coast rides next month (only if my beloved agrees to pick me up at the other end mind) I am now able to walk the dog straight after a ride and other than a dull ache I feel no real after effects. I was doing some minor rides on the butchers bike before that at a good leisurely pace with the dog in tow. Not too bad for this forty seven year old so it should be a lot easier for you.
> 
> So I guess what I am saying is keep getting out on the bike and taking it at your own pace and you will be surprised how soon you will get to a point where 'big' rides are just another ride and club cycling is well within your capability. Good luck and keep cycling


 
The problem is that I don't feel like I have enough time to go out on my bike. I can't really go after school until later in the year because it will start to get dark towards the end of the ride and I have no reflective gear as well as homework to do. I also find that on a sunny day I'm much more motivated to get out there, so I intend to ride a lot more in the summer.


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's a photo of me last summer so I would say its pretty real  lol


 
scary  I did at one point think it was a joke...


----------



## eevvee (3 Mar 2013)

Friday 26miles avg 14.5' followed by an 8.2miles avg 15.7

Sunday 26 miles avg 14.8 followed by 8.2 avg 15.7

Friday and Sunday 26 miles - two very different routes but ending at the same cafe.

The 8.2 is the same post coffee route home .

That is 17 rides since starting - 411 miles total so far.

I think the difference now is the pain is expected and in a strange way looked for - climbing gets quicker, a little quicker, a very little quicker, but the pain is always there. Started trying some out of the saddle efforts when the legs were beginning to tire, and this does inject a little pace but does seem to bring its own type of pain.


----------



## Chriswas (3 Mar 2013)

I've done ten rides since buying my bike a month ago. And this morning I rode 23 miles.

I really am amazed at the progress I've made, bridges over motorways that I used to think of as hills are now a breeze.




Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reece (3 Mar 2013)

Chriswas said:


> I've done ten rides since buying my bike a month ago. And this morning I rode 23 miles.
> 
> I really am amazed at the progress I've made, bridges over motorways that I used to think of as hills are now a breeze.


Nice one.
Surprising how quick the improvements are.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

eevvee said:


> Friday 26miles avg 14.5' followed by an 8.2miles avg 15.7
> 
> Sunday 26 miles avg 14.8 followed by 8.2 avg 15.7
> 
> ...


Dont try it on a wet bend going down hill.
If it helps alternate, I finds it helps certainly on a longer climb, but dont over do it out of the saddle otherwise you may not make (at least not at first), I just dont like spinning on a climb at slow speeds I feel unsteady when I am going slow, I am not the best on a bike for balance at any time, but i am safe enough with a little speed or pushing the pedals, as I seem to have a little more control


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

Chriswas said:


> I've done ten rides since buying my bike a month ago. And this morning I rode 23 miles.
> 
> I really am amazed at the progress I've made, bridges over motorways that I used to think of as hills are now a breeze.
> 
> ...


Ditto what Reece just said. These days instead of crawling up I just get out of the saddle and put a little more effort in, there is one approaching Beal from the north over a river and it's quite steep, I used to hate it, these days hardly notice is (mind that might be because I dont got that way to often now ass it's flat and boring)


----------



## boybiker (3 Mar 2013)

Chriswas said:


> I've done ten rides since buying my bike a month ago. And this morning I rode 23 miles.
> 
> I really am amazed at the progress I've made, bridges over motorways that I used to think of as hills are now a breeze.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations on your progress. I'm also finding roads/hills I use to really dread ridding up are just flying past!


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

Wife wanted to "go for a bike ride"
so,we set off and she managed to get 2 mile away and wanted to go home 
says her legs have gone all "funny" 

http://app.strava.com/activities/42969333


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Wife wanted to "go for a bike ride"
> so,we set off and she managed to get 2 mile away and wanted to go home
> says her legs have gone all "funny"
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42969333


 
When our lass wants to go for a ride, I ride behind her so we go at her pace and I try and keep it flat and on cycle paths so she feels safe. Got her to do 17 miles today, took us two hours, but with the Giro Challenge I ain't complaining.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When our lass wants to go for a ride, I ride behind her so we go at her pace and I try and keep it flat and on cycle paths so she feels safe. Got her to do 17 miles today, took us two hours, but with the Giro Challenge I ain't complaining.


I wish or lass would. I would just be happy if she starts with 2 miles in 4 hours, still I can dream.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Mar 2013)

Went out for 24 miles in 1 hr 44mins, was surprisingly frozen when I got back. Nearly got to meet Andypeace, but not quite.
The Saintbury Hill was left untouched today.


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When our lass wants to go for a ride, I ride behind her so we go at her pace and I try and keep it flat and on cycle paths so she feels safe. Got her to do 17 miles today, took us two hours, but with the Giro Challenge I ain't complaining.


 
17 mile 
she'll get there in the end,we all start somewhere. (my wife I mean)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Went out for 24 miles in 1 hr 44mins, was surprisingly frozen when I got back. Nearly got to meet Andypeace, but not quite.
> The Saintbury Hill was left untouched today.


What is it with navigation down your end Brian.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Mar 2013)

In fairness to Andy and me, it was Timing issue.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> In fairness to Andy and me, it was Timing issue.


Ok, I believe you, another time I am looking forward to you two getting to this hill, and up it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok, I believe you, another time I am looking forward to you two getting to this hill, and up it.


Andy might have made it, just waiting for an update.


----------



## Typhon (3 Mar 2013)

Well done to everyone who's got out. Those club runs put some of us (i.e. me) to shame.  Just a 10 mile recovery ride for me today, my legs still haven't got used to this whole 5 rides a week business.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Both club rides today. The social got a bit slow today. Few newcomers were struggling to keep the pace (avg about 5-6mph) so was holding a lot of us back and stopping to wait etc


 were you in a childen's club? That sounds bizarrely slow? The club ride near me says the 'slow' sunday rides are 10-13mph


----------



## SWSteve (3 Mar 2013)

Chriswas said:


> I've done ten rides since buying my bike a month ago. And this morning I rode 23 miles.
> 
> I really am amazed at the progress I've made, bridges over motorways that I used to think of as hills are now a breeze


 
Great work! Keep going on, you'll love it more and more


----------



## SWSteve (3 Mar 2013)

Once again, great progress everyone! The work you do now will pay off in the summer when we can enjoy the sun.

http://app.strava.com/activities/42984078
This was today's ride. It was 40 on my comp as I only sarted it once we left my mates, and if you look some corners get jumped.
Great moment when heading down flat/slight decline where some 'pro' in a Waite jersey overtook going through the previous village, for me to only cruise past him once we got on the open roads HA! he overtook me later at some speed but I am choosing to forget that. 
All in all a good ride, the first 25 were with my mate, and the second 15 was solo as am trying to train for a 100mile 2 day event in may.


----------



## Reece (3 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> were you in a childen's club? That sounds bizarrely slow? The club ride near me says the 'slow' sunday rides are 10-13mph


First half was the early ride, 14-17mph avg, 2nd half was social ride, 10-12mph. (Usual pace avg) 

Unfortunately we had a few newcomers including a father and daughter. The daughter didnt want to be there and was struggling but her father was pushing her to carry on. This has now caused a rethink of the social ride rules. 

Social ride was the slow part. The early ride every one was on form and we finished the route half hour early so got some extra miles in.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Mar 2013)

This was my ride today and it was my hardest to date.. still coughing the green stuff up with the flu and it nearly beat me at one point but I feel great now with what I have done and it was my first try at this bit of road too.... hope the weather is good for next week.

http://app.strava.com/activities/42999547


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

Well done mate 
fancy swapping where we live? Oadby for Malaga 
Must be amazing riding around there!


----------



## SWSteve (3 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> hope the weather is good for next week.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/42999547


So incredibly jealous of you! looks like a good ride, and I imagine your weather was better than grey somerset


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> The problem is that I don't feel like I have enough time to go out on my bike. I can't really go after school until later in the year because it will start to get dark towards the end of the ride and I have no reflective gear as well as homework to do. I also find that on a sunny day I'm much more motivated to get out there, so I intend to ride a lot more in the summer.


 
It will come in time because you want it to, do you ride to school? if so extending your route there and back a bit each week will soon tot up the miles, the mornings are much brighter now. Even short rides will help your legs get used to it. The main thing is don't let it worry you and concentrate on your school work. The long holidays will soon be here and hopefully good warm sunny days to bang some miles in. 

Good luck and the main thing is ENJOY!


----------



## SWSteve (3 Mar 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> It will come in time because you want it to, do you ride to school? if so extending your route there and back a bit each week will soon tot up the miles, the mornings are much brighter now. Even short rides will help your legs get used to it. The main thing is don't let it worry you and concentrate on your school work. The long holidays will soon be here and hopefully good warm sunny days to bang some miles in.
> 
> Good luck and the main thing is ENJOY!


+1


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Well done mate
> fancy swapping where we live? Oadby for Malaga
> Must be amazing riding around there!


 
Not been riding long so I have plenty of practice on the hilly mountains which I will practice more when the better weather arrives.. so its a magic place for riding as you say..


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So incredibly jealous of you! looks like a good ride, and I imagine your weather was better than grey somerset


 
The weather was fifty fifty really, one side of the mountain was hot and the other side was cold and windy... but it was a great ride 

Cheers..


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/42999082
Made it to Saintbury and up the hill, not the best planned day but it all went well apart from needing bolt cutters to get thew the 6 foot gate that was in my way. Most of the 'resting time' was me trying to figure out if I was on the right road and on one cross roads it was third time lucky for getting the way...but other than that fairly well navigated.

With this ride thats 100miles for March and 1000 miles for 2013


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

That looks harsh!


----------



## Typhon (3 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42999082
> Made it to Saintbury and up the hill, not the best planned day but it all went well apart from needing bolt cutters to get thew the 6 foot gate that was in my way. Most of the 'resting time' was me trying to figure out if I was on the right road and on one cross roads it was third time lucky for getting the way...but other than that fairly well navigated.
> 
> With this ride thats 100miles for March and 1000 miles for 2013


 
Nice one Andy, you got up Saintbury a lot quicker than I did!


----------



## kerndog (3 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> Congratulations on your progress. I'm also finding roads/hills I use to really dread ridding up are just flying past!


 
yep definitely noticed that this morning. Got a bunch of personal bests on hills this ride, really pleased and loving being able to really measure and notice the change. We will be doing 40 milers in no time!


----------



## kerndog (3 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When our lass wants to go for a ride, I ride behind her so we go at her pace and I try and keep it flat and on cycle paths so she feels safe. Got her to do 17 miles today, took us two hours, but with the Giro Challenge I ain't complaining.


 
I had my 10 year old daughter out with me last weekend, we did 7 miles with a cake break in the middle, she loved it and did really well, although we obviously walked up all the hills...


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What is it with navigation down your end Brian.


 
My bad, I set out later than expected... On the plus side I navigated back without the sat nav, which is quite an achievement for me  Plan the next one better, with an arranged meeting point and time, trying to sort it on route didn't work this time!


----------



## kerndog (3 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So incredibly jealous of you! looks like a good ride, and I imagine your weather was better than grey somerset


 
yeah so am I! - you could street map any point on my ride today ( http://app.strava.com/activities/42938538 ) and you wont find one inch of road that looks as nice as that, or as warm.


----------



## Dan Allison (3 Mar 2013)

Had a busy weekend. But managed a quick 8 miles. My first clipless ride too, really enjoyed it though waiting for that falling moment!

Short ride but ave speed up to 16mph


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42999082
> Made it to Saintbury and up the hill, not the best planned day but it all went well apart from needing bolt cutters to get thew the 6 foot gate that was in my way.


Glad you made it up the hill Andy. I'm only working in the morning tomorrow so might get a chance in the afternoon.


----------



## eevvee (3 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> quick question.
> 
> My legs ache for a day or two after every ride, and im not resting for more than a day or two at a time, meaning my legs constantly ache... is this normal? I'm only 4 weeks and 200 miles in so I know I have a long way to go, just worried im doing something wrong like post ride warm down or food..?
> 
> cheers



I'm the same and use yoga stretches to prevent the hamstrings from tightening up, and keep the leg muscles in good shape. There are many good videos on YouTube. You can use them before and after a ride and daily if not riding.


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42999082
> With this ride thats 100miles for March and 1000 miles for 2013


 
and with this one that makes 200miles in a week. http://app.strava.com/activities/43041635
I was thinking do I still belong in this thread? I think so but I can do 50 miles and still feel ok.yet, It was only a year ago that I though to make a 6mile (each way) commute I needed an electric bike. How things change eh? lol


----------



## Typhon (3 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> and with this one that makes 200miles in a week. http://app.strava.com/activities/43041635
> I was thinking do I still belong in this thread? I think so but I can do 50 miles and still feel ok.yet, It was only a year ago that I though to make a 6mile (each way) commute I needed an electric bike. How things change eh? lol


 
You're no longer a newbie, many of us aren't but we've got a nice little group here now and you're part of that so we're not going to let you stop posting in here. 

I never thought when I started this thread that it would grow so big. It will be 6 months old tomorrow and we are closing in on the 2500th post already!

Thanks to everyone who's kept posting here. You're a big inspiration. There have been quite a few times when I have felt despondent, especially during times where I couldn't get out (like the 2 weeks in Jan and 2 weeks in Feb) but this thread just makes me get straight back on the bike and keep going out, day after day.


----------



## Scotty1991 (3 Mar 2013)

I have only just started ,been at it for a week.

Days 1,2,3 about 6 miles, avg of 10mph
4 day 12 miles avg 11mph
5 day 12 miles 12.5 mph
6 day 13 miles 12mph
Tomorrow i have planed a 16 mile cycle which i am really looking forward to


----------



## Typhon (3 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> I have only just started ,been at it for a week.
> 
> Days 1,2,3 about 6 miles, avg of 10mph
> 4 day 12 miles avg 11mph
> ...


 
Very quick progress! Well done.


----------



## Scotty1991 (3 Mar 2013)

Thank you


----------



## RWright (4 Mar 2013)

I got in a 20 miler today. I was excited about my ride today, first time out on my drop bar bike for a while. I had it all cleaned up, new tires, cassette, saddle, CHAIN with everything all lubed up, bright and shiny from a fresh polish and wax job. I took off and was about half mile from home climbing the last hill before you get out of my subdivision and the chain snaps.  I do admit it was partially my fault and was not totally unexpected. It is a long story but I will just say be careful with the Youtube video you choose for guidance if you haven't sized a new chain before, especially if you have already cut up the old chain that came off to make a chain whip. Fortunately, I was at the top of the hill I just climbed and was able to coast all the way back home (my top speed of the day 26.5 mph ).

The rest of the ride was a little tough, 9 or 10 mph winds that seemed to be in my face all day but it wasn't bad for just another slow cruise on the Townie.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42999082
> Made it to Saintbury and up the hill, not the best planned day but it all went well apart from needing bolt cutters to get thew the 6 foot gate that was in my way. Most of the 'resting time' was me trying to figure out if I was on the right road and on one cross roads it was third time lucky for getting the way...but other than that fairly well navigated.
> 
> With this ride thats 100miles for March and 1000 miles for 2013


Glad you finally made it Andy, looks a bit tough, well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> You're no longer a newbie, many of us aren't but we've got a nice little group here now and you're part of that so we're not going to let you stop posting in here.
> 
> I never thought when I started this thread that it would grow so big. It will be 6 months old tomorrow and we are closing in on the 2500th post already!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's kept posting here. You're a big inspiration. There have been quite a few times when I have felt despondent, especially during times where I couldn't get out (like the 2 weeks in Jan and 2 weeks in Feb) but this thread just makes me get straight back on the bike and keep going out, day after day.


Do I get a prize for the 2,500th post , Got to echo those sentiments.


Scotty1991 said:


> I have only just started ,been at it for a week.
> 
> Days 1,2,3 about 6 miles, avg of 10mph
> 4 day 12 miles avg 11mph
> ...


Much quicker than I did, though I usually did 20+miles (which in hindsight may have been a mistake) it took me 3 weeks or so to hit avg's of 12mph+, then another month to get up to about 14mph, then I slowed down whilst i started to tackle hills, I am now getting avg of 14 ( I hope this is not a false thing as I have thought in the past I was getting there only to go out the next time and back to 12.8 to 13.2mph speeds) on rides where I was getting 12.5mph in Oct/Nov, but I think the biggest improvement is in the fact I can climb the hill to the house and the end of 30 miles and it not feel like I am dying (or going to)


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Glad you made it up the hill Andy. I'm only working in the morning tomorrow so might get a chance in the afternoon.





Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad you finally made it Andy, looks a bit tough, well done


 
I may have done a little better than what strava says, if you follow the trail from from the performance data it will show you on the map that I went up then down on the first eighth of a mile, I think the resting time was at the bottom of the hill too, as I did stop there but don't recall stopping elsewhere on that climb, . I did use my lowest gear (no surprise!) of 27.8 gear inches (26X25) but made it a fair distance on the middle chain-ring early in the climb. Sat down all the way, though shifted my position often and used the elevation data on garmin to pace myself and see sight of the end. I worked really hard on the climb but oddly my heart rate is not at it's max, which I kind of thought it ought to be? I did ease off at several points in order to recover but only for a moment. Will have to work on the opposite direction too. I whimped out and used the brakes quite a bit, though I am on a hybrid. I was knackered on the way home but not uncomfortably so (well except for a little saddle sore) and still had zest for a ride latter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I may have done a little better than what strava says, if you follow the trail from from the performance data it will show you on the map that I went up then down on the first eighth of a mile, I think the resting time was at the bottom of the hill too, as I did stop there but don't recall stopping elsewhere on that climb, . I did use my lowest gear (no surprise!) of 27.8 gear inches (26X25) but made it a fair distance on the middle chain-ring early in the climb. Sat down all the way, though shifted my position often and used the elevation data on garmin to pace myself and see sight of the end. I worked really hard on the climb but oddly my heart rate is not at it's max, which I kind of thought it ought to be? I did ease off at several points in order to recover but only for a moment. Will have to work on the opposite direction too. I whimped out and used the brakes quite a bit, though I am on a hybrid. I was knackered on the way home but not uncomfortably so (well except for a little saddle sore) and still had zest for a ride latter.


I worked out to be about 29" from speed and cadence, but it doesn't matter how low it was, just the fact you did it matters, I noticed the H.R. too, keeping a good tempo is the way to success on a long steep climb.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/42999082
> Made it to Saintbury and up the hill, not the best planned day but it all went well apart from needing bolt cutters to get thew the 6 foot gate that was in my way. Most of the 'resting time' was me trying to figure out if I was on the right road and on one cross roads it was third time lucky for getting the way...but other than that fairly well navigated.
> 
> With this ride thats 100miles for March and 1000 miles for 2013


 
Well done for 1) finding it and 2) getting up it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I worked out to be about 29" from speed and cadence, but it doesn't matter how low it was, just the fact you did it matters, I noticed the H.R. too, keeping a good temp is the way to success on a long steep climb.


 
The way to success on a long steep climb is a car


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The way to success on a long steep climb is a car


I will bow to your superior knowledge , I dont drive.


----------



## Scotty1991 (4 Mar 2013)

Just to say , just finished my 6th day ride 

http://www.strava.com/activities/43103156

Nice ride through the countryside, just the wind against me slowed me down!


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Do I get a prize for the 2,500th post , Got to echo those sentiments.


 
Well you deserve one, a lot of the posts have been yours! It would be interesting to know how many times each person has posted but I can't seem to find how to do that on Xenforo. Not sure if it's possible.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> You're no longer a newbie, many of us aren't but we've got a nice little group here now and you're part of that so we're not going to let you stop posting in here.
> 
> I never thought when I started this thread that it would grow so big. It will be 6 months old tomorrow and we are closing in on the 2500th post already!
> 
> *Thanks to everyone who's kept posting here. You're a big inspiration. There have been quite a few times when I have felt despondent*, especially during times where I couldn't get out (like the 2 weeks in Jan and 2 weeks in Feb) but this thread just makes me get straight back on the bike and keep going out, day after day.


 
I can honestly say if it wasn't for this forum and in particular this thread I would not be anywhere near the mileage I have done. A big to everyone.


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I worked out to be about 29" from speed and cadence, but it doesn't matter how low it was, just the fact you did it matters, I noticed the H.R. too, keeping a good tempo is the way to success on a long steep climb.


 
 just quickly counted the teeth on the rear gear and you are correct, it was a 26X23 not 25. I'm thinking the heart rate is telling me I need a proper rest. Relatively speaking I've put in a strong effort this last fortnight without a proper day off. I guess I'll have to add more sleep to keep up this level of cycling.


----------



## Leescfc79 (4 Mar 2013)

Just back from my 3rd ride in 3 days, nothing amazing mileage wise but considering in Jan & Feb I only managed 3 rides over the entire month I'm pretty happy to be at that stage a few days into March, just struggled to find the time recently.

http://app.strava.com/activities/43110033


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Just back from my 3rd ride in 3 days, nothing amazing mileage wise but considering in Jan & Feb I only managed 3 rides over the entire month I'm pretty happy to be at that stage a few days into March, just struggled to find the time recently.
> 
> Well done matey
> Thats good improvement in 2 month...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well you deserve one, a lot of the posts have been yours! It would be interesting to know how many times each person has posted but I can't seem to find how to do that on Xenforo. Not sure if it's possible.


Well up to this I have posted 1313, of which I reckon 60-70% or so are in this thread.
As you've said it's a friendly bunch of people, in here, always encouragement, as Chris says I probably wouldn't have done so much either, it's nice to have people who are around the same level, to encourage you, I remember back in Oct when I did my first (and only to date) 1,000km in a month, Brian said just go and do the last 16 miles or so to make it, even though I didn't really feel like it, and hopefully we can do the same to those that join, as most of us that have been since this thread started, were where they are now and it gets easier.
Happy 6 months "Show us your newbie progress"


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)




----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


>


Thanks for you comment on my picture.


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

stunning matey


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

I find bikes quite difficult to do well.
Have a look at this if you haven't seen it.



M.T.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

wow!
drifted off then,they are absolutely stunning mate. (Love that welder)
I take it you do photography for a living?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> wow!
> drifted off then,they are absolutely stunning mate. (Love that welder)
> I take it you do photography for a living?


Thanks.
No I don't. I have sold a few pieces, but promoting my work is not my strong point.
But it is why I started cycling


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

should be making a living from that talent,really are good mate.

P.S still looking now ......


----------



## Scotty1991 (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I find bikes quite difficult to do well.
> Have a look at this if you haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thats amazing talent


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I find bikes quite difficult to do well.
> Have a look at this if you haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just been looking at your wide angle stuff as that is one of my favourite lens..


----------



## sheffgirl (4 Mar 2013)

I am trying to work my way up to longer rides, normally I just commute to work (6.7 miles round trip). The furthest ride I had previously done was 10.6 miles last summer (or it might have even been the year before lol). This weekend I have done 17.1 miles on Saturday, and 20.4 miles today, so I'm quite pleased with myself


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Mar 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> I am trying to work my way up to longer rides, normally I just commute to work (6.7 miles round trip). The furthest ride I had previously done was 10.6 miles last summer (or it might have even been the year before lol). This weekend I have done 17.1 miles on Saturday, and 20.4 miles today, so I'm quite pleased with myself





Looks like you are getting there with this weekends rides.


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

Just done my training loop. I think I can tentatively say for the first time in 6 months......I may be getting a little faster! It was 15.7, so only fractionally faster than I normally go but my average heartbeat was only 161. I did that exact same route on the 15th of Feb after my unintentional 2 week break from cycling and I almost killed myself getting 15.2 mph with an average heartbeat of 172.

So 0.5 mph faster in 2 1/2 weeks in conditions that are very similar and my heart beat 11 times less per minute, putting it in Z3 rather than Z4 most of the time (which it really should't have been, I pushed myself way too hard on that first ride). 

http://app.strava.com/activities/43125500

I'm particularly glad about that because it's a lovely day out there and instead of enjoying a lovely outing in the countryside I was in agony the whole way round "thinking "SHUT UP LEGS" . I feel it was worth it now though!


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

Had to stay in today listening to my son throw up every half hour,great......


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Had to stay in today listening to my son throw up every half hour,great......


 
Aww, poor thing. Tell him he is just trying to stay upsides with HRH  Hope he's better soon and you manage to get out.


----------



## JayBear (4 Mar 2013)

I'm Slowly building up to a loop of the back roads around me. That eventually will be about a 9k loop from work home including a trip up the massive alp that resides behind town. (By Alp I mean 100 meters vertical distance at about 4-6% grade, but I'm still fat and pathetic so the meat of the hill is defeating me.) So currently its more of an out and back ending at the highest point of the climb I can manage. A little further each time now though, so its getting more plausible.


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

JayBear said:


> but I'm still fat and pathetic so the meat of the hill is defeating me.)


 
succinctly put


----------



## Kins (4 Mar 2013)

JayBear said:


> but I'm still fat and pathetic so the meat of the hill is defeating me


 
I have a hill that I only do 1 in 5 of my comutes home. I usually chicken out and go round the back way and up the steps. 

Only about 5 miles total commuting today and a few more doing some chores. Hasn't rained for ages which is nice! bloody cold though.


----------



## JayBear (4 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> succinctly put


 
Thanks.  I don't believe in beating around the bush. That leads to eating more cakes and ice cream than is strictly healthy.


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

Just seen the weather on BBC,rain coming


----------



## Billy Adam (4 Mar 2013)

How to have fun with cars. No doubt first of many encounters.Car pulled out of a side road on to a one way system , I'm on the right hand side going round to the right they've pulled on from the left. Obviously totally oblivious to me with two light bright fluorescent jacket comes right across forcing me in to the kerb. Then to make matters worse proceeds to go left on the one way system. I did say hello (in not so many words) to let them know I was there. 
To make matters worse I forgot to start recording my ride until 2 miles in. Other than that really happy with my recovery ride. https://www.strava.com/rides/43146651


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just been looking at your wide angle stuff as that is one of my favourite lens..


Mine too.


monkeylc said:


> Had to stay in today listening to my son throw up every half hour,great......


Hope hes better soon.


Scotty1991 said:


> Thats amazing talent


Thanks.


Typhon said:


> Just done my training loop. I think I can tentatively say for the first time in 6 months......I may be getting a little faster! It was 15.7, so only fractionally faster than I normally go but my average heartbeat was only 161. I did that exact same route on the 15th of Feb after my unintentional 2 week break from cycling and I almost killed myself getting 15.2 mph with an average heartbeat of 172.
> 
> So 0.5 mph faster in 2 1/2 weeks in conditions that are very similar and my heart beat 11 times less per minute, putting it in Z3 rather than Z4 most of the time (which it really should't have been, I pushed myself way too hard on that first ride).
> 
> ...


Your still faster than me James. However I too have seen and increase in speed this last week or so and a reduction in H.R. also a dramatic increase in gear length from 54" in Dec 57", 59", and so far this month 64" which is like a 51x21 gearing (the last two rides have been 67" ) though its only from three days data, and not really difficult rides. Though today was above avg for the year (just)

I might be last out of 4 on this
Ferrybridge rd/Queens Park Dr but I am pleased with it as its an improvement on the last time I did it. 4.1% over 8/10th's of a mile
Ridge Rd first time up this and not last, 2 miles 242ft @ 2.3% avg in 11:32 10.2mph less 22" at lights. 10.7mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/43139823
2nd time in 4 days i got a p.b. on this Robin Hood to Park Lane 8's quicker and from 15 to 16.1mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/43137090


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> How to have fun with cars. No doubt first of many encounters.Car pulled out of a side road on to a one way system , I'm on the right hand side going round to the right they've pulled on from the left. Obviously totally oblivious to me with two light bright fluorescent jacket comes right across forcing me in to the kerb. Then to make matters worse proceeds to go left on the one way system. I did say hello (in not so many words) to let them know I was there.
> To make matters worse I forgot to start recording my ride until 2 miles in. Other than that really happy with my recovery ride. https://www.strava.com/rides/43146651


Glad your ok.


----------



## kerndog (4 Mar 2013)

well this newbie just did another 20 miles today, that's nearly 50 miles in 2 days and I feel good tonight, better than last night after 30 miles... might get another 20 in tomorrow before the rain comes on wednesday.


----------



## Billy Adam (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad your ok.


Yeah I'm fine Nigel thanks. I think they got more of a fright than me to be honest. The trouble is people are just looking for other cars and nothing else. Cyclist don't seem to register .


----------



## Billy Adam (4 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> well this newbie just did another 20 miles today, that's nearly 50 miles in 2 days and I feel good tonight, better than last night after 30 miles... might get another 20 in tomorrow before the rain comes on wednesday.


Well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

I also picked one of these up for £15 at Evans.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/riva-road-saddle-ec043080
Though it doesn't seem any better than the original saddle, time will tell, or maybe thats why it was so cheap.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> well this newbie just did another 20 miles today, that's nearly 50 miles in 2 days and I feel good tonight, better than last night after 30 miles... might get another 20 in tomorrow before the rain comes on wednesday.


Nice one, think of the rain as a rest day if you dont want to go out.


Billy Adam said:


> Yeah I'm fine Nigel thanks. I think they got more of a fright than me to be honest. The trouble is people are just looking for other cars and nothing else. Cyclist don't seem to register .


I usually have a tat-a-tat with at least one driver. What gets me id how they overtake you coming up to a junction and pull in even though there is less than 50ft or so to the junction.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Aww, poor thing. Tell him he is just trying to stay upsides with HRH  Hope he's better soon and you manage to get out.


 
Mo, you need to join the cycle chat club on Strava, that way we can see how you are doing in the challenge  . I noticed on mycyclinglog you got in 2 hours today


----------



## Greeny1210 (4 Mar 2013)

eyup guys

read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill 

34 in a couple of weeks, got my bike a rockrider 5.2 last wednesday, not rode a bike for best part of 20 years and only owned a raleigh wildcat as a kid ( not sure I should have admitted that)
anyway done 3 rides so far, all same route, approx 4 miles, On the only possible route I thought round here would be mainly flat (In sheffield so its hill after hill) so far its taking me around 50 minutes inc 2/3 rests when I can feel my legs or feel out of breath I am on beta blockers for anxiety so have to be careful, anyway the route aint as flat as I thought, It looks flat, walks flat but get on a bike and its not flat anymore, no hills as such just a steady incline on way back which feels like everest to me 
Not done any exercise since I left the gym about 6 years ago other than a fair amount of walking, so well out of shape (more than I thought) and need to lose a few stone, main reason for starting is to get fitter and I detest running plus have arthritus in my ankle

here is the route I am doing at moment http://app.strava.com/activities/43122596

Heres hoping I can be laughing at this post and doing 10-20 miles asap and also able to go up a hill with a bit of luck


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


 
You will find a lot of people on here started the same as you, in fact a lot of us still are unfit and overweight. As you start off, don't worry if you have to stop and walk up a hill, don't worry about speed or mileage, just get out there and enjoy yourself. Before you know it you will be doing your first 10 miles, then 20 and away you go.


----------



## monkeylc (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


 
You'll soon be doing 20+


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


Just to echo the the previous posts, it takes a little time but keep at it, I am not fast, but there is one thing hills don't frighten me like they, but then we dont have a really big ones, just some short steepish ones.
I did one today I put off and put off with the excuse I hardly ever go that way, today I went that way to do it, as it turns out i wasn't as bad as I thought, when I have been going down I always dreaded the day I might climb it.
Like you I started with having to stop 2-3 times on a 10 mile run, these days I do my best cycling after 10 miles.
Unlike some on here who do MASSIVE rides at the weekends, I generally do 20-40 mile rides, I have always been able to 10 miles+, but my speed wasn't and isn't even now fast compare with some, I find I can do the distances, I do with ease now. I even surprised myself today when I looked at the figures how much I climbed over the distance and what gear I used overall is higher than than any before and @14.41mph a good speed for me.

Like you I hated hills, did anything to avoid them, turns out it was counter-productive, though whilst I got faster from 9.8mph to about 16mph on one trip, any hill in there and I hated it, so after about 3 months, I started doing the hills I could find, gentle ones but ones that kept going up, then i started on the short steeper ones, and now I dont think there's a hill round here I can't get up, but like I say they arn't huge.
and  by the way, should have said that first.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


Great progress! The whole point of buying that bike was to use it, don't leave it for another 20 years because you're embarrased by not being able to ride 30 miles in an outing.
Do what you can, when you can and you'll get better. Every foot you climb you get to sail down afterwards


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mo, you need to join the cycle chat club on Strava, that way we can see how you are doing in the challenge  . I noticed on mycyclinglog you got in 2 hours today


 
I am extremely doubtful if I can manage it. Feeling leg weary and saddle sore and weather is going to take a turn for the worse from Wednesday afternoon. Supposed to be back to wet and windy  I've got 6 hours in at the moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am extremely doubtful if I can manage it. Feeling leg weary and saddle sore and weather is going to take a turn for the worse from Wednesday afternoon. Supposed to be back to wet and windy  I've got 6 hours in at the moment.


just join the club anyway Mo.


----------



## sheffgirl (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


 
I live in Sheffield too (North), so I know how hard it is to find a route round here without hills. I struggle with hills, but I am trying to push myself further each time. It will take a while for your fitness to improve but every ride is a step closer.
I remember when I first started, I used to have to rest sometimes because I would get out of breath and my heart would beat really fast. Now its more my legs that let me down, but I'm hoping they will get stronger


----------



## boybiker (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


 
Just keep at it and your fitness will get better with time. I remember when I first started a certain (very small) "hill" getting the better of me, I made it up but had to stop at the top. Now I just breeze up it even at the end of my 20 mile ride this weekend! Using strava will help you see how much you progress over time too


----------



## JayBear (4 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> eyup guys
> 
> read first few pages so far, seeing people doing 10-20-30 miles and feel a bit daft, no way I could do anywhere near, well maybe 10 downhill
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I'm in the same position at the moment. I can manage about 7/8 miles at the moment but thats an effort. But only a few weeks ago a 5 miler was a hell of an effort, My current plan is a loop route that has a bitch of a hill (for me) in it. I cycle untill I would have to get off and walk then turn around. At the top of the hill is a really good veiw and a cracking desent back into town. But I'm not going to get the good bit untill I've managed the hill without getting off.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mo, you need to join the cycle chat club on Strava, that way we can see how you are doing in the challenge  . I noticed on mycyclinglog you got in 2 hours today


How do I do this?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How do I do this?


 
Hopefully this is the right page

http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> How to have fun with cars. No doubt first of many encounters.Car pulled out of a side road on to a one way system , I'm on the right hand side going round to the right they've pulled on from the left. Obviously totally oblivious to me with two light bright fluorescent jacket comes right across forcing me in to the kerb. Then to make matters worse proceeds to go left on the one way system. I did say hello (in not so many words) to let them know I was there.
> To make matters worse I forgot to start recording my ride until 2 miles in. Other than that really happy with my recovery ride. https://www.strava.com/rides/43146651


 
Glad you're ok. A similar thing happened to me today when I was really going for it on the only flat bit of road on my ride, I was going about 22mph and some old dear pulled right out in front. Had to slam on the brakes and narrowly missed headbutting the back of her car (couldn't swerve, there was a car coming the other way).

As you say they don't look out for cyclists and if they do they expect you to be doing about 5mph.



Nigelnaturist said:


> Your still faster than me James. However I too have seen and increase in speed this last week or so and a reduction in H.R. also a dramatic increase in gear length from 54" in Dec 57", 59", and so far this month 64" which is like a 51x21 gearing (the last two rides have been 67" ) though its only from three days data, and not really difficult rides. Though today was above avg for the year (just)


 
You're definitely getting quicker. You're only generally about 1mph slower than me with a 20-25 heartbeat less per minute average so I'd say we are fairly even. I reckon by the summer you'll be up at 17 or 18mph. With the amount you cycle there's only one way your fitness can go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am extremely doubtful if I can manage it. Feeling leg weary and saddle sore and weather is going to take a turn for the worse from Wednesday afternoon. Supposed to be back to wet and windy  I've got 6 hours in at the moment.


 
It doesn't matter if you don't do it, also you aren't the only one who is saddle sore. 6 hours is bang on target, only another 13 days of pain to go!


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

It's funny how the weather is often the same for us all. It's only a small country I suppose but still, Mo is a long way away from me and the forecast here is the same. Relentless rain from Wednesday onwards, it's forecast for the 7 days after that too and only stops because the forecast only goes up to 10 days.

We've had it pretty good lately with the dry weather I suppose. Oh well.


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

And don't worry Jaybear and Greeny, it does get easier. Just gotta keep at it. 

I've just joined the cyclechat strava group. I'm not doing the challenge though - I won't even get close. I wish there were some slightly more realistic (i.e. easy ) challenges on strava. Like ride 100 miles in a week or something, not ride 100 miles in one go! There seems to be a lot less cycling ones than running too which is annoying.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> And don't worry Jaybear and Greeny, it does get easier. Just gotta keep at it.
> 
> I've just joined the cyclechat strava group. I'm not doing the challenge though - I won't even get close. I wish there were some slightly more realistic (i.e. easy ) challenges on strava. Like ride 100 miles in a week or something, not ride 100 miles in one go! There seems to be a lot less cycling ones than running too which is annoying.


 
Last weeks was easy


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Last weeks was easy


 
100 miles in one ride? I can only dream of such things.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It doesn't matter if you don't do it, also you aren't the only one who is saddle sore. 6 hours is bang on target, only another 13 days of pain to go!


I ended up 2nd behind you Chris of the people I follow on strava, and 6th in the cyclechat club. I might have done that with a bit more effort.





Typhon said:


> As you say they don't look out for cyclists and if they do they *expect you to be doing about 5mph.*
> 
> You're definitely getting quicker. You're only generally about 1mph slower than me with a 20-25 heartbeat less per minute average so I'd say we are fairly even. I reckon by the summer you'll be up at 17 or 18mph. With the amount you cycle there's only one way your fitness can go.


Agree with that, seems they just have no awareness of how much space you need as a cyclist at speed, especially when they over take you coming up to a junction and pull into your braking space, I try and position myself so they cant but the idiots still do it.
Well i have done quite some mods to the bike this last week, I don't go out with the bag with drop down panniers unless i need to, ( I got a saddle bag finally), i still keep the rack on most of the time as it's a hassle taking it off and on, and it's not that heavy, greased the rear hub (speaking of which the rear wheel was lose today, Q.R, maybe I didn't do it up right liast time it was off), change the rear gears from 13-26 to 11-24 and put the sora mech back on new rear gear cable, gear changes are much better, so I dont know if the acera or cable were to blame for the mech not changing smoothly, changed the saddle put the original back on to see if I fitted the bike better, guess what, the bike seems to have grown 2", so I got the new saddle today, but to be honest I can't see much difference though I will need to tweak it over time I guess.
But what has really surprised me is wk 6 my avg sp was 13.14mph with a gain of 51.67ft/mile today I did 14.41 with a gain of 54ft/mile ok it was only a short ride but only by 5 miles short of the avg that wk, mind the winds avg 6.8mph as opposed to the 2.8 mph today, and apart from that wk, the wk before and last wk and so far this one I am above 14mph but today was a good jump from 14.19mph to 14.41mph.


----------



## Andy Smith (4 Mar 2013)

Hey Guys, great to read all the positive stuff. I went out for a nice ride yesterday morning ttp://app.strava.com/activities/42928072
on part of a route that's developing nicely with a few little hills (well for round here) plus the ability to extend up to about 50 miles if and when I want. I'm finding can average a reasonable speed when on my own but when I take the lads out they aren't quite up to speed as yet and they slow me down. Mind they are still both very new and young so i'm sure if they want to they will blast past me in very short time when they've done a bit more! Sad thing is after I got off the bike I somehow managed to over stretch and have pulled my groin! I used to do it regularly when playing football so know it'll get better pretty quickly if rested, shame I went on the turbo tonight for a quick blast! Hurt like hell though, what a div!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 100 miles in one ride? I can only dream of such things.


Sometime this year maybe.


----------



## Scotty1991 (4 Mar 2013)

Andy Smith said:


> Hey Guys, great to read all the positive stuff. I went out for a nice ride yesterday morning ttp://app.strava.com/activities/42928072
> on part of a route that's developing nicely with a few little hills (well for round here) plus the ability to extend up to about 50 miles if and when I want. I'm finding can average a reasonable speed when on my own but when I take the lads out they aren't quite up to speed as yet and they slow me down. Mind they are still both very new and young so i'm sure if they want to they will blast past me in very short time when they've done a bit more! Sad thing is after I got off the bike I somehow managed to over stretch and have pulled my groin! I used to do it regularly when playing football so know it'll get better pretty quickly if rested, shame I went on the turbo tonight for a quick blast! Hurt like hell though, what a div!


 
Looks a nice route.

Been Clacton on holiday few times so iv been on those roads. Good stuff!


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sometime this year maybe.


 
I hope so. I am mostly bothered about speed rather than distance but it would be nice to say I'd done the imperial century at least once this year. I would rather get quicker and do it in 5 hours than do it in 7 though, I don't think my back could take 7 hours in the saddle.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I hope so. I am mostly bothered about speed rather than distance but it would be nice to say I'd done the imperial century at least once this year. I would rather get quicker and do it in 5 hours than do it in 7 though, I don't think my back could take 7 hours in the saddle.


When I did my only metric one in Nov, it took me 4hrs 53 @ 12.9mph.
It's been my hands hurting on the hoods thats prompted the saddle change, and apart from feeling pretty weird when I change it Friday, I think it has been beneficial in terms of power output as well, a few more rides should tell.
Though I am in a quandary about either pedals or wheels next, my front wheel has a slight chip that the brake catches on, and the rear is well out of true having had 7 or 8 broken spokes in 6 months, and since I have to get a new front one, I havent bothered taking it to the LBS to get trued.
Overall though, I guess it's a fitness thing for me these days, and I know actually like going out, (though still have trouble getting out of the door), now that the hills dont bother like they did, I am not even bothered if I get p.b's any more, the quality of the ride is more important, and I felt today I have reached a nice level of fitness, it that even though Queens Drive is quite a climb for me, my recover is much better, after 51/2 mins climbing HR 165, 1 min later 145, and 139 after 1min30's, I dont think I could done that if I carried on spinning up the hills in a low gear.






with cad and speed




Stats 1.3miles 181 ft gain 1.7%avg grade time 7mins 13's avg sp 10.9mph avg HR 149bpm


----------



## RWright (5 Mar 2013)

Greeney, hang in there, my first ride was about 4 miles and I don't know how long it took me. I do know that it gave me a beat down.  Just have fun riding and be careful in traffic. The longer distances will come. 

I got the Red Rocket back out on the road today, chain even held together the entire ride.  I wanted to try out my new cassette with more teeth on the big cog, so first thing I headed out to the worst hill I have done so far. I knew there was wind because since I started riding I probably pay more attention to the trees blowing in the wind than do most birds. I also think clearing of all the trees is contributing to the changing weather patterns, especially all the tornados now in my state. I never remember hearing of tornadoes around here until I was in my late 20's, but this is a rant for another day, sorry to get off topic.

I checked online and the wind was 10 mph but the bad part was it was coming out of my most feared direction, WNW, the direction I had to ride into to get to the hill and the direction my longer ride on my usual track returns on.  With the wind and having to stop for some road construction it seemed to take a while getting to the beast but once there I went right after it standing, I got up it so far standing that I didn't have to use my new big rear cog very long at all but it was nice having it. It gave me more confidence to do more hills now. I now will ride a lot more of the country roads within striking distance of me.

It felt great to be back on drop bars. I did not realize it but I had not been on my drop bar bike in a month. I did start feeling a little ache in my lower back but I am pretty sure that is just from riding upright the past month. The pain went away after not too long. The rest of the ride went very well, I was on back roads with a lot of trees on both sides blocking a lot of the wind. I think my new saddle and I are going to get along well. I dropped the height down a little since I am getting used to a new saddle and since I haven't been on a drop bar for a several weeks. My ass feels a lot better today than it has recently when riding the upright bikes the past month.

A not so quick ride but a very fun ride, the temperature was even almost pleasant, but that all changes tomorrow. For the next couple of days the Giro Challenge is going to be just that, a CHALLENGE. I may even take a day off and go harder this weekend when things are supposed to be much nicer.


----------



## MattHB (5 Mar 2013)

An imperial century isn't as hard as is made out, depending on the terrain of course. I did a solo 100 last July, it was just a case of fueling and pacing. I took it slowly and averaged 14mph. The most I'd done before hand was 1x 60, but quite a few 50's.

Someone told me that you should be able to do your weekly mileage in 1 ride for an event if you prep properly. It's seems to be true... So you just need some miles in your legs.


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> I live in Sheffield too (North), so I know how hard it is to find a route round here without hills. I struggle with hills, but I am trying to push myself further each time. It will take a while for your fitness to improve but every ride is a step closer.
> I remember when I first started, I used to have to rest sometimes because I would get out of breath and my heart would beat really fast. Now its more my legs that let me down, but I'm hoping they will get stronger


 
Your right just push yourself but not to the extent you damage yourself and it will get bettter..

Well done


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 100 miles in one ride? I can only dream of such things.


 
A 100 miles is my target by the end of the year..


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

MattHB said:


> An imperial century isn't as hard as is made out, depending on the terrain of course. I did a solo 100 last July, it was just a case of fueling and pacing. I took it slowly and averaged 14mph. The most I'd done before hand was 1x 60, but quite a few 50's.
> 
> Someone told me that you should be able to do your weekly mileage in 1 ride for an event if you prep properly. It's seems to be true... So you just need some miles in your legs.


 
The 100km is my target for this month if the weather clears up..


----------



## MattHB (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> A 100 miles is my target by the end of the year..


No problem for you at all.


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> A 100 miles is my target by the end of the year..



My target was 100k this year but after a few drinks on New Years Eve I was convinced to sign up for a sportive in July which is 95 miles, I'm going to cycle 5 miles to the start as I'd kick myself if I did 95 but not the 100!

Lots of training ahead for me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Mar 2013)

Going to be in York in June for the WNBR it's only 23 miles, and flat for about 18 of those. Not sure how long the ride there is but the London one was about 8 miles, so I will do a route so I get at least 100km
Well I just looked at my monthly data, so far its my fastest avg month @ 14.44mph and whilst the elev gained isn't as much as last month 46.06ft/mile as opposed to 13.53mph @ 50.22ft/mile, the last time I had an avg speed of 14+mph for the month was back in Aug 14.09mph with 31.35ft/mile (which is the lowest avg gain of any month so far)


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> A 100 miles is my target by the end of the year..


 
Me too but not over the kind of mountainous terrain you have over your way. 

Doing 100km on 7th of April for the Shakespeare 100 so I'm just wondering how to build up for that now. I did 35 miles on Saturday and I've done three 40+ miles including a 47 but they were back in November. This is reassuring though:



MattHB said:


> An imperial century isn't as hard as is made out, depending on the terrain of course. I did a solo 100 last July, it was just a case of fueling and pacing. I took it slowly and averaged 14mph. The most I'd done before hand was 1x 60, but quite a few 50's.
> 
> Someone told me that you should be able to do your weekly mileage in 1 ride for an event if you prep properly. It's seems to be true... So you just need some miles in your legs.


 
I have upped my weekly mileage to 70-80 miles a week in the past couple of weeks so hopefully if I keep that up I will be ok. I would like to do a 50-60 miler beforehand but if my legs don't get used to going out 5 days a week I can't see it happening, as those 35 miles were agony. Whereas the 47 was relatively easy because it was the only ride I did that week.


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Speaking of legs, they are killing me but the rest day I should have taken on Monday has been postponed till tomorrow because of the rain. It's 13C and sunny out there right now.  Almost like a summers day. Leaves with me a dilemma, shorts or no shorts?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Me too but not over the kind of mountainous terrain you have over your way.
> 
> Doing 100km on 7th of April for the Shakespeare 100 so I'm just wondering how to build up for that now. I did 35 miles on Saturday and I've done three 40+ miles including a 47 but they were back in November. This is reassuring though:
> 
> ...


 
I found my metric 100 quite easy, did it on the hybrid, I think the most I had done before it was 30 or 35 miles.

All this talk about 100 miles, looks like I have another challenge to do! It can wait until the summer mind, and I think there may be a good hours lunch break half way through somehow.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Mar 2013)

Yeah sunny weather here today.
Did a large loop of 26 miles in 1 hr 50 mins, avg down at 14. Did manage to top out at 32mph though. At one point my legs were quite painfull (thighs) no idea why, also had some pins and needles in my hands for the first time in ages

After a light lunch and tea I feel I could go out again.

I am doing the shakespeare100 on the 7th April and I still haven't done more than 30 miles in one go


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Speaking of legs, they are killing me but the rest day I should have taken on Monday has been postponed till tomorrow because of the rain. It's 13C and sunny out there right now.  Almost like a summers day. Leaves with me a dilemma, shorts or no shorts?


Just been out for the first time in.....shorts, bib shorts too and it felt liberating!

Had a mixed sort of day though, my new wheels arrived this morning so fitted new cassette and brand new gatorskins, sun was shining so thought as I am working from home I'd take a hour lunch break and pop out.

Did 2 miles, felt great - new wheels humming along, gear changes felt so much crisper, sun on my legs then 'bang' I hit a massive pothole and popped my rear tube! By the time I'd fixed it I had to head home so only 4 miles on this stunning day :-(

Don't have any spare tubes so won't have chance to go out later either.


----------



## Creakyknee (5 Mar 2013)

Beautiful sunny day here, chickened out of hills today and did a flattish loop, got my best average speed to date
http://app.strava.com/activities/43250633
I also would fancy going out again but the missus wants me to mess around unblocking the drains : (


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I found my metric 100 quite easy, did it on the hybrid, I think the most I had done before it was 30 or 35 miles.
> 
> All this talk about 100 miles, looks like I have another challenge to do! It can wait until the summer mind, and I think there may be a good hours lunch break half way through somehow.


 
That's good to know! I do 20-30 miles so regularly and do 30s every now and then and have done 40s in the past so hopefully I won't be too exhausted. 


BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah sunny weather here today.
> Did a large loop of 26 miles in 1 hr 50 mins, avg down at 14. Did manage to top out at 32mph though. At one point my legs were quite painfull (thighs) no idea why, also had some pins and needles in my hands for the first time in ages
> 
> After a light lunch and tea I feel I could go out again.
> ...


 
Nice one Brian. I'm sure you won't have any problems with the distance. Besides, we still have over a month left to go!



Leescfc79 said:


> Just been out for the first time in.....shorts, bib shorts too and it felt liberating!
> 
> Had a mixed sort of day though, my new wheels arrived this morning so fitted new cassette and brand new gatorskins, sun was shining so thought as I am working from home I'd take a hour lunch break and pop out.
> 
> ...


 
Ouch, that must have been a massive pothole. The roads round here are so bad they don't deserve to be called roads but that's never happened to me. Any chance you can get out later? It'll probably be light till 6.


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Well I was glad I wore my shorts. WIth my big heavy jersey I was actually quite warm. It was a lovely day out there and I was having a great ride. Unfortunately I forgot the law of the sod....so naturally today was the perfect time for my first clipless moment! I was approaching a junction with the A46, one I have to turn right onto and then turn left about 50 yards later. I unclipped early to avoid any stupid mistakes on a busy road (hah) and freewheeled up to the junction, as I got to it I put the brakes on and put my unclipped foot down..and it just dangled there. Panic ensued and I tried to throw my weight to the left but it was no good, I was going down. I braced myself and hit the deck. Then sheepishly picked up my bike and moved to the side of the road and crossed as a pedestrian.

The bike seems ok. The garmin sensor at the back got lodged in the spokes but I fixed that straight away and it works fine. I have about a million bruises but they will heal. Thinking about it on the way home was actually the scary part. I fell to my right into what could have been the path of an oncoming car. If there had been a car there I could have been run over! I've never liked the SPDs or how high I have the saddle up. I can barely touch the ground even on tiptoes. But it is the correct position according to all the guides (leg straight when heel on the pedal at 6 o' clock) and it's only since I gradually moved the saddle up 1mm at a time to that height that my knees stopped hurting on every ride. So I guess I have no choice but to persevere.

http://app.strava.com/activities/43252014


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ouch, that must have been a massive pothole. The roads round here are so bad they don't deserve to be called roads but that's never happened to me. Any chance you can get out later? It'll probably be light till 6.



It was huge, I saw it coming but couldn't get out the way as a taxi was overtaking me a touch too close, tried to bunny hop it so missed my front but count do anything about the back! 

Not going to get chance to get any spare tubes today but have the brother in laws specalized crosstrail in the garage so might take it for a test drive!


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

MattHB said:


> No problem for you at all.


 
Hope your right Matt..


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> My target was 100k this year but after a few drinks on New Years Eve I was convinced to sign up for a sportive in July which is 95 miles, I'm going to cycle 5 miles to the start as I'd kick myself if I did 95 but not the 100!
> 
> Lots of training ahead for me!


 
Will this be all in one go or are there a stop or two..


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I found my metric 100 quite easy, did it on the hybrid, I think the most I had done before it was 30 or 35 miles.
> 
> All this talk about 100 miles, looks like I have another challenge to do! It can wait until the summer mind, and I think there may be a good hours lunch break half way through somehow.


 
Slight slant... How have you got on with a hybrid as I might have to get one?


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I was glad I wore my shorts. WIth my big heavy jersey I was actually quite warm. It was a lovely day out there and I was having a great ride. Unfortunately I forgot the law of the sod....so naturally today was the perfect time for my first clipless moment! I was approaching a junction with the A46, one I have to turn right onto and then turn left about 50 yards later. I unclipped early to avoid any stupid mistakes on a busy road (hah) and freewheeled up to the junction, as I got to it I put the brakes on and put my unclipped foot down..and it just dangled there. Panic ensued and I tried to throw my weight to the left but it was no good, I was going down. I braced myself and hit the deck. Then sheepishly picked up my bike and moved to the side of the road and crossed as a pedestrian.
> 
> The bike seems ok. The garmin sensor at the back got lodged in the spokes but I fixed that straight away and it works fine. I have about a million bruises but they will heal. Thinking about it on the way home was actually the scary part. I fell to my right into what could have been the path of an oncoming car. If there had been a car there I could have been run over! I've never liked the SPDs or how high I have the saddle up. I can barely touch the ground even on tiptoes. But it is the correct position according to all the guides (leg straight when heel on the pedal at 6 o' clock) and it's only since I gradually moved the saddle up 1mm at a time to that height that my knees stopped hurting on every ride. So I guess I have no choice but to persevere.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43252014


 
Thats a tadd unlucky but glad your not seriously injured .. clipless takes a bit of time to get right, I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## Leescfc79 (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Will this be all in one go or are there a stop or two..



It's 15 miles to the port, a ferry journey across to the Isle of Wight, 65 miles there and then ferry back for 15 miles return to the start so quite a few rest periods....I think I'll need them!


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Thats a tadd unlucky but glad your not seriously injured .. clipless takes a bit of time to get right, I'm still getting used to it.


 
Thanks, I'm thinking of getting some new pedals. They are the cheapest ones Shimano do and I don't get on with them at all. Even on the loosest setting it's quite difficult to clip out. I have to keep spraying them with WD-40 every few days otherwise it's impossible to get my foot out.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Mar 2013)

First time out in the bib shorts tonight. Must be more stream lined. Made a nice change not to take longer to get ready than it takes to do a ride. Can't wait for the lighter evenings. 
https://www.strava.com/rides/43261372


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> It's 15 miles to the port, a ferry journey across to the Isle of Wight, 65 miles there and then ferry back for 15 miles return to the start so quite a few rest periods....I think I'll need them!


 
Cool..


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking of getting some new pedals. They are the cheapest ones Shimano do and I don't get on with them at all. Even on the loosest setting it's quite difficult to clip out. I have to keep spraying them with WD-40 every few days otherwise it's impossible to get my foot out.


 
I've tried both the road SPD SL's and mtb SPD's and found the mtb one's better thats just my thoughts mind...


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> First time out in the bib shorts tonight. Must be more stream lined. Made a nice change not to take longer to get ready than it takes to do a ride. Can't wait for the lighter evenings.
> https://www.strava.com/rides/43261372


 
Must be getting warmer then..


----------



## kerndog (5 Mar 2013)

yeah I got out for another 20 miler toda and it was lovely, almost too hot for a jacket. Still a bugger of a headwind all the way home though. nearly spring though!


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

First time on this hill.. Phew.. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/43247721

Seriously thinking about another bike after this..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Slight slant... How have you got on with a hybrid as I might have to get one?


 
Absolutely love it, I have a Felt QX70, really comfortable to ride. I have taken off the front suspension and put normal forks on it, the bike is tough as old boots, has been through a few crashes and survived. Still have it on 38 tyres, thinking of dropping that to 32s as the worst it sees is cycle paths.


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I've tried both the road SPD SL's and mtb SPD's and found the mtb one's better thats just my thoughts mind...


 
I might try those out. They're double sided aren't they? Would certainly make it easier to clip in to them!



Boon 51 said:


> First time on this hill.. Phew..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43247721
> 
> Seriously thinking about another bike after this..


 
Blimey, that's some hill. The terrain map around where you live is terrifying, I don't think I'd ever have started if I lived in what's practically a mountain range.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> First time on this hill.. Phew..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43247721
> 
> Seriously thinking about another bike after this..


 
Looking at that a hybrid might be to heavy. I'm with Typhon, if I had that around me I would never get on a bike again.


----------



## Reece (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> First time on this hill.. Phew..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43247721
> 
> Seriously thinking about another bike after this..


Now that's a hill.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Now that's a hill.


That's not a hill , that's a wall with a slight lean.


----------



## Reece (5 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> That's not a hill , that's a wall with a slight lean.


Lol!

I fancy the challenge of that, best I've got close to me is http://app.strava.com/segments/631929. Though I'm yet to tackle it.


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Lol!
> 
> I fancy the challenge of that, best I've got close to me is http://app.strava.com/segments/631929. Though I'm yet to tackle it.


 
I've got this one near me: http://app.strava.com/segments/682064

You've got that "joy" to come on the Shakespeare 100.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Lol!
> 
> I fancy the challenge of that, best I've got close to me is http://app.strava.com/segments/631929. Though I'm yet to tackle it.


 
I've walked up it if that counts.


----------



## Reece (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've walked up it if that counts.


http://connect.garmin.com/course/2546510

I've planned this as a bit of hill training, some nice climbs round the area.


----------



## Reece (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I've got this one near me: http://app.strava.com/segments/682064
> 
> You've got that "joy" to come on the Shakespeare 100.


Oh nice..... lol. Be a nice surprise haha.

Worries me that the KOM of that only just managed 11.9mph avg up it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> http://connect.garmin.com/course/2546510
> 
> I've planned this as a bit of hill training, some nice climbs round the area.


I won't be after the gpx file for that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Oh nice..... lol. Be a nice surprise haha.
> 
> Worries me that the KOM of that only just managed 11.9mph avg up it.


KOM means nothing, even I have one or two


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Absolutely love it, I have a Felt QX70, really comfortable to ride. I have taken off the front suspension and put normal forks on it, the bike is tough as old boots, has been through a few crashes and survived. Still have it on 38 tyres, thinking of dropping that to 32s as the worst it sees is cycle paths.


 
Look's like I will start a thread on what bike to get in the bike section as doing strava as given me a few issues..


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Oh nice..... lol. Be a nice surprise haha.
> 
> Worries me that the KOM of that only just managed 11.9mph avg up it.


I'd be happy with an avg of 5 or 6 or could just get up it.


----------



## Reece (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I won't be after the gpx file for that!


You sure, it will always be here if you change your mind


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I might try those out. They're double sided aren't they? Would certainly make it easier to clip in to them!
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey, that's some hill. The terrain map around where you live is terrifying, I don't think I'd ever have started if I lived in what's practically a mountain range.


 

I got a pair of Shimano 540 pedals..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Look's like I will start a thread on what bike to get in the bike section as doing strava as given me a few issues..


 
Probably a good idea, you will get loads of good advice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> You sure, it will always be here if you change your mind


I get knackered going up the canal path hill and that is only 1/10th of a mile, granted it is 10% (or so the sign says at the top)


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> That's not a hill , that's a wall with a slight lean.


 
Coming down the other side is shorter in distance but steeper.


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Probably a good idea, you will get loads of good advice.


 
Cheers mate...


----------



## boybiker (5 Mar 2013)

I had a good commute into work and on the way back today. It was a little cold this morning and lovely on the way back but not windy either way. I think that's why my times improved but I would like to think its because my fitness is getting better 

Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/43208694

Ride home: http://app.strava.com/activities/43272551


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a good commute into work and on the way back today. It was a little cold this morning and lovely on the way back but not windy either way. I think that's why my times improved but I would like to think its because my fitness is getting better
> 
> Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/43208694
> 
> Ride home: http://app.strava.com/activities/43272551


 
Its good when you can look at what you have ridden and smile with achivement...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Its good when you can look at what you have ridden and smile with achivement...


Got to agree there.
No time tonight to make any comments.
http://app.strava.com/activities/43278223 ride home.
http://app.strava.com/activities/43276804 to photo group, a few new p.b's.


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Mar 2013)

Made a fair effort in my night ride but shorter distance, eyes felt really sore tonight. I think I'm about an hour behind my target for the Taylor Challenge. http://app.strava.com/activities/43305937


----------



## Typhon (5 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Made a fair effort in my night ride but shorter distance, eyes felt really sore tonight. I think I'm about an hour behind my target for the Taylor Challenge. http://app.strava.com/activities/43305937


 
Nice one Andy. I prefer exercising at night but I've never done a night ride. How do you find it? I've seen quite a few people on this forum say it's better and they feel safer cycling on country lanes at night but I'm not so sure.


----------



## AndyPeace (6 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Nice one Andy. I prefer exercising at night but I've never done a night ride. How do you find it? I've seen quite a few people on this forum say it's better and they feel safer cycling on country lanes at night but I'm not so sure.


Yeah, with decent lights it's a blast...I love cutting through the still of night!. you can see traffic much sooner because of lights so I feel safe, as to safer, I'll sit on the fence there! there's much less chance of traffic incidents as there's less to zero traffic. I've taken on roads I've not cycled before in the dark this week and enjoyed it and tackled off road terrain on my road tires( with the moon breaking through some cloud, even at slow speed, it felt like a great cycling moment). You feel like your going much faster, especially on dark cloudy nights, were your light ends your vision, I find it raises my adrenaline, makes me feel sharper and more focused. It always feels daring being in the middle of nowhere in the dark of night and I find it challenges my confidence as much as my bike handling. There's something awesome about encountering nocturnal wildlife too. Usually I pace myself a bit slower at night, but put some effort in tonight, other than the descent which I whimped out on. I always let some one know where I'm going and when I expect to be back...as is good sense.


----------



## RWright (6 Mar 2013)

I only got 10 miles in this evening. The roads were wet so I took out my rain bike, no rain while I was riding and surprisingly very little wind. I was going to go for more when I got back after I started to ride some extra miles. I had a visit from the p word fairy. I wasn't carrying a saddle bag since I don't have any extra tubes for the Rain unit anyway. Try finding some older 26 x 1 3/8th size tubes with presta valves in the states . I guess I will have to go with Schrader type tubes or order from the UK.

Too bad I don't get Giro credit for the 19 minute push home. I did save it as a Strava run though.
Speaking of the Giro Challenge I just noticed a weather advisory for my area:
* Winds...northwest at 25 to 35 mph with gusts as high as 40 to 50
mph.

* Timing...the strongest winds are expected Wednesday afternoon
and evening as a low pressure system deepens along the mid
Atlantic coast.

* Impacts...winds of this magnitude can down trees and result in
isolated power outages.

hmmm.

I enjoy riding at night, get a Cree T6 or two and own the night. The worst part of night riding to me is not being able to scan very far off the sides of the roads for animals running across the road and running up on pot holes. I normally slow down at night just for those reasons. Much more so for animals, the roads in my state are actually not bad compared to other states I have been in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I only got 10 miles in this evening. The roads were wet so I took out my rain bike, no rain while I was riding and surprisingly very little wind. I was going to go for more when I got back after I started to ride some extra miles. I had a visit from the p word fairy. I wasn't carrying a saddle bag since I don't have any extra tubes for the Rain unit anyway. Try finding some older 26 x 1 3/8th size tubes with presta valves in the states . I guess I will have to go with Schrader type tubes or order from the UK.
> 
> Too bad I don't get Giro credit for the 19 minute push home. I did save it as a Strava run though.
> Speaking of the Giro Challenge I just noticed a weather advisory for my area:
> ...


Sounds like a day off, we dont get so many animals, though sheep are a problem and deer, depending were you are.
EDIT I forgot badgers, foxes and hedgehogs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2013)

This giro challenge is killing my average speed , doing wonders for the mileage though, should hit 300 miles for the last 7 days on the way home tonight.


----------



## Kins (6 Mar 2013)

Got chased by two horses the other day on my MTB going down a green lane through their feild. Wasnt pleasant and have no idea why.

Been out with step brother for a few miles today because he needs the exercise.


----------



## Typhon (6 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Yeah, with decent lights it's a blast...I love cutting through the still of night!. you can see traffic much sooner because of lights so I feel safe, as to safer, I'll sit on the fence there! there's much less chance of traffic incidents as there's less to zero traffic. I've taken on roads I've not cycled before in the dark this week and enjoyed it and tackled off road terrain on my road tires( with the moon breaking through some cloud, even at slow speed, it felt like a great cycling moment). You feel like your going much faster, especially on dark cloudy nights, were your light ends your vision, I find it raises my adrenaline, makes me feel sharper and more focused. It always feels daring being in the middle of nowhere in the dark of night and I find it challenges my confidence as much as my bike handling. There's something awesome about encountering nocturnal wildlife too. Usually I pace myself a bit slower at night, but put some effort in tonight, other than the descent which I whimped out on. I always let some one know where I'm going and when I expect to be back...as is good sense.


 
Yeah I reckon if I went out after about 9pm there'd be almost no traffic around here. And if you heard some nutter coming up behind you way too fast you could just hop onto the verge I suppose, most drivers drive fairly slowly at night here though.

The wildlife would be a bit of a problem though. We have deer here who just love to jump across the roads from field to field. I wouldn't want a deer landing on me! 

I'd like to give it a go but I think I'd need a hi viz jacket and about 6 flashing lights before I felt safe.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Mar 2013)

I'm thinking of trying an early morning ride. I commuted up Saintbury at 06.20 this morning ( in car) lovely and quiet and now light enough. Just need a small see me type front light.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'm thinking of trying an early morning ride. I commuted up Saintbury at 06.20 this morning ( in car) lovely and quiet and now light enough. Just need a small see me type front light.


 
That's what I do Brian. Have been setting out around 6.45am. I have the Moon Meteor on the front and the Niterider Cherrybomb on the back. Both reasonably bright.

Managed my longest ride so far this morning at 32 miles. Unfortunately our weather is about to break down for at least four or five days. Strongish cold winds with persistent rain  It's hard forcing yourself out in it if you are not commuting or training for something in particular. I was managing to keep up with the Strava Challenge too but can't see me making it if I have to take days off. Riding 2 hours is really all I am comfortable with at the moment so I would never catch up again. Just a bit of fun though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Brian if you want a cheap bright light look at this thread. It's done me all Winter, and during the day when it's been non to bright, as bright as it is though it doesn't stop you getting knocked off.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/
I just picked up some A530 SPD pedals for £30. (Price match at Evans)
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-a530-spd-single-sided-touring-pedals/ I know it's Wiggle but it's what I matched.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Mar 2013)

I remember that link thanks Nigel, I won't be going out in the dark though so will just go for some small led flash type thing.

Like the pedals.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

To be honest Brian, you can hardly see them if they are cheap ones, your probably better getting these, at least they can use the 18650 rechargeable battery's (mind you would need to buy them and a charger.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2xCree-Q5...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item257b1d374b
Ignore the pictures showing light output, most people cant make it look right.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

I dont know about unclipping, I cant get in them


----------



## Scotty1991 (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Brian if you want a cheap bright light look at this thread. It's done me all Winter, and during the day when it's been non to bright, as bright as it is though it doesn't stop you getting knocked off.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/


 
These look good. Might have to invest in some for when i want to do night rides on the country roads.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> These look good. Might have to invest in some for when i want to do night rides on the country roads.


Certainly bright enough, if you read through theres a post about a diffuser, which spreads the light


----------



## Scotty1991 (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Certainly bright enough, if you read through theres a post about a diffuser, which spreads the light


How long does the batteries last on them?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

on the T6, its never run out on me yet, but when we had the snow I was out for about 2 1/2 hrs with it on full, and the warning light came on whilst I was outside taking pictures, so I guess 3 hrs on max, but that will only be a problem if your on country lanes all the time, on low it's bright enough for traffic in town.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> on the T6, its never run out on me yet, but when we had the snow I was out for about 2 1/2 hrs with it on full, and the warning light came on whilst I was outside taking pictures, so I guess 3 hrs on max, but that will only be a problem if your on country lanes all the time, on low it's bright enough for traffic in town.


blow me it ran out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Just tried out the new pedals, cant say I am impressed really, haven't fallen over yet, but did get two p.b.'s though I wasn't really trying. I think i need to tweak them as I seemed to far from the pedals in comparison to my clips, though I have changed a lot this last week and still getting used to the saddle.
On the plus it is the 8th day at +14mph even though this one was only just @ 14.01mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/43393874


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> To be honest Brian, you can hardly see them if they are cheap ones, your probably better getting these, at least they can use the 18650 rechargeable battery's (mind you would need to buy them and a charger.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2xCree-Q5...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item257b1d374b
> Ignore the pictures showing light output, most people cant make it look right.


I like the look and price of these Nigel. Thanks for the link.


----------



## AndyPeace (6 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah I reckon if I went out after about 9pm there'd be almost no traffic around here. And if you heard some nutter coming up behind you way too fast you could just hop onto the verge I suppose, most drivers drive fairly slowly at night here though.
> 
> The wildlife would be a bit of a problem though. We have deer here who just love to jump across the roads from field to field. I wouldn't want a deer landing on me!
> 
> I'd like to give it a go but I think I'd need a hi viz jacket and about 6 flashing lights before I felt safe.


 
I've got my blue aldi jacket (which has a few reflective stripes on) a 1200lumeun front light (and a back up torch) reflective straps around my ankles; and a knog blinder and a backup light on the rear...I keep one on constant and one flashing. It's one of those elastic band attachments on the front light so I pull it up and push it down to dip or full beam. I shall be adding spoke reflectors and a band on front light on the fork at some point when I have a budget for such things...

Where abouts are the deer popular? I can see myself heading that way!


----------



## Billy Adam (6 Mar 2013)

Got another 27 miles in tonight, went a different route to try and build some time up for the giro challenge, got to try and pace my self more. Wasn't pushing tonight but still getting to 18-19 mph. https://www.strava.com/rides/43406405


----------



## Typhon (6 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've got my blue aldi jacket (which has a few reflective stripes on) a 1200lumeun front light (and a back up torch) reflective straps around my ankles; and a knog blinder and a backup light on the rear...I keep one on constant and one flashing. It's one of those elastic band attachments on the front light so I pull it up and push it down to dip or full beam. I shall be adding spoke reflectors and a band on front light on the fork at some point when I have a budget for such things...
> 
> Where abouts are the deer popular? I can see myself heading that way!


 
Well they should see you in all that! I was just out in the car though and driving at 40-50mph on country lanes I had people tailgating me constantly which makes me wonder just how fast they would drive if I wasn't there. It's a bit concerning when you think about cycling in the dark. I'm not a slow driver in any means, on the motorway you'll see me in the fast lane doing *cough* 70mph *cough*  but I do speeds that are appropriate to the road and 60 on a country lane at night is very dangerous. Just tonight a badger crossed right in front of me, if I hadn't been doing 30 I probably wouldn't have been able to stop in time. Which would have killed the badger and probably the car too!

There are wild deer on Bredon Hill, particularly the northern side of it and they roam down the hill into the fields between Little Comberton, Great Comberton and Eckington and jump across roads as they please. The important thing to remember is that if you see one, the rest of the group won't be far behind. Something motorists seem to forget, unfortunately.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well they should see you in all that! I was just out in the car though and driving at 40-50mph on country lanes I had people tailgating me constantly which makes me wonder just how fast they would drive if I wasn't there. It's a bit concerning when you think about cycling in the dark. I'm not a slow driver in any means, on the motorway you'll see me in the *fast lane* doing *cough* 70mph *cough*  but I do speeds that are appropriate to the road and 60 on a country lane at night is very dangerous. Just tonight a badger crossed right in front of me, if I hadn't been doing 30 I probably wouldn't have been able to stop in time. Which would have killed the badger and probably the car too!


Sorry James, I have to correct you here, it's lane three or four or five, there is no such thing as a fast lane as the speed limit applies to all three lanes (unless indicated by warning signs), and you should be to the left lane where possible. Though I am sure you know this.
Mind I am one to comment who lost his license through drink (told you in a previous post I had a problem with it)
P.S. who said cleats were good, I cant f'ing get in mine.


----------



## Typhon (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry James, I have to correct you here, it's lane three or four or five, there is no such thing as a fast lane as the speed limit applies to all three lanes (unless indicated by warning signs), and you should be to the left lane where possible. Though I am sure you know this.
> Mind I am one to comment who lost his license through drink (told you in a previous post I had a problem with it)


 
Well that's the colloquial term for it  I am not a lane hog though, I move over when possible. It's just doing *cough* 70mph *cough* the opportunity doesn't come up much on busy motorways.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well that's the colloquial term for it  I am not a lane hog though, I move over when possible. It's just doing *cough* 70mph *cough* the opportunity *doesn't come up much on busy motorways*.


I am sure not these days, thing is the more the term is used the more the idiots on the road think that's what it is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

Getting there with these cleats, can't say I like them though, and there's me thinking I might be progressing to novice level.
Just been out trying them and got this p.b. and a couple of 2nd's on the same stretch.
http://app.strava.com/activities/43429302#734048874
6's quicker from 9.0 to 9.9 mph. avg grade 5.2%


----------



## SWSteve (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Getting there with these cleats, can't say I like them though, and there's me thinking I might be progressing to novice level.


Is it your first time with clipon shoes/cleats? Or just a change in the cleat itself?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is it your first time with clipon shoes/cleats? Or just a change in the cleat itself?


First time, can't engage them well at all, no problem getting out ( I am used to clips so always had to remember) Shoes are the same. i guess it's just practise.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> First time, can't engage them well at all, no problem getting out ( I am used to clips so always had to remember) Shoes are the same. i guess it's just practise.


So you now have to clip in/out, but are using the same shoes?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So you now have to clip in/out, but are using the same shoes?


Why crazy, they are SPD shoes.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why crazy, they are SPD shoes.


Ohhhh, I thought you were going from wearing shoes, i.e. trainers, to now having to clip in. What inspired the change of clip/cleat?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Ohhhh, I thought you were going from wearing shoes, i.e. trainers, to now having to clip in. What inspired the change of clip/cleat?


fed up trying to get my foot back in the clip. especially in the dark.
I have had these since i started back in June (well I got them in July), with the purpose of changing when could afford and if I kept it up.


----------



## Greeny1210 (6 Mar 2013)

Managed to do my newbie loop in a quicker time, http://app.strava.com/activities/43381637
and only 2 out of breath rests instead of 3-4 quite happy after just 1 week, feel a bit more comfy on the bike, no way I can ride on roads though, traffic scares the sh1t out of me, should probably have some l plates for being on the pavement, way to wobbly to ride on the road though
I bought a wireless odometer which worked fine first 2 rides but does nothing now, other than read the time, no idea what I am doing with it either so that's useless now, meh 
also If I go from the 1st set of gears upto the 2nd set (no idea how to word it, its the one on my left handle) the chain/gears make loads of clunking noises and don't feel right, I have to go up more to the 3rd then back down to 2, so mainly I am riding in between 3rd and 6th gear depending on the incline/decline 

No idea if I should be using higher/lower gears 

cheers for the encouragement earlier in the thread guys btw


----------



## SWSteve (6 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Managed to do my newbie loop in a quicker time, http://app.strava.com/activities/43381637
> and only 2 out of breath rests instead of 3-4 quite happy after just 1 week, feel a bit more comfy on the bike, no way I can ride on roads though, traffic scares the sh1t out of me, should probably have some l plates for being on the pavement, way to wobbly to ride on the road though
> I bought a wireless odometer which worked fine first 2 rides but does nothing now, other than read the time, no idea what I am doing with it either so that's useless now, meh
> also If I go from the 1st set of gears upto the 2nd set (no idea how to word it, its the one on my left handle) the chain/gears make loads of clunking noises and don't feel right, I have to go up more to the 3rd then back down to 2, so mainly I am riding in between 3rd and 6th gear depending on the incline/decline
> ...


 
Looks a great loop, loads of opportunity to add small icreases of distance without much alteration of turning selection.
In regards to gearing, I'm no expert but for me the ones at front work: small - incline middle - flat big - decline. and then gears at back move to keep same/similar resistance but keep speed up.


----------



## AndyPeace (6 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/43430438

Perfect timing with the rain, it starts as I go out and stops the minute I reach home! Came down a descent I had not tried before, surface was 'a tad rural' and I think my avg speed on that bit would be comparable to my climb at Saintbury! It was dark and raining  Came across two cars tonight, one near Hatfield on my return, who stopped and pulled over to let me pass and one near the end on Fox lane, where we both slowed to a snails pace to pass each other carefully. I don't mind the rain, but it made the mud on some of the roads a bit slippery, so I didn't push as hard as I planned.


----------



## monkeylc (6 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Got another 27 miles in tonight, went a different route to try and build some time up for the giro challenge, got to try and pace my self more. Wasn't pushing tonight but still getting to 18-19 mph. https://www.strava.com/rides/43406405


 
you a non stop animal


----------



## monkeylc (7 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Managed to do my newbie loop in a quicker time


 
 

that's what matters mate. concentrate on beating yourself! 

the best person to beat! (doesn't get the arse) 

Can still have a good argument with him though, the fookin daffodil


----------



## monkeylc (7 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> First time, can't engage them well at all, no problem getting out .


 

Had same problem matey,just keep going and it'll be gone in no time trust me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Had same problem matey,just keep going and it'll be gone in no time trust me.


Thanks, I will, if i can keep going though my avg speed always seemed to go down, I don't think i will let this stop me.


----------



## monkeylc (7 Mar 2013)

need to get out for a ride!!


But................going bed now.....







1 day off and been for an job interview....................sadly cant cycle cos I'll look like a mess when i get there  

will do if I get the job though : )

15 mile a day (total)


----------



## RWright (7 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Where abouts are the deer popular? I can see myself heading that way!


 
I have them in my front yard sometimes, and about everywhere I ride. You might need some pontoons to get here, I think they make pedal powered ones now.  BTW, the expression "deer in the headlights" is real. I have tried it with a very bright flashlight I have at home. I imagine with a T6 it is the same. You may have to make some noise to scare them off, they will freeze.


----------



## lavoisier (7 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> need to get out for a ride!!
> 
> 
> But................going bed now.....
> ...


 
Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Typhon (7 Mar 2013)

'kinell I accidentally wandered into a thread about politics last night and now I have tin foil hatters telling me that the invasion of Afghanistan was about oil, even though it doesn't even have any. Cause obviously it was nothing to do with 3000 people dying in New York or anything!

Note to self: Stay away from those kind of threads! Or maybe just most of the forum...

More importantly, it's still raining constantly and my shoulder still hurts from my fall.  Trying to find the motivation to use the Turbo at lunchtime but it's difficult.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 'kinell I accidentally wandered into a thread about politics last night and now I have tin foil hatters telling me that the invasion of Afghanistan was about oil, even though it doesn't even have any. Cause obviously it was nothing to do with 3000 people dying in New York or anything!
> 
> Note to self: Stay away from those kind of threads! Or maybe just most of the forum...
> 
> More importantly, it's still raining constantly and my shoulder still hurts from my fall.  Trying to find the motivation to use the Turbo at lunchtime but it's difficult.


 
Ha, ha....you should know better. Steer well clear of religion and politics.

Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hope it heals quickly.

Miserable here today. That good Scots word dreich sums it up nicely. Dull, cold and constant heavy drizzle. Was needing a rest day anyway. Only problem is outlook is more of the same with winds picking up too......can see several rest days on the horizon!


----------



## Typhon (7 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha....you should know better. Steer well clear of religion and politics.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hope it heals quickly.
> 
> Miserable here today. That good Scots word dreich sums it up nicely. Dull, cold and constant heavy drizzle. Was needing a rest day anyway. Only problem is outlook is more of the same with winds picking up too......can see several rest days on the horizon!


 
Yep I should have known better! I've steered well clear of the current affairs forum on here but this thread was in the cafe and now I've got sucked in. I've tried to unsubscribe from the thread several times but it keeps telling me when someone has replied!

The weather is the same here  It's going to continue up to and including Saturday and then from Sunday onwards there's going to be very strong winds as well as black cloud, sigh. This is how I lost fitness before in Feb and Jan, too many rest days!. I had one yesterday so I really don't want to do nothing again today. Must try and find the motivation for the dreaded turbo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha....you should know better. Steer well clear of religion and politics.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hope it heals quickly.
> 
> Miserable here today. That good Scots word dreich sums it up nicely. Dull, cold and constant heavy drizzle. Was needing a rest day anyway. Only problem is outlook is more of the same with winds picking up too......can see several rest days on the horizon!


 


Typhon said:


> Yep I should have known better! I've steered well clear of the current affairs forum on here but this thread was in the cafe and now I've got sucked in. I've tried to unsubscribe from the thread several times but it keeps telling me when someone has replied!
> 
> The weather is the same here  It's going to continue up to and including Saturday and then from Sunday onwards there's going to be very strong winds as well as black cloud, sigh. This is how I lost fitness before in Feb and Jan, too many rest days!. I had one yesterday so I really don't want to do nothing again today. Must try and find the motivation for the dreaded turbo.


 
Get yersen's some waterproofs, ride slower and enjoy a nice hot drink when you get back. Even if you do a few miles you will feel pleased with yourselves.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get yersen's some waterproofs, ride slower and enjoy a nice hot drink when you get back. Even if you do a few miles you will feel pleased with yourselves.


 
Deep down I know you are right. Feeling a bit guilty, although in all fairness, I was getting a bit leg weary and saddle sore anyway.

I have a decent exercise bike but I detest it. Had a 4 mile dog walk this morning and going again at 2. Keeps the legs moving I suppose.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Deep down I know you are right. Feeling a bit guilty, although in all fairness, I was getting a bit leg weary and saddle sore anyway.
> 
> I have a decent exercise bike but I detest it. Had a 4 mile dog walk this morning and going again at 2. Keeps the legs moving I suppose.


The hours you have done this week there is no reason to feel guilty, my saddle soreness has about gone, though must admit I am free wheeling more this week than normal


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 'kinell I accidentally wandered into a thread about politics last night and now I have tin foil hatters telling me that the invasion of Afghanistan was about oil, even though it doesn't even have any. Cause obviously it was nothing to do with 3000 people dying in New York or anything!
> 
> Note to self: Stay away from those kind of threads! Or maybe just most of the forum...
> 
> More importantly, it's still raining constantly and my shoulder still hurts from my fall.  Trying to find the motivation to use the Turbo at lunchtime but it's difficult.


Ha ha, I wandered into that thread by mistake, couldn't hit the back button quick enough!


----------



## Typhon (7 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Ha ha, I wandered into that thread by mistake, couldn't hit the back button quick enough!


 
I don't blame you mate, I think most sane people do......which is why those threads are always full of nutters!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I don't blame you mate, I think most sane people do......which is why those threads are always full of nutters!


Can I go join, spent some time in the nut hose.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 'kinell I accidentally wandered into a thread about politics last night and now I have tin foil hatters telling me that the invasion of Afghanistan was about oil, even though it doesn't even have any. Cause obviously it was nothing to do with 3000 people dying in New York or anything!
> 
> Note to self: Stay away from those kind of threads! Or maybe just most of the forum...
> 
> More importantly, it's still raining constantly and my shoulder still hurts from my fall.  Trying to find the motivation to use the Turbo at lunchtime but it's difficult.


 
The whole world has an obsession with invading Afganistan. I'm not saying there is some kind of alien artifact there...but there is some kind of alien artifact there


----------



## sheffgirl (7 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Managed to do my newbie loop in a quicker time, http://app.strava.com/activities/43381637
> and only 2 out of breath rests instead of 3-4 quite happy after just 1 week, feel a bit more comfy on the bike, no way I can ride on roads though, traffic scares the sh1t out of me, should probably have some l plates for being on the pavement, way to wobbly to ride on the road though
> I bought a wireless odometer which worked fine first 2 rides but does nothing now, other than read the time, no idea what I am doing with it either so that's useless now, meh
> also If I go from the 1st set of gears upto the 2nd set (no idea how to word it, its the one on my left handle) the chain/gears make loads of clunking noises and don't feel right, I have to go up more to the 3rd then back down to 2, so mainly I am riding in between 3rd and 6th gear depending on the incline/decline
> ...


 
Well done, keep it up 
It's taken me a while to get the confidence to ride on the roads.
Gears-wise I normally set off in the biggest gear because its downhill first, then flat on my commute. I drop the gears if my legs start to ache a bit, and go up again if I feel like my legs are spinning pointlessly. I haven't really used the lowest set of gears, even on hills because when I go to the lower gears I start to wobble more, especially when standing up.


----------



## RWright (7 Mar 2013)

Sorry to hear the weather is not cooperating for the challenge in some places there. I didn't ride yesterday but am getting ready to go out now. I am now three hours or so behind schedule, but the weather here is not forecast to be bad except for maybe rain one day next week, not sure about the wind but temperatures are looking better now. I even see a 21c temp forecast for Monday. That is how I know spring is about here, highs above 21c during the day. My cat is even starting to act more stupid than normal and his coat is starting to look a little more chocolate color than black. I think the toe covers are coming off this weekend.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Sorry to hear the weather is not cooperating for the challenge in some places there. I didn't ride yesterday but am getting ready to go out now. I am now three hours or so behind schedule, but the weather here is not forecast to be bad except for maybe rain one day next week, not sure about the wind but temperatures are looking better now. I even see a 21c temp forecast for Monday. That is how I know spring is about here, highs above 21c during the day. My cat is even starting to act more stupid than normal and his coat is starting to look a little more chocolate color than black. I think the toe covers are coming off this weekend.


 
Can't help being a bit jealous of your weather  Wind really picking up here now and heavy rain/wintry showers forecast right through till Monday. Bummer!

Oh, and my cat is currently curled up fast asleep on my lap. She waits till I go to bed and has a mad spell of belting around the house.


----------



## Greeny1210 (7 Mar 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> Well done, keep it up
> It's taken me a while to get the confidence to ride on the roads.
> Gears-wise I normally set off in the biggest gear because its downhill first, then flat on my commute. I drop the gears if my legs start to ache a bit, and go up again if I feel like my legs are spinning pointlessly. I haven't really used the lowest set of gears, even on hills because when I go to the lower gears I start to wobble more, especially when standing up.


 

Cheers Sheffgirl 

Just saw your other post too, nice to see a fellow Sheffielder on here  

There just seems to many nut cases on the road and seeing as I aint ridden a bike since I was kid, I'm in no rush to join them  
How are you getting on with your rockrider ? (noticed we have the same bike) 
I changed my seat because the one you get with it is shocking, got a charger spoon which is much better and some cheap padded shorts from decathlon for now which are both much better than my first 2 rides which I didn't want to sit down for rest of day after (problem with them is I have pretty big thighs so even though they fit well they are reyt tight round there and I come off the bike walking like john wayne as top of my legs are numb.

Let me know if you find any good and flat routes in sheffield btw


----------



## boybiker (7 Mar 2013)

I managed to commute into work and back today regardless of the rain! Although the commute home was some what slow as I seemed to have to stop at every junction / set of lights.

Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/43462373

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/43506952

I'm doing a 35 mile ride on Saturday with a few others on here which will be my longest ride to date! Hopefully I will make it in one piece.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Sorry to hear the weather is not cooperating for the challenge in some places there. I didn't ride yesterday but am getting ready to go out now. I am now three hours or so behind schedule, but the weather here is not forecast to be bad except for maybe rain one day next week, not sure about the wind but temperatures are looking better now. I even see a 21c temp forecast for Monday. That is how I know spring is about here, highs above 21c during the day. My cat is even starting to act more stupid than normal and his coat is starting to look a little more chocolate color than black. I think the toe covers are coming off this weekend.


 
Hopefully we will see those sort of temperatures sometime this year!. Managed to get 3 1/2 hours done for the challenge today, 2hrs am and 1 1/2 hours pm. PM ride was very very wet. Forecast is crappy for the next few days along with snow forecast for Monday, looks like the ice tyres will be going back on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to commute into work and back today regardless of the rain! Although the commute home was some what slow as I seemed to have to stop at every junction / set of lights.
> 
> Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/43462373
> 
> ...


 
If you can do 20 miles, you can do 35 miles, you'll be fine.


----------



## boybiker (7 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can do 20 miles, you can do 35 miles, you'll be fine.


 
I hope so. I'm use to ridding on my own so ridding with others will be a pleasant change. 

I just hope the weathers not too bad on Saturday!


----------



## AndyPeace (7 Mar 2013)

Tried clear glasses in the rain today, as sometimes my eyes really sting. Did not get on with them and I do hold them responsible for making my front tire flat :/ I'm sure I'd have seen the piece of glass , it was massive! Still managed to extend my commute home a little. Off out again, but only a quick 'bout, I feel knackered!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hopefully we will see those sort of temperatures sometime this year!. Managed to get 3 1/2 hours done for the challenge today, 2hrs am and 1 1/2 hours pm. PM ride was very very wet. Forecast is crappy for the next few days along with snow forecast for Monday, looks like the ice tyres will be going back on.


8/8/2012 last time I rode in 20+C


AndyPeace said:


> Tried clear glasses in the rain today, as sometimes my eyes really sting. Did not get on with them and I do hold them responsible for making my front tire flat :/ I'm sure I'd have seen the piece of glass , it was massive! Still managed to extend my commute home a little. Off out again, but only a quick 'bout, I feel knackered!


I ran over some glass, but the tyres seem fine, though I did hit one hell of a pot hole Wed night.
Cleats well I think I am getting there.
http://app.strava.com/activities/43534792#736201480 increase from 15.9mph to 18.7 47,s quicker over 1.4 miles -.5%
This I am rather proud of (watch me fall tomorrow), http://app.strava.com/activities/43534792#736201493
from 10.7mph to 12.4 mph, 18's quicker over 0.4 miles @ 3.7%
I thought I might have got this tonight http://app.strava.com/activities/43534775#736201104 but could only match my best time, but I have done it three times this month all over 11mph, still want to get that sub 3 mins


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to commute into work and back today regardless of the rain! Although the commute home was some what slow as I seemed to have to stop at every junction / set of lights.
> 
> Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/43462373
> 
> ...


As Chris says the distance will be easy for you in company. You get rides like that, like the run I have in the morning some of the segments are lights dependent on strava, as it doesn't exclude stopping time.


----------



## RWright (8 Mar 2013)

I got a couple of hours in today. It was sunshine but a little windy on my main route so I decided to do a little exploring on the country roads. There is a park not far off my main route but I have not been there since I was a kid. I remember there were some hills there but didn't remember that much. I wonder why most things seem smaller now than when I was a kid, except hills. 

The hills were not that bad, I started with basically no momentum from the bottom and made it up fine just staying seated. The park is much closer to my route than I realized. The roads are two lane with hardly any paved shoulder outside the white outside line and are not finished as smooth as I like but I will not hesitate to ride them. The traffic is very light and the drivers I did encounter gave plenty of room when they went by. This area leads out into a very large similar rural environment. I am glad I went there, I think I am going to enjoy riding out there. I only saw a few dogs too. At one house four pretty good size dogs came running out to the road barking and I was going slow up the hill. Fortunately, they stayed off the road and backed off before they made me too uncomfortable. 

I think I am going to ride more of these rural areas this weekend for the challenge. I am making some spaghetti right now for some fuel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I got a couple of hours in today. It was sunshine but a little windy on my main route so I decided to do a little exploring on the country roads. There is a park not far off my main route but I have not been there since I was a kid. I remember there were some hills there but didn't remember that much. I wonder why most things seem smaller now than when I was a kid, except hills.
> 
> The hills were not that bad, I started with basically no momentum from the bottom and made it up fine just staying seated. The park is much closer to my route than I realized. The roads are two lane with hardly any paved shoulder outside the white outside line and are not finished as smooth as I like but I will not hesitate to ride them. The traffic is very light and the drivers I did encounter gave plenty of room when they went by. This area leads out into a very large similar rural environment. I am glad I went there, I think I am going to enjoy riding out there. I only saw a few dogs too. At one house four pretty good size dogs came running out to the road barking and I was going slow up the hill. Fortunately, they stayed off the road and backed off before they made me too uncomfortable.
> 
> I think I am going to ride more of these rural areas this weekend for the challenge. I am making some spaghetti right now for some fuel.


Nice to see you liking the hills Rocky,
I am still struggling a little getting the cleats in place. though the bike is running quite well, I am thinking of changing the 26 inner ring to a 28 and put a link back in, as the travel on the rear mech is a little stretched, it is only on the extremes i.e. 26/11 and 48/24 (neither gets used) though the 48/24 does if i forget i am in the 48/21 and go down one. (odd that you up to go down, and down to go up a gear)


----------



## RWright (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice to see you liking the hills Rocky,
> I am still struggling a little getting the cleats in place. though the bike is running quite well, I am thinking of changing the 26 inner ring to a 28 and put a link back in, as the travel on the rear mech is a little stretched, it is only on the extremes i.e. 26/11 and 48/24 (neither gets used) though the 48/24 does if i forget i am in the 48/21 and go down one. (odd that you up to go down, and down to go up a gear)


 
I started with my cleats moved all the way toward the back of my shoe and kept them straight, it has been working ok for me so far, by working ok I mean no knee pain, which was my objective, having a bad knee. I kept them straight because I bought some running shoes and the store guy had me do some running and walking so he could observe my pronation (roll of the foot while you walk or something like that). He said mine was abnormally straight , whatever that means. He told me to walk normal, I said I AM walking normal,but I believe him so I set my cleats straight and so far so good. I know it is not very scientific but it was all I had to work with. Just keep tweaking them, I think you will get it worked out, if your feet are even slightly higher off the pedals you may want to do a very minor seat height adjustment up also.

I am liking the bigger cassette cog on the back, I am not out looking for huge hills but I will be going down into many more river valleys so that means I have to get out of them. Plus the older country roads have more grade than the newer highway type roads I have been riding and the surface is not finished as smooth.
I am hoping that 34/28 can handle most anything around my area, although there is one or two more that I am going to go do that are the steepest I can think of. I want to get better before I head off to the Chapel HILL - HILLsboro area to do any riding. In my immediate area the most hills are not too far from where I live.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I am liking the bigger cassette cog on the back, I am not out looking for huge hills but I will be going down into many more river valleys so that means I have to get out of them. Plus the older country roads have more grade than the newer highway type roads I have been riding and the surface is not finished as smooth.
> I am hoping that 34/28 can handle most anything around my area, although there is one or two more that I am going to go do that are the steepest I can think of. I want to get better before I head off to the Chapel HILL - HILLsboro area to do any riding. In my immediate area the most hills are not too far from where I live.


34/28 is 31.94" my 26/24 is 28.5 26/21 (usually as low as I go) 32.6" so you should be fine.
I dropped the seat a little on Thursday, it's mainly connecting, unclipping is no problem, apart from maybe to much force.


----------



## RWright (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 34/28 is 31.94" my 26/24 is 28.5 26/21 (usually as low as I go) 32.6" so you should be fine.
> I dropped the seat a little on Thursday, it's mainly connecting, unclipping is no problem, apart from maybe to much force.


 
Clipping in was much more trouble for me than clipping out, still is. Just keep spinning the pedals with the clipped in foot. It will get easier.


----------



## RWright (8 Mar 2013)

I just noticed there was a Strava segment on my ride today. I didn't know it was there, I got smoked! 
I will have to go back sometime and tidy that time up a little, I was just cruising and listening to some classical music. I wont get close to those times posted I doubt but I can do a little better, I stopped at the bottom to read some signs at the park entrance. That was the steep hill that I did. I get the road names confused out in the sticks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I just noticed there was a Strava segment on my ride today. I didn't know it was there, I got smoked!
> I will have to go back sometime and tidy that time up a little, I was just cruising and listening to some classical music. I wont get close to those times posted I doubt but I can do a little better, I stopped at the bottom to read some signs at the park entrance. That was the steep hill that I did. I get the road names confused out in the sticks.


Thats what it's really about at our level, I have one KOM that is going to take some beating, but really all my segments I made are to see how I improve over time, just recently I have had some good times on some.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats what it's really about at our level, I have one KOM that is going to take some beating, but really all my segments I made are to see how I improve over time, just recently I have had some good times on some.


 
That's how I look at it as well Nigel. There are several obviously high class riders around here that put in amazing times. It wouldn't matter how much training I did I could barely reach half the speed they do.  Mind you, I think most of them are club riders half my age!


----------



## Creakyknee (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats what it's really about at our level, I have one KOM that is going to take some beating, but really all my segments I made are to see how I improve over time, just recently I have had some good times on some.


Yep, that's how I look at it, as long as i'm gradually improving over time i'm happy
Although I did get one KOM when I had a massive tailwind one day . Which will probably befuddle the local club racers : )


----------



## Snarf (8 Mar 2013)

Did my 12.02 miles in 53.50 today which is a whole one minute and thirty seconds off my best time.

I write this on oxygen from my hospital bed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

Snarf said:


> Did my 12.02 miles in 53.50 today which is a whole one minute and thirty seconds off my best time.
> 
> I write this on oxygen from my hospital bed.


It' gets better.
I got two broken spokes today, though one could have been last night.
I think I got a p.b on the way to the hospital, but not put it on strava yet, but apart from that nothing special, just couldn't get going today, but then it is the most difficult ride this week though not in terms of elevation of ft/mile
Well thats a surprise i though i didn't do too well on this http://app.strava.com/activities/43607442#738103560 but I cut 8's off my previous time. I got a bunch of 2nd's but as most of them it's only the 2nd time i guess that doesn't really count.
This I was surprised with too, http://app.strava.com/activities/43607436#738103536 but it is very traffic dependent towards the end of it. 
This is the one I thought I got http://app.strava.com/activities/43607436#738103533 from 14 to 16.1mph.


----------



## C Wood (8 Mar 2013)

I got a minor puncture a couple of weeks ago, fixed it no problem at all. A few days after that I hit a huge pothole which blew the seal around the repair, so I again tried to repair it. However I must have pinched the tube when re-fitting the tyre, because I got another hole in the inner tube. Fixed that, only for the exact same thing to happen again but this time the hole was much bigger. So I ordered another tube from the internet which I received today, only to find that the valve shaft isn't long enough to allow me to pump the tyre up when it's fitted...


----------



## boybiker (8 Mar 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Yep, that's how I look at it, as long as i'm gradually improving over time i'm happy
> Although I did get one KOM when I had a massive tailwind one day . Which will probably befuddle the local club racers : )


 
That's how I look at strava segments too, I'm happy just getting PB's. Some of the sections round here people are *averaging* 27 mph+!!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> I got a minor puncture a couple of weeks ago, fixed it no problem at all. A few days after that I hit a huge pothole which blew the seal around the repair, so I again tried to repair it. However I must have pinched the tube when re-fitting the tyre, because I got another hole in the inner tube. Fixed that, only for the exact same thing to happen again but this time the hole was much bigger. So I ordered another tube from the internet which I received today, only to find that the valve shaft isn't long enough to allow me to pump the tyre up when it's fitted...


 
That's a pain. You must have deep section rims and probably need tubes with a longer valve stem.


----------



## kerndog (8 Mar 2013)

Ah the dreaded pp word! I 've only had one (touch wood) so far... probably have one tomorrow now I said that...

I managed a lovely 20 miles today - went from sunshine to misty and back into sunshine. Lovely day down here, nearly too warm for a jacket. I realised just now that in the last 6 days I've covered 90 miles! Hoping to get another long one in over the weekend before we go back to 1 degree again!

http://app.strava.com/activities/43598257


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

C Wood said:


> I got a minor puncture a couple of weeks ago, fixed it no problem at all. A few days after that I hit a huge pothole which blew the seal around the repair, so I again tried to repair it. However I must have pinched the tube when re-fitting the tyre, because I got another hole in the inner tube. Fixed that, only for the exact same thing to happen again but this time the hole was much bigger. So I ordered another tube from the internet which I received today, only to find that the valve shaft isn't long enough to allow me to pump the tyre up when it's fitted...


As Mo says thats a pain, i have had a few, mainly when the tyres were a bit thin, it's spokes with me. something like 10 now.


----------



## kerndog (8 Mar 2013)

yep im the same, dont give a monkeys about over all score, but get a real chufty on with a PB. It's a great way to measure progress. Today I knocked nearly 30 seconds off he PB i got the ride before, I'd have never known that without strava. I actually thought I was slower today.


----------



## thegravestoneman (8 Mar 2013)

Dang just got one aswell, 10 miles on a dirt track and I get it on the roundabout near home. Only a mile push to get home though it's easier than removing the rear wheel on the butchers (it's hardly a quick release and the dogs not that patient) still picked up a quality abandoned tube on my ride and it looks like an easy repair.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> Ah the dreaded pp word! I 've only had one (touch wood) so far... probably have one tomorrow now I said that...
> 
> I managed a lovely 20 miles today - went from sunshine to misty and back into sunshine. Lovely day down here, nearly too warm for a jacket. I realised just now that in the last 6 days I've covered 90 miles! Hoping to get another long one in over the weekend before we go back to 1 degree again!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43598257


Well done, it was a bit yucky here today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> Ah the dreaded pp word! I 've only had one (touch wood) so far... probably have one tomorrow now I said that...
> 
> I managed a lovely 20 miles today - went from sunshine to misty and back into sunshine. Lovely day down here, nearly too warm for a jacket. I realised just now that in the last 6 days I've covered 90 miles! Hoping to get another long one in over the weekend before we go back to 1 degree again!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43598257


Interesting landscape you got there. That looks a tough first climb.


----------



## Typhon (8 Mar 2013)

Awful, awful weather here. Not just incessant rain but it's so dark! 

I managed a pitiful 5 miles on my turbo trainer last night:

http://app.strava.com/activities/43617560

And a slightly less pitiful 10 miles just now:

http://app.strava.com/activities/43617558

Oh well, it's better than nothing I suppose. I'll try and get out in the rain, wind and greyness tomorrow. Anything is better than the turbo.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Awful, awful weather here. Not just incessant rain but it's so dark!
> 
> I managed a pitiful 5 miles on my turbo trainer last night:
> 
> ...


Same here and worse weather to come. I am now regretting not doing even a short run this morning. My neighbour was out on his bike and he is 70 so I feel doubly guilty. Now getting a bit stir crazy with two days off. Talk of ice and snow showers tomorrow though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here and worse weather to come. I am now regretting not doing even a short run this morning. My neighbour was out on his bike and he is 70 so I feel doubly guilty. Now getting a bit stir crazy with two days off. Talk of ice and snow showers tomorrow though.


I aint bothered, got a wheel to repairs (again), if you didn't read before. Dont ever run on Weinman XR18 certainly the rear the fronts been fine this will have made it more than a1/4 of the spokes in 8 months.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I aint bothered, got a wheel to repairs (again), if you didn't read before. Dont ever run on Weinman XR18 certainly the rear the fronts been fine this will have made it more than a1/4 of the spokes in 8 months.


 
Glad you are able to fix it yourself though Nigel. I would probably have to take it to the bike shop in Perth.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Awful, awful weather here. Not just incessant rain but it's so dark!
> 
> :


Sort of glad I did a ten hour shift today because of the weather, same again tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you are able to fix it yourself though Nigel. I would probably have to take it to the bike shop in Perth.


I am not very good at getting them very true though Mo. I need to change one of the gears as well, I think it's to new for the chain, I have the 15th from the road cassette I can replace it with (I don't often use the 11 & 13th unless downhill), hopefully that will last a month or two, give me chance to get the wheels than a new cassette and chain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

Now got 22 hours 35 minutes done for the Giro challenge. Hurt my Achilles though, so thinking about having a day off tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Now got 22 hours 35 minutes done for the Giro challenge. Hurt my Achilles though, so thinking about having a day off tomorrow.


 
Excellent. You will easily manage to complete it then. Probably sensible resting up tomorrow rather than risk further injury.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Excellent. You will easily manage to complete it then. Probably sensible resting up tomorrow rather than risk further injury.


 
Even if I have to do it one legged, I am going to finish it.


----------



## sheffgirl (8 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Cheers Sheffgirl
> 
> Just saw your other post too, nice to see a fellow Sheffielder on here
> 
> ...


 
I'm enjoying the new bike, I need to give it a good clean this weekend after commuting in the rain the last couple of days.
I've got used to the seat now, I'm glad I persevered with it 
I'm disappointed that the weather is going to be bad this weekend, I want to get out for another long ride


----------



## Creakyknee (8 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> That's how I look at strava segments too, I'm happy just getting PB's. Some of the sections round here people are *averaging* 27 mph+!!


 
http://app.strava.com/activities/39066737#637635118
28.6 on this one, as I said, massive tailwind so I pedalled like my backside was on fire


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

Not done much exercise since been 18' now 43 ! Bought Triban 3 on Tuesday 

first ride, round the block,flat, uphill, downhill, then uphill back home, maybe 3 miles...nearly killed me !
Wednesday, cycled parents house, uphill climb, failed got off and walked for a minute or two, before gritting my teeth and carrying on, 6 miles....felt reasonable .
Thursday, old railway line, 8 miles mainly flat with final uphill climb, had to stop half way for liquid and breather, then carried on in bottom gear.
today...did 10.5 miles on undulating road, then long slow climb into kidsgrove, before final steep climb home, same hill vdidn't beat me, but my god did my legs and lungs burn !

Enjoyed every day non the less, and I want to get better, target is to be able to turn in a reasonable ime in a 10 mile TT .... that's a long way off...not sure how to get there training wise...Think I will join the Kidsgrove Wheelers, only concern is that I'm too slow, today's ride took 50 mins ! haha

Ian


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Not done much exercise since been 18' now 43 ! Bought Triban 3 on Tuesday
> 
> first ride, round the block,flat, uphill, downhill, then uphill back home, maybe 3 miles...nearly killed me !
> Wednesday, cycled parents house, uphill climb, failed got off and walked for a minute or two, before gritting my teeth and carrying on, 6 miles....felt reasonable .
> ...


 
Keep plugging away and you will be amazed at how quickly you develop.


----------



## Creakyknee (8 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Keep plugging away and you will be amazed at how quickly you develop.


I second that, mind you it hurts like a b£"$%^^)0 a lot of the time : )


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

how much training is too much ?

I read about over doing it, and as I've personally pushed hard for the last 4 days and now my legs feel dead, as does my ass from the seat, then I start to think, do I push harder every day, or do I spin.....

I really have no idea !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> how much training is too much ?
> 
> I read about over doing it, and as I've personally pushed hard for the last 4 days and now my legs fell dead, as does my ass from the seat, then I start to think, do I push harder every day, or do I spin.....
> 
> I really have no idea !


Everyone is different, when your legs and arse ache have a day off.


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

is there a training thread ? For absolute beginners ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Not done much exercise since been 18' now 43 ! Bought Triban 3 on Tuesday
> 
> first ride, round the block,flat, uphill, downhill, then uphill back home, maybe 3 miles...nearly killed me !
> Wednesday, cycled parents house, uphill climb, failed got off and walked for a minute or two, before gritting my teeth and carrying on, 6 miles....felt reasonable .
> ...


Ditto the previous comments, already improving, but it's important to have days off too.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> is there a training thread ? For absolute beginners ?


 Well this started out as one!

Why not start another for absolute beginners ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> is there a training thread ? For absolute beginners ?


You dont really need, just do what you can for at least a few weeks (some will say a few months), then you will have an idea where you want to go with it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well this started out as one!
> 
> Why not start another for absolute beginners ?


Maybe some of us should leave to another thread.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Enjoyed every day non the less, and I want to get better, target is to be able to turn in a reasonable ime in a 10 mile TT ...
> Ian


Keep plugging away, you'll be surprised at how quick you improve.

What is a reasonable time for a ten mile TT ?


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Maybe some of us should leave to another thread.


Nooooooo we have formed a small family on here, almost a sub forum.


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

One problem I have is working away from home for 6 days....and no , can't take the bike with me. Any tips for gym work to benefit.... Guess training bikes will be obvious, but I hate those things, go no where see nothing and no breeze to cool you down.


----------



## monkeylc (8 Mar 2013)

ride up and down the plane.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2013)

A folding bike as hand luggage?


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

I would guess anything sub 25 mins is a good time for 10 miles ??


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

no chance of riding up and down the aisle it's too small.

Is light spinning of any advantage. I've an exercise bike, which I thought I'd use tomorrow and set to low for itching and just spin it for 30 mins or so and try to work on keeping 90 rpm.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> I would guess anything sub 25 mins is a good time for 10 miles ??


avg of 24mph you kidding me about it being good, I never have done that


----------



## IanA (8 Mar 2013)

yea, saw a YouTube vid of a guy from kidsgrove wheelers called Potts, think he did it in sub 25 mins very impressive..10.5 took me 50 mins, do need to double my speed....haha


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> yea, saw a YouTube vid of a guy from kidsgrove wheelers called Potts, think he did it in sub 25 mins very impressive..10.5 took me 50 mins, do need to double my speed....haha


Would be nice, but it aint ever going to happen for me, been stuck at 13-14 since Oct, no matter what I try and do.
Mind since I hit my 120 miles this week already I can take this wkend off, and before anyone says I dont, I do, I got a wheel to fix.


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Now got 22 hours 35 minutes done for the Giro challenge. Hurt my Achilles though, so thinking about having a day off tomorrow.


 
Your currently 2nd in the Cycle Chat standings, I'm routing for you to take first place. Got 17 hours 20mins myself, off target but I'm still trying to complete the challenge in 11 days.
Does anyone know why my max heart rate is going down.. I was ready to lie down in a box near the end of tonight's ride (after climbing through Pirton), but my heart rate says it didn't work it's hardest, or any where near :/ That said, half an hour after the ride and I'm ready to do it again...better not though as I have work in the morning 
http://app.strava.com/activities/43639558


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Your currently 2nd in the Cycle Chat standings, I'm routing for you to take first place. Got 17 hours 20mins myself, off target but I'm still trying to complete the challenge in 11 days.
> Does anyone know why my max heart rate is going down.. I was ready to lie down in a box near the end of tonight's ride (after climbing through Pirton), but my heart rate says it didn't work it's hardest, or any where near :/ That said, half an hour after the ride and *I'm ready to do it again*...better not though as I have work in the morning
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43639558


I am the same, HR keeps going down, this shows the last 10 wks, ignore the first two, not sure about the data on that. They are avg max and min


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Mar 2013)

The more cycling you do the fitter you get, the fitter you are the lower your heart rate. I'm not a medical professional but that's the way i always understood it.


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> The more cycling you do the fitter you get, the fitter you are the lower your heart rate. I'm not a medical professional but that's the way i always understood it.


 
yeah my understanding too, that my heart becomes more efficient. That means my average heart rate should drop but my maximum heart rate is unchangeable... if I worked my heart that fast a month or so ago, I should still be able to work it that hard now, with my maximum effort giving me more than before, for the same heart rate.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Mar 2013)

Yes but unfortunately that means the effort rate has to increase, if you're not getting the heart rate up to what it was you're not working as hard. Good because it means you are fitter but bad because you just have to pedal harder to achieve no matter how much it hurts.


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Yes but unfortunately that means the effort rate has to increase, if you're not getting the heart rate up to what it was you're not working as hard. Good because it means you are fitter but bad because you just have to pedal harder to achieve no matter how much it hurts.


 
I'd be inclined to agree, however last Sunday I was climbing a 9.9% grade, http://app.strava.com/segments/1163111 and I assure you I was pushing hard to get up that hill, yet still a really low heart rate for me. Myabe your right and I just need to work harder and stop slacking and whinning


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2013)

Only if your goal is to achieve a faster maximum heart rate, if you just want to achieve faster times enjoy the fact you can go faster for less effort. If you want to get fitter, you are. It's win win.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'd be inclined to agree, however last Sunday I was climbing a 9.9% grade, http://app.strava.com/segments/1163111 and I assure you I was pushing hard to get up that hill, yet still a really low heart rate for me. Myabe your right and I just need to work harder and stop slacking and whinning


As you become fitter, your heart will pump more efficiently therefore getting the oxygen to your muscles without maxing out, your lungs will also have increased there intake of oxygen, so the transfer of O2 becomes more efficient, thats why your lungs won't hurt as much or you can climb the same hill with what seems less effort, though the effort is still the same, just your doing it more efficiently.
I think thats right.


----------



## boybiker (9 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> how much training is too much ?
> 
> I read about over doing it, and as I've personally pushed hard for the last 4 days and now my legs feel dead, as does my ass from the seat, then I start to think, do I push harder every day, or do I spin.....
> 
> I really have no idea !


 
Personally I dont follow any 'plan' I just listen to my body and let it rest when it needs it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Your currently 2nd in the Cycle Chat standings, I'm routing for you to take first place. Got 17 hours 20mins myself, off target but I'm still trying to complete the challenge in 11 days.
> Does anyone know why my max heart rate is going down.. I was ready to lie down in a box near the end of tonight's ride (after climbing through Pirton), but my heart rate says it didn't work it's hardest, or any where near :/ That said, half an hour after the ride and I'm ready to do it again...better not though as I have work in the morning
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43639558


 
Cheers but I won't get it. I have decided no riding this weekend, so am aiming to get it done by Friday, if the weather holds I could do it by Wednesday, but snow is forecast for Monday.

No idea on your heart rate, I don't bother with heart rate or cadence or anything technical.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2013)

7 PR's on Strava for my ride this morning, i was dawdling a bit last time i rode that route though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2013)

I am having a torrid day, what with the spokes yesterday, the comp shut down and wouldn't reboot, took the drive out put it in an external caddy and it booted


----------



## Mange-tout (9 Mar 2013)

I'm not a beginner, but a returner, but terribly overweight now so I may as well be a beginner. I rarely manage over 10mph average and hills are just awful (my slowest speed up a hill 2.8mph!), but I am dreaming of skinny tyres and even skinnier lycra tops and shorts in the summer so I'll keep plugging away . Having said that, I can get up a mighty speed downhill without too much peddalling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> I'm not a beginner, but a returner, but terribly overweight now so I may as well be a beginner. I rarely manage over 10mph average and hills are just awful (my slowest speed up a hill 2.8mph!), but I am dreaming of skinny tyres and even skinnier lycra tops and shorts in the summer so I'll keep plugging away . Having said that, I can get up a mighty speed downhill without too much peddalling.


----------



## eevvee (9 Mar 2013)

Having checked the BBC weather site and seen the wind speed at 27mph I decided to go for a "flatter" ride today.
Tailwind - I was achieving for me a high average speed than usual and felt good.
Headwind - this was very hard even getting up out of the saddle on the level at times.
Side wind - gusting winds seemed to shift me 6inches towards the road centre - an experience I would be happy to miss.
Managed 23 miles with an average speed of 14mph - so happy enough with that.

Looking forward to the clocks moving forward at the end of the month which should get me out after work during the week.


----------



## Typhon (9 Mar 2013)

Pretty awful weather here but I got in 26 miles as the wind is going to start to get really strong tomorrow. Did the same route as last time when I had my off - gotta get back on the horse so to speak. Unclipped with the other foot this time. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/43727171


----------



## Reece (9 Mar 2013)

Well this week went to total pot. Wanted to get out and do as much as possible of the Giro challenge. But remembered I had training for 2 days in Daventry for work on Tuesday and Wednesday, so walked worked Monday morning to take a car home that night. Took car back Thursday morning and walked home Thursday night. Meant to go for a ride straight from work Friday night but ended up staying late to get a job done.

Worked this morning and nipped to my mums after on my bike so turned the short journey into 22 mile ride. Had to get out as got my first sportive next week so need to keep some miles in the legs rather than lose the bit of fitness.

http://app.strava.com/activities/43726984

This week I am determined to get out, will take it easy so do not over do it for the sportive next Saturday, but then this will help on the time ridden based Giro challenge 

Oh and no club ride for me tomorrow, Mothers Day so need to keep in the other halves good books seeing as I'll be out all day next Saturday and hope to ride the club run the next day as a recovery ride


----------



## SWSteve (9 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> That's how I look at strava segments too, I'm happy just getting PB's. Some of the sections round here people are *averaging* 27 mph+!!


I know that feeling, I was chasing a decent segment http://app.strava.com/activities/43611360#738141294 However, speedo decided to stop reading as was wet :/ so I was focusing on that a little bit too much. The annoying thing is that I look at it and it never reads below 20, yet my averages never seem to show that


----------



## boybiker (9 Mar 2013)

Well I went for the 30 mile ride this morning with 3 other cycle chat users that we had planned. It was a very pleasant ride although the roads were a bit mucky and flooded in places. I forgot to put my strava on (doh!) but Tim had his garmin on . Over 2000ft of climbs which is quiet surprising as at the end I felt like I could have gone on further. Admittedly it wasn't a pacey ride but I really enjoyed myself!

This is the route we did: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/282158444


----------



## SWSteve (9 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> The more cycling you do the fitter you get, the fitter you are the lower your heart rate. I'm not a medical professional but that's the way i always understood it.


heart gets stronger, has to work less to move blood around your body so lower rates. Saw one documentary about some pro-rowers whose hearts could double output without an increase in rate when it came to warm-ups and then it would start to increase in rate come game time


----------



## SWSteve (9 Mar 2013)

This week was terrible, only did 2 days journey home and have taken today off as socialising at a pub has meant my body isn't at its' usual prime. Tomorrow is a day off as well with mum commitments , and then Monday I have the day off, but have a verbal reasoning test to do  and I think after that I'll be ready to hit objects/people as they are the most frustrating activity to take part in.

That strava challenge is long gone


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2013)

Felt bad not getting out last couple of days so went out this morning in strong, gusty wind and rain. I am no longer a fair weather cyclist 

Knew it was going to be tough so just pootled along in low gears not pushing it. One of the slowest averages since I started but took the chance of a tail wind on one of the local segments and tried my hardest and jumped up the table quite a bit so I am happy. Probably never get the conditions to do it again so that will be my record on that one for ever I think!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well this week went to total pot. Wanted to get out and do as much as possible of the Giro challenge. But remembered I had training for 2 days in Daventry for work on Tuesday and Wednesday, so walked worked Monday morning to take a car home that night. Took car back Thursday morning and walked home Thursday night. Meant to go for a ride straight from work Friday night but ended up staying late to get a job done.
> 
> Worked this morning and nipped to my mums after on my bike so turned the short journey into 22 mile ride. Had to get out as got my first sportive next week so need to keep some miles in the legs rather than lose the bit of fitness.
> 
> ...


 
Notification on my dashboard


"Uh oh! You just lost your KOM on Great Central Glen Parva sprint to Reece Porter (LFCC) by *5 seconds*."


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Felt bad not getting out last couple of days so went out this morning in strong, gusty wind and rain. I am no longer a fair weather cyclist
> 
> Knew it was going to be tough so just pootled along in low gears not pushing it. One of the slowest averages since I started but took the chance of a tail wind on one of the local segments and tried my hardest and jumped up the table quite a bit so I am happy. Probably never get the conditions to do it again so that will be my record on that one for ever I think!


 
That's given you the 1/3rd way there achievement.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Notification on my dashboard
> 
> 
> "Uh oh! You just lost your KOM on Great Central Glen Parva sprint to Reece Porter (LFCC) by *5 seconds*."


 
Are you sending the boys around?


----------



## Billy Adam (9 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> I'm not a beginner, but a returner, but terribly overweight now so I may as well be a beginner. I rarely manage over 10mph average and hills are just awful (my slowest speed up a hill 2.8mph!), but I am dreaming of skinny tyres and even skinnier lycra tops and shorts in the summer so I'll keep plugging away . Having said that, I can get up a mighty speed downhill without too much peddalling.


It might have only been 2.8 but at least it was a speed. Well done.


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/43780078

Got ten mile in tonight. Two of the descents in this were on sketchy surfaces (Holdings Lane and Hatfield Lane) I didn't go that fast down them but happy I took on the challenge.


----------



## User16625 (10 Mar 2013)

Well I recently done a 38 mile ride through the brecon beacons. My moving average was about 16 mph. My max speed was just over 49mph going down one hell of a hill. Lots of fast downhill sections as well as some long climbs. 

My longest ride so far is about 50 miles. Aint a clue what the average speed was but it wasnt particularly hilly. On flat sections with no wind I will do about 20mph if thats anything to go by. Am hoping to make 35+ mile rides more frequently in the summer.


----------



## RWright (10 Mar 2013)

I got a couple of rides in today. The first was a spin up town on the townie just to work the muscles a little differently. The second was on my drop bar bike and going to start out with a lap on my normal 16 mile track to give my legs a little break from the hills. At the absolute farthest point from my house my chain breaks. (don't try to use the pin you take out of a Shimano chain to put it back together, just buy some of the replacement pins and be done with it, better yet buy a KMC with a Missing Link or SRAM chain with a Power Link. I didn't listen and had to learn the hard way)

Since I had been an idiot I decided to walk home rather call a cab. I needed the exercise anyway. I took the cleats off my SPD SL's and took off, walking and coasting back home. After climbing a large bank up to a street overpass, climbing a fence and then climbing over the side of the bridge, done in the dark while carrying my bike, thankfully it was my lighter drop bar bike. I was able to knock off about 2.1 miles of my normal return distance.  My Challenge chances took a dive after all that but I am still going to keep going ( if my knees say it's ok). If I don't make it that will be fine, it's not like I am going to win a prize or trophy or anything but completing it would be nice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2013)

Awful weather here, not going to get above freezing until Tuesday dinner time per BBC weather, ice tyres gone back on the bike, think the miles will drop next week, but still determined to get the challenge done, though I think it will be close.


----------



## Scotty1991 (10 Mar 2013)

Weather here is also not great!
Cold wet and very windy, don't think ill be doing many miles today but ill still go out in it soon!


----------



## daddypaul3 (10 Mar 2013)

Feckin SNOWING again


----------



## Reece (10 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Awful weather here, not going to get above freezing until Tuesday dinner time per BBC weather, ice tyres gone back on the bike, think the miles will drop next week, but still determined to get the challenge done, though I think it will be close.


Yeah forecast doesn't look good. Just hoping it picks up for next weekend for me.


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Mar 2013)

Head wind all the way round today nice to get back on the bike after 3 days . https://www.strava.com/rides/43847059


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Mar 2013)

No snow here just blummen cold.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Mar 2013)

No miles here this weekend on account of the new job in the factory. Two ten hour shifts stood at the lathe fri and sat have left me very stiff with sore feet, really need some quality boots. OH at work today so looking out for the two little Uns.
My Joe Blow Max 11 arrived yesterday form here;

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=4949

What a great bit of kit, I thought both my tyres were pumped up hard, well the most I could get out of my hand pump, but they were both at 60 psi   With the new pump a few strokes had them up to 100psi. Can't wait to feel the difference when I get out for a ride, maybe mon morning. 
It is trying to snow at the moment, light dusty stuff swirling about and chuffing cold.


----------



## Mange-tout (10 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> It might have only been 2.8 but at least it was a speed. Well done.


 
Thanks Billy, will be aiming for 3mph on that particular hill this week


----------



## IanA (10 Mar 2013)

Well here in Kidsgrove is windy cold and trying to snow....so, question was do I go out or not !

Need to go to see my parents anyway ( Mother's Day ) better not miss that, so, thought sod it lets go, so wife drove with the kids and I went...

Damn , only got out of our side road and hit straight into the head wind....first time for this newbie in headwind, my god I didn't realise how it knocks you back, felt like the entire ride was uphill...Anyway, stuck my head down, managed the same hill that I had to stop on the first time I tried it, without stopping, knocked down 2 cassette gears and stood up for the climb...ouch the burn !

Also fitted one of these computers, so, 2.8 miles, 17 mins and 9.something mph

return home a few hours later, determined to push hard coming home ! set off pushed hard, tried to hold 90 rpm.

Average speed 18 mph, max 35 haha, down the same hill that I have to climb on the way out...would have gone faster down hill, but some muppet pulled out on me, then did 30 mph ! Did he not see the high speed bright red streak! or maybe thought we couldn't go that fast, either way the air was blue at him...hehe!

Down side of pushing hard ? got off bike and collapsed , legs had totally turned to jelly ! haha.

Personnal improvement ? managed the damn bank without stopping, so either technic has improved or my legs have...but not by much, it still nearly had me !


----------



## kerndog (10 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Interesting landscape you got there. That looks a tough first climb.



Hi -yeah it's lovely round these parts. I love my 20 mile route along the coast. That first hill is a bit of a killer, I'm learning to love it though, only problem is its right at the beginning of the ride and it takes me a good 10 miles to warm up. If im feeling strong after a 20 miler i sometimes takle it again at the end of the ride just for the challenge. There's a hill i went up last week that's just over a mile and quite steep in places, that's not fun after 15 miles!

Learning to appreciate the hills though, don't really dread them any more.


----------



## kerndog (10 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Well here in Kidsgrove is windy cold and trying to snow....so, question was do I go out or not !
> 
> Need to go to see my parents anyway ( Mother's Day ) better not miss that, so, thought sod it lets go, so wife drove with the kids and I went...
> 
> ...



Keep it up mate! The way your going you'll be banging out 20 milers in a matter of weeks

Good work


----------



## Scotty1991 (10 Mar 2013)

Done a little route around the country. Open fields with lots and lots of wind!

Strong winds, pushed all around the road, snow and hail in my face!

Only managed do 6.5 miles and came home.


----------



## Mark Tobin (10 Mar 2013)

Same story here Scotty, was all hyped up to do approx 20km cycle, went out & the winds were just crazy, literally at one point i didn't feel safe on the bike i was been blown about so much, managed just 11km & got home very frustrated - plus seemed to have the wind in my face no matter which direction i went (surely that's impossible - if not down right rude!!)


----------



## IanA (10 Mar 2013)

Just seen weather forecast for tomorrow, more wind and snow. 

may hit the exercise bike and/or go Decathlon, need a under seat bag and clear glasses !


----------



## simmi (10 Mar 2013)

2 rides today first my club ride thenstraight after took my lad out for a 12 mile loop.
Very cold and windy here.
Only 7 brave souls turned out today but fellow CC member bainy16 was there.
Hard going today, started out in ice/snow type stuff and very strong winds.
Felt like we were going backwards at times average speeds were quite slow but not surprising.
Had a good 20mph blast for 3 or 4 miles with the wind but other than that never seemed to help much.
47.3 miles in 3:06:11 at 15.2mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/43902018

I promised to take my 13 year old out for a ride so no rest when I got back but straight back out again.
The lad did well having never ridden in the wind and bitter cold before it was a bit of an eye opener for him.
He got round though and pushed himself quite hard, so I was very pleased with his effort.
12.2 miles in 57:08 at 12.8mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/43903206

Have to mention my other 2 who cooked thier mother (and me) a wonderful sunday dinner whilst we were out!


----------



## C Wood (10 Mar 2013)

Everyone seems to complain about their legs hurting after pushing hard. I don't get this, I feel ill instead. Maybe my heart rate is too fast.


----------



## IanA (10 Mar 2013)

No C wood, your not the only one. I went down to village to pick up some milk, and cycled up the hill, into wind. This was after my ride earlier. When I got back I thought my legs were going to explode and I felt like I was going to vomit. Think I did too much today, quad muscles really hurt now.


----------



## Scotty1991 (10 Mar 2013)

Mark Tobin said:


> Same story here Scotty, was all hyped up to do approx 20km cycle, went out & the winds were just crazy, literally at one point i didn't feel safe on the bike i was been blown about so much, managed just 11km & got home very frustrated - plus seemed to have the wind in my face no matter which direction i went (surely that's impossible - if not down right rude!!)


 
I have that problem, the wind is always against me!
Its like it has a grudge on me.


----------



## DaveyM (10 Mar 2013)

Managed to get out yesterday, cold and wet.
still managed to get 27.6 miles in although a combo of work and snow means that I got zero miles today.
Lets hope that we some better weather soon.

Well done some great results.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Mar 2013)

Did my first half century today, 55 miles in 4hrs and 35 mins although I had a bit of a muppet moment as I stopped for a quick break on 19 miles in Byfleet and only remembered I had paused my Garmin when I got to West Horsley, 9 miles later! When I eventually got home my Garmin told the world I did 46 miles in 3hrs 23 mins plus my map shows a giant cross country straight line between the two points....

Lost some good data too inbetween as it would have added a lot to the 1585 ft ascended in the route.

Also, my legs feel like they are about to explode, and the less said about my bum the better.

EDIT: Should also add I learnt that when checking weather for a 50 miler, its useless to just check your home area! Got 15 mph winds and 2 hail showers at Ripley and Leatherhead...


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Mar 2013)

Yep, just been out twice today, it is definatley cold again. I'm sure you could follow my tracks tonight by sight of a giant slug trail, my nose was flowing nicely. That was a short summer :/


----------



## RWright (10 Mar 2013)

IanA, nice job on getting out, stick with it ! The nice days are coming. Some of you sound like you could use a little cheering up and with the great day I have had so far, I am the man to do it.

I started by taking my bike to the shop about a half hour away to get a new chain. The temperature here today is 20c, with very light wind and not a cloud in the sky. The shop was full of customers but it very well staffed. I went straight to the mechanic's area and a gentleman at the counter found the chain and I asked how much to install it, he said $9.99, which if you know how to do it seems like a fortune and if you don't it is a bargain at twice the price.  I asked if he would show me as he did it and he said sure, then I asked how long until he could do it, he said bring your bike in I will do it right now. I think I was out to my truck and back with my bike before the store door had shut itself. The man working with me had a British accent btw but they were so busy I didn't get enough time to get chatty enough to find out where he was from.

He put it on for me and explained exactly how he sizes them. He also checked the shifting and smiled and complimented my bike and its shifting. He may have been just a great sales person but I think he meant it. To my credit, it was spotless and I had just indexed and adjusted everything. He even waived the installation/tutorial fee. I think he was happy to not be working on some old rust bucket that someone brought in so little someone Jr. would have something to thrash for another year. I had a pleasant bike shop experience to start the day, something that can easily be not a lot of fun when I am spending my cash. If anyone ever by chance happens to be in the triangle area of NC and needs assistance with bikes, the Performance Bike store in Cary was topnotch for me today.

I now have my bike dialed in, my confidence in my chain is restored, the weather is great. Hard to get much better, but wait, after I got home I realized that we went to daylight savings time this morning! I was wondering what was wrong with the clock in my truck.  Now I have an extra hour of daylight too.  The good weather will soon be there and while you are having days like I had today, I will be crying about the heat.

I thought with all the good mojo going on I would go out and do a relatively flat ride and work on my pitiful cadence. I think the work this winter might have helped some. For my first ride today, I was able to do over 15 mph for 15 miles today. I still have work to do on cadence but not bad for me at this time of year. http://app.strava.com/activities/43929624


----------



## IanA (10 Mar 2013)

RWright, you lucky bugger, god I need to move to a warmer country !


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> RWright, you lucky bugger, god I need to move to a warmer country !


Yes, second that. Just back from visiting my Dad in a nearby village. Roads have a covering of snow and it is minus 4. Don't think I will be out tomorrow. Outlook is even colder the following night and barely above freezing even during the day. :-(


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Did my first half century today, 55 miles in 4hrs and 35 mins although I had a bit of a muppet moment as I stopped for a quick break on 19 miles in Byfleet and only remembered I had paused my Garmin when I got to West Horsley, 9 miles later! When I eventually got home my Garmin told the world I did 46 miles in 3hrs 23 mins plus my map shows a giant cross country straight line between the two points....
> 
> Lost some good data too inbetween as it would have added a lot to the 1585 ft ascended in the route.
> 
> ...


Go get sporttracks you can edit the gps track.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2013)

Well still not fixed the wheel, been pulling shelves down ,moving computers, cables, exercise machine bed, if you can think of it I have probably shifted it at some point to day. Got all the network cable to re route. Well done to all that got, and to you Simon tell your lad hes one hell of a tough kid, it was a bit breezy here, but I am sure once on the road it would have been different, anyway I was due at least two days rest.


----------



## zigz (11 Mar 2013)

put another 10 and a half mile in yesterday but with a lot of head freezing wind took the strength right outta me still enjoyed it c'mon the spring!!!


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Mar 2013)

Sigh, snowing here this morning and the windchill is biting. Need to examine rule 5!


----------



## IanA (11 Mar 2013)

Think it will be a train inside day today. Just took kids to school and its freezing out there, I think trying to breath hard in this is going to cause problems !


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> I have that problem, the wind is always against me!
> Its like it has a grudge on me.


That's an inyourfacesterly. Well known in cycling circles.


----------



## simmi (11 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well still not fixed the wheel, been pulling shelves down ,moving computers, cables, exercise machine bed, if you can think of it I have probably shifted it at some point to day. Got all the network cable to re route. Well done to all that got, and to you Simon tell your lad hes one hell of a tough kid, it was a bit breezy here, but I am sure once on the road it would have been different, anyway I was due at least two days rest.


Cheers Nigel will tell him, I wished he had bottled out didn't really fancy going out again after my club ride but no, he was up for it.


----------



## Snarf (11 Mar 2013)

I am going to stick my neck out and say that today rule 5 does not apply!


----------



## SWSteve (11 Mar 2013)

Today was meant to be a day used for a 40+ miler...this was not the case. I woke up, looked outside 'at last, sunshine' I thought. I proceeded to get fully kitted up and took my bike outside. My reaction was 'it's a bit blowy, but I'm sure once I've warmed up it'll be easier'. No. I carried on, did around a mile and decided 'do a 10 mile out and back and see if you can use the wind to set a PB on that segment you weren't happy with'. No. It was just so cold my legs were struggling on all gears, it was good to get out and have a spin, but there was no real distance or pleasure in it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/43999105


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Mar 2013)

Rule #9?


----------



## RWright (11 Mar 2013)

Weather is still decent here but now I am fighting off what I think is a chest cold trying to start. Slight cough, chest feeling just a little congested. I noticed it last night and tried to sleep it off. Going to drink hot liquids and probably stay in bed most of the day if not all.  I very rarely get sick, maybe this will go away.


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Today was meant to be a day used for a 40+ miler...this was not the case. I woke up, looked outside 'at last, sunshine' I thought. I proceeded to get fully kitted up and took my bike outside. My reaction was 'it's a bit blowy, but I'm sure once I've warmed up it'll be easier'. No. I carried on, did around a mile and decided 'do a 10 mile out and back and see if you can use the wind to set a PB on that segment you weren't happy with'. No. It was just so cold my legs were struggling on all gears, it was good to get out and have a spin, but there was no real distance or pleasure in it.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/43999105


Makes the good days all the better.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Mar 2013)

Not sure I'll make the Taylor Challenge in eleven days, I'm on 22hrs 28mins...just another 9 hours 22mins to go and 2 days to do it in. Where as I'm sure I could (though don't mind admitting I'm knackered!), it would involve riding till the early hours of the morning or leaving my job. Should have been a bit more realistic when I set myself this goal, I hate to miss a target ...grrr


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Not sure I'll make the Taylor Challenge in eleven days, I'm on 22hrs 28mins...just another 9 hours 22mins to go and 2 days to do it in. Where as I'm sure I could (though don't mind admitting I'm knackered!), it would involve riding till the early hours of the morning or leaving my job. Should have been a bit more realistic when I set myself this goal, I hate to miss a target ...grrr


Same as you Andy. Doesn't sound much 2hrs a day no problem. Until work rears its ugly head. Don't think I got a hope, only done a third of the time.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2013)

Waited till 11am until the ice cleared most of the roads and risked a ride. Winds still absolutely baltic and got my very first visit from the fairy. She bloomin picked her day. 10 miles from home rear wheel puncture so no option of walking home. Think it took me about 25 minutes which is probably pretty slow but it was my first and my hands were getting numb. Afraid the inside of the tyre just got a cursory check as I knew if I didn't get a move in and get the new tube in quickly my fingers would get too numb to get it done.

Not sure now that I am home and warmed up if I should take it off again and inspect it properly or just trust it will be ok.


----------



## IanA (11 Mar 2013)

I chickened out ! Lots of quiet heavy snow showers and blowing like ell, with zero deg, so , unbolted the horse sized saddle of the exercise bike and with a bit of engineering here and there, mounted my own seat of my Triban.

wedged my mini iPad where the digital read out should go, and watched Top Gear while I peddled! 1 hr went very quick and took my mind of the pain in my legs....


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> need to get out for a ride!!
> 
> 
> But................going bed now.....
> ...


 


I got the job 
So looks like I'll be commuting a descent ride now and I'll remember to turn Strava on


----------



## lavoisier (11 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> I got the job
> So looks like I'll be commuting a descent ride now and I'll remember to turn Strava on


 
Well done on both counts.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

cheers


----------



## IanA (11 Mar 2013)

Well done on getting the job monkeylc , in the present economic climate it's not way out there !


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Mar 2013)

congrats on the job, and the extra distance too!


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)




----------



## Typhon (11 Mar 2013)

Well I had some lunatic try and kill me today:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/encountered-a-real-lunatic-today.125972/

Today was supposed to be a good day, I was going to go to local bike shops after work and research getting a carbon bike but now I am really shaken up. I don't think that post really describes too well what happens but really...I thought he was going to kill me.


----------



## Scotty1991 (11 Mar 2013)

Good stuff on the job monkeylc

I decided not to go out today, wind and snow showers too heavy for me.
Hopefully will get better weather soon!
Bring on Spring and Summer!


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I had some lunatic try and kill me today:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/encountered-a-real-lunatic-today.125972/
> 
> Today was supposed to be a good day, I was going to go to local bike shops after work and research getting a carbon bike but now I am really shaken up. I don't think that post really describes too well what happens but really...I thought he was going to kill me.


 

that sounds bad mate,you ok now?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2013)

Snarf said:


> I am going to stick my neck out and say that today rule 5 does not apply!


Always applies.


AndyPeace said:


> Not sure I'll make the Taylor Challenge in eleven days, I'm on 22hrs 28mins...just another 9 hours 22mins to go and 2 days to do it in. Where as I'm sure I could (though don't mind admitting I'm knackered!), it would involve riding till the early hours of the morning or leaving my job. Should have been a bit more realistic when I set myself this goal, I hate to miss a target ...grrr


Just the taking part. I still havent done the wheel, and I got to go to Wakey tomorrow, still shifting things in the house, hate it when the OH restructures things.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I had some lunatic try and kill me today:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/encountered-a-real-lunatic-today.125972/
> 
> Today was supposed to be a good day, I was going to go to local bike shops after work and research getting a carbon bike but now I am really shaken up. I don't think that post really describes too well what happens but really...I thought he was going to kill me.


Glad your ok James, you should have said you suspected him of drinking, easy to say in hindsight I know.


----------



## Typhon (11 Mar 2013)

Yeah I'm ok thanks guys. Just really shaken up. I'm a survivor though.


----------



## boybiker (11 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah I'm ok thanks guys. Just really shaken up. I'm a survivor though.


 
Chin up mate there will always be a few idiots on the road.

I didn't commute today because it was like a blizzard this morning and about 2cm of snow on the ground by this evening! It looks like tomorrow will be much of the same so I'm hoping it will be all clear for Wednesday so I can ride in then .


----------



## Mange-tout (11 Mar 2013)

The weather was bad in Fife today - woke up to a blizzard and -4. A big contrast to last week when I overheated on the ride home wearing a jacket and could only open up the air vents to cool mysel.

You may ask, why didn't she take off the jacket? A simple enough solution. The reason being that when I got changed in the toilets after work I managed to fully strip off before getting my lycra on, including taking off my bra for some strange reason, so I cycled home bra-less (I first realised my error when coasting at some speed over a road hump). As there was no way I could let my overgrown puppies be exposed to the jeers of Edinburgh motorists I plugged on cursing my stupidity, and my overgrown puppies.


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

Why have you got puppies in your jacket? What if they fell out and got ran over?


----------



## eevvee (11 Mar 2013)

Mark Tobin said:


> literally at one point i didn't feel safe on the bike i was been blown about so much,m)[/quote
> 
> I know exactly what you mean - I had a few BCM's myself. the BBC weather web page did say 27mph bitterly cold winds and it was not wrong. Next time I will take note and not be so keen to add a few more miles.


----------



## IanA (11 Mar 2013)

at least the puppies didn't try to stick their heads out, like they do from car windows ! :-)


----------



## Mange-tout (11 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Why have you got puppies in your jacket? What if they fell out and got ran over?
> 
> madness........


 
Exactly...........I had to keep them close to my chest for fear of them escaping. Perhaps I should strap them down into a wicker basket on the front.................


----------



## IanA (11 Mar 2013)

My dad is not well at the moment, had paramedic out to him today, and while there, we talked about his racing days....One of the pictures he showed me was this one, along with some news paper clippings of him from around 1948.






He retired after he had a big crash in team pursuit and wrote the bike off and nearly himself !


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Mar 2013)

I hope your Dads health improves soon,

lovely photo Chater-Lea chainset on a fixed and adjustable h/bar stem and a chrome frame too?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Not sure I'll make the Taylor Challenge in eleven days, I'm on 22hrs 28mins...just another 9 hours 22mins to go and 2 days to do it in. Where as I'm sure I could (though don't mind admitting I'm knackered!), it would involve riding till the early hours of the morning or leaving my job. Should have been a bit more realistic when I set myself this goal, I hate to miss a target ...grrr


 
I need to do another 7 hours, until this crappy weather turned up I was on to complete it by Wednesday, now I will be happy to just get it done by Sunday.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> Exactly...........I had to keep them close to my chest for fear of them escaping. Perhaps I should strap them down into a wicker basket on the front.................


 
Nah, you need to wait till you are my age before you can do that. Old age and gravity and all that!


----------



## monkeylc (11 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> My dad is not well at the moment, had paramedic out to him today, and while there, we talked about his racing days....One of the pictures he showed me was this one, along with some news paper clippings of him from around 1948.
> View attachment 20329
> 
> 
> He retired after he had a big crash in team pursuit and wrote the bike off and nearly himself !


 
brilliant photo mate,love it.

hope your dads ok..


----------



## lavoisier (11 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I had some lunatic try and kill me today:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/encountered-a-real-lunatic-today.125972/
> 
> Today was supposed to be a good day, I was going to go to local bike shops after work and research getting a carbon bike but now I am really shaken up. I don't think that post really describes too well what happens but really...I thought he was going to kill me.


 
Wow that sounds horrendous. I hope you're OK but perhaps that is making things a bit simplistic. Hopefully this will not have put you off cycling or even driving for that matter. It sounds like a totally random incident and if you can accept that then maybe you can move on from it. 

Best Wishes 

Paul


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I need to do another 7 hours, until this crappy weather turned up I was on to complete it by Wednesday, now I will be happy to just get it done by Sunday.


Even though I've ridden through and even enjoyed the winter, I am struggling with this fall in temprature. I've seriously thought about pushing myself tonight and getting out for a few hours but sense has prevailed and I'm staying in, got my commute in so at least I've been out. I think I've just got the winter blues. I'll complete the challenge and will remember that Ive never ridden so much before and it's a big achievment. made 230 miles last week  whereas in October that was a whole months cycling!


----------



## IanA (11 Mar 2013)

Weather forecast looks a little better for tomorrow ! Will we be able to get out !


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Weather forecast looks a little better for tomorrow ! Will we be able to get out !


 
No, working all day. Thursday hopefully. Like the new profile pic too.


----------



## RWright (12 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure now that I am home and warmed up if I should take it off again and inspect it properly or just trust it will be ok.


 
If I had made it 10 miles on it I would probably just keep riding on it. I would probably check the tube in the sink and see where the hole is and look in that area of the tire from the outside and see if I noticed anything.


----------



## IanA (12 Mar 2013)

Damn and blast more snow this morning, just put the bin out for collection, and there was a pair castrated brass monkeys hanging from a tree !!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Waited till 11am until the ice cleared most of the roads and risked a ride. Winds still absolutely baltic and got my very first visit from the fairy. She bloomin picked her day. 10 miles from home rear wheel puncture so no option of walking home. Think it took me about *25 minutes* which is probably pretty slow but it was my first and my hands were getting numb. Afraid the inside of the tyre just got a cursory check as I knew if I didn't get a move in and get the new tube in quickly my fingers would get too numb to get it done.
> 
> Not sure now that I am home and warmed up if I should take it off again and inspect it properly or just trust it will be ok.


Takes me about 15-20 mins, when out, so considering the conditions, I think it's ok, a little tip following up on Rocky's advice about checking the area of the tyre, if you align the logo on the tyre with the valve it will make it a little easier to find any objects, as you can check the area in relation to the puncture in the tube.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Takes me about 15-20 mins, when out, so considering the conditions, I think it's ok, a little tip following up on Rocky's advice about checking the area of the tyre, if you align the logo on the tyre with the valve it will make it a little easier to find any objects, as you can check the area in relation to the puncture in the tube.


Nigel, turned out when I got home and inflated the old tube to have a look, there was a slight indentation and hole on the wheel rim side of the tube so I am thinking might need some new rim tape if it has been the end of a spoke that has caused it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2013)

The 2nd day I had the bike back in 2008 (on my way to London) I was going down a hill and hit a pot hole pretty hard, pulled over checked things, all seemed fine, later in the day I had a flat, turns out the force had pushed the tube so hard against the rim it weakened the tube, as there were a series of little round marks the size of the holes for the spokes.
Still not had time to do those rear spokes.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The 2nd day I had the bike back in 2008 (on my way to London) I was going down a hill and hit a pot hole pretty hard, pulled over checked things, all seemed fine, later in the day I had a flat, turns out the force had pushed the tube so hard against the rim it weakened the tube, as there were a series of little round marks the size of the holes for the spokes.
> Still not had time to do those rear spokes.


You may be on to something there. Roads are certainly in a state just now. Maybe the repeated bouncing over rough potholed roads has just caused the tube to fail where it is against the rim. Not sure how long it has been on as bought that bike second hand.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You may be on to something there. Roads are certainly in a state just now. Maybe the repeated bouncing over rough potholed roads has just caused the tube to fail where it is against the rim. Not sure how long it has been on as bought that bike second hand.


 
My last two or three fairy visits have all been tube failures.


----------



## Scotty1991 (12 Mar 2013)

Talking about punctures, Can you get like a little puncture repair kit with the right tools and the right equipment for when you do come across a puncture while cycling.
If so where is the cheapest place to get one? Something you can attach to the bike?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> Talking about punctures, Can you get like a little puncture repair kit with the right tools and the right equipment for when you do come across a puncture while cycling.
> If so where is the cheapest place to get one? Something you can attach to the bike?


 
Get yourself a saddle bag, you will be able to fit a co2 pump plus co2 canisters in it along with spare tubes, tyre levers and stick on patches. Don't get metal tyre levers unless they are covered in some sort of plastic, otherwise you end up with scratched rims

chainreactioncycles or wiggle would be the best online places to try, or pop into your LBS and they should be able to kit you out.


----------



## thegravestoneman (12 Mar 2013)

Back in the dim distant past, loads of bikes used to have a small and deeply unfashionable 6"x3"x2"ish bag hanging from the back of the saddle made from vinyl or the like often matching the frame and mudguards, this used have just enough room for the puncture repair kit, a multi (made from cheese) spanner and three (not two) tyre levers. I have over the years thrown loads away every time I bought or inherited a bike. I now wish I had one and a John Bull repair kit (5"x 2"x 1") to go in it. 
Brooks make a similar one in leather but want you to sell your right arm for the privilege of owning it.


----------



## Scotty1991 (12 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys.

Ill Check it out now


----------



## thegravestoneman (12 Mar 2013)

ahh! memories


----------



## IanA (12 Mar 2013)

Well it's cold, still a bit of breeze, but I'm back at work tomorrow for 6 days away from home and won't be able to ride, and I really wanted to try and ride from kidsgrove to congelton.

So, on went an extra T shirt, and off I set. 

There is a stretch of A34 which is reasonably flat, some small cilmbs but, from kidsgrove end to congelton, it's 10 miles round trip .....perfect, let's see how fast I am....or shall we see how slow I am !

10 miles, 23 minutes ! ... sorry typo, 43 minutes ! haha, humm....LOTS more training required me thinks !

Personnal achievement? left my house and covered the greatest distance yet of 15 miles. The last few miles are the killer, it's all up hill, granny gear uphill......the only way I can make it, and it works for me is, head down ( don't forget to look up from time to time )' and watch the Tarmac pass by below. If I look up and pick a place in the distance, then it looks like it's never getting closer and the brain gives up!

As for the road quality. I bought the bike this time last week, I've always thought the roads to be bad, but riding a road bike with our hard, narrow crotch smashing seat is no fun sometimes. The A34 has some sections which have that low quality, large lump Tarmac that's starts to break up. Hitting that is like been kicked in the nut area with a stiletto!

Think I need more padding, or a carbon fibre moulding of my arse area to spead the impacts ! Now there's a marketing idea........

Ian


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Well it's cold, still a bit of breeze, but I'm back at work tomorrow for 6 days away from home and won't be able to ride, and I really wanted to try and ride from kidsgrove to congelton.
> 
> So, on went an extra T shirt, and off I set.
> 
> ...


 
43 minutes for 10 miles is okay, not far off 15 mph.


----------



## IanA (12 Mar 2013)

thanks supersuperleeds, 

I know it's not a race speed, more of a tour speed, but I'm happy with it for where I am training wise. If I'd have tried that this time last week, I'd of collapsed after the first few miles , haha !


----------



## Scotty1991 (12 Mar 2013)

Im off out soon, going to take it easy today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Mar 2013)

Just in from a lovely ride 11.72m in 58m32s.

-1c, slight wind but really enjoyed this. Pootled along really and was just taking in the lovely scenery where I live. Countryside is full of cavorting lambs and the mountains look stunning; all resplendent in white with a crystal clear blue sky as backdrop.

I feel absolutely great! Glad I made the effort to go.

Hope you all had a good un today too.


----------



## RWright (12 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 43 minutes for 10 miles is okay, not far off 15 mph.


40 minutes for 10 miles is my target time to beat now. I may have only done it once so far. You seem to be making nice progress quickly.

Rain here today and I am still fighting off the chills, I am taking another day off. I don't see me hitting the mark on the challenge now but maybe next time!


----------



## Scotty1991 (12 Mar 2013)

Lovely cycle through the country, roads was quiet, tad bit of wind but nothing to make me struggle.
Enjoyed today's cycle.
Here is it: http://app.strava.com/activities/44127093


----------



## IanA (12 Mar 2013)

No more cycling for me now for 6 days, off to work early tomorrow. Just hope I get the use of some decent equipment in the hotels.


----------



## Typhon (12 Mar 2013)

Did my training loop, absolutely froze as with windchill it was about -5C. Winds were treacherous, I struggled to keep control of the bike and when I was going north the headwind was so strong I could barely pedal. At one point I was pedalling hard to just do 12mph down a hill which I normally freewheel down at 25mph. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/44131675


----------



## IanA (12 Mar 2013)

Roll on spring and summer ! 

Going to join Kidsgrove wheelers tonight....they have Turbo training night tonight, so going to see what that is all about, don't think I'll have ago tho, as my ass needs a rest ! hahaha


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

My ride from work to asda today which has hill segment in it,so I gave it some going up but has'nt recorded it????

The ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44123529



The segment...which is part of the The ride?
http://app.strava.com/segments/expl...ter/52.604378,-1.089/zoom/15/map_type/terrain


----------



## boybiker (12 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Well it's cold, still a bit of breeze, but I'm back at work tomorrow for 6 days away from home and won't be able to ride, and I really wanted to try and ride from kidsgrove to congelton.
> 
> So, on went an extra T shirt, and off I set.
> 
> ...


43 mins to do 10 miles is a steady pace and you will get quicker with more miles under your belt.My commute to work is 12.7 miles and takes me 45 mins!

No ridding today due to the snow all over the roads, it's most cleared up now though so hopefully I will be able to ride in to work tomorrow.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Mar 2013)

I haven't ridden since Tuesday for loads of reasons inc weather.
But
I have just been making some more holes in my leather belts as they are too big for me.

Result.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> My ride from work to asda today which has hill segment in it,so I gave it some going up but has'nt recorded it????
> 
> The ride.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44123529
> ...


 
Strange that, it looks like you did it all, did you go passed it and then turn around? May be that confused it, if you do it again, either don't turn around or stop recording before you do. I'm 24th on that one, but I did my time on my ice tyres in the snow, though I don't think I will get near the KOM anyway. You need to get a good run off the roundabout and be lucky with the lights to set a good time on that one.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strange that, it looks like you did it all, did you go passed it and then turn around? May be that confused it, if you do it again, either don't turn around or stop recording before you do. I'm 24th on that one, but I did my time on my ice tyres in the snow, though I don't think I will get near the KOM anyway. You need to get a good run off the roundabout and be lucky with the lights to set a good time on that one.


Yeh I did turn around to go asda when I got past the lights.I was coughing my lungs up after,really went for it and for nothing 
I tryed doing this http://app.strava.com/segments/2316568 the other day and the lights changed on me


----------



## DaveyM (12 Mar 2013)

Got out today for a quick 10 mile run .  Oh so cold.
I am amazed that so many are still clocking miles I need to get back into the swing of things .


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Mar 2013)

Not been out since last week but managed to get some turbo miles in, I'm off work for nearly 2 weeks after tomorrow so hope to get out a bit more. I also have my first sportive this Saturday, 40 miles which will be my longest distance to date, shame the weather looks a bit rubbish but still looking forward to it.


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Not been out since last week but managed to get some turbo miles in, I'm off work for nearly 2 weeks after tomorrow so hope to get out a bit more. I also have my first sportive this Saturday, 40 miles which will be my longest distance to date, shame the weather looks a bit rubbish but still looking forward to it.


good luck matey


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> good luck matey



Cheers, I'll be sure to report back Saturday afternoon!


----------



## monkeylc (12 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strange that, it looks like you did it all, did you go passed it and then turn around? May be that confused it, if you do it again, either don't turn around or stop recording before you do. I'm 24th on that one, but I did my time on my ice tyres in the snow, though I don't think I will get near the KOM anyway. You need to get a good run off the roundabout and be lucky with the lights to set a good time on that one.


 
Right,made my own for now but prob not the exact same start/finish (distance the same) ,but I would have placed 4th at 1.14

My ride 
http://app.strava.com/segments/3599906


Segment leader board
http://app.strava.com/segments/3523630 

You see thats how much it fuppin p*ssed me off,I've just spent all this time doing this!


----------



## Scotty1991 (12 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> My ride from work to asda today which has hill segment in it,so I gave it some going up but has'nt recorded it????
> 
> The ride.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44123529
> ...


Maybe you was going to fast aha


----------



## AndyPeace (12 Mar 2013)

I think I overdressed... winter tights, two pair of socks, compresion vest, baselayer, thin thermal layer, cycle top, thin jumper, windproof jacket, scarf and 2 hats. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/44169980#
I was not cold 
Was feeling really rank when I left but have come back all revitailised...if not a tad sweaty!


----------



## Reece (12 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Not been out since last week but managed to get some turbo miles in, I'm off work for nearly 2 weeks after tomorrow so hope to get out a bit more. I also have my first sportive this Saturday, 40 miles which will be my longest distance to date, shame the weather looks a bit rubbish but still looking forward to it.


What sportive you doing lee?


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> What sportive you doing lee?



The wiggle no excuses, believe its somewhere in/near Huntingdon. Need to find the email sometime this week....


----------



## Reece (13 Mar 2013)

I'm going that one to. Is my first sportive too. I'm in for the epic 80 miles though.


----------



## Leescfc79 (13 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> I'm going that one to. Is my first sportive too. I'm in for the epic 80 miles though.



Say hello if you see someone on a triban 3 with RS10 wheels going incredibly slow!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Well it's cold, still a bit of breeze, but I'm back at work tomorrow for 6 days away from home and won't be able to ride, and I really wanted to try and ride from kidsgrove to congelton.
> 
> So, on went an extra T shirt, and off I set.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about the granny gear Ian, I was like that with one of the hills to the house, I have cut this Cobblers Lane/Western Av from nearly 5 mins to nearly sub 3 mins.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Mar 2013)

Finally a break in the weather, no snow and a bit of sunshine. Limited time out as OH was waiting to go to work and I have to baby sit my little one who is off sick. But I did the 8 mile loop in 30 mins........yeah!!!


----------



## Scotty1991 (13 Mar 2013)

Looked like a great day from my window, got geared up and started cycling to then be introduced into some strong winds then into a 20 min hail storm!
After that it turned into a nice day. Untill another hail storm hit but even worse!
But all in all done the just under 15mile loop in 1 hour 11 mins , 4 mins quicker than last time 

http://app.strava.com/activities/44241734


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Mar 2013)

Yes the weather has turned here again, sun gone, blowing snow storm again, WTF is going on!


----------



## Typhon (13 Mar 2013)

Well I wish I had gone out when you did Brian because I got rained on and snowed on - that wasn't in the forecast. Now I've been back an hour it's bloody sunny now. 

Just did a short ride as I wasn't really feeling up to it. Anything is better than nothing though.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44260810#


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Mar 2013)

I have a short driving assement first thing tomorrow in Evesham then I'm sort of free for the day so hope to get out, fingers crossed. 
There is another one of those blooming flat packs lurking in the hall with my name on it though


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Mar 2013)

After work ride today only 7.51 miles but better than nothing. Managed 13.4mph and 33m 37s which is over 5 minutes faster than the first time I did this a few months ago. Didn't make any special effort apart from concentrating on spinning my cranks - which I am finding much easier.

Amusing incident today - I was footling along a lane thinking about the long hill about 150m up the road and round a sharp corner when a guy comes past on a posh Cervelo. No hello, no wave just nothing. When I went around the bend I saw him struggling up the hill and eventually passed him and as I went by he said "****ing hill, too hard for me!" 

So, I assume he is another beginner like me but with a lot more money to spend.

Despite my own pitifully slow progress up the hill I did feel a sense of victory wash over me - bit sad but hey-ho.

Hope you all had a good ride today.


----------



## Reece (13 Mar 2013)

Finished work early today but didn't want to risk the weather so can home and did a good 50mins on the turbo. 



Leescfc79 said:


> Say hello if you see someone on a triban 3 with RS10 wheels going incredibly slow!


Will do lee.


----------



## simmi (13 Mar 2013)

Back to work tomorrow so managed to get out today,
Quite windy and cold towards the end but not too bad I guess I am getting used to it.
Tried out a few new hills that were suggested by Nigel (cheers Mate) think I must be getting better at climbing, now just rubbish instead of complete rubbish
Managed to turn my Garmin off for 5 miles D'oh! so my strava data is not accurate.
Actual distance was 62.4 miles in about 4 hours 27 mins.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44262173
Had a bit of snow but not too much, back just in time coming down quite hard now!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2013)

Well done to all who got out again. I have been out twice the last two days. Although I am getting old and slow I retain a slightly competitive streak and really want to try and finish the Strava Giro Challenge. Putting myself through painful legs and backside just for a virtual badge. Must be mad!


----------



## kerndog (13 Mar 2013)

I'm at the start of week 6 of having my bike and today got a lovely 22 mile ride in. Was chilly, got hailed on, but it was great. Fastest ride yet and felt really strong for the whole ride, I breezed up hills that were a problem before.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44249080


----------



## Typhon (13 Mar 2013)

@Brian - You must stop whoever is buying those flat packs! 

@Spokey - Nice one on the ride. There's not many of us who can say they've scalped someone on a Cervelo! Reminds me of when I first started, I was in my lycra and I got scalped by some guy on his MTB, it was so embarrassing. At least my bike was 300 quid though and not 3 grand!

@Reece - Well done. That's 10 minutes more than I've ever managed! I went into my LBS the other day and their tacx turbo was a lot better than the one we've got IMO. The wheels carry on spinning after you've stopped pedalling, slowing down gradually as they would on the road. Whereas the resistance in ours just stops it dead which means you can't take a 2-3 second break from pedalling as I often do on the road, otherwise you have to start over again. Wish I'd bought the tacx now. Although he did tell me about these new Bkool trainers which for £400 are supposed to do everything the tacx multiplayer does for £1200. I might think about getting one of those in October. I don't want to lose the fitness I will (hopefully) have gained over the summer.

@Simmi- well done on the 100km!! 

@Mo your mileage increase has been astonishing these last couple of weeks.  I didn't sign up for that challenge as I didn't realistically think I would do it but maybe I should have now!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

*Challenges*





 Giro's Train Like Taylor Challenge 
32:13:29 101%
 
Job Done


----------



## Typhon (13 Mar 2013)

That's amazing....and four days early too.  Well done!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> That's amazing....and four days early too.  Well done!


 
Cheers, little bit knackered now, biked over 9 hours in the last three days, all on the ice tyres.


----------



## Scotty1991 (13 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *Challenges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cracking job buddy, with time to spare!


----------



## kerndog (13 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> Back to work tomorrow so managed to get out today,
> Quite windy and cold towards the end but not too bad I guess I am getting used to it.
> Tried out a few new hills that were suggested by Nigel (cheers Mate) think I must be getting better at climbing, now just rubbish instead of complete rubbish
> Managed to turn my Garmin off for 5 miles D'oh! so my strava data is not accurate.
> ...


 
brilliant! Cant imagine going that far at the moment! One day though


----------



## Typhon (13 Mar 2013)

Strava just offered me a free trial of premium for 30 days. Somehow I knew they'd want my credit card details anyway though - I must be psychic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> @Brian - You must stop whoever is buying those flat packs!
> 
> @Spokey - Nice one on the ride. There's not many of us who can say they've scalped someone on a Cervelo! Reminds me of when I first started, I was in my lycra and I got scalped by some guy on his MTB, it was so embarrassing. At least my bike was 300 quid though and not 3 grand!
> 
> ...


 

If you are going to spend £400 on a trainer, why not buy a second hand hybrid or MTB with some wide knobblies on it and slap some ice tyres on it when it gets icy, you can then carry on riding through the bad weather.

Challenge wise, you should be able to still join it and it will automatically include any rides you have done since the 2nd of March


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done to all who got out again. I have been out twice the last two days. Although I am getting old and slow I retain a slightly competitive streak and really want to try and finish the Strava Giro Challenge. Putting myself through painful legs and backside just for a virtual badge. Must be mad!


 
We are all mad, but feel better for it!

You are bang on target for completing it, my hat is well and truly doffed to you with the weather conditions in Scotland, every hour you ride is worth two of what we ride down here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> Back to work tomorrow so managed to get out today,
> Quite windy and cold towards the end but not too bad I guess I am getting used to it.
> Tried out a few new hills that were suggested by Nigel (cheers Mate) think I must be getting better at climbing, now just rubbish instead of complete rubbish
> Managed to turn my Garmin off for 5 miles D'oh! so my strava data is not accurate.
> ...


 
Nice ride, have you ever been tempted to ride to the Humber Bridge and back, that would be a good distance?


----------



## Reece (13 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> @Reece - Well done. That's 10 minutes more than I've ever managed! I went into my LBS the other day and their tacx turbo was a lot better than the one we've got IMO. The wheels carry on spinning after you've stopped pedalling, slowing down gradually as they would on the road. Whereas the resistance in ours just stops it dead which means you can't take a 2-3 second break from pedalling as I often do on the road, otherwise you have to start over again. Wish I'd bought the tacx now. Although he did tell me about these new Bkool trainers which for £400 are supposed to do everything the tacx multiplayer does for £1200. I might think about getting one of those in October. I don't want to lose the fitness I will (hopefully) have gained over the summer.


Was a gruelling 50minutes. 10 mins warm up followed by a 30min TT style ride to calculate my lactate threshold (friend told me to do this to improve my hill climbing by knowing my HR limit) and 10min warm down. 30min TT was all out and I feel it now.



Supersuperleeds said:


> *Challenges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well done Chris!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Was a gruelling 50minutes. 10 mins warm up followed by a 30min TT style ride to calculate my lactate threshold (friend told me to do this to improve my hill climbing by knowing my HR limit) and 10min warm down. 30min TT was all out and I feel it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Chris!


Cheers, someone was attacking your KOM this morning, he was flying up the hill until I got in his way coming down it!


----------



## boybiker (13 Mar 2013)

First time back on the bike since Saturday... because of the snow!

Commute in : http://app.strava.com/activities/44220382

Commute home : http://app.strava.com/activities/44268864

I felt pretty good out on the bike today considering the element were against me it was a good commute. 

WOW Chris congratulations on the challenge!


----------



## simmi (13 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> brilliant! Cant imagine going that far at the moment! One day though


Started in Oct first 2 rides were 12 miles, just got to keep building it up and you will soon be there.
Once you have put the time in you just have to make sure you get your fueling right then you can go and go.


----------



## simmi (13 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *Challenges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Over 2 hours a day average, awesome effort


----------



## simmi (13 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice ride, have you ever been tempted to ride to the Humber Bridge and back, that would be a good distance?


Yeah it is on my list (long list) think it's about 70ish miles more if I make it into a loop, but should be no trouble if I can do 100K with hills, as it's basically flat between me and the bridge.


----------



## RWright (14 Mar 2013)

After sleeping/resting away my cold, I got out today. I wanted to take a few pictures in the next town north. So I went out this evening and set off into 10 mph headwind on a route that has two river bottoms and always seems like I am pedaling uphill. It was a slow process but not bad, temperature was a little cool (for me) but I was not under or over dressed so it was a decent ride. I was planning to get in a few hours riding but on the way home the sun was going down and I realized I had picked up the wrong battery pack for my headlight, it was too dark to go without a headlight by this time.  I didn't get to take advantage of the tailwind.  I instead stopped at our work shop and got one of our trucks and put the bike in the back and drove the last 11 miles home. My fingers were getting a little cool by this time because even though I wore full fingers they were not very thick ones, so I really didn't mind too bad. I also wore a helmet today and I actually think in cool weather that it vents my head more than having nothing on it at all. I hope it works as well if I wear it this summer.

It felt good getting back out in spite of still having the sniffles from my cold.


----------



## Reece (14 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, someone was attacking your KOM this morning, he was flying up the hill until I got in his way coming down it!


Cheers for getting in his way then Lol. I'm sure it won't be long til it's beaten. Just expecting the notification haha.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> The wiggle no excuses, believe its somewhere in/near Huntingdon. Need to find the email sometime this week....



I'm doing that too. If you can't find the details let me know and I'll forward the info I have


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Mar 2013)

12 mile loop in the sunshine (15.4 avg) with ice everywhere but it was a refreshingly enjoyable spin.


----------



## Snarf (14 Mar 2013)

15.1 miles in 1 hour 9 mins.

3 miles added on to my normal ride, but rather silly of me, the extra 3 miles are all up hill.

My face is now the wonderful colour of a blackcurrent.

Onwards and upwards, hi ho silver lining!


----------



## Kins (14 Mar 2013)

18 miles for first time in ages. Bloody chest infection just won't go away. 3 weeks to get vaguely fit for doing some of http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ride-around-dragon-sportive-route-spring-2013.116326/ and at the moment looks like I might manage very little. 

Oh and got burned, up hill by a fat bloke on fixie who had the weirdest cycling style I've seen, seemed to work, pulled a mile out in 3 miles of road......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Mar 2013)

No progress at all today.

Weather started off nice and I was due to ride late pm but now we are having rain, sleet, fluffy snow flakes on a three phase alternating cycle.

Very entertaining it is too.

Hope all who have got out or will get out had/have a lovely ride.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I have a short driving assement first thing tomorrow in Evesham then I'm sort of free for the day so hope to get out, fingers crossed.
> There is another one of those blooming flat packs lurking in the hall with my name on it though


Well the assement went very well, might be a shed load of work coming this way!
The ride was very enjoyable, see previous.

Now this bloomin flat pack is laughing at me it's another from the "one hour to assemble family" 
Two hours in and nothing that looks like a cupboard/sideboard.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well the assement went very well, might be a shed load of work coming this way!
> The ride was very enjoyable, see above.
> 
> Now this bloomin flat pack is laughing at me it's another from the "one hour to assemble family"
> Two hours in and nothing that looks like a cupboard/sideboard.


 
In Sept last year we took delivery of 2 bedside cabinets and 1 chest of drawers for our main bedroom. Beautifully made stuff direct from somewhere in Denmark.

Took two of us (both reasonably bright types) over 7 hours to digest the instructions and then put them together. Never again!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Mar 2013)

Went out for 20 miles this afternoon and did a bit of an experiment with my new cycle computer. 

Map my Ride said 1:41:55 time. Computer said 1:36:46
Map my ride 22.03 miles. Computer 21.153 miles
Map my ride 1119 calories. Computer 434.6 calories

The time discrepancy may be because for some of the time I was stationary (called at lbs, waiting for a train to go past, carrying bike up steps, etc) but the others, no idea. Guess I'll have to do the route in my car and clock it that way. 

Anyway, not a very quick ride, but at least it's a few more miles under my wheels before Saturday's Wiggle No Excuses


----------



## Scotty1991 (14 Mar 2013)

Went out in the morning for a 16.8mile ride through country, Hardly no wind and the sun was out so it was a good ride.

On a good side , completed my first 100 miles 

http://app.strava.com/activities/44366291


----------



## kerndog (14 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> Went out in the morning for a 16.8mile ride through country, Hardly no wind and the sun was out so it was a good ride.
> 
> On a good side , completed my first 100 miles
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44366291


 

Good work! first big milestone done

Weather down here was great as well, got 21 miles in and it was lovely, sun shining, loads of animals to see. fantastic. And although I found it much harder than yesterday I still managed 13.5mph avg, broke a bunch of PB's and got a king of the mountain on strava! (theres only 4 of us on the segment though)

I cant wait for it to warm up!


----------



## DaveyM (14 Mar 2013)

Only got out after work for a quick loop 8.3 miles ( don't count a warm up and cool down stretch)
For no real reason it felt so difficult to get moving tonight 
must try harder.

although it wasn't too long ago that 8 miles was a long way


----------



## Leescfc79 (14 Mar 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Only got out after work for a quick loop 8.3 miles ( don't count a warm up and cool down stretch)
> For no real reason it felt so difficult to get moving tonight
> must try harder.
> 
> although it wasn't too long ago that 8 miles was a long way



I know what you mean, I did 16 miles earlier today and it was a real struggle, couldn't put my finger on why but it was really hard work. Guess its just one of those days!


----------



## SWSteve (14 Mar 2013)

First ride in about a week, brutal headwind meant I didn't meet all of the targets I would have wanted when it comes to segment times...however I shaved ONE THIRD off of this! http://app.strava.com/activities/44392727#755792717

Sounds like the weather's been pretty bad for everyone, at least it isn't going to rain all weekend


----------



## kerndog (14 Mar 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Only got out after work for a quick loop 8.3 miles ( don't count a warm up and cool down stretch)
> For no real reason it felt so difficult to get moving tonight
> must try harder.
> 
> although it wasn't too long ago that 8 miles was a long way


 

Yeah I was the same today. I did almost the same route as yesterday and it seemed a lot harder today

http://app.strava.com/activities/44371068


----------



## boybiker (14 Mar 2013)

I went for my second commute of the week today. It's the first time this year I have commuted in on consecutive days although I feel fine tbh.Strava seemed to go a bit funny on my commute in at the start hence the long moving time and strange trace.

Ride in :http://app.strava.com/activities/44347489

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/44395233


----------



## Billy Adam (14 Mar 2013)

first rides since sunday. Felt good for the rest. http://app.strava.com/activities/44383176
http://app.strava.com/activities/44271961


----------



## AndyPeace (14 Mar 2013)

There was glorious sunshine here this morning but by the time I out it had all clouded over. Spent a little time in the sun, as had to change my tires over (there was a hole in my front tire, which I thought had a stone stuck in it, turned out to be the inner tube sticking through). Got out for a Night Ride, which I missed last night, as I was on the edge of ill. Feeling much better now.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44430097


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

Was nice getting the ice tyres off the bike, some good stretches with a tailwind helped me improve some segments. Only need to do 0.13 miles to hit 2000 for the year now.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44475141


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2013)

Mr Sky must be very upset today as it is blooming wet no, make that......WET out there.

My Giant and I are huddled away nice and snug indoors and following a slightly lop-sided chat we have decided that neither of us are going out at all today. So Mr Sky...bring it on; we just don't care!

Happy rides to those who live in drier climes, those who are more hardy and even those who are more foolish than me.


----------



## IanA (15 Mar 2013)

down and out !

well went for tht 15 mile ride on Tuesday, damn cold and it even snowed on me.

Tuesday evening, felt a bit sniffly and a cold throat. Went work Wednesday and by lunch time felt a bit rough ! so here I am now coming back home having spent since Wednesday in the hotel and done no work !

think if I go out again in the cold, I will cover my mouth so I'm not breathing the cold air into my lungs !


----------



## AndyPeace (15 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> down and out !
> 
> well went for tht 15 mile ride on Tuesday, damn cold and it even snowed on me.
> 
> ...


I have to protect my chest, as I'm very susceptible to infections. Keep your core warm... lots of layers (thin layers can always be taken off and pocketed if you get too hot) and wrap your neck/throat up. I also use a little vapor rub after the ride to keep my breathing clean and clear. Hope your good today!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mr Sky must be very upset today as it is blooming wet no, make that......WET out there.
> 
> My Giant and I are huddled away nice and snug indoors and following a slightly lop-sided chat we have decided that neither of us are going out at all today. So Mr Sky...bring it on; we just don't care!
> 
> Happy rides to those who live in drier climes, those who are more hardy and even those who are more foolish than me.


 
Torrential rain forecast here for going home time, plus 16mph headwinds for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> down and out !
> 
> well went for tht 15 mile ride on Tuesday, damn cold and it even snowed on me.
> 
> ...


 
You've just got to ride through, remember rule 5


----------



## RWright (15 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> down and out !
> 
> well went for tht 15 mile ride on Tuesday, damn cold and it even snowed on me.
> 
> ...


 
I did the same thing this past Sunday. I will not do another more vigorous ride ( for me) in the cold air without my mouth being covered either. Live and learn I guess. I am still getting over it but am back riding now.


----------



## Typhon (15 Mar 2013)

Got home for 4:15 so went for a quick ride. It's drizzling but then it's going to rain all weekend anyway so no time like the present! Heading directly north I was going straight into a very strong headwind but then just a couple of miles later I was holding onto the bike because of an Easterly wind, then I was heading North again and had a tailwind behind me. When I got home I could clearly see the wind blowing the trees from the west. Never known it to change anything like that quickly. 

Anyway just did 9.5 miles as it was turning into a racetrack as it approcahed 5pm. Managed my first ever 16mph average though, after almost 6 months of being at 15mph average _every_ ride. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/44511124


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

Got the headwind going home, but the rain never arrived, so did 17 miles, though slow due to the wind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> There was glorious sunshine here this morning but by the time I out it had all clouded over. Spent a little time in the sun, as had to change my tires over (there was a hole in my front tire, which I thought had a stone stuck in it, turned out to be the inner tube sticking through). Got out for a Night Ride, which I missed last night, as I was on the edge of ill. Feeling much better now.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44430097


 
You must be getting close to hitting the Giro Challenge by now?


----------



## Reece (15 Mar 2013)

Well tomorrows the day. My 1st sportive, although the forecast is pretty grim. can't see it being any worse than the audax in Feb I did. Plus the terrain is a lot flatter on the sportive than the audax. Looking to hit 15.5mph avg or higher over the 80miles to get the gold time award


----------



## AndyPeace (15 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You must be getting close to hitting the Giro Challenge by now?


 
1 hour 47 mins to go...I slacked off after missing my 11 day target, then was 'almost ill' so cut my rides to the essentials. I may finish tonight, but more likely tomorrow. It's done me loads of good already!. I feel more able to take on miles and more capable when it's a struggle and have surprised myself - leaving the house tired and glum, only to return feeling great and revitalised. I'm planning to get a 100km ride in on Sunday to celebrate completing the challenge


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well tomorrows the day. My 1st sportive, although the forecast is pretty grim. can't see it being any worse than the audax in Feb I did. Plus the terrain is a lot flatter on the sportive than the audax. Looking to hit 15.5mph avg or higher over the 80miles to get the gold time award


Good luck for tomorrow Reece.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well tomorrows the day. My 1st sportive, although the forecast is pretty grim. can't see it being any worse than the audax in Feb I did. Plus the terrain is a lot flatter on the sportive than the audax. Looking to hit 15.5mph avg or higher over the 80miles to get the gold time award


Good luck


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> 1 hour 47 mins to go...I slacked off after missing my 11 day target, then was 'almost ill' so cut my rides to the essentials. I may finish tonight, but more likely tomorrow. It's done me loads of good already!. I feel more able to take on miles and more capable when it's a struggle and have surprised myself - leaving the house tired and glum, only to return feeling great and revitalised. I'm planning to get a 100km ride in on Sunday to celebrate completing the challenge )


 
You should easily do it


----------



## Reece (15 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck





BrianEvesham said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Reece.


 
Cheers Guys. I'll post up the report when I'm home tomorrow night and dried off lol!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well tomorrows the day. My 1st sportive, although the forecast is pretty grim. can't see it being any worse than the audax in Feb I did. Plus the terrain is a lot flatter on the sportive than the audax. Looking to hit 15.5mph avg or higher over the 80miles to get the gold time award



You in Cambridgeshire tomorrow? Good luck. I'll be at the tail end


----------



## Reece (15 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> You in Cambridgeshire tomorrow? Good luck. I'll be at the tail end


Yes Cambridgeshire for the no excuses sportive.


----------



## Typhon (15 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well tomorrows the day. My 1st sportive, although the forecast is pretty grim. can't see it being any worse than the audax in Feb I did. Plus the terrain is a lot flatter on the sportive than the audax. Looking to hit 15.5mph avg or higher over the 80miles to get the gold time award


 
Good luck mate - Hope the weather isn't too bad!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well the assement went very well, might be a shed load of work coming this way!
> The ride was very enjoyable, see previous.
> 
> Now this bloomin flat pack is laughing at me it's another from the "one hour to assemble family"
> Two hours in and nothing that looks like a cupboard/sideboard.


Whacked up two kitchen cupboards Thurs night (told you we are rearranging the house)
Finally fixed the spokes, made my first sub 20 min run to the hospital Friday morning.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44497189#758768935
and 5 p.b's coming home http://app.strava.com/activities/44497189#758768935
not bad for a week off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> I went for my second commute of the week today. It's the first time this year I have commuted in on consecutive days although I feel fine tbh.Strava seemed to go a bit funny on my commute in at the start hence the long moving time and *strange trace*.
> 
> Ride in :http://app.strava.com/activities/44347489
> 
> Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/44395233


I found this happened with the garmin before i fitted a speed/cadence sensor, more so when I first set off, I found that while the unit relied on the gps for speed data, it would give the odd gps track that might be some distance away, also I found the tracking better if the unit has been on for a while before a ride, this problem has stopped since fitting the speed/cadence sensor.


----------



## RWright (16 Mar 2013)

Reece, good luck on your sportive!

Nigel, good job on the ride and getting things done at home. I have been letting too many things go around the house. I am going to spend some time on them this weekend.

I didn't work today so I got a couple of rides in early. I was considering doing long rides tonight and this weekend to try and get in the time for the Challenge but something came up. I went and got the most recent +1 of the N +1 equation. Good news is I now have a mid 70's Raleigh Sports in pretty good shape as those things go, for $120. I got it from the original owner, the Brooks saddle looks salvageable, to my untrained eye. It is a Brooks B72, I guess that was stock for back then. My initial impression of the saddle is OOOH YEAH, daddy likes. 

The bad news is I had to drive to damn near the Virginia border to get it. That four hours round trip driving most certainly put me out of the challenge, you win some you lose some. Congrats to everyone who has completed it and good luck to those that are still going after it. 

Oh yeah, the latest addition looks a lot like my current Rain Unit bike. I was thinking maybe RU2 as a name. Kind of a Star Warish name that sounds like a question as well.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes Cambridgeshire for the no excuses sportive.



Weather is awful round here! I'm not expecting to do very well today


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Weather is awful round here! I'm not expecting to do very well today


Think my goal of the gold time will be out the window. Just set off now in wind and rain


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Think my goal of the good time will be out the window. Just set off now in wind and rain



Just about to leave home, I was hoping for a decent time but looking at the weather I'll be happy to finish it!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2013)

Sitting here with the gear on but it is foggy and just below freezing outside. Still some ice on the road in my street so having breakfast first for a change and see what it is like in an hour or so. Haven't logged the last couple of rides yet but I think I only have just over an hour to complete the challenge. It's been tough on me though and probably a wee bit too much for me in truth. Been getting slower and slower because my legs are weary and I am close to having a saddle sore so spending more time standing up and wriggling around than pedaling 

Not a good combination being middle aged and comparatively unfit but having a competitive nature.


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

Not happy, got to Huntingdon racecourse and the epic 80mile cancelled so got to do the standard 40mile. Maybe the gold time is back on. 

That's another century I've got to find this month for my clubs challenge as was hoping would of got today.


----------



## RWright (16 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting here with the gear on but it is foggy and just below freezing outside. Still some ice on the road in my street so having breakfast first for a change and see what it is like in an hour or so. Haven't logged the last couple of rides yet but I think I only have just over an hour to complete the challenge. It's been tough on me though and probably a wee bit too much for me in truth. Been getting slower and slower because my legs are weary and I am close to having a saddle sore so spending more time standing up and wriggling around than pedaling
> 
> Not a good combination being middle aged and comparatively unfit but having a competitive nature.


 
My butt was getting tired doing the extra saddle time as well. You should make it with time to spare. Don't go out and get hurt trying to do it. You can give the sun a little time to hopefully melt the ice. Very nice job on the challenge.


----------



## RWright (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Not happy, got to Huntingdon racecourse and the epic 80mile cancelled so got to do the standard 40mile. Maybe the gold time is back on.
> 
> That's another century I've got to find this month for my clubs challenge as was hoping would of got today.


 
Just lap the field.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> My butt was getting tired doing the extra saddle time as well. You should make it with time to spare. Don't go out and get hurt trying to do it. You can give the sun a little time to hopefully melt the ice. Very nice job on the challenge.


 
Thanks Rocky. Got quite foggy but put my lights on. Temperature lifted a bit so was actually reasonably pleasant. No wind for the first time in ages too.

Well, that's the challenge completed and I think I will probably ease back for a bit. Weather is actually supposed to break down again this week anyway so good excuse. Last of the wintery flurries of snow to come then hopefully we will be shot of it and get some spring weather.

Good luck to all who have long rides, sportives, audaxes, etc planned for today.


----------



## Billy Adam (16 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Rocky. Got quite foggy but put my lights on. Temperature lifted a bit so was actually reasonably pleasant. No wind for the first time in ages too.
> 
> Well, that's the challenge completed and I think I will probably ease back for a bit. Weather is actually supposed to break down again this week anyway so good excuse. Last of the wintery flurries of snow to come then hopefully we will be shot of it and get some spring weather.
> 
> Good luck to all who have long rides, sportives, audaxes, etc planned for today.


Well done Mo for getting out and finishing the challenge. Might be able to get out later but at the moment blowing a gale and teeming down.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Not happy, got to Huntingdon racecourse and the epic 80mile cancelled so got to do the standard 40mile. Maybe the gold time is back on.
> 
> That's another century I've got to find this month for my clubs challenge as was hoping would of got today.


 
Go round it twice


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Rocky. Got quite foggy but put my lights on. Temperature lifted a bit so was actually reasonably pleasant. No wind for the first time in ages too.
> 
> Well, that's the challenge completed and I think I will probably ease back for a bit. Weather is actually supposed to break down again this week anyway so good excuse. Last of the wintery flurries of snow to come then hopefully we will be shot of it and get some spring weather.
> 
> Good luck to all who have long rides, sportives, audaxes, etc planned for today.


Well done.


----------



## boybiker (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Think my goal of the gold time will be out the window. Just set off now in wind and rain


 
Good luck to all who are taking part!!


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

Well I'm on my way home now. Finished the 40miles in around 2hr30. Wind was horrendous and at times I was being blown across the road with barely any control of the bike. Scary moments indeed.


----------



## Typhon (16 Mar 2013)

Sorry to hear that Reece. Well done for getting the 40 miles in anyway. It's pretty scary when a side wind throws you a couple of feet into the road. I think the next time we get 17 mph+ winds around here I'm going to just take the MTB instead as it's so much more planted. Every farm gate or junction you have to cling on for dear life.

Mo, congratulations on completing the challenge! That's really amazing, just a few weeks ago you were doing 10-20 miles a week (weather related I guess) and now you've done 200 miles this week, 450 in the last three.  

Weather has been dreadful here this morning so I have just been lazing around in my dressing gown but it's brightening up now so when my lunch goes down I will be donning the lycra and heading out.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Mo, congratulations on completing the challenge! That's really amazing, just a few weeks ago you were doing 10-20 miles a week (weather related I guess) and now you've done 200 miles this week, 450 in the last three.
> 
> Weather has been dreadful here this morning so I have just been lazing around in my dressing gown but it's brightening up now so when my lunch goes down I will be donning the lycra and heading out.


Thanks. It was hard work but got a little kick out of managing it. Probably take it easy for a bit now to let the legs recover. Currently trying hard to snow here again now so just got it finished in time.

Hope your weather stays decent and you get a good run this afternoon.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2013)

Crap weather but I finished! At times I thought to myself "whatever made you think you could be a cyclist?" but as the end drew closer it changed to "I can bloody do this!"
Knackered now. 
:-)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes Cambridgeshire for the no excuses sportive.



How did you get on Reece?


----------



## monkeylc (16 Mar 2013)

I've got the horn!


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> How did you get on Reece?


I got on ok, bit peed off the epic was cancelled, but in a way pleased. 80miles of that wind may have been called torture lol! I enjoyed it though and happy to get the change of scenery to ride in.

At times I was riding leaning into the side winds to counteract it but still being blown a few feet across the road. My jacket also caught the wind, inflated itself and acted as a kite lol! Some scary moments but finished.

Here's the ride info on Strava; http://app.strava.com/activities/44611959

I'm pleased with the avg speed and time it took me to ride considering the wind. We all felt the route could of been a real fast pace if there had been better weather conditions.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> I got on ok, bit peed off the epic was cancelled, but in a way pleased. 80miles of that wind may have been called torture lol! I enjoyed it though and happy to get the change of scenery to ride in.
> 
> At times I was riding leaning into the side winds to counteract it but still being blown a few feet across the road. My jacket also caught the wind, inflated itself and acted as a kite lol! Some scary moments but finished.
> 
> ...



Well done. The wind got me a few times too, that and those flipping puddles! I felt like a real beginner at times, but pleased to finish. You were probably one of the hundreds who passed me, so hope I didn't wobble while you were overtaking 

I'm pleased I didn't have to stop on any of the hills, but it was touch and go at one point when the wind was blowing me backwards and I was in my lowest gear nearly standing still! 

Back home now, had my bath and may have to do a little napping!


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well done. The wind got me a few times too, that and those flipping puddles! I felt like a real beginner at times, but pleased to finish. You were probably one of the hundreds who passed me, so hope I didn't wobble while you were overtaking
> 
> I'm pleased I didn't have to stop on any of the hills, but it was touch and go at one point when the wind was blowing me backwards and I was in my lowest gear nearly standing still!
> 
> Back home now, had my bath and may have to do a little napping!


Well done for getting out there and doing it. What time did you start? I started about 8.15am, passed a few people but also some of the later starters also passed me lol. Some fast people out there.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well done for getting out there and doing it. What time did you start? I started about 8.15am, passed a few people but also some of the later starters also passed me lol. Some fast people out there.



Maybe about the same time, I'm not sure. Hubby was called out and had to go to work so I just joined the queue and set off. Ordinarily I would have used MapMyRide, but it drains the battery and I had to leave my phone with some life in it to sort out getting home at the end. Every time I saw somebody in my rear view mirror I celebrated the fact that I wasn't last! :-). Took me about 3 hrs 20 mins but I'm not certain as I pressed the wrong button on my computer at the finish. Doh! One day I'll get everything right x


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Maybe about the same time, I'm not sure. Hubby was called out and had to go to work so I just joined the queue and set off. Ordinarily I would have used MapMyRide, but it drains the battery and I had to leave my phone with some life in it to sort out getting home at the end. Every time I saw somebody in my rear view mirror I celebrated the fact that I wasn't last! :-). Took me about 3 hrs 20 mins but I'm not certain as I pressed the wrong button on my computer at the finish. Doh! One day I'll get everything right x


A respectable time.

I think some people were doing the route again as a lot of people were leaving out to ride when we got back, unless they rode to the event?


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Mar 2013)

Well just got back, did it in 3hrs 10 mins. As others have said terrible conditions and the wind made it really tough and scary at the same time. Well organised and a good sense of achievement for getting out and doing it though so was worth it.

Will upload ride later, I'm having a bath then going the pub!!


----------



## Typhon (16 Mar 2013)

Well I bloody jinxed myself with that post about the weather didn't I? 5 miles in and the heavens opened. Took shelter on a bench under some trees outside a church but it showed no signs of letting up so I just headed home. Feet and hands were so numb when I got back that I couldn't undo the release for the ratchet on my shoes!

I remember the last time I sat on that bench, it was when I first started in August and I used to use it for a breather. I remember it being sunny and warm every time. Roll on summer!

http://app.strava.com/activities/44617024


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2013)

Progress made.

Went out in the drizzle on streaming wet roads. Managed 14.23m / 1h 7m 34s / 12.63mph average.

Quite chuffed I actually went out in the grotty weather.

Hope you all had a good time today - some impressive stuff going on in previous posts!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Mar 2013)

Managed to get out for 29 miles, set 11 p.b's and 4 2nd's. most in the later half due to a slight tailwind (who says you cant plan a ride for it to help) well done those that have been out especially in the weather I have been reading about, it was quite pleasant here in comparison.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44624528
So far this month it's my fastest avg @ 14.23mph 0.7 quicker than last month and my fastest since Aug but with an extra 18.62ft/mile climb rate. avg grade in Aug was 0.6% this month 0.94% and an increase in gear length from 57.4 in" to 63.53".


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2013)

Looking out of the window it is gorgeous and sunny now with no sign of wind. Bloody typical!!!!

Hey ho, hubby says its probably my fault the weather was awful, it has been every time I've planned to ride in the past couple of weeks


----------



## AndyPeace (16 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, that's the challenge completed and I think I will probably ease back for a bit. Weather is actually supposed to break down again this week anyway so good excuse. Last of the wintery flurries of snow to come then hopefully we will be shot of it and get some spring weather.
> 
> Good luck to all who have long rides, sportives, audaxes, etc planned for today.


 
Well Done! Still not there myself, but am only a hair away from completing it.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well I'm on my way home now. Finished the 40miles in around 2hr30. Wind was horrendous and at times I was being blown across the road with barely any control of the bike. Scary moments indeed.


 
Annoyed with all this bad weather, is it always like this?

Like many people my plans got cancelled meaning I was only able to get in a cheeky hour to try and avoid the rain as I was in shorts/base layer and tee. I cannot wait until it's consistently dry and warm...then again I might need to move abroad to get that.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44619484


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Annoyed with all this bad weather, is it always like this?
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44619484


Not always. But the 2 planned rides (today's sportive and club audax in feb) have both been terrible weather. Just Sod's law. 

I'm glad I got out and planning on riding the club early plus some extra miles tomorrow morning.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Not always. But the 2 planned rides (today's sportive and club audax in feb) have both been terrible weather. Just Sod's law.
> 
> I'm glad I got out and planning on riding the club early plus some extra miles tomorrow morning.


 
Fair enough, the forecast for tomorrow has brightened up. When I say brightened up what I mean is it looks like it might not rain! Great sports day planned, will be trying to get some good miles in


----------



## SWSteve (16 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Progress made.
> 
> Went out in the drizzle on streaming wet roads. Managed 14.23m / 1h 7m 34s / 12.63mph average.
> 
> ...


 
great going getting out in the poor weather, did you enjoy it? I still feel great provided it hasn't been chucking it down


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> great going getting out in the poor weather, did you enjoy it? I still feel great provided it hasn't been chucking it down


 
Yes, it was great. First time I have done it too. In a sad way it felt heroic.

I have avoided doing this so far as I did not want to get my new bike messed up but then I thought "it's only a bike plus living in The Lakes you can sometimes wait a week or three before the rain stops so get out there!"

I don't have mudguards either but that didn't really cause a problem. The down tube on my bike is a fat affair and it kept my face clean plus the back of my waterproof jacket responded well to a hose down.

Definitely will do it again.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes, it was great. First time I have done it too. In a sad way it felt heroic.
> 
> I have avoided doing this so far as I did not want to get my new bike messed up but then I thought "it's only a bike plus living in The Lakes you can sometimes wait a week or three before the rain stops so get out there!"
> 
> ...


Great news! Keep going at it and we'll end up appreciating the summer more because of it.


----------



## RWright (17 Mar 2013)

I just got in my regular 16 mile ride today. It was more of a shakedown of my new old bike which didn't last long because my rear wheel has a small bounce in it every wheel revolution, something I can not tolerate when there are other smooth rolling bikes sitting home. Took out the Townie and had a great ride. The temperature was 26c and sunshine, there were 10 to 15 mph winds but the trees on my route protected me from it for much of the ride. Even when I had to climb into the wind for a while it wasn't bad at all. I just cranked up the AC/DC on the MP3 player and went for it. It would have taken a lot to mess up my first short pants and t shirt ride in a while. Tomorrow back down to high 13c with a 40 percent chance of rain, and more wind around 10 mph. 

I also found a watch/heart rate monitor on the side of the road. It has a lot of buttons on it so I will have something to keep me entertained this evening.  I was able to figure out I have a resting heart rate of 62 but I don't know if that is good or bad (I also think I could have figured that out with a regular watch but that wouldn't be as much fun). Now I have to figure out how to go about checking max heart rate, more evening excitement.  I am afraid this is going to lead to harder training for me now. I might should have just left the HRM on the side of the road again, like I did the first time I rode by it a few days ago.


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got in my regular 16 mile ride today. It was more of a shakedown of my new old bike which didn't last long because my rear wheel has a small bounce in it every wheel revolution, something I can not tolerate when there are other smooth rolling bikes sitting home. Took out the Townie and had a great ride. The temperature was 26c and sunshine, there were 10 to 15 mph winds but the trees on my route protected me from it for much of the ride. Even when I had to climb into the wind for a while it wasn't bad at all. I just cranked up the AC/DC on the MP3 player and went for it. It would have taken a lot to mess up my first short pants and t shirt ride in a while. Tomorrow back down to high 13c with a 40 percent chance of rain, and more wind around 10 mph.
> 
> I also found a watch/heart rate monitor on the side of the road. It has a lot of buttons on it so I will have something to keep me entertained this evening.  I was able to figure out I have a resting heart rate of 62 but I don't know if that is good or bad (I also think I could have figured that out with a regular watch but that wouldn't be as much fun). Now I have to figure out how to go about checking max heart rate, more evening excitement.  I am afraid this is going to lead to harder training for me now. I might should have just left the HRM on the side of the road again, like I did the first time I rode by it a few days ago.


 
26C! Got a spare room I can stay in?  62 is pretty good. There's a good chart here about resting heart rates. Mine went from the mid 70s to early 50s within a few weeks of starting cycling. That's measuring it when waking up in the morning though, still in bed lying down. If you measure it after drinking caffeine or sitting up it's going to be higher. So when you wake up tomorrow take your pulse and you might be in the "athlete" bracket too, even though you probably don't even remotely feel like an athlete either!

Max heart rate is roughly 220- your age although the heart rate monitor will give you a more accurate measurement. Sometimes electrical interferement can mess with it though - mine once recorded 225 on a ride!


----------



## Leescfc79 (17 Mar 2013)

Uplaoded yesterday's ride, not the quickest but considering the weather I was happy to get round! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/44645373


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Uplaoded yesterday's ride, not the quickest but considering the weather I was happy to get round!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44645373



Well done. That's great 

Did you see the 'official' times have been released? Based on what I logged and what they say, it took me longer to put my gloves back on after my refuelling. They've got me 3 hrs 32, and my computer reckoned about 3 hrs 21 (but I didnt press the right button at the finish). 

I'd have liked to finish quicker, but didn't, so never mind! I got round . 

And so did you, so well done


----------



## Leescfc79 (17 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well done. That's great
> 
> Did you see the 'official' times have been released? Based on what I logged and what they say, it took me longer to put my gloves back on after my refuelling. They've got me 3 hrs 32, and my computer reckoned about 3 hrs 21 (but I didnt press the right button at the finish).
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw the times last night, it had me down for 3hrs 40 minutes but we did stop for 10 minutes for food and my friend who did it with me had a flat (4 miles from the finish) and being so cold it took 20 minutes to fix!!


----------



## Reece (17 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Uplaoded yesterday's ride, not the quickest but considering the weather I was happy to get round!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44645373


Well done lee


----------



## Reece (17 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well done. That's great
> 
> Did you see the 'official' times have been released? Based on what I logged and what they say, it took me longer to put my gloves back on after my refuelling. They've got me 3 hrs 32, and my computer reckoned about 3 hrs 21 (but I didnt press the right button at the finish).
> 
> ...


Times were a bit off with my garmin. I was mock g 2hr33 so should of had gold but got silver at 2hrs40 on there time. I shouldn't of stopped at the feed station lol. 

Looking forward to be photos on sportive photo too lol.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2013)

Decided to do a hillier route today. Weather was dry at the start, but clouds looked dark, so took the hybrid.

At 18 miles it started to rain heavily, at 20 miles it started to snow. Went by a cycling club as I was puffing up a hill and they were coasting down it, bet they thought I was a right numpty, but they were friendly anyway.

Averaged over 16mph so very chuffed with that, normally hit just below 15mph going to and from work. Shows what a difference getting off the cycle paths and onto the road makes.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44743398


----------



## Billy Adam (17 Mar 2013)

Considering the weather, I'm pleased with that ride. https://www.strava.com/rides/44746382


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2013)

Just a leisurely ride of eight miles with my lad this morning, very cold again.
The sun is out this afternoon so might go out on my own.


----------



## Reece (17 Mar 2013)

Went out for the early club ride this morning. Bit of a recovery ride after yesterday (well meant to have been). We did the south route which is flatter then the north route. Think the close knit group of us who are out most Sundays are mastering this, the pace was good and no one was struggling (we all must be improving). We ended up doing an extra stint of 5 miles as we had 1/2 hour spare before the social group riders turned up. I did the extra stint and headed home. Just as I got in the bad weather started so just missed it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44760870


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a leisurely ride of eight miles with my lad this morning, very cold again.
> The sun is out this afternoon so might go out on my own.


 
You should probably take the chance when it is nice. Here's my forecast for tomorrow copied and pasted. Think it will be a rest day. Lol.


Cloudy, cold and windy with rain along the Fife and Angus coast, but snow progressively falling to lower levels inland with moderate falls over hills. Strong easterly winds.


----------



## Billy Adam (17 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You should probably take the chance when it is nice. Here's my forecast for tomorrow copied and pasted. Think it will be a rest day. Lol.
> 
> 
> Cloudy, cold and windy with rain along the Fife and Angus coast, but snow progressively falling to lower levels inland with moderate falls over hills. Strong easterly winds.


Rest? I don't think I'd even bother getting out of bed. 8o)


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

Bought myself a new mountain bike (Rockrider 8.1) so I've just taken it for a spin. Couldn't get far though as all the bridleways are just thick mud that the wheels kept getting stuck in!

http://app.strava.com/activities/44763505

Took a pic in a forest on Bredon Hill, click the thumbnail to enlarge it if you want. It's not a great pic though as I took it with my phone:





It wasn't that clean when I got back!  It is now though, as am I - after much cleaning! It was great fun though and with a combination of going up muddy tracks with a 12% gradient and cycling on the road I used all the gears (except for the ones that would cross the chain of course). Glad it's a 27 speed with such a wide ranging cassette!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

Got out! Bit drizzly, bit sleety and roads very wet but I am chuffed I went

Jack Frost snuck up on me and had a little go at the tops of my ears but I soon put him straight and away he went - or perhaps it just coincided with my there and back halfway turn.

Bike rinsed, bike dried but lube will have to wait until after CFC beat The Hammers (hopefully).

8.78m / 39m 54s / 13.2 average.

Hope everyone who got out had fun. If you've still got to go then hurry up; it'll soon be dark.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a leisurely ride of eight miles with my lad this morning, very cold again.
> The sun is out this afternoon so might go out on my own.


Just back from a nice 16 mile ride in 63 mins, still cold but sunny, so that's a 24 mile total for today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Bought myself a new mountain bike (Rockrider 8.1) so I've just taken it for a spin. Couldn't get far though as all the bridleways are just thick mud that the wheels kept getting stuck in!


I've been thinking of something like this for when I go out with the lads as the pink Apollo is to small for me.

I was thinking more the rockrider 5.0 on my budget


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

A couple of days ago I did my first 16 mph average (16.1) now I just did 16.5:

http://app.strava.com/activities/44782245

I think the warm-up ride with the mountain bike helped. You can see what I was saying about the HRM suffering electrical interference though - at one point my heart rate apparently spiked to 218. It was beeping at me telling me I was about to die and I wasn't out of breath.  It's done the same thing in that spot before, think it might be the power lines. Otherwise it worked fine the whole way around.

I did 3 laps and my first and third were 1 second apart, getting me a 2nd and 3rd PB on that segment. I wonder how close my second lap would have been to those two if I hadn't stopped to take a breather. I'm nothing if not consistent, not particularly fast, but consistent with it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> A couple of days ago I did my first 16 mph average (16.1) now I just did 16.5:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44782245
> 
> I think the warm-up ride with the mountain bike helped. You can see what I was saying about the HRM suffering electrical interference though - at one point my heart rate apparently spiked to 218. It was beeping at me telling me I was about to die and I wasn't out of breath.  It's done the same thing in that spot before, think it might be the power lines. Otherwise it worked fine the whole way around.


 
That's quick!


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've been thinking of something like this for when I go out with the lads as the pink Apollo is to small for me.
> 
> I was thinking more the rockrider 5.0


 
The rockrider 5.0 looks like a good bike, I'm sure it'd do you fine for going out with your kids. The front suspension will make a nice change from being rattled to death on the triban on the roads around here! It was so nice going over the potholes and craters without having to brace myself for the shudder that goes up my spine on the Triban.

The main reason I got the 8.1 was that I am going to be taking up and down Bredon Hill and very solid suspension and disc brakes are a must for that!


----------



## Reece (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> A couple of days ago I did my first 16 mph average (16.1) now I just did 16.5


Nice one James. 

The last few rides I've done I've finally been hitting 16mph avg. need a bit more miles in me and one of the Saturday mornings in April I'm going to go out with the 8.30am group (fastest lot) see how I get on. I've spoke to a few of them who say its not too bad and you literally get pulled along with the drafting etc. just need to pluck up the courage lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 26C! Got a spare room I can stay in?  62 is pretty good. There's a good chart here about resting heart rates. Mine went from the mid 70s to early 50s within a few weeks of starting cycling. That's measuring it when waking up in the morning though, still in bed lying down. If you measure it after drinking caffeine or sitting up it's going to be higher. So when you wake up tomorrow take your pulse and you might be in the "athlete" bracket too, even though you probably don't even remotely feel like an athlete either!
> 
> Max heart rate is roughly 220- your age although the heart rate monitor will give you a more accurate measurement. Sometimes electrical interferement can mess with it though - mine once recorded 225 on a ride!


Mine was mid 70's in early Jan, my max according to that formula should be 171 I maxed at 175 on Friday, I am a record of it at 183 but I think thats an anomaly, I havent apart from that got a recording of more than 175.
Again not had much time to read through most of the posts other than a quick glance, well done everyone that braving the weather, it wasn't so bad here again. The met said winds of 8mpg southerly's though I doubt they were more than 3.5mph S.W.
again I planned a route to have the wind behind me on the homeward section.
simon still beat me on these section when he did it the other day.

Barnsdale Wood by well over a minute.
a nice improvement on this since Nov Tractor race 1'10" quicker.
and a 1 min quicker on this Campsall Hill and again Simon is much faster by nearly a min. 
a couple of other p.b's
The route I had planned was going to take me down a bridle path, so had to do a slight diversion.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44770676
The ride I did yesterday was actually more difficult even though i did nearly 6 miles more today, but it the first 50+km ride i have done in nearly a month. Sort of getting used the the clipless pedals and apart from one day in the last 11 days I have been out riding (since the 26/2/13) they have all been above 14mph.
I am not sure what I did to improve things as there was so many little things, from the gears (change from 26/13 to 24/11 on the rear) to a little weight reduction, greasing the rear hub new gear cables (shifting is better)
Next thing are the wheels hoping to try and get some of these Fulcrum Racing 7, opinions anyone I can't afford more than this.


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

they look nice,thats the main thing


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one James.
> 
> The last few rides I've done I've finally been hitting 16mph avg. need a bit more miles in me and one of the Saturday mornings in April I'm going to go out with the 8.30am group (fastest lot) see how I get on. I've spoke to a few of them who say its not too bad and you literally get pulled along with the drafting etc. just need to pluck up the courage lol


 

Cheers. I wouldn't worry about the fast group, I've read quite a few times on here that riding in a closely grouped pack adds 2-3 mph to your speed so if you can do above 16 average on your own you should be fine up to 20 average. What would worry me would be the need to be a few inches from someone's back wheel at that speed. Especially at 8:30 when I'm not quite awake yet. 



Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine was mid 70's in early Jan, my max according to that formula should be 171 I maxed at 175 on Friday, I am a record of it at 183 but I think thats an anomaly, I havent apart from that got a recording of more than 175.
> 
> Next thing are the wheels hoping to try and get some of these Fulcrum Racing 7, opinions anyone I can't afford more than this .


 
Yeah it's not a perfect formula but it does get you pretty close to the right one. I've hit a couple of heart beats above what my maximum should be but no more other than the crazy 215+ electrical interferences. 

Fulcrum 5 and 7s are very rated on here and a lot of people use them as a training wheel. That's a fantastic price for them there. If I had ran campag I would buy a pair myself at that price.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Cheers. I wouldn't worry about the fast group, I've read quite a few times on here that riding in a closely grouped pack adds 2-3 mph to your speed so if you can do above 16 average on your own you should be fine up to 20 average. What would worry me would be the need to be a few inches from someone's back wheel at that speed. Especially at 8:30 when I'm not quite awake yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you pointed that out, all this house stuff is dulling the senses. Mind I did get a picture on explore on flickr for those that know what that is.



Wakefield Cathedral by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Eribiste (17 Mar 2013)

I had another ride around Bredon Hill today, first time out for two weeks! (Lazy or what?) Shared part of the ride with someone on a carbon fibre Corratec something or other, quite nice to have a bit of company for a change, and it does seem to make the ride easier. The lack of action tells though, I was 1 mph off the pace, so I've got some work to do!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I had another ride around Bredon Hill today, first time out for two weeks! (Lazy or what?) Shared part of the ride with someone on a carbon fibre Corratec something or other, quite nice to have a bit of company for a change, and it does seem to make the ride easier. The lack of action tells though, I was 1 mph off the pace, so I've got some work to do!


Theres the thing I take time off I am usually quicker, or I find it easier. Mind I wouldn't want to take much more than 2 wks off. though my heart rate is usually higher for a few rides


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Mar 2013)

Really nice afternoon out here today. Had hoped to be out most of today but haven't been well the last few days, so stayed in bed. Managed to get out for a very enjoyable ride. traffic, but of the super considerate type, lots of cyclists out, my favorite of which was a family descending Hatfield Bank, with an 8/9 year old girl shouting 'come on mum, I'm winning'. Great Sunshine and glorious countryside views. Bit of a random route but was never particularly lost. I also had not realised there are deer near me, around Croome. Got home a little sweaty and surprised at my speed, though Worcestershire is pretty flat. Throat feels a bit cut up but 'illness feel' of achy bones, loss of appetite, persistent grumpiness have all passed... so I guess the ride did me good!
http://app.strava.com/activities/44801293


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Really nice afternoon out here today. Had hoped to be out most of today but haven't been well the last few days, so stayed in bed. Managed to get out for a very enjoyable ride. traffic, but of the super considerate type, lots of cyclists out, my favorite of which was a family descending Hatfield Bank, with an 8/9 year old girl shouting 'come on mum, I'm winning'. Great Sunshine and glorious countryside views. Bit of a random route but was never particularly lost. I also had not realised there are deer near me, around Croome. Got home a little sweaty and surprised at my speed, though Worcestershire is pretty flat. Throat feels a bit cut up but 'illness feel' of achy bones, loss of appetite, persistent grumpiness have all passed... so I guess the ride did me good!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44801293


 
16.6 mph average on a hybrid.  I saw you completed the giro challenge with that ride - it's no wonder you're that fit I suppose!

I keep meaning to head out towards Croome Court way but never have. Must try and do that soon. 

Worcestershire is not flat though, take it back!  Sometimes I see people's rides come up on my timeline and they've climbed about 300 feet in 40 miles and I think back to the 1000ft I just did in 20 miles, the flattest route I could have taken, and sigh. It could be worse I admit, it's not like it's Yorkshire or anything. Sometimes I wish it was more like Suffolk though!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

it's dry meaning I went out. Did a distance I was hoping for, but the ridiculous climb South of Blagdon meant I struggled for the rest of the ride. Might try a flatter but just as long route next weekend and get it below 3hours.

http://app.strava.com/activities/44782077


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> it's dry meaning I went out. Did a distance I was hoping for, but the ridiculous climb South of Blagdon meant I struggled for the rest of the ride. Might try a flatter but just as long route next weekend and get it below 3hours.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44782077


 
Blimey 700 feet of climbing on that one, now that's a proper hill! Well done for getting up it, and the other two as well.


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> it's dry meaning I went out. Did a distance I was hoping for, but the ridiculous climb South of Blagdon meant I struggled for the rest of the ride. Might try a flatter but just as long route next weekend and get it below 3hours.
> 
> Max Speed 41.4mi/h wow flying


----------



## Beanhead (17 Mar 2013)

Never cycled so going an entire length of road for me without stopping was utter jubilation.

Ecstatic.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Blimey 700 feet of climbing on that one, now that's a proper hill! Well done for getting up it, and the other two as well.


 
I was in granny gear and at times I really struggled, had to walk at one point. The northern most hill, the one at the end around mile 32 is a proper slog, especially when you're legs have had enough but you stupidly decide to keep on going. I normally go out on a sunday with my mate who's on his mtb I missed the company on the straight moor roads for sure.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> wow flying


 
It was a great moment, but a very steep hill. Not to be climbed


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

Beanhead said:


> Never cycled so going an entire length of road for me without stopping was utter jubilation.
> 
> Ecstatic.


 
Well done, it all starts with that first ride. 



ItsSteveLovell said:


> I was in granny gear and at times I really struggled, had to walk at one point. The northern most hill, the one at the end around mile 32 is a proper slog, especially when you're legs have had enough but you stupidly decide to keep on going. I normally go out on a sunday with my mate who's on his mtb I missed the company on the straight moor roads for sure.



Yeah it does make a big difference when you have people to spur you on. I bet if he had been there you'd have been wishing you had the same gear ratios as him though!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

Beanhead said:


> Never cycled so going an entire length of road for me without stopping was utter jubilation.
> 
> Ecstatic.


you'll be doing as many as roads as possible before long


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah it does make a big difference when you have people to spur you on. I bet if he had been there you'd have been wishing you had the same gear ratios as him though!


 
He doesn't fly away on the climbs, but does normally beat me. I put a lot of it down to his base fitness he did long distance running for all the years I was eating cake/sweets


----------



## monkeylc (17 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It was a great moment, but a very steep hill. Not to be climbed


Started a new thread because of you


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2013)

Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st

I know I am still a Lardy Arse, but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


----------



## Reece (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st
> 
> I know I am still a Lardy Arse but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


Well done Brian!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st
> 
> I know I am still a Lardy Arse, but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


Its took me over 4,000 miles to lose 1 1/2 st, well done.


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 16.6 mph average on a hybrid.  I saw you completed the giro challenge with that ride - it's no wonder you're that fit I suppose!
> 
> I keep meaning to head out towards Croome Court way but never have. Must try and do that soon.
> 
> Worcestershire is not flat though, take it back!  Sometimes I see people's rides come up on my timeline and they've climbed about 300 feet in 40 miles and I think back to the 1000ft I just did in 20 miles, the flattest route I could have taken, and sigh. It could be worse I admit, it's not like it's Yorkshire or anything. Sometimes I wish it was more like Suffolk though!


 
Do you think a road bike will add much to my speed? It's likely I'll ride my Kona Dew Hybrid in the Shakespeare 100km.


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st
> 
> I know I am still a Lardy Arse, but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


 
Well done mate. 



AndyPeace said:


> Do you think a road bike will add much to my speed? It's likely I'll ride my Kona Dew Hybrid in the Shakespeare 100km.



I think it would a bit, the lower seating position is more aerodynamic, the 23C tyres would have less rolling resistance and a road bike would probably weigh less. Not sure how much difference it would make, maybe 1-2mph depending on your current tyres and bike weight. It's not like you need the extra speed anyway though so I'm sure you'll be fine on the hybrid!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> 16.6 mph average on a hybrid.  I saw you completed the giro challenge with that ride - it's no wonder you're that fit I suppose!
> 
> I keep meaning to head out towards Croome Court way but never have. Must try and do that soon.
> 
> Worcestershire is not flat though, take it back!  Sometimes I see people's rides come up on my timeline and they've climbed about 300 feet in 40 miles and I think back to the 1000ft I just did in 20 miles, the flattest route I could have taken, and sigh. It could be worse I admit, it's not like it's *Yorkshire* or anything. Sometimes I wish it was more like Suffolk though!


Some flat bits around these here parts, though it's not often I do less than 1000ft unless it's less than 20 miles. Usually between 450-550ft per 10 miles. Fri/Sat I did 570ft per 10 miles over the two days, today it was 454ft/10miles. I was doing rides last summer of 280-400ft/10 miles.
The most I have done over a 30+mile ride was 685 ft/10 miles avg sp 13.14mph total climb 2123ft. 31 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470


----------



## Typhon (17 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Some flat bits around these here parts, though it's not often I do less than 1000ft unless it's less than 20 miles. Usually between 450-550ft per 10 miles. Fri/Sat I did 570ft per 10 miles over the two days, today it was 454ft/10miles. I was doing rides last summer of 280-400ft/10 miles.


 
That's true - I just looked at our Strava data for the year side by side and your average ft/mile is 42 while mine is 40 so it is pretty similar. Though with the MTB now mine should be going up a fair bit soon.


----------



## Billy Adam (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st
> 
> I know I am still a Lardy Arse, but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


Well done Brian. That's good going.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st
> 
> I know I am still a Lardy Arse, but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


 
What a superstar! Well done


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Looking forward to be photos on sportive photo too lol.


 

I'm looking forward to seeing how crap I look - why do they always sit at the top of a hill - don't they know I'm based in Lincolnshire and can't do hills?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Yeah I saw the times last night, it had me down for 3hrs 40 minutes but we did stop for 10 minutes for food and my friend who did it with me had a flat (4 miles from the finish) and being so cold it took 20 minutes to fix!!


 
I don't understand the 'Bronze' 'Silver' and 'Gold' categories, are they based on age as well as times? I'm guessing Bronze was "finished at all, no matter how long it took" as that what I got. Not that I'm complaining because I did (finish  )


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> That's true - I just looked at our Strava data for the year side by side and your average ft/mile is 42 while mine is 40 so it is pretty similar. Though with the MTB now mine should be going up a fair bit soon.





Nigelnaturist said:


> Some flat bits around these here parts, though it's not often I do less than 1000ft unless it's less than 20 miles. Usually between 450-550ft per 10 miles. Fri/Sat I did 570ft per 10 miles over the two days, today it was 454ft/10miles. I was doing rides last summer of 280-400ft/10 miles.
> The most I have done over a 30+mile ride was 685 ft/10 miles avg sp 13.14mph total climb 2123ft. 31 miles.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/39655470


 
mine is only 35! but I think this is largely due to my commute rides, which make up around 70miles of my weekly achievement. They are around 30ft/mi. No wonder I believe Worcestershire is flat  Today's ride was 37ft/mi, though I wasn't looking for hills. On this months big climb rides ( to 'little' Malvern and to Saintbury) the stats say 50ft/mi.


----------



## RWright (17 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just climbed off the scales with a smile on my face, I am just over 18st
> 
> I know I am still a Lardy Arse, but I am nearly 2 1/2 stone down since I started cycling at the end of last summer and not a diet in sight.


 
Nice work. The scales put a smile on my face this morning as well. I saw sub 230 lbs. I was 272 in early august, 228 this morning. I am still only about half way where I want to go but I think I will get there. I don't want to drop the weight too fast. I still have some bad eating habits (I like the sugar) but I am working on that as well. Riding gives me the edge I need. I look at the weight I started with and think how in the hell did I let myself do that, but it was easy once it starts getting out of control. Something that I intend to never happen again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> That's true - I just looked at our Strava data for the year side by side and your average ft/mile is 42 while mine is 40 so it is pretty similar. Though with the MTB now mine should be going up a fair bit soon.


I shouldn't pay to much attention to strava's elevation data, if you have corrected it ( as I have on a few) as it always nicks some of mine, as close as I can make it it's about 48.59ft/mile this year last year it was 39.84ft/mile, first three months I was cycling last year (July-Sept) it was below 35ft/mile on avg. This year it been above 45ft/mile on avg, and that really has been where my improvements have been, also in gear length as well from 54" in Nov to 63" this month again averages.



AndyPeace said:


> mine is only 35! but I think this is largely due to my commute rides, which make up around 70miles of my weekly achievement. They are around 30ft/mi. No wonder I believe Worcestershire is flat  Today's ride was 37ft/mi, though I wasn't looking for hills. On this months big climb rides ( to 'little' Malvern and to Saintbury) the stats say 50ft/mi.


I was 50ft/mile avg last month and this so far is 49ft/mile.


----------



## RWright (17 Mar 2013)

Heading out now for a ride with my HRM I got a good deal on at the curb store. I hope I don't run into anything while I am experimenting. With the Garmin, my wristwatch/HRM and my MP3 player I feel like I could be in a luxury car. Not to start any controversy or debates but MP3 players are legal in my state, even in both ears. The ear buds also keep the wind out of my ears, and it is windy again today.


----------



## Reece (17 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I don't understand the 'Bronze' 'Silver' and 'Gold' categories, are they based on age as well as times? I'm guessing Bronze was "finished at all, no matter how long it took" as that what I got. Not that I'm complaining because I did (finish  )


Upto 2hr34 is gold, 2hr34 to 2hr45(I think) is silver. And anything over that is bronze as long as you finished.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Upto 2hr34 is gold, 2hr34 to 2hr45(I think) is silver. And anything over that is bronze as long as you finished.


FOR AN 80 MILE RIDE?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RWright (18 Mar 2013)

I got my heart rate up to 115 today, could have been a little higher but this monitor sometimes takes a couple of tries and I am not sure I trust the readings yet either. I could not get it to work at first but I think it was because I was wearing gloves. I am not positive but I believe the button you have to press and hold may also complete the circuit (this is coming from a complete electrical novice taking a wild ass guess). I could get it to work without gloves but not with my full finger gloves on.

I happen to have an appointment with my blood pressure Dr. on Tuesday and I am sure I will have a ton of questions for him. I will be gauging my HRM with his too. He will be earning his pay on my next visit.  I may consider the Garmin strap thing later on, to do complete monitoring with alarms but I do like this watch thing even if it is manual check (if it monitors continuously, I haven't figured out how to do it yet). I think it isn't a higher end model but I haven't taken it off since I found it, brought it home and figured out what it was, except to sleep. 

Oh how this newbie stuff progresses.


----------



## Reece (18 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> FOR AN 80 MILE RIDE?!?!?!?!?!?!?


No that would be crazy. The epic 80mile was cancelled do everyone had to do the standard 40mile route. Supposedly severe weather conditions disrupted parts of the epic route.


----------



## IanA (18 Mar 2013)

I hadn't ridden since Tuesday, since I was feeling too ill. However yesterday ventured out with my 7 year old girl and 5 year old boy, and next door, with their 2 young ones, and went along the old railway track. We went at lightning pace ! 

6.7 miles in 1:15 mins.....hahaha but we all enjoyed it, had to get the 5 year old collected by the wife after 1 mile, his little legs had totally given up, even with me giving I'm a push as we rode.....

But the rest of us carried on, and we all enjoyed it.

I just need to get back into it now, if I can risk it....I'm recovering from my cold, but today, and all next week is so cold again....and wet at times.....I wish the wether would improve and fast !


----------



## Goldcoast (18 Mar 2013)

Typical, first nice day in two weeks and I only had a spare 30 minutes. Really didn't want to waste it (stupid weather, stupid virus) meant this would be only my second ride.

I didn't have much time so just decided to do some laps, managed 6 miles but very stop/start

https://www.strava.com/rides/44912110

I'm really tempted to rearrange a conference call I have later so that I can get out again


----------



## Scotty1991 (18 Mar 2013)

After feeling abit ill over the weekend i managed to get out today and done my biggest ride yet 

http://app.strava.com/activities/44914256


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Mar 2013)

Just done my first 100km with a few problems on the last 10km but it ended OK.. I am worn out just a tad..
http://app.strava.com/activities/44928691


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just done my first 100km with a few problems on the last 10km but it ended OK.. I am worn out just a tad..
> http://app.strava.com/activities/44928691


 
Excellent! Was it a bit painful towards the end or could you have gone any further? My, erm, saddle area would really suffer I think!


----------



## IanA (18 Mar 2013)

Went to a decathlon this morning and bought a few goodies !

A pair of Shimano SPD. PD-M520 mountsin bike cleats, reason for the MBK type was their double sided mechanism.

and a pair of Shimano R064 shoes....

So burning question, if, weather permitting, I get out the next few days, how many times do I fall off because I fail to de-clip quick enough ? ?

Also, I see this Strava tracker used. Does this app work by tracking you via the iPhone or galaxy etc, then you just down load the data ? ? if so, then I need to bin the blackberry and get an iPhone or galaxy thingy !

cheers

Ian


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Also, I see this Strava tracker used. Does this app work by tracking you via the iPhone or galaxy etc, then you just down load the data ? ? if so, then I need to bin the blackberry and get an iPhone or galaxy thingy !
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


If you're happy enough with the phone you have, you would be cheaper getting a Garmin Edge 200. No fancy maps or anything but enough to log and compare all your rides on Strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If you're happy enough with the phone you have, you would be cheaper getting a Garmin Edge 200. No fancy maps or anything but enough to log and compare all your rides on Strava.


it will also follow a preplanned route, not sure about turn info like on the 500.


IanA said:


> Went to a decathlon this morning and bought a few goodies !
> 
> A pair of Shimano SPD. PD-M520 mountsin bike cleats, reason for the MBK type was their double sided mechanism.
> 
> ...


As many times as you want, dont think that way though, I started with clipless two weeks ago, I haven't yet, never did with clips either, IMO theres not much between them when your stopping, though I am finding it better to clip in, though not fully sussed that due to not being out much last week.


----------



## IanA (18 Mar 2013)

Just hope blind nuts in the shoe are anchored well ! As I fitted he cleats i couldn't help thinking that my powerful 'chicken legs' might rip the cleat from the shoe .....haha


----------



## Reece (18 Mar 2013)

Well now the evenings are staying lighter longer I was planning to get out after work. Need to get miles in the legs throughout the week not just weekends. 

Unfortunately plan failed. Car I was working on had a few issues on a software upgrade which ended up causing me to finish work an hour later thus missing the daylight. Oh well there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well now the evenings are staying lighter longer I was planning to get out after work. Need to get miles in the legs throughout the week not just weekends.
> 
> Unfortunately plan failed. Car I was working on had a few issues on a software upgrade which ended up causing me to finish work an hour later thus missing the daylight. Oh well there's always tomorrow.


 
That's a shame, roads are quite dry now. This morning was fun, had to keep stopping to de-ice my glasses


----------



## Reece (18 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's a shame, roads are quite dry now. This morning was fun, had to keep stopping to de-ice my glasses


Roads and weather were quite good on my way home too. I'm planning on riding bede park to glen parva on the GCW the to the quiet back roads of blaby and back along the GCW to bede park. May even cross paths with you if you ride that way on your way home.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Excellent! Was it a bit painful towards the end or could you have gone any further? My, erm, saddle area would really suffer I think!


 
It was a bit paiful but not the way you would imagine..

I had just about10km of my ride to go and my nose was streaming, so I stopped by the road side with my feet still clipped in and me and the bike leaning on a crash barrier, as I was reaching into my back pocket for some tissues to blow my nose my hand got stuck and then I got cramp in my hand while still in the back pocket all at the same time.
It seemed like forever to get my hand out and it was really sore, so I unclipped and as I stood there one of my legs got cramp as well..
After a few minutes the cramp lessened and I got back on the bike and rode home but it was all very sore..
The last bit seemed to take forever..

But yes I could have gone futher had that not happened and I have just got myself a new saddle which never let me down... I'm just tired really..

Looking forward to the next ride..


----------



## IanA (18 Mar 2013)

100k, well done. I think 100k in the Uk and I'd be an ice cube.....assuming I could ride 100k !!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Roads and weather were quite good on my way home too. I'm planning on riding bede park to glen parva on the GCW the to the quiet back roads of blaby and back along the GCW to bede park. May even cross paths with you if you ride that way on your way home.


 
I'm on it everyday so likely. I'm the big bloke on the black hybrid, normally have a yellow jacket and rucksack with yellow pack cover


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Mar 2013)

Had a cancelled appointment this evening, so arrived home earlier than expected so decided to do a turbo session. Not done one for a while, but pleased I got my ass into the garage. Feel very chuffed with myself for an 'interval' session :-)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Upto 2hr34 is gold, 2hr34 to 2hr45(I think) is silver. And anything over that is bronze as long as you finished.



Thanks Reece. Did you see the photos are online?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> It was a bit paiful but not the way you would imagine..
> 
> I had just about10km of my ride to go and my nose was streaming, so I stopped by the road side with my feet still clipped in and me and the bike leaning on a crash barrier, as I was reaching into my back pocket for some tissues to blow my nose my hand got stuck and then I got cramp in my hand while still in the back pocket all at the same time.
> It seemed like forever to get my hand out and it was really sore, so I unclipped and as I stood there one of my legs got cramp as well..
> ...


Well done.
I was a little like that when I did it in Nov, the last bit even though you know you can bail ( I could at any of three points, in the last 15-20 miles), it just dragged, I suppose thats part the reason I dont usually do more tha 50Km these days, but quite happy upto that and maybe 60km, beyond that it's not fun for me, it's not being in the saddle or soreness as such, come to expect some of that from time to time, thing is anything less than 50Km's doesn't feel like I have been out.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done.
> I was a little like that when I did it in Nov, the last bit even though you know you can bail ( I could at any of three points, in the last 15-20 miles), it just dragged, I suppose thats part the reason I dont usually do more tha 50Km these days, but quite happy upto that and maybe 60km, beyond that it's not fun for me, it's not being in the saddle or soreness as such, come to expect some of that from time to time, thing is anything less than 50Km's doesn't feel like I have been out.


 
Thanks...
In a way its my fault really as I promised SHMBO we would go out as soon as I got back, so I think I was a bit tense on the last bit and trying to rush.. I should of just plodded on regardless.
The next time I will not make the same mistake and put a clock on my ride..
Plus I wanted to do it without unwanted stops.. apart from the call of nature of course. 

Tonight I'm not too bad and dont ache like I thought I would which means my fitness is improving all the time too.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> 100k, well done. I think 100k in the Uk and I'd be an ice cube.....assuming I could ride 100k !!


 
Temperature was a bit hard to get right..
When I started at 8 o'clock it was 4c and when I finished at dinner time it was 18c so I was either too hot or too cold..


----------



## Reece (18 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks Reece. Did you see the photos are online?


Yes I had a look earlier. There are 7 images of me. 5 from one location and 2 from the other. Will be buying the digital downloads on payday.


----------



## Reece (18 Mar 2013)

Nice one on the 100k boon. Great feeling when you get it.


----------



## IanA (18 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Temperature was a bit hard to get right..
> When I started at 8 o'clock it was 4c and when I finished at dinner time it was 18c so I was either too hot or too cold..



Same problem for me, I also get too hot.....from the layers trying to keep the cold out, but my nose ( it's not small ) turns blue etc ! 

Never mind soon be summer, at least the rain is warmer then......haha !

Let's all hope it's a nice year for the weather !


----------



## SWSteve (18 Mar 2013)

Re: Pain, I got it in the outside of my foot yesterday, I think it's from a long ride in soft soled trainers. Some proper cycling shoes are in line if I get an employee dividend...

I also rode home from work as it was dry, I enjoyed it but really should have taken the day off as I felt like I needed a rest day as soon as I had a slight climb...spinning tomorrow is going to make me cry.
http://app.strava.com/activities/44940497


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes I had a look earlier. There are 7 images of me. 5 from one location and 2 from the other. Will be buying the digital downloads on payday.



There were quite a few of me. Just bought two. I'm pulling some very funny faces on some of them!


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one on the 100k boon. Great feeling when you get it.


 
I've got a big grin on my face this morning but it is a great feeling and I can see what I've done on Strava so I know I've done it, not just said I've done it, if you get my drift.


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Same problem for me, I also get too hot.....from the layers trying to keep the cold out, but my nose ( it's not small ) turns blue etc !
> 
> Never mind soon be summer, at least the rain is warmer then......haha !
> 
> Let's all hope it's a nice year for the weather !


 
Hope the weather breaks soon, as its much better when the suns out..


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Hope the weather breaks soon, as its much better when the suns out..


Currently snowing and an artic wind here  Just been a quick 40 minute walk with the dog and it nearly gives you face freeze!


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently snowing and an artic wind here  Just been a quick 40 minute walk with the dog and it nearly gives you face freeze!



Got the same here Mo. But it is stopping, and I do see some bright spells coming. However just put the bin out and it's freeeeeeeezzzzzing........again !


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Mar 2013)

Bright and sunny (and frosty) here. Took the dog out to decide if the ice might be a problem. The puddles were all frozen so I'm leaving it for a little while for the sun to start its melting job. Nice and bright


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently snowing and an artic wind here  Just been a quick 40 minute walk with the dog and it nearly gives you face freeze!


 
Just started to rain here Mo.. but the forcast for tomorrow is better but the weather people do tell porkies...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

Nice 50km to work this morning. Strava robbing me of speed again, my gps says I did 15.3mph, Strava 15mph. Given me a faster maximum speed, gps said 23.4mph, Strava 30.8mph

http://app.strava.com/activities/45020202


----------



## boybiker (19 Mar 2013)

I got soaked yesterday and some of my kit is still drying out so thought it would be best to drive in today. I NEED to get some over shoes any recommendations? Tbf I was pretty dry minus my shoes and socks !


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

I installed the Strava app on my wife's Galaxy phone thingy, and went for my ride to Congleton...

very impressed with the application, really allows you to analyse your ride.

please let me know if it all works correctly and I've got it set up correctly

https://www.strava.com/rides/45025695

cheers

Ian


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> I installed the Strava app on my wife's Galaxy phone thingy, and went for my ride to Congleton...
> 
> very impressed with the application, really allows you to analyse your ride.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, that's working fine Ian. You have a few segments on your route too so it gives you a bit of fun trying to beat your best times on them and try to catch up on some of the faster riders once you progress.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Mar 2013)

Happy bunny
Went out on a lap route I've used quite a bit (14.76miles) and shaved a couple of minutes off my PB! Plus beat my previous highest average mph. Felt awesome too (although toes a little cold). 

Ain't life grand?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Happy bunny
> Went out on a lap route I've used quite a bit (14.76miles) and shaved a couple of minutes off my PB! Plus beat my previous highest average mph. Felt awesome too (although toes a little cold).
> 
> Ain't life grand?


Well done. I am slightly jealous of your better weather down there. Always gives you a little buzz to beat your previous time/distance no matter what standard you are.


----------



## kerndog (19 Mar 2013)

great to see everyone's progress! those who did the sportive good work, inspires me to try one!

I managed to get out a couple of times over the last few days, yesterdays was nice:

http://app.strava.com/activities/44916407 (for some reason its saved it with the title of 17th March...)

and a slow one with friends on sunday that turned into a huge hail storm which we hid from in a buss shelter for 20 mins. finished our planned route though:

http://app.strava.com/activities/44752139

I'm really starting to feel ready for some longer rides now. Think I'll try for a 30 miler later this week once my bike comes back from a service.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> great to see everyone's progress! those who did the sportive good work, inspires me to try one!
> 
> I managed to get out a couple of times over the last few days, yesterdays was nice:
> 
> ...


 
If you plan a 30 miler, make sure you do 31.1 miles, that way you get 50km.


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, that's working fine Ian. You have a few segments on your route too so it gives you a bit of fun trying to beat your best times on them and try to catch up on some of the faster riders once you progress.



Thanks Mo,

I will have to peddle a lot faster to get up the leader board ! The final climb home is the killer....my legs are almost dead at that point and screaming at me to stop, and the lungs hurt...

Have to keep saying, nearly there, getting there, keep going, ........


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you plan a 30 miler, make sure you do 31.1 miles, that way you get 50km.


 
What's all this km stuff, I am too old to understand it  Whenever someone says how many kms they have done, I always have to convert it!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What's all this km stuff, I am too old to understand it  Whenever someone says how many kms they have done, I always have to convert it!


 
I agree and always use miles, though I think 50km sounds more impressive than 30 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Thanks Mo,
> 
> I will have to peddle a lot faster to get up the leader board ! The final climb home is the killer....my legs are almost dead at that point and screaming at me to stop, and the lungs hurt...
> 
> Have to keep saying, nearly there, getting there, keep going, ........


 
Don't forget that some people Strava chase and don't necessarily ride 20 miles before they hit a segment.

Just compete with yourself and enjoy the ride.


----------



## simmi (19 Mar 2013)

Very frosty here first thing so decided not to risk a ride.
Went for a run instead, 7.4 miles in an hour and 15 minutes.
Am now getting the hang of running, was doing it all wrong, going out too fast and burning myself out in 2 miles, much better now I take it steady.
Hope to get a ride in tomorrow but forecast not looking too good.


----------



## Wigbank (19 Mar 2013)

Just done a 25 miler. 1hr 40


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Mar 2013)

Only did 8 miles in 30 mins today trying to get out before it snows. I was frozen again and wore two pairs of gloves for the first time.
Hey ho it's the first day of spring tomorrow so it will be sunny from here on in.


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Only did 8 miles in 30 mins today trying to get out before it snows. I was frozen again and wore two pairs of gloves for the first time.
> Hey ho it's the first day of spring tomorrow so it will be sunny from here on in.



Hummm.... so sunshine from tomorrow.....I'm holding you to that !

We need to convince the entire country to open all doors and windows and turn the heating to max.....maybe we can create a warm spot over England and convection to remove the cloud ! hahaha


----------



## Goldcoast (19 Mar 2013)

I managed another little run, only 10 miles but hope I'm going in the right direction (fingers crossed). Felt good, think I could have done more, need to plan better routes. 

Top of my shoulders felt a bit tight, but I think that may have been as I was riding with traffic for the first time.

https://www.strava.com/rides/45039786


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> Very frosty here first thing so decided not to risk a ride.
> Went for a run instead, 7.4 miles in an hour and 15 minutes.
> Am now getting the hang of running, was doing it all wrong, going out too fast and burning myself out in 2 miles, much better now I take it steady.
> Hope to get a ride in tomorrow but forecast not looking too good.


 
Snowing here at the moment. Well done on the run. It's about 12 years since I last ran properly. Just classed myself as a fun runner but I did quite a few half marathons and very quickly realised that the secret for me too was to start off slowly. Used to get my second wind and get into a rythm after a few miles then could gradually get a bit faster and occasionally even passed the odd runner that had started off too fast.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Hummm.... so sunshine from tomorrow.....I'm holding you to that !
> 
> We need to convince the entire country to open all doors and windows and turn the heating to max.....maybe we can create *a warm spot over England* and convection to remove the cloud ! hahaha


 
Hey, what about us


----------



## simmi (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowing here at the moment. Well done on the run. It's about 12 years since I last ran properly. Just classed myself as a fun runner but I did quite a few half marathons and very quickly realised that the secret for me too was to start off slowly. Used to get my second wind and get into a rythm after a few miles then could gradually get a bit faster and occasionally even passed the odd runner that had started off too fast.


Thanks Mo, if you have got half marathons on your CV you will soon be doing 40 and 50 milers.


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hey, what about us


 whoops !

sorry , the United Kingdom ! ! haha


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Mar 2013)

I'm affraid I don't do running so I go for a ride on my mtb...


----------



## Typhon (19 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm affraid I don't do running so I go for a ride on my mtb...


 
Same, I've just done that in fact. Couldn't find the motivation to get on the lycra and battle with the school run and then rush hour traffic.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Mar 2013)

Not sure whether I am a newbie but have been riding for under 2 years, although my fitness has always been good.
I completed my first 100km today, taking 3:35 hrs @16.9 mph
I felt good all the way round and could have continued if I'd had more time.
Next milestone will be a 70 miler!


----------



## Snarf (19 Mar 2013)

It was cold, it got colder, it was raining and then it rained harder. Did 7.47 miles in 33.34 minutes. Got back and whinged to my hearts content. The road surfaces of north birmingham are atrocious, just pot hole after pot hole. 

Misery, misery, grumble, grumble.


----------



## RWright (19 Mar 2013)

I got a ride in this morning to my Dr.'s office. Slow thru town type ride there, twice as slow coming home because I was looking for the two bottles of pills and the tail light lens that I lost on the way there. 

I talked to him about heart rates and asked if I could do the 220 minus my age thing. He pulls out a pocket calculator thing and starts punching in numbers and said "keep max rate at 130, no 125, no 120, yeah 120". I was sort of let down because I do want to start pushing up the pace with the warmer weather but I will do as he says. I asked him if I can push it up to 130 if I get in a binde on a hill or something, he said yes, that will be ok. Speaking of weather, it is beautiful here today and I am sitting here wondering why my furnace is running. I forgot I turned the thermostat up to about 68 when I caught my cold.

I think I am going to order a Garmin HRM strap, my curb store monitor seems a little off, getting three consecutive readings near the same isn't happening plus it is manual monitor. I want the continuous monitoring if I am going to have to keep it lower than I like.

I was not able to get my Dr. to take me off any medications yet but he was pleased with my blood pressure progress and weight loss, especially the rate I am losing it. He keeps stressing not to lose it too fast. I think his nurse was impressed too, it has been 3 months since my last visit. She was asking me how far do you ride? how often? She wasn't fat but could probably use a few miles on the bike to tone up some.  Of course I knew better than to say that, even with the hospital emergency room right across the street.

I will still be going after more hills, just not as aggressively as I would like. I may have to settle for more longer slower rides but I need to get a HRM strap and see how I can do with the parameters I have to work within. One more good thing. I don't have to go back to the Dr.until December.


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Mar 2013)

Usual route today. Must remember not to go out when the schools kick out. 
Just like to give kudos to the chap on the trek that overtook me and gave me a lovely tow, just about to go in front and take my turn and he turned off. 
About 2mph faster behind him. https://www.strava.com/rides/45052423


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Usual route today. Must remember not to go out when the schools kick out.
> Just like to give kudos to the chap on the trek that overtook me and gave me a lovely tow, just about to go in front and take my turn and he turned off.
> About 2mph faster behind him. https://www.strava.com/rides/45052423



Right next to the airport ! Where Flight Safety is and I'm back in the sim end of April ! I'll put the bike in...if it will fit in a saloon car.....!


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Right next to the airport ! Where Flight Safety is and I'm back in the sim end of April ! I'll put the bike in...if it will fit in a saloon car.....!


Is that in the old R.A.E. Ian ?


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I got a ride in this morning to my Dr.'s office. Slow thru town type ride there, twice as slow coming home because I was looking for the two bottles of pills and the tail light lens that I lost on the way there.
> 
> I talked to him about heart rates and asked if I could do the 220 minus my age thing. He pulls out a pocket calculator thing and starts punching in numbers and said "keep max rate at 130, no 125, no 120, yeah 120". I was sort of let down because I do want to start pushing up the pace with the warmer weather but I will do as he says. I asked him if I can push it up to 130 if I get in a bind on a hill or something, he said yes, that will be ok. Speaking of weather, it is beautiful here today and I am sitting here wondering why my furnace is running. I forgot I turned the thermostat up to about 68 when I caught my cold.
> 
> ...


 
Stay within your limits on the training and stay safe..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you plan a 30 miler, make sure you do 31.1 miles, that way you get 50km.


I used to think that, and make up the difference on the estate if I was short, but it just brought my avg sp down I think, and for the sake of 1-2km's it's not worth it.
Interesting ride this aft, that was after a record braking ride to the photo group. 9.3miles avg 15.7mph just one other p.b on it though a bunch of 2nd's and 3rd's.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45055634

Upto 18 miles on the 2nd ride I was only averaging 13mph but raised that to 13.8mph in the last 81/2miles. Those I did at 16.3mph.
8 p.b's
http://app.strava.com/activities/45055643
Got to get back to build units.


----------



## Reece (19 Mar 2013)

Well went the long route home, however 4.5miles in the Garmin packed up. Will not record speed now, cadence records fine, satellite signall at 4 bars so ok just no speed so goes into auto pause email sent of to Garmin as looks like an issue with GSC-10 unit


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

New Strava challenge - 821 miles (1,319km for the kids and Mo!) in the month of April

http://app.strava.com/challenges/spring-classics-challenge-from-specialized


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Mar 2013)

13.3m / 1.02.30 / 12.77 av'.

Filthy roads esp' by the farms. Bike and I looked a mess when we got home.

Today I learn't:

- that the effort expended on 9 consecutive up and downs on part of the route is not equal to that expended on the equivalent linear distance on the flat. Oh no! It's a heck of a lot more!

- that approx' 20 chickens milling about on a lane are a *loody nightmare to navigate through. They were very pretty and colourful though.

- that moving my seat forward 1" has stopped my left elbow hurting slightly.

Red Letter day then!

Hope that all the "Got Outs" had fun today.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New Strava challenge - 821 miles (1,319km for the kids and Mo!) in the month of April
> 
> http://app.strava.com/challenges/spring-classics-challenge-from-specialized


 
I think this one might be too difficult for me whether it is in miles or these other new fangled km thingies. Lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think this one might be too difficult for me whether it is in miles or these other new fangled km thingies. Lol


Just over 27 miles each day! You might as well sign up for it, there are badges for 25%, 50% and 75%


----------



## RWright (19 Mar 2013)

Come on Mo! You have 12 days to train for it !


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Come on Mo! You have 12 days to train for it !


My saddle sores are just healing from the last one 
Lets hope the weather improves and I might manage the half way badge.


----------



## RWright (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> My saddle sores are just healing from the last one
> Lets hope the weather improves and I might manage the half way badge.


 
What I was thinking for myself too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well went the long route home, however 4.5miles in the Garmin packed up. Will not record speed now, cadence records fine, satellite signall at 4 bars so ok just no speed so goes into auto pause email sent of to Garmin as looks like an issue with GSC-10 unit


Try taking the sensor off, and go for a quick run


----------



## SWSteve (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New Strava challenge - 821 miles (1,319km for the kids and Mo!) in the month of April
> 
> http://app.strava.com/challenges/spring-classics-challenge-from-specialized


 
I clicked yes on this. I have a feeling 26 miles a day will be a push...but a challenge is a challenge, I think doing the miles as soon as possible will mean not having to try and catch up later in the week


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just over 27 miles each day! You might as well sign up for it, there are badges for 25%, 50% and 75%


I'll sign up but it probably a little far for me, mind once everyone has moved in I might be out a lot more well an extra hr or so on current figures that would up my mileage to about 40 miles a day out as the current average for this year is 26miles (or just over 40Km Reece), also looking at year figures I am finally approaching 14mph avg (last year it was 13.1mph) only a small difference in weekly mileage of 113.45 (last year 113.99), I need to up that a little to make my target of 6,000 miles this year.
Though I have ridden 40% of the distance I did in the 6 months I was riding last year.


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think this one might be too difficult for me whether it is in miles or these other new fangled km thingies. Lol


 
But thingies do look more ...


----------



## IanA (19 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Is that in the old R.A.E. Ian ?



now you've got me.....not a clue ! You have TAG first from the main entrance, then FSI is further round to the east.


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> now you've got me.....not a clue ! You have TAG first from the main entrance, then FSI is further round to the east.


Yeah that whole site was the royal aircraft establishment.


----------



## Goldcoast (19 Mar 2013)

Haven't got a chance of doing that many miles, so why does my finger keep hovering over the join button lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Haven't got a chance of doing that many miles, so why does my finger keep hovering over the join button lol


Because you want to try.


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Mar 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Haven't got a chance of doing that many miles, so why does my finger keep hovering over the join button lol


Go for it. Something to aim for.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Goldcoast said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't got a chance of doing that many miles, so why does my finger keep hovering over the join button lol
> ...


 
Indeed, the worst that happens is that you do not complete it. But let's say you got to 50%, you'd be your own biggest fan


----------



## simmi (19 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just over 27 miles each day! You might as well sign up for it, there are badges for 25%, 50% and 75%


Might as well give it a try it's not as if they shoot you or anything if you don't make it

I think 50% would be a good target for me, but this weather is going to have to improve!


----------



## Billy Adam (19 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> Might as well give it a try it's not as if they shoot you or anything if you don't make it
> 
> I think 50% would be a good target for me, but this weather is going to have to improve!


Don't sell yourself short Simmi. (Although 75% might be a realistic target for me)


----------



## Goldcoast (19 Mar 2013)

I'm in  & at least it will give me that extra kick on days the weather is not that great.


----------



## RWright (19 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I'll sign up but it probably a little far for me, mind once everyone has moved in I might be out a lot more well an extra hr or so on current figures that would up my mileage to about 40 miles a day out as the current average for this year is 26miles (or just over 40Km Reece), also looking at year figures I am finally approaching 14mph avg (last year it was 13.1mph) only a small difference in weekly mileage of 113.45 (last year 113.99), I need to up that a little to make my target of 6,000 miles this year.
> Though I have ridden 40% of the distance I did in the 6 months I was riding last year.


 
Maybe you will get the time, if not I have seen you do those distances without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Mar 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Haven't got a chance of doing that many miles, so why does my finger keep hovering over the join button lol



I'm seriously tempted to try for the 25%, it would involve me doing the same amount of miles in a month that I've done since starting cyling but it will keep me motivated if the weathers not great


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Maybe you will get the time, if not I have seen you do those distances without breaking a sweat.


Back in Oct/Nov, mind I did 537miles last month, and todays 35 miles was interesting if a little slow at one point a good 12 miles of the 2nd ride was into a slight headwind, which is why I picked up speed after 18 miles, a lot of up and down bits.





I did 10 miles into Wakefield earlier.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

You know your improving when what you thought was an ok speed now seems slow.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2013)

I'm keen to push the averages along too.
I was glad to do the 100k with only a tired bum and not a sore one and tired legs not sore legs as well.. my only concern was I used 2830 calories add to that my daily usage and that's a lot of calories to put back when you weight just 10st 2lbs..


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm keen to push the averages along too.
> I was glad to do the 100k with only a tired bum and not a sore one and tired legs not sore legs as well.. my only concern was I used 2830 calories add to that my daily usage and that's a lot of calories to put back when you weight just 10st 2lbs..


 
Bloomin heck..........you are a racing whippet. You will be powering up these Spanish hills in no time


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin heck..........you are a racing whippet. You will be powering up these Spanish hills in no time


 
Still a tad worried about my weight loss I dont want to lose anymore weight, not if I can help it...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Still a tad worried about my weight loss I dont want to lose anymore weight, not it I can help it...


Eat more then.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Still a tad worried about my weight loss I dont want to lose anymore weight, not it I can help it...


 
Have you had any tests in case it is something like an overactive thyroid? Might be worth getting checked out.

I lost around 2 stones when I gave up work without really trying that hard either. Was in a stressful job (prison officer) and retired early on a hugely reduced pension . Your body is supposed to produce cortisol when you are under stress and make it hard to lose weight so I reckon being relaxed and stress free did it for me, and now the extra dog walking and cycling is keeping it off


----------



## boybiker (20 Mar 2013)

I commuted in Monday and got up to ride in today but I've been feeling a bit iffy so I took the car. Hopefully I will feel better soon as I don't want to push it when not feeling well !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Still a tad worried about my weight loss I dont want to lose anymore weight, not it I can help it...


 
You can have a couple off stone of me, I won't even charge.


----------



## Reece (20 Mar 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much boon. I'm 10st 10lbs and 6ft tall. I lost a few lbs at first but 3 meals a day and post ride recovery drink (eg pint of milk) and I've stayed a steady weight. I also go gym 3 times a week. I use to be 9stone a few years ago and sorted my diet to gain some.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> I wouldn't worry too much boon. I'm 10st 10lbs and 6ft tall. I lost a few lbs at first but 3 meals a day and post ride recovery drink (eg pint of milk) and I've stayed a steady weight. I also go gym 3 times a week. I use to be 9stone a few years ago and sorted my diet to gain some.


 
No wonder you are 5 seconds quicker than me up that sprint! You're a bleeding whippet


----------



## IanA (20 Mar 2013)

So if we are going to all this effort, and cost, ie the bikes etc, to keep our selves fitter ! Well hope fully !

Does this mean we can pay less Nation Insurance, or get a rebate at the end of the year ! !


----------



## Typhon (20 Mar 2013)

It's so dark outside it's practically night and it's freezing cold. I can't find any motivation to get out just as I couldn't the past few days. I know I should because I'll be in the office all day tomorrow and on Friday the weather is going to be the same, but with 17mph winds and constant rain thrown into the mix too!

It feels like winter is never going to end right now - I was so looking forward to the clocks going forward at the end of the month but it's so grey outside I think I'd probably feel safer with lights on in the dark than going out in this.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> It's so dark outside it's practically night and it's freezing cold. I can't find any motivation to get out just as I couldn't the past few days. I know I should because I'll be in the office all day tomorrow and on Friday the weather is going to be the same, but with 17mph winds and constant rain thrown into the mix too!
> 
> It feels like winter is never going to end right now - I was so looking forward to the clocks going forward at the end of the month but it's so dark outside I think I'd probably feel safer with lights on in the dark than going out in this.


Sitting here at the computer feeling exactly the same. Thought it was getting a bit brighter for a while but now dull and snowing again. I find the weather really affects my moods and can't be bothered doing anything when it is like this


----------



## IanA (20 Mar 2013)

Well I've been out !

took the car for M O T and cycled back around 4 miles....As it started to snow and yes, it's bloody freezing out there !

Today is the first day of spring too ! However the weather forecast for Stoke shows heavy snow tomorrow night !

It's been a long winter I feel.

We need to feel positive, it WILL be a nice long warm summer ! ( maybe just not in the UK ) hahaha !


----------



## Typhon (20 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting here at the computer feeling exactly the same. Thought it was getting a bit brighter for a while but now dull and snowing again. I find the weather really affects my moods and can't be bothered doing anything when it is like this


 
Yeah I'm exactly the same, when it's so dark outside that I have to have the lights on all day I just slump in front of the computer feeling depressed and not wanting to do anything. 



IanA said:


> Well I've been out !
> 
> took the car for M O T and cycled back around 4 miles....As it started to snow and yes, it's bloody freezing out there !
> 
> ...


 
Well done for getting out, I wish I could share your optimism about the summer! But it can't be worse than today anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2013)

Not quite sure what time Spring started but the Sun is just in front of the Vernal Equinox point around about now.
Leading edge was about 04:34 this morning G.M.T., and the trail edge of the sun will pass it about 17:35 this evening (G.M.T.)


----------



## IanA (20 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not quite sure what time Spring started but the Sun is just in front of the Vernal Equinox point around about now.
> Leading edge was about 04:34 this morning G.M.T., and the trail edge of the sun will pass it about 17:35 this evening (G.M.T.)



Sun ! it's a myth .....

It's been taken by Aliens !


----------



## kerndog (20 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not quite sure what time Spring started but the Sun is just in front of the Vernal Equinox point around about now.
> Leading edge was about 04:34 this morning G.M.T., and the trail edge of the sun will pass it about 17:35 this evening (G.M.T.)


 
well its definitely spring in this part of the world! The suns shining, not much wind, perfect day for a blast!

Only problem is my bike is having a service and I wont be able to get it until tomorrow, when it's raining... for the rest of the week


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm keen to push the averages along too.
> I was glad to do the 100k with only a tired bum and not a sore one and tired legs not sore legs as well.. my only concern was I used 2830 calories add to that my daily usage and that's a lot of calories to put back when you weight just 10st 2lbs..


 
Glad it's not just me who worries about this! It can be just as hard to gain weight as it is to loose it.


----------



## IanA (20 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Still a tad worried about my weight loss I dont want to lose anymore weight, not it I can help it...



Drink more Ale !

That will get the weight on, and create the power bulge , haha

Also slow you down a bit so us slightly heavier ones can catch you up !


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2013)

My New Year's resolution was to weight myself at the start of the month so in Jan I weighed 10st 10lbs, Feb 10st 3lbs, March, 10st 2 lbs, so my weight has gone down a pound to last month and I'm eating all I can shove down my neck, fruit, cakes, chocolate, but I still burning more calories than I think is good for me..
See I thinking if I lose more weight my strength will sap as well..
So if I'm 5ft 10 tall and healthy what should be my proper weight then.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Glad it's not just me who worries about this! It can be just as hard to gain weight as it is to loose it.


 
I didn't think I could eat so much and still lose weight..


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Drink more Ale !
> 
> That will get the weight on, and create the power bulge , haha
> 
> Also slow you down a bit so us slightly heavier ones can catch you up !


 
I'm a boring teetotal, and none smoker... thats why I'm all ways in the kitchen at parties..


----------



## Typhon (20 Mar 2013)

So I forced myself out and then came the shock.......my legs weren't killing me! The first time since I upped my mileage a month ago that I haven't been in agony going around. I guess it was the combination of them getting used to it and me only doing 5 miles yesterday on the MTB. So I started off in earnest, recently I hit 16mph average for the first time (16.1 and 16.5) on short loops near my house but I wasn't sure if I'd be able to hit it on my normal training loop as it's quite hilly and there are a few junctions and some narrow points where you have to slow down. 

However with my legs not hurting I flew along and was doing 17.0 mph average until I got 3/4 of the way around. Then I stopped when I put my foot down on the road my cleat got muddy and when I started off again I couldn't clip back in so had to stop again to clean my shoe. Coupled with stopping for a junction and temporary traffic lights my average ended up down at 16.6 but I am still very happy with that. 

Out of 8 segments I got 3 PBs and 3 second places. The other two I stopped on for the aforementioned reasons so was never going to do anything on those. As I do this route a couple of times a week I rarely get any top 3 places and when I do it's normally because the wind was blowing in a certain direction. It's almost like someone else was on the bike instead of me.

Not expecting to top that any time soon but just pleased that after 6 months of every ride being 15.something mph I am now in the 16s. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/45168720


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

All this talk about weight made me weigh myself. I've lost another 4lb in the last four weeks, now under 15st for the first time since I don't know when. I have lost 1st 2lb this year so far, I think I said at the beginning of the year I wanted to lose a couple of stone, so half way there.

I haven't changed my eating habits at all so it is all down to the cycling.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2013)

Forced myself out this afternoon too, but didn't really enjoy it all that much. Headwind to start then my lower back got achy and my saddle area is still giving me problems. Spoils your ride when you can't get comfy  Roads were filthy too.


----------



## IanA (20 Mar 2013)

Welldone Typhon, it's nice to know its going to get easier. For me, my legs scream at me every time I go out and the burn and pain if you try to work them hard up a hill....it's always a mental battle to shut off the hurt and to keep going.

And Supersuperleeds , well done to you too, you'll be the 10st whippet soon !


----------



## IanA (20 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Forced myself out this afternoon too, but didn't really enjoy it all that much. Headwind to start then my lower back got achy and my saddle area is still giving me problems. Spoils your ride when you can't get comfy  Roads were filthy too.



Nice Mo. I have the same problem with roads in North stoke/Cheshire area, filth with salt and such poor condition.

I went to the Kidsgrove Wheelers turbo evening last night. Nice old guy there ask "what you doing Thursday?" 
hummm..... thought, now how do I answer this? "errr mum......nothing" I replied. 
"you are now" he said ........

I've been dragged into cycling n a small group tomorrow for around 25 miles. The most I have ever cycled, and I, like you Mo only hope my ass can stand the punishment for that long, it's already slightly sore !


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Nice Mo. I have the same problem with roads in North stoke/Cheshire area, filth with salt and such poor condition.
> 
> I went to the Kidsgrove Wheelers turbo evening last night. Nice old guy there ask "what you doing Thursday?"
> hummm..... thought, now how do I answer this? "errr mum......nothing" I replied.
> ...


That was really nice of him, and I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Nice Mo. I have the same problem with roads in North stoke/Cheshire area, filth with salt and such poor condition.
> 
> I went to the Kidsgrove Wheelers turbo evening last night. Nice old guy there ask "what you doing Thursday?"
> hummm..... thought, now how do I answer this? "errr mum......nothing" I replied.
> ...


 
Get yourself some sudocrem and give yourself a liberal coating of it on the effected areas, will clear up in a few days.

http://www.boots.com/en/Sudocrem-Antiseptic-Healing-Cream-125g_1666/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2013)

I can't show you any progress today as there wasn't any - sorry!

I don't work much these days but today was a long one, unfortunately.

Work - just something that gets in the way of having fun.


----------



## Scotty1991 (20 Mar 2013)

Didn't enjoy much of my cycle today, i just had a constant flow of headwind! went down a hill and my speed decreased 
I see 2morro is a better day here.
Stop at lidl too, they have the cycling gear in.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2013)

I think I could have chill of some sort on my 100k ride as I've been nothing but cold and its taken longer to recover.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2013)

Anyone got a few pointers on how to set the Garmin200/ Garmin/Strava sites to repeat a lap that I want to do..
Its a 7.5km ride then a 14km lap and then the 7.5km ride back but how do I set the 14km lap up..


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2013)

I just press the lap/reset button at that stage


----------



## IanA (21 Mar 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I think I could a chill of some sort on my 100k ride as I've been nothing but cold and its taken longer to recover.



This is my fear today too. Bitterly cold...again and I'm off for the 25 miler !

And it looks like there is a shed load of snow on the way starting tonight for the next day or so !

AND IT'S SPRING ! ! so where's the damn spring weather ! Come on give us all a break for god sake !


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2013)

musa said:


> I just press the lap/reset button at that stage


 
I'll give that a try this afternoon...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> This is my fear today too. Bitterly cold...again and I'm off for the 25 miler !
> 
> And it looks like there is a shed load of snow on the way starting tonight for the next day or so !
> 
> AND IT'S SPRING ! ! so where's the damn spring weather ! Come on give us all a break for god sake !


I have known it snow from Jan through to April/May when I was at school, so might be another couple of months yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2013)

Just grabbed a quick hour. Really to try out yet another saddle. Selle Italia Lady Diva Gel Flow. Initially felt a bit better but still a bit tender approaching an hour. Think this is what is giving me low back pain too as I am sitting awkwardly to try and avoid pain after a while. Think this one might be worth persevering with to see if it gets a bit better.

Got caught in a mini blizzard but it didn't last very long. Put the lights on though as it got pretty gloomy while it was snowing.


----------



## IanA (21 Mar 2013)

Well it was just the 73 year old guy and me in the end....

Stonking tale wind going out, hit 37.7mph on the descent out of where I live, and then continued at a relaxed pace to Sandbach...Little cafe, tea, tea cake, then return home......and forgot to restart the Strava, so only have the out bound leg...Due the prospect of the return home we reduced the total distance, turned out at round about 17 miles

But the return home was hard work, that tail wind...yep, HEAD wind and strong made it very hard work...

The good news is that I CAN feel my legs getting stronger. I managed the climb through kidsgrove and home with out stopping, even accelerated on the gentler climb and felt fine when I got home !

Second thing. Bought some lightweight cycling gloves from Halfords, after one trip they are coming I stitched...damn useless.

https://www.strava.com/rides/45025695


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Mo did the saddle hurt before you rapidly increased your mileage for that 31 hour challenge last month or did it develop as you upped the miles? If the latter it may be the case that any saddle will hurt until your body gets used to sitting on one for so many hours a week. 



IanA said:


> Well it was just the 73 year old guy and me in the end....
> 
> Stonking tale wind going out, hit 37.7mph on the descent out of where I live, and then continued at a relaxed pace to Sandbach...Little cafe, tea, tea cake, then return home......and forgot to restart the Strava, so only have the out bound leg...Due the prospect of the return home we reduced the total distance, turned out at round about 17 miles
> 
> ...


 
Well done on the ride. I'm about to do the same but in reverse, there's a very strong SSE wind here and my #2 training loop heads into it for about 11 miles, goes 1 mile north and then heads back home NW so hopefully I will glide back!

I bought some cheap gear when I started (muddyfox) but it wasn't up to much. Then I bought DHB stuff which is a bit more expensive but it's great quality. After 7 months of being washed 3-4 times a week my jersey and bib tights still look like new. So in my experience I would just go for quality as it'll last. Like with most things, you get what you pay for more or less.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Mo did the saddle hurt before you rapidly increased your mileage for that 31 hour challenge last month or did it develop as you upped the miles? If the latter it may be the case that any saddle will hurt until your body gets used to sitting on one for so many hours a week.
> .


 
Was always a bit tender but I think it made it worse. Not really my sit bones, feels like the bottom of the pelvic bones further forward??? Can't afford to waste any more money trying saddles so I'll give this one a decent try even if it means backing of the miles and doing shorter runs for a while.


----------



## Scotty1991 (21 Mar 2013)

Beautiful day, blue skys hardly no wind 

Picked up one of these aswell http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-2.../our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=780

http://app.strava.com/activities/45274597


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was always a bit tender but I think it made it worse. Not really my sit bones, feels like the bottom of the pelvic bones further forward??? Can't afford to waste any more money trying saddles so I'll give this one a decent try even if it means backing of the miles and doing shorter runs for a while.


 
Hi Mo..

Do you think a bike fit might help or have you had one..  I know the right saddle is hard to find as I have just been down that road so to speak..


----------



## IanA (21 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/45272374

sorry this should have been the report for today..one way


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was always a bit tender but I think it made it worse. Not really my sit bones, feels like the bottom of the pelvic bones further forward??? Can't afford to waste any more money trying saddles so I'll give this one a decent try even if it means backing of the miles and doing shorter runs for a while.


 
Oh dear.  I'm not sure what to suggest other than persevering with the new saddle and cutting down the miles a bit as you said. Hopefully it'll get better soon. 



Scotty1991 said:


> Beautiful day, blue skys hardly no wind
> 
> Picked up one of these aswell http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-2.../our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=780
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45274597


 
 It's grey and gale force here. You can't live somewhere that flat and not have strong winds, it's against the rules you know.  No but seriously well done on the ride.


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Well I was slightly (ok, massively) regretting my choice of route when I struggled into the headwind for 11 miles but coming home was just beautiful, I just glided along with no effort. At one point I was going uphill in my 50/13 gear.

I find that on strong windy days I feel like I'm putting in more effort but actually I'm not, I'm suffering more and being more miserable but I'm not actually working hard. Not once on today's ride was I out of breath and that shows in my data - my lowest average heartbeat I can remember and my max was 17 beats less than my true max. So I barely got into Z4, let alone Z5 or Z6. Never mind though, I did enough of that yesterday so needed a good relaxed Z1-Z3 session.

Still kinda odd that I slack off when it's windy though. I guess it's psychological - "oh well, I'm not gonna get a good time today anyway so I'll just slow down a bit up this hill as the wind's barrelling down it" etc.

http://app.strava.com/activities/45288768


----------



## RWright (21 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was always a bit tender but I think it made it worse. Not really my sit bones, feels like the bottom of the pelvic bones further forward??? Can't afford to waste any more money trying saddles so I'll give this one a decent try even if it means backing of the miles and doing shorter runs for a while.


 
I am still fighting the one hour saddle blues too. I bought a Selle SMP pro and I still notice it, but I haven't had a lot of time to try to adjust it yet. The old Raleigh I bought this week has a Brooks B 72 on it and it is in good shape. Riding it yesterday was the first time I didn't really think about the saddle until I was almost home and thought wow, I haven't though about the saddle today.  It is a sprung one for upright riding and I had followed some advice I found on the internet and angled the nose up very slightly, which I though sort of strange but it seems to be working (not sure how this would work for ladies). I remember you saying the Brooks gave you a hard time but you may want to try adjusting the nose and forward and back positions of the saddles you have, if you have not yet. Not just nose up but nose down slightly and so forth.

I am still working on the SMP on the drop bar bike. I have tried several saddles but nothing I have come up with that I really like yet. I may try a Brooks on it, Performance Bike headquarters is only about 25 miles from where I live, they let you return items for any reason up to one year and I may have to take them up on a Brooks. I may call them first to be sure that "because it hurts my ass" will suffice as a reason.

My house looks like a bike shop with all the saddles and other stuff laying around. Spring cleaning starts today, even if it doesn't feel like spring yet.


----------



## RWright (21 Mar 2013)

I almost forgot to mention that I have been using cheaper riding shorts too. I found some older Nike bibs on sale, I am pretty sure they are made by Giordana and everyone I have read pretty much has had great things to say about them, especially on long distances. So I am going to try sorting it from that angle as well. If you see someone with flames coming up the back of their legs and NISSAN stamped on their ass with a big smile on their face that will probably mean they are working.


----------



## Scotty1991 (21 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> It's grey and gale force here. You can't live somewhere that flat and not have strong winds, it's against the rules you know.  No but seriously well done on the ride.


 
aha strong winds yesterday was horrible then i wake up to today wish was a great day but over the weekend its going back to being horrible again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> aha strong winds yesterday was horrible then i wake up to today wish was a great day but over the weekend its going back to being horrible again


What's new, I get to go out and it's naff weather. But having said that the last 20 rides or so the avg wind was less than 6mph.


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> aha strong winds yesterday was horrible then i wake up to today wish was a great day but over the weekend its going back to being horrible again


 
Yep same here  Tomorrow is a scheduled rest day so I'm hoping the forecast for the weekend changes soon as it looks dreadful.


----------



## boybiker (21 Mar 2013)

I'm getting really peeded off now... I still have this flu type thing so I'm driving to work in this lovely cycling weather!  I'm going out on Saturday to do a ride if it kills me. I should probably keep resting up but I cant wait any longer!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> I'm getting really peeded off now... I still have this flu type thing so I'm driving to work in this lovely cycling weather!  I'm going out on Saturday to do a ride if it kills me. I should probably keep resting up but I cant wait any longer!


From what I have seen of the weather, it probably will. I have to go out tomorrow and really not looking forward to 30-40mph gusts.


----------



## IanA (21 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I have seen of the weather, it probably will. I have to go out tomorrow and really not looking forward to 30-40mph gusts.



Do you not have snow forecast ?

We have an Amber warning 20-40cm of snow on high ground, 10-15cm everywhere else. We're at around 600' so guess somewhere in between , but with gale force winds at times ...all starts around midnight tonight , even light snow on Saturday ....

May prove fun driving to the airport on Sunday, I've one of those rear wheel drive, snowflake and I'm stuck kinda cars..hahaha


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Do you not have snow forecast ?
> 
> We have an Amber warning 20-40cm of snow on high ground, 10-15cm everywhere else. We're at around 600' so guess somewhere in between , but with gale force winds at times ...all starts around midnight tonight , even light snow on Saturday ....
> 
> May prove fun driving to the airport on Sunday, I've one of those rear wheel drive, snowflake and I'm stuck kinda cars..hahaha


Wouldn't be German by any chance.
We got snow forecast, but i have to go to the hospital, and I am not ill (well not physically anyway), It suppose to ease off the snow a little after 9 till 3 be back by then, if not blown away somewhere. Though not really looking forward to it on slicks just hope the main roads are clear.


----------



## IanA (21 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wouldn't be German by any chance.
> We got snow forecast, but i have to go to the hospital, and I am not ill (well not physically anyway), It suppose to ease off the snow a little after 9 till 3 be back by then, if not blown away somewhere. Though not really looking forward to it on slicks just hope the main roads are clear.


 
Yea German with very fat tyres too, never a good combination.....

Guess my kids will be at home then tomorrow ! School's bound to be closed !

Anyone here want a telescope, just stuck one on the classifieds !


----------



## RWright (21 Mar 2013)

Another windy day here and cool (to me). These 10 to 20 mph cool winds are really getting old. I guess I will go out and do 10 miles or so and hopefully not so much into the wind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Another windy day here and cool (to me). These 10 to 20 mph cool winds are really getting old. I guess I will go out and do 10 miles or so and hopefully not so much into the wind.


Stop sending them over here.


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Watched the weather forecast earlier and we are forecast snow here too on Saturday. 

They said that this time last year, temperatures were in the early 20s. I can barely even remember what that's like....

I really can't believe it's going to snow a week before Easter though.  I've never known anything like this, not down here anyway.


----------



## Scotty1991 (21 Mar 2013)

Just hope it goes soon and the hot temperatures come back!
Getting fed up with these high winds!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

Then you will be complaining it's too hot. I have known it snow on the 1st of June, and cancel a first class cricket match. in 1975 I think.


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Then you will be complaining it's too hot. I have known it snow on the 1st of June, and cancel a first class cricket match. in 1975 I think.


 
I've been wondering what it's like to cycle in heat actually (I genuinely don't know!) The only time I've done it was on holiday in Menorca. I rented an old MTB and rode around the area of the island we were staying in. It was around 28-30C and I was going out in the heat of the day but the breeze and wind resistance kept me relatively cool, that was until I stopped and then it was like I had stepped into an oven. I ended up stopping the bike by the pool and hurling myself in. 

On that basis I think I'd be ok cycling in heat but days like today where it was 4C and I was just wearing one layer and was fine temperature wise make me wonder...


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2013)

Can hear the snow hitting the windows just now and wind really picking up so the thought of cycling in the heat sounds great!


----------



## Typhon (21 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Can hear the snow hitting the windows just now and wind really picking up so the thought of cycling in the heat sounds great!


 
It does doesn't it! It's not quite that bad here but the wind is howling against the walls and absolutely battering the place so thinking back to Menorca is a nice memory.


----------



## Scotty1991 (21 Mar 2013)

Haven't cycled in summer yet as i have only started a month ago , but i don't mind what the temp is i just want this wind to go!


----------



## RWright (21 Mar 2013)

Cycling in the heat can be rough. Here in NC it gets hot AND humid, that can be a tough combination. It can slow you down a lot during the hottest parts of the day. I try to let the sun get lower in the sky and ride in the evenings. I like to watch the sunsets when I ride too.

The mornings are probably the best in the summer, still cool from the night before, most of the time, but I am lazy and don't like to get up early.  You also have to be careful because you can get heat stroke too. You have to stay hydrated and be careful not to get too hot. If it is really hot it is not pleasant to stop because of no breeze and the heat coming up off the road. Narrow roads with lots of trees close to it help a lot in the summer.

I need to add that most of the time the only breeze in the summer is when there is a thunderstorm coming.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> Haven't cycled in summer yet as i have only started a month ago , but i don't mind what the temp is i just want this wind to go!


I feel your pain. I keep thinking 'just go out, do a couple of hours it'll be fine' but it isn't. It rains, it blows and it's damned cold. Thankfully I don't live in the north, because I wouldn't be able to deal with it.


----------



## IanA (22 Mar 2013)

Blue sky here, no wind, it's around 18deg, ........Then I woke up and school is closed, blizzard conditions, wind howling.

yuk !


----------



## Typhon (22 Mar 2013)

I thought I was free of the turbo trainer until next winter but looks like I am going to be using it again tomorrow as the forecast is still saying snow all day.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I thought I was free of the turbo trainer until next winter but looks like I am going to be using it again tomorrow as the forecast is still saying snow all day.


Pretty dire isn't it  Snow just flickering here but the winds are really strong and bitterly cold. Just extra dog walking for me. I do have a decent exercise bike but I detest it. Exercising indoors on a static machine just doesn't do it for me at all.


----------



## Typhon (22 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty dire isn't it  Snow just flickering here but the winds are really strong and bitterly cold. Just extra dog walking for me. I do have a decent exercise bike but I detest it. Exercising indoors on a static machine just doesn't do it for me at all.


 

It doesn't do it for me either - I hate it. It's just so boring and you get so hot, even with a fan on you. My particular turbo trainer is rubbish too as the wheel just stops dead when you stop pedalling, so you can't even take a 3 second break from pedalling as I regularly do on the road. It's a bit like constantly going up a big hill where if you stop, you lose momentum, start to wobble and it's so hard to get going again. Horrible.

Come October I'm going to sign up for my local leisure centre and swim to maintain my fitness I think. No point doing that now though as Spring is here... allegedly!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> No point doing that now though as Spring is here... allegedly!


Ha, ha......yes, well I will let you know. Usually meet my neighbour for a walk at 1.30 and it is blowing a gale. Might need a weighted diver's belt to stay on my feet.


----------



## eevvee (22 Mar 2013)

A day off work , very little snow but 35mph plus winds which for me is a little too strong having struggled against 27mph winds, head, tail and cross, last weekend.

Unfortunately no newbie progress to report.....and 15 miles would take to me to 500 since starting in January.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2013)

eevvee said:


> A day off work , very little snow but 35mph plus winds which for me is a little too strong having struggled against 27mph winds, head, tail and cross, last weekend.
> 
> Unfortunately no newbie progress to report.....and 15 miles would take to me to 500 since starting in January.


Better no progress than risking going out and getting blown off the bike or in front of a car.


----------



## Reece (22 Mar 2013)

So had to pick the my sisters car up after work so I can service it for her tomorrow. Plan was to ride from work to hers then ride home tomorrow.

5pm came, weather didn't look to bad (snowing lightly on and off all day) so decided to go ahead with the ride there. Within 10mins snow was falling heavy and winds getting up (snow forced into your cold face hurts! lol). Ended up 10 miles and glad I did it and to be fair weather didn't bother me too much. Not a bad average to considering the weather and not really pushing myself too much.

http://app.strava.com/activities/45419145

Just hope it doesn't snow heavily overnight as the ride home tomorrow afternoon should be fun haha.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> So had to pick the my sisters car up after work so I can service it for her tomorrow. Plan was to ride from work to hers then ride home tomorrow.
> 
> 5pm came, weather didn't look to bad (snowing lightly on and off all day) so decided to go ahead with the ride there. Within 10mins snow was falling heavy and winds getting up (snow forced into your cold face hurts! lol). Ended up 10 miles and glad I did it and to be fair weather didn't bother me too much. Not a bad average to considering the weather and not really pushing myself too much.
> 
> ...


 
I left work at 4:30 and got 20 miles in, was glad to get home

http://app.strava.com/activities/45419060

Did 26 miles this morning, Going up the hill into Countesthorpe from Blaby end was fun, headwind and driving snow, just put my head down and ground my way up it, got to the top cleaned my glasses and looking at all the slush I had ridden through was glad of the ice tyres.

Doubt I will get any riding done this weekend as I need to go sweet talk the lbs into fixing my knackered back brake tomorrow, then got Monday and Tuesday off work, so won't get a lot of riding done then either. Think I am going to just fall short of doing 1000 miles this month.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> So had to pick the my sisters car up after work so I can service it for her tomorrow. Plan was to ride from work to hers then ride home tomorrow.
> 
> 5pm came, weather didn't look to bad (snowing lightly on and off all day) so decided to go ahead with the ride there. Within 10mins snow was falling heavy and winds getting up (snow forced into your cold face hurts! lol). Ended up 10 miles and glad I did it and to be fair weather didn't bother me too much. Not a bad average to considering the weather and not really pushing myself too much.
> 
> ...


 
Just noticed your Huncote Bound segment the only times on it are me and you. I can't even remember riding it


----------



## Reece (22 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just noticed your Huncote Bound segment the only times on it are me and you. I can't even remember riding it


I've got 76 riders on the segment list for me?

I'll hopefully get the ride home tomorrow, Sundays rides may be cancelled though if weather continues which is a shame. The Sunday north routes just been altered so we go out towards Bradgate park and get the Polly Botts Lane Hill climb in (a real lung buster lol). Was looking forward to it as well!


----------



## RWright (22 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I left work at 4:30 and got 20 miles in, was glad to get home
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45419060
> 
> ...


 
1000 miles in that weather: Rule 9 Very nice work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> I've got 76 riders on the segment list for me?
> 
> I'll hopefully get the ride home tomorrow, Sundays rides may be cancelled though if weather continues which is a shame. The Sunday north routes just been altered so we go out towards Bradgate park and get the Polly Botts Lane Hill climb in (a real lung buster lol). Was looking forward to it as well!


I wonder if I was looking at people I am following? Oh well, if there are 76 on it I ain't going to chase the number 1 spot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> 1000 miles in that weather: Rule 9 Very nice work.


 
I'm just lucky that I commute and have the time do to a decent distance each day.


----------



## IanA (22 Mar 2013)

There is no way I was going out today...been blizzard conditions , damn cold? lost the felt off my shed roof and blown the fence down too.......

where is spring.......please !


----------



## Reece (22 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wonder if I was looking at people I am following? Oh well, if there are 76 on it I ain't going to chase the number 1 spot


No1 time is 1.07 and the rider is a very strong and fast cyclist I'm 26 secs off so may have a crack if I'm out that way again lol.


----------



## RWright (22 Mar 2013)

I just checked the weather page at a local TV news website to find the wind direction and speed before I take off for a ride, this is the first thing I see: 
*The Big Story Cold air could keep spilling into NC through April 4*


 just wonderful


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2013)

I had a nice ride avg speed down from recent rides.
Slight improvement on this Mamma Mias
and 11 p.b's on my 2nd ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45413439
I didn't find it as bad as people were making out, though they were strongest winds i have cycled in, the ones last year felt stronger, its just that I am better now it doesnt have the same effect, so please keep at it, you will find after time the wind isn't so bad, just take it a little easier dont try to fight it, just find something you can keep a steady pace at, sporttracks says I had 15mph+ head winds.






It explains why so many p.b's in the latter half of the ride.


----------



## RWright (22 Mar 2013)

Nigel that is a great ride for that distance, temp and wind. Wish I could do that.

I just got back from my ten mile track. I went out to beat 40 minutes, which I think is my best so far, maybe a few seconds under it. I wasn't able to get by that key lime pie I saw in the grocery store last night so I thought I better up the pace a little. I thought I had it, I got a great break at the one light that usually stops me, a car came up at the perfect time and triggered it and I was able to blast thru behind her. Not much head or tail wind. I was flying ( for me).
http://app.strava.com/activities/45440397

I did set a PR on the first half, which I just realized is the only part I have set as a segment right now. I couldn't maintain the pace though, I missed the 40 mark by 1:02. I think the extra clothing and cooler weather, as well as getting over a cold are not letting me top the times I set in the warmer weather. It wasn't really that cold after I got going. I am going to stop crying about the weather here. I know y'all are having worse right now and many are still having great rides. I was even able to wear fingerless gloves today and was still pouting about the weather earlier.  I lose some rule 9 points for that.

I was thinking about the weather during my ride. I think it is a combination of my blood pressure meds, losing some weight, getting over a cold and maybe even just getting older that is making me react more to the cool weather. Riding is still fun to me, even if I do have to blow my nose every 2 miles.


----------



## monkeylc (22 Mar 2013)

Worried about my new up-coming 15 mile round trip new job? 

Did a trial run in the nice weather we had for a bit and this terrible temp and wind is freakin me out man  

p.s I'm getting a new mob next month so I'll be on Strava alot more


----------



## RWright (22 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Worried about my new up-coming 15 mile round trip new job?
> 
> Did a trial run in the nice weather we had for a bit and this terrible temp and wind is freakin me out man
> 
> p.s I'm getting a new mob next month so I'll be on Strava alot more


 
You will do fine. You will get the legs and cardio built up and will be looking for longer routes home before you know it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Worried about my new up-coming 15 mile round trip new job?
> 
> Did a trial run in the nice weather we had for a bit and this terrible temp and wind is freakin me out man
> 
> p.s I'm getting a new mob next month so I'll be on Strava alot more


There will come a time the wind wont bother you so much, you learn that you wont beat any pb's and that its just a matter of making the best headway you can, dont over exert yourself in it..

Thanks Rocky, I am sure you will, I didn't find it as bad as I thought it might be, I didn't think it cold.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Worried about my new up-coming 15 mile round trip new job?
> 
> Did a trial run in the nice weather we had for a bit and this terrible temp and wind is freakin me out man
> 
> p.s I'm getting a new mob next month so I'll be on Strava alot more


Whereabouts is the new job?


----------



## spooks (23 Mar 2013)

Just went out for my first proper ride this morning. I've cycled around the park a few times to get used to the pedals over the last week and felt ok so decided to brave it. 22km not too bad for a total newbie i think.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45490909


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> Just went out for my first proper ride this morning. I've cycled around the park a few times to get used to the pedals over the last week and felt ok so decided to brave it. 22km not too bad for a total newbie i think.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45490909


That's brilliant for your first proper ride, and you have your first Queen of the Mountain


----------



## Reece (23 Mar 2013)

Well I backed out of riding 10miles home from my sisters today. Dropped her car off, grabbed some lunch and got a lift home. Didn't fancy chancing the back roads around her way. 

Hopefully weather maybe a bit better tomorrow to get some miles in, if not the turbo will be out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

Reece said:


> Well I backed out of riding 10miles home from my sisters today. Dropped her car off, grabbed some lunch and got a lift home. Didn't fancy chancing the back roads around her way.
> 
> Hopefully weather maybe a bit better tomorrow to get some miles in, if not the turbo will be out.


 
Melting like mad the snow here, supposed to freeze tonight though so I wouldn't go out until the afternoon if I where you.


----------



## Typhon (23 Mar 2013)

Well even though there's not much snow here I didn't fancy chancing it on possibly icy roads so I decided to go for a walk instead, up Bredon Hill. It's about 1000ft and fairly steep (12% average gradient). The last time I walked up was before I started cycling and I huffed and puffed my way up, this time I actually jogged part of the way.

Took some photos on my phone so not great quality especially considering the conditions but thought I'd upload a few:








As you can see from the snowdrift it was pretty deep in some places, around 3 or 4 feet at the top. Mostly it was just a few inches though.


----------



## Reece (23 Mar 2013)

Yeah roads don't seem to bad. The main roads are pretty clear just wet. I'll just see what tomorrow holds now.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Mar 2013)

Very cold today, and that wind did NOT help. However the new Jersey which arrived yesterday from wiggle did. I could have used a base layer but for most of the ride I was comfortable.

http://app.strava.com/activities/45508325


----------



## boybiker (23 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Very cold today, and that wind did NOT help. However the new Jersey which arrived yesterday from wiggle did. I could have used a base layer but for most of the ride I was comfortable.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45508325


 
Well done on the ride and for all who braved the cold! I still feel like crap so might go for a quick spin tomorrow or leave it until Monday and commute into work. Been nearly a week off cycling and I dont want to lose my fitness but I want to get better. On the plus side 75 trip from Reading to Brighton = sorted


----------



## SWSteve (23 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well done on the ride and for all who braved the cold! I still feel like crap so might go for a quick spin tomorrow or leave it until Monday and commute into work. Been nearly a week off cycling and I dont want to lose my fitness but I want to get better. On the plus side 75 trip from Reading to Brighton = sorted


 
I know how you feel, but my motivation is 'If I don't do it now, I'll have to do it later' and that normally hits the spot. I would say GET OUT but it's all down to you.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Mar 2013)

Help!
I've lost my cycling mojo due this freakin weather.	
( and don't quote rule 5 at me, I might lose it!)

And two weeks till the shakespeare100, oh great.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Help!
> I've lost my cycling mojo due this freakin weather.
> ( and don't quote rule 5 at me, I might lose it!)


 
My rules:
Rule 1) Ride when you want to.
Rule 2) See rule 1

Oh and MTFU


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Oh and MTFU


 Arrrrrrrrrggghhhhhhhh, throws large heavy object in your direction!


Thanks for that.

Seriously though its pretty naff weather isn't it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Arrrrrrrrrggghhhhhhhh, throws large heavy object in your direction!
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> ...


 
Awful weather, though it is getting better here in Leicester, most of the snow has gone off the roads, but it looks like it is going to be icy tomorrow.


----------



## boybiker (23 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I know how you feel, but my motivation is 'If I don't do it now, I'll have to do it later' and that normally hits the spot. I would say GET OUT but it's all down to you.


 
I've not been feeling well a flu type thing. Going out will make it worse in the end, as frustrating as it is I know I'm better resting until I feel better.


----------



## IanA (23 Mar 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've not been feeling well a flu type thing. Going out will make it worse in the end, as frustrating as it is I know I'm better resting until I feel better.



Bottle of cheap whiskey, add large measure to mug, teaspoon full of honey, and fill cup with hot water, drink it as hot as you can ! Get in bed...you will sweat ..... alot, do thst a few days and of course paracetamol ( not at he same time !)

works for me !


----------



## RWright (23 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Very cold today, and that wind did NOT help. However the new Jersey which arrived yesterday from wiggle did. I could have used a base layer but for most of the ride I was comfortable.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45508325


 
I just got a new summer jersey delivered today. I have a question about jerseys. This is my first full zipper one. It looks nice and fits ok but the zipper is on the wrong side.  The pull is on the left side, a girl zipper!  Is this common? It is a Garneau jersey and says Men's on the tag. I may have to return this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got a new summer jersey delivered today. I have a question about jerseys. This is my first full zipper one. It looks nice and fits ok but the zipper is on the wrong side.  The pull is on the left side, a girl zipper!  Is this common? It is a Garneau jersey and says Men's on the tag. I may have to return this.


 
You sure it isn't inside out? 

Edit that, pull should be on the left hand side


----------



## monkeylc (23 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whereabouts is the new job?


 
Anstey lane mate, It'll be a 15 mile round trip so should be ok.
This weather getting me down thats all.


----------



## Scotty1991 (24 Mar 2013)

The weather is getting everyone down lol


----------



## RWright (24 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> Just went out for my first proper ride this morning. I've cycled around the park a few times to get used to the pedals over the last week and felt ok so decided to brave it. 22km not too bad for a total newbie i think.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45490909


 
I just looked at that ride on Strava, three QOMs on your first proper ride. Very nice.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Mar 2013)

Some of you guys are making me feel very guilty leaving my bike indoors for the last week!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2013)

Sitting on my comfy sofa after having some home made Oaty Pancakes (using a recipe somebody on here suggested) - yummy. 

Looking out of the window and trying to decide - roads or turbo? 

I'd prefer road but turbo might be safer option?


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Mar 2013)

Riding around Cardiff Bay was painful in the freezing wind yesterday. My slowest 25 miles or a long time.

I was planning a ride around Swansea today. The wind is still arctic and even stronger today. I'm finding it hard to get motivated to go out


----------



## Billy Adam (24 Mar 2013)

Well I got out for a ride, make that a struggle. Snowing, cold was fine it was the cross winds that finally got me. Just the ten miles. Hope the weather sorts it self out for Aprils challenge, otherwise gonna be a long hard slog. https://www.strava.com/activities/45633232


----------



## Billy Adam (24 Mar 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> The weather is getting everyone down lol


It would be nice to get "up" to get down Scotty.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

It aint the weather that bothers me, it's just not being able to get with all this house rearranging, routing new R.F. cables yesterday from the loft to three bedrooms, ensuring a strong signal so freeview ect works, got an old B.T. vision box working in the bedroom, so now need some booster splitters in the rooms to ensure each room has a strong signal, then need to do the old dining area which is being converted into a bedsitte room. (R.F. and ethernet), and power to the loft for the booster up there (currently on an extension through the access)
Well done to everyone that got out.
Especially to you Spooks being a first proper ride, starting out in this unexpected cold.


----------



## Mange-tout (24 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got a new summer jersey delivered today. I have a question about jerseys. This is my first full zipper one. It looks nice and fits ok but the zipper is on the wrong side.  The pull is on the left side, a girl zipper!  Is this common? It is a Garneau jersey and says Men's on the tag. I may have to return this.


 
I think I have the very same jersey - is it pink with flowers on the front and a couple of pockets on the back for lipstick and stuff?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> I think I have the very same jersey - is it pink with flowers on the front and a couple of pockets on the back for lipstick and stuff?


I always used the saddle bag, jersey pocket would be too warm and melt.


----------



## Mange-tout (24 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I always used the saddle bag, jersey pocket would be too warm and melt.


Have you not heard of putting your lipstick in the fridge until just before you set off................?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> Have you not heard of putting your lipstick in the fridge until just before you set off................?


I think outside at the mo is colder than the fridge.


----------



## spooks (24 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I just looked at that ride on Strava, three QOMs on your first proper ride. Very nice.


Not so impressive if you know what the "mountains" actually look like. More like small pimples. 

20km today. My legs were tired after yesterday but survived. Doing the london-brigton in june and the IOW randonnee in May so have quite a bit of work to do before then.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45640539


----------



## Typhon (24 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> Not so impressive if you know what the "mountains" actually look like. More like small pimples.
> 
> 20km today. My legs were tired after yesterday but survived. Doing the london-brigton in june and the IOW randonnee in May so have quite a bit of work to do before then.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45640539


 
Well done! You're putting us all to shame going out twice in this weather!


----------



## spooks (24 Mar 2013)

It's not so bad here. Bit cold and windier than I expected today but no snow or rain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> It's not so bad here. Bit cold and windier than I expected today but no snow or rain.


You still have the best time, it doesn't matter if it's a mountain or a flat bit.
It was difficult maintain 8-9 mph at times today, but just used a lower gear and spun, the windy section ended soon enough. I haven't checked the wind speeds yet, but i think the gusts were stronger than Friday, but it was nice and bright for a change, pleasant ride really, not long enough as other commitments today.
3 p.b's today 6 2nd's and 2 3rd's
I will catch up later with everything.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45662116


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Mar 2013)

ashamed to say I've not cycled since Wednesday (been out but on an electric bike, which has zero fitness value, though helps keep my spirits up). should have known my body would break down just before the Spring Shakespeare Ride. On the mend, just feeling glum, hacking up the remnants of a chest infection and cursed with cotton mouth. Getting some light training in shortly, but indoors on an exercise bike. Well done to all who've been out in this latter snow episode, with the wind chill factor I think it's the coldest it's been all winter round here.


----------



## Typhon (24 Mar 2013)

Sorry to hear that Andy. Hope you get better soon.

I didn't fancy risking 23mm slick tyres on the icy/snowy roads so I just gingerly made my way around a 5 mile loop on the MTB. Didn't fancy anymore though in this weather  Plus the saddle keeps slipping so I need to tighten the wheel thingy (that's the technical term).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Mar 2013)

I draw a line at riding with all the salt on the roads - I'm not budging beyond it either! 

Well done all you hardy salty 'got outs'.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

Just checked the wind data between 14 & 17.5mph winds, the side winds were a little dangerous, so actually preferred the headwind, and of course the tailwind.


----------



## Mange-tout (24 Mar 2013)

I haven't been out for a week and don't plan to until next weekend. We decided to put our house up for sale a week ago and have been madly painting, cleaning and tidying - so much so that I have a painful decorator's wrist (and it's been windy, too........). So looking forward to getting the house photographed, on the market next weekend, and then have time to play out again.


----------



## RWright (24 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> I think I have the very same jersey - is it pink with flowers on the front and a couple of pockets on the back for lipstick and stuff?


 
I did some internetting and found out that left pull zippers on men's clothes is not that uncommon outside the US. After fifty years or so of using only right pull zippers, I have trouble zipping a left pull, especially the small zippers like on bike jerseys. I will keep this one, I do like it, even though the one you mentioned does sound pretty sporty. The one I got was a leftover carbon jersey that had been marked down 50 percent, then I was able to get another 30 percent off that on an additional sale, so I went for it. $35.

I normally ride in t shirts and sweatshirts and such. Now I can put on my snazzy new jersey and go do wheelies and stoppies and track stand in front of the window at the women's fitness and dance studio down the street, while on my way out or back from a ride.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Now I can put on my snazzy new jersey and go do wheelies and stoppies and track stand in front of the window at the women's fitness and dance studio down the street, while on my way out or back from a ride.


A great movie quote from Valentines Day should help you as well "Make sure you do some press-ups as well, it'll make your arms look bigger"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2013)

Day off work today so done a pleasure ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/45778716

Very windy, plenty of icy patches still around and a shed load of snow on one particular stretch


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2013)

Well done. Probably could go out now as it isn't too bad but have lost my motivation. Don't know if it's just being fed up with the weather or what.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2013)

Just go for a short ride Mo. you'll soon get the motivation back


----------



## Snarf (25 Mar 2013)

Went out for the first ride in 6 days. Did 7.6 miles in 36.49 minutes which made me feel good as I feel like I'm actually doing something. The cold wasn't too bad (it was between 0 and -1) but it was the wind that was pretty bad. Had a headwind on the outgoing part of the loop and I thought "well at least I'll have it at my back on the way home". Foolish boy. I had another headwind and a sidewind and a north by northwest wind and a southbysouthwest wind, in fact I think I was inside a cyclone and I'm typing this from Oz. At least I've made some new friends in a scarecrow and a tinman (although they are quite camp). Now I'm a very manly and beautiful 18 stone and the gusts were pushing the bike sideways underneath me so that gives you an idea of how strong the winds are in my part of the world. I also learnt two very valuable lessons today. One, if you are going to spit in wind make sure the wind isn't in your face as a globule of spittle on your shoulder is not attractive. Secondly, after you have made the first mistake don't then try and blow snot out of your nose whilst riding as it makes seeing out of your glasses difficult when your left lens is smeared. As you were...


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just go for a short ride Mo. you'll soon get the motivation back


Well, after my afternoon dog walk decided to try a quick run. Think I had only gone a few hundred yards when the wind seemed to pick up and there was snow/hail showers and I was cursing the weather yet again. Fortunately it got a bit better after half an hour.

Just my little loop that is just under 14 miles but better than nothing I suppose. Certainly got a glow in my cheeks now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, after my afternoon dog walk decided to try a quick run. Think I had only gone a few hundred yards when the wind seemed to pick up and there was snow/hail showers and I was cursing the weather yet again. Fortunately it got a bit better after half an hour.
> 
> Just my little loop that is just under 14 miles but better than nothing I suppose. Certainly got a glow in my cheeks now


Pretty much all I did Mo, though I did get 4 p.b.'s and a 2nd overall and a 6th overall. total 8 riders on the first one and 24 on the 2nd one, who says this wind is awful, my average speed might be down, but it's helped me get a load of p.b.'s since Friday, but the best bit I think is even though I only did 13 miles @ 13.1mph I climbed 75.86ft a mile, so the ride isn't as long but it was more intense.
I am only KOM because nobody else has done those loops, so it doesn't really mean anything.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45821883


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2013)

Snarf said:


> Went out for the first ride in 6 days. Did 7.6 miles in 36.49 minutes which made me feel good as I feel like I'm actually doing something. The cold wasn't too bad (it was between 0 and -1) but it was the wind that was pretty bad. Had a headwind on the outgoing part of the loop and I thought "well at least I'll have it at my back on the way home". Foolish boy. I had another headwind and a sidewind and a north by northwest wind and a southbysouthwest wind, in fact I think I was inside a cyclone and I'm typing this from Oz. At least I've made some new friends in a scarecrow and a tinman (although they are quite camp). Now I'm a very manly and beautiful 18 stone and the gusts were pushing the bike sideways underneath me so that gives you an idea of how strong the winds are in my part of the world. I also learnt two very valuable lessons today. One, if you are going to spit in wind make sure the wind isn't in your face as a globule of spittle on your shoulder is not attractive. Secondly, after you have made the first mistake don't then try and blow snot out of your nose whilst riding as it makes seeing out of your glasses difficult when your left lens is smeared. As you were...


You need to learn your area and direction the roads run and the direction the wind is travelling to best make use of it.


----------



## RWright (25 Mar 2013)

I just got home and am also having motivational issues. Cloudy, light showers,cool and wind gust up to 30-35 mph. I didn't ride yesterday because of the rain but I did manage to get couple of miles in walking.

I even noticed in the news that there have now been legal charges filed because of the late spring. I have a bad feeling that what will happen this year will be that we go from cold winter weather, straight to hot blistering summer weather.  I hope I am wrong.

I guess it is time to go thru the slow, laborious process of finding all my riding gear, putting it on and getting out in this mess. I think this is the worst part to me, the actual riding part normally isn't too bad.


----------



## Typhon (25 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got home and am also having motivational issues. Cloudy, light showers,cool and wind gust up to 30-35 mph. I didn't ride yesterday because of the rain but I did manage to get couple of miles in walking.
> 
> I even noticed in the news that there have now been legal charges filed because of the late spring. I have a bad feeling that what will happen this year will be that we go from cold winter weather, straight to hot blistering summer weather.  I hope I am wrong.
> 
> *I guess it is time to go thru the slow, laborious process of finding all my riding gear, putting it on and getting out in this mess. I think this is the worst part to me, the actual riding part normally isn't too bad*.


 
That's a big mental barrier for me too. It's such a pain to put on all the lycra and make sure it's adjusted properly so it doesn't "pinch" on the ride. Same with the HRM and making sure that's perfectly in position. I can't wait for the summer weather, I can just put on my lycra shorts and go for a ride in that and my t-shirt. In fact I may just wear the shorts all the time in the house and then I can just get straight on the bike.


----------



## Andy Smith (25 Mar 2013)

With the weather as bad as it is I'm feeling a bit pleased with myself for getting my wife to buy the Turbo Trainer for me at Christmas. It's nowhere near the same but it's been tons better hopping on board the set up in the warm'ish garage while watching some of my comedy favourites than braving the elements and freezing me bits orf!! 
I'm hoping that things will start to improve next week what with the clocks going forward and all, come on Spring, we're ready for you now!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Mar 2013)

Decided as it was dry 'lets cycle as many days as possible this week' today I tried to keep cadence up (which is challenging when you do not have a cadence sensor) whilst on the ride, and ignoring speed. When I found I was challenging myself to a new PB for the journey I went hell for leather in the last 15 minutes, and probably annoyed some motorists who were unable to pass when driving through villages. PBs came a plenty so I was happy, but I missed out on the Backwell climb so that was a bit disappointing.

http://app.strava.com/activities/45819846


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Decided as it was dry 'lets cycle as many days as possible this week' today I tried to keep cadence up (which is challenging when you do not have a cadence sensor) whilst on the ride, and ignoring speed. When I found I was challenging myself to a new PB for the journey I went hell for leather in the last 15 minutes, and probably annoyed some motorists who were unable to pass when driving through villages. PBs came a plenty so I was happy, but I missed out on the Backwell climb so that was a bit disappointing.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45819846


If your going that fast (or not even) it's your road in front of you and to the centre.
I dont understand this motivation thing, as Mo said earlier, once your out its usually fine, ok the high winds can be dangerous, especially strong side winds, and whilst it difficult into the wind just drop a few gears and take it easy, and think of it this way it's a challenge to be able to do it and say to yourself I managed that.
Here on the border of North South East and West Yorkshire (I can do all four in less than an hour) it's not that cold once you get going (well I haven't thought so)


----------



## SWSteve (25 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If your going that fast (or not even) it's your road in front of you and to the centre.
> I dont understand this motivation thing, as Mo said earlier, once your out its usually fine, ok the high winds can be dangerous, especially strong side winds, and whilst it difficult into the wind just drop a few gears and take it easy, and think of it this way it's a challenge to be able to do it and say to yourself I managed that.
> Here on the border of North South East and West Yorkshire (I can do all four in less than an hour) it's not that cold once you get going (well I haven't thought so)


 
I wasn't put off by the weather as I didn't have any choice as I was at work


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If your going that fast (or not even) it's your road in front of you and to the centre.
> I dont understand this motivation thing, as Mo said earlier, once your out its usually fine, ok the high winds can be dangerous, especially strong side winds, and whilst it difficult into the wind just drop a few gears and take it easy, and think of it this way it's a challenge to be able to do it and say to yourself I managed that.
> Here on the border of North South East and West Yorkshire (I can do all four in less than an hour) *it's not that cold* once you get going (well I haven't thought so)


 
You wouldn't have thought that had you seen me today (it was not cold, but I put a lot on, as I'm only just on the mend)...think I dressed for around -20 c lol. Still it was great to get back out on my bike. It was hard work, but mostly due to the excessive heat I was holding on to.http://app.strava.com/activities/45828284 ....though Strava have yet to acknowledge it, I've awarded myself a Trophy for trying 

I have similar feelings about motivation, the Taylor's challenge really showed me that actually once I'm out, I feel better for it... even when I've been dog tired, it's renewed my energy. That said there's nothing wrong with talking a few days off, as inevitably that will increase motivation to get back out. does for me anyway...caged birds and all that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I wasn't put off by the weather as I didn't have any choice as I was at work


Sorry Steve, that was just meant in general, not at you.


AndyPeace said:


> You wouldn't have thought that had you seen me today (it was not cold, but I put a lot on, as I'm only just on the mend)...think I dressed for around -20 c lol. Still it was great to get back out on my bike. It was hard work, but mostly due to the excessive heat I was holding on to.http://app.strava.com/activities/45828284 ....though Strava have yet to acknowledge it, I've awarded myself a Trophy for trying
> 
> I have similar feelings about motivation, the Taylor's challenge really showed me that actually once I'm out, I feel better for it... even when I've been dog tired, it's renewed my energy. That said there's nothing wrong with talking a few days off, as inevitably that will increase motivation to get back out. does for me anyway...caged birds and all that.


I agree as you know I sometimes take nearly 2 wks off.
I was just really getting at motivation and weather, it's not that bad once your out.
Yea the wind hurts like hell when your first starting out, as in not done many miles, but as I have said before just use a low gear that you are spinning easily in and it distance/time will soon pass, mind its took me since last summer to find that out.


----------



## Scotty1991 (26 Mar 2013)

Been really ill over the weekend and still am 
hopefully get back out there soon wind or no wind just have to watch the asthma in the cold wind , usually hits me like a ton of bricks!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2013)

41 cold windy miles this morning

http://app.strava.com/activities/45901305


----------



## Typhon (26 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 41 cold windy miles this morning
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/45901305


 
I really don't know where you find the motivation to do those kind of distances in this weather. 

I've just got home and I'm desperately struggling to find the motivation to go on the turbo trainer, even to just do a few miles..


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Mar 2013)

Quite a nice (all be it chilly) 22 mile ride this evening. Not to much wind about. https://www.strava.com/activities/45943954


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I really don't know where you find the motivation to do those kind of distances in this weather.
> 
> I've just got home and I'm desperately struggling to find the motivation to go on the turbo trainer, even to just do a few miles..


I'm a bit like you Typhon, but once I get out that's all the motivation I need. The buzz of being out on the bike and the feeling afterwards.


----------



## Typhon (26 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I'm a bit like you Typhon, but once I get out that's all the motivation I need. The buzz of being out on the bike and the feeling afterwards.


 
Yeah the big problem for me is actually getting out the door. Once I'm out I'm OK, I think I've only abandoned 1 ride for non-mechanical reasons and that was because the heavens really opened and by turning back I only cut the ride short by 2 miles anyway.


----------



## Typhon (26 Mar 2013)

Well I only managed 6 miles on the turbo but it's better than nothing. I did an average of 17.4mph which is about 2mph faster than ever before. I hadn't used the turbo in about 6 weeks so it really shows how much my fitness has improved in that time.

What really gets me on the turbo is the mix of hot and cold. I was doing it in the garage where it is 0C and I had a strong fan on me and still I was sweating a little bits in places, whereas the bits the fan was actually hitting was freezing.  It's crazy. I guess I need more than 1 fan but on lower settings. I don't think you'd ever be able to replicate the conditions of cycling on the road though. It's so easy outdoors, just gotta look at the forecast and dress accordingly. I'm rarely noticeably hot or cold on the bike. Well except my face when it's below 2C!

The latest update strava did seems to have made turbo trainers work on there now, as long as you don't tick the stationary trainer box that is! Before neither worked for me and the averages were just totally wrong. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/45949446


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/45951227
Out for the commute, was tempted to carry on once home, but still not feeling great and taking no chances. Wasn't epically fast but still past 3 cyclists on the way in... all on climbs  Might have made slightly better time, but I stopped to help an old dog find his home. Perphaps my 100 hours of cycling this year hasn't all been burnt by my illness, yay! Little bit tempted to try out my ice spiker tires on the Malvern Hills, before the last of this snow passes, but only having a single speed bike to run them on and my body only at half fitness, I doubt it will happen... I'll keep gazing at the hills and dreaming...


----------



## Creakyknee (26 Mar 2013)

Not managed to get out much recently, illness, work, weather, bottom bracket, so enjoyed a nice hilly ride today. Was bleedin cold though and wind about 20 mph, still was good to be out.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45941334


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I only managed 6 miles on the turbo but it's better than nothing. I did an average of 17.4mph which is about 2mph faster than ever before. I hadn't used the turbo in about 6 weeks so it really shows how much my fitness has improved in that time.
> 
> What really gets me on the turbo is the mix of hot and cold. I was doing it in the garage where it is 0C and I had a strong fan on me and still I was sweating a little bits in places, whereas the bits the fan was actually hitting was freezing.  It's crazy. I guess I need more than 1 fan but on lower settings. I don't think you'd ever be able to replicate the conditions of cycling on the road though. It's so easy outdoors, just gotta look at the forecast and dress accordingly. I'm rarely noticeably hot or cold on the bike. Well except my face when it's below 2C!
> 
> ...


You could always get someone to stand in front of you with a hose pipe, if you want the full English riding experience


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> You could always get someone to stand in front of you with a hose pipe, if you want the full English riding experience


 
Snow machine?


----------



## Typhon (26 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> You could always get someone to stand in front of you with a hose pipe, if you want the full English riding experience


 
 Don't forget the guy in the white transit to drive a few inches past my right hand every now and then.


----------



## Billy Adam (26 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Don't forget the guy in the white transit to drive a few inches past my right hand every now and then.


I thought that was a given


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2013)

Well I got out for a quick 10 miles, I was working on my cadence, which for the first time I managed to keep above 90rpm.
4 p.b.'s.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45984111


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I really don't know where you find the motivation to do those kind of distances in this weather.
> 
> I've just got home and I'm desperately struggling to find the motivation to go on the turbo trainer, even to just do a few miles..


 
Desperately chasing my first 1000 mile month, with this mornings commute of 28 miles I am now only 53 miles short - planning on doing that by the end of tomorrow.

Plus I am seeing the physical benefits, i.e. weight loss, which keeps me going.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Desperately chasing my first 1000 mile month, with this mornings commute of 28 miles I am now only 53 miles short - planning on doing that by the end of tomorrow.
> 
> Plus I am seeing the physical benefits, i.e. *weight loss,* which keeps me going.


Flipping nearly skin and bones here. Just looked in the mirror and was shocked.
You just started the year well Chris, and kept going, I have been missing rides just recently, major rearrange of the upstairs yesterday.


----------



## Typhon (27 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Desperately chasing my first 1000 mile month, with this mornings commute of 28 miles I am now only 53 miles short - planning on doing that by the end of tomorrow.
> 
> Plus I am seeing the physical benefits, i.e. weight loss, which keeps me going.


 
Fair enough, you'll easily hit that then! I easily hit my goal target of losing 1lb a week if I cycle my goal of 80 miles a week and I only really care about going faster not further so I don't have much motivation to go out for longer. Especially when it's so miserable outside. If it was 20C and sunny I might go out because I actually enjoy it 



Nigelnaturist said:


> Flipping nearly skin and bones here. Just looked in the mirror and was shocked.
> You just started the year well Chris, and kept going, I have been missing rides just recently, major rearrange of the upstairs yesterday.


 
I hit 12st 7 lbs for the first time today after starting cycling at 14st 12 lbs. I was originally aiming for exactly 12 stone but I think I'm going to have to go further. People keep telling me I'm looking very slim though, I hope I haven't got cycling related anorexia!


----------



## fatCyclist (27 Mar 2013)

I'm starting from scratch today and thought it would be a good idea to join in with this thread. 

I only rode for 10mins today because I need to slowly build up my comfort on the bike (soft sit bones!). Also I'm incredibly unfit and 250lbs. Still, it was nice to get out and test out my new bike. For this short ride I averaged 13km/h and got it up to 35km/h for a brief section. Although it didn't feel it at the time. The bike is deceptively fast. 

In this spirit of sharing, here's my first ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/46025380 
I intend to add a few minutes every day and continue to build slowly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I'm starting from scratch today and thought it would be a good idea to join in with this thread.
> 
> I only rode for 10mins today because I need to slowly build up my comfort on the bike (soft sit bones!). Also I'm incredibly unfit and 250lbs. Still, it was nice to get out and test out my new bike. For this short ride I averaged 13km/h and got it up to 35km/h for a brief section. Although it didn't feel it at the time. The bike is deceptively fast.
> 
> ...


 
Well done, the hardest ride is now out of the way. Give it a few months time and you will be posting details of 50km rides (30 miles for us old 'uns!)


----------



## Snarf (27 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I'm starting from scratch today and thought it would be a good idea to join in with this thread.
> 
> I only rode for 10mins today because I need to slowly build up my comfort on the bike (soft sit bones!). Also I'm incredibly unfit and 250lbs. Still, it was nice to get out and test out my new bike. For this short ride I averaged 13km/h and got it up to 35km/h for a brief section. Although it didn't feel it at the time. The bike is deceptively fast.
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant news, well done that cyclist!! 

Went out on a different route today and did 12.23 miles in 1 hr 1 min 40 secs. Reason it took me longer was due to two hills in my route. Got to a third hill and thought, stuff this, so I thought I would ride through the winter wonderland of Sutton Park as it is literally on my doorstep. The roads in the park were cleared of snow...mostly. At the bottom of one of the dips I came down there was what looked like fresh snow, so I thought I would ride straight through it. Foolish boy!! The fresh snow was covering about 10 feet of ridged ice. Needless to say you may have all felt that the large volcano Anuk Krakatoa had once again exploded as in 1883. please do not be alarmed as the disturbance in the force was me falling off my bike at 14 mph. Bike went to the left and I went to the right. Thankfully I managed to twist in mid air and my right moob caught most of the impact. Needless to say that any items that fell of your walls in Canada or Scotland as a result of the shock wave will be recompensed. However, I wouldn't change my ride this morning for the world. It was minus 1, it was snowing, I went up a number of hills where I thought I would keel over and I fell of my bike, and I pigging loved it! One sorry note to sound though, was that the biscuits I was carrying in my jacket were unavoidably crushed in the fall. I am weeping for their loss as I write. Ride strong, ride safe my friends.


----------



## Typhon (27 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I'm starting from scratch today *and thought it would be a good idea to join in with this thread*.
> 
> I only rode for 10mins today because I need to slowly build up my comfort on the bike (soft sit bones!). Also I'm incredibly unfit and 250lbs. Still, it was nice to get out and test out my new bike. For this short ride I averaged 13km/h and got it up to 35km/h for a brief section. Although it didn't feel it at the time. The bike is deceptively fast.
> 
> ...


 
Good idea, the more the merrier.  Well done on your first ride, just keep building up slowly and you will be doing big distances before you know it.


----------



## Typhon (27 Mar 2013)

Snarf said:


> Brilliant news, well done that cyclist!!
> 
> Went out on a different route today and did 12.23 miles in 1 hr 1 min 40 secs. Reason it took me longer was due to two hills in my route. Got to a third hill and thought, stuff this, so I thought I would ride through the winter wonderland of Sutton Park as it is literally on my doorstep. The roads in the park were cleared of snow...mostly. At the bottom of one of the dips I came down there was what looked like fresh snow, so I thought I would ride straight through it. Foolish boy!! The fresh snow was covering about 10 feet of ridged ice. Needless to say you may have all felt that the large volcano Anuk Krakatoa had once again exploded as in 1883. please do not be alarmed as the disturbance in the force was me falling off my bike at 14 mph. Bike went to the left and I went to the right. Thankfully I managed to twist in mid air and my right moob caught most of the impact. Needless to say that any items that fell of your walls in Canada or Scotland as a result of the shock wave will be recompensed. However, I wouldn't change my ride this morning for the world. It was minus 1, it was snowing, I went up a number of hills where I thought I would keel over and I fell of my bike, and I pigging loved it! One sorry note to sound though, was that the biscuits I was carrying in my jacket were unavoidably crushed in the fall. I am weeping for their loss as I write. Ride strong, ride safe my friends.


 
 Glad you're ok and that you enjoyed the ride despite all that!


----------



## spooks (27 Mar 2013)

I'm currently trying to persuade myself out of the front door. I can see little flakes of snow falling, not settling at all, but it's enough to make me want to spend the rest of the afternoon on the couch. I know I'll be fine when I'm out though and I need to go asap before evening traffic starts to build up.


----------



## fatCyclist (27 Mar 2013)

Snarf said:


> Brilliant news, well done that cyclist!!
> One sorry note to sound though, was that the biscuits I was carrying in my jacket were unavoidably crushed in the fall. I am weeping for their loss as I write. Ride strong, ride safe my friends.


 
Dude, I'm sorry for your loss (of biscuits). Sounds like a scary moment though. I'll bear this in mind if I ever see some 'fresh' snow.


----------



## fatCyclist (27 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, the hardest ride is now out of the way. Give it a few months time and you will be posting details of 50km rides (30 miles for us old 'uns!)


 
Thanks  I used to ride for miles back in my yoof, so I'm looking forward to eventually getting back to that level. Still, a little bit at a time is the name of the game for me at the moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Fair enough, you'll easily hit that then! I easily hit my goal target of losing 1lb a week if I cycle my goal of 80 miles a week and I only really care about going faster not further so I don't have much motivation to go out for longer. Especially when it's so miserable outside. If it was 20C and sunny I might go out because I actually enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 12st 7 lbs for the first time today after starting cycling at 14st 12 lbs. I was originally aiming for exactly 12 stone but I think I'm going to have to go further. People keep telling me I'm looking very slim though, I hope I haven't got cycling related anorexia!


Thats what I was, last time I weighed early Feb I think and I look thinner since then.
Weighed the bike the other day 13Kg with mudguards, rack pump, water bottle and saddle bag.


fatCyclist said:


> I'm starting from scratch today and thought it would be a good idea to join in with this thread.
> 
> I only rode for 10mins today because I need to slowly build up my comfort on the bike (soft sit bones!). Also I'm incredibly unfit and 250lbs. Still, it was nice to get out and test out my new bike. For this short ride I averaged 13km/h and got it up to 35km/h for a brief section. Although it didn't feel it at the time. The bike is deceptively fast.
> 
> ...


Ditto what Chris said.


----------



## RWright (27 Mar 2013)

Since I started riding again this past August I have lost the weight equivalent to twice that of my drop bar bike...including lights, tools, tubes and so on. Stick with it, the pounds will start coming off. 

...only three more bikes to go!!!  maybe only two, I haven't decided how far down I want to take it.


----------



## Typhon (27 Mar 2013)

Well  I went for a  ride

It was brutally cold and extremely windy, those NE winds just cut right through me and seem to make my training loop so much harder than if they're coming in any other direction. I had my avg spoiled by school run mums in their 4x4s blocking the road, double parking, barging their way on the wrong side of the road etc. Must have been an Easter event at the school or something as it wasn't home time yet.

Worst of all the road was closed so I had to turn around and come back.  Hope it's not closed for long, that's my favourite route.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46050945


----------



## RWright (27 Mar 2013)

The wind here has been annoying, every day 10 to 20 mph, seems like it has been weeks too. I never remember it being this windy for so long. Of course I never paid as much attention to wind before but I am pretty sure it has been unusually windy for this length of time. I want to get out on the drop bar bike more but I don't like the way the front wheel whips in the cross winds.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2013)

Got back from my dog walk just before 3pm and gave myself a good talking to and went out for a quick 14 miles. Ended up quite enjoying it once I got going. Headwind to start so behind me coming home which is always better.


----------



## Typhon (27 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> The wind here has been annoying, every day 10 to 20 mph, seems like it has been weeks too. I never remember it being this windy for so long. Of course I never paid as much attention to wind before but I am pretty sure it has been unusually windy for this length of time. I want to get out on the drop bar bike more but I don't like the way the front wheel whips in the cross winds.


 
It's been the same here the last few weeks, constant winds. Like you I never paid any attention to the winds before I started cycling so I don't know whether it's just our imagination that it's worse or whether it really is. It doesn't seem that windy sitting here looking out the window, but it sure felt it on the bike!



Mo1959 said:


> Got back from my dog walk just before 3pm and gave myself a good talking to and went out for a quick 14 miles. Ended up quite enjoying it once I got going. Headwind to start so behind me coming home which is always better.


 
Well done for getting out again.  Don't know how you could enjoy it in this weather though - it must be really freezing up there!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> It's been the same here the last few weeks, constant winds. Like you I never paid any attention to the winds before I started cycling so I don't know whether it's just our imagination that it's worse or whether it really is. It doesn't seem that windy sitting here looking out the window, but it sure felt it on the bike!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done for getting out again.  Don't know how you could enjoy it in this weather though - it must be really freezing up there!


Not too bad by afternoon. Couple of gusts of wind tugged at the bike a bit when I was passing entrances to fields but, other than that and a little flurry of snow it was actually reasonably pleasant.


----------



## spooks (27 Mar 2013)

Really chilly today. Windy and snow flakes in the air, none settling though thank goodness.School home time is not a fun time to cycle though. Too many buses and pushy parents in big cars.
Did the same 20km loop that I did on sunday and increased my av speed by a few kmph. I'd like to get a cadence sensor but don't think I can afford any more bits and pieces at the moment. I went a little wild last month!


----------



## Typhon (27 Mar 2013)

Yep school run time is definitely the scariest time to be on the roads. Before I started cycling I thought it would be rush hour but that's lovely - the Audis and BMWs that race along all get onto the other side of the road to pass you. Probably because they have a bike too and cycle on the weekends. The school run mums are terrifying though, partly because they almost certainly don't cycle and partly because they don't have the spatial awareness to match the size of the chelsea tractor they're driving. I avoid home time like the plague but got caught in it today as there must be some kind of Easter event going on. It was terrifying at times. The schools break up tomorrow so be very careful tomorrow, then we have 2 1/2 weeks of being able to cycle in (relative) safety!


----------



## spooks (27 Mar 2013)

I don't finish work until 7pm most nights so traffic isn't something I usually have to contend with (i drive to and from work) so it always suprises me how bad it gets! My next free afternoon is friday and I think that will be bad from the easter traffic. School holidays are generally lovely though and this time might tempt me to try cycling to work instead since it's actually only 4miles away, albeit with a huge hill in the way.


----------



## Leescfc79 (27 Mar 2013)

No real progress for me recently due to the weather but decided that I need to invest in some decent lights ( I tried to be a tight arse when ordered lights and regret it now), some decent gloves and a nice jacket so I've got no excuse next winter as I'm getting really bored with the turbo - it's ok as a tool to shed some weight but that's about it.

I had a funny turn coming back from work today though, decided I was going to go for a run later tonight, last time I attempted one I did less than a mile and nearly cried, I'm hoping the weight I've lost since and an increase in my general fitness will help....I'm only planning on a short one but might help me get a bit fitter and I've always fancied a triathlon ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yep school run time is definitely the scariest time to be on the roads. Before I started cycling I thought it would be rush hour but that's lovely - the Audis and BMWs that race along all get onto the other side of the road to pass you. Probably because they have a bike too and cycle on the weekends. The school run mums are terrifying though, partly because they almost certainly don't cycle and partly because they don't have the spatial awareness to match the size of the chelsea tractor they're driving. I avoid home time like the plague but got caught in it today as there must be some kind of Easter event going on. It was terrifying at times. The schools break up tomorrow so be very careful tomorrow, then we have 2 1/2 weeks of being able to cycle in (relative) safety!


Ride straight at them with the cree T6 light on full they tend to shift.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> No real progress for me recently due to the weather but decided that I need to invest in some decent lights ( I tried to be a tight arse when ordered lights and regret it now), some decent gloves and a nice jacket so I've got no excuse next winter as I'm getting really bored with the turbo - it's ok as a tool to shed some weight but that's about it.
> 
> I had a funny turn coming back from work today though, decided I was going to go for a run later tonight, last time I attempted one I did less than a mile and nearly cried, I'm hoping the weight I've lost since and an increase in my general fitness will help....I'm only planning on a short one but might help me get a bit fitter and I've always fancied a triathlon ;-)


Take a look at this I post in Nov, the light has been brilliant (excuse the pun).
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/


----------



## Leescfc79 (27 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Take a look at this I post in Nov, the light has been brilliant (excuse the pun).
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/



I saw that yesterday which made me decide that with some decent lights I can actually get out in the evenings and not only feel safe but actually see where I'd be going!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> I saw that yesterday which made me decide that with some decent lights I can actually get out in the evenings and not only feel safe but actually see where I'd be going!


At least with the clocks changing this weekend there will be a couple of hours in the evening now. Temperatures supposed to remain low so evenings might be nicer than the early mornings for me until it warms up a bit.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Mar 2013)

Work has kind of taken over this week,plenty of 15 hour days good for the bank, but......	  
Just realised I have five ten hours shifts at the lathe booked in the run up to the Shakespeare 100 inc sat!
On the plus side I have the whole extended weekend off, so with some luck and a fair wind I will hopefully get out


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I'm starting from scratch today and thought it would be a good idea to join in with this thread.
> 
> I only rode for 10mins today because I need to slowly build up my comfort on the bike (soft sit bones!). Also I'm incredibly unfit and 250lbs. Still, it was nice to get out and test out my new bike. For this short ride I averaged 13km/h and got it up to 35km/h for a brief section. Although it didn't feel it at the time. The bike is deceptively fast.
> 
> ...


Great news! Do what you can and challenge yourself, you'll soon see yourself flying along for miles and miles and miles and miles and miles


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2013)

Is there a way to edit the log on Strava? I went for a run this evening after cycling home, and it missed a massive section of my loop, decided to make me run a straight line and complete a 1:28 mile


----------



## RWright (27 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is there a way to edit the log on Strava? I went for a run this evening after cycling home, and it missed a massive section of my loop, decided to make me run a straight line and complete a 1:28 mile


 
I am pretty sure there is but unfortunately I am quite sure I don't know how to do it. I think Nigel probably knows.

I went out for a windy 15 miler. Slow grind but it was fun. I got a new pb on somebody else's Strava Segment.  I went all the way up to 2nd overall, but there have only been like 7 or 8 riders on it. I hit it pretty hard but did not get the KOM. I was checking out the guy that has it and it seems he is a class A collegiate rider from a Town about 25 miles north of where I live. He goes to school in Colorado now. He is a member of CMI Greenover Pro Cycling (International), I am not quite sure what exactly that is. I am not familiar with all the sanctioning bodies and the politics of bicycle racing yet. I do know I checked out a recent ride of his and he did like 80 miles, in 4 hours, in the mountains.  Even though I was only 13 seconds off his time, I still think he might be a little hard for me to handle in a race. I also had a nice tailwind.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46077916

I wasn't very thrilled about getting out in the wind today for a slow battle but I am glad I did now. I always seem to have fun after I get out and get going, just making myself get out there is the hard part.


----------



## RWright (27 Mar 2013)

Something seems different at Strava for some reason. Did they change anything today or did I probably just change some settings by mistake?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is there a way to edit the log on Strava? I went for a run this evening after cycling home, and it missed a massive section of my loop, decided to make me run a straight line and complete a 1:28 mile


Try Sporttracks you can edit the track though I don't know how much it corrects large sections, it will give an average speed over the distance. You can buy plugins (not overly expensive but add up, though you get free trial periods). I just usually correct wayward tracks that are off the road.


Leescfc79 said:


> I saw that yesterday which made me decide that with some decent lights I can actually get out in the evenings and not only feel safe but actually see where I'd be going!


The beauty of these lights is that you can run them almost all day on low power, so even in murky conditions you have a bright light. The other option are Q5 lights.
*CREE Q5 Bicycle Bike Cycle Led Head / Front Light*


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> Something seems different at Strava for some reason. Did they change anything today or did I probably just change some settings by mistake?


If using iPhone app there was an update, it allows you to see your map on the move as well


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Braved the frost and got out just after 6am just in case the snow showers return later. Pretty chilly but worked quite hard to keep warm. Actually hit 14mph average which is about the best I can currently manage. Pretty tame compared to some of the youngsters on here but I am quite happy with it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Braved the frost and got out just after 6am just in case the snow showers return later. Pretty chilly but worked quite hard to keep warm. Actually hit 14mph average which is about the best I can currently manage. Pretty tame compared to some of the youngsters on here but I am quite happy with it.


Getting out for a leisure ride at 6am is far more impressive than a high Avg speed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Braved the frost and got out just after 6am just in case the snow showers return later. Pretty chilly but worked quite hard to keep warm. Actually hit 14mph average which is about the best I can currently manage. Pretty tame compared to some of the youngsters on here but I am quite happy with it.


Got to agree with Brian there Mo, besides thats been about my current avg this last month or so.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys........and for once I actually timed it right. Not long back and a really heavy snow shower. Neighbour is still out on his bike though. Hope he is OK.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

Speaking of snow, we were coming back from Sheffield young fellow was driving went to quick into a snow drift and separated an exhaust joint, so got to fix that.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Braved the frost and got out just after 6am just in case the snow showers return later. Pretty chilly but worked quite hard to keep warm. Actually hit 14mph average which is about the best I can currently manage. Pretty tame compared to some of the youngsters on here but I am quite happy with it.


 
14mph avg sounds pretty good to me! I'm currently at 11mph for a very short ride, so plenty of work for me to catch up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> 14mph avg sounds pretty good to me! I'm currently at 11mph for a very short ride, so plenty of work for me to catch up


Thats what I thought last summer, dont worry keep at it it will come. This is my first ride in June and my last on Tuesday.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats what I thought last summer, dont worry keep at it it will come. This is my first ride in June and my last on Tuesday.
> View attachment 21073


 
Still impressive stats for a first ride there, Nigel.  I'm knackered after just 1.6miles! But then I knew my lack of fitness was of epic proportions. But I'm happy to plod along making small gains.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Still impressive stats for a first ride there, Nigel.  I'm *knackered* after just 1.6miles! But then I knew my lack of fitness was of epic proportions. But I'm happy to plod along making small gains.


I was, and it wasn't all in one go, but it was that, that got me cycling in away, other reason is too take my camera out (though not really done that much), as you say step at a time.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Still impressive stats for a first ride there, Nigel.  I'm knackered after just 1.6miles! But then I knew my lack of fitness was of epic proportions. But I'm happy to plod along making small gains.


If it's any consolation, I was nearly physically sick on my first ride!  Still find hills a bit difficult. The long drags wear me down more than shorter steep hills I think. It gradually gets slightly easier and you start noticing that you are not quite so out of breath or haven't had to drop to such a low gear, etc.

Just keep it fun and increase mileages and speeds slowly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If it's any consolation, I was nearly physically sick on my first ride!  Still find hills a bit difficult. The long drags wear me down more than shorter steep hills I think. It gradually gets slightly easier and you start noticing that you are not quite so out of breath or haven't had to drop to such a low gear, etc.
> 
> Just keep it fun and increase mileages and speeds slowly.


Or they just dont look as steep.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If it's any consolation, I was nearly physically sick on my first ride!  Still find hills a bit difficult. The long drags wear me down more than shorter steep hills I think. It gradually gets slightly easier and you start noticing that you are not quite so out of breath or haven't had to drop to such a low gear, etc.
> 
> Just keep it fun and increase mileages and speeds slowly.


 
Some great advice, and I shall heed it  Thanks!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Some great advice, and I shall heed it  Thanks!


Oh, and if you don't already have one, a cycle computer or gps such as the Garmin are great for giving you a bit of incentive. It's great to see your miles and routes logged on your computer.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, and if you don't already have one, a cycle computer or gps such as the Garmin are great for giving you a bit of incentive. It's great to see your miles and routes logged on your computer.


 
Aye, I'm tracking my rides with Strava on my iPhone. It's very handy to see power, distance, speed etc... so I can try and inch them up each ride


----------



## kerndog (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Braved the frost and got out just after 6am just in case the snow showers return later. Pretty chilly but worked quite hard to keep warm. Actually hit 14mph average which is about the best I can currently manage. Pretty tame compared to some of the youngsters on here but I am quite happy with it.


 
bloody good work! I haven't broken the illusive 14 mph barrier yet... or ever been out that early!

I have just had over a week off the bike due to weather, man flu and a bike service that fell on the last nice day we had. Anyway got back out there today after an aborted, frost bitten 7 miler a couple of days ago, and managed 26 miles at 13.8 mph avg which is a pb for me, maybe due to switching to spd's (which I love)..? and the sun was shining and it was a balmy 2 degrees when I set out, in shorts. lovely ride though!

http://app.strava.com/activities/46161313


----------



## kerndog (28 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Aye, I'm tracking my rides with Strava on my iPhone. It's very handy to see power, distance, speed etc... so I can try and inch them up each ride


 
that's what I love about strava, tracking your progress. It's a really good motivator I find. Getting a pb on a big climb is a great reward when you get home, and seeing your avg speed creep up is rather rewarding.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> that's what I love about strava, tracking your progress. It's a really good motivator I find. Getting a pb on a big climb is a great reward when you get home, and seeing your avg speed creep up is rather rewarding.


 
I've started making a couple of segments, which I know I ride on a regular basis so I know I can try and monitor my own progress on these, one of them is private so I can try and storm it...mainly because I don't want someone else to be KOM on my journey home after a ride


----------



## Speedball (28 Mar 2013)

Well hello strangers 

The combination of dark nights, horrible weather and work has really limited my time I've had to ride but luckily had a day off today and managed to get back into the saddle. First time on the bike since March 1st.

Had my longest ride ever today, 46.3 miles with an average overall speed of 14.3mph which considering the head wind I had in places, I'm really pleased with - http://app.strava.com/activities/46167800

Though I've not been out on the bike, having been hitting the gym hard and making some lifestyles changes. Kind of figured there's no point worrying about saving a few grams here and there with better equipment when there's still a fat lad on board 

Now lost a stone since the turn of the year but the vast majority of it has been since being accepted into Ride London and subsequently joining this forum. Amazing what the fear of Box Hill can do.

Hope to get another ride out on Monday but will probably take it a bit easier. Nice 20 miler to ease the legs back to life.

Nice to be back


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> bloody good work! I haven't broken the illusive 14 mph barrier yet... or ever been out that early!
> 
> I have just had over a week off the bike due to weather, man flu and a bike service that fell on the last nice day we had. Anyway got back out there today after an aborted, frost bitten 7 miler a couple of days ago, and managed 26 miles at 13.8 mph avg which is a pb for me, maybe due to switching to spd's (which I love)..? and the sun was shining and it was a balmy 2 degrees when I set out, in shorts. lovely ride though!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46161313


Wow, you have lots of climbs so your average over that route is amazing. The hills still really cause me a bit of bother


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Speedball said:


> Well hello strangers
> 
> The combination of dark nights, horrible weather and work has really limited my time I've had to ride but luckily had a day off today and managed to get back into the saddle. First time on the bike since March 1st.
> 
> ...


Bloomin heck. That's amazing for being off the bike for a while.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2013)

Only just over 13 miles tonight, but that was enough to take me over 1000 miles for the month. Three days rest now ready for the Strava April Challenge

http://app.strava.com/activities/46202015


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Braved the frost and got out just after 6am just in case the snow showers return later. Pretty chilly but worked quite hard to keep warm. Actually hit 14mph average which is about the best I can currently manage. Pretty tame compared to some of the youngsters on here but I am quite happy with it.


 
Very impressive


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only just over 13 miles tonight, but that was enough to take me over 1000 miles for the month. Three days rest now ready for the Strava April Challenge
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46202015


It will be a good challenge for you with your commute. Pretty sure you will do it no problem.

Still haven't signed up for it. No way I could do that mileage but suppose I should sign up and at least try for half way.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It will be a good challenge for you with your commute. Pretty sure you will do it no problem.
> 
> Still haven't signed up for it. No way I could do that mileage but suppose I should sign up and at least try for half way.


I'm not going for gold, but have signed up. If I make it to 750 miles I'll be incredibly happy...I don't imagine that happening


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It will be a good challenge for you with your commute. Pretty sure you will do it no problem.
> 
> Still haven't signed up for it. No way I could do that mileage but suppose I should sign up and at least try for half way.


 
Sign up, it doesn't cost anything, I think you placed 4th or 5th of all the cycle chatters on the last one


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sign up, it doesn't cost anything, I think you placed 4th or 5th of all the cycle chatters on the last one


Must get my eyes tested, when I glanced at your post I thought it said cycle nutters!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must get my eyes tested, when I glanced at your post I thought it said cycle nutters!


 
Cycle nutters is probably closer to the truth!


----------



## simmi (28 Mar 2013)

Been out for my first ride on my new bike, very very nice so smooth over the bumps and holes, a revelation!
I had read an article where my Ribble alloy frame was described as the "transit van" of frames which at the time I thought was a bit harsh but now having ridden my carbon Synapse have to agree.
I have had a bit of back ache for a couple of weeks (pulled something playing ball with my dogs) so was a little bit unsure how I would cope but after 2 hours in the saddle my back felt as good as when I started.
My GPS let me down again, at the start and the end so strava figures are not quite right but ride was 33.8 miles in about 1 hour 58 Minutes.http://app.strava.com/activities/46199041
The wind was quite strong but still managed a 17mph average so can't wait for some good weather to see what the bike can do.
The bike came with a very expensive Fizik Kurve Bull saddle which I have to say was very very comfortable, I didn't have to change position once through discomfort which I had to do quite a lot with my old one. The only negative with it was it was quite slippery so it didn't hold me quite so still.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Mar 2013)

Well the good Lord blessed me with a mighty 4 degrees Celsius today (scorchio!) so I managed to get out for the first time in 2 and a half weeks with some newly purchased cold weather gear. Also used a HR monitor for the first time, although I have NO idea how I should be reading this apart from seemingly being a heartbeat away from a seizure!

Seriously, any help reading that info is appreciated, I'm thinking I need to set HR zones but how do I go about that? Strava says my suffer score was really high, but apart from a couple of hills I didn't really struggle or push it massively, just tried to keep up an ok speed (for me).

Also, think my average speed may have been closer to 14 mph had I not decided to hit Wimbledon during the "you ain't going nowhere" time of day...

Still am pleased, just need to learn how to read the mass of data I am now getting from my Garmin.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46205895


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well the good Lord blessed me with a mighty 4 degrees Celsius today (scorchio!) so I managed to get out for the first time in 2 and a half weeks with some newly purchased cold weather gear. Also used a HR monitor for the first time, although I have NO idea how I should be reading this apart from seemingly being a heartbeat away from a seizure!
> 
> Seriously, any help reading that info is appreciated, I'm thinking I need to set HR zones but how do I go about that? Strava says my suffer score was really high, but apart from a couple of hills I didn't really struggle or push it massively, just tried to keep up an ok speed (for me).
> 
> ...


Have a quick look here HR Zones
Two rides a short trip to the chemist.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46221730 2 p.b's
and 2 on this http://app.strava.com/activities/46222802


----------



## Nomadski (29 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have a quick look here HR Zones
> Two rides a short trip to the chemist.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46221730 2 p.b's
> and 2 on this http://app.strava.com/activities/46222802


 
Hmm should I be concerned I spent a good proportion of my 19 miles in the top end HRZ? Im guessing it will come down as I get fitter, or my heart stops, whichever comes first.


----------



## RWright (29 Mar 2013)

I got my heart rate monitor in the mail today but forgot to check the mail before I went out riding. I was too excited to remember to check because I got a new (to me) bike today too.  Used bike but brand new tires on it and the P fairy had me within the first 10 miles.  Still wasn't enough to mess up my day. I am still grinning and staring at my new bike.  I wasn't fast on my first ride on it, more of a shake down ride, listening and checking out everything, still one of my better rides of the year, even with the P fairy visit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Hmm should I be concerned I spent a good proportion of my 19 miles in the top end HRZ? Im guessing it will come down as I get fitter, or my heart stops, whichever comes first.


If your going off strava I would take no notice mine for the ride last night is even higher than yours on the overall graph, but max was 159bpm and avg 141bpm, try using garmin connect to view your H.R. or select a segment on strava it will show it better. On the overview I peaked at about 215bpm


----------



## Reece (29 Mar 2013)

Well not been out the last few days. Been having to work overtime in morning an evening. Planning on getting out for the Saturday club ride tomorrow. 

Suns out here today in leicester and looks beautiful to ride in but I'm looking after my lad all day. Hope it is the same for tomorrow. 

Received my parcel from garmin yesterday. Was expecting to receive a new speed cadence sensor under warranty as mines faulty. But for some strange reason they've sent me a replacement HRM strap. Waiting on an email response but may be a while due to bank holidays.


----------



## daddypaul3 (29 Mar 2013)

lovely day this morning was out at just after 7am so another 13.7 miles under my XL belt lol


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> lovely day this morning was out at just after 7am so another 13.7 miles under my XL belt lol


Same here, I think it was probably around minus 3 when I set out at 6am but it was lovely and clear and the sun came up early so warmed up apart from my toes. 
Virtually no traffic either at that time of the morning so much more enjoyable and peaceful.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Mar 2013)

Finally got out this morning for a quick 8 miler, lovely sunny day but as usual biting cold wind. At least there was no snow!


----------



## Billy Adam (29 Mar 2013)

Sun was out this morning (wondered what it was at first) nice long ride to start the weekend off https://www.strava.com/activities/46301405


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Mar 2013)

Great ride Billy.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Mar 2013)

Very good ride Billy!


----------



## Billy Adam (29 Mar 2013)

Cheers chaps.


----------



## Typhon (29 Mar 2013)

Decided to try something different today as it's a bank holiday and I had more time for a ride. So I got a lift to Stow on the Wold and cycled home. It was a nice idea but badly executed. I got dropped off at the top of a steep hill which meant no pedalling and then had to brake hard for a narrow blind bridge at the bottom. I then had to cycle up the other side which felt like a brick wall with cold legs. I suffered badly for the lack of a warm up but oh well, lesson learned and it was nice to try some different roads.

Averaged 17mph for the first time (excluding the turbo). It was cheating a bit because I started at a higher elevation than at home but then the descents were so steep I had the brakes on constantly down them anyway.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46328151


----------



## Billy Adam (29 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Decided to try something different today as it's a bank holiday and I had more time for a ride. So I got a lift to Stow on the Wold and cycled home. It was a nice idea but badly executed. I got dropped off at the top of a steep hill which meant no pedalling and then had to brake hard for a narrow blind bridge at the bottom. I then had to cycle up the other side which felt like a brick wall with cold legs. I suffered badly for the lack of a warm up but oh well, lesson learned and it was nice to try some different roads.
> 
> Averaged 17mph for the first time (excluding the turbo). It was cheating a bit because I started at a higher elevation than at home but then the descents were so steep I had the brakes on constantly down them anyway.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46328151


I was thinking of doing something like . But catching a train somewhere and riding back.


----------



## Typhon (29 Mar 2013)

Go for it - it makes a nice change from the normal routes. Plus you have no choice but to go out then - because you'll have paid for your ticket. And then no choice but to cycle home.


----------



## spooks (29 Mar 2013)

Had to work today so I've only just been out for my quick 20km loop. Found it really tough because of the wind but my average speed is increasing (from slug like to tortoise like) so that's ok. It's still only my 4th proper outing so I can't be too impatient. I hate being a beginner at anything so being the slow one really grinds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> Had to work today so I've only just been out for my quick 20km loop. Found it really tough because of the wind but my average speed is increasing (from slug like to tortoise like) so that's ok. It's still only my 4th proper outing so I can't be too impatient. I hate being a beginner at anything so being the slow one really grinds.


You will get there. My 4th ride I was upto 11.64mph avg next one back down to 9.81. 1st ride 9.32mph.


----------



## spooks (29 Mar 2013)

I averaged 12.7mph today. I need to start going further but my sense of direction isn't that great and I don't fancy getting lost. I do take my phone with me but it's a pain to stop and get it out at every junction just to work out where the heck I am.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Mar 2013)

Progress made!

8.79m / 39.59 / 13.2 Av' - snuck this in between domestic duties and social duties!

Bit Siberian Salt Mine-ish in places - damn! Bike rinsed and dried so all is well.

My new saddle (replacing stock Giant saddle) which is a Bontrager Affinity R was VERY comfortable; felt like I was actually sitting still on it without the continual forward slide when I was on the chubbier Giant number!

Fitting process seems to work.

Well done to everyone who got out and commiserations to everyone who wanted to get out but life/weather/whatever got in the way!

Easter is nearly here....

I usually get through about 30 eggs (nearly) at Easter but I have limited myself to one small CDM Buttons as I am trying to shift a little bit of mid-life plumpness! Hopefully I won't crack!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Progress made!
> 
> 8.79m / 39.59 / 13.2 Av' - snuck this in between domestic duties and social duties!
> 
> ...


Thats easy send them here.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Mar 2013)

Jealous of you all getting out, great work Billy, but my hangover/day out meant I couldn't enjoy this blistering heat!


----------



## boybiker (29 Mar 2013)

Sorry I've not been around the last 2 weeks or so I had virus/bug type thing although I feel a lot better now.

I got out and done a 30 miler today which was very windy but bright! http://app.strava.com/activities/46339482#


----------



## Typhon (29 Mar 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Progress made!
> 
> 8.79m / 39.59 / 13.2 Av' - snuck this in between domestic duties and social duties!
> 
> ...


 
Well done on the ride, glad the new saddle is working better for you. When you're reaching for those eggs just imagine how much faster you'll be on the hills if you resist!



boybiker said:


> Sorry I've not been around the last 2 weeks or so I had virus/bug type thing although I feel a lot better now.
> 
> I got out and done a 30 miler today which was very windy but bright! http://app.strava.com/activities/46339482#


 
Glad you're feeling better, well done on the ride.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Mar 2013)

Thought I'd better pull my socks up before next Sunday's Shakespeare ride. Been out a few times today, this was my 'sporty' effort. Hopefully get some good climbs in Sunday and some steady miles in the week. If it weren't for being ill, I'd be feeling ready, though I'm sure it'll all be fine on the day.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46359807


----------



## stu9000 (29 Mar 2013)

As a proper newbie... I'm not unhappy with two 12m runs this week with an average speed of between 11 and 12 mph. Been working out the bike setup, clothing etc. Very satisfying.


----------



## simmi (29 Mar 2013)

The Mrs had me working in the garden today so no ride but have just been out for a evening run instead.
Was only going to do a couple of miles but had a Forest Gump moment and ended up doing 8.6 miles in 1:24:56 9.56/mile. http://app.strava.com/activities/46364221
It took me a while to work it out but you have to go at a very steady pace that you can sustain, then it's more like cycling.


----------



## Typhon (29 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Thought I'd better pull my socks up before next Sunday's Shakespeare ride. Been out a few times today, this was my 'sporty' effort. Hopefully get some good climbs in Sunday and some steady miles in the week. If it weren't for being ill, I'd be feeling ready, though I'm sure it'll all be fine on the day.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46359807


 
Well done on the rides Andy. I'm sure you'll have no problems on the Shakespeare 100. You zoomed right up Saintbury that time you went up and with it being signposted you shouldn't get lost this time. 



stu9000 said:


> As a proper newbie... I'm not unhappy with two 12m runs this week with an average speed of between 11 and 12 mph. Been working out the bike setup, clothing etc. Very satisfying.


 
Well done, that's a very good start. If you stick with it you'll be going faster and further in no time at all. 



simmi said:


> The Mrs had me working in the garden today so no ride but have just been out for a evening run instead.
> Was only going to do a couple of miles but had a Forest Gump moment and ended up doing 8.6 miles in 1:24:56 9.56/mile. http://app.strava.com/activities/46364221
> It took me a while to work it out but you have to go at a very steady pace that you can sustain, then it's more like cycling.


 
I just asked you a question on there as I saw it appear in my timeline:

I didn't realise you could use a garmin for running. Do you just keep it in your pocket and use it like you would on the bike? Or is there some setting or such that you have to change to go for a run?

I've never run in my life but when I walked up Bredon Hill last weekend and jogged part of the way it was quite fun I admit and got the heart rate really going. Wasn't quite so fun on the way down though!


----------



## simmi (29 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I've never run in my life but when I walked up Bredon Hill last weekend and jogged part of the way it was quite fun I admit and got the heart rate really going. Wasn't quite so fun on the way down though!


Give it a try mate, take it very steady and build it up, compared to cycling it is hard there is no getting away from it. But the beauty of it is that you can get a real good workout in half an hour. Also I don't like to cycle when it's dark but obviously there is no problem running as you are off the road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> The Mrs had me working in the garden today so no ride but have just been out for a evening run instead.
> Was only going to do a couple of miles but had a Forest Gump moment and ended up doing 8.6 miles in 1:24:56 9.56/mile. http://app.strava.com/activities/46364221
> It took me a while to work it out but you have to go at a very steady pace that you can sustain, then it's more like cycling.


Just be glad your not here, it's been bedlam, just one room to rewire to the network and t.v. partition wall to build.
I got out for 50Km which I managed @ 14mph avg for the month so far is 14.08mph .01 mph slower than last Aug my fastest month so far, however the rides I do are twice as difficult, both on a daily bases and per mile, so I guess its some progress.
Pleased with this http://app.strava.com/activities/46327724#801194189 bext time since Oct must be the wind.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46327724


----------



## simmi (29 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just be glad your not here, it's been bedlam, just one room to rewire to the network and t.v. partition wall to build.
> I got out for 50Km which I managed @ 14mph avg for the month so far is 14.08mph .01 mph slower than last Aug my fastest month so far, however the rides I do are twice as difficult, both on a daily bases and per mile, so I guess its some progress.
> Pleased with this http://app.strava.com/activities/46327724#801194189 bext time since Oct must be the wind.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46327724


You are getting better mate, there is no doubt about it, over 30 miles at nearly 14.5 mph with plenty of hills!
I think I would be hard pushed to do the same route much quicker myself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> You are getting better mate, there is no doubt about it, over 30 miles at nearly 14.5 mph with plenty of hills!
> I think I would be hard pushed to do the same route much quicker myself.


Thanks but strava is wrong on that, it was just over 14mph (14.002), thing is I am no faster on a flat route, mind it was quite windy the way I went yesterday. but only 981ft compared with 1594ft today, I know which I prefer to do, the one today.


----------



## simmi (29 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks but strava is wrong on that, it was just over 14mph (14.002), thing is I am no faster on a flat route, mind it was quite windy the way I went yesterday. but only 981ft compared with 1594ft today, I know which I prefer to do, the one today.


Strange that because I am much quicker on a flat ride, I would say about 2mph quicker.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> Strange that because I am much quicker on a flat ride, I would say about 2mph quicker.


I think I would be if the weather would settle a little, I managed 16mph back Aug/Sept on pretty flat ground, but to be honest I just find flat rides tedious these days, maybe because i am not fast on them, don't get me wrong I get some reasonable segment times, but the roads that are flat near here are pretty straight for miles and I find it boring.
The wind yesterday was pretty much the same as today, yet I only got 1 new p.b. a couple of new segments, today 5 p.b's and a few new ones, with 600ft extra climbing.


----------



## simmi (29 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I would be if the weather would settle a little, I managed 16mph back Aug/Sept on pretty flat ground, but to be honest I just find flat rides tedious these days, maybe because i am not fast on them, don't get me wrong I get some reasonable segment times, but the roads that are flat near here are pretty straight for miles and I find it boring.
> The wind yesterday was pretty much the same as today, yet I only got 1 new p.b. a couple of new segments, today 5 p.b's and a few new ones, with 600ft extra climbing.


The thing with flat rides is that they are relentless you have to push the whole way round, you don't get the odd rest bite where you can coast down a hill.
I mostly do flat rides as that is the lie of the land around me.
Though I do like to get a few good hills in when I have time for a longer ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

simmi said:


> The thing with flat rides is that they are relentless you have to push the whole way round, you don't get the odd rest bite where you can coast down a hill.
> I mostly do flat rides as that is the lie of the land around me.
> Though I do like to get a few good hills in when I have time for a longer ride.


Pretty much the same as if I go east from here.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Mar 2013)

stu9000 said:


> As a proper newbie... I'm not unhappy with two 12m runs this week with an average speed of between 11 and 12 mph. Been working out the bike setup, clothing etc. Very satisfying.


 
That's great news! Keep at it and the distances and the time will go down


----------



## SWSteve (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got out for 50Km which I managed @ 14mph


 
Your crossing of miles and kilometres breaks my think box


----------



## RWright (30 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Your crossing of miles and kilometres breaks my think box


 
I think in miles too but 50k to me is like one of the stepping stone distances. I know it is just over 31 miles (I have done that one ) , next is 50 miles, 100k then 100 miles. I will probably try for the 50 miles before much longer. It will be more difficult for sure, it is a decent jump up from 50k. I don't even like riding in a car that far.  Then the 100k then the Imperial 100. I am in no hurry but do hope to accomplish those marks eventually.


----------



## IanA (30 Mar 2013)

wow, back from work, wake up to zero wind and blue sky..still damn cold outside.

think I'll fuel up and go out while the roads are quiet too......


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> wow, back from work, wake up to zero wind and blue sky..still damn cold outside.
> 
> think I'll fuel up and go out while the roads are quiet too......


Yeah, go for it. Just back a quick 15 miler myself and yes, it was pretty chilly but very fresh and beautiful too, and hardly anyone else about. So peaceful..............well apart from my puffing and panting up the hills!


----------



## IanA (30 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, go for it. Just back a quick 15 miler myself and yes, it was pretty chilly but very fresh and beautiful too, and hardly anyone else about. So peaceful..............well apart from my puffing and panting up the hills!


your up and out early Mo !


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> your up and out early Mo !


Yes, love the early mornings. The joys of getting older means you don't seem to need very much sleep so I am as well to take advantage of it. Just enjoying my tea and toast now and will get out with the dog soon. It's a good way of easing of the legs if you have worked hard.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Your crossing of miles and kilometres breaks my think box


Sorry, it makes no difference to me work in both metric and imperial, I will try and keep to one however. It was 22.53Km/h


Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, go for it. Just back a quick 15 miler myself and yes, it was pretty chilly but very fresh and beautiful too, and hardly anyone else about. So peaceful..............well apart from my puffing and panting up the hills!


Well if you were panting Mo it was worth it, 3 p.b's on all 3 segments, well done.


----------



## RWright (30 Mar 2013)

Mo is up and at it early, very nice ride this morning. 

I have been up late fettling my new ride. I was a little concerned with the shifting and stopping on my first two rides. I should have fettled it before I rode it at all and saved myself the worrying. I got it shifting really smooth and fast, brakes are dialed in with a short pull like I like them now and seem to work great now. I have these 105s working as well as my Ultegra stuff. Just a little different throw on the levers for shifting is about the only difference I can tell. I am not sure but that may be able to be adjusted too. It is so close I am not going to try and learn if and how it is done...well not yet anyway.

It will soon be time to get some sleep so I can put some miles on the new ride. I may even try out my heart rate monitor today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry, it makes no difference to me work in both metric and imperial, I will try and keep to one however. It was 22.53Km/h
> 
> Well if you were panting Mo it was worth it, 3 p.b's on all 3 segments, well done.


Hills are a bit of a bug bear with me as I still find them pretty difficult so I've been trying to work reasonably hard up them. They're not going to get any easier if I don't keep doing them I suppose.

I've noticed my cycling log thing doesn't seem to be updating at the moment. Anyone else noticed or is it just mine?


----------



## simmi (30 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hills are a bit of a bug bear with me as I still find them pretty difficult so I've been trying to work reasonably hard up them. They're not going to get any easier if I don't keep doing them I suppose.
> 
> I've noticed my cycling log thing doesn't seem to be updating at the moment. Anyone else noticed or is it just mine?


Yeah mine's the same Mo, if you look at the CC group section on cycling log you can see where you are.
I think the green bar needs to be updated manually, someone will correct me if i'm wrong but I think Auntie Helen from Oz does it.


----------



## IanA (30 Mar 2013)

6 days at work, ie 6 days in hotels, and I'd bugger all gym work while away....and it shows.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46432769

it really hurt the legs and lungs to go at what I felt I a decent speed, and I was so close to puking up !

going to have to go again while off or 5 days and I must use the gym while away, think my body is to old and loves to go bad into slob mode if I don't keep at it !

at least it was sunny and I didn't get snowed on !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hills are a bit of a bug bear with me as I still find them pretty difficult so I've been trying to work reasonably hard up them. They're not going to get any easier if I don't keep doing them I suppose.
> 
> I've noticed my cycling log thing doesn't seem to be updating at the moment. Anyone else noticed or is it just mine?


It happens from time to time.
Thats what I though back last Sept, so I started doing some, I have got better,


----------



## IanA (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It happens from time to time.
> Thats what I though back last Sept, so I started doing some, I have got better,
> View attachment 21132


Nice improvement Nigel.....

I think we all as newbies hate the hills, the pain, the feeling of weakness as he legs just give up !

Evidence from Nigel that we will improve if we keep at it!

just wish there was a magic potion to give you Chris Hoy legs !


----------



## Billy Adam (30 Mar 2013)

https://www.strava.com/activities/46442248 
Nice recovery? ride this morning .


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/46442248
> Nice recovery? ride this morning .


Wish I could average 15.6mph on a recovery ride  Well done.


----------



## Billy Adam (30 Mar 2013)

Thanks Mo legs felt surprisingly fresh after yesterday's effort. Pleased with 8 th overall on the last section, end of the ride aswell.


----------



## Billy Adam (30 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Nice improvement Nigel.....
> 
> I think we all as newbies hate the hills, the pain, the feeling of weakness as he legs just give up !
> 
> ...


My legs seem fine going up its the coming down they start to ache.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Mar 2013)

Speaking of achey legs, does anyone else find if they are at a slow cadence, their knees can hurt? I think it's instead of my legs going up/down they are going up/forward/down/back which feels less fluid. I might be completely wrong


----------



## IanA (30 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Speaking of achey legs, does anyone else find if they are at a slow cadence, their knees can hurt? I think it's instead of my legs going up/down they are going up/forward/down/back which feels less fluid. I might be completely wrong


Today I tried to orbit my legs ie, trying to apply power for the entire circular motion of each pedal. While I felt less tired in the quad muscles, the other parts which until now haven't really been use are now killing me...haha

I found this useful going up hill but hard to keep up the motion because the new muscles tired quickly, so had to resort to only pushing down on the pedal, with just a little lift on the upcoming pedal.

I guess you've checked seat height and cleat adjustments ? I'm definitely not an expert there, but that's what I understand can cause the knee pain.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Mar 2013)

IanA said:


> Today I tried to orbit my legs ie, trying to apply power for the entire circular motion of each pedal. While I felt less tired in the quad muscles, the other parts which until now haven't really been use are now killing me...haha
> 
> I found this useful going up hill but hard to keep up the motion because the new muscles tired quickly, so had to resort to only pushing down on the pedal, with just a little lift on the upcoming pedal.
> 
> I guess you've checked seat height and cleat adjustments ? I'm definitely not an expert there, but that's what I understand can cause the knee pain.


 
I do not use cleats, have toe clips and the trainers. I imagine it could also be due to the fact my shoe bends etc. My first reaction was 'this might not hurt if I had clip ons not ins'


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2013)

Progressed!

First "Twenty" so chuffed with that.

20.09 Miles / 1:35:32 / 12.6 Av'.

No saddle problems at all so the new one seems to be a good purchase.

***

As you head into Windermere there is a series of switchbacks - ok on the way in but one was a swine on the way back.

At one point I was overcome with a Tsunami of disappointment when "The Last Gear I Was Saving" had somehow managed to use itself up without me noticing!

Did a quick system check: Legs ok, *rse ok, lungs ok, head ok so away we go into stand up mode. Tough, slow but I made it!

***

I have earned my Easter Egg treat today!

***

Some good stuff going on in previous posts - well done to all of you and everyone else who got out.


----------



## Billy Adam (30 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I do not use cleats, have toe clips and the trainers. I imagine it could also be due to the fact my shoe bends etc. My first reaction was 'this might not hurt if I had clip ons not ins'


I'm trying to use this too, the scraping the mud of your shoe method. I don't know if its my imagination or what, but when I do it feels a lot easier and seem to pick up speed too.


----------



## Reece (30 Mar 2013)

So out on the 9am club run today. Good avg speed despite the weather. Was at 16.5mph avg most of the way but I opted to get an extra 5 mile in to get my century for the club challenge and it dropped ever so slightly (dog walkers on the GCW lol).

Weather started off a bit chilly but sun shining. 20 miles in the snow started to fall but not settle. Got in the cafe and the sun came out, well until we got back on the bikes then it snowed again haha.

Few moments on the run home where the legs wanted to give up but a couple of gels sorted that out. Feel really tired now I'm home, just hope I've not caught the cold that my family seem to be getting!

http://app.strava.com/activities/46485474


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Mar 2013)

Went out for a great ride this afternoon. 30 miles covered (pb for me) slow average (12.59) as with a local group. First time I have ridden with anyone let alone a group. It was very cold and at one point we had a great snow storm, another first for me, the thing is being in a group meant it didn't matter you just get on with it. I think it's the way forward for me from now on when I can. What was uplifting was no one was waiting for me, it was the other way round.
Picked up some good tips for next weekends Shakespeare100 as well.


----------



## DaveyM (30 Mar 2013)

I had a nice steady ride out today, had to take it steady due to a recent bout of man flu. Need a new set of lungs!!
strangely set a load of PB's on strava funny how these things work out.
Actually felt warm today 

Some of you who were begginers the same time as me are now really showing me how its done! I will have to up my game I think.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Mar 2013)

Managed to beat a personal best on Holding's Lane today which I set last November. The map makes it look easy and it probably is  It's a rural quality lane and I've found sections on it quite challenging as the road surface becomes very loose. With or without a KOM one of my favorite local lanes


----------



## IanA (30 Mar 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I'm trying to use this too, the scraping the mud of your shoe method. I don't know if its my imagination or what, but when I do it feels a lot easier and seem to pick up speed too.


yea, I find it is faster and smoother, but I also find I'm not strong and can't keep it going.


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Mar 2013)

I did a short 9 miles focussing on my cadence this morning. When I loaded it on to Strava I noticed I've passed 1,500 miles. I've been out on my bike 82 times. I'm pleased with that as its been a long and very cold winter.

If I can ride through the dark months, I'm going to enjoy the longer nights and warmer weather.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Mar 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I did a short 9 miles focussing on my cadence this morning. When I loaded on to Strava I noticed I've passed 1,500 miles. I've been out own my bike 82 times. I'm pleased with that as its been a long and very old winter.
> 
> If I can ride through the dark months, I'm gaining to enjoy the longer nights and warmer weather.


 
I've never been so excited about the clocks turning back before!


----------



## Billy Adam (30 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've never been so excited about the clocks turning back before!


Hope you don't put your clock back Andy, it'll get darker even sooner. Spring forward


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Mar 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've never been so excited about the clocks turning back before!



When the nights are lighter I may learn to type. Just noticed all the typos in my original message.


----------



## Billy Adam (30 Mar 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> When the nights are lighter I may learn to type. Just noticed all the typos in my original message.


I put it down to excitement Phil


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

I thought I'd be more excited about the clocks going forward as I've been looking forward to it for months but it's hard to feel cheerful when it's going to drop to -4C tonight. It's cold enough cycling early afternoon let alone evening.

Still I'm sure I will appreciate it more when it gets warmer.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I thought I'd be more excited about the clocks going forward as I've been looking forward to it for months but it's hard to feel cheerful when it's going to drop to -4C tonight. It's cold enough cycling early afternoon let alone evening.
> 
> Still I'm sure I will appreciate it more when it gets warmer.


 
Just watch, when this wind shifts the weather will go straight from cold to warm calm days which will last until October.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Just watch, when this wind shifts the weather will go straight from cold to warm calm days which will last until October.


 
I'm going to choose to believe that and not my instinct which is "when it stops being so windy and cold it's going to rain for ages as it hasn't for over a week"


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I thought I'd be more excited about the clocks going forward as I've been looking forward to it for months but it's hard to feel cheerful when it's going to drop to -4C tonight. It's cold enough cycling early afternoon let alone evening.
> 
> Still I'm sure I will appreciate it more when it gets warmer.


As much as I've enjoyed the last couple of mornings, they are forecasting it could be down to minus 6 here tonight so I think tomorrow morning will be getting a miss, and spending the afternoon and evening visiting my folks so it looks like a rest day.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> As much as I've enjoyed the last couple of mornings, they are forecasting it could be down to minus 6 here tonight so I think tomorrow morning will be getting a miss, and spending the afternoon and evening visiting my folks so it looks like a rest day.


 
I don't blame you after all the cycling you've done in the past month or so. I took a rest day today and I've barely done much recently. Where you find the motivation to get up and go out at 5:30am I'll never know but well done!

I saw on my strava timeline you joined the specialized challenge too. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and go for it as well. I hate accepting challenges I know I won't complete but I'm just going to set my sights on getting that 50% completion badge. So far this month I've done just short of 300 miles, my most ever and I will do another 24 tomorrow. So 410 miles next month is a reasonable progression and a fairly realistic target I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I don't blame you after all the cycling you've done in the past month or so. I took a rest day today and I've barely done much recently. Where you find the motivation to get up and go out at 5:30am I'll never know but well done!
> 
> I saw on my strava timeline you joined the specialized challenge too. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and go for it as well. I hate accepting challenges I know I won't complete but I'm just going to set my sights on getting that 50% completion badge. So far this month I've done just short of 300 miles, my most ever and I will do another 24 tomorrow. So 410 miles next month is a reasonable progression and a fairly realistic target I think.


Yep. Still getting problems with saddle discomfort so I think the half way badge will probably do me too.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I'm going to choose to believe that and not my instinct which is "when it stops being so windy and cold it's going to rain for ages as it hasn't for over a week"


 
Get yourself down to the south east, very little rain and sunnier than the rest of the country. Plus when it snows here it makes the news.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Get yourself down to the south east, very little rain and sunnier than the rest of the country. Plus when it snows here it makes the news.


 
Not much different to here really, if I lived about another 5 miles further south I'd technically be in the South West. Well, I suppose it rains a bit more here. But it mostly falls all over Wales before those clouds get to us!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Went out for a great ride this afternoon. 30 miles covered (pb for me) slow average (12.59) as with a local group. First time I have ridden with anyone let alone a group. It was very cold and at one point we had a great snow storm, another first for me, the thing is being in a group meant it didn't matter you just get on with it. I think it's the way forward for me from now on when I can. What was uplifting was no one was waiting for me, it was the other way round.
> Picked up some good tips for next weekends Shakespeare100 as well.


Better than my first 30+mile ride Brian I did 31.4miles @ 11.14mph and probably had 4 or 5 breaks, well done and for joining up with a club.
Well I managed to average 14mph on this ride today, pleased with this final leg just 2's of my p.b Womersley to Chequerfield Ln


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Not much different to here really, if I lived about another 5 miles further south I'd technically be in the South West. Well, I suppose it rains a bit more here. But it mostly falls all over Wales before those clouds get to us!


Doesn't a lot of the welsh rain run off your way and cause floods occasionally?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Get yourself down to the south east, very little rain and sunnier than the rest of the country. Plus when it snows here it makes the news.


It makes the the news if it snows anywhere in the U.K. for some reason.



philinmerthyr said:


> I did a short 9 miles focussing on my cadence this morning. When I loaded it on to Strava I noticed I've passed 1,500 miles. I've been out on my bike 82 times. I'm pleased with that as its been a long and very cold winter.
> 
> If I can ride through the dark months, I'm going to enjoy the longer nights and warmer weather.


If you have not heard, this is the start of a new mini ice age.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Doesn't a lot of the welsh rain run off your way and cause floods occasionally?


 
Yeah it does sometimes, there was some really bad flooding here in 2007. It didn't affect my house but I couldn't get out for a few days. Tewkesbury suffers the worst, it's where the river Avon meets the river Severn so it only takes a bit of rainfall and it starts flooding. Especially since the early 2000s when they very sensibly decided to start concreting over all the flood plains and meadows to build huge new housing developments.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It makes the the news if it snows anywhere in the U.K. for some reason.


 
Only breakfast tv news and only if someone got really really angry avbout it.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It makes the the news if it snows anywhere in the U.K. for some reason.


 

We're not very prepared for snow because it happens so infrequently. A lot of Northern Europeans I've worked with are amazed at our lack of ability to deal with the snow but the truth is it's not really cost effective. In Germany they spend 12 billion euros a year on snow defences whereas we spend just a few hundred million, mostly concentrated in Scotland and northern England. The politicians won't admit it but it is just cheaper just to let the country grind to a halt 2 days a year. People are worked to death in Britain compared to other European countries anyway so the free holiday has it's benefits to people's moral and energy levels.

Of course the politicians could never say that though so every year it's the same thing - this won't happen next year, we'll be better prepared blah blah blah.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah it does sometimes, there was some really bad flooding here in 2007. It didn't affect my house but I couldn't get out for a few days. Tewkesbury suffers the worst, it's where the river Avon meets the river Severn so it only takes a bit of rainfall and it starts flooding. Especially since the early 2000s when they very sensibly decided to start concreting over all the flood plains and meadows to build huge new housing developments.


 
http://www.ecofriend.com/pedal-powered-jet-ski-defies-logic.html

That is what you need on those days.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> http://www.ecofriend.com/pedal-powered-jet-ski-defies-logic.html
> 
> That is what you need on those days.


 
Now that's one unique way of cross-training!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Only breakfast tv news and only if someone got really really angry avbout it.


You'd think that after recent winters, people would be getting used to it.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Now that's one unique way of cross-training!


 
In 25 years every home will have one moored outside.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You'd think that after recent winters, people would be getting used to it.


There's always someone prepared to get angry about something that happens all the time that they weren't prepared for, have you ever seen the news at christmas when the shops run out of this years must have toy?


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> In 25 years every home will have one moored outside.


 
Definitely in Norfolk, perhaps the Netherlands too! In fact you could probably make a fortunate selling that in Holland..


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Definitely in Norfolk, perhaps the Netherlands too! In fact you could probably make a fortunate selling that in Holland..


Years ago i tried to tell someone that worked for google that a good way to help people realise the threat of climate change would be to add a sea level change to google maps, that way you could see how much closer to the coast your house would be for every cm the sea level rises.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Years ago i tried to tell someone that worked for google that a good way to help people realise the threat of climate change would be to add a sea level change to google maps, that way you could see how much closer to the coast your house would be for every cm the sea level rises.


 
That would be a good feature but I'm not sure how much notice people take of climate change in general to be honest.  I mean petrol has gone from about 60p a litre to about £1.45 in under 10 years and there are more cars on the road than ever. It feels like people just don't care.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> There's always someone prepared to get angry about something that happens all the time that they weren't prepared for, have you ever seen the news at christmas when the shops run out of this years must have toy?


Naw never take notice of xmas, nor 99% of the news, mainly because I dont watch it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> That would be a good feature but I'm not sure how much notice people take of climate change in general to be honest.  I mean petrol has gone from about 60p a litre to about £1.45 in under 10 years and there are more cars on the road than ever. It feels like people just don't care.


They don't, most cant see beyond themselves or their children, which is why there are so many (not all drives) drivers on he roads.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> That would be a good feature but I'm not sure how much notice people take of climate change in general to be honest.  I mean petrol has gone from about 60p a litre to about £1.45 in under 10 years and there are more cars on the road than ever. It feels like people just don't care.


 
People care but taxing fuel isn't the way to get people out of their cars, providing them with a cheaper, and crucially, more convenient alternative is the way to do it. Of course the government won't do that because then they'd lose all that lovely fuel tax revenue.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

It's the same reason they won't ban tobacco even though they spend millions advertising the dangers. Massive lose of revenue and all of a sudden us newly forced non-smokers would be living a lot longer and claiming pensions.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> People care but taxing fuel isn't the way to get people out of their cars, providing them with a cheaper, and crucially, more convenient alternative is the way to do it. Of course the government won't do that because then they'd lose all that lovely fuel tax revenue.


Till fuel runs out.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> People care but taxing fuel isn't the way to get people out of their cars, providing them with a cheaper, and crucially, more convenient alternative is the way to do it. Of course the government won't do that because then they'd lose all that lovely fuel tax revenue.


I so agree with this.
I was angry when the government de regulated the Bus industry, you can't supply a wide ranging service that pays for itself. They just milked the big routes and scrapped the really needed village services, then sold of the prime location bus garages, In short asset stripped for profit.

Edit;
I think we may be straying from OP.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

I think society has just become so accustomed to the ease & speed of a car that we'll never do without them. I think eventually a viable hydrogen/electric alternative will be introduced that will take over from the current internal combustion engine.

It's a shame because I do think the world would be a better place without cars. Recently I had a puncture and was sat on a bench outside a church fixing it. It was a lovely day, the pedestrians, horse riders and cyclists who passed all said hello and the beauty and silence was only spoiled by the sound of a 2 tonne metal monstrosity zooming past.

I say all this as a car owner myself I have to admit, I have cut down my usage massively in recent years but there are still times when I do just _need_ it. I could not do completely without it unless I sold my house and left my job and like most people I'm just not willing to do it. This is the society that our fathers built - unfortunately.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Till fuel runs out.


Yup but they're banking on one of two things. 1. by that time an alternative will have been successfully researched and be financially viable by then or 2. by that time they will have been out of power for long enough for it not to matter.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I so agree with this.
> I was angry when the government de regulated the Bus industry, you can't supply a wide ranging service that pays for itself. They just milked the big routes and scrapped the really needed village services, then sold of the prime location bus garages, In short asset stripped for profit.
> 
> Edit;
> I think we may be straying from OP.


Yeah, might have been my fault. Sorry everyone, as you were.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

Yeah we're way off topic but never mind. At least we can have a sensible discussion here, without getting jumped on by tin-foil hatters in other parts of the forum.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah we're way off topic but never mind. At least we can have a sensible discussion here, without getting jumped on by tin-foil hatters in other parts of the forum.


Other parts of the forum confuse and scare me.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Other parts of the forum confuse and scare me.


 
Me too! I've been jumped on a few times for innocuous comments on the rare occasions I've strayed out of this thread. The current events forum is just a train wreck. And why is there so much about pies and weird bands I've never heard of in the cafe? It's all very strange. This is our safe place, full of only sane people!

Edit: Also there's been a thread going about trying to join a cycling club in Essex for about two months now and it's always the most recently posted about thread in that forum. How difficult is it to join a cycling club anyway? I thought you just turned up. The privy council is probably easier to join by the sounds of it..


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Me too! I've been jumped on a few times for innocuous comments on the rare occasions I've strayed out of this thread. The current events forum is just a train wreck. And why is there so much about pies and weird bands I've never heard of in the cafe? It's all very strange. This is our safe place, full of only sane people!


I haven't seen any of the weird band threads yet, i usually like weird bands.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I haven't seen any of the weird band threads yet, i usually like weird bands.


 
I don't mind alternative music but it seems like a huge proportion of the threads in that forum are about some band that performed in Yorkshire 3 times in 1971 before breaking up. It just seems a bit odd for a forum that's not about music.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> I don't mind alternative music but it seems like a huge proportion of the threads in that forum are about some band that performed in Yorkshire 3 times in 1971 before breaking up. It just seems a bit odd for a forum that's not about music.


That band was brilliant though and if only they had got on top of the pops we'd be talking about them headlining glastonbury this week instead of the shitty old rolling stones.


----------



## Typhon (30 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> That band was brilliant though and if only they had got on top of the pops we'd be talking about them headlining glastonbury this week instead of the s***ty old rolling stones.


 
Ah yes, just like that footballer who got a broken leg at 17 and never played again. Would have been better than Pele or Maradonna for sure.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ah yes, just like that footballer who got a broken leg at 17 and never played again. Would have been better than Pele or Maradonna for sure.


Definitely, but if you weren't there you would never understand.


----------



## Creakyknee (30 Mar 2013)

Not a bad day here today, sunny but cold, headwind a bit of a pain in places. Got my longest ride to date, I was aiming for 100 but the legs didn't want any more.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46473763


----------



## RWright (30 Mar 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Not a bad day here today, sunny but cold, headwind a bit of a pain in places. Got my longest ride to date, I was aiming for 100 but the legs didn't want any more.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46473763


 
Nice ride! much more than I have ever done.  I noticed a lot of nice rides on Strava from a lot of the riders in here today.I got sidetracked this afternoon doing some more tinkering on my bike so I didn't do the longer ride I had planned. Since my new bike isn't compact rings I took it down one of my flattest sections to check it out, it gets better every ride. I was pushing for a quick time but I saw a shinny pair of scissors and had to stop. I always say a person can never have enough scissors.  It was warmer today and though I never thought I would feel this way, I was glad to break a good sweat. 

I wish I had my cadence monitor on my new bike. I think I kept up a decent rate (for me). That is going to be the next area I start working on I think. It was pretty much an uneventful ride except I did save a dogs life, even as much as dogs annoy me when I am on my bike. I impressed myself. 

Some tiny old stupid yappy Chihuahua was out in his yard running around with his owner. The dog sees me and is after me without hesitation.  He came out to the road not slowing down at all. I had noticed an SUV coming up behind me at a pretty good pace, something Speedy Gonzales hadn't. I cut back across both lanes so Speedy would be sort of corralled into the opposite lane and I knew he would follow me. Speedy was lucky he didn't meet his maker today. 

Temperatures are warming up some but they are calling for rain tomorrow and cooling back off some next week. Normally by this time of year my yard is starting to look kind of like Augusta National Golf Course during the Masters.  So far just tiny yellow buds on my azaleas. Come on Spring, get here already. I am ready for some pollen covering everything, and snakes and wasp and bees and ants and thunderstorms and sunburn and all that fun stuff.


----------



## RWright (30 Mar 2013)

I almost forgot. I am still on pace for my yearly mileage target, I went over 1000 miles with todays ride. With the weather in the first quarter I am sort of happy I don't have to play catch up yet.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2013)

Loads of great rides! I am jealous of that 80miler! I was planning on a 50 miler on Monday to start the STRAVA challenge, then realised I am going to watch 22 people run around a patch of grass...so that's Monday planned. Looks like I'll be going out tomorrow instead, may have a look at the route I'll be following on a charity ride in May.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> I almost forgot. I am still on pace for my yearly mileage target, I went over *1000 miles* with todays ride. With the weather in the first quarter I am sort of happy I don't have to play catch up yet.


Well done.
I am currently 83miles behind if I do 34miles today at least I am on target for the month, I did catch up at one point.


----------



## kerndog (31 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Speaking of achey legs, does anyone else find if they are at a slow cadence, their knees can hurt? I think it's instead of my legs going up/down they are going up/forward/down/back which feels less fluid. I might be completely wrong



I was riding with a few friends yesterday and one of them is a proper roadie, the kind that does 60 milers easily and breezes up the biggest hills. he's been riding for 4 years, anyway he explained that going up a hill in a high gear will burn you out much quicker. He said best to spin up the hills at a comfortable cadence, which I find works. 

So yesterday's ride was a blast. 6 of us did about 35 miles (annoyingly s trava died 8 miles from the end so it missed my last bit), my furthest so far. Felt good afterwards and for the last 15 miles I was blasting past all but one of our group up the hills. Loved it. Had a slow avg speed though which was a shame. One of the hills we tackled was a proper killer! 2 of the chaps had to get off and walk. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/46449506#804010163

http://app.strava.com/activities/46449506


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> I was riding with a few friends yesterday and one of them is a proper roadie, the kind that does 60 milers easily and breezes up the biggest hills. he's been riding for 4 years, anyway he explained that going up a hill in a high gear will burn you out much quicker. He said best to spin up the hills at a comfortable cadence, which I find works.
> 
> So yesterday's ride was a blast. 6 of us did about 35 miles (annoyingly s trava died 8 miles from the end so it missed my last bit), my furthest so far. Felt good afterwards and for the last 15 miles I was blasting past all but one of our group up the hills. Loved it. Had a slow avg speed though which was a shame. One of the hills we tackled was a proper killer! 2 of the chaps had to get off and walk.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46449506#804010163


That is a little steep, I think I might be getting off at that (well the way the bike is geared) I both spin and grind, depends how I feel, and severity of the hill, most round here arn't very long, nor as steep as that, so I use it as chance to increase strength, and so far it seems to be helping, I can average 80-85rpm, though it's been lower than that recently.


----------



## kerndog (31 Mar 2013)

Yeah it was a full on climb, I've not got off the bike on a hill yet so made sure I made it to the top. At one point I was in the granny gear, stood up giving my all and going at about 2mph! Definitely felt like the hardest climb yet.

Got to say I really do like going up hills now!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2013)

kerndog said:


> Yeah it was a full on climb, I've not got off the bike on a hill yet so made sure I made it to the top. At one point I was in the granny gear, stood up giving my all and going at about 2mph! Definitely felt like the hardest climb yet.
> 
> Got to say I really do like going up hills now!


Likewise,
Granny gear if you have a double with a low 34tx32t ratio of 1:1.03 (27.94") and a triple with the so called granny gear of 26tx24t ratio of 1:1.06 (28.5") or a triple 30tx26t ratio of 1:1.12 (30.3") would you call the double a granny gear even though it's lower than the triple, its about using the right gear at the right time (something I am still working on)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2013)

Blimey, everyone has been gunning it the last few days, well done.

Decided I had time for only a ten miler today, set a few pbs' which was surprising as the wind seemed to be in my face whichever direction I went. Strava says 15mph, my GPS says 15.8mph for my average speed

Was very lucky as when I pulled back into my street I looked down and noticed my quick release was undone on the front wheel

http://app.strava.com/activities/46610972


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Mar 2013)

Happy Easter to all you Newbies! 

Day off for me - going for a moderate length walk soon instead of a ride.


----------



## fatCyclist (31 Mar 2013)

Congrats to everyone for their great rides. I'm pootling along in comparison, but making nice personal progress. Doubled the distance I started with at the beginning of the week.

I'm getting a bit closer to the 'fit' of the bike, with the new saddle helping a fair bit. Although it's not quite perfect (pushes a little in the soft flesh). But here's my wee ride this morning. The aim is to double this by next Sunday—basically two laps of the loop. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/46607236


----------



## simmi (31 Mar 2013)

Gutted! good club run today 62.3 miles in total but when I plugged in my Garmin my ride data was missing.
I had my millage so not a problem for my log but lost all the other stuff, was a fast ride so would have had a few pb's on strava and wanted to see how my average speed compared on my new bike. Always next week I guess.
Was nice to be out with that molten ball of gas in the sky, "The Sun" I think they call it, and as an added bonus just a light breeze instead of the gales of late.
22 turned out today for the club ride, the most we've had and good to see so many of you got out too.
Amazing the number of us that have had colds (man flu) I think almost all the 22 were snorting and sniffing their way round. Real lingers this year can't seem to shake it off even after 3 weeks.


----------



## spooks (31 Mar 2013)

Did my longest ride yet. Not far compared to most on here but it's getting better. I really need to work on the hills. I never realised how many little hills Hampshire had until I had to get up them using only my own power!
http://app.strava.com/activities/46617268


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> Did my longest ride yet. Not far compared to most on here but it's getting better. I really need to work on the hills. I never realised how many little hills Hampshire had until I had to get up them using only my own power!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46617268


Almost as quick as me, I am slowing down again, after everything I did to increase it, so I give up, though I did manage to average above 14mph for March and just made my 500mile target, 133 miles in the last 4 days, on the plus side I preferred todays ride to yesterdays, 7 p.b.'s finally did this in sub 7mins Up Fryston Rd it was a last minute decision to do that section I was going to go a different route.
Nearly There over a min quicker on that one though I think thats due to lights.
Managed to better a p.b set in Oct on this ponte park to north fev
I have done this one 5 times since Aug and 3 are the exact same time, i havent done it since Oct Castleford Rd Petrol Stations an improvement of 24's.
Happy Easter and ride safe.


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2013)

spooks said:


> Did my longest ride yet. Not far compared to most on here but it's getting better. I really need to work on the hills. I never realised how many little hills Hampshire had until I had to get up them using only my own power!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46617268


 
You did pretty well! You've got at least one KOM! That can't be bad going.

I know what you mean, I live in N.Somerset and I always think of 'the somerset levels' I never realised I have to climb over 2 large ridges to get to them


----------



## spooks (31 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You did pretty well! You've got at least one KOM! That can't be bad going


They are QOMs not KOMs and when you actually look it's because i'm either the only girl or one of less than 10 to have done the segments! I'm near the bottom of the lists against all the guys that do it. Since it was only my 5th ride I don't mind though. I'll work my way up the list slowly.


----------



## AndyPeace (31 Mar 2013)

I put today's success down to the 100 hours I've ridden since January...and the good dose of Sunshine we've had here today.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46643967
btw does anyone know what the time is?


----------



## kerndog (31 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Likewise,
> Granny gear if you have a double with a low 34tx32t ratio of 1:1.03 (27.94") and a triple with the so called granny gear of 26tx24t ratio of 1:1.06 (28.5") or a triple 30tx26t ratio of 1:1.12 (30.3") would you call the double a granny gear even though it's lower than the triple, its about using the right gear at the right time (something I am still working on)


 
wow that's way too technical for me  , you just blew my mind! 

I have a double compact and changed the cassette out a few weeks ago from 11/25 to 12/27 which helped a lot with the big hills... but yeah granny gear on the big ones is still a reality, although I do use it a lot less these days. The other day I was going up a hill thinking "this is easier than usual, am I in the granny gear already" but to my surprise I wasn't, in fact I was 2 up from it! I almost stopped so I could give myself a high five!


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2013)

Great going getting out in the sunnsssssssshhhhhhiiiiinnnnneeeeeeee, jealous but I used today to go swimming for the first time in years in prep for Tri in May (provided I manage to get an entry) and followed it with a jaunt on my feet. It was positively scorchio in the south today


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Mar 2013)

I was very tempted to stop my cycle computer part way round my circuit today when my average speed was over 14mph. I had to stop to pick up my bike pump when it pinged off, I hit a hill and I had to stop for traffic. 

It's always so much harder to get the average speed UP than it is for the computer to get it down isn't it? So unfair!! When I eventually got home my average was down to 13.7mph. 

Sulking aside, I was pleased with my first lap, less so with my second. I need to get used to refuelling on the go. I couldn't get my flapjack out of my pocket while wearing my gloves and they are such a pain to put back on after removal so I gave up. 

Nice to see the sunshine today though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I was very tempted to stop my cycle computer part way round my circuit today when my average speed was over 14mph. I had to stop to *pick up my bike* pump when it pinged off, I hit a hill and I had to stop for traffic.
> 
> It's always so much harder to get the average speed UP than it is for the computer to get it down isn't it? So unfair!! When I eventually got home my average was down to 13.7mph.
> 
> ...


This happened me the other day after I broke the bracket.
As mentioned earlier, I managed 13.6mph, this is after 9 months but at over 54ft/mile climbing (or 108ft/mile over half the distance as I start and end at home so half is up and half is down) I can live with that.


----------



## RWright (31 Mar 2013)

I got out a little earlier today, they are calling for rain this evening. If it doesn't rain I may go out for a few more miles later on. First ride with the heart rate monitor. I was relieved that with my normal ride and pace I am staying within the parameters my Dr. recommended, well almost anyway.  I do think I may have a problem staying within them when I hit more hills at a faster pace. I may put the compact cranks and 11/28 cassette from my other bike onto my new bike, I think I will be using the new bike more for the longer rides with more hills. I think it will also encourage me to keep riding my old bike more often on my normal flatter daily fitness rides. I think the Red Rocket still might be just a tad faster than the new Blue Meteor. 

Aside from the new heart rate thing to play around with it was just a pleasant windy ride, I did spot what looked like another heart rate monitor or wrist watch laying on the side of the road. I will give it a few days in case whoever lost it comes back for it. If not, then it is mine.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I got out a little earlier today, they are calling for rain this evening. If it doesn't rain I may go out for a few more miles later on. First ride with the heart rate monitor. I was relieved that with my normal ride and pace I am staying within the parameters my Dr. recommended, well almost anyway.  I do think I may have a problem staying within them when I hit more hills at a faster pace. I may put the compact cranks and 11/28 cassette from my other bike onto my new bike, I think I will be using the new bike more for the longer rides with more hills. I think it will also encourage me to keep riding my old bike more often on my normal flatter daily fitness rides. I think the Red Rocket still might be just a tad faster than the new Blue Meteor.
> 
> Aside from the new heart rate thing to play around with it was just a pleasant windy ride, I did spot what looked like another heart rate monitor or wrist watch laying on the side of the road. I will give it a few days in case whoever lost it comes back for it. If not, then it is mine.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

Oops hit send before I replied. Lol. Was just going to say you are a jammy beggar finding all that stuff at the side of the road! I think I only ever see litter and the odd road kill.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops hit send before I replied. Lol. Was just going to say you are a jammy beggar finding all that stuff at the side of the road! I think I only ever see litter and the odd road kill.


 
I see my share of that too. I hate it when road kill gets into one of my preferred lines, sometimes it takes the buzzards a little too long to do their job, same with the inmate roadside trash cleaning crews.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I see my share of that too. I hate it when road kill gets into one of my preferred lines, sometimes it takes the buzzards a little too long to do their job, same with the inmate roadside trash cleaning crews.


Talking of buzzards, my next door neighbour got swooped on last summer when he was cycling. It actually scratched his neck and he needed a tetanus shot. Must have had a nest close by I think.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

I just cleared out the ride data on my Garmin. It was beginning to get a little slow at Strava. I just saved everything to a folder on my computer before I dumped it. I guess doing that quarterly should suffice.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just cleared out the ride data on my Garmin. It was beginning to get a little slow at Strava. I just saved everything to a folder on my computer before I dumped it. I guess doing that quarterly should suffice.


Yes. Sounds fine. I am not sure what size memory they have before they are full. I usually just clear the history every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Talking of buzzards, my next door neighbour got swooped on last summer when he was cycling. It actually scratched his neck and he needed a tetanus shot. Must have had a nest close by I think.


 
Wow, I know they can get bold and not flee as quickly from cars passing sometimes but I have never heard of them swooping like that. I will keep it in mind. The more rural routes I am hoping to start doing will have more of them I think. I hope wild turkeys don't attack.  I will be seeing them too, as well as possibly large mammals, snakes, all sorts of critters. I carry pepper spray but am seriously considering carrying a pistol. Not to start a handgun debate or anything but I have already taken the required course and have a concealed carry permit. Rabid foxes and such are my main concern, well that and Pit Bulls.

I was on one of the few rides I have done out in the sticks so far and a dog saw me and came at me and was not letting up at all. I actually thought it was a dingo (and we don't have dingos in the US, that I know of), it moved like a wild animal. It was on me so fast I just had to brake and brace myself for whatever happened. I got lucky, it was just a bored young dog that wanted me to pet him. After petting him I started riding and he wanted to run right in front of my bike, playing and really wanting to bite my wheels. I was on the flats so I though ok, I will outrun him, nope, this dog could FLY, I had no chance. He would get out ahead, look at the wheels and want to come after them. Eventually(about two miles of fun and games) he got bored and started chasing a squirrel and went back home.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Wow, I know they can get bold and not flee as quickly from cars passing sometimes but I have never heard of them swooping like that. I will keep it in mind. The more rural routes I am hoping to start doing will have more of them I think. I hope wild turkeys don't attack.  I will be seeing them too, as well as possibly large mammals, snakes, all sorts of critters. I carry pepper spray but am seriously considering carrying a pistol. Not to start a handgun debate or anything but I have already taken the required course and have a concealed carry permit. Rabid foxes and such are my main concern, well that and Pit Bulls.


Wow. Sounds scary. Not really much to worry about round here. 

Well, better get off to bed. Nearly 1 am here and I might get up sharpish for a ride tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

Oh Christ - everyone is upside down now! All the avatars have flipped!

What has happened?

Honestly, I have not had an early morning drink!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

April 1st I guess!

Obviously I am a bit slow today!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops hit send before I replied. Lol. Was just going to say you are a jammy beggar finding all that stuff at the side of the road! I think I only ever see litter and the odd road kill.


You can always edit the post Mo.


RWright said:


> I just cleared out the ride data on my Garmin. It was beginning to get a little slow at Strava. I just saved everything to a folder on my computer before I dumped it. I guess doing that quarterly should suffice.


I do it every month, and then back that up to another drive, or an external device, rewritable CD then they can be filed under years.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> April 1st I guess!
> 
> Obviously I am a bit slow today!


Ha, ha........I guess Shaun has April Fooled us all!


----------



## Billy Adam (1 Apr 2013)

ts1 lirpA yppaH .lla gninroM


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

11.36m / 53:19 / 12.78 Av'.

*The good news:*

I got out!

I had a surreal moment surrounded by 1 farmer / 1 Quad bike / 2 Border Collies / approx' 30 Hefty Heifers (they may have been Cows but that doesn't alliterate well and I can't remember the difference anyway).

The Ginger Cat with suicidal tendencies. who leaped out in front of me was amusing for some unfathomable reason

*The not good news:*

My ears were cold.

My feet were cold.

My nose was dripping (possibly contracted during a romantic liaison with Lovely Wife who has been a bit sniffly the last day or two).

My elbow hurt. It hurt a bit the day before yesterday so I moved my saddle back slightly but it has worsened things - I feel another Allen Key Session coming on - whoopee!,

My elbow hurt - did I mention that?

The wind. In fact the *bloody wind! At one point I was in my tiddly 36/28 pedaling hard at 3.9mph. Demoralising was the operative word.

My elbow hurt.

***

Hope you all have/have had a great ride today and I hope your elbows are fine and dandy!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

It was my left elbow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

Hope you get your positioning sorted out. Don't suppose you are locking your arms out rather than relaxing a bit at the elbow joint? It's hard getting everything feeling just right. It's my saddle and lower back that give me problems.

Really cold again here this morning. Fingers and toes got pretty numb on the bike. Just been a quick walk with the dog and it's still as bad. Couldn't wait to get back in to the warm and get a coffee.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2013)

everyone looks a little different this morning but I can't quite put my finger on what it is.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2013)

Kicked off the April Strava Challenge with 32 miles this morning

http://app.strava.com/activities/46758140


----------



## fatCyclist (1 Apr 2013)

Kudos to everyone who went out this morning. If it was as cold and windy for you as it was for me, then all the credit to you. Despite clocking in my longest ride since I started, I hurt real bad on the way back into the head wind. Had to walk a few sections when I got down to the granny ring and was barely making any progress. I'm not exactly the most aero of objects! Although, since I started on Tuesday, I've dropped 6 lbs in weight. (I'm also paying a lot of attention to my diet which has helped). 

I'm zeroing in on the fit of the bike. I still feel like I've got too much weight on the handlebars and the saddle is already a fair way back. I might have to try a shorter stem to see how I get on with it. I also angled the saddle down a bit (was up too high last time), but this is too much so will try it tomorrow levelled. Still, I'm getting closer to feeling comfortable on the bike. 

Anyways, here's my modest effort for the day: http://app.strava.com/athletes/1886036


----------



## Goldcoast (1 Apr 2013)

Legs were killing this morning, no nothing to do with cycling - that would be the last couple of days moving rooms around  you spend ages getting the house just right and six months later for some reason it needs doing again lol.

It was so windy it felt like riding through treacle, hoping I can get out again later today

https://www.strava.com/activities/46774196


----------



## Billy Adam (1 Apr 2013)

What's that thing underneath me. Oh yeah it must be the moon coz I'm so over it. First sixty today. Suprised myself with that one. www.strava.com/activities/46779565


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh Christ - everyone is upside down now! All the avatars have flipped!
> 
> What has happened?
> 
> Honestly, I have not had an early morning drink!


 
And you are probably still recovering from losing an hour for BST yesterday


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It was my left elbow if anyone is interested.


 
I'm having the opposite problem! Mine's my right


----------



## Reece (1 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> What's that thing underneath me. Oh yeah it must be the moon coz I'm so over it. First sixty today. Suprised myself with that one. www.strava.com/activities/46779565


Nice one. You were only 1.7mile off a metric century. 

Well done everyone else whose been out. 

I took the kids for a walk around bradgate park earlier and boy was it windy and cold. Really could do with getting out on the bike but lacking the motivation to get ready and go out.


----------



## Billy Adam (1 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one. You were only 1.7mile off a metric century.
> 
> Well done everyone else whose been out.
> 
> I took the kids for a walk around bradgate park earlier and boy was it windy and cold. Really could do with getting out on the bike but lacking the motivation to get ready and go out.


I didn't realise that until I'd got in and checked everything out . Gives me something to aim for next weekend


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Legs were killing this morning, no nothing to do with cycling - that would be the last couple of days *moving rooms around*  you spend ages getting the house just right and six months later for some reason it needs doing again lol.
> 
> It was so windy it felt like riding through treacle, hoping I can get out again later today
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/46774196


Still working on this one here.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Apr 2013)

Went out before my late shift which I don't normally do. 

Got 13 PR on a route I've done 3 times before and got a better average speed too. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/46761895

Quite a crosswind too on part of the route.

Edit: not sure why strava is only showing 9 calories burnt though??


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out before my late shift which I don't normally do.
> 
> Got 13 PR on a route I've done 3 times before and got a better average speed too.
> 
> ...


 
Wait till it shows you getting a 2nd place with no watts, I should be breaking world records let along p.b's
Well done.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46221730#798656645
http://app.strava.com/activities/46221730


----------



## boybiker (1 Apr 2013)

I'm not out today as I'm planning on ridding to work for the rest of the week especially as I know its going to be a stressful one! It will help me clock up some miles for the strava challenge I have already seen a few of you sign up to it as well


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you get your positioning sorted out. Don't suppose you are locking your arms out rather than relaxing a bit at the elbow joint? It's hard getting everything feeling just right. It's my saddle and lower back that give me problems.
> 
> Really cold again here this morning. Fingers and toes got pretty numb on the bike. Just been a quick walk with the dog and it's still as bad. Couldn't wait to get back in to the warm and get a coffee.


 

They are slightly bent - I guess these things take a bit of time; I quite like fiddling with the bike too. 3 Horses were watching me over the garden fence today too! Relaxing!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

Is there a time lag on the little mycyclinglog thingy - I've two rides not showing up and one was three days ago?

Not the end of the world and it's not like I'm pushing for a top ten ranking!


----------



## IanA (1 Apr 2013)

Weather forecast was 7 deg for today, according to the BBC website. Actual weather, high winds, 3 deg, and light flurries of snow again, so kept thinking about shall I go or not.......didn't go in the end !

Had a nice day yesterday. Kidsgrove wheelers had an open day, with lots of kids of all ages. Cycled to local bath pool and back with them, it was very cold.

Hit my highest speed ever...39.8mph....but what caught me by surprise, and becareful of the same.....at that high speed, going down hill, really tucked in, I came to a corner and the bike did not want to turn, I had to really lean into the corner to get it to move. The bike had become very stable at that speed ! lucky there were no cars behind me ( maybe because it was a 30 zone ) as I went from the curb to the white line in the effort to turn the bike ! !

nearly scared the #%#% out of me! !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is there a time lag on the little mycyclinglog thingy - I've two rides not showing up and one was three days ago?
> 
> Not the end of the world and it's not like I'm pushing for a top ten ranking!


Shouldn't worry it'll get updated, I am 130+miles down at the mo, if you go to the group on mycyclinglog you can see where you are if you want.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

A cold 13 miles today taking in The Saintbury hill, made it further up than last time before I needed a Breather but had to stop twice to recover.


----------



## Scotty1991 (1 Apr 2013)

Havent been out over weekend due to an injury while playing football, done a 10.5 mile today along yarmouth seafront, to be visited by the rude holiday makers that don't like
to share roads!

http://app.strava.com/activities/46767390


----------



## DaveyM (1 Apr 2013)

19 miles with a flat, just couldn't get going after that so cut it short and headed home.
good effort all those still clocking up the miles.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Shouldn't worry it'll get updated, I am 130+miles down at the mo, if you go to the group on mycyclinglog you can see where you are if you want.


 
Cheers NN.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> Havent been out over weekend due to an injury while playing football, done a 10.5 mile today along yarmouth seafront, to be visited by the rude holiday makers that don't like
> to share roads!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46767390


 
Blimey, and I thought my routes were flat!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, and I thought my routes were flat!


Ha, ha.......wouldn't mind some of that for a while. Hills kill me but determined to try and get a bit better on them. Not sure whether it is the legs or the breathing that gives me most problems. Breathing I think!

Starting to wish I had started cycling years ago and probably would have been able to make decent improvements. Can't help feeling that, at nearly 54, I am never really going to get much fitter now.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......wouldn't mind some of that for a while. Hills kill me but determined to try and get a bit better on them. Not sure whether it is the legs or the breathing that gives me most problems. Breathing I think!
> 
> Starting to wish I had started cycling years ago and probably would have been able to make decent improvements. Can't help feeling that, at nearly 54, I am never really going to get much fitter now.



Hi Mo
I'm sure you'll improve. I'm doing so and not too far behind you age-wise


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......wouldn't mind some of that for a while. Hills kill me but determined to try and get a bit better on them. Not sure whether it is the legs or the breathing that gives me most problems. Breathing I think!
> 
> Starting to wish I had started cycling years ago and probably would have been able to make decent improvements. Can't help feeling that, at nearly 54, I am never really going to get much fitter now.


Mo I am 50 next Feb, just keep at it, remember to rest sometimes, my problem is avg speed, but I am sure that will improve I managed 14.28mph over 20miles but it was mainly flat, one of my easiest rides of the year, but the biggest difference is my H.R. is dropping on more difficult rides, I am starting to struggling getting it into Z1 on the more difficult climbs I have.
But I did get this p.b. http://app.strava.com/activities/46828170#812705952
I also had a broken chain, I dont know how I missed it when I cleaned the chain on Sat. Clipped in climbing up a canal bridge.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......wouldn't mind some of that for a while. Hills kill me but determined to try and get a bit better on them. Not sure whether it is the legs or the breathing that gives me most problems. Breathing I think!
> 
> Starting to wish I had started cycling years ago and probably would have been able to make decent improvements. Can't help feeling that, at nearly 54, I am never really going to get much fitter now.


Keep at it Mo, we can beat these hills together and become fitter in the process. Fifties is the new forties.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......wouldn't mind some of that for a while. Hills kill me but determined to try and get a bit better on them. Not sure whether it is the legs or the breathing that gives me most problems. Breathing I think!
> 
> Starting to wish I had started cycling years ago and probably would have been able to make decent improvements. Can't help feeling that, at nearly 54, I am never really going to get much fitter now.


 
The distances you are doing you must be fine with hills.

I'm getting more used to them, though I still hate them, today I even detoured to do a climb, but then I am a young pup (only 40!)


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I also had a broken chain, I dont know how I missed it when I cleaned the chain on Sat. Clipped in climbing up a canal bridge.


Hope you didn't hurt yourself when it broke. Really must start getting a few tools together for such events. Even a basic little chain tool and a couple of power links.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you didn't hurt yourself when it broke. Really must start getting a few tools together for such events. Even a basic little chain tool and a couple of power links.


No I was fine Mo, for some reason the pedal wasn't under much force and I was able to stop and unclip quickly, not bad to say I have only had them a month or so, I am even clipping in easily enough, 80-90% first time.
I had a chain splitter, but I was lucky it was the one next to the quick link, so I just removed it, it was enough to get home, keeping away from extreme gears, but that would have only been a problem in the 48x24 which I dont do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

This is a record of my H.R. zones since Jan, obviously April only has the one day.





Max and Avg HR


----------



## Nomadski (1 Apr 2013)

Im really hoping my HR can drop like yours as I get a little fitter, I find it quite disconcerting to see I'm spending 61% of my 18 mile ride in Z4!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Im really hoping my HR can drop like yours as I get a little fitter, I find it quite disconcerting to see I'm spending 61% of my 18 mile ride in Z4!


Pretty sure mine was in the early months.
Make sure you have it set up right.


----------



## Scotty1991 (2 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, and I thought my routes were flat!


 
aha , yeah going down the seafront is just straight flat roads, anything going north of yarmouth becomes a tad hilly but not severe hills.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty sure min was in the early months.
> Make sure you have it set up right.


 
Well its set from my max HR down, I know my max HR is 188, Strava uses the same. I think I'm just trying to cycle as constantly fast as my body allows, which maybe isnt the best way for me to be riding, maybe I need to slow myself down into cruise mode for a period.

Saying that I get burned constantly by other cyclists even when I'm pushing myself!


----------



## RWright (2 Apr 2013)

I got in a long ride for me today. The new bike seems to suit me well. I went on a new route but one I knew there were more hills than I normally do but not ones I thought would beat me up without compact gearing. I am not sure but I think it is my longest ride so far at 33.5 miles and I considered going for 50 miles but it was getting dark and I didn't carry a jacket or any water and it was starting to get dark and cool. I had to deal with the wind some but the temperature was great before sunset. I wasn't thirsty but I didn't want to try and push hard to stay warm without something to drink, so I just came home. I felt I could have done it without much trouble, my butt was not even feeling too sore. I think I am getting my bike fit dialed in, along with getting lighter and more fit, so things seem to be falling into place. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/46868581

Nigel, I liked the heart rate charts, I will do some looking around at some. I was pushing mine up some with the hills and distance but nothing that I ever thought was excessive, even though I was over what my Dr. said. Not a lot over but some. I was not pushing really hard but when you get hills and headwind sometimes you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well its set from my max HR down, I know my max HR is 188, Strava uses the same. I think I'm just trying to cycle as constantly fast as my body allows, which maybe isnt the best way for me to be riding, maybe I need to slow myself down into cruise mode for a period.
> 
> Saying that I get burned constantly by other cyclists even when I'm pushing myself!


It'll come I used to, still do, but not as quick., if you havent set custom hr zones in strava they my not be right, as your average was 166 it will be Z4 most of the time on your settings.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2013)

Another 50km knocked off the Strava Challenge, only another 1200 to go!

http://app.strava.com/activities/46903041


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another 50km knocked off the Strava Challenge, only another 1200 to go!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46903041


Sounds a long way in kilometres! I am sure with your commute you will probably do it though.

I'm currently swapping saddles around trying in vain to get comfortable. Was in a bit of pain this morning so going to give the SMP TRK another go. Getting fed up of being in pain. I think I must be a weird shape!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds a long way in kilometres! I am sure with your commute you will probably do it though.
> 
> I'm currently swapping saddles around trying in vain to get comfortable. Was in a bit of pain this morning so going to give the SMP TRK another go. Getting fed up of being in pain. I think I must be a weird shape!


Been doing this back with the original saddle again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds a long way in kilometres! I am sure with your commute you will probably do it though.
> 
> I'm currently swapping saddles around trying in vain to get comfortable. Was in a bit of pain this morning so going to give the SMP TRK another go. Getting fed up of being in pain. I think I must be a weird shape!


 
40 miles a day on the commuting should just about do it!

Re saddles: Padded shorts, sudocrem and lifting my lardy arse out of the seat every now and again works for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Apr 2013)

Well I managed my fastest ever journey today, 9.4 miles @ 16.34mph, all be it with a tail wind and mainly down hill, but I shaved off over 2 mins on the main section.
http://app.strava.com/activities/46946255
The return journey wasn't so quick though, but at nearly another 20ft per mile climbing I can live with 13.15mph, plus it was mainly into the wind





6 p.b's in all
http://app.strava.com/activities/46944964


----------



## DaveyM (2 Apr 2013)

Managed to squeeze in 18.8 miles today and absolutley loved it, it has been a while since I felt as good as today (stupid flu and lingering cough) but today was warm the roads were quiet and it just felt right


----------



## boybiker (2 Apr 2013)

I managed to commute to and from work although the commute home was horrid with the wind in my face and almighty side winds. I was getting blown about the lane like no tomorrow, scary stuff!

Ride in : http://app.strava.com/activities/46893010

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/46952146


----------



## RWright (2 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds a long way in kilometres! I am sure with your commute you will probably do it though.
> 
> I'm currently swapping saddles around trying in vain to get comfortable. Was in a bit of pain this morning so going to give the SMP TRK another go. Getting fed up of being in pain. I think I must be a weird shape!


 
I am using a SMP Pro now. I have it almost completely level. I got a book and put it on the seat with the bike sitting on its wheels level on the floor. As far as up and back position, my knees do appear to me to be at the right position with the pedals at 3 and 9 o'clock, it is hard to do yourself but I have been doing it and I think it is very close. I do think the biggest help has been the spacing under my bar stem. I have about 1 inch of spacers under my stem now and I was using a 5 inch stem and it felt good. While I was doing all this I decided to try a 4 inch stem, it is really good. So now I am at 1 inch of spacers under the stem and a 4 inch stem and level SMP seat. I don't know the exact cm or mm or whatever . And my numbers are not precise down to the gnats ass but you can sort of get the idea. I use a regular measuring tape in feet.

It is a battle to get it all set up right but keep at it, you will find it. I used this link to help some https://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/blog/2011/09/all-about-smps/ The site can help but it can also blind you with science. Try not to get too bogged down by it.

and this 


Supersuperleeds said:


> Re saddles: Padded shorts, sudocrem and lifting my lardy arse out of the seat every now and again works for me


----------



## IanA (2 Apr 2013)

Club run tonight!

beautiful evening, 3 groups, race section, mid and slow.....i elected for slow, which turned out to my surprise to be a bit too slow, but very enjoyable.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46965232#z3270|3303

A new lad came with us, who struggled a little, and made me realise that I was there last month and now already feel the difference !

may we have more sunshine.......please, oh yea, and light winds too !


----------



## Billy Adam (2 Apr 2013)

A quick 22miles tonight nice lighter evening still a little chilly though. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/46970380


----------



## IanA (2 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> A quick 22miles tonight nice lighter evening still a little chilly though.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/46970380


Nice Adam, I'm in Farnborough end of April, but unknown schedule yet, and doubt I'd get the bike in my car !


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Apr 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/46950904

Nice afternoon, The Malvern Hills felt like a scene from Narnia, with warm sunshine and melting snow. No planned route, so I'm definatley getting better with navigation  The paths leading off further up into the Hills are starting to look really tempting, but are perhaps a bit too much for slicks, especially at the moment. Hope the weather is this Gentle on Sunday for the Shakespeare ride... been trying out various clothes combinations to see what will suit temperature wise, I've forgotten what it's like to not have to wear a jacket.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Apr 2013)

Everyone who entered the challenge seems to be doing well! That bit of motivation to pull you through. I cycled home, and then stuck a bit extra on as my mate ditched a gym session for a job application (boo). So I did a loop I like long climb along the ridge, followed by short drop off it, and then the marvellous V stretch. Nice ride, knees hurt again though so think I might need to raise saddle to ensure legs straighten as my foot points to about 4/5 oclock instead of 3 so my leg never goes straight

http://app.strava.com/activities/46956052
http://app.strava.com/activities/46946736


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Apr 2013)

Typical, lighter nights and I'm working lates. Hey ho, hopefully get to attack Saintbury hill again in the morning.


----------



## RWright (3 Apr 2013)

I just did the same route as yesterday but in reverse and without riding into town and back at the end. Riding longer distances with the heart rate limits I am putting on myself isn't too bad except for one thing that I have noticed. I get bored, especially finishing on flat land like I did today. 

After 20 miles or so I start getting antsy and start playing the mp3 player, swerving the bike side to side, singing, riding with no hands ( I need to work on my pedaling technique, I still have a hard time pedaling while using no hands, I have the hang of it coasting ), talking to the animals I pass. I even considered today that I could find some foreign language lessons or something for my mp3 player and learn Italian or French while I ride.

I just lose my focus on the riding. I am sure there are probably volumes written on the issue but I am not ready to advance that far yet. Probably not a real beginner issue but I just thought I would mention it.

Ciao!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I managed my fastest ever journey today, 9.4 miles @ 16.34mph, all be it with a tail wind and mainly down hill, but I shaved off over 2 mins on the main section.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46946255
> The return journey wasn't so quick though, but at nearly another 20ft per mile climbing I can live with 13.15mph, plus it was mainly into the wind
> View attachment 21296
> ...



Well done


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Typical, lighter nights and I'm working lates. Hey ho, hopefully get to attack Saintbury hill again in the morning.


Didn't get to the hill but did a quick 8 mile circuit on lovely, if crisp Sunny day. 
Due to work commitments I don't think I will get out now till the Shakespeare100 on Sunday. Fingers crossed for good weather.


----------



## Leescfc79 (3 Apr 2013)

Decided that I need to up my game if I stand a chance of doing 100 miles in July so thought I would go out before work a couple of times a week and hopefully once nights get a bit lighter, more at evenings and to up my weekend mileage to at least 20-30 a ride. My new plan started this morning so got up early, set off at 6am, wrapped up warm and thought I'd get a quick 10 miles in....got to the end of my drive, had a flat, by the time I'd gone inside and fixed it I didn't have the time and mainly the motivation to go out as had to get myself sorted for work.

I will try again after work if I get in at a decent time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Didn't get to the hill but did a quick 8 mile circuit on lovely, if crisp Sunny day.
> Due to work commitments I don't think I will get out now till the Shakespeare100 on Sunday. Fingers crossed for good weather.


Cant comment on where it will be, but it's set to be fair here 4degrees+ from 10a.m. onwards upto a sweltering 9 at 4 in the afternoon, with 3-6 mph southerly winds.
Managed a quick 12 miles this morning as I am busy, I did pass 1,500 miles for the year yesterday.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47050133


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Decided that I need to up my game if I stand a chance of doing 100 miles in July so thought I would go out before work a couple of times a week and hopefully once nights get a bit lighter, more at evenings and to up my weekend mileage to at least 20-30 a ride. My new plan started this morning so got up early, set off at 6am, wrapped up warm and thought I'd get a quick 10 miles in....got to the end of my drive, had a flat, by the time I'd gone inside and fixed it I didn't have the time and mainly the motivation to go out as had to get myself sorted for work.
> 
> I will try again after work if I get in at a decent time.


That's a pity. Hope you do manage to get out later.

I have the motivation but not the legs or a saddle that suits me  At one point this morning I was seriously thinking of giving up cycling. Fed up being in pain and not being able to get comfortable. Maybe I am one of the unfortunate few that are destined never to be comfortable on a bike. I know my lower back is a bit dodgy and very inflexible and I am beginning to wonder if this causes me to rotate forward from the pelvis rather than bending my back. The fleshy area forward of the sit bones is taking nearly all the pressure. Might have to give up road bikes and stick with a hybrid and sit more upright or something. Getting really exasperated anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a pity. Hope you do manage to get out later.
> 
> I have the motivation but not the legs or a saddle that suits me  At one point this morning I was seriously thinking of giving up cycling. Fed up being in pain and not being able to get comfortable. Maybe I am one of the unfortunate few that are destined never to be comfortable on a bike. I know my lower back is a bit dodgy and very inflexible and I am beginning to wonder if this causes me to rotate forward from the pelvis rather than bending my back. The fleshy area forward of the sit bones is taking nearly all the pressure. Might have to give up road bikes and stick with a hybrid and sit more upright or something. Getting really exasperated anyway.


I am never quite comfortable either Mo, but as I need to get a new bike shed and wheels (I think they are going to remain a dream for some time yet) or dare I say it a Triban 5A, mind they will be on a new model by the time I have enough money


----------



## IanA (3 Apr 2013)

Well it happened, slowly slowly at the lights and ........failed to unclip the left foot and over I went ! A little bruise and a scuff, but more of the embarrassment !

Met up with the new lad in the club and off we went, steady pace, and he did well, it was only his second time out !

Nice day, sun shinning, not too cold, but strong headwind.....how the hell you end up with head wind going out, then strong head wind for my climb home....

http://app.strava.com/activities/47058575

And that's my cycling over now for 6 days while I go work, so hope the weather stays fine for you all.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well it happened, slowly slowly at the lights and ........failed to unclip the left foot and over I went ! A little bruise and a scuff, but more of the embarrassment !
> 
> Met up with the new lad in the club and off we went, steady pace, and he did well, it was only his second time out !
> 
> ...


At least your ok, thats the main thing. The wind is moving round to the N.W. You would have had a side wind up that hill. You would have had much of a tail wind, apart from coming back through Rode heath


----------



## IanA (3 Apr 2013)

Thanks Nigel, not too much damage to me, just damn sore on the back of the leg behind the knee area...I'm sure it will be blue for the morning..haha


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cant comment on where it will be, but it's set to be fair here 4degrees+ from 10a.m. onwards upto a sweltering 9 at 4 in the afternoon, with 3-6 mph southerly winds.
> Managed a quick 12 miles this morning as I am busy, I did pass 1,500 miles for the year yesterday.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47050133


 
You really hammer in those miles daily Nigel. Well done!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a pity. Hope you do manage to get out later.
> 
> I have the motivation but not the legs or a saddle that suits me  At one point this morning I was seriously thinking of giving up cycling. Fed up being in pain and not being able to get comfortable. Maybe I am one of the unfortunate few that are destined never to be comfortable on a bike. I know my lower back is a bit dodgy and very inflexible and I am beginning to wonder if this causes me to rotate forward from the pelvis rather than bending my back. The fleshy area forward of the sit bones is taking nearly all the pressure. Might have to give up road bikes and stick with a hybrid and sit more upright or something. Getting really exasperated anyway.


 
You can't give up, when I see you have got up at 6am and biked 30 miles it makes me go out and do it.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a pity. Hope you do manage to get out later.
> 
> I have the motivation but not the legs or a saddle that suits me  At one point this morning I was seriously thinking of giving up cycling. Fed up being in pain and not being able to get comfortable. Maybe I am one of the unfortunate few that are destined never to be comfortable on a bike. I know my lower back is a bit dodgy and very inflexible and I am beginning to wonder if this causes me to rotate forward from the pelvis rather than bending my back. The fleshy area forward of the sit bones is taking nearly all the pressure. Might have to give up road bikes and stick with a hybrid and sit more upright or something. Getting really exasperated anyway.


 
If you do start at looking at new bikes, look at a Synapse road bike too. They are more upright than a normal road bike so slightly more geared towards comfort than performance. Worked out ok for me, though I wouldn't lie and say it was like sitting on an armchair! Still get the bumps from the road, but am managing to handle what saddle discomfort there is.


----------



## philinmerthyr (3 Apr 2013)

I did almost the same 26 mile ride around Swansea bay this morning as I did last Friday. The wind, if anything , was stronger today. Last week was probably the hardest ride I'd ever done while today it seemed much easier and it was really enjoyable.

I haven't gained any fitness in 4 days so I'm not sure what changed. I hope it doesn't change back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> You really hammer in those miles daily Nigel. Well done!


Cant catch Mo at the minute though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I did almost the same 26 mile ride around Swansea bay this morning as I did last Friday. The wind, if anything , was stronger today. Last week was probably the hardest ride I'd ever done while today it seemed much easier and it was really enjoyable.
> 
> I haven't gained any fitness in 4 days so I'm not sure what changed. I hope it doesn't change back


Phil you will have good and bad days, sometimes it feel your going backwards, just keep doing the miles, and sometimes put a bit extra effort in, like on hills or a sprint for a while. To improve you have to feel you have worked when you finish.
The improvements I am seeing are better hill climbing sometimes, but a definite reduction in H.R. it was up yesterday but it was quite a difficult ride for me.
My avg H.R. over the 12 miles this morning was 137b.p.m. when i started recording my H.R. in Jan it was about the 150b.p.m. mark, and whilst it wasn't a difficult route there was a steady climb from 6 miles towards the end strava says 6miles a@ 0.5% average. The average for the 4days so far this week is 138.3b.p.m last wk it 141.5b.p.m. and so far I am faster (only just mind) this week and climbed more per mile.


----------



## simmi (3 Apr 2013)

I did my usual pre-nights loop for the first time on my new bike, It was very windy but sunny and quite warm which more than made up for the wind.
22 miles in 1:14:58 at 17.6mph average with 618ft of elevation.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47073370
This is over 5 minutes quicker than I have done it before, I think I am still getting fitter but I think most of the improvement is down to my carbon bike.
3 top 10's were a surprise this being the best http://app.strava.com/activities/47073370#818544588 10th out of 123 and also I was most pleased with this one 10th out of only 29 but it's all up hill and I consider myself to be totally rubbish at climbing http://app.strava.com/activities/47073370#818544591
A couple of hours sleep are now in order before a 12 hour night shift


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2013)

simmi said:


> A couple of hours sleep are now in order before a 12 hour night shift


 
Worked nights for years. Can't say I miss it. Kind of drags you down a bit, eating and sleeping at weird times.

That was an excellent run you did though. Great average speed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

simmi said:


> I did my usual pre-nights loop for the first time on my new bike, It was very windy but sunny and quite warm which more than made up for the wind.
> 22 miles in 1:14:58 at 17.6mph average with 618ft of elevation.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47073370
> This is over 5 minutes quicker than I have done it before, I think I am still getting fitter but I think most of the improvement is down to my carbon bike.
> ...


I knew it wasn't me, but the bike. , nice one.


----------



## spooks (3 Apr 2013)

Really struggled in the wind today. Being blown all over the road with lorries and cars thundering past is no fun at all. Got in 17miles though so thats ok, even if I was down to my last drop of energy at the top of some of the hills, only seconds away from having to get off and walk on one hill. I managed to have cross winds most of the way and head winds for the other part. It all helps general fitness though so you've got to look on the bright side.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

Got out this afternoon spurred on by the insane amount of activity some of you guys (or girls) put in. Was planning one lap of Richmond Park and back home but decided to do 2 laps as I was loving it too much (amazing how much more you enjoy it once your out the door!).

http://app.strava.com/activities/47096685

Set a personal challenge at the start of the week to get round in under 29 minutes (previous best was 30.06 minutes) and got round in 27.59 which I was pleased with, especially as the start of the lap was 10 miles into the ride.

24 PR too, but am not sure how much to rely on all this data seeing as Garmin Connect and Strava seem to be coming up with completely different stats...

Elapsed Time
Garmin 1.56.17
Strava 1.56.20

Max Speed
Garmin 31.8 mph
Strava 31.5 mph

Elevation (Corrected on both)
Garmin 1,164.7 ft
Strava 739 ft

Average Speed
Garmin 14.3 mph
Strava 14.1 mph

Have also uploaded to Endomondo and the stats are the same as Garmin Connect bar the ascent stats as they aren't corrected. So something is up with Strava for me it seems.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Got out this afternoon spurred on by the insane amount of activity some of you guys (or girls) put in. Was planning one lap of Richmond Park and back home but decided to do 2 laps as I was loving it too much (amazing how much more you enjoy it once your out the door!).
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47096685
> 
> ...


I wouldnt worry to much about it, though the elevation always bugs me a little, so I don't correct it any more, depending on the garmin model even that can be wrong, at the level we are just use it for a guide, I use rwgps for elevation but not sure thats 100% though it's usually closer to the garmin than strava, the barometer tends to lose elevation, as it is effected by temp, and often shows less gained than lost.
This is why i keep my own spread sheet, main data distance, time, h.r. cadence, calories (though this is speculative) I take elevation from rwgps and temps, wind from sporttacks. the rest the spread sheet does difficult ft/mile ect..


----------



## boybiker (3 Apr 2013)

It's my birthday today and all I wanted was no wind on the way home... Instead I got gale force winds .

I'm clocking up my miles slowly for the strava challenge, it's good to see the rest of you creeping them miles up!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wouldnt worry to much about it, though the elevation always bugs me a little, so I don't correct it any more, depending on the garmin model even that can be wrong, at the level we are just use it for a guide, I use rwgps for elevation but not sure thats 100% though it's usually closer to the garmin than strava, the barometer tends to lose elevation, as it is effected by temp, and often shows less gained than lost.
> This is why i keep my own spread sheet, main data distance, time, h.r. cadence, calories (though this is speculative) I take elevation from rwgps and temps, wind from sporttacks. the rest the spread sheet does difficult ft/mile ect..


 
Strava for me gives to low a figure on average speed and ascents done and way to high on maximum speed. Re the average speed I think it is counting the gps readings of very low speed whereas in fact it is just the signal jumping around as you are stationary, my GPS seems to ignore these in its calculations. Memorymap mapping always shows a higher ascents and descents than Strava, pretty sure memorymap is accurate. As for the maximum speeds, it has shown me at 50mph, which is just nonsense.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's my birthday today and all I wanted was no wind on the way home... Instead I got gale force winds .
> 
> I'm clocking up my miles slowly for the strava challenge, it's good to see the rest of you creeping them miles up!!


 
23 miles tonight, of which at least half was into the wind, absolute killer it was, enjoyed my tea when I got in though.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wouldnt worry to much about it, though the elevation always bugs me a little, so I don't correct it any more, depending on the garmin model even that can be wrong, at the level we are just use it for a guide, I use rwgps for elevation but not sure thats 100% though it's usually closer to the garmin than strava, the barometer tends to lose elevation, as it is effected by temp, and often shows less gained than lost.
> This is why i keep my own spread sheet, main data distance, time, h.r. cadence, calories (though this is speculative) I take elevation from rwgps and temps, wind from sporttacks. the rest the spread sheet does difficult ft/mile ect..


 
The inaccuracy of the barometer is why I always use corrected data on Garmin Connect as its based on OS data isn't it? Bugs me a little as you pay an awful lot of money for this technology (Edge 800) and you would hope it is accurate, so quite why a website is pulling data out of its extremities I don't know!

At least I can compare Garmin with Garmin, Strava with Strava, but it hardly makes me want to save up and get a power meter when this data is all over the place.

Still, shouldn't let it bother me, have sent a little support email to Strava though.



boybiker said:


> It's my birthday today and all I wanted was no wind on the way home... Instead I got gale force winds .
> 
> I'm clocking up my miles slowly for the strava challenge, it's good to see the rest of you creeping them miles up!!


 
Happy Windy Birthday!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's my birthday today and all I wanted was no wind on the way home... Instead I got gale force winds .
> 
> I'm clocking up my miles slowly for the strava challenge, it's good to see the rest of you creeping them miles up!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

You can set a minimum mph at which it starts recording, i.e. over 3-4mph this will get rid of most wayward plots while stationary at lights.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can set a minimum mph at which it starts recording, i.e. over 3-4mph this will get rid of most wayward plots while stationary at lights.


 
Yeah mine is set to 3mph, but should lower it I think, I heard it beeping a couple of times as I was maneuvering past traffic.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's my birthday today and all I wanted was no wind on the way home... Instead I got gale force winds .
> 
> I'm clocking up my miles slowly for the strava challenge, it's good to see the rest of you creeping them miles up!!



Happy Birthday


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Apr 2013)

Went out this morning for a quick loop. Quick? Bl**dy hell. Where did that wind come from? Well, I'll tell you, it came from the side (in gusts) and then from the front. Did it come as a tailwind? Nope, of course not! 

Slow average speed BUT I got out which is better than nothing I suppose!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Went out this morning for a quick loop. Quick? Bl**dy hell. Where did that wind come from? Well, I'll tell you, it came from the side (in gusts) and then from the front. Did it come as a tailwind? Nope, of course not!
> 
> Slow average speed BUT I got out which is better than nothing I suppose!


There will come a time, it wont bother you so much.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Apr 2013)

Hmmmmmm, not holding my breath, but I burnt some calories and turned my legs and wheels so that's a positive


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Went out this morning for a quick loop. Quick? Bl**dy hell. Where did that wind come from? Well, I'll tell you, it came from the side (in gusts) and then from the front. Did it come as a tailwind? Nope, of course not!


 
re: side winds, I know how you feel. after 15mins of being surrounded by trees yesterday, I started a rapid decent which includes a bridge over a motorway. Let's just say a sudden and brief side wind whilst at 35mph+ when on a bridge with waist high barriers really stirs you up.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2013)

Had a similar moment with 16mph crosswind going 31 mph over the A3 today!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2013)

Crickey ItsSteveLovell and Nomadski, you're both speedy wheelers! My highest mph has been 26! And that was downhill with the wind behind me.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Crickey ItsSteveLovell and Nomadski, you're both speedy wheelers! My highest mph has been 26! And that was downhill with the wind behind me.



Hehe mine was also downhill. I don't get past 20mph on flats, and that's massively pushing it. Normally sit on 13-16 mph on flats.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2013)

I hit 30.5 mph on the ice tyres this morning, that was fun and very noisy.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Apr 2013)

I managed 29mph on the flat once, I was down on the drops and going for it!
Snowing here today again, so nipped over to Decathlon Coventry for a new base layer and cheap water proof jacket for Sundays ride.
Time for another late shift after a coffee.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I managed 29mph on the flat once, I was down on the drops and going for it!
> Snowing here today again, so nipped over to Decathlon Coventry for a new base layer and cheap water proof jacket for Sundays ride.
> Time for another late shift after a coffee.


Weather will change between now and then, it will be warmer and less wind.


----------



## RWright (4 Apr 2013)

Rain here today and cool to me, I am going to take one of my rain bikes out, not going to do a lot of miles since I am not taking a drop bar bike. It looks like spring starts here Sunday according to the 7 day forecast. Next week looks very nice temperature wise, not sure about the wind but at this point, I will take what I can get.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Crickey ItsSteveLovell and Nomadski, you're both speedy wheelers! My highest mph has been 26! And that was downhill with the wind behind me.


 
This is one very steep decent, goes between 11 and 20% over the space of about a quarter of a mile absolute tops. You could power down it, but there would be no point. The tarmac is so smooth as well, very nice to fly down...the man in the 4x4 behind me didn't catch up until we were well into the 30mph zone


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Weather will change between now and then, it will be warmer and less wind.


 
I wish it would hurry up, I was doing 11-12mph going downhill tonight because of the wind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wish it would hurry up, I was doing 11-12mph going downhill tonight because of the wind.


Had a bit of that this week as well.


----------



## boybiker (4 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 23 miles tonight, of which at least half was into the wind, absolute killer it was, enjoyed my tea when I got in though.


 
It's hard but I guess doing an 12.5 mile commute home into a strong headwind makes it like a really hard training ride! Although I dont think I will be saying that tomorrow if the head wind on the way home keeps up!


----------



## RWright (4 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's hard but I guess doing an 12.5 mile commute home into a strong headwind makes it like a really hard training ride! Although I dont think I will be saying that tomorrow if the head wind on the way home keeps up!


 
It makes me keep telling myself that it will make me appreciate the warm weather with calm winds more...if they will ever get here.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Apr 2013)

Anyone else get snow again today?

This weather is ridiculous.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Weather will change between now and then, it will be warmer and less wind.


Yes, fingers crossed for that. I needed a fold up waterproof so now was a good a time as any.
Feet ache from standing at the lathe all day, back in a seven am.


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I managed 29mph on the flat once, I was down on the drops and going for it!
> Snowing here today again, so nipped over to Decathlon Coventry for a new base layer and cheap water proof jacket for Sundays ride.
> Time for another late shift after a coffee.


 
Can't believe it's been snowing again! none here mind but I'm already struggling to figure out what to wear on Sunday...I'm riding in, so will be faced with minus temperatures first thing but by lunchtime there's predictions of highs of 8 degrees, maybe more.


----------



## RWright (5 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Anyone else get snow again today?
> 
> This weather is ridiculous.


 
It snowed where I was working this morning. About 20 miles north of where I live. Supposed to be over 21c here Sunday and 25c on Monday. Crazy weather.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Anyone else get snow again today?
> 
> This weather is ridiculous.


 
For a few minutes towards the end of the commute. The snow out in the sticks has finally gone, though there are still some good patches of ice.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Despite the wind I managed to set this that i was pleased with.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47316277#824183193


----------



## fatCyclist (5 Apr 2013)

Took yesterday off due to snow, hail and crazy winds. But surprised myself today despite it still being quite windy. It's day 10 of my training and I managed 5.3 miles today after starting on day 1 with 1.5, so it feels like I'm making good progress. Still having saddle issues and will need to try a new one soon. 

Also, there's a tiny hill that has thus far defeated me but today I conquered it. When I say hill I mean a minuscule rise that most people probably wouldn't even notice, but still, it's one metric that shows I'm getting fitter. 

Also -7 lbs down since I started. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/47334519


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Took yesterday off due to snow, hail and crazy winds. But surprised myself today despite it still being quite windy. It's day 10 of my training and I managed 5.3 miles today after starting on day 1 with 1.5, so it feels like I'm making good progress. Still having saddle issues and will need to try a new one soon.
> 
> Also, there's a tiny hill that has thus far defeated me but today I conquered it. When I say hill I mean a minuscule rise that most people probably wouldn't even notice, but still, it's one metric that shows I'm getting fitter.
> 
> ...


Step by step, you will get there, as you say conquering that hill now matter how massive shows improvements, your body recuperates with rest, I usually find I am quicker if I have taken some time off, though mu H.R. is usually higher for a few days.


----------



## spooks (5 Apr 2013)

Meant to go out for a ride today but was totally shattered (and for some odd reason my elbows hurt) so didn't bother. I think it's because I'm coming down with a cold. Hopefully I'll feel OK enough to get out in the morning. I'm meant to be doing the London-Brighton ride in June but the furthest I've gone yet is 17 miles and I have barely a free weekend up until then and work until 7 each night so no idea how I'm going to be fit enough in time. Bad planning on my part.


----------



## fatCyclist (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Step by step, you will get there, as you say conquering that hill now matter how massive shows improvements, your body recuperates with rest, I usually find I am quicker if I have taken some time off, though mu H.R. is usually higher for a few days.


 
Funnily enough the two best days I've had have come after a day of rest. I think what I might do is stagger my rides so that a longish one is followed by as short, easier 'recovery' one. Thanks for the encouragement and kudus. Hopefully in a year or so I'll be closer to your performance


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Can't believe it's been snowing again! none here mind but I'm already struggling to figure out what to wear on Sunday...I'm riding in, so will be faced with minus temperatures first thing but by lunchtime there's predictions of highs of 8 degrees, maybe more.


I have decided that you should be my motivational coach, riding in from Worcester to Stratford to start the Shakespeare100 is top stuff in my book.


----------



## Snarf (5 Apr 2013)

Haven't been out for a ride since I fell off my bike last Tuesday, not because it hurt, but because I've had a stinking cold which I think I'm just got to the end of. Feel like I've put loads of weight on as I have been eating choccy biscuits in my hours of need. Hopefully a trip on my bike on Sunday morning (before veging in front of Eurosport for the afternoon) will convince me its not all been that bad. I know this should probably have been in another section of the website but I like the people who come on this thread most often and I wanted to moan here, so there!!


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Apr 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Funnily enough the two best days I've had have come after a day of rest. I think what I might do is stagger my rides so that a longish one is followed by as short, easier 'recovery' one. Thanks for the encouragement and kudus. Hopefully in a year or so I'll be closer to your performance


I bet it won't take that long!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Funnily enough the two best days I've had have come after a day of rest. I think what I might do is stagger my rides so that a longish one is followed by as short, easier 'recovery' one. Thanks for the encouragement and kudus. Hopefully in a year or so I'll be closer to your performance


Y.W. Colin, we all started at some point, I am by no means fast, though it is more consistent these days. I have only been at it 9/10 months, so it might not be a year, so people started after me on this thread and are quicker, but from what i have seen I do, do quite a bit of climbing, given my location.
My 2nd ride today, this was with panniers as I was taking stuff to the O.H.'s dad. doesnt seem to make much difference to my speed the extra weight, though there were a couple of lengthy breaks.
Pleased with this one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47349773#824757734

http://app.strava.com/activities/47349773

and finally got my nose in front for my yearly target.


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Meant to go out for a ride today but was totally shattered (and for some odd reason my elbows hurt) so didn't bother. I think it's because I'm coming down with a cold. Hopefully I'll feel OK enough to get out in the morning. I'm meant to be doing the London-Brighton ride in June but the furthest I've gone yet is 17 miles and I have barely a free weekend up until then and work until 7 each night so no idea how I'm going to be fit enough in time. Bad planning on my part.


 
As a rough guide it's rumored that you should be capable of turning out your weekly average mileage in a single day, if properly rested... not sure how it pans out in reality but after a few months regularly cycling, I am out this weekend to test that theory


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> As a rough guide it's rumored that you should be capable of turning out your weekly average mileage in a single day, if properly rested... not sure how it pans out in reality but after a few months regularly cycling, I am out this weekend to test that theory


So what your saying is I should manage 117 miles, get away with yea.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2013)

Snarf said:


> I know this should probably have been in another section of the website but I like the people who come on this thread most often and I wanted to moan here, so there!!


Ha, ha. It's been a long running and inspirational thread and I think we have all had a good moan at some point! 
Makes the good days seem all the better.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So what your saying is I should manage 117 miles, get away with yea.


Hmmm, was thinking the same about me Nigel. With rest my legs might almost manage it, albeit very slowly, but definitely no way my rear end would.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> As a rough guide it's rumored that you should be capable of turning out your weekly average mileage in a single day, if properly rested... not sure how it pans out in reality but after a few months regularly cycling, I am out this weekend to test that theory


 
I've done 257.50 miles since Monday, no way could I do that in a day

Good luck with the Shakespeare 100 to you, Brian and anyone else who is mad/brave enough to do it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, was thinking the same about me Nigel. With rest my legs might almost manage it, albeit very slowly, but definitely no way my rear end would.


I seem all right at the mo, I moved the seat forward a little and it seems better, I saw what seems a nice one in Evans,when I was picking up yet more spokes.
Every time I look at the challenge Mo, you are still beating me.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I seem all right at the mo, I moved the seat forward a little and it seems better, I saw what seems a nice one in Evans,when I was picking up yet more spokes.
> Every time I look at the challenge Mo, you are still beating me.


Not much in it. I have no hope or aspiration to complete it but if I can at least get the half way badge that will probably do me.
Tried sitting up taller today and just keeping my hands on the tops and it helped the saddle pain. Kind of defeats the purpose of having drop bars though.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well it happened, slowly slowly at the lights and ........failed to unclip the left foot and over I went ! A little bruise and a scuff, but more of the embarrassment !
> 
> Met up with the new lad in the club and off we went, steady pace, and he did well, it was only his second time out !
> 
> ...


You're not the first and you definately won't be the last. As Nigel said at least you're ok.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Apr 2013)

Nice ride tonight despite omni-directional head wind. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/47350350


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So what your saying is I should manage 117 miles, get away with yea.


With the riding you do, regularly putting in 20/30milers...I bet you could if you did a days ridding with 2 or 3 short stops. Not saying it would be easy but I am saying it's achievable... though tbf it's just a random thing I heard or read, though I was averaging around 75 miles a week when I first rode 100km in December...this is little proof though lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've done 257.50 miles since Monday, no way could I do that in a day
> 
> Good luck with the Shakespeare 100 to you, Brian and anyone else who is mad/brave enough to do it.


Thats above average even for you Chris.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Nice ride tonight despite omni-directional head wind.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/47350350


I had one of those winds today apart from this section
http://app.strava.com/activities/47349773#824757726 I had a tailwind and this one
http://app.strava.com/activities/47349773#824757739
If you had gone the other way Billy you would have had a nice run in.
Not to mention it puts you in front of me again.


AndyPeace said:


> With the riding you do, regularly putting in 20/30milers...I bet you could if you did a days ridding with 2 or 3 short stops. Not saying it would be easy but I am saying it's achievable... though tbf it's just a random thing I heard or read, though I was averaging around 75 miles a week when I first rode 100km in December...this is little proof though lol.


It's not so much the distance as comfort, I do start to struggle after 30-40 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> You're not the first and you definately won't be the last. As Nigel said at least you're ok.


I nearly had two.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had one of those winds today apart from this section
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47349773#824757726 I had a tailwind and this one
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47349773#824757739
> If you had gone the other way Billy you would have had a nice run in.
> ...


I think you'd be ok Nigel just pace yourself for the first part until you get warmed up. I've found I could do much more than I thought. Rule#6 free your mind and your legs will follow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats above average even for you Chris.


Definitely my best week commuting, broke my longest distance commute ride three times this week. Saying that 6 of the last 8 weeks I have done over 200 miles commuting. Legs really feeling it today, 225 of the miles where on the ice tyres and they are really hard work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not much in it. I have no hope or aspiration to complete it but if I can at least get the half way badge that will probably do me.
> Tried sitting up taller today and just keeping my hands on the tops and it helped the saddle pain. Kind of defeats the purpose of having drop bars though.


 
You'll easily do half of it, you're not that far off getting the 1/4 way badge all ready and we are only 5 days in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll easily do half of it, you're not that far off getting the 1/4 way badge all ready and we are only 5 days in.


I agree with you Chris I think Mo has a a great chance.


Billy Adam said:


> I think you'd be ok Nigel just pace yourself for the first part until you get warmed up. I've found I could do much more than I thought. Rule#6 free your mind and your legs will follow


I get apprehensive after about 3hr's Billy, being away from home, I am ok up to about 2-3 hrs, also depends where I go, the more rural the better, it's nothing to do with traffic that doesn't bother me, it's just people.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I agree with you Chris I think Mo has a a great chance.
> 
> I get apprehensive after about 3hr's Billy, being away from home, I am ok up to about 2-3 hrs, also depends where I go, the more rural the better, it's nothing to do with traffic that doesn't bother me, it's just people.


 
Do routes with loads of loops in them. I can do a 30+ mile ride and never be more than circa 5 miles from home, for example this one which only really has a couple of loops in it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/46758140

That way if you start getting anxious you know you can be home in less than half an hour.


----------



## Reece (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do routes with loads of loops in them. I can do a 30+ mile ride and never be more than circa 5 miles from home, for example this one which only really has a couple of loops in it.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46758140
> 
> That way if you start getting anxious you know you can be home in less than half an hour.


I've noticed on a few of your commute rides you like to do laps of Abbey park. Good way of getting the miles in and something I've not tried.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> I've noticed on a few of your commute rides you like to do laps of Abbey park. Good way of getting the miles in and something I've not tried.


 
I work pretty close to it so it is easy to throw in some laps at the end of the commute, the main path in the middle is just a tad over 0.8 miles and it is flat, I quickly got bored of it and now only do a lap or two if I have miscalculated on the distance I want to do for the commute. Worst I have done is 10 laps of it one night when I wanted to get a twenty miler in and couldn't be bothered to plan a proper route.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do routes with loads of loops in them. I can do a 30+ mile ride and never be more than circa 5 miles from home, for example this one which only really has a couple of loops in it.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/46758140
> 
> That way if you start getting anxious you know you can be home in less than half an hour.


I think about doing loops, the one I did this morning is an almost perfect 10miles, thought that includes the the 4 miles to the start of the loop, theres quite a few around here, but i hate doing circuits in the same day, I did one back in Jan if you recall, when we had all that snow. I think I am at the stage I could take the camera, without it slowing me down too much, I can forget about people then and concentrate on what i do best.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think about doing loops, the one I did this morning is an almost perfect 10miles, thought that includes the the 4 miles to the start of the loop, theres quite a few around here, but i hate doing circuits in the same day, I did one back in Jan if you recall, when we had all that snow. I think I am at the stage I could take the camera, without it slowing me down too much, I can forget about people then and concentrate on what i do best.


..........and get some of the pics up here so we can all enjoy them


----------



## Billy Adam (5 Apr 2013)

Totally agree with Chris, Nigel. Plan a route with plenty of bale outs that way if things start getting on top of you, you won't be to far away.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think about doing loops, the one I did this morning is an almost perfect 10miles, thought that includes the the 4 miles to the start of the loop, theres quite a few around here, but i hate doing circuits in the same day, I did one back in Jan if you recall, when we had all that snow. I think I am at the stage I could take the camera, without it slowing me down too much, I can forget about people then and concentrate on what i do best.


I didn't mean circuits, I mean't throw lots of different loops in on a smaller loop, for example turn off the main road do a loop of 5miles back to the main road, go further along the main road, do another 5 mile loop back to the main road, repeat 5 times and you will have done 25 miles in loops plus whatever on the main road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........and get some of the pics up here so we can all enjoy them


Funny you should say that Mo.



Freelander O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Funny you should say that Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Freelander O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


 
I do like how you bring them out of the frame like that


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Totally agree with Chris, Nigel. Plan a route with plenty of bale outs that way if things start getting on top of you, you won't be to far away.


I did that when I did the 100km in Nov, well toward the end there were.


Supersuperleeds said:


> I didn't mean circuits, I mean't throw lots of different loops in on a smaller loop, for example turn off the main road do a loop of 5miles back to the main road, go further along the main road, do another 5 mile loop back to the main road, repeat 5 times and you will have done 25 miles in loops plus whatever on the main road.


It would also make it easier knowing the roads and what to expect if you have been on them, as I have for most of the roads within a 15 mile radius of here.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do like how you bring them out of the frame like that


Amazing isn't it. My dead strength with my photos are adjusting brightness, contrast, saturation and a bit of basic sharpening. I would love to learn Photoshop properly but don't have the patience.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do like how you bring them out of the frame like that


Thanks Chris, this is one of the originals, I combined three exposures to create the image.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Amazing isn't it. My dead strength with my photos are adjusting brightness, contrast, saturation and a bit of basic sharpening. I would love to learn Photoshop properly but don't have the patience.


I just like cycling, but more painful, , i spent a long time learning (and continue to do so, like most things in life), though it gets me in trouble with the O.H. sometimes, when other things need doing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Apr 2013)

This is another one I worked on recently, it's a combination of several images, a little like a panorama but both vertically and horizontally, in effect creating an image with a wider field of view than even my 10mm lens can give on a cropped sensor.



Wakefield Cathedral by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Typhon (5 Apr 2013)

Well done on the rides this week everyone. I just got back from a few days in the lake district. It wasn't a cycling holiday but I took the bike anyway.  Got a couple of rides in but suffered major GPS dropout on both so I won't bother posting them here. 

Also picked up a shiny new carbon toy on the way home - A Focus Cayo Evo 4.0. I'd been angsting over what bike to buy for a while and had narrowed it down to this or a Boardman SLR but then Edinburgh Bike Co-Op had 15% off everything over the Easter weekend which included Focus so that made my mind up! Picked it up from Manchester on the way home today.

Going to be a good day for cycling tomorrow so looking forward to getting out on it.


----------



## RWright (6 Apr 2013)

I just checked out the Focus Cayo Evo 4.0.....NICE  I hope the weather is nice for you, I am sure you will enjoy it.

I just got in from a 40 miler. It got dark but it wasn't cold and I felt good, so I went for my first 40. I didn't get hungry or thirsty but I am ready for some pizza now.  I found some nice new SMOOTH roads I may be using more this spring too. Was a nice day riding.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Also picked up a shiny new carbon toy on the way home - A Focus Cayo Evo 4.0. I'd been angsting over what bike to buy for a while and had narrowed it down to this or a Boardman SLR but then Edinburgh Bike Co-Op had 15% off everything over the Easter weekend which included Focus so that made my mind up! Picked it up from Manchester on the way home today.
> 
> Going to be a good day for cycling tomorrow so looking forward to getting out on it.


Very nice.
Looking forward to some pictures and your review of this.

Still ten more hours in the factory today before tomorrow's ride, fingers still,crossed for good weather.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just checked out the Focus Cayo Evo 4.0.....NICE  I hope the weather is nice for you, I am sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> I just got in from a 40 miler. It got dark but it wasn't cold and I felt good, so I went for my first 40. I didn't get hungry or thirsty but I am ready for some pizza now.  I found some nice new SMOOTH roads I may be using more this spring too. Was a nice day riding.


Well done Rocky.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got in from a 40 miler. It got dark but it wasn't cold and I felt good, so I went for my first 40. I didn't get hungry or thirsty but I am ready for some pizza now.  I found some nice new SMOOTH roads I may be using more this spring too. Was a nice day riding.


Well done..............and can I have some of your smooth roads please! 

Great achievement on doing 40 miles, and quite a bit of climbing too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done..............and can I have some of your smooth roads please!
> 
> Great achievement on doing 40 miles, and quite a bit of climbing too.


I see you have knocked out another 30 miles this morning. 

I was going to have a rest today, but the weather forecast for this afternoon is sunny and hardly any wind, so think I might take the road bike for a spin


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I see you have knocked out another 30 miles this morning.
> 
> I was going to have a rest today, but the weather forecast for this afternoon is sunny and hardly any wind, so think I might take the road bike for a spin


 
Yes, one of these mornings I didn't feel great to start with but better once I got going.

It was below freezing when I set out but it is absolutely beautiful now. If it's the same down there you probably should take advantage of it. Are your legs not tired after all these long commutes?


----------



## spooks (6 Apr 2013)

Went my furthest yet. 19 miles at 13mph. Still feel on the edge of a cold so I was a bit energyless at the beginning. The sun perked me up though, despite it still feeling pretty windy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, one of these mornings I didn't feel great to start with but better once I got going.
> 
> It was below freezing when I set out but it is absolutely beautiful now. If it's the same down there you probably should take advantage of it. Are your legs not tired after all these long commutes?


I am going to have to up my distances to catch you Mo, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Went my furthest yet. 19 miles at 13mph. Still feel on the edge of a cold so I was a bit energyless at the beginning. The sun perked me up though, despite it still feeling pretty windy.


See how it's creeping up, well done.


----------



## kerndog (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I didn't feel great to start with but better once I got going.


 
Hi All - yeah Ive been like that since i had a cold last week and a heavy boozy bank holiday weekend. Had an awesome ride today though. Me and 3 friends, one who had never been on a long ride, so we took it easy. Sun is shining and absolutely beautiful down this way. Me and one other went on after the other two split and did a nice 30 miler in total. I've done the route before but about 4 weeks ago and I found it way way easier this time.

I also hit the 500 mile mark which feels like a bit of a milestone for this newbie.

http://app.strava.com/activities/47445168


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am going to have to up my distances to catch you Mo, well done.


You'll catch up next week. Just checked the forecast and it is wet and windy every day from Tuesday. The commitment may go out the window.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> Hi All - yeah Ive been like that since i had a cold last week and a heavy boozy bank holiday weekend. Had an awesome ride today though. Me and 3 friends, one who had never been on a long ride, so we took it easy. Sun is shining and absolutely beautiful down this way. Me and one other went on after the other two split and did a nice 30 miler in total. I've done the route before but about 4 weeks ago and I found it way way easier this time.
> 
> I also hit the 500 mile mark which feels like a bit of a milestone for this newbie.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47445168


Well done on reaching 500 miles.


Mo1959 said:


> You'll catch up next week. Just checked the forecast and it is wet and windy every day from Tuesday. The* commitment* may go out the window.


Doubt it now Mo, rain isn't as bad as the wind, mind the combination of both isn't so nice.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Apr 2013)

Today is a lovely day and I was hoping to get out this afternoon for a longish ride but I am absolutely banjaxed for some reason and can't stop yawning. Off to have a kip to see if it will kick start my energy enough to go and turn some wheels. My get up and go has got up and gone! If anybody finds it, please let me know


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Today is a lovely day and I was hoping to get out this afternoon for a longish ride but I am absolutely banjaxed for some reason and can't stop yawning. Off to have a kip to see if it will kick start my energy enough to go and turn some wheels. My get up and go has got up and gone! If anybody finds it, please let me know


Just go out, once your out you should feel better, if you still don't feel like it, go home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2013)

Took the road bike out, after 5 miles I was knackered, legs killing me, thinking of just doing 10 miles. Thought of Mo doing her 30+ so I pushed myself on and did just shy of 34 miles

http://app.strava.com/activities/47464052

Only second proper ride on the road bike, 99% of my mileage has been done on the hybrid, but I am beginning to enjoy the road bike.

Did some hill work today and was just shy of doing 1,000 feet. Going to have a shower, a cup of tea and watch some football I think


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Today is a lovely day and I was hoping to get out this afternoon for a longish ride but I am absolutely banjaxed for some reason and can't stop yawning. Off to have a kip to see if it will kick start my energy enough to go and turn some wheels. My get up and go has got up and gone! If anybody finds it, please let me know


 
Definitely go out, my legs have been aching for the last few days, and really ached at the start of today, once I was warmed up I really enjoyed todays ride. Hardest part of any ride is getting on the bike, once you have done that it is easy!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Definitely go out, my legs have been aching for the last few days, and really ached at the start of today, once I was warmed up I really enjoyed todays ride. Hardest part of any ride is getting on the bike, once you have done that it is easy!


It helps once you have warmed up, it used to take me nearly 10 miles (or rather the first 10 hurt), it's not so far these days, and the hill I climb on Tuesdays and Fridays (almost the first thing I do on those runs) dont really bother me any more.
just noticed i have just passed 1,600 miles for the year this morning, got some catching up to do with you Chris, nice to see you doing a different route.


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just checked out the Focus Cayo Evo 4.0.....NICE  I hope the weather is nice for you, I am sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> I just got in from a 40 miler. It got dark but it wasn't cold and I felt good, so I went for my first 40. I didn't get hungry or thirsty but I am ready for some pizza now.  I found some nice new SMOOTH roads I may be using more this spring too. Was a nice day riding.


Thanks man, weather is lovely and sunny here today. Going to be awful the rest of the week so I'm glad I got it yesterday! Well done on the 40 miler. 


BrianEvesham said:


> Very nice.
> Looking forward to some pictures and your review of this.
> 
> Still ten more hours in the factory today before tomorrow's ride, fingers still,crossed for good weather.


 
Thanks Brian, I took some pictures earlier which I'll upload later. Sorry you have to be stuck in the factory when it's such a nice day today.

I just did a quick 4.4 miles on the Focus to test it out. It feels so light and stiff but blimey is the saddle hard  I didn't think anything could be more rock solid than the Triban's one (which pretty much every Triban owner changes) but this one is like sitting on marble. The much shorter head tube and much lower seating position means you are leaning forward more which puts pressure on err, other areas.

If I hadn't been planning on just doing a short ride to test the saddle height/position I would have come back anyway though because I was sweating in the clothes that just 2 days ago I was freezing in. Even though it's 8C here as opposed to 6C in the lake district on Thursday. It's amazing the difference the sun makes.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Apr 2013)

13.34m / 57:31 / 13.91 Av'.

Happy with this - last did it in December just after I got my bike and this is 6 minutes and 1.34mph quicker without any more apparent effort.

***

A really lovely day out there for cycling.

***

Hope you all had a good un' if you have already been and stay safe all those who haven't been out yet.


----------



## Reece (6 Apr 2013)

Out for the 9am club run today. Great turnout and the sun must of motivated everyone. The pace was good and got my best avg speed yet. 17.4mph (although strava says 17.3) Garmin connect even says 17.5mph moving avg.

The service in the cafe was painfully slow and really had to warm the legs back up on the way home. Didn't help having the faster 8.30 riders with us, the pace was good but when we hit the odd house (usually where people split up) they put the hammer down. I tried to keep up but burnt myself out on the hills where they just seemed to keep accelerating. Got some work to do before I go out on their ride lol.

http://app.strava.com/activities/47481963

May need to check the HR monitor though, Strava and Garmin connect read my max HR at 214bpm


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Well done on the ride Reece!. I seem to have a better moving average on garmin connect too. I think garmin cuts out "dead time" where the clock is ticking but you're not actually moving (e.g. if it's auto unpaused by mistake)

I often get heart rate maxxes of 210+. It's electrical interference with the device. Seems to happen a lot at the beginning of rides for me. It's annoying because I have an alert set up on mine for when I get above 90% of my real max just so I know how long I've been pushing like hell and not to overdo it. When I get the electrical interference it bleeps at me even though I might not even be out of breath.


----------



## Reece (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done on the ride Reece!. I seem to have a better moving average on garmin connect too. I think garmin cuts out "dead time" where the clock is ticking but you're not actually moving (e.g. if it's auto unpaused by mistake)
> 
> I often get heart rate maxxes of 210+. It's electrical interference with the device. Seems to happen a lot at the beginning of rides for me. It's annoying because I have an alert set up on mine for when I get above 90% of my real max just so I know how long I've been pushing like hell and not to overdo it. When I get the electrical interference it bleeps at me even though I might not even be out of breath.


A couple of friends in the club have had their HR monitors fail. Luckily I was sent a new HR monitor from Garmin last week although they was meant to have sent the replacement GSC-10 speed/cadence sensor. they've resent the GSC-10 and told me to keep the HR monitor lol


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> A couple of friends in the club have had their HR monitors fail. Luckily I was sent a new HR monitor from Garmin last week although they was meant to have sent the replacement GSC-10 speed/cadence sensor. they've resent the GSC-10 and told me to keep the HR monitor lol


 
Haha, well it's good to have a spare! I had to order another cadence sensor as mine fell of the Triban very quickly. The thing didn't attach properly to the cranks as they aren't flat.

I need to think about ordering another speed sensor for the Focus. As its the same wheel size as the Triban I should just be able to switch between the two as long as the sensors are all in place.


----------



## Reece (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Haha, well it's good to have a spare! I had to order another cadence sensor as mine fell of the Triban very quickly. The thing didn't attach properly to the cranks as they aren't flat.
> 
> I need to think about ordering another speed sensor for the Focus. As its the same wheel size as the Triban I should just be able to switch between the two as long as the sensors are all in place.


Do you have the edge 500 or 800? I can have bike profiles on the 800 so can switch between bikes. The cadence sensor annoys me. Loads of people in the club bought extra strong magnets of the net (they did a group buy so cost 75p per magnet) that sit on the end of the pedal spindle. Super effective and a lot tidier. I'm looking to get one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Do you have the edge 500 or 800? I can have bike profiles on the 800 so can switch between bikes. The cadence sensor annoys me. Loads of people in the club bought extra strong magnets of the net (they did a group buy so cost 75p per magnet) that sit on the end of the pedal spindle. Super effective and a lot tidier. I'm looking to get one.


The 500 has profiles too. The only problem I seem to have is the odd cadence spike, and the odd setting off misplaced gps data, which is why sometime I upload a corrected tcx file instead of the fit file.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Have a look at the start of this track and you will see what i mean, this one was bad.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/293866218
Edit it's normally bad going the other way down the hill due to buildings and trees, if I haven't left it long enough, to get a full fix.


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Do you have the edge 500 or 800? I can have bike profiles on the 800 so can switch between bikes. The cadence sensor annoys me. Loads of people in the club bought extra strong magnets of the net (they did a group buy so cost 75p per magnet) that sit on the end of the pedal spindle. Super effective and a lot tidier. I'm looking to get one.


 
I have the 500. It'd been so long since I programmed it I forgot about the bike profile. On the 500 it's just weight and wheel circumference though. So I guess if you didn't switch profiles you'd just have a slightly inaccurate power/calorie figures as It'd think the bike was heavier than it actually was.

That magnet think sounds like a good idea. I don't miss the cadence sensor though to be honest. I have never put the new one on the triban as it'd just fall off again. I looked at the data the first couple of times I used it and thought "yep, my cadence is about 90-100 rpm, thats fine" and that was it. I think trial and error dictates what is optimum for you, I knew very quickly after I started cycling that I preferred to spin lower gears than pedal squares in too high a gear.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> I have the 500. It'd been so long since I programmed it I forgot about the bike profile. On the 500 it's just weight and wheel circumference though. So I guess if you didn't switch profiles you'd just have a slightly inaccurate power/calorie figures as It'd think the bike was heavier than it actually was.
> 
> That magnet think sounds like a good idea. I don't miss the cadence sensor though to be honest. I have never put the new one on the triban as it'd just fall off again. I looked at the data the first couple of times I used it and thought "yep, my cadence is about 90-100 rpm, thats fine" and that was it. I think trial and error dictates what is optimum for you, I knew very quickly after I started cycling that I preferred to spin lower gears than pedal squares in too high a gear.


Depends what I am doing I can spin 85-90 on the flat (less the wind of course) but I put some effort into the hills as we don't have too many, it's the only time my H.R. goes over about 145-150bpm these days.


----------



## Reece (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> I have the 500. It'd been so long since I programmed it I forgot about the bike profile. On the 500 it's just weight and wheel circumference though. So I guess if you didn't switch profiles you'd just have a slightly inaccurate power/calorie figures as It'd think the bike was heavier than it actually was.
> 
> That magnet think sounds like a good idea. I don't miss the cadence sensor though to be honest. I have never put the new one on the triban as it'd just fall off again. I looked at the data the first couple of times I used it and thought "yep, my cadence is about 90-100 rpm, thats fine" and that was it. I think trial and error dictates what is optimum for you, I knew very quickly after I started cycling that I preferred to spin lower gears than pedal squares in too high a gear.


Yeah I barely look at the cadence figure now but does help occasionally. I've got the feel of what I'm spinning. I've found I prefer spinning about 90-95rpm but grind up certain hills.


----------



## Billy Adam (6 Apr 2013)

Got another 30 in today wasn't going to go out but the weather was so nice ( well nicer than it has been) just had to get out. https://www.strava.com/activities/47512442


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Just nipped out to see if I can catch Mo a little.
did this 10 mile loop in sub 40mins.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47519617#828517656
I haven't quite got this in the sub 1 min yet but its getting there.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47519617#828517606
and 5th out of 19 on this.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47519617#828517582

http://app.strava.com/activities/47519617


Billy Adam said:


> Got another 30 in today wasn't going to go out but the weather was so nice ( well nicer than it has been) just had to get out. https://www.strava.com/activities/47512442


Dang it, if it's not Mo, it's you Billy nice one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just nipped out to see if I can catch Mo a little.
> did this 10 mile loop in sub 40mins.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47519617#828517656
> I haven't quite got this in the sub 1 min yet but its getting there.
> ...


 

All three of you are on 19% - you need to go do another 1.5km!

Billy Adam  
Aldershot, Hampshire, United Kingdom 5 * 262.5 * 19%
2411 3 

  Nigel Butterfield  
Pontefract, England, United Kingdom 9 * 261.1 * 19%
2517 4 

  Maureen Doig  
Crieff, Perth and Kinross, United Kingdom 6 * 256.8 * 19%


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All three of you are on 19% - you need to go do another 1.5km!
> 
> Billy Adam
> Aldershot, Hampshire, United Kingdom 5 * 262.5 * 19%
> ...


I will catch up in the morning, got to show a young lad Jupiter, before the scope goes. This last week has seen me complete my third greatest distance in a given week, also on a rolling 7 day period, the most I did was 203.3miles in 5 days opposed to the 196.5 in 7, but time has been a little restricted this week.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2013)

It's not fair. I think there should be a handicap system due to my age and sex. I am working much harder to keep up!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not fair. I think there should be a handicap system due to my age and sex. I am working much harder to keep up!


Mo I aint that far behind you age wise, besides I try and do more climbing, I did 9,569ft this week, (my 2nd highest, though it doesn't rank in the top ten due to ridding more days). I rode with a female tri athlete for a while this morning and struggled to keep a pace with her, though i did catch her on a small hill, plus I must have the most naff bike out there (well not quite)


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo I aint that far behind you age wise, besides I try and do more climbing, I did 9,569ft this week, (my 2nd highest, though it doesn't rank in the top ten due to ridding more days). I rode with a female tri athlete for a while this morning and struggled to keep a pace with her, though i did catch her on a small hill, plus I must have the most naff bike out there (well not quite)


Feeling a wee bit disillusioned with all these youngsters knocking out big miles and great speeds. Have to stop comparing myself to them and just do my own thing.


----------



## Reece (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a wee bit disillusioned with all these youngsters knocking out big miles and great speeds. Have to stop comparing myself to them and just do my own thing.


Everyone rides their own ride Mo. No point comparing as long as you enjoy your riding!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a wee bit disillusioned with all these youngsters knocking out big miles and great speeds. Have to stop comparing myself to them and just do my own thing.


 
You are doing brilliant and shouldn't feel disillusioned. Only person you should compare yourself to is yourself. Set yourself some goals and when you achieve them, get on here and tell us all.


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Yeah you're doing brilliantly Mo, you rack up a huge mileage and should be proud of yourselves. Especially given that you live so much further north than any of us and go out early in the morning, often getting snowed on. 

Gender is a factor but age isn't really. There are a group of 60-somethings from my local club on strava who call themselves "OAP segment hunters". One of them has the KOM on my 17 mile training loop - 24.5 mph average  That includes junctions, hills and some dreadful road surfaces. If you keep doing the miles the speed will come. I remember Nigel saying he wasn't getting any quicker but I just saw a ride from him at 15.7mph which is fantastic.


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Well earlier today I did a couple of quick rides on the Focus to get used to it and sort the saddle position out. It's amazing how smooth, stiff and quick it is. I expected it to be fast, aggressive and stiff but not the smoothness. Some people on here say carbon doesn't soak up the road buzz that much. It does. It really does.

Didn't want to push it though as I am not used to the riding position or the saddle so I just did a 16 mile evening ride on the Triban. I love riding in the evenings, I wouldn't have come back unless it had been getting dark. Hopefully lots more nice evenings to ride on over the summer. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/47531520

Garmin was a complete pain though, I think the mountings are coming loose. It kept getting caught in the spokes even though I kept stopping to fix it and spinning the wheel to check that it wasn't catching but I'd go over a rough piece of tarmac and it'd do it again. It kept auto pausing itself for no reason too. The whole thing messed up my average speed. Strava says 15.9 mph, Garmin Connect says 16.4 mph but they both include sections where apparently I was going 3mph. I'd wobble and fall off if I was going that slow.  The 16.4 seems closer to what I think it was anyway as I got a PB or a 2nd place on all but one of the sections I didn't stop to fix the thing on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah you're doing brilliantly Mo, you rack up a huge mileage and should be proud of yourselves. Especially given that you live so much *further north than any of us and go out early in the morning, often getting snowed on.*
> I remember Nigel saying he wasn't getting any quicker but I just saw a ride from him at 15.7mph which is fantastic.


Agree with this.
Apart from the two previous weeks where my overall avg sp was 13.94 and 13.88mph and one other and 13.59mph 5 of the last 8 wks I have averaged 14+mph only just, the last ride was really quite short, but when I started it took me 1 1/2 hrs and at least 3 stops, so any newbies reading it does come.
i did get upto 14mph avg last Aug/Sept but I started doing hills over the winter months, so it slowed me down, this mornings ride was 14.55mph over 28.2miles and 50ft per mile climb rate over the whole distance, but this evenings ride I know quite well, so I know where to attack the small climbs ect...


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Hmmm, looking at my data, during that period where I was supposedly doing 3mph it's recorded cadence ranging from 60 to 230......even though my cadence sensor fell off weeks ago as I mentioned earlier. This is the first time it's recorded "cadence" since.

I think it might not just be the mountings but also it seems to be going wrong.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not fair. I think there should be a handicap system due to my age and sex. I am working much harder to keep up!


You're doing a damn sight better than me! As others have said, set your own targets and don't look at what others are doing.

Here's what I did. I don't have a clue how I managed this but I set myself of the target of doing 45 and my route allowed me to drop off, however I stuck on after still feeling great over the Avonmouth Bridge. The sun was a massive help, even though I smashed my glasses earlier this week.

http://app.strava.com/activities/47502959


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You're doing a damn sight better than me! As others have said, set your own targets and don't look at what others are doing.
> 
> Here's what I did. I don't have a clue how I managed this but I set myself of the target of doing 45 and my route allowed me to drop off, however I stuck on after still feeling great over the Avonmouth Bridge. The sun was a massive help, even though I smashed my glasses earlier this week.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47502959


Be all that wind training.
What is it with kids today, you show them Jupiter and they have such apathy towards it.


----------



## RWright (6 Apr 2013)

I read the posts earlier about the HRM readings. Mine did it today also. I didn't change bike profiles on the Garmin, not sure if I even have to, but the bike I was on has a cadence sensor that the Garmin did not pick up on. The other bike I have been riding recently has no cadence sensor so maybe it confuses the Garmin somehow. I also heard static electricity may contribute to the erratic readings. The guy gave me a Serfas computer and cadence sensor when I got my latest bike. I am going to see if it will pair with my Garmin.

I noticed the people in here are dropping the hammer so far in the challenge. Great job. I am going to have to make another run later this evening just to keep up with Mo!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I read the posts earlier about the HRM readings. Mine did it today also. I didn't change bike profiles on the Garmin, not sure if I even have to, but the bike I was on has a cadence sensor that the Garmin did not pick up on. The other bike I have been riding recently has no cadence sensor so maybe it confuses the Garmin somehow. I also heard static electricity may contribute to the erratic readings. The guy gave me a Serfas computer and cadence sensor when I got my latest bike. I am going to see if it will pair with my Garmin.
> 
> I noticed the people in here are dropping the hammer so far in the challenge. Great job. I am going to have to make another run later this evening just to keep up with Mo!


I know, keeping up with her is a challenge in itself.
I believe the units have there own i.d. codes so that there is no confusion when in a group, so setting up a unit for multiply bikes may need them paired individually, or in separate profiles, but if they are used for speed via satellite, no changes are needed.


----------



## Reece (6 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well earlier today I did a couple of quick rides on the Focus to get used to it and sort the saddle position out. It's amazing how smooth, stiff and quick it is. I expected it to be fast, aggressive and stiff but not the smoothness. Some people on here say carbon doesn't soak up the road buzz that much. It does. It really does.
> 
> Didn't want to push it though as I am not used to the riding position or the saddle so I just did a 16 mile evening ride on the Triban. I love riding in the evenings, I wouldn't have come back unless it had been getting dark. Hopefully lots more nice evenings to ride on over the summer.
> 
> ...


Same as what happened to mine roughly. Cadence recorded perfect but speed didnt work would just auto puse and resume constantly and not record any route data. Ended up turning it off and waiting on the warranty replacement from garmin. I set it to no cadence/speed sensor and using GPS for speed. Although it seems to work again today


----------



## Typhon (6 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Same as what happened to mine roughly. Cadence recorded perfect but speed didnt work would just auto puse and resume constantly and not record any route data. Ended up turning it off and waiting on the warranty replacement from garmin. I set it to no cadence/speed sensor and using GPS for speed. Although it seems to work again today


 
Oh dear, sounds like quite a common problem on here!  Glad yours is working again. I'll try mine again tomorrow and hope for the best. May run strava on my phone simultaneously just in case it messes up again.


----------



## boybiker (6 Apr 2013)

I managed to get out for a late night ride to test my new lights... Well that's the excuse I used  I'm upto 8% on the strava challenge, hopefully I will be able to get to 50% by the end of April.

Tonight ride: http://app.strava.com/activities/47540916

Strava segments now officially mean nothing as I'm ranked 4th on two of them, all be it on the same road with slightly different start/end points.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to get out for a late night ride to test my new lights... Well that's the excuse I used  I'm upto 8% on the strava challenge, hopefully I will be able to get to 50% by the end of April.
> 
> Tonight ride: http://app.strava.com/activities/47540916
> 
> Strava segments now officially mean nothing as I'm ranked 4th on two of them, all be it on the same road with slightly different start/end points.


 

great work! that route looks like you're ether going up, or waiting to start a new climb


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to get out for a late night ride to test my new lights... Well that's the excuse I used  I'm upto 8% on the strava challenge, hopefully I will be able to get to 50% by the end of April.
> 
> Tonight ride: http://app.strava.com/activities/47540916
> 
> Strava segments now officially mean nothing as I'm ranked 4th on two of them, all be it on the same road with slightly different start/end points.


Agree with Steve there, I used to drive some of those roads, so I know what they are like.
What lights did you get Elliot.


----------



## Scotty1991 (6 Apr 2013)

After recovering from a back injury i picked up from playing football, i can now cycle with no pain again 

2 days strava results to my girlfriends house and back home 

http://app.strava.com/activities/47320659

http://app.strava.com/activities/47493946

Nice day today too


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just go out, once your out you should feel better, if you still don't feel like it, go home.





Supersuperleeds said:


> Definitely go out, my legs have been aching for the last few days, and really ached at the start of today, once I was warmed up I really enjoyed todays ride. Hardest part of any ride is getting on the bike, once you have done that it is easy!




Well, just to update you (and I know the thread has moved on since then) but I did go for a sleep as I was soooooooo tired I almost felt poorly. When I woke up I felt loads better so got out for an hour. It was still lovely weather and I really enjoyed it. Didn't beat any PBs or anything,(except 26.8mph down a hill) but felt so much better for my extra Zzzzzzzzzzz 

Lovely hubby fixed my clip less pedals and cleats last night, so trying those out today. Hope I get it right. Off to post browse through clipless thread to see about alignment 

Have a great day everybody, sun shining again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

Glad you felt better and got out, hope you like the clip less pedals.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2013)

Reasonably pleased with my ride this morning as it included a couple of decent climbs. Just pipped my longest distance so far. Just wish my bum and lower back were more up to the task as my legs didn't feel too bad but I was really starting to feel uncomfortable.

It's a cumulative effect too and unless I take some rest days I think it is only going to get worse but this damn challenge is becoming addictive.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

I know what you mean, you did well on those climbs Mo.
Hope you like this.



Toyota O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Scotty1991 (7 Apr 2013)

Off down sunny Great Yarmouth seafront with the holiday makers!  a quick 10 mile cycle


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know what you mean, you did well on those climbs Mo.
> Hope you like this.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Is that the MX5 or the RX8? I just love the way you do these frames.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very nice. Is that the MX5 or the RX8? I just love the way you do these frames.


Do you know Mo I dont know, not that interested in cars, I think an RX8 it was on an 08 plate if that helps, in fact the No. Plate was RX08 LEE so I guess it is an RX8


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Oh dear, sounds like quite a common problem on here!  Glad yours is working again. I'll try mine again tomorrow and hope for the best. May run strava on my phone simultaneously just in case it messes up again.


Is it still under warranty? If it is email garmin and all you need is proof of purchase date (I used a screen print of the online order confirmation) and they will send you one out.


----------



## Snarf (7 Apr 2013)

After my moan the other day I've kept to my word and done 14.33 miles in 1 hr 7 mins 4 secs to be exact! Went from where I live down the backstreets to Birmingham, round the roundabout at the bottom of the Spaghetti Junction (always a pleasure) and then into the back streets of Aston and Nechells. Great roads as lots of bus routes and hardly any traffic and no people around. A lovely ride and interesting to see the back streets of Birmingham, to see the falling apart of our industrial heritage.

I've just finished a book about gangs of Birmingham in the last three decades of the 1800's - 'From Sloggers to the Peaky Blinders' - and it was interesting to look for and find the roads where these gangs were from and to find roads such as the one opposite Aston train station where there was an infamous murder back in the late 19th c. Also interesting (to me at least) to see that the roads where these gangs were from were slums and now they are either inner city housing in what is seen as less than wonderful areas or wasteland. 100 yrs or more and still the area is the same.

Anyway, Paris - Roubaix is on - come on Fabian!!


----------



## Scotty1991 (7 Apr 2013)

Lovely day nice and sunny 

few pictures of the seaside! 















http://app.strava.com/activities/47639799#831681690


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Apr 2013)

After seeing the hills I will need to ride in the London 100 yesterday, I changed my plans. Instead of a relatively flat 40 miles, I rode a hilly 14 miles that was more like the Surrey hills. I surprised myself and climbed over 900ft. It wasn't easy and I've a lot of training to do in the next 4 months but I did it without stopping too much.

The winter months have given me a good base fitness but I haven't lost the weight I had planned (I'm currently 21st). My average for the ride was 10.5mph which I'm sure will improve. I need to drop at lease 2 stone by August which will help as well. 

I didn't break any records but I'm sitting here watching the Paris-Roubaix on Eurosport feeling very please with myself. I know what I need to do and an confident that I am focused enough to be ready for the 100 miles on 4th Aug.

If anyone can spare a few pennies my just giving sponsorship page is - http://www.justgiving.com/Phil-Lewis-London100

Here is the profile of my ride this morning


----------



## boybiker (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Agree with Steve there, I used to drive some of those roads, so I know what they are like.
> What lights did you get Elliot.


 
I use one of these : http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/sunwayled/sunwayman-t40cs.html with a fabricated mount I've made and I bought some smaller cree lights off ebay for about £13 as a back up. The light is excellent and gives me the confidence to ride at 20+ mph with ease on totally unlit roads. There's loads of good lights on that website, the main problem is having to make a bracket to mount them with. That flash-light I use gives me 500m of visibility on medium which gives me 8 hours battery life. With flash lights you have a choice of a tight beam pattern and distance or less distance and more spill. If you get a tight light and one which spills you have the best of both worlds. It's better than a magic shine as are many of the lights on that site. The T40CS, is used by search and rescue teams, divers etc because they are so good and reliable.I dont understand why people buy these 'cycling specific' lights for mega money which are rubbish IMO the only advantage is they come with a mounting system.


----------



## spooks (7 Apr 2013)

I'm getting a bit freaked out about having to do 54 miles in early June. My longest ride so far is 19 miles but from now on I have only got 2 days a week on which I have time to go out (work getting in the way) and I just can't see how it's possible to improve enough in time. I know people say the London-Brighton is easy because you just get swept along with everyone else but what if I don't actually make it to the finish??


----------



## stu9000 (7 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I use one of these : http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/sunwayled/sunwayman-t40cs.html with a fabricated mount I've made and I bought some smaller cree lights off ebay for about £13 as a back up. The light is excellent and gives me the confidence to ride at 20+ mph with ease on totally unlit roads. There's loads of good lights on that website, the main problem is having to make a bracket to mount them with. That flash-light I use gives me 500m of visibility on medium which gives me 8 hours battery life. With flash lights you have a choice of a tight beam pattern and distance or less distance and more spill. If you get a tight light and one which spills you have the best of both worlds. It's better than a magic shine as are many of the lights on that site. The T40CS, is used by search and rescue teams, divers etc because they are so good and reliable.I dont understand why people buy these 'cycling specific' lights for mega money which are rubbish IMO the only advantage is they come with a mounting system.



Thats not a torch, its a light sabre!


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> I'm getting a bit freaked out about having to do 54 miles in early June. My longest ride so far is 19 miles but from now on I have only got 2 days a week on which I have time to go out (work getting in the way) and I just can't see how it's possible to improve enough in time. I know people say the London-Brighton is easy because you just get swept along with everyone else but what if I don't actually make it to the finish??


try and add little extras, you have 7 whole weeks to build up before june, if you add 2 miles a ride (at 2 a week) you'll be just shy of 50, and then just being at the eve will allow you to put in the extra bit


----------



## kerndog (7 Apr 2013)

Hi All, thought you might like to see this... I went for a great ride yesterday (already posted about that on, bear with me..), one of the guys I ride with (sometimes) has been riding for 4 years or so, and is very quick. When he rides with us he does stuff like blast up to the top of the hill we're all struggling to get up, ride back down and do it again in the time it takes us to crawl our way to the top. Anyway he came on the first part of our ride and continued on to do this, just for a ride...

http://app.strava.com/activities/47507677

Bonkers!


----------



## stu9000 (7 Apr 2013)

Did 14m in the sun yesterday., through serbiton and down to the river. Lovely. Bikes feeling better and better and now I've fitted cross levers I can vary my grip which stops my wrists twinging. I am finding multi maps cycle routes superb and have discovered parks and cycle routes I never knew existed. 
The x bar pouch isn't particularly aesthetically pleasing but it makes a great phone/satnav holder.









Hoping to do Nonsuch to Richmond and back tomorrow which will smash my daily max.


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> Hi All, thought you might like to see this... I went for a great ride yesterday (already posted about that on, bear with me..), one of the guys I ride with sometimes has been riding for 4 years or so and is very quick. When he rides with us he does stuff like blast up to the top of the hill we're all struggling to get up, ride back down and do it again in the time it takes us to crawl our way to the top. Anyway he came on the first part of our ride and continued on to do this, just for a ride...
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47507677
> 
> Bonkers!


Had the same yesterday. A club friend, John, who got dropped of the main group on route home with decided to ease up after 50miles so he had plenty energy to get home (had a lot further than me) and then had a second wind and took the scenic route home lol!

http://app.strava.com/activities/47502669


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

Out for the club ride today. Felt a slow and easy ride compared to yesterdays lol!

Wish I'd booked my place for the Shakespeare 100 before it sold out (waiting for payday but missed out) and also missed out on the extra they opened up. Would of been great weather to ride in too


----------



## kerndog (7 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Had the same yesterday. A club friend, John, who got dropped of the main group on route home with decided to ease up after 50miles so he had plenty energy to get home (had a lot further than me) and then had a second wind and took the scenic route home lol!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47502669


 
I just cant imagine being able to do that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2013)

20 miles today with our lass, took us two hours to do, but she enjoyed it and it let me get over 300 miles for the week for the first time. The ride also took me over the 500km mark for the Strava Challenge.


----------



## boybiker (7 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> I'm getting a bit freaked out about having to do 54 miles in early June. My longest ride so far is 19 miles but from now on I have only got 2 days a week on which I have time to go out (work getting in the way) and I just can't see how it's possible to improve enough in time. I know people say the London-Brighton is easy because you just get swept along with everyone else but what if I don't actually make it to the finish??


 
If you can do 20 miles you can do 60, how fast you can do it is another question.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> I'm getting a bit freaked out about having to do 54 miles in early June. My longest ride so far is 19 miles but from now on I have only got 2 days a week on which I have time to go out (work getting in the way) and I just can't see how it's possible to improve enough in time. I know people say the London-Brighton is easy because you just get swept along with everyone else but what if I don't actually make it to the finish??


I did 50 miles within two months of starting, just do as been said and increase slightly every time you go out.
Well I did this, which is a local clubs loop, and I moved up from bottom to 2nd from bottom out of 45. However i did manage to shave 11 min 19's off the time. and increase of 2.2mph and have a lower H.R. than the last time I did it in Feb.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47662005#832131731
and this segment the lights and rail crossing were in my favour so I managed to beat a p.b. set in Sept.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47662005#832131715

http://app.strava.com/activities/47662005


----------



## simmi (7 Apr 2013)

Great club ride today, Sun 2 Sundays in a row, we are being spoiled!
66.4 miles in 4:09:20 at 16.0 mph http://app.strava.com/activities/47660639
Quite a long ride today, a bit of waiting about, one guy was not having a good day, first his chain came off, then he fell off and caught his hand in his back wheel then to top it off he got a p******e.
A flat start and finish but lots of hills in between, a total of 2486ft of climbing.
All in all a real good workout.
Now sat on the sofa watching the Paris Roubaix, come on Cancellara!


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Apr 2013)

simmi said:


> Now sat on the sofa watching the Paris Roubaix, come on Cancellara!



That was a superb race. A track sprint to finish. Well done Cancellara


----------



## Goldcoast (7 Apr 2013)

Great ride today (please let this be the start of nice weather).

https://www.strava.com/activities/47653822

Just done 22 miles, well 26 if you count the first 2 miles it took me to remember the iPhone - d'oh!

Feel really fresh and feel like I could have carried on for at least a couple of more hours.

Bit disappointed with the avg speed, I could have pushed on quite a bit more but as never ridden that far before I wasn't sure how hard I should be pushing. How do you know how hard to push, or is it down to experience of previous ride? The last part of my ride also really hurt my avg speed, on the map it's down as a bridle way / cycle path - well a tractor would have struggled getting through it. So I had to walk the bike until I could get back to the main road 

Overall really happy and sitting here with a big grin and planning tomorrows route.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Great ride today (please let this be the start of nice weather).
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/47653822
> 
> ...


Stick to roads if you want high avg speeds, never go out to hard, if you have energy left toward the end up the tempo then, some times i can sprint the last 1/2mile (well relatively) sometimes not.


----------



## Billy Adam (7 Apr 2013)

Got out later than planned today. So went a bit over the top on the first half of the ride, felt it on the second part ( strong head wind to boot). Rest day tomorrow. https://www.strava.com/activities/47675965


----------



## spooks (7 Apr 2013)

After my little freak out i decided that I had to ignore the jelly legs and sore behind from yesterday and just get out there again. Did the same 19 mile ride but managed it a bit faster. Felt suprisingly good except for the last couple of miles where a few small hills and a head wind really did me in. Now I need to find a few extra miles to add on for wednesday. It looks so easy to add a little loop on the map but when I get out on the roads my sense of direction vanishes!!
http://app.strava.com/activities/47667262


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Got out later than planned today. So went a bit over the top on the first half of the ride, felt it on the second part ( strong head wind to boot). Rest day tomorrow. https://www.strava.com/activities/47675965


just as well Mo and I need to catch you up.


----------



## Goldcoast (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Stick to roads if you want high avg speeds, never go out to hard, if you have energy left toward the end up the tempo then, some times i can sprint the last 1/2mile (well relatively) sometimes not.



Apart from the cycle path I really enjoyed the route, now I've done it once I think I'll try what you suggested and push the last half mile and try a bit further out each time. Cheers


----------



## Billy Adam (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> just as well Mo and I need to catch you up.


Oh! Well that's just scuppered my rest day . Might just be a recovery ride now.


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> I just cant imagine being able to do that!


I wish I had the time to try and get my 100mile ride. 92 is my best yet but ran out of daylight in December lol.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2013)

Tried for second day in a row. I said to mate as we set off 'don't expct too much, my legs weren't the best when I woke up after yesterday and I've already played squash' but it was still good to get out.
There's a lot of climbing at the start, and then afterwards its quite flat which is a great help. It was a good social ride, chatting quite a bit and just doing the loop we normally do.

http://app.strava.com/activities/47682101

All in all a good chance at training for a 2 day ride I have in May with my mum's work, 65 in day 1 and then 35 in day 2, and I feel pretty comfortable I should be able to do that and not have my legs melt when stepping off the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> I wish I had the time to try and get my 100mile ride. 92 is my best yet but ran out of daylight in December lol.


Much further than I ever had Reece.


Billy Adam said:


> Oh! Well that's just scuppered my rest day . Might just be a recovery ride now.


----------



## AndyPeace (7 Apr 2013)

My first epic ride
http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


----------



## RWright (7 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> All in all a good chance at training for a 2 day ride I have in May with my mum's work, 65 in day 1 and then 35 in day 2, and I feel pretty comfortable I should be able to do that and not have my legs melt when stepping off the bike.


 
After your back to back rides I see on Strava you are well on your way. I think you can do it right now. Nice rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My first epic ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
> I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


 
Well done, If I wore I cap I would doff it.


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Much further than I ever had Reece.


True but that ride was painful to the end. Need to start upping the mileage more so I'm ready for the the long one epic sportive on June 29th. Doing 124milez including 9 graded climbs. Gulp!


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My first epic ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
> I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


 
Great work!


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My first epic ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
> I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


 
Great work!


----------



## RWright (7 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My first epic ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
> I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


 
Very nice!


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> After your back to back rides I see on Strava you are well on your way. I think you can do it right now. Nice rides.


You're probably right, I want to try and do it every weekend (if not longer) so I know how it feels and then get used to getting sore legs spinning again in the mornings.


----------



## RWright (7 Apr 2013)

I want to do a longer than average ride for me today. Every route I want to do has me returning into a 10 mph headwind.  The going out will be fun, the coming home part, not so much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Tried for second day in a row. I said to mate as we set off 'don't expct too much, my legs weren't the best when I woke up after yesterday and I've already played squash' but it was still good to get out.
> There's a lot of climbing at the start, and then afterwards its quite flat which is a great help. It was a good social ride, chatting quite a bit and just doing the loop we normally do.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47682101
> ...


I would be happy with that ride today Steve.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

Well what a Day!
Completed the Shakespeare100 in a ride time of 4hrs and 55min.
I broke a few PB's as well. Max ride prior to today was only 30miles, today's route saw 66miles! Max speed was 38.5mph. I think my average speed comes in just under 14mph.
I really enjoyed the day and will be back next year.

However, I am going to award myself a newbie Numbty award, let me explain;

When I got home I was feeling quite ill  headache, dry mouth and lips, are you ahead of me yet. 
Yes mild dehydration!
Well I have never ridden this far before and didn't realise I need so much liquid. After a good lie down and loads of fluids I feel better now and able to enjoy the moment again.

Right what's the next challenge then?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My first epic ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
> I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


Really well done Andy, it'll be some time before i tackle anything like that, crowds aside, still I think there is the W.N.B.R. in York in June I am tempted to go to, though it's a big ask of me on my own, last time I was with a cousin and her O.H., the distance is only about 6 miles, so maybe I can cope with the crowds that long.
I nipped out for another 10 mile ride this evening.
I am pleased with this a minute quicker than yesterday nearly 1mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/47720102#833212672
also with this only 13's but it is a bit of a drag, first time avg of over 15mph for the 2 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47720102#833212675 back in Aug I could only manage 11.3mph.
and the whole 10 mile loop i was 6's quicker than yesterday.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47720102#833212694
I also think it's the furthest I have ridden in any 7 day period.
206.7 miles @14.44mph with 9282ft elevation (corrected with rwgps)


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> I'm getting a bit freaked out about having to do 54 miles in early June. My longest ride so far is 19 miles but from now on I have only got 2 days a week on which I have time to go out (work getting in the way) and I just can't see how it's possible to improve enough in time. I know people say the London-Brighton is easy because you just get swept along with everyone else but what if I don't actually make it to the finish??


You will do it.
My longest ride was 30 miles until today's Shakespeare100 managed 66miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well what a Day!
> Completed the Shakespeare100 in a ride time of 4hrs and 55min.
> I broke a few PB's as well. Max ride prior to today was only 30miles, today's route saw 66miles! Max speed was 38.5mph. I think my average speed comes in just under 14mph.
> I really enjoyed the day and will be back next year.
> ...


Well done Brian, it's also warmer than of late so that wont have helped either, both you and Andy have shown what can be achieved in a short time.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My first epic ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47697003
> I didn't go that fast, especially durring the shakespeare ride....there were a lot of people there and I'm just not used to that and got tangeled in with slow groups, but given the distance this was for the best. Really started to struggle for the last 40 miles and by 20 miles to go, the appearance of any hill (even a speed bump)and my legs cried. Lots to improve on for the next big ride  It was hard but I enjoy a challenge


What a fantastic ride Andy. A big well done from me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done Brian, it's also warmer than of late so that wont have helped either, both you and Andy have shown what can be achieved in a short time.



Yeah I was just sipping water all the way round, I didn't feel thirsty till I stopped riding.
Thanks Nigel, but Andy wins he did TWICE my mileage.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well what a Day!
> Completed the Shakespeare100 in a ride time of 4hrs and 55min.
> I broke a few PB's as well. Max ride prior to today was only 30miles, today's route saw 66miles! Max speed was 38.5mph. I think my average speed comes in just under 14mph.
> I really enjoyed the day and will be back next year.
> ...


 
Well done Brian.


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well what a Day!
> Completed the Shakespeare100 in a ride time of 4hrs and 55min.
> I broke a few PB's as well. Max ride prior to today was only 30miles, today's route saw 66miles! Max speed was 38.5mph. I think my average speed comes in just under 14mph.
> I really enjoyed the day and will be back next year.
> ...


Well done Brian. Now you need to decide the next challenge.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2013)

15.1m / 1:05:40 / 13.8 Av'.

Lovely day out there - enjoyed my ride.

Bike had a wash today as the roads. although dry, are very salty and there is salt dust in the air!

New gloves and glasses worked well too!

Hope you all had (are still having) a great weekend.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 15.1m / 1:05:40 / 13.8 Av'.
> 
> Lovely day out there - enjoyed my ride.
> 
> ...


 
I've given up with the Mycyclinglog/Cycle Chat progress strip - it no longer updates! I've really done just over 5000 miles this year and am top of the CC group.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well what a Day!
> Completed the Shakespeare100 in a ride time of 4hrs and 55min.
> I broke a few PB's as well. Max ride prior to today was only 30miles, today's route saw 66miles! Max speed was 38.5mph. I think my average speed comes in just under 14mph.
> I really enjoyed the day and will be back next year.
> ...


 
Well done fella, glad you're feeling better. Just out of interest how much did you drink while you were out riding?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've given up with the Mycyclinglog/Cycle Chat progress strip - it no longer updates! I've really done just over 5000 miles this year and am top of the CC group.


The log still works, and any goals you have set.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Well done Brian. Now you need to decide the next challenge.


I want to do 100 miles next, but most of all I want to conquer Saintbury hill. It is to be my new training ground.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Well done fella, glad you're feeling better. Just out of interest how much did you drink while you were out riding?


About a third of my bottle at the feed station 33 miles in. Small cup of tea. Refilled bottle and had used about half when I got back to the finish. I didn't feel thirsty en-route.
A mistake I will not make again.

It is a very hilly route after the first twenty miles. Lots of work for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I want to do 100 miles next, but most of all I want to conquer Saintbury hill. It is to be my new training ground.


 
100 miler is on my list for this year as well, think I need to wait until July/August when the days are longer


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The log still works, and any goals you have set.


 
It's just this blooming green strip that's stuck - I just tapped it on my screen with a pencil and it still won't shift.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> About a third of my bottle at the feed station 33 miles in. Small cup of tea. Refilled bottle and had used about half when I got back to the finish.
> A mistake I will not make again.
> 
> It is a very hilly route after the first twenty miles. Lots of work for me.


 
Cheers, that makes me feel better. I usually go through a bottle in about 30 miles on a day like today, might explain why i end up having so many comfort breaks. Or maybe my bladder is just getting old.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 100 miler is on my list for this year as well, think I need to wait until July/August when the days are longer


I think I would need to take a tent at the moment!


----------



## Goldcoast (7 Apr 2013)

Wow! Some of the miles you guys are covering; just awesome - maybe one day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's just this blooming green strip that's stuck - I just tapped it on my screen with a pencil and it still won't shift.


 
Idiot..........












Ditch the pencil and get a green crayon and colour it in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Wow! Some of the miles you guys are covering; just awesome - maybe one day


 
You'll be surprised how quickly you can up your mileage.


----------



## deadpool7 (7 Apr 2013)

I'm up to 15 miles along the paved canals. I'm hovering around 4:30-4:45 min/mile depending on traffic at intersections. I've really ramped up the cycling the past few weeks as marathon training is over and I have a life again, lol. Looking forward to logging some distance.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> About a third of my bottle at the feed station 33 miles in. Small cup of tea. Refilled bottle and had used about half when I got back to the finish. I didn't feel thirsty en-route.
> A mistake I will not make again.
> 
> It is a very hilly route after the first twenty miles. Lots of work for me.



I use a Camelbak. When I rely on bottles I forget to drink. The Camelbak is much easier to use and the drinking tube is easily accessible. I don't see many roadies using them but it keeps me hydrated


----------



## deadpool7 (7 Apr 2013)

Dmh140 said:


> Just gone out for my first ride on my carrera crossfire 2 hybrid and managed 4 miles i could have done more but it is a route ive set myself untill my fitness increases abit more i really enjoyed it though, but by heck ive got a sore backside do you get used to this or will i need to buy some gel shorts or a new seat?


 
You'll get used to it with some time and mileage. I invested in some gel padded cycling shorts which help a ton!


----------



## Reece (7 Apr 2013)

I want to get my 100miler in before June 29th when the long one sportive is. Need to up the mileage and get a few 90 or 100 mile rides in so I know I'm ready for the sportive.


----------



## spooks (7 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> You will do it.
> My longest ride was 30 miles until today's Shakespeare100 managed 66miles.


 
That gives me hope. As long as you are still in one piece and able to walk!
I figure if I can do about 40 miles before the day then I'll be grand.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2013)

I forgot to mention, I over took an electric bike.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling a wee bit disillusioned with all these youngsters knocking out big miles and great speeds. Have to stop comparing myself to them and just do my own thing.


 
You cant feel disillusioned, your an inspiration for all of us!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2013)

Just back from visiting my Dad and see you are all leaving me behind again! Heavy sleet on the way home and really cold. If it freezes roads will be bad. Funny feeling it may be a rest day.


----------



## RWright (8 Apr 2013)

Spring has sprung here, to celebrate I did an Imperial fiddy  http://app.strava.com/activities/47789263.
It was just the reverse of the route I did a few days ago with a few extra twist, like forgetting my gloves and having to do a block of my neighborhood to go and get them and adding a few miles on each of the far ends of the route. I wasn't able to complete this one without getting off the bike. I didn't take anything to drink (and forgot to bring some money) so I stopped and drank about 10 swallows of water at the farthest point in the trip. I also started to get hungry toward the end, so I stopped and ordered Chinese so I could come pick it up as soon as I got back home.  I actually did a couple of more miles than strava shows, I somehow managed to turn off my garmin timer after it got dark. I realized it after a mile or two.

The weather here this coming week looks great for riding. I don't have a lot scheduled at work so I am going to try and get some riding in. I may go for a 100k sometime this week. Everyone is having some great rides, that and the weather have given me more motivation to put in some extra miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Apr 2013)

Cleaning the chain last night, i found a broken tooth on my middle chain ring, it might be why the chain went or visa-versa.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2013)

I think none of us are going to get 1st place on the Stava Challenge. I suspect cheating or a dodgy upload!

Current leader:

OverallRankName RidesDistanceProgress 
1 - 

 
Current Leader
 Doug Low  
Sydney, NSW, Australia 8 * 15,349.7 * 
1163%


----------



## Goldcoast (8 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think none of us are going to get 1st place on the Stava Challenge. I suspect cheating or a dodgy upload!
> 
> Current leader:
> 
> ...


saw that last night......wtf? That would avg out at just over 1,900km per ride


----------



## Cycleops (8 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I forgot to mention, I over took an electric bike.


 

Maybe his battery was low!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Apr 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe his battery was low!


Thanks, or maybe he wasn't using the battery at all, well I am back down to earth this morning, my avg over 22 miles was 13.52mph. but that did include nearly 50ft per/mile over the course climbing.
Though I did get a p.b. on this climb http://app.strava.com/activities/47828869#836068207 which I didn't expect as it felt slow.
And this but a little tailwind might have helped.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47828869#836068246
most of the ride and certainly coming down the hills was in to an 8mph easterly wind.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47828869


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the threads in this 'beginners' section are from people who can do 50 miles easily or average 20mph over long distances. Which is a bit like those people who turn up for a beginners language course claiming not to know a word when in fact they own a property in the country in question, spend several weeks there a year and are semi-fluent. It is a bit disheartening for genuine completely unfit newbies like myself!
> 
> So I thought it would be nice for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2013)

A week in and so far managing a daily quick two mile 'round the block' route to break my bottom back in. Average 8.8. 
I need to be able to do 80-100 per day at nearly double that speed in a year's time


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Apr 2013)

Wow that's a big target, what are you in training for?


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Wow that's a big target, what are you in training for?


Should be going on a trip through Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia (not necessarily in that order!) through to Bangkok and then on to Phuket 
I loved Bankok on the one trip (non cycling!) I've had there and want to go to Phuket, and with the rest thrown in I couldn't resist ....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Apr 2013)

hopless500 said:


> A week in and so far managing a daily quick two mile 'round the block' route to break my bottom back in. Average 8.8.
> I need to be able to do 80-100 per day at nearly double that speed in a year's time



You need to speak with satnav, they were doing a world tour, they will have plenty of advise.


BrianEvesham said:


> Wow that's a big target, what are you in training for?


Hope your feeling better Brian.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Apr 2013)

The weather has stayed dry! Who'dve thunk it. Well done Nigel on beating an Electric bike! what was the rider like?
I had an awkward passing moment the other day with an elder gentlemen where I slowed as there were a couple of junctions approaching and I didn't want to cut him up, and he had slowed to allow me to pass...we both got very slow until he pulled over to stop. I felt bad as I wasn't exactly racing along and he felt the need to stop.


----------



## RWright (8 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The weather has stayed dry! Who'dve thunk it. Well done Nigel on beating an Electric bike! what was the rider like?
> I had an awkward passing moment the other day with an elder gentlemen where I slowed as there were a couple of junctions approaching and I didn't want to cut him up, and he had slowed to allow me to pass...we both got very slow until he pulled over to stop. I felt bad as I wasn't exactly racing along and he felt the need to stop.


 
A scalp is a scalp...good job!

Edit: My reply was my feeble attempt at humor. Just that you were being observant and considerate of the person in front of you is a good thing. I have ran into this situation before but rarely because I hardly ever see other riders. I handle this now by just saying coming around or your left...or right or whatever the case may be. If there is a questionable road or traffic situation that causes you to be hesitant then it is ok to wait. I do know that sometimes when car drivers get a little confused about passing me, and start going slow, pacing me that it can be a little annoying, but I would rather be a little annoyed than plastered to grill of their car.

Now I try to let riders know I am there and make my move as soon as possible when it is safe to do so.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The weather has stayed dry! Who'dve thunk it. Well done Nigel on beating an Electric bike! what was the rider like?
> I had an awkward passing moment the other day with an elder gentlemen where I slowed as there were a couple of junctions approaching and I didn't want to cut him up, and he had slowed to allow me to pass...we both got very slow until he pulled over to stop. I felt bad as I wasn't exactly racing along and he felt the need to stop.


I didn't really take much notice, just said evening as I passed. I dont know if they a limited at all.
I got out for another 20 miles this evening just one 2nd best time, that wind was awful at one point, but I managed to pull back from an avg speed over about 12.9mph about half way round to 13.8mph.
That put's me on half my target for the month in 8 days I cant ever remember riding 229.6mile in 7 days, so hats hat off to Chris for all the miles he puts in, also just passed 1,700miles for the year.
This for a change was the worst section.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47886687#837031046


----------



## stu9000 (8 Apr 2013)

Yay. 21 miles today, with wind. Only 5 times that with some big hills thrown in and I'll have done the London 100:confused:


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Should be going on a trip through Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia (not necessarily in that order!) through to Bangkok and then on to Phuket
> I loved Bankok on the one trip (non cycling!) I've had there and want to go to Phuket, and with the rest thrown in I couldn't resist ....


 
My wife's boss did Vietnam on a MTB last year in aid of Parkinsons (his poor wife is a sufferer). Was a terrific trip for him.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Apr 2013)

*Reply to hopless500 Post #3760 (no member content so quote function does not work). Basically hopless500 is quoting Post #1 of this thread.*

Yes - it is a bit strange really and I guess it hinges on how you define a Newbie!

To me a good number of the reg's in this thread are red hot cyclists!

Whichever way you look at it everyone is wonderfully supportive and it gives you an insight into the art of the possible.

Also the high mileage/fast guys are not in the least bit pretentious and I like that.

This thread is ok for me.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Apr 2013)

hopless500 said:


> A week in and so far managing a daily quick two mile 'round the block' route to break my bottom back in. Average 8.8.
> I need to be able to do 80-100 per day at nearly double that speed in a year's time


 
You have ~50 weeks, if you can add 2 miles a week you're there! great work on getting on, that's the first step, you'll soon be doing 10-15 miles and from there you'll be looking at metric tons (I have yet to achieve that).

It's starting to warm up and stay lighter longer so do what you can, when you can. 2 miles at 8.8 is 15 minutes, you could squeeze that in almost every night after dinner, and soon you'll be doing more than 2 miles.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Reply to hopless500 Post #3760 (no member content so quote function does not work). Basically hopless500 is quoting Post #1 of this thread.*
> 
> Yes - it is a bit strange really and I guess it hinges on how you define a Newbie!
> 
> ...


 
I quite like the mix of people in the thread, and the other thing to mention is nobody normally stays a newbie for long. Look at Nigel for evidence of that. Personally I find these people who get out almost every other day, and those regularly putting in decent miles make me feel a little guilty when I know I have the chance to go out and I don't. And that's a good thing!


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Apr 2013)

Yep I love the folks on here, but we don't stay newbies for ever. I still think of myself as a newb, but if I compare myself to say 6 months ago, well.............................


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I quite like the mix of people in the thread, and the other thing to mention is nobody normally stays a newbie for long. Look at Nigel for evidence of that. Personally I find these people who get out almost every other day, and those regularly putting in decent miles make me feel a little guilty when I know I have the chance to go out and I don't. And that's a good thing!


Dont take any notice of me, I am no faster than I was in Aug (well a smidge), and generally dont cycle as far as I did in Nov or climb as high.. I think this thread has sort of become a subgroup.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont take any notice of me, I am no faster than I was in Aug (well a smidge), and generally dont cycle as far as I did in Nov or climb as high.. I think this thread has sort of become a subgroup.


 
I see you and Rocky have knocked some mileage out of the Strava Challenge, I reckon you are easily going to do it. Ticker fixed as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2013)

Well, I am still a struggling newbie even although I am pushing myself as hard as I can. Squeezed out 40 miles this morning but my lower back was getting really tight and sore. Think 40 may be my limit for a while. I've never been blessed with a very strong back so I'll just have to see how it goes.

Pleased enough with the ride though. Wee bit slow but a reasonable amount of climbing so I suppose I should be happy.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Apr 2013)

I still class myself as a newbie after starting again last year following a back op.
I can do 100km ok now , but my speed is still the same just under 16mph

doesn't matter if I do 10k or 100k it stays the same average


----------



## Lee_M (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I am still a struggling newbie even although I am pushing myself as hard as I can. Squeezed out 40 miles this morning but my lower back was getting really tight and sore. Think 40 may be my limit for a while. I've never been blessed with a very strong back so I'll just have to see how it goes.
> 
> Pleased enough with the ride though. Wee bit slow but a reasonable amount of climbing so I suppose I should be happy.


 
have you had a bike fit? 
I can recommend it to help your back - made a major difference after my back op
also core strength exercises will help


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2013)

Lee_M said:


> have you had a bike fit?
> I can recommend it to help your back - made a major difference after my back op
> also core strength exercises will help


I think the core exercises would probably help. I am very bad for neglecting any stretching or strength training and I am pretty sure it would help. Doesn't help that I have been having problems trying to get comfy on the saddle since I upped my distances. I think once you get a bit sore you probably start shifting around and putting even more pressure on the back.

I suppose I have upped my miles quite a bit over the space of about 6 weeks though so maybe trying to do too much. I blame this blooming Strava challenge!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I am still a struggling newbie even although I am pushing myself as hard as I can. Squeezed out 40 miles this morning but my lower back was getting really tight and sore. Think 40 may be my limit for a while. I've never been blessed with a very strong back so I'll just have to see how it goes.
> 
> Pleased enough with the ride though. Wee bit slow but a reasonable amount of climbing so I suppose I should be happy.


 
Well done, 40 miles is a brilliant ride, another 65km of the challenge ticked off


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I see you and Rocky have knocked some mileage out of the Strava Challenge, I reckon you are easily going to do it. Ticker fixed as well.


I am not sure I can keep this pace up (family), that wind last night was as difficult as any I have ridden in recently, flat open fields, the miles I do are not quit as difficult as recent months, though the rides are comparably due to the incresed distances each day. though I try and split it into two rides morning and evening, but the O.H. had a right go at me last night, all I am concerned about is me and bike ect..., seems to forget all the stuff I have shifted and rewired thrown out ....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I am still a struggling newbie even although I am pushing myself as hard as I can. Squeezed out 40 miles this morning but my lower back was getting really tight and sore. Think 40 may be my limit for a while. I've never been blessed with a very strong back so I'll just have to see how it goes.
> 
> Pleased enough with the ride though. Wee bit slow but a reasonable amount of climbing so I suppose I should be happy.


Likewise Mo, and no-one say bike fit to me as I can't afford one. I did 100Km in Nov, and quite a few 40-60 mile rides, but not this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am not sure I can keep this pace up (family), that wind last night was as difficult as any I have ridden in recently, flat open fields, the miles I do are not quit as difficult as recent months, though the rides are comparably due to the incresed distances each day. though I try and split it into two rides morning and evening, but the O.H. had a right go at me last night, all I am concerned about is me and bike ect..., seems to forget all the stuff I have shifted and rewired thrown out ....


I'm already struggling after cycling 9 days in a row. I could be in danger of doing myself more harm than good keeping going without restdays I think. I do quite a bit of walking with the dog so it's not as though I'm not getting any exercise if I don't go out. I am at least on my own so no one else to consider, unless you count the dog and cat!


----------



## Snarf (9 Apr 2013)

Just back from 16.16 miles in 1 hr 27 mins 19 secs, which is an average of 11.10 mph (I think). This is a couple of mph slower than I usually average and this is due to the tremendous head wind which I had to cycle into on the way back from Birmingham. It felt like I was pedalling at 15mph just to stay upright - I don't think I've ever felt a head wind that bad before, it has really taken it out of me. But its 2 miles more than I did on Sunday, so there is the positive and I also have a nice healthy glow from wind burn!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I am still a struggling newbie even although I am pushing myself as hard as I can. Squeezed out 40 miles this morning but my lower back was getting really tight and sore. Think 40 may be my limit for a while. I've never been blessed with a very strong back so I'll just have to see how it goes.
> 
> Pleased enough with the ride though. Wee bit slow but a reasonable amount of climbing so I suppose I should be happy.


 
A "Forty" is a damn good effort - good on you.


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Same as what happened to mine roughly. Cadence recorded perfect but speed didnt work would just auto puse and resume constantly and not record any route data. Ended up turning it off and waiting on the warranty replacement from garmin. I set it to no cadence/speed sensor and using GPS for speed. Although it seems to work again today


 
Well as I was going to have to buy another sensor for the focus anyway I went ahead and bought it and replaced the faulty one on the Triban. It works perfectly again now and I did 20 miles with no problems. However I have just rung Garmin and they say that the sensor isn't faulty.  They say I need to do a factory reset and see if that would solve the problem and flat out refused to send another sensor. Pretty pissed off to be honest, clearly the sensor is faulty if it works with a new sensor. Yet they've now put it on me to try something no more sophisticated than turning something off and back on again. They send they'd send me e-mails with instructions of how to reset it and restore my data but it's 2 hours later and there's no sign of it.

Tempted to just buy another sensor but that's another 30 quid and it's the principle of the thing. Poor customer service seems to be a bit of a theme with bike related companies I've found. Decathlon were terrible and took 3 attempts to fix the gears on the bike and never managed it. I arranged a test ride at a Specialized store but they didn't bother to order the bike in (need 58cm and they didn't have any in stock) and they didn't bother to ring me to tell me not to come either. At least wiggle and chain reaction have been good so far, although all I've really asked of them is to put something in a box and send it out. We'll see what happens when something goes wrong....


----------



## kerndog (9 Apr 2013)

Hi All

I just went out for a quick one earlier, well it was going to be really quick but i ended up doing my usual route of 23 miles with an elevation of 2093 ft in 1 and a half hours.

Anyway recently i've not really felt like ive been improving, avg speeds sticking around 13mph, not breaking many PB's etc, but I have been riding with other people a lot and haven't been out on my own for a couple of weeks... so today I went out thinking I'd do a really quick, quick as I can, really busy with work, push my self hard, 10 miles. It turned into 23 and I pushed my self really hard all the way - and it paid off, I saw a massive improvement on the last time I did this ride solo.

http://app.strava.com/activities/47991816

My avg MPH was 15mph (well 14.9 according to strata, 15 according to my bike computer) which is loads for me, i couldn't seem to break 14 before. I got 14 PB's, a KOM on a 19 miles segment with only a few people on it, and a 10th on a 15 mile segment with 50 people on it. Stoked  I love strava for showing you how you improve!


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

Anyway, on a better note I got 2 PBs on my ride. One which puts me 16th out of 270 people and another 12th out of 187. It's No KOM but I'm quite happy with those. I think with strava it's relative, soon after I signed up I got a 7th place but only 9 people had ridden that segment. So even if I got the KOM on that it wouldn't mean much.

Another 1 second quicker and I'd have been in the top 10 for both. I don't get on with the saddle on the Focus at all but I've ordered a Charge Spoon so hopefully that'll be better. When I get it and the wind is blowing the right way I'll have to see if I can edge nearer to the podium


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well as I was going to have to buy another sensor for the focus anyway I went ahead and bought it and replaced the faulty one on the Triban.


 
My sensors seemed to be acting a little funky, I think it was because I did not change the bike setting before I went for a ride. I think you have to have it set to the bike you are riding at the time, just checking to make sure you checked that. I had mine set to a different bike that had no sensor and when I put it back on the bike with the sensor, it would not work until I changed the bike under the bike settings/bike profile menu.


----------



## Billy Adam (9 Apr 2013)

Ooh! I see I've got some catching up to do . https://www.strava.com/activities/48015732


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm already struggling after cycling 9 days in a row. I could be in danger of doing myself more harm than good keeping going without restdays I think. I do quite a bit of walking with the dog so it's not as though I'm not getting any exercise if I don't go out. I am at least on my own so no one else to consider, unless you count the dog and cat!


 
Don't hurt yourself for a "digital finishers badge on your dashboard".  I have been getting in more miles because the weather here is prime riding weather right now. I am trying to do more miles as sort of a test for myself before it gets really hot here. Everything sort of fell into place since I have been getting all my bikes dialed in for a couple of months and ready for more miles in the spring, plus I found the used Synapse that really seems to suit me all at the same time. Also I think the planets are in perfect alignment, my car and truck are filthy and I have some flowers I dug up and brought home and have let them sit for a few weeks and they have not died yet. So, unlike Nigel, I have neglected a lot of stuff.  It is warm enough now that I can leave my bathroom window opened and my cat can come in and out as he pleases now, he and I are both really happy about that. I did manage to remember to put his frontline flea and tick drops on him today, and he will let me know if his food situation is not to his liking. I also scheduled work to have a lot of free time this month. Things are just sort of falling into place, well, besides the filthy autos and messy house.  I am going to plant the flowers this minute, late I know but maybe they will make it.


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2013)

Flowers securely in the ground and watered, that was too easy, I hope they live.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2013)

In


Mo1959 said:


> I'm already struggling after cycling 9 days in a row. I could be in danger of doing myself more harm than good keeping going without restdays I think. I do quite a bit of walking with the dog so it's not as though I'm not getting any exercise if I don't go out. I am at least on my own so no one else to consider, unless you count the dog and cat!


 
Instead of doing one big ride, can you do two smaller ones a day instead? I think you will find it easier and you probably end up doing more miles as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In
> 
> 
> Instead of doing one big ride, can you do two smaller ones a day instead? I think you will find it easier and you probably end up doing more miles as well.


Was half thinking that myself. Especially with my saddle and back issues. Have actually been feeling a bit rough this afternoon and I think it's just with doing a wee bit more than I am ready for.


RWright said:


> Flowers securely in the ground and watered, that was too easy, I hope they live.


Ha, ha.....I hope so. My Dad is a great gardener but I detest it, probably as my back doesn't like bending very much! He is 83 and still cuts his grass and plants loads of vegetables and has 2 greenhouses with beautiful tomatoes every year. Can't think of anything better than walking into the greenhouse and picking tomatoes straight off the vine. They are so sweet.


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was half thinking that myself. Especially with my saddle and back issues. Have actually been feeling a bit rough this afternoon and I think it's just with doing a wee bit more than I am ready for.
> 
> Ha, ha.....I hope so. My Dad is a great gardener but I detest it, probably as my back doesn't like bending very much! He is 83 and still cuts his grass and plants loads of vegetables and has 2 greenhouses with beautiful tomatoes every year. Can't think of anything better than walking into the greenhouse and picking tomatoes straight off the vine. They are so sweet.


 
That is great your Dad can still do all that. My Dad passed away this past July at 80. My Dad never once mowed the yard again after I was about 12 years old. He did buy a riding mower right after I left home for college but then he hired a kid from up the street to mow it with the riding mower I had begged for about five years or more for. He said something about it being good for me using the push mower or something like that. I still do my own yard mowing because I am so used to it.


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> My sensors seemed to be acting a little funky, I think it was because I did not change the bike setting before I went for a ride. I think you have to have it set to the bike you are riding at the time, just checking to make sure you checked that. I had mine set to a different bike that had no sensor and when I put it back on the bike with the sensor, it would not work until I changed the bike under the bike settings/bike profile menu.


 
Thanks for the advice Rocky but I haven't actually used either of the sensors on the Focus yet. I've run the strava app on my phone when I've used that bike. I didn't think that changing profiles would make so much difference but obviously it does  I will make sure to do so when/if I get a second functioning sensor from Garmin. I don't want anymore problems once this current one is sorted!


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm already struggling after cycling 9 days in a row. I could be in danger of doing myself more harm than good keeping going without restdays I think. I do quite a bit of walking with the dog so it's not as though I'm not getting any exercise if I don't go out. I am at least on my own so no one else to consider, unless you count the dog and cat!


 
9 days in a row! I struggle after 3/4 in a row. Even the pros take at least one rest day a week. Give yourself a day off, you're earned it...about 100 times over!


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2013)

re: newbies, I am a massive newbie, I had to change an innertube a couple of weeks ago and at one point said 'If I had to do this before I got on it I wouldn't own a bike' in terms of riding I am getting there, it's just maintenance I wouldn't have a clue with.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> re: newbies, I am a massive newbie, I had to change an innertube a couple of weeks ago and at one point said 'If I had to do this before I got on it I wouldn't own a bike' in terms of riding I am getting there, it's just maintenance I wouldn't have a clue with.


 
I'm not too bad with inner tube changes but i'm dreading the day my chain snaps.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Apr 2013)

I continued to test myself on the hills tonight and surprised myself on my ability to settle into a rhythm and get up a climb. I struggled with the gears at the steepest points dropping to 4mph and a cadence of 50 rpm but I was able to keep going and recovered on the downhill to ride as normal on the flatter part without any trouble.

My average mileage was low at 10.4 mph for my 12 miles but I am dragging 21st over the hills so I am pleased with where I am and have something to build on. Also surprising was that I really enjoyed the ride, ever the steepest sections on the hills.

Here is my ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/48041086

If only I was a few stone lighter. But that will come in time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> 9 days in a row! I struggle after 3/4 in a row. Even the pros take at least one rest day a week. *Give yourself a day off*, you're earned it...about 100 times over!


Ditto give me chance to get some headway and take a break too.


RWright said:


> That is great your Dad can still do all that. My Dad passed away this past July at 80. My Dad never once mowed the yard again after I was about 12 years old. He did buy a riding mower right after I left home for college but then he hired a kid from up the street to mow it with the riding mower I had begged for about five years or more for. He said something about it being good for me using the push mower or something like that. I still do my own yard mowing because I am so used to it.


My dad never did any gardening, mind he didn't do much else around the house either.
I have done an average of 31.5 miles over the last 13 days, and I felt it coming home in that wind today average of 12.63mph over 16.8 miles though it did have nearly 60ft of climb per/mile over that distance.
The run to Wakefield was good though. 11p.b.'s
http://app.strava.com/activities/47997050


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2013)

Had a good ride late this afternoon once my wrong sized shoes had arrived (hi flat pedals...umm you know I said you were out of the door? well your back in guys.......guys?) and did the most mileage since March 10. Rode to my usual haunt, Richmond Park and did 3 laps and came back, so the same as on the 3rd, albeit with an extra lap.

Very pleased with overall av speed (14.8 according to Garmin, 14.6 to Strava) and my Garmin was showing 15 mph but then I hit Wimbledon rush hour. Got quite a few records, and knocked 9 seconds off my previous best lap of the park.

I got out of the saddle and attacked a hill!!!!!!!111!!!!!1! Ok it was only for about 15 seconds, but it happened and it happened 3 times!! The fantastic feeling of doubling my speed was offset a little when I sat down again and my speed crashed, but one time I went all the way up a hill in full force.

Finally, even though it was further by 7 miles, and average speed was faster by .5mph my average and max heartbeat came down. Not much, just a little, but enough to give me a little smile that a little progress was happening inside as well as outside.

http://app.strava.com/activities/48019995#

And my previous ride

http://app.strava.com/activities/47096685#

Chuffed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm not too bad with inner tube changes but i'm dreading the day my chain snaps.


Chains are easier to mend, just carry either a quick link, or if the chain allows it a spare link or two and a chain tool, happened to me last week, fortunately it was next to the quick link and i wasn't to far from home so I just took the broken link out then replaced it once home.


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I continued to test myself on the hills tonight and surprised myself on my ability to settle into a rhythm and get up a climb. I struggled with the gears at the steepest points dropping to 4mph and a cadence of 50 rpm but I was able to keep going and recovered on the downhill to ride as normal on the flatter part without any trouble.
> 
> My average mileage was low at 10.4 mph for my 12 miles but I am dragging 21st over the hills so I am pleased with where I am and have something to build on. Also surprising was that I really enjoyed the ride, ever the steepest sections go the hill.
> 
> ...


 
100ft per mile is very hilly as far as I am concerned so don't worry about your average speed - well done for just completing the ride! Losing weight does help a great deal with the hills in my experience. I have gone from 14 stone 12 lbs to 12 stone 5 lbs and even on a bad day, the mounds that I used to think were hills are nothing. I couldn't imagine having to lug about another 2 and a half stone up the hill now, that'd be like carrying a smallish dog up there, or 2 extra bikes on my back. So imagine how easy it's going to be when cycling gets rid of that excess weight, because at the moment it's like you're carrying a woman on your back!


----------



## Billy Adam (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was half thinking that myself. Especially with my saddle and back issues. Have actually been feeling a bit rough this afternoon and I think it's just with doing a wee bit more than I am ready for.
> 
> Really think you need to take a few days off Mo so I can catch up  . Seriously though I would have a rest day, there's no point in flogging yourself half to death and then not enjoying your riding.


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I continued to test myself on the hills tonight and surprised myself on my ability to settle into a rhythm and get up a climb. I struggled with the gears at the steepest points dropping to 4mph and a cadence of 50 rpm but I was able to keep going and recovered on the downhill to ride as normal on the flatter part without any trouble.
> 
> My average mileage was low at 10.4 mph for my 12 miles but I am dragging 21st over the hills so I am pleased with where I am and have something to build on. Also surprising was that I really enjoyed the ride, ever the steepest sections on the hills.
> 
> ...


 
That looks like some serious climbing, sometimes just reaching the top is all that matters, not speed. Looking at your heart rate data on the main climb, you kept an even effort all the way up. Glad your enjoying it too, would be wrong not to imo!


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I'm not too bad with inner tube changes but i'm dreading the day my chain snaps.


 
I carry an extra chain on my long distance bike. They are not all that heavy and are compact enough I get it in my saddle bag ok.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I carry an extra chain on my long distance bike. They are not all that heavy and are compact enough I get it in my saddle bag ok.


 


Nigelnaturist said:


> Chains are easier to mend, just carry either a quick link, or if the chain allows it a spare link or two and a chain tool, happened to me last week, fortunately it was next to the quick link and i wasn't to far from home so I just took the broken link out then replaced it once home.


 
Both of these answers whilst excellent assume i know what i am doing, to a certain degree, when it comes to chains. To me chain link removal tools look like miniature torture devices from the dark ages.


----------



## kerndog (9 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I continued to test myself on the hills tonight and surprised myself on my ability to settle into a rhythm and get up a climb. I struggled with the gears at the steepest points dropping to 4mph and a cadence of 50 rpm but I was able to keep going and recovered on the downhill to ride as normal on the flatter part without any trouble.
> 
> My average mileage was low at 10.4 mph for my 12 miles but I am dragging 21st over the hills so I am pleased with where I am and have something to build on. Also surprising was that I really enjoyed the ride, ever the steepest sections on the hills.
> 
> ...


 
good work! you did 100ft per mile climbing which I believe is classed as 'hilly' or as I like to think bloody hard work!
I reckon cycling really starts to get fun when you enjoy the climbs... I'm only a couple of months in and I love a good climb although it was only a matter of weeks ago that hills filled me with dread. Keep at it, you'll be smashing it soon enough


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Both of these answers whilst excellent assume i know what i am doing, to a certain degree, when it comes to chains. To me chain link removal tools look like miniature torture devices from the dark ages.


Same here. My Sunday run was really early and crossed a bit of moorland type area with nobody around for several miles. It crossed my mind that if my chain broke I would have a very long walk! A bit skint just now but must get a chain tool and a few spare power links at least. Like you, I'm not sure I would be confident to fix it though.


----------



## kerndog (9 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not sure I would be confident to fix it though.


 
I thought the same thing but found that actually it's easier than you think... Once you've done it once you can do it, and nothings that complicated with a bike... if I can change bits and fiddle about a bit without braking it then anyone can!

Oh and Mo, have a day off, you've earnt it!


----------



## Typhon (9 Apr 2013)

My chain broke but that was because Decathlon didn't set up the bike properly. Fortunately though I have retired parents who live nearby who have a large estate car and could pick me up! If they are not home I have the number of a local taxi firm who have people carriers big enough to accommodate my bike inside. I have not had to call them yet though. I can mend punctures ok but anything else would flummox me.

Rocky's idea of carrying a spare chain seems a brilliant idea though. It'd be so simple to just take the chain off and put a new one on. Much easier than learning to use a chain tool!


----------



## RWright (10 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I got out of the saddle and attacked a hill!!!!!!!111!!!!!1! Ok it was only for about 15 seconds, but it happened and it happened 3 times!! The fantastic feeling of doubling my speed was offset a little when I sat down again and my speed crashed, but one time I went all the way up a hill in full force.



I have been doing a lot more of this lately, I look forward to it sometimes to give my butt a rest and it lets me stretch my legs and back. I even do it on slight inclines some too. Put it in top gear and just get up and grind. It is helping my endurance but it took a while for my legs to start liking it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

If you replace a chain you usually have to remove some links anyway, just make sure the pin is equal distance either side of the link and moves freely.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2013)

Cut back a bit and did my 23 mile loop this morning. Still feeling a bit tender and actually felt a bit bored. Think it is time to forget about challenges and listen to my body and mind!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Cut back a bit and did my 23 mile loop this morning. Still feeling a bit tender and actually felt a bit bored. Think it is time to forget about challenges and listen to my body and mind!


 
That ride puts you back where you belong, above everybody else.

I definitely find that by doing two rides a day my mileage is higher than if I did just one long ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

Tried to get into a shirt this morning that three months ago I couldn't get into.

Still doesn't fit, only this time it is to big !


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tried to get into a shirt this morning that three months ago I couldn't get into.
> 
> Still doesn't fit, only this time it is to big !


 
Another expense of the cycling bug. New wardrobe !!. Well done on your weight loss.

I'll have returned to cycling for a year in a couple of weeks and think i'll be reasonably chuffed with weight lost and distance covered in first year back after about a 6-7 year lay off.


----------



## RWright (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tried to get into a shirt this morning that three months ago I couldn't get into.
> 
> Still doesn't fit, only this time it is to big !


 
Nice 
I bought quite a few spring clothes last fall on close out, I bought them all too small on purpose. Another 6 lbs (.42857 stone ) down and I start wearing them. Hopefully about the first of May.


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Well my training has started just now, I originally could only do 2 miles a few months ago, now I've done an 11 mile uphill climb and a 14 mile round trip so I'm slowly improving.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> Well my training has started just now, I originally could only do 2 miles a few months ago, now I've done an 11 mile uphill climb and a 14 mile round trip so I'm slowly improving.


, and well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That ride puts you back where you belong, above everybody else.
> 
> I definitely find that by doing two rides a day my mileage is higher than if I did just one long ride.


Likewise, at the mo I try and do 20+miles in the morning, with maybe 10 miles later with a higher effort as its a short ride.
Well just the one p.b. this morning but it was a nice day, I didn't push it much really.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48127979#842638324
puts me 4th out of 9.
and this I did three minutes quicker than 2 days ago, simple because of how strong the wind was.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48127979#842638325


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> , and well done.


Thank you! I have a way to go though, got a 26 mile ride in June!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> Thank you! I have a way to go though, got a 26 mile ride in June!


26miles is not to difficult, depends on the terrain really, my first ride was 8.5miles @ 9.32mph, my third was 29.8miles @ 11.17mph, though the the latter was a lot flatter, even though I climbed more or the whole course, and probably stopped a half dozen times or more. i stopped on the ride this morning for a while, but only because I wanted to. So keep at it, as i say 26miles by June should be no problem.


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 26miles is not to difficult, depends on the terrain really, my first ride was 8.5miles @ 9.32mph, my third was 29.8miles @ 11.17mph, though the the latter was a lot flatter, even though I climbed more or the whole course, and probably stopped a half dozen times or more. i stopped on the ride this morning for a while, but only because I wanted to. So keep at it, as i say 26miles by June should be no problem.


I think it's pretty flat; it's the Great Manchester Cycle. They say they want an average speed of 13mph (recommended!). You have a great improvement on your cycles!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> I think it's pretty flat; it's the Great Manchester Cycle. They say they want an average speed of 13mph (recommended!). You have a great improvement on your cycles!


In two months I had gone from the 9.32mph to 13.62mph in two months, generally with 20-30ft per mile of climb (over the whole distance) with distances of between 20 and 35 miles, though some rides were longer and shorter, but i was out most days, my first month cycling I did 516 miles @ 12.09mph 2nd month 567miles @ 14.09mph, the 2nd month was a little flatter. These days whilst not much faster, I can climb more.

It really is just about riding as much as you can, but remember you need days in which your body needs to recover.


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> In two months I had gone from the 9.32mph to 13.62mph in two months, generally with 20-30ft per mile of climb (over the whole distance) with distances of between 20 and 35 miles, though some rides were longer and shorter, but i was out most days, my first month cycling I did 516 miles @ 12.09mph 2nd month 567miles @ 14.09mph, the 2nd month was a little flatter. These days whilst not much faster, I can climb more.
> 
> It really is just about riding as much as you can, but remember you need days in which your body needs to recover.


Wow. I haven't really done much analysing of the month things but I'll certainly give it a go. It'd be good to get a more general overview of progress as opposed to a day-by-day thing, or even week-by-week.
My worst cycle was a disgusting climb. It was only a 10 mile ride, averaging 31ft climb per mile, but at a certain section it was about 50-60ft climb per mile for 4 miles straight. My legs ache at the thought.


----------



## Scotty1991 (10 Apr 2013)

26 miles in June should be no problem 

http://app.strava.com/activities/48135659

I believe i lost gps from seapalling to potter heigham but the rest is covered


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> Wow. I haven't really done much analysing of the month things but I'll certainly give it a go. It'd be good to get a more general overview of progress as opposed to a day-by-day thing, or even week-by-week.
> My worst cycle was a disgusting climb. It was only a 10 mile ride, averaging 31ft climb per mile, but at a certain section it was about 50-60ft climb per mile for 4 miles straight. My legs ache at the thought.


If you can do that without stopping, just keep doing it, then when you can do it twice, the 26 miles in June will be a breeze.
Depending what you use to record your trips depends on what data you can use, i started off with a simple cycle computer which did speed, avg sp, distance and time, using a site like gpsies I had an idea of the elevation gained.
If you have smart phone that can use strava or endomondo you can upload to these sites and they will give you other data, both sites allow you to export the rides so they can be used on other sites or applications.
I keep core data, like distance, time, elevation, H.R. and cadence and weather in spread sheet, which then works our varies other things like ft/mile, difficulty gear" ect.... ( I am a bit of stats freak, though not a very fast cyclist).


----------



## IanA (10 Apr 2013)

well back from 6 days of been too busy at work, and this afternoon was too nice to miss.

off on my standard training circuit and felt good, didn't stop and covered the course for the first time in under an hour plus not stopping prior to climbing the mount road.

http://app.strava.com/activities/48153592

just got back home and nearly fell off the bike and vomited as he legs had turned to jelly.

oh how I wish for more afternoons like today was.

rgds

Ian


----------



## spooks (10 Apr 2013)

Todays effort: http://app.strava.com/activities/48152194
Felt pretty good apart from the last 2 miles or so. Think I'll do this another couple of times then find a few more miles to add on somewhere. Best part was that I managed to miss the rain by 10 minutes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Todays effort: http://app.strava.com/activities/48152194
> Felt pretty good apart from the last 2 miles or so. Think I'll do this another couple of times then find a few more miles to add on somewhere. Best part was that I managed to miss the rain by 10 minutes.


You will get used to the rain.


IanA said:


> well back from 6 days of been too busy at work, and this afternoon was too nice to miss.
> 
> off on my standard training circuit and felt good, didn't stop and covered the course for the first time in under an hour plus not stopping prior to climbing the mount road.
> 
> ...


nice one Ian, and like spooks, we will get some just not many, to compensate for the bad weather we get.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Todays effort: http://app.strava.com/activities/48152194
> Felt pretty good apart from the last 2 miles or so. Think I'll do this another couple of times then find a few more miles to add on somewhere. Best part was that I managed to miss the rain by 10 minutes.


Wow, you are making rapid progress. Well done. You've done really well on some of these Strava segments too.


----------



## IanA (10 Apr 2013)

Thanks Nigel

really felt quicker today, I think more to technic than power.

big physical improvement is my recovery time, with in a few minutes I can talk again....haha


----------



## spooks (10 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow, you are making rapid progress. Well done. You've done really well on some of these Strava segments too.


If I didn't have something to aim for then I wouldn't be progressing quickly at all. It does help being in your 20s and used to fairly regular exercise in the not too distant past. After the London to Brighton I'm going to need to find a 100 miler to aim for near the end of the year to keep it going. I just wish I had more time to dedicate to it. 2-3 times a week isn't enough for my liking.


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Tried to get into a shirt this morning that three months ago I couldn't get into.
> 
> Still doesn't fit, only this time it is to big !


When I started riding in August last year I was 16st8lbs so come Xmas time I lost a bit and bought some new clothes. Unfortunately, I've had to buy some more now as I'm 12st12lb. I love this cycling lark  .


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Nice 30 today. Up through the ranges https://www.strava.com/activities/48170439


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will get used to the rain.
> 
> nice one Ian, and like spooks, we will get some just not many, to compensate for the bad weather we get.


It's never bad weather, it's just the wrong clothing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> When I started riding in August last year I was 16st8lbs so come Xmas time I lost a bit and bought some new clothes. Unfortunately, I've had to buy some more now as I'm 12st12lb. I love this cycling lark  .


 
I was over 17 stone in November, now just under 15 stone, my target is to get to 14 stone


----------



## kerndog (10 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> When I started riding in August last year I was 16st8lbs, I've had to buy some more now as I'm 12st12lb. I love this cycling lark  .


 
wow that's nuts! good work


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was over 17 stone in November, now just under 15 stone, my target is to get to 14 stone


It is a great feeling isn't it. I'd like to get down to 12 . It's just the keeping it off is going to be the fun part.


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

Great work on the weight loss guys. I myself have gone from 14st 12lbs to 12st 5 lbs. We'll all be racing whippets by the end of the summer.


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> wow that's nuts! good work


Cheers
Never knew losing weight could be so much "fun"


----------



## IanA (10 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Nice 30 today. Up through the ranges https://www.strava.com/activities/48170439


Good going budy, nice average speed !


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Great work on the weight loss guys. I myself have gone from 14st 12lbs to 12st 5 lbs. We'll all be racing whippets by the end of the summer.


It's hard enough keeping the bike steady in a cross wind as it is. Be like Mary bleedin poppins come September


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> It's hard enough keeping the bike steady in a cross wind as it is. Be like Mary bleedin poppins come September


 
 That's true. Yesterday I crossed the M5 twice and the cross winds almost blew me off the bridge and onto the motorway! We'll have to start stuffing weights down the seatpost like the pros do to get up to the UCI weight limit.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> It is a great feeling isn't it. I'd like to get down to 12 . It's just the keeping it off is going to be the fun part.


 
Best part is I haven't changed my diet at all, it is purely down to the cycling.


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Best part is I haven't changed my diet at all, it is purely down to the cycling.


I started off on a diet thing but it wasn't doing much for me, so thats when I started on the bike. Just eating what the rest of the family does. But I would put it down to cycling too,


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Best part is I haven't changed my diet at all, it is purely down to the cycling.


 
I've changed mine - I actually eat more now as I don't want to lose more than my target of 1lb a week! I get to treat myself with stuff like crisps and not feel guilty, knowing I've already lost my lb for the week. 

It's going to be quite surreal getting down to my ideal weight. I'll have to stuff my face more often! I have dieted successfully many times in the past but every time it's come back on gradually over time as I resorted to my old habits. I agree with those people who say that diets are stupid. They are temporary, you have to make a permanent change to your lifestyle if you want to keep the weight off and we've found a fun lifestyle change to do just that.


----------



## IanA (10 Apr 2013)

I started cycling for the same reason, my weight was slowly increasing each year, 12st 12lbs at the highest, but when my size 32 trousers would no longer fasten I thought it was time to do something.

as for diet, just tried to cut down on the Ale and if anything eating more sugar stuff especially after the ride.

went down to 1 sugar in tea, but back upto 2 now......based an reading somewhere that we need sugar as cyclist, I even carry jelly beans or gum snakes with me on a ride for a surgery/energy fix.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

I didn't start out to lose weight, but i must admit I have lost in the region of 2 stone, last time i weighed in Feb i was 12st 7lb. I lose upto 1/2lb a ride in theory.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2013)

..........and here was me thinking it was just us women who discussed diets and buying smaller clothes, etc  Just joking guys. It is brilliant reading everyone's stories of what cycling has done for them. 

Done not too bad on the weight myself. Working constant night shifts in the lovely Scottish Prison Service had me stressed out and eating/sleeping at weird times. Didn't manage to stick it out to 55 so went early and lost a huge amount of pension but just love being relaxed and stress free. I was over 11 stone not long before I chucked it just over a year ago. Since then, being relaxed and getting back to eating and sleeping normally plus extra walking and then taking up the cycling I am currently 8 stone 9 and pretty much eating what I want.


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Apr 2013)

I was in the position of not wanting to lose weight when I started again so I am now eating about twice what I did before. There are no scales in my house at the moment but I know I am loosing the weight battle. I used to weigh about 11 and a 1/4 stone 1st time round and do not want to be back there, at 6'2" it isn't what I am after I want to stick at the 14 stone mark. Gotta go I need my after tea pre-dinner snack.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> When I started riding in August last year I was 16st8lbs so come Xmas time I lost a bit and bought some new clothes. Unfortunately, I've had to buy some more now as I'm 12st12lb. I love this cycling lark  .


I dont worry to much about clothes.
nipped out for 10 miles, 10's improvement on this.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48183029#843783162


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you can do that without stopping, just keep doing it, then when you can do it twice, the 26 miles in June will be a breeze.
> Depending what you use to record your trips depends on what data you can use, i started off with a simple cycle computer which did speed, avg sp, distance and time, using a site like gpsies I had an idea of the elevation gained.
> If you have smart phone that can use strava or endomondo you can upload to these sites and they will give you other data, both sites allow you to export the rides so they can be used on other sites or applications.
> I keep core data, like distance, time, elevation, H.R. and cadence and weather in spread sheet, which then works our varies other things like ft/mile, difficulty gear" ect.... ( I am a bit of stats freak, though not a very fast cyclist).


I did use MapMyRide until yesterday, but since joining the forums everyone goes on about Endomondo or Strava. I'm trying out Endomondo at the moment. Everyone says MapMyRide is rubbish but I've found it quite good as I've been using it for months with little glitches. I'm not quite sure now which one to use. I can't afford a cycling GPS unless they're cheap - I've seen some for about £100 but that's far too expensive for me 
I'm into stats but I don't have any HR equipment. I see Endomondo does weather though, whereas MapMyRide doesn't. I'm a bit lost, to be honest.



Supersuperleeds said:


> I was over 17 stone in November, now just under 15 stone, my target is to get to 14 stone


That's fantastic!


----------



## IanA (10 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> I did use MapMyRide until yesterday, but since joining the forums everyone goes on about Endomondo or Strava. I'm trying out Endomondo at the moment. Everyone says MapMyRide is rubbish but I've found it quite good as I've been using it for months with little glitches. I'm not quite sure now which one to use. I can't afford a cycling GPS unless they're cheap - I've seen some for about £100 but that's far too expensive for me
> I'm into stats but I don't have any HR equipment. I see Endomondo does weather though, whereas MapMyRide doesn't. I'm a bit lost, to be honest.
> 
> 
> That's fantastic!



I've only experience of Strava, and it's free and does everything I need it to do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Apr 2013)

9.4m / 41:44 / 13.5 Av'.

Went for an evening ride at just after 6pm and it was lovely - no wind!

Only downer was riding through Kendal when my making a very clear signal that I intended to move from the left hand lane into the right filter lane for some traffic lights a Dozy Cow in a Discovery following in the same lane took it as a cue to accelerate hard to overtake me and then swerve back in in front of me. She then stopped at the lights at an approx' 30 degree angle across the two lanes. Amazing.

I like all the weight loss stories today.


----------



## Reece (10 Apr 2013)

Tonight was the first Wednesday evening ride a few of us from the club organised to get some training in. Pleased that I got a new PR onPolly Botts Hill (http://app.strava.com/activities/48205360#844161917) Nearly 1 minute faster than the last attempt on new years day.

http://app.strava.com/activities/48205360


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Apr 2013)

Is it only me that does this or does every one? When I stop at lights i nudge the front changer, hold the front brake lift the rear of the bike and spin the pedals to drop it onto the smaller cog for an easy get away? It is one of the old habits that i have just realised i still have.


----------



## IanA (10 Apr 2013)

nope, I do it too, but only if I've forgot to drop out of the top chain ring.


----------



## Billy Adam (10 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I didn't start out to lose weight, but i must admit I have lost in the region of 2 stone, last time i weighed in Feb i was 12st 7lb. I lose upto 1/2lb a ride in theory.


Probably the lack of clothes Nigel


----------



## RWright (10 Apr 2013)

chernij said:


> I did use MapMyRide until yesterday, but since joining the forums everyone goes on about Endomondo or Strava. I'm trying out Endomondo at the moment. Everyone says MapMyRide is rubbish but I've found it quite good as I've been using it for months with little glitches. I'm not quite sure now which one to use. I can't afford a cycling GPS unless they're cheap - I've seen some for about £100 but that's far too expensive for me
> I'm into stats but I don't have any HR equipment. I see Endomondo does weather though, whereas MapMyRide doesn't. I'm a bit lost, to be honest.


 
I use MapMyRide to draw out routes I want to try. I think you can save the routes and load them into a Garmin to use for directions too. I haven't done it but I believe it is supposed to do that. I save the routes for quick reference on my PC. I also like clicking the button and drawing the cool little red lines.


----------



## thegravestoneman (10 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> nope, I do it too, but only if I've forgot to drop out of the top chain ring.


Cheers Ian, I have spent to much time on the bike pondering the insignificant and I thought I might clear at least that one outta my head. I always rush to the lights in the mistaken believe divine providence will change them to green and never leave time to change down.


----------



## RWright (10 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Is it only me that does this or does every one? When I stop at lights i nudge the front changer, hold the front brake lift the rear of the bike and spin the pedals to drop it onto the smaller cog for an easy get away? It is one of the old habits that i have just realised i still have.


 
I normally try to get into a lower gear before I stop but sometimes I don't think about it soon enough. That sounds like a good tip, I will try it next time I am in the wrong gear at a light.


----------



## Typhon (10 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I normally try to get into a lower gear before I stop but sometimes I don't think about it soon enough. That sounds like a good tip, I will try it next time I am in the wrong gear at a light.


 
I do that too - 4th largest cog on the 39 ring for me. I find it's the best balance between being high enough that I can get a decent "push off" and clip in but low enough that it doesn't strain my leg. When I'm coming to a junction, set of lights or ending the ride I always change down into that gear in advance.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Apr 2013)

I love to hear the weight loss stories, but I have noticed some of your overweight "weights" would still be a good target for me ! I am the largest here?	   I haven't weighed in for a few weeks now but have gone from 20 1/2 stone to 18 st, probably lower still as my trousers are looking silly squeezed up with extra holes on the belt. 
Like some of you my food intake is almost the same, just cut out alcohol altogether.

Back in the early nineties when I last rode I was a stick thin 11 1/2 stone and 28 inch waist, I wonder how far down it will be possible to go down to now.

Not been out since Sundays ride, pesky work getting in the way.


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I use MapMyRide to draw out routes I want to try. I think you can save the routes and load them into a Garmin to use for directions too. I haven't done it but I believe it is supposed to do that. I save the routes for quick reference on my PC. I also like clicking the button and drawing the cool little red lines.


Ah I see - I don't have a Garmin though - really wish I did!


----------



## RWright (11 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I love to hear the weight loss stories, but I have noticed some of your overweight "weights" would still be a good target for me ! I am the largest here?    I haven't weighed in for a few weeks now but have gone from 20 1/2 stone to 18 st, probably lower still as my trousers are looking silly squeezed up with extra holes on the belt.
> Like some of you my food intake is almost the same, just cut out alcohol altogether.
> 
> Back in the early nineties when I last rode I was a stick thin 11 1/2 stone and 28 inch waist, I wonder how far down it will be possible to go down to now.
> ...


 
I am down to 16 stone 2 lbs. from 19 stone 6 lbs. since August. My eventual target is around 12 to 12.5 stone. (I hope that all looks right, we don't use stones in measurement here) The best shape I was in was late 80s early 90s and I was 11 stone 9 lbs. My waist was 33 inches. I don't think I have been under that since high school. I have never really been thin built, don't think I ever will be. As far as 28 inch waist , I don't see me doing that without some serious illness involved. I am hoping my thighs are about that in the next year or so. I only have to add about 3 inches to them to get there.


----------



## IanA (11 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> I do that too - 4th largest cog on the 39 ring for me. I find it's the best balance between being high enough that I can get a decent "push off" and clip in but low enough that it doesn't strain my leg. When I'm coming to a junction, set of lights or ending the ride I always change down into that gear in advance.



Normall middle ring and largest cog, then kick off with right foot clipped in, peddle that foot around for 2 revolutions before I clip the left foot in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Normall middle ring and largest cog, then kick off with right foot clipped in, peddle that opt around for 2 revolutions before I clip the left foot in.


I tend to be in the right gear, or at least one I can pull away in.


chernij said:


> Ah I see - I don't have a Garmin though - really wish I did!


Phone apps work well enough, though can be a bit wayward, (so can garmins, but less so with a speed sensor), its more when setting off make sure they are on a while to get the best gps lock.


BrianEvesham said:


> I love to hear the weight loss stories, but I have noticed some of your overweight "weights" would still be a good target for me ! I am the largest here?    I haven't weighed in for a few weeks now but have gone from 20 1/2 stone to 18 st, probably lower still as my trousers are looking silly squeezed up with extra holes on the belt.
> Like some of you my food intake is almost the same, just cut out alcohol altogether.
> 
> Back in the early nineties when I last rode I was a stick thin 11 1/2 stone and 28 inch waist, I wonder how far down it will be possible to go down to now.
> ...


I think your doing great Brian, you've lost much the same as me, if you want to speed it up a little just reduce the calorie intake a little, (but you know this)


Billy Adam said:


> Probably the lack of clothes Nigel


I have been wearing more in this weather we've had these last 4 months than I ever normally do, must be 6lb+ of base layers, thermal tights, 2 pairs of socks, I will fly when I get chance to just wear a shirt and shorts.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I am down to 16 stone 2 lbs. from 19 stone 6 lbs. since August. My eventual target is around 12 to 12.5 stone. (I hope that all looks right, we don't use stones in measurement here) The best shape I was in was late 80s early 90s and I was 11 stone 9 lbs. My waist was 33 inches. I don't think I have been under that since high school. I have never really been thin built, don't think I ever will be. As far as 28 inch waist , I don't see me doing that without some serious illness involved. I am hoping my thighs are about that in the next year or so. I only have to add about 3 inches to them to get there.


I dont ever recall being less than a 32 in my twenties, mind might be my memory.
Good run last night Rocky.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

I think better brakes are needed, just touched the back of a car as I could quite stop in time, needless to say I ended up on the deck, and need to re true the rear wheel (again).
I know too fast not enough observation, I know why it happened.
Nothing else to mention really about the ride apart from this.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48278221#845878183


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think better brakes are needed, just touched the back of a car as I could quite stop in time, needless to say I ended up on the deck, and need to re true the rear wheel (again).
> I know too fast not enough observation, I know why it happened.
> Nothing else to mention really about the ride apart from this.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48278221#845878183


you were going too fast with not enough observation I think  


as long as you are o.k


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2013)

I noticed in the shower this morning, no don't stop reading it is not one of those stories  that I am just beginning to get a tan line on my legs and not the dirt line my beloved said they were, not bad going at this time of year methinks I knew it was right to leave the longs at home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> I noticed in the shower this morning, no don't stop reading it is not one of those stories  that I am just beginning to get a tan line on my legs and not the dirt line my beloved said they were, not bad going at this time of year methinks I knew it was right to leave the longs at home.


I am fine ta, where you been cycling that it's been warm enough.
and the wheel is ok (well as it was) just move a touch on the axle and was rubbing on the mudguard.


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2013)

Not really been warm enough, but more incentive to keep the effort up. I only have the one pair of longs and they are of the compression type that just make my legs ache before I even get on the bike which also helps me leave them off. I did notice it was mainly me who braved the shorts, I did cheat with two pairs of socks though. Glad the wheel is o.k. too.


----------



## Billy Adam (11 Apr 2013)

Took my youngest out for his first big ride. Just along the canal and back. Think he did great. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/48282354


----------



## chernij (11 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Took my youngest out for his first big ride. Just along the canal and back. Think he did great.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/48282354


Excellent stuff!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Not really been warm enough, but more incentive to keep the effort up. I only have the one pair of longs and they are of the compression type that just make my legs ache before I even get on the bike which also helps me leave them off. I did notice it was mainly me who braved the shorts, I did cheat with two pairs of socks though. Glad the wheel is o.k. too.


I think it's f'd anyway, I cant get it fully true, and I cant afford the LBS for a £60 pair of wheels, I am trying to save for some fulcrums racing 7's but it's going to be a while yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Took my youngest out for his first big ride. Just along the canal and back. Think he did great.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/48282354


Not the slowest on the that first hill either, well done to him.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think it's f'd anyway, I cant get it fully true, and I cant afford the LBS for a £60 pair of wheels, I am trying to save for some fulcrums racing 7's but it's going to be a while yet.


Glad you're ok. Shame about the wheels. I know how you feel re paying out for stuff for the bike. I really don't have much spare cash at all these days and have wasted a fair bit on saddles but I want to try one more as I think I have sussed out that I need a more t-shaped rather than pear shaped saddle to avoid the rubbing I have been getting. Desperately hunting around for one that is reasonably priced.

Hope your wheel lasts out till you can get enough saved up to treat yourself to new ones.


----------



## Snarf (11 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I love to hear the weight loss stories, but I have noticed some of your overweight "weights" would still be a good target for me ! I am the largest here?    I haven't weighed in for a few weeks now but have gone from 20 1/2 stone to 18 st, probably lower still as my trousers are looking silly squeezed up with extra holes on the belt.
> Like some of you my food intake is almost the same, just cut out alcohol altogether.
> 
> Back in the early nineties when I last rode I was a stick thin 11 1/2 stone and 28 inch waist, I wonder how far down it will be possible to go down to now.
> ...


 
I'm 18 stone 2 lbs now and I'm 36 yrs of age. At my biggest last July I was 19 stone 13 lbs, that's what got me into cycling (that and the Wiggo Effect). Back in the mid 90's I was about 12 stone and could get into 36" jeans (I've got a large frame even without the excess layers of fat on me!). If I could get anywhere near 14 stone I'd be a happy camper. I haven't got a timescale to do this, I'm just going to spin away on my pedals as I love it and over time I'm sure the weight will come down. But please, can we have some sun for more than a day.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Apr 2013)

Cheers Snarf, I see we're at the same weight and have the same ideas.
The sun IS on the way.


----------



## Typhon (11 Apr 2013)

Just completed 24 hellish miles. First 11 miles were all into the headwind and going uphill through the cotswolds. I passed the Prescott Hill Climb on the way, so that says all you need to know about the terrain. Strava says I only did 1000 ft of climbing, Strava lies! I didn't get the benefit of the tailwind either as I then headed north home. That's what I get for riding from A to B for the first time I guess. To add to the fun I got drenched, covered in mud and almost taken out by a kamikaze pheasant!

Gotta take the rough with the smooth though. I had a great ride on Tuesday and didn't want to stop. That'll teach me to not stop and go somewhere else in future on those days, especially as it's going to rain all day tomorrow and all weekend too.

This thread: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/strava-question.128021/ has made me slightly paranoid about posting my rides here so I'm not going to post direct links anymore but as we all follow eachother anyway you can just see it on your timeline anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Snarf, I see we're at the same weight and have the same ideas.
> The sun IS on the way.


When, where, it seems a decade since I rode in shorts and T-shirt.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you're ok. Shame about the wheels. I know how you feel re paying out for stuff for the bike. I really don't have much spare cash at all these days and have wasted a fair bit on saddles but I want to try one more as I think I have sussed out that I need a more t-shaped rather than pear shaped saddle to avoid the rubbing I have been getting. Desperately hunting around for one that is reasonably priced.
> 
> Hope your wheel lasts out till you can get enough saved up to treat yourself to new ones.


I am sure they will, they have done over 5000 miles, (4,897 since June).
Hope you find your saddle.


----------



## IanA (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> When, where, it seems a decade since I rode in shorts and T-shirt.


 
Yesterday, was sunny, felt warm, even left the shower proof jacket off....

Today, it rained, cold, windy...yuk.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Yesterday, was sunny, felt warm, even left the shower proof jacket off....
> 
> Today, it rained, cold, windy...yuk.....


I still had two base layers arm warmers, thermal tights, leg warmers and leggings, and a long sleeved shirt.


----------



## IanA (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I still had two base layers arm warmers, thermal tights, leg warmers and leggings, and a long sleeved shirt.


 
Bib shorts, thin thermal leggings over them, thermal long sleeve top, then cycling T shirt...then water proof jacket.


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2013)

sorry, but shorts, short sleeved top, one pair of socks and my string back track mitts yesterday oh and my cotton hat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> sorry, but shorts, short sleeved top, one pair of socks and my string back track mitts yesterday oh and my cotton hat


I forgot 2 pairs of socks.


----------



## IanA (11 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> sorry, but shorts, short sleeved top, one pair of socks and my string back track mitts yesterday oh and my cotton hat


 
yea yesterday I was feeling nice and warm..not the case today !

Back to the cold wind and got wet in the rain.....

Please sunshine !!


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2013)

if the rain stops I will be out in shorts and long sleeves, my beloved nicked my shower proof top for work this morning as I have not yet bought her one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> if the rain stops I will be out in shorts and long sleeves, my beloved nicked my shower proof top for work this morning as I have not yet bought her one.


Now you see, I go out in all weathers. (except ice, not on slicks anyway)


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not the slowest on the that first hill either.


 That's usually me.


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now you see, I go out in all weathers. (except ice, not on slicks anyway)


You fancy types with your mudguards would , I usually do  but I was a bit peeved with having just bought the showerproof top and having it half-inched by my beloved just because it was the first time she has cycled to work. Still been out for a quick 10 mile (nearly) and now have a wet backside and a couple more pb's on this new fangled strava thingy


----------



## RWright (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I still had two base layers arm warmers, thermal tights, leg warmers and leggings, and a long sleeved shirt.


 
This past week I have been wearing Lycra cycling shorts and a jersey.  The weather has been great except for some wind but that hasn't really bothered me too much since I have hardly been sweating either. It really is about perfect riding weather here right now. I did notice when I turn my light on how much pollen there is in the air. my truck along with everything else outside are turning green from it.(bikes stay inside )

I wouldn't think the nice weather is very long from getting there. I could ride all day and night in this stuff, it is like being a kid again. My rides seem to be improving with every ride too. Yesterday I think I hit something and knocked my cage a little out of line, my bike did not want to stay on the big back cog when on the small front ring and did not want to stay on the small back cog when on the large ring. Losing top gear and bottom gear slowed me down some. I am still sorting it. I think you are going to be happy with the performance increases you have all made when the warm weather gets there.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Apr 2013)

Been out for a quick spin in the rain to pick up a few bits from Tesco. Having had a week or so off work I had forgot how different car drivers can be at 5pm+. Gone are the mannors and common sense. Think I'll try for an early o clock am ride tommorow, planning to make Little Malvern again, I strangley like that climb.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I love to hear the weight loss stories, but I have noticed some of your overweight "weights" would still be a good target for me ! I am the largest here?	   I haven't weighed in for a few weeks now but have gone from 20 1/2 stone to 18 st, probably lower still as my trousers are looking silly squeezed up with extra holes on the belt.
> Like some of you my food intake is almost the same, just cut out alcohol altogether.
> 
> Back in the early nineties when I last rode I was a stick thin 11 1/2 stone and 28 inch waist, I wonder how far down it will be possible to go down to now.
> ...



I'm just over 21st. The weight is coming down slowly. I've increased my training over the last week and focused more on my diet. I've 16 weeks before I ride the London100 so I'm hoping the weight drops off.

A slight setback today as I'm sufferining from the effects of eating an undercooked chicken breast. I should be ok for the weekend though.


----------



## IanA (11 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm just over 21st. The weight is coming down slowly. I've increased my training over the last week and focused more on my diet. I've 16 weeks before I ride the London100 so I'm hoping the weight drops off.
> 
> A slight setback today as I'm sufferining from the effects of eating an undercooked chicken breast. I should be ok for the weekend though.



Don't try and loose it too quickly or you'll do more harm than good...


----------



## RWright (11 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm just over 21st. The weight is coming down slowly. I've increased my training over the last week and focused more on my diet. I've 16 weeks before I ride the London100 so I'm hoping the weight drops off.
> 
> A slight setback today as I'm sufferining from the effects of eating an undercooked chicken breast. I should be ok for the weekend though.


 
At least 45 minutes at 375.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think better brakes are needed, just touched the back of a car as I could quite stop in time, needless to say I ended up on the deck, and need to re true the rear wheel (again).
> I know too fast not enough observation, I know why it happened.
> Nothing else to mention really about the ride apart from this.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48278221#845878183


 
Hope you are okay


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you're ok. Shame about the wheels. I know how you feel re paying out for stuff for the bike. I really don't have much spare cash at all these days and have wasted a fair bit on saddles but I want to try one more as I think I have sussed out that I need a more t-shaped rather than pear shaped saddle to avoid the rubbing I have been getting. Desperately hunting around for one that is reasonably priced.
> 
> Hope your wheel lasts out till you can get enough saved up to treat yourself to new ones.


If you can get to a Specialized store, they have those arse measuring seats. You basically sit on it and it takes an impression of your rear, from that they can advise what size saddle you need.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now you see, I go out in all weathers. (except ice, not on slicks anyway)


 
You need a hybrid and some marathon winters on it for the ice - great fun.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2013)

Tonights ride home from work

http://app.strava.com/activities/48321017

I'm getting a bit peeved with the elevation data on Strava. This ride says it was 290 feet, my GPS - which I know can get it very wrong said it was 770 feet, and memorymap which I trust says 613 feet


----------



## RWright (11 Apr 2013)

I just figured out my chain had a link that was bent.  I had already started shopping for an electronic shifting system.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Apr 2013)

I realised the other day that MapMyRide had my first ride logged as 11 April 2012, so I wanted to get out today and negotiated the other half walked the dog whilst I went out for a quick circuit. Didn't break any records, but did blow a few cobwebs away


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think better brakes are needed, just touched the back of a car as I could quite stop in time, needless to say I ended up on the deck, and need to re true the rear wheel (again).
> I know too fast not enough observation, I know why it happened.
> Nothing else to mention really about the ride apart from this.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48278221#845878183


 
I did that too after neglecting to maintain my brakes. It was some time last year, though have to confess it was more than my fault. It happened at a set of traffic lights, by a single lane road under a bridge. It is quite common for the cars there to accelerate threw if the lights start to change... I'm sure you can figure out the rest! To make it worse the lady driving the car kept appologising to me, I felt awful, though no damage was done.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I realised the other day that MapMyRide had my first ride logged as 11 April 2012, so I wanted to get out today and negotiated the other half walked the dog whilst I went out for a quick circuit. Didn't break any records, but did blow a few cobwebs away


Happy cycling anniversary :-)


----------



## Nomadski (12 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think better brakes are needed, just touched the back of a car as I could quite stop in time, needless to say I ended up on the deck, and need to re true the rear wheel (again).
> I know too fast not enough observation, I know why it happened.
> Nothing else to mention really about the ride apart from this.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48278221#845878183


 
Glad your ok Nigel. Notch it up to more experience gained :P


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy cycling anniversary :-)



Thanks Mo. when I look back how far I've come in that time I'm pretty proud of myself, and hope I continue to improve 

Have a great day


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hope you are okay





Nomadski said:


> Glad your ok Nigel. Notch it up to more experience gained :P





AndyPeace said:


> I did that too after neglecting to maintain my brakes. It was some time last year, though have to confess it was more than my fault. It happened at a set of traffic lights, by a single lane road under a bridge. It is quite common for the cars there to accelerate threw if the lights start to change... I'm sure you can figure out the rest! To make it worse the lady driving the car kept appologising to me, I felt awful, though no damage was done.


It wasn't that they didnt stop the bike, just not quick enough, ended up sort of over the handlebars, anyway seems there is more damage to the rear than I thought, theres a creaking groaning kind a noise, could be axle/bearings or spokes I think, going to have a look in a minute.
It got me to the hospital and back, but I might have to welch on the challenge if it's serious.


----------



## IanA (12 Apr 2013)

Anyone had problems syncing data to Stava ?

I've 2 activities that keep saying "data sync failed "


----------



## IanA (12 Apr 2013)

not sure what the problem with the phone app was, but it finally went !

Hard going today, legs had no energy , really felt difficult to hold 15 mph. Every part of my body screaming to turn around and go home. Didn't help that it started to rain half way round as I turned into wind !

Anyway, I refused to give up....

http://app.strava.com/activities/48423330

maybe the chain need lubricating, or the tires are slightly deflated..hehehe

next out Sunday morning, think I need to try and rest the legs until then.

cheers

ian


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2013)

Glad you sorted it.
Well bearing caps a little pitted, but nothing that would have indicated the sudden appearance of any noise since yesterdays ride. I will re grease, then tension the spokes see if that helps, also check for any cracks in the frame.


----------



## thegravestoneman (12 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad you sorted it.
> Well bearing caps a little pitted, but nothing that would have indicated the sudden appearance of any noise since yesterdays ride. I will re grease, then tension the spokes see if that helps, also check for any cracks in the frame.


fingers crossed...


----------



## AndyPeace (12 Apr 2013)

Didn't quite get out at early o' clock but then it is my last day off today  got out late morning and I think I caught the best part of the day, from a cooling mist as I started to climb into Malvern to a nice few sunny spells latter in the ride...no noticable wind at all. Slowed by traffic through Upton (all very curtious, but the town center has a very narrow road) and then latter near Castlemorton...but this time by sheep and their lambs straying into the road, which added to the long overdue 'Spring' feeling. Really pleased with my climbing efforts on which I did not stop on any of the grades...rewarded with some stunning views of The Malvern Hills from all angles and legs that must be getting stronger...

@ Nigel Hope your bike gets sorted swifty


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> fingers crossed...





AndyPeace said:


> Didn't quite get out at early o' clock but then it is my last day off today  got out late morning and I think I caught the best part of the day, from a cooling mist as I started to climb into Malvern to a nice few sunny spells latter in the ride...no noticable wind at all. Slowed by traffic through Upton (all very curtious, but the town center has a very narrow road) and then latter near Castlemorton...but this time by sheep and their lambs straying into the road, which added to the long overdue 'Spring' feeling. Really pleased with my climbing efforts on which I did not stop on any of the grades...rewarded with some stunning views of The Malvern Hills from all angles and legs that must be getting stronger...
> 
> @ Nigel Hope your bike gets sorted swifty


Cheers, seems ok, no rear mud guard at the mo, rear wheel still as straight as a donkeys hind leg mind.
I think it's the wheels/hubs that might be slowing me down, a little.
More importantly I am only 2 miles from 1800 for the year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2013)

16.02m / 1:09:23 / 13.83 Av'.

Very happy with this ride - my average speed is slowly increasing without me making any deliberate effort.

I have noticed that some of the "hills" when I started and struggled up in 36/28 are now "slopes" that I go up in 46/21 which is 16 gear inches difference.

Surprised at how quickly you improve.

Aiming for my first 100 mile plus month for April (done 59.4 so far) - pathetic for some but good progress for me.

Hope you all had/have good rides today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Apr 2013)

Has Mycyclinglog died?

Can't get on it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Has Mycyclinglog died?
> 
> Can't get on it.


 
I've just got on it but took me a while


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 16.02m / 1:09:23 / 13.83 Av'.
> 
> Very happy with this ride - my average speed is slowly increasing without me making any deliberate effort.
> 
> ...


 
It's all relative, as long as you are enjoying yourself it doesn't matter whether you do 100 miles or a 1000 miles, at least you are out doing it.


----------



## Reece (12 Apr 2013)

Doesn't look like I'll be able to get out cycling this weekend. Doing some repairs to my car tomorrow ready for the mot then tidying the garden and Sunday I'm going paintballing and go karting as a thank you from work for getting all the new cars prepped for sale in march. 

Already thinking how I can get some sort of ride in though lol!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be able to get out cycling this weekend. Doing some repairs to my car tomorrow ready for the mot then tidying the garden and Sunday I'm going paintballing and go karting as a thank you from work for getting all the new cars prepped for sale in march.
> 
> Already thinking how I can get some sort of ride in though lol!


Slap your Garmin in your pocket when you are on the karts


----------



## RWright (12 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's all relative, as long as you are enjoying yourself it doesn't matter whether you do 100 miles or a 1000 miles, at least you are out doing it.


 
agree 100%, just stick with it.

It is raining here today, washing off all this green blanket of pollen.  I probably will not get any miles in unless it is tonight after the rain. I may just do a quick 15 miles or so to stretch the legs. I have been putting in more miles recently and everything seems to be ok for now except for getting a hotspot on the bottom of my right foot. I am feeling it walking around barefoot today.  I will work on cleat adjustment for that and hopefully can get it worked out without having to have new shoes or do any major work to my current ones.

Nigel, I hope you can get your bike sorted out. I started working on my old Raleigh rain bikes and found the one I have had for a while needed steering tube service, it was sort of crunchy feeling when I turned the bars. I knew it had ball bearings and was careful but they still about all ended up on the floor. My more recent one needs some wheel bearing service and I don't want to ride it like it is, so now I have no rain bike for a little while until I can get it all sorted. The brakes on both of those bikes are weak, even with new pads and I have to be very careful going from a light drop bar bike that stops on a dime to an old tank that never really actually stops until you put your feet down.  I know good brake pads are sort of pricey but might be a worthwhile investment. I don't mean the stupid high price ones but maybe more the upper mid range ones. There are a lot of suggestions in the accessories area. I am still on the pads that came with my drop bar bikes and they are fine so far. I don't know the brand. I am lucky that I don't have to get on the brakes very often but when I do, I sometimes get on them hard and violently, they have been working very well after I got the pull adjusted the way I like.


----------



## AndyPeace (12 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cheers, seems ok, no rear mud guard at the mo, rear wheel still as straight as a donkeys hind leg mind.
> I think it's the wheels/hubs that might be slowing me down, a little.
> More importantly I am only 2 miles from 1800 for the year.


 
With today's rides I'm on 1806 miles  but tbf you've gained 10,000ft more elevation than me ...though that may be comparable to the 8 extra miles I've ridden:P


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> With today's rides I'm on 1806 miles  but tbf you've gained 10,000ft more elevation than me ...though that may be comparable to the 8 extra miles I've ridden:P


Yea and strava nicks loads of my elevation., as far as I know this is closer to what I have done.
85,662ft


----------



## RWright (12 Apr 2013)

As soon as I had typed my last post the sun came out, the wind dried the roads quickly. I went out to address the hot spot issue from my shoes, I think I almost totally resolved it by just taking the sole cushion from an old pair of Footjoy golf shoes and putting them in the riding shoes. I am not playing golf anymore anyway.  It was a nice ride but windy. I found a telescoping magnet at the curb store (don't have one of those till now) and spotted a nice looking laundry basket. I have been sort of wanting an extra laundry basket.I couldn't figure out a good way to carry it home except over my head, since it was windy I decided I will go back and pick it up in my truck, if it is still there. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/48470272


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> As soon as I had typed my last post the sun came out, the wind dried the roads quickly. I went out to address the hot spot issue from my shoes, I think I almost totally resolved it by just taking the sole cushion from an old pair of Footjoy golf shoes and putting them in the riding shoes. I am not playing golf anymore anyway.  It was a nice ride but windy. I found a telescoping magnet at the curb store (don't have one of those till now) and spotted a nice looking laundry basket. I have been sort of wanting an extra laundry basket.I couldn't figure out a good way to carry it home except over my head, since it was windy I decided I will go back and pick it up in my truck, if it is still there.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48470272


Your putting the miles in Rocky.
Well I think I sorted the wheel, at least it ran quite on the quick 16 mile test, must put the mud guard back on though.
Just these of note edging closer to the sub min for this.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48472187#849505434
and I must have been heading into a wind on this one last time or I stopped (which is likely)
as I was 7'49" quicker over 2.9 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48472187#849505419
I have complete 1,800 miles this year and just 1.68mile short of my longest distance in a week (Sun to Sat) I have done 433.6 miles in the last 14 days


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 16.02m / 1:09:23 / 13.83 Av'.
> 
> Very happy with this ride - my average speed is slowly increasing without me making any deliberate effort.
> 
> I have noticed that some of the "hills" when I started and struggled up in 36/28 are now "slopes" that I go up



Isn't it great to remember how we used to struggle up places we can now get up there? I'm awake early for some reason and I think I may just have been inspired to get out and join the birds and maybe even go and tackle one of my own hill routes (few and far between in Sleaford) 

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Isn't it great to remember how we used to struggle up places we can now get up there? I'm awake early for some reason and I think I may just have been inspired to get out and join the birds and maybe even go and tackle one of my own hill routes (few and far between in Sleaford)
> 
> Have a great weekend folks


they might few but I know a steepish one. Just don't linger at the lay-by to long.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> they might few but I know a steepish one. Just don't linger at the lay-by to long.



Might I get propositioned Nigel?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Might I get propositioned Nigel?


You might at that.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You might at that.



It's not the one I'm thinking of then, unless I've just been out at the wrong time. And don't forget I'm a MAWIL, not some glamorous young thing, I'd soon frighten them off Lol

:-D


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It's not the one I'm thinking of then, unless I've just been out at the wrong time. And don't forget I'm a MAWIL, not some glamorous young thing, I'd soon frighten them off Lol
> 
> :-D


It's just on the hill as you come up east on the A17 just before the DOT checking station.
And to be honest from what I understand age is really a concern, I just know a few from when I used to drive.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2013)

I don't like riding on A17, all those thundering lorries very close to me. I try to stick to the quieter lanes


----------



## boybiker (13 Apr 2013)

I done the Reading to Bright friday night ride to the coast, I have just got home from it all! It was a mixed ability group so not a pacey ride by thoroughly enjoyable none the less!

Night ride : http://app.strava.com/activities/48522972


----------



## IanA (13 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I done the Reading to Bright friday night ride to the coast, I have just got home from it all! It was a mixed ability group so not a pacey ride by thoroughly enjoyable none the less!
> 
> Night ride : http://app.strava.com/activities/48522972


good distance well done !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I done the Reading to Bright friday night ride to the coast, I have just got home from it all! It was a mixed ability group so not a pacey ride by thoroughly enjoyable none the less!
> 
> Night ride : http://app.strava.com/activities/48522972


Well done Elliot. Speed doesn't really matter on rides like that.


----------



## Billy Adam (13 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I done the Reading to Bright friday night ride to the coast, I have just got home from it all! It was a mixed ability group so not a pacey ride by thoroughly enjoyable none the less!
> 
> Night ride : http://app.strava.com/activities/48522972


Great ride. Well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done Elliot. Speed doesn't really matter on rides like that.


 
Speed doesn't matter at all, or so I keep telling myself


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Speed doesn't matter at all, or so I keep telling myself


I have to keep telling myself that too as I am managing to increase the mileage a bit but my speed never seems to get much better. I think I will always remain a bit of a plodder.


----------



## IanA (13 Apr 2013)

tomorrow may well end in me been fetched in the car...

the club is discussing a route on Facebook at the moment, around 25 miles, or so they tell me ! most I've covered is 15 ! I'm going to try it, weather permitting. Downside will be that the return leg will be into a 20mph wind ! !

So I will be the plodder tomorrow !


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> tomorrow may well end in me been fetched in the car...
> 
> the club is discussing a route on Facebook at the moment, around 25 miles, or so they tell me ! most I've covered is 15 ! I'm going to try it, weather permitting. Downside will be that the return leg will be into a 20mph wind ! !
> 
> So I will be the plodder tomorrow !


You could always take your turn at the front on the way out then tuck in at the back on the return if they don't mind. Hope you enjoy it.
Weather up here is to take a turn for the worse this week with quite a bit of rain and strong winds. Can see my mileage plummeting!


----------



## IanA (13 Apr 2013)

We had sunshine this morning, but I elected to not ride, legs hurt from yesterday, so day off!

Now it's all gone grey and rain is forecast for this afternoon until lunch time tomorrow !

At least it's warmer, just doesn't feel it with the wind !


----------



## Billy Adam (13 Apr 2013)

First run out on the new wheels and cassette. Felt great. Had a slight worry, could hear a grating/rubbing sound, sounded like a rough front bearing. Panic averted discovered bike comp wire rubbing on the tyre. Phew! https://www.strava.com/activities/48554128


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> First run out on the new wheels and cassette. Felt great. Had a slight worry, could hear a grating/rubbing sound, sounded like a rough front bearing. Panic averted discovered bike comp wire rubbing on the tyre. Phew! https://www.strava.com/activities/48554128


You don't want to see my rear bearing then.


----------



## Billy Adam (13 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You don't want to see my rear bearing then.


If was anything like my old one I can hazard a guess. Have you managed to get it sorted Nigel ?


----------



## eevvee (13 Apr 2013)

22 miles on the east coast at 16.6mph avg which is the best I have achieved since starting cycling end of December 20012, the improvement can in no small way be attributed to this being the first cycle where the icy blast of the wind speed off the North Sea was in single figures. I will of course ignore any in accuracy the Cat Eye Commuter might have. Difficult to ignore the pain during and after but it was worth it for a very enjoyable ride.

The day did start with a narrowly missed collision with a transit van on the first roundabout of the day - he did make the effort to change his route and follow me shouting his apologies - despite the panoramic windscreen on his van I was apparently in his blind spot.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Apr 2013)

Well not got out at all after last Sundays ride, been very busy at work which is very unusual for me! Don't start back now till 5pm Monday so no excuses now.
Looking forward to some sunshine.

I finally have some clipless shoes and pedals, just need to be brave and get on with fitting them, I know all the benefits, just haven't used them since 1991 !


----------



## Reece (13 Apr 2013)

Well it has happened Chris. Someone has took my KOM for the great central glen parva sprint they've beat it by one second. Will use this as motivation to get out after work etc now to get it back lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Well it has happened Chris. Someone has took my KOM for the great central glen parva sprint they've beat it by one second. Will use this as motivation to get out after work etc now to get it back lol.


Ha, ha. Hope you manage it. At least I don't have any such aspirations. My main aim is not to be last on any around here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Well it has happened Chris. Someone has took my KOM for the great central glen parva sprint they've beat it by one second. Will use this as motivation to get out after work etc now to get it back lol.


 
I've seen a few very fast riders on there in the last week or so, on Thursday I was over taken for the first time on it near the city end, he surged away from me. I did catch him up towards the end and took a draft off him up the sprint but by then he had slowed quite a bit and I was a good 5 seconds off my PB.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Hope you manage it. At least I don't have any such aspirations. My main aim is not to be last on any around here.


 
Saw your ride on Strava, you just keep going and going, if the weather stays fine I think you will do the Challenge.

I think you deserve one of these:


----------



## Creakyknee (13 Apr 2013)

Managed my first ( quite possibly my last as well ) imperial century today. Well pleased with it, I certainly couldn't have done that when I started last August.
On the weight loss front was 19 st 9lb last August and 15 st 10 this morning, going to eat a big plate of chicken curry now with about 20 naan breads and not feel guilty 

http://app.strava.com/activities/48598611


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Managed my first ( quite possibly my last as well ) imperial century today. Well pleased with it, I certainly couldn't have done that when I started last August.
> On the weight loss front was 19 st 9lb last August and 15 st 10 this morning, going to eat a big plate of chicken curry now with about 20 naan breads and not feel guilty
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48598611


Brilliant ride, well done


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Apr 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Managed my first ( quite possibly my last as well ) imperial century today. Well pleased with it, I certainly couldn't have done that when I started last August.
> On the weight loss front was 19 st 9lb last August and 15 st 10 this morning, going to eat a big plate of chicken curry now with about 20 naan breads and not feel guilty
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48598611


Seriously well done.


----------



## boybiker (13 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Speed doesn't matter at all, or so I keep telling myself


 
I managed to hit 36 MPH last night. Was scary how fast some of the others were descending into the dark! I dont think the tint on my glasses were helping much. I must remember to put my clear lenses in next time I do a night ride!!



Creakyknee said:


> Managed my first ( quite possibly my last as well ) imperial century today. Well pleased with it, I certainly couldn't have done that when I started last August.
> On the weight loss front was 19 st 9lb last August and 15 st 10 this morning, going to eat a big plate of chicken curry now with about 20 naan breads and not feel guilty
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48598611


 
Well done its funny how the mileage creeps up and passes by!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Managed my first ( quite possibly my last as well ) imperial century today. Well pleased with it, I certainly couldn't have done that when I started last August.
> On the weight loss front was 19 st 9lb last August and 15 st 10 this morning, going to eat a big plate of chicken curry now with about 20 naan breads and not feel guilty
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48598611


Well done, I have no aspirations of riding that far, I think about once in a while though.


Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Hope you manage it. At least I don't have any such aspirations. My main aim is not to be last on any around here.


Your like me Mo, I just want improve myself, I know I have a couple, but any serious rider will take them.
Well I managed to get out 4 times today, but only totalled 21 miles, as we are having a stud wall built.
I did manage to get a few p.b.'s though.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48534571#851024376
http://app.strava.com/activities/48534571#851024384
2nd ride
http://app.strava.com/activities/48555257#851468800
This was a p.b, though for some reasons it doesn't show as one, it does in the listings. an increase of 6.6 mph from 17.6 to 24.2
http://app.strava.com/activities/48555257
4th ride another that doesn't show as one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48594385#852179537 again an increase of 6.2mph from 15.2 to 21.4 puts me 2nd out of 10.
As for the Challenge both Rocky and Mo are pulling away from me.

Total of 222.93 miles since Sunday @ 14.26mph with 9,611 ft of climbing (well gentle slopes really)


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, I have no aspirations of riding that far, I think about once in a while though.
> 
> Your like me Mo, I just want improve myself, I know I have a couple, but any serious rider will take them.
> Well I managed to get out 4 times today, but only totalled 21 miles, as we are having a stud wall built.
> ...


Currently chucking it down and supposed to be quite a bad week so can't see me keeping the miles up this week.


----------



## RWright (14 Apr 2013)

I got out a little late this evening. I went to check out this route for local animal shelter benefit ride that is coming up in May. They have a 100k, 50k and 10 mile route to choose from. I know the area but it has been a while (over 20 years at least) since I had actually gone to some of the far points on the route. My dentist told me he likes to ride out there but I didn't pay much attention. I should have, the riding out there is brilliant. I will be spending more time out there for sure. It doesn't look like things have change out there since I was there a long time ago, very little traffic and very smooth road surface for country roads. It also has thick forest with big trees lining most of the area, so the wind and sun will be much easier to deal with.

I sort of wanted to see how I did with my time on the 50k route to start with. I rode out to the route and reset my Garmin when I got there, I also stopped it and reset it when I finished. I though I knew the start and finish points but even though I have the exact same distance to the tenth of a mile, Strava will still not give me credit for the segment even though when I went to make a segment it wanted to use the name of the segment that is already there. I should have just let the Garmin stay on the whole time rather than resetting it.

I would have came in second on the 50k ride (at least of the Strava riders) with even the very slow casual ride I did today, stopping to take pictures and just riding slow and enjoying how peaceful it was. First place last year was over a half hour ahead of my time, he might be hard to beat. I doubt if I passed or was overtaken by more than 20 cars on the entire charity ride route.

There was only one five mile or so section of what I consider buzzy road surface on it, it was great. I wanted to do the 100k route today but I was delayed on my start time (I rode nearly an hour in the dark) and I had not eaten what I thought might be enough to try it today anyway. It is a little remote and I didn't want to carry food with me or have to stop at one of the few small stores on the route for food. It was a fun day discovering a new playground. http://app.strava.com/activities/48677624


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2013)

Sounds like you are discovering some lovely routes Rocky.
I ventured out this morning and went half way up the side of Loch Earn. You can go right round it but it was absolutely chucking it down and the wind was picking up so I just turned and came back the same way. I will give it a try on a more pleasant day, probably a Sunday morning as it can be a bit busy during the week. My back was getting a bit achy pushing into the wind anyway. I had to wring my socks and gloves out when I got back it was so wet but at least it wasn't cold.


----------



## RWright (14 Apr 2013)

Nice job getting out in the rain and wind Mo. I saw your speed too.  I am glad it is warming up some there now. Hopefully the rain goes away soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2013)

Very warm but very windy here in Leicester. Second day of rest for me but hoping to finish the Challenge next week.

Well done to all getting out


----------



## Creakyknee (14 Apr 2013)

Absolutely bucketing down and blowing a gale here, probably going to give today a miss


----------



## Billy Adam (14 Apr 2013)

Beautiful if windy ride this morning. First KOM  https://www.strava.com/activities/48726575


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Beautiful if windy ride this morning. First KOM  https://www.strava.com/activities/48726575


Nice one Billy.
6 p.b.'s and this
http://app.strava.com/activities/48728419#855757568
Nearly got blown off a least twice on that stretch.
forgot my water bottle so had to buy a small bottle (hate doing that). Had to stop twice to strip off clothing (well some of it), as it was much warmer than I expected.
although windy it doesn't seem so hard as the east wind we had.
I forgot my speed is down yet again, I think I will just have to settle at 13.5-14mph avg.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I forgot my speed is down yet again, I think I will just have to settle at 13.5-14mph avg.


 
I think trying to cram in miles for this challenge isn't helping Nigel. At least for me anyway. Could probably do with a few days off but it wouldn't be possible to make up the miles again if I did so I keep plodding away. I think if we manage to complete it we will all be due a nice two or three days off!


----------



## IanA (14 Apr 2013)

Joined the club for the Sunday ride this morning. Two options, 10 miler, or 25 miler...I wanted more, so went for the first time, for the longer ride, broken into two for a pit stop at a cafe as standard !

No rain, warm, and .......a tail wind going out. Which on the return meant a Stonking HEADWING ! OMG it was strong, even trying to draft behind a pro was hardwork as you can tell from the return times.

Great fun, good guys and I really felt I had improved over the last month or so....

http://app.strava.com/activities/48734607
http://app.strava.com/activities/48734537

back to work tomorrow so that's it for 6 days 

cheers

Ian


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think trying to cram in miles for this challenge isn't helping Nigel. At least for me anyway. Could probably do with a few days off but it wouldn't be possible to make up the miles again if I did so I keep plodding away. I think if we manage to complete it we will all be due a nice two or three days off!


I could take one off at my current rate, my avg daily mileage so far this month is 29.32miles which would give cycling every day 879.45miles, so in theory I could take two off.


----------



## spooks (14 Apr 2013)

Totally misjudged the clothing today. I thought with the wind it wouldn't feel so warm. Got that wrong!! I was roasting within 10 minutes but too stubborn to turn back.
Also changed my saddle yesterday but got the positioning a bit wrong so now my arms ache. My multi tool disintigrated yesterday and couldn't work out how to fix it so left it at home so I couldn't adjust the saddle.
Despite that I still did my longest ride yet. Might have to branch out and go somewhere else next weekend. I'm getting a little bored of doing the same loop again and again.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48734488


----------



## simmi (14 Apr 2013)

OMG, OMG, I thought I had ridden in wind before, I was wrong!!!!!!!
Great club ride 62.5 miles in 4:01:32 at 15.5mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48746135

When I got back my face was black! I looked like a coal miner, on the open ground the wind was blowing the soil off the fields, never seen anything like it. I was riding at 45 degrees with the cross wind crazy!

Down wind I was a God, the first time I have touched 40mph, look at this segment,http://app.strava.com/activities/48746135#856092931, 29.1 mph on the flat amazing, Joint KOM out of 189 (for now until Adam puts his time in)

Off to bed now for some sleep on nights again, OT I must be mad


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2013)

simmi said:


> OMG, OMG, I thought I had ridden in wind before, I was wrong!!!!!!!
> Great club ride 62.5 miles in 4:01:32 at 15.5mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/48746135
> 
> ...


Well done on your times and getting out in this wind, it's amazing though that as you do more, it doesn't bother you quite as much, for me it wasn't so much the wind but control in strong side gust's
This is one I took on the way back from London, must have been something like for you.


----------



## simmi (14 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done on your times and getting out in this wind, it's amazing though that as you do more, it doesn't bother you quite as much, for me it wasn't so much the wind but control in strong side gust's
> This is one I took on the way back from London, must have been something like for you.
> View attachment 21975


That photo is spot on, just what I was riding through.
It was extreme today at one point was doing 8mph on the flat giving it everything!


----------



## boybiker (14 Apr 2013)

The weather here is beautiful all be it a tad windy! It's the first time I have worn shorts this year! :O

Shame it was only a quick recovery ride after my Saturday night ride as the weather is great! I felt like I could of kept going to put in some miles but I dont want to burn myself out as I'm going to ride to work all week if the weathers not too bad 

http://app.strava.com/activities/48766123


----------



## Chriswas (14 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done on your times and getting out in this wind, it's amazing though that as you do more, it doesn't bother you quite as much, for me it wasn't so much the wind but control in strong side gust's
> This is one I took on the way back from London, must have been something like for you.
> View attachment 21975



I also rode through a few dust storms this morning. I just about perfected breathing through the corner of my mouth. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2013)

Like this section, though not quite as bad.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48728419#855757554
That I think was the worst segment as they were strong side winds from the S about 10mph


----------



## Dan Allison (14 Apr 2013)

After a non cycling month (been going to gym though) i got out today,

I had lost all motivation to get on with the bad weather. But with the sunshine today i got out! And loved it, shorts and a shirt and a warm breeze,

Long live the summer!!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/48779266


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2013)

I think I might have to forgo the challenge as I need a new rear tyre, bit disappointed it's only lasted since Nov I think, just 2000-2500 miles, and I think the front bearings are shot.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Apr 2013)

Jealous off all of your work...apart from this


simmi said:


> OMG, OMG, I thought I had ridden in wind before, I was wrong!!!!!!!
> When I got back my face was black! I looked like a coal miner, on the open ground the wind was blowing the soil off the fields, never seen anything like it. I was riding at 45 degrees with the cross wind crazy


 
Have been off the bike week as have a horrible cough and have been playing squash as it isn't raining in a squash court (I am awful but am improving with every game). Have some spin classes this week so they'll take my time as opposed to a real bike. Hoping for a dry weekend next time as I don't have work.


----------



## IanA (14 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I might have to forgo the challenge as I need a new rear tyre, bit disappointed it's only lasted since Nov I think, just 2000-2500 miles, and I think the front bearings are shot.


your wearing it out Nigel !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> your wearing it out Nigel !



There is a bulge in the side wall and its splitting just above the rim.


----------



## RWright (14 Apr 2013)

I am waiting to go out for a Sunday cruise on my town bike. The radar shows one small rain cloud over the entire state and guess where it is.  That will teach me about putting off riding so I can do household chores first. Live and learn.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I could take one off at my current rate, my avg daily mileage so far this month is 29.32miles which would give cycling every day 879.45miles, so in theory I could take two off.


Just back from visiting my dad and there are gale force winds. Bits of branches lying around and people's bins blown over, etc. Unless it abates considerably will definitely have to be a day off. Rest of the week looks a bit iffy too. :-(


----------



## RWright (15 Apr 2013)

I am doing another spring challenge in addition to the Specialized Spring Challenge. I need 36 miles a day for the next 7 days to make it. (going to be hard for me to do)  I was slack today and just cruised my normal 16 mile track. It was a nice workout on the Townie, you can't really stand and ride it because of a pedal forward design for comfort and low seat height. Riding it is a little rougher now, not being able to stand and move around on the bike as much, plus it weighs twice as much as my drop bar bikes and it has a front suspension for added inefficiency .

It never rained and the time is only 8:40 pm here now, maybe I'll take out a drop bar bike for a night spin.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting my dad and there are gale force winds. Bits of branches lying around and people's bins blown over, etc. Unless it abates considerably will definitely have to be a day off. Rest of the week looks a bit iffy too. :-(


If you can get out only for 10 miles or so whilst its bad it keeps it ticking over. With your mileage it will help too. I did a quick 6 mile test of the front bearing, it all adds up.
My rear tyre.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Apr 2013)

Having a good day today. Had my ears syringed this morning, now I appreciate most of you won't know how exciting this is but trust me to get your hearing back is magical, I need it doing roughly every 2 years. The downside was when I went out on my bike I could hear all the small noises that have evaded me for the last 6 months, chain whirring, gears changing and even tyre hum! Nothing wrong though. The ride was marvellous, warm and windy, I could hear birds singing and cars approaching again. I only did my 7.9 mile circuit as I have the night shift approaching but knocked a full minute off and I wasn't really going for it. Giving an avg of over 16mph.
I hope this is the first warm ride of many to come.

Stil haven't gone clipless.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Having a good day today. Had my ears syringed, now I appreciate most of you won't know how exciting this is but trust me to get your hearing back is magical, I need it doing roughly every 2 years. The downside was when I went out on my bike I could hear all the small noises that have evaded me for the last 6 months, chain whirring, gears changing and even tyre hum! Nothing wrong though. The ride was marvellous, warm and windy, I could hear birds singing and cars approaching again. I only did my 7.9 mile circuit as I have the night shift approaching but knocked a full minute off and I wasn't really going for it. Giving an avg of over 16mph.
> I hope this is the first warm ride of many to come.


I get there sometimes Brian only to end back up with an avg 13.42 over 31.42 miles. Shocking really, I did over 17mph last Tuesday., and I do know what you mean about the ears.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Apr 2013)

I have an Open University exam a week tomorrow so can't really afford the time to cycle before then...just 8 days to go...now the sun is shining I'm finding it really difficult to keep my discipline....only read a couple of pages of this thread so not completely up to speed with what's going on, hope its okay to vent a little frustration with being confined to barracks here, and hopefully get involved more when free again.


----------



## deadpool7 (15 Apr 2013)

Got a 20 mile ride in on the road bike yesterday which was the most mileage I've done yet. Rode over 30 miles total for the week. Was an excellent week of cycling for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Got a 20 mile ride in on the road bike yesterday which was the most mileage I've done yet. Rode over 30 miles total for the week. Was an excellent week of cycling for me.


Well done. I bet your having better weather than us.


----------



## deadpool7 (15 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done. I bet your having better weather than us.


 
Just a smidge  

Was in the high 80's/low 90's all week and sunny. This week will be 70's/80's and sunny. I love it!


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Apr 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Just a smidge
> 
> Was in the high 80's/low 90's all week and sunny. This week will be 70's/80's and sunny. I love it!


 wow, we could do with some of that here!


----------



## thegravestoneman (15 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you can get out only for 10 miles or so whilst its bad it keeps it ticking over. With your mileage it will help too. I did a quick 6 mile test of the front bearing, it all adds up.
> My rear tyre.
> 
> View attachment 22006


is that a bit of brake rubbing?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> is that a bit of brake rubbing?


It was mentioned in the tech form, blocks are pretty central



This isn't so clear, should have changed lens really.


Though as the wheel is as straight as a donkeys hind leg, it is feasible.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2013)

Anyone want a scope. (I know wrong section) it's more the picture than the sale. Though it has to got go fund the wheels.



Window to the Universe. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr
I took the picture of the nebula with it.


----------



## thegravestoneman (15 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was mentioned in the tech form, blocks are pretty central
> View attachment 22021
> 
> This isn't so clear, should have changed lens really.
> ...


It does look like rubbing but it is hard to see how it could be the blocks because they look to be clear of the tyre? unless something moves under braking forces. I reminds me of what the old bottle dynamo's used to do, ho hum guess I am not much help on that.


----------



## boybiker (15 Apr 2013)

I managed to get a good time and a few PB's on my commute home which was nice but the weather was good and not too much wind compared to how it has been of late!

Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/48956523

I'm also at 25% of the strava challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> It does look like rubbing but it is hard to see how it could be the blocks because they look to be clear of the tyre? unless something moves under braking forces. I reminds me of what the old bottle dynamo's used to do, ho hum guess I am not much help on that.


The last blocks were off a little before I changed them but new ones with the tyres or about the same time, though when I think about it, the rear were replaced sometime after the tyre, so it could be old damage just surfacing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed to get a good time and a few PB's on my commute home which was nice but the weather was good and not too much wind compared to how it has been of late!
> 
> Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/48956523
> 
> I'm also at 25% of the strava challenge


 
Plenty of time for you to complete it yet. It's only an average of 41 miles a day, you could do that before breakfast


----------



## Creakyknee (15 Apr 2013)

Decent ride this afternoon, weather felt almost warm but the headwind was fierce on the way back. Felt really tired last ten miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/48974673#


----------



## boybiker (15 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Plenty of time for you to complete it yet. It's only an average of 41 miles a day, you could do that before breakfast


 
I'm not sure the miles I do in my dreams count on strava  . Joking aside I have got the last week of April off work so I might be able to do some longer rides although I have got a sportive so dont want to over do it!


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2013)

Well as I planned a short while back, I took a train from Raynes Park to Horsley and cycled to join the RideLondon route as it headed away from West Horsley thru Newlands Corner, Abinger Hammer, Forest Green, Leith Hill, Dorking and Box Hill and continued to follow it thru its planned route back to Wimbledon. Have now done a significant portion of the 100 mile route save for the central London bits.

Newlands Corner is definitely the first significant challenge, but while it is steep it didn't seem to go on very long, or maybe that was my imagination as it was quite straight. The way down was fun!

Leith Hill is a nightmare! I had real problems here, had to stop halfway and get some refreshment down me. I doubt it will pose too much of an issue to the fit and ready hardcore amateurs, but to those doing this for charity with lesser experience or fitness its going to be the hill which finds them out. There's going to be a lot of walking with bikes here I think. Oh, and the downhill part is epic. I managed 37.9 mph according to Strava, 38.1 mph according to everywhere else.

Box Hill was the lesser challenge of the 3 grade 4 hills IMO. It looks daunting as you approach it from Dorking, but its a pleasant gentle grind. There's a couple of bits which gets a little steep, but having done the other 2 hills plus 25 odd miles by this point I didn't have an issue with Box Hill. Of course I was gently pushing thru it, if I was actually racing like a lot of folk will it may be quite energy sapping.

Had a lovely lunch at the top then carried on the RideLondon route back to Wimbledon, then home.

Was VERY pleased with the 13.5 mph average speed considering the last time I did a 55 mile route I took in no grade 4 hills and managed 12 mph. Cadence seems pretty stuck at 70, my average heart rate also pleased me, dropping down to 156bpm versus mid to high 160's.

Weather became clear and sunny at the top of Box Hill, but prior I got a bit of rain and was quite windy on occasions, I got pushed sideways at one point which hasnt happened to this extent, that certainly woke me up!

I'm definitely making progress and feeling faster on the flats too. Hill climbing really needs work though.

http://app.strava.com/activities/48970852

Few pics (iPhone....sorry)

Newlands Corner View







Leith Hill summit (boring I know)






Box Hill View






Will post some of these details in my RideLondon thread too.


----------



## Billy Adam (15 Apr 2013)

Nice ride tonight out in shorts first time in ages https://www.strava.com/activities/48981612


----------



## RWright (16 Apr 2013)

I did my first metric 100 today. It was a little breezy in places but not bad at all overall. I had planned a totally different route out around the biggest lake in my area but when I got to the local airport (about 9 miles from home) for a quick look around something happened to my right eye. I started seeing things, a lot of things. It looked sort of like when black ink or black drops of some sort are dropped into water, like those bad guys in the Harry Potter movies when they are coming in to wreak havoc. It was kind of strange. I couldn't really feel that anything had got in my eye so it sort of got me on edge. I was thinking, is this what happens when you have a stroke, then I thought, if so, I hope I only lose memory of bad stuff I don't want to remember anyway.  I even find myself strange for having that thought at that particular time. I then thought maybe it is a detached retina, I remember a friend of mine telling me about it happening to her but I forgot the exact details. I was thinking great, just what I need, having to get eye surgery, I hope they can give me 20/20 vision with one of those Lasik machines or something while they are at it.  I stopped for a couple of minutes there to collect myself.

I then looked at my Garmin and knew the doctor's office would be closed by the time I could get home and call so I started riding back toward home. If I closed my right eye all the dots and swirls and stuff were gone so I rode like that a little ways, after a few minutes my right eye cleared up some but I could still see a few dots. I didn't want to head out into even more rural area like I was. It was better about 8 miles later so I combined several of the routes closer to home to do the 100k. It wasn't that bad, temperature was great, slightly overcast so the sun was not a problem at all. I got home and put some drops in my eyes (I might put some in my saddle bag ) and things are still a little cloudy but I am hoping it was just an insect that got in my eye and I didn't notice it. I am going to see how it is in the morning and get it checked out if necessary.

A strange way to get my first metric century but I got it.


----------



## RWright (16 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you can get out only for 10 miles or so whilst its bad it keeps it ticking over. With your mileage it will help too. I did a quick 6 mile test of the front bearing, it all adds up.
> My rear tyre.
> 
> View attachment 22006


 
Nigel, I would not ride that tire. Bin it, that kind of thing can put you under a truck.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2013)

Well done on your first metric century Rocky. You have put in a lot of work this past few weeks.
Sorry to hear about your problems with your eye and hopefully you are right and it was just something like an insect. At first the way you described it, I thought it might be the start of a migraine but I presume you didn't go on to develop one?

Weather is atrocious here today. Currently really torrential rain with winds already picking up and supposed to be gale force later. I ain't going out in that. I am actually getting a bit fed up of going out every day anyway and feel I need some time off the bike to recover so I can start enjoying it again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Nigel, I would not ride that tire. Bin it, that kind of thing can put you under a truck.


As Mo said well done on your 1st metric century, I hope things are ok with the eye this morning.
I got a continental ultra race (cheap I know but need these wheels too, also have one of this one the front and found it better than the R1), I am sure that if what ever caused the damage, and I think it might have been some brake rub in the early days of the tyre being on.
On the wheel front the front is totally u.s. as the dust cap on the bearing wont stay in place, it drifts away as the wheel rotates an there is a clicking sound (occasionally), again a bit disappointed as I doubt they have covered more tan 6,500 miles (Weinnman XR18's if anyone wants to comment on them)
If it had not been for this I would have passed 5,000 miles yesterday, since I started in June last year.
It that time I have ridden 30.96 days (total ride time) covered 4977.36 miles, @ 13.4mph (last year 13.14mph, this 13.85mph) max sp 34.9mph, an average of 27.35 miles everyday I ride, which was 182 days out of 297 days, a total 212,969ft climbed avg of 1170ft per day ( again more this year than last but but only by 160ft or so), 39ft per mile last yr, 47ft/mile this.
This should be taken with a pinch of salt but from what I could work out I have used 239,149 calories an estimated weight lose (if diet had stayed the same) of approx. 4st 12lb (68lb for or American cousins, and 31Kg in metric money)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done on your first metric century Rocky. You have put in a lot of work this past few weeks.
> Sorry to hear about your problems with your eye and hopefully you are right and it was just something like an insect. At first the way you described it, I thought it might be the start of a migraine but I presume you didn't go on to develop one?
> 
> Weather is atrocious here today. Currently really torrential rain with winds already picking up and supposed to be gale force later. I ain't going out in that. I am actually getting a bit fed up of going out every day anyway and feel I need some time off the bike to recover so I can start enjoying it again.


It's calm here at the moment, Mo just wish the bike was ok, I could have got out for a quick 20 miles or so.


----------



## RWright (16 Apr 2013)

I did some interwebing for black spots, they seem to be common with age but it seems they can also be signs of a whole range of things even up to inoperable brain tumors.  I know, some medical chat forums can get way out there very quickly but I think I might play it safe with this and give my blood pressure Dr. a call to check if this might be common with my blood pressure medications then go see an eye Dr. I do feel much better after reading at the Mayo Clinic site but they advise caution and recommend getting it checked out. I had never heard of it before and it gave me a little scare. 

I hope the weather gets nice for you soon. I think you can make it on the challenge. I wouldn't hurt myself doing it but I think it is helping my riding. I have been wanting to sort of push my endurance to the next level. The weather here has been really nice for riding. just socks, shoes, riding shorts and short sleeve jersey, plus I am hardly breaking a sweat. I didn't even wear a headband today. I will email the National Weather Service and tell them to send some your way.


----------



## RWright (16 Apr 2013)

Nigel, I was going to send you a couple of tires if you didn't get that thing off there.  I hope you can get your front hub sorted. The continental should be fine, I hope you get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Apr 2013)

Well done on the 100k RWright and fingers crossed for you at the Eye Docs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Nigel, I was going to send you a couple of tires if you didn't get that thing off there.  I hope you can get your front hub sorted. The continental should be fine, I hope you get a lot of wear out of it.


Thanks Rocky, I can usually stretch to a tyre, it's the wheels that are causing me problems, with everything that changing here, not much free cash, though I can get a R501 for just under £60 for tomorrow, the back will need to wait till next wk, I know cheaper buying in sets, but I cant wait that long if I am to complete the challenge.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's calm here at the moment, Mo just wish the bike was ok, I could have got out for a quick 20 miles or so.


I'll lend you a bike if you lend me your weather.  Seriously though, hope you get it fixed soon. I am starting to feel like I am not that bothered about the challenge any more. I feel like it is taking some of the pleasure out of cycling by mile chasing all the time. First thing tomorrow morning looks slightly better so I will probably go out but not sure I will go very far.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll lend you a bike if you lend me your weather.  Seriously though, hope you get it fixed soon. I am starting to feel like I am not that bothered about the challenge any more. I feel like it is taking some of the pleasure out of cycling by mile chasing all the time. First thing tomorrow morning looks slightly better so I will probably go out but not sure I will go very far.


I know what you mean, but it would nice just to do one, a bit like a 100Km ride ect..
Well I have been offered £55 for the scope from Cashconvertors. which means I should be able to get a set of R500/501 (plus spacer) for tomorrow, from CRC.
Thanks for the offer, would cost me more in travel than the wheels.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am starting to feel like I am not that bothered about the challenge any more. I feel like it is taking some of the pleasure out of cycling by mile chasing all the time.


Forget the challenge and enjoy your ride, no really, don't let it get to you it's about having fun out there. 
(Says the bloke with no Strava of his own).


----------



## lavoisier (16 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I did my first metric 100 today. It was a little breezy in places but not bad at all overall. I had planned a totally different route out around the biggest lake in my area but when I got to the local airport (about 9 miles from home) for a quick look around something happened to my right eye. I started seeing things, a lot of things. It looked sort of like when black ink or black drops of some sort are dropped into water, like those bad guys in the Harry Potter movies when they are coming in to wreak havoc. It was kind of strange. I couldn't really feel that anything had got in my eye so it sort of got me on edge. I was thinking, is this what happens when you have a stroke, then I thought, if so, I hope I only lose memory of bad stuff I don't want to remember anyway.  I even find myself strange for having that thought at that particular time. I then thought maybe it is a detached retina, I remember a friend of mine telling me about it happening to her but I forgot the exact details. I was thinking great, just what I need, having to get eye surgery, I hope they can give me 20/20 vision with one of those Lasik machines or something while they are at it.  I stopped for a couple of minutes there to collect myself.
> 
> I then looked at my Garmin and knew the doctor's office would be closed by the time I could get home and call so I started riding back toward home. If I closed my right eye all the dots and swirls and stuff were gone so I rode like that a little ways, after a few minutes my right eye cleared up some but I could still see a few dots. I didn't want to head out into even more rural area like I was. It was better about 8 miles later so I combined several of the routes closer to home to do the 100k. It wasn't that bad, temperature was great, slightly overcast so the sun was not a problem at all. I got home and put some drops in my eyes (I might put some in my saddle bag ) and things are still a little cloudy but I am hoping it was just an insect that got in my eye and I didn't notice it. I am going to see how it is in the morning and get it checked out if necessary.
> 
> A strange way to get my first metric century but I got it.


 
Very well done under very difficult and harrowing circumstances. Please let us know how the eye is.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I have been offered £55 for the scope from Cashconvertors. which means I should be able to get a set of R500/501 (plus spacer) for tomorrow, from CRC. .


Way hay, new wheel on the way then!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Forget the challenge and enjoy your ride, no really, don't let it get to you it's about having fun out there.
> (Says the bloke with no Strava of his own).


Deep down I know this myself. I have been getting saddle sore and an achy back and I must admit it is spoiling my rides a bit. I am as well using this horrible few days of weather we are currently having to have a rest. When I started the challenge I said I would be quite happy with the half way badge and I have done that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Deep down I know this myself. I have been getting saddle sore and an achy back and I must admit it is spoiling my rides a bit. I am as well using this horrible few days of weather we are currently having to have a rest. When I started the challenge I said I would be quite happy with the half way badge and I have done that.


 
I think you have done fantastically well on it so far. It is a lot of mileage to do in a month. If you did it every month you would hit nearly 10,000 miles for the year, which is some serious riding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Forget the challenge and enjoy your ride, no really, don't let it get to you it's about having fun out there.
> (Says the bloke with no Strava of his own).


 
Get yourself on Strava, you can take it as seriously as you want. I'm finding the challenges give me that extra push to do a few more miles than I probably would


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get yourself on Strava, you can take it as seriously as you want. I'm finding the challenges give me that extra push to do a few more miles than I probably would


I am looking at smart phones to replace my prehistoric mobile.
Something like this deal;
http://shop.tescomobile.com/mobile-phones/pay-monthly/htc/desire+c?deal=7821

I would love an IPhone like my wife's, but cannot justify the cost.


----------



## AndyPeace (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll lend you a bike if you lend me your weather.  Seriously though, hope you get it fixed soon.* I am starting to feel like I am not that bothered about the challenge any more*. I feel like it is taking some of the pleasure out of cycling by mile chasing all the time. First thing tomorrow morning looks slightly better so I will probably go out but not sure I will go very far.


Strava is a blessing and a curse. It's good that it pushes us a little more than we might do otherwise. It's bad when it becomes a chore to forfil challenge targets. That's not what cycling is about. You've already achieved a mighty amount of miles this month and should be proud. Strava doesn't know you and it certainly doesn't own you....
At the beginning of this month I was adement I would complete this challenge but I've stepped back. I'm feeling that cycling less is doing me as much good as cycling lots over the last few months. I'm making better speeds and enjoying the miles. There's a balance needed in getting the miles in and giving the body chance to recover and adapt. I'm also seriously thinking of liberating myself and going for a long ride without the gps... though I get shivers when ever I go to commit to this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am looking at smart phones to replace my prehistoric mobile.
> Something like this deal;
> http://shop.tescomobile.com/mobile-phones/pay-monthly/htc/desire c?deal=7821
> 
> I would love an IPhone like my wife's, but cannot justify the cost.


 
You don't need anything flash for Strava. A cheap bike computer will do as long as you can pull a gpx file off it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You don't need anything flash for Strava. A cheap bike computer will do as long as you can pull a gpx file off it.


 
Should have said it will also need GPS, if you need a new phone anyway, the phone route is probably the cheapest way to do it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Strava is a blessing and a curse. It's good that it pushes us a little more than we might do otherwise. It's bad when it becomes a chore to forfil challenge targets. That's not what cycling is about. You've already achieved a mighty amount of miles this month and should be proud. Strava doesn't know you and it certainly doesn't own you....
> At the beginning of this month I was adement I would complete this challenge but I've stepped back. I'm feeling that cycling less is doing me as much good as cycling lots over the last few months. I'm making better speeds and enjoying the miles. There's a balance needed in getting the miles in and giving the body chance to recover and adapt. I'm also seriously thinking of liberating myself and going for a long ride without the gps... though I get shivers when ever I go to commit to this.


To me strava really is about how you improve over time, not against each other, there are also other sites that do segments, rwgps.
RS10's seen these for £100, the R501's dont come with skewers. Does any one know what planet x, delivery is like.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2013)

What about these Nigel. Any good. I have purchased from them several times and they have been pretty quick.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-W...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item48511f1029


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What about these Nigel. Any good. I have purchased from them several times and they have been pretty quick.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-W...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item48511f1029


I came across those Mo, I also need a 7sp spacer for the cassette, just trying to debate if the RS10 are worth £10 extra at my level, but £10 will buy me a new shirt from Lidl if I can get there on Thursday


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What about these Nigel. Any good. I have purchased from them several times and they have been pretty quick.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-W...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item48511f1029


Thanks mo, I went with the RS10's in the end hopefully here by Thur/Fri, but I guess my attempt at this challenge is over.
You never know if they roll better, I might even be a tad faster.


----------



## Rayvon (16 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What about these Nigel. Any good. I have purchased from them several times and they have been pretty quick.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-W...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item48511f1029



Very good wheels, just bought some last week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

2 KOMS and one segment taken from 46th to 7th

http://app.strava.com/activities/49110608

I love riding in the wind


----------



## boybiker (16 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 2 KOMS and one segment taken from 46th to 7th
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49110608
> 
> I love riding in the wind


 
Try having the wind in your face  hehe.

I managed a commute to and from work today. My commutes in the morning seem to be pretty slow this week although the wind has been against me. On the way home today it was pretty still so I got a few PB's which was nice. The weather was so nice I even extended my commute a little bit!

Ride home: http://app.strava.com/activities/49103668


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Try having the wind in your face  hehe.
> 
> I managed a commute to and from work today. My commutes in the morning seem to be pretty slow this week although the wind has been against me. On the way home today it was pretty still so I got a few PB's which was nice. The weather was so nice I even extended my commute a little bit!
> 
> Ride home: http://app.strava.com/activities/49103668


 
I did, I've biked just shy of 50 miles today and at least 40 of them were into the wind!

Nice speed you had there.


----------



## boybiker (16 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did, I've biked just shy of 50 miles today and at least 40 of them were into the wind!
> 
> Nice speed you had there.


 
I thought you had a tail wind!

My speed shocked me considering the slight de tour I took meant I got caught at 3 sets of lights as well as the lights/traffic on my normal route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I thought you had a tail wind!
> 
> My speed shocked me considering the slight de tour I took meant I got caught at 3 sets of lights as well as the lights/traffic on my normal route.


 
I did on those three sections, but they weren't even two miles in total


----------



## AndyPeace (16 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 2 KOMS and one segment taken from 46th to 7th
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49110608
> 
> I love riding in the wind


 
Me too! though I've barley been out today, just the basic work route... flew up Crookbarrow Way  ...an improvement from yesterdays 14.9mph avg over the half mile of 3.3% grade to 17.7mph avg (16th). I was on form today so I'm blagging it's not all down to the wind... I was dressed for spring and well fed and rested and the bike is stripped down to it's summer getup....especailly true as I made progress on other segments which are protected from the breeze and made a good overall avg for the ride in and back, so I hit the breeze both ways...and most of the time it's just a pesky side wind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

I will just sit here and wait for the wheels, by that time the wind will have gone.


----------



## Typhon (16 Apr 2013)

Just been out for an evening ride. The wind is just brutal. Saw more bikes out than any time since the Olympics. Strange that they all come out for the sunshine when it's so windy, there were almost none out last week when it was grey but still. I know which I prefer!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2013)

Absolutely detest the wind. Would even prefer pouring rain. It is finally easing down here now. Tomorrow morning first thing looks reasonably calm. More strong winds forecast again for Thursday though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

Wind is usually strongest during the day, easing as temp drops in the evening.


Typhon said:


> Just been out for an evening ride. The wind is just brutal. Saw more bikes out than any time since the Olympics. Strange that they all come out for the sunshine when it's so windy, there were almost none out last week when it was grey but still. I know which I prefer!!


I saw a few today, quite a few the last time I was out, sometime last year (sorry Sunday).


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I will just sit here and wait for the wheels, by that time the wind will have gone.[/quot e]
> I can lend you a front wheel if you want, i have two that are not great but are usable . They are 700c,s that you use right?. If this is any good i can get them to you after 3 tomorrow


----------



## philinmerthyr (16 Apr 2013)

Excellent 15 miles through the Brecon Beacons. It's great that this view is only 3 miles from my front door. The only down side was a broken spoke.


----------



## User28924 (16 Apr 2013)

2 and 1/2 weeks since I got my road bike and I did my first full 50 miles today without stopping. The last 10 I kinda died on, serious struggle to just keep turning the pedals, some serious pain and a headwind didn't help, but it was still good. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/49095513


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

User28924 said:


> 2 and 1/2 weeks since I got my road bike and I did my first full 50 miles today without stopping. The last 10 I kinda died on, serious struggle to just keep turning the pedals, some serious pain and a headwind didn't help, but it was still good.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49095513


Well done, probably not the best day to do your first 50miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2013)

Thats really kind of you, but hopefully the new ones will be here by Thursday, I wont get chance to get out tomorrow anyway, loads to do.


----------



## User28924 (16 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, probably not the best day to do your first 50miles.


 
Haha, at least it was nice and sunny


----------



## SWSteve (16 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Just been out for an evening ride. The wind is just brutal. Saw more bikes out than any time since the Olympics. Strange that they all come out for the sunshine when it's so windy, there were almost none out last week when it was grey but still. I know which I prefer!!


 I always see loads on days when it is mild and I am driving to other places. The jealousy I have incredible, and yet when I go out and it's cold...not a single other rider.

Last saturday there were 5 of us in about 200m of cyclepath


----------



## RWright (17 Apr 2013)

Another nice day for riding here. I took my phone to get a few pictures at a big local lake. This is one of my favorite roads. It has very low traffic and rolling hills with a smooth surface. You can stand or sit, coast, grind, spin, however you want to ride it. It is only about 4 or 5 miles long, but there are many others just beyond this area, in a big lake area, very similar to it, that I will be riding more as the year rolls along. These new roads I am riding are making things more interesting.

I didn't have my camera out when I ran up on two huge Turkey Vultures eating something in the road. A car had just overtaken me and I noticed the birds barely even flinched when it went by them. I start singing to try and scare them, they don't pay any attention. I yell, they don't even look up. I was getting closer now and a little nervous about them flying into me when I got beside them, these bird wingspan must have been about 6 feet. I finally came out of the saddle and started sprinting at them as hard as I could go, while I was doing my Klingon death scream. That did the trick, I am just glad nobody was around. Small children might have been emotionally scarred for years, adults too for that matter.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Apr 2013)

Funny story! Love it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Another nice day for riding here. I took my phone to get a few pictures at a big local lake. This is one of my favorite roads. It has very low traffic and rolling hills with a smooth surface. You can stand or sit, coast, grind, spin, however you want to ride it. It is only about 4 or 5 miles long, but there are many others just beyond this area, in a big lake area, very similar to it, that I will be riding more as the year rolls along. These new roads I am riding are making things more interesting.
> 
> I didn't have my camera out when I ran up on two huge Turkey Vultures eating something in the road. A car had just overtaken me and I noticed the birds barely even flinched when it went by them. I start singing to try and scare them, they don't pay any attention. I yell, they don't even look up. I was getting closer now and a little nervous about them flying into me when I got beside them, these bird wingspan must have been about 6 feet. I finally came out of the saddle and started sprinting at them as hard as I could go, while I was doing my Klingon death scream. That did the trick, I am just glad nobody was around. Small children might have been emotionally scarred for years, adults too for that matter.


If thats the condition of your roads Rocky, don't ever come over here, you wont take your bike out.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Apr 2013)

Great view. Nigel is right though our roads are a bit more potholed than yours.

I think I will start taking my camera and taking some shots of my rides.


Still in negotiations re new strava enabled phone.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Another nice day for riding here. I took my phone to get a few pictures at a big local lake. This is one of my favorite roads. It has very low traffic and rolling hills with a smooth surface. You can stand or sit, coast, grind, spin, however you want to ride it. It is only about 4 or 5 miles long, but there are many others just beyond this area, in a big lake area, very similar to it, that I will be riding more as the year rolls along. These new roads I am riding are making things more interesting.
> 
> I didn't have my camera out when I ran up on two huge Turkey Vultures eating something in the road. A car had just overtaken me and I noticed the birds barely even flinched when it went by them. I start singing to try and scare them, they don't pay any attention. I yell, they don't even look up. I was getting closer now and a little nervous about them flying into me when I got beside them, these bird wingspan must have been about 6 feet. I finally came out of the saddle and started sprinting at them as hard as I could go, while I was doing my Klingon death scream. That did the trick, I am just glad nobody was around. Small children might have been emotionally scarred for years, adults too for that matter.


Oh, I am so jealous of your roads if they are all like that one. Sometimes I think I am sitting on a pneumatic drill instead of a bike they are so rough and potholed around here. It is getting to the stage that you can barely take your eyes off the road to look at the views or you are in danger of taking out a wheel if you hit a bad one.

Got out myself this morning and tried a new route. I knew the weather was to break down so was out the door at 5.40am and got nearly 2 hours in before the heavens opened so timed it not too badly.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Apr 2013)

I am so impressed with your early morning antics Mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am so impressed with your early morning antics Mo.


 
But what do you think about her riding?

I'll get my coat


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> But what do you think about her riding?
> 
> I'll get my coat


Wondered who would be first.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Apr 2013)

Steady crew! Riding at that hour deserves respect.	 


Went out for a windy but warm 8 miles circuit blast, was surprised to do it in 29 mins again given the strong headwinds.

Still can't make my mind up over new phone	

Anyone popping into Lidl's tomorrow for the cycling specials?

Just chilling out for tonight's night shift, last of the week.


----------



## SamC (17 Apr 2013)

I thought I hated the wind (for general hair-ruining and umbrella-destroying reasons), then I cycled 20 miles into the wind yesterday and realised I didn’t know what it was to hate the wind at all .

Pleased with myself for going from a person who didn't think they could ride a bike at all to someone who can cycle 20 miles without too much trouble (apart from a sore bum) within a week though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

SamC said:


> I thought I hated the wind (for general hair-ruining and umbrella-destroying reasons), then I cycled 20 miles into the wind yesterday and realised I didn’t know what it was to hate the wind at all .
> 
> Pleased with myself for going from a person who didn't think they could ride a bike at all to someone who can cycle 20 miles without too much trouble (apart from a sore bum) within a week though.



I think any of us would be, 20 miles in a week is good in itself, but into the winds we have been having is a remarkable achievement.
Though in time you will find the headwind isn't so dangerous (just energy sapping) it's side winds that are a danger, though I guess you know this.


----------



## Typhon (17 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Another nice day for riding here. I took my phone to get a few pictures at a big local lake. This is one of my favorite roads. It has very low traffic and rolling hills with a smooth surface. You can stand or sit, coast, grind, spin, however you want to ride it. It is only about 4 or 5 miles long, but there are many others just beyond this area, in a big lake area, very similar to it, that I will be riding more as the year rolls along. These new roads I am riding are making things more interesting.


 
Love the story, particularly the Klingon death scream.  That's a beautiful stretch of road. Are the roads around you asphalt as opposed to concrete? I always imagined cycling on concrete roads would be pretty unpleasant but I'm not sure how many roads in America are concrete. I know the main highways are but I'm not sure about the smaller roads. If all the roads around you are smooth asphalt I may have to emigrate!

We British love a good moan and to run ourselves down but unfortunately transport is one thing is a real problem here, just as it is in another small overpopulated countries. And that volume of traffic just destroys the roads. Some of the roads are so bad here that if I am on my hardtail I unlock the suspension, so you can imagine how bad it is on a road bike! It doesn't help that with the recession local councils have been afraid to put up council tax, mine hasn't gone up even 1% since 2008/9. So something had to be cut from the budget I guess.

Today is the windiest day since I started cycling. Even by 6pm the wind will still be 23mph. So may stay in this evening I think.


----------



## SamC (17 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think any of us would be, 20 miles in a week is good in itself, but into the winds we have been having is a remarkable achievement.
> Though in time you will find the headwind isn't so dangerous (just energy sapping) it's side winds that are a danger, though I guess you know this.


 
Thank you . I'm happy to have found something I seem to have decent stamina for as I've never been remotely athletic. The opposite in fact! 

I wouldn't mind the wind, but why does it have to change direction so that I'm cycling into it on the way out and again on the way home?  "I'll go this way so the wind is behind me"... wrong!

A sudden gust of wind from a side street got me yesterday. I may have shouted an expletive or two due to the surprise of almost being blown over  !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

SamC said:


> Thank you . I'm happy to have found something I seem to have decent stamina for as I've never been remotely athletic. The opposite in fact!
> 
> I wouldn't mind the wind, but why does it have to change direction so that I'm cycling into it on the way out and again on the way home?  "I'll go this way so the wind is behind me"... wrong!
> 
> A sudden gust of wind from a side street got me yesterday. I may have shouted an expletive or two due to the surprise of almost being blown over  !


You will learn to cope with the wind better, I try and plan a route into the prevailing winds on the way out (other commitments aside), and whilst you dont always get a tailwind home, usually the wind isn't so fierce, though side winds from the rear are as dangerous IMHO as they are from the front or side.
As your fitness improves you will find the wind dosn't sap your energy so much, us a lower gear into the wind but try and maintain a steady cadence, accept the fact that the leg into the wind isn't going to break any records.


----------



## simmi (17 Apr 2013)

I am starting to get a little tired of this wind! I wont be out for a few days so hope it will be gone by then.

The old garmin edge 500 let me down again, it restarted after about 5 miles then switched itself off, I had to enter my true course into garmin connect when I got back to find my real distance but obviously have no idea as to time or speed all I know was it was slow, 14mph at best.
63.61 miles in about 4:30:00

http://app.strava.com/activities/49244961

Good to see that most of you are still braving this wind, which is not the case for other road cyclists around here on an average ride I would see between 10 and 20 people on racers today I did not see one!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

simmi said:


> I am starting to get a little tired of this wind! I wont be out for a few days so hope it will be gone by then.
> 
> The old garmin edge 500 let me down again, it restarted after about 5 miles then switched itself off, I had to enter my true course into garmin connect when I got back to find my real distance but obviously have no idea as to time or speed all I know was it was slow, 14mph at best.
> 63.61 miles in about 4:30:00
> ...


Nice ride even though, wish I could do 14mph over a metric century, well done.
I have so far missed this bout of wind, hopefully wheels will be here tomorrow, you never know I might gain a little speed, not so much lighter wheels, I don't think 1/4 of Kg will make much difference, but hopefully they will roll better than the XR18's.

If all else fails with the Garmin do a factory reset.

I just double checked as the Torino is a 7sp the distance between the stays and it is 130mm, so it is good upto 10 sp conversion.


----------



## simmi (17 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice ride even though, wish I could do 14mph over a metric century, well done.
> I have so far missed this bout of wind, hopefully wheels will be here tomorrow, you never know I might gain a little speed, not so much lighter wheels, I don't think 1/4 of Kg will make much difference, but hopefully they will roll better than the XR18's.
> 
> If all else fails with the Garmin do a factory reset.
> ...


Although it's warmer the wind has made it quite unpleasant so all in all as good a time as any to be out of action.
I am sure your new wheels will be a revelation to you, with all the spokes you have replaced I would think they would not only be buckled but your hubs would almost certainly be off center too.
PB's a plenty are on the horizon!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

simmi said:


> Although it's warmer the wind has made it quite unpleasant so all in all as good a time as any to be out of action.
> I am sure your new wheels will be a revelation to you, with all the spokes you have replaced I would think they would not only be buckled but your hubs would almost certainly be off center too.
> PB's a plenty are on the horizon!


 From what I have read these aren't usually too bad on spokes, the down side is the cost, ten times the price for one, I pay between 35-50p at Evans deepens who's on. I have tried looking after the hubs, they spin free enough, well the front did, but I couldn't tell if the back is off or not because it is so out of true.


----------



## spooks (17 Apr 2013)

Bloody wind! I'm exhausted. It was really strong this afternoon. Got run off the road into the dirt by a lorry too! Had a little bit of a fist shaking moment!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Bloody wind! I'm exhausted. It was really strong this afternoon. Got run off the road into the dirt by a lorry too! Had a little bit of a fist shaking moment!!


Glad your ok.


----------



## spooks (17 Apr 2013)

The same idiot went by me twice, first on the way out when he was massively close but I stayed on the road and then an hour and a half later on the way back when he literally didnt bother pulling out AT ALL to go around me. It was a distinctive turquoise truck so I know it was the same one. Gave me the fright of my life!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Bloody wind! I'm exhausted. It was really strong this afternoon. Got run off the road into the dirt by a lorry too! Had a little bit of a fist shaking moment!!


.......and if you're anything like me, some very unlady like language too!  My barometer has just shot back and more wet and windy weather is expected for tomorrow. Getting hair cut at 9.15 so if I do go out it will probably just be for an hour since I detest the wind too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2013)

Did someone mention spring a few days ago.


----------



## boybiker (17 Apr 2013)

I managed today's commute with relative ease and a few PB's on the way home again. I'm hoping to do all 5 days this week, I'm thinking of getting rid of the car as I'm paying £500 a year insurance with 5 years NCB!! Or at least putting it off until the Winter sets in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2013)

I used this mornings commute to attack a segment I was very low down on. Just checked Veloviewer and have moved from 149th to 24th on it.

Tonights ride home was suicidal, cross winds nearly got me a couple of times, good job I am carrying these extra pounds.

Anyway just shy of 54 miles today, got about 140km of the Strava Challenge to go, was hoping to do them by Friday, but if this wind doesn't die down I think it will have to wait until next week.


----------



## RWright (17 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Love the story, particularly the Klingon death scream.  That's a beautiful stretch of road. Are the roads around you asphalt as opposed to concrete? I always imagined cycling on concrete roads would be pretty unpleasant but I'm not sure how many roads in America are concrete. I know the main highways are but I'm not sure about the smaller roads. If all the roads around you are smooth asphalt I may have to emigrate!
> 
> We British love a good moan and to run ourselves down but unfortunately transport is one thing is a real problem here, just as it is in another small overpopulated countries. And that volume of traffic just destroys the roads. Some of the roads are so bad here that if I am on my hardtail I unlock the suspension, so you can imagine how bad it is on a road bike! It doesn't help that with the recession local councils have been afraid to put up council tax, mine hasn't gone up even 1% since 2008/9. So something had to be cut from the budget I guess.
> 
> Today is the windiest day since I started cycling. Even by 6pm the wind will still be 23mph. So may stay in this evening I think.


 
Most of the roads around here now are asphalt. My state, according to reports and from what I have observed in other states, does have nice roads. Some of the roads are still concrete with the seams, but most of them are being repaved with the smooth asphalt. We also still have some roads with potholes but those are mainly older ones that were poorly designed and constructed to begin with. The roads I dislike most are the country roads that they pour down the tar, spread gravel on them then run over it with a steam roller, I try to avoid them but once in a while I have to ride one for a few miles.

The area around the lake I am going to be riding more has the smooth nice asphalt. A lot of people are pulling boats to the boat ramps to go fishing and water skiing (not a good thing for cyclist IMO ) and the lake is owned by the US Army Corp of Engineers. It got some nice federal funding when it was designed and built and still even now for maintenance. It has been just a little out of my range to get to, ride around and come back home. It is about 10 miles for me to get there and it is about 16 miles long, there are not a lot of roads around it, so about any ride I would make around even some of it would be 40 miles plus. There are only one or two roads that actually cross over it with bridges. It is set up with camp grounds and a buffer zone all the way around it, no one can buy or build a house on it but there are several camp grounds all around it and even more man made beaches and boat ramps. All ran by the state.
Anyone can use it, camping is cheap, but you better book well in advance for major holidays during summer. There is a small fee to use the beaches but the boat ramps are free.(great entertainment to watch the inexperienced new boat owners try to back down and use the ramps during early part of the boating season ) .

I am pretty happy with the roads in my area, I think weather conditions here help them, but there are some that are still rough. Your roads may be rougher but we have basically zero mass transit. You can not catch a train from my town, you have to ride about 30 miles to get on one, then they only stop at big towns along the east coast of the US mostly. Many of the larger cities have buses but the majority of places here don't. You have to call a cab. We are still very reliant on the automobile in my area as in most parts of my state. They have been talking about a rail system around the central part of NC for YEARS. I think all the politicians have done is take the money to research doing it and stuff their friends pockets with it so they can tell them it is going to be very expensive to do it.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (17 Apr 2013)

Thats a year up since i returned to cycling after a good few years and additional stone lay off. Reasonably pleased and have been managing to stick with commuting thro' the winter (and enjoyed it). Lost around 25 lbs and according to my computer managed a total of 2991 miles in the year. Could probably have lost more weight but not really went mad with dieting etc. but defo feeling better for shedding what i have.
If i'd checked earlier i might have put in the effort last week to reach the 3000 mile mark for the year.
Only disappointment is mostly out on my own for some of the longer runs i done (best 41 miles) but a few 30s. Enjoying the runs into work but still struggling on the hills on way home.
Some really good stories from others on here that have returned to the fold and lost weight that helps motivate and encourage. Need to set some realistic goals for my 2nd year back and see where i get to and maybe a roadbike for my upcoming 50th bithday in June


----------



## SWSteve (17 Apr 2013)

Stevie Mcluskey said:


> Thats a year up since i returned to cycling after a good few years and additional stone lay off. Reasonably pleased and have been managing to stick with commuting thro' the winter (and enjoyed it). Lost around 25 lbs and according to my computer managed a total of 2991 miles in the year. Could probably have lost more weight but not really went mad with dieting etc. but defo feeling better for shedding what i have.
> If i'd checked earlier i might have put in the effort last week to reach the 3000 mile mark for the year.
> Only disappointment is mostly out on my own for some of the longer runs i done (best 41 miles) but a few 30s. Enjoying the runs into work but still struggling on the hills on way home.
> Some really good stories from others on here that have returned to the fold and lost weight that helps motivate and encourage. Need to set some realistic goals for my 2nd year back and see where i get to and maybe a roadbike for my upcoming 50th bithday in June


 
You're doing great, and enjoying it is the most important thing otherwise you'll just throw the bike into a garage.

In terms of goals, do you want mileage or weight goals? Maybe try and shave 3 minutes off your homeward commute time home by the end of May and then another couple of months shave some more time off?


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (17 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You're doing great, and enjoying it is the most important thing otherwise you'll just throw the bike into a garage.
> 
> In terms of goals, do you want mileage or weight goals? Maybe try and shave 3 minutes off your homeward commute time home by the end of May and then another couple of months shave some more time off?


 
Priority was weight loss and a bit of fitness to start with but really enjoying the good weather days a lot and look forward to going out on bike again. Still a good bit over weight for height (or too small for weight) so going to try and eat a bit better if not less.
Have enjoyed my longer runs but as mentioned finding it all a bit solitary sometimes as no m8s that cycle other than a couple in my work that live miles away. Dont think i'd be too interested in a club for runs with a dictated pace but would be nice to have the odd bit of company.
I think my targets will be another 20-25 lbs and maybe try for at least 4000 miles. I dont bother too much with times as the way i view things just now time on the bike is better than vegitating on the couch.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2013)

Stevie Mcluskey said:


> Priority was weight loss and a bit of fitness to start with but really enjoying the good weather days a lot and look forward to going out on bike again. Still a good bit over weight for height (or too small for weight) so going to try and eat a bit better if not less.
> Have enjoyed my longer runs but as mentioned finding it all a bit solitary sometimes as no m8s that cycle other than a couple in my work that live miles away. Dont think i'd be too interested in a club for runs with a dictated pace but would be nice to have the odd bit of company.
> I think my targets will be another 20-25 lbs and maybe try for at least 4000 miles. I dont bother too much with times as the way i view things just now time on the bike is better than vegitating on the couch.


 
You could be typing my thoughts, but you are six/seven months ahead of me. I enjoy cycling on my own and much rather do 25 miles at a steady pace than say 10 at a cracking pace - not that I can do cracking pace mind.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (17 Apr 2013)

Hi all,

I bought a full suspension MTB from Edinburgh Co-op as they had £100 off it and it was cheaper than the hybrid I was looking at - it`s their entry level mtb so suits me - I use it on a variety of surfaces but the furthest i`ve gone on the road is 32 miles and it took me 2hrs 17 mins at 13.9mph.

However, I kept getting passed rather too easily by cyclist`s on racers so I`ve just bought a second-hand racer (a Viking Giro d`Italia). I`m itching to get out on it but it`s way too windy up here just now - would be fantastic speeds with the tail-wind but I doubt if I could even move into the head-wind. Also, have lost a stone but hoping to lose more before hitting the beaches in Spain in the summer


----------



## SWSteve (17 Apr 2013)

Stevie Mcluskey said:


> Priority was weight loss and a bit of fitness to start with but really enjoying the good weather days a lot and look forward to going out on bike again. Still a good bit over weight for height (or too small for weight) so going to try and eat a bit better if not less.
> Have enjoyed my longer runs but as mentioned finding it all a bit solitary sometimes as no m8s that cycle other than a couple in my work that live miles away. Dont think i'd be too interested in a club for runs with a dictated pace but would be nice to have the odd bit of company.
> I think my targets will be another 20-25 lbs and maybe try for at least 4000 miles. I dont bother too much with times as the way i view things just now time on the bike is better than vegitating on the couch.


 
I don't know about weight as I don't have a weight loss aim/target other than getting rid of thee moobs/handles...but why not try to have 1000 miles done by August. You need to do less than 3 miles a day as there's over 3 months. With it getting warmer you will hopefully do this with ease.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I don't know about weight as I don't have a weight loss aim/target other than getting rid of thee moobs/handles...but why not try to have 1000 miles done by August. You need to do less than 3 miles a day as there's over 3 months. With it getting warmer you will hopefully do this with ease.


You make it sound very easy.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Most of the roads around here now are asphalt. My state, according to reports and from what I have observed in other states, does have nice roads. Some of the roads are still concrete with the seams, but most of them are being repaved with the smooth asphalt. *We also still have some roads with potholes but those are mainly older ones that were poorly designed and constructed to begin with. The roads I dislike most are the country roads that they pour down the tar, spread gravel on them then run over it with a steam roller, I try to avoid them but once in a while I have to ride one for a few miles.*
> 
> The area around the lake I am going to be riding more has the smooth nice asphalt. A lot of people are pulling boats to the boat ramps to go fishing and water skiing (not a good thing for cyclist IMO ) and the lake is owned by the US Army Corp of Engineers. It got some nice federal funding when it was designed and built and still even now for maintenance. It has been just a little out of my range to get to, ride around and come back home. It is about 10 miles for me to get there and it is about 16 miles long, there are not a lot of roads around it, so about any ride I would make around even some of it would be 40 miles plus. There are only one or two roads that actually cross over it with bridges. It is set up with camp grounds and a buffer zone all the way around it, no one can buy or build a house on it but there are several camp grounds all around it and even more man made beaches and boat ramps. All ran by the state.
> Anyone can use it, camping is cheap, but you better book well in advance for major holidays during summer. There is a small fee to use the beaches but the boat ramps are free.(great entertainment to watch the inexperienced new boat owners try to back down and use the ramps during early part of the boating season ) .
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure that counts as the majority of road surfaces in Surrey! It gets so bad sometimes I find myself doing little noises and letting the vibrations of the road wobble my voice! Probably seem like a nutter if someone heard me, but I find it quite fun.


----------



## Scotty1991 (17 Apr 2013)

Managed to get out today for a short ride. Wind was a bit fierce but my legs are getting stronger so the wind is slowly not become much of a problem.

http://app.strava.com/activities/49260527

Other day I was cycling up to a blind corner, started to go round then an idiot over took me but to be visited by a police car half way around the bend! I believe he got pulled . Deserved it!
Made my day a bit better


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You could be typing my thoughts, but you are six/seven months ahead of me. I enjoy cycling on my own and much rather do 25 miles at a steady pace than say 10 at a cracking pace - not that I can do cracking pace mind.


Sounds a bit like me too. Mileage is increasing but speed resolutely stuck at a pretty sedate pace. 

Currently listening to the wind howling and rain battering off the windows so I think another day off tomorrow. Friday looking a bit better though.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You make it sound very easy.


 
It was a suggestion, if I had a target of 4,000 miles I would try to break it down into smaller chunks which are easily manageable. Averaging 3 miles a day is a target you can see, and make up for if you fall behind.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It was a suggestion, if I had a target of 4,000 miles I would try to break it down into smaller chunks which are easily manageable. Averaging 3 miles a day is a target you can see, and make up for if you fall behind.


I'm not setting any targets but you're right when you break it up into smaller chunks it sounds easier, problems arise when you haven't got out for two weeks and all of a sudden you have to ride 40 miles a day two days in a row.


----------



## RWright (18 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds a bit like me too. Mileage is increasing but speed resolutely stuck at a pretty sedate pace.
> 
> Currently listening to the wind howling and rain battering off the windows so I think another day off tomorrow. Friday looking a bit better though.


 
I hope it gets warm over there soon. My sister in law flew into Manchester yesterday and is staying in Chester for a couple of weeks I think it is. She considers the weather here cold. If anyone in that area sees someone dressed like they are going on an expedition to the north pole, it might be her. 

I just did a little riding on my close to home tracks and a quick run to get something to eat. Nothing fun happened today. I spent the first hour trying to figure out what a funny ticking sound coming from my bike was. It was the speed magnet on the spoke touching my speed/cadence sensor. I checked it first thing but it didn't do it while I was trouble shooting it off the bike. I am trying to figure out what do I need that magnet for anyway, since I have GPS speed. I think I am going to get rid of the spoke magnet.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2013)

In anticipation of the wind picking up I just went out and went round one of my short loops as fast as I could go before it got any stronger. Don't use a heart rate monitor but I reckon I was close to threshold pace all the way round. 15.3mph average which is unheard of for me. Wind was behind me going out so took the chance of picking up several places on a segment. Bit of push through the wind on the way home.

I really don't know how some of you guys can put in averages like that or higher day after day. Much respect.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I don't know about weight as I don't have a weight loss aim/target other than getting rid of thee moobs/handles...but why not try to have 1000 miles done by August. *You need to do less than 3 miles a day* as there's over 3 months. With it getting warmer you will hopefully do this with ease.


 
Glad I didn't go to your school Steve. 3 months approximately 90 days 1000/90 = 11.1miles.


themosquitoking said:


> You make it sound very easy.


Commitments aside, just get out and do as much as you feel able, the onl way to improve is to go out regularly distance isn't that important. The distance you can do will improve, but you have to do it, come rain or shine, otherwise you wont improve. I am like Mo, I can tackle anything around here but I am not very fast, my speed has increased over time but it has been a slow progress, weight wise I have lost about 4oz everyday since June according to figures (a little over optimistic), but I havent really changed my diet I used to be about 13 1/2 - 14 st I weighed early Feb and I was 12 1/2st and I do an avg of about 26 miles a day (well not this week, still waiting for new wheels ).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I hope it gets warm over there soon. My sister in law flew into Manchester yesterday and is staying in Chester for a couple of weeks I think it is. She considers the weather here cold. If anyone in that area sees someone dressed like they are going on an expedition to the north pole, it might be her.
> 
> I just did a little riding on my close to home tracks and a quick run to get something to eat. Nothing fun happened today. I spent the first hour trying to figure out what a funny ticking sound coming from my bike was. It was the speed magnet on the spoke touching my speed/cadence sensor. I checked it first thing but it didn't do it while I was trouble shooting it off the bike.* I am trying to figure out what do I need that magnet for anyway, since I have GPS speed.* I think I am going to get rid of the spoke magnet.


I wouldn't the speed data is more accurate, gps can be a bit wayward when you are stationary at junctions ect.. the sensor once stopped helps the unit to know you are stationary and has a better auto pause.


Mo1959 said:


> In anticipation of the wind picking up I just went out and went round one of my short loops as fast as I could go before it got any stronger. Don't use a heart rate monitor but I reckon I was close to threshold pace all the way round. 15.3mph average which is unheard of for me. Wind was behind me going out so took the chance of picking up several places on a segment. Bit of push through the wind on the way home.
> 
> I really don't know how some of you guys can put in averages like that or higher day after day. Much respect.


Nice one Mo, thats how they do it, start off doing a shorter route at higher speeds, do that a few times, and then increase distance, like when starting to cycle. Well thats what I was trying to do. (dam where are those wheels)


----------



## RWright (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad I didn't go to your school Steve. 3 months approximately 90 days 1000/90 = 11.1miles.
> 
> .


 
Had me thinking that I sure seemed to have to do a lot more than that to get my 1000 miles in the first quarter  but I wasn't going to say anything. 

Thanks for the advice on the speed sensor. I will keep the magnet on.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one Mo, thats how they do it, start off doing a shorter route at higher speeds, do that a few times, and then increase distance, like when starting to cycle. Well thats what I was trying to do. (dam where are those wheels)


Hope they arrive today Nigel and you can get back out. I am fed up of the wind and there is quite a bit more forecast for us in the coming week or so. It will be a struggle to put many miles in I think. Off to get my hair cut now. Maybe if I get it really short I will be more streamlined in the wind!


----------



## RWright (18 Apr 2013)

I think you both can do it! I am pulling for you!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope they arrive today Nigel and you can get back out. I am fed up of the wind and there is quite a bit more forecast for us in the coming week or so. It will be a struggle to put many miles in I think. Off to get my *hair* cut now. Maybe if I get it really short I will be more streamlined in the wind!


Maybe thats what slows me down.  Hope so Mo, ordered before the cut off for same day dispatch on Tuesday, as I mentioned I ordered a spacer too, but I was looking on Sheldon's site and a 7p sprocket and spacer is 5mm an 8mm sprocket and spacer is 4.8 mm, I am sure that if the spacer doesn't arrive at the same time I can jury rig something. As a 10 speed cassette is 37.2mm wide and a 7sp cassette is 31.9mm a differance of 5.3mm.


RWright said:


> I think you both can do it! I am pulling for you!


To be honest Rocky, what we've had over night into this morning, really aren't the sort you want to go out in, the word dangerous springs to mind.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Maybe thats what slows me down.  Hope so Mo, ordered before the cut off for same day dispatch on Tuesday, as I mentioned I ordered a spacer too, but I was looking on Sheldon's site and a 7p sprocket and spacer is 5mm an 8mm sprocket and spacer is 4.8 mm, I am sure that if the spacer doesn't arrive at the same time I can jury rig something. As a 10 speed cassette is 37.2mm wide and a 7sp cassette is 31.9mm a differance of 5.3mm.
> 
> To be honest Rocky, what we've had over night into this morning, really aren't the sort you want to go out in, the word dangerous springs to mind.


That's how I feel Nigel. Most of my roads are out in the country and can be pretty exposed. Headwinds are bad enough but the sideways gusts when you pass field entrances, etc can really push you over a good couple of feet.There was an idiot driver yesterday must have passed me close on 80mph and reasonably close. I hate to think what would have happened if I had got caught in a gust of wind at that point. What possesses these people to drive at that speed on country roads?


----------



## SWSteve (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad I didn't go to your school Steve. 3 months approximately 90 days 1000/90 = 11.1miles.


My maths has let me down massively


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Apr 2013)

Been out a couple of times recently but only for short rides due to work commitments, the Mrs has been nagging for a bike to pop to her favourite country pub on when the weathers nicer (10 mile round trip) so gave in and surprised her with a triban 3a yesterday (also getting some brownie points in early for when I mention buying myself a nice new bike in a few months!)

Went out with her for 5 miles last night at an average speed of 10 mph, reminded me that actually taking it steady was really enjoyable and I shouldn't be so hung up about speed.

Working from home today so wanted to get out but after chasing bins down the street decided I'll give it a miss until the wind calms down.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's how I feel Nigel. Most of my roads are out in the country and can be pretty exposed. Headwinds are bad enough but the sideways gusts when you pass field entrances, etc can really push you over a good couple of feet.There was an idiot driver yesterday must have passed me close on 80mph and reasonably close. I hate to think what would have happened if I had got caught in a gust of wind at that point. What possesses these people to drive at that speed on country roads?


It's not so much the speed, I could drive fast, but there is a time when it is safer and times when it's not, obviously the driver was blind to, one the general conditions and two the fact he/she was overtaking a cyclist in adverse conditions.
I think that bad driving is down to not being aware of conditions around you, don't get me wrong i get loads wrong on the bike, one of my main faults is indicating to overtake parked vehicles or maybe not giving enough indication at junctions, I am trying to work on these.

Steve my spelling and grammar have let me down.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My maths has let me down massively


I knew it sounded too easy,i think maybe the beer had confuddled my mind.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You make it sound very easy.


 
It's very easy, get on your bike and enjoy it.

Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I knew it sounded too easy,i think maybe the beer had confuddled my mind.


 
I hadn't even been drinking...I'm going to place the blame on filling out online forms.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Been out a couple of times recently but only for short rides due to work commitments, the Mrs has been nagging for a bike to pop to her favourite country pub on when the weathers nicer (10 mile round trip) so gave in and surprised her with a triban 3a yesterday (also getting some brownie points in early for when I mention buying myself a nice new bike in a few months!)
> 
> Went out with her for 5 miles last night at an average speed of 10 mph, reminded me that actually taking it steady was really enjoyable and I shouldn't be so hung up about speed.
> 
> Working from home today so wanted to get out but after chasing bins down the street decided I'll give it a miss until the wind calms down.


Been trying to persuade the O.H. definite no from her, but "my love" I say it will help with your weight and your diabetes, plus you cant accuse me of wrong doings whilst out "why do you think I got the g.p.s. " says I, certainly wasn't for the miles I ain't getting done this week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

Well the wheels won't be here until at least tomorrow, and probably late on, planet-x hadn't even dispatched them.


----------



## RWright (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the wheels won't be here until at least tomorrow, and probably late on, planet-x hadn't even dispatched them.


 
dang


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the wheels won't be here until at least tomorrow, and probably late on, planet-x hadn't even dispatched them.


Damn, hope you get them tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> dang





Mo1959 said:


> Damn, hope you get them tomorrow.


Thanks guys, busy tomorrow, blood test in the morning, hospital in the aft. I cant do nearly 40 miles for 11 days, so I guess thats that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks guys, busy tomorrow, blood test in the morning, hospital in the aft. I cant do nearly 40 miles for 11 days, so I guess thats that.


 
Hard luck Nige, you've still done a great effort this month and you are ahead of your annual target


----------



## boybiker (18 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hard luck Nige, you've still done a great effort this month and you are ahead of your annual target


 
Agreed, your mileage for the month/year is still good. When your wheels arrive hopefully the wind will have died down too!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hard luck Nige, you've still done a great effort this month and you are ahead of your annual target





boybiker said:


> Agreed, your mileage for the month/year is still good. When your wheels arrive hopefully the wind will have died down too!


Well I did an avg of nearly 36 miles each day I was out in Nov that was 15 days, though it wont have been consecutive days. I suppose if they do come tomorrow, I could just change the front wheel so I can get some miles done, as the rear will take a little sorting re. spacer.
I have been stuck on just 23 miles from 5000 miles since June all week, it feels almost destined as though I am not to complete it.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Apr 2013)

Unlucky Nigel, you really made a go of it on this one and things conspired against you. Pick yourself up and get ready for the next one if you really want to complete the challenge. Its called a challenge for a reason!


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks guys, busy tomorrow, blood test in the morning, hospital in the aft. I cant do nearly 40 miles for 11 days, so I guess thats that.


 
Shame about the wheels but still new wheels on the way...and if it's any consolation I'm stuck in sorting out the sheds, which is twice any challange strava can throw at me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Shame about the wheels but still new wheels on the way...and if it's any consolation I'm stuck in sorting out the sheds, which is twice any challange strava can throw at me.


If I hadn't had to get the wheels, I would be building a new bike shed. Got to start saving up again for that now.
Well they should be here today, sometime, they are at the delivery depot in Leeds, I live in Ponty so I reckon p.m.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Unlucky Nigel, you really made a go of it on this one and things conspired against you. Pick yourself up and get ready for the next one if you really want to complete the challenge. Its called a challenge for a reason!


Lets see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2013)

Well wheels are here and fitted.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well wheels are here and fitted.


Excellent. Hope you manage to get out and try them out.

Off out in the sun now for a dog walk.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Apr 2013)

Made for the Malverns today... a 15 mile ride in with around 1200ft elevation. I was going for the Worcestershire Beacon (I think 1400ft elevation) but as I thought would be the case, slicks just don't cut it on the Malverns, but I gave it a good try...so I walked the off road section, but just went up the Black Hill and came back down the other side.



Completely forgot to get water before I left and ended up riding to Malvern and back on 200ml of water a mistake I shan't be repeating soon...but despite that was an enjoyable ride. Not great photography, but I really like Malvern  Cyclocross tires are rapidly becoming a necessity.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Excellent. Hope you manage to get out and try them out.
> 
> Off out in the sun now for a dog walk.


Tell you what, they spin much freer than the XR18's ever seemed to.


----------



## RWright (19 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Tell you what, they spin much freer than the XR18's ever seemed to.


 
Good to hear. I hope you get great miles out of them

I just did a short ride and got it in early for me. We have storms coming in this afternoon and I have to do some running around for work so I probably will not get to get any more riding in today. It looked a little funny when I was returning into a 15 mph headwind, going past my friend's service station, in the drops and moving at less than 10 mph. He and his crew were standing out at the road cheering me on and laughing at me. At least somebody was having fun at that moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2013)

After being promised I could go out for a ride if I removed some tiles for the O.H. now I have to fit a new wall socket.


----------



## spooks (19 Apr 2013)

Today was hard!! Still, managed 27.5 miles and dropped in at the lbs for some advice on the way home. They were very helpful and not as condescending to newbies as I'd been told they were. My favourite part of the ride: a w***er in a 4x4 accelerating hard and making me pull over in his desperation to get past me on a little bit of roadworks when in reality, since the road was so narrow with cones, i was able to accelerate far faster away from the traffic lights than him and had to brake all the way down the hill because he was slower than me, especially when he did 3 sharp brakes just to wind me up. Grrrr. I'm really meeting the idiots at the moment.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After being promised I could go out for a ride if I removed some tiles for the O.H. now I have to fit a new wall socket.


Ha ha, that sounds familiar.


----------



## RWright (19 Apr 2013)

I got back home and it is very windy but no rain yet. I decided to do the responsible adult thing and not ride but clean up the house. There is a tornado watch here for the next 5 hours. The wind was blowing my truck around while I was out. I normally would ride but I don't want to get blown out in front of a car. There should be plenty of time to ride tomorrow.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I got back home and it is very windy but no rain yet. I decided to do the responsible adult thing and not ride but clean up the house. There is a tornado watch here for the next 5 hours. The wind was blowing my truck around while I was out. I normally would ride but I don't want to get blown out in front of a car. There should be plenty of time to ride tomorrow.


Rule no. 5 and 9 apply here i think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2013)

I got the impressive mileage of 1 yesterday, my light has developed an intermittent fault,
http://app.strava.com/activities/49652227
Whats more she didn't do the tiling


----------



## DelB (20 Apr 2013)

Well, just been out on my first ride since getting rid of my mountain bikes six years ago after a wrist break and buying a B' Twin Triban 5A a couple of weeks ago. 

It was hard going, but I managed to keep going and didn't stop once. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/49651927


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got the impressive mileage of 1 yesterday, my light has developed an intermittent fault,
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49652227
> Whats more she didn't do the tiling


You are having some run of bad luck with the bike. Hope you manage to get a few miles in today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You are having some run of bad luck with the bike. Hope you manage to get a few miles in today.


Well the O.H. slept down stairs last night, so what chance do you reckon.


----------



## philinmerthyr (20 Apr 2013)

It looks like a perfect long ride day my longest so far is 50.4 miles back in January. With weather like this I may go further today. 

Down to Cardiff Bay then over o Newport looks a good option


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the O.H. slept down stairs last night, so what chance do you reckon.


Oh dear.....better keep in the good books then  Single life seems so good most of the time. Nobody to complain what time you get up, eat, sleep go out on the bike, etc.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> It looks like a perfect long ride day my longest so far is 50.4 miles back in January. With weather like this I may go further today.
> 
> Down to Cardiff Bay then over o Newport looks a good option


Sounds good. Hope you manage it. Can't seem to quite make the 50 myself. Start getting a bit saddle sore and achy before I get there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2013)

Some big rides being posted, well done everyone.

Our lass grabbed me this morning and asked if we were going for a ride, so we did a 20 mile pootle. Cup of tea in Abbey Park half way through it, very sunny and very little wind, great morning for a ride


----------



## Scotty1991 (20 Apr 2013)

Quality cycle today. Loved it! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/49674961


----------



## boybiker (20 Apr 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> Quality cycle today. Loved it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49674961


 
Nice ride and a good pace too!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some big rides being posted, well done everyone.
> 
> Our lass grabbed me this morning and asked if we were going for a ride, so we did a 20 mile pootle. Cup of tea in Abbey Park half way through it, very sunny and very little wind, great morning for a ride


Sounds lovely. If I can keep it going and do the challenge I intend to start to take it easy and try and make my rides more leisurely. Maybe start carrying a camera and stopping several times along the way.


----------



## boybiker (20 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds lovely. If I can keep it going and do the challenge I intend to start to take it easy and try and make my rides more leisurely. Maybe start carrying a camera and stopping several times along the way.


 
Do that anyway, dont get too hung up on these challenges cycling is meant to be fun after all   ... Although I wont take my own advice at times and stop to take a photo of the beautiful Kent countryside! *face palm*


----------



## Reece (20 Apr 2013)

Working today but had to get out in the weather, so rode a longer way work, then a short trip to my mums after then another 13.8 miles on a longer route home. The last leg was a good one, Garmin has me down at 18mph avg moving speed (although strava shows 17.7mph)​http://app.strava.com/activities/49706713​http://app.strava.com/activities/49706705​http://app.strava.com/activities/49706716​​Sounds like everyone else has been having some good rides


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Apr 2013)

Yes, beautiful day today, no wind and glorious sunshine and where am I ? 
Yep in the factory all day. 
Hopefully great weather to follow Sunday.

Getting closer to a Strava enabled phone.


----------



## IanA (20 Apr 2013)

My training is going to take a hit....Back from work, and spent an overnight in Marrakech, 37 deg, all very nice, but now I'm home and everything aches and the loo roll is in the fridge ! ! Damn and Blast !


----------



## philinmerthyr (20 Apr 2013)

My first 50 mile ride since January. My average was at 14mph until I hit cardiff city centre. 15 weeks to the London 100. I should be ok if I keep this up. My cadence has improved lately too. Over 80 is no longer a problem. Need to shift the weight quicker. Still over 21st but it is dropping but not quickly enough 

http://app.strava.com/activities/49724609


----------



## Typhon (20 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Most of the roads around here now are asphalt. My state, according to reports and from what I have observed in other states, does have nice roads. Some of the roads are still concrete with the seams, but most of them are being repaved with the smooth asphalt. We also still have some roads with potholes but those are mainly older ones that were poorly designed and constructed to begin with. The roads I dislike most are the country roads that they pour down the tar, spread gravel on them then run over it with a steam roller, I try to avoid them but once in a while I have to ride one for a few miles.
> 
> The area around the lake I am going to be riding more has the smooth nice asphalt. A lot of people are pulling boats to the boat ramps to go fishing and water skiing (not a good thing for cyclist IMO ) and the lake is owned by the US Army Corp of Engineers. It got some nice federal funding when it was designed and built and still even now for maintenance. It has been just a little out of my range to get to, ride around and come back home. It is about 10 miles for me to get there and it is about 16 miles long, there are not a lot of roads around it, so about any ride I would make around even some of it would be 40 miles plus. There are only one or two roads that actually cross over it with bridges. It is set up with camp grounds and a buffer zone all the way around it, no one can buy or build a house on it but there are several camp grounds all around it and even more man made beaches and boat ramps. All ran by the state.
> Anyone can use it, camping is cheap, but you better book well in advance for major holidays during summer. There is a small fee to use the beaches but the boat ramps are free.(great entertainment to watch the inexperienced new boat owners try to back down and use the ramps during early part of the boating season ) .
> ...


 
Sorry for the late reply, it's been a crazy week! I guess in a way America's car culture benefits you as a cyclist, no wonder they are spending so much on the roads when everyone is so dependent on cars. I live in a rural area so the public transport isn't great but there are two train stations within 7 miles and regular bus services. They're not well used though - I see buses all the time driving around with only 2 or 3 of the 50 seats occupied. 

I have a similar problem with having to go a long way to get to the best roads. I'd have to do at least 40 miles as well. I just can't seem to find the motivation to go out for that long these days. Perhaps if we get more days like today (warm and sunny) I will. I just went and did my usual route and it was hard work though, not used to cycling in the heat and sunshine


----------



## DaveyM (20 Apr 2013)

good work guys, you are all getting the miles in I see.

I have been off line for a couple of weeks (due to a roofer burning through my phone line)
I have had a pretty good month putting in just over 300 miles thus far.
trying to get back on track


----------



## SWSteve (20 Apr 2013)

Scotty1991 said:


> Quality cycle today. Loved it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49674961


 
great ride! Use this warm weather to spur you on


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds lovely. If I can keep it going and do the challenge I intend to start to take it easy and try and make my rides more* leisurely*. Maybe start carrying a camera and stopping several times along the way.


Ditto.
If I can Mo am sure you will.


Typhon said:


> Sorry for the late reply, it's been a crazy week! I guess in a way America's car culture benefits you as a cyclist, no wonder they are spending so much on the roads when everyone is so dependent on cars. I live in a rural area so the public transport isn't great but there are two train stations within 7 miles and regular bus services. They're not well used though - I see buses all the time driving around with only 2 or 3 of the 50 seats occupied.
> 
> I have a similar problem with having to go a long way to get to the best roads. I'd have to do at least 40 miles as well. I just can't seem to find the motivation to go out for that long these days. Perhaps if we get more days like today (warm and sunny) I will. I just went and did my usual route and it was hard work though, *not used* to cycling in the heat and sunshine


I did warn you about the heat.
My ride today.
I was late off. I didn't have any 5Km splits under 14Km (sorry for using both, I work my routes usually to around Km distance), first ride 40.2 miles @ 15.07mph with 2085ft elevation ((51ft per mile over the course) 2nd ride ( a local 10 mile loop) 10.5miles @ 15.4mph with 418ft (39.77ft per mile), the light worked tonight.

I am still 79.3 miles behind on the challenge.
New wheels, I posted a one mile run on strava last night and Chris commented if it was a wheel test, unfortunately it wasn't long enough to test them, well what a revelation having round wheels is, that and a combination of how much better they spun, it was almost like working two gears lower for the same output. Hills are much easier, and the roads well, combination of the extra speed and the wheels seemed to smooth out the roads some what, braking is more positive as its not snatching on buckled rims, the only problem now is there is a clicking when the left pedal is at the 6 o'clock position, it certainly seems to be chainset/bracket, but could be pedals (though they are new).
Ride 1
evening rd
Well done everyone that's been out, in what was a pleasant day for a change.

Edit, it's also the first time this year I have done over 50 miles in a day.
i might have been faster due to the lack of wind.


----------



## RWright (21 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds lovely. If I can keep it going and do the challenge I intend to start to take it easy and try and make my rides more leisurely. Maybe start carrying a camera and stopping several times along the way.


 
I have been doing exactly that lately. My speeds are suffering but that is not what I am out to work on right now. I am sure I will probably work on speed a little more this summer. Today I went on a route out by the lake again, this time near where my Grandmother used to live, I spent a lot of my childhood in the area. I know the area very well. I managed to get a last place out of 52 riders on a segment out there.  In my defense (and to try and salvage any street cred I have left) I was taking a lot of pictures and would see something, stop, turn around go back. I was doing a lot of stopping at the bottom of the biggest hills to get pictures of the water. I would then have to climb with no momentum to start with. Some of the hills were pretty steep compared to what I normally ride too. I almost, note I said ALMOST got off once to push up one but I didn't. Compact gearing would have been nice but I was on my bike with regular gearing.

I was far enough away from home that the area is also a spot where fast roadies from 3 metro areas with 3 major universities do some riding. I will never touch some of the times they have on the segment but you can believe I will be back there before long and climb the ladder enough to get off the bottom.  I know it is there now. It will be a fun segment to try and improve my time on.

I actually saw another rider today! A real one too. He was going the opposite direction and gave a big wave and a smile. He wasn't a roadie but you could tell he could ride just by watching and seeing his bike set up, plus the area we were riding in you are not very likely to see many inexperienced riders.

I also went to a small boat ramp in that area and got a few smiles watching a newbie boat owner trying to back his boat down the boat ramp and launch it. I did give him a couple of tips to help him. Having been through the initiation of it via trial by fire myself I know it is a lot harder than it looks at first, especially with people watching. It is still one of those things that sickos like my buddies and myself find hilarious to watch. A small video camera to record some of it would have been fun today. (almost as fun as watching me climb the hill that came close to making me walk) I didn't have the heart to crank up the video on my cell phone and record this guy today. That would have been too much added pressure for him.  He did finally get it in the water but when I left he was still trying to get the engine cranked, another classic problem at boat ramps. 

Newbie boat guy in the Red truck, a little crossed up on the ramp:





My bike catching a few rays on the floating dock (try walking on a floating dock in SPD-SL's sometime):




Newbie boat guy trying to start his engine when I left (I do hope they got going and had fun on the lake )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2013)

This mornings ride had two aims 1) Do 31 miles and 2) Do over 1,000 feet of climbing.

Left the house just after 7am, was a bit chilly but sunny and little wind

I ended up doing 44.1 miles - the furthest I have done on the road bike, over 1,400 feet of climbing and smashed my best average time, even Strava has it at 16.6mph (My GPS had it at a massive 16.7mph)

http://app.strava.com/activities/49844802

Some nice pictures there RWright


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This mornings ride had two aims 1) Do 31 miles and 2) Do over 1,000 feet of climbing.
> 
> Left the house just after 7am, was a bit chilly but sunny and little wind
> 
> ...


Nice one. Your high mileage seems to be making you stronger. Think mine is just making me tired and slower!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one. Your high mileage seems to be making you stronger. Think mine is just making me tired and slower!


Remember Mo he's a spring chicken yet. It does maker you stronger, but to see the benefits, you need to take a little time off.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Remember Mo he's a spring chicken yet. It does maker you stronger, but see the benefits, you need to take a little time off.


Yeah, could do with being twenty odd years younger!  Will definitely treat myself to some time off at the end of this daft challenge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2013)

Spring chicken, I wish!


----------



## Sunny Portrush (21 Apr 2013)

I got a "racer" at the start of the week and I thought i`d give it a try around the biggest course I do - previously on my MTB, the 32miles took me 2hrs 17 mins at 13.9mph - yesterday I was well chuffed as I flew along, clocking miles in the two minute range, thinking i was a pure speed machine, then I reached the point where I turn back and wham, hit the head wind. Speed dropped to about 14mph lol. In the end, I did the course about 5 mins quicker on the racer than the MTB but the head-wind was monstrous, I couldn`t pedalled the big gears at all unless I was going downhill!


----------



## Reece (21 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This mornings ride had two aims 1) Do 31 miles and 2) Do over 1,000 feet of climbing.
> 
> Left the house just after 7am, was a bit chilly but sunny and little wind
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris. I've just got home from a 75mile ride. Weather is glorious out there although was a tad cold at 7am when I left.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Apr 2013)

A nice gentle 10 miles round the lanes with my son this morning on the mountain bike. Very nice and warm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Chris. I've just got home from a 75mile ride. Weather is glorious out there although was a tad cold at 7am when I left.


 
Well done on the distance, felt really good out today, saw very few riders out.


----------



## IanA (21 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I have been ....




Beautiful pictures, a little envious of where you live..haha


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2013)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I got a "racer" at the start of the week and I thought i`d give it a try around the biggest course I do - previously on my MTB, the 32miles took me 2hrs 17 mins at 13.9mph - yesterday I was well chuffed as I flew along, clocking miles in the two minute range, thinking i was a pure speed machine, then I reached the point where I turn back and wham, hit the head wind. Speed dropped to about 14mph lol. In the end, I did the course about 5 mins quicker on the racer than the MTB but the head-wind was monstrous, I couldn`t pedalled the big gears at all unless I was going downhill!


The wind certainly knocks the stuffing out of you doesn't it. I find it really hard going and get frustrated at having to work so hard for so little progress. I suppose it is all good training though she says trying to sound positive!

Hope it calms down and you get to appreciate your new bike better.


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Apr 2013)

Well first metric ton done and half the challenge. Happy with that 
https://www.strava.com/activities/49876271


----------



## Reece (21 Apr 2013)

I saw a


Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done on the distance, felt really good out today, saw very few riders out.


 few early on but seen no end of cyclists towards the end of the ride (after 11am) over market bosworth area etc.


----------



## spooks (21 Apr 2013)

Finally cracked the mythical 14mph mark. Really nice day, got a tiny bit lost and had to backtrack a bit but managed my longest ride by far. Quite a few people out on the roads around here. Got passed by several men but managed to pass several women. Must be getting quicker despite feeling like a snail next to most people.
http://app.strava.com/activities/49874497


----------



## Sunny Portrush (21 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Finally cracked the mythical 14mph mark. Really nice day, got a tiny bit lost and had to backtrack a bit but managed my longest ride by far. Quite a few people out on the roads around here. *Got passed by several men* but managed to pass several women. Must be getting quicker despite feeling like a snail next to most people.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49874497


 
I know that feeling about being passed but yesterday whilst i had stopped for a drink and a nibble, someone passed me. When i got back on the bike, they were about 200m in front but I slowly reeled them in and passed them. In that act, i looked over and the bloke must have been about 90 lol - still, I passed someone!


----------



## Reece (21 Apr 2013)

Well the weather is gorgeous out today so made the most of it.

Was planning on riding with 2 friends and meeting them at 9am in Earl Shilton. I needed a metric century for the clubs monthly challenge else I'd be disqualified so sorted a route on Garmin Connect last night taking me 27 miles around the south of Leicestershire that took me to Shilton, there I met my 2 friends and off we went for their 40mile route. Awesome route and ride although should of took more food with me as was starving from 50miles lol and legs were having a few moments where they were seizing up.

Saw quite a few cyclists out towars the end of my ride. Seems everyone else was making most of the weather lol.

http://app.strava.com/activities/49885185


----------



## stevey (21 Apr 2013)

Well here in brum yesterday lovely weather bit of wind got the bike out a little 12 mile jaunt full of head cold still!!! absolutly loved it though got back coughing and sneezing mrs thought i was gonna die  Did the same this morning as well...


----------



## philinmerthyr (21 Apr 2013)

It was a shorter ride for me today. 10.4 miles after the 50 miler yesterday. 4 miles up hill a couple of almost flat miles before a downhill blast back home. 

It got the stiffness out of my legs and got me out into the Brecon Beacons.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


>


 
I thought when I saw this pic you were going to say you had done an Eddie The Eagle Edwards off it. Sure looks tempting to me!



spooks said:


> Finally cracked the mythical 14mph mark. Really nice day, got a tiny bit lost and had to backtrack a bit but managed my longest ride by far. Quite a few people out on the roads around here. Got passed by several men but managed to pass several women. Must be getting quicker despite feeling like a snail next to most people.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49874497


 
Great speed there Spooks. Funny how the improvement just comes little by little.

Got two rides in today, first went out to Richmond Park and back with fellow CC forum dude Themosquitsmoking. First time riding with another person, and it was great fun! Look forward to doing it again.

http://app.strava.com/activities/49907632

Also put me over the edge for my 60 mile for the week goal which I was happy with.

So got home and looked outside at the sun, I believe its called "the sun" yes? And thought...ah why not. So took the bike back out again and did another couple of laps of the park, smashing a few (43) achievements, with a fair number of PR's too.

http://app.strava.com/activities/49907685

Main thing I learned from today: I need summer gear.


----------



## RWright (21 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I thought when I saw this pic you were going to say you had done an Eddie The Eagle Edwards off it. Sure looks tempting to me!
> 
> .


 
The thought had crossed my mind. It will be hard to resist when it is hot this summer. Especially if I can get someone to let me borrow their bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> I saw a
> few early on but seen no end of cyclists towards the end of the ride (after 11am) over market bosworth area etc.


I saw one other today, and another, though how to describe him is difficult, other than he had a bike but was dressed very shoddy (trampish springs to mind), and I thought I was bad.
I managed to catch the other after about 1/2 mile and he was some distance when I saw him, this was into what was a 6.5mph headwind, the slowest part of my ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/49933676


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> The thought had crossed my mind. It will be hard to resist when it is hot this summer. Especially if I can get someone to let me borrow their bike.


 
Mate i would buy a bike just for doing that with i think.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> The thought had crossed my mind. It will be hard to resist when it is hot this summer. Especially if I can get someone to let me borrow their bike.


 
Just make sure your not clipless...


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just make sure your not clipless...


 
Now that adds another level to the game altogether.


----------



## Reece (21 Apr 2013)

Oh, I also learnt yesterday to watch for kids on bikes rather than just motorists. Was riding home and a good fast stretch past western park and 4kids on bmx' crossing the road (a busy road) too busy watching the traffic in the opposite way and seen me at the lag minute and we managed to all swerve around each other. The kids were about 9 or 10 and to be fair they did apologise etc. Really was last thing I expected kids shooting across the road out of no where.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Reece said:


> . Really was last thing I expected kids shooting across the road out of no where.


The Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## Billy Adam (21 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> The Spanish Inquisition?


Nobody expected the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## Dan Allison (21 Apr 2013)

Getting into a sunday ride rhythm now. 23miles today which is my furthest ride to date. need to keep at it now with my 100km coming up in June!

All fun though!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/49844572


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Getting into a sunday ride rhythm now. 23miles today which is my furthest ride to date. need to keep at it now with my 100km coming up in June!
> 
> All fun though!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/49844572


 
What 100k are you doing in June?


----------



## Dan Allison (21 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> What 100k are you doing in June?


 
Doing Nightrider around london overnight. Starting and finishing crystal palace.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Doing Nightrider around london overnight. Starting and finishing crystal palace.


Sounds good, do you have a link for it?


----------



## Dan Allison (21 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Sounds good, do you have a link for it?


 
Sure. Its ; 


http://www.nightrider.org.uk/Night_Rider_London.htm


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Sure. Its ;
> 
> 
> http://www.nightrider.org.uk/Night_Rider_London.htm


That looks excellent, i may sign up for one of the charities.


----------



## IanA (21 Apr 2013)

not sure if anyone has posted here, but now 9 pm itv4 cycling ! !


----------



## Dan Allison (21 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> That looks excellent, i may sign up for one of the charities.


Nice one, i don't know London very well at all so think/hope the element of surprise and interest in the city will help get me through it. Might see you there!


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Nice one, i don't know London very well at all so think/hope the element of surprise and interest in the city will help get me through it. Might see you there!


 
Cycling through London is brilliant and apart from crystal palace and alexandria palace themselves looks fairly flat, London is best experienced at night as the lights turn it into a different city from the daytime. Be nice to see you if i do it.


----------



## boybiker (21 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> not sure if anyone has posted here, but now 9 pm itv4 cycling ! !


 
Cheers I forgot to check when it was on! You can watch it via tv catch up on your phone , tablet etc. They also show itv +1 so you can catch it at 10


----------



## Dan Allison (21 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Cycling through London is brilliant and apart from crystal palace and alexandria palace themselves looks fairly flat, London is best experienced at night as the lights turn it into a different city from the daytime. Be nice to see you if i do it.


Let me know. I am setting off at 00:10hrs from C,Palace


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> not sure if anyone has posted here, but now 9 pm itv4 cycling ! !


Good call, i haven't watched enough sport yet today.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Let me know. I am setting off at 00:10hrs from C,Palace


Will do, the only problem will be trying to raise £400 in sponsorship in a month.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Apr 2013)

Just a couple of add ins, I managed to complete 5,000 miles since I started in June on Saturday 20th.
again my avg splits over 5Km are better, though a few dropped below 14mph due to head winds, the last 1/2 of the course was a bit naff really. and as long as it was at just over 40 miles (70Km) four rides ago I did half the distance and it was more difficult.
The challenge, well after how I felt when I got back I am not sure I can complete it. Having said that my avg for the three rides I have had since the new wheels is 15.05mph, thats 94 miles with 4024ft elevation , since Sat morning, my avg up to that point was 14.09mph.


----------



## Dan Allison (21 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Will do, the only problem will be trying to raise £400 in sponsorship in a month.


That could prove a problem! I bought my own place but they have sold out i believe.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> That could prove a problem! I bought my own place but they have sold out i believe.


Yeah they have, never mind i'll just mug my gran or something.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Apr 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> http://www.nightrider.org.uk/Night_Rider_London.htm


 
This looks great! Should be good fun, I don't how I would cope with having to alter my sleep tp make sure I am awake for that though


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This looks great! Should be good fun, I don't how I would cope with having to alter my sleep tp make sure I am awake for that though


Just start getting really drunk at about 4am friday morning, sleep through the whole day, get up at 7pm have breakfast and a quick warm up ride. Sorted.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Apr 2013)

Haha, so I wake up really early>get on the beers all day>sleep>wake up, eat loads of bacon and porridge>get on the bike


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Haha, so I wake up really early>get on the beers all day>sleep>wake up, eat loads of bacon and porridge>get on the bike


That's pretty much how i do it. I just vary the time i start getting drunk.


----------



## boybiker (21 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This looks great! Should be good fun, I don't how I would cope with having to alter my sleep tp make sure I am awake for that though


 
I done Reading to Brighton over night ride with the Reading CTC on a Friday night. I got up for work at 7 in the morning worked the whole day come home had some dinner then started making my way to Reading for Midnight. I didn't get back home until 10 o'clock on the Saturday morning! I was sleepy when I got home but during the ride I felt fine, just make sure you get some early nights for the whole week before 

http://app.strava.com/activities/48522972


----------



## SWSteve (21 Apr 2013)

Did some Sprint Triathlon stuff today, very happy as legs didn't feel as bad despite also playing squash this afternoon 

Ride: http://app.strava.com/activities/49973877
Run: http://app.strava.com/activities/49980360

Going to sleep a happy man


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

Just 25 this morning. Actually expected the wind to pick up worse than it has. Next couple of days supposed to be strong too so will just be around the 20 mile mark probably. Probably should have done a bit more this morning since it wasn't too bad but was actually feeling a bit fed up and just wanted to get home.


----------



## IanA (22 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just 25 this morning. Actually expected the wind to pick up worse than it has. Next couple of days supposed to be strong too so will just be around the 20 mile mark probably. Probably should have done a bit more this morning since it wasn't too bad but was actually feeling a bit fed up and just wanted to get home.



Are there no cycling clubs in your area Mo ? Even cycling with someone else helps to motivate and/or add a competitive edge to the trip.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Are there no cycling clubs in your area Mo ? Even cycling with someone else helps to motivate and/or add a competitive edge to the trip.


Next door neighbour cycles but we both seem to be quite happy cycling on our own. There is a club in Perth but it is a very serious, racing, time trials, hill climb type club. 

Think it's just the combination of bad weather and feeling a bit saddle sore with trying to get the miles in that is getting to me. All for a daft virtual badge  It's about time Strava started issuing real prizes for these challenges I think! Even a paper certificate that you could show your pals would be better than nothing. Would even consider paying for full membership if they were more generous.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Next door neighbour cycles but we both seem to be quite happy cycling on our own. There is a club in Perth but it is a very serious, racing, time trials, hill climb type club.
> 
> Think it's just the combination of bad weather and feeling a bit saddle sore with trying to get the miles in that is getting to me. All for a daft virtual badge  It's about time Strava started issuing real prizes for these challenges I think! Even a paper certificate that you could show your pals would be better than nothing. Would even consider paying for full membership if they were more generous.


Do a screen print.
I was sore last night. I much prefer a ride with some hills in it, at least I get out of the saddle.
I also need some new shorts. The saddle is not to bad, seeing as it's the original, I also rode to London on it in 2008 , well rode and pushed, and that was without padded shorts, maybe why I pushed it it some, seriously though it was more fitness and wrong gearing for a bike laden up with a sleeping bag ect....


I raised the princley sum of £23 for missing people, as at the time mum had been missing 22 years, we found out in 2011 she had died in 1995, 9 years after she went missing, the reason I rode to London was the W.N.B.R., so combined the two.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Do a screen print.
> I was sore last night. I much prefer a ride with some hills in it, at least I get out of the saddle.
> I also need some new shorts. The saddle is not to bad, seeing as it's the original, I also rode to London on it in 2008 , well rode and pushed, and that was without padded shorts, maybe why I pushed it it some, seriously though it was more fitness and wrong gearing for a bike laden up with a sleeping bag ect....
> 
> ...


Sorry to read about your mum. Sounds horrible but glad you at least found out what happened to her.

Good idea about the screen print  Just had the dog out a quick walk and there is now a bitterly cold wind so glad I didn't stay out too long. I think Scotland is to be around 10 degrees colder than the south for the next few days. Just when I thought spring had arrived it now feels almost winter like again.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Apr 2013)

As there are a few pictures creeping into the thread I borrowed my sons small camera and took these on today's ride;














I was planning an attack on Saintbury but as it was so nice I did the larger 14 mile loop which takes in this stretch of my favourite ride. Avg 16.2 mph which surprised me.
I trying to take it easy as night shift starts at five tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

Looks like it was a lovely day Brian. Must say, the more I see of some of you guys roads, the more I notice just how bad mine are. Is that pretty much the norm for you, or was that one of your better surfaced ones?


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Apr 2013)

No, it's one of the better ones, that's why I like it! I could take some more pics of the rough ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> No, it's one of the better ones, that's why I like it! I could take some more pics of the rough ones.


Ha, ha.......no you are all right, I know what they look like.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Apr 2013)

I only took the camera with me as the plan was to go up Saintbury, which has some lovely views ideal back drop for a bike pic on a lovely day like today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> As there are a few pictures creeping into the thread I borrowed my sons small camera and took these on today's ride;
> 
> I was planning an attack on Saintbury but as it was so nice I did the larger 14 mile loop which takes in this stretch of my favourite ride. Avg 16.2 mph which surprised me.
> I trying to take it easy as night shift starts at five tonight.


Helps if you rotate the image Brian.
Mo we have a mix here some bad some good, there is one level crossing which is very bad.
Just did a quickish 22 miles, and i am pretty chuffed with some of the times considering the breeze. Overall avg of 14.8mph with 48.35ft per mile climb (96.7ft per over half the course)
Got this KOM back finally.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50081578#887333574 2.6mph faster at 23.5mph.
A total of 14 p.b's
http://app.strava.com/activities/50081578
So I guess the new wheels have helped, and they definitely have smoothed the road out some.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Helps if you rotate the image Brian.
> .





They are showing fine for me Nigel.


----------



## Goldcoast (22 Apr 2013)

First time out in a couple of weeks due to chest infection.

Wasn't sure how I would get on as but managed 31.5miles in just a smidgen under 2hrs30

https://www.strava.com/activities/50079385


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> They are showing fine for me Nigel.


To me it looks like you've been cycling on Uranus. (axis tilted at almost 90 degrees).

Further to my earlier post, I finally made this in sub 1 min, well chuffed.
Climb to A1 Southbound Darrington
0.2miles grade 2.8% 13.3mph, when i first did it the majority of the time I was crawling up it in a 26x34 gear, with averages of between 9-10mph.
it would equate to a 37x17 gear today. or 26x12. (not that you would use that just a comparison)


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> To me it looks like you've been cycling on Uranus. (axis tilted at almost 90 degrees).


Maybe that will be my view of the road tomorrow if I cycle in this bloomin wind. Lol Really gusting strongly just now.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> To me it looks like you've been cycling on Uranus. (axis tilted at almost 90 degrees).


Sorry, don't know what else to do, as it is showing up at the correct rotation for me. Anyone else seeing it out 90 deg out.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sorry, don't know what else to do, as it is showing up at the correct rotation for me. Anyone else seeing it out 90 deg out.


Yes Brian. First pic lying on it's right hand side. Needing rotated 90 degrees anticlockwise for me anyway.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes Brian. First pic lying on it's right hand side. Needing rotated 90 degrees anticlockwise for me anyway.


Ta.
Baffled, as it is correct for me. I might delete it and start again.


----------



## Ciar (22 Apr 2013)

I have all my rides stored in Cyclemeter, not sure i can post them up.. on top of that 50% of my riding is done when i visit my training partner thursday night, we do interval and resistance training for an hour, where he does his best to make me suffer  but i can happily say since getting back in the saddle end of Dec that i cracked out a nice 19m ride to canary wharf and back, which i was very chuffed about, as my mate set the pace at 16-18mph i was a tad knackered when we got home!


----------



## Billy Adam (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sorry, don't know what else to do, as it is showing up at the correct rotation for me. Anyone else seeing it out 90 deg out.


Thought you were just being arty Brian


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

Ciar said:


> I have all my rides stored in Cyclemeter, not sure i can post them up.. on top of that 50% of my riding is done when i visit my training partner thursday night, we do interval and resistance training for an hour, where he does his best to make me suffer  but i can happily say since getting back in the saddle end of Dec that i cracked out a nice 19m ride to canary wharf and back, which i was very chuffed about, as my mate set the pace at 16-18mph i was a tad knackered when we got home!



If you can export as either tcx or gpx files you can upload to strava, I you wish.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

Just been looking through my stats, and i think this is intresting.
The last three days My cadence avg has been 81, with a gear of 62.29" , I have never managed an avg gear over 60 with more than 78 cadence before. Well on a rolling 7 day history.


----------



## RWright (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Ta.
> Baffled, as it is correct for me. I might delete it and start again.


 
Looks fine to me, with IE and Chrome.

He may have deleted one of them by now.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Apr 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> First time out in a couple of weeks due to chest infection.
> 
> Wasn't sure how I would get on as but managed 31.5miles in just a smidgen under 2hrs30
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/50079385


 

58mph top speed? 

Next time you do that hill, take a gopro, wanna see!!!!!


----------



## RWright (22 Apr 2013)

I just did some fancy mathematical calculations and it seems that with about 30 miles a day for the remainder of the month I can get 1000 miles for the month. Time to check the 10 day weather forecast. 

I don't see why finishing up the house painting can't wait until May.


----------



## Ciar (22 Apr 2013)

Finished Cycle: 7 Apr 2013 11:28:48
Route: Home-Epping OTR
Ride Link: http://cyclemeter.com/39c90f0988587fa9/Cycle-20130407-0914?r=e
Import Link: http://share.abvio.com/39c90f0988587fa9/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20130407-0914.kml
Ride Time: 2:14:44
Stopped Time: 0:00
Distance: 11.75 miles
Average: 5.23 mph
Fastest Speed: 23.32 mph
Ascent: 833 feet
Descent: 778 feet
Calories: 1251

http://www.cyclemeter.com

This one i did a couple of weeks ago, mainly through forest..

and the one below is my latest venture out and about 

Finished Cycle For Distance: 21 Apr 2013 11:21:15
Route: South Woodford to Canary Wharf
Ride Link: http://cyclemeter.com/39c90f0988587fa9/Cycle-20130421-0912?r=e
Import Link: http://share.abvio.com/39c90f0988587fa9/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20130421-0912.kml
Ride Time: 2:07:48
Stopped Time: 0:55
Distance: 18.06 miles
Average: 8.48 mph
Fastest Speed: 27.27 mph
Ascent: 830 feet
Descent: 801 feet
Calories: 1766

http://www.cyclemeter.com

didn't even realise clyclemeter did this! I do also have strava, but in all honesty i really dont use it much, as cyclemeter was my first app and i love it, just need to buy a decent cadence/heart rate monitor thingy to use along side it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just did some fancy mathematical calculations and it seems that with about 30 miles a day for the remainder of the month I can get 1000 miles for the month. Time to check the 10 day weather forecast.
> 
> I don't see why finishing up the house painting can't wait until May.


Ha, ha........what happened to slowing down!


----------



## Col_c88 (22 Apr 2013)

I dont know if this is good progress but.. I started cycling 2weeks ago and could barely manage 6mile without feeling the pain and we didnt get past 8mph ish..but yesterday we did 25mile at around 12mph average without stopping (well1 minut to tighten up my new peddles only)...fairly hilly route of both onroad and old railway tracks...I admit I strggled the last few mile but I didnt feel 100% from the beggining so I knew I was having an off day... I recovered within an hour of being hme where as 2 weeks ago I spent at least 2 days suffering! 

I feel good about that... dunno if its good progress but its progress regardless


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

Col_c88 said:


> I dont know if this is good progress but.. I started cycling 2weeks ago and could barely manage 6mile without feeling the pain and we didnt get past 8mph ish..but yesterday we did 25mile at around 12mph average without stopping (well1 minut to tighten up my new peddles only)...fairly hilly route of both onroad and old railway tracks...I admit I strggled the last few mile but I didnt feel 100% from the beggining so I knew I was having an off day... I recovered within an hour of being hme where as 2 weeks ago I spent at least 2 days suffering!
> 
> I feel good about that... dunno if its good progress but its progress regardless


Sounds excellent to me. Well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2013)

Col_c88 said:


> I dont know if this is good progress but.. I started cycling 2weeks ago and could barely manage 6mile without feeling the pain and we didnt get past 8mph ish..but yesterday we did 25mile at around 12mph average without stopping (well1 minut to tighten up my new peddles only)...fairly hilly route of both onroad and old railway tracks...I admit I strggled the last few mile but I didnt feel 100% from the beggining so I knew I was having an off day... I recovered within an hour of being hme where as 2 weeks ago I spent at least 2 days suffering!
> 
> I feel good about that... dunno if its good progress but its progress regardless


 
I think that is pretty impressive well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just did some fancy mathematical calculations and it seems that with about 30 miles a day for the remainder of the month I can get 1000 miles for the month. Time to check the 10 day weather forecast.
> 
> I don't see why finishing up the house painting can't wait until May.


 
I did my first 1,000 mile month last month, but I had an extra day 

Doing 30 miles a day for 30 days is hard work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2013)

Ciar said:


> Finished Cycle: 7 Apr 2013 11:28:48
> Route: Home-Epping OTR
> Ride Link: http://cyclemeter.com/39c90f0988587fa9/Cycle-20130407-0914?r=e
> Import Link: http://share.abvio.com/39c90f0988587fa9/Cyclemeter-Cycle-20130407-0914.kml
> ...


 
You've got to get on Strava and join in with the challenges


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> They are showing fine for me Nigel.


 
and for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

Col_c88 said:


> I dont know if this is good progress but.. I started cycling 2weeks ago and could barely manage 6mile without feeling the pain and we didnt get past 8mph ish..but yesterday we did 25mile at around 12mph average without stopping (well1 minut to tighten up my new peddles only)...fairly hilly route of both onroad and old railway tracks...I admit I strggled the last few mile but I didnt feel 100% from the beggining so I knew I was having an off day... I recovered within an hour of being hme where as 2 weeks ago I spent at least 2 days suffering!
> 
> I feel good about that... dunno if its good progress but its progress regardless



Thats wonderful progress.
I think I did something similar when I started.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and for me


They are now, they weren't earlier.
Ciar, like Chris says, it's all good fun.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

Right I am off to see if I can do 16 miles, let you nice folk add it up as the ticker is up to date.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sorry, don't know what else to do, as it is showing up at the correct rotation for me. Anyone else seeing it out 90 deg out.


Looks right to me too on firefox. Nice to see more pics 

Thought I was doing badly today. Had a backpack with a weeks worth of clothes and a pair of shoes, but still came up Crookbarrow way at a hearty 14mph, then set a pb on a small straight near my work. The ride home was less sucsessful but I was feeling grumpy and that always slows me down for some reason.


----------



## Ciar (22 Apr 2013)

I will start to put my routes into stava maybe i can run both apps at the same time?


----------



## IanA (22 Apr 2013)

I've been talked into...well shall we say pushed into by the 73 year old guy who runs the kidsgrove wheelers ! To enter my first 10 mile TT on Wednesday night ...gulp !

any bets on the time...haha, no point betting less than 45 minutes. ...hahaha


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> I've been talked into...well shall we say pushed into by the 73 year old guy who runs the kidsgrove wheelers ! To enter my first 10 mile TT on Wednesday night ...gulp !
> 
> any bets on the time...haha, no point betting less than 45 minutes. ...hahaha


I think you might do better than you think. I'll go for 41.50.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Apr 2013)

Ciar said:


> I will start to put my routes into stava maybe i can run both apps at the same time?


 
You can log your rides on both, no need to run two apps. If you use strava you can then export the gps file to your pc then upload it to another site. Though I'm sure @Nigelnaturist could explain it better.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> You can log your rides on both, no need to run two apps. If you use strava you can then export the gps file to your pc then upload it to another site. Though I'm sure @Nigelnaturist could explain it better.


Thanks Andy.
I dont know anything about cyclemeter, I had a quick look, but I think you need to have the app to upload (hoepfully someone will correct me), but hopefully there will be an option to export as either a tcx or gpx file, both can be uploaded to to strava.
Strava seems to have the best social thingy, but aparet from its segments, the rest of the data isn't that good for record purposes.
Well I did it 2,000 miles this year, over a 1/4 of them since the beginning of April (dam challenge)
19 p.b's in total. I may have got a couple more but it was getting difficult to see the pot holes clearly.
Evening ride.
I match one on this http://app.strava.com/activities/50152542#888748648


----------



## The Dwaff Family (22 Apr 2013)

Was my birthday a few weeks ago and the OH bought me a bike(Pinnacle Cobalt 2). My 7yr old took me out for the first time yesterday and I managed a 5.3 mile route 
This is the first time I have owned a bike since a bmx when I was 9yrs of age, have sore knees but managed to just about to get up a little climb, more through sheer stubbornness in not quitting than strength though and not being shamed by the 7yr old )
I don't know his to use gears, I just moved one set up and down, will need to look into using both sets. I may try and do the journey again tomorrow on my own.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Was my birthday a few weeks ago and the OH bought me a bike(Pinnacle Cobalt 2). My 7yr old took me out for the first time yesterday and I managed a 5.3 mile route
> This is the first time I have owned a bike since a bmx when I was 9yrs of age, have sore knees but managed to just about to get up a little climb, more through sheer stubbornness in not quitting than strength though and not being shamed by the 7yr old )
> I don't know his to use gears, I just moved one set up and down, will need to look into using both sets. I may try and do the journey again tomorrow on my own.


Keep at it, it does get easier, but you have to keep at it.

I also forgot to mention I passed the 5,000 mile mark since June, 22 miles into my first ride on Sat.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Apr 2013)

I know it's quater past one but I did not know you could post pictures on Strava records... I quite like that, I may have to take a camera out with me.


----------



## Ciar (23 Apr 2013)

I will uploads the latest rides into strava tonight and set it up properly.. wish there was a way to record when i use do turbo training as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

Ciar said:


> I will uploads the latest rides into strava tonight and set it up properly.. wish there was a way to record when i use do turbo training as well.


You can enter manual inputs on strava. if it takes a hrm it may also take a speed/cadence monitor, which will record distance (this is also more accurate than gps alone)


----------



## Ciar (23 Apr 2013)

Ok that's good to know the guy i train with, uses a computer to record what i do on the turbo trainer, I will grab those details on thursday and add those manually, see how they look  i never normally check all i know at the end of 50 minutes i want to fall of the bike hah!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2013)

Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!

If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!

Average right down to 13mph today  Tomorrow is at least looking like being wet but less windy. Probably stick one of the previous saddles back on again...........hmmmm which one to choose.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!
> 
> If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!
> 
> Average right down to 13mph today  Tomorrow is at least looking like being wet but less windy. Probably stick one of the previous saddles back on again...........hmmmm which one to choose.


 
Don't give up but don't go out if you don't feel like it, it is supposed to be enjoyable, not a chore.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!
> 
> If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!
> 
> Average right down to 13mph today  Tomorrow is at least looking like being wet but less windy. Probably stick one of the previous saddles back on again...........hmmmm which one to choose.


As Chris says, don't give.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!
> 
> If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!
> 
> Average right down to 13mph today  Tomorrow is at least looking like being wet but less windy. Probably stick one of the previous saddles back on again...........hmmmm which one to choose.


it's just picked up here. I have to go out this late morning.


----------



## IanA (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!
> 
> If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!
> 
> Average right down to 13mph today  Tomorrow is at least looking like being wet but less windy. Probably stick one of the previous saddles back on again...........hmmmm which one to choose.



Don't be beaten Mo!

I guess you've tried different shorts, and not wearing anything under them ? 

give your self a week out of the saddle, let things recover, then retry ..... unless you've already tried all that. Do you have your seat too high and your rocking in the saddle? That'll get you sore quick.

I don't know much Mo, still a novice myself, but really feel for you..hope you find the answer....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> I've been talked into...well shall we say pushed into by the 73 year old guy who runs the kidsgrove wheelers ! To enter my first 10 mile TT on Wednesday night ...gulp !
> 
> any bets on the time...haha, no point betting less than 45 minutes. ...hahaha


 
I'm old and fat and I can do 10 miles at a massive pace of 38 minutes, so if you don't do it sub 35, don't come back


----------



## IanA (23 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm old and fat and I can do 10 miles at a massive pace of 38 minutes, so if you don't do it sub 35, don't come back



haha, yea, but you've done nearly 4000 mi,es, I've only done around 250 ! still got sparrow legs !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> haha, yea, but you've done nearly 4000 mi,es, I've only done around 250 ! still got sparrow legs !


I am older and not covered as far, and can do sub 40 min for 10 miles.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Apr 2013)

Great day out round these parts this morning, first time out with Short sleeve jersey! 
Knocked another 50 seconds of my short loop; 7.9 miles now done in 28 min and 10 seconds, avg up to 16 .6 if my maths is right.
(ok so I lied, I used the trip comp).
Might have to start thinking about sun cream soon, the tops of my arms are Lilly white.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!
> 
> If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!
> 
> :



I feel for you Mo, please stick with it, it has to get better soon.


----------



## Ciar (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that was one of the least enjoyable rides so far. Horrible gusty winds. Hurts my back pushing against it and latest saddle still giving me grief. Fed up. Wasted a couple of hundred pounds that I can't afford trying different ones and I think only difference is each one hurts a different bit!
> 
> If this is as good as it is going to get I would be as well giving up or cutting back to just a couple of rides a week and trying to get back into running instead.......I think it was less painful!
> 
> Average right down to 13mph today  Tomorrow is at least looking like being wet but less windy. Probably stick one of the previous saddles back on again...........hmmmm which one to choose.


 
As everyone else has already said mate stick with it, just one question I presume you wear cycling shorts of a type with padding? even though I am a novice again myself, that's one thing I remember from the past was cycling shorts and the extra padding they give.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I feel for you Mo, please stick with it, it has to get better soon.


I don't believe that, about it getting better.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (23 Apr 2013)

Well just tried the 5.3 mile route without the 7yr old, did it in 29 mins, few little climbs left me feeling dead, am home now and feel sick and now have a horrible migraine, that can't be normal??


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Apr 2013)

Sounds like you might have overdone it a bit, take it easier on your next trip.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Well just tried the 5.3 mile route without the 7yr old, did it in 29 mins, few little climbs left me feeling dead, am home now and feel sick and now have a horrible migraine, that can't be normal??


Could be an exertion headache when you are still relatively unfit. Keep up the fluids and just take your time until your fitness builds up. Plenty of time for increasing speed/distance/climbing efforts a few weeks down the line.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Well just tried the 5.3 mile route without the 7yr old, did it in 29 mins, few little climbs left me feeling dead, am home now and feel sick and now have a horrible migraine, that can't be normal??


 
Most of us started like this.

Have plenty to drink, don't worry about the time, enjoy yourself and in a few months you will be amazed at the progress you have made.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't believe that, about it getting better.


 
That's only because you are old, it gets better for us spring chickens


----------



## The Dwaff Family (23 Apr 2013)

I am a migraine sufferer, don't think it helped that I wasn't wearing glasses, will try again later in the week, but hard to think about keeping at it if I keep getting migraines and now feel ill, keeping the spirits up is hard


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> I've been talked into...well shall we say pushed into by the 73 year old guy who runs the kidsgrove wheelers ! To enter my first 10 mile TT on Wednesday night ...gulp !
> 
> any bets on the time...haha, no point betting less than 45 minutes. ...hahaha


I think you might surprise yourself Ian


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> I am a migraine sufferer, don't think it helped that I wasn't wearing glasses, will try again later in the week, but hard to think about keeping at it if I keep getting migraines and now feel ill, keeping the spirits up is hard


As Mo said make sure you keep the fluid intake up.
Little steps lead to big strides.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> I've been talked into...well shall we say pushed into by the 73 year old guy who runs the kidsgrove wheelers ! To enter my first 10 mile TT on Wednesday night ...gulp !
> 
> any bets on the time...haha, no point betting less than 45 minutes. ...hahaha


Good luck with this Ian.


----------



## boybiker (23 Apr 2013)

Good luck I'm sure you will be fine Ian .

I managed to get out and do a ride in this lovely weather. I want to try and improve my climbing in the coming weeks so I I headed for a few hills with some nice down hill descents.

http://app.strava.com/activities/50239471


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

Just been out for 13 miles on the new bike. Still trying to build up gradually on it. The saddle is very unforgiving, as is the aggressive riding position and at first it hurt my back. I didn't have any pain on that ride though so I'll start to build up gradually more on it. Other than that it's a joy to ride, so much better at soaking up the road buzz than the Triban and so much quicker too.

May take the Triban out later for a gentle evening ride later. Got to make the most of this great weather, the forecast is rain all day Friday and Saturday and now they are saying some rain on Thursday too.


----------



## boybiker (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Just been out for 13 miles on the new bike. Still trying to build up gradually on it. The saddle is very unforgiving, as is the aggressive riding position and at first it hurt my back. I didn't have any pain on that ride though so I'll start to build up gradually more on it. Other than that it's a joy to ride, so much better at soaking up the road buzz than the Triban and so much quicker too.
> 
> May take the Triban out later for a gentle evening ride later. Got to make the most of this great weather, the forecast is rain all day Friday and Saturday and now they are saying some rain on Thursday too.


 
What new bike have you got?

I hope this good weather keeps up I've got a 100KM sportive this Sunday!


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> What new bike have you got?
> 
> I hope this good weather keeps up I've got a 100KM sportive this Sunday!


 
A Focus Cayo Evo 4.0. It's a very aggressive racy bike with a short head tube. I didn't think it would be such a shock to the system as it's not so different from the Triban as the Triban was from my old MTB! But if anything it's been even harder to adjust. My body is getting used to it though. I love the speed too, I just averaged 17mph without really pushing that hard whereas the other day I flogged myself on the Triban to get 16.6mph.

Forecast here for Sunday is that it's going back to being sunny again. Hopefully they are right!


----------



## RWright (23 Apr 2013)

My ass still gets sore some but it is a lot better than what it was. I was talking to a young man that is a mountain bike endurance racer. I am not sure of the exact format of the races but just from the description of the type riding, it sounds a little extreme for me. Anyway, I was talking with him and another very good road and mountain bike rider from the local bike shop in my town about saddles and my ass getting sore. My local guy told me that he gets people in complaining a lot early on and said it is a bicycle seat, not a sofa, you have to work up to being more comfortable and it will never be like laying on the sofa or riding in a large cushioned car seat. He was not being rude to me or talking bad about anyone else we were just having a normal conversation.

The other mountain bike endurance racing guy also worked at a bike shop but in the metro area north of me. We were discussing saddles and soreness as well and what he told me was that a lot of the discomfort comes from your ass muscles getting tired and not supporting you later in the ride like they do in the early part, they just lose strength and don't hold you off the saddle. With this in mind I started doing a lot more riding out of the saddle to try and build up my ass muscles more (I don't know the exact name of the muscles, sorry for the crude description of the muscles). I think it has helped me doing a lot more standing while I ride. It helps build the muscles and allows you to stretch your back and legs, as well as take pressure off your ass. I will get out of the saddle on the flats, going up small rises, hills, I will even get out of the saddle going down hills. Going up hills I often times shift to a higher gear now and stand and attack until I get tired. Be careful trying that at first, drivetrains don't really like that sometimes. I have bent my chain a little a couple of times doing that, I am now seeing the value of higher spec group sets. Hopefully I will get better at shifting too.

Another thing I noticed is the pro road racers, they cover a lot of miles and they spend a fair amount of time out of the saddle. I still get sore but nothing like I did before since working on strengthening my butt muscles and spending more time out of the saddle.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Well just tried the 5.3 mile route without the 7yr old, did it in 29 mins, few little climbs left me feeling dead, am home now and feel sick and now have a horrible migraine, that can't be normal??


Pretty much how I felt, apart from the migraine.



boybiker said:


> Good luck I'm sure you will be fine Ian .
> 
> I managed to get out and do a ride in this lovely weather. I want to try and improve my climbing in the coming weeks so I I headed for a few hills with some nice down hill descents.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50239471


You call, almost getting blown off and learning in the wind 45degrees lovely, your mad.



Typhon said:


> Just been out for 13 miles on the new bike. Still trying to build up gradually on it. The saddle is very unforgiving, as is the aggressive riding position and at first it hurt my back. I didn't have any pain on that ride though so I'll start to build up gradually more on it. Other than that it's a joy to ride, so much better at soaking up the road buzz than the Triban and so much quicker too.
> 
> May take the Triban out later for a gentle evening ride later. Got to make the most of this great weather, the forecast is rain all day Friday and Saturday and now they are saying some rain on Thursday too.


 
give me some rain if its calmer, 15mph winds, with gusts must have been twice that, I will go out in the wind, but by golly gee it can be dangerous, it's not the riding bit or the effort thats ok these days, I just learnt to except to take it easier in the wind.
Still I managed 7 p.b's

http://app.strava.com/activities/50275244


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I will even get out of the saddle going down hills. .


Be careful doing this, I nearly came a cropper on a wet road once, fortunately the tyre managed to gain some grip before it had slid to far, my lack of experience.
I was pleased with this improvement 1/2 mile 3.7% avg grade, from 3'23" to 2'17" 8.7mph to 12.9mph.

http://app.strava.com/activities/50275244#891759865


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> My ass still gets sore some but it is a lot better than what it was. I was talking to a young man that is a mountain bike endurance racer. I am not sure of the exact format of the races but just from the description of the type riding, it sounds a little extreme for me. Anyway, I was talking with him and another very good road and mountain bike rider from the local bike shop in my town about saddles and my ass getting sore. My local guy told me that he gets people in complaining a lot early on and said it is a bicycle seat, not a sofa, you have to work up to being more comfortable and it will never be like laying on the sofa or riding in a large cushioned car seat. He was not being rude to me or talking bad about anyone else we were just having a normal conversation.
> 
> The other mountain bike endurance racing guy also worked at a bike shop but in the metro area north of me. We were discussing saddles and soreness as well and what he told me was that a lot of the discomfort comes from your ass muscles getting tired and not supporting you later in the ride like they do in the early part, they just lose strength and don't hold you off the saddle. With this in mind I started doing a lot more riding out of the saddle to try and build up my ass muscles more (I don't know the exact name of the muscles, sorry for the crude description of the muscles). I think it has helped me doing a lot more standing while I ride. It helps build the muscles and allows you to stretch your back. I will get out of the saddle on the flats, going up small rises, hills, I will even get out of the saddle going down hills. Going up hills I often times shift to a higher gear now and stand and attack until I get tired. Be careful trying that at first, drivetrains don't really like that sometimes. I have bent my chain a little a couple of times doing that, I am now seeing the value of higher spec group sets. Hopefully I will get better at shifting too.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is the pro road racers, they cover a lot of miles and they spend a fair amount of time out of the saddle. I still get sore but nothing like I did before since working on strengthening my butt muscles and spending more time out of the saddle.


 
Yeah I think there's a lot to be said for just getting used to the saddle. When I first got the Triban I was in a lot of pain for the first 3 weeks but eventually my body got used to it and it never hurts me now. When I got the Focus I was in pain and so bought a Charge Spoon and it was exactly the same. It's not the saddle, it's the more aggressive seating position. Leaning forward puts more pressure on......other areas. I'll get used to it eventually though, just gotta build up gradually.

It's interesting what you say about standing up and stretching your back. I only stand up to pedal on the very steepest of hills but I'll try and do it more, stretching my back should help prevent getting back pain on the Focus. 

I've seen the Pros climb up 10km sections of mountain and they're out of the saddle the whole time. I've got a long way to go until I do something like that! I think the technical term for the muscles in your rear is glutes by the way!


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> give me some rain if its calmer, 15mph winds, with gusts must have been twice that, I will go out in the wind, but by golly gee it can be dangerous, it's not the riding bit or the effort thats ok these days, I just learnt to except to take it easier in the wind.
> Still I managed 7 p.b's
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50275244


 
As much as I hate the wind I think I still prefer it to rain. I just feel so miserable when I'm soaked to the skin. I wish it didn't have to be so windy when it's sunny though. I think what's most annoying of all are non-cyclists who say what a perfect day it is for cycling. They just don't appreciate how bad wind is when you're on a bike going at pace! Unless the wind is over 17-20mph, they don't really notice it I think. To be fair I didn't before I started cycling either.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> As much as I hate the wind I think I still prefer it to rain. I just feel so miserable when I'm soaked to the skin. I wish it didn't have to be so windy when it's sunny though. I think what's most annoying of all are non-cyclists who say what a perfect day it is for cycling. They just don't appreciate how bad wind is when you're on a bike going at pace! Unless the wind is over 17-20mph, they don't really notice it I think. To be fair I didn't before I started cycling either.


Being a naturist I feel contacted to the planet (not because I am a naturist, it's just how I feel, and I think the two really go hand in hand, don't get me wrong I know others view naturism as something else).
I used to work on the shores collecting shell fish, mainly whelks, and I swear on a really calm day you could hear the tide turn, just a gentle swoosh over the sea.
I can feel any sort of wind, and does have an effect on performance, though like you James because of increased fitness, it's not quite the issue it was last year,


----------



## boybiker (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> A Focus Cayo Evo 4.0. It's a very aggressive racy bike with a short head tube. I didn't think it would be such a shock to the system as it's not so different from the Triban as the Triban was from my old MTB! But if anything it's been even harder to adjust. My body is getting used to it though. I love the speed too, I just averaged 17mph without really pushing that hard whereas the other day I flogged myself on the Triban to get 16.6mph.
> 
> Forecast here for Sunday is that it's going back to being sunny again. Hopefully they are right!


 

Yeah the bike certainly does make a difference.I had a VERY old and heavy road bike then I bought my Defy one so one end of the scale to the other!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Yeah the bike certainly does make a difference.I had a VERY old and heavy road bike then I bought my Defy one so one end of the scale to the other!


Wheels make a difference. Did I mention I got some new ones.
The Challenge well with 7 days to go I have 382Km left to do just 53Km behind target really, but like Mo I am tired, I have to do 53Km a day for the next week. i am going to knock 10km off it shortly as I have to go out pick up some stuff.


----------



## philinmerthyr (23 Apr 2013)

The combination of the weather and my improving fitness is showing. On Saturday I completed my longest ride (50.8 miles) while tonight I climbed a 3 mile hill nonstop with an elevation of 703 ft. The climb could have been quicker but a was hauling 21 st up there.


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Apr 2013)

Lovely evening ride. https://www.strava.com/activities/50294230


----------



## boybiker (23 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wheels make a difference. Did I mention I got some new ones.
> The Challenge well with 7 days to go I have 382Km left to do just 53Km behind target really, but like Mo I am tired, I have to do 53Km a day for the next week. i am going to knock 10km off it shortly as I have to go out pick up some stuff.


 
I think I saw something about new wheels . I'm glad they are all good and working well.

I'm still on my stock giant tyres that come with my defy one. I read a post on here the other day from someone with a defy one saying how much taking the stock tyres off and putting something different on makes speed wise. I'm definitely looking for a faster tyre next time but not getting one p visit with these tyres is a record I would like to keep . I've read so many conflicting reviews and opinions I think its going to be a case of trying different tyres and see how I get on.


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

Just did a quick evening ride on the Triban, 0.2 mph slower than my fairly gentle ride on the focus earlier. Once difference was I absolutely flogged myself  I got in a race with another cyclist so naturally I just had to win. 

I get so much vibration through the handlebars on the Triban. Is that normal? It doesn't seem to do it on smooth tarmac but there's few and far between here. I'm starting to think there's actually something wrong with the Triban, it's almost like it rattles. But when I pick the bike up and spin the wheels it's completely silent and seems to spin for an eternity. I've just checked that everything is tight so I'm not sure what else to do really? Wish I had more experience of more bikes to know whether that is just normal on a cheap Aluminium bike or not.


----------



## DaveyM (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah I think there's a lot to be said for just getting used to the saddle.


 
There is a young lad at work who has owned a bike now for nearly a week and has a 100km ride this weekend, he says he'll be fit enough coz of all the football and running. I can only imagine how sore he is going to feel in the saddle department 

well done to all you guys I really am looking forward to a half day tomorrow and getting out for a couple of hours


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> There is a young lad at work who has owned a bike now for nearly a week and has a 100km ride this weekend, he says he'll be fit enough coz of all the football and running. I can only imagine how sore he is going to feel in the saddle department
> 
> well done to all you guys I really am looking forward to a half day tomorrow and getting out for a couple of hours


 
Wow, that is ambitious! He'll probably have the fitness but as you say he will be very sore. I hope the bike is adjusted for him properly and he has the saddle up high enough or he's going to have a lot of aches and pains. 

I've seen quite a few stories of cyclists on here who have done the reverse - taken up running or a similar sport and knackered their knees because they have the fitness but their bodies aren't used to that kind of exercise. At least cyclist is low impact though.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> There is a young lad at work who has owned a bike now for nearly a week and has a 100km ride this weekend, he says he'll be fit enough coz of all the football and running. I can only imagine how sore he is going to feel in the saddle department
> 
> well done to all you guys I really am looking forward to a half day tomorrow and getting out for a couple of hours


Oh my goodness. Wonder if he'll make it. Not sure that football and running fitness will equate to all that time in the saddle. Be interested to hear how he gets on.


----------



## Billy Adam (23 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh my goodness. Wonder if he'll make it. Not sure that football and running fitness will equate to all that time in the saddle. Be interested to hear how he gets on.


Or off more to the point Mo


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Just did a quick evening ride on the Triban, 0.2 mph slower than my fairly gentle ride on the focus earlier. Once difference was I absolutely flogged myself  I got in a race with another cyclist so naturally I just had to win.
> 
> I get so much vibration through the handlebars on the Triban. Is that normal? It doesn't seem to do it on smooth tarmac but there's few and far between here. I'm starting to think there's actually something wrong with the Triban, it's almost like it rattles. But when I pick the bike up and spin the wheels it's completely silent and seems to spin for an eternity. I've just checked that everything is tight so I'm not sure what else to do really? Wish I had more experience of more bikes to know whether that is just normal on a cheap Aluminium bike or not.


 
Have you checked the headset? You can do this by holding the front brake and rocking the bike forward. It should feel solid, if you feel it move or hear it click then it is loose and needs tightening. A loose headset would certainly add vibrations.
There is quite a bit of sound advice on bike maintenance on the web... and this guy is a good starting point. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/headsets.html


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2013)

Yes, I'm not very mechanically minded either and had a similar rattle and it was the headset. I think when I fitted a new stem, I got things back to front and tightened the clamp bolts before the top one which tightens everything down. Once I realised and watched a you tube clip I slackened everything off again and tightened down the top bolt first then retightened the stem bolts. All quiet now.


----------



## RWright (23 Apr 2013)

I tightened in the wrong order once too.


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

I just checked the headset using that test you mentioned Andy and it doesn't feel solid at all on the Triban, whereas it absolutely does on the Focus. I loosened the headset and tightened it all up again but it's no better. I'm pretty sure I tightened it in the wrong order before as Mo and Rocky did but I just did it in the right order and it hasn't helped.

Reading the Sheldon Brown article now. There's just so much to take in though!


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

I just loosened and tightened it again. It's better than it was originally but there's still a little bit of ply in it when I rock it back and forth. One big difference is that the spacers were loose before and now they can't be moved at all. I'm not sure what else to do really. Is a certain amount of ply expected on a bike with a pretty cheap finishing kit? The Focus has no ply at all but cost more than 6x as much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

I will read back through the post's later as i want to reply, but I need to go paint a wall.
just to say though managed another 10miles and p.b to boot.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50336631#892887698
One that has stood since Aug last year, and may be subject to errors it being a phone that recorded it.


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

Reading around on the internet it seems like if you've tightened it up as far as possible but there's still ply when doing that test, the thing to do is to add another spacer and then try then.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> I just loosened and tightened it again. It's better than it was originally but there's still a little bit of ply in it when I rock it back and forth. One big difference is that the spacers were loose before and now they can't be moved at all. I'm not sure what else to do really. Is a certain amount of ply expected on a bike with a pretty cheap finishing kit? The Focus has no ply at all but cost more than 6x as much.


 
At a guess I'd say my Kona is of a pretty similar build quality (though obviously different styles of bike) and it is 6 or 7 years old. It has a Basic Cane Creek Headset. On the brake test, it is solid...the only movement is flex in the tire and fork... I have replaced the bearings in the headset, which maybe what your Tribian needs. If the headset has been loose a while, it's possible they may be prematurely worn, or need re-greasing. It's not a difficult task, but neither is it a 5 minute job... worth doing though even if you just check the bearings and re grease them.
You'll get a serious amount of Jealousy from me talking about your Focus! Very nice!


----------



## Typhon (23 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> At a guess I'd say my Kona is of a pretty similar build quality (though obviously different styles of bike) and it is 6 or 7 years old. It has a Basic Cane Creek Headset. On the brake test, it is solid...the only movement is flex in the tire and fork... I have replaced the bearings in the headset, which maybe what your Tribian needs. If the headset has been loose a while, it's possible they may be prematurely worn, or need re-greasing. It's not a difficult task, but neither is it a 5 minute job... worth doing though even if you just check the bearings and re grease them.
> You'll get a serious amount of Jealousy from me talking about your Focus! Very nice!


 
Ah ok, I guess it definitely shouldn't be that way! I'm not sure how long it's been loose. Probably forever to be honest. It was put together dreadfully by Decathlon. I'll have to read up on how to check/grease/replace the bearings. I've never really done anything mechanical so it's all pretty new to me so but I guess I need to learn......I'll get there in the end! 

Haha, thank you. If only I was fast enough to justify it! Mind you I did see another one out on the road the other day and scalped the owner - on my rattly Triban.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> It's interesting what you say about standing up and stretching your back. I only stand up to pedal on the very steepest of hills but I'll try and do it more, stretching my back should help prevent getting back pain on the Focus.


I am trying to spin more up the hills, but if I have a small incline, I will try and power up it, on longer inclines I will alternate as i damaged my right leg in a fall some years ago (compression injury up from the foot), and my right thigh aches much sooner than my left, and it not the cleats as this happened with clips.

Saddles, I got one from Evans about 6 weeks ago and wasn't happy with so I tried the original for a while and it seemed ok, I tried the new again tonight and it seems better. Specialized Riva Road Saddle it was on offer at £15.


DaveyM said:


> There is a young lad at work who has owned a bike now for nearly a week and has a 100km ride this weekend, he says he'll be fit enough coz of all the football and running. I can only imagine how sore he is going to feel in the saddle department
> 
> well done to all you guys I really am looking forward to a half day tomorrow and getting out for a couple of hours


I got my viking Monday Aft, and set of to London Monday Evening, mind I was only 45. It is possible he will do it ok, I was doing 50 miles a day with panniers.


Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I'm not very mechanically minded either and had a similar rattle and it was the headset. I think when I fitted a new stem, I got things back to front and tightened the clamp bolts before the top one which tightens everything down. Once I realised and watched a you tube clip I slackened everything off again and tightened down the top bolt first then retightened the stem bolts. All quiet now.


You seem to be doing ok with stuff Mo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2013)

Glad to see all the progress being made.

None made here since the 15th due to:

1) Thyroid problem has worsened - apparently my blocking treatment for over-activity was too high and I have gone 'under'. I am now 100% knackered and am adjusting to the new dose. Whilst tired I am now insomniac!

2) My business has seasonal peaks and I am working flat out.

3) We are having stuff done in the house - it is a mess plus I like to keep an eye on how things are progressing. Sucks up time.

4) Our gardener has disappeared - this is painful. Trying to find another one. Garden is big-ish and is hard to keep on top of. Hate it!

5) There was a cabling issue on my bike causing a kink and subsequent sticky-ness of the rear brake. First class LBS has re-routed housings (3 on top tube). I would not have figured out how to do it! Not as easy as it would seem. Did not have time to wait for him to cable and index and did not want to leave bike and return later so I said I would install new cables etc. This takes a while esp' threading the buggers through the Brifters - fiddly. Run out of time so bike is fully braked but gear-less at the moment. I find the tinkering relaxing though.

***

Excuses, excuses!


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

One's definition for beginner varies a lot on this thread, however I'm very glad with my progress so far. Managed to accumulate 40km in my debut week but my legs are awakening every day. I mapped a 4mile route which I'm racing against this week. I'm alternating one trip a day with 2 trips a day every other day to give enough time to my muscles to recover. So far I'm gaining about 1 minute every day so that's good progress in my book. Perhaps the most important aspect is that I compensate in determination where I lack in performance. Can't wait to get back on the saddle


----------



## stevey (24 Apr 2013)

Just to add i try and get out as much as poss lately what i have found is i am trying to incorporate as many hills as poss and although i am slightly out of breath my recovery usually only takes a couple of minutes then I am fine again. And this is dragging my 2007 mtb around so all in all quite pleased with progress. Cannot wait for a new bike though but at the moment funds saying not just yet.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Broke the 1,000 miles for the month for the second month running with this ride. Think I might have to stop calling myself a beginner soon, might go for enthusiastic amateur instead.


http://app.strava.com/activities/50401343


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke the 1,000 miles for the month for the second month running with this ride. Think I might have to stop calling myself a beginner soon, might go for enthusiastic amateur instead.
> 
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50401343


You will need to change your ticker too, well Chris.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will need to change your ticker too, well Chris.


 
Ticker is staying as it is!

I have a new target but I am keeping it to myself. Back in December when I set the 4,000 target I honestly thought it would be a challenge but achievable, I have really surprised myself, getting on the scales every month and seeing another 3 or 4lb has disappeared is really keeping me motivated.


----------



## boybiker (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> One's definition for beginner varies a lot on this thread, however I'm very glad with my progress so far. Managed to accumulate 40km in my debut week but my legs are awakening every day. I mapped a 4mile route which I'm racing against this week. I'm alternating one trip a day with 2 trips a day every other day to give enough time to my muscles to recover. So far I'm gaining about 1 minute every day so that's good progress in my book. Perhaps the most important aspect is that I compensate in determination where I lack in performance. Can't wait to get back on the saddle


 
Well done on the progress. You will be surprised how quickly you can start doing longer / faster rides. Use strava to track your progress and see yourself getting better.



Supersuperleeds said:


> Broke the 1,000 miles for the month for the second month running with this ride. Think I might have to stop calling myself a beginner soon, might go for enthusiastic amateur instead.
> 
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50401343


 
You are now officially banned from this thread


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ticker is staying as it is!
> 
> I have a new target but I am keeping it to myself. Back in December when I set the 4,000 target I honestly thought it would be a challenge but achievable, I have really surprised myself, getting on the scales every month and seeing another 3 or 4lb has disappeared is really keeping me motivated.


I think I might have managed 1,000 miles this month (just) bar the wheels.

On another note, people are kind sometimes, I was given a couple of shirts by a friend from the photo group I attend. One is really nice three pockets which are nice and deep, deep enough for my mini pump.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Apr 2013)

Just finished putting the old hybrid back together after a wheel bearing rebuild amongst other things. Felt very strange riding it for the first time in ages. Seems very slow and heavy, but it's just right for family rides with my two boys so she will be staying.
When I cleared the computer I smiled as I saw my avg speed for the last ride I had done was 9mph! (About 6 months ago) yesterday's was 16 .6 mph.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> One's definition for beginner varies a lot on this thread, however I'm very glad with my progress so far. Managed to accumulate 40km in my debut week but my legs are awakening every day. I mapped a 4mile route which I'm racing against this week. I'm alternating one trip a day with 2 trips a day every other day to give enough time to my muscles to recover. So far I'm gaining about 1 minute every day so that's good progress in my book. Perhaps the most important aspect is that I compensate in determination where I lack in performance. Can't wait to get back on the saddle


 
It is quite a mix, but we're a good bunch. I'm sure the posts speak for themselves and it's fair to say everyone recognises personal achievement here, whether it's your first mile or your first 100 miler.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Apr 2013)

Just back from 7.9 circuit and I can't believe I have knocked another minute off, now down to 26 mins 55 secs giving and avg 17.2. 

The only thing different I did was to attack the hills by standing up and going for it.
First time I have broke the 17mph average (I know it's only a short run though).
Just weighed in and I am below 18 stone for the first time in erm..............


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

added my strava link and uploaded the last three rides i did..


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

Ciar said:


> added my strava link and uploaded the last three rides i did..



Does Strava provide support for Heart rate monitors connected via iPhone?


----------



## Ciar (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Does Strava provide support for Heart rate monitors connected via iPhone?


 I still have not bought myself one, I really want to buy not sure what's good or bad out there, i know cyclemeter you can use monitors, just checked the Strava app and it shows you can use ANT+ with bluetooth.


----------



## Typhon (24 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> It is quite a mix, but we're a good bunch. I'm sure the posts speak for themselves and it's fair to say everyone recognises personal achievement here, whether it's your first mile or your first 100 miler.


 
Well said Andy. We all started out as beginners and so we know how hard it is just to get the first few miles in and congratulate anyone who's at that stage. This thread has become a nice sort of sub-forum. The same group of people have been here since the start but new people are always coming and joining in which is great, and they get just as much encouragement as the people who have been posting in here for the last 8 months. And we should all be proud it is that way and hasn't become a clique, which so often happens on forums.

Brian - Well done on the continued weight loss and cracking 17mph average! Your story about your hybrid made me smile. When I first started on my old wreck of a MTB I was averaging about the same and it killed me to do 3 miles at that speed because of the incline in Bricklehampton, which felt like a mountain at the time but is in fact only 60 feet of climbing in total. 

Chris - 1000 miles and only the 24th of the month.  That's amazing, I wish I had your motivation.


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

Me neither, I'm using a watch ATM for HRM but it would be nice to log the fitness level and monitor progress in time. I use Runmeter which I think is the same app as cyclemeter but everyone around here seem to be connected on Strava and I'm wondering if It may be the better option.


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

Indeed encouragement is well received and thanks for being supportive! It's been great reading through all these stories, makes you work harder as you know it's possible even if it doesn't feel that way


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Does Strava provide support for Heart rate monitors connected via iPhone?


If it's recorded in the gps file which strava recognizes h.r. and cadence data will be shown (or should be, I dont know all file formats, but tcx files contain h.r. and cadence, I dont think gpx does).



BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from 7.9 circuit and I can't believe I have knocked another minute off, now down to 26 mins 55 secs giving and avg 17.2.
> 
> The only thing different I did was to attack the hills by standing up and going for it.
> First time I have broke the 17mph average (I know it's only a short run though).
> Just weighed in and I am below 18 stone for the first time in erm..............


Well done, and especially on the weight front it's a great achievement, and your still quicker than me.


Typhon said:


> Well said Andy. We all started out as beginners and so we know how hard it is just to get the first few miles in and congratulate anyone who's at that stage. This thread has become a nice sort of sub-forum. The same group of people have been here since the start but new people are always coming and joining in which is great, and they get just as much encouragement as the people who have been posting in here for the last 8 months. And we should all be proud it is that way and hasn't become a clique, which so often happens on forums.



Just to echo Andy's statement, I don't think there's has ever been a criticism of anyone or their equipment (cycling) in this thread.

I have just attained my fastest speed to date (well since June) of 35.6mph, and I might even manage the challenge after all, less than 200miles to do.
I am a bit chuffed this was an improvement as it's a bit of slog being so straight and exposed, Fox & Hounds to A1 A639
http://app.strava.com/activities/50427541


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If it's recorded in the gps file which strava recognizes h.r. and cadence data will be shown (or should be, I dont know all file formats, but tcx files contain h.r. and cadence, I dont think gpx does).
> 
> 
> Well done, and especially on the weight front it's a great achievement, and your still quicker than me.
> ...


Nice one Nigel and I think you probably will complete the challenge. I had a nice downhill section this morning too and it is a segment with some fast times but I chickened out on going too fast as it is twisty and my cornering at speed isn't great. Plus, can't hear cars coming for the noise of the wind whistling past your ears.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one Nigel and I think you probably will complete the challenge. I had a nice downhill section this morning too and it is a segment with some fast times but I chickened out on going too fast as it is twisty and my cornering at speed isn't great. Plus, can't hear cars coming for the noise of the wind whistling past your ears.


Thanks Mo, it's been difficult catching up, at this moment I am still 35 miles behind target, but I hope to get out later to clock another few and that will put me on my greatest distance in any one calender month since I started, and has it happens in the same number of days.Though on a rolling 30 history I have done more in the last 30 days (24 ridden) than any other, 765.3miles, though I have ridden higher averages











The saddle was better today, but that might be because I am not quite so sore.

The surface on the one I was on, isn't that great, and a really nasty rough bend toward the bottom.
Rocky should get there tonight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Indeed encouragement is well received and thanks for being supportive! It's been great reading through all these stories, makes you work harder as you know it's possible even if it doesn't feel that way


There are times you will think what the heck am I doing, and days when you just seem to fly, just got to keep at it.


----------



## lavoisier (24 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from 7.9 circuit and I can't believe I have knocked another minute off, now down to 26 mins 55 secs giving and avg 17.2.
> 
> The only thing different I did was to attack the hills by standing up and going for it.
> First time I have broke the 17mph average (I know it's only a short run though).
> Just weighed in and I am below 18 stone for the first time in erm..............


Very well done. Seems like things are working out for you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from 7.9 circuit and I can't believe I have knocked another minute off, now down to 26 mins 55 secs giving and avg 17.2.
> 
> The only thing different I did was to attack the hills by standing up and going for it.
> First time I have broke the 17mph average (I know it's only a short run though).
> Just weighed in and I am below 18 stone for the first time in erm..............


 
That's quick! I can only dream of speeds like that - good on you and well done re the sub 18 stone achievement too. 17 stone next!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Nearly broke 17mph tonight, gps says 16.8, strava gave me 16.7, still very pleased with it, especially as it was on the Hybrid. Left a few road bikes standing tonight 

http://app.strava.com/activities/50461499


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nearly broke 17mph tonight, gps says 16.8, strava gave me 16.7, still very pleased with it, especially as it was on the Hybrid. Left a few road bikes standing tonight
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50461499


 
Good effort - you need to get Brian Evesham to give you a tow though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good effort - you need to get Brian Evesham to give you a tow though!


 
His speeds are very impressive.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one Nigel and I think you probably will complete the challenge. I had a nice downhill section this morning too and it is a segment with some fast times but I chickened out on going too fast as it is twisty and my *cornering at speed isn't great*. Plus, can't hear cars coming for the noise of the wind whistling past your ears.


Mine isn't either Mo, the new wheels, and tyres have helped, and I think this is where some of my increased speed has come from.
Also today might have been i forgot to put my saddle bag on.


----------



## RWright (24 Apr 2013)

I think I am going to do an early ride today and one later. I want to be out of town and the lights at precisely 8:54 pm my time to watch the International Space Station. It is supposed to be more visible here this week and I have never seen it. I know which direction to look, now I just have to find some pictures of what to look for. (I just youtubed and think I know now) 

Cycling with binoculars around my neck might be interesting.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Apr 2013)

Another great ride this afternoon. It was a flat ride where I focused on keeping my cadence high. Over a 65 minute ride I did 15.4 miles, averaged 14.1 mph for speed and 81 rpm for cadence. This is the first time I've averaged over 14 and 80. My average heart rate seems to to be dropping as well  

I'm also on course to do my first 100 mile week. I've ridden 86 miles since Saturday.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I think I am going to do an early ride today and one later. I want to be out of town and the lights at precisely 8:54 pm my time to watch the International Space Station. It is supposed to be more visible here this week and I have never seen it. I know which direction to look, now I just have to find some pictures of what to look for. (I just youtubed and think I know now)
> 
> Cycling with binoculars around my neck might be interesting.


Sounds good Rocky........and you will also complete the challenge today too. Well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another great ride this afternoon. It was a flat ride where I focused on keeping my cadence high. Over a 65 minute ride I did 15.4 miles, averaged 14.1 mph for speed and 81 rpm for cadence. This is the first time I've averaged over 14 and 80. My average heart rate seems to to be dropping as well
> 
> I'm also on course to do my first 100 mile week. I've ridden 86 miles since Saturday.


Well done, sounds like you are making some great progress.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another great ride this afternoon. It was a flat ride where I focused on keeping my cadence high. Over a 65 minute ride I did 15.4 miles, averaged 14.1 mph for speed and 81 rpm for cadence. This is the first time I've averaged over 14 and 80. My average heart rate seems to to be dropping as well
> 
> I'm also on course to do my first 100 mile week. I've ridden 86 miles since Saturday.


 
You'll be chasing 150 miles in a week soon. Well done on the progress


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds good Rocky........and you will also complete the challenge today too. Well done.


 
You're not that far off yourself, are you going to get it done?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're not that far off yourself, are you going to get it done?


Barring anything unforeseen, I should make it. Need about 100 miles. Not going to give up now!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Barring anything unforeseen, I should make it. Need about 100 miles. Not going to give up now!


 
Good for you, the rides you have been doing, 100 miles in 6 days, you can have a couple of rest days and still do it


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good for you, the rides you have been doing, 100 miles in 6 days, you can have a couple of rest days and still do it


Scared to stop in case I can't start again.  Will definitely take at least two or three days off at the end of it. Then need to give some thought about how much to do in the future. Not sure that riding every day does me much good so may have to try and experiment and see how I feel with a couple of rest days each week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Scared to stop in case I can't start again.  Will definitely take at least two or three days off at the end of it. Then need to give some thought about how much to do in the future. Not sure that riding every day does me much good so may have to try and experiment and see how I feel with a couple of rest days each week.


 
I think having a few slower rides benefits me more than having a couple of days rest, but I'm no expert.


----------



## RWright (24 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I might have managed 1,000 miles this month (just) bar the wheels.
> 
> On another note, people are kind sometimes, I was given a couple of shirts by a friend from the photo group I attend. One is really nice three pockets which are nice and deep, deep enough for my mini pump.


 
Nice. I wish someone would give me some jerseys. I was fine riding in t shirts until all this challenge stuff. The light weight cool fabric, the raglan sleeves and the big pockets the jerseys have may have spoiled me. I hope I can get back to using my discount close out dry star Walmart t shirts because I have a closet half full of them. They might not be bad for shorter rides but it is going to be tougher using them now.


----------



## RWright (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Scared to stop in case I can't start again.  Will definitely take at least two or three days off at the end of it. Then need to give some thought about how much to do in the future. Not sure that riding every day does me much good so may have to try and experiment and see how I feel with a couple of rest days each week.


 
You will be hooked on the endorphins by the end of the challenge. There is no going back.


----------



## stevey (24 Apr 2013)

Guys i have just registered with my cycling log can anyone help me as to where i copy and paste the code to get it showing on my page ? thanks.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Scared to stop in case I can't start again.  Will definitely take at least two or three days off at the end of it. Then need to give some thought about how much to do in the future. Not sure that riding every day does me much good so may have to try and experiment and see how I feel with a couple of rest days each week.



I'm trying to mix up the rides and plan a couple of rest days. Saturday will be my long ride with a recovery ride on Sunday. Monday and Fridays are days off with hill climbing sessions onTuesday and Thursday and a flat high cadence session on Wednesday.

This is my first week of following this approach. I hope it will get me ready for the London 100 in August (14 weeks left)


----------



## RWright (24 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Guys i have just registered with my cycling log can anyone help me as to where i copy and paste the code to get it showing on my page ? thanks.


 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/

do the part about the text editor, I tried it without it and it would not work.
also make sure your name is exactly like you want it, it is case sensitive


----------



## stevey (24 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/
> 
> do the part about the text editor, I tried it without it and it would not work.


 
Thanks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another great ride this afternoon. It was a flat ride where I focused on keeping my cadence high. Over a 65 minute ride I did 15.4 miles, averaged 14.1 mph for speed and 81 rpm for cadence. This is the first time I've averaged over 14 and 80. My average heart rate seems to to be dropping as well
> 
> I'm also on course to do my first 100 mile week. I've ridden 86 miles since Saturday.


Well done on the avg Phil, it's a great achievement.


----------



## IanA (24 Apr 2013)

Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !

31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


----------



## kerndog (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


 
good bloody work!


----------



## Billy Adam (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


Well done Ian


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)




Excellent! It's always the engine, not the bike! Well done.


----------



## kerndog (24 Apr 2013)

Hi All - got some newbie progress over here! I managed to rack just under 20 miles on my usual route and manged 15.5 mph avg over 18.9 miles with 1645 ft of climbing. I know its not a huge ride by any means but it's my fastest avg speed yet. Stoked 

http://app.strava.com/activities/50469755

Good to see everyone's progress here. some of you guys are really racking up the miles... your mycyclelog counters are bonkers!!!


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Apr 2013)

feel like I'm fourteen... out testing tires tonight, tbf it was getting dark and at one point I was flying through clouds of nats, but it felt good. Fairly simple track. Stopped by a lady who came shouting at me (tbf I was cycling on a footpath) "Is that an electric bike?" ....was unsure wether to take offence or take it as a compliment! As friendly as she turned out to be, I'd have rather been cycling for the 14 mins she spent telling me about how why she didn't want anyone to complain, because she rides an electric bike there whilst 'walking' her dog. Thankfully there are no challenges that way. I bought the tires to explore Malvern more.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50502818
It was my first time off road since I was a teenager!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

Well I got out this evening, did 13.2 miles @ 15.4mph, got a p.b on this
http://app.strava.com/activities/50504258#897246301
I am now less than 300Km off the challenge. Down to about 30 miles a day (Just less than 50Km)


----------



## kerndog (24 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I got out this evening, did 13.2 miles @ 15.4mph, got a p.b on this
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50504258#897246301
> I am now less than 300Km off the challenge. Down to about 30 miles a day (Just less than 50Km)


 
just saw that on strava, nice work!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> Hi All - got some newbie progress over here! I managed to rack just under 20 miles on my usual route and manged 15.5 mph avg over 18.9 miles with 1645 ft of climbing. I know its not a huge ride by any means but it's my fastest avg speed yet. Stoked
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50469755
> 
> Good to see everyone's progress here. some of you guys are really racking up the miles... your mycyclelog counters are bonkers!!!


Your as fast as me, and thats after 10 months, well done.



AndyPeace said:


> feel like I'm fourteen... out testing tires tonight, tbf it was getting dark and at one point I was flying through clouds of nats, but it felt good. Fairly simple track. Stopped by a lady who came shouting at me (tbf I was cycling on a footpath) "Is that an electric bike?" ....was unsure wether to take offence or take it as a compliment! As friendly as she turned out to be, I'd have rather been cycling for the 14 mins she spent telling me about how why she didn't want anyone to complain, because she rides an electric bike there whilst 'walking' her dog. Thankfully there are no challenges that way. I bought the tires to explore Malvern more.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50502818
> It was my first time off road since I was a teenager!


Your like me with my new wheels last week, I cant seem to stop, what a difference they have made.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> just saw that on strava, nice work!


Thanks, not as much climbing as you did, the routes around here dont usually work out to be more than 60ftp/mile


----------



## SWSteve (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


 
Great work!


----------



## DaveyM (24 Apr 2013)

I was meant to be on a half day today...didn't happen!!!! 
so a quick 8.5 miles managed 16mph again tonight.

Have ordered some new tyres almost slicks, so I cant wait to get these winter CX tyre off and try something a little slimmer and faster(hopefully)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


Nice one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Excellent! It's always the engine, not the bike! Well done.


I don't think I would totally agree with that.


----------



## IanA (24 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't think I would totally agree with that.



Maybe.....we could of course do an experiment ! if you all club together and buy me a carbon TT bike I saw today...it's only £3500 then I could ride the same course next Wednesday and we can compare the results......


----------



## IanA (24 Apr 2013)

And thank you all for the comments....

I really recommend having a go.....Hurts like hell, lungs feel like they are about to come out, legs burn like you wouldn't believe.....but I had my Dad there ( pictured in my avatar) , wife and kids cheering me on !

my Dads 83, so glad he's still here to see me do it....just wished I'd have started all this when I was 18 not bloody 43 !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> And thank you all for the comments....
> 
> I really recommend having a go.....Hurts like hell, lungs feel like they are about to come out, legs burn like you wouldn't believe.....but I had my Dad there ( pictured in my avatar) , wife and kids cheering me on !
> 
> my Dads 83, so glad he's still here to see me do it....just wished I'd have started all this when I was 18 not bloody 43 !


Thats really nice Ian.


----------



## MaxInc (24 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't think I would totally agree with that.



The man was stronger, faster and more determined, and no amount of carbon can make up for that. Like my IAM instructor used to say, the best upgrade you can make to the bike is the rider


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The man was stronger, faster and more determined, and no amount of carbon can make up for that. Like my IAM instructor used to say, the best upgrade you can make to the bike is the rider


I agree, but like for like bike Ian would have been quicker.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


Fantastic and well done, I feel the need to map out a ten mile loop round here now. Great that your family were there to support you.
Beating the carbon was the icing....Sweet!


----------



## RWright (25 Apr 2013)

Just another ho hum riding fighting 15 mph winds. I forgot my mp3 player so it was a little worse than normal with the wind blowing in my ears most of the ride. I did have one really nice blast with a tail wind. I made a Strava section to see how I did on it, only to find out I have done it better, twice already...this month.  Even using the trees to help fight the wind on the way back, it was still a slow, tiring ride. To top it off, the wind is bringing in another cool front with clouds and possible rain, so I might not get to see the space station tonight.  I might catch it one of the next few nights hopefully.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot.


----------



## DaveyM (25 Apr 2013)

well done Rocky


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

Nice one Rocky.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2013)

kerndog said:


> Hi All - got some newbie progress over here! I managed to rack just under 20 miles on my usual route and manged 15.5 mph avg over 18.9 miles with 1645 ft of climbing. I know its not a huge ride by any means but it's my fastest avg speed yet. Stoked
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50469755
> 
> Good to see everyone's progress here. some of you guys are really racking up the miles... your mycyclelog counters are bonkers!!!


 
That's good going.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> And thank you all for the comments....
> 
> I really recommend having a go.....Hurts like hell, lungs feel like they are about to come out, legs burn like you wouldn't believe.....but I had my Dad there ( pictured in my avatar) , wife and kids cheering me on !
> 
> my Dads 83, so glad he's still here to see me do it....just wished I'd have started all this when I was 18 not bloody 43 !


 
Never too late!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Well £300 triban3, first 10 mile TT race !
> 
> 31:18 beating 2 guys on carbon TT bikes :-)


 
That's a great time, I don't think I could do that if it was ten miles all down hill. Well done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Just another ho hum riding fighting 15 mph winds. I forgot my mp3 player so it was a little worse than normal with the wind blowing in my ears most of the ride. I did have one really nice blast with a tail wind. I made a Strava section to see how I did on it, only to find out I have done it better, twice already...this month.  Even using the trees to help fight the wind on the way back, it was still a slow, tiring ride. To top it off, the wind is bringing in another cool front with clouds and possible rain, so I might not get to see the space station tonight.  I might catch it one of the next few nights hopefully.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot.


 
Well done, great effort


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> And thank you all for the comments....
> 
> I really recommend having a go.....Hurts like hell, lungs feel like they are about to come out, legs burn like you wouldn't believe.....but I had my Dad there ( pictured in my avatar) , wife and kids cheering me on !
> 
> my Dads 83, so glad he's still here to see me do it....just wished I'd have started all this when I was 18 not bloody 43 !


Really well done Ian. That's some achievement. Your dad will be proud of you. Tell him I said his advice and training must have helped.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Just another ho hum riding fighting 15 mph winds. I forgot my mp3 player so it was a little worse than normal with the wind blowing in my ears most of the ride. I did have one really nice blast with a tail wind. I made a Strava section to see how I did on it, only to find out I have done it better, twice already...this month.  Even using the trees to help fight the wind on the way back, it was still a slow, tiring ride. To top it off, the wind is bringing in another cool front with clouds and possible rain, so I might not get to see the space station tonight.  I might catch it one of the next few nights hopefully.
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot.


Brilliant Rocky. Well done. Hope the weather clears up and you get to view the space station.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Apr 2013)

Great weather again here and my Day off. 
The hybrid this morning for 5 miles out with my wife, her first ride of the year she did great not stopping once.

Trying to get her on here, I think it would be very motivational for her as we are planning this 25 mile charity ride.
http://www.theshakespearehospice.org.uk/events/event_details.aspx?eventId=247


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2013)

*Progress 1:*

Ok - my bike is now indexed and ready to roll ONCE THE BLOOMING WEATHER SORTS ITSELF OUT AND STOPS RAINING!!!!!!!

The indexing went fine apart from the fact that on the FD I tried to set the 0-0.5mm outer plate clearance _before_ performing the trim action! Dopey Boy!

How do you measure 0.5mm without a feeler gauge? I just shone a torch up from below and did it as the tiniest sliver of light showing through. Just the odd photon or so at a rough guess!

***

*Progress 2:*

I deleted my Mycyclinglog a/c - despite having done over 400 miles this year (Wow!) my little green strip resolutely stuck at an even more embarrassing 160 - and that's despite doing the tap the computer screen thingy with a pencil. Anyway kicked that into touch.

So I enlisted the services of Mrs SpokeyDokey who is known at work as the Queen of Excel and she has created me a wonderful spreadsheet that is exactly what I need. I've got a nice data entry form, it calculates everything that I need it to and it graphs it all in (albeit slightly girly colours but I'm not moaning) glorious technicolour. I'm ok with Excel but Mrs SD is a real whizz and does all sorts of things in the, too me, Third Realm of VBA. It is festooned with conditional statements and fancy date calculations plus even opens up in the right cell on the right worksheet even though I can save/close the thing down in any cell on any worksheet. She has protected large chunks of it too as I will "mess it up"! All beyond me really. She said it was a piece of cake but demanded wine as payment - I obliged of course.

***

Hope you are all having a whale of a time in drier locales. Stay safe everyone - there's loonies out there!.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great weather again here and my Day off.


 
I need to move down there! Here it is a uniform dark-ish grey. It is drizzling heavily. I can't even see the sheep or the three new horses that have appeared in the field down the other end of the village. It's that murky.

Still, Kendal is the second best place to live in the country according to a recent survey.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Progress 1:*
> 
> Ok - my bike is now indexed and ready to roll ONCE THE BLOOMING WEATHER SORTS ITSELF OUT AND STOPS RAINING!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


She can finish mine off, then. It works well enough, but the daily update routine is a bit naff.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

I also use excel to log my mileage only and to forecast where my mileage will be on a monthly basis. Though I do have a dump of all my mycyclinglog data in it, so I could get a bit more techy if I wanted to.


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/50606298

Tight muscles this morning after last nights race, so went out again this morning. Legs felt good, so pushed hard going out, but took it easy on the return, just twiddled to relax the legs.....

average was 21mph on the majority of the A34 on the blast out bound


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2013)

How fast are you when racing? 21 mph is very quick to me.

Nice pic' of your Dad btw - they rode bikes bigger back then!


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

Started following some of you guys on strava hope ya dont mind, and regards bike the more i hear of this triban 3 the more i like (not having a great budget and the like)


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I need to move down there!


 Still warm down here Spokey so Went out again this afternoon for a leisurely 11 mile cicuit (avg 15.3) on the T3.

I'm getting a strange urge to try a fixie, well this urge pass? please help.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Started following some of you guys on strava hope ya dont mind, and regards bike the more i hear of this triban 3 the more i like (not having a great budget and the like)


If you're on a budget, you can't go wrong with A T3. Get the red one while you can.


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Started following some of you guys on strava hope ya dont mind, and regards bike the more i hear of this triban 3 the more i like (not having a great budget and the like)



The only issues I have with the Triban is chain ring selector.....from 30 coming upto 39 is temperamental. And, the wheel bearings are cheap. I took to stripping the bike of everything I didn't need the day before the race, ie, bags, bottle , even bottle holder. Then took the wheels out for cleaning of chain and rear cogs etc....

I ended up going with the front wheel back to Decathlon as the bearings on the front wheel felt shot ! I've an engineering background so stripped it prior to returning it and found the shells of the bearing worn and pitted....

However, even a NEW BTwin front wheel felt rough ! 

But for £300 is a good buy. What I did see there, is a white version, and cheaper...not sure of the weight, but it has " micro shift " selectors....Vekta who are a local cycles/race prep shop commented the other day that the make is good. One advantage with the microshift make is that you can reach the shift up and down from the drops..which is not possible on the Triban3 unless you have alien length thumbs !


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> How fast are you when racing? 21 mph is very quick to me.
> 
> Nice pic' of your Dad btw - they rode bikes bigger back then!



I had no bag for the iPhone so couldn't run Strava. The average for the race was 19.1 

There are a couple of gentle climbs with a dragged out and higher climb mid section over a marshalling yard near Crewe which you climb going out then later on the return, but on the flat I tried to hold between 20 and 22 mph and 30 on the gentle descents. the final 1.3 mile is the killer, only 40' climb but by that stage I had next to nothing left in the legs.

As for the bike and my dad, he was small compared to the majority of racers, just powerful legs with high cadence that they called twiddling back in the 50's


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> If you're on a budget, you can't go wrong with A T3. Get the red one while you can.


 
Out of stock at local store  seems really popular i think i am going to wait and save the money its not like i dont have a bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> The only issues I have with the Triban is chain ring selector.....from 30 coming upto 39 is temperamental. And, the wheel bearings are cheap. I took to stripping the bike of everything I didn't need the day before the race, ie, bags, bottle , even bottle holder. Then took the wheels out for cleaning of chain and rear cogs etc....
> 
> I ended up going with the front wheel back to Decathlon as the bearings on the front wheel felt shot ! I've an engineering background so stripped it prior to returning it and found the shells of the bearing worn and pitted....
> 
> ...


 
I think the white one might be the 3A, it doesn't come with carbon forks if it is.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Out of stock at local store  seems really popular i think i am going to wait and save the money its not like i dont have a bike


 
I think they are phasing it out and replacing it with the 3A - lower spec than the 3. You may want to look at the 5 instead, but this is more expensive.


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think the white one might be the 3A, it doesn't come with carbon forks if it is.


 
No carbon forks all alluminum


----------



## boybiker (25 Apr 2013)

Well in my quest to improve my climbing I knew a beast of a hill (in my eyes anyway!) that I thought I could take on - WRONG! . I've never been up the hill/road before but knowing the area I knew there would be no / little traffic at least I was right about that! As I went up it I got over taken by a very fit chap on a mountain bike who didn't even get out the saddle once to climb any of the hill  as he over took me and went into the distance at the top.

On a positive note I made it up the hill. What's the best way to improve climbing these types of hills, long and steep? Keep climbing lots of smaller hills or keep going up these long steep hills and possibly needing to stop?

http://app.strava.com/activities/50614482


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

Well it would seem all road bikes at my local decathlon store are out of stock


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well in my quest to improve my climbing I knew a beast of a hill (in my eyes anyway!) that I thought I could take on - WRONG! . I've never been up the hill/road before but knowing the area I knew there would be no / little traffic at least I was right about that! As I went up it I got over taken by a very fit chap on a mountain bike who didn't even get out the saddle once to climb any of the hill  as he over took me and went into the distance at the top.
> 
> On a positive note I made it up the hill. What's the best way to improve climbing these types of hills, long and steep? Keep climbing lots of smaller hills or keep going up these long steep hills and possibly needing to stop?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50614482



Conditioning to the climbing, but I'm not expert. Just keep doing them ! As for the mountain bike maybe he was in mega low gear !


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> No carbon forks all alluminum



is there a real advantage with the carbon forks ? For me the big plus of the white T3 is the shifters


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You may want to look at the 5 instead, but this is more expensive.


 
Been looking at that, the only thing i dont like is the triple chain ring like the granny ring on my MTB it never gets used anymore but for the price could be a starter


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> is there a real advantage with the carbon forks ? For me the big plus of the white T3 is the shifters


 
From what i have read they seem to soften out some of the bumps on the road


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> From what i have read they seem to soften out some of the bumps on the road



I wish that was true for the damn road surface along the A34 ! seams a direct link to my perineum !


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

btw, Decathlon Stockport have lots in stock, but some distance for you Stevey


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> btw, Decathlon Stockport have lots in stock, but some distance for you Stevey


 
Could get the train there and cycle back....!!!!!


----------



## IanA (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Could get the train there and cycle back....!!!!!



haha, now that would be EPIC !


----------



## boybiker (25 Apr 2013)

IanA said:


> Conditioning to the climbing, but I'm not expert. Just keep doing them ! As for the mountain bike maybe he was in mega low gear !


 
Yeah I think that's the best way from what I've read here although I was told cross training by running helps cyclist with bike climbs? It will be interesting to see others views and opinions. 

Well done on the TT time Ian very impressive to say the least!


----------



## Typhon (25 Apr 2013)

Just been out for 16.5 miles but I was 1mph slower than usual as I just wasn't feeling it today. I've been feeling completely washed out and exhausted for the last couple of days, I'm not really sure why.

On the positive side that was the longest ride yet on the Focus and it didn't hurt my back at all. I've just got to get used to the saddle/seating position now!


----------



## Typhon (25 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well in my quest to improve my climbing I knew a beast of a hill (in my eyes anyway!) that I thought I could take on - WRONG! . I've never been up the hill/road before but knowing the area I knew there would be no / little traffic at least I was right about that! As I went up it I got over taken by a very fit chap on a mountain bike who didn't even get out the saddle once to climb any of the hill  as he over took me and went into the distance at the top.
> 
> On a positive note I made it up the hill. What's the best way to improve climbing these types of hills, long and steep? Keep climbing lots of smaller hills or keep going up these long steep hills and possibly needing to stop?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50614482


 
Well done on completing the hill, that is a big one!

I think to get up hills you need a certain amount of leg strength which is gained practising on hills but mostly it's just cardiovascular fitness. If you improve your fitness and therefore power output you'll get up easier and you can do that by any kind of riding really. I guess the most effective way would be to practice on the big hills or the actual hill you want to conquer but I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as you keep riding regularly you'll get better at pretty much all aspects of cycling and all terrains.


----------



## stevey (25 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done on completing the hill, that is a big one!
> 
> I think to get up hills you need a certain amount of leg strength which is gained practising on hills but mostly it's just cardiovascular fitness. If you improve your fitness and therefore power output you'll get up easier and you can do that by any kind of riding really. I guess the most effective way would be to practice on the big hills or the actual hill you want to conquer but I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as you keep riding regularly you'll get better at pretty much all aspects of cycling and all terrains.


 
Tend to agree on this i dont have many steep hills around here but what is around here is 5-10% hills and all i do is go and ride them both sitting and standing (not for long i may add) and trying to keep a constant cadence/rhythm, practise,practise and practise some more


----------



## boybiker (25 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done on completing the hill, that is a big one!
> 
> I think to get up hills you need a certain amount of leg strength which is gained practising on hills but mostly it's just cardiovascular fitness. If you improve your fitness and therefore power output you'll get up easier and you can do that by any kind of riding really. I guess the most effective way would be to practice on the big hills or the actual hill you want to conquer but I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as you keep riding regularly you'll get better at pretty much all aspects of cycling and all terrains.


 
In a way I found that hill harder than doing the whole 73 mile ride from Reading to Brighton although I done nearly half the same amount of climbing in 15 miles! I think I'm going to just keep trying to go up this hill on shorter rides and on longer rides stick to more of the small hills like I did on this ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/50239471



Typhon said:


> Just been out for 16.5 miles but I was 1mph slower than usual as I just wasn't feeling it today. I've been feeling completely washed out and exhausted for the last couple of days, I'm not really sure why.
> 
> On the positive side that was the longest ride yet on the Focus and it didn't hurt my back at all. I've just got to get used to the saddle/seating position now!


 
It might be worth having a few rest days as its easy to get carried away when the weather is nice outside.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Been looking at that, the only thing i dont like is the triple chain ring like the granny ring on my MTB it never gets used anymore but for the price could be a starter


You have to view gears as what they are, I have a triple on my Viking.
When I started I had a 30th inner ring and a 34th rear making 1:086 ratio or 23.2 gear inch.
I currently have a 26 front and a 24 rear 1:1.06 ratio or 28.5" low and 48x11 1:4.25 or 114.8"
The original was 30x26 ratio 1:1.12or 30.3" low and 52x13 1:3.90 or 105.2"
As you will see I have a better range then the original gears but having a triple allows you to have a closer rear ratio cassette, yet still retain a low range, this has been negated somewhat with 9 and 10 sp with up at leat a 30/32 rear possible with a 34 front 34x30 would give you 1:1.10 or 29.9" not much higher than my 26x24, which I dont use very much these days, but there are still time I am in it briefly..

Anyway seems my challenge is over yet again, having tried to make up so much lost time. There is a creaking from the head bearings, I am going to have a look but I fear, once i take the steerer tube out it may collapse, if not i will grease it and see, I dont see me getting a replacement before Monday as I need to know which to order.
As you will probably gather not a route I do often, a reasonable pace for me, I did a relatively easy route for the miles, because i hate riding primarily flat routes.
Some p.b's early on as these a segments i dont do often, in some not since last Aug/Sep.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50619570


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

Thanks Ian, for liking the fact the challenge maybe over.


----------



## RWright (25 Apr 2013)

Let it creak.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Let it creak.


dont fancy it failing on me.


----------



## RWright (25 Apr 2013)

I took apart the head on one of my old Raleigh bikes, I was lucky I had a drop cloth under my work stand. Bearings went everywhere.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

This is a cartridge system, I am just trying evans to see what they have in.


----------



## RWright (25 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is a cartridge system, I am just trying evans to see what they have in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

They have an F.S.A headset, for £27 (about $40)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Let it creak.


 
GT85 is the answer and then carry on riding


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Anyway seems my challenge is over yet again, having tried to make up so much lost time. There is a creaking from the head bearings, I am going to have a look but I fear, once i take the steerer tube out it may collapse, if not i will grease it and see, I dont see me getting a replacement before Monday as I need to know which to order.
> As you will probably gather not a route I do often, a reasonable pace for me, I did a relatively easy route for the miles, because i hate riding primarily flat routes.
> Some p.b's early on as these a segments i dont do often, in some not since last Aug/Sep.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50619570


Oh no, you seem to be hitting a run of bad luck with the bike just now  Hope when you open it up you find it is just needing a good grease and tightened down and you manage to get going again.


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 Apr 2013)

I avoided the chance of getting to 100 miles for the week and went for a hill climb session instead. I've still done 96 miles since Saturday but I can't get out tomorrow so will need to get the 100 miles next week.

I rode the same route as Tuesday and beat 4 Strava personal bests. I took over 2 minutes off the 3 mile, 700 ft climb. I still took over 27 minutes but I'm sure that will come down over the next few weeks.

http://app.strava.com/activities/50640768


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I avoided the chance of getting to 100 miles for the week and went for a hill climb session instead. I've still done 96 miles since Saturday but I can't get out tomorrow so will need to get the 100 miles next week.
> 
> I rode the same route as Tuesday and beat 4 Strava personal bests. I took over 2 minutes off the 3 mile, 700 ft climb. I still took over 27 minutes but I'm sure that will come down over the next few weeks.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50640768


 
At least you have a target for next week, nice ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I avoided the chance of getting to 100 miles for the week and went for a hill climb session instead. I've still done 96 miles since Saturday but I can't get out tomorrow so will need to get the 100 miles next week.
> 
> I rode the same route as Tuesday and beat 4 Strava personal bests. I took over 2 minutes off the 3 mile, 700 ft climb. I still took over 27 minutes but I'm sure that will come down over the next few weeks.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50640768


nip out now, 4 miles come on Phil. Sure you can do it,
I am off out to test the *re-greased* headset Chris.


Mo1959 said:


> Oh no, you seem to be hitting a run of bad luck with the bike just now  Hope when you open it up you find it is just needing a good grease and tightened down and you manage to get going again.


The bearings look shot to me, and quiet a bit of rusty stuff on the tube, might still get that headset at some point soon, but I was looking to upgrade it to at least an 8 sp, with a new front mech as I know the one I have is a little out of true.
I think I need a new bike, so I can strip and rebuild this one. It might not be the bee's knee's but we have done some miles together.


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> nip out now, 4 miles come on Phil. Sure you can do it,
> I am off out to test the *re-greased*





I may find some time tomorrow, I'll put it down to a recovery ride. Planning a long ride Saturday morning so I rather be ready for that so may not ride tomorrow and have a goal to aim for next week. I'll see how I feel after work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

If I nip to the next village and back its nearly 3 miles, then its just one more around the estate, you dont have to do it quickly. If you don't, hope you get there next week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I may find some time tomorrow, I'll put it down to a recovery ride. Planning a long ride Saturday morning so I rather be ready for that so may not ride tomorrow and have a goal to aim for next week. I'll see how I feel after work.


 
Go do the four miles, and then aim for 120 miles next week!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> nip out now, 4 miles come on Phil. Sure you can do it,
> I am off out to test the *re-greased* headset Chris.
> 
> The bearings look shot to me, and quiet a bit of rusty stuff on the tube, might still get that headset at some point soon, but I was looking to upgrade it to at least an 8 sp, with a new front mech as I know the one I have is a little out of true.
> I think I need a new bike, so I can strip and rebuild this one. It might not be the bee's knee's but we have done some miles together.


 
Hopefully the re-greasing will work


----------



## Billy Adam (25 Apr 2013)

www.strava.com/activities/50655300
Eventful evening ride. Same route as the other day, but coming down the red road all traffic comes to a grinding halt. Police cars ambulance road down to one lane. Looks nasty. Turns out a cyclist had come off in a big way ( bearing in mind I got up to about 40mph the other day. It is quite steep and twisty). Hope he's ok.


----------



## Creakyknee (25 Apr 2013)

Finally back on the bike after few late work nights, busted chain, new chain then slipped ,so new casette, waiting for bits to arrive etc etc.
Anyway result was fastest average speed to date by a fair bit, I can't figure out this cycling lark : )
http://app.strava.com/activities/50665433#


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Finally back on the bike after few late work nights, busted chain, new chain then slipped ,so new casette, waiting for bits to arrive etc etc.
> Anyway result was fastest average speed to date by a fair bit, I can't figure out this cycling lark : )
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50665433#


Down hill into the wind and up hill with it, think that helps.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Hopefully the re-greasing will work


Working ok, smooth n quite mind it was smooth before. Now the rear mech isn't selecting very well, suppose it comes from running a 7sp on a 10sp hub, I got a 7-8sp spacer but I think it could have done with 1mm more thickness.


----------



## Typhon (25 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Down hill into the wind and up hill with it, think that helps.


 
Yeah that helps me a lot too. Nothing worse than when it's the other way around.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Yeah that helps me a lot too. Nothing worse than when it's the other way around.


This is part the reason i don' often go east from here, it can be hard work working your way home in a westerly wind when its flat then up hill, not much of a climb these days, but I hated it when I started, but I could only manage flat rides really.
Well less than 140 miles to do, if the bike holds up. I could possible do it with two days spare.
I have done 170 miles since Monday, 263 since the new wheels, (sat).
I am quicker on them as well, 14.84mph over 212.38 miles since Sunday42 miles a day with an avg elevation of 1842ft a day.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50679060


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well in my quest to improve my climbing I knew a beast of a hill (in my eyes anyway!) that I thought I could take on - WRONG! . I've never been up the hill/road before but knowing the area I knew there would be no / little traffic at least I was right about that! As I went up it I got over taken by a very fit chap on a mountain bike who didn't even get out the saddle once to climb any of the hill  as he over took me and went into the distance at the top.
> 
> On a positive note I made it up the hill. What's the best way to improve climbing these types of hills, long and steep? Keep climbing lots of smaller hills or keep going up these long steep hills and possibly needing to stop?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50614482


I'm trying to take on more lengthy steep climbs. Long climbs help break the psychological barriers as well as the physical ones  Sometimes I look and think no way will I make it all the way but feel like a champion when I reach the peak and remind myself, that actually yes I can. Even if you don't make the top there's reward in knowing your willing to tackle the challlenge!


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Apr 2013)

Is it late enough to say I'm pleased it's raining? Off to Malvern Tomorrow Am to scout out some off road routes for my Michelien Mud ii tyres.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Is it late enough to say I'm pleased it's raining? Off to Malvern Tomorrow Am to scout out some off road routes for my Michelien Mud ii tyres.


 
Yup - you just about got away with it!  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'm trying to take on more lengthy steep climbs. Long climbs help break the psychological barriers as well as the physical ones  Sometimes I look and think no way will I make it all the way but feel like a champion when I reach the peak and remind myself, that actually yes I can. Even if you don't make the top there's reward in knowing your willing to tackle the challlenge!



I've started doing the same. Starting with a 3 mile 700 ft climb. http://app.strava.com/activities/50640768 I've done it twice this week and plan to make it my Tuesday and Thursday route for the next few weeks. I hope to build up to the Rhigos and Bwlch. Lots of climbing in the South Wales valleys and the Brecon Beacons.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Apr 2013)

That A4060 looks a bit of a speedy road, stay safe phil!


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That A4060 looks a bit of a speedy road, stay safe phil!



It is but it isn't that busy and there is a wide hard shoulder. It safer than some of the other mountain roads around South Wales, visibility is good and it's fairly straight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2013)

I re did the rear gears, replaced the spacer with a 7sp cog and spacer, this gives me 5mm instead of 4mm, cleaned gear cable and gave it a little lube, hopefully this will last 140+miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2013)

Well the above seemed to work, as did the head bearing, I final have my nose in front on the challenge, I have to nip to the chemist via the long way home, and I will have done 300+miles in the last 7 days the most I ever recall riding in a week, i think Chris mentioned you can cycle in a day what you can in a week, I dont think I will be trying that one.

http://app.strava.com/activities/50787249


----------



## RWright (26 Apr 2013)

Another challenge  The May MASSIVE???  May was going to be my shed some pounds by cutting the carbs diet month, now this 

I think I can diet and do 1000 K, probably not going to go for 1000 miles on this one, takes a lot of carbs for me to do 1000 miles in a month. I am going to buy stock in my grocery store before I do another 1000 mile month.


----------



## Reece (26 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Another challenge  The May MASSIVE???  May was going to be my shed some pounds by cutting the carbs diet month, now this
> 
> I think I can diet and do 1000 K, probably not going to go for 1000 miles on this one, takes a lot of carbs for me to do 1000 miles in a month. I am going to buy stock in my grocery store before I do another 1000 mile month.


Just seen this and joined in. Rather it be June as got a 124mile ride and 90mile ride planned then but oh well lol. Hopefully weather will be nice for May and we all get the KM's in!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the above seemed to work, as did the head bearing, I final have my nose in front on the challenge, I have to nip to the chemist via the long way home, and I will have done 300+miles in the last 7 days the most I ever recall riding in a week, i think Chris mentioned you can cycle in a day what you can in a week, I dont think I will be trying that one.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50787249


Considering I feel my saddle sores smarting sitting here, I don't think I could even do twice what I do in a day 

Glad you have caught up Nigel. I should finish it tomorrow morning then will probably take at least Sunday and Monday off. Partly because my body needs it and partly because it is to be cold and windy with wintry showers!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2013)

I'm glad the May challenge is a bit lighter than this months, as Rocky said, 1000km should be doable, not sure about 1000 miles though.


----------



## boybiker (26 Apr 2013)

Well all love a strava challenge . I'm aiming for 50% on Aprils one as well, the beginning of the month was a disaster mileage wise! Hopefully I will fair better with May's challenge and get to 1000k .


----------



## DaveyM (26 Apr 2013)

I am in for the May MASSIVE.
Just going to see what I can do would like to do over 500km.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2013)

Well I did got 300 miles in 7 days, today was as my avg sp indicates. This shows a rolling 7 day history. The two highlighted are 2 of the three highest mileages, though this changes through the week being a rolling history.





Evening ride that took me over 300 miles in 7 days.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50817579
and the bike is nearly running peachy well so-so.


----------



## simmi (26 Apr 2013)

The wife had to go to Sheffield today so took advantage of this and had a lovely ride out into the Peak District.
I started off going up the A57 once you leave Sheffield you constantly climb at a steady rate for about 3.5 miles. Once over the top a right turn take you on to Mortimer Road this is a 10 mile rollercoaster of a road, by far the best bit of road I have ever ridden 2 very tough climbs and several more smaller ones, the toughest is Ewden Bank which features in "Another 100 Greatest cycling climbs" The views are amazing and some of the descents are treacherous to say the least. If any of you are ever in the area it is well worth a trip out.
I then turned into Stocksbridge which is home to a classic climb, Pea Royd Lane, given a 9/10 in the greatest cycling climbs book and the hill used for the 2009 national hill climb. I can say this was a real beast of a hill, I managed it but only just I was blowing really hard by the top.
From there it was a good decent followed by a easy ride back into Sheffield.

32.9 miles in 2:39:46 at 12.4 mph with 3276ft, 100ft/mile of climbing.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50809674

A very slow ride but with the amount of climbs I was still very pleased with it.

One of my Goals for the year is to do 10 of the 200 greatest climbs so with 2 in the bag today my total is now up to 5.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I did got 300 miles in 7 days, today was as my avg sp indicates. This shows a rolling 7 day history. The two highlighted are 2 of the three highest mileages, though this changes through the week being a rolling history.
> View attachment 22433
> 
> Evening ride that took me over 300 miles in 7 days.
> ...


You beat me by 3 miles over the 7 days!


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Apr 2013)

Total elevation today 3013 feet + (strava figure) over approx 50 miles. Absoloutley no speed today, as was just jollying about. Off Road time was short as I had to get back for work...and I had visions of being lost in the Hills (probably not a valid excuse for a sickie)...so only did 3 off road miles... I think I spent as long swapping tires over as I did riding. short as it was I loved it.....I'm gonna need to grow some serious size balls for the descents. Much of the trail I explored was loose stone with tree roots and the odd splatter of mud. It was a bit worrying on my own so I was dead careful. Also, I always knew they were there but have found the way up to the Worcestershire beacon by road bike ( there's an asphalt path/bridleway) and remembered where two of the springs are too (I think there are three more). Very sociable ride, as I was in the center of Malvern... and got an applaud from a gent on my way upto St Ann's well...as I'd Foolishly stopped to chat, then had to try 3 times to get started again (the grade was average 12.5%) and I just couldn't get enough momentum to clip back in! and then a salute in the town center from a bloke I'd chatted to at the cash machine...he seemed in total awe that anyone would ride a bike in Malvern...I didn't tell him that people cycle bigger challenges than Malvern


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2013)

This may massive business looks great (tough) but I have signed up to both the cycle and the run. Aiming to get between 40 and 60km in running and arounf 500km of cycling...double my awful april showing


----------



## RWright (26 Apr 2013)

Nice riding Nigel. 300 miles in weeks is some good distance. I just looked at the weather here and it might be close for me to get 1000 miles for the month. Rain and cooler forecast starting Sunday.  I still need 129 miles to get there.

If I get there I am going to treat myself to a new pair of fingerless gloves that I have stuffed in my bike stuff cabinet.  My newbness might be wearing off, I have gone thru a pair of fingerless gloves and a pair of SPD-SL cleats (these could have lasted a little longer but I am a little rough on equipment sometimes) I am just glad I can partially justify what I spend on cycling with the "it's my hobby and it keeps me out of trouble" excuse.


----------



## RWright (26 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This may massive business looks great (tough) but I have signed up to both the cycle and the run. Aiming to get between 40 and 60km in running and arounf 500km of cycling...double my awful april showing


 
I noticed the running part but since I don't run I am afraid to sign up. I do log walks/jogs with Strava (the rare times I actually do them) but everyone would laugh at my running times. 5 MPH is FLYING for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You beat me by 3 miles over the 7 days!


For once, I actually did 306, the most I have accumulated in 7 days. My cycling has improved no end this month, and it not really weather related as it hasn't been the best month for temps and wind and snow, though little rain so far here.
I haven't put todays weather in the sheet, but the avg for the month is much the same as Nov, drier but windier
I also got some new shorts.
http://www.tenn-outdoors.co.uk/tenn-viper-professional-cycling-shorts-with-antibacterial-pad-blk-med.
The padding is much thicker than I am used to.


simmi said:


> The wife had to go to Sheffield today so took advantage of this and had a lovely ride out into the Peak District.
> I started off going up the A57 once you leave Sheffield you constantly climb at a steady rate for about 3.5 miles. Once over the top a right turn take you on to Mortimer Road this is a 10 mile rollercoaster of a road, by far the best bit of road I have ever ridden 2 very tough climbs and several more smaller ones, the toughest is Ewden Bank which features in "Another 100 Greatest cycling climbs" The views are amazing and some of the descents are treacherous to say the least. If any of you are ever in the area it is well worth a trip out.
> I then turned into Stocksbridge which is home to a classic climb, Pea Royd Lane, given a 9/10 in the greatest cycling climbs book and the hill used for the 2009 national hill climb. I can say this was a real beast of a hill, I managed it but only just I was blowing really hard by the top.
> From there it was a good decent followed by a easy ride back into Sheffield.
> ...


nice ride simon


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I noticed the running part but since I don't run I am afraid to sign up. I do log walks/jogs with Strava (the rare times I actually do them) but everyone would laugh at my running times. 5 MPH is FLYING for me.


 
Don't worry, it's rare I 'just go for a run' right now, I'm doing tri training so am doing as much running on tired legs as possible, whether it be after a swim or a ride. If you look at my times I'm not much faster.


----------



## spooks (26 Apr 2013)

Did my first cycle commute to work today. A zillion traffic lights on the way and not a single bit of flat but it's only 4 miles. Too busy to get on the bike at all for the next week except to and from work which wasn't nearly so scary as I imagined.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Did my first cycle commute to work today. A zillion traffic lights on the way and not a single bit of flat but it's only 4 miles. Too busy to get on the bike at all for the next week except to and from work which wasn't nearly so scary as I imagined.


 
Great news! Cycling on busy roads/commuting can be scary at first, but once you get comfortable with it you'll find yourself being a lot more aware with what is going on...just keep those eyes and ears open because those *people* in tin cans can make stupid decisions


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice riding Nigel. 300 miles in weeks is some good distance. I just looked at the weather here and it might be close for me to get 1000 miles for the month. Rain and cooler forecast starting Sunday.  I still need 129 miles to get there.
> 
> If I get there I am going to treat myself to a new pair of fingerless gloves that I have stuffed in my bike stuff cabinet.  My newbness might be wearing off, I have gone thru a pair of fingerless gloves and a pair of SPD-SL cleats (these could have lasted a little longer but I am a little rough on equipment sometimes) I am just glad I can partially justify what I spend on cycling with the "it's my hobby and it keeps me out of trouble" excuse.


Thanks Rocky, the weather here Monday looks a bit dyer hopefully I will have done most by Sunday, with any reminder to do on Tuesday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Did my first cycle commute to work today. A zillion traffic lights on the way and not a single bit of flat but it's only 4 miles. Too busy to get on the bike at all for the next week except to and from work which wasn't nearly so scary as I imagined.


I tend to do most of my riding away from traffic, but sometimes my routes take me through busy areas, and as Steve says just be aware of things around you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Did my first cycle commute to work today. A zillion traffic lights on the way and not a single bit of flat but it's only 4 miles. Too busy to get on the bike at all for the next week except to and from work which wasn't nearly so scary as I imagined.


 
99% of my mileage is commuting, I love riding to work. My direct route to work is 5 miles, but luckily I have a shower at work so regularly do a 30 mile ride before work


----------



## boybiker (26 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 99% of my mileage is commuting, I love riding to work. My direct route to work is 5 miles, but luckily I have a shower at work so regularly do a 30 mile ride before work


 
Brave stuff doing 30 in the morning! My commute is 12.5 miles each way which gives me 25 miles a day which is quite nice


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Brave stuff doing 30 in the morning! My commute is 12.5 miles each way which gives me 25 miles a day which is quite nice


 
I love it, leave the house at around 6:20, get a good 1 and a half hours in the countryside were it is nice and quiet before I head along the cycle paths through town into work.

25 miles a day is a good commute.


----------



## LeeOsborne (26 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Did my first cycle commute to work today. A zillion traffic lights on the way and not a single bit of flat but it's only 4 miles. Too busy to get on the bike at all for the next week except to and from work which wasn't nearly so scary as I imagined.


 
Good stuff. I've only got back into cycling this year, mainly commuting, and only 5 miles each way but on busy roads. I ride a motorbike too so I think that has given me a good starting point for awareness, etc. 
I started back in January, didn't cycle at all in March due to the weather, recently bought a road bike and now doing 40+ miles quite comfortably. I've also lost a bit a weight too which I'm really chuffed about. Loving it


----------



## RWright (27 Apr 2013)

I just got in from going to see the space station fly over. When I was leaving my driveway I turn on my light and see an animal, I though it was a cat, It stopped and stared at the light then started walking up the street quickly, I thought, wow, that is a big cat. It got a little closer and I could see it was a Red Fox. I follow it with the light and it finally takes off through the neighbor across the streets back yard and goes into the woods. I was thinking great, here I go off riding into the night with wild animals lurking in the woods. I don't know if any of you have been around a wild fox but I have, a friend of mine ran over one and was able to save the baby the mother fox was carrying in her mouth. Fox are mean, vicious, wild animals, I would suggest not trying to pet one or get too close to one.

I got out to the highway clover leaf I had decided to watch from just in time. I chose the location because it was out of range of street and city lights. As soon as I laid down on the grass and got my binoculars focused there it was, at least I think that is what it was. Hale-Bopp it is not. There is no tail or anything like that. If you have never seen it I can describe it for you. It looks like an airplane with lights on except without the flashing lights on.  Spotlighting a fox with your bicycle headlight is much more exciting.

At least none of my neighbors saw me riding around on my bike after dark with my binoculars around my neck. I can just imagine the gossip that could get started about me out perving on my bicycle at night. I would never do anything like that but I do have to admit, the thought did cross my mind when I went by the house just down the street where the hot lesbians live.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I just got in from going to see the space station fly over. When I was leaving my driveway I turn on my light and see an animal, I though it was a cat, It stopped and stared at the light then started walking up the street quickly, I thought, wow, that is a big cat. It got a little closer and I could see it was a Red Fox. I follow it with the light and it finally takes off through the neighbor across the streets back yard and goes into the woods. I was thinking great, here I go off riding into the night with wild animals lurking in the woods. I don't know if any of you have been around a wild fox but I have, a friend of mine ran over one and was able to save the baby the mother fox was carrying in her mouth. Fox are mean, vicious, wild animals, I would suggest not trying to pet one or get too close to one.
> 
> I got out to the highway clover leaf I had decided to watch from just in time. I chose the location because it was out of range of street and city lights. As soon as I laid down on the grass and got my binoculars focused there it was, at least I think that is what it was. Hale-Bopp it is not. There is no tail or anything like that. If you have never seen it I can describe it for you. It looks like an airplane with lights on except without the flashing lights on.  Spotlighting a fox with your bicycle headlight is much more exciting.
> 
> At least none of my neighbors saw me riding around on my bike after dark with my binoculars around my neck. I can just imagine the gossip that could get started about me out perving on my bicycle at night. I would never do anything like that but I do have to admit, the thought did cross my mind when I went by the house just down the street where the hot lesbians live.


Glad you saw it,
I saw it back in about 2002 I think, it was much smaller than.
I saw another smaller satellite last year pass just under the moon, I was going to try a photgraphy it, then realized the exposure difference between it and moon, dooh.


----------



## RWright (27 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Glad you saw it,
> I saw it back in about 2002 I think, it was much smaller than.
> I saw another smaller satellite last year pass just under the moon, I was going to try a photgraphy it, then realized the exposure difference between it and moon, dooh.


 
I don't really do much star gazing or anything but back when hale-bopp was around I had heard about it and didn't think much of it. I was out in the country going to my brothers on a really dark night and saw it and was like WOW!, what is that? I figured it out quickly but it totally impressed me, even more so than a total eclipse of the sun and moon I have seen.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't really do much star gazing or anything but back when hale-bopp was around I had heard about it and didn't think much of it. I was out in the country going to my brothers on a really dark night and saw it and was like WOW!, what is that? I figured it out quickly but it totally impressed me, even more so than a total eclipse of the sun and moon I have seen.


I have never seen a total eclipse, (never likely to), I saw Hale-Bopp did have some pictures but I guess I have lost the negs over the years (too many moves), I don't do as much as I did, really is too much light pollution around here, I think I have forgot more than I remember. What i find difficult to understand is when I tell kids, that what appears to be a star is in fact one of the planets, "how do I know" or "it's not", kids just seem interested in mobile phones computer or game consoles, I probable spend more time on a computer than the average child (photography, cycling data and many other things, though not usually facebook ect.), but I have other interests as well one of which is astronomy, by the way there is supposed to be a bright comet at the end of this year, from what I believe it may be better than Hale-Bopp.


----------



## RWright (27 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have never seen a total eclipse, (never likely to), I saw Hale-Bopp did have some pictures but I guess I have lost the negs over the years (too many moves), I don't do as much as I did, really is too much light pollution around here, I think I have forgot more than I remember. What i find difficult to understand is when I tell kids, that what appears to be a star is in fact one of the planets, "how do I know" or "it's not", kids just seem interested in mobile phones computer or game consoles, I probable spend more time on a computer than the average child (photography, cycling data and many other things, though not usually facebook ect.), but I have other interests as well one of which is astronomy, by the way there is supposed to be a bright comet at the end of this year, from what I believe it may be better than Hale-Bopp.


 
cool, I would like to see it. Let me know if you hear anything else about it. I will do some looking around too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> cool, I would like to see it. Let me know if you hear anything else about it. I will do some looking around too.


2nd comet on this page.
http://www.space.com/20075-comets-pan-starrs-ison-2013-stargazing.html
It's called ISON I think


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2013)

Well, completed the Challenge this morning by going a nice scenic run from Crieff up through Comrie, St Fillans and round Loch Earn. The south road is a narrow single track road with passing places and getting very rough and broken up in places. I was glad of the Durano Plus tyres.

As usual, got a bit let down by saddle and lower back pain after around the 25 mile mark. Back almost starts to spasm the longer I go on. It's a pity because the legs actually felt not too bad.

Here's the route.

http://app.strava.com/activities/50900192


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, completed the Challenge this morning by going a nice scenic run from Crieff up through Comrie, St Fillans and round Loch Earn. The south road is a narrow single track road with passing places and getting very rough and broken up in places. I was glad of the Durano Plus tyres.
> 
> As usual, got a bit let down by saddle and lower back pain after around the 25 mile mark. Back almost starts to spasm the longer I go on. It's a pity because the legs actually felt not too bad.
> 
> ...


Well done, you are so far the highest female on the challenge from cyclechat (but you knew this already).


----------



## SWSteve (27 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, completed the Challenge this morning by going a nice scenic run from Crieff up through Comrie, St Fillans and round Loch Earn. The south road is a narrow single track road with passing places and getting very rough and broken up in places. I was glad of the Durano Plus tyres.
> 
> As usual, got a bit let down by saddle and lower back pain after around the 25 mile mark. Back almost starts to spasm the longer I go on. It's a pity because the legs actually felt not too bad.
> 
> ...


 
Great ride, and congratulations on getting the challenge! Do you ever sleep? Because you must be up very early to have done this in the morning


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, you are so far the highest female on the challenge from cyclechat (but you knew this already).


I am sure there will be several riders putting in big miles over the weekend who will probably go on to pass me but I am not bothered. At the start of the month I didn't actually think I would even complete it so I am happy with what I have done. Probably have at least a couple of days off now I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great ride, and congratulations on getting the challenge! Do you ever sleep? Because you must be up very early to have done this in the morning


One of the side effects of being menopausal and older Steve  Have been up around 5am most mornings this week.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> One of the side effects of being menopausal and older Steve  Have been up around 5am most mornings this week.


 
Blimey, I'm all for early mornings but 5am is horrible. I had to do that a couple of times for Ten Tors and it was not great


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am sure there will be several riders putting in big miles over the weekend who will probably go on to pass me but I am not bothered. At the start of the month I didn't actually think I would even complete it so I am happy with what I have done. Probably have at least a couple of days off now I think.


You deserve a few rest days.
I didn't think I could do this sort of mileage in a month, let alone the day after day riding, when we were two weeks in I thought I was going to do it easily, then the wheels, I thought it over especially after 5 days off, but this last week as surprised me really.


----------



## Lowcliff (27 Apr 2013)

Well i finally managed to get out on the bike for the first time last weekend,the bike was bought in january (mekk poggio 2g), the last time i was on a bike was back in October. The ride was from near Selby to York and back a total of 36.03 miles, i found the return leg difficult but managed to complete it. Next weekend we are doing Morcambe to Bridlington over the 3 day Bank holiday , i think i just like punishment, i will report back next week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, completed the Challenge this morning by going a nice scenic run from Crieff up through Comrie, St Fillans and round Loch Earn. The south road is a narrow single track road with passing places and getting very rough and broken up in places. I was glad of the Durano Plus tyres.
> 
> As usual, got a bit let down by saddle and lower back pain after around the 25 mile mark. Back almost starts to spasm the longer I go on. It's a pity because the legs actually felt not too bad.
> 
> ...


 
3 days to spare as well, means three days rest before it all starts again!


----------



## Pip Edgecombe (27 Apr 2013)

Hi Typhon, great thread.I am a noobie fat bloke on a bike...

Fat Bloke? Yes, that's me; Hello!
I'm Pip and I have signed up to Cycle Chat so I can get back into cycling, learn from you guys, get fit and not be such a fat bloke any more.
I haven't ridden competitvely since I was 15 - that was cyclocross in the late 70's on my Raleigh Transit, long before we'd even heard of mountain biking, and I was an OK rider. So 30 years have passed and I have had a bike (a Specialized Rock Hopper) for the past few years but aside from a few months of cycling to work on it (102 miles per week) it sits in the garage and I haven't been on it for about a year. Until today... I have decided that it is now or never and the only way I am going to get fit is to get out their and do it so I have written my training plan, got my bike serviced, and jumped in the saddle.
I downloaded an app called MapMyFitness and set off.
My route was a mixture of tarmac road right through to boggy mud (including getting stuck). I did 9.45 miles in 54 minutes which seems very slow at 10.5mph however I am strugglling with a damaged knee and I did have a couple of rests; once when my legs were really hurting on a big hill and once when I felt sick on the level after going for it for a few minutes. A rest day tomorrow then 45 minutes of hill work on Monday - I am dreading it but know it will get easier.
My target is to lose two or three stone and be fit enough to compete in Muddy Hell in October.
I need to learn the mechanics of modern bikes rather than rely on my local shop - does anyone have any ideas of the best way start? - I'll be joining a local CC in a month or so which should help. In the mean time I have a squeak from my front wheel (I think) so will take a look and start there.
Cheers Guys - Happy Cycling!​


----------



## Typhon (27 Apr 2013)

Welcome Pip and thank you! That's a good first ride as you've been off the bike for so long. I think most people in this thread have lost significant weight since starting so I'm sure you will too.

I bought a bike maintenance book but it confused the hell out of me. Youtube is a godsend. It's so much easier to see a video of someone actually doing the thing you need to do, rather than reading a 2 page explanation!


----------



## Typhon (27 Apr 2013)

Well I seem to have perfected the first Western version of a rain dance. And it's really very simple - I just get my bike sorted for a ride, get changed et voilà!

Hopefully it'll clear up soon...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

Just to echo James, welcome Pip, my first ride I averaged about the same speed, but on the road (off road as never interested me) so I reckon thats good going, and as you say it will get easier. As for noises try and and note if there is a regularity to them, but your front wheel, wheel catching on brakes, either recentre brakes or check for trueness of the wheel, or bearings and spoke tension.
Brakes and spokes will happen each revolution bearings possible most of the time, but again could be each revolution.

Now I know who to blame to for getting hailed on James, thanks.
Well another 50Km ticked off, less than 100Km left, barring anything else going wrong.
New shorts well what can I say, I was no more uncomfortable at the end of the ride as I was when I set off, if anything I was more comfortable, and for once the 50km didn't seem far enough even given the conditions, and guess what the Sun is trying to shine, one other thing, though a little tight round the waist ( I measured 33" the other so got a medium, even having read reviews and to get a larger size), the legs were fine and even kept my leg warmers in place unlike my other shorts, so maybe it's just people not being used to how tight cycling shorts are meant to be, maybe someone can correct me.
I have lost track of how many p.b's I have got since the new wheels (sorry to mention them again, but I can't believe the difference)
http://app.strava.com/activities/50928642


----------



## MaxInc (27 Apr 2013)

Second week of cycling almost finished, on my short 4mile training route I have increased my PB by a good 5 minutes, dropping under 20minutes now. Also Strava seems to report an increase in average power output on the same route every time I go out, not sure how accurate it is but delta is there and there's enough trips to exclude logging errors so I will take that as progress. Today managed get a nice average of 195W on my first longer trip of 22km to a friend. Never noticed the hills while driving or riding the motorbike but boy they felt steep and infinitely long while cycling ... haha. Eyes did not pop out but I was getting concerned at some point 

Nevertheless the high speed descents on the bumpy pavements and trails were pure fun, and the occasional skid and jump brought huge smiles on my face. Had a very brief (and pointless) challenge uphill with a road biker, even managed to narrow the gap ever so slightly until the guy began pedalling upright and quickly gaining speed, leaving me (almost screaming in pain) behind ... amazing fun though.

Bottom line, biking is fun and is getting more exciting every day, can't wait to find my better form and have a look behind at the end of summer. Until then I'll keep celebrating the baby steps and enjoy the process.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Second week of cycling almost finished, on my short 4mile training route I have increased my PB by a good 5 minutes, dropping under 20minutes now. Also Strava seems to report an increase in average power output on the same route every time I go out, not sure how accurate it is but delta is there and there's enough trips to exclude logging errors so I will take that as progress. Today managed get a nice average of 195W on my first longer trip of 22km to a friend. Never noticed the hills while driving or riding the motorbike but boy they felt steep and infinitely long while cycling ... haha. Eyes did not pop out but I was getting concerned at some point
> 
> Nevertheless the high speed descents on the bumpy pavements and trails were pure fun, and the occasional skid and jump brought huge smiles on my face. Had a very brief (and pointless) challenge uphill with a road biker, even managed to narrow the gap ever so slightly until the guy began pedalling upright and quickly gaining speed, leaving me (almost screaming in pain) behind ... amazing fun though.
> 
> Bottom line, biking is fun and is getting more exciting every day, can't wait to find my better form and have a look behind at the end of summer. Until then I'll keep celebrating the baby steps and enjoy the process.


Well done on he decreased times, it gives you an aim trying to catch someone, even if you don't.


----------



## philinmerthyr (27 Apr 2013)

Another 50 miles for me today. Quite windy in South West Wales but a great day for a ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/50937972


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Another 50 miles for me today. Quite windy in South West Wales but a great day for a ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50937972


Sods law has been applied here this morning, now i am home the winds have gone.


----------



## Creakyknee (27 Apr 2013)

Back in the hills today, really aiming to do more climbing this month, as I perversely rather enjoy it.
Bust a spoke half way round so this evenings youtube viewing will be on spokes.
http://app.strava.com/activities/50951302


----------



## RWright (27 Apr 2013)

Hi Pip, 
As mentioned, youtube is a great place to learning about mechanics and maintenance. I also like to use the Park Tool web site. http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help


----------



## Nomadski (27 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just to echo James, welcome Pip, my first ride I averaged about the same speed, but on the road (off road as never interested me) so I reckon thats good going, and as you say it will get easier. As for noises try and and note if there is a regularity to them, but your front wheel, wheel catching on brakes, either recentre brakes or check for trueness of the wheel, or bearings and spoke tension.
> Brakes and spokes will happen each revolution bearings possible most of the time, but again could be each revolution.
> 
> Now I know who to blame to for getting hailed on James, thanks.
> ...


 
Your wheels Shimano RS10's? That's what came with my bike. Went out today with themosquitoking from CC and noticed when we were just freewheeling my bike was gaining so much more speed than his, unsure whether it is just the wheels, or just a combination (mos was using a hybrid) of wheels / frame etc.

Ventured up Box Hill again but was generally an easier ride (easily noticeable by my heart rate).

Great fun cycling out with another person though, makes it all even more fun.

Oh and got to 25% of the Specialized April challenge which Im happy about!

http://app.strava.com/activities/50955916

Pip - Same here, cycling books bore the hell out of me, youtube seems to be the place to go for all techy stuff.


----------



## RWright (27 Apr 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Back in the hills today, really aiming to do more climbing this month, as I perversely rather enjoy it.
> Bust a spoke half way round so this evenings youtube viewing will be on spokes.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50951302


 
Good luck with the spokes. I have not broken one...yet. I have knocked a wheel out of true pretty badly and didn't even notice when I did it. It was bad enough that I could not get it back close enough to true for me. The LBS got it much closer but still not perfect.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Your wheels Shimano RS10's? That's what came with my bike. Went out today with themosquitoking from CC and noticed when we were just freewheeling my bike was gaining so much more speed than his, unsure whether it is just the wheels, or just a combination (mos was using a hybrid) of wheels / frame etc.
> 
> Ventured up Box Hill again but was generally an easier ride (easily noticeable by my heart rate).
> 
> ...


Well done getting so far on the challenge.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Good luck with the spokes. I have not broken one...yet. I have knocked a wheel out of true pretty badly and didn't even notice when I did it. It was bad enough that I could not get it back close enough to true for me. The LBS got it much closer but still not perfect.


I must have broke about 10 on my old wheels.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2013)

Lowcliff said:


> Well i finally managed to get out on the bike for the first time last weekend,the bike was bought in january (mekk poggio 2g), the last time i was on a bike was back in October. The ride was from near Selby to York and back a total of 36.03 miles, i found the return leg difficult but managed to complete it. Next weekend we are doing Morcambe to Bridlington over the 3 day Bank holiday , i think i just like punishment, i will report back next week


 
Just looked that bike up - looks rather nice I must say.

Good ride!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2013)

First ride for 12 days:

15.2m / 14.2 Av'.

Happy with that.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Apr 2013)

Welcome Pip from a fast shrinking fat bloke!


----------



## DaveyM (27 Apr 2013)

Managed to get nearly 19 miles in today just nice to take my time and enjoy the view .
well done again to all those who are still pushing the miles out.

Just a reminder that Aldi have their cycling gear in from Thursday - good enough for any noob


----------



## boybiker (27 Apr 2013)

I've got a 100KM sportive tomorrow. I'm hoping for good weather and a good time. I will be ridding to and from the event which is prob about 7 miles each way so that will just about see me over the 50% mark for Aprils challenge


----------



## Nomadski (27 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've got a 100KM sportive tomorrow. I'm hoping for good weather and a good time. I will be ridding to and from the event which is prob about 7 miles each way so that will just about see me over the 50% mark for Aprils challenge


 
Good luck with the ride tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've got a 100KM sportive tomorrow. I'm hoping for good weather and a good time. I will be ridding to and from the event which is prob about 7 miles each way so that will just about see me over the 50% mark for Aprils challenge


^^Likewise


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

Does this count
http://app.strava.com/activities/50928642 33.1 miles
http://app.strava.com/activities/51010038 31.2 miles
toward a metric century.
A total of 319.61 miles Sun-Sat @ 14.72 nearly a 100 miles than my previous best week which was two weeks ago and my 2nd fastest ever avg speed of 14.72mph with a total elevation gain of 14,165ft which again is my best ever though only third avg per day, and at 44.32 ft per/mile for the course not as steep as i have been used to.
I also got this KOM back toward the end of the ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51010038#909456393
mind only 3 on it.


----------



## User28924 (27 Apr 2013)

Just had a fantastic ride to take my mind of surface integrals; was meant to be a quick 20 miles but I got lost after about 5, rode on road signs and sense of smell for the rest of the way. Ended up about 30 very enjoyable miles on roads I hadn't ever ridden before.​​The pause at the big roundabout over the A14 was me desperately hoping that I didn't need to go on it to get back into town. Fortunately I didn't.​​http://app.strava.com/activities/51007063​​


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

User28924 said:


> Just had a fantastic ride to take my mind of surface integrals; was meant to be a quick 20 miles but I got lost after about 5, rode on road signs and sense of smell for the rest of the way. Ended up about 30 very enjoyable miles on roads I hadn't ever ridden before.​​The pause at the big roundabout over the A14 was me desperately hoping that I didn't need to go on it to get back into town. Fortunately I didn't.​​http://app.strava.com/activities/51007063​​


Pretty much what I did, went out to do 12 miles to take me over 300 miles for the week Sun-Sat, and ended up with over 30 miles, 2 50+Km rides today.


----------



## Typhon (27 Apr 2013)

Did a couple of 9.5 mile loops today, one in the afternoon and one in the evening.

I just created a segment on one out of interest and accidentally gave myself my first KOM.  Only 42 people have ridden it but still, it's my first!

http://app.strava.com/segments/3943030
Set the time back in March on the Triban so I must try and improve on that the next time the wind is blowing hard in the right direction.


----------



## MaxInc (27 Apr 2013)

300 miles in a week  I guess this cycling thingy can get pretty addictive. I admire you all who dedicate yourselves to such challenges


----------



## User28924 (27 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty much what I did, went out to do 12 miles to take me over 300 miles for the week Sun-Sat, and ended up with over 30 miles, 2 50+Km rides today.


 
Nice one, the spontaneous are the best! I wish I had more time for cycling. I don't have much now, and I'll only have less for the next few weeks; looking forward to Summer when I'll have more time.


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Apr 2013)

Forgot to charge my phone, so no random pictures today. These Mud tires have really added a whole new challenge for me... I'm back to just being pleased for staying upright...that said I had one spill tonight when I got tangeled up in a tree (all low speed, right shoulder and wrist took the worse of the fall). Terrian varried from mud churrned up by livestock... some soft mud and some dry solid... to rutted neddle thin paths running through the woods. I thought I'd be pushing my luck with all the gorse up there, but no need for either spare tube I took. Quality countryside and a nice bike handling challenge for me...next time I'll try photograph the terrian...was smiling all the way. No speed but I've yet to make 10 'off road miles', so staying upright deserves Kudos!
http://app.strava.com/activities/51021255
EDIT: actually with tonights ride thats 11.3 'off road miles'


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> 300 miles in a week  I guess this cycling thingy can get pretty addictive. I admire you all who dedicate yourselves to such challenges


I don't think I will be doing it to often. I was off the road for 5 days waiting for some new wheels (think I mentioned that once or twice) and had some distance to make up for this strava challenge.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Does this count
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50928642 33.1 miles
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51010038 31.2 miles
> toward a metric century.
> ...


 
If this was the road 'metric century league' page on this forum then no. But you have dome 100km today to well done, I would say that's an achievement even if they wouldn't


----------



## SWSteve (27 Apr 2013)

I wanted to do a 100mile weekend, today I did 48 of it via these two:
http://app.strava.com/activities/50921837
http://app.strava.com/activities/51020423

The morning ride included pushing a tractor off the road as the old looking man was struggling to push/stay sat/steer all at the same time. The evening ride included having a plane fly quite low overhear and in a dead straight line in-front of me as it was landing...pretty cool
Tomorrow will mean I have to do 52 miles if I want to complete the my mini-challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I wanted to do a 100mile weekend, today I did 48 of it via these two:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/50921837
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51020423
> 
> ...


Never thought about that one, I could do 37 tomorrow, and finish the strava challenge as well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Apr 2013)

You boys are making me feel inadequate! 

There's me thinking that with a few miles tomorrow I'll crack the 100 mile a MONTH barrier.

I've a way to go I think!


----------



## SWSteve (27 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You boys are making me feel inadequate!
> 
> There's me thinking that with a few miles tomorrow I'll crack the 100 mile a MONTH barrier.
> 
> I've a way to go I think!


 
Forget anyone else, set your own goals and do your best


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2013)

^^What Steve says, any distance you break is an achievement, but the biggest one to me is not the distance or speed ( or lack of, because I am not fast), but the fact the hills are getting bearable, and the wind doesn't bother me so much (unless it's dangerous).


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You boys are making me feel inadequate!
> 
> There's me thinking that with a few miles tomorrow I'll crack the 100 mile a MONTH barrier.
> 
> I've a way to go I think!


 
Think about it, 100 miles...on a bike. Its actually pretty damn far if you think bout it!!!!

As others have said, set your own targets and be happy when your reach them, and have fun, or the whole thing is pointless in the end.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Think about it, 100 miles...on a bike. Its actually pretty damn far if you think bout it!!!!


Sorry, what is it you're doing this summer?


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Sorry, what is it you're doing this summer?


 
I'm not thinking about that! :P


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I'm not thinking about that! :P


Not think about it as much as you like, it's still happening.


----------



## MaxInc (28 Apr 2013)

With mycyclinglog.com do you have to manually type each route or is there a way to upload a gpx file or something?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> With mycyclinglog.com do you have to manually type each route or is there a way to upload a gpx file or something?


You enter the data, mileage and time, and then if you want you can add H.R. cadence, elevation, max sp, weight, you can name a route but its only for reference it doesn't show it.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Think about it, 100 miles...on a bike. Its actually pretty damn far if you think bout it!!!!
> 
> As others have said, set your own targets and be happy when your reach them, and have fun, or the whole thing is pointless in the end.


Kind of how I think. Really enjoyed my morning off. Just back an enjoyable 4 mile walk with the dog. No saddle sores and no sore back. Heaven!

I'm actually starting to find the whole high mileage thing a bit obsessive and think I will cut back and enjoy more rest days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

I am going to start carrying the camera, which is what my intention was in the first place, I just needed to get fit to do it, saw an amazing image yesterday. Though it's nice to get on a bike and not worry there is a hill ect.. It's took me 10 months to get to this point and £800 (Garmin and wheels £270 of that), what with a new chainset pedals tyres, ect.... I could have got an Eos 5 or 7 2nd hand for that. or a nice L series lens (talk about snobbery in cycling).


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am going to start carrying the camera, which is what my intention was in the first place, I just needed to get fit to do it, saw an amazing image yesterday. Though it's nice to get on a bike and not worry there is a hill ect.. It's took me 10 months to get to this point and £800 (Garmin and wheels £270 of that), what with a new chainset pedals tyres, ect.... I could have got an Eos 5 or 7 2nd hand for that. or a nice L series lens (talk about snobbery in cycling).
> This wasn't what i saw yesterday however.
> 
> 
> ...


Love your images. I really regretted not taking a compact camera or even the phone yesterday morning for going round Loch Earn. The light coming up over the loch was beautiful. Going to take tomorrow off too....probably more walking. I had almost forgotten how lovely an early morning walk can be. Kind of thinking along the lines of maybe four or five days cycling per week and upping the walking on the other days.

I quite like photography too but have become lazy at carrying stuff with me. Have a decent SLR which I haven't used nearly enough. Nikon D7000 with a few different lenses.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

I took the image off, i wasn't happy with the slight halo around the branches (to much sharpening), but thanks Mo.
I have been looking to get a Canon G series camera on ebay, (as they shoot raw files).
Almost any modern camera beyond a cheap point and shoot, (I have acquired a cheap vivitar, which can produce a reasonable image, it can also produce some really duff one's) are very capable, but like cycling to some degree, kit can be important, the lower end lenses can produce softer less contrasty images, a bit like a better wheel rolling better, and in (IMHO) photography it's all about the image, not so much what it's shot with. I can spend hours on an image.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can spend hours on an image.


........and that's why I will never get anything special. I hate PP and only do the absolute basics. You are obviously a Canon man but the Nikon P7700 is a nice compact too that has an excellent lens and does raw.

Enjoy finishing your challenge later. I will say well done in advance as I visit my Dad and Step Mum on Sundays and won't be back till late.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Love your images. I really regretted not taking a compact camera or even the phone yesterday morning for going round Loch Earn. The light coming up over the loch was beautiful. Going to take tomorrow off too....probably more walking. I had almost forgotten how lovely an early morning walk can be. Kind of thinking along the lines of maybe four or five days cycling per week and upping the walking on the other days.
> 
> I quite like photography too but have become lazy at carrying stuff with me. Have a decent SLR which I haven't used nearly enough. Nikon D7000 with a few different lenses.


I reckon, that we both could just do it now for fun, there must be some amazing vantage points, I had a wonderful pano of Broadford Bay (Isle of Skye) from when I lived there, again one of those that is lost.
I dont know much about Nikon really, I know they have access to a wonderful range of lenses, going back a long time (though with a few connection issues, i.e. exposure control between the older manual lenses and the new digital bodies, mind so do all the rest), like I said I try not to get caught up in kit issues.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

Got up at 6 as I wanted to do a very long hill on a local bypass before the traffic kicks in - too dangerous once it gets busy but.....it is raining, raining, raining.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ........and that's why I will never get anything special. I hate PP and only do the absolute basics. You are obviously a Canon man but the Nikon P7700 is a nice compact too that has an excellent lens and does raw.
> 
> Enjoy finishing your challenge later. I will say well done in advance as I visit my Dad and Step Mum on Sundays and won't be back till late.


I wouldn't call what I do special, I just cant draw. 
Have a great day Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up at 6 as I wanted to do a very long hill on a local bypass before the traffic kicks in - too dangerous once it gets busy but.....it is raining, raining, raining.


The hill will still be there in the rain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up at 6 as I wanted to do a very long hill on a local bypass before the traffic kicks in - too dangerous once it gets busy but.....it is raining, raining, raining.


It rain,hailed and blew a tempest here at one point yesterday, but it's not nice setting of in the rain. There's always another time, you will do it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> The hill will still be there in the rain


 
No, worse than that:

It's raining steady, very windy and 5C on our outside thermometer. Weather report shows 6C with real feel of -1C.

Maybe I'm a wimp but it's no fun out there right now. 

Central heating is on but Mrs SD & I have had a conflab and we are going to light a fire and chill for the day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2013)

A bit like Spokey, got up at 6am with the intention of tackling the hill I failed miserably on back in November when I first started.

Was cold and a bit breezy but I got up the bugger, completely knackered at the top. Just looked on Strava and I am 43rd out of 117. Managed to do 51 miles in total

http://app.strava.com/activities/51104686


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> With mycyclinglog.com do you have to manually type each route or is there a way to upload a gpx file or something?


 
I think you just key it in, at least that is what I do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You boys are making me feel inadequate!
> 
> There's me thinking that with a few miles tomorrow I'll crack the 100 mile a MONTH barrier.
> 
> I've a way to go I think!


 
A mile in Cumbria is like 10 in the flat lands of Leicester


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A mile in Cumbria is like 10 in the flat lands of Leicester


and east yorks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit like Spokey, got up at 6am with the intention of tackling the hill I failed miserably on back in November when I first started.
> 
> Was cold and a bit breezy but I got up the bugger, completely knackered at the top. Just looked on Strava and I am 43rd out of 117. Managed to do 51 miles in total
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51104686


 
Ok - kick a man when he's down! 

Well done though!


----------



## stevey (28 Apr 2013)

My effort this morning.

http://app.strava.com/activities/51103906


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2013)

Time to try out clipless again after a twenty two year gap  
going to cheat a bit and fit them to my hybrid first.
Hopefully live to tell the tale.

Thanks to @Andrew_Culture for the pedals.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Time to try out clipless again after a twenty two year gap
> going to cheat a bit and fit them to my hybrid first.
> Hopefully live to tell the tale.


 
Good luck!


----------



## Billy Adam (28 Apr 2013)

Happy boy. After encountering the hill from hell, good ride after. Don't think I'll manage 300 odd k in the next couple of days though. https://www.strava.com/activities/51136630


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

Well just weighed my camera kit, and it is more than half the weight of the bike at 7kg's. Perhaps you see why I don't carry it much, at least until now, just was never fit enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Happy boy. After encountering the hill from hell, good ride after. Don't think I'll manage 300 odd k in the next couple of days though. https://www.strava.com/activities/51136630


Thats a shame.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good luck!




Yeah! Just like riding a bike, you don't forget. The only difference this time is the float, I think my last ones had none at all, these have 6 deg and feel a bit to loose. Just fitted them to the T3 so she's ready for a ride out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah! Just like riding a bike, you don't forget. The only difference this time is the float, I think my last ones had none at all, these have 6 deg and feel a bit to loose. Just fitted them to the T3 so she's ready for a ride out.


I just have have mine on loose anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2013)

I'm still sticking with flats


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm still sticking with flats


You do all those miles on flats. The reason I changed was I was feed up slipping even in clips.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You do all those miles on flats. The reason I changed was I was feed up slipping even in clips.


Yep, every one has been done on flats. I use DMR V8s on the hybrid and V12s on the road bike - recommended to me by Mo. I then wear a pair of waterproof walking shoes (look like trainers), feet have never slipped yet.


----------



## boybiker (28 Apr 2013)

I completed the 100k sportive I came home in a respectable 13th BUT not everyone set off at the same time so I will have to wait and see what my true placing is when they put the times/places online .The main "club group" was going at 17 MPH (ish) and I fell off the back of them so it was a sole effort for over half of it! Some of the boys pushing 17 MPH weren't even peddling and I was pushing a big gear just to keep up!! Although some of them had madones etc costing £4k+ so was happy to be just under 1 mph off their pace! I think it's time for new tyres and lighter wheels . Joking aside I think if I had some more "racey" type tyres I would have been able to keep up so its something to get before doing another one. The main thing was the weather was brilliant and I had good fun doing it . 

I also made it over the 50% mark for April's challenge which is what I was aiming for .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah! Just like riding a bike, you don't forget. The only difference this time is the float, I think my last ones had none at all, these have 6 deg and feel a bit to loose. Just fitted them to the T3 so she's ready for a ride out.


 
I have SH56 Cleats and they are on the lowest setting. If I concentrate on the cleat/pedal interface whilst riding I can feel some slight clonking about. I hardly ever really ever notice though and on the odd occasion I do it doesn't bother me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I completed the 100k sportive I came home in a respectable 13th BUT not everyone set off at the same time so I will have to wait and see what my true placing is when they put the times/places online .The main "club group" was going at 17 MPH (ish) and I fell off the back of them so it was a sole effort for over half of it! Some of the boys pushing 17 MPH weren't even peddling and I was pushing a big gear just to keep up!! Although some of them had madones etc costing £4k+ so was happy to be just under 1 mph off their pace! I think it's time for new tyres and lighter wheels . Joking aside I think if I had some more "racey" type tyres I would have been able to keep up so its something to get before doing another one. The main thing was the weather was brilliant and I had good fun doing it .
> 
> I also made it over the 50% mark for April's challenge which is what I was aiming for .


 
Good effort - well done to you.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well just weighed my camera kit, and it is more than half the weight of the bike at 7kg's. Perhaps you see why I don't carry it much, at least until now, just was never fit enough.


 
I know you menioned a G series Canon, but what about something truly portable which shoots raw which will give almost identical result sin most situations, like the S110? Brilliant camera, and a f/1.8 lens.


----------



## spooks (28 Apr 2013)

Realised how far I've come today. I took my best friend out for a ride on the new forest. It was only 14 miles and done at an embarassingly slow pace of 6mph and she was exhausted and walking every slight incline whereas for me it was like a stroll round the park and the "big hills" were just tiny slopes that needed hardly any effort from me. She has vowed never to agree to another bike ride with me again. Oops. I didn't think 14 miles would be that bad as long as we went slow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Realised how far I've come today. I took my best friend out for a ride on the new forest. It was only 14 miles and done at an embarassingly slow pace of 6mph and she was exhausted and walking every slight incline whereas for me it was like a stroll round the park and the "big hills" were just tiny slopes that needed hardly any effort from me. She has vowed never to agree to another bike ride with me again. Oops. I didn't think 14 miles would be that bad as long as we went slow.


Hopefully she will realise how good it was and want to do it again soon.


----------



## spooks (28 Apr 2013)

Pretty sure she wont unfortunately. She says she will never ever buy a bike and that next time I can go on my own and she will read a book.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Pretty sure she wont unfortunately. She says she will never ever buy a bike and that next time I can go on my own and she will read a book.


thats a shame.


----------



## spooks (28 Apr 2013)

Its the same whenever we do any sort of physical activity together but each year I do manage to drag her outside for some form of exercise. By the next year she's usually forgotten about not doing it ever again and agrees to another go. Can't wait to get back on my road bike though. Hired mountain bikes with bouncy suspension are comfy but far too slow.


----------



## boybiker (28 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Realised how far I've come today. I took my best friend out for a ride on the new forest. It was only 14 miles and done at an embarassingly slow pace of 6mph and she was exhausted and walking every slight incline whereas for me it was like a stroll round the park and the "big hills" were just tiny slopes that needed hardly any effort from me. She has vowed never to agree to another bike ride with me again. Oops. I didn't think 14 miles would be that bad as long as we went slow.


 
Its funny how far and fast you come on with lots of ridding. There are roads around here I use to consider hills now they are just small inclines which I fly up without thinking about it.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Apr 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Nice ride tonight out in shorts first time in ages https://www.strava.com/activities/48981612



I wore shorts last Sunday for the first time, mainly to stop me making holes in my very expensive tights if I fell off! Which I did, so only grazes, bruises and a cut or two, and no damaged tights


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Its funny how far and fast you come on with lots of ridding. There are roads around here I use to consider hills now they are just small inclines which I fly up without thinking about it.



I went on a route I've not done for about 9 months the other day and said to lovely hubby when I got in "remember that massive hard-work hill near Quarrington? Well, it's not really a hill!' Just goes to show how I have progressed even though sometimes I can't remember to give myself the pat-on-the-back


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> if I fell off! Which I did, so only grazes, bruises and a cut or two, and no damaged tights


Hope you are ok.
Was that before or after your Bikefit?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hope you are ok.
> Was that before or after your Bikefit?



It was after, but, to be fair, I've fallen off before the fit too. I was actually stationary, had my left unclipped and was leaning to the left, but could NOT get my right foot out, and the action of frantically twisting it, knocked me off balance and over I went! The group i was riding with were lovely though, someone gave me a tissue to mop up the blood, and somebody else gave me a plaster. Most said that they'd also had clipless moments!


----------



## RWright (28 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Kind of how I think. Really enjoyed my morning off. Just back an enjoyable 4 mile walk with the dog. No saddle sores and no sore back. Heaven!
> 
> I'm actually starting to find the whole high mileage thing a bit obsessive and think I will cut back and enjoy more rest days.


 
Looks like Mo is resting up for the May Massive so she comes out of the starting gate like an anti-ballistic missile.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Most said that they'd also had clipless moments!


I fear mine are in the future just waiting around the corner. 
I haven't been out on the T3 with the clipless pedals yet as today was a family day, OH would not have been happy with me disappearing for a few hours as I have been busy at work for a few weeks and not around as much to help with the boys.
We have had some progress though, my eldest lad has been nagging me to drag an old MTB from the back of the garage for him to try out, I explained it would be to big for him yet as he isn't even 8 and it has 26 inch wheels! Anyway I thought if I pumped up the tyres and gave him a go that would be the end of it. Wrong. 
He took to it like a duck to water;














I know it is to big for him but He rode around for 40 mins practicing stop starts with no problems to prove me wrong.
I always thought it was just a BSO but it seems to be well built and the same weight as his old bike here which was new last June;




I have promised new road tyres and a mild restoration for him as everything seems to work. Should be fun.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2013)

Managed to complete the 'Steve's super weekend challenge' where I wanted to do 100 miles. The climbs on the second half of today seemed like mountains...but I didn't have to walk at any point which is almost a bonus.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51183104


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Apr 2013)

Well done ItsSteveLovell


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> I completed the 100k sportive I came home in a respectable 13th BUT not everyone set off at the same time so I will have to wait and see what my true placing is when they put the times/places online .The main "club group" was going at 17 MPH (ish) and I fell off the back of them so it was a sole effort for over half of it! Some of the boys pushing 17 MPH weren't even peddling and I was pushing a big gear just to keep up!! Although some of them had madones etc costing £4k+ so was happy to be just under 1 mph off their pace! I think it's time for new tyres and lighter wheels . Joking aside I think if I had some more "racey" type tyres I would have been able to keep up so its something to get before doing another one. The main thing was the weather was brilliant and I had good fun doing it .
> 
> I also made it over the 50% mark for April's challenge which is what I was aiming for .


 
Great work! Congrats on keeping up with the guys on the crazy bikes, and only being 1mph off is a great achievement. Hopefully the commute tomorrow won't be too hard


----------



## SWSteve (28 Apr 2013)

One thing I would like to gauge opinion on, terrible driving...have any of you experienced it and then complained to the company in question? It involved turning right where it's left turns only and then trying to beat me into a turn.

I don't want the guy to lose his job, but feel something should be said


----------



## RWright (28 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> One thing I would like to gauge opinion on, terrible driving...have any of you experienced it and then complained to the company in question? It involved turning right where it's left turns only and then trying to beat me into a turn.
> 
> I don't want the guy to lose his job, but feel something should be said


 
That is pretty much up to you. I would think about what I was going to say and try to be ready for even the worst response. Sometimes things may not come out and sound like you mean for them to.

An example of this recently happening to me is with this dog and it's owner. The Doberman has been running out at me at the road when I pass it's house. It comes out hard and fast, twice I have had to get on the brakes hard and unclip. I just naturally start yelling at the dog, come here you SOB, I have something for you. The next day the dogs lady owner is outside with the dog and I spot them and I hear her saying "stay Wolfpack, no stay Wolfpack! " but...Here comes Wolfpack like a bat out of hell anyway. I am thinking great, now I know he is out of control. I again have to unclip stop and get off. I am maybe 50 yards away from the lady and she is saying, just ride on the other side of the road. I say I can't always do that because cars are coming plus won't he run out in the road and possibly get ran over by a car? She really has no answer, I am not being aggressive at all and am looking for a solution and ask her would you like for me to pepper spray him? I think it will break him from doing it. Which I do and I was being sincere in trying to help her control here obviously out of control Doberman. I thought about it later, we were not close enough maybe for her to see and understand I was being sincere. It could have sounded like a threat after I thought about it as I rode along.

Just think about what you want to say and try not to get heated up if you don't get the response you think is appropriate.


----------



## malcermie (28 Apr 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It was after, but, to be fair, I've fallen off before the fit too. I was actually stationary, had my left unclipped and was leaning to the left, but could NOT get my right foot out, and the action of frantically twisting it, knocked me off balance and over I went! The group i was riding with were lovely though, someone gave me a tissue to mop up the blood, and somebody else gave me a plaster. Most said that they'd also had clipless moments!


Had a similar moment last week, unclipped left foot then rested foot back on pedal and reclipped!!! Result, opps!!!


----------



## MaxInc (28 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> One thing I would like to gauge opinion on, terrible driving...have any of you experienced it and then complained to the company in question? It involved turning right where it's left turns only and then trying to beat me into a turn.
> 
> I don't want the guy to lose his job, but feel something should be said



While it may make you feel better for venting some steam, it is totally pointless since it would have no effect whatsoever on our future road experiences, and there will be plenty more to come.

You have to consider the driver's perspective. You are a slow, vulnerable and unpredictale road hazzard, with limited filed of vision and power. Any road vehicle would preffer you behind. As long as you are in front, you are an inconvenience to the traffic. Add to this image riders running red lights or holding traffic purposly and you can easily see that you are at a severe disadvantage.

They will want to get ahead as soon as possible and while most will be considerate and give you enough space, there will always be some who will misjudge your speed, intentions or the oncomming traffic and will pull out a dangerous manouvre.

Truth is you stand no chance in any confruntation and trying to file a complain or trying to educate them will likley make him / her disrespect bikers even more. Best is to become aware of your limitations on a pulic road and focus on what you can do keep yourself safe. Being considerate, using hand gestures and body language to help drives understand our intentions and tanking them every time you feel you've held them up for too long, will help improve the overal experience for both you and the other traffic. 

Ride safe!


----------



## DaveyM (28 Apr 2013)

I work on sundays till about 1pm so only managed to get out for an hour today. The headwind certainly took its toll on my poor legs.
I strangley enjoyed how difficult it was 

14 miles and considering a couple of days off the bike so I can go into the May Massive on full power.

Good work again everybody


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

Well the day got better so I got a ride in.

Dossed around all day watching the rain. Highlight was Chelsea beating Swansea followed by Arsenal drawing with United. That made me happy.

At 5pm the weather looked stable so I togs up and off I went.

13.74 miles / 12.6 Av'.

Average was low as I deliberately chose a very hilly route that had me down in the valley and then 700' above it (not all in one hit I may add).

Weather turned rubbish. Got soaked 3 times. I got filthy and the bike was even worse. Lousy headwind down in the valley and nasty sidewind when I was out of it.

It is all peaceful, no wind and rain out there now - typical!

However......

.....I am dead chuffed I made the effort as for me it was a quite difficult route plus I have now done 101.4 miles for the month. Might be a bit more if I get time to go out Tuesday evening (no chance Monday).

Happiness is a dirty, windy bike ride! 

***

Usual good stuff going on in the previous posts - well done to you all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Apr 2013)

spooks said:


> Its the same whenever we do any sort of physical activity together but each year I do manage to drag her outside for some form of exercise. By the next year she's usually forgotten about not doing it ever again and agrees to another go. Can't wait to get back on my road bike though. Hired mountain bikes with bouncy suspension are comfy but far too slow.


 
I have this with Mrs SD when we go for walks. It always ends in tears as my slopes are her mountains. I try and explain that it is virtually impossible to do a decent Lakeland walk without any inclines - to no avail I must add.


----------



## DaveyM (28 Apr 2013)

Aaargh just noticed I have done 378.2 miles this month so I will have to go out and get more than 12 miles to break 400 for the month!  I never thought I'd say anything like that a few months ago


----------



## RWright (28 Apr 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Aaargh just noticed I have done 378.2 miles this month so I will have to go out and get more than 12 miles to break 400 for the month!  I never thought I'd say anything like that a few months ago


 
Did you and SteveLovell have the same math teacher by any chance?


----------



## DaveyM (28 Apr 2013)

OMG I have to do 22 miles...its just gets worse.
Rocky have you never heard ignorance is bliss 

Right then 22 miles it is


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> Did you and SteveLovell have the same math teacher by any chance?


Even i noticed that one this time.


----------



## RWright (28 Apr 2013)

It is cloudy here and just drizzling enough to mess up my glasses and make me spend a half hour cleaning my bike if I go out in it. I do want to go out for at least a quick 10 miles or so to stretch my legs. I also need about 50 more miles to hit 1000 miles for the month, something I would not have believed I would do this month. It has been a lot of riding.

Since May is normally such a nice month for riding weather_, _I still may go for 600 miles or so but don't think I will go after 1000 again this coming month.


----------



## boybiker (28 Apr 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great work! Congrats on keeping up with the guys on the crazy bikes, and only being 1mph off is a great achievement. Hopefully the commute tomorrow won't be too hard


 
Cheers Steve luckily I'm still on holiday this week so I've not got a commute to worry about . I'm saving my legs until this new strava challenge starts in May


----------



## DaveyM (28 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Cheers Steve luckily I'm still on holiday this week so I've not got a commute to worry about . I'm s*h*aving my legs until this new strava challenge starts in May


 
FTFY.


----------



## RWright (28 Apr 2013)

I hate shaving my face enough as it is. The odds of me shaving my legs is pretty much slim to none, and slim left town. I guess I am a little lucky and will still be somewhat aero, I don't have a lot of body hair. (grass don't grow on the play ground )


----------



## Dan Allison (28 Apr 2013)

Got 25 miles in today and in between helping my Dad build a log cabin. 

Could of gone much further this morning was great weather! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/51108917

http://app.strava.com/activities/51221773


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I hate shaving my face enough as it is. The odds of me shaving my legs is pretty much slim to none, and slim left town. I guess I am a little lucky and will still be somewhat aero, I don't have a lot of body hair. (grass don't grow on the play ground )


Rule #50 One may never shave on the morning of an important race, as it saps your virility, and you need that to kick ass.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Apr 2013)

Very windy 8 mile circuit with OH in 51 mins this morning on the hybrid as taking the T3 would be OTT @SueEvesham is coming on very well.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Very windy 8 mile circuit with OH in 51 mins this morning on the hybrid as taking the T3 would be OTT @SueEvesham is coming on very well.


Well done to Mrs E  especially braving the wind. Blustery here too and I am currently enjoying my second rest day. Tomorrow is looking a bit calmer so will probably do a little bit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2013)

Quiet on here today!

Sneaked a ride in this evening.

11.00 miles / 14.34 Av' bringing my monthly total to 112 miles - my best so far.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Think about it, 100 miles...on a bike. Its actually pretty damn far if you think bout it!!!!


 
I have kept thinking about this since you posted it.

And yes, 100 miles is a long way when you stop and consider it. Hadn't thought of it like that. .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Quiet on here today!
> 
> Sneaked a ride in this evening.
> 
> 11.00 miles / 14.34 Av' bringing my monthly total to 112 miles - my best so far.


 
About time


----------



## Andy Smith (29 Apr 2013)

I went out with a mate yesterday and felt very good so after leaving him at 40 miles or so with about 5 to get home, I thought what the heck and set out to do 50. Ended up doing 53 in all and felt like I had more in my legs. Rest day today but out again tomorrow. Loving it! Andy
http://app.strava.com/activities/51131879


----------



## boybiker (29 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have kept thinking about this since you posted it.
> 
> And yes, 100 miles is a long way when you stop and consider it. Hadn't thought of it like that. .


 
It's strange how when I first started cycling even though I knew I could cycle say 15 miles certain places (15 miles or less) were unreachable in my mind. No I could never cycle to XYZ is what my brain use to say. Now my brain says how quickly can I get from A to B  or even worse what hill can I go up to get there .


----------



## Typhon (29 Apr 2013)

Just been out for 16.5 miles before it got dark. Took it easier than normal, whilst still not dordling. I actually enjoyed it a lot more and was only 0.5mph slower than normal on that route.

I'll have to learn to take it easy more often.  I'd probably be more inclined to get more miles in then too. 

The strong winds we've been having for weeks are finally going to die down tomorrow so I'll be going for another ride tomorrow to finish April off. Roll on May! Loving these light nights


----------



## boybiker (29 Apr 2013)

Typhon said:


> Just been out for 16.5 miles before it got dark. Took it easier than normal, whilst still not dordling. I actually enjoyed it a lot more and was only 0.5mph slower than normal on that route.
> 
> I'll have to learn to take it easy more often.  I'd probably be more inclined to get more miles in then too.
> 
> The strong winds we've been having for weeks are finally going to die down tomorrow so I'll be going for another ride tomorrow to finish April off. Roll on May! Loving these light nights


 
Well done on getting out and riding. After the100K sportive I "took it easy" on the ride back home, about 5 miles or so. I was very surprised when I got home to find out I got a pb on every segment bar one. I still cant get my head around that one!


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well done on getting out and riding. After the100K sportive I "took it easy" on the ride back home, about 5 miles or so. I was very surprised when I got home to find out I got a pb on every segment bar one. I still cant get my head around that one!


Yeah, why did you choke on that last segment?


----------



## Typhon (29 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well done on getting out and riding. After the100K sportive I "took it easy" on the ride back home, about 5 miles or so. I was very surprised when I got home to find out I got a pb on every segment bar one. I still cant get my head around that one!


 
Are you sure you didn't have the wind behind you? If not perhaps you were still "wound up" from the sportive.



themosquitoking said:


> Yeah, why did you choke on that last segment?


----------



## boybiker (29 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Yeah, why did you choke on that last segment?


 
No I didn't know that segment was there, not that I was trying on the other ones .


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> No I didn't know that segment was there, not that I was trying on the other ones .


Well, we'll let you get away with that this time.


----------



## RWright (29 Apr 2013)

It was cloudy and the roads were starting to dry out so I took off, the sun came out roads dried, temperature was great and just a slight breeze that felt good. I was going to go ahead and knock out a 50 miler and get my 1000 miles for the month. Everything was perfect, then at mile 20 all hell broke loose. I was on one of my normal tracks and shifted up to the big front ring so I could stand and power up a small hill. The chain came off and was bent pretty bad this time. I decided to try and straighten in rather than replace it since I was only about 5 or 6 miles from home.

I got it straight enough to head towards home just keeping it on the small front ring and coasting down the small hills and spinning lightly up them. I got to a section were I cross over a median between two lanes of yet to be opened highway. I knew they had been working on it, doing some digging and putting in gravel and such, they had covered it with straw to keep the soil and grass seed from washing away when it rained. I have been over it several times already and thought nothing of it. What I didn't think about was that it would not drain like regular soil there. I started sinking very quickly.  I impress myself with how fast I can unclip my pedals sometimes now. I unclip and my bike just stays there, standing upright, stuck in the mud.

I finally got back home, hands and gloves filthy from grease ( thankfully still using my old gloves, I have to do the 1000 miles before I let myself open the new ones  ), and my wheels and cleats looked like I had just finished a mountain bike race. I just so happened to get almost exactly half of what I need to get my 1000 miles by tomorrow...I think, I need to get Steve and Davey to do those KM to mile calculations for me, I may have finished last week.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> It was cloudy and the roads were starting to dry out so I took off, the sun came out roads dried, temperature was great and just a slight breeze that felt good. I was going to go ahead and knock out a 50 miler and get my 1000 miles for the month. Everything was perfect, then at mile 20 all hell broke loose. I was on one of my normal tracks and shifted up to the big front ring so I could stand and power up a small hill. The chain came off and was bent pretty bad this time. I decided to try and straighten in rather than replace it since I was only about 5 or 6 miles from home.
> 
> I got it straight enough to head towards home just keeping it on the small front ring and coasting down the small hills and spinning lightly up them. I got to a section were I cross over a median between two lanes of yet to be opened highway. I knew they had been working on it, doing some digging and putting in gravel and such, they had covered it with straw to keep the soil and grass seed from washing away when it rained. I have been over it several times already and thought nothing of it. What I didn't think about was that it would not drain like regular soil there.* I started sinking very quickly.  I impress myself with how fast I can unclip my pedals sometimes now. I unclip and my bike just stays there, standing upright, stuck in the mud.*
> 
> I finally got back home, hands and gloves filthy from grease ( thankfully still using my old gloves, I have to do the 1000 miles before I let myself open the new ones  ), and my wheels and cleats looked like I had just finished a mountain bike race. I just so happened to get almost exactly half of what I need to get my 1000 miles by tomorrow...I think, I need to get Steve and Davey to do those KM to mile calculations for me, I may have finished last week.


 
This made me spew beer at my laptop screen.


----------



## RWright (29 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Well, we'll let you get away with that this time.


 
I noticed I got a PR on a segment that I forget is there, I am still in last.


----------



## stevey (29 Apr 2013)

Not to laugh dude but bloody hell it did, at least ya ok


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I noticed I got a PR on a segment that I forget is there, I am still in last.


I'm in the bottom 10% for most of my segments except for two. I'm 4th in one, ridden by about 12 people and kom in a segment i made that starts 150m from my front door.


----------



## JoeyB (29 Apr 2013)

Completed my first 200km ride yesterday. I've only had my road bike 6 months so I think that's still technically newbie progress??


----------



## SWSteve (29 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> It was cloudy and the roads were starting to dry out so I took off, the sun came out roads dried, temperature was great and just a slight breeze that felt good. I was going to go ahead and knock out a 50 miler and get my 1000 miles for the month. Everything was perfect, then at mile 20 all hell broke loose. I was on one of my normal tracks and shifted up to the big front ring so I could stand and power up a small hill. The chain came off and was bent pretty bad this time. I decided to try and straighten in rather than replace it since I was only about 5 or 6 miles from home.
> 
> I got it straight enough to head towards home just keeping it on the small front ring and coasting down the small hills and spinning lightly up them. I got to a section were I cross over a median between two lanes of yet to be opened highway. I knew they had been working on it, doing some digging and putting in gravel and such, they had covered it with straw to keep the soil and grass seed from washing away when it rained. I have been over it several times already and thought nothing of it. What I didn't think about was that it would not drain like regular soil there. I started sinking very quickly.  I impress myself with how fast I can unclip my pedals sometimes now. I unclip and my bike just stays there, standing upright, stuck in the mud.
> 
> I finally got back home, hands and gloves filthy from grease ( thankfully still using my old gloves, I have to do the 1000 miles before I let myself open the new ones  ), and my wheels and cleats looked like I had just finished a mountain bike race. I just so happened to get almost exactly half of what I need to get my 1000 miles by tomorrow...I think, I need to get Steve and Davey to do those KM to mile calculations for me, I may have finished last week.


 

There are 6km in a mile...right

That does sound pretty grim with all the mud/straw, but I was waiting for there to be some wild US style huge predator sitting there waiting for people to approach. I was disappointed with the lack of another animal attack story of yours if I'm completely honest, sorry


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Apr 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Completed my first 200km ride yesterday. I've only had my road bike 6 months so I think that's still technically newbie progress??


 
One to argue about over a pint or two! 

Really well done with that ride - 125 miles in proper money!


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Apr 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Completed my first 200km ride yesterday. I've only had my road bike 6 months so I think that's still technically newbie progress??


Only six months in, top man.


----------



## MaxInc (29 Apr 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Completed my first 200km ride yesterday. I've only had my road bike 6 months so I think that's still technically newbie progress??



Is it an electric bike by any chance? I hope it is otherwise I will have to get up pretty early tomorrow ...


----------



## RWright (30 Apr 2013)

Took a link out of my chain, something I should have done a couple of weeks ago. I still had some daylight so I did a shakedown ride on the repaired chain. I did such a good job repairing it plus losing that extra weight from the one chain link allowed me to set a new PR (no wind assist either ) on my 10 mile track.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51442762

I have 15 more miles for my goal for the month. I am going to go for a PR on my 16 mile track tomorrow when I do that ride. Maybe all this riding I did this month paid off.


----------



## MaxInc (30 Apr 2013)

Did some upgrades too, removed all unnecessary cat's eyes and stickers from wheels, removed the trip computer, lock mount and a few other bits and bobs, some 400g worth of equipment. Adjusted the saddle a little bit better, lubed the chain, pumped up the tires to max PSI and eaten a banana. Result was a new 18:55 PB on my 4mile training route (started 10 days ago at 24:35) with a 45km/h max speed  . I even had the opportunity to get to the large disc for a minute or two ... hehe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Did some upgrades too, removed all unnecessary cat's eyes and stickers from wheels, removed the trip computer, lock mount and a few other bits and bobs, some 400g worth of equipment. Adjusted the saddle a little bit better, lubed the chain, pumped up the tires to max PSI and eaten a banana. Result was a new 18:55 PB on my 4mile training route (started 10 days ago at 24:35) with a 45km/h max speed  . I even had the opportunity to get to the large disc for a minute or two ... hehe.


Wonderful improvement. Keep at it it will improve more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

To echo what Rocky said, I think all this cycling for this challenge as help no end (plus the wheels, sorry to go so).
I did 31.1 miles @ 14.88 mph. I set 6 p.b's this I think was the best improvement 2.3 miles @ 18.7 mph an improvement 6.5 mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/51404440#919682000
http://app.strava.com/activities/51404440#
It seems a wonderful day for riding.


----------



## stevey (30 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It seems a wonderful day for riding.



Yes it does stuck at work though.... Bugger.....


----------



## stevey (30 Apr 2013)

Alsi i am afraid this cycling lark is becoming quite obsessive... Get up in the morning wanna go cycling leave work wanna go cycling. Might consider getting up a bit earlier in the week and doing a bit before work now that the nice mornings seem to be here


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Completed my first 200km ride yesterday. I've only had my road bike 6 months so I think that's still technically newbie progress??


What's your secret? I seem to have got stuck at 45 miles maximum before my bum and lower back gives out.


----------



## JoeyB (30 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What's your secret? I seem to have got stuck at 45 miles maximum before my bum and lower back gives out.


 
This was my second attempt at a 200km ride. The first ended at about 120km due to really bad shooting pains in my hands, a sore neck and raw bum! I went for a proper bike fit at Vankru Cycling in Southampton and Garth sorted me out with a different saddle/cleat position and and a shorter, more upright stem. I'm not saying all the discomfort has completely disappeared, but it certainly enabled me to get through the ride!

I'm sure the saddle thing is just a case of keeping at it and it will get better.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What's your secret? I seem to have got stuck at 45 miles maximum before my bum and lower back gives out.


Is your average a little higher than norm?


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2013)

Just nipped out on my favourite 8 miler to try out the pedal clips properly, felt generally good but was slower (avg 15.8 ) just need to build up more confidence with them.
Lovely sunny day here with a slight warm breeze.
I think I am out again soon with @SueEvesham when she gets back from school before lunch.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2013)

JoeyB said:


> The first ended at about 120km due to really bad shooting pains in my hands, a sore neck and raw bum! I went for a proper bike fit at Vankru Cycling in Southampton and Garth sorted me out with a different saddle/cleat position and and a shorter, more upright stem. I'm not saying all the discomfort has completely disappeared, but it certainly enabled me to get through the ride!
> 
> .


The more I hear about a bike fit the more I want one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just nipped out on my favourite 8 miler to try out the pedal clips properly, felt generally good but was slower (avg 15.8 ) just need to build up more confidence with them.
> Lovely sunny day here with a slight warm breeze.
> I think I am out again soon with @SueEvesham when she gets back from school before lunch.


Your still quicker than me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your still quicker than me.


But Nigel, your mileages are massive compared to mine. My avg would come down the longer I was out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

ok your still quicker than me on a short run 
http://app.strava.com/activities/50269723
http://app.strava.com/activities/50679060


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is your average a little higher than norm?


Yes, average length of ride has got longer I suppose and average speed slightly higher than it was but nothing great.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, average length of ride has got longer I suppose and average speed slightly higher than it was but nothing great.


even 0.2 mph at 13 mph is 1.3%, you also have to remember you have some pretty good climbs in your rides.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> even 0.2 mph at 13 mph is 1.3%, you also have to remember you have some pretty good climbs in your rides.


Yes, suppose you are right. Have been doing a bit more climbing. This mornings ride had a couple of cat 4 hills so I should be pleased with that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, suppose you are right. Have been doing a bit more climbing. This mornings ride had a couple of cat 4 hills so I should be pleased with that.


I know I would be, p.b.'s are good but they come in all shapes and sizes, the most you have climbed, ect... strava not very good at these.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2013)

I've had to make a few more holes in my belt again, just measured and that's 5 inches lost around my waist since I restarted cycling also down to 17st 10lb	 and I've only just started, bring on the summer.
Another 6 miles with @SueEvesham in 35 mins, I think she is hooked.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've had to make a few more holes in my belt again, just measured and that's 5 inches lost around my waist since I restarted cycling also down to 17st 10lb


Well done. It's a great feeling.

I have had a bad dose of the munchies lately mind you. Ate a family bag of crisps this morning and a brunch bar.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. It's a great feeling.
> 
> I have had a bad dose of the munchies lately mind you. Ate a family bag of crisps this morning and a brunch bar.


I think you will get away with it Mo with the mileage your doing.

The slight downside of the weight loss is none of my clothes fit properly, but I can live with this. Might have to plan a shopping trip soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I think you will get away with it Mo with the mileage your doing.
> 
> The slight downside of the weight loss is none of my clothes fit properly, but I can live with this. Might have to plan a shopping trip soon.


 
I hate clothes shopping with a passion, but I must admit I felt pretty pleased with myself the other week when I had to go buy new trousers and shirts for work as my old ones looked like I had borrowed them from my big brother.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> even 0.2 mph at 13 mph is 1.3%, you also have to remember you have some *pretty good climbs* in your rides.


 
Surely that is an oxymoron?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Apr 2013)

malcermie said:


> Had a similar moment last week, unclipped left foot then rested foot back on pedal and reclipped!!! Result, opps!!!



I've done that too. Trying to get into the habit of putting my heel on the pedal approaching the junction


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just nipped out on my favourite 8 miler to try out the pedal clips properly, felt generally good but was slower (avg 15.8 ) just need to build up more confidence with them.
> Lovely sunny day here with a slight warm breeze.
> I think I am out again soon with @SueEvesham when she gets back from school before lunch.



Well done on clipping and unclipping!


----------



## RWright (30 Apr 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. It's a great feeling.
> 
> I have had a bad dose of the munchies lately mind you. Ate a family bag of crisps this morning and a brunch bar.


 
These challenges are making my local Food Lion grocery store rich.  The money I have saved on fuel for my truck has gone to fuel for me. At least the tax on food is cheaper.


----------



## MaxInc (30 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> The money I have saved on fuel for my truck has gone to fuel for me. At least the tax on food is cheaper.


 
Probably tastes better too 

I try not to compensate with extra fuel since there's still plenty left in my "savings account". Summer should make it even easier to enhance both sides of the power / weight ratio with salads and such. For every Kg of body fat there are 7,000 kcal waiting to be burned or about 200km worth of cycling at my current weight / effort level. Providing I'll keep up the effort and the holiday food will taste horrible (seriously doubt that) I should be back in the "normal" BMI range by the end of summer / autumn.


----------



## RWright (30 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Probably tastes better too
> 
> I try not to compensate with extra fuel since there's still plenty left in my "savings account". Summer should make it even easier to enhance both sides of the power / weight ratio with salads and such. For every Kg of body fat there are 7,000 kcal waiting to be burned or about 200km worth of cycling at my current weight / effort level. Providing I'll keep up the effort and the holiday food will taste horrible (seriously doubt that) I should be back in the "normal" BMI range by the end of summer / autumn.


 
I still have a way to go myself. I am down about 50 lbs. since I started back riding in August, I haven't done much actual dieting yet but I do log everything I eat. I have been eating a lot of carbs lately. I am going to start cutting back on them starting tomorrow. Like you say, with summer coming it should be much easier to go to more protein and fresh veggies and less carbs.

I am also hoping to get closer to the normal BMI range about that time as well.


----------



## boybiker (30 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've had to make a few more holes in my belt again, just measured and that's 5 inches lost around my waist since I restarted cycling also down to 17st 10lb  and I've only just started, bring on the summer.
> Another 6 miles with @SueEvesham in 35 mins, I think she is hooked.


 
Congratulations on the weight loss! I'm sure the pounds will fall off in the summer with the better weather inevitably you will probably cycle more.

I have noticed since I started cycling again not only have my thighs got massive as you would expect but my whole upper body / core is a bit broader. Not that I'm complaining 

It's good to hear you can share some of your cycling trips with Sue now to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Surely that is an oxymoron?


Clever so n so, how would you describe a good climb then. (besides grammar and English were not my strongest subjects).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

Well I did two Cat 4 climbs today, to see what Mo does on her rides, and to be honest my speed is really no better. So hats off to Mo for doing them as often as she does.
The first to be honest was the easier of the two for the most part a steady climb, straight and boring.
There a few segments covering this climb, this the longer one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51551604#922923814
and I am not last.
The second was more difficult, though there was a slight respite about half way, again there are a number of segments on the climb.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51551604#922912147
and again I am not bottom.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've had to make a few more holes in my belt again, just measured and that's 5 inches lost around my waist since I restarted cycling also down to 17st 10lb  and I've only just started, bring on the summer.
> Another 6 miles with @SueEvesham in 35 mins, I think she is hooked.


Well done Brian, thats an impressive amount in the time you have been riding. Nice to see you have a riding partner.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Apr 2013)

Had a grumpy throat for a few days,so been super slack with my efforts. averaged 13.9mph yesterday on my commute...first time I've been under 14mph (possibly 15) since the snow cleared. It was one of those rides which I really should not have recorded. Not because of the speed, more that it dosen't reflect my progress. Feeling better on the way home and set a new pb descending Crookbarrow Way, now 27th All time out of 135 cyclists, nearly topped my Holdings Lane KOM too!


----------



## RWright (30 Apr 2013)

I don't think many of my climbs are long and steep enough to be categorized. I started from a standing stop at the bottom of one hill near the lake I ride at and was doing ok, then had to gear down, then had to stand, then almost had to get off. It was burning my thighs quickly. Strava said it had a 13.5 grade for a short part of the climb. I don't look forward to doing that one again but I will and it will probably be much easier if I hit the hill on the fly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't think any of my climbs are long enough to be categorized. I started from a standing stop at the bottom of one hill near the lake I ride at and was doing ok, then had to gear down, then had to stand, then almost had to get off. It was burning my thighs quickly. Strava said it had a 13.5 grade for a short part of the climb. I don't look forward to doing that one again but I will and it will probably be much easier if I hit the hill on the fly.


They get better Rocky the first one I did back last July (dont have a gps track of it), but if I remember rightly I was in a low gear 34 on the back and it would either have been 30 or 26 front., and whilst I used the 26 ring today the rear was on 19 I think. so about 36" compared with a possible 20" or 23" last time, it is to press the only hill that did get the better of me, I remember crawling up at about 4mph. The slowest segment today was 8.8mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/51551604#922912169


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't think many of my climbs are long and steep enough to be categorized. I started from a standing stop at the bottom of one hill near the lake I ride at and was doing ok, then had to gear down, then had to stand, then almost had to get off. It was burning my thighs quickly. Strava said it had a 13.5 grade for a short part of the climb. I don't look forward to doing that one again but I will and it will probably be much easier if I hit the hill on the fly.


Hill near me where i had to stop for a bit halfway up when i tried it 2 weeks ago, last weekend i flew up it in the middle chainring.


----------



## IanA (30 Apr 2013)

wow there has been some discussion in the 4 days I've been away....

Club run tonight, 16 mile quickly, as tomorrow is 10 miler TT at Crewe again....target..to try and get below 30 mins !


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't think many of my climbs are long and steep enough to be categorized. I started from a standing stop at the bottom of one hill near the lake I ride at and was doing ok, then had to gear down, then had to stand, then almost had to get off. It was burning my thighs quickly. Strava said it had a 13.5 grade for a short part of the climb. I don't look forward to doing that one again but I will and it will probably be much easier if I hit the hill on the fly.


 
The grade 3 I've climbed has some really tall grades like that for stretches... "what am I doing here?" has sprung into my mind a few times. As a passer by once commented, "You need to find yourself some flat ground mate", sage advise, but I shan't take it...that hill may scare me a bit, but that's why I am there


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

at my slowest which was 7.3mph I had a cadence of 56 which is about 43" which is about a 38x23 or on a compact double of 34th front 21th rear.


----------



## Dan Allison (30 Apr 2013)

Got a 10mile ride in tonight after work! Love this sunshine!

http://app.strava.com/activities/51540787


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Apr 2013)

No progress here today - unless you count the ordering of a new seat post as progress.

My stock Giant post has a notched half moon and cup affair and I cannot get my saddle level - it is either slightly up or slightly down.

Have ordered a micro-adjustable Easton EA50 at the bargain price of £26 delivered from Wiggle.

Drip, drip goes the cycling money fund! 

***

Well done all you got-outs!


----------



## boybiker (30 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't think many of my climbs are long and steep enough to be categorized. I started from a standing stop at the bottom of one hill near the lake I ride at and was doing ok, then had to gear down, then had to stand, then almost had to get off. It was burning my thighs quickly. Strava said it had a 13.5 grade for a short part of the climb. I don't look forward to doing that one again but I will and it will probably be much easier if I hit the hill on the fly.


 
Strava is stupid in the way it categorise a hill. If someone sets up a segment on a section of road it use that elvation data regardless of how many people do that segment with substantially different data. There is a road near Tonbridge which is apparently a cat 3 *20.4% average!! It's a VERY slight uphill *yet one of the biggest climbs round here which is longer and steeper is still only a cat 3. It's a good idea categorising hills but you should be able to flag wrong data so Strava can correct it when they see the other 100+ people have totally different elevation data it should be pretty easy.


----------



## stevey (30 Apr 2013)

Just done this to stretch the legs o/h came as well so didn't go to fast she really struggles sometimes (general fittness) but i am determined to keep her out on the bike and keep telling her it will get easier... 

http://app.strava.com/activities/51589878


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Just done this to stretch the legs o/h came as well so didn't go to fast she really struggles sometimes (general fittness) but i am determined to keep her out on the bike and keep telling her it will get easier...
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51589878


Rule #10?


----------



## stevey (30 Apr 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Rule #10?


 
Forgive my ignorance rule #10???


----------



## stevey (30 Apr 2013)

Ahhhh a quick google has this rule thingy sorted....


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Strava is stupid in the way it categorise a hill. If someone sets up a segment on a section of road it use that elvation data regardless of how many people do that segment with substantially different data. There is a road near Tonbridge which is apparently a cat 3 *20.4% average!! It's a VERY slight uphill *yet one of the biggest climbs round here which is longer and steeper is still only a cat 3. It's a good idea categorising hills but you should be able to flag wrong data so Strava can correct it when they see the other 100+ people have totally different elevation data it should be pretty easy.


There's a couple of bogus cat 4's round here, from gps data with corrupted elevation stats (bad weather?). I just click 'hide this segment' and it doesn't show up in my rides.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Ahhhh a quick google has this rule thingy sorted....


I quote rule #5 to everyone these days about everything.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2013)

boybiker said:


> Strava is stupid in the way it categorise a hill. If someone sets up a segment on a section of road it use that elvation data regardless of how many people do that segment with substantially different data. There is a road near Tonbridge which is apparently a cat 3 *20.4% average!! It's a VERY slight uphill *yet one of the biggest climbs round here which is longer and steeper is still only a cat 3. It's a good idea categorising hills but you should be able to flag wrong data so Strava can correct it when they see the other 100+ people have totally different elevation data it should be pretty easy.


You can flag them, sometimes you will find the elevation data is confused when a bridge crosses a main road and the elevation is taken from the lower main rd, just take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## SWSteve (30 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't think many of my climbs are long and steep enough to be categorized. I started from a standing stop at the bottom of one hill near the lake I ride at and was doing ok, then had to gear down, then had to stand, then almost had to get off. It was burning my thighs quickly. Strava said it had a 13.5 grade for a short part of the climb. I don't look forward to doing that one again but I will and it will probably be much easier if I hit the hill on the fly.


 
You should be able to search for climbs of different degrees near to you on Strava, these are some in/near your state (I appreciate this isn't a small area, but you can zoom in) which are either 4 or 3s http://app.strava.com/segments/explore#location/north carolina/type/cycling/min/1/max/2/surface/undefined/center/35.226188,-79.891268/zoom/7/map_type/terrain

Just in case you weren't already aware


----------



## RWright (30 Apr 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No progress here today - unless you count the ordering of a new seat post as progress.
> 
> My stock Giant post has a notched half moon and cup affair and I cannot get my saddle level - it is either slightly up or slightly down.
> 
> ...


 
Let me know if you like that seat post. I have an FSA on my Trek that is going to drive me crazy if I don't get rid of it. It would take six hands to adjust it in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## boybiker (1 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> There's a couple of bogus cat 4's round here, from gps data with corrupted elevation stats (bad weather?). I just click 'hide this segment' and it doesn't show up in my rides.


 
I was told a lot of the ones with crazy elevation data are garmin 800's as you need to calibrate the elevation manually. My friend was at the top of a hill and his said he was -500 ft . When he read the manual you basically need to know the hight of a hill go there and tell the unit how high it is, that then calibrates the unit.I guess if you get that wrong your elevation data will always be wrong!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2013)

That was hard work this morning, managed to get a KOM on a new section, including me only two people have rode it, but they all count!

http://app.strava.com/activities/51685472


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Strava is stupid in the way it categorise a hill. If someone sets up a segment on a section of road it use that elvation data regardless of how many people do that segment with substantially different data. There is a road near Tonbridge which is apparently a cat 3 *20.4% average!! It's a VERY slight uphill *yet one of the biggest climbs round here which is longer and steeper is still only a cat 3. It's a good idea categorising hills but you should be able to flag wrong data so Strava can correct it when they see the other 100+ people have totally different elevation data it should be pretty easy.


 
My highest climb on Strava is 480 feet, it is a flat road in reality.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 May 2013)

Can't stop @SueEvesham , out again for another 6 miles this lovely sunny morning down to 33 mins all this on an extremely heavy cruiser





I would like to point out the seat is about a foot higher now.
Come on Sue stop lurking and start posting!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Can't stop @SueEvesham , out again for another 6 miles this lovely sunny morning down to 33 mins all this on an extremely heavy cruiser
> 
> I would like to point out the seat is about a foot higher now.
> Come on Sue stop lurking and start posting!


Yes, get her signed up. The more ladies the better  She is making great progress. Nice set of wheels.....very smart.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, get her signed up. The more ladies the better  She is making great progress. Nice set of wheels.....very smart.


And heavy Mo. it was bought with the school run in mind, I never thought she would be so keen to take it further. We are hoping to get to Decathlon soon to have a look at something like this;
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/fit-3-road-bike-white-id_8188895.html

Sue has registered on here, just seems a little shy about posting.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Can't stop @SueEvesham , out again for another 6 miles this lovely sunny morning down to 33 mins all this on an extremely heavy cruiser
> 
> Come on Sue stop lurking and start posting!


 
Your missus is faster than mine. When we go out she averages about 10 miles an hour, but I don't complain, totally free mileage for me!

Get posting Sue, we don't bite, unless you ask really nicely


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I was told a lot of the ones with crazy elevation data are garmin 800's as you need to calibrate the elevation manually. My friend was at the top of a hill and his said he was -500 ft . When he read the manual you basically need to know the hight of a hill go there and tell the unit how high it is, that then calibrates the unit.I guess if you get that wrong your elevation data will always be wrong!


With the 500 you can set elevation points, and if within a certain range it will set the elevation automatically (it can store 10 I think, I have one set for home, the photo group, the hospital, and the docs, they are usually the places i reset), though I think you have to be, as you point out Elliot at the place, though using a plug-in with sporttracks you can do it from within there, not sure if there is any other software that does it. the height you are is irrelevant the elevation gained/lost, unless at extreme altitudes, even then the 500 using the barometer also can lose/gain false elevation data, as it is effect by air temp, if you want a true idea use something like gpsies rwgps, strava always seems inaccurate to me, but it might be more accurate than the other two, I find if you stick with one at least you can compare using a level playing field, but at the end of the day it is only a guide.


----------



## Nomadski (1 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I was told a lot of the ones with crazy elevation data are garmin 800's as you need to calibrate the elevation manually. My friend was at the top of a hill and his said he was -500 ft . When he read the manual you basically need to know the hight of a hill go there and tell the unit how high it is, that then calibrates the unit.I guess if you get that wrong your elevation data will always be wrong!



When you upload to garmin connect you can always use the elevation correction feature to use the OS official elevations.

The Garmin will find an accurate elevation I've found if you wait a minute or two after switching on, mine is accurate outside my house anyway. 

The manual feature is there if you want to hurry the accuracy up (I switch on in the second floor go downstairs and look at elevation slowly drop, or I can set manual elevation and see it adjust much quicker). 

Try finding out ur elevation using google maps outside your house, then go outside with the garmin and set it manually 2 meters above or below and watch it adjust. 

Strava is wacko all round, they use some crazy algorithms that give highly erratic info that is in the face if what garmin, endomondo and ridewithgps all say. Try their elevation correction to see how left field it is!


----------



## MaxInc (1 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Strava is wacko all round, they use some crazy algorithms that give highly erratic info that is in the face if what garmin, endomondo and ridewithgps all say. Try their elevation correction to see how left field it is!



I noticed that too, while the app on the Phone reports 98m of elevation change, once I upload the file to Strava it sometimes reports 16m other times just 12m. I think it may be optimised for longer rides and climbs, and tends to drop the little, less significant ups and downs.


----------



## Greeny1210 (1 May 2013)

Not been on here much, had my bike around 2 months now, from never owning anything other a cheap bmx as a kid and being well over weight and unfit, smoker drinker etc, been doing my route around 3 times a week, adding little bits here and there, generally around 6-7km (4 miles ish) a circular route mostly flat like this http://app.strava.com/activities/50794923 got my time down from best part of an hour (fair bit resting) to just under half hour with little rest apart from water breaks.

Anyway yesterday I took a different turn through some woods and ended up doing around 17km  which is 10km more than I have done before and a climb of around 250m instead of 60-80 (I did push the bike a few times as I couldn;t cope with the woodland climbs for long) http://app.strava.com/activities/51561573
Enjoyed it for the most part but about 2 miles away from finish felt pretty rough was either having a mini panic attack or heart attack, so probably pushed too far too quick I guess, I'm still not confident on any main roads so use paths (I don't drive so have no road sense, but I am am careful not to knock any people over or anything) 

was quite an adventure, I just cant wait till I can get out to the peak district and not have a heart attack half way


----------



## boybiker (1 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> When you upload to garmin connect you can always use the elevation correction feature to use the OS official elevations.
> 
> The Garmin will find an accurate elevation I've found if you wait a minute or two after switching on, mine is accurate outside my house anyway.
> 
> ...


 
I use strava on my phone so I'm not too clued up about it all. Only what I've heard other say so not the best sources admittedly.

I went out for a ride today thinking I'm going to do a big ride today and get this months challenge off to a good start. I went out for over 2 hours really enjoyed myself and then realised once I got home I forgot to start strava  . What a numpty I am . That's cost me 40 miles before I have even got going .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Let me know if you like that seat post. I have an FSA on my Trek that is going to drive me crazy if I don't get rid of it. It would take six hands to adjust it in a reasonable amount of time.


 
OK will do - email today says it has been despatched so should be here by the weekend.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Not been on here much, had my bike around 2 months now, from never owning anything other a cheap bmx as a kid and being well over weight and unfit, smoker drinker etc, been doing my route around 3 times a week, adding little bits here and there, generally around 6-7km (4 miles ish) a circular route mostly flat like this http://app.strava.com/activities/50794923 got my time down from best part of an hour (fair bit resting) to just under half hour with little rest apart from water breaks.
> 
> Anyway yesterday I took a different turn through some woods and ended up doing around 17km  which is 10km more than I have done before and a climb of around 250m instead of 60-80 (I did push the bike a few times as I couldn;t cope with the woodland climbs for long) http://app.strava.com/activities/51561573
> Enjoyed it for the most part but about 2 miles away from finish felt pretty rough was either having a mini panic attack or heart attack, so probably pushed too far too quick I guess, I'm still not confident on any main roads so use paths (I don't drive so have no road sense, but I am am careful not to knock any people over or anything)
> ...


 
Crikey - that's a really fine improvement there.

Maybe you should come on here more and share? I'm new too and am way behind some of the lads on here for distance and pace but they are all supportive.

Keep it up mate and you'll soon be hammering around Matlock etc!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2013)

8.78 miles / 14.6 mph av' - my quickest av' to date.

When I first did this route in Feb' this year I was just a tad over 6 minutes slower than today.

***

Quite a warm-ish evening out there. T-shirt only (well hard!). Gets back into the house and Mrs SD is "****ing freezing, it's only 19C on the 'stat" and the heating is now churning out a squillion BTU's an hour.

Had to sit out the back with my juice so I could really cool down before I went back into the house! 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Greeny1210 (1 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that's a really fine improvement there.
> 
> Maybe you should come on here more and share? I'm new too and am way behind some of the lads on here for distance and pace but they are all supportive.
> 
> Keep it up mate and you'll soon be hammering around Matlock etc!


 

cheers pal, Not sure I would call it an improvement, suicide attempt maybe ? 

My legs were fine pretty much, just struggled cardio/breathing wise at times, and last 2 miles or so started with tingling in my chest like a pins and needles or summat so thought, f***** great I'm going to cark it looking like a right t*** sweating my knackers off, I ran out of water about 1/4 way through as well 
Problem with sheffield just too many sodding hills, I'll just have to build a bit slower and forget trying that big hill I was considering trying


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> cheers pal, Not sure I would call it an improvement, suicide attempt maybe ?
> 
> My legs were fine pretty much, just struggled cardio/breathing wise at times, and last 2 miles or so started with tingling in my chest like a pins and needles or summat so thought, f***** great I'm going to cark it looking like a right t*** sweating my knackers off, I ran out of water about 1/4 way through as well
> Problem with sheffield just too many sodding hills, I'll just have to build a bit slower and forget trying that big hill I was considering trying


You will grow to love them, wish there were more round here.


----------



## RWright (1 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I use strava on my phone so I'm not too clued up about it all. Only what I've heard other say so not the best sources admittedly.
> 
> I went out for a ride today thinking I'm going to do a big ride today and get this months challenge off to a good start. I went out for over 2 hours really enjoyed myself and then realised once I got home I forgot to start strava  . What a numpty I am . That's cost me 40 miles before I have even got going .


 
Sounds like something I would do.  bummer


----------



## MaxInc (1 May 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> cheers pal, Not sure I would call it an improvement, suicide attempt maybe ?
> 
> My legs were fine pretty much, just struggled cardio/breathing wise at times, and last 2 miles or so started with tingling in my chest like a pins and needles or summat so thought, f***** great I'm going to cark it looking like a right t*** sweating my knackers off, I ran out of water about 1/4 way through as well
> Problem with sheffield just too many sodding hills, I'll just have to build a bit slower and forget trying that big hill I was considering trying


 
Hi Greeny, and welcome to the forums, pretty nice place to exchange experiences with loads of support from everyone.

Your experience sounds a bit like mine a few months ago when I decided I had enough of my sedentary life. I started with long walks but when I tried running, it only took me less than 1km to get my heart rate up through the roof and started seeing white sparkles and strong pulses in my neck. I though I was going to faint ... and I was only 32. I started having all sort of chest pains but my GP reassured me that they were probably from muscle strain from increased physical exercise. 

Somehow my determination was stronger than my cardio system so I decided to take more scientific approach to keep things under control. So I got a cheap heart rate monitor from Decathlon. I keep my efforts, however pathetic, within a tolerable range of 70-80% and never pushed above 85-90% MHR. In a few weeks distance has increased with every run, resting HR dropped from 100+ to normal levels and started feeling more alive than ever. Probably most importantly I was enjoying it too.

I guess you could dial down a notch on the effort you push. Get into a zone where you can still get a good sweat but feel good at the end of the run. As long as you keep at it and enjoy it, progress will inevitably come.

Good luck!


----------



## philinmerthyr (1 May 2013)

Did my first ride of the year without a jacket. Today was short sleeve cycling top weather. I may even ditch the tights for bibshorts by the end of the week


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Did my first ride of the year without a jacket. Today was short sleeve cycling top weather. I may even ditch the tights for bibshorts by the end of the week


 
Daring!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Did my first ride of the year without a jacket. Today was short sleeve cycling top weather. I may even ditch the tights for bibshorts by the end of the week


Send the weather up here. Forecast is possibility of frost tonight and chance of snow on the hills!


----------



## simmi (1 May 2013)

Was on nights last night so after a decent sleep went for a good ride.
I am doing the route for my cycle club Sunday ride this week so even though I knew the route I wanted to ride it again so as not to look like a complete numbty making errors on Sunday.

60.6 miles in 3:30:00 at 17.3 mph http://app.strava.com/activities/51768614

I was pushing quite hard the whole way round but even so was surprised to get an average speed of over 17 mph for a 60 mile ride. 
I hard cramps in my quads for the last couple of miles and they hurt like hell for half an hour after I got back,
I had reduced the amount of carbohydrate i put in my bottles by 50%, not sure but I think this might be the reason for the leg pains.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2013)

Wow, what an amazing speed to keep up for that distance. I would love to be able to keep up 17mph for 6 miles never mind 60


----------



## RWright (1 May 2013)

Excellent ride, I am still looking for 17 MPH over 10 miles. Maybe this summer.


----------



## MaxInc (1 May 2013)

HR of 254!!!  Is that humanly possible? Great effort nevertheless, I get leg cramps just by thinking of pedalling such distance, never mind the pace ...


----------



## boybiker (1 May 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> cheers pal, Not sure I would call it an improvement, suicide attempt maybe ?
> 
> My legs were fine pretty much, just struggled cardio/breathing wise at times, and last 2 miles or so started with tingling in my chest like a pins and needles or summat so thought, f***** great I'm going to cark it looking like a right t*** sweating my knackers off, I ran out of water about 1/4 way through as well
> Problem with sheffield just too many sodding hills, I'll just have to build a bit slower and forget trying that big hill I was considering trying


 
Start by cycling flat / downhill for the first mile at least, when you get your fitness up try to avoid major hills for the first 5-10 miles. I find it hard to get in the zone and set a good pace up hills with cold muscles especially in the winter. It's important to take it easy until your body warms up. Make sure you carry enough fluid for the ride and this applies for food to (or take money and stop at a cafe). Keep drinking every 15 mins, dont wait until you are thirsty by then its too late. The same applies to eating although I tend to eat every 20 mins. Even on shorter rides this is a good habit to get into when cycling. It's also important to make sure you eat a good meal before your ride, most people eat porridge before hand. I hope that helps but just get out there and try *your best* .


----------



## simmi (1 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow, what an amazing speed to keep up for that distance. I would love to be able to keep up 17mph for 6 miles never mind 60


Thanks Mo, The route is very flat which suits me, if you add in a few good hills my speed falls like a stone.


RWright said:


> Excellent ride, I am still looking for 17 MPH over 10 miles. Maybe this summer.


Cheers Rocky, you will do it no problem mate with the miles you have been putting in you will find your speed will be up on short rides with no extra effort.


MaxInc said:


> HR of 254!!!  Is that humanly possible? Great effort nevertheless, I get leg cramps just by thinking of pedalling such distance, never mind the pace ...


Hi Maxinc, no 254 is not possible, the device went wrong for some reason my Max HR is about 182, I was gutted it didn't record correctly as I pushed hard and was interested in my average HR at a guess I think it would have been about 155bpm.
Just stick with it, I only started to ride in Oct and my first ride was 12 miles at about 15mph and I was totally knackered. It is amazing how quickly you improve.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2013)

Quick report that I have been trying to get out of the saddle for some climbs recently in an effort to improve my climbing. I find I have to be in a higher gear than when I'm sitting down or I get 'clunks' when I get to the bottom of the stroke. 

Only trying this when there's no traffic or anybody watching though. Don't want to embarrass myself!

Did a quick hour this morning before work. Gorgeous day for it and very happy with the data

Take care folks


----------



## AndyPeace (1 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Hi Maxinc, no 254 is not possible, the device went wrong for some reason my Max HR is about 182, I was gutted it didn't record correctly as I pushed hard and was interested in my average HR at a guess I think it would have been about 155bpm.


I belive it's from static electrical interference from clothing, mine's done this recently too. Not sure if there's a remedy.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2013)

Cu


AndyPeace said:


> I belive it's from static electrical interference from clothing, mine's done this recently too. Not sure if there's a remedy.


Cycle naked.


----------



## DaveyM (1 May 2013)

First day of the Massive and got another puncture. Still got 18.75 miles (or 30km in massive terms)

I see that there are some good miles going in now and some of you guys climb hills that would make me cry. Well done


----------



## spooks (1 May 2013)

Got knocked off the bike today on my way home from work today. A car came way too close and clipped me, i then hit the kerb and came down hard. The bike seems ok, mostly cosmetic damage after I straightened the handlebars out but my elbow is rather huge since that hit the ground first and I have scrapes down my knee and thigh. I'm basically fine but rather unimpressed that the guy just drove off!! I'm going to use it as an excuse to buy some new clothes since mine now have holes in!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2013)

spooks said:


> Got knocked off the bike today on my way home from work today. A car came way too close and clipped me, i then hit the kerb and came down hard. The bike seems ok, mostly cosmetic damage after I straightened the handlebars out but my elbow is rather huge since that hit the ground first and I have scrapes down my knee and thigh. I'm basically fine but rather unimpressed that the guy just drove off!! I'm going to use it as an excuse to buy some new clothes since mine now have holes in!


 
Did you get his number/any witnesses?


----------



## spooks (1 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did you get his number/any witnesses?


Unfortunately I didn't, he drove off and I was too busy picking myself up off the floor to think about license plates. There were only a couple of other cars around and none of them stopped either which is a bit rubbish. Luckily it's just a few bruises.


----------



## MaxInc (1 May 2013)

Oh man that sucks big time  hope you get better soon.


----------



## stevey (1 May 2013)

At least your ok spooks thats all that matters.


----------



## spooks (1 May 2013)

The annoying thing is that I could have gone a very slightly longer but car free route through a park but instead stuck with the road because I needed to get home quickly. Not making that mistake again!! Sore down one side with a fat elbow and I'm really not looking forward to seeing how sore that and the other bumps are tomorrow.


----------



## Dan Allison (1 May 2013)

Thats not good Spooks. Hope you are back on form soon.


----------



## boybiker (1 May 2013)

spooks said:


> The annoying thing is that I could have gone a very slightly longer but car free route through a park but instead stuck with the road because I needed to get home quickly. Not making that mistake again!! Sore down one side with a fat elbow and I'm really not looking forward to seeing how sore that and the other bumps are tomorrow.


 
Glad your ok that's the main thing. People are generally creatures of habit if you ride along that road enough at the same time you will most likely see the offending car again. I hope it put a nasty scratch on the car


----------



## Nomadski (1 May 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Not been on here much, had my bike around 2 months now, from never owning anything other a cheap bmx as a kid and being well over weight and unfit, smoker drinker etc, been doing my route around 3 times a week, adding little bits here and there, generally around 6-7km (4 miles ish) a circular route mostly flat like this http://app.strava.com/activities/50794923 got my time down from best part of an hour (fair bit resting) to just under half hour with little rest apart from water breaks.
> 
> Anyway yesterday I took a different turn through some woods and ended up doing around 17km  which is 10km more than I have done before and a climb of around 250m instead of 60-80 (I did push the bike a few times as I couldn;t cope with the woodland climbs for long) http://app.strava.com/activities/51561573
> Enjoyed it for the most part but about 2 miles away from finish felt pretty rough was either having a mini panic attack or heart attack, so probably pushed too far too quick I guess, I'm still not confident on any main roads so use paths (I don't drive so have no road sense, but I am am careful not to knock any people over or anything)
> ...


 
Baby steps and you will find those hills slowly become more friendly. Keep within your own limits, and let your body adjust over time to the extra work your asking it to do, it will respond. Great job getting out there. 



boybiker said:


> I use strava on my phone so I'm not too clued up about it all. Only what I've heard other say so not the best sources admittedly.
> 
> I went out for a ride today thinking I'm going to do a big ride today and get this months challenge off to a good start. I went out for over 2 hours really enjoyed myself and then realised once I got home I forgot to start strava  . What a numpty I am . That's cost me 40 miles before I have even got going .


 
Its SO annoying when that kind of thing happens. My first 55 miler wasn't recorded properly as about 20 miles in I stopped and had a break and stopped my Garmin. Cycled on about 9 miles before realising and switching the Garmin back on! So my 55 mile became 46 mile, and halfway round I took a shortcut through some fields apparently!

Not happened again. 



spooks said:


> Got knocked off the bike today on my way home from work today. A car came way too close and clipped me, i then hit the kerb and came down hard. The bike seems ok, mostly cosmetic damage after I straightened the handlebars out but my elbow is rather huge since that hit the ground first and I have scrapes down my knee and thigh. I'm basically fine but rather unimpressed that the guy just drove off!! I'm going to use it as an excuse to buy some new clothes since mine now have holes in!


 
Sorry to hear that Spooks. There's some damned ignorant stupid people out there. Wonder if they even realised they hit someone... I read somewhere a recent survey found only 33% of cyclists are actually seen by the average motorist on the road. #driveblind.

Main thing is your 'relatively' fine. I like to think karma will take care of their end.


----------



## Nomadski (1 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Can't stop @SueEvesham , out again for another 6 miles this lovely sunny morning down to 33 mins all this on an extremely heavy cruiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Some wonderfully retro stylish set of wheels those! Proper cruiser.


----------



## lavoisier (1 May 2013)

So sorry to hear that Spooks.Glad it wasn't more serious. Get better soon.


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Not been on here much, had my bike around 2 months now, from never owning anything other a cheap bmx as a kid and being well over weight and unfit, smoker drinker etc, been doing my route around 3 times a week, adding little bits here and there, generally around 6-7km (4 miles ish) a circular route mostly flat like this http://app.strava.com/activities/50794923 got my time down from best part of an hour (fair bit resting) to just under half hour with little rest apart from water breaks.
> 
> Anyway yesterday I took a different turn through some woods and ended up doing around 17km  which is 10km more than I have done before and a climb of around 250m instead of 60-80 (I did push the bike a few times as I couldn;t cope with the woodland climbs for long) http://app.strava.com/activities/51561573
> Enjoyed it for the most part but about 2 miles away from finish felt pretty rough was either having a mini panic attack or heart attack, so probably pushed too far too quick I guess, I'm still not confident on any main roads so use paths (I don't drive so have no road sense, but I am am careful not to knock any people over or anything)
> ...


 

Looks like you're going great guns!Being able to more than double your distance is a great leap, it'll probably be easier next time so don't be scared to give it another go. And there's nothing wrong with getting off and pushing so don't worry, we've all been there at some point but it gets easier with time...until you start attacking bigger climbs

I don't know how close you are to the countryside, as that's great for getting used to riding with traffic. If not just go on roads when it's quiet and try to avoid riding in the gutter otherwise you might get a visit from the p******* fairy/won't have anywhere to go if a car does get too close for comfort.


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2013)

spooks said:


> Got knocked off the bike today on my way home from work today. A car came way too close and clipped me, i then hit the kerb and came down hard. The bike seems ok, mostly cosmetic damage after I straightened the handlebars out but my elbow is rather huge since that hit the ground first and I have scrapes down my knee and thigh. I'm basically fine but rather unimpressed that the guy just drove off!! I'm going to use it as an excuse to buy some new clothes since mine now have holes in!


 
At least you're able to post this message! A quick recovery will hopefully be on your way


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 May 2013)

Hope you are feeling better in the morning @spooks


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2013)

I feel I should note that I *almost* had a clipless moment tonight in the kitchen when trying on shoe/bike combo. I am so worried about falling off tomorrow morning at the station in front of all the commuter chicks I may cycle down in flats and use the proper shoes for the commute home


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I feel I should note that I *almost* had a clipless moment tonight in the kitchen when trying on shoe/bike combo. I am so worried about falling off tomorrow morning at the station in front of all the commuter chicks I may cycle down in flats and use the proper shoes for the commute home


 
Haha that's preparation!


----------



## Billy Adam (2 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I feel I should note that I *almost* had a clipless moment tonight in the kitchen when trying on shoe/bike combo. I am so worried about falling off tomorrow morning at the station in front of all the commuter chicks I may cycle down in flats and use the proper shoes for the commute home


If in doubt clip out!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 May 2013)

Hope you soon recover Spooks. I can't believe he didn't even stop! How rude

Reason for edit - my comment had got out of sync with the chat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Was on nights last night so after a decent sleep went for a good ride.
> I am doing the route for my cycle club Sunday ride this week so even though I knew the route I wanted to ride it again so as not to look like a complete numbty making errors on Sunday.
> 
> 60.6 miles in 3:30:00 at 17.3 mph http://app.strava.com/activities/51768614
> ...


 
Nice one Simon, you can edit data with golden cheetah I have had one abnormal H.R. reading, but usually get abnormal cadence.


spooks said:


> Got knocked off the bike today on my way home from work today. A car came way too close and clipped me, i then hit the kerb and came down hard. The bike seems ok, mostly cosmetic damage after I straightened the handlebars out but my elbow is rather huge since that hit the ground first and I have scrapes down my knee and thigh. I'm basically fine but rather unimpressed that the guy just drove off!! I'm going to use it as an excuse to buy some new clothes since mine now have holes in!


 
Glad you ok Spooks.



themosquitoking said:


> Cu
> Cycle naked.


That would be no problem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope you soon recover Spooks. I can't believe he didn't even stop! How rude
> 
> Reason for edit - my comment had got out of sync with the chat


Probably didn't know he/she had done it, if driving that close, he/she wasn't really paying attention, and is likely not to have checked mirrors. I had a small van pass me on Monday on a long straight wide road, the moment he/she decided to over take there was another car coming the other way, I was about 3ft from the curb, so there was me the van and a car at the precise moment he/she passed, and he/she bleared the horn as though I am at fault. It's just lack of judgement as to speeds that road bikes go, ok I wasn't going as fast as Simon is these days, and I was going up a slight incline, but they just aren't used to bikes going more than a sedate pace.
We still have to balance this against all the good drivers in all vehicles that do have patience to wait especially where roads are bad and the forward visibility is bad or limited, I also try and thank those that do wait (though this is sometimes difficult going up a steep hill)


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2013)

Well, stuck to my word and got up crack of dawn as usual. Went over to the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first 26 years of my life and went up the Dunning Glen climb. My first category 3 climb and I don't think I will be looking for a category 2 any time soon  I huffed and puffed my way up at a very sedate pace. Views were stunning on a beautiful morning. No camera as usual. Really must start carrying a little one. It was pretty amazing looking back down from the top and actually felt slightly pleased with myself at that point even although it had been a slow struggle.

Tomorrow is looking wet and breezy so it will either be a rest day or a gentle tootle.


----------



## spooks (2 May 2013)

Bit sore this morning!! Only 11 hours at work to survive then I get to take the bike back to Devon to visit my parents. Half tempted to try cycling up haytor even if I have to stop a million times. Or maybe ill go the easier way up and just cycle down it!!


----------



## simmi (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Probably didn't know heshe had done it, if driving that close, he/she wasn't really paying attention, and is likely not to have checked mirrors. I had a small van pass me on Monday on a long straight wide road, the moment he/she decided to over take there was another car coming the other way, I was about 3ft from the curb, so there was me the van and a car at the precise moment he/she passed, and he/she bleared the horn as though I am at fault. It's just lack of judgement as to speeds that road bikes go, ok I wasn't going as fast as Simon is these days, and I was going up a slight incline, but they just aren't used to bikes going more than a sedate pace.
> We still have to balance this against all the good drivers in all vehicles that do have patience to wait especially where roads are bad and the forward visibility is bad or limited, I also try and thank those that do wait (though this is sometimes difficult going up a steep hill)


It's the law of the jungle with with some idiots "my vehicle is bigger than yours so I have right of way" I also ride 3ft from the curb I like to have a little wiggle room in case of aforementioned idiots.
I was passed by a subaru impreza yesterday it must have been about 2 feet from me and was really moving the crazy thing was the road was clear the other way so I can only think they were deliberately trying to put the wind up me


Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck to my word and got up crack of dawn as usual. Went over to the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first 26 years of my life and went up the Dunning Glen climb. My first category 3 climb and I don't think I will be looking for a category 2 any time soon  I huffed and puffed my way up at a very sedate pace. Views were stunning on a beautiful morning. No camera as usual. Really must start carrying a little one. It was pretty amazing looking back down from the top and actually felt slightly pleased with myself at that point even although it had been a slow struggle.
> 
> Tomorrow is looking wet and breezy so it will either be a rest day or a gentle tootle.


Great work again Mo I only did my first category 3 last week it was not that steep but went on for 3-4 miles.


spooks said:


> Bit sore this morning!! Only 11 hours at work to survive then I get to take the bike back to Devon to visit my parents. Half tempted to try cycling up haytor even if I have to stop a million times. Or maybe ill go the easier way up and just cycle down it!!


Glad to hear you are not too bad and getting straight back in the saddle.
Give the hill a go, even if you only get a little way up it will give you something to aim for next time.


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck to my word and got up crack of dawn as usual. Went over to the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first 26 years of my life and went up the Dunning Glen climb. My first category 3 climb and I don't think I will be looking for a category 2 any time soon  I huffed and puffed my way up at a very sedate pace. Views were stunning on a beautiful morning. No camera as usual. Really must start carrying a little one. It was pretty amazing looking back down from the top and actually felt slightly pleased with myself at that point even although it had been a slow struggle.
> 
> Tomorrow is looking wet and breezy so it will either be a rest day or a gentle tootle.


 
You really should start taking a camera Mo! Half my family live in Kinross so know the beauty of that area quite well. Well done on the cat 3 climb too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck to my word and got up crack of dawn as usual. Went over to the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first 26 years of my life and went up the Dunning Glen climb. My first category 3 climb and I don't think I will be looking for a category 2 any time soon  I huffed and puffed my way up at a very sedate pace. Views were stunning on a beautiful morning. No camera as usual. Really must start carrying a little one. It was pretty amazing looking back down from the top and actually felt slightly pleased with myself at that point even although it had been a slow struggle.
> 
> Tomorrow is looking wet and breezy so it will either be a rest day or a gentle tootle.


Not just one Mo, but two. Well done and your speed hasn't gone down either, and distance 45 miles. I would be well chuffed with that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

The only problem I find when out with a camera, is stopping, most of the time I don't want too, until I want to, if you get my drift, but I must get that picture i saw on Sat, but I will need to wait for the right weather and ( dare I say it ) wind.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2013)

8 miles in 47 mins with @SueEvesham this morning, she really is pushing this, if not posting!
Waiting for my brother to come over for a longer ride this afternoon which will be the first time we will have ridden together for about 35 years.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> 8 miles in 47 mins with @SueEvesham this morning, she really is pushing this, if not posting!
> Waiting for my brother to come over for a longer ride this afternoon which will be the first time we will have ridden together for about 35 years.


Well done Sue,
That will be really nice, hope you have a good and safe ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> 8 miles in 47 mins with @SueEvesham this morning, she really is pushing this, if not posting!
> Waiting for my brother to come over for a longer ride this afternoon which will be the first time we will have ridden together for about 35 years.


Well done again Sue and enjoy your ride with your brother. Some brotherly bonding 

I wonder if cycling really is starting to get more popular. Just back a quick walk with the dog and there are people setting up banners, tents, etc for a cycling to school event. Encourage them young and hopefully at least some of them will keep it up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2013)

Decided to attempt a metric hundred today, so deliberately went for the flatter areas, completely cream crackered now. Saw very few cyclists out.

http://app.strava.com/activities/51889908#


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck to my word and got up crack of dawn as usual. Went over to the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first 26 years of my life and went up the Dunning Glen climb. My first category 3 climb and I don't think I will be looking for a category 2 any time soon  I huffed and puffed my way up at a very sedate pace. Views were stunning on a beautiful morning. No camera as usual. Really must start carrying a little one. It was pretty amazing looking back down from the top and actually felt slightly pleased with myself at that point even although it had been a slow struggle.
> 
> Tomorrow is looking wet and breezy so it will either be a rest day or a gentle tootle.


 
You put me to shame, I huff and puff up hills that don't get any categorisation.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I wonder if cycling really is starting to get more popular.


I think so Mo, I know that I have influenced a few, even some coach drivers I used to work with have started to show an Interest, these same folk were taking the pi$$ out of me 6 months ago when I started but they have seen a big flabby truck driver lose weight, get fitter and actually complete the Shakespeare100. They were actually having bets about wether I would turn up let alone finish.
Hoping to get my brother to do the Shakespeare next spring with me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decided to attempt a metric hundred today, so deliberately went for the flatter areas, completely cream crackered now. Saw very few cyclists out.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51889908#


Good average over that distance, when i did one in Nov I think I was 12 1/2mph.


BrianEvesham said:


> I think so Mo, I know that I have influenced a few, even some coach drivers I used to work with have started to show an Interest, these same folk were taking the pi$$ out of me 6 months ago when I started but they have seen a big flabby truck driver lose weight, get fitter and actually complete the Shakespeare100. They were actually having bets about wether I would turn up let alone finish.
> Hoping to get my brother to do the Shakespeare next spring with me.


Just goes to show.Next year they will be taking bets to see how quick you finish.
I don't usually weigh myself or even look in the mirror, but I can see the effects of last month, last time I had anything like a 32" waist I was in my early 20's, I did get upto a 38" whilst I was drinking.


----------



## SamC (2 May 2013)

25 miles wearing pants of a cottony material. Chafing. Lesson learned.

I only wore them because I couldn't find the pair I was looking for. I got home, looked in the very same drawer I pulled the uncomfortable chafers out of and there they were. That'll teach me to look a bit harder next time.


----------



## AndyPeace (2 May 2013)

Unsure if the world is ready for it but Andrew is in Shorts( I don't think I've worn shorts since infant school)! I did get some leg warmers, so I could chicken out if I wanted to...however I got home and they magically turned into arm warmers...so there's no turning back now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Unsure if the world is ready for it but Andrew is in Shorts( I don't think I've worn shorts since infant school)! I did get some leg warmers, so I could chicken out if I wanted to...however I got home and they magically turned into arm warmers...so there's no turning back now.


You will be shaving next.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Unsure if the world is ready for it but Andrew is in Shorts( I don't think I've worn shorts since infant school)! I did get some leg warmers, so I could chicken out if I wanted to...however I got home and they magically turned into arm warmers...so there's no turning back now.


 
Get 'em on, you can't look as daft as I do in mine, cycling is so much easier in shorts


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

A bit quicker too, less drag, though I cant tell much difference in speed.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That will be really nice, hope you have a good and safe ride.


We did thanks, I would have liked to gone further but we all know it hurts when you haven't been out for awhile (brother, not me).

What a perfect sunny day for cycling. 
Did a lovely 11 mile flattish circuit with my brother in 46 mins, he is fairly fit but just doesn't cycle much, he surprised me by turning up with a quality bike which he had described as a mountain bike, a Trek flat bar roadie with hi spec wheels and gears. I did laugh at the "flat" tyres he said he had just pumped up, 25 front 30 rear, Blow Joe sorted them out at 100 psi each. 
I am hoping this is something we can do on weekly basis as he is quite competitive, I know I have the edge on him at the moment but ........well, we will see.

Loving the clip pedals so far.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Unsure if the world is ready for it but Andrew is in Shorts( I don't think I've worn shorts since infant school)! I did get some leg warmers, so I could chicken out if I wanted to...however I got home and they magically turned into arm warmers...so there's no turning back now.


It's the way forward for the summer Andy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> What a perfect sunny day for cycling.
> Did a lovely 11 mile flattish circuit with my brother in 46 mins, he is fairly fit but just doesn't cycle much, he surprised me by turning up with a quality bike which he had described as a mountain bike, a Trek flat bar roadie with hi spec wheels and gears. I did laugh at the "flat" tyres he said he had just pumped up, 25 front 30 rear, Blow Joe sorted them out at 100 psi each.
> I am hoping this is something we can do on weekly basis as he is quite competitive, I know I have the edge on him at the moment but ........well, we will see.
> 
> Loving the clip pedals so far.


I bet he found a difference in the ride. A good time to say he's not been out much on a bike, or did I miss something.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Unsure if the world is ready for it but Andrew is in Shorts( I don't think I've worn shorts since infant school)! I did get some leg warmers, so I could chicken out if I wanted to...however I got home and they magically turned into arm warmers...so there's no turning back now.


I will have to remember that one next time I have cold arms, it was still a bit nippy at 10 this morning.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I bet he found a difference in the ride. A good time to say he's not been out much on a bike, or did I miss something.




No, hardly rides at all. He just bought the bike to ride round with his son (5yrs old) on a tag last year. Bit of an overkill I thought. I let him set the pace though, which I thought was impressive for his first ride out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> No, hardly at all. He just bought the bike to ride round with his son (5yrs old) last year. Bit of an overkill I thought. I let him set the pace though, which I thought was impressive for his first ride out.


It is 14.7 mph took me a few months to get anything like that, and only doing it now because of the new wheels (sorry keep mentioning them).
I have a target this month of 558.86 miles if I get that I will have done 6,000 miles in 11 months, (mainly due to last months challenge), this will put me one month ahead of schedule.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It is 14.7 mph took me a few months to get anything like that, and only doing it now because of the new wheels


He was getting worn out near the end and declined the add on 5 mile loop with hills I offered.

Nigel, when did you get new wheels Then?


----------



## Leescfc79 (2 May 2013)

Bit of newbie progress for me today, I set myself a target of doing my first 100km in May so booked today off work to give it a go, not the greatest time but feel chuffed to get it done.

http://app.strava.com/activities/51927027


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Bit of newbie progress for me today, I set myself a target of doing my first 100km in May so booked today off work to give it a go, not the greatest time but feel chuffed to get it done.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51927027


 
Time doesn't matter, you did the distance you aimed for, give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> He was getting worn out near the end and *declined the add on 5 mile loop with hills* I offered.
> 
> Nigel, when did you get new wheels Then?



19th April, lost 5 days on the challenge, but a big improvement, both in comfort and rolling.



Leescfc79 said:


> Bit of newbie progress for me today, I set myself a target of doing my first 100km in May so booked today off work to give it a go, not the greatest time but feel chuffed to get it done.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51927027


Nice one, quicker than when i did mine in Nov. I think thats a very good time for a first time 100Km ride.


----------



## MaxInc (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It is 14.7 mph took me a few months to get anything like that, and only doing it now because of the new wheels (sorry keep mentioning them).



Challenge accepted  If I manage to get to that speed by the end of the month on my stock MTB wheels, would you be interested in a swap?


----------



## MaxInc (2 May 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Bit of newbie progress for me today, I set myself a target of doing my first 100km in May so booked today off work to give it a go, not the greatest time but feel chuffed to get it done.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51927027



Well done on the 100k! Posts like this make me feel pretty lazy and / or out of shape


----------



## SWSteve (2 May 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Bit of newbie progress for me today, I set myself a target of doing my first 100km in May so booked today off work to give it a go, not the greatest time but feel chuffed to get it done.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51927027


 
Great work!


----------



## themosquitoking (2 May 2013)

Don't normally post these up but i'm a bit chuffed with this ride, first imperial half century and an impressive speed compared to all my other runs. I'm going to give myself the credit rather than my amazing new bike, loving the clipless pedals too. Big shout out to Nomadski for getting me around it. http://app.strava.com/activities/51939271


----------



## RWright (2 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Don't normally post these up but i'm a bit chuffed with this ride, first imperial half century and an impressive speed compared to all my other runs. I'm going to give myself the credit rather than my amazing new bike, loving the clipless pedals too. Big shout out to Nomadski for getting me around it. http://app.strava.com/activities/51939271


 
It looks like things got interesting towards the 40 mile mark, great ride


----------



## themosquitoking (2 May 2013)

RWright said:


> It looks like things got interesting towards the 40 mile mark, great ride


Cheers fella. Yeah, it's a local favourite around here. It's the hill they did in the Olympic road race, but they did it nine times i think.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Let me know if you like that seat post. I have an FSA on my Trek that is going to drive me crazy if I don't get rid of it. It would take six hands to adjust it in a reasonable amount of time.


 
Hiya

As promised: quick update.

Arrived today and fitted this pm.

Easton changed the spec' at the back end of 2012. The previous iteration had a pinched neck and different clamping arrangement.

The Wiggle site shows the older model so I was surprised and pleased to receive the new model which has a straight up post like this:

http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/road/components/posts/performance/ea50-offset

It was very easy to fit and appears very well made.

Mine is a 30.9mm and fits perfectly.

The leveling process is a piece of cake and I now have a perfectly level saddle for the first time.

For £26 delivered I am very happy with the post. Hope this helps.


----------



## RWright (2 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hiya
> 
> As promised: quick update.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the update. Sounds great, I might order one.


----------



## AndyPeace (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will be shaving next.


 
I've vowed not to do this until I have Olympic leg muscles...could be some time yet...


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Don't normally post these up but i'm a bit chuffed with this ride, first imperial half century and an impressive speed compared to all my other runs. I'm going to give myself the credit rather than my amazing new bike, loving the clipless pedals too. Big shout out to Nomadski for getting me around it. http://app.strava.com/activities/51939271


 
Not sure about getting you around it, by the end you were getting me around it!!

Your new shiny machine of speed is a sight to behold mate, makes your old steed look like a artic truck!

Brilliant ride, and just what the legs needed (but not what they asked for judging by the steam currently rising from them).

Even managed to squeeze in a little shopping trip for some cheapo cycling goodies in Aldi!

A bit of bike porn for our fellow beginner thread friends...













14 PR's, 51.3 Miles, 14.2 av mph, 66F temp (highest ever so far for me) and a lower average heart rate of 140bpm than usual. Super chuffed with that and cheers again to themosquitoking for the company!

http://app.strava.com/activities/51958033


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Challenge accepted  If I manage to get to that speed by the end of the month on my stock MTB wheels, would you be interested in a swap?


emmmm let me think about that, NO , besides they wouldn't fit.


----------



## DaveyM (2 May 2013)

another 35km for the May massive.
Well done again troops


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

Heres something for you, my three recordings, stitched together and uploaded to strava, no messing with data.
I had to upload to garmin, download the tcx files then stitch in firstobjectXML editor (can't edit fit files directly yet, unless someone knows a way)
http://app.strava.com/activities/51973900
Theres a couple more p.b's in there I just created the segments tonight.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51973900#932647456
http://app.strava.com/activities/51973900#932637115
Suffice to say I don't think will be doing this that often.

17 p.b's in total. ( I think)


----------



## simmi (2 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Heres something for you, my three recordings, stitched together and uploaded to strava, no messing with data.
> I had to upload to garmin, download the tcx files then stitch in firstobjectXML editor (can't edit fit files directly yet, unless someone know a way)
> http://app.strava.com/activities/51973900
> Theres a couple more p.b's in there I just created the segments tonight.
> ...


Got to say mate you are a clever B*****d have never seen it done before


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Got to say mate you are a clever B*****d have never seen it done before


Thanks. it's pretty easy, just long winded, it's easier with garmin training centre, but the export data shows a garmin 205, and couldn't be bothered to sort which reference strava took, no doubt someone will put me right.
I have forgot more about computers, than I remember these days, I used to write some pretty basic astronomy stuff, back in the days of D.O.S.
If you look at the performance you will see the time gaps.


----------



## lavoisier (3 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> He was getting worn out near the end and declined the add on 5 mile loop with hills I offered.
> 
> Nigel, when did you get new wheels Then?


 What? Has Nigel got new wheels?


----------



## RWright (3 May 2013)

I think my Garmin robbed me of a couple of miles this evening. I looked down a few times and noticed the speed was registering 0 and miles were not accumulating, cadence and heart rate still appeared to be working ok. I let it go a while the first time I noticed it, thinking maybe it would correct itself. I had gone a pretty good ways before I thought about it again and it was still at the same mileage and a zero speed. I could turn the computer off and back on again and it would start showing speed and accumulating mileage again. It was very cloudy (and breezy ) I hope it was a combination of the clouds and the thick tall trees on each side of many of the roads I was riding on today that caused it. I have ridden them before and didn't notice any problems.

It was a slow dull ride with the breeze like it was. Nothing really fun or funny happened and my Garmin was acting up. One of those days. 

Edit: According to map my ride, I got robbed 3.4 miles. It is strange because the route on Strava does not show any gaps. I think I might go to the Garmin help forums and have a little chat with someone.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Don't think there will be any newbie progress today. Overcast, windy with rain forecast and a touch of can'tbebothereditis.

Just gone 6am and about to head out with the pooch instead. May try little jogs between the walks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't think there will be any newbie progress today. Overcast, windy with rain forecast and a touch of can'tbebothereditis.
> 
> Just gone 6am and about to head out with the pooch instead. May try little jogs between the walks.


 
Don't like the sound of that dose of Can'tbebothereditis!

Cold here too - just been for a walk around the village - newbie progress planned for this evening. Will be trying out my newly leveled saddle.

Looking forward to shaving maybe 0.1 seconds off my time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I think my Garmin robbed me of a couple of miles this evening. I looked down a few times and noticed the speed was registering 0 and miles were not accumulating, cadence and heart rate still appeared to be working ok. I let it go a while the first time I noticed it, thinking maybe it would correct itself. I had gone a pretty good ways before I thought about it again and it was still at the same mileage and a zero speed. I could turn the computer off and back on again and it would start showing speed and accumulating mileage again. It was very cloudy (and breezy ) I hope it was a combination of the clouds and the thick tall trees on each side of many of the roads I was riding on today that caused it. I have ridden them before and didn't notice any problems.
> 
> It was a slow dull ride with the breeze like it was. Nothing really fun or funny happened and my Garmin was acting up. One of those days.
> 
> Edit: According to map my ride, I got robbed 3.4 miles. It is strange because the route on Strava does not show any gaps. I think I might go to the Garmin help forums and have a little chat with someone.


The magnet on the wheel hasn't been displaced by any chance.
The ride last night, I was pleased with, 32.1 miles in 2:05:02.4 15.38 mph and whilst not as fast (4 /1/2 ft/mile less than the midday ride), I kept a cadence of 80r.p.m on average.
I also managed to hold between 16.5 and 18mph for about 4 miles on the flat.
http://app.strava.com/activities/51973900?segment_created=true#934477411
and according to strava over 100,000ft climbing this year.
I have also adjusted the handle bars, I have tilted the bars down a little and move the levers up the bars a little, it more comfortable on the hoods and also on the drops, something I couldn't really do before, as it felt awkward.
Next thing is the front mech I think, and a chain this one must have done 5,000 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Don't like the sound of that dose of Can'tbebothereditis!
> 
> Cold here too - just been for a walk around the village - newbie progress planned for this evening. Will be trying out my newly leveled saddle.
> 
> Looking forward to shaving maybe 0.1 seconds off my time.


Mo will be back.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo will be back.


Hopefully normal service will be resumed tomorrow  Enjoyed my walk/jog though.


----------



## MaxInc (3 May 2013)

Managed to shave another 50seconds from my morning sprint, I need to find a longer route as this one is getting shorter each day. Half the routes is on a cycle lane on pavement uphill and I have 3 stops-starts for crossing adjacent roads which are eating all my momentum. I should try this on the road  Quite please with being able to catch up and overtake a road bike commuter ... I'm sure he wasn't pushing at all but it felt really good 

Best of all, my wife felt really good this morning and she offered to finance me a new road bike  I'm sure I'm gonna find out the reason as soon as I'll get it but I think it's time to visit my LBS ...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Best of all, my wife felt really good this morning and she offered to finance me a new road bike  I'm sure I'm gonna find out the reason as soon as I'll get it but I think it's time to visit my LBS ...


Yes, quick get it bought before she changes her mind..........as us women are prone to do, frequently.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2013)

Glorious weather here in Leicester, a bit breezier than yesterday but still shorts and tee shirt weather. Got another metric hundred in today, think I am going to fall asleep in front of the snooker this afternoon.

http://app.strava.com/activities/52069019


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Managed to shave another 50seconds from my morning sprint, I need to find a longer route as this one is getting shorter each day. Half the routes is on a cycle lane on pavement uphill and I have 3 stops-starts for crossing adjacent roads which are eating all my momentum. I should try this on the road * Quite please with being able to catch up and overtake a road bike commuter ... I'm sure he wasn't pushing at all but it felt really good*
> 
> Best of all, my wife felt really good this morning and she offered to finance me a new road bike  I'm sure I'm gonna find out the reason as soon as I'll get it but I think it's time to visit my LBS ...


 
A scalp is a scalp


----------



## Typhon (3 May 2013)

I don't normally go out for morning rides but it was gloriously sunny this morning and not too windy (10mph). The forecast for this afternoon and tomorrow is cloudy and 16mph so I decided to go for a short ride on the triban. Ended up doing 30 miles as I was really enjoying it. Started off gently at first but then picked up the pace and ended up averaging 16.6mph which isn't much slower than I do on short rides on that bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

You guys are putting me to shame this morning. As it turns out, it isn't actually too bad a morning. Must admit I enjoy an early morning walk/jog with the dog too. Since I am the typical menopausal woman at risk of osteoporosis I probably should do a bit more weight bearing exercise anyway. Kind of thinking along the lines of four days cycling and three days trying to include some jogging. Out with the dog anyway and she doesn't mind


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't think there will be any newbie progress today. Overcast, windy with rain forecast and a touch of can'tbebothereditis.
> 
> Just gone 6am and about to head out with the pooch instead. May try little jogs between the walks.


 
Don't blame you. When I watched the forecast this morning if it wasn't raining in Scotland it was forecast to snow.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don't blame you. When I watched the forecast this morning if it wasn't raining in Scotland it was forecast to snow.


Yep.....pretty dismal. It is now raining pretty heavily. Usually meet my neighbour at 1.30 for a walk so it is looking like being back to the waterproof overtrousers and goretex jacket


----------



## MaxInc (3 May 2013)

The forecast for today was "Go out and ride!" And I'm glad I did, although at 6C in the morning wasn't much fun to begin with, it warmed up pretty quickly. Later I visited my LSB at Sidcup Cycle Centre which happened to have in stock a boxed 56cm Cannondale Synapse 5 105  .

Extremely friendly and helpful chap, measured me up and adjusted the bike, gave me a 3 year free service plan which includes one major strip-down and rebuild, and even thrown in a spare tube and set of pedals. As it turns out we also share a passion for motorbikes, him being a mechanic for 30 years  He probably knows what he's doing.

He spent some time and showed me different types of clip-less pedals and explained how they work and such, how and why people fall off with them and how can it be prevented. Seemed pretty simple so I might give them a try but after I get used to the bike a little first.

It gets even better as they seem to have their own cycling club with road ride outs every Saturday and off-road every Sunday with different classes of riders ... he even classified me as an intermediate only because I ride a MTB ... but showed signs of doubt when I told him about my biggest ride so far ... hehe

Really anxious to see how faster / exiting new bike will be. All in all I burned 1,100kcal so far for not too many miles but feel more alive than ever. Even did a few PR's and reached 32mph down the trail which felt awesome .


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Nice one Max. The Synapse sounds a lovely bike. Look forward to hearing how you find it over the next few weeks.


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The forecast for today was "Go out and ride!" And I'm glad I did, although at 6C in the morning wasn't much fun to begin with, it warmed up pretty quickly. Later I visited my LSB at Sidcup Cycle Centre which happened to have in stock a boxed 56cm Cannondale Synapse 5 105  .
> 
> Extremely friendly and helpful chap, measured me up and adjusted the bike, gave me a 3 year free service plan which includes one major strip-down and rebuild, and even thrown in a spare tube and set of pedals. As it turns out we also share a passion for motorbikes, him being a mechanic for 30 years  He probably knows what he's doing.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the Cannondale Synapse club!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The forecast for today was "Go out and ride!" And I'm glad I did, although at 6C in the morning wasn't much fun to begin with, it warmed up pretty quickly. Later I visited my LSB at Sidcup Cycle Centre which happened to have in stock a boxed 56cm Cannondale Synapse 5 105  .
> 
> Extremely friendly and helpful chap, measured me up and adjusted the bike, gave me a 3 year free service plan which includes one major strip-down and rebuild, and even thrown in a spare tube and set of pedals. As it turns out we also share a passion for motorbikes, him being a mechanic for 30 years  He probably knows what he's doing.
> 
> ...


 
Result!

You can always use SH56 cleats instead of the SH51's - all the benefits but no falling off!

I know your part of the world well - I lived in Dartford, Gravesend and then T.Wells before moving to Kendal in '97. My lovely wife was born in Orpington.


----------



## boybiker (3 May 2013)

Well I went out for a quick ride today. I got a a handful of PB's and top 10 finishes on some segments!  I think doing the 100K and more hills as helped me speed up on these shorter rides with less hills. I think on my next ride I'm going to do some more hill climbing .

http://app.strava.com/activities/52103795


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A scalp is a scalp


I was gaining on some road bikes, but we parted before I caught up.
A much slower ride today, extra weight and full of stops so no real rhythm till towards the end.
A bit of headwind on the first half, and an easy Cat4 as well, since shifting the brake levers and the adjust the handlebars the bike is more comfortable, every thing just seems so much easier, hardly ever get out of breath (not trying hard enough you may say)
http://app.strava.com/activities/52110281


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was gaining on some road bikes, but we parted before I caught up.
> A much slower ride today, extra weight and full of stops so no real rhythm till towards the end.
> A bit of headwind on the first half, and an easy Cat4 as well, since shifting the brake levers and the adjust the handlebars the bike is more comfortable, every thing just seems so much easier, hardly ever get out of breath (not trying hard enough you may say)
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52110281


You must have a better set of lungs than me. I still puff and pant up the hills almost as bad as when I started 
Looks a nice route. Glad the bike is feeling better set up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was gaining on some road bikes, but we parted before I caught up.
> A much slower ride today, extra weight and full of stops so no real rhythm till towards the end.
> A bit of headwind on the first half, and an easy Cat4 as well, since shifting the brake levers and the adjust the handlebars the bike is more comfortable, every thing just seems so much easier, hardly ever get out of breath (not trying hard enough you may say)
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52110281


 
I saw this, shall we say, portly, lady going up a hill today, so me being me shot by her, shouted morning and disappeared around the bend, luckily for me there was another bend I got around before she could get around the first one to see me dying on my arse!


----------



## boybiker (3 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You must have a better set of lungs than me. I still puff and pant up the hills almost as bad as when I started
> Looks a nice route. Glad the bike is feeling better set up.


 
I still puff and pant up hills and I'm only 22! All be it I abused my body with crap food and lots of alcohol for most of my teenage years! 

So there's defiantly nothing to feel bad about getting out of breath when tackling them hills.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You must have a better set of lungs than me. I still puff and pant up the hills almost as bad as when I started
> Looks a nice route. Glad the bike is feeling better set up.


It took a few knocks today, when I got to the top theres a nice view of Emley moor transmittor, so i stopped for a cig and sat on this log (well tree trunk) witht the bike resting against it, and blow me but it moved and I and the bike ended up on the deck.
It was nice, apart from going through Wakefield, not that traffic bothers me, just tedious, but had stuff to drop off at the O.H.'s daughters, if it hadn't been for that I wouldn't have done the route anyway, so blessing's.
According to the climb by bike formula this was the most difficult days ridding I have done, with Tuesday being a close 2nd. I did 74.87Km's climbed 655.62 meters yesterday, compare with today's 68.94Km climbed 830.88 meters, the score for yesterday was 7,492.98 and today 12,423.82.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I still puff and pant up hills and I'm only 22! All be it I abused my body with crap food and lots of alcohol for most of my teenage years!
> 
> So there's defiantly nothing to feel bad about getting out of breath when tackling them hills.


I doubt you abuse your body any worse than I have/do, I smoke roll ups, and had a drink dependency for what really was just over a decade, possible why I am so slow compared with others (but there are many factors involved there).
It also depends on the hill, locally to me there is nothing like you have Elliot, or Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I doubt you abuse your body any worse than I have/do, I smoke roll ups, and had a drink dependency for what really was just over a decade, possible why I am so slow compared with others (but there are many factors involved there)


It's not fair. Have never smoked unless you count trying it as a kid. Don't drink. Weight down to 8 stone 7lbs. I look like I should be a great climber but I'm not. Not a lot more I can do. Just going to have to accept that I will always be a plodder.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not fair. Have never smoked unless you count trying it as a kid. Don't drink. Weight down to 8 stone 7lbs. I look like I should be a great climber but I'm not. Not a lot more I can do. Just going to have to accept that I will always be a plodder.


 
Maybe you just need to try harder


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I saw this, shall we say, portly, lady going up a hill today, so me being me shot by her, shouted morning and disappeared around the bend, luckily for me there was another bend I got around before she could get around the first one to see me dying on my arse!


I had something like that today, though this was a guy on a mountain bike (I think, I really don't take much notice of what people ride), going up a slight incline, well a little more than that, he was merrily spinning away in what ever gear, I am not going to say much about his riding position other than it didn't look to good, I had to wait slightly for a couple of cars to overtake, it was about 7.8% grade and I was in a 61" gear (as you can tell it wasn't very long).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It took a few knocks today, when I got to the top theres a nice view of Emley moor transmittor, so i stopped for a cig and sat on this log (well tree trunk) witht the bike resting against it, *and blow me but it moved and I and the bike ended up on the deck.*
> It was nice, apart from going through Wakefield, not that traffic bothers me, just tedious, but had stuff to drop off at the O.H.'s daughters, if it hadn't been for that I wouldn't have done the route anyway, so blessing's.
> According to the climb by bike formula this was the most difficult days ridding I have done, with Tuesday being a close 2nd. I did 74.87Km's climbed 655.62 meters yesterday, compare with today's 68.94Km climbed 830.88 meters, the score for yesterday was 7,492.98 and today 12,423.82.


 

I know it isn't right, but I did laugh as I read this.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Maybe you just need to try harder


Ha, ha.......knew someone would say that, but I do try.....honest. When I am climbing I am breathing really hard. Could maybe grunt out a word or two but certainly not hold a conversation so I think I am working hard enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not fair. Have never smoked unless you count trying it as a kid. Don't drink. Weight down to 8 stone 7lbs. I look like I should be a great climber but I'm not. Not a lot more I can do. Just going to have to accept that I will always be a plodder.


It will come all of sudden, remember Mo you regularly do a lot of climbing, my avg sp today was 13.5mph ( there were also a lot of junctions ect) 
You could try some weight training on the bike, as in extra weight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know it isn't right, but I did laugh as I read this.


I bet it was hilarious to watch.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 May 2013)

By crikey my new seat post made a difference!

16 Feb / 7.78m / 35m 25s / 13.18 Av'.

Today / 7.78m / 32m 37s / 14.31 Av'.

Amazing. 

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> By crikey my new seat post made a difference!
> 
> 16 Feb / 7.78m / 35m 25s / 13.18 Av'.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. What seat post was it? I'm getting one.


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

Finally followed Rule #5 and stuck on the clipless pedals. Apart from a few issues which I will post in the clipless pedals thread, everything went ok. Bit of a slower journey than I have been doing recently, but there were a few mitigating factors / excuses I have lined up.

1. 1st time using clipless pedals
2. Starting to cycle at 5.30pm in London is not the best idea
3. 13.7mph headwind going to Richmond Park and cycling west thru it
4. Legs still sore after my 50 miler yesterday

If I can recall any more mitigating circumstances / excuses I will let you know!

17.7 miles, 13.7mph average, forgot HR monitor!

http://app.strava.com/activities/52133353

Whatever PR's I got were accidental, was by no means going for any kind of speed!


----------



## MaxInc (3 May 2013)

Picked up the new bike this afternoon, it was a pretty scary / exciting experience. 1st I had trouble braking at the first set of lights ... Brakes weren't bedded in (duh ...) and applying pressure on the top of the leaver did nothing ... had to squeeze them properly to stop which produced a nice wobble causing the car next to me to make some room ... no fall so happy ending. Traffic was as expected Friday at 5:30pm, pretty terrifying ... I took me 22 minutes to pedal back home between thousands of cars running in all directions, my wife who drove me to the shop took 40 on her way back. Why do they always choose the traffic islands to overtake / squeeze you in?

New HR record, 169avg, 180max, 63% in Zone 4!!! . So the bike was a lot faster compared to the MTB but how much was due to the scare factor, remains to be seen. Oh and "demo" pedals are really bad. Took me some time to realise they don't offer the same amount of grip on both sides.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Finally followed Rule #5 and stuck on the clipless pedals. Apart from a few issues which I will post in the clipless pedals thread, everything went ok. Bit of a slower journey than I have been doing recently, but there were a few mitigating factors / excuses I have lined up.
> 
> 1. 1st time using clipless pedals
> 2. Starting to cycle at 5.30pm in London is not the best idea
> ...


Good ride but what do you mean about sore legs? I've been bouncing around like bambi all day.


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Good ride but what do you mean about sore legs? I've been bouncing around like bambi all day.


 
Your made of tougher material than me! My left peg was sore for half the ride yesterday, and still sore now.

Need to figure out why I am using my thighs more than my calfs, seat position probably.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Picked up the new bike this afternoon, it was a pretty scary / exciting experience. 1st I had trouble braking at the first set of lights ... Brakes weren't bedded in (duh ...) and applying pressure on the top of the leaver did nothing ... had to squeeze them properly to stop which produced a nice wobble causing the car next to me to make some room ... no fall so happy ending. Traffic was as expected Friday at 5:30pm, pretty terrifying ... I took me 22 minutes to pedal back home between thousands of cars running in all directions, my wife who drove me to the shop took 40 on her way back. Why do they always choose the traffic islands to overtake / squeeze you in?
> 
> New HR record, 169avg, 180max, 63% in Zone 4!!! . So the bike was a lot faster compared to the MTB but how much was due to the scare factor, remains to be seen. Oh and "demo" pedals are really bad. Took me some time to realise they don't offer the same amount of grip on both sides.


What bike did you get?


----------



## themosquitoking (3 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Your made of tougher material than me! My left peg was sore for half the ride yesterday, and still sore now.
> 
> Need to figure out why I am using my thighs more than my calfs, seat position probably.


How did you find the pedals in the end?


----------



## MaxInc (3 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> What bike did you get?


 
Typical rookie behaviour, get the shiny stuff first and deal with the hard work later  It's a Cannondale Synapse 5.


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> How did you find the pedals in the end?


 
Getting in wasn't much of a problem save for a couple of times after lights, but felt natural with a little learning to go along with it. Unclipping absolutely no problem, though the spring tension was on the easiest, and Im using those easy to unclip shimano cleats so.

I have posted in the Clipless Pedals FAQ thread about the few issues I have, think they all relate to bike fit more than anything.


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Typical rookie behaviour, get the shiny stuff first and deal with the hard work later  It's a Cannondale Synapse 5.


 
That's the way to do it! To be fair themosquitoking tried it the other way, and its much harder work than it needs to be! Shiny always rules.


----------



## RWright (3 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The magnet on the wheel hasn't been displaced by any chance.


 
I will replace the battery and check the magnet. Hopefully that will do the trick. 

It looks like many are having some nice rides with the weather hopefully improving. 

I don't want to dampen the enthusiasm but I was just reading about a bike fatality in my area yesterday. The retired CEO of a large and well established road construction company was killed when a car turned into his path. The car was driven by a retired doctor that was a founder of a highly regarded regional orthopaedic clinic. Not that it matters so much what they had done or accomplished, it did make top headlines on the regional news and hopefully will make more drivers and riders aware.
http://www.wral.com/pedestrian-killed-in-raleigh-crash/12406954/
This was not the first bicycle fatality I have read about in my area this week.

RIDE WITH CARE! ....just think a little harder and more in advance when hitting those Strava segments! and stay alert!


----------



## Nomadski (3 May 2013)

Sad story


----------



## themosquitoking (3 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That's the way to do it! To be fair themosquitoking tried it the other way, and its much harder work than it needs to be! Shiny always rules.





MaxInc said:


> Typical rookie behaviour, get the shiny stuff first and deal with the hard work later  It's a Cannondale Synapse 5.


Lol, is it pretty?


----------



## MaxInc (3 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Lol, is it pretty?


 
Yup, I got a matching iPhone wallpaper too )


----------



## themosquitoking (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Yup, I got a matching iPhone wallpaper too )


Cool, what's an iphone?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2013)

Sad indeed.


----------



## MaxInc (3 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't want to dampen the enthusiasm but I was just reading about a bike fatality in my area yesterday. The retired CEO of a large and well established road construction company was killed when a car turned into his path. The car was driven by a retired doctor that was a founder of a highly regarded regional orthopaedic clinic. Not that it matters so much what they had done or accomplished, it did make top headlines on the regional news and hopefully will make more drivers and riders aware.
> http://www.wral.com/pedestrian-killed-in-raleigh-crash/12406954/
> This was not the first bicycle fatality I have read about in my area this week.
> 
> RIDE WITH CARE! ....just think a little harder and more in advance when hitting those Strava segments! and stay alert!


 
Cycling is busy traffic is no joke indeed and incredibly vulnerable. It is always sad to read about such things, kind of remembers you how fragile life really is.


----------



## RWright (3 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Typical rookie behaviour, get the shiny stuff first and deal with the hard work later  It's a Cannondale Synapse 5.


 
I got a used Synapse recently, wish it had been my rookie behavior. I am enjoying mine.


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

@Mo1959 your ticker bar, was that your actual annual target? Just because you have absolutely trumped it and I am a little shocked


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The forecast for today was "Go out and ride!" And I'm glad I did, although at 6C in the morning wasn't much fun to begin with, it warmed up pretty quickly. Later I visited my LSB at Sidcup Cycle Centre which happened to have in stock a boxed 56cm Cannondale Synapse 5 105


 

What colour is the bike? I've had a look online and it is gorgeous, but there seem to be some vulgar options available


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Getting in wasn't much of a problem save for a couple of times after lights, but felt natural with a little learning to go along with it. Unclipping absolutely no problem, though the spring tension was on the easiest, and Im using those easy to unclip shimano cleats so.
> 
> I have posted in the Clipless Pedals FAQ thread about the few issues I have, think they all relate to bike fit more than anything.


 

Have you found you need to raise/alter the height of your saddle? I felt like my legs were never getting as straight as they used to last night (my first 'real' clipless ride) and will be playing with my saddle tomorrow after my ride


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

RWright said:


> RIDE WITH CARE! ....just think a little harder and more in advance when hitting those Strava segments! and stay alert!


 
Definitely! If I had a pound for every time I said or screamed 'for f**** sake' when cycling at rush hour/on a road I would have a very very very fancy bike. Keep your eyes and ears open kids


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have you found you need to raise/alter the height of your saddle? I felt like my legs were never getting as straight as they used to last night (my first 'real' clipless ride) and will be playing with my saddle tomorrow after my ride



Interesting point, will pay more attention to my leg shape next time I'm out on it.


----------



## RWright (4 May 2013)

If I were wanting more calf work I think I would raise my seat a little and/or move my cleats a little more toward the toe of my shoes. Very gradual increases. I cut a small piece of duct tape with scissors to mark my current seat post height. I guess you could mark your cleats with a sharpie or something similar to keep track of where they were when you started, so you can go back if you don't like the change.


----------



## MaxInc (4 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What colour is the bike? I've had a look online and it is gorgeous, but there seem to be some vulgar options available









Other candidates were the Scott Speedster 20 for the aero frame and internal cabling but lost on colour scheme and poor availability. The other was Specialized Allez Elite for the gorgeous design at this price range but lost on Tiagra vs. 105. Settled on the Synapse for the 105 components and Shimano wheels, design focus towards comfort, and general good looks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Other candidates were the Scott Speedster 20 for the aero frame and internal cabling but lost on colour scheme and poor availability. The other was Specialized Allez Elite for the gorgeous design at this price range but lost on Tiagra vs. 105. Settled on the Synapse for the 105 components and Shimano wheels, design focus towards comfort, and general good looks.


 
That looks very nice indeed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I will replace the battery and check the magnet. Hopefully that will do the trick.


I think I might need to change mine as it keeps auto stopping even above 10mph.

It was hard work this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2013)

20 mile pootle with our lass this morning, was very windy and got caught by a fantastic downpour that lasted a few minutes before it was brilliant sunshine again


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Other candidates were the Scott Speedster 20 for the aero frame and internal cabling but lost on colour scheme and poor availability. The other was Specialized Allez Elite for the gorgeous design at this price range but lost on Tiagra vs. 105. Settled on the Synapse for the 105 components and Shimano wheels, design focus towards comfort, and general good looks.


That's the colour I saw and thought, that looks amazing/bright. Good choice


----------



## MaxInc (4 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 20 mile pootle with our lass this morning, was very windy and got caught by a fantastic downpour that lasted a few minutes before it was brilliant sunshine again



Same here, managed to time it to perfection in the windiest of times and some light rain but then remembered #9 and #5 and pushed through it until exhaustion


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

Well I wasn't expecting 7 p.b.'s today.
http://app.strava.com/activities/52249564#


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2013)

RWright said:


> If I were wanting more calf work I think I would raise my seat a little and/or move my cleats a little more toward the toe of my shoes. Very gradual increases. I cut a small piece of duct tape with scissors to mark my current seat post height. I guess you could mark your cleats with a sharpie or something similar to keep track of where they were when you started, so you can go back if you don't like the change.


 
My shoes only have 2 sets of two holes, they dont have long slots that enable me to move the cleats forward. They are either in forward two slots, or rear two slots.

Think I will do the bike fit next month and get all this out with the specialized chap.


----------



## Typhon (4 May 2013)

Well it's drizzly and very very windy outside so I am violating rule #5 and #9 and am watching much fitter cyclists race in the sunshine of Italy instead. 

Weather is supposed to be better this evening so will go for a little ride on the Focus to test out my new cut-out saddle, hopefully that one is a bit more comfortable!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 May 2013)

Woo hoo. Did my first half century today. Not a great average speed but taking into account I has to cycle through town on way out and way back, I did some practising drinking whilst cycling on a tow path by the canal and actually managed to get 2 fig rolls out of my back pocket and eat them while cycling too I'm quite chuffed with my little self. 

Last 7 miles were challenging and last 5 were tough as the wind was against me and I was tired but I only bloomin' did it! 

Only got to double that now by end of June and beginning of August!

:-D


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2013)

Well done Phoenix. Were the Fig Rolls loose in the back pocket, or in a clear bag? The bag complicates hand entry and fig selection ( it certainly does Haribo selection) but a necessity I find for hygiene.

I digress, great ride!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done Phoenix. Were the Fig Rolls loose in the back pocket, or in a clear bag? The bag complicates hand entry and fig selection ( it certainly does Haribo selection) but a necessity I find for hygiene.
> 
> I digress, great ride!



Thanks. They were loose. I have enough trouble without adding extra layers to the equation. Jacket needs a wash anyway so crumbs will vanish! 

Had a soak in the bath and a drink. Feeling the need for a nap now, although I stood on my specs getting out of the bath so I'd better nip to vision express (again!)

Have a great Bank Holiday everybody


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done Phoenix. Were the Fig Rolls loose in the back pocket, or in a clear bag? The bag complicates hand entry and fig selection ( it certainly does Haribo selection) but a necessity I find for hygiene.
> 
> I digress, great ride!


Always wear a clean one then it's not a problem.

Well done Phoenix, put your glasses safe next time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My shoes only have 2 sets of two holes, they dont have long slots that enable me to move the cleats forward. They are either in forward two slots, or rear two slots.
> 
> Think I will do the bike fit next month and get all this out with the specialized chap.


Mine too, but they have some forward and backward movement too.


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My shoes only have 2 sets of two holes, they dont have long slots that enable me to move the cleats forward. They are either in forward two slots, or rear two slots.
> 
> Think I will do the bike fit next month and get all this out with the specialized chap.


 
Are there not long slots in the cleats? This would allow more movement forwards/back.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are there not long slots in the cleats? This would allow more movement forwards/back.


most of the mtb cleats i have seen have holes rather than slots. I think.


----------



## Reece (4 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 20 mile pootle with our lass this morning, was very windy and got caught by a fantastic downpour that lasted a few minutes before it was brilliant sunshine again


Was a very unexpected shower. I was out tidying the garden when it came.

Looking forward to the Loughborough "tour of the national forest" sportive tomorrow. 15 mile ride to the start then a 63mile sportive and 15miles back.

Hopefully I'm on form and will be going to add a few extra miles to break the 100mile mark finally, just depends on how I feel as Beacon hill is pretty much the last part of the sportive with others hills on route!


----------



## MaxInc (4 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Hopefully I'm on form and will be going to add a few extra miles to break the 100mile mark finally, just depends on how I feel as Beacon hill is pretty much the last part of the sportive with others hills on route!



Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## stevey (4 May 2013)

My little jaunt today and top it off 5 achievements including a few pb's chuffed...

http://app.strava.com/activities/52290394


----------



## simmi (4 May 2013)

My cycling club is trying to get a novice Saturday ride going but it's not taking off for what ever reason.
I decided I would take my lad along today which is now his 4th ride.
Well it was just as well I did as no one else turned up.
Karen a lady I have met before (from group rides) was leading the ride and I felt a little sorry for her that the turn out was so poor.
The weather was fine with little wind and she led us on a lovely 20 mile route in and around Doncaster on many roads and Tarmac off road trails that I have never been on before but will be using in the future now I know they are there.
Jamie my lad pushed himself really hard and moaned less than he would have if it had been only me there, the ride also served as a nice gentle warm up for my ride I am leading tomorrow I only hope the turnout is a little better.
With the ride to and from the start we did a total of 31 miles, not too bad for a 13 year old lad on his 4th ever ride


----------



## boybiker (4 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Woo hoo. Did my first half century today. Not a great average speed but taking into account I has to cycle through town on way out and way back, I did some practising drinking whilst cycling on a tow path by the canal and actually managed to get 2 fig rolls out of my back pocket and eat them while cycling too I'm quite chuffed with my little self.
> 
> Last 7 miles were challenging and last 5 were tough as the wind was against me and I was tired but I only bloomin' did it!
> 
> ...


 
Don't get too hung up on statistic, just completing the distance is an achievement and the speed will come in time


----------



## simmi (4 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Typical rookie behaviour, get the shiny stuff first and deal with the hard work later  It's a Cannondale Synapse 5.


You are going to love it! I have got a 2012 105 carbon Synapse with matching 105 pedals and a Fizik kurve bull saddle and love everything about it. The higher riding position as compared to out and out racers for me is a revelation. Have ridden for 5 hours and still felt fresh.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2013)

simmi said:


> With the ride to and from the start we did a total of 31 miles, not too bad for a 13 year old lad on his 4th ever ride


That's a shame about the turn out when someone has gone to the effort of organising what sounds like a lovely ride. Much kudos to your son though. That's a great mileage for a lad his age.


----------



## simmi (4 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a shame about the turn out when someone has gone to the effort of organising what sounds like a lovely ride. Much kudos to your son though. That's a great mileage for a lad his age.


Cheers Mo, yeah I am very proud of him I remember your first 30 which was not too long ago and now look at you, just getting warmed up at the 30 mile mark and you have been doing them day after day, I always need a day or so off after a tough ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Cheers Mo, yeah I am very proud of him I remember your first 30 which was not too long ago and now look at you, just getting warmed up at the 30 mile mark and you have been going them day after day, I always need a day or so off after a tough ride.


I've actually eased off slightly myself. I've to be careful with my back as it gets sore if I do too much so have had a couple of rest days lately. Still not sure about tomorrow as it is pretty windy and I find pushing into a headwind really tough at the moment.

Oh, and I do love that Synapse. It was on my short list when I bought my Forme and I still kind of wish I had gone for it. Forme has been great too though so no complaints.


----------



## spooks (4 May 2013)

Cycled 32 miles of agonising Devon hills today. Very annoyed because I paused strava when I stopped to tighten a cleat that randomly all the screws had come reallly really loose on then forgot to start it again for the next few miles, so strava only shows 30 miles with a random straight line between 2 points. Anyway, there was by far the most climbing I ever imagined doing, including a good few miles that were unrelentingly uphill (the cat 3 and 4 bits). Went down Haytor which was terrifying (its one of the Tour of Britain mountain stages) and got my fastest speed yet at 37mph. Could have gone much faster if I had the nerve or the road was better condition! Think I might need tomorrow off!!! Dartmoor is ridiculously hilly.
http://app.strava.com/activities/52301404


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2013)

No progress again today.
Trapped at work for another 10 hours, absolutely cream crackered tonight, hoping the weather holds for Sunday.
Bring on the homemade curry.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Cheers Mo, yeah I am very proud of him I remember your first 30 which was not too long ago and now look at you, just getting warmed up at the 30 mile mark and you have been going them day after day, I always need a day or so off after a tough ride.


Ditto what Mo said, and what you said about Mo. Everyone on here is making wonderful progress, I like Mo seem to be a bit of a plodder compared with with most peoples improvements, but I don't care, someone in continental colours, and whilst he pulled away from, not as fast as I expected, at times today it was hard going, the wind though from the south/west seemed to be everywhere really. I guess to make any more improvements, I need to up my cadence, though I have pushed my biggest average gear this week of 64.54" or get a lighter bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

spooks said:


> Cycled 32 miles of agonising Devon hills today. Very annoyed because I paused strava when I stopped to tighten a cleat that randomly all the screws had come reallly really loose on then forgot to start it again for the next few miles, so strava only shows 30 miles with a random straight line between 2 points. Anyway, there was by far the most climbing I ever imagined doing, including a good few miles that were unrelentingly uphill (the cat 3 and 4 bits). Went down Haytor which was terrifying (its one of the Tour of Britain mountain stages) and got my fastest speed yet at 37mph. Could have gone much faster if I had the nerve or the road was better condition! Think I might need tomorrow off!!! Dartmoor is ridiculously hilly.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52301404


That is some climbing Hannah, well done, puts mine to shame really.
I can fix tcx files, to some degree.


----------



## simmi (4 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ditto what Mo said, and what you said about Mo. Everyone on here is making wonderful progress, I like Mo seem to be a bit of a plodder compared with with most peoples improvements, but I don't care, someone in continental colours, and whilst he pulled away from, not as fast as I expected, at times today it was hard going, the wind though from the south/west seemed to be everywhere really. I guess to make any more improvements, I need to up my cadence, though I have pushed my biggest average gear this week of 64.54" or get a lighter bike.


Sell a Kidney and get yourself a carbon mate

No seriously you are making great progress and the millage you have covered has been amazing, when your mycyclinglog bar showed 6000 miles I thought you were having a laugh but look at your green bar you could have a week off and still be ahead of the game


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Was a very unexpected shower. I was out tidying the garden when it came.
> 
> Looking forward to the Loughborough "tour of the national forest" sportive tomorrow. 15 mile ride to the start then a 63mile sportive and 15miles back.
> 
> Hopefully I'm on form and will be going to add a few extra miles to break the 100mile mark finally, just depends on how I feel as Beacon hill is pretty much the last part of the sportive with others hills on route!


 
Good luck with the sportive tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2013)

spooks said:


> Cycled 32 miles of agonising Devon hills today. Very annoyed because I paused strava when I stopped to tighten a cleat that randomly all the screws had come reallly really loose on then forgot to start it again for the next few miles, so strava only shows 30 miles with a random straight line between 2 points. Anyway, there was by far the most climbing I ever imagined doing, including a good few miles that were unrelentingly uphill (the cat 3 and 4 bits). Went down Haytor which was terrifying (its one of the Tour of Britain mountain stages) and got my fastest speed yet at 37mph. Could have gone much faster if I had the nerve or the road was better condition! Think I might need tomorrow off!!! Dartmoor is ridiculously hilly.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52301404


 
Great ride, I think I might have coped with the first 15 miles, but not the second 15.


----------



## DaveyM (4 May 2013)

With a strong headwind today I was amazed that I made it across to Bolam lake today, but on the way back I set all new PB's 
Met some nice folk along the way.
54km for the massive


http://app.strava.com/activities/52287315


----------



## spooks (4 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great ride, I think I might have coped with the first 15 miles, but not the second 15.


I had the choice to turn back at Moretonhampstead and cycle straight to Bovey Tracey which is more or less flat (in Devon terms) but I felt OK at that point so carried on!!
Theres a hill into Moreton that's apparently 20%. It's only a very short distance but I actually managed to cycle up it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Sell a Kidney and get yourself a carbon mate
> 
> No seriously you are making great progress and the millage you have covered has been amazing, when your mycyclinglog bar showed 6000 miles I thought you were having a laugh but look at your green bar you could have a week off and still be ahead of the game


You've that challenge to blame for that , I have been thinking about upgrading the groupset, well the shifters and mech's for sometime, the though has crossed my mind about fitting carbon forks.
As for the distance if I could do 3,000 miles in my first 6 months, I can't see why 6,000 shouldn't be possible in this 12 months, and the end of the day it's only 125 miles a week, you can do that in two rides with out brake sweat, these days, me I still struggle with being away too long, yesterday as a really long day for me, not the riding, I feel I could do hat all day, just being out that long.
I have have been referred to yet another type of counsellor.


----------



## DaveyM (4 May 2013)

spooks said:


> I had the choice to turn back at Moretonhampstead and cycle straight to Bovey Tracey which is more or less flat (in Devon terms) but I felt OK at that point so carried on!!
> Theres a hill into Moreton that's apparently 20%. It's only a very short distance but I actually managed to cycle up it!


 
I did my first 20% hill the other day and was also amazed that I got to the top.
Bet you never imagined it when you started, I know I didn't


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> No progress again today.
> Trapped at work for another 10 hours, absolutely cream crackered tonight, hoping the weather holds for Sunday.
> Bring on the homemade curry.


 
Monday forecast looks better, less wind, though if you are having a curry.......


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Monday forecast looks better, less wind, though if you are having a curry.......


Believe or not I'm doing another 10 hours on Monday    



But I am hoping to cycle comute for the first time, ever!


----------



## Reece (4 May 2013)

Just set up an online donation page for the charity and wondered if anyone fancies sponsoring me. Every little helps.

http://www.justgiving.com/reece-porter

Also the club TT's start this thursday. 10mile TT so hoping to get out and do my first, and also do one of the last of the year to see if my cycling is improved. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## boybiker (4 May 2013)

I have just been out for a ride. I have been setting my eyes on a couple of strava segment if you get my drift. When I got home eager to see the result I saw I got second then I wonderer by how much. Turns out 1 second would have given me joint KOM or 2 seconds for my first KOM. I had a little rant at myself for not trying hard enough. 

Segment - http://app.strava.com/segments/2177104

Ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/52327046


----------



## AndyPeace (4 May 2013)

Fine ride on the Commons tonight, but got back to find I've lost my rear light  I think I know where it is and will swap tires back to road and (fingers crossed) go retrieve it.


----------



## boybiker (4 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Fine ride on the Commons tonight, but got back to find I've lost my rear light  I think I know where it is and will swap tires back to road and (fingers crossed) go retrieve it.


 
It might be worth leaving it until tomorrow when its light. I lost a rear light cover, I heard something fall off but it wasn't until I got home that I noticed. I never did find it


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Always wear a clean one then it's not a problem.
> 
> Well done Phoenix, put your glasses safe next time


 
Well the shirts always start off clean, but I dont want sweat ridden haribos or fig rolls after 20 miles!! :P



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are there not long slots in the cleats? This would allow more movement forwards/back.


 
The cleats dont as far as I can see, I'm very new to this cleat business so maybe Im missing something?









Reece said:


> Was a very unexpected shower. I was out tidying the garden when it came.
> 
> Looking forward to the Loughborough "tour of the national forest" sportive tomorrow. 15 mile ride to the start then a 63mile sportive and 15miles back.
> 
> Hopefully I'm on form and will be going to add a few extra miles to break the 100mile mark finally, just depends on how I feel as Beacon hill is pretty much the last part of the sportive with others hills on route!


 
Good luck with the ride Reece!



stevey said:


> My little jaunt today and top it off 5 achievements including a few pb's chuffed...
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52290394


 
Great ride mate



simmi said:


> My cycling club is trying to get a novice Saturday ride going but it's not taking off for what ever reason.
> I decided I would take my lad along today which is now his 4th ride.
> Well it was just as well I did as no one else turned up.
> Karen a lady I have met before (from group rides) was leading the ride and I felt a little sorry for her that the turn out was so poor.
> ...


 
Shame, people go out of their way to arrange something, always a shame for the apathy of others. Still, glad your lad and yourself enjoyed it.



simmi said:


> You are going to love it! I have got a 2012 105 carbon Synapse with matching 105 pedals and a Fizik kurve bull saddle and love everything about it. The higher riding position as compared to out and out racers for me is a revelation. Have ridden for 5 hours and still felt fresh.


 
Carbon......niiiiiiiice. A dashing looking bike too, albeit a little too much red for my liking (coming from an Evertonian!)

Seriously though, nice bike!



Mo1959 said:


> I've actually eased off slightly myself. I've to be careful with my back as it gets sore if I do too much so have had a couple of rest days lately. Still not sure about tomorrow as it is pretty windy and I find pushing into a headwind really tough at the moment.
> 
> Oh, and I do love that Synapse. It was on my short list when I bought my Forme and I still kind of wish I had gone for it. Forme has been great too though so no complaints.


 
Glad to hear your easing it a little instead of worrying over every mile.



spooks said:


> Cycled 32 miles of agonising Devon hills today. Very annoyed because I paused strava when I stopped to tighten a cleat that randomly all the screws had come reallly really loose on then forgot to start it again for the next few miles, so strava only shows 30 miles with a random straight line between 2 points. Anyway, there was by far the most climbing I ever imagined doing, including a good few miles that were unrelentingly uphill (the cat 3 and 4 bits). Went down Haytor which was terrifying (its one of the Tour of Britain mountain stages) and got my fastest speed yet at 37mph. Could have gone much faster if I had the nerve or the road was better condition! Think I might need tomorrow off!!! Dartmoor is ridiculously hilly.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52301404


 
Great ride that, especially considering those hills. Dont know if having that on your doorstep is a good thing or bad! Guess it makes you a better cyclist.



Reece said:


> Just set up an online donation page for the charity and wondered if anyone fancies sponsoring me. Every little helps.
> 
> http://www.justgiving.com/reece-porter
> 
> Also the club TT's start this thursday. 10mile TT so hoping to get out and do my first, and also do one of the last of the year to see if my cycling is improved. Really looking forward to it.


 
Ive got my own one for the 100 miler in RideLondon. Have hit my target already, but always willing for more. Will match your sponsorship Reece to your page if you plump in a fiver or tenner! :P:P:P

https://www.justgiving.com/DamonMurphy2013


----------



## simmi (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well the shirts always start off clean, but I dont want sweat ridden haribos or fig rolls after 20 miles!! :P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The cleats dont as far as I can see, I'm very new to this cleat business so maybe Im missing something?


 
I think the bits in the shoe can slide up and down then instead of the cleat, maybe try marking them how they are now, and then taking it apart to see how you can rearrange it to get more comfort/better power down


----------



## AndyPeace (4 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> It might be worth leaving it until tomorrow when its light. I lost a rear light cover, I heard something fall off but it wasn't until I got home that I noticed. I never did find it


I really love night riding! but I didn't find my light (I have two others I should add, I'm not out without lights :s) None of this is an excuse to go back on the common tomorrow...must be on the trail somewhere, dam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I really love night riding! but I didn't find my light (I have two others I should add, I'm not out without lights :s) None of this is an excuse to go back on the common tomorrow...must be on the trail somewhere, dam


Sorry to hear that Andy, I don't mind it, but prefer day time.
Got another 12 miles in sat night, and one p.b.

http://app.strava.com/activities/52360646


----------



## MaxInc (5 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> None of this is an excuse to go back on the common tomorrow...must be on the trail somewhere, dam



I know the feeling, I lost the small plastic window covering the gear indicator on the rear shifter on the MTB. Quite insignificant but I did the route three time that and the following day looking for it before giving up. Looks like it's missing a tooth when smiling 

The new bike so far is pretty awesome, I didn't expect it to be so comfortable considering lack of suspension, thin hard tyres and narrow saddle but maybe is because I ride exclusevly on the road now. This is probably part of the reason for the massive time / avg. speed increase on the routes that I had some data from the MTB to compare with.

Last weekend I visited a friend in a nearby town, took me 35.5 minutes on the MTB with avg. speed of 18.6km/h on a combination of roads, cycle paths and pavements. Yesterday I managed the exact same route in 25minutes with an avg. speed of 25.7 km/h by sticking to roads only and the road bike. Estimated callorie output was simmilar suggesting that I must have pushed the same, although the hills seemed to have leveled up a little his week.

The LBS keeps impressing me, they already know my name as I visited them again enquiring for some pedals which unfortunatelly they didn't have in stock. They didn't pushed me to buy an alternative model, but offered a free set of toe clips (which I'm verry used to riding with) and sugested to spend some more time with the bike before fully comiting to SPDs. Aparently I also have some credit points with them from purchasing the bike so I got some more freebies like a valve adapter and a bottle and cage without having to reach for my wallet. It's little things like these that make a big difference and I fully understand now why people support their LBS so much.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Don't get too hung up on statistic, just completing the distance is an achievement and the speed will come in time



Yeah, I was really chuffed to get my half century under my belt/wheels. Overall average was 13.5 mph, although on the way out it was 15ish at various intervals. Not to worry, I'm celebrating the distance and can't believe my legs don't ache today 

Sun is out today so very tempting to get back out there but I must stick to a 'recovery' day and spend it shopping instead! 

Good luck to everybody competing in various events today, and to anybody hoping for a great ride



Oops just checked my training guide and I should be doing a ride today, may have time after meeting up with my lovely boy at Meadowhall

Reason for edit: should be riding


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2013)

^^^^

Sun?

No sun here at the mo' - nice murky grey sky and fine drizzle for us!


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 May 2013)

And a very Happy Birthday to Mo.


----------



## stevey (5 May 2013)

Sunday morning ride, lovely and quiet on the roads if a bit chilly to start now to refuel on porridge and honey with dates Mmmmmm

http://app.strava.com/activities/52406135


----------



## stevey (5 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I know the feeling, I lost the small plastic window covering the gear indicator on the rear shifter on the MTB. Quite insignificant but I did the route three time that and the following day looking for it before giving up. Looks like it's missing a tooth when smiling
> 
> The new bike so far is pretty awesome, I didn't expect it to be so comfortable considering lack of suspension, thin hard tyres and narrow saddle but maybe is because I ride exclusevly on the road now. This is probably part of the reason for the massive time / avg. speed increase on the routes that I had some data from the MTB to compare with.
> 
> ...


 
This encourages me even more to get my first road bike


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Sun?
> 
> No sun here at the mo' - nice murky grey sky and fine drizzle for us!



Gorgeous here


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to Mo.



Fab cake!! X


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> And a very happy birthday to Mo.


Aw, gee thanks. I was hoping nobody would notice  Wish I could have celebrated by doing 54 miles but afraid it was only 24 this morning to beat the wind before it picked up too much.

Won't be doing much. Just over to Dad and Stepmum later. No doubt we will have a nice birthday tea.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Aw, gee thanks. I was hoping nobody would notice  Wish I could have celebrated by doing 54 miles but afraid it was only 24 this morning to beat the wind before it picked up too much.
> 
> Won't be doing much. Just over to Dad and Stepmum later. No doubt we will have a nice birthday tea.



Have a great birthday. Hope the sun is out there. Eat plenty of cake for refuelling


----------



## stevey (5 May 2013)

Although not been a member on here very long may i wish Mo a happy birthday


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Although not been a member on here very long may i wish Mo a happy birthday


Thanks..........it's amazing how the months on here slip by. Just really started riding myself back in August and it is starting to feel like I have been on here for ages now but it's not really that long.


----------



## boybiker (5 May 2013)

Happy birthday Mo!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2013)

Happy Birthday Mo. 


Bit colder here in Leicester and the wind is picking up again, brilliant blue sky at 6:30 this morning, but very cloudy now. This ride took me to 350 miles for the week and I am now only 11.25 miles from hitting my original target, will do that tomorrow with another ride with our lass

http://app.strava.com/activities/52415640


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2013)

Thanks Chris. Nice ride you had by the looks of it. Gusty winds here now but sun still out so better walk the pooch while it is nice. I found I was overdressed this morning and couldn't even zip my jacket open or the wind would have got inside and slowed me down even more!  Think it is time to wear either a much lighter weight jacket or even a jersey.


----------



## stevey (5 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just really started riding myself back in August


 
Same here started last aug to lose some weight and get fitter converted my MTB for road i.e tyres and off i went now lost the weight stopped drinking fitness seems to be improving by the week it has quickly become a bit of obssesion .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Chris. Nice ride you had by the looks of it. Gusty winds here now but sun still out so better walk the pooch while it is nice. I found I was overdressed this morning and couldn't even zip my jacket open or the wind would have got inside and slowed me down even more!  Think it is time to wear either a much lighter weight jacket or even a jersey.


 
I only planned on doing 31 miles, but went out a bit further then I realised, once I saw I was going to do nearly 40, I extended it to 50, I must be mad. I don't think the wind is anywhere near as bad here as you have it, not much gusting, just constantly in your face if you are heading West.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Same here started last aug to lose some weight and get fitter converted my MTB for road i.e tyres and off i went now lost the weight stopped drinking fitness seems to be improving by the week it has quickly become a bit of obssesion .


 
I know what you mean. I had been commuting to work for a few years on my bike, doing 5 miles each way, then in November I found this place and thought if I up the mileage I might lose some weight.

If I knew back then what I know now, I would have just gone on a diet....

Only kidding, I love my cycling and think I might be a bit obsessed with it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> And a very Happy Birthday to Mo.


 
Has Mo got a ginger beard or is it a full face helmet?


----------



## MaxInc (5 May 2013)

HappyBirthday Mo!


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Come on Sue stop lurking and start posting!


Well, I'll be in trouble for posting this link up;

http://cyclingsparkle.wordpress.com/

Very funny view from a newbie cyclist, yes it's SueEvesham.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well, I'll be in trouble for posting this link up;
> 
> http://cyclingsparkle.wordpress.com/
> 
> Very funny view from a newbie cyclist, yes it's SueEvesham.


You're right, that was funny. Good work Mrs E


----------



## SueEvesham (5 May 2013)

I thank you


----------



## stevey (5 May 2013)

SueEvesham said:


> I thank you


 
Wooo hooo


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 May 2013)

SueEvesham said:


> I thank you


Finally, now that's newbie progress!


----------



## Goldcoast (5 May 2013)

Happy Birthday Mo!


----------



## Goldcoast (5 May 2013)

What great weather for a ride, and you know what was the best thing was?......other bike riders smiling and saying hello/good morning. Oh and my avg. speed is starting to creep up 

https://www.strava.com/activities/52426244


----------



## boybiker (5 May 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> What great weather for a ride, and you know what was the best thing was?......other bike riders smiling and saying hello/good morning. Oh and my avg. speed is starting to creep up
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/52426244


 
Well done it will keep creeping up and you will be surprised by your own progress in a few weeks time!


----------



## RWright (5 May 2013)

Welcome Sue! 

Happy Birhday Mo!  

It is a cool, windy, grey day here, it isn't raining, yet, but is forecast to this afternoon, so I think I am going to go out now for a quick spin before it starts. The Giro d'Italia isn't on TV here yet and I know after I watch that for a couple of hours I would go out rain or no rain. I don't want to have clean my bike up again. I may be losing weight and gaining much more energy, but I am still lazy.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 May 2013)

Just back from a nice 9.5 miler with Max on the Hybrid, only downside is a couple of broken spokes and wheel now very much out of true. No potholes or kerbs, just the wheel giving up. I've just had a closer look and all the spokes seem loose.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

Happy birthday Mo. Good avg speed, see you are getting quicker.



SueEvesham said:


> I thank you


Sue, nice write up.

Well, I said to the other half I will be about 3 1/2 hours, she says "your taking longer", I say "aye but I am going further"
However i dont think I will be doing to many rides like today, I was out far to long, problems with the cadence/sp monitor, but knick a battery out of my helmet light and alls well, except another stop to adjust the monitor when I realised the cadence wasn't working.
Slow 2nd half as a lot of it was in to the wind. Still averaged 15mph over the 50 miles, this does put me on 2,500 for the year, I can take the rest of May off now.

http://app.strava.com/activities/52468859


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from a nice 9.5 miler with Max on the Hybrid, only downside is a couple of broken spokes and wheel now very much out of true. No potholes or kerbs, just the wheel giving up. I've just had a closer look and all the spokes seem loose.


Time to get some new ones, I ended up changing about 8-10 in the end.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Time to get some new ones.




Wheels or spokes?


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2013)

Great ride out in the sunnnnnnnssssshhhhhhiiiinnneeeeeeeee Did arounf 40 before I was feeling incredibly hungry so came home instead of stretching out a loop at the end of the ride. I wish I took a couple of sandwiches with me as I could have kept going for ages I reckon...if I hadn't also ran out of water.

I also fell off in front of an absolute babe* who asked if I was okay, I said yes and carried on as luckily it didn't hurt as it happened at around .0001 mph

http://app.strava.com/activities/52477947

*She may have not been a babe, she was in a car and I was too focused on carrying on as didn't want to hold up traffic


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Wheels or spokes?


Wheels, dont bother with spokes unless they are expensive wheels.


----------



## simmi (5 May 2013)

Great club ride today, 70.3 miles in 3:56:31 at 17.8 mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/52474184

This was my first club ride as group leader so I was a little nervous before the start.
Our new club kit had turned up during the week so this was our first ride looking the part.
Leading the ride makes it much tougher instead of tucking into the pack and letting some of the better riders lead the way I had to be up front for the first 25 miles or so directing the others through the route I had planned. 

Once we were over the River Trent the route just followed the river so I could have a bit of rest a few places back.

I had ridden most of the route in the week so that no school boy errors were made and though I say it myself all went very well, many of the riders commented to me positively after the ride which helped my ego no end.

The average speed was quite high but the ride was quite flat with several long stretches where we worked as a group and pushed each other along and we also have a very good rider in the group who can take the lead for long stretches and let the rest of us tuck in.

Looking forward to next weeks ride, we are riding out to the Humber bridge should be between 85 and 90 miles with my ride to and from the shop I should get close to my first 100 mile ride. (I might have to ride the long way home just to get there if I am close)


----------



## boybiker (5 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Great club ride today, 70.3 miles in 3:56:31 at 17.8 mph
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52474184
> 
> This was my first club ride as group leader so I was a little nervous before the start.
> ...


 
Well done on leading your first ride. I train a lot of my own so I find club/group rides easy because as you say you can tuck in behind someone when you get a bit tiered.

Good luck on your 100 miler that has got to be my next distance goal as I'm running out of distance goals for one day.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 May 2013)

I completed my first metric ton this morning despite wasting 4 miles by not turning my Garmin back on after a short stop.

http://app.strava.com/activities/52479056


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Great club ride today, 70.3 miles in 3:56:31 at 17.8 mph
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52474184
> 
> This was my first club ride as group leader so I was a little nervous before the start.
> ...


 
Congratulations on leading your first ride.


----------



## RWright (5 May 2013)

I just looked at my Strava dashboard, some very impressive rides today, puts my little 10 mile cruise to shame.  Great riding everyone!


----------



## Reece (5 May 2013)

So finally got my first 100miler in today. And a very hilly one at that. Most feet climbed by far and Beacon Hill after 73miles for the first time up it is NO fun haha. Ride included "The Tour of the National Forest" sportive. A very well organized and enjoyable day (apart from a 2 iffy signposts that could easily be missed!

http://app.strava.com/activities/52494691

One challenge left now (which should be easy after today) is the Leicester to Skegness charity ride on the 1st of June. This was my first goal and why I started cycling last August. Once this is out the way I need to find more goals to work towards.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 May 2013)

https://www.strava.com/activities/52434020 nice 72 miles this morning.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 May 2013)

Well, the rain stopped, we beat MUFC so I went for a small celebratory ride. 

Was dithering as to whether or not to go as tbh I am a tad knackered after a long day in the hills yesterday (9hrs 46mins and 13 miles with 6200' of ascent/descent)

But I thought sod it! You're along time dead. And off I went.

This short ride was the first ever on my new bike and I have now done it 5 times in total. Bit hilly in places but nothing major.

Well chuffed with my progress albeit not astonishing it is slow and but sure. Softly, softly catchee monkey and all that!

16/11/2012 7.51 miles / 0:38:52 / 11.59 mph
18/11/2012 7.51 miles / 0:37:50 / 11.91 mph
16/02/2013 7.51 miles / 0:37:42 / 11.95 mph
13/03/2013 7.51 miles / 0:33:37 / 13.40 mph
05/05/2013 7.51 miles / 0:32:08 / 14.02 mph

Nice bike in previous post. 

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

Reece said:


> So finally got my first 100miler in today. And a very hilly one at that. Most feet climbed by far and Beacon Hill after 73miles for the first time up it is NO fun haha. Ride included "The Tour of the National Forest" sportive. A very well organized and enjoyable day (apart from a 2 iffy signposts that could easily be missed!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52494691
> 
> One challenge left now (which should be easy after today) is the *Leicester to Skegness* charity ride on the 1st of June. This was my first goal and why I started cycling last August. Once this is out the way I need to find more goals to work towards.


I remember you saying that.


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/52434020 nice 72 miles this morning.


 
Loving the Red/White combo


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2013)

I hope this makes sense, but this is a monthly chart of my data, the ft/mile is over the whole course, so if half is climbing and half descending just double it, if thats how it's done.The difficulty is derived from the the climbybike formula and then averages worked out for days and miles, you can also see how my gear length has increased all be it at the sake of cadence, but that was on the up, but so far this month I have done a bit of climbing, and the increased distance actually bring down the difficulty per/mile score down, likewise the ft/mile too.


----------



## Dan Allison (5 May 2013)

Got out for my longest ride so far, 37.5 miles. Getting further!!

Had a ride out to Orford quay,

http://app.strava.com/activities/52500816






Also came across this;





So a successful afternoon in all.


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Got out for my longest ride so far, 37.5 miles. Getting further!!
> 
> Had a ride out to Orford quay,
> 
> ...


 
First Raleigh bike I have seen in quite some time, looks the bee's though. And the scotch egg/black pudding combo is one of the worst food items I have ever seen


----------



## Dan Allison (5 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> First Raleigh bike I have seen in quite some time, looks the bee's though. And the scotch egg/black pudding combo is one of the worst food items I have ever seen


 
Thanks on the bike.

Love black pudding. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Always liked black pudding! Up there with Haggis!


----------



## Dan Allison (5 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> First Raleigh bike I have seen in quite some time, looks the bee's though. And the scotch egg/black pudding combo is one of the worst food items I have ever seen


 
Thanks on the bike.

Love black pudding. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Always liked black pudding! Up there with Haggis!


----------



## Billy Adam (5 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Loving the Red/White combo


Cheers Steve


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Thanks on the bike.!





Billy Adam said:


> Cheers Steve


 
It would seem I should have bought a white/red bike after seeing these.

Where did you get the Raleigh, I had those a lot as a child and think of them as great because they were what I was brought up on, however the bike shop I visited sold mainly specialized as one of the stores in their chain was solely Spec bikes. Not that I don't like my bike, I love it


----------



## Dan Allison (5 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It would seem I should have bought a white/red bike after seeing these.
> 
> Where did you get the Raleigh, I had those a lot as a child and think of them as great because they were what I was brought up on, however the bike shop I visited sold mainly specialized as one of the stores in their chain was solely Spec bikes. Not that I don't like my bike, I love it


 
The red/white does look good. Got it from my LBS in Ipswich.


----------



## Billy Adam (5 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It would seem I should have bought a white/red bike after seeing these.
> 
> Where did you get the Raleigh, I had those a lot as a child and think of them as great because they were what I was brought up on, however the bike shop I visited sold mainly specialized as one of the stores in their chain was solely Spec bikes. Not that I don't like my bike, I love it


Mine is the fabled B'twin triban3 from decatlon with quite a few upgrades. RS30 wheels sram cassette sora front mech other stuff you can see from the pic. It's a brilliant bike for the price. Very hard to get now as decathlon have updated the T3 and downgraded the gears and removed the carbon forks.


----------



## Nomadski (6 May 2013)

Some great rides posted in this thread recently, well done all.

And belated happy birthday Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Some great rides posted in this thread recently, well done all.
> 
> And belated happy birthday Mo.


Thanks..........and there certainly has been some amazing rides posted. Everyone seems to be really stretching their miles and speeds.

In saying that, I woke early as usual this morning and, even although it is a decent morning, decided for the first time in ages that I just couldn't be bothered cycling. Hope it is just a temporary blip.


----------



## stevey (6 May 2013)

Quiet roads,sun out on the bike it is ... see ya later people


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Quiet roads,sun out on the bike it is ... see ya later people


No sun here, but after my last post I felt guilty not taking advantage of the lack of wind this morning and suddenly decided to go so just hauled out the hybrid for a change and shot out the door so quickly I even forgot my helmet!

Just did my shortest available loop which is only 14 miles but better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I just looked at my Strava dashboard, some very impressive rides today, puts my little 10 mile cruise to shame.  Great riding everyone!


Ha, ha.........I know what you mean. I only did 14 this morning but strangely enjoyed it knowing I wasn't going to be slogging away for more than two hours. I think a short spin does you good sometimes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2013)

See Mo was temporary, I agree short spins are good, I find I can work on my cadence better on short ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> See Mo was temporary, I agree short spins are good, I find I can work on my cadence better on short ones.


Felt strangely liberating on the more upright hybrid. Felt naked without my helmet  Couldn't be bothered turning round and going back for it. Felt weird with the wind blowing through my hair. It's now getting darker and darker here. Think it is probably going to pour any minute so glad I got a quick spin.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 May 2013)

SueEvesham said:


> I thank you



Well hello Sue and welcome to our 'world' 

LOVED your blog


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Great club ride today, 70.3 miles in 3:56:31 at 17.8 mph
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52474184
> 
> This was my first club ride as group leader so I was a little nervous before the start.
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 May 2013)

Trying to decide when to ride today, before or after work (only got one appt today). Sun is out, looks gorgeous, so although my training plan says "80 mins in a big gear, pushing on inclined for the middle 30 mins" (I'm pretending today is Sunday) I may do two, one training and one for fun with no set goals just an explore.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2013)

Well yesterday was the warmest ride I have had since the 8th of Sept. 18.2 yesterday 22.6 in Sept. mind the wing was stronger at 7.7mph compared with 2.2mph. Mind I was 1/2mph quicer yesterday on average.

I also after reading this How to get your seat height right lowered my saddle, and from what I read I still have it to high.
Any thoughts anyone.


----------



## simmi (6 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well yesterday was the warmest ride I have had since the 8th of Sept. 18.2 yesterday 22.6 in Sept. mind the wing was stronger at 7.7mph compared with 2.2mph. Mind I was 1/2mph quicer yesterday on average.
> 
> I also after reading this How to get your seat height right lowered my saddle, and from what I read I still have it to high.
> Any thoughts anyone.


All I know for sure is that if you have it too high and you are locking out your knee injury can follow but at the same time too low will result in a loss of performance, I have read many ways to set it right but for me they are a good starting point that then only require micro adjustments to get right, also fore and aft adjustment is equally important as this can alter the muscle groups you use.


----------



## stevey (6 May 2013)

Early morning effort took mrs with me she done really well lasted 12 miles took her back home i carried and have done the furthest i have ever gone on a bike. If it wasn't for the fact i ran out of liquid and was hungry i would have carried on well pleased with fitness and recovery though.
http://app.strava.com/activities/52642618


----------



## Reece (6 May 2013)

simmi said:


> All I know for sure is that if you have it too high and you are locking out your knee injury can follow but at the same time too low will result in a loss of performance, I have read many ways to set it right but for me they are a good starting point that then only require micro adjustments to get right, also fore and aft adjustment is equally important as this can alter the muscle groups you use.


I found this too. I kept adjusting the saddle slightly and aches in my knees kept swopping left to right, got that right and then set up cleats to improve more.

Just need to sort the problem of groin ache on my right side (inner hip area) on the longer journeys now (65miles +)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2013)

simmi said:


> All I know for sure is that if you have it too high and you are locking out your knee injury can follow but at the same time too low will result in a loss of performance, I have read many ways to set it right but for me they are a good starting point that then only require micro adjustments to get right, also fore and aft adjustment is equally important as this can alter the muscle groups you use.


I set it to the heel height, and according to those two methods, I had to bring it down at least 4cm and that height is centre crank to seat rails, so you can see there is more height to lose. I have to say however, yesterday was my fastest avg over that sort of distance, the wind kind of spoilt it a bit in the latter half, as the first half I was 16+mph avg, but thats the way it goes, had rides where I have increased avg from 12.5mph to 14+ because of terrain or wind. I also noticed I seemed to spin better if not particularly faster.


----------



## Billy Adam (6 May 2013)

The sun has got his hat on.....
https://www.strava.com/activities/52668974


----------



## DaveyM (6 May 2013)

8.5 miles yesterday and 25 miles this morning.
It has been great to get out and enjoy it so much.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 May 2013)

Great morning in Swansea. Got in a recovery ride. 20 miles around the bay and a coffee in the sun. 

I never thought I would think of 20 miles as a recovery ride. Not long ago 20 miles was a long ride.


----------



## simmi (6 May 2013)

Just a very very steady 23.8 miles for me today on nights so was just what the Doctor ordered.
Average HR was 113 so shows how steady it was if I am pushing it average HR is about 155. 
Met up with a couple of people from the club and it was just nice to enjoy this glorious weather


----------



## SamC (6 May 2013)

37 miles yesterday, mostly along trails in lovely weather. The three pints and a curry at the end were the best I've ever had .

Established that my constant thumb pain is because my saddle is tilted downwards, making me slide off the front and putting too much of my weight on my hands and wrists. Put a bit more air in my tyres and was surprised at the difference in handling. Quicker on the road, but less traction and a twitchier back end off-road. It makes sense, but I didn't expect it to feel so pronounced. All a learning curve for me.

My chain came off and I was catapulted off the road and up onto the pavement, which was not the highlight of my day. Fortunately the bike came with me and I managed to land on my feet, with my hands still on the handlebars and the bike, unharmed, between my legs. I've got a nice bruise on my backside from the saddle jabbing me as we came to a rather abrupt halt. A bit of a bruised ego too .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2013)

SamC said:


> 37 miles yesterday, mostly along trails in lovely weather. The three pints and a curry at the end were the best I've ever had .
> 
> Established that my constant thumb pain is because my saddle is tilted downwards, making me slide off the front and putting too much of my weight on my hands and wrists. Put a bit more air in my tyres and was surprised at the difference in handling. Quicker on the road, but less traction and a twitchier back end off-road. It makes sense, but I didn't expect it to feel so pronounced. All a learning curve for me.
> 
> My chain came off and I was catapulted off the road and up onto the pavement, which was not the highlight of my day. Fortunately the bike came with me and I managed to land on my feet, with my hands still on the handlebars and the bike, unharmed, between my legs. I've got a nice bruise on my backside from the saddle jabbing me as we came to a rather abrupt halt. A bit of a bruised ego too .


At least you and the bike are ok.
At the miniute I have the front mech of, have thoroughly clean the chain, I have a broken tooth on my middle ring, and its pretty worn (another expense), though I may put my other chainset back on.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> At least you and the bike are ok.
> At the miniute I have the front mech of, have thoroughly clean the chain, I have a broken tooth on my middle ring, and its pretty worn (another expense), though I may put my other chainset back on.


Hmmm, now this is something that is starting to worry me about putting in more miles. I don't feel up to doing much beyond basic maintenance so if I have to start taking bikes into the LBS for new parts soon, I don't feel like I can afford it.


----------



## RWright (6 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No sun here, but after my last post I felt guilty not taking advantage of the lack of wind this morning and suddenly decided to go so just hauled out the hybrid for a change and shot out the door so quickly I even forgot my helmet!
> 
> Just did my shortest available loop which is only 14 miles but better than nothing I suppose.


 
Terrible weather here today. It was raining so hard that my satellite reception went out...right when the Giro d'Italia stage 3 winner was crossing the finish line.  The forecast for the rest of the day is about the same. I am taking the day off, I have not had one in a while.


----------



## RWright (6 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, now this is something that is starting to worry me about putting in more miles. I don't feel up to doing much beyond basic maintenance so if I have to start taking bikes into the LBS for new parts soon, I don't feel like I can afford it.


 
I feel fortunate that I was able to get a back up drop bar bike. I will do pretty much anything to a bike now, except maybe dissecting an STI shifter. With the back up I can either take off a part or just ride the back up until I can get it fixed. I do need to learn how to lace a wheel still. I will probably learn that with one of my old Raleigh rain bikes.


----------



## g0kmt (6 May 2013)

Fantastic day here. I decided to buy myself a Garmin 200, put it on charge during the 14 mile journy home, had lunch and fitted the mount to the bike. Then once the Garmin had charged up I took it out on a test ride. I had made a route that I used to ride, its only 5.78 miles long but it has been over a year since I rode in anger!!!! So this is a restart ;-)

I actually went off my planned route after two corners, but the result was that I cut a whole .1 of a mile off the planned route. Yeah Yeah yeah lol

It took 41 minutes to do the actual 5.68 miles, and I had to stop for 3mins at the turn around. I was on Fleetwood prom, which was busy with pedestrians and fellow cyclists, I kept having to slow down to plan the route through these mobile obstacles.

All in all it was a nice ride, my legs felt like jelly at the end, I will do more of this cycling lark hehe. I promise I wont leave it so long nxt time..


----------



## DaveyM (6 May 2013)

g0kmt said:


> its only 5.78 miles long but it has been over a year since I rode in anger!!!! So this is a restart ;-)


 
good to hear that you are getting back into the swing of it, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Billy Adam (6 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Great morning in Swansea. Got in a recovery ride. 20 miles around the bay and a coffee in the sun.
> 
> I never thought I would think of 20 miles as a recovery ride. Not long ago 20 miles was a long ride.
> 
> View attachment 22896


Is that mumbles head Phil


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2013)

Another 20 mile ride with our lass today  , weather is fantastic in Leicester  , back to work tomorrow


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another 20 mile ride with our lass today  , weather is fantastic in Leicester  , back to work tomorrow


Some of us have been at work today	    
No ride today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, now this is something that is starting to worry me about putting in more miles. I don't feel up to doing much beyond basic maintenance so if I have to start taking bikes into the LBS for new parts soon, I don't feel like I can afford it.


Mo its real easy, making sure your front mech is aligned is probable the most difficult bit. But cassettes chain rings and chains are striaght forward with the tools, I use a set I got from Lidl back in 2008/2009, ok they are not the greatest, but the chainset remover works as does the cassette remover, and chain tool, there are a few other tools in there as well pedal spanner ect..
You can then replace the tools with better ones or just opt to get the tools you need, but like everything, try and get quality ones (unlike me) as they should last a lifetime..
Another tip, NEVER get B.B. with plastic cups, just had to destroy mine so I could fit the old B.B. so the old chainset is on, 52/40/30 opposed to 48/38/26, trying to decide what ratios on the back.
If i put the 13th on instead of the 11 I lose 9",
I think 13/15/17/19/21/24/28 gives the same low as was, some big gaps, this will have to suffice till I decide what I am doing with the shifters.


----------



## hopless500 (6 May 2013)

Weather fantastic here too 
Just back from a 30 mile ride. Averaged 10.6. Three weeks ago when I started I was on two mile laps averaging 8.8, so this is a fairly major leap. Technically I am apparently still alive. Given that yesterday I spent 3 odd hours paddling in a kayak, being alive and just about able to move is going some


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Is that mumbles head Phil



Yes. It's the cafe on top of the hill at Bracelet Bay. A great coffee stop with a superb view. I go there a lot.


----------



## RWright (6 May 2013)

As usual, as soon as I decided not to ride, the sun comes out and all is right with the world so I did a quick spin. Sun was so bright I even got a chance to try out my new 100 percent UV protection Iron Man riding glasses ($13 at Walmart ). They work as well, if not better than the higher price ones I have.


----------



## Billy Adam (6 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Yes. It's the cafe on top of the hill at Bracelet Bay. A great coffee stop with a superb view. I go there a lot.


I thought it looked familiar. try and go down every year. got family in west cross. Love the cliff walks and the beaches. Is that where the "Apple" is?


----------



## Billy Adam (6 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Some of us have been at work today
> No ride today.


Someones got to keep the wheels of industry turning Brian


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> I thought it looked familiar. try and go down every year. got family in west cross. Love the cliff walks and the beaches. Is that where the "Apple" is?



Yes. The apple is on top of the short hill leading to the pier. 

Here is my ride http://app.strava.com/activities/52665191


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2013)

Need a new chain tool, so might as well get a new chain, I have had to put the acera back on as the sora won't quite clear the 28th ring.


----------



## Billy Adam (6 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Yes. The apple is on top of the short hill leading to the pier.
> 
> Here is my ride http://app.strava.com/activities/52665191


If the suns out theres no better place


----------



## stevey (6 May 2013)

Well that was the last ride of the w/end bit of a leg loosener with the added bonus of , good to see you guys/gals putting in good milage as well back to the grind tomorrow  always tomorrow though.... have a good week one and all 

http://app.strava.com/activities/52745775


----------



## MaxInc (6 May 2013)

I promised myself I will take a day off cycling no matter what since I didn't take one in 3 weeks since I started ... I almost managed ... but as the sun begun to set, the urge become stronger and decided to take the MTB for a gentle spin. So glad I did, it was such a quiet and pleasant experience ... I shall try this more often.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I promised myself I will take a day off cycling no matter what since I didn't take one in 3 weeks since I started ... I almost managed ... but as the sun begun to set, the urge become stronger and decided to take the MTB for a gentle spin. So glad I did, it was such a quiet and pleasant experience ... I shall try this more often.


Try what more often? Lying to and cheating yourself?


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> If the suns out theres no better place


The apple is on of the hill in this picture.


----------



## spooks (6 May 2013)

Did the same ride again and this time remembered to record all of the ride, except about 200m of it down Haytor during which i went the fastest (typical!). Went a bit slower overall but my legs were hurting from the first time still. I did manage to cycle the entire way up the loooooong categorised climb that starts just about half way around because I paced myself better this time, knowing exactly how long and hard it was. Managed to snap a few photos on my phone too.


----------



## Dan Allison (6 May 2013)

Lots of nice rides again today. I just had a gentle spin on mtb with my daughter on cross bar seat. 

Enjoy seeing peoples photos from rides!


----------



## AndyPeace (6 May 2013)

Had my chain jam too, so have been stripping and cleaning my drive train today. All back together except the rear gear cable, which I seem completely unable to fit...the end has frayed and so has my patience. wo betide the numpty who has taken my wire cutters and not put them back in the appropriate tool box... Hang them...HANG THEM!


----------



## lavoisier (6 May 2013)

I knew today was jinxed when my front wheel went down the cattle grid just as I was setting off. Hopped and skipped a bit, luckily hadn't clipped in fully so kept my balance. Bike was fine.

I'm doing the fast diet at the mo so this afternoon I'd had nothing to eat since last night. No energy and had a dizzy spell at nearly 15 miles in. Had my daughter come pick me up, felt terrible. Only had a mile and a half or so to go although it was uphill. Thought it best to be safer than sorry.

Beautiful afternoon though, loads of cyclists out to wave at and one old guy even spoke to me first which kinda put everything into perspective.

Well done on all those of you who got out today.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 May 2013)

Dan Allison said:


> Lots of nice rides again today. I just had a gentle spin on mtb with my daughter on cross bar seat.
> 
> Enjoy seeing peoples photos from rides!


Here s a great one from yesterday. Newport transporter bridge.

Luke Rowe flew past me not far from here in his Sky kit on a sky branded pinarello bike. I wasn't fast enough to get his photo or to get a tow from him.


----------



## Nomadski (6 May 2013)

lavoisier said:


> I knew today was jinxed when my front wheel went down the cattle grid just as I was setting off. Hopped and skipped a bit, luckily hadn't clipped in fully so kept my balance. Bike was fine.
> 
> I'm doing the fast diet at the mo so this afternoon I'd had nothing to eat since last night. No energy and had a dizzy spell at nearly 15 miles in. Had my daughter come pick me up, felt terrible. Only had a mile and a half or so to go although it was uphill. Thought it best to be safer than sorry.
> 
> ...


 
Thats not the way to do it man. Your body still needs energy, still needs nutrients and protein. I'm battling with a belly situation at the moment which I can't quite shift no matter how many miles I do, but I still know I need to eat the food.

Try to figure out the right diet for yourself, but one things for sure, starvation aint it!!! GL mate.


Like Brian I had an awesome day at work all day, right into the evening. No ride, no strava, no nice pics or memories of sunshine and rabbits...

*sigh*


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Thats not the way to do it man. Your body still needs energy, still needs nutrients and protein. I'm battling with a belly situation at the moment which I can't quite shift no matter how many miles I do, but I still know I need to eat the food.
> 
> Try to figure out the right diet for yourself, but one things for sure, starvation aint it!!! GL mate.
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't scrimp on the calories on riding days. Being hungry on the bike is hellish.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Had my chain jam too, so have been stripping and cleaning my drive train today. All back together except the rear gear cable, which I seem completely unable to fit...the end has frayed and so has my patience. wo betide the numpty who has taken my wire cutters and not put them back in the appropriate tool box... Hang them...HANG THEM!


Get some cable ends, stops the fraying


----------



## AndyPeace (7 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Get some cable ends, stops the fraying


I had to replace a damaged cable (broke at the shifter end) but didn't have a new cable to replace it with so used an old one, one 'thread' had come untwined when I tried to push it threw the fitting...ended up unwinding it all the way and cutting off the loose bit...will replace the cable with a new one soon. I'd spent some hours dismantling and cleaning the drive train earlier, thinking this is why I was having shifting problems, probably why I lost patience when I discovered the damaged cable and missing tools, just before tea too. The test ride at quarter to one ended my grumps and all is running well and shifting smoothly.... it was worth the bit of huff and puff.


----------



## SamC (7 May 2013)

18 miles this morning. 4.30am is a brilliant time to cycle! Lovely empty roads and the sun coming up, very peaceful. Apart from the drunk old man at a bus stop shouting abuse at me .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

I am just trying to decide if a 9 sp front mech will be ok, according to sheldons it should be, but may be a little chain rub on extremes, I have seen a 105 9sp on ebay for £21 including postage. I know a 9sp chain will work on 8sp gears but I have a mix of 7 and 8 sp on the rear, and whilst its ok, there is quite a difference between a 7 and 9sp sprocket.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2013)

SamC said:


> 18 miles this morning. 4.30am is a brilliant time to cycle! Lovely empty roads and the sun coming up, very peaceful. Apart from the drunk old man at a bus stop shouting abuse at me .


Ah, a fellow early bird  You even beat me to it today. I set off at 5am with the intention of doing a longish ride as this is meant to be the only really nice day this week before the wind and rain comes back 

Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2013)

SamC said:


> 18 miles this morning. 4.30am is a brilliant time to cycle! Lovely empty roads and the sun coming up, very peaceful. Apart from the drunk old man at a bus stop shouting abuse at me .





Mo1959 said:


> Ah, a fellow early bird  You even beat me to it today. I set off at 5am with the intention of doing a longish ride as this is meant to be the only really nice day this week before the wind and rain comes back
> 
> Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


 
And I thought I was dedicated going out at 6am for a pootle before work! 33 miles this morning, hoping to do similar on the way home tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2013)

lavoisier said:


> I knew today was jinxed when my front wheel went down the cattle grid just as I was setting off. Hopped and skipped a bit, luckily hadn't clipped in fully so kept my balance. Bike was fine.
> 
> I'm doing the fast diet at the mo so this afternoon I'd had nothing to eat since last night. No energy and had a dizzy spell at nearly 15 miles in. Had my daughter come pick me up, felt terrible. Only had a mile and a half or so to go although it was uphill. Thought it best to be safer than sorry.
> 
> ...


 
Forget dieting, just cycle more.


----------



## lavoisier (7 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, a fellow early bird  You even beat me to it today. I set off at 5am with the intention of doing a longish ride as this is meant to be the only really nice day this week before the wind and rain comes back
> 
> Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


 
That's fantastic Mo. Not far off a metric century. Distances I struggle to manage in a week.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Forget dieting, just cycle more.


Couldn't agree more. I have lost 3 stone and 5 inches off my waist since I started cycling last August and no diet in sight, true I have stopped all alcohol, but I never had more than a few little bottles a week with a curry at home.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


Much respect for the distance especially at that time of the morning.
Only done 7 miles with OH this morning so far, may go out again but don't want to overdo it as night shift starts a 4pm.


----------



## SamC (7 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, a fellow early bird  You even beat me to it today. I set off at 5am with the intention of doing a longish ride as this is meant to be the only really nice day this week before the wind and rain comes back
> 
> Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


 
I have to admit, I require encouragement to get up that early. My other half gets up at ten past four to cycle to work, and since it was already a warm morning with the promise of sunshine, I thought I might as well drag my backside out of bed! 

I'm not sure I could have tackled 52 miles at that time mind . Well done!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2013)

lavoisier said:


> That's fantastic Mo. Not far off a metric century. Distances I struggle to manage in a week.


I actually felt like I could probably have done the metric century if I took my time but, like Nigel on here, I start getting a bit bored after a while and just want to get back home. I was looking forward to my breakfast and getting the dog out for a walk. It doesn't feel fair leaving a fit, active dog in the house for too long.


----------



## thegravestoneman (7 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually felt like I could probably have done the metric century if I took my time but, like Nigel on here, I start getting a bit bored after a while and just want to get back home. I was looking forward to my breakfast and getting the dog out for a walk. It doesn't feel fair leaving a fit, active dog in the house for too long.


 
I agree I always feel guilty leaving Vinnie behind, and he always gives me that look as I leave to make sure.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> I agree I always feel guilty leaving Vinnie behind, and he always gives me that look as I leave to make sure.


Yes, how can you go out and leave this pair any length of time. Lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 May 2013)

Did manage another 8 mile loop on the T3 avg 17.1. Stunning weather  makes going to the night shift even harder.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Did manage another 8 mile loop on the T3 avg 17.1. Stunning weather, makes going to the night shift even harder.


Wow, good speed! Know what you mean, I did night shifts for years. Hard physically and mentally after a while.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 May 2013)

It's not too bad Mo, the pattern is normally 5 till midnight mon tue and Wednesday, day off thurs day then 7 am till 5 pm Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> It's not too bad Mo, the pattern is normally 5 till midnight mon tue and Wednesday, day off thurs day then 7 am till 5 pm Friday and Saturday.


Not too bad then. I did 7 on and 7 off. Meant I was working 74 hours on my week on hence the time off after it then when I got leave it made it two weeks off so it was good while it lasted.


----------



## RWright (7 May 2013)

I am up early this morning (for me) and it is another cool cloudy wet day. I am going to try to get in another short ride between storms and do some spring cleaning. The temperatures here have been running 10 degrees f cooler here so far this spring. 
Cute animals Mo. I had opened a box with some bike stuff I ordered online in it and just sat the empty box beside the trash can in my office. This is what I find in it.







No, I didn't kill him and stuff him in a box and Yes, he does have one of those cat bed things to sleep in but he rarely does.


----------



## simmi (7 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, a fellow early bird  You even beat me to it today. I set off at 5am with the intention of doing a longish ride as this is meant to be the only really nice day this week before the wind and rain comes back
> 
> Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


Well done Mo the metric ton is on the cards any time soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

Ok, I got the old chainset back on new chain, (and tool) acera on the back 13/15/17/19/21/24/28 rear and 50 or 52/40/30 front 
My low is a tad lower from 28.49" to 28.18" but I have lost 9" on high (this will make a difference downhill), though the step down from the 40th front to the 30th looks better than the 38th to 26th.
This might explain it better.




Gear for gear they are on the whole slightly lower, and shorter cranks 170mm opposed to 172.5mm, might mean i might be able to spin slightly higher, we will see.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, a fellow early bird  You even beat me to it today. I set off at 5am with the intention of doing a longish ride as this is meant to be the only really nice day this week before the wind and rain comes back
> 
> Did my longest ride so far. Just over 52 miles. Must have been that bit of birthday cake that I took with me that kept me going.


Got to agree with Simon, I guess by the end of next week, and again over 14mph, with quite a climb in there, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Did manage another 8 mile loop on the T3 avg 17.1. Stunning weather  makes going to the night shift even harder.


Great avg Brian, I have never managed anything like that, I did manage a 30 mile run last year at 16'ish, though i did do a 17mph the other week but greatly wind assisted, about 9 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Well done Mo the metric ton is on the cards any time soon


I felt I could actually have done it this morning but was just getting a bit bored. I find after around 3 hours I just kind of lose interest and want to get back home.


----------



## simmi (7 May 2013)

L


Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok, I got the old chainset back on new chain, (and tool) acera on the back 13/15/17/19/21/24/28 rear and 50 or 52/40/30 front
> My low is a tad lower from 28.49" to 28.18" but I have lost 9" on high (this will make a difference downhill), though the step down from the 40th front to the 30th looks better than the 38th to 26th.
> This might explain it better.
> View attachment 22951
> ...


Looks to give you a good number of unique gear combinations, and a 30/28 will get you up anything around here without too much trouble. I would think with your 7 speed triple as opposed to the 10 speed compact double most of us have you are at no real disadvantage other than you need to switch between 3 chainrings in order to find the right cadence.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> L
> Looks to give you a good number of unique gear combinations, and a 30/28 will get you up anything around here without too much trouble. I would think with your 7 speed triple as opposed to the 10 speed compact double most of us have you are at no real disadvantage other than you need to switch between 3 chainrings in order to find the right cadence.


I am losing out on top end, I hardly ever use the 28" anymore, even doing those cat 4's last week I think I was 35" but no lower than 32"
I will see how the acera gets on last time I used it it wasn't to great at shifting, I have give it good clean and oil.
If I find I never use the 28 I can always take that out and put the 11 back


----------



## simmi (7 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am losing out on top end, I hardly ever use the 28" anymore, even doing those cat 4's last week I think I was 35" but no lower than 32"
> I will see how the acera gets on last time I used it it wasn't to great at shifting, I have give it good clean and oil.
> If I find I never use the 28 I can always take that out and put the 11 back


My top end combo is 11/50 which I spin out at about 40mph so with your 13/52 I wouldn't think you would spin out too often other than real steep drops which I always use for a little rest anyway. I like to get on the drops and get as low as I can.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> My top end combo is 11/50 which I spin out at about 40mph so with your 13/52 I wouldn't think you would spin out too often other than real steep drops which I always use for a little rest anyway. I like to get on the drops and get as low as I can.


I know, I dont tend to go to fast down hill anyway (part the reason avg's are low), but I was using the 114" 48x11 I had sometimes, I will keep in eye out for an 8sp sora shifter on ebay that way i can get it back tough it will be 124"
he last one was about £30, I can get 9sp for about 50, but then need a new chain and cassette.


----------



## simmi (7 May 2013)

This is me (far left) and a few of my fellow Cycle Supreme Cycling Club members sporting our new club kit.
We are just back from our 70 miler on Sunday and all looking a bit jaded.
I did 125 miles over the bank holiday weekend so was pleased but not surprised to see my weight is now down to 13st 10lb a total loss of 2 1/2 stone, not bad since my diet now has more or less stopped, I eat most of what I want now and control my weight with exercise, win, win
My original goal was to loose 2 stone but now I am into club cycling I would like to get as low as I can,maybe even down to 12 stone weight is OK on flat routes but where hills are involved I get left big time by the racing snakes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> This is me (far left) and a few of my fellow Cycle Supreme Cycling Club members sporting our new club kit.
> We are just back from our 70 miler on Sunday and all looking a bit jaded.
> I did 125 miles over the bank holiday weekend so was pleased but not surprised to see my weight is now down to 13st 10lb a total loss of 2 1/2 stone, not bad since my diet now has more or less stopped, I eat most of what I want now and control my weight with exercise, win, win
> My original goal was to loose 2 stone but now I am into club cycling I would like to get as low as I can,maybe even down to 12 stone weight is OK on flat routes but where hills are involved I get* left big* time by the racing snakes.


I cant see why not I guess I must be about that, next time I am in Cas Market I will weigh myself.
I might as well turn round and go home as it would make no difference, I would be left behind by about the same pace as if I was going forwards


----------



## LeeOsborne (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> This is me (far left) and a few of my fellow Cycle Supreme Cycling Club members sporting our new club kit.
> We are just back from our 70 miler on Sunday and all looking a bit jaded.
> I did 125 miles over the bank holiday weekend so was pleased but not surprised to see my weight is now down to 13st 10lb a total loss of 2 1/2 stone, not bad since my diet now has more or less stopped, I eat most of what I want now and control my weight with exercise, win, win
> My original goal was to loose 2 stone but now I am into club cycling I would like to get as low as I can,maybe even down to 12 stone weight is OK on flat routes but where hills are involved I get left big time by the racing snakes.


 
That's a good weight loss. I only started riding back in January, didn't ride at all in March due to the weather, but have now lost 16lb so far. I did 63 miles on Sunday with a total ascent of 5556ft. I don't like hills  Haven't had a weigh in yet but hoping to have shed a pound or two.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> That's a good weight loss. I only started riding back in January, didn't ride at all in March due to the weather, but have now lost 16lb so far. I did 63 miles on Sunday with a total ascent of 5556ft. I don't like hills  Haven't had a weigh in yet but hoping to have shed a pound or two.


I hardly ever get to 88ft/mile, only time I do it's short rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

Why do I always get to miss the calm days.


----------



## simmi (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> That's a good weight loss. I only started riding back in January, didn't ride at all in March due to the weather, but have now lost 16lb so far. I did 63 miles on Sunday with a total ascent of 5556ft. I don't like hills  Haven't had a weigh in yet but hoping to have shed a pound or two.


Great work mate! 5556ft of climbing is huge not even got close to that in one ride.


----------



## MaxInc (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> This is me (far left) and a few of my fellow Cycle Supreme Cycling Club members sporting our new club kit.


 
Love the colour scheme, they seems to have been designed for my bike  Well done on loosing the ballast so far, it is great indeed to reach a point where not to care what you eat anymore.


----------



## MaxInc (7 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am losing out on top end, I hardly ever use the 28" anymore, even doing those cat 4's last week I think I was 35" but no lower than 32".


 
You can always apply #5 to increase the uphill speed which will compensate for the "lack of top end". Or get a motorbike and smoke everyone


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> You can always apply #5 to increase the uphill speed which will compensate for the "lack of top end". Or get a motorbike and smoke everyone


Naw just apply wind. Only time I seem to get out.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 May 2013)

Day off for me today. Feeling the 100km from Sunday in my legs. Wind and rain for the next few days. I nearly took the mudguards off yesterday. Glad I didn't.


----------



## boybiker (7 May 2013)

I managed the commute to and from work 

Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/52816652

Ride home: http://app.strava.com/activities/52894492


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2013)

Another 100km ticked off against that bloody Strava challenge, 33 mile this morning to work and a very hard 31 miles back home tonight.


----------



## DaveyM (7 May 2013)

Well today of all days Strava decieded to rob me of 10km 
still got 20 odd km in for the Massive and it was a great day out anyway


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 May 2013)

Got out twice today for a combined 27 miles, not massive mileage but a lot for a weekday for me, also managed 14mph average on what I class as a 'hilly' route this evening (well, it's hilly for Essex!). I did a similar route 2 weeks ago and got 13.2mph so some improvement.

Evening ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/52916321


----------



## simmi (7 May 2013)

After riding 125 miles over the bank holiday weekend I decided to mix it up with a run this evening.
I was only going to do a few miles but felt quite good so turned out to be my longest run to date.
9 miles in a very steady 1:28:40 http://app.strava.com/activities/52930113
I felt a bit dehydrated by the end I need to find a way of taking some fluid with me now the weather is warming up.


----------



## Dan Allison (7 May 2013)

Got out for a little bit after work! The sunshine demanded it of me!! 
http://app.strava.com/activities/52914519


----------



## themosquitoking (7 May 2013)

simmi said:


> After riding 125 miles over the bank holiday weekend I decided to mix it up with a run this evening.
> I was only going to do a few miles but felt quite good so turned out to be my longest run to date.
> 9 miles in a very steady 1:28:40 http://app.strava.com/activities/52930113
> I felt a bit dehydrated by the end I need to find a way of taking some fluid with me now the weather is warming up.


http://www.amazon.com/The-BeerBelly-200-001-80-Ounce-Belly/dp/B001RB2CXY?


----------



## AndyPeace (7 May 2013)

Got a shout of 'good effort' and a smile as I passed the congregation of a local cycling club, made my day... I really should give up being a cycling recluse and join a club. I think the only thing stopping me is that I don't have a drop bar bike at the moment, that and being a social retard


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 May 2013)

13.34 miles /14.45 mph av'.

Nice ride - very dusty out there! Lot's of bugs too and I was glad of my cycling glasses!

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## Andy Smith (7 May 2013)

Well I had an interesting weekend! Having planned to do a metric Ton Sunday I was informed that the eldest was coming home and he wanted to go for a ride, which was nice but sadly he's not had the chance to do much riding so we did a 16 mile loop but at an average of 16.4 which was really good for him. Oddly none of my electronics worked so had to manually input onto Strava. I thought that on Monday I would go out on my own and do a 35 or so but some mates wanted a ride but didn't want to go that far as they are training for a sportive next week and needed a short one. We started out and 2 miles in one of them broke his chain, that was sorted and I snapped a cleat, enough said, I limped back 5 miles and binned it. Today (yes there's more) I was in London and brought some new cleats, I thought I'd got Keo's but the guy put Delta's in the bag, no good. Anyhoo, I took the Carrera TDF out for a spin as it was lovely here this evening, OMG, what a difference from the Defy 1. Nigel, I pushed as had as I could to try to see what the difference was in ave speed and I got it up to 15.7 over a flat 14 miles where I'm averaging about 18 on the Defy, if you want to up your speed, change your bike! To be fair, the TDF isn't set up for me, has clipped pedals and is heavier but geeze it felt it, bloomin hard work.
So moral of the story, murphy's law gets you in the end and generally you get what you pay for in life and If you don't check then sometimes you get given what didn't want and it costs you anyway!!!
Great work out there everyone and a belated happy BD MO.


----------



## LeeOsborne (7 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I hardly ever get to 88ft/mile, only time I do it's short rides.


 
I'm new to all this road bike stuff so I'm guessing this is a good figure over 60+ miles? I did find it hard at times and I have to say that the last 15 miles were done on a couple of High 5 energy gels, seems good stuff!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> I'm new to all this road bike stuff so I'm guessing this is a good figure over 60+ miles? I did find it hard at times and I have to say that the last 15 miles were done on a couple of High 5 energy gels, seems good stuff!


I would say very good, the most I have done recently is 63.63ft/mile over the course which was 2723ft over 42.8 miles @ 13.60mph, but it did include a cat4 climb.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

Andy Smith said:


> Well I had an interesting weekend! Having planned to do a metric Ton Sunday I was informed that the eldest was coming home and he wanted to go for a ride, which was nice but sadly he's not had the chance to do much riding so we did a 16 mile loop but at an average of 16.4 which was really good for him. Oddly none of my electronics worked so had to manually input onto Strava. I thought that on Monday I would go out on my own and do a 35 or so but some mates wanted a ride but didn't want to go that far as they are training for a sportive next week and needed a short one. We started out and 2 miles in one of them broke his chain, that was sorted and I snapped a cleat, enough said, I limped back 5 miles and binned it. Today (yes there's more) I was in London and brought some new cleats, I thought I'd got Keo's but the guy put Delta's in the bag, no good. Anyhoo, I took the Carrera TDF out for a spin as it was lovely here this evening, OMG, what a difference from the Defy 1. Nigel, I pushed as had as I could to try to see what the difference was in ave speed and I got it up to 15.7 over a flat 14 miles where I'm averaging about 18 on the Defy, if you want to up your speed, change your bike! To be fair, the TDF isn't set up for me, has clipped pedals and is heavier but geeze it felt it, bloomin hard work.
> So moral of the story, murphy's law gets you in the end and generally you get what you pay for in life and If you don't check then sometimes you get given what didn't want and it costs you anyway!!!
> Great work out there everyone and a belated happy BD MO.


I can manage 17-18 over flat ground for that sort of distance, the routes I do aren't flat, there not hilly by any means, but flat there not. If you can show me away of getting any sort a decent bike on £25 a week, I will snap your hand off.
Besides I started with the aim of getting to about 15mph, so I can take my camera kit, which I can now do, give or take.


----------



## LeeOsborne (7 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I would say very good, the most I have done recently is 63.63ft/mile over the course which was 2723ft over 42.8 miles @ 13.60mph, but it did include a cat4 climb.


 
Cheers, it's good to get some feedback on progress, etc. I averaged 12.8mph too over this. Not sure what a cat4 climb is but we did a couple of serious climbs, one of which, I have to admit, I used a telegraph pole to rest against for a few seconds, that was after about 45 miles though.
I'll keep going and hopefully improve a bit, once I get my bike back that is after today's little off


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> Cheers, it's good to get some feedback on progress, etc. I averaged 12.8mph too over this. Not sure what a cat4 climb is but we did a couple of serious climbs, one of which, I have to admit, I used a telegraph pole to rest against for a few seconds, that was after about 45 miles though.
> I'll keep going and hopefully improve a bit, once I get my bike back that is after today's little off


 
This was the cat4 I did
http://app.strava.com/activities/52110281#935955506
it's a classification of difficulty of a climb.

You will get better especially if you can do that sort of distance and elevation already, its just a matter of improving bit by bit.


----------



## Andy Smith (7 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can manage 17-18 over flat ground for that sort of distance, the routes I do aren't flat, there not hilly by any means, but flat there not. If you can show me away of getting any sort a decent bike on £25 a week, I will snap your hand off.
> Besides I started with the aim of getting to about 15mph, so I can take my camera kit, which I can now do, give or take.


 
I do understand Nigel and appreciate it's not perhaps possible at the moment, but your right you did say you wanted to get an 'ave of 15 so well done on that. Apologies if my remark seemed a bit flippant, not intended I assure you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2013)

Andy Smith said:


> I do understand Nigel and appreciate it's not perhaps possible at the moment, but your right you did say you wanted to get an 'ave of 15 so well done on that. Apologies if my remark seemed a bit flippant, not intended I assure you.


It's ok, no apologie needed, I understand what you meant, the best I probably could do is the like of a triban 5A, or maybe 2nd hand. Lets see what the new gearing brings, I was quite surprised as to how easy the 40/52th rings were, admittedly, I have changed the teeth on gear 1 and 2 from 24/21 to 28/24 to help compensate, as it turned out gears 3,4, and 5 were so worn when I put the new chain on, I ended up using the rest of the gears from the MTB cassette I have, gave it a quick spin and everything seems fine, it's just the stepping from the 15th gog is a little steep than the road cassette i.e. it was 11/13/15/17/19/21/24 it is now 11/13/15/18/21/24/28 but the new (my original chain set 30/40/52 the one I just replaced was 26/38/48) has better stepping for example if I drop one on the front and one on the rear the over all effect is to go up one gear, I still have an ultra low 1st at 28" and a high of 124" .
The only problem is that the B.C.D. of the inner ring is an odd size, though to be honest i dont see it wearing out any time soon, unlike the other two.


----------



## LeeOsborne (8 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This was the cat4 I did
> http://app.strava.com/activities/52110281#935955506
> it's a classification of difficulty of a climb.
> 
> You will get better especially if you can do that sort of distance and elevation already, its just a matter of improving bit by bit.


 
Ah, right, thanks Nigel.
I'll have to get onto Strava, seems everybody here uses it. I use Endomundo at the moment.
Here's my run from Sunday, at about 44 miles we hit a nasty little hill, legs were burning big style.
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/1...re=imperial&o=course&fb_source=feed_opengraph
I do slow quite a bit on steep climbs whereas a few people I go out with seem to do it easier. I might just be expecting too much of myself


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> Ah, right, thanks Nigel.
> I'll have to get onto Strava, seems everybody here uses it. I use Endomundo at the moment.
> Here's my run from Sunday, at about 44 miles we hit a nasty little hill, legs were burning big style.
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/1...re=imperial&o=course&fb_source=feed_opengraph
> I do slow quite a bit on steep climbs whereas a few people I go out with seem to do it easier. I might just be expecting too much of myself


You can (or could) export from endomondo to a tcx file and upload that to strava. I used Endomondo on the nokia N95 when I started tracking my rides in Aug, it wasn't the best at tracking, but all I had.
Dont be afraid of using a gear or two lower than you think and spinning faster, it harder to do IMHO than getting out of the saddle (but then when I started I couldn't really do that either), and sometimes you have to, but when you can do it you will general be a little faster.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

Well I went out with the new drive train, and as I expected the gap between 15/18/21 is quite large, but overall it felt good, need to adjust front mech as it came off both on high and low changes, the rear range is such that there isn't so much changing on the front and even on just the 40th ring it covers most of what I do, so I guess a Sora 9sp triple might be ideal, now I have some experience of what is what.
The ride well I got a few p.b's 6 in total this I am pleased with as it is the mile or so to the house.
http://app.strava.com/activities/53059069#957924552
11's quicker 1.3 miles @ 18.8mph. avg grade 0.1%
This one was 15's quicker.
http://app.strava.com/activities/53059069#957924561
1.5 miles @ 17.4mph avg grade 0.1%
This one 5's quicker
http://app.strava.com/activities/53059069#957924554
0.4 miles @ 15.6 mph avg grade 1.5%
and this, whilst not as quick as Simon, I do seem to get quicker on it each time.
http://app.strava.com/activities/53059069#957924548
0.7 miles @ 9mph same speed as last time but 2's quicker. avg grade 4.7%
The whole climb for the last one
http://app.strava.com/activities/53059069#957924544
1.2 miles @ 10.8 11's quicker avg grade 2%
http://app.strava.com/activities/53059069


----------



## MaxInc (8 May 2013)

Ok, bragging time for me too hehe I managed my first top 10 out of 87 on a 1.7km segment that I've been doing part of my route. This is very motivating since I could have pushed to shave some of the remaining 20 seconds. Last week I only managed a disappointing 84 place so it's a jump worth celebrating ... hehe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Ok, bragging time for me too hehe I managed my first top 10 out of 87 on a 1.7km segment that I've been doing part of my route. This is very motivating since I could have pushed to shave some of the remaining 20 seconds. Last week I only managed a disappointing 84 place so it's a jump worth celebrating ... hehe.


I don't worry about where I am, as it's usually the bottom 50%, but it's nice to see your p.b's improve.
Well done,


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't worry about where I am, as it's usually the bottom 50%, but it's nice to see your p.b's improve.
> Well done,


My sole Strava segment ambition is not to be last on any of them!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> My sole Strava segment ambition is not to be last on any of them!


I think I am on one or two.


----------



## RWright (8 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I am on one or two.


 
I am last on one that must have had a race on it. I didn't know it was there and was stopping and climbing the hills from stops at the bottom and even went backwards a couple of times on it to get a picture, but it looks bad. There are a few times on it I think I can beat to get off the bottom but it is a tough segment with some fast race times on it. It is 6.2 miles and I only need to improve by 37 minutes to get KOM. 

I just looked at it again, it might not have been a race but I recognize some of names of the riders at the top, they are good. Top 3 were at 24 mph avg. on it. I don't think I will ever get KOM on this one.


----------



## spooks (8 May 2013)

27 not so fast miles today. My legs haven't recovered from Dartmoor yet and I was cold because I was stupid enough not to take a rain jacket and ended up getting soaked through! I have a 42 mile ride planned for Sunday though which will be the longest yet (slightly weather depending).


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I am on one or two.


Well, I must admit, if I narrow it down to just females I am too. There are half a dozen really fast women around here that actually leave most of the guys standing so if they have done a segment I am trailing way behind. Lol


----------



## spooks (8 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I must admit, if I narrow it down to just females I am too. There are half a dozen really fast women around here that actually leave most of the guys standing so if they have done a segment I am trailing way behind. Lol


 
I'm the opposite. It looks awful when I compare to men and women but when it's just women I shoot up the order. Usually against the men I'm somewhere around the 250 out of 300 level but against the women I'm steadily climbing my way up some of the lists and and top half in a few.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I must admit, if I narrow it down to just females I am too. There are half a dozen really fast women around here that actually leave most of the guys standing so if they have done a segment I am trailing way behind. Lol


I am behind quite a few women, mind I dont mind that.


----------



## boybiker (8 May 2013)

Well I managed the ride to and from work today I haven't insured or retaxed the car so I'm going to see how long I can keep it up for! I dont even mind ridding in the rain its just my bloody shoes / over shoes combination which let water in. I'm going to looking into mountain bike boots / pedals as I would have thought they would do waterproof boots!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well I managed the ride to and from work today I haven't insured or retaxed the car so I'm going to see how long I can keep it up for! I dont even mind ridding in the rain its just my bloody shoes / over shoes combination which let water in. I'm going to looking into mountain bike boots / pedals as I would have thought they would do* waterproof boots*!


 
I use goretex waterproof walking shoes to ride in, when it is really wet the water runs down your leg and inside the shoe, many a time I have poured water out of them after a ride, last time being this morning!


----------



## boybiker (8 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I use goretex waterproof walking shoes to ride in, when it is really wet the water runs down your leg and inside the shoe, many a time I have poured water out of them after a ride, last time being this morning!


 
I went into the LBS and they recommended wearing sealskinz socks underneath tights to stop the running down your leg issue that I get with over shoes. I might try a pair but they are like £30 a pair !! I guess them socks with over shoes might be the answer for all weather commuting!


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 May 2013)

Passed the 1,000 mile mark for the year tonight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Passed the 1,000 mile mark for the year tonight.
> 
> View attachment 23018


Nice one Phil, well done


----------



## boybiker (8 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Passed the 1,000 mile mark for the year tonight.
> 
> View attachment 23018


 
Well done! 

I'm nearing it myself but with a few rides I forgot to put on strava I'm just over 800!


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

LeeOsborne said:


> Ah, right, thanks Nigel.
> I'll have to get onto Strava, seems everybody here uses it. I use Endomundo at the moment.
> Here's my run from Sunday, at about 44 miles we hit a nasty little hill, legs were burning big style.
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/1...re=imperial&o=course&fb_source=feed_opengraph
> I do slow quite a bit on steep climbs whereas a few people I go out with seem to do it easier. I might just be expecting too much of myself


 
You'll find the climbs get easier with more attempts. Keep at it, and you'll see improvement


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

Seeing all of your progress this weekend has made me very jealous, ridiculous burns made me decide to not get on the bike monday as I thought it would be better to relax, get plenty of fluids on and try and ease them away. That said the 100mile charity weekend is this upcoming weekend and I am very excited. The only issue is whether my bike is clean enough/do I need to buy a quick link just in case.


----------



## RWright (8 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Seeing all of your progress this weekend has made me very jealous, ridiculous burns made me decide to not get on the bike monday as I thought it would be better to relax, get plenty of fluids on and try and ease them away. That said the 100mile charity weekend is this upcoming weekend and I am very excited. The only issue is whether my bike is clean enough/do I need to buy a quick link just in case.


 
Buy the quick link, you may need it eventually, get it over with. 

I just did one of my 15 mile tracks today. The recent weather has me feeling a little flat so I went a little harder today and worked some on cadence (watching the Giro d'Italia got me pumped up ). I was able to get a 16 mph average in breezy but decent conditions. It was the best workout ride I have had in a while, I feel better already from it.


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Buy the quick link, you may need it eventually, get it over with.
> 
> I just did one of my 15 mile tracks today. The recent weather has me feeling a little flat so I went a little harder today and worked some on cadence (watching the Giro d'Italia got me pumped up ). I was able to get a 16 mph average in breezy but decent conditions. It was the best workout ride I have had in a while, I feel better already from it.


 

Does watching it make you jealous of the fantini livery? I would love a bright yellow bike/kit


----------



## RWright (8 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Does watching it make you jealous of the fantini livery? I would love a bright yellow bike/kit


 
You read my mind.


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

RWright said:


> You read my mind.


 
I hope you aren't humoring me. The obscenely coloured teams are the ones I care about more than my Roundel adorned compatriot


----------



## DaveyM (8 May 2013)

I have finally fitted my new tyres so after much swearing and cursing I managed to get out for 10km just to give them a try (meant to be a rest day)
I now just need to buy some new THUMBS to replace the ones I destroyed fitting these new tyres.


----------



## RWright (8 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I hope you aren't humoring me. The obscenely coloured teams are the ones I care about more than my Roundel adorned compatriot


 
No, I like them. If someone runs over you wearing one of those they cant use the I didn't see him excuse. They would just about have to be charged with attempted murder.  I love those bright uniforms. I wear one of these most days until it gets too hot around here. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Walls-Men-s-Full-ANSI-2-High-Visibility-Safety-Vest/15727711

I like those bright shoes they wear, my next shoes might be some bright ones.


----------



## DaveyM (8 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I like those bright shoes they wear, my next shoes might be some bright ones.


 
Noooo!
Shorts should only ever be black


----------



## RWright (8 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I have finally fitted my new tyres so after much swearing and cursing I managed to get out for 10km just to give them a try (meant to be a rest day)
> I now just need to buy some new THUMBS to replace the ones I destroyed fitting these new tyres.


 
I have blistered a thumb or two with tires. Time to wear them out now.


----------



## RWright (8 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Noooo!
> Shorts should only ever be black


 
I will have to agree with that.


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

RWright said:


> No, I like them. If someone runs over you wearing one of those they cant use the I didn't see him excuse. They would just about have to be charged with attempted murder.  I love those bright uniforms. I wear one of these most days until it gets too hot around here. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Walls-Men-s-Full-ANSI-2-High-Visibility-Safety-Vest/15727711
> 
> I like those bright shoes they wear, my next shoes might be some bright ones.


 

White shoes, white shorts, bright top.


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I have finally fitted my new tyres so after much swearing and cursing I managed to get out for 10km just to give them a try (meant to be a rest day)
> I now just need to buy some new THUMBS to replace the ones I destroyed fitting these new tyres.


I know how you feel, I almost flipped out when I had to change an inner tube after having my bike for around 3 weeks. I was close to binning the bike


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Noooo!
> Shorts should only ever be black


black shorts, shmack smorks


----------



## AndyPeace (8 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I know how you feel, I almost flipped out when I had to change an inner tube after having my bike for around 3 weeks. I was close to binning the bike


 
Getting to be a dab hand at this now, as I regularly change the tires to go off road. The trick is to push the edge of the tire (the bead) into the middle of the rim, where the circumference is smaller. This makes removing and fitting a tire much easier.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Seeing all of your progress this weekend has made me very jealous, ridiculous burns made me decide to not get on the bike monday as I thought it would be better to relax, get plenty of fluids on and try and ease them away. That said the 100mile charity weekend is this upcoming weekend and I am very excited. The only issue is whether my bike is clean enough/do I need to buy a *quick link* just in case.


I have two now since I got the new chain.
Edit - Mind I have chain tool as well so it's not really a problem.


----------



## spooks (9 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, how can you go out and leave this pair any length of time. Lol
> 
> 
> Mo1959 said:
> ...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

Well I guess the new gear ratios suite me better, as I set 9 p.b.'s 7 2nd's and a 3rd, and some were against the wind
According to sporttracks I had 15mph winds coming at me from about the 10 o'clock postion as i was riding, this section
http://app.strava.com/activities/53236645#962342365
I cut the time by 22's and went from 15.9mph to 17.4 avg grade 0.4%
http://app.strava.com/activities/53236645#962342365

http://app.strava.com/activities/53236645


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

Well so far my rides this month have been in stronger winds than last.


----------



## Nomadski (9 May 2013)

23mph winds put pay to my planned ride today. Really should have gone out yesterday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> 23mph winds put pay to my planned ride today. Really should have gone out yesterday.


 
I don't blame you, it was not nice biking home tonight, BBC reckoned 25mph for me tonight, so God knows what the gusts were, a couple of times I thought I was going to get blown off, still scalped a couple of people and got another 50 miles in today (two rides to and from work)



Nice ride you did Nigel, and Mo keeps on going and going, I reckon she is a robot from the future


----------



## boybiker (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't blame you, it was not nice biking home tonight, BBC reckoned 25mph for me tonight, so God knows what the gusts were, a couple of times I thought I was going to get blown off, still scalped a couple of people and got another 50 miles in today (two rides to and from work)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride you did Nigel, and Mo keeps on going and going, I reckon she is a robot from the future


 
The wind down here has really picked up and it was a side wind coming home but I managed to average 19.3 MPH !! For some reason I just had the legs today and felt really good on the ride home 

http://app.strava.com/activities/53273942


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> The wind down here has really picked up and it was a side wind coming home but I managed to average 19.3 MPH !! For some reason I just had the legs today and felt really good on the ride home
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53273942


Bloomin heck........I'd need a strong tail wind to average that!


----------



## Nomadski (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't blame you, it was not nice biking home tonight, BBC reckoned 25mph for me tonight, so God knows what the gusts were, a couple of times I thought I was going to get blown off, still scalped a couple of people and got another 50 miles in today (two rides to and from work)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ride you did Nigel, and Mo keeps on going and going, I reckon she is a robot from the future


 
Well done on the ride, though being a commute I guess you had little choice!

Futuristic Scottish Cyborgs on Bikes...My dad used to warn me about such things!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> The wind down here has really picked up and it was a side wind coming home but I managed to average 19.3 MPH !! For some reason I just had the legs today and felt really good on the ride home
> 
> That's a great effort
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53273942





Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin heck........I'd need a strong tail wind to average that!


 
I'd need a car


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice ride you did Nigel, and Mo keeps on going and going, I reckon she is a robot from the future


I wish I was.......I could do with a metal backside.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done on the ride, though being a commute I guess you had little choice!
> 
> Futuristic Scottish Cyborgs on Bikes...My dad used to warn me about such things!


 
I only live 5 miles from work, but it is a lot less stressful taking longer routes than the direct route which is along the busy roads of Leicester.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish I was.......I could do with a metal backside.


 
With the weather you have, it would only rust


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> With the weather you have, it would only rust


Ha, ha..........true. I have my eye on yet another saddle to try. Can't afford to waste much more on them but this one is cheap and gets good reviews. I believe it is supplied on some audax type bikes.

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/passport-navigator-saddle-prod23602/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha..........true. I have my eye on yet another saddle to try. Can't afford to waste much more on them but this one is cheap and gets good reviews. I believe it is supplied on some audax type bikes.
> 
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/passport-navigator-saddle-prod23602/


I dont have a problem with the one I got the other month now. Though i still get a little sore after a while, though it's not really saddle related as far as I know, the new shorts have helped.
Oh and the cybermen are on at the weekend so have a word with the Doctor they have an anti rust alloy I think.


----------



## MaxInc (9 May 2013)

Never mind cycling in these winds, I was pushing hard just by walking with my daughter from school ... With heavy rain forecasted for tomorrow I guess it's time for a short break.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Never mind cycling in these winds, I was pushing hard just by walking with my daughter from school ... With heavy rain forecasted for tomorrow I guess it's time for a short break.


Don't blame you. Detest the wind myself. It's one of the reasons I go out so early in the morning. You sometimes get a couple of hours before it picks up.


----------



## boybiker (9 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd need a car


 
You would have been one of the 50+ cars I over took . If it wasn't for the cars clogging up the roads and the traffic lights I probably would have got an average of 20 MPH+ ! Pretty happy considering I'm on the standard tyres my bike come with!

I bought some Michelin pro 4's but I just need to get some lighter wheels for them to go on now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Never mind cycling in these winds, I was pushing hard just by walking with my daughter from school ... With heavy rain forecasted for tomorrow I guess it's time for a *short break*.


I had one of those this week, fitting a new chainset ect.. guess what it was sunny.


----------



## MaxInc (9 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had one of those this week, fitting a new chainset ect.. guess what it was sunny.


 
Good to know, keep the non essential maintenance and upgrade tasks for the rainy days  I need to tighten some spokes on both bikes and clean them up, I guess I'll be doing these tomorrow.


----------



## stevey (9 May 2013)

Same here too very windy and rain = enforced rest day try and get out tomorrow though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

I will be out, hospital and 10.30, I have been snowed on, hailed on, rained on blown about, at least its warm now. I get wet i get wet, cant get any wetter than on a fishing boat (I used to work on creels boast off the coast of Skye). I just am not keen on setting off in the wet, body being cold ect..


----------



## stevey (9 May 2013)

I know its a while away yet but have been given the green light in sept to get my first road bike....


----------



## boybiker (9 May 2013)

stevey said:


> I know its a while away yet but have been given the green light in sept to get my first road bike....


 
Congratulations, have you got a bike in mind?


----------



## stevey (9 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Congratulations, have you got a bike in mind?


 
These are two i have been looking at will be going to the cycle show in brum in sept though to have a good look and try a few was looking at the T3 but all sold out around here

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/allez-compact-2013-road-bike-ec040963

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-5-2013-Road-Bike_56261.htm


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2013)

stevey said:


> These are two i have been looking at will be going to the cycle show in brum in sept though to have a good look and try a few was looking at the T3 but all sold out around here
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/allez-compact-2013-road-bike-ec040963
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-5-2013-Road-Bike_56261.htm


Have a look at the new Triban 5A


----------



## boybiker (9 May 2013)

stevey said:


> These are two i have been looking at will be going to the cycle show in brum in sept though to have a good look and try a few was looking at the T3 but all sold out around here
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/allez-compact-2013-road-bike-ec040963
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-5-2013-Road-Bike_56261.htm


 
I've got a defy one 2012 model and I would recommend the defy range. I tried a lot of bikes including an Allez but I didn't get on with the fit and feel of the bike. Just make sure you get a bike that fits you and feels good for you.


----------



## stevey (9 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have a look at the new Triban 5A


 
Out of stock... god dam it


----------



## stevey (9 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've got a defy one 2012 model and I would recommend the defy range. I tried a lot of bikes including an Allez but I didn't get on with the fit and feel of the bike. Just make sure you get a bike that fits you and feels good for you.


 
Will do cheers there is a facility to try the bikes at the show this year ...


----------



## MaxInc (9 May 2013)

I just love the shape of the Allez's frame!


----------



## DaveyM (9 May 2013)

The wind was a factor today, but I had to go out and do 11.5 miles.
The massive made me do it!


----------



## RWright (10 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> The wind was a factor today, but I had to go out and do 11.5 miles.
> The massive made me do it!


 
My first ride today was windy. I still had plenty of daylight left later and the winds calmed and I saw everyone had their little green shield things on Strava, so I wanted one too.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've got a defy one 2012 model and I would recommend the defy range. I tried a lot of bikes including an Allez but I didn't get on with the fit and feel of the bike. Just make sure you get a bike that fits you and feels good for you.


+1 for the Defy.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2013)

RWright said:


> My first ride today was windy. I still had plenty of daylight left later and the winds calmed and I saw everyone had their little green shield things on Strava, so I wanted one too.


Glad you got your green shield 
Wind has changed direction here today so had it in my face coming back uphill which I hate. Really knocked my speed back compared with yesterday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you got your green shield
> Wind has changed direction here today so had it in my face coming back uphill which I hate. Really knocked my speed back compared with yesterday.


Ditto, but I went into it to start, though it didn't give me much of a tail, with the gusts.
I did get 5 p.b's 12's off this one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/53426521#966647989

http://app.strava.com/activities/53426521


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2013)

Isn't it strange how two days can feel so different. I will never find cycling effortless but yesterday felt smooth, comfortable and enjoyable.......move forward 24 hours and all of a sudden it felt really hard work, bit sore on the back and not really that much fun. I suppose it is the good days that keep us going


----------



## philinmerthyr (10 May 2013)

Great ride tonight. Very wet and windy so decided to suffer more by taking on some climbing.

Hoping to break 100 miles this week. I've already done 46 miles before the longer weekend rides. I'm planning a 25 mile ride tomorrow and a longer ride on Sunday.

http://app.strava.com/activities/53445959


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Isn't it strange how two days can feel so different. I will never find cycling effortless but yesterday felt smooth, comfortable and enjoyable.......move forward 24 hours and all of a sudden it felt really hard work, bit sore on the back and not really that much fun. I suppose it is the good days that keep us going


Yea but a year ago, you couldn't have done today, I was thinking that, and whats more I didn't really find it that hard, where as similar weather last Aug almost had me crying, as I said on a previous post, I have had the lot thrown at me over the winter, I don't see a bit of wind and rain upsetting my riding much now.


----------



## DaveyM (10 May 2013)

Managed to get my Green Sheild today 

I have a longer ride planned for tomorrow so should be aiming for 100km ish.
well done to those sneaking the miles in even in these windy conditions


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

I noticed Dave well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Managed to get my Green Sheild today
> 
> I have a longer ride planned for tomorrow so should be aiming for 100km ish.
> well done to those sneaking the miles in even in these windy conditions


Well done. Hmmm, all this talk of Green Shields. Remember you used to save Green Shield stamps? Can't for the life of me think which company actually gave you them???


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Hmmm, all this talk of Green Shields. Remember you used to save Green Shield stamps? Can't for the life of me think which company actually gave you them???


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


Yep. That's them.......maybe if we all get our green shields we will be able to buy a new bike.


----------



## User28924 (10 May 2013)

Just got some 25mm conti gp4000s tyres (65 pounds for 2 plus 5 tubes on wiggle), to replace the stock tyres my bike came with. The difference was night and day; admittedly I have yet to do a 'hard' ride on them yet, that's for tomorrow, but on a descent where I just couldn't push past 37-38mph previously I got to 42-43 and felt I still had juice. I'll be interested to see how they affect average speed. Really showed on the corners as well.


----------



## IanA (10 May 2013)

Hi all,

not been online for a while, been busy at work, hence not ridden much....weather today didn't help, but went out in the evening, windy as hell and always a head wind home....even my bum hurt again, felt like I've gone backwards as you can see from my efforts, not the best.

http://app.strava.com/activities/53460265


----------



## Nomadski (10 May 2013)

Went out after an early shift (4.30am till 13.00pm) @ 15.00pm to try and make up some mileage lost yesterday with the winds as it looked fairly sedate in Morden, only to find myself surroundered by 19 mph winds 10 miles in. Also hit the 4pm London to Surrey Friday 4x4 and People Carrier procession which, along with a poorly planned route leading to some shocking cycle paths, some back tracking and one diversion, meant that leading up to Box Hill I had an average speed of 12mph.

Managed to get back on track by the end of the route, back up to 13.4 (Strava) 13.7 (Garmin), and got a PR on the Box Hill Segment I use, still 3x slower than the leaders but a minute and 20 seconds shaved off my previous best, (overall time a snailike 12 minutes 24 seconds still!)

http://app.strava.com/activities/53461909#967284487

Didn't feel brilliant at the end, bit of neck ache which haven't had before, also felt like the first half of the journey was more trouble than it was worth, the second half felt good though, even got another full lycra clad cyclist who drafted me on the Surbiton to Kingston road for about 2 miles, and even thanked me for the draught when we hit Kingston! Usually these guys just fly past me. 

High winds are scary though, I'll take the 1 degree riding weather over high winds any day.

http://app.strava.com/activities/53461909

(And no clipless moments!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

Just nipped out to do a few miles to get my 500Km shield and got this KOM 1 of 2
http://app.strava.com/activities/53468977#967420421
But more importantly an improvement of 12's 10.9mph to 12.5mph avg grade 3.4%


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out after an early shift (4.30am till 13.00pm) @ 15.00pm to try and make up some mileage lost yesterday with the winds as it looked fairly sedate in Morden, only to find myself surroundered by 19 mph winds 10 miles in. Also hit the 4pm London to Surrey Friday 4x4 and People Carrier procession which, along with a poorly planned route leading to some shocking cycle paths, some back tracking and one diversion, meant that leading up to Box Hill I had an average speed of 12mph.
> 
> Managed to get back on track by the end of the route, back up to 13.4 (Strava) 13.7 (Garmin), and got a PR on the Box Hill Segment I use, still 3x slower than the leaders but a minute and 20 seconds shaved off my previous best, (overall time a snailike 12 minutes 24 seconds still!)
> 
> ...


I have done that sometimes on the latter half of a ride, though more usually my avg goes down.
I agree about the winds, but you know I am getting use to them, it doesn't sap me like it did last year, i try a plan my routes so the home leg is in the prevailing wind direction, but you can't always do that.
Love the pano, though i would have put a grad on the sky, just a touch. (mind it doesn't all ways work), if you underexpose a little it will bring detail into the sky, and it's easier to recover shadows than highlights. (if you already know this please destroy this message)
I ain't even looking at the bike one, prefer the colour I am to that of a Martian.


----------



## boybiker (10 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out after an early shift (4.30am till 13.00pm) @ 15.00pm to try and make up some mileage lost yesterday with the winds as it looked fairly sedate in Morden, only to find myself surroundered by 19 mph winds 10 miles in. Also hit the 4pm London to Surrey Friday 4x4 and People Carrier procession which, along with a poorly planned route leading to some shocking cycle paths, some back tracking and one diversion, meant that leading up to Box Hill I had an average speed of 12mph.
> 
> Managed to get back on track by the end of the route, back up to 13.4 (Strava) 13.7 (Garmin), and got a PR on the Box Hill Segment I use, still 3x slower than the leaders but a minute and 20 seconds shaved off my previous best, (overall time a snailike 12 minutes 24 seconds still!)
> 
> ...


Wow great pictures of the view and bike! There is a nice view over the whole of Maidstone you can see for miles on a bright day. It's just the gruelling climb up the hill that puts me off going up there more often!


----------



## RWright (10 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. That's them.......maybe if we all get our green shields we will be able to buy a new bike.


 
 I guess the younger folks might not get that. We had green stamps here too, they even had a shield too. I haven't thought about those things in a long time.


----------



## stevey (10 May 2013)

Not so windy tonight so went for a little 8 miler as i didn't go out yesterday

http://app.strava.com/activities/53478199

Every little helps....


----------



## Nomadski (10 May 2013)

I should add something I learnt while on my ride today. While holding a mule bar when riding, it is best for a firmer grip than merely two fingers, as an unseen and highly erratic section of tarmac may jolt you so as to send the uneaten mule bar flying thru the air and landing somewhere in the vicinity of the rear tyre.

Fortunately spares were at hand!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Not so windy tonight so went for a little 8 miler as i didn't go out yesterday
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53478199
> 
> Every little helps....


So it does.
This is the challenge leader
The last week he has done 7,300 miles in 3hr's 1min. 2433mph.
I want his bike and what he eats.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


>


 
Those pedals are too small and nowhere near black enough.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I should add something I learnt while on my ride today. While holding a mule bar when riding, it is best for a firmer grip than merely two fingers, as an unseen and highly erratic section of tarmac may jolt you so as to send the uneaten mule bar flying thru the air and landing somewhere in the vicinity of the rear tyre.
> 
> Fortunately spares were at hand!


 
You got a puncture from a mule bar?


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So it does.
> This is the challenge leader
> The last week he has done 7,300 miles in 3hr's 1min. 2433mph.
> I want his bike and what he eats.
> View attachment 23111


 

His biggest climb is 13ft which puts to bed my guess, due to his speed, that he was a test pilot.


----------



## AndyPeace (10 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So it does.
> This is the challenge leader
> The last week he has done 7,300 miles in 3hr's 1min. 2433mph.
> I want his bike and what he eats.
> View attachment 23111


 
He barley made 4ft a mile elevation, no wonder he made good time.

EDIT: clearly I'm nowhere near as quick as themosquitoking


----------



## MaxInc (10 May 2013)

Adding on previous post, what saddle bag is that, looks roomy enough for my needs.

Did my first 10mile without stopping (except for a small traffic light), quite windy but managed 15.3mph. Was busy at work and totally misread the forecast with rains apparently for tomorrow and not today as I was wrongly expecting.

I have tightened a couple of spokes on the front wheel but I'm getting some cracking sounds coming from the front wheel. It is similar to spokes rubbing on each other except the spokes on the RS10 front are radial and don't overlap. Could these be the nipples under tension rubbing against the rim? Shall I try some WD40 on them?

Love the black wrapping on your Synapse. The white ones look nice only new / clean in the showroom


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out after an early shift (4.30am till 13.00pm) @ 15.00pm to try and make up some mileage lost yesterday with the winds as it looked fairly sedate in Morden, only to find myself surroundered by 19 mph winds 10 miles in. Also hit the 4pm London to Surrey Friday 4x4 and People Carrier procession which, along with a poorly planned route leading to some shocking cycle paths, some back tracking and one diversion, meant that leading up to Box Hill I had an average speed of 12mph.
> 
> Managed to get back on track by the end of the route, back up to 13.4 (Strava) 13.7 (Garmin), and got a PR on the Box Hill Segment I use, still 3x slower than the leaders but a minute and 20 seconds shaved off my previous best, (overall time a snailike 12 minutes 24 seconds still!)
> 
> ...


 
Must have been nice to be above a trig point, they're normally the highest things around


----------



## RWright (11 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Adding on previous post, what saddle bag is that, looks roomy enough for my needs.
> 
> Did my first 10mile without stopping (except for a small traffic light), quite windy but managed 15.3mph. Was busy at work and totally misread the forecast with rains apparently for tomorrow and not today as I was wrongly expecting.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I could help you out with the cracking sound but I have a very slight ping sound that I can not figure out too. I don't even know if it is coming from the front wheel or front mech. I guess tonight will be a bike on the work stand trouble shooting night. I am glad you mentioned spokes, I need to check mine. I want to get my bikes ready for the Strava Battaglia in Montagna challenge. It looks like it could be a little tough. An average of 36 or so miles a day for two weeks .

Black bar tape is a must for me. If my chain comes off or something similar, I am going to reach down and put it back on without putting on rubber gloves. When on the road I am pretty much going to do any repairs without taking time to put on rubber gloves, even though I carry a pair in my saddle bag. Anything other than black bar tape just won't work for me.


----------



## Nomadski (11 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Adding on previous post, what saddle bag is that, looks roomy enough for my needs.
> 
> Did my first 10mile without stopping (except for a small traffic light), quite windy but managed 15.3mph. Was busy at work and totally misread the forecast with rains apparently for tomorrow and not today as I was wrongly expecting.
> 
> ...


 
If you referring to my pic, its a Topeak Aero Wedge - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/topeak/aero-wedge-with-straps-ec008139

please note there is a quickclip version which has a part which attaches to the underside of the saddle and you can much more quickly remove the bag, otherwise it is the same bag - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/topeak/aero-wedge-quick-clip-saddle-bag-ec033780#answers

Good size though, have 2x inner tubes, Hexus II multi-tool, Proflate Elite inflator, 1 extra spare C02 canister, skullcap, buff, long fingered gloves, 2x missing link still in packet, yellow tinted lens for glasses, and some latex gloves for onsite maintenance and I still hadn't unzipped the central zipper for more space.






I would go with the quickclip one though if I was repurchasing.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> If the suns out theres no better place



I was back in Swansea this morning. Took a photo of the apple just for you.

It was wet and very windy this morning though. I must be getting fitter as I really enjoyed the ride despite the weather. I've ridden over 130 miles in the last 7 days. I need 29 miles tomorrow for my first 100 mile Strava week. 

There was a charity ride from Cardiff to Tenby involving about 1,000 riders. I spoke to a couple. They were riding 100 miles into a 20+ mph westerly


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2013)

Not been out yet ,
I have changed the bottom 3 gears from 11/13/15 to 12/14/16, these should give me a better ratio from the 16 to 18 rather than the 15-18, might even get to spin a bit quicker.
This current set almost matches the previous set up I had 1 & 2 on the 30th with a 28 and 24 is almost identical to the 26 with 24 and 21 and like wise on the 52 ring the 12/14/16 almost the same as 48 & 11/13/15. The 40th ring is now slightly lower than the 38th was set up, so again should be easier to spin.
The only problem is the bottom three are from a cheaper cassette if this works well there is an HG50 with the same ratios.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I was back in Swansea this morning. Took a photo of the apple just for you.
> 
> It was wet and very windy this morning though. I must be getting fitter as I really enjoyed the ride despite the weather. I've ridden over 130 miles in the last 7 days. I need 29 miles tomorrow for my first 100 mile Strava week.
> 
> ...


You can do it Phil, and well done on the distance so far, the fitness does sort of creep up on you.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> the fitness does sort of creep up on you.


 
...........along with the tiredness  Tomorrow morning still looks reasonable so might just do a short easy ride then really must have a couple of days off I think. Monday and Tuesday are looking wet and windy anyway so that will coincide nicely!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> If you referring to my pic, its a Topeak Aero Wedge - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/topeak/aero-wedge-with-straps-ec008139
> 
> please note there is a quickclip version which has a part which attaches to the underside of the saddle and you can much more quickly remove the bag, otherwise it is the same bag - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/topeak/aero-wedge-quick-clip-saddle-bag-ec033780#answers
> 
> ...


You must pack yours better than me  I can't seem to fit all that in. Is yours the large or medium? I really like them as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ...........along with the tiredness  Tomorrow morning still looks reasonable so might just do a short easy ride then really must have a couple of days off I think. Monday and Tuesday are looking wet and windy anyway so that will coincide nicely!


Not sure if your ticker has been updated from your ride this morning, if it has, I look forward to passing your yearly target.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure if your ticker has been updated from your ride this morning, if it has, I look forward to passing your yearly target.


I tried to change the target for the year to 4000 but it doesn't seem to have worked??


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You must pack yours better than me  I can't seem to fit all that in. Is yours the large or medium? I really like them as well.


I can get all that and some lunch and arm warmers leg/leg warmers, so must be about the same size.


----------



## Nomadski (11 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You must pack yours better than me  I can't seem to fit all that in. Is yours the large or medium? I really like them as well.


 
Its the large, Mo. Aero Wedge Pack Large, 1.48-1.97L, 90.120ci, 165g / 5.81oz.


----------



## boybiker (11 May 2013)

No ride today yet, the weather was terrible this morning. Then it was lovely sunshine so I went into town to pick up my new chain from the post office collections place. I then fitted it but half way through it hammered down with rain and it looks like it might again. I hope its ok later as I want to go out just to check this new chain I have fitted is ok as it's the first time I've ever done it!


----------



## Nomadski (11 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can get all that and some lunch and arm warmers leg/leg warmers, so must be about the same size.


 
Yeah mine wasnt full, and I hadnt opened the zip on the middle extension part either.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its the large, Mo. Aero Wedge Pack Large, 1.48-1.97L, 90.120ci, 165g / 5.81oz.


Ahhh. I just have the medium. May eventually get the large at some point then as it seems to take a bit more. Thanks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its the large, Mo. Aero Wedge Pack Large, 1.48-1.97L, 90.120ci, 165g / 5.81oz.


 
I have the same one and it is jam packed with stuff I hopefully will never use.


----------



## boybiker (11 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhh. I just have the medium. May eventually get the large at some point then as it seems to take a bit more. Thanks.


 
I have the medium and manage fine with a tube etc with the expander unzipped.

Talking of storage I just took delivery of my new frame bag today which sits on the top tube I will update with pictures when I get 5 mins. It's the one with the clear see through top section so you can use your phone when ridding which is the reason why I got it. I plan to use my phone with extended battery as a sat nav for new routes or when I get lost.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2013)

Yippee! Got out twixt us beating Villa and the FA Cup Final - I am on half time nibbles duty though which is a bummer!

Short ride - 7.51m / 14.95 av' which is my quickest av' yet. 

If I worked to 1 decimal place that would have been 15mph!  Bit desperate I know.....

Hope you are all having a triff weekend.


----------



## Snarf (11 May 2013)

After having had 4 weeks out as my L4 disc once again slightly slipped out of place in my spine, 7.5 miles in 33 mins 40 secs with no back pain did me just fine on a blustry but dry morning.


----------



## DaveyM (11 May 2013)

BOOM!
60 miles!.

Had a nice ride into Newcastle, then did a Sky ride along the Tyne and back then cycled back home. It was a little windy at times and the sky ride was really slow, however, met some really nice people...got to enjoy the view...great day out all things considered.

By the way I now officially LOVE my bike


----------



## DaveyM (11 May 2013)

Forgot to mention I am now aiming to finish in the top 100 on my cycle log. There are one or two familiar names within striking distance now 

Be affraid !


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 May 2013)

Wish if gone out when I first woke up when the wind wasn't so powerful, but planning a 60miler meant I felt I ought to eat a good breakfast first. 

Anyway, I managed it! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/53584479

Had an hour's kip this afternoon and feeling like it will soon be bedtime, but at least I've made progress


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Wish if gone out when I first woke up when the wind wasn't so powerful, but planning a 60miler meant I felt I ought to eat a good breakfast first.
> 
> Anyway, I managed it!
> 
> ...


 
Well done, but if you had done another 3/10ths of a mile you would have had a metric hundred.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 May 2013)

I've just said that exact thing to my hubby. But never mind, focussing on the positive, I planned a 60 and did it 

Or maybe I should get the bike back out and add .3m to it - or NOT. Pooped.com


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I have the medium and manage fine with a tube etc with the expander unzipped.
> 
> Talking of storage I just took delivery of my new frame bag today which sits on the top tube I will update with pictures when I get 5 mins. It's the one with the clear see through top section so you can use your phone when ridding which is the reason why I got it. I plan to use my phone with extended battery as a sat nav for new routes or when* I get lost*.


Just ask someone.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, but if you had done another 3/10ths of a mile you would have had a metric hundred.


Should you have mentioned that Chris.


Phoenix Lincs said:


> Wish if gone out when I first woke up when the wind wasn't so powerful, but planning a 60miler meant I felt I ought to eat a good breakfast first.
> 
> Anyway, I managed it!
> 
> ...


Well done Phoenix


DaveyM said:


> BOOM!
> 60 miles!.
> 
> Had a nice ride into Newcastle, then did a Sky ride along the Tyne and back then cycled back home. It was a little windy at times and the sky ride was really slow, however, met some really nice people...got to enjoy the view...great day out all things considered.
> ...


Well done Davey

I got out briefly, a couple of new p.b.'s alot of 2nd's.
But slower again, 37.4miles 2.478ft @ 13.4mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've just said that exact thing to my hubby. But never mind, focussing on the positive, I planned a 60 and did it
> 
> Or maybe I should get the bike back out and add .3m to it - or NOT. Pooped.com


I was 5Km short of getting my 500km shield yesterday, so I went and did it.
If you send me the tcx files I will join them and it will look like you did it in one ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've just said that exact thing to my hubby. But never mind, focussing on the positive, I planned a 60 and did it
> 
> Or maybe I should get the bike back out and add .3m to it - or NOT. Pooped.com


 
61.8 or 62.1, it's still a great achievement. The first 60 miles I did I went to bed very early, it totally knackered me out.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've just said that exact thing to my hubby. But never mind, focussing on the positive, I planned a 60 and did it
> 
> Or maybe I should get the bike back out and add .3m to it - or NOT. Pooped.com


I was just short of 100km last Sunday so went around a big roundabout an extra time. The annoying bit was that I forgot to restart my Garmin at one point so had lost 4 miles.

Great ride. The small shortfall means you have a goal for your next big ride.


----------



## User28924 (12 May 2013)

Just did my first 'night ride'. About 18 miles in it was just starting to hurt, and I happened to look up in the middle of nowhere. Absolutely gorgeous seeing the stars like that.

http://app.strava.com/activities/53681788


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Just did my first 'night ride'. About 18 miles in it was just starting to hurt, and I happened to look up in the middle of nowhere. Absolutely gorgeous seeing the stars like that.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53681788


Wait till you see them in the winter.
How you finding the 5A


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 May 2013)

Been busy with work and family "stuff" for a few days. Some great rides being put in all round.
Hope to get out today.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Been busy with work and family "stuff" for a few days. Some great rides being put in all round.
> Hope to get out today.


Hope you make it Brian. I was feeling a bit leg weary this morning so set out with the intention of just enjoying the lovely morning and pootling about not worrying about speed. Only averaged 13mph but ended up covering 42 miles.

http://app.strava.com/activities/53723207

Next couple of days aren't looking very pleasant here. Wind and rain, so I will use this as a chance to take a couple of days off. Can feel the fatigue building up a bit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you make it Brian. I was feeling a bit leg weary this morning so set out with the intention of just enjoying the lovely morning and pootling about not worrying about speed. Only averaged 13mph but ended up covering 42 miles.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53723207
> 
> Next couple of days aren't looking very pleasant here. Wind and rain, so I will use this as a chance to take a couple of days off. Can feel the fatigue building up a bit.


You keep upping those miles Mo, I now behind you again. mind like I said I dont mind a woman in front. 
It might have been a pootil of a ride but still 4 p.b.'s


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you make it Brian. I was feeling a bit leg weary this morning so set out with the intention of just enjoying the lovely morning and pootling about not worrying about speed. Only averaged 13mph but ended up covering 42 miles.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53723207
> 
> Next couple of days aren't looking very pleasant here. Wind and rain, so I will use this as a chance to take a couple of days off. Can feel the fatigue building up a bit.


I forgot, well done on passing 2000 miles this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You keep upping those miles Mo, I now behind you again. mind like I said I dont mind a woman in front.
> It might have been a pootil of a ride but still 4 p.b.'s


You will overtake me and leave me behind in the next couple of days since I will be taking time off. I am sure my body will thank me for it and the dog won't mind getting some extra walks either.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Not sure about that, pretty tired and this starts tomorrow
*Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna*


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure about that, pretty tired and this starts tomorrow
> *Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna*


Definitely not trying that one. Had enough of challenges for the time being but good luck.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely not trying that one. Had enough of challenges for the time being but good luck.


In theory I can do it, in practice, this is going to be a little tough for me.


----------



## MaxInc (12 May 2013)

Having a full rest day (thanks to winds and rain yesterday) paid off nicely today, managed longest ride to date 28km @ 15mph with lots of overtakes (not only women and MTBs) and doubled the suffer score on strava ), PRs on most segments and back just in time for F1. If Mecedes get on the podium, it will be the perfect weekend for me  Go Hami!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Having a full rest day (thanks to winds and rain yesterday) paid off nicely today, managed longest ride to date 28km @ 15mph with lots of overtakes (not only women and MTBs) and doubled the suffer score on strava ), PRs on most segments and back just in time for F1. If Mecedes get on the podium, it will be the perfect weekend for me  Go Hami!


Nice one..........and I agree, I think rest days definitely help rejuvenate you. Looking forward to a couple off myself.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 May 2013)

Did manage a slow ten mile loop with Max complete with the obligatory stop at the village park;







But 10 miles on the old pink apollo feels like 30 on the Triban, it's way to small for me and heavy.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Did manage a slow ten mile loop with Max complete with the obligatory stop at the village park;


Excellent Brian. Glad you got out. Did you have a go on the swings?


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 May 2013)

But of course


----------



## MaxInc (12 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> But 10 miles on the old pink apollo feels like 30 on the Triban, it's way to small for me and heavy.



I took the MTB on the off road tyres on a short trip to grocery store ... It felt like riding a tractor ... fun in a different way but so much harder to get up to speed ...


----------



## User28924 (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wait till you see them in the winter.
> How you finding the 5A


 
Yeah, it's been really good thanks, especially with new tyres. Obviously I now crave a more expensive bike, but it might be a fair while before that becomes possible. Maybe in a year or two. :P


----------



## spooks (12 May 2013)

New furthest ride today. 41.6 miles from Southampton to Romsey, Stockbridge then Winchester and back. My legs were definitely tired by the end. Now I'm going to sit the entire afternoon and recover. A month to go until the London to Brighton. Once that's over I'll find something longer to aim for in the autumn, maybe a 100 miler. From 0 to 41 miles in 20 months isn't a bad improvement considering that I only get to go out twice a week, occasionally 3 times.
http://app.strava.com/activities/53767558


----------



## Billy Adam (12 May 2013)

Nice ride today although did forget to switch strava on until about a mile in. Doh! https://www.strava.com/activities/53751697


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 May 2013)

spooks said:


> New furthest ride today. 41.6 miles from Southampton to Romsey, Stockbridge then Winchester and back. My legs were definitely tired by the end. Now I'm going to sit the entire afternoon and recover. A month to go until the London to Brighton. Once that's over I'll find something longer to aim for in the autumn, maybe a 100 miler. From 0 to 41 miles in 20 months isn't a bad improvement considering that I only get to go out twice a week, occasionally 3 times.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53767558



Well done


----------



## Nomadski (12 May 2013)

spooks said:


> New furthest ride today. 41.6 miles from Southampton to Romsey, Stockbridge then Winchester and back. My legs were definitely tired by the end. Now I'm going to sit the entire afternoon and recover. A month to go until the London to Brighton. Once that's over I'll find something longer to aim for in the autumn, maybe a 100 miler. From 0 to 41 miles in 20 months isn't a bad improvement considering that I only get to go out twice a week, occasionally 3 times.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53767558



Great stuff


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

spooks said:


> New furthest ride today. 41.6 miles from Southampton to Romsey, Stockbridge then Winchester and back. My legs were definitely tired by the end. Now I'm going to sit the entire afternoon and recover. A month to go until the London to Brighton. Once that's over I'll find something longer to aim for in the autumn, maybe a 100 miler. From 0 to 41 miles in 20 months isn't a bad improvement considering that I only get to go out twice a week, occasionally 3 times.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53767558


As Mo and Phoenix both said well done.


Billy Adam said:


> Nice ride today although did forget to switch strava on until about a mile in. Doh! https://www.strava.com/activities/53751697


Great distance Billy well done.


----------



## Billy Adam (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As Mo and Phoenix both said well done.
> 
> Great distance Billy well done.


Trying to catch you up Nigel.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Nice ride today although did forget to switch strava on until about a mile in. Doh! https://www.strava.com/activities/53751697



Kudos sent.
Making me feel very lazy Billy.


----------



## Billy Adam (12 May 2013)

spooks said:


> New furthest ride today. 41.6 miles from Southampton to Romsey, Stockbridge then Winchester and back. My legs were definitely tired by the end. Now I'm going to sit the entire afternoon and recover. A month to go until the London to Brighton. Once that's over I'll find something longer to aim for in the autumn, maybe a 100 miler. From 0 to 41 miles in 20 months isn't a bad improvement considering that I only get to go out twice a week, occasionally 3 times.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53767558


Well done spooks


----------



## philinmerthyr (12 May 2013)

The increased mileage and conditions finally caught up with me this morning. I still got in 20 miles. That's over 150 miles in the last 8 days. I'll take a day off tomorrow then plan a couple of hill climbing sessions during the week so I'll have another hard week. 12 weeks today and I'll be riding the London 100. 

I passed Evans in Cardiff towards the end of my ride so called in and treated myself to a leather Brooks saddle. I now need to do the 1,000 they say it takes to break it in before the 100 mile ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Well I have found out why my rear gears arn't dropping down, the cable isn't moving down through the upper outer cable another trip to Evans in the morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> The increased mileage and conditions finally caught up with me this morning. I still got in 20 miles. That's over 150 miles in the last 8 days. I'll take a day off tomorrow then plan a couple of hill climbing sessions during the week so I'll have another hard week. 12 weeks today and I'll be riding the London 100.
> 
> I passed Evans in Cardiff towards the end of my ride to called in and treated myself to a leather Brooks saddle. I now need to do the 1,000 they say it takes to break it in before the 100 mile ride.


You've got time. Well done on the distance work.


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I have the medium and manage fine with a tube etc with the expander unzipped.
> 
> Talking of storage I just took delivery of my new frame bag today which sits on the top tube I will update with pictures when I get 5 mins. It's the one with the clear see through top section so you can use your phone when ridding which is the reason why I got it. I plan to use my phone with extended battery as a sat nav for new routes or when I get lost.


 
These look good, someone I was out with this weekend had one and I thought it would be good as opposed to my massive saddle post bag I use when commuting/taking more than would fit in rear pockets


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure about that, pretty tired and this starts tomorrow
> *Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna*


 
This could have started a couple of days earlier so I'd have 100 miles done...but no. Bloody STRAVA


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Trying to catch you up Nigel.


You might get chance, not sure how long I will be off the road, Halfords have a gear cable kit for £4 I just have that left, and the new challenge starts tomorrow. Just hope nothing else goes wrong fro a week, need new brake blocks as well (but not this week) never ever remember changing hem so often.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This could have started a couple of days earlier so I'd have 100 miles done...but no. Bloody STRAVA


I am not saying anything.


----------



## Billy Adam (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You might get chance, not sure how long I will be off the road, Halfords have a gear cable kit for £4 I just have that left, and the new challenge starts tomorrow. Just hope nothing else goes wrong fro a week, need new brake blocks as well (but not this week) never ever remember changing hem so often.


Shouldn't be going so fast.


----------



## simmi (12 May 2013)

2 rides to report over the weekend.
I took 2 of my lads on the beginners ride yesterday.
Ben who is 18 and my oldest he is very fit from playing football 3-4 times a week but has never ridden a road bike before and Jamie 13 my youngest who has now ridden 5 times.
All in all we did 39 miles and I was very impressed with both of them, Jamie was amazing he managed the ride no trouble at all and was still quite fresh at the end.
Ben on the other hand struggled having never ridden before his bum and back ached but he stuck with it and was not going to let his little brother show him up.
39.2 miles in 3:15:21 at 12mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/53626657

My second ride was my longest to date.
A club ride to the Humber Bridge.
I have to be honest and say I didn't enjoy it too much.
I had a puncture after about 20 miles had trouble getting my tyres off the rims (very very tight)
Actually crossing the bridge was nice great view and a very impressive piece of engineering.
We were meant to stop just after the bridge but the cafe was shut which didn't go down well with my stomach.
The road we used for the first 10 miles back was duel carriageway which I hate, one guy went missing off the back after several minutes of waiting and a phone call we discovered that he had pulled into a petrol station and phoned his lass for a lift home.
At about this point the weather turned for the worst rain and hail prevailed for the rest of the ride.
2 other guys were struggling to keep up so several of us stayed with them and tried to box them in and nurse them along.
This was the right thing to do though it further reduced my enjoyment of the ride I was cold and was riding too slow so was unable to generate enough heat.
I had wanted to do my first hundred but decided it was best to get home as quick as possible as I was wet, cold and miserable.
90.1 mile in 5:23:14 at 16.7 mph with for me a very low average heart rate of 131bpm
http://app.strava.com/activities/53626657


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Thought should spread the news of what I've done, the 100 mile ride was more 108 miles, and it was great fun. The speed wasn't high (I was told my group would average between 14 and 15, we averaged under 12) but it was great, day 1 was flat and long, day 2 was a bit shorter but had more climbs, all in all great work.It was nice doing group riding, and I may have a cycling buddy or two from my home town now which will make me less of a loner.

Day 1
http://app.strava.com/activities/53565376
http://app.strava.com/activities/53634391

Day 2
http://app.strava.com/activities/53775741

There were more miles traveled than STRAVA says as I kept forgetting to start recording on my phone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Thought should spread the news of what I've done, the 100 mile ride was more 108 miles, and it was great fun. The speed wasn't high (I was told my group would average between 14 and 15, we averaged under 12) but it was great, day 1 was flat and long, day 2 was a bit shorter but had more climbs, all in all great work.It was nice doing group riding, and I may have a cycling buddy or two from my home town now which will make me less of a loner.
> 
> Day 1
> http://app.strava.com/activities/53565376
> ...


The weather has not been great for speeds though Steve, I was as fast on average going up the hill yesterday from home, as I was coming downhill home. and my brief ride earlier wasn't fast, mind I couldn't change gear to well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

I think it's fixed, still need a ferrul, I dont know what happened to the other one, it's not like they can drop off, at least it's changing up and down, still needs doing right but I should be able to nip out for a quick test and clock up 600km for the May Massive.


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The weather has not been great for speeds though Steve, I was as fast on average going up the hill yesterday from home, as I was coming downhill home. and my brief ride earlier wasn't fast, mind I couldn't change gear to well.


 
The speed was more the group I was in, at the end of day 2 I was pushing a couple to get at to 14-15 on the flat so we could arrive in our group. That said the headwind didn't help at times when we were really climbing open roads/hills. Very happy with distance though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The speed was more the group I was in, at the end of day 2 I was pushing a couple to get at to 14-15 on the flat so we could arrive in our group. That said the headwind didn't help at times when we were really climbing open roads/hills. Very happy with distance though


 
I think what slowed my average on strava is I stopped both ways once to strip (still had shorts and top and shoes on) on the way there, and once to put some leg warmers on, on the way back as it was mainly down hill and whilst the sun was shining it was a little nippy. I haven't bothered seeing if it was much quicker back, even though it was downhill there was still 1,000+ft of climbing, which tallies with the climb up the last bit out being about 450-500ft, with a total over the 37 miles of about 2,400ft (garmin connect says 2,900)


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think what slowed my average on strava is I stopped both ways once to strip (still had shorts and top and shoes on) on the way there, and once to put some leg warmers on, on the way back as it was mainly down hill and whilst the sun was shining it was a little nippy. I haven't bothered seeing if it was much quicker back, even though it was downhill there was still 1,000+ft of climbing, which tallies with the climb up the last bit out being about 450-500ft, with a total over the 37 miles of about 2,400ft (garmin connect says 2,900)


 
I'm not too sure re: stopping time, I think strava takes all of that out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm not too sure re: stopping time, I think strava takes all of that out


 
It does on the segments, and thats what I did to compare them, a segment out and a segment back.
Right I got to go out 13.2 miles and I will have completed 5,000 miles on strava, thats since about Aug 7th and I did another 726.2 miles between 23 of June and the 6th of Aug, (plus some missed miles using the Nokia N95 and endomondo)


----------



## deadpool7 (12 May 2013)

21.3 miles in 1:26 this morning. Both my longest and fastest ride yet.


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Okay, I don't want to sound disappointed with the weekend as I was very happy. Everyone seems to have put some good work in on here as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

What an idiot I am, I had already done the 5,000 miles with the ride earlier I just hadn't put it on strava.
Got I nice p.b
first time at 14mph .2mile @ 2.8% 19's off the lead.
http://app.strava.com/activities/53845753#977587709
I am not going to moan about my knee giving way, makes me sound a wuss.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay, I don't want to sound disappointed with the weekend as I was very happy. Everyone seems to have put some good work in on here as well


So much for the bad weather.


----------



## DaveyM (12 May 2013)

Having a rest day today, working this morning and boring household stuff today 

So many people have done so well


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So much for the bad weather.


 
It's just been blowy here, I don't know what you've endured, but the rain was very light and far apart


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's just been blowy here, I don't know what you've endured, but the rain was very light and far apart


A bit of rain, and some winds, winds were stronger on Sat, today just some drizzle, mind what I call drizzle might be rain to someone else, I used to live on Skye and one year it rained every day for three weeks, it was that bad it looked like Skye it's self was crying there was that much water streaming off the hill sides, I have even known it rain uphill, but it's all about perceptions, you'll see in three weeks people will be complaining it's too hot to ride.


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A bit of rain, and some winds, winds were stronger on Sat, today just some drizzle, mind what I call drizzle might be rain to someone else, I used to live on Skye and one year it rained every day for three weeks, it was that bad it looked like Skye it's was crying there was that much water streaming of the hill sides, I have even known it rain uphill, but it's all about perceptions, you'll see in three weeks people will be complaining it's too hot to ride.


 
People of this land really wind me up when whinging about cold/hot. We're never happy so just use that stiff upper lip and keep quiet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2013)

Another thing people forget June and July are two of the wettest months of the year.


----------



## Louch (13 May 2013)

What does a white four in a grey circle mean when it's beside a strava segment? Had it on a few I have done poor on


----------



## uclown2002 (13 May 2013)

Louch said:


> What does a white four in a grey circle mean when it's beside a strava segment? Had it on a few I have done poor on


 
I think that means it is the 4th fastest time you have done.


----------



## stevey (13 May 2013)

Managed no cycling at all over the w/end due to having windows changed in the house  so out tonight definately come hell or high water....


----------



## Louch (13 May 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> I think that means it is the 4th fastest time you have done.


It only seems to come on routes I'm doing for first time


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Managed no cycling at all over the w/end due to having windows changed in the house  so out tonight definately come hell or high water....


Don't know about hell or high water, but I think winter has returned here. Really cold and showers of what is close to being sleet rather than rain. Fresh snow on the hills. Looks like my decision to have a couple of days off has been timed nicely.

Hope it is nicer down there and you manage to get out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

I will be fitting a new rear gear cable and outers.
It's just wet here not much wind.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2013)

My bike is starting to run a bit rough with the gearing so must need adjustments too. I usually end up making it worse if I do it myself  Would love to pop it into the local bike shop in Perth and get a service and adjustment. Can't really afford it but I might give them a ring and at least ask what they would take. This is one drawback of putting in quite a lot of miles I suppose.


----------



## stevey (13 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know about hell or high water, but I think winter has returned here. Really cold and showers of what is close to being sleet rather than rain. Fresh snow on the hills. Looks like my decision to have a couple of days off has been timed nicely.
> 
> Hope it is nicer down there and you manage to get out.


 
At the moment its sunny with a little wind but i think that's due to change later though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> My bike is starting to run a bit rough with the gearing so must need adjustments too. I usually end up making it worse if I do it myself  Would love to pop it into the local bike shop in Perth and get a service and adjustment. Can't really afford it but I might give them a ring and at least ask what they would take. This is one drawback of putting in quite a lot of miles I suppose.


It is quite easy the rear.
The cables as they run through the outers is maybe all that need cleaning. If you drop the rear mech into the highest gear, you should have enough slack on the cable to remove the rear outer from the frame retainers then give it a good clean with WD40 and put it back, no need to disturb the settings on the mech. It really is just experience Mo.
To set the rear up if you need, you just basically make sure the shifter is in the highest gear, take up the slack on the cable and tighten the retaining nut, go through the gears making sure each moves as it should and that it doesn't come off your lowest and highest gears, if the changing isn't clean just adjust the cable tensioner on the mech till it is. If it's wanting to come off High/low gears just adjust the stop screws.
For the record, It takes me sometime to get right.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2013)

It's the front that seems to be iffy Nigel. Don't know whether it's just the cable tension or whether something has moved but I am getting an increasing amount of noise from the chain rubbing on the front derailleur.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's the front that seems to be iffy Nigel. Don't know whether it's just the cable tension or whether something has moved but I am getting an increasing amount of noise from the chain rubbing on the front derailleur.


 
On the outer or inner ring.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2013)

Mostly on the big ring. Tried fiddling with the screws but doesn't seem to make much difference. I get my tiny pension on Wednesday so may just pop it in and get it checked over if they don't quote too much. Wouldn't mind having it checked over anyway for peace of mind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

Probably a little bit of cable stretch, as the cable has become slack there is not enough tension to move the cage across properly, on the the adjust barrel if you turn it so it tightens the cable this will move the cage further out from the frame, you may need to adjust the high adjust screw to allow it to move far enough, once there is enough tension on the cable so there is no rub, make sure that the chain doesnt come off by adjusting the limit screw (if needed), you will probably get rub in large front large rear anyway, but as you don't use this combo on the road it won't really matter..
You tube explains better than me, especially on a Monday morning.


----------



## Ciar (13 May 2013)

Courtesy of a fellow forum member Subaqua, I did a short 22m ride, he was showing me the greenway and how to get into canary wharf via the limehouse cut, a brilliant ride, very relaxed lovely weather and I saw parts of east london i never knew existed! we also did a loop out on the a13 super cycle thingy, then worked our way back to head home, even caught a bit of sun


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2013)

First road side puncture repair today, did it fine. The one thing with marathon plus tyres is you rarely get punctures, but when you do they are often spectacular and therefore easy to find and remove whatever caused the puncture, in this case a large piece of glass.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's the front that seems to be iffy Nigel. Don't know whether it's just the cable tension or whether something has moved but I am getting an increasing amount of noise from the chain rubbing on the front derailleur.


 
Give it a kick and drown it in GT85, that's my normal approach, or take it to the LBS if it is really annoying me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

Finally made it out on the T3 this morning, just the shorter loop with avg of 17mph. I don't want to overdo it before the night/late shift starts tonight so feet up with tea and cake now!
I'm still not completely happy with my cleat set up, sometimes getting slight pins and needles and numbness in both feet after only 15 mins or so something that never happened pre cleats.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally made it out on the T3 this morning, just the shorter loop with avg of 17mph. I don't want to overdo it before the night/late shift starts tonight so feet up with tea and cake now!
> I'm still not completely happy with my cleat set up, sometimes getting slight pins and needles and numbness in both feet after only 15 mins or so something that never happened pre cleats.


I have them on the least tension, never seem to have a problem, though i did last night, but it the same problem I was having with clips.


----------



## MaxInc (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'm still not completely happy with my cleat set up, sometimes getting slight pins and needles and numbness in both feet after only 15 mins or so something that never happened pre cleats.



Could be that the shoes are too tight.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

Just checked the position of the old pedal pivot point and shoes and it seems I need to move my cleats forward about 1cm to match the old set up, unfortunately they are already at there most forward point. Not sure what to do now,


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Could be that the shoes are too tight.


No, the shoes are very comfortable thanks.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have them on the least tension, never seem to have a problem, though i did last night, but it the same problem I was having with clips.


They are the 6 deg float ones and feel very loose and easy to unclip, I think it's just the position, which I can't move forward as its on the limit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> They are the 6 deg float ones and feel very loose and easy to unclip, I think it's just the position, which I can't move forward as its on the limit.


Another cause could be crank length, it's a bit drastic though changing cranks.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

Yes but it was fine until I put the SPD-sl pedals on. Just reading through some good posts on here and it seems you should lift the seat up to match the increased pedal height, something I hadn't considered before.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes but it was fine until I put the SPD-sl pedals on. Just reading through some good posts on here and it seems you should lift the seat up to match the increased pedal height, something I hadn't considered before.


Along the same line as crank length in away.


----------



## simmi (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes but it was fine until I put the SPD-sl pedals on. Just reading through some good posts on here and it seems you should lift the seat up to match the increased pedal height, something I hadn't considered before.


Was told by my LBS during a bike fit that you should be pushing from just behind the base of your bit toe, if this is any help with your cleat set up.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Was told by my LBS during a bike fit that you should be pushing from just behind the base of your bit toe, if this is any help with your cleat set up.


Yes I'm pushing a bit farther back than that but cannot adjust the cleats forward any more.
Maybe it's just the cheapest I could find;

http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-rbs200-mens-cycling-shoes-144009

Anyone else use these?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes I'm pushing a bit farther back than that but cannot adjust the cleats forward any more.
> Maybe it's just the cheapest I could find;
> 
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-rbs200-mens-cycling-shoes-144009
> ...


No I got a cheap pair of MTB shoes from Halford last year.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_892695_langId_-1_categoryId_271415

Rear gears are fixed, much smoother, next the front, but really it needs a new front mech, this one is a little bent I think.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

I've adjusted the seat up 1cm, it feels ok on a short trip round the estate but will take the Allen key on a longer ride tomorrow as see how it goes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've adjusted the seat up 1cm, it feels ok on a short trip round the estate but will take the Allen key on a longer ride tomorrow as see how it goes.


I always carry Allen keys, and spanners, spoke tool, chain tool, pump, tubes, kitchen sink.


----------



## simmi (13 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes but it was fine until I put the SPD-sl pedals on. Just reading through some good posts on here and it seems you should lift the seat up to match the increased pedal height, something I hadn't considered before.


It seems strange to me, are the threads in the shoes in a fixed position and all your adjustment is on the cleats themselves? That's what mine are like, the hole in the shoe should be in a neutral position to allow the optimum movement in all directions, whether they are a cheap shoe or not I can't imagine why the screw holes would be in the wrong position


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2013)

The screw holes in the shoes are fixed, all adjustment is with cleat movement, so they can't be wrong. Maybe it's just me being a muppet. See how tomorrows ride goes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

Yea but cleat adjustment is only side to side, are you sure the screw holes don't slide forward and back.


----------



## RWright (13 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but cleat adjustment is only side to side, are you sure the screw holes don't slide forward and back.


 
I think Brian mentioned his cleats are SPD SL. Mostly front to back adjustment with some angle adjustment too. I prefer my cleats moved all the way back toward the heel and straight but everyone is different.

Tweaking the cleat position, seat height and saddle fore/aft can take a little time to get like you want. Work it in small increments. Mine keeps changing a little as my fitness increases too. KOPS rule is debatable but I use it as a general guideline for reference. I am not out for power but more for rides with no knee or muscle pain.


----------



## RWright (13 May 2013)

I am ready for a bicycle with electronic seat height and fore/aft adjustment on the fly, shoes would be nice too. .

Anyone from Shimano reading this? I want a finders fee if you patent that.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I am ready for a bicycle with electronic seat height and fore/aft adjustment on the fly, shoes would be nice too. .
> 
> Anyone from Shimano reading this? I want a finders fee if you patent that.


Maybe they could make it heated for the winter and air conditioned for the summer too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 May 2013)

No progress - weather not conducive to getting kitted up at the moment so I'm not going to


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I think Brian mentioned his cleats are SPD SL. Mostly front to back adjustment with some angle adjustment too. I prefer my cleats moved all the way back toward the heel and straight but everyone is different.
> 
> Tweaking the cleat position, seat height and saddle fore/aft can take a little time to get like you want. Work it in small increments. *Mine keeps changing a little as my fitness increases* too. KOPS rule is debatable but I use it as a general guideline for reference. I am not out for power but more for rides with no knee or muscle pain.


I wondered why I have to keep changing things.
For the first time, I have a complete range of rear gears no matter what I am on the front with hardly any chain rub at all, just a little on extremes.


----------



## DaveyM (13 May 2013)

just managed a quick lap tonight 8.5 miles, but finally managed to break into a top 10 on a strava segment


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> just managed a quick lap tonight 8.5 miles, but finally managed to break into a top 10 on a strava segment


Create your own segment just outside your front door and get a KOM. Not sure what sort of a cheat would do that.


----------



## DaveyM (13 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Create your own segment just outside your front door and get a KOM. Not sure what sort of a cheat would do that.


 
Don't have the technical ability to create a segment


----------



## RWright (13 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wondered why I have to keep changing things.
> For the first time, I have a complete range of rear gears no matter what I am on the front with hardly any chain rub at all, just a little on extremes.


 
Excellent, and on a triple too. I have mine without any rub on a double but a triple, nice work. I still try to stay away from the extremes but I still do it at least once about every ride.


----------



## RWright (14 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Don't have the technical ability to create a segment


 
click on the ride you want to get the segment out of, click the Actions button/New Segment, use the slider at the top to adjust it to the part you want...if you want the entire ride, move the orange slider control all the way to the right. If you want just a part of the ride move both the red and green slider controls to select the part you want. Hit next, if there is already a segment similar to the one you want to create Strava will try to use the existing segment, you can select the create my segment radio button if necessary, select a name for your segment, select if you want to make it private (only you will see it), then the create button.

Just keep pressing buttons, you will get it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but cleat adjustment is only side to side, are you sure the screw holes don't slide forward and back.


With Sl's it's mostly forward/backwards with some room for toeing in or out.


----------



## RWright (14 May 2013)

fresh cleats and CF shoes, nice


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Excellent, and on a triple too. I have mine without any rub on a double but a triple, nice work. I still try to stay away from the extremes but I still do it at least once about every ride.


I think when I replace the front mech, I might even get rid of that, but not sure if the middle chain ring is slightly bent, as I have said before Rocky, the front took a knock last Sept, when a chain parted slightly and caught the cage, the curve of the cage doesn't follow the curve of the large chain wheel, it's much closer at the front than the rear of the cage. one of those things I have been meaning to get, but other things crop up, next week maybe. The rear run smooth, apart from the cassette is a mix of an HG41 8sp (28/24/21/18) and cheap 7sp (16/14/12). If I cant afford an 8 sp shifter soon, there is an HG50 28-12 (same ratios) for about £16 knocking about on the net.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> With Sl's it's mostly forward/backwards with some room for toeing in or out.


My mistake, I wasn't really paying a lot of attention yesterday, what with the bike, and work on pictures.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

I went out to test the new cable and adjustments, last night, and I got this p.b, pretty chuffed as usually I get the lights on red.
http://app.strava.com/activities/54045609#981997719

http://app.strava.com/activities/54045609


----------



## AndyPeace (14 May 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> I think that means it is the 4th fastest time you have done.





Louch said:


> It only seems to come on routes I'm doing for first time


I don't think there's a 'fourth best time', I've certainly not achieved one and I regularly ride the same routes. The only 4's I get are Cat 4 climbs, but that is a four in a red circle. Mystery, got a link or screenshot?


----------



## Louch (14 May 2013)

It's a four in a white circle, can't find it no matter how much I google it. I am on my iPad just now, to load a screen shot will have to send a screenshot from phone to laptop tonight and I will post it thanks


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2013)

RWright said:


> fresh cleats and CF shoes, nice


Not mine though, it was just a random picture that I lifted off the net


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2013)

Just back from a 13 mile jaunt, respectable 16.9avg (for me anyway). No pins and needles in my feet this morning just a dull ache in my right foot, I think that cleat is out a bit, as the right shoe just rubs on the crank arm a bit. So maybe the seat up helped a bit.
I'm going to trawl youtube for some cleat set up guides this morning but I suspect I'm just going to apply rule 5! As I'm not going to give up on them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

Louch said:


> It's a four in a white circle, can't find it no matter how much I google it. I am on my iPad just now, to load a screen shot will have to send a screenshot from phone to laptop tonight and I will post it thanks


 
It means you are the fourth slowest on the segment





Only kidding.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from a 13 mile jaunt, respectable 16.9avg (for me anyway). No pins and needles in my feet this morning just a dull ache in my right foot, I think that cleat is out a bit, as the right shoe just rubs on the crank arm a bit. So maybe the seat up helped a bit.
> I'm going to trawl youtube for some cleat set up guides this morning but I suspect I'm just going to apply rule 5! As I'm not going to give up on them.


Hope you eventually get them nice and comfy. Nothing worse than something niggling away.

I am enjoying my second day off. Partly because my body needs it, partly because of the weather and also the gears have been playing up a bit and I think I managed to make them even worse so just back from Perth putting it into the bike shop for a service and check up and maybe a new chain if he thinks it needs it. Hopefully it will be running much better when I get it back. Thinks he will have it ready for tomorrow. Great little firm been established for years. Wish I could afford to put more business their way but money is a bit tight.

If it is nice tomorrow morning might just have a pootle on the hybrid. I've decided to cut back a wee bit on the mileage. Can't afford to replace parts too often doing big miles and wearing components out too quickly.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2013)

After checking the many online videos for cleat fitting it seems I need to move them back not forward! Told You I was a numpty. Will have another go tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you eventually get them nice and comfy. Nothing worse than something niggling away.
> 
> I am enjoying my second day off. Partly because my body needs it, partly because of the weather and also the gears have been playing up a bit and I think I managed to make them even worse so just back from Perth putting it into the bike shop for a service and check up and maybe a new chain if he thinks it needs it. Hopefully it will be running much better when I get it back. Thinks he will have it ready for tomorrow. Great little firm been established for years. Wish I could afford to put more business their way but money is a bit tight.
> 
> If it is nice tomorrow morning might just have a pootle on the hybrid. I've decided to cut back a wee bit on the mileage.* Can't afford to replace parts too often doing big miles and wearing components out too quickly.*


 
I'm getting to the stage where I need to put on the second new chain of the year onto my hybrid and possibly a new cassette as well (last one being I think last November)


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2013)

I was just looking online at chains, does the cassette dictate which chain you need? Any recommendations or is it just you get what you pay for?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I was just looking online at chains, does the cassette dictate which chain you need? Any recommendations or is it just you get what you pay for?


To some degree, you can use 9sp chains on 8sps, and vica-versa (I think, but more chance of chain rub on the front mech),sprocket width for an 8sp is 1.8mm 9sp 1.78mm, not sure about 10sp on 9sp's the difference between the sprockets is 0.18mm compared with 0.02mm 8-9sps.
I use a mix of 7 and 8sp sprockets on my rear, and its pretty much fine, sometimes need to trim it a little.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

The above is for Shimano.


----------



## Raleigh_Grifter (14 May 2013)

Hello peoples. newbie to this part of the forum. Only taken cycling up in the last 4 weeks or so, after never having been on a bike for a dozen years!

I'm training for a hilly 63 mile charity ride at end of June. I've so far recorded 13, 13, 17, 24, 25 and 30 miles, which I don't think is too bad from scratch. I've got a cross bike, not a road bike, so I'm not as fast as I could be. Averaging 11-13 mph.

http://app.strava.com/activities/53758257

I'm still a bit worried by the hills in this charity ride, as there are over 1,200 metres of ascent, and I am struggling on hills. The most I have done was on the 24 mile ride, of just over 500 metres and it damn near killed me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

Raleigh_Grifter said:


> Hello peoples. newbie to this part of the forum. Only taken cycling up in the last 4 weeks or so, after never having been on a bike for a dozen years!
> 
> I'm training for a hilly 63 mile charity ride at end of June. I've so far recorded 13, 13, 17, 24, 25 and 30 miles, which I don't think is too bad from scratch. I've got a cross bike, not a road bike, so I'm not as fast as I could be. Averaging 11-13 mph.
> 
> ...


You've done very well so far, though you are looking at double the time in the saddle you have done so far, spend as much time riding as you can, but do some short hard climbs, and some more relaxed ones, the only way to overcome hills, is to do them as often as possible.


----------



## Raleigh_Grifter (14 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You've done very well so far, though you are looking at double the time in the saddle you have done so far, spend as much time riding as you can, but do some short hard climbs, and some more relaxed ones, the only way to overcome hills, is to do them as often as possible.


 
Thanks Nigel. I think I am doing ok so far all in all. I've started another thread about the hills on this bike, as I used to quite enjoy them as a younger man. I guess I'll find out in the next few weeks just how tough the hills are going to be on the day.

We will no doubt have breaks on the day, but 5½ hours in the saddle is probably a completely different beast to what I've done.

What sort of time in the saddle do you reckon I would need to reach in training order to be able to do the event ok? I was thinking 4½ hours and maybe mid 50's miles?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

Well taking an average of 12mph 4 1/2hrs 54 miles. I wasn't doing that after just 6 rides, even now I dont often do 50+ miles (but it's a separate issue), remember to rest a few days before.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I was just looking online at chains, does the cassette dictate which chain you need? Any recommendations or is it just you get what you pay for?


I've no idea, all I do is go to the LBS and ask them how much and how long they need the bike for. I normally accept the price and haggle on the time


----------



## User28924 (14 May 2013)

Never been so wet in my life.


----------



## Louch (14 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It means you are the fourth slowest on the segment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On one I am the slowest


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2013)

Nice day - eventually!

12.00m / 15.03mph av' - which I am very happy with.

Even got a bit muddy on a canal path too!

Have a good evening all.


----------



## J4MIE_P (14 May 2013)

Hey Guys,

Finally joined the forum after spending the last month reading and taking everything in so I thought the least I could do was start to contribute back  

I'm from Stamford just outside Peterborough and only really started cycling this year and usually average around 50-75 miles a week. 

Looking forward to posting some of my rides 

EDIT: Also added my Strava link for anyone interested;
http://app.strava.com/athletes/2038470


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Never been so wet in my life.


Never been swimming then.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally joined the forum after spending the last month reading and taking everything in so I thought the least I could do was start to contribute back
> 
> ...


Jamie, just keep at it.


----------



## J4MIE_P (14 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Jamie, just keep at it.



Thanks Nigel,

Getting easier each time I head out  

Aiming to break 100 for the week, fingers crossed!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally joined the forum after spending the last month reading and taking everything in so I thought the least I could do was start to contribute back
> 
> ...


 
Welcome - look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## User28924 (14 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never been swimming then.


Nope. Wetter than that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Never been so wet in my life.


 
I got drenched last night in the most horrific downpour, tonight was 20 miles of constant rain




Louch said:


> On one I am the slowest


 

At least you have something to aim for. Seriously, I wouldn't sweat it, the only times you need to compare against are your own, if you are improving your own times, who cares where you sit on a leader board.


----------



## MaxInc (14 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> At least you have something to aim for. Seriously, I wouldn't sweat it, the only times you need to compare against are your own, if you are improving your own times, who cares where you sit on a leader board.



I am comparing with others on Strava but to be inspired not to compete. If a lady can climb that hill in half my best time, there's certainly room for improvement  And if another 500 out of 510 can ride faster than me, I can certainly do better so it helps me push forward and not focuse on finding excuses


----------



## spooks (14 May 2013)

Oops just bought myself a Bianchi. Not quite sure how this has happened but it's rather lovely.


----------



## Andy Smith (14 May 2013)

That's quite an accident, hope your happy together!  Just for interests sake, do you have any children and if so are you happy how they happened or is this the first time you've suffered from this problem??


----------



## spooks (14 May 2013)

Haha no kids, only cats! I told myself that I was only going to look and then go away and think about it. Like hell that was going to happen.


----------



## Andy Smith (14 May 2013)

Good on you, we only get one go at Life so I'm very much for going for it while you can. Have to say they are great looking bikes, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## RWright (14 May 2013)

spooks said:


> Oops just bought myself a Bianchi. Not quite sure how this has happened but it's rather lovely.


 
 

I hope you have lots of fun on it.


----------



## stevey (14 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Never been so wet in my life.


 
Tell me about it got soaked to my under crackers....


----------



## simmi (14 May 2013)

I went for a nice trail run this evening, a friend from my cycling club is chairman of a new local running club and he has been trying to get me to come along for a couple of months. I have always shied away thinking that I would not be good enough. Well anyway I went along tonight as they were having a steady run as most are racing tomorrow. We ended up doing about 4 miles of trail running through some local woods.
I must say that I found it most enjoyable and will be going back again.
I took along my cycling garmin edge 500 which I have used for running before with no problems but this time when I entered my data on garmin connect it said I had done 3.65 miles and strava said 4.7 miles, how can this be surely both sites are using the same data so why the difference?


----------



## DaveyM (14 May 2013)

Raleigh_Grifter said:


> Hello peoples. newbie to this part of the forum. Only taken cycling up in the last 4 weeks or so, after never having been on a bike for a dozen years!
> 
> I'm training for a hilly 63 mile charity ride at end of June. I've so far recorded 13, 13, 17, 24, 25 and 30 miles, which I don't think is too bad from scratch. I've got a cross bike, not a road bike, so I'm not as fast as I could be. Averaging 11-13 mph.
> 
> ...


 
I think I am doing the same ride (in june) and live about 1 mile from you if you fancy a ride out sometime. I am actually doing some of the route this Sat if you fancy?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Thanks Nigel,
> 
> Getting easier each time I head out
> 
> Aiming to break 100 for the week, fingers crossed!


You should manage that without to much trouble.


MaxInc said:


> I am comparing with others on Strava but to be inspired not to compete. If a lady can climb that hill in half my best time, there's certainly room for improvement  And if another 500 out of 510 can ride faster than me, I can certainly do better so it helps me push forward and not focus on finding excuses


This maybe true, but at the end of the day as Chris says, the only times that are important are your own, as it really is a personal progress and fitness, some of the riders have been riding years, and there are some dam fine female riders around.


Supersuperleeds said:


> I got drenched last night in the most horrific downpour, tonight was 20 miles of constant rain


The last time I got miserably wet, was on the way to London in 2008, I was doing a little bit of a charity ride for missing people, (and to do the W.N.B.R. in London), as it was for missing people I decided to sleep rough, (under bushes in open field ect.), I had no way of drying things out properly, it wasn't so bad during the day, but it wasn't so great if you woke up wet, it took ages to get going, but it was June so it was hardly cold.


simmi said:


> I went for a nice trail run this evening, a friend from my cycling club is chairman of a new local running club and he has been trying to get me to come along for a couple of months. I have always shied away thinking that I would not be good enough. Well anyway I went along tonight as they were having a steady run as most are racing tomorrow. We ended up doing about 4 miles of trail running through some local woods.
> I must say that I found it most enjoyable and will be going back again.
> I took along my cycling garmin edge 500 which I have used for running before with no problems but this time when I entered my data on garmin connect it said I had done 3.65 miles and strava said 4.7 miles, how can this be surely both sites are using the same data so why the difference?


Try exporting from garmin connect as a tcx and re-uploading to strava, I think strava may have problems with the fit file format, it might explain differences in elevation, but then again that could just be strava.


----------



## J4MIE_P (15 May 2013)

spooks said:


> Oops just bought myself a Bianchi. Not quite sure how this has happened but it's rather lovely.



Congratulations on the new bike. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## J4MIE_P (15 May 2013)

simmi said:


> I went for a nice trail run this evening, a friend from my cycling club is chairman of a new local running club and he has been trying to get me to come along for a couple of months. I have always shied away thinking that I would not be good enough. Well anyway I went along tonight as they were having a steady run as most are racing tomorrow. We ended up doing about 4 miles of trail running through some local woods.
> I must say that I found it most enjoyable and will be going back again.
> I took along my cycling garmin edge 500 which I have used for running before with no problems but this time when I entered my data on garmin connect it said I had done 3.65 miles and strava said 4.7 miles, how can this be surely both sites are using the same data so why the difference?



Out of curiosity is it worth buying these Garmin devices, not a good example here, but does it offer anything special over my smartphone and cycle computer?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (15 May 2013)

Yay, still getting better

First ride http://app.strava.com/activities/14771205 14.4mph Av
Same ride last night http://app.strava.com/activities/54200137 18mph Av


----------



## MaxInc (15 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Out of curiosity is it worth buying these Garmin devices, not a good example here, but does it offer anything special over my smartphone and cycle computer?


 
Convenience mostly since it gathers all data in one place. I personally use the iPhone in the back pocket with wireless HR and Speed & Cadence sensors attached via BT. It syncs data wirelessly to Strava, Daily Mile, Facebook etc. so no messing around with cables. Can't think of any reasons of why I would need a Garmin ... I'm sure someone around here could provide more insight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Out of curiosity is it worth buying these Garmin devices, not a good example here, but does it offer anything special over my smartphone and cycle computer?


Easier to mount on the handle bars/Stem, easier to connect H.R. and Sp/Cad sensors (though I believe not impossible on some phones)
Using a speed sensor helps with some wayward readings whilst stationary, also no excessive speed readings i.e. 50mph+, timings are also a little more accurate on segments on strava, but as a general how you've done for average speed and distance very little.
I don't utilise mine as much as I could, but I can see from my H.R. readings since Jan how much fitter I am, in that I never reach the same H.R. for any of the rides I did then to now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Convenience mostly since it gathers all data in one place. I personally use the iPhone in the back pocket with wireless HR and Speed & Cadence sensors attached via BT. It syncs data wirelessly to Strava, Daily Mile, Facebook etc. so no messing around with cables. Can't think of any reasons of why I would need a Garmin ... I'm sure someone around here could provide more insight.


The garmin connects to the computer as an external device, so files are easy to transfer and back up. I keep two copies of my rides on separate hard drives. It's as simple as drag and drop, that way you have a copy of the unaltered data, which all website change to some degree, especially if you export it.


----------



## Ciar (15 May 2013)

I was up for buying a garmin, nearly did but I ended up going to Iphone direction, bought a wahoo blue sc, connected it via bluetooth, mainly using cyclemeter app, but I also have strava.. last night did my first turbo training sessions using app + sensor and It was brilliant, could finally see what i was upto.. only downside is when I uploaded the data into strava from my cyclemeter gpx file it was completly wrong.. so next time I will run both apps and see what the outcome is ;-)

but all in all i knocked out the following

37.43 ride time
9.41 miles
av spd 14.97
top spd 19.88
ascent 68ft
descent 69ft
max cadence 106 rpm
avg cadence 83 rpm

I can tell you it felt like 37.43m of riding through treacle or a bloody long hill ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

GPX files don't generally contain H.R. data, T.C.X. files do.
I forgot battery life, the 500 will last easily 12 hours with the light on low, and upto 18 hours without.


----------



## MaxInc (15 May 2013)

Ciar said:


> only downside is when I uploaded the data into strava from my cyclemeter gpx file it was completly wrong.. so next time I will run both apps and see what the outcome is ;-)


 
Like Nigel said, GPX has only GPS coordinates, not may when you train inside but Cyclemeter can export / send ITX files by email which you can upload to Strava and they will provide all the sensor data you need.


----------



## Ciar (15 May 2013)

Cool will try and do that now then.. see what we come up with  cheers gents.


----------



## MaxInc (15 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The garmin connects to the computer as an external device, so files are easy to transfer and back up. I keep two copies of my rides on separate hard drives. It's as simple as drag and drop, that way you have a copy of the unaltered data, which all website change to some degree, especially if you export it.


 
On the iPhone you don't need all that. I only have one device to take with me and charge, and I always have the phone for emergencies and such. I don't need to connect the phone to the computer since it's uploaded automatically to final destination from the phone and no need to backup either since the cloud provider takes care of that and offer historical access to all original data. It's a free service too and the app is £2.99. 

There is the cost of the iPhone to consider but if you already have that, then it's difficult to justify Garmin. Battery can last several hours, I'm guessing 3-4h maybe but for those longer trips, an external battery pack can get easily over 10-12h if not more.


----------



## Ciar (15 May 2013)

Sorted thanks for the pointers, it's now showing the correct data!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 May 2013)

No progress today - it is raining, very windy and the garden weather station thingy is showing 6C.

Accuweather radar just shows a great swirling vortex over the North of England.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/kendal/la9-4/weather-radar/322476

Awful day!

hope some of you had better ones!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> On the iPhone you don't need all that. I only have one device to take with me and charge, and I always have the phone for emergencies and such. I don't need to connect the phone to the computer since it's uploaded automatically to final destination from the phone and no need to backup either since the cloud provider takes care of that and offer historical access to all original data. It's a free service too and the app is £2.99.
> 
> There is the cost of the iPhone to consider but if you already have that, then it's difficult to justify Garmin. Battery can last several hours, I'm guessing 3-4h maybe but for those longer trips, an external battery pack can get easily over 10-12h if not more.


Same old argument, I would never use a mobile phone for serious photography (even though they are capable of good quality image), they are not water proof, and if dropped tend to brake, I dropped my garmin down stairs the other day, lets see a smart phone survive that, it's been dropped on hard surfaces too, one cycle comp I had even left the bike at speed (not due to the fitting, but because I knocked it), I do my own backups because I dont trust others to do it, (it comes from backing up my photos, and always having the original untouched), and have you seen the price for on-line storage for 3+TB of data, not to mention transfer speeds (and we have B.T. infinity at 35Mb most of the time)
If your battery dies it's not much use in an emergency.


----------



## philinmerthyr (15 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No progress today - it is raining, very windy and the garden weather station thingy is showing 6C.
> 
> Accuweather radar just shows a great swirling vortex over the North of England.
> 
> ...


It's better in South Wales. I'm hoping to escape from work early to get out on the bike.


----------



## MaxInc (15 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No progress today - it is raining, very windy and the garden weather station thingy is showing 6C.
> 
> Accuweather radar just shows a great swirling vortex over the North of England.
> 
> ...


 
Last night was freaky around here, winds so strong that I kept waking up because of the creaking roof. Morning was pretty chilly and still windy ... pretty depressing for this time of the year.


----------



## MaxInc (15 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Same old argument, I would never use a mobile phone for serious photography (even though they are capable of good quality image), they are not water proof, and if dropped tend to brake, I dropped my garmin down stairs the other day, lets see a smart phone survive that, it's been dropped on hard surfaces too, one cycle comp I had even left the bike at speed (not due to the fitting, but because I knocked it), I do my own backups because I dont trust others to do it, (it comes from backing up my photos, and always having the original untouched), and have you seen the price for on-line storage for 3+TB of data, not to mention transfer speeds (and we have B.T. infinity at 35Mb most of the time) If your battery dies it's not much use in an emergency.


 
Old or new, it is still a valid argument  The best device is the one that serves you best and some people will be better served by a stand alone device while others by a smart phone.Either solution works perfectly well.


----------



## MaxInc (15 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If your battery dies it's not much use in an emergency.


 
Only worth mentioning that the App will stop tracking GPS and sensor data once the battery level goes down to 10% so you will still have phone available for the next few hours just for this particular scenario.


----------



## Nomadski (15 May 2013)

Ive always personally believed in always using a tool that was made for the job, rather than a jack of all trade, so that is why I switched to my Garmin 800. Has done me great, all sensors in one place, 16 hrs battery life, water resistant, light, has maps so turn by turn navigation is possible etc etc 

Having said that a smartphone with a Biologic bike mount, sensors with BT connectivity and an external battery pack fitted would do the job just as well, albeit more of a fuss getting it all fitted to the bike. Shorter rides wouldn't present any real problem, just get a decent water resistant bike mount. Anything over 2 hours though with multiple bluetoothed devices, gps running and maps if your running that, I doubt a smartphone would last battery wise.

For me, the HR monitor has been brilliant for the Edge, have seen negligible speed increased over time, but have seen my average heart rate drop over 20 bpm over longer distances, so while I don't feel that much better on the outside, I know inside I'm getting fitter!

But use what suits you best, in your own circumstances.


----------



## thegravestoneman (15 May 2013)

Just got my gumf through for my first charity ride, I have left it late as I didn't want to commit to something I wouldn't do. So roll on Sunday and riding with others for the first time in 25 years, no backing out now. I know I can do the distance so I suppose I should just get on with it. If anyone else is doing the Prince of Wales Hospice Ride Good Luck!!

Gaz.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Only worth mentioning that the App will stop tracking GPS and sensor data once the battery level goes down to 10% so you will still have phone available for the next few hours just for this particular scenario.


Pretty cool. I agree with he statement above too, Jack of All trades ect springs to mind too.
I used Endomondo on the N95 (and this is probably more down to the GPS chip) it's tracking sometimes was quite wayward, at least with the Garmin I don't need to worry about charging the phone, as I don't use it now, but it got some of my earlier rides recorded, though I did have to correct quite a few in Sporttracks.


----------



## Leescfc79 (15 May 2013)

I love my garmin, I have the 200 but I'm going to upgrade to the 510 for my Birthday in June as I want HR and cadence, I'm pretty sure my iphone would do a good enough job at recording rides but I also like the fact I can follow a breadcrumb route for areas I'm not sure about (I planned and followed a 100km route on it with no problems a couple of weeks ago).

If I'm honest though I have no real need to upgrade to the 510 (the 500 would be fine and £100 cheaper) but I love my gadgets and if it encourages me to ride more I think it's money well spent.


----------



## Typhon (15 May 2013)

It stopped raining for the first time in a week so I took the opportunity to go out for a little pootle around the local lanes, which ended up in doing 26 miles. Feels great to be finally back on the bike again!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2013)

First ride since Monday morning that has been dry for me tonight. Knocked off 162 miles (in the week not one ride!) of the Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna, I am absolutely knackered.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Same old argument, I would never use a mobile phone for serious photography (even though they are capable of good quality image), they are not water proof, and if dropped tend to brake, I dropped my garmin down stairs the other day, lets see a smart phone survive that, it's been dropped on hard surfaces too, one cycle comp I had even left the bike at speed (not due to the fitting, but because I knocked it), I do my own backups because I dont trust others to do it, (it comes from backing up my photos, and always having the original untouched), and have you seen the price for on-line storage for 3+TB of data, not to mention transfer speeds (and we have B.T. infinity at 35Mb most of the time)
> If your battery dies it's not much use in an emergency.


 
I use a Satmap GPS, bit bulky, but they are bomb proof, I've even smashed one up in a crash and it still worked


----------



## Nomadski (15 May 2013)

Well despite my previous post extolling the virtues of dedicated machines, my HR monitor failed to properly collect all data for todays ride! D-OH.

Don't know what happened, going to assume my base layer pulled the contact strap off its place or something, hopefully this is a one off - although I liked the idea I did average of 70bpm...

Weird day in all, the new tyres felt nice, more comfort, but I wouldn't go out and say they added anything to my feeling of movement. Did feel stickier though so that is something. 15.5mph wind in my face going anticlockwise along the Sawyers Hill part of Richmond Park was nice (!) although I pulled a PR there still.

Hit masses of traffic right at the point I should have been picking up speed downhill from Kingston, so Im taking my 13.8 average MPH with a big pinch of salt. Got bad again in Wimbledon so did a detour to Evans to pick up some stuff, by that point I didn't care less what my speed was lol.

Also, the deer in Richmond Park were all gathered along the roadside which was unusual, normally they chill out about 100 yards from the road inwards or outwards, they were even down by the entrance gate which I found unusual (though in truth this pic is just me showing my new blue wheels of doom). Maybe this is a seasonal thing?

http://app.strava.com/activities/54359118







Still not sure about them blue wheels with a silver bike, maybe should have gone with the digital blue (cyan).


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 May 2013)

Thought I'd set up the 'automatically copy route to Strava' thing through Garmin connect. Apparently I haven't as my latest rides aren't uploaded 

Only just realised this and I'm now without my laptop for a few days. Grrrr! Hey ho, life is too short to worry unnecessarily and it's not the end of the world 

<sigh>

But still smiling :-D


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Still not sure about them blue wheels with a silver bike, maybe should have gone with the digital blue (cyan).



I like it!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/54359118
> 
> 
> Wow. 31.1 mph max. Fab, well done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I like it!


 
X2


----------



## Nomadski (15 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thought I'd set up the 'automatically copy route to Strava' thing through Garmin connect. Apparently I haven't as my latest rides aren't uploaded
> 
> Only just realised this and I'm now without my laptop for a few days. Grrrr! Hey ho, life is too short to worry unnecessarily and it's not the end of the world
> 
> ...


 
Didn't know you could do this at all? What trickery did you perform to (try) to get this to work?



Phoenix Lincs said:


> I like it!





Supersuperleeds said:


> X2


 
Cheers guys


----------



## RWright (15 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I like it!


+1


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Didn't know you could do this at all? What trickery did you perform to (try) to get this to work?
> 
> Erm. I'll try to find the magical (or not in my case) link I found, unless someone on here beats me to it, but I'm heading down your way at min so not got laptop with me


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Didn't know you could do this at all? What trickery did you perform to (try) to get this to work?
> 
> Erm. I'll try to find the magical (or not in my case) link I found, unless someone on here beats me to it, but I'm heading down your way at min so not got laptop with me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Didn't know you could do this at all? What trickery did you perform to (try) to get this to work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I forgot to add, but I have no taste!


----------



## Nomadski (15 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Wow. 31.1 mph max. Fab, well done


 
I pussy out there, could easily pick up another 7 or 8 mph but its a corkscrew bend and while you get Stravites mashing down there on their drops pedaling like nutters, I'd prefer to keep my face intact.


----------



## philinmerthyr (15 May 2013)

I just signed up for the Barnado's on your bike ride in Cardiff on Sunday. It will be good to ride with others for a change.

It says 38 miles through the vale of Glamorgan but I can't find route details. I'll just turn up and go with the flow.


----------



## Nomadski (15 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Erm. I'll try to find the magical (or not in my case) link I found, unless someone on here beats me to it, but I'm heading down your way at min so not got laptop with me


 
Is it Garminsync? Just had a look at that and synced my accounts so will see, be good if it works.

There is a twitter message on their homepage saying _GarminSync was down due to security update applied by hosting provider. It is up and running again now. _although that was 16 hours ago.


----------



## J4MIE_P (15 May 2013)

Just got back from my longest ever ride of 35.5 miles 

Really buzzing from it and really got me wanting to do more. this 100 mile a week challenge is looking possible. 

No Strava link im affraid as im viewing the website directly from my phone.


----------



## Nomadski (15 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Just got back from my longest ever ride of 35.5 miles
> 
> Really buzzing from it and really got me wanting to do more. this 100 mile a week challenge is looking possible.
> 
> No Strava link im affraid as im viewing the website directly from my phone.


 
Well done, great when you come off a good ride and you feel that fresh buzz! Hope the legs are ok tomorrow


----------



## DaveyM (15 May 2013)

Managed to sneak out between downpours, 8.5 miles nice and steady.
I had to work all day outside in the rain and still all I could think about was getting out when I got home  
Great work you guys still getting them miles in


----------



## themosquitoking (15 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Still not sure about them blue wheels with a silver bike, maybe should have gone with the digital blue (cyan).


 
I'm liking that too, it looks good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2013)

Well I am getting slower again, 12.2 miles @ 13.12 mph.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2013)

Another early morning run. Bit nippy at first till the sun came up then lovely. Bike is running sweetly again thanks to my lovely bike shop. Presume it's ok to mention them? J M Richards in Perth. Great, long established firm. Gave it a service, adjusted and re-indexed the gears and fitted a new chain so all is running smoothly and quietly. Shame I can't go somewhere to get new parts for my body............legs felt a bit tired and weary.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2013)

No wind and no rain here in Leicester this morning, shame I had to stop riding and come into work


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No wind and no rain here in Leicester this morning, shame I had to stop riding and come into work


Look on the bright side.........at least you have a job to earn money to keep your bike running well. I was forced to spend money I can't really afford to get my bike serviced and will probably run out of money by the end of the month. 

Still glad I did it though. It is so much nicer to cycle on a bike that is running well again.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 May 2013)

Finally I have got the cleats set up right (thanks to youtube clips) and I'm just back from an eleven mile loop with no problems. I was amazed at the difference even the smallest adjustment makes. Even managed to get up to 30.3 mph on one long straight near home. I'm finding it much easier to get down on the drops now my gut is shrinking and no longer in the way.


----------



## MaxInc (16 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'm finding it much easier to get down on the drops now my gut is shrinking and no longer in the way.


 
I never realised how much I've shrunk until I had to dig out the summer clothes for the holiday. I think I will keep them as a reminder of what a comfortable sofa can do to you  ... I'm now a size M down from XL and still shrinking ... 

On a different note, I have a creaking sound that really annoys me. There seems to be different sources, some from the front fork and some from the saddle. I've taken them of, cleaned, lubed and torqued which improved things but did not eliminate them. I don't remember the bike squeaking when I first got it so perhaps it need a quick service for tightening and all that. They happen more under load when pedalling but can hear them over small bumps during coasting too. It's driving me nuts


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I never realised how much I've shrunk until I had to dig out the summer clothes for the holiday. I think I will keep them as a reminder of what a comfortable sofa can do to you  ... I'm now a size M down from XL and still


Yes I'm with you on that, I'm down just shy of 3 1/2 stone and over 5 inches off the waist and still shrinking. I'm still quite big at 17 st but.......watch this space!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes I'm with you on that, I'm down just shy of 3 1/2 stone and over 5 inches off the waist and still shrinking. I'm still quite big at 17 st but.......watch this space!


Well done Brian. It's amazing what just getting a steady mileage in does isn't it. I feel like I can almost eat pretty much what I want and not have to worry too much about putting on weight anymore. Quite an accomplishment for a middle aged, menopausal woman 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2013)

Well done Brian and Max on the weight loss, should be pulling them PB's in big style!


----------



## MaxInc (16 May 2013)

Just received my 250km badge for the May challenge ... thanks to a useless trip to LBS. Turns out the creaking noise is serious business and needs investigating  which requires bike to be left with them, so I had to pedal back in a hurry, do a PR , take the wheels off and squeeze the bike into the car and drive back to the shops. Not sure if I can get the 500km badge since I'm off to holidays in a week but maybe I'll hire a bike if it gets too boring.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 May 2013)

Just got the lawns cut and then togged up ready for a ride and my god the heavens have now opened - hailstones piling up on the lawn now, thunder & lightening too.

Depressing really.


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2013)

Ive spent the last 25 minutes pondering a ride but I know I cant escape the rush hour slowtraintosnoozeville whichever direction I head in. Pretty sunny and not too much wind from what I can tell either. Also done an early today so been up since 3.30am (almost as early as Mo!). 

May just get some sleep instead...


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Just received my 250km badge for the May challenge ....


Just need to get my backside into gear to get that Strava enabled phone. Then I can play!


----------



## RWright (16 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Shame I can't go somewhere to get new parts for my body............legs felt a bit tired and weary.


 
That would be nice. I am feeling sore and just three days into the Battaglia in Montagna ( I love the name of that challenge, reminds me of the Thrilla in Manilla ) I think I might try two rides today instead of one longer one. I am getting my bikes dialed in, trying to get both my drop bar bikes set up as close to each other as I can for right now (for this challenge), it is working pretty well too, they are very close in seat height, reach to bars, bar width ect., now. I think I have almost as much fun tweaking them as I do riding them. 

Thanks to Brian's post about his cleats I am finally going to try to get my right foot hot spot sorted too, another reason for doing some shorter rides rather than longer ones. I don't want to do too much experimenting a long way from home. I have got it almost sorted but still after about 30 miles I start feeling it on the right foot. I am hoping to do another 100k ride soon and need to get it taken care of.

I forgot about the charity group ride I was thinking about doing this past weekend until it was about an hour too late for me to get there. I am going to go ride their 100k course I think. I did have some shopping to do in a small town and it wasn't too far out of the way to check the ride out in my truck while they were riding. I was surprised how far out the long route went, but it looked like great low traffic roads to ride. I will give it a shot on my own. I am not sure I am ready for a group ride at present anyway. I am a little dangerous still. I don't think they would like me practicing how far I can climb with no hands on the handle bars during a group ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2013)

This is what I was working toward being able to do, and why such a low mileage in the last few days.



Evening Colours by nigelnaturist, on Flickr
Thats one on the local roads I ride.


----------



## RWright (16 May 2013)

very nice Nigel, I saw your 360 pic in the photo section, I liked it too.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2013)

That's lovely Nigel. So restful on the eyes. Could sit and look at it for ages.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2013)

RWright said:


> very nice Nigel, I saw your 360 pic in the photo section, I liked it too.





Mo1959 said:


> That's lovely Nigel. So restful on the eyes. Could sit and look at it for ages.


Thanks, I got this but not really happy with it,


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks, I got this but not really happy with it,
> View attachment 23351


Not sure exactly why, but that one doesn't do it for me either. Maybe too many different angles?? Not sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure exactly why, but that one doesn't do it for me either. Maybe too many different angles?? Not sure.


It's just completely naff, I can think of other words for it it.
It's why i didn't put it on flickr.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes I'm with you on that, I'm down just shy of 3 1/2 stone and over 5 inches off the waist and still shrinking. I'm still quite big at 17 st but.......watch this space!


Like everyone has said well done, just keep at it, it's an amazing achievement you've made so far.


Mo1959 said:


> Well done Brian. It's amazing what just getting a steady mileage in does isn't it. I feel like I can almost eat pretty much what I want and not have to worry too much about putting on weight anymore. Quite an accomplishment for a middle aged, menopausal woman
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Likewise Mo, I some time worry I might be losing too much.


RWright said:


> That would be nice. I am feeling sore and just three days into the Battaglia in Montagna ( I love the name of that challenge, reminds me of the Thrilla in Manilla ) I think I might try two rides today instead of one longer one. I am getting my bikes dialed in, trying to get both my drop bar bikes set up as close to each other as I can for right now (for this challenge), it is working pretty well too, they are very close in seat height, reach to bars, bar width ect., now. *I think I have almost as much fun tweaking them as I do riding them*.


Ditto, or getting something working when others advise against it.


----------



## philinmerthyr (16 May 2013)

Great night for a ride. Got in a 11 miler starting with a 2.5 mile climb into the Brecon Beacons then 2 loops of a reservoir before a nice downhill home.

I struggled on the climb but I'm sure that was because I was straight into the climb with no warm up. When I got home I spun the back wheel and got a grinding noise so I think the bearings have gone. The wheel isn't spinning smoothly so I think that may not have helped.

I trip to the bike shop is needed in the morning in the hope that I can get it sorted for the weekend.


----------



## stevey (16 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I never realised how much I've shrunk until I had to dig out the summer clothes for the holiday. I think I will keep them as a reminder of what a comfortable sofa can do to you  ... I'm now a size M down from XL and still shrinking ...


 
I know what you mean nothing fits anymore my old 38 inch jeans are HUGE.....  even now the 32 inch ones are baggy i am really amazed at how much i have changed considering my past habits with food/real ale . Went out earlier i was impressed with my fitness/progress though cannot wait to get a proper bike.  

http://app.strava.com/activities/54564404#992678705

http://app.strava.com/activities/54564404#992678716


----------



## RWright (16 May 2013)

I got 25 miles in and think my cleat change helped, I just angled it in a little on the right foot.

I was just thinking last night how great it has been not having a puncture in a while. Guess what happens today. I had a really nice ride going on my 16 mile flat TT track too.  I went ahead and did 25 instead of trying for a PR after the flat, it just knocked me out of my rhythm. I think I will go back out after this Tour of California stage is over. A day or two of bad weather could make this latest Strava challenge hard to do.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is what I was working toward being able to do, and why such a low mileage in the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. The pic really pulls you into it, doesn't it? Feels like I want to actually enter the picture


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Wow. The pic really pulls you into it, doesn't it? Feels like I want to actually enter the picture


Thanks, it's all in the processing.Though the lighting helps.


----------



## J4MIE_P (17 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Wow. The pic really pulls you into it, doesn't it? Feels like I want to actually enter the picture



Definitely worth missing the bike rides a couple of times to get that image. 

Really nice. Not been out with my camera on a while especially with its weight I've had to resort to using my phones camera


----------



## Nomadski (17 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is what I was working toward being able to do, and why such a low mileage in the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful image Nigel.

EDIT: Where is your 360? Looked in the photo section but couldn't see it?


----------



## simmi (17 May 2013)

I am on a 24 hour gap between my day and night shifts so like to get a run and cycle in if I can.
I did a nice 4.1 mile trail run last night in 36:19 through 3 local woods which I have to say am really starting to enjoy, i'm glad I stuck with the running. http://app.strava.com/activities/54566366

Today I did my usual before nights loop 22.1 miles in 1:12:33 at 18.3 mph http://app.strava.com/activities/54675994
The weather was cool with little wind so was able to keep up quite a good speed, I was amazed to find I got a 3rd overall on a hill segment http://app.strava.com/activities/54675994#995134356 
I am going to have to stop saying how rubbish I am at climbing




5 pb's out of 11 segments and I think my first average over 18 mph all in all not too bad.
The only thing to dampen my enjoyment was a moron in a white van but I am getting almost immune to them now.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2013)

simmi said:


> I am on a 24 hour gap between my day and night shifts so like to get a run and cycle in if I can.
> I did a nice 4.1 mile trail run last night in 36:19 through 3 local woods which I have to say am really starting to enjoy, i'm glad I stuck with the running. http://app.strava.com/activities/54566366
> 
> Today I did my usual before nights loop 22.1 miles in 1:12:33 at 18.3 mph http://app.strava.com/activities/54675994
> ...


More than not bad. You are faster up that hill than I am on my normal rides.


----------



## RWright (17 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Beautiful image Nigel.
> 
> EDIT: Where is your 360? Looked in the photo section but couldn't see it?


 
http://photographerschat.net/threads/360-degree-photography-tutorial.216/


----------



## RWright (17 May 2013)

simmi said:


> 5 pb's out of 11 segments and I think my first average over 18 mph all in all not too bad.
> The only thing to dampen my enjoyment was a moron in a white van but I am getting almost immune to them now.


 
That is a nice ride!
My worst nightmares when riding are Minivans with moms chauffeuring around a bunch of screaming kids that probably have their DVD players going at full blast. These mini vans have a ton of horsepower for what they are too.
I refer to them as fast movers. For some reason old small Toyota pickup trucks are a menace too. I haven't put my finger on why yet.

The young kids in their rice burner cars with the fart can muffler system can be bad too, but at least you can hear them coming. I know when I hear one I never think ok, here comes Albert Einstein, so I am sort of prepared for those.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 May 2013)

Usual good stuff going on on here - well done to all.

Got out today - 14.54m / 14.47mph av'. Quite a hilly route for me too.

Was lovely and scenic and just glorious out there!

***
I have been fiddling with my 'fit' to try and stop an annoying pain in my right hand. Rotated my bars very slightly forwards/down/anti-clockwise or whatever you call it (?) and bingo; no pain! Wonderful!
***

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Typhon (17 May 2013)

Did a 31 miler yesterday which was shall we say challenging as they are "fixing" the roads...i.e. just randomly throwing stones all over them. Had to keep changing my route and at one point was forced to ride the wrong way down a closed road to avoid the roadworks! Was an enjoyable ride nevertheless.

Just been for a spin on the MTB, did a couple of local bridleways but unfortunately had to go on roads to get to/from them and encountered more idiots than I have in the last few weeks put together . I know it's Friday night but I don't think it's that, I seem to always get treated differently on the MTB. Cars pass closer, cut me up, pull out in front of me, overtake on blind bends etc way more when I'm not in lycra and hunched forwards.

The bridleways were great fun though. I'll have to find some good routes nearby, put the bike in the back of the car and go and tackle them sometime.


----------



## boybiker (17 May 2013)

I've ridden to work and back all week . I've not set any blistering times and felt pretty knackered on this evenings ride home but next week I'm going to try and speed things up a little .


----------



## philinmerthyr (17 May 2013)

Found out today that its cheaper to buy a new rear wheel than change the hub. I've got one on order but it won't be in until Monday so this will be a low mileage rest week.

I'll probably dig the mountain bike out of the shed but after 7 months of riding my Roubaix I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Beautiful image Nigel.
> 
> EDIT: Where is your 360? Looked in the photo section but couldn't see it?


Here.



The World According to Robert de Lacy Nova by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

I haven't been out much the last few days, I am finding things difficult doing both photography and cycling, the photography can be quite time consuming.
I did however mange three short trip today and got
I am quite pleased with this,
http://app.strava.com/activities/54709577#995715172
an improvement of nearly a minute from 12.20 to 11.23.
and this the first time I have ever done it in sub three minutes.
http://app.strava.com/activities/54709572#995715119
The first time I have managed double figures on the initial section of it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/54709572#995715122
and this
http://app.strava.com/activities/54709572#995715120
a slight up hill gradient 0.5% from 3.20 to 3.13 so 1.1 miles @ 19.6mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> More than not bad. You are faster up that hill than I am on my normal rides.


He's only a youngster Mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> Did a 31 miler yesterday which was shall we say challenging as they are* "fixing" the roads...i.e. just randomly throwing stones all over them*. Had to keep changing my route and at one point was forced to ride the wrong way down a closed road to avoid the roadworks! Was an enjoyable ride nevertheless.
> 
> Just been for a spin on the MTB, did a couple of local bridleways but unfortunately had to go on roads to get to/from them and encountered more idiots than I have in the last few weeks put together . I know it's Friday night but I don't think it's that, I seem to always get treated differently on the MTB. Cars pass closer, cut me up, pull out in front of me, overtake on blind bends etc way more when I'm not in lycra and hunched forwards.
> 
> The bridleways were great fun though. I'll have to find some good routes nearby, put the bike in the back of the car and go and tackle them sometime.


 
Getting that on a fair bit of my commute, had fun the other day sliding about on the stuff, and this was on 38mm tyres, I don't think I would have been able to ride on it on the road bike


----------



## Typhon (17 May 2013)

I had a couple of hairy moments with my 23mm tyres alright, almost lost the back end at one point. The cars were going so slowly through them I got held up too! Ridiculous when you think about it, they were more worried about their paintwork than I was about having an off.


----------



## Nomadski (17 May 2013)

Great rides people, Nigel that 360 is beautiful, true work of art. Thanks for the initial link RWright.

Had an interesting day (no photos this time alas) did another early shift starting at 3.30am, got back at 2pm, made a cuppa and a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes and as I got to the study promptly dropped said ceramic bowl on my foot. Much swearing and shouting ensued, and once the sharpness dulled I had a mass cleanup job of rogue corn flakes everywhere. I mean EVERYWHERE! The little buggers even managed to get on my saddle of my bike :O Fortunately I use an old towel under my bike and that captured most of the flying flakes but still...

Anyway, eventually got out, aware of my previous error in timing and direction, followed an initial route done by me and themosquitoking some weeks back which got me to Box Hill with relatively no issues of traffic. However, the zig zag road was closed at its entrance as some "filming" was taking place at the summit. Unknown what was being filmed but it left me looking for an alternative.

As I cycled around the zig zag road route I encountered two cyclists coming the other way one of whom shouted something to the extent of me not having a strong enough character to go up Box Hill - I paraphrase substantially here . Anyways, after the two gimps had passed I stopped at the next junction to get some munchies down me and plan my route, a guy passed me and went up the hilly road ahead. Some 3 minutes later I continued, half a mile later I caught sight of him again. Lost him on the next 2 corners, I assumed I'd lost him for good, but then the next hilly section I saw him at the top so I pushed on. About a mile later I caught and passed him!! VERY much unlike me to catch anyone who was on a half decent looking bike, but I didn't gloat, I didn't fist pump or shout BOOM! I said hey there, got a hey in return and went on my way.

Followed the RideLondon route back as far as Kingston hitting some heavy traffic on the Esher road, still felt reasonably fresh so did a quick detour and got in a cheeky lap of Richmond Park and then home.

Must admit my legs are feeling it, but did (Strava) 53 miles in 3hrs 49 mins, 2,201ft ascent, 13.8 mph average with an average heart rate of 146bpm (most pleasing aspect). Garmin, Endomondo and MapMyRide are identical in their stats, 53.03 miles, 3hrs 45mins, 14.1mph average speed, 2,747 ft ascended (corrected elevation) and 146bpm HR.

Really struggle to understand the weird algorithms that Strava uses, but it clearly is not accurate, at all.

http://app.strava.com/activities/54734300


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great rides people, Nigel that 360 is beautiful, true work of art. Thanks for the initial link RWright.
> 
> Had an interesting day (no photos this time alas) did another early shift starting at 3.30am, got back at 2pm, made a cuppa and a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes and as I got to the study promptly dropped said ceramic bowl on my foot. Much swearing and shouting ensued, and once the sharpness dulled I had a mass cleanup job of rogue corn flakes everywhere. I mean EVERYWHERE! The little buggers even managed to get on my saddle of my bike :O Fortunately I use an old towel under my bike and that captured most of the flying flakes but still...
> 
> ...


 
Lol to the cereal incident, excellently graphic description. I hope your granny would have blushed at the words you used. They do a lot of filming up box hill, i believe the new simon pegg/nick frost zombie movie was partially filmed there last winter.


----------



## Typhon (17 May 2013)

Well done on the ride. I don't think I'd have the energy for that kind of ride after starting a long early morning shift like that!

Strava always robs me of about 0.2 - 0.5 mph compared to my Garmin. It's very annoying indeed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great rides people, Nigel that 360 is beautiful, true work of art. Thanks for the initial link RWright.
> 
> Had an interesting day (no photos this time alas) did another early shift starting at 3.30am, got back at 2pm, made a cuppa and a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes and as I got to the study promptly dropped said ceramic bowl on my foot. Much swearing and shouting ensued, and once the sharpness dulled I had a mass cleanup job of rogue corn flakes everywhere. I mean EVERYWHERE! The little buggers even managed to get on my saddle of my bike :O Fortunately I use an old towel under my bike and that captured most of the flying flakes but still...
> 
> ...


Must be something in the cerals, I had my weetabix, and fair flew up the ones I had today, mind not as taxing as yours but still p.b's on a lot of them.
This was the other thing I was doing today.



Fender Stratacaster by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## JoeyB (17 May 2013)

Attempting my first 300km tomorrow...can't say I'm looking forward to it! Only did my first 200km a few weeks ago... hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew (again)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Attempting my first 300km tomorrow...can't say I'm looking forward to it! Only did my first 200km a few weeks ago... hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew (again)


Just as well your young, I could never dream of those distances. Good luck.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Must be something in the cerals, I had my weetabix, and fair flew up the ones I had today, mind not as taxing as yours but still p.b's on a lot of them.
> This was the other thing I was doing today.
> 
> 
> ...


The amp is turned off and switched to half and not full.


----------



## Nomadski (17 May 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Attempting my first 300km tomorrow...can't say I'm looking forward to it! Only did my first 200km a few weeks ago... hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew (again)


 
That is just mental lol. Best of luck!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> The amp is turned off and switched to half and not full.


Would have made no difference as it wasn't plugged in.
Next time I will just shoot on a black back drop.
Try being picky with this.



Fender Stratocaster (Fractilius) by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Would have made no difference as it wasn't plugged in.


That doesn't matter, i'm half drunk and have no eye for artistic merit but i like music so i noticed it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> That doesn't matter, i'm half drunk and have no eye for artistic merit but i like music so i noticed it.


Just for you.


----------



## RWright (18 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> That doesn't matter, i'm half drunk and have no eye for artistic merit but i like music so i noticed it.


 
You have the clipless moment Giro fantasy team out front at the moment.  Nice work Skeeter


----------



## RWright (18 May 2013)

I went out to ride one of the country roads I checked out in my truck last weekend. It is getting warm here now and staying out of the sun is going to be a priority very soon. This road is excellent, decent pavement and very tall trees close to the road. I was able to get a fifty mile ride in, mainly using the one road I went down and back. There are many others just like it in that immediate area. I can also get to them without having to deal with much traffic, at about any time of day.

I am happy, I didn't even have any run ins with any dogs, but I did forget my mp3 player, so the horses I passed got a little conversation. With it being warm here now, I underestimated my water supply, I only took one bottle. I will be adding some more bottle cages to my bikes now.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I went out to ride one of the country roads I checked out in my truck last weekend. It is getting warm here now and staying out of the sun is going to be a priority very soon. This road is excellent, decent pavement and very tall trees close to the road. I was able to get a fifty mile ride in, mainly using the one road I went down and back. There are many others just like it in that immediate area. I can also get to them without having to deal with much traffic, at about any time of day.
> 
> I am happy, I didn't even have any run ins with any dogs, but I did forget my mp3 player, so the horses I passed got a little conversation. With it being warm here now, I underestimated my water supply, I only took one bottle. I will be adding some more bottle cages to my bikes now.


Sounds like a great ride Rocky. Well done. You certainly seem to be blessed with lovely quiet roads that are in good condition.

Yes, if it is warming up you will need to be careful with the fluid intake.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just for you.
> View attachment 23392


That's awesome but i sense trickery.


----------



## simmi (18 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> He's only a youngster Mo.


Cheers Nigel, at 43 my kids think i'm ancient


----------



## spooks (18 May 2013)

In visiting a friend in Norway at the moment and all I can say is thank god I don't have to cycle around here. Saw a few cyclists grinding up a hill that looked like a proper instrument of torture. Utterly beautiful but a place designed to kill cyclists.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Attempting my first 300km tomorrow...can't say I'm looking forward to it! Only did my first 200km a few weeks ago... hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew (again)


 
Good luck, same as Nigel, I don't think I could do 300km, hat off to you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2013)

Need to do 38 miles this weekend to hit 300 miles for the week, so decided to knock off 18 of them this morning and the do the rest tomorrow on a pootle with our lass. Got up, quite windy but dry, so took the road bike out. Getting on the road bike after a weeks commuting on the hybrid in the rain was like getting out of a Robin Reliant and into a Rolls Royce. Ending up doing just over 40 miles, most into the wind and racked a load of PB's. Saw probably a dozen other cyclists out, despite the wind it is quite warm, or may be that was just me generating heat via my epic work rate, then again probably not.

http://app.strava.com/activities/54823118


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I went out to ride one of the country roads I checked out in my truck last weekend. It is getting warm here now and staying out of the sun is going to be a priority very soon. This road is excellent, decent pavement and very tall trees close to the road. I was able to get a fifty mile ride in, mainly using the one road I went down and back. There are many others just like it in that immediate area. I can also get to them without having to deal with much traffic, at about any time of day.
> 
> I am happy, I didn't even have any run ins with any dogs, but I did forget my mp3 player, so the horses I passed got a little conversation. With it being warm here now, I underestimated my water supply, I only took one bottle. I will be adding some more bottle cages to my bikes now.


 
Good ride that Rocky, you aren't half racking up the mileage this month


----------



## themosquitoking (18 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Need to do 38 miles this weekend to hit 300 miles for the week, so decided to knock off 18 of them this morning and the do the rest tomorrow on a pootle with our lass. Got up, quite windy but dry, so took the road bike out. Getting on the road bike after a weeks commuting on the hybrid in the rain was like getting out of a Robin Reliant and into a Rolls Royce. Ending up doing just over 40 miles, most into the wind and racked a load of PB's. Saw probably a dozen other cyclists out, despite the wind it is quite warm, or may be that was just me generating heat via my epic work rate, then again probably not.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54823118


That's a beast of a ride, good work. I really enjoyed myself out there too today, the legs felt like they were nuclear powered for some reason. Must be something in the air. Would have stayed out longer if real life wasn't getting in the way.

http://app.strava.com/activities/54831629


----------



## MaxInc (18 May 2013)

The inevitable just happened. Decided to take the plunge and join a club run this morning. Took all the precautions, eaten lots of pasta the day before (not really planned but I have taken it into account), charged the phone, got all tools and money, put the wife on standby and got the car ready just in case I need to be recovered.

What a pleasant surprised I had as I comfortably managed 52km at at 13.2mph and it felt so easy and natural. The social experience was incredible, riding together with other people was so uplifting and everything felt perfect. Incredible views, great people, some nice challenging hills, coffee and cake at the finish line. I'm only sad that it ended to soon, I would have loved to be out there for another hour at least. The strange and unexpected part was a PR on a stupid hill which always gave me trouble on my way back but this time climbed it without even realising. Wow ... I think I'm officially addicted now, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2013)

Well again photography wins, been working on images I took yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2013)

Well done. That sounds like it is going to be a great club. I'm sure you will have many more great runs with them.

Just as well I am quite happy on my own because the nearest club to me in Perth is very competitive. Fast club runs, time trials, hill climbs, etc. You are lucky finding one that caters for more modest standards.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. That sounds like it is going to be a great club. I'm sure you will have many more great runs with them.
> 
> Just as well I am quite happy on my own because the nearest club to me in Perth is very competitive. Fast club runs, time trials, hill climbs, etc. You are lucky finding one that caters for more modest standards.


I am happy to ride on my own as well Mo.


----------



## Reece (18 May 2013)

Some good rides posted and Nigel, them photo's are awesome.

I managed a 11miler last night and 10miler today. Purchased my self some new wheels too, Mavic Ksyrium Elite's. Bargain too off a friend. They've only been used a couple of times and virtually brand new.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well again photography wins, been working on images I took yesterday.
> View attachment 23403
> View attachment 23404


Are the guitars your own Nigel or have you done this for someone else? Very nice. It is now extremely dismal and chucking it down here and I would certainly not be cycling in it but going to have to take the dog out before much longer. Thank God for decent waterproof gear these days.


----------



## MaxInc (18 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just as well I am quite happy on my own because the nearest club to me in Perth is very competitive. Fast club runs, time trials, hill climbs, etc. You are lucky finding one that caters for more modest standards.


 
It's actually the LBS that organise these runs and they seem quite popular. They do on the road every Saturday and off road every Sunday and have different groups. This was the social and least experienced group but still pretty nice, there is an intermediate group and a fast group as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am happy to ride on my own as well Mo.


Yeah, I was out for an hour this morning before I even saw a vehicle. Peace and quiet, deer occasionally crossing the road, a buzzard sitting on a fence post within a few feet, etc. Just love it. I think someone yapping in my lug would annoy me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Some good rides posted and Nigel, them photo's are awesome.
> 
> I managed a 11miler last night and 10miler today. Purchased my self some new wheels too, Mavic Ksyrium Elite's. Bargain too off a friend. They've only been used a couple of times and virtually brand new.
> View attachment 23407


Chears Reece, I was always a better photographer than a cyclist.


Mo1959 said:


> Are the guitars your own Nigel or have you done this for someone else? Very nice. It is now extremely dismal and chucking it down here and I would certainly not be cycling in it but going to have to take the dog out before much longer. Thank God for decent waterproof gear these days.


A friend wanted some pics of his speaker and amp for ebay, and some of the guitar which he is keeping.


Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, I was out for an hour this morning before I even saw a vehicle. Peace and quiet, deer occasionally crossing the road, a buzzard sitting on a fence post within a few feet, etc. Just love it. I think someone yapping in my lug would annoy me!


It was like the other night when I took the pics of those trees, I am sure i followed an Owl for the best part of 1/2 a mile while it was on the wing, it fly parallel to the road, however it never came above the horizon for me to get a better view, and I am not the best bird spotter.


----------



## philinmerthyr (18 May 2013)

I'm waiting for a new rear wheel for my Roubaix. I wasn't looking forward to getting the mountain bike out but I really enjoyed it. It's been 8 months since I've ridden it and thought it would feel heavy and unresponsive but it was great fun.

I climbed for an hour into the Brecon Beacons and got this view.






My cafe stop was at Brecon Mountain Railway



I'll be back out on it tomorrow and will need to get it out more often even when my road bike is fixed. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/54847127


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2013)

That looks like it would have been fun. As they say, a change is as good as a rest. Must start using the hybrid a bit more too. It is heavier and more upright so feels slower. However, it is also comfortable for pottering around enjoying the scenery. The Specialized Nimbus tyres that are currently on it feel very wooden and don't roll very well. When funds allow I might put a set of Durano Plus on it since they have done so well on the road bike.

I think mixing things up a bit keeps you from getting a bit stale at times.


----------



## Reece (18 May 2013)

Well that was weird. Just got a strava notification saying I'd lost my KOM on GCW Glenparva sprint. Didn't realise I even had the KOM on it after i lost it before. Plus I'm sure my best time on that was 52 secs but is now 42 secs. 

Have you noticed your time change Chris?


----------



## Typhon (18 May 2013)

Very nice wheels Reece! I've read a lot about wheels and they are the best for under £500 from what I've read. Should be a big upgrade on the stock giant wheels.


----------



## Typhon (18 May 2013)

Well I just went out on the Focus and even though I felt like crap for some reason I got the bit between my teeth and just went for it. Achieved my first 18mph average, 18.6 in fact.

For the first time since I got my garmin in January I forgot to wear my heart rate monitor though.  The one time I'd really like to see my data as well!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Well that was weird. Just got a strava notification saying I'd lost my KOM on GCW Glenparva sprint. Didn't realise I even had the KOM on it after i lost it before. Plus I'm sure my best time on that was 52 secs but is now 42 secs.
> 
> Have you noticed your time change Chris?


 
Yours still says 52 seconds, there may be more than one?

http://app.strava.com/activities/54712655#995757367

Yep, there are two, here is the second one

http://app.strava.com/activities/54712655#995757387


----------



## Reece (18 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yours still says 52 seconds, there may be more than one?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54712655#995757367
> 
> ...


That explains it then. Still never realised I had that KOM lol!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2013)

Reece said:


> That explains it then. Still never realised I had that KOM lol!


 
Armchair KOM's, can't beat 'em!


----------



## User28924 (18 May 2013)

Did my longest ride at 70 miles. The last 20 were really, really hard, but I'm happy that I managed it!

http://app.strava.com/activities/54920840

Does anybody have any advice about back ache? I get it quite bad on longer rides. :/


----------



## Typhon (18 May 2013)

Well done on the 70 miler and the really excellent average speed. 

Not sure what to suggest about back ache though. I get it on rides over 40 miles, which is why I haven't done one since November. I do have an existing lower back problem though. Perhaps stretching mid ride would help?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well I just went out on the Focus and even though I felt like crap for some reason I got the bit between my teeth and just went for it. Achieved my first 18mph average, 18.6 in fact.
> 
> For the first time since I got my garmin in January I forgot to wear my heart rate monitor though.  The one time I'd really like to see my data as well!


Thats the way of it, did the same last week.


----------



## User28924 (18 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> Well done on the 70 miler and the really excellent average speed.
> 
> Not sure what to suggest about back ache though. I get it on rides over 40 miles, which is why I haven't done one since November. I do have an existing lower back problem though. Perhaps stretching mid ride would help?


 
Thanks! 

Haha, yeah that's what the two 5 minutes stops on that ride were for, having a quick stretch. I'm not keen on stopping mid-ride though, I find my muscles get cold quickly.


----------



## Typhon (18 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Haha, yeah that's what the two 5 minutes stops on that ride were for, having a quick stretch. I'm not keen on stopping mid-ride though, I find my muscles get cold quickly.


 
Yeah I know what you mean, I try and stop for less than a few minutes or it's really hard work once I start again. I find long gradual inclines are a good opportunity to stretch, as I shift to the back of the saddle, sit up and stretch out. I just wish I was confident enough to take both hands off the handlebars or it'd be even easier to stretch!


----------



## Nomadski (19 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Haha, yeah that's what the two 5 minutes stops on that ride were for, having a quick stretch. I'm not keen on stopping mid-ride though, I find my muscles get cold quickly.


 
Massively this. If I keep going I'm fine, but the only time I really found myself struggling was on a ride with 2 extended stops. The first hill after the second stop I felt like I was going backwards!

Lovely pic Phil.

Great ride Peter, I can only dream of 18 mph average speed on any distance, let alone 70 miles!


----------



## MaxInc (19 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Did my longest ride at 70 miles. The last 20 were really, really hard, but I'm happy that I managed it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54920840
> 
> Does anybody have any advice about back ache? I get it quite bad on longer rides. :/



This is pretty impressive and the reason I love this forum, gives me great inspiration 

With back pain you'll have to troubleshoot the problem first and see if you can eliminate the cause. Is it core muscle weakness that can be solved with some taining, pressure points that can be relieved with adjustments to the bike's geometry or a bike fit, spinal issues, etc.? For me it was purely core muscles weakness and the pain dissapeared once I lost some weight and trained the core muscles for a few months.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Did my longest ride at 70 miles. The last 20 were really, really hard, but I'm happy that I managed it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54920840
> 
> Does anybody have any advice about back ache? I get it quite bad on longer rides. :/


Well done. Impressive miles. Sorry to hear you are a fellow back sufferer. I have been bothered with a niggly back most of my life and, due to not having much faith in doctors for back problems, have always just put up with it. Losing weight has helped but it always gets sore with any extended activity be it cycling, bending down to wash the car, garden, etc.

I think as others have said, stretches and core exercises along with a good bike fit should help.

PS Just looked back at some of your rides and I am even more impressed. You seem to have started at an average most of us are trying to reach. You obviously have some great talent


----------



## Reece (19 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Did my longest ride at 70 miles. The last 20 were really, really hard, but I'm happy that I managed it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54920840
> 
> Does anybody have any advice about back ache? I get it quite bad on longer rides. :/


Nice one on the ride.

Stretching every so many miles is good. I usually get aching shoulders and neck. I just roll my shoulders and neck while riding which helps. I've also found since going to the gym for the last 14 weeks doing basic strength workouts I get the aches a lot less as my muscles have become stronger.


----------



## stevey (19 May 2013)

Lovely sun this morning so i was gone....
http://app.strava.com/activities/54999363


----------



## Reece (19 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Lovely sun this morning so i was gone....
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54999363


Nice one mate.

Sun is shining here in Leicester, but I'm stuck in packing for holiday tomorrow, then got to go visit my mum later. Hopefully get out this evening for a quick few miles, then a week out of the saddle while I'm in Weymouth.


----------



## stevey (19 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Sun is shining here in Leicester, but I'm stuck in packing for holiday tomorrow, then got to go visit my mum later. Hopefully get out this evening for a quick few miles, then a week out of the saddle while I'm in Weymouth.


 
Hopefully get out later as well been roped in to do the gardening later  least i'll be out in the sun. Like you say hopefully you'll get out later though and have a good time in weymouth


----------



## Reece (19 May 2013)

Oh and if any of you use facebook and wouldn't mind helping me out to win an iPad mini. Just need to follow this link and like the page for the company I work for http://apps.facebook.com/winwithlikes/?fbpid=43&refid=629360342 would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2013)

Great day here in Evesham but absolutely cream crackered after two ten hour shifts at work. This physical work will only help with my weight (and bank balance!) so don't mind really. A trip to the park with the boys and grass cutting duties will be my lot for today. Don't start till 5pm Monday and the boys will be at school, so should manage to get tomorrow.
Not exactly newbie progress, just family life.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great day here in Evesham but absolutely cream crackered after two ten hour shifts at work. This physical work will only help with my weight (and bank balance!) so don't mind really. A trip to the park with the boys and grass cutting duties will be my lot for today. Don't start till 5pm Monday and the boys will be at school, so should manage to get tomorrow.
> Not exactly newbie progress, just family life.


No progress here today either. Dull, murky and drizzly all morning, just clearing now. Just back a four mile walk with the dog. That will be my exercise for today. We are anticipating a mini heatwave here next week so that sounds encouraging. 

Off to visit my dad and stepmum for the rest of the day so at least I get well fed!


----------



## User28924 (19 May 2013)

Thanks everyone, best get those core exercises done! I know they don't take long, but I always find an excuse for not doing them. I think getting a bike fit might be worthwhile as well (everyone says it's the best £xx they spent), though it's going to have to wait a month or so. I should say that I was close to passing out at the end of that ride, it'll be a little while before I attempt that again! 

Hope everyone's enjoying the slightly improved weather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2013)

Pootle with our lass went up to 26 miles today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Sun is shining here in Leicester, but I'm stuck in packing for holiday tomorrow, then got to go visit my mum later. Hopefully get out this evening for a quick few miles, then a week out of the saddle while I'm in Weymouth.


 
Glorious weather, Rainbows have their walk for life charity walk on today and it goes along the GCW cycle path, so may be busy at some point today, Abbey Park had loads of people milling around and saw stacks of cyclists around today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Did my longest ride at 70 miles. The last 20 were really, really hard, but I'm happy that I managed it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54920840
> 
> Does anybody have any advice about back ache? I get it quite bad on longer rides. :/


 
Great effort


----------



## Reece (19 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Glorious weather, Rainbows have their walk for life charity walk on today and it goes along the GCW cycle path, so may be busy at some point today, Abbey Park had loads of people milling around and saw stacks of cyclists around today


I usually steer clear of the GCW in good weather. Usually far too many people using for my liking. May head out to market bosworth later if I get the chance.


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 May 2013)

Got out on the mountain bike again this morning. 30 miles around the roads and cycle paths around Swansea Bay. 

It's great to get some decent weather. Averaged over 13 mph which is good for me especially on the mountain bike. It's a shame I couldn't have been on the road bike in this weather. I should have my new wheel on Monday or Tuesday. Thinking about attempting a 75 mile ride next weekend. 

I lost 4lb this week which is also good news


----------



## J4MIE_P (19 May 2013)

Lots of progress from people today with this good weather coming out

Managed to do a 34 mile stint today too


----------



## AndyPeace (19 May 2013)

Not much cycling progress this month for me, I've taken on the big challenge of giving up smoking...a habit of around 25years. Few slips and one very irate Andrew...but getting there. Calling today day 1 because of slips, though Its been day one all month...come on day 2. I can do this and there's no doubt it's the best thing I can do for my cycling ambitions.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Cheers Nigel, at 43 my kids think i'm ancient


 
At 43 you are! 

I'm 56 and a bit!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The inevitable just happened. Decided to take the plunge and join a club run this morning. Took all the precautions, eaten lots of pasta the day before (not really planned but I have taken it into account), charged the phone, got all tools and money, put the wife on standby and got the car ready just in case I need to be recovered.
> 
> What a pleasant surprised I had as I comfortably managed 52km at at 13.2mph and it felt so easy and natural. The social experience was incredible, riding together with other people was so uplifting and everything felt perfect. Incredible views, great people, some nice challenging hills, coffee and cake at the finish line. I'm only sad that it ended to soon, I would have loved to be out there for another hour at least. The strange and unexpected part was a PR on a stupid hill which always gave me trouble on my way back but this time climbed it without even realising. Wow ... I think I'm officially addicted now, can't wait for the next one.


 
Great post that - glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2013)

14.32 miles / 14.19 mph av'.

Was chuffed with this as I put my CX Beastie to the test on a Green Road which was 1.6 miles long, climbed 230' and descended 260' according to the map.

I struggled a bit on my semi-slicks as the ground was sodden, muddy in places and rocky/stony in others - didn't have to dismount though (apart from four gates).

Bike has since been pampered as she (he?) was covered in mud and bits of Smartie sized sheep crap.

Talking of sheep: 1 mile from home I had to stop on a narrow lane to let 207 of the stinky things pass. I didn't count them tbh I asked the farmer how many there were.

Really enjoyable ride - loved it. 

Take it easy everyone and if you're on for an evening ride stay safe.


----------



## stevey (19 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've taken on the big challenge of giving up smoking...a habit of around 25years.


 
Good on ya you can do it


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 May 2013)

The Mrs went out with her mother this afternoon so I went back out on the bike. I did another 16 miles making 47 for today. It also took me over the 2,000 all time on Strava.


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 May 2013)

Nice 35 miles for me today, sun came out for the last half too, also got my 250 km strava badge today, not much by some standards but still my biggest cycling month to date and still a fair bit of it left.

http://app.strava.com/activities/55081605

Highlight of my day was a nice cafe stop and this little treat..


----------



## DaveyM (19 May 2013)

Well I managed to get out for 35 miles today, developed a strange 'ticking' noise coming fom the BB, I will have to get it looked at.

Some of you guys do speeds and milage that the rest of us can only dream of...well done to everyone


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 14.32 miles / 14.19 mph av'.
> 
> Was chuffed with this as I put my CX Beastie to the test on a Green Road which was 1.6 miles long, climbed 230' and descended 260' according to the map.
> 
> ...


 
The other day I had to stop as two lambs had decided to sun themselves in the middle of the road


----------



## AndyPeace (19 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Well I managed to get out for 35 miles today, developed a strange 'ticking' noise coming fom the BB, I will have to get it looked at.
> 
> Some of you guys do speeds and milage that the rest of us can only dream of...well done to everyone


 
Not saying this is the answer but If you have a spare set of pedals try swapping them over. I had a ticking noise coming from the crank area some time back and that was what worked for me.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2013)

Just over 25 miles today, fitting in cake and tea and sunburn 

oh, and Strava confused me with QOM - I was first over a mile stretch near us which no-one else does! And it was slightly downhill....


----------



## RWright (19 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Just over 25 miles today, fitting in cake and tea and sunburn
> 
> oh, and Strava confused me with QOM - I was first over a mile stretch near us which no-one else does! And it was slightly downhill....


 
A QOM is a QOM. Now you can go for a PR on it too. 

Andy, good luck with quitting smoking. I went to ecigs a couple of years ago and got off tobacco but I am still using the Ecig. I do feel better by using them instead of cigarettes and it is less expensive than tobacco but I do hope to give them up one day as well. Quitting altogether is the way to go

Storms are passing thru my area today and I am trying to stay close to home in case of lightning, so far the weather has been great except for a little breezy. I am going back out because I too have a ticking bb (at least is sounds like it when riding) on my Trek. It could well be the pedals. I am going to switch pedals and if that does not do it, I will try removing, cleaning and greasing the bb. I haven't done it before but I now have the tools to do it. I also ordered a new bb. Both my drop bar bikes use the same bb and I thought it might not be a bad idea to have a spare.


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Just over 25 miles today, fitting in cake and tea and sunburn
> 
> oh, and Strava confused me with QOM - I was first over a mile stretch near us which no-one else does! And it was slightly downhill....


Rejoice, there aren't many of us on here that hold a K/QOM.


----------



## J4MIE_P (19 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Just over 25 miles today, fitting in cake and tea and sunburn
> 
> oh, and Strava confused me with QOM - I was first over a mile stretch near us which no-one else does! And it was slightly downhill....


 
Fantastic that you've got a QOM!!

One day I may get one too lol. Really felt like getting on the bike this evening after 35 miles this morning but decided not to in the end


----------



## MaxInc (19 May 2013)

A fair bit of pain today, somehow anticipated but hey, no pain no gain right? Great progress on everyone I see, glad you enjoyed the sunshine and perfect conditions. No miles for me today as I didn't want to push my luck.

This allowed me to get a bit intimate with the bike and look further into the creaking problem that the LBS coundn't identify or fix perhaps lacking a test rider with a similar weight as mine to replicate the problem. 

There were two distinct creaks, one from the rear the other from the back. The rear I've finally identified as a broken saddle, this was suspicious and managed to find the weak spot where it will get a consistent click under pressure to one of the rail insertion points. Replaced it temporarely with the MTB saddle and the sound was gone. Fortunately the temp saddle is plain black and rather comfortable so it will match nicely until the replacement will arrive.

The second creak comming from the front end was poiting at spokes tension as advised by LBS. Lubing all nipples and contact point didn't make any difference so I decided to take apart the headset only to discover how dry everything was in there. Some dust residue and with so many parts in contact I felt like I've discoverred something. Gave it a good clean and smeard some grease on all components, refitted and torqued to specs and voila, front creak is gone and front end completely silent. I'm beginning to wonder how LBS missed on that, must have though I'm obsessing over perfection or didn't know what to expect from a first bike.

So no miles today, but enjoyed getting to know the bike a little bit more. I'm wondering now if I should inspect the BB / cracnk assembly or leave it as it is until becomes suspicious.


----------



## simmi (19 May 2013)

A nice ride today, I was on nights last night so got a good sleep then did a nice 54 mile ride this afternoon.
I tried to use different roads to normal as much as possible, mainly took it steady but did push it a bit more on the hills and on the last few miles.
I had a bit of fun with the old Garmin Connect route again, I couldn't find my path in the middle of worksop after going back and forth for a good 5 minutes I spotted a pedestrian path which surprise surprise was my route.
54 miles in 3:17:43 at 16.3mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/55160751


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> This allowed me to get a bit intimate with the bike and look further into the creaking problem that the LBS coundn't identify or fix perhaps lacking a test rider with a similar weight as mine to replicate the problem.
> 
> .



Can I say I don't think much of your LBS?
Glad you sorted it out yourself though.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Fantastic that you've got a QOM!!
> 
> One day I may get one too lol. Really felt like getting on the bike this evening after 35 miles this morning but decided not to in the end


just go and find a bit that no-one else does. piece of cake


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2013)

17 p.b.'s out of 35 segments. 2,522 ft 40.8 miles @ 15.3mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/55174134
Some good rides out there today well done.


----------



## RWright (19 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how LBS missed on that, must have though I'm obsessing over perfection or didn't know what to expect from a first bike.
> 
> So no miles today, but enjoyed getting to know the bike a little bit more. I'm wondering now if I should inspect the BB / cracnk assembly or leave it as it is until becomes suspicious.


 
Nice work getting things sorted. You sound a lot like me.

I bought both my drop bar bikes used. I get worried if I hear the slightest tick.  It started raining a little here and I have now decided to take off both my crank sets and clean and grease them. That way I will know they have been done recently. I have checked about everything else except the bb, time to do those for peace of mind while I take a rain break. It does require special tools however (at least the type I have do). Maybe it will stop raining in a short while and the roads will dry quickly so I can check out my handiwork.


----------



## J4MIE_P (19 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> just go and find a bit that no-one else does. piece of cake



Haha lol. Don't want to purposely cheat and get KOM. If it happens then it happens


----------



## lavoisier (19 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 17 p.b.'s out of 35 segments. 2,522 ft 40.8 miles @ 15.3mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55174134
> Some good rides out there today well done.


 
Nice av. speed there Nigel.


----------



## RWright (19 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 17 p.b.'s out of 35 segments. 2,522 ft 40.8 miles @ 15.3mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55174134
> Some good rides out there today well done.


 
Very nice ride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2013)

garmin put the elevation @ 2732ft, strava 2196ft


----------



## hopless500 (20 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Haha lol. Don't want to purposely cheat and get KOM. If it happens then it happens


True. It just happened, but I was slightly surprised to say the least 
A speedy snail could have done better


----------



## boybiker (20 May 2013)

I'm aiming to join a cycling team next year so I'm going to start following a proper training plan. Atm I just go out and ride I think I need to focus my training a lot more. Has anyone got recommendations of good books or training plans? 

I'm commuting to work everyday now so that's giving me just under 130 miles a week which is quiet nice. I've not been going out at the weekend as I don't want to burn out on my commutes until I'm use to doing 5 days a week commuting as iv only done it for 2 weeks and the first week was only four days. This is my third week so I might go out this weekend


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Haha lol. Don't want to purposely cheat and get KOM. If it happens then it happens





hopless500 said:


> True. It just happened, but I was slightly surprised to say the least
> A speedy snail could have done better


 
It's not just that, I have a 1/2 mile loop, that I am the only one thats done it so far, the reason I created it is, sometimes I use the loop to make up a little mileage, if I have calculated wrong for distance, but also it has a slight up gradient for the first half, I also use it as a sprint to finish, and see if after a ride I am improving, which is what happened yesterday, mind it was only a joint best p.b.
http://app.strava.com/activities/55174134#1005826290
The other one was only after a 3.4 mile ride, but it did include the climb up
Cobblers Lane/Western Av which I set me best on that segment of under 3 mins for the first time.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 17 p.b.'s out of 35 segments. 2,522 ft 40.8 miles @ 15.3mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55174134
> Some good rides out there today well done.


I thought you said you were slowing down?  Not much sign of it there!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

I swear, my spreadsheet data for the last few weeks avg speed based on distance and time for each week (not an avg of averages), are as follows oldest first, 14.26 (on old wheels), 14.43, 14.72, 14.57, 14.40, 14.27, 15.30 (this is only one day).
I will tell you Mo, it hurt yesterday, but my recover between climbs is better, almost as soon as I have stopped climbing, have you found this, and I only start to breath hard when it really gets tough, but then what is tough now was impossible last Aug.
Woolley Low Moor Ln Climb I have done that climb twice now, last Nov and yesterday, and I cut 1:44 off the time, not great maybe but it is an improvement of 17%.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2013)

Yes, I know what you mean. I tried a new route this morning and I was blowing hard on the climbs as usual but once I am over the summit I think I do get my breath back quicker. Apart from one hill. Being new to me, it caught me out a bit and I stopped for a minute for a quick breather and a drink. Got going again ok though. If I did it again I would be ready for it and get the gearing sorted out before almost coming to a halt. 

It's a shame the descent didn't really justify the climbs as it was twisty and potholed so spent most of the time on the brakes coming down it. Still, it's another decent route to add to the ones I do now.


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I'm aiming to join a cycling team next year so I'm going to start following a proper training plan. Atm I just go out and ride I think I need to focus my training a lot more. Has anyone got recommendations of good books or training plans?


 
Have you tried emailing the coach/someone who organises their events to see what would be a good starting mark, so you have something to aim for and then you can build around that?


----------



## simmi (20 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 17 p.b.'s out of 35 segments. 2,522 ft 40.8 miles @ 15.3mph.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55174134
> Some good rides out there today well done.


A good looking ride mate, lots of climbing and a nice average speed
All those miles you are putting in are starting to pay off.


----------



## simmi (20 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Woolley Low Moor Ln Climb I have done that climb twice now, last Nov and yesterday, and I cut 1:44 off the time, not great maybe but it is an improvement of 17%.


 
Next time you want to try this one only just down the road, it starts off ok then seems to keep getting steeper (or perhaps my legs were getting weaker)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Next time you want to try this one only just down the road, it starts off ok then seems to keep getting steeper (or perhaps my legs were getting weaker)


I know it, even told our lass I want to get over and try it, when we've been up in the car.


simmi said:


> A good looking ride mate, lots of climbing and a nice average speed
> All those miles you are putting in are starting to pay off.


I can't decide if the gearing is helping or not, I have some big jumps between, 18/21/24/28 certainly the 18/21 is a hindrance, but the 21/24/28 is quite nice, if a little low some times, I think the 8sp shifter if I can ever afford one will cure that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. I tried a new route this morning and I was blowing hard on the climbs as usual but once I am over the summit I think I do get my breath back quicker. Apart from one hill. Being new to me, it caught me out a bit and I stopped for a minute for a quick breather and a drink. Got going again ok though. If I did it again I would be ready for it and get the gearing sorted out before almost coming to a halt.
> 
> It's a shame the descent didn't really justify the climbs as it was twisty and potholed so spent most of the time on the brakes coming down it. Still, it's another decent route to add to the ones I do now.


I am not so keen on going down hill, though I am taking junctions and bends better.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

I got this yesterday with possible the worst digital camera on the market (no wonder it was freebie with avon)





I worked on it in p.s. to make it half decent.


----------



## simmi (20 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't decide if the gearing is helping or not, I have some big jumps between, 18/21/24/28 certainly the 18/21 is a hindrance, but the 21/24/28 is quite nice, if a little low some times, I think the 8sp shifter if I can ever afford one will cure that.


I think to get a good average speed you need to keep your gear ratios as tight as possible, I have changed mine from 11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,24,28 to 12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23,25. 
I don't miss the 11 at all and the added 16 helps cadence also the gaps are never more than 2 teeth, the only possible down side is the loss of the 28, I haven't tried a hill I need it on yet and with my resent improved climbing it may not be a problem around here.


----------



## SamC (20 May 2013)

Did 41 miles yesterday, my longest ride yet. It was mostly on trails and country roads. Although I don’t think I’ll ever be a quick cyclist, distance wise it was surprisingly easy and I managed to keep up my quickest pace yet. Since changing Strava to view women only, I got a few QOMs too, although that has more to do with other women on Strava being rather slow than me being particularly quick . 

Also, when they (women's magazines, anyway) that you can get sunburn even when it's cloudy, they weren't lying. I generally wouldn't go out in the sun without wearing an SPF because I am pale, but I didn't expect neon pink arms (with white bits where my sleeves and gloves were, naturally) when it was 16 degrees and cloudy. Another cycling lesson learned the hard way!


----------



## boybiker (20 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have you tried emailing the coach/someone who organises their events to see what would be a good starting mark, so you have something to aim for and then you can build around that?



Looking at results depending on the course they average 25mph ish. It sounds a lot but ridding in a pack will be easier I think plus I'm going to start training with a purpose rather than just putting miles in like I do now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

simmi said:


> I think to get a good average speed you need to keep your gear ratios as tight as possible, I have changed mine from 11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,24,28 to 12,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,23,25.
> I don't miss the 11 at all and the added 16 helps cadence also the gaps are never more than 2 teeth, the only possible down side is the loss of the 28, I haven't tried a hill I need it on yet and with my resent improved climbing it may not be a problem around here.


I haven't really used the 30/28 combo, I have used it but more due to laziness than need, I didn't use it all yesterday on purpose as I wanted to see want gearing I could get away with.
It's easy when you have 9/10 gears on the rear to play with your ratios.
Your 34x28 would be about the same as a 30x25 (1/2" longer)
Your 34x25 is the same as 30x22 (give or take), I did use the 30x24 I think, and bear in mind the weight of the bike.
I also believe it is (or seems) better for any given ratio to be on bigger cogs, i.e. 34x25 would seem easier than 30x22 (i know it is slightly in pure terms 1/10" in favour of the 34x25 combo), my current gearing seems to bear this out, mind when I look at them the 40th chain is actually easier than the 38th was, but I had the same range but closer grouping, but the 30th certainly seems a better set up, even though the 30x24/28 is much the same as the 26x24/24.





The ratios are pretty evenly spaced apart from that 18/21, mind there is nothing I can do about it just yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

SamC said:


> Did 41 miles yesterday, my longest ride yet. It was mostly on trails and country roads. Although I don’t think I’ll ever be a *quick cyclist*, distance wise it was surprisingly easy and I managed to keep up my quickest pace yet. Since changing Strava to view women only, I got a few QOMs too, although that has more to do with other women on Strava being rather slow than me being particularly quick .
> 
> Also, when they (women's magazines, anyway) that you can get sunburn even when it's cloudy, they weren't lying. I generally wouldn't go out in the sun without wearing an SPF because I am pale, but I didn't expect neon pink arms (with white bits where my sleeves and gloves were, naturally) when it was 16 degrees and cloudy. Another cycling lesson learned the hard way!


Mo keeps saying this but look at her speeds increasing.


----------



## SamC (20 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo keeps saying this but look at her speeds increasing.


 
Well, they do say that it doesn't get any easier, you just get faster!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

SamC said:


> Well, they do say that it doesn't get any easier, you just get faster!


It gets easier too, because your recovery gets better, I can recover whilst still climbing, albeit not as steep, I couldn't do that a year ago.
You do get faster, but I think a lot of that comes from taking bends and junctions better (not slowing as much, and not as much wasted energy getting back up to speed), endurance you can keep the same work rate going longer, ect..

Well done on your ride, I dont tend to ride much further than 40-50 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2013)

SamC said:


> Well, they do say that it doesn't get any easier, you just get faster!


I find you have peaks and troughs. Some days your ride can feel *almost* effortless and others you feel like you are cycling through treacle or your brakes are jammed on!  I think we all keep going in anticipation of the good days.

I felt for ages that I wasn't making much progress but just this last couple of weeks my speeds have crept up and I am tackling more hills too. However, I have no aspirations to do huge distances and can't see my average speed going up an awful lot more now. I basically cycle for fun, fresh air and fitness. The Strava challenges and segments can be fun if you don't take them too seriously.


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Looking at results depending on the course they average 25mph ish. It sounds a lot but ridding in a pack will be easier I think plus I'm going to start training with a purpose rather than just putting miles in like I do now.


 
25mph averaging. What are you doing now?


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2013)

As I've got this week off I thought I'd try to get some good miles in over the 8 days until I get back to work. Today I thought I'd have a pootle around the route me and my mate sometimes do on a Sunday. It started like this...
http://app.strava.com/activities/55288313
...and then I had my first puncture in ~1125 miles since buying my bike. This was the second half...
http://app.strava.com/activities/55288316


----------



## simmi (20 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I haven't really used the 30/28 combo, I have used it but more due to laziness than need, I didn't use it all yesterday on purpose as I wanted to see want gearing I could get away with.
> It's easy when you have 9/10 gears on the rear to play with your ratios.
> Your 34x28 would be about the same as a 30x25 (1/2" longer)
> Your 34x25 is the same as 30x22 (give or take), I did use the 30x24 I think, and bear in mind the weight of the bike.
> ...


I think when you have a 30T granny ring and only 7 cogs on the cassette the 28T is perhaps a luxury you can do without.
I don't like your 12-14 jump either, thats the same as a 4 tooth jump in the twenties (24-28)
I don't know if you can start with a 13, but for me something like 13,14,15, 17,19,21,24 would feel better or if 12 is your lowest option 12,13,14,16,18,21,24.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

simmi said:


> I think when you have a 30T granny ring and only 7 cogs on the cassette the 28T is perhaps a luxury you can do without.
> I don't like your 12-14 jump either, thats the same as a 4 tooth jump in the twenties (24-28)
> I don't know if you can start with a 13, but for me something like 13,14,15, 17,19,21,24 would feel better or if 12 is your lowest option 12,13,14,16,18,21,24.


The problem at the minute is I have no spare 19,21 cogs, the bottom 3 12,14,16 are form a cheap a cheerful cassette I got early last year, they work but not the best metal. I can do any combo from 11 to 16 but till I get a new cassette I am limited in 17 -28 group to 18,21,24,26,28 got a 32 as well but thats never been used.
they do a 13-23, 13-26 and a 13-28 HG50 cassette, though in fairness it's not the bottom I notice it it is that 18-24 area, i do need something in the middle that is smoother in transition.
I will see what I can do when i get my money tomorrow, I still need a front mech I think that is the priority at the mo. I will just need to spin a bit quicker or work harder, both will help I guess.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

Or I could get an 8sp 12-25 (12-13-15-17-19-21-23-25) replace the 12-13 with a locking13 I have, or drop the 23-25 and replace with the 24.


----------



## boybiker (20 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 25mph averaging. What are you doing now?


 
19.3 MPH is my best on the way home from across a 12.5 mile route. I think a lighter set of wheels, warming up, better tyres and eating gels etc before a race could get me up to 25 MPH ridding in a pack. The first few races would be more for the practise I dont expect to turn up and win straight away.

I just need to train with more focus rather than going out and giving it everything I've got on that day. I'm going to look at buying a few books which cover training plans and nutrition etc.


----------



## RWright (20 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. I tried a new route this morning and I was blowing hard on the climbs as usual but once I am over the summit I think I do get my breath back quicker. Apart from one hill. Being new to me, it caught me out a bit and I stopped for a minute for a quick breather and a drink. Got going again ok though. If I did it again I would be ready for it and get the gearing sorted out before almost coming to a halt.
> 
> It's a shame the descent didn't really justify the climbs as it was twisty and potholed so spent most of the time on the brakes coming down it. Still, it's another decent route to add to the ones I do now.


 
Going somewhere I am not familiar with and a ways out I am more likely to rest or walk, not knowing what hills are coming up next makes me try not to burn out my energy as fast. I went after one of the steeper hills around my area a couple of days ago. It is out away from hardly any traffic. I blast into it ready to attack, right before the steepest grade at the start of the hill (10 % or so, which is steep to me ). Of all days for cars to be coming in both directions with me at that critical part of the hill, it happened. I ended up braking,sitting back down and coasting into the steepest section, gearing down and having to spin up it. The odds of all that happening at that particular place are almost off the charts. Just wasn't my day. I did better my previous time there, but not by much. 

As far as descending, if I am not tired I try to get my money's worth. I think I use more energy pedaling down the steep descents than I do to climb them. 

Not looking very promising on getting a ride in here today. If I do it will probably be in the immediate area on the Townie, I don't like getting my good bikes wet and I have my rain bikes taken apart....still.


----------



## RWright (20 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> 19.3 MPH is my best on the way home from across a 12.5 mile route. I think a lighter set of wheels, warming up, better tyres and eating gels etc before a race could get me up to 25 MPH ridding in a pack. The first few races would be more for the practise I dont expect to turn up and win straight away.
> 
> I just need to train with more focus rather than going out and giving it everything I've got on that day. I'm going to look at buying a few books which cover training plans and nutrition etc.


 
25 seems pretty fast to me but I think you can do it, Just don't be disappointed if you can't do it to start with.


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> 19.3 MPH is my best on the way home from across a 12.5 mile route. I think a lighter set of wheels, warming up, better tyres and eating gels etc before a race could get me up to 25 MPH ridding in a pack. The first few races would be more for the practise I dont expect to turn up and win straight away.
> 
> I just need to train with more focus rather than going out and giving it everything I've got on that day. I'm going to look at buying a few books which cover training plans and nutrition etc.


 

That's pretty good! I've managed 17mph once on way home from work and that was a day with little traffic..and everything seemed to go really well. What kind of distances will the races be?


----------



## simmi (20 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> 19.3 MPH is my best on the way home from across a 12.5 mile route. I think a lighter set of wheels, warming up, better tyres and eating gels etc before a race could get me up to 25 MPH ridding in a pack. The first few races would be more for the practise I dont expect to turn up and win straight away.
> 
> I just need to train with more focus rather than going out and giving it everything I've got on that day. I'm going to look at buying a few books which cover training plans and nutrition etc.


We have one guy at our club who rides at that sort of speed when he is chain ganging with a group of very good riders, when you look at the strava segments in my area they are at the top of most of them, the point I am slowly getting to is that riders who can do that speed are not casual cyclists but athletes and most weigh about 10st, I am not saying you can't do it but it will take a huge amount of commitment and effort on your part.


----------



## boybiker (20 May 2013)

simmi said:


> We have one guy at our club who rides at that sort of speed when he is chain ganging with a group of very good riders, when you look at the strava segments in my area they are at the top of most of them, the point I am slowly getting to is that riders who can do that speed are not casual cyclists but athletes and most weigh about 10st, I am not saying you can't do it but it will take a huge amount of commitment and effort on your part.


 
I totally agree, I cycle to work every day which is a big commitment but I know it helps to improve my fitness and the money saved can go towards new equipment. I've changed my eating with very little junk food but I know this is an area which needs improvement and tweaking to get the best out of my body. I dont think any of this will be easy but I'm trying to change one thing at a time. I use to go to bed at any old time now I'm in bed by 10 o'clock every night.

I'm not expecting to rock up and hit 25 MPH speeds but its defiantly something I would like to aim for .


----------



## DaveyM (20 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Not saying this is the answer but If you have a spare set of pedals try swapping them over. I had a ticking noise coming from the crank area some time back and that was what worked for me.


 
What a guy!

I stripped out the pedals, cleaned, lubed and replaced and the ticking has gone 
Just a quick outing to test things out.


----------



## boybiker (20 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> What a guy!
> 
> I stripped out the pedals, cleaned, lubed and replaced and the ticking has gone
> Just a quick outing to test things out.


 
I also had this same noise too, it went after the bike was serviced so probably the pedals .


----------



## stevey (20 May 2013)

Total day off today legs are feeling it  (new legs required) also i need to stop riding my MTB like its a road bike  i suppose i am a bit stubborn like that will push myself a lot.


----------



## philinmerthyr (20 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Total day off today legs are feeling it  (new legs required) also i need to stop riding my MTB like its a road bike  i suppose i am a bit stubborn like that will push myself a lot.


I did the same thing. 3 rides on the mountain bike in 2 days for 67 miles. Legs feel like jelly today. 

I should get the Roubaix back on the road tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> and can't see my average speed going up an awful lot more now.


Dont bank on it

7 p.b's on this http://app.strava.com/activities/55364166 16.7miles @ 15.5mph
Roe Ln South 1.3 miles @ 20.6mph.
Roe Lane-Hillam Common Lane to Kellingley 3.1 miles @ 18.4 mph
4 on this one
http://app.strava.com/activities/55364161 10.3 miles @ 16.1mph
The Winston To Womesley 3.2 miles @ 18.3 mph.
These were pretty flat.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I totally agree, I cycle to work every day which is a big commitment but I know it helps to improve my fitness and the money saved can go towards new equipment. I've changed my eating with very little junk food but I know this is an area which needs improvement and tweaking to get the best out of my body. I dont think any of this will be easy but I'm trying to change one thing at a time. I use to go to bed at any old time now I'm in bed *by 10 o'clock every night*.
> 
> I'm not expecting to rock up and hit 25 MPH speeds but its defiantly something I would like to aim for .


 
I just could not deal with going to bed that time! I know we are all different but we haven't even got into gear with our evening by that time.

Since I was about 30 I have not gone to bed until somewhere between 1.00 & 3.00 most nights and back up at 7.00 - I'll catch up on my sleep when the Grim Reaper takes a swing at me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

I was looking at the new flickr layout (jury is still out on that one), and came across this I posted.



nigel by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Is....that a chopper? Truly the king of bikes.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Is....that a chopper? Truly the king of bikes.


Yes, but king of marketing. I really wanted one until I borrowed a friends, the ride was appalling I thought I was going to come off going down a hill the bars oscillated really badly. I had a traditional style Puch in the end.
I can't find a picture of the Puch but did come across this gem of me fettling my uncles bike;







Just got back in from a quick loop and the left foot seemed to be numbing up again (only 8miler) on closer inspection the cleat is further forward than the right by about 2mm, so a little more fettling required.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Total day off today legs are feeling it  (new legs required) also i need to stop riding my MTB like its a road bike  i suppose i am a bit stubborn like that will push myself a lot.


 
 No time for a day off, must complete Strava Challenge.


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes, but king of marketing. I really wanted one until I borrowed a friends, the ride was appalling I thought I was going to come off going down a hill the bars oscillated really badly. I had a traditional style Puch in the end.
> 
> 
> Just got back in from a quick loop and the left foot seemed to be numbing up again (only 8miler) on closer inspection the cleat is further forward than the right by about 2mm, so a little more fettling required.


 
I was the unpopular kid round the corner who had a road bike, while everyone else my age was playing ET and BMX Bandits on their pink monstrosities! Mind I had upgraded from a Universal BMX bought on the cheap prior to the whole BMX explosion in the UK. Trendsetting, or cheapskates, you decide.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

Well I have just ordered an HG50 12-25 8sp cassette, (12-13-15-17-19-21-23-25) this will give the option of 11,12,13 locking cog, and fix the gap I have between 18-21, I think I will try 13-15-17-19-21-23-25, i am hoping to try a Cat3 later (well strava says it's one) and try not using the 28th I currently have, so that would mean using the 24 with my 30 as my lowest gear.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Did my longest ride at 70 miles. The last 20 were really, really hard, but I'm happy that I managed it!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/54920840
> 
> Does anybody have any advice about back ache? I get it quite bad on longer rides. :/



Fab you did so far. Congrats. That's my next target distance 

Less fab re backache. Stretching and a massage should help, and maybe a bike fit if it stays a problem


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

^^ Definitely a bike fit issue imo, as I suffer from lower back ache regularly, but have never experienced any back ache while on any rides, there's been a few 50 milers in there. Now wrist ache and neck ache I DO get! So Im in for a bike fit next month too!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> ^^ Definitely a bike fit issue imo, as I suffer from lower back ache regularly, but have never experienced any back ache while on any rides, there's been a few 50 milers in there. Now wrist ache and neck ache I DO get! So Im in for a bike fit next month too!



Hope you get the set up right, should make a big difference. 

Not forgotten about checking autofeed to Strava, just not made it to my computer yet having been away from home for some time


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope you get the set up right, should make a big difference.
> 
> Not forgotten about checking autofeed to Strava, just not made it to my computer yet having been away from home for some time


 
I tried the autosync thing thru a website as well, but it didnt sync. It did say it could take up to 15 minutes but I was impatient and uploaded myself to Strava before that so have yet to give it a real go.


----------



## antnee (21 May 2013)

Well only really started riding a road bike again in Feb13 after a long lay off I think I'm doing ok at avg 13.1mph Most of the time ! as you can see here on this link http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1332284 where I did go a bit faster But have to admit to getting off and walking for 200 yards at one point as the hill was just too much at a 10.3% max grade. Still I will pace myself better next time as now know the hill and not go at it like a bull in a china shop. 
By the way the ride with gps site is excellent if you have a garmin as you can upload your route as soon as you get back and its seems you can work out your heart rate and upload your cadence too from the up market garmins and cateye products it seems But I'm doing ok for and OAP and it prevents me from doing all the DIY indoors As if the sun just comes out I shoot off for a quick cycle And to think I didn't think I would take to riding a drop bar bike again But I'm up for any rides I hope to crack the century in one day By riding to some point and back without suffering the next day with aching legs So far I have done about 77 miles in a day but did suffer for it the next day so more practice is needed and a tried and trust method for hills.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2013)

10.37m / 14.62 mph av'.

Steady ride with a series of long climbs lasting about 3 miles - went on and on and on! 

Taking it easy this week as I have a major day planned in the mountains on Sunday this week and I will need plenty of energy in reserve for it!

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## RWright (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was looking at the new flickr layout (jury is still out on that one), and came across this I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> nigel by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


 
cooool bike, banana seat, rear rack, sissy bar, ape hanger handlebars AND a shifter on the top tube 

I always wanted a Schwinn String Ray but they were very pricey and my parents knew better than to let me loose with gears and hand brakes. I was rough on the equipment as a kid too, believe it or not.  

I did get a purple Sears 20 inch Spyder bike with banana seat and ape hangers, it had a coaster brake, regular size front wheel and rigid front fork and no gears. Of course I removed the fenders (mudguards) , fenders were for girls . It was like a tank and I put it thru its paces with tons of miles, many of them on just the back wheel  . I was able to find a longer front fork (purple too ) so I was able to do some minor mods to it. My bike was definitely the better choice for me at that stage of my riding career.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

Well I did it my first ever Cat3 climb
A642 Horbury Bridge Climb
I am not last either. 125th out of 159, it's also the biggest single climb I have done @ 609ft 3.4 miles in 21:33 @ 9.5mph, and I didn't use the 28th gear.
5 p.b's to boot as well.
These two I like
Oriental To Ponty Barracks from 12.7mph to 13.7mph 9's quicker, 0.5mile avg grade 1.8% just out side the top 40% @ 40.3%
Climb through Sharlston from 13.8mph to 15.3mph 14's quicker, 0.6miles avg grade 2.1% inside the top 25%
I also scalped two road bikes on this one, though to be honest they may have been older than me
I almost had another on this segment towards the end of it but he turned off, 2 mile sprint
But I do hurt at the mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2013)

Nice one Nigel. Lets hope all this hard work pays off!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one Nigel. Lets hope all this hard work pays off!


Thanks, I wasn't disappointed with my speed really, though I just created a segment to see most of the home section, 16.3miles in 1:06:07 avg 14.79mph (plus 2:47 to nip into a post office), had a bit of headwind 7mph according to Garmin which was a N.E. that would have effected the ride somewhat.
Edit---- It was a little bit Mo (comment on strava)


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks, I wasn't disappointed with my speed really, though I just created a segment to see most of the home section, 16.3miles in 1:06:07 avg 14.79mph (plus 2:47 to nip into a post office), had a bit of headwind 7mph according to Garmin which was a N.E. that would have effected the ride somewhat.
> Edit---- It was a little bit Mo (comment on strava)


It's hard to get good speeds at the same time as longer distances and/or climbs too. I am usually content with one or the other.


----------



## AndyPeace (21 May 2013)

Swapped the stem to a shorter one as my shoulders always feel a bit rounded forward. The Hybrid feels like it's handling much better and I can control a sharper turn better, surprised me, as I've run this shorter stem before and found the bike felt jittery, though that was a few years back and I cycled less then. I forgot to adjust the saddle though after fitting the stem and ended up with a really sore lower back. Shifting the saddle back a little seems to have ended the pain. Nice enough day today, though the Sun has only just made it out, so I guess that's my call for an evening ride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's hard to get good speeds at the same time as longer distances and/or climbs too. I am usually content with one or the other.


Likewise but they do come, I think taking most of last week off helped. When I think back to what I was like on hills just at the beginning of the year, I could never dream I would be using a 30x24, 32.88" (34x28 on a compact double) to climb a Cat3, (mind the thought of climbing a Cat3 was just a dream).
From what i can work out from the data the lowest was 6.6mph @ 63r.p.m. which I think works out to be 35.2" or a 30x22 (34x25) combo.
It was along 0.3 mile section with an avg grade of 7.1% (it fluctuates alot on strava) it peaks I think something like 12-13%.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Swapped the stem to a shorter one as my shoulders always feel a bit rounded forward. The Hybrid feels like it's handling much better and I can control a sharper turn better, surprised me, as I've run this shorter stem before and found the bike felt jittery, though that was a few years back and I cycled less then. I forgot to adjust the saddle though after fitting the stem and ended up with a really sore lower back. Shifting the saddle back a little seems to have ended the pain. Nice enough day today, though the Sun has only just made it out, so I guess that's my call for an evening ride!


It rained here, for a short while.


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Just got back from my very first metric century ride. 64.1 Miles, 3,856ft climbed, 13.6mph average (13.9 everywhere else including Garmin so Im taking that!), average HR of 151bpm which Im extremely happy about as its about my norm for shorter rides.

Headed out not knowing if I was going to do my 35 mile RideLondon loop, 54 mile one or the 70 miler Ive never attempted as its 25 odd miles then the Surrey Hills section taking in 3 cat 4's within 25 miles. When it came to the junction it was almost perfect conditions save for some occasional gusts so went for the 70 miler.

Got thru Newlands Corner ok, but Leith Hill absolutely knackered my legs out. Stopped twice on it like last time, I havent compared my time to the only other time Ive climbed it yet but am hoping it was faster.

Had my scariest moment yet on a bike, heading towards Dorking on a bendy long downhill section I under estimated the bend and took a bad line, with cars coming in the opposite lane I applied a bit too much brake and my back wheel flipped out. FOrtunately both my feet unclipped immediately and I was able to balance myself, but I could tell from the cars opposite I looked a dropper at one point. The fact I looked a little Basil Fawlty / Frank Spencer with both my legs outward was offset by my back tyre coming out ala Speedway motorbikes and geting it back under control. I felt I recovered a little cool back. More importantly learnt a few things about downhill cycling, my cleats and skid recovery.

Box Hill I was tempted to miss, but persevered but my legs were shot at the top so came a slightly shorter route back (taking in another cat 4). Actually freshened up a little on the flats / slight inclines coming back which gave me some heart that the 100 miles in August are still doable.

The idea was to test myself, push the distance while taking on the biggest challenges RideLondon has to offer. The main bit I havent done is the 15 miles from the city to Richmond Park, and from Wimbledon back to the Mall but I dont think theres too much to worry about there.

Planned the 70 miler in July, got 64 of the route done in June so a month ahead of schedule, with more work still to do on my leg strengthening clearly.

Sorry for the long post, feel extremely tired now, but feel I've achieved a big milestone for myself. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/55531982

Oh, Phoenix Lincs - If you have used the same way as me re auto uploading to Strava from Garmin, give it 15-20 mins, mine did it this time!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just got back from my very first metric century ride. 64.1 Miles, 3,856ft climbed, 13.6mph average (13.9 everywhere else including Garmin so Im taking that!), average HR of 151bpm which Im extremely happy about as its about my norm for shorter rides.
> 
> Headed out not knowing if I was going to do my 35 mile RideLondon loop, 54 mile one or the 70 miler Ive never attempted as its 25 odd miles then the Surrey Hills section taking in 3 cat 4's within 25 miles. When it came to the junction it was almost perfect conditions save for some occasional gusts so went for the 70 miler.
> 
> ...


 
Well done, it is great when you get your first metric century, I slept like a baby after I did mine


----------



## DaveyM (21 May 2013)

18.75 miles to break the 500km for the may massive.
pretty pleased with having an average speed just over 15mph...not bad for a fat bloke! 

Well done on the *cat 3 *Nigel 

ETA: Really well done on your first metric ton.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just got back from my very first metric century ride. 64.1 Miles, 3,856ft climbed, 13.6mph average (13.9 everywhere else including Garmin so Im taking that!), average HR of 151bpm which Im extremely happy about as its about my norm for shorter rides.


Nice one. I don't see me doing to many, but I am ok up to about 40-50 miles


DaveyM said:


> 18.75 miles to break the 500km for the may massive.
> pretty pleased with having an average speed just over 15mph...not bad for a fat bloke!
> 
> Well done on the *cat 3 *Nigel
> ...


You must be losing something Davey. Good average I have only just started to get those speeds this last month.


----------



## stevey (21 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No time for a day off, must complete Strava Challenge.


 
Well done that man...


----------



## stevey (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was looking at the new flickr layout (jury is still out on that one), and came across this I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> nigel by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


 
Was a grifter boy myself


----------



## DaveyM (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You must be losing something Davey. Good average I have only just started to get those speeds this last month.


 
I am losing some weight but still the wrong side of 15 stone  working on it though.


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, it is great when you get your first metric century, I slept like a baby after I did mine


 
Feel like I could do the same, unfortunately have a load of things to do to get ready for a few days in Manchester.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I am losing some weight but still the wrong side of 15 stone  working on it though.


Put it this way, when I started I was a 36" waist and 14st ish, I tried on a 34 waist trouser this morning, and they were falling off, I don't know what weight, but last time I weighed in Feb I was 12 1/2st. So keep at it.


----------



## stevey (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Put it this way, when I started I was a 36" waist and 14st ish, I tried on a 34 waist trouser this morning, and they were falling off, I don't know what weight, but last time I weighed in Feb I was 12 1/2st. So keep at it.


 
And just think i was comtemplating joing a gym!!!!!  No need just ride.....  oh and a sensible eating regime


----------



## DaveyM (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Put it this way, when I started I was a 36" waist and 14st ish, I tried on a 34 waist trouser this morning, and they were falling off, I don't know what weight, but last time I weighed in Feb I was 12 1/2st. So keep at it.


 
I started at the wrong side of 20 stone and down to about 15 and a half stone so I should be pleased really, but, 100kg (well a tad under) is still a lot to haul up every hill in Northumberland


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I started at the wrong side of 20 stone and down to about 15 and a half stone so I should be pleased really, but, 100kg (well a tad under) is still a lot to haul up every hill in Northumberland


Yea but it's 30+Kg's less than you were.


stevey said:


> And just think i was comtemplating joing a gym!!!!!  No need just ride.....  oh and a sensible eating regime


I eat pretty much the same as always. I didn't start riding to lose weight it just happened.
But I do do rather a lot of miles, If I go tomorrow and do 13-14miles i will have covered 6000 miles in 11 months 23 June 12 to 22 May 13.
So as you say just keep riding.


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I started at the wrong side of 20 stone and down to about 15 and a half stone so I should be pleased really, but, 100kg (well a tad under) is still a lot to haul up every hill in Northumberland


 
But by my maths 28.5 less Kgs than you had to haul up before!

Well done.


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but it's 30+Kg's less than you were.
> 
> I eat pretty much the same as always. I didn't start riding to lose weight it just happened.
> But I do do rather a lot of miles, If I go tomorrow and do 13-14miles i will have covered 6000 miles in 11 months 23 June 12 to 22 May 13.
> So as you say just keep riding.


 
Impressive Nigel.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I tried the autosync thing thru a website as well, but it didnt sync. It did say it could take up to 15 minutes but I was impatient and uploaded myself to Strava before that so have yet to give it a real go.


 
There was a 'tweet' (not on twitter myself) about synching not working, but, recently, this has been resolved 'apparently'. I did have to upload my own this evening though 

http://app.strava.com/activities/55544982

I've not been out at all for a whole week, but decided to do an evening session this evening


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> There was a 'tweet' (not on twitter myself) about synching not working, but, recently, this has been resolved 'apparently'. I did have to upload my own this evening though
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55544982
> 
> I've not been out at all for a whole week, but decided to do an evening session this evening


 
The auto upload worked for me this afternoon, you just have to leave it about 15 minutes. It worked. 

Great average speed on the ride there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> But by my maths 28.5 less Kgs than you had to haul up before!
> 
> Well done.


*31.75147* kilograms


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> *31.75147* kilograms


 
Classic Nigel bringing his maths game to the party


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Classic Nigel bringing his maths game to the party


Well Steve 3.25Kg is 1/2 a stone, which is quite a bit, when your losing it.


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well Steve 3.25Kg is 1/2 a stone, which is quite a bit, when your losing it.


 
It was reference to my previous mistake with maths which lead to much lamponing


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2013)

In all fairness, well done guys who are losing weight.


----------



## simmi (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I have just ordered an HG50 12-25 8sp cassette, (12-13-15-17-19-21-23-25) this will give the option of 11,12,13 locking cog, and fix the gap I have between 18-21, I think I will try 13-15-17-19-21-23-25, i am hoping to try a Cat3 later (well strava says it's one) and try not using the 28th I currently have, so that would mean using the 24 with my 30 as my lowest gear.


Looks much better, also if you have the cogs maybe drop the 23 and 25 and use a 14 and 24, just an option.


----------



## Nomadski (21 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> *31.75147* kilograms


 
20 stone - 15.5 stone = 4.5 stone...






Ahem!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> 20 stone - 15.5 stone = 4.5 stone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed the 1/2 stone was half a sleep.


ItsSteveLovell said:


> It was reference to my previous mistake with maths which lead to much lamponing


Yea I know, just me.


----------



## RWright (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was along 0.3 mile section with an avg grade of 7.1% (it fluctuates alot on strava) it peaks I think something like 12-13%.


 
That is some nice work.

That sounds tough, I find a few grades around 10 percent or so around here but none of them are long enough to get a cat rating. I am not sure I could do a climb like you did there. I might could do it but it would take me a while to recover. It is such a pain to be on beta blockers and not have full adrenaline, it is like, I know I have more than this... but you just can't make it happen, sort of strange.

I think I am going to have to work longer on them at a slower pace and just not be able to press as hard as I normally would like to on the hills. I have some more weight I want to lose as well, then I will start even more with the hills.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 May 2013)

T


Nomadski said:


> The auto upload worked for me this afternoon, you just have to leave it about 15 minutes. It worked.
> 
> Great average speed on the ride there.



Thanks, the frustrating thing was that I'd averaged much higher figures earlier in the ride. 

Never mind, I finally got out again and enjoyed it. I normally cycle early morning or daytime when work allows, but quite enjoyed an evening pootle


----------



## User28924 (22 May 2013)

I went up and down a conveniently located hill 4 times last night, trying to improve my climbing, as I think it's my weakest riding. Also want to be able to stay out of the saddle for longer without lactic acid ruining my legs. Shorter than a normal ride, but ouch.



Phoenix Lincs said:


> T
> 
> Thanks, the frustrating thing was that I'd averaged much higher figures earlier in the ride.
> 
> Never mind, I finally got out again and enjoyed it. I normally cycle early morning or daytime when work allows, but quite enjoyed an evening pootle


 
Evening pootles are some of my favourite rides.


----------



## Ciar (22 May 2013)

Route: Turbo 21/05/13
Activity: Cycle
Started: 21 May 2013 19:01:43
Ride Time: 40:14
Stopped Time: 0:00
Distance: 9.65 miles
Average Speed: 14.38 mph
Fastest Speed: 24.81 mph
Ascent: 0 feet
Descent: 0 feet
Calories: 810
Average Cadence: 90 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 124 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid

http://www.cyclemeter.com

My usual weekly turbo, really need to start wearing the heart monitor, as you can't see the pain lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2013)

All this talk about weight loss, I am now down to 14st 6lb, only lost 2lb in the last four weeks, but I have been eating for England recently so pleased to see it still coming down.


----------



## Ciar (22 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All this talk about weight loss, I am now down to 14st 6lb, only lost 2lb in the last four weeks, but I have been eating for England recently so pleased to see it still coming down.


 
nice one mate, I have a long way to catch up! I also did my first weigh in last night after my turbo, not done one in a month, it seems i have dropped 9lbs


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All this talk about weight loss, I am now down to 14st 6lb, only lost 2lb in the last four weeks, but I have been eating for England recently so pleased to see it still coming down.


It's amazing what you can eat when you are putting the miles in. Back from my ride this morning and had buttered toast with scrambled eggs and a big glass of milk followed by a mug of tea and a brunch bar because I fancied something sweet.

This morning's ride got a bit painful towards the end as the legs were getting tired anyway and a headwind picked up. What made my day was coming up behind my neighbour on his bike and being able to overtake and then leave him behind. Admittedly he is 70 but has been a regular cyclist for years. The end of last year I used to see him sometimes and try and make up on him and couldn't. He remarked on how much fitter I am when he got back which was nice of him.


----------



## boybiker (22 May 2013)

Ciar said:


> nice one mate, I have a long way to catch up! I also did my first weigh in last night after my turbo, not done one in a month, it seems i have dropped 9lbs



Congratulations on the weight loss  also a big well done to everyone who has hit 500km (or more!!!) on the strava challenge as a fair few people in this thread have including myself


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss  also a big well done to everyone who has hit 500km (or more!!!) on the strava *challenge* as a fair few people in this thread have including myself


Which one, Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna I have only done 284Km on this one. Well done on yours and everyones distances.


Mo1959 said:


> It's amazing what you can eat when you are putting the miles in. Back from my ride this morning and had buttered toast with scrambled eggs and a big glass of milk followed by a mug of tea and a brunch bar because I fancied something sweet.
> 
> Admittedly he is 70 but has been a regular cyclist for years. The end of last year I used to see him sometimes and try and make up on him and couldn't. He remarked on how much fitter I am when he got back *which was nice of him*.


Sometimes you just need filling up, least ways I do.
That was really nice of him.


----------



## Ciar (22 May 2013)

I know i haven't done 500km, well I don't think so most of my turbo's until my recent 2 have not been recorded ;-) congrats to those who have achieved that though!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

It's not how far you do though, but the fact you get regularly, this is what helps in the fitness/weight area.


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2013)

Im 86 kms short of the 500, going away for the rest of the week now so I'm either going to just miss it, or Ill have to put in a long ride when I get back...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 May 2013)

Ciar said:


> Fastest Speed: 24.81 mph
> 
> My usual weekly turbo, really need to start wearing the heart monitor, as you can't see the pain lol




Wow. Impressive top speed for a turbo!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Which one,* Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna I have only done 284Km on this one.* Well done on yours and everyones distances.
> 
> Sometimes you just need filling up, least ways I do.
> That was really nice of him.


 
787km, should finish it tonight


----------



## Ciar (22 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Wow. Impressive top speed for a turbo!


 
if its the bit i reckon, it was the last 2 minutes of the turbo, i basically sit and then move up 3 gears, and he turns on the resistance of the turbo so it's like riding through mud, but as it was the last blast before the 5 min warm down i went crazy, it hurt lots ;-)


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/55661207

Did this today when visiting my two local LBS to see which stocked shorts I could afford. One basically laughed when I said how shocked I am at how much people are willing to spend on shorts (I had an idea that people spent 100+ on shorts but in my head this is crazy). The other only stocked ones at £60 which is a bit steep for me. Looks like the classic online *local* retailer will be getting my money after the first's reaction

After the shopping I put an extra 20 miles on it as well. I had to stop at one point as the climb was ridiculously steep, the other times I climbed that hill it's been on the path in a local park which is a lot more drawn out as opposed to gunning straight up it. Thank god I bought the cheapest bike so it has a triple.

edit: I didn't stop on the climb, just at the top of it and got a pretty bad look from someone walking past me as I was trying to not cough up a large section of one of my lungs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/55661207
> 
> One basically laughed when I said how shocked I am at how much people are willing to spend on shorts (I had an idea that people spent 100+ on shorts but in my head this is crazy). The other only stocked ones at £60 which is a bit steep for me. Looks like the classic online *local* retailer will be getting my money after the first's reaction


I got these a few weeks ago, and at first i wasn't too impressed, a matter of getting used to them i suppose, I find them pretty good now. I went against all the reviewers advice I read, and ordered them the size for instead of the size up, I am glad I did, whilst a little tight around the waist, they are perfect on the legs (if a little shorter than I am used too), I get off after 30-40 miles, doesn't even feel I have been on a bike.

edit helps if I put the link in
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271183621...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got these a few weeks ago, and at first i wasn't too impressed, a matter of getting used to them i suppose, I find them pretty good now. I went against all the reviewers advice I read, and ordered them the size for instead of the size up, I am glad I did, whilst a little tight around the waist, they are perfect on the legs (if a little shorter than I am used too), I get off after 30-40 miles, doesn't even feel I have been on a bike.
> 
> edit helps if I put the link in
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271183621...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Yeah, it's a bit annoying as when I went to buy my bike they were more than helpful, but other times I've had a bit of snobbery in my direction and this was a bit too much if I'm honest. I know I'm not 10 stone, with broad shoulders and great guns to compliment my incredible legs and massive arse due to my overdeveloped glutes (mine's large because I like cake) but I have still spent over £800 in that shop so why don't they treat me like it.

Rant over(ish)

Thanks for the link, with a couple of my top/short combos the pressure on my waist is a bit too much and REALLY hurt once before I was able to stop to use the facilities so I'm thinking of wearing looser shirts/bibs so I don't have two waistbands right next to each other

They said they have some £35-55 stuff coming in next week, but I'm tempted to go to Evans cycles tomorrow when I go into town to collect some stuff I left at work and then compare their prices to Wiggle/some other online places.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yeah, it's a bit annoying as when I went to buy my bike they were more than helpful, but other times I've had a bit of snobbery in my direction and this was a bit too much if I'm honest. I know I'm not 10 stone, with broad shoulders and great guns to compliment my incredible legs and massive arse due to my overdeveloped glutes (mine's large because I like cake) but I have still spent over £800 in that shop so why don't they treat me like it.
> 
> Rant over(ish)
> 
> ...


 

RE Wiggle, DHB gets recommended a bit on here. They have some padded shorts for around £24-25.

£24. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-short/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got these a few weeks ago, and at first i wasn't too impressed, a matter of getting used to them i suppose, I find them pretty good now. I went against all the reviewers advice I read, and ordered them the size for instead of the size up, I am glad I did, whilst a little tight around the waist, they are perfect on the legs (if a little shorter than I am used too), I get off after 30-40 miles, doesn't even feel I have been on a bike.
> 
> edit helps if I put the link in
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271183621...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Whenever I see Tenn products it always makes me think of these

http://www.tena.co.uk/


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> RE Wiggle, DHB gets recommended a bit on here. They have some padded shorts for around £24-25.
> 
> £24. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-short/


 
Have two pairs of these already, and am thoroughly impressed if I'm honest, but I am looking at bibs. I know that they have DHB bibs for £31 but I was willing to spend a bit more to have them in my hand and give it to a local business


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have two pairs of these already, and am thoroughly impressed if I'm honest, but I am looking at bibs. I know that they have DHB bibs for £31 but I was willing to spend a bit more to have them in my hand and give it to a local business


 
My bad, as my kids would say.


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My bad, as my kids would say.


 
No, thanks. I bought them because someone else on here recommended them, and I have since recommended them to others.


----------



## boybiker (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Which one, Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna I have only done 284Km on this one. Well done on yours and everyones distances .


 
The 'May Massive' challenge.


----------



## eevvee (22 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just got back from my very first metric century ride. 64.1 Miles, 3,856ft climbed, 13.6mph average (13.9 everywhere else including Garmin so Im taking that!), average HR of 151bpm which Im extremely happy about as its about my norm for shorter rides.
> 
> 
> Well done - great ride.
> ...


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2013)

2 800ml bottles of water with high5 zero electrolyte tablets in them, 1 gel (forgot to stock up before he ride) 1 packet of energy chews and a pocketful of haribo! Had my usual For Goodness Shake post ride.


----------



## RWright (22 May 2013)

I think I will try a pair of the shorts that Nigel posted. I think I would like a shorter length. I haven't tried my "nicer" bibs yet but I may give them a shot this week. My other bibs are fine and fit well but I don't like having to take off my jersey if I have to stop and pee  (I don't like stepping into the woods, might get ticks or red bugs on me). Bibs are a little warmer to me as well. I have some cheaper shorts that do ok for me now but could use another pair of regular cycling shorts.

I prefer club cut jerseys with Raglan sleeves. The race cut, form fitting jerseys just don't seem as comfortable to me and racing is not what I am out for....yet.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/55661207
> 
> Did this today when visiting my two local LBS to see which stocked shorts I could afford. One basically laughed when I said how shocked I am at how much people are willing to spend on shorts (I had an idea that people spent 100+ on shorts but in my head this is crazy). The other only stocked ones at £60 which is a bit steep for me. Looks like the classic online *local* retailer will be getting my money after the first's reaction
> 
> ...


 
Nice work with those Cat4's...they should come with water fountains and spitoons at the top of each and every! £100 seems a lot for shorts, I'd part with cash for thermal properties/windproof,etc in winter kit but even then I think the most I've spent is near £50 (on a base layer). Got my shorts from Aldi at a tenner a pair.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I think I will try a pair of the shorts that Nigel posted. I think I would like a shorter length. I haven't tried my "nicer" bibs yet but I may give them a shot this week. My other bibs are fine and fit well but I don't like having to take off my jersey if I have to stop and pee  (I don't like stepping into the woods, might get ticks or red bugs on me). Bibs are a little warmer to me as well. I have some cheaper shorts that do ok for me now but could use another pair of regular cycling shorts.
> 
> I prefer club cut jerseys with Raglan sleeves. The race cut, form fitting jerseys just don't seem as comfortable to me and racing is not what I am out for....yet.


Aren't you supposed to pee out of the leg in bib shorts? That's what i've been doing.


----------



## RWright (22 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Aren't you supposed to pee out of the leg in bib shorts? That's what i've been doing.


 
the legs on my bibs are a little too long tight to do that.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 May 2013)

RWright said:


> the legs on my bibs are a little too long tight to do that.


 
To be fair i do get some funny looks when i just stop next to a lampost on Oxford Street and do it.


----------



## simmi (22 May 2013)

One of my goals for the year is to do 10 top 200 climbs, one of only a couple within riding distance from me is Lincolns Michealgate, a very short climb but what makes it a classic is that it's cobbled.
This is the 3rd time I have tried this ride I was starting to think it's cursed the 1st time fog came down and for safety reasons I had to turn back, the 2nd try the weather turned and my clothing was not suitable.
Anyway today I was going to make it no matter what.
Garmin connect led me down a briddleway soon after got a puncture, but hay I was not quitting this time so fixed it and pushed on.
I lost my GPS directions in Lincoln so spent quite some time finding Michealgate.
The climb itself was very short and not over steep but the cobbles and pedestrians made it a challenge.
I lost my route again so I followed my nose home for the most part.
I did not enjoy the ride home too much the wind had got quite strong and was in my face most of the way back.
To top it all off got a second puncture about 20 miles from home, while I was fixing it 2 individual cyclists road past they must have had their blinkers on as the both road past without any acknowledgement what so ever.
I had the job in hand so it was not a problem but I was a bit annoyed as I and most other cyclist I have encountered always stop to check that fellow cyclists are OK.
The last 20 miles passed without incident though if anything the wind got stronger still.

77 miles in 5:21:22 at a very steady 14.4mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/55728157


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2013)

simmi said:


> One of my goals for the year is to do 10 top 200 climbs, one of only a couple within riding distance from me is Lincolns Michealgate, a very short climb but what makes it a classic is that it's cobbled.
> This is the 3rd time I have tried this ride I was starting to think it's cursed the 1st time fog came down and for safety reasons I had to turn back, the 2nd try the weather turned and my clothing was not suitable.
> Anyway today I was going to make it no matter what.
> Garmin connect led me down a briddleway soon after got a puncture, but hay I was not quitting this time so fixed it and pushed on.
> ...



Superb ride that, Simmi


----------



## RWright (22 May 2013)

Nice ride Simmi, a nice climb!


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Nice work with those Cat4's...they should come with water fountains and spitoons at the top of each and every! £100 seems a lot for shorts, I'd part with cash for thermal properties/windproof,etc in winter kit but even then I think the most I've spent is near £50 (on a base layer). Got my shorts from Aldi at a tenner a pair.


 
All the climbs near me are cat 4, it's that or moor flats...I dream of rolling hills


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

simmi said:


> One of my goals for the year is to do 10 top 200 climbs, one of only a couple within riding distance from me is Lincolns Michealgate, a very short climb but what makes it a classic is that it's cobbled.
> This is the 3rd time I have tried this ride I was starting to think it's cursed the 1st time fog came down and for safety reasons I had to turn back, the 2nd try the weather turned and my clothing was not suitable.
> Anyway today I was going to make it no matter what.
> Garmin connect led me down a briddleway soon after got a puncture, but hay I was not quitting this time so fixed it and pushed on.
> ...


 
Great work!

Where can I find this list of climbs?


----------



## simmi (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great work!





ItsSteveLovell said:


> Where can I find this list of climbs?




Here, they are in 2 books, 
*100 Greatest Cycling Climbs and surprise surprise, Another 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs*


In my opinion well worth owning.

6 down 4 to go to reach my goal!


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Here, they are in 2 books,
> *100 Greatest Cycling Climbs and surprise surprise, Another 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Going to do the Cheddar Gorge climb later this week(end)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

Nice ride Simon, put my meagre 21 miles in the shade, apart from the fact it takes me over 6,000 miles since 23 June last year, I had hoped for a much more impressive ride, and certainly when I passed the 6,000 mile mark which was into the same wind as Simon was on about.
Though I did get 6 wind assisted pb's
New Rd to Womersley 1 mile @ 21.7 mph, ok it had aslight down hill grade too, still pretty chuffed with it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/55741922


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2013)

Well done on the 6000 miles Nigel. I don't think I am even half way to that! Forecast tomorrow is looking really blustery so don't think I will be going out. Hope it's better down there.


----------



## simmi (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Going to do the Cheddar Gorge climb later this week(end)


 
Not too steep, just a great bit of road, I have never ridden it but have driven and walked it many times, I lived for most of my 20's and 30's in the Midsomer Norton area.
For a real challenge get yourself down to Porlock.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done on the 6000 miles Nigel. I don't think I am even half way to that! Forecast tomorrow is looking really blustery so don't think I will be going out. Hope it's better down there.


You cant be far off Mo, 2,200 this year alone.
I am hoping the new cassette will arrive tomorrow, but with the speeds i am getting, not sure it's a wise move.


----------



## simmi (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice ride Simon, put my meagre 21 miles in the shade, apart from the fact it takes me over 6,000 miles since 23 June last year, I had hoped for a much more impressive ride, and certainly when I passed the 6,000 mile mark which was into the same wind as Simon was on about.
> Though I did get 6 wind assisted pb's
> New Rd to Womersley 1 mile @ 21.7 mph, ok it had aslight down hill grade too, still pretty chuffed with it.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55741922


 
Amazing stuff mate and in just 11 months a lot of people don't do that in a car!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Amazing stuff mate and in just 11 months a lot of people don't do that in a car!


Thanks, but it's only been this last month or so it's begun to start being enjoyable, though thats not strictly true, but I think you understand what I mean.
Like the climb yesterday, some people do it day in day out, to me it was the first (probably did some many years ago) but it was enjoyable, it was tough in the middle to keep going but only because there was a set of lights.
I still dont like setting off to the photo group on Tuesdays because of the climb up to the barracks, but i bettered my speed but 2mph yesterday ( I think it was), also another short climb about half way was none to pleasant, yesterday I over took two cyclists on the hill. I try and look see what bikes I am passing, but usually I am more concerned with overtaking safely, so I very rarely see, not usually Vikings though).
I want to thank every one for the encouragement this site and this thread in particular has given me.
When I complete the next 40 miles or so it will also be my 3rd 1,000 Km month since I started (April is to blame for all this) and my current projection for the year is 7,500 miles, if I do that, that will be 10,600 in 18 months


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

simmi said:


> Not too steep, just a great bit of road, I have never ridden it but have driven and walked it many times, I lived for most of my 20's and 30's in the Midsomer Norton area.
> For a real challenge get yourself down to Porlock.


 
Maybe...the worst thing I've ever done is from Blagdon resevoir to the top of the mendips. That was ridiculously long/steep. I think of doing it again...but then I remember that without pedalling much I hit 40mph easily when going back down. I've also thought about cycling out to the long set of lochs near Bath and climbing that but it all means going quite a distance from home


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Maybe...the worst thing I've ever done is from Blagdon resevoir to the top of the mendips. That was ridiculously long/steep. I think of doing it again...but then I remember that without pedalling much I hit 40mph easily when going back down. I've also thought about cycling out to the long set of lochs near Bath and climbing that but it all means going quite a distance from home


This is the problem I have, and unless I have the photo group or the hospital (mind I sometimes come out of there a mental wreck), I struggle usually past 3 hrs (not fitness you understand), 2 hrs I am ok, this is why most of my rides are 30-40 miles.


----------



## SWSteve (22 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is the problem I have, and unless I have the photo group or the hospital (mind I sometimes come out of there a mental wreck), I struggle usually past 3 hrs (not fitness you understand), 2 hrs I am ok, this is why most of my rides are 30-40 miles.


 
The issue I seem to have is hunger. Thinking of making a couple of sarnies and chucking them in my saddle post bag and trying to do 60-80. There's a way I could take ~20 miles out of the 100 miler I did the other weekend if I did it from my house and all in one day. That or stop at a coffee shop and spend some pennies


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

Well I never have the money for a cake/coffee shop, but it's more anxiety than anything.


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I never have the money for a cake/coffee shop, but it's more anxiety than anything.


 
I'm going to plead ignorance on this one, as there's probably been something said about in the past that I do not know of


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is the problem I have, and unless I have the photo group or the hospital (mind I sometimes come out of there a mental wreck), I struggle usually past 3 hrs (not fitness you understand), 2 hrs I am ok, this is why most of my rides are 30-40 miles.


 
Kind of similar Nigel. I start worrying that if I go too far from home and start feeling rough I might struggle to make it back. Don't have a lot of people available that I could get in touch with to pick me up. Don't even carry the phone anyway!

Wasn't going to go out this morning due to the wind, but realised I only needed a few miles for the 1000kms so just went my shortest available loop. The wind was already getting pretty strong. Nice on the way out but I nearly had my chin resting on the bars on the way back just to keep moving


----------



## RWright (23 May 2013)

I don't carry a phone either. I also worry about getting a long way out and start feeling bad. I carry a little money in case I were to get hungry but I have never bought any food while I was out for a ride. I rarely stop for anything besides natures call and busy intersections. I will have to be more careful with fluids as it starts to get hot. I found me some Elite custom race bottle cages for a $7 each and got a couple so hopefully I will be set on both my drop bar bikes now. They are even special color Army camouflage color that lets me sneak by the competition.  ( I didn't make that up, the place I got them from actually put it in the features section on the web page). Camo cages on a blue and white bike should be quite trendy and stylish. 

My biggest problems on long rides seem to be boredom after about 25 miles and my butt starts getting a little sore after 30 or so miles. I think I read that there, it is not legal to use an mp3 player headphone in both ears and I can understand the concern. I use a very small mirror on the lens of all my glasses that I ride with so I am much more aware of what is going on behind me than most riders. I think I would be bored to tears if I couldn't listen to my mp3 player blasting after about 25 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

RWright said:


> My biggest problems on long rides seem to be boredom after about 25 miles and my butt starts getting a little sore after 30 or so miles. I think I read that there, it is not legal to use an *mp3* player headphone in both ears and I can understand the concern. I use a very small mirror on the lens of all my glasses that I ride with so I am much more aware of what is going on behind me than most riders. I think I would be bored to tears if I couldn't listen to my mp3 player blasting after about 25 miles.


I suffer from tinnitus as well, so I wouldn't use one, but I don't so much get board on rides upto 4 hrs ( I have done a few) though I guess after 3 1/2 hrs or so it does start to play a part, though that might be fatigue, or maybe it's the nicotine.
I don't carry a phone either, but do have enough cash to make a call should I ever need to. 
And Mo your not far of that 3,000 miles, either one biggish or two more normal one's and you will pass it, if you winter had been a touch better, I am sure it would have been nearer 4,000-4,500 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And Mo your not far of that 3,000 miles, either one biggish or two more normal one's and you will pass it, if you winter had been a touch better, I am sure it would have been nearer 4,000-4,500 miles.


Surprised I have even done what I have to be honest. I am not overly bothered about doing huge miles. I have some weeks I enjoy longer runs then others when I can't be bothered. As I think I have said, I really just cycle for the fresh air and fitness.

Feeling a bit stressed at the moment anyway. The routine bowel cancer screening test I sent off has to be repeated because they detected slight trace of blood. Probably nothing but I am not going to feel settled and relaxed until I get the results back of the repeat test. Probably not the place to write about this but just wanted to get it off my chest. As I say, it is usually nothing to worry about but you can't help yourself.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

Some very impressive miles being done by everyone, well done 

Last nights ride took me through 1,000 miles for the month (third month in a row) and I completed that Strava Challenge.

Only (!) need to do another 223 miles to hit 5,000 for the year.

I always carry a phone and a bit of money with me just in case.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised I have even done what I have to be honest. I am not overly bothered about doing huge miles. I have some weeks I enjoy longer runs then others when I can't be bothered. As I think I have said, I really just cycle for the fresh air and fitness.
> 
> Feeling a bit stressed at the moment anyway. The routine bowel cancer screening test I sent off has to be repeated because they detected slight trace of blood. Probably nothing but I am not going to feel settled and relaxed until I get the results back of the repeat test. Probably not the place to write about this but just wanted to get it off my chest. As I say, it is usually nothing to worry about but you can't help yourself.


 
Seeing the weather conditions you have to contend with and the miles you do has been one of my biggest motivators for keeping in the saddle.

Fingers crossed on your test results


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The issue I seem to have is hunger. Thinking of making a couple of sarnies and chucking them in my saddle post bag and trying to do 60-80. There's a way I could take ~20 miles out of the 100 miler I did the other weekend if I did it from my house and all in one day. That or stop at a coffee shop and spend some pennies


 
I carry a few gels with me in my rucksack in case I get really hungry, those porridge breakfast biscuit things are quite handy to take as well


----------



## User28924 (23 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some very impressive miles being done by everyone, well done
> 
> Last nights ride took me through 1,000 miles for the month (third month in a row) and I completed that Strava Challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's some crazy mileage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Surprised I have even done what I have to be honest. I am not overly bothered about doing huge miles. I have some weeks I enjoy longer runs then others when I can't be bothered. As I think I have said, I really just cycle for the fresh air and fitness.
> 
> Feeling a bit stressed at the moment anyway. The routine bowel cancer screening test I sent off has to be repeated because they detected slight trace of blood. Probably nothing but I am not going to feel settled and relaxed until I get the results back of the repeat test. Probably not the place to write about this but just wanted to get it off my chest. As I say, it is usually nothing to worry about but you can't help yourself.


Ditto what Chris said really, just a thought might this contribute to your discomfort.



User28924 said:


> Wow, that's some crazy mileage.


Well he is a bit , but what do you expect he is ( I think, judging from his avatar) from the same City as me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

User28924 said:


> Wow, that's some crazy mileage.


 
I am lucky that I have time in a morning to do a decent ride to work and have shower facilities at work, mileage really creeps up when you do a 40-50 mile round commute



Nigelnaturist said:


> Ditto what Chris said really, just a thought might this contribute to your discomfort.
> 
> 
> Well he is a bit , but what do you expect he is ( I think, judging from his avatar) from the same City as me.


 
Originally from Beverley, but always have been a Leeds fan


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some very impressive miles being done by everyone, well done
> 
> Last nights ride took me through 1,000 miles for the month (third month in a row) and I completed that Strava Challenge.
> 
> ...





Supersuperleeds said:


> I carry a few gels with me in my rucksack in case I get really hungry, those porridge breakfast biscuit things are quite handy to take as well


 

Great mileage!
I would take gels but sandwiches or flapjack is cheaper. I have also taken said breakfast things with me, and they helped as it just seemed to expand making me not feel so empty.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

What naff ride, road closed so I could not do the double loop I planned, so had to go round the golf club a few times, however it did give me sometime to explore the effect of different gear ratios up the same incline. under similar conditions.
Parcel is here,  Wiggle postage is brill, standered delivery 4 days arrived in two.


----------



## RWright (23 May 2013)

Good luck with your test Mo. I know I probably don't need to tell you, but I would make my Dr. aware of the riding miles being put in, just in case it could mean anything.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

Quite in here tonight.
Well just tested the new cassette, it's better, but I am no quicker. 
I will put it on strava shortly.


----------



## RWright (23 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quite in here tonight.
> Well just tested the new cassette, it's better, but I am no quicker.
> I will put it on strava shortly.


 
I have been slower myself lately, just burning calories and trying to get in these Battaglia in Montagna miles. I have been lucky with the weather so far but there are storms around again today. I hope to get a ride in. Missing a day with this challenge can make things tough. I may back off a little on the miles after this one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I have been slower myself lately, just burning calories and trying to get in thes*e Battaglia in Montagna miles.* I have been lucky with the weather so far but there are storms around again today. I hope to get a ride in. Missing a day with this challenge can make things tough. I may back off a little on the miles after this one.


 
Not far to go now, hope you get it finished - I am sure you will.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

Echo Chris's sentiments there Rocky, I will be happy if I get 2/3 of it though i doubt it.
Clocked up a 1,000km this month with tonights ride, nothing amazing 3 p.b's, but as i had done that road twice before and the last time in Jan, no real surprise, the improvements weren't great, but improvements none the less.
I did like this segment, first time I have rode it lovely road, a negative incline but it felt I was going up hill.
B1222 to Milford Dash
The gears are better, but there is a bigger jump between the 40 and 30 rings than I had before.
http://app.strava.com/activities/55893903#


----------



## stevey (23 May 2013)

Winter jacket back on for this little ride

http://app.strava.com/activities/55898211


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Winter jacket back on for this little ride
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55898211


And gloves.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The auto upload worked for me this afternoon, you just have to leave it about 15 minutes. It worked.


 

Does it upload once you plug the unit into the computer and upload it to Garmin? I've been rather blonde I think and assumed it automatically uploaded from the actual unit. Oops 

Reason for edit -accidentally put my comment into the quote!


----------



## stevey (23 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And gloves.


 
Need new ones me thinks


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks, but it's only been this last month or so it's begun to start being enjoyable, though thats not strictly true, but I think you understand what I mean.
> Like the climb yesterday, some people do it day in day out, to me it was the first (probably did some many years ago) but it was enjoyable, it was tough in the middle to keep going but only because there was a set of lights.
> I still dont like setting off to the photo group on Tuesdays because of the climb up to the barracks, but i bettered my speed but 2mph yesterday ( I think it was), also another short climb about half way was none to pleasant, yesterday I over took two cyclists on the hill. I try and look see what bikes I am passing, but usually I am more concerned with overtaking safely, so I very rarely see, not usually Vikings though).
> I want to thank every one for the encouragement this site and this thread in particular has given me.
> When I complete the next 40 miles or so it will also be my 3rd 1,000 Km month since I started (April is to blame for all this) and my current projection for the year is 7,500 miles, if I do that, that will be 10,600 in 18 months



You are a legend Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> You are a legend Nigel


I dont' know about that Phoenix , but thanks.


----------



## simmi (23 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Maybe...the worst thing I've ever done is from Blagdon resevoir to the top of the mendips. That was ridiculously long/steep. I think of doing it again...but then I remember that without pedalling much I hit 40mph easily when going back down. I've also thought about cycling out to the long set of lochs near Bath and climbing that but it all means going quite a distance from home


 
I think you mean Caen Hill locks which are in Devizes, you can ride from Bath to there along the canal. Its a nice ride but you want a hybrid not a racer and the locks are a very gentle slope not a climb at all but it is a nice ride, I did it with my kids when they were very young.


----------



## Nomadski (23 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Does it upload once you plug the unit into the computer and upload it to Garmin? I've been rather blonde I think and assumed it automatically uploaded from the actual unit. Oops
> 
> Reason for edit -accidentally put my comment into the quote!



It uploads after you have uploaded to Garmin. The auto sync is between Garmin Connect and Strava, not your Garmin unit and Strava. 

Think the new *10 units (810 etc) have auto Bluetooth connect to Garmin Connect so with that auto sync set up you could effectively get auto sync to Strava.


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Winter jacket back on for this little ride
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/55898211


 
Bib tights and fleece-lined jersey tonight, should have worn a shirt underneath as well


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2013)

simmi said:


> I think you mean Caen Hill locks which are in Devizes, you can ride from Bath to there along the canal. Its a nice ride but you want a hybrid not a racer and the locks are a very gentle slope not a climb at all but it is a nice ride, I did it with my kids when they were very young.


 
Are these the ones made with the illegally felled wood? As some 'person' from Greenpeace once came to my scout group about illegal stuff, and mentioned them.


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2013)

Went out tonight for my first night-time ride. It was bloody cold, and I should have a much brighter light. But it was great. That said my phone died at some point, and as a result you'll have to trust me with the mileage/average speed.

21.8miles in 1:23 with an average speed of 15mph.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It uploads after you have uploaded to Garmin. The auto sync is between Garmin Connect and Strava, not your Garmin unit and Strava.
> 
> Think the new *10 units (810 etc) have auto Bluetooth connect to Garmin Connect so with that auto sync set up you could effectively get auto sync to Strava.



Okey dokey. No wonder it was taking much more than 15 mins then <grins>


----------



## deadpool7 (24 May 2013)

Got a 5 mile road bike ride in yesterday and today. On an even better note, my sister just shipped me eggbeater pedals for my MTB for my upcoming birthday. Yay me!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

Great work on all these rides guys, especially since winter almost seems to have returned! 

Having a day off today. Pretty cold and breezy at the moment but sunny. Just having a coffee then taking the dog for a walk by the river. Lovely first thing.

It is looking nice over the weekend though so should get out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 May 2013)

Very windy here in Leicester, forecast torrential rain as well. I have a day off work so I am going to have a rest day and slob in front of the telly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2013)

Even I am thinking of skipping my appointment, seems just a tad to dangerous.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very windy here in Leicester, forecast torrential rain as well. I have a day off work so I am going to have a rest day and slob in front of the telly.


Sounds good to me  Just back a chilly dog walk. No doubt will spend too much time on the computer playing daft games. Anyone else addicted to Candy Crush on Facebook?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds good to me  Just back a chilly dog walk. No doubt will spend too much time on the computer playing daft games. Anyone else addicted to Candy Crush on Facebook?


Nope.
Anyone addicted to photoshop


----------



## RWright (24 May 2013)

I am up late, I play online Spades a little, haven't played any other online games in a while. I have Photoshop on disk around here somewhere I think but it has too many buttons to press.  I do wish I had some photo editing software on my PC but just been too lazy to put it on. I used Corel since the late 90s because my brother let me use his copy. I got used to it and then I got Windows 7 and it doesn't play very well with the old Corel version I had. Photoshop was almost like starting over again, it was really nice but I never used it a lot. I don't do much photography anyway. I use paint to do the little editing that I do.

The weather is supposed to be nice here today and I found even more nice places to ride today. I was riding one road today, not far from my house, I was thinking wow, this is great. I got to one point and thought, I lived there for a while.  I had forgotten the road name because I only lived there a few months and it was years back. Since they put in the bypass that I like to ride I am now realizing how close these places are to where I grew up and now live. Before you had to ride half way across town and back out into the county to get to them so they seemed very far away to me. With the new bypass they are only about 5 miles away.  Shows a lot about my geography skills.

The Blue Meteor has a new bottom bracket and camo bottle cages, I found some nice new(old) country roads, the rain is supposedly gone for a while. This Battaglia might end well for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I am up late, I play online Spades a little, haven't played any other online games in a while. I have Photoshop on disk around here somewhere I think but it has too many buttons to press.  I do wish I had some photo editing software on my PC but just been too lazy to put it on. I used Corel since the late 90s because my brother let me use his copy. I got used to it and then I got Windows 7 and it doesn't play very well with the old Corel version I had. Photoshop was almost like starting over again, it was really nice but I never used it a lot. I don't do much photography anyway. I use paint to do the little editing that I do.


Try Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nope.
> Anyone addicted to photoshop


Nope. I can't get my head round it. Too difficult.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I can't get my head round it. Too difficult.


See above post.


----------



## J4MIE_P (24 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> See above post.


 
Big Photoshop man here Nigel  Well Lightroom to be completely honest :P

Do quite a bit of wedding & portrait photography  You're not alone on here dont worry.

Bit annoyed, I went spinning for the first time of Wednesday. Very hard work but thought nothing of it. But today I feel like I've died! Really heavy legs  Put me off my bike ride tonight as I dont think I'd make it lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Big Photoshop man here Nigel  Well Lightroom to be completely honest :P
> 
> Do quite a bit of wedding & portrait photography  You're not alone on here dont worry.
> 
> Bit annoyed, I went spinning for the first time of Wednesday. Very hard work but thought nothing of it. But today I feel like I've died! Really heavy legs  Put me off my bike ride tonight as I dont think I'd make it lol.


I hate doing weddings, people just expect you to be able to do them because you can take pictures.
It's been a naff day weather wise anyway.
So I did this.






I thought I had posted, might have posted it somewhere else.


----------



## philinmerthyr (24 May 2013)

Planning a 75 mile ride tomorrow. After the 100km a couple of weeks ago this is the next step. 10 weeks to the London 100.

It's fairly flat but I'll build long rides with hills in to my training in the next few weeks.


----------



## RWright (24 May 2013)

Have fun on your 75 mile ride Phil. 

I could hear the wind outside today so I knew it was going to be bad (18 mph). I have been waiting around for it to die down a little. This time of year it normally dies down around dusk. I think it is down to around 10 mph now so I am out to get a few miles in.


----------



## User28924 (24 May 2013)

Haven't really got time to go on longer rides at the moment unfortunately, exams coming up and all, but it's an excellent break from work to just ride around the town at a fair clip for half an hour.


----------



## MaxInc (24 May 2013)

I'm on holliday in Fuerteventura ATM so I though I'd hire a bike to explore a little bit the island and maybe do some damage control with all this amazing food being placed under my nose )

It started nicely, got a Fuji Rubaix pretty new and set out to a nearby beach, some 12-15miles away, about 200m climb. The trouble started when I arrived at destination I just realized I left the walled at the hotel so no cold drinks, luke warm water will have to do. Still shot some nice pics, enjoyed the views and relaxed a little bit.

On my way back, not even 2 miles into the climb and I got a puncture ... I suddenly felt alone and vlnerable in the middle of nowhere, just me, the bike and some wild goats ... After finished coursing and all that, managed to take the deflated wheel apart but to my surprise I couldn't find the puncture. I spent a good amount of time inspecting the paper thin tyre on the inside but couldn't find any sign or debris, so fitted the spare tube, pumped it as much as I could and I was ready to resume.

Worth mentioning a nice couple (german I would guess by their accent) who stopped and reversed to my location to check that I'm all rigth. I was very tempted at that stage to ask for a lift but I thank them for stopping instead and reasured them that I'm ok.

Back on the bike, I almost reached to top of the hill when I started to get that feeling again ... It can't be again ... but it was ... this time as was approaching a very fast dual carriage way junction. Stopped and moved well away from the road into some sort of ditch surrounded by more goats  Wind has picked up so it was difficult to listen for any hisses. Took a lot of time to look for thr puncture but no luck. Pumped the wheel again until I finally got a faint hisssing but even still, no visual indication. Poured some water and bingo, I could see the spot bubbling but Nothing more. Turned out to be a really thin wire thread, maybe about the widh of hair, somthing I would only feel it on the inside, but long enough to foo through the tube. Patching time and after a good 20+minute stop, I'm back on the road.

In the meantime wind has picked up pretty well by the time I began my descent. I never though I woukd have to push so hard downhill against the wind to maintain 10mph. It was pretty bad and the side gusts were pushing me all over the place. Thank God for the wide hard shoulder!

42kms in total, just shy of 2 hours moving time, 3 hours including service breaks, two punctured tubes, the strongest winds I've ever pedaled or walked into and a worried wife at the hotel. At least I've earned my desert this evening, they had a huge chocolate fountain


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It uploads after you have uploaded to Garmin. The auto sync is between Garmin Connect and Strava, not your Garmin unit and Strava.
> 
> .



Another silly question, going for a pedal with a friend today and planning to stop for lunch. Should I just let the Garmin self-pause, or should I stop it, reset and start again after lunch? If I do this, it'd be classed as two rides wouldn't it? But if I just pause it, the overall time would be much longer because of the lunch break. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things at all, but what do others do?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 May 2013)

Had a new saddle fitted yesterday. May not be able to sit down after a planned ride today. Watch this space


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 May 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I'm on holliday in Fuerteventura ATM so I though I'd hire a bike to explore a little bit the island and maybe do some damage control with all this amazing food being placed under my nose )
> 
> ...
> 42kms in total, just shy of 2 hours moving time, 3 hours including service breaks, two punctured tubes, the strongest winds I've ever pedaled or walked into and a worried wife at the hotel. At least I've earned my desert this evening, they had a huge chocolate fountain




All's well that ends well. Hope you're ok today and no serious after effects.


----------



## RWright (25 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Another silly question, going for a pedal with a friend today and planning to stop for lunch. Should I just let the Garmin self-pause, or should I stop it, reset and start again after lunch? If I do this, it'd be classed as two rides wouldn't it? But if I just pause it, the overall time would be much longer because of the lunch break. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things at all, but what do others do?


 
I "think" you can just turn off the Garmin with the off button, then start it back and it will go to the same ride but it will still know the time so your overall time will still show the same. If you set the reset and hold it, it will save the ride you have done to that point and I don't know if there is a way to add to that ride again. I just let mine auto pause about all the time now. Less chance of pilot error. 

I wish I could be more definitive but I am sure someone will be along that probably knows for sure.


----------



## Leescfc79 (25 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Another silly question, going for a pedal with a friend today and planning to stop for lunch. Should I just let the Garmin self-pause, or should I stop it, reset and start again after lunch? If I do this, it'd be classed as two rides wouldn't it? But if I just pause it, the overall time would be much longer because of the lunch break. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things at all, but what do others do?



I just pause it and depending on how long I stop for it sometimes switches itself off, just turn it on and resume the ride.

It records elapsed time and moving time so it won't impact on average speed etc and will be recorded as a single ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2013)

What a difference 24 hours makes. Lovely weather here in Leicester today, so got up early and went for a quick ride

http://app.strava.com/activities/56116692#


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Another silly question, going for a pedal with a friend today and planning to stop for lunch. Should I just let the Garmin self-pause, or should I stop it, reset and start again after lunch? If I do this, it'd be classed as two rides wouldn't it? But if I just pause it, the overall time would be much longer because of the lunch break. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things at all, but what do others do?


Has above, auto pause however will sometimes give wayward readings if your not using a sp/cad sensor (well thats what I found) also if on auto pause and you take it off, it will still record your movements unless the auto pause speed is above you walking/amble speed, auto pause/pause/power off will all record it as one ride, reset as individual rides, but you do need to press the start button to record the next segment, these however can be stitched together ( it's a bit long winded doing it mind) to make one ride though it will still show the gap where you paused.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 May 2013)

Glorious weather here for a change.

18.26 miles / 13.69 mph av'.

Very hilly route so pleased with it - did a chunk of the Dales Way which was a bit of a flog in places!

***

Why do some people not use cycle paths?

There is a nice path between Staveley and Windermere that I was using today. It borders a dual carriageway that today (as it's a Bank Holiday weekend) was very busy.

But, three cyclists were on the road mixing it with the fast traffic, slowing it down and generally being a nuisance.

Don't understand it really - the path is well surfaced, wide enough, not overgrown and has very few other cyclists and ped's on it.

***

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Glorious weather here for a change.
> 
> 18.26 miles / 13.69 mph av'.
> 
> ...


You just get used to riding roads, and most of the cycle paths I see, you have to give way more often then if you stay on the road.
Glad you had an enjoyable ride.


----------



## Creakyknee (25 May 2013)

A mate (i use that term loosely) has persuaded me to sign up for a reliability ride in a months time which is around 90 miles with about 6500ft climbing.
Had a bit of a go on the general route (couldn't remember it exactly) today, managed about 70 before i died, well actually died earlier but had to struggle home. Think i'm going to have to train harder.: )

http://app.strava.com/activities/56162036


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> A mate (i use that term loosely) has persuaded me to sign up for a reliability ride in a months time which is around 90 miles with about 6500ft climbing.
> Had a bit of a go on the general route (couldn't remember it exactly) today, managed about 70 before i died, well actually died earlier but had to struggle home. Think i'm going to have to train harder.: )
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56162036


 
Very good effort, you got further than I would have


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> A mate (i use that term loosely) has persuaded me to sign up for a reliability ride in a months time which is around 90 miles with about 6500ft climbing.
> Had a bit of a go on the general route (couldn't remember it exactly) today, managed about 70 before i died, well actually died earlier but had to struggle home. Think i'm going to have to train harder.: )
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56162036


Bloody hell that's good going!


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2013)

Went out for a bit of a jolly up to put some good miles in. Was thinking of riding to Wales but decided to stay in N.Somerset. Good riding and did a climb I wanted to do, it wasn't particularly steep...but it did go on for a while, it's also a cat 3 

http://app.strava.com/activities/56190661

The weather today has been beautiful, good job I didn't wear a long sleeved fleece lined jersey


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 May 2013)

Just back from work,never seen so many cyclists on the road home. Hoping this weather holds to give me a chance to catch you lot up!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Went out for a bit of a jolly up to put some good miles in. Was thinking of riding to Wales but decided to stay in N.Somerset. Good riding and did a climb I wanted to do, it wasn't particularly steep...but it did go on for a while, it's also a cat 3
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56190661
> 
> The weather today has been beautiful, good job I didn't wear a long sleeved fleece lined jersey


Nice one Steve and well done on the climbs. Don't know about you but I actually find long gradual climbs easier in some ways than roads that are constantly going up and down and you can't seem to get into a nice rhythm.

It certainly has been a brilliant day weather wise. Lots of impressive rides on here today.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from work,never seen so many cyclists on the road home. Hoping this weather holds to give me a chance to catch you lot up!


Hope you manage out too Brian. It has been an amazing day. Sky still blue here, albeit breezy now.


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from work,never seen so many cyclists on the road home. Hoping this weather holds to give me a chance to catch you lot up!


 
Try and get some in whilst it's good, this weather won't be around forever


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2013)

I forgot to say, I got a slow puncture when ...2 punctures in a week. If this keeps up then some new tyres may be on the way


----------



## philinmerthyr (25 May 2013)

I had a tough day but enjoyable. I completed my first 75 mile ride. 5ft 6in, 20st 12lb dragged around 75 miles with 5:49 riding. 

My shoulders and neck felt the pain after 60 miles. My legs felt ok. Still getting some dodgy readings on the Garmin HRM. Over 200 but move the strap a little bit and it drops straight away.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56201533

I'm confident that I will be ready for the London 100 in 10 weeks. My focus over the next few weeks will be shorter, harder rides with more hills and watching my diet with the aim of losing weight to make Leith and Box hills easier.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you manage out too Brian. It has been an amazing day. Sky still blue here, albeit breezy now.


@SueEvesham is working sunday and monday but I have a small window of opportunity tomorrow morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## RWright (25 May 2013)

Some outstanding rides today from a lot of people, very impressive. I had a feeling when it started warming up a little more there, that it would happen.
Creaky, wow, very nice. Phil, excellent job too, good luck with your 100, I think you will do fine.

I started hearing a ticking in my new bottom bracket after the first ride. I finally figured out what it was. There is a small metal frame protector cover plate right beside the rear of the front chain rings, it had bent and three of the screws that hold the rings together would touch it on every pedal revolution. It took me an hour to figure it out.  Now I am going to straighten it and probably even put my old bb back on and save the new one.

A little breezy here but nice. I will be doing some more exploring in the country this evening.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2013)

Well done everyone, some really impressive distances rode today.
I managed a meagre (in comparison) 37.6 Miles (60Km), quite a sedate ride in terms of climbs, i.e. there were none, I dont know how garmin reckons it was 1400ft or so.
good news 7 p.b.'s and avg of 16.1 mph, I have managed 16mph before on a 30+mile ride and on shorter ones.
I did have a couple of stops, to enjoy being out in the sun. Next target after tomorrow which should bring up 3,000 miles for the year, is to get an avg 15mph week, I did 14.94mph (my highest to date) this last week.
I liked this p.b.
http://app.strava.com/activities/56223013#1029307469 no great distance 0.2 miles @ 4.1% but an increase from 12mph a month ago to 13.3mph today, or 5's quicker.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56223013#1029307469


----------



## RWright (25 May 2013)

I was looking around at some of the local Strava segments and checked out a couple of the faster riders. There was a ride last weekend that some of them did, an organized event. I thought I would post the segment, I didn't ride this, and probably never will. I would get to the 80 mile mark and start crying. For amusement only: http://app.strava.com/segments/632878

BTW, this is not local to me. It is about 150 miles or so away from my area. If it was local to me I would take my bike up to the top in my truck and get someone to pick me up at the bottom.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done everyone, some really impressive distances rode today.
> I managed a meagre (in comparison) 37.6 Miles (60Km), quite a sedate ride in terms of climbs, i.e. there were none, I dont know how garmin reckons it was 1400ft or so.


Couldn't fathom that myself. Anyway, excellent speed nonetheless. 

Some amazing rides in the group today. Well done to everyone no matter what length of ride or speed you managed.....and to those that didn't make it out.....hope you manage tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn't fathom that myself. Anyway, excellent speed nonetheless.
> 
> Some amazing rides in the group today. Well done to everyone no matter what length of ride or speed you managed.....and to those that didn't make it out.....hope you manage tomorrow


Your going to beat me this month at this rate,


----------



## stevey (25 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> and to those that didn't make it out.....hope you manage tomorrow


 
Will def be out tomorrow not had chance today what with one thing and another..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Some outstanding rides today from a lot of people, very impressive. I had a feeling when it started warming up a little more there, that it would happen.
> Creaky, wow, very nice. Phil, excellent job too, good luck with your 100, I think you will do fine.
> 
> I started hearing a ticking in my new bottom bracket after the first ride. I finally figured out what it was. There is a small metal frame protector cover plate right beside the rear of the front chain rings, it had bent and three of the screws that hold the rings together would touch it on every pedal revolution. It took me an hour to figure it out.  Now I am going to straighten it and probably even put my old bb back on and save the new one.
> ...


 
Rocky, get off the internet and go get the challenge finished


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your going to beat me this month at this rate,


It ain't a competition  If I feel good and the weather is good I ride. Looks nice again tomorrow but then Monday is looking back to wet and breezy so probably another day off so you can catch up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your going to beat me this month at this rate,


 
It's going to be close, there is only 4 or 5 miles between you at the minute.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It ain't a competition  If I feel good and the weather is good I ride. Looks nice again tomorrow but then Monday is looking back to wet and breezy so probably another day off so you can catch up


I know, just a bit of friendly revelry. .


Supersuperleeds said:


> It's going to be close, there is only 4 or 5 miles between you at the minute.


 
Mo was saying last month it would be nice to finish up toward the top, well in the people I follow, Mo is in the top three usually.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know, just a bit of friendly revelry. .
> 
> 
> Mo was saying last month it would be nice to finish up toward the top, well in the people I follow, Mo is in the top three usually.


 
Nothing between you, Mo and Rocky on my following list for the May Massive, you're all way behind some good looking young fella in first though 

3890 2 

  Rocky Wright  
Sanford, North Carolina 28 * 1,087.1 * 683
4086 3 

  Maureen Doig  
Crieff, Perth and Kinross, United Kingdom 19 * 1,074.3 * 696
4263 4 

  Nigel Butterfield  
Pontefract, England, United Kingdom 27 * 1,062.8 * 708


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I was looking around at some of the local Strava segments and checked out a couple of the faster riders. There was a ride last weekend that some of them did, an organized event. I thought I would post the segment, I didn't ride this, and probable never will. I would get to the 80 mile mark and start crying. For amusement only: http://app.strava.com/segments/632878
> 
> BTW, this is not local to me. It is about 150 miles or so away from my area. If it was local to me I would take my bike up to the top in my truck and get someone to pick me up at the bottom.


 
I heard Cam won, but no one could video it as his sponsors said he needs to focus on football.(I love seeing Charlotte on a map)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 May 2013)

With thanks to everybody (lots to mention individually) who gave me Garmin assistance I rode the following with my friend:

http://app.strava.com/activities/56298669

Got my first QOM! 

By new saddle is much better for my 'sensitive' area, but my sit bones have taken a battering. I hope the bruising soon settles down. Giving it a day off today as we are off to watch part of the Milk Race in Nottingham. 

Got some interesting tan lines yesterday (oops) including a band between my gloves and my sleeve. 

Oh, and I had another clipless moment and came a bit of a cropper with grazes, cuts and bruises . My right foot seems to be getting worse at releasing for some reason!! On a positive note, I cycled in shorts so didn't make any holes in my tights!  and I'd taken my arm warmers off, so no holes there either. My skin mends itself 

Have a great day everybody. Another cracking one weather-wise here


----------



## Reece (26 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> With thanks to everybody (lots to mention individually) who gave me Garmin assistance I rode the following with my friend:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56298669
> 
> ...


Great ride and congrats on both the QOM's and all the other top 10 achievements!

I've not been out for a week, as have been down Weymouth (wish I'd took my bike, lots of great rolling hills down that way!). Hoping this break will have done me good as the last few rides I have not been on form and seemed to have "lost my legs". We will see in half hour when I go out. Also get to try the new wheels out!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> With thanks to everybody (lots to mention individually) who gave me Garmin assistance I rode the following with my friend:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56298669
> 
> Got my first QOM!


Well done. Looks a nice ride. I am struggling to understand some folk's elevation readings, especially with the Edge 500. Your route looks pretty flat compared with around here but still shows 1586ft elevation?? If you compare it to my ride this morning with three cat 4 climbs it looks like I hardly did much more? Totally confusing.
http://app.strava.com/activities/56306335


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> With thanks to everybody (lots to mention individually) who gave me Garmin assistance I rode the following with my friend:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56298669
> 
> Got my first QOM!


Well done on both QOM.


Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Looks a nice ride. I am struggling to understand some folk's elevation readings, especially with the Edge 500. Your route looks pretty flat compared with around here but still shows 1586ft elevation?? If you compare it to my ride this morning with three cat 4 climbs it looks like I hardly did much more? Totally confusing.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56306335


I have to agree with you there Mo. Try uploading your ride to Garmin Connect if you haven't already, and see what it says.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done on both QOM.
> 
> I have to agree with you there Mo. Try uploading your ride to Garmin Connect if you haven't already, and see what it says.


I feel mine are reasonably accurate Garmin 1505 and Strava 1666 so not a huge difference. It's more when I look at some others that only have a few little climbs throughout their rides and it still seems to show a high elevation for the ride? Not quite understanding it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I feel mine are reasonably accurate Garmin 1505 and Strava 1666 so not a huge difference. It's more when I look at some others that only have a few little climbs throughout their rides and it still seems to show a high elevation for the ride? Not quite understanding it.


Thats what I thought about the ride last night, if you scaled a pancake up to the same size, it would have had more height.
I am going to let strava sort this one, the unit said about 7-800ft using the barometer, but this can be effect be the temp sensor, so I usually correct it, normally its only about 1-200 ft either way, even rwgps gives it as 1300+ft


----------



## Leescfc79 (26 May 2013)

Went out and got 20 miles in this morning, thought I'd try some new roads and ended up having to get off and walk a couple of times as they were dirt tracks, also first ride with my garmin 500 and I think the HR monitor is playing up, it was showing a reading of nearly 250 while I was locking the front door! By the time I'd got the end of the road plodding along at 10-11 mph it was still showing 230 so I took it off and put it in my back pocket where it still managed to show anything between 60-249 for the rest of my ride?! 

I'll admit I'm not the fittest in the world but using my old watch HR monitor I used peak at around 170 while climbing or really pushing myself so will have to have a aplay when I get chance.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56313685


----------



## Reece (26 May 2013)

Just back from my ride. 63.7miles. Wheels run so smooth compared to the stock giant wheels but ride is a bit harsh but still good. Glad I purchased them.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56345351

Think I'll be riding weds evening then will be saving my legs for my Leicester to Skegness run next Saturday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Just back from my ride. 63.7miles. Wheels run so smooth compared to the stock giant wheels but ride is a bit harsh but still good. Glad I purchased them.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56345351
> 
> Think I'll be riding weds evening then will be saving my legs for my Leicester to Skegness run next Saturday.


 
You're nicking my routes


----------



## Reece (26 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're nicking my routes


Haha. One of my mates made it on Garmin Connect the other day. Got to say it was a superb route and we will be doing it again. We don't usually ride out that way as a group. Usually stick to the north side of Leicester.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2013)

Reece said:


> Haha. One of my mates made it on Garmin Connect the other day. Got to say it was a superb route and we will be doing it again. We don't usually ride out that way as a group. Usually stick to the north side of Leicester.


 
It is a great area to ride, normally more bikes than cars, plus no hills I can't get up


----------



## Reece (26 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It is a great area to ride, normally more bikes than cars, plus no hills I can't get up


We did mention to each other how many cyclists we seen. Was funny as we kept seeming the same few groups 2-3times in different areas lol.

Only issue we had was the single track lane for Foston where a car was parked in the gateway and shouted obscenities at us as we waited patiently for him to move. There is always one lol.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2013)

Reece said:


> We did mention to each other how many cyclists we seen. Was funny as we kept seeming the same few groups 2-3times in different areas lol.
> 
> Only issue we had was the single track lane for Foston where a car was parked in the gateway and shouted obscenities at us as we waited patiently for him to move. There is always one lol.


 
I use that gated road as part of my extended extended commute, I've so far never had any issues on it, so hopefully it was just a one off


----------



## Reece (26 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I use that gated road as part of my extended extended commute, I've so far never had any issues on it, so hopefully it was just a one off


Hopefully, think it was probably some bloke agitated from the sun/heat lol.


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2013)

Just back from my 1st 50 miler . Sitting here with a nice . Hopefully when I stand up I'll find my legs still work! 100 miles this week. Not bad for 7/8 weeks in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Just back from my 1st 50 miler . Sitting here with a nice . Hopefully when I stand up I'll find my legs still work! 100 miles this week. Not bad for 7/8 weeks in.


Well done on your first 50 mile ride. I am sure they will.
One thing about riding in the winter, you don't get any unexpected protein snacks.
5 p.b.'s today.
http://app.strava.com/activities/56376775
I need to go do another 30Km to make the 2/3 mark on Castelli's Battaglia in Montagna.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

This bike and I, have today covered 3,000 miles this year.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Looks a nice ride. I am struggling to understand some folk's elevation readings, especially with the Edge 500. Your route looks pretty flat compared with around here but still shows 1586ft elevation?? If you compare it to my ride this morning with three cat 4 climbs it looks like I hardly did much more? Totally confusing.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56306335



The difference I notice between strava and Garmin and MapMyRide is the calorie count. Strava is much lower. Here is a link to the same ride:

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/214990321

Does that make any more sense Mo? I've not compared the two, as I'm just home from watching The Milk Race, elite ladies


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 May 2013)

Very short ride with Max, @SueEvesham is at her busiest at this time of the year so parental duties on my days off and yes she is working tomorrow 

I need a tag so I can go out with Max and Alfie who is just too wild to trust on the road yet.


----------



## J4MIE_P (26 May 2013)

Just got back from a ride 
Only 25.7 miles compared to some other of these rides, but I was working today 08:30-16:30 so wasn't in the mood to do too much.

Managed to keep an average speed over 16.6mph along with maintaining 90rpm for the whole journey so I'm happy with that 

Link: http://app.strava.com/activities/56418268


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Managed to keep an average speed over 16.6mph along with maintaining 90rpm for the whole journey so I'm happy with that
> 
> Link: http://app.strava.com/activities/56418268



Fab average speed. Well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

Current rear set up, Acera mech, and 12-26 cassette, though the 12 isn't used due to it only being a 7 sp.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Just got back from a ride
> Only 25.7 miles compared to some other of these rides, but I was working today 08:30-16:30 so wasn't in the mood to do too much.
> 
> Managed to keep an average speed over 16.6mph along with maintaining 90rpm for the whole journey so I'm happy with that
> ...


I have found it's easier maintaining high cadence in the warmer weather.
Well done.


----------



## Reece (26 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have found it's easier maintaining high cadence in the warmer weather.
> Well done.


The warmer weather and when it's sunny and blue skies make such a difference to my riding to. Just wish we had more of it here lol.


----------



## SWSteve (26 May 2013)

Reece said:


> The warmer weather and when it's sunny and blue skies make such a difference to my riding to. Just wish we had more of it here lol.


+1!

Went out for a spin as I felt bad because I stayed in all day watching old Arrested Development and the F1. Thought I'd do around 15, that became "Why not do 20" so I went out and back on the a370. Surprised as I got a couple of PBs on some segments as a) didn't know they were there so didn't attack them and b) felt a bit chilly. Arm warmers/plenty of thermal long sleeved base layers would be a good purchase for later in the year I feel, short sleeves weren't quite enough this evening.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56454718


----------



## Nomadski (26 May 2013)

Just got back from a week in Manchester so had quite a few pages to go through in here. Some really excellent rides, some 50 milers, QoM's, an absolute crazy 75 miler with nearly 6k ft of climb, plus the steady rides of the regulars racking massive miles into the May Massive. Really impressive stuff all around guys.

Myself, I got home and felt an urge to get back on my silver steed, who was looking at me funny, and put out an EPIC 7 miler.... *cough* Ok its dragging the thread back to beginner level, but just wanted to get out before my curry arrived!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/56434061

Made a nice change from 40 miles+ actually, may get a few in this week rather than bigger rides, before my very first Sportive ride on saturday!!


----------



## SWSteve (26 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Just got back from a week in Manchester so had quite a few pages to go through in here. Some really excellent rides, some 50 milers, QoM's, an absolute crazy 75 miler with nearly 6k ft of climb, plus the steady rides of the regulars racking massive miles into the May Massive. Really impressive stuff all around guys.
> 
> Myself, I got home and felt an urge to get back on my silver steed, who was looking at me funny, and put out an EPIC 7 miler.... *cough* Ok its dragging the thread back to beginner level, but just wanted to get out before my curry arrived!!
> 
> ...


 
I know how this feels, shorter rides can be marvelous


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

Nipped out to do another 30Km so i could a t least get 2/3rd's done on the challenge, turned out like Steve why not make it a 100 miles for the weekend.
Got another 4 p.b's though this one doesn't show as one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/56456961#1035259828

http://app.strava.com/activities/56456961


----------



## Nomadski (26 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Another silly question, going for a pedal with a friend today and planning to stop for lunch. Should I just let the Garmin self-pause, or should I stop it, reset and start again after lunch? If I do this, it'd be classed as two rides wouldn't it? But if I just pause it, the overall time would be much longer because of the lunch break. Not that it matters in the grand scheme of things at all, but what do others do?


 
Everyone has pretty much covered it really, but personally I pause the unit, then turn it off. Just remember to switch back on and start before you head off again! The overall time is naturally always going to be longer as you stopped, but sites take that into consideration anyway. Your graphs may look a bit funny with a plateau of sorts in there, and your legs may not appreciate an extended stop between two long cycling sessions...mine don't anyway!!

If you stop and reset, it will be classed as two rides.


----------



## SWSteve (26 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nipped out to do another 30Km so i could a t least get 2/3rd's done on the challenge, turned out like Steve why not make it a 100 miles for the weekend.
> Got another 4 p.b's though this one doesn't show as one.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56456961#1035259828
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56456961


 
I use mycycinglog all the time for mini goals. need to do 48 tomorrow to meet the one I'm currently in...which is easily doable as I want to try a couple of new routes


----------



## SWSteve (26 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Everyone has pretty much covered it really, but personally I pause the unit, then turn it off. Just remember to switch back on and start before you head off again! The overall time is naturally always going to be longer as you stopped, but sites take that into consideration anyway. Your graphs may look a bit funny with a plateau of sorts in there, and your legs may not appreciate an extended stop between two long cycling sessions...mine don't anyway!!
> 
> If you stop and reset, it will be classed as two rides.


 
And if it's two rides it doesn't count to your metric ton tally


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> And if it's two rides it doesn't count to your metric ton tally


Well I can fix that.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Everyone has pretty much covered it really, but personally I pause the unit, then turn it off. Just remember to switch back on and start before you head off again! The overall time is naturally always going to be longer as you stopped, but sites take that into consideration anyway. Your graphs may look a bit funny with a plateau of sorts in there, and your legs may not appreciate an extended stop between two long cycling sessions...mine don't anyway!!
> 
> If you stop and reset, it will be classed as two rides.



I paused my Garmin 500 during my first metric 100 so ended up doing 66 miles to record 100km. I lost 4 miles before realising and turning it back on.


----------



## Nomadski (26 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I paused my Garmin 500 during my first metric 100 so ended up doing 66 miles to record 100km. I lost 4 miles before realising and turning it back on.


 
That's always a danger when pausing, I lost 9 miles on my first 53 miler, only recorded 44 or so plus a nice straight line going through fields and hedges from the two points. 

Its why I would actually switch the Garmin OFF after pausing, saves battery and a little visual reminder that not all things are yet GO!


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That's always a danger when pausing, I lost 9 miles on my first 53 miler, only recorded 44 or so plus a nice straight line going through fields and hedges from the two points.
> 
> Its why I would actually switch the Garmin OFF after pausing, saves battery and a little visual reminder that not all things are yet GO!



Notice the straight line across the fields in this ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/52479056

How is the training for the London 100 going. I did 75 miles yesterday. I'm going to focus on losing weight and climbing in the next month but am confident I can ride 100 miles. Still well over 20st. I want to be 19 st by the ride.

I'm feeling the fittest I've ever been. I would never have believed 6 months ago that I could ride 75 miles on a bike. That used to be a long journey in the car


----------



## Andy Smith (26 May 2013)

Went out this evening for a quick spin, lovely eve' so only needed a short sleeve shirt and shorts, so much nicer than loads of layers. I've managed to hit the 1000 mile tally since I started riding and hit my fastest ave' speed over this course, which I do quite regularly as it's an easy hour's ride I can fit in before dinner or whatever. Anyhoo, good work by all on here of late, very few 'beginners' now but who cares. Keep it up. http://app.strava.com/activities/56442671
Andy


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Notice the straight line across the fields in this ride - http://app.strava.com/activities/52479056
> 
> How is the training for the London 100 going. I did 75 miles yesterday. I'm going to focus on losing weight and climbing in the next month but am confident I can ride 100 miles. Still well over 20st. I want to be 19 st by the ride.
> 
> I'm feeling the fittest I've ever been. I would never have believed 6 months ago that I could ride 75 miles on a bike. That used to be a long journey in the car


 
I'll be honest, I think your closer to where you need to be than I am. My 64 miler last week was a bit of a wake up call to me, I really felt a bit dead in the leg at the end of it, had done a fair bit of the RideLondon ride, close to 4,000 ft climbed. I know I can do the miles, its the ascents plus the miles that is the issue for me. Leith Hill took everything out of my legs, so I guess fitness is still my issue.

Am doing a 60 mile Sportive at the weekend to get some experience riding with lots of people, may be taking part in the London to Brighton a fortnight later. Really want to do maybe an 80 miler taking in the vast majority of the RideLondon course before I can be as confident as yourself.

Well done on your progress though phil, your really smashing the miles in which I guess is the best training of all.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That's always a danger when pausing, I lost 9 miles on my first 53 miler, only recorded 44 or so plus a nice straight line going through fields and hedges from the two points.
> 
> Its why I would actually switch the Garmin OFF after pausing, saves battery and a little visual reminder that not all things are yet GO!



I did pause it, and it turned itself off while we ate chips  so the screen was blank when I got back to it, so like you say, not seeing any numbers helped to remind me to switch it back on


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Am doing a 60 mile Sportive at the weekend to get some experience riding with lots of people, may be taking part in the London to Brighton a fortnight later. Really want to do maybe an 80 miler taking in the vast majority of the RideLondon course before I can be as confident as yourself.



Good luck with the sportive. Enjoy it 

London 100 seemed so far away until quite recently, but it seems to be coming up quite quickly, that, coupled with the fact that the Nottingham 100 I signed up for as an interim (unsponsored so no pressure, but want to make sure I can do the distance) is now only 4 weeks away is getting a bit scarey. Hope my bones will deal with taking another bashing today on my new saddle 

It's lovely and sunny again here today. I've got some interesting tan lines already (yes, I use sun cream) with a 'bracelet' between my gloves and my sleeve, a slightly diagonal line on one thigh where my shorts were obviously not straight, and an odd patch of white amid the mucky looking 'not quite tan' where I had some kinesiotape. 

Have a great Bank Holiday folks. I don't have to leave til 3 for work, so hoping to get some miles in. Not going to worry about average speed, but going to try and enjoy it today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 May 2013)

My progress for yesterday:

Cockly Beck > Little Stand > Crinkle Crags > Bowfell > Esk Pike > Scafell Pike > Cockly Beck.

12.23 miles, 5350ft ascent/descent, 9 Hrs 16 Mins.

Felt good all day, shot up the ascents but the walk out down Mosedale went on and on, not helped by very boggy terrain in places.



That's a hefty route there and I am feeling a tad weary today but might go out for a spin later.

Where's the Sun gone btw?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My progress for yesterday:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Blimey. How fantastic are you? Well done! The sun has decided it's staying around Lincolnshire today, although it is accompanied by some winds


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Where's the Sun gone btw?


It's certainly not up here. Forecast of wet and breezy was correct. Actually lay in bed until almost 8am which is a first for me for years. Just be dog walking today I think. She doesn't care what the weather is like.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2013)

The sun is here in Leicester, though it is a bit breezy


----------



## Reece (27 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The sun is here in Leicester, though it is a bit breezy


Yeah a nice day although the winds are forecast to get up later today 

Needto get out for a quick recovery spin too. keep the legs ticking over for Saturday. Going to go for a sub 5hour time for the Leicester to Skegness ride.


----------



## Creakyknee (27 May 2013)

No sun here, rain and plenty of wind .


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2013)

Sun in Bristol/N. Somerset. Well the patch of sky outside my bedroom window is blue, Looks like I'll be doing that 48 miles


----------



## stevey (27 May 2013)

In terms of time out riding my longest yet, kudos to my mrs she actually done it too  although had to walk on a section that was 12% so i walked with her. Very windy as well also rode through a private estate  all in all good ride around some nice country lanes and canal tow paths.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56531463


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Good luck with the sportive. Enjoy it
> 
> London 100 seemed so far away until quite recently, but it seems to be coming up quite quickly, that, coupled with the fact that the Nottingham 100 I signed up for as an interim (unsponsored so no pressure, but want to make sure I can do the distance) is now only 4 weeks away is getting a bit scarey. Hope my bones will deal with taking another bashing today on my new saddle
> 
> ...


 
10 weeks till RL, was last August I signed up for it!! Its great your doing a big event prior to RL, will give you great confidence and experience at doing that mileage in terms of pacing etc.

Im 80km short of completing 500km for the month, but I dont want to blast out a huge ride with New Forest coming up on Saturday so going to try to do an easy flatish 35 miler this afternoon, like you not worry about speed, just get the legs turning and the miles in.


----------



## AndyPeace (27 May 2013)

Got a long and tall ride in today, the first in ages. Was hoping to make good speed, but it was apparent from the moment I set out it wouldn't happen. The A38 section, where I started out was slow and where I'd usually make an 18mph avg, I was not even making 15mph. I couldn't raise my heart rate either, so I guess being tired and tackling mild winds is not conducive towards speed. Thought about cutting the ride short but ended up going further  Great views, especially from West Malvern. Oddly, I tackled the  main Category 3 climb with greater ease than previous attempts (not my best time but felt alot easier), no crying or questioning my sanity even on the 20% section of the climb. I also passed a group of cyclists on drop bars and was quite surprised to be taking them on a decent, so I must have had some speedy moments! Plenty of nods,smiles and waves from fellow cyclists
http://app.strava.com/activities/56539469


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2013)

Did my 47 miles that I needed to do to complete my challenge.It was chilly, windy and bloody hard work. At some points I was struggling to meet 12mph on roads that are so flat they may well have been ironed. Cyclists were all really grumpy today, only once did someone acknowledge me.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56576215


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Got a long and tall ride in today, the first in ages. Was hoping to make good speed, but it was apparent from the moment I set out it wouldn't happen. The A38 section, where I started out was slow and where I'd usually make an 18mph avg, I was not even making 15mph. I couldn't raise my heart rate either, so I guess being tired and tackling mild winds is not conducive towards speed. Thought about cutting the ride short but ended up going further  Great views, especially from West Malvern. Oddly, I tackled the main Category 3 climb with greater ease than previous attempts (not my best time but felt alot easier), no crying or questioning my sanity even on the 20% section of the climb. I also passed a group of cyclists on drop bars and was quite surprised to be taking them on a decent, so I must have had some speedy moments! Plenty of nods,smiles and waves from fellow cyclists
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56539469


 
Great ride that Andy.



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Did my 47 miles that I needed to do to complete my challenge.It was chilly, windy and bloody hard work. At some points I was struggling to meet 12mph on roads that are so flat they may well have been ironed. Cyclists were all really grumpy today, only once did someone acknowledge me.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/56576215


 
Well done, and had the same myself with blustery conditions turning my planned easy going 35m flattish jaunt into a bit of a challenge pointing in the right directions at times. 17 mph winds not nice. What was annoying was I did a loop and I got the wind in my face, so I though 'mkay, coming back should at least be fun!' but strangely the wind turned and I got crosswind coming back! D'oh.

Ah well, still turned in a fast enough time, cut off 13 minutes off my previous best moving time and completed it 32 minutes faster overall as I didn't stop this time, only other time I did same lap was 20th February. Didn't set out to be speedy, and the conditions weren't really speedy viable, so happy enough.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56594016

Leaves me with 18km to complete 500km marker of The May Massive.


----------



## DaveyM (27 May 2013)

After almost a week off I went out and did just shy of 17 miles at just over 15mph.
I really had to push myself to go out (laziness setting in after a few day off )
But then really glad I did.

Some great miles going in still!


----------



## stevey (27 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> After almost a week off I went out and did just shy of 17 miles at just over 15mph.
> I really had to push myself to go out (laziness setting in after a few day off )
> But then really glad I did.
> 
> Some great miles going in still!


 
Good effort well done


----------



## J4MIE_P (27 May 2013)

Tomorrow I think I'm going to head out to Rutland Waters and do the full loop twice. Making that 36ish miles. 

Did 25.7 miles on Monday and just did a cheeky 5 miles as the wind was heavy along with my legs not wanting to play ball. 

Wish me luck lol


----------



## stevey (27 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Wish me luck lol


 
Good luck, I am fighting the urge to go out tomorrow as i am going to a gig so will be standing up most of the night (may just sneek a crafty 5-10 miler in strictly to loosen the legs you understand)......


----------



## J4MIE_P (27 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Good luck, I am fighting the urge to go out tomorrow as i am going to a gig so will be standing up most of the night (may just sneek a crafty 5-10 miler in strictly to loosen the legs you understand)......



Is that a sneaky 5-10 miles in burned calories to equal out the alcohol perhaps?


----------



## Jrhoades (27 May 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to both the forum and cycling

Well, after one year of hankering after more expensive hybrid models, (not knowing if I'd stick to cycling or not), I made an impulse buy of a basic Carrera Crossfire 1 from Halfords during last bank holiday sale. After my first ride out of just 5 miles in 45 minutes I promptly took my bike to my nearest Specialized shop and changed the saddle to a womens specific design, the Ariel, and also go them to set the bike up properly for me.. 'Nuff said ;-)
I've since done 8.69 miles, 11.15 miles, and today 13.27 miles in windy North Lincolnshire. I've also learned my hybrid is heavy for me, and that I really am a complete newbie as I am clueless about gears, and therefore currently hate hills!  But I am loving cycling, and already plotting the next bike.... any advice on gear shifting would be very welcome!
Happy cycling


----------



## stevey (27 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Is that a sneaky 5-10 miles in burned calories to equal out the alcohol perhaps?


 
Maybe..... ..... such a light weight now its untrue...


----------



## stevey (27 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Hi all, I'm new to both the forum and cycling
> 
> Well, after one year of hankering after more expensive hybrid models, (not knowing if I'd stick to cycling or not), I made an impulse buy of a basic Carrera Crossfire 1 from Halfords during last bank holiday sale. After my first ride out of just 5 miles in 45 minutes I promptly took my bike to my nearest Specialized shop and changed the saddle to a womens specific design, the Ariel, and also go them to set the bike up properly for me.. 'Nuff said ;-)
> I've since done 8.69 miles, 11.15 miles, and today 13.27 miles in windy North Lincolnshire. I've also learned my hybrid is heavy for me, and that I really am a complete newbie as I am clueless about gears, and therefore currently hate hills!  But I am loving cycling, and already plotting the next bike.... any advice on gear shifting would be very welcome!
> Happy cycling


 
 No advice on gear changes sorry but some one will be along soon to help you out.


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Hi all, I'm new to both the forum and cycling
> 
> Well, after one year of hankering after more expensive hybrid models, (not knowing if I'd stick to cycling or not), I made an impulse buy of a basic Carrera Crossfire 1 from Halfords during last bank holiday sale. After my first ride out of just 5 miles in 45 minutes I promptly took my bike to my nearest Specialized shop and changed the saddle to a womens specific design, the Ariel, and also go them to set the bike up properly for me.. 'Nuff said ;-)
> I've since done 8.69 miles, 11.15 miles, and today 13.27 miles in windy North Lincolnshire. I've also learned my hybrid is heavy for me, and that I really am a complete newbie as I am clueless about gears, and therefore currently hate hills!  But I am loving cycling, and already plotting the next bike.... any advice on gear shifting would be very welcome!
> Happy cycling


 
Nigels very good with the old gearing...but his numbers may blow your mind.

I would just say if your struggling shift down, if your legs are spinning too fast shift up.

Helpful, I know, it's all I got.

And welcome to the forum, and the best thread in the forum, this is sort of a subset that exists within CycleChat all on its own, no ride is too short or too long, no speed is too slow or too fast, and those who bite dont have any teeth so your perfectly safe!


----------



## Jrhoades (27 May 2013)

stevey said:


> No advice on gear changes sorry but some one will be along soon to help you out.


 

Thanks for the welcome, and any advice from anyone would be great


----------



## Jrhoades (27 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Nigels very good with the old gearing...but his numbers may blow your mind.
> 
> I would just say if your struggling shift down, if your legs are spinning too fast shift up.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks, no problem at all. I get the absolute basics, but its the combinations of front and rear gears I'm confused about, hence I tend to leave the front set in the middle. I know I don't want to "cross chain", but need to equate that to numbers If that makes any sense. I think I need an idiots guide to shifting


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Thanks, no problem at all. I get the absolute basics, but its the combinations of front and rear gears I'm confused about, hence I tend to leave the front set in the middle. I know I don't want to "cross chain", but need to equate that to numbers If that makes any sense. I think I need an idiots guide to shifting


 
Nigel it is then, he will post when hes around Im sure.

Ill have a go, but I have to think myself about it...

Basically its bigger cog at front - 'harder' gears, smaller at front 'easier' gears. Cassette at rear goes from least number of teeth - 'harder' gears, max number of teeth - 'easier' gears.

So if you have 50/34 at the front (the chainring) and 12/28 at the back (Cassette) your 34 - 28 combo would be your steep hill climbing gearing, and your 50 -12 combo will be what you use when approaching lightspeed down a mountain.

Somewhere in the middle is where you change gear to avoid chainrub.

Different bikes have different chainrings and cassettes of course so what Ive said applies to my bike, not necessarily yours.


----------



## Jrhoades (27 May 2013)

Ok, just been to look at my bike, that makes sense (I think ) Mine is 21 speed
Don't think I'll need anything like the 50 - 12 combo, I got some steep hills here in North Lincs, but no mountains lol. So if changing the chain ring (up front to me ) set be somewhere around the middle on the cassette, yes?
And many thanks for your patience, its much appreciated!


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Hi all, I'm new to both the forum and cycling
> 
> Well, after one year of hankering after more expensive hybrid models, (not knowing if I'd stick to cycling or not), I made an impulse buy of a basic Carrera Crossfire 1 from Halfords during last bank holiday sale. After my first ride out of just 5 miles in 45 minutes I promptly took my bike to my nearest Specialized shop and changed the saddle to a womens specific design, the Ariel, and also go them to set the bike up properly for me.. 'Nuff said ;-)
> I've since done 8.69 miles, 11.15 miles, and today 13.27 miles in windy North Lincolnshire. I've also learned my hybrid is heavy for me, and that I really am a complete newbie as I am clueless about gears, and therefore currently hate hills!  But I am loving cycling, and already plotting the next bike.... any advice on gear shifting would be very welcome!
> Happy cycling


A big welcome to the sub forum, from Evesham.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Ok, just been to look at my bike, that makes sense (I think ) Mine is 21 speed
> Don't think I'll need anything like the 50 - 12 combo, I got some steep hills here in North Lincs, but no mountains lol. So if changing the chain ring (up front to me ) set be somewhere around the middle on the cassette, yes?
> And many thanks for your patience, its much appreciated!



How much north are you Jrhoades? I'm south Lincs. we could meet midlincs for a pedal?


----------



## Jrhoades (27 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> A big welcome to the sub forum, from Evesham.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Jrhoades (27 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> How much north are you Jrhoades? I'm south Lincs. we could meet midlincs for a pedal?


 
I'm Scunthorpe way, that would be good when I've built up my distance a bit


----------



## RWright (27 May 2013)

Hi Jr  
Here is a very basic gear changing video. There are several more on Youtube. I thought it might be easier than if I were to try and explain it. Your gear selection will change as your fitness improves.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNnKvVzzGw0


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Hi all, I'm new to both the forum and cycling
> 
> Well, after one year of hankering after more expensive hybrid models, (not knowing if I'd stick to cycling or not), I made an impulse buy of a basic Carrera Crossfire 1 from Halfords during last bank holiday sale. After my first ride out of just 5 miles in 45 minutes I promptly took my bike to my nearest Specialized shop and changed the saddle to a womens specific design, the Ariel, and also go them to set the bike up properly for me.. 'Nuff said ;-)
> I've since done 8.69 miles, 11.15 miles, and today 13.27 miles in windy North Lincolnshire. I've also learned my hybrid is heavy for me, and that I really am a complete newbie as I am clueless about gears, and therefore currently hate hills!  But I am loving cycling, and already plotting the next bike.... any advice on gear shifting would be very welcome!
> Happy cycling


 
Hi,  to CC and this ever building thread. The way I manage with my gears is
little - going up
middle - flat
big - going down

But there's a lot inbetween to learn but just getting out there will help learn what makes it better for you


----------



## deadpool7 (28 May 2013)

Didn't feel hot during this long Memorial Easy weekend, but forced myself to get a good road ride in this afternoon since we weren't able to head out on our mtb's to some single track as planned. Ended up doing 15.3 miles and felt great during and after. So much so, that I ran my dogs a couple miles afterwards. I'm really glad I got out in the warm Arizona sun. I'm feeling so much better now.


----------



## RWright (28 May 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Didn't feel hot during this long Memorial Easy weekend, but forced myself to get a good road ride in this afternoon since we weren't able to head out on our mtb's to some single track as planned. Ended up doing 15.3 miles and felt great during and after. So much so, that I ran my dogs a couple miles afterwards. I'm really glad I got out in the warm Arizona sun. I'm feeling so much better now.


 
It happens like that for me a lot of times too. I don't really feel so great but go out anyway and feel much better. It makes it easier now to get out and ride knowing it could well be that way.

I have been exploring some new country roads lately and liking what I am finding a lot, and kicking myself for not getting out there to find them sooner. The trees on them will help keep the really hot summer sun off me and they will block a lot of the wind. Much of the way the roads are tree lined with deep woods. I like riding in the sun too, but in a month or so I won't.


----------



## deadpool7 (28 May 2013)

RWright said:


> It happens like that for me a lot of times too. I don't really feel so great but go out anyway and feel much better. It makes it easier now to get out and ride knowing it could well be that way.
> 
> I have been exploring some new country roads lately and liking what I am finding a lot, and kicking myself for not getting out there to find them sooner. The trees on them will help keep the really hot summer sun off me and they will block a lot of the wind. Much of the way the roads are tree lined with deep woods. I like riding in the sun too, but in a month or so I won't.


Yeah, by July I won't be talking about how great the sun is, lol. 

I need to find a new route and explore some more as I generally only have one long route I ride. It's just difficult finding paved canals for long lengths, so I may have to ride the roads more.


----------



## Ciar (28 May 2013)

This weekend I knocked out, a quick loop from home to Epping forest & back twice, short 10m first time, second time the family were at high beach, so I extended it and popped into to drop a cardigan to the missus! that was 11.23m now my legs are knackered


----------



## J4MIE_P (28 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> A big welcome to the sub forum, from Evesham.


 

I've only just moved away from Evesham


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2013)

Jrhoades said:


> Hi all, I'm new to both the forum and cycling
> 
> Well, after one year of hankering after more expensive hybrid models, (not knowing if I'd stick to cycling or not), I made an impulse buy of a basic Carrera Crossfire 1 from Halfords during last bank holiday sale. After my first ride out of just 5 miles in 45 minutes I promptly took my bike to my nearest Specialized shop and changed the saddle to a womens specific design, the Ariel, and also go them to set the bike up properly for me.. 'Nuff said ;-)
> I've since done 8.69 miles, 11.15 miles, and today 13.27 miles in windy North Lincolnshire. I've also learned my hybrid is heavy for me, and that I really am a complete newbie as I am clueless about gears, and therefore currently hate hills!  But I am loving cycling, and already plotting the next bike.... any advice on gear shifting would be very welcome!
> Happy cycling



In a nut shell, if I read it right you are on a hybrid which should have numbers on the shifters, (usually) left numbered 1-3, 1 being the lower gear, this coupled with the right shifter and low numbers, will give you the easier gears, and conversely higher numbers on both will give you higher gears, with a lot of cross over in between, as you point out don't cross chain, but don't get overly worried about it as it's more about doing it all the time, briefly wont do to much damage, also dont fall into the idea that the inner ring (left 1) is just for hills (granny gear), gears are there to be used for optimum performance, so use the gear that is most comfortable for the speed and conditions.
Your inner ring (1) will have some gear combinations that will be covered by your middle ring (2) and maybe one or two by the outer ring (3) though you probably would not want to use those, the thing is depending on the rear cassette you may find that by using the inner ring when you are on the middle ring and say 2 on the right shifter, you may have gears that are about the same and easier and harder on the inner, but the stepping is closer so you have a better choice of gears.
It's a matter of using the right gear, no matter where it is on the combinations.
I tried to stay away from numbers.
Open fields do suffer badly in the wind, don't struggle in too high a gear, go down a few till you are spinning easily, you will be slower, but it wont be such hard work, and over time you will naturally increase the gear, as your fitness improves. i hated the wind last year, it doesn't bother me quite so much. though I did consider Friday a little dangerous.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Billy Adam (28 May 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I don't think there's a 'fourth best time', I've certainly not achieved one and I regularly ride the same routes. The only 4's I get are Cat 4 climbs, but that is a four in a red circle. Mystery, got a link or screenshot?


The only grey 4's I get are if its been flagged as hazardous don't know If this right


----------



## Nomadski (28 May 2013)

Got out to do an 18km lap to get me flopping over the 500 km for the month mark, my best distance yet. Last months Strava challenge, I just got the 250km marker.

Fairly uneventful trip, except the chain decided to come off the cassette at one point, so will be looking at a bit of oiling tomorrow I think. Hit bit of traffic which slowed my overall time down quite a lot, probably lost a good 7 minutes to traffic.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56794231

This will be my last ride before Saturday, going to spend some time tomorrow giving the bike some TLC and a clean up.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> This will be my last ride before Saturday, going to spend some time tomorrow giving the bike some TLC and a clean up.


Enjoy your days off. Must admit I am starting to enjoy taking days off more now too. Sacrilege to say this, but I sometimes get bored cycling every day  I think short spells off can renew your enthusiasm a bit. Hope you enjoy your bike cleaning. Some of the back roads around here were caked with mud this morning. Took a bit of washing off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoy your days off. Must admit I am starting to enjoy taking days off more now too. Sacrilege to say this, but I sometimes get bored cycling every day  I think short spells off can renew your enthusiasm a bit. Hope you enjoy your bike cleaning. Some of the back roads around here were caked with mud this morning. Took a bit of washing off.


 
How did you change your sig?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How did you change your sig?


Just followed the instructions in the site help bit. Managed to change my target too now so it still gives me some more miles to aim for


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just followed the instructions in the site help bit. Managed to change my target too now so it still gives me some more miles to aim for


 
Cheers, going to try and change my target now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

Done it, hope I am not being over ambitious.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Done it, hope I am not being over ambitious.


Not the way you are currently going. Should be about right I would think.


----------



## J4MIE_P (28 May 2013)

How do you guys clean your bikes down? Some Muc-off and a pressure washer?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> How do you guys clean your bikes down? Some Muc-off and a pressure washer?


 
If really mucky a bucket of water with a bit of washing up liquid in it, water as hot as I can get it. Then just sponge the bike down, wash everything bar the chain. Then I use a clean cloth and wipe the suds off, mickle the chain and GT85 anything that looks like it should move, apart from the brake pads and chain. Takes ten minutes tops.

If not really mucky then I just wipe the frame down with cheapest baby wipes I can find, mickle the chain and GT85 anything that looks like it should move, apart from the brake pads and chain


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not the way you are currently going. Should be about right I would think.


 
Time will tell, now we have a % sign on the sig I want to get to 50% by close of play Friday!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2013)

Well done all you "got-outs".

Rain stopped play today plus I am still recovering from my big mountain day on Sunday.


----------



## Nomadski (28 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If really mucky a bucket of water with a bit of washing up liquid in it, water as hot as I can get it. Then just sponge the bike down, wash everything bar the chain. Then I use a clean cloth and wipe the suds off, mickle the chain and GT85 anything that looks like it should move, apart from the brake pads and chain. Takes ten minutes tops.
> 
> If not really mucky then I just wipe the frame down with cheapest baby wipes I can find, mickle the chain and GT85 anything that looks like it should move, apart from the brake pads and chain


 
Cleaning the cassette is my big issue. Just dont know the best way to get right into the teeth. Note: Taking cassette off is not an option!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Cleaning the cassette is my big issue. Just dont know the best way to get right into the teeth. Note: Taking cassette off is not an option!


 
I have a nail brush and a bristle brush like grandma used to scrub the front step with, rarely do it that way but it does get the crap out. I have seen others recommend using strips of baby wipes and cotton buds, but that sounds to finicky for me.


----------



## RWright (28 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Time will tell, now we have a % sign on the sig I want to get to 50% by close of play Friday!


 
Nice target ! When you set a goal you don't mess around.  Nice work in the Castelli challenge . I thought about jumping up there right below you but decided not to take advantage of the time zone difference.


----------



## RWright (28 May 2013)

I sometimes use a toothbrush to clean my bike. Just make sure it is not your own. 

I start with a garden hose just for a quick rinse. I use dishwashing liquid and water in a bucket and a brush. I then polish and wax. I just spray it off with a garden hose and wipe the chain if I just get caught in the rain and the bike is half way clean.


----------



## SWSteve (28 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Time will tell, now we have a % sign on the sig I want to get to 50% by close of play Friday!


 
YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice target ! When you set a goal you don't mess around.  Nice work in the Castelli challenge . I thought about jumping up there right below you but decided not to take advantage of the time zone difference.


 
Saw you finished the challenge, well done , hope they set an easy one for June.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Cleaning the cassette is my big issue. Just dont know the best way to get right into the teeth. Note: Taking cassette off is not an option!


 
I've got some brushes i could throw in the van and drop off at your place tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Nomadski (28 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I've got some brushes i could throw in the van and drop off at your place tomorrow afternoon.


 
That would be awesome mate, anytime after 2.15pm would be top notch. You can collect your green water bottle too!


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That would be awesome mate, anytime after 2.15pm would be top notch. You can collect your green water bottle too!


 
I'll call you when i'm on the way.


----------



## RWright (28 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Cleaning the cassette is my big issue. Just dont know the best way to get right into the teeth. Note: Taking cassette off is not an option!


 
After I brush them with mineral spirits I use strips of old t shirts towels or rags, that I cut up. Wedge them in and sort of floss between each cog.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoy your days off. Must admit I am starting to enjoy taking days off more now too. Sacrilege to say this, but I sometimes get bored cycling every day  I think short spells off can renew your enthusiasm a bit. Hope you enjoy your bike cleaning. Some of the back roads around here were caked with mud this morning. Took a bit of washing off.


Agree with you there Mo, does your body good too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Done it, hope I am not being over ambitious.


Seems about right.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Cleaning the cassette is my big issue. Just dont know the best way to get right into the teeth. Note: Taking cassette off is not an option!


Strip the cassette clean each individual cog, till they shine, it's what I do if it's really bad, or like Rocky says, easier with the wheel off though.
I have just been looking at my data, for the last 7 days my avg cad has been 82 the first time in 7 weeks it's been above 80 (for a rolling 7 days) but what is interesting, is that my avg sp that period was 13.49 and the avg gear " was 55.98, these last 7 days avgerage speed is 14.96mph and the gear " is 61.32 and avg H.R. is about 11b.p.m less,


----------



## DaveyM (28 May 2013)

I have signed up for a coast to coast in August.
So in a fit of motivation I went out and did just over 41 miles. I also went out on the route with the most hills I could find, now for the big surprise...I loved it 

http://app.strava.com/activities/56818766

I have a couple of sportive rides planned so now have all the motivation I need 

again good works troops!


----------



## RWright (28 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Strip the cassette clean each individual cog, till they shine, it's what I do if it's really bad, or like Rocky says, easier with the wheel off though.
> I have just been looking at my data, for the last 7 days my avg cad has been 82 the i first time in 7 weeks it's been above 80 (for a rolling 7 days) but what is interesting, is that my avg sp that period was 13.49 and the avg gear " was 55.98, these last 7 days avgerage speed is 14.96mph and the gear " is 61.32 and avg H.R. is about 11b.p.m less,


I have to start working more on my cadence. I work on cadence on the bike that doesn't have a cadence monitor.  I am pretty sure mine is still below 80. Yesterday it may have been close to 80 because I did up my pace a little. I think I will put the cadence monitor on my Synapse. I favor it more than my other bikes. I forget or don't bother with my heart rate monitor a lot too. I have mainly been riding to burn fat but want to boost my performance a little now as well. I am in no hurry though, I don't want riding to feel like it is becoming a chore. Losing a few more pounds going like I am now might be the best way to boost my performance.


----------



## DaveyM (28 May 2013)

RWright said:


> Losing a few more pounds going like I am now might be the best way to boost my performance.


 
I started cycling to loose weight, now I want to loose weight so I can cycle....


----------



## RWright (28 May 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I started cycling to loose weight, now I want to loose weight so I can cycle....


 
Exactly!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2013)

I have just lost weight as a by-product of cycling, it's not what I set out to do. 
Rocky just get another sensor, just make sure the comp knows which bike your on.


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

I had a massive off on the commute home! A pedestrian decided to cross the road on a blind corner without looking and I ended up colliding with him and bouncing down the road  not sure what states the bikes in or how to get him to pay for the damage he's done to the bike and me


----------



## lavoisier (29 May 2013)

Hope you're OK and it's not as bad as it looks. Can't help about the claim, did you get his details and how is he?


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

The police took all his details which I now have. I was taken by ambulance to the hospital so have no idea how he is and tbh couldn't care less. Undoubtedly I will end up fotting the 1500 quid bill for the bike, clothing and accessories which are broken. I'm absolutely fuming and have no way of getting to work when I'm better now


----------



## RWright (29 May 2013)

Wow, glad you are ok enough to type, that looks serious, I guess it was in the ambulance and they had your neck restrained. I hope you recover quickly and your bike just had minor damage. How bad are you hurt?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a massive off on the commute home! A pedestrian decided to cross the road on a blind corner without looking and I ended up colliding with him and bouncing down the road  not sure what states the bikes in or how to get him to pay for the damage he's done to the bike and me



Oh no! Hope you're not too battered and bruised. Are you a member of British Cycling? They may be able to help you. 

Hope both you and the bike will be ok (oh and the pedestrian too)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 May 2013)

Sorry, I missed the comments below your original one. 

Get well soon x


----------



## Nomadski (29 May 2013)

Sorry to hear about your accident boybiker. Hope you and your bike are ok. 

Amazing how tunnel visioned some people are when walking about.


----------



## MaxInc (29 May 2013)

Oh man, this isn't the kind of news you want to read anywhere  Hope you're not hurting too bad and have a quick recovery.


----------



## Reece (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a massive off on the commute home! A pedestrian decided to cross the road on a blind corner without looking and I ended up colliding with him and bouncing down the road  not sure what states the bikes in or how to get him to pay for the damage he's done to the bike and me


Hope you're ok and make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2013)

Hope your ok Elliot,
Does your own insurance not cover it as a last resort.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a massive off on the commute home! A pedestrian decided to cross the road on a blind corner without looking and I ended up colliding with him and bouncing down the road  not sure what states the bikes in or how to get him to pay for the damage he's done to the bike and me


So sorry to read about your off. I know it's easier said than done, but try and forget about the bike for the moment and just concentrate on recovering. Bikes are replaceable......you are not. In saying that, I know when you are better you will want to get back out again as soon as possible so I hope you can get him to stump up one way or another.

Take care. xxx


----------



## Goldcoast (29 May 2013)

Hope you are feeling at least a bit better today, get well soon.


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

Yeah I'm not too bad the scans were not conclusive on my neck so they had to do them a couple of times and consult a few specialists but luckily it's just bad bruising no fractures or breaks :-) 

Feeling pretty sore today and have cracked a tooth so got to book a dentist appointment to get that sorted. The rest is just cuts, grazes and bruising. 

I'm going to try and get the bike shop to look at the bike as I looked at it this morning and at a quick glance looks surprisingly okay . I just would have thought the impact would of done more damage I would have thought at best it would just be a new front wheel.

I'm going to ring the guy today and see how he is and try and come to a reasonable agreement. Hopefully he will be reasonable and pay the money for the repairs and my damaged clothing etc . Even if it takes him a few months. I would prefer to do that than go the legal route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a massive off on the commute home! A pedestrian decided to cross the road on a blind corner without looking and I ended up colliding with him and bouncing down the road  not sure what states the bikes in or how to get him to pay for the damage he's done to the bike and me


 
Ouch, get well soon


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2013)

June Strava challenges are up. Two of them, one ride as many miles (okay kilometres) as you can in the month and t'other one is ride 30 hours in 16 days, might struggle on the second one as I need to take a week off work in June


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> June Strava challenges are up. Two of them, one ride as many miles (okay kilometres) as you can in the month and t'other one is ride 30 hours in 16 days, might struggle on the second one as I need to take a week off work in June


Ha, ha.....you are the opposite from most on here I think. I would have thought time off work would normally mean more chance to ride for most but you put so many hours in on your commute I can see how it could be difficult. No doubt you have stuff planned for your time off.


----------



## stevey (29 May 2013)

Mmmm after standing all night last night legs are a bit stiff this morning, good decent speed though  and 6th overall on a 10% climb


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 May 2013)

Finally secured a win on eBay for a tag bike locally now we can all go out on a family ride
I can't wait.
And more importantly when @SueEvesham is working the three of us can go out together.
Very excited as you can probably tell.

Time for a  while waiting for the seller to let me know when I can collect.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 May 2013)

stevey said:


> Mmmm after standing all night last night legs are a bit stiff this morning, good decent speed though  and 6th overall on a 10% climb


Forgive me if I missed this but why were you standing all night?


----------



## Goldcoast (29 May 2013)

My replacement phone should be here today which means I can get back to using strava  I will say though that it's actually been quite enjoyable just riding without it.


----------



## Nomadski (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Yeah I'm not too bad the scans were not conclusive on my neck so they had to do them a couple of times and consult a few specialists but luckily it's just bad bruising no fractures or breaks :-)
> 
> Feeling pretty sore today and have cracked a tooth so got to book a dentist appointment to get that sorted. The rest is just cuts, grazes and bruising.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear things arent too bad considering. Hopefully the guy will be reasonable and take responsibility for his own mistake.

Out of interest, were you insured? This kind of thing makes me think getting a bit of 3rd party cover may be the right thing to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally secured a win on eBay for a tag bike locally now we can all go out on a family ride
> I can't wait.
> And more importantly when @SueEvesham is working the three of us can go out together.
> Very excited as you can probably tell.
> ...


That's brilliant Brian. Hope you get to pick it up soon. The boys will love getting out with you.


----------



## stevey (29 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Forgive me if I missed this but why were you standing all night?


 
Went to see whitesnake,thunder and journey @ the lg arena last night


----------



## stevey (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a massive off on the commute home! A pedestrian decided to cross the road on a blind corner without looking and I ended up colliding with him and bouncing down the road  not sure what states the bikes in or how to get him to pay for the damage he's done to the bike and me


 
Jesus boybiker just catching up on the thread hope your not to bad and get well soon


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 May 2013)

Yes @boybiker forget the bike and concentrate on getting fit and well again.


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Glad to hear things arent too bad considering. Hopefully the guy will be reasonable and take responsibility for his own mistake.
> 
> Out of interest, were you insured? This kind of thing makes me think getting a bit of 3rd party cover may be the right thing to do.


 
I'm only 3rd party as the chances of a collision with a pedestrian are very slim, I was just very unlucky. He stepped out without looking and then rather than cross when he saw me he panicked. If he had just crossed into the centre of the road it would have been bloody close but we both would have been ok. It was only because he panicked and didn't get back on the pavement or go into the centre of the road he dithered in the centre of the road.I chose to swerve curb side because if I did come off I knew I would be less likely to get hit by an on coming car. It's like any of these things though it happened pretty quickly on a wet road with a wet wheel as it was raining and I hadn't used the brakes in a good 7 miles so I was already compromised before I got going in terms of stopping time. I dont accept I'm responsible and hopefully he will do the right thing and pay for any repairs to the bike and to replace clothing etc. Hopefully we can set up an agreement in which he pays the money even if its only £100 a month or something. If not I will have to go the no win no fee route.


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally secured a win on eBay for a tag bike locally now we can all go out on a family ride
> I can't wait.
> And more importantly when @SueEvesham is working the three of us can go out together.
> Very excited as you can probably tell.
> ...


 
Well done 

When are you going to get the whole family on the forum


----------



## Jrhoades (29 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> In a nut shell, if I read it right you are on a hybrid which should have numbers on the shifters, (usually) left numbered 1-3, 1 being the lower gear, this coupled with the right shifter and low numbers, will give you the easier gears, and conversely higher numbers on both will give you higher gears, with a lot of cross over in between, as you point out don't cross chain, but don't get overly worried about it as it's more about doing it all the time, briefly wont do to much damage, also dont fall into the idea that the inner ring (left 1) is just for hills (granny gear), gears are there to be used for optimum performance, so use the gear that is most comfortable for the speed and conditions.
> Your inner ring (1) will have some gear combinations that will be covered by your middle ring (2) and maybe one or two by the outer ring (3) though you probably would not want to use those, the thing is depending on the rear cassette you may find that by using the inner ring when you are on the middle ring and say 2 on the right shifter, you may have gears that are about the same and easier and harder on the inner, but the stepping is closer so you have a better choice of gears.
> It's a matter of using the right gear, no matter where it is on the combinations.
> I tried to stay away from numbers.
> ...


 

Hi Nigel,
many thanks for the helpful explanation, its starting to make some kind of sense now. I'm just discovering what works best for me really


----------



## philinmerthyr (29 May 2013)

Today has been a good day.

I averaged 14mph over 21 miles for the first time even though it was breezy around Swansea Bay. http://app.strava.com/activities/56945388

I booked a bike fit for next Wednesday in the hope that I can avoid the shoulder and neck pain I had on my weekend 75 mile ride again during my longer rides.

And

I was given 2 signed Ospreys rugby shirts to use for fundraising for Beating Bowel Cancer in the London 100. I now have to decide how to get as much cash as possible for them. Undecided whether an auction, raffle or draw of people sponsoring me on 'just-giving' will bring in most cash. But that's a good problem to have.


----------



## spooks (29 May 2013)

First ride in a few weeks this afternoon (too much holidaying!!). Only a short one because I had to go pick up my new carbon steed as well. Not too bad, not very fast but I didn't want to damage anything after the break.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> Yeah I'm not too bad the scans were not conclusive on my neck so they had to do them a couple of times and consult a few specialists but luckily it's just bad bruising no fractures or breaks :-)
> 
> Feeling pretty sore today and have cracked a tooth so got to book a dentist appointment to get that sorted. The rest is just cuts, grazes and bruising.
> 
> ...


 

Good luck - I hope the guy does not go all defensive! The prospect of parting with money can have a strange effect on some people..

Presumably you will be asking for redress on the dental front too?


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good luck - I hope the guy does not go all defensive! The prospect of parting with money can have a strange effect on some people..
> 
> Presumably you will be asking for redress on the dental front too?


 
I'm going to send him a letter as I think its less confrontational than a phone call plus I can read it a few times to make sure I haven't forgot anything. I'm just going to list the damage of each item with photo's. Then the cost to repair/replace and a total amount. If he refuses to pay for the damage done I will take it down the legal road.

If you cant be bothered to look when you cross the road you have to be accountable for your actions. It's no better than scrapping a bag down the side of someone's car unintentionally. That is considered a crime but knocking someone off a road bike is not a crime according to the police. Most unhelpful bunch of *beep* you could ever wish to meet. They even refused to take my bike home after the accident and said they would only leave it by the roadside (I wasn't carrying a lock) it was only the generosity of an off duty fire fighter who took my bike home. I was only 3 miles from home so not a lot to ask IMO. I lost a lot of respect for the police yesterday, basically if your not dead we dont care .


----------



## RWright (29 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I'm going to send him a letter as I think its less confrontational than a phone call plus I can read it a few times to make sure I haven't forgot anything. I'm just going to list the damage of each item with photo's. Then the cost to repair/replace and a total amount. If he refuses to pay for the damage done I will take it down the legal road.
> 
> If you cant be bothered to look when you cross the road you have to be accountable for your actions. It's no better than scrapping a bag down the side of someone's car unintentionally. That is considered a crime but knocking someone off a road bike is not a crime according to the police. Most unhelpful bunch of *beep* you could ever wish to meet. They even refused to take my bike home after the accident and said they would only leave it by the roadside (I wasn't carrying a lock) it was only the generosity of an off duty fire fighter who took my bike home. I was only 3 miles from home so not a lot to ask IMO. I lost a lot of respect for the police yesterday, basically if your not dead we dont care .


 
I think I would consider a bell if I were riding in a congested area. I know it might look funny on a drop bar bike but they also make electronic devices that make warning noises as well. I hope you are able to recover the monetary damages you are looking for but I know that here where I live, if you hit a pedestrian with a vehicle (bikes are considered vehicles here) your chances are not great. Pedestrians have the right of way here. If I were thinking I would be in for a big legal battle I would also be careful about how much detail I posted about the crash. We have a "too fast for conditions" law here too. I am not saying you were breaking any laws and I am sure it was the idiot that stepped into the road without looking that caused the accident crash. I just hope he agrees to settle with you for an amount you are happy with but if push comes to shove you never know what can happen. Ride safe.


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2013)

Hi @boybiker hopefully it'll sort itself out soon - both your health and the bike/clothing


----------



## boybiker (29 May 2013)

RWright said:


> I think I would consider a bell if I were riding in a congested area. I know it might look funny on a drop bar bike but they also make electronic devices that make warning noises as well. I hope you are able to recover the monetary damages you are looking for but I know that here where I live, if you hit a pedestrian with a vehicle (bikes are considered vehicles here) your chances are not great. Pedestrians have the right of way here. If I were thinking I would be in for a big legal battle I would also be careful about how much detail I posted about the crash. We have a "too fast for conditions" law here too. I am not saying you were breaking any laws and I am sure it was the idiot that stepped into the road without looking that caused the accident crash. I just hope he agrees to settle with you for an amount you are happy with but if push comes to shove you never know what can happen. Ride safe.


 
Unfortunately a bell wouldn't have saved me as he just went into the rode without looking as I assume using his ear he thought there was a break in the traffic (no engine noise) which he could nip across the road in. I had hands on both breaks which lessened the impact which was probably the most effective things to do. 



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hi @boybiker hopefully it'll sort itself out soon - both your health and the bike/clothing


 
Cheers Steve


----------



## sleaver (29 May 2013)

Just did my first ever road bike ride after picking my bike up last night and it being the first bike I've owned in about 20 years.

I throughly enjoyed every bit of it  although I was bricking it a bit on the roads at the beginning and I did have one moment where I had to stop and didn't get my feed down in time even though I was using the plastic pedals it came with  Only scratched the pedel though.

My bum is certainly not going to thank me tomorrow though!

Anyway, 25k in 1h15.

http://app.strava.com/activities/56985144


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 May 2013)

sleaver said:


> Just did my first ever road bike ride after picking my bike up last night and it being the first bike I've owned in about 20 years.
> 
> I throughly enjoyed every bit of it  although I was bricking it a bit on the roads at the beginning and I did have one moment where I had to stop and didn't get my feed down in time even though I was using the plastic pedals it came with  Only scratched the pedel though.
> 
> ...


 

Good effort - well done.

Did you like the way the Allez handled?


----------



## sleaver (29 May 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did you like the way the Allez handled?


 
When I was a kid, I would happily ride a mountain bike no handed. This, well, it was slightly more twitchy than I thought but I was getting used to it buy the end. Rather than at the start looking at the ditch beside me and almost ending up in it, I could look and stay clear of it by the end 

One thing I did notice was that when I peddeled there was like a very quick clicking noise but if I pushed the gear lever a bit it stopped. The if I changed gear it came back sometimes until I pused the lever a bit again. Is that normal or could I be doing something wrong?

Other than that, I can see myself enjoying this if I keep it up.

I also think it was the local club's TT night as I saw quite a few of them in club jerseys going quite a bit faster than me in the other direction


----------



## themosquitoking (29 May 2013)

Well done, that's a good ride. I think the fact you enjoyed it so much means you just became addicted.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 May 2013)

sleaver said:


> When I was a kid, I would happily ride a mountain bike no handed. This, well, it was slightly more twitchy than I thought but I was getting used to it buy the end. Rather than at the start looking at the ditch beside me and almost ending up in it, I could look and stay clear of it by the end
> 
> One thing I did notice was that when I peddeled there was like a very quick clicking noise but if I pushed the gear lever a bit it stopped. The if I changed gear it came back sometimes until I pused the lever a bit again. Is that normal or could I be doing something wrong?
> 
> ...


 
Was the noise coming from the front or the rear? The front mech needs trimming occasionally.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2013)

sleaver said:


> When I was a kid, I would happily ride a mountain bike no handed. This, well, it was slightly more twitchy than I thought but I was getting used to it buy the end. Rather than at the start looking at the ditch beside me and almost ending up in it, I could look and stay clear of it by the end
> 
> One thing I did notice was that when I peddeled there was like a very quick clicking noise but if I pushed the gear lever a bit it stopped. The if I changed gear it came back sometimes until I pused the lever a bit again. Is that normal or could I be doing something wrong?
> 
> ...


 
It's taken me 500 miles of riding to get used to my Allez. Re the gears, have you checked the indexing, I had to re-index mine as they weren't quite right.


----------



## Reece (29 May 2013)

sleaver said:


> Just did my first ever road bike ride after picking my bike up last night and it being the first bike I've owned in about 20 years.
> 
> I throughly enjoyed every bit of it  although I was bricking it a bit on the roads at the beginning and I did have one moment where I had to stop and didn't get my feed down in time even though I was using the plastic pedals it came with  Only scratched the pedel though.
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## Reece (29 May 2013)

Just seen the new Strava challenges and joined. The fizik one is a bit of a bummer. I've 85mile ride this sat and a 125mile ride end of June, however the fizik one is between these dates D'oh haha


----------



## Nomadski (29 May 2013)

sleaver said:


> Just did my first ever road bike ride after picking my bike up last night and it being the first bike I've owned in about 20 years.
> 
> I throughly enjoyed every bit of it  although I was bricking it a bit on the roads at the beginning and I did have one moment where I had to stop and didn't get my feed down in time even though I was using the plastic pedals it came with  Only scratched the pedel though.
> 
> ...


 
As others have said, great ride. And welcome to the thread


----------



## sleaver (29 May 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was a lot easier than running that distance and I didn't end up in pain after 3k. Although, I took roads that I run on and having a bike makes the hills, well slight undulations, more obvious. Oh, and once I got home and started walking around, my legs felt like jelly. Still fun though.



themosquitoking said:


> Was the noise coming from the front or the rear? The front mech needs trimming occasionally.


 


Supersuperleeds said:


> It's taken me 500 miles of riding to get used to my Allez. Re the gears, have you checked the indexing, I had to re-index mine as they weren't quite right.


Just lifted the back wheel up and pushed the pedals around and I think it's coming from the rear but I'm guessing indexing in cycling terms is slighly different to books


----------



## themosquitoking (29 May 2013)

sleaver said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a lot easier than running that distance and I didn't end up in pain after 3k. Although, I took roads that I run on and having a bike makes the hills, well slight undulations, more obvious. Oh, and once I got home and started walking around, my legs felt like jelly. Still fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah but it may be an easy fix, there's a little barrel adjuster near where the gear cable goes into the rear mech. It may need tightening or loosening 1/4 to 1/2 a turn or so.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2013)

A couple of pics.



Viking Torino by nigelnaturist, on Flickr




Viking Torino Drive Chain by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## RWright (30 May 2013)

Just did a relaxing ride for the most part today, but I did go after the toughest hill I know of that is my area. There was no traffic this time and I got a PR on it (using standard gearing and while gagging on a gnat ). I went from last place to still in last place  . I was happy with my result, I knocked 25 seconds off my try a week or so ago, but it is still a struggle. I will keep going back every so often to try and gauge my hill climbing progress. I also found a cat 4 climb that is a little farther away than I normally ride but I might have to give it a shot soon too.


----------



## J4MIE_P (30 May 2013)

Just got back from doing a ride that I've been wanting to do for a while. I headed out with the intention of doing 2 laps. However the wind told me otherwise so had to call it a day at one.
Slightly slower average speed from today but maintained a cadence of 86 which I'm happy with. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57103806


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 May 2013)

Overcast and windy around Cardiff bay. I did a low heart rate zone ride and I averaged 12.8 mph with a average heart rate of just 125 over 22 miles. I may actually be getting fitter. My average weekly mileage on Strava is now 90 as well. 

And the view on the coffee break was great as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Just got back from doing a ride that I've been wanting to do for a while. I headed out with the intention of doing 2 laps. However the wind told me otherwise so had to call it a day at one.
> Slightly slower average speed from today but maintained a cadence of 86 which I'm happy with.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57103806


That looks a lovely scenic route. Shame about the wind. You can try for 2 laps on a calmer day


----------



## J4MIE_P (30 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks a lovely scenic route. Shame about the wind. You can try for 2 laps on a calmer day



I can assure you I will be trying again shortly to get a few laps in 

Waiting for this thing people keep referring to as summer :s


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Overcast and windy around Cardiff bay. I did a low heart rate zone ride and I averaged 12.8 mph with a average heart rate of just 125 over 22 miles. I may actually be getting fitter. My average weekly mileage on Strava is now 90 as well.
> 
> And the view on the coffee break was great as well.
> 
> View attachment 23979


I think we are all gradually making progress on here  I think it does you good to have the odd gentle ride in between your harder ones anyway.

My own rides the last 2 mornings have been a bit weird. Legs felt quite tired and heavy both days but pushed through it anyway and ended up pleasantly surprised by my average and also some good segment times too. I am hoping that forcing tired legs to work will make them stronger!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think we are all gradually making progress on here  I think it does you good to have the odd gentle ride in between your harder ones anyway.
> 
> My own rides the last 2 mornings have been a bit weird. Legs felt quite tired and heavy both days but pushed through it anyway and ended up pleasantly surprised by my average and also some good segment times too. I am hoping that forcing tired legs to work will make them stronger!


 
You need to change your target again! I reckon 5,000 or even 6,000


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Just got back from doing a ride that I've been wanting to do for a while. I headed out with the intention of doing 2 laps. However the wind told me otherwise so had to call it a day at one.
> Slightly slower average speed from today but maintained a cadence of 86 which I'm happy with.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57103806


 
Rutland Water is on my target list as well.


----------



## J4MIE_P (30 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rutland Water is on my target list as well.



It's a really easy ride around it. On my thing is that you have to take the road route opposed to being able to follow the cycle path around the lakes because a lot of it is gravel and mix tracks. Unless you ride a mountain bike. 

But definitely a place to do laps on as it's an 15 mile ish route around. So in the summer it'll be lovely.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to change your target again! I reckon 5,000 or even 6,000


Remember I'm in Scotland. Winter will probably start around October


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Remember I'm in Scotland. Winter will probably start around October


 
That's why I kept it low, anywhere else I would have said 8,000


----------



## SWSteve (30 May 2013)

Went out this evening to put in a couple of miles when it's lovely and bright. 21miles and undoubtedly some PBs...only I forgot to turn location services on so STRAVA didn't log anything.


----------



## boybiker (30 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Went out this evening to put in a couple of miles when it's lovely and bright. 21miles and undoubtedly some PBs...only I forgot to turn location services on so STRAVA didn't log anything.


 
I done that Steve, went out and done 40 miles on the 1st of May hoping to do 1000km for the month and forgot to turn strava on. Easily done but you wont do it again... well I haven't.... yet!


----------



## SWSteve (30 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I done that Steve, went out and done 40 miles on the 1st of May hoping to do 1000km for the month and forgot to turn strava on. Easily done but you wont do it again... well I haven't.... yet!


 
I was really happy with myself...until then. I've eaten choc buttons and drank milkshake since I've been home out of annoyance

edit: what's even worse is I flew up a hill that is incredibly difficult( when I say flew up, I was going around 13mph)


----------



## themosquitoking (30 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I was really happy with myself...until then. *I've eaten choc buttons and drank milkshake since I've been home out of annoyance*
> 
> edit: what's even worse is I flew up a hill that is incredibly difficult( when I say flew up, I was going around 13mph)


 
 I nearly ruined my laptop with spat beer when i read that, luckily i still had my porn screensaver on. It's a piece of clingfilm i wrap around the computer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Went out this evening to put in a couple of miles when it's lovely and bright. 21miles and undoubtedly some PBs...only I forgot to turn location services on so STRAVA didn't log anything.





boybiker said:


> I done that Steve, went out and done 40 miles on the 1st of May hoping to do 1000km for the month and forgot to turn strava on. Easily done but you wont do it again... well I haven't.... yet!


I guess thats one advantage a gps unit has, mind you have to turn that on too.
I had a tootal to Wakey and up north a little out of there, got 5 p.b's which to be honest I wasn't expecting (though three sort of cover the same stretch of road), seemed to have a head wind all round to day.
http://app.strava.com/activities/57167549


----------



## RWright (31 May 2013)

I had a good ride today. I pushed a little harder than I normally do, the weather was perfect for me. I was after a Strava segment today. Another one that I was last in.  Key word in that last sentence is WAS. I moved up two spots from 16th to 14th . I knocked about 5 minutes off my previous best over the 4 mile segment. The bad news is that I got scalped while I was doing it.  I saw him coming from quite a way back, when he got closer I waved to let him know I knew he was there. He didn't have much trouble passing me going up the hill. My chain is slipping on the 3 big cogs in the rear.  (Actually they really are and it is driving me crazy trying to figure out why). 

I had a fun ride, I was just excited to see another rider out. I would have started a little chat with him but I was a breathing pretty hard at that particular time and knew he may have been on the clock with Strava as well and I didn't want to slow him down. I am not positive but I think this is a local guy that can click off 30 mile rides averaging 19 mph. Nobody that I can keep up with....yet.


----------



## Nomadski (31 May 2013)

Good rides guys, glad you enjoyed your trip out RWright, I get so many people passing me up hills I find it weird when it DOESNT happen! Well done on the Strava segment though, nice to get off the bottom!

@ItsSteveLovell - you wont be making that mistake again! Like Nigel said, with a dedicated cycle computer its much harder for this to happen, though from personal experience, not totally impossible!

Am leaving later today (Friday) for my first event, the Wiggle New Forest sportive on Saturday. Must admit, being my first time am getting little butterflies in my belly, have got the pre race pack and have excitedly been munching on some home made flapjacks reading all the gumpf. Seeing how the medals work am expecting a bronze (<14mph average) but know a silver is not beyond me (>14 mph) really depends how I pace myself. have been studying the route so have a fair idea of the climbs, but not enough to feel confident that I can plan it all out in my head, effort wise.

Am also making a conscious effort NOT to focus too hard on the time, as I really want to enjoy the first proper organised event, take in the scenery, and also behave myself on the road, it isnt a closed road race so getting too het up on time may lead to carelessness; not the best idea on open public roads.

So got fuel in the car, the hotel booked, the Bones 2 carrier set up, the bike cleaned (thanks for the brushes themosquitoking) the brakes etc checked, the food sorted, the lights and garmin charged, the wife excited about a steak dinner in the evening and the usual bike kit packed in the saddle bag!

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## RWright (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Good rides guys, glad you enjoyed your trip out RWright, I get so many people passing me up hills I find it weird when it DOESNT happen! Well done on the Strava segment though, nice to get off the bottom!
> 
> @ItsSteveLovell - you wont be making that mistake again! Like Nigel said, with a dedicated cycle computer its much harder for this to happen, though from personal experience, not totally impossible!
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you are ready to rumble and I hope you do great. I am sure you will do just fine. Enjoy it and be careful. I don't know how big of an event it is but I imagine pretty big at this time of the year. I think you normally ride in areas with quite a few other riders about. I think that may make things easier for you. I would have trouble because about all my riding is solo without ever seeing another bike. I am finding myself getting more curious about group riding. I may try a small group ride myself sometime soon, but nothing like what I think you are going to ride this weekend. Just have fun while you get your feet wet with it. Sounds like it will be a blast. I want to hear all about it.


----------



## Reece (31 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rutland Water is on my target list as well.


I've rode around half of it on February's audax I did. Lovely scenic route that way for road riding. Will you be riding out to it, around it then back Chris? Would make a good ride.


----------



## Reece (31 May 2013)

So, I started cycling last August/September last year and my first goal was to do the Leicester to Skegness Ride. Well tomorrow is the day, just need to get work out of the way today then get everything ready tonight. Will be an early start as leaving the Clock Tower in Leics at 6am. Hoping for a sub 5hour ride, although I've heard people saying we might hit some wind out Lincoln way tomorrow as seen on some forecasts. Fingers crossed. I like the elevation data for the route, last 40 miles is pretty damn flat lol. http://connect.garmin.com/course/3750712

Just need to start planning my next goal now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2013)

Reece said:


> So, I started cycling last August/September last year and my first goal was to do the Leicester to Skegness Ride. Well tomorrow is the day, just need to get work out of the way today then get everything ready tonight. Will be an early start as leaving the Clock Tower in Leics at 6am. Hoping for a sub 5hour ride, although I've heard people saying we might hit some wind out Lincoln way tomorrow as seen on some forecasts. Fingers crossed. I like the elevation data for the route, last 40 miles is pretty damn flat lol. http://connect.garmin.com/course/3750712
> 
> Just need to start planning my next goal now.


Open fields if there is any you will get it, hope it's s.w. for you, that will help.
Have fun.


Nomadski said:


> Am leaving later today (Friday) for my first event, the Wiggle New Forest sportive on Saturday. Must admit, being my first time am getting little butterflies in my belly, have got the pre race pack and have excitedly been munching on some home made flapjacks reading all the gumpf. Seeing how the medals work am expecting a bronze (<14mph average) but know a silver is not beyond me (>14 mph) really depends how I pace myself. have been studying the route so have a fair idea of the climbs, but not enough to feel confident that I can plan it all out in my head, effort wise.


Likewise have fun.
just be safe, anyone going out this weekend.
Well if I do 33.15+ miles today I will have beaten my greatest monthly tally, mind that will be only just, and in 2 days extra riding, speaking of which I will have ridden 26 days this month, maybe that's why I don't really feel like going out, or maybe it's that big fiery in the sky, either way I think Mo will beat me this month, sure has hell don't feel like doing the mileage she's putting in her rides these days, I was reading back on some earlier posts in this thread, and one of Mo's made me chuckle, just to see how well her performance has increased, and thats with having such a bad winter in her part of the woods, and that goes for everyone who contributes to this thread.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Am leaving later today (Friday) for my first event, the Wiggle New Forest sportive on Saturday.
> Really looking forward to this.


 
Good luck, weather is looking good for it.



Reece said:


> So, I started cycling last August/September last year and my first goal was to do the Leicester to Skegness Ride. Well tomorrow is the day, just need to get work out of the way today then get everything ready tonight. Will be an early start as leaving the Clock Tower in Leics at 6am. Hoping for a sub 5hour ride, although I've heard people saying we might hit some wind out Lincoln way tomorrow as seen on some forecasts. Fingers crossed. I like the elevation data for the route, last 40 miles is pretty damn flat lol. http://connect.garmin.com/course/3750712
> 
> Just need to start planning my next goal now.


 
Hope it goes well Reece. Are you riding back as well or have you sorted some transportation?


----------



## boybiker (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Am leaving later today (Friday) for my first event, the Wiggle New Forest sportive on Saturday. Must admit, being my first time am getting little butterflies in my belly, have got the pre race pack and have excitedly been munching on some home made flapjacks reading all the gumpf. Seeing how the medals work am expecting a bronze (<14mph average) but know a silver is not beyond me (>14 mph) really depends how I pace myself. have been studying the route so have a fair idea of the climbs, but not enough to feel confident that I can plan it all out in my head, effort wise.
> 
> Am also making a conscious effort NOT to focus too hard on the time, as I really want to enjoy the first proper organised event, take in the scenery, and also behave myself on the road, it isnt a closed road race so getting too het up on time may lead to carelessness; not the best idea on open public roads.
> 
> ...



You will be fine buddy just find some people going at a similar pace and the time will fly by. Just keep on top of your eating and drinking all the way round as it can be easy to forget.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Am leaving later today (Friday) for my first event, the Wiggle New Forest sportive on Saturday. Must admit, being my first time am getting little butterflies in my belly, have got the pre race pack and have excitedly been munching on some home made flapjacks reading all the gumpf. Seeing how the medals work am expecting a bronze (<14mph average) but know a silver is not beyond me (>14 mph) really depends how I pace myself. have been studying the route so have a fair idea of the climbs, but not enough to feel confident that I can plan it all out in my head, effort wise.
> 
> Really looking forward to this.


Hope you have a great time and enjoy the ride. Don't get carried away at the start. Just get settled into your normal rhythm that you would do on a long ride at home and then take it from there. If you reach half way or so and still feel good that's the time it would probably be safe to push on a bit.

Looking forward to reading your report on the ride later.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2013)

Beautiful morning here so I set out with the intention of finishing the month with a good long ride. Didn't bother about speed or segments, just wanted to get a decent distance. There was a horrible section of newly surfaced road for a bit with loose chippings. Apart from that, the roads were good.

I didn't set out to go for the metric century but it was always at the back of my mind. When I got near 50 miles I thought I felt up to it so added another loop in and managed it  Back is very tender as usual but I am really pleased I made it.

Not sure what to do now. Either at least two days off totally, or a couple of really short rides just to keep the legs turning? I'll see how I feel in the morning. Might not be able to get out of bed! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57264677


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Beautiful morning here so I set out with the intention of finishing the month with a good long ride. Didn't bother about speed or segments, just wanted to get a decent distance. There was a horrible section of newly surfaced road for a bit with loose chippings. Apart from that, the roads were good.
> 
> I didn't set out to go for the metric century but it was always at the back of my mind. When I got near 50 miles I thought I felt up to it so added another loop in and managed it  Back is very tender as usual but I am really pleased I made it.
> 
> ...


Well you beat me Mo, no way am I doing 65 miles today, well done on the metric century. I see it's your longest ride, is your first.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well you beat me Mo, no way am I doing 65 miles today, well done on the metric century. I see it's your longest ride, is your first.


Thanks Nigel.
Yes, first and maybe last!  My poor back is really sore.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Nigel.
> Yes, first and maybe last!  My poor back is really sore.


I don't like long rides as you know, but for different reasons.
I am really impressed how well you have come on given your back problems, but it must me getting easier, to even contemplate doing such an achievement.
Got to go, be safe everyone.


----------



## RWright (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Nigel.
> Yes, first and maybe last!  My poor back is really sore.


 
Nice ride Mo! Give the back a little rest today, you deserve it after a nice ride like that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Beautiful morning here so I set out with the intention of finishing the month with a good long ride. Didn't bother about speed or segments, just wanted to get a decent distance. There was a horrible section of newly surfaced road for a bit with loose chippings. Apart from that, the roads were good.
> 
> I didn't set out to go for the metric century but it was always at the back of my mind. When I got near 50 miles I thought I felt up to it so added another loop in and managed it  Back is very tender as usual but I am really pleased I made it.
> 
> ...


 
Way to go Mo!


----------



## Reece (31 May 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck, weather is looking good for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it goes well Reece. Are you riding back as well or have you sorted some transportation?


Was thinking of riding back with a few club members but they are a lot quicker than me plus I've got a party to go to in the evening so opted for a lift home. Would of been a good challenge to do there and back too!


----------



## boybiker (31 May 2013)

I've just managed to have a proper look at the bike today as I'm feeling a bit better and had to go to the doctors today anyway.

The bike is surprisingly ok with just scrapes on the shifters, damaged bar tape and a few cuts on the hoods etc. The main thing is the front wheel is very buckled. Does anyone know if a bike wheel (front) can be trued if its to the point of hitting the brake pad and causing the wheel to lock up when you spin it but will pass with a little bit of force but not an excessive amount? I'm going to take it to my LBS to true next week I'm hoping they will do it while I wait as it doesn't take that long does it?.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've just managed to have a proper look at the bike today as I'm feeling a bit better and had to go to the doctors today anyway.
> 
> The bike is surprisingly ok with just scrapes on the shifters, damaged bar tape and a few cuts on the hoods etc. The main thing is the front wheel is very buckled. Does anyone know if a bike wheel (front) can be trued if its to the point of hitting the brake pad and causing the wheel to lock up when you spin it but will pass with a little bit of force but not an excessive amount? I'm going to take it to my LBS to true next week I'm hoping they will do it while I wait as it doesn't take that long does it?.


 
Give them a call beforehand and book a time, if you just turn up they may not be able to do it right away. Glad your bike won't take too much to fix up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've just managed to have a proper look at the bike today as I'm feeling a bit better and had to go to the doctors today anyway.
> 
> The bike is surprisingly ok with just scrapes on the shifters, damaged bar tape and a few cuts on the hoods etc. The main thing is the front wheel is very buckled. Does anyone know if a bike wheel (front) can be trued if its to the point of hitting the brake pad and causing the wheel to lock up when you spin it but will pass with a little bit of force but not an excessive amount? I'm going to take it to my LBS to true next week I'm hoping they will do it while I wait as it doesn't take that long does it?.





themosquitoking said:


> Give them a call beforehand and book a time, if you just turn up they may not be able to do it right away. Glad your bike won't take too much to fix up.


 

My lbs it normally takes a bit of cheek, i.e. you know you can do that in 5 minutes, any longer and you shouldn't be working here etc, plus a packet of biscuits or a quid into the biscuit fund


----------



## SWSteve (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Beautiful morning here so I set out with the intention of finishing the month with a good long ride. Didn't bother about speed or segments, just wanted to get a decent distance. There was a horrible section of newly surfaced road for a bit with loose chippings. Apart from that, the roads were good.
> 
> I didn't set out to go for the metric century but it was always at the back of my mind. When I got near 50 miles I thought I felt up to it so added another loop in and managed it  Back is very tender as usual but I am really pleased I made it.
> 
> ...


 

Well done, a metric century is ace


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Well done, a metric century is ace


Thanks Steve. I would never have believed I could do it when I started back at the end of August last year. Back then, 20 miles was a long ride. It's amazing how the fitness builds up even at my age!


----------



## SWSteve (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Steve. I would never have believed I could do it when I started back at the end of August last year. Back then, 20 miles was a long ride. It's amazing how the fitness builds up even at my age!


 
Indeed, that coupled with this lovely weather makes a huge difference. I cannot wait to get out for a spin tomorrow, a metric century (I think it will be my second) is definitely on the cards. And then after that I'll be coming for advice re: GPS as I don't think using my phones battery to track my rides is the safest/most sensible option available


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Indeed, that coupled with this lovely weather makes a huge difference. I cannot wait to get out for a spin tomorrow, a metric century (I think it will be my second) is definitely on the cards. And then after that I'll be coming for advice re: GPS as I don't think using my phones battery to track my rides is the safest/most sensible option available


Love my Garmin Edge 200, but maybe for you youngsters that like to track things like power and cadence and so on it may not be enough for you? Maybe you'll find a bargain on a used 500 or 800 now that the new models are out.


----------



## SWSteve (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Love my Garmin Edge 200, but maybe for you youngsters that like to track things like power and cadence and so on it may not be enough for you? Maybe you'll find a bargain on a used 500 or 800 now that the new models are out.


 
Yeah, I'm not too sure what I want so I'll start a thread around tomorrow I think


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 May 2013)

Metric Centuries - long way off for me!

10.40 miles / 14.84 mph average for me this evening.

Didn't really want to go out as I have had along day for various reasons. Forced myself and glad I did.

Awful soul-destroying headwind on the last few miles to home.

A jolly good evening to you all.


----------



## Reece (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Beautiful morning here so I set out with the intention of finishing the month with a good long ride. Didn't bother about speed or segments, just wanted to get a decent distance. There was a horrible section of newly surfaced road for a bit with loose chippings. Apart from that, the roads were good.
> 
> I didn't set out to go for the metric century but it was always at the back of my mind. When I got near 50 miles I thought I felt up to it so added another loop in and managed it  Back is very tender as usual but I am really pleased I made it.
> 
> ...


Nice one! Metric century under your belt is a great achievement and great felling. Well done!


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 May 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yeah, I'm not too sure what I want so I'll start a thread around tomorrow I think


I bought the Garmin 200 but soon wanted a Heart rate monitor so ended up getting a 500. It is superb. I just need to get around to selling the 200 now. 

By the way - don't tell the wife shhhhhh!!


----------



## Reece (31 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I bought the Garmin 200 but soon wanted a Heart rate monitor so ended up getting a 500. It is superb. I just need to get around to selling the 200 now.
> 
> By the way - don't tell the wife shhhhhh!!


I did the same, got the 200, then wanted HR, cadence and routes so ended up buying the 800 with european mapping when Evans had an offer on with 25% off. Couldn't resist and no regrets!


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 May 2013)

I got in another 20 miles around Swansea bay with a 14 mph average. It was quite windy as well.

I'm taking a day off tomorrow. I've ridden 140 miles in the last 7 days so I've earned it.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2013)

This was my ride today, managed to make it up two hills, that have so far beaten me with the compact, without stopping and it got me 500km for the month. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/57295671


----------



## Nomadski (31 May 2013)

Great rides people, congratulations Mo on your debut Metric Century, enjoy a well earned rest maybe ( though I get the sneaking suspicion ill be seeing another 40 miler on strava within 3 days!)

Glad to hear your bike is for the most part ok Phil, could have been much worse for both of you. 

Haha themosquitoking, knew you would do it. 500 km for the month, well done bud. 

Have arrived in the hotel in Lyndhurst, with some trepidation given its mixed reviews, but is actually perfect for me and Mrs M. Balcony, faces quiet gardens, end of a corridor so no noisy neighbours, old but clean, with free wifi!

About 2 miles down the road is where it all kicks off, so the missus is planning a hiking morning through the parks. 

Got stuck in some serious traffic, 2.5 hours to do the 80 odd miles here, but lovely sunshine now, 22 degrees and a nice Italian restaurant booked. 

Get some pasta down me, come back and chill on the balcony for a bit while I check the route, sort my cycling gear for tomorrow and then bed. 

Have great rides tomorrow in the sun and stay safe.


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great rides people, congratulations Mo on your debut Metric Century, enjoy a well earned rest maybe ( though I get the sneaking suspicion ill be seeing another 40 miler on strava within 3 days!)
> 
> Glad to hear your bike is for the most part ok Phil, could have been much worse for both of you.
> 
> ...



Good luck tomorrow. Looks like the weather will be kind to you.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great rides people, congratulations Mo on your debut Metric Century, enjoy a well earned rest maybe ( though I get the sneaking suspicion ill be seeing another 40 miler on strava within 3 days!)
> 
> Glad to hear your bike is for the most part ok Phil, could have been much worse for both of you.
> 
> ...


 

Hope you have a great day buddy, try not to down to much Chianti tonight.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> ... making a conscious effort NOT to focus too hard on the time, as I really want to enjoy the first proper organised event, take in the scenery, and also behave myself on the road, it isnt a closed road race so getting too het up on time may lead to carelessness; not the best idea on open public roads.
> 
> So got fuel in the car, the hotel booked, the Bones 2 carrier set up, the bike cleaned (thanks for the brushes themosquitoking) the brakes etc checked, the food sorted, the lights and garmin charged, the wife excited about a steak dinner in the evening and the usual bike kit packed in the saddle bag!
> 
> Really looking forward to this.


 
Have a wonderful time, enjoy the ride. Hope the weather is good (but not too hot).


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

Reece said:


> So, I started cycling last August/September last year and my first goal was to do the Leicester to Skegness Ride. Well tomorrow is the day, just need to get work out of the way today then get everything ready tonight. Will be an early start as leaving the Clock Tower in Leics at 6am. Hoping for a sub 5hour ride, although I've heard people saying we might hit some wind out Lincoln way tomorrow as seen on some forecasts. Fingers crossed. I like the elevation data for the route, last 40 miles is pretty damn flat lol. http://connect.garmin.com/course/3750712
> 
> Just need to start planning my next goal now.


 
Enjoy your ride near my neck of the woods


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

In the build up to London100 (and the Nottingham 100 in a few weeks) I took the day off work today in the hope I could put some miles in. Luckily, the weather was good and the wind kind, so I managed over 80 miles. Up until 75 miles I was up at 15mph, but my last 5 ran it down to 14.9mph - damn!  But, never mind. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57350557

Forgot to wear my gloves, so have a couple of blisters (not great for a massage therapist) and my hands are feeling rather numb (could hardly hold my fork to eat my pasta), but hopefully, after a good night's sleep, I'll be all fixed up. If I wasn't picking a friend up from the train station tonight, I'd be outside some wine by now. 

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> In the build up to London100 (and the Nottingham 100 in a few weeks) I took the day off work today in the hope I could put some miles in. Luckily, the weather was good and the wind kind, so I managed over 80 miles. Up until 75 miles I was up at 15mph, but my last 5 ran it down to 14.9mph - damn!  But, never mind.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57350557
> 
> ...



Great ride. I did a similar thing last Saturday and did a 75 mile ride. I suffered with shoulder and neck pain after 60 miles and it took 3 days to ease. I've booked in for a bike fit next week in the hope of solving it.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Great ride. I did a similar thing last Saturday and did a 75 mile ride. I suffered with shoulder and neck pain after 60 miles and it took 3 days to ease. I've booked in for a bike fit next week in the hope of solving it.


 
Enjoy the bike fit and the benefit it will bring. I've got a new saddle now, and it's still making its presence felt, but I managed to carry on today.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> In the build up to London100 (and the Nottingham 100 in a few weeks) I took the day off work today in the hope I could put some miles in. Luckily, the weather was good and the wind kind, so I managed over 80 miles. Up until 75 miles I was up at 15mph, but my last 5 ran it down to 14.9mph - damn!  But, never mind.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57350557
> 
> ...


Brilliant ride. That's a great average for that distance. Puts my 64 miles to shame now. Lol

Good luck with your 100 milers. Can't begin to imagine doing quite as long as that.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> In the build up to London100 (and the Nottingham 100 in a few weeks) I took the day off work today in the hope I could put some miles in. Luckily, the weather was good and the wind kind, so I managed over 80 miles. Up until 75 miles I was up at 15mph, but my last 5 ran it down to 14.9mph - damn!  But, never mind.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57350557
> 
> ...


 

Discounts on Monday?


----------



## stevey (31 May 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Good rides guys, glad you enjoyed your trip out RWright, I get so many people passing me up hills I find it weird when it DOESNT happen! Well done on the Strava segment though, nice to get off the bottom!
> 
> @ItsSteveLovell - you wont be making that mistake again! Like Nigel said, with a dedicated cycle computer its much harder for this to happen, though from personal experience, not totally impossible!
> 
> ...


 
Enjoy this dude hope you have a good time


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Brilliant ride. That's a great average for that distance. Puts my 64 miles to shame now. Lol
> 
> Good luck with your 100 milers. Can't begin to imagine doing quite as long as that.





Mo1959 said:


> Brilliant ride. That's a great average for that distance. Puts my 64 miles to shame now. Lol
> 
> Good luck with your 100 milers. Can't begin to imagine doing quite as long as that.



Thanks Mo but it doesn't put yours to shame at all. My previous longest wasn't even a metric century as some folks in here pointed out I should have gone round the block for .3 mile!!

You're doing just great yourself


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 May 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Discounts on Monday?



Nope, I'm working tomorrow and I think they should pay EXTRA!! Due to my dedication to my work


----------



## Nomadski (31 May 2013)

Made a booboo in my last post, was meant to sound out best wishes to boybiker and congratulate Phil on his weekly mileage but somehow....didn't. 

Superb ride there Phoenix, have you managed to get some hills in yet? Your doing better than me at the mileage (by far) but I hope you get some hills in so your ready. I know your not too blessed with many hills where your from (I have old family friends in Louth), hope you get some experience in the other 100 miler your doing next month. Great average speed too for the distance!


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I got in another 20 miles around Swansea bay with a 14 mph average. It was quite windy as well.
> 
> I'm taking a day off tomorrow. I've ridden 140 miles in the last 7 days so I've earned it.
> 
> View attachment 24040


 
Great photo, the only problem is the helmet position, check rule #76


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

Hmmm, warm nice weather, first day of the month is on a Saturday, Sportive rides, group rides.
Something tells me the Junedoggle is going to have quite a blast off.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Superb ride there Phoenix, have you managed to get some hills in yet? Your doing better than me at the mileage (by far) but I hope you get some hills in so your ready. I know your not too blessed with many hills where your from (I have old family friends in Louth), hope you get some experience in the other 100 miler your doing next month. Great average speed too for the distance!



Thanks. Now I've hit my distance target, my plan is to get some hill work in. I've a couple not TOO far away, although I've not done The Big One since I got my Garmin so don't know the exact stats. I've a rest day (from the bike) today and on a group ride tomorrow morning, so maybe this week I'll try to get out there, even if only by driving there and back as I've a busy week working. 

Good luck everybody with various Sportives, challenges, rides and anything else this weekend. Hope the weather is kind to you all


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It uploads after you have uploaded to Garmin. The auto sync is between Garmin Connect and Strava



Still having to upload to Strava myself. Do I need to leave the garmin web page open or something? Despite having two messages saying it'll automatically do it, I'm obviously doing something wrong. Ie being a 'blonde'!! 

Have a great day!! 


Reason for edit - another blonde moment. Double quoted your post by accident! Perils of using phone not conputer


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

I have never set up my Garmin account to sync with Strava but I found this if it may help. Looks like you have to have a third party software, just from what I briefly read.
https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/...y-publish-Garmin-Connect-activities-to-Strava


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Hmmm, warm nice weather, first day of the month is on a Saturday, Sportive rides, group rides.
> Something tells me the Junedoggle is going to have quite a blast off.


Not from me I'm afraid. Lol. A very gentle 15 mile potter on the hybrid this morning as a recovery run from my long ride yesterday. Felt a bit guilty not keeping going on such a beautiful morning but I resisted.


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

I took an easy ride yesterday myself. I might again today, depends on how I feel after I get out. I do want to ride the 100k group ride route that I missed earlier this month. I may try and do it soon. I have some new shoes on the way. I may wait until they arrive before I do it.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I took an easy ride yesterday myself. I might again today, depends on how I feel after I get out. I do want to ride the 100k group ride route that I missed earlier this month. I may try and do it soon. I have some new shoes on the way. I may wait until they arrive before I do it.


It can be hard to make yourself have a few slower/recovery runs but I'm sure they are just as necessary as the longer/faster runs. I am starting to give some thought as to how to progress. I don't want to just concentrate on miles and end up just constantly doing longish runs at the same speeds all the time. Time to think about mixing it up more now that I have a base level of fitness. Thinking about maybe throwing in a few days where I don't go as far but concentrate on faster speeds and/or hills.


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It can be hard to make yourself have a few slower/recovery runs but I'm sure they are just as necessary as the longer/faster runs. I am starting to give some thought as to how to progress. I don't want to just concentrate on miles and end up just constantly doing longish runs at the same speeds all the time. Time to think about mixing it up more now that I have a base level of fitness. Thinking about maybe throwing in a few days where I don't go as far but concentrate on faster speeds and/or hills.


 
I have been thinking the very same thing. I think it might also be better to some days spin more, some grind more and just mix it up. I do a little of that now. I will ride in a higher gear or maybe a lower gear than normal. I will also do things like climb some of the small hills in very top gear very slowly. I find that getting out of the saddle like that seems to help my back and butt some too. Sort of breaks up the monotony. Speaking of monotony, I broke the clip part off my Sansa Clip player yesterday.  I don't think it can be fixed either. Might be time for bike ride to Wally World (walmart) to get another one.

Forgot to add, I can ride for miles with no hands now on some of the new roads I have been finding. That helps my back and hands and wrist and arms a lot. If you see someone on a bike doing the YMCA dance be sure to wave, it might be me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great photo, the only problem is the helmet position, check rule #76


Dont start on photography Steve, bikes are the most boring things to photograph.
Good luck to anyone with rides today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jun 2013)

Damn!

Got up nice and early and was out by 8am to do my meticulously planned 30-miler.

7.9 miles from the off I was exiting a dark-ish underpass into bright sunlight turning slightly right...

...didn't see it but my front wheel did. About 5-6' of slippery loose gravelly road surface (where the cars don't go I guess).

So - bike washes out from the front and I have my first off. Cut chin, both knees cut, left hand has half a dozen cuts on, right hand 2 cuts but I can't move 3 fingers very well, left elbow bit ripped up and swollen, stomach and chest has gravel rash all down one side. First Responder Mrs SD has given me the once over and an all clear.

***

Bike has scuffed pedal (not bothered by that), both brifters minor cosmetic marking (can live with that), saddle has big chunk missing (Mrs SD has already gone and got a new one whilst in town), rear skewer scuffed and has sharp edges (new one now on order from LBS).

Everything else is ok - LBS has checked frame etc. Shame bike is no longer pristine but that's the way these things go. Not the end of the world.

All my clothing is amazingly ok too!

***

Fortunately no major damage to me and I am thankful a car was not following!

***

15.8 miles in hour and 5 mins; can't be bothered to work out the average.

Happy and safe riding all!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2013)

Oh no.......sounds like a nasty fall  Loose gravel is pretty treacherous on narrow road bike tyres. Hope all your scrapes and bruises heal quickly and glad the damage to the bike was not too severe. It always amazes me how you seem to be able to get cuts and scrapes underneath cycling clothing without it being damaged.

Sounds like you were making a good average speed too


----------



## philinmerthyr (1 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great photo, the only problem is the helmet position, check rule #76


I'll bear that in mind for next time


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jun 2013)

Thankfully there's no major damage! That's the most important thing.

I went off to complete a good ride, thinking my cough would clear up after half an hour...it didn't. On my way home I got engulfed by a pretty fast moving club ride, which was good as I was told to filter in and make the most of it. However they all turned left at a fork in the road, where I followed the main carriageway, I probably should have signalled. After my 30 miles on pain I decided to go for a run to try and do a bit of cross-training. My legs were on autopilot by the end and just about managed to get me home.

ride http://app.strava.com/activities/57499991
run http://app.strava.com/activities/57504685


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

Oh no SD, sorry to hear about your 'off'. Delighted to hear no major damage to bike or, most importantly really, person! My bruises and grazes from my own, (minor) off are on the mend, so I can confirm that skin heals better than clothes. Take care (and paracetamol) cos its gonna hurt tomorrow! 

Get well soon


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> T. On my way home I got engulfed by a pretty fast moving club ride, which was good as I was told to filter in and make the most



That was nice if them, but sorry your cough improving troublesome 

Get well soon


----------



## Goldcoast (1 Jun 2013)

Glad to hear no serious damage to you & bike - GWS!


----------



## boybiker (1 Jun 2013)

@SpokeyDokey get well soon! It's not a good week for people in this thread with me and you both coming off our bikes. They see these things happen in three's lets hope not!

I'm glad your (mostly) ok and the bike is not too smashed up either. Take it easy out there people .



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Thankfully there's no major damage! That's the most important thing.
> 
> I went off to complete a good ride, thinking my cough would clear up after half an hour...it didn't. On my way home I got engulfed by a pretty fast moving club ride, which was good as I was told to filter in and make the most of it. However they all turned left at a fork in the road, where I followed the main carriageway, I probably should have signalled. After my 30 miles on pain I decided to go for a run to try and do a bit of cross-training. My legs were on autopilot by the end and just about managed to get me home.
> 
> ...


 
Nice ride Steve


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

How are YOU feeling too boybiker? Improving I hope


----------



## deadpool7 (1 Jun 2013)

Got out for a 20.34 mile birthday ride to start the month off. Didn't get out until 9:30am and it's starting to heat up out here. Still felt great, but I returned smelling like the ocean :-) 

How is everyone else's weekend going?


----------



## Reece (1 Jun 2013)

Home from Skegness, was a great ride and awesome time/speed. was 19.1mph avg up until 75miles where the wind was getting the better of us slightly. Group of 3 stuck together taking turns on the front really helped!

Even managed a KOM and 2 top 10's lol. Well until the other riders upload their rides haha!

Ride completed in 4hr19mins! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57540157


----------



## boybiker (1 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> How are YOU feeling too boybiker? Improving I hope


 
Still a bit stiff and I also found out the tooth I cracked was my wisdom tooth. It cracked because it was already rotting. Not due to lack of care but because its so far back I cant clean it properly so they are going to take it out for me . In a way its good it cracked so I went and got it checked out and they are going to sort it out soon. 

So with the tooth out, the bike fixed and a bit of rest I will be back on the bike soon .


----------



## boybiker (1 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Home from Skegness, was a great ride and awesome time/speed. was 19.1mph avg up until 75miles where the wind was getting the better of us slightly. Group of 3 stuck together taking turns on the front really helped!
> 
> Even managed a KOM and 2 top 10's lol. Well until the other riders upload their rides haha!
> 
> ...


 
Wow great ride and a fast average speed for that distance!


----------



## J4MIE_P (1 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Wow great ride and a fast average speed for that distance!



I know tell me about it! 

I would kill to get average speeds like that. I thought my 16.5mph averages over 20 odd mile was good.


----------



## boybiker (1 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> I know tell me about it!
> 
> I would kill to get average speeds like that. I thought my 16.5mph averages over 20 odd mile was good.


 
He must have been holding onto the support car when getting his water bottle .

In all seriousness I think this was a group ride and its surprising how much speed you can gain from chain ganging. Still a great achievement never the less, I'm guessing they didn't stop to get a speed like that!


----------



## J4MIE_P (1 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> He must have been holding onto the support car when getting his water bottle .
> 
> In all seriousness I think this was a group ride and its surprising how much speed you can gain from chain ganging. Still a great achievement never the less, I'm guessing they didn't stop to get a speed like that!



Haha lol. When I go on group rides I find its a little easier going but nothing like those speeds. I guess more riding will increase that


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Haha lol. When I go on group rides I find its a little easier going but nothing like those speeds. I guess more riding will increase that


 
I think some of the additional speed depends on who you are riding with.


----------



## J4MIE_P (1 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I think some of the additional speed depends on who you are riding with.



Suggesting another faster paced group maybe more beneficial?


----------



## philinmerthyr (1 Jun 2013)

I've got a classic Brecon Beacons loop planned for tomorrow. The forecast looks good so I'm looking forward to a great ride.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Got out for a 20.34 mile birthday ride to start the month off. Didn't get out until 9:30am and it's starting to heat up out here. Still felt great, but I returned smelling like the ocean :-)
> 
> How is everyone else's weekend going?


Happy birthday


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Home from Skegness, was a great ride and awesome time/speed. was 19.1mph avg up until 75miles where the wind was getting the better of us slightly. Group of 3 stuck together taking turns on the front really helped!
> 
> Even managed a KOM and 2 top 10's lol. Well until the other riders upload their rides haha!
> 
> ...



Fantastic. Very well done  x


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Suggesting another faster paced group maybe more beneficial?


 
Yes, stronger riders can pull longer and harder than the weaker ones. Only problem with trying it with riders that are too strong is getting dropped.  If you are with a faster group I am almost certain it will make your times faster as long as you can hang on.


----------



## uclown2002 (1 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Home from Skegness, was a great ride and awesome time/speed. was 19.1mph avg up until 75miles where the wind was getting the better of us slightly. Group of 3 stuck together taking turns on the front really helped!
> 
> Even managed a KOM and 2 top 10's lol. Well until the other riders upload their rides haha!
> 
> ...


 

Wow great effort; I notice your average HR was 174 bpm; I can't get my maximum over 170 bpm although I assume I'm significantly older
A hard ride for me today; not much left in the tank:-
http://app.strava.com/activities/57478789


----------



## DaveyM (1 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Home from Skegness, was a great ride and awesome time/speed. was 19.1mph avg up until 75miles where the wind was getting the better of us slightly. Group of 3 stuck together taking turns on the front really helped!
> 
> Even managed a KOM and 2 top 10's lol. Well until the other riders upload their rides haha!
> 
> ...


 
RIGHT! get out of the beginners section NOW! you are officially too fast 

Great effort young man


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Wow great effort; I notice your average HR was 174 bpm; I can't get my maximum over 170 bpm although I assume I'm significantly older
> A hard ride for me today; not much left in the tank:-
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57478789


 
Nice ride there


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Home from Skegness, was a great ride and awesome time/speed. was 19.1mph avg up until 75miles where the wind was getting the better of us slightly. Group of 3 stuck together taking turns on the front really helped!
> 
> Even managed a KOM and 2 top 10's lol. Well until the other riders upload their rides haha!
> 
> ...


 
Bloody well done!


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> That was nice if them, but sorry your cough improving troublesome
> 
> Get well soon





boybiker said:


> Nice ride Steve


 
Thanks for the support, the cough should clear in a week hopefully. The ride was pretty good, but I really suffered on the second climb (The mountain on the profile view) - I stopped at the top for a couple of minutes as I felt dizzy and incredibly thirsty.


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

I had a good ride (for me) a little earlier this evening. I did 50k on the Blue Meteor at an average over 15 MPH, got a PR on a Strava segment that I just yesterday realized was on the route, saw a bobcat running beside the road, and scalped an older dude that looked like a wino (he was quite a bit younger than me but that is what too much fortified wine can do to you I guess). Normally the only people that I see on my rides that look like unkempt homeless people that live on the streets is myself.

I scalped him when I was making my usual end of ride downtown cruise to see if any bands are playing at the outside stage at the old train station. He was riding on the wrong side of the road when I blew by him and waved, he started yelling HEY SLOW DOWN, YOU ARE GOING TOO FAST, I just smiled and waved again. It was fun, to me a scalp is a scalp, if you are able to ride a bicycle you are scalp bait (plus I got scalped yesterday and I am still not very happy about it).

My segment PR was fun even though I didn't know exactly where it started. I think I may have done at least an extra half mile or so but that is ok, it made the ride a better workout. I know I am not going to ever get a KOM on this one because it is loaded with a lot of very good riders and a pro triathlete, even if she is a girl she is only seconds off the KOM time and three minutes ahead of me on a 2.3 mile segment.  I know I am not fast but these people are flying. My next goal is to get off the last page of the segment rider list.  I think I can keep getting a little faster and I am happy with my progress so far. This forum has been great motivation and help and they haven't even banned me for all this weird stuff I ramble on about. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/57600984


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2013)

You always manage to make your rides sound so interesting Rocky  I was out at the crack of dawn as usual. Beautiful morning, slightly chilly then the sun came up and it was really pleasant. Actually met another early morning cyclist coming towards me around 6am.......someone else who enjoys the early morning peace and quiet no doubt.

No bobcats on my route but if you look at my ride you will see I pass a place called Auchingarrich Wildlife Centre and it is at the side of the road and there is these weird things that look like little white kangaroos. Must take a camera one morning and get a picture of them.

Felt like hard work this morning. I think Friday's long run is still in my legs. I find it is often the second day after I do a hard effort that the fatigue and muscle soreness hits me. Still managed just over 15mph too so not too bad.

Just some dog walking later then over to my Dad and stepmums for the rest of the afternoon/evening.

Hope the weather is as nice everywhere else today and you all get out for a while


----------



## Reece (2 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> He must have been holding onto the support car when getting his water bottle .
> 
> In all seriousness I think this was a group ride and its surprising how much speed you can gain from chain ganging. Still a great achievement never the less, I'm guessing they didn't stop to get a speed like that!


The speed surprised myself. Amazing what a group of 3 friends of same abilities chainganging and a super flat route can do. 

Just need to start working out my next goal in cycling now. Hhmmm??


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

I just looked at Mo's ride, great ride Mo.  You are making some nice progress too.


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> The speed surprised myself. Amazing what a group of 3 friends of same abilities chainganging and a super flat route can do.
> 
> Just need to start working out my next goal in cycling now. Hhmmm??


 
It takes some great effort to maintain that for that distance Reece, even with two others, that was one heck of a ride.  The flats create their own special type of obstacle to me, takes a little different approach for me, not easy to do and I think it might work me just as hard as a few hills. You don't get much rest on the flats.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

Completed one of my targets this morning, first attempt at Beacon Hill (second highest point in Leicestershire) , not fast but I managed to do it, is also my first categorised climb on Strava

http://app.strava.com/activities/57638192#

Reece amazing ride - unbelievable average speed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Damn!
> 
> Got up nice and early and was out by 8am to do my meticulously planned 30-miler.
> 
> ...


 
GWS to you and your trusty steed.


----------



## NealM (2 Jun 2013)

I've just managed my first 30 mile ride, It took just slightly over 2 hours, and the last 4 or 5 miles was HELL !!  . . But I managed to keep going and not stop (so am quite pleased about that  ). . .Previous best distance was about 24 miles ..

One thing though, was that I started experiencing numbness in my hands, as though there was too much weight on my arms. . But my handle bars are pretty much level with my seat, and I notice that a lot of hybrid type bikes have the handlebars lower than the seat ! ! ! So I'm wondering what's causing this ? ?


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2013)

NealM said:


> I've just managed my first 30 mile ride, It took just slightly over 2 hours, and the last 4 or 5 miles was HELL !!  . . But I managed to keep going and not stop (so am quite pleased about that  ). . .Previous best distance was about 24 miles ..
> 
> One thing though, was that I started experiencing numbness in my hands, as though there was too much weight on my arms. . But my handle bars are pretty much level with my seat, and I notice that a lot of hybrid type bikes have the handlebars lower than the seat ! ! ! So I'm wondering what's causing this ? ?


 
Were you wearing some glves w/padding?


----------



## ThinAir (2 Jun 2013)

Well, my second post inherent, and this looks like a good place to start....

I'm on a journey to lose over 100lbs. This journey began around 1 month ago, and it's been a struggle; I've quit smoking (saved a fortune already), started to use my expensive gym membership properly, and I have started to follow a Paleo diet/lifestyle. I'm feeling awesome already :-)

No doubt that when my cycle arrives this week, I will be posting some stats that will make you guys feel much better about yourselves, but I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully some for you will look at these posts and think "God, I can remember when that's all I could do, but look what I'm doing now"!

Currently just using a static bike in the gym, and blasting away for twenty minutes and getting very very sweaty, but living every minute. The goal for the end of the year is to be able to make the 24mile round trip to and from work more often than taking the car :-)

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## NealM (2 Jun 2013)

I was wearing some VERY cheap ones, with hardly any padding . .

Maybe time to invest in a decent pair ? ?

Also thought I'd attach a photo I took along the way. . At this point on the cycle path the wind was straight in my face for about 3 miles ! ! (My legs just aren't used to that sort of punishment   )


----------



## boybiker (2 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> The speed surprised myself. Amazing what a group of 3 friends of same abilities chainganging and a super flat route can do.
> 
> Just need to start working out my next goal in cycling now. Hhmmm??


 
Have you done 100 miles in one hit? I know that's my next goal to do once I'm better and back to fitness .


----------



## boybiker (2 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Well, my second post inherent, and this looks like a good place to start....
> 
> I'm on a journey to lose over 100lbs. This journey began around 1 month ago, and it's been a struggle; I've quit smoking (saved a fortune already), started to use my expensive gym membership properly, and I have started to follow a Paleo diet/lifestyle. I'm feeling awesome already :-)
> 
> ...


 
Welcome along, I ride a 25 mile round trip to and from work every day. It's a nice distance as its long enough to get your blood pumping but not too far you wont ever do it. Good luck and I'm sure you will be surprised how quickly you get fit.


----------



## stevey (2 Jun 2013)

Taken the Mrs out this fine morning only a short trip only to find that she was really disappointed with the distance so next week i'll take her on a 25 mile round trip, really proud of her though cause she suffers with hills of any kind

http://app.strava.com/activities/57647331


----------



## User28924 (2 Jun 2013)

I miss cycling. I've only been out once on a 'proper' ride in the last week or so. And that was only 30 dead flat miles. I can almost feel my 'fitness' fleeing. Cannot wait to be free! Good work everyone who is getting out.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Well, my second post inherent, and this looks like a good place to start....
> 
> I'm on a journey to lose over 100lbs. This journey began around 1 month ago, and it's been a struggle; I've quit smoking (saved a fortune already), started to use my expensive gym membership properly, and I have started to follow a Paleo diet/lifestyle. I'm feeling awesome already :-)
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
the first thing you will learn when your bike arrives - exercise bikes are blooming boring. You'll soon how quickly your body will be able to adapt and get stronger and the hills you struggle on at the start will be lumps after a while.
When it arrives don't forget to share a photo.

Oh, and


----------



## Reece (2 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> It takes some great effort to maintain that for that distance Reece, even with two others, that was one heck of a ride.  The flats create their own special type of obstacle to me, takes a little different approach for me, not easy to do and I think it might work me just as hard as a few hills. You don't get much rest on the flats.


I usually struggle keeping up a good pace on the flats. I usually leave people at hills but work harder to keep with them on the flats. I think everything just fell in to place yesterday (except for the wind)

Also just woke up as was out partying to the early hours last night with work mates for a birthday and leaving party. Was a long day yesterday which is starting to creep up on me now!


----------



## Reece (2 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Have you done 100 miles in one hit? I know that's my next goal to do once I'm better and back to fitness .


Yes I done a very hilly 100mile ride at the beginning of May this year. Also got a 125mile sportive on June 29th which has 9 category climbs plus 5 other good hills in the South Downs. Looking forward to the challenge of that.


----------



## Reece (2 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Completed one of my targets this morning, first attempt at Beacon Hill (second highest point in Leicestershire) , not fast but I managed to do it, is also my first categorised climb on Strava
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57638192#
> 
> Reece amazing ride - unbelievable average speed


Cheers Chris. Was a bit annoying I had 19.1mph for 75 miles but the wind got me and knocked me down to 18.9mph but still very, very happy with it 

Beacon Hill is a good climb (once you're at the top ). I've done it once but after 73miles of riding. I want to go again with fresher legs. A few in the club do reps up it, most being 7 reps in a row I believe lol!


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2013)

Went out for a morning spin to loosen the legs and I'm off to watch some cricket later. I got angry a couple of times, shock, because I got held up by a car on this segment, I know I could have scraped a couple of seconds off. And when on my final stretch home cars refused to stop in passing places and then had a go at me for being near their cars as we were on the same bit of road. I would like to point out they had stopped in the passing places for a car that was infront of me...yet didn't fancy waiting for me

http://app.strava.com/activities/57652765

Silly STRAVA racing I know, but I love that decent as it's lovely and smooth tarmac


----------



## boybiker (2 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes I done a very hilly 100mile ride at the beginning of May this year. Also got a 125mile sportive on June 29th which has 9 category climbs plus 5 other good hills in the South Downs. Looking forward to the challenge of that.


 
Sounds good what Sportive is that? You should try the "Kentish Killer" sportive. It's apparently one of the hardest sportives in this area with the 70 mile course having something like 6,000 ft of climbing. I'm going to give it a crack in 2014 . 

http://kentishkiller.ning.com/


----------



## Reece (2 Jun 2013)

May look into that for my 2014 sportive list.

The one I'm doing is the Wiggle "The Long One" Going to be a long day, Driving down early hours (leaving 3am I think) then riding then driving back! I'm doing the Tour of Britain Stoke Pro sportive. That's meant to be a tough one.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2013)

I have been looking in this last week, but very, very busy at work and to be honest to worn out to go out riding. With mrsE at work and the boys off school and me on nights it's been hard.
But I picked up the Tag bike from a local Ebayer thurs night and got it fitted to the MB this morning. Just completed about 8 miles with it, it feels like I have done two hours on the T3, great exercise and fantastic fun. It's the first time the little one has been out on the road. Just need to get him to pedal more!

It's probably the best £36 I have spent on Cycling!


----------



## ThinAir (2 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hi,
> the first thing you will learn when your bike arrives - exercise bikes are blooming boring. You'll soon how quickly your body will be able to adapt and get stronger and the hills you struggle on at the start will be lumps after a while.
> When it arrives don't forget to share a photo.
> 
> Oh, and




Thanks for all the replies guys.

Looks like this place is gonna be a supportive place to hang out and chat etc. I'm a member of a few other forums for things that are geared towards my music, and this place seems like a real friendly place right off the bat! 

+1 to all of you :-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

45 minute break from this mornings 40 miles, then I went and did another 25 miles with our lass, can I claim a metric tonne?


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 45 minute break from this mornings 40 miles, then I went and did another 25 miles with our lass, can I claim a metric tonne?


You can in my book!


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> Looks like this place is gonna be a supportive place to hang out and chat etc. I'm a member of a few other forums for things that are geared towards my music, and this place seems like a real friendly place right off the bat!
> 
> +1 to all of you :-)


Thanks, it has been a good place for me, sharing the ups and downs. Look forward to your posts and progress reports.


----------



## sleaver (2 Jun 2013)

Went out of a longer ride this morning which included some hills. Well, they were hills to my running legs that are not used to cycling yet  Purposely didn't go to fast as I wasn't sure how I would get on, but I made it.

Stopped a couple of times as I wasn't sure about trying to drink while moving but later on I tried it. Then thought it would be safer to stop to but the bottle back in the cage 

As for going down hills, I'm hoping confidance builds up because going downwards at 50kph plus while breaking on skinny tyres just doesn't seem normal to me 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57659700

P.S. I like photography


----------



## boybiker (2 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Went out of a longer ride this morning which included some hills. Well, they were hills to my running legs that are not used to cycling yet  Purposely didn't go to fast as I wasn't sure how I would get on, but I made it.
> 
> Stopped a couple of times as I wasn't sure about trying to drink while moving but later on I tried it. Then thought it would be safer to stop to but the bottle back in the cage
> 
> ...


 
Drinking on the bike is easier as your balance will improve over time. On most descents its easier just to let the bike roll and get into a comfortable position to corner. Take a wide line with less lean angle until you are more comfortable with increased levels of lean. Personally I'm happy coming down most hills at 30MPH plus especially on the roads I know well. Of course there are descents which you are on the brakes all the time too because of the servility of the decline/road design. Braking just waste energy and money!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Went out of a longer ride this morning which included some hills. Well, they were hills to my running legs that are not used to cycling yet  Purposely didn't go to fast as I wasn't sure how I would get on, but I made it.
> 
> Stopped a couple of times as I wasn't sure about trying to drink while moving but later on I tried it. Then thought it would be safer to stop to but the bottle back in the cage
> 
> ...


 

Yup - take it easy on those hills!

Round here you there's a few descents with very good visibility but a whole lot more are skinny lanes with blind bends - same as when I am driving I just don't chance it. I slow right down almost to a stop if needs be.


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jun 2013)

I described my ride this morning as "interesting" when my wife asked. For the first time I took on the Brecon Beacons loop from Merthyr to Talybont and Brecon. This takes in "the Glynn". This is a climb and descent that is up to 20%. The decent averages 12.5% according to the Strava segment.

I was quite pleased that I got a fair way up the climb before having to push the last 150m. The descent was frightening. I suppose I should have gone for it and let the bike go. I didn't and used the brakes and was still doing almost 30 mph when I had a blow out in the front wheel.

Somehow I kept it under control and manged to stop without falling off. I think the heat fom the brakes on the rim was the cause. I did 200m on the rim before stopping so I think that is the end of the front wheel rim. The breaking surface is now very rough.

I changed the tube and walked down the rest of the hill. I completed the ride which was a further 30 miles. This included my longest climb of 998ft over 7.5 miles. It was slow but I am over 20 st (the weight is coming off though). 

The ride was over 2,600 ft of climbing in 37 miles and I averaged 11.5 mph which I am pleased about after the blow out. It was worth it for the views alone.

Another downer was seeing the aftermath of a motorbike crash at Storey Arms. If the bike is anything to go by the rider would have been badly injured.

http://app.strava.com/activities/57704684


----------



## deadpool7 (2 Jun 2013)

Just catching up on a lot of these posts. Some of you have graduated from newbie status (looking at you Mo) :-) Great rides, everyone! I'm impressed, not to mention a bit more motivated.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Stopped a couple of times as I wasn't sure about trying to drink while moving but later on I tried it. Then thought it would be safer to stop to but the bottle back in the cage
> 
> :


I still do, it's a good excuse for a breather.

Glad you are ok @philinmerthyr


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2013)

We had such a laugh this morning we went out and did it again this afternoon. Max joined us for the first time on his 26inch wheel mountain bike, the first time that's been out on the road and to be honest I struggled to keep up with him on the tag combo (and he's only seven !).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I described my ride this morning as "interesting" when my wife asked. For the first time I took on the Brecon Beacons loop from Merthyr to Talybont and Brecon. This takes in "the Glynn". This is a climb and descent that is up to 20%. The decent averages 12.5% according to the Strava segment.
> 
> I was quite pleased that I got a fair way up the climb before having to push the last 150m. The descent was frightening. I suppose I should have gone for it and let the bike go. I didn't and used the brakes and was still doing almost 30 mph when I had a blow out in the front wheel.
> 
> ...


 


Good ride - glad you didn't come off. Hope the motor cyclist was ok.

I never know how to respond to these interesting (right word?) posts as 'like' seems wrong!


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

The problem with being away for a few days is you get so many posts to comment on!

@Phoenix Lincs - I thought after the first time it would be automatic but looks like you have to link Garmin every time to autosync, you do it here - http://www.garminsync.com/ Seems kind of pointless really given how easy it is to upload to Strava, and you already have Garmin connected to upload to Garmin anyway...

@SpokeyDokey - Sorry to hear about your incident, glad your ok for the most part, even though a few scratches and bruises can burn like hell. Not been a good week with Boybiker and now you.

@ItsSteveLovell, @Reece, @Mo1959, @Supersuperleeds - Great rides, especially with a cold Steve, amazing average there Reece, I don't ever seem to get enough pull to notice much difference with people, but I don't think Ive cracked the theory yet, not confident enough to be tyre to tyre. Mo, I want to see white kangeroos! Congrats on the Cat climb Chris C, feels great when a target comes in.

@deadpool7 - Happy Birthday! 

@NealM - Well done on the mileage, I changed from fairly cheap gloves to fairly expensive one (well they were £29) and I didn't notice any real change in pins and needles I get often, having said that I haven't yet changed the velcro tightness of the new gloves, maybe they were on a little tight.. I personally think its something to do with the bike geometry myself, which a planned bike fit will sort Im sure. Great pic, amazing what a bit of blue sky will do to the scenery!

@stevey - Really am working on the missus to try a bit of cycling, but shes the nervous sort that doesnt like doing much out of her comfort zone, so just have to show her how much fun I'm having and hope she gives in and joins me for a ride or two.

@ThinAir - Good luck with your journey, Im sure if you do it and enjoy it enough those pounds will come off easily over time. Look forward to seeing your rides, this is a Beginners thread after all so don't be worried anyone will be looking down at your own achievements, you might even get a few helpful pointers along the way.

@Supersuperleeds - Re metric ton - NO! 

EDIT - Missed a couple -

@BrianEvesham - great to hear about your new role as Family Draft Horse! Must be fun though taking the kids out and sharing the moment.

@philinmerthyr - Scary stuff. I had a moment doing 40.1mph but not a puncture, I would have shrieked like Ned Flanders.


----------



## sleaver (2 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yup - take it easy on those hills!
> 
> Round here you there's a few descents with very good visibility but a whole lot more are skinny lanes with blind bends - same as when I am driving I just don't chance it. I slow right down almost to a stop if needs be.


 
Whats the best way of braking?

When I was a kid, the brakes on my BMX were around the wrong way, however I was used to it. I then borrowed a friends bike, braked after going quite fast and you can guess what happened. Arse over front wheel and ouch  . So I've always stayed away from the back brake. However I've read that you should use both brake and that the front should be used more. So there's me going down this hill trying to use both while being paranoid of repeating what I did as a kid while worrying that I was going to overheat them and go in the bushes at the bottom of the road


----------



## NealM (2 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski Thanks for the comments . . So more expensive / better quality gloves are probably not the answer then . . I tend to agree (with the limited experience I have) that it's probably more about bike geometry


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jun 2013)

NealM said:


> @Nomadski Thanks for the comments . . So more expensive / better quality gloves are probably not the answer then . . I tend to agree (with the limited experience I have) that it's probably more about bike geometry



And your own core strength maybe? I'm trying to strengthen mine in the hope that I'll stop putting so much weight on the hands.


----------



## Reece (2 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski slipstream helps and you do need to be confident of others using hand signals to be tyre tyre. I think it's more the motivation to keep going. I find riding faster and further so much easier than on my own.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> @Nomadski slipstream helps and you do need to be confident of others using hand signals to be tyre tyre. I think it's more the motivation to keep going. I find riding faster and further so much easier than on my own.


 
I think the thing is the confidence in others as well as my own abilities at the moment. I like seeing road ahead, or more precisely the dog sized potholes in the road. If you know people (like you do) and they are good cyclists I guess its less of an issue.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Whats the best way of braking?
> 
> When I was a kid, the brakes on my BMX were around the wrong way, however I was used to it. I then borrowed a friends bike, braked after going quite fast and you can guess what happened. Arse over front wheel and ouch  . So I've always stayed away from the back brake. However I've read that you should use both brake and that the front should be used more. So there's me going down this hill trying to use both while being paranoid of repeating what I did as a kid while worrying that I was going to overheat them and go in the bushes at the bottom of the road


 

I think you are supposed to use the front brake only unless it's not working at all or it looks like the front wheel could slide - in which case use the back.

I think there was thread on here about it a while back.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The problem with being away for a few days is you get so many posts to comment on!
> quote]
> 
> Glad to see you enjoyed your sportive. Very well done
> ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2013)

@ Nomadski - great idea re: the multiple replies post. Gold star for you. 

I do read all the posts but then don't post too many replies as I'd have to do about 10 every time I take a peek! And I get confused (too easily I think) with the flow of multiple strands of dialogue. Overwhelms me! lol


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think you are supposed to use the front brake only unless it's not working at all or it looks like the front wheel could slide - in which case use the back.
> 
> I think there was thread on here about it a while back.



Not the shoes like when we were kids then? Then get your ass spanked for wearing the toes out?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jun 2013)

Hmmm, I seem to have quoted myself rather than replying. Sorry!


----------



## spooks (2 Jun 2013)

Took the new Bianchi out for her first ride today. 42.7 lovely miles. Very comfortable ride. A lot of money well spent I think. A bit of warmth makes such a difference. Cycling makes me happy anyway but to do it with the sun warming me up really soothes my soul or something. Very thankful I took 2 bottles of water though. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/57689417


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Took the new Bianchi out for her first ride today. 42.7 lovely miles. Very comfortable ride. A lot of money well spent I think. A bit of warmth makes such a difference. Cycling makes me happy anyway but to do it with the sun warming me up really soothes my soul or something. Very thankful I took 2 bottles of water though.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57689417


 
This post is missing a photo of a Bianchi bike...looked everywhere, cant seem to find it?!?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Went out of a longer ride this morning which included some hills. Well, they were hills to my running legs that are not used to cycling yet  Purposely didn't go to fast as I wasn't sure how I would get on, but I made it.
> 
> Stopped a couple of times as I wasn't sure about trying to drink while moving but later on I tried it. Then thought it would be safer to stop to but the bottle back in the cage
> 
> ...


 
Do it on a nice flat straight bit of road and you will soon get the hang of it. Whereabouts on the bike is the cage? I find it easier to take a bottle off the part of the frame that goes diagonally up to the front of the bike (no idea what its proper name is!) as opposed to the seat tube cage.

re downhill, on a decent descent I spend more time on the brakes than not.


----------



## stevey (2 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski Hope you get her out soon maybe she'll catch the bug like the rest of us


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> You can in my book!


 



Nomadski said:


> The problem with being away for a few days is you get so many posts to comment on!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
I'm going with Brian on this one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> This post is missing a photo of a Bianchi bike...looked everywhere, cant seem to find it?!?


 
Nearest I could find:


----------



## spooks (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> This post is missing a photo of a Bianchi bike...looked everywhere, cant seem to find it?!?


 
Here she is. 
I know the elite bottle cage is upside down. This photo was taken before I got it. Now the right way up. Different, also white, saddle. White pedals, but I might get some black ones because I'm not 100% sure I like the white and they are really scratched.
For the first time after a ride my elbows don't hurt. Hooray. I think narrower handlebars really helped.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Here she is.
> I know the elite bottle cage is upside down. This photo was taken before I got it. Now the right way up. Different, also white, saddle. White pedals, but I might get some black ones because I'm not 100% sure I like the white and they are really scratched.
> For the first time after a ride my elbows don't hurt. Hooray. I think narrower handlebars really helped.
> View attachment 24141


 
That is a sexy looking bike, i like the curvy diagonalized tube.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Here she is.
> I know the elite bottle cage is upside down. This photo was taken before I got it. Now the right way up. Different, also white, saddle. White pedals, but I might get some black ones because I'm not 100% sure I like the white and they are really scratched.
> For the first time after a ride my elbows don't hurt. Hooray. I think narrower handlebars really helped.
> View attachment 24141


 

That's rather nice!


----------



## spooks (2 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's rather nice!


Nice to ride as well as look at.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

Ok so have been dead excited about taking part in my first cycling gig and finally left on Friday afternoon, a little later than planned, and got stuck in a superb traffic jam near Guildford for 40 minutes. I did miss a worse one on the M25 though so it wasn't all bad.

So we got to Lyndhurst (80 miles away, 2.5 hours, average speed 32mph in a car) and despite the hotel corridor smelling a bit funny, and the only way you could politely describe the general decor would be "venerable", it was actually pretty perfect for our needs. Easy to get to, free parking and wifi, close to the event, very polite and friendly staff and close to anything you would need.

It also had a balcony with a decent view -







Lyndhurst itself was beautiful, great shops you wont find anywhere else instead of the usual assortment of Boots and Clintons, churches tolling the bells, bunting above...it was so picturesque.

However being a bloke, the only thing I took a photo of was the Ferrari and Maserati garages sat next to each other...Forza Italia!






Had a fantastic evening meal (steak - is this good pre race or not?) and a few glasses of wine (this isn't good, I know) and a couple of bottles of San Miguel (...).

Realised Id left my floor pump and bum cream at home, though rereading this line I should add I noticed the missing items at 2 different points in the night.  For the record, Garnier Body 7 Days lotion works decently up to around 20 miles.

Got registered around 7.50am picked up my first ever chip on the helmet (how the heck does this work??)






Headed off to the start and got in a group that set off just after 8. My plan was to ride my normal pace, and hopefully pick up in the second half of the ride. Silver classification was >14mph slightly above where I normally ride, but have done over shorter distances before. Gold was a seemingly insurmountable >15.5mph. Almost straight away got into a hill and was doing a little lower than I would normally comfortably do, noticed a larger lady leading the pack and decided to leave my group and head onwards at a slightly faster pace. This same larger lady would later skin me about 40 miles in, teaching me a lesson that weight has nothing to do with fitness!!!

The whole race was in and around the New Forest, but it surprised me how much was open plain type land, first got a section maybe 8 miles out and it was then the wind hit. Being so open we got the full headwind on a long grinding upwards slope, I actually checked my brake pads at one point as I was riding as it felt like my tyres were stuck, turns out it was the engine struggling!

There were some fun sections after this bit, some up n downs, that headwind / crosswind was ever present, but at times there was a 'little' cover.






I past the first feeding station 20 miles in, I did turn into it but then decided to press on as I felt ok and I wanted to keep a decent speed up. I later chatted to a fella who saw all these people turning into the station road and thought it was the route. Didn't see the actual feeding station and carried on for 4 miles down the road, before the lack of people made him think he had made a mistake! I did say at least he will have triggered a metric century by the finish but I don't know if it helped.

From here it got a bit hillier, both up and downs were great fun, beautiful scenery all around, really could have just stopped and taken photos all day, but I did manage 1 more on the route






(Pano maker turned the fellas bike into a unique design, also he did have 2 arms)

Twisty roads, long uphills, long downhills, narrow bridges across streams, slightly flooded roads (how?), tight forest sections, more open sections with more wind, the whole thing was extremely beautiful, and challenging but not overly so (that I worried I would finish). There were stewards there with funky police-like bikes with flashing lights at busy road intersections (weren't too many tbh, much to the credit of the planners), no traffic lights, and photographers crouched at every steep corner or downhill end...I did my best to pull as many faces like I was on the edge of warp drive..see if any turn up on the official sportive photo site.

There were also quite a lot of people in cars that had parked up and sat eating picnicstuffs watching the riding going on, which was cool.

I completely missed the 2nd feeding station, didnt see it at all, but still had my second bottle of water so. Had a guy behind me for a good 10 miles drafting me, but I lost him at some point (), the aforementioned larger lady skinned me down a hill and was never seen again.

Got into a great chat with an older guy, caught his name as Dirk but checking the finishing list didnt see his name, so maybe I caught it wrong. He kept going ahead, I would catch him, chat, I would lead off, he would catch me....eventually he went ahead at a busy road junction where the cyclists were held up by stewards, and I never caught him again, but if you read this, hope you had a great day, and great chatting to you. Also helped my speed I think too.

Also had a little moment with a bull I posted about in the Sportive thread. Little bit of a staring contest, I suspect the bull was planted by an unsportsmanlike opponent, but he turned round and went off the road after a minute or so. I had by this time given the bull a name, one I couldn't repeat on a public forum, I WILL dedicate my next burger to him though.

The people living in this area are very blessed though, I saw people walking dogs, jogging, all in amazing countryside with animals roaming everywhere...if it wasn't for all those pesky cyclists it would have been serene! One of those people I found out today was my sisters ex-husband, who lives in Godshill where the first feeding station was. #couldhavehadfreecrumpetsandteasadface.

I had a strange moment about 50 miles in where 2 guys in full team kit went past me, I sped up with little to no hope of catching them, but kept the distance constant. We got to some rolling hills and while they were side by side I really tucked in (something I rarely do) and built up so much speed on the downhill I actually caught up and passed them without pedaling much on the following uphill section! My victory was short lived of course, but it was there, and I'm taking it as a double skin.

Bit of a wobbly moment on a tight corner after a fast downhill section nearly caught me, there were signs, but I assumed that moment had passed. Really need to get more attuned to high speed pre corner braking, my right foot came out of the pedal to steady myself, but no skidding was involved unlike the last time.

The last 8 miles were killer. It went back to the hellish open plain wind in ya face terrain, and I couldnt quite remember what Gold was, but I thought it might have been 15 mph. I made the mistake of turning my Garmin over to the distance and average speed page and saw I was on 15.1 mph with 8 miles left. I painfully watched it go 8...7.9...7.8.. and my speed was hovering around 10-11mph (slight uphill grade, lots of wind). About 4 miles to go the Garmin dropped me down to 15 mph. I really thought Im going to lose it here, so I tried to press on. I got helped by a faster rider who I tried to keep up with and raised my speed to 15-16 mph over the next mile or so.

For the last 3 miles I just gritted my teeth and went as fast as my legs could push me. I was a bit knackered, but I really didn't want to drop below 15 mph. Quite honestly watching the . miles going down was the least fun point of the ride, so I wont be doing that again! Much more fun watching a little arrow on a map...or even better watching the horses sitting down watching the riders going past!

Crossed the line eventually giving it a little extra Cavandish sprint (I wish) at the end, and finished the 60 mile route with 3,098 ft elevation in an official chip time of 4 hrs 07 mins and 32 seconds with a Silver classification. Garmin has me down as 3 hrs 59 mins 14 seconds but that I guess it doesn't include stoppages for photos, cars, and bulls. In the end I missed Gold by a long shot, it was 15.5mph, but I beat Bronze which I fully expected to end up with. Using some excel trickery (as its a Sportive the rides are posted alphabetically officially) I found I was 277th out of the 750 riders who completed the Standard route.

Got a hug off Mrs M, she had a For Goodness Shakes waiting for me, which I supplemented with a free tea and a large slice of fruit cake. Oh and THIS






Sat in the sunshine watching all the other guys n gals relax...






Was in need of a massage, but at £10 a pop I decided Id go with the free one back at the hotel...

Got a goody bag too, basically junk I think but the magazine is a good read, and Nikwax stuff intrigues me. Also, please note the 'venerable' hotel duvet...






And the Silver Steed of Justice with its first ride number and medal (photo taken with an iPad, cover your eyes Nigel!)...






On a side note headed off in the afternoon to Christchurch to look at some old things still standing (felt in good company) and then off to Bournemouth for some Harry Ramsden fish n chips n battered sausage n beans, devoured in a Gold classification time.

So that's it, my first Sportive and its left me hungry for more. Was good experienced gained for August, met lots of nice people, learned my fare share of not judging people and had a damn good time. The day was brilliantly organised, and was worlds away from just a ride on the bike.

Already planning on signing up for next years one, plus will have to look at more next year, or maybe for after August.

Sorry for the blog...still buzzing!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/57755322


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going with Brian on this one


 
Im sure there is a Rule about this. I have great GREAT admiration for your cycling prowess sir, but NO NO NO!!!


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Here she is.
> I know the elite bottle cage is upside down. This photo was taken before I got it. Now the right way up. Different, also white, saddle. White pedals, but I might get some black ones because I'm not 100% sure I like the white and they are really scratched.
> For the first time after a ride my elbows don't hurt. Hooray. I think narrower handlebars really helped.
> View attachment 24141


 
Thats a stunning bike, the chainstays look wicked, also agree with themosquitoking about the downtube.

For @Supersuperleeds and @themosquitoking, this is my goto reference pic (used for this post!) for avoiding "curvy bit below the crossing type thingy" type descriptions...


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Jun 2013)

Great report Nomadski


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Went out for a morning spin to loosen the legs and I'm off to watch some cricket later. I got angry a couple of times, shock, because I got held up by a car on this segment, I know I could have scraped a couple of seconds off. And when on my final stretch home cars refused to stop in passing places and then had a go at me for being near their cars as we were on the same bit of road. I would like to point out they had stopped in the passing places for a car that was infront of me...yet didn't fancy waiting for me
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/57652765
> 
> Silly STRAVA racing I know, but I love that decent as it's lovely and smooth tarmac


 
Kind of hard for me to imagine a more dangerous place for a segment than the one you posted there .


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Kind of hard for me to imagine a more dangerous place for a segment than the one you posted there .


 

I was clenching down this one the other day, steep as hell, narrow road and a crappy surface.
http://app.strava.com/segments/4050685


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Thats a stunning bike, the chainstays look wicked, also agree with themosquitoking about the downtube.
> 
> For @Supersuperleeds and @themosquitoking, this is my goto reference pic (used for this post!) for avoiding "curvy bit below the crossing type thingy" type descriptions...


 
Why is the rear tyre called Aaron?


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Not the shoes like when we were kids then? Then get your ass spanked for wearing the toes out?


 
And I always thought it was just me.


----------



## stevey (2 Jun 2013)

Well the urge to do a last ride was to much  so took mrs out for a gentle leg stretcher, later decided to give this segment a go to see if i could get out of last position so mrs held the phone at top of the hill (didn't record it on strava my choice) with the stop watch app. Low and behold i done 1:29  so unofficially i am now joint 21st, up from 68th of 68 will try again in a couple of days. 

http://app.strava.com/segments/1232342


----------



## deadpool7 (2 Jun 2013)

Got out for an easy 16 mile ride today to put me at 52 miles for the week, my best yet! Feeling great!


----------



## stevey (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ok so have been dead excited about taking part in my first cycling gig and finally left on Friday afternoon, a little later than planned, and got stuck in a superb traffic jam near Guildford for 40 minutes. I did miss a worse one on the M25 though so it wasn't all bad.
> 
> So we got to Lyndhurst (80 miles away, 2.5 hours, average speed 32mph in a car) and despite the hotel corridor smelling a bit funny, and the only way you could politely describe the general decor would be "venerable", it was actually pretty perfect for our needs. Easy to get to, free parking and wifi, close to the event, very polite and friendly staff and close to anything you would need.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like an amazing day would love to do one of these, maybe one day well done on completing it


----------



## monkeylc (2 Jun 2013)

Not been out properly for ages,mainly due to shite weather and bike making clicking noise again.
Start the new job tomorrow which is going to be 15 mile round commute instead of 4  so I bought some kit from shite bay and gave the bike a service.
glides along again now 

after service ride.....
http://app.strava.com/activities/57759429


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski, excellent account of your sportive. I enjoyed reading that and seeing the pictures. Glad you had fun and made nice time. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I was clenching down this one the other day, steep as hell, narrow road and a crappy surface.
> http://app.strava.com/segments/4050685


 
Y'all need to be careful ! Doesn't look like a lot of room for error !


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Nomadski, excellent account of your sportive. I enjoyed reading that and seeing the pictures. Glad you had fun and made nice time. Thanks for posting it.


 
I promise my next one wont be quite so long! Just dead excited about the day.

Something I was going to add was the great way its planned. Because they set you off in groups, and with a couple of hour window in play for starts, it means people are spread out (which helps for traffic) but also it means you get slower people being caught, faster people going past, and a net result of always having people around you. I wasn't once out there on my own, was great.

Oh and the first puncture I saw was @ 2 miles. Ouch.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Y'all need to be careful ! Doesn't look like a lot of room for error !


 
I've been down it in a car a few times but it's not until you get on a bike that you truly understand bad road surfaces and potholes.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I promise my next one wont be quite so long! Just dead excited about the day.
> 
> Something I was going to add was the great way its planned. Because they set you off in groups, and with a couple of hour window in play for starts, it means people are spread out (which helps for traffic) but also it means you get slower people being caught, faster people going past, and a net result of always having people around you. I wasn't once out there on my own, was great.
> 
> Oh and the first puncture I saw was @ 2 miles. Ouch.


 

I stopped and had a chat with a fella the other day that was on his third puncture in 20 miles, the rest of his group had dropped him at this point.


----------



## RWright (2 Jun 2013)

For people on the fence about doing a group ride (myself ) it becomes much more encouraging with great post like that.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2013)

Great wright up @Nomadski enjoyed the read. I felt that excited when I did my first 100k in April, looking back the highlight was seeing my boys and other half at the finish line for a family hug. I hadn't known in advance that they were going to be there.


Family Draft horse. Lol.


----------



## boybiker (2 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski well done on the sportive and a great write up / pictures! It looks like you had an excellent day and the weather looks spot on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski - that was a very good read. Managed every word. You are the Tolstoy of the Newbies Progress Thread!

Glad you had a great day and that was a good average over that distance. Look forward to the next report!


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> The descent was frightening. I suppose I should have gone for it and let the bike go. I didn't and used the brakes and was still doing almost 30 mph when I had a blow out in the front wheel.
> 
> Somehow I kept it under control and manged to stop without falling off. I think the heat fom the brakes on the rim was the cause. I did 200m on the rim before stopping so I think that is the end of the front wheel rim. The breaking surface is now very rough.


 
This kind of thing always worries me, after my biggest available climb there is a solid decent which is keep your had firmly on the brake at all times to ensure you don't turn into a car coming up the hill. If I had a front end blowout then I'd probably mess my lovely white shorts


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Kind of hard for me to imagine a more dangerous place for a segment than the one you posted there .


 
It's great fun. Drivers annoy me to no end. With the hills round here you have 2 options
1)climb a mountain
2)climb a mountain

They also come with two types of decents

1) go really bloody quick for a short while
2)go really bloody quick for a long time

Lots of ridges/coombes to climb(a coombe is a 3 sided valley )


----------



## RWright (3 Jun 2013)

Cool, never heard of a coombe until now (apparently neither has the cc spellchecker) , thanks. Don't get me wrong, it looks like great fun, except for the part about cars. Just be careful. 

I just did a short ride today. I raised my seat a little too much before yesterdays ride and got a small saddle sore started. I lowered the seat a little today and did something very rare for me, I rode in the drops for about all but 3 miles of the 15 mile ride. Since I have my shifters in not such a prime position for the drops, I did very little shifting. With the big changes in technique I made a couple of interesting (to me) observations. Actually it was quite a few more than a couple but I will try to keep this short and sweet.

Normally after a while, my right hand starts to get numb on the hoods. In the drops it was my left hand. I just found this peculiar. I know a lot of people are thinking it is my bike set up. I can be on any style bike I have ever ridden and my right hand starts tingling. Even with the bars much higher than my seat. I have a feeling it is some physical defect I developed over the years or something like that, so I just deal with it. Today makes me question that theory a little. Riding more in the drops also assured me that I have more weight to lose around my belly too, not that I really had that much doubt about that one. And finally as more of a tip/strong observation, if you get a little raw from the saddle, after you have a shower, you may not want to apply rubbing alcohol as a form of first aid. An antibiotic cream may be a better choice and not nearly as a traumatic.


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Jun 2013)

Keeping it slow today but noticed I just past 100,000ft of climbing for the year so far  Turning out to be a good week for me, my new bike fund got a small boost from the Taxman telling me I've given him too much money


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2013)

@RWright Have you tried angling the seat, or moving it forward or back? There are so many combinations of position that can be changed with these, plus the seat post its baffling really where to begin, its why Im going for a bike fit next month.

@AndyPeace - well done on the climbing, great achievement. Bet its the one time you were glad to hear from the taxman!


----------



## RWright (3 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @RWright Have you tried angling the seat, or moving it forward or back? There are so many combinations of position that can be changed with these, plus the seat post its baffling really where to begin, its why Im going for a bike fit next month.
> 
> @AndyPeace - well done on the climbing, great achievement. Bet its the one time you were glad to hear from the taxman!


 
Yes, I am in a constant state of bike fitting. I just got it a little too high yesterday.


----------



## deadpool7 (3 Jun 2013)

Got cabin fever and hopped out for a second ride today on the mtb for 5.8 miles, putting today's total at 22 miles and 57 miles for the week. Whooooo! Great weekend for me!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Got cabin fever and hopped out for a second ride today on the mtb for 5.8 miles, putting today's total at 22 miles and 57 miles for the week. Whooooo! Great weekend for me!


Well done. Sometimes it is nice to swap bikes and take it easy.

My back plays up a bit and it ached all day yesterday so took the hybrid this morning and did a gentle 23 miles. Being more upright gives a change of position and sometimes lets you recover a bit. It feels heavy and a bit wooden compared to the road bike though but still good training I suppose


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Keeping it slow today but noticed I just past 100,000ft of climbing for the year so far  Turning out to be a good week for me, my new bike fund got a small boost from the Taxman telling me I've given him too much money


 

That's an impressive climbing figure there! Very well done to you. 

I think you need to shift to miles climbed as the number of feet climbed is getting unmanageable. I'll help you:

18.94 miles so far.

Good luck with achieving your 'Vertical 20'.


----------



## Ciar (3 Jun 2013)

Well this weekend I did two rides, late saturday afternoon my usual loop from home to Epping, this time the family & dog joined me, they drove i rode  then we pootled around in the forest for 20 minutes or so with my daughter screaming daddy, each time i vanished out of sight, that was a 10 miler.

Sunday kicked off at 8.30am on my mountain bike, first ride out on it, getting used to the somwhat wide handlebars, great ride through trails and nice and muddy in parts totally different to saturdays ride, only downside, found myself a nice grass covered hole, which I didn't spot until i was already flying into the headset luckily not over the bars, as i fell sideways.. somwhat battered legs and a sore shoulder, that was a short 9m,but i made it back home hah

all in all lovely weekend, but must be more wary of small grass covered holes!


----------



## Dan Allison (3 Jun 2013)

Haven't been on here for a while, 

Staying in Angus this week and finding out how flat Suffolk is!

http://app.strava.com/activities/57903588#

http://app.strava.com/activities/57267448


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Jun 2013)

Tag and co did another 10 mile loop this morning in glorious weather.














Then we pulled in to our favourite park for a rest.


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Jun 2013)

@SpokeyDokey

1.06 miles to go! Not sure I could do it in a single ride though


----------



## deadpool7 (3 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Sometimes it is nice to swap bikes and take it easy.
> 
> My back plays up a bit and it ached all day yesterday so took the hybrid this morning and did a gentle 23 miles. Being more upright gives a change of position and sometimes lets you recover a bit. It feels heavy and a bit wooden compared to the road bike though but still good training I suppose


Yeah, the MTB feels like a tank after riding so much on the road bike. I actually prefer the positioning of the road bike, oddly enough.


----------



## sleaver (3 Jun 2013)

What's this "cream" that people keep talking about?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> What's this "cream" that people keep talking about?


Chamois cream maybe??? To ease the friction between your skin and shorts.

Or it could be sun cream since we are finally having something that resembles a summer


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jun 2013)

Left work and my horrible chest wasn't as bad as it had been all day - fresh air/no air-con must have helped it.
Had a bit of a tailwind, but didn't feel it until I got to my house. I could have maybe got an extra mph on average if I had gone for it from the start/didn't get stuck behind someone on a cycle-path

http://app.strava.com/activities/57959352


p.s. cyclist in full team lycra decided to pass a runner between me and another cyclist in-front of me. I bit my lip whilst parts of me tensed, thank superman I didn't crash as I would need a new bottom lip


----------



## monkeylc (3 Jun 2013)

first run to new job and back...... (training and crap food) 

http://app.strava.com/activities/57894014
and back
http://app.strava.com/activities/57951288


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's an impressive climbing figure there! Very well done to you.
> 
> I think you need to shift to miles climbed as the number of feet climbed is getting unmanageable. I'll help you:
> 
> ...


 
Vertical 20, I like that....... scuttles off to see how far down the hill I am......


----------



## boybiker (3 Jun 2013)

I got the front wheel on the bike sorted so I'm all good on that front now . I rung the bike shop and said they cant get it done until Wednesday! I thought O well I will take it down there as the weather is nice. When I got to the shop they said it wont be until Wednesday which surprised me a little. Anyway not thinking much of it I got home and sat down for lunch. I got a text on my phone from the bike shop saying the work is done! I wish they had told me as its a 4 mile walk each way! I would have gone for a coffee while they done it but on the plus side I walked 16 miles today and the wheel is now true. 

I've got a new addition coming to my family of bikes very soon. Nothing special but I will update with pictures when I get her home .


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2013)

I find it very strange that Strava don't seem to do elevation challenges, just distance ones. Would be great if they mixed it up a little, or had 2 challenges running, like this month, every month with Distance Challenge +1.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I got the front wheel on the bike sorted so I'm all good on that front now . I rung the bike shop and said they cant get it done until Wednesday! I thought O well I will take it down there as the weather is nice. When I got to the shop they said it wont be until Wednesday which surprised me a little. Anyway not thinking much of it I got home and sat down for lunch. I got a text on my phone from the bike shop saying the work is done! I wish they had told me as its a 4 mile walk each way! I would have gone for a coffee while they done it but on the plus side I walked 16 miles today and the wheel is now true.
> 
> I've got a new addition coming to my family of bikes very soon. Nothing special but I will update with pictures when I get her home .


 
I hope you ran those 16 miles and logged it in Strava Mr Biker!

EDIT: Congrats on getting the bike sorted, hows the bruising etc?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I find it very strange that Strava don't seem to do elevation challenges, just distance ones. Would be great if they mixed it up a little, or had 2 challenges running, like this month, every month with Distance Challenge +1.


 
This month's selection is good
1) show how tough your buns are
2) show how long you can go for

These can both be used to attract members of the opposite/same sex(delete as appropriate) or to baffle those of the same/opposite sex with your abilities as a cyclist


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This month's selection is good
> 1) show how tough your buns are
> 2) show how long you can go for
> 
> These can both be used to attract members of the opposite/same sex(delete as appropriate) or to baffle those of the same/opposite sex with your abilities as a cyclist


 


But doesn't really help the poor souls who look out of their window and see a mountain! Distance / Time / Elevation. Ok maybe 3 challenges a month would be fair!


----------



## boybiker (3 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I find it very strange that Strava don't seem to do elevation challenges, just distance ones. Would be great if they mixed it up a little, or had 2 challenges running, like this month, every month with Distance Challenge +1.


 
Just make up your own challenge and make a badge up when you get quiet at work .



Nomadski said:


> I hope you ran those 16 miles and logged it in Strava Mr Biker!
> 
> EDIT: Congrats on getting the bike sorted, hows the bruising etc?


 
I did think about it and then I realised I was meant to taking it easy, doctors advise and all. 

I'm on the mend still a bit sore and my tooth is giving me a bit of trouble. I cracked my wisdom tooth in the accident but only because it was already rotten. The dentists said I was stuffed either way, its too far back to keep clean but too far back to take out easily. Now they have no choice but to pull the thing out which I'm really looking forward to...*NOT!*


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> But doesn't really help the poor souls who look out of their window and see a mountain! Distance / Time / Elevation. Ok maybe 3 challenges a month would be fair!


 
I would love an elevation challenge, it's all ridges near me so I could just keep going up/gliding down and then starting again.


----------



## MaxInc (4 Jun 2013)

Probably because elevation is much harder to log correctly than distance. It depends a lot on the device used to capture data since only a small part of them have barometric sensors which offer a reasonable accuracy. I use Cyclemeter on iPhone and in most cases it reports twice the elevation changes compared to Strava.


----------



## RWright (4 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I got the front wheel on the bike sorted so I'm all good on that front now . I rung the bike shop and said they cant get it done until Wednesday! I thought O well I will take it down there as the weather is nice. When I got to the shop they said it wont be until Wednesday which surprised me a little. Anyway not thinking much of it I got home and sat down for lunch. I got a text on my phone from the bike shop saying the work is done! I wish they had told me as its a 4 mile walk each way! I would have gone for a coffee while they done it but on the plus side I walked 16 miles today and the wheel is now true.
> 
> I've got a new addition coming to my family of bikes very soon. Nothing special but I will update with pictures when I get her home .


 
Glad you are getting it sorted out without a lot of hassle. We want to see a picture of your tooth after it is extracted!

Just giving you a hard time but the earlier the better to remove them and get it over with. Unless the damage requires you to let it heal some first. I was in my late 20's when I had mine removed, all four at once, all four impacted. It was quite a treat.  One shouldn't be too terrible.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> We want to see a picture of your tooth after it is extracted!


Speak for yourself............I don't want to see it 

Another beautiful morning here. Managed 30 miles. Worked really hard up a hill segment and got a QOM. Doubt I will keep it very long though as there are several fit club riders around here that will no doubt blast up there much quicker. Nice while it lasts though.

Probably doesn't do my back any good though. Thinking about phoning the doc and trying to maybe get some investigations done on my back. If its just wear and tear I suppose I will just have to put up with it but maybe they will find something that can be fixed. I had sciatica around 3 years ago and got left with some numbness down my left leg and foot so there must be something out of place that's still causing pressure I think.


----------



## inkd (4 Jun 2013)

Beat my goal time for my 20 mile commute (by 28 seconds), and my average speed is creeping up


----------



## Goldcoast (4 Jun 2013)

Hallelujah!!!! I've notice on the last few rides my posterior has noticeably been less achy, well this morning I offered to help someone out. 17 miles later not a single twinge of pain and all without using my padded shorts  

I know it not masses of miles and I've got more then enough of my own padding lol but I'm happy and it seems like its going in the right direction.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Speak for yourself............I don't want to see it
> 
> Another beautiful morning here. Managed 30 miles. Worked really hard up a hill segment and got a QOM. Doubt I will keep it very long though as there are several fit club riders around here that will no doubt blast up there much quicker. Nice while it lasts though.
> 
> Probably doesn't do my back any good though. Thinking about phoning the doc and trying to maybe get some investigations done on my back. If its just wear and tear I suppose I will just have to put up with it but maybe they will find something that can be fixed. I had sciatica around 3 years ago and got left with some numbness down my left leg and foot so there must be something out of place that's still causing pressure I think.


 

Mo - what time do you get up in the morning?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mo - what time do you get up in the morning?


 
Mobots don't sleep, they just recharge themselves on a morning ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Mo - what time do you get up in the morning?


I slept in today. It was 5.20am. I am usually out on the road by that time.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Jun 2013)

Decided I needed to do some hill work - thighs killing me now and I only managed it 3 times.

http://app.strava.com/activities/58101139

Best get off to work!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Decided I needed to do some hill work - thighs killing me now and I only managed it 3 times.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/58101139
> 
> Best get off to work!


Looks like fun.....I think  At least it is short and sharp. Not sure whether I prefer short and steep or long drags to be honest.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like fun.....I think  At least it is short and sharp. Not sure whether I prefer short and steep or long drags to be honest.


 
I'm rubbish at all types of hills, which is why I thought I ought to do some. At one point in the ascent back up in the first two rides, my Garmin autopaused I was going that slowly! I was hoping to do more than three, but never mind, at least I have a target to beat and in getting in a pickle with my gears, I did the first two on my big chainring! Just had my shower and need to go to work. Better explain to my first appointment that my face is scarlet due to the effort of hills rather than anything rather more exciting!!

Have a great day  Sunny here!


----------



## boybiker (4 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I'm rubbish at all types of hills, which is why I thought I ought to do some. At one point in the ascent back up in the first two rides, my Garmin autopaused I was going that slowly! I was hoping to do more than three, but never mind, at least I have a target to beat and in getting in a pickle with my gears, I did the first two on my big chainring! Just had my shower and need to go to work. Better explain to my first appointment that my face is scarlet due to the effort of hills rather than anything rather more exciting!!
> 
> Have a great day  Sunny here!


 
Well done on the hill repeats. It does get easier with time just stick at them .


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Probably because elevation is much harder to log correctly than distance. It depends a lot on the device used to capture data since only a small part of them have barometric sensors which offer a reasonable accuracy. I use Cyclemeter on iPhone and in most cases it reports twice the elevation changes compared to Strava.


 
Simples, all elevation data must come from Strava. barometric sensors are not that reliable either, they often give false readings, especially when the weather is changeable, as they calculate elevation through air pressure.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Simples, all elevation data must come from Strava. barometric sensors are not that reliable either, they often give false readings, especially when the weather is changeable, as they calculate elevation through air pressure.


 
My GPS started at -833 feet today, it told me I climbed over 1,100 feet in less than half a mile! Saying that Strava still steals elevation, I don't know how they do it, but they definitely get it wrong. As seen by this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/4107650


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My GPS started at -833 feet today, it told me I climbed over 1,100 feet in less than half a mile! Saying that Strava still steals elevation, I don't know how they do it, but they definitely get it wrong. As seen by this segment http://app.strava.com/segments/4107650


 
There are a few like that round here! I believe they are based on uploaded ride data, not strava's calculation. If you were to ride that section and have strava correct the elevation, it would show a truer picture of those grades  I wish they'd let you flag segments like that, it's really disappointing to ride somewhere to discover it's flat and not a categorised climb.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> There are a few like that round here! I believe they are based on uploaded ride data, not strava's calculation. If you were to ride that section and have strava correct the elevation, it would show a truer picture of those grades  I wish they'd let you flag segments like that, it's really disappointing to ride somewhere to discover it's flat and not a categorised climb.


 
Yep, my biggest climb on Strava is due to a dodgy segment, I have flagged the segment but I don't think it was removed.


----------



## boybiker (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Speak for yourself............I don't want to see it
> .


 
Don't worry Mo I'm sure they have to keep it and dispose of it with Health and Safety nowadays .


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Speak for yourself............I don't want to see it
> 
> Another beautiful morning here. Managed 30 miles. Worked really hard up a hill segment and got a QOM. Doubt I will keep it very long though as there are several fit club riders around here that will no doubt blast up there much quicker. Nice while it lasts though.
> 
> Probably doesn't do my back any good though. Thinking about phoning the doc and trying to maybe get some investigations done on my back. If its just wear and tear I suppose I will just have to put up with it but maybe they will find something that can be fixed. I had sciatica around 3 years ago and got left with some numbness down my left leg and foot so there must be something out of place that's still causing pressure I think.



Maybe a chiropractor can help if the Dr isn't particularly interested?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I got the front wheel on the bike sorted so I'm all good on that front now . I rung the bike shop and said they cant get it done until Wednesday! I thought O well I will take it down there as the weather is nice. When I got to the shop they said it wont be until Wednesday which surprised me a little. Anyway not thinking much of it I got home and sat down for lunch. I got a text on my phone from the bike shop saying the work is done! I wish they had told me as its a 4 mile walk each way! I would have gone for a coffee while they done it but on the plus side I walked 16 miles today and the wheel is now true.
> 
> I've got a new addition coming to my family of bikes very soon. Nothing special but I will update with pictures when I get her home .



Glad the bike is fixed. Enjoy a little pootle around


----------



## MaxInc (4 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Simples, all elevation data must come from Strava. barometric sensors are not that reliable either, they often give false readings, especially when the weather is changeable, as they calculate elevation through air pressure.


 
Provided Strava's data is accurate which is questionable at best. Not sure how their algorithm works but on a set 10 mile route I can have variations in elevation as high as 30% in different days while the GPS based elevation gathered by the phone is more consistent but almost double in value. Strava also ignores inclines that fall under a certain threshold from the total climb computation.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Maybe a chiropractor can help if the Dr isn't particularly interested?


Phoned this morning for an appointment and actually got one for later this afternoon so I will see what he has to say. Personally, I would quite like to be referred for an MRI as I am not happy with the continuing numbness in my leg. At least that would probably show up anything which may be causing pressure on a nerve or something.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jun 2013)

inkd said:


> Beat my goal time for my 20 mile commute (by 28 seconds), and my average speed is creeping up


 
Great work, this week I have been 'timetrialing' my way home, I set a new segment on STRAVA for the majority of the journey once I know I'm clear of all but one red light and then go for it. I've managed to get some great averages, and it hasn't made me feel anywhere near as bad as I used to when pootling home a couple of months ago.

I've also lost 1/2 a stone since I weighed myself last - once I've had some teeth out I'll be one very happy man...once these moobs also sod off


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jun 2013)

My tyres were more or less ablaze when I got home tonight

http://app.strava.com/rides/58166203#kudos


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My tyres were more or less ablaze when I got home tonight
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/58166203#kudos


Great ride Steve. It's brilliant to see everyone making such amazing progress on here now. The current spell of great weather is helping of course.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Great ride Steve. It's brilliant to see everyone making such amazing progress on here now. The current spell of great weather is helping of course.


 
Of course, I was hacked off as my lovely Maglia Rossa turned up today...a large is not a large so it's getting sent back


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Of course, I was hacked off as my lovely Maglia Rossa turned up today...a large is not a large so it's getting sent back


That's a pity. Cycling clothing seems to be really weird with sizing. It's not until you buy certain brands a few times that you can be sure what size to get.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a pity. Cycling clothing seems to be really weird with sizing. It's not until you buy certain brands a few times that you can be sure what size to get.


 
Yeah, I know. I guess because it's a fancy make - santini - they make it for skinny italians


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Provided Strava's data is accurate which is questionable at best. Not sure how their algorithm works but on a set 10 mile route I can have variations in elevation as high as 30% in different days while the GPS based elevation gathered by the phone is more consistent but almost double in value. Strava also ignores inclines that fall under a certain threshold from the total climb computation.


 
That is odd. My Garmin 800 gives inconsistent results, sometimes claiming ridiculous grades were it's flat,etc but if I correct the data using strava, it always come to the same elevation as previous corrections. I always assumed they use gps map references to figure out elevation. I wonder if we are talking about the same thing. By Strava correcting data, I mean when I upload data then select correct data, like this:


----------



## monkeylc (4 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My tyres were more or less ablaze when I got home tonight
> 
> http://app.strava.com/rides/58166203#kudos


 
Flying along!


----------



## MaxInc (4 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I always assumed they use gps map references to figure out elevation. I wonder if we are talking about the same thing.


 
A proper explanation on Strava's Help Desk here: https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20965883-Elevation-for-Your-Activity


----------



## philinmerthyr (4 Jun 2013)

Another great evening for a ride. I didn't have much time so only did 15 mies including a section of the Taff Trail. This is a route that I regularly rode in the winter.

My average has always been around 12.5 mph for the ride. The longer and hillier rides must be paying off. Tonight I rode it at 14.3 mph even with dodging many more dog walkers and kids drinking cider.

It's good to see the progress - http://app.strava.com/activities/58207566

I'm off for a bike fit tomorrow afternoon so I hope that will lead to further improvement.


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> A proper explanation on Strava's Help Desk here: https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20965883-Elevation-for-Your-Activity


 
Yeah, as they say they use elevation database infomation matched to gps location, so it should be consistent. I'm not saying it counts every foot, but it's a fair mark.


----------



## boybiker (4 Jun 2013)

Well I picked up my new winter hack/shopping bike today. It's a tired looking frame but the running gear has been converted to a single speed. I wanted something cheap and not too flash to stop it attracting thieves. I just couldn't leave my defy locked up in town and go and do my shopping I would be worrying about the bike too much! 











I only paid £65 for the bike. I would have said the seat ,lights, luggage rack and spd pedals were worth that alone. I'm now part of the single speed club all be it on a conversion kitted bike.


----------



## stevey (4 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm off for a bike fit tomorrow afternoon so I hope that will lead to further improvement.


 
Let us know how you get on with this as i am thinking of having a look into it, when i get my bike.


----------



## paulw1969 (4 Jun 2013)

Went out for what was supposed to be a flatish 30 to 40 miler (which would have about equalled my longest solo ride to date) on Sunday morning with a friend(much better cyclist)......he fibbed.....62 miles and total climb of over 700 metres later and I am about to fall off the bike...I averaged 15.4mph...big bonus was when I uploaded it to strava it gave me an unexpected 100.1 KM so my first metric ton .Wouldn't have been if we hadn't taken a wrong turning for a mile or so...so lucky really.

Had gone out on nothing but two cups of coffee as i knew I would be alright on a lower mileage without fuel....... .took a couple of biscuits but didn't eat them stopped for a cafe break at about 40 plus.....was fit for nothing when I got home. Still suffering a little so taking the commute a little easier. hopefully out for another longer than commuting distance ride this week.

Lessons learnt;-
1) ensure I fuel up properly.
2) Need more hill practice (felt like I was going backwards on some of the hills...so got to thank my friend for being patient) as its these that really do me in.
3) My bike IS a torture instrument.
4) Don't believe the distances or lack of hills my friend says


----------



## Reece (4 Jun 2013)

Well I've just lost another armchair KOM. Notification telling me my KOM on GCW glen parva sprint has been beat by 1sec, never realised it was mine to lose lol.


----------



## boybiker (4 Jun 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> Went out for what was supposed to be a flatish 30 to 40 miler (which would have about equalled my longest solo ride to date) on Sunday morning with a friend(much better cyclist)......he fibbed.....62 miles and total climb of over 700 metres later and I am about to fall off the bike...I averaged 15.4mph...big bonus was when I uploaded it to strava it gave me an unexpected 100.1 KM so my first metric ton .Wouldn't have been if we hadn't taken a wrong turning for a mile or so...so lucky really.
> 
> Had gone out on nothing but two cups of coffee as i knew I would be alright on a lower mileage without fuel....... .took a couple of biscuits but didn't eat them stopped for a cafe break at about 40 plus.....was fit for nothing when I got home. Still suffering a little so taking the commute a little easier. hopefully out for another longer than commuting distance ride this week.
> 
> ...


 
Well done its a great achievement doing a metric ton. It's also good to go out with stronger cyclists as you work harder to keep up than what you would on your own. If you keep going out together before you know it you will be at the same standard .

In terms of food I always try and carry a bit of food in case I decide to go on a longer ride than planned. A few 'emergency gels' can be a good thing to pack in your saddle bag in case you ever really do need a boost in fuel quickly for what ever reason.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jun 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> Went out for what was supposed to be a flatish 30 to 40 miler (which would have about equalled my longest solo ride to date) on Sunday morning with a friend(much better cyclist)......he fibbed.....62 miles and total climb of over 700 metres later and I am about to fall off the bike...I averaged 15.4mph...big bonus was when I uploaded it to strava it gave me an unexpected 100.1 KM so my first metric ton .Wouldn't have been if we hadn't taken a wrong turning for a mile or so...so lucky really.
> 
> Had gone out on nothing but two cups of coffee as i knew I would be alright on a lower mileage without fuel....... .took a couple of biscuits but didn't eat them stopped for a cafe break at about 40 plus.....was fit for nothing when I got home. Still suffering a little so taking the commute a little easier. hopefully out for another longer than commuting distance ride this week.
> 
> ...


I always have a packet of fig biscuits, and devoured most of a packet today, as I didn't eat well this morning.
Seems everyone is doing well.
Just going to post my link to much much in it to explain, apart from 25 p.b.'s and one that hasn't shown as one
This one http://app.strava.com/activities/58210141#1077479919
http://app.strava.com/activities/58210141

I have been doing some more photography.



Death Throws of Spring. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr




Vespa GTS300, by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## NealM (4 Jun 2013)

Well set off this evening for what was supposed to be a 12 - 13 mile ride (I'm still relatively new to all this), but ended up doing 22 !! Such lovely weather I decided it would be a crime to only do the planned 12 miles. . . Definitely noticing that my "rear end" is not complaining as much as it was a couple of weeks ago and was still (relatively !! ) comfortable after this ride..
I just hope this better weather holds out, for a few more weeks, so I can get plenty of saddle time 

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/294794603


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I slept in today. It was 5.20am. I am usually out on the road by that time.


 
Sleepyhead! 



Phoenix Lincs said:


> Decided I needed to do some hill work - thighs killing me now and I only managed it 3 times.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/58101139
> 
> Best get off to work!


 
Good your getting some hillwork done, RideLondon has a fair bit of it and after 50 miles to boot, so you will benefit from a bit of hill brain training. Well done. 


Good rides people, enjoy the sunshine and stay safe


----------



## RWright (5 Jun 2013)

This past Sunday there was an Ironman 70.3 Triathlon hosted for the first time in the capital of my state. Raleigh is about 35 miles or so to my north. It is a pretty big event, they reported about 2400 participants (a UK girl finished 2nd in the women's division and not very far down the list in the overall for both men and women ). I ride on some of the roads they used for it and found this time lapse video of the course, it is riding and the running course. (recorded from a car ride) It is about a two minute or so video. The weather was great for it too.
http://www.wral.com/entertainment/out_and_about/video/12490880/#/vid12490880

I don't ride in any of the city areas shown however, and don't really think I ever will. Unless maybe I did a triathlon, but that would mean having to swim, which I would dislike doing competitively about as much as I dislike running. 

I also found a slideshow with a lot of pictures of the event just in case anyone is curious. Since I don't watch TV or listen to the radio very often, I did not realize the event was even going on. I would have ridden my bike out to watch some of it live. I did notice a few very plump individuals shown participating, ones that make me look small compared to them. It did look like a fun day, I hate I missed it, but the city does have a three year contract for the event so maybe next year I can go...to watch, not compete  . The slideshow is here: http://www.wral.com/entertainment/out_and_about/image_gallery/12507455/


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2013)

Really admire the triathletes. It is hard enough trying to be good at just one discipline 

Weather is still holding out here. Another gorgeous morning and another 34 miles on the clock including a downhill QOM which really surprised me. I am not a great descender but went for it this morning. Nearly overcooked a couple of the corners. Good job it was quiet and nothing coming up the hill towards me.


----------



## stevey (5 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> This past Sunday there was an Ironman 70.3 Triathlon hosted for the first time in the capital of my state. Raleigh is about 35 miles or so to my north. It is a pretty big event, they reported about 2400 participants (a UK girl finished 2nd in the women's division and not very far down the list in the overall for both men and women ). I ride on some of the roads they used for it and found this time lapse video of the course, it is riding and the running course. (recorded from a car ride) It is about a two minute or so video. The weather was great for it too.
> http://www.wral.com/entertainment/out_and_about/video/12490880/#/vid12490880
> 
> I don't ride in any of the city areas shown however, and don't really think I ever will. Unless maybe I did a triathlon, but that would mean having to swim, which I would dislike doing competitively about as much as I dislike running.
> ...


 

Think i could cope with the cycling... its just the swimming and running


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/58329320
Hi Good folks..
Sorry I've not been around for several weeks but illness of loss of weight and pancreatitus had knock me for six..
So after a couple of short runs which I didn't register I feel loads better and I'm now riding again... so enough of my doom and gloom.


Here's my first big ride on my new Cannondale Bad Boy 2.
Paul.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Jun 2013)

First ride for over a week on the T3. Boys back at school so no Tag duties! Felt very slow on my hilly 8 mile loop but the avg was a respectable 17.55. Feet up now with a cuppa waiting for the night shift to begin.

Day off tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> First ride for over a week on the T3. Boys back at school so no Tag duties! Felt very slow on my hilly 8 mile loop but the avg was a respectable 17.55. Feet up now with a cuppa waiting for the night shift to begin.


More than respectable. Doubt if I will ever see that sort of speed even on a short ride. Well done, especially after over a week off. Maybe that's the secret. Nice fresh legs.


----------



## spooks (5 Jun 2013)

25miles in lovely sunshine this afternoon. Fastest average speed yet at 14.8mph despite being hampered by traffic at the start and finish. Not fast compared to some but felt like i was flying along. 
Just started looking at gym memberships so I can mix things up a bit. I'm seriously unflexible and getting rapidly worse!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> 25miles in lovely sunshine this afternoon. Fastest average speed yet at 14.8mph despite being hampered by traffic at the start and finish. Not fast compared to some but felt like i was flying along.
> Just started looking at gym memberships so I can mix things up a bit. I'm seriously unflexible and getting rapidly worse!


Feels good when you start to feel your speed is edging up a bit doesn't it  I know what you mean about feeling inflexible but I have wasted money on gym membership in the past. Doesn't do it for me but hopefully you will enjoy it and see some benefits.


----------



## boybiker (5 Jun 2013)

I managed my first ride since my accident, I couldn't resist staying inside in this nice weather! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/58380803


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed my first ride since my accident, I couldn't resist staying inside in this nice weather!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/58380803


Well done Elliot. Can't keep a good man down!


----------



## spooks (5 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Feels good when you start to feel your speed is edging up a bit doesn't it  I know what you mean about feeling inflexible but I have wasted money on gym membership in the past. Doesn't do it for me but hopefully you will enjoy it and see some benefits.


 
I only live 2 minutes walk from the closest one and it has a swimming pool as well as all the fancy stuff and classes. Once I get into something like going to the gym then I'm pretty good at keeping it up, especially if I've had to shell out money for it. Must resist temptation just to do the cycling classes though!


----------



## J4MIE_P (5 Jun 2013)

I've just joined my local gym on a £20.10 a month. Rolling Contract so no commitment which includes unlimited gym/swim and classes. So once I get used to a routine of swimming and classes I think it's a good investment


----------



## J4MIE_P (5 Jun 2013)

Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters  

Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Jun 2013)

I used a heart rate monitor today, to keep to a low pace. Struggled to keep cadence at my usual heights, but kept a low heart rate for me. Even on this short ride I felt bored, think I'll take a book with me next time


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters
> 
> Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


Just really to do what you mentioned and take it easy and forget about speed too much. Shove some nibbles in your pocket to keep you going and take a drink. At least you have the psychological advantage doing your 3 laps that you can bail if you really have to, but I am sure you won't. Enjoy.


----------



## RWright (5 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> I've just joined my local gym on a £20.10 a month. Rolling Contract so no commitment which includes unlimited gym/swim and classes. So once I get used to a routine of swimming and classes I think it's a good investment


 
Since you mentioned this I checked the rates at the only fitness club in my town that I know of that has a swimming pool. I used to be a member but remember it was about $50 dollars a month. This is more cost than worth (to me) for the amount of time I ever used it at the time and I recall I didn't like the pool that much for some reason, maybe it wasn't Olympic size or something, I forget now, maybe the humidity or something, I may go check it out again, it has been a very long time since I was in there.

While I was at their website I did see something that gave me quite a shock and almost brought tears to my eyes. It was quite a humbling experience to be honest and the first time it has ever happened to me. I found I can get a membership for about half price....with a senior discount, anyone 55 and over qualifies.  Talk about a cold slap in the face. It really was quite depressing.


----------



## philinmerthyr (5 Jun 2013)

I went for my bike fit today with http://www.totalcyclingperformance.co.uk/

It was well worth it. Simon made changes to my cleats, stem and saddle height. The most useful aspect was that he transferred the set up to a watt bike connected to a computer and provided a full analysis of my pedalling technique.

Initially my pedalling was showing as only 39% efficient. I was mainly pushing down and I was favouring my right leg. He showed me some techniques for improving me pedalling stroke and helped me to focus on balancing he effort through both legs. In doing so my efficiency rose to 64% and after a cleat adjustment it further improved to 70%.

I was with Simon for over 2 hrs and the session cost £95. I now need to use what I have learned to change he way I ride. The challenge will be to make the pedalling second nature. I plan to focus on this over the next couple of weeks rather than just clocking up the miles.


----------



## RWright (5 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters
> 
> Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


 
You will do it with no problem, enjoy the ride.


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters
> 
> Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


I'd take it easy for the first two laps, then bomb round for the final lap  Drink plenty, sounds silly but it I find this easy to forget, especially earlier in the ride. Make sure you have a good few days resting your cycling muscles after, so the good work you've done can set in.


----------



## RWright (5 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I used a heart rate monitor today, to keep to a low pace. Struggled to keep cadence at my usual heights, but kept a low heart rate for me. Even on this short ride I felt bored, think I'll take a book with me next time


 
I know exactly what you mean. My Dr. told me to keep my rate down and I do, but I did add ten BPM to what he told me to stay under. I couldn't have any fun at all or even get much of a workout if I kept it at his suggested max rate. But it is more difficult to raise my heart rate up into the zones I think I am capable of, being on the beta blockers I am on. I would really like to get totally off the medications but don't know if I will ever be able to.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed my first ride since my accident, I couldn't resist staying inside in this nice weather!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/58380803


 

Will be doing the same (ie first ride after 'off') in the next day or two - well done for getting back on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters
> 
> Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


 

Good luck! Just hang in there if it gets tough.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/58329320
> Hi Good folks..
> Sorry I've not been around for several weeks but illness of loss of weight and pancreatitus had knock me for six..
> So after a couple of short runs which I didn't register I feel loads better and I'm now riding again... so enough of my doom and gloom.


 
Get well soon


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> 25miles in lovely sunshine this afternoon. Fastest average speed yet at 14.8mph despite being hampered by traffic at the start and finish. Not fast compared to some but felt like i was flying along.
> Just started looking at gym memberships so I can mix things up a bit. I'm seriously unflexible and getting rapidly worse!



Do some stretches after each ride and it'll really help your flexibility.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> I've just joined my local gym on a £20.10 a month. Rolling Contract so no commitment which includes unlimited gym/swim and classes. So once I get used to a routine of swimming and classes I think it's a good investment



That's a really good price for gym membership


----------



## J4MIE_P (5 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> That's a really good price for gym membership



That's what bartering gets you. It should have been £30 a month but negotiated it down.


----------



## morrisman (5 Jun 2013)

Today I did 52.99 miles :-)
From sunny Wendover to Trafalgar Square, well actually the Cafe in the Crypt at St Martins in the Fields for Apple Crumble and Custard, then some tooling around the South Bank, St Pauls, Regents Park thence to Marylebone for the train home. Great fun was had cycling in London is OK as long as you keep alert the only problem seemed to be kamikaze bloody pedestrians!


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Today I did 52.99 miles :-)
> From sunny Wendover to Trafalgar Square, well actually the Cafe in the Crypt at St Martins in the Fields for Apple Crumble and Custard, then some tooling around the South Bank, St Pauls, Regents Park thence to Marylebone for the train home. Great fun was had cycling in London is OK as long as you keep alert the only problem seemed to be kamikaze bloody pedestrians!


 
where were the other 16 metres?


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jun 2013)

In all honesty, well done. That's great work


----------



## Nomadski (6 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I managed my first ride since my accident, I couldn't resist staying inside in this nice weather!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/58380803


 
Well done Elliott, hardest part is getting back on and doing it the first time Im sure. Great ride too.



J4MIE_P said:


> Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters
> 
> Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


 
Take your time with it, enjoy the scenery, those extra 15 miles will fly by, although you will feel the extra work in your legs later! Get some cake / milkshake / flapjacks down your neck within 20 minutes of finishing the exercise (time very important!) Any protein you take in at the end will be used best by your body within 20 minutes, after that it goes where you don't really want it to go...

Dont look at your cycle computers distance figure, just ride. Believe me when I say their is more interesting stuff happening around you than what is on that screen!

Enjoy it!



RWright said:


> Since you mentioned this I checked the rates at the only fitness club in my town that I know of that has a swimming pool. I used to be a member but remember it was about $50 dollars a month. This is more cost than worth (to me) for the amount of time I ever used it at the time and I recall I didn't like the pool that much for some reason, maybe it wasn't Olympic size or something, I forget now, maybe the humidity or something, I may go check it out again, it has been a very long time since I was in there.
> 
> While I was at their website I did see something that gave me quite a shock and almost brought tears to my eyes. It was quite a humbling experience to be honest and the first time it has ever happened to me. I found I can get a membership for about half price....with a senior discount, anyone 55 and over qualifies.  Talk about a cold slap in the face. It really was quite depressing.


 
Your as old as you feel, I doubt you are anywhere near your age in fitness!!

My nearest half decent club is a Virgin fitness centre in New Malden. Cost is £70 per month. Ive not joined, though I would love to use the swimming facilities to help on my off days to keep my cardio fitness going, and help shed some belly weight. £70...


----------



## lavoisier (6 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Will be doing the same (ie first ride after 'off') in the next day or two - well done for getting back on.


 

Good luck SD although I'm sure you won't need it. Just take it easy.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2013)

Bit of overnight rain and very gloomy this morning but intended to have a day off anyway. Picking my Dad up for a 9am hospital appointment and going to get my back x-rayed when we are there. Great system now. Saw the doc on Tuesday, he contacts the hospital to say he has authorised an x-ray and you just turn up when it is convenient. Presume it is to cut down on wasting time on people who don't turn up. Not expecting to find much if anything out with an x-ray though. Think if I have disc problems, etc it doesn't show much up.

Just a quick early morning dog walk and probably a longer walk in the afternoon. Legs are needing a wee rest anyway.


----------



## RWright (6 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of overnight rain and very gloomy this morning but intended to have a day off anyway. Picking my Dad up for a 9am hospital appointment and going to get my back x-rayed when we are there. Great system now. Saw the doc on Tuesday, he contacts the hospital to say he has authorised an x-ray and you just turn up when it is convenient. Presume it is to cut down on wasting time on people who don't turn up. Not expecting to find much if anything out with an x-ray though. Think if I have disc problems, etc it doesn't show much up.
> 
> Just a quick early morning dog walk and probably a longer walk in the afternoon. Legs are needing a wee rest anyway.


 
I hope they can find a good solution for your back quickly. I have been lucky with my back all my life, it has been strong, except that time I thought I was a bad ass early in football season and overdid it on a squat machine in the high school field house.  I learned how bad that back pain can be. I would have to just lay flat on the ground immediately when the pain hit, it was terrible. That lasted a good 6 weeks then I was back to normal. I do try to lift objects properly and all that and it still gets sore after things like being on my feet on a hard surface all day and even now with riding my bike a long way.

I wish I had never seen that stupid triathlon story now. I have been seriously considering a gym. I know I would do it this week if it were not for the 100 dollar "initiation fee", not that it is terribly expensive but I know I could very easily just go twice and never go back if it is too boring for me. 

I may not get to ride today or tomorrow, storms are in the area for 2 days. We may get a couple of inches of rain.


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Planning on doing my first 50mile ride tomorrow as well. The closest I've ever done is 35 both solo and in a group so don't find it too unbelievable to do. Going to take my time and ignore the average speed and enjoy the scenery. As I'm going to do 3 laps of Rutland Waters
> 
> Any words of encouragement or guidance for the distance I'm travelling or should I find it relatively easy?


 
Good luck with your 50 miler juat take it easy and you will be fine.


----------



## J4MIE_P (6 Jun 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Good luck with your 50 miler juat take it easy and you will be fine.


 

Fingers crossed! Hoping to set off around 11:30 ish so I can have something to eat before I go and then stop off for some dinner on the way round too


----------



## J4MIE_P (6 Jun 2013)

Guys I've finally done it!!!!
50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.

Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in 

http://app.strava.com/activities/58588688


----------



## RWright (6 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Guys I've finally done it!!!!
> 50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in
> ...


----------



## babsy (6 Jun 2013)

37 years of age and 16 stone 12lbs . I bought my first bike in 20 years last week with the view of getting fitter and losing some poundage. Since down a couple of 8 milers and a 16 miler. Decided to challenge myself today and cycle up a steady climb for 4 miles. Now I never thoughtid be able to complete the climb but didn't find it as difficult as I thought. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Guys I've finally done it!!!!
> 50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in
> ...


 
Well done, that's fabulous


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Jun 2013)

babsy said:


> 37 years of age and 16 stone 12lbs . I bought my first bike in 20 years last week with the view of getting fitter and losing some poundage. Since down a couple of 8 milers and a 16 miler. Decided to challenge myself today and cycle up a steady climb for 4 miles. Now I never thoughtid be able to complete the climb but didn't find it as difficult as I thought. Onwards and upwards!


 
Well done, onwards and upwards (both metaphorically and literally).


----------



## MaxInc (6 Jun 2013)

Got to use the granny wheel in the lowest possible gear on the MTB today and it was hard work  Terrifying descents as I couldn't work out what was less dangerous, speeding out of control or using the brakes on loose gravel lol. Riding in the woods is so much fun, can't wait to go back!


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2013)

Cheeky spin this evening to make the most of the sun.

http://app.strava.com/activities/58662668#kudos


----------



## boybiker (6 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Guys I've finally done it!!!!
> 50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in
> ...


 
Well done buddy looks like a nice scenic route too!


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Guys I've finally done it!!!!
> 50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in
> ...


 
Sounds/looks good.


----------



## stevey (6 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Guys I've finally done it!!!!
> 50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in
> ...


 

Well done J4MIE_P good speed too


----------



## RWright (6 Jun 2013)

Tropical storm here today. I did get out earlier, the ride out into the wind was tough but the ride back wasn't . It started raining about half way thru but riding with that wind was nice, even if the rain was stinging my face, it was warm enough rain and air that it felt good.

I thought I had a problem because when I got back Strava would not upload my ride. I was getting some data error message. I downloaded it to Garmin Connect to see if it would take it and it downloaded there fine. I later went back to Strava and it then took the ride info from my 800. I thought the rain had messed up my Garmin . It made me nervous for a few minutes.

The rain is coming down pretty strong now so probably no more miles today. I am just hoping the storm goes away tomorrow in time for a few miles. I feel guilty on the days I don't ride now.


----------



## Reece (6 Jun 2013)

Good rides from you guys and well done j4mie_p. 

Been meaning to try my first tt on one of the clubs Thursday evening 10's. Well tonight I made sure I was free with the weather being great. Thoroughly enjoyed it (well afterwards lol). Was a real slog with my HR very high. Managed 10miles in 28m 15s. Average of 21.2mph on my garmin. 

Was aiming for sub 35mins so I'm a very happy man. 

The club organise the tt very well with tea/coffee and cake afterwards. Now to improve my time next time!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Good rides from you guys and well done j4mie_p.
> 
> Been meaning to try my first tt on one of the clubs Thursday evening 10's. Well tonight I made sure I was free with the weather being great. Thoroughly enjoyed it (well afterwards lol). Was a real slog with my HR very high. Managed 10miles in 28m 15s. Average of 21.2mph on my garmin.
> 
> ...


Brilliant Reece. Great performance for your first one.


----------



## boybiker (6 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Good rides from you guys and well done j4mie_p.
> 
> Been meaning to try my first tt on one of the clubs Thursday evening 10's. Well tonight I made sure I was free with the weather being great. Thoroughly enjoyed it (well afterwards lol). Was a real slog with my HR very high. Managed 10miles in 28m 15s. Average of 21.2mph on my garmin.
> 
> ...


 
Great ride Reece! I'm hoping to do a few TT's I know there is a local 10 mile course not too far from me. I'm assuming someone might have setup a strava segment on it so I can set a time on it.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jun 2013)

Great rides @morrisman, @J4MIE_P & @Reece. Well done on your inaugral 50 miler. Next stop metric century!! @Reece, your speed is getting near warp speed now for an average time!

Off for 3 days now, but with a Stone Roses all day gig Friday, and a friends 40th birthday on Saturday (which may get a bit messy) only leaves Sunday for a ride, so looking forward to that, haven't been out since my sportive and getting restless.


----------



## Reece (7 Jun 2013)

Cheers all.

Here's the link if anyone is interested, finally got to upload: http://app.strava.com/activities/58752990


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2013)

J4MIE_P said:


> Guys I've finally done it!!!!
> 50 MILES!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOO I'm massively impressed with my distance. Even though I said I wasn't bothering I managed to maintain 84rpm along with an average speed of 15.4mph.
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement it helped on the 3rd loop after seeing my car parked up waiting for me to get back in
> ...


 

That's a great achievement there for you so well done. Respectable average speed too.

Did the ride fly by in your head or go on a bit?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone is interested, finally got to upload: http://app.strava.com/activities/58752990


 

Quick ride!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2013)

Some great rides by people, unfortunately for me, due to other commitments I am not going to get a lot of riding in this month, so to cheer myself up, just been and ordered one of these:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone is interested, finally got to upload: http://app.strava.com/activities/58752990


 
Great ride, don't know if I would fancy riding up six hills, was the traffic busy?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some great rides by people, unfortunately for me, due to other commitments I am not going to get a lot of riding in this month, so to cheer myself up, just been and ordered one of these:


I have the Vita Elite (female version) but am a wee bit disappointed with it. Feels a bit slow and wooden but I suspect, and hope, that much of it is down to the tyres. They really don't seem to roll well at all and I feel like the bike is slowing down very quickly as soon as you stop pedalling and doesn't roll quickly even downhill. Totally skint but would like to try either a set of the Durano Plus I use on the road bike or maybe even try the Continental GP4000S. Be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the Vita Elite (female version) but am a wee bit disappointed with it. Feels a bit slow and wooden but I suspect, and hope, that much of it is down to the tyres. They really don't seem to roll well at all and I feel like the bike is slowing down very quickly as soon as you stop pedalling and doesn't roll quickly even downhill. Totally skint but would like to try either a set of the Durano Plus I use on the road bike or maybe even try the Continental GP4000S. Be interested to hear your thoughts.


 
I get it next Saturday - can't get back to the lbs before then. They recommended leaving the stock tyres on it, will give you my feedback after I have taken it for a good ride


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I get it next Saturday - can't get back to the lbs before then. They recommended leaving the stock tyres on it, will give you my feedback after I have taken it for a good ride


Mind you, mine is a 2012 bike, they may be different tyres now. Think they are Specialized Nimbus with flack jacket.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Mind you, mine is a 2012 bike, they may be different tyres now. Think they are Specialized Nimbus with flack jacket.


 
Same tyre as on mine, if need be I will ditch them and go to my trusted marathon plus


----------



## Reece (7 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great ride, don't know if I would fancy riding up six hills, was the traffic busy?


I was a bit in 2 minds about riding due to being on the A46 but it wasn't at all bad last night. No dodgy drivers and plenty of space given for me. Not to busy either.


----------



## starthms (7 Jun 2013)

HI all,
been back cycling 3 weeks now. I have cycled in total so far 100km with longest ride of 25km. I am trying to commute to work 3 times a weeks( biggest pain is the storing of clothes to have in work so i can get changed loL). With my rides getting over 25km wanted to ask the group a question on how much water do you take on rides and is a often and small amount or one or 2 stops and large intake of water ?.

Loving the sun and cycling hope to ride like this with increasing the distance for next 7 or 8 weeks then look at getting a roadie he he 

P.S great post almost read it all !!!!


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Off for 3 days now, but with a Stone Roses all day gig Friday, and a friends 40th birthday on Saturday (which may get a bit messy) only leaves Sunday for a ride, so looking forward to that, haven't been out since my sportive and getting restless.


 
Enjoy the gig, I am off to see them Saturday and I must admit feel like a teenager again....just a tad excited!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> HI all,
> been back cycling 3 weeks now. I have cycled in total so far 100km with longest ride of 25km. I am trying to commute to work 3 times a weeks( biggest pain is the storing of clothes to have in work so i can get changed loL). With my rides getting over 25km wanted to ask the group a question on how much water do you take on rides and is a often and small amount or one or 2 stops and large intake of water ?.
> 
> Loving the sun and cycling hope to ride like this with increasing the distance for next 7 or 8 weeks then look at getting a roadie he he
> ...


 

Good progress there - keep at it!

Personally I wouldn't bother with taking water on rides that length and more. However a) that may be crap advice from a physiological perspective, b) I am not very good at keeping myself hydrated and c) I may just be an old fool talking twaddle.


----------



## Reece (7 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> HI all,
> been back cycling 3 weeks now. I have cycled in total so far 100km with longest ride of 25km. I am trying to commute to work 3 times a weeks( biggest pain is the storing of clothes to have in work so i can get changed loL). With my rides getting over 25km wanted to ask the group a question on how much water do you take on rides and is a often and small amount or one or 2 stops and large intake of water ?.
> 
> Loving the sun and cycling hope to ride like this with increasing the distance for next 7 or 8 weeks then look at getting a roadie he he
> ...



Great on getting out. 

Personally on water intake I do little and often but my rides are usually between 30-70miles. I've read in several places if you're already well hydrated then the first 30-45mins you won't need to drink but do whatever feels right to you. Just don't get thirsty as by then you'll already be dehydrated.

On average I drink around 1.5l over 65miles which I feel suits me. All depends on weather too!


----------



## MaxInc (7 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> HI all,
> been back cycling 3 weeks now. I have cycled in total so far 100km with longest ride of 25km. I am trying to commute to work 3 times a weeks( biggest pain is the storing of clothes to have in work so i can get changed loL). With my rides getting over 25km wanted to ask the group a question on how much water do you take on rides and is a often and small amount or one or 2 stops and large intake of water ?.
> 
> Loving the sun and cycling hope to ride like this with increasing the distance for next 7 or 8 weeks then look at getting a roadie he he
> ...


 
Well done so far and keep it up! You need to start saving because the whole cycling thingy get addictive pretty quickly and with it come the urge for longer rides and more accessories, pedals, bikes and colour matching clothes and all that 

Regarding hydration it depends a lot on how hot it is outside, how hard you are riding and how you feel overall. If you're thirsty and your mouth is dry you should drink after the first mile if necessary. On my longest ride so far (about 50km in 2.5 hours) I drank about 300ml of water on a relaxed pace at 10-12C ambient temperature. Yesterday it was hot at noon and I was pushing a little bit, sweating and all. I drank 1.5L in a little over an hour (23km) and was still thirsty when I got back home ... So there is no rule as to how much and how often but it is very important to be properly hydrated. On the other hand if it fells like  while cycling, you probably had a bit too much to drink.


----------



## MaxInc (7 Jun 2013)

Got my SPD's today and I'm must admit they're great so far. After reading so much into them I was expecting at least some sort of learning curve but they clicked instantly. Clipping in an out it's so easy and natural, it's difficult to imagine how a clipless moment might happen (although I'm sure I'll find out rather soon) So far they seem a lot easier and safer than the clip toes / cages that I'm so used to. Shoes are as comfortable as my trainers, although a bit stiffer  Need to remember to take them off at the door before I scratch the floors and upset the spirits in the household.

Tomorrow first club run after the holiday break, hope to get some good miles for the challenge and be back in one piece.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Got my SPD's today and I'm must admit they're great so far. After reading so much into them I was expecting at least some sort of learning curve but they clicked instantly. Clipping in an out it's so easy and natural, it's difficult to imagine how a clipless moment might happen (*although I'm sure I'll find out rather soon*) So far they seem a lot easier and safer than the clip toes / cages that I'm so used to. Shoes are as comfortable as my trainers, although a bit stiffer  Need to remember to take them off at the door before I scratch the floors and upset the spirits in the household.
> 
> Tomorrow first club run after the holiday break, hope to get some good miles for the challenge and be back in one piece.


not forced to i haven't


----------



## mfc1876 (7 Jun 2013)

Just started riding regularly the last month or so. Been doing 4-5 miles so far at average speeds of between 10 and 11mph. The last ride I did was 10.75 miles with a time of 59:52 and an average speed of 10.8mph. I'm only riding on a cheap £100 (when I bought it grrr) mountain bike from Halfords to gain some fitness but I do enjoy it. I've got my eye on some different tyres I want to change from the stock ones which I think might make my speeds/times a little better, cos let's face it, even though I'm riding primarily for fun and fitness it would be nice to see some improvements. I ride mainly on the road (I think I bought the wrong bike?) and I think the new tyres would be more suitable.

It's my dream that one day I will own a proper road bike which I'm hoping will help me go further, faster...


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Got my SPD's today and I'm must admit they're great so far. After reading so much into them I was expecting at least some sort of learning curve but they clicked instantly. Clipping in an out it's so easy and natural, it's difficult to imagine how a clipless moment might happen (although I'm sure I'll find out rather soon) So far they seem a lot easier and safer than the clip toes / cages that I'm so used to. Shoes are as comfortable as my trainers, although a bit stiffer  Need to remember to take them off at the door before I scratch the floors and upset the spirits in the household.
> 
> Tomorrow first club run after the holiday break, hope to get some good miles for the challenge and be back in one piece.


I keep resisting changing from my flats, although I'm slightly tempted. Bit worried that having my feet fixed in position may lead to more aches and pains than I already have!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep resisting changing from my flats, although I'm slightly tempted. Bit worried that having my feet fixed in position may lead to more aches and pains than I already have!


I just put them on a loose setting, and can hardly tell the difference apart from your feet dont come off, mind I have slipped a little trying to clip in on occasion


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> Just started riding regularly the last month or so. Been doing 4-5 miles so far at average speeds of between 10 and 11mph. The last ride I did was 10.75 miles with a time of 59:52 and an average speed of 10.8mph. I'm only riding on a cheap £100 (when I bought it grrr) mountain bike from Halfords to gain some fitness but I do enjoy it. I've got my eye on some different tyres I want to change from the stock ones which I think might make my speeds/times a little better, cos let's face it, even though I'm riding primarily for fun and fitness it would be nice to see some improvements. I ride mainly on the road (I think I bought the wrong bike?) and I think the new tyres would be more suitable.
> 
> It's my dream that one day I will own a proper road bike which I'm hoping will help me go further, faster...


 I never liked m.t.b.'s (but thats a personal choice) but as you say it's a starting point, and not a lot of money to get wrong.
Any cycling will improve fitness, so it's all to the good. More slick tyres will help you improve you speeds a little, but bear this in mind when I started last June I was no faster than that over the same sort of distance. and that was on a road bike, all be it not a very good one in comparison to some, but these days on that same bike I avg 15mph+ over almost any route I do, (but again that has only been a recent improvement)
So just keep at it and work as hard as you can at it to improve.


----------



## RWright (7 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep resisting changing from my flats, although I'm slightly tempted. Bit worried that having my feet fixed in position may lead to more aches and pains than I already have!


 
I was afraid of knee pain and tried to be very careful setting mine up. It is hard for me to imagine riding without them and climbing hard or accelerating hard now. They are also great in the rain. I haven't really started working on my pedaling technique to improve speed with them yet but that will happen soon I think. Give them a shot. I just got a new pair of shoes yesterday, haven't taken them out yet because it is raining.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I was afraid of knee pain and tried to be very careful setting mine up. It is hard for me to imagine riding without them and climbing hard or accelerating hard now. They are also great in the rain.* I haven't really started working on my pedaling technique to improve speed with them yet* but that will happen soon I think. Give them a shot. I just got a new pair of shoes yesterday, haven't taken them out yet because it is raining.


Ditto your statement there Rocky.
I think this is what is happening to me, peddling at a high cadence lower gear is working (though the gear on average is higher than it used to be), I did find rough roads were a problem in clips, this isn't a problem any more.


----------



## morrisman (7 Jun 2013)

Whooo Hooooo! first 100 mile week and still a day to go :-)


----------



## inkd (7 Jun 2013)

I spent just over an hour this afternoon truing my wheels and I must say I was happy with the outcome. After watching several youtube videos and reading the thread on here I thought why not? two quid on a spoke tool and a learning curve is better than paying someone else to do it Down side is I have to replace stock pads as they are awful.


----------



## MaxInc (7 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I've got my eye on some different tyres I want to change from the stock ones which I think might make my speeds/times a little better, cos let's face it, even though I'm riding primarily for fun and fitness it would be nice to see some improvements. I ride mainly on the road (I think I bought the wrong bike?) and I think the new tyres would be more suitable.


 
New tyres will be slightly faster although a bit harsher since they'll be on higher psi. Speaking from experience, is likely that you will outspeed them very quickly if you keep your training consistent. To give you an example, I started cycling a couple of months ago, pretty slow on the MTB. I decided to upgrade to road tyres. This improved my time but then started really enjoying it and committed to a full road bike. Yesterday I got the MTB with knobbly tyres out for a ride. To my surprise I managed to go faster on certain segments compared to what I was able to achieve on the Road bike only three weeks ago ... Just keep doing what you doing and progress will come inevitably.


----------



## MaxInc (7 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I keep resisting changing from my flats, although I'm slightly tempted. Bit worried that having my feet fixed in position may lead to more aches and pains than I already have!


 
I was getting numb feet from the tow clips pressing on my toes when pedalling hard. Riding without toe clips was too slippery for my comfort. Also the relatively soft trainer sometimes I could feel pressure from the pedal's edge so I'm expecting all this to disappear with the new stiffer sole. Feet don't feel imprisoned at all, the only moment you realised you are clipped it is if you try to lift you foot from the pedal. All these people swearing by them are right. On the other hand, if flat's don't bother you at the moment, there's no point changing them.


----------



## mfc1876 (7 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the comments and encouragement there Nigelnaturist and MaxInc, appreciate it. Any feedback like that is very helpful to me as a complete beginner. Absolutely love riding and learning more as I go each day. Completely boring the life out of the Mrs as cycling is my only topic of conversation at the moment. 

Just got back off another jaunt there, did pretty much the same route as my last ride but the other way round. It seemed to be easier as there is a long straight that's on a climb but obviously tonight that all turned to downhill, had to use my brake most of the way down. 

My time and average speed was more or less identical though, I'm using the excuse that I kept stopping to take a few snaps of the scenery on the way round, I was cycling over rough ground for a bit too to get nearer the sea to take some photos there.

Anyway, onto speeds, times and distance...

I travelled 10.68 miles in 59:44 at an average speed of 10.7mph. I'm chuffed that I wasn't knackered when I got in, tired yes but at least not knackered.

I get my stats off an app I have on my phone called 'Map my Ride'. It uses the phone's GPS to track my route and speed etc and gives an estimate of calories burned too. Don't know how accurate it is but that's what it's telling me anyway...


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> Thanks for the comments and encouragement there Nigelnaturist and MaxInc, appreciate it. Any feedback like that is very helpful to me as a complete beginner. Absolutely love riding and learning more as I go each day. *Completely boring the life out of the Mrs as cycling is my only topic of conversation at the moment*.
> 
> Just got back off another jaunt there, did pretty much the same route as my last ride but the other way round. It seemed to be easier as there is a long straight that's on a climb but obviously tonight that all turned to downhill, had to use my brake most of the way down.
> 
> ...


 

Right there with you on that brother.


----------



## MaxInc (7 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> ... *had to use my brake most of the way down ... m**y time and average speed was more or less identical though*


 
For me this is good progress.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

A loop should work out the same both ways give or take a little, because the outcome is 0% grade, it may be steeper in sections one way but longer less grades the other.
There will come a time when you can recover even going up hill, albeit not a very steep one (but one that you currently have to work at), and maintain a reasonable speed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Whooo Hooooo! first 100 mile week and still a day to go :-)


Well done.
I did my first 100 mile week on the 4th week. @ an average of 11.63mph an increase from the 2nd week of 10.94mph over 73.96 miles the 2nd week. The first week I only rode the Sat 8.53 miles @ 9.32mph


----------



## DaveyM (7 Jun 2013)

Sadly not a ride all week, to cut a long story short I had a few broken back and neck bones a few years ago 

Every couple of years it flares up and I am currently a bit of a funny shape as I can't really stand up very straight at the moment.
It normally only lasts a short while so it could be a uphill struggle to get some good miles for the June challenge.

You guys are still all doing well and I can't wait to get back in the game


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Sadly not a ride all week, to cut a long story short I had a few broken back and neck bones a few years ago
> 
> Every couple of years it flares up and I am currently a bit of a funny shape as I can't really stand up very straight at the moment.
> It normally only lasts a short while so it could be a uphill struggle to get some good miles for the June challenge.
> ...


Hope your feeling better soon.
I don't know about doing good miles, I seem to be doing less at the mo.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Sadly not a ride all week, to cut a long story short I had a few broken back and neck bones a few years ago
> 
> Every couple of years it flares up and I am currently a bit of a funny shape as I can't really stand up very straight at the moment.
> It normally only lasts a short while so it could be a uphill struggle to get some good miles for the June challenge.
> ...


 
I broke my neck when i was sixteen, those of us that have done it and can still ride a bike are part of an elite club. And better than superman.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

Just weighed the bike kitted out with rack, mudguards and rear bag with drop down panniers and a saddle bag, it was 16Kg's took everything off and it now weighs 11 1/4 Kg's.
Again this is a cheap Viking.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2013)

I reckon my GT saddle bag is 10% of my total bike weight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I reckon my GT saddle bag is 10% of my total bike weight.


Weighed mine at just over a Kg so yea about 10%


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Weighed mine at just over a Kg so yea about 10%


 
I'd like to see those pro boys doing the cycling thing with my saddle bags on their bike, i reckon it would double the weight of their bikes.


----------



## MaxInc (7 Jun 2013)

The embarrasment would weigh more


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2013)

When you add in the fact that i weigh more than them and that my bike is also heavier i actually think i'm probably better than them. All i need to prove it is a team car.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> Just started riding regularly the last month or so. Been doing 4-5 miles so far at average speeds of between 10 and 11mph. The last ride I did was 10.75 miles with a time of 59:52 and an average speed of 10.8mph. I'm only riding on a cheap £100 (when I bought it grrr) mountain bike from Halfords to gain some fitness but I do enjoy it. I've got my eye on some different tyres I want to change from the stock ones which I think might make my speeds/times a little better, cos let's face it, even though I'm riding primarily for fun and fitness it would be nice to see some improvements. I ride mainly on the road (I think I bought the wrong bike?) and I think the new tyres would be more suitable.
> 
> It's my dream that one day I will own a proper road bike which I'm hoping will help me go further, faster...


 
Well done, keep putting the miles in and the rest will follow.



Leescfc79 said:


> Enjoy the gig, I am off to see them Saturday and I must admit feel like a teenager again....just a tad excited!


 
Enjoy, it was superb. Watch out for the exit, its a disaster waiting to happen. (1 exit, narrows like a funnel, with 40k drunk people trying to get out) felt very dangerous. Gig was amazing though, 20 years in the waiting and was worth it!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2013)

Legs felt tired and heavy so decided the run up to St Fillans was about the flattest I could think of. Intended just to turn around and come back but when I got to the foot of Loch Earn it was looking amazing in the morning sun and it would almost have been criminal not to keep going and go right round the loch. It's just such a shame that the little road on the south side is so incredibly rough and potholed. The bike takes a real hammering and so glad I have the Durano Plus tyres on. Last time I circled the loch I went clockwise so went the other way this time. Got a couple of QOM due to the fact that I have been the only female to have done them  Mind you, I didn't even know they were there anyway.

Actually met a few other cyclists this morning. It's definitely getting more popular. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/58933728


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jun 2013)

I think I might have bitten a little bit more that I could handle. Decided to try the intermediates group today. With so much excitement for a ride out, I have forgotten to eat breakfast and I felt it right in the middle of the run when I was just out of energy. Need to work on this aspect more carefully if I shall attempt such challenges in the future.

Started all right but then the hills ... they were just too many and too steep. Some cat 3s and cat 4s according to Strava. I had to walk 3 of them  Not much average speed but with trip to LBS and back home I've ridden 3.5h in 78km with about 1,000m of climb (some of it walked . Severely out of shape, even walking uphill got my heart beating at 165+bpm. According to the iPhone I burned some 3,100kcal and got my first Tough Suffer Score. Felling really exhausted but proud somehow that I didn't abandoned midway as I was highly inclined to. I feel like I need a couple weeks of rest now 

SPDs were great. Ride members were amazingly supportive and helpful, hope I didn't held them back too much. Time to watch F1 now. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> HI all,
> been back cycling 3 weeks now. I have cycled in total so far 100km with longest ride of 25km. I am trying to commute to work 3 times a weeks( biggest pain is the storing of clothes to have in work so i can get changed loL). With my rides getting over 25km wanted to ask the group a question on how much water do you take on rides and is a often and small amount or one or 2 stops and large intake of water ?.
> 
> Loving the sun and cycling hope to ride like this with increasing the distance for next 7 or 8 weeks then look at getting a roadie he he
> ...


 

Great work!

I always have a bottle of water just in case I feel thirsty - better to be safe than sorry I think

Remember to post a pic of the bike


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2013)

So badly hungover, thinking of going out on the bike...but walking up stairs is a challenge so probably not going to happen until this evening


----------



## RWright (8 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So badly hungover, thinking of going out on the bike...but walking up stairs is a challenge so probably not going to happen until this evening


 
I think I see why you always carry water.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So badly hungover, thinking of going out on the bike...but walking up stairs is a challenge so probably not going to happen until this evening


Answer to that one Steve don't drink Alcohol, also helps with any weight loss.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2013)

I don't drink lots often, but last night for some reason we ended up drinking quite a lot. Plan for the rest of the day:
watch the cricket w. plenty of squash
put dinner on
watch f1 w. more squash
go out for a spin.

@RWright I take loads even when not hanging, I find myself getting really thirsty post hour 2

@Nigelnaturist I know, I should probably give it up as then there will be less of me and days like today make me contemplate abstaining from alcohol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

Found this whilst flicking through flickr.



Tyre gives birth to an Orange ! by sprocket316, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I don't drink lots often, but last night for some reason we ended up drinking quite a lot. Plan for the rest of the day:
> watch the cricket w. plenty of squash
> put dinner on
> watch f1 w. more squash
> ...


I have no choice, if I drink, I become dependent on it, I can stop and leave it (though that is difficult when you are drinking)


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> HI all,
> been back cycling 3 weeks now. I have cycled in total so far 100km with longest ride of 25km. I am trying to commute to work 3 times a weeks( biggest pain is the storing of clothes to have in work so i can get changed loL). With my rides getting over 25km wanted to ask the group a question on how much water do you take on rides and is a often and small amount or one or 2 stops and large intake of water ?.
> 
> Loving the sun and cycling hope to ride like this with increasing the distance for next 7 or 8 weeks then look at getting a roadie he he
> ...


 
I drink loads (of water!!) Ussually a pint before leaving, an extra slurp once I've warmed up then sip every 10-20mins dependinmg on the temprature (and hills!). I used to stop everytime to have a drink (less often than 20mins) . I thought it would be difficult/unstable drinking on the move, but once I got the confidence it turned out as easy. It probobly varies from person to person, but the general rule for best performance is little sips every 15mins or so. If your feeling thirsty, your already dehydrated and loosing performance


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I drink loads (of water!!) Ussually a pint before leaving, an extra slurp once I've warmed up then sip every 10-20mins dependinmg on the temprature (and hills!). I used to stop everytime to have a drink (less often than 20mins) . I thought it would be difficult/unstable drinking on the move, but once I got the confidence it turned out as easy. It probobly varies from person to person, but the general rule for best performance is little sips every 15mins or so. If your feeling thirsty, your already dehydrated and loosing performance


my cage bottle combination don't let go of each other very well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

Well today I have ridden the same number of days as last year, surprising only 51.22's difference but 263 miles more and at 1.12mph faster, and an average of 2.35 miles more per day, but an average of 35.48 miles more a week a total of 37,222 ft more which is 332.33ft per day.
I rode 59% of the possible days last year opposed to 71% so far this year.


----------



## boybiker (8 Jun 2013)

I cycled from maidstone to Gatwick today no strava as I was using my phone as a sat nav. I'm staying here in a hotel tonight and doing a ride with my uncle from Bermuda tomorrow around Regiate and box hill etc. Hopefully this nice weather is here to stay  I hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## RWright (8 Jun 2013)

I stay well hydrated but for 20 miles or less I usually don't carry any unless it is very hot, like 95 F (35c and above) but I do recommend everyone take all the water you want. I just don't like having to stop to pee . I do sweat a lot if I am pushing things.

I think I am building my cardio up to a level that I need a change in my blood pressure medications. My Dr. was pleased with my progress on the last visit and did cut one of my prescriptions in half several months back and did not schedule me another appointment until this coming December. I have noticed in the past several weeks that I have again started getting dizzy when I get up out of a chair and bend over for almost any length of time to do any sort of chore.

I called and talked to the Dr.'s nurse yesterday and told her about it and my resting heart rate and she scheduled me an appointment for Monday, so hopefully I don't have any problems and can get some more reductions in my medications. I told her my resting heart rate (according to my Garmin) was getting into the upper 40's at night when I am just sitting around and she wants me to talk with the Dr. I am not super fit or anything and am still mostly riding to just burn calories, I want to start working out now and hope my Dr. agrees. This morning I thought I would check my heart rate when I first woke up, which I read somewhere was the time to check it, before you get active in the morning. It was in the low 40s and when I started doing controlled breathing I could push it down to 33. I hope my suspicions are correct and that the cycling is really improving my health like I think it is. I also know that heart rate and blood pressure are two different things, hopefully the BP will be down as well.

The tropical storm has gone from here but still lots of clouds and rain. Maybe I can get some miles in. I really do like my TV stations DUALDOPPLER5000 1 hour loop on their website. I think it might be the best thing about the internet...well at least right behind Youtube.


----------



## Reece (8 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Found this whilst flicking through flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> Tyre gives birth to an Orange ! by sprocket316, on Flickr


I've had this happen. It happened so fast and went bang in the middle of the city centre. Never seen so many jump out of their skin haha.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2013)

First ride since my 'off' last Saturday.

10.4 miles / 14.68 mph av' - thought it would be much slower than that as I was taking it easy. Will go for a lot longer ride tomorrow.

My right hand was a bit painful as I have three stretched tendons but the gears are light to change. Right knee was twingy (or twingey?) but I chose as flat a route as I could for this part of the world.

Glad I went out - been dithering all day as I was worried about my right hand which still looks a bit tatty!

Notable points:

A motorist desperately tried to overtake me on a twisty lane and eventually overtook me on a blind left hand bend and she nearly ended up in the front of a van. I could here him shouting at her (they had both stopped as it is a lane that is one and a half cars wide with passing places) as I went by.

Sorry ladies (not picking on you) - I caught up with a lady on a nice Trek flat-bar and as I got close I shouted a cheery "Hi" so as not to surprise her - no response. As I eventually passed she jumped out of her skin and wobbled a bit - she had an iPod banging away in her ears; I could hear the tinny sound clearly. Makes me wonder a bit but as I have said many times I am just an old git who knows nothing!

All my bits (helmet, glasses, pedals) ordered online turned up very fast. My saddle was in stock in the big bike shop in Staveley. However, my replacement skewer from my LBS where I purchased my bike has not arrived and they have no idea when it will. Lovely people but I do despair of these shops at times. I will probably just order from Wiggle. Cest la vie.

***

Have a good evening folks.

Stay safe.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First ride since my 'off' last Saturday.
> 
> 10.4 miles / 14.68 mph av' - thought it would be much slower than that as I was taking it easy> Will go for a lot longer ride tomorrow.
> 
> .


That's great to hear Spokey. You are obviously feeling much better when you want to get back out again tomorrow. Hope you have another great ride.

I must be a sad old git too as I don't agree with listening to an ipod if it means you can't hear someone about to overtake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's great to hear Spokey. You are obviously feeling much better when you want to get back out again tomorrow. Hope you have another great ride.
> 
> I must be a sad old git too as I don't agree with listening to an ipod if it means you can't hear someone about to overtake.


 

Thanks Mo. I am doing a (for me) long 'un tomorrow!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First ride since my 'off' last Saturday.
> 
> 10.4 miles / 14.68 mph av' - thought it would be much slower than that as I was taking it easy> Will go for a lot longer ride tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Same as what Mo said, I cant stand music in my ears when riding, and glad to hear your back on the road.
I was hoping to get another 10 mile run in tonight, but just stripped the threads on the steam, I was thinking of getting a new bike sometime about xmas, but I think I should just get some carbon forks and handlebars as will all be new bar the frame and seat post, and the brakes, speaking of which I have just put in my 2nd set since I started last year, so about 3,000 miles or so a set, they were changed about new year.
So the ride I had earlier will have to do for today, I did think about risking it but I dont know how much of the thread stripped and if there is enough to hold the bars, and only being a two bolt fixing, is a little risky.
So my mileage is down a little this week at 189.5 miles, but it is the first ever week I have managed 15+mph average (15.48mph) having been close the last two weeks at 14.94mph and 14.98 mph.
Also of note the gear inch is up from 61.88 to 63.42 from last week as is the cadence 81.33 to 82, this I think is the longest gear I have used with a cad over 80rpm,the two weeks I had a 64" gear avg I averaged 75 rpm.
I like this improvement of 40's. from 11.2 to 12.5mph 214ft gain over 1.5miles
http://app.strava.com/activities/59045601#1096897418
and this 35's quicker from 13.8mph to 14.7mph 133ft gain over 2.1 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59045601#1096897423
25 miles in total @ 16.1mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/59045601


----------



## Reece (8 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> First ride since my 'off' last Saturday.
> 
> 10.4 miles / 14.68 mph av' - thought it would be much slower than that as I was taking it easy> Will go for a lot longer ride tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 Nice one on getting back out mate

I'm another one who doesnt like having headphones in while riding. I like to hear what's coming up behind me.


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> I'm another one who doesnt like having headphones in while riding. I like to hear what's coming up behind me.


On the few occasions I've used an exercise bike, I found music great for building and keeping up a pace, but outdoors I'd rather have my full senses too, no headphones for me either.


----------



## philinmerthyr (8 Jun 2013)

I went on my first ride since I had my bike fit and pedalling analysis today. 25 miles around the Cardiff and Newort area with a very stiff wind. 

The bike felt much more comfortable. It's amazing what a few small changes can achieve.

I now have my cleats further back so I'm not pushing down with the front of my feet. Instead it has helped me spin on the pedals rather than stomping. I had to think about it for the first 5 miles but after that it became natural. According to the Watt Bike the change improved my pedaling efficeincy from 39% to 70% and it was noticeable. 

I averaged 13.3 mph despite the headwind and a couple of small hills. And I lost another 3lbs this week 

Planning a 40 mile ride tomorrow.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59040699


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

Why when is there is always a new challenge I have problems.


----------



## User28924 (8 Jun 2013)

Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems



Get well soon Peter12391


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Hope you mend quickly.


----------



## Reece (8 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


Get well soon mate


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2013)

Hope your out riding soon


----------



## User28924 (8 Jun 2013)

Thanks. 

Interested to know what state my bike is in, I haven't been able to pick it up yet; hopefully it's okay. I still don't really know what happened, guess I went over the handlebars.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2013)

Good luck fella, hope you recover soon.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


 
eesh! Hope you recover quickly


----------



## stevey (8 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> I'm another one who doesnt like having headphones in while riding. I like to hear what's coming up behind me.


 
Tried it once when i was a know all teenager frightened the life out of me


----------



## stevey (8 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


 

Jesus dude get better soon sorry to hear that


----------



## RWright (8 Jun 2013)

Bad news Peter, I hope you heal quickly and without a lot of pain.


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jun 2013)

Ouch Peter, that sounds nasty, hope you get better soon!


----------



## RWright (8 Jun 2013)

For everyone that is mainly relying on sound as a warning while you ride you may want to seriously consider one of these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Third-Eye-Lens-Rear-View-Mirror-New-/400354983823?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo=SIC&its=I&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=310516016555&ps=54
I hope that long length URL will post.

I don't ride without one, it is very small, takes a little time to adjust properly but if I don't have one I don't ride. I have one on four different pair of glasses. I know I sound like an ad for them but I am not, these work that well, they just do not work on really tight swept glasses and ones with thick arms. If I had a pair of glasses that they would not work with. I would get new glasses. These work that well. If safety is a primary concern you owe it to yourself to try one.

I just noticed the shipping on them...ouch. I guess they come from the US. I would still get one to try.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


 

That sounds bad - how long you off for?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I cycled from maidstone to Gatwick today no strava as I was using my phone as a sat nav. I'm staying here in a hotel tonight and doing a ride with my uncle from Bermuda tomorrow around Regiate and box hill etc. Hopefully this nice weather is here to stay  I hope everyone else is having a good weekend



Doing a ride from Bermuda? Wow. . Only kidding. 

I look forward to hearing about your ride today. I did some hill reps in the middle of a 40 miler yesterday. Nearly killed me for my return journey. Boy, was I knackered!

Ps. We didn't have nice weather yesterday . Cloudy and quite cold out. Hope the sun comes out today. 

Take care and enjoy


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Interested to know what state my bike is in, I haven't been able to pick it up yet; hopefully it's okay. I still don't really know what happened, guess I went over the handlebars.



Ouch. Get well soon. Hope the bike is ok, but your own recovery is more important IMO


----------



## boybiker (9 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems



Get well soon. It's strange since I come off the other day a few others have. Let's hope your the last!


----------



## boybiker (9 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Doing a ride from Bermuda? Wow. . Only kidding.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about your ride today. I did some hill reps in the middle of a 40 miler yesterday. Nearly killed me for my return journey. Boy, was I knackered!
> 
> ...



Haha my uncle lives there he is stopping in the uk for a few days before going to Italy to do some mountain stages


----------



## User28924 (9 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That sounds bad - how long you off for?


 
Not sure to be honest; I'm hoping to borrow a club turbo, just to keep some miles in the legs. I think it's about 6 weeks for the clavicle to fix itself, and I assume around the same for my skull. It might be a few months before I feel as fully mentally capable as before. Hopefully I'll be able to go on rides in about a month or two? I don't know what my confidence will be like though when I first start, might take some building up again!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Not sure to be honest; I'm hoping to borrow a club turbo, just to keep some miles in the legs. I think it's about 6 weeks for the clavicle to fix itself, and I assume around the same for my skull. It might be a few months before I feel as fully mentally capable as before. Hopefully I'll be able to go on rides in about a month or two? I don't know what my confidence will be like though when I first start, might take some building up again!


 

Best wishes Peter for a successful recovery - sounds a nasty one that you had there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

Got out fairly early today intending to do my first 30 although I ended up doing 17.4 as the knee that took the brunt of my 'off' last week was grumbling away after about 11 miles.

So 17.4 miles at an average of 13.63mph which is slower than I have been doing but did include about 10 minutes riding round some woods that were a bit hilly and muddy! This was as a result of the Inner Child taking over my head-space for a while.

Did a (to me) big hill which I didn't know was there if you see what I mean. Just looked at my map and it was 171m in not a lot of distance - boy was it tough near the end. I chatted to my legs, esp' my dodgy knee one, all the way up! Did the trick as the buggers would have quit if I hadn't nagged them. 

Anyway, very enjoyable and life affirming etc etc.

Have a spiffing day every one and take it easy out there - there's loonies in those metal things.


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2013)

Went out this morning and done the furthest i have ever gone well pleased with myself partly because just got back and i don't feel like i have done the distance could go and do it again. The only pain i have is at the top of my neck i think a seat adjustment is in order, so overall happy with the distance and very pleased with the fitness side of things  I will add i am very proud of my Mrs she done the whole thing too with only a couple of stops  

http://app.strava.com/activities/59176647


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Went out this morning and done the furthest i have ever gone well pleased with myself partly because just got back and i don't feel like i have done the distance could go and do it again. The only pain i have is at the top of my neck i think a seat adjustment is in order, so overall happy with the distance and very pleased with the fitness side of things  I will add i am very proud of my Mrs she done the whole thing too with only a couple of stops
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59176647


 

Good distance that - hope you're wife is not too tired to make lunch etc. 

Re: the neck thing. I had that for a while and I twiddled with my seat etc but strangely it stopped when I rotated my drops down ie clockwise a little bit to alleviate wrist pain! Go figure!

Also I read somewhere that slouching can cause neck pain so (when I remember) I straighten my spine and neck up and it all seems to help.

Not had neck pain for a while now.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Went out this morning and done the furthest i have ever gone well pleased with myself partly because just got back and i don't feel like i have done the distance could go and do it again. The only pain i have is at the top of my neck i think a seat adjustment is in order, so overall happy with the distance and very pleased with the fitness side of things  I will add i am very proud of my Mrs she done the whole thing too with only a couple of stops
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59176647


 
Good ride! the hill at the end looks tough!


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2013)

Went out this morning to try some different roads as I spend a lot of my time on the same ones. When out I found myself on what can be best described as gravel tracks pretending to be roads, a decent where you can only see around 100m infront of you, which cars bomb up and then get annoyed as they have to go near the hedge so we don't hit when we meet...and that a guy on a hybrid was flying along compared to me...if only I knew the roads I might have kept up as I was always worrying about going off my map.

I did enjoy it, and the weather got sunnier as the ride went on, looking forward to getting out with mate later for a ~20mile relaxed ride. Which will help for the fizik challenge.

http://app.strava.com/athletes/1778383


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

I just been to Evans and got this Ritchey Comp 4-Axis StemBead-Blasted Black, 110mm recommended price £33 they had it on sale £29 but got it for £24 as I mentioned I thought i saw it for that price and he looked and price matched it but for the white one which is priced at £24 but because the main picture is the black one I some how got away with it. 
Whats more it's 55g lighter than my old one (not that will make one jot of difference)


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jun 2013)

User28924 said:


> Came off on Tuesday, discharged last night. Fractured skull and broken clavicle. No cycling for a little while it seems


Blimey, another one strikes. Unlucky dude, hope you and your bike are both ok soon.


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Jun 2013)

I did my longest ride to date yesterday of 20.12 miles so well pleased with myself. A flatish course with 584ft elevation so averaged 15.49mph in 70F heat....., not to shabby for a 52 year old on a hybrid. .

30 miles is the next target so anyone who sees a flaked out cyclist in the New Forest will know I've gone for it!!!


----------



## Leescfc79 (9 Jun 2013)

Had a weekend off due to lots of drinking and seeing the stone roses but after a few pints decided it was a good idea to get a boris bike and cycle to our next pub, did 4 miles and was great fun.

Also saw about 30 people cycle past on these...







Was very bizarre and a highlight of the day


----------



## allthegear65 (9 Jun 2013)

Just got back from my fourth ride since buying my bike 3 weeks ago. I did 15 miles yesterday and another 15 miles today. Really enjoyed both rides and didn't struggle to bad on the hills. Averaged 15.9mph yesterday and 15.7mph today so was well pleased.

Think I will try 20 miles next weekend!!!


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Had a weekend off due to lots of drinking and seeing the stone roses but after a few pints decided it was a good idea to get a boris bike and cycle to our next pub, did 4 miles and was great fun.
> 
> Also saw about 30 people cycle past on these...
> 
> ...


 
I think there was a penny-farthing race last night in London


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

Well I am trying to make a spacer at the mo, but its not working out to well, so seems I might need some new handle bars as well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jun 2013)

Get well soon Peter.


Just back from the first family ride ( Ever) of about ten miles round the lanes. Great fun to be sharing this as a family unit. Progress was slow, but what the heck. Fitted one of the big flags to the tag so they can all see us!

Planning a longer ride soon with a big picnic.


----------



## DaveyM (9 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Get well soon Peter.
> 
> 
> Just back from the first family ride ( Ever) of about ten miles round the lanes. Great fun to be sharing this as a family unit. Progress was slow, but what the heck. Fitted one of the big flags to the tag so they can all see us!
> ...


 
It is really nice to hear that your whole family are getting into it, sounds like great fun.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just been to Evans and got this Ritchey Comp 4-Axis StemBead-Blasted Black, 110mm recommended price £33 they had it on sale £29 but got it for £24 as I mentioned I thought i saw it for that price and he looked and price matched it but for the white one which is priced at £24 but because the main picture is the black one I some how got away with it.
> Whats more it's 55g lighter than my old one (not that will make one jot of difference)


 

Are you having a tinker with your bike fit?

Nice stem - good price too!


----------



## Jiminblack (9 Jun 2013)

Hi everyone just getting back into it. http://app.strava.com/activities/59051104 Not to bad for a fat lad 19.5 stone!!


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Jun 2013)

It's been mainly flat rides this weekend. today was only around 600 ft of climbing. My new front wheel hasn't arrived and the braking surface on the wheel in my bike was damaged when I had the blow out last week so I've been avoiding hills.

I'm pleased with my progress. I did 39 miles today at 14mph for the first time. I did a similar route 6 weeks ago and averaged 12.5 mph. I'm almost a stone lighter and have changed my pedeling technique since then. I got 10 Strava PBs even with loads of people on the cycle routes around Swansea.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59213214

It's 8 weeks to the London 100. I hope this progress continues. I need to keep my weekly average up at 90 miles and tackle a few more hills once my new wheel arrives from Wiggle. I hope that is soon but they have ordered it in for me so who knows.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Jun 2013)

Jiminblack said:


> Hi everyone just getting back into it. http://app.strava.com/activities/59051104 Not to bad for a fat lad 19.5 stone!!



Well done. I'm over 20 st and am riding 90 miles per week. The weight is coming off steadily. It does work. I did 39 miles in 2:46 this morning. 

Keep it up


----------



## Jiminblack (9 Jun 2013)

Good going Phil that's a cracking time. You're not short of hills round your way. I know the Beacons/Black Mountain like the back of my hand from my army days.


----------



## philinmerthyr (9 Jun 2013)

Jiminblack said:


> Good going Phil that's a cracking time. You're not short of hills round your way. I know the Beacons/Black Mountain like the back of my hand from my army days.



It's a great area for climbing. I went up over Torpantau last week. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/57704684 

That was 2,600 ft of climbing in 37 miles. Challenging for a big bloke. I had a blow out going down the Glynn which is why my front wheel is knackered.


----------



## Reece (9 Jun 2013)

Been out for the Sunday ride with the usual close knit group of friends. We all started off on the social rides at the same fitness/experience level. Today it sank in just how far we have come in terms of fitness/speed. Especially for my mate Jason who started cycling beginning of last year after having a pacemaker fitted to get fit and lose some weight.

Today's ride: http://app.strava.com/activities/59225579

Very happy with the avg speed and we will all soon be trying the Sat 8.30am ride with the fastest group ride the club do (officially).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Are you having a tinker with your bike fit?
> 
> Nice stem - good price too!


I have to go see about bars, I will explain later.


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good distance that - hope you're wife is not too tired to make lunch etc.
> 
> Re: the neck thing. I had that for a while and I twiddled with my seat etc but strangely it stopped when I rotated my drops down ie clockwise a little bit to alleviate wrist pain! Go figure!
> 
> ...


----------



## deadpool7 (9 Jun 2013)

Got out yesterday morning for a 15 miler but I left the house too late and it got near 100 degrees F by the time I reached home. Sadly, one of our cats passed away yesterday afternoon so it was a very bad day for us. I decided I had to get out of the house so I went and rode some singletrack and put about 6 miles in. It's always tough losing a pet. They're family.


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good distance that - hope you're wife is not too tired to make lunch etc.
> 
> Re: the neck thing. I had that for a while and I twiddled with my seat etc but strangely it stopped when I rotated my drops down ie clockwise a little bit to alleviate wrist pain! Go figure!
> 
> ...


 

Rotating the drops not really an option as this is the bike currently have 



Road bike purchased by the end of the year  so will play around with the seat later on a wind down ride


----------



## DaveyM (9 Jun 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> It's always tough losing a pet. They're family.


 
Sorry to hear it . You're right though in their own way they become a part of the family.


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Good ride! the hill at the end looks tough!


 
It actually wasn't that bad this is the thing that impressed me was that i done the majority of it on the big chain ring and standing  4-6 months ago not a chance


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Got out yesterday morning for a 15 miler but I left the house too late and it got near 100 degrees F by the time I reached home. Sadly, one of our cats passed away yesterday afternoon so it was a very bad day for us. I decided I had to get out of the house so I went and rode some singletrack and put about 6 miles in. It's always tough losing a pet. They're family.


 
Been through it many times dude never gets any easier


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Are you having a tinker with your bike fit?
> 
> Nice stem - good price too!


Thanks, just done as well on the bars, though not 100% sure if they are right time will tell. Ritchey 31.8mm Comp Logic Curve Road Handlebars, nice lady in the shop gave me a £10 discount voucher, and a free 5mm spacer. 
What happened was I was fitting new brake blocks yesterday and decided to return the stem to the correct position to see how I got on with the lower riding position, I ended up stripping the threads in the stem, hence the cost of £47 for new bars and stem today, not to mention the time to swap the stuff over, most things are pretty quick on a bike, but changing bars is one of the longer jobs.


----------



## boybiker (9 Jun 2013)

I went out for a ride with my uncle and a few of his friends around Reigate http://app.strava.com/activities/59197969 .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks, just done as well on the bars, though not 100% sure if they are right time will tell. Ritchey 31.8mm Comp Logic Curve Road Handlebars, nice lady in the shop gave me a £10 discount voucher, and a free 5mm spacer.
> What happened was I was fitting new brake blocks yesterday and decided to return the stem to the correct position to see how I got on with the lower riding position, I ended up stripping the threads in the stem, hence the cost of £47 for new bars and stem today, not to mention the time to swap the stuff over, most things are pretty quick on a bike, but changing bars is one of the longer jobs.


 

Ouch - sorry to hear that. A pain when you have to get things as damage replacement - as I found out a week or so back.

Was that operator error or act of god?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

deadpool7 said:


> Got out yesterday morning for a 15 miler but I left the house too late and it got near 100 degrees F by the time I reached home. Sadly, one of our cats passed away yesterday afternoon so it was a very bad day for us. I decided I had to get out of the house so I went and rode some singletrack and put about 6 miles in. It's always tough losing a pet. They're family.


 

Sorry about your loss - and yes they are family.

I lost my boy in my avatar 2 years ago Friday before last; I still shed tears for him.

I always think that there is nothing you can do about them entering the world and usually not much about them leaving it either - but you can do a heck of a lot about the bit in the middle. If your cat had a great life then you did the best you can and it doesn't get any better for a pet than that.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2013)

Second ride for the day http://app.strava.com/activities/59246468


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2013)

I've just noticed that for the first time THE GREEN IS AHEAD OF THE RED LINE


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ouch - sorry to hear that. A pain when you have to get things as damage replacement - as I found out a week or so back.
> 
> Was that operator error or act of god?


Sabotage more likely.
I don't know what happen, seemed to be tightening up properly then just went, anyway all done, I can nip out for a little spin.


ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've just noticed that for the first time THE GREEN IS AHEAD OF THE RED LINE


nice one Steve.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I went out for a ride with my uncle and a few of his friends around Reigate http://app.strava.com/activities/59197969 .



Well done. Good ride


----------



## simmi (9 Jun 2013)

I have not been on here for a while been either working riding or running, it has taken me a good hour to read all the posts on this thread, what an eventful time you all have been having!

I went out yesterday with my lad and a couple of others and did 40 miles at a very steady pace which was most enjoyable I am starting to learn that you don't have to push yourself to the max on every ride.

Today was a 75 mile club ride but with my ride to the shop I was on 82 miles when we got back to the start, I was still feeling fresh so decided to take a detour on the way home and register my first 100 miler
101.2 miles in 5:54:30 at 17.1 mph average.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59248310


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> I have not been on here for a while been either working riding or running, it has taken me a good hour to read all the posts on this thread, what an eventful time you all have been having!
> 
> I went out yesterday with my lad and a couple of others and did 40 miles at a very steady pace which was most enjoyable I am starting to learn that you don't have to push yourself to the max on every ride.
> 
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've just noticed that for the first time THE GREEN IS AHEAD OF THE RED LINE


 

You are doing very well there - nice one!


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jun 2013)

Some great rides here these last few pages, @deadpool7 sorry to hear about the pet, it's never easy.

Great ride @simmi, full century and with great av speed too.

Well done on your progress @ItsSteveLovell.

Have felt really guilty as haven't been out for a week, since the Sportive. Had a mad weekend, and today felt like having to drag myself out despite my head pounding like crazy (self inflicted). Managed a decent ride for me, a fairly short one, but tried to keep up a higher than normal tempo. My chain came off the cassette while pulling away from some traffic lights right at the start of one long segment, and took a minute to fix, and to get the oil off my fingers!

Also getting creaking again from the BB30 area, and also a separate creaking from the head tube or stem.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59272643


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Some great rides here these last few pages, @deadpool7 sorry to hear about the pet, it's never easy.
> 
> Great ride @simmi, full century and with great av speed too.
> 
> ...


 

Crikey - I wouldn't feel guilty; nothing wrong with a good rest after an epic ride like your Sportive. 

Sorry about your head albeit self-inflicted!


----------



## Reece (9 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> I have not been on here for a while been either working riding or running, it has taken me a good hour to read all the posts on this thread, what an eventful time you all have been having!
> 
> I went out yesterday with my lad and a couple of others and did 40 miles at a very steady pace which was most enjoyable I am starting to learn that you don't have to push yourself to the max on every ride.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, a big congrats on the 100 miles at a very good speed!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> register my first 100 miler
> 101.2 miles in 5:54:30 at 17.1 mph average.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59248310


 

Brilliant - what a cracking achievement. Quick average too!

x100


----------



## Col_c88 (9 Jun 2013)

Well my progress is making me really happy... a few weeks ago we headed out in the car and rode the constant climbing around towlaw area.. it was hard but never jumped off to push once which made me very proud. The day after we did an easy 40 mile...Since then tho my legs feel incredibly strong and I actually enjoy hills! Im flying up them and even having to slow myself down for some of the others I ride with!
Today I did 50 mile! not once did I jump off my bike and even did 2 hills that I never would of attempted before.. infact walking up them would of even been difficult I think.. (iveston).. on returning home I actually felt I could continue riding.. which is amasing for me.

I nees to start taking sandwhiches with me cos..as nice as soreen is.. it doesnt tackle my hunger after a while after weve stopped for a snack


----------



## simmi (9 Jun 2013)

T


[quote="Reece said:


> Nice one mate, a big congrats on the 100 miles at a very good speed!!


 

Great ride @simmi, full century and with great av speed too.

[/quote]



SpokeyDokey said:


> Brilliant - what a cracking achievement. Quick average too!
> 
> x100


 
Thanks guys, speed seems quick but when you ride in a group it makes a huge difference, we had a couple of slower riders with us so most of us were riding well within ourselves.

Just as an example as to how much easier it is, I led out for the first 12 miles at about 18 mph and by the time someone else took over my heart rate was about 145 bpm at this point I dropped into the middle of the pack and although my speed was still the same after a couple of minutes my heart rate was down to 115 bpm.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> I have not been on here for a while been either working riding or running, it has taken me a good hour to read all the posts on this thread, what an eventful time you all have been having!
> 
> I went out yesterday with my lad and a couple of others and did 40 miles at a very steady pace which was most enjoyable I am starting to learn that you don't have to push yourself to the max on every ride.
> 
> ...




Oh my goodness. Fab average speed! Well done


----------



## spooks (9 Jun 2013)

Averaged 14.7mph over 38 miles today. Not too shabby for me.
I'm having a debate with myself over whether to use flat pedals for the London to Brighton since it will be busy and walking up Ditchling Beacon inevitable. I only have the crappy plastic things that came with the bike though and don't want to spend lots of money on nicer ones.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jun 2013)

I may be doing the L2B myself, never tackled Ditchling Beacon...is it that bad? What is it like compared to Leith Hill, if anyone has done that climb?


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2013)

Just to finish off the w/end
http://app.strava.com/activities/59318961 Rest day tomorrow, hope you all have a good week guys/gals


----------



## Reece (9 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> T
> 
> 
> Great ride @simmi, full century and with great av speed too.


 


Thanks guys, speed seems quick but when you ride in a group it makes a huge difference, we had a couple of slower riders with us so most of us were riding well within ourselves.

Just as an example as to how much easier it is, I led out for the first 12 miles at about 18 mph and by the time someone else took over my heart rate was about 145 bpm at this point I dropped into the middle of the pack and although my speed was still the same after a couple of minutes my heart rate was down to 115 bpm.[/quote]
Riding in a group is so much different to solo. Especially if you get a close knit of friends with same ability.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I may be doing the L2B myself, never tackled Ditchling Beacon...is it that bad? What is it like compared to Leith Hill, if anyone has done that climb?


 
Don't worry, i've driven up it twice and it was easy.


----------



## DaveyM (9 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Don't worry, i've driven up it twice and it was easy.


 
Yep its not a real hill till your car struggles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

Well pretty chuffed with the new bars and stem, just set 10 new p.b's
http://app.strava.com/activities/59328336
31 miles in 1:56:08 16.1 mph on a Viking, solo. it wasn't the most difficult course i have done, but sometime you need a little boost.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59328336
Well done to all those that have been out, still a little bit of easterly breeze here.


----------



## spooks (9 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I may be doing the L2B myself, never tackled Ditchling Beacon...is it that bad? What is it like compared to Leith Hill, if anyone has done that climb?


 
I think a lot of it is the volume of people trying to get up and then walking all over the road making it impossible to cycle up for anyone that physically could.
ALthough I know I've seen it since I used to live around there I really don't remember it, but my dad used to handglide off it and laugh at all the cyclists failing to get up!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

Just wanted to add, i used to suffer from numb hands after about 15+miles, and though I had a little, nothing like i have had in the past, riding on the drops is much better, just feels better, though with the sora shifters it's not ideal, but it does mean I can get on the drops down hill now, where as before I just didn't feel right


----------



## spooks (9 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just wanted to add, i used to suffer from numb hands after about 15+miles, and though I had a little, nothing like i have had in the past, riding on the drops is much better, just feels better, though with the sora shifters it's not ideal, but it does mean I can get on the drops down hill now, where as before I just didn't feel right


 
Since riding my bianchi with its campagnolo veloce shifters, going on the drops is a revelation, suddenly I can shift up and down whenever I want!! I find the brakes easier to reach too. It's rather nice. My elbows hurt so much less than before too, but I think that's from narrower bars.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Since riding my bianchi with its campagnolo veloce shifters, going on the drops is a revelation, suddenly I can shift up and down whenever I want!! I find the brakes easier to reach too. It's rather nice. My elbows hurt so much less than before too, but I think that's from narrower bars.


Mine are slightly wider than the previous ones, I will one day get new shifters, but I need to get a shed first, and this has just set me back another 2 months on that project.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Yep its not a real hill till your car struggles


 

I found out a few weeks ago how they originally graded climbs. It has a lot to do with what you just said and is beautiful.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I found out a few weeks ago how they originally graded climbs. It has a lot to do with what you just said and is beautiful.


 
It's great, such a simple idea. The climb up Dundry I did today could never be done in 4th though so Strava needs to take a long, hard look at itself


----------



## starthms (9 Jun 2013)

Hey all,

Thanks for the water drinking infor nice to hear every ones take on it. will try and see how it goes with me will fill a bottle and make sure its always on me bike.

It stevelovell

Phone has died on me so will have to dig out a camera to take a pic of "Piggy" . that me MTB name as i think she made out of pig iron.

did a ride back from work only 14km but tried to up me speed a bit 

http://app.strava.com/activities/58818092/embed/b532ba1faead9f6042f19b75e599d01640d137d4'>


----------



## Roadhump (9 Jun 2013)

After riding a mountain bike for a few years, then neglecting cycling to use the gym and then even letting my use of the gym wane to almost nothing in the past couple of years, I bought a new Sirrus Pro in March and almost 3 months later I am chuffed with my progress. I will have owned my new bike for 12 weeks this Wednesday and have covered 655 miles, and that is despite having a few enforced non-cycling weeks due to an exam and then some family business.

I started off doing around 18 - 20 miles with average speeds of between 12 and 14 mph, but mostly in the 13 point something region, but now my usual ride length is about 25 miles with a usual average speed of about 14.5 mph, but in the past week I have exceeded a 15 mph average 3 times. Yesterday I went out on a 38 mile ride with a 15.1 average and today, being a bit tired and suffering from hayfever I did a short 18 miler and my average was 15.8 mph. I also tackled a short but steep hill today which usually has me blowing for tugs when I reach the top, but other than a bit of heavy breathing I was fine.

Those speeds might seem unimpressive to more experienced cyclists, but I am 53 and quite a lardy lad, I started off at 15 stone in March but now weigh only 14.5 stone so more reason to be pleased with the progress. It is true that the improved performance has coincided with improved weather, but hopefully its due to improved fitness as well...how could I have drifted out of cycling? The Sirrus is a great bike and if I manage to lose a few more pounds it might be joined by a pure road bike as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2013)

Well I have been at it only 12 months now, and only now have started getting avg speeds of 16+mph, I am 49 and less the 12 1/2 stone, so well done you.


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Jun 2013)

Didn't get out till late today but still managed around 40 mile. I hadn't planned on going that far, so didn't have any food with me. It was still light approaching 10pm and warm(ish). I made my 'vertical 20' too  Pondering whether to make a goal of 50 miles for the year.​http://app.strava.com/activities/59351748​


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Didn't get out till late today but still managed around 40 mile. I hadn't planned on going that far, so didn't have any food with me. It was still light approaching 10pm and warm(ish). I made my 'vertical 20' too  Pondering whether to make a goal of 50 miles for the year.​http://app.strava.com/activities/59351748​


Nice ride there. A decent amount of climbing too. 

I am finding it hard not to keep trying to improve on every ride but I am going to take Rob3rt on here,s advice and try a very slow gentle ride tomorrow. It will probably feel embarrassing logging a ride of around 13mph after chasing 15 lately but I think the legs need it.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice ride there. A decent amount of climbing too.
> 
> I am finding it hard not to keep trying to improve on every ride but I am going to take Rob3rt on here,s advice and try a very slow gentle ride tomorrow. It will probably feel embarrassing logging a ride of around 13mph after chasing 15 lately but I think the legs need it.


 
There will have been a time when 13mph average was good! It just shows the progress you've made. I was looking at some old rides of mine on excel:
24 miles in 2:02
Today I did 26 miles in 1:40 - Younger Steve would be impressed I feel


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> There will have been a time when 13mph average was good! It just shows the progress you've made. I was looking at some old rides of mine on excel:
> 24 miles in 2:02
> Today I did 26 miles in 1:40 - Younger Steve would be impressed I feel


Yes. I did consider 13mph good a few months ago. 

I will probably have to keep making myself slow down. Probably leave it in the small ring and just potter along. Strangely, kind of looking forward to it.


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice ride there. A decent amount of climbing too.
> 
> I am finding it hard not to keep trying to improve on every ride but I am going to take Rob3rt on here,s advice and try a very slow gentle ride tomorrow. It will probably feel embarrassing logging a ride of around 13mph after chasing 15 lately but I think the legs need it.


Thanks Mo,
Malvern is not too shabby for elevation. I've yet to try it but there is a further 500 feet that can be climbed from the highest point I was on that ride. it involves going up a concrete shared path, up toward the highest beacon...I see the path...and it's ludicrous grade but have yet to find the courage! I'm hoping to get back there this week to try out the climbs from the west side.
I sometimes try to hide my slow rides by uploading them the following day, or really late...though someone usually finds them. It's good to have a balance of efforts. Whenever someone passes me, I telepathically let them know I'm not at full pace and tell myself this ride is just the calm before the storm  I'm finding the rides a little bland but want to take a more structured approach to improving my cycling fitness.


----------



## RWright (10 Jun 2013)

I was going to do a metric ton today but had a bad day and came on back in early. I had a very difficult time just leaving the house. I found out the hard way that there was a yellow jacket (an aggressive wasp) nest in a love seat I had decided to take out of my house and it has been sitting under my carport for months while I decided if I want to take it down to the curb and let the city haul it away or keep it and use it in my utility room / bicycle repair and riding mission control center .
When I sat down on it to strap my shoes I found out that yellow jackets can sting thru Lycra. After I escaped to the kitchen (with only 2 stings), it was a standoff for the next fifteen minutes or so. The love seat and a nest of pissed off yellow jackets were between me and my riding gear.

I finally got going quite a bit later than I had planned but the ride went well the first thirty miles or so. I was making good time and it was sort of cool seeing the swollen rivers after the tropical storms. Then the clouds started rolling in and I was hearing thunder so I turned around and headed back. It was still a pretty good ride, even though I was scratching stings on my forearm and thigh quite a bit. About a mile from home when it was about dark, I almost ran over a copperhead snake in the road. Not a small one either. . To top it all off, when I pulled into my driveway I heard some shriek/howl/growl or something that sounded like it came from some other evil world. My cat comes running into the carport and hides under the truck. I didn't even go investigate what it was, after the day I had, I didn't even want to know.  I am seriously thinking about moving out into the country to get away from all the damn wildlife here in town.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I was going to do a metric ton today but had a bad day and came on back in early. I had a very difficult time just leaving the house. I found out the hard way that there was a yellow jacket (an aggressive wasp) nest in a love seat I had decided to take out of my house and it has been sitting under my carport for months while I decided if I want to take it down to the curb and let the city haul it away or keep it and use it in my utility room / bicycle repair and riding mission control center .
> When I sat down on it to strap my shoes I found out that yellow jackets can sting thru Lycra. After I escaped to the kitchen (with only 2 stings), it was a standoff for the next fifteen minutes or so. The love seat and a nest of ****ed off yellow jackets were between me and my riding gear.
> 
> I finally got going quite a bit later than I had planned but the ride went well the first thirty miles or so. I was making good time and it was sort of cool seeing the swollen rivers after the tropical storms. Then the clouds started rolling in and I was hearing thunder so I turned around and headed back. It was still a pretty good ride, even though I was scratching stings on my forearm and thigh quite a bit. About a mile from home when it was about dark, I almost ran over a copperhead snake in the road. Not a small one either. . To top it all off, when I pulled into my driveway I heard some shriek/howl/growl or something that sounded like it came from some other evil world. My cat comes running into the carport and hides under the truck. I didn't even go investigate what it was, after the day I had, I didn't even want to know.  I am seriously thinking about moving out into the country to get away from all the damn wildlife here in town.


Surprised you go out with all those monsters around Rocky, must be made of stern stuff round your way.
Well done on the ride.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I was going to do a metric ton today but had a bad day and came on back in early. I had a very difficult time just leaving the house. I found out the hard way that there was a yellow jacket (an aggressive wasp) nest in a love seat I had decided to take out of my house and it has been sitting under my carport for months while I decided if I want to take it down to the curb and let the city haul it away or keep it and use it in my utility room / bicycle repair and riding mission control center .
> When I sat down on it to strap my shoes I found out that yellow jackets can sting thru Lycra. After I escaped to the kitchen (with only 2 stings), it was a standoff for the next fifteen minutes or so. The love seat and a nest of ****ed off yellow jackets were between me and my riding gear.
> 
> I finally got going quite a bit later than I had planned but the ride went well the first thirty miles or so. I was making good time and it was sort of cool seeing the swollen rivers after the tropical storms. Then the clouds started rolling in and I was hearing thunder so I turned around and headed back. It was still a pretty good ride, even though I was scratching stings on my forearm and thigh quite a bit. About a mile from home when it was about dark, I almost ran over a copperhead snake in the road. Not a small one either. . To top it all off, when I pulled into my driveway I heard some shriek/howl/growl or something that sounded like it came from some other evil world. My cat comes running into the carport and hides under the truck. I didn't even go investigate what it was, after the day I had, I didn't even want to know.  I am seriously thinking about moving out into the country to get away from all the damn wildlife here in town.



Ouch. Sounds like you had a fun day with the animals. Wasps, don't get them, horrible beasties. 

At university in te first year I had a hornets nest hidden in an air vent leading to my bedroom covered by a shopping bag. 

Only found out when a housemate saw things flying in and out while sitting in the garden. Never told me until we were moving out as he knew I was terrified of them!

Hornets and wasps.....cull them all!

Well done getting out at all @RWright


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

Well, stuck religiously to plan and pottered gently along in the small ring. A very gentle 23 miles at 13mph. Hope my legs appreciate it. 

Horrible grey, murky and drizzly so the speed suited the sombre weather.


----------



## stevey (10 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck religiously to plan and pottered gently along in the small ring. A very gentle 23 miles at 13mph. Hope my legs appreciate it.
> 
> Horrible grey, murky and drizzly so the speed suited the sombre weather.


 
Mo wasn't you tempted just a little....


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Jun 2013)

Had a planned 10 mile walk with hubby yesterday. Nice change and lovely lunch out half way, I'd been awake since stupid o'clock, so decided to have a little nap when I got in then woke up with a cold! Grrr!

Think I'll dose myself up today and stay off the bike - not practical to be riding when my nose won't stop dripping! 

Sme great rides recently. Well done folks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Had a planned 10 mile walk with hubby yesterday. Nice change and lovely lunch out half way, I'd been awake since stupid o'clock, so decided to have a little nap when I got in then woke up with a cold! Grrr!
> 
> Think I'll dose myself up today and stay off the bike - not practical to be riding when my *nose won't stop dripping*!
> 
> Sme great rides recently. Well done folks


Wouldn't be the the first time I have done that.


Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck religiously to plan and pottered gently along in the small ring. A very gentle 23 miles at 13mph. Hope my legs appreciate it.
> 
> Horrible grey, murky and drizzly so the speed suited the sombre weather.


Does this mean I have to put the guards back on.
I need another bike. There as always got to be a reason for me to buy something


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Mo wasn't you tempted just a little....


Well, maybe just a bit!


----------



## starthms (10 Jun 2013)

I am being very thick. but how do you get the box of someone else Post in your Post ?
100km feels so far off for me. extremely impressed with your guys distances .


----------



## MaxInc (10 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> I am being very thick. but how do you get the box of someone else Post in your Post ?


Click on the Reply link on the right side of the Post you want to add to your Post.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> 100km feels so far off for me. extremely impressed with your guys distances .


I am pretty sure most of us felt like that when we started, just keep doing the miles, and soon enough 100Km won't seem so far.


----------



## MaxInc (10 Jun 2013)

Back from the dead today after 2 days of intense rest  Saturday my heart was still beating 100bpm while lying in bed 5 hours after the ride. All I could think about was food and air. Sunday I felt fine except that I couldn't use my legs. Heart rate was back down and so was the blood pressure. The good part is that my resting HR this morning was 54 which is the lowest in a year (down from 90+) since I decided to do something about my sedentary lifestyle.

Today is a new beginning, looking forward to start a structured kind of training based on time and HR zones rather than distance and speed. It was a lesson I learned the hard way, first cycling experience I did not enjoy at all, despite the support and kindness of the group members. But I'm glad I did it, at least I have a personal benchmark to refer to.

Quite a few resources on the net regarding HR zone based training for cycling but was wondering if any of you followed such programs aimed at beginners and if there are any reads you would recommend.


----------



## starthms (10 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Click on the Reply link on the right side of the Post you want to add to your Post.


 



Nigelnaturist said:


> I am pretty sure most of us felt like that when we started, just keep doing the miles, and soon enough 100Km won't seem so far.


 

Thanks will keep at it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've just noticed that for the first time THE GREEN IS AHEAD OF THE RED LINE


 
Not any more it's not, quick go do another ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Averaged 14.7mph over 38 miles today. Not too shabby for me.
> I'm having a debate with myself over whether to use flat pedals for the London to Brighton since it will be busy and walking up Ditchling Beacon inevitable. I only have the crappy plastic things that came with the bike though and don't want to spend lots of money on nicer ones.


 
If you are staying with flats, get yourself a pair of DMR v8s, brilliant pedals and you should pick them up for less than £25. Big thanks to Mo for this recommendation


----------



## sleaver (10 Jun 2013)

I did the following ride on Saturday.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59245473

There has been something going around at work so I thought I would go out on Saturday instead of Sunday as I thought I was coming down with it. Saturday morning I felt fine but after about 20 or 30 km that changed in that everything was hard work.

The cat 4 climb, I didn't know it was cat 4 until I uploaded the ride, was fun  I had run out of gears before half way and then on the steepest part I had people cycling the other way saying hello and by the time I had said the same while huffing and puffing they were a few miles down the road. Also, I had a car behind me so I couldn't stop and then I looked down at my Garmin and it said 14%  I wasn't going to give up and I made it in the end all while sitting down. The KOM (which includes a downhill section first) is 4:20. I did it in 10:56 

Also brought some clip less pedals yesterday so let the fun begin


----------



## RWright (10 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Back from the dead today after 2 days of intense rest  Saturday my heart was still beating 100bpm while lying in bed 5 hours after the ride. All I could think about was food and air. Sunday I felt fine except that I couldn't use my legs. Heart rate was back down and so was the blood pressure. The good part is that my resting HR this morning was 54 which is the lowest in a year (down from 90+) since I decided to do something about my sedentary lifestyle.
> 
> Today is a new beginning, looking forward to start a structured kind of training based on time and HR zones rather than distance and speed. It was a lesson I learned the hard way, first cycling experience I did not enjoy at all, despite the support and kindness of the group members. But I'm glad I did it, at least I have a personal benchmark to refer to.
> 
> Quite a few resources on the net regarding HR zone based training for cycling but was wondering if any of you followed such programs aimed at beginners and if there are any reads you would recommend.


 
Glad to hear you are feeling better. Some on this thread (myself included) are at or coming up on a year or so of riding, many putting in a lot of miles, time and effort. I am pretty sure all new members will not realize this and I hope it is not too misleading to them. I will say that about everyone on here will tell you to take your time and enjoy the ride to start with. I am just now considering working out with heart rate zones and such. I have not started to seriously study it yet but that starts today with a visit to my Cardiologist.

I am on blood pressure meds so I have to kind of watch what I do. I have not tried any group riding for the very reason of what you experienced. I know how I am and I could very easily push myself out of my comfort zone if provoked. On the bright side, I just recently discovered that one of the guys that leads some of the group rides in my area is a great guy and one that I could not imagine a better person to help people learn group riding from. He just happens to be a old college room mate that I lived with for two years. Really one of the most easy going, level headed people I have ever met. I will probably try to do a ride with them this summer if I get a chance.

I don't have a lot of heart rate training sites bookmarked yet but as I find some I will post them up. I think if you go to the Health, Fitness and Training section of the forums you can probably find a lot of good suggestions. Just take it easy to start with, let the distance and speed come to you to start with, while you just enjoy the ride.


----------



## babsy (10 Jun 2013)

Well after only having had my bike for ten days now I have started to introduce the dreaded hills into my routes. I have just come back from a ride on which I attempted to cycle up crag vale. To some of you that don't know it is supposedly the longest continues climb in England being some 5 or so miles of gradient. Well I am happy to say I covered 4 of those miles without stopping. That may not seem like a great feat to sum of you but to me its huge.
2 months ago if someone was to say that's what I would achieve I would have laughed. When I climbed off my steed at the top I thought my thighs were going to burst through my shorts they felt that huge.
I carried on back down into mytholmroyd via a different route clocking up 11.5 miles in total.
Well pleased. Did record it on strava but don't know how to transfer the link to here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2013)

babsy said:


> Well after only having had my bike for ten days now I have started to introduce the dreaded hills into my routes. I have just come back from a ride on which I attempted to cycle up crag vale. To some of you that don't know it is supposedly the longest continues climb in England being some 5 or so miles of gradient. Well I am happy to say I covered 4 of those miles without stopping. That may not seem like a great feat to sum of you but to me its huge.
> 2 months ago if someone was to say that's what I would achieve I would have laughed. When I climbed off my steed at the top I thought my thighs were going to burst through my shorts they felt that huge.
> I carried on back down into mytholmroyd via a different route clocking up 11.5 miles in total.
> Well pleased. Did record it on strava but don't know how to transfer the link to here.


 
Well done.

Re Strava link, go onto the page with the ride on it, highlight the address in the address bar at the top of your browser, right click the mouse, select copy, come on here, start a post and right click the mouse again and select paste


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jun 2013)

My first +15mph - did 11.03 miles at 15.27mph and it included one flog of a hill that had me sweating (it takes a lot to make me sweat - consultant thinks it is related to my thyroid condition).

Really happy - only a short ride but that's an average speed I could not dream of at Xmas time.

No loonies on the road (at least in my vicinity) today although no doubt they are out there lurking!

Good stuff in the previous posts apart from Phoenix Linc's cold of course - bummer!

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> I did the following ride on Saturday.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59245473
> 
> ...


 

Did you get your gears sorted?


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> I am being very thick. but how do you get the box of someone else Post in your Post ?
> 100km feels so far off for me. extremely impressed with your guys distances .


 
If anyone didn't feel that they're a liar


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

babsy said:


> Well after only having had my bike for ten days now I have started to introduce the dreaded hills into my routes. I have just come back from a ride on which I attempted to cycle up crag vale. To some of you that don't know it is supposedly the longest continues climb in England being some 5 or so miles of gradient. Well I am happy to say I covered 4 of those miles without stopping. That may not seem like a great feat to sum of you but to me its huge.
> 2 months ago if someone was to say that's what I would achieve I would have laughed. When I climbed off my steed at the top I thought my thighs were going to burst through my shorts they felt that huge.
> I carried on back down into mytholmroyd via a different route clocking up 11.5 miles in total.
> Well pleased. Did record it on strava but don't know how to transfer the link to here.


 
That's a great achievement, bask in your glory


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

Cycling home from work, clipless moment when crossing road on the cyclepath. Unclipped left foot...fell to my right onto a bollard.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59513397

Went a bit slow as felt a twinge in my leg. Still managed a good Average speed comapred to when I got the bike 3 1/2 months ago


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not any more it's not, quick go do another ride


 
It is..just


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cycling home from work, clipless moment when crossing road on the cyclepath. Unclipped left foot...fell to my right onto a bollard.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59513397
> 
> Went a bit slow as felt a twinge in my leg. Still managed a good Average speed comapred to when I got the bike 3 1/2 months ago


Oops, hopefully just your pride hurt and leg is not damaged.

Great to see everyone's averages creeping up just now.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops, hopefully just your pride hurt and leg is not damaged.
> 
> Great to see everyone's averages creeping up just now.


I think it's just over use. I looked at yesterdays total and it was above 60 miles, I may be taking the next two days off anyway Tuesday I'm at a gig and Wednesday I don't want it to flare up badly and ruin me for Squash on Thursday (I could win my first ever game)


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think it's just over use. I looked at yesterdays total and it was above 60 miles, I may be taking the next two days off anyway Tuesday I'm at a gig and Wednesday I don't want it to flare up badly and ruin me for Squash on Thursday (I could win my first ever game)


Sounds sensible. It's all about getting a good balance I think. No point in slogging away day after day if it's going to cause any damage. Hope you win


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Today is a new beginning, looking forward to start a structured kind of training based on time and HR zones rather than distance and speed. It was a lesson I learned the hard way, first cycling experience I did not enjoy at all, despite the support and kindness of the group members. But I'm glad I did it, at least I have a personal benchmark to refer to.
> 
> Quite a few resources on the net regarding HR zone based training for cycling but was wondering if any of you followed such programs aimed at beginners and if there are any reads you would recommend.


I'm planning on using one of the British Cycling training schedules (from their member's forum)They look easy enough to follow for a beginner like me. My biggest woe is finding the time to have 2 rest days a week...as I work 6 days, commuting in by bike and don't want to give up Sunday rides! It's why I'm trying to make my commutes as low effort as possible!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'm planning on using one of the British Cycling training schedules (from their member's forum)They look easy enough to follow for a beginner like me. My biggest woe is finding the time to have 2 rest days a week...as I work 6 days, commuting in by bike and don't want to give up Sunday rides! It's why I'm trying to make my commutes as low effort as possible!


I try not to get too bogged down with figures and don't particularly want to start using a HRM but I am definitely going to start building easy days in. The body doesn't recover quite so quickly the older you get I don't think. Quite enjoyed my gentle run this morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> I did the following ride on Saturday.
> 
> The cat 4 climb, I didn't know it was cat 4 until I uploaded the ride, was fun  I had run out of gears before half way and then on the steepest part I had people cycling the other way saying hello and by the time I had said the same while huffing and puffing they were a few miles down the road. Also, I had a car behind me so I couldn't stop and then I looked down at my Garmin and it said 14%  I wasn't going to give up and I made it in the end all while sitting down. The KOM (which includes a downhill section first) is 4:20. I did it in *10:56*


Yea but the point is you DID it, it doesn't matter what others do.



MaxInc said:


> Quite a few resources on the net regarding HR zone based training for cycling but was wondering if any of you followed such programs aimed at beginners and if there are any reads you would recommend.


Not really, sometimes take it easier, usually when it's windy, never seem to get my h.r. going on those days.
Others I just either try climbing as hard as I can which is getting better but not great, or trying to spin higher, but at a more relaxed rate.


babsy said:


> Well after only having had my bike for ten days now I have started to introduce the dreaded hills into my routes. I have just come back from a ride on which I attempted to cycle up crag vale. To some of you that don't know it is supposedly the longest continues climb in England being some 5 or so miles of gradient. Well I am happy to say I covered 4 of those miles without stopping. That may not seem like a great feat to sum of you but to me its huge.
> 2 months ago if someone was to say that's what I would achieve I would have laughed. When I climbed off my steed at the top I thought my thighs were going to burst through my shorts they felt that huge.
> I carried on back down into mytholmroyd via a different route clocking up 11.5 miles in total.
> Well pleased. Did record it on strava but don't know how to transfer the link to here.


Anything you do the first time is a great accomplishment, it's then just a matter of improving on that, some will be quicker and some slower, just keep plugging away.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cycling home from work, clipless moment when crossing road on the cyclepath. Unclipped left foot...fell to my right onto a bollard.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59513397
> 
> Went a bit slow as felt a twinge in my leg. Still managed a good Average speed comapred to when I got the bike 3 1/2 months ago


Nice one Steve, hope its not a problem the twinge.


Mo1959 said:


> I try not to get too bogged down with figures and don't particularly want to start using a HRM but I am definitely going to start building easy days in. The body doesn't recover quite so quickly the older you get I don't think. Quite enjoyed my gentle run this morning.


It doesn't improve as quick either Mo.
The first time I did a 16mph avg over 30 miles back in Aug I though I had sort of cracked it, however this was on completely flat road, apart from the climb back to house, which I hated (and know I don't notice, much, two of the ways you do, short but pretty sharp)
I was slower today but it did have these two short climbs in both of which I set p.b.'s
http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191#1108183368 12's quicker from 9mph to 9.7 110ft over 0.5 mile.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191#1108183361 25's quicker from 9mph to 9.7 167ft over 0.7 miles
11 p.b.s in total.
This one I have set the same time three days in a row, not sure how to make it quicker.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191#1108183443
This I think was the biggest improvement in speed I think from 14mph to 18mph
http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191#1108183459
Whats more my H.R. is down from 136b.p.m to 127b.p.m.

So I guess I am saying to all those that have join this sub group, keep at it.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191


----------



## MaxInc (10 Jun 2013)

I went out today and tried to stay in Zone 2 for an hour (lunch break) and it was incredily easy, if annoyingly slow at times but much more sustainable. Speed was in the low 11mph but I guess part of that was due to knobby tyres and using footpaths and pavements instead of roads.

Interesting to notice was that the start was slow and then the pace increased with time spent in saddle with end of ride being significanty faster than beginning. I tried to stay in the HR zone, regardless of how slow I had to cycle in order to maintain the target HR. It gets to show the effect of warming up and how the body gets more efficient at deliveryng oxigen and nutrients to the muscles as times passes.

Effort was minimal compared to how I normaly ride and felt like I could go on for hours. At the end of the 11mile stint i felt no fatigue at all and if anything, a bit more energized. This is the oposite of what I normally experience after only 1/2 hour or free cycling where it would appear that I push a bit too much for my fitness level.

I had the headphones playing music and I was receiving notificatios when to increase or decrease the heart rate to stay in the zone 122-142bpm. It was a fun experience and I'm looking further into the science of interval training.


----------



## mfc1876 (10 Jun 2013)

Wow! Some good reads since I last posted in here, some inspiring stuff! Had the weekend off (went away) and hit the road again tonight. Covered 10.77 miles in 56:04 with an average speed of 11.5mph. That's just under 3 minutes off my last time and just over half a mile an hour quicker. Progress!


----------



## mfc1876 (10 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I went out today and tried to stay in Zone 2 for an hour (lunch break) and it was incredily easy, if annoyingly slow at times but much more sustainable. Speed was in the low 11mph but I guess part of that was due to knobby tyres and using footpaths and pavements instead of roads.
> 
> Interesting to notice was that the start was slow and then the pace increased with time spent in saddle with end of ride being significanty faster than beginning. I tried to stay in the HR zone, regardless of how slow I had to cycle in order to maintain the target HR. It gets to show the effect of warming up and how the body gets more efficient at deliveryng oxigen and nutrients to the muscles as times passes.
> 
> ...


 

I've found that the first 10 minutes or so are quite hard but then it seems to get easier and I get a bit more power in my legs. I wondered why this was and I think you've just explained it. Mind you, I was pretty damn tired near the end of my ride tonight. I did try and push it a little just to see if I could beat my last time.


----------



## boybiker (10 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'm planning on using one of the British Cycling training schedules (from their member's forum)They look easy enough to follow for a beginner like me. My biggest woe is finding the time to have 2 rest days a week...as I work 6 days, commuting in by bike and don't want to give up Sunday rides! It's why I'm trying to make my commutes as low effort as possible!


 
I have the same problem just make commutes recovery rides and get early nights. Easier said than done I know!


----------



## RWright (10 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I went out today and tried to stay in Zone 2 for an hour (lunch break) and it was incredily easy, if annoyingly slow at times but much more sustainable. Speed was in the low 11mph but I guess part of that was due to knobby tyres and using footpaths and pavements instead of roads.
> 
> Interesting to notice was that the start was slow and then the pace increased with time spent in saddle with end of ride being significanty faster than beginning. I tried to stay in the HR zone, regardless of how slow I had to cycle in order to maintain the target HR. It gets to show the effect of warming up and how the body gets more efficient at deliveryng oxigen and nutrients to the muscles as times passes.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds great to me. I will definitely be looking into it more myself. We have tornado warnings in my area so I might not get to ride today. I just got home from a visit to my Cardiologist, he took me off two of my blood pressure medications. He told me I will probably start feeling much better but he wants me to monitor my heart rate and come back in two weeks, unless my heart rate is above certain levels he gave me. I told him I have a heart rate monitor for my bike and would stay on top of it, he wants me to call and let him know in a few days anyway but that is fine. I am going to keep my rides very tame for at least the next week, tame even for me.  I do not want to alarm my Dr. and have to go back on these meds unless absolutely necessary. So ride or no ride I will have a good day...unless I get hit by a tornado, that might put a damper on things.

I am liking this cycling stuff more and more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I've found that the first 10 minutes or so are quite hard but then it seems to get easier and I get a bit more power in my legs. I wondered why this was and I think you've just explained it. Mind you, I was pretty damn tired near the end of my ride tonight. I did try and push it a little just to see if I could beat my last time.


It usually takes me about 10miles, but I can do a bit of a sprint for 1/2 at 17mph or soat the end of a 30 mile ride, mind there is a right T-junction in which slows you down a bit, the first section is up hill.
Pesky Fairy called tonight.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2013)

I've worked out how to get my time up on the fi'zi:k Strave challenge.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59575435

17.8 miles at 6.3mph! I went and helped with our local scout groups annual ride. Poor kids were walking up some of the hills. The two cat 4 climbs are bogus, but there was a 5.5% gradient climb, the scout leader who planned the route must hate kids!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

I only managed one p.b. even though the avg speed was quicker than earlier.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59579615#1109482464
12.6 miles @ 16mph 84r.p.m. avg H.R. 140b.p.m. max 158b.p.m. 421ft elevation.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59579615


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've worked out how to get my time up on the fi'zi:k Strave challenge.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59575435
> 
> 17.8 miles at 6.3mph! I went and helped with our local scout groups annual ride. Poor kids were walking up some of the hills. The two cat 4 climbs are bogus, but there was a 5.5% gradient climb, the scout leader who planned the route must hate kids!


Heres another way, set auto speed detect to zero and set the garmin going, not tried but it might work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

Just trying it,
Ok 1min15's distance 7ft avg sp 0.1mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2013)

One other point to note about my ride this evening, whilst replacing the tube, three cyclist passed and not one said anything, not even evening.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> One other point to note about my ride this evening, whilst replacing the tube, three cyclist passed and not one said anything, not even evening.


 
What do you do with tubes with holes. Do puncture repair patches actually work when they're going up to 100PSI+ o do they just get detached


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What do you do with tubes with holes. Do puncture repair patches actually work when they're going up to 100PSI+ o do they just get detached


I repair them, most of the time there fine, had one or two give way after a time., more due to my repair than anything I guess.
New Bars and stem.
I would have loved to replace the tape, but costs ect....


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I try not to get too bogged down with figures and don't particularly want to start using a HRM but I am definitely going to start building easy days in. The body doesn't recover quite so quickly the older you get I don't think. Quite enjoyed my gentle run this morning.


The guide I am using suggests that you use a rating of perceived exertion, which they gauge by your conversational ability, going from full conversation building up threw having enough breath for a couple of sentences at a time,short sentences, single words, grunting and incapable of talking. so not only am I riding really slowly, I'm now talking to myself out loud  I'm using a heart rate monitor to supplement this, mostly because of a childish love of electronic gadgets but also to give myself a target. It's better cycling to be practising doing things by feel, like maintaining cadence or restraining or maintaining effort...and far better (and enjoyable) to be looking ahead rather than checking statistics on a 2 inch screen.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> One other point to note about my ride this evening, whilst replacing the tube, three cyclist passed and not one said anything, not even evening.


 
They were people on bikes not cyclists


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What do you do with tubes with holes. Do puncture repair patches actually work when they're going up to 100PSI+ o do they just get detached


I was wondering that as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> They were people on bikes not cyclists


Not getting into that one Andy.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What do you do with tubes with holes. Do puncture repair patches actually work when they're going up to 100PSI+ o do they just get detached


 
I use park tools self adhesive patches. Never had an issue with them. simple to use ( sand area then press patch on, keep under pressure for a minute, then inflate)...great for roadside repairs and part of my essentials when out for a long ride. I run around 90-100psi but have had them a bit higher. The only time my tires go down, is when a new hole is made!


----------



## RWright (11 Jun 2013)

Nigel, glad to hear the new tweaks to the bike are working well for you. Bummer about the people not even asking you if you could use any assistance.. I don't know what it is these days but around here things have changed dramatically in the past 30 years or so, and not for the better.. There are still lots of fine people out there but there are so many now that just seem lost, shallow, self centered and scared that it makes me worried about where the world is heading.

I only got in 7 miles at a blazing 11.5 mph today. I was trying to ride between storms, got started around dark, forgot my glasses, came back to get them, then after I left the second time I discovered I forgot to take a tail light so I just cut things short and came back home.

I did go by the gym today to check things out. The pool was nicer than I remembered and the gym was worse than I remembered. I also suddenly remembered I am not really a gym person anyway. All those machines other people have been sweating all over. (I hope that doesn't sound too shallow and self centered ) I can use my own weights at home. The guy said there would be no initiation fee and it would be ok if I parked my bike inside the foyer entryway thing. I just have to decide now if the pool by itself is worth it to me. Cycling and walking/running seem even more appealing than ever after my gym visit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Nigel, glad to hear the new tweaks to the bike are working well for you. Bummer about the people not even asking you if you could use any assistance.. I don't know what it is these days but around here things have changed dramatically in the past 30 years or so, and not for the better.. There are still lots of fine people out there but there are so many now that just seem lost, shallow, self centered and scared that it makes me worried about where the world is heading.
> 
> I only got in 7 miles at a blazing 11.5 mph today. I was trying to ride between storms, got started around dark, forgot my glasses, came back to get them, then after I left the second time I discovered I forgot to take a tail light so I just cut things short and came back home.
> 
> I did go by the gym today to check things out. The pool was nicer than I remembered and the gym was worse than I remembered. I also suddenly remembered I am not really a gym person anyway. All those machines other people have been sweating all over. (I hope that doesn't sound too shallow and self centered ) I can use my own weights at home. The guy said there would be no initiation fee and it would be ok if I parked my bike inside the foyer entryway thing. I just have to decide now if the pool by itself is worth it to me. Cycling and walking/running seem even more appealing than ever after my gym visit.


It's good to hear the reduction in meds Rocky, and you did say you were going to take it easier for a few days.
It's the same over here with people a lot more shallow people but as you say still a lot of goods out there.
Another things that happened, just after setting of after the visit, (I was only about 2 1/2 miles from home) there is a set of lights where I turn right, I am sure I heard some one in 4x4 behind shout get out of the way, this junction has a cycle box at it, and I am positioned toward the centre of the road. I did think about make it an issue but really couldn't be bothered. I was turning from Estcourt Rd onto Marlpit Ln


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What do you do with tubes with holes. Do puncture repair patches actually work when they're going up to 100PSI+ o do they just get detached



The patches are sqeezed between tube and tyre at 100psi+ They are not going anywhere.



AndyPeace said:


> 'm using a heart rate monitor to supplement this, mostly because of a childish love of electronic gadgets



Nothing childish about gadgets  I read a quote somewhere that said something like men never grow up, they just forget how to play. I just love my gadgets so much I can't imagine being happy without them. I don't think them as gadgets but cybernetic upgrades for all sorts of thing that humans just lack naturally, things like memmory, computation, access to information, biometrics etc. and resolve to some extent the most flawed system in the human brain which is when it comes to evaluating things. 

I proved myself that I don't have the capability to estimate effort and certainly not enough disciple to take it easy without external input. Reading precise numbers for things like cadence and HR is actually very helpful in teaching my subconatious refferences.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The patches are sqeezed between tube and tyre at 100psi+ They are not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just listen to your body, I know when I grunt "That f***ing hurts" or some such I know I am working, I also know when a ride is easy.
For example this climb yesterday I did @ 11.9mph with a h.r 147bpm, it still hurt, previous hr recording was 158bpm @ 10.5mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191#1108183353
I do have one between but forgot the hr monitor.
The other thing I have noticed that on a lot of segments at my speeds, and those around about the same speed who have h.r. data I seem in a lot of cases to have much lower h.r. I know too many factors to draw any conclusions. It did peak at 159bpm, not the highest on the ride that was 165bpm


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2013)

Well, not sure my easy day yesterday did much good. Had one of these days where you feel like the brakes are sticking on and you are wearing lead boots. 

Mind you, I pushed quite hard on a couple of segments early in the ride so that probably sapped my energy a bit for the remainder of the ride. Actually pinched a QOM which I was quite surprised about so that's some consolation for feeling like every mile was hard work. Even got on the first page of the riders that have done that segment 

http://app.strava.com/activities/59653406#1111310904


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, not sure my easy day yesterday did much good. Had one of these days where you feel like the brakes are sticking on and you are wearing lead boots.
> 
> Mind you, I pushed quite hard on a couple of segments early in the ride so that probably sapped my energy a bit for the remainder of the ride. Actually pinched a QOM which I was quite surprised about so that's some consolation for feeling like every mile was hard work. Even got on the first page of the riders that have done that segment
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59653406#1111310904


Well done on both counts Mo.
I knew these recovery rides were a fallacy, ( I think , but then I know very little) , mind I get days like that usually first thing in the morning, early afternoon, and evening, seriously usually when I haven't had a few days rest for a while like every day for 2 weeks, as you pointed out once about the difference, and it usually is the case, each time I have a few days up to a bout a week, there is some significant improvement some where, be it a reduction in H.R. or increase in speed, or even an increase in gear length for the same cadence, my data isn't really scientific
I ride pretty much the same amount of climbing about 47ft/mile.
Sundays Ride compared with yesterday.
Miles Avg Sp Eleva Ft/mile Cad Gear" Avg H.R Max H.R.
31.2 16.15 1420 45.47 82.5 66.19 137 158 
44 15.63 2131 48.5 82.5 63.67 135 165

The biggest difference I have noticed recently is the actual amount of time I am actually cycling when I am out this used to be 85-89% of the time, many reasons for this traffic seeing people and forgot to turn the unit off or rest it if a lengthy stay and record it as two rides ect, this month its up at 92% the visit last night didn't help, but the biggest reason for the increase, I am not stopping as much for a cig, this as for the most part been the reasons for the higher percentage and maybe the increase in avg speed. I have also for the most part of June not been in so much traffic either which helps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

A couple of charts, the first is my avg sp, but remember the early stuff was almost on flat routes.
Two trend lines.




This is H.R. since 4th of Jan, ignore the spike I do, a couple of days missing but it shows the trend.


----------



## Longshot (11 Jun 2013)

Big week for me this week. I went up Box Hill for the first time on the bike, mid way through a 30 mile trip. I managed to get up the zig zags in one hit. I appreciate that's small beer compared to many but I was pleased.

This morning, I did my first cycle commute into London - 25 miles, averaging 14 mph. Again, nothing outstanding but a big step up from where I started. I'll cycle back out again on Thursday night.


----------



## mfc1876 (11 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> One other point to note about my ride this evening, whilst replacing the tube, three cyclist passed and not one said anything, not even evening.


 

I never know whether to say anything to other cyclists when passing. I think it's because I don't feel like a 'proper cyclist' lol or I think I might interrupt their ride if they're timing themselves etc. On the other hand I do try to make eye contact and give a little nod and a smile and most of the time it's returned. If I saw someone on their own though at the side of the road fixing a puncture or something I definitely would stop and offer help. I guess that's the ex commercial tyre fitter in me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I never know whether to say anything to other cyclists when passing. I think it's because I don't feel like a 'proper cyclist' lol or I think I might interrupt their ride if they're timing themselves etc. On the other hand I do try to make eye contact and give a little nod and a smile and most of the time it's returned. If I saw someone on their own though at the side of the road fixing a puncture or something I definitely would stop and offer help. I guess that's the ex commercial tyre fitter in me.


You ride a bike your cyclist, mind I stop for car drivers in trouble. I cant always do anything, but it is a way of making sure at that point things are in hand and people are ok, and I am the one with mental issues regarding people, I sometimes think people that shout abuse at you for no reason are the ones that have.
I try not to get to hi rite with others that get things wrong unless its very dangerous.


----------



## sleaver (11 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did you get your gears sorted?


 
Sorry, only just seen this. I used the trimming function and that stopped the noise. I'll probably still look at re-indexing them though.

That said, I could do with a few extra lower gears for the hills


----------



## mfc1876 (11 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You ride a bike your cyclist, mind I stop for car drivers in trouble. I cant always do anything, but it is a way of making sure at that point things are in hand and people are ok, and I am the one with mental issues regarding people, I sometimes think people that shout abuse at you for no reason are the ones that have.
> I try not to get to hi rite with others that get things wrong unless its very dangerous.


 

I've never got this cyclist v driver thing anyway. I have a car as well as a bike so when you hear people say "bloody cyclists, they don't even pay road tax!" it's a load of crap cos I do lol! Even before I got on the bike I've always been of the mindset that cyclists have just as much right to the road as much as I (as a driver) do. I guess it's the same in all walks of life, there's normal people and there's a**eholes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I've never got this cyclist v driver thing anyway. I have a car as well as a bike so when you hear people say "bloody cyclists, they don't even pay road tax!" it's a load of crap cos I do lol! Even before I got on the bike I've always been of the mindset that cyclists have just as much right to the road as much as I (as a driver) do. I guess it's the same in all walks of life, there's normal people and there's a**eholes.


 
When in the car hate cyclists, when on the bike hate drivers.


----------



## mfc1876 (11 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When in the car hate cyclists, when on the bike hate drivers.


 
I suppose that's the easiest way.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> Big week for me this week. I went up Box Hill for the first time on the bike, mid way through a 30 mile trip. I managed to get up the zig zags in one hit. I appreciate that's small beer compared to many but I was pleased.
> 
> This morning, I did my first cycle commute into London - 25 miles, averaging 14 mph. Again, nothing outstanding but a big step up from where I started. I'll cycle back out again on Thursday night.



Well done. It's a fun hill climb I think, but definitely more fun after 30 miles!

An average of 14mph is also very good considering London traffic and lights etc. good job.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When in the car hate cyclists, when on the bike hate drivers.


I try not to hate anyone, though some peoples actions make it a little difficult..


mfc1876 said:


> I've never got this cyclist v driver thing anyway. I have a car as well as a bike so when you hear people say "bloody cyclists, they don't even *pay road tax*!" it's a load of crap cos I do lol! Even before I got on the bike I've always been of the mindset that cyclists have just as much right to the road as much as I (as a driver) do. I guess it's the same in all walks of life, there's normal people and there's a**eholes.


I personally don't at the moment, but the O.H. does on her car, nieces husband does, so that two lots in this household, I have driven or ridden most forms of transport, including flat bed wagons that needed to be roped and sheeted, no quick ratchet straps and curtainsider's. Most people are considerate even if you want to stereo type a driver the white van man, you get dicks in all forms of transports, what we have to do is understand what is going on around us (yea I get it wrong too) try and be understanding because mistakes happen, and shoot the arrogant ones.

Another thing about Road Tax, I believe (though may stand to be corrected) that most of the road tax goes to maintaining and improving major road/works and that local government funds a lot of the local roads (local B roads ect).
Just looked this up
_"*For trunk routes, Central Government pays 100% of their maintenance costs. For roads maintained by local authorities, Central Government will pay 50% of the costs for A-roads and 30% for B-roads, with the remaining cost of these (and the entire cost of unclassified roads) met by the local authority itself*._"
so as most cyclist wont be using trunk roads i.e. motorways or certain parts of the major A roads, one it's illegal, the others whilst in a lot of cases not illegal (A roads, unless prohibited at a local level ), extremely dangerous on some.
As for the rest A, B and unclassified are covered by local government, yes the cyclist does pay toward funding of those roads, through council tax, as these are the vast majority of roads cyclist ride on.
Next time someone says you dont pay road tax, just either explain this.
So the cyclist has every right to be on the road, (not cycle path) and to use that area around him/her to make progress in a safe manner, and if this includes closing down the road so you dont get squeezed than so be it.


----------



## s7ephanie (11 Jun 2013)

Yea - made it up a hill that has beaten me the last 3 times i tried it  and rode apprrox 45 Km today my longest yet without a stop over !! the last hill got me though, just before home i had to walk up, so thats my next challenge. i should sleep well tonight


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> Yea - made it up a hill that has beaten me the last 3 times i tried it  and rode apprrox 45 Km today my longest yet without a stop over !! the last hill got me though, just before home i had to walk up, so thats my next challenge. i should sleep well tonight


 
Well done!


----------



## Reece (11 Jun 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> Yea - made it up a hill that has beaten me the last 3 times i tried it  and rode apprrox 45 Km today my longest yet without a stop over !! the last hill got me though, just before home i had to walk up, so thats my next challenge. i should sleep well tonight


Nice one!


----------



## starthms (11 Jun 2013)

I am one happy cyclists.Quick ride after work only 14km i know but had an average 20.9 km i know they not big figures but only been at it for 4 weeks never thought me and "piggy" (bike name) would go that fast he he.

'http://app.strava.com/activities/59715832/embed/b9737a94303e2a993c34927f6fc4ee980e66934e'


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done. It's a fun hill climb I think, but definitely more fun after 30 miles!
> 
> An average of 14mph is also very good considering London traffic and lights etc. good job.


 
Fun hill climb, not three words i would ever use in that order tbh.


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jun 2013)

I might actually enjoy this slow HR based training. I planned to do 1.5 hours in Zone 2 but 28km later I wanted some more but decided to stick to the plan  Still using the MTB and pavements where possible at the moment until I get the hang of it but maybe next week I get the roadie out and see some speed comparison between the bikes at the same hart rate.

Really disappointed with my LBS, I have started the long and boring legal action process against them since it's been a month since they refused to replace my squeaky saddle under warranty. Latest development was the shop owner replacing the original Cannondale C3 seat post with a cheap non branded piece of garbage recovered probably from the back of their workshop all scratched and cut to size with a hacksaw, and had the nerve to argue that he had fixed the problem and used Cannondale parts  What a bunch ... Good thing I have two bikes


----------



## Reece (11 Jun 2013)

Tried the Tuesday evening chaingang ride for the first time tonight. I knew I'd get dropped but I didn't realise how quick the pace would be. 2/3's of the loop done and got dropped, the others just carried on like it was nothing haha.

Definitely out again next week, I reckon if I keep at it, it will be a great way to get fitter and increase pace. I was nervous of the chaingang routine looping front to back etc but was quite easy, just need to learn to pace it a bit better.

Ride is out to the loop, 2 loops then home: http://app.strava.com/activities/59786517


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I try not to hate anyone, though some peoples actions make it a little difficult..
> 
> I personally don't at the moment, but the O.H. does on her car, nieces husband does, so that two lots in this household, I have driven or ridden most forms of transport, including flat bed wagons that needed to be roped and sheeted, no quick ratchet straps and curtainsider's. Most people are considerate even if you want to stereo type a driver the white van man, you get dicks in all forms of transports, what we have to do is understand what is going on around us (yea I get it wrong too) try and be understanding because mistakes happen, and shoot the arrogant ones.
> 
> ...


 

Road Tax was abolished in 1937. Vehicle users pay Vehicle Excise Duty (VED) based on the emission category of their vehicle. This money goes straight to the treasury. The monies used for road maintenance, like everything paid for by local and national government, comes out of general taxation (council, VAT on goods etc etc) which we all pay.

I already pay for the roads I use, regardless of my driving a car anyway, and I would be delighted to pay VED on my cycle based on the same criteria as cars, in the end I would pay exactly the same as I pay now.

The Road Tax shout winds me up lol.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jun 2013)

Big challenge with wind coming up on Thursday and Saturday this week.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2637343?day=0

Mustn't let it be a cycling deterrent, it makes the good days easier to appreciate. Can feel manflu coming on though, which could be a problem.


----------



## stevey (12 Jun 2013)

Roadhump said:


> Big challenge with wind coming up on Thursday and Saturday this week.


 
Same here get through today and thats me finished for the week.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2013)

Yes, makes it a bit tougher doesn't it. Rained pretty much constantly this morning and lots of standing water on the roads but no wind so far. Saturday is looking both wet and windy here so that may be a chance to take a day off. Mind you, the legs are feeling really tired just now so may not last till Saturday


----------



## stevey (12 Jun 2013)

Most things i can put up with weather wise, but the wind is a killer


----------



## Longshot (12 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Most things i can put up with weather wise, but the wind is a killer


 

My cycle home on Thursday night looks like it may take a while as I'm heading west the whole way!


----------



## stevey (12 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> My cycle home on Thursday night looks like it may take a while as I'm heading west the whole way!


 

Good luck with that dude


----------



## stevey (12 Jun 2013)

Might go and have a look at this over the next few days what do you all think??

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/orbea-a...a/bikes-components-bikewear/fcp-product/48876


----------



## mfc1876 (12 Jun 2013)

Did a ride again last night, same route as my last 2 times out as I've set myself a small goal of covering 50 miles this week. I've done 21 and a half so far but not sure if I'm out tonight yet. Slightly slower time last night but it was a bit windy and I stayed in the 11mph average speed category (11.2mph) so I'm happy with that!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2013)

Strava has gone loopy! It thinks I have done over 1,000km this month and 25 hours of the time based challenge! In fact I have done 600km and 8.5 hours of the challenge. I suspect it is due to the upload problems on Monday morning and it has counted every attempted upload. Going to have to manually track where I really am until they fix it.


----------



## mfc1876 (12 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Might go and have a look at this over the next few days what do you all think??
> 
> http://www.cyclesurgery.com/orbea-a...a/bikes-components-bikewear/fcp-product/48876


 

I don't know much about specs n that but it looks very nice! There are some Carrera road bikes that have been on offer in Halfords for a bit now, gone from around £600 to around £300 - £350, are they any good? They had a Carrera TDF for £349 but that's just gone back up to £599. I've been eyeing this one up, not that I can afford it yet even on offer but I keep looking at it anyway lol!


----------



## Reece (12 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I don't know much about specs n that but it looks very nice! There are some Carrera road bikes that have been on offer in Halfords for a bit now, gone from around £600 to around £300 - £350, are they any good? They had a Carrera TDF for £349 but that's just gone back up to £599. I've been eyeing this one up, not that I can afford it yet even on offer but I keep looking at it anyway lol!


The carrera bikes always seem to be on offer and always have a slight price increase before an offer. I have a carrera MTB and is good for what it is (got it very cheap). I've heard the road bikes are great entry level but most people go on about the triban more. Also heard people outgrow the carrera pretty quick and want to upgrade pretty soon after when they get hooked on road cycling. 

If you got a great deal 2nd hand is get it to see how you like road bike. If not get a Btwin triban or save a little more for an entry level giant/trek/specialized etc.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I don't know much about specs n that but it looks very nice! There are some Carrera road bikes that have been on offer in Halfords for a bit now, gone from around £600 to around £300 - £350, are they any good? They had a Carrera TDF for £349 but that's just gone back up to £599. I've been eyeing this one up, not that I can afford it yet even on offer but I keep looking at it anyway lol!


The way that Halfords do their pricing is a bit sneaky (in my opinion) in that the bikes are put at the high price long enough to meet the requirements of sales law, but then put "on offer" at a much lower price to make it look like you are getting a massive bargain.

The offer prices are usually more like the true value of the bikes.

Do you have a Decathlon store in easy reach? Their Triban models are well specced for the money and have a lot of fans.

Last year's red Triban 3 was considered to be probably the best value bike below £500.


----------



## mfc1876 (12 Jun 2013)

I've seen a few people on here mention Triban's now. I've seen Giant mentioned a few times too. I'll have a look at them. Cheers.


----------



## Puddles (12 Jun 2013)

Today, I beat Nemesis #1 The trip to the local PYO farm shops a 5.3 mile round trip in the wind & rain complete with child trailer, 2 y/o & the usual harmonica encouragement 

The way there is all up hill, not steep but a gentle slope all the way there, the upside is that it is downhill all the way home, which with full panniers & boot of fruit & veg is a very good thing.

I have no idea what speed I travelled at nor how long the actual ride took, as we shopped & chatted about when strawberries would be ready & also stopped at the post office & did passport things.

I do know I must have gathered a fair turn of speed at some points, judging by the whooping from the trailer and the shouts of Hee Ha (Yee Ha) Mama which are usually reserved for the speed her Grandad gets with her on his electric bike!

Nemesis #2 is the supermarket which is the same distance, in the same direction just a different turning near the end.

Nemesis # 3 is the Further away country park & is 4.1 miles away (All up hill again)


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I've seen a few people on here mention Triban's now. I've seen Giant mentioned a few times too. I'll have a look at them. Cheers.


Yes, have a look here;

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


----------



## mfc1876 (12 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes, have a look here;
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


 

Been looking for the last couple of hours and set my heart on one of those now. I see they also do them in white (think I prefer white) but both colours are out of stock. Checked ebay and there were 3 on there but because there's a wait of (according to one guy) 'months' to get one, they're not much cheaper than buying a new one. Can't afford one yet anyway as I say. I just like to decide on one, then look at it every now and then and dream of the day I can get it.


----------



## MaxInc (12 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> Been looking for the last couple of hours and set my heart on one of those now. I see they also do them in white (think I prefer white) but both colours are out of stock. Checked ebay and there were 3 on there but because there's a wait of (according to one guy) 'months' to get one, they're not much cheaper than buying a new one. Can't afford one yet anyway as I say. I just like to decide on one, then look at it every now and then and dream of the day I can get it.



I think the red ones with Shimano shifters are being discontinued and being replaced by the white ones with SRAM shifters. Also the red model has a carbon fork compared to aluminium fork on the white one. I've been today in Decathlon Lakeside and I've seen them on display (white model) and must say they look pretty nice.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2013)

As above ^^^ The white Triban 3 is a lower spec compared to last years. You don't get the carbon fork and the shifters and derailleurs are Microshift (not SRAM) rather than the Shimano fitted to the red one.

Specs here: Link


----------



## stevey (12 Jun 2013)

Was looking at triban as well but they are as rare as rocking horse s**t so just keep saving and see what comes mind tot i do like the orbea


----------



## mfc1876 (12 Jun 2013)

Oh right, I want the red one now then lol! I think my nearest Decathlon store was Sheffield. Bit of a trip but I'd go get one if I had the cash and they had one in stock. I'll go for road tyres on the cheap mountain bike for now. 

Edit: There's a red one available in the Warrington store lol


----------



## sleaver (12 Jun 2013)

Well, I'm officially stupid on several counts!

1) Had a cough recently but as I felt fine other than that I went for a ride. 30k later and it felt like I had swallowed barbwire and after going to bed at 10, I woke up at midnight in a cold sweet. I'm stubborn though so that's my excuse. 
2) I drive past a road that's closed every day but you can get around it on a bike. So I thought coming from the other direction wouldn't be a problem. Nope, no getting past at the other end. 
3) Another closed road but I could get around it by walking on the grass verge. Tried to clip back in but spent the next 10 minutes sitting on a wall picking mud out of the cleats with sticks that kept breaking because they were wet from rain.

Then one last one, first time clip less yesterday and had two moments. First was outside my front door. Clipped in my right foot and it was at a 6 o'clock position. Pushed off with my left and 'oh dear, can't pedal . Second was at a junction and I already had my left foot unclipped. I had to stop for a car but I must have had my weight to the right and whoops. Ended up with a small scratch on the right pedal and on on the RD. Not to pleased but at the end of the day it could have been worse I suppose.

Anyway, ended up with this and I found I was using higher gears with the new pedals.

http://app.strava.com/activities/59767079

During the ride I had a bit of a pain on the inside of my left knee and then today it feels stiff soft of behind the knee cap at the top but I have had problems with my left knee before I started cycling. I've heard that clip less pedals can cause knee pain so could it be that or should I see how the next ride (after I've got over what ever I've got) goes or should I look at moving the cleats? If I should move the cleats, how do you know what direction to move them in?


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jun 2013)

Cycled home in THE WORST RAIN EVER  it was horrible, and windy. Frankly I'm amazed people use these bikes, they are stupid. The wind also didn't help. I might try 70+miles on saturday to make up for being such a pansy today

http://app.strava.com/activities/59935134


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cycled home in THE WORST RAIN EVER  it was horrible, and windy. Frankly I'm amazed people use these bikes, they are stupid. The wind also didn't help. I might try 70+miles on saturday to make up for being such a pansy today
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/59935134


Rain on it's own isn't too bad, but not with wind  Pretty steady rain here this morning too with a lot of puddly roads but no wind. Hope it is better for you on Saturday.........you big pansy!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Well, I'm officially stupid on several counts!
> 
> 1) Had a cough recently but as I felt fine other than that I went for a ride. 30k later and it felt like I had swallowed barbwire and after going to bed at 10, I woke up at midnight in a cold sweet. I'm stubborn though so that's my excuse.
> 2) I drive past a road that's closed every day but you can get around it on a bike. So I thought coming from the other direction wouldn't be a problem. Nope, no getting past at the other end.
> ...


 

Buy some SH56 multi-release cleats; no more clipless moments!


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Well, I'm officially stupid on several counts!
> 
> 1) Had a cough recently but as I felt fine other than that I went for a ride. 30k later and it felt like I had swallowed barbwire and after going to bed at 10, I woke up at midnight in a cold sweet. I'm stubborn though so that's my excuse.
> 
> I was just about to go out, even though I have had a chesty cough for a couple of days, but reading your post has convinced me that discretion is the better part of valour, so a night in watching TV it is instead!!


----------



## Roadhump (12 Jun 2013)

That didn't quite work as it was supposed to ;-(


----------



## RWright (12 Jun 2013)

I got the point, and agree with you.


----------



## AndyPeace (12 Jun 2013)

Did another training ride tonight, which I came back from feeling refreshed. Not my best speed at 14.1mph for around 20 miles but it did include very gentle riding to warm up and cool down. Came across a few deer near a castle ruin, who dashed along parallel with the road but deep into a large meadow. Weather's been pretty kind to me today, dodged the worse of the rain and caught a tailwind to work- which had lulled on my return journey  Was a little drissly tonight and a fair wind at times but warm and I'm glad I got out!


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2013)

Happy Birthday @stevey


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


Awww, happy birthday. Hope you have a great day.........and yes, have some cake to fuel your ride tomorrow


----------



## starthms (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


 

Happy bday !!!!!


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


Happy Birthday to You!
What time are you cutting the cake?	
Please send Postcode so I don't miss out out on CAKE.


----------



## MaxInc (13 Jun 2013)

Happy Birthday Steve, hope you get lots of presents


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Happy Birthday to You!
> What time are you cutting the cake?
> Please send Postcode so I don't miss out out on CAKE.


 
Blimey calm down @BrianEvesham  i'll take a pic for you (if i decide to have one)....


----------



## RWright (13 Jun 2013)

Happy Birthday Stevey. Don't burn the house down trying to light all those candles.


----------



## boybiker (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


 
Happy birthday .

The weather here is pretty windy and I'm having my tooth out this afternoon . Hopefully the weather will pick up so I can get some rides in!


----------



## Ciar (13 Jun 2013)

Happy birthday mate 

did my usual weekly turbo with my training blokey, this time much more painful from the getgo, he's upped the pressure on the turbo, the whole ride is now like riding through treacle!

Route: Turbo 11/06/13
Activity: Cycle
Started: 11 Jun 2013 19:00:44
Ride Time: 44:19
Stopped Time: 0:48
Distance: 9.89 miles
Average Speed: 13.38 mph
Fastest Speed: 20.13 mph
Ascent: 0 feet
Descent: 0 feet
Calories: 817
Average Cadence: 86 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 104 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid

Really do need to start using a HR, as this doesn't really give you a clue to the pain


----------



## mfc1876 (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


 

Many happy returns of the day mate!


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jun 2013)

Happy Birthday @stevey, hope you have a nice lazy day!!


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jun 2013)

Yeahh 16st 12lbs today first time under 17st for a long long time (see sig for blobby start weight).

Might have to hold off on that cake @stevey


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeahh 16st 12lbs today first time under 17st for a long long time (see sig for blobby start weight).
> 
> Might have to hold off on that cake @stevey


 
Great stuff Brian


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeahh 16st 12lbs today first time under 17st for a long long time (see sig for blobby start weight).
> 
> Might have to hold off on that cake @stevey


 
3st + thats some great going @BrianEvesham...  Re: the cake Mrs gonna make one in a bit gooey choc fudge cake, what the hell its my day post pics up later...... P.s no alcohol at all and its not bothered me one jot also managed to pusuade O/H to walk around bike shop


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> 3st + thats some great going @BrianEvesham...  Re: the cake Mrs gonna make one in a bit gooey choc fudge cake, what the hell its my day post pics up later...... P.s no alcohol at all and its not bothered me one jot also managed to pusuade O/H to walk around bike shop


Mmmmmm, gooey chocolate fudge cake sounds heaven 

Is the walk around the bike shop to look for a bike for your wife? Hope so. Time we had a few more ladies in here.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeahh 16st 12lbs today first time under 17st for a long long time (see sig for blobby start weight).
> 
> Might have to hold off on that cake @stevey


 
Great work, you'll make wiggins look chunky soon


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Is the walk around the bike shop to look for a bike for your wife? Hope so. Time we had a few more ladies in here.


 
You put us to shame as it is! I don't want any more girls on here embarrassing us men, you'll make us look stupid


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmmmm, gooey chocolate fudge cake sounds heaven
> 
> Is the walk around the bike shop to look for a bike for your wife? Hope so. Time we had a few more ladies in here.


 
No sorry Mo she has her bike this http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.escape.3.red/11838/56826/ i was looking for me gonna get me a road bike just saving takes so bloody long.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> No sorry Mo she has her bike this http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.escape.3.red/11838/56826/ i was looking for me gonna get me a road bike just saving takes so bloody long.


 
Does LBS offer interest free credit?


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Complete day off today as its my birthday off out somewhere with the lady might even push the boat out and have some cake, hope the weather isn't to bad were you all are and enjoy your riding.


 
Happy birthday


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You put us to shame as it is! I don't want any more girls on here embarrassing us men, you'll make us look stupid


Ha, ha........be hard pushed to call me a girl any more, but thanks


----------



## RWright (13 Jun 2013)

I got my riding in early today. It is hot but there is supposed to be a rough storm heading this way and it is forecast to hit late this afternoon or evening. It is supposed to cool things back down some. From now until October if I mention cool or cooler, that will be a good thing. 

I think (and hope) that I got my heart rate monitor sorted, it was giving some weird readings. I think it was just sliding down too far. I tightened it up a little and pulled it up some and it seems to be working much better.

I just pushed some taller gears today and cruised, nothing really interesting happened, well, unless you count that kid I saw using the opossum road kill on the shoulder of the road as a ramp for launching his mountain bike jumps as interesting. In a way I did find it a little interesting because I haven't been around younger kids in quite a while, since my nieces were younger. So I really don't know much about kids mentality these days. I didn't really know if that was normal behavior for kids or if I was just witnessing a future serial killer in the making. At least it gave me something to think about, now just trying to forget it will be the hard part.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I got my riding in early today. It is hot but there is supposed to be a rough storm heading this way and it is forecast to hit late this afternoon or evening. It is supposed to cool things back down some. From now until October if I mention cool or cooler, that will be a good thing.


Saw your ride on Strava. 90 degrees! That is certainly hot. Doubt Scotland will ever get that


----------



## RWright (13 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Saw your ride on Strava. 90 degrees! That is certainly hot. Doubt Scotland will ever get that


 
That is why I got out before noon, it is going up to 95 they say. 90 I can deal with ok. 95 changes things a lot.


----------



## boybiker (13 Jun 2013)

This is the best part of the day now down here!

I am now less one wisdom tooth but they said not to do any cycling for the next 48 hours until the wound heals up . And for the record it was fooking painful!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> This is the best part of the day now down here!
> 
> I am now less one wisdom tooth but they said not to do any cycling for the next 48 hours until the wound heals up . And for the record it was fooking painful!


Sound advice.....and be really careful with the socket. No vigorous rinsing. I ended up with a dry socket and ended up in bad pain for around a week.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Jun 2013)

Well my back is feeling a load better, so give it a couple more days and I should be back on track.
These days if you take a couple of days off you can be a hundred miles behind in the challenges


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

@BrianEvesham here ya go mate 

 Home made birthday cake absolutly delicious  now i cannot move


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Does LBS offer interest free credit?


 

Yes it does but being as we are saving for a mortgage i have to save x amount each month, new bike over own house hard to win that argument


----------



## MaxInc (13 Jun 2013)

Keeping to my new structured training, took the road bike out for an hour on a similar route (hill wise) to the one I took two days ago and only managed about 2mph faster for a similar effort based on the same heart rate zone. Expected a bit more to be honest but maybe the strong winds had something to do it. Don't blame the wind entirely since it was a circular route so I had it blow from all directions. 

It's nice to see miles piling up efortesly and certainly a great feeling to feel fresh and not tired after a ride. Next week should be more interested with spinning sessions and some "jumps" mixed in. The most difficult part having the discipline not to push and go slow when you feel strongly the opossite.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> This is the best part of the day now down here!
> 
> I am now less one wisdom tooth but they said not to do any cycling for the next 48 hours until the wound heals up . And for the record it was fooking painful!


 
Don't eat mince for a while, I got a piece straight in my socket, ending up with a torch in one hand and tweezers in the other to get the bleeder out.


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Keeping to my new structured training, took the road bike out for an hour on a similar route (hill wise) to the one I took two days ago and only managed about 2mph faster for a similar effort based on the same heart rate zone. Expected a bit more to be honest but maybe the strong winds had something to do it. Don't blame the wind entirely since it was a circular route so I had it blow from all directions.
> 
> It's nice to see miles piling up efortesly and certainly a great feeling to feel fresh and not tired after a ride. Next week should be more interested with spinning sessions and some "jumps" mixed in. The most difficult part having the discipline not to push and go slow when you feel strongly the opossite.


 
What schedule are you following? I'm just giving structured training a bit of a taste, following the Britsh Cycling seven week panic plan(not that I am panicked in any way, it was just the shortest schedule). I'm not expecting a big difference over that time, though a little evidence that my heart is working more efficiently would beam me. I am finding the wind less of an issue, since my goals are based on heart rates not speed...but likewise find it difficult to stay in a low effort. I guess with practice it will sort itself out...I think my body is just trying to get back to it's normal pace. It's the first week of the program and already I'm feeling like a caged tiger.


----------



## RWright (13 Jun 2013)

When I had my wisdom teeth removed all I did for the first two days after was lay on the couch drinking beer and taking Percodan. The ex wife was nice though, she would bring me beer so I didn't have to get off the couch, don't think I could have anyway, That is not a recommendation btw. I didn't drink a lot of beers and maybe none the first day. I sure was glad to have those pain killers though.

Two days will pass in no time, you will be back on the road.


----------



## MaxInc (13 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> What schedule are you following?


 
I bought a book on the tablet for £1.99 called *Cycling for Sport* https://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/cycling-for-sport/id559775331?mt=11 It is pretty basic aimed at beginners but is a good start since it doesn't get too technical and it's easy to read and understand. It covers on road and off road cycling but second part is dedicated to nutrition and training and covers 3 Basic training programs for Endurance, Speed and Climbing as well as Weight training for cyclists. Each training program has various elements / exercises and it's all based on heart rate zone and perceived exertion. Has a 4 week training schedule for beginners which can be repeated until you get to the intermediate stage where a more detailed 8 week plan can be applied in preparation for a sportive event.


----------



## RWright (13 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> What schedule are you following? I'm just giving structured training a bit of a taste, following the Britsh Cycling seven week panic plan(not that I am panicked in any way, it was just the shortest schedule). I'm not expecting a big difference over that time, though a little evidence that my heart is working more efficiently would beam me. I am finding the wind less of an issue, since my goals are based on heart rates not speed...but likewise find it difficult to stay in a low effort. I guess with practice it will sort itself out...I think my body is just trying to get back to it's normal pace. It's the first week of the program and already I'm feeling like a caged tiger.


 
I noticed you mentioned you were having spikes in your heart rates again. I read that antistatic spray sprayed inside your jersey around the monitor area can help a lot. I don't think the spray is very expensive either. Not sure where you would get it from but I don't think it is hard to find.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> @BrianEvesham here ya go mate
> 
> Home made birthday cake absolutly delicious  now i cannot move


Just finished my evening meal, but would find a space for a slice.
Any chance you could post a slice out?


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just finished my evening meal, but would find a space for a slice.
> Any chance you could post a slice out?


 
Might get a bit messy.


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

What the hell has happened to strava lost all the people i follow on there now have to find them all again....


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I noticed you mentioned you were having spikes in your heart rates again. I read that antistatic spray sprayed inside your jersey around the monitor area can help a lot. I don't think the spray is very expensive either. Not sure where you would get it from but I don't think it is hard to find.


There seems like oddles of the stuff of ebay and amazon. I googeled it a bit more and a simple antistatic spray can be made from 2 table spoons of fabric softner and a cup of water mixed into a spray bottle...I shall give it a try.


----------



## paulw1969 (13 Jun 2013)

Happy birthday Stevey.....sorry but that piece of cake need to be at least twice the size i'm afraid....its your birthday after all.

Went on my first club ride last Sunday. I had been out on a couple of sedate social rides these last few weeks (20 milers) and got a little more used to riding in a group. Decided to join a friend on one of the steady club rides. Weather was cool and a little breezy....up at 5:30 so I could fuel up (learnt from my last longer ride I posted about earlier in this thread that I would need to fuel up properly) with some porridge for a 8.00 leave to the meet point and set off at 8:30. I would estimate about 20 riders, we split up a little into the ride to take short and long routes, we took the long route. Route was to up around the Newark area and back again and fairly flat. I spent most of my time at the back of the group. 80 miles and just under 5 hrs in the saddle, it was a good ride which I enjoyed more because I prepared properly so felt pleasantly tired rather than totally wasted as on my previous longer ride....less climbing on this ride as well. The pace was ok apart from a couple of instances. I think it is actually easier riding in a group...rather than on your own. 
New distance record....next goal is the century hopefully in a few weeks time.


----------



## mfc1876 (13 Jun 2013)

Stepped up to 15 miles tonight. 15.66 to be precise in 1hr 26m 40s at an average speed of 10.8mph. I'm pleased with that as it was windy tonight and it felt like it was in my face most of the way, I'm sure it changes direction when I do! I'd have been ecstatic if I could have kept my average in the 11's but not to worry. Definitely gonna change those nobbly tyres as soon as I can.

847 calories burned so that'll make up for that fairy cake I ate earlier, the Mrs has been baking.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> ! I'd have been ecstatic if I could have kept my average in the 11's but not to worry.


 
I remember thinking the same, not too long ago either. I just got faster because I rode more.

Doing well, so keep up the good work


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes much appreciated


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes much appreciated


That cake looks nice! Hope you had a good day!


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> That cake looks nice! Hope you had a good day!



I did thanks andy my o/h does make extremly nice cakes that's what got us into trouble in the first instance... To much cake lol. Back on track tomorrow though.


----------



## mfc1876 (14 Jun 2013)

There was a couple of inclines I've been pushing hard to get up on my route but tonight they just seemed so much easier, caused me to raise me eyebrows! Seen a few similar comments from others saying this too. Nice when you see little signs of progress. I've lost a few pounds too, 13st 12lbs when I started and tonight I'm 13st 6lbs.


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> There seems like oddles of the stuff of ebay and amazon. I googeled it a bit more and a simple antistatic spray can be made from 2 table spoons of fabric softner and a cup of water mixed into a spray bottle...I shall give it a try.


 
When I was in my Senior year of high school I ran a printing press at my neighbors printing shop. We would use the spray there because certain types of paper and conditions would cause static problems. If you know a local printer you could possibly ask them. Good luck with it, my strap is still giving me problems. Time to call Garmin and start taking names.  I have read that Garmin has very good customer support. I am about to find out.


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

I decided I would deal with the storms this afternoon by sleeping thru them. I woke up later on to what I imagine sounded a lot like a B 52 carpet bombing. I think it was just the last of thunder of the storm passing. I went outside and it was much cooler, with leaves all over the place and tree limbs on the ground. My decision to wait until Friday to mow the lawn looked like a very wise one, even if the grass was getting pretty shabby looking. 

About ten minutes later I notice some blue sky and the sun trying to come out. Five minutes later sun was out and the roads were drying even though there was very little wind.. I was originally going to take a walk but with this weather change I decided to do my normal 10 mile track. The temperature was low and it felt really good so it seemed like a good time to unleash the power and fury of the Blue meteor. The only traffic light I have to deal with was out due to the storm and traffic was light, this was a good chance to legally blast that intersection like never before, so naturally, I did. 

Traffic was very light so no shoulder hugging today. I blasted to the half way mark and knew I was on one of the best paces for me ever. I was actually 16 seconds slower than my best time to half way but today was different, I had no wind assist, that meant no wind resist on the return.  Good timing and light traffic at the return point made it very smooth and I was out of the saddle quickly building back up the momentum. I had a good ride going and knew it, I was feeling good so I kept the pace up nice until about a mile and a half from home. In the 20 minutes or so since I had passed thru earlier, utility crews had closed the road.  This was one of those points in your life where common sense vs. Strava.....Strava won. I could see they were still letting traffic go by in the lane coming toward me so I went thru the cones. It was still light out and I could see the utility trucks about a quarter mile away and everything going on. I approached with caution and got by the actual work section and no one even thought twice about me going by. I would never have risked anyone getting hurt and they knew that anyone on a bicycle would have had to face a lot of miles to get around the detour. I got home with a new PR on my ten mile track. I beat my old time by a minute and 31 seconds. And it was not all due to the traffic light being out. I may or may not have blown thru that light once or twice on some of the other rides.  http://app.strava.com/activities/60201018#1123802740

It was a fun day, the only thing I was not able to accomplish was taking a KOM on a short segment from this hot shot Cat 1 rider that is now training out in Colorado. He got the KOM a couple of years ago, before I even started to Strava. He is from the next City north of me and I follow him on Strava, just to see how the big boys ride (and it is very impressive) .I noticed he is back in the area, I guess for summer break from college and I wanted to take the KOM while he is back, so he can have an easy shot at riding over to retake it (there is no doubt he could) but it would be fun to make him have to do it if he even wants it.  I knew if I went after it today I had a good chance of messing up my 10 mile ride. I also think I might need a little wind assist to take it. 

Oh and one more thing while I am rambling (I am still pumped up from my ride)
I log everything I eat and my exercise on myfitnesspal.com. The highlight of my day was adding a new category to my exercise list:
Bicycling, 16-20 mph, very fast (cycling, biking, bike riding)
I have never used that category before even though some of my rides have been a little over 16. Todays ride made me decide to add it. That category also adds more calories to my daily allowence


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Jun 2013)

Good morning folks

Has anybody heard of RiTMO? Apparently it's a way of comparing cycling abilities, like a golf handicap. I've never heard of it before, and wondered if it was worth signing up for (free) or if its just another thing to sync to for no point and more emails into my inbox?

http://www.cyclingweekly.cc/ritmo

All thoughts welcome

Have a good day. Just one appointment today (supposed to be my day off, but, oops, I appear to have fitted somebody in) then lunch with a friend, followed, hopefully, by a decent ride as I'm away this weekend so can't fit my 'long ride' in around visiting the folks


----------



## MaxInc (14 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I log everything I eat and my exercise on myfitnesspal.com. The highlight of my day was adding a new category to my exercise list:
> Bicycling, 16-20 mph, very fast (cycling, biking, bike riding)
> I have never used that category before even though some of my rides have been a little over 16. Todays ride made me decide to add it. That category also adds more calories to my daily allowence



I love these days when you wake up and feel like you can take over the world, congrats on your PR and new category! Out of curiosity, how does MyFitnessPal calorie estimation compare to Strava's?


----------



## MaxInc (14 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Has anybody heard of RiTMO? Apparently it's a way of comparing cycling abilities, like a golf handicap. I've never heard of it before, and wondered if it was worth signing up for (free) or if its just another thing to sync to for no point and more emails into my inbox?



That's probably something I could do without. Not sure how good it would be to me having a website reminding me that I suck every time I upload a new route ... lol. Walking hills and being scalped is bad enough but I least I can imagine of the other riders as humanoids and feel better about myself and how awesome I am )


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> Has anybody heard of RiTMO? Apparently it's a way of comparing cycling abilities, like a golf handicap. I've never heard of it before, and wondered if it was worth signing up for (free) or if its just another thing to sync to for no point and more emails into my inbox?


I think the general concensus is that it is a bit of a gimmick designed to get you to subscribe to their training plans.

Enjoy your ride later. Just had a quick 33 miles just now before the wind really gets going. Was bad enough as it was. I know I sound like a broken record but I really hate the wind.


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> Has anybody heard of RiTMO? Apparently it's a way of comparing cycling abilities, like a golf handicap. I've never heard of it before, and wondered if it was worth signing up for (free) or if its just another thing to sync to for no point and more emails into my inbox?
> 
> ...


 
Looks interesting, I signed up, imported May and June data. I am a 13.7. It was a pretty painless process but I entered a challenge that went thru May and June. When I first connected to my Strava account the default transfer did not go back all the way to May 1, only to mid May. I could not see a way to make it import the other two weeks from Strava so I imported those two weeks from the records on my home pc. If anyone imports from Strava they may want to consider how far back you want to go, save an extra step I had to do, it was pretty painless but since I am lazy...just saying. It may save a couple of minutes of someone's life or something.


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think the general concensus is that it is a bit of a gimmick designed to get you to subscribe to their training plans.
> 
> Enjoy your ride later. Just had a quick 33 miles just now before the wind really gets going. Was bad enough as it was. I know I sound like a broken record but I really hate the wind.


 
I went up to 18th on the mile muncher challenge. I want to win me some free stuff !


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I love these days when you wake up and feel like you can take over the world, congrats on your PR and new category! Out of curiosity, how does MyFitnessPal calorie estimation compare to Strava's?


 

About double , with the amount of riding I am doing I try to leave at least 1000 calories on the table per day, on the short ride days or no ride days that I get hungry I will eat all the calories and once in a while a few hundred more. On the long ride days that I am not very hungry I have left over 3000 calories at the table but that seldom happens either way. Leaving about 1000 on the table every day seems to be working for me, I am down 36 lbs. since Jan 1. I am still bad about sugars, I go over on them every day almost . Sodium is hard to stay under also, very hard.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I went up to 18th on the mile muncher challenge. I want to win me some free stuff !


OK. You convinced me. Entered it too.  I never win anything though!


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> OK. You convinced me. Entered it too.  I never win anything though!


 
Neither do I but you cain't win if you ain't in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> What the hell has happened to strava lost all the people i follow on there now have to find them all again....


 
It uploaded one of my rides 8 times earlier in the week, and gave me all the digital badges it thought I had earned. Still have them despite deleting the rogue rides.



Mo1959 said:


> OK. You convinced me. Entered it too.  I never win anything though!


 
You need to have a rest, it is killing me trying to catch your time up!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> There was a couple of inclines I've been pushing hard to get up on my route but tonight they just seemed so much easier, caused me to raise me eyebrows! Seen a few similar comments from others saying this too. Nice when you see little signs of progress. I've lost a few pounds too, 13st 12lbs when I started and tonight I'm 13st 6lbs.


 
You started at the weight I am aiming for! Only another 7 pound to go and I will have hit it.


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It uploaded one of my rides 8 times earlier in the week, and gave me all the digital badges it thought I had earned. Still have them despite deleting the rogue rides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It uploaded one of my rides 8 times earlier in the week, and gave me all the digital badges it thought I had earned. Still have them despite deleting the rogue rides.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have a rest, it is killing me trying to catch your time up!


Get yourself out tomorrow then..........I'm having a day off  Supposed to be very wet and quite windy anyway so as good a day as any. Legs are needing it.


----------



## MaxInc (14 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> About double , with the amount of riding I am doing I try to leave at least 1000 calories on the table per day.


 
This seems more consistent with the readings I get from Cyclemeter app which varies from 1.5x to 1.8x compared to what Strava's estimates. The biggest gap on Strava appears when switching between bikes with the MTB more inline with Cyclemeter and the road bike quite a bit off. I would expect a similar amount +/- 10% given the same amount of time and effort regardless of bike used even if the road bike will take me further due to increased efficiency.


----------



## Jon89 (14 Jun 2013)

hi everyone, got a road bike and started cycling around 2 months ago. At first i was just doing a 5k loop at around 12/13mph, not got much time for cycling now but I commute to work 20 miles round trip and I'm going a lot quicker.
Here's my most recent commute that i recorded, uphill as well 
http://app.strava.com/activities/59898096


----------



## RWright (14 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> This seems more consistent with the readings I get from Cyclemeter app which varies from 1.5x to 1.8x compared to what Strava's estimates. The biggest gap on Strava appears when switching between bikes with the MTB more inline with Cyclemeter and the road bike quite a bit off. I would expect a similar amount +/- 10% given the same amount of time and effort regardless of bike used even if the road bike will take me further due to increased efficiency.


 
I know a lot of people think even Strava's calorie allowance is high. I don't pay much attention to Strava's calorie numbers since I started with MFP first and just sort of got it working for me. Losing weight quickly is not something I am after. MFP makes no bike weight allowance, I think it just uses my weight along with time and speed. The amount of weight that I lose is much less than their little predicted loss thing they show after you have entered all the daily info.

I may start looking into other more sophisticated training and diet programs later on down the road. I am going to give what I am doing one year ( I mean since I started riding again, this will be this August) before I even start to really think a lot about it. I like it simple like I have it now. I also don't really have any racing aspirations or other long term cycling goals other than to possibly credit card tour or maybe even light camping and be able to do up to 100 miles a day (if necessary ) on reasonable terrain. I also may eventually want be able to do some riding on the Blue Ridge Parkway. it is beautiful up there, one of the few places that I have seen roads constructed to be part of nature, it makes me feel great just driving on it but it is a monster, you need to be willing and able to climb.


----------



## mfc1876 (14 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You started at the weight I am aiming for! Only another 7 pound to go and I will have hit it.


 

I'm only 5ft 8in tall at a push (5'7 and a halfish) so I'm right on or just over the line between normal and obese or whatever it is lol!


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

Popped back to new LBS bought a new helmet 

Also had a ride on my very first road bike test run it was on this http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/co...3773_focus_culebro_50_trp_road_bike_2013.jpeg and i must say WOW what a difference from road to MTB bit wobbly to start and trying to figure out the gears, so light so fast good accleration in a short space did i say mention WOW.

It was a bit of a baptism of fire really took it outside got my feet in the toe clips eventually  then the heavens opened i got soaked but there was no way i was getting off  They also had this which i didn't test ride but will do next time, quite like the look of it as well http://www.wigglestatic.com/product-media/5360080013/raleigh-revenio1-2013.jpg?w=2000&h=2000&a=7. O/H is going to talk to the boss on monday about C2W scheme see if he will agree.  overall a most satisfying and enjoyable if short experience .


----------



## morrisman (14 Jun 2013)

So the sun started shining so went out for a 26.5 mile ride, mostly flatish so averaged best ever 13.5mph. Feeling really chuffed til I relaised it was only slightly better than the winner of the London Marathon and he didn't have a bike


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

Ok guys i need your advice slight change of plan i have been given the go-ahead to go and get my road bike tomorrow (much deliberation) its prob between these two your advice would be invaluable

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/focus-culebro-5-compact-road-bike-id73305.html

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Raleigh-Revenio-1-2013-Road-Bike_60752.htm#Tab_ProdDetailInfoReviews

Many thanks


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Ok guys i need your advice slight change of plan i have been given the go-ahead to go and get my road bike tomorrow (much deliberation) its prob between these two your advice would be invaluable
> 
> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/focus-culebro-5-compact-road-bike-id73305.html
> 
> ...


 
What are the specs of the groupset? The focus also has red bits


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Ok guys i need your advice slight change of plan i have been given the go-ahead to go and get my road bike tomorrow (much deliberation) its prob between these two your advice would be invaluable
> 
> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/focus-culebro-5-compact-road-bike-id73305.html
> 
> ...


Focus if it was me. Better range of gears if you intend to head for the hills. Plus point for the Raleigh is a carbon fork mind you.........sorry not much help


----------



## JackyH (14 Jun 2013)

Hi guys and girls, got my first bike in 20 years yesterday, an ariel specialized sport and to say I loved it is an understatement...after half an hour it was like I'd never been away, didn't time it but clocked up 12k (7.46)m. No bum pain yet, quads feeling it, as I thought they would!! I'm going to get a little bike computer on Monday...any tips please?


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What are the specs of the groupset? The focus also has red bits


 
http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=59972&categoryID=8382 all i can find steve

http://www.focus-bikes.com/int/en/b...1/subcategory/road/model/culebro-50-27-g.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

Off out for a ride clear my head... BRB


----------



## MaxInc (14 Jun 2013)

Focus has a better groupset, Sora vs 2300 and it looks much cooler IMO


----------



## AndyPeace (14 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Ok guys i need your advice slight change of plan i have been given the go-ahead to go and get my road bike tomorrow (much deliberation) its prob between these two your advice would be invaluable
> 
> http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/focus-culebro-5-compact-road-bike-id73305.html
> 
> ...


 
The Focus has a slighlty better groupset ( crank/gears) being Sora, the Raliegh is 2300 both are respectable and good for the job, I suspect the 2300 is just less finished.. . Other stuff I'd factor in, is the Focus has a 2 year frame warranty and the Raleigh has 5yrs -(check with your dealer!). Both have compact double chainsets (low gearing of 50/34 up front), but the focus has a bigger range on the rear gears. From looks the Raliegh has a more relaxed frame geometry, suggesting it would offer more comfort.
If it were me and I had to choose cold, the Raliegh. Did you say you could test ride it?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2013)

............or just to confuse you even more, I see Tredz do the Forme Longcliffe 3 at £769. Maybe over budget? I have the female version and really like it.

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Forme-Longcliffe-3-2013-Road-Bike_62980.htm


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> The Focus has a slighlty better groupset ( crank/gears) being Sora, the Raliegh is 2300 both are respectable and good for the job, I suspect the 2300 is just less finished.. . Other stuff I'd factor in, is the Focus has a 2 year frame warranty and the Raleigh has 5yrs -(check with your dealer!). Both have compact double chainsets (low gearing of 50/34 up front), but the focus has a bigger range on the rear gears. From looks the Raliegh has a more relaxed frame geometry, suggesting it would offer more comfort.
> If it were me and I had to choose cold, the Raliegh. Did you say you could test ride it?


 
Yeah going up tomorrow morning to test both could be in there a while


----------



## stevey (14 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ............or just to confuse you even more, I see Tredz do the Forme Longcliffe 3 at £769. Maybe over budget? I have the female version and really like it.
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Forme-Longcliffe-3-2013-Road-Bike_62980.htm


 

Nice bike Mo over budget though £600 Max.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

JackyH said:


> Hi guys and girls, got my first bike in 20 years yesterday, an ariel specialized sport and to say I loved it is an understatement...after half an hour it was like I'd never been away, didn't time it but clocked up 12k (7.46)m. No bum pain yet, quads feeling it, as I thought they would!! I'm going to get a little bike computer on Monday...any tips please?


 Hi Jacky and .

Sounds like you've made a decent start. Keep it up.

Regulars on here will know that saddle height is a bit of a bee in my bonnet. Get it right and riding is a whole lot easier. Here (LINK) is the advice I gave to another new member recently.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jun 2013)

My Secteur has a more relaxed frame, and I find it very comfortable, and my speeds aren't too shabby either.
I would like to try a real 'racer' though, just to see if I like how it feels


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jun 2013)

JackyH said:


> Hi guys and girls, got my first bike in 20 years yesterday, an ariel specialized sport and to say I loved it is an understatement...after half an hour it was like I'd never been away, didn't time it but clocked up 12k (7.46)m. No bum pain yet, quads feeling it, as I thought they would!! I'm going to get a little bike computer on Monday...any tips please?


 
Tip #1 - use the bike


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think the general concensus is that it is a bit of a gimmick designed to get you to subscribe to their training plans.
> 
> Enjoy your ride later. Just had a quick 33 miles just now before the wind really gets going. Was bad enough as it was. I know I sound like a broken record but I really hate the wind.




Didn't ride as far or as long as I planned today. Headache got the better of me, so I went to bed this afternoon. I did get out later for an hour or so, just to turn the pedals a bit, as I needed to post some cards, but it turned into quite a good ride. Headache returned near the end, but isn't too horrendous now. Sometimes I have to listen to the body not the training plans. 

If I wake up early enough tomorrow, I might get another ride in before driving to my parents, but I'm not going to beat myself up about it if I don't. Life's too short and all that


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Didn't ride as far or as long as I planned today. Headache got the better of me, so I went to bed this afternoon. I did get out later for an hour or so, just to turn the pedals a bit, as I needed to post some cards, but it turned into quite a good ride. Headache returned near the end, but isn't too horrendous now. Sometimes I have to listen to the body not the training plans.
> 
> If I wake up early enough tomorrow, I might get another ride in before driving to my parents, but I'm not going to beat myself up about it if I don't. Life's too short and all that


Sorry to hear you are a fellow headache sufferer. Occasionally have to take an Imigran and sleep it off myself. Don't get nearly as many since I gave up work though. I thought it felt a bit thundery today. Don't know if that affects you? I think it does.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry to hear you are a fellow headache sufferer. Occasionally have to take an Imigran and sleep it off myself. Don't get nearly as many since I gave up work though. I thought it felt a bit thundery today. Don't know if that affects you? I think it does.



Thanks Mo, don't think the thundery-ness affects me, although we did have storms yesterday and I had a headache then too (think its just a 'post-cold' pain. Hopefully it'll "do one" soon


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jun 2013)

Sorry to hear about headaches, are they a frequent thing? Dehydration can lead to headaches, so if they're new then maybe look to take on more water throughout each day


----------



## AndyPeace (15 Jun 2013)

JackyH said:


> Hi guys and girls, got my first bike in 20 years yesterday, an ariel specialized sport and to say I loved it is an understatement...after half an hour it was like I'd never been away, didn't time it but clocked up 12k (7.46)m. No bum pain yet, quads feeling it, as I thought they would!! I'm going to get a little bike computer on Monday...any tips please?


 
You can record your rides on a smart phone, bike computers are not essential. I went the whole hog and got a Garmin with sat nav and all the trimmings...bought it in November and it's only this last month that I've just really started to use it. It is better to ride by feel than any data a computer can give you. My main tip, enjoy it! Welcome aboard!


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

JackyH said:


> Hi guys and girls, got my first bike in 20 years yesterday, an ariel specialized sport and to say I loved it is an understatement...after half an hour it was like I'd never been away, didn't time it but clocked up 12k (7.46)m. No bum pain yet, quads feeling it, as I thought they would!! I'm going to get a little bike computer on Monday...any tips please?


 
 Get a Garmin Edge


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2013)

Feels weird sitting here eating breakfast and not having been out on the bike. Wet and breezy as predicted though but not quite as bad as they forecast. I will try and enjoy my rest day without feeling guilty 

These new challenges look a bit tough, especially the climbing one. Even with the hills around here I don't think it would be possible to manage even half way.

Hope the weather is nicer elsewhere and some of you guys get out for some nice rides.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jun 2013)

My last scheduled work day for a sat. Long weekends here we come again.
Pouring down again here.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> My last scheduled work day for a sat. Long weekends here we come again.
> Pouring down again here.


It's a pain trying to fit things in around shifts Brian......I remember it well.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (15 Jun 2013)

I don't have much money and so I am stuck with a cheap and nasty Mountain bike from Halfords, it looks good but the ride is hard work , it has front and rear suspension (wasted energy) and disk brakes, which are awesome for stoping, I do 10 miles 5 days a week, with an average speed of 11 miles an hour, my route has many hills, on a Sunday I like to do 20 miles, I have been doing this since the beginning of summer and I am starting to feal awesome, my fitness is getting good, I could do more miles as I am no longer out of breath or tired after a ride but do have one problem, my Thighs hurt like hell after a a sprint or a difficult hill.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Feels weird sitting here eating breakfast and not having been out on the bike. Wet and breezy as predicted though but not quite as bad as they forecast. I will try and enjoy my rest day without feeling guilty
> 
> These new challenges look a bit tough, especially the climbing one. Even with the hills around here I don't think it would be possible to manage even half way.
> 
> Hope the weather is nicer elsewhere and some of you guys get out for some nice rides.


 
I'm going to attempt the 1600 km in 33 days, but there is no way I can do the climbing one, I would be lucky to do 8,000 feet, never mind metres


----------



## mfc1876 (15 Jun 2013)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> I don't have much money and so I am stuck with a cheap and nasty Mountain bike from Halfords, it looks good but the ride is hard work , it has front and rear suspension (wasted energy) and disk brakes, which are awesome for stoping, I do 10 miles 5 days a week, with an average speed of 11 miles an hour, my route has many hills, on a Sunday I like to do 20 miles, I have been doing this since the beginning of summer and I am starting to feal awesome, my fitness is getting good, I could do more miles as I am no longer out of breath or tired after a ride but do have one problem, my Thighs hurt like hell after a a sprint or a difficult hill.


 

Snap! Everything you said is me lol! My speeds even match yours, Due to budget constraints (2 young kiddos) I also have a cheapo mountain bike from Halfords with front and rear suspension. I'm hoping this means that having to push a heavy, steel framed, dual suspension, bike shaped object with nobbly tyres along will only build stamina? Then when the day comes we can swap to a 'proper' bike we'll be flying! 

That's my theory anyway... Still love getting out on it though.


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Feels weird sitting here eating breakfast and not having been out on the bike. Wet and breezy as predicted though but not quite as bad as they forecast. I will try and enjoy my rest day without feeling guilty
> 
> *These new challenges look a bit tough, especially the climbing one. Even with the hills around here I don't think it would be possible to manage even half way.*
> 
> Hope the weather is nicer elsewhere and some of you guys get out for some nice rides.


 
I am pretty sure I am not going to try the climbing one, that is pushing 3 times more than I do in a 250 mile week.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I am pretty sure I am not going to try the climbing one, that is pushing 3 times more than I do in a 250 mile week.


Even if they gave you a month to manage it I would struggle but not a hope in hell in 8 days. I did say I fancied a climbing one for a change but not quite as difficult


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> I don't have much money and so I am stuck with a cheap and nasty Mountain bike from Halfords, it looks good but the ride is hard work , it has front and rear suspension (wasted energy) and disk brakes, which are awesome for stoping, I do 10 miles 5 days a week, with an average speed of 11 miles an hour, my route has many hills, on a Sunday I like to do 20 miles, I have been doing this since the beginning of summer and I am starting to feal awesome, my fitness is getting good, I could do more miles as I am no longer out of breath or tired after a ride but do have one problem, my Thighs hurt like hell after a a sprint or a difficult hill.


 
Welcome  and welcome to the N+1 syndrome. It keeps getting worse until you get a Road Bike, then it starts again.  And I am not talking about your thighs hurting. That happens on all of them.


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Even if they gave you a month to manage it I would struggle but not a hope in hell in 8 days. I did say I fancied a climbing one for a change but not quite as difficult


 
Yep, no way I could do it now, if they even offered a partial achievement award I might give it a shot, those Rapha digital things look pretty cool.


----------



## boybiker (15 Jun 2013)

I managed a quick ride last night it was a bit windy though. The weather here is sun with shower's so hopefully I will be able to get out either today or tomorrow. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/60332678


----------



## MaxInc (15 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Leaving about 1000 on the table every day seems to be working for me, I am down 36 lbs. since Jan 1.


 
This is pretty nice progress. Is the 1000 applied on top of the number that MyFitnessPal calculates and assigns for a certain loss or is based on a maintenance level? I tried MFP yesterday and it wasn't as difficult as I would have imagined, especially with the iPhone app and bar code scanner. I'll try and commit to using it for a couple of months, hopefully I can see better results.


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

I try to stay 1000 below the daily total for everything combined. For example: My goal for Thursday ended up being 4347 total, after adding 2507 for the riding I did to the 1840 that is the normal basic goal. That is a lot. I did consume 3274, which is also a lot. Pizza hut and their damn email specials got me hook, line and sinker.  I did not feel like cooking. I was also coming off a day that I had not had a lot of carbs. So I left total 1073 under the goal on a day I ate pizza, salad, skim milk, ice cream and watermelon. I realize I won't get very far ahead like that and it doesn't happen often. But I did stay 1000 under the goal.

Next day, Friday. I got 2038 for riding plus the 1840 basic goal for a total of 3878 daily goal, again very high. I ate a baked chicken breast, broccoli, 1 cup of stuffing, spinach and just a little ranch salad dressing on the broccoli. I also had a snack of a cup of ice cream and a cup of skim milk. I got kind of hungry before I went to bed and ate a couple of spoons of chicken salad, I know kind of funky but it was there.  My total intake for the day was 1205 so I was ahead by 2673 calories and I ate even better (to me) than with the pizza. I am not starving by any stretch of the imagination. I imagine I still eat more than most all women and quite a few men. I eat a lot of chicken and fish. Food selection and exercise play a big part.


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

Just a side thought, and this is kind of out there and maybe not right for this thread but while I am at it. I have lately wondered if everyone setting themselves to a 24 hour schedule is the right way for everyone to be. I know it has been done probably forever, but I wonder if some people may be better off to use say 30 hours for eating and sleeping and maybe others 18 and so on. Just some weird stuff that ran thru my mind, wish I was a billionaire, I might would research it further...well I mean hire someone else to research it for me.  It may have already been done for all I know, just one of the stupid things I think about sometimes when I am riding too long .


----------



## MaxInc (15 Jun 2013)

For me MFP set a target of 1950kcal for 1lb loss / week so I'm guessing is the same in your too since maintenance for an average man is 2200-2400kcal a day. Things get easy when you add cycling to the mix but pretty sad when you sit on the couch all day  It not even noon and I went through 1/2 the callories already ... Maybe a recovery ride later will be allright, to make room for some desert.

What I like at MFP is that I can add my regular recipes and fine tuned them to get them in line with my nutritional needs by swapping ingredients and playing with quantities. We already have a system in our household where we have certain meals prepared twice a week and store portions in the fridge. They are easily heated and consumed at work or dinner with minimal downtime during the week, leaving more time other things. Whith this tool It should be a lot easier. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaxInc (15 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Just a side thought, and this is kind of out there and maybe not right for this thread but while I am at it. I have lately wondered if everyone setting themselves to a 24 hour schedule is the right way for everyone to be. I know it has been done probably forever, but I wonder if some people may be better off to use say 30 hours for eating and sleeping and maybe others 18 and so on. Just some weird stuff that ran thru my mind, wish I was a billionaire, I might would research it further...well I mean hire someone else to research it for me.  It may have already been done for all I know, just one of the stupid things I think about sometimes when I am riding too long .



For eating it would certainly work and it's best to feed according to needs rather than on clockwork. On the sleeping side, as far as I know, the cycle evolved and is coordinated by the day/night cycle and it would be difficult if not impossible to sustain a different pattern long term.


----------



## stevey (15 Jun 2013)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/raleigh-revenio-1-2300-2013/

Test ride this tomorrow price match with wiggle think i'll go with this one


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/raleigh-revenio-1-2300-2013/
> 
> Test ride this tomorrow price match with wiggle think i'll go with this one


Great. Hope you like it. I'm getting all excited and it's not even for me.


----------



## stevey (15 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Great. Hope you like it. I'm getting all excited and it's not even for me.


 

 Calm down Mo i am still unsure its def between this and the focus culebro 5.0

Would the carbon forks make a whole world of difference because that's whats swinging it @ the moment but the culebro 5.0 has the better groupset..... but with no carbon fork ...Arghhhh


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Calm down Mo i am still unsure its def between this and the focus culebro 5.0
> 
> Would the carbon forks make a whole world of difference because that's whats swinging it @ the moment but the culebro 5.0 has the better groupset..... but with no carbon fork ...Arghhhh


It's a real toughie. The carbon forks are reckoned to take a fair bit of the road buzz off your hands. Maybe down to the state of the roads where you are and the terrain. If you are planning on starting to hunt out some decent hills the groupset on the culebro may be better suited but if you have mostly flat terrain but some roughish roads I would say the Raleigh. Hopefully when you ride them, you will feel one is just the right one for you.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jun 2013)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> I don't have much money and so I am stuck with a cheap and nasty Mountain bike from Halfords, it looks good but the ride is hard work , it has front and rear suspension (wasted energy) and disk brakes, which are awesome for stoping, I do 10 miles 5 days a week, with an average speed of 11 miles an hour, my route has many hills, on a Sunday I like to do 20 miles, I have been doing this since the beginning of summer and I am starting to feal awesome, my fitness is getting good, I could do more miles as I am no longer out of breath or tired after a ride but do have one problem, my Thighs hurt like hell after a a sprint or a difficult hill.


 
 Riding the bike more will soon give you improvements. Keep at it and show us your progress


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/60485594

Don't let me say I'm a pansy again. This was bloody tough. Little bit disappointed with the speed if I'm honest. I thought I could have stayed above 14mph average but never mind


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/60485594
> 
> Don't let me say I'm a pansy again. This was bloody tough. Little bit disappointed with the speed if I'm honest. I thought I could have stayed above 14mph average but never mind


Amazing ride Steve. Plenty time to build up speed over distance. Remember we are still all relative beginners. Amazing ride. Definitely earned your kudos on that one.


----------



## Reece (15 Jun 2013)

Well finally got out on the clubs 8.30am ride today. The fastest ride they do with all the fast guys who race etc. Well did a lot better than I thought and kept up with them all the way. Another goal of my list. Think I've outgrown the term "Newbie" now.

http://app.strava.com/activities/60504672

On the downside this week. My bottom bracket on the defy 2 has worn the bearings and making horrible noises. The BB fitted is an FSA and a strange size. Currently back ordered til mid July and I've got my 126 mile sportive in 2 weeks. May have to end up changing the crank-set and BB to a more popular size to get it ready in time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Well finally got out on the clubs 8.30am ride today. The fastest ride they do with all the fast guys who race etc. Well did a lot better than I thought and kept up with them all the way. Another goal of my list. Think I've outgrown the term "Newbie" now.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60504672
> 
> On the downside this week. My bottom bracket on the defy 2 has worn the bearings and making horrible noises. The BB fitted is an FSA and a strange size. Currently back ordered til mid July and I've got my 126 mile sportive in 2 weeks. May have to end up changing the crank-set and BB to a more popular size to get it ready in time.


 
You better get off this thread then


----------



## Reece (15 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You better get off this thread then


Haha, still a newbie in terms of what the hell I need to change crank and BB. Information overload online looking lol.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Haha, still a newbie in terms of what the hell I need to change crank and BB. Information overload online looking lol.


 
Take it into Websters on Welford Road, they will soon sort it out for you.


----------



## Reece (15 Jun 2013)

I've been a few places. The BB I need is back ordered so going to change to a shimano Tiagra crank and BB. Got my head around it now I've spoke to my friend in the club


----------



## boybiker (15 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/60485594
> 
> Don't let me say I'm a pansy again. This was bloody tough. Little bit disappointed with the speed if I'm honest. I thought I could have stayed above 14mph average but never mind


 
That's a good ride with some nice climbs


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> That's a good ride with some nice climbs


 
Only felt like 2 real climbs, and they're both 5 miles away from my house tops. Will be using them for the climbing challenge *I WANT THAT ROUNDEL*


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/60485594
> 
> Don't let me say I'm a pansy again. This was bloody tough. Little bit disappointed with the speed if I'm honest. I thought I could have stayed above 14mph average but never mind


 
That is a great ride with with some nice elevation.  According to my calculations (and they could be wrong) you only need to do that ride once a day for seven days to get a Rapha Rising digital badge.

That was for wearing a Jets jersey on your Strava profile picture.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> That is a great ride with with some nice elevation.  According to my calculations (and they could be wrong) you only need to do that ride once a day for seven days to get a Rapha Rising digital badge.
> 
> That was for wearing a Jets jersey on your Strava profile picture.


 
I love that jersey, got a personalised one when in NY with my name on. I will manage that Rapha one. I reckon I could do 5000ft of climbing on a 30 mile ride without going too far from my house...time will tell.

It looks like I did a spoke in when out, will be going to the LBS on Monday


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Haha, still a newbie in terms of what the hell I need to change crank and BB. Information overload online looking lol.


 
Try the know how section, they will tell you what you need for adapting to hollowtech II


----------



## RWright (15 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I love that jersey, got a personalised one when in NY with my name on. I will manage that Rapha one. I reckon I could do 5000ft of climbing on a 30 mile ride without going too far from my house...time will tell.
> 
> It looks like I did a spoke in when out, will be going to the LBS on Monday


 
Good luck with the challenge. I forgot you said you live where it is very hilly, it will be a little work but you can do it. I would have to just go find one hill and ride it continuously probably in my immediate area. Not to mention the fact that I would probably be walking funny for about a week if I tried it.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Good luck with the challenge. I forgot you said you live where it is very hilly, it will be a little work but you can do it. I would have to just go find one hill and ride it continuously probably in my immediate area. Not to mention the fact that I would probably be walking funny for about a week if I tried it.


The hills run in ridges E2W, so I head south to where there are 2 which are 3 miles apart and then do lots of climbing up coombes/straight up the side of it. If I head North after the first ridge I would be in the drink


----------



## RWright (16 Jun 2013)

Great riding conditions here today but I needed to do some things around the house that I needed to get taken care of so I just got a ride in on my normal 16 mile track. I like doing it even if it is on a fast highway, it is my only riding area really close to me with much of a nice panoramic view. Not being able to see much past 300 yards or so because of all the trees gets old after a while.  I see some of the pictures y'all post and go wow, that would be nice.  I like the big sky.

I had a great ride for me. I have done this route a lot and could never seem to get good speed out of it, there is nothing really difficult about it and traffic lights only slow me down at the return point. Wind can make it tough but today there was none to speak of. I got a PR on it today, I blistered it. One second short of 8 minutes quicker than any of my rides since I started using Strava this past December.  http://app.strava.com/activities/60589675
I know to you young fast whipper snappers it isn't that impressive but to me there is a lot more to the numbers today.

This past Monday my Cardiologist took me off an alpha blocker and a beta blocker, because my fitness is improving. For those of you that don't know what they are that is cool, just keep riding your bike and eating right and hopefully you never will need to know.

The numbers that I was happy with besides the time and speed are the cadence, yes, it is only 80 but that is good for me and I was trying to keep my cadence up today. I may could have been even faster time wise if I had been grinding more but speed was really not the objective today. The most impressive numbers to me today were my heart rate numbers. I was able to finally get them up and keep them up there for a while (and my head or chest didn't even explode ). It may not have been the smartest thing in the world to try after only a week off the old medications but I felt great and it wasn't very hot and I was well hydrated, so I went for it. I still have a ways to go with my conditioning and cycling but this was progress to me today, it took a lot of time and effort to get this far but I feel like I am on the way now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2013)

Nice ride this morning, have now genuinely broken 20 hours on the Strava challenge, plus also averaged over 17 mph. I went a full 17 miles before the first vehicle went by me, so a very nice peaceful ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/60631754#


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice ride this morning, have now genuinely broken 20 hours on the Strava challenge, plus also averaged over 17 mph. I went a full 17 miles before the first vehicle went by me, so a very nice peaceful ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60631754#


Very fast ride there Chris. I thought I was going to get my first 16mph but just couldn't make it. Was a flattish route but I actually found it quite hard. At least when you have hills you get some respite coming down the other side, whereas a flatter route you are pretty much pedalling constantly.

Nice to see someone else enjoying the early mornings. Really is lovely getting out there before most people are up and about.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very fast ride there Chris. I thought I was going to get my first 16mph but just couldn't make it. Was a flattish route but I actually found it quite hard. At least when you have hills you get some respite coming down the other side, whereas a flatter route you are pretty much pedalling constantly.
> 
> Nice to see someone else enjoying the early mornings. Really is lovely getting out there before most people are up and about.


 
Sunday mornings are the best time, notice you had a "little" pootle this morning as well


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Jun 2013)

Just did my hilly training 8 mile route,
unfortuanatly it was on the tag team, completed in 50 mins!   
Doing the flat route this afternoon with them. 

Happy Father's Day Dads.


----------



## boybiker (16 Jun 2013)

I've just got back from a solo 70 miler... Well just short !I went down to smallfields to see some of the London to Brighton riders pass through. A few people were flagging a little so I cheered them on .

http://app.strava.com/activities/60677325


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jun 2013)

This whole take it easy enjoy the ride strategy is paying off + feeding on route has made a huge difference. Been out for a couple of hours with a friend, following on my training schedule, managed a cat 4 effortless for the first time, got the 250km badge and also did my first 100miles week, (101.3 to me exact) so pretty pleased overall. Enjoy the Sunday.

http://app.strava.com/activities/60696560


----------



## stevey (16 Jun 2013)

Okay thanks for the reply's and help just got back from testing both bikes at lbs was on both for around 30 min have to say the focus celebro 5.0 while it was nice and had a nice groupset (as mentioned) the revenio 1 for me just edged it.

Wasn't to sure at first about the 2300's but it turned out not to be a problem combined with more relaxed geomentry of the frame to me was more comfortable.

So bike is ordered and paid for (thanks mrs stevey ) should be ready for tue/wed another day off work to go and collect it  got a couple of extras thrown in http://www.cyclelife.com/Product.aspx?pc=2&pt=91&pg=10426 and these for rainy dayshttp://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-bluemels-road-mudguard-set/ 

Overall happy if had more money then yes i would have pushed the boat out but for what i will do on it and my needs it pretty well meets my expectations.

Once again thanks for all comments and suggestions .

As i will not be having spd's/clipless (yet) can anyone suggest some pedals that would be ok for the new bike??


----------



## boybiker (16 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> This whole take it easy enjoy the ride strategy is paying off + feeding on route has made a huge difference. Been out for a couple of hours with a friend, following on my training schedule, managed a cat 4 effortless for the first time, got the 250km badge and also did my first 100miles week, (101.3 to me exact) so pretty pleased overall. Enjoy the Sunday.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60696560


 
Well done it wont be long before you want to do 100 miles in one ride! I'm building up to it again after my recent accident as that has set me back a bit. Eating when your out does make a huge difference and there is no way I could do long rides without food and drink on the road. As a rule of thumb try and eat every 20 minutes or so, small and often is best.


----------



## boybiker (16 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Okay thanks for the reply's and help just got back from testing both bikes at lbs was on both for around 30 min have to say the focus celebro 5.0 while it was nice and had a nice groupset (as mentioned) the revenio 1 for me just edged it.
> 
> Wasn't to sure at first about the 2300's but it turned out not to be a problem combined with more relaxed geomentry of the frame to me was more comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulation I'm glad you found something which suited you . As for pedals you have two choices, flat pedals or flat pedals with a cage for you foot to go in (toe clips). Anything with a 9/16" thread will fit that's the standard but most pedals are 9/16" apart from some older road bikes and bmx's etc. Personally I would just say go for a pair of spd sl's but I understand the cost side of it for some people.


----------



## stevey (16 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Congratulation I'm glad you found something which suited you . As for pedals you have two choices, flat pedals or flat pedals with a cage for you foot to go in (toe clips). Anything with a 9/16" thread will fit that's the standard but most pedals are 9/16" apart from some older road bikes and bmx's etc. Personally I would just say go for a pair of spd sl's but I understand the cost side of it for some people.


 
Thanks i realize its a bit limited.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well done it wont be long before you want to do 100 miles in one ride! I'm building up to it again after my recent accident as that has set me back a bit. Eating when your out does make a huge difference and there is no way I could do long rides without food and drink on the road. As a rule of thumb try and eat every 20 minutes or so, small and often is best.


 
Don't try 100 miles too soon, it'll make you mourn a decent average speed


----------



## boybiker (16 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Thanks i realize its a bit limited.


 
Just a thought you could also go for SPD pedals. The ones with spd pedals one side and flat on the other and just use the flat side while you save up for some SPD shoes.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5937

See her for the difference between SPD and SPD sl etc http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/clipless-pedals-faq.74358/


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jun 2013)

I would get a chreap set of flats and ride them until you get comfortable with the bike and save some money for the shoes. SPD pedals are fairly cheap but shoes are the expensive bit. Despite people's bad experiences, SPD's aren't difficult to get used to at all and offer good advantages but IMO you should get familiar and comfortable with the bike first.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jun 2013)

Another record distance of 22.7 miles for me today. Not far by some of your standards but little acorns & all that........& it may have been more if I hadn't cocked my route up & turned left too soon which left me fafing around for extra miles near the end! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/60708893


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Another record distance of 22.7 miles for me today. Not far by some of your standards but little acorns & all that........& it may have been more if I hadn't cocked my route up & turned left too soon which left me fafing around for extra miles near the end!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60708893


 

23 miles is a good distance.


----------



## boybiker (16 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Another record distance of 22.7 miles for me today. Not far by some of your standards but little acorns & all that........& it may have been more if I hadn't cocked my route up & turned left too soon which left me fafing around for extra miles near the end!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60708893


 Everyone stars some where. It does matter if you're doing 1 or 100 miles it can be an achievement for your ablity. 

It looks like you had some nice climbs on your ride too .


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 23 miles is a good distance.


 
Thank you SupersuperLeeds, its taken a while to get there but I love it & the next goal is 30 miles & hopefully 50 by the end of the year.


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Thank you SupersuperLeeds, its taken a while to get there but I love it & the next goal is 30 miles & hopefully 50 by the end of the year.



50 wouldn't be a problem at your stage if you have the time to sit in the saddle for the time it takes. All you would have to do is to slow down a little


----------



## spooks (16 Jun 2013)

Today's effort:
http://app.strava.com/activities/60694127
I did about 6 more on the way to and from the common so near enough 60 miles for the day.
Suprisingly ok average speed considering a lot of it was really slow due to the fact that there were 27000 of us out!


----------



## Andy Lister (16 Jun 2013)

Love the idea of this thread!

Not picked up a bike yet, but I'll see how shameless my first effort is when I do!


----------



## mfc1876 (16 Jun 2013)

Got back out tonight, haven't been out since Thursday and it's felt like an eternity. Been busy though, there was a function on at the little fella's school on Friday, then he and I went to see Man of Steel on Friday night, out for the day on Saturday, had to re-seal the bath on Saturday night, obviously spent the day with the kids today then went to see me Mam and Dad... but I digress.

So, tonight's yummy stats, 13.79 miles in 1:09:45 at an average speed of 11.86mph. Very, very happy with that as it's my top average speed of any ride so far. I was at 12.1 after 10 miles, then dropped down to about 9.5mph by 12 miles but I really made it up on the final stretch. I'm pleased to have very nearly broke 12mph lol!

That bank I go down on my route, I barely touched the brakes on the way down tonight, I must be getting a bit of confidence and getting to know the bike a bit more? I always have it in the back of my mind though that I'm on a cheap mountain bike and it's probably not really built for that kinda speed so I daren't really give it my all for that reason. Looking around the app I use I think my top speed was 19.1mph, that'll be coming down the bank.

I've noticed a lot of people use Strava, I'm guessing it must be good?


----------



## mfc1876 (16 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Today's effort:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60694127
> I did about 6 more on the way to and from the common so near enough 60 miles for the day.
> Suprisingly ok average speed considering a lot of it was really slow due to the fact that there were 27000 of us out!


 

Hope I can do those kinda miles one day...


----------



## boybiker (16 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Today's effort:
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60694127
> I did about 6 more on the way to and from the common so near enough 60 miles for the day.
> Suprisingly ok average speed considering a lot of it was really slow due to the fact that there were 27000 of us out!


 
Congratulations on the ride, I popped along to smallfields to see a few people go by and there was already people stopping!



mfc1876 said:


> I've noticed a lot of people use Strava, I'm guessing it must be good?


 
I think its good but like anything other people will agree/disagree. I would say its the "industry standard" and the facebook for the bike community. Just try it and see if you do / dont like it. It's also good because of the segments which you can race other users on .


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I've noticed a lot of people use Strava, I'm guessing it must be good?


 
There are far better things in the world than Strava. But as a way you can log your rides using your phone/GPS and comapre them with other peoples, or brag, then it's pretty good.

It's a good way to see your progress using the segments feature where you can see how you have improved, or gotten worse, with time. I looked at one segment yesterday and I've gotten about a minute slower. Although it was on a decent and I didn't care for it yesterday.


----------



## mfc1876 (16 Jun 2013)

I'll try it.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jun 2013)

In other news, as well as picking up a ticking noise from my wheel/derailleur I have a massive gash in my rear tyre. It's around 1cm long, and goes about 5mm into the tyre. To be honest I'm surprised I didn't get any more than 1 puncture when out Saturday. Any suggestions for the rubber to touch the tarmac?


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Thank you SupersuperLeeds, its taken a while to get there but I love it & the next goal is 30 miles & hopefully 50 by the end of the year.


 
Hells bells, get your 50 miler in before the end of the summer is my advice.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Hells bells, get your 50 miler in before the end of the summer is my advice.


 
Easier said than done given the summer weather we've got!


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Easier said than done given the summer weather we've got!


 
Up your ride length by 5 miles a week and you'll be there in about 6 weeks. I know you'll be thinking "yeah yeah sounds easy, listen to him bigging it up" but i promise you it's not that hard. I started riding again in September last year and did a 50 miler in March or April, i would have done it sooner if it wasn't for the crappy winter. Even if you just find a local 10 mile loop and do laps you will do five laps much sooner than you think you can.

Edit. Also finding a ride buddy helps a lot, you help each other out and push each other a bit. PM someone on here that lives close to you and ask if they want to go for a ride, i did it and made a great new friend into the bargain.


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> That bank I go down on my route, I barely touched the brakes on the way down tonight, I must be getting a bit of confidence and getting to know the bike a bit more?


 
There are quite a few 'you tube' how to's on descending well. General jist of some of this is bend your elbows and move back a little on the saddle and push your weight down through the pedals. They are probably things we do quite naturally but giving it a bit of thought can't hurt.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Up your ride length by 5 miles a week and you'll be there in about 6 weeks. I know you'll be thinking "yeah yeah sounds easy, listen to him bigging it up" but i promise you it's not that hard. I started riding again in September last year and did a 50 miler in March or April, i would have done it sooner if it wasn't for the crappy winter. Even if you just find a local 10 mile loop and do laps you will do five laps much sooner than you think you can.
> 
> Edit. Also finding a ride buddy helps a lot, you help each other out and push each other a bit. PM someone on here that lives close to you and ask if they want to go for a ride, i did it and made a great new friend into the bargain.


 
Thanks for the advise, much appreciated. I had some left in the tank today so will try a 30 next weekend (weather permitting) & will also phone a friend! Thanks again.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Congratulations on the ride, I popped along to smallfields to see a few people go by and there was already people stopping!
> .


 
Thanks for coming out and cheering everyone on, it did make us all want to go faster just so know you weren't cheering for no reason. Whereabouts along the route is smallfields?


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Up your ride length by 5 miles a week and you'll be there in about 6 weeks. I know you'll be thinking "yeah yeah sounds easy, listen to him bigging it up" but i promise you it's not that hard. I started riding again in September last year and did a 50 miler in March or April, i would have done it sooner if it wasn't for the crappy winter. Even if you just find a local 10 mile loop and do laps you will do five laps much sooner than you think you can.
> 
> Edit. Also finding a ride buddy helps a lot, you help each other out and push each other a bit. PM someone on here that lives close to you and ask if they want to go for a ride, i did it and *made a great new friend into the bargain*.


 
Whose that? 

I got kindly tagged into @themosquitoking and friends London to Brighton ride and had a fantastic weekend. Up at 'Mo Time' (5am) left for Clapham just after 7, and started the ride at 8.30. The first 5 miles or so were a procession, and several bottlenecks along the way added 40 / 20 /20 minute delays, but at times got some riding in and had a hell of a time.

Was great seeing people cheering everyone on, with banners, and having their own little picnics on the pavement. As well as seeing the assortment of superheros, men in drag, and all manner of BSO's.

Due to the sheer volume of cyclists (around 60k) and that half the roads werent closed, it was never going to be a fast time / pace, we even stopped 2 times to get some tea and sarnies down us.

Got a new climbing record (a 735ft climb with mostly Cat 4 sections, but 1 Cat 3 bit), and a lot of experience with cycling in numbers which will stand me in good stead for RideLondon. But mostly, it was a great laugh, with great company.

Had a superb feeling at the end, coming in on the sea front on the last 200 meter stretch, with barricades either side full of cheering people, and the great big finish point. Felt like Cav for a short while!!

Big Kudos out the @themosquitoking for putting it all together, and his mate Steve for sorting transport back to London.

http://app.strava.com/activities/60824112


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Whose that?
> 
> I got kindly tagged into @themosquitoking and friends London to Brighton ride and had a fantastic weekend. Up at 'Mo Time' (5am) left for Clapham just after 7, and started the ride at 8.30. The first 5 miles or so were a procession, and several bottlenecks along the way added 40 / 20 /20 minute delays, but at times got some riding in and had a hell of a time.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Steve is awesome, except for when he's punching 10 year old girls in the face.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

I should add, I seem to have killed my Shimano SPD shoes, done the ratchet up too tight and now cant press down on the release to let the strap out. Back to flat pedals for a fortnight!


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I should add, I seem to have killed my Shimano SPD shoes, done the ratchet up too tight and now cant press down on the release to let the strap out. Back to flat pedals for a fortnight!


 
Try wiggling a small flathead spanner around into the clip and see what happens first.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Yeah Steve is awesome, except for when he's punching 10 year old girls in the face.


 
Poor lass. To be fair she did learn a valuable lesson in momentum, and what happens when you stand too close to someone high fiving a person doing 25 mph...


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Poor lass. To be fair she did learn a valuable lesson in momentum, and what happens when you stand too close to someone high fiving a person doing 25 mph...


 
Apparently he made her tooth wobbly, i'll make him buy her stuff next week to make up for it. Just so everyone is aware, there were some accidents between friends on the ride today. We are not talking about someone that should be in jail, at least not for hitting a child.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Apparently he made her tooth wobbly, i'll make him buy her stuff next week to make up for it. Just so everyone is aware, there were some accidents between friends on the ride today. We are not talking about someone that should be in jail, at least not for hitting a child.


 
Oooh poor girl. And she came out to cheer us on!

Your spanner idea worked! Just freed it. Bang on mate.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Oooh poor girl. And she came out to cheer us on!
> 
> Your spanner idea worked! Just freed it. Bang on mate.


 
She'll be fine. She's known worse things in her life, like me, from birth, for example.
Good work on the shoe, i had no idea that would work. Lucky guess.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Thanks for the advise, much appreciated. I had some left in the tank today so will try a 30 next weekend (weather permitting) & will also phone a friend! Thanks again.


 
Not that i want to discourage you to tackle hills, because i've found out that avoiding them is costly, but if you want to rack up miles the flatter the better.


----------



## RWright (17 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> In other news, as well as picking up a ticking noise from my wheel/derailleur I have a massive gash in my rear tyre. It's around 1cm long, and goes about 5mm into the tyre. To be honest I'm surprised I didn't get any more than 1 puncture when out Saturday. Any suggestions for the rubber to touch the tarmac?


 
I put a set of Maxis Re-fuse on my Trek, I haven't had a flat yet (1000 + a few miles), even riding on highways. I bought 25s, wish I had gone with 23s. I have Continental Ultra Sports on my Synapse (23s). Both tires are road/training tires. I got a flat the very first ride on the Ultra Sports (by a highway ) then no other punctures for over 1700 miles. I rode them a lot on country roads that don't have blown out truck tire carcasses with the little wires all over the place. Then, day before yesterday, I was on the highway and the p fairy paid me a visit (on the Ultra Sports). I was only a mile from home so I was able to just blast it with CO2 and get home. I replaced the tube and rode yesterday and all was fine but when I did the old pinch test before todays ride it was very low. I just switched the wheels with my Trek today rather than fix the tire.(I had been wanting to check out the 11/28 cassette with standard front rings anyway ).

So to summarize my review after having used both tires on the same bike is: I prefer slicks, like the Ultra Sports, I like the way they ride and I like 23's, they roll better to me. If puncture resistance is higher on the list of priorities the Maxis Re-fuse haven't let me down yet. Personally I would go with the 23s next time. I run everything at max recommended PSI. Both sets of tires still look good to me too, even the Ultra Sports with 1700 miles on them. I just need to find that damn slow leak now, the past few months have been wonderful for me puncture wise. I just hope I haven't jinxed myself. Read some reviews on other tires too. There are a lot of good ones out there. Don't just buy the first set you see with green and white stripes. 

I also noticed that you used the word "gotten" in one of your post a little earlier, I thought that was like illegal or something over there. I always thought it made me sound kind of British when I said it. You would not believe how heartbroken I felt when I found out y'all hardly even use it.  Now I see you using it and it boosted my moral tremendously! I think a British accent saying gotten would sound about as cool as hearing them say aluminum.


----------



## deadpool7 (17 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Another record distance of 22.7 miles for me today. Not far by some of your standards but little acorns & all that........& it may have been more if I hadn't cocked my route up & turned left too soon which left me fafing around for extra miles near the end!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/60708893


Great job!

Great rides this weekend, everyone!

I didn't make it out at all. Was busy yesterday and woke up late today and just wasn't feeling it in the evening. On the plus side, I'll be getting my stitches out of my elbow this week. Wooooo!


----------



## MaxInc (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Whose that?
> 
> I got kindly tagged into @themosquitoking and friends London to Brighton ride and had a fantastic weekend. Up at 'Mo Time' (5am) left for Clapham just after 7, and started the ride at 8.30. The first 5 miles or so were a procession, and several bottlenecks along the way added 40 / 20 /20 minute delays, but at times got some riding in and had a hell of a time.
> 
> ...



This sounded like great fun, just by reading your post it makes me wish I was there! Maybe next year


----------



## stevey (17 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> This sounded like great fun, just by reading your post it makes me wish I was there! Maybe next year


 

Likewise have nothing like that around here  not that i know off anyway


----------



## stevey (17 Jun 2013)

I think the O/H is wanting a road bike too


----------



## Ciar (17 Jun 2013)

Lots of fun yesterday did 8.4m ride off road on the mountain bike, lead by the guy who i train with and friend, really enjoyable nice and muddy, we were getting in practice to cross streams from high banks, they went via the steep bank, me i went via the slightly lower yet 3 times the speed so I could get up the other side, ermm nope! slid back into the stream, which infact was lovely and cool as i was boiling by then  had a few encouters with some brambles one accent of 35% so my friends app told me, all in all muddy fun and loving the fact I can now do back break skids without removing feet from the pedals, not done those for years!

small reminder, must remember to switch cyclemeter back from indoors to outdoors, otherwise I doesnt record much....


----------



## boybiker (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Thanks for coming out and cheering everyone on, it did make us all want to go faster just so know you weren't cheering for no reason. Whereabouts along the route is smallfields?


 
Pretty near the start its just outside Horly/ Gatwick .


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> I think the O/H is wanting a road bike too


Woo hoo.......yes, c,mon the ladies


----------



## MaxInc (17 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> I think the O/H is wanting a road bike too


 
My OH got the cycling buzz too but don't think I will be seeing her on the road cycling anytime soon. Luckily I still had the old stationary trainer in the loft, give it a good clean and set it up in the lounge. Everyone is happy now.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> This sounded like great fun, just by reading your post it makes me wish I was there! Maybe next year


 
There is one in September too, also a night ride next month.

If you do wait till next year, you will enjoy it. May do it again myself!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I put a set of Maxis Re-fuse on my Trek, I haven't had a flat yet (1000 + a few miles), even riding on highways. I bought 25s, wish I had gone with 23s. I have Continental Ultra Sports on my Synapse (23s). Both tires are road/training tires. I got a flat the very first ride on the Ultra Sports (by a highway ) then no other punctures for over 1700 miles. I rode them a lot on country roads that don't have blown out truck tire carcasses with the little wires all over the place. Then, day before yesterday, I was on the highway and the p fairy paid me a visit (on the Ultra Sports). I was only a mile from home so I was able to just blast it with CO2 and get home. I replaced the tube and rode yesterday and all was fine but when I did the old pinch test before todays ride it was very low. I just switched the wheels with my Trek today rather than fix the tire.(I had been wanting to check out the 11/28 cassette with standard front rings anyway ).
> 
> So to summarize my review after having used both tires on the same bike is: I prefer slicks, like the Ultra Sports, I like the way they ride and I like 23's, they roll better to me. If puncture resistance is higher on the list of priorities the Maxis Re-fuse haven't let me down yet. Personally I would go with the 23s next time. I run everything at max recommended PSI. Both sets of tires still look good to me too, even the Ultra Sports with 1700 miles on them. I just need to find that damn slow leak now, the past few months have been wonderful for me puncture wise. I just hope I haven't jinxed myself. Read some reviews on other tires too. There are a lot of good ones out there. Don't just buy the first set you see with green and white stripes.
> 
> I also noticed that you used the word "gotten" in one of your post a little earlier, I thought that was like illegal or something over there. I always thought it made me sound kind of British when I said it. You would not believe how heartbroken I felt when I found out y'all hardly even use it.  Now I see you using it and it boosted my moral tremendously! I think a British accent saying gotten would sound about as cool as hearing them say aluminum.


 
A riding buddy on L2B had 25cm tyres on and it was a struggle just taking it off! Normal brake calipers don't help, getting in the way.

I had a puncture within 100 miles of starting cycling on my Scwalbes, then got about 500 on them with no issues before I switched anyway to the Michelin Pro4 Service Course. So far have done 400 odd miles without issue, touch wood, and I cycle on a fair number of poor surfaced roads, and countryside roads littered with bits of branches etc.

I almost 'want' to get a flat in the wild just to get some real world experience of changing flats and using CO2 outside before RideLondon but I don't want to waste one needlessly lol.

You always lose some pressure anyways, but don't know whats causing significant overnight loss. Like you I have the pressure high, normally 110psi front and back.

I always thought gotten was an Americanised English word lol, I stand to be corrected though. I like it when Americans say Y'all!

@Mo1959 I think you may need to reassess your cycling target looking at your sig!!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Mo1959 I think you may need to reassess your cycling target looking at your sig!!


Ha, ha......I think I already did but may have to do it again. Mind you, it will soon be winter up here in the north. 

Talking of tyres, I can't rate the Schwalbe Durano Plus highly enough. Maybe not the lightest, but I have done 2500 miles and look like there is quite a bit of life left in them yet.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......I think I already did but may have to do it again. Mind you, it will soon be winter up here in the north.
> 
> Talking of tyres, I can't rate the Schwalbe Durano Plus highly enough. Maybe not the lightest, but I have done 2500 miles and look like there is quite a bit of life left in them yet.


 
420g for a tyre? I guess they serve the terrain well if other tyres are prone to P-Fairy. Mine were only 205g but maybe not quite as midland friendly as yours! Having said that, I'm not a weight watcher for my bike as most of the grams I could lose are sitting round my waist.

EDIT: Also if Im being honest, my Michelin Pro 4s feel much of a muchness to the stock Schwalbe training tyres I had on previously. Maybe Im not attuned enough to notice the difference.

They do look bluer, which is always a good thing imo .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I put a set of Maxis Re-fuse on my Trek, I haven't had a flat yet (1000 + a few miles), even riding on highways. I bought 25s, wish I had gone with 23s. I have Continental Ultra Sports on my Synapse (23s). Both tires are road/training tires. I got a flat the very first ride on the Ultra Sports (by a highway ) then no other punctures for over 1700 miles. I rode them a lot on country roads that don't have blown out truck tire carcasses with the little wires all over the place. Then, day before yesterday, I was on the highway and the p fairy paid me a visit (on the Ultra Sports). I was only a mile from home so I was able to just blast it with CO2 and get home. I replaced the tube and rode yesterday and all was fine but when I did the old pinch test before todays ride it was very low. I just switched the wheels with my Trek today rather than fix the tire.(I had been wanting to check out the 11/28 cassette with standard front rings anyway ).
> 
> So to summarize my review after having used both tires on the same bike is: I prefer slicks, like the Ultra Sports, I like the way they ride and I like 23's, they roll better to me. If puncture resistance is higher on the list of priorities the Maxis Re-fuse haven't let me down yet. Personally I would go with the 23s next time. I run everything at max recommended PSI. Both sets of tires still look good to me too, even the Ultra Sports with 1700 miles on them. I just need to find that damn slow leak now, the past few months have been wonderful for me puncture wise. I just hope I haven't jinxed myself. Read some reviews on other tires too. There are a lot of good ones out there. Don't just buy the first set you see with green and white stripes.
> 
> I also noticed that you used the word "gotten" in one of your post a little earlier, I thought that was like illegal or something over there. I always thought it made me sound kind of British when I said it. You would not believe how heartbroken I felt when I found out y'all hardly even use it.  Now I see you using it and it boosted my moral tremendously! I think a British accent saying gotten would sound about as cool as hearing them say aluminum.


I run 23's Utra sports, I haven't had to many visits, though the first one I got did get something embedded in it very early on, took it out and it's been fine, I got this in Jan ran it on the front till April when I got another, which went on the front and the front on the rear, so the rear has done 3,500 miles or so, the flats I usually get are tubes I have repaired (usually after a time), It's been good in the wet and dry, handles the roads better than I do. I guess its about due to be replaced, mind the Kenda lasted 4-4,500 miles, but handled worse than I do


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Not that i want to discourage you to tackle hills, because i've found out that avoiding them is costly, but if you want to *rack up miles the flatter the better*.


It doesn't make much difference to me, hills or flat, though I would rather do 30-40 miles over hills than 50-60 on the flat.
Speak of flat rides, anyone going to York Friday.
Sorry I haven't been around much been working on pictures.


----------



## Reece (17 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It doesn't make much difference to me, hills or flat, though I would rather do 30-40 miles over hills than 50-60 on the flat.
> Speak of flat rides, anyone going to York Friday.
> Sorry I haven't been around much been working on pictures.


I'm with you Nigel. I'd rather do a hilly route than flat. The Leicester to Skegness ride I done, the last 40miles were flat and it was so boring and tedious!

Has anyone seen the wiggle flat out in the fens sportive? Pretty much a 150 mile route all flat. How boring would that be lol.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski @RWright A great Americanism for you - reliable


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> I'm with you Nigel. I'd rather do a hilly route than flat. The Leicester to Skegness ride I done, the last 40miles were flat and it was so boring and tedious!
> 
> Has anyone seen the wiggle flat out in the fens sportive? Pretty much a 150 mile route all flat. How boring would that be lol.


 
It might make the average speed targets for medals more competitive?


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jun 2013)

Re: Tyres, I'll have a look. The stock tyres mine came with lasted 1000 miles before a puncture, and I've only have 3 in 1700 miles. If it wasn't for the massive cuts these would be staying on my bike for quite a while longer if I'm honest .


----------



## morrisman (17 Jun 2013)

Today I have completed my first 100km (enough of the new fangled foreign stuff) at an average of 11.9mph. Wendover - Oxford and back, looked reasonably flat in planning but the climb form Wheatley to the top of Shotover Plain was a killer (an amount of walking involved  ) but paled into insignificance against the return trip up to the top which was even worse. 

Learning Point - The last 10 miles was a struggle, not enough liquid taken at a guess because I recovered when I got home and drank 2 pints of squash.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Today I have completed my first 100km (enough of the new fangled foreign stuff) at an average of 11.9mph. Wendover - Oxford and back, looked reasonably flat in planning but the climb form Wheatley to the top of Shotover Plain was a killer (an amount of walking involved  ) but paled into insignificance against the return trip up to the top which was even worse.
> 
> Learning Point - The last 10 miles was a struggle, not enough liquid taken at a guess because I recovered when I got home and drank 2 pints of squash.


 
Well done, quite a distance! Congrats on the MC.

Give that hill a cold hard stare back, and fight it another day. You may even get further up it next time before dismounting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Today I have completed my first 100km (enough of the new fangled foreign stuff) at an average of 11.9mph. Wendover - Oxford and back, looked reasonably flat in planning but the climb form Wheatley to the top of Shotover Plain was a killer (an amount of walking involved  ) but paled into insignificance against the return trip up to the top which was even worse.
> 
> Learning Point - The last 10 miles was a struggle, not enough liquid taken at a guess because I recovered when I got home and drank 2 pints of squash.


Well done, just keep at it, they do get easier.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> I'm with you Nigel. I'd rather do a hilly route than flat. The Leicester to Skegness ride I done, the last 40miles were flat and it was so boring and tedious!
> 
> Has anyone seen the wiggle flat out in the fens sportive? Pretty much a 150 mile route all flat. How boring would that be lol.


Just ran over to Cawood 2/3rds of the way to York, something like that, pretty flat, but for a change I did manage to keep my cadence and H.R. up, well till I had a cig at Cawood on the way back., Still I managed 16.8mph over the 41 miles, and sort of sprinting up the short inclines here on the estate at the end.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2013)

Raw data from the unit, 41.58miles in 2hr:29':00.74" 16.7mph Avg H.R. 141 Max 160, avg Cad 85 Ascent 900ft decent 1002ft. 21ft a mile pretty easy going really, and without to much wind it wasn't that bad, I had done roads over that way and it's been howling, and that was a struggle as there are a lot of open fields.


----------



## Reece (17 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just ran over to Cawood 2/3rds of the way to York, something like that, pretty flat, but for a change I did manage to keep my cadence and H.R. up, well till I had a cig at Cawood on the way back., Still I managed 16.8mph over the 41 miles, and sort of sprinting up the short inclines here on the estate at the end.


Nice one Nigel, good speed too. 

I find I fall into the rhythm of cadence and for me the sweet spot is around 100rpm on the flats.


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Jun 2013)

Not much done on the weekend, as It was my folk's Birthday (they both have the same birthday!)Got a couple of hours in today. lowest heart rate yet on the commute...I even passed another cyclist too, on a hill whilst restraining my efforts (ok he was at least 10 years senior and on a BSO MTB) . My training session was more enjoyable, as it had a bit more pace today. Not my best time on the small loop I did ...but not surprising as it was a controlled effort (RPE 4), with four ten second sprint efforts. Rather than start the sprints on time, I selected four sections to sprint, including a descent...I didn't top any of my previous bests but my top speed on the descent was 3 mph faster (I only sprinted the first part of it).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Nigel, good speed too.
> 
> I find I fall into the rhythm of cadence and for me the sweet spot is around 100rpm on the flats.


Thanks Reece.
I start bouncing anything above 95, which I think indicates the seat is too high, (so much for the leg being straight with the heel on the peddle, and its 4cm lower than that.
My avg gear inch as increased from 57.22" in Jan cad. 79.8rpm to 65.21" and 81.4rpm this month. avg speed up from 13.59mph in Jan to 15.79mph this month, but i have only been out 12 days so far this month, that might help explain the increase over last month, and the rides so far have not been so difficult.
Do you remember back in the winter I just seemed to get slower and slower.
Something else I noticed to day, my calf's ached for the first time whilst cycling, usually thighs or groin area.


AndyPeace said:


> Not much done on the weekend, as It was my folk's Birthday (they both have the same birthday!)Got a couple of hours in today. lowest heart rate yet on the commute...I even passed another cyclist too, on a hill whilst restraining my efforts (ok he was at least 10 years senior and on a BSO MTB) . My training session was more enjoyable, as it had a bit more pace today. Not my best time on the small loop I did ...but not surprising as it was a controlled effort (RPE 4), with four ten second sprint efforts. Rather than start the sprints on time, I selected four sections to sprint, including a descent...I didn't top any of my previous bests but my top speed on the descent was 3 mph faster (I only sprinted the first part of it).


My H.R. as steadily been coming down since Jan, though it's up a little at the mo, because whilst the rides are easier, I am putting more effort in them, trying to increase sprinting (well maybe not quite but you get the idea), theres a slight incline I do at the end of my rides (its a short 1/2 miles loop), that has for the first part a slight incline, I try and sprint up this no matter how far I have been.
I ended up with 12 p.b.'s today though one doesn't show on Strava.
http://app.strava.com/activities/61013548


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jun 2013)

So much traffic I seemed slow, I know I wasn't but the traffic was bad . At one point I had a fellow cyclist catch pretty close to me, my reaction 'Not today'. I absolutely demolished him so after a mile or two he was out of sight, even when getting slowed by traffic. To be honest I think the traffic may have helped me, but this is another example of why I shouldn't cycle to work - I get too competitive and will turn up sweaty and stinking. 

Good ride, even if my tyres were a little flat

http://app.strava.com/activities/60951990#kudos


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Heres a few of things I have been working on.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2013)

Everyone seems to be speeding up and I feel like I am slowing down again. What's the secret guys? Nigel, maybe your couple of days off helped do you think? Nice photographs there 

Bit grey and murky this morning but just about to head out. If legs feel as bad as yesterday, it will be another slow meander. Haven't even decided what route I am going. I'll just head out and see how I feel I think.

Catch you later.


----------



## Reece (18 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks Reece.
> I start bouncing anything above 95, which I think indicates the seat is too high, (so much for the leg being straight with the heel on the peddle, and its 4cm lower than that.


I found the heel on the pedal and straight leg didn't work for me, especially when I went clipless. I ended up getting the girlfriends mirror beside me and setting the bike up on the turbo and fine tuning my position. Never seemed to have any knee aches or bouncing again since (touch wood). Was also the cheaper option to a bike fit, which I do keep toying with the idea lol.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> I've noticed a lot of people use Strava, I'm guessing it must be good?


 
I'd say it's excellent at what it does - the question is do _you_ really need it? 

As you can see on here some riders are very into it and it makes for a good read and clearly it inspires them so good news there.

For me. I have zero interest in segments, PB's and how I rank against the rest of the world.

No right or wrong just personal choice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2013)

Day off work today, so went and did 50 miles, lovely weather.

http://app.strava.com/activities/61126891


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Day off work today, so went and did 50 miles, lovely weather.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/61126891


Nice one. Have you got your new hybrid yet?

I attempted a seriously steep climb this morning but had to walk some of it. Even on a 34/28 gear I just couldn't turn the pedals. Thought I was going to have a heart attack trying.  Not only does it get really steep but it twists and has potholes too. Might have more success on the hybrid with the triple ring. I will give it a try another day.


----------



## RWright (18 Jun 2013)

I took the day off yesterday. I just did not want to ride, the first time I have felt like that in a while. I did work a little harder than normal but just was not feeling like riding. I think it is my body telling me to take a break.

I haven't taken a day off riding in a while I think. I did go out for a little 3 mile walk and jog. I am going to do a little less riding and a little more walking for the next few days. I did feel like riding after my walk but it started raining.  I am feeling just a little of the side effects of coming off the BP meds now so I am going to tone it down just a little while until I go back and see the Dr. on Friday. I still plan to ride some, just not as far and at a more relaxed pace. 

It was a good day though, everywhere I went, people were saying wow you are losing weight. I didn't even say yeah, I have been sick.  Just kidding.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Everyone seems to be speeding up and I feel like I am slowing down again. What's the secret guys? Nigel, maybe your couple of days off helped do you think? Nice photographs there
> 
> Bit grey and murky this morning but just about to head out. If legs feel as bad as yesterday, it will be another slow meander. Haven't even decided what route I am going. I'll just head out and see how I feel I think.
> 
> Catch you later.


Thanks
Not really, just pretty flat runs, and no real great distance.
I was like that early in the year, but just look at the distance your covering Mo, its bound to have some effect on speed.



Reece said:


> I found the heel on the pedal and straight leg didn't work for me, especially when I went clipless. I ended up getting the girlfriends mirror beside me and setting the bike up on the turbo and fine tuning my position. Never seemed to have any knee aches or bouncing again since (touch wood). Was also the cheaper option to a bike fit, which I do keep toying with the idea lol.


I am not convinced a bike fit is a solution, I personally think for the most part they are a marketing ploy. I will try lowering it a little at a time.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

I think a bike fit takes a lot of the guesswork out of your hands, it also gives a placebo esque feeling of satisfaction that everything is ok.

Thing is, bike setup is SO important. If you get it wrong, you get knee ache, back ache or any number of aches, and it could be a matter of cm's that makes the difference.

Since having the cleats Ive had pretty bad knee pain in the right leg that goes on for about 3-4 days pretty much stopping me from riding consecutively. I took a risk before the London To Brighton on Sunday by following the heel on the pedal trick and consequently raised my saddle about 2 cms (pretty significant). I finished the ride and the next day my knee was spot on, no pain at all.

I DID however get a little back pain going up the big one, which I haven't had on big climbs before, so my saddle perhaps needs dropping, maybe even a matter of mm's.

This extreme fine tuning can be done on your own, but I believe a bike fit, done right, would negate most of this trial and error. I'm not sure how most of them work, but I know the Specialized Concept Store ones end up setting your bike up and also giving you a document with exact frame / seat / stem etc measurements to the mm. Whenever I get my bike serviced I would plan on taking this sheet and saying, when done this is how I want it!

Guess what I want to say is if you want to get it right straight away, and not go thru trial and pain, they are probably worth every penny, especially when your balancing cycling with a busy schedule.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one. Have you got your new hybrid yet?
> 
> I attempted a seriously steep climb this morning but had to walk some of it. Even on a 34/28 gear I just couldn't turn the pedals. Thought I was going to have a heart attack trying.  Not only does it get really steep but it twists and has potholes too. Might have more success on the hybrid with the triple ring. I will give it a try another day.


Just having done it will make it easier next time, Mo.


----------



## RWright (18 Jun 2013)

I just wonder what happens if you still have aches and pains after the fit.


----------



## RWright (18 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just having done it will make it easier next time, Mo.


 
Yep, go after it again some other day. I hope you are not like me. If a hill makes me get off I scream like a mad man. AHHHHHHH S@@@!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I think a bike fit takes a lot of the guesswork out of your hands, it also gives a placebo esque feeling of satisfaction that everything is ok.
> 
> Thing is, bike setup is SO important. If you get it wrong, you get knee ache, back ache or any number of aches, and it could be a matter of cm's that makes the difference.


I personally think the two important things saddle height and bar reach are important, minor changes do make differences, for example the new bars are 2cm's wider and are more comfortable, but this could be the shape of the drops, I am more confident on the drops than on the old bars. I didn't really notice any difference between 172.5mm cranks and 170mm, nor any difference between clips and clipless.
I came across a tip for saddle bar length, and it quoted that "If you look down through the bars it should be in line with the front axle", my old bars the axle was always slightly in front, the new bars & stem it's in line so maybe that is what made things better.
I suffered a compression injury to my right leg years ago, and this has given me some problems, how ever as I have got fitter, this as become less of a problem, I presume as the muscle has improved it has given more support to the damaged area/s, clips or clipless has made no difference.
Cleats, when I put them on, I just put them on so they are in the same place on the shoe, and felt right when attached to the peddles.

The rest backache, numbness ect.. I think improves with fitness.
I got off the bike last night and it didn't feel like I had just done 40 miles, apart from some ache in the thighs, due I think to the maintained increase in cadence.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Yep, go after it again some other day. I hope you are not like me. If a hill makes me get off I scream like a mad man. AHHHHHHH S@@@!


Nothing round here that is that bad, best I can get to at the moment are a few cat4's and 3's, and they are not too bad.


----------



## MaxInc (18 Jun 2013)

Just came across this articles based apparently on a M.I.T. study of 700 subjects which gives a very good approximation of the important settings with a 98% accuracy compared to the professional camera assited bike fitting. Not sure how much is true but I'm going to give it a go since it doesn't cost anything.

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2010/04/science-of-bike-fitting/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one. Have you got your new hybrid yet?
> 
> I attempted a seriously steep climb this morning but had to walk some of it. Even on a 34/28 gear I just couldn't turn the pedals. Thought I was going to have a heart attack trying.  Not only does it get really steep but it twists and has potholes too. Might have more success on the hybrid with the triple ring. I will give it a try another day.


 
I nearly had a heart attack just looking at the elevation profile, you put me to shame with your climbing.

Re the Hybrid, I got it Saturday and rode to work on it on Monday. I was slower than I am on the old Hybrid, but it is a lovely bike, gear changes are really smooth and it is very quiet. I need to lower the seat a touch I think, the tyres seemed fine, I am going to keep them on until I start getting punctures then I will change them to Marathon Plus


----------



## MaxInc (18 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Just came across this articles based apparently on a M.I.T. study of 700 subjects which gives a very good approximation of the important settings with a 98% accuracy compared to the professional camera assited bike fitting. Not sure how much is true but I'm going to give it a go since it doesn't cost anything.
> 
> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2010/04/science-of-bike-fitting/


 
UPDATE: On a closer look it seemed like an April's fool joke . Oddly enough I raised the saddle according to the trick and feels better already


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I just wonder what happens if you still have aches and pains after the fit.


 
Then you just have to admit it, you are old and passed it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Just came across this articles based apparently on a M.I.T. study of 700 subjects which gives a very good approximation of the important settings with a 98% accuracy compared to the professional camera assited bike fitting. Not sure how much is true but I'm going to give it a go since it doesn't cost anything.
> 
> http://cyclingtips.com.au/2010/04/science-of-bike-fitting/


Seems pretty sound to me, these were the things I was taught when a teen, I remembered some when I bought the bike in 2008, so I guess this is why it's not been to bad, and like I said, I think fitness has had a lot to do with the comfort thing, and the miles. Weight may have played apart but I wasn't to over weight to start, I guess I have lost 1 1/2 to 2 stone in the year. I reckon I am between 12 and 12 1/2 stone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Just checked most on mine and they are pretty close, like I said earlier I think the saddle needs to come down a touch anyway, because I start to bounce above 95rpm.
Not sure how they would have worked out the stem height though, nor what relevance your arm length has on your saddle height. I can see how the stem length works though, arm length to stem and then hand reach to bars.


MaxInc said:


> UPDATE: On a closer look it seemed like an April's fool joke . Oddly enough I raised the saddle according to the trick and feels better already


So maybe it was, but how we used to fit things cant all be wrong, and at the end of the day I have made improvements.
Remember my bike is a Viking Torino not a sought after bike, for it's weight ect.. though I can get it down to just over 11Kg's carbon forks would get down a touch more, but is it worth it. I am starting to get avg speeds of between 16-17mph and I always ride solo so I never have the benefit of riding in a group, I am as quick as some of my contemporary's around here (or I have got a good tailwind on segments), I presume on much more expensive bikes.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Remember my bike is a Viking Torino not a sought after bike, for it's weight ect.. though I can get it down to just over 11Kg's carbon forks would get down a touch more, but is it worth it. I am starting to get avg speeds of between 16-17mph and I always ride solo so I never have the benefit of riding in a group, I am as quick as some of my contemporary's around here (or I have got a good tailwind on segments), I presume on much more expensive bikes.


I am pretty sure it is at least 80% if not more down to the rider on board.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am pretty sure it is at least 80% if not more down to the rider on board.



So much this. I'm not a weight junkie but I guess if I have a choice between 2 similar items I would look at the weight then. 

My bike with saddle bag, Garmin and lights on is 12 kg, just over with full water bottles obviously. Good enough for me, like Mo said if I am going to massively improve this there is half a stone up top that will go before I worry bout 40 gram lighter seatpost. 

Also even though that site was an April fools joke I just know I'm going to check mine when it comes back from the lbs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> So much this. I'm not a weight junkie but I guess if I have a choice between 2 similar items I would look at the weight then.
> 
> My bike with saddle bag, Garmin and lights on is 12 kg, just over with full water bottles obviously. Good enough for me, like Mo said if I am going to massively improve this there is half a stone up top that will go before I worry bout 40 gram lighter seatpost.
> 
> Also even though that site was an April fools joke I just know I'm going to check mine when it comes back from the lbs.


Interesting to see even so. At the end of the day unless you are racing, its all about personal improvement in your health, and to the end to some degree it does not matter what you ride, so long as you are comfortable enough to do the distance needed for health improvements, and I do think that some of that comes down to just putting the hours in.
When I started I hated the climb I have to do on a Friday morning, these days its no problem (still dont like it first thing, but I have no choice)
The first two short climbs on this, though I can drop a little further down and climb a little more, but I alternate the two routes.
http://app.strava.com/activities/60313200#1147042118
I have set a p.b each of the last 4 times I have done this run, but it is traffic and traffic light dependent really
On Friday I did it in 18'22" riding time over the 5 miles. Takes over 40 mins on the bus to Cas plus the walk to the hospital from the bus station, and £4 in travel x that by 40wks (£160) and like wise the trip to the photo group Tuesdays again probably about 40 time a year, it does not pay for everything I have spent on the bike this last year, more to do with gear ratios chainsets and cassettes and clothes, but know I am fit enough to work the gears I have and a set of clothes, costs should be minimal on this bike now, just replacement parts over the year which £300 should cover, plus the benefit of having free transport over distances upto 30-40 miles, I do not think I would consider rides over that distance transport as such, more recreational rides.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jun 2013)

First ride for 6 days due to long trip to Poole to see Mad Friends and hence a few days of excess plus rotten long drive either side!

12.70 miles at 14.99 mph av' - damn!

Wore my new Tenn Cool Flo Top with deep zip revealing my manly chest - was lovely and cool and cheap as chips (£11.00 delivered from Amazon) but seems to be fit for purpose.

Big ride tomorrow and then another big day hiking in the mountains Thurs/Friday once my mountain buddy can make his blooming mind up as to which day he would prefer to play golf - the latter past-time being the driving force of his diary.

Took a while to catch up on what's been occurring in the Best Thread On Cycle Chat - good stuff going on as ever.

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## stevey (18 Jun 2013)

It is a rest this evening i am going to pick up the new bike tomorrow so will putting that through its paces (slowly at first)


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> It is a rest this evening i am going to pick up the new bike tomorrow so will putting that through its paces (slowly at first)


Exciting stuff. It will feel much lighter and more reactive than your hybrid but you'll soon be used to it. Remember the photos


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Been going to go out all day, just as well it's light so much later, you watch me get caught in a downpour


----------



## stevey (18 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> you watch me get caught in a downpour


 
Thats due here on thursday


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Been going to go out all day, just as well it's light so much later, you watch me get caught in a downpour


Nah, that was me this morning. Got greyer and greyer and eventually started raining about 12 miles from home.  I don't really mind the rain normally, but my mudguards are on their last legs. Should have just got the sks chromoplastics as usual but went for the Longboard for fuller coverage. They are much more plasticy and brittle and have started to fall to bits so I was still getting some spray. Was hoping not to have to spend anything this month but ordered a set from Wiggle for £21.99 so not too drastic I suppose.


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just checked most on mine and they are pretty close, like I said earlier I think the saddle needs to come down a touch anyway, because I start to bounce above 95rpm.
> Not sure how they would have worked out the stem height though, *nor what relevance your arm length has on your saddle height.* I can see how the stem length works though, arm length to stem and then hand reach to bars.


 
I think it comes down to body proportions, rather like your foot is the same size as your elbow to your wrist. The sizing system is far from what I have though  If I'd made the fit too small, do you think this would explain why I feel like I have too much weight on my hands/wrists?


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I think it comes down to body proportions, rather like your foot is the same size as your elbow to your wrist. The sizing system is far from what I have though  If I'd made the fit too small, do you think this would explain why I feel like I have too much weight on my hands/wrists?


 
My measurements would suggest i need my saddle further back and i need a longer stem, i was thinking of getting a shorter one as sometimes i feel a bit stretched out.


----------



## MaxInc (18 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> My measurements would suggest i need my saddle further back and i need a longer stem, i was thinking of getting a shorter one as sometimes i feel a bit stretched out.


 
Funny you should say that because I've been feeling the same for a while until today when suddenly stretching over the bars felt comfortable and natural. Nothing really change other than my enthusiasm perhaps. I've read somewhere that it may have to do with core muscles and how much weight is left for the arms to sustain. Maybe is one of those things that you can train into


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Funny you should say that because I've been feeling the same for a while until today when suddenly stretching over the bars felt comfortable and natural. Nothing really change other than my enthusiasm perhaps. I've read somewhere that it may have to do with core muscles and how much weight is left for the arms to sustain. Maybe is one of those things that you can train into


 
My bike isn't uncomfortable as such it's just when i'm on the hoods i'd like them a little closer, drops are fine. I was thinking maybe turning them inwards a bit might sort it out.


----------



## MaxInc (18 Jun 2013)

I've been told that when riding on the hoods in a natural position and look down at the front hub, it should be hidden behind the handlebars, but in the end these are only guidelines, how you feel is what matters in the end.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I've been told that when riding on the hoods in a natural position and look down at the front hub, it should be hidden behind the handlebars, but in the end these are only guidelines, how you feel is what matters in the end.


 
I didn't check that measurement yet but on all the others i come up too small, you are right though the science only goes so far after that personal preference rules. Now if only i could work out why the toes on my right foot go numb.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jun 2013)

I think my bars are out of line, at least once today I looked down and thought, the right side is definitely further forward than the left. Time to look into how to fix this.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think my bars are out of line, at least once today I looked down and thought, the right side is definitely further forward than the left. Time to look into how to fix this.


 

Loosen stem on steerer then use plumbline from centre of front of stem down to centre of tyre.


----------



## RWright (18 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think my bars are out of line, at least once today I looked down and thought, the right side is definitely further forward than the left. Time to look into how to fix this.


 
Tighten the stem cap bolt first when you get it adjusted, then the side bolts.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I didn't check that measurement yet but on all the others i come up too small, you are right though the science only goes so far after that personal preference rules. Now if only i could work out why the toes on my right foot go numb.


 
I have a longer stem spare if you need to put one on your bike when we ride next mate, worth putting on just to give it a try?

Its a 150mm Cannondale stem.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I have a longer stem spare if you need to put one on your bike when we ride next mate, worth putting on just to give it a try?
> 
> Its a 150mm Cannondale stem.


 
I'll try it but i can't see that it'll feel right tbh, i think i want to go shorter.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I'll try it but i can't see that it'll feel right tbh, i think i want to go shorter.


 
If its foot related I would imagine it has more to do with saddle fore / aft, saddle angle, or seat post height. Possibly even cleat position.

Have you moved any of them to experiment yet?

I would try moving one thing only and riding and take it from there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nah, that was me this morning. Got greyer and greyer and eventually started raining about 12 miles from home.  I don't really mind the rain normally, but my mudguards are on their last legs. Should have just got the sks chromoplastics as usual but went for the Longboard for fuller coverage. They are much more plasticy and brittle and have started to fall to bits so I was still getting some spray. Was hoping not to have to spend anything this month but ordered a set from Wiggle for £21.99 so not too drastic I suppose.


When I got the bike it had some fitted, these are still the same ones I use today.


AndyPeace said:


> I think it comes down to body proportions, rather like your foot is the same size as your elbow to your wrist. The sizing system is far from what I have though  If I'd made the fit too small, do you think this would explain why I feel like I have too much weight on my hands/wrists?


I moved the saddle and back down a touch an I dont bounce as much above 95rpm, but I did have a little back ache lower right at one point in the ride.


MaxInc said:


> Funny you should say that because I've been feeling the same for a while until today when suddenly stretching over the bars felt comfortable and natural. Nothing really change other than my enthusiasm perhaps. I've read somewhere that it may have to do with core muscles and how much weight is left for the arms to sustain. Maybe is one of those things that you can train into


It is, as your fitness increases your body will support better.


themosquitoking said:


> I didn't check that measurement yet but on all the others i come up too small, you are right though the science only goes so far after that personal preference rules. Now if only i could work out why the toes on my right foot go numb.


Trapped nerve, lift out of the saddle every so often.


themosquitoking said:


> I'll try it but i can't see that it'll feel right tbh, i think i want to go shorter.


You would be surprised, what length is your current stem.


Nomadski said:


> If its foot related I would imagine it has more to do with saddle fore / aft, saddle angle, or seat post height. Possibly even cleat position.
> 
> Have you moved any of them to experiment yet?
> 
> I would try moving one thing only and riding and take it from there.


Come to think about this I didn't have so much trouble with right sided numbness today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Like you Mo I was slower today.
Though I still set 8 p.b's.
28.2 miles @ 16.1mph 1125 ft (from the unit) cad 81, hr 143/162bpm.
This makes it the 4 consecutively ride @ 16mph+ and this was the most difficult per mile over twice yesterdays right, and even though yesterdays ride was over 40 miles, tonight's was more difficult in total as well
http://app.strava.com/activities/61292846


----------



## heather68 (19 Jun 2013)

this is my 9 week anniversary as a cyclist have come so far in that time...had a borrowed scott hybrid for the first 5 weeks then treated myself to a triban 3...first commute to work of 20km took 1 hr 30 mins but now down to 55mins for the same route...average kph now 20kph took the long way home tonght from work 35km in 1 hr 45 mins so chuffed didnt even have to stop managed water bottle one handed lol...now to get mycyclelog sig loaded to push me a bit to doing more miles in my new saddle ouch...


----------



## RWright (19 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> this is my 9 week anniversary as a cyclist have come so far in that time...had a borrowed scott hybrid for the first 5 weeks then treated myself to a triban 3...first commute to work of 20km took 1 hr 30 mins but now down to 55mins for the same route...average kph now 20kph took the long way home tonght from work 35km in 1 hr 45 mins so chuffed didnt even have to stop managed water bottle one handed lol...now to get mycyclelog sig loaded to push me a bit to doing more miles in my new saddle ouch...


 
Congrats on the commute. Instructions to putting in the mycyclinglog sig are here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-get-a-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.91272/


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> this is my 9 week anniversary as a cyclist have come so far in that time...had a borrowed scott hybrid for the first 5 weeks then treated myself to a triban 3...first commute to work of 20km took 1 hr 30 mins but now down to 55mins for the same route...average kph now 20kph took the long way home tonght from work 35km in 1 hr 45 mins so chuffed didnt even have to stop managed water bottle one handed lol...now to get mycyclelog sig loaded to push me a bit to doing more miles in my new saddle ouch...


 
Well done. More proof as if it were needed, that the best gains are made by just doing it more and more!


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

Id love to use mycyclinglog but having already done 54 odd rides I really cba inputting them manually into the site. Wish there was an import feature from other sites.


----------



## RWright (19 Jun 2013)

Evening storms were coming in so I only got a half hour ride in. Had to ride towards town because the storms were passing to the north. I still got wet but it felt good, the cars in the rain are the part that worries me. If there is no lightning I don't mind the rain, unfortunately it doesn't happen like that often here during summer. It felt good after a day off the bike.


----------



## RWright (19 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Id love to use mycyclinglog but having already done 54 odd rides I really cba inputting them manually into the site. Wish there was an import feature from other sites.


 
Me too, I have too many to enter by hand now. I like two button click import to veloviewer and am much too lazy to change.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> this is my 9 week anniversary as a cyclist have come so far in that time...had a borrowed scott hybrid for the first 5 weeks then treated myself to a triban 3...first commute to work of 20km took 1 hr 30 mins but now down to 55mins for the same route...average kph now 20kph took the long way home tonght from work 35km in 1 hr 45 mins so chuffed didnt even have to stop managed water bottle one handed lol...now to get mycyclelog sig loaded to push me a bit to doing more miles in my new saddle ouch...


Well done Heather. My first 20Km+ ride took 1:51 (well it was 29.28KM), and today I did 45 in 6 mins less, and I probably stopped 5 or 6 times back then today I dont. Your speed will increase gradually, but seems to catch you by surprise, when you think your going slow and realise your are actually going faster than when you thought you used to be going fast.
Or when riding into the wind and you find it's not tiring you out and your speed doesn't get slowed as much as it used.
There are plenty of people in this thread that will give you encouragement, if you ever feel down about progress, as we all feel that sometimes, I know I did back in Jan-Mar I just seemed to be getting slower, but persevered thanks to some some friendly badgering in here.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

Friendly badgering is this threads forte!


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Evening storms were coming in so I only got a half hour ride in. Had to ride towards town because the storms were passing to the north. I still got wet but it felt good, the cars in the rain are the part that worries me. If there is no lightning I don't mind the rain, unfortunately it doesn't happen like that often here during summer. It felt good after a day off the bike.


 
You get some pretty extremes of weather there dont you @RWright? Really hot temps, incredible showers, tornados?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

This is my veloviewer




http://veloviewer.com/athlete/760167/


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

My Veloviewer wont update tonight any of the rides I did at the weekend.

Anyone else been having an issue?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My Veloviewer wont update tonight any of the rides I did at the weekend.
> 
> Anyone else been having an issue?


I think it has something to do with the change over to V3, but then V3 isn't showing segments and rides.


----------



## RWright (19 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> You get some pretty extremes of weather there dont you @RWright? Really hot temps, incredible showers, tornados?


 
We get it all it seems like. Hurricanes are very common here because of the shape of the US eastern coast line. A tornado came thru about five miles from my house year before last, did major damage and killed a couple of people. I also just figured out I have a family of foxes living in the woods in front of my house. That is what has been making demonic noises at night. To top this off, I just read this past week that there was a black bear sighting in the city about 35 miles north of me. I may start using my video recorder on my cell phone and start my own wildlife, extreme weather, action adventure series. That is if I don't get bitten by a snake, fox, bobcat or some big bird of prey. Or struck by lightning, freeze to death in an ice storm or get blown away in a tornado or hurricane first. I don't remember any of this stuff happening when I was a kid but there was a lot more undeveloped land back then.


----------



## RWright (19 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My Veloviewer wont update tonight any of the rides I did at the weekend.
> 
> Anyone else been having an issue?


 
Mine isn't updating either, what Nigel said. I think Strava and Veloviewer are both making some major changes now. I have all my stuff backed up to the Garmin or computer...just in case.


----------



## Ciar (19 Jun 2013)

Route: Turbo 18/06/13
Activity: Cycle
Started: 18 Jun 2013 19:03:09
Ride Time: 50:27
Distance: 9.77 miles
Average Speed: 11.62 mph
Fastest Speed: 21.18 mph
Ascent: 0 feet
Descent: 0 feet
Calories: 798 (discount as i sweat loads but doubt this is ever correct )
Average Cadence: 77 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 106 rpm

Bike: Cannondale Hybrid

my usual turbo on a tuesday night, trainer friend reckons my best power output so far as well as sustained speed, riding through treacle as usual, have to admit i had my hand on my right leg helping it move the pedals last night


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done Heather. My first 20Km+ ride took 1:51 (well it was 29.28KM), and today I did 45 in 6 mins less, and I probably stopped 5 or 6 times back then today I dont. *Your speed will increase gradually, but seems to catch you by surprise, when you think your going slow and realise your are actually going faster than when you thought you used to be going fast.*
> Or when riding into the wind and you find it's not tiring you out and your speed doesn't get slowed as much as it used.
> There are plenty of people in this thread that will give you encouragement, if you ever feel down about progress, as we all feel that sometimes, I know I did back in Jan-Mar I just seemed to be getting slower, but persevered thanks to some some friendly badgering in here.


 
This is so true - on my ride last night I felt really sluggish and sort of disjointed - hard to describe the latter but just a bit out of sorts. This was due to nearly a week off the bike and tiredness from heavy socialising!

Nonetheless, it was my second fastest average speed since getting my bike. I was really surprised when I skittered through the computer readouts at the end of the ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> We get it all it seems like. Hurricanes are very common here because of the shape of the US eastern coast line. A tornado came thru about five miles from my house year before last, did major damage and killed a couple of people. I also just figured out I have a family of foxes living in the woods in front of my house. That is what has been making demonic noises at night. To top this off, I just read this past week that there was a black bear sighting in the city about 35 miles north of me. I may start using my video recorder on my cell phone and start my own wildlife, extreme weather, action adventure series. That is if I don't get bitten by a snake, fox, bobcat or some big bird of prey. Or struck by lightning, freeze to death in an ice storm or get blown away in a tornado or hurricane first. I don't remember any of this stuff happening when I was a kid but there was a lot more undeveloped land back then.


............and to think we complain about a bit of wind and rain 

Quite nice here this morning. Dull at first but the sun is out now. Got the 1000kms done on the Junedoggle but the breeze was picking up slightly and my back was getting slightly sore so I will leave the last 50 minutes of the other challenge for tomorrow. These challenges are only a bit of fun but I do find they at least give me a bit of motivation.


----------



## RWright (19 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ............and to think we complain about a bit of wind and rain
> 
> Quite nice here this morning. Dull at first but the sun is out now. Got the 1000kms done on the Junedoggle but the breeze was picking up slightly and my back was getting slightly sore so I will leave the last 50 minutes of the other challenge for tomorrow. These challenges are only a bit of fun but I do find they at least give me a bit of motivation.


 
The lightning here can be brutal. When I saw the Tom Cruise movie War of the Worlds I thought wow,that must have been filmed in North Carolina.  That is one reason I like my highway bypass track, it has a few underpasses I can take shelter under if I need to.

I like the challenges too, they keep me a little more motivated, even though I am falling behind on the hours challenge. I just wish they had some banner at the top of our dashboard page to show them all the time. So I could bask in my glory every time I went to it.  .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This is so true - on my ride last night I felt really sluggish and sort of disjointed - hard to describe the latter but just a bit out of sorts. This was due to nearly a *week off the bike* and tiredness from heavy socialising!
> 
> Nonetheless, it was my second fastest average speed since getting my bike. I was really surprised when I skittered through the computer readouts at the end of the ride.


This helps, but don't leave it too long.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This helps, but don't leave it too long.


I see my upcoming weather forecast is very wet for the weekend so hopefully finish the 30 hour challenge tomorrow and then it may be a good time for a couple of days off too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I see my upcoming weather forecast is very wet for the weekend so hopefully finish the 30 hour challenge tomorrow and then it may be a good time for a couple of days off too.


I am off to York on Friday, forecast rain in the morning, but dryer in the aft and evening, not what you want for a naked bike ride, but there you go.
Speaking of which is anyone else going or know of someone.
This will be a big challenge for me, as I will be away from home from about 2-2.30pm till (well the ride is at 6.30, 6 1/2 miles say an hr), 2-2 1/2 hrs back depending. So possible between 9 and 10pm, I am sometimes out for 4-6 hours but usually with someone or it's broken up by groups ect....


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Jun 2013)

I've just got up! So Tired and very hungry. These nights are messing with me, only one more tonight and a long weekend to look forward to. Just raiding the freezer for some unhealthy nosh.

We have a long family ride with picnic planned (hopefully Sunday), fingers crossed for good weather!

Finally ordered a new back wheel for my trusty hybrid (amazon) so it can take the place of chief tag puller.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Friendly badgering is this threads forte!


Good, I need badgering.
Just sat in the back garden in an old rocking chair enjoying the sun waiting for my stodge to cook.
I may well fall asleep agian.


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2013)

My new bike 




















And a set of race blades thrown in 



Also these airflow shades thrown in 



Just gonna have some food then go out....


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jun 2013)

@stevey beautiful bike.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Jun 2013)

Very nice @stevey enjoy the ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

Lovely bike Stevey. Look forward to hearing how it rides. Well done on the freebies too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> My new bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lovely Bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

This is my proposed route Friday.
York W.N.B.R. 2013
and this is the ride itself as far as i can work out
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2702246


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

Just done my first 100 miler. did it at 6hours 10 minutes per my GPS, Strava shows 6 Hours 15. Very chuffed with the time, I was planning on doing it at 15mph, managed over 16.

I had been planning it for a while but kept it quiet in case I failed, when the going got tough I kept imagining you all egging me on to finish it, so a big thank you to you all.

Time for a brew, a bath and some sleep




http://app.strava.com/activities/61398322


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just done my first 100 miler. did it at 6hours 10 minutes per my GPS, Strava shows 6 Hours 15. Very chuffed with the time, I was planning on doing it at 15mph, managed over 16.
> 
> I had been planning it for a while but kept it quiet in case I failed, when the going got tough I kept imagining *you all egging me on* to finish it, so a big thank you to you all.
> 
> ...


It's what we do, well done Chris.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just done my first 100 miler. did it at 6hours 10 minutes per my GPS, Strava shows 6 Hours 15. Very chuffed with the time, I was planning on doing it at 15mph, managed over 16.
> 
> I had been planning it for a while but kept it quiet in case I failed, when the going got tough I kept imagining you all egging me on to finish it, so a big thank you to you all.
> 
> ...


Brilliant Chris. Really well done. I wish I could say you have inspired me to try a 100 but I'm afraid not!


----------



## Ciar (19 Jun 2013)

lovely bike and well done on the ride


----------



## Reece (19 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just done my first 100 miler. did it at 6hours 10 minutes per my GPS, Strava shows 6 Hours 15. Very chuffed with the time, I was planning on doing it at 15mph, managed over 16.
> 
> I had been planning it for a while but kept it quiet in case I failed, when the going got tough I kept imagining you all egging me on to finish it, so a big thank you to you all.
> 
> ...


Great ride and achievement Chris.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's what we do, well done Chris.


 


Mo1959 said:


> Brilliant Chris. Really well done. I wish I could say you have inspired me to try a 100 but I'm afraid not!





Reece said:


> Great ride and achievement Chris.


 

Cheers all


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2013)

Well been out what a difference that was to the mtb  bit wobbly at first but soon got into it, quite suprised as how much responsive and light it is think i am going to enjoy this  just got to get used to the gears.

Would i be right in assuming you use the smaller front ring just to ride normally on the road at a normal comfortable cadence and the big ring if you are going downhill


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Well been out what a difference that was to the mtb  bit wobbly at first but soon got into it, quite suprised as how much responsive and light it is think i am going to enjoy this  just got to get used to the gears.
> 
> Would i be right in assuming you use the smaller front ring just to ride normally on the road at a normal comfortable cadence and the big ring if you are going downhill


Yes, well initially anyway, but you will find that as you get fitter you will start spending more time on the big ring. I know in my first couple of months I spent nearly all the time on the small ring but I have rides now where I can stay on the big ring if I am not doing much climbing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Well been out what a difference that was to the mtb  bit wobbly at first but soon got into it, quite suprised as how much responsive and light it is think i am going to enjoy this  just got to get used to the gears.
> 
> Would i be right in assuming you use the smaller front ring just to ride normally on the road at a normal comfortable cadence and the big ring if you are going downhill


 
MTB and road bikes are like chalk and cheese. I was very wobbly at first on my road bike compared to my hybrid.

Re the front chain ring, it depends on how fit you are. I only drop down to the smaller ring on a decent climb. I managed to do todays ride without dropping to the smaller ring


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just done my first 100 miler. did it at 6hours 10 minutes per my GPS, Strava shows 6 Hours 15. Very chuffed with the time, I was planning on doing it at 15mph, managed over 16.
> 
> I had been planning it for a while but kept it quiet in case I failed, when the going got tough I kept imagining you all egging me on to finish it, so a big thank you to you all.
> 
> ...


 
Great job @Supersuperleeds, well done on the 100 miler, hell of an achievement especially at that speed!

@stevey lovely looking bike! Congrats on that, hopefully will serve you well.

You use the front chainrings however you want mate, the idea is to keep a constant cadence (RPM) regardless of elevation, so if it starts going uphill and your struggling on the front biggie, switch to the smaller one. Depending on how your gears are setup you may want to make the switch when the chain on the rear cassette is somewhere in the middle, to avoid "chainrub".


----------



## MaxInc (19 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Well been out what a difference that was to the mtb  bit wobbly at first but soon got into it, quite suprised as how much responsive and light it is think i am going to enjoy this  just got to get used to the gears.
> 
> Would i be right in assuming you use the smaller front ring just to ride normally on the road at a normal comfortable cadence and the big ring if you are going downhill


 
That is a sexy looking bike, nothing beats black, well done for choosing the colour and enjoy your new toy!

It doesn't matter which one you choose, it will change with terrain and fitness levels. You will use the small ring mainly for uphills combined with the larger cogs at the back and the big ring on flats and descents combined with the smaller cogs at the back (take it easy until you are comfortable stopping the thing, especially with new brake pads). Obviously there will be overlap so the middle range of cogs could be used with both but your cadence should dictate which one to use.


----------



## MaxInc (19 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just done my first 100 miler. did it at 6hours 10 minutes per my GPS, Strava shows 6 Hours 15. Very chuffed with the time, I was planning on doing it at 15mph, managed over 16.


 
I guess you will soon be leaving this thread and go ride with the pros. Congratulations on the achievement and enjoy the recovery


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> That is a sexy looking bike, nothing beats black, well done for choosing the colour and enjoy your new toy!
> 
> It doesn't matter which one you choose, it will change with terrain and fitness levels. You will use the small ring mainly for uphills combined with the larger cogs at the back and the big ring on flats and descents combined with the smaller cogs at the back (take it easy until you are comfortable stopping the thing, especially with new brake pads). Obviously there will be overlap so the middle range of cogs could be used with both but your cadence should dictate which one to use.


 

Thanks for that dude, brake pads are a bit soft so hopefully will bed-in


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> MTB and road bikes are like chalk and cheese. I was very wobbly at first on my road bike compared to my hybrid.
> 
> I managed to do todays ride without dropping to the smaller ring


 
Now i am impressed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> this is my 9 week anniversary as a cyclist have come so far in that time...had a borrowed scott hybrid for the first 5 weeks then treated myself to a triban 3...first commute to work of 20km took 1 hr 30 mins but now down to 55mins for the same route...average kph now 20kph took the long way home tonght from work 35km in 1 hr 45 mins so chuffed didnt even have to stop managed water bottle one handed lol...now to get mycyclelog sig loaded to push me a bit to doing more miles in my new saddle ouch...


 
Well done, there is a very big commuting section on here full of tips and friendly support. Commuting is a brilliant way of notching up the miles, also makes you get used to the weather as well! Definitely get on mycylinglog, also take a look at Strava as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I guess you will soon be leaving this thread and go ride with the pros. Congratulations on the achievement and enjoy the recovery


Chris rides more than some so called pros.
@stevey it's been mentioned, as you get fitter you will naturally use higher gears, I have a triple and at the min I am switching between middle and outer quite a abit, mind it is a 52 outer, compared with compact doubles of 50, so is naturally higher, my middle ring is 40th so again is higher than a 34th, I only ever use the 30th when climbing, and please dont think of it as a granny gear, as the gear range is about the same as a compact double, I just lose out a little on the top end a t the moment, due to it being a 7sp.my low 30x26 is just a tad lower than a 34x28.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I guess you will soon be leaving this thread and go ride with the pros. Congratulations on the achievement and enjoy the recovery


 
Not leaving this thread for a while yet! I got to around 80 miles and was thinking how the hell do the pros do these distances (and a lot more!) day after day.



Nomadski said:


> Great job @Supersuperleeds, well done on the 100 miler, hell of an achievement especially at that speed!
> 
> @stevey lovely looking bike! Congrats on that, hopefully will serve you well.
> 
> You use the front chainrings however you want mate, the idea is to keep a constant cadence (RPM) regardless of elevation, so if it starts going uphill and your struggling on the front biggie, switch to the smaller one. Depending on how your gears are setup you may want to make the switch when the chain on the rear cassette is somewhere in the middle, to avoid "chainrub".


 
The speed surprised me, the last 20 miles or so I felt I was riding through treacle.


----------



## MaxInc (19 Jun 2013)

Not much change on the training side of things, other that I am quite enjoying taking it easy and I'm slowly getting to the point where I was when pushing hard in terms of speed.

I did reach an imprtant milestone today though, which is my target jeans size of 32  down from 38. Never imagined myself wearing this size  Double sales at Debenhams meant that I got my first 32 pair of Lee for about £26 (down from £65) which only adds to the joy


----------



## boybiker (19 Jun 2013)

It's my first week back at work and have been cycling in every day as per normal. That will help me get my mileage back up to where it was before the accident! 

Ride in: http://app.strava.com/activities/61359358
Ride home : http://app.strava.com/activities/61446738


I have also been on cycle chat for 5 years now !!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2013)

Good day for me.

Nice weather - pretty hot really.

12.03 miles at average of 15.49 mph - my best ever average. Wasn't trying it just happened but I think my new stem must've helped - see separate thread in Beginners.

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good day for me.
> 
> Nice weather - pretty hot really.
> 
> ...


 
Nice one. I was just gonna post that I did a leisurely 17 miles today at 15mph & then realised that 6 months ago neither 17 miles or 15mph was particularly leisurely !!

http://app.strava.com/activities/61420978


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Well contrary to all of you who liked this evening, I wasn't best pleased with the last couple of miles, mind I did forget to take my fig biscuits.
First 5Km (3.1miles, its what I have my laps set to so I know how many Km's I have done, without having to think about it) @ 14.5mph traffic through Cas.
7 laps 35Km @ 16 and 17mph laps, the next 2 about 15mph and the last 13.9mph.
So 50Km (31. miles) @ 15.8mph just over 1,000ft according to the unit, HR 135/160 cad 80
But as Steve just said I couldn't have dreamed of that 6 months ago let alone 12 months.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well contrary to all of you who liked this evening, I wasn't best pleased with the last couple of miles, mind I did forget to take my fig biscuits.
> First 5Km (3.1miles, its what I have my laps set to so I know how many Km's I have done, without having to think about it) @ 14.5mph traffic through Cas.
> 7 laps 35Km @ 16 and 17mph laps, the next 2 about 15mph and the last 13.9mph.
> So 50Km (31. miles) @ 15.8mph just over 1,000ft according to the unit, HR 135/160 cad 80
> But as Steve just said I couldn't have dreamed of that 6 months ago let alone 12 months.


It's so easy to start forgetting what it felt like several months ago. Funny how we start getting discouraged at the slightest drop in speed now. I often have bad days when I struggle to maintain what I consider a reasonable speed too and try to remind myself that it is still so much better than when I started out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's so easy to start forgetting what it felt like several months ago. Funny how we start getting discouraged at the slightest drop in speed now. I often have bad days when I struggle to maintain what I consider a reasonable speed too and try to remind myself that it is still so much better than when I started out.


It wasn't so much I was discouraged, just a little disappointed in the last 5Km, there was a little bit of a breeze which telled, but even then there were moments when I looked and was surprised how fast I was going as it did feel slow.
Lots of people out, most said hi, apart from a couple of road bikes, one in Sky Kit.

Not as much as you or Chris do Mo, but that clocks up 100 miles since Monday evening, in 6hrs 13mins, not a patch on Chris today.
Total time was 7:17


----------



## Smotyn (19 Jun 2013)

Hi all thought I had better introduce myself.

I have been riding for about 2 months now on a trek nico hybrid. I have lost half a stone on top of the 4 and half I lost before so 5 down and only have another 9-10 to go lol. I have managed to ride 24 miles in one go so far but now have less than a month before I do the 58 mile tame ride organised by the Peterborough cycle club im doing it in aid of the make a wish foundation. Scared much but determined to make it! Despite getting a selle italia saddle which is a vast improvement on the stock one im sure I wont be able to sit for a week lol getting a proper bike fit on sat as struggling with my knees but after some good advice and that hopefully will improve. Well thats me will keep you posted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Hi all thought I had better introduce myself.
> 
> I have been riding for about 2 months now on a trek nico hybrid. I have lost half a stone on top of the 4 and half I lost before so 5 down and only have another 9-10 to go lol. I have managed to ride 24 miles in one go so far but now have less than a month before I do the 58 mile tame ride organised by the Peterborough cycle club im doing it in aid of the make a wish foundation. Scared much but determined to make it! Despite getting a selle italia saddle which is a vast improvement on the stock one im sure I wont be able to sit for a week lol getting a proper bike fit on sat as struggling with my knees but after some good advice and that hopefully will improve. Well thats me will keep you posted.


Well Tracey, you've come to the right place for encouragement, many of us in here, started off like you have, and have just kept cycling, a few in here through this last winter. Improvements, well come over time, and sometimes it will feel you are getting nowhere, if you feel like that, just bob in here, someone will gee you up. Then there will be times where you just seem to make leaps and bounds in progress.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Just to add, I managed 46 miles in one day in just over a month after I started @ 12.63mph, my first two rides were 8.5 miles @ 9.32mph and 18.2 miles @ 9.77 mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

I think I will take back what I said, seems I wasn't the only one that was slow on the last few miles.
8 p.b's and at least one that hasn't shown as a p.b.
This one Calder Bridge to Allerton Bywater Cross Rd,
Having looked through others times on the same segments, I actually seemed to perform ok.
http://app.strava.com/activities/61501054#


----------



## Smotyn (19 Jun 2013)

Thanks nigel I was managing about 12 mph on average but that was in higher gears but now trying to stay lower and get my cadence up so have slowed down a bit but will keep working on it Thanks for the support


----------



## Smotyn (19 Jun 2013)

Oh meant to say well done on your latest weight loss goal x


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Hi all thought I had better introduce myself.
> 
> I have been riding for about 2 months now on a trek nico hybrid. I have lost half a stone on top of the 4 and half I lost before so 5 down and only have another 9-10 to go lol. I have managed to ride 24 miles in one go so far but now have less than a month before I do the 58 mile tame ride organised by the Peterborough cycle club im doing it in aid of the make a wish foundation. Scared much but determined to make it! Despite getting a selle italia saddle which is a vast improvement on the stock one im sure I wont be able to sit for a week lol getting a proper bike fit on sat as struggling with my knees but after some good advice and that hopefully will improve. Well thats me will keep you posted.


Hi Tracy. Nice to have another lady rider. Sometimes I feel a bit outnumbered. Lol. 

Just a thought if you are getting sore knees. Is your saddle high enough? A lot of new riders feel they have to have their saddle low so they can reach the ground when they are seated. Have you tried the usual tip of checking your leg is straight when your heel is on the pedal at the bottom of your stroke? It may mean you have to slide forward off the saddle when you come to a halt but it is so much kinder on the knees.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Thanks nigel I was managing about 12 mph on average but that was in higher gears but now trying to stay lower and get my cadence up so have slowed down a bit but will keep working on it Thanks for the support


Higher cadence is about endurance, higher gear really about brute strength, again both will come, I know it's difficult in Lincs, but do try and find some short climbs and practise on these, these will increase your heart and lung performance, because you do have to work.
By working on a higher cadence you will also start to use higher gears, as your fitness and endurance increases, in other words you will be able to spin higher gears at the same rate, It takes a lot of practise to start spinning over 90rpm for any length of time, but it comes.
Referring to Mo's statement about saddle height this is only a start point, I did it and found it too high, not because of the height to the road, but because I was bouncing in the saddle over 95rpm, I lowered it quite a bit in real terms, and possible needs to come down a touch more.

@Mo1959 hows your back these days, I haven't seen you mention it in a while


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Higher cadence is about endurance, higher gear really about brute strength, again both will come, I know it's difficult in Lincs, but do try and find some short climbs and practise on these, these will increase your heart and lung performance, because you do have to work.
> By working on a higher cadence you will also start to use higher gears, as your fitness and endurance increases, in other words you will be able to spin higher gears at the same rate, It takes a lot of practise to start spinning over 90rpm for any length of time, but it comes.
> Referring to Mo's statement about saddle height this is only a start point, I did it and found it too high, not because of the height to the road, but because I was bouncing in the saddle over 95rpm, I lowered it quite a bit in real terms, and possible needs to come down a touch more.
> 
> @Mo1959 hows your back these days, I haven't seen you mention it in a while


Still nags away on a long ride or lot of climbing. Have a phone appointment with the doc on Friday to discuss results of X-ray. Can't see much showing up though. Think if its disc or soft tissue problems would really need MRI.


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2013)

Well, got my new bike, I'm taking it out for the first time tomorrow. For those of you I haven't mithered with it in the "Tea" thread, here are some pics....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Hi all thought I had better introduce myself.
> 
> I have been riding for about 2 months now on a trek nico hybrid. I have lost half a stone on top of the 4 and half I lost before so 5 down and only have another 9-10 to go lol. I have managed to ride 24 miles in one go so far but now have less than a month before I do the 58 mile tame ride organised by the Peterborough cycle club im doing it in aid of the make a wish foundation. Scared much but determined to make it! Despite getting a selle italia saddle which is a vast improvement on the stock one im sure I wont be able to sit for a week lol getting a proper bike fit on sat as struggling with my knees but after some good advice and that hopefully will improve. Well thats me will keep you posted.


 

Well done - great achievement so far.

Looking forward to your future updates!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Well, got my new bike, I'm taking it out for the first time tomorrow. For those of you I haven't mithered with it in the "Tea" thread, here are some pics....
> 
> View attachment 25018
> View attachment 25019
> View attachment 25021


 

Oooooh....that's rather nice.

Hope you hammer the living daylights out of the beast!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Well, got my new bike, I'm taking it out for the first time tomorrow. For those of you I haven't mithered with it in the "Tea" thread, here are some pics....
> 
> View attachment 25018
> View attachment 25019
> View attachment 25021


Very nice.........and I hope your cat likes it ;-)


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very nice.........and I hope your cat likes it ;-)


He's going to have to. He's not having a choice in this one!


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oooooh....that's rather nice.
> 
> Hope you hammer the living daylights out of the beast!




That's, dude! My target is 10,000 miles, minimum in the next two years. So it shall be getting some serious hammer!


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Hi all thought I had better introduce myself.
> 
> I have been riding for about 2 months now on a trek nico hybrid. I have lost half a stone on top of the 4 and half I lost before so 5 down and only have another 9-10 to go lol. I have managed to ride 24 miles in one go so far but now have less than a month before I do the 58 mile tame ride organised by the Peterborough cycle club im doing it in aid of the make a wish foundation. Scared much but determined to make it! Despite getting a selle italia saddle which is a vast improvement on the stock one im sure I wont be able to sit for a week lol getting a proper bike fit on sat as struggling with my knees but after some good advice and that hopefully will improve. Well thats me will keep you posted.




Well played with the weight loss. That's pretty impressive! 

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy. 

(I usually call people dude, so I'm gonna go with dude-ette for the ladies!)

Enjoy, dude-ette


----------



## philinmerthyr (19 Jun 2013)

I've not posted for a few days. Struggled to get out last week but my last few rides are showing progress. Tonight I rode 3 miles up hill into the Brecon Beacons and did 3 loops of the reservoir. I'm getting faster climbing and was much more comfortable riding above 14mph on the loops. I averaged 14.1 mph or the ride. Not long ago I was happy with a 13 mph average on a totally flat ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/61493928

6 weeks to the London 100 and I'm really enjoying the training and am optimistic that the 9 hr limit shouldn't be a problem.

Sunday should be fun. I'm doing the British Heart Foundation South Wales Bike Ride. 46 miles around a hilly Gower course with heavy rain and 30+ wind gusts forecasts.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

@stevey if the stock pads aren't doing it for you after some weeks, get some Salmon Kool Stops, they work well for me and are very highly regarded in the road community!

@Goonerobes Great ride its awesome seeing progression, even better when you feel it (occasionally!), @Nigelnaturist I remember like me you were stuck around 13.5mph average for a long time, then you have kitted up a bit and your roasting that road now. 15.8mph average over your distance is really great.

@SpokeyDokey like @Nigelnaturist congrats on the great average, the right fit and shape on your bike will naturally lead to better performance, but you still have to put the effort in, so well done.

@MaxInc Must feel great coming down a few waist sizes! Still hasn't happened to me yet lol. On the subject of bargains I picked up a genuine leather Ted Baker manbag in the airport for £26 yesterday! OK this is getting weird, moving on...

@boybiker Well done getting on with the cycling anyways after a nasty accident, the more you do it the more you can put that to the back of your mind, no doubt commuting everyday will help. Obviously that is already well underway with 17mph+ average speeds you go there! Nice one.

@Tracey Robinson  Welcome to the site and The Best Thread On The Internet™. The 58 miles is quite a distance but so doable if you just spend time on the bike. There's no secret formula, just do it over and over. Soon your current distance will feel to short and you can edge it up. Keep doing this, get to so you could comfortably do 45 odd miles at will and it will be in the bag!

Re the knees this is super important. Like Mo said the first thing to do is to raise the saddle. When you sit on the saddle put one of the pedals to 6 oclock and (wearing your cycling shoes, whatever you normally wear) put your heel on the pedal. 

If your leg is absolutely straight then its the perfect place for the saddle to start at. Tighten and when you pedal with the ball of your foot on the pedal, there should be a slight kink in the leg. Now just your legs will ache post ride, not your knees. Thing is the muscle in the leg that aches is supposed to ache post ride - the knee isn't!

I know this technique works because I did it myself this last week and it was a revelation to me and my post ride ability to bend down and get back up again without sounding like an unfit 70 year old!

Also, try getting the rides you do down somewhere. Be it from a smartphone app / dedicated device to sites like *Strava* (popular one) or *Endomondo* or *MapMyRide*. If you have neither, record them manually when you get home on a site like *http://www.mycyclinglog.com/* like quite a few here do. If you are pc averse, write it on good old fashioned paper!

Why would you do this? To see your own progress (which is all that matters, not comparisons to others) over time. It works as a great motivator, and when your smashing along at 15 mph you can think back to all those 10-12 mph days and let out an overly long evil laugh, like I do.


I picked up my bike from the LBS today after having one of *these* fitted and good lord! I went 18 miles without a creak from that BB30 shell for once! Should have done this months ago. Apparently the old BB30 - Shimano bearing adapter had seized inside the shell, was a bugger to get out apparently. Its now in a carrier bag of shame hanging on the door. It may end up in refuse..

Gave the ride a little more oomph than usual to really push the new component, and ended up getting 25 PR's on my favourite route. This is a route Ive done lots so the PRs actually do mean something to me. I set a target a couple of months ago to get round Richmond Park counter clockwise under 29 minutes, today I did it in 23 minutes 9 seconds, which was 1 minute and 40 seconds better than my previous PR!

Had a little incident where I started to feel aching in the knees, then noticed my saddle was down about 3 inches from what it had started! *Note to self - When picking up bike from LBS, check seatpost screw tightness!*

Finished with a PB average of 16.1 mph, although Garmin says 16.3, so Im going with that!

http://app.strava.com/activities/61530802#


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2013)

@ThinAir Congrats on the bike, looks fast fast fast!

@philinmerthyr I dont think RideLondon will be any kind of issue with you, what with all the mileage and climbing your doing. May even be a nice relaxing day out! Well ok not relaxing but you know.

Good luck with the BHF ride out, watch out for those nasty side gusts. Bloomin wind.


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Jun 2013)

Nice to see a few new faces in the crowd. managed to get out for a few hours, after work. Apart from not taking quite enough food, was a really nice ride. Very few cars (and those I did see were drove very politely), warm enough that I left in shorts/short sleeve top (I took a base layer, which I added around 11 o'clock) and the climb through Colwall did not disappoint. The spring were I stop for a water refill was busy (which surprised me for the time of day) and everyone was chatty. Just over 14mph, which wasn't bad for the distance and elevation
http://app.strava.com/activities/61550088

That makes 3,000+ miles for the year


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Hi all thought I had better introduce myself.
> 
> I have been riding for about 2 months now on a trek nico hybrid. I have lost half a stone on top of the 4 and half I lost before so 5 down and only have another 9-10 to go lol. I have managed to ride 24 miles in one go so far but now have less than a month before I do the 58 mile tame ride organised by the Peterborough cycle club im doing it in aid of the make a wish foundation. Scared much but determined to make it! Despite getting a selle italia saddle which is a vast improvement on the stock one im sure I wont be able to sit for a week lol getting a proper bike fit on sat as struggling with my knees but after some good advice and that hopefully will improve. Well thats me will keep you posted.


Welcome to the Thread. Well done on the weight loss as well. My first sportive 100km ride was in April and my longest ride prior to this was just 30 miles, as long as you are getting out there regularly you will do it it.


----------



## RWright (20 Jun 2013)

Looks like a great day. Some new riders , some sharp new bikes , some big rides, nice one supersuperman!, and lots of good rides with some PRs. Nice riding!

I just did my new favorite track, not far from home, few cars and mostly the smooth type asphalt. Weather was great and I saw a rider again! She was going the other way and waved so I didn't turn around and try to scalp her. I didn't want to mess up my Strava time. 

Nigel good luck with the weather for the naked bike ride, that would be one that the weather could really be important.  Also, be extra careful when you are near the spokes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Looks like a great day. Some new riders , some sharp new bikes , some big rides, nice one supersuperman!, and lots of good rides with some PRs. Nice riding!
> 
> I just did my new favorite track, not far from home, few cars and mostly the smooth type asphalt. Weather was great and I saw a rider again! She was going the other way and waved so I didn't turn around and try to scalp her. I didn't want to mess up my Strava time.
> 
> Nigel good luck with the weather for the naked bike ride, that would be one that the weather could really be important.  Also, be extra careful when you near the spokes.


It's June it's hardly cold Rocky, and skin is water proof. From the weather reports it's going to be dry, but that can change. I rode to about 5 miles from York on Monday so distance isn't a problem, I don't think it ever was.
I have to do 20 miles in the morning, well 10 but I thought about increasing the distance a little. If the ride in York was a little earlier in the day I might have been tempted to do 100 miles, but as it will probably finish in the region of about 7.30 and time to re organise, and allow myself 2 hrs back home, it will already be a long day, for me.
So hospital at 10.30-12.30
Home by about 1pm.
The ride starts to meet from about 4.30 (I don't know at which point you change) so set off from home 2.30 ish.

Bigger gaps on this RS10's so should be safe enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's June it's hardly cold Rocky, and skin is water proof. From the weather reports it's going to be dry, but that can change. I rode to about 5 miles from York on Monday so distance isn't a problem, I don't think it ever was.
> I have to do 20 miles in the morning, well 10 but I thought about increasing the distance a little. If the ride in York was a little earlier in the day I might have been tempted to do 100 miles, but as it will probably finish in the region of about 7.30 and time to re organise, and allow myself 2 hrs back home, it will already be a long day, for me.
> So hospital at 10.30-12.30
> Home by about 1pm.
> ...


Good luck with the ride Nigel. Well, since no one else has asked I am going to have to do it.........is naked bike riding not a bit painful? I feel myself squirming just thinking about it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck with the ride Nigel. Well, since no one else has asked I am going to have to do it.........is naked bike riding not a bit painful? I feel myself squirming just thinking about it


It was a little when I did the London one, I think the saddle was to far back and the bracket that holds the saddle, dug into the top of my leg, but then I didn't wear padded shorts for the ride down to London either, also remember it is only 6 1/2 miles at a sedate pace really.
I have never sat on this saddle without shorts, but I have with just a pair of base layer leggings, it was ok.
I wouldn't do it for any serious riding (you wouldn't weld naked), also remember it's usually the wrong clothes that cause chaffing anyway, and I now have the fitness to be out of the saddle more.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (20 Jun 2013)

Hello All!

Having looked around various cycling forums this seemed by far the nicest and just want to introduce myself

I first bought my Trek Hybrid in April 2012 whilst I lived in the Big Smog to do my commute of 3 miles from Battersea to Whitehall. During this time I fell off twice breaking my wrist and then collarbone. I also was cycling past as the helicopter struck the tower in Vauxhall so quite happy to be alive as it could have gone in any direction.

Since Feb I changed job and moved to Stratford Upon Avon and since May have properly got back into my cycling fitness. I started slowly as I was 16 1/2 stone and did 5-8 cycles after work along flat ground. Since then I have been doing 10 mile hillier routes after work and last weekend I did 25 miles in just over 2 hours.Think I have lost about 1/2 stone since Early May but not exactly sure.

My aim is to be fit enough next summer to do the round London sportive. I have signed up for a 30 miler in a couple of Weeks near me and am doing the 55 mile MacRider in September.

Am currently doing 6 days a week exercise with 3 days cycling and 3 days running (sorry if I just swore). Also getting a proper bike fitting at the weekend as my hands go numb when cycling and plan to cycle to work (10 miles or so) from next week.

Need to invest in some winter kit of next few months as I don't want to stop when the bad weather comes. Will keep you posted.

Here is my typical 10 miler http://app.strava.com/activities/61467839 which includes the horrible Billesly Wall
Any my 25 miler at weekend http://app.strava.com/activities/60662975

Will try to do 30 miles this weekend.

Looks a really good forum, hopefully see some great stories and Advice


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally ordered a new back wheel for my trusty hybrid (amazon) so it can take the place of chief tag puller.


Yeah, wheel delivered today. I got very excited as the box was big enough for a bike and I thought for a moment.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah, wheel delivered today. I got very excited as the box was big enough for a bike and I thought for a moment.....


I know what you mean there.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Since Feb I changed job and moved to Stratford Upon Avon and since May have properly got back into my cycling fitness. I started slowly as I was 16 1/2 stone and did 5-8 cycles after work along flat ground. Since then I have been doing 10 mile hillier routes after work and last weekend I did 25 miles in just over 2 hours.Think I have lost about 1/2 stone since Early May but not exactly sure.
> 
> My aim is to be fit enough next summer to do the round London sportive. I have signed up for a 30 miler in a couple of Weeks near me and am doing the 55 mile MacRider in September.
> 
> ...



Welcome Neighbour ! Your weekender almost goes past my house. 
You have come to the only thread you will need for motivational chat. My first sportive was the Shakespeare100 this April.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Having looked around various cycling forums this seemed by far the nicest and just want to introduce myself
> 
> ...


Oliver, I see you have some hills in there, thats good as it will help. Just keep at it, but remember your body also needs time to recover.
You will easily manage 55 miles by Sept.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (20 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Welcome Neighbour ! Your weekender almost goes past my house.
> You have come to the only thread you will need for motivational chat. My first sportive was the Shakespeare100 this April.


 
Cheers Brian, will be doing a trip to Evesham and back at some point I should imagine. I will be doing the Shakespeare100 next April as well (at least that is the plan)

Do you ride with any clubs or friends? I am currently by myself but will be joining a cycling club when my fitness improves.

Also at least half my cycle rides are not logged on Strava because of my stupid phone dying during trip. Will buy myself a Garmin or something soon but they do seem expensive.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Well, got my new bike, I'm taking it out for the first time tomorrow. For those of you I haven't mithered with it in the "Tea" thread, here are some pics....
> 
> View attachment 25018
> View attachment 25019
> View attachment 25021


 
Great Bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Having looked around various cycling forums this seemed by far the nicest and just want to introduce myself
> 
> ...


 
Welcome aboard. If you can do 25 miles now, you will easily do 55 in September, especially if you build up those commuter miles


----------



## k_risten7 (20 Jun 2013)

I know it's nothing major but I have not been in my bike at all first time out and a few hills I did three miles last night. I felt I could have done more but I didn't want to over do it first ride out. Hoping for four miles tonight.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Having looked around various cycling forums this seemed by far the nicest and just want to introduce myself
> 
> ...


 

 to the *Best Thread On The Intern**et**™* If your doing 25 now, just spend time on the bike and come September 55 miles will be a doddle, especially with the commuter mileage.

If you need any advice, just ask, there is an answer lurking within this thread somewhere!


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

k_risten7 said:


> I know it's nothing major but I have not been in my bike at all first time out and a few hills I did three miles last night. I felt I could have done more but I didn't want to over do it first ride out. Hoping for four miles tonight.


 
3 miles is 3 miles more than you did before!


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Cheers Brian, will be doing a trip to Evesham and back at some point I should imagine. I will be doing the Shakespeare100 next April as well (at least that is the plan)
> 
> Do you ride with any clubs or friends? I am currently by myself but will be joining a cycling club when my fitness improves.
> 
> Also at least half my cycle rides are not logged on Strava because of my stupid phone dying during trip. Will buy myself a Garmin or something soon but they do seem expensive.


Hi. I usually ride alone. I wanted to join the Evesham Wheelers but when I started cycling again I was about twenty and a half stone and way too slow for there slow group. I can manage an avg of about 17mph now over about ten miles and my longest ride is still 66 miles( the shakespeare100) the weight has been falling off, now down under 17st which is making it easier. I have tried to tag up with cycling types in the past, but with two under 8 and work, time is precious! In an ideal world if you were doing that weekender run again maybe I could join you near Honeybourne and come to Stafford with you then I could complete yor route back home(nr long lartin prison). 
You have found a good place on the newbie thread.
Brian


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (20 Jun 2013)

Cheers for welcome everyone, it's hard speaking about my achievements in the office as I work with some very very fit people including an Ultra Marathoner and a guy who won the Devizes - Westminsiter Canoe Race a month or two back!

I have many questions on kit, to invest in a road bike or not, winter riding etc should I use this thread or another?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Cheers Brian, will be doing a trip to Evesham and back at some point I should imagine. I will be doing the Shakespeare100 next April as well (at least that is the plan)
> 
> Do you ride with any clubs or friends? I am currently by myself but will be joining a cycling club when my fitness improves.
> 
> Also at least half my cycle rides are not logged on Strava because of my stupid phone dying during trip. Will buy myself a Garmin or something soon but they do seem expensive.


They might be, an alternative is the Bryton series much the same as garmin, if anything a tad more accurate,You can get a 20T with H.R. and Cad for £126 from Evan at the mo. Their site uploads direct to Strava, and the webpage is looking good these days, also is not sole based on the web page for uploading.
The Garmins you can just use as an external device, so drop and drop files, not sure if you can do this yet with the bryton, but it is only a minor thing. An edge 200 without H.R. and Cad (it doesn't support them) is £99 but does have a breadcrumb trial you can follow. The 40E much the same as a 500 can be had for £135 an edge 500 £152, then H.R. and cad for both (both can be got with either or both)
The battery life on the Brytons is also supposed to be better, upto 35 hrs (18 on the 500), mind I have never run a battery flat yet.



k_risten7 said:


> I know it's nothing major but I have not been in my bike at all first time out and a few hills I did three miles last night. I felt I could have done more but I didn't want to over do it first ride out. Hoping for four miles tonight.


As Damon said 3 miles is 3 more than before, my first two rides neigh on killed me, first was 8 miles the second 18 miles, I dont think nothing of those distance now, and you wont either, just keep at it be patient it does come over night (so to speak), there will be time you think what the ...., but your starting at a good time of year to get some miles done, build up some fitness and stamina, a month should see you doing 10-20 miles at a reasonable pace, if you get out 3-5 times a week, also remember to rest, it helps your body repair the damage you do exercising, and you generally come back stronger from the rest.
and


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Cheers for welcome everyone, it's hard speaking about my achievements in the office as I work with some very very fit people including an Ultra Marathoner and a guy who won the Devizes - Westminsiter Canoe Race a month or two back!
> 
> I have many questions on kit, to invest in a road bike or not, winter riding etc should I use this thread or another?


Ask what you want in here Oliver, it's a pretty lose thread, all manner of topics have been covered.
As for achievements, you will get applaud in here often enough, besides anything that you do better than you did before is an achievement, and should be applauded, also when you feel your getting no where again, the members in this thread (CC on the whole) will encourage you, even if it's only say get back out there do that last mile to bring up a certain mile stone, not that, that mile will have any beneficial effect on your fitness, other than you have reached a goal.


----------



## ThinAir (20 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great Bike


Cheers, dude!


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> I have many questions on kit, to invest in a road bike or not, winter riding etc should I use this thread or another?


All questions welcome on this thread.

As for a road bike, you would be hard pushed to beat this for a starter.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Cheers for welcome everyone, it's hard speaking about my achievements in the office as I work with some very very fit people including an Ultra Marathoner and a guy who won the Devizes - Westminsiter Canoe Race a month or two back!
> 
> I have many questions on kit, to invest in a road bike or not, winter riding etc should I use this thread or another?


 
As per Brian, by all means post them here, though there is a dedicated part of the forum for these questions, which may produce answers quicker

http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/bikes-accessories-kit-and-clothing.39/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2013)

k_risten7 said:


> I know it's nothing major but I have not been in my bike at all first time out and a few hills I did three miles last night. I felt I could have done more but I didn't want to over do it first ride out. Hoping for four miles tonight.


 

Keep at it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2013)

Good evening everyone.

Nice to see some new Newbies on here - I do hope you stick around. 

Did my first '25' today and pretty chuffed. 25.52 miles / 14.12 mph average. 

I planned a relatively flat course although the word flat is a bit of a misnomer here in The Lakes! Miles 12 - 17 undulated like the Loch Ness Monsters back!

Found it very easy tbh but I am determined not to overdo things and just keep racking up the miles - I have done over 600 this year which is not a lot compared to some of you mile-munchers but is 600 and a bit more than I would have done without a bike!

Came off (separate thread) 2 miles from home on what transpired to be a fuel spillage. Cest la vie. 

Take it easy folks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Nice to see some new Newbies on here - I do hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here about the spill (excuse the pun), but glad to you managed your first 25 miles, your 600 is proabaly more like my 1000-1200 miles.


----------



## boybiker (20 Jun 2013)

k_risten7 said:


> I know it's nothing major but I have not been in my bike at all first time out and a few hills I did three miles last night. I felt I could have done more but I didn't want to over do it first ride out. Hoping for four miles tonight.


 
3 miles more than most people! Just build up slowly and make sure you keep hydrated and eat well. Not forgetting a good nights kip and some rest time! 



SpokeyDokey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Nice to see some new Newbies on here - I do hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


 
600 miles is a big achievement especially living in the area you do, its not easy going! I hope you're ok from your off, just get back on the bike as soon as you are better. It very quickly becomes a distance memory.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Hope your ok after the fall, and gratsy on the 600 miles. Tell everyone it in KMs, it sounds more! (965.6kms!!) 

@PedalPedalFallOff Here is a great place to put something out there, like @Nigelnaturist said the topics wander like a drunken Geordie at 3am, but as @Supersuperleeds rightly said, often if you want a QUICK answer make a thread in the right part of CC, there's some strangers out there but my head hasn't been bitten off...yet! Also the bike @BrianEvesham pointed out is a bit of a superstar round these parts when it comes to entry level bikes, so many cant be wrong!


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jun 2013)

It would be great to get some of your feedback here, and all in one place I can see all responses as opposed to looking in two areas.

Thanks


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @SpokeyDokey Hope your ok after the fall, and gratsy on the 600 miles. Tell everyone it in KMs, it sounds more! (965.6kms!!)


Nooooooo............I don't do kms. I have to keep converting it back to miles.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jun 2013)

k_risten7 said:


> I know it's nothing major but I have not been in my bike at all first time out and a few hills I did three miles last night. I felt I could have done more but I didn't want to over do it first ride out. Hoping for four miles tonight.


 
3 miles is more than you had done before, and 4 is more than that! Well done


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

Had a little jaunt out with Mr @themosquitoking thru some deadly London streets. Didn't die, still have the bike and no one got seriously hurt, though there was a cry of shiiiiiiiit at one point!

http://app.strava.com/activities/61720765

Also, having done the London to Brighton on Sunday and going out full pelt yesterday on my Richmond Park course for 18 miles, having done another wee 18 miler today tells me the saddle post rearrangement has worked wonders for my recovery rate, something I've struggled with immensely.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Had a little jaunt out with Mr @themosquitoking thru some deadly London streets. Didn't die, still have the bike and no one got seriously hurt, *though there was a cry of shiiiiiiiit at one point*!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/61720765
> 
> Also, having done the London to Brighton on Sunday and going out full pelt yesterday on my Richmond Park course for 18 miles, having done another wee 18 miler today tells me the saddle post rearrangement has worked wonders for my recovery rate, something I've struggled with immensely.


 

 Like i said mate riding through London traffic is like wrestling a bear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Nice to see some new Newbies on here - I do hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


 
I think you need to get a set of stabilisers. Hope you and the bike are okay


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think you need to get a set of stabilisers. Hope you and the bike are okay


 

My best girl friend said that too.

I wonder if my reflexes are disappearing with age!


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My best girl friend said that too.
> 
> I wonder if my reflexes are disappearing with age!


 
Rule #64


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My best girl friend said that too.
> 
> I wonder if my reflexes are disappearing with age!


 
If you hit diesel, reflexes don't matter, it is pot luck if you stay up.


----------



## boybiker (20 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you hit diesel, reflexes don't matter, it is pot luck if you stay up.


 
This is very true. I hit some the other week but it was more a reaction and a good helping of luck that kept me upright!


----------



## Leescfc79 (20 Jun 2013)

Just been out and done the same 10 mile route I did when I started cyling, first time I did it with a 12.2mph ave speed, today exactly 775 miles later it was 16.1mph, its a flat route but still a big improvement. 

My garmin wouldn't switch on so missed the first couple of miles but recorded most of it with my phone.

My average is creeping up and at the same time I'm looking for hillier routes, as soon as I can average 15.5mph on a regular basis on hilly (for Essex) routes I've promised myself a nice shiny carbon thing....


----------



## stevey (20 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Having looked around various cycling forums this seemed by far the nicest and just want to introduce myself
> 
> ...


 
 oliver to a great forum/members


----------



## Smotyn (20 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you hit diesel, reflexes don't matter, it is pot luck if you stay up.


I did that with my motor bike..... now my right hand goes dead whatever I'm doing lol


----------



## Smotyn (20 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hi Tracy. Nice to have another lady rider. Sometimes I feel a bit outnumbered. Lol.
> 
> Just a thought if you are getting sore knees. Is your saddle high enough? A lot of new riders feel they have to have their saddle low so they can reach the ground when they are seated. Have you tried the usual tip of checking your leg is straight when your heel is on the pedal at the bottom of your stroke? It may mean you have to slide forward off the saddle when you come to a halt but it is so much kinder on the knees.



I do have my saddle as high as I can and def can't reach the floor lol well see what my bike fit on sat comes up with ;0)


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> I do have my saddle as high as I can and def can't reach the floor lol well see what my bike fit on sat comes up with ;0)


 
You're still meant to reach the floor, just on tippy toes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> You're still meant to reach the floor, just on tippy toes!


 

Is that right?

I have my bike set up with the 109% method and definitely can't do the toesy thing.


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I have my bike set up with the 109% method and definitely can't do the toesy thing.


109%? I'm sure I could google it but I thought I'd ask  what's that about then?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> 109%? I'm sure I could google it but I thought I'd ask  what's that about then?


 

http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/how-to-get-your-seat-height-right-14608/

I did this and the .883 Lemond method and they are virtually the same.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> 109%? I'm sure I could google it but I thought I'd ask  what's that about then?


 
It's about 9% above maximum.


----------



## Steve Donovan (20 Jun 2013)

Hi all.
I bought my Btwin Triban 3 at the weekend. It's been many years (20 years) since I've done any meaningful cycling so I'm taking a bit of getting used to the gears on the new bike.
Had my first proper ride the other day, 14 miles in and around hilly Halifax, 900ft elev gain according to strava.
My aim is to commute 2 or 3 times a week to work, which is about 6.5 miles away. I tried the route tonight, there and back. It took me about 90 mins altogether, about 13 miles with an elev gain of 1100ft.
Feeling pretty chuffed that I can actually do it. Now I just need to get some practice miles in before I brave the commute for real.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jun 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> Hi all.
> I bought my Btwin Triban 3 at the weekend. It's been many years (20 years) since I've done any meaningful cycling so I'm taking a bit of getting used to the gears on the new bike.
> Had my first proper ride the other day, 14 miles in and around hilly Halifax, 900ft elev gain according to strava.
> My aim is to commute 2 or 3 times a week to work, which is about 6.5 miles away. I tried the route tonight, there and back. It took me about 90 mins altogether, about 13 miles with an elev gain of 1100ft.
> Feeling pretty chuffed that I can actually do it. Now I just need to get some practice miles in before I brave the commute for real.


 
You've done a dummy run which is twice the distance, good on you. You'll soon learn of easier options for the journey with traffic - the other day I passed someone, and then he met me at a turning further down the road. It was only after talking to him I learned of a different turning to take that avoids a villlage I cycle through.

Congratulations on starting your journey, you'll soon find yourself trying to spend weekends sat on the saddle


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Is that right?
> 
> I have my bike set up with the 109% method and definitely can't do the toesy thing.


 
I used the heel method and it has worked wonders for me and post ride fatigue. Im sure its dangerous not being able to reach the floor at all without coming off your saddle, I would say that's a sure sign your saddle is too high.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jun 2013)

I think I need to drop my saddle a cm or two. Going to do it tomorrow for cycle home. Hopefully I can still power past the traffic in my pink jersey


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (20 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> They might be, an alternative is the Bryton series much the same as garmin, if anything a tad more accurate,You can get a 20T with H.R. and Cad for £126 from Evan at the mo. Their site uploads direct to Strava, and the webpage is looking good these days, also is not sole based on the web page for uploading.
> The Garmins you can just use as an external device, so drop and drop files, not sure if you can do this yet with the bryton, but it is only a minor thing. An edge 200 without H.R. and Cad (it doesn't support them) is £99 but does have a breadcrumb trial you can follow. The 40E much the same as a 500 can be had for £135 an edge 500 £152, then H.R. and cad for both (both can be got with either or both)
> The battery life on the Brytons is also supposed to be better, upto 35 hrs (18 on the 500), mind I have never run a battery flat yet.


 
Cheers for advice, never even heard of Bryton so will investigate.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (20 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> All questions welcome on this thread.
> 
> As for a road bike, you would be hard pushed to beat this for a starter.
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html


 
Didn't think you could get Road Bike that cheap! Might spend a bit more as can get it on Cycle to work scheme, but that is probably a few months away


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (20 Jun 2013)

Quick question guys, if you don't have a fancy expensive Garmin how do you figure out where you going? Currently I plan it out on Map My Ride or similar and then write it down on paper. Only got lost once so far!


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/how-to-get-your-seat-height-right-14608/
> 
> I did this and the .883 Lemond method and they are virtually the same.


 
I checked this measurement and it turns that's where it's set up to. I'd used the heel to pedal method before and it was too low for me and I've been slowly raising it on feel  must be some other setting that is holding me back from a monstrous average.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I checked this measurement and it turns that's where it's set up to. I'd used the heel to pedal method before and it was too low for me and I've been slowly raising it on feel  must be some other setting that is holding me back from a monstrous average.


 

I started off with the heel method and it felt ok for a while. I too fiddled with a few height settings and like you when I found the above link it was almost there - if I remember correctly it was just under a cm too low.

I even got Lovely Wife to video me from behind to make sure my hips were not rocking.

LW thinks I have gotten too serious over bike fit and (gently) teases me - I just remind her of the frequent Hair Fuss I have to put up with on her part!


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Quick question guys, if you don't have a fancy expensive Garmin how do you figure out where you going? Currently I plan it out on Map My Ride or similar and then write it down on paper. Only got lost once so far!


 I have a Garmin 800 but to be honest I rarely use the navigation. I plan the route, pick out place names and follow road signs. tbh, I do get lost...or as I like to think of it "I will change my route on a whim". The more you cycle in an area the better you'll be. I've done a fair wadge of miles locally this year and even when I'm 'off route' I have an inkling as to where the road leads. obviously, if your going somewhere.. i.e. work, social , etc I think your current way is the best.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jun 2013)

I love my Garmin 800! It really depends on how much use you will get out of the turn by turn navigation. Do you know your routes well? Are you going further afield, or just local? I like the device actually knows where I am, Im not a gps plot on a blank canvas as far as it thinks, it knows where the roads are, and where they arent.

Some people use cheap as chips gps devices and thats fine, if the mapping isnt a high priority you have a large choice.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> 109%? I'm sure I could google it but I thought I'd ask  what's that about then?


Both measurements, are a percentage of the inside leg, for example 33"x109% =36" measured from the centre of the pedal (I think) the other 88.3% 33x88.3% = 29" measured from the centre of the BB, both to the top of the saddle.
I did this the other week and found I need to lower the saddle, by quite a bit, in the end I opted for about 2 1/2" lower, and then this week a little more, as I was still bouncing above 95rpm, and its worked, so the heel method in my case was to high. Come to think about it, I was doing low 15mph avg end of May, since the new bars and lowering it a little more (I think it could come down touch, still a little bounce) I am doing 16+mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I used the heel method and it has worked wonders for me and post ride fatigue. Im sure its dangerous not being able to reach the floor at all without coming off your saddle, I would say that's a sure sign your saddle is too high.


It usually means your saddle is lower.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Quick question guys, if you don't have a fancy expensive Garmin how do you figure out where you going? Currently I plan it out on Map My Ride or similar and then write it down on paper. Only got lost once so far!


Depending where your ride you get to know the roads, but it does take time. Besides it difficult to stay lost for long on roads in the U.K. and as humans we have the ability to communicate with others, though I am probably the worst at this one.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It usually means your saddle is lower.


 
Lower?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Lower?


Confused me too. Lol. I like my saddle as high as possible without my hips starting to rock. Maybe my bike is too big but I can't reach the ground even with my toes. Can't say it bothers me though. It becomes automatic just to slide forwards when I come to a halt.

As I have decided to take the weekend off partly for recovery and partly because the weather is to be horrible I thought I would really go for a maximum effort this morning. Worked really hard and was in the drops 90% of the time. The Garmin was hovering around 17mph which amazed me so I was mildly disappointed when I downloaded the ride and it corrected it to 16.9mph


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2013)

I'd be very happy with 16.9 but yes 17.0 would've been more satisfying. Bit of a way for me to go though untill I am as quick as you.

I couldn't manage 90% in the drops - well done to you.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd be very happy with 16.9 but yes 17.0 would've been more satisfying. Bit of a way for me to go though untill I am as quick as you.
> 
> I couldn't manage 90% in the drops - well done to you.


Thanks 

It was strictly a one off. Couldn't ride like that very often. Normal service will be resumed next week when I will probably be back around the 14mph mark. It's good just to really push yourself occasionally and see what you can do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Both measurements, are a percentage of the inside leg, for example 33"x109% =36" measured from the centre of the pedal (I think) the other 88.3% 33x88.3% = 29" measured from the centre of the BB, both to the top of the saddle.
> I did this the other week and found I need to lower the saddle, by quite a bit, in the end I opted for about 2 1/2" lower, and then this week a little more, as I was still bouncing above 95rpm, and its worked, so the heel method in my case was to high. Come to think about it, I was doing low 15mph avg end of June, since the new bars and lowering it a little more (I think it could come down touch, still a little bounce) I am doing 16+mph.


 

That seems a lot of difference ie over 2.5" if I have read you right.

Whether I do heel, 88.3 or 109 the saddle is pretty much in the same position give or take a tad.

I am now sitting here thinking about your shin, thigh and foot length - sounds *loody pervy tbh.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2013)

Off for some Weetabix now and a contemplation of how my day will unscroll - very grey and drizzly here in Kendal.

Have good rides all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

Well I set the saddle to the heel height ages ago, then came across this in thread here, off the top of my head the saddle height was about 79cm the 88.3% and the 109 put it closer to 74cm, I lowered it 4cm and then when i did the bars I lowered it a little more 5mm or so, and there are the results.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

@Mo1959 I dont think so, like me you have improved unless you stop altogether there is no going back as such, part of the reason some rides have a lower avg are the climbs you do, even then you are getting good speeds.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> Hi all.
> I bought my Btwin Triban 3 at the weekend. It's been many years (20 years) since I've done any meaningful cycling so I'm taking a bit of getting used to the gears on the new bike.
> Had my first proper ride the other day, 14 miles in and around hilly Halifax, 900ft elev gain according to strava.
> My aim is to commute 2 or 3 times a week to work, which is about 6.5 miles away. I tried the route tonight, there and back. It took me about 90 mins altogether, about 13 miles with an elev gain of 1100ft.
> Feeling pretty chuffed that I can actually do it. Now I just need to get some practice miles in before I brave the commute for real.


 
That 13 miles will soon creep up, best two words for a cyclist "Extended Commute"


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It was strictly a one off. Couldn't ride like that very often. Normal service will be resumed next week when I will probably be back around the 14mph mark. It's good just to really push yourself occasionally and see what you can do.


This what I have been trying to do Mo, some shorter more intense, it seems to be helping. Though I think I would need new shifters to be on the drops 90% of the time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Quick question guys, if you don't have a fancy expensive Garmin how do you figure out where you going? Currently I plan it out on Map My Ride or similar and then write it down on paper. Only got lost once so far!


 
I use ridewithgps or memorymap to create my routes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

^^^ for route planning
also @Mo1959, you asked about the saddle on the ride today, I went out last night to try a ride with just a pair of lycra leggings on the thinnest I could find, did the 8 miles last night no problem.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> ^^^ for route planning
> also @Mo1959, you asked about the saddle on the ride today, I went out last night to try a ride with just a pair of lycra leggings on the thinnest I could find, did the 8 miles last night no problem.


 
Good luck with the ride, no photographs please!


----------



## RWright (21 Jun 2013)

I was up early today so I thought I would go for an early ride, temperature felt nice and cool. I spent about an hour looking for a riding glove I lost in the wash, how you lose a glove in the house I don't think I will figure that one out. It got late and the morning traffic started on the larger roads so I thought I would just do 10 miles or so in the local residential area.

My Garmin would not locate satellites so I got in one lap with no timing, then came back to get my heart rate monitor that I forgot to put on and try another lap. Restarted the Garmin at home and finally picked up the satellites. I set off again, bottom of the first hill and the cheap stitching on my Cree T6 case comes loose and rips the cord out of my battery when it gets caught in the cassette. I decided to finish that lap and try to stop the morning carnage. First results of my day are one lost glove, one ripped out light battery cable and only 10 minutes added to my Tour Tune-Up challenge. It did feel pretty good for a few minutes though. I also checked to make sure today wasn't the 13th when I got home.  

I also looked at the seat height stuff. My seat is higher than the 109 or Lemmond numbers but I feel mine is a little low.  Even though I can't touch well enough when I stop to feel safe without coming off the seat, so my method of sliding off is grab a hand full of front brake right when I want to stop.  I don't think I am ready for group riding yet. 

Speedy ride Mo, nice one!


----------



## RWright (21 Jun 2013)

Have a nice ride Nigel!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck with the ride, no photographs please!


All my pictures are tasteful


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I was up early today so I thought I would go for an early ride, temperature felt nice and cool. I spent about an hour looking for a riding glove I lost in the wash, *how you lose a glove in the house* I don't think I will figure that one out. It got late and the morning traffic started on the larger roads so I thought I would just do 10 miles or so in the local residential area.
> 
> My Garmin would not locate satellites so I got in one lap with no timing, then came back to get my heart rate monitor that I forgot to put on and try another lap. Restarted the Garmin at home and finally picked up the satellites. I set off again, bottom of the first hill and the cheap stitching on my Cree T6 case comes loose and rips the cord out of my battery when it gets caught in the cassette. I decided to finish that lap and try to stop the morning carnage. First results of my day are one lost glove, one ripped out light battery cable and only 10 minutes added to my Tour Tune-Up challenge. It did feel pretty good for a few minutes though. I also checked to make sure today wasn't the 13th when I got home.
> 
> ...


Still looking for some socks I lost a week ago, dont like riding in the rain in white ones.

Regarding saddle heat, I have found that instead of me (or hips) lifting, the bike is now being pushed forward, just need to get the motion a little smoother.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

Just had my telephone appointment with the doc. There is narrowing between L4 and L5 vertebra so she is going to get me an MRI and check for disc pressure on nerves causing my leg and foot numbness. Mind you, the thought of back surgery doesn't exactly excite me if it comes to that! On the other hand, don't want to cause any permanent nerve damage I suppose. No doubt it will take a while for the scan to come through anyway so I will worry about it then.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had my telephone appointment with the doc. There is narrowing between L4 and L5 vertebra so she is going to get me an MRI and check for disc pressure on nerves causing my leg and foot numbness. Mind you, the thought of back surgery doesn't exactly excite me if it comes to that! On the other hand, don't want to cause any permanent nerve damage I suppose. No doubt it will take a while for the scan to come through anyway so I will worry about it then.


At least it's step in the right direction.


----------



## RWright (21 Jun 2013)

Good luck with it Mo. Do what the Dr. says

Edit: And what you think is best for you too. Back surgery would be a big decision for me. .


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I was up early today so I thought I would go for an early ride, temperature felt nice and cool. I spent about an hour looking for a riding glove I lost in the wash, how you lose a glove in the house I don't think I will figure that one out. It got late and the morning traffic started on the larger roads so I thought I would just do 10 miles or so in the local residential area.
> 
> My Garmin would not locate satellites so I got in one lap with no timing, then came back to get my heart rate monitor that I forgot to put on and try another lap. Restarted the Garmin at home and finally picked up the satellites. I set off again, bottom of the first hill and the cheap stitching on my Cree T6 case comes loose and rips the cord out of my battery when it gets caught in the cassette. I decided to finish that lap and try to stop the morning carnage. First results of my day are one lost glove, one ripped out light battery cable and only 10 minutes added to my Tour Tune-Up challenge. It did feel pretty good for a few minutes though. I also checked to make sure today wasn't the 13th when I got home.
> 
> ...


 
Chalk that one down to a bad day at the office @RWright! If I started getting so much go wrong in one day I would just pack the bike away, no idea what worse things lurk round the corner!



Mo1959 said:


> Just had my telephone appointment with the doc. There is narrowing between L4 and L5 vertebra so she is going to get me an MRI and check for disc pressure on nerves causing my leg and foot numbness. Mind you, the thought of back surgery doesn't exactly excite me if it comes to that! On the other hand, don't want to cause any permanent nerve damage I suppose. No doubt it will take a while for the scan to come through anyway so I will worry about it then.


 
I do hope the scans come out favourably, would be a very difficult decision to make on a back operation, but you will know yourself the right course if it comes to it. I would like to point out if your general bike performance is what it is with a spinal issue, goodness knows what you could do without it!



Nigelnaturist said:


> All my pictures are tasteful


 
Your pictures are awesome Nigel, but I'm siding with @Supersuperleeds on this one!!!

No rides planned today, just me and my rear derailleur are going to have a few words in a bit...


----------



## MaxInc (21 Jun 2013)

Did some maintenance early today and discovered a nice 4-5mm side wall cut on the rear tire starting to bulge a little  So I need a quick replacement, and preferably not too expensive as I will most likely get the in pair. Original tyres are Schwalbe Lugano 700x25 and can get them online for about £12 each but won't come in time for the Sunday ride. Anything else I could find in a local shop like Evans or Decahtlon at similar price?


----------



## Smotyn (21 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Quick quit yostion guys, if you don't have a fancy expensive Garmin how do you figure out where you going? Currently I plan it out on Map My Ride or similar and then write it down on paper. Only got lost once so far!



I use map my ride and have found you can plan a route and email it to your phone click on the link and it sends it to the app for you to do. I think if you leave the volume up it shouod tell you where your going but admit I havent actually tries this yet so not sure about that. Anyone else on here use map my ride? I also have strava as friends have it but only tend to put my bigger rides on that as I dont think they woukd be too interested in my 3 mile commutes lol


----------



## Smotyn (21 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had my telephone appointment with the doc. There is narrowing between L4 and L5 vertebra so she is going to get me an MRI and check for disc pressure on nerves causing my leg and foot numbness. Mind you, the thought of back surgery doesn't exactly excite me if it comes to that! On the other hand, don't want to cause any permanent nerve damage I suppose. No doubt it will take a while for the scan to come through anyway so I will worry about it then.



Good luck with it x


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks guys for the well wishes for my back. It's aching a bit now as I have spent the last 2 hours bent over fitting mudguards 

My least favourite job but the Longboards I had on weren't as sturdy as the chromoplastics and had started to break. Fitted the SKS chromoplastics this time and the strip of metal that runs through them seems to make them much stronger. It always takes me at least 2 hours with lots of things pinging in all directions and much unladylike language but that's it done.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Jun 2013)

Well thanks to some wonderful encouragement & great advise on here I have now gone & done my 1st 30 mile ride in just over 2 hours @ 14.9mph. 
The strange thing is I felt fine at the end but despite taking it easy at the start the hill (or was it a mountain) at 8 miles absolutely killed me! 
How some of you do 100 miles in a day is beyond me, I've done 70 in 6 days & that is it for me this week, the winds can do their worst down here this weekend I'm putting my feet up!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/61880528


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well thanks to some wonderful encouragement & great advise on here I have now gone & done my 1st 30 mile ride in just over 2 hours @ 14.9mph.
> The strange thing is I felt fine at the end but despite taking it easy at the start the hill (or was it a mountain) at 8 miles absolutely killed me!
> How some of you do 100 miles in a day is beyond me, I've done 70 in 6 days & that is it for me this week, the winds can do their worst down here this weekend I'm putting my feet up!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/61880528


That's amazing for the length of time you have been riding. Really well done. If you take the weekend off your legs should recover nicely ready for the next one.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's amazing for the length of time you have been riding. Really well done. If you take the weekend off your legs should recover nicely ready for the next one.


Thanks Mo, a nice hot bath awaits now & the next planned ride will be Tuesday, work permitting, although it may be a more sedate affair!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well thanks to some wonderful encouragement & great advise on here I have now gone & done my 1st 30 mile ride in just over 2 hours @ 14.9mph.
> The strange thing is I felt fine at the end but despite taking it easy at the start the hill (or was it a mountain) at 8 miles absolutely killed me!
> How some of you do 100 miles in a day is beyond me, I've done 70 in 6 days & that is it for me this week, the winds can do their worst down here this weekend I'm putting my feet up!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/61880528


 

Really well done - I wouldn't worry about 100 milers etc; to do 70 in 6 days is a damn good effort in my book.

There are some fantastic mileages on here in this thread and every credit.

One of the ultimate limits though is how much you want to do and/or how it fits into the rest of your life. Some people have lots of time to cycle (I do). Some people want to spend lots of time cycling (I don't).

I'd just be happy with what you are doing as you are doing really well.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had my telephone appointment with the doc. There is narrowing between L4 and L5 vertebra so she is going to get me an MRI and check for disc pressure on nerves causing my leg and foot numbness. Mind you, the thought of back surgery doesn't exactly excite me if it comes to that! On the other hand, don't want to cause any permanent nerve damage I suppose. No doubt it will take a while for the scan to come through anyway so I will worry about it then.


 
Good luck re: scans etc. Back surgery is a big decision as previously mentioned. I would seek as much advice from doctors as possible.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well thanks to some wonderful encouragement & great advise on here I have now gone & done my 1st 30 mile ride in just over 2 hours @ 14.9mph.
> The strange thing is I felt fine at the end but despite taking it easy at the start the hill (or was it a mountain) at 8 miles absolutely killed me!
> How some of you do 100 miles in a day is beyond me, I've done 70 in 6 days & that is it for me this week, the winds can do their worst down here this weekend I'm putting my feet up!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/61880528


100 miles is nothing compared to cycling day in day out when starting. Well done


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jun 2013)

Today's journey home took me over the 1500 mark 
The 3000 target was set as a 'I probably couldn't do this, but let's set it anyway' and I am amazed with my athletic ability. I'm more or less Cadel Evans


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Really well done - I wouldn't worry about 100 milers etc; to do 70 in 6 days is a damn good effort in my book.
> 
> There are some fantastic mileages on here in this thread and every credit.
> 
> ...


Yes, ditto this.......and it can even change as you go along. Most days I have enough time and inclination to put in a fair few miles but I, along with many others, can go through spells when I can't be bothered doing as much. As long as you are not leaving weeks in between, your fitness shouldn't suffer too much.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks guys for the well wishes for my back. It's aching a bit now as I have spent the last 2 hours bent over fitting mudguards


Take it easy Mo.


----------



## stevey (21 Jun 2013)

My first ride on the new beast  i liking this a lot, little effort for good speed KOM well i am the only doing it so i was bound to be . 

Happy with average speed as well

http://app.strava.com/activities/61942841


----------



## Smotyn (21 Jun 2013)

Ok so how do I get one of those miles done thingy's that you all have at the bottom of your profile?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Ok so how do I get one of those miles done thingy's that you all have at the bottom of your profile?


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ho...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Ok so how do I get one of those miles done thingy's that you all have at the bottom of your profile?


 
Follow this

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ho...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Follow this
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ho...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


Great minds and all that. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

Just got back, from the best ever 6 mile ride I have ever had. 6.51 miles at the massive speed of 7mph avg cag 42 this bit surprises me 160ft in 6.61 miles in York.
The ride back was a little slower that maybe I was expecting 31mile @ 14.8mph but as the bike weighed in at 19Kg's I can live with it.
Overall 72.12miles @ 13.9mph, the other data is really irrelevant as today wasn't about performance.
Take the ride in York out and it was 66.61miles @ 15.3mph for the day.
York WNBR 2013


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just got back, from the best ever 6 mile ride I have ever had. 6.51 miles at the massive speed of 7mph avg cag 42 this bit surprises me 160ft in 6.61 miles in York.
> The ride back was a little slower that maybe I was expecting 31mile @ 14.8mph but as the bike weighed in at 19Kg's I can live with it.
> Overall 72.12miles @ 13.9mph, the other data is really irrelevant as today wasn't about performance.
> Take the ride in York out and it was 66.61miles @ 15.3mph for the day.
> York WNBR 2013


 
Why was the bike so heavy?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why was the bike so heavy?


Camera & lenses food, clothes lights ect..


----------



## stu9000 (22 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Today's journey home took me over the 1500 mark
> The 3000 target was set as a 'I probably couldn't do this, but let's set it anyway' and I am amazed with my athletic ability. I'm more or less Cadel Evans



Not sure how to gauge my progress but reading some of these posts makes me feel a bit more like the ride London 100 miles is achievable within 9 hours. Maybe. 

Suddenly it feels very close and I've ramped up my training including a 25m round trip to work a couple of times a week, and it has some massive hills that I hope are getting me ready for Box and Leith. 

The uphill 12 m journey to work takes me about an hour and 20 mins. The av speed is coming in about 8 to 9.

I rode with MapMyRide! Distance: 11.88mi, time: 01:22:09, pace: 6:55min/mi, speed: 8.67mi/h.
http://mapmyride.com/workout/307272751

On less challenging roads I can average 12 or 13 mph. 

But these figures suggest to me that the London 100 is going to be tough to do in 9h.

Have I left it too late? I'm feeling stronger every day but my "to work" average speed worries me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> Not sure how to gauge my progress but reading some of these posts makes me feel a bit more like the ride London 100 miles is achievable within 9 hours. Maybe.
> 
> Suddenly it feels very close and I've ramped up my training including a 25m round trip to work a couple of times a week, and it has some massive hills that I hope are getting me ready for Box and Leith.
> 
> ...


Is there much traffic on your run in, because this can effect avg speeds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

Today wasn't about p.b's but I still got 7.
http://app.strava.com/activities/61975359#
The ride in York on strava


----------



## RWright (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just got back, from the best ever 6 mile ride I have ever had. 6.51 miles at the massive speed of 7mph avg cag 42 this bit surprises me 160ft in 6.61 miles in York.
> The ride back was a little slower that maybe I was expecting 31mile @ 14.8mph but as the bike weighed in at 19Kg's I can live with it.
> Overall 72.12miles @ 13.9mph, the other data is really irrelevant as today wasn't about performance.
> Take the ride in York out and it was 66.61miles @ 15.3mph for the day.
> York WNBR 2013


 
You should get at least double challenge credits for the naked miles! Sounds like a fun day, congrats on the ride. 

I have been doing a lot of things all day, just now getting ready for a night ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> You should get at least double challenge credits for the naked miles! Sounds like a fun day, congrats on the ride.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of things all day, just now getting ready for a night ride.


It was good, I forget how good it is to be out in the sun naked, most of the onlookers were supportive. About 118 turned up I think it was.
I got quite anxious prior to the ride, not because of the nudity, but again just being around people, but it was a much more relaxed ride than the one I did in London in 2008, but once riding I just tried to enjoy being in the sun, we haven't had to much of that this year.
it was also nice it fell on the solstice.


----------



## RWright (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was good, I forget how good it is to be out in the sun naked, most of the onlookers were supportive. About 118 turned up I think it was.
> I got quite anxious prior to the ride, not because of the nudity, but again just being around people, but it was a much more relaxed ride than the one I did in London in 2008, but once riding I just tried to enjoy being in the sun, we haven't had to much of that this year.
> it was also nice it fell on the solstice.


 
I didn't realize it was solstice already. I am liking these late evening rides to about 9 pm without lights here. I bet it stays light even later there.

I get a little anxious in big crowds, not sure if that is the right word, a little dizzy maybe, nothing really bad, just takes me a minute or two to adjust to all the movement going on, like when I go to a football game or something with people everywhere. After I get used to looking at all the motion for a minute I am fine.

The weather was great here today but I got busy mowing and washing my car, then needed to do some shopping, by the time I got finished it was late so I decided to take it easy and just ride out to lake at night to see the Lightning Bugs. It looks pretty cool seeing millions of them in the trees across the lake so I was looking forward to it. About 7 miles out the P Fairy made a night call.. Took a little while to change it in the dark, my jaws still ache a little from holding the flashlight in my mouth.  I almost did the entire fix without having to touch the chain, then it fell of the small front ring right as I was an inch or so away from having the rear wheel in the dropouts.  So a couple of my fingers got a little greasy, got most off it off with grass.

Since I was already having a bad bike mojo day and I didn't recall the last time I had charged the battery for my lights, I just turned around and came back home at the next exit. I will try to catch the lightning bug show some other time.


----------



## Eribiste (22 Jun 2013)

I'm all set up for my first Audax tomorrow, the Beacon Roads CC Cotswold Outing. Just 107 klicks, but that'll be my longest single ride to date. I've got the Cyclechat.net jersey, clean bike, route cards printed & laminated to jersey pocket size, the packet of wine gums, and I'm working towards the right p.m.a.! Whatever you're all doing tomorrow, have a good one.


----------



## RWright (22 Jun 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I'm all set up for my first Audax tomorrow, the Beacon Roads CC Cotswold Outing. Just 107 klicks, but that'll be my longest single ride to date. I've got the Cyclechat.net jersey, clean bike, route cards printed & laminated to jersey pocket size, the packet of wine gums, and I'm working towards the right p.m.a.! Whatever you're all doing tomorrow, have a good one.


 
Good luck and have fun. I think you will do great.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just got back, from the best ever 6 mile ride I have ever had. 6.51 miles at the massive speed of 7mph avg cag 42 this bit surprises me 160ft in 6.61 miles in York.
> The ride back was a little slower that maybe I was expecting 31mile @ 14.8mph but as the bike weighed in at 19Kg's I can live with it.
> Overall 72.12miles @ 13.9mph, the other data is really irrelevant as today wasn't about performance.
> Take the ride in York out and it was 66.61miles @ 15.3mph for the day.
> York WNBR 2013


Sounds like a great day Nigel. Glad you enjoyed it. Hope all the others did too.

Great distance too. That will be your longest ride for quite some time I take it? Day off today?

I'm still up early as usual but just going to do some walking for the next couple of days. The dog needs walked anyway so may just take her a bit further than usual. Going to take at least today and tomorrow off, maybe even Monday if it isn't looking nice. Hoping I feel nice and refreshed after that.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I'm all set up for my first Audax tomorrow, the Beacon Roads CC Cotswold Outing. Just 107 klicks, but that'll be my longest single ride to date. I've got the Cyclechat.net jersey, clean bike, route cards printed & laminated to jersey pocket size, the packet of wine gums, and I'm working towards the right p.m.a.! Whatever you're all doing tomorrow, have a good one.


All the best with that. Just take it easy and enjoy it. Look forward to hearing how it goes. My main worry on these would be getting lost as I must have the worst sense of direction imaginable.


----------



## RWright (22 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like a great day Nigel. Glad you enjoyed it. Hope all the others did too.
> 
> Great distance too. That will be your longest ride for quite some time I take it? Day off today?
> 
> I'm still up early as usual but just going to do some walking for the next couple of days. The dog needs walked anyway so may just take her a bit further than usual. Going to take at least today and tomorrow off, maybe even Monday if it isn't looking nice. Hoping I feel nice and refreshed after that.


 
I get more soreness after I walk few miles than if I ride....and here is the weird part, even my butt. 

I think that probably means I need to do more walking.


----------



## Eribiste (22 Jun 2013)

Getting lost is a concern, hence my choice of a fairly local ride, plus I used to live in Wythall where the ride starts from. I've got route marked maps to go with the route cards too. Not quite a Garmin 800, but they'll have to do! Of course if I do get lost, there is the advantage of probably clocking up my first imperial century while trying to find my way back!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

Eribiste said:


> Getting lost is a concern, hence my choice of a fairly local ride, plus I used to live in Wythall where the ride starts from. I've got route marked maps to go with the route cards too. Not quite a Garmin 800, but they'll have to do! Of course if I do get lost, there is the advantage of probably clocking up my first imperial century while trying to find my way back!


Ha, ha. Hope it doesn't come to that. I am sure you will be fine.

I am so bad I have been known to get lost in car parks, going round and round and can't find the exit!


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I'm all set up for my first Audax tomorrow, the Beacon Roads CC Cotswold Outing. Just 107 klicks, but that'll be my longest single ride to date. I've got the Cyclechat.net jersey, clean bike, route cards printed & laminated to jersey pocket size, the packet of wine gums, and I'm working towards the right p.m.a.! Whatever you're all doing tomorrow, have a good one.



Good luck. Fancied doing an Audux sometime, sounds like fun. Sort of a cannonball run without the cars. Or Burt Reynolds.


----------



## stu9000 (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is there much traffic on your run in, because this can effect avg speeds.



Actually yes, and lights. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Lots of posts to catch up on. Had a manic week and not been on here for ages (or out on the bike much). 

It's really windy here today. I really hope it isn't tomorrow. I've the Nottingham 100 in the morning. I HATE the wind. I find it really saps me


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Lots of posts to catch up on. Had a manic week and not been on here for ages (or out on the bike much).
> 
> It's really windy here today. I really hope it isn't tomorrow. I've the Nottingham 100 in the morning. I HATE the wind. I find it really saps me


Hope so for your sake too. I know how you feel. I hate it too. Sometimes it's not so bad in the morning and doesn't pick up till later so here's hoping 

Rain is currently bouncing off the ground here. My planned rest days have been well timed. Got round a dog walk before it got too bad.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope so for your sake too. I know how you feel. I hate it too. Sometimes it's not so bad in the morning and doesn't pick up till later so here's hoping
> 
> Rain is currently bouncing off the ground here. My planned rest days have been well timed. Got round a dog walk before it got too bad.



Yesterday looked like rain all day, then the sun came out. Wind (and rain) appeared overnight. I might go out for a short 'leg turn' this afternoon as I've not been out since Wednesday, or I may just have a bit of a turbo session in the garage instead. The gusts have got worse since I started typing!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks guys for the well wishes for my back. It's aching a bit now as I have spent the last 2 hours bent over fitting mudguards
> 
> My least favourite job but the Longboards I had on weren't as sturdy as the chromoplastics and had started to break. Fitted the SKS chromoplastics this time and the strip of metal that runs through them seems to make them much stronger. It always takes me at least 2 hours with lots of things pinging in all directions and much unladylike language but that's it done.



 re expletives. Makes it all more rewarding when you actually get the blooming' things on though doesn't it?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> re expletives. Makes it all more rewarding when you actually get the blooming' things on though doesn't it?


It does.....and I think I actually made a better job of them than I usually do. They seem to be sitting reasonably straight and close to the tyres without rubbing. Sitting here thinking about getting the pledge out and giving it a polish now.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was good, I forget how good it is to be out in the sun naked, most of the onlookers were supportive. About 118 turned up I think it was.
> I got quite anxious prior to the ride, not because of the nudity, but again just being around people, but it was a much more relaxed ride than the one I did in London in 2008, but once riding I just tried to enjoy being in the sun, we haven't had to much of that this year.
> it was also nice it fell on the solstice.



Hope you had suncream on! But at least you hardly had to worry about tan lines (although I'd hate to ride without socks so I have a weird tan developing on the calves


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It does.....and I think I actually made a better job of them than I usually do. They seem to be sitting reasonably straight and close to the tyres without rubbing. Sitting here thinking about getting the pledge out and giving it a polish now.



Ha ha. Life is too short to clean!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope you had suncream on! But at least you hardly had to worry about tan lines (although I'd hate to ride without socks so I have a weird tan developing on the calves


No, hardly ever use it, I tan reasonably well, and never really stupid about being in the sun till I have a tan, it comes naturally spending time in the sun early on in the season, I use moisturiser sometime if skin a little dry, this is more of a problem as I grow older. I had shoes and socks on.
There was some bad riding, in terms of technique, but it's not what it was about, though one of the stwards did trying educating someone about small ring, small ring combo.
There was one recumbent.
A couple of road bikers were there, not sure if they looked down on by Viking, I did seem to see one look of disgust, but then that could have been the panniers.
There were some hairy moments ( and I am not talking about body parts).
The ride itself was about vehicle drivers noticing cyclists, also about the oil dependency of the car culture.






Riding in the wind is about endurance, and fitness, it takes some time to get this, but it does come and riding in the wind isn't then *quite* so bad, never nice but there you go, good luck with the ride.



Mo1959 said:


> Sounds like a great day Nigel. Glad you enjoyed it. Hope all the others did too.
> 
> Great distance too. That will be your longest ride for quite some time I take it? Day off today?
> 
> I'm still up early as usual but just going to do some walking for the next couple of days. The dog needs walked anyway so may just take her a bit further than usual. Going to take at least today and tomorrow off, maybe even Monday if it isn't looking nice. Hoping I feel nice and refreshed after that.


I think it's the most I have done in a single day, but the rides were split up, to the hospital and back, to York and back, and the ride itself.



@Eribiste Have a good ride.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jun 2013)

*WET WET WET & WINDY TOO!*


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *WET WET WET & WINDY TOO!*


 

Same here driving wind & rain


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just got back, from the best ever 6 mile ride I have ever had. 6.51 miles at the massive speed of 7mph avg cag 42 this bit surprises me 160ft in 6.61 miles in York.
> The ride back was a little slower that maybe I was expecting 31mile @ 14.8mph but as the bike weighed in at 19Kg's I can live with it.
> Overall 72.12miles @ 13.9mph, the other data is really irrelevant as today wasn't about performance.
> Take the ride in York out and it was 66.61miles @ 15.3mph for the day.
> York WNBR 2013


 

Well done, you are a braver soul than me, no way would I ride naked, would be unfair to all the on lookers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2013)

Eribiste said:


> I'm all set up for my first Audax tomorrow, the Beacon Roads CC Cotswold Outing. Just 107 klicks, but that'll be my longest single ride to date. I've got the Cyclechat.net jersey, clean bike, route cards printed & laminated to jersey pocket size, the packet of wine gums, and I'm working towards the right p.m.a.! Whatever you're all doing tomorrow, have a good one.


 
Good luck with it, take your time and enjoy it.




Phoenix Lincs said:


> Lots of posts to catch up on. Had a manic week and not been on here for ages (or out on the bike much).
> 
> It's really windy here today. I really hope it isn't tomorrow. I've the Nottingham 100 in the morning. I HATE the wind. I find it really saps me


 
Very windy here in Leicester and we aren't to far away from Nottingham. Just think of the extra exercise you will get if the wind is still around


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, you are a braver soul than me, no way would I ride naked, would be unfair to all the on lookers.


There were riders of all sizes Chris, naturisum is not about having a perfect body. I personally try and look beyond the outside of a person, but I find people difficult to cope with. The ride didn't bother me, meeting up was the most difficult bit, and getting to chat with people.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah, wheel delivered today. I got very excited as the box was big enough for a bike and I thought for a moment.....


Well do you think I can fit this b#%#%# wheel! Took out the extra axle spacers, fitted the tyre and tube, still a little bit tight but got in then discovered the old wheel nuts don't fit on the new axle!!!!. Had to walk away as was losing it a bit. 
I need some decent cone spanners aus well as the cheapo cheese ones that came with an Aldi toolkit folded under normal use.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well do you think I can fit this b#%#%# wheel! Took out the extra axle spacers, fitted the tyre and tube, still a little bit tight but got in then discovered the old wheel nuts don't fit on the new axle!!!!. Had to walk away as was losing it a bit.
> I need some decent cone spanners aus well as the cheapo cheese ones that came with an Aldi toolkit folded under normal use.


 

I can post you some of my beta-blockers if you want - not sure how long they will take though.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Riding in the wind is about endurance, and fitness, it takes some time to get this, but it does come and riding in the wind isn't then *quite* so bad, never nice but there you go, good luck with the ride.
> 
> Have a good ride.



Thanks Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

I have put a picture on flickr of Clifford's Tower.
You may need to view using this link I think, though those with a flickr account should see it ok.
Please don't view if offended by nudity.
http://flickr.com/gp/35557179@N04/30X1L6


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have put a picture on flickr of Clifford's Tower.
> You may need to view using this link I think, though those with a flickr account should see it ok.
> Please don't view if offended by nudity.
> http://flickr.com/gp/35557179@N04/30X1L6


 
Had a quick scan of your pics - very good! I like the Big Red Eye on the RH side a fair way down.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jun 2013)

@SpokeyDokey thanks, glad you like them.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs - Good luck tomorrow, looks like you will have light and heavy showers in Nottingham between 7 am and 4pm so take along some light rain gear (gillet or pacamac, and maybe a skullcap if you have one). Dont take anything too heavy as I found during the London To Brighton when you add extra rain layers on and its quite light showers you really get too toasty.

May I suggest you wear sealskinz socks instead of standard ones if the predictions don't change (although they often do on the BBC!)

Go prepared I should say, stuff those rain bits in one of your pockets or wear from the outset if it is really miserable.

Hope it holds out for you. 

@BrianEvesham - whats that all about? You change bike wheel size?


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jun 2013)

Weather's crap and Glasto is next week so motivation is low...however going out for a spin on new tyre from LBS to the coast. It'll be pretty boring as it's one country road without much going on and I've driven/passengered on it so much in my life it's like the back of my hand


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Weather's crap and *Glasto* is next week so motivation is low...however going out for a spin on new tyre from LBS to the coast. It'll be pretty boring as it's one country road without much going on and I've driven/passengered on it so much in my life it's like the back of my hand


 

Are you going?


----------



## philinmerthyr (22 Jun 2013)

I broke a spoke on my ride last night but managed to get it fixed today so I'm planning to do the BHF South Wales Bike Ride in the morning. I'm doing the longest 47 mile route. The ride starts on Swansea seafront and loops north of the M4 and then over to the Gower with about 3,000 ft of climbing.

It looks a great ride but the challenge will be the weather. 







It's probably going to be character building. Time to man up and get on with it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @BrianEvesham - whats that all about? You change bike wheel size?


No, just having a bad day.
The over locknut distance was a few mm longer/wider on the new wheel so changed the spacers from the old hub. The locknuts are wider on the new hub and I can't change them with the old ones as a different thread (yet).
Anyway, went out for a ride with my boys in the wind and rain to relieve all the stress. 8 miles later and I'm fine!
New wheels nuts from Halfords and the wheel is in at last, a little tight till I get some new thinner locknuts. Will finish it of tomorrow now.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Phoenix Lincs - Good luck tomorrow, looks like you will have light and heavy showers in Nottingham between 7 am and 4pm so take along some light rain gear (gillet or pacamac, and maybe a skullcap if you have one). Dont take anything too heavy as I found during the London To Brighton when you add extra rain layers on and its quite light showers you really get too toasty.
> 
> May I suggest you wear sealskinz socks instead of standard ones if the predictions don't change (although they often do on the BBC!)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a lot Nomadski I do have some sealskin socks, so good thought. Light raingear might be slightly more challenging, I'll have to see what I can rummage round for (ah ha, wait, just remembered something that might do).

Went out on an easy ride today http://app.strava.com/activities/62109405 which fired me up. Was feeling rather nervous this morning, but when I got back I was all excited and full of enthusiasm. YAY!


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Are you going?


Yes. I am so pumped.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yes. I am so pumped.


 
Is it your first time?


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is it your first time?


 
Yeah, are you going?


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yeah, are you going?


 
Yup, it'll be about my eighth or ninth one. Still get just as excited though.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/62109456

The ride to the seaside. There was some old plane doing fly-bys so there were thousands of people blocking me. Stopped to watch it and have a drink - if you cant beat them, join them - and the set off home. I didn't go slower than 20 for almost all of the journey home. One happy Steven seen as the wind was helping a little.

I may not thank the wind, it might be my new rear tyre


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2013)

Might not be able to get out tomorrow so did this quickie with o/h, the wind added an extra barrier of resistance  dont think o/h appreciated it though. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/62122575


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Might not be able to get out tomorrow so did this *quickie with o/h*, the wind added an extra barrier of resistance  dont think o/h appreciated it though.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62122575


 
You aren't meant to tell us about this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2013)

Just a short 20 miles - who would have thought I would have said that 6 months ago. Very very windy, made it very very hard work.

http://app.strava.com/activities/62109604


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

Quite good reading about everyone battling through the wind and rain while I have enjoyed my day off  Just joking guys. All good resistance training for you.


----------



## DaveyM (22 Jun 2013)

Guess who's back,
back again,
Davey's back'
tell your friends.

Only 8 miles on the mountain bike...but after missing the best part of a month with a reoccurring back problem it felt fantastic just to be moving again.

I am so far behind you all in the many challenges I can't even imagine how much I'd have to do to try and catch up


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Guess who's back,
> back again,
> Davey's back'
> tell your friends.
> ...


As a fellow back pain sufferer I feel your pain! Hope you are feeling much better. Don't overdo things trying to do too much though.


----------



## Smotyn (22 Jun 2013)

Well done to you all for battling the wind and the rain - will be my turn tomorrow!

Had my bike fit today and honestly am a bit miffed. Not at the guy at Greenwheel cycles in Peterborough - can't fault them and they really know what they are talking about. I am miffed (well really rather p*ssed off if I am honest) the reason I have been having so many problems with my knees is because my bike is too small for me! He has moved my seat back as far as it can go which was all of 5mm further back than it already was but other than that there really isnt a lot he could do for me. he said the only other thing I could do was to try and get my hands on a set back seat post although the one I already have is offset! Does anyone know of a reasonably priced set back seat post that will give me more than about 10mm? I turns out my husbands bike is also a bit too small for him but his was solved by a long reach stem being fitted. I will be having words with our LBS on this subject!


----------



## boybiker (22 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well done to you all for battling the wind and the rain - will be my turn tomorrow!
> 
> Had my bike fit today and honestly am a bit miffed. Not at the guy at Greenwheel cycles in Peterborough - can't fault them and they really know what they are talking about. I am miffed (well really rather p*ssed off if I am honest) the reason I have been having so many problems with my knees is because my bike is too small for me! He has moved my seat back as far as it can go which was all of 5mm further back than it already was but other than that there really isnt a lot he could do for me. he said the only other thing I could do was to try and get my hands on a set back seat post although the one I already have is offset! Does anyone know of a reasonably priced set back seat post that will give me more than about 10mm? I turns out my husbands bike is also a bit too small for him but his was solved by a long reach stem being fitted. I will be having words with our LBS on this subject!


 
If you bought the bike on credit card you may be able to make a claim via the credit card company? Just a thought. Sorry to hear that I would go to the lbs and try and get them to swap the bike for the right size frame. A set back seat post is always going to be a compromise.


----------



## DaveyM (22 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> As a fellow back pain sufferer I feel your pain! Hope you are feeling much better. Don't overdo things trying to do too much though.


 
Yeah, its not much fun. Will try to get a couple of short rides in this week and gradually build up again.

I have read your posts and feel for you also, I am hoping that's it again for another couple of years


----------



## Smotyn (22 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> If you bought the bike on credit card you may be able to make a claim via the credit card company? Just a thought. Sorry to hear that I would go to the lbs and try and get them to swap the bike for the right size frame. A set back seat post is always going to be a compromise.


 
No it wasnt unfortunately it was many months of saving cash to pay for it!


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You aren't meant to tell us about this


Ohhh crap just re-read my post..... Lol


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Ohhh crap just re-read my post..... Lol


 
At least tell us you got a KOM.


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> At least tell us you got a KOM.



Hey guys i got a Kom..... :-)


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well done to you all for battling the wind and the rain - will be my turn tomorrow!
> 
> Had my bike fit today and honestly am a bit miffed. Not at the guy at Greenwheel cycles in Peterborough - can't fault them and they really know what they are talking about. I am miffed (well really rather p*ssed off if I am honest) the reason I have been having so many problems with my knees is because my bike is too small for me! He has moved my seat back as far as it can go which was all of 5mm further back than it already was but other than that there really isnt a lot he could do for me. he said the only other thing I could do was to try and get my hands on a set back seat post although the one I already have is offset! Does anyone know of a reasonably priced set back seat post that will give me more than about 10mm? I turns out my husbands bike is also a bit too small for him but his was solved by a long reach stem being fitted. I will be having words with our LBS on this subject!


 
Sorry to hear that Tracey, someone at the LBS didn't do their job right.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (22 Jun 2013)

Well done everyone on getting out in the Wind. Did my usual 10 miler today andit did it in the same time as the other day so am quite happy.

Is there anything people do differently when in the Wind or is it a matter of keep pushing!

Want to do the 25 mile ride tomorrow but judging by Weather forcast I will need to get some serious Motivation to do it.


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Well done everyone on getting out in the Wind. Did my usual 10 miler today andit did it in the same time as the other day so am quite happy.
> 
> Is there anything people do differently when in the Wind or is it a matter of keep pushing!
> 
> Want to do the 25 mile ride tomorrow but judging by Weather forcast I will need to get some serious Motivation to do it.


 

For me its a case of just push through it at a steadier pace than normal but try and keep it constant


----------



## RWright (22 Jun 2013)

I had a windy ride myself today. Storm clouds (no lightning ) were around but I wanted to ride. I was riding toward the clouds for the first half of the ride, fighting it about the entire way. I kept telling myself this is going to be fun on the way back. A couple of miles before my turn around spot it clears up no clouds anywhere. I had to take a break today so I watched some water skiers and people using the boat ramps and headed back. I had gone less than a mile and the wind was in my face again.  The new line of storms were in the direction I was heading back to. I ended up taking about a 45 mile beat down. Strava shows 42 but I didn't notice my timer wasn't running until about 2 miles out.  I was just checking heart rate and it was working fine. Looks like I still got the monkey on my back, I will give the bad Karma another day or two before I start to worry. I would rather go ahead and get it all over with at once. 



PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Is there anything people do differently when in the Wind or is it a matter of keep pushing!
> .


 
The wind wasn't terrible but it was constant almost the whole time. I bet I was not on the big ring over 5 miles of my ride. I just keep spinning and get on the drops some. After I cry for a few minutes,  I just keep telling myself pain is just weakness leaving my body.  .
I almost forgot to add, thinking about an extra bowl of red beans and rice I made for dinner didn't hurt either.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Is there anything people do differently when in the Wind or is it a matter of keep pushing!


 
Push hard, try and head into the wind on the way out, and have it help on the way home


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Well done everyone on getting out in the Wind. Did my usual 10 miler today andit did it in the same time as the other day so am quite happy.
> 
> Is there anything people do differently when in the Wind or is it a matter of keep pushing!
> 
> Want to do the 25 mile ride tomorrow but judging by Weather forcast I will need to get some serious Motivation to do it.


Drop a gear or two, spin as easily as you can, don't fight the wind you won't win, consistent effort at a lower rate, you will be slower, but not worn out.


ItsSteveLovell said:


> *Push hard*, try and head into the wind on the way out, and have it help on the way home


This is wrong when you are starting out, you will run out of energy and find the rest of the journey a chore.
Not everyone can do your mileage Steve, especially when starting out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

Today it is a year since I started, in that time I have covered 6,828 miles (avg 29.06 miles a day when out), in 41 days and 8hrs, I have ridden 235 days out of the 365 days (64%) or two out of three days (just shows you how many days you can get out)

Maximum daily ride was 72.13miles (this Friday)
A total of 300,272ft of climbing (how accurate this is is anyone's guess).
a total of 319,366 calories (as above), initially from web based calculators then from the gps unit, this would indicated a possibly weight lose of up to 6st 7lb (91lb 4oz for our cousins on the other side of the pond).
Avg Speed for the year of 13.78.mph Last year avg was 13.1mph so far the avg for this year 14.4mph.

My first ride was on the 23/6/12 and I covered 8.5 miles in 54'54" avg sp 9.32mph. Max sp 21.8mph.
The little spin I did last night was 20 miles @ 15.37mph, funnily they were about the same climb rate per mile, I was out 1hr18mins and for 1hr I was in hrz 1.

My second ride was 18.2 miles @ 9.77mph ride time was 1hr 52 mins but probably took me 3 hrs to complete.

My fastest speed was 36mph set on the 4th of this month, max elevation was 2918ft gained ( its not hilly here, my avg is 1277ft).

The 4 days last June I did 82.5miles @ 10.48mph avg miles 20.62miles avg elev 675ft,
so far the 17 days of this month I have covered 534 miles @ 15.61mph avg miles 31.42 avg elev 1423ft.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Well done everyone on getting out in the Wind. Did my usual 10 miler today andit did it in the same time as the other day so am quite happy.
> 
> Is there anything people do differently when in the Wind or is it a matter of keep pushing!
> 
> Want to do the 25 mile ride tomorrow but judging by Weather forcast I will need to get some serious Motivation to do it.


I usually swear a lot. Not sure if it helps.  Apart from that, I usually get down on the drops and get as low as possible to reduce the wind resistance a bit and drop down a few gears to make it easier.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Today it is a year since I started, in that time I have covered 6,828 miles (avg 29.06 miles a day when out), in 41 days and 8hrs, I have ridden 235 days out of the 365 days (64%) or two out of three days (just shows you how many days you can get out)
> .


Happy 1st cycling anniversary Nigel  Hope it is the first of many more.

Feeling a bit antsy with not getting out. It was actually quite nice about an hour ago but the sky is getting really dark now and I think it is going to start chucking it down any minute. I will stick to my planned rest days though as I feel we need them a bit more the older we get.

Just going to get the waterproofs on and get the dog out for an hour before I have breakfast.


----------



## RWright (23 Jun 2013)

Nice year Nigel, nice effort.  I was going to do a little Super Moon ride tonight (not like Nigel's Super Moon ride though) but I was so disorganized I never got out. I am just going to check out the moon from my front yard.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy 1st cycling anniversary Nigel  Hope it is the first of many more.
> 
> Feeling a bit *antsy* with not getting out. It was actually quite nice about an hour ago but the sky is getting really dark now and I think it is going to start chucking it down any minute. I will stick to my planned rest days though as I feel we need them a bit more the older we get.
> 
> Just going to get the waterproofs on and get the dog out for an hour before I have breakfast.


I get like this too.
I didn't go out last night to set any p.b's but I got 5, must be segments I don't do often.
http://app.strava.com/activities/62173565
We have twins birthday party today (not mine or Sandra's but her nephew's), so I wont be out much, but going to nip out get some a few miles, as I have a target in my head, I don't think I will do it, but I need to just keep the miles ticking over.
Last nights ride 20 miles @ 15.3mph, it was a little blowy at times but not bad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice year Nigel, nice effort.  I was going to do a little Super Moon ride tonight (*not like Nigel's Super Moon ride* though) but I was so disorganized I never got out. I am just going to check out the moon from my front yard.


Bit thick, I am sometimes. Just in case I am thick, I take it you refer to Friday.
Nice ride Rocky.


----------



## stevey (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Today it is a year since I started, in that time I have covered 6,828 miles (avg 29.06 miles a day when out), in 41 days and 8hrs, I have ridden 235 days out of the 365 days (64%) or two out of three days (just shows you how many days you can get out)
> 
> Maximum daily ride was 72.13miles (this Friday)
> A total of 300,272ft of climbing (how accurate this is is anyone's guess).
> ...



That is some going @Nigelnaturist well done


----------



## RWright (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Bit thick, I am sometimes. Just in case I am thick, I take it you refer to Friday.
> Nice ride Rocky.


 
Yep the Friday ride, sorry, bad joke. It is late here and getting off these meds is messing with my sleeping big time. I go back for a check up Monday, hope to plea my case for getting off a diuretic and getting some decent sleeping pills to last me for a few days, so I can try to get some sleep. .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Yep the Friday ride, sorry, bad joke. It is late here and getting off these meds is messing with my sleeping big time. I go back for a check up Monday, hope to plea my case for getting off a diuretic and getting some decent sleeping pills to last me for a few days, so I can try to get some sleep. .


It's ok Rocky, I just don't seem to on the same wave length as most people, I don't get what most people say till it's pointed out. Hope it goes ok with the meds.

Thanks @stevey


----------



## Reece (23 Jun 2013)

Nice one Nigel. A great year with lots of progress made.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Today it is a year since I started, in that time I have covered 6,828 miles (avg 29.06 miles a day when out), in 41 days and 8hrs, I have ridden 235 days out of the 365 days (64%) or two out of three days (just shows you how many days you can get out)
> 
> Maximum daily ride was 72.13miles (this Friday)
> A total of 300,272ft of climbing (how accurate this is is anyone's guess).
> ...


Nigel that's a fantastic years cycling. What an achievment. I feel quite inadequate after reading your post.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Nigel that's a fantastic years cycling. What an achievment. I feel quite inadequate after reading your post.


Thanks Brian and behave, two youngest under 8 and a full time job, I think I would be more than happy with what you have achieved.
@Reece thanks, I have actually achieved my main goal which was an avg of 15mph, which at one point I thought I was going to do by about Nov, but then I realised to do it I had to start including more hills, which slowed me down, also I have not been in as much traffic in recent months so that will have helped, nor so many traffic lights ect...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2013)

Nigel - that is one amazing achievement esp' in your first year.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Jun 2013)

Well done Nigel on your years cycling, that certainly is some going......& well done to everyone who's out battling the wind this weekend.


----------



## stevey (23 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done Nigel on your years cycling, that certainly is some going......& well done to everyone who's out battling the wind this weekend.


 
Hoping to get out later, have a few other things that need doing at first.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nigel - that is one amazing achievement esp' in your first year.


Thanks, the first 8-9 months were the hardest, Sept to Nov, I wondered many times the heck I was doing.


Goonerobes said:


> Well done Nigel on your years cycling, that certainly is some going......& well done to everyone who's out battling the wind this weekend.


Again many thanks.

I just did a quick 20 mile (30Km. I generally ride 30 or 50Km, time depending), interesting thing from it it is the gear inch was an avg of 67" last time it was about the same on the 14/6 I was a little faster at 16.05mph (today 15.83mph) by it was 10ft/mile climbing at 40ft/mile (50ft/mile today), and that day it was 50Km.
Only 2 p.b's but i think good averages considering it's a bit blustry.
http://app.strava.com/activities/62245137
13's quicker on this than last night.
http://app.strava.com/activities/62245137#1172458509
and nearly a min quicker on this 10mile segment
http://app.strava.com/activities/62245137#1172458506
up from 15.8mph to 16.2mph

So to those that don't like the wind, it really is just a matter of perseverance on building stamina to get through it, because it doesn't matter if your slower on windy days, it's a matter of enjoying it what ever the weather throws at us.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just did a quick 20 mile (30Km. I generally ride 30 or 50Km, time depending), interesting thing from it it is the gear inch was an avg of 67" last time it was about the same on the 14/6 I was a little faster at 16.05mph (today 15.83mph) by it was 10ft/mile climbing at 40ft/mile (50ft/mile today), and that day it was 50Km.
> Only 2 p.b's but i think good averages considering it's a bit blustry.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62245137
> 13's quicker on this than last night.
> ...


Nigel, my head hurts with all these figures!  You certainly like your statistics!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nigel, my head hurts with all these figures!  You certainly like your statistics!


Ok Mo, I will shut up.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok Mo, I will shut up.


Don't be daft. I was only joking. I find it amazing the way you keep track of it all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't be daft. I was only joking. I find it amazing the way you keep track of it all.


I know you were, I do it on a spread sheet I designed.
Or maybe it's O.C.D. I have been accused of it by the O.H.


----------



## Reece (23 Jun 2013)

Out for a steady spin today with a friend who I've not rode with for a while. Pretty much evading the rain clouds the whole way. Got caught in a very quick shower once.

Was a very nice ride and weather held out which was great except for the wind!

http://app.strava.com/activities/62257590


----------



## DaveyM (23 Jun 2013)

Well done Nigel.

It always amazes me to see the progress of so many people on this thread, I hear people saying things like "didn't have much time today so only did 20 miles..." 
If we think about when we started 8 miles seemed a long way.
I loved looking at threads like this thinking I might manage this one day, I know that I have done way better than I thought I would and my life is on a much better course than it has been for a few years.

I still have goals to achieve but now I see them as goals and not dreams!.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Well done Nigel.
> 
> It always amazes me to see the progress of so many people on this thread, I hear people saying things like "didn't have much time today so only did 20 miles..."
> If we think about when we started 8 miles seemed a long way.
> ...


Thanks Davey, I can echo your statement, physically I couldn't be better (well you know what I mean), been blowing ballons up, and two puffs do it, one added benefit I guess, mentally I still struggle, like Friday evening, its why have never been to a pop concert, or a football match and many other things, I never used to go to pubs (still don't), even a meal at a restaurant/cafe ect... is a real trial for me, but the environment does concern me, I don't think I need say any more in this thread I think most people now what I mean.


----------



## spooks (23 Jun 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> & well done to everyone who's out battling the wind this weekend.


 
It's a bit blowy that's for sure!!

Redid a ride that I last did in April (in perfect conditions) and have avoided since because of a hill I found really hard. This time, despite really windy conditions, I managed it 10 minutes faster and the hill wasn't that bad at all!
http://app.strava.com/activities/62259760


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> It's a bit blowy that's for sure!!
> 
> Redid a ride that I last did in April (in perfect conditions) and have avoided since because of a hill I found really hard. This time, despite really windy conditions, I managed it 10 minutes faster and the hill wasn't that bad at all!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62259760


I think being able to climb easier than when you started has got to be one of the best things about improving. Don't get me wrong, I still get out of breath on them but it's partly because I work harder on them now. It's great not to be put off doing certain routes because you know there are hills on them.


----------



## starthms (23 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

how was battling with the wind this weekend. i just finished the gower bike ride 45km not the long one lol.

Well as i did that the wife said i can get the roadie i want he he

really like some thoughts on theses 3 

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Caad8-Sora-2013-Road-Bike_56417.htm

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized-Allez-Sport-2013-Road-Bike_54929.htm

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-3-2013-Road-Bike_56258.htm

As always any input would be very much thanked hehe


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> how was battling with the wind this weekend. i just finished the gower bike ride 45km not the long one lol.
> 
> ...


 
Can you get to a store to try them? People's opinions may not give you what is best for you. The Cannondale looks the most performance biased and the Defy looks the most comfortable. There all decent bikes, alot comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> how was battling with the wind this weekend. i just finished the gower bike ride 45km not the long one lol.
> 
> ...



I'm on my phone so can't look too deep into the different specs, but the only thing I spotted as a difference was the cannondale has 23c wheels vs 25c wheels. It's hotly debated but its my understanding 23c roll better. 

They are all 9 speed, the Cannondale has carbon forks (the others?). It's not a synapse so the Cannondale has a more performance based form factor that their other line. I'm commenting more on Cannondale as I have one myself so am familiar with them. 

I would echo RWrights post and say get to your lBS and try them out. They are so similar and Giant, Cannondale and Specialized are all great brands.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jun 2013)

Congrats @Nigelnaturist on the year of riding. Your progress has been fantastic, especially as I am not far off a years riding but well behind your distances and speed. 

Well done sir.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> Hi all,
> 
> how was battling with the wind this weekend. i just finished the gower bike ride 45km not the long one lol.
> 
> ...


 
The cannondale is white with red. That's the best bike and will make you go the fastest


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Today it is a year since I started, in that time I have covered 6,828 miles (avg 29.06 miles a day when out), in 41 days and 8hrs, I have ridden 235 days out of the 365 days (64%) or two out of three days (just shows you how many days you can get out)
> 
> Maximum daily ride was 72.13miles (this Friday)
> A total of 300,272ft of climbing (how accurate this is is anyone's guess).
> ...


 

Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jun 2013)

First things first, congratulations Nigel on your achievement, this is impressive. When my good friend started cycling two years ago and covered 10,000 miles since, I though he must be mad or obsessed with his new hobby since I could barely do that kind on mileage in that time on a motorbike. Now I'm beginning to think he's not trying hard enough ) Well done!

Now, I have a couple of thing to celebrate myself. Today I joined a new club which seem more adequate for my level and did my first run with them. In total I covered 100.7kms in just under 4.5 hours with an avg speed of about 14mph. This also took me over the 1,000kms mark since I started cycling two and a half months ago. All in all a good day, feeling a bit tired but not exhausted like my last club run. Looking forward for more.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks Brian and behave, two youngest under 8 and a full time job, I think I would be more than happy with what you have achieved.
> .


Cheers Nigel, sometimes I forget the obvious. I've only been out for a short one yesterday with the boys so the other half could have a rest.


----------



## philinmerthyr (23 Jun 2013)

I rode the South Wales Bike Ride this morning. The ride was 46 miles and was the most climbing I have ever done. With 6 weeks to the London 100 I needed to start challenging myself more. The climbing is similar to the Surrey hills section of the ride so it was a good test. 

The 25 mph north westerly wind didn't help. I completed the ride in 3:55 moving time (4:28 total). Given the weather and the stopping at traffic lights and junctions, I was pleased with the ride.

The problem I had was cramp in my quads and hamstrings in the last 10 miles. I used 2 energy bars, 2 gels, 2 bottles of carbo energy drink then filled the bottles and added a high 5 zero tab to each. I suspect I had too many carbs and not enough salt replacement.

I had energy at the end of the ride but the cramp slowed me down and at times was very painful.

It was a great ride and has provided me with motivation for the last 6 weeks before London.

I would welcome any advice you have on how to avoid cramp in the future.

http://app.strava.com/activities/62295983


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I'm on my phone so can't look too deep into the different specs, but the only thing *I spotted as a difference was the cannondale has 23c wheels vs 25c wheels*. It's hotly debated but its my understanding 23c roll better.
> 
> They are all 9 speed, the Cannondale has carbon forks (the others?). It's not a synapse so the Cannondale has a more performance based form factor that their other line. I'm commenting more on Cannondale as I have one myself so am familiar with them.
> 
> I would echo RWrights post and say get to your lBS and try them out. They are so similar and Giant, Cannondale and Specialized are all great brands.


 
Perhaps pedantic, but the wheels are not 23c/25c... the tires are. All three bikes could run 23's (or 25's) and tires will likely be the first thing that wears out. What those numbers signify is the width of the tire tread that's in contact with the ground, i.e. 25mm and 23mm. I've ridden both and found no noticeable speed difference at my beginner level. I did notice a comfort difference though and with the 23's I discovered just how rough some local roads are


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Congrats @Nigelnaturist on the year of riding. Your progress has been fantastic, especially as I am not far off a years riding but well behind your distances and speed.
> 
> Well done sir.


Like I said to Brian, time helps and I have quite a bit, from the strava data you actually climb more per ride and per mile it's much the same, whilst my avg miles per ride is 19.6 miles yours is 26.22avg sp on strava is 14.3mph and you not far behind at 13.6 but like I said you climb more per ride.



MaxInc said:


> Now, I have a couple of thing to celebrate myself. Today I joined a new club which seem more adequate for my level and did my first run with them. In total I covered 100.7kms in just under 4.5 hours with an avg speed of about 14mph. This also took me over the 1,000kms mark since I started cycling two and a half months ago. All in all a good day, feeling a bit tired but not exhausted like my last club run. Looking forward for more.


 
Well done on both riding the 100km today, it must have been difficult at times, and reaching the 1,000km mark.



philinmerthyr said:


> I would welcome any advice you have on how to avoid cramp in the future.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62295983


 
Don't ride , well done Phil. I get it in my feet (usually left one), but I dont often ride more than 40 miles so it's not a major problem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The cannondale is white with red. *That's the best bike and will make you go the fastest*


You and I could have a falling out at this rate Steve  , the best bike is the one you want to ride & ride & ride therefore comfort is the priority.


----------



## DaveyM (23 Jun 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The cannondale is white with red. That's the best bike and will make you go the fastest





Nigelnaturist said:


> You and I could have a falling out at this rate Steve  .


 
I agree with Nigel...no way is red and white the fastest...everyone knows black bikes are way faster


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> What those numbers signify is the width of the tire tread that's in contact with the ground, i.e. 25mm and 23mm.* I've ridden both and found no noticeable speed difference at my beginner level. I did notice a comfort difference though and with the 23's I discovered just how rough some local roads are*


 
Some good sense there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I agree with Nigel...*no way is red and white the fastest*...everyone knows black bikes are way faster


 
Based on my, mainly white with red and black highlights, bike I have to agree with you.  I wished I had known how slow it would be before I bought it.


----------



## Smotyn (23 Jun 2013)

Well I managed a personal best today 28.85 miles in 2.55 hours average speed of 9.8 miles an hour now I know this is pitifully slow but the first and last thirds of the ride was into the wind 25-30 mile an hour with gusts up to 40 miles an hour. The first twenty miles were fine but after that it was just hell. My hands and feet were completely dead my little finger on my left hand is still numb and my lower back had gone. But wasn't willing to give in. I just hope I can get enough miles in before I have to do twice that lol

Well done to everyone else who braved the weather and well done Nigel on your accomplishment one step at a time and before you know it you've arrived.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well I managed a personal best today 28.85 miles in 2.55 hours average speed of 9.8 miles an hour now I know this is pitifully slow but the first and last thirds of the ride was into the wind 25-30 mile an hour with gusts up to 40 miles an hour. The first twenty miles were fine but after that it was just hell. My hands and feet were completely dead my little finger on my left hand is still numb and my lower back had gone. But wasn't willing to give in. I just hope I can get enough miles in before I have to do twice that lol
> 
> Well done to everyone else who braved the weather and well done Nigel on your accomplishment one step at a time and before you know it you've arrived.


 

Tracey - well done. Do not worry about your av' speed; that will improve in time. Great distance esp' in those conditions!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well I managed a personal best today 28.85 miles in 2.55 hours average speed of 9.8 miles an hour now I know this is pitifully slow but the first and last thirds of the ride was into the wind 25-30 mile an hour with gusts up to 40 miles an hour. The first twenty miles were fine but after that it was just hell. My hands and feet were completely dead my little finger on my left hand is still numb and my lower back had gone. But wasn't willing to give in. I just hope I can get enough miles in before I have to do twice that lol
> 
> Well done to everyone else who braved the weather and well done Nigel on your accomplishment one step at a time and before you know it you've arrived.


Nice one Tracey, as I said before just keep plugging away, it's the determination that gets you there, your muscles will strengthen to be able to support you better, other core exercises will help, though I never have.
Speed is all relative its nearly 10 mph more than you have achieved sat at home, and I bet no matter how much hell you went through, I bet your at home feeling really chuffed, because thats a heck of a distance for someone that hasn't been riding long, without winds so well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well I managed a personal best today 28.85 miles in 2.55 hours average speed of 9.8 miles an hour now I know this is pitifully slow but the first and last thirds of the ride was into the wind 25-30 mile an hour with gusts up to 40 miles an hour. The first twenty miles were fine but after that it was just hell. My hands and feet were completely dead my little finger on my left hand is still numb and my lower back had gone. But wasn't willing to give in. I just hope I can get enough miles in before I have to do twice that lol
> 
> Well done to everyone else who braved the weather and well done Nigel on your accomplishment one step at a time and before you know it you've arrived.


 
You were faster than me and our lass, we did 26 miles at 8.3 mph! The little finger numbness could be a trapped ulnar nerve http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulnar_nerve

It is very common in cyclists, if you don't already, try gel padded gloves, they have helped me no end.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well I managed a personal best today 28.85 miles in 2.55 hours average speed of 9.8 miles an hour now I know this is pitifully slow but the first and last thirds of the ride was into the wind 25-30 mile an hour with gusts up to 40 miles an hour. The first twenty miles were fine but after that it was just hell. My hands and feet were completely dead my little finger on my left hand is still numb and my lower back had gone. But wasn't willing to give in. I just hope I can get enough miles in before I have to do twice that lol
> 
> Well done to everyone else who braved the weather and well done Nigel on your accomplishment one step at a time and before you know it you've arrived.


Excellent Tracey, nothing wrong with these times given windy conditions and your path of fitness. 
Keep it up.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jun 2013)

Bit unmotivated but decided I'd just go for a ride, no idea where so I headed for roads I've yet to ride. I felt sure soon enough a sign would point me somewhere familiar...so I'm looking for place names, when I see a nice red triangle with 17% on it..yep that's the way I'm going! Chuckled as I passed the signs reading 'stay in crawler gear', as if I'd need reminding  very mixed efforts today, in part from motivation but also because the early sections had long stretches of cycle path, followed by a newly surfaced road with loose stone all over it (and endless traffic) Ankerdine Hill made up for it all, as did many of the fast roads leading from Martley back towards Worcester. Only one tut at a driver (of a pick up) who passed way to close and pulled right in front of me... Glared through his window and made eye contact as I passed him at the junction with my best cross face  I d'no if he twigged why I was staring, but it made me feel better. Pushed a little harder at times for fighting the wind, though I had plenty of umpff left when I got home.
http://app.strava.com/activities/62356719


----------



## morrisman (23 Jun 2013)

Despite the wind went out for a trawl around Richmond-Bushy Park-Kingston whilst Mrs Morrisman visited Ham House, only 13 miles but it brought up the 500 miles since restarting riding 6 weeks ago. Must be time to buy a new bike


----------



## starthms (23 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I rode the South Wales Bike Ride this morning. The ride was 46 miles and was the most climbing I have ever done. With 6 weeks to the London 100 I needed to start challenging myself more. The climbing is similar to the Surrey hills section of the ride so it was a good test.
> 
> The 25 mph north westerly wind didn't help. I completed the ride in 3:55 moving time (4:28 total). Given the weather and the stopping at traffic lights and junctions, I was pleased with the ride.
> 
> ...


 


That wind was a killer today was hit by a blast and i must have moved a foot on the common 


Thanks guys for your input on the 3 bikes. I am off tomorrow to see them and hopefully have a go. I couldn't find much to split them. really like the look of the cannondale but have to see how they feel. very excited feel like i am 10 on xmas eve he he


----------



## philinmerthyr (23 Jun 2013)

starthms said:


> That wind was a killer today was hit by a blast and i must have moved a foot on the common
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for your input on the 3 bikes. I am off tomorrow to see them and hopefully have a go. I couldn't find much to split them. really like the look of the cannondale but have to see how they feel. very excited feel like i am 10 on xmas eve he he



I did the 46 mile ride. After a hilly 20 miles, I was looking forward to the flat 8 mile section before the Gower hills. When I got there it was into the wind. It made for a challenging morning.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I did the 46 mile ride. After a hilly 20 miles, I was looking forward to the flat 8 mile section before the Gower hills. When I got there it was into the wind. It made for a challenging morning.


 
It sounds blooming tough. The wind this side of the severn is relentless


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/62380918

Went out as I had nothing to do. Felt v.tired and the headwind on the way home was horrible.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jun 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I did the 46 mile ride. After a hilly 20 miles, I was looking forward to the flat 8 mile section before the Gower hills. When I got there it was into the wind. It made for a challenging morning.


 
Stunning place Gower, I've never cycled there but backpacked along the Welsh coastline back in my twenties.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Despite the wind went out for a trawl around Richmond-Bushy Park-Kingston whilst Mrs Morrisman visited Ham House, only 13 miles but it brought up the 500 miles since restarting riding 6 weeks ago. Must be time to buy a new bike


Well done on your 500 mile mark.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Despite the wind went out for a trawl around Richmond-Bushy Park-Kingston whilst Mrs Morrisman visited Ham House, only 13 miles but it brought up the 500 miles since restarting riding 6 weeks ago. Must be time to buy a new bike


 
Well done! 500 miles in 6 weeks is an amazing achievement. I would say get the bike with the most outrageous colours, but that doesn't go down too well


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jun 2013)

I feel a bit ashamed as I did not get out.

Drizzled all day till 5pm and I was dithering and just could not motivate myself to get out there.

My only excuse is that although I did not overtly get hurt on my diesel slippage on Weds I have a mass of aches in my right arm and shoulder - I think it has aggravated my old climbing injury which kept me off bikes for a decade or so.

Congrat's to all you 'got outs'.


----------



## RWright (23 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I feel a bit ashamed as I did not get out.
> 
> Drizzled all day till 5pm and I was dithering and just could not motivate myself to get out there.
> 
> ...


 
I hope everything gets healed and you are feeling good soon. No hurry to get out there, recover first. 

I am sitting through a few storms passing over so I was not able to get out earlier. I still have 3 hours to go on the hours challenge. I hope these clouds pass over quickly, which they appear to be doing. The only problem is more appear to be forming  , oh well, my bike is filthy anyway, a little rain isn't going to hurt anything, I hope.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (23 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Well I managed a personal best today 28.85 miles in 2.55 hours average speed of 9.8 miles an hour now I know this is pitifully slow but the first and last thirds of the ride was into the wind 25-30 mile an hour with gusts up to 40 miles an hour. The first twenty miles were fine but after that it was just hell. My hands and feet were completely dead my little finger on my left hand is still numb and my lower back had gone. But wasn't willing to give in. I just hope I can get enough miles in before I have to do twice that lol
> 
> Well done to everyone else who braved the weather and well done Nigel on your accomplishment one step at a time and before you know it you've arrived.


 

Well done Tracey (Hi by the way), better than me as I chickened out of doing my weekend ride (still went for a run to ensure some exercise was done). With that Wind it sounds horrible.


----------



## PedalPedalFallOff (23 Jun 2013)

Seems to be a lot of fellow midlanders on here, anyone else doing the Heart of England ride on 7th July?

Also I should get some sponsership for it but am I a bit scared to ask for it at work as most people will probably think 30 miles is not much. Any ideas on how to approach it if at all? Hate asking for sponsership money. Might just get my parents to give some.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I had plenty of umpff left when I got home.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62356719


Well almost plenty!
http://app.strava.com/activities/62421759
Given the weather and time of day I did alright but not as well as I'd hoped. Weird rain too, I think it was full of drowned bugs. Smiled though it all and thought it was a good finish to my efforts for the 30hour strava challenge.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2013)

Just back from an afternoon/evening visiting my dad and stepmum and reading about all the epic rides today. Everyone seems to be making amazing progress, especially with the blustery condition. Much kudos to all. 

Still blowing a bit strongly here just now so the jury is out on a ride in the morning!


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jun 2013)

@AndyPeace Your quite right, I did mean tyres, not wheels, in my defense I was frantically typing and looking at 3 sites on my phone during the last 5 minutes of my lunch break! 23c's still roll better :P

Kudos out to all and sundry today, some great rides out in horrible weather. I know PhoenixLincs was doing a 100 miler, @MaxInc did a 100k and did as many miles in 2.5 months as Ive done this year, @Tracey Robinson did a superb 28 miler in good time. Congrats all who got out, may brave the rain tomorrow morning before work, but I know I have sunshine on Tuesday, and a day off, so my bike is calling...

@Mo1959 Well done on staying on course with your rest days, they are just as important as your time on the bike, as you know, but not necessarily as much fun!


----------



## stevey (24 Jun 2013)

Now i am a bit more used to the roadie this morning, will be my first outing going to work this morning (still windy  ). 

@Tracey Robinson extremely well done on the ride  was hoping to done a 30 miler @ the w/end but with the weather , so maybe this coming w/end. May the working week go quick for you all.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Now i am a bit more used to the roadie this morning, will be my first outing going to work this morning (still windy  ).
> 
> @Tracey Robinson extremely well done on the ride  was hoping to done a 30 miler @ the w/end but with the weather , so maybe this coming w/end. May the working week go quick for you all.


You taking the good bike to work this morning? Glad you are enjoying it. It does take a few rides to start to feel at one with a new bike, especially from flat to drop bars.

Still a bit breezy and overcast here so didn't venture too far.


----------



## stevey (24 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You taking the good bike to work this morning? Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Still a bit breezy and overcast here so didn't venture too far.


 
Thanks Mo

Yeah good bike today,feeling more comfortable on it off late.

Still windy here too but i would rather be riding lighter bike in this wind than my MTB


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Seems to be a lot of fellow midlanders on here, anyone else doing the Heart of England ride on 7th July?
> 
> Also I should get some sponsership for it but am I a bit scared to ask for it at work as most people will probably think 30 miles is not much. Any ideas on how to approach it if at all? Hate asking for sponsership money. Might just get my parents to give some.


If these people cycle it's not a great distance, but if they don't they have no idea how difficult it is to get fit enough to cycle it. What ever you avg speed is, it is 1 1/2 to 3 hrs exercise. So don't be scared, I know it difficult I was the same when I tried raising money for Missing People.


----------



## stevey (24 Jun 2013)

PedalPedalFallOff said:


> Seems to be a lot of fellow midlanders on here, anyone else doing the Heart of England ride on 7th July?


 
No but i will be looking forward to something like this in the future, Good luck with your ride though


----------



## Ciar (24 Jun 2013)

Tried out a different route into work yesterday, awful headwind from my front door for the whole route there and back, was a complete killer also my right knee is now constantly sore, been using a foam roller to relieve it so hopefully it buggers off soon! upside was I am now riding in the gear that i turbo in, think my avg speed was a tad pants, but I reckon thats due to the wind and drag caused by my svelt frame ;-)

all in all great to do another route, but wind please f right off! 

Route: Work Via Wanstead Flats
Activity: Cycle
Started: 23 Jun 2013 16:11:38
Ride Time: 2:01:41
Distance: 19.21 miles
Average Speed: 9.47 mph
Fastest Speed: 25.86 mph
Ascent: 987 feet
Descent: 873 feet
Average Cadence: 32 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 113 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> Tried out a different route into work yesterday, awful headwind from my front door for the whole route there and back, was a complete killer also my right knee is now constantly sore, been using a foam roller to relieve it so hopefully it buggers off soon! upside was I am now riding in the gear that i turbo in, think my avg speed was a tad pants, but I reckon thats due to the wind and drag caused by my svelt frame ;-)
> 
> all in all great to do another route, but wind please f right off!
> 
> ...


I am a bit concerned about how low you cadence is, I am no great spinner and I know it's difficult in the wind, but 32 seems really low.
You do have a deal of climbing, which would bring it down, and will effect your speed.
Well done though it was a little windy yesterday.


----------



## Ciar (24 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am a bit concerned about how low you cadence is, I am no great spinner and I know it's difficult in the wind, but 32 seems really low.
> You do have a deal of climbing, which would bring it down, and will effect your speed.
> Well done though it was a little windy yesterday.


 
Yes i must admit it does seem low, but in all honesty the route was a very slow route, we basically cut through half of the east end just using side roads, which was very slow going, only a couple of bits that were straight you could actually pick up any decent pace/cadence.

Think i am going to stick with a route I was shown previously much more direct straight roads, possibly try a slight alteration but otherwise I have now done 3 different ways, happiest with the first one.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Jun 2013)

Finally made it out on the T3 this morning after spending nearly two weeks bumbling about on the tag with the boys.
A nice run out of just over twenty miles with a slower avg of 15.4 mph but as I haven't been out on my T3 for awhile I am happy. I also forgot to check the tire pressures before I left which didn't help.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally made it out on the T3 this morning after spending nearly two weeks bumbling about on the tag with the boys.
> A nice run out of just over twenty miles with a slower avg of 15.4 mph but as I haven't been out on my T3 for awhile I am happy. I also forgot to check the tire pressures before I left which didn't help.


Well, maybe you were only bumbling about but you have obviously not lost much fitness. I am well happy with 15.4mph and I think you should be too.  As much as you will have enjoyed riding with the boys, I bet it was nice to get up a bit of speed again on your own?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, maybe you were only bumbling about but you have obviously not lost much fitness. I am well happy with 15.4mph and I think you should be too.  As much as you will have enjoyed riding with the boys, I bet it was nice to get up a bit of speed again on your own?


Thats what I thought, I am more than happy with a 15-16mph avg (and not to many 16+mph either)


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, maybe you were only bumbling about but you have obviously not lost much fitness. I am well happy with 15.4mph and I think you should be too.  As much as you will have enjoyed riding with the boys, I bet it was nice to get up a bit of speed again on your own?


Yes thanks I really enjoyed the ride and at my own pace for a change. TBH my avg was fine as I normally do half that distance, but faster.
Edit;
And I took in some good hills around Pebworth on the extended big loop.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Jun 2013)

The hybid is back together. The gears need adjusting but works ok. Just need a decent test ride before I bolt the tag to it.
Maybe tomorrow though as I am trying to relax now for the night shift.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> Tried out a different route into work yesterday, awful headwind from my front door for the whole route there and back, was a complete killer also my right knee is now constantly sore, been using a foam roller to relieve it so hopefully it buggers off soon! upside was I am now riding in the gear that i turbo in, think my avg speed was a tad pants, but I reckon thats due to the wind and drag caused by my svelt frame ;-)
> 
> all in all great to do another route, but wind please f right off!
> 
> ...




Raise your saddle if you suffer from bad knees post ride. Use whatever method you prefer (I used the heel method) but give it a go.


----------



## Ciar (24 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Raise your saddle if you suffer from bad knees post ride. Use whatever method you prefer (I used the heel method) but give it a go.


 
Gotcha going to give that a whirl tommorow see how we fair, even though it feels pretty high as it is


----------



## MaxInc (24 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> Gotcha going to give that a whirl tommorow see how we fair, even though it feels pretty high as it is


 
Are you using cleats by any chance? I had been experiencing some discomfort in the right knee which I sorted by rotating the cleat to accommodate the natural twist in my right leg which points slightly outwards compared to the left. I followed this guide: http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/take-care-of-your-knees-part-2-17445/


----------



## Ciar (24 Jun 2013)

No i use flats always have done, it's a habit from my younger days of riding BMX not sure why it's started to happen, but I do ride in specialized tahoe shoes, which can be used with clips but you don't have to, wondering if it's anything to do with them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> No i use flats always have done, it's a habit from my younger days of riding BMX not sure why it's started to happen, but I do ride in specialized tahoe shoes, which can be used with clips but you don't have to, wondering if it's anything to do with them.


Iused mine till I got some, so I cant see why, has the pain started since using them.


----------



## Ciar (24 Jun 2013)

The pain started a couple of weeks ago, i have been using them for at least 6 weeks so I cant imagine it is them, will try and rule them out by wearing trainers to see if it changes anything, will also bring my seat up.


----------



## simmi (24 Jun 2013)

It's been so long since my last ride I would not be surprised if my wheels had seized up.
Work, work, work and a bit of golf (stupid sport with sticks and little white balls)
I need to put in a few miles this week as me and a few from my club are doing our first sportive.
The St Barnabas Grimsthorpe Challenge,108 miles around Lincolnshire, Rutland and Leicestershire.
I hope i'm ready for it

Reading over the last few pages most of you have been putting in some serious miles.
I need to pull my finger out as you will be leaving me behind. (both literally and figuratively)


----------



## procel (24 Jun 2013)

Was feeling quite unmotivated today. Had intended going to Windsor and back (80miles) but gave up at Walton and went back to Richmond Park and did a couple of circuits instead. Did feel better after I got back having sped up somewhat even though the total was only 50miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2013)

procel said:


> total was only 50miles.


Hmm............50 miles actually sounds good to me. I think you are being to hard on yourself!


----------



## procel (24 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmm............50 miles actually sounds good to me. I think you are being to hard on yourself!


 
I did 75 last week; trying to add 10% per week to get to 100 - I'm doing the RL 100 on 4th Aug.


----------



## Reece (24 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> It's been so long since my last ride I would not be surprised if my wheels had seized up.
> Work, work, work and a bit of golf (stupid sport with sticks and little white balls)
> I need to put in a few miles this week as me and a few from my club are doing our first sportive.
> The St Barnabas Grimsthorpe Challenge,108 miles around Lincolnshire, Rutland and Leicestershire.
> ...


You'll be down mine and Chris' neck of the woods. Some nice roads in Rutland and that side of Leicester with some nice rolling hills 

I'd say I'd ride over to cheer you on but I'll be recovering Sunday from "The Long One" sportive on Saturday.


----------



## sleaver (24 Jun 2013)

Went out for a longer ride yesterday and came back with this and the 250k Junedoggle badge 

http://app.strava.com/activities/62267530

The average speed did surprise me as the middle half felt quite slow due to it being mostly uphill. Although I have noticed that my speed stayed quite constant until the first climb (or lump in the road for some of you ) and then the speed graph isn't so smooth. Could that be because I was trying to push to much and had to keep slowing to recover?







On the subject of speed, does it just come over time? I ask because last week I felt like I was busting a gut doing about 25kph when another cyclist just breezed past me and he didn't look like he was even trying.

Oh, and sods law I get offered a free trial of Strava on the day I forget my heart rate monitor!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> You'll be down mine and Chris' neck of the woods. Some nice roads in Rutland and that side of Leicester with some nice rolling hills
> 
> I'd say I'd ride over to cheer you on but I'll be recovering Sunday from "The Long One" sportive on Saturday.


 
I'm going to start doing more riding North of the A47, did 20 miles on Saturday and really enjoyed it, a little bit hillier than Gilmorton area


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Went out for a longer ride yesterday and came back with this and the 250k Junedoggle badge
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62267530
> 
> ...


 
So they say - I'll let you know when it happens to me. 

 There's always a bigger dog on the block no matter how big a dog _you_ are! Not worth worrying about.


----------



## Reece (24 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm going to start doing more riding North of the A47, did 20 miles on Saturday and really enjoyed it, a little bit hillier than Gilmorton area


Some nice roads out that way. Planning in getting out Rutland way more often. 

We've been riding gilmorton area more just lately and after this weeks sportive will be doing the Tuesday chaingang that way every week I can. Planning on increasing my ability at close knit riding and drafting as my new goal is to start racing the Malory park league in 2014.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> Tried out a different route into work yesterday, awful headwind from my front door for the whole route there and back, was a complete killer also my right knee is now constantly sore, been using a foam roller to relieve it so hopefully it buggers off soon! upside was* I am now riding in the gear that i turbo in,* think my avg speed was a tad pants, but I reckon thats due to the wind and drag caused by my svelt frame ;-)
> 
> all in all great to do another route, but wind please f right off!
> 
> ...


 
As Nigel suggested your cadence is low. It takes practice to build up a speedy cadence, but you should be aiming to raise that. I often find I go a lot faster, with a more even effort in a lower gear. spinning the cranks faster. It also puts less strain on your knees. Although not always possible in the beginning, you want to aim never to be below 60. ideal cadence varies from person to person, but on the flat 85-100+ is where most people find best. Find a gear that you can aim to do this in, your knee's will appreciate it!


----------



## simmi (24 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> You'll be down mine and Chris' neck of the woods. Some nice roads in Rutland and that side of Leicester with some nice rolling hills
> 
> I'd say I'd ride over to cheer you on but I'll be recovering Sunday from "The Long One" sportive on Saturday.


 
Good luck with "The Long One"
I've never ridden the roads in your part of the world but am really looking forward to it.
As far as I can gather there is nothing too steep put in places it's up and down like a fiddlers elbow.
It's looking like a group of 8-10 of us with a couple of slower riders so it will be quite steady with all of us staying together and helping each other round.


----------



## Eribiste (24 Jun 2013)

Cotswold Outing Audax Update. I had a most enjoyable day out on Sunday, although it was flippin' windy! Getting slightly lost a couple of times and doubling back got me up to 70 miles, done in just under 4 3/4 hours. Some good nosh at the end too, pasta, tea and lots of cake! 

Next time I'll get a handlebar map mount for the route cards/maps, a saddlebag for all the bits and bobs, and a pen to write the answers to the control questions on the brevet populaire.

A big thank you to the Beacon Road CC for the event, I'll be back for more next year if not before, and thanks to you forum members for the encouragement.


----------



## Reece (24 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> Good luck with "The Long One"
> I've never ridden the roads in your part of the world but am really looking forward to it.
> As far as I can gather there is nothing too steep put in places it's up and down like a fiddlers elbow.
> It's looking like a group of 8-10 of us with a couple of slower riders so it will be quite steady with all of us staying together and helping each other round.


I did an audax on some of your route back in feb. nothing taxing like you say (except the foul weather I had) just a lot of up and down. Lincoln is pretty flat though I believe.


----------



## Ciar (24 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> As Nigel suggested your cadence is low. It takes practice to build up a speedy cadence, but you should be aiming to raise that. I often find I go a lot faster, with a more even effort in a lower gear. spinning the cranks faster. It also puts less strain on your knees. Although not always possible in the beginning, you want to aim never to be below 60. ideal cadence varies from person to person, but on the flat 85-100+ is where most people find best. Find a gear that you can aim to do this in, your knee's will appreciate it!


That's the plan, but even 32 cadence for me is low, been recoding it for a month now, when I turbo do road, wishing could do offroad but only have the one wahoo, it's usually above 32! I put it down to backstreets way too many stops, tomorrow I am riding a long straight route into work, we will see how it fairs, will do my Best to keep it above 60 :-) cheers for the tips...also raised my seat tonight feels more comfortable already.


----------



## MaxInc (24 Jun 2013)

I don't think you should be concerned with the average cadence over the total trip time but the average cadence when you are actually pedalling. I am comfortable spinning at 90-95rpm and sometimes 100+ but for the trip I average sometime 60-75 due to downhills and stops etc. I never actually spin this low unless is a very steep incline and I ran out of gears. The higher the rpm, the lower the force required to push on the pedals and easier on knees and tendons. Try riding in a lower gear that you normally do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jun 2013)

My RD hanger was straightened today so I will be back out tomorrow even with my sore hand, shoulder & chest - jeez, what a total hero! 

My mech' was a tiddly bit out of skew and affected shifting but it was impossible to see any bend in the hanger itself.

LBS used his clever Park Tools device and the pointer was 0.75" difference off the rim at the top vs the bottom. Quickly adjusted and now it is straight and shifting perfectly.

I'll now be able to fly up and down my cogs even if I can't fly up the blooming great hills round here.

Sleep tight all - tomorrow is nearly here and will hopefully be another great riding day!


----------



## RWright (25 Jun 2013)

I just did a nice slow pace cruise this evening, enjoying the scenery. Nothing really exciting going on. Near the end of the ride I was passed by a moped. Being a little bored, I thought, why not.  I went after him, I don't know how fast we were going but I reeled him in. He is just lucky we were on an incline and I was more tired than usual, and didn't quite have enough juice to pass him. If it had been a quarter mile on down the road on a the slight decline, I would have blasted by him and let him eat some dust.  .


----------



## Ciar (25 Jun 2013)

Lovely ride into work this morning, bit better than my last effort  

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 25 Jun 2013 05:53:17
Ride Time: 44:18
Stopped Time: 0:00
Distance: 9.20 miles
Average Speed: 12.47 mph
Fastest Speed: 23.68 mph
Ascent: 725 feet
Descent: 417 feet
Calories: 793 (discount!)
Average Cadence: 56 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 149 rpm

Bike: Cannondale Hybrid


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> It's been so long since my last ride I would not be surprised if my wheels had seized up.
> Work, work, work and a bit of golf (stupid sport with sticks and little white balls)
> I need to put in a few miles this week as me and a few from my club are doing our first sportive.
> The St Barnabas Grimsthorpe Challenge,108 miles around Lincolnshire, Rutland and Leicestershire.
> ...




I might aim to tackle Grimsthorpe next year, hope it goes really well for everybody


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> Good luck with "The Long One"
> I've never ridden the roads in your part of the world but am really looking forward to it.
> As far as I can gather there is nothing too steep put in places it's up and down like a fiddlers elbow.
> It's looking like a group of 8-10 of us with a couple of slower riders so it will be quite steady with all of us staying together and helping each other round.



Must be nice to have a group all riding together. No matter how many riders seem to be in the events I do, I don't seem to find anybody going at the same pace. I cycle a bit, get dropped (not rudely, I just say 'off you go'" when I don't want to hold them up) then get overtaken by faster ones, and seem to spend most of my time alone. Seeing as how I do most of my mileage alone while training it's sort of normal for me I suppose, but it would have been nice to have had some company, particularly near the end. Hopefully it'll be different in London


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Must be nice to have a group all riding together. No matter how many riders seem to be in the events I do, I don't seem to find anybody going at the same pace. I cycle a bit, get dropped (not rudely, I just say 'off you go'" when I don't want to hold them up) then get overtaken by faster ones, and seem to spend most of my time alone. Seeing as how I do most of my mileage alone while training it's sort of normal for me I suppose, but it would have been nice to have had some company, particularly near the end. Hopefully it'll be different in London


 
Well if you see a silver Cannondale with blue wheels TYRES(!) (I will wager there wont be many of them) say hi!


----------



## lavoisier (25 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My RD hanger was straightened today so I will be back out tomorrow even with my sore hand, shoulder & chest - jeez, what a total hero!
> 
> My mech' was a tiddly bit out of skew and affected shifting but it was impossible to see any bend in the hanger itself.
> 
> ...


 
Can I ask you SD which shop is your LBS? I use Evans in Kendal but your guys sound great.


----------



## RWright (25 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well if you see a silver Cannondale with blue wheels (I will wager there wont be many of them) say hi!


 
Wheels or tires?


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Wheels or tires?


 
Tyres!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jun 2013)

Lol. Tyres with a Y in the uk


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Tyres!


Calm yourself. Note where @RWright comes from.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Calm yourself. Note where @RWright comes from.


 
That wasn't why I was nunchucking him . @RWright knows I got them mixed up before....


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That wasn't why I was nunchucking him . @RWright knows I got them mixed up before....


Have to show my ignorance. How do you do that tagging a person thing?


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to show my ignorance. How do you do that tagging a person thing?


@Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> @Mo1959


Yeah, right smarty pants but how did you do it?


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to show my ignorance. How do you do that tagging a person thing?


 
Simply put the @ symbol before writing someones name. It will pop up with riders and you can click the right one.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Simply put the @ symbol before writing someones name. It will pop up with riders and you can click the right one.[/quote
> 
> 
> Nomadski said:
> ...


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

I'm using firefox too @Mo1959?

Don't put any spaces after the @ symbol, start typing my name for example and after a few letters the pop up should appear near the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski Got it now. Old age and all that!


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nomadski Got it now. Old age and all that!


 


@Mo1959 has the power


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Mo1959 has the power


Ha, ha.....eventually. Oops, just noticed the time. Meet my neighbour at 1.30 for a walk. Bye just now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, right smarty pants but how did you do it?


@Mo1959 it is that easy, even I can do it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2013)

lavoisier said:


> Can I ask you SD which shop is your LBS? I use Evans in Kendal but your guys sound great.


 

No problem.

It is Askews on Wildman Street opposite the video shop.

The owner is a guy called Chris Dixon - his dad used to own the shop and still works there.

Very helpful and knows his stuff. They Stock Giant, Ridley and the Boardman Professional range.

Stock levels are ok but he also has a fast order system for parts eg I ordered some 105 Brifter name badges (scuffed in accident) on Friday and they were here on Monday.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 it is that easy, even I can do it


You ain't that old Chris.
I have been asked if one of my pictures can be used as a postcard , and sold another at the photo group.

This is the one for the postcard WNBR York 2013 Cliffords Tower please dont follow the link if nudity offends, and it may not work for all.

This is the one I sold.



Wakefield Cathedral by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You ain't that old Chris.
> I have been asked if one of my pictures can be used as a postcard , and sold another at the photo group.
> 
> This is the one for the postcard WNBR York 2013 Cliffords Tower please dont follow the link if nudity offends, and it may not work for all.
> ...


Well done Nigel. Not surprised that one sold. Really like it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2013)

17.06 miles @ 14.26 mph average.

First ride since my 'mini-off' last week. Little bit slower than of late. Partly due to my shoulder and esp' my hand being painful and partly as I was a bit tentative tbh. I've spent the ride really concentrating on the road surface to see it I was missing a trick somewhere! Spoilt the ride though.

I daresay this fad will pass soon!

Stay safe all - glorious evening up here; hope the same for the rest of you.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 17.06 miles @ 14.26 mph average.
> 
> First ride since my 'mini-off' last week. Little bit slower than of late. Partly due to my shoulder and esp' my hand being painful and partly as I was a bit tentative tbh. I've spent the ride really concentrating on the road surface to see it I was missing a trick somewhere! Spoilt the ride though.
> 
> ...


It's a real shame when things spoil your ride. I know I spend much of my rides having to watch the road surface much more than I would like. Mostly rough bits and pot holes for me since it is rural but it is annoying. Hopefully you will start to relax again when you have recovered a bit more.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a real shame when things spoil your ride. I know I spend much of my rides having to watch the road surface much more than I would like. Mostly rough bits and pot holes for me since it is rural but it is annoying. Hopefully you will start to relax again when you have recovered a bit more.


 

Cheers Mo. Rural here too. Lot's of rough bits, lots of bendy bits and lots of pea sized gravelly bits.


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Jun 2013)

With the poor road manners of the time trialist tonight, I can finally see why so many car drivers think we're nobs. My thoughts to the guy who screamed at me were, if you can shout that loud your not working hard enough. I may well complain to the Parish council on this, it's supposed to be a 30 zone round here...and well I concede that law doesn't apply to cyclists, common sense does, perhaps they'd be better off revising the route so it doesn't go through a busy village. I saw him coming and had plenty of time to pull out...I pulled out and there was around 50meters between us, he just was bothered because he had to overtake me, for which there was plenty of space. I hope the extra few micro-seconds it cost him, plus all his screaming cost him his pb and any shot of beating others in the club. Rant over!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> With the poor road manners of the time trialist tonight, I can finally see why so many car drivers think we're nobs. My thoughts to the guy who screamed at me were, if you can shout that loud your not working hard enough. I may well complain to the Parish council on this, it's supposed to be a 30 zone round here...and well I concede that law doesn't apply to cyclists, common sense does, perhaps they'd be better off revising the route so it doesn't go through a busy village. I saw him coming and had plenty of time to pull out...I pulled out and there was around 50meters between us, he just was bothered because he had to overtake me, for which there was plenty of space. I hope the extra few micro-seconds it cost him, plus all his screaming cost him his pb and any shot of beating others in the club. Rant over!


 

Not good!


----------



## RWright (25 Jun 2013)

I have been guilty of not being as careful as I should because of concern of my times. Not often and I would never shout at anyone because of it. Not that I do anything really dangerous but more like I might not make the "safest" decision regarding me getting used as a hood (bonnet ) ornament. I have been trying harder not to do it.

I have a few things to do this evening so I got in an earlier ride, was nice weather, I even used my really dark glasses it was so nice. I get out no less than 300 yards and it starts raining.  Wasn't too bad and only a couple of minutes until I got thru it. Ran into it again coming back in and it felt pretty good then. Just didn't like the sound of the thunder. Now I have an appointment in a half hour and don't like taking a shower during thunderstorms.


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not good!


 
I am in a bad mood today, I can in reflection see why he was keen to stop me, the section just after the junction I pulled out of is a tricky section at speed, due to badly placed drain-covers matched with an unfortunate mish mash of pot holes and some greasy road markings. Up to this point, my general experience of the club riders on a Tuesday Night is good, most tend to say 'hi' as they whizz by or a nod if they're going the other way. The course they're on tonight is a 20mile TT over flat roads ( http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2751652 ) It's a very fast road and mostly a great surface. I've never tried the route as Motorway roundabouts don't usually feature in my rides, though this section of the A38 is nice at the right time of day. I see some very nice bikes round here, none of the times I've seen are below 20mph avg for this route.


----------



## morrisman (25 Jun 2013)

Went for a London adventure today - 45 miles from Marylebone, Regents Canal, Hertford Canal, Greenway, Woolwich Ferry, Thames Path, O2, Greenwich, Foot Tunnel, Canary Wharf, Thames Path, Tower Bridge, Trafalgar Square, Houses of Parliament, Chelsea Embankment, Kensington Gardens, Marylebone. Really interesting ride saw parts of London I did not know. 

Forgot my ear phones so for a first time I listened to the world and don't think I will bother with them again 

Today's learning points:

I hate dog owners who have their dog on a lead and let it trail all across the towpath.
I hate dog owners who don't have their dog on a lead even more, got shouted at for nearly running over a loose dog.
I hate even more bl00dy pedestrians who just walk out in front of you. _A young lady(?) at Trafalgar Square watched the crossing count down go to 0 then launched, phone to her ear, across 4 lanes as the lights turned to green for the traffic, as opined to her that it was a little silly she replied that I was a "F...ing W.....nker"_
And if you arrive at Marylebone an hour before you can take your bike on the train don't decide to have a quick loop around Regents Park. Every MAMIL in captivity will be giving it the beans around the outer loop and are not willing to stop and hear that they have 30 years on you, their bike weighs half of yours, and they have not already done 40+ miles as they tear past you in convoy


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Went for a London adventure today - 45 miles from Marylebone, Regents Canal, Hertford Canal, Greenway, Woolwich Ferry, Thames Path, O2, Greenwich, Foot Tunnel, Canary Wharf, Thames Path, Tower Bridge, Trafalgar Square, Houses of Parliament, Chelsea Embankment, Kensington Gardens, Marylebone. Really interesting ride saw parts of London I did not know.
> 
> Forgot my ear phones so for a first time I listened to the world and don't think I will bother with them again
> 
> ...


Yes, that's all good; but did you enjoy the ride?


----------



## MaxInc (25 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> I hate even more bl00dy pedestrians who just walk out in front of you. _A young lady(?) at Trafalgar Square watched the crossing count down go to 0 then launched, phone to her ear, across 4 lanes as the lights turned to green for the traffic, as opined to her that it was a little silly she replied that I was a "F...ing W.....nker"_


 
These ostentatious pedestrians are quite something, they are really pushing their luck until you one day you read about them in the newspapers  But London is like that, there are unwritten traffic rules, if everyone would follow the highway code to the letter, it would become a massive traffic jam in no time. It is almost funny to see their spirit jumping when sounding a 139dB Stebel Nautilus air horn at them, you know just to make them aware of your presence ... not that I would ever install such devices on a bike


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Went for a London adventure today - 45 miles from Marylebone, Regents Canal, Hertford Canal, Greenway, Woolwich Ferry, Thames Path, O2, Greenwich, Foot Tunnel, Canary Wharf, Thames Path, Tower Bridge, Trafalgar Square, Houses of Parliament, Chelsea Embankment, Kensington Gardens, Marylebone. Really interesting ride saw parts of London I did not know.
> 
> Forgot my ear phones so for a first time I listened to the world and don't think I will bother with them again
> 
> ...


 
That sounds like an amazing journey! Did you get a Strava cap of it?


----------



## lavoisier (26 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No problem.
> 
> It is Askews on Wildman Street opposite the video shop.
> 
> ...


 

Many thanks. May give them a go as and when I need stuff.


----------



## lavoisier (26 Jun 2013)

Headed out today on possibly my fifth outing this year on a 10 mile course. This is the first time I have actually been sensible enough to do something I might manage. I bit off more than I could chew on my previous two rides and ended up calling home for a lift. It somewhat jaded my enthusiasm. 

I was very pleased with my ride today, not too shoddy at all I don't think and just the right distance for the amount of energy I had. I now realise that distance will come with time.

http://app.strava.com/activities/62872393


----------



## RWright (26 Jun 2013)

lavoisier said:


> Headed out today on possibly my fifth outing this year on a 10 mile course. This is the first time I have actually been sensible enough to do something I might manage. I bit off more than I could chew on my previous two rides and ended up calling home for a lift. It somewhat jaded my enthusiasm.
> 
> I was very pleased with my ride today, not too shoddy at all I don't think and just the right distance for the amount of energy I had. I now realise that distance will come with time.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62872393


 
I like my 10 mile track, there are some cars to deal with but doing it at the right time of day traffic is very light. It has a nice wide paved shoulder with several feet of smooth asphalt outside the white line. 10 miles is a nice ride, less than an hour including finding and putting on my riding gear.  The views are not as nice as my 16 mile track but the ride is over so quickly it really doesn't matter. Long enough to get a work out and short enough I don't get very bored.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jun 2013)

lavoisier said:


> Headed out today on possibly my fifth outing this year on a 10 mile course. This is the first time I have actually been sensible enough to do something I might manage. I bit off more than I could chew on my previous two rides and ended up calling home for a lift. It somewhat jaded my enthusiasm.
> 
> I was very pleased with my ride today, not too shoddy at all I don't think and just the right distance for the amount of energy I had. I now realise that distance will come with time.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62872393


 

Nice route.

The advice I was given by my LBS as a Newbie was to just religiously get out twice a week every week and start to slowly make cycling part of your life and do not matter about miles in the early stages.

I started by doing 7-12 mile loops couple of times a week back in November and then we had all the snow/salt to deal with so didn't get out much till Feb.

Have managed at least two and sometimes 3-4 rides each week since with mileages up to 25/ride - although mainly 13-15.

In my first year I have set myself a lowly target of 1000 miles and I am currently at 650ish.

The advice I was given is working for me and I am not trying to push it at all - 10 miles is a decent distance when you think about it; it only looks 'small' when you compare it to some of the big mile-munchers on here.


----------



## Ciar (26 Jun 2013)

Well my trip was the homeward route last night, first time I have been in the glorious traffic of east london, oh what an adventure, chocka from down the mile end road, as it seemed like there was an accident down the side of the bow flyover, I found one thing very interesting, i was about half a meter from the curb, might have been less and another cyclist decided that gap was big enough to actually get in front of me! I mean come on we are in traffic and you use the smallest possible gap!

either way enjoyable ride got home in 50 odd minutes, getting read to ride again on Friday


----------



## morrisman (26 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> That sounds like an amazing journey! Did you get a Strava cap of it?


 
Please ignore bit where I forgot to start the Garmin 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/333254839


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 17.06 miles @ 14.26 mph average.
> 
> First ride since my 'mini-off' last week. Little bit slower than of late. Partly due to my shoulder and esp' my hand being painful and partly as I was a bit tentative tbh. I've spent the ride really concentrating on the road surface to see it I was missing a trick somewhere! Spoilt the ride though.
> 
> ...



Well done and getting out, and "slower than of late"? That average is pretty good. I'd be chuffed with it


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jun 2013)

morrisman said:


> Please ignore bit where I forgot to start the Garmin
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/333254839



Looks a fab ride


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

Legs been feeling heavy so pottered around the local roads this morning. Tried out a little single track road that I hadn't been on before. A bit rough to say the least........quite broken up with loose stones and even strips of grass growing up the middle at points!  These Durano Plus tyres have been amazing. They have taken some abuse. Maybe a bit heavier than some but it's been worth it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/62914080


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jun 2013)

Yes Schwalbe make a good tyre - I am running Marathon Supreme 32mm and they appear to be tough as they come.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jun 2013)

Good ride @Mo1959. Wondering whether to go out for a pootle myself to see how my poor old 'sit bones' are faring after Sunday


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Good ride @Mo1959. Wondering whether to go out for a pootle myself to see how my poor old 'sit bones' are faring after Sunday


Yes, I think you should. Just spin along and see how you feel.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jun 2013)

Thanks Dr @Mo1959. Off to fulfil the prescription


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jun 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/62939402

It's not fab data, and I had intended to do some hill work, but on the first one (probably just a slope) my thighs were complaining so I thought I'd change my gameplan, as the 100 on Sunday obviously took it out of them. 
I worked on eating in the saddle, drinking in the saddle, taking my bottle out and putting it back, starting with having to look to get it out and to put it back whilst keeping legs still, progressing to being able (mainly) to be able to take it out and put it back without looking whilst still pedalling 

Also practised looking over my right shoulder a long way down the road, whilst still keeping my bike in a 'relative' straight line in the approximate right direction.

So, overall, it was a bit of a technical ride, with nothing great to see on Strava. BUT, I got out @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Also practised looking over my right shoulder a long way down the road, whilst still keeping my bike in a 'relative' straight line in the approximate right direction.
> 
> So, overall, it was a bit of a technical ride, with nothing great to see on Strava. BUT, I got out @Mo1959


Well done on getting out. I think active recovery sometimes seems to work better than total rest but maybe that's just me.

As for the looking over the shoulder thing, I am absolutely terrible. If I don't really concentrate I am inclined to end up on the wrong side of the road


----------



## madferret (26 Jun 2013)

Coming out of lurking mode  , read a


----------



## madferret (26 Jun 2013)

Bah, seems not to like posting the full thing, will try again at some point.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2013)

It's a good feeling to "come out" so I'm told!

Welcome.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2013)

Another lovely day here. One of the advantages of working nights/lates is the chance to ride out on lovely sunny days like today. Went exploring for more cicuit routes and found a nice 14 mile loop taking in Pebworth, mickleton and Honeybourne. Avg 15.6 today. 
I consider myself lucky to live round these parts so many quiet lanes.
I had to stop and answer the phone here on the way back.
This is the main road near my house.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Another lovely day here. One of the advantages of working nights/lates is the chance to ride out on lovely sunny days like today. Went exploring for more cicuit routes and found a nice 14 mile loop taking in Pebworth, mickleton and Honeybourne. Avg 15.6 today.
> I consider myself lucky to live round these parts. I had to stop and answer the phone here on the way back.
> This is my Main road near my house.


Looks like a gorgeous day down there too. I'm almost tempted to go back out it's so nice, but better not since my legs have been feeling tired this week as it is.

It's fun exploring new routes and it's amazing what you can find even in your own area. Little road I did this morning for the first time too and I'm sure there are plenty others I haven't been on. Mind you, most of the smaller ones can be a bit narrow, twisty, rough, etc but they are at least nice and quiet.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's fun exploring new routes and it's amazing what you can find even in your own area. Little road I did this morning for the first time too and I'm sure there are plenty others I haven't been on. Mind you, most of the smaller ones can be a bit narrow, twisty, rough, etc but they are at least nice and quiet.


Except for horses!
I was dropping down a narrow twisty road out of Pebworth and on the last bend I rounded there were two large horses in the middle of the road, apparently they were avoiding the metal manhole covers as they slip on them.
I can confirm there is nothing wrong with my brakes!


----------



## Ciar (26 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Another lovely day here. One of the advantages of working nights/lates is the chance to ride out on lovely sunny days like today. Went exploring for more cicuit routes and found a nice 14 mile loop taking in Pebworth, mickleton and Honeybourne. Avg 15.6 today.
> I consider myself lucky to live round these parts so many quiet lanes.
> I had to stop and answer the phone here on the way back.
> This is the main road near my house.


 
Jelous closest i get to that is popping out to Epping on the weekend, then it's only a 5 miler before i am back on the edge of the stink that is London, would love to get out and do some proper country riding, nothing heavy duty just chilling.


----------



## madferret (26 Jun 2013)

Try again, read a lot of this thread and it inspired me. Got back on the bike last week and first day managed a very puffed out 4 miles.....which wasn't great, but then I read on here the progress folks have made and realised that my technique was wrong, that I was unfit and that slowly slowly catchy monkey........

Since that humbling first ride, have built up, a 15 miler, then 26, then 30......... Wondering where today will take me, once my dinner settles..

I also need to stop avoiding hills, but for now just happy to be out there and doing something, its amazing how quickly it becomes easier. 

Need to work off last nights beer!


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done on getting out. I think active recovery sometimes seems to work better than total rest but maybe that's just me.
> 
> As for the looking over the shoulder thing, I am absolutely terrible. If I don't really concentrate I am inclined to end up on the wrong side of the road


 
I thought I was the only one with trouble doing that! If I properly look behind me, I'm going left, no matter what. A glance is the best I can manage!

@BrianEvesham I could take pics of my local roads, but if you just google "London Traffic Jam" google images has all the stock pics you need.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Try again, read a lot of this thread and it inspired me. Got back on the bike last week and first day managed a very puffed out 4 miles.....which wasn't great, but then I read on here the progress folks have made and realised that my technique was wrong, that I was unfit and that slowly slowly catchy monkey........
> 
> Since that humbling first ride, have built up, a 15 miler, then 26, then 30......... Wondering where today will take me, once my dinner settles..
> 
> ...


If you've gone from 4 miles to 30 within a week, I don't think you've got any worries about making progress. You have already done more than most in their first week. Well done.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jun 2013)

@madferret


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2013)

I think you should all come up and ride the Shakespeare100 it's all lanes like the one pictured and a few decent hills to get you working hard.
http://www.shakespeare100.org.uk/
I can't make this september but will be doing the April one again.

Yes I do appreciate where I live.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2013)

@madferret you are doing fine. Just take it easy and don't try to rush the big rides, most importantly, enjoy.


----------



## sleaver (26 Jun 2013)

After my speed question the other day, I thought if I can average 23kph over 53k, I should be able to go quicker over a shorted distance and so I came up with this:

http://app.strava.com/activities/62805250

An average of 25.5kph and although only slighter longer by about 100 meters, it was 10 minutes quicker than the same route last week. Although I thought I gave it the beans on one uphill segment but only ended up with a PB by 1 second  I did also overtake three people, admittedly they were a mum and two kids but we've all got to start somewhere. Although a cyclist did pull out of a junction about 50 meters ahead of me and I was catching him in places until we went different ways.

As I got a free trial of Strava, I put in my max heart rate (220 - age) and I apparently spent 69% of the time at threshold, 26% at tempo and 6% at anaerobic leaving 1% at moderate. Considering my max HR (192bpm) was apparently higher than the calculated version, can that be right?


----------



## Leescfc79 (26 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> Jelous closest i get to that is popping out to Epping on the weekend, then it's only a 5 miler before i am back on the edge of the stink that is London, would love to get out and do some proper country riding, nothing heavy duty just chilling.



Not sure where in East London you are but I've been out with a friend from Ilford a couple of times and there are some lovely quiet lanes around Abridge/Ongar, all not a million miles from Epping.


----------



## Ciar (26 Jun 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Not sure where in East London you are but I've been out with a friend from Ilford a couple of times and there are some lovely quiet lanes around Abridge/Ongar, all not a million miles from Epping.


 
based in south woodford, originally from Ilford myself, as for surrounding area really don't know it that well to ride, most of my friends i ride with are MTB riders, so we do trails in and around chingford right out to epping, I would just love to grab my cx hybrid and pootle out on the quiet country roads, as I have never tried that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jun 2013)

Confession time:

I just didn't feel like it today so I didn't.

Shameful! 

Tomorrow though, I will be at it again, but tonight I am going to watch footy, drink Cider and snuggle up to Lovely Wife on the whopping great big new sofa that arrived the other day. Lovely!

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## RWright (26 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> After my speed question the other day, I thought if I can average 23kph over 53k, I should be able to go quicker over a shorted distance and so I came up with this:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/62805250
> 
> ...


 
I am just recently starting to look closer at max heart rates and training. I think the 220 - age is a general guide. A trained athlete or someone that works out might have a higher max rate. Conversely, someone that is terribly out of shape could be lower. That ride looks like you were pushing it pretty hard but not knowing anything about your age or physical condition it is hard to tell. People in the health, fitness and training section of the forums get into some pretty detailed discussions about it. I would look around there or even ask in a new thread there. There are also a lot of web sites that discuss it. Just don't overdo it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Confession time:
> 
> I just didn't feel like it today so I didn't.
> 
> ...


 
Must admit when I came out of work tonight I didn't fancy a long ride home, ended up doing just shy of 23 miles


----------



## MaxInc (26 Jun 2013)

Didn't feel like it neither but since I couldn't go out yesterday due to work commitments, didn't want to leave too much gap  It was ok in the end but missing the excitement felt a bit boring. At least I got the 500k badge and I can sleep better tonight.


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> As I got a free trial of Strava, I put in my max heart rate (220 - age) and I apparently spent 69% of the time at threshold, 26% at tempo and 6% at anaerobic leaving 1% at moderate. Considering my max HR (192bpm) was apparently higher than the calculated version, can that be right?


 
Heart rates are personal things. The 220 - age equation is a very rough guess at what your highest rate is. I don't know a great deal about sport science but use my highest recorded heart rate as my maximum and record my resting heart rate first thing in the morning. I have only just started trying out very basic heart rate based training but it does add an extra element to rides.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Must admit when I came out of work tonight I didn't fancy a long ride home, ended up doing just shy of 23 miles


Must be something in the air. Felt really heavy and lethargic today, even walking the dog this afternoon. No point in forcing it when you don't feel like it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air. Felt really heavy and lethargic today, even walking the dog this afternoon. No point in forcing it when you don't feel like it.


 
I am having to force it, set myself a stupid target this week.

I decided on Monday to try and get to 10,000km before the end of the week, I was 411km (256 miles) short before I set off on Monday and have now got it down to 134km (84 miles)


----------



## stevey (26 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air. Felt really heavy and lethargic today


 
Very much day off today and had chinese


----------



## RWright (26 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Very much day off today and had chinese


 
I just did an easy spin on my 16 mile track in a decent breeze, I am just going to do a 3 mile walk later I think, unless I get antsy and want to ride a little more. I am going to take it easy a few days(keep it under 30 miles) and get ready to Take on the Tour!  That one is not going to leave a lot of time for resting.  I had Chinese too. 

I will be probably be hungry again in a little while.


----------



## DaveyM (26 Jun 2013)

after a month off (back injury) I finally got back out and found the stretch to ride on the drops a bit too much really, but felt okay on the hoods. I felt like I had never ridden a bike in a year - fitness was way down.
Add to this 5 weeks till the Coast to Coast. 

well done you guys.


----------



## madferret (26 Jun 2013)

Managed to shake off mild hangover and get out in the afternoon, had stupidly set myself a 40 mile target.......

Bad route and forgetting my gloves meant that I wasn't happy at all for first few miles, could have done with an MTB. But was OK after that apart from sore knees, which turned out to be because my saddle had slipped and was in lowest position!  Took me 20 miles to realise that.........

First part of ride - 
http://app.strava.com/activities/63051298
Quick pint in Lymm  then

http://app.strava.com/activities/63051290

Annoyingly, battery on phone went so had to replace it for next leg......

http://app.strava.com/activities/63051279

Finally got home to discover that I was half a mile short, after a small debate with myself, went and did a cooldown of 1.5 mile to take me to 41 for the day......was pretty chuffed and still buzzing now 

This probably best ignored, but I like to refer back at a later date so for completeness sake......

http://app.strava.com/activities/63051264

Well done everyone who got out and those that didn't hope you enjoyed the rest (or chinese, which has got me thinking.....)


----------



## stu9000 (26 Jun 2013)

Its amazing how quickly things improve. I'm commuting to work 12m each way with a few hills of merit (at least in my view). The first time I did it in felt I'd climbed Everest. Just two weeks later and I'm doing it on consecutive days. I'm not setting myself crazy speed targets as i can feel im getting a proper workout. And I'm not afraid to get off and walk an the deadly marlpit lane stretch. But I'm getting off a few yards further up each time. Gawd knows how I'll do in the London 100 but I'm absolutely loving the training


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be something in the air. Felt really heavy and lethargic today, even walking the dog this afternoon. No point in forcing it when you don't feel like it.


 
I felt lethargic on my ride today too Mo, just felt it wasn't happening at all.



RWright said:


> I just did an easy spin on my 16 mile track in a decent breeze, I am just going to do a 3 mile walk later I think, unless I get antsy and want to ride a little more. I am going to take it easy a few days and get ready to Take on the Tour!  That one is not going to leave a lot of time for resting.  I had Chinese too.
> 
> I will be probably be hungry again in a little while.


 
Count me as thirdsies on the Chinese takeaway! Chicken fried rice, curry sauce and a giant spring roll! Well I liked it anyway. 



madferret said:


> Managed to shake off mild hangover and get out in the afternoon, had stupidly set myself a 40 mile target.......
> 
> Bad route and forgetting my gloves meant that I wasn't happy at all for first few miles, could have done with an MTB. But was OK after that apart from sore knees, which turned out to be because my saddle had slipped and was in lowest position!  Took me 20 miles to realise that.........
> 
> ...


 
The saddle slippage has happened to me before too, quite comedic really when you realise! Well done on the ride too.



stu9000 said:


> Its amazing how quickly things improve. I'm commuting to work 12m each way with a few hills of merit (at least in my view). The first time I did it in felt I'd climbed Everest. Just two weeks later and I'm doing it on consecutive days. I'm not setting myself crazy speed targets as i can feel im getting a proper workout. And I'm not afraid to get off and walk an the deadly marlpit lane stretch. But I'm getting off a few yards further up each time. Gawd knows how I'll do in the London 100 but I'm absolutely loving the training


 
Well done on your progress, as they say it never gets easy, you just go faster! Those hills will be like pancakes soon, just slightly lumpy pancakes you probably wouldn't want to eat.


----------



## stevey (26 Jun 2013)

> Well done everyone who got out and those that didn't hope you enjoyed the rest (or chinese, which has got me thinking.....)



Chinese didn't hit the spot, wanted to get out on bike but legs were having none of it.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jun 2013)

Got my second metric century under the belt today. Felt very lethargic, and never felt I got really into the swing of it. Had 2 instances where my chain came off my big front chainring, which hasn't happened before I adjusted the limits on the rear derailleur, so set the front derailleur outer limit (the screw is basically all the way in now which seems weird). So that cost me a good 15 minutes in all. Then Strava nicks .4 average mph off Garmin Connects time (15.2mph Garmin / 14.8mph Strava ?!?).

I dont think I work well with heat, I knew that anyway and it was only 22 degrees today, but I really felt it. Going to have to up my game anyway for August as Ive been a bit lazy last few weeks, just doing little 20 milers after London to Brighton. Today felt harder than any ride previously this year.

So Strava's specs for the ride - 66 miles, 14.8mph average  1,693 ft (corrected) elevation (Garmins corrected elevation was 2,718 ft)  slightly lower than usual cadence of 79.

Strava is !

http://app.strava.com/activities/63073748


----------



## stevey (26 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Count me as thirdsies on the Chinese takeaway! Chicken fried rice, curry sauce and a giant springtime roll! Well I liked it anyway.
> 
> Chicken chow mein, duck with pineapple and ribs with lemon (shared i may add)


----------



## stevey (26 Jun 2013)

I give up trying to use cc on my mobile.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jun 2013)

Forgot to add, to make up the century I did a loop and a bit of Richmond Park and which cycling down the western part (the fast section) I got some moron in a mercedes shoot past me and suddenly brake. When I looked in his rear window he stuck out his hand and gave a couple of blinks with his hand. I realised he was referring to the 20 mph limit in the park, but the guy could have sat behind me and done that!

Pratt made a dangerous manouvre on me over the speed limit, then braked hard. Really wound me up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski well done, you do get some plonkers, i had one the other day, my carriage way, his has parked cars he comes through, I have to brake so we don't collide (this is down hill and as you can imagine I wont be going slow and 6" from the curb) calls me a knob**** I think it was, I says "f off and learn to drive before you start shouting at others, for you incompetence", mind you not sure he understood what I meant.
Nice one on the metric century.
@Mo1959 I just want a flipping rest, I just don't feel like any long rides.


----------



## MaxInc (27 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Pratt made a dangerous manouvre on me over the speed limit, then braked hard. Really wound me up.



He must have though he's driving the f1 safety car  Oh and congrats on the 2 x 100k!


----------



## MaxInc (27 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Got my second metric century under the belt today. Felt very lethargic, and never felt I got really into the swing of it. Had 2 instances where my chain came off my big front chainring, which hasn't happened before I adjusted the limits on the rear derailleur, so set the front derailleur outer limit (the screw is basically all the way in now which seems weird). So that cost me a good 15 minutes in all. Then Strava nicks .4 average mph off Garmin Connects time (15.2mph Garmin / 14.8mph Strava ?!?).



Although heart rate doesn't tell you how much effort you are pushing, it is a good indication of your body's response to that effort givven the conditions and staying in Z3 and Z4 for so long is likley to drain you of energy. For longer journeys it is better to pace yourself into a lower Zone even that will feel slower to begin with but will likley be faster and more energetic overall.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I just want a flipping rest, I just don't feel like any long rides.


Yep. It's feeling a bit tough just now. Managed 40 miles this morning but the first couple of hours felt really hard going. Finally felt slightly better nearer the end.........maybe just the thought of getting home to my breakfast 

Oh, and the rain came earlier than forecast. Glad I fitted my new mudguards.


----------



## stevey (27 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, and the rain came earlier than forecast. Glad I fitted my new mudguards.


 
Got mine fitted ready for the possible down pour later due to hit on the way back from work  (sure it waits for me)


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Got mine fitted ready for the possible down pour later due to hit on the way back from work  (sure it waits for me)


Ha, ha. You too? I always swear I am a rain magnet. 

At least they keep nearly all the spray off yourself and the bike so it certainly makes a difference.


----------



## stevey (27 Jun 2013)

I am hoping i just miss it but cannot see that myself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

@Mo1959 I hate the first 10 miles or so usually. Though its usually the faster bit, mainly as most is down hill. This is the first 7.5 miles of last nights ride.

Distance 7.5 mi
Avg Grade 0.2%
Elev Difference 68 ft
Elev Gain 346 ft

Elapsed Time 00:26:59
Resting Time 00:00:00
Average Speed 16.7 mph
Average HR 140 bpm
Power 155

In this was a steady 90ft/mile climb over 2 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/63068479#1193055655
Liked this bit at 28mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/63068479#1191205912


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. It's feeling a bit tough just now. Managed 40 miles this morning but the first couple of hours felt really hard going. Finally felt slightly better nearer the end.........maybe just the thought of getting home to my breakfast
> 
> Oh, and the rain came earlier than forecast. Glad I fitted my new mudguards.


 
Mudguards, how dare you! In the rain if you get your arse crack at the right angle you get a free colonic irrigation


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mudguards, how dare you! In the rain if you get your arse crack at the right angle you get a free colonic irrigation


Nothing wrong with mudguards.


----------



## G3CWI (27 Jun 2013)

Progress

February 
20km 43:37 1 hour 23.57km

June
20km 36:48 1 hour 31.93km


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

So foolishly I thought I would go into town today. I really don't like the town centre at all. Stop start traffic, hovering on the clips, clip in then lights change red. It was quite painful, hats of to all those that commute in big urban cities. I think I will stick to the lanes.
Anyways another 12 miles clocked up at a slower 13.5 avg


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> So foolishly I thought I would go into town today. I really don't like the town centre at all. Stop start traffic, hovering on the clips, clip in then lights change red. It was quite painful, hats of to all those that commute in big urban cities. I think I will stick to the lanes.
> Anyways another 12 miles clocked up at a slower 13.5 avg


This is what happens to me on Tuesdays and Fridays, Tuesday's arn't so bad though, as it's only the edge of Wakefield I go, and Fridays it's only a 5 mile trip there.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

> I hate the first 10 miles or so usually. Though its usually the faster bit, mainly as most is down hill. This is the first 7.5 miles of last nights ride.


 
I experience this every time, not 10 miles, seems to be 20 minutes regardless of how far I have gone, feel winded and pretty awful, once I get through that bit its OK, think its something to do with warming up? Almost always makes me want to turn back but I don't......

A good friend of mine is a runner and they have a known thing called the "toxic 10".



> Beware the “toxic 10 minutes”. When you build up to running over 10 minutes at a time, that first 10 minutes will feel like living hell. It gets better! Your body moves on to a different energy release process after this time and you will get second wind soon after, I promise!


 
Sure there must be a similar thing in cycling, there certainly is for me anyway, wonder if anyone else gets this? I just either plough on until it stops or sometimes have a quick break then continue. It never lasts and now that I am happier that I am not going to die, I just accept it.

One of the reasons that I got back into cycling is that I hate running and can't anyway due to a shattered ankle and various screws and a plate in my leg (was a  related accident, but the scar is cool ).


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

If I had an urban commute I would have to ditch the SPD's and I think I would need a flat bar as well, so basically another bike!


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

> If I had an urban commute I would have to ditch the SPD's and I think I would need a flat bar as well, so basically another bike!


 
And so it begins.........

Yesterday at various points I wanted a MTB and a Road bike, but ultimately my old hybrid was in its element on Tow paths......

Can see a time where one bike won't be enough though....


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> And so it begins.........
> 
> Yesterday at various points I wanted a MTB and a Road bike, but ultimately my old hybrid was in its element on Tow paths......
> 
> Can see a time where one bike won't be enough though....


Yes that's another thing the roads in the town were appalling at one point I thought my teeth were coming out.

Did find myself looking at one of these last week;

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_categoryId_165534?shouldCachePage=true&msg=

But it was on offer last week at £249


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> If I had an urban commute I would have to ditch the SPD's and I think I would need a flat bar as well, so basically another bike!


 
I do all my commuting on a hybrid with flat pedals, whilst a road bike would be quicker the hybrid is more versatile. This week for instance the Great Central Way is closed for re-surfacing, so rather than ride with the traffic, I am going alongside the river for a mile or so.



madferret said:


> And so it begins.........
> 
> Yesterday at various points I wanted a MTB and a Road bike, but ultimately my old hybrid was in its element on Tow paths......
> 
> Can see a time where one bike won't be enough though....


 
My collection has grown from 1 bike last year to 3 and all three bikes have specific roles.

Road bike for weekend/pleasure rides. New hybrid for commuting. Old hybrid as a back up commuter bike / winter bike


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

> My collection has grown from 1 bike last year to 3 and all three bikes have specific roles.


 
 I need discouraging about more bikes! Quick Q, how do I quote so that it includes the OP's name?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

@madferret I bet you have another bike within a month.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> I need discouraging about more bikes! Quick Q, how do I quote so that it includes the OP's name?


Type @ then users name without space @madferret


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @madferret I bet you have another bike within a month.


 
Worked it out.......

That long?


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @madferret I bet you have another bike within a month.


I know I will !


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I know I will !


It's only lack of money that stops me experimenting too. Even thought about an old mountain bike for rumbling around some of the really potholed side roads. I currently have 3 bikes though so I think that's plenty for one person sadly


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

Money stops me as well Mo, but my work is only 7 miles away its a good argument for something to commute on that can be ridden on rough roads late at night.


----------



## boybiker (27 Jun 2013)

Strava have updated the andriod app which gives you real time segment feedback and apparently you can see if your friends are out on a route etc. I cant wait to give it a try onw the way home from work today


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Strava have updated the andriod app which gives you real time segment feedback and apparently you can see if your friends are out on a route etc. I cant wait to give it a try onw the way home from work today


Mad stalker


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> Strava have updated the andriod app which gives you real time segment feedback and apparently you can see if your friends are out on a route etc. I cant wait to give it a try onw the way home from work today


 
Strava, I love, but the app crashes my phone, so now I use google mytracks which seems more consistent and then export and upload the .gpx file. 

It's annoying though as my "bigger" rides end up looking like 4 rides instead due to battery changing etc, wish there was a way to join them up afterwards. Or I could buy a dedicated bike GPS wotsit. More expense.......


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Strava, I love, but the app crashes my phone, so now I use google mytracks which seems more consistent and then export and upload the .gpx file.
> 
> It's annoying though as my "bigger" rides end up looking like 4 rides instead due to battery changing etc, wish there was a way to join them up afterwards. Or I could buy a dedicated bike GPS wotsit. More expense.......


Garmin Edge 200....less than £100


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Garmin Edge 200....less than £100


 
Just had a quick look, think I would want something with at least Cadence, so that I know what I am doing (or not doing more likely!). Not too bothered about maps as my phone handles that bit OK. HRM would probably just scare me too much!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Just had a quick look, think I would want something with at least Cadence, so that I know what I am doing (or not doing more likely!). Not too bothered about maps as my phone handles that bit OK. HRM would probably just scare me too much!


Ah, you would need to go up to the 500 or 510 then.....more expensive. Keep an eye on the classifieds on here. There have been some for sale.


----------



## boybiker (27 Jun 2013)

I Use an extended battery with my Samsung galaxy s4 sure it makes the phone bigger but I get 15 hours screen time running maps. I can get over 5 days life out of it with moderate use. Not bad for a 25 quid battery!


----------



## MaxInc (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> It's annoying though as my "bigger" rides end up looking like 4 rides instead due to battery changing etc, wish there was a way to join them up afterwards. Or I could buy a dedicated bike GPS wotsit. More expense.......


 
What phone model you have? I use a 4200mAh external battery case (£16 from dx.com) with my iPhone and only used about 25% on my longest ride so far, about 5 hours including stops.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> What phone model you have? I use a 4200mAh external battery case (£16 from dx.com) with my iPhone and only used about 25% on my longest ride so far, about 5 hours including stops.


 
I have a galaxy s3, the bigger batteries won't fit in my holder....but it does have scope for a battery pack I believe. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00B03OYVM/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

However, that's not the main issue, its more that Strava just stops my phone working and freezes it, which has led to some gaps which annoyed me, hence the "mytracks" compromise. Think a bike computer may well be in order, as I have a perfectly valid  excuse for one......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

@Mo1959 I never did.
@BrianEvesham I don't have a problem clipping in and out, I had a problem when I started using them clipping in, I dont always get it first time but I can do one rotation no matter how my foot lands on the pedal and the get the 2nd time, 90% I get it first time anyway.

I just spent the morning fettling, tightened up a few screws that needed, stem and bars after having settled, crank bolts nipped up, this may have cured a creaking that's developed, a couple of minute pieces of glass from the tyres, I have been getting a rational ticking, at first I thought the speed magnet was catching the sensor, never that easier though is it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Just had a quick look, think I would want something with at least Cadence, so that I know what I am doing (or not doing more likely!). Not too bothered about maps as my phone handles that bit OK. HRM would probably just scare me too much!


Bryton 40 is cheaper than a 500, their site uploads direct to Strava. £135
http://www.totalcycling.com/a-z/com...IDER_40.html?gclid=CI7QiO6dhLgCFUfKtAodPCIAug
cad/speed sensors fit, and does breadcrumb trials.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Bryton 40 is cheaper than a 500, their site uploads direct to Strava. £135
> http://www.totalcycling.com/a-z/com...IDER_40.html?gclid=CI7QiO6dhLgCFUfKtAodPCIAug
> cad/speed sensors fit, and does breadcrumb trials.


You can get the 20 with H.R. for £130 and add a speed/cadence sensor, £30-40 or get one as a pckage, the thing it doesn't do is breadcrumb trials, and only displays 3 items on the screen though you can have multiply screens showing different info
The 40 might have upto 8 items per screen


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jun 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Although heart rate doesn't tell you how much effort you are pushing, it is a good indication of your body's response to that effort givven the conditions and staying in Z3 and Z4 for so long is likley to drain you of energy. For longer journeys it is better to pace yourself into a lower Zone even that will feel slower to begin with but will likley be faster and more energetic overall.


 
Useful info that cheers. I must admit, I really haven't used the HR monitor information whilst out on the bike, really should try paying more attention to HR zones.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can get the 20 with H.R. for £130 and add a speed/cadence sensor, £30-40 or get one as a pckage, the thing it doesn't do is breadcrumb trials, and only displays 3 items on the screen though you can have multiply screens showing different info
> The 40 might have upto 8 items per screen


 
Thanks Nigel, the 40 looks good for my purposes


----------



## RWright (27 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's only lack of money that stops me experimenting too. Even thought about an old mountain bike for rumbling around some of the really potholed side roads. I currently have 3 bikes though so I think that's plenty for one person sadly


 
I have 7 bikes, 3 are partially in boxes waiting to be rebuilt, one is in a box that needs to be taken to the curb. I spend much of my spare time keeping the 3 I ride most of the time rolling.

Even that doesn't stop me from wanting a cyclocross bike.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> one is in a box that needs to be taken to the curb.
> :


Taken to the Curb?


----------



## RWright (27 Jun 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Taken to the Curb?


 
To let the city haul off to the dump or wherever they take stuff to. It is too large for the trash can. 

Some of my best shopping is done at the curb store, Tuesday evenings are best for browsing at the curb store when I ride my bike.  I need to ride in the more upscale neighborhoods more on Tuesdays. I see old pick up trucks ride thru my neighborhood every Tuesday. Mostly the same ones, looking for thrown out items.


----------



## boybiker (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> I have a galaxy s3, the bigger batteries won't fit in my holder....but it does have scope for a battery pack I believe. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00B03OYVM/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> However, that's not the main issue, its more that Strava just stops my phone working and freezes it, which has led to some gaps which annoyed me, hence the "mytracks" compromise. Think a bike computer may well be in order, as I have a perfectly valid  excuse for one......



I have a Samsung galaxy s3 not 4 as above. Runs strava fine and I have a small frame bag for the top tube which has a clear section in the top so I can put my phone in it to see it as I'm going along. Brilliant setup and better than any cycle computer mapping currently available IMO. The Only downside is not being able to see the screen in bright sunlight.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Hmmm, perhaps its not Strava and another app causing it. I just know Strava makes it worse, OOI, is your phone rooted? Mine is and wonder if that's related........If you look at the link, I have that on my handle bars and apart from the sunlight thing, am happy with it, but have just found that it crashes a lot with Strava, but not with mytracks, could be my tinkering.......


----------



## RWright (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Hmmm, perhaps its not Strava and another app causing it. I just know Strava makes it worse, OOI, is your phone rooted? Mine is and wonder if that's related........If you look at the link, I have that on my handle bars and apart from the sunlight thing, am happy with it, but have just found that it crashes a lot with Strava, but not with mytracks, could be my tinkering.......


 
If you are rooted you should be able to pretty much control everything. Turn some other programs off and see if it solves the problem. If it were mine I would turn everything off to make sure Strava works correctly, then turn some of the less important things back on. I mean who cares if their phone even actually makes phone calls as long as Strava and GPS work.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Wish it would stop raining hard to motivate myself to go out, been waiting for it to stop.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

boybiker said:


> I have a Samsung galaxy s3 not 4 as above. Runs strava fine and I have a small frame bag for the top tube which has a clear section in the top so I can put my phone in it to see it as I'm going along. Brilliant setup and better than any cycle computer mapping currently available IMO. The Only downside is not being able to see the screen in bright sunlight.


You reckon take a look at this.
http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product...d Navigation&gclid=CPvIx6rehLgCFa7JtAodrUAA1A.


RWright said:


> If you are rooted you should be able to pretty much control everything. Turn some other programs off and see if it solves the problem. If it were mine I would turn everything off to make Strava works correctly, they turn some of the less important things back on. I mean who cares if their phone even actually makes phone calls as long as Strava and GPS work.


I dont carry a phone.


madferret said:


> Wish it would stop raining hard to motivate myself to go out, been waiting for it to stop.


Look just get out and do it, just did 20 miles in it this aft.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You reckon take a look at this.
> http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product.do?method=view&n=3315&g=264040&p=264044&c=215&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Base&utm_campaign=GPS And Navigation&gclid=CPvIx6rehLgCFa7JtAodrUAA1A.
> 
> I dont carry a phone.
> ...


 
Lightweight, I did 21 miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lightweight, I did 21 miles


Thats all right I am off back out, need to check if I have fixed this creaking click noise from the pedal/shoe/cleat thing, 2 mile should be enough to check.


----------



## RWright (27 Jun 2013)

We have storms coming in this afternoon, so I got out early. I was just looking at the weather for next week, looks rough, I have a feeling the take on the tour challenge is going to be more than I want to deal with. I might be doing too much with it since I am coming off some blood pressure meds, might be a little too early yet, and too hot to be trying for about 300 miles a week at this particular stage of my cycling career. I am going to stay in it but play it by ear.  I know I will try to do enough of it to take my weight below 200 pounds in July.  From 272 early last August.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> We have storms coming in this afternoon, so I got out early. I was just looking at the weather for next week, looks rough, I have a feeling the take on the tour challenge is going to be more than I want to deal with. I might be doing too much with it since I am coming off some blood pressure meds, might be a little too early yet, and too hot to be trying for about 300 miles a week at this particular stage of my cycling career. I am going to stay in it but play it by ear.  I know I will try to do enough of it to take my weight below 200 pounds in July.  From 272 early last August.


Really well done on the weight loss Rocky. Keep up the good work.

Just finished looking ahead at our longish term forecast and it looks like my much hated wind is to pick up a bit again, but I am sure it will be tame compared to some of the stuff you get out there. 

The challenges are only meant to be a bit of fun so not worth pushing yourself too hard.


----------



## RWright (27 Jun 2013)

It is going to be rain and thunderstorms here for several days starting Monday. A slow rain would not bother me so much, in fact it might be a nice way to stay cool this time of year. It is just the storms with the wind and lightning that put me off. I am just trying to be careful and take care of myself. I want to get off meds and stay as far away from the medical industry as possible for as long as I can. It is one scarey monster.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You reckon take a look at this.
> http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product.do?method=view&n=3315&g=264040&p=264044&c=215&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Base&utm_campaign=GPS And Navigation&gclid=CPvIx6rehLgCFa7JtAodrUAA1A.
> 
> I dont carry a phone.
> ...


 
Meh, well I did get out, but heavy legs and feeling a little leaden after yesterday so did a couple of quick laps of local area, was still pleased as a couple of hills that got me when I started were much easier, so its progress. Then some nobber decided that you give way to the left at a roundabout, he didn't even look to the right (where I was), luckily I could tell be his "relaxed" driving position and decals on his corsa that he would do "something", so was already breaking............. 

Just looked and it appears that I could draw pictures in Strava if I thought it through.......

http://app.strava.com/activities/63234600


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats all right I am off back out, need to check if I have fixed this creaking click noise from the pedal/shoe/cleat thing, 2 mile should be enough to check.


 
I'm all nice and showered now, you can have it


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Meh, well I did get out, but heavy legs and feeling a little leaden after yesterday so did a couple of quick laps of local area, was still pleased as a couple of hills that got me when I started were much easier, so its progress. Then some nobber decided that you give way to the left at a roundabout, he didn't even look to the right (where I was), luckily I could tell be his "relaxed" driving position and decals on his corsa that he would do "something", so was already breaking.............
> 
> Just looked and it appears that I could draw pictures in Strava if I thought it through.......
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63234600


Well done on getting out. It's a great feeling when the hills start getting a bit easier.

I can't remember if it was Strava or Mapmyride that did actually run a fun competition at one time where you drew a picture with the map of your ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Meh, well I did get out, but heavy legs and feeling a little leaden after yesterday so did a couple of quick laps of local area, was still pleased as a couple of hills that got me when I started were much easier, so its progress. Then some nobber decided that you give way to the left at a roundabout, he didn't even look to the right (where I was), luckily I could tell be his "relaxed" driving position and decals on his corsa that he would do "something", so was already breaking.............
> 
> Just looked and it appears that I could draw pictures in Strava if I thought it through.......
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63234600


Well done, and if I remember there are a few steep un's round your neck of the woods, I used to live just down the Road in Lower Brinnington (Even stood for the Green Party back in the early 90's)


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Thanks, there are some steep ones, tbh, I have avoided them largely. My (possibly flawed) strategy is to get some saddle time in, so I have set some mileage objectives and I want to be able to ride to Chester in a couple of weeks, which I think I can do as its a flat route......

Then for the hills, but I am starting to not fear them so much, yeah I am slow, but I refuse to get off, I have my own Mountain (Stockport Road) which once I can do will be more than happy! Not tried yet, may do it really early when nobody about. 

Would love to get out into the Peak district once I am a bit fitter, its a nice part of the world for cycling and hiked up there a fair bit, plenty of options. (Even having to walk up a hill I guess counts as hiking! )


----------



## MaxInc (27 Jun 2013)

Not sure what is it with me but really feel like binging on sweedish almond cake and tomatoe salad right now. Maybe in a different order. Also have a few movies to watch.

Washed and detailed both bikes, put the new saddle on, admired them for half and hour and that's about it, don't feel like going out at all lol. I guess setting up stupid strava goals can have adverse effects once you acomplish them. Never dreamed I would pedal 500kms in a month and now that it's done I feel like switching off for a few days. 

@RWright well done on weight loss, 70+ pounds is no joke, Good luck on the last few!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Thanks, there are some steep ones, tbh, I have avoided them largely. My (possibly flawed) strategy is to get some saddle time in, so I have set some mileage objectives and I want to be able to ride to Chester in a couple of weeks, which I think I can do as its a flat route......
> 
> Then for the hills, but I am starting to not fear them so much, yeah I am slow, but I refuse to get off, I have my own Mountain (Stockport Road) which once I can do will be more than happy! Not tried yet, may do it really early when nobody about.
> 
> Would love to get out into the Peak district once I am a bit fitter, its a nice part of the world for cycling and hiked up there a fair bit, plenty of options. (Even having to walk up a hill I guess counts as hiking! )


We all have to start some where, I was the same last year, you wouldn't believe how much I hated hills. These days there's nothing in a 25 mile radius I fear, there are some steep ones but not usually very long, I cant quite remember the topography of Stockport road, but I know it's quite a climb up to Brinnington, ( a mate at school, his mum ran the pub at the lights there, suppose like many it's closed down).
The problem with flat rides is they do tend to get boring, and you usually have to work all the time with little respite.


----------



## stevey (27 Jun 2013)

Well started my ride to work this morning and what a suprise i had when i checked strava.

I know my fitness and speed has improved but blimey 
http://app.strava.com/activities/63153227

Time for a dedicated gps unit me thinks.


----------



## RWright (27 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Well started my ride to work this morning and what a suprise i had when i checked strava.
> 
> I know my fitness and speed has improved but blimey
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63153227
> ...


 
Ooh la la!

That cat 4 climb over the sea really cracked me up! Must be a nice bridge there.


----------



## stevey (27 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> I know I will try to do enough of it to take my weight below 200 pounds in July.  From 272 early last August.


 
Well done dude, massive result


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2013)

No progress yesterday as it rained and today it is raining even harder and the forecast says it is never ever going to stop.

I am contemplating a session on the running machine - however even with music pumping into my ears whilst my legs are doing their thing it is not an attractive option; 10 strides in and I will be bored, bored, bored!

I wish I had a Cumbria sized umbrella to unfurl.


----------



## Ciar (28 Jun 2013)

Went over to my usual session on the TRX last night, but as I was solo training with my mate he thought it best we did lots of foam rolling and stretching, so we did my knee and legs and general stretching and squats.

felt shattered this morning though, legs were tired felt like i was going slower than Tuesday's ride, i was a tad shocked when I finished and checked cyclemeter..

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 28 Jun 2013 06:07:56
Ride Time: 39:54
Distance: 9.23 miles
Average Speed: 13.87 mph
Fastest Speed: 23.60 mph
Ascent: 659 feet
Descent: 459 feet
Average Cadence: 69 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 125 rpm
Bike: Cannondale CX
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe

I took 4.24m off my previous, i reckon the app is trying to make me feel better hah ;-)


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2013)

I got some great publicity in my local paper this week for the London 100. With only 5 weeks to go, if you can spare some sponsorship money my just giving page is here - http://www.justgiving.com/Phil-Lewis-London100


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No progress yesterday as it rained and today it is raining even harder and the forecast says it is never ever going to stop.
> 
> I am contemplating a session on the running machine - however even with music pumping into my ears whilst my legs are doing their thing it is not an attractive option; 10 strides in and I will be bored, bored, bored!
> 
> I wish I had a Cumbria sized umbrella to unfurl.


It's not actually too bad if you have mudguards and aren't getting covered in mucky spray. I ventured out but must admit when it turned from a steady drizzle to heavy rain I did turn for home early. 20 miles though so I suppose it's enough just to keep the legs turning.

Investigated a new little climb too which I am not sure is a good idea literally 20 minutes after getting out of bed!  Certainly wakes the old ticker up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not actually too bad if you have mudguards and aren't getting covered in mucky spray. I ventured out but must admit when it turned from a steady drizzle to heavy rain I did turn for home early. 20 miles though so I suppose it's enough just to keep the legs turning.
> 
> Investigated a new little climb too which I am not sure is a good idea literally 20 minutes after getting out of bed!  Certainly wakes the old ticker up.


 

No mudguard mounts on my bike! Plus I'm a "fair weather everything" kinda person. 

I can't do that roll out of bed and get at it straight away thing any more - I have to wait for at least a couple of hours for my face to get into shape after a nights sleep before I can face the world.

Pretty biblical out there at the mo' (haha).


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I can't do that roll out of bed and get at it straight away thing any more - I have to wait for at least a couple of hours for my face to get into shape after a nights sleep before I can face the world.


I would probably find my cycling easier on my body leaving it till later I suppose. Give the muscles time to warm up and have some food, but I love the peace and quiet and feel I have done my exercise for the day and can relax later.

May experiment with going later in the day in the winter though as I found the cold and icy roads pretty hard going first thing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

The rain doesn't bother me too much, at least it's relatively warm at this time of year.
I posted another pic from Fridays ride over on flickr if any is interested, please don't few if offended by nudity.
http://flickr.com/gp/35557179@N04/30X1L6


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats all right I am off back out, need to check if I have fixed this creaking click noise from the pedal/shoe/cleat thing, 2 mile should be enough to check.


 
35 miles in the even wetter weather this morning


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 35 miles in the even wetter weather this morning


Enjoy your colonic irrigation then?


----------



## Reece (28 Jun 2013)

Well day off work prepping for tomorrow's sportive. Really going to be a challenge. 125miles and 8000ft of climbing with 9 category climbs. 

Don't mind riding in the rain either this time of the year. Just not in the winter after bad and very cold experiences lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Well day off work prepping for tomorrow's sportive. Really going to be a challenge. 125miles and 8000ft of climbing with 9 category climbs.
> 
> Don't mind riding in the rain either this one of the year. Just not in the winter after bad and very cold experiences lol.


All the best with the sportive. That's some distance. Take it easy.


----------



## stevey (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Well day off work prepping for tomorrow's sportive. Really going to be a challenge. 125miles and 8000ft of climbing with 9 category climbs.
> 
> Don't mind riding in the rain either this time of the year. Just not in the winter after bad and very cold experiences lol.



Yeah good luck dude, enjoy it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Well day off work prepping for tomorrow's sportive. Really going to be a challenge. 125miles and 8000ft of climbing with 9 category climbs.
> 
> Don't mind riding in the rain either this time of the year. Just not in the winter after bad and very cold experiences lol.


 
Good luck Reece, weather forecast for tomorrow is cloudy but dry.


----------



## Reece (28 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck Reece, weather forecast for tomorrow is cloudy but dry.


Been constantly checking weather for the South Downs today. Not looking forward to be picked up @ 2.20am tonight and driving down, riding then driving back. Going to be a long day.


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Been constantly checking weather for the South Downs today. Not looking forward to be picked up @ 2.20am tonight and driving down, riding then driving back. Going to be a long day.


 
That looks like some ride so the very best of luck with it.

As SSL says the weather is set fair for the south tomorrow & its very pleasant out now & more of the same forecast.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Jun 2013)

Blimey where does the time go its been manic this week with work but a late entry from me on my last ride..
http://app.strava.com/activities/62751874
I decided to do this on my mtb just for a laugh.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No mudguard mounts on my bike! Plus I'm a "fair weather everything" kinda person.
> 
> I can't do that roll out of bed and get at it straight away thing any more - I have to wait for at least a couple of hours for my face to get into shape after a nights sleep before I can face the world.


 
That just about sums me up too..


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

Good luck on your sportive Reece, that ride should be good for about 4 days worth of the PowerBar take on the tour challenge! I think I would try to get to bed a little early tonight this evening.


----------



## Reece (28 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Good luck on your sportive Reece, that ride should be good for about 4 days worth of the PowerBar take on the tour challenge! I think I would try to get to bed a little early tonight this evening.


Planning on going bed the same time I take my kids bed lol. Will also be taking my pillow in the car as friends are driving so try and sleep en route. 

May finally be high up on a strava challenge leaderboard, albeit for a very short time lol.


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

I look at my Strava page today and notice a "Dirt Search" challenge, it even gives real prizes for writing about riding adventures. This coming on the heels of me noticing a Trek Fuel EX 9 for sale on craigslist, at what seemed to me to be a really low price, and it was even in my home town no less. I hope it has either sold already or is the wrong size for me. 

Edit: The Fuel EX is no longer on craigslist.  That could have been a really serious N + 1 encounter/decision.


----------



## Smotyn (28 Jun 2013)

Good luck Reese and Phil

I chickened out today can't be doing with soggy smelly kit at work with nowhere to dry it ;0)

I am seriously bricking it about my sportive in two weeks now eek. Here are my stats for so far this year for those of you that are interested lol

FITNESS SUMMARY

DISTANCE

267.4miles

DURATION

23:59hours

CALORIES

28,649burned

WORKOUTS

51completed

I still feel woefully under prepared for this but aiming to get some more miles under my belt this weekend including some of the planned route.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

@Reece good luck tomorrow, not that you really need as I am sure you will complete it, just a b***** that you it is such and awkward one for you.

@Tracey Robinson I am sure you will be fine if you have taken on board what has been said in here, rest up the few days before hand though.


----------



## Reece (28 Jun 2013)

Thanks Tracey. 

What sportive are you doing? Just make sure your prepared nutrition and hydration wise and pace yourself on the ride. Cant really go to wrong then.


----------



## Reece (28 Jun 2013)

@Nigelnaturist thanks Nigel. Yeah distance shouldn't be a problem more the climbing. A few mates are having doubts as they struggle with climbing big hills but we will be sticking as a group and enjoying it together. I think it'll be one of those hellish rides but with a great sense of achievement afterwards.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

@Reece I know what you mean there. it maybe too late, but if they are struggling on the hills and you know thats what your doing, you could always decrease the gearing by a couple of teeth might help, if its possible of cause.
I dont know the arrangement on 9 and 10sp cassettes ( more the design of the cassette construction) but I could at a pinch change the 23/26 out to a 24/28 combo on my 7 sp


----------



## Reece (28 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Reece I know what you mean there. it maybe too late, but if they are struggling on the hills and you know thats what your doing, you could always decrease the gearing by a couple of teeth might help, if its possible of cause.
> I dont know the arrangement on 9 and 10sp cassettes ( more the design of the cassette construction) but I could at a pinch change the 23/26 out to a 24/28 combo on my 7 sp


I see why you're saying Nigel. They get up the hills but slowly. However they easily enough capable of 19mph averages on flatter 60mile routes. I think they're worrying more than they need. We all did a 100mile sportive together with 6500ft of climbing in a respectable time too.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jun 2013)

Went our for a ride last night with the sole intention of keeping my heart rate down and I didn't go into zones Z4 or Z5
Z1 - Endurance 0-109​ 01:51​ 3%​Z2 - Moderate 109-145​ 1:04:39​ 89%​Z3 - Tempo 145-162​ 06:20​ 9%​Z4 - Threshold 162-180​ 00:00​ 0%​Z5 - Anaerobic 180+​ 00:00​ 0%​ 
While I was pushing it during the previous ride, I didn't feel that I was at threshold for as long as I apprantly was. However, I have always sort of questioned the readings from the heart rate strap because while running (before being injured) I was always up around 160/170bpm no matter what I tried. Although that may just be what my heart does.

I wouldn't say I was super fit, but due to running (I trained for and ran a marathon in April) I would like to think I'm reasonably fit.

Trust me to try and keep my heart rate down when it was raining and so keeping me out longer in it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> I see why you're saying Nigel. They get up the hills but slowly. However they easily enough capable of 19mph averages on flatter 60mile routes. I think they're worrying more than they need. We all did a 100mile sportive together with 6500ft of climbing in a respectable time too.


I haven't needed to, I think the 30x26 is low enough for me these days at least around here, as I very rarely use it, though I do use the 30th front and 21-17 rear gives about the same as the bottom end of a compact, but with more variation in ratios.
Well I have just passed 7,000 miles since I started last June (23rd), I was just like anyone one starting out, i hated hills, I am still not fast compared with some, but my speed is increasing slowly instead of really of loads of figures I will just post this chart, I am not 100% sure about the elevation, but it's all from the same source so taken in context with each other it will give some indication. There are slight errors in things like H.R. days I forgot the monitor ect. the difficulty is derived from the climbbybike formula


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> I see why you're saying Nigel. They get up the hills but slowly. However they easily enough capable of 19mph averages on flatter 60mile routes. I think they're worrying more than they need. We all did a 100mile sportive together with 6500ft of climbing in a respectable time too.


I can keep 18mph on flat roads, maybe not 60 miles I think I would need to stop at least twice for a cig.
I was doing 23 on the last bit tonight and whilst not sprinting, I cant keep that up long yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Went our for a ride last night with the sole intention of keeping my heart rate down and I didn't go into zones Z4 or Z5
> Z1 - Endurance
> 0-109​
> 01:51​
> ...


I don't know the rain was quite pleasant today for a change, 173 has been my max in recent weeks, though very rarely go above mid 160's avg 130-140 and i am 49


----------



## philinmerthyr (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Well day off work prepping for tomorrow's sportive. Really going to be a challenge. 125miles and 8000ft of climbing with 9 category climbs.
> 
> Don't mind riding in the rain either this time of the year. Just not in the winter after bad and very cold experiences lol.


Have a great day.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

@Reece. Have a great day


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jun 2013)

@Tracey Robinson. Good going girl! 

Ps. You're not far from me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

@Tracey Robinson
So you see, just keep at it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Jun 2013)

Just over 37min for this 10 mile T.T. i have set myself.
http://app.strava.com/activities/63436162#1199353699

it would have been under, but I had to stop and adjust the H.R. monitor


----------



## Smotyn (28 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Thanks Tracey.
> 
> What sportive are you doing? Just make sure your prepared nutrition and hydration wise and pace yourself on the ride. Cant really go to wrong then.



I am doing the tame ride (short 58 miler of the wild ride organised by the peterborough cycling club) near oundle for the make a wish foundation. I live near the wash so all my miles have been flat so far but with a lot of wind! I havent even ridden up what I would call a hill yet lol


----------



## Smotyn (28 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> @Tracey Robinson. Good going girl!
> 
> Ps. You're not far from me



@Phoenix Lincs thanks and no your not far :0)


----------



## Smotyn (28 Jun 2013)

Off to try and find a set back seat post tomorrow to try and sort my now knee saga (now have developed crepitus too!) And getting a second opinion on my bike fit. Then off to try out the first part of my sportive to see how scary the climbs are lol the weather is supposed to be good tomorrow so hope you all manage some saddle time.

@Nigelnaturist thanks for the support I really do appreciate it x


----------



## RWright (28 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> Went our for a ride last night with the sole intention of keeping my heart rate down and I didn't go into zones Z4 or Z5
> Z1 - Endurance
> 0-109​01:51​3%​Z2 - Moderate
> 109-145​1:04:39​89%​Z3 - Tempo
> ...


 
To me that is a double Rule 9 pass with flying colors. The extra pass is for running a Marathon, might even qualify for triple Rule 9 if you finished in under 4 hours. 

I would consider myself in decent shape if I could run a marathon, unfortunately my knee has never allowed me to make it a goal for myself.

I almost forgot to mention that my Garmin heart rate strap is squirrely at even the best of times.


----------



## RWright (29 Jun 2013)

In case anyone is interested, mapmyride is also doing a tour challenge with some prizes you can earn or win. I just signed up 5 minutes ago, not sure how long you have to get in.


----------



## sleaver (29 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> To me that is a double Rule 9 pass with flying colors. The extra pass is for running a Marathon, might even qualify for triple Rule 9 if you finished in under 4 hours.
> 
> I would consider myself in decent shape if I could run a marathon, unfortunately my knee has never allowed me to make it a goal for myself.


I was on schedule for under 4 hours until the last 6 miles when I discovered that every saying about the last 6 miles is true. In the end I finished in 4h13.

I did do a 20 mile training run in the snow in March though which was brutal.

Although, ever since I haven't been able to run more than 6 miles due to quite bad pain while running due to an aggravated ITB.



RWright said:


> I almost forgot to mention that my Garmin heart rate strap is squirrely at even the best of times.


 
On Thursday the Garmin heart rate strap had me at 86bpm and talking my hear rate the good old fashioned way had it at 80bmp. So while that was quite close, I assume the difference gets bigger the more it goes up.


----------



## stu9000 (29 Jun 2013)

I did three lots of 25 m this week. Was feeling quite smug, but woke up this morning with no energy at all. I had a couple of glasses if wine last night but I don't think im dehydrated. My evening meal was thick lentil soup . But can barely push a wheel barrow today. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jun 2013)

Tracey Robinson said:


> Good luck Reese and Phil
> 
> I chickened out today can't be doing with soggy smelly kit at work with nowhere to dry it ;0)
> 
> ...



Go at your own pace @Tracey Robinson, no one else's. 

Before my first sportive in June, someone said to get an idea of the elevation of the route to prepare ahead, and to ride well within yourself for the first 50% and give it more welly in the second. 

Both worked well for me. 

Enjoy it would be my main advice, there's nothing at stake other than your own enjoyment. 



Reece said:


> Well day off work prepping for tomorrow's sportive. Really going to be a challenge. 125miles and 8000ft of climbing with 9 category climbs.
> 
> Don't mind riding in the rain either this time of the year. Just not in the winter after bad and very cold experiences lol.



Hope you have a great ride @Reece. Tough route you have there, rather you than me!!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski A couple of pics from this morning's ride on the photo section. Nothing exciting as just the phone.


----------



## greatdanish (29 Jun 2013)

New cyclist and forum member here. 
I was never in great shape, but trained to run a 5k about a year ago. When I first got my bike to ride, I had no idea how far to go I had been going 6 to 8 miles. Then, I took my six year old son riding and he went 7 miles with me without any problem. So I am now convinced I need to go for at least twenty in the next few days.
Wish me luck!


----------



## madferret (29 Jun 2013)

Bit of a weird one today, google cycle navigation tried to take me through a fertiliser plant and an oil refinery  , at which point I switched it off and just used my head, hence weird route. Also chain slipped and I banged my knee pretty hard on cross bar, have a couple of perfectly round bruises and cuts, this was about a mile in but I wanted so much to get out that I ignored it, bloody sore now though! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/63559372

Quick battery change later then

http://app.strava.com/activities/63560842

Which is the first time I have stuck solely to A roads, but I was sick of mud by that point.......all drivers oddly courteous even moving to the right at big traffic jam to let me filter! Think I may get faster if I didn't have a pint at some point on route, but sometimes it keeps me going! 

Well done everyone, 100 miles seems a long way off for me at this point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Bit of a weird one today, google cycle navigation tried to take me through a fertiliser plant and an oil refinery  , at which point I switched it off and just used my head, hence weird route. Also chain slipped and I banged my knee pretty hard on cross bar, have a couple of perfectly round bruises and cuts, this was about a mile in but I wanted so much to get out that I ignored it, bloody sore now though!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63559372
> 
> ...


I have never done a 100 miles, and have no intentions unless it's for a purpose, well done for getting out, most car drivers are believe it or not.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2013)

greatdanish said:


> New cyclist and forum member here.
> I was never in great shape, but trained to run a 5k about a year ago. When I first got my bike to ride, I had no idea how far to go I had been going 6 to 8 miles. Then, I took my six year old son riding and he went 7 miles with me without any problem. So I am now convinced I need to go for at least twenty in the next few days.
> Wish me luck!


 Well if your 6 year old can do 7, just imagine what you can achieve.


----------



## madferret (29 Jun 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have never done a 100 miles, and have no intentions unless it's for a purpose, well done for getting out, most car drivers are believe it or not.


 

I would like to do one (100m) for charity once I feel able, that would give me a sense of purpose  plus, never going to be fast  , so distance for me is what I try to achieve!

Yeah, only had a couple of negative experiences so far with cars, and they were corsa boy racer types, or Chavettes as I call them (first car I had was a brown chevette, with cream interior, yum! )


----------



## NickJ95GB (29 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> I would like to do one (100m) for charity once I feel able, that would give me a sense of purpose  plus, never going to be fast  , so distance for me is what I try to achieve!
> 
> Yeah, only had a couple of negative experiences so far with cars, and they were corsa boy racer types, or Chavettes as I call them (first car I had was a brown chevette, with cream interior, yum! )


 
I had a scrape with a tattooed chav in a Corsa once. He overtook me on a blind corner and went in to a lorry. He threatened to 'get his mates to bash me in'. It was kind of hilarious, actually, because he could barely form a sentence, and he couldn't do a thing, because about 20 people were watching


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Jun 2013)

Well its not the 100miles that Reece is doing today but another record for me of 35 miles @ 15mph.

Not the hilliest of courses but a lovely ride around the New Forest & it was scorching hot so the cycling suntan is coming on well! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/63569789


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Jun 2013)

Well done everybody 

Just nipped upstairs for a tiny little nap due to a really rubbish sleep last night. Oops, wasn't quite so tiny. Just woken up. Still, I think I'll go for a pootle before hacking back the weeds in the garden with a machete (well, a strimmer anyway). 


@Goonerobes. I look a bit like a patchwork doll with my mucky looking tan. Good job I'm not having a beach holiday this year, so my white bits will be covered with walking gear!


Laters guys


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2013)

After doing 277 commuting miles this week, I decided I had to have a rest day today. Hopefully get the Power Bar challenge (or whatever it is called) started tomorrow.

Some nice rides happening from you all and welcome to the new newbies, you will be amazed how quickly you improve.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> After doing 277 commuting miles this week, I decided I had to have a rest day today. Hopefully get the Power Bar challenge (or whatever it is called) started tomorrow.
> 
> Some nice rides happening from you all and welcome to the new newbies, you will be amazed how quickly you improve.


I think you've earned your rest. Hope it refreshes you ready for another big mile week!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2013)

10.42 miles / 15.77 mph av' which is my quickest yet. Pleased with this. I know it's not a big distance to average this speed but it is a big improvement for me.

There were three mentions of Chinese meals on the thread earlier in the week which must've left a subliminal mark on me as that's what we are having for tea.

So Chinese plus some silly expensive fizzy plonk (pressie for Mrs SD who has done a sterling job on a massive report for work today and her boss sent it over - nice guy!) plus a re-run of the Mighty Blues Champions League winning season DVD which still has us jumping and shouting! Get in there Drogs........

Life - bliss!

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 10.42 miles / 15.77 mph av' which is my quickest yet. Pleased with this. I know it's not a big distance to average this speed but it is a big improvement for me.


Whether it's a few more miles or a fraction faster, it's what keeps us all working hard at our cycling at whatever level we are at. All to be much applauded.


----------



## adamangler (29 Jun 2013)

Took my seven yr old daughter out for her second ever bike on her new bike today. Two week ago she couldnt ride 100 yards, today 14 miles, some decent climbing too considering, didnt fall of once, we went on road, off road, she loved it. Now wonder why i didnt start her cycling sooner.
http://app.strava.com/activities/63519675


----------



## RWright (29 Jun 2013)

adamangler said:


> Took my seven yr old daughter out for her second ever bike on her new bike today. Two week ago she couldnt ride 100 yards, today 14 miles, some decent climbing too considering, didnt fall of once, we went on road, off road, she loved it. Now wonder why i didnt start her cycling sooner.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63519675


 
Wow, that is what I call some serious newbie progress!


----------



## RWright (29 Jun 2013)

sleaver said:


> I was on schedule for under 4 hours until the last 6 miles when I discovered that every saying about the last 6 miles is true. In the end I finished in 4h13.
> 
> I did do a 20 mile training run in the snow in March though which was brutal.
> 
> ...


 
Nice work on the marathon, that is still a great time IMO.

I didn't know what ITBS was until you mentioned it and I searched for it. Since I have to be careful with my knees when I walk I try to use the exact route out and back to make sure the surface isn't angled the same way too much of the time (even though it does have me walking on the wrong side of the road half the time). It makes my ankles pivot sideways in the opposite direction coming back. Glad I read that and now feel better about what I thought might be me being overcautious. I hope you get yours under control and can do as you like running or cycling.


----------



## DaveyM (29 Jun 2013)

I had to miss out on the Cyclone sportive today  my back is a bit better but I had to consider the risk of pushing it too soon and missing another 4 weeks. So using common sense for possibly the first time in my life, I had my first DNF 

Managed to go out for a ride 24 miles but could still feel a pull in my lower back whilst climbing

5 weeks time and I'll be on the coast to coast  training was going so well, now I just don't know.

http://app.strava.com/activities/63603373


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I had to miss out on the Cyclone sportive today  my back is a bit better but I had to consider the risk of pushing it too soon and missing another 4 weeks. So using common sense for possibly the first time in my life, I had my first DNF
> 
> Managed to go out for a ride 24 miles but could still feel a pull in my lower back whilst climbing
> 
> ...


Sorry your back is still playing up. Climbs definitely seem to exacerbate it. Probably sensible pulling out of the sportive. Well done on the 24 miles though.


----------



## stevey (29 Jun 2013)

My little effort today actually didn't find it to hard being as weather is supposed to be good tomorrow going to try and do the furthest i have been tomorrow.

http://app.strava.com/activities/63594125

Taking the o/h tomorrow so will be a more gentile pace.

Also got caught by a local biker on way back started talking said "nice bike you got there" it was a pinarello dogma turns out, like the look of it till i googled the price  Nice bike though


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Jun 2013)

Well, that seemed like hard work. Legs alternating between feeling heavy and like noodles!
Did some hill reps, some drinking in the saddle practice (also a go at eating a muesli bar on-the-go) and some trying to do what I'd been advised to, concentrate on pulling up the pedals rather than 'mashing' them (as I've been told it is called).

http://app.strava.com/activities/63637250

Hey ho, calories burnt and miles under the tyres

Signing off for a couple of weeks - maybe I need this holiday and will come back fired up with enthusiasm for training


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well, that seemed like hard work. Legs alternating between feeling heavy and like noodles!
> Did some hill reps, some drinking in the saddle practice (also a go at eating a muesli bar on-the-go) and some trying to do what I'd been advised to, concentrate on pulling up the pedals rather than 'mashing' them (as I've been told it is called).
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63637250
> ...


Enjoy your holiday and I hope you do return feeling refreshed.


----------



## Reece (29 Jun 2013)

Well not long home after a very long day, Alarm went off at 1am this morning and was picked up at 2.20am. Arrived at the sportive in the South Downs at 5.45am. Got ready and set off at 7.20am. Ride went very well and better than I thought I would do. Friends also really surprised themselves at their abilities. I smashed most hills which I'm very proud of!

Only bad point/rant was the gap between the 2nd & 3rd feed stations. They were meant to have been every 30miles but 1st was 35miles in, then 2nd @ 60miles then the 3rd @ 104miles. The sun really heated up and most people were running out of water between 2nd & 3rd stops (including myself) which led to a lot of people 'bonking' and pulling out of the ride. Luckily managed to avoid it and complete the ride in a moving time of 7hr38mins (16.2mph avg moving speed), Total time out was just over 9 hours but this included food stops plus waiting for the group to all get up the hills.

http://app.strava.com/activities/63652009


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jun 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well, that seemed like hard work. Legs alternating between feeling heavy and like noodles!
> Did some hill reps, some drinking in the saddle practice (also a go at eating a muesli bar on-the-go) and some trying to do what I'd been advised to, *concentrate on pulling up the pedals* rather than 'mashing' them (as I've been told it is called).
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63637250
> ...


Hope you have a nice holiday, I am curious about that advice though. I shall have to track down where I read it, but the gist is it's not very productive to pull up the pedal. The advice I read was to always keep pressure on the pedal. I remember the advice said that pro's don't pull on the up stroke but don't resist the movement as much as beginners. Key to the advice was to keep the foot planted on the pedals to create a smooth circle, rather than stamping on the pedals. Could all be codswallop of course


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Hope you have a nice holiday, I am curious about that advice though. I shall have to track down where I read it, but the gist is it's not very productive to pull up the pedal. The advice I read was to always keep pressure on the pedal. I remember the advice said that pro's don't pull on the up stroke but don't resist the movement as much as beginners. Key to the advice was to keep the foot planted on the pedals to create a smooth circle, rather than stamping on the pedals. Could all be codswallop of course


 
Im sure I read it wasnt very efficient to lift the pedal too. I heard about the 3rd cycle technique for climbing which seems to work for me on medium sized hills (ie every 3rd pedal stroke give an extra push). I find I gradually build up speed while not seemingly exerting extra energy when seated.

Great rides all, and @Phoenix Lincs have a great holiday, are you planning time off work before RideLondon? Im going to give a bit of welly in the first couple of weeks of July, but then slowly wind down a bit in the fortnight before RideLondon...Im not sure if thats the best way of doing it, but maybe more experienced riders like @Reece could give advice if its the right thing to do.

@Reece well done on the ride, great average given the distance and elevation. Got up way early too for it so Im guessing you got a good nights sleep tonight!

@Mo1959 Saw your pics, lovely! More please!!!  Also, fallen in love with your bike, it looks the dogs bllx! Pardon my french.


----------



## RWright (30 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> I did three lots of 25 m this week. Was feeling quite smug, but woke up this morning with no energy at all. I had a couple of glasses if wine last night but I don't think im dehydrated. My evening meal was thick lentil soup . But can barely push a wheel barrow today. What am I doing wrong?


 
That is difficult to determine, I have never even had lentil soup, I am not even sure what a lentil is, I will guess a bean of some sort .  My suggestion would be to talk to someone that is qualified in that field. Sounds like your body is telling you something, it normally pays to listen. I would back off the exertion level and see if that helped as a first step until I could get some answers from someone that knows.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Mo1959 Saw your pics, lovely! More please!!!  Also, fallen in love with your bike, it looks the dogs bllx! Pardon my french.


Thanks, wasn't sure about it when I first got it but have grown to love it too. It has seen me through a lot of tough miles.


----------



## RWright (30 Jun 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure about it when I first got it but have grown to love it too. It has seen me through a lot of tough miles.


The pictures did look nice, and it looks like a beautiful place to ride...the road finish didn't look all that smooth but didn't look bad. I bet you would pick up one or two mph avg. just with smoother asphalt.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> The pictures did look nice, and it looks like a beautiful place to ride...the road finish didn't look all that smooth but didn't look bad. I bet you would pick up one or two mph avg. just with smoother asphalt.


That's my excuse too Rocky.  In all seriousness, they are certainly not as smooth as some of yours seem to be. When I come across the odd section that has been resurfaced well, it feels lovely to ride on.

Nasty little blustery wind here this morning so just did a couple of my local loops. I get really frustrated pushing into the wind so couldn't be bothered staying out too long.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> That is difficult to determine, I have never even had lentil soup, I am not even sure what a lentil is, I will guess a bean of some sort .  My suggestion would be to talk to someone that is qualified in that field. Sounds like your body is telling you something, it normally pays to listen. I would back off the exertion level and see if that helped as a first step until I could get some answers from someone that knows.


You don't know what you are missing. Lentil soup is yummy, especially if it's made nice and thick. It is a pulse/bean.


----------



## Reece (30 Jun 2013)

@Nomadski thanks mate. In prep for your ride London, the week leading upto if, just do light spin rides and nothing strenuous. Also eat plenty of good carbs that week to build the energy levels up. This is what I've been advised in the past and seems to work. My rides always feel better doing this. 

Also in ride nutrition and hydration is just as important. If you use gels etc the high 5 endurance pack is great value and gives you a sportive guide (can also find this online on wiggle or high 5 website)


----------



## Ciar (30 Jun 2013)

Twas not amused this morning, I was supposed to get my MTB out and ride some trails get muddy and wet, but my mates decided for some reason that I wasn't going to turn up! so they buggered of and left me 

so I took my trusty steed aka my Hybrid CX, went out and did my usual loop up to Epping, it's been a couple of weeks since I Last did this, amazing weather roads were pretty busy with roadies even got a few nods and was merrily scalped once  all in all glorious ride, broke the time it took me to do the ride, down from 56m to 45m so now I am happy bunny and going to stuff me face..

Route: Home To Epping & Back
Activity: Cycle
Started: 30 Jun 2013 07:28:51
Ride Time: 45:49
Distance: 9.66 miles
Average Speed: 12.66 mph
Fastest Speed: 29.74 mph
Ahead of Best Ride: 10:29 Ascent: 217 feet
Ascent: 217 feet
Descent: 207 feet
Average Heart Rate: 132 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 164 bpm
Average Cadence: 69 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 123 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## stevey (30 Jun 2013)

Gentle country lane route, Now for food 

http://app.strava.com/activities/63733392


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Gentle country lane route, Now for food
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63733392


Well done Steve. Enjoy your grub.


----------



## Smotyn (30 Jun 2013)

Rode 15.11 mi on 30/06/2013

DISTANCE:

15.11 mi

DURATION

1:26:40

CALORIES BURNED

1447 kCal

Hi all here is what I managed today is not the best I can do but yesterday I had another bike fit who told me again my bike is too small for me so instead of going for a ride I went back to my LBS and complained ended up coming out with a set back seat post and a very expensive set of road shoes and pedals to see if this helps and got to go back next week as he going to sort a more at back post. The shoes are on trial so we shall see. On the plus side my knees aren't hurting nearly as much but between moving everything again the wind and heat (I dont do heat lol) was pretty f***ed after the 15 miles. 
Just going to keep at for the next ten days and then rest up a bit before the sunday. I now am aiming to just do what I can on the day and if I dont make it all the way then im not going to beat myself up after all the problems I have had getting here. Hope you a have all had a good weekend xxx


----------



## spooks (30 Jun 2013)

Averaged over 15mph for the first time today. My legs felt like lead though. One weekend I want to cycle out to the New Forest but the route out to get there scares me a bit. I'm sure it wouldn't be so bad if I actually tried it but I don't even like driving it!
http://app.strava.com/activities/63735964


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jun 2013)

spooks said:


> Averaged over 15mph for the first time today. My legs felt like lead though. One weekend I want to cycle out to the New Forest but the route out to get there scares me a bit. I'm sure it wouldn't be so bad if I actually tried it but I don't even like driving it!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63735964


 
Good ride Spooks, have a look at my Forest route from yesterday (below), it was lovely, apart from Lyndhurst High Street which can be scary when busy.
If you travel from the Common along Millbrook Road there is a cycle route which also goes along the Totton bypass & up Spicers Hill.

http://app.strava.com/activities/63569789


----------



## sleaver (30 Jun 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice work on the marathon, that is still a great time IMO.
> 
> I didn't know what ITBS was until you mentioned it and I searched for it. Since I have to be careful with my knees when I walk I try to use the exact route out and back to make sure the surface isn't angled the same way too much of the time (even though it does have me walking on the wrong side of the road half the time). It makes my ankles pivot sideways in the opposite direction coming back. Glad I read that and now feel better about what I thought might be me being overcautious. I hope you get yours under control and can do as you like running or cycling.


 
Thanks. If it's any more help, I get the pain just below my knee at the top of the fibular.

It was just weird that I went from running a marathon to being in so much pain that I had to cut runs short and walk home. Walking 4k in the cold drizzly rain is when I made the decision to buy a bike.

I've seen a physio and apparently it sounds like a mix of tight calf & hamstrings, weak gluts and mild over pronation all work against each other causing stress on the ITB. I've been given exercises so hopefully it will get better. What's weird is that I heard cyclists get it as well, yet cycling hasn't caused me any issues. My last run before giving in and going to a physio end up with walking, yet, probably stupidly, I went for a 35k ride in the evening on the same day and while it wasn't perfect, it didn't bother me.

Anyway, I'll post details later or tomorrow, but ended up with my longest ride to date this morning. Even got some cyclists tan lines and why typing this, just realised that the stop at my wrists due to my gloves. luckily the ends of my fingers aren't tanned otherwise that would have looked stupid!


----------



## RWright (30 Jun 2013)

Storms rolling in here this afternoon so I went out early and got in a breezy 20 miles. I got a little rain on me at the same spot I normally do on my 16 mile track, it is getting a little weird.  Nothing else exciting happened but I did find the glove I lost in the wash and got home in time to watch the last 20k of today's Tour stage.


----------



## morrisman (30 Jun 2013)

Only 15 miles this afternoon but with the saddle up 1/4" and the bars down a little my average speed seemed to be up by 8/9% plus my knees don't hurt. So it seems little adjustments are important!


----------



## Crosstrailer (30 Jun 2013)

Not been on the site for a few months but I am so pleased to see this thread still going !!!!

Unfortunately due to life issues the 700 miles I did in the final 6 months of 2012 turned into a total of 70 miles in the first 6 months of 2013. I set out a couple of days ago determined to get back on track and broke a spoke 12 miles in. I will learn how to fix it hopefully with some help from the more experienced guys on this site and will start putting the miles in again.

Well done to all who are stronger willed than me and have kept going for the full year !!!!


----------



## RWright (30 Jun 2013)

Crosstrailer said:


> Not been on the site for a few months but I am so pleased to see this thread still going !!!!
> 
> Unfortunately due to life issues the 700 miles I did in the final 6 months of 2012 turned into a total of 70 miles in the first 6 months of 2013. I set out a couple of days ago determined to get back on track and broke a spoke 12 miles in. I will learn how to fix it hopefully with some help from the more experienced guys on this site and will start putting the miles in again.
> 
> Well done to all who are stronger willed than me and have kept going for the full year !!!!


 
Welcome back! I have been there. I let winter take me out after my first four or five months. This year I fought through the winter and it really helped my cycling and my physical condition. It takes willpower but you can do it. Good luck this time.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Jun 2013)

And on the seventh day he rested, so did I. 
Worn out from work and life.
Hopefully out again tomorrow when the little Uns are at school.


----------



## simmi (30 Jun 2013)

Well we did it, the St Barnabas Grimsthorpe Challenge Sportive.
11 of us in total with only a couple who had done a sportive before.
You have to first sign in get your start number and timing chip and pay your entry fee (£30)
Then off to the start where your chip is read then away.
I got off to a poor start, forgot to start my Garmin for the first 6.8 miles, a real schoolboy error and not for the first time.
After about 20 miles we had a run of bad luck, not one but two big blow outs (not me luckily) within a mile, and I am talking new tyre needed big blow outs. I carry a spare so one was OK but but the other we had to patch up until we could reach a support vehicle.
The feed stations were good, lots of snacks and a chance to refill water bottles with energy drink, on the long route there were 3 in all and were a welcome break.
With about 40 miles to go I started to get cramp in my left thigh which set my back for a few miles, luckily one of my fellow riders was on hand with an isotonic gel which soon sorted the problem.
The ride was a lot hillier than I thought it would be, well over 5000ft of elevation, and though the hills were not over steep there were many of them.
We all made it back OK and finished the ride together.
All in all a most enjoyable day.
My longest ride to date 111 miles. http://app.strava.com/activities/63861144


----------



## Reece (30 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> Well we did it, the St Barnabas Grimsthorpe Challenge Sportive.
> 11 of us in total with only a couple who had done a sportive before.
> You have to first sign in get your start number and timing chip and pay your entry fee (£30)
> Then off to the start where your chip is read then away.
> ...


Well done Simmi!


----------



## simmi (30 Jun 2013)

Reece said:


> Well done Simmi!


 
Same to you mate, I was surprised by the amount of climbing I did and yours was an extra 2000ft, it would have near killed me.
When I was at the 2nd feed station today I saw a group of riders from your club, they weren't doing the sportive just out for a club ride.


----------



## Reece (30 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> Same to you mate, I was surprised by the amount of climbing I did and yours was an extra 2000ft, it would have near killed me.
> When I was at the 2nd feed station today I saw a group of riders from your club, they weren't doing the sportive just out for a club ride.


To be honest I didn't find the climbing to bad. 9 good climbs (mix of steep and long drawn out) and I just focused on catching people up and passing them which worked a treat lol. 

The club did a ride out that way to the cafe for the club presidents birthday. I wanted to go but decided to rest the legs.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jun 2013)

stu9000 said:


> I did three lots of 25 m this week. Was feeling quite smug, but woke up this morning with no energy at all. I had a couple of glasses if wine last night but I don't think im dehydrated. My evening meal was thick lentil soup . But can barely push a wheel barrow today. What am I doing wrong?


I'm no expert but surely an evening meal of 200-300 calories is not enough?


----------



## Bill-H (30 Jun 2013)

Completed my first imperial century today started my garmin a bit late. really enjoyed it 6hours 32 moving time,6 hours 56 total time with a couple of big hills total climb was a little over 5100 ft.
Course was a little under 100 miles so did a loop through a housing estate to clock the 100


----------



## stevey (30 Jun 2013)

simmi said:


> Well we did it, the St Barnabas Grimsthorpe Challenge Sportive.
> 11 of us in total with only a couple who had done a sportive before.
> You have to first sign in get your start number and timing chip and pay your entry fee (£30)
> Then off to the start where your chip is read then away.
> ...


 

Good job there simmi


----------



## stevey (30 Jun 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'm no expert but surely an evening meal of 200-300 calories is not enough?


 

I would agree done 27 miles today came back to poached eggs,toast for breakfast then home made lamb burgers then lemon cake and flap jacks. Need to refuel the body, i dont cycle nowhere near as far as some of you guys/gals either.


----------



## madferret (1 Jul 2013)

Only did 5k yesterday.....now was I going to the shops or was it cynically to get 250k Junedoggle badge thing......


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jul 2013)

Just a 6 miler (25 mins) on the old hybrid this morning to check out that new wheel I fitted last week is ok, gears still need sorting but it's ok to use. 
It's amazing how much hard work it was compared to the roadie, nothing feels quite right on my old favourite anymore but that's ok as it will be the chief tag puller from now on destined for slow family jaunts.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jul 2013)

A short 15-miler for me to break in new saddle. Made the mistake of going out to a village which I had forgotten had its annual fete going on. Normally dead quiet and trafficless. This time there were millions of cars in the area . 
On the plus side, with my new shorts I must've looked half profeshneal  - several pedestrians I slowed down for said 'thanks'! On the down side, it was BOILING . On another plus side I called in at the local for a quick refreshing drinkie. But I got home much later than intended as I met a load of friends and sat yacking for far too long.


----------



## sleaver (1 Jul 2013)

Nice ride in the summer which seemed to finally show up yesterday. I had only planned 65k, but due to a road closure and being stubborn to stick to the route I was going to do as much as possible, it turned into 76k. I admit that I did go down the closed road thinking I could squeeze past, but it was just BT taking up one side of the road. However, there was a police car at the other end. While they were busy turning away riders doing the London Cycle Sportive, I quietly did a U turn and went back on my merry way. When I stopped to check if there was a short way around, I did get chatting to another cyclist so that was good.

Also had another clipless moment at a junction. I had my unclipped foot on the ground, but for some reason I went the other way. Afterwards, my chain was off (the road just before hand has more potholes than actual road), so I don't know if I just lost my balance, or pushed down on the pedal and lost balance due to it freely moving. Even then, I don't know if the chain was off before or after. I did get asked if I was alright by two women and I was apart from looking like a plonker. I'm thinking of changing the foot I unclip as I have always gone down to the right and that's the RD side but then my left is the weaker to push off on.

All in all it was a very enjoyable ride even though my legs were starting to say otherwise for the last 6 miles. The weather was good, got some tan lines although the ones caused by my mitts don't look so good and I got to see some nice places that I've driven past so many times but have never seen. Even had Box Hill within view 

http://app.strava.com/activities/63911637

I think I need to work on hills though or even slight inclines. I would like to think that I'm getting faster(ish) on the flat, but come an incline or hill of any note and I just lose all momentum and have to keep changing down gears.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2013)

Absolute pig of a ride.

Bit of a heavy weekend (not socialising, sadly). Mrs SD had a massive Court submission to complete and the poor girl was really up against the clock through no fault of her own. I had some SEO stuff to complete on a website. We also had builders here last week and just had to clear up after their laughably inept 'builders clean'. The gardener has disappeared so the jungle needed dealing with.Then we watched the footy late.

Got to bed at 4.20am last night and back up at 6.15am so not much sleep - I only do about 4 hours a night but less than 2 was too little even for me.

Did not feel like going out but thought I had better make the effort.

Put my padded shorts on back to front TWICE - something was telling me a ride was not a good idea!

Got out on bike and set off into a REALLY BIG HEADWIND and was demoralised from the off.

Legs didn't want to play. Brain had buggered off somewhere else and certainly wasn't focused on the ride. Just as well as lungs were playing merry hell due to farmer baling a big field and the air was full of eye-watering dust (still streaming now). If brain was around to listen to lungs there could well have been a falling out between the two as lungs were belly-aching big style and brain was not in sympathetic mode.

Took a detour to avoid the tractor rubbish and headed down a bridleway (muddy) that turned into a very tight singletrack about 3' wide that was muddier still. It went up a very steep hill (could hardly stay on bike) and then down a very very steep twisty hill. Nettles either side so legs got stung, arms got stung and my baby-soft skin (haha) is now all red and lumpy and itchy. Brain turned up eventually and was by now well and truly fed up.

So.....at the end of the muddy track when I got back onto a lane brain decided to gently spin the pedals and head for home.

Scalped two 10 year olds on their bikes as I went through my village so every cloud _does_ have a silver lining.

14.7 miles at 13.7 mph av'.

Going to clean my bike, then have a shower and chill out for rest of evening apart from cooking tea as Mrs SD is working late (again!).

***

Sorry about the whinge but it's not always coming up roses out there.

I feel better now I have had a moan - hope all you 'got-outs' fared better than me and have a good evening all.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> @Nomadski thanks mate. In prep for your ride London, the week leading upto if, just do light spin rides and nothing strenuous. Also eat plenty of good carbs that week to build the energy levels up. This is what I've been advised in the past and seems to work. My rides always feel better doing this.
> 
> Also in ride nutrition and hydration is just as important. If you use gels etc the high 5 endurance pack is great value and gives you a sportive guide (can also find this online on wiggle or high 5 website)


 
I know there is a lot of info on carbs around, but am always confused by the good carbs and bad carbs. Is there a good guide you know of which will have examples of good food to eat thru the fortnight before or so? Especially loading up on the carbs in the days before the ride?

Unfortunately I seem to like everything that is bad for me, I eat sandwiches at work which are white bread, soup at home with white bread, and Im not fond of all bran type cereals! I know I have to take the plunge with brown bread (urgh) but wonder what else is there..

A friend who in the last 9 weeks has come down with a massive brain tumor, had a major operation in London removing 95% of it, developed a slope in his face (like a stroke) deafness in one ear, lost sight in one eye and since being back home has developed DVT from lying in a hospital bed so much has said he is moving heaven and earth to come to the top of Box Hill with some other friends for me for RideLondon has really brought this race into focus for me, made me more determined than ever to get through it. Has also brought a new perspective in life for me too. Heard from Cancer Research UK that local press are going to be running with my story apparently including what has happened to my friend (he has okayed this).

Not sure what point I'm trying to make telling everyone this other than this is about a lot more to me than just completing mileage.


----------



## Reece (1 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I know there is a lot of info on carbs around, but am always confused by the good carbs and bad carbs. Is there a good guide you know of which will have examples of good food to eat thru the fortnight before or so? Especially loading up on the carbs in the days before the ride?
> 
> Unfortunately I seem to like everything that is bad for me, I eat sandwiches at work which are white bread, soup at home with white bread, and Im not fond of all bran type cereals! I know I have to take the plunge with brown bread (urgh) but wonder what else is there..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your friend. I'm sure you're telling us as things like that are better shared then kept to one self.

On the carb front I'll have a look if I can find out about good carbs (I know I have before) but basically I go with pasta (preferably wholemeal but I myself stick with white), rice, porridge and sweet potatoes. I don't go mad on the carb loading before an event but do clean the diet up a bit more than normal. My meals usually consist of rice or pasta with some sort of meat or fish and sweet potatoes as a side. Not a fan of porridge either so I have weetabix.

Another good point is post ride recovery drink. I use a mix of protein powder and maltodextrin (only as I use this for my gym work and bump up my calories daily), but all my mates swear by chocolate milkshake which is cheap, easy and effective (in their opinion).


----------



## Reece (1 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski - here is the High 5 Sportive guide I was telling you about which may be of interesthttp://highfive.co.uk/high5-faster-and-further/road-cycling-nutrition-guides/sportive
-


----------



## Reece (1 Jul 2013)

Anyone noticed the leader of the Powerbar Take on the Tour strava challenge, think something went wrong with his data lol! 13702km so he is 815% complete in two days


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> @Nomadski - here is the High 5 Sportive guide I was telling you about which may be of interesthttp://highfive.co.uk/high5-faster-and-further/road-cycling-nutrition-guides/sportive
> -


 
Thanks for both your posts @Reece, do eat a lot of brown rice dishes so maybe not doing a whole lot wrong. Need to get into habit of eating breakfast though.

Great guide there too, will be using that.


----------



## Reece (1 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Thanks for both your posts @Reece, do eat a lot of brown rice dishes so maybe not doing a whole lot wrong. Need to get into habit of eating breakfast though.
> 
> Great guide there too, will be using that.


I'm awful at missing breakfast. I only usually eat it when I know I've got a big ride. And I sure know about it on a ride if I've not ate well!


----------



## shelliemac (1 Jul 2013)

Hi all i am a newbie too. Haven't ridden a cycle since i was 24 i am now 41. Started by 0.5 miles a couple of time and today i managed 15 miles but have a rather sore behind!! 

At the minute i am using my son's bike ( he is 9) and will be buying my own in about a month. 

I have started using Strava also but not sure how i attach my profile on here.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski Sorry to hear about your friend. Sure puts things into perspective doesn't it.

Also, @SpokeyDokey doesn't sound like a great ride today. It's days like that where we have all questioned what we are doing out there I can assure you. Have been cursing the wind myself the last two mornings and haven't gone quite as far. It's sapping mentally and physically feeling like you are working so hard and hardly getting anywhere. I just have to keep telling myself how much better the good days will feel when they come! 

Can't help much re your diet I'm afraid. I'm very undomesticated..........can't cook...won't cook  I live on ready meals and sandwiches, and things on toast!


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nomadski Sorry to hear about your friend. Sure puts things into perspective doesn't it.
> 
> Also, doesn't sound like a great ride today. It's days like that where we have all questioned what we are doing out there I can assure you. Have been cursing the wind myself the last two mornings and haven't gone quite as far. It's sapping mentally and physically feeling like you are working so hard and hardly getting anywhere. I just have to keep telling myself how much better the good days will feel when they come!
> 
> Can't help much re your diet I'm afraid. I'm very undomesticated..........can't cook...won't cook  I live on ready meals and sandwiches, and things on toast!


 
It really does, especially when I think back to just 10-11 weeks ago before all this began, and he was a regular 37 year old with everything to look forward to.

When I told him about the press interest he told me he is using the meetup at Box Hill as a short term goal for himself to aim for, every day is a fight for him. He is coming with a friend from work who has switched her usual holiday (celebrating her wedding anniversary) forward a week to take him there and meet me. Guess getting up Box Hill will be more emotional than I had planned.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2013)

@shelliemac When you upload a ride to Strava, on the rides details page just copy the link in the address bar at the top and paste in your post.

Oh, and


----------



## DaveyM (1 Jul 2013)

21 and a bit miles tonight and the bad back feels like a distant memory 
lets see how I feel tomorrow though...

People are really progressing hard now, I am somewhat impressed and jealous in equal measures! well done


----------



## Geoquads (1 Jul 2013)

Hello folks!
Nice idea of a thread. Well, here goes.

First the background. Cycling for five weeks after a layoff that lasted 27 years. Aged 48 now. Was a bodybuilder between the age of 20 to 40 . Went from lean 10st 6 lbs to a pretty lean 17st (5ft 9) Pretty much all muscle. Stopped weights a few years ago and started cycling five weeks ago at a very soft and squidgey fifteen stone 3 lbs

First run - did a ten mile route in Chingford. Enjoyed it
Day 1 - 10 miles - 1hr 10 min
Day 35 - 10 miles - 35 mins (followed by another 40 miles at steady but easier pace)
Lost a stone in 5 weeks.

Notes
Find that I really enjoy cycling and want to progress in some way each and every week. The discipline I learnt as a bodybuilder I'm trying to transfer into cycling. Plan on losing more body fat whilst gaining a little muscle. Target weight is 13st 7lbs and still bench press 300 lbs. AND get to a sub 30 min 10 mile. AND do a 75 mile run.

Good luck to all the other noobs : )


----------



## shelliemac (1 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @shelliemac When you upload a ride to Strava, on the rides details page just copy the link in the address bar at the top and paste in your post.
> 
> Oh, and



Thank you for the welcome 

Is that on PC strava rather than using the app?


----------



## shelliemac (1 Jul 2013)

Todays cycle
http://app.strava.com/activities/64000176


----------



## RWright (1 Jul 2013)

Hi Shelliemac and Geoquads, welcome. 

I haven't been out riding yet because I had several appointments and some errands to do today. It is not raining here but if I can get break between storms I will try to get in some miles, my bike is still filthy anyway.  I am watching the online dual Doppler 5000 weather radar like a hawk. 

shellimac if you are wanting to put an image in your signature like some of us have, one way is using the mycyclinglog ticker, instructions are here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ho...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/

I use veloviewer because I am lazy and I don't have to enter anything manually.

I don't hear any rain right now so I better get my gear on at least. 

simmi, I fogot to ask you, in your picture from the sportive, I noticed the girls don't have a team jersey. If they did a ride like that I think they deserve one too.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Thank you for the welcome
> 
> Is that on PC strava rather than using the app?


 
Oh I think I may have misunderstood you, you mean the signature stuff? @RWright has you covered!


----------



## Tiger15 (2 Jul 2013)

I started when the weather got nicer and did 10 miles and then got up to 15. Then I stopped a few weeks cause I got sick and in 3 weeks I'm up to 20. Only shredded a few pounds and I eat really good so I'm hoping I'm building muscle. My average speed is 12 but I do go 14 to 15 at times. I'm so outta shape and a little overweight by 10 pounds.


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski Yes it was the signature but thanks anyway for your info. I will try and pop a signature on later. I am away on a school trip this morning with my younest. Ear plugs are packed LOL

@RWright Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

Tiger15 said:


> I started when the weather got nicer and did 10 miles and then got up to 15. Then I stopped a few weeks cause I got sick and in 3 weeks I'm up to 20. Only shredded a few pounds and I eat really good so I'm hoping I'm building muscle. My average speed is 12 but I do go 14 to 15 at times. I'm so outta shape and a little overweight by 10 pounds.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2013)

@shelliemac and @Tiger15 Great to see some new faces. Looking forward to hearing about your miles building up. You will be amazed at yourself how quickly it will fall into place and you are doing a bit longer than you ever thought possible at the start.

Finally woke up to a morning without wind here so set off with doing a decent distance in mind. Got to 50miles and rain came on but decided to press on and go for my second metric century. Ended up with 65 miles so pretty happy with that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2013)

Welcome to all the newbies.

Great ride Mo, you really need to have a few days off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @shelliemac and @Tiger15 Great to see some new faces. Looking forward to hearing about your miles building up. You will be amazed at yourself how quickly it will fall into place and you are doing a bit longer than you ever thought possible at the start.
> 
> Finally woke up to a morning without wind here so set off with doing a decent distance in mind. Got to 50miles and rain came on but decided to press on and go for my second metric century. Ended up with 65 miles so pretty happy with that.


 
Why have you ditched the mycyclinglog sig?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Why have you ditched the mycyclinglog sig?


Just fancied the veloviewer one for a change and thought having the two would be a bit too much.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @shelliemac and @Tiger15 Great to see some new faces. Looking forward to hearing about your miles building up. You will be amazed at yourself how quickly it will fall into place and you are doing a bit longer than you ever thought possible at the start.
> 
> Finally woke up to a morning without wind here so set off with doing a decent distance in mind. Got to 50miles and rain came on but decided to press on and go for my second metric century. Ended up with 65 miles so pretty happy with that.


 
Great ride and congrats on the big MC!


----------



## procel (2 Jul 2013)

Back from 29mi home>Richmond Park>home. It would have been 30 but my chain broke while trying to sprint away from traffic lights on the S Circ a mile from home. At least I'd averaged 15.7mph til then.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 great work with the MC!


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Back from 29mi home>Richmond Park>home. It would have been 30 but my chain broke while trying to sprint away from traffic lights on the S Circ a mile from home. At least I'd averaged 15.7mph til then.


 
Well done and unlucky on the chain break. I ride Richmond Park pretty regularly, its a great place to cycle.

I was planning on doing a long ride , potentially MC too, maybe even the 70 miler I need to complete in the next 4 weeks. Instead, with 2 friends weddings coming up, I had to have my crown sorted at the dentists instead.

I hate dentists.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done and unlucky on the chain break. I ride Richmond Park pretty regularly, its a great place to cycle.
> 
> I was planning on doing a long ride , potentially MC too, maybe even the 70 miler I need to complete in the next 4 weeks. Instead, with 2 friends weddings coming up, I had to have my crown sorted at the dentists instead.
> 
> I hate dentists.


 
Word, I have to go to the dental hospital at some point in next couple of months (waiting to hear from them after I was referred by dentist) to have 3 teeth taken out because of wisdom teeth. Ace


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/64262639#kudos

Went out for a spin to try and sweat out the toxins from the last week of debauchery. Instead I set loads of PBs, I think it was the healthy eating+drinking that did this...


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

EEEEK Dentists


----------



## madferret (2 Jul 2013)

Nobody likes dentists, hi all, got tbh done bugger all, was at a gig last night and wasn't feeling the love today! Tomorrow is another day, sweating out toxins (why are kebabs such a good idea at the time? ) may be a good idea............nice to see some new faces as well as old. Keep on trucking, stay safe


----------



## madferret (2 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Hi all i am a newbie too. Haven't ridden a cycle since i was 24 i am now 41. Started by 0.5 miles a couple of time and today i managed 15 miles but have a rather sore behind!!
> 
> At the minute i am using my son's bike ( he is 9) and will be buying my own in about a month.
> 
> I have started using Strava also but not sure how i attach my profile on here.


 

Welcome, www.veloviewer.com is how I did mine, you need to post a little before you can have a signature though


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

@madferret thank you for the welcome.


----------



## ThinAir (2 Jul 2013)

Some good stuff going on guys... Really cool to see some of the progress and the 125 mile sportive, sounds hellish but fun!

@shelliemac, welcome and enjoy the forum... Have you got a massive 9year old or are you only small?!!?

And yep, @ItsSteveLovell, dude, the dentist blows goat!


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

@ThinAir heehee yes to both. he is tall for his age and i am ickle (5ft and some change)


----------



## ThinAir (2 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> @ThinAir heehee yes to both. he is tall for his age and i am ickle (5ft and some change)



In which case everyone is a winner!


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

It will do until i get my own bike in couple months. Helps to be ickle sometimes lol


----------



## madferret (2 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> It will do until i get my own bike in couple months. Helps to be ickle sometimes lol


 

Not at gigs...........


----------



## Geoquads (2 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Todays cycle
> http://app.strava.com/activities/64000176


Wow...Peterhead ... Lived up the road in the Broch (Fraserburgh) till I was twenty. You are very lucky to have the roads and the relative lack of traffic in the north east of Scotland.


----------



## boybiker (2 Jul 2013)

I have been exploring and tried a new route home yesterday as the weather was nice. It's basically traffic free compared to my normal route so its a refreshing change although it does have one big hill of about a mile of around 7% average! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/64259380


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Not at gigs...........


Only gigs i have been to are Ultravox and Midge Ure ones so seated for us oldies lol


----------



## A11an (2 Jul 2013)

Just back from a 21 mile ride, feel really good! didn't feel like it before going but glad I made the effort. Hopefully my sit bones and my right foot feeling cramp-ish will stop hurting soon!........ is that normal?


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

A11an said:


> Just back from a 21 mile ride, feel really good! didn't feel like it before going but glad I made the effort. Hopefully my sit bones and my right foot feeling cramp-ish will stop hurting soon!........ is that normal?


 
are you clipless? If so maybe try loosening your shoes, I found that when I first when clipless I had my shoes way too tight and they were uncomfortable. If using trainers and cages try loosening the cages as your foot might be stuck in an inconvenient position. If you don't have either of those sorry to not be of any help


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2013)

A11an said:


> Just back from a 21 mile ride, feel really good! didn't feel like it before going but glad I made the effort. Hopefully my sit bones and my right foot feeling cramp-ish will stop hurting soon!........ is that normal?


Well done. Sit bone pain is pretty normal to start with, and even later on a really long run, but shouldn't really have cramp in your foot. What shoes were you wearing? Sometimes if the soles are too soft it can cause a bit of pain.


----------



## madferret (2 Jul 2013)

A11an said:


> Just back from a 21 mile ride, feel really good! didn't feel like it before going but glad I made the effort. Hopefully my sit bones and my right foot feeling cramp-ish will stop hurting soon!........ is that normal?


 

I think its normal to feel it a little, its something new to us and we are using muscles that we previously didn't, in my case, that's pretty much every single one  . Make sure your seat is at the right height, padded shorts helped me as I was very "saddle sore". It's all hurting less already


----------



## A11an (2 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> are you clipless? If so maybe try loosening your shoes, I found that when I first when clipless I had my shoes way too tight and they were uncomfortable. If using trainers and cages try loosening the cages as your foot might be stuck in an inconvenient position. If you don't have either of those sorry to not be of any help


 

Don't laugh, clipless is shoes that clip in right?

if so I do have clipless and I have loosened them right of, my left foot was feeling the same but is ok now, maybe it might need to be slightly adjusted as I haven't been fitted to my bike or really set up at all.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

A11an said:


> Don't laugh, clipless is shoes that clip in right?
> 
> if so I do have clipless and I have loosened them right of, my left foot was feeling the same but is ok now, maybe it might need to be slightly adjusted as I haven't been fitted to my bike or really set up at all.


 
Yeah, it's when you bolt yourself to the bike like a madman. Okay, maybe try wearing them a little slacker and this may help, and move the cleats to the best position. There'll be tons of videos online


----------



## A11an (2 Jul 2013)

I'll do some research, thanks


----------



## stevey (2 Jul 2013)

Normal route home from work a new p.b suprised really was into a head wind and driving rain 

http://app.strava.com/activities/64266379


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Word, I have to go to the dental hospital at some point in next couple of months (waiting to hear from them after I was referred by dentist) to have 3 teeth taken out because of wisdom teeth. Ace


 

Nasty - best of luck.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2013)

No ride today due to filthy rotten weather that really socked in mid-pm thus ruining my planned ride and grass mowing session - the latter being occasioned by our gardener who has disappeared and left us in the lurch.

Had a play with MapMyRide tonight - the free route planning bit anyway and I have plotted my first '30' which I will do this coming Sunday.

I use maps a lot for climbing/hiking and usually plan my routes on a paper map - this is a nice little utility; I like the distance calculation and the elevation thingy is interesting.


----------



## boybiker (2 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Word, I have to go to the dental hospital at some point in next couple of months (waiting to hear from them after I was referred by dentist) to have 3 teeth taken out because of wisdom teeth. Ace


 
Steve I had one out at the dentist and it was the most painful experience of my life! Get it done at the hospital and they will put you to sleep when they do it, you wont feel a thing.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No ride today due to filthy rotten weather that really socked in mid-pm thus ruining my planned ride and grass mowing session - the latter being occasioned by our gardener who has disappeared and left us in the lurch.
> 
> Had a play with MapMyRide tonight - the free route planning bit anyway and I have plotted my first '30' which I will do this coming Sunday.
> 
> I use maps a lot for climbing/hiking and usually plan my routes on a paper map - this is a nice little utility; I like the distance calculation and the elevation thingy is interesting.


 
Yeah MapMyRide is a decent site, it has some great ways of looking at your data, how it breaks each ride down to individual miles, it also reports far closer data to Garmin Connect than Strava does. Only issue I have with it is the price of Premium is high and they really push BUY PREMIUM! down your throat. If it wasn't for those two factors, I would have binned Strava by now.

Having said that, I use Ridewithgps to do my actual route planning ( http://ridewithgps.com/ ) and import it into my Garmin.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Steve I had one out at the dentist and it was the most painful experience of my life! Get it done at the hospital and they will put you to sleep when they do it, you wont feel a thing.


 
2 experiences of this is what gave me my fear of dentists, and hence why Im always years between being seen, and lots of work required when I do. Its a self fulfilling prophecy so wouldn't recommend to anyone (any kids reading this - GO TO THE DENTIST REGULARLY!!)

I had a dentist in Leicester who was so bad she had her knee on my chest trying to pull a tooth out at the back of my mouth, no joke. *shudder*


----------



## shelliemac (2 Jul 2013)

Geoquads said:


> Wow...Peterhead ... Lived up the road in the Broch (Fraserburgh) till I was twenty. You are very lucky to have the roads and the relative lack of traffic in the north east of Scotland.


"Fit like en? "
Small world isnt it. Yeah i would think traffic up here is nothing compared to bigger busier places.


----------



## procel (2 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Yeah MapMyRide is a decent site, it has some great ways of looking at your data, how it breaks each ride down to individual miles, it also reports far closer data to Garmin Connect than Strava does. Only issue I have with it is the price of Premium is high and they really push BUY PREMIUM! down your throat. If it wasn't for those two factors, I would have binned Strava by now.
> 
> Having said that, I use Ridewithgps to do my actual route planning ( http://ridewithgps.com/ ) and import it into my Garmin.


 
I use RunKeeper. Very similar to MapMyRide and they don't push their premium quite so much.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> 2 experiences of this is what gave me my fear of dentists, and hence why Im always years between being seen, and lots of work required when I do. Its a self fulfilling prophecy so wouldn't recommend to anyone (any kids reading this - GO TO THE DENTIST REGULARLY!!)
> 
> I had a dentist in Leicester who was so bad she had her knee on my chest trying to pull a tooth out at the back of my mouth, no joke. *shudder*


I put off going for years too. Eventually found an NHS one in Perth and forced myself to go. Needed three extractions and a filling. Was terrified but needn't have been. Dentist was great. Never felt a thing. Going to keep up with the six monthly check ups now.


----------



## RWright (2 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Steve I had one out at the dentist and it was the most painful experience of my life!


 very confidence inspiring


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> very confidence inspiring


Yeah, thanks @boybiker


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I put off going for years too. Eventually found an NHS one in Perth and forced myself to go. Needed three extractions and a filling. Was terrified but needn't have been. Dentist was great. Never felt a thing. *Going to keep up with the six monthly check ups now*.


 
That's what I always think after Ive had a clean up lol.

I got a quote for the remaining work to be done...£585. 

I would go NHS but all the ones near me are dodgy as and wouldn't let them anywhere near my mouth. Also, I got shown photos taken inside my mouth of prior NHS handiwork, Ill stump up the cash this time.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

I don't know if any of you have watched _Fresh Meat_ but in the second series there's a scene where the trainee dentist puts a drill through her patient's cheek, I will always think of that from now on


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I don't know if any of you have watched _Fresh Meat_ but in the second series there's a scene where the trainee dentist puts a drill through her patient's cheek, I will always think of that from now on


 
While your at the dentist, thinking about cycling around the alps _might_ be wee bit better for your mental health.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> While your at the dentist, thinking about cycling around the alps _might_ be wee bit better for your mental health.


 
Maybe, I'm struggling to think how I'm going to complete the Rapha challenge without doing hill repeats of the STRAVA cat 3 climb that's near me. those 8 days had better be worth the woven badge


----------



## RWright (2 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Maybe, I'm struggling to think how I'm going to complete the Rapha challenge without doing hill repeats of the STRAVA cat 3 climb that's near me. those 8 days had better be worth *the woven badge*


 
real woven or virtual woven? If I did that one I would at least want a chance to buy one of their expensive t shirts. I just got the email allowing me to purchase the fi'zi:k Tour Tune-Up t shirt. I would actually like to have one but I am in t shirt purchasing intervention and treatment (self imposed) so I am not going to buy one...I don't think. I need to save my money for my next dental exam and teef cleaning coming up in Sept.

I can't speak highly enough about my dentist, mostly painless, great work, tells me what will happen if I don't do such and such and is so accurate in his predictions that it is scary. I never question him about them anymore, ever. He also told me some really great roads to ride. Since he is always booked full and rarely takes new patients, I only go once a year now for check ups, starting this year, my decision. It also cost about $120 for each cleaning/check up. Since I did this I decided to actually take his and his hygienist advice and floss every day and brush my teeth and gums very thoroughly at least twice a day. I even use that rinse mouthwash stuff twice a day. Not missed a day flossing since new years day. 

Going out for a wet ride now. I just put duct tape under the bottom of my saddle bag, the thing I hate most about wet riding is my saddlebag and shoes getting so wet. I guess fenders (mudguards) would work better than duct tape but I have never bought any and my rain bikes are still torn down for some work.  I did splurge and buy another pair of shoes so I have three now, hopefully I will always have a dry pair. I know shoe covers but I don't like using them in summer. One of my pair of shoes will get them this winter, where they will stay until warm weather returns.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I did splurge and buy another pair of shoes so I have three now, hopefully I will always have a dry pair. I know shoe covers but I don't like using them in summer. One of my pair of shoes will get them this winter, where they will stay until warm weather returns.


 
Fill them with newspaper as soon as you get home and put in a dry place, this should dry them out.



RWright said:


> real woven or virtual woven? If I did that one I would at least want a chance to buy one of their expensive t shirts.


 
How would you virtually weave something? I am hoping it's a real badge, which I would be happy to make a donation towards...it would just get spent on something useless anyway


----------



## RWright (3 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How would you virtually weave something? I am hoping it's a real badge, which I would be happy to make a donation towards...it would just get spent on something useless anyway


 
You can do virtually anything virtually these days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2013)

My dentist - surreal!

State-of-the-art: like a spaceship inside. You can watch TV, videos, in your mush pic's whilst the bandana'd drillman is doing his thing with your teeth. Dead funky place.

http://www.dentalangel.com/index-flash.html


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How would you virtually weave something? I am hoping it's a real badge, which I would be happy to make a donation towards...it would just get spent on something useless anyway


Yes, seems to be a real badge Steve. Just wondering though with Strava being USA based, will we Brits get hit with heavy postal charges. If I wasn't so skint I thought about buying the finishers t-shirt for the last one just to see.


----------



## shelliemac (3 Jul 2013)

Good morning all

Going out cycling with my chum this morning after school run. Behind is still a bit tender can anyone recommend good padded shorts/undies or anything similar. Or are all brands the same?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2013)

After yesterday's reasonably hard run I treated myself to a lovely recovery run today. Tried imagining I had eggs under my feet and they would break if I pushed down too hard.  Seemed to really work. Kept my speed down to 12.6mph and felt sooooo relaxed and virtually effortless. One of the most enjoyable rides I have had since I started. Really must do that more often.


----------



## stevey (3 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Going out cycling with my chum this morning after school run. Behind is still a bit tender can anyone recommend good padded shorts/undies or anything similar. Or are all brands the same?


 

I have had a pair of DHB shorts for about 4 yrs now served very well, but will replace soon getting a bit worn, also depends what your budget is.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Good morning all
> 
> Going out cycling with my chum this morning after school run. Behind is still a bit tender can anyone recommend good padded shorts/undies or anything similar. Or are all brands the same?


Morning  Not sure of your budget but for a middle of the road price, Wiggle's DHB brand are very good. I have their bib tights. I also have Altura Progel tights which seem good too.

Was even feeling a bit tender myself this morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

@Tiger15 @shelliemac @ @Geoquads
to the nut house guys, and enjoy the ride. If I have missed any new comers I am sorry and  anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Not sure what point I'm trying to make telling everyone this other than this is about a lot more to me than just completing mileage.


First off to say I sorry to hear about your friend.
I suppose you could say that we are fortunate to be able to do what we do, and if in some small way we can help others so much the better, it makes all the hours in the wind and rain seem nothing really, especially if that's all we have to moan about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Well not long home after a very long day, Alarm went off at 1am this morning and was picked up at 2.20am. Arrived at the sportive in the South Downs at 5.45am. Got ready and set off at 7.20am. Ride went very well and better than I thought I would do. Friends also really surprised themselves at their abilities. I smashed most hills which I'm very proud of!
> 
> Only bad point/rant was the gap between the 2nd & 3rd feed stations. They were meant to have been every 30miles but 1st was 35miles in, then 2nd @ 60miles then the 3rd @ 104miles. The sun really heated up and most people were running out of water between 2nd & 3rd stops (including myself) which led to a lot of people 'bonking' and pulling out of the ride. Luckily managed to avoid it and complete the ride in a moving time of 7hr38mins (16.2mph avg moving speed), Total time out was just over 9 hours but this included food stops plus waiting for the group to all get up the hills.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/63652009


Nice one Reece, well done, especially on the water front, it can be difficult to regulate the amount when its warm.


----------



## shelliemac (3 Jul 2013)

Thank you for advice re shorts will go and have a lookie at them just now. 


Just back from a wee cycle with my chum. Did just under 9miles. Was good fun.


----------



## RWright (3 Jul 2013)

I woke up early this morning, we still have storms moving through my area. I normally don't ride in the mornings but I noticed how quiet it was just before sunrise so I waited just a little while and decided to do the same ride I did last evening. I just put on the trusty and soaking wet high-vis mesh safety vest, my wet riding shorts, wet socks and shoes and took off, all I needed was some rain, and I got it. Misty rain to solid downpours the whole time. It was great.  Next time I will maybe leave just a half hour earlier, the work traffic was starting to pick up some by the time I was heading back in. I don't like to deal with the maniacs that haven't been awake very long and are maybe running late for work. It was so much fun I might even do it again today or this evening.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> After yesterday's reasonably hard run I treated myself to a lovely recovery run today. Tried imagining I had eggs under my feet and they would break if I pushed down too hard.  Seemed to really work. Kept my speed down to 12.6mph and felt sooooo relaxed and virtually effortless. One of the most enjoyable rides I have had since I started. Really must do that more often.


Inspired by the idea of riding with eggs under my feet I went out for some fresh air, 5 1/2 miles with 11.5 avg. it felt good to get out instead of slumped on the sofa waiting for the night shift to start. I am starting to struggle with these odd shifts times now.
Thanks @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Inspired by the idea of riding with eggs under my feet I went out for some fresh air, 5 1/2 miles with 11.5 avg. it felt good to get out instead of slumped on the sofa waiting for the night shift to start. I am starting to struggle with these odd shifts times now.
> Thanks @Mo1959


Ha, ha.......glad it worked for you too  You have my total sympathy re the shifts after working them for nearly 26 years. Really takes it out of you. Needless to say, if I was still doing them, I certainly wouldn't be cycling nearly as much if at all!


----------



## Ciar (3 Jul 2013)

I just did one of my bi weekly commutes into work, starting off easy 2 a week and hopefully in a week or so moving upto 3 times, for now it's going nicely pretty cool morning had stopped raining when I left and only started just as i got work.

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 3 Jul 2013 06:03:27
Ride Time: 39:55
Distance: 9.17 miles
Average Speed: 13.79 mph
Fastest Speed: 22.39 mph
Ascent: 787 feet
Descent: 413 feet
Average Cadence: 69 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 118 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe

Didn't take any time of my previous, probably due to doing a TRX class Tuesday night which killed me  but the weight and fitness are still going in the right direction..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

Well that makes a change more improved segments than worse ones, on veloviewer


----------



## Ciar (3 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well that makes a change more improved segments than worse ones, on veloviewer


 
mines the reverse


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> First off to say I sorry to hear about your friend.
> I suppose you could say that we are fortunate to be able to do what we do, and if in some small way we can help others so much the better, it makes all the hours in the wind and rain seem nothing really, especially if that's all we have to moan about.


 
You put it very well, we should always appreciate what we have, because in the great scheme of things most problems we struggle with, really don't matter much compared to what else is happening out there. Ive also received some bad news regarding my sisters boyfriends mum today, but wont go into that, have already taken the lightness of this thread down to where it doesn't belong. Suffice to say it doesn't rain but it pours sometimes.

Have plotted out a route to the city, thru the city and back via a couple of Boris's superhighways, but need to attempt it first time when Im fresh, not after an early, maybe my first day off. It will be an excellent 26 mile flat route to do in addition to the hillier stuff I normally do. Make it possible to do light spinning sessions rather than constantly grinding uphill.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Anyone noticed the leader of the Powerbar Take on the Tour strava challenge, think something went wrong with his data lol! 13702km so he is 815% complete in two days


 
Yeah, saw that. Maybe he can go supersonic and access wormholes and that sort of thing


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah, saw that. Maybe he can go supersonic and access wormholes and that sort of thing


Ocht............that's nothing. I can go sub-sonic and access potholes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> mines the reverse


I have also had less ascending time then descending time over on rwgps


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2013)

Got out and went much better than the night before last's abysmal affair.

12.7 miles / 14.90 mph average. If I had put some effort in instead of casually pootling along this could easily have been at least 25 mph.

Lot's of pollens out there tonight. Eyes are very gritty now. How the hell do Bees cope?

Nice ride.

 Fish & Chips for us tonight - what you all scoffing? Probably healthier food than me!

Have a good evening all.


----------



## boybiker (3 Jul 2013)

I went on a bit of an interval session and done two hardish sprints to get a pb and 10th place on a segment. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/64475591


----------



## boybiker (3 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out and went much better than the night before last's abysmal affair.
> 
> 12.7 miles / 14.90 mph average. If I had put some effort in instead of casually pootling along this could easily have been at least 25 mph.
> 
> ...


 
I bought a steamer and I love it! I just put brown rice and veg in it go have a bath then come down make some gravy and I've got a really good meal. I do meat in it too with veg. It's a lot healthier and very easy, a must for any kitchen IMO!


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> what you all scoffing?


 
Pork chops w/hash browns, peas and sweetcorn. I should probably eat better, but my body still thinks all food should be wrapped in bread or polystyrene so I think this was a good effort


----------



## madferret (3 Jul 2013)

Very short ride this evening, legs were heavy and just wasn't feeling it. Aim to put in some miles tomorrow, still recovering from Monday nights excess I guess, frustrated with myself but then I know I haven't eaten properly which doesn't help. Pasta for me......


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Very short ride this evening, legs were heavy and just wasn't feeling it. Aim to put in some miles tomorrow, still recovering from Monday nights excess I guess, frustrated with myself but then I know I haven't eaten properly which doesn't help. Pasta for me......


 
Don't worry! You can't put in mega miles* every day - do what you can and if your body says take a break, take a break


*mega miles are completely relative, it can be 10, 100 or 1,000


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Pork chops w/hash browns, peas and sweetcorn. I should probably eat better, but my body still thinks all food should be wrapped in bread or polystyrene so I think this was a good effort


Same here Steve. I think I am addicted to bread  If it's not sandwiches, it's something on toast  I suppose there are worse addictions.


----------



## stevey (3 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am starting to struggle with these odd shifts times now.
> Thanks @Mo1959


 

I have a sneaking suspicion i might be put on shifts due to the immense work load that has been introduced if it does i am outta there!!!


----------



## stevey (3 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Fish & Chips for us tonight - what you all scoffing? Probably healthier food than me!
> 
> Have a good evening all.


 
Pork chop dinner followed by home made almond cake


----------



## Geoquads (3 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> "Fit like en? "
> Small world isnt it. Yeah i would think traffic up here is nothing compared to bigger busier places.


Nae bad quine...
To be honest for London I live in one of the better 'outskirts'. Chinford > Epping Forest > Essex has some decent roads.


----------



## shelliemac (3 Jul 2013)

Geoquads said:


> Nae bad quine...
> To be honest for London I live in one of the better 'outskirts'. Chinford > Epping Forest > Essex has some decent roads.



Thats not so bad then  My chum stays in Surrey and it has some gorgeous countryside too. 

We are off to Yorkshire on Monday so maybe hire some cycles and have a mini tour with family.


----------



## RWright (3 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I bought a steamer and I love it! I just put brown rice and veg in it go have a bath then come down make some gravy and I've got a really good meal. I do meat in it too with veg. It's a lot healthier and very easy, a must for any kitchen IMO!


 
I have been thinking of getting one. Now you will have me making another trip to the Walmart to see what they have...after I spend a few hours researching steamers online.  I started eating raw baby carrots lately, I never really liked raw carrots before but found them not as bad as I remembered. I had always thought of them as a really healthy food, and they are I guess but I also found out they have other side effects to me. No they don't make make my skin turn orange, well at least not yet, or even make my ears grow like a rabbit. They do give me gas in a major way. I am hoping a steamer might help with that. I also plan to eat veggies more and hope a steamer makes it more likely for me to eat them in winter.


----------



## Puddles (3 Jul 2013)

Is a very pleased newbie tonight for the first time I was out on the bike with no bike trailer, no small people in said bike trailer & no assorted stuff (picnics, lifejackets, towels, spare clothes, shopping etc etc etc) and prior to this I had managed 7 mph with all that hanging on and never got in to 6 gear, tonight I managed 15 mph with no effort and was in 6 gear the whole time and it felt like 1 to me...

It is quite nice to know after almost a year of cycling (a utility cyclist I have been reliably? informed) I actually do quite well considering the amount of stuff I lug around and without the extra 70-80 kg I could be trotting along at a reasonable pace with little effort


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> Is a very pleased newbie tonight for the first time I was out on the bike with no bike trailer, no small people in said bike trailer & no assorted stuff (picnics, lifejackets, towels, spare clothes, shopping etc etc etc) and prior to this I had managed 7 mph with all that hanging on and never got in to 6 gear, tonight I managed 15 mph with no effort and was in 6 gear the whole time and it felt like 1 to me...
> 
> It is quite nice to know after almost a year of cycling (*a utility cyclist* I have been reliably? informed) I actually do quite well considering the amount of stuff I lug around and without the extra 70-80 kg I could be trotting along at a reasonable pace with little effort


Your a cyclist, you ride bike your a cyclist.
See weight does matter 70-90Kg is a lot to lug around.


----------



## Puddles (3 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your a cyclist, you ride bike your a cyclist.
> See weight does matter 70-90Kg is a lot to lug around.


 

It is I suppose but because I am used to it I don't notice it normally, only when it is gone, I guess it depends what you get used to hence my considering what I drag around normally I would not normally notice an extra couple of kg's on the bike weight as my loads vary lots anyway (if that makes any sense)

User76 is only going to get heavier until she is ready to fly the trailer and pedal her own path and the shopping has to go somewhere and we NEED pic-er-nics & tea


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959
Does this count as a recovery ride then
42.1 miles @ 16mph (2hrs 37mins) avg cad 83

HRZ1 2:19:03
HRZ2 0:26:24
HRZ3 0:04:21
HRZ4 0:00:33

I stopped @ 31 miles for 10 mins or so


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> It is I suppose but because I am used to it I don't notice it normally, only when it is gone, I guess it depends what you get used to hence my considering what I drag around normally I would not normally notice an extra couple of kg's on the bike weight as my loads vary lots anyway (if that makes any sense)
> 
> User76 is only going to get heavier until she is ready to fly the trailer and pedal her own path and the shopping has to go somewhere and we NEED pic-er-nics & tea


I know what you mean, the weight of my bike varies from 11 to just short of 20Kg, and whilst the weight will effect the speed, I am slower because I am carrying my camera kit. Though I can still avg 14-15mph with it, I couldn't do that a year ago with out the gear. If you want to see some of my work have a look here, time permitting.



Dewsbury Viaduct Sketch by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2013)

I am not going to say what this track looks like 
http://app.strava.com/activities/64550304


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am not going to say what this track looks like
> http://app.strava.com/activities/64550304


 
Lol, awesome!

On the subject of food I have had to try different things in a late attempt at removing my, ahem, "waist buffer". So dropped the white bread for brown,dropped chips, hamburgers, pizza and all kinds of quick cook foods for mostly brown rice dishes, pasta, the odd fajita (no idea if this is bad) and I'm consciously eating more fruit, peaches or nectarines every day.

It probably isn't enough to make a noticeable difference in the next 4 weeks, but I suppose its a good practice to get into anyway.

Must get out tomorrow for a short one, although after early shifts I'm bleedin shattered.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

Sitting here at 5am wide awake as usual but it is chucking it down. Think I will feed the animals and go back to bed. Don't mind the rain coming on once I am out but feel a bit daft setting out in heavy rain when I am only cycling for fun.


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting here at 5am wide awake as usual but it is chucking it down. Think I will feed the animals and go back to bed. Don't mind the rain coming on once I am out but feel a bit daft setting out in heavy rain when I am only cycling for fun.


 
I agree, I don't want the neighbors to see me take off in it and be thinking, 'he doesn't have enough sense to get in out of the rain'.  Not really, but I don't like to take off in it if I can avoid it, which is pretty much always.

My TV station's weather radar on their web site works well and I can zoom up really close in my area, so a lot of times I will know if I am going to ride into it or not. I try to time my rides for it and don't always go the routes I would prefer because of how the clouds are moving. The past two days they are just moving too quickly for me to get a good window of opportunity to ride in so I take off and just be prepared to get wet, it actually feels pretty good with the temperatures we have here. I don't feel right taking off into a steady rain though and not really because of the neighbors. I hate when I am all suited up ready to ride and the bottom falls out just before I leave.  It can happen, a lot of times the clouds form into storms very close to my house. Those are the ones that normally get me.

I saw a great rainbow last evening riding, while it was raining huge drops and the sun was shining, wish I had brought along my camera.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

Looks like I made the right decision. It's absolutely bouncing off the roads now. Still have to get the dog out though so it will be waterproof overtrousers and goretex jacket. A few weeks since I have had these on!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> Does this count as a recovery ride then
> 42.1 miles @ 16mph (2hrs 37mins) avg cad 83
> 
> ...


Don't know. I don't use a HRM. Don't want to start getting too technical. 

I just go on perceived levels of exertion. I feel a true recovery ride, for me anyway, is one where I come back with no feeling of tired legs, no hot and sweaty feeling and not having got out of breath, ie virtually no effort.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting here at 5am wide awake as usual but it is chucking it down. Think I will feed the animals and go back to bed. *Don't mind the rain coming on once I am out* but feel a bit daft setting out in heavy rain when I am only cycling for fun.


I use to be like that, but these days it makes no difference to me, I suppose because its warmer.
Re. H.R. I should have put the actually h.r. in as there are different systems.


RWright said:


> I saw a great rainbow last evening riding, while it was raining huge drops and the sun was shining, wish I had brought along my camera.


Your storms can be very severe (mind so can ours, though they are usually different in nature), and frequent.
saw a beautiful rainbow the other week too, and loads of photographers taking pics of it.


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I use to be like that, but these days it makes no difference to me, I suppose because its warmer.
> Re. H.R. I should have put the actually h.r. in as there are different systems.
> 
> Your storms can be very severe (mind so can ours, though they are usually different in nature), and frequent.
> saw a beautiful rainbow the other week too, and loads of photographers taking pics of it.


 
They do look nice, this one was very full and colorful, total arch too. The rain drops were huge and looked almost like ice, it was nice to watch. I stopped and chugged some water and hit my ecig for a couple of minutes looking at it.

Today is a big vacation day here, probably the biggest besides Christmas. I may ride out to the lake today and see some of the hoopla, there might be too many cars pulling boats and campers but I may just see how it is as I get closer. I may ride my bike around tonight watching fireworks, only problem is that people will be riding around in cars doing that too.  Everyone have a happy Fourth, even if you don't celebrate it there! I hope Kate has the royal baby today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> They do look nice, this one was very full and colorful, total arch too. The rain drops were huge and looked almost like ice, it was nice to watch. I stopped and chugged some water and hit my ecig for a couple of minutes looking at it.
> 
> Today is a big vacation day here, probably the biggest besides Christmas. I may ride out to the lake today and see some of the hoopla, there might be too many cars pulling boats and campers but I may just see how it is as I get closer. I may ride my bike around tonight watching fireworks, only problem is that people will be riding around in cars doing that too.  *Everyone have a happy Fourth*, even if you don't celebrate it there! I hope Kate has the royal baby today.


It's doesn't have quite the same impact over here Rocky, remember we lost that one, mind had it not been for the French, who knows. What is also forgot is that a lot of Americans at the time went to Canada, because they didn't want the independence, and also the support from the Southern States.
Sorry wasn't putting a damper on your day, have a great one.
Is she pregnant, didn't know that, you learn something every day, guess that's my lesson for today.


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's doesn't have quite the same impact over here Rocky, remember we lost that one, mind had it not been for the French, who knows. What is also forgot is that a lot of Americans at the time went to Canada, because they didn't want the independence, and also the support from the Southern States.
> Sorry wasn't putting a damper on your day, have a great one.
> Is she pregnant, didn't know that, you learn something every day, guess that's my lesson for today.


 
Yep, she is due pretty soon.
I didn't quite know how to approach the 4th of July thing in a UK forum, I was not trying to start anything. It is pretty funny that now and for quite a while we have been closer to UK than to the French. In reality though mostly UK people started settlement here I think. So to a lot of people here, the UK is sort of like the motherland. Scots were very much a part of my state's development as well as English, there were lots of Tories in my state too. I can totally understand it not being celebrated there though. It is a fun day here however. Parades, fireworks, watermelon, swimming, cook outs. It's a good time.


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

My progress report lmao

Managed to get out on Tues and do 15 miles in an hour and twenty so was quite pleased planned to go out tonight again but have been struck down by a bug so currently moving from bed to bathroom in a muck sweat! Don't think I'll be out tonight some how  bike shop has told me they have got a bigger frame in for me but it's the model down from mine as mine is sold out so now with just over a week to go im trying to decide whether I would be better to get my frame swapped out or get a more set back seat post and do the ride then get it changed what do you guys think?


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> My progress report lmao
> 
> Managed to get out on Tues and do 15 miles in an hour and twenty so was quite pleased planned to go out tonight again but have been struck down by a bug so currently moving from bed to bathroom in a muck sweat! Don't think I'll be out tonight some how  bike shop has told me they have got a bigger frame in for me but it's the model down from mine as mine is sold out so now with just over a week to go im trying to decide whether I would be better to get my frame swapped out or get a more set back seat post and do the ride then get it changed what do you guys think?


 
That is a tough one. I would want the better components AND frame, but the frames could be the same. Correct size is important, maybe even enough so that waiting on the correct size and model to come in would be a consideration.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Yep, she is due pretty soon.
> I didn't quite know how to approach the 4th of July thing in a UK forum, I was not trying to start anything. It is pretty funny that now and for quite a while we have been closer to UK than to the French. In reality though mostly UK people started settlement here I think. So to a lot of people here, the UK is sort of like the motherland. Scots were very much a part of my state's development as well as English, there were lots of Tories in my state too. I can totally understand it not being celebrated there though. It is a fun day here however. Parades, fireworks, watermelon, swimming, cook outs. It's a good time.


It's along time ago now Rocky, it's a little like Yorkshire and Lancashire (Wars of the Roses) friendly banter between each other, i.e. if someone is born in Lancashire they are said to be from the wrong side of the Pennies well from a Yorkist (my home County) point of view. Also a lot of people dont understand what it's on about, though I suspect most will in this forum, as on the whole most seem educated, most people don't even know when it's St Georges day is (23/4).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's along time ago now Rocky, it's a little like Yorkshire and Lancashire (Wars of the Roses) friendly banter between each other, i.e. if someone is born in *Lancashire* they are said to be from the wrong side of the Pennies well from a Yorkist (my home County) point of view. Also a lot of people dont understand what it's on about, though I suspect most will in this forum, as on the whole most seem educated, most people don't even know when it's St Georges day is (23/4).


 
No swearing please! They are from the wrong side of the Pennines. Look at a map, Gods own Country is on the right. Opposite of right is wrong, hence they must be from the wrong side of the Pennines.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No swearing please! They are from the wrong side of the Pennines. Look at a map, Gods own Country is on the right. Opposite of right is wrong, hence they must be from the wrong side of the Pennines.


I wondered if you might put your two penith in at some point.


----------



## madferret (4 Jul 2013)

As a Mancunian........you can keep Lancashire and Yorkshire, Republic of Mancunia it is then......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wondered if you might put your two penith in at some point.


 
Glad I didn't disappoint.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Glad I didn't disappoint.


When could you ever, being in unforced exile you need as much support as you can get. Mind the amount you ride you'd be back here in an afternoon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> As a Mancunian........you can keep Lancashire and Yorkshire, Republic of Mancunia it is then......


Well you will be used to the rain then, with them there webbed feet of yours.


----------



## boybiker (4 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I have been thinking of getting one. Now you will have me making another trip to the Walmart to see what they have...after I spend a few hours researching steamers online.  I started eating raw baby carrots lately, I never really liked raw carrots before but found them not as bad as I remembered. I had always thought of them as a really healthy food, and they are I guess but I also found out they have other side effects to me. No they don't make make my skin turn orange, well at least not yet, or even make my ears grow like a rabbit. They do give me gas in a major way. I am hoping a steamer might help with that. I also plan to eat veggies more and hope a steamer makes it more likely for me to eat them in winter.



I will let you know what model I have as I done a fair bit of research and it's a brilliant bit of kit. It turned me from not being able to cook a thing into producing good healthy meals.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

Happy 4th of July @RWright, and any other American cyclists reading this. Didn't you boys have a fight with the French almost as soon as we had left you both to your own devices? 

Seriously though have a great day cousin!

Love it when there is a quiet day for cycling...this thread goes more off course than a drunk blind nun steering a rudderless oil tanker.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Love it when there is a quiet day for cycling...this thread goes more off course than a drunk blind nun steering a rudderless oil tanker.


Now, there's a vision!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I will let you know what model I have as I done a fair bit of research and it's a brilliant bit of kit. It turned me from not being able to cook a thing into producing good healthy meals.


Think it will take more than a steamer to turn me into a cook.


----------



## andy69 (4 Jul 2013)

Only started riding this week as I bought my bike last week but had to go into shop again to be fixed. Did a little 5 miler yesterday and did a 15miler today, avg speed 15mph and max speed was 23 on the flat road. I will hope to improve this over time.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

andy69 said:


> Only started riding this week as I bought my bike last week but had to go into shop again to be fixed. Did a little 5 miler yesterday and did a 15miler today, avg speed 15mph and max speed was 23 on the flat road. I will hope to improve this over time.


Bloomin heck. Some of us have been working at this cycling lark for nearly a year to get 15mph and you do it on your second ride. Well done.


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

[="RWright, post: 2532954, member: 23332"]That is a tough one. I would want the better components AND frame, but the frames could be the same. Correct size is important, maybe even enough so that waiting on the correct size and model to come in would be a consideration.[/quote]

They are going to swap out all my components so you wouldnt know except for the v brake lugs on the back. My bike is lovely bla k and the replacement is white which I dont mind but it does mean the OH and I will have the same colour bikes (chav springs to mind lol) think I am going to get them to do it. Just means I will bedoing my sportive on a brand new bike lol


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

andy69 said:


> Only started riding this week as I bought my bike last week but had to go into shop again to be fixed. Did a little 5 miler yesterday and did a 15miler today, avg speed 15mph and max speed was 23 on the flat road. I will hope to improve this over time.



Well done you 

Just be careful you didnt do what I did and be riding in too high a gear as your thighs and knees wont love you for it. Try and get your spinning speed up in a lower gear. There is so much to learn about this cycling malarky its like learning to ride all over again lol 

But welcome


----------



## andy69 (4 Jul 2013)

Thanks very much, didn't realise it was good? Do I need to practice getting speed up in a lower gear first? I'm on a hybrid bike on road and tow paths but mainly road


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jul 2013)

andy69 said:


> Thanks very much, didn't realise it was good? Do I need to practice getting speed up in a lower gear first? I'm on a hybrid bike on road and tow paths but mainly road


 
15mph average is very good for most of us, let alone a "newbie"!


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jul 2013)

andy69 said:


> Only started riding this week as I bought my bike last week but had to go into shop again to be fixed. Did a little 5 miler yesterday and did a 15miler today, avg speed 15mph and max speed was 23 on the flat road. I will hope to improve this over time.


 
Blimey, did you mistake this forum for Motor Cycle Chat? 

Well done


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I will let you know what model I have as I done a fair bit of research and it's a brilliant bit of kit. It turned me from not being able to cook a thing into producing good healthy meals.


 
I would appreciate that. I have really been considering one and when I go shopping I always know there is something I am forgetting. I always forget to put it on my list.


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> They are going to swap out all my components so you wouldnt know except for the v brake lugs on the back. My bike is lovely bla k and the replacement is white which I dont mind but it does mean the OH and I will have the same colour bikes (chav springs to mind lol) think I am going to get them to do it. Just means I will bedoing my sportive on a brand new bike lol


 
Sounds like it might be time for his and hers Team Sky kit and matching shoes.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 @RWright if it's raining I hate going out in it. Then again I also hate getting caught out in the rain...last time that happened it was bouncing off the roads and I could only see about 150m ahead


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 @RWright if it's raining I hate going out in it. Then again I also hate getting caught out in the rain...last time that happened it was bouncing off the roads and I could only see about 150m ahead


Yeah. Eventually cleared up but got left with wind instead. Felt a bit guilty at not getting out so had a quick hour on the hybrid before lunchtime. Roads were still puddly though and don't have mudguards on it yet and had mucky spray on bike and myself  Oh well, the bike's white so at least I could see where the muck was to clean it off!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/64707700

So, as I was leaving work I got the email telling me that my hat and gloves had arrived at my local Evans 
However, the guy there couldn't find them, so I need to go back tomorrow 

And there were WAY too many buses on the roads in the centre of town, I felt like hitting one of them.

Luckily the members of the public walking around in the sunshine looking beautiful calmed me down


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> And there were WAY too many buses on the roads in the centre of town, I felt like hitting one of them.


I suspect you may have come off worst!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I suspect you may have come off worst!


 
With my fist, not me on my bike...


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

andy69 said:


> Thanks very much, didn't realise it was good? Do I need to practice getting speed up in a lower gear first? I'm on a hybrid bike on road and tow paths but mainly road



I am sure others with more experience than me will point you in the right direction on this and not trying to tell you to suck eggs but I have been told by many now that if you want to last any distance then you should get your cadence (spin speed) up to 90 plus per minute then you are using your arobic fitness and not just your muscle strength. Otherwise after a while your legs will be buggered and you wont make the distance. You are obviously pretty fit already unlike me lol watch the guys on the tour de france and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/64707700
> 
> So, as I was leaving work I got the email telling me that my hat and gloves had arrived at my local Evans
> However, the guy there couldn't find them, so I need to go back tomorrow



Hope they find them for you tomorrow


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

For those of you that dont know smotyn is Tracey this is my alter self lol and my avatar is my new motto for my sportive lol


----------



## Smotyn (4 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Sounds like it might be time for his and hers Team Sky kit and matching shoes.



Lmao my OH has been eyeing up the team sky helmet as I do keep telling him how comfy my cask helmet is. His bike is white with blue so would go with it quite nicely. He is more worried about being colour coordinated than I am lol. I must admit having a white bike wont be a bad thing as have ended up with a white helmet and now white shoes too its just the rest of it I have to coordinate now lol


----------



## RWright (4 Jul 2013)

I recently bought a few bits of cycling clothing and today I get an email from performance bike informing me that today they are having a one day only, extra 20 percent off sale and free shipping.  This is in addition to the 10 percent that I get for being a team performance member. If they included Shimano components in this sale I could be in trouble.  I still might get a pair of their "cool black" ultra bibs I have had my eyes on. They are already on sale and with the discount, hard to resist.


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jul 2013)

andy69 said:


> Only started riding this week as I bought my bike last week but had to go into shop again to be fixed. Did a little 5 miler yesterday and did a 15miler today, avg speed 15mph and max speed was 23 on the flat road. I will hope to improve this over time.


 
I'm guessing the 69 is not your age  Welcome and wd on that speed.


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> I am sure others with more experience than me will point you in the right direction on this and not trying to tell you to suck eggs but I have been told by many now that if you want to last any distance then you should get your cadence (spin speed) up to 90 plus per minute then you are using your arobic fitness and not just your muscle strength. Otherwise after a while your legs will be buggered and you wont make the distance. You are obviously pretty fit already unlike me lol watch the guys on the tour de france and you will see what I mean.


 
I agree with you, faster cadence = better riding but I think we do it for a variety of reasons. It's better for your knees for one! grinding( turning the crank slowly) is not unaptly named, as it's what your doing to your joints , which can cause health problems in years to come; and it's also grinding your gears away! High Cadence (spinning the crank quickly) makes it easier to make a smooth circle, keeping your power more even and the demands on your body and bike more evenly spread. With a higher rpm your better prepared for changes in terrian, being able to slow your cadence or smoothly shift up a gear.
Aerobic fitness as I understand, is your effort levels where your lungs are able to keep up the supply of oxygen to the blood and this fuels your muscles. If you go beyond this capacity, your body starts burning reserves to make up the shortfall.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I agree with you, faster cadence = better riding but I think we do it for a variety of reasons. It's better for your knees for one! grinding( turning the crank slowly) is not unaptly named, as it's what your doing to your joints , which can cause health problems in years to come; and it's also grinding your gears away! High Cadence (spinning the crank quickly) makes it easier to make a smooth circle, keeping your power more even and the demands on your body and bike more evenly spread. With a higher rpm your better prepared for changes in terrian, being able to slow your cadence or smoothly shift up a gear.
> Aerobic fitness as I understand, is your effort levels where your lungs are able to keep up the supply of oxygen to the blood and this fuels your muscles. If you go beyond this capacity, your body starts burning reserves to make up the shortfall.


 
I'm guilty of grinding, first time I took in the hybrid for a once over at the LBS, he commented on how the two smaller chain rings looked brand new, whereas the large one was completely knackered.


----------



## boybiker (4 Jul 2013)

@RWright

The steamer I have got is a Morphy Richards 48755 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Rich...e=UTF8&qid=1372964438&sr=8-1&keywords=steamer loads of good reviews. I've just had steak with broccoli, new potatoes , carrots and greens. .

I got my first pun*ture on my bike ever. At least it happened in the nice weather rather than the freezing cold wind and rain. I need a new rear tyre now though as its well past its best  . I'm going to go for conti gatorskins as they should be faster and have better puncture protection than the standard gaint pr3 tyres .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's along time ago now Rocky, it's a little like Yorkshire and Lancashire (Wars of the Roses) friendly banter between each other, i.e. if someone is born in Lancashire they are said to be from the wrong side of the Pennies well from a Yorkist (my home County) point of view. Also a lot of people dont understand what it's on about, though I suspect most will in this forum, as on the whole most seem educated, most people don't even know when it's St Georges day is (23/4).


 

I need to know now - do I sound educated?  Won't be able to sleep later unless I know.


----------



## stevey (4 Jul 2013)

Bit late but happy 4th of the independence day @RWright


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> @RWright
> 
> The steamer I have got is a Morphy Richards 48755 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Rich...e=UTF8&qid=1372964438&sr=8-1&keywords=steamer loads of good reviews. I've just had steak with broccoli, new potatoes , carrots and greens.


 
You steamed a steak??? There is a new level of hell just opened up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jul 2013)

No getting out today - rained all morning. Stuff to do in the afternoon plus I was on tea duty again. Jacket potatoes tonight with barbie beans and fish fingers mashed into them + lovely bottle of Bordeaux. We think we have really made it in life when we eat & drink as well as this.  We are currently eyeing up the remaining Drambuie which I don't think will see another sunrise.

Fettled my bike today:

When I got it it had dreadful squealing brakes cue long saga resulting in replacing road cartridges with longer V cartridges with Ashima pads. Squeal was banished for nigh on 700 miles.

On Monday's ride the brakes were as silent as the proverbial church mouse. Put Bikey to bed and he stayed in the warm (big oil boiler down there) garage until yesterday. On I hops ready to whizz and as I went down our steep drive the front brake began howling. This continued through the ride leaving my sanity in about to crack mode

How does that happen? I mean what changed overnight?

Anyway, this morning I put my fettling hat on and cleaned the rim and pad faces. Still squealed. Removed wheel and sanded pads. Still squealed. Dug spare pads out of my 'spares' box and whopped them on. No squeal! Lovely!

Brake pads - temperamental!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Showing my age. The barbie beans confused me for a minute. Was thinking about the barbie doll. Lol. Not that I had one. Was too much of a tomboy growing up.


----------



## madferret (4 Jul 2013)

So fairly eventful ride, was happily bumbling along when some weirdo approached me and asked if I wanted to buy half price vodka, think I knew him as a local idiot, thought nothing more of it but then 100 yards further along the canal, was a girl unconscious in the bushes, half on the tow path, obviously very vulnerable and also very drunk 

What was annoying about this was that A) I couldn't leave her in such a place/state B) 8 Male adult runners had ran past her and ignored her totally.

Luckily a Cyclist was approaching from the other way and I asked if he minded checking she was OK with me, as I was concerned that it could be a bike stealing trap or in this day and age, of getting accused of something. To cut a long story short the police (who I called) eventually arrived and took her home, just glad she met me and an absolute gentleman of a cyclist instead of someone with bad intentions, not to mention the fact she couldn't walk unaided and was next to a canal!

Here is the ride, obviously the timings are all weird due to the events mentioned above! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/64772560


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> So fairly eventful ride, was happily bumbling along when some weirdo approached me and asked if I wanted to buy half price vodka, think I knew him as a local idiot, thought nothing more of it but then 100 yards further along the canal, was a girl unconscious in the bushes, half on the tow path, obviously very vulnerable and also very drunk
> 
> What was annoying about this was that A) I couldn't leave her in such a place/state B) 8 Male adult runners had ran past her and ignored her totally.
> 
> ...


 
Well done on being a proper member of society, and a double well done on getting a 5th overall time on a segment!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2013)

@madferret. Nice ride and well done on being a caring citizen. Its sad how people don't want to get involved nowadays but also understandable as it could have been a ploy of some sort.


----------



## madferret (4 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Well done on being a proper member of society, and a double well done on getting a 5th overall time on a segment!


 

Lol, that segment is a silly downwards cut through from canal to riverside! Thanks for replies, it is hard to know what one should do in such a situation, thankfully all was well in the end.


----------



## shelliemac (4 Jul 2013)

Had a fun evening cycle with my chum. 9miles today but some really random elevation gain that wasnt on the same route as yesterday. Makes me look good so not gonna complain lol. 

Time for a soak in bath then head to bed. 

Hello/goodnight to you all


----------



## jessculter (4 Jul 2013)

I used to love cycling when I was a kid. Cycled my 5 speed sun solo 5 miles home from the bike shop in the next town when I was 13.

Turning 40 next year and have an 8 month old daughter which was the kick up the butt I needed to get fit. 

Done my first commute to work 6 weeks ago, around 11 miles, and have done 2 or 3 every week since when time allows.

Started off around the hour mark averaging 10 miles and hour, now down to 45 mins and averaged 13 miles an hour on my last ride.

Have a cannondale fatty with schwalbe Kojak tyres.


----------



## RWright (5 Jul 2013)

I was mostly lazy and did nothing all day but went out for a late evening ride. I got to the top of the first hill in my neighborhood and saw two guys setting up what looked at first glance like an antiaircraft installation. I realized pretty quickly it was some serious fireworks. Since I was just leaving I became a little stressed when one of the guys said hi. My only reply was " I am going to miss the show ! " The other fellow told me I better hurry up.

It was a breezy ride but I didn't waste much time trying to get back. When I got back to the yet unopened two mile section of bypass highway near my house, the sky lit up. These were big fireworks, watching them blast off and explode over the tops of the tall pines while I had the highway all to myself made for a very fun ride. I got back to my neighborhood and several other neighbors had large amounts of fireworks as well. I watched fireworks for about an hour, a very relaxing nice day. I also found out last nights city/county fireworks display was put off until Sunday because of rain. Looks like I might have a Sunday evening riding destination out to the airport area to see them as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2013)

@RWright Sounds like a fun ride watching the fireworks 

Up at the crack of dawn here as usual. Sky is looking a bit threatening, very dark and the wind seems to be really strong again. Trees are blowing about quite a bit. 

Oh well, I am up now. Maybe I will just have a potter around some of the little side roads and see if I can find a bit of shelter out of the worst of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2013)

Well, my potter about the local roads turned into a bit of a hill climbing morning, so winds plus climbs meant a very slow average but it's all good training.......I think. 

Went a bit further than I intended too and didn't have anything to eat or drink with me. Enjoying my breakfast now though. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/64841571


----------



## madferret (5 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, my potter about the local roads turned into a bit of a hill climbing morning, so winds plus climbs meant a very slow average but it's all good training.......I think.
> 
> Went a bit further than I intended too and didn't have anything to eat or drink with me. Enjoying my breakfast now though.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/64841571


 

Wow, that was some ride, impressive stuff!


----------



## SamC (5 Jul 2013)

The small hills (practically non-existent, actually) of south Manchester feel like nothing compared to cycling up the hill leading out of Zante town in 35 degree heat on holiday. It has obviously done something for my legs (or confidence) as I’m pootling along with ease in a much higher gear lately.

 30 miles on the Transpennine trail yesterday. I had to turn back as I hadn’t taken a drink out with me and probably hadn’t eaten enough (trying to compensate for holiday excess and the fact that all of my work clothes are now rather tight), and didn’t want to end up with jelly legs in the middle of Manchester in rush hour. Very relaxing cycling alone. Cycling with other people is overrated .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2013)

Glorious weather in Leicester. 36 mile ride into work today, hardly any wind, per GPS I hit 16mph, Strava as usual stole some of the speed from me 

Definitely getting used to the new hybrid. @Mo1959 The Nimbus tyres seem fine, done circa 650 miles on them now and (fingers crossed) no issues so far

http://app.strava.com/activities/64843852


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Glorious weather in Leicester. 36 mile ride into work today, hardly any wind, per GPS I hit 16mph, Strava as usual stole some of the speed from me
> 
> Definitely getting used to the new hybrid. @Mo1959 The Nimbus tyres seem fine, done circa 650 miles on them now and (fingers crossed) no issues so far
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/64843852


I think they are tough enough. I just thought they felt a bit lifeless and wooden if that makes sense. Maybe I could actually reduce the pressure a bit since I am quite light.


----------



## boybiker (5 Jul 2013)

The weather here is stunning shame I've got plans for this evening.


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Wow, that was some ride, impressive stuff!


 
Ditto what MF says, that deserves more than just a "like"!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Ditto what MF says, that deserves more than just a "like"!!


Mo will be catching me the rate shes doing those miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo will be catching me the rate shes doing those miles.


Doubt it Nigel. You've still got a few hundred spare. 

This morning's ride wasn't really planned, especially with the wind. At least I was going so slowly up the climbs that the wind wasn't really a problem.  It's not like me to persevere and keep going very long in it! Not sure how the legs will feel tomorrow. Upcoming weather is looking more settled though so that's good.


----------



## AndyPeace (5 Jul 2013)

Stopped to help a guy out today. I thought he had had some kind of cataclysmic catastrophe, but it turnned out he was just doing his regular ride. It includes a section of shared path, were I came across him. To keep up his overall effort on the mile long shared path he had popped the bike on his shoulder and was running. Impressive in itself I think, but to have sufficient breath to stop and chat, well that is fitness!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Stopped to help a guy out today. I thought he had had some kind of cataclysmic catastrophe, but it turnned out he was just doing his regular ride. It includes a section of shared path, were I came across him. To keep up his overall effort on the mile long shared path he had popped the bike on his shoulder and was running. Impressive in itself I think, but to have sufficient breath to stop and chat, well that is fitness!


If it was as windy as it was here, he maybe thought he was quicker doing that!


----------



## DaveyM (5 Jul 2013)

did just over 40 miles last night after work (although strava only recorded the first 20 )
although some reasonable climbs into wind took its toll on my way out, it was a joy on the way back...downhill with the wind behind me 

You have all been doing really well still


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Doubt it Nigel. You've still got a few hundred spare.
> 
> This morning's ride wasn't really planned, especially with the wind. At least I was going so *slowly up the climbs that the wind wasn't really a problem*.  It's not like me to persevere and keep going very long in it! Not sure how the legs will feel tomorrow. Upcoming weather is looking more settled though so that's good.


It was a bit more at one point .
This is what I try and do when its windy, practice climbing, because speed isn't so important.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2013)

I am not saying what this looks like http://app.strava.com/activities/64978189
21 p.b's today
54.6 miles @ 16.45 mph in total. 2450ft elevation


----------



## RWright (5 Jul 2013)

I haven't been out riding yet, just watching the weather radar to see the normal evening storms at this time of year here.
It is making me tired just seeing some of the great rides today.  Nice riding.  

I am still in holiday mode, I think I will just do a short ride today, maybe do something a little longer this weekend.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I haven't been out riding yet, just watching the weather radar to see the normal evening storms at this time of year here.
> It is making me tired just seeing some of the great rides today.  Nice riding.
> 
> I am still in holiday mode, I think I will just do a short ride today, maybe do something a little longer this weekend.


It'll be the weather.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2013)

The weather is absolutely gorgeous this morning...so the plan is: watch the tour from yesterday, watch the rugby and then HUNT SOME GROMITS


----------



## shelliemac (6 Jul 2013)

@jessculter

40 is not so bad and it was probably the kick i needed also. Same neck of the woods i see


----------



## g0kmt (6 Jul 2013)

Did a 9 miler today - had my first puncture, which took two attempts to fix it. It seems to have been the rim tape was doubled over, exposing the rim. Only the second ride on the new Kraken. An hours riding but nearly 2 hours out. Halfway was a café stop and then the darn puncture. Must take a spare tube next time.....


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2013)

Hunted some gromits, will post photos on here later. Speed wasn't too high due to walking/having to deal with traffic, but on the way out/back I flew around.

And I got another attempt at my post-work hill repeats for the Rapha Challenge. All in all a good, short ride  Tomorrow I'm off down to Cheddar Gorge to get the most southerly dog of the collection 

http://app.strava.com/activities/65100982

edit: AND I'M NOW A KOM!!!!!!Let's just say I'll be tackling that segment again before he nicks my time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

I am just 3's on a guy riding this bike http://www.dolan-bikes.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=617 on this segment http://app.strava.com/activities/65079458#1239317852


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hunted some gromits, will post photos on here later. Speed wasn't too high due to walking/having to deal with traffic, but on the way out/back I flew around.
> 
> And I got another attempt at my post-work hill repeats for the Rapha Challenge. All in all a good, short ride  Tomorrow I'm off down to Cheddar Gorge to get the most southerly dog of the collection
> 
> ...


Nice one Steve.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am just 3's on a guy riding this bike http://www.dolan-bikes.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=617 on this segment http://app.strava.com/activities/65079458#1239317852


 
I dread to think how much faster you would be if you two switched bikes :s


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2013)

My lunch ride today (very warm )
Pleased with the P.R too

http://app.strava.com/activities/65090708


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> My lunch ride today (very warm )
> Pleased with the P.R too
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65090708


Nice one Steve. Take care in that heat. I noticed you were getting it hot down there just now. Pretty warm here too this afternoon but a strong wind to take the edge of it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I dread to think how much faster you would be if you two switched bikes :s


Well I reckon mine must weigh a good 5Kg more at it's lightest, but I don't think it makes much difference around here, though I think he is quicker on the climb sections around here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

He's 14 mins quicker than me currently on this segment http://app.strava.com/activities/65079458#1239317852 though he was in a group, i might go see if I can cut that time down a little, since its pretty flat and a calm day, it will also give me an idea of how well I am doing.


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

Nice KOM Steve, the average grade on that one is outrageous. Very nice.

Nigel, it is very hard to beat group riders.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> He's 14 mins quicker than me currently on this segment http://app.strava.com/activities/65079458#1239317852 though he was in a group, i might go see if I can cut that time down a little, since its pretty flat and a calm day, it will also give me an idea of how well I am doing.


I'm not convinced all this average speed and segment chasing is a good idea. I seriously overcooked a fast downhill corner this morning, grabbed for the brakes and missed and was well over the wrong side of the road before I got straightened up. Thankfully nothing coming or I wouldn't be writing this. Gave me a fright.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice KOM Steve, the average grade on that one is outrageous. Very nice.
> 
> Nigel, it is very hard to beat group riders.


Yeah, you're correct there Rocky. I notice a lot of the segments around here, the fastest times seem to have a bunch of guys riding together. Even some of the females seem to join in and get pulled along so you really have no chance riding on your own.


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, you're correct there Rocky. I notice a lot of the segments around here, the fastest times seem to have a bunch of guys riding together. Even some of the females seem to join in and get pulled along so you really have no chance riding on your own.


 
Very true. If I am out trying for a quick time I will sometimes take ( a little more) risk than normal. I think about it after I do it and just think I have to be more careful. I was out this morning early with no traffic and cool weather, I got my best time yet on my 10 mile track. I still have a little to go to get under 30 minutes though. Luckily, I didn't have to do anything frightening to do it.


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, you're correct there Rocky. I notice a lot of the segments around here, the fastest times seem to have a bunch of guys riding together. Even some of the females seem to join in and get pulled along so you really have no chance riding on your own.


 
Ditto here as long as i am not last on all the segments i manage to do i dont mind. I would like to see though how i stack up against guys in my age group??, But at the moment can i justify premium strava


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

@rocky and @Mo1959
I didn't say beat the time I know thats impossible, just see if I can cut the time a bit, which I should be able to do since I am a little quicker than last time, and there was one heck of a wind on the back straight, beside Mo i was only drawing a comparison to something you said the other week about it being the engine as much as the bike, I dont really look much at the speed when I am out, but when I do it surprises me to see I am sometimes going up hill (take that as a slight gradient) with a little bit of head wind and I feel I am going slow just to see I am doing17mph+
These are my results so far.






Glad to hear your ok Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Ditto here as long as i am not last on all the segments i manage to do i dont mind. I would like to see though how i stack up against guys in my age group??, But at the moment can i justify premium strava


Yeah.....same here. Money is too tight to pay for that I'm afraid. I too would be curious to see how the different age groups do. Probably be surprising how many of the good times are actually older.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice KOM Steve, the average grade on that one is outrageous. Very nice.
> 
> Nigel, it is very hard to beat group riders.


forget the gradient, it's a small ditch that goes just below sea level, but maybe only 15m of elevation at the absolute most


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I think this is the one I'm most proud of. Steep at the bottom then still a bit of a climb all the way for 2 miles. It is a fair distance to keep working hard.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1150737


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> forget the gradient, it's a small ditch that goes just below sea level, but maybe only 15m of elevation at the absolute most


 
Oh ok, I thought you were climbing walls on your bike.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Oh ok, I thought you were climbing walls on your bike.


 
You can think that if you like...but I'm not there yet. I wouldn't be able to bunny hop over a pencil f you asked me to


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2013)

I am going to attempt this in the coming weeks, i think its one of the steepest ones around here 

http://app.strava.com/segments/3010025


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist I think this is the one I'm most proud of. Steep at the bottom then still a bit of a climb all the way for 2 miles. It is a fair distance to keep working hard.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1150737


 
Those type climbs get me. They start out really tough, I don't recover as quickly as I used to. I also am not as driven to go fast as I used to be either.


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You can think that if you like...but I'm not there yet. I wouldn't be able to bunny hop over a pencil f you asked me to


 
If I get my front wheel off the ground two inches for where the roads change to different surfaces I am doing good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist I think this is the one I'm most proud of. Steep at the bottom then still a bit of a climb all the way for 2 miles. It is a fair distance to keep working hard.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1150737


I would be too, I know what you mean about keeping effort up over distance on a hill, not as steep but similar http://app.strava.com/activities/63208106#1194562906 in keeping the effort going


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> I am going to attempt this in the coming weeks, i think its one of the steepest ones around here
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3010025


Stevey you should breeze it. Just think to yourself the climb isn't for that long and just keep turning those pedals, it doesn't matter how fast you do it.


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> I am going to attempt this in the coming weeks, i think its one of the steepest ones around here
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/3010025


That one will take some work, good luck with it. I would probably stand as long as I could, then start shifting down fast, lol.
I bend chains doing that sometimes.  I should probably just try them just sitting the whole climb more often.


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Stevey you should breeze it. Just think to yourself the climb isn't for that long and just keep turning those pedals, it doesn't matter of fast you do it.


 
Cheers @Nigelnaturist Dont think it will be too bad just dont wanna be last  was gonna try tomorrow but the o/h is out with me tomorrow so will be a gentle morning sunny ride.



RWright said:


> That one will take some work, good luck with it. I would probably stand as long as I could, then start shifting down fast, lol.
> I bend chains doing that sometimes.  I should probably just try them just sitting the whole climb more often.


 
Cheers @RWright i do tend to mix it between stand/sit i know one thing tough if i can keep a good cadence i should be ok


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1278081

Will also be re-attempting this one too this one is a bugger!! Have to be carefull though when you get to the top you enter into someones private estate. The tweed jacket, shotgun type of person....


----------



## simmi (6 Jul 2013)

Just a gentle 44 mile warm up ride today with 3 other club riders.
Really just wanted to get the legs spinning again having not ridden since last Sundays 110 mile sportive.
We have got a nice ride planned for tomorrow up in the Yorkshire Dales, with 2 more hills for me to cross off my list. The Stand and Tan Hill which leads to the highest pub in England, would be rude to pass on by without checking their Everest double glazing is still working OK and might have to have a swift one whilst i'm there.
That will make 8 hills towards my goals of 10 of the top 200 for the year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1278081
> 
> Will also be re-attempting this one too this one is a bugger!! Have to be carefull though when you get to the top you enter into someones private estate. The tweed jacket, shotgun type of person....


From what understand, there is no law as trespass in this country, and also land ownership is theft from the common person. I know it's different in Scotland Mo.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jul 2013)

Damn you Simmi, just when I'm about to post my longest ever ride of 37.7 miles you have a 44 mile warm up!!! 

Anyway, an eventful trip today including getting stopped by cows on my biggest climb & my chain coming off on my biggest decent 

http://app.strava.com/activities/65126146

I don't mind admitting that was tough going today in that heat but I'm buzzing now that I've done it & recovered!


----------



## simmi (6 Jul 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Damn you Simmi, just when I'm about to post my longest ever ride of 37.7 miles you have a 44 mile warm up!!!
> 
> Anyway, an eventful trip today including getting stopped by cows on my biggest climb & my chain coming off on my biggest decent
> 
> ...


 
It's all relative mate, a year ago for me 37.7 miles would have seemed like climbing the north face of the Eiger.
Well done on your efforts


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jul 2013)

simmi said:


> It's all relative mate, a year ago for me 37.7 miles would have seemed like climbing the north face of the Eiger.
> Well done on your efforts


 
You are of course correct & the joy of it is its progress that you can actually feel & see.

The next step for me will be to see if the Meccano set in my spine will let me ride a road bike given the different riding position to the hybrid I currently ride.


----------



## NickJ95GB (6 Jul 2013)

So last week I fractured my elbow.
Then 1 week later I sprain the same damn arm on the damn bus.
My god..


----------



## spooks (6 Jul 2013)

I've got a chance to do the wiggle wight ferry sportive tomorrow but the route is 75 miles and I've only ever done 54 before. Not sure whether that is too much of a push for me, expecially since I believe the IOW is pretty darn hilly. Tempted but I don't want to fail to get round.


----------



## simmi (6 Jul 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> You are of course correct & the joy of it is its progress that you can actually feel & see.
> 
> The next step for me will be to see if the Meccano set in my spine will let me ride a road bike given the different riding position to the hybrid I currently ride.


 
You may or may not know that all road bikes are not built the same a lot have a more relaxed geometry, look around try a few, the big ones if you can stretch to carbon are specialized roubaix, cannondale synapse, trek domane but most of the bike brands do one scott, merida, felt to name a few. The main difference is a longer head tube which gives a more upright position (see my avatar) You also want to make sure the gearing is suitable, something like 28T on the largest cassette cog and a compact crank which has a 50-34 teeth combination will get up most hills.


----------



## simmi (6 Jul 2013)

spooks said:


> I've got a chance to do the wiggle wight ferry sportive tomorrow but the route is 75 miles and I've only ever done 54 before. Not sure whether that is too much of a push for me, expecially since I believe the IOW is pretty darn hilly. Tempted but I don't want to fail to get round.


 
Give it a go, you have done 75% of the distance the thrill and adrenaline will push you through the other 25%. Or better still get in with another group of riders, I assure you 54 on your own is harder than 75 in a group. Most of all enjoy it, I loved mine and can't wait to do my next.


----------



## spooks (6 Jul 2013)

simmi said:


> Give it a go, you have done 75% of the distance the thrill and adrenaline will push you through the other 25%. Or better still get in with another group of riders, I assure you 54 on your own is harder than 75 in a group. Most of all enjoy it, I loved mine and can't wait to do my next.


 
The 54 was the london to brighton so not exactly on my own!! I've only done about 45 on my own. I am just having visions of being the last person out there, struggling along.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

simmi said:


> You may or may not know that all road bikes are not built the same a lot have a more relaxed geometry, look around try a few, the big ones if you can stretch to carbon are specialized roubaix, cannondale synapse, trek domane but most of the bike brands do one scott, merida, felt to name a few. The main difference is a longer head tube which gives a more upright position (see my avatar) You also want to make sure the gearing is suitable, something like 28T on the largest cassette cog and a compact crank which has a 50-34 teeth combination will get up most hills.


Get a triple, more gear choices.Closer gearing better cadence control.


spooks said:


> The 54 was the london to brighton so not exactly on my own!! I've only done about 45 on my own. I am just having visions of being the last person out there, struggling along.


Sure you will be fine. Just make sure you drink regular ect..

Damn f****** fairy. I would have done 37.98 mile (60Km) @ 17mph as it was I managed 16.9mph.cad 87 A.H.R. 138bpm but it was flat as a pancake, I will look at strava shortly see how i faired on the that club circuit, I am guessing about 17mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

Well it's my first ever 16+mph avg for the week, quite easier runs though, but I have been trying to work on getting my cadence up little last wk 80.42 this 83.58.
8'32" quicker on this than 3 months ago 17.5mph over 18 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/65205315#1242281145

15 p.b.'s up until the tyre started leaking, though not sure i would have got many more. According to strava this wasn't one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/65205315#1242281118
neither was this
http://app.strava.com/activities/65205315#1242341425


----------



## Smotyn (6 Jul 2013)

Well done to all of you on your rides today

My disaster saga continues LBS tried me out with proper road shoes which has helped and I found a more set back seat post but still not there. Today LBS had sourced a steel pinned back old style bmx post. Tried it at shop yep cool no pressure on my knees got home went out for a ride this evening and thankfully was not far from home as post bent like a banana ended up walking back last mile. He says he has got a replacement frame for me but it is the model below mine as mine is sold out country wide!


----------



## Smotyn (6 Jul 2013)

Well done to all of you on your rides today

My disaster saga continues LBS tried me out with proper road shoes which has helped and I found a more set back seat post but still not there. Today LBS had sourced a steel pinned back old style bmx post. Tried it at shop yep cool no pressure on my knees got home went out for a ride this evening and thankfully was not far from home as post bent like a banana ended up walking back last mile. He says he has got a replacement frame for me but it is the model below mine as mine is sold out country wide!


----------



## Smotyn (6 Jul 2013)

Oh and I have just a week till my sportive!


----------



## simmi (6 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well it's my first ever 16+mph avg for the week, quite easier runs though, but I have been trying to work on getting my cadence up little last wk 80.42 this 83.58.
> 8'32" quicker on this than 3 months ago 17.5mph over 18 miles.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65205315#1242281145
> 
> ...


 
You speed freak Nigel! at this rate of improvement I would soon have a job to stick with you.


----------



## boybiker (6 Jul 2013)

I managed to get out for a quick spin this evening after fitting a gator skin to the rear wheel of my bike. I cant say it feels much slower / faster but my legs were pretty dead after the first big climb! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/65200072


----------



## RWright (6 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> View attachment 25790
> 
> 
> Oh and I have just a week till my sportive!


 
 I don't even know where to start about the situation you are in with that bike, so I won't even get started. Good luck getting it sorted. I know what I would do but that probably wouldn't be the best solution for everyone so I will keep that to myself too. I will say that it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

@Smotyn
like Rocky says, all the best.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jul 2013)

simmi said:


> You speed freak Nigel! at this rate of improvement I would soon have a job to stick with you.


Doubt it, not with the advantage you have with your bike, besides mines just about worn out, time for some new components, fat chance of saving up for a new one.
Besides it really took it out of me tonight.


----------



## Smotyn (7 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't even know where to start about the situation you are in with that bike, so I won't even get started. Good luck getting it sorted. I know what I would do but that probably wouldn't be the best solution for everyone so I will keep that to myself too. I will say that it wouldn't be pretty.



Thanks rocky and nigel I am beginning to loose patience although they are trying to help. Going to have stern words next week as although they have got a replacement frame (its the model below with v brakes so would have the lugs left on it) its not what I bought and its not what i want and I dont see why I have to have a mixed mash bike because of their fark up. I am going to have a ring round the other local trek stockists to see if any of them have an 18 inch one in and if not then I don't see I am out of order asking for a 2014 model frame the same as mine?


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Thanks rocky and nigel I am beginning to loose patience although they are trying to help. Going to have stern words next week as although they have got a replacement frame (its the model below with v brakes so would have the lugs left on it) its not what I bought and its not what i want and I dont see why I have to have a mixed mash bike because of their f*** up. I am going to have a ring round the other local trek stockists to see if any of them have an 18 inch one in and if not then I don't see I am out of order asking for a 2014 model frame the same as mine?


 
Did you pay by Credit Card? If so this might help


----------



## User28924 (7 Jul 2013)

New wheels on the bike (fulcrum racing 7s) and fully serviced to check for crash damage. I'll be on the turbo (borrowed from uni club) for the first time once I've picked the bike up, hopefully Monday. Probably not a good idea to get back on the roads for a while yet; best to let things mend, but it'll be good to be pedalling again! Saw so many cyclists out today enjoying the glorious weather and got very jealous. Realised how much I've missed it.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> View attachment 25790
> 
> 
> Oh and I have just a week till my sportive!


 
What the heck? Was your seatpost made out of licorice?  Stupid LBS.

Been so jealous of all you guys getting in your rides, have had zero time to get out and ride these last 7 days or so, been stuck indoors working or so knackered from peak season havent had the energy to get out.

With 4 weeks till RideLondon though need to massively up the game, so heading out tomorrow, followed by hopefully another ride Monday.

On the subject people were talking about re hill segments, these are the three we will have on August 4th, all within a 25 mile section, after around 50 miles of cycling down from London -

Newlands Corner - http://app.strava.com/segments/646938
Leith Hill - http://app.strava.com/segments/615597
Box Hill - http://app.strava.com/segments/627910

There's a few little climbs after that like

Mill Way - http://app.strava.com/segments/1875303

Wimbledon Hill - http://app.strava.com/segments/653847

That last one will probably kill my legs as its about 90 miles in. Box Hill really isnt much but have really struggled with Leith Hill.

So yeah, I need to get riding.

Last segment, this was a hill I used to walk up everyday to get to school many moons ago. Would be an interesting cycle ride...

Redhills - http://app.strava.com/segments/1132805

Enjoy your sunday rides people.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski the break will have done some good as well, I always find that.


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Jul 2013)

Completed the wiggle ferry sportive yesterday, was advertised as 103 miles but came in about 95, my garmin lost the first 7 or so miles too.

The 70 mile section on the Isle of Wight was brutal with what felt like climb after climb, my aim was to complete it without walking any hills (living in Essex I haven't had much practice!) and I didn't stop on any and even overtook some people! 

Ave speed was 13mph which considering the distance, climbs and weather I was happy with.

I'll post up the strava link once I get home and upload later today but for anyone reading this thread thinking you will never improve etc, I started cycling about 1000 miles ago, struggling to do 5 miles and thought what I did yesterday was only for super fit athletes....it's not!!


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Jul 2013)

@Leescfc79 Great ride sir, I'm guessing you may have lost a kilo or 2 in that heat! 

@Nigelnaturist & @simmi, thanks for the advise, I actually looked at a Roubaix in my LBS last week so when I get some time I'll try & take one for a test drive.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2013)

Well, I believe it is the Rapha women's 100k event all over the world today to encourage women to cycle. Too skint to attend an organised event but thought I would show my support by going out and doing my own 100k this morning. Beautiful run round Loch Earn taking in the scenery and stopping for the odd photograph. I was cycling along thinking about women all over the world and thinking how blessed I am to live in a beautiful country and be able to do something like this.

No records broken......just a lovely peaceful ride, although I did overtake 3 female and 1 male rider towards the end so I am not the slowest on the road any more 

Couple of pics over on the "My picture of the day" section in the photo bit if anyone is interested. Nothing exciting as it was just the phone.

Hope everyone else has a lovely day and enjoy your rides whatever the distances.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> View attachment 25790
> 
> 
> Oh and I have just a week till my sportive!


 

Seriously: I think you are dealing with idiots there. To give you a post that would do that is crazy.

I agree with you, the new frame should be the same as the one you have but bigger.

I know it shouldn't but it would definitely aggravate me to have unused studs on the bike.

As you say you need to get tough now - I've lost track of the story a bit (sorry) but the frame size chosen was on the LBS's advice? If it was you may well be able to take legal action if it could be proved that the frame is indeed too small for you. The quest for ever further set back seatposts is just plain wrong and may well do your knees more damage.

Good luck!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I believe it is the Rapha women's 100k event all over the world today to encourage women to cycle. Too skint to attend an organised event but thought I would show my support by going out and doing my own 100k this morning. Beautiful run round Loch Earn taking in the scenery and stopping for the odd photograph. I was cycling along thinking about women all over the world and thinking how blessed I am to live in a beautiful country and be able to do something like this.
> 
> No records broken......just a lovely peaceful ride, although I did overtake 3 female and 1 male rider towards the end so I am not the slowest on the road any more
> 
> ...


 

Nice one Mo' - that's what it's all about for me.

Likewise, I feel privileged to live in a beautiful part of the world and try to never forget how lucky I am to have escaped my big city birthplace.

And I love riding in the countryside...

Today I rescued a mouse on my ride - in the middle of a lane I came across a cat tormenting a mouse. Not blaming the cat, Iove them, he was just doing his thing after all. Anyway I got off my bike and shooed the cat off and waited until the mouse had disappeared down a little hole in the bank at the side of the road - felt quite chuffed!

***

100km is still out of reach for me though!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

Off 'early' today 16.71 miles at 15.53mph average which is my best average yet.  Took my climbing gps today and my total height climbed was 924' but I have no idea if that is or isn't much? Not much compared to the TdF boys I do know!

Very pleasant out but not the promised heatwave - suits me really.

Lovely ride, the countryside is v.busy here at the moment with the farmers working hard. Tourists have arrived in force which is good for the local economy but they do clog the roads up - can't have it both ways though. Affected me today as a complete twonk towing a large caravan came at me round a blind bend at some serious speed - luckily there was still some space left for me!

I used to suffer from asthma/eczema/hay fever till I moved to the countryside 15 years back when strangely it all stopped - but today I came in with red eyes after my ride which I have put down to my whizzing along hoovering up lots of pollen. Just had a shower and they are ok now.

Stay safe everyone and enjoy Wimbledon - I am now about to move the big TV down to the front of the lounge (which has a lovely big wall of glass looking out to the woods) as Mrs SD wants to watch it there sipping G&T's bless her.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Stay safe everyone and enjoy Wimbledon - I am now about to move the big TV down to the front of the lounge (which has a lovely big wall of glass looking out to the woods) as Mrs SD wants to watch it there sipping G&T's bless her.


I don't really drink at all. Don't even like the taste very much but I do quite like a Pimms with lots of fruit in it when watching the tennis.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I don't really drink at all. Don't even like the taste very much but I do quite like a Pimms with lots of fruit in it when watching the tennis.


 

The Blackberry & Elderflower variant is rather nice! I never used to like Pimms as it used to dry my mouth out rather like eating those Sharon Fruits or Persimmons as they are now called.

Tastes change over time though and I like it now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The Blackberry & Elderflower variant is rather nice! I never used to like Pimms as it used to *dry my mouth* out rather like eating those Sharon Fruits or Persimmons as they are now called.
> 
> Tastes change over time though and I like it now.


All alcohol does that, unless you rehydrate in between.
For your climb rate it was 55.29ft per/mile more than my average of 47ft/mile this and 40ft/mile last year, though I do rides up to the low 60's the terrain around here, wont really let me get much more.


----------



## Eribiste (7 Jul 2013)

Just had a really nice ride out, only 29 miles or so, but including a trip up and over British Camp on the Malverns, up past Little Malvern Priory. Lovely hot day, with strong sunshine too. The Worcestershire boys and girls will know this as a short but punchy little climb. To be honest, I've been a bit phobic about tackling this, as it stopped me dead on my old Pashley Roadster a year or so ago. This time I was on the Boardman, which of course is much lighter and has the benefit of a clutch of extra gears to ease the load. I won't say I stormed it KOM style, but I didn't have to stop either! Very satisfying. The whole ride from Eckington and back was done at 16.4mph.


----------



## AndyPeace (7 Jul 2013)

Eribiste said:


> Just had a really nice ride out, only 29 miles or so, but including a trip up and over British Camp on the Malverns, up past Little Malvern Priory. Lovely hot day, with strong sunshine too. The Worcestershire boys and girls will know this as a short but punchy little climb. To be honest, I've been a bit phobic about tackling this, as it stopped me dead on my old Pashley Roadster a year or so ago. This time I was on the Boardman, which of course is much lighter and has the benefit of a clutch of extra gears to ease the load. I won't say I stormed it KOM style, but I didn't have to stop either! Very satisfying. The whole ride from Eckington and back was done at 16.4mph.


 
600ft of elevation over 2 miles, 'a short punchy little climb', or did I get the wrong hill?
http://app.strava.com/segments/1212787
nice ride!


----------



## Eribiste (7 Jul 2013)

Yes that's the puppy, the 'short punchy bit' is after that right hander on the A4104. Certainly burns the porridge breakfast off....


----------



## Reece (7 Jul 2013)

Out for a ride this morning. Did a route a friend made which was meant to be a leisurely ride, although it was quite a bit more hilly than he anticipated lol.

Very hot, too many flies biting me and lovely cycling tan lines lol, some how got a KOM too by a nice margin of time.

app.strava.com/activities/65335143


----------



## spooks (7 Jul 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Completed the wiggle ferry sportive yesterday


 
Well done!! I was meant to be doing this today. Pretty glad I'm not to be honest. 35 miles out to the forest and back had me sweating like a beast.

Anyway, todays effort was my second ride in a row which has had an average speed in the 15s. Very happy since I ran out of water with High5 way faster than I anticipated and had to survive the rest on rather warm water which just wasn't cutting it! Not sure I want to cycle out the way I did again. It was pretty bloody scary and busy.
http://app.strava.com/activities/65314611


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

spooks said:


> Well done!! I was meant to be doing this today. Pretty glad I'm not to be honest. 35 miles out to the forest and back had me sweating like a beast.
> 
> Anyway, todays effort was my second ride in a row which has had an average speed in the 15s. Very happy since I ran out of water with High5 way faster than I anticipated and had to survive the rest on rather warm water which just wasn't cutting it! Not sure I want to cycle out the way I did again. It was pretty bloody scary and busy.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65314611


Don't worry about it being warm, it still helps hydrate.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Jul 2013)

Looks like I'm making progress. Did a metric 100 today (63 miles). 30 miles downhill then 30 miles up hill. I averaged 13.6 mph. Riding time was 4:38 with actual time 5:15. The rest time was buying water in supermarkets and traffic lights.

I can't believe how much I have improved. I'm still over 20st but the weight is coming off. I also passed the 2,500 mile mark since I started in October.

4 weeks to the London 100. That will be an amazing day. 


http://app.strava.com/activities/65334988


----------



## spooks (7 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't worry about it being warm, it still helps hydrate.


 
I know it still hydrates, could have done with a few more electrolytes today though. I don't like the taste of water at the best of times but when it's warm it's just vile.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

spooks said:


> I know it still hydrates, could have done with a few more electrolytes today though. I don't like the taste of water at the best of times but when it's warm it's just vile.


There are much worse things like cider, and energy drinks imagine them warm. Water is usually free in a pub (offer to pay something) you will usually get ice as well.


philinmerthyr said:


> Looks like I'm making progress. Did a metric 100 today (63 miles). 30 miles downhill then 30 miles up hill. I averaged 13.6 mph. Riding time was 4:38 with actual time 5:15. The rest time was buying water in supermarkets and traffic lights.
> 
> I can't believe how much I have improved. I'm still over 20st but the weight is coming off. I also passed the 2,500 mile mark since I started in October.
> 
> ...


Well done Phil, amazing total and what a day to do your first metric century. mine was a freezing cold Nov day, at least i didn't over heat.


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Jul 2013)

spooks said:


> Well done!! I was meant to be doing this today. Pretty glad I'm not to be honest. 35 miles out to the forest and back had me sweating like a beast



You are very lucky to live close to the new forest, it was beautiful cycling around there yesterday, although cattle grids were a new experience for me!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> You are very lucky to live close to the new forest, it was beautiful cycling around there yesterday, although cattle grids were a new experience for me!!


I think I would get off a walk over them.


----------



## spooks (7 Jul 2013)

Haha yeah cattle grids are interesting. My technique is to head traight, shut my eyes and grit my teeth.


----------



## philinmerthyr (7 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done Phil, amazing total and what a day to do your first metric century. mine was a freezing cold Nov day, at least i didn't over heat.



It's not my first. I did one and a 75 mile ride in May. But they were almost flat. I spent June riding shorter routes with more hills. I wasn't sure how it would go but I felt great. I'm hoping that building up to 80 miles solo over the next couple of weeks will see me through the 100 miles with 20,000 others on 4th Aug.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> It's not my first. I did one and a 75 mile ride in May. But they were almost flat. I spent June riding shorter routes with more hills. I wasn't sure how it would go but I felt great. I'm hoping that building up to 80 miles solo over the next couple of weeks will see me through the 100 miles with 20,000 others on 4th Aug.


Sorry Phil I must have missed it. i think you will be fine, I sort of alternate between flat and hills (those we have), flats to work on cadence, hills for strength/fitness.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> All alcohol does that, unless you rehydrate in between.
> For your climb rate it was 55.29ft per/mile more than my average of 47ft/mile this and 40ft/mile last year, though I do rides up to the low 60's the terrain around here, wont really let me get much more.


 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stevey (7 Jul 2013)

Well set out this morning wanted to do average 20-25 miles had a new route planned got back nice gentle sun drenched ride only to find my strava phone app had crashed  how i never threw the phone in the local field i will never know, so pi**ed off. 

So got back showered popped to a well known cycle franchise  and bought this





So hopefully know no more missed data


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Well set out this morning wanted to do average 20-25 miles had a new route planned got back nice gentle sun drenched ride only to find my strava phone app had crashed  how i never threw the phone in the local field i will never know, so pi**ed off.
> 
> So got back showered popped to a well known cycle franchise  and bought this
> 
> ...


See Stevey a tool for it's intended purpose. besides now you don't need to worry about battery life, or if it's getting wet, and trust me these garmins tended to bounce if dropped. I cant wait to see how you compare them.


----------



## Reece (7 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Well set out this morning wanted to do average 20-25 miles had a new route planned got back nice gentle sun drenched ride only to find my strava phone app had crashed  how i never threw the phone in the local field i will never know, so pi**ed off.
> 
> So got back showered popped to a well known cycle franchise  and bought this
> 
> ...


Great bit of kit. I started out with a 200 and didn't do me wrong.


----------



## boybiker (7 Jul 2013)

Leescfc79 said:


> Completed the wiggle ferry sportive yesterday, was advertised as 103 miles but came in about 95, my garmin lost the first 7 or so miles too.


 
Well done its good to get your first one under your belt! 

I managed to pick up a work stand for £30 from Aldi. I will upload a picture later but I'm very happy with it for the money! I got down there at 10am when they open to make sure I got one this time. They had all the other stuff I just couldn't carry anything more .


----------



## stevey (7 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well done its good to get your first one under your belt!
> 
> I managed to pick up a work stand for £30 from Aldi. I will upload a picture later but I'm very happy with it for the money! I got down there at 10am when they open to make sure I got one this time. They had all the other stuff I just couldn't carry anything more .


 

Need one of these too but as have just bought a edge 200, might be pushing it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Need one of these too but as have just bought a edge 200, might be pushing it


Lidl have some on Thursday if that helps. I must admit I was quite surprised how sturdy it is, people around here mustn't do their own repairs or have plenty of money for more up market ones.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Well done its good to get your first one under your belt!
> 
> I managed to pick up a work stand for £30 from Aldi. I will upload a picture later but I'm very happy with it for the money! I got down there at 10am when they open to make sure I got one this time. They had all the other stuff I just couldn't carry anything more .


You've give me an idea for a pic. Just don't expect it soon, it's still formulating.


----------



## boybiker (7 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Lidl have some on Thursday if that helps. I must admit I was quite surprised how sturdy it is, people around here mustn't do their own repairs or have plenty of money for more up market ones.



The stand is brilliant the biggest down sides are how heavy it is and the floor space it takes up. The more expensive ones are lighter so they can be packed away quickly and moved easily. They also take up less room so they can fit more into pro teams pit stop areas which can be tight at times. The feedback pro elite stand is the one most teams use for the above reasons but they are a massive £225.99  

Anyway here's my picture of the stand and bike and one of the view over maidstone from last night


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2013)

Went out hunting some more Gromits again today. The heat was too much, I flew through 1.5l in the space of 30 miles which isn't good. Could have really done with a domestique to bring me some more bidons on my way round.

http://app.strava.com/activities/65331817


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2013)

Oh, and I moved my TV outside for the tennis, a couple of mates sat outside with some ice creams. Lovely day


----------



## boybiker (7 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Went out hunting some more Gromits again today. The heat was too much, I flew through 1.5l in the space of 30 miles which isn't good. Could have really done with a domestique to bring me some more bidons on my way round.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65331817


 
Good ride steve a lot of big climbs on that route! . As for the tennis even I found the end moderately entertaining and I consider tennis only one up from cricket  .


----------



## Ciar (7 Jul 2013)

Due to my mum being taken into hospital I only managed one commute this week, but the return leg was a slight detour to her house in a rush took me 38 mins to cover 11.1m, i was a tad fooked at the end of it!

apart from that this morning I got out on the trusty 29'er, and hit the trails with a few friends, starting at 7am was the best idea ever it was still hot and the forest was full of mozzies, picked up 5-10 bites while riding through em, was a lovely ride though and very quick in parts as well, the forest is really dry and packed now, so the bike was riding nicely, definitely see the benefits of the 29'er just need to get my seat position correct so I am not leaning to far forward going down hills ;-)

Route: MTB Run 07/07/13
Activity: Mountain Bike
Started: 7 Jul 2013 07:01:17
Ride Time: 1:37:19
Distance: 13.12 miles
Average Speed: 8.09 mph
Fastest Speed: 24.49 mph
Ascent: 643 feet
Descent: 635 feet
Bike: Scott Scale 970
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> The stand is brilliant the biggest down sides are how heavy it is and the floor space it takes up. The more expensive ones are lighter so they can be packed away quickly and moved easily. They also take up less room so they can fit more into pro teams pit stop areas which can be tight at times. The feedback pro elite stand is the one most teams use for the above reasons but they are a massive £225.99
> 
> Anyway here's my picture of the stand and bike and one of the view over maidstone from last night


 

Stand looks fine - does the job. They make a heck of a difference to fettling - way easier! Mrs SD groans when she sees it dragged out from the garage!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> Due to my mum being taken into hospital I only managed one commute this week, but the return leg was a slight detour to her house in a rush took me 38 mins to cover 11.1m, i was a tad fooked at the end of it!
> 
> apart from that this morning I got out on the trusty 29'er, and hit the trails with a few friends, starting at 7am was the best idea ever it was still hot and the forest was full of mozzies, picked up 5-10 bites while riding through em, was a lovely ride though and very quick in parts as well, the forest is really dry and packed now, so the bike was riding nicely, definitely see the benefits of the 29'er just need to get my seat position correct so I am not leaning to far forward going down hills ;-)
> 
> ...


 

Hope your mum is ok - sorry if I have missed any previous postings about her.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The Blackberry & Elderflower variant is rather nice! I never used to like Pimms as it used to dry my mouth out rather like eating those Sharon Fruits or Persimmons as they are now called.
> 
> Tastes change over time though and I like it now.


 
The missus bought herself that very same variety only 2 days ago! With that and the Chinese meal synergy you should rename yourself SpookeyDokey.



Ciar said:


> Due to my mum being taken into hospital I only managed one commute this week, but the return leg was a slight detour to her house in a rush took me 38 mins to cover 11.1m, i was a tad fooked at the end of it!
> 
> apart from that this morning I got out on the trusty 29'er, and hit the trails with a few friends, starting at 7am was the best idea ever it was still hot and the forest was full of mozzies, picked up 5-10 bites while riding through em, was a lovely ride though and very quick in parts as well, the forest is really dry and packed now, so the bike was riding nicely, definitely see the benefits of the 29'er just need to get my seat position correct so I am not leaning to far forward going down hills ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear about your mum, hope everything is ok.



philinmerthyr said:


> Looks like I'm making progress. Did a metric 100 today (63 miles). 30 miles downhill then 30 miles up hill. I averaged 13.6 mph. Riding time was 4:38 with actual time 5:15. The rest time was buying water in supermarkets and traffic lights.
> 
> I can't believe how much I have improved. I'm still over 20st but the weight is coming off. I also passed the 2,500 mile mark since I started in October.
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant stuff @philinmerthyr, congrats on the MC in this heat! Brilliant 2.5k of miles you've racked up too, way more than me!! Like Ive said a few times, weight often bears no relation to fitness, found that to my cost with a larger lady on the New Forest Sportive who just kept going and going and going and gone!



stevey said:


> Well set out this morning wanted to do average 20-25 miles had a new route planned got back nice gentle sun drenched ride only to find my strava phone app had crashed  how i never threw the phone in the local field i will never know, so pi**ed off.
> 
> So got back showered popped to a well known cycle franchise  and bought this
> 
> ...


 
Bit of a kick in the teeth that, but at least you have the right tool for the job now. Smartphones are great as a starting point, but if your doing this a lot and are bothered with tracking mileage and routes properly then these things are top notch.


I went out at last for the first time in around 10 days which has made me feel very guilty every time Ive looked at my bike. Got out today in searing London heat to try the "superhighway" into town and another one back, and it seemed to work ok. Saw some great sights (St Pauls, Trafalgar Sq, Westminster, Battersea) and headed back via a different superhighway via Wimbledon village. Saw Chris Evert in a Hertz people carrier, and enjoyed relatively little traffic around Wimbledon for once!

Bit slow on average with a lot of taxis and buses on The Strand and Trafalgar Sq area, but liked doing a flat route for once.

May well be my 'pottering about course' when Im bored.

http://app.strava.com/activities/65414139


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> The stand is brilliant the biggest down sides are how heavy it is and the floor space it takes up. The more expensive ones are lighter so they can be packed away quickly and moved easily. They also take up less room so they can fit more into pro teams pit stop areas which can be tight at times. The feedback pro elite stand is the one most teams use for the above reasons but they are a massive £225.99
> 
> Anyway here's my picture of the stand and bike and one of the view over maidstone from last night


Pretty sure you could modify the stand for less than £195 if you want. It is good value though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

Well I went out did a total of 6 miles or so, as got yet another vist at about 3 miles, got home (having replaced the tube, took a few glass shards out) pumped up the tyre with the track pump, only for it to flat again, I think this p fairy is actually possible being kind to me and giving me a warning.
So I will go and try out this new stand, and maybe a picture.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> Due to my mum being taken into hospital I only managed one commute this week, but the return leg was a slight detour to her house in a rush took me 38 mins to cover 11.1m, i was a tad fooked at the end of it!


Hope your mum recovers soon, all the best.


----------



## Ciar (7 Jul 2013)

cheers gents, the mum issue has been going on for a few months as she is a type 1 diabetic, problem is she got an infection in the left foot which moved to the right, just picture the elephant man, so we called the ambulance and made them take her in, low and behold one operation later it's now being dealt with, not mentioned it in the past not something I normally chat about


----------



## boybiker (7 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty sure you could modify the stand for less than £195 if you want. It is good value though.


 
I can live with them slight downsides and put the money towards some new wheels!


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Good ride steve a lot of big climbs on that route! . As for the tennis even I found the end moderately entertaining and I consider tennis only one up from cricket  .


you've obviously never stayed up all night listening to TMS. That's entertainment


----------



## fivepence (7 Jul 2013)

Quite encouraging to read through the progress people have made. In my case from a 3 mile run at about 10 MPH practically killed me to 15 @ 15. Small steps but worthwhile enjoyable ones
http://app.strava.com/activities/65176273


----------



## DaveyM (7 Jul 2013)

well I managed 50 miles yesterday and 23 ish today. 
I have enjoyed it all so much ( apart from being stung by a Bee on Saturday ) 
I know that I have less than a month left before I do the Coast to Coast  so every mile counts I guess.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2013)

fivepence said:


> Quite encouraging to read through the progress people have made. In my case from a 3 mile run at about 10 MPH practically killed me to 15 @ 15. Small steps but worthwhile enjoyable ones
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65176273


 
I did a short 4 mile loop last year when I got my bike and I came home feeling like Id run a marathon. Was downing drink after drink, had the fan on, face was like a beetroot... Now 4 miles is just the warm up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I did a short 4 mile loop last year when I got my bike and I came home feeling like Id run a marathon. Was downing drink after drink, had the fan on, face was like a beetroot... Now 4 miles is just the warm up.


2/3rds of my ride today


----------



## RWright (7 Jul 2013)

I got a bike work stand last year, I set it up in a dining area of my kitchen when I got it. It is still there. 

I went out early today and got my first 100 miler. To celebrate I went out and bought a 16 pound bag of ice to ice down my feet, knees and ass.  Not really, but I did get a bag when I got home, I was thinking about ice from about 80 miles on. My refrigerator's ice maker can't keep up with me in the summer.

I got a bad start, I wanted to take the Blue Meteor (Synapse) but just before I was leaving I notice a tire was cut on the sidewall and a little of the tube was bulging through. Instead I just fired up the Red Rocket (Trek 2.3), I knew it was going to be a little rougher and a little more twitchy ride but I wasn't really sure how far I was going to go when I left so I didn't think much about it. It was a good move, the Ultegra shifters on the compact shifted easier and flawlessly the whole ride, something I can sometimes make shifters not do when I get tired and lose concentration.

I didn't eat much breakfast and by 10 miles out I was hungry, by 15 miles I was stopped and eating a sausage and egg biscuit and a Payday candy bar. I stopped about 4 hours later for lunch at a different place and ate the same thing again.  The second place had not made anything decent for lunch since it was Sunday I guess, I think they cater more to the work day locals. The second go round didn't sit so well on my stomach but I got through it ok. I drank tons of Gatorade and water.

The first fifty or sixty or so miles going out, I had a 2 or 3 mph tailwind most of the time. I got a little cocky and was thinking, hmmm, this ain't so tough, maybe I should ride 200 miles today.  The wind picked up to about 9 mph from the south(my direction home), right around noon, the time I was heading back. It made for a long day. 

I stopped at a beach area near the lake, on a bridge at the lake and near a nuclear power plant to get a few pictures. I will post them in the photo section later on. It got warm at mid day so I am a little sun and wind burned but nothing major. I liked the area I rode in, LOTS of other riders, every time I stopped someone riding by asked it things were cool.  It was a good day. I will sleep well tonight. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/65446178


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Great ride there @RWright! Century bagged and tagged.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2013)

@RWright. I go away for the day and come back to read of your amazing ride. That is a huge jump up from your previous longest is it not? Amazing. I see you say you weren't sure how far you were going to go. Wonder if that is the best way to do long rides. At least if you don't set out with a specific goal you can't be disappointed. 

Hope you sleep well and the legs recover.


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright. I go away for the day and come back to read of your amazing ride. That is a huge jump up from your previous longest is it not? Amazing. I see you say you weren't sure how far you were going to go. Wonder if that is the best way to do long rides. At least if you don't set out with a specific goal you can't be disappointed.
> 
> Hope you sleep well and the legs recover.


 
I have done a metric ton before. I think it might be better to just go out and see how things go sometimes. I was aware of the increase in the winds for the afternoon when I went out. I got out and was feeling good, moving along pretty swiftly, that and seeing so many other riders was exciting to me, so I was at 60 miles in no time, that is when I decided to go for it. 100 is a lot of miles though. Felt like I was riding all over 3 counties. 

I forgot to add, I only got scalped once, and he was a skinny and looked like he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

@RWright Well impressed Rocky, I remember not so long ago, you were struggling (or seemed to be) at 10-20 mile distances. Amazing achievement.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Couple of pics over on the "My picture of the day" section in the photo bit if anyone is interested. Nothing exciting as it was just the phone.



I can't find how to find your album Mo. could you point me in the right direction? Or do I just keep scrolling through the pages?


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright Well impressed Rocky, I remember not so long ago, you were struggling (or seemed to be) at 10-20 mile distances. Amazing achievement.


 
I have done some 40 or 50 milers, I think I have done one or two 100 km too, not sure how many. I just prefer not to work out a lot at the longer distances. If I am going to work out like a pro, I want to get paid for it.  I mostly ride to burn some calories and try to keep building my fitness but I ride for fun too. Sometimes it is fun to click off a longer ride to go see some things. It is just something I don't think I will be getting in a habit of doing regularly but you never know. I don't think it is good for the body (my body anyway) in the long term, sort of like carpal tunnel. That is why I move my seat and bars around quite a bit, try to change things up a little on a regular basis.


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I can't find how to find your album Mo. could you point me in the right direction? Or do I just keep scrolling through the pages?


 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/page-14

If you want to see a persons album click on their profile I think...if they have one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I have done some 40 or 50 milers, I think I have done one or two 100 km too, not sure how many. I just prefer not to work out a lot at the longer distances. If I am going to work out like a pro, I want to get paid for it.  I mostly ride to burn some calories and try to keep building my fitness but I ride for fun too. Sometimes it is fun to click off a longer ride to go see some things. It is just something I don't think I will be getting in a habit of doing regularly but you never know. I don't think it is good for the body in the long term, sort of like carpal tunnel. That is why I move my seat and bars around quite a bit, try to change things up a little on a regular basis.


 

What a great ride and I like that you are into the fun side of things as well - sometimes hobbies/passions can get _way_ too serious if you're not careful.

Even if you don't do it again it doesn't matter.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/page-14
> 
> If you want to see a persons album click on their profile I think...if they have one.



I found them thanks. 

Not noticed 'my pic of day' thread before!

Reason for edit: smile fell off AGAIN, must remember to use the key board not emojis on here


----------



## Reece (8 Jul 2013)

@RWright Great ride mate and a big well done on the imperial century!


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2013)

@RWright Well done! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## procel (8 Jul 2013)

85 miles yesterday and testing out the new GPS cycle computer. Apparently I got PBs for climb (1594m) and speed over > 50 miles (13mph). Felt the heat though.

*http://runkeeper.com/user/887292844/activity/205494009*


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> 85 miles yesterday and testing out the new GPS cycle computer. Apparently I got PBs for climb (1594m) and speed over > 50 miles (13mph). Felt the heat though.
> 
> *http://runkeeper.com/user/887292844/activity/205494009*


Well done, wonderful distance, you will have to get it on strava.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jul 2013)

Great rides @RWright & @procel, well done to both of you.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, wonderful distance, you will have to get it on strava.


Noooooooooooooo..............you're life will never be the same again! 

Even although I had tired legs this morning and the majority of my ride was slowish, I lost a QOM by 2 seconds the other day so just had to make one special effort to try and get it back. Got it back by 2 seconds but no doubt the other rider will go out again and get it back. Funny feeling she is a new young rider just getting into her stride so can't really compete but it's a bit of fun while it lasts.
http://app.strava.com/segments/1848159


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Noooooooooooooo..............you're life will never be the same again!
> 
> Even although I had tired legs this morning and the majority of my ride was slowish, I lost a QOM by 2 seconds the other day so just had to make one special effort to try and get it back. Got it back by 2 seconds but no doubt the other rider will go out again and get it back. Funny feeling she is a new young rider just getting into her stride so can't really compete but it's a bit of fun while it lasts.
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1848159


Yea but have you seen how far ahead of everyone else you are.


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

Some impressive progress around here, well done to all of you! I've been so caught out with work lately I didn't go out a lot, only trying to meet my weekly quota, hopefully things will change soon.

I do have a question that's been bugging me and couldn't find a suitable explanation yet, why is it called a metric ton when it only refers to 100k and not 1,000k? I first though it might be related to climbing elevation like 1,000m (3280ft) but I see commonly referred as 100km ride. Please excuse my ignorance, I just have to take it out of my head 

Keep pushing those pedals everybody and don't forget the sun cream!


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Some impressive progress around here, well done to all of you! I've been so caught out with work lately I didn't go out a lot, only trying to meet my weekly quota, hopefully things will change soon.
> 
> I do have a question that's been bugging me and couldn't find a suitable explanation yet, why is it called a metric ton when it only refers to 100k and not 1,000k? I first though it might be related to climbing elevation like 1,000m (3280ft) but I see commonly referred as 100km ride. Please excuse my ignorance, I just have to take it out of my head
> 
> Keep pushing those pedals everybody and don't forget the sun cream!


 
£100 is referred to as a ton, i reckon it's from that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Some impressive progress around here, well done to all of you! I've been so caught out with work lately I didn't go out a lot, only trying to meet my weekly quota, hopefully things will change soon.
> 
> I do have a question that's been bugging me and couldn't find a suitable explanation yet, why is it called a metric ton when it only refers to 100k and not 1,000k? I first though it might be related to climbing elevation like 1,000m (3280ft) but I see commonly referred as 100km ride. Please excuse my ignorance, I just have to take it out of my head
> 
> Keep pushing those pedals everybody and don't forget the sun cream!


In the old days doing a ton on a bike or a motorbike was a big thing and refereed to achieving 100mph. It is also known as a metric century (100Km obviously) derived from an imperial century 100 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

From Wiki
In Britain, ton is used in slang in several contexts to mean "100". As a cost or a speed, a ton is widely understood to be £100 or 100 mph.
and therefore to distance ect...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ton


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

Yeah, to add to the confusion, from the same Wiki

The tonne (SI symbol: t) is a metric system unit of mass equal to 1,000 kilograms (2,204.6 pounds) or 1 megagram (1 Mg). It is a non-SI unit accepted for use with SI.[1][2] To avoid confusion with the much smaller short ton and the slightly larger long ton, it is also known as a *metric ton* in the United States.[3]

I guess it's one of those metric vs. imperial things that are messing with your brain.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jul 2013)

@RWright I love reading about your rides, they sound idyllic.

Well I managed to get out this morning when the boys went to school, my favourite shortie 8 with an avg of just over 17, wow it was hot for 9am! 
Contemplating three nights starting at 5 pm


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

It's not, the term ton used in distance is a slang term and technically isn't correct as ton refers to weight not distance, and to be honest I don't recall having read or heard a 100miles or 100km referred to a ton much, although many times to a century, as this does equate to 100 in either measurement.


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From Wiki
> In Britain, ton is used in slang in several contexts to mean "100". As a cost or a speed, a ton is widely understood to be £100 or 100 mph.
> and therefore to distance ect...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ton


 
I got it from darts. Like a ton eighty and so forth. I got a six dart out in 301 at a local tourney one time. Electric darts, but I still brag about it every chance I get. 

The bad tire I found yesterday on my bike was after I had filled it to max pressure. I didn't let the pressure down after I found it and last night my cat was asleep on my foot stool when the tube popped and let out a long hiss. I have never seen anything go from being asleep to moving so fast in such a short period of time. It was quite amazing, he didn't claw my foot very bad while making his escape. It took him about half an hour to come back in the room with me. I think he thought it was me up to one of my pranks on him.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> The bad tire I found yesterday on my bike was after I had filled it to max pressure. I didn't let the pressure down after I found it and last night my cat was asleep on my foot stool when the tube popped and let out a long hiss.


Thats some dedication sleeping with your poorly tyres.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Some impressive progress around here, well done to all of you! I've been so caught out with work lately I didn't go out a lot, only trying to meet my weekly quota, hopefully things will change soon.
> 
> I do have a question that's been bugging me and couldn't find a suitable explanation yet, why is it called a metric ton when it only refers to 100k and not 1,000k? I first though it might be related to climbing elevation like 1,000m (3280ft) but I see commonly referred as 100km ride. Please excuse my ignorance, I just have to take it out of my head
> 
> Keep pushing those pedals everybody and don't forget the sun cream!


 

As previous really - I just thought it was like speeding ie 'doing a ton' is 100mph with the ton bit being 100.

http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/do-a-ton


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As previous really - I just thought it was like speeding ie 'doing a ton' is 100mph with the ton bit being 100.
> 
> http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/do-a-ton



I guess is the fact that I've always associated "ton" with 1,000 as in 1,000kg and never heard the 100mph expression which makes more sense ... Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## Ciar (8 Jul 2013)

100 mph or £100 is what I will always accept as being a ton, since taking up cycling again I have been very confused with it's other use


----------



## morrisman (8 Jul 2013)

Been out for a briskish 13 miles in the noon day sun. It must have been as hot as hell as I noticed that on my return this years mileage had reached 666 miles. 

ps no where near as funny in kilometers


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

This is what I put my Aldi Stand to use for.



Not my best.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is what I put my Aldi Stand to use for.
> View attachment 25870
> 
> Not my best.


 
I like it. Its clean.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc @themosquitoking a ton refers to 100 of anything, runs in cricket, money, number of friends you have on facebook...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I like it. Its clean.


The only time it's not is when we are out in the wet.


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

Another breezy scattered showers day here. It is supposed to be worse this afternoon so I did ride on my 15 mile track to make sure my legs still work, everything still seems to be functioning properly.  A little more sore than normal but not bad. The bibs I wore yesterday had a little lighter padding than most of my others but they seemed to work well, I am surprised how well my butt survived the 100 miles. Just a few months ago I would have never believed it.


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The only time it's not is when we are out in the wet.


 
I normally keep my bikes pretty clean too but they are both filthy right now. I am getting ready to put my Synapse on the stand and change the chain, cassette and tires. I have about 2200 miles on them all and I think it is time to replace them all. Now I just need to find some cassettes on sale. I will give it a good cleaning and waxing while I am at it. I am hoping I will get longer life out of components as I get lighter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I normally keep my bikes pretty clean too but they are both filthy right now. I am getting ready to put my Synapse on the stand and change the chain, cassette and tires. I have about 2200 miles on them all and I think it is time to replace them all. Now I just need to find some cassettes on sale. I will give it a good cleaning and waxing while I am at it. I am hoping I will get longer life out of components as I get lighter.


I think it's time to replace my rear, it's had about 4,000 miles or so.


----------



## Mickthemove (8 Jul 2013)

Well six weeks in, after 30 years off a bike, i am up to here ~ Starting weight 18st 10, i am averaging about 60 mile a week over 3or 4 rides ad threw in a 64 miler last Sunday incorporating the greater Manchester 26 miler, then yesterday used an entry into the Cheshire cat 76 miler, the hardest thing i have ever done! All this is in prep for the Moonriders to Brighton next Friday, (this now holds no fear after yesterdays torture) Finishing weight after yesterdays nightmare in the hills was 17st 01 although that is cheating because i lost 7 pound of body weight during the ride even though i ate a loaf of soreen, 5 bananas, a bag of jelly sweets an energy bar and 6 litres of fluid!!!!!

After 6 weeks i am happy with my progress but i really need to learn how to walk before i sprint marathons! Loving it totally though


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Well six weeks in, after 30 years off a bike, i am up to here ~ Starting weight 18st 10, i am averaging about 60 mile a week over 3or 4 rides ad threw in a 64 miler last Sunday incorporating the greater Manchester 26 miler, then yesterday used an entry into the Cheshire cat 76 miler, the hardest thing i have ever done! All this is in prep for the Moonriders to Brighton next Friday, (this now holds no fear after yesterdays torture) Finishing weight after yesterdays nightmare in the hills was 17st 01 although that is cheating because i lost 7 pound of body weight during the ride even though i ate a loaf of soreen, 5 bananas, a bag of jelly sweets an energy bar and 6 litres of fluid!!!!!
> 
> After 6 weeks i am happy with my progress but i really need to learn how to walk before i sprint marathons! Loving it totally though


 

Well it looks like you have completed the marathon already! Great work already after only 6 weeks. Seriously, some of these Summer new starters have put me to shame!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well it looks like you have completed the marathon already! Great work already after only 6 weeks. Seriously, some of these Summer new starters have put me to shame!


Ditto.
@Mickthemove
Really well done on the rides, and the weight loss.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well it looks like you have completed the marathon already! Great work already after only 6 weeks. Seriously, some of these Summer new starters have put me to shame!


Yep.............some seriously talented new kids on the block!  Mind you, at my age, I think I still prefer the softly, softly catch the monkey approach  I keep hoping that if I just keep the miles going this year, keep ticking over in the winter months then come spring I will be ready to make more progress. Whether it will work like that, I will eagerly wait to see!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Well six weeks in, after 30 years off a bike, i am up to here ~ Starting weight 18st 10, i am averaging about 60 mile a week over 3or 4 rides ad threw in a 64 miler last Sunday incorporating the greater Manchester 26 miler, then yesterday used an entry into the Cheshire cat 76 miler, the hardest thing i have ever done! All this is in prep for the Moonriders to Brighton next Friday, (this now holds no fear after yesterdays torture) Finishing weight after yesterdays nightmare in the hills was 17st 01 although that is cheating because i lost 7 pound of body weight during the ride even though i ate a loaf of soreen, 5 bananas, a bag of jelly sweets an energy bar and 6 litres of fluid!!!!!
> 
> After 6 weeks i am happy with my progress but i really need to learn how to walk before i sprint marathons! Loving it totally though


 

I think you are doing *loody great - good luck with the weight loss too. 

Not sure I could get all those calories down me though during a ride - that Soreen is scrumptious but a slice or two of that alone tends to stuff me.


----------



## Mickthemove (8 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys, just clocking up minutes in the saddle, and at the speed i go it is lots of minutes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2013)

Too hot for me today so no newbie progress.

Went for a long 10 mile walk round Haweswater instead - was able to have a little paddle and a rinse of the bonce whenever i got too hot - even though swimming is forbidden; oooops!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Thanks guys, just clocking up minutes in the saddle, and at the speed i go it is lots of minutes!


Best way to do it I think. Just keep doing what you are doing, and you will probably notice your speed gradually starting to creep up without you making much more effort.


----------



## MOI (8 Jul 2013)

After yesterdays debacle of me trying to climb mountains and nearly having 2 clipless moments  , today, as I have a couple of days off, I thought lets take things nice and flat, so I got my BSO fixie/single speed (in freewheel mode) Viking out. Well I'm liking singlespeed as I managed 41.04 miles in 3.01.53 if you believe Map My Ride (my phone is not able to use strava), which is my longest distance since getting back to cycling 3 weeks ago and will I be glad when my Spoon Charge saddle comes as my b*m hurts. Tomorrow back on the Cannondale and see if I can beat today's record.

btw (burnt my bounce)

T


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2013)

Clock this:

Friend of mine has just got back from French Alps today after completing over 60000' of climbing in 6 days of cycling!!!

OMG!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> After yesterdays debacle of me trying to climb mountains and nearly having 2 clipless moments  , today, as I have a couple of days off, I thought lets take things nice and flat, so I got my BSO fixie/single speed (in freewheel mode) Viking out. Well I'm liking singlespeed as I managed 41.04 miles in 3.01.53 if you believe Map My Ride (my phone is not able to use strava), which is my longest distance since getting back to cycling 3 weeks ago and will I be glad when my Spoon Charge saddle comes as my b*m hurts. Tomorrow back on the Cannondale and see if I can beat today's record.
> 
> btw (burnt my bounce)
> 
> T


 
Dont call your Viking a BSO or @Nigelnaturist will have words! 

I went out for the 2nd day in a row for the first time in over a month. Helped by yesterday being a flat route, did my Richmond Park loop which has slightly more gradient to it. Struggled with the heat, as I always do, but will have to build up resistance to it over the next few weeks or I may be in trouble doing the 100 miler.

Had an issue with sweat getting into my eyes, not sure how to fix that apart from not sweating (!) but may make a thread on it in case people have good ideas.

Also was averaging 16 mph until I hit Raynes Park on the way home, all the way back from there thru Wimbledon and then home I hit pretty much every single traffic light on red. Probably took 3 minutes off my time at least. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/65667450


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Had an issue with sweat getting into my eyes, not sure how to fix that apart from not sweating (!) but may make a thread on it in case people have good ideas.


 
Have you tried vented glasses? At least they sorted the fogging issue for me.


----------



## Smotyn (8 Jul 2013)

Progress update lmao

OH and put our heads together at weekend and came up with a plan after the seat posr debarcle as the 18" frame for my bike is sold out I took his for a ride. His is a 19" frame and it felt lovely so as his bike is also a bit too small for him i spoke to the LBS today and they can get his in the 21" so we are going to swap all my gear on to his frame and then get him the new bigger one and put all his stuff on to that then we both end up with correct size frames and ahh matching bikes (how cute!) Shame about mine as loved the look of it but was getting kinda desperate. So they are both currently in the shop and fingers crossed I will get it back weds eve so I can get out for a few miles before the weekend to bed myself in. A lot have said I shouldn't do the ride but I need to at least try and do some of it for my own sanity that all this pain has been for something (sick kids in much worse off state than me) 

Well done to everyone and their efforts keep pedaling x


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Have you tried vented glasses? At least they sorted the fogging issue for me.


 
Its not fogging, the sweat is rolling down and stinging my eyes. 

People in the thread I made suggested buffs and bands, but I weould think they would make my head go nuclear? I seem to have a very warm inner body temperature.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its not fogging, the sweat is rolling down and stinging my eyes.
> 
> People in the thread I made suggested buffs and bands, but I weould think they would make my head go nuclear? I seem to have a very warm inner body temperature.


You'd have to try it and see really. For me a buff under the crash hat works all year round; wicks the sweat away keeping me cool in summer but also keeps out the freezing wind in winter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Progress update lmao
> 
> OH and put our heads together at weekend and came up with a plan after the seat posr debarcle as the 18" frame for my bike is sold out I took his for a ride. His is a 19" frame and it felt lovely so as his bike is also a bit too small for him i spoke to the LBS today and they can get his in the 21" so we are going to swap all my gear on to his frame and then get him the new bigger one and put all his stuff on to that then we both end up with correct size frames and ahh matching bikes (how cute!) Shame about mine as loved the look of it but was getting kinda desperate. So they are both currently in the shop and fingers crossed I will get it back weds eve so I can get out for a few miles before the weekend to bed myself in. A lot have said I shouldn't do the ride but I need to at least try and do some of it for my own sanity that all this pain has been for something (sick kids in much worse off state than me)
> 
> Well done to everyone and their efforts keep pedaling x


 

Sounds like a result at last! new pic' of your new bike needed when it arrives!


----------



## User28924 (8 Jul 2013)

First ride
-with new wheels 
-since coming off my bike a month ago 

I could tell I'd done no exercise in a month; it was depressingly harder than when I stopped. Looking forward to getting fit again. Was just gonna go on the turbo, but I need to buy a different QR skewer before I can use it, and after not having a working bike the whole time, I was gonna ride, cracked clavicle/skull or no. It's going to take some working up for the distances again though, especially with the head injuries.

One advantage of not having any recollection of my crash though is there wasn't a huge drop in confidence (just a tiny one)! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/656455


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

Id say your already up to scratch with that sort of average speed @Peter12391!


----------



## MaxInc (8 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its not fogging, the sweat is rolling down and stinging my eyes.
> People in the thread I made suggested buffs and bands, but I weould think they would make my head go nuclear? *I seem to have a very warm inner body temperature.*


 
Judging by the heart rate at your last stint you were pretty much racing so it would be quite easy to overheat giving the outside temperature. Anyways, I mentioned the vented glasses because on my previous one, apart from fogging, the eyes were getting pretty sweaty too. New glasses allow much more airflow and sorted the issue.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski try either a buff to wick it away...or maybe these


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Judging by the heart rate at your last stint you were pretty much racing so it would be quite easy to overheat giving the outside temperature. Anyways, I mentioned the vented glasses because on my previous one, apart from fogging, the eyes were getting pretty sweaty too. New glasses allow much more airflow and sorted the issue.


 
I was overheating more during the Richmond Park loop than any other time, but there is no shade and those nicely surfaced, relatively quiet and very straight roads are like a big fat carrot to speed!

I was trying to heed your prior advice on the last loop ride and I did manage to sit in zone 3 for most of the ride, and never went into zone 5. But I have this silly desire to always be moving as quick as I feel I should be able to move, instead of coasting! Isn't going to work for me in August so need to restrain myself and ride within my own abilities.

They just have this silly cut off times at various points in the ride and if you don't make it your forced to divert...the whole thing is going to need a lot of effort management on the day.

@ItsSteveLovell thanks, buff seems to be a very popular answer. I have a Nike headband thingy on its way but I already have a buff so will try that on Wednesday.

Have to get over my idea the buff is a winter thing lol.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2013)

Don't worry about your speed, you are going to be fine.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski I only seem to get sweat in my eyes when I put sun lotion on my face. Since this I've sacrificed my forehead and only applied to cheeks and nose...unfortunately it occasionally ouches your lips, but that's better than being blind...

Have you tried using something such as p20 which isn't meant to come off you like some 'creams' do? This may help to not get in your eyes, however it does smell a bit odd


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Nomadski I only seem to get sweat in my eyes when I put sun lotion on my face. Since this I've sacrificed my forehead and only applied to cheeks and nose...unfortunately it occasionally ouches your lips, but that's better than being blind...
> 
> Have you tried using something such as p20 which isn't meant to come off you like some 'creams' do? This may help to not get in your eyes, however it does smell a bit odd


 
Yeah it seems the sun spray sweaty forehead thing doesn't work when your cycling does it?

Hopefully the headband / buff thing will negate the need for spray there so another lesson learnt.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Yeah it seems the sun spray sweaty forehead thing doesn't work when your cycling does it?
> 
> Hopefully the headband / buff thing will negate the need for spray there so another lesson learnt.


 
I've worn a cap the last two days, a cheeky KOM cap I ordered from Evans with a pair of v. reduced mitts, and that has also helped. To be honest, you should embrace the sweat - dogs would dream of sweating I imagine. (unless that is a fallacy at which point I would like to apologise)


----------



## RWright (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Its not fogging, the sweat is rolling down and stinging my eyes.
> 
> People in the thread I made suggested buffs and bands, but I weould think they would make my head go nuclear? I seem to have a very warm inner body temperature.


 
Living here in NC staying hydrated is very important and I sweat a lot. I hate it in my eyes. I just use a cotton headband or terrycloth headband. Something like basketball or tennis players use. If you sweat as much as I do in the heat you will need to take it off and wring it out ever so often, take off your gloves before you do.  I have some that will absorb so much that they can make my head start hurting from getting tight if I don't wring them out soon enough.  I just found some new ones I like at Walmart for about 3 dollars, they seem to work very well and seem to wick a little better than others I have used, so I don't have to squeeze them out as often. http://franklinsports.com/headband.html
I am not sure if they are available in the UK but I am sure there will be some good ones there too, any of them work, you just might have to wring them out every hour or so if that much, maybe not even at all unless it is really hot. I wear them with or without a helmet. It is a cheap fix to the problem and where I would start and see if it worked for you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jul 2013)

User28924 said:


> First ride
> -with new wheels
> -since coming off my bike a month ago
> 
> ...


 

Good that you are back on your bike! Main thing is that you are able to!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> After yesterdays debacle of me trying to climb mountains and nearly having 2 clipless moments  , today, as I have a couple of days off, I thought lets take things nice and flat, so I got my BSO fixie/single speed (in freewheel mode) Viking out. Well I'm liking singlespeed as I managed 41.04 miles in 3.01.53 if you believe Map My Ride (my phone is not able to use strava), which is my longest distance since getting back to cycling 3 weeks ago and will I be glad when my Spoon Charge saddle comes as my b*m hurts. Tomorrow back on the Cannondale and see if I can beat today's record.
> 
> btw (burnt my bounce)
> 
> T


Viking B.S.O. indeed, I am almost as quick on my Torino as some bikes costing 5x the amount.
And if you missed it here.



Remember this weather guys n girls



http://app.strava.com/activities/65205315


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jul 2013)

Love the pictures Nigel, especially the snow one.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I think several of us have been wondering when you would bite re the Viking. 

I actually totally agree with you by the way. I really think the notion that some riders have that buying a "good" bike will suddenly turn them into faster riders is pretty much crap. Probably get much better return for your money investing in a nicer set of wheels and tyres and just keeping your bike well maintained.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jul 2013)

I'd be happy with a Viking Torino, I nearly went for the Remo before I discovered Decathlon.
I was amazed how many very expensive bikes I scalped on hills when on the shakespeare100 in April, I wrongly assumed only serious cyclists paid out that sort of money on bikes/kit.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'd be happy with a Viking Torino I nearly went for the Remo before I discovered Decathlon.
> I was amazed how many very expensive bikes I scalped on hills when on the shakespeare100 in April, I wrongly assumed only serious cyclists paid out that sort of money on bikes/kit.


So true Brian. The guy I passed the other day had full Bianchi kit on, no doubt a Bianchi bike as well.

As long as you enjoy riding whatever bike you have, and look after it well, it will give you every bit as much pleasure as one costing ten times as much that you are terrified of damaging!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959
I have been busy Mo, just seen it. I agree with you, remember I even run a cheap Acera M.T.B. rear mech on it. It's only a 7sp triple, and can weigh up to 19Kg's, mind most of you know this. Together we have done 7,000 miles this last year, and I guess about another 1,000+ between 2008 and last year. It's gone through several mods in the last year nothing major apart from wheels and bars, the rest mainly gearing, so I could ride whatever I wanted whilst I got fitter, and now it's back at it's original gearing. Most people in this thread have given me wonderful encouragement when I have been wondering if it's been worthwhile, and seen the improvements I have made. 
I have found in certain areas of the hobby/sport there is a certain snobbery (not unlike photography), and people believing a top of the range camera makes you a better photographer,

@BrianEvesham cheers Brian.
@Peter12391 It won't be as hard as when you first started.
@Nomadski thanks for baking.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2013)

Must be this heat, I think I am going to have to go for a half hour lie down before lunch...............is that not what the geriatrics do?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'd be happy with a Viking Torino, I nearly went for the Remo before I discovered Decathlon.
> I was amazed how many very expensive bikes I scalped on hills when on the shakespeare100 in April, I wrongly assumed only serious cyclists paid out that sort of money on bikes/kit.


One thing I have noticed is that they do seem to be producing more bottom end bikes, they did have a carbon pursuit you could get for about £700 I think from Rutland and a Full 501 spec for £479 with carbon forks, they seem to have stopped doing these, and the shifters are all bottom end 2300 7 speeds.


Mo1959 said:


> So true Brian. The guy I passed the other day had full Bianchi kit on, no doubt a Bianchi bike as well.
> 
> As long as you enjoy riding whatever bike you have, and look after it well, it will give you every bit as much pleasure as one costing ten times as much that you are terrified of damaging!


The only people that seem to scalp me these days are serious cyclists, I have over took people on bikes (fair enough they seemed to be only pottering about) but like I was motorised, they guy that over took me last week was only pulling away slowly and it was on an uphill incline (nothing steep) but something I would have had to stop on at least once last year to catch my breath.


----------



## MaxInc (9 Jul 2013)

People spend silly amount of money on everything, I see nothing wrong paying extra on a nicer bike if that makes you feel better but not necessarily faster.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> People spend silly amount of money on everything, I see nothing wrong paying extra on a nicer bike if that makes you feel better but not necessarily faster.


I agree, I wasn't knocking it, just surprised.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> People spend silly amount of money on everything, I see nothing wrong paying extra on a nicer bike if that makes you feel better but not necessarily faster.


I would agree with a bike you feel better on, in how it feels when you ride, I can equate that to camera and handling, my camera is so easy to use over the entry level canons, just two dial to control exposure one shutter the other aperture (in manual, or in a.v. or t.v. one controls the shutter or aperture the other the e.v.), a button and one of the dials to change various aspects, i.e. drive mode, metering mode, precise manual zoom on zoom lenses, a good grip for handling, shooting in raw, you don't need to worry to much about white balance, photo style, sharpness ect. as the name implies it captures all the available data which is then processed in software ( I do understand that others don't have the same software as I do, and these features in camera can be a benefit, but being a bit old school I prefer as much data from the shot as possible) .


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

To be fair, if I had a spare £3,000 I probably would blow it on a bike. Add another £150,000 and it would be an Aston Martin V12 Vantage S!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> To be fair, if I had a spare £3,000 I probably would blow it on a bike. Add another £150,000 and it would be an Aston Martin V12 Vantage S!


I wouldn't, a couple of L series lenses maybe, simple because of the weather proofing and durability, bike components whilst having the same qualities as you pay more, might not give me quite the same return in performance as an l series lens would.
Certainly not an Aston Martin.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> To be fair, if I had a spare £3,000 I probably would blow it on a bike. Add another £150,000 and it would be an Aston Martin V12 Vantage S!


 
If I could afford to blow £150k on a car, I would retire and ride across America with my own personal support team.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If I could afford to blow £150k on a car, I would retire and ride across America with my own personal support team.


 
I could support you in my Aston Martin!

(Just don't get any grease on the upholstery ok?)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I could support you in my Aston Martin!
> 
> (Just don't get any grease on the upholstery ok?)


 
It's a deal


----------



## Mickthemove (9 Jul 2013)

Am i allowed to say i only brought my Boardman team carbon Ltd Edition due to its prettiness firstly and then some decent reviews and a bit of a discount! i have no doubt i would be just as slow on the Triban3 i thunked about in the first place! 
Right, just off to polish my little beauty !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jul 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Am i allowed to say i only brought my Boardman team carbon Ltd Edition due to its prettiness firstly and then some decent reviews and a bit of a discount! i have no doubt i would be just as slow on the Triban3 i thunked about in the first place!
> Right, just off to polish my little beauty !


 

Yes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> 
> I have found in certain areas of the hobby/sport there is a certain snobbery (not unlike photography), and people believing a top of the range camera makes you a better photographer,


 
Yes, a lot of snobbish silly-ness is spouted on many specialist forums. It's very easy to lose sight of what things are about sometimes.

My other passions are climbing, watches and my hifi (or audio system to use today's language) and you should hear some of the nonsense posted on the relevant forums.

I agree that some people see £'s spent on bikes as some sort of passport to instant speed and mega-mileages which is patently not the case.

The marketing people are to blame to an extent - they sell things in terms people can understand eg lightness = more speed = more happiness blah blah blah. Works too! Bit like pixels on cameras as you know - if it's got 16Mpx instead of 5Mpx it must be a better camera! Fact of the matter is that to take a good picture you need the right person using the camera. I have a niece who does not have a lot of money and is a dead keen photographer. She does a lot of portrait and candid work mainly on a little Lumix compact and a battered old DSLR someone gave her. She is really good and last year she got three small commissions which really gave her a boost. This year she has half a dozen jobs booked in and she is chuffed to bits!


----------



## boybiker (9 Jul 2013)

I've been trying to get my mileage up for this silly strava challenge so I've taken a longer trip to and from work to boost my mileage. I'm finding some new ways to and from work which is good too as they are on country lanes compared to the busy A road I have been communing on. My average speed has really dropped off because of the increased mileage and hills  hopefully it will come back soon!

http://app.strava.com/activities/65869299


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've been trying to get my mileage up for this silly strava challenge so I've taken a longer trip to and from work to boost my mileage. I'm finding some new ways to and from work which is good too as they are on country lanes compared to the busy A road I have been communing on. My average speed has really dropped off because of the increased mileage and hills  hopefully it will come back soon!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65869299


It's not just me then. I have noticed my speed tailing off too but, like you, I have been doing more miles with more climbing and it has been incredibly warm too so a bit energy sapping.

.........and I just got of these "Oh, oh you have lost your QOM by 5 seconds" emails. Now I am going to have to go and try and get it back at some point


----------



## boybiker (9 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> .........and I just got of these "Oh, oh you have lost your QOM by 5 seconds" emails. Now I am going to have to go and try and get it back at some point


 
I wouldn't mind having a few to loose  .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've been trying to get my mileage up for this silly strava challenge *so I've taken a longer trip to and from work to boost my mileage*. I'm finding some new ways to and from work which is good too as they are on country lanes compared to the busy A road I have been communing on. My average speed has really dropped off because of the increased mileage and hills  hopefully it will come back soon!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/65869299





Mo1959 said:


> *It's not just me then*. I have noticed my speed tailing off too but, like you, I have been doing more miles with more climbing and it has been incredibly warm too so a bit energy sapping.
> 
> .........and I just got of these "Oh, oh you have lost your QOM by 5 seconds" emails. Now I am going to have to go and try and get it back at some point


 
Me as well, I've commuted just shy of 124 miles these last two days. I only live 5 miles from work, I think I need a new map.


----------



## AndyPeace (9 Jul 2013)

You guys are quick! Before I even managed to make my comute private, already a couple of kudos  The KOM on the ride was false, corupt elevation from weather/time created a cat 4 climb next to the local school. Would be a little leathal as a strava segment,being a shared use path running next to a school, nursery, 2 children's parks, a pub and a community centre, so I flagged the segment. Saw my first tandem in the wild today too. I was quite sursrised by the size difference between the riders ( Dad and son, maybe 8/9yrs old) but they were belting along with beaming smiles.


----------



## MOI (9 Jul 2013)

Sorry if I have insulted a few people about me calling my Viking Fixi a BSO, well of today she is no longer a BSO, her SPD pedals arrived and she will now be called a bumb number (until her Charge Spoon arrives), only managed a tad over 6 miles today as my backside was still hurting from yesterday so in my great (or not so) wisdom I decide to walk a half marathon, as this is a cycling forum I won't bore you of the 10 mile stop at a local watering hole  , surffice to say 3 Magners in this hot weather does hinder ones progress . Still tomorrows another day and what with being on the late shift I will get out on one of my bikes and do a few miles..

T


----------



## stevey (9 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I really think the notion that some riders have that buying a "good" bike will suddenly turn them into faster riders is pretty much crap.


 
You wanna tell that to some peeps around here, Majority of cyclists here have full pro race kit top end pro bikes (upwards of 5,000) and still they go no faster than me on my liittle ol raleigh .

But then there are some that are super fast, but most are not.


----------



## DaveyM (9 Jul 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Right, just off to polish my little beauty !


 
Don't do it  especially the night before...wait are we talking about the same thing here


----------



## MaxInc (9 Jul 2013)

I started something a different today since I just finished reading another cycling book  I thought I'd try to see how hard intervals can be by following one of the plans put in place by some famous coach  (never heard of him personally but my sport culture is pretty limited TBH) ... Well as I found out, they're not hard as I though, they are bloody painful  but ... enjoyable in a weird masochistic way.

Basically I did 15m in Z2 followed by 10m in Z3 with by 5 minute rest followed by 3 x 5m in Z4 with 5m rest between intervals. Since pedalling this hard tends to get too fast for dealing with traffic in a safe and responsible manner  , I went for a small hill which I've done some time ago in 12:18 minutes.

Now this is where it gets interesting, 1st Z4 interval I managed to about half way through, 2nd I did it in 7:02 and the last interval was down to 6:20 and PR. To be honest I would have expected the performance to decrease as I got more and more tired after each interval but the opposite has happened which is very interesting to say the least. Second point was that I don't feel exhausted or hungry at all, if anything a bit more energised.

Will see how I feel tomorrow but I'm looking forward to trying some more of these.

Just in case you might be interesting, this is the book, very easy read in plain english, aimed at beginners. Covers bike training, nutrition, indoor training and weights. http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1605294063


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc Just ignore my question on your Strava page. You have answered my query in your post. 

Glad you enjoyed your intervals. You must be a bit of a masochist in this heat.


----------



## Paul Gee (9 Jul 2013)

Well, I dusted off my old Raleigh tourer a couple of months ago and started getting some healthy exercise riding round a local reservoir. Very popular area with cyclists and I was impressed by them all. Being 65 and recently retired with some time on my hands I have persevered and now feel a lot fitter and can 'push on' a bit more.

Today I got a little trip computer and the result of my big effort: 17 miles at an average of 13.7mph. I weighed my bike and it is 15kg - if I invested in a more suitable road bike at say 10 or 11kg does anyone know what effect that would have on my times?

Cheers Paul


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> Sorry if I have insulted a few people about me calling my Viking Fixi a BSO, well of today she is no longer a BSO, her SPD pedals arrived and she will now be called a bumb number (until her Charge Spoon arrives), only managed a tad over 6 miles today as my backside was still hurting from yesterday so in my great (or not so) wisdom I decide to walk a half marathon, as this is a cycling forum I won't bore you of the 10 mile stop at a local watering hole  , surffice to say 3 Magners in this hot weather does hinder ones progress . Still tomorrows another day and what with being on the late shift I will get out on one of my bikes and do a few miles..
> 
> T


Only pulling your leg, it's ok, I just find it a pain kitting it for wet weather, or rather the sun as it usually means taking everything off (not clothes before anyone pipes up) as it's usually wetter than dryer in this country.


MaxInc said:


> I started something a different today since I just finished reading another cycling book  I thought I'd try to see how hard intervals can be by following one of the plans put in place by some famous coach  (never heard of him personally but my sport culture is pretty limited TBH) ... Well as I found out, they're not hard as I though, they are bloody painful  but ... enjoyable in a weird masochistic way.
> 
> Basically I did 15m in Z2 followed by 10m in Z3 with by 5 minute rest followed by 3 x 5m in Z4 with 5m rest between intervals. Since pedalling this hard tends to get too fast for dealing with traffic in a safe and responsible manner  , I went for a small hill which I've done some time ago in 12:18 minutes.
> 
> ...


It's simply your body as got into rhythm to deliver blood to the muscles, the rest between intervals allows the blood cells to exchange co2 for o2 at a greater rate, so the next time you work hard there is more o2 but is delivered quicker as you are already working. If my understanding is corrected, though someone will put me right i am sure.
I find I work best from about 10 miles on, by which time my body is functioning better, mind you a lot of runs end about that distance.
I am still a little sore from Saturday, which surprises me really, so apart from a run out to get new tubes yesterday I haven't been out, and the flats on Sunday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I agree that some people see £'s spent on bikes as some sort of passport to instant speed and *mega-mileages* which is patently not the case.
> 
> !


The only way of getting these is to cycle, as we all know.


----------



## RWright (10 Jul 2013)

Paul Gee said:


> Well, I dusted off my old Raleigh tourer a couple of months ago and started getting some healthy exercise riding round a local reservoir. Very popular area with cyclists and I was impressed by them all. Being 65 and recently retired with some time on my hands I have persevered and now feel a lot fitter and can 'push on' a bit more.
> 
> Today I got a little trip computer and the result of my big effort: 17 miles at an average of 13.7mph. I weighed my bike and it is 15kg - if I invested in a more suitable road bike at say 10 or 11kg does anyone know what effect that would have on my times?
> 
> Cheers Paul


 
I am about 2 mph faster on my drop bar bike than on my Townie, the Townie probably isn't quite as fast as a tourer though, but weighs about the same. I would say about 2 though, because I think if I really pushed things on both bikes I would probably be even a little faster than +2 on the drop bar bike.


----------



## RWright (10 Jul 2013)

Sunday while I was riding I saw some nice bikes going slow myself. The guy that scalped me was just easing along, he had the body of a pro rider, you could just tell by looking at him that he was putting down the power. He didn't blow by me or anything, he was polite and we exchanged good mornings and then he pretty much was gone.  I did see a lot of aero bars on bikes, most were going really slow, I figured it might be some new training thing. 

I also saw something I forgot to mention, I saw two bikes sort of like a recumbent but they were pedaling with their arms, going pretty slowly with a regular bike following them. It was pretty wild. I didn't go the particular part of the route I wanted to because they were going down it. I thought they might be handicapped or something and I didn't want to be scalping handicapped people on Sunday morning. It just seemed like the wrong thing to do. 

I did a little longer than normal ride today. I wanted to check out the 100 km route that they do the local animal shelter charity ride on. I am going to score this ride as a character builder.  The wind had me in every direction, it was kind of warm, the route was just up and down the whole time it seemed like, nothing brutal to climb but just constantly changing with some of the road surfaces being the rough buzzy finish. It was cloudy most of the day but I only got rained on lightly near the end. I took the wrong turn once and it cost me an uphill ride of about a half mile, wasn't so bad when I realized it and cam back to the course but by this time I was beat. There was a road closure with a detour on part of the route. I went thru anyway, it was the Strava thing to do, I get home and load the ride and don't even see the segment listed. I wanted to compare my most likely slowest time ever with others. The place I stopped for lunch was over priced and my burger was dry. I dropped the chain making stupid shifts, twice.

The historic colonial era revolutionary war house I stopped at, called the House in the Horseshoe, was ok but not what I expected. I had been there a long time ago and there were some great views, now they are growing corn around it, and the corn was pretty tall. I was not able to see the river that makes a horseshoe shape around the hill the house sits on.  I did get a few pictures of the house with bullet holes in it. As well as a few inside too, but with the way things went today they will probably be terrible, I haven't checked them yet. 

About the only good thing I can say about today's ride is I didn't get hit by a car or truck. The drivers were excellent for the most part. Sorry to make my ride sound like so much fun but everyone has a bad day sometimes. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

First commute this week, lovely morning I left slightly later than i usually do so more cyclists and cars, but nothing too major, looks like I upped my average speed and time we shall see how tonight runs, if the slightly higher temperatue makes a difference on the return route  seems my bluetooth cadence monitor needs adjusting as it's not showing any readings!

there was one thing that stuck out as well, as i was slightly later than usual more cyclists I got to experience just how many cyclists rlj, i reckon it was in the high 90's % wise.. reckon me and two others stopped at each light hah 

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 10 Jul 2013 06:10:11
Ride Time: 37:01
Distance: 9.16 miles
Average Speed: 14.86 mph
Fastest Speed: 23.60 mph
Ascent: 725 feet
Descent: 568 feet
Average Heart Rate: 139 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 163 bpm
Average Cadence: 0 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 0 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## Goldcoast (10 Jul 2013)

First ride since getting back from holiday couple of days ago and legs hurt  but just glad to have got out as I have felt a bit "meh" towards cycling due to seeing a pedestrian mowed down outside our house, very grim  driver didn't even brake. Allegedly an alcoholic who was arrested on suspicion of drink driving.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> First commute this week, lovely morning I left slightly later than i usually do so more cyclists and cars, but nothing too major, looks like I upped my average speed and time we shall see how tonight runs, if the slightly higher temperatue makes a difference on the return route  seems my bluetooth cadence monitor needs adjusting as it's not showing any readings!
> 
> there was one thing that stuck out as well, as i was slightly later than usual more cyclists I got to experience just how many cyclists *rlj, i reckon it was in the high 90's %* wise.. reckon me and two others stopped at each light hah
> 
> ...


Never seen this amount, and people wonder why we have a bad reputation.
Good avg in traffic.


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never seen this amount, and people wonder why we have a bad reputation.
> Good avg in traffic.


 
in all honesty not much traffic even though I was slightly later, i think they only reason I noticed the rljs more was because I hit every red light this morning, where as normally they are green, but from the top of leytonestone high road all the way onto the mile end road, it was just one red light after another, i actually don't mind i get to drink and take a breather


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> First ride since getting back from holiday couple of days ago and legs hurt  but just glad to have got out as *I have felt a bit "meh" towards cycling due to seeing a pedestrian mowed down* outside our house, very grim  driver didn't even brake. Allegedly an alcoholic who was arrested on suspicion of drink driving.


Life is a risk.
If that is the case, he/she will be looking at time, I was fortunate I didn't hurt anyone, or rather they were, even so I paid dearly for it and quite rightly so, it took time, but I managed to stop drinking, I still have the issues that caused the drinking, but I try and manage the down moods better, i.e. cycling.
I hope the pedestrian is ok.
I seem to be running a gauntlet in recent weeks, nearly been toasted 4 or 5 times, last time on Monday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> in all honesty not much traffic even though I was slightly later, i think they only reason I noticed the rljs more was because I hit every red light this morning, where as normally they are green, but from the top of leytonestone high road all the way onto the mile end road, it was just one red light after another, *i actually don't mind i get to drink and take a breather*


This is what they don't realise. I made a delivery on the The Mile End Rd once, got a ticket for it too, mind I had informed the company I couldn't drop anywhere else, so I didn't have to pay.


----------



## SamC (10 Jul 2013)

I saw lots of red light jumpers yesterday too. More jumped the lights than stopped at them to be honest, which is infuriating. The ones who hover in the middle of the junction are most irritating. Either stop at the line or go through the light, don't just hover there in the jaws of death! 

I forced myself to do 32 miles yesterday, although all I really wanted to do was lie on the sofa. This nice weather is too good to pass up. It felt slow but I went 2 miles further in 5 minutes less than last time so perhaps not. 

I think it was my first cycle in rush hour proper, so I had to do my first bit of filtering. I really need to relax my death-grip on the handlebars in traffic. I cling on for dear life when I’m stressed and my thumbs are aching as a reminder. Audi drivers and Range Rover drivers have a strange idea of what constitutes passing a cyclist safely though, don't they?


----------



## RWright (10 Jul 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> First ride since getting back from holiday couple of days ago and legs hurt  but just glad to have got out as I have felt a bit "meh" towards cycling due to seeing a pedestrian mowed down outside our house, very grim  driver didn't even brake. Allegedly an alcoholic who was arrested on suspicion of drink driving.


 
That would be a shock to the system to see something like that. Good luck getting back out riding, just go when you are comfortable to start with. I have seen a couple of disturbing things while riding. I won't get into them on here, they would be a little too graphic, but they did not involve humans getting hurt. Sometimes we all get unlucky and see things we have to live with for the rest of our lives but it will hopefully become a little more tolerable with time.


----------



## RWright (10 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Life is a risk.
> If that is the case, he/she will be looking at time, I was fortunate I didn't hurt anyone, or rather they were, even so I paid dearly for it and quite rightly so, it took time, but I managed to stop drinking, I still have the issues that caused the drinking, but I try and manage the down moods better, i.e. cycling.
> I hope the pedestrian is ok.
> I seem to be running a gauntlet in recent weeks, nearly been toasted 4 or 5 times, last time on Monday.


 
I made a very stupid move on my last ride, I jumped a red light on a wide intersection that rarely has traffic on it. I saw the car trigger it to go green for them but I kept going slowly thru it. The vehicle went through it very slowly causing me to have to hesitate. During this time some girl had exited the highway like a bat out of hell, I was unclipping to go to the island in the middle but the girl managed to bring the car to a complete stop, on wet roads and then motioned me to pass in front of her even though she had the green light, she was even smiling, it was a great piece of driving, all totally controlled. I was really impressed.

I did apologize and thank her as I went through.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2013)

Afternoon all.

22.15 miles / 13.64 mph av' / 1390' climbing - chose a hilly-ish route even though it was very humid here today. 

Bit of a lower av' speed than of late but there was one whopping great hill (well I think it is) that climbs 630' in 1.4 miles. I was panting like a dog most of the way up. In truth I was *Pretty Blooming Chuffed* to get up this. I have given myself a Gold Star for effort.

Had a nice shower and all is well with the world.

One more ride planned this week and then off to Snowdon for long hill walking day on Sunday.

Stay safe all.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Well done on that hill. Sounds a toughie. I think we just have to be pleased with our own achievements and try not to compare with others too much. I just lost one of my QOM, s that I was very proud of  However, to put it into perspective, the rider that took it is a member of the Perth United Cycling Club and regularly enters races, time trials, hill climbs, etc! I think her average for the ride was 19mph. How do you compete with that! Answer, you can't so just have to be happy with what you can do I suppose.


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 I think your right, i use strava to see how well my fitness is improving, very rarely do i actually check to see if i am competing with anyone 

coming into the wharf this morning there is a short road up 4 other riders got up on their feet and bombed it, felt like a strava moment i just sat back and relaxed hah


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2013)

I only compete against myself, though I am having to compete against myself a bit more this week as there is this annoying Scottish lady who keeps topping the Powerbar challenge table


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I only compete against myself, though I am having to compete against myself a bit more this week as there is this annoying Scottish lady who keeps topping the Powerbar challenge table


Ha, ha. Keeping the miles going seems to be my strength rather than speed. I suppose I should be happy that I can at least manage that  My forte would probably be touring or something where I can just plod along mile after mile.

In saying that, have to admit I have been pretty heavy legged the last couple of days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Keeping the miles going seems to be my strength rather than speed. I suppose I should be happy that I can at least manage that  My forte would probably be touring or something where I can just plod along mile after mile.
> 
> In saying that, have to admit I have been pretty heavy legged the last couple of days.


You need some time off , endurance is a great thing Mo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @SpokeyDokey Well done on that hill. Sounds a toughie. I think we just have to be pleased with our own achievements and try not to compare with others too much. I just lost one of my QOM, s that I was very proud of  However, to put it into perspective, the rider that took it is a member of the Perth United Cycling Club and regularly enters races, time trials, hill climbs, etc! I think her average for the ride was 19mph. How do you compete with that! Answer, you can't so just have to be happy with what you can do I suppose.


 

Thanks for your kind words Mo. 

Yes- I only compete with myself these days; mainly from a how slowly am I decaying perspective.  I'm in the mountains quite a lot and I have a few test routes that I do now and again just to see how I compare to ahem....quite a while back! I console myself by the fact that if I put foot to floor I can leave most people for dead in the hills even in my 6th decade - the sad pleasures of an older fella!

I have a bit of a problem at the moment with my heart rate. I have Graves Disease (in essence an over-active thyroid) for which radiation treatment is scheduled in the very near future. I produce around 12 times the maximum normal does of thyroxine which apart from making me a stroppy git if I do not take my med's (32 tab's a day!) makes my heart run at warp speed - this is not good! Esp' as I only have a finite amount of the blooming things!

So I have to take beta-blockers which is good but these suppress my heart rate which is a bit like turning off a couple of cylinders of an engine ergo my body wants to go and it could go but it can't!

Mind you, very small beer compared to what some poor souls have to endure - my lovely S-I-L is in for her third dose of chemo' next week and her attitude humbles me - I best shut up now.


----------



## boybiker (10 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Me as well,* I've commuted just shy of 124 miles* these last two days. I only live 5 miles from work, I think I need a new map.


 
 Great mileage! I need to up my game and make my legs stop moaning about the extra miles... and Yalding blood hill!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey So sorry to hear about your health problem and even more so, that of your sister-in-law. It is indeed humbling to hear what others are going through. The older I get I find myself just living from day to day and enjoying the moment. We don't know what's around the corner as they say.

Lost my mum to cancer and it is not nice to watch someone go through treatment. Sorry couldn't seem to pm you but feel free to pm me if you ever feel the need to offload. Take care.


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

Well my return home was less enjoyable, hit most red lights, head wind and a wind from the left from the office to my front door, on top of that it's toasty 

so decided to alter my route and try and slight addition, which was nice as i pootled along and then came down a lovely fast stretch!

Route: To Home
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 10 Jul 2013 17:16:06
Ride Time: 48:11
Distance: 10.42 miles
Average Speed: 12.98 mph
Fastest Speed: 26.27 mph
Ascent: 564 feet
Descent: 1060 feet
Average Heart Rate: 151 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 166 bpm
Average Cadence: 67 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 148 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


all in all feel kin shagged ;-)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Great mileage! I need to up my game and make my legs stop moaning about the extra miles... and Yalding blood hill!


 
To be fair most of it is flat. I went and did 10 miles at dinner time and I only climbed 74 feet!


----------



## lesley_x (10 Jul 2013)

Hi guys! I'm not strictly a newbie but I'm getting back into it after a long period of illness. My measly 5.5 mile ride today is a huge victory for me after everything my poor body has been through! 

My average appears to be down to 7-8mph from what used to be 15-17mph before I got sick. Still, I'm trying to concern myself with statistics too much and just enjoy cycling again and being well enough to do it!


----------



## Smotyn (10 Jul 2013)

Well guys here it is.... the new (not so new OH bike is now mine!) New bike. Picked it up this evening. 






This is the one I have had to bin.





Havent had the guts to get on it yet. But will soon as will have no choice on sunday lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2013)

lesley_x said:


> Hi guys! I'm not strictly a newbie but I'm getting back into it after a long period of illness. My measly 5.5 mile ride today is a huge victory for me after everything my poor body has been through!
> 
> My average appears to be down to 7-8mph from what used to be 15-17mph before I got sick. Still, I'm trying to concern myself with statistics too much and just enjoy cycling again and being well enough to do it!


 

Welcome - do keep us up to speed (pun intended) with your progress!


----------



## Ciar (10 Jul 2013)

lesley_x said:


> Hi guys! I'm not strictly a newbie but I'm getting back into it after a long period of illness. My measly 5.5 mile ride today is a huge victory for me after everything my poor body has been through!
> 
> My average appears to be down to 7-8mph from what used to be 15-17mph before I got sick. Still, I'm trying to concern myself with statistics too much and just enjoy cycling again and being well enough to do it!


 
keep it up mate, soon you will be fully recovered and back into the swing again


----------



## Smotyn (10 Jul 2013)

lesley_x said:


> Hi guys! I'm not strictly a newbie but I'm getting back into it after a long period of illness. My measly 5.5 mile ride today is a huge victory for me after everything my poor body has been through!
> 
> My average appears to be down to 7-8mph from what used to be 15-17mph before I got sick. Still, I'm trying to concern myself with statistics too much and just enjoy cycling again and being well enough to do it!



Good for you do try to just enjoy it after all that is what it is all about the rest will come good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Smotyn (10 Jul 2013)

Ok all my bits are now back where I like them bit ocd about stuff like that. Not been so nervous about gettng on a bike since I learnt as a kid lol will let you know how I get on!


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2013)

Some great progress guys

@Ciar dealing with rlj is a real bug bear of mine. Whenever I'm cycling home there's always at least 1 at a set of lights where you would have to be stupid to run them. Personally I will cut out a red light if possible, there is one set I can avoid by cutting into a carpark and then after walking across a pavement I'm on the road I would be after 2 sets of light, very beneficial. I will admit to running some rl though, there is one set next to a park which will don't recognise if someone is there or not, so can go red even though the person has already crossed


----------



## stevey (10 Jul 2013)

I am glad i am seeing results in my fitness nearly the same time to work as coming home only a couple of mins difference

http://app.strava.com/activities/66167472

http://app.strava.com/activities/66167470


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> I am glad i am seeing results in my fitness nearly the same time to work as coming home only a couple of mins difference
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66167472
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66167470


 
It's downhill all the way home!


----------



## stevey (10 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's downhill all the way home!


 
Got a hill at the beginning of it,  and its kinda flatish the rest of the way... .....


----------



## DaveyM (10 Jul 2013)

A quick 11 miles yesterday and a steady 11 miles today. I have been enjoying it more than ever recently.

You all continue to impress, some serious miles for "newbies"


----------



## Smotyn (10 Jul 2013)

Well just did 5.19 miles in 28.5 minutes at av 10.9 mph everything is aching now as different again lol but soo much better on my knees and hips. Hands are very dead which is making typing this interesting but I expected to that as both shoulders are knackered from prevoius injuries and now it is just that little bit oonger to reach. I now have a little faith that I might actually be able to do this


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Well just did 5.19 miles in 28.5 minutes at av 10.9 mph everything is aching now as different again lol but soo much better on my knees and hips. Hands are very dead which is making typing this interesting but I expected to that as both shoulders are knackered from prevoius injuries and now it is just that little bit oonger to reach. I now have a little faith that I might actually be able to do this


 
Have you got any gloves? There's an event at everyone's favourite continental supermarché this week


----------



## madferret (10 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have you got any gloves? There's an event at everyone's favourite continental supermarché this week


 
Gloves are a must, my hands were the most sore thing (still are, but they help a lot). Not been cycling since Friday as it was my birthday weekend, followed by the actual event, followed by recovery.......

Well been lurking a bit and admiring everyone's progress, which inspired me to go for my first 50 miler this evening, got tbh and admit that I didn't take enough fluids which was stupid and had nothing left for last 10 miles or so, but without a support team, well I had to get home! 

So here it is, pretty buzzed up right now, this looked a loooooong way off a month ago!

http://app.strava.com/activities/66172764

Well done all on progress, despite health issues etc, it really does spur me on to do more and be grateful.

Stay safe


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2013)

@madferret. Well done. You are making great progress. You've probably done your first 50 sooner than most of us.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Gloves are a must, my hands were the most sore thing (still are, but they help a lot). Not been cycling since Friday as it was my birthday weekend, followed by the actual event, followed by recovery.......
> 
> Well been lurking a bit and admiring everyone's progress, which inspired me to go for my first 50 miler this evening, got tbh and admit that I didn't take enough fluids which was stupid and had nothing left for last 10 miles or so, but without a support team, well I had to get home!
> 
> ...


 
Great work! I can't remember the last time I did a decent ride like that! I've done loads of shorter ones recently, seems like a good idea with the light nights


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey - Great work on the hill, always great getting to the top of a challenging hill. Even better going back down it! Sorry to hear about your situation (32 tabs per day is mad!) and your in law.



lesley_x said:


> Hi guys! I'm not strictly a newbie but I'm getting back into it after a long period of illness. My measly 5.5 mile ride today is a huge victory for me after everything my poor body has been through!
> 
> My average appears to be down to 7-8mph from what used to be 15-17mph before I got sick. Still, I'm trying to concern myself with statistics too much and just enjoy cycling again and being well enough to do it!


 
Just ride, and ride some more when you want to. Those numbers will rise over time, but its always useful to have the start recorded so you can always see what progress you have made. Baby steps.



Smotyn said:


> Well just did 5.19 miles in 28.5 minutes at av 10.9 mph everything is aching now as different again lol but soo much better on my knees and hips. Hands are very dead which is making typing this interesting but I expected to that as both shoulders are knackered from prevoius injuries and now it is just that little bit oonger to reach. I now have a little faith that I might actually be able to do this


 
Definitely get some cycling gloves with some gel padding on them. Good safety measure and will make your hands much more comfortable during and after your ride.



madferret said:


> Gloves are a must, my hands were the most sore thing (still are, but they help a lot). Not been cycling since Friday as it was my birthday weekend, followed by the actual event, followed by recovery.......
> 
> Well been lurking a bit and admiring everyone's progress, which inspired me to go for my first 50 miler this evening, got tbh and admit that I didn't take enough fluids which was stupid and had nothing left for last 10 miles or so, but without a support team, well I had to get home!
> 
> ...


 
Great work getting your half century, another box ticked! That metric century is looking at you funny....

Went out for my first night ride this evening, helping @themosquitoking test his lights prior to his London to Brighton night ride. Had a fun steady ride round and up to the city and back, forgot to start the Garmin until we had got to Tescos but hey ho.

Speed wasn't really a target, more just getting out. I did learn my buff is more adaptable than WD40 today, and my Moon Comet light doesn't cut it as a solo light to see, or last beyond 2 and a half hours on the normal light setting!!

Was fun not pushing too hard , or battling with too much traffic, save for Brixton.

http://app.strava.com/dashboard


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jul 2013)

Its great to see everyone putting in some miles despite the heatwave (28 degrees C down south ) & well done @madferret on your first 50, nice one..

Been to busy working myself but did manage a quickie last night before a nice cold banana split!!
http://app.strava.com/activities/66133198


----------



## SamC (11 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Gloves are a must, my hands were the most sore thing (still are, but they help a lot). Not been cycling since Friday as it was my birthday weekend, followed by the actual event, followed by recovery.......
> 
> Well been lurking a bit and admiring everyone's progress, which inspired me to go for my first 50 miler this evening, got tbh and admit that I didn't take enough fluids which was stupid and had nothing left for last 10 miles or so, but without a support team, well I had to get home!
> 
> ...


 
Well done  . Yours is a longer but not entirely dissimilar route to mine (http://app.strava.com/activities/65868584). I almost went to Warrington but didn't know if I'd make it back! Next time!


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2013)

SamC said:


> Well done  . Yours is a longer but not entirely dissimilar route to mine (http://app.strava.com/activities/65868584). I almost went to Warrington but didn't know if I'd make it back! Next time!


 
I only just made it back! 

Just looked and the routes are almost identical lol. We have some good shared tracks in Manchester, have your tried the Middlewood way? Runs from Marple to Macclesfield, did it here http://app.strava.com/activities/64900087

I wasn't aiming to do 50, but I want to ride to close friend in Chester soon and wanted to sort out a route, I have almost done it half way from Chester, so I confident now that I can do it!

Good to see someone else from Manchester


----------



## SamC (11 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> I only just made it back!
> 
> Just looked and the routes are almost identical lol. We have some good shared tracks in Manchester, have your tried the Middlewood way? Runs from Marple to Macclesfield, did it here http://app.strava.com/activities/64900087
> 
> ...


 
That route looks great, I'll definitely give it a go, thanks! I didn't know any of these trails existed until this year and I've lived in Manchester for 9 years . It's really nice to get out and see a bit of countryside. Living and working in the city is a bit claustrophobic at times!

Chester seems like a really long way away, but like you said, you've already cycled further than that! I'd like to cycle to North Wales to see a friend - I remember when I first got my bike the thought of cycling the 11 miles from Rhyl train station to her house seemed like a lot and now I'm considering 75 miles!


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2013)

If you get on the canal in Manchester and head for Ashton-under-Lyne, you can be up in the hills in no time, I need to get braver and do some proper hills, canals have the advantage of locks rather than large ascents! Its a nice route up to Standedge tunnel in Diggle (few steps in Stalybridge and the canal disappears oddly in Ashton at Asda!).

Metric century is my next target, but will probably do to Chester first, if I feel good that day may just add onto the journey to do it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 take a break! 70 miles today! Well done


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 take a break! 70 miles today! Well done


 
@Mo1959 beginning to think that the 1959 is your weekly mileage and nothing to do with years


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jul 2013)

Mechanical newbie progress;

I have a work stand ! Now I can do all those little jobs with ease. It's very sturdy and from Lidl's Cycle sale today.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 take a break! 70 miles today! Well done


Thanks guys.  Not sure I will do that again any time soon. Hills plus distance are kind of hard work! If I go out tomorrow I think it will be half that distance and as flat as I can make it.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jul 2013)

Today's progress is not in terms of miles done, but the advent of me + new road bike + new spd shoes finally arrived = me attempting a spin down the road and back practising clipping in and unclipping. All went splendidly well until right at the end when I unclipped the left, but then concentrated so hard on getting the right one unclipped that I nearly went over 
For the forseeable future, Mr Hop and myself have decided that my cycle helmet is not optional


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Mechanical newbie progress;
> 
> I have a work stand ! Now I can do all those little jobs with ease. It's very sturdy and from Lidl's Cycle sale today.


 
Same stand as mine. I read somewhere that you should clamp the bike on the seat post and not on the frame? Your grass needs some water on it


----------



## boybiker (11 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Same stand as mine. I read somewhere that you should clamp the bike on the seat post and not on the frame? Your grass needs some water on it



You can clamp via the seat post so you don't foul the rear brake cables. Just be careful if you have a carbon post as you can crack them apparently. I've not had a problem with my carbon post.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

Yes, clamp using the seat post Brian


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Yes, clamp using the seat post Brian



If the stand clamp is similar design to the Aldi one, I don't think they are intend to clamp by the seat post. The Aldi one is pretty soft and bends and flexes when the bike is not perfectly balanced, it may work with a lightweight road bike but it will most certainly break with a heavier MTB.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> If the stand clamp is similar design to the Aldi one, I don't think they are intend to clamp by the seat post. The Aldi one is pretty soft and bends and flexes when the bike is not perfectly balanced, it may work with a lightweight road bike but it will most certainly break with a heavier MTB.



Bit dodgy clamping with the cables there though?


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jul 2013)

It's a clever layout that doesn't clamp the cables on the TTube, will try out the seat post see how that fares.
Cheers.


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jul 2013)

There's a channel to run the cable so it doesn't get squeezed. I've returned mine and got something more solid from Decathlon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> The Aldi one is pretty soft and bends and flexes when the bike is not perfectly balanced, it may work with a lightweight road bike but it will most certainly break with a heavier MTB.


30kg max load for this Lidl stand, so even @Nigelnaturist fully loaded bike should be ok!


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> 30kg max load for this Lidl stand, so even @Nigelnaturist fully loaded bike should be ok!



Aldi's advertised at 30kg too but when I removed the fork and front wheel from my 15kg MTB, the clamp pried open from the twisting force of the unbalanced frame. Bike was clamped by the top tube just as yours in the pic.


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Aldi's advertised at 30kg too but when I removed the fork and front wheel from my 15kg MTB, the clamp pried open from the twisting force of the unbalanced frame. Bike was clamped by the top tube just as yours in the pic.


 
You're not supposed to be on the bike.......


----------



## RWright (11 Jul 2013)

I have a stand very similar to Brian's. I just wrap a small towel around the top tube and clamp it there. I am too lazy to remove and put back the saddle bag and pepper spray on the seat post every time I put the bike on the stand. I just don't press the brake lever.

Just saw max's comment, about removing heavy forks and such. Working on heavier bikes I do make sure things are very tight. On my drop bar bikes I don't have much trouble with things shifting.


----------



## RWright (11 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks guys.  Not sure I will do that again any time soon. Hills plus distance are kind of hard work! If I go out tomorrow I think it will be half that distance and as flat as I can make it.


 
I happened to notice a different bike on that ride. How was it?


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Aldi's advertised at 30kg too but when I removed the fork and front wheel from my 15kg MTB, the clamp pried open from the twisting force of the unbalanced frame. Bike was clamped by the top tube just as yours in the pic.


Glad I went to Lidl then.  

This is a beast of a bike but it still held it rock steady. It did just hold on the top tube but I wasn't happy so went for the seat post.


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2013)

Chains a bit slack.......


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Chains a bit slack.......


That's the least of its problems, it weighs a ton, well not literally but almost.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I happened to notice a different bike on that ride. How was it?


It takes more of the buzz out of the roads but still haven't changed the saddle so was getting a bit uncomfortable in the nether regions!


----------



## NickJ95GB (11 Jul 2013)

15.4 miles including a 16% hill lasting 1/3 of a mile, followed by a series of quite small hills, and a 3.5 mile sprint at the end in 54 minutes, average nearly 17. Quite happy with it. Probably shouldn't be on considering my elbow was fractured nearly 4 weeks ago!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2013)

There's nothing to stop a eg dustbin being placed under the front wheel to take the weight off the seat tube etc if the job in hand does not require the front wheel to be spun.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2013)

re: Lidl stands, when clamping on the top tube, how do you get anywhere near cables? Don't all of your rearward cables run along the downtube?


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2013)

Lots of great progress again, I think @Mo1959 should be locked up for a bit so we can try and match her daily progress over a week.
Below are last 3 rides, one spin from last night...and then both ways to work after some idiot watched his train leave the station from the platform...
http://app.strava.com/activities/66165764
http://app.strava.com/activities/66270766
http://app.strava.com/activities/66339560


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> re: Lidl stands, when clamping on the top tube, how do you get anywhere near cables? Don't all of your rearward cables run along the downtube?


Both my road bikes, the rear brake cable runs under the top tube so last time I used my stand I clamped on the seat post.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Both my road bikes, the rear brake cable runs under the top tube so last time I used my stand I clamped on the seat post.


 
I'm going to look at mine now, maybe I'm going mad

edit: until now I had never noticed this cable. What a plonker


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm going to look at mine now, maybe I'm going mad
> 
> edit: until now I had never noticed this cable. What a plonker


Ah well, what with missing the train that's twice today you've been a plonker then  Must be the heat!


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah well, what with missing the train that's twice today you've been a plonker then  Must be the heat!


 
I only missed the train because my mum hadn't ironed me a shirt so I needed to do it...to be honest I think I might cycle in again, it wasn't that bad after all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> re: Lidl stands, when clamping on the top tube, how do you get anywhere near cables? Don't all of your rearward cables run along the downtube?


 

All mine run on the top of the top tube.


----------



## RWright (11 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It takes more of the buzz out of the roads but still haven't changed the saddle so was getting a bit uncomfortable in the nether regions!


 
Sounds like my Synapse vs. My 2.3. The Trek has the better saddle but the Synapse takes away some of the road buzz. I think I will have to put the seat from my Trek on the Synapse or buy another seat like it for the Synapse to get it like I want it. I can't find the Saddle like it on sale anywhere and just my luck they are expensive.


----------



## morrisman (11 Jul 2013)

So today went thusly:

Lidl's early for lycra
Charge Spoon arrived in post
Charge Spoon fitted whilst using my Aldi Bike Stand
Test ride of new saddle whilst wearing new Lidl lycra
Fiddled around with saddle height and lowered handle bars - all feels much nicer.
Trip the Savill Gardens with Mrs Morrisman, her off to take photos of flowers, me 12 miles around Windsor Great Park at a gentle pootle to try new saddle
Tea and cake :-)
Run out this evening to deliver morris dancing posters to a pub - 10 miles at new high average of 15mph


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> So today went thusly:
> 
> Lidl's early for lycra
> Charge Spoon arrived in post
> ...


 

It's the new gear giving you the high speed!


----------



## RWright (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> re: Lidl stands, when clamping on the top tube, how do you get anywhere near cables? Don't all of your rearward cables run along the downtube?


 
My rear brake cable runs under the top tube on both my drop bar bikes.


----------



## RWright (11 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> So today went thusly:
> 
> Lidl's early for lycra
> Charge Spoon arrived in post
> ...


 
Someone is having a nice day. 

I just got in my 15 mile track before the storms started in the afternoon.


----------



## morrisman (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's the new gear giving you the high speed!


 

Fairly sure the saddle height has helped, plus stopped my knees hurting.


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's the new gear giving you the high speed!


 
Only if its red, red is faster!


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jul 2013)

I did 22miles so far at a 10mph average. Sad thing is that I was driving into London (emergency call out) and wished I was on a bike. Absolutely packed, surrounded by cyclists at every junction, most of them well behaved with the occasional RLJer. Glad you guys are enjoying the evening.


----------



## MOI (11 Jul 2013)

Only a little pottle on my singlespeed as I had a split shift today  (08:45-13:45 & 18:00-21:15), still I had to try out my Charge Spoon which arrived in the post today as the saddle which came with the Viking could be used as an instrument of torture  , still 13 miles in an hour going up and down Douglas Prom and no pains from the rear end  , now I might have to get a Spoon for the Cannondale.


----------



## Smotyn (11 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have you got any gloves? There's an event at everyone's favourite continental supermarché this week



I do have gloves they are the wire tap ones with huge gel pads in them! They do help a lot but hands still go dead but thats what you get for falling off your motorbike and landing on the right shoulder and falling flat on my face when I tripped over at work and stopped my face planting with the left! My right hand goes dead all the time doing things like cleaning my teeth or holding a phone to my ear. The left one just screams at me in certain positions. If seems I am very clumsy and probably should have been put down years ago lol but after being seriously ill in my teenage years I learnt that life is for is for living and far too easily it can be taken away from you so I just get on with it the best I can. (I might moan a bit about it but get there in the end lol)

Well done all you lovely people on your miles you should be very proud of yourselves and I will be checking out the supermarchet to see what bargains I can bag lol


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

What the heck is a charge spoon?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> What the heck is a charge spoon?


A very popular saddle.


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> What the heck is a charge spoon?


 
Here's the review that started it all: http://www.cyclingactive.com/bikesgear/7-of-the-best-saddles
And you can get them for under £20: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...d-Bike-Saddle-Seat-BLACK-RRP-25-/171069677303


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

Ah k. Im trying to book myself into the Kingston Specialized Concept store for one of their bike FITS but they don't seem to be interested in responding to emails or answering phone calls... Got alot of things I want checking out with my technique on the bike but getting a bit anxious with RideLondon coming very close now.

Anyone had any good experiences with bike fits from LBS around south london area?


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2013)

Think my Cannondale Synapse saddle is shaped almost exactly like the charge spoon!


----------



## MaxInc (11 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Think my Cannondale Synapse saddle is shaped almost exactly like the charge spoon!


 
Not sure if it's the same shape as my synapse saddle but the spoon is notably more comfortable for my configuration. My original synapse saddle made an irritating creak which was the primary reason for changing it. I tried another cannonade saddle, I think removed from a CAAD 8 bike, very similar in shape but perhaps slightly narrower. It felt very harsh compared to the Synapse. Anyways, if saddle comfort is an issue, the charge spoon is an obvious first choice simply because it's cheap and has great reviews.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Not sure if it's the same shape as my synapse saddle but the spoon is notably more comfortable for my configuration. My original synapse saddle made an irritating creak which was the primary reason for changing it. I tried another cannonade saddle, I think removed from a CAAD 8 bike, very similar in shape but perhaps slightly narrower. It felt very harsh compared to the Synapse. Anyways, if saddle comfort is an issue, the charge spoon is an obvious first choice simply because it's cheap and has great reviews.


 
If we're talking saddles I swear by this brand, been going strong for over a decade


----------



## Ciar (12 Jul 2013)

Lovely ride in this morning, actually made sure to take it easy on parts of the ride rather than push too hard, was scalped at least 5 times, no rlj's but I did leave 10 minutes earlier, slight problem though I forgot my shirt so sitting in work in a v neck jumper until the shop opens 

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 12 Jul 2013 06:00:17
Ride Time: 35:24
Distance: 9.09 miles
Average Speed: 15.41 mph
Fastest Speed: 26.51 mph
Ascent: 385 feet
Descent: 259 feet
Average Heart Rate: 139 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 171 bpm
Average Cadence: 69 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 160 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid

Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> Lovely ride in this morning, actually made sure to take it easy on parts of the ride rather than push too hard, was scalped at least 5 times, no rlj's but I did leave 10 minutes earlier, slight problem though I forgot my shirt so sitting in work in a v neck jumper until the shop opens
> 
> Route: To Work
> Activity: Cycle For Distance
> ...


 
Blimey, you start work early


----------



## Ciar (12 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, you start work early


 
Yes have done it for so long,you get used to it after 20 odd years


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> What the heck is a charge spoon?


 
It's one of those clean energy generator things, uses kinetic energy to generate an electrical charge. The quicker you eat your cornflakes, with the movement of your arm, the spoon can charge a mobile phone, hence the name Charge Spoon 

Okay, it sounded funnier in my head than in words.


----------



## madferret (12 Jul 2013)

Looks like other than it being pink or something when I get there (which I doubt having spoken to the nice chap), that I may be picking up N+1 this evening, feel like a kid at Xmas! 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-19-medium-boardman-hybrid-comp.133811/#post-2544665

This one to be precise........


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Looks like other than it being pink or something when I get there (which I doubt having spoken to the nice chap), that I may be picking up N+1 this evening, feel like a kid at Xmas!
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-19-medium-boardman-hybrid-comp.133811/#post-2544665
> 
> This one to be precise........


Well it definitely looks white in the photos so you should be ok  Always exciting getting a new bike. Hope it is suitable and you get it. They look a real do-it-all type of bike so should be fun.


----------



## madferret (12 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well it definitely looks white in the photos so you should be ok  Always exciting getting a new bike. Hope it is suitable and you get it. They look a real do-it-all type of bike so should be fun.


 
Aye. Looks like an inexpensive upgrade to me over my aging Trek 7100fx, also means I can have a bike here and in Chester where I spend a lot of weekends. 

Doubt it will be white for long  

Yay!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Aye. Looks like an inexpensive upgrade to me over my aging Trek 7100fx, also means I can have a bike here and in Chester where I spend a lot of weekends.
> 
> Doubt it will be white for long
> 
> Yay!!


 
Nice, everybody knows white bikes are the fastest bikes you can get


----------



## madferret (12 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice, everybody knows white bikes are the fastest bikes you can get


 
Hope that includes dirty white bikes? I though red bikes were fastest but I am changing my mind, white bike red top combo must be fastest.........


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice, everybody knows white bikes are the fastest bikes you can get


Mines silver/black what did David Essex sing about........


----------



## madferret (12 Jul 2013)

Who's David Essex?

Getting on Sunday now......looking forward to it. No cycling for me this weekend unless I borrow one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Who's David Essex?
> 
> Getting on Sunday now......looking forward to it. No cycling for me this weekend unless I borrow one.


Wont be for me unless I go fix a rubbing thats developed


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jul 2013)

Mycycling log is a bit off as I haven't used it since I got the bike...but i'm only 110 miles away from 2000!!!!!!


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wont be for me unless I go fix a rubbing thats developed


New shorts required?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

It was my mudguard clip on the rear wheel.


----------



## MaxInc (12 Jul 2013)

Pretty psyched with this evening's ride, I had tempo intervals on the menu combined with 3 x 30sec VO2 Max. I have now a better understanding as to which muscles are being used during cycling, based on the intense radiating pain after each hard interval. I'm getting an idea about my MaxHR which seems to be about 186-187 but I am not sure I pushed hard enough.

Managed to unclip left foot twice while pushing hard uphill (need more cleat tension I presume) but the worst was at the end when I busted a spoke on the rear. Poor wheel is so wobbly it won't spin freely as it's rubbing hard on the brakes  I'm worried that I might miss the Sunday club ride. I need to check with LBSs to see if the stock shimano spokes as they seem to have a different design than regular spokes. Any thoughts on replacing spokes on Shimano RS-10?

http://app.strava.com/activities/66597694


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> . Any thoughts on replacing spokes on Shimano RS-10?


 

Match them to your saddle?


----------



## boybiker (12 Jul 2013)

I went out for a long ride home from work which totalled just over 36 miles, which is great for these bloody strava challenges! I even managed to get a joint KOM .

http://app.strava.com/activities/66584042


----------



## RWright (12 Jul 2013)

Did my normal 16 mile track then decided to ride my townie to the post office to send my heart rate monitor in for a replacement, it has been giving crazy readings and I was tired of fooling around with it. While in town I had my first encounter with a driver. I was going through an intersection in front of him, riding close to the white line as is required here by law. He tries to get by me and cut me off. I kept pedaling, he gets on his horn and I didn't like it so he got the middle finger. He comes straight after me. I get thru the intersection and pull over and he is rolling his window down cursing so I get off my bike approach the truck and said "you are going to do what?".

His eyes get big because I guess he didn't realize this wasn't a kid he was dealing with. So he starts backing down and tries to tell me I am on a bicycle and I have to stop and all sorts of other things one would expect from an ignorant red neck trying to get out of his latest mistake. He said you didn't give any signal, I said I was going straight!  I then start correcting everything he just tried to tell me and let him know that a bicycle is considered a vehicle just like his truck. I do actually know the law. It was my first go at educating drivers around here on bicycle safety, for the most part they are very good, this particular guy had to learn the hard way. It was sort of interesting.


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Did my normal 16 mile track then decided to ride my townie to the post office to send my heart rate monitor in for a replacement, it has been giving crazy readings and I was tired of fooling around with it. While in town I had my first encounter with a driver. I was going through an intersection in front of him, riding close to the white line as is required here by law. He tries to get by me and cut me off. I kept pedaling, he gets on his horn and I didn't like it so he got the middle finger. He comes straight after me. I get thru the intersection and pull over and he is rolling his window down cursing so I get off my bike approach the truck and said "you are going to do what?".
> 
> His eyes get big because I guess he didn't realize this wasn't a kid he was dealing with. So he starts backing down and tries to tell me I am on a bicycle and I have to stop and all sorts of other things one would expect from an ignorant red neck trying to get out of his latest mistake. He said you didn't give any signal, I said I was going straight!  I then start correcting everything he just tried to tell me and let him know that a bicycle is considered a vehicle just like his truck. I do actually know the law. It was my first go at educating drivers around here on bicycle safety, for the most part they very good, this particular guy had to learn the hard way. It was sort of interesting.


 
You're in America, couldn't you just shoot him?


----------



## morrisman (12 Jul 2013)

Just a quick 8 mile loop tonight but new high average speed (15.1mph*) and stopped to fix another rider's BSO as he look a bit helpless with the chain caught up between the small chain ring and the frame.

*Know it's not very fast, but it is up from 13.2 for the same loop 2 months ago and I'm old and knackered and it's a heavy old Dawes hybrid etc etc etc


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Pretty psyched with this evening's ride, I had tempo intervals on the menu combined with 3 x 30sec VO2 Max. I have now a better understanding as to which muscles are being used during cycling, based on the intense radiating pain after each hard interval. I'm getting an idea about my MaxHR which seems to be about 186-187 but I am not sure I pushed hard enough.
> 
> Managed to unclip left foot twice while pushing hard uphill (need more cleat tension I presume) but the worst was at the end when I busted a spoke on the rear. Poor wheel is so wobbly it won't spin freely as it's rubbing hard on the brakes  I'm worried that I might miss the Sunday club ride. I need to check with LBSs to see if the stock shimano spokes as they seem to have a different design than regular spokes. Any thoughts on replacing spokes on Shimano RS-10?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66597694


Evans have some RS10 spokes but not sure front or rear.


----------



## MaxInc (12 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You're in America, couldn't you just shoot him?


 
I was going to say, after witnessing some rather violent traffic altercation involving steel pipes, wrenches and various other potentially dangerous items, I would think twice about confronting a nutter on the road. In the states with guns and all that, I would probably s**t myself if a mad trucker would come following me


----------



## MaxInc (12 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Evans have some RS10 spokes but not sure front or rear.


 
Thanks for the tip. Indeed on their website they seem to stock them, will have to check the local store in the morning.


----------



## RWright (12 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You're in America, couldn't you just shoot him?


 
I wasn't packing heat. I do have weapons and a concealed carry permit though.


----------



## RWright (12 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I was going to say, after witnessing some rather violent traffic altercation involving steel pipes, wrenches and various other potentially dangerous items, I would think twice about confronting a nutter on the road. In the states with guns and all that, I would probably s**t myself if a mad trucker would come following me


 
It crossed my mind, I looked in to see if he had anything first thing. On the flip side, he didn't know if I had anything either, so it kind of evens things out. Makes a person mind their manners sometimes. This was a small pickup truck.

I think people don't realize that A LOT of women carry pistols in their purse. That kinds of makes would be idiots have second thoughts too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> It crossed my mind, I looked in to see if he had anything first thing. On the flip side, he didn't know if I had anything either, so it kind of evens things out. Makes a person mind their manners sometimes. This was a small pickup truck.
> 
> I think people don't realize that A LOT of women carry pistols in their purse. That kinds of makes would be idiots have second thoughts too.


I have come to blows once or twice, these days I tend just to shake my head.


----------



## RWright (12 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have come to blows once or twice, these days I tend just to shake my head.


 The best thing. If I were to run into this situation again I would probably just keep riding and not giving him the gesture of my thoughts of his driving.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

I see a lot of bad driving, and a lot of bad cyclists, I am not the best rider by any stretch of the imagination, but I try and think about my safety and others, getting het up about things, means you arn't concentrating on the next danger.


----------



## RWright (12 Jul 2013)

I try to do the same Nigel, this guy just caught me at a bad time I guess. This was in the busiest street in my Town. People here never see bicycles, I thought about it as I was talking to him and listening to what he thought was the way things were. We are in the stone age here as far as cycling compared to there, at least in my town. It is going to be hard on the drivers if bikes ever start becoming a more mainstream mode of transportation here. Some towns are more used to it now but my town is a blue collar type town, bicycles are just something for kids to most people here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

I think things are going to change, I heard that energy resources might start to be rationed in this country early next decade. Having worked in the transport industry, I have seen a lot of waste, and i sure most of you can see the same. The earth herself only has so much fossil fuels, and I know things are changing (and I am not going to go on about global warming as I have my own views on that and they are some what different to main stream thinking).
There are currently 6 people in this house, one a child of 11, the amount of waste that is produced really gets to me, i try and reuse/recycle where I can, but when it really is an up hill struggle trying to educate young adults and older adults I do really despair about the future. It's not our generation thats really going to suffer much, though i suspect the last 10 years or so of my life might be difficult energy wise, it's not until most people have children it effects them. i saw on my sisters F.B. she did a round trip of 210 miles for a coffee on her motorbike, so the kids thing might not effect all of us as she has 5.
Sorry to ramble on this was meant to be about some cities/towns in the states not used to bicycles.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I wasn't packing heat. I do have weapons and a concealed carry permit though.


 
Why do I picture you as Dog The Bounty Hunter now?  Fully lycrad up with a couple of six shooters at the hip and a sawn off shotgun on the downtube.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think things are going to change, I heard that energy resources might start to be rationed in this country early next decade. Having worked in the transport industry, I have seen a lot of waste, and i sure most of you can see the same. The earth herself only has so much fossil fuels, and I know things are changing (and I am not going to go on about global warming as I have my own views on that and they are some what different to main stream thinking).
> There are currently 6 people in this house, one a child of 11, the amount of waste that is produced really gets to me, i try and reuse/recycle where I can, but when it really is an up hill struggle trying to educate young adults and older adults I do really despair about the future. It's not our generation thats really going to suffer much, though i suspect the last 10 years or so of my life might be difficult energy wise, it's not until most people have children it effects them. i saw on my sisters F.B. she did a round trip of 210 miles for a coffee on her motorbike, so the kids thing might not effect all of us as she has 5.
> Sorry to ramble on this was meant to be about some cities/towns in the states not used to bicycles.


 
I'm not exactly Mr Green, but we as a species really do need to wisen the hell up. It ain't going to be a meteorite that wipes us out that's for sure!


----------



## Steve Donovan (12 Jul 2013)

Another ride, another couple of hills successfully climbed. 
Just a quickie ride tonight, but 950ft climbed in only 4 miles. Then 950ft down again on the way home.
Bit by bit I'm conquering all the various hills around Halifax. Feeling good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I'm not exactly Mr Green, but we as a species really do need to wisen the hell up. It ain't going to be a meteorite that wipes us out that's for sure!


Thing is as species we would most likely survive that (size depended of cause), lets face it we have populated everywhere on the planet and adapted. We are intelligent, we are quite amazing, and on the whole quite lazy, and its this last bit that will be our downfall if there is one.
The Sun herself is going through change at the mo, it is possible there maybe a mini ice age waiting to happen, like in the 17th century, these changes have been sort of predicted/surmised since the 90's that i know of, it may be this that is causing the change in weather patterns, but also remember that what we recall as a species is minute to the length the planet has been here, and we dont know everything about climate change, this is not to say we should carry on regardless, i am going to shut the f up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> Another ride, another couple of hills successfully climbed.
> Just a quickie ride tonight, but 950ft climbed in only 4 miles. Then 950ft down again on the way home.
> Bit by bit I'm conquering all the various hills around Halifax. Feeling good.


So what your saying is you climbed 950ft in two miles or four miles, either way it very very good.


----------



## RWright (12 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Why do I picture you as Dog The Bounty Hunter now?  Fully lycrad up with a couple of six shooters at the hip and a sawn off shotgun on the downtube.


 
no lol, was on my townie in regular shorts and tank top shirt. I am not small, this guy just though he was a bad ass, he soon realized that I didn't think he was.  I don't carry firearms so far, but there have been some black bear sightings near where I ride. I have had to back a dog or two down out in the sticks before too. Most will back down if you get aggressive toward them. I do carry a small pocket knife and pepper spray when I go for long rides out in the deep sticks, in case I meet a dog that won't back down.


----------



## Steve Donovan (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So what your saying is you climbed 950ft in two miles or four miles, either way it very very good.


950ft in just under 4 miles. Then all downhill on the way home. Living where I do, I need to come to terms with the fact that if I want to cycle anywhere then I need to learn how to climb.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> 950ft in just under 4 miles. Then all downhill on the way home. Living where I do, I need to come to terms with the fact that if I want to cycle anywhere then I need to learn how to climb.


So 950ft in 4 miles, the best I have done is about 75ft/mile your doing 3x that


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Did my normal 16 mile track then decided to ride my townie to the post office to send my heart rate monitor in for a replacement, it has been giving crazy readings and I was tired of fooling around with it. While in town I had my first encounter with a driver. I was going through an intersection in front of him, riding close to the white line as is required here by law. He tries to get by me and cut me off. I kept pedaling, he gets on his horn and I didn't like it so he got the middle finger. He comes straight after me. I get thru the intersection and pull over and he is rolling his window down cursing so I get off my bike approach the truck and said "you are going to do what?".
> 
> His eyes get big because I guess he didn't realize this wasn't a kid he was dealing with. So he starts backing down and tries to tell me I am on a bicycle and I have to stop and all sorts of other things one would expect from an ignorant red neck trying to get out of his latest mistake. He said you didn't give any signal, I said I was going straight!  I then start correcting everything he just tried to tell me and let him know that a bicycle is considered a vehicle just like his truck. I do actually know the law. It was my first go at educating drivers around here on bicycle safety, for the most part they are very good, this particular guy had to learn the hard way. It was sort of interesting.


 

Classic NC, first Cam is off in loads of ads telling everyone to take part in 'Play 60' then all the residents kick off because you're being active.

I recommend everyone watches this, it's one of the best QBs in the NFL (if not the most comercial) having a bit of banter with a kid.

@RWright I'm expecting to be able to PM you about NFL once the season starts again


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

[quote="RWright, post: 2545647, member: 23332" We are in the stone age here as far as cycling compared to there, at least in my town.[/quote]

Come to the UK, the only time I am not hated when with my bike is when I am hunting for Gromits....motorists are complete bumholés


----------



## RWright (13 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Classic NC, first Cam is off in loads of ads telling everyone to take part in 'Play 60' then all the residents kick off because you're being active.
> 
> I recommend everyone watches this, it's one of the best QBs in the NFL (if not the most comercial) having a bit of banter with a kid.
> 
> @RWright I'm expecting to be able to PM you about NFL once the season starts again


 
Yep pm me anytime. I have not been as up on things as much this year as normal. I have a lot of reading and catching up to do between now and Sept.

Today was only about the 3rd time I have had any problems with drivers, it is always in town that I do have problems but that is to be expected I guess. I was a little aggressive with him to start with and need to work on that. Like Nigel was saying, it takes a lot to try and stay on top of things as it is, distractions like that are not a good thing for cyclist, best just to move on and stay aware.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So 950ft in 4 miles, the best I have done is about 75ft/mile your doing 3x that


 

Was that (75'/mile) over a long distance Nigel? You will have been up much steeper hills though?

I have just started to get interested in elevation gains since you did a ft/mile calculation for me a week or so back - hadn't really thought of it like that before.

I did a really tough hill (for me) earlier this week and I have two earmarked for the future that I am currently nowhere near fit enough to even attempt.


----------



## Steve Donovan (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So 950ft in 4 miles, the best I have done is about 75ft/mile your doing 3x that



It completely knackered me out though, hence only being out for about 40 mins.

Going to try the route again today and go a bit further.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Was that (75'/mile) over a long distance Nigel? You will have been up much steeper hills though?
> 
> I have just started to get interested in elevation gains since you did a ft/mile calculation for me a week or so back - hadn't really thought of it like that before.
> 
> I did a really tough hill (for me) earlier this week and I have two earmarked for the future that I am currently nowhere near fit enough to even attempt.


Not really it was a 13 mile trip. My usual is about 45-50ft/mile.
I have done a few Cat4's and a Cat3.
Theres a couple of short decent climbs near by.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Went out to tackle this short climb which a few people have told me was a pig to do, but one I should tick off.

http://app.strava.com/activities/66690903#1278883236

The elevation profile looks a lot flatter than the real climb. I was in my lowest gear and grinding, but I did it.

full ride http://app.strava.com/activities/66690903#


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Jul 2013)

Nice ride @Supersuperleeds, looks like you chose the best time of the day to do it!


----------



## Kies (13 Jul 2013)

One year today for my return to cycling. Things of note through my life changing decision to cycle again .....


Bought a road bike

Lost almost 2 stones in weight and kept it off. 
Use my Ventolin inhaler very rarely now. 
Made some great cycle buddies. 
Bought a Specialized Sirrus Elite for commuting and winter/off road cycling.
Average speeds have gone up from 13mph to 18mph over the same 10 mile route (road bike)
Bought a Red Triban 3 (which teenage son doesn't let me use much!)
Did my metric century in April of this year.
Cycling kit is expensive and i always need "something"
Commuting to work occasionaly (22 miles each way).
Rode 107 miles for charity last weekend (Bristol to Uxbridge)
Decent bib shorts are worth paying for!
Two water bottles and holders are essential on summer rides.
The humble "buff" is useful in all weathers.


Long may it last - i'm off for a quick 10 mile pootle before the (kids) teenagers get up!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went out to tackle this short climb which a few people have told me was a pig to do, but one I should tick off.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66690903#1278883236
> 
> ...


 

Good ride!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> One year today for my return to cycling. Things of note through my life changing decision to cycle again .....
> 
> 
> Bought a road bike
> ...


 

Brilliant - really well done to you and long may you keep it up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went out to tackle this short climb which a few people have told me was a pig to do, but one I should tick off.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66690903#1278883236
> 
> ...


This is similar if you can see it http://app.strava.com/activities/59508191#z2203|2266
That isnt as steep though, but it does continue on another half mile but at a less steep gradient.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Kies said:


> One year today for my return to cycling. Things of note through my life changing decision to cycle again .....
> 
> 
> Bought a road bike
> ...


I would echo most of that, though not usually as fast.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Got out early today a) to avoid the heat and b) I have long trip down to Snowdon tomorrow for a long mountain day and I want to feel fit to go!

Deliberately went out to have a relaxing ride concentrating on spinning as opposed to grinding up hills (7) and amazed myself with an average speed of 14.89 mph (good for me) over 18.17 miles.

Good stuff going on here as ever.

Stay safe all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not really it was a 13 mile trip. My usual is about 45-50ft/mile.
> I have done a few Cat4's and a Cat3.
> Theres a couple of short decent climbs near by.


 

How steep are those Cat 3's and 4's Nigel?


----------



## MaxInc (13 Jul 2013)

I'm out of luck finding Shimano spokes anywhere nearby  I'll have to order a bunch of them online to avoid this situation. Looks like I'm going to me missing the club run tomorrow which is a real shame as I was looking forward to it. Also amazed how expensive these things are, £3.00 for a spoke and anoter £2.00 for a nipple  A brand new set of RS10 wheels is less than £100 ...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

These are what I have done or a variation of them as there are multiple segments.
http://app.strava.com/segments/1524077
http://app.strava.com/segments/1138009
http://app.strava.com/segments/1522961
This was the Cat 3
http://app.strava.com/segments/4175145


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I'm out of luck finding Shimano spokes anywhere nearby  I'll have to order a bunch of them online to avoid this situation. Looks like I'm going to me missing the club run tomorrow which is a real shame as I was looking forward to it. Also amazed how expensive these things are, £3.00 for a spoke and anoter £2.00 for a nipple  A brand new set of RS10 wheels is less than £100 ...


Sorry to hear that. Let me know where you get them as I might get some.
Yea but how often do they brake, my last wheel set I would have most likely gone through 2 spokes by now since I have had the new wheels, though a spare set of wheels sounds a good Idea, well at least a rear one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> These are what I have done or a variation of them as there are multiple segments.
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1524077
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1138009
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1522961
> ...


 

Thank you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thank you.


YW


----------



## MOI (13 Jul 2013)

Was going to get out early after yesterdays debacle (the fairy visited the Viking and it wasn't one of the Manx ones), but overslept, still got out around 9:00 for 19 miles in 1:27:53 on the Synapse, kept in one gear as I had a lot of tension in my back from yesterday, very enjoyable and was going to do a few more loops but had to go to the LBS to get a new inner tube and the twonks where starting to appear, now to get ready for the late shift at work.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> YW


 

I found this simple explanation as I was intrigued:

http://thecycleway.com/?p=32

My climb the other day was a tad under 14% over the 1.4 miles.

Not quite the 15% plus that is deity praying territory! And how on earth anyone can do it over long distances beats me.

I was hyperventilating like mad after my effort!


----------



## lesley_x (13 Jul 2013)

Hey guys! I am absolutely buzzing just back from an 8 mile ride. This is such a big achievement for me considering I never thought I would cycle again 

Biggest thing is realising I can't go as fast as I used to! But it will come. Hopefully soon once I've got my fitness up I'll get the old road bike out.

Lovely weather, great surroundings on the canal towpath. Love it


----------



## boybiker (13 Jul 2013)

lesley_x said:


> Hey guys! I am absolutely buzzing just back from an 8 mile ride. This is such a big achievement for me considering I never thought I would cycle again
> 
> Biggest thing is realising I can't go as fast as I used to! But it will come. Hopefully soon once I've got my fitness up I'll get the old road bike out.
> 
> Lovely weather, great surroundings on the canal towpath. Love it


 
Well done the speed will come just enjoy being out on the bike in this lovely weather!

I got my first strava KOM. Last night I went joint top without really pushing it so I had to go and have a proper go at it today. I'm now top by a fair way so I'm pretty happy! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/66723327


----------



## philinmerthyr (13 Jul 2013)

Im doing My longest training ride for the London 100 tomorrow. Hoping to get 80 miles done before reducing the mileage and doing shorter hillier routes in the last couple of weeks. It is 30 degrees in South Wales today. It's oing to be a warm one. Hope to be on the road by 7am.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Im doing My longest training ride for the London 100 tomorrow. Hoping to get 80 miles done before reducing the mileage and doing shorter hillier routes in the last couple of weeks. It is 30 degrees in South Wales today. It's oing to be a warm one. Hope to be on the road by 7am.


 
Get out as early as possible, otherwise you'll sweat buckets and get into badly dehydrated territory


----------



## Reece (13 Jul 2013)

Out for the fast club run today. Nearly all my riding buddies have gone on holiday so was in 2 minds about doing the fast one. 19.4mph avg to the cafe over 40miles. Met a friend there who did the slower ride out so we rode straight home at a slightly steadier pace with a few extra miles thrown in. Was far too hot to inside and outside at the cafe and the service is that never that quick due to the number of us in there.

http://app.strava.com/activities/66729437

Hoping to have a blast at getting the Rapha Rising Strava challenge from tomorrow, Hill reps up Polly Botts, Beacon Hill and Warren Hill I think.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Hoping to have a blast at getting the Rapha Rising Strava challenge from tomorrow, Hill reps up Polly Botts, Beacon Hill and Warren Hill I think.


I'm a little worried about how I will cope with hill repeats, there's one hill near me I could end up riding 60 times to complete the challenge if my adventures to further hills don't come off too well. I think I could do 500m every day after work easily on my commute, so that'll have to be a 'keep the motor running' until next weekend when I can mop up any remaining miles.


----------



## Reece (13 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm a little worried about how I will cope with hill repeats, there's one hill near me I could end up riding 60 times to complete the challenge if my adventures to further hills don't come off too well. I think I could do 500m every day after work easily on my commute, so that'll have to be a 'keep the motor running' until next weekend when I can mop up any remaining miles.


My problem is I have about a 8mile ride out to the hilly area. I've made a small circuit of 10 miles incorporating all the above hills. Going to do a few laps of it tomorrow (get a 100km while I'm at it) then calculate how many reps are needed.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> My problem is I have about a 8mile ride out to the hilly area. I've made a small circuit of 10 miles incorporating all the above hills. Going to do a few laps of it tomorrow (get a 100km while I'm at it) then calculate how many reps are needed.


It's ridges around here, I'm 1mile away from one which is a bonus and then I could either take the long route home to relax or just barrel down it and the crawl home to soak my legs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Nice ride @Supersuperleeds, looks like you chose the best time of the day to do it!


 
Cheers, was lovely temperature, just starting to get really warm as I got back. The hill I went out to do was just over 20% at one point, wouldn't have wanted to do that in any heat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> My problem is I have about a 8mile ride out to the hilly area. I've made a small circuit of 10 miles incorporating all the above hills. Going to do a few laps of it tomorrow (get a 100km while I'm at it) then calculate how many reps are needed.


 
Good luck Reece, at least you are going for it, I saw the height and thought sod it, going to get the distance one though (fingers crossed)


----------



## Reece (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck Reece, at least you are going for it, I saw the height and thought sod it, going to get the distance one though (fingers crossed)


23500ft ish over 8 days should be interesting. Just hope not to busy at work so get time to get out everynight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> 23500ft ish over 8 days should be interesting. Just hope not to busy at work so get time to get out everynight


 
Bet you are glad you ain't out in this.

For non Leicester residents, it has just started to throw it down here.


----------



## Reece (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bet you are glad you ain't out in this.
> 
> For non Leicester residents, it has just started to throw it down here.


Happily sat in home listening to the thunderstorm lol.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> 23500ft ish over 8 days should be interesting. Just hope not to busy at work so get time to get out everynight


 
know what you mean, missing one day could make this a LOT harder to complete


----------



## Reece (13 Jul 2013)

Shame didn't start 2 weeks ago with that sportive I did with 7600ft of climbing, would of helped!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

lesley_x said:


> Hey guys! I am absolutely buzzing just back from an 8 mile ride. This is such a big achievement for me considering I never thought I would cycle again
> 
> Biggest thing is realising I can't go as fast as I used to! But it will come. Hopefully soon once I've got my fitness up I'll get the old road bike out.
> 
> Lovely weather, great surroundings on the canal towpath. Love it


 

Well done to you - keep at it!


----------



## sleaver (13 Jul 2013)

Pleased with my effort from this morning:

http://app.strava.com/activities/66740243

I set out with the intention of not really pushing but I ended up with a faster average kph than my other ride over 70km (only by 6km), a new top speed and a heart rate that was mainly in Z2 & Z3. I didn't start pushing until I was close to home and new I didn't need my legs any more. 

I'd also brought a second bottle cage as well and I think being able to drink more helped and when I got home it wasn't like a fountain of gold 

My legs did still ache a bit, but is it the same as with running where you keep increasing the distance and your body just adapts to it?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> My legs did still ache a bit, but is it the same as with running where you keep increasing the distance and your body just adapts to it?


I thought so for a while, but mine have started playing up again!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Its not pleasant in the sun, i had to go over to a friends this aft, not far so I will go out again later got, to see someone else.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought so for a while, but mine have started playing up again!


 
Maybe you need to have a rest . My legs have been like lead the last few days as well.


----------



## RWright (13 Jul 2013)

Raining here again, steady rain today but it is supposed to stop about sunset. I may get in a night ride but forecast is for sun next week but also warmer.

As far as the legs not aching it gets a little better but like someone said, I think it was Greg LeMond, it never gets easier, you just go faster.  I do try to take easier rides to just enjoy the ride sometimes. It gets better.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> it wasn't like a fountain of gold


 
Very nice!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Maybe you need to have a rest . My legs have been like lead the last few days as well.


Thats why I haven't done much this week, but hats off to any one thats been out in the sun, I think I prefer winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Maybe you need to have a rest . My legs have been like lead the last few days as well.


Bloomin annoying feeling so tired. Shut up legs. Would love to have had a bash at that climbing challenge but I think that is just a step too far!


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats why I haven't done much this week, but hats off to any one thats been out in the sun, I think I prefer winter.


 
I can't help but feel this is too much. Last weekend I went out on sunday and after 30miles I had drank 1.5l of water. I might drive out to where I'm doing hill repeats with a 5l bottle so I can refill near to where I'm riding


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin annoying feeling so tired. Shut up legs. Would love to have had a bash at that climbing challenge but I think that is just a step too far!


You do a fair bit any way Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You do a fair bit any way Mo.


Probably quite a bit more lately too so that may be part of the reason for the tired legs. I sort of enjoy climbing in a way but it seems to be making me slower on the flat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably quite a bit more lately too so that may be part of the reason for the tired legs. I sort of enjoy climbing in a way but it seems to be making me slower on the flat.


 
How many miles have you done this week? Must be circa 300


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How many miles have you done this week? Must be circa 300


Just had to check. 283 so, yes nearly. I wouldn't have thought in my wildest dreams that would be possible at the end of last year so should be pleased really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had to check. 283 so, yes nearly. I wouldn't have thought in my wildest dreams that would be possible at the end of last year so should be pleased really.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably quite a bit more lately too so that may be part of the reason for the tired legs. I sort of enjoy climbing in a way but it seems to be making me slower on the flat.


I have found doing hills my cadence drops even when back on the flat


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have found doing hills my cadence drops even when back on the flat


Yes, I think you may be on to something there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just had to check. 283 so, yes nearly. I wouldn't have thought in my wildest dreams that would be possible at the end of last year so should be pleased really.


 

Every credit Mo' - I'd admire how you have the mental strength to do that. I just could not be *rsed to ride that far in a week even if I could.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Every credit Mo' - I'd admire how you have the mental strength to do that. I just could not be *rsed to ride that far in a week even if I could.


I blame these daft challenges.  For someone my age I should know better but I have always had a bit of a competitive nature so can push myself quite hard physically.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Out for the fast club run today. Nearly all my riding buddies have gone on holiday so was in 2 minds about doing the fast one. 19.4mph avg to the cafe over 40miles. Met a friend there who did the slower ride out so we rode straight home at a slightly steadier pace with a few extra miles thrown in. Was far too hot to inside and outside at the cafe and the service is that never that quick due to the number of us in there.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66729437
> 
> Hoping to have a blast at getting the Rapha Rising Strava challenge from tomorrow, Hill reps up Polly Botts, Beacon Hill and Warren Hill I think.


 
@Reece Have you seen this segment for Beacon Hill, starts in Quorn? 568 feet of elevation over 3.2miles. A few of these would help.

http://app.strava.com/segments/1234452


----------



## DaveyM (13 Jul 2013)

I did the longest (and fastest) distance ride yet, although strava gave up on the way there so had to loose it and start again for the way home and when I paused it, it kept recording so I did about 30 mins at walking around pace  luckily the old faithful trip computer proved its worth today .
86 miles @ just over 16.5 average 

You've all been impressive again


----------



## Smotyn (13 Jul 2013)

Well wish me luck the big day is nearly hear just off to sleep as got to get up at 4.45! Way to early for me lol will let you know how I got on tomorrow. Enjoy yourselves and be careful in the heat x


----------



## fivepence (13 Jul 2013)

Longest and most enjoyable trip by far. Felt there was more left in the tank tho darkness was falling. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/66843091


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Well wish me luck the big day is nearly hear just off to sleep as got to get up at 4.45! Way to early for me lol will let you know how I got on tomorrow. Enjoy yourselves and be careful in the heat x


 
Have a great ride @Smotyn, main thing is to enjoy it, your doing it for noones pleasure other than yours!

@philinmerthyr I have the same plan tomorrow. Was going to leave around 10am ish given Im a lazy bum on my days off re getting out of bed early, but I think its probably the most sensible thing to do (ie leave a couple of hours after MoTime, pre major heat). May do the same. Im heading out for a 70ish miler (if I hold out in the heat) along the RideLondon route (basically the Kingston>Surrey Hills>Wimbledon section).

Great rides from loads of people given the extreme weather we are having in the UK. 

I had my own endurance test of sorts today as I was in a leasure centre hall at a full blown 6 hour Sri Lankan Hindu wedding, in scorchio humidity and a serious lack of water..

Enjoy your sunday rides all those who head out!! Stay safe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski I love that MoTime.  Wait till she sees it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Well wish me luck the big day is nearly hear just off to sleep as got to get up at 4.45! Way to early for me lol will let you know how I got on tomorrow. Enjoy yourselves and be careful in the heat x


 

Good luck.

I will think of you as that is exactly the time I will be getting up. How spooky!

Rucksack packed, scoff made and kit all in car.

Up at 4.45, leave Kendal 5.30, meet mate on Blackpool junction of M6 6.15 and should be starting walk up Snowdon by 8.30.

We are doing the Watkin Path up and South Ridge down which is a fairly meaty day esp' in the predicted weather.

Won't be going out on my bike when I get home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2013)

Well everyone has been impressive these last few weeks.
As I said earlier I haven't done much this week, but if anyone had said to me a year ago I would do the run home from my mates this evening in nothing but a 52 front ring, I would have said in your dreams, well it's about 9 miles I did it at 16.1mph off the top of my head, the bike weighed in at 16.76Kg ( I took some camera gear round to show him), and whilst it wasn't all on the 52 ( a section toward the end, which is a little climb from a standing start if the lights are against you), the 52x23/26 combo isn't a nice one the 23 is just about ok, and whats more, I didn't even push it, and everything just seemed to flow well.


----------



## stevey (13 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Well wish me luck the big day is nearly hear just off to sleep as got to get up at 4.45! Way to early for me lol will let you know how I got on tomorrow. Enjoy yourselves and be careful in the heat x



Good luck dude and enjoy it


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well everyone has been impressive these last few weeks.
> As I said earlier I haven't done much this week, but if anyone had said to me a year ago I would do the run home from my mates this evening in nothing but a 52 front ring, I would have said in your dreams, well it's about 9 miles I did it at 16.1mph off the top of my head, the bike weighed in at 16.76Kg ( I took some camera gear round to show him), and whilst it wasn't all on the 52 ( a section toward the end, which is a little climb from a standing start if the lights are against you), the 52x23/26 combo isn't a nice one the 23 is just about ok, and whats more, I didn't even push it, and everything just seemed to flow well.


 
Nice ride. Everyone has been putting in some impressive rides. It has been nice watching it. I hope new people reading about it don't get intimidated by it. It just takes some time and effort.

I put my 11/28 on my Standard 2 ring crank bike again. I am getting ready to buy a new cassette and was doing a little experimenting. I like the 11/28 on the standard crank better than I do on the compact. On the compact it seems like I have to shift up a gear on the back a lot when I go to the small ring on the front. Shifting up to the big ring also seems like much more of a jump. I think I am going to get a closer ratio for the compact crank set and just use the 11/28 on the standard. If I ever go somewhere with a lot of hills I will just switch rear wheels or cassettes if I think I need to.


----------



## MaxInc (14 Jul 2013)

I thought the bike spending will slow down at some point but as I keep adding bits and bobs, it is becoming a bit of a concern 

Could not afford to miss the Sunday ride out especially with all the amazing progress everyone is doing despite the hot asphalt  And Mo, you really need to slow down, you're becoming an example too difficult to follow 

When out and bought a cheap BTwin rear wheel to get me through the day. At £34 and only 60grams heavier than the Shimano RS10, it has twice the number of spokes so it should be sturdier I hope ... which makes me question the Shimano wheels now  Decided to get a spare set of wheels anyways but having a hard time deciding which one should I invest in, perhaps something better to use every day and keep the Shimano's as an emergency spare set. 

Inevitably the n+1 comes to mind and it is getting increasingly difficult to provide supportive arguments to the OH as to how the new hobby is significantly cheaper than running motorbikes 

Hope you have a great Sunday, enjoy the rides and / or rest


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I thought the bike spending will slow down at some point but as I keep adding bits and bobs, it is becoming a bit of a concern
> 
> Could not afford to miss the Sunday ride out especially with all the amazing progress everyone is doing despite the hot asphalt  *And Mo, you really need to slow down, you're becoming an example too difficult to follow*
> 
> ...


Got to agree, the Lass is an amazing example, as to what can be achieved.
It's a thought when I carry my camera stuff, though so is n+1, but a bike shed got to come first as the garden shed is getting a little full.

Good luck to those doing any organised runs or trying to achieve mile stone distances.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

I suppose it's time to get out and do some hill repeats before it gets too hot.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well everyone has been impressive these last few weeks.


Not me! 
Blardy work getting in the way, day off today but OH is at work so chief entertainer duties for me, they don't even want to go out for a tag ride ( don't blame them as it is hot already).


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski I love that MoTime.  Wait till she sees it.


Ha, ha. Made me chuckle. Only problem is once the mornings start to get darker again, MoTime will have to be later!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Made me chuckle. Only problem is once the mornings start to get darker again, MoTime will have to be later!


All relative though.
Well I have just averaged 17.1mph over 26 miles which I think is my fastest over 25miles, though the ride was pretty flat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> All relative though.
> Well I have just averaged 17.1mph over 26 miles which I think is my fastest over 25miles, though the ride was pretty flat.


 
It only seems like five minutes ago when you were below 15 mph, how quickly you have grown.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Made me chuckle. Only problem is once the mornings start to get darker again, MoTime will have to be later!


 
Decent set of lights


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It only seems like five minutes ago when you were below 15 mph, how quickly you have grown.


Yea but they were much tougher rides, I have been trying to work on my cadence which isn't easy to do on hills.
I got a really nice p.b. on one section though nearly 4 mph quicker on it, http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Castle-Hill-Wood-Climb. The last 8 weeks have returned averages of 15+ apart from the first 2 and they were 14.94 & 14.98, the week before last I managed 16.18mph for the week, last week was slower at 15.57mph, though last week the routes were slightly more difficult, though I didn't ride so much last week either. In comparison todays ride was very easy. My cad was 83 and gear " was 69.4 this compared with recent avg's of 65".


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decent set of lights


More the cold, it does get cold there.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> More the cold, it does get cold there.


Oh don't.....you've just reminded me of the frozen fingers and toes that hurt when they warmed up again last year!  Seems hard to imagine as I sit here absolutely boiling!
Well done on that speedy ride today Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

@Supersuperleeds I just been looking at my 30 day history, and it shows a steady 1/2mph (each 30 days) increase over the last 120 days the one before that only .03mph increase and the one before that from 13.32 to 14.02mph. ft/mile range from 44.5 this month so far to 49.29ft/mile when i did 14.02mph, both cad and gear" have also increased (but that I guess is to be expected)


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

First day of the rapha rising challenge and I'm struggling to get out on the bike 

Has typhon been online lately? Just realised I've not seen him post or anything on strava?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh don't.....you've just reminded me of the frozen fingers and toes that hurt when they warmed up again last year!  Seems hard to imagine as I sit here absolutely boiling!
> Well done on that speedy ride today Nigel.


Cheers Mo, I need to maintain that speed over that distance for a few rides, then try and increase distance to 30-35 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> First day of the rapha rising challenge and I'm struggling to get out on the bike
> 
> Has typhon been online lately? Just realised I've not seen him post or anything on strava?


That's a point, especially as he was the thread starter......no haven't seen him on either. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> First day of the rapha rising challenge and I'm struggling to get out on the bike
> 
> Has *typhon* been online lately? Just realised I've not seen him post or anything on strava?


^^^^ What Mo just said.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

I got 8 p.b's according to RWGPS and I think when I put it on strava I will have a KOM back. Mind you thers only two people that have done it. 
9 p.b.s on strava.
http://app.strava.com/activities/66978705
I am as fast on these as someone riding one of these Onix Black RH/Pro Review price £3100
http://app.strava.com/activities/66978705#1286253680
Which includes this climb
http://app.strava.com/activities/66978705#1286253715 which he was faster than me on so far
0.4 miles @ avg grade of 3.4% elevation gain 85ft


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got 8 p.b's according to RWGPS and I think when I put it on strava I will have a KOM back. Mind you thers only two people that have done it.


Well done. I have been having a nosy at some of the females around here and there are three or four that are club riders and regularly feature well in races, time trials, hill climbs, etc so they regularly seem to prowl the area for segments and take them. Best I can hope for is to at least try and finish quite a bit behind them and not too far down the rankings.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. I have been having a nosy at some of the females around here and there are three or four that are club riders and regularly feature well in races, time trials, hill climbs, etc so they regularly seem to prowl the area for segments and take them. Best I can hope for is to at least try and finish quite a bit behind them and not too far down the rankings.


Thats all I am bothered about as well Mo, seems people do that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

And I am quicker than him on this one 
http://app.strava.com/activities/47701319#1227493882

What I did a few months ago was follow some local people that seemed to have about the same speeds as me at the time, now some have improved very well, but also a few have joined the local club, so it's difficult for me to maintain the higher speeds, but I think when it comes to the hills, this gets evened out a little.


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

Decisions...decisions, ride early while it is cool or watch the Tour de France and ride in the heat later. I think I will watch the race and just deal with the heat.  I think this is supposed to be a monster stage in the mountains. Nice way to start the Rapha Rising.  I can not figure out any way that I could do that altitude in my area without riding about 1000 miles in 8 days, so I am going to miss this one. 

I do like watching ITV 4, I watched it for several hours yesterday after the tour, very cool TV channel. However, I now want some of that mango juice they were advertising and the Vauxhall Astra looks like they would be fun to drive. I wonder if they make one with the steering wheel on the left side.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Am I the only one not interested in the TDF.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Nice way to start the Rapha Rising.  I can not figure out any way that I could do that altitude in my area without riding about 1000 miles in 8 days, so I am going to miss this one.


I've entered it but after this morning's ride and the realisation that I would have to do that another 7 times I don't think it has much chance of happening  Supposed to be a wee bit windy next couple of days. I suppose I could pick one of the more sheltered little climbs local to me and go up and down it about ten times but I think it might do my head in.


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

I think some of the routes I started riding are just the regular stomping grounds for fast riders in the "triangle" area as it is called here. The cities Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill are all within about 30 or so miles of each other, each one has a Major University and lots of young fast riders and several riding clubs. I just try to get off the last page of the segment standings with all the other slow pokes.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Am I the only one not interested in the TDF.


I've only really been catching up on it on the news. Don't have Sky so can't get Eurosport although I believe it is on ITV as well. Don't watch a lot of tv as it is and I don't really fancy being stuck in front of a screen in the middle of the afternoon.

Off to visit my Dad soon anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I've entered it but after this morning's ride and the realisation that I would have to do that another 7 times I don't think it has much chance of happening  Supposed to be a wee bit windy next couple of days. I suppose I could pick one of the more sheltered little climbs local to me and go up and down it about ten times but I think it might do my head in.


I did a local loop of about 1.5 miles when they closed the road I wanted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I've only really been catching up on it on the news. Don't have Sky so can't get Eurosport although I believe it is on ITV as well. Don't watch a lot of tv as it is and I don't really fancy being stuck in front of a screen in the middle of the afternoon.
> 
> Off to visit my Dad soon anyway.


Likewise about the T.V., I don't even catch it up on the news, though I am in front of a screen quite often.


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I've entered it but after this morning's ride and the realisation that I would have to do that another 7 times I don't think it has much chance of happening  Supposed to be a wee bit windy next couple of days. I suppose I could pick one of the more sheltered little climbs local to me and go up and down it about ten times but I think it might do my head in.


 
Good luck with it if you decide to go for it, just be careful. I would probably be walking funny for a week if I tried it.

Nigel, I like watching the scenery in the TDF, bike racing can be a little tough to watch, like running, but the last 40 km or so are very exciting to me. I might do an hour ride then watch the finish. I am sort of wanting to do a fifty miler or so later but I have some other things I would like to get done around the house too. Still not sure what I want to do.


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

I don't watch much TV either, most days I don't even turn it on. I do like to watch the cycle races, see how the big boys do it. Maybe I will learn something. 

I just learned something new already by watching TV today. Mercedes has a new A class car that looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

@RWright, Ifind watching most sports pretty tedious, the only exception are England Rugby Union (though that can be a little tough sometimes), and the Ashes Tests, and like @Mo1959 we dont have sky so I just follow the scores when I can.


----------



## spooks (14 Jul 2013)

I'm boiling!! Just did the short route of the Winchester 100 and I am so glad I didn't decide to do a longer one. I don't think I have ever sweated so much in my life! The first 39 miles went so well and then I had 2 punctures in the last 5 miles. My average speed was over 15mph for most of it but I lost my steam after the tube changes. Thank you to the very very nice man who stopped to help me. I really need to practise at home.
http://app.strava.com/activities/66966828


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Just back from a stupidly tough ride...I'm waiting for STRAVA to tick off the climb from the challenge, nothing's happened as of yet :/

http://app.strava.com/activities/66997723


----------



## spooks (14 Jul 2013)

^^ Good lord! Just looking at that ride makes me feel tired. Well done!


----------



## stevey (14 Jul 2013)

My little effort today went out early to avoid the heat, it was more about distance than pace. 

Next stop a 40 miler  and to be fair big kudos to the o/h for following me around as well ... Proud... 

http://app.strava.com/activities/66934542


----------



## stevey (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just back from a stupidly tough ride...I'm waiting for STRAVA to tick off the climb from the challenge, nothing's happened as of yet :/
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66997723


 
Thats quite impressive


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

thanks @stevey and @spooks - I don't think the elevation is going to calculate yet due to hill repeats.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Has typhon been online lately? Just realised I've not seen him post or anything on strava?


Not been on since 12th June ! Nothing on Strava either.


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just back from a stupidly tough ride...I'm waiting for STRAVA to tick off the climb from the challenge, nothing's happened as of yet :/
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66997723


 
Great ride Jet!


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not been on since 12th June ! Nothing on Strava either.


Hhmmm.... hopefully everything's ok with him.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Am I the only one not interested in the TDF.


 
Yes, todays stage was brilliant. Chris Froome is a machine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just back from a stupidly tough ride...I'm waiting for STRAVA to tick off the climb from the challenge, nothing's happened as of yet :/
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66997723


 
It's rides like that, that make me glad I decided to chase miles and not elevation.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's rides like that, that make me glad I decided to chase miles and not elevation.


 
I'm only chasing elevation because of the Rapha challenge.


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, todays stage was brilliant. Chris Froome is a machine


La la la.... no spoilers please only just got in so not watched it yet lol

on a worse note, think my rapha challenge has been scuppered before it's began. Just been reminded I'm away training for work on Tuesday and Wednesday so no riding work tomorrow as bringing a car home tomorrow and don't know when I'll be home Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> La la la.... no spoilers please only just got in so not watched it yet lol
> 
> on a worse note, think my rapha challenge has been scuppered before it's began. Just been reminded I'm away training for work on Tuesday and Wednesday so no riding work tomorrow as bringing a car home tomorrow and don't know when I'll be home Tuesday or Wednesday


 
tonight do some hill repeats, that could get you to 1000 easily, Then you have all of next weekend to pick up what's missing


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> tonight do some hill repeats, that could get you to 1000 easily, Then you have all of next weekend to pick up what's missing


I'll still be trying my hardest. I really want that roundel lol.

Your ride looks good one. Well done.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> I'll still be trying my hardest. I really want that roundel lol.
> 
> Your ride looks good one. Well done.


 
The last 3-5 miles were tough. I stopped at about 45 for a bacon sarnie and a cake at a café as I knew I wouldn't make it home otherwise.

I bought my bike in February, I never thought a day like today would be one I looked forward to


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The last 3-5 miles were tough. I stopped at about 45 for a bacon sarnie and a cake at a café as I knew I wouldn't make it home otherwise.
> 
> I bought my bike in February, I never thought a day like today would be one I looked forward to


Like me I'm just approaching a year of cycling and some of the rides I've done I wouldn't of dreamed of doing last year.

Next years challenge is now booked up. A group decision which we're all looking forward too. A great reason for winter training. 

http://www.pendragonsports.com/tour-of-wessex-2014


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Like me I'm just approaching a year of cycling and some of the rides I've done I wouldn't of dreamed of doing last year.
> 
> Next years challenge is now booked up. A group decision which we're all looking forward too. A great reason for winter training.
> 
> http://www.pendragonsports.com/tour-of-wessex-2014


 
You'll be doing my hill repeats from today then: Cheddar Gorge. One of the most beautiful parts of the country I've seen to date, it's steep at the start, but someone's marked the road to let you know how far you're up it (and drawn the lines for the start and finish of a Strava segment!)


----------



## philinmerthyr (14 Jul 2013)

I completed my first 80 mile ride today. I did have a couple of mechanicals. I think I need a new bottom brackets. There is a loud creaking when I stand on the pedals. I also had a puncture and my spare inner tube had a faulty valve. This led to a walk to Halfords. 

Despite this I am really pleased to have done it especially with the long up hill ride from Cardiff to Merthyr starting after 50 miles. Riding time was under 6 hrs with a 13.5 mph. Not too long ago I would have been happy with that average on an hour long flat ride.

It is my longest ride before the London 100 in 3 weeks. Planning shorter hillier rides for the next 2 weekends. I may even go up the legendary Rhigos mountain. If anyone told me I'd do that 9 months ago I'd never have believed them.

I expect to be under 20 st for the first time in years when I do my weekly weigh in the morning.


http://app.strava.com/activities/67016525


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 80 mile ride today. I did have a couple of mechanicals.* I think I need a new bottom brackets. There is a loud creaking when I stand on the pedals*. I also had a puncture and my spare inner tube had a faulty valve. This led to a walk to Halfords.
> 
> Despite this I am really pleased to have done it especially with the long up hill ride from Cardiff to Merthyr starting after 50 miles. Riding time was under 6 hrs with a 13.5 mph. Not too long ago I would have been happy with that average on an hour long flat ride.
> 
> ...


 
Check your pedals first, also this may sound strange, but make sure your bike is clean, grit and dirt can make the bike make all sorts of noises.


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You'll be doing my hill repeats from today then: Cheddar Gorge. One of the most beautiful parts of the country I've seen to date, it's steep at the start, but someone's marked the road to let you know how far you're up it (and drawn the lines for the start and finish of a Strava segment!)


Was going to say its your neck of the woods. I've been on holiday that way this year and last so knowing what to expect a bit.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Was going to say its your neck of the woods. I've been on holiday that way this year and last so knowing what to expect a bit.


 
If it was further away from me I might have looked at joining it, I might still but it's awfully close to me. Which distance have you signed up for?


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If it was further away from me I might have looked at joining it, I might still but it's awfully close to me. Which distance have you signed up for?


335miles over the 3 days. 

I'm the same with the couple of sportives we have around Leicester. Don't see the point paying to ride a route I could've anytime.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> 335miles over the 3 days.
> 
> I'm the same with the couple of sportives we have around Leicester. Don't see the point paying to ride a route I could've anytime.


 
Is that the full distance, because of so well done. I'd love to know what kind of climbing you'll be doing as the most northerly part of this event will mean lots of flat followed by climbing up ridges/coombes. Good luck


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 80 mile ride today. I did have a couple of mechanicals. I think I need a new bottom brackets. There is a loud creaking when I stand on the pedals. I also had a puncture and my spare inner tube had a faulty valve. This led to a walk to Halfords.
> 
> Despite this I am really pleased to have done it especially with the long up hill ride from Cardiff to Merthyr starting after 50 miles. Riding time was under 6 hrs with a 13.5 mph. Not too long ago I would have been happy with that average on an hour long flat ride.
> 
> ...


 
Great work on the weight! What's with the slice out of the hill on the return section?


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is that the full distance, because of so well done. I'd love to know what kind of climbing you'll be doing as the most northerly part of this event will mean lots of flat followed by climbing up ridges/coombes. Good luck


Yes full distance. Around 112miles a day approx. Looks to have some great climbs according to the elevation data.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes full distance. Around 112miles a day approx. Looks to have some great climbs according to the elevation data.


 
Take as many bananas as you can


----------



## stevey (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes full distance. Around 112miles a day approx. Looks to have some great climbs according to the elevation data.


 

Good luck with that Reece don't think you'll have any probs


----------



## Reece (14 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Good luck with that Reece don't think you'll have any probs


Cheers. Got 10months to train so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## stevey (14 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers. Got 10months to train so hopefully all goes well.


 

And you see how quickly 10 months goes from now


----------



## boybiker (14 Jul 2013)

I have been out for a few rides this week and weekend. I have managed to clock up 284 miles this week! I have also just gone over 2,0000 miles for the year. 

I'm well on track for 1000 KM's for the month .


----------



## philinmerthyr (14 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great work on the weight! What's with the slice out of the hill on the return section?



A dodgy Strava reading probably. I don't remember that hill.


----------



## DaveyM (14 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 80 mile ride today. I did have a couple of mechanicals. I think I need a new bottom brackets. There is a loud creaking when I stand on the pedals. I also had a puncture and my spare inner tube had a faulty valve. This led to a walk to Halfords.
> 
> Despite this I am really pleased to have done it especially with the long up hill ride from Cardiff to Merthyr starting after 50 miles. Riding time was under 6 hrs with a 13.5 mph. Not too long ago I would have been happy with that average on an hour long flat ride.
> 
> ...


 
Well done mate!
You have put some work in, I too started as a heavy guy but hope that next time I weight in that I'll be under 15 st 
It does take a while but with the amount of effort you've put in, this time next year you'll be a slip of a fella!

I went out to do a recovery ride today and felt really good, surprisingly.
13 miles at a nice steady pace.

@ItsSteveLovell well done pal awesome effort


----------



## Smotyn (14 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/66950265

Well this was me today I didnt quite make it to the half way point but as I havent seen hills that big in over ten years let alone try and ride them I am quite proud of how far I did get! Plus point my knees didnt hurt during and dont hurt now either! New bike obviously far better size at last.

Way to go all you that got out today in fhe heat it was hot


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, todays stage was brilliant. Chris Froome is a machine


Who's Chris Froome then.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 80 mile ride today. I did have a couple of mechanicals. I think I need a new bottom brackets. There is a loud creaking when I stand on the pedals. I also had a puncture and my spare inner tube had a faulty valve. This led to a walk to Halfords.
> 
> Despite this I am really pleased to have done it especially with the long up hill ride from Cardiff to Merthyr starting after 50 miles. Riding time was under 6 hrs with a 13.5 mph. Not too long ago I would have been happy with that average on an hour long flat ride.
> 
> ...


Also to what Chris said, put a little grease on the threads of the pedals. just cured a clicking noise like that, and well done on the ride and weight loss Phil, it's amazing what you've done.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (14 Jul 2013)

Been a while since I posted in this thread, but today I completed my first century ride at 101.8 miles. Previous best was 68. Tired now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

GentlyBenevolent said:


> Been a while since I posted in this thread, but today I completed my first century ride at 101.8 miles. Previous best was 68. Tired now.


Congratulations 



Smotyn said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/66950265
> 
> Well this was me today I didnt quite make it to the half way point but as I havent seen hills that big in over ten years let alone try and ride them I am quite proud of how far I did get! Plus point my knees didnt hurt during and dont hurt now either! New bike obviously far better size at last.
> 
> Way to go all you that got out today in fhe heat it was hot


Well done on doing the distance you did, it does look a little steep that last climb you did.


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Who's Chris Froome then.


 
I think he is going to have the grand daddy of KOMS in a week or so. 

You should have seen him climbing today.


----------



## DaveyM (14 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I think he is going to have the grand daddy of KOMS in a week or so.
> 
> You should have seen him climbing today.


 
yeah he goes up hill faster than I can pedal down them


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Decisions...decisions, ride early while it is cool or watch the Tour de France and ride in the heat later. I think I will watch the race and just deal with the heat.  I think this is supposed to be a monster stage in the mountains. Nice way to start the Rapha Rising.  I can not figure out any way that I could do that altitude in my area without riding about 1000 miles in 8 days, so I am going to miss this one.
> 
> *I do like watching ITV 4*, I watched it for several hours yesterday after the tour, very cool TV channel. However, I now want some of that mango juice they were advertising and the Vauxhall Astra looks like they would be fun to drive. I wonder if they make one with the steering wheel on the left side.


 
I didnt ever think I would ever see those words, in that order, written down! 



RWright said:


> I think some of the routes I started riding are just the regular stomping grounds for fast riders in the "triangle" area as it is called here. The cities Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill are all within about 30 or so miles of each other, each one has a Major University and lots of young fast riders and several riding clubs. I just try to get off the last page of the segment standings with all the other slow pokes.


 
I come from Durham originally, although we have a castle and a cathedral and play county cricket rather than baseball....

Years ago I spent most of an afternoon chatting with 2 lovely American ladies in a pub near Leicester Square and they had asked me where I was from. I had said Durham, and they told me I had lost my accent a lot. Now Durham (UK) has a very strong regional accent (soft north eastern) and I had indeed lost it for the most part, so I was impressed and told them so. 2 hours later, walking out I suddenly figured they thought I was American.

It made a lot of the rest of the conversation suddenly make a hell of a lot more sense!! 



philinmerthyr said:


> I completed my first 80 mile ride today. I did have a couple of mechanicals. I think I need a new bottom brackets. There is a loud creaking when I stand on the pedals. I also had a puncture and my spare inner tube had a faulty valve. This led to a walk to Halfords.
> 
> Despite this I am really pleased to have done it especially with the long up hill ride from Cardiff to Merthyr starting after 50 miles. Riding time was under 6 hrs with a 13.5 mph. Not too long ago I would have been happy with that average on an hour long flat ride.
> 
> ...


 
Great work on the 80 miler Phil, should stand you in good stead for the 4th. If you do find its the bottom bracket, and as someone pointed out it may not necessarily be the BB, after having 5 months of nightmarish experiences with a couple of BB30 adapters I cannot speak highly enough for the Praxis Works conversion kit. You can get it in BB30, PF30 and Specialized OSBB flavours and has completely removed all creaking from that area. I think Evans charge £60 for it, which isn't cheap but like I said I cant speak highly enough of it, feels solid and creak free vs the adapters I was using previously.

http://praxiscycles.com/pages/conversion

Like I said though, make sure it is a BB issue, not crank or pedal related!

And well done again on the ride. 



GentlyBenevolent said:


> Been a while since I posted in this thread, but today I completed my first century ride at 101.8 miles. Previous best was 68. Tired now.


 
Congratulations! Especially in this weather. 



Smotyn said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/66950265
> 
> Well this was me today I didnt quite make it to the half way point but as I havent seen hills that big in over ten years let alone try and ride them I am quite proud of how far I did get! Plus point my knees didnt hurt during and dont hurt now either! New bike obviously far better size at last.
> 
> Way to go all you that got out today in fhe heat it was hot


 
How far you have come though in such a short period of time. From doing 5 miler loops to a hilly 25 miler. You should be proud of what you have done, its excellent. 



Nigelnaturist said:


> Who's Chris Froome then.


 
He's a machine!


----------



## Smotyn (14 Jul 2013)

Thanks @Nomadski and @Nigelnaturist I do really appreciate your support and encouragement. Oh and I am now horribly addicted lol


----------



## Steve Donovan (14 Jul 2013)

My biggest ride to date yesterday, albeit I've only had my bike about a month.

I ventured out of Halifax and ended up in Howarth (of Bronte sisters fame), then OVER the hills through Oxenhope back to Halifax.

I admit that I had to walk a bit. Some of those hills are absolute killers, especially in yesterday's heat.

Feeling pretty chuffed that I managed a hilly 24 mile route, and strava says I climbed 2161 ft (although it felt like double that !!!)

Cracking views over the hills, although I've made myself a new cycling rule:
If the hills are high enough to have wind farms on top of them, they're too high for Stevie !


----------



## Louch (14 Jul 2013)

is it ok to make a big deal of when I do my 1000th mile on the bike?


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

Did my longest ride ever today, 77.8 miles, 4,543 ft elevation gain, 14.1mph average.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725

What was most pleasing was bar 4 miles, it was all done on the RideLondon route @philinmerthyr, @Phoenix Lincs, myself and others here will be doing on August 4th.

The plan was to get up at MoTime+2 (7am) and get out before the ride would get really hot. Being a sunday and inherently lazy at getting out extra early on my day offs (well I do get out of bed at 3am on my early shifts!) my right hand disagreed thoroughly with this plan and the next thing I know its 11am!!

I then wasted a further 3 hours debating on what kind of ride I was going to do, until the wife nagged me to make my mind up or we go shopping.

So off to do the RideLondon route in the most extreme heat the day could throw at me! (30.5 degrees I think I caught it at one point, not sure if it went higher).


Went real slow for the first 30 miles or so, took in plenty of water and tried to keep a steady stream of gels running too. Before I knew it I was at the Gates of Hell!







Despite the van and wire fence, Surrey really IS pretty!


Did Newlands Corner without too much bother and treated myself at the top (as well as reloading the water bottles!)







Of interest the RL'ers they have now started putting up warning roadsigns along the route for cars, and they are relaying at least 4 long roads for the event, I had to put up with skittish underlay gravel, made a certain decline a little...interesting.












Keep meaning to take a little picture of the creepy church at Holmbury St Mary which is about halfway down the southern road heading towards Leith Hill. Photos don't do the creepiness justice, but think big hill, church, graveyard at front, dogs howling...











I stopped 3 times on Leith Hill which I was disappointed about, both previous attempts I stopped twice. Think the heat was taking massive amounts of effort out of me, still the little stops did me good and I managed it in the end. Really felt like someone had performed a Mortal Kombat finisher on me by the top, but onwards we went.

Did refueled again at the bottom of Box Hill and did that with little issue. Last time I did this route I chickened out at Box Hill and went the shorter route home via Sutton cutting out some gradients and about 10 miles. This time I did the whole thing. I did the last 15 miles a little quicker than I would have liked as I left my lights at home and the sun was doing a runner quicker than you can say wheredasungoing?

Probably borderline illegal by the time I got home, getting the bike up 2 flights of stairs was great fun, and my wife commented I was making new noises for the first half hour of being home, some nice dinner, a bath and a massage seems to have curbed the wheezes!

In total I went through 1x bowl of porridge, 8x 800ml bottles of water with 2xHigh5 electrolyte tablets, 4x High5 EnergyGel+ and 8x High5 EnergyGel, and I've still got a little cramp!

I can see August 4th is going to be tough for me, but feel I've conquered another step towards it today, and it cant be any hotter......can it?


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> is it ok to make a big deal of when I do my 1000th mile on the bike?


 
YES!


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> is it ok to make a big deal of when I do my 1000th mile on the bike?


 
HELL yeah!


----------



## Steve Donovan (14 Jul 2013)

One question I have for you experienced guys is where do you top up your water during a ride ?

Yesterday I ended up buying water en route through villages, but how does everyone else cope in such heat ?

Is it poor form, or indeed accepted to pop into a pub or shop or something en route and ask for a water bottle to be filled ?


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I didnt ever think I would ever see those words, in that order, written down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just started watching ITV4 live yesterday so I could watch the tour. They try to make us watch it over here on NBC. I finally figured out how to do it. I never watch TV much anymore and got rid of cable and satellite service. After the tour broadcast was over they had Superbike motorcycle racing, then drag bike racing, then some guy that was a reporter or something over there had a show that showed him starting out as a complete rookie in Motorcycle road racing. I enjoyed all of them. I kept it on my projector screen for about four hours.  I also like some of the commercials since I had never seen them and they were pretty good. Now I want to watch Law and Order UK, I have seen a couple of the American versions and they are not bad.

Many cities and towns from States here that were Original 13 colonies were named after English cities or are named after someone from England. A lot of people here probably don't realize that lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> He's a machine!


I thought that was that body builder in Terminator.
See I dont watch t.v. much.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> One question I have for you experienced guys is where do you top up your water during a ride ?
> 
> Yesterday I ended up buying water en route through villages, but how does everyone else cope in such heat ?
> 
> Is it poor form, or indeed accepted to pop into a pub or shop or something en route and ask for a water bottle to be filled ?


 
I left my house this morning with 3 litres of water, and when at the café bought a bottle of apple juice and asked for a glass of water. I would say if you're buying something at said pub/cafe they should be willing to fill it for you


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> One question I have for you experienced guys is where do you top up your water during a ride ?
> 
> Yesterday I ended up buying water en route through villages, but how does everyone else cope in such heat ?
> 
> Is it poor form, or indeed accepted to pop into a pub or shop or something en route and ask for a water bottle to be filled ?


 
Don't know if its poor form but I blagged it all the way. 1 pub, 3 service stations and a little cafe thing. Went in, asked "could I be a real pain and get a top up of water..*gasp for air / heavy breathing*" Done!

Only one petrol station said no, but he didnt have toilets / was accustomed to this being in Dorking!

Only issue is you need to take a chain or risk Mr Chav running off with your precious.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> is it ok to make a big deal of when I do my 1000th mile on the bike?


Like Steve says yes, it's one heck of a milestone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

I got one for you lot, how come my Viking and I are almost as fast as some people on their £2-3,000 bikes, and I know sod all about the cycling world.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got one for you lot, how come my Viking and I are almost as fast as some people on their £2-3,000 bikes, and I know sod all about the cycling world.


 
Fitter and faster!

Although you have to take into account people riding different routes etc.

Having said that you put in so many miles Nigel you could take most people on!


----------



## RWright (14 Jul 2013)

Steve Donovan said:


> One question I have for you experienced guys is where do you top up your water during a ride ?
> 
> Yesterday I ended up buying water en route through villages, but how does everyone else cope in such heat ?
> 
> Is it poor form, or indeed accepted to pop into a pub or shop or something en route and ask for a water bottle to be filled ?


 
I have been know to fill mine in convenience store restroom sinks if necessary. Just don't touch anything. I think it is a law here that if you ask for tap water in a restaurant they have to give it to you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Fitter and faster!
> 
> Although you have to take into account people riding different routes etc.
> 
> Having said that you put in so many miles Nigel you could take most people on!


I understand that Damon, different routes different weather conditions, but on strava your fastest will be under favourable conditions for any given segment, so the fastest time should work out over time to be equal. As for fitness well some of them ride in the local club, and yea I can't match their speeds when they ride together, but it's getting to the stage where it's only a couple of m.p.h over 18-20 miles or so, I go round the routes sometimes but they are so boring. I had a look at one or two of the bikes, mine can weigh in at twice the weight of theirs and I am still not far behind or in some cases faster, when kitted up.


----------



## Louch (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I understand that Damon, different routes different weather conditions, but on strava your fastest will be under favourable conditions for any given segment, so the fastest time should work out over time to be equal. As for fitness well some of them ride in the local club, and yea I can't match their speeds when they ride together, but it's getting to the stage where it's only a couple of m.p.h over 18-20 miles or so, I go round the routes sometimes but they are so boring. I had a look at one or two of the bikes, mine can weigh in at twice the weight of theirs and I am still not far behind or in some cases faster, when kitted up.


 
if they are cycling together, and you are not, they will have the benefit of taking turns on front to use less energy, or go quicker than you alone.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just back from a stupidly tough ride...I'm waiting for STRAVA to tick off the climb from the challenge, nothing's happened as of yet :/
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/66997723


Well done Steve. It's a strange climb that though. Think you have landed lucky with the data. The climb seems to be 500 odd feet but gives you 1000 feet elevation?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got one for you lot, how come my Viking and I are almost as fast as some people on their £2-3,000 bikes, and I know sod all about the cycling world.


You are sensible and take rest days unless some nugget I could think off. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> if they are cycling together, and you are not, they will have the benefit of taking turns on front to use less energy, or go quicker than you alone.


I know this, I do the routes they do just as bench mark for me, I am actually comparing the segments, that they have best times on when not in a group.
For example this is table of those I follow that have a similar performance to me ( I started to follow these people a few months ago) the guy with the same time and it's only a month ago rides a Onix Black RH Pro. around £3,000 I belive, my Viking excluding the mods I have made i.e. wheels and pedals saddle and get this an acera rear mech cost £300 pounds in 2008




The guy below me is a damn good rider he has one of these. Bianchi Veloceand these Ribble Sportive Racing.
edit I forgot to post the link
http://app.strava.com/activities/66931246#1285070038


----------



## AndyPeace (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done Steve. It's a strange climb that though. Think you have landed lucky with the data. The climb seems to be 500 odd feet but gives you 1000 feet elevation?


 
I noticed strava only gave Steve 4532ft on the challenge leader board, though my maths may be it bit foggy...been a long day working.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done Steve. It's a strange climb that though. Think you have landed lucky with the data. The climb seems to be 500 odd feet but gives you 1000 feet elevation?


 
I'm not too sure, when I first uploaded the ride it gave me 1700m (I've switched to km/m on Strava so I can see what I need to do easier on this challenge as opposed to doing ft/m calculations when lookin at potential climbs) and since then it has made it 2300. I'm not complaining if I'm honest


----------



## Nomadski (15 Jul 2013)

Something Ive just spotted on my ride today. Even though I was dissapointed with Leith Hill, stopping 3 times, I actually got a PR on the whole climb. So I guess more shorter stops if needed are better than fewer but obviously more extended stops I took previously.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#1289063852


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Just go another one of these blooming "Uh oh. You have lost your QOM emails. Lol. One of the Perth United Cycling Club. Oh we'll. She can keep it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You are sensible and take rest days unless some nugget I could think off. Lol


You mean cant be arsed to go out days , your up late it's must be nearly MoTime up there.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm not too sure, when I first uploaded the ride it gave me 1700m (I've switched to km/m on Strava so I can see what I need to do easier on this challenge as opposed to doing ft/m calculations when lookin at potential climbs) and since then it has made it 2300. I'm not complaining if I'm honest


Neither would I. Maybe I should come down there and do some hill repeats on it. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You mean cant be arsed to go out days , your up late it's must be nearly MoTime up there.


Not long back from visiting my Dad. Don't feel tired yet. One advantage of getting older seems to be that you need less sleep!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Something Ive just spotted on my ride today. Even though I was dissapointed with Leith Hill, stopping 3 times, I actually got a PR on the whole climb. So I guess more shorter stops if needed are better than fewer but obviously more extended stops I took previously.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#1289063852


Your recovery doesn't need to be complete, just getting your breath back helps tremendously, which can be quite quick, I get my breath back going up some hills these days, and I have had a few loops (home to home) where I have spent less time climbing than going down, figure that one if you can (though nothing like what you lot are doing at the moment)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not long back from visiting my Dad. Don't feel tired yet. One advantage of getting older seems to be that you need less sleep!


I understand that, 4-5 hours here if I dont take my meds, if I take my meds I just can never get going for 2-3 hours in the mornings.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Oh well. Suppose I better attempt some sleep. Good night all.


----------



## Reece (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I would say if you're buying something at said pub/cafe they should be willing to fill it for you


My thoughts exactly. We stopped at a small village store where we asked to buy bottles of water but was kindly told by the lady she'd fill them for free in her kitchen. Was very nice of her seeing as we would of spent around £10 between us all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got one for you lot, how come my Viking and I are almost as fast as some people on their £2-3,000 bikes, and I know sod all about the cycling world.


 
All that weight is giving you a bigger advantage going down the hills than you are losing going up them


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

This is the segment I posted the table from.
http://app.strava.com/activities/66931246#1285070038


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You are sensible and take rest days unless some nugget I could think off. Lol


 
I've ditched rest days and instead do a 25 mile recovery ride on a Sunday morning with our lass, we go fast if we average 10mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All that weight is giving you a bigger advantage going down the hills than you are losing going up them


It must be something Chris, because I still don't feel fast, I know I am faster the data shows that. What I don't is how come I am on a level thats is comparable to some local club riders. All I do is ride really, I don't do specific training (possible why its took so long or that maybe age), all I do is plan a route (either before or ad-hoc) and ride to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959
@Supersuperleeds
You two are rocking at the moment, but Mo you are climbing much more than Chris on the whole.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> @Supersuperleeds
> You two are rocking at the moment, but Mo you are climbing much more than Chris on the whole.


 
Mo is way ahead of me. I don't think I could maintain the consistency she does on the rides she does.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jul 2013)

Finally got out this morning as soon as the boys were off to school with OH.
That's MoTime + 3' 45 for the Newbie Massive.  

Just did a flattish 10 with an avg 16.2.
Glad to get out at last.	  

Time to chill for the start of the dreaded Nightshift again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally got out this morning as soon as the boys were off to school with OH.
> That's Mo Time + 3' 45 for the Newbie Massive.
> 
> Just did a flattish 10 with an avg 16.2.
> ...


Good avg Brian, glad you managed to get out, I wish I could get out at MoTime.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jul 2013)

Cheers Nigel, it is hard to find the time at the moment.


----------



## Biggler (15 Jul 2013)

I've only been riding for a week (last rides were over 10 years ago) to get fit and hopefully lose some a lot of weight.

This wont be the quickest 0.4mile ever, but this segment popped up on on Starva and it gave me a target.







And my times over the last week.


----------



## boybiker (15 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> My thoughts exactly. We stopped at a small village store where we asked to buy bottles of water but was kindly told by the lady she'd fill them for free in her kitchen. Was very nice of her seeing as we would of spent around £10 between us all.


Totally agree pubs , petrol stations shops etc are normally fine. I do believe if you knock on someone's door and ask for water they have to give it to you under some old law? Or I could be talking rubbish but I'm sure someone told me that once!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mo is way ahead of me. I don't think I could maintain the consistency she does on the rides she does.


I think my consistency is ready to take a nose dive any time soon.  Was cursing the wind this morning making it even tougher on the legs.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> is it ok to make a big deal of when I do my 1000th mile on the bike?


 
Not if it has taken you 20 years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not if it has taken you 20 years.


 
Not everybody rides at your pace


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

just briefly 31.18miles in 1:56:03 16.1mph avg according to the unit 1171ft, I much preferred this to yesterdays morning ride
According to rwgps its 1490ft
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1500842


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Talking of times on strava, this I am really pleased with as all these riders are good, and all have bikes costing 3x mine.
http://app.strava.com/activities/67240206#1292333655





0.6 miles 149ft gain 4.8% avg grade.

Last time I did it Dec 28th 6.5mph 5min20sec


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not everybody rides at your pace


 

Oi! - just because we beat you 1-5 last season at your place doesn't call for that!


----------



## procel (15 Jul 2013)

Had a jaunt out to Ranmore Common and Box Hill this morning. 75km at 22kph av (and PB of 8:48 on the Zigzag  ).

That's moving time though. Obv the
gps doesn't count pauses at lights, although there was lots of slowing down and speeding away through S London: I was wondering whether the enforced pacing and resting they cause means a higher av than if I could just keep going? Would be counterintuitive if so.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

procel said:


> Had a jaunt out to Ranmore Common and Box Hill this morning. 75km at 22kph av (and PB of 8:48 on the Zigzag  ).
> 
> That's moving time though. Obv the
> gps doesn't count pauses at lights, although there was lots of slowing down and speeding away through S London: I was wondering whether the enforced pacing and resting they cause means a higher av than if I could just keep going? Would be counterintuitive if so.


Most gps units show moving avg, strava shows an avg including pauses, so is always slower than the moving avg. Usually avg's in traffic are slower than a consistent run.


----------



## Louch (15 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not if it has taken you 20 years.


Since January. Fancy planning my 1000th mile to be somewhere special to mark it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> Since January. Fancy planning my 1000th mile to be somewhere special to mark it


I keep think of doing that but keep forgetting sometimes, till I look back at my data and see another one has clocked over.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I keep think of doing that but keep forgetting sometimes, till I look back at my data and see another one has clocked over.


Bit like life really.


----------



## MOI (15 Jul 2013)

Unfortunately my progress has been somewhat halted, at work today someone ran over my big toe in their chair , so 14st over it, don't think its broken but it hurts like , didn't have any shoes on which didn't help the matter but still worked my shift, now sitting on the sofa with a throbbing toe  so no cycling till it stops hurting then its going to be fun trying to put my cycling shoes on.


----------



## RWright (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I keep think of doing that but keep forgetting sometimes, till I look back at my data and see another one has clocked over.


 
If I get my weight down to 172 lbs. I am going to buy me some really nice bibs.  I will need some by then. 

MOI, bummer about the hurt toe. Cycling is very difficult with a foot problem.


----------



## shelliemac (15 Jul 2013)

Had a wee break to North Yorkshire which was lovely. So no cycling last week 

Went out with my chum for a 13.8 cycle up old railway line. Bloody gravel is a pain to cycle on. Stil on my son's bike though LOL. 

Took my youngest out a couple of times he seems to be bitten by cycle bug, only six and loving it. Although sometimes its more stoping, walking and yapping in his case LOL. 

My cycling chum is now on hols so may venture out alone this week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2013)

Louch said:


> Since January. Fancy planning my 1000th mile to be somewhere special to mark it


 

Good progress - you're about 300 ahead of me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> Unfortunately my progress has been somewhat halted, at work today someone ran over my big toe in their chair , so 14st over it, don't think its broken but it hurts like , didn't have any shoes on which didn't help the matter but still worked my shift, now sitting on the sofa with a throbbing toe  so no cycling till it stops hurting then its going to be fun trying to put my cycling shoes on.


 

Sorry to hear that - get well soon poorly toe. 

Rose do open-toed sandals with cleat fittings!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> My cycling chum is now on hols so may venture out alone this week.


 
You little


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

@MOI sorry to hear that hope your back soon.
@RWright I don't weigh myself often, I was 12 1/2st (175lbs) in Feb this weekend 12st (168lbs) and 6ft. I think I was 21 the last time I was this size.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

@RWright weighing yourself can be good...but in the same token disappointing. List time I weighed myself I was 12st9ld (177lb) and whilst this is good, at one point I swear I was nearer 20 than 10, I'm only 5'7" so it's a bad way to be shaped. I try to not weigh myself more than twice a month or I know I'll feel bad about myself. I'd love to get down to 12st as the last time I was that was probably at the start of uni


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @RWright weighing yourself can be good...but in the same token disappointing. List time I weighed myself I was 12st9ld (177lb) and whilst this is good, at one point I swear I was nearer 20 than 10, I'm only 5'7" so it's a bad way to be shaped. I try to not weigh myself more than twice a month or I know I'll feel bad about myself. I'd love to get down to 12st as the last time I was that was probably at the start of uni


Just keep cycling Steve, the more miles the better, to much is written about it all (or maybe I just can't be bothered to shift all the data), providing you have a healthy diet and you want to lose weight a little more, just eat a little less (health issues aside that is), avoid to much alcohol (none is best ). I don't eat any special diet, in fact it not changed much at all, though I eat a little more cereal in the mornings.
Mind you probably now all this Steve, so it's just a general comment really.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

This was today's attempt to add some more metres climbed to the Rapha challenge. The plan is to do 1200-1500ft(400-500m) of climbing every day this week to give me a simpler weekend, however on the feeling of today I may be taking Wednesday or Thursday off. One thing I would say is that I enjoyed doing this more than the normal route home.
Hopefully it will help me get a higher average speed over the flat route home once this week is through as well.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67304285


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This was today's attempt to add some more metres climbed to the Rapha challenge. The plan is to do 1200-1500ft(400-500m) of climbing every day this week to give me a simpler weekend, however on the feeling of today I may be taking Wednesday or Thursday off. One thing I would say is that I enjoyed doing this more than the normal route home.
> Hopefully it will help me get a higher average speed over the flat route home once this week is through as well.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67304285


Nice top speed there Steve.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist the weight is coming off, I would just like to speed it up. I think doing some more miles on the bike will be a big help. I will start to make changes to my diet, it's just too hot to go back to soup based lunches


----------



## RWright (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @RWright weighing yourself can be good...but in the same token disappointing. List time I weighed myself I was 12st9ld (177lb) and whilst this is good, at one point I swear I was nearer 20 than 10, I'm only 5'7" so it's a bad way to be shaped. I try to not weigh myself more than twice a month or I know I'll feel bad about myself. I'd love to get down to 12st as the last time I was that was probably at the start of uni


 
I have lost 4st 8lbs since August. Another 2st 8lbs will put me about where I will want to be. If I get there I will just see if I want to go lower. I stay on top of my weight but I don't weigh every day, but not far from it. I could probably lose 6 pounds today if I tried in this heat. Dog days of summer are here now. 

I am going more for the healthy lifestyle approach, I still eat quite a bit but count calories and try to eat healthier food. It has been sort of fun learning all this stuff about eating and health, wish I had paid more attention when I was younger. I am learning now that my late Grandmother was so right about food and health, she was telling me things fifty years ago that are sort of the norm for healthy eating now. I learned a lot from her but never put it to practice. I am doing that now. Just wish she was still around to help guide me now that I would pay even closer attention, not to mention that I really miss HER and her cooking.

She was vegetarian and never ate any meat, she did eat fish once when she was a child and didn't like. I am not vegetarian and she did not make me eat only vegetarian when I was a kid. There was always natural healthy food around her house and I spent a lot of time there when I was a kid. I still eat meat but mostly chicken and fish.

The older you get the more difficult it is to lose, just try to stay active and eat sensible and I think you will be ok...don't drink too much beer either.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This was today's attempt to add some more metres climbed to the Rapha challenge. The plan is to do 1200-1500ft(400-500m) of climbing every day this week to give me a simpler weekend, however on the feeling of today I may be taking Wednesday or Thursday off. One thing I would say is that I enjoyed doing this more than the normal route home.
> Hopefully it will help me get a higher average speed over the flat route home once this week is through as well.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67304285


It's certainly a toughie of a challenge Steve. The climbing definitely hurts the legs, especially having to keep it up for a few days. Hope you manage it, but no shame if you or any of the rest of us that are giving it a try fail, as I say, it is pretty tough.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's certainly a toughie of a challenge Steve. The climbing definitely hurts the legs, especially having to keep it up for a few days. Hope you manage it, but no shame if you or any of the rest of us that are giving it a try fail, as I say, it is pretty tough.


 
I'm doing as much as I can now to make sure that if I'm struggling on Wednesday I can take a day off to recover. I have a feeling that next week I won't be doing much cycle commuting.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm doing as much as I can now to make sure that if I'm struggling on Wednesday I can take a day off to recover. I have a feeling that next week I won't be doing much cycle commuting.


I think I only have a very slight chance of managing it, especially since there is wind forecast for the next couple of days which I hate  Yes, definitely would need some rest days or very easy days after it I think.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 do I show on the cyclechat leader board for you? I've looked and it just says -/27. I'm in this group but it won't let me see where I am compared to everyone else


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 do I show on the cyclechat leader board for you? I've looked and it just says -/27. I'm in this group but it won't let me see where I am compared to everyone else


No. I wondered about that myself, why I wasn't seeing you.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No. I wondered about that myself, why I wasn't seeing you.


 
Well, firstly we live opposite ends of the country. Secondly, STRAVA obviously thinks I'm a cheat/fraud. Maybe I shouldn't have taken all that EPO


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Well, firstly we live opposite ends of the country. Secondly, STRAVA obviously thinks I'm a cheat/fraud. Maybe I shouldn't have taken all that EPO


Ha, ha. I know I had problems when I did the women's 100k thing. I think I left the challenge then re-entered it again and the next time I logged back in it seemed to sort itself. Weird.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. I know I had problems when I did the women's 100k thing. I think I left the challenge then re-entered it again and the next time I logged back in it seemed to sort itself. Weird.


 
I'll give that a go I think


----------



## RWright (15 Jul 2013)

I entered the climbing challenge just to see how much I climb normally, I have a good idea anyway. I did a five mile ride around the housing developments very close to mine. Some of the first routes I started on when I started riding, they happen to be about the most concentrated hilly area not far from home. I could get 358 feet in 5.8 miles. I think that would be about a zillion laps for the challenge and the people would get sick of seeing me ride by....I would get sick of riding by too.  I really don't see any feasible way for me to compete that didn't involve something like going to the mountains for a week, but I did consider that too lol. I think I am just going to be along for the ride on this challenge.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I entered the climbing challenge just to see how much I climb normally, I have a good idea anyway. I did a five mile ride around the housing developments very close to mine. Some of the first routes I started on when I started riding, they happen to be about the most concentrated hilly area not far from home. I could get 358 feet in 5.8 miles. I think that would be about a zillion laps for the challenge and the people would get sick of seeing me ride by....I would get sick of riding by too.  I really don't see any feasible way for me to compete that didn't involve something like going to the mountains for a week, but I did consider that too lol. I think I am just going to be along for the ride on this challenge.


 
I'm driving out 2 ridges south either Saturday or Sunday so I can do hill repeats. This is going to be an incredibly tough challenge


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski I love that MoTime.  Wait till she sees it.



Is that a better version of FaceTime?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Well I managed 51 miles @ 16.42mph over the two rides today, got 17 p.b.'s and I was impressed with some of them, and I always thought my bike was slow, turns out it was me after all. Depending which figures you take 2189ft elevation, nothing like Mo is churning out these days though.
Morning Ride
Evening Ride


----------



## Sillyoldman (15 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I have lost 4st 8lbs since August. Another 2st 8lbs will put me about where I will want to be. If I get there I will just see if I want to go lower. I stay on top of my weight but I don't weigh every day, but not far from it. I could probably lose 6 pounds today if I tried in this heat. Dog days of summer are here now.
> 
> I am going more for the healthy lifestyle approach, I still eat quite a bit but count calories and try to eat healthier food. It has been sort of fun learning all this stuff about eating and health, wish I had paid more attention when I was younger. I am learning now that my late Grandmother was so right about food and health, she was telling me things fifty years ago that are sort of the norm for healthy eating now. I learned a lot from her but never put it to practice. I am doing that now. Just wish she was still around to help guide me now that I would pay even closer attention, not to mention that I really miss HER and her cooking.
> 
> ...



That's some weight loss. Congratulations and good luck achieving your goal.


----------



## Ciar (16 Jul 2013)

Change around on my commute days this week, my TRX sessions has been moved to Thursday, so i wisely decided to ride in today, only downside was my daughter was in our bed from 3am kicking me in the back, so you can imagine when i finally dragged myself out of the pit, i was a tad jacob's! warm up was painful but all in all it seems i got close to my best time into work so far.

not looking forward to tonight though, going to a tad hotter on the return journey 

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 16 Jul 2013 06:15:13
Ride Time: 36:00
Distance: 9.09 miles
Average Speed: 15.15 mph
Fastest Speed: 25.46 mph
Ascent: 509 feet
Descent: 303 feet
Average Heart Rate: 137 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 153 bpm
Average Cadence: 68 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 160 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## shelliemac (16 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I have lost 4st 8lbs since August. Another 2st 8lbs will put me about where I will want to be. If I get there I will just see if I want to go lower. I stay on top of my weight but I don't weigh every day, but not far from it. I could probably lose 6 pounds today if I tried in this heat. Dog days of summer are here now.
> 
> I am going more for the healthy lifestyle approach, I still eat quite a bit but count calories and try to eat healthier food. It has been sort of fun learning all this stuff about eating and health, wish I had paid more attention when I was younger. I am learning now that my late Grandmother was so right about food and health, she was telling me things fifty years ago that are sort of the norm for healthy eating now. I learned a lot from her but never put it to practice. I am doing that now. Just wish she was still around to help guide me now that I would pay even closer attention, not to mention that I really miss HER and her cooking.
> 
> ...




Well done on your weight loss. I lost 2stone last year (wanted to be 40 and fabby not 40 and flabby) still have a couple of stone to lose bit not stressing about it as much. 

The cycling malarky is a fun way to help the process.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Well done on your weight loss. I lost 2stone last year (wanted to be 40 and fabby not 40 and flabby) still have a couple of stone to lose bit not stressing about it as much.
> 
> The cycling malarky is a fun way to help the process.


It certainly is. Once you start racking the miles up you can almost eat what you want without putting on weight.


----------



## RWright (16 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It certainly is. Once you start racking the miles up you can almost eat what you want without putting on weight.


 
I am pretty sure I could not have done it without the cycling. It is amazing what I am able to eat and still lose some weight. I am still working on eating healthier and it is coming along. I am still a sugar addict. 

I decided to try and find a route close to home that I can try to do the climbing challenge on. I found one, a slightly modified version of my walking route. The bad news is that the main section is only about a mile long and could be very boring, the other bad news is my mp3 player picked a hell of a time to finally die. 

The good news is the main section is a half mile from my house and I can be on it in a minute or two. The road is very clean and smooth. Some of my neighbors walk it too so most anything that could damage my tires is usually taken off the road quickly. I can also do it more in sets and try to avoid the heat of the day. I can also get some things done around the house along with the riding. There is very little traffic and since it is not longer distance I can dress more casual, not needing jersey pockets and such. I can even ride without any shirt if I want, and I have.  I am never more than a mile from home so I can lighten up the bikes if I want but I will probably not do that. I will be riding a little more at night for this too, to avoid the heat. This is a little tougher riding than normal.

I worry about my sanity for trying this but I am going to. I might not get there but I am going to give it a shot. This seems more like training than riding, thankfully it only last six more days.  oh yeah, I am going to stop by Walmart and check out one of their el cheapo mp3 players to maybe use while I am waiting for the new Sansa Clip I ordered from Amazon. This is also going to be more boring than normal riding but I do have a decent view of the sky and a big horizon.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2013)

@RWright Ah, good to hear I am not the only crazy person trying this challenge  Definitely the toughest yet, at least for me anyway. Wondered about doing hill repeats too, then I could bail out and head for home if I get fed up instead of being 20 miles away!


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> *I worry about my sanity for trying this* but I am going to. I might not get there but I am going to give it a shot. This seems more like training than riding, thankfully it only last six more days.  oh yeah, I am going to stop by Walmart and check out one of their el cheapo mp3 players to maybe use while I am waiting for the new Sansa Clip I ordered from Amazon. *This is also going to be more boring than normal riding* but I do have a decent view of the sky and a big horizon.


 
I'll give you credit for doing the repeats alone, never mind the climb or the challenge ... and I though doing a 15 mile loop every day is boring  ... I'm sure you'll enjoy the benefits of the training later, as long as you hold on to your sanity .


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Jul 2013)

Newbie progress...

I have progressed from being out of breath after a flat mile just short of a year ago to completing a 68 mile hilly ride today . In the meantime I've done some Sportives, ridden around the Isle of Arran (just go and do it... no excuses!) and lost 5kg in weight. Best thing I've ever done is take up cycling again. I should have done it 10 years ago.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67523005


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2013)

@RWright that is one great way to do some repeats! Then at least if you think "I've done 20 of these today, I'm going home" you more or less are home!

@Mo1959 I went out and did hill repeats that WERE 20 miles from my house on Sunday, because I am a simpleton - my mum has openly said "I don't know how or why you are doing this". I did 4 of them, but in total it was 8 quite large hills. I don't blame you for not wanting to do it alone, but I didn't think it was that bad. If the roads are quiet enough maybe an mp3 could be of use in one ear to keep you from drifting off?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 I went out and did hill repeats that WERE 20 miles from my house on Sunday, because I am a simpleton - my mum has openly said "I don't know how or why you are doing this". I did 4 of them, but in total it was 8 quite large hills. I don't blame you for not wanting to do it alone, but I didn't think it was that bad. If the roads are quiet enough maybe an mp3 could be of use in one ear to keep you from drifting off?


Not sure I would hear the music for the puffing and panting


----------



## Ciar (16 Jul 2013)

Ouchie ouch, way too bl**dy hot for my pasty self, i was scalped nicely by what felt like a peloton coming up to leyton from maryland, damnable roadies, one got so close when I was trying to move past a parked car he could have peddled my bike for me,which i would have gladly accepted 

think it might be time to swap the happy mediums for some marathons.

Route: To Home
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 16 Jul 2013 17:17:01
Ride Time: 39:40
Distance: 9.19 miles
Average Speed: 13.89 mph
Fastest Speed: 23.44 mph
Ascent: 541 feet
Descent: 863 feet
Average Heart Rate: 148 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 165 bpm
Average Cadence: 11 rpm (<---- borked)
Maximum Cadence: 116 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2013)

@Ciar that's still good going. Your average speeds are top work!


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jul 2013)

Good rides today @MikeW-71 & @Ciar & some cracking efforts over the weekend so much respect to all still putting in the miles.

I managed to get through both my water bottles in the space of 15 miles today, its just sooo hot down here!! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/67497307


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Jul 2013)

Yep, it was hot up here too. Any time the wind blew straight down the road, it was a hot wind


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Jul 2013)

I'm fast approaching my 1000 mile mark for the year (will reach it over the next couple of days), not a lot by some standards but its 1000 miles more than I did last year!

Since starting I've found some beautiful places less than 2 miles from where I live which I never knew existed and would never have found any other way.

When I started a 30ft incline was a hill, that then changed to a flat ride and I now cycle 15 miles just to get to the biggest 'hill' in Essex for a challenge!

I have also lost a few pounds (weight and bank balance!) and at the moment I have an amazing tan for the first time in years!

Reading this thread has really motivated me, at times when I've got home from work tired and it would've been easier to sit on the sofa I've looked on here and seen the progress everyone else has made and its made me get out so thanks!


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 this may help, it was on one of the discussion things on the strava challenge http://www.hodology.com/styled-6/index.html

Then again this is useful for anyone looking for a climb or two


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2013)

Also, I'm now on the leaderboard!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Also, I'm now on the leaderboard!!!!!


At last. Wonder what the problem was? No matter. You are there now. 
Thanks for the link with the climbs. I think there is quite a good book that lists all the well known climbs. Mind you, after this week I maybe won't want to look at another hill. Lol.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> At last. Wonder what the problem was? No matter. You are there now.
> Thanks for the link with the climbs. I think there is quite a good book that lists all the well known climbs. Mind you, after this week I maybe won't want to look at another hill. Lol.


If hills aren't your thing then maybe you should leave Scotland? I had to leave the challenge and then re-join. I am so disappointed to be #2...looks like I'm going to punish myself Thursday after work as I won't be getting out Friday night


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> At last. Wonder what the problem was? No matter. You are there now.
> Thanks for the link with the climbs. I think there is quite a good book that lists all the well known climbs. Mind you, after this week I maybe won't want to look at another hill. Lol.


Either that or they wont look like hills any more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If hills aren't your thing then maybe you should leave Scotland? I had to leave the challenge and then re-join. I am so disappointed to be #2...looks like I'm going to punish myself Thursday after work as I won't be getting out Friday night


Top of my list of contacts.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

Did a nice night time slow flat recovery ride / tour of central London. Felt like a really nice shift from Sundays shenanigans. Did forget to restart the timer after stopping at a garage but only lost a couple of miles. Shouldn't forget to press that button but it still happens occasionally!

Things got a little hairy as we crossed a little too close thru tourist parts, got very busy even though it was late evening. Was muggy but the slow pace we set was a very pleasant ride out. Interesting point of the night was losing the path around Hyde Park and suddenly finding ourselves in a sand trap! *Note to self - Buy a better front light*

Nice cuppa at Waterloo then home, Strava had a moment and suddenly thinks I had gone from 20 odd feet to 130 ft in 2 steps..

http://app.strava.com/activities/67643792

Well done all those giving the climbing challenge a real go, its a toughie and not one I'm going to focus on!

Great progress shown in the last couple of pages by some riders too, like someone said its amazing to think I could have been cycling these last 10 years instead of lazing around, still better late than never.


----------



## Ciar (17 Jul 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell @Goonerobes


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

Probably did one of the slowest rides almost since I started but I really quite enjoyed it. Thought I'd better try and give the legs some reprieve. Still climbing, but as gently as possible. Just timed it nice and got home as the heat was building up. Forecast is really hot for the next few days so take care out there every one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably did one of the slowest rides almost since I started but I really quite enjoyed it. Thought I'd better try and give the legs some reprieve. Still climbing, but as gently as possible. Just timed it nice and got home as the heat was building up. Forecast is really hot for the next few days so take care out there every one


 
It's amazing how slowing down just a little helps the legs


----------



## morrisman (17 Jul 2013)

Went out this morning early (8:30) or a 23 mile loop which included the hill that used to cause me to walk when I restarted riding 10 weeks ago, got up it today with 7 gears to spare 
Despite bing relatively early still bloody warm drank the whole 700ml bottle by 2/3 distance so took emergency fiver to a garage and bought some Oasis.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> Went out this morning early (8:30) or a 23 mile loop which included the hill that used to cause me to walk when I restarted riding 10 weeks ago, got up it today with 7 gears to spare
> Despite bing relatively early still bloody warm drank the whole 700ml bottle by 2/3 distance so took emergency fiver to a garage and bought some Oasis.



Second bottle cage works wonders 

Well done on the ride, been where you've been with that hill and its a great feeling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

I did the opposite, first ever non stop 50 mile ride (excluding lights ect..), started off to be only 31 miles, but having done the climb out of Wentbridge for the 2nd time I found, lets go see, so I started on what is a local 10 mile loop, than chose a local 16 mile one to ensure I did the 50 miles, in just over 3 hrs max grade of the Wentbridge climb is 17.5%, but its not very long. once climb out of Campsall I managed on the 52 ring.
I set 13 p.b.'s and setting 2nd and 3 rd best times toward the end of the ride.
So 50.4 miles in 3:03:58, 16.4mph and 2,500ft cad 81 elapsed time 3:09::44
Still nothing like the climbing Mo does. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/67738066#

on the water front about 750ml


----------



## sleaver (17 Jul 2013)

I had set myself a goal of trying to hit atleast an average of 25kph on a ride and I had actually done it last week but by only going on a shorter flatter route. However, even with the temp/humidity last night, things just seemed to click and over one of my normal evening routes, I had an average of 25.6kph over 31.6km 

I just seemed to be able to peddle in a higher gear for longer and when it got to the inclines, I just looked down and didn't give in with the theory being that if I can't see where it flattens out, it will come sooner. Thinking I wouldn't be able to keep it up, I just kept going 

One thing I noticed is that the difference between averaging 22/23kph and 25kph. Slower speeds you can have a few easier patches but for over 25kph it was pretty much full on. I haven't loaded uploaded it to Strava yet but my Garmin reakons my average heart rate over 74 minutes was 160bpm.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> I had set myself a goal of trying to hit atleast an average of 25kph on a ride and I had actually done it last week but by only going on a shorter flatter route. However, even with the temp/humidity last night, things just seemed to click and over one of my normal evening routes, I had an average of 25.6kph over 31.6km
> 
> I just seemed to be able to peddle in a higher gear for longer and when it got to the inclines, I just looked down and didn't give in with the theory being that if I can't see where it flattens out, it will come sooner. Thinking I wouldn't be able to keep it up, I just kept going
> 
> One thing I noticed is that the difference between averaging 22/23kph and 25kph. Slower speeds you can have a few easier patches but for over 25kph it was pretty much full on. I haven't loaded uploaded it to Strava yet but my Garmin reakons my average heart rate over 74 minutes was 160bpm.


Well done
You will find even at these speeds as you get fitter, there will be times you can ease up a little.

My stats in metric were 81.08Km @ 26.49Kph, avg, h.r. 140bpm max 162bpm, this by the way is one of my best performances not my norm.
I just found today like you I could just keep working at a higher rate.
Though when I look at the stats, I actually worked harder yesterday, if you take the number of h.b. in total (time cycling x avg h.b.) then divide calories/total h.b you end up with a figure like 0.081, well yesterday the two ride averaged 0.083, today it was 0.072, the only conclusion I can come to is that over the greater distance your body becomes more accustomed to the work load.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist and @sleaver - great rides, superb speeds over long distances. Especially with traffic and lights (and those darn hills!) really not easy maintaining such a good average. 

Well done.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

My story has started to appear in some local media!!

http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/130...ime-three-decades-join-100-mile-charity-cycle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My story has started to appear in some local media!!
> 
> http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/130...ime-three-decades-join-100-mile-charity-cycle


Nice one. Hope you raise a good amount.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My story has started to appear in some local media!!
> 
> http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/130...ime-three-decades-join-100-mile-charity-cycle


 
Is that you in the picture? I had you pictured as looking as your avatar. Good luck with the fund raising


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2013)

Good stuff ^^^^^ everyone!

22.55 miles / 13.83mph av' - was blistering hot out there + route included 7.2 miles of very hard going hilly switchbacks. Two of the umpteen ascents were _very_ tough plus one downhill section was so steep I thought I was heading over the bars! Happy with my average seeing as it was quite a tough for me route.

I got Queened!

HRH + Princess Anne were up here today - I'm a Republican so not really my thing but...

...there I was cycling along between Windermere and Kendal and an outrider comes hurtling by and next thing I know one swoops in front of me about 6' off my front wheel and then another takes station 6' off my back and then the whole convoy went by inc' big maroon Roller with Queenie in.

Once they went by the outriders went hurtling off to catch up with the convoy - I must've been posing a threat!

Pretty sure I saw the Queen mouthing "what a great arse" as she peered in my direction.


----------



## MOI (17 Jul 2013)

Managed to get out for the first time since my accident at work (had to test the Charge Scoop on the Synapse), only done 6 miles but didn't want to push it as the toe seemed ok, can't wait till Friday my first day off in 9 days  and hopefully the toe will be much better then.


----------



## shelliemac (17 Jul 2013)

Got my new bikie today. No idea about the whole specs etc all i i know is that its for adult girlies ( not 9yr olds) and has two wheels that move when i pedal and most importantly it has pink on it LOL

Anyway cycled it home from town which was great, no sore behind (AWESOME!!!) and then went out with my two boys ( Lucas very happy to get his one back). They did very well even though they both decided to perform head over handle bars stunts and scare the living daylights outta me. Think Lucas is quite keen on the whole downhill thing as he just went for it. Jumped up quicker than he went down. 

May take bikie into work tomorrow will see how i feel at 6am (not a morning person)

Happy cycling one and all


----------



## Biggler (17 Jul 2013)

Considering how nackered I was a week ago after a 1.7 miles (first ride in 10+ years) I was happy with doing 10+ tonight, it felt like I could go on for longer but I did think I had the starting of cramp when I pushed harder.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67810973 - I like that this route is practically flat... I can tackle the hills later!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2013)

Biggler said:


> Considering how nackered I was a week ago after a 1.7 miles (first ride in 10+ years) I was happy with doing 10+ tonight, it felt like I could go on for longer but I did think I had the starting of cramp when I pushed harder.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/67810973 - I like that this route is practically flat... I can tackle the hills later!


 

Crikey how can 10 miles only have 36' of elevation - my front drive drops 8' !!!

Seriously; nothing wrong with your softly softly approach - good progress so far.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> May take bikie into work tomorrow will see how i feel at 6am (not a morning person)


Best time of the day...........peaceful and cooler  Congrats on the new bike. Hope you have many happy miles together.


----------



## MaxInc (17 Jul 2013)

My progress was more on balance side of things, as I'm getting more and more comfortable and relaxed on the Synapse. I managed to ride and pedal with hands off the handlebars  (no traffic or silly acrobatics) even adjusted lane position as I went round some parked vehicle. Last time I did that I was probably in high school  I also seem to have mastered the "look behind you and remember what you saw" without additional steering input, especially at speed.

On the other front, I'm enjoying the new structured training, seems to be doing miracles to my waist line as I need to punch another set of holes into my belts. These are the little things apart from speed, distance and climbs that make cycling such a nice sport!


----------



## DaveyM (17 Jul 2013)

23 and a half yesterday and today.
Tuesday http://app.strava.com/activities/67612332
Today http://app.strava.com/activities/67820845

Two weeks on Friday till the Coast to Coast  

all you who are still getting the miles in (especially in this heat) are doing really well, keep up the good work.


----------



## stevey (17 Jul 2013)

Legs felt heavy this evening so rest day tomorrow.

http://app.strava.com/activities/67846716


----------



## RWright (17 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> My progress was more on balance side of things, as I'm getting more and more comfortable and relaxed on the Synapse. I managed to ride and pedal with hands off the handlebars  (no traffic or silly acrobatics) even adjusted lane position as I went round some parked vehicle. Last time I did that I was probably in high school  I also seem to have mastered the "look behind you and remember what you saw" without additional steering input, especially at speed.
> 
> On the other front, I'm enjoying the new structured training, seems to be doing miracles to my waist line as I need to punch another set of holes into my belts. These are the little things apart from speed, distance and climbs that make cycling such a nice sport!


 
I like the ride and balance of my Synapse. Sometimes even not riding it, while I am pushing it around the carport or driveway, it feels almost like it could just stay upright by itself. I tried and it won't though.  It feels very well balanced riding it. I know this will sound weird but I even like the way it sounds when I ride it. Sort of a hard sound to explain.

The structured training sounds good. I have found out doing the hill reps the last couple of days that it can really build your leg muscles. I had to stop them all the time like I was doing, it was just too much for me. I felt great when I went out to my regular 15 mile track today, it was nice getting off the constant riding up or down hills . I think I will still do the hill reps some during the week and add them to some of my normal rides during the week.

I don't see any way I can get my climbing merit badge thing from Strava ....not that I was very confident I could to start with, but some things came up at work and I am going to be needed there a little more for a while. The short challenge period doesn't leave a lot of extra time. Maybe I will get it next time. 

I forgot to add, Strava's elevation data is as squirrely as my last heart rate monitor. Crazy numbers sometimes. I had never paid any attention to it before the challenge.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2013)

I felt guilty after a massive plate of pasta bake featuring bacon and chicken so I decided to try and get some more metres climbed in. I've learned 2 things:
1) dhb medium shorts are too baggy around the crotch, the baggyness of the material around the top of my calves/crotch because of this is causing some skin/skin friction even w.chamois cream (I seem to be flying through this on a ride, I'll pile it on yet when I get home I'm as dry as bone)
2) getting up out of the saddle hurts more than anything else I've experienced with cycling so far

http://app.strava.com/activities/67856335


----------



## MaxInc (17 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I know this will sound weird but I even like the way it sounds when I ride it. *Sort of a hard sound to explain.*
> ...
> I forgot to add, Strava's elevation data is as squirrely as my last heart rate monitor. Crazy numbers sometimes. I had never paid any attention to it before the challenge.


 
When I tried to explain to LBS that the creaky saddle is ruining the beautiful rolling sound of the Synapse, I got that look that you normally give to excited children that don't know what they're talking about ... I'm glad I'm not the only one who can appreciate a nice rolling sound 

Strava is flattening the small inclines if they're shorter that a certain threshold, it only seem to count those that have the potential to make you suffer  In my case it seems to drop about 1/3 of the elevation gain registered by the Phone.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I like the ride and balance of my Synapse. Sometimes even not riding it, while I am pushing it around the carport or driveway, it feels almost like it could just stay upright by itself. I tried and it won't though.  It feels very well balanced riding it. I know this will sound weird but I even like the way it sounds when I ride it. Sort of a hard sound to explain.
> 
> The structured training sounds good. I have found out doing the hill reps the last couple of days that it can really build your leg muscles. I had to stop them all the time like I was doing, it was just too much for me. I felt great when I went out to my regular 15 mile track today, it was nice getting off the constant riding up or down hills . I think I will still do the hill reps some during the week and add them to some of my normal rides during the week.
> 
> ...


 

I know what you mean, my legs are hurting more mid ride now than ever before. But a good pain, like YEAH BRO I'M GETTING STACKED LEGS kind of pain 

The elevation is all over the place, but who's complaining when it chucks an extra 500m/1500ft to a day's riding


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I know what you mean, my legs are hurting more mid ride now than ever before. But a good pain, like YEAH BRO I'M GETTING STACKED LEGS kind of pain
> 
> The elevation is all over the place, but who's complaining when it chucks an extra 500m/1500ft to a day's riding


Never seems to chuck me any :-( Usually seems to deduct a couple of hundred feet if anything.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Never seems to chuck me any :-( Usually seems to deduct a couple of hundred feet if anything.


 
It just took 100m off of today's work!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is that you in the picture? I had you pictured as looking as your avatar. Good luck with the fund raising


 
Haha, wish I could say I looked like Robert Downey JR, just find the pic hilarious for some reason!


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Got my new bikie today. No idea about the whole specs etc all i i know is that its for adult girlies ( not 9yr olds) and has two wheels that move when i pedal and most importantly it has pink on it LOL
> 
> Anyway cycled it home from town which was great, no sore behind (AWESOME!!!) and then went out with my two boys ( Lucas very happy to get his one back). They did very well even though they both decided to perform head over handle bars stunts and scare the living daylights outta me. Think Lucas is quite keen on the whole downhill thing as he just went for it. Jumped up quicker than he went down.
> 
> ...


 
Ahem

*PICS!*


----------



## madferret (17 Jul 2013)

You guys doing the Rapha rising thing all need your heads examined! 

Lots of good stuff, been lurking a bit but reading everyone's progress as ever keeps me going.

So did 30 miles last night and 20 today, its been hard to get out as I am looking after a friends dog who hates being left alone 

Last nights ride, had my first accident, can't say "off" as I stayed on the bike, essentially I didn't see two fairly high steps till I was airborne, even made a comedy noise "Yaroop" or similar, I hit the ground narrowly avoiding the second step then smashed my shoulder and elbow into a concrete wall , bit of skin off forearm, but chicks love scars right? 

http://app.strava.com/activities/67612027

20 tonight to keep the legs moving, was nice to see lots of folks on bikes, even "scalped" someone, OK, she looked like she could hardly balance but it counts....

http://app.strava.com/activities/67856690

All of this on old bike, my new bike awaits in Chester, which I plan to ride to on Friday, something I have been building up to but think I can manage it now. Not sure whether to rest tomorrow or go out, will see how legs feel, don't want to end up too tired to be able to make it. 

Route planned here - 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2885655?privacy_code=ZCr9E1mU56nF2diZ

Well done everyone on your progress, glad I found this thread, best thread on here IMO! Good to see y'all on Strava too!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

@madferret. Looks like a decent route. Just take it easy if it is still as hot......and, as above, pics of your new steed when you get it home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 2) getting up out of the saddle hurts more than anything else I've experienced with cycling so far


I find it quite a natural thing these days, though I couldn't when I started
What can I say the 30 mile planned ride to night ended up being 51.3miles so I ended up doing 101.7mile in 6:17:50 avg 16.15mph. the 2nd ride was a lot harder really because of the flatness of it.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2013)

@shelliemac @madferret pics of new bikes!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I find it quite a natural thing these days, though I couldn't when I started
> What can I say the 30 mile planned ride to night ended up being 51.3miles so I ended up doing 101.7mile in 6:17:50 avg 16.15mph. the 2nd ride was a lot harder really because of the flatness of it.


 
jeeeezzzzzz that's a lot of miles!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I find it quite a natural thing these days, though I couldn't when I started
> What can I say the 30 mile planned ride to night ended up being 51.3miles so I ended up doing 101.7mile in 6:17:50 avg 16.15mph. the 2nd ride was a lot harder really because of the flatness of it.


Well done. Hope you don't suffer for that tomorrow. I find two rides a day really hurts the following day.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 you're the one keeping me off #1 on the Rapha challenge by 300m. I'm hoping to catch you tomorrow...but it probably won't happen as I doubt work will let me leave early so I can get some decent metres in


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 you're the one keeping me off #1 on the Rapha challenge by 300m. I'm hoping to catch you tomorrow...but it probably won't happen as I doubt work will let me leave early so I can get some decent metres in


Ha, ha. The way I'm feeling there is a good chance you will catch me. Just checked and I think tomorrow will be 24 days without a day off so starting to struggle big time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> jeeeezzzzzz that's a lot of miles!


Split over the two rides it wasn't so bad, from about 35 on the 2nd one I slowed alot, I was making the route up as I went along thinking which bits to add upto to certain mileages ect, the last 5 weren't so bad.


Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Hope you don't suffer for that tomorrow. I find two rides a day really hurts the following day.


Thanks Mo, I should be ok a little achy maybe, I didn't push it too much in the last 25 miles, but i kept my cad to 80 and spun in a lower gear, kept the moment going.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. The way I'm feeling there is a good chance you will catch me. Just checked and I think tomorrow will be 24 days without a day off so starting to struggle big time.


You are one  lass.


----------



## shelliemac (17 Jul 2013)

Will take some photos tomorrow. In ma flea pit meant to be having early night. 
Night one and all


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> Will take some photos tomorrow. In ma flea pit meant to be having early night.
> Night one and all


Night Shellie. Tough sleeping in this heat.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Night Shellie. Tough sleeping in this heat.


I don't have a problem meds see to that, just a problem waking up, well more getting going.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I like the ride and balance of my Synapse. Sometimes even not riding it, while I am pushing it around the carport or driveway, it feels almost like it could just stay upright by itself. *I tried and it won't though.*  It feels very well balanced riding it. I know this will sound weird but I even like the way it sounds when I ride it. Sort of a hard sound to explain.
> 
> The structured training sounds good. I have found out doing the hill reps the last couple of days that it can really build your leg muscles. I had to stop them all the time like I was doing, it was just too much for me. I felt great when I went out to my regular 15 mile track today, it was nice getting off the constant riding up or down hills . I think I will still do the hill reps some during the week and add them to some of my normal rides during the week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2013)

Just checked on strava still got 6 p.b.'s, honest I wasn't trying this one at 43 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/67880322#1307226638


----------



## boybiker (18 Jul 2013)

Last week I done 280 miles and with this heatwave I've been taking it easy but exploring different ways home from work. I have even managed to get a few podiums on strava :0

Here are a few pictures from my recent rides around maidstone and Tonbridge areas. I've been enjoying taking it easy and stopping to take pictures makes a nice change.


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Jul 2013)

Busy work week as it's the end of the school term, so no Rapha challenge for me. Some glorious climbing going on by the cyclechat members. Slightly jealous, so I got out for a small climb myself late last night after I'd finished faffing around with paperwork. It was only 25 mile and I've gone much further, but was spent on the way home, for hunger and tirdness. Avg. speed on the way to Malvern 17mph, first 5 miles at nearly 20mph, last five miles (on the flat) I was barley making 14mph avg, it felt like a phantom wind was slowing me down, but no sign of one. If it had been a day time ride I'd have been dissapointed, but going out at 10pm after being frazzeled by work all day and evening, I think it's just. I didn't take any food as I anticipated only being out for an hour and a bit, I think with a small snack I could have made this run at 17mph overall. Although dissapointed that I can't make the time for the Rapha challenge, I do have most of August off work, roll on!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2013)

@AndyPeace I almost wish I didn't have time for it!  It's hurting like mad but I'm keeping on target so I suppose another three days won't kill me.............I hope 

Talking of phantom winds, have you also noticed certain stretches of roads seem to be optical illusions? Either looking like they should be downhill but are obviously not as the bike slows down quickly if you stop pedalling, or others that you swear look slightly uphill but you seem to roll along easily. Weird.


----------



## boybiker (18 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @AndyPeace I almost wish I didn't have time for it!  It's hurting like mad but I'm keeping on target so I suppose another three days won't kill me.............I hope
> 
> Talking of phantom winds, have you also noticed certain stretches of roads seem to be optical illusions? Either looking like they should be downhill but are obviously not as the bike slows down quickly if you stop pedalling, or others that you swear look slightly uphill but you seem to roll along easily. Weird.



Yea I've noticed the optical illusion thing! There's one hill in epsom forest called hang mans hill where it looks like a steep uphill but it's a downhill. Very strange and that was in the car!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @AndyPeace I almost wish I didn't have time for it!  It's hurting like mad but I'm keeping on target so I suppose another three days won't kill me.............I hope
> 
> Talking of phantom winds, have you also noticed certain stretches of roads seem to be optical illusions? Either looking like they should be downhill but are obviously not as the bike slows down quickly if you stop pedalling, or others that you swear look slightly uphill but you seem to roll along easily. Weird.


Theres a real nice one not far from here, also as you go faster there is always a head wind, dont matter which direction the wind is.


----------



## Pieface (18 Jul 2013)

9 days ago I started off cycling again and did 2.2 miles which knackered me so much.

Just got in from a 20 mile cycle and feel great!

http://app.strava.com/activities/68001490

Next target is 25 miles!


----------



## boybiker (18 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> 9 days ago I started off cycling again and did 2.2 miles which knackered me so much.
> 
> Just got in from a 20 mile cycle and feel great!
> 
> ...



Wow great progress and a big jump in milage! The miles do tend to fly by in weather like this!


----------



## Pieface (18 Jul 2013)

Thanks!

The thing that made me happier is I didn't need to stop for a break. Just a couple of lights and one near the end to check how many miles left to do!


----------



## sleaver (18 Jul 2013)

I think drives were mentioned earlier. I mean the ones you park a car on rather than going for a drive in a car. Anyway, I was walking about on Sunday and saw a drive that was steeper than I anything else I have seen. The following link doesn't do it justice but I would not like to have to face it at the end of every ride:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/previ...m4!1e1!2m2!1sDjzUu1jqdwIza0w6wZ9Mfg!2e0&fid=5


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Last week I done 280 miles and with this heatwave I've been taking it easy but exploring different ways home from work. I have even managed to get a few podiums on strava :0
> 
> Here are a few pictures from my recent rides around maidstone and Tonbridge areas. I've been enjoying taking it easy and stopping to take pictures makes a nice change.


 

Nice area! My wife used to work in Tonbridge when we lived down there.

We lived in Groombridge - do you know it?

I used to cycle over that why quite a lot in the early 90's.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> I think drives were mentioned earlier. I mean the ones you park a car on rather than going for a drive in a car. Anyway, I was walking about on Sunday and saw a drive that was steeper than I anything else I have seen. The following link doesn't do it justice but I would not like to have to face it at the end of every ride:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/previ...m4!1e1!2m2!1sDjzUu1jqdwIza0w6wZ9Mfg!2e0&fid=5


 

Crikey - that is much steeper than ours - and ours gets on our nerves when we have done the ASDA/Morrisons run!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> I think drives were mentioned earlier. I mean the ones you park a car on rather than going for a drive in a car. Anyway, I was walking about on Sunday and saw a drive that was steeper than I anything else I have seen. The following link doesn't do it justice but I would not like to have to face it at the end of every ride:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/previ...m4!1e1!2m2!1sDjzUu1jqdwIza0w6wZ9Mfg!2e0&fid=5


Just out the bike n the garage.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2013)

Well done to all that are having a go at the climbing challenge. No way could I do it. 

I have however finished the PowerBar challenge  Also looks like @Mo1959 should finish it this week as well 

http://app.strava.com/challenges/powerbar-take-on-the-tour


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @AndyPeace I almost wish I didn't have time for it!  It's hurting like mad but I'm keeping on target so I suppose another three days won't kill me.............I hope
> 
> Talking of phantom winds, have you also noticed certain stretches of roads seem to be optical illusions? Either looking like they should be downhill but are obviously not as the bike slows down quickly if you stop pedalling, or others that you swear look slightly uphill but you seem to roll along easily. Weird.


 
I have one of those on my morning commute, but I can accelerate both ways on it


----------



## boybiker (18 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice area! My wife used to work in Tonbridge when we lived down there.
> 
> We lived in Groombridge - do you know it?
> 
> I used to cycle over that why quite a lot in the early 90's.


 
Yeah I know the area well I'm born and bred in Maidstone. The roads around groombridge , leigh, penshurst etc are all very scenic with the odd castle and points of interest dotted about. I do a ride through that area and head out to Gatwick as the roads are quiet and its all pretty flat.


----------



## shelliemac (18 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 have to say i am in awe of your daily cycles. 

Took both boys out again round Stirling Hill had great fun and they are both doing brilliant. 

Hopefully there is a picture of my new bikie attached. Due to certain circumstances i have settled for this one. Initially had my eye on another but hey ho. And have to say that i am super chuffed with it. Hills i found a chore with Lucas's bike are no issue now. One happy cycling bunny


----------



## shelliemac (18 Jul 2013)

@boybiker one o my chums is from maidstone.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2013)

@shelliemac Nice bike  Is your saddle high enough.....looks quite low in the pic.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> @Mo1959 have to say i am in awe of your daily cycles.
> 
> Took both boys out again round Stirling Hill had great fun and they are both doing brilliant.
> 
> Hopefully there is a picture of my new bikie attached. Due to certain circumstances i have settled for this one. Initially had my eye on another but hey ho. And have to say that i am super chuffed with it. Hills i found a chore with Lucas's bike are no issue now. One happy cycling bunny


 
Nice bike, nice and clean, but I bet not for long. Agree with Mo re the saddle


----------



## shelliemac (18 Jul 2013)

It feels fine, when sitting on saddle i am on my tippie toes. I am quite a shortie barely over 5ft on a good day. Should it be higher?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> It feels fine, when sitting on saddle i am on my tippie toes. I am quite a shortie barely over 5ft on a good day. Should it be higher?


Rather than base saddle height on whether you can reach the ground or not, for comfort and best power transfer, the general rule is that when you are at the bottom of the pedal stroke your leg should be just short of being straight, ie just a slight flex at the knee. One way of getting an approximation is to put your heel on the pedal and your leg should be straight, so that when the pedal is under the ball of your feet you get that slight flex.


----------



## shelliemac (18 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 thank you for that. Will try that tomorrow. Appreciate tip


----------



## boybiker (18 Jul 2013)

shelliemac said:


> @boybiker one o my chums is from maidstone.


 
When your down this way next I will let you buy me a drink then .


----------



## DaveyM (18 Jul 2013)

Good ride out tonight 25 miles at a nice steady pace (although 6 months ago this would have been flat out  )
I am taking a rest day tomorrow, I feel fine but know that it will catch up eventually, more prevention than any thing else.
With only two weeks till the C2C I am going to play it sensible.

You all continue to impress!


----------



## shelliemac (18 Jul 2013)

LOL


boybiker said:


> When your down this way next I will let you buy me a drink then .


 

Never been down there. She stays up here now heehee


----------



## RWright (18 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @AndyPeace I almost wish I didn't have time for it!  It's hurting like mad but I'm keeping on target so I suppose another three days won't kill me.............I hope
> 
> Talking of phantom winds, have you also noticed certain stretches of roads seem to be optical illusions? Either looking like they should be downhill but are obviously not as the bike slows down quickly if you stop pedalling, or others that you swear look slightly uphill but you seem to roll along easily. Weird.


 
I have noticed a couple of areas here like that. One of them is not far before I have to climb the hill I refer to as "the beast". It looks like I am descending but if I stop pedaling I slow down and when I start again it feels like I have a flat tire or something. Another is a climb before I get to a river. It is long and looks tough but it isn't bad at all, the other hill going away from it the other way it also looks long and tough and it is. It is the last hill I have to climb before I get to work. The bottom of the start of it slows you down much more than one would think it would, it looks flat to start with.

I rode to work yesterday evening to do a few things and made a new Strava Segment out of climb that is a little over a mile long, starting at a river bridge going into the next county north of where I live. I thought I would get me a KOM out of the deal but Strava must store a lot of information, there were already a couple of people ahead of me on it, and I know they didn't ride it at midnight last night after I set up the segment.  Strava also seemed to be very stingy with the altitude climbed too. The last 6 miles of my work route are very tough to me. It may be partly that traffic is passing very fast and there is not a very wide shoulder like I like. This is one route you don't want to push your endurance levels too much. A lapse in concentration on this road could be lethal. I think I may make this segment private.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jul 2013)

Day 1 pf 2 'off' before the final push this weekend. I'm halfway through the challenge so if I can get 2500+ on Saturday then Sunday should be a chunk of laughs. I can't take an mp3 with me as my climbs will be up some traffic heavy climbs, meaning I am likely to chase someone down and mouth off at them again.

I really need to control my anger when on the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

Well what a c*** up to nights ride was, fettled the gears this morning got everything smooth, even to the point of no chain rub 9turned out the front mech was to high), so I can use all the rear gears in any front gear (not that you do) with only the slightest touch of rub in out front and inner rear and inner front and inner rear. Well so I thought, set off tonight and blow me it wouldn't change on to the out front, so fixed that and at least two road bikes went by, without a word. Then for the life of me I could get going, so I thought blow this I have a sit down and a cig, a drink and try again the next 3-4 miles into what seemed an easterly gale couldn't get above what seemed 14 mph (avg was 14.7mph) down hill ever ever so slightly, at this point I am wishing I hadn't done anything to the gears, another 10 miles things are looking up wind behind me though it's dropped from gale force to a breeze, last 9 miles or so I get an avg of 15.4mph up hill.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> This is one route you don't want to push your endurance levels too much. A lapse in concentration on this road could be lethal.


We have a short nasty climb like that, and the road narrows too.
This was the reason for to nights ride to see how I faired on this TT.
And I lost about a min not turning left at the right point (garmin decided at this point to go slow), the loop on strava shows 1:46 so on the safe side a min which should have put me sub 30mins for the 8.1 miles, now I know it I should be able to improve.
http://app.strava.com/activities/68107574#1312435726
I still have a better time than someone on a £3,000 bike, and I had my rack on, and I now have matching bottle carries.


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I still have a better time than someone on a £3,000 bike, and I had my rack on, and I now have matching bottle carries.


 
 stay hydrated

Hats off to you also for doing these challenges on one bike. I have trouble using two, and my townie as back up to them. Since these latest two challenges are more like work outs than pleasure rides I am using some of the old tires I have laying around, they are still not completely shot but they will be when I get through doing these challenges with them.  I wore out my continental ultra sport rear tire since March or April.... I think it was. Right now I have a puncture on the front of my Synapse but I will just change out the front wheel from my Trek. I am riding with all sorts of different type tires at the moment, sort of comical to see on the bikes. I am sort of liking the black back tire with the blue front tire look right now.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jul 2013)

@Supersuperleeds - Congrats on the powerbar challenge, fantastic the mileage you get down.

@shelliemac - great pic, don't ever post about a new bike without one!!! Mo's advice is good, I know your likkle like my missus (5 ft) but the temptation for a low saddle runs against the efficiency of riding, so deffo have a look at it, your legs and knees will thank you later.

Great rides people. Stay safe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> stay hydrated
> 
> Hats off to you also for doing these challenges on one bike. I have trouble using two, and my townie as back up to them. Since these latest two challenges are more like work outs than pleasure rides I am using some of the old tires I have laying around, they are still not completely shot but they will be when I get through doing these challenges with them.  I wore out my continental ultra sport rear tire since March or April.... I think it was. Right now I have a puncture on the front of my Synapse but I will just change out the front wheel from my Trek. I am riding with all sorts of different type tires at the moment, sort of comical to see on the bikes. I am sort of liking the black back tire with the blue front tire look right now.


I think I need another new one, there is bulge starting on the rear one (switch from the front last time), it's not as bad as the bontrager R1 was.
I got a 2nd matching bottle carrier, I can now take the bottle from either, the old plastic one I couldn't on the move.


----------



## Ciar (19 Jul 2013)

Second commute day today, i won't bore you with the read outs, but similar speed cadence and hr to the normal, was a lovely ride in nice and cool pretty quiet roads, even a few cyclists to ride along with, kept my distance so as not to draft, made it in around 36 minutes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> Second commute day today, i won't bore you with the read outs, but similar speed cadence and hr to the normal, was a lovely ride in nice and cool pretty quiet roads, even a few cyclists to ride along with, kept my distance so as not to draft, made it in around 36 minutes.


I always noticed it was quieter into London on Friday.


----------



## Ciar (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I always notice it was quieter into London on Friday.


 
In general it's quieter best part is we are heading into summer holidays, so the roads should really go quiet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> In general it's quieter best part is we are heading into summer holidays, so the roads should really go quiet


I used to drive a truck in from Strood/Chatham sometimes.


----------



## shelliemac (19 Jul 2013)

Thank you all for advice re seat height much appreciate advice. Have popped it up a wee bit and will have a cycle later this evening.


----------



## madferret (19 Jul 2013)

OK minor panic, planned ride to Chester today, is it too hot? Really want to do it, will take it slow, LOT's of drinks, have gels also, but its very hot, don't want to end up with heat stroke etc.


----------



## madferret (19 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> OK minor panic, planned ride to Chester today, is it too hot? Really want to do it, will take it slow, LOT's of drinks, have gels also, but its very hot, don't want to end up with heat stroke etc.


 
I need to MTFU!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> OK minor panic, planned ride to Chester today, is it too hot? Really want to do it, will take it slow, LOT's of drinks, have gels also, but its very hot, don't want to end up with heat stroke etc.


 
If you don't wear a helmet, make sure you wear a hat, plenty of liquid and cash to get more on the way, take your time and you will be fine. What distance are you looking at?


----------



## madferret (19 Jul 2013)

I don't wear a helmet, but may wear a baseball cap today, got lots of fluid and always take cash, spare tubes etc, I am in no rush and guess I will let my body guide me, sure there are plenty of pubs on the route! its 50 miles ish. Just a case of the jitters I guess, this ride means a lot to me and I am annoyed that its the hottest day of the year in Manchester!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> I don't wear a helmet, but may wear a baseball cap today, got lots of fluid and always take cash, spare tubes etc, I am in no rush and guess I will let my body guide me, sure there are plenty of pubs on the route! its 50 miles ish. Just a case of the jitters I guess, this ride means a lot to me and I am annoyed that its the hottest day of the year in Manchester!


 
You'll be fine, just go a bit slower than normal and enjoy it. The other option is to do it another day, but set off around 6 in the morning, you will have the ride just about done as it is starting to warm up.


----------



## MaxInc (19 Jul 2013)

Also don't forget then sun cream


----------



## madferret (19 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll be fine, just go a bit slower than normal and enjoy it. The other option is to do it another day, but set off around 6 in the morning, you will have the ride just about done as it is starting to warm up.


 

I will do it another day...........as well!

It has to be today, been building up to it and you are right, will just do it slower, I have plenty of fluids and I am just going to enjoy it and take pics on the way etc, chat to people with dogs lol.

Need to listen to some inspiring tunes!  

EDIT: Just read my own sig.........going to regret that lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> I will do it another day...........as well!
> 
> It has to be today, been building up to it and you are right, will just do it slower, I have plenty of fluids and I am just going to enjoy it and take pics on the way etc, chat to people with dogs lol.
> 
> ...


Stay away from alcohol if going in the pubs, till you have finished. If you stop cycling stay in any shade there is as it will feel hotter than it is.


----------



## madferret (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Stay away from alcohol if going in the pubs, till you have finished. If you stop cycling stay in any shade there is as it will feel hotter than it is.


 

I may have a pint half way........not planning on a bender 

It inspires me sometimes I love country pubs, but I have a beer festival tomorrow so saving myself for that! I can do this, its not that far really if I go slow(er). I love this weather too, just being a panicky person, don't want to fail. It's mainly off road so may even take my headphones for a change.


----------



## Stu_Robertson (19 Jul 2013)

Here's the details of my 3rd ride (the first one that I have measured):
Moving Time: 44.34 Minutes
Distance: 7.7 Miles
Avg Speed: 10.3 MPH

There were a few hills along the way and a particularly big one at the end (unfortunately I live at the top of a hill so this will always be the case whichever route I take ). The route was along a cycle path which crossed a few busy roads so I had to stop a couple of times and also missed a few turnings as this was the first time that I had done this route so I think my next ride should show a reasonable improvement, but as a 3rd ride I'm quite happy with this.


----------



## MaxInc (19 Jul 2013)

Stu_Robertson said:


> Here's the details of my 3rd ride (the first one that I have measured):
> Moving Time: 44.34 Minutes
> Distance: 7.7 Miles
> Avg Speed: 10.3 MPH
> ...


 
Great effort and keep it up! Don't worry about speed at this stage. On the first month you will see improvements on a daily basis. As for the hill back home, it will begin to flatten in no time  At least you will do hill training on every ride which is only going to make you faster quicker.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> In general it's quieter best part is we are heading into summer holidays, so the roads should really go quiet


 

Yes - the buggers come up here and clog up our lanes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2013)

Stu_Robertson said:


> Here's the details of my 3rd ride (the first one that I have measured):
> Moving Time: 44.34 Minutes
> Distance: 7.7 Miles
> Avg Speed: 10.3 MPH
> ...


 

Sounds ok to me.


----------



## Ciar (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to drive a truck in from Strood/Chatham sometimes.


 
I drove home to wharf for just over 6 years, i used to love when any of the school holidays began, the a12 & a13 became a dream


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2013)

@madferret Enjoy your ride, but do take it easy. Some heat out there again and maybe not quite so much breeze. Just keep the fluids up and take it as slowly as you feel you need to.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> I don't wear a helmet, but may wear a baseball cap today, got lots of fluid and always take cash, spare tubes etc, I am in no rush and guess I will let my body guide me, sure there are plenty of pubs on the route! its 50 miles ish. Just a case of the jitters I guess, this ride means a lot to me and I am annoyed that its the hottest day of the year in Manchester!


 
Roll on winter, for sunshine without warmth, umpteen layers of clothes and frozen fingers and toes  Seriously I know what you mean by jitters. If I'm out for a long ride I always feel nervous (never really sure why) but as soon as I'm out I'm loving it no matter the weather! As you say just take it easy, I'm sure it'll be a great ride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Great effort and keep it up! Don't worry about speed at this stage. On the first month you will see improvements on a daily basis. *As for the hill back home, it will begin to flatten in no time*  At least you will do hill training on every ride which is only going to make you faster quicker.


Mine hasn't its till f'ing steep.


Mo1959 said:


> @madferret Enjoy your ride, but do take it easy. Some heat out there again and maybe not quite so much breeze. Just keep the fluids up and take it as slowly as you feel you need to.


It's not that bad what I have been in, not been far but climb a few little climbs with full panniers, hence the flat tyre again, (only joking about the weight thing and tyre, it is most likely a patch has failed)


Stu_Robertson said:


> Here's the details of my 3rd ride (the first one that I have measured):
> Moving Time: 44.34 Minutes
> Distance: 7.7 Miles
> Avg Speed: 10.3 MPH
> ...


Keep it up Stu, it does get easier and the hill won't seem so bad.


----------



## MaxInc (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine hasn't its till f'ing steep.



It has made you faster though  I used to think I live on top a hill myself, the stupid incline I had o walk the first time, now I barely notice it. Rule #10 applies.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> It has made you faster though  I used to think I live on top a hill myself, the stupid incline I had o walk the first time, now I barely notice it. Rule #10 applies.


It wasn't this hill that made me quicker, though i have got quicker up it 
It's all those miles trying to keep up with Mo these days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959
You are ahead of me on cyclelog
Well I managed 38.6mph downhill today, fastest ever known recording, then get a punture/failed patch (more likely the 2nd) though I did pass some glass, last night this morning forget when, I think I am due a new tyre mind it has done 4,300 miles front and rear, I was hoping it would last till a week Tuesday.
Still I got another 5 p.b.'s.
http://app.strava.com/activities/68238015#


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> You are ahead of me on cyclelog
> Well I managed 38.6mph downhill today, fastest ever known recording, then get a punture/failed patch (more likely the 2nd) though I did pass some glass, last night this morning forget when, I think I am due a new tyre mind it has done 4,300 miles front and rear, I was hoping it would last till a week Tuesday.
> Still I got another 5 p.b.'s.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68238015#


Too fast for me. I am a scaredy cat. Couple of times I have had deer nearly run out on me and makes me a bit cautious.

Well done on all the pb,s. Sorry about the puncture, but that is a good innings for the tyres.

Just back from my MRI on my back. I'm a bit claustrophobic and it felt quite close to my face so I kept my eyes closed the whole time.


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too fast for me. I am a scaredy cat. Couple of times I have had deer nearly run out on me and makes me a bit cautious.
> 
> Well done on all the pb,s. Sorry about the puncture, but that is a good innings for the tyres.
> 
> Just back from my MRI on my back. I'm a bit claustrophobic and it felt quite close to my face so I kept my eyes closed the whole time.


 
Good luck with your MRI.

It is hot here, I almost turned on the air conditioning. I had all my windows closed and then thought about how much it would hurt to go outside and ride after being in the AC, so I am going to put it off at least a few more days. I haven't been too hot sleeping yet just using the fan, when I am too warm to sleep, that is when the
AC comes on.

I had another puncture myself. I have two flat tires now and need to get them repaired, along with mowing the yard and wash the car again, and a million other things.  These challenges can be time consuming. I am backing off some for August. I always say that but this time I mean it...I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Good luck with your MRI.
> 
> It is hot here, I almost turned on the air conditioning. I had all my windows closed and then thought about how much it would hurt to go outside and ride after being in the AC, so I am going to put it off at least a few more days. I haven't been too hot sleeping yet just using the fan, when I am too warm to sleep, that is when the
> AC comes on.
> ...


Ha, ha. Yes, I think I mean it too. Need to let my saddle sores heal and get some life back in the legs!

I will try and resist signing up for any challenges then hopefully I will take it easier.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 Hope things go well, on a medical front I apparently suffer from Postural Hypertension, light head if getting up to quick.
Mo & @RWright do what I do wait till they have started before signing up..


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 Hope things go well, on a medical front I apparently suffer from Postural Hypertension, light head if getting up to quick.
> Mo & @RWright do what I do wait till they have started before signing up..


 
I was getting dizzy when I was standing up. The Dr. took me off some of the high blood pressure medicine I was on and it helped a lot. I got myself physically better off. If you are on any medications make sure the Dr. knows how fit you are and that you ride a lot.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I was getting dizzy when I was standing up. The Dr. took me off some of the high blood pressure medicine I was on and it helped a lot. I got myself physically better off. If you are on any medications make sure the Dr. knows how fit you are and that you ride a lot.


I did, but my meds are for depression.
Well another 11 p.b's and I did try on some of them. a Joint best at 22.8mph on this it's flat with a slight rise at the end.
http://app.strava.com/activities/68313824#1317150038
Quick a few 1-2 mile segments at 18mph+ I liked this one.
http://app.strava.com/activities/68313824#1317150014
2.4miles @ 18.2mph elev gain 107ft

All the people I follow that have bikes listed are generally anywhere from £1500 upwards.
I liked this one too
http://app.strava.com/activities/68313824#1317149994
1.6 miles @ 19.2mph 54ft gain


----------



## hepburn (19 Jul 2013)

Can I join in this thread? I only started cycling just over a year ago (got a bike for my 40th). My first ride was 8 miles and I have progressed up to 25-30 a week but I did do London to Brighton which has been my furthest distance to date. I can only really get out on my bike once a week but when I'm out I absolutely love it. It's so relaxing, the other cyclists are really friendly and I love how toned my legs and backside are  . I also love discovering new routes and am constantly surprised by the areas around my home that I never knew existed! I wish I'd taken this up years ago.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> Can I join in this thread? I only started cycling just over a year ago (got a bike for my 40th). My first ride was 8 miles and I have progressed up to 25-30 a week but I did do London to Brighton which has been my furthest distance to date. I can only really get out on my bike once a week but when I'm out I absolutely love it. It's so relaxing, the other cyclists are really friendly and I love how toned my legs and backside are  . I also love discovering new routes and am constantly surprised by the areas around my home that I never knew existed! * I wish I'd taken this up years ago*.


 aboard. I think alot of us can echo this statement. Well done on the L2B run.
Regarding cyclists being friendly, most cases true, but not only got blanked on this segment, the other rider actually looked the other way http://app.strava.com/activities/68313824#1317149994 not sure if its my cheap aldi kit or my cheap viking bike, or just me, He was dressed in some club or other colours, and yesterday when I had a little bit of a mechanical at least one rider in similar colours just sailed by.


----------



## hepburn (19 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> aboard. I think alot of us can echo this statement. Well done on the L2B run.
> Regarding cyclists being friendly, most cases true, but not only got blanked on this segment, the other rider actually looked the other way http://app.strava.com/activities/68313824#1317149994 not sure if its my cheap aldi kit or my cheap viking bike, or just me, He was dressed in some club or other colours, and yesterday when I had a little bit of a mechanical at least one rider in similar colours just sailed by.


 

Oh dear that's not good. I must admit though - I just sail by at the moment - I just assume everyone else knows more than me and I'd be little or no help anyway  
Can't fault Aldi kit though! They must just be jealous you saved yourself some cash....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> Oh dear that's not good. I must admit though - I just sail by at the moment - I just assume everyone else knows more than me and I'd be little or no help anyway
> Can't fault Aldi kit though! They must just be jealous you saved yourself some cash....


I don't carry a phone ect, but I do ask if any help is needed. As for saving money you might be right, but it might actually be the bike, I am managing to get to speeds on a 13-16 kg bike they are on 8kg carbon frame bikes. Don't get me wrong there are some amazing performances that I won't match


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> Oh dear that's not good. I must admit though - I just sail by at the moment - I just assume everyone else knows more than me and I'd be little or no help anyway
> Can't fault Aldi kit though! They must just be jealous you saved yourself some cash....


Next thing is you will be joining strava, if you haven't already.


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

I never notice what other people are riding while I am out riding. For some reason I just notice how they are riding. Cadence, on the tops or hoods or drops. I did notice people on aero bars too. I don't notice what they are wearing unless they are stopped where I am, which has happened like one time  I also notice when I get scalped, most are wearing the very tight fitting aero looking stuff. I wear the not so aero stuff, I like more air getting into my jersey, sort of the parachute effect.  I have a couple of the tight racing jerseys but don't wear them often. I am going to save them for a hot lap after I get through with all this endurance and climbing nonsense.  

I have only noticed one other rider without a helmet, well besides kids that is, and kids are supposed to wear helmets here if they are under 16, but I notice a lot of them don't.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> You are ahead of me on cyclelog
> Well I managed 38.6mph downhill today, fastest ever known recording, then get a punture/failed patch (more likely the 2nd) though I did pass some glass, last night this morning forget when, I think I am due a new tyre mind it has done 4,300 miles front and rear, I was hoping it would last till a week Tuesday.
> Still I got another 5 p.b.'s.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68238015#


 
If you wanted a good high speed, come out with me, I've 50mph into a small headwind down one road (you can see 1/2 mile away so it's alright)


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> Can I join in this thread? I only started cycling just over a year ago (got a bike for my 40th). My first ride was 8 miles and I have progressed up to 25-30 a week but I did do London to Brighton which has been my furthest distance to date. I can only really get out on my bike once a week but when I'm out I absolutely love it. It's so relaxing, the other cyclists are really friendly and I love how toned my legs and backside are  . I also love discovering new routes and am constantly surprised by the areas around my home that I never knew existed! I wish I'd taken this up years ago.


 
Of course you can join this thread!  
You don't need a welcome, just tell us what you've done. We're all here for one another


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If you wanted a good high speed, come out with me, I've 50mph into a small headwind down one road (you can see 1/2 mile away so it's alright)


This was a little like that I guess, straight down, not the best surface around here, but not the worst either. I am not really a spee freak, I guess it just shows how my confidence is increasing.
@RWright
I don't generally notice the bike, the ones I have been mentioning are from what people ride on strava, I just wear to be warm or cool depending on the time of year, change in the weather here I think, judging from the cloud build up this evening, cooler weather to follow, and I suspect another cold winter.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> Can I join in this thread? I only started cycling just over a year ago (got a bike for my 40th). My first ride was 8 miles and I have progressed up to 25-30 a week but I did do London to Brighton which has been my furthest distance to date. I can only really get out on my bike once a week but when I'm out I absolutely love it. It's so relaxing, the other cyclists are really friendly and I love how toned my legs and backside are  . I also love discovering new routes and am constantly surprised by the areas around my home that I never knew existed! I wish I'd taken this up years ago.


 


Don't ask, just barge in, park yourself down, and tell us a story every once in a while!


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This was a little like that I guess, straight down, not the best surface around here, but not the worst either. I am not really a spee freak, I guess it just shows how my confidence is increasing.
> @RWright
> I don't generally notice the bike, the ones I have been mentioning are from what people ride on strava, I just wear to be warm or cool depending on the time of year, change in the weather here I think, judging from the cloud build up this evening, cooler weather to follow, and I suspect another cold winter.


 
I was reading somewhere, I forget exactly, but they forecast like 10 more years of cold and rainy weather for the UK. 
Don't shoot me, I am only the messenger. Of course they don't know but it was from some sort of scientific source that sounded legit when I read it.

I found it http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/18/climate-uk-weather-summer-rain the Met office.


----------



## MaxInc (20 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I was reading somewhere, I forget exactly, but they forecast like 10 more years of cold and rainy weather for the UK.
> Don't shoot me, I am only the messenger. Of course they don't know but it was from some sort of scientific source that sounded legit when I read it.
> 
> I found it http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jun/18/climate-uk-weather-summer-rain the Met office.



Sounds like the same people who predicted the dryest summer in a long time, even banned hosepipes in most of the country only for the longest and wettest season ever recorded to kick in a few weeks later. I find predicting weather long term to be just as accurate as the horoscope. 

Growing up in 40C+ summers and severe -30C winters I must say that I find the weather in the UK to be perfect in terms of temperature, maybe a bit grey at times but ideal for my heat thresholds. The rain however tends to get depressing after a while.

I did enjoy riding motorbikes in all weather including heavy rain but as long as I stayed (relatively) dry. Not sure I would be as comforable on a cycle, and wearing Goretex will most certainly impact performance and attract a lot of attention ) I gueess I'll have to wait and see what the winter will bring 

@hepburn Welcome and don't be shy, you are amongst the right people! Well done on the L2B, the more I read about people doing the ride, the more I feel bad for chickening out ... will definitely going to do it next year!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

hepburn said:


> Can I join in this thread? I only started cycling just over a year ago (got a bike for my 40th). My first ride was 8 miles and I have progressed up to 25-30 a week but I did do London to Brighton which has been my furthest distance to date. I can only really get out on my bike once a week but when I'm out I absolutely love it. It's so relaxing, the other cyclists are really friendly and I love how toned my legs and backside are  . I also love discovering new routes and am constantly surprised by the areas around my home that I never knew existed! I wish I'd taken this up years ago.


 

Hiya - look forward to your tales of joy and tribulation.

All sorts of nice people on here from big mile-munchers to pootlers and all stops inbetween.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Sounds like the same people who predicted the dryest summer in a long time, even banned hosepipes in most of the country only for the longest and wettest season ever recorded to kick in a few weeks later. I find predicting weather long term to be just as accurate as the horoscope.
> 
> Growing up in 40C+ summers and severe -30C winters *I must say that I find the weather in the UK to be perfect in terms of temperature*, maybe a bit grey at times but ideal for my heat thresholds. The rain however tends to get depressing after a while.
> 
> ...


 
Me too!

I like our weather although sometimes when the drizzle sets in for a couple of weeks (literally) as we live in the lee of the mountains I have been known to curse.

A long time back I wanted to live in a v.hot climate but it doesn't suit me these days - I'm not sure what causes that sort of change in people really. Is it morphing physiology or psychology or both?

Bit breezier here today with some fluffy white things floating about. Tied up this morning (figuratively) but planing to get out later.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

@RWright That is the British weather, there may well be a change in the winters due to sun spot activity @MaxInc this comes from various sources over the years going back to the 90's, as was predicted Sunspot activate is dropping and the last time this happened was in the 17th century or rather at the time little sunspot activity was noticed ths was called the Maunder Minimum and during this period the temps in Europe dropped certainly in the winter and rivers like the Thames froze.Since the 90's more research into the sun has happened and seems to be backing this up, and if your look at the winters we have had in recent years not just the last one (which was long for the U.K), we have had snow laying longer than the usual 3-4 days.
@SpokeyDokey My last two evening Rides have been rather breezy, though I was faster on last nights, I could swear it was omnidirectional (flipping heck spelt that in one go) though, it was 9mph from the ENE so I was quite pleased with the p.b. set on the Winter Chain Gang though not in my face it was coming from about 2 or 3 o'clock relative to me.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Was 4 miles out on the road this morning when I realised I had left my water bottle sitting and hate turning back. Kept going as it was forecast misty and taking longer for the sun to get through. However, I chanced my luck and popped into the little village shop in Braco and asked in the off chance that they might oblige with a bottle of lucozade sport and let me pay again. Didn't think they would as not many shops do that nowadays. I think it was a Saturday girl and she was a bit hesitant at first but agreed. The sun did come out for a while up the top of the moor so I was glad of it.

Got back and uploaded the ride and I am at 99% of the challenge.  I know many would be tempted to go back out and finish it but I will savour the moment tomorrow and it will let me pop back over to Braco to pay for my drink. Really must pop a few pounds in my saddle bag for such emergencies.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was 4 miles out on the road this morning when I realised I had left my water bottle sitting and hate turning back. Kept going as it was forecast misty and taking longer for the sun to get through. However, I chanced my luck and popped into the little village shop in Braco and asked in the off chance that they might oblige with a bottle of lucozade sport and let me pay again. Didn't think they would as not many shops do that nowadays. I think it was a Saturday girl and she was a bit hesitant at first but agreed. The sun did come out for a while up the top of the moor so I was glad of it.
> 
> Got back and uploaded the ride and I am at 99% of the challenge.  I know many would be tempted to go back out and finish it but I will savour the moment tomorrow and it will let me pop back over to Braco to pay for my drink. Really must pop a few pounds in my saddle bag for such emergencies.


 
Well done Mo, I must admit I am amazed by how easily you have done the challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was 4 miles out on the road this morning when I realised I had left my water bottle sitting and hate turning back. Kept going as it was forecast misty and taking longer for the sun to get through. However, I chanced my luck and popped into the little village shop in Braco and asked in the off chance that they might oblige with a bottle of lucozade sport and let me pay again. Didn't think they would as not many shops do that nowadays. I think it was a Saturday girl and she was a bit hesitant at first but agreed. The sun did come out for a while up the top of the moor so I was glad of it.
> 
> Got back and uploaded the ride and I am at 99% of the challenge.  I know many would be tempted to go back out and finish it but I will savour the moment tomorrow and it will let me pop back over to Braco to pay for my drink. Really must pop a few pounds in my saddle bag for such emergencies.


That will put you past 4,500 miles this year Mo, nice one.
I always have enough to make a call (if I can find a public phone) or extra water, though I very rarely get through more than a litre.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done Mo, I must admit I am amazed by how easily you have done the challenge


Hmm, not sure I would use the word easily. I have found it very tough but I am a bit stubborn and also a bit competitive and can push myself through physical pain otherwise I think I would have given up a couple of days ago. Glad I have done it though. Unless I fall off the bike within a few miles of leaving the house I should be finished tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmm, not sure I would use the word easily. I have found it very tough but I am a bit stubborn and also a bit competitive and can push myself through physical pain otherwise I think I would have given up a couple of days ago. Glad I have done it though. Unless I fall off the bike within a few miles of leaving the house I should be finished tomorrow.


 

You are that close I reckon if you ran up and down the stairs a few time you will have done it. Looks like you will be in a very select group of cycle chatters that complete it.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You are that close I reckon if you ran up and down the stairs a few time you will have done it. Looks like you will be in a very select group of cycle chatters that complete it.


I see there is another female lying second. Maybe something in the idea that women can push themselves through physical pain due to childbirth right enough......not that I have done that! The one in my arms in my avatar is my great nephew. That is as close as I get


----------



## madferret (20 Jul 2013)

Well.......I didn't make it......far too hot and then a pub half way managed to keep me in

Still lots learnt. Main thing is that if your minds not right it doesn't work and never use new toys on a big ride.


----------



## boybiker (20 Jul 2013)

I should hit 1000km+ for the first month ever!  It's a shame the weather and life have been against me for the take on the tour challenge as I'm not going to finish that now. Unless I win the lottery and can quit my job lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Well.......I didn't make it......far too hot and then a pub half way managed to keep me in
> 
> Still lots learnt. Main thing is that if your minds not right it doesn't work and never use new toys on a big ride.


I did warn you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I should hit 1000km+ for the first month ever!  It's a shame the weather and life have been against me for the take on the tour challenge as I'm not going to finish that now. Unless I win the lottery and can quit my job lol.


Thats a shame  Elliot because you are doing very well.
I was going to say I am just about to do my first 500km week but just checked, I have done one, but on the other hand I will complete the furthest in a week (sun-sat) previous best was 319.61miles in April. Though I do have a little further to go than Mo does tomorrow, since the weather has changed I am going to try the 3/4 length legging from Lidl.


----------



## Biggler (20 Jul 2013)

Longest ride yet (11.6miles) with a few personal records 

http://app.strava.com/activities/68387365

I'm eyeing up a less flat 20miles for next weekend


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I see there is another female lying second. Maybe something in the idea that women can push themselves through physical pain due to childbirth right enough......not that I have done that! The one in my arms in my avatar is my great nephew. That is as close as I get


 
Nothing to do with all us blokes being at work and the women being ladies of leisure then


----------



## MOI (20 Jul 2013)

Just completed a little pottle on my n+1+1, a single speed, flat bar with rack and a pannier, as mapmyride was not playing ball with my new phone and I can't download strava, I tried a new one from the googlestore, it seemed to work and gave me a distance of 36.88 km (no miles on it!) with a time of 2.01.39, had a pretty strong headwind for half the ride and a coffee break, on the late shift today and now the sun has decided to come out after being cloudy during my ride . Anyway nice to back out as my toe gave no problems and I was cycling in sandals .


----------



## madferret (20 Jul 2013)

Coffee would have been a better plan for me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

Biggler said:


> Longest ride yet (11.6miles) with a few personal records
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68387365
> 
> I'm eyeing up a less flat 20miles for next weekend


 

Well done!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> Just completed a little pottle on my n+1+1, a single speed, flat bar with rack and a pannier, as mapmyride was not playing ball with my new phone and I can't download strava, I tried a new one from the googlestore, it seemed to work and gave me a distance of 36.88 km (no miles on it!) with a time of 2.01.39, had a pretty strong headwind for half the ride and a coffee break, on the late shift today and now the sun has decided to come out after being cloudy during my ride . Anyway nice to back out as my toe gave no problems and I was cycling in sandals .


 

Good going for a single-speed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

17.64 miles / 15.42 mph av'.

Got out before the heat builds up too much!

Bit of a strange one as my circular route managed to keep the irritatingly strong wind in my face all the way round. Bummer when that happens!

Route incorporated about 2 miles of continuous switchback which went very easily - I was a bit concerned about it as back in Feb' when I did it it was a blooming slog; fitness slowly improving.

15.42 is good for me and although my average is steadily improving I was pondering whilst twiddling away on the pedals as to what it would be like to cycle around a nice flat route for a change. Here I am either going up a hill or down a hill and it is not always easy to get a good steady rhythm going. It's esp' irritating when the 'up' you just did brings no compensation on the 'down' as it is steep, loose and blind bendy!

Had a lovely ride made interesting by the lady cycling along on my side of the road with 3 young children spread across the lane as I went around one of the aforementioned blind bends (left hooker). Nice to see people out on their bikes but she was a total idiot - I did point out to her very politely that it was not a good idea to cycle on the wrong side but she said it "was her business". Cest la vie.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nothing to do with all us blokes being at work


 
Bloody annoying that work thing gets in the way of my cycling....


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nothing to do with all us blokes being at work and the women being ladies of leisure then


Ha, ha............maybe if I had a commute to and from work every day, I could do even more


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2013)

Set out for a 40 miler today as per training schedule. Had to go to Newark anyway in order to collect a key (but that's another story - still no key, clinic was shut) 

Felt great out on the bike, sun is hiding today so not too hot, wasn't doing huge speeds but was happy with the way everything was going (drinking and eating in the saddle etc) UNTIL I slid off the edge of some newly surfaced road, into the verge and onto the newly laid gravel!

Grazes and bruises for me but my poor bike  

There was also a noise I couldn't pin down and didn't want to make anything worse, so I rang for my knight in shining armour who came and scooped me up. He's managed to bend the hood into a more normal position, but we think it needs some professional love and attention and LBS is closed. 

Good job it happened this week and not next or the one after (London 100 on 4 August) 

I'm hoping the damage is mainly cosmetic - scratches and dents to the bike, shoes decided scuffed, but thank goodness I was wearing my shorts and not my expensive longs. Another occasion when my skin will heal but the fabric wouldn't have! 

AND, there weren't any cars around at the time, so didn't cause an accident or damage anybody else's property. 

Sigh, but counting blessings. 

Hope everybody else is more successful today


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs Ouch. Sorry to hear that  It can all happen so quickly when the bike goes from under you.

Hope there is nothing seriously damaged and your scrapes and bruises heal quickly.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs Ouch. Sorry to hear that  It can all happen so quickly when the bike goes from under you.
> 
> Hope there is nothing seriously damaged and your scrapes and bruises heal quickly.



Thanks Mo. unfortunately I'll have to kneel down this afternoon to bandage a patient, so I think I might take a cushion!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks Mo. unfortunately I'll have to kneel down this afternoon to bandage a patient, so I think I might take a cushion!


Maybe you should let the patient bandage you!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nothing to do with all us blokes being at work and the women being ladies of leisure then


Well Chris she's beat me.


MOI said:


> Just completed a little pottle on my n+1+1, a single speed, flat bar with rack and a pannier, as mapmyride was not playing ball with my new phone and I can't download strava, I tried a new one from the googlestore, it seemed to work and gave me a distance of *36.88* km (no miles on it!) with a time of 2.01.39, had a pretty strong headwind for half the ride and a coffee break, on the late shift today and now the sun has decided to come out after being cloudy during my ride . Anyway nice to back out as my toe gave no problems and I was cycling in sandals .


22.91miles. Pretty good going, something I have never fancied.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Set out for a 40 miler today as per training schedule. Had to go to Newark anyway in order to collect a key (but that's another story - still no key, clinic was shut)
> 
> Felt great out on the bike, sun is hiding today so not too hot, wasn't doing huge speeds but was happy with the way everything was going (drinking and eating in the saddle etc) UNTIL I slid off the edge of some newly surfaced road, into the verge and onto the newly laid gravel!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, its easy enough to remedy, if you peel the rubber back a little you will see an allen bolt head, undo this so you can position the lever then tighten, providing nothing else is wrong.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs

Sorry to hear about your off - happens quick doesn't it.

Hope you are not aching too much when you wake up tomorrow.

Hope bike repairs etc are not too costly as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha............maybe if I had a commute to and from work every day, I could do even more


 
I only work 5 miles away from home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs

Hope you are not to badly injured.

Don't worry about scratches and dents on the bike, they show everybody you ride and you ride hard


----------



## boybiker (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats a shame  Elliot because you are doing very well.
> I was going to say I am just about to do my first 500km week but just checked, I have done one, but on the other hand I will complete the furthest in a week (sun-sat) previous best was 319.61miles in April. Though I do have a little further to go than Mo does tomorrow, since the weather has changed I am going to try the 3/4 length legging from Lidl.


 
Maybe I will be able to get some longer rides under my belt but I've done 1000 KM for the month now which was my main goal . You and Mo are both big mile munchers but I'm not doing too badly this month.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

It's a weird feeling if you have overcooked a corner or misjudged a manoeuvre how you can't seem to help fixating on where you don't want to end up rather than where you do. Usually means the bike follows where you are looking, ie the ditch or whatever. It's really hard to train yourself to avert your gaze and try and look where you want the bike to go but it does seem to work when you manage it.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Set out for a 40 miler today as per training schedule. Had to go to Newark anyway in order to collect a key (but that's another story - still no key, clinic was shut)
> 
> Felt great out on the bike, sun is hiding today so not too hot, wasn't doing huge speeds but was happy with the way everything was going (drinking and eating in the saddle etc) UNTIL I slid off the edge of some newly surfaced road, into the verge and onto the newly laid gravel!
> 
> ...


 
Really sorry to hear about your incident Lesley, hopefully the picture you posted shows the bike took the brunt of it. Must have come down with a bit of force? Hopefully the LBS will bet your steed back up and your bruising will calm enough for you to enjoy riding again within a fortnight!

Take care.



Mo1959 said:


> It's a weird feeling if you have overcooked a corner or misjudged a manoeuvre how you can't seem to help fixating on where you don't want to end up rather than where you do. Usually means the bike follows where you are looking, ie the ditch or whatever. It's really hard to train yourself to avert your gaze and try and look where you want the bike to go but it does seem to work when you manage it.


 
Yeah it runs against your natural inclination


----------



## boybiker (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a weird feeling if you have overcooked a corner or misjudged a manoeuvre how you can't seem to help fixating on where you don't want to end up rather than where you do. Usually means the bike follows where you are looking, ie the ditch or whatever. It's really hard to train yourself to avert your gaze and try and look where you want the bike to go but it does seem to work when you manage it.


 
I've got a lot more confident on fast descents. A lot of it is just knowing where the limits are, they are a fair bit higher than I thought they would be. I even hit 40 MPH +


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a weird feeling if you have overcooked a corner or misjudged a manoeuvre how you can't seem to help fixating on where you don't want to end up rather than where you do. Usually means the bike follows where you are looking, ie the ditch or whatever. It's really hard to train yourself to avert your gaze and try and look where you want the bike to go but it does seem to work when you manage it.


 

I am thinking about what you have said there Mo and it might help me with cornering at speed.

Since my 'offs' I have gone a bit namby-pamby on corners esp' downhill. I am tending to look where I don't want to end up instead of where I want to go although until I read your post I hadn't thought of it like that.

I end up braking to avoid my perceived doom and end up going very slow.

***

As an open question: how does everyone cope with cornering confidence esp' after an 'off'? Not that mine were at speed or on a corner I have just developed an allergy to pain!

I am really struggling to lean over in bends and I am desperately trying to keep the bike vertical as I go round. This is putting stress on my back as you can imagine + the tyres are not getting onto the grippier areas of the rubber (I have that triple compound stuff).

In short, and I don't mind admitting it, I am feeling a bit nervous on twisty descents esp' the nasty loose stuff but even on the sweeping smooth and sticky stuff too. I keep focussing on the fact that two very low speed 'offs' caused a lot of pain and residual damage and shudder to think what a speedier 'off' would do.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey - I think its perfectly natural for an off, let alone two, to dent your confidence with fast paced corners. Must admit Im the same even though I didnt come off, just had a 40 mph "wobble" which was bad driver error but has still made me overly cautious on fast bends.

I think just go as fast as your happy with and feel safe doing! And use the front brake not the rear one like I did...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> Maybe I will be able to get some longer rides under my belt but I've done 1000 KM for the month now which was my main goal . You and Mo are both big mile munchers but I'm not doing too badly this month.


The goals keep going up Elliot, I dont remember most of the miles this week let alone this month, they just seem to fly by these days, I will try and get another 31 miles done later, this means 360 miles this week (if I do it), the next i suppose is 400 miles in a week. I still have a tough challenge doing the tour, but i was think about it while out, to do even half the distance of the tour in month is some achievement so hats of to Chris and Mo who have both completed it in such a short time.
To reiterate to any new comers, don't be disheartened by the mileages you see us doing, this time last year most of us were the same finding it extremely hard work and wondering does it get better, Mo is a shining example to all as to what can be achieved (sorry Mo if you didn't find it so difficult last Aug), I used to cuss every slight climb saying not another one.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I am thinking about what you have said there Mo and it might help me with cornering at speed.
> 
> Since my 'offs' I have gone a bit namby-pamby on corners esp' downhill. I am tending to look where I don't want to end up instead of where I want to go although until I read your post I hadn't thought of it like that.


Definitely works when you can pull it off. I am pretty hopeless too and have had a few near misses misjudging corners 

On the few occasions I do get it right and pick a nice line through the corner, just keeping my eyes on the line I want the bike to go and shifting your weight seems enough to glide smoothly round, but as I say, I manage it like that one in a blue moon. Usually, I am snatching at the brakes at the last minute because I haven't judged it well!


----------



## boybiker (20 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I am thinking about what you have said there Mo and it might help me with cornering at speed.
> 
> Since my 'offs' I have gone a bit namby-pamby on corners esp' downhill. I am tending to look where I don't want to end up instead of where I want to go although until I read your post I hadn't thought of it like that.
> 
> ...


 
Find a nice low volume/traffic free road with a fast decent. Go down it once then ride back up and repeat the process until you get better. Practice makes perfect. Try no to steer the bike as such, you can control the bike by leaning one way or another and I'm not talking about moto GP knee down stuff. You should feel like your steering straight ahead and even a little in the opposite direction while leaning the way you want to go. Watch a few pro bike races and really pay attention to how they descend and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The goals keep going up Elliot, I dont remember most of the miles this week let alone this month, they just seem to fly by these days, I will try and get another 31 miles done later, this means 360 miles this week (if I do it), the next i suppose is 400 miles in a week. I still have a tough challenge doing the tour, but i was think about it while out, to do even half the distance of the tour in month is some achievement so hats of to Chris and Mo who have both completed it in such a short time.
> To reiterate to any new comers, don't be disheartened by the mileages you see us doing, this time last year most of us were the same finding it extremely hard work and wondering does it get better, Mo is a shining example to all as to what can be achieved (sorry Mo if you didn't find it so difficult last Aug), I used to cuss every slight climb saying not another one.


Last August feels like a distant memory now, but it would be all to easy to let the fitness slip just as easily as it built up. I remember feeling physically sick and a bit faint going up a very modest hill on one of my first rides!

Not sure that I want to keep going at this intensity though. I think the challenges plus the good weather have been great incentives but it would be easy to sicken yourself and do too much, especially as you get older. The body doesn't recover quite as quickly as it would have done several years ago.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey
Just keep at it, I must admit for a long time I was like that, this week has seen an improvement in corner at speed, still a long way from anything decent but its coming, I also think the faster you go overall makes you look more where your going, as I found when i was slower that things didn't change much, so eyes on the road all the time weren't 100% necessary just an awareness of what is happening around, as for the bike following where your look Mo has a point, one road round here has some cement/tarmac thats drop of a wagon and set it's not very big but I hit it every time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Last August feels like a distant memory now, but it would be all to easy to let the fitness slip just as easily as it built up. I remember feeling physically sick and a bit faint going up a very modest hill on one of my first rides!
> 
> Not sure that I want to keep going at this intensity though. I think the challenges plus the good weather have been great incentives but it would be easy to sicken yourself and do too much, especially as you get older. The body doesn't recover quite as quickly as it would have done several years ago.


I think once you have a core fitness, you just need to keep it up which is easier than starting from the beginning, you shouldn't need to keep up the same level of intensity, just do a few less miles/rides (start the day after tomorrow to give me chance ) but at a higher intensity, you should find that since you can cover distance easy enough, less time i the saddle will be fine but the high work loads increases everything really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The goals keep going up Elliot, I dont remember most of the miles this week let alone this month, they just seem to fly by these days, I will try and get another 31 miles done later, this means 360 miles this week (if I do it), the next i suppose is 400 miles in a week. I still have a tough challenge doing the tour, but i was think about it while out, to do even half the distance of the tour in month is some achievement so hats of to Chris and Mo who have both completed it in such a short time.
> *To reiterate to any new comers, don't be disheartened by the mileages you see us doing*, this time last year most of us were the same finding it extremely hard work and wondering does it get better, Mo is a shining example to all as to what can be achieved (sorry Mo if you didn't find it so difficult last Aug), I used to cuss every slight climb saying not another one.


 
I completed my first 400 mile week this morning. Not sure I could do much more, 450 might be possible, but I tend to aim for 210 miles a week as this is roughly what I need to average to hit 10k for the year.

Re the mileage, I started getting more serious about my cycling last November time and I was happy if I did 100 miles in a week and a 15 mile bike ride to work was a huge effort. Now if I don't do 30 in the morning I don't feel like I have been out for a ride.

Next challenge is to try and hit 1500 miles for this month, only another 400 and something to go


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2013)

Could not resist the temptation to go out and do some hill work,

Thanks to the guy who asked if i was ok (just stopped to have a drink)  nice to see around here

http://app.strava.com/activities/68449883


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Sorry hadn't realised I wasn't follow you Steve, some nice p.b.'s there too.


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2013)

No problem nigel, thought i was already following you....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Could not resist the temptation to go out and do some hill work,
> 
> Thanks to the guy who asked if i was ok (just stopped to have a drink)  nice to see around here
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68449883


I had that yesterday, I was outside the hospital ( after the group thing) and having a cig crouched down some motorist that was going in stopped and came and asked if I was ok, turns out he cycles a bit and was a little concerned, see not all motorists are


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> No problem nigel, thought i was already following you....


You are Steve, it was an over site on my part.


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You are Steve, it was an over site on my part.


 

Ohhhh ok i'll be quiet now


----------



## Pieface (20 Jul 2013)

Just went out for a ride and decided to try and beat my segment of the original short circuit I used to do. Did it 24 seconds quicker, after a slow start (As my legs were getting tired). Will give it a go when I can on fresh legs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> Just went out for a ride and decided to try and beat my segment of the original short circuit I used to do. Did it 24 seconds quicker, after a slow start (As my legs were getting tired). Will give it a go when I can on fresh legs.


Well done.
The thing is it takes time to warm up, I set a lot of p.b.'s after 10-15 miles.


----------



## philinmerthyr (20 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Could not resist the temptation to go out and do some hill work,
> 
> Thanks to the guy who asked if i was ok (just stopped to have a drink)  nice to see around here
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68449883




I had the same thought. Hills are getting easier http://app.strava.com/activities/68424582


----------



## Pieface (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done.
> The thing is it takes time to warm up, I set a lot of p.b.'s after 10-15 miles.


I can't wait till 10 miles is my warm up :P

I do find hills (Although not hills like that @philinmerthyr) are getting easier, which is getting better.


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Last August feels like a distant memory now, but it would be all to easy to let the fitness slip just as easily as it built up. I remember feeling physically sick and a bit faint going up a very modest hill on one of my first rides!
> 
> Not sure that I want to keep going at this intensity though. I think the challenges plus the good weather have been great incentives but it would be easy to sicken yourself and do too much, especially as you get older. The body doesn't recover quite as quickly as it would have done several years ago.


 
I remember feeling physically sick and bit faint going up a modest hill yesterday. 
The type riding I have been doing really does remind me a lot of how I felt about a year ago, since I am using some of the same routes, however, this time it is after 50 miles for the day instead of 5.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe you should let the patient bandage you!



Ha ha. Wrong sort of bandaging but nice thought 



Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry to hear that, its easy enough to remedy, if you peel the rubber back a little you will see an allen bolt head, undo this so you can position the lever then tighten, providing nothing else is wrong.



Thanks. Hubby has repositioned it but I was keen to get it and the weird noise checked out




SpokeyDokey said:


> @Phoenix Lincs
> 
> Sorry to hear about your off - happens quick doesn't it.
> 
> ...




Thanks. It'll be in the region of £65 so that's not too bad 



Supersuperleeds said:


> @Phoenix Lincs
> 
> Hope you are not to badly injured.
> 
> Don't worry about scratches and dents on the bike, they show everybody you ride and you ride hard



Ta. Just scrapes and bruises at the minute. And the mechanic said he can't do anything about the scrapes on the bike, but I told him not to worry. Can't have me looking like I've just come from the showroom can I? 



Mo1959 said:


> It's a weird feeling if you have overcooked a corner or misjudged a manoeuvre how you can't seem to help fixating on where you don't want to end up rather than where you do. Usually means the bike follows where you are looking, ie the ditch or whatever. It's really hard to train yourself to avert your gaze and try and look where you want the bike to go but it does seem to work when you manage it.



I've had this pointed out to me before and I agree but I have no idea how I actually did it today. I have had some 'oh oh' moment before and saved myself but the first I knew about this was landing in the road 



Nomadski said:


> Really sorry to hear about your incident Lesley, hopefully the picture you posted shows the bike took the brunt of it. Must have come down with a bit of force? Hopefully the LBS will bet your steed back up and your bruising will calm enough for you to enjoy riding again within a fortnight!
> 
> Take care.



Thanks, I will. I've my old bike in the garage on the turbo so I'm not completely steed-less and I should have my 'bestie' back on Thursday 

<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ big hug ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>
Thanks everybody. You've all been really kind. I love this forum!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs
Just thinking what I could get for £65, loads of stuff. New tyres


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/68457124

Here's the route. And sorry for the length of the last post. Got my spacings wrong.

Yeah @Nigelnaturist, but I'm not mechanically minded and I'd rather be safe than sorry in view of London coming up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/68457124
> 
> Here's the route. And sorry for the length of the last post. Got my spacings wrong.
> 
> Yeah @Nigelnaturist, but I'm not mechanically minded and I'd rather be safe than sorry in view of London coming up


I understand, but bikes really arn't to difficult, but best when there are no dead lines.
Look at all those places you got.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> *I can't wait till 10 miles is my warm u*p :P
> 
> I do find hills (Although not hills like that @philinmerthyr) are getting easier, which is getting better.


 
Keep riding and it won't be long. You will be surprised how quickly you will get to that level


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Jul 2013)

I'm glad you're okay @Phoenix Lincs, that's one thing I'm not looking forward to!!

My second trip out on the roadie today was stopped abruptly by a puncture , but still, it was fun while it lasted.

http://app.strava.com/activities/68404049


----------



## adamangler (20 Jul 2013)

first 50 miler, although strava on my phone said 50.4m when i uploaded it said 49.8m, gutted!

tried to stay in heart rate zone 2 to pace myself, wasnt very fast at all but my arse was failing well before legs or cardio!
http://app.strava.com/activities/68397326


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2013)

Can anyone tell me why there is such a difference in calories burnt between strava and my garmin unit?

http://app.strava.com/activities/68449883

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/345329442


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

adamangler said:


> first 50 miler, although strava on my phone said 50.4m when i uploaded it said 49.8m, gutted!
> 
> tried to stay in heart rate zone 2 to pace myself, wasnt very fast at all but my arse was failing well before legs or cardio!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68397326


Well done indeed. That's an impressive amount of climbing for your first 50 miler.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Can anyone tell me why there is such a difference in calories burnt between strava and my garmin unit?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68449883
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/345329442


None of them are all that accurate but I usually go on the lower one, which for me is Strava. I think the Garmin is a bit over optimistic.


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> None of them are all that accurate but I usually go on the lower one, which for me is Strava. I think the Garmin is a bit over optimistic.


 

Thanks Mo i'll go with the garmin me thinks... lol the o/h likes to see the calories burnt for the effort she puts in.


----------



## DaveyM (20 Jul 2013)

I got out and did one long ride in three stages totalling 75 miles, temp was way down and remained cloudy the full route. just nice to be out 

http://app.strava.com/activities/68386025
http://app.strava.com/activities/68439156
http://app.strava.com/activities/68476259


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Some great rides people ^^ Well done.

@Mo1959 the day I take Strava's word on anything will be the day hell freezes over!!  Think its algorithms are potty as hell.

Did a flat ride via the superhighways which turned into a bit of a waiting game....waiting for all the red lights to turn green that is. 1 hour 58 mins with NINETEEN minutes of that waiting at traffic lights (the only time I wasn't moving).

http://app.strava.com/activities/68513667


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs sorry to hear about the off, hopefully nothing too bad.
@Mo1959 well done with the challenge! Maybe you should give me some metres as today's ride doesn't seem to be adding to my total again...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> None of them are all that accurate but I usually go on the lower one, which for me is Strava. I think the Garmin is a bit over optimistic.


Yea but strava is also lower on elevation than anything else, but you do right to take the lowest value, from my own data I am looking at about 40cals/mile this has actually been going down as I have got fitter, using the same system since Jan when it was about 50cals/min


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Some great rides people ^^ Well done.
> 
> @Mo1959 the day I take Strava's word on anything will be the day hell freezes over!!  Think its algorithms are potty as hell.
> 
> ...


 
73 trophys! Great going



ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Phoenix Lincs sorry to hear about the off, hopefully nothing too bad.
> @Mo1959 well done with the challenge! Maybe you should give me some metres as today's ride doesn't seem to be adding to my total again...


 
Admit it, you didn't go out, you sat on the setee and watched the cricket and the Tour. Seriously, have you tried deleting the ride and re-uploading it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but strava is also lower on elevation than anything else, but you do right to take the lowest value, from my own data I am looking at about 40cals/mile this has actually been going down as I have got fitter, using the same system since Jan when it was about 50cals/min


 
Strava regarding elevation is awful. I did a ride last week were it said I did circa 300 feet of climbing, the elevation on the segments alone added up to over 500 feet.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Phoenix Lincs sorry to hear about the off, hopefully nothing too bad.
> @Mo1959 well done with the challenge! Maybe you should give me some metres as today's ride doesn't seem to be adding to my total again...


Looks like it has. You are nearly there.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava regarding elevation is awful. I did a ride last week were it said I did circa 300 feet of climbing, the elevation on the segments alone added up to over 500 feet.


 
The last night ride I did I paused the Garmin, had a cuppa, when I started it, Strava decided to add 150 ft to my location!

When 3 of us were together on London to Brighton, 2 of us had an elevation gain 2x as much as it should have been until it was corrected, and the others best climb was a descent!

Only reason I use Strava is its quite fun and it seems to integrate with a lot of stuff (Veloviewer etc), for actual data I just use Garmin Connect.

@Mo1959 forgot to give a shout out for your climbing challenge completion, but well done, can you take a pic of the badge when it arrives? Amazing achievement.

@Supersuperleeds Cheers mate, it was very stop start with the lights, but I feel I did about 100 sprints today!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @Mo1959 forgot to give a shout out for your climbing challenge completion, but well done, can you take a pic of the badge when it arrives? Amazing achievement.


Still got 1% to go. I might fall flat on my face when I go out the door tomorrow. Lol Shouldn't really joke about such things.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Still got 1% to go. I might fall flat on my face when I go out the door tomorrow. Lol Shouldn't really joke about such things.


 
Ah Mo you laugh in the face of 1%!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Would just have popped back out and done a little ride this afternoon, but I want to go over and pay for my drink that the girl kindly provided on an IOU this morning. Think she was maybe a schoolgirl doing a weekend job so she may have put it in the till herself so don't want her to be out of pocket.


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

What is so weird with Strava data is that it doesn't seem to be consistently wrong in a certain direction, sometimes it seems to add too much other times it subtracts too much. Hard to figure. All I know is that now I want my damn Rapha roundel, whatever that is. I want to see the sales pitch that comes with it.


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Would just have popped back out and done a little ride this afternoon, but I want to go over and pay for my drink that the girl kindly provided on an IOU this morning. Think she was maybe a schoolgirl doing a weekend job so she may have put it in the till herself so don't want her to be out of pocket.


Give her a tip.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

As bad as the ride was I still got two p.b's
this was a nice one
http://app.strava.com/activities/68528648#1322302004


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Take a look at this segment to see how badly Strava gets it wrong -

http://app.strava.com/segments/1227878

This is a flat road. Not a 20% climb, not a Cat 4 as stated. Flat.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Take a look at this segment to see how badly Strava gets it wrong -
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1227878
> 
> This is a flat road. Not a 20% climb, not a Cat 4 as stated. Flat.


 Although I enjoy the fun of Strava, it is a real shame that it isn't more accurate.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Although I enjoy the fun of Strava, it is a real shame that it isn't more accurate.


 
Like Ive said in the past, Strava's only real use is to compare your own performance along similar routes. Why they feel they need to change perfectly good data from Garmins I don't know, especially Garmins with sensors on the bike. When you start to notice land height changes (where the data is readily available from professional land surveys) it makes the rest of its data....cheap.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Like Ive said in the past, Strava's only real use is to compare your own performance along similar routes. Why they feel they need to change perfectly good data from Garmins I don't know, especially Garmins with sensors on the bike. When you start to notice land height changes (where the data is readily available from professional land surveys) it makes the rest of its data....cheap.


even the sensors arn't very accurate at times


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> even the sensors arn't very accurate at times


 
I have noticed big differences in my sensor readings when storms are moving through the area and also between day and night time but that could have been because of weather as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

My data from rwgps gives me 4,388 meters strava 4,477 using the corrected data from garmin.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Admit it, you didn't go out, you sat on the setee and watched the cricket and the Tour. Seriously, have you tried deleting the ride and re-uploading it?


I spent 5 hours in the same 3 mile stretch of road. It was a long old day, the hangover didn't help at the start. I cannot wait to just smash off miles when this has finished


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I have noticed big differences in my sensor readings when storms are moving through the area and also between day and night time but that could have been because of weather as well.


Temp sensor effects the barometer readings and if quick pressure changes that will too


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My data from rwgps gives me 4,388 meters strava 4,477 using the corrected data from garmin.


 
Do you know how Strava correct the data? Because its still miles out. On Garmin Connects page they tell you exactly what they do (they ignore the data from the barometer on the unit and use professional land survey data instead). Strava's corrected data is just as useless as its uncorrected data!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Give her a tip.


 
Loose Button in the 3:30; it's bound to come off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

I think it has something to do with height climbed at a given grade, you can do the same in sportstrack, uncorrected data should display as in the file.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Do you know how Strava correct the data? Because its still miles out. On Garmin Connects page they tell you exactly what they do (they ignore the data from the barometer on the unit and use professional land survey data instead). Strava's corrected data is just as useless as its uncorrected data!


 
The problem with Strava is it flattens out the small climbs, why it can't just use fixed data I don't know, it cannot be difficult to match gps coordinates to an elevation database.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2013)

So, I went out today to do some hill repeats.
It looks like STRAVA's elevation changes have given me some extra metres again. I don't mind as I was bored out of my mind come the end of it.
At the start of the day I was flagged down by a lady. Her car had a flat, she didn't have a spare or any phone signal. I took all her details and called the RAC at the bottom of the hill (in town) and they were able to come and help her. I don't know why no one else did this for her, I could not have been the first person to have gone past.
On the final repeat, I started talking to a fellow cyclist. He was shocked how many times I had done the repeats, I let him go as I was flagging at this point.

All in all a good day of hill repeats, some photographers also got quite a few snaps of me on a 20% section of the climb going around a section of the Gorge. I wish I had asked for a copy of it.

http://app.strava.com/activities/68514144

edit: oh, and I've almost completed the Rapha Rising.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So, I went out today to do some hill repeats.
> It looks like STRAVA's elevation changes have given me some extra metres again. I don't mind as I was bored out of my mind come the end of it.
> At the start of the day I was flagged down by a lady. Her car had a flat, she didn't have a spare or any phone signal. I took all her details and called the RAC at the bottom of the hill (in town) and they were able to come and help her. I don't know why no one else did this for her, I could not have been the first person to have gone past.
> On the final repeat, I started talking to a fellow cyclist. He was shocked how many times I had done the repeats, I let him go as I was flagging at this point.
> ...


Have a look on flickr,
I stop for people too, amazed how many get irate when someone brakes down on a slip road beeps does nothing, what is a woman supposed to do push the car on her own


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The problem with Strava is it flattens out the small climbs, why it can't just use fixed data I don't know, it cannot be difficult to match gps coordinates to an elevation database.


 
That's precisely what Garmin Connect does when you select the corrected elevation option.

This is my Garmin (data straight from the device, elevation correction on) versus Strava data for the year -

*Garmin*
46 Activities
Distance: 1,229.06 Miles
Time: 88 Hours 18 Mins 24 Secs
Elevation Gain: 48,779 ft

*Strava*
46 Activities
Distance: 1,229.3 Miles
Time: 89 Hours 55 mins
Elevation Gain: 46,880 ft

So the distance difference is highly negligible, but its stop/start time is quite off (an extra 1 hour 37 mins spent on the saddle) and its elevation data is massively out (lost 1,899 ft - that's over an Empire State Building!). This is data that should be static between them, given the source is the same.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2013)

It could also depend on the precision of the variables the data is loaded into, @SatNavSaysStraightOn is I.T. she should be able to explain, or any one with a programming back ground, I cant remember it all but it has to do with the number of decimals stored in the variable and if you look at a gps point you will see there are quite a few, so a floating point variable is less precise than a double float point, but the later takes more memory, so it comes down to how the algorithms were designed, the same happens is astro software


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have a look on flickr,
> I stop for people too, amazed how many get irate when someone brakes down on a slip road beeps does nothing, what is a woman supposed to do push the car on her own


 
I may do so tomorrow. Give them a chance to upload them


----------



## RWright (20 Jul 2013)

I just found out Robert Plant is playing in Cary NC tonight, at an outdoor amphitheater around 25 or 30 miles north of where I live. I still need to do some more riding tonight. Damn Strava for making me miss the coolest man on the planet, it isn't often he is that close by.  

The sky does look very unsettled up that way and it does cost fifty dollars for just a lawn ticket. Maybe next time Bob. 

Strava is giving me extra altitude on this route I am doing and I don't care, makes up for what it screwed me out of on my other routes.  It is still going to be close as to whether I make it or not.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Take a look at this segment to see how badly Strava gets it wrong -
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1227878
> 
> This is a flat road. Not a 20% climb, not a Cat 4 as stated. Flat.


I think some cat4's are created if the gps is not settled properly, also roads going over or under high bridges where the data is taken from the major of the two roads and you may have a sudden difference of 60ft or more, or again when stopped for a while and the unit shows a difference in elevation.
Then again I might be wrong.
The best way to get strava to show a truer elevation is to upload your data to garmin connect, correct the elevation and export it as tcx then upload this. If you only have strava on a phone you can download it as a gpx upload that to garmin then correct then export ect... I just did it for my ride last night and uncorrected in garmin its higher by about 100ft, so at the end of the day I think its just a lottery.
Time to put the mud guards back on I think.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Thanks Mo i'll go with the garmin me thinks... lol the o/h likes to see the calories burnt for the effort she puts in.



MapMyRide usually works out even higher. I like that one when I want to justify a glass (or two) of wine that evening


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jul 2013)

[quote="Nomadski, post: 2557795, 
... it was very stop start with the lights, but I feel I did about 100 sprints today![/quote]


Unplanned interval training! Well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

There are a few differences, the gpx track doesn't include pauses to calculate avg's
Tcx file. GPX








As you can see the tcx is the corrected track from last nights ride, the gpx is the one I uploaded to as a tcx to strava and down loaded as a gpx, the elevation is pretty much the same. The avg moving speed is about the same but look at max speed, max and min elevations are the same, but cad and h.r. are lower due to it including the time I was in the supermarket, and onlt the one lap, where as the tcx includes the laps from the unit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

All hail Dame Mo, well done on the Challenge Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> All hail Dame Mo, well done on the Challenge Mo.


Thanks Nigel. It was a toughie and, guess what, it has just started to rain! For once the weather gods were kind to me when trying to complete a challenge. Looks like summer may be over for a while. Unsettled with rain and breezy for the next week at least. Mind you, after the heat it will probably feel nice and refreshing to cycle in the rain 

Not sure what to do now. Complete rest days or several days of little pootles or a mixture of both.

Just noticed, that was 426 miles this week! Probably never to be repeated!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Nigel. It was a toughie and, guess what, it has just started to rain! For once the weather gods were kind to me when trying to complete a challenge. Looks like summer may be over for a while. Unsettled with rain and breezy for the next week at least. Mind you, after the heat it will probably feel nice and refreshing to cycle in the rain
> 
> Not sure what to do now. Complete rest days or several days of little pootles or a mixture of both.
> 
> Just noticed, that was 426 miles this week! Probably never to be repeated!


Colossus distance, I managed 351 last week Sun-Sat I suppose I can beat that but not sure I will be doing it soon, I need to get 45 miles today for it to show the same on strava, but the way I feel at the minute I am not sure, I have not ached like this for a long time, normally I would just take a few days off, but I do want to finish the tours challenge, which is currently 40 miles a day I have never averaged that in a month. though I am this month at 41miles over the 16 days I have been out. and with my 2nd avg highest elevation by 2ft per day (1732ft), I use the rwgps data for all my rides so whilst is may be different it is consistent for all my data, the elevation height is a little misleading though because per mile I climb less (lowest this year at 42ft/mile). Normally 46-50ft/mile
My gearing has gone up from 59" in feb to 66 this month and cad up from 76 to 80, and avg speed from 13.53 to 15.85, I get the odd with a 16mph+ avg, still working on a 16mph avg month.
The funny thing is I am producing less power on average than Feb but much faster.(the power readings on rwgps are twice those on strava another oddity)
None of the above is scientifically proven just from figures I get.


----------



## Reece (21 Jul 2013)

Been one of those weeks, pretty much lost my cycling mojo. Don't know if weather had part in it or the busy week working/training. Finally got out today and tried the hilly route I intended to do everyday for the challenge. Legs really didn't feel 100% and mind wasn't fully into. Probably didn't help with the really fine rain out in the higher ground (although a part of me was relieved to ride in it after the recent heat lol).

Anyway manged 30miles with 2100ft of climbing.

http://app.strava.com/activities/68642147#

Well done @Mo1959 on finishing the challenge. Great work. I was jealous of my friend as he completed it in the 1st 2 days, holiday in France for a few TDF stages so he made the most of the mountains lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2013)

@Reece Thanks.
Sorry you are going through a rough spell. The weather has been a bit draining and, I agree, a bit of rain will be quite refreshing.

Yes, holidays abroad doing some of the famous climbs would definitely be a great way to do the challenge!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Been one of those weeks, pretty much lost my cycling mojo. Don't know if weather had part in it or the busy week working/training. Finally got out today and tried the hilly route I intended to do everyday for the challenge. Legs really didn't feel 100% and mind wasn't fully into. Probably didn't help with the really fine rain out in the higher ground (although a part of me was relieved to ride in it after the recent heat lol).
> 
> Anyway manged 30miles with 2100ft of climbing.
> 
> ...


It will pick up, just keep turning the pedals, or take a few days away from it.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Congratulations @Mo1959 you truly are a rising star.

@Reece I suffered from this a while ago, work was 5 1/2 days a week and when I wasn't working I was way too tired to get on the bike. Maybe just try some small trips and this should help until the motivation comes back fully


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

@RWright
I think this goes without saying from all of us good luck today, especially after missing Robert Plant (whoever he is),
likewise @ItsSteveLovell​
Shouldn't you be out, have you not something to finish.​


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright​I think this goes without saying from all of us good luck today, especially after missing Robert Plant (whoever he is),​likewise @ItsSteveLovell​Shouldn't you be out, have you not something to finish.​


 
I woke up a little later than planned. About to have some lunch/breaky and head down to the gorge again. As much as it's boring cycling down the same roads...the scenery is beautiful. I just wish I could cycle and take photos at the same time to show you all.


----------



## stevey (21 Jul 2013)

Well done @Mo1959 womens TDF next year then.....


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Well done @Mo1959 womens TDF next year then.....


 
This is a bit of a contentious subject... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/23361118


----------



## stevey (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This is a bit of a contentious subject... http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/23361118


 

Ohhh ok


----------



## stevey (21 Jul 2013)

Anyways my little effort today with o/h.

http://app.strava.com/activities/68652216

Hopefully soon be doing the 50


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

I'm off out. Good luck @RWright you can do this!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I woke up a little later than planned. About to have some lunch/breaky and head down to the gorge again. As much as it's boring cycling down the same roads...the scenery is beautiful. I just wish I could cycle and take photos at the same time to show you all.


I know what you mean, you can get a handle bar mount for cameras, wouldn't put a DSLR on it though.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm off out. Good luck @RWright you can do this!


You'll not need to do much Steve. Probably a couple of repeats today will be more than enough to get it done after yesterday's marathon. Good luck.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2013)

@RWright

Hope you get the challenge completed today Rocky. You have been putting in lots of rides in the last few days and it would be brilliant to see you get your badge.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Well done @Mo1959 womens TDF next year then.....


Not unless they have a veterans class!


----------



## Pieface (21 Jul 2013)

Just did my first 25 miler! The weathers been nice and cooler which was good! My target when cycling was to get to the 250 km mark in the Dirt Search challenge which is only 74km away!.

In the last 13 days cycled just over 100 miles since beginning which I'm happy with

http://app.strava.com/activities/68679687


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Jul 2013)

Very envious of everyones rides this week.
Just managed to get out with the boys on a tag ten miler. Hoping to get out for a ride on my own later.


----------



## sleaver (21 Jul 2013)

After Tuesdays success, Thursday's ride went a bit pear shaped. My legs didn't feel in great condition and after about 10k I was wondering why I was doing it and just wanted to get home. Cue an unhappy last 20k 

Saturday would normally be my long ride but when setting my alarm for 6:30am, I was thinking I need a rest and in a way I should have decided to go or not then. Alarm went off, legs were still aching and so the next thing I know is it's 10:30am  Thought I couldn't waste a weekend so I just went out for a short ride in the evening with a Strava segment in mind and then to take it easy.

http://app.strava.com/dashboard

I ended up with 6th place on the segment. I have a couple of CR's from running, but this is my first top 10 in cycling  In my weight class I'm joint first!


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

Congrats @Mo1959 again, amazing stuff.

Good luck @ItsSteveLovell and anyone else trying to cap the last days meterage.

Funny that link about the womens TDF where they say they should have their shorter distance rides televised...why shorter? This thread is proof women can do and should be doing the same distance as men! 

My little bug bear about Wimbledon is the ladies wanted and got equal pay, but weren't prepared to do the same 5 set matches. Reversed sexism I tell ya. 

*runs temporarily away from thread after opening potential can 'o worms*


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

Pretty impressed with myself today... Even if I do say so myself. Been out on my first ride above ten miles...

Clocked up 12.8 miles at an average speed of 18.5mph. My fitness is coming on leaps and bounds. Thought to begin with I wouldn't make anything like a decent time, but turned it round in about 40minutes :-)

Think I'm gonna work on building up to fifteen miles now, and timing my run up to traffic lights a bit better


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jul 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Pretty impressed with myself today... Even if I do say so myself. Been out on my first ride above ten miles...
> 
> Clocked up 12.8 miles at an average speed of 18.5mph. My fitness is coming on leaps and bounds. Thought to begin with I wouldn't make anything like a decent time, but turned it round in about 40minutes :-)
> 
> Think I'm gonna work on building up to fifteen miles now, and timing my run up to traffic lights a bit better



Fantastic average speed! I dream of speeds like that. Well done


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

Cheers, dude 

My, mycyclinglog bought me back down to earth when it totalled my average for all the rides I've submitted to 15mph, but still, something to build on!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jul 2013)

It's amazing 
Don't be disappointed at all


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It's amazing
> Don't be disappointed at all


Too kind. But thank you


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

Not too kind at all @ThinAir that's a great average for most cyclists! Think my yearly one is about 14.2mph


----------



## y2blade (21 Jul 2013)

Did my first 20miler today (Although I lost a bit of it on Strava as I kept messing about with it  )

Feeling great, very pleased with myself.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Did my first 20miler today (Although I lost a bit of it on Strava as I kept messing about with it  )
> 
> Feeling great, very pleased with myself.


 
Awesome, well done, great mileage.


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Not too kind at all @ThinAir that's a great average for most cyclists! Think my yearly one is about 14.2mph


Cheers buddy. Appreciate it! 

The weight is starting to drop off me as well, just hope I don't lose the power, coz clearly hulking nearly 20stone around for a few years has helped build up them leg muscles!


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Did my first 20miler today (Although I lost a bit of it on Strava as I kept messing about with it  )
> 
> Feeling great, very pleased with myself.



Awesome! 

Strava is very easy to mess about with, so I know where you are coming from on that one!


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Cheers buddy. Appreciate it!
> 
> The weight is starting to drop off me as well, just hope I don't lose the power, coz clearly hulking nearly 20stone around for a few years has helped build up them leg muscles!


 
It hasn't done any harm to them skinny runts Froome and Wiggins!


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> It hasn't done any harm to them skinny runts Froome and Wiggins!



Certainly not! I'm down to just under 18st now, n feeling great, but still wanna shift more fat, build more muscle etc. 

It's alright, this cycling lark, you know!


----------



## y2blade (21 Jul 2013)

ThinAir said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Strava is very easy to mess about with, so I know where you are coming from on that one!


 

Thanks.
Lesson learnt, I'll be starting it and LEAVING IT ALONE while riding in the future.

Great App though.


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Thanks.
> Lesson learnt, I'll be starting it and LEAVING IT ALONE while riding in the future.
> 
> Great App though.




Lol, yep. This is what i need to do. Just have to trust it to get on and do its thing whilst I'm riding!


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

I'm waiting for my Triban 3 to be delivered and my mountain bike is broken, so I jumped on the step-daughter's MTB for the Sunday ride. It is too small, but not by that much - it was better than nothing.

I went a new route and discovered a very steep hill! 0.6miles, average gradient of 5.3% apparently and it topped out at 12% (please don't tell me that they get steeper...)
http://app.strava.com/activities/68638766

At the top I accidentally clicked finish on the Strava app, so I had to start a new ride for the journey home. As I was on the MTB, I had a little poke around Langdon Hills park first, but there were lots of dogs, so I didn't stay long.
http://app.strava.com/activities/68656833

I'm not ashamed to say, going back down the hill scared the Bejessus out of me (it was very steep and not a great road surface either), my max speed according to Strava was 29.8mph. (there is a glitch that for some reason shows I got upto 44.5mph but I can assure you I didn't!)

An enjoyable morning ride - but I'm looking forward to trying this route again with a proper bike


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Jul 2013)

Only three more days then I finally get a break from work...I think that will make 19 working days in a row. Half day tommorow so off to look at bike candy in town. I think I've trawled through the www. looking at bikes for far too long and am adement my next bike will be from a bike shop.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

Well a lot has been going on. Well done everyone I will try and catch up with every ones rides later, as I am not feeling that well, I was ok out to 20 miles, I dont know if I have done too much or I am coming done with something, anyway after thigs went a little pear shaped I ended up on the A1 just before Donny, I should have realised when I say a garage (should have realised before really) anyway a pretty hairy 2.3 miles ensued, (I thought the road was a touch busy to start with but put it down to schools breaking up)
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/A1-segment after this I just wasn't motivated for what ever reason.
39miles @ 14.2 mph.


----------



## lavoisier (21 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well a lot has been going on. Well done everyone I will try and catch up with every ones rides later, as I am not feeling that well, I was ok out to 20 miles, I dont know if I have done too much or I am coming done with something, anyway after thigs went a little pear shaped I ended up on the A1 just before Donny, I should have realised when I say a garage (should have realised before really) anyway a pretty hairy 2.3 miles ensued, (I thought the road was a touch busy to start with but put it down to schools breaking up)
> http://ridewithgps.com/segments/A1-segment after this I just wasn't motivated for what ever reason.
> 39miles @ 14.2 mph.


 

Hope you're feeling better Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

@lavoisier
I feel a little more human thanks, I wouldn't mind but the first half went really well with 5 p.b's (though three over the same section of road just different bits. This was hard (first time I have done it) http://app.strava.com/activities/68741616#1328155882
Like this one too
http://app.strava.com/activities/68741616?segment_created=true#1328112395


----------



## y2blade (21 Jul 2013)

Glad you are feeling a bit better Nigel.
The A1 must have been a nightmare!


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well a lot has been going on. Well done everyone I will try and catch up with every ones rides later, as I am not feeling that well, I was ok out to 20 miles, I dont know if I have done too much or I am coming done with something, anyway after thigs went a little pear shaped I ended up on the A1 just before Donny, I should have realised when I say a garage (should have realised before really) anyway a pretty hairy 2.3 miles ensued, (I thought the road was a touch busy to start with but put it down to schools breaking up)
> http://ridewithgps.com/segments/A1-segment after this I just wasn't motivated for what ever reason.
> 39miles @ 14.2 mph.


 

That looks like a scary road. Glad you came through it unscathed  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> That looks like a scary road. Glad you came through it unscathed  Hope you feel better soon.


It was a bit, I dont usually ride the left of the white line on dual carriage ways, but I though it prudent on this one, funny thing is if I hadn't crossed it and gone left instead I would have been home in about half hour, 8 miles ok on the performance after that bit maybe 50 mins


----------



## RWright (21 Jul 2013)

Nigel, hope you are feeling better.

I just got in from one lap, having a banana. I never liked them before but decided to try them again last week and they are not too bad now. I just ate a frozen one, they are a little harder to peel. I have been eating a lot of monkey food (peanuts and bananas) this week since I have been working on my climbing.


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> I'm waiting for my Triban 3 to be delivered and my mountain bike is broken...



I'm waiting for my new felt MTB to be delivered.

Waiting blows.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

Jeebus @Nigelnaturist not surprised you were unwell, you just cycled down the bloody A1!


----------



## RWright (21 Jul 2013)

Bicycles are not allowed on Interstate Highways here. I am pushing the envelope between law and policy on one of my routes that is not an interstate but is a limited access highway. I have talked to highway patrolmen while riding on limited access highways and was just told to be careful. I think they have the ability to tell idiots to get off them. Only people with a death wish would ride interstates. No walking on Interstates either.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better Nigel.
> The A1 must have been a nightmare!


Thanks.
It was a bit hairy, not sure I would go as far as a nightmare, just a matter of keeping your line really, though I was glad to get off it, there were a couple of close trucks, the easterly breeze was a little off a worry some times.
I did piped once I think, I dont think car drivers are aware that bikes are allowed on it, well till it turns into a motorway , even the copper that passed said nowt.
I think I defo got a temp, and it not cycling fatigue, bummer really as I doubt I will get the challenge done now.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Nigel, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I just got in from one lap, having a banana. I never liked them before but decided to try them again last week and they are not too bad now. I just ate a frozen one, they are a little harder to peel. I have been eating a lot of monkey food (peanuts and bananas) this week since I have been working on my climbing.


 
A frozen banana? Are you one of the Bluth's customers?


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I have no intention of buying a clip to put my camera on my bike. I don't own an SLR either, and if I did I certainly wouldn't strap it to my handlebars.
@RWright you could do this today! COME ON!!!!!!!


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Well gang, I cannot say how happy I am to have finished this challenge. Today I had the option of staying near home and doing hil repeats there, or going back down to the Gorge. I chose Gorge.
On my second repeat there was an old man(60s) pushing his bike up, I called to check he was okay, he said he was so carried on up/down. On my third time he was stopped on my side of the road in the shade. I stopped to check he was alright, wasn't lost/knackered or anything like that. We had a chat, it turns out he's from London, but moved to Canada to work and has since moved to the IOW after him/wife broke up. He is in Cheddar on a bit of a jaunt for a couple of days. I noticed his bottle was looking pretty empty so said he should take some of my water to make sure he didn't dehydrate. On repeat no.4 he wasn't anywhere to be seen...I was worried he may have been a ghost, but luckily he was at the bottom taking some more snaps.
Oh, and when I got home I had a BBQ 
Rapha Challenge done, all I need to do now is work out what I shall do to treat myself for this stupid task

http://app.strava.com/activities/68739539


----------



## ThinAir (21 Jul 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell, that's a pretty cool story  well done on completing the challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Jeebus @Nigelnaturist not surprised you were unwell, you just cycled down the bloody A1!


I realised eventually, I missed a left just before it, I have been down the road I went up, before but only a couple of time, when I got to the A1 (not at first realising which road it was, I should have the road I wanted is more open), I finally twigged when I saw the garage on the other side, by which time it was a little late, the other thing I should have realised was the amount of traffic, but I had it in my head main road and right.
@RWright
If your interstates are like our motorways then we cant ride them either, there are some limits on major trunk roads, but an A road is an A road and usually open to all traffic, even though the national limit for cars is usually 70mph the same as motorways, however there are restriction on A roads that are not on motorways.
A motorway has slip roads for exit and entry ways, A roads dont always have the same restrictions which if you look where I came out you can see, hence on certain stretches the speed limit is reduced.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell
Really well done Steve, and great you took the time to check he was ok.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @ItsSteveLovell
> Really well done Steve, and great you took the time to check he was ok.


 
I got laughed at once at work when I said "I treat old people how I want to be treated when I am their age, check I'm alright etc" I think it's a good rule to follow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell
Totally agree Steve


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I may have missed this in the earlier posts, by why were you cycling on a v. busy A road?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Nigelnaturist I may have missed this in the earlier posts, by why were you cycling on a v. busy A road?


Took a wrong turn, and wasn't feeling well, so I didn't realise till it was too late, so just had to finish that stretch and come off, then find where I was, any of the four previous roads off it would have done, and lead me to the road I took home, I have been round them often enough to eventually work a new route home, but it was really slow.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jul 2013)

Hope you feel better soon @Nigelnaturist 

I got my bike back from the cycle Hospital this evening! Bloomin' brilliant service and I'm chuffed to bits. He did a complete strip down and rebuild, straightened front forks, straightened the rear derailleur hanger, fitted new hub bearings, trued wheels to 0.2mm, stripped, cleaned and assembled the drive train, adjusted the headset, straightened the bars and indexed the gears! He said that some of the parts had been over tightened when it was built, so the wheels now spin easier, pedal smoother and I should gain at least 1mph average with no extra effort. 

Can't get over the fab service from this guy. He's a gem as I only dropped it off at 3.15pm yesterday.


----------



## procel (21 Jul 2013)

Went to Dunwich last night/this morning. Previous furthest had been 85. Including to train after did 145mi. Those last 30 were a horrid slog. Battery died on the cycle computer so not sure how fast the av was: think I took about 11hr (13mph), but "it's not a race"


----------



## Jon89 (21 Jul 2013)

After getting a bit fed up riding around my local roads i decided to venture in to the countryside of hertfordshire today. Planned a route but got lost so just decided to keep on going then turn around and head back when i felt like it. Soooo much nicer riding around the quiet country lanes  only problem is all those tiny flies i'm eating

Managed to average 30.7Km/h and hit 80Km/h down one hill! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/68795820

PS yes I use metric, makes me feel faster :P

PPS I've started to wear lycra on my commute(12miles) and have been pretty disappointed by the banter so far. Working in a warehouse i was expecting a lot of stick but one guy actually asked what workout I do for my calves(errr, cycling....) and another said i looked 'smart'(used in slang term i believe) in my cycling gear 

PPPS Hope you're better and back on your bike soon nigel, don't want to miss this good cycling weather


----------



## RWright (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> A frozen banana? Are you one of the Bluth's customers?


 
Congrats to Mo and yourself for completing the challenge! It was a lot of uphill riding. 

I had to Google Bluth frozen bananas. 
Actually I just wanted to cool it off and forgot about it for a couple of hours after I put it in the freezer.  It wasn't bad actually. I do think you are supposed to peel them and put them on a stick or something before you freeze them though. Getting the peel off took a little work. 

I think I will be able to get it finished tonight. Storms are possible this evening but I will probably finish it even if they are around. I like to do sunset rides on weekends and listen to a University radio show called Back Porch Music, where they feature local artist from bluegrass, country, folk, Americana and whatever else the host happen to feel like playing.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

It would give us a hat trick of finishers if you make it @RWright (sorry anyone else if I've missed you off)


----------



## RWright (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It would give us a hat trick of finishers if you make it @RWright (sorry anyone else if I've missed you off)


 I might try for 3rd.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I might try for 3rd.


 
Will you dye your hair like Sagan?


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

Quintana is so cute I want to pick him up and put him in my pocket. And I probably could.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Quintana is so cute I want to pick him up and put him in my pocket. And I probably could.


He looks so old!


----------



## RWright (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Will you dye your hair like Sagan?


 
Haven't read about him dying his hair yet.  I will do a wheelie coming up my driveway.

My hair is long now, I might just cut it off.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Haven't read about him dying his hair yet.  I will do a wheelie coming up my driveway.


 
He dyed his hair and beard green


----------



## Pieface (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> He looks so old!


I thought that considering he's one year older than me


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> I thought that considering he's one year older than me


 
Same age here, I doubt I will look that old in a years time


----------



## RWright (21 Jul 2013)

How could I forget to mention this. Congrats UK folks on back to back Tour de France victories!


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> How could I forget to mention this. Congrats UK folks on back to back Tour de France victories!


 

Thanks - I'm knackered...


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Quintana is so cute I want to pick him up and put him in my pocket. And I probably could.


 

I posted this in the wrong thread, sorry. Oops. Such a noob thing to do - ironically.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

Good luck with the meterage tonight @RWright, and congrats to @ItsSteveLovell. A very elite band of cycle chat climbers, only 4 completed so far.

Pleased you got such a great result from a bad situation @Phoenix Lincs, am hoping for similarly good results from my bike strip down on the 30th!

Amazing distance @procel, wow!

Great average speed @Jon89!


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> How could I forget to mention this. Congrats UK folks on back to back Tour de France victories!


 
Great effort from all the team, Froome deserved the win. Hopefully David Brailsford will get his long overdue knighthood now. Responsible for managing the best track cycling team in the world over 3 Olympics, and in 3 years delivering Britain its first two TDF winners, and winning team!

Not bad at all Mr Brailsford.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great effort from all the team, Froome deserved the win. Hopefully David Brailsford will get his long overdue knighthood now. Responsible for managing the best track cycling team in the world over 3 Olympics, and in 3 years delivering Britain its first two TDF winners, and winning team!
> 
> Not bad at all Mr Brailsford.


 
Is he not a Knight already? Everyone refers to him as 'Sir Dave'


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is he not a Knight already? Everyone refers to him as 'Sir Dave'


 
Did he kill a dragon?


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Did he kill a dragon?


 
The only dragon killing I've ever heard about happened in Syria


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The only dragon killing I've ever heard about happened in Syria


 
When he's killed a dragon he becomes a knight.


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> When he's killed a dragon he becomes a knight.


 

Or if he gets to the other end of the chessboard. Then he can chose to become a Knight (or a Bishop and Queen or even a castle )


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Or if he gets to the other end of the chessboard. Then he can chose to become a Knight (or a Bishop and Queen or even a castle )


 
When i make it to the other end of the chess board i will become a queen, 100% percent guaranteed darling.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2013)

Davey B is already a knight. I think when you kill a dragon you become a knight, well that's what George did.


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> When i make it to the other end of the chess board i will become a queen, 100% percent guaranteed darling.


 
I would defiantly choose to remain a pawn, because I'm perfect just as I am


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

When and only when you kill a dragon do you become a knight. Being good at sport or telling people that are good at sport what to do do not count. Also singing when it rains at wimbledon and just being prime minister are not enough to qualify.


----------



## araapatlio (21 Jul 2013)

If England beat the Welsh to the Grand Slam, do they get Knighthoods?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

Not long in and trying to catch up on everyone's progress. 

@Nigelnaturist Sorry you've not been feeling great. Hope it's just a 24 hour bug and you feel better tomorrow. 
@ItsSteveLovell Congrats on finishing the challenge. Hope your legs feel better than mine!
@RWright Keep it going Rocky. I am rooting for you to get this done too. 

....and to all the many others that have put great rides in today, well done. Too many to mention individually.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not long in and trying to catch up on everyone's progress.
> 
> @Nigelnaturist Sorry you've not been feeling great. Hope it's just a 24 hour bug and you feel better tomorrow.
> @ItsSteveLovell Congrats on finishing the challenge. Hope your legs feel better than mine!
> ...


 
I'm off doing 50miles tomorrow after work.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm off doing 50miles tomorrow after work.


Oh to be young and recover quickly. Lol


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh to be young and recover quickly. Lol


 
Don't speak too soon. I'm expecting averages below 15 on what will be a pancake ride


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jul 2013)

ITV were saying about he should get a Knighthood! ITV getting it wrong...wow...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> ITV were saying about he should get a Knighthood! ITV getting it wrong...wow...


Whats new, i's not a full moon till later, a full moon rises when the Sun sets, as it rose before the sun had set can't be a full moon.
Thanks for all the concern guys, I have been pretty shoot to be honest, I doubt I will not move 50m from the bed today @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Almost there on the climbing challenge, It started lightning sharply so I came in, I also needed to use the bathroom.

I thought I was there, I was a half meter shy.  I took a quick trip around the block.  Then, the only incident I had all day happens. Neighbors were walking their dogs and they are on a leash but I didn't see one of the black dogs until he was about at my wheel. I was far on the other side of the road and had given them the entire road width. I did practice my anger management that I have been thinking about and didn't say a thing....this time.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

@RWright Really well done Rocky, especially with your tricky weather conditions. 

It was quite exciting checking your progress and watching you getting closer and closer. 

I am up early as usual. It is overcast and raining. That wet stuff that I don't think we've seen for around 3 weeks! I nearly just pulled the cycling gear on to go out anyway then thought, what the hell am I doing. I think the tired legs and saddle sores really deserve some time off.

Hope your storms pass over soon. Will you take any time off yourself? We've all been riding so consistently lately with the challenges that it actually becomes quite hard to make yourself stop


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright Really well done Rocky, especially with your tricky weather conditions.
> 
> It was quite exciting checking your progress and watching you getting closer and closer.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. You did a really great job on the challenge yourself. That was a lot of riding uphill. I will just do some shorter rides for the next few days. I still would like to get through that Powerbar challenge.

I was just looking at new tires. I need a new set.  If there are any more climbing challenges I may need a new jar of Vaseline too.  I do plan to spend a little more time with a little weight lifting and a lot more time finishing up some things around the house that I really want to get done before cool weather returns.

Take you a little time off, you deserve it but I know what you mean about not riding, it makes me feel a little guilty or something if I don't ride at all. I am not going to be riding in the rain anytime soon though.....I hope.


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add, my bikes are going to get a thorough fettling. I let them get dirty and have just been using some spray lube without cleaning the chains for a couple of weeks. They are a mess. One is still shifting bad on the big cogs on the rear. I have a bent cage I can't get quite right.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Take you a little time off, you deserve it but I know what you mean about not riding, it makes me feel a little guilty or something if I don't ride at all. I am not going to be riding in the rain anytime soon though.....I hope.


Well, rain went off so couldn't resist just going for a short spin. I am not sure stopping cycling completely seems to help me much anyway so I think I will probably just do a few short runs this week until my legs feel like they are getting some life back in them.

Forecast is pretty poor anyway so it will be nice to just do an hour or so if it is wet/windy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959
@RWright
@ItsSteveLovell

and anybody else I missed. Big Kudos to you all for doing the Rapha Rising Challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> How could I forget to mention this. Congrats UK folks on back to back Tour de France victories!


 
Don't we have more TDF winners than our cousins on the other side of the pond now?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

@RWright
Really well done Rocky, I wish I had felt better to follow your progress like Mo
One advantage from it my avg elevation per day has gone up a little


----------



## MaxInc (22 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Have you considered Golden Cheetah, it looks like you love numbers and statistics and this has been recommended to me by one of my geeky friends. http://goldencheetah.org/screenshots.html


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

Well, whilst walking the dog this morning I was contemplating my cycling a bit and have arrived at a couple of conclusions.

I am starting to feel a bit fed up of doing big miles. Spending over 4 hours most mornings is a wee bit too much and I feel I am starting to neglect other things.

I really enjoyed just doing a short ride this morning and, even setting out later, still got back at a decent time for dog walking and other things.

So, plan of action:-

One of the weekend days for a long ride.
A midweek medium/long ride.
All other days a mix of shorter rides, some higher intensity and a couple of gentle recovery rides.

I think I will probably enjoy my cycling more doing this which means I am more likely to keep it up long term.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jul 2013)

Thanks @Mo1959 I like your plan it makes me feel better as I have just come back from a short 8 mile loop the first on the T3 for a week. The avg has only slightly dropped but it has been a week since I got out on my own. I have no choice, I cannot neglect other stuff at the moment. I want to do bigger rides but don't have the time.
Trying to figure out a way to commute on Fridays as I'm not riding home at 3am the rest of the week.


----------



## MaxInc (22 Jul 2013)

I think you are getting into a winning combination Mo. Any sport is great as long as it it sustainable and enjoyable. Will also give us mortals a fair chance to compete


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

It would appear is our very own Rebecca Adlington. Been there, done that very well and now she's decided to focus on the other stuff she's left due to her chosen sport


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

1-2hrs of intensive exercise is all thats needed you don't need high mileages, I usually feel better on a ride usually about 30 miles than any other distance it's far enough to have a work out, be it at a more intense or relaxed level.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> @Nigelnaturist Have you considered Golden Cheetah, it looks like you love numbers and statistics and this has been recommended to me by one of my geeky friends. http://goldencheetah.org/screenshots.html


I do have it, though I find it a little clunky as a piece of software.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

This is how ill I was when I was out two 5Km splits took me 25-30 mins., this was due to stoppages rather than speed, in a way I am glad I have done so much work in the last year, I dont think I could have got home as quick as I did really, apart from the climb to Hooton Pagnell, and the last 4 miles and one other 5Km split, my avg speeds where over 14mph, and I was taking it really easy. When I have had a look at the data I am quite surprised really


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jul 2013)

@RWright - Congrats on the challenge along with the other 5 CC cyclists who did it. Mammoth achievement.

@Mo1959 - Since my long 77 miler Ive been doing a few short rides and its felt good. Think your plan of mixing it up is a good one, it stays fresh and like anything in life, its all best in moderation!


----------



## Pieface (22 Jul 2013)

Was doing really well earlier in my opinion and on my way to doing much better than my previous record and then a puncture hit me. I've not got stuff for a puncture yet so will get that tonight and luckily enough could get a ride home so it's alright. Just wish I could have finished this route

http://app.strava.com/activities/68965841


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> Was doing really well earlier in my opinion and on my way to doing much better than my previous record and then a puncture hit me. I've not got stuff for a puncture yet so will get that tonight and luckily enough could get a ride home so it's alright. Just wish I could have finished this route
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68965841


 
I got a puncture yesterday, wasn't concentrating enough and ran through glass. I was as far away from home as I could get on the route I was on. Puncture repair skills are almost mandatory if you don't carry a cell phone and have someone that will come pick you up right away.

I was having a hard time with the tire yesterday for some reason, I think I was just tired. I still got it repaired in about 20 minutes or so. I carry a couple of inner tubes and a few bottles of CO2, a pump will work as well, just a little more time and work. It would probably be worth it to try and repair the puncture you have now yourself, while at home for practice and not on the side of the road for the first time. It is always not fun but getting used to doing it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> Was doing really well earlier in my opinion and on my way to doing much better than my previous record and then a puncture hit me. I've not got stuff for a puncture yet so will get that tonight and luckily enough could get a ride home so it's alright. Just wish I could have finished this route
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/68965841


I have a 'large puncture repair kit' from halfords and a small lensyne pump. Haven't used patches yet as always have a spare tube, but the plastic tyre levers I haven't had an issue with. I've snapped other plastic ones before so they can't be worst available. I'd recommend changing the tube/taking it all out and putting it back together when at home as this will be a lot easier than learning in the wet and cold


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> So, plan of action:-
> 
> One of the weekend days for a long ride.
> A midweek medium/long ride.
> ...


 
That sounds like an excellent plan. I am going to go to something like that myself. Garmin exchanged my heart rate monitor for the older style and it seems to be working well so far. I may even start looking at working out with heart rate zone plans. It doesn't sound fun like just riding, but I may still give it a shot and see how I like it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, whilst walking the dog this morning I was contemplating my cycling a bit and have arrived at a couple of conclusions.
> 
> I am starting to feel a bit fed up of doing big miles. Spending over 4 hours most mornings is a wee bit too much and I feel I am starting to neglect other things.
> 
> ...


 

That sounds like a good plan Mo and good luck with it - I'm sure it will work out.

I think all you high-milers and your big targets have done a great job and I admire the dedication and the self-motivation but it will never be for me.

Tbh I have no idea how anyone can do 2/3/400 miles a week and really get any cycling pleasure. After about 1.5 hours on a ride my head has had enough if I am to be frank. And to do that 2-3 times a week is enough for me - I have heaps of other stuff going on in my life. It is very easy to burn out on the enthusiasm front. Two examples:

When I moved up here I walked/scrambled/climbed every spare moment I could and then one day I was doing an ascent of Striding Edge just to see how fast I could do it and I thought "what the heck" (although I didn't use the word heck) - I had gone up and down real quick and had got home and Mrs SD asked if I had had a nice hike and I couldn't really remember much about it. I throttled back considerably and am still passionate years later.

My mate retired at 46 and he is golf obsessed - absolutely 100% obsessed. He played 4-5 times a week until Spring this year when he suddenly cut back to twice a week - he told me was getting burn't out and bored and wanted to keep the game fresh in his mind.

So - I think you have made a wise move.


----------



## MaxInc (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I may even start looking at working out with heart rate zone plans. It doesn't sound fun like just riding, but I may still give it a shot and see how I like it.



When riding alone I find it more fun doing intervals than just riding. Time flies so much quicker when I'm watching the timer for the next set. It gives me something extra to focus and you never get bored or exhausted during the week. If you follow a suitable plan for you fitness level it will keep you constantly challenged while forcing you o take the appropriate rests in terms of either very gengle rides or full rest days. Afterall, it is during the rest days that the magic happens.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That sounds like a good plan Mo and good luck with it - I'm sure it will work out.
> 
> I think all you high-milers and your big targets have done great job and admire the dedication and the self-motivation but it will never be for me.
> 
> ...


 
The majority of my cycling is commuting to and from work and I just treat it as part of the working day. My pleasure rides come at the weekend where I go for a ride with our lass and have a spin on the road bike. If it wasn't for the commuting I reckon I would be on a couple of thousand miles at the most.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, whilst walking the dog this morning I was contemplating my cycling a bit and have arrived at a couple of conclusions.
> 
> I am starting to feel a bit fed up of doing big miles. Spending over 4 hours most mornings is a wee bit too much and I feel I am starting to neglect other things.
> 
> ...


 
Thank God for that, even though I only compete against myself  , it has been knackering keeping up with you in the Powerbar challenge, and I bet I haven't done a quarter of the climbing you have.


----------



## Reece (22 Jul 2013)

Chris, did I see you this morning? I stopped and let you(?) pass on the GCW at bede park? Or at least got the feelng it was you? If that makes sense? On a dark coloured hybrid


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey
I am happy with 150-230 a week, I have done greater than 250 three times, and like you the miles this month have just been a blur, including the A1 bit yesterday, just another road at the time (just extremely busy one ) and fatigue can lead to serious accidents. However positives from the higher mileages lead to endurance (which again helped yesterday) but shorter more intense rides can lead to higher speeds and better cardiovascular improvements.


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Not riding as much has been sort of interesting so far today. I didn't get to see Robert Plant but I did find this link to his show review. http://carycitizen.com/2013/07/22/music-robert-plant/ 
I also got to do two laundry loads of cycle clothing and a sink full of dirty dishes. 

I also just did something quite different for me. I watched a live funeral broadcast for the "bicycle man". A man that lives in the town about 25 miles south of where I live. I had heard about him before but didn't realize he had died until today when I saw the live funeral broadcast link at the top of my local TV news website. He had spent the past 22 years collecting discarded bicycles and fixing them up to give to needy kids at Christmas. This is a link to his obituary http://www.wral.com/fayetteville-s-bicycle-man-moses-mathis-passes-away-at-age-76/12663742/ People like him make the world a better place.

This stuff about getting a little rest from all the riding isn't bad at all. Now to get my filthy bikes cleaned.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey
> I am happy with 150-230 a week, I have done greater than 250 three times, and like you the miles this month have just been a blur, including the A1 bit yesterday, just another road at the time (just extremely busy one ) and fatigue can lead to serious accidents. However positives from the higher mileages lead to endurance (which again helped yesterday) but shorter more intense rides can lead to higher speeds and better cardiovascular improvements.


That's what I was finding Nigel. Towards the end of some of my long runs I was getting fatigued and maybe not concentrating quite as well.

At the end of the day, I'm not sure what being able to do three or four hundred miles a week is really proving? Once you can do it once to show yourself that you can manage it if you have to, after that I just feel you are overtaxing your body needlessly. Pretty sure one long ride a week is enough to keep the endurance side of things up.

Oh, and as a bonus, since I am on a very limited income there won't be as much wear and tear or the bikes which is always a good thing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc
I have a copy of sportstracks which i find a little better, as it will show wind speeds and direction with a plugin, rain, pressure, dew point temp, ect..) along with a stack of other features and plugins but like everything it isn't perfect, I generally just keep distance, time, total time, sped, elevation, cad, h.r. in a spread sheet, from this I can get most things I need.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Chris, did I see you this morning? I stopped and let you(?) pass on the GCW at bede park? Or at least got the feelng it was you? If that makes sense? On a dark coloured hybrid


 
Could have been, I was there 8:15 ish I would have thought, I hope I said thanks!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's what I was finding Nigel. Towards the end of some of my long runs I was getting fatigued and maybe not concentrating quite as well.
> 
> *At the end of the day, I'm not sure what being able to do three or four hundred miles a week is really proving*? Once you can do it once to show yourself that you can manage it if you have to, after that I just feel you are overtaxing your body needlessly. Pretty sure one long ride a week is enough to keep the endurance side of things up.
> 
> Oh, and as a bonus, since I am on a very limited income there won't be as much wear and tear or the bikes which is always a good thing.


 
It proves I am well 'ard.

Off for a bath to soak my aching rear


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

Wind markers
and elevation




From yesterday.
Not sure about the 8% max grade rwgps has it @ 11% and strava something like 17%


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2013)

Well so far today I have caught up on three mass extinctions, looking for live beyond Earth, the only thing that was really new was the speed of that, that over took the dinosaurs, though there was no mention that the planet was already suffering global change (see nothing new), The Chronicles Of Narnia, a few sc-fi films, some other doco's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jul 2013)

Reece said:


> Chris, did I see you this morning? I stopped and let you(?) pass on the GCW at bede park? Or at least got the feelng it was you? If that makes sense? On a dark coloured hybrid


 
@Reece

Just thought, was it on one of those mini roundabouts on Bede Park, you coming from Narborough Road end and turning right? If so that was me.


----------



## Pieface (22 Jul 2013)

Just changed my inner tube. Tyre has a hole in it though which is weird as there was no shrapnel anywhere :/


----------



## ThinAir (22 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> Did my first 20miler today (Although I lost a bit of it on Strava as I kept messing about with it  )
> 
> Feeling great, very pleased with myself.


Been messing about with it again.... Strava that is.... Well actually, paused it when I stopped for a drink halfway. Forgot to restart it. Schoolboy....


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Not riding as much has been sort of interesting so far today. I didn't get to see Robert Plant but I did find this link to his show review. http://carycitizen.com/2013/07/22/music-robert-plant/
> I also got to do two laundry loads of cycle clothing and a sink full of dirty dishes.
> 
> I also just did something quite different for me. I watched a live funeral broadcast for the "bicycle man". A man that lives in the town about 25 miles south of where I live. I had heard about him before but didn't realize he had died until today when I saw the live funeral broadcast link at the top of my local TV news website. He had spent the past 22 years collecting discarded bicycles and fixing them up to give to needy kids at Christmas. This is a link to his obituary http://www.wral.com/fayetteville-s-bicycle-man-moses-mathis-passes-away-at-age-76/12663742/ People like him make the world a better place.
> ...


What a great guy!


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

I finished work, cycled out to WSM to meet dad and do a loop with him. Pretty happy with average speed, after this week/going at his pace over the ride and all the crappy traffic. 
I said yesterday how I wanted to treat myself after completing the Rapha challenge...turns out I cannot find anything I'd like, I've looked at Castelli bibs/team kits but nothing leaps out apart from the Wiggo team sky jersey, and this is just because I am a fan of his. I might wait to see if there's a Malliott Jaune edition

https://www.strava.com/activities/69038682


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I finished work, cycled out to WSM to meet dad and do a loop with him. Pretty happy with average speed, after this week/going at his pace over the ride and all the crappy traffic.
> I said yesterday how I wanted to treat myself after completing the Rapha challenge...turns out I cannot find anything I'd like, I've looked at Castelli bibs/team kits but nothing leaps out apart from the Wiggo team sky jersey, and this is just because I am a fan of his. I might wait to see if there's a Malliott Jaune edition
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/69038682


 
Just wait a little while, for some reason I have a feeling Rapha might have something in mind that is right down your alley. Just a guess but give it a few days.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Just wait a little while, for some reason I have a feeling Rapha might have something in mind that is right down your alley. Just a guess but give it a few days.


I doubt it will cover one of my nipples


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I doubt it will cover one of my nipples


 
I am thinking they are going to offer something to put it on that will cover both your nipples.

Edit: At a price of course.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

Also, it turns out I am around 400miles ahead of where I should be to complete 3000 in the buying the bike/new year window. I am amazed at how this is going.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I am thinking they are going to offer something to put it on that will cover both your nipples.
> 
> Edit: At a price of course.


 
I was referring to the roundel, I guess you were referring to a jersey


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

It will surprise me if they don't offer you a GREAT DEAL on a jersey they will sew it on.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> It will surprise me if they don't offer you a GREAT DEAL on a jersey they will sew it on.


Hope we don't have to buy one of their jerseys to get the badge!  Way out of my price range.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

h


Mo1959 said:


> Hope we don't have to buy one of their jerseys to get the badge!  Way out of my price range.


Same here, although this is a rather fetching jersey http://www.rapha.cc/brevet-jersey

edit: I feel I should point out I don't feel I could EVER buy something like this


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope we don't have to buy one of their jerseys to get the badge!  Way out of my price range.


 
Mine too probably. I did have a weak moment and paid 74 dollars for a jersey a few weeks ago (it was heavily discounted). I am afraid to take it out of the box and get it dirty.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Mine too probably. I did have a weak moment and paid 74 dollars for a jersey a few weeks ago (it was heavily discounted). I am afraid to take it out of the box and get it dirty.


 
My Pink Giro jersey has a lovely black mark from a chainring on the belly


----------



## Reece (22 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Reece
> 
> Just thought, was it on one of those mini roundabouts on Bede Park, you coming from Narborough Road end and turning right? If so that was me.


Was you then. And yes you said thanks. I usually get caught up in bike traffic there. Some people panic and end up all over the place.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

Some of you who have swapped cars for bikes might appreciate this http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/virgin-commuting-infographic.135851/#post-2561161


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's what I was finding Nigel. Towards the end of some of my long runs I was getting fatigued and maybe not concentrating quite as well.
> 
> At the end of the day, I'm not sure what being able to do three or four hundred miles a week is really proving? Once you can do it once to show yourself that you can manage it if you have to, *after that I just feel you are overtaxing your body needlessly*. Pretty sure one long ride a week is enough to keep the endurance side of things up.
> 
> Oh, and as a bonus, since I am on a very limited income there won't be as much wear and tear or the bikes which is always a good thing.


 
Although I am nowhere near 'overdoing' it a quick Google shows lots of studies that indicate that there can be too much exercise for a human - I have no idea whether it is right or wrong. My gut tells me that there is something in it - I base this on the way in which many manual occupations 'wear out' specific parts of the body through constant above average use.

My current routine is this:

10 miles walking around the village etc each week (not all at once).

1-2 short mountain hikes a month (each 5-6 miles maybe 2500'-3000' ascent).

6-8 big mountain days a year (each 10-16 miles maybe 6000'-1000' ascent).

2-3 bike rides a week totallng 20-30 miles.

Can't see it changing much either way by choice!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey. Sounds good to me. Enjoy walking too, although my walks are mostly pretty flat. My dog is a lab cross springer so you can imagine the energy she has so I am out at least twice a day with her. 

I want to get back to having a bit more energy in my legs and not the constant tiredness that continual high miles brings.


----------



## g0kmt (22 Jul 2013)

Woo hoo, slow progress but progress ;-) I have managed to get out a couple of times, spurned on by the new toy - edge 810 and being on holiday. I did a 5 mile ride yesterday, no breakfast before but I managed it no problem. Fleetwood does not have any real hills, its kinda flat. Some elevation changes but they are nothing major. There is one exception, its called the Mount in the 1890s it was called Tupp hill, but for as long as I have been alive its called the Mount. In reality the road around it has no more than 20 foot elevation change over around 100 feet so its not steep by any means, but to a novice cyclist its is Mount Killamanjaro - Its still no Everest. But I made it up without stopping.

Today I went shopping in the next town down the coast, Cleveleys. Its about 4 miles away down the sea front. This is a cycle route, but I cant remember the number. What I do remember is the first time I did this with my nephew. I had to stop every so often and had to push the bike up slopes so gentle you could not tell the were slopes. Today I had the wind mostly against me and did it in one go. http://app.strava.com/activities/68965148

I called in at Argos then went to a sea front café (Café Cove - I can recommend it) where I stopped for lunch and play with my new camera (Canon 700D) It looks like I forgot to start the timer outside Argos because when I saved the ride at the café it came out as a direct route to there from Argos - see strava.
There is actually a gentle rise from Argos to the café which did not cause any problems at all.

The morel of this tale is - Keep hitting the slopes - they do get easier. Well I think so ;-)

What was that saying? onwards and upwards?


----------



## DaveyM (22 Jul 2013)

I have not been out again tonight 
life gets in the way sometimes but I will have to make up for it.

So I have been searching the net looking at bikes I am nowhere near good enough to own


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

DaveyM said:


> I have not been out again tonight
> life gets in the way sometimes but I will have to make up for it.
> 
> So I have been searching the net looking at bikes I am nowhere near good enough to own


 
I'm too busy looking at kit/bolt on tri-bars. I do think that my speedo might get in the way of the bars so that's stopping me buying them


----------



## DaveyM (22 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm too busy looking at kit/bolt on tri-bars. I do think that my speedo might get in the way of the bars so that's stopping me buying them


move the speedo?


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jul 2013)

DaveyM said:


> move the speedo?


To where? The only space I imagine there would be is the stem, and that would give me a speedo which is 90degrees out of line


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jul 2013)

Well done @g0kmt, great progress.

Had another night adventure roaming London along with @themosquitoking. Not as dodgy as it sounds, just another gentle stroll thru the normally busy streets seeing the sights.

This time we headed for St Marys Hospital as it was all happening there tonight with the new HRH. We strolled in via Stamford Bridge (Chelsea FC's ground), and used my Garmin 800's navigation for the first real time (normally following a pre destined route, rather than navigating to a POI).

Getting to St Marys we cut right through the police lines (!) and went past a few hundred media people with cameras filming their news, stopping at the other end.







After this went for a cuppa in a fine Hookah establishment called Fatoush (thats Hookah, not Hooker) and got a nice water refill with ice cubes!

On the return visit went back following the Garmin again via Craven Cottage (Fulham FC's ground) and we suddenly had the marvelous idea of a mini challenge one day to go out and cycle round all London League Clubs grounds - its quite a challenging distance (roughly 75 miles apparently) but would be quite fun.

Crappy average as we were on touring mode, but another great night out in the city, didnt get mugged, had a great chat with @themosquitoking, and I didn't get rained on by the late thunderstorm unlike my poor cycle-buddy-in-arms!

http://app.strava.com/activities/69103223


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done @g0kmt, great progress.
> 
> Had another night adventure roaming London along with @themosquitoking. Not as dodgy as it sounds, just another gentle stroll thru the normally busy streets seeing the sights.
> 
> ...


 

Getting rained on at the end just means the ride qualified under rule 9 for me.
How many countries news reports do you reckon we got on?


----------



## RWright (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Getting rained on at the end just means the ride qualified under rule 9 for me.
> How many countries news reports do you reckon we got on?


 
would have been an excellent time to do some wheelies


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> would have been an excellent time to do some wheelies


 
You're right it would and shamefully i never thought of it, neither can i do wheelies. Rather than Sagan i see myself more as a Cav, but without the sprint finish, basically i hate hills and like tucking in behind people.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> would have been an excellent time to do some wheelies


 
That....would have been awesome.

Dammit, need to learn some Saganskillz.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> You're right it would and shamefully i never thought of it, neither can i do wheelies. Rather than Sagan i see myself more as a Cav, but without the sprint finish, basically i hate hills and like tucking in behind people.


 
And then wondering what that big german fella is doing going past you!


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> And then wondering what that big german fella is doing going past you!


 
The big german fella wouldn't need a bike to get past me, he could probably do it running over broken glass in flip flops.


----------



## stevey (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> How many countries news reports do you reckon we got on?


 
Dunno but we were watching sky news at about 11 last night and cyclists went passed in the distance behind the reporter???? Mmmmm???


----------



## Ciar (23 Jul 2013)

Just my usual ride into work first one this week, time was around the same so was hr cadence and speed  all in all 2nd fastest time into work, even though i was trying to take it easy! was drafted half way along the mile end road, was undertaken on the inside of a single lane going down burdett road, which was nice and a couple of red busses got a tad close, all in all I didn't get wet and avoided the rain..


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jul 2013)

Looks like it's going to rain all day today and it's messing with my schedule a little bit. I might try a little adventure although the thunder storm alert worries me a little ...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Looks like it's going to rain all day today and it's messing with my schedule a little bit. I might try a little adventure although the thunder storm alert worries me a little ...


Sounds much the same as here then. Just done around 23 miles. Very murky, humid and drizzly. Roads are greasy after the long dry spell. Came round a corner to find a guy with his motorbike lying on it's side. He had come off at one of the corners. He was ok but was waiting on a pal coming to pick him up. I noticed my bike having a little slide too when I used a bit too much rear brake at one point.


----------



## stevey (23 Jul 2013)

Lightining and all sorts down here glad i went out last night  Hopefully wont last though


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

Stuck to my plan and just did a 23 mile loop this morning. Legs are still a bit heavy but still managed to put in a little bit of effort and glad to see my speed coming back up again after all the climbing.

Cheered myself up by comparing the first time I did this loop last September with today's ride and found I had done it about 25 minutes faster. 
9/9/2012 http://app.strava.com/activities/21336208
Today http://app.strava.com/activities/69142908


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Dunno but we were watching sky news at about 11 last night and cyclists went passed in the distance behind the reporter???? Mmmmm???


 
Were they both very sweaty? Could have been us if they were.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Looks like it's going to rain all day today and it's messing with my schedule a little bit. I might try a little adventure although the thunder storm alert worries me a little ...


 
You'll be fine. You can only get so wet and at least it is warm, just take it steady on corners and watch out for the painted lines and drain covers.


----------



## Goldcoast (23 Jul 2013)

I love riding in summer rain, not sure about the thunder & lightning though.


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jul 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> I love riding in summer rain, not sure about the *thunder & lightning though.*


 
That was my initial thought too  Strange thing weather forecast, this morning was showing a 99% chance of rain, now it has dropped to 0%  Looking out the window just started pouring ... lol.


----------



## Ciar (23 Jul 2013)

Tonight might be my first proper ride in the rain if it actually rains, which from looking out the office window it's not actually rained since I got in first thing.. confused!


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds much the same as here then. Just done around 23 miles. Very murky, humid and drizzly. Roads are greasy after the long dry spell. Came round a corner to find a guy with his motorbike lying on it's side. He had come off at one of the corners. He was ok but was waiting on a pal coming to pick him up. I noticed my bike having a little slide too when I used a bit too much rear brake at one point.


You use your rear brake!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You use your rear brake!


Coming down a steep twisty hill and my brake pads aren't brilliant so was using both together but must have used slightly too much back brake and it gave a little skid. Nothing major.

Really must upgrade the brake pads at some point but never seem to have any spare cash these days.


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jul 2013)

If you managed to skid by locking the rear in the wet, your pads are fine.

Although the front brake provides the stopping power, the rear brakes provides stability and control. The exception of course is in slippery conditions with limited grip available. It's best to keep the bike upright and *gently* apply both brakes rather than overloading the front tyre. A front wheel skid will almost certainly end up in a crash whereas a rear skid is controllable by releasing some of the lever pressure.


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jul 2013)

Double post ...


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You use your rear brake!


 
Is it bad to use the rear brake? I thought they were ment to be used together, activating the rear brake first and then adding the front brake for a more urgent stop? When approaching hard turns I always scrub speed with the rear brake. using too much rear brake just makes the back wheel lock, using too much front brake has got to be worse, I'd rather loose the back wheel than the front!


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jul 2013)

The other scenario when you should only use the rear brake is during slow speed manouvering such as filtering traffic or going round tight obstacles. If speed is low enough for the rear brake to be efficient, it provides a great deal of stability compared to using the front brake which is likely to trow you on a side if the wheel is not pointing ahead.


----------



## g0kmt (23 Jul 2013)

I thought about going out today, it was raining earlier and the humidity was high 93%. So I decided to do a circuit of the town. I have two planed, one that just goes round town and another that meanders a little to make it 10 miles. I chose the latter in order to increase my distance. I forgot to take some fluids with me, but there are plenty of cafes around so that wasn't a problem, other than on the outer prom..

I had a senior moment whilst crossing a busy main road, tried to pull up against a railing and missed, I wasn't ready for this and fell flat on my face, into the busy main road. A caravan towing driver just drove past without slowing down, a nice woman did slow down to see if I was all right as I was picking myself up but I waved her on.

The plan had been to stop once to pick up lunch. but after 7 miles I needed a drink so I stopped at a café and had a lovely chat with a young woman and her gran. Its nice how cycling gives you the chance to meet folks :-)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Coming down a steep twisty hill and my brake pads aren't brilliant so was using both together but must have used slightly too much back brake and it gave a little skid. Nothing major.
> 
> Really must upgrade the brake pads at some point but never seem to have any spare cash these days.


 

Mo':

I can send you these FOC if you want them:

4 x TRP road pad cartridge holders. These are black with black hardware.

2 x Koolstop Dura 2 Salmon Pads to fit above. Used 150 metres! These are the brand new latest model without the daft plough tip.

4 x TRP Black Pads. New (maybe 10 miles on them tops). I can send you 4 in case you don't like 2 Salmon on the front and 2 black on the rear! lol.

If you don't want black cartridge holders cos your brakes are silver I'll just send you the 6 pads.

Just let me know yay or nay and I'll pm you my personal email address so you can give me a mailing address.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey My goodness. That's extremely kind  At least let me cover your postage or make a small payment if you want. I would certainly be interested as I have never felt the Forme brakes have had a great deal of stopping power.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @SpokeyDokey My goodness. That's extremely kind  At least let me cover your postage or make a small payment if you want. I would certainly be interested as I have never felt the Forme brakes have had a great deal of stopping power.


 

Nope - no payment required. My good deed for the day and happy to help a lady.

I have sent my email address on one of those conversation things in your profile - not really sure how to use it tbh so if I have fouled it up can you let me know please.

As soon as I have your mailing address I will whizz them in the post for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nope - no payment required. My good deed for the day and happy to help a lady.
> 
> I have sent my email address on one of those conversation things in your profile - not really sure how to use it tbh so if I have fouled it up can you let me know please.
> 
> As soon as I have your mailing address I will whizz them in the post for you.


Done.......and that certainly covers your good deed for the day. Amazing. Giving up work early due to stress and surviving on a pretty tiny pension has it's drawbacks at times. Not been a good month as I needed dog food, cat food and cat litter and it doesn't leave much spare. I would rather live on beans and toast and see the animals well looked after!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2013)

Well everyone's done more than me .
@SpokeyDokey nice one.
Regarding braking, I use what I deem correct at the time, to keep the bike balanced (not to say I am very good a it), but when I was learning to drive I was told keep the car balanced by braking into bends and to accelerate out of them, when you get it even a little wrong you can feel its wrong and correct accordingly, but generally not by excessive amounts as this would then throw your line and balance out and usually end up out of control, this is usually what happens to people in the snow.
Speaking of which, since I have been in bed most of the last 48 hrs, I was watch a program about life in the 13th century, it seems England and I presume Europe went through a mini ice age, a little like the 17th century, and from what I read we are heading into another one at the moment. So it looks like there may be a 400 year cycle with the Sun on top of the 11 year cycle that is commonly known about.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Done.......and that certainly covers your good deed for the day. Amazing. Giving up work early due to stress and surviving on a pretty tiny pension has it's drawbacks at times. Not been a good month as I needed dog food, cat food and cat litter and it doesn't leave much spare. I would rather live on beans and toast and see the animals well looked after!


 

Ah yes animals - wish my boy in my avatar was still here! Mind you he could eat for England. 1.2 Kg meat, 10 slices toast, a dozen small Bonios all the table scraps and whatever else his sad eyes could scrounge went past his big teeth every day. He wasn't a fattie either - he was a big muscly lad who was super fit - unlike his dad!

Parcel at the Post Office as I passed it to go and get some ice cream!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2013)

Just a few of the obscure graphs that sporttracks will give you this is the amount of riding according to time of day (not sure if it differentiates between seasons)



This one speed zones by distance


and by time


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well everyone's done more than me .
> @SpokeyDokey nice one.
> *Regarding braking, I use what I deem correct at the time, to keep the bike balanced (not to say I am very good a it), but when I was learning to drive I was told keep the car balanced by braking into bends and to accelerate out of them, when you get it even a little wrong you can feel its wrong and correct accordingly, but generally not by excessive amounts as this would then throw your line and balance out and usually end up out of control, this is usually what happens to people in the snow.*
> Speaking of which, since I have been in bed most of the last 48 hrs, I was watch a program about life in the 13th century, it seems England and I presume Europe went through a mini ice age, a little like the 17th century, and from what I read we are heading into another one at the moment. So it looks like there may be a 400 year cycle with the Sun on top of the 11 year cycle that is commonly known about.


 
I think I have just lost my nerve Nigel since my loose gravel incident. I am paranoid about the stuff. They do that loose chipping thing up here ie tar with a layer of small chippings on top and the cars press it down. They never seem to come and sweep the excess off though.

It is very hard to avoid on the narrow twisty lanes here. There are usually two nice smooth 'rails' to use - trouble is if I get in one and go round a bend there'll be a car in them, I'll then go off line and end up in the gravel!

Not easy this biking malarky!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

g0kmt said:


> I thought about going out today, it was raining earlier and the humidity was high 93%. So I decided to do a circuit of the town. I have two planed, one that just goes round town and another that meanders a little to make it 10 miles. I chose the latter in order to increase my distance. I forgot to take some fluids with me, but there are plenty of cafes around so that wasn't a problem, other than on the outer prom..
> 
> I had a senior moment whilst crossing a busy main road, tried to pull up against a railing and missed, I wasn't ready for this and fell flat on my face, into the busy main road. A caravan towing driver just drove past without slowing down, a nice woman did slow down to see if I was all right as I was picking myself up but I waved her on.
> 
> The plan had been to stop once to pick up lunch. but after 7 miles I needed a drink so I stopped at a café and had a lovely chat with a young woman and her gran. Its nice how cycling gives you the chance to meet folks :-)


 

Hope you and your steed are ok.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think I have just lost my nerve Nigel since my loose gravel incident. I am paranoid about the stuff. They do that loose chipping thing up here ie tar with a layer of small chippings on top and the cars press it down. They never seem to come and sweep the excess off though.
> 
> It is very hard to avoid on the narrow twisty lanes here. There are usually two nice smooth 'rails' to use - trouble is if I get in one and go round a bend there'll be a car in them, I'll then go off line and end up in the gravel!
> 
> Not easy this biking malarky!


We have the same here, usually takes a month or so, thing is sometimes they do it on perfectly good roads, so instead of using the money to repair the very bad ones properly they cover minor pot holes that start showing again after a few days or the surface starts to brake up make the surface just as bad as it was prior to the resurfacing.


----------



## stevey (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Were they both very sweaty? Could have been us if they were.


 
Couldn't tell went past quickly.... Lol


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Couldn't tell went past quickly.... Lol


 
I'm pretty sure that wasn't us then.


----------



## g0kmt (23 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Yes thanks, I am fine, so is the bike.

I must admit I am enjoying this week off, with all this cycling :-) I am hoping to do another ride tomorrow, maybe try for 15 miles this time.


----------



## MaxInc (23 Jul 2013)

Third week of structured training and beginning to see some results. I centralised all data into Golden Cheetah and I was able to extract some meaningful statistics. Basically since I'm training in specific HR zones on pretty much the same route I can judge the progress by the average speed. Base fitness on the Endurance rides in Zone 2 was 22.1Km/h first week, 23.1Km/h second week and today 24.2Km/h which is a nice trend to notice. Obviously I need more data but the results are good enough to keep me motivated and press on. I'm beginning to discover the science of sport and it gets me pretty excited TBH. I'm starting to wish for a power meter


----------



## RWright (23 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Third week of structured training and beginning to see some results. I centralised all data into Golden Cheetah and I was able to extract some meaningful statistics. Basically since I'm training in specific HR zones on pretty much the same route I can judge the progress by the average speed. Base fitness on the Endurance rides in Zone 2 was 22.1Km/h first week, 23.1Km/h second week and today 24.2Km/h which is a nice trend to notice. Obviously I need more data but the results are good enough to keep me motivated and press on. I'm beginning to discover the science of sport and it gets me pretty excited TBH. *I'm starting to wish for a power meter*


 
One of the reasons I am dragging my feet on getting started with this type training. I am hoping to get time to learn about the heart rate zones and using them on my Garmin sometime in early August. My replacement Heart Rate Monitor (I asked them to send me the old style) seems to be fairly accurate so far.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ah yes animals - wish my boy in my avatar was still here! Mind you he could eat for England. 1.2 Kg meat, 10 slices toast, a dozen small Bonios all the table scraps and whatever else his sad eyes could scrounge went past his big teeth every day. He wasn't a fattie either - he was a big muscly lad who was super fit - unlike his dad!
> 
> Parcel at the Post Office as I passed it to go and get some ice cream!


Thanks again. 
Beautiful dog. Sorry he is no longer with you.  A Weimaraner? I often meet a lovely one called Sam on my walk. He is always carrying huge sticks. Don't know how he doesn't damage his teeth the weight of them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks again.
> Beautiful dog. Sorry he is no longer with you.  A Weimaraner? I often meet a lovely one called Sam on my walk. He is always carrying huge sticks. Don't know how he doesn't damage his teeth the weight of them.


 

Yes - he was a Weim'; a big part of my life disappeared when he died in 2011. He was my mountain buddy and we logged over 200 mountain days together.

He was a solid climber too. In this pic' at the summit of Ben Nevis in 2003 he has his little lightweight walking harness on as there were big cornices nearby but he also had a proper climbing harness for tricky ascents.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - he was a Weim'; a big part of my life disappeared when he died in 2011. He was my mountain buddy and we logged over 200 mountain days together.
> 
> He was a solid climber too. In this pic' at the summit of Ben Nevis in 2003 he has his little lightweight walking harness on as there were big cornices nearby but he also had a proper climbing harness for tricky ascents.
> 
> View attachment 26659


What a beauty. Dogs seem to love up in the hills. One of my ex-colleagues is a regular hill walker and her husband is in the Strathclyde Police search and rescue so they are great climbers. They lost their last dog a few months back but have a new youngster so I am sure she will be up in the hills with them again soon.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jul 2013)

Always makes me incredibly sad when people talk about well loved dogs that have passed away, especially when there are photographs of them!  The Weim looked like an awesome friend. Also a bit of a 'hero' stood there at the top of Ben Nevis with barely a care in the world! (Was your dog asking you where his promised treat was?)

@SpokeyDokey - Awesome gesture for the Moster, a gentleman and a squire!

@MaxInc - I too was quite interested in a power meter. Right up until I did a google search, hit the shopping tab, and selected the filter "Lowest Price First". I soon went back to looking for silly youtube clips of monkeys on surfboards. That science craic can turn you into a number cruncher, although if you enjoy that part of it that's great. I tried looking a little into all that but then realised at nearly 40 my time for shaving miliseconds by science is replaced by shaving minutes by losing my belly barrel!

@g0kmt - Sorry to hear about your incident but at least you serenaded 2 ladies over tea so it wasn't a total loss! Hope you and the steed are ok.

(Seem to be saying this a lot lately, guys 'n gals can you stop falling off your bikes please? Its much more fun vertical).

@stevey - Was there a lot of red on display? If there was then it could have been us, maybe cameras give a false impression of speed... I still think we should have gone up and down a few times, maybe pulling a few tricks, a bit like those pandas in the kitkat advert.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I think I have just lost my nerve Nigel since my loose gravel incident. I am paranoid about the stuff. They do that loose chipping thing up here ie tar with a layer of small chippings on top and the cars press it down. They never seem to come and sweep the excess off though.
> 
> It is very hard to avoid on the narrow twisty lanes here. There are usually two nice smooth 'rails' to use - trouble is if I get in one and go round a bend there'll be a car in them, I'll then go off line and end up in the gravel!
> 
> Not easy this biking malarky!


 
I was traveling on a road which is paved like this. It was done weeks ago, but on Sunday one of the chips was detached from the road, and the tar side was stuck to my tyre . Let's just say I stopped after say 200m to find out what was going on


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

g0kmt said:


> @SpokeyDokey Yes thanks, I am fine, so is the bike.
> 
> I must admit I am enjoying this week off, with all this cycling :-) I am hoping to do another ride tomorrow, maybe try for 15 miles this time.


 
do it, you'll feel like a champ!


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - he was a Weim'; a big part of my life disappeared when he died in 2011. He was my mountain buddy and we logged over 200 mountain days together.
> 
> He was a solid climber too. In this pic' at the summit of Ben Nevis in 2003 he has his little lightweight walking harness on as there were big cornices nearby but he also had a proper climbing harness for tricky ascents.
> 
> View attachment 26659


 
That is a magnificent looking dog. I'm more prone to cats, the only dog I've ever 'known' is an Irish Wheeten terrier, but this is a dog I could get on with. He definitely looks in good shape.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @stevey - Was there a lot of red on display? If there was then it could have been us, maybe cameras give a false impression of speed... I still think we should have gone up and down a few times, maybe pulling a few tricks, a bit like those pandas in the kitkat advert.


 
What tricks can you do? I might have been able to fall off in a comedy way.


----------



## RWright (23 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - he was a Weim'; a big part of my life disappeared when he died in 2011. He was my mountain buddy and we logged over 200 mountain days together.
> 
> He was a solid climber too. In this pic' at the summit of Ben Nevis in 2003 he has his little lightweight walking harness on as there were big cornices nearby but he also had a proper climbing harness for tricky ascents.
> 
> View attachment 26659


 
A lot of evenings I see one particular guy out walking, I see him more than anyone. He has two dogs that look like that one. They always seem well behaved. His are always on a leash except when I see him going down the stretch of highway bypass that hasn't opened yet. It is four lanes wide and maybe about 2 miles long with a big grass median. He lets them run out there. He wears headphones and one day I came up from behind in the opposite two lanes they were walking. His dogs saw me before he did and here they come after me, at full speed.  I wasn't really scared as I knew they didn't seem vicious but it is still a little unsettling when you see two dogs that size coming at you at full speed. The man quickly noticed and as soon as he gave them the command to stop, they stopped immediately. I was thankful for that.  Get a puppy and new climbing partner. I would think your previous dog would not want you wandering around out there all alone.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> That is a magnificent looking dog. I'm more prone to cats, *the only dog I've ever 'known'* is an Irish Wheeten terrier, but this is a dog I could get on with. He definitely looks in good shape.


 
Anyone want to take that?


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Anyone want to take that?


What! He wasn't mine, he was someone else's.

The more I think, the dog may have been a girl


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What! He wasn't mine, he was someone else's.
> 
> The more I think, the dog may have been a girl


 
Was there any grooming involved?


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Was there any grooming involved?


 
Not from me towards the dog, she would walk in when the grooming had been effective..


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Not from me towards the dog, she would walk in when the grooming had been effective..


 
They're always putty in your hands if you make a nice comment about their new hairdo.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> They're always putty in your hands if you make a nice comment about their new hairdo.


 
That and a pigs ear


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> That and a pigs ear


 
For 17 years i got away with "not noticing" when my wife had visited the hairdressers and then one day my lodger ruined everything by walking in when she'd been and making a nice comment. I had to up my game then, but not by as much as his rent increase.


----------



## g0kmt (24 Jul 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell Grrr this holiday is costing me dear in energy and toys lol. So far I have bought a Garmin 810, Canon 700D and tomorrow a GoPro. Thank heavens I have the money spare is all I can say. I have just planned a 16 mile round trip to Blackpool North pier. Hope it does not rain too hard lol. This time I am taking fluids and food. I am not going to run out of energy. Mind I didn't run out after 11 miles so 16 should be OK lol


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> What tricks can you do? I might have been able to fall off in a comedy way.


 
I do a fine Frank Spencer out of control on a bicycle impression.


----------



## stevey (24 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> What tricks can you do? I might have been able to fall off in a comedy way.


 

Definately more interesting than a couple having a baby...


----------



## MaxInc (24 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey I lost my dog too when I was probably too young to understand what was going on. I was so emotionally attached that her loss has affected me deeply ... I just can not stand the thought of another one. My daughter wishes dearly for a pet but the thought of having to go through that again makes my decision easier. Incredible creatures they are ...

@Nomadski I got stuck on the same issue, not sure why they are so bloody expensive. I'm not after shaving seconds because I'm aware that will come naturally in time anyway and I fully agree that there are other, more important aspects to improve. The program I'm following is actually aimed at fat loss primarely. I'm only beginning to discover the technical side of the sport and it gets me excited. HR Training is more than fine, athletes were relying on HR monitors before power meters were invented


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> @SpokeyDokey I lost my dog too when I was probably too young to understand what was going on. I was so emotionally attached that her loss has affected me deeply ... I just can not stand the thought of another one. My daughter wishes dearly for a pet *but the thought of having to go through that again* makes my decision easier.


 
This is what stops us - we just don't want to go through it all again.

It is rare to see a doddery old Weimaraner - they have a reputation for going flat out right up to the moment their life ends.

Arnie was no exception - on his 12th birthday he was right as rain. Mrs SD had bought him a meat pie as his birthday treat and he sat there drooling waiting for it as we sang him happy birthday. All was well in the world. Then, the very next day, I took him for a walk and he stopped walking - unheard of. Coaxed him home and within a matter of days he had lost all mobility in his rear legs and we had to let him go. He had an inoperable spinal tumour.

To see such a powerful boy who in his prime would cover 40-60 miles (it's generally reckoned that a dog like this covers 2-3 times the distance its owner does off-lead) a day in the mountains to trying to pull himself along by just his front legs was heart breaking.

I literally collapsed with grief when my wife took the awful call from the vet that there was nothing that could be done.

I console myself with the thought that he had a fabulous life with all his walks, food and the open fire that was 'his'.


----------



## Pieface (24 Jul 2013)

Well I'm out of action for a couple of days. Rear tyre is knackered so waiting for chain reaction to deliver another one :/


----------



## g0kmt (24 Jul 2013)

I kinda failed but didn't if you see what I mean. I was going to try 15 miles today, but my right ankle was aching, so instead I adjusted the front and rear derailleurs, I hadn't actually set them up after assembling the bike when I got it back in June! They sort of worked. Now they work as they should! So I did a short test ride. First 10 minutes was sluggish but I soon warmed up and my ankle has stopped aching now. 

A ride a day. Hope tomorrow isn't too windy so I can do another ;-)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

14.07 miles @ 15.39 mph av' - my third quickest ride to date. Happy with this esp' as it is blooming hot and sticky out there.

Bad news coming in up here - man missing in Thirlmere Reservoir - woman with him got out ok and receiving attention.

Always flattens us when we hear this sort of thing - either people getting trouble in the freezing 'lakes' up here or on the mountains.

Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 14.07 miles @ 15.39 mph av' - my third quickest ride to date. Happy with this esp' as it is blooming hot and sticky out there.
> 
> Bad news coming in up here - man missing in Thirlmere Reservoir - woman with him got out ok and receiving attention.
> 
> ...


That is sad news. I don't think people realise how cold and treacherous water can be even in the summer.

Well done on the speedy ride........and yes, it is extremely humid. More thunderstorms to come I think. Last nights did nothing to clear the air up here anyway.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That is sad news. I don't think people realise how cold and treacherous water can be even in the summer.
> 
> Well done on the speedy ride........and yes, it is extremely humid. More thunderstorms to come I think. Last nights did nothing to clear the air up here anyway.


 

Just seen the news update : man in 20's recovered dead. Really sad.

Why anyone goes swimming in these big bodies of water is beyond me - every year we have fatalities where people do not heed the warnings.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

I used to swim in the sea lochs off Skye and they were bloody cold, I think a lot of people make the mistake of how deep they are (and how quickly they do go down to those depths) and its the depth that gives them the coldness.
My total mileage for today 2.11 miles 12:05 avg 12.7 mph @ 90ft/mile basically chemist and back.
Busy day doctors, hospital (blood test) home back to chemist, catching up with you here @Mo1959 I now have to go for a scan (at some point) and docs again next week, and I have been told to not exercise much if at all for the next few days at least.
On a brighter not nearly got toasted again, what is about car drivers that they dont understand a road bike down a steep smooth gradient in a 30 is going to be doing nearly that with out trying, car overtakes me another pulls out of a junction in front as he is overtaking me then has to slam on his brakes, there fore so do I but I had seen it happening so I was already slowing, sorry @RWright I did lose it with him today, I will put it down to the state of confusion my body is in at the moment.
One other thing, it felt like the bike had been in a crash since Sunday.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to swim in the sea lochs off Skye and they were bloody cold, I think a lot of people make the mistake of how deep they are (and how quickly they do go down to those depths) and its the depth that gives them the coldness.
> My total mileage for today 2.11 miles 12:05 avg 12.7 mph @ 90ft/mile basically chemist and back.
> Busy day doctors, hospital (blood test) home back to chemist, catching up with you here @Mo1959 I now have to go for a scan (at some point) and docs again next week, and I have been told to not exercise much if at all for the next few days at least.
> On a brighter not nearly got toasted again, what is about car drivers that they dont understand a road bike down a steep smooth gradient in a 30 is going to be doing nearly that with out trying, car overtakes me another pulls out of a junction in front as he is overtaking me then has to slam on his brakes, there fore so do I but I had seen it happening so I was already slowing, sorry @RWright I did lose it with him today, I will put it down to the state of confusion my body is in at the moment.
> One other thing, it felt like the bike had been in a crash since Sunday.


 

Crikey Nigel - water of Skye is v.cold! Hope you had wetsuit on.

Sorry to hear about your health prob's - I get fed up with blood tests as I have 6-8 a year for my dodgy Thyroid. Hope you get positive news back. 

Re: drivers - I never realised how dopey some of them are till I got back on my bike again. They've definitely got worse last 10 years or so. At least no harm done on this occasion.

What's up with your trusty steed?


----------



## RWright (24 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to swim in the sea lochs off Skye and they were bloody cold, I think a lot of people make the mistake of how deep they are (and how quickly they do go down to those depths) and its the depth that gives them the coldness.
> My total mileage for today 2.11 miles 12:05 avg 12.7 mph @ 90ft/mile basically chemist and back.
> Busy day doctors, hospital (blood test) home back to chemist, catching up with you here @Mo1959 I now have to go for a scan (at some point) and docs again next week, and I have been told to not exercise much if at all for the next few days at least.
> On a brighter not nearly got toasted again, what is about car drivers that they dont understand a road bike down a steep smooth gradient in a 30 is going to be doing nearly that with out trying, car overtakes me another pulls out of a junction in front as he is overtaking me then has to slam on his brakes, there fore so do I but I had seen it happening so I was already slowing, sorry @RWright I did lose it with him today, I will put it down to the state of confusion my body is in at the moment.
> One other thing, it felt like the bike had been in a crash since Sunday.


 
It's ok, you haven't been feeling well, they deserve it sometimes anyway.  Just follow the Dr.'s orders and hopefully you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Every time I try to pause Strava (that is to say twice...), it crashes and then I have to save that ride and start another one. It is also a bugger to upload, great App, I just wish it worked smoother. So again, my ride is broken into two segments... The first half was a little farcical - I wanted to ride to a local campsite to determine the feasibility of cycling there, but it is beyond the A127 and there is seemingly no way across it whatsoever in either direction, which is more than a bit of a pain in the arse. The entire road is not at all cycle-friendly, the cycle-path is broken up and strewn with litter and glass (glad I was on the MTB, I won't be going that way on my road bike!). When I got off of it, I took a turn up a lovely country road, which turned out to be a dead-end leading to a nature reserve (glad I was on the MTB) and the gravel path gave way to dirt, which gave way to grass! Took me a while to get out  All part of the fun  Not sure how I managed 13.6mph average though. Second half was less eventful - until a HGV tried to overtake me at the top of a hill - but 5/6 other HGVs and buses over-took perfectly, gave me a load of room.

http://app.strava.com/activities/69471271
http://app.strava.com/activities/69488984

Most important things are a) I enjoyed the ride b) my road bike is delivered tomorrow - hopefully.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Sorry you're having continuing health problems. Glad you're getting tests/scans organised though. I still think our health service is pretty amazing. 

Re the car drivers, they are so varied in their response to cyclists, I am never sure how some of them are going to act these days. You either seem to get the ones who are cautious in the extreme and hang behind you when there is plenty of time to pass or others that aren't prepared to hang back for a few seconds and try and squeeze past even on a corner when they can't possibly see what is coming


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

@SpokeyDokey
No wet suit, it was actually mild compared to fishing in the winter with a thin layer of ice on the sea loch, though I wouldn't have been in long due to loss of body heat.
I am sure this is a repeat of hepatitis, though the pain could indicate kidney instead, though the symptoms where almost indentical to those I had when i was 22 just not as severe.
The bike not sure, just didn't feel right at the front, maybe because I have been off it for two days 

@RWright Yes SIR.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Every time I try to pause Strava (that is to say twice...), it crashes and then I have to save that ride and start another one. It is also a bugger to upload, great App, I just wish it worked smoother. So again, my ride is broken into two segments... The first half was a little farcical - I wanted to ride to a local campsite to determine the feasibility of cycling there, but it is beyond the A127 and there is seemingly no way across it whatsoever in either direction, which is more than a bit of a pain in the arse. The entire road is not at all cycle-friendly, the cycle-path is broken up and strewn with litter and glass (glad I was on the MTB, I won't be going that way on my road bike!). When I got off of it, I took a turn up a lovely country road, which turned out to be a dead-end leading to a nature reserve (glad I was on the MTB) and the gravel path gave way to dirt, which gave way to grass! Took me a while to get out  All part of the fun  Not sure how I managed 13.6mph average though. Second half was less eventful - until a HGV tried to overtake me at the top of a hill - but 5/6 other HGVs and buses over-took perfectly, gave me a load of room.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69471271
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69488984
> ...


Just one thing to say, get a dedicated unit, though I am sorry to hear your misfortunes with strava on your phone, give endomondo a try to record your ride, you can then export from there via tcx and unload this to any site.


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Looking again on Googlemaps, there is actually one crossing that I could use and go around the houses (well, country lanes) to get there... will try that route another day.


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just one thing to say, get a dedicated unit, though I am sorry to hear your misfortunes with strava on your phone, give endomondo a try to record your ride, you can then export from there via tcx and unload this to any site.


 

It'll do me for now, it is just a minor frustration really (and an incentive not to stop in the middle ).
I originally only got this smartphone so that I didn't have to pay for a proper unit when I was running.
It will definitely be something to put on my Christmas list though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Sorry you're having continuing health problems. Glad you're getting tests/scans organised though. I still think our health service is pretty amazing.
> 
> Re the car drivers, they are so varied in their response to cyclists, I am never sure how some of them are going to act these days. You either seem to get the ones who are cautious in the extreme and hang behind you when there is plenty of time to pass or others that aren't prepared to hang back for a few seconds and try and squeeze past even on a corner when they can't possibly see what is coming


Thanks Mo, yea so do I re. the H.S.

This road is like really wide easily make four lanes, but it is two because of parking ect but even then the lanes are wide I have taken the primary so he has had to think about over taking me, as he has had to make sure nothing was coming the other way then accelerator to over take, my speed must have been about 25-26 if you look opposite Silkstone House circled red the car came out there the sudden deceleration in speed correspondences with that.





The gps track was off a little at the top not that I strayed, see even garmins arn't perfect.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> It'll do me for now, it is just a minor frustration really (and an incentive not to stop in the middle ).
> I originally only got this smartphone so that I didn't have to pay for a proper unit when I was running.
> It will definitely be something to put on my Christmas list though


Give endomondo a try, it worked on a nokia n95 whilst strava didn't and whilst the gps chip wasn't the greatest, it di manage some good results.


----------



## RWright (24 Jul 2013)

I did a map my ride challenge during the Tour de France, they had drawings for different prizes. I got an email last night that read:
Dear MapMyRide Winner:
As the official judging organization administering the *2013 Le Tour Challenge powered by Mapmyride*, it is our pleasure to inform you that you have been selected as a *Prize Winner*.

I was thinking ALRIGHT, I won something!!! I was hoping for the Powertap wheelset. I didn't get them but I did get a free one year premium membership at map my ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I did a map my ride challenge during the Tour de France, they had drawings for different prizes. I got an email last night that read:
> Dear MapMyRide Winner:
> As the official judging organization administering the *2013 Le Tour Challenge powered by Mapmyride*, it is our pleasure to inform you that you have been selected as a *Prize Winner*.
> 
> I was thinking ALRIGHT, I won something!!! I was hoping for the Powertap wheelset. I didn't get them but I did get a free one year premium membership at map my ride.


Well done Rocky. Yes, the wheelset would have been brilliant but a year's premium membership is still nice.


----------



## Smotyn (24 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Every time I try to pause Strava (that is to say twice...), it crashes and then I have to save that ride and start another one. It is also a bugger to upload, great App, I just wish it worked smoother. So again, my ride is broken into two segments... The first half was a little farcical - I wanted to ride to a local campsite to determine the feasibility of cycling there, but it is beyond the A127 and there is seemingly no way across it whatsoever in either direction, which is more than a bit of a pain in the arse. The entire road is not at all cycle-friendly, the cycle-path is broken up and strewn with litter and glass (glad I was on the MTB, I won't be going that way on my road bike!). When I got off of it, I took a turn up a lovely country road, which turned out to be a dead-end leading to a nature reserve (glad I was on the MTB) and the gravel path gave way to dirt, which gave way to grass! Took me a while to get out  All part of the fun  Not sure how I managed 13.6mph average though. Second half was less eventful - until a HGV tried to overtake me at the top of a hill - but 5/6 other HGVs and buses over-took perfectly, gave me a load of room.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69471271
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69488984
> ...



Dont pause it it deducts any stopped time when it sincs and try to use wifi if it fails the first time good luck x


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Every time I try to pause Strava (that is to say twice...), it crashes and then I have to save that ride and start another one. It is also a bugger to upload, great App, I just wish it worked smoother. So again, my ride is broken into two segments... The first half was a little farcical - I wanted to ride to a local campsite to determine the feasibility of cycling there, *but it is beyond the A127* and there is seemingly no way across it whatsoever in either direction, which is more than a bit of a pain in the arse. The entire road is not at all cycle-friendly, the cycle-path is broken up and strewn with litter and glass (glad I was on the MTB, I won't be going that way on my road bike!). When I got off of it, I took a turn up a lovely country road, which turned out to be a dead-end leading to a nature reserve (glad I was on the MTB) and the gravel path gave way to dirt, which gave way to grass! Took me a while to get out  All part of the fun  Not sure how I managed 13.6mph average though. Second half was less eventful - until a HGV tried to overtake me at the top of a hill - but 5/6 other HGVs and buses over-took perfectly, gave me a load of room.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69471271
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69488984
> ...


If your on about the stretch you went along try either the B186 (which you had turned off) crosses the A127 with a bridge or pickup the A128 and it also crosses the A127 as a bridge (roundabout)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Dont pause it it deducts any stopped time when it sincs and try to use wifi if it fails the first time good luck x


It only deducts on segments well tcx and fit files, it might upload as gpx in which cases yes it does, but in any event it doesn't matter whether you pause it or stop it has the same effect on a gpx, tcx and fit files have a pause flag in which is used to take that time away from the overall time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

Even though I had to slow up for that car I still got a p.b. and a K.O.M.
http://app.strava.com/activities/69534607


----------



## Biggler (24 Jul 2013)

Another 'longest ride yet' post... 17 miles, previous best 13. Split 40/60 through woodland parks/roads. I was beginning to regret buying a hybrid but it was amazing riding through Wynyard Woodland park... I still want a road bike though! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/69525341#


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey Nigel - water of Skye is v.cold! Hope you had wetsuit on


 
I'm guessing he didn't


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2013)

Biggler said:


> Another 'longest ride yet' post... 17 miles, previous best 13. Split 40/60 through woodland parks/roads. I was beginning to regret buying a hybrid but it was amazing riding through Wynyard Woodland park... I still want a road bike though!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69525341#


 
That looks like a lovely ride. I've recently been looking for more scenic routes, and have found a couple of places it's nice to pass through


----------



## araapatlio (24 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If your on about the stretch you went along try either the B186 (which you had turned off) crosses the A127 with a bridge or pickup the A128 and it also crosses the A127 as a bridge (roundabout)


 

Ah, yes, I saw that  Thanks.

The B186 is very busy and on a bus route so I wouldn't want to ride that with my step-daughter - but I've realised that we can go via Chafford, Stifford and skirt Laindon mostly via cycle paths with a couple of quieter roads. It'll take longer, but we can get there


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2013)

Went out this evening with an old school friend, we set off at a reasonable pace to have a chat and get a decent ride in.

http://app.strava.com/activities/69536328

I've suggested we try and get it done in an hour, which might be possible as most of it is kate moss flat.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm guessing he didn't


Have a few pics somewhere.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2013)

Biggler said:


> Another 'longest ride yet' post... 17 miles, previous best 13. Split 40/60 through woodland parks/roads. I was beginning to regret buying a hybrid but it was amazing riding through Wynyard Woodland park... I still want a road bike though!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69525341#


 

Lovely route there!


----------



## Smotyn (24 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It only deducts headegments well tcx and fit files, it might upload as gpx in which cases yes it does, but in any event it doesn't matter whether you pause it or stop it has the same effect on a gpx, tcx and fit files have a pause flag in which is used to take that time away from the overall time.



Well I have to admit what you have just said has gone right over my head lol but I mainly use map my ride that auto stops when you do and if I run strava I do them both together. Once strava has sinced there is not a lot of difference in time taken between them? 

Hope you feel better soon and it is not too serious x


----------



## Smotyn (24 Jul 2013)

Ok posting to see if I have been smart enough to finally get my cycling log tracker up and running! I still have a bucket load of entries to post on it as having to do it on my phone flipping between screens and with my shot memory it is taking some time lol 

Here goes.....


----------



## Smotyn (24 Jul 2013)

Woohoo it worked!

Just uploaded total miles so far as had at least another 50 entries to make lol


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Every time I try to pause Strava (that is to say twice...), it crashes and then I have to save that ride and start another one. It is also a bugger to upload, great App, I just wish it worked smoother. So again, my ride is broken into two segments... The first half was a little farcical - I wanted to ride to a local campsite to determine the feasibility of cycling there, but it is beyond the A127 and there is seemingly no way across it whatsoever in either direction, which is more than a bit of a pain in the arse. The entire road is not at all cycle-friendly, the cycle-path is broken up and strewn with litter and glass (glad I was on the MTB, I won't be going that way on my road bike!). When I got off of it, I took a turn up a lovely country road, which turned out to be a dead-end leading to a nature reserve (glad I was on the MTB) and the gravel path gave way to dirt, which gave way to grass! Took me a while to get out  All part of the fun  Not sure how I managed 13.6mph average though. Second half was less eventful - until a HGV tried to overtake me at the top of a hill - but 5/6 other HGVs and buses over-took perfectly, gave me a load of room.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69471271
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69488984
> ...


 


Use Map My Ride its much better and very reliable.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey
> No wet suit, it was actually mild compared to fishing in the winter with a thin layer of ice on the sea loch, though I wouldn't have been in long due to loss of body heat.
> I am sure this is a repeat of hepatitis, though the pain could indicate kidney instead, though the symptoms where almost indentical to those I had when i was 22 just not as severe.
> The bike not sure, just didn't feel right at the front, maybe because I have been off it for two days
> ...




Hope you soon get your results and then treatment Nigel x


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Use Map My Ride its much better and very reliable.



I do find it drains the battery quickly though so I stopped using it for long rides


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Well I have to admit what you have just said has gone right over my head lol but I mainly use map my ride that auto stops when you do and if I run strava I do them both together. Once strava has sinced there is not a lot of difference in time taken between them?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon and it is not too serious x


Sorry as I mentioned I haven't been well,
I think the best app for a phone is endomondo as this has export functions, in both gpx and tcx formats, these can be imported to any other online site, I can not see an export on mapmyride, the basic information on endomondo is easy to read




It will also display mile lap times.




and no it didn't take me 2hrs to do that mile.
The other thing is you can import from other devices like garmin or the above said file formats tcx, gpx, and fit.
It will only show info like H.R. and cad if it's recorded.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Use Map My Ride its much better and very reliable.


Except export as far as I can see.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.
Not sure when I will get out again though. even though I got 2 p.b's yesterday I really shouldn't have ridden, thats probably why the bike felt a little weird.
I just read the side effects of the drug a bit scary really.


----------



## MaxInc (25 Jul 2013)

I use CycleMeter (https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/cyclemeter-gps-track-cycling/id330595774?mt=8) on the iPhone which has been incredibly reliable and accurate for both cycling and running, never crashed, can export to anything, including TCX files for Strava. I have it connected to bluetooth HR & SC sensors as well a RFLKT display on the bars for ride / interval / lap statistics as well as controlling music etc. Very easy to use and plenty of options for customisation for the geeky ones (setting speed, candence or heart rate intervals, compete with yourself etc.) All data is on the cloud so no need to remove cards, copy files, or backup your data. Downside I think is that is only available for iOS and they don't have plans for other platforms.

@Nigelnaturist Sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch. Sometimes rest is all you need to let the body do its thing. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jul 2013)

Take it easy @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I do find it drains the battery quickly though so I stopped using it for long rides



It only drains my battery if I leave the screen on otherwise I just press start, have auto stop on and put it in my back pouch.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.
> Not sure when I will get out again though. even though I got 2 p.b's yesterday I really shouldn't have ridden, thats probably why the bike felt a little weird.
> I just read the side effects of the drug a bit scary really.


Not so good  Hopefully the long list of side effects that they have to tell you about won't apply to you, or only the very minor ones!

Take care.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good  Hopefully the long list of side effects that they have to tell you about won't apply to you, or only the very minor ones!
> 
> Take care.


I will be fine I am sure, I am off for a wee spin later whatever people say.


----------



## araapatlio (25 Jul 2013)

Well, I have my road bike  It is great to ride - but the road is so much bumpier than on a mountain bike - and who knew there were so many pot holes?! Still, it improved my average speed 2-3mph despite I'm still learning how to use the gears and I was not pushing it as my knees are sore from yesterday, riding a MTB that is too small. I only went out for a quick spin due to my knees and I don't have a spare inner-tube for punctures yet.

I have to have a look at Endomondo, as Strava now missed out a whole mile of my ride for some reason. http://app.strava.com/activities/69686401 This ride actually finished at the end of Fen Lane, where the return journery started http://app.strava.com/activities/69691209


----------



## araapatlio (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.
> Not sure when I will get out again though. even though I got 2 p.b's yesterday I really shouldn't have ridden, thats probably why the bike felt a little weird.
> I just read the side effects of the drug a bit scary really.


 

Easier said than done, but take it easy - you don't want to have a few weeks off the bike for the sake of a couple of days  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I will be fine I am sure, I am off for a wee spin later whatever people say.


Just take it very gently then. That's what I did this morning and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> Well, I have my road bike  It is great to ride - but the road is so much bumpier than on a mountain bike - and who knew there were so many pot holes?! Still, it improved my average speed 2-3mph despite I'm still learning how to use the gears and I was not pushing it as my knees are sore from yesterday, riding a MTB that is too small. I only went out for a quick spin due to my knees and I don't have a spare inner-tube for punctures yet.
> 
> I have to have a look at Endomondo, as Strava now missed out a whole mile of my ride for some reason. http://app.strava.com/activities/69686401 This ride actually finished at the end of Fen Lane, where the return journery started http://app.strava.com/activities/69691209


Give it a quick try when you can, its a bit of a faff downloading and then uploading if your not used to it, but I do all sorts of daft stuff so its quite easy for me.
Speed is the answer to a lot of roughness on the roads, and choice of tyre I run Continental Ultra Sport on offer (or were) for a bout £13 from halfords (but check it first), I know there are better tyres but its a good entry tyre. The rear has done over 4,500 miles on the front and rear.


araapatlio said:


> Easier said than done, but take it easy - you don't want to have a few weeks off the bike for the sake of a couple of days  Hope you feel better soon.


This wouldn't happen, even with colds ect I still usually ride.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist gws

All this talk of different ways to log/analyse rides has me thinking back to a while ago when I suddenly switched from MapMyRide to STRAVA on my phone. I think the main reason was competition/challenges which I am doing my best with. One thing I can say about battery life is if running strava or something it can be quite battery heavy, I find if I start with a 100% battery and quit everything else I e managed to get 7hr of cycling time on a normal iPhone battery


----------



## Ciar (25 Jul 2013)

in regards to apps, i actually like cyclemeter above all the others, i have endomondo and strava but I find cyclemeter gives me all the info breaks it down, can be exported in all sorts of formats, can be posted to FB or the likes if that's what you want.

I use it all the time, then just upload a txc into Strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> in regards to apps, i actually like cyclemeter above all the others, i have endomondo and strava but I find cyclemeter gives me all the info breaks it down, can be exported in all sorts of formats, can be posted to FB or the likes if that's what you want.
> 
> I use it all the time, then just upload a *txc* into Strava.


I have never used.
But the abiltiy to export in tcx is all you need from a gps recorder, you can upload this to garmin so you have a complete history on garmin should you ever get a garmin unit, thats just an example by the not a plug. Are you listening Bryton, if you let me load my tcx files I might get one of your units next time round, i did like what I had (the Rider 35) for the time I had it.


----------



## Ciar (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have never used.
> But the abiltiy to export in tcx is all you need from a gps recorder, you can upload this to garmin so you have a complete history on garmin should you ever get a garmin unit, thats just an example by yhe not a plug. Are you listening Bryton, if you let me load my tcx files I might get one of your units next time round, i did like what I for the time I had it.


 
I nearly bought a garmin because i wanted a turn by turn satnav with the voice for when i began to commute, but i found co pilot car app, its the only tom tom esque sat nav where you can drag drop and adjust thus making your own route, it's also on £20, as for cyclemeter each time I do a ride it compares it to my previous rides, for instance my to home ride, it's 4 or 5 times i have done it, each time it marks the ride with a colour market to indicate better/worse or close to best worst, same for all rides as it compares the date by the name of the ride.

so now all mtb rides on the regular route I do with friends going under the same name for comparison purposes.

strava is purely there for the friends i follow/follow me and also to compare segments for myself rather than others riding the same route, i rarely looking at the 35-44 bracket or fatties section to see how i compare to others haha


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Ciar said:


> I nearly bought a garmin because i wanted a turn by turn satnav with the voice for when i began to commute, but i found co pilot car app, its the only tom tom esque sat nav where you can drag drop and adjust thus making your own route, it's also on £20, as for cyclemeter each time I do a ride it compares it to my previous rides, for instance my to home ride, it's 4 or 5 times i have done it, each time it marks the ride with a colour market to indicate better/worse or close to best worst, same for all rides as it compares the date by the name of the ride.
> 
> so now all mtb rides on the regular route I do with friends going under the same name for comparison purposes.
> 
> strava is purely there for the friends i follow/follow me and also to compare segments for myself rather than others riding the same route, i rarely looking at the 35-44 bracket or fatties section to see how i compare to others haha


If I wanted purely a turn by turn sat nav I would have got the bryton Rider 50 at the time I think it was about £170 also capable of hr and cad, but I know enough of the roads around here now not to really need sat-nav. The reason a decided to go with garmin was purely the fact you plug it into your computer and it acts as a flash card/drive would do, you see it as an external device, making it very easy to backup your original data on your machine as well as garmin and other sites, should anything ever happen (mind if its that catastrophic I think we will all be worried about cooking food not what data is stored on garmin strava ect...).
The other reason is you can create routes to follow and once saved as a tcx route file (did I mention how important the tcx file format is, the two are slightly different by the way), you just drop it in the folder new files and it creates the course for you when you turn it on, and its pretty bombproof, (mind you again if that happened ect....), waterproof, drop down the stairs proof the odd drop on the flags proof, well pretty much Nigel proof really


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

I just remembered why I haven't tried cyclemeter I cant upload to it as you need to have an account which I think you need to have an iphone for, and not being a fan of mobiles or Apple is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## procel (25 Jul 2013)

I just got the basic Bryton (Rider 20) and it seems very competent. Plug it into the computer when I get back and it downloads the file as tcx gpx and/or a host of others, easy to upload to whatever site. I'm sure there are other bells n whistles that would be nice, but it does the job I wanted which was to replace the phone app so the battery didn't get mashed every time I went out. And it was only £60 from Evans.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

@procel
The software has changed a lot in the last 8 months. It's also Ant+ compatible so you can add H.R. and CAD sensors to it, however I not sure if you can access the unit as a separate device, without using their software, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

@Nigelnaturist +1 for Endomondo, its one of my 4 upload sites I use. There really isnt a single one of them that, for me, is the be all and end all of logging sites, they all do something neat and different to the others. I just wish there was a "Site to beat them all".

I like Garmin Connect as it displays all my activities in a nice way, I feel is the defacto site, as I am using a Garmin unit to measure and record the data.
I like Endomondo (and if I was using an iPhone this would be what I would use) as it plays nice with others, so lets you export your data, and as a one stop shop displays the ride data in a very simple, but easy to read manner.
I like MapMyRide as it creates its own little 1 mile marker segments, so you can see how long it took each mile, and it has an excellent route tracking system as you move the mouse along the graphs.
I like Strava as it has those segments, and lets me really see how Ive progressed along particular sections. It does bizarre things with data, so everything I see on there is a pinch of salt job.

I wish I could combine the segments of Strava, the accuracy and ease of use of Garmin Connect, the nice clean layout of Endomondo and the extensive analysis capability of MapMyRide into one big glorious application!!

Did a 37 mile ride into the city and then 1.5 laps of Richmond Park. Surprised by the massive number of PRs as I don't think I really pushed myself massively. More surprising the ones round Richmond Park as I have hammered that place repeatedly!

Also saw a fella coming down Sawyers Hill whose back end went BANG! Really loud puncture. Stopped and went back downhill to check he was alright and had inner tubes etc which he did, so went back to climb Sawyers Hill again.

Really enjoyable ride today.

http://app.strava.com/activities/69735326

Also take a look at the two Grade 4 "hills" on that route. Silly Strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Got a picture published on WIKI  fame and fortune at last.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Got a picture published on WIKI  fame and fortune at last.


 
link?


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Jul 2013)

Having looked at the statistics, I can confidently say working is bad for you. After far too many working days and little to no time off I'm nearly there, summer holidays! Loved the ride today, though I still don't feel the fit is right on my hybrid. I was getting some progressively worse back ache so have tried adjusting my saddle. Difficult to say if it's helped as the small of my back is still sore, however I managed a fair bit of climbing today so it can't be that bad.
http://app.strava.com/activities/69752379


----------



## procel (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @procel
> The software has changed a lot in the last 8 months. It's also Ant+ compatible so you can add H.R. and CAD sensors to it, however I not sure if you can access the unit as a separate device, without using their software, correct me if I am wrong.



You can't on a Mac, dunno about a PC. But I don't find using their software to download the files and wipe the device really much of a hassle.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Having looked at the statistics, I can confidently say working is bad for you. After far too many working days and little to no time off I'm nearly there, summer holidays! Loved the ride today, though I still don't feel the fit is right on my hybrid. I was getting some progressively worse back ache so have tried adjusting my saddle. Difficult to say if it's helped as the small of my back is still sore, however I managed a fair bit of climbing today so it can't be that bad.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69752379


It might be the climbing that's partly causing it. I find climbing or harder efforts exacerbates my lower back pain.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Got a picture published on WIKI  fame and fortune at last.


Nice one Nigel  Are we getting to see it? 

Well, did you manage a quick ride? Hope you feel ok if you did and didn't overdo it.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It might be the climbing that's partly causing it. I find climbing or harder efforts exacerbates my lower back pain.


 
Only time I had back pain was going up Ditchling Beacon on the London to Brighton ride, strangely never had it before or since, going up similar hills like Leith Hill. I suffer from pretty chronic lower back pain on a fairly regular basis off bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Only time I had back pain was going up Ditchling Beacon on the London to Brighton ride, strangely never had it before or since, going up similar hills like Leith Hill. I suffer from pretty chronic lower back pain on a fairly regular basis off bike.


Not so good. I think keeping my weight quite low has helped a lot compared to what I used to be like, and to some extent, I think the cycling is gradually helping strengthen my back too. Just finding the right balance and not overdoing it too much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> link?





Mo1959 said:


> Nice one Nigel  Are we getting to see it?
> 
> Well, did you manage a quick ride? Hope you feel ok if you did and didn't overdo it.


No I didn't Mo I gave the chian a good clean and lube, mowed the lawn, trimmed a few climbers and was bushed to be honest, you've all seen it the one at Cliffords Tower.
http://wiki.worldnakedbikeride.org/index.php?title=York#2013


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good. I think keeping my weight quite low has helped a lot compared to what I used to be like, and to some extent, I think the cycling is gradually helping strengthen my back too. Just finding the right balance and not overdoing it too much.


Knew it would in the end, what you have to remember many of us havent done this for years, so it is going to take time to reverse so habits, not over night.


----------



## boybiker (25 Jul 2013)

I had a pretty nippy commute home today and I put in some real efforts to try and get some KOM. I didn't quiet manage it but I will return without all my work clobber .

http://app.strava.com/activities/69731243


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

boybiker said:


> I had a pretty nippy commute home today and I put in some real efforts to try and get some KOM. I didn't quiet manage it but I will return without all my work clobber .
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69731243


 
Saw you had a superb 3rd / 517 segment there @boybiker, congrats!

On a recent ride I had a go at a segment Ive had my eye on for a bit, thought I had cracked it but ended up 2nd / 633 people just 2 seconds shy of my first KoM. Will go back to have another go as I misjudged the length of the segment and left too much in the tank after the end of the actual segment. Its a half mile sprint so very happy even with second!


----------



## fivepence (25 Jul 2013)

Ride ruined by some idiot in his tin can on wheels blatantly pulled out in front of me, and offered no sign of apology as i hurled abuse at him. Angered i just wheeled it back and abandoned rest of my planned route.
Hopefully a better run tomorrow

http://app.strava.com/activities/69770961


----------



## boybiker (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Saw you had a superb 3rd / 517 segment there @boybiker, congrats!
> 
> On a recent ride I had a go at a segment Ive had my eye on for a bit, thought I had cracked it but ended up 2nd / 633 people just 2 seconds shy of my first KoM. Will go back to have another go as I misjudged the length of the segment and left too much in the tank after the end of the actual segment. Its a half mile sprint so very happy even with second!


 
Thanks buddy. I have a few 2nd places by two seconds which is so very annoying! I need to attack a few segments around here as some people need to be challenged at the top  haha!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> It only drains my battery if I leave the screen on otherwise I just press start, have auto stop on and put it in my back pouch.


 
Even if I do the same (and quit the rest of the apps running in the background) it still drains the battery when doing more than about 50miles

Any excuse to treat myself to a Garmin


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.
> Not sure when I will get out again though. even though I got 2 p.b's yesterday I really shouldn't have ridden, thats probably why the bike felt a little weird.
> I just read the side effects of the drug a bit scary really.


 
Get well soon Nigel


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Even if I do the same (and quit the rest of the apps running in the background) it still drains the battery when doing more than about 50miles
> 
> Any excuse to treat myself to a Garmin


 


Ok i haven't quite reached 50 miles in one go yet so fair point.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Only time I had back pain was going up Ditchling Beacon on the London to Brighton ride, strangely never had it before or since, going up similar hills like Leith Hill. I suffer from pretty chronic lower back pain on a fairly regular basis off bike.


Have you had a massage?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok i haven't quite reached 50 miles in one go yet so fair point.


 
Ok, MapMyRide would be great then


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2013)

My Sirrus is sick  it is making an absolutely awful noise when I get out of the saddle and pedal hard. Going to have to go into work either on the old hybrid or the road bike tomorrow and get the Sirrus to the LBS on Saturday.

Took the old hybrid out for a ride tonight and it felt tiny compared to the Sirrus, but quickly got used to it again.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Have you had a massage?


 
I was told to go see one of the back specialists in Kingston who a friend says is good, but have never got round to it, never seemed to have the time this year, or the money with my bike stuff! Having a massage in the CRUK reception building near The Mall after the RL finish, but that will just be the legs!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Have you had a massage?


 
Are you offering, because I can feel a twinge coming on in my back


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

went out for a hill session with my temporary trainer today

http://app.strava.com/activities/69773592

Almost stopped part way up the hill, but she kept me going! 'Warm up' took forever, but maybe that was a good thing. Only managed two reps due to the time to get to the hill section

Wine O'clock! Can't find an appropriate smiley for wine though, so feedback very welcome


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I was told to go see one of the back specialists in Kingston who a friend says is good, but have never got round to it, never seemed to have the time this year, or the money with my bike stuff! Having a massage in the CRUK reception building near The Mall after the RL finish, but that will just be the legs!!


 
I know a massage therapist in Kingston if you want her number?


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> went out for a hill session with my temporary trainer today
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69773592
> 
> ...


 

 I think this one covers drinking in general.


----------



## MaxInc (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Even if I do the same (and quit the rest of the apps running in the background) it still drains the battery when doing more than about 50miles. Any excuse to treat myself to a Garmin


 
If you increase the speed, the battery will last longer )


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> If you increase the speed, the battery will last longer )


 
It's what I've been trying and training to do!


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> went out for a hill session with my temporary trainer today
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69773592
> 
> ...


 
If this is a place fairly close to you, will be worthwhile going there a few times, looks quite a nice climb.



Phoenix Lincs said:


> I know a massage therapist in Kingston if you want her number?


 
Its always good to have recommended people so sure, although Ive already had a Kingston person recommended and Ive still not got round to getting an appointment! (am a bugger for not going to these sorts of things, or doctors...)

Thanks


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are you offering, because I can feel a twinge coming on in my back


 
Leeds to Sleaford might mean it would be economically not-viable option for you


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> If this is a place fairly close to you, will be worthwhile going there a few times, looks quite a nice climb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Damon
Does it relate in any way to the L100 route? Bl**dy hard, I can tell you!

I'll PM you my massage colleague if you like x


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It might be the climbing that's partly causing it. I find climbing or harder efforts exacerbates my lower back pain.


 
It became noticeable a few days back when I arrived at work. Was feeling fine, picked up a box at work and a mighty twinge surged through me and I ended up on the floor, although full it wasn't a heavy box by manly standards. Today's climbing does seem to have helped ease the pain. Really not sure how it came about, could be bike fit issues (over the last month I've messed with saddle, stem and cleats). Significant change yesterday was that I lowered the saddle height and pushed it back it a little, so maybe it was too high (which I think would cause back problems?). I'm also spending a lot more time looking backwards these days, peoples standards of driving seem to be far worse than in the winter.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hi Damon
> Does it relate in any way to the L100 route? Bl**dy hard, I can tell you!
> 
> I'll PM you my massage colleague if you like x


 
Closest I can think of having a quick look on streetview at it, and on the strava data of it is Newlands Corner. This is the first of the "big three" and IMO the second hardest (hardest Leith Hill, easiest Box Hill). Data isnt everything (average gradient for example can be quite deceiving) but its a decent gauge.

Tried cropping each hill to the start of the climb...

Your Hill
http://app.strava.com/activities/69773592#z249|437
Distance 1.1 miles
Av Grade 3.5%
Gain 211ft

Newlands Corner
http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#1289063934
Distance 1.1 miles
Av Grade 4.6%
Gain 269ft

Leith Hill
http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z3369|3773
Distance 1.3 miles
Av Grade 6.8%
Gain 498ft

Box Hill (Taken it thru the whole climb, not just the zigzag road)
http://app.strava.com/activities/67112725#z4774|5241
Distance 2.2 miles
Av Grade 4.3%
Gain 576ft

See above what I mean about data being deceiving? Box Hill is a baby, mostly a gentle smooth easy grind. You wont be busting a gut like the other two. Leith's data is deceptive in that its much harder than the data suggests!

Newlands Corner looking at your hill is a pretty close cousin. Its never easy, but the more times you do it, it does feel easier.

And yes, I'll grab that PM


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> No I didn't Mo I gave the chian a good clean and lube, mowed the lawn, trimmed a few climbers and was bushed to be honest, you've all seen it the one at Cliffords Tower.
> http://wiki.worldnakedbikeride.org/index.php?title=York#2013


 
I can spot at least one never nude. Is this accepted?


----------



## Smotyn (25 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> It became noticeable a few days back when I arrived at work. Was feeling fine, picked up a box at work and a mighty twinge surged through me and I ended up on the floor, although full it wasn't a heavy box by manly standards. Today's climbing does seem to have helped ease the pain. Really not sure how it came about, could be bike fit issues (over the last month I've messed with saddle, stem and cleats). Significant change yesterday was that I lowered the saddle height and pushed it back it a little, so maybe it was too high (which I think would cause back problems?). I'm also spending a lot more time looking backwards these days, peoples standards of driving seem to be far worse than in the winter.



Thats not the bike that has hurt your back it is the way you lifted the box  you can put your back out just bending down. If it has not subsided then go to docs and get anti inflamatories and pain killers if it has subsided take it as a warning and read up on how to lift properly keeping your back as straight as possible and using your knees. Trust me after years of nursing lfting and handling when there was no health and safety I know how easy it is to do your back in. Hubby has just been off for a week with sciaticia (trapped nerve that goes down your leg) riding seems to be the only thing that releases it for him. Try and do some gentle strething of the back of your legs and shoulders after a ride which will help release tight muscles and do whatever you can to strenghten your stomach muscles as these protect your spine. Even just holding them in 50% and standing straight will help with this. Sorry this is a long un and its not a lecfure but hope you find something in here that will help you. 

Good luck x


----------



## RWright (25 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Your Hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ouch, looks like a thigh burner to me. Good luck with it.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2013)

@boybiker I seem to find myself making silly mistakes on hill based segments. I either go for it way too much at the start OR find myself gassing it up the hill, but settling down when it starts to level which ruins the time


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Ouch, looks like a thigh burner to me. Good luck with it.


 
Ive yet to climb up it without stopping! 2 times Ive stopped twice to catch my breath, and chug some water. Last time I stopped 3 times, although they were shorter stops and I got a PR on it that time!

Must admit I'll be happy with Leith out of the way, although this hill *90 miles* in will probably hurt even more!

Wimbledon Hill (West)
http://app.strava.com/segments/653847
Distance 0.4 miles
Av Grade 5.2%
Gain 100ft


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Jul 2013)

@Smotyn

Thanks for the thought, I can see how you'd think it was the box, from what I wrote, but I really don't think it was the case. I'd been feeling uncomfortable in the small of my back for a few days and the saddle had been tilted slightly down at the rear as well as possibly too high. My hips must have been slightly rocking and caused the pain to develop. My cadence has been slower since I had the saddle like that and since undoing that adjustment it has gone back up. I don't recall bending over to pick up the box but perhaps I did mishandle it. I'm with you on the health and safety aspect, I think most work places require staff to be trained these days, I know all of mine do and that's a good thing. For end of ride stretches I use the last few miles of my ride to stand up and stretch out, as well as doing some very light fast spinning (usually in a granny gear) in the final mile. I am thin and I probably should work on my abs as you suggest to sure up my backs strength. After today's ride the discomfort seems to have gone. whether or not cycling was the cause, it has definitely been the cure!


----------



## Smotyn (25 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> @Smotyn
> 
> Thanks for the thought, I can see how you'd think it was the box, from what I wrote, but I really don't think it was the case. I'd been feeling uncomfortable in the small of my back for a few days and the saddle had been tilted slightly down at the rear as well as possibly too high. My hips must have been slightly rocking and caused the pain to develop. My cadence has been slower since I had the saddle like that and since undoing that adjustment it has gone back up. I don't recall bending over to pick up the box but perhaps I did mishandle it. I'm with you on the health and safety aspect, I think most work places require staff to be trained these days, I know all of mine do and that's a good thing. For end of ride stretches I use the last few miles of my ride to stand up and stretch out, as well as doing some very light fast spinning (usually in a granny gear) in the final mile. I am thin and I probably should work on my abs as you suggest to sure up my backs strength. After today's ride the discomfort seems to have gone. whether or not cycling was the cause, it has definitely been the cure!



Glad its better and you sorted saddle too hubbys backbis finally better so may actually get a decent ride in this weekend x


----------



## DaveyM (25 Jul 2013)

http://app.strava.com/segments/1253102

I have this cheeky little leg burner about half way through the Coast to Coast...now that's a hill.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jul 2013)

DaveyM said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1253102
> 
> I have this cheeky little leg burner about half way through the Coast to Coast...now that's a hill.


 
That's just stupidly tough!!! Good luck!


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Jul 2013)

Went for my first group ride yesterday, with some people from my boss's Round Table (I'd told him my CBT therapist had suggested I tell work I needed to be taken out of my comfort zone, and he invited me along...). I was worried it was going to be a bunch of lycranauts pedalling off into the distance, but it was just a bunch of blokes on various sorts of bikes, from BSOs to some seriously nice kit. Rode from Rolleston-on-Dove to a pub in Tutbury, then back to another pub in Rolleston for a meal. Had a great time...

Here's the Sports Tracker...
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/marknotgeorge/977onpvpmn296sqq


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Ended up taking the road bike to work, I got a bit carried away.

http://app.strava.com/activities/69890310


----------



## Ciar (26 Jul 2013)

Tired as you like this morning, went and did a heavy trx session last night, so aching all over the missus had the end of term party, rolled in at 1.30am so all in all 4 hours sleep, so getting on the bike hurt even though I am happy to have ridden in i need some matchsticks 

Started: 26 Jul 2013 05:59:28
Ride Time: 36:17
Distance: 9.09 miles
Average Speed: 15.04 mph
Fastest Speed: 24.25 mph
Ascent: 491 feet
Descent: 216 feet
Average Heart Rate: 134 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 159 bpm
Average Cadence: 65 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 110 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe

Tommorow riding hadleigh park on the 29er, not sure I will survive by being asleep!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ended up taking the road bike to work, I got a bit carried away.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/69890310


Ha, ha.......total opposite from me. Just 14 miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......total opposite from me. Just 14 miles


Your 14 miles was probably tougher than my 46. Only need to do another 18 to hit 1500 for the month, going to have a day off tomorrow apart from taking the Sirrus to the lbs, but that isn't even a mile away from home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

DaveyM said:


> http://app.strava.com/segments/1253102
> 
> I have this cheeky little leg burner about half way through the Coast to Coast...now that's a hill.


 
I think I would have to add an extra day on for just that climb.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your 14 miles was probably tougher than my 46. Only need to do another 18 to hit 1500 for the month, going to have a day off tomorrow apart from taking the Sirrus to the lbs, but that isn't even a mile away from home.


Is that it's first service due? Are you still enjoying it? Must get mudguards fitted to the Vita before too much longer as I think I may use it more over the winter. I think I prefer the more upright position of a hybrid if the roads are dodgy. Feels more stable somehow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that it's first service due? Are you still enjoying it? Must get mudguards fitted to the Vita before too much longer as I think I may use it more over the winter. I think I prefer the more upright position of a hybrid if the roads are dodgy. Feels more stable somehow.


 
It had its six week service after the first week of riding! The Sirrus is a great ride normally and I prefer it to the road bike for the commute, but yesterday it started making awful cracking noises whenever I got out of the saddle, definitely isn't the pedals as I switched them out last night when I got home. I don't think I am going to put mudguards on it, I like the bare look of it, I have however ditched the stock tyres and switched to marathon plus and I think it rides better


----------



## y2blade (26 Jul 2013)

I Have managed to climb/conquer "Killer Hill" twice on the trot this week...14% for a mile, usually I've had to stop and walk a bit but now I am doing it in one...Although I do sound like a steam train doing it.

Feels great when you get to the top and start accelerating back through the gears again.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It had its six week service after the first week of riding! The Sirrus is a great ride normally and I prefer it to the road bike for the commute, but yesterday it started making awful cracking noises whenever I got out of the saddle, definitely isn't the pedals as I switched them out last night when I got home. I don't think I am going to put mudguards on it, I like the bare look of it, I have however ditched the stock tyres and switched to marathon plus and I think it rides better


Had a funny feeling you would change the tyres. There is just something about the way they ride that I don't really like.

Hope it's nothing serious wrong with the bike, but it will be under warranty so shouldn't cost you anything I wouldn't think?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> I Have managed to climb/conquer "Killer Hill" twice on the trot this week...14% for a mile, usually I've had to stop and walk a bit but now I am doing it in one...Although I do sound like a steam train doing it.
> 
> Feels great when you get to the top and start accelerating back through the gears again.


Glad it's not just me that sounds like Thomas the Tank going up hills then  Well done. 14% is a serious climb!


----------



## MaxInc (26 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad it's not just me that *sounds like Thomas the Tank* going up hills then!


 
If it sounds any different you're probably doing it wrong


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Had a funny feeling you would change the tyres. There is just something about the way they ride that I don't really like.
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious wrong with the bike, but it will be under warranty so shouldn't cost you anything I wouldn't think?


 
I'll find out tomorrow about the warranty, but I have done just over 1,600 miles on it, so they may say wear and tear!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'll find out tomorrow about the warranty, but I have done just over 1,600 miles on it, so they may say wear and tear!


Surely not. I know it's a lot of miles but it's only about a couple of months old is it not? Wonder if it's the bottom bracket maybe just needing adjusted/greased or something.

Wish I knew a bit more myself. I have a slight creak from the same area but the crank bolt kept working it's way loose and I have eventually lost it altogether on one of my rides. I think it is safe enough to continue riding as it is the two little bolts either side that actually keep the crank arm on but I will need to get a replacement. I see Evans have the FSA ones in stock and they are only £2.99 so won't break the bank. Think it needs an 8mm allen key though which I don't have but I think my Dad probably has one so I'll ask him when I am over on Sunday. Save a few pennies!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Surely not. I know it's a lot of miles but it's only about a couple of months old is it not? Wonder if it's the bottom bracket maybe just needing adjusted/greased or something.
> 
> Wish I knew a bit more myself. I have a slight creak from the same area but the crank bolt kept working it's way loose and I have eventually lost it altogether on one of my rides. I think it is safe enough to continue riding as it is the two little bolts either side that actually keep the crank arm on but I will need to get a replacement. I see Evans have the FSA ones in stock and they are only £2.99 so won't break the bank. Think it needs an 8mm allen key though which I don't have but I think my Dad probably has one so I'll ask him when I am over on Sunday. Save a few pennies!


 
I trust my lbs to play for fair with me, I've had it for about 6 weeks now, anyway gave me the excuse of riding to work on the road bike. Not sure how critical your missing bolt is, but I wouldn't venture to far out just in case


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I trust my lbs to play for fair with me, I've had it for about 6 weeks now, anyway gave me the excuse of riding to work on the road bike. Not sure how critical your missing bolt is, but I wouldn't venture to far out just in case


I think if I am understanding it correctly it just puts the correct tension on prior to the two bolts at the side of the crank arm being tightened up so should be safe enough. Bit like the same idea as the headset cap bolt I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think if I am understanding it correctly it just puts the correct tension on prior to the two bolts at the side of the crank arm being tightened up so should be safe enough. Bit like the same idea as the headset cap bolt I think.


 
You are way more technical than me . I am limited to adjusting brakes and keeping the bike clean.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I can spot at least one never nude. Is this accepted?


It's really clothing optional, as the demonstration isn't really all about nudity itself, but several things, covering oil dependency, motorists taking notice of cyclists, and of cause the body beautiful whatever shape and form.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> If you increase the speed, the battery will last longer )


No it doesn't, you just get more covered


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2013)

Smotyn said:


> . Hubby has just been off for a week with sciaticia (trapped nerve that goes down your leg) riding seems to be the only thing that releases it for him.


I suffer sciatica from time to time, and being on the bike is more comfortable than anything else, I presume down to the curvature of the spine.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jul 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> Went for my first group ride yesterday, with some people from my boss's Round Table (I'd told him my CBT therapist had suggested I tell work I needed to be taken out of my comfort zone, and he invited me along...). I was worried it was going to be a bunch of *lycranauts* pedalling off into the distance, but it was just a bunch of blokes on various sorts of bikes, from BSOs to some seriously nice kit. Rode from Rolleston-on-Dove to a pub in Tutbury, then back to another pub in Rolleston for a meal. Had a great time...
> 
> Here's the Sports Tracker...
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/marknotgeorge/977onpvpmn296sqq


 
Like it!


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2013)

I tried to race home today. Slight issue was I didn't even set a PB on the sgment I created which is more or less my commute home. Not a happy bunny 

http://app.strava.com/activities/69967553

I'm also waiting for the new strava target, not one of theirs like the dirt search, as this is something I will really go for. I think there will be a big one for the Vuelta, but I will be larking across Europe for 8 days of that.


----------



## Ciar (26 Jul 2013)

Well tonight was an interesting ride, nice 98% of drivers were decent apart from the tool of a jag driver on stratford broadway who was picking someone up at the bus stop and decided to pull out on me without looking, i pointed out his error he hid, then the car on hermon hill who wanted to get close up and personal between me and the island  apart form that it was all good jolly fun, even the ped who stepped out between two parked cars didn't look left on a one way street and nearly discovered what a cannnondale felt like, lucky for him i had my eyes open.. give him the benefit of the doubt he had just stepped out from a pub ;-)

Route: To Home
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 26 Jul 2013 17:06:58
Ride Time: 37:21
Distance: 9.14 miles
Average Speed: 14.69 mph
Fastest Speed: 24.41 mph
Ascent: 357 feet
Descent: 568 feet
Average Heart Rate: 147 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 170 bpm
Average Cadence: 15 rpm (Borked again) sensor moved... 
Maximum Cadence: 132 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## boybiker (26 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @boybiker I seem to find myself making silly mistakes on hill based segments. I either go for it way too much at the start OR find myself gassing it up the hill, but settling down when it starts to level which ruins the time


 
I normally only tend to go for segments I have done before so have a pretty good idea of how much effort to give and when. Any way if I mess up there's always next time .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2013)

Fixed the bike, gave it a really good clean, there must have been some grit or something grinding somewhere, still going to get it booked in for a check up though


----------



## MaxInc (26 Jul 2013)

Managed to break the 16mph (26km/h) barrier on my training loop. It was supposed to be a rest day but since it's going to be raining all day tomorrow I decided to swap days and give a little push. Pretty happy with myself  Looking forward to Sunday's club run, with a bit of luck this might be my first 200km week too.

http://app.strava.com/activities/70007222


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jul 2013)

I spent some time tonight planning an easy ride for tomorrow as its only 8 days to the London 100. It shows my progress that this has ended up being almost 60 miles from Swansea to the Cafe in Pembrey country park and back. It is only 1,500 ft elevation and I'll keep it below a 14 mph average to save my legs. 

http://www.mapometer.com/cycling/route_3432597.html

It just shows what we are all capable of. My next challenge is to keep the momentum up after the London 100 next week. Im still around 20 st so need to keep the weight loss going and the miles increasing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nomadski (26 Jul 2013)

@philinmerthyr An event to focus on? London to Paris? Cross country (coast to coast) route like The Way of the Roses?

I may even try to get thru the ballot for next years RL.

Few of us are also talking about a one day greater London league football club cycling tour, 13 clubs, 80 miles. Just kind of making your own challenge up.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @philinmerthyr An event to focus on? London to Paris? Cross country (coast to coast) route like The Way of the Roses?
> 
> I may even try to get thru the ballot for next years RL.
> 
> Few of us are also talking about a one day greater London league football club cycling tour, 13 clubs, 80 miles. Just kind of making your own challenge up.



I'm sure I'll be asking the Beating Bowel Cancer support staff for a place in 2014 at the post race reception. The aim next year may be a 6am start time. My dream would be to to the TDF etap ride but that is some way off. I'm sure I'll come up with something. Being Welsh and working for Welsh Government, Anglesey to Cardiff is something that may be the next challenge. 



For now I'm looking forward to next week and a week all inclusive in Tunisia in September.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @philinmerthyr An event to focus on? London to Paris? Cross country (coast to coast) route like The Way of the Roses?
> 
> I may even try to get thru the ballot for next years RL.
> 
> Few of us are also talking about a one day greater London league football club cycling tour, 13 clubs, 80 miles. Just kind of making your own challenge up.


 
I would deffo be interested in joining in the football club tour if you do it


----------



## SWSteve (27 Jul 2013)

I feel like I should be in this RL business. It looks mega, there is specific kit and everything! I think I'll enter the next ballot


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I would deffo be interested in joining in the football club tour if you do it


 
Awesome @ItsSteveLovell. Its very much in its inception of an idea phase right now, but after RL will be something we will be planning.


----------



## MaxInc (27 Jul 2013)

Don't know much about football but I would love the oportunity to meet you guys and learn something new


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Don't know much about football but I would love the oportunity to meet you guys and learn something new


 
Looks like something we will have to look at then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2013)

I think on here there used to a cycle chat jersey that travelled around the country being passed from rider to rider. Would be good if us beginners got something being passed around the country, register it on Strava and see what mileage we can build up for it? Only rule I can think of is you can only do one ride with it and then you must pass it on at the end of it. If it was something small it could be posted through the next persons letter box if a meet up couldn't be arranged.
There are plenty of us on here that we should be able to include all, whether they want to do a few miles or a lot.


----------



## Leescfc79 (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Looks like something we will have to look at then.



I'd be very interested if this happens


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Jul 2013)

Another 5 klicks in the bag... 

I have a lap that takes me up Broadway (a climb that I could never do on the way to school), through Darley Park to Darley Abbey village, over the Derwent at the mill, along route 54 by the river for a bit, then back along home via Five Lamps. Takes me just under 20 minutes with a breather stop, but I'll get better...

I like the post ride endorphins.


----------



## Simmer (27 Jul 2013)

Today I have a chufty medal ! Just done my first 30k http://app.strava.com/activities/70113466?fb_source=feed_opengraph

Took it a lot easier than when thrashing my usual 10k loop (or thought I was) and managed 2 PB's on some segments that overlap my other routes... I'm off to do a dance now .


----------



## stevey (27 Jul 2013)

I was having a look at my strava segments in particular this one http://app.strava.com/activities/70135090#1363063337 and i had forgot i am joint 5th position 

Now would you say this is a good time for this segment? being as i have only been riding my road bike a few weeks (9 to be exact), 

Just wanted other peoples opinions


----------



## g0kmt (27 Jul 2013)

Phew that was an epic, my thighs are hurting now. I managed 18.25 miles today. Fleetwood pier to North pier. Had the wind not been as strong and against me on the way back (11mph) I would have done the extra to make it 20.

http://app.strava.com/activities/70155577

That makes 45 for the week. Not bad for a 23.5 stone fat bloke really. I am indeed happy and knackered ;-)


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> I was having a look at my strava segments in particular this one http://app.strava.com/activities/70135090#1363063337 and i had forgot i am joint 5th position
> 
> Now would you say this is a good time for this segment? being as i have only been riding my road bike a few weeks (9 to be exact),
> 
> Just wanted other peoples opinions


 
I would say so! The strava placement would usually tell you if its up there with the best, and looking at the graph you maintain a good solid speed going up the hill and increase it nicely down it.

Great rides @g0kmt, @marknotgeorge and @Simmer. Always feels good when you get a new milestone, achieve a great distance or speed average. Enjoy the flushed cheeks!


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think on here there used to a cycle chat jersey that travelled around the country being passed from rider to rider. Would be good if us beginners got something being passed around the country, register it on Strava and see what mileage we can build up for it? Only rule I can think of is you can only do one ride with it and then you must pass it on at the end of it. If it was something small it could be posted through the next persons letter box if a meet up couldn't be arranged.
> There are plenty of us on here that we should be able to include all, whether they want to do a few miles or a lot.


 
This idea is neat. Especially as its only 4 miles to @themosquitoking for me!


----------



## Simmer (27 Jul 2013)

g0kmt said:


> Phew that was an epic, my thighs are hurting now. I managed 18.25 miles today. Fleetwood pier to North pier. Had the wind not been as strong and against me on the way back (11mph) I would have done the extra to make it 20.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70155577
> 
> That makes 45 for the week. Not bad for a 23.5 stone fat bloke really. I am indeed happy and knackered ;-)


 

Great ride g0kmt, you wont be 23stone for long putting those distances in !


----------



## Creakyknee (27 Jul 2013)

Havn't been getting out much in June/July due to work but put a good week in this week, culminating in a nice hilly ride today, and I wasn't the slowest person up Hartside.
KOM on that might take a bit of work though ; )
http://app.strava.com/activities/70177719


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Havn't been getting out much in June/July due to work but put a good week in this week, culminating in a nice hilly ride today, and I wasn't the slowest person up Hartside.
> KOM on that might take a bit of work though ; )
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70177719


 
Wow look at that distance (and elevation!). Well done.


----------



## philinmerthyr (27 Jul 2013)

I thought I'd do an easy ride this morning as its only a week to the London 100. In the end I rode 52 miles between Swansea and Pembrey Country Park. I rode this route about 4 months ago as my first half century. I remember it being challenging and I averaged 12.5 mph.

This morning I spent much of the time spinning and after climbing in the valleys recently, hardly noticed the climb over Gowerton. I stopped for coffee and treated myself to an ice cream. It didn't seem like training and is probably the most fun I've had on a bike for some time. Even so, I did 50 miles in under 3.5 hrs and averaged 14.6 mph. 

I did get some strange readings from my heart rate monitor. It went up to 240 bpm at a point where I was not putting much effort in and was showing about 50 bpm above what it should have. If the reading were right I should be dead. Not sure why this is. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/70188713


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2013)

Planned a toughie (for me today) with lot's of climbing by my standards.

25.31m @ 13.1 mph av' which is about 2 mph down on my current usual average.

1670' climbing including one continuous stretch of 1.7 miles with 610' ascent. The 1.7 miles of continuous ascent seemed a lot to me although I realise it probably isn't but I was dead chuffed I did it. I was wishing for something easier than my 36x28 though!

Route included, 1.3 miles off-road on a Green Lane and 1.9 miles of gated (8!) gritty singletrack.

I must be honest here fellow Newbies - I am feeling it a little bit!

***

Have a good evening everyone - I am off to cook my special chilli dish which is a chilli interspersed with tortillas layered affair topped off with melted cheese. Should replace my calories nicely esp' as I have an Almond Magnum lined up for dessert! 

***

PS: if the relay thingie gets off the ground I am happy to do my bit in Cumbria.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jul 2013)

Well done all on the rides in so far today. 

29.3 miles for me, not quite my longest, but longest by far on the new road bike & still no sign of getting any problems with my back pins (touch wood) so one happy chap tonight. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/70114605


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 1670' climbing including one continuous stretch of 1.7 miles with 610' ascent. The 1.7 miles of continuous ascent seemed a lot to me although I realise it probably isn't but I was dead chuffed I did it. I was wishing for something easier than my 36x28 though!


Well done. That's a serious amount of climbing in a short distance. Must have been a toughie. I know what you mean about the gearing. 99% of the time it is ok but you always manage to find a climb where you could do with an extra gear. Even with my 34/28 I have found myself standing up on the pedals and just running out of power when it gets too steep.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

"25.31m @ 13.1 mph av' which is about 2 mph down on my current usual average."


and whats wrong with 13-15mph ???


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> "25.31m @ 13.1 mph av' which is about 2 mph down on my current usual average."
> 
> 
> and whats wrong with 13-15mph ???


 
Nowt wrong with that speed, or slower for that matter. I doubt SpokeyDokey was implying anything other than he's short on his usual standard.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Nowt wrong with that speed, or slower for that matter. I doubt SpokeyDokey was implying anything other than he's short on his usual standard.


 

only jesting 13- the occasional 16 is my speed according to my map my ride app. Im quite chuffed with it actually ......... for my age of course


----------



## fivepence (27 Jul 2013)

Incoming storm put end to play, lap two was abandoned

http://app.strava.com/activities/70213531


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I know what you mean about the gearing. 99% of the time it is ok but you always manage to find a climb where you could do with an extra gear. Even with my 34/28 I have found myself standing up on the pedals and just running out of power when it gets too steep.





SpokeyDokey said:


> The 1.7 miles of continuous ascent seemed a lot to me although I realise it probably isn't but I was dead chuffed I did it. I was wishing for something easier than my 36x28 though!


 
My lowest gear is 26X23, which is a couple of gear inches shorter than you hardcore nuts  the equivalent gearing on a double would be 34X30.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My lowest gear is 26X23, which is a couple of gear inches shorter than you hardcore nuts  the equivalent gearing on a double would be 34X30.


 


OK OK i admit you serious cyclists have got me lost now.

I have several gears, 2 brakes and wheels and a saddle, stop showing off


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> OK OK i admit you serious cyclists have got me lost now.
> 
> I have several gears, 2 brakes and wheels and a saddle, stop showing off


 
There is a certain joy to the simplicity of a bike  The numbers refer to the number of teeth on the gears (the first number being the gear (chainring) at the front and the later being the gear on the rear. The smaller the gear on the front and the larger the gear on the rear the easier it is to pedal


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

Thats the second new thing i have learnt today thank you.

I am a serious cyclist ..... i took the last two weeks of the TDF off work, got up early every day and cycled miles to be back for 1pm and ITV 4s TDF coverage. Ok i admit there was a bit of nice lycra bum drooling going on too.... but it was serious honest


----------



## AndyPeace (27 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think on here there used to a cycle chat jersey that travelled around the country being passed from rider to rider. Would be good if us beginners got something being passed around the country, register it on Strava and see what mileage we can build up for it? Only rule I can think of is you can only do one ride with it and then you must pass it on at the end of it. If it was something small it could be posted through the next persons letter box if a meet up couldn't be arranged.
> There are plenty of us on here that we should be able to include all, whether they want to do a few miles or a lot.


 
Well if you don't ask you don't get... I wonder if @Shaun might donate something... if they exist what about a cycle chat cap, dosen't have to be new? I'm sure one of us from the thread could collect it from him.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Well if you don't ask you don't get... I wonder if @Shaun might donate something... if they exist what about a cycle chat cap, dosen't have to be new? I'm sure one of us from the thread could collect it from him.


 

On another cycling website " cycling buddy" they are getting people to log their daily mileage. Perhaps we should do that on here. We would probably circumnavigate the globe by Wednesday.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done all on the rides in so far today.
> 
> 29.3 miles for me, not quite my longest, but longest by far on the new road bike & still no sign of getting any problems with my back pins (touch wood) so one happy chap tonight.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70114605



Good news about your back


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I thought I'd do an easy ride this morning as its only a week to the London 100. In the end I rode 52 miles between Swansea and Pembrey Country Park. I rode this route about 4 months ago as my first half century. I remember it being challenging and I averaged 12.5 mph.
> 
> This morning I spent much of the time spinning and after climbing in the valleys recently, hardly noticed the climb over Gowerton. I stopped for coffee and treated myself to an ice cream. It didn't seem like training and is probably the most fun I've had on a bike for some time. Even so, I did 50 miles in under 3.5 hrs and averaged 14.6 mph.
> 
> ...


 
HR monitor on the blink? Not quite positioned correctly? Well done on the ride anyway, decent average for the distance imo. Should be happy.



AndyPeace said:


> My lowest gear is 26X23, which is a couple of gear inches shorter than you hardcore nuts  the equivalent gearing on a double would be 34X30.


 
I dream of a 34x30 on Leith Hill! Or most other hills tbh!


I went out to do a shortened City and Richmond Park ride today but got cut short a little by torrential rain, thunderstorm and a very wet pair of feet. Also my front light ran out of battery in Richmond Park so forced my hand to only do half a lap. Was pretty good going till the Park, I am finding on many segments I'm getting into the top 40% or so without even realising on newer routes that a segment even exists there, so I'm moving quicker when the traffic gives me a chance!

Did 23.1 miles @15.7mph (quite above my normal average, but quite a flattish route for me).

Richmond Park was empty! Was going to take a picture along Sawyers Hill road as you could see for a mile with no car nor bike in sight. Typically as soon as I stopped and got the iPhone out a row of 6 cars trundled into view, a cyclist went past me and I noticed a jogger in the distance!!

Still the sheer number of fair weather riders down here is mind boggling, if it had been sunny the park would have been rammed as always!

Anyways, great rides people ^^ everyone is moving along very nicely!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/70253852


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

I have no idea of the numbers in my gears but I have 2 levers and now know how far to push across the brake lever to change up or down one gear (rather than down three as told was how it worked by Evans) 

Think I've got 20 gears


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I have no idea of the numbers in my gears but I have 2 levers and now know how far to push across the brake lever to change up or down one gear (rather than down three as told was how it worked by Evans)
> 
> Think I've got 20 gears


 

EVANS now don't get me started !!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Yeah. I thought they were great when I got my bike (November). 

Later on I found I'd been sold a less-than-perfect fit bike, only recently I found out I was changing gear wrongly due to how I'd been told to do . 

Bit sad as my bike was a prezzie from my lovely hubby and I now feel rather churlish complaining about it. Although, I still like it


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

I was served by a 12 year old which i didn't object too initially as i though he is probably a young cycle club fanatic and would probably know what he was talking about from experience.
As this was to be my first road bike and i was only used to revo shift gears on my Hybrids i asked him how the gears on the bike i was about to trial worked.
........................................... nothing came out of his mouth
Shall we ask someone else then ? I said ( really wanted to ask for a grown up)
Ok was the reply.
I hasten to add that after the trial despite wanting the bike i walked away in disgust but was back the week after to buy the bike as they are the only ones on my CTW scheme.
On my return boy saw me enter the shop, fled to the back room and pushed out a grown up.

My local bike shop has since put right a multitude of things not set up properly for me.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Evans are a great one stop shop to try things and browse gear, especially clothing, but for bikes I think I would prefer a more hands on small LBS outfit. I know @themosquitoking had a great experience with his one, and really felt like they took time to pick the right bike for him.

I suppose like with any retailer, a lot depends on the person you speak with, how knowledgeable and customer focused they are.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Evans are a great one stop shop to try things and browse gear, especially clothing, but for bikes I think I would prefer a more hands on small LBS outfit. I know @themosquitoking had a great experience with his one, and really felt like they took time to pick the right bike for him.
> 
> I suppose like with any retailer, a lot depends on the person you speak with, how knowledgeable and customer focused they are.


 


That is true and my experience is not a reflection on all Evans shops and staff.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is true and my experience is not a reflection on all Evans shops and staff.



Nor mine, but we went to a big store for their knowledge and stock. Hmmmmmmmm. In retrospect their knowledge wasn't great and they had nothing suitable in stock and it had to be ordered. 

BUT. it's the only one I've visited so rest of the chain are probably superb


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Nor mine, but we went to a big store for their knowledge and stock. Hmmmmmmmm. In retrospect their knowledge wasn't great and they had nothing suitable in stock and it had to be ordered.
> 
> BUT. it's the only one I've visited so rest of the chain are probably superb


 
Mine I ordered online from paulscycles.co.uk. To be fair to them I got it quick. as advertised and it was £400 cheaper than buying it from a shop. But the cost? Well I got zero after sales service and my bike really could have done with someone other than Mr Clumsy Thumbs putting pedals and handlebars on it...I screwed up both believe it or not. Plus had issue with bottom bracket that went on for months and even now have creaks and all sorts that my upcoming Gold Service at Pearsons will hopefully sort out. It will certainly be the first time a proper LBS mechanic has touched the bike.

So yeah, I think what Im saying is cost really is relative to the rest of the service you get from a good passionate LBS, which is why my next bike will be bought from one and not online / Evans / Halfrauds / Argos (!).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> only jesting 13- the occasional 16 is my speed according to my map my ride app. Im quite chuffed with it actually ......... for my age of course


 

How old are you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

45


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> 45


 

Your a youngster then!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Your a youngster then!


Yep......a spring chicken! 

Glad I checked the forecast and did my long run yesterday. It has been raining constantly since around midnight. Pure stottin doon as they would say in Weegie Land!

This is my first day off since 23rd June so I think I shouldn't feel too guilty


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......a spring chicken!
> 
> Glad I checked the forecast and did my long run yesterday. It has been raining constantly since around midnight. Pure stottin doon as they would say in Weegie Land!
> 
> This is my first day off since 23rd June so I think I shouldn't feel too guilty


 


Wish i felt like it !

I thought the 10 day shift stretch that i am on now was bad, but first day off since 23rd June 

I dont use Strava, i use map my ride but your strava segment looks like to climbed Ben Nevis and flew down. Am i seeing things ?


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Wish i felt like it !
> 
> I thought the 10 day shift stretch that i am on now was bad, but first day off since 23rd June
> 
> I dont use Strava, i use map my ride but your strava segment looks like to climbed Ben Nevis and flew down. Am i seeing things ?


Ha, ha..........I see what you mean. That is the joy of living in Scotland. Hard to find a route without at least some climbing. That is know as "The Sma' Glen" road. Climbs up to Aberfeldy if you keep going but thankfully I turned right and did indeed enjoy coming back down! 
Just realised you meant the bit at the bottom. That just gives a graph of the rides and positions you have attained in segments.
I thought you meant yesterday's ride which went up and down at the start.
http://app.strava.com/activities/70097116


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha..........I see what you mean. That is the joy of living in Scotland. Hard to find a route without at least some climbing. That is know as "The Sma' Glen" road. Climbs up to Aberfeldy if you keep going but thankfully I turned right and did indeed enjoy coming back down!


 


Well done you , im impressed.


----------



## stevey (28 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Your a youngster then!


 
Tell you what guys/gals i am 47 but since taking up cycling to lose the weight (16st) i literally do feel 10 yrs younger.

Having many years of eating c**p and the booze i now have endless bounds of energy, and have not felt this good since my teenage yrs (much to the o/h annoyance sometimes)


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Tell you what guys/gals i am 47 but since taking up cycling to lose the weight (16st) i literally do feel 10 yrs younger.
> 
> Having many years of eating c**p and the booze i now have endless bounds of energy, and have not felt this good since my teenage yrs (much to the o/h annoyance sometimes)


 

I know what you mean though some days, usually about 3/4 of the way round i feel i have aged 10 years. Doesn't last for long though as i just think about all the other things i could/should be doing and wehey my cadence increases, i turn left instead of right, away from home, and add more lovely miles onto the ride. 

Served me well so far


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2013)

@stevey Well done. It's a great feeling isn't it. 

Walking the dog yesterday met a guy and his wife that I often meet walking theirs and having a chinwag. Mentioned how much better and fitter I was feeling since giving up stressful work and getting into the cycling and they both agreed that they could see a real difference in me which was lovely.


----------



## stevey (28 Jul 2013)

@Mo1959 I think it hit home yesterday went to o/h's sisters bbq and the people who we hadn't seen for around 6 months thought she had a new fella!!!!!  i kid you not.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 I think it hit home yesterday went to o/h's sisters bbq and the people who we hadn't seen for around 6 months thought she had a new fella!!!!!  i kid you not.


 


Bet you felt good.


----------



## stevey (28 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bet you felt good.


 

It was ok.... kept being asked "how did you do it?" 

My reply was simple "cut out the crap proccesed food eat lean and seriously cut down the booze and bloody hard work" There is no magic pill or potion if you are serious and you wanna change only YOU can do it.

Same with the women at work do it for a couple of weeks then they realize its not easy loose interest then go to the sandwich van outside work


----------



## Ciar (28 Jul 2013)

Yesterday I visited Hadleigh country park with a few guys from a local MTB club, going by one of the guys stravas we did 18.8 miles, plenty of very quick trails and quite a few hairy moments, we even did some dirt jumping which I joined in on, fun until the third jump I stacked and slid along the ground for about 2 meters :-) now a tad sore left shoulder and hip and a big ole grazed/bruised arm. 

Was a great day out though we even rode through the castle and managed to ride a couple of bits of the Olympic track, only part I regret was the met office misleading me and it not raining! It was a toasty day ;-)


----------



## Shaun (28 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Well if you don't ask you don't get... I wonder if @Shaun might donate something... if they exist what about a cycle chat cap, dosen't have to be new? I'm sure one of us from the thread could collect it from him.


 
I think there are three CC jerseys floating around - have a look in the *CC Jersey Relay* thread, you should be able to find the current holders and ping them to see if they'd be happy to meet up and pass it on. Also, try the link in the first post of that thread - it should be a shorter thread detailing just the hand-overs.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Tell you what guys/gals i am 47 but since taking up cycling to lose the weight (16st) i literally do feel 10 yrs younger.
> 
> Having many years of eating c**p and the booze i now have endless bounds of energy, and have not felt this good since my teenage yrs (much to the o/h annoyance sometimes)


 

My age is under my avatar - it's due to change in the not too distant future! My head feels a lot younger though!

I have tried to stay fit-ish since my early thirties and I think I am doing ok. I'm by no means an athlete but I do notice that within my circle of friends of similar age that they are polarised between those that do some form of sport and those that don't with the latter generally being fatter and more prone to ailments. The latter also wear different clothes - baggy T's and bottoms whereas the former still wear 'fitted' stuff.

Saying all that my back hurts like hell today - there's another thread on that in Beginners.

I do rather like the low-impactness of cycling on my knees. When I am coming down off my beloved mountains it is obvious that my suspension is not performing quite as well as it used to!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

Was going for a light ride today (whatever one of those is) but it started storming last night (spectacular lightening over the mountains and our windows shook when the thunder was overhead) but my back hurts and Mrs SD has said that ...idiocy and yours truly are great bedfellows and she has 'banned' me for my own good!

However, it is still chucking it down so maybe the weather has saved me and I'll not have to cause a scene by ducking my 'ban'.


----------



## stevey (28 Jul 2013)

Time to clean the bike, 

Ride today,http://app.strava.com/activities/70376167


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> I think there are three CC jerseys floating around - have a look in the *CC Jersey Relay* thread, you should be able to find the current holders and ping them to see if they'd be happy to meet up and pass it on. Also, try the link in the first post of that thread - it should be a shorter thread detailing just the hand-overs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 
I've put a post in quoting who I think currently holds the Jerseys, though it looks like the Jersey's lulled in 2012. I couldn't get the shortened handover link at the top of the thread to work, came back with some error or other. We'll see what comes,
thanks


----------



## araapatlio (28 Jul 2013)

Well, that was a very enjoyable ride! A great way to spend a Sunday morning 
http://app.strava.com/activities/70381672

33.5miles (53.6km) - a little bit (well, 10miles...) longer than I'd planned though!

I was riding in a loop and had two loops in mind, depending on how I felt, so I went past the first exit-point feeling good and I thought I'd go on to the next one, but I didn't realise that I should've taken a small left turn, to keep going north north west as the road bent north east, so I ended up going in an even bigger loop. As a result, I got a little lost (and as you can see, had to double back on myself at one point) - but it was a very enjoyable ride so it worked out really well!

Strava only recorded 25.2 miles of it - but I think I know why now as when I had finished, I looked at my phone and the battery was low, 11% and it pops up to tell me this and certain things switch off automatically - GPS presumably being one of them.

Average speed of 14.6mph for the part Strava was able to record, I make it 15.0mph average overall (given start/finish - stopping time and distance) as it was more downhill on the way back - so I'm very pleased with that.
My top speed was 34.2mph, which is very good (for me) especially as I did not feel at all insecure. Annoyingly, I'm sure there was an even faster descent on the way back that wasn't recorded by my phone.

I was very pleased with some of the segments, I broke into the top half, on the Fen Lane descent without pushing at all (133/308 and 150/333, same stretch, one segment shorter than the other) and the 182/437 on the following part. The climbs I really enjoyed, but didn't push hard on them as I didn't want to aggravate my knees (that is my excuse for appalling segments!). Knees still feel good - I think it was 20 miles on a bike that was too small for me that other day that did it.

I'm going to have to reposition the seat though, height is fine, just need it farther back.


----------



## MaxInc (28 Jul 2013)

Beautiful day today with temperatures perfect for cycling and just enough wind to keep you cool. Hope you guys are enjoying your Sunday.

The RS10 Wheels are beginning to get onto my nerves. I managed to bust another spoke during the club run today while pushing hard on a little hill. The wheel was so buckled that I had to release the rear brake to allow it to spin. This is the second time in 2 weeks. The group was supportive and offered to help by trying to release some of the tension on the opposite side but unfortunately none of the spoke keys could fit the Shimano nipples  I decided to end my ride there rather than push my luck later on a fast downhill with no rear brake. I did coast it for another 10k until I got to a point where it was easy for my wife to pick me up.

I will probably fix the wheel one more time and if they keep breaking, I'll throw them in the bin and get something with a higher spoke count. 

http://app.strava.com/athletes/2036239

On the positive side I was able to achieve 15mph on the first half of the ride and most of it in Z2 which is an excellent indicator to judge my overall fitness level. It wasn't long ago when I was gasping for air my legs were burning like hell after my first 1km ride to the grocery store, I'm still amazed how much the human body can adapt in such a short amount of time.

Didn't quite make it the 200km week as I would have hoped but I do have something better to celebrate and that is reaching the *1,000 mile* mark since I started three months ago


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Beautiful day today with temperatures perfect for cycling and just enough wind to keep you cool. Hope you guys are enjoying your Sunday.
> 
> The RS10 Wheels are beginning to get onto my nerves. I managed to bust another spoke during the club run today while pushing hard on a little hill. The wheel was so buckled that I had to release the rear brake to allow it to spin. This is the second time in 2 weeks. The group was supportive and offered to help by trying to release some of the tension on the opposite side but unfortunately none of the spoke keys could fit the Shimano nipples  I decided to end my ride there rather than push my luck later on a fast downhill with no rear brake. I did coast it for another 10k until I got to a point where it was easy for my wife to pick me up.
> 
> ...


 

Well done on the 1000 miles: that's some going! I'm chuffed as i have now done over 800 miles for the year! Bit of a difference. 

When I ordered my new bike way back in September last year (delivered November) I did look at having different wheels fitted with lower spoke counts (they do look quite nice) but was advised to stick with my 32's based on my weight, the state of my local roads and my occasional forays off road. I think these very low spoke count wheels are great for 10 stone whippets on smooth roads but alas I am neither the former nor have access to the latter.


----------



## araapatlio (28 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Didn't quite make it the 200km week as I would have hoped but I do have something better to celebrate and that is reaching the *1,000 mile* mark since I started three months ago


 

Good stuff! 

That means you've ridden further than from Land's End to John O'Groats


----------



## araapatlio (28 Jul 2013)

As a total newbie - what is the deal with spokes? Are broken spokes something I should be worried about?


----------



## SWSteve (28 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc it seems odd how many issues you are having with spokes, it reminds me of @Nigelnaturist's issues earlier in the year. I've looked at upgrading the wheels on mine, but I think I'll wait until I've had the bike a year


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 I think it hit home yesterday went to o/h's sisters bbq and the people who we hadn't seen for around 6 months thought she had a new fella!!!!!  i kid you not.



I hope they weren't rude about her 'previous' fella! Lol


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2013)

A week a ago my legs were crying out for a rest and due to work and other commitments this week, they got just that. So with fresh legs I went out for a 70k loop this morning.

I took my bike for the 6 week service at Evans and tyres pumped up properly do seem to help. I had been taking them to 110psi as per the tyre but I could still squeeze them a bit. Evans pumped them up and they are like concrete. On the flat I was quite easily spinning in a higher gear than normal but I still struggle when the road starts to go upwards. I just knocks all the stuffing out of my legs.

I did get one of these though  (the roads were dirty after yesterdays rain )





http://app.strava.com/activities/70418910

Just noticed, first time under 3 hours for 70k+


----------



## stevey (28 Jul 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I hope they weren't rude about her 'previous' fella! Lol


 

Yeah he was fat and lazy.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> A week a ago my legs were crying out for a rest and due to work and other commitments this week, they got just that. So with fresh legs I went out for a 70k loop this morning.
> 
> I took my bike for the 6 week service at Evans and tyres pumped up properly do seem to help. I had been taking them to 110psi as per the tyre but I could still squeeze them a bit. Evans pumped them up and they are like concrete. On the flat I was quite easily spinning in a higher gear than normal but I still struggle when the road starts to go upwards. I just knocks all the stuffing out of my legs.
> 
> ...


 

Good effort. 

Watch the tyres aren't so hard they lose a bit of grip.


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think on here there used to a cycle chat jersey that travelled around the country being passed from rider to rider. Would be good if us beginners got something being passed around the country, register it on Strava and see what mileage we can build up for it? Only rule I can think of is you can only do one ride with it and then you must pass it on at the end of it. If it was something small it could be posted through the next persons letter box if a meet up couldn't be arranged.
> 
> There are plenty of us on here that we should be able to include all, whether they want to do a few miles or a lot.



There is one of the cycle chat jersey's that you speak of, currently residing in Hertfordshire. It would be a 200 mile loop for me, which is possibly a tad beyond my current fitness  anyone more local consider kidnapping it? I like the thought of setting up it's own Strava account and this would make it easy for newcomers to track it down and meet up with this forum's community.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-great-cyclechat-jersey-relay-discussion.6962/post-2570418


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> As a total newbie - what is the deal with spokes? Are broken spokes something I should be worried about?


 

Some wheels suffer spoke failure due to poor build, poor materials, rough roads, riders too heavy (in relation to spoke count) for the wheels etc.

Low spoke counts are de rigueur for racing cyclists. Less weight = more speed although the effect for many cyclists may not make much difference in the grand scheme of things.

In my eyes at least, less spokes looks quite nice on a bike. Shallow? Definitely!

A low spoke count may not be suitable for everyone eg a heavier rider crashing around on pot holed surfaces may well have more spoke failures riding a low spoke count wheel than a high spoke count wheel. Conversely, if you weigh 8 stone after your Christmas dinner and ride billiard smooth surfaces you will probably get away with very low spoke count wheels and be unlucky to get spoke failures.

***

Not really high on the list of things to worry about though.


----------



## MaxInc (28 Jul 2013)

araapatlio said:


> As a total newbie - what is the deal with spokes? Are broken spokes something I should be worried about?


 
Not necessarily, @SpokeyDokey explained it very well. In my case I think is more a case of rubbish build quality for this particular set. The Shimano RS10 have very mixed reviews, they are budget wheels and while some heavier riders swear by them, others are plagued with snapping spokes for no apparent reason. I weight 13.5 stones at the moment and I don't think I am stressing these wheels enough to justify 2 broken spokes in two weeks, especially for a wheel this new.

There are some more disadvantages to low spoke count wheels. One is the higher tension in each spoke which makes them more vulnerable but also in the event that one spoke breaks, the tension from the opposite spokes will buckle the wheel severely making it unrideable. This is less of an issue with higher spoke count wheels. The other downside is that they tend to use specialised spokes which LBS don't stock and are quite expensive and difficult to source. I payed £12 for 2 spokes and 2 nipples for these wheels and LBS will charge another £10 to fit one. They took one week to arrive. That's £32 for 2 broken spokes which becomes interesting when you consider the price of a brand new font + rear RS10 wheels is about £95. 

I have a BTwin Triban spare rear wheel which has 32 spokes compared to Shimano's 20. The bare wheel weighs only 80 grams more than the RS10 and it costs only £34. It also uses normal, easy to replace 50p spokes.


----------



## MOI (28 Jul 2013)

Went out for a bit of a bibble of only 13 miles, but this consisted of dirt tracks, gravel, hills all on a single speed also I had the added company of my son who only picked up his Sirrus on Friday after not cycling for nearly 2 years. Bad points, don't ride gravel/dirt tracks with 23mm wheels on a SS, my son blew up (God bless him he thought it would be easy to do 20 miles) the hills got him, Good points, breaking the speed limit through Crosby but with cars right up our backsides. Still he got a good workout (he needs to lose weight) and we're going out for a quick hour on the flat later.


----------



## sleaver (28 Jul 2013)

Does any one's front brake lever feel a lot softer than the back? Before Evans did the 6 week service, mine were about the same, however now, the front feels a lot softer and requires a lot more pressure to achieve the same braking. At one point today, it didn't feel like the front brake was doing anything. 

Is that normal or do I need to do a bit of tinkering?


----------



## fivepence (28 Jul 2013)

Cracking day for cycling so a few loops round the city with a few stops along the way to chat , Not quite cracked a descent for KOM but getting closer. First time over 50 miles also. Day off tomorrow for recovery

http://app.strava.com/activities/70462004


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> A week a ago my legs were crying out for a rest and due to work and other commitments this week, they got just that. So with fresh legs I went out for a 70k loop this morning.



How did you find it after a week off? I've done exactly the same due to work & family stuff plus the fact I've just been so tired and lacking energy I haven't been on the bike since last Sunday, off work tomorrow so should get out but worried I would've lost some of the progress I've made recently.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> Does any one's front brake lever feel a lot softer than the back? Before Evans did the 6 week service, mine were about the same, however now, the front feels a lot softer and requires a lot more pressure to achieve the same braking. At one point today, it didn't feel like the front brake was doing anything.
> 
> Is that normal or do I need to do a bit of tinkering?


 
you've done the quick release back up right?


----------



## stevey (28 Jul 2013)

fivepence said:


> Cracking day for cycling so a few loops round the city with a few stops along the way to chat , Not quite cracked a descent for KOM but getting closer. First time over 50 miles also. Day off tomorrow for recovery
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70462004


 
How did you find the 50 miler? planning my first next sat weather permitting


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Not necessarely,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a BTwin Triban spare rear wheel wich has 32 spokes compared to Shimano's 20. The bare wheel weighs only 80 grams more than the RS10 and it costs only £34. It also uses normal, easy to replace 50p spokes



Sounds like my kinda wheel.  

Seriously I'm still just under 17st and haven't had any issues with the OE wheels on the T3.


----------



## fivepence (28 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> How did you find the 50 miler? planning my first next sat weather permitting


 
Pretty good to be honest tho i stuck to roads where i was fairly familiar with and generally flat and looped round until i hit the magic figure. I had a goal of setting a fast time through one section which helped as when i was about halfway to the descent, i was sort of planning how i could go quicker through that one section and the miles in between were barely noticeable.


----------



## MaxInc (28 Jul 2013)

sleaver said:


> Does any one's front brake lever feel a lot softer than the back? Before Evans did the 6 week service, mine were about the same, however now, the front feels a lot softer and requires a lot more pressure to achieve the same braking. At one point today, it didn't feel like the front brake was doing anything.
> 
> Is that normal or do I need to do a bit of tinkering?


 
They have probably adjusted the brake pads and cable tension. One reason could be that the pads have been repositioned and need to bed in again which will make the first few brakes somehow less efficient. The most probable cause is cable tension which can be easily adjusted on each brake by the adjusting knob usually located on the top of the calliper where the cable terminates. These things require frequent adjusting as they wear so it is a good point to learn the skill and do it yourself, not difficult at all and far more quicker than taking the bike to LBS.


----------



## MaxInc (28 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> How did you find the 50 miler? planning my first next sat weather permitting


 
The secret has to be energy management. 50miles is a 3-4 hour ride and you need to keep pedalling for that long. Start easy, slower than your normal 1-2 hour ride and if you feel you got lots of energy as you approach the last 1/4 of distance, you can push towards the end.


----------



## araapatlio (28 Jul 2013)

Thanks @SpokeyDokey & @MaxInc - I guess I'll be fine, I'm about 11&1/2 stone, 73kg with the standard T3 wheels with spokes for Britain


----------



## stu9000 (28 Jul 2013)

I did my first 50 miler today. In some ways it was easier than a 25 mile ride. Ridiculous I know but although my legs felt the miles they still worked as long as I kept supping my electrolite drink and munching jelly babies. I didn't pressure myself too much and got into a rhythm . 

Must get more bananas in as the sweetness of gels and sweeties is not really my thing. I'm also downing a 'recovery drink' after a ride and, what do you know, its not complete rubbish. I just wish I'd got some of this stuff in a month a go as I've been struggling to find power if its my second outing in a week.


----------



## Jon89 (28 Jul 2013)

My longest ever ride at 34.9miles  Didn't feel too bad at the end either, kinda wish i'd just carried on! Going to try and ramp up my ride lengths now.
Strange to think in february i was averaging around 13mph for 6m, now it's 19.4 for 35!
http://app.strava.com/activities/70506926




AndyPeace said:


> There is one of the cycle chat jersey's that you speak of, currently residing in Hertfordshire. It would be a 200 mile loop for me, which is possibly a tad beyond my current fitness  anyone more local consider kidnapping it? I like the thought of setting up it's own Strava account and this would make it easy for newcomers to track it down and meet up with this forum's community.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-great-cyclechat-jersey-relay-discussion.6962/post-2570418


 
I'm in watford hertfordshire, should i turn up at his house without any top on to collect?


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Jul 2013)

Jon89 said:


> My longest ever ride at 34.9miles  Didn't feel too bad at the end either, kinda wish i'd just carried on! Going to try and ramp up my ride lengths now.
> Strange to think in february i was averaging around 13mph for 6m, now it's 19.4 for 35!
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70506926
> 
> ...


 
You need to get in touch with @the doctor
my thinking was share a few miles of road at who ever has the slowest pace, maybe chuck in a cake stop or pub, what ever works for you. If we're going to record it on strava it'd be easy to pass the account password on with the shirt.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> There is one of the cycle chat jersey's that you speak of, currently residing in Hertfordshire. It would be a 200 mile loop for me, which is possibly a tad beyond my current fitness  anyone more local consider kidnapping it? I like the thought of setting up it's own Strava account and this would make it easy for newcomers to track it down and meet up with this forum's community.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-great-cyclechat-jersey-relay-discussion.6962/post-2570418


 

Perhaps we could have specific points around the country and when it comes to your neck of the woods we could greet the jersey and send it off on its Grande Depart to the next location. Then we could go to the pub and toast it on its way !


----------



## MOI (28 Jul 2013)

2nd bibble of the day was a disaster, I went off at a fair clip with jr drafting me and when we hit the wind I looked round and he had pulled up, his legs had gone (don't know why anyone would steal his legs??). still at least we ate well tonight (chinese) and he should sleep well, day oft for me tomorrow but jr has work, this afternoons stint has had me looking at mtb but I've got no room to store one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

MOI said:


> 2nd bibble of the day was a disaster, I went off at a fair clip with jr drafting me and when we hit the wind I looked round and he had pulled up, his legs had gone (don't know why anyone would steal his legs??). still at least we ate well tonight (chinese) and he should sleep well, day oft for me tomorrow but jr has work, this afternoons stint has had me looking at mtb but I've got no room to store one.


 

You can always find room for another bike.


----------



## MOI (28 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can always find room for another bike.


I can't I live in a one bedroom flat, there's 2 in the hall way and 2 in the kitchen,the only available is in the bathroom, my son who is over working the summer here sleeps in the living room, the only space available is in the bathroom, so until we get our community storage space built the 29er will have to wait.


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2013)

Strange the issues you have been having with your RS10's @MaxInc, I've had the same on my Cannondale since I purchased it last August and haven't had any issues with them at all. Maybe you got what they call the "friday afternoon" edition? Theyve been through some rough rural pothole roads too, as well as gravelly bits, and all the rest of the tarmaccy bits the london councils have the audacity to call "roads".


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Jul 2013)

You know you like cycling when you pop out for a quick 15min spin to check some maintenance and it becomes a 2 hour ride with a cat 3 climb  got the better weather of the day, only got rained on in Malvern, as well as rode through the mist of a cloud. Plenty warm and I was ready for rain, but it was mostly dry. Moon broke through the clouds a few times but not many. I often was checking my shoulder only to see nowt but the black. Good mix of city riding and country lanes. Was a bit ginger on the descents but nothing wrong with caution when it's dark and wet.Heard a Little bit of thunder as I rode down the A38 but it must have travelled elsewhere as it's all quiet now.
http://app.strava.com/activities/70578694


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Jul 2013)

Great night ride Andy, don't know if I would be up for anything at that time of night.

Just borrowed my Wifes IPhone so logged my second ride with Strava (the last was in October!)
Only a short one yet again as night shifts kick off tonight and its SCHOOL HOLIDAYS, yeah!
http://app.strava.com/activities/70621601#z1130|1281

Still haven't got my own phone yet, soon I hope. The elapsed time seems a bit longer than actual and although the two rides are identical, slight differences in statistics.


Edit;
My trip comp says;
26 mins 53 secs
26.5 max speed
17.2 avg
7.8 miles total

Are these differences typical?


----------



## MaxInc (29 Jul 2013)

The longer the trip the closer the readings get but yeah, there's always differences. Important is to choose one and stick with it for judging your progress but always use the faster reading for posting on the forums


----------



## k_risten7 (29 Jul 2013)

Had a great day Saturday I had a surprise party because I turn 30 tomorrow. I rode 10 miles on my felt. I came home to find out my husband put my new bike on hold a jamis Ventura sport. Super excited. Hoping to ride with a clip less system and to be able to double my ten miles maybe triple it


----------



## Pieface (29 Jul 2013)

Got a nice upgrade today


----------



## boybiker (29 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> Got a nice upgrade today
> 
> View attachment 26926



Very nice have you taken it out for a spin yet?

Well done to everyone on the strava challenges you have all been getting them miles in this month! 

I've got a job interview on Friday if I get the job I will live within walking distance of work for the first time ever! Don't fear people I will have more time for cycling where I want to rather than too and from work. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Jul 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great night ride Andy, don't know if I would be up for anything at that time of night.


I've always been a bit of night owl and I like the aesthetics of night, shillotes...moonlight shadows and all that...places that I know well in the day transform themselves and it's like going somewhere new. No traffic is a huge plus too. Of course I wasn't at work today, else I'd have not done it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2013)

k_risten7 said:


> Had a great day Saturday I had a surprise party because I turn 30 tomorrow. I rode 10 miles on my felt. I came home to find out my husband put my new bike on hold a jamis Ventura sport. Super excited. Hoping to ride with a clip less system and to be able to double my ten miles maybe triple it


 

Good news - when's the bike coming? Looks v.nice btw.


----------



## Creakyknee (29 Jul 2013)

Got my new bike to pick up tomorrow ,Bianchi Infinito, had a test ride on it and it was like riding a magic unicorn across gossamer clouds.
I can see fast times a coming, maybe : )


----------



## morrisman (29 Jul 2013)

Went out for a ride round leafy (and more or less flat bit of) Bucks and did 24 miles with a new high average of 15.1 mph (fat old bloke on a heavy hybrid). Managed to dodge the rain and stop for coffee and cake at Little Italy in Haddenham, definitely recommended.


----------



## morrisman (29 Jul 2013)

ps. I also note than since I have stopped wearing shorts over my lycra many more MAMIL types greet me as they pass by


----------



## User28924 (29 Jul 2013)

Haha, I was expecting a bit of rain on my ride, but I went from dry to drowned rat in approximately 2 seconds, with thunder growling around me, and lightening lighting the road ahead.

I feel like I'm finally able to cycle again after my accident. 30 miles and I wasn't struck with crippling headaches in the latter half. Now to rebuild the distances 

Edit: Interestingly I think cars are more polite and patient in bad weather? Perhaps they felt sorry for me!

http://app.strava.com/activities/706744


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Got my new bike to pick up tomorrow ,Bianchi Infinito, had a test ride on it and it was like riding a magic unicorn across gossamer clouds.
> I can see fast times a coming, maybe : )


 

Rather nice!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> Went out for a ride round leafy (and more or less flat bit of) Bucks and did 24 miles with a new high average of 15.1 mph (fat old bloke on a heavy hybrid). Managed to dodge the rain and stop for coffee and cake at Little Italy in Haddenham, definitely recommended.


 

That's a respectable speed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jul 2013)

User28924 said:


> Haha, I was expecting a bit of rain on my ride, but I went from dry to drowned rat in approximately 2 seconds, with thunder growling around me, and lightening lighting the road ahead.
> 
> I feel like I'm finally able to cycle again after my accident. 30 miles and I wasn't struck with crippling headaches in the latter half. Now to rebuild the distances
> 
> ...


 

Good stuff - well, apart from getting drowned that is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2013)

Seems I missed quite a bit of peoples rides, I managed 20 miles yesterday and a short loop via the hospital today. Today felt better even though it was really short. I need to get my finger out tomorrow and Wed if I am to manage 3/4 of the tour. I should be able to manage 4 16 mile rides or so, turns out from the scan I may have a gallstone (had to look that up, spelling), I would have done further but I hadn't eaten all day for the scan.


----------



## MOI (29 Jul 2013)

Actually managed to get Jr out again tonight, he thought that it would be fun to play a game called scalp the roadie , any ways we going down my loop and the first past us is a girl really fit (and i mean fit as in exercise) who blatted pass us on a mtb about 20 plus I set of in pursuit and was catching up when it must have been her bf who cruised passed me around 23 looked around and we had dropped Jr, next women running with her dog looks at us smiles and lets lead extended . I can do backsy's on a SS, stupid bint smiles and says sorry as Jr goes sideways, anyway a couple more roadies and I can just about keep up with them (there probably in slow mode while Jr is getting dropped all the time), still its doing him good and I really enjoyed it (I was on my SS) so only 7 miles in about 25 mins but it was a blast.and a good workout.


----------



## ScottyManc (29 Jul 2013)

Tipped over 110 miles yesterday (in total) since getting the bike just over a week ago. Sorely tempted to see if I can get ready for the Manchester 100 first week of September - anyone ever entered something similar with only a few weeks to get prepped and not died?


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2013)

@MOI it's good to hear you're helping the son.

Has anyone else not heard re the Rapha rising challenge? I'm looking at you @Mo1959 @RWright


----------



## RWright (29 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @MOI it's good to hear you're helping the son.
> 
> Has anyone else not heard re the Rapha rising challenge? I'm looking at you @Mo1959 @RWright


 
nada


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @MOI it's good to hear you're helping the son.
> 
> Has anyone else not heard re the Rapha rising challenge? I'm looking at you @Mo1959 @RWright


No, nothing yet Steve. Pm,d Rocky and he hasn't heard anything either.


----------



## RWright (29 Jul 2013)

Rapha probably has their hands full trying to fill orders for SKY kits after the TDF.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> Rapha probably has their hands full trying to fill orders for SKY kits after the TDF.


 
that kit isn't toog great if I'm honest. It's not quite a Lampre or Vini Fantini is it


----------



## RWright (29 Jul 2013)

I like it ok, but I like black, it doesn't show grease so bad.

Forgot to add, plus it does remind me of a certain NFL team's colors.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I like it ok, but I like black, it doesn't show grease so bad.
> 
> Forgot to add, plus it does remind me of a certain NFL team's colors.


 
Euskatel Euskadi are leaving the pro tour, the Bronchos reference was wasted


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Jul 2013)

ScottyManc said:


> Tipped over 110 miles yesterday (in total) since getting the bike just over a week ago. Sorely tempted to see if I can get ready for the Manchester 100 first week of September - anyone ever entered something similar with only a few weeks to get prepped and not died?


I've no doubt you could do it but I'm less sure you'd enjoy it. I did 125 miles in April, which was twice my longest journey prior. I got through it on will mostly and a bit of insanity . why are you keen on that Event?


----------



## ScottyManc (29 Jul 2013)

A few reasons really, its close by to where I am at the mo so logistically its easily planned. I'm from there originally so would be nice to see the sights on two wheels, plus a couple of friends are doing it. I was sore after a 33 mile, 2,300 ft climb yesterday which was 10 miles more than I'd done before and 10 x the climb...

I got through that on a mixture of red bull from the party I was at the night before and a sheer will to not let it defeat me!


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jul 2013)

ScottyManc said:


> A few reasons really, its close by to where I am at the mo so logistically its easily planned. I'm from there originally so would be nice to see the sights on two wheels, plus a couple of friends are doing it. I was sore after a 33 mile, 2,300 ft climb yesterday which was 10 miles more than I'd done before and 10 x the climb...
> 
> I got through that on a mixture of red bull from the party I was at the night before and a sheer will to not let it defeat me!


 
Sounds to me like you've already decided  That's a fair ride too, 33mile with 2300ft, respect to you. I'm sure you can make the Manchester 100.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

ScottyManc said:


> Tipped over 110 miles yesterday (in total) since getting the bike just over a week ago. Sorely tempted to see if I can get ready for the Manchester 100 first week of September - anyone ever entered something similar with only a few weeks to get prepped and not died?


Yea picked my bike on Monday the 9/6/08 and set off to London from Dewsbury the same day (wish I had know about this site then) anyway I had 4 days, and I think I pushed the bike more than I rode it up some of the hills, I even cut across to Lincoln to go down the A15 as I knew that to be reasonably flat.


----------



## A11an (30 Jul 2013)

A while since my last post......

I'm felling really good, went on a taster ride with the Bicester Millennium Cycling Club on Saturday with my wife, we done a total of 34 miles and felt a lot better riding in a group. They made us fell very welcome and we can't wait for the next one! also seeing some weight loss which is good too!

Allan


----------



## madferret (30 Jul 2013)

Well been a while since I posted on this thread. Mainly due to a total lack of progress, due to the following:


Set myself too silly a target (ride to Chester) too early 
Failed to meet above target and also had first off on that ride (hit gravel at speed, next thing under the bike) 
Left bike in Chester for last week 
I now have my steed back and its the new one (Boardman Hybrid Comp), took it out last night for first proper test, had no targets in mind but figured 20 would be a nice round figure once I was out and realised I wasn't going to die. Then my chain "snapped"  , upon further inspection it hadn't, it had come apart at the master link, and is now back on. This begs the questions.......

Will this now be safe to ride or do I need to do something else?
What made it come off in such a way in the first place? (suspect I did a dodgy gear change)
Do I take this bike on holiday with me to Anglesey, or my old tank of a Trek?
I know some of you have seen this but its nice to share http://app.strava.com/activities/70749298
Was pleased that following a week off, which also included too much  that I managed 9 PR's on that run, but now I am a bit worried that the chain is going to do the same thing again and don't want to be half way across the island from help..........
Well done all of you, too many to name check, some of you are far from newbies IMO, but glad to have you around for support/advice. Hope @Nigelnaturist is feeling better following recent health stuff.
Keep on pedalling.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2013)

@madferret Was it Halfords set the bike up? My first suspicion would be that they hadn't secured the chain properly in the first place. I don't think it should come undone on it's own as it really needs the two ends pushed towards each other which is the opposite of what your pedalling action would cause.

I would take it to Anglesey and enjoy it.......nice bike and gets good reviews.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

@madferret, when this group was set up by @Typhon (James, we still haven't heard from you unless I missed something) we were all pretty newbies,
Chain if it just came apart it should be ok, but I dont understand why, its never happen to me though I have had a link come apart once or twice, morally though always have a chain tool with you, you can shorten a chain a couple of links as a get you home measure (i.e. take out the broken link).
Glad your recovered from your off.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Had my bike in for its pre RL service. Had it booked in on the Gold ticket (£120) which was a full disassemble reassemble. Spoke to the guy about a few things creak related on the bike before I left them to it.

To their credit I was surprised when they rang and said they had finished but hadn't done the full Gold service as the bike looked fine, and was relatively new. And so had checked the bike over and done the more basic bike service.

Changing gear certainly feels smoother, the creak from the front has gone (headset had a dodgy bearing) and the derailleurs and cable shave been sorted now.

He did say my chain will need replacing soon and they usually do the chain and cassette at the same time which I wasnt sure about so I decided to leave that for now. Is it normal to replace both? I thought people just got new chains and that was it. Plus they were quoting me £50 for a KMC chain! Sit on that for a bit I think.

Oh and when I went out the other day in the thunderstorm, I have managed to get water in the chamber around the Praxis Works BB I had installed, causing a little creaking from there again.

Is it normal to have a cm or so of rain gather in the bottom bracket, or around the crank spindle?

Anyway, still cost £99, and I got a tool for taking the spindle off myself

http://app.strava.com/activities/70918156#achievements


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski I think if your bike is quite new you should get away with just the chain this time and maybe change both next. I know that's what I got with my Forme...........and they fitted a 10 speed Wipperman chain and it was only £30 so £50 sounds a bit excessive.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Jul 2013)

@madferret I can tell you first hand, I'm a newbie, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who feels this way. I found it hard when looking at some of the progress people were making and comparing myself to that when I first got the bike, now I look at what I'm doing and think "That's great; you've made huge steps here, here and here, but what shall we look at now". I bought my bike in February, and in no way did I think I would be where I am now and as a result I'm setting myself some targets for next year that will take a lot of work, but I hope I can achieve them.
My first cycle home from work that I have recorded on mycycling log shows me completing it at 13mph and that was a real struggle, now I'm doing it at 15/16 without really pushing hard (on the days I do push I seem to get between 17-19 depending on traffic) this has made the exact same journey home 15 mins quicker.

The developments will come, and you will see them, but it just takes time so don't think you aren't getting anywhere because you will be, you just might not see it yet.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Jul 2013)

Look at what I did today 

On the comments I look like a bit of a bell, but I promise you I am ecstatic with this. I set myself a target of 1:10 and thought "you'll never do it, but give it a shot" WELL I ALMOST BLOOMING DID!!!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/70929277


----------



## RWright (30 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> He did say my chain will need replacing soon and they usually do the chain and cassette at the same time which I wasnt sure about so I decided to leave that for now. Is it normal to replace both? I thought people just got new chains and that was it. Plus they were quoting me £50 for a KMC chain! Sit on that for a bit I think.
> 
> Oh and when I went out the other day in the thunderstorm, I have managed to get water in the chamber around the Praxis Works BB I had installed, causing a little creaking from there again.
> 
> ...


 
I have wheels that I can interchange between two of my bikes. Blue bike's chain started slipping some on the big rear cogs. I did some adjusting with the cable but it came back. I put the wheel on the blue bike on the red bike and it didn't slip so I am going to stay with the cassette. I think like Mo said you can get more out of the cassette than one chain. I bought a chain wear tool for like 6 dollars or so. You can use a measuring tape but it can be sort of messy and time consuming. You don't need a fancy chain wear tool, just a cheap one should do ( I could probably make one if I took a little time to try) and it takes about 20 seconds (after you find the tool)  to know if the chain is getting close to being worn or needs replaced. It is so simple even I can do it without much problem.  I am glad I bought one.

I am not sure about the bottom bracket collecting water. I have never seen any in mine but I have never checked it right after riding in the rain. I use Hollowtech II bottom brackets on my drop bar bikes, so I am not sure if it is the same as yours. I would ask in know how section and see what they say there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski re chain and cassette. If you don't changed the chain early enough then the chain will start to wear the teeth on the cassette and both will need changing. Get yourself a chain checker and make sure you change your chain before it is 100% worn and you shouldn't have to change the cassette everytime

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=87598

@RWright - fingers crossed you finish the power bar challenge.


----------



## morrisman (30 Jul 2013)

New best average speed of 15.6mph over a 17 mile round trip.Not too shabby for a fat, old bloke on a rather heavy hybrid


----------



## MaxInc (30 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Some of you are far from newbies IMO, but glad to have you around for support/advice.


 
Sorry to read about your off, glad you're in one piece, skidding on gravel is everyone's nightmare. Not sure what a newbie would look like but all I can say is that I couldn't dare dreaming of riding your distances 3-4 months ago. I almost fainted after a 1mile trip to Asda and my goal was to be able to ride 10 miles without stopping, 3-4 times a week. If anything, it only gets to show how quickly the body adapts, I'm still amazed by that. Progress is inevitable as long as you keep pedalling. Keep up the good work!

@Nomadski Replacing a chain and / or cassette is easier than changing a tyre. You can get a Shimano 105 10 speed chain for less than £20 and a cassette tool + chain whip for £10. A 10 speed Tiagra cassette (the one the Synapses are shipped with) is also about £20. Water in the BB can't be a good thing for bearings and pretty sure it shouldn't be there. How did you notice it in the first place, were you able to take it out?

Ordered myself a new set of wheels, after much indecision and deliberation, I decided against a super expensive or lightweight set. I needed something durable to train with and there's still plenty of fat to burn before I consider any weight reduction on the bike. I settled on a pair of Fulcrum Racing 7s which I got for £120 delivered from Merlin Cycles. They are described as very smooth and virtually bomb proof by a lot of riders, some even use them off road. They seem solid and have a 2:1 pattern on the rear with double the number of spokes on the drive side (the ones that I kept busting on the RS10s).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc
I was trying to get the money together for them in April, but dropped on a pair of RS10's for less than £100, and I really needed to finish Aprils challenge, (unlike the tour challenge). I must have done 2,500 miles on them without any problems.

Well my first proper day out though the ride was split, I managed 15.93mph over 42 miles ( it would have been over 16 bar the 11-12mph headwinds on the way out) 1885ft of elevation (44.75ft/mile) and an avg gear" of 65.65" avg cad 81.
Best of all I set 20 new p.b's some of which I liked a lot .
http://app.strava.com/activities/70974833


----------



## stevey (30 Jul 2013)

Just in from a little ride prob gonna do a ride every other day this week as i am going to attempt my first 50 miler this w/end so taking it easy just turning over the legs.

http://app.strava.com/activities/70991775#

Good rides from all today as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

@stevey
I wish you well with it Steve, its not so difficult, just pace yourself, if your forecast is like ours shouldn't be to bad a day for it though I would if it's possible do it as early as possible as its forecast rain showers (not a problem) but increasing s.w'lys


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

I forgot to mention had a visit, and rear tyre was only about 70psi for more than 3/4 of the ride.


----------



## stevey (30 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @stevey
> I wish you well with it Steve, its not so difficult, just pace yourself, if your forecast is like ours shouldn't be to bad a day for it though I would if it's possible do it as early as possible as its forecast rain showers (not a problem) but increasing s.w'lys


 
Thanks @Nigelnaturist will def try and get out early as you suggest gonna try and do it on a sat morning after the w/end shop


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nomadski I think if your bike is quite new you should get away with just the chain this time and maybe change both next. I know that's what I got with my Forme...........and they fitted a 10 speed Wipperman chain and it was only £30 so £50 sounds a bit excessive.


 
There seems to be a huge variation in KMC 10 speed chains in price, so looking at it, depends what exact chain it is if their pricing was thru the roof. Pearsons do err on the side of expensive though. What makes an expensive chain expensive? Weight? Quality of build? Don't know why but looking at chains makes my eyes go blurry and my mind starts to wander to the subject of cleaning windows.



RWright said:


> I have wheels that I can interchange between two of my bikes. Blue bike's chain started slipping some on the big rear cogs. I did some adjusting with the cable but it came back. I put the wheel on the blue bike on the red bike and it didn't slip so I am going to stay with the cassette. I think like Mo said you can get more out of the cassette than one chain. I bought a chain wear tool for like 6 dollars or so. You can use a measuring tape but it can be sort of messy and time consuming. You don't need a fancy chain wear tool, just a cheap one should do ( I could probably make one if I took a little time to try) and it takes about 20 seconds (after you find the tool)  to know if the chain is getting close to being worn or needs replaced. It is so simple even I can do it without much problem.  I am glad I bought one.
> 
> I am not sure about the bottom bracket collecting water. I have never seen any in mine but I have never checked it right after riding in the rain. I use *Hollowtech II* bottom brackets on my drop bar bikes, so I am not sure if it is the same as yours. I would ask in know how section and see what they say there.


 
I switched my standard FSA cranks for Shimano 105 ones and had to make the switch from BB30 to Holowtech II myself. He says water can get in thru the seat post, the headset etc etc I was out in a massive thunderstorm last week but he showed my how much water and it was a half decent sized shot. Obviously this can affect grease etc etc The Praxis Works adapter was only fitted into the bike a few weeks ago.

Will get a chain checker tool, I know you can measure it with tape but I'm sure I can pick up something fairly cheap. I have bought that Park Tools crank removal / torture stick thing so I can keep an eye on whats happening in the chamber.



MaxInc said:


> Sorry to read about your off, glad you're in one piece, skidding on gravel is everyone's nightmare. Not sure what a newbie would look like but all I can say is that I couldn't dare dreaming of riding your distances 3-4 months ago. I almost fainted after a 1mile trip to Asda and my goal was to be able to ride 10 miles without stopping, 3-4 times a week. If anything, it only gets to show how quickly the body adapts, I'm still amazed by that. Progress is inevitable as long as you keep pedalling. Keep up the good work!
> 
> @Nomadski Replacing a chain and / or cassette is easier than changing a tyre. You can get a Shimano 105 10 speed chain for less than £20 and a cassette tool + chain whip for £10. A 10 speed Tiagra cassette (the one the Synapses are shipped with) is also about £20. Water in the BB can't be a good thing for bearings and pretty sure it shouldn't be there. How did you notice it in the first place, were you able to take it out?
> 
> Ordered myself a new set of wheels, after much indecision and deliberation, I decided against a super expensive or lightweight set. I needed something durable to train with and there's still plenty of fat to burn before I consider any weight reduction on the bike. I settled on a pair of Fulcrum Racing 7s which I got for £120 delivered from Merlin Cycles. They are described as very smooth and virtually bomb proof by a lot of riders, some even use them off road. They seem solid and have a 2:1 pattern on the rear with double the number of spokes on the drive side (the ones that I kept busting on the RS10s).


 
It was when I picked up the bike from the LBS, they had a glass with about 2 cm of water in it. Confused the hell out of me. The water was just sitting below the inside crank of the chainside..erm crank...if that makes any sense. I didn't see it myself, he showed me from a Shimano 105 crank on the workshop wall.

Like with a lot of stuff bike related, am never too keen on trying anything mechanical as I tend to make things worse most of the time!! Really need to give it a go though, simple jobs can be so expensive when you take it into shops, but I always find there is a super expensive tool that needs to be bought for anything I muck about with. Bikes and unique one job tools seem to be the way it is.

Good luck with the new wheels, hope they serve you better than your RS10's did.

@stevey - best of luck with the 50 miler, its a great feeling when you do it (if your like me and enjoy these little milestones, forget the pun) I don't think it is much of a strain if your increasing it from 30 miles or so, but depends on the terrain I suppose. Like with everything bike related, enjoy it, that's what its all about!

@madferret - I think your quite right, this thread has sort of developed a bit with many of the newbies becoming pretty hardened cyclists, but so long as new blood keep coming in the thread will still be a great goto place for newbies because the support is there, as everyone has been one, and not afraid to say so. This place will never intimidate or demotivate anyone, wether they are trying their first 10 miler, or their first 100 miler.

That's what makes this thread the greatest thread on the internet™


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jul 2013)

Ridden quite a few spangly bikes since starting to consider my Birthday Treat. Today I made up my mind and bought a Trek Madone 3.5. from my LBS (at this point I shan't name them and if I have in a previous post please don't bring it to light) Collected the bike at lunchtime and off I went for a good 1 hours spin. Slight mechanical issue as lots of gears seemed to rub on the front derailier, like 4 either way. Not had a double before so I thought maybe that's how they work, then the low gear starts clicking...so I think the gears need a bit of adjustment. I have a good look at the derailier too and the cable has been overtightened and threads in the cable are severed. I also saw that the handlebar tape is a bit shabby, as in badly finished, with bits sticking out where the end plug is. Yeah could do it myself, but I figure it's a good time to test the shops customer service. Took the bike back expecting to either be frowned on for picky points or have to leave the bike at the shop for them to sort. I get there and am warmly greeted. The guy listened to me and took the bike into the workshop and offered to do the adjustments etc there and then, pop back in thirty minutes. so I do, all seems well till I start shifting gears again. I'm getting no gear change or slow changes with each click and random noise on gears. So I figure I'll take a look, then I give an opinion of what needs to be done when I go to the shop. I take a look...and my double has triple shifters and front derailier. At the price piont I paid there is no way I'd accept that, but the shop is shut till tommorow, hense my long ramble! So far my experince of them has been good and although they don't give owt for free, they are welcoming and have a good reputation, of decades of service. I'm a bit worried that the headset isn't quite right too, as there seems a small gap between the fork and frame that dosen't look like it belongs there. My only consoloation is that I didn't buy it off the internet, so at least I have direct contact with the shop. Hopefully it will all be bright news tommorow. It's times like these when you realise that a good reliable bike beats fancy pants any day of the week...my bike felt sorry for me so it took me to the pub! http://app.strava.com/activities/71005994


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

Aw man was excited to hear you got your new bike, sorry its been a nightmare for you.

Ive had not quite so dramatic but a seemingly endless set of niggles that would have been LBS bound had it not been for the fact my bike WAS ordered online. Wont be doing that again, false economy.

Hope the LBS sort you out with something worth your cash.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

@Nomadski
Well said.
Repairs it's like cycling really, you just get better at it, tools once bought if a good quality will last a life time.
Practise it's a little like cycling.
I have had some form a chain rub on my front mech ever since I can remember, I made it better a few weeks ago, but it still wasn't perfect, any way whilst I wasn't out most of last week, and when I had the strength, I had a good look at it (on my Aldi bike stand, paid for itself already), now apart from a little rub on the middle front and rear 7 its perfect, even the front changes are snappier, not had chance to use the 30th front much though, bit a of a bugger that.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Jul 2013)

I've been to the shop several times leading up to the purchase, although they give nothing away (well to tbf they did say I could have 10% off pedals and shoes, just not quite as enticing as internet prices) they have been really helpful, I think I've spent around 3 hours riding bikes round the car park and asked every question bar what's the meaning of life. It does however seem to be Trek at fault here as they supply there bikes part assembled to the shop, though the bike shop should have recognised there was a problem with the shifting action when checking it over both at the time of sale and my second visit. I'm not happy about it I'm hoping either the shop will let me chose a different bike at the same price or the bike will be replaced/rebuilt under warranty and be ready before my 40th, that or full and prompt refund...anything else I won't accept. I'm pretty sure I'm protected under consumer law if need be. I'm going to phone them tomorrow to let them know but won't be able to return the bike until Thursday.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

I know Ive mentioned it in the RideLondon thread, but for anyone who doesnt go to that thread, BBC will have 4.5 hours of coverage of the day in two parts on Sunday. Part 1 will be amateur coverage from 11:30-14:00 (with highlights of the events of Saturday) and Part 2 will be the pro race between 16:30-18:30.

The event is being shown in 111 countries via various media partners. Gives some idea to the size of this thing. http://www.prudentialridelondon.co....verage_of_Prudential_RideLondon_s1_p16508.htm

Should be noted the link says BBC2 for the first part, but my Sky+ and TV Guide says BBC1...?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2013)

@AndyPeace
It's no consolation, I believe some triple shifters also work with doubles, so it might be a bonus if you want to change it to a triple, I presume you checked the spider to make sure it's not missing an inner ring, is it a double or compact I know the sora 3400 series were double/triple and some of the tiagra and 105's I think.
There should be no rub apart from maybe a little on extremes. The front mech is probable not aligned correctly, when you look down at the cage when set on the inner ring it should be parallel with the outer ring.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've been to the shop several times leading up to the purchase, although they give nothing away (well to tbf they did say I could have 10% off pedals and shoes, just not quite as enticing as internet prices) they have been really helpful, I think I've spent around 3 hours riding bikes round the car park and asked every question bar what's the meaning of life. It does however seem to be Trek at fault here as they supply there bikes part assembled to the shop, though the bike shop should have recognised there was a problem with the shifting action when checking it over both at the time of sale and my second visit. I'm not happy about it I'm hoping either the shop will let me chose a different bike at the same price or the bike will be replaced/rebuilt under warranty and be ready before my 40th, that or full and prompt refund...anything else I won't accept. I'm pretty sure I'm protected under consumer law if need be. I'm going to phone them tomorrow to let them know but won't be able to return the bike until Thursday.


 
I don't even doubt you are covered under consumer law, if its not fit for purpose. I hope you get a positive outcome, is very upsetting when you spend significant amounts of money, and don't get that quality back.

Although you say they have been helpful, I would be hesitant in going the way with them unless they bend over backwards to help you get the right solution for you, if they don't, there will be plenty of local places that will.


----------



## AndyPeace (31 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @AndyPeace
> It's no consolation, I believe some triple shifters also work with doubles, so it might be a bonus if you want to change it to a triple, I presume you checked the spider to make sure it's not missing an inner ring, is it a double or compact I know the sora 3400 series were double/triple and some of the tiagra and 105's I think.
> There should be no rub apart from maybe a little on extremes. The front mech is probable not aligned correctly, when you look down at the cage when set on the inner ring it should be parallel with the outer ring.


They work to an extent, I think the gaps between the chain rings remain the same. The problem is you will be able to shift onto the air in-between the small ring and the frame! You can't adjust a front derailler's inner stop enough to stop it happening. The spread of movement between a triple and a double is too much, so there will always be a chance of the chain derailing, most significantly on steep climbs...I can quite imagine me trying to shift down not realising I was in a low gear already . I think for similar reasons ,of the spread of movement they cover, the mechanism hangs at different distances from the frame. On my triple I have adjusted it so all the gears work without sound...thats xt deore. On a shop bought bike kitted with Ultegra gearing I'd expect at least the same, but to only be able to use half the gears in each chainring is wrong on any drive train. I expect there are subtle differences between the designs of the chain guide between a double and triple which on a refined mechanical set up really stick out like a sore thumb.
Incidently , although I know the different body positions of a road bike will add to my performance, I'm under no dillusions of it(edit) the bike making me faster than I am. I just want some refined mechanics and playful carbon to celebrate my birthday


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

@AndyPeace
I understand you wanting it working, is it new I am not clear on that. There is a difference between triple and double cages triples are deeper, to lift from the inner ring. Shifters that are triple/double compatible would I imagine have some way of making them one click or two. I would also imagine a double to be more central than a triple or rather the space between gears would be where the inner ring on a triple is, so it follows a double cage would not need to move as far from the frame as a triple, hence shorter cranks, or a combination of these factors. I dont know enough about the different groupsets to make more than an educated guess.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2013)

@AndyPeace Sorry to read of your woes with the bike, but I'm not sure I share your high opinion of your LBS. A brand new bike given a decent final assembly and pre delivery inspection should be pretty much working perfectly and to go back to get looked at already and still not be working properly doesn't sound right to me.

Hopefully, your next visit will get it sorted properly or a promise of a replacement bike if it is still not feeling 100%. This is your birthday treat and you want it to be perfect.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

Andy, sounds like you got a nice bike, just let them get the bugs out. I feel like they will get it sorted for you and you will really enjoy it. Very nice specs on it.

I just did a late evening ride and decided to do my bypass route after I started to do another route. I got a couple of punctures in the past couple of weeks on the bypass route and decided last week to call the State department of transportation. The road is relatively new, three maybe four years old or so and isn't fully completed on both ends so traffic isn't too bad. One end has recently opened and quite a bit more car and truck traffic is using it now. I still like it because of the smooth wide paved shoulders and the way the hills on it are, not severely steep but enough to get a work out. I just don't like getting punctures from all the trash that is accumulating there this year.

The lady I talked to at the DOT seemed nice enough when I told her it looks like the road has never been cleaned and there was trash and clothes, blown out tires, glass, and what I considered some very dangerous wire right beside the road and someone could easily get hurt. She told me she didn't like the sound of that wire being there and she would contact the people for my district and report that herself. She also gave me their phone number so I could call if I like. I sort of had the feeling I had called the right place though, she sounded nice but also like this was her call and she was going to take care of it.

I didn't tell her I was riding a bicycle there. It may or may not be totally ok for me to ride there and I don't want to know. I have talked to city cops, sheriff deputies and highway patrolmen while I have been riding on it and none of them said anything about me being out there. I did try to read the state regulations on riding limited access highways like this one and it got to the part about law and another about policy. I felt that was confusing enough that I could claim ignorance and actually not get in much trouble for doing it. Now I don't really want to know. 

I noticed on the way out that they have started mowing beside the highway...mowing all the paper and other garbage along with it, it is a mess and looks terrible. I went a little farther and saw all the same old busted tires and roll of wire I had complained about but now with grass clippings and shredded paper from the mowers as an added bonus. I was sad and a little ashamed of living somewhere that was this nasty looking.

I just kept on riding and another mile or so I spotted it on the other side of the highway going in the opposite direction. A trash bag, my eyes lit up, I pedaled a little more and could see over the hill now, a long line of trash bags! White bags about every 100 yards or so!  all the way up to the end of the area I told them that needed cleaned. This didn't look like the normal prison inmate pick up paper work detail either, these bags were different, these looked like they are going to get all the blown out tires, glass and everything this time! I was happy and smiling again. After they finish I am going to call the lady back and thank her. I wrote down her name and saved the phone number when I talked to her. I was so happy that I decided to complete the Powerbar Challenge this evening too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Just in from a little ride prob gonna do a ride every other day this week as i am going to attempt my first 50 miler this w/end so taking it easy just turning over the legs.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70991775#
> 
> Good rides from all today as well




Snap I sorted out the route for my first 50 last night to do on Friday. Not going for specific times at any point I just want to complete it first then do the fine tuning.

Good luck.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I noticed on the way out that they have started mowing beside the highway...mowing all the paper and other garbage along with it, it is a mess and looks terrible. I went a little farther and saw all the same old busted tires and roll of wire I had complained about but now with grass clippings and shredded paper from the mowers as an added bonus. I was sad and a little ashamed of living somewhere that was this nasty looking.


Well done Rocky on making the tour.

I am not going to get on my high horse about the environment, but Rocky this is endemic of the human race at the moment, its the same here ( worse in place better in others), thing is we only have ourselves to blame, we are the ones that buy plastic shrink wrapped products, I bought a headlight bulb the the O.H. car the other day, it was actually cheaper by 8pence for the local car spares shop to buy it bulb wrapped in plastic than the the one in a cardboard box, even though there was almost the same amount of card in the plastic, dont ask me how a 2 step packaging process plastic and cardboard insert, is cheaper than a cardboard box, but its everything, whilst cardboard my look unsightly overall there isn't much risk to the environment, neither are most metal unless tin cans that haven't had the tops removed (so they arnt a danger to wildlife), glass again is more an injury problem than long term environment.
We are currently a house of 5 adults and one child and the amount of plastic waste that is produced I just wouldn't have believed possible, 6 adults when the o.h. lad is home from Uni, the worst problems are plastic water bottles, whats more not only have people paid over the odds for this they then leave them half full.
Changing tack a little I watched a report last week about the E.D.L. (English Defence League) and an abattoir, well this place is Muslim for Hal-la meat, the story went something along about method of slaughter and smell, well I went to a school where there was a abattoir just across the street, and yes they do smell, not the most pleasant smell, but the pigswill they put on the fields around here is worse, the point I am getting at is the transport of animals from one end of the country to the other just to be slaughtered, then processed and the shipped back.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

@RWright Congrats on completeing the challenge, ready for the next one?

@AndyPeace Just felt like mentioning since your story resembles a lot my first transition to STI Shifters. Are you positive that what it feels like a tripple shifter is not just the Trim function on the Shimano STI shifter? The shifter has two click either way and it may feel like it's a tripple but this is actually a function that helps eleminate the chain rub on the front derailleur when cross chained on the double by moving the front cage 1/3 way through. In my case there was too much cable tention and trim was not working but I kept wondering for a while why the two clicks, until I read about it on the forums somewhere.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> @RWright Congrats on completeing the challenge, ready for the next one?
> 
> @AndyPeace Just felt like mentioning since your story resembles a lot my first transition to STI Shifters. Are you positive that what it feels like a tripple shifter is not just the Trim function on the Shimano STI shifter? *The shifter has two click either way and it may feel like it's a tripple but this is actually a function that helps eleminate the chain rub on the front derailleur* when cross chained on the double by moving the front cage 1/3 way through. In my case there was too much cable tention and trim was not working but I kept wondering for a while why the two clicks, until I read about it on the forums somewhere.


Forgot about this you also get this on a triple. I must try the 30th ring at some point today and see how I got with the adjustments.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> @RWright Congrats on completeing the challenge, ready for the next one?


 I have a few things I have to take care of early in August but I will probably do the next one, unless it is something that is quite a bit more than I know I will have time for....I will still probably do it anyway.. so to answer your question, YES lets do another one!!!


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> I have a few things I have to take care of early in August but I will probably do the next one, unless it is something that is quite a bit more than I know I will have time for....I will still probably do it anyway.. so to answer your question, YES lets do another one!!!



Sooner or later I'll have to join in on these crazy Challanges ... I'm just hoping I'll get one that fits into my chaotic work schedule ... a shame I don't have a place to comute to and from


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Sooner or later I'll have to join in on these crazy Challanges ... I'm just hoping I'll get one that fits into my chaotic work schedule ... a shame I don't have a place to comute to and from


 
Be warned they take over your life.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Jul 2013)

@AndyPeace hope you get the bike sorted quickly.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc - I join these challenges without any hope of completing them, but usually aim to get to 25% or 50% mark if possible. Bit of fun really.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc
Just don't be ill if you want to finish them .
Strava robbed me of this p.b
http://app.strava.com/activities/71122483#1388544661
So 7 in total.31.1 miles in 1:56:34 @ 16.03 1326ft of elevation 42.58ft/mile.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71122483


----------



## madferret (31 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> @MaxInc - I join these challenges without any hope of completing them, but usually aim to get to 25% or 50% mark if possible. Bit of fun really.


 

Me too, I never think I will finish them tbh, but its nice sometimes just to get recognition for 250km or whatever, one day I will have the time/fitness to finish one so I see it as an aspirational thing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

If you have joined cyclechat on strava you can see where you stand within the group, or those that you follow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you have joined cyclechat on strava you can see where you stand within the group, or those that you follow.


 
A few beginners in the medals on this months cyclechat tables


----------



## madferret (31 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you have joined cyclechat on strava you can see where you stand within the group, or those that you follow.


 

How do I do that, can't seem to find the club


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> How do I do that, can't seem to find the club


http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat and join,


----------



## madferret (31 Jul 2013)

Cool, sussed it just as you posted, used your profile to find it! Thanks!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

madferret said:


> Cool, sussed it just as you posted, used your profile to find it! Thanks!


Y.W.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2013)

No sign of any August challenges yet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No sign of any August challenges yet


Sure we want any


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No sign of any August challenges yet


 
They want to get them up, got 100 miles ready to go on sunday!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sure we want any


Personally, I don't think I do. Still feeling a bit washed out and not enjoying it quite as much so probably won't enter one even if they do put one up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Personally, I don't think I do. Still feeling a bit washed out and not enjoying it quite as much so probably won't enter one even if they do put one up.


Yes you will Mo, tell what to do take a good 5 days off then come back to it, I bet you will come back with one renewed energy, and two faster, as your muscle will be fully repaired, forget recover rides. This is usually what happens when I take more than 4 or 5 days off, the only draw back is your H.R. will be a little higher, well thats what I have found.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No sign of any August challenges yet


 
Can't believe you are still thinking about new challenges


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Right off for another blood test.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2013)

stevey said:


> Just in from a little ride prob gonna do a ride every other day this week as i am going to attempt my first 50 miler this w/end so taking it easy just turning over the legs.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/70991775#
> 
> Good rides from all today as well


 

Good luck with your target.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc

They are supposed to be very good wheels - looks a good price you got there too. Good luck with spokes on these!

@Nomadski

I thought bikes had little drain holes in that area to let any water out? Might be wrong - haven't looked on mine tbh.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Well what a palaver, and a visit and some yob just throwing a plastic bottle on the ground. I give up with this world I really do.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> They are supposed to be very good wheels - looks a good price you got there too. Good luck with spokes on these!



Wheels arrived today and the first thing that impressed me is how SMOOTH, silent and balanced they are. I was very happy with Shimano's quality until the spokes begun to pop but I must say Fulcrums takes things really serious. Each wheel has it's own ID and quality certificate that can be traced back to the fatory, and they are 100% hand built. Came with 9/10sp spacer and 2 skewers. Really good quality, they desirve more money if you ask me.




SpokeyDokey said:


> I thought bikes had little drain holes in that area to let any water out? Might be wrong - haven't looked on mine tbh.



Excellent point. I actually checked with the bike (same as @Nomadski) on the stand and there is a little whole underneath the BB for this purpose. It is tiny though, maybe 1-1.5mm in diametter and I would expect it to get plugged quite easily with road grime. Very important to ckeck and unplug this after every wet ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2013)

Well the awful cracking noise returned yesterday, and was even worse today, so snook out of work half an hour early and took it the lbs. Got there half an hour before they close and typically for the last two miles of the ride the noise completely stopped!

I expected them to ask me to leave the bike with them. Nope, Graham the mechanic said he would look at it straight away. Turns out the bottom bracket wasn't in correctly, so hopefully it is now fixed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Well what a turn around on the day I resvered one continental Ultra sport from Halfords @ £13.59 when I got there they had just put it on a bike prior to checking orders, so I was offered a Gatorskin for thr same price, whats more he offered me a second one at the same price. So for £27.18 I have two new Gatorskin tyres, way to go Halfords Pontefract.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well the awful cracking noise returned yesterday, and was even worse today, so snook out of work half an hour early and took it the lbs. Got there half an hour before they close and typically for the last two miles of the ride the noise completely stopped!
> 
> I expected them to ask me to leave the bike with them. Nope, Graham the mechanic said he would look at it straight away. Turns out the bottom bracket wasn't in correctly, so hopefully it is now fixed.


Hopefully this is it fixed now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hopefully this is it fixed now.


 
I hope so, need to put some serious miles in


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Wheels arrived today and the first thing that impressed me is how SMOOTH, silent and balanced they are. I was very happy with Shimano's quality until the spokes begun to pop but I must say Fulcrums takes things really serious. Each wheel has it's own ID and quality certificate that can be traced back to the fatory, and they are 100% hand built. Came with 9/10sp spacer and 2 skewers. Really good quality, they desirve more money if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wheels sound real good then. 

Just checked under the BB shell on my bike and it has not one but two holes! They are side by side about 2cm apart and are 3-4mm dia'.

Not sure why it needs two though - maybe to let air in as the water comes out?

Hmmmm - come to think of it life's too short for such ponderances!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I've been to the shop several times leading up to the purchase, although they give nothing away (well to tbf they did say I could have 10% off pedals and shoes, just not quite as enticing as internet prices) they have been really helpful, I think I've spent around 3 hours riding bikes round the car park and asked every question bar what's the meaning of life. It does however seem to be Trek at fault here as they supply there bikes part assembled to the shop, though the bike shop should have recognised there was a problem with the shifting action when checking it over both at the time of sale and my second visit. I'm not happy about it I'm hoping either the shop will let me chose a different bike at the same price or the bike will be replaced/rebuilt under warranty and be ready before my 40th, that or full and prompt refund...anything else I won't accept. I'm pretty sure I'm protected under consumer law if need be. I'm going to phone them tomorrow to let them know but won't be able to return the bike until Thursday.


 

Should get sorted ok - Trek dealership will have reputation to uphold.

Funny what gets past QC though.

I took delivery of one of these in November last year:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-GB/bikes/model/2013.giant.tcx.1/11842/56836/

Waited ages and it arrived - dead excited I went and collected it and rode it home. When I got home I noticed one of the rear V brake bosses was out of skew! Brakes were lop-sided. Took it straight back and no prob's with dealer who ordered new frame straight away.

But.....2013 model frames were not available for warranty replacement at that stage as it was brand new model.

So I had option of re-order the bike again (long wait) or accept 2012 model frame (couple of weeks) which was identical build except it was white/black/red.

Unless a bike looks ghastly I have no interest in the colour tbh so I went white and when it turned up the LBS (good outfit) transferred all the kit over.

So now I have a unique bike TCX1 in white with 2013 spec'! Not interested in diminished resale price before anyone points it out!

***

You'll be happy with your nice Maddie soon no doubt!


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nomadski
> 
> I thought bikes had little drain holes in that area to let any water out? Might be wrong - haven't looked on mine tbh.


 


MaxInc said:


> Excellent point. I actually checked with the bike (same as @Nomadski) on the stand and there is a little whole underneath the BB for this purpose. It is tiny though, maybe 1-1.5mm in diametter and I would expect it to get plugged quite easily with road grime. Very important to ckeck and unplug this after every wet ride.


 
Holes? Under the BB area? Where?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Holes? Under the BB area? Where?


Might be why there was water in there.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Holes? Under the BB area? Where?


 





So tiny no wonder you couldn't find it  I inserted one end of a spare brake cable in there and it goes inside the BB and hits the cranks. This must be it's purpose.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> So tiny no wonder you couldn't find it  I inserted one end of a spare brake cable in there and it goes inside the BB and hits the cranks. This must be it's purpose.


 
BUT that being said, in your case it looks like you converted to BB30 to a Shimano BB, most likely using one of those adapters that fits inside the BB. This might have covered the draining whole and cause water to accumulate. Not sure what is best to do but if it was mine, I would remove the BB and drill a whole through the adapter to make sure there's a way for the water to come out.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

I don't think those are holes to drain water but I could be wrong. I think the hole is there to screw the cable guide into. I don't think they are meant to get water in there to start with.


----------



## Va Va Froome (31 Jul 2013)

Recently put Strava on my mobile phone, so bought a little 'Specialized' saddle bag to keep it in on rides (wasn't particularly enjoying carrying chunky smartphones in my pocket). I almost enjoy getting new bike-accessories as much as I enjoy cycling!

Strava is pretty good though, I love doing a new route and seeing the pro-looking elevation graph when I get home.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> New best average speed of 15.6mph over a 17 mile round trip.Not too shabby for a fat, old bloke on a rather heavy hybrid



Well done


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> BUT that being said, in your case it looks like you converted to BB30 to a Shimano BB, most likely using one of those adapters that fits inside the BB. This might have covered the draining whole and cause water to accumulate. Not sure what is best to do but if it was mine, I would remove the BB and drill a whole through the adapter to make sure there's a way for the water to come out.


 
Like @RWright said, that hole is only on the black plastic bit, which guides the cabling.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

On my Synapse goes inside the Bottom Bracket and there is no screw.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Like @RWright said, that hole is only on the black plastic bit, which guides the cabling.


 
I think the hole goes through into the bb shell or whatever it is called, you could just take the screw out once in a while to let it drain if you have been riding in rain. Make sure you use grease around the bearings that go flush against the bb shell, the grease and the seal are supposed to keep water out. I think water can get in by the seat post and maybe even the water bottle cage mounting bolts too. I put grease in the bottle cage holes but am not sure what can be done about the seat post.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> On my Synapse goes inside the Bottom Bracket and there is no screw.


 
That was what I was thinking. I don't know if they just drill them all out or what. You don't have a cable guide on yours?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jul 2013)

This is not my bike - pouring down out there so too much of a faff to take pic' so found this on the web.

My bike has 2 holes as big as the round one in this pic' but more centrally located.


----------



## Simmer (31 Jul 2013)

cycled a favourite 13k loop tonight and upped the pace early after last nights excellent 20k. 6PB's's on Strava so very happy.

Got an odd rear end wobble on though at the bottom of a decent when applying the power to get up a small climb... almost like the frame was made of jelly (gps said 40kph at the bottom of the decent.. guess it is my weight + speed). Put me right off and I flicked down to the small front ring by mistake and nearly had a plum crumble... 

http://app.strava.com/activities/71239122


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

RWright said:


> That was what I was thinking. I don't know if they just drill them all out or what. You don't have a cable guide on yours?



Yes, there is a cable guide, actually, apart from the colour, my bike is the same as @Nomadski but with the original BB30 bottom bracket. I think the cable guide clips inside the frame's hole but I can be wrong. Can't think of a reason for the hole in the plastic guide unless there was a screw in there and I lost it somewhere on the way.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This is not my bike - pouring down out there so too much of a faff to take pic' so found this on the web.
> 
> My bike has 2 holes as big as the round one in this pic' but more centrally located.
> 
> View attachment 27060


 
Now that looks like a drain hole.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

Never wanted a hole so much in my life!

Don't know if this is particularly clear, but shone a light in the bracket hole and it definitely isn't a hole in the shell.


----------



## RWright (31 Jul 2013)

I just looked closely at mine, it is a little older synapse, there is another small hole that may be some sort of drain hole too.  I don't know. Will try to find out maybe in the know how section. I have another question I want to ask there anyway.


----------



## MaxInc (31 Jul 2013)

On mine, the hole goes all the way in, I was able to feed 3 inches of wire in there.





BUT @Nomadski you have a different BB installed on the bike, which I think uses an adapter / inner tube that reduces the diameter of the BB from the larger BB30 to the smaller Shimano BB. This adapter I think is blocking the hole in your case.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

I had one of these fitted to rid me of the BB30 -

http://praxiscycles.com/pages/conversion


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2013)

@MaxInc - I think your onto something. Have sent a query to Praxis Works to see if they are aware of this, will see what they say and then see what the LBS suggest, maybe they could do something with the adapter, thing is its designed to expand as you fit it to fill the shell so I dunno..


EDIT: Looking at the picture of the adapter, there are holes in the device itself, so wonder if it could be turned, should have been fitted with a hole facing down...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski

Looks like MaxInc has a different bolt to you ie his looks drilled through and yours is solid so won't matter which way the BB is turned inside the shell the water won't get out?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

Blimey, you all have nice clean bikes, don't you ever ride them?

My bike was lovely and silent this morning coming to work, so hopefully it is now fixed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

New Strava challenge is up. Do as many miles as you can during August.

http://app.strava.com/challenges/the-getaway-cycling


----------



## MaxInc (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, you all have nice clean bikes, don't you ever ride them?


 
Cleaning and tinkering with the bikes is part of the experience ... keeps me connected to the sport during the rest days  Glad you sorted the problems, hopefully permanently.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New Strava challenge is up. Do as many miles as you can during August.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/challenges/the-getaway-cycling


Nope. I will resist. Lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, you all have nice clean bikes, don't you ever ride them?
> 
> My bike was lovely and silent this morning coming to work, so hopefully it is now fixed.


Hope so. You need a reliable bike for commuting.

On the subject of clean bikes....mine will be staying clean today as it has been chucking it down since last night and looking like continuing. Can't be bothered anyway so as good time as any to have some time off I think.


----------



## MaxInc (1 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I will resist. Lol.


 
Now that's a real challenge for you @Mo1959!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I will resist. Lol.


 
You won't resist for long.


----------



## Pieface (1 Aug 2013)

Thought I'd get the new challenge off to a good start and did my longest distance yet, 30 miles. Glad I went out early as its getting roasting and nice to get a good long ride on my new Triban!

http://app.strava.com/activities/71358615

Also (I know it won't last long) 407th on the challenge! Woo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

Pieface said:


> Thought I'd get the new challenge off to a good start and did my longest distance yet, 30 miles. Glad I went out early as its getting roasting and nice to get a good long ride on my new Triban!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/71358615
> 
> Also (I know it won't last long) 407th on the challenge! Woo


 
Nice effort, if you had stretched it to 31.1 miles you would have done your first 50km.

Plus you are 2nd on the cyclechat leader board


----------



## Pieface (1 Aug 2013)

Yeah realised that when I got home, but it gives me a target for next time


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Nomadski
> 
> Looks like MaxInc has a different bolt to you ie his looks drilled through and yours is solid so won't matter which way the BB is turned inside the shell the water won't get out?


 
So it looks like I need to maybe think about getting a hole drilled, if one doesn't exist underneath the black cable guide, and getting it done under the hole of the Praxis, or I need to really stop the water getting in the first place, chief culprit looking like that open slot at the back & top of the seatpost, under the collar.



Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey, you all have nice clean bikes, don't you ever ride them?
> 
> My bike was lovely and silent this morning coming to work, so hopefully it is now fixed.


 
Haha I clean it, silver looks horrible when its dirty


----------



## RWright (1 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. I will resist. Lol.


----------



## RWright (1 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New Strava challenge is up. Do as many miles as you can during August.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/challenges/the-getaway-cycling


 
You should have all those achievement badges by about Wednesday around lunch time shouldn't you?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> You should have all those achievement badges by about Wednesday around lunch time shouldn't you?


 
No, I am going to have an easier month, may be by the following Wednesday


----------



## MaxInc (1 Aug 2013)

One of those days I should have stayed indoors and follow my instincts. Business meeting in the evening was messing with my cycling plans so had to choose between hot ride in middle of the day or cold night ride, or leave it for tomorrow (the wiser option). Sprints on the menu so decided it was safe with daylight 

Started promising with excellent top speed but it ended abruptly with a clipless moment at a busy roundabout. I was waiting 1st in line on the inside lane, waiting to turn right, with left foot clipped in at 11 o'clock, standing on right foot. Very busy roundabout at that hour, seemed impossible to find a gap. Eventually I spot a red van across the RB signalling left for the exit before mine and positioned in the outside lane. I decided to go for it in anticipation of his move and so did the car to my left. Unfortunately he changed his mind and decided to follow though to the next exit on the outside lane. Lack of power meant sudden brake to avoid collision. I was already leaned over and left leg reached 6 o'clock, so it was only a split second until I saw my water bottle tumbling down the road. Ouch ... Driver behind me was happy he didn't run me over as he couldn't understand why I felt, after a short clarification he made sure I'm ok and we both continued. Lesson learned, need to wait for much larger gaps in roundabouts as cycles can't accelerate 

It got more interesting on my way back. I decided to man it up and stick to my training, after all it only looked like a superficial graze on left knee, no major bleeding. But it become really hard, it was 33C outside, a bit of headwind and I was struggling up a small hill at 9-10mph, all sweaty, legs burning and gasping for air with elevated heart rate of 170+. I though maybe my body is trying to tell me something since I couldn't find the energy to push ... I remembered that I should be enjoying cycling so decided to abandon after the 1st 5mile loop and call it a failed attempt. It was only when I arrived home that I could pick up a faint squeak. After a closer inspection I discovered the rear brake calliper has moved during the fall and one of the pads was jammed against the rear wheel. All this time I've been pushing with brakes on ... great  What I can't really explain is how on earth the chain ring find it's way into the outside of the right ankle  The fall must have been quite spectacular 

Oh well, that's one way to kick start the August challenge


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

MaxInc said:


> One of those days I should have stayed indoors and follow my instincts. Business meeting in the evening was messing with my cycling plans so had to choose between hot ride in middle of the day or cold night ride, or leave it for tomorrow (the wiser option). Sprints on the menu so decided it was safe with daylight
> 
> Started promising with excellent top speed but it ended abruptly with a clipless moment at a busy roundabout. I was waiting 1st in line on the inside lane, waiting to turn right, with left foot clipped in at 11 o'clock, standing on right foot. Very busy roundabout at that hour, seemed impossible to find a gap. Eventually I spot a red van across the RB signalling left for the exit before mine and positioned in the outside lane. I decided to go for it in anticipation of his move and so did the car to my left. Unfortunately he changed his mind and decided to follow though to the next exit on the outside lane. Lack of power meant sudden brake to avoid collision. I was already leaned over and left leg reached 6 o'clock, so it was only a split second until I saw my water bottle tumbling down the road. Ouch ... Driver behind me was happy he didn't run me over as he couldn't understand why I felt, after a short clarification he made sure I'm ok and we both continued. Lesson learned, need to wait for much larger gaps in roundabouts as cycles can't accelerate
> 
> ...


 
Ouch not a great start, hope your ok. At least you know the issue while riding was mechanical not the rider! You use SPDs? Going to say it.....usemultireleasecleatscliplessmomentwouldnthavehappened!

It was incredibly hot out there. did a slow 10 mile leg spin flat route. Attempted to concentrate more on HR, and tried to keep it down. Sort of succeeded, kept in a moderate range (112-148bpm) for 62% of the time, and a 144bpm average which is one of my lowest. Was very very warm though.

Also tried my new softpak out, holding the energygels, and have decided they are the best thing since sliced bread.

http://app.strava.com/activities/71401629

Popped into Evans on the way and spoke about my flooding issue, and got a suggestion to take seatpost out and turn bike upside down to empty the shell.....well I suppose it beats taking the cranks off!

Oh yes, and I'M BEATING MO ON THE AUGUST CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## MaxInc (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> You use SPDs? Going to say it.....usemultireleasecleatscliplessmomentwouldnthavehappened!


 
I was waiting for this reply  Yes, I have the SPDs. I'm not sure I even tried to unclip as it all happened so fast but I guess they could have helped me save it at the very last moment. I'm gonna order some anyways.



Nomadski said:


> Popped into Evans on the way and spoke about my flooding issue, and got a suggestion to take seatpost out and turn bike upside down to empty the shell.....well I suppose it beats taking the cranks off!


 
Very high tech solution for a £1,000 bike lol. I would be tempted to use some sort of thick grease or sealant on the seat tube to see if it keeps water from getting in.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I was waiting for this reply  Yes, I have the SPDs. I'm not sure I even tried to unclip as it all happened so fast but I guess they could have helped me save it at the very last moment. I'm gonna order some anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Very high tech solution for a £1,000 bike lol. I would be tempted to use some sort of thick grease or sealant on the seat tube to see if it keeps water from getting in.


 
Just what I was thinking Andy lol. I was thinking maybe a tight O Ring would help, but would still leave that open slot at the rear of the seattube, just below the collar. Could use gaffer tape, but really?

Maybe I should just avoid cycling in the rain....that seems sensible.

Do it with the cleats mate, dont even think about it, in your last situation you would have pulled at your feet at some point, even the last moments, and it would have come out. 1 less bruise is 1 happier ride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Ouch not a great start, hope your ok. At least you know the issue while riding was mechanical not the rider! You use SPDs? Going to say it.....usemultireleasecleatscliplessmomentwouldnthavehappened!
> 
> range (112-148bpm) for 62% of the time, and a 144bpm average which is one of my lowest. Was very very warm though.
> 
> ...


This is where mine is 67% of the time. Z1&2 avg for the year 139bpm

I thought I mentioned about turning it upside down, might not have wast totally with it yesterday.
After getting soaked yesterday morning I have put my mudguards back on and they are staying on in fact it looks more like a proper bike now.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is where mine is 67% of the time. Z1&2 avg for the year 139bpm
> 
> I thought I mentioned about turning it upside down, might not have wast totally with it yesterday.


 
Oh I must have missed the post Nigel, sorry. It is a solution, but doesnt seem very elegant or by design. I just wonder why @MaxInc has a hole in his Cannondale Synapse, but with the same design from the looks of our photos, yet mine doesn't.

Think I may pop Cannondale a quick email to ask them "Wha' da fahk"? Although I may word that differently, its a work in progress.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2013)

If you the above suggestion lift it from the front over so it doesn't go down the down tube to the, (my minds a complete blank at the minute, can hardly remember any part names ) the head set bearings ( I remembered)
Tell you my meds are really screwing my head up at the minute.
I wouldn't mind I just had mine of to re grease them


----------



## RWright (1 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you the above suggestion lift it from the front over so it doesn't go down the down tube to the, (my minds a complete blank at the minute, can hardly remember any part names ) the head set bearings ( I remembered)
> Tell you my meds are really screwing my head up at the minute.
> I wouldn't mind I just had mine of to re grease them


 
Get the new tires fitted ok?


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If you the above suggestion lift it from the front over so it doesn't go down the down tube to the, (my minds a complete blank at the minute, can hardly remember any part names ) the head set bearings ( I remembered)
> Tell you my meds are really screwing my head up at the minute.
> I wouldn't mind I just had mine of to re grease them


 
No worries Nigel, think I understand. Lift it from the handlebars so bike stands on rear wheel, then lift up and over. Stops water heading forwards, towards the handlebar area. Good suggestion.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Get the new tires fitted ok?


I got the rear on with some trouble last night, not done the front waiting for some park tyre levers, I put enough marks on the rear rim with metal levers. Mo suggested using a hair dryer to warm the rubber first, I might try that when I do it. The front tyre hasn't given me mucg trouble really, though it much newer than the rear only about 2,000 on the front.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> So it looks like I need to maybe think about getting a hole drilled, if one doesn't exist underneath the black cable guide, and getting it done under the hole of the Praxis, or I need to really stop the water getting in the first place, *chief culprit looking like that open slot at the back & top of the seatpost, under the collar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I clean it, silver looks horrible when its dirty


 
I keep mine stuffed with waterproof grease.


----------



## AndyPeace (1 Aug 2013)

Bike is sorted! The shop invited me into the workshop to watch the work being done too. I was a little miffed that they'd not mentioned the trim on the derailier. I know that sounds a bit fickle, but I did say when I first went in that I'd never ridden a road bike, then again when I did the test rides and when I collected the bike to. You'd have thought they'd have twigged when I came back the first time complaining that I could only get 4 or 5 gears on each chairing. I raised a few points about where I thought my experince of the shop had gone sour and we're back on good terms. Having pondered returning the bike last night, I just wouldn't be able to, it's just too nice. Gear issues aside, everytime I see it, I just want to go for a ride!

They re tuned the gears, as even with the trim function some gears still were not shifting, took it out for another test ride before they checked it on the stand again. I stood over the bike and asked the question, "what's wrong with this bike? other than it's amateur rider" . He look a little puzzled, lol so I pointed to the bar tape. It's not the colour (I knew I'd be cleaning it every ride) it just looks like a three year old did it and I think it spoils what is a beautiful bike. They're going to redo it but I held off as I am pondering reversing the colours and having black tape and white hoods. Pictures will follow, if I get any time off the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Oh yes, and I'M BEATING MO ON THE AUGUST CHALLENGE!!!


Ha, ha...........that won't be hard. Haven't entered it and haven't been out today!


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Bike is sorted! The shop invited me into the workshop to watch the work being done too. I was a little miffed that they'd not mentioned the trim on the derailier. I know that sounds a bit fickle, but I did say when I first went in that I'd never ridden a road bike, then again when I did the test rides and when I collected the bike to. You'd have thought they'd have twigged when I came back the first time complaining that I could only get 4 or 5 gears on each chairing. I raised a few points about where I thought my experince of the shop had gone sour and we're back on good terms. Having pondered returning the bike last night, I just wouldn't be able to, it's just too nice. Gear issues aside, everytime I see it, I just want to go for a ride!
> 
> They re tuned the gears, as even with the trim function some gears still were not shifting, took it out for another test ride before they checked it on the stand again. I stood over the bike and asked the question, "what's wrong with this bike? other than it's amateur rider" . He look a little puzzled, lol so I pointed to the bar tape. It's not the colour (I knew I'd be cleaning it every ride) it just looks like a three year old did it and I think it spoils what is a beautiful bike. They're going to redo it but I held off as I am pondering reversing the colours and having black tape and white hoods. Pictures will follow, if I get any time off the bike


 
Glad your sorted and happy, but yeah.....PICS!

The trimming took me quite a while to get the hang of too, wasn't told by anyone about them, actually thought my bike was defective taking two clicks to move the chainrings!! Even now it takes a few seconds of hearing 'clackety clack' before I use the trim.

Hope the bikes ills are now in the past, and you get years of great service from it.

(Pics please!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Aug 2013)

Yes Andy, we need pics!



(Please).


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2013)

We need to make some Beginners Thread Law on not being able to mention the purchase and receipt of a brand new working bike and not have an accompanying photo. We need a Sin Bin Thread.


----------



## RWright (1 Aug 2013)

I had white bar tape one time, all I will say is it is not for me. Only black for me now. White looks great but with me that last about an hour, maybe two.


----------



## fivepence (1 Aug 2013)

The getaway challenge up and running , will see how the month goes

http://app.strava.com/activities/71457281


----------



## MaxInc (1 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I had white bar tape one time, all I will say is it is not for me. Only black for me now. White looks great but with me that last about an hour, maybe two.


 
From all the components on the bike, I enjoy scrubbing the white tape the least, is also probably the most time consuming. I need clean gloves for the task and usually I end up smearing some grease when I take it off the stand  I do like the texture and feel of the original tape and I might have found a source for the black equivalent. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cdale-Synapse-Bar-Tape-13VHG7437/dp/B00DTSHZI0


----------



## Creakyknee (1 Aug 2013)

First decent ride on new bike, pleased with a 17 mph average over nearly 40 miles with a bit of climbing chucked in, had to force myself to stop for an icecream as it was muggy hot : )
http://app.strava.com/activities/71437964


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2013)

I was a little disappointed at first with my average, not sure it being having put the mudguards back on the wind (a little bit of a stiff s.w.) or the new tyre or a combo of all of then, then I checked the climb rate which was 53.23ft/mile and the actual difficulty of the ride was quite high, and I wasn't really working to hard, so the avg of 14.73mph over the 37.5miles is ok.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71495246
and set 6 new p.b's.

To put it in some sort of context, when I rode 100 miles two weeks ago the overall difficult for the two rides was 106.32 and the difficulty per mile was 1.05, today's ride for the 37.5 miles the difficulty was 81.46 and per mile it was 2.17.


----------



## RWright (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was a little disappointed at first with my average, not sure it being having put the mudguards back on the wind (a little bit of a stiff s.w.) or the new tyre or a combo of all of then, then I checked the climb rate which was 53.23ft/mile and the actual difficulty of the ride was quite high, and I wasn't really working to hard, so the avg of 14.73mph over the 37.5miles is ok.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/71495246
> and set 6 new p.b's.
> 
> To put it in some sort of context, when I rode 100 miles two weeks ago the overall difficult for the two rides was 106.32 and the difficulty per mile was 1.05, today's ride for the 37.5 miles the difficulty was 81.46 and per mile it was 2.17.


 
14.75 mph over any distance is fine in my book, anything over 10 mph is alright with me.  I try more to keep my low speed above 10 mph than anything else I do. I don't always have success but it is one of the things I work on.


----------



## RWright (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got the rear on with some trouble last night, not done the front waiting for some park tyre levers, I put enough marks on the rear rim with metal levers. Mo suggested using a hair dryer to warm the rubber first, I might try that when I do it. The front tyre hasn't given me mucg trouble really, though it much newer than the rear only about 2,000 on the front.


 I have much more trouble with the rear, rarely I get a flat on the front. I think I am going to use my Maxxis Refuse set on the rear of each bike and something softer on front. I have been doing this some just seeing how it handled and I can't tell much difference.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was a little disappointed at first with my average, not sure it being having put the mudguards back on the wind (a little bit of a stiff s.w.) or the new tyre or a combo of all of then, then I checked the climb rate which was 53.23ft/mile and the actual difficulty of the ride was quite high, and I wasn't really working to hard, so the avg of 14.73mph over the 37.5miles is ok.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/71495246
> and set 6 new p.b's.
> 
> To put it in some sort of context, when I rode 100 miles two weeks ago the overall difficult for the two rides was 106.32 and the difficulty per mile was 1.05, today's ride for the 37.5 miles the difficulty was 81.46 and per mile it was 2.17.


Climbing always knocks the speed back a bit Nigel. Seems pretty good to me. 

At least you got out unlike me! Seems much darker this morning. Not sure if it's about to pour again or if it's just the mornings getting darker. Kind of lost my mojo a bit. Will go out but don't think I'll go all that far. I've lost the desire to do big distances at the moment for some reason.

Still, even between an hour and two hours decent exercise is still far more than most of the population do I suppose.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Climbing always knocks the speed back a bit Nigel. Seems pretty good to me.
> 
> At least you got out unlike me! Seems much darker this morning. Not sure if it's about to pour again or if it's just the mornings getting darker. Kind of lost my mojo a bit. Will go out but don't think I'll go all that far. I've lost the desire to do big distances at the moment for some reason.
> 
> Still, even between an hour and two hours decent exercise is still far more than most of the population do I suppose.




Although I'm really looking forward to Sunday, and I've trained hard, I'm quite looking forward to being able to say "just going out for a ride" and not worrying about distances or speed. My original point of taking up cycling was fitness, not really huge distances, so I'm not planning of turning into an ultra distance cyclist. 

Your mojo will return Mo (just realised what I said then) and you'll soon get fired up again. We all need a change every now and then


----------



## stevey (2 Aug 2013)

A ticking over ride last night http://app.strava.com/activities/71475502

One thing i would like to change though is getting some clipless pedals and shoes Currently using my MTB pedals at the moment and they really are begining to hurt my feet.

Maybe somthing like these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-r540-spd-sl-sport-pedals/

And these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-m10-mountain-bike-cycling-shoe/


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

I had a couple of issues clipping IN on my last couple of rides, weird as I've not had this happen before - must look at my pedals and maybe give them a tweak today!


----------



## stevey (2 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I had a couple of issues clipping IN on my last couple of rides, weird as I've not had this happen before - must look at my pedals and maybe give them a tweak today!


 
But overall @Phoenix Lincs you are happy with them?


----------



## philinmerthyr (2 Aug 2013)

This time tomorrow I'll be in the car travelling to London to ride 100 miles on Sunday. I can't believe how quickly the time has gone and the progress I have made.

I still do not look like a cyclist and the surprised looks I've had when asking some people for sponsorship have been amusing. 

Look out for me on the TV on Sunday. I will be hard to miss in my bright red Beating Bowel Cancer shirt with the white target on my chest.






If anyone not riding wants to help I'd be grateful for any cash you can spare. I'm confident that I will get to my £1,000 target and every penny helps. http://www.justgiving.com/Phil-Lewis-London100

I've ridden close to 3,000 miles over the last 10 months. I still consider myself to be a newbie and am grateful for all of the advice I've had from this thread. I am now a cyclist and even though the challenge I've been working towards will be over on Monday, I know I will continue cycling for years to come. I'll need to find my next challenge.

Sunday will be a great day that I'm looking forward to. If there are any new riders struggling with riding a few miles reading this, you will progress quickly. Last October 10 miles was a struggle for me, last weekend I described a 50 mile ride as a short trip and even though I did it in 3:25 it felt easy. Keep at it, it does get easier and you will be so glad you did it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Sunday will be a great day that I'm looking forward to. If there are any new riders struggling with riding a few miles reading this, you will progress quickly. Last October 10 miles was a struggle for me, last weekend I described a 50 mile ride as a short trip and even though I did it in 3:25 it felt easy. Keep at it, it does get easier and you will be so glad you did it.


Not the way I feel this morning Phil, have a great ride Sunday.
@Mo1959 I know it does, I suppose what I should have said as well is that it didn't feel like much climbing, the climbs were a breeze for the most part. Like I have said before to you Mo take a few days off, you will feel totally different when you ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not the way I feel this morning Phil, have a great ride Sunday.
> @Mo1959 I know it does, I suppose what I should have said as well is that it didn't feel like much climbing, the climbs were a breeze for the most part. Like I have said before to you Mo take a few days off, you will feel totally different when you ride.


Well, I went out and wasn't feeling brilliant to start with but it got a bit better once I got going. Since I knew I wasn't going to go that far and it was getting very dark, like it was going to be a downpour or thunder, I worked really hard and ended up quite pleased with my speed, so maybe having yesterday off helped.........or maybe I just didn't want soaked!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959 It does help, if ever your thighs ache wait till they stop aching then go out, and you should see an improvement, but never more than 4 or 5 days. Well thats what I have found, see you arn't slow when you do a ride much the same as us mire mortals.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959 I just put that route in rwgps, and it gives it 1116 ft of elevation


----------



## MaxInc (2 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> One thing i would like to change though is getting some clipless pedals and shoes Currently using my MTB pedals at the moment and they really are begining to hurt my feet.
> 
> Maybe somthing like these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-r540-spd-sl-sport-pedals/
> And these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-m10-mountain-bike-cycling-shoe/


 
@stevey The pedals are not compatible with those shoes. There are 2 types that Shimano does, the SPD ones designed for mountain bikes but preferred by a lot of road users, and the SPD-SL type which are designed for road bikes only. The later are more difficult to walk into when off the bike. The pedals you need for those shoes are these: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/. They come with uni directional release cleats but if you want the safer option you need to get to multi release cleats SM-SH56 from here: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-spd-mtb-cleats/


----------



## RWright (2 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> A ticking over ride last night http://app.strava.com/activities/71475502
> 
> One thing i would like to change though is getting some clipless pedals and shoes Currently using my MTB pedals at the moment and they really are begining to hurt my feet.
> 
> ...


 
I am not positive but just glancing at them both quickly, I don't think those work together. Shoes say two bolt, SPD SL pedals use 3. I have been using SPD SL from the start of my clipless journey. I have been using them a while now and I would look for a very stiff sole. Road shoes are a little more flashy looking to me but I got used to it. In my climate I look for airflow and stiff soles. I use toe covers or overshoes in winter. I have some Shimano RO87 shoes that I started with and they served me well but as I progressed I wanted stiffer lighter shoes. I got a pair of these http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_541920_-1___202527 and got tired of my feet getting wet because my shoes had not dried out and went ahead bought a pair of these too http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product2_10053_10052_544469_-1 I got a pair of each for 99 dollars/pair, that took a little luck and some goodwill on the part of Nashbar but they will get it back eventually anyway.  These are both not current generation shoes but they are current enough for me. You hear people always mention stiff soles, there is a reason for it. I don't know exactly what is available in the UK now but I am sure there are some nice road shoes you can find a good deal on.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I just put that route in rwgps, and it gives it 1116 ft of elevation


Which? Mine? This elevation thing does my head in. 

It wasn't a particularly hilly route mind you.....just the lump in the middle. The rest was just nicely undulating.

I am starting to enjoy doing shorter distances and trying to go a bit faster rather than slogging away for 40 or 50 miles.


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2013)

After not getting out midweek last week I managed to get out last night for a short ride as I was quite tired. The aim being to have another go at the segment I got 6th on and then keeping up a high speed over a flat course.

The segment is after just under 3k so I was still fresh and went for it, until a car pulled out in front of me (quite a way ahead), but they didn't speed up to faster than what I was doing. So I was stuck behind this car just keeping up with it and I thought my chances were over. Got home and once uploaded to Strava I got 4th, 1 second off 2nd  Looking at the ride, there were slower sections due to the car but I don't know if that cost me the 1 second, it was all through my efforts or if it was due to drafting the car a bit although I was about 5 or 10 meters back.

Managed to average 26.8 km/h which I though was good although Strava reckons I was at threshold for 90% of the time though.


----------



## Kies (2 Aug 2013)

I doubt you got much drafting by being so far back from the car. Good effort though


----------



## sleaver (2 Aug 2013)

That's what I though so that's good to know. The reason why I thought the car was helping was because my legs weren't complaining so that's a positive as well.


----------



## shelliemac (2 Aug 2013)

hey again, been a bit on here but still been out and about on my bikie. Been doing a few long cycles and some shorter ones. Took the boys on a mega cycle that may or may not be classed as child abuse (cycled to in-laws who is a police officer so should be OK ). Picnic and many stops but we all had great fun. The wee man was tired but cant wait to do it again. http://app.strava.com/activities/70247196 my phone died so it missed the very end.

New bikie is proving to be my new bestie, i may need to name her as " bikie" seems a bit naff.I have improved sooooooooo much since getting her i am unbelievably delighted about it. Getting further and faster and having a bike that fit and not pinching my sons works wonders for the tender behind too that and getting padded shorts which i wear under my trousers LOL

Last night passes my 20mile goal, mega chuffed at that http://app.strava.com/activities/71480269, next goal will be 30. Not going to give myself unrealistic ones, baby steps me thinks . I may, however need to add some mud guards to bikie as i looked like i had had a terrible accident ( see photo) please excuse the attire as i am slowly getting myself kitted out, these are my walking trousers LOL. Need to find 3/4 ones that are not Lycra. not confident enough to go out in public like that yet lol

Happy cycling all


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Which? Mine? This elevation thing does my head in.
> 
> It wasn't a particularly hilly route mind you.....just the lump in the middle. The rest was just nicely undulating.
> 
> I am starting to enjoy doing shorter distances and trying to go a bit faster rather than slogging away for 40 or 50 miles.


Yea yours, garmin would probably give it more.
@sleaver I get this some times.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

@shelliemac Yep......mudguards definitely required  Highly recommend the SKS chromoplastics if they will fit your bike.
Well done on all your achievements lately. Love hearing how everyone is making such good progress.


----------



## RWright (2 Aug 2013)

shelliemac said:


> hey again, been a bit on here but still been out and about on my bikie. Been doing a few long cycles and some shorter ones. Took the boys on a mega cycle that may or may not be classed as child abuse (cycled to in-laws who is a police officer so should be OK ). Picnic and many stops but we all had great fun. The wee man was tired but cant wait to do it again. http://app.strava.com/activities/70247196 my phone died so it missed the very end.
> 
> New bikie is proving to be my new bestie, i may need to name her as " bikie" seems a bit naff.I have improved sooooooooo much since getting her i am unbelievably delighted about it. Getting further and faster and having a bike that fit and not pinching my sons works wonders for the tender behind too that and getting padded shorts which i wear under my trousers LOL
> 
> ...


 
Nice to hear you are enjoying the new bike  Congrats on the first 20 miler, twenty is a very good ride, keep up the good work...oh and watch out for the mud


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

@shelliemac
Just to echo the previous comments, well done and keep it up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

Just put my cleats on my new shoes the O.H. just bought for me, maybe she is finally realising it's not a flash in the pan idea (after 12 months and that winter we had).
Couldn't stretch to anything more this week after the new tyres, mini pump, photography is cheaper than this lark.


----------



## Creakyknee (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just put my cleats on my new shoes the O.H. just bought for me, maybe she is finally realising it's not a flash in the pan idea (after 12 months and that winter we had).
> Couldn't stretch to anything more this week after the new tyres, mini pump, photography is cheaper than this lark.
> View attachment 27121


Yeah, it's a good job I stopped drinking because I couldn't afford it now with all the cycling gear I have bought/need to buy.


----------



## stevey (2 Aug 2013)

Shoe's and pedals next for me  it's never ending


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2013)

Not been out for 6 days due to combination of rain, knackeredness due to other stuff (not exciting) going on in my life and an apathy* driven by having a squillion things to do before our holiday starts end of next week.

Will go out tomorrow for long-ish ride to blow the cobwebs away.

*Why does this happen? The list gets so long that you just can't do anything on it. I have crap like this on mine:

Move dentist appointment.
Arrange hospital appointment.
Return sunglasses delivered scratched.
Order new accounting software.
Sort winter break.
Try and find yet another *loody gardener (which is partly why I have been busy).
Try to find out if window cleaner is deceased or is just too damn idle to come and clean our windows.
Do tax return.
Hang some new pictures.
Buy some new trainers due to old ones disintegrating.

Etc (loads more) - I've hit an impasse!

Good stuff going on in many 'Newbie' posts - keep at it everyone!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Couldn't stretch to anything more this week after the new tyres, mini pump, photography is cheaper than this lark.


Tell me about it..............got barely £30 left to last me until my pension goes in on 15th


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not been out for 6 days due to combination of rain, knackeredness due to other stuff (not exciting) going on in my life and an apathy* driven by having a squillion things to do before our holiday starts end of next week.
> 
> Will go out tomorrow for long-ish ride to blow the cobwebs away.
> 
> ...


Cheer yourself up with the fact that you can afford such luxuries as a gardener and a window cleaner! 

Hope you make it out tomorrow. I am sure it will make you feel better.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Aug 2013)

@philinmerthyr good luck with sunday's ride.
Have fun.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Cheer yourself up with the fact that you can afford such luxuries as a gardener and a window cleaner!
> 
> Hope you make it out tomorrow. I am sure it will make you feel better.


 

I know I know! I should count my blessings.  Once upon a time we had a great gardener, a good window cleaner and a lady who did a smashing job of cleaning the house. It's hard finding these people in a little village in the sticks. If we moved into town it would be easy. I have no idea why anyone in this part of the world should be unemployed (apart from illness/disability, age infirmity etc) if they can turn their hands to odd-jobbing. People here just cannot get small jobs carried out and it is blooming frustrating. We can do all these things ourselves of course but a) we hate all of them and b) we are at a time of our life when we want to chill a bit. Actually I'm lying - we are just lazy B's!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> But overall @Phoenix Lincs you are happy with them?



I am but @Nomadski recommends the multi-direction release ones. I'm sure he'll fill you in soon, although may be a little busy over the next couple of days (London100)


----------



## stevey (2 Aug 2013)

Just like to add too what @BrianEvesham has said....Good luck to all doing the London ride 100 this w/end hope it all goes well and above all have fun


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know I know! I should count my blessings.  Once upon a time we had a great gardener, a good window cleaner and a lady who did a smashing job of cleaning the house. It's hard finding these people in a little village in the sticks. If we moved into town it would be easy. I have no idea why anyone in this part of the world should be unemployed (apart from illness/disability, age infirmity etc) if they can turn their hands to odd-jobbing. People here just cannot get small jobs carried out and it is blooming frustrating. We can do all these things ourselves of course but a) we hate all of them and b) we are at a time of our life when we want to chill a bit. Actually I'm lying - we are just lazy B's!


Only problem is there is so much health and safety and basic qualifications needed so there is no come back on the person doing the job. I do hope you get things sorted though.
@Mo1959
I am impressed with these shoes, I know they arn't road shoes, but look better than the ones I had, I also found because they are stiffer I was getting a better cadence and it seemed more power getting to the rear wheel, also less movement in the shoe, less movement on the pedal, it's all got to help.
The first part of my little jaunt was into a very stiff headwind (much the same as last night though a little stronger) and then a bit of steep climb (this is after removing a tree trunk that was half way across the carriageway) so the first two 5km splits were a little slow but after that the next two were 17.6mph and 17.5mph with an avg cad of 86 and 88, the final split was 16.7mph 88rpm but this included the climb up to the house, with a little shopping, so I had mudguards, rack and panniers for all the way plus a little shopping for the last mile, overall 16.43 miles @ 15.8 avg cad 83. No quicker than most of my rides, but certainly a lot smoother for the most part.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Just like to add too what @BrianEvesham has said....Good luck to all doing the London ride 100 this w/end hope it all goes well and above all have fun


Ditto


Phoenix Lincs said:


> I am but @Nomadski recommends the multi-direction release ones. I'm sure he'll fill you in soon, although may be a little busy over the next couple of days (London100)


To be honest you get used to them, I have had a couple of close calls one nearly but the gate post helped.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> A ticking over ride last night http://app.strava.com/activities/71475502
> 
> One thing i would like to change though is getting some clipless pedals and shoes Currently using my MTB pedals at the moment and they really are begining to hurt my feet.
> 
> ...


 
As others have pointed out, you have got SPD-SL pedals and SPD shoes there.

My shoes are Shimano RT82 - http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product...d Bike Shoes&gclid=CNr-86q937gCFfMdtAod_EoAWw

They have the best of both worlds, they are light, thin and stiff as hell, like typical road (SPD SL) shoes, keeping your foot nice and flat, minimising arcing, while at the same time they have recessed cleat positioning like MTB shoes (SPDs).

The pedals I have are Shimano M540 - http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a970/pd-m540-pedals-silver.html which are light and double sided.

As with any SPD combo, get the multi release cleats and set release tension on both sides of pedals to the lightest and the words 'clipless moment' will have no meaning to you. (http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product...Pedal Cleats&gclid=CIaUgpS_37gCFYfMtAodGEAAfA).

Anyone who has purchased these will tell you they should be THE defacto standard with any SPD shoe.

If you go with SPD SL then cant really help you as never been in that camp, there are little advantages to each system historically (SPDs used to all be big MTB type trainers and not stiff) but IMO the only single advantage left in SPD SL is they are slightly more adaptable with having 3 connections to the shoe, so slightly more adaptable to positioning.

Also consider if you want dual sided pedals like mine are, or single sided ones. Do you want to nip to shops for bread with trainers on, with your bike? You can get single sided SPD or SPD SL pedals.

Just make sure you choose the pedal, then the right type of shoe.

andifyouchoosespdgetmultireleasecleats!


----------



## stevey (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> As others have pointed out, you have got SPD-SL pedals and SPD shoes there.
> 
> My shoes are Shimano RT82 - http://www.tweekscycles.com/Product.do?method=view&n=3390&g=330332&p=330322&c=215&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Base&utm_campaign=Road Bike Shoes&gclid=CNr-86q937gCFfMdtAod_EoAWw
> 
> ...


 

Thanks @Nomadski for the detailed response appreicated  will have a look at the shoe's and cleats/pedals you mentioned


----------



## User28924 (2 Aug 2013)

Good ride today, got a bunch of PRs for the first time in a while; found a great descent nearby that's a huge amount of fun. I felt very worried hitting a corner at 30mph, exhilarating at the time, thought about the potential consequences after: I think I'll brake earlier next time. Had the beginnings of a headache half way round, but I think it was dehydration fortunately (never thought I'd say that!).

Hope everyone's enjoying their rides! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/71674906

Edit:


stevey said:


> Thanks @Nomadski for the detailed response appreicated  will have a look at the shoe's and cleats/pedals you mentioned


 
I've been using
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-r20c-carbon-road-cycling-shoe/
and
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-r540-spd-sl-sport-pedals/

Had them for a 1000 miles, and they've been great so far (throwing it out there!).
Oh, also, it's perfectly possible to cycle a few miles in trainers on those spd-sl pedals I linked too. It is however damned impossible to walk any distance in the shoes; up and down a few flights of stairs is all I do in them, to get in and out.
.


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Thanks @Nomadski for the detailed response appreicated  will have a look at the shoe's and cleats/pedals you mentioned


 
I think @themosquitoking has got similar shoes to mine, but they have a little more grip on the shoe (like regular trainers). Not that I have had any issue with slippage in mine, but just to give you options may be worth hearing from him once he returns from fixing his puncture ridden cycling holiday venture at the weekend (he did 15 miles and had 5 punctures...!).

Ill try find his particular brand for you to peruse.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski well I currently have these pedals shimano-a530 





Double sided, and just got these shoes HBH MTB Cycling Shoes For £34.95


----------



## Nomadski (2 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski well I currently have these pedals shimano-a530
> View attachment 27130
> 
> Double sided, and just got these shoes HBH MTB Cycling Shoes For £34.95
> View attachment 27133


 
I believe they are the same pedals as @themosquitoking. If they are the double sided variety. Seem like very nice pedals, basically mine with the shell around it to give it an SPD SL appearance.

Good shoes, certainly better than mine for walking in wintry conditions, only thing why I wouldn't get them is they are back to the larger MTB style of shoe almost, its a personal preference thing but I prefer as slim and streamline as possible. Probably why I went with ones without large grips on the bottom.


----------



## boybiker (2 Aug 2013)

I've missed out on some miles today as I didn't go to work due to a job interview. I've got to go to the post office collection place to collect a parcel tomorrow so I will get a few miles under my belt. Last month was my first 1000KM month which I'm pretty happy with. 

Good luck to everyone taking part in Ride London, I'm sure you will all do fine .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I believe they are the same pedals as @themosquitoking. If they are the double sided variety. Seem like very nice pedals, basically mine with the shell around it to give it an SPD SL appearance.
> 
> Good shoes, certainly better than mine for walking in wintry conditions, only thing why I wouldn't get them is they are back to the larger MTB style of shoe almost, its a personal preference thing but I prefer as slim and streamline as possible. Probably why I went with ones without large grips on the bottom.


I agree personal choice, I have a correction to make about the pedals they are single sided cleats and flat on the other, though to be honest I never have used the flats, apart from when they have presented themselves on the flat end, usually when setting off from a junction, though the tendency is to present the cleat side, just me being naff with pedals. I think the A520 is a better looking pedal.




I do go to the photo group, and the therapy group so I need something I can walk in, compared with what I had HBH Leisure Cycling Shoes 




they are a completely different animal good support, good fit and they seem to transfer more power to the wheel, or maybe I was just having a good ride.

Edit, I did have clips when I first got the above.


----------



## shelliemac (3 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> I've missed out on some miles today as I didn't go to work due to a job interview. I've got to go to the post office collection place to collect a parcel tomorrow so I will get a few miles under my belt. Last month was my first 1000KM month which I'm pretty happy with.
> 
> Good luck to everyone taking part in Ride London, I'm sure you will all do fine .




Good luck for interview  and well done on 1000KM month. I am aiming for 100miles a month LOL


----------



## RWright (3 Aug 2013)

I got in a late ride, took off without front headlights and ended up riding a lot of the ride in the dark with only a tail light, not smart I know but it could have been worse The state has cleaned up my bypass track  They mowed it, got all the busted tires and wires, and about every bit of the paper, it is the cleanest I have ever seen it. It made riding in the dark much less of an adventure. Now I can even consider going to a softer compound tire too. I am going to call the DOT lady Monday and thank her and tell her they did a great job. I may even ask her if she has ever considered running for Governor.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> (he did 15 miles and had 5 punctures...!).


Maybe you could also find out what tyres he was using so we can all avoid them!


----------



## Twotter (3 Aug 2013)

I'm very much a beginner to cycling and so far my longest ride was 17 miles two weeks ago, which took me 90 minutes on my old mountain bike fitted with road tyres. Since then I've not ridden at all as it has been windy and I've not felt comfortable on the roads, even the quiet ones we have here in Fenland. But after a sleepless night I thought what the heck and braved a bit of wind. Managed 12.4 miles (the .4 matters!) in just over an hour with half of that into a headwind. Sore butt, aching palms and feeling rather tired, but happy to be riding again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

One other thing with the new shoes, loads of creaks have gone.


----------



## Smotyn (3 Aug 2013)

Twotter said:


> I'm very much a beginner to cycling and so far my longest ride was 17 miles two weeks ago, which took me 90 minutes on my old mountain bike fitted with road tyres. Since then I've not ridden at all as it has been windy and I've not felt comfortable on the roads, even the quiet ones we have here in Fenland. But after a sleepless night I thought what the heck and braved a bit of wind. Managed 12.4 miles (the .4 matters!) in just over an hour with half of that into a headwind. Sore butt, aching palms and feeling rather tired, but happy to be riding again



Welcome to the world of cycling in the fens. What we lack in hills we make up for in wind lol its just something you have to get used to or you wont be riding much  the more you do it the better you get. I have found anythin up to guats of 30 mile an hour is ok anything over that and it gets very interesting lol good luck keep it up and may see you around x


----------



## Smotyn (3 Aug 2013)

Gusts lol


----------



## Twotter (3 Aug 2013)

It's funny, I've lived in Fenland for getting on for 20 years and hadn't really noticed the wind until now. Mind you where there's a headwind in one direction there will be a tailwind in the other


----------



## Nomadski (3 Aug 2013)

Twotter said:


> I'm very much a beginner to cycling and so far my longest ride was 17 miles two weeks ago, which took me 90 minutes on my old mountain bike fitted with road tyres. Since then I've not ridden at all as it has been windy and I've not felt comfortable on the roads, even the quiet ones we have here in Fenland. But after a sleepless night I thought what the heck and braved a bit of wind. Managed 12.4 miles (the .4 matters!) in just over an hour with half of that into a headwind. Sore butt, aching palms and feeling rather tired, but happy to be riding again


 
The .4 ALWAYS matters! 

Wind is the bane of all our lives, like you I didn't really notice the wind until I cycled! Nor hills much either for that matter.

Good rides btw, well done.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2013)

Yep. Absolutely detest the wind. There is a local cc ride starting in Perth which is only 18 miles away. Was only half thinking about it, but on checking the forecast decided against it. It is currently gusting very strongly so I wouldn't have enjoyed it. Hats off to all those turning out for it though, especially those braving cycling a distance even to get to the start!


----------



## Pieface (3 Aug 2013)

Went out for a bike ride today an just crashed majorly. My own fault for not eating anything before leaving. Got tomorrow off so hopefully recover then.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Twotter said:


> I'm very much a beginner to cycling and so far my longest ride was 17 miles two weeks ago, which took me 90 minutes on my old mountain bike fitted with road tyres. Since then I've not ridden at all as it has been windy and I've not felt comfortable on the roads, even the quiet ones we have here in Fenland. But after a sleepless night I thought what the heck and braved a bit of wind. Managed 12.4 miles (the .4 matters!) in just over an hour with half of that into a headwind. Sore butt, aching palms and feeling rather tired, but happy to be riding again


As Damon says the .4 always matters. Wind as you get fitter it becomes less of a problem, well done getting out, I know it is off putting when you are starting. Your avg speed on your first ride is comparable with my first rides on a road bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As Damon says the .4 always matters. Wind as you get fitter it becomes less of a problem, well done getting out, I know it is off putting when you are starting. Your avg speed on your first ride is comparable with my first rides on a road bike.


Bloomin fierce here now. Hope all those on the forum ride aren't getting blown away. Currently gusting over 20mph. Certainly not something I would enjoy.

Another walk shortly. Beginning to think I should maybe just stick to walking. So much cheaper!


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

@Twotter keep a log of those .4's as you'll soon rack up extra miles when they are combined


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin fierce here now. Hope all those on the forum ride aren't getting blown away. Currently gusting over 20mph. Certainly not something I would enjoy.
> 
> Another walk shortly. Beginning to think I should maybe just stick to walking. So much cheaper!


It seems to have calmed a little here at the, calm before the storm.
I just gave the new shoes a quick run out, 27.8 miles @ 16.25 mph avg cad is up at 85rpm, 12 p.b's in all and a quite a few 2nd's.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71816686


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

Just woke up after a couple of beers last night. I looks lovely here, not too warm + clear skies so I might have to go out after some food to try and sweat out some of the poison. Will be putting a chunk in tomorrow, maybe 50 something


----------



## stevey (3 Aug 2013)

Well just back from my first epic ride (for me) lovely and sunny just windy as others have mentioned.

What i have discovered is 1 need better padded shorts 2 better padded gloves 3 proper pedals 4 proper shoes...lol

Overall really enjoyed the ride on the way back though had right knee pain just below the knee cap but it strangly disappeared later on in the ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/71822099#


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Well just back from my first epic ride (for me) lovely and sunny just windy as others have mentioned.
> 
> What i have discovered is 1 need better padded shorts 2 better padded gloves 3 proper pedals 4 proper shoes...lol
> 
> ...


 
Good ride! What shorts do you have? With gloves I kept an eye on the Evans site and they had a £20 pair of Altura ProGels going for a fiver a while back, so I snapped them up.
Pedals and shoes were being mentioned earlier in this thread(i.e. 1 or 2 pages back), I found the benefits in comfort that came from picking up a pair of SPD-SL shoes/pedals was night and day as my other shoes were quite soft. Try them on, and see what fits as I think there can be a real benefit from having the shoe on your foot, not online.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Well just back from my first epic ride (for me) lovely and sunny just windy as others have mentioned.
> 
> What i have discovered is 1 need better padded shorts 2 better padded gloves 3 proper pedals 4 proper shoes...lol
> 
> ...


As I said before photography is cheaper.
I used to get knee pains in my right knee, due to an old injury, though as I have got fitter and my leg muscles have toned up a touch, it's hardly an issue these days.
Nice ride by the way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Good ride! What shorts do you have? With gloves I kept an eye on the Evans site and they had a £20 pair of Altura ProGels going for a fiver a while back, so I snapped them up.
> Pedals and shoes were being mentioned earlier in this thread(i.e. 1 or 2 pages back), I found the benefits in comfort that came from picking up a pair of SPD-SL shoes/pedals was night and day as my other shoes were quite soft. Try them on, and see what fits as I think there can be a real benefit from having the *shoe on your foot*, not online.


I got mine from Halfords, again they have come up trumps for me this week, I know they are nothing special but even from the ones I had, they are a world apart, £34.99 with web discounts.


----------



## stevey (3 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What shorts do you have?


 
An old pair of dhb had em a few years now they were ok on the mtb but as i have discovered not long distance....


----------



## stevey (3 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got mine from Halfords, again they have come up trumps for me this week, I know they are nothing special but even from the ones I had, they are a world apart, £34.99 with web discounts.


 

Will have a look at them halfords only down the road as @ItsSteveLovell mentioned will like to try them on


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2013)

Been for a walk this morning - very windy above 200m. Was going for a bike ride and I just know I will not enjoy it in the wind. No cycling for a week now - feeling a bit jaded with it. I need my holiday (next Saturday).

Well done all got/get outs; you're mad of sterner stuff than this fair weather cyclist!


----------



## stevey (3 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been for a walk this morning - very windy above 200m. Was going for a bike ride and I just know I will not enjoy it in the wind. No cycling for a week now - feeling a bit jaded with it. I need my holiday (next Saturday).
> 
> Well done all got/get outs; you're mad of sterner stuff than this fair weather cyclist!


 
The rest/holiday will do you good @SpokeyDokey come back refreshed and raring to go....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Will have a look at them halfords only down the road as @ItsSteveLovell mentioned will like to try them on


Check online if your local store has them in stock, not to bad to walk in either, though not sure i want to walk on wet flags in them to often.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Good ride! What shorts do you have? With gloves I kept an eye on the Evans site and they had a £20 pair of Altura ProGels going for a fiver a while back, so I snapped them up.
> Pedals and shoes were being mentioned earlier in this thread(i.e. 1 or 2 pages back), I found the benefits in comfort that came from picking up a pair of SPD-SL shoes/pedals was night and day as my other shoes were quite soft. Try them on, and see what fits as I think there can be a real benefit from having the shoe on your foot, not online.


 

I use these shorts, do 40+ miles most days in them and also did my 100 miler in them

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-short/

For an extra £3 you can get the bib version

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-bib-short/


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

@stevey if you're frugal/sensible you should check online if they are on cheaper there, try them in store and then buy+collect online


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

@stevey I also wear the dhb aeron shorts as mentioned by @Supersuperleeds, I have both short+bib versions. I didn't want to wear bibs originally, but I had a bad ride where both waistline of shorts+short met and it was very uncomfortable. However you can't get white bibs


----------



## morrisman (3 Aug 2013)

Nice 50 mile today, mostly flat around Bucks/Herts but came back with a 14.5 mph average which is a full 3 mph faster than my last 50 miler 

Also the cycling gods were with me, as I completed the second loop of my crescent to notch up the 50 miles (my wife thinks I'm anally retentive about distances) the skies opened just as I made the shed


----------



## Creakyknee (3 Aug 2013)

20 mph wind gusts of 30 here today so wisely I headed for the coast where it was worse. : )
Was going for a ton but wasn't really feeling it after 50, still quite pleased with the ride
http://app.strava.com/activities/71854733


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> 20 mph wind gusts of 30 here today so wisely I headed for the coast where it was worse. : )
> Was going for a ton but wasn't really feeling it after 50, still quite pleased with the ride
> http://app.strava.com/activities/71854733


 
You still hit a ton! a metric one, not imperial


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Aug 2013)

Some good rides in so far today so well done @Nigelnaturist, @stevey, @morrisman & @Creakyknee.

Just completed a 34 miler with a mate today who's just starting to cycle a bit so a bit more leisurely & plenty of chat on route. In fact it made a nice change to take it easy. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/71867254

Good luck to all doing the London-Surrey 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Twotter (3 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Twotter keep a log of those .4's as you'll soon rack up extra miles when they are combined


 

Will do. Next time I'll try to remember to take my smart phone with me (the one with Strava on it) rather than my work phone (which doesn't)...doh!


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

Twotter said:


> Will do. Next time I'll try to remember to take my smart phone with me (the one with Strava on it) rather than my work phone (which doesn't)...doh!


doh! I would also suggest My Cycling Log, it's a good way to see how you;re getting on. If you want more info you could make a spreadsheet similiar to @Nigelnaturist's but that's getting VERY into detail


----------



## MaxInc (3 Aug 2013)

It seems that my enthusiams took a much harder hit than my knee ... Haven't been out on the bike sice Thursday and can't find much motivation to get back on the road. I had a very busy day relaxing and BBQing and full family day tomorrow at the adventure park, hopefully next week will be better and will resume my normal training. 

Good luck to all of you doing the London ride tomorrow!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> doh! I would also suggest My Cycling Log, it's a good way to see how you;re getting on. If you want more info you could make a spreadsheet similiar to @Nigelnaturist's but that's getting VERY into detail


You *really* dont want a spreadsheet like mine


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

MaxInc said:


> It seems that my enthusiams took a much harder hit than my knee ... Haven't been out on the bike sice Thursday and can't find much motivation to get back on the road. I had a very busy day relaxing and BBQing and full family day tomorrow at the adventure park, hopefully next week will be better and will resume my normal training.
> 
> Good luck to all of you doing the London ride tomorrow!


Its good to take some time off, just not to long 4-5 days is ok I have found.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2013)

MaxInc said:


> It seems that my enthusiams took a much harder hit than my knee ... Haven't been out on the bike sice Thursday and can't find much motivation to get back on the road. I had a very busy day relaxing and BBQing and full family day tomorrow at the adventure park, hopefully next week will be better and will resume my normal training.
> 
> Good luck to all of you doing the London ride tomorrow!


I think I'm keeping you company......another day off for me too. Partly because I couldn't find the motivation and partly because of the strong wind. Your BBQing sounds much better fun anyway!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2013)

morrisman said:


> Nice 50 mile today, mostly flat around Bucks/Herts but came back with a 14.5 mph average which is a full 3 mph faster than my last 50 miler
> 
> Also the cycling gods were with me, as I completed the second loop of my crescent to notch up the 50 miles (my wife thinks I'm anally retentive about distances) the skies opened just as I made the shed


 


Quality not quantity Morrisman


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2013)

MaxInc said:


> It seems that my enthusiams took a much harder hit than my knee ... Haven't been out on the bike sice Thursday and can't find much motivation to get back on the road. I had a very busy day relaxing and BBQing and full family day tomorrow at the adventure park, hopefully next week will be better and will resume my normal training.
> 
> Good luck to all of you doing the London ride tomorrow!


 

Same camp as you - bit unenthusiastic too!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Well I was rocking today, had a race with a tractor, I know they are not too fast, I over took it at the start of this segment and managed to stay in front all the way not sure at which point it turned off but it was toward the end, mind you the spike bits on the front gave some incentive.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71908515#1409215690
So 20.4 miles @ 16.2mph with the rear bag for some shopping. 9 p.b's thogh 4 were try to get away from the spiky tractor.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71908515


----------



## Smotyn (3 Aug 2013)

Good luck to all you brave brave people doing London surrey ride tomorrow we will be watching for you x


----------



## SWSteve (3 Aug 2013)

Went out this evening to have a look at the LBS as they've been shut up all week and there was a note on the shutters, but I never got a chance to have a look as to why this week. It turns out they've ceased trading, which isn't good as they had several stores over Bristol.

I went out feeling almost pretty good, but right now I feel hungover again , well a bit bunged up and headachey. I think a bit to drink and then I'll be fine. The average speed was really good, but then again this was a very flat ride and featured almost no hills, it was essentially my commute to work and back. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/71934526


----------



## MaxInc (3 Aug 2013)

Not long after my last post I begun to feel seriously guilty for all those delicious burgers I had earlier today  ... then looked at the bike ... then checked Strava ... then felt even more guilty  . There was only one remedy ... Bibs felt a bit tighter than normal but managed to squeeze in and I went out to complete my minimum weekly personal goal of 100k, a bit of damage control for a less than perfect cycling week ... Worth mentioning that it wasn't necessarily a brilliant idea riding with a full stomach  but feels good to be back in the game.

Anyways, good feeling overall, looks like I'm going to sleep better tonight 

http://app.strava.com/activities/71937771


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2013)

Twotter said:


> It's funny, I've lived in Fenland for getting on for 20 years and hadn't really noticed the wind until now. Mind you where there's a headwind in one direction there will be a tailwind in the other



You'd have thought so wouldn't you? Sometimes it's the swirling that gets to me!


----------



## RWright (3 Aug 2013)

MaxInc said:


> Not long after my last post I begun to feel seriously guilty for all those delicious burgers I had earlier today  ... then looked at the bike ... then checked Strava ... then felt even more guilty  . There was only one remedy ... Bibs felt a bit tighter than normal but managed to squeeze in and I went out to complete my minimum weekly personal goal of 100k, a bit of damage control for a less than perfect cycling week ... Worth mentioning that it wasn't necessarily a brilliant idea riding with a full stomach  but feels good to be back in the game.
> 
> Anyways, good feeling overall, looks like I'm going to sleep better tonight
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/71937771


 
I normally feel a little better after I go out when I feel lazy and don't want to go out. Even if I just go for a short ride. And you are right about riding with a full stomach, that is very hard on me. I have not been doing much of anything today except a little cleaning and a lot of napping, I am going out in a few minutes to check out my newly cleaned 16 mile track, in the sunshine this time.  Then I will eat a little later. Two things I try not to do is ride on a full stomach and go to the grocery store when I am hungry. I will come back with twice as much food as I need.


----------



## Smotyn (4 Aug 2013)

Twotter said:


> It's funny, I've lived in Fenland for getting on for 20 years and hadn't really noticed the wind until now. Mind you where there's a headwind in one direction there will be a tailwind in the other



Will keep fingers crossed for you here in the wash it doesnt matter which way you ride it gets ya. A chap I know from Boston never believed me till he moved out this way and then he admitted we have the worst wind he has ever come across lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Will keep fingers crossed for you here in the wash it doesnt matter which way you ride it gets ya. A chap I know from Boston never believed me till he moved out this way and then he admitted we have the worst wind he has ever come across lol


No you haven't experienced the winds on the Hebrides, you know about them even if you don't cycle, they even designed the Skye bridge so it could take L.G.V's at higher wind speeds than most bridges, well so I was told when I lived there, even then it was closed often due to high winds, and it's in a sheltered spot.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

It looks like the rain in the SW is only going to get worse...great. It would also seem I'm going to get out now to avoid getting caught in heavier rain later on.
The coat I use is a pac-a-mac style where it scrunches back into a bag afterwards, however it is quite big anyway, and when on the the back billows out. Does anyone have a suggestion on something that will help? I'm looking at some mudguards/cruds but I would also like a dry back


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2013)

TORRENTIAL RAIN - even by Cumbrian standards; absolutely heaving down.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> TORRENTIAL RAIN - even by Cumbrian standards; absolutely heaving down.


Not so good  I went out early anticipating the wind picking up again, which it has so glad I got a bit done. 

Hope it's better down south for the epic ride for everyone.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

Weather down here is perfect conditions for Team CC on the great ride today.

Its sunny, perfect temperature and a nice breeze. Great day for cycling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Weather down here is perfect conditions for Team CC on the great ride today.
> 
> Its sunny, perfect temperature and a nice breeze. Great day for cycling.


 

Can you put some miles in for me please!


----------



## boybiker (4 Aug 2013)

I was going to do a big ride today but I felt horrible yesterday and then in the evening the brown rain started!  Needless to say I was up late being sick but I feel a bit better now but very empty to say the least. On the plus side as I've got to stay in I can watch the ride London program on the TV. Good luck to everyone taking part today!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Can you put some miles in for me please!


 

May just do if the weather holds as next week is supposed to be kack  down here so got to get out when you can.

Will 20 miles do you ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> May just do if the weather holds as next week is supposed to be kack  down here so got to get out when you can.
> 
> Will 20 miles do you ?


 

Nope - at least 100 please!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nope - at least 100 please!


 

 some people just take the p**s


----------



## Reece (4 Aug 2013)

Finally back in the saddle after a few weeks of no motivation or urge to get out. I woke up this morning and really had to push myself to go out. Glad I did though as I felt great the whole way. The others in the group did a hard ride yesterday, so was meant to be a slow recovery ride. However I ended up on the front most of the time and felt on form so the others followed and surprised themselves that they actually felt better than yesterday.

http://app.strava.com/activities/72086395

Mojo and motivation is back and now to get training for the Tour of Britain - Stoke on Trent pro 100mile sportive on 1st Sept. I've heard its a killer with some huge hills!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/72083726

I went out to have a bit of a loosen up and thought I shouldn;t be too long otherwise I'll get caught in some heavy rain.
I left the house in a LS fleece jersey as it was a bit chilly and I thought it would give me better protection from the elements, it's pretty breezy and the potential for showers meant I wanted to be a bit warmer when out. Around 5-6 miles from home the rain really started, my feet were soaking wet and now my shoes weigh around 1-2kg each I swear.
After getting home I decided to clean the bike down before it all settles, which was aided by the lovely stand I acquired in Lidl/Aldi a couple of weeks ago. It's the first time I've used it properly and I can see why they're a worthy purchase, it made cleaning the bike sooo much easier, when it comes to wanting to work on it I feel this will help to no ends as well.

Another bonus, when I first bought my bike my thighs would rub, when I looked at my legs today there was clear daylight between them. I am a very happy man.


----------



## Creakyknee (4 Aug 2013)

Wasn't going to go out but may not get much chance in the next two weeks because of work.
So meandered over to my brothers as he always has cake (being a baker helps) and did a few hills on the way back.
All in all a nice ride and felt good despite putting some miles in recently.
http://app.strava.com/activities/72138246#


----------



## silence32 (4 Aug 2013)

My cycle to work, it has a nasty hill which I'm just about getting up now. Getting up at 4.15am for a 6am start is a bit of a killer but I managed to do it 3 times last week.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71314532

The way home is slightly different

http://app.strava.com/activities/71389105

Theres 4 of us that go along a 2 mile stretch from work and we have created a segment. I have to say I find it a great motivator to not come last.


----------



## bororider (4 Aug 2013)

I started out cycling 10 days ago as a way of trying to get fit and lose the pounds. I'd already lost some weight thanks to a major change in my eating habits, and as i don't enjoy running I figured I'd dust the old bike down

I done 4.5 miles the first morning and was absolutely knackered. I have since purchased a Trek FX 7.3 and I have now progressed to doing 21 miles yesterday and today I have done 15 miles at an average of bang on 15mph, which I am very pleased with. My previous averages were 13mph or thereabouts.

I have to say the new bike has made a massive difference and i am now pushing myself to put that bit more effort in. I almost killed myself pushing as hard as I could up a hill this afternoon and could hardly breath on the way down but the sense of achievement is great.

I've now clocked up 90 miles and am now totally hooked

Gonna have a day off tomorrow then break through my first ton on Tuesday all being well

Great forum here btw


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> I started out cycling 10 days ago as a way of trying to get fit and lose the pounds. I'd already lost some weight thanks to a major change in my eating habits, and as i don't enjoy running I figured I'd dust the old bike down
> 
> I done 4.5 miles the first morning and was absolutely knackered. I have since purchased a Trek FX 7.3 and I have now progressed to doing 21 miles yesterday and today I have done 15 miles at an average of bang on 15mph, which I am very pleased with. My previous averages were 13mph or thereabouts.
> 
> ...


 


Bloomin ek thats great progress. If you are under 25 Sky may come knocking


----------



## bororider (4 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bloomin ek thats great progress. If you are under 25 Sky may come knocking


 
Bugger I'm 9 years too late.

I forgot to add that I am not fit in any way. I have a physical job and one that requires a lot of walking too but since packing up football 7/8 years ago I haven't done a thing

Is 15mph avg good, I weren't sure tbh. It's obviously good for me but not sure in general


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> Bugger I'm 9 years too late.
> 
> I forgot to add that I am not fit in any way. I have a physical job and one that requires a lot of walking too but since packing up football 7/8 years ago I haven't done a thing
> 
> Is 15mph avg good, I weren't sure tbh. It's obviously good for me but not sure in general


 

You are doing very well honestly.

I am 45 and it takes 10 miles for me to wind up and find my groove unless i am cycling into work then its warp factor 10 especially if the train is late into London.
Have you considered a local club ? I only ask as i am doing an induction for one next month and what i want out of the club is pacing and better climbing technique. Not interested in the racing but just improving my skills and some new routes. Ive cycled all my life and raced a bit many moons ago but only got my own road bike this May, ( had Hybrids the rest of the time and still have them).


----------



## bororider (4 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I haven't looked into that actually. I figured I'd be left for dead in whatever they do.

I am going to Norwich for a week soon with the family and my brother and brother in law are big road bike nuts so I'm gonna see how I fare with them first I think. If I can keep pace with them or not too far behind i may well consider it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> Thanks for the comments. I haven't looked into that actually. I figured I'd be left for dead in whatever they do.
> 
> I am going to Norwich for a week soon with the family and my brother and brother in law are big road bike nuts so I'm gonna see how I fare with them first I think. If I can keep pace with them or not too far behind i may well consider it.


 

Have a read of the thread about not joining a club. A lot of people on here are members of clubs and they all seem quite different. Post a thread to see who belongs to a club in your area and see if they will recommend them and if necessary have a chat with them offline. From what i can gather some are really quite big and have numerous groups that you can start with and build up, even if you only stay for a while it gives you some good advice, some pacing and some new friends. A lot of clubs don't subscribe to dropping the slowest but will go at their pace and bring them up. Can't hurt is the way i look at it. If its not for me i will take away the advice i get, use what i like and discard what i don't. Unfortunately my cycling mates don't live near me otherwise i would be out with them. I just meet them once or twice a year to cycle somewhere abroad.


----------



## spooks (4 Aug 2013)

First ride in 3 weeks today. I've been having PT sessions at the local gym and I've been to sore to walk let alone get on a bike!! My legs weren't 100% but I made myself do 30 miles and it wasn't too dreadful. Av speed was down on the last few rides but it was pretty blowy out today. I did nearly have a bit of a moment when a suicidal pigeon that had already been hit by a car (by the look of it) was determined to flap between my wheels!
Signed up for the Evans Ride Liphook next weekend and the New Forest Rattler the week after so fingers crossed for some more good weather.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> First ride in 3 weeks today. I've been having PT sessions at the local gym and I've been to sore to walk let alone get on a bike!! My legs weren't 100% but I made myself do 30 miles and it wasn't too dreadful. Av speed was down on the last few rides but it was pretty blowy out today. I did nearly have a bit of a moment when a suicidal pigeon that had already been hit by a car (by the look of it) was determined to flap between my wheels!
> Signed up for the Evans Ride Liphook next weekend and the New Forest Rattler the week after so fingers crossed for some more good weather.


 


Well done 30 miles is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> Bugger I'm 9 years too late.
> 
> I forgot to add that I am not fit in any way. I have a physical job and one that requires a lot of walking too but since packing up football 7/8 years ago I haven't done a thing
> 
> Is 15mph avg good, I weren't sure tbh. It's obviously good for me but not sure in general


Its a good pace, but it's difficult without more information i,e, elevation and weather to say, a fast pace on the flat opposed to one over a more hilly terrain, how much of it was into wind ect. I was finding myself riding at 14-15mph uphill (not a steep grade) into that strong s.w. yesterday morning/afternoon, the s.w wind would have been a strong sidewind on this http://app.strava.com/activities/71816686#1407281826


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> First ride in 3 weeks today. I've been having PT sessions at the local gym and I've been to sore to walk let alone get on a bike!! My legs weren't 100% but I made myself do 30 miles and it wasn't too dreadful. Av speed was down on the last few rides but it was pretty blowy out today. I did nearly have a bit of a moment when a suicidal pigeon that had already been hit by a car (by the look of it) was determined to flap between my wheels!
> Signed up for the Evans Ride Liphook next weekend and the New Forest Rattler the week after so fingers crossed for some more good weather.


Your speed is bound to down a little after three weeks, don't worry about it.


----------



## ScottyManc (4 Aug 2013)

Went out for 40 miles today, couldn't find a road sign for my next leg so went the way I knew and then back on myself. Turned the ride into 53! Feel a bit sore-kneed now but well happy with that. I can see me signing up for the Manchester 100 in the next week or so, if only to test myself and give another incentive! 

Like most, I just wish I'd found cycling a lot earlier than I have!


----------



## DaveyM (4 Aug 2013)

Did the Coast to Coast this weekend, it was hard but great fun 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/one-chubby-lads-coast-to-coast-success.136773/unread


----------



## bororider (4 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its a good pace, but it's difficult without more information i,e, elevation and weather to say, a fast pace on the flat opposed to one over a more hilly terrain, how much of it was into wind ect. I was finding myself riding at 14-15mph uphill (not a steep grade) into that strong s.w. yesterday morning/afternoon, the s.w wind would have been a strong sidewind on this http://app.strava.com/activities/71816686#1407281826



http://app.strava.com/activities/72118637


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2013)

@bororider
To put in context I was riding similar shortly after I started last year and I got up to about the 14mph mark after a month or so, but they were pretty flat rides, I then made the choice that even though I was starting to get better avg's I still hated hills, so I went and did some and some more ect, but my avg plummeted from 14's to mid 12's but i worked at it, and now it doesn't really matter what I do I average above 14 and more usually high 15's.
I know it's pretty flat where you are I rode through Peterborough in 2008, but just keep it up the more you ride the fitter you will become.


----------



## fivepence (5 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Finally back in the saddle after a few weeks of no motivation or urge to get out. I woke up this morning and really had to push myself to go out. Glad I did though as I felt great the whole way. The others in the group did a hard ride yesterday, so was meant to be a slow recovery ride. However I ended up on the front most of the time and felt on form so the others followed and surprised themselves that they actually felt better than yesterday.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/72086395
> 
> Mojo and motivation is back and now to get training for the Tour of Britain - Stoke on Trent pro 100mile sportive on 1st Sept. I've heard its a killer with some huge hills!


 


Bout 2000m of ascent on the 100 route fark all flat ground in this area , Star Bank has bout 18% grade at one point, its brutal and out of my range especially when its 40 odd miles in , I ll be doing the wee 50 route


----------



## bororider (5 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @bororider
> To put in context I was riding similar shortly after I started last year and I got up to about the 14mph mark after a month or so, but they were pretty flat rides, I then made the choice that even though I was starting to get better avg's I still hated hills, so I went and did some and some more ect, but my avg plummeted from 14's to mid 12's but i worked at it, and now it doesn't really matter what I do I average above 14 and more usually high 15's.
> I know it's pretty flat where you are I rode through Peterborough in 2008, but just keep it up the more you ride the fitter you will become.



Unfortunately (or fortunately! !!!) Peterborough and the surrounding fens etc arevas flat as they come. I will just keep at it and see what happens. My main aim is weight loss and fitness gain which I feel is improving each time I go out. 
Thanks for your comments


----------



## Reece (5 Aug 2013)

fivepence said:


> Bout 2000m of ascent on the 100 route f*** all flat ground in this area , Star Bank has bout 18% grade at one point, its brutal and out of my range especially when its 40 odd miles in , I ll be doing the wee 50 route


I've seen the elevation data but never actually tells you just how bad it is as being there. Doing the box hill sportuve at start of October too. Plenty of hill training needed.


----------



## Smotyn (5 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately! !!!) Peterborough and the surrounding fens etc arevas flat as they come. I will just keep at it and see what happens. My main aim is weight loss and fitness gain which I feel is improving each time I go out.
> Thanks for your comments



If you want hills head oundle Kettering way they have hills lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately! !!!) Peterborough and the surrounding fens etc arevas flat as they come. I will just keep at it and see what happens. My main aim is weight loss and fitness gain which I feel is improving each time I go out.
> Thanks for your comments


You could try this or variations of this in the future, I dont often get much higher around here.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2999991


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> Bugger I'm 9 years too late.
> 
> I forgot to add that I am not fit in any way. I have a physical job and one that requires a lot of walking too but since packing up football 7/8 years ago I haven't done a thing
> 
> Is 15mph avg good, I weren't sure tbh. It's obviously good for me but not sure in general


 

Decent average imo - as Nigel has said very terrain/condition dependent. I'm 20 years older than you so I'm not expecting great things tbh. It has taken me 6 months to start averaging 15mph albeit in very hilly terrain. There's lot's of 'ups' in Cumbria but they aren't always compensated with fast 'downs'. A typical hill is a floggy wind-y up thing to the top followed by a slow tentative twisty and gritty descent so not a case of swings and roundabouts for me.

Best way to reference things is to just record your own progress and see how you do and/or ride with a group where you'll quickly get a feel of how well you are doing.

Good luck with it all. Glad you are enjoying it. Acid test comes when winter kicks in and you can't get out etc!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Did the Coast to Coast this weekend, it was hard but great fun
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/one-chubby-lads-coast-to-coast-success.136773/unread


 

That's a really great achievement - every credit!

I know that's a birthday emoticon but at least it's cake!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Agree with you on the climbing thing. I have a few around here too but there are several where you don't seem to get a nice payback on the way down as they are either into the prevailing wind or they are pretty twisty/potholed so you can't seem to gain back the speed you lost on the ascent. All good training though I suppose.

I seem to have been eating for Scotland this week. Will be putting weight back on at this rate soon if I don't stop. Unfortunately, rather than give me more energy I have been feeling pretty lethargic on the bike and have to push myself to a) get out and b) to work reasonably hard when I do. It was a perfect morning for cycling today, fresh, calm and dry but I still only went 25 miles rather than take advantage and do longer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good luck with it all. Glad you are enjoying it. *Acid test comes when winter kicks in and you can't get out etc*!


Even in winter you get good days, biggest problem to me are the darker nights, I have no worries about riding at night (just the same as I do daytime), but even with good lights my biggest problem are unseen potholes.
From Nov last year I rode 15 days, Dec 13 days (more due to Xmas and New Year), 18 in Jan 19 in both Feb and Mar, but as I wasn't working I could get out during the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @SpokeyDokey Agree with you on the climbing thing. I have a few around here too but there are several where you don't seem to get a nice payback on the way down as they are either into the prevailing wind or they are pretty twisty/potholed so you can't seem to gain back the speed you lost on the ascent. All good training though I suppose.
> 
> I seem to have been eating for Scotland this week. Will be putting weight back on at this rate soon if I don't stop. Unfortunately, rather than give me more energy I have been feeling pretty lethargic on the bike and have to push myself to a) get out and b) to work reasonably hard when I do. It was a perfect morning for cycling today, fresh, calm and dry but I still only went 25 miles rather than take advantage and do longer.


Longer rides Mo are not always an advantage, working harder on shorter rides is just as good, if not better sometimes, also don't be afraid to take 3 or 4 days off, I promise you will come back with refreshed enthusiasm.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

OK everyone - just to let you know that I am now going stir crazy! Rained all day yesterday apart from a 2 hour afternoon slot and today it is absolutely POURING down - in fact I just saw Noah going by out there.

I am also bugged - my energy has totally dissipated from my body. Thought it was my thyroid med's giving me grief yesterday but I ended up loo-bound last night and I feel like a bag of nails today.

To alleviate (partially) said stir-craziness I have filled in a small piece of time by uploading my BB drainage holes for you all to look at. They are hefty beasts and there are two as you can see. Quite why there are two I do not know. Answers on a postcard (is this a relevant term in these forum-esque ages?) please.







Rest of my day looking like this:

Mainly reading on my hand me down first-gen Kindle (Mrs SD cast-off as she now has posh white-screen model) but interspersed with...

Turn dishwasher on, wait and empty dishwasher, make cup of tea for the very lovely Mrs SD when she comes home from work, cook tea as I will have been idle all day as Kindling counts as idling I think ergo tea cooking defaults to yours truly, reload dishwasher, watch Eastenders (sad I know) then who knows what as that is a long way off.......


----------



## Ciar (5 Aug 2013)

Well it's a bit slow for me at the moment, did 2 commutes last week back to back and did a small visit to my LBS on my 29er just to pay him for a shorter stem, but didn't get out on the Sunday for my usual off road fun, mum is still in hospital but doing well so hopefully going to be out and home in the next couple of weeks, on top of that our new extention has been built, but they have now gutted the kitcken and the bathroom so I have been living like a hobo at the mother inlaws, hopefully going to get a couple of commutes under my belt this week & my usual offroad, but that all depends if A) I can find anything B) get to the bikes past the building site that is my back garden ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *Turn dishwasher on*, wait and empty dishwasher, make cup of tea for the very lovely Mrs SD when she comes home from work, cook tea as I will have been idle all day as Kindling counts as idling I think ergo tea cooking defaults to yours truly, reload dishwasher, watch Eastenders (sad I know) then who knows what as that is a long way off.......


You could actually wash the pots and save the environment a little .
Better drainage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

The Park Tyre Levers arrived, got the front tyre on much easier, good investment if your looking for new tyre levers,
 Park Tools TL1C Tyre Levers


----------



## boybiker (5 Aug 2013)

I'm still off work as I have been really sick with one of these diarrhoea and vomiting bugs so no cycling.  I have also got a job approx 2 miles from my home so no commute in by bike any more. I will have more free time to cycle at weekends and in the evening though. Hopefully I can get ride of this bug quickly and get back on the bike ASAP!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You could actually wash the pots and save the environment a little .
> Better drainage.


 

Aw Nigel! At least I didn't buy a new Kindle when Mrs SD got her fancy one which I quite fancy too!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

@boybiker
If its an option I would still cycle in.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> I'm still off work has I have been really sick with one of these diarrhoea and vomiting bugs so no cycling.  I have also got a job approx 2 miles from my home so no commute in by bike any more. I will have more free time to cycle at weekends and in the evening though. Hopefully I can get ride of this bug quickly and get back on the bike ASAP!


 

Sorry you are suffering. Same here, both ends like you overnight. Feel shocking today. Went down the woods earlier as I hate being housebound and even though they are adjacent to the house it was an effort walking to/from them.

Have managed to get some Beans On down now so no longer feeling ravenous.


----------



## boybiker (5 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @boybiker
> If its an option I would still cycle in.


 
The bike will have to be left outside so I would only taking the bso / shopping bike. However I will get home earlier so have more time to ride where I want to. 



SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry you are suffering. Same here, both ends like you overnight. Feel shocking today. Went down the woods earlier as I hate being housebound and even though they are adjacent to the house it was an effort walking to/from them.
> 
> Have managed to get some Beans On down now so no longer feeling ravenous.


 
Get well soon. It must be doing the rounds! Hopefully if I can hold it in for a bit I might go out for a short walk.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

@SpokeyDokey and @boybiker
Both you get better soon, I know how bad I was two weeks ago.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

Quick ride to check if tick/clicking has gone (it has), the bike is getting unbelievable quite these days, there is a creak from saddle/seat post, still some from the bb or chainset.
When I started this lark last year I would most likely have stopped somewhere along this bit.
http://app.strava.com/activities/72391602#1424329107
My aim now is to do at avg of 20mph, which is only about 10's quicker than I did it today, first few recordings I have of it Aug last year my avg was just over 16mph, remember though I would have done it slower in the previous month.


----------



## MOI (5 Aug 2013)

Haven't been out as much as I would like thanks to work, any way today after it stopped raining I had a brainstorm  , I would cycle the heritage trail http://www.iomguide.com/map/heritage-trail-map.php, on my MTB, it says its easy, well after the rain it was a bit mucky , well very mucky any way I cycled from Douglas to Peel and back (my first coast to coast ) and in total done a smidge over 30 miles, when I got to Peel I thought why the hell am I doing this, had a drink and a gel I found in my rucksack and really enjoyed the return leg, will do it again as MapMyRide didn't save the data, my fault, exited without saving. I did have a white MTB before I started its now looking a distinct darkish colour.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Want to post my report on RideLondon, but having a nightmare with the data. My Garmin basically packed out 80 miles in at a feeding station in Kingston. It was a bit lucky it happened here as I noticed and switched to my iphone strava app.

I finally managed to combine the GPX files together and loaded it into SportsTracks 3 and it all looks great. When I upload to Garmin and Strava the max speed data is whack. Strava says it was 45mph, Garmin says it was 105mph!! SP3 says it was 38.4mph (which seems the most accurate).

Ive tried loads of solutions from the web, but the resulting GPX or TCX file uploaded to Garmin Connect and Strava still gives me the same details.

Have removed the merged Strava activity until I get it sorted, want to get it right.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski
I should have read this first, download a gpx of the garmin bit, upload the stuff from the phone to strava, then download the gpx files and mail me them I will sort it.

I nipped over to me mates house he wasn't in, I did 18.85 miles @ 17.03mph I was buzzing till I realised I only got one p.b.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

Well, now I've done another 50 miler on my other bike. Easier ride on this bike on the whole (my road bike rather than the hybrid), hit the 'I'm not going to make it' feeling 4 miles from home rather than 10 this time. But it killed my hands, wrists and arms. Right arm was so bad I had to take pain killers in the end...


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski
> I should have read this first, download a gpx of the garmin bit, upload the stuff from the phone to strava, then download the gpx files and mail me them I will sort it.
> 
> I nipped over to me mates house he wasn't in, I did 18.85 miles @ 17.03mph I was buzzing till I realised I only got one p.b.


 
Thanks Nigel. At least I'll know if you cant do anything with them I will have to use the first merged one I did. Its only max speed thats out of kilt with the graphs, but really dont want Garmin telling me Ive done 105mph. I didn't spend that much on a bike!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Aug 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Well, now I've done another 50 miler on my other bike. Easier ride on this bike on the whole (my road bike rather than the hybrid), hit the 'I'm not going to make it' feeling 4 miles from home rather than 10 this time. But it killed my hands, wrists and arms. Right arm was so bad I had to take pain killers in the end...


 
Sounds like a bike adjustment is needed!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Sounds like a bike adjustment is needed!


 
Hmmm. I think so. LBS said to take it in and they can try some different settings on the handlebars 'n' stuff. Saddle's def the right height, but that's about the only bit that is right I reckon. 
By those last 4 miles I hardly knew how to hold onto the handlebars


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Thanks Nigel. At least I'll know if you cant do anything with them I will have to use the first merged one I did. Its only max speed thats out of kilt with the graphs, but really dont want Garmin telling me Ive done 105mph. I didn't spend that much on a bike!




See. Nigel to the rescue! X


----------



## DaveyM (5 Aug 2013)

Ooh ooh, my green bar thingy is full 
Hadn't even noticed till now...
What do I win?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> The bike will have to be left outside so I would only taking the bso / shopping bike. However I will get home earlier so have more time to ride where I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon. It must be doing the rounds! Hopefully if I can hold it in for a bit I might go out for a short walk.


 


Just so you know the border for you is at Wateringbury. No germs North of that line please, i don't want what you've got


----------



## SWSteve (5 Aug 2013)

@hopless500 try moving your hands/not holding on with a death grip. Do you wear gloves? Are you putting a lot of weight onto your hands instead of your hips? Are your arms locked straight, or is there a bend? These are all things that could make a difference. I would say if you're not wearing gloves then get some, and if your arms are locked out then give them a bend, then shock will go up your arms - not sit in your wrists/hands


----------



## AndyPeace (6 Aug 2013)

Just so you can share in my frustrations, I shan't be posting any pics of my new bike until my Birthday. Ridden about 80 miles on it, checking it threw and getting it tuned up. All problems, misunderstandings and niggles sorted. It's a pretty overwhelming experience going from my well seasoned Hybrid to a spangly new carbon racer...and I may be a tad over excited! I've vowed not to ride the Madone until my birthday, as I don't want to spoil myself before the day. I just hope no one minds that I'm late to my own party because I was out riding


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Just so you can share in my frustrations, I shan't be posting any pics of my new bike until my Birthday. Ridden about 80 miles on it, checking it threw and getting it tuned up. All problems, misunderstandings and niggles sorted. It's a pretty overwhelming experience going from my well seasoned Hybrid to a spangly new carbon racer...and I may be a tad over excited! I've vowed not to ride the Madone until my birthday, as I don't want to spoil myself before the day. I just hope no one minds that I'm late to my own party because I was out riding


I admire your will power saving it for your big day. Hope it's not too far away and happy birthday when it comes.


----------



## boybiker (6 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just so you know the border for you is at Wateringbury. No germs North of that line please, i don't want what you've got


 
I work in Tonbridge at the moment and will be coming that way tomorrow most likely . You have been warned . 

On the plus side I'm starting to feel a bit better now .


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> I work in Tonbridge at the moment and will be coming that way tomorrow most likely . You have been warned .
> 
> On the plus side I'm starting to feel a bit better now .


 

Its lovely this morning so i hope the ride in makes you feel better.


----------



## philinmerthyr (6 Aug 2013)

Here is my RideLondon strava link. I recommend it to everyone. It was a superb weekend. I'm glad I took 2 days off work though. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/72367836


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @hopless500 try moving your hands/not holding on with a death grip. Do you wear gloves? Are you putting a lot of weight onto your hands instead of your hips? Are your arms locked straight, or is there a bend? These are all things that could make a difference. I would say if you're not wearing gloves then get some, and if your arms are locked out then give them a bend, then shock will go up your arms - not sit in your wrists/hands


 
I do move my hands. And wear gloves. And my arms have a slight bend 
I'm assuming it's weight on hands....


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Aug 2013)

hopless500 said:


> I do move my hands. And wear gloves. And my arms have a slight bend
> I'm assuming it's weight on hands....


 
I've taken up Pilates to try and use my 'core' to keep my weight on my rear end rather than on my hands - I think it is beginning to have an effect, although on Sunday, by about 80 miles in, it was getting uncomfortable on my palms. More work to do methinks


----------



## bororider (6 Aug 2013)

I got past 100 miles today in total. Here's hoping I make it to many more 100's


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2013)

Just back from a lovely ride. Perfect weather. Cool, dry and sunny with a hint of a breeze so made up my mind I was going to enjoy it. Took the hybrid so I could sit up and take in the scenery, plus there was a steepish climb I wanted to have a go at on a road I hadn't done. I was glad of the granny ring as it was pretty steep. Not easy judging looking at it on Strava or Google maps sometimes.

Time was slow but that wasn't what it was about this morning. Every time I do a ride like that I always enjoy it so much that I'm not sure that it's worth bothering about speed. I would much rather come home feeling like I do this morning rather than feel that I have missed out on so much pleasure because I have had my head down, working hard just to get a higher speed or a faster time on a segment. I don't think that's what I want my cycling to be about.

Here's the ride if anyone is interested 

http://app.strava.com/activities/72546114


----------



## boybiker (6 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from a lovely ride. Perfect weather. Cool, dry and sunny with a hint of a breeze so made up my mind I was going to enjoy it. Took the hybrid so I could sit up and take in the scenery, plus there was a steepish climb I wanted to have a go at on a road I hadn't done. I was glad of the granny ring as it was pretty steep. Not easy judging looking at it on Strava or Google maps sometimes.
> 
> Time was slow but that wasn't what it was about this morning. Every time I do a ride like that I always enjoy it so much that I'm not sure that it's worth bothering about speed. I would much rather come home feeling like I do this morning rather than feel that I have missed out on so much pleasure because I have had my head down, working hard just to get a higher speed or a faster time on a segment. I don't think that's what I want my cycling to be about.
> 
> ...


 
It's defiantly good to keep the fun element of cycling in mind. I like exploring on the bike and that's half the fun! I have found so many roads / routes I didn't know about despite living in the area my whole life. Keep up the good work that hill does look a bit of a killer!


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Aug 2013)

Just back from a ten miler (15.9 avg) lovely day near perfect conditions, would have gone further if time allowed. Usual stuff getting in the way   , but it keeps me keen and wanting more. 
Keep on smiling/pedalling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2013)

Weather last not was appalling, so I only did 5 miles home from work. This morning was brilliant, I was a lot faster than normal so I extended the commute to 47 miles

http://app.strava.com/activities/72561200


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's defiantly good to keep the fun element of cycling in mind. I like exploring on the bike and that's half the fun! I have found so many roads / routes I didn't know about despite living in the area:


Couldn't agree more BB. I love exploring with my boys and the tag combo.

To keep the fun element I thought it would be good to try out an old racer. I picked this up locally (on the CC for sale) new tyres and tubes are waiting to be fitted, otherwise seems ok. Erm, just need some more free time then!













brucers original pictures from the for sale thread.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

@BrianEvesham - superb looking bike! Reminds me of my old white one I had circa 1985, which was horribly out of fashion even that as all my mates had Grifters and BMX's! Especially loved the old gearing on the downtube, and the brake levers on the bars!

Classic.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Aug 2013)

Cheers @Nomadski I don't know it's age though, some say between 1977 and mid eighties which fits with when you had yours. I was surprised how light it was when I first picked it up. The tyres seem original, Raleigh Super lites though hopelessly perished seem to have a lot of tread left, so maybe not done to many miles?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers @Nomadski I don't know it's age though, some say between 1977 and mid eighties which fits with when you had yours. I was surprised how light it was when I first picked it up. The tyres seem original, Raleigh Super lites though hopelessly perished seem to have a lot of tread left, so maybe not done to many miles?


Steel bikes can be light, and being steel have a natural suspension alloy doesn't, most things can be upgraded if thats what people want, I had a Gitane in the early eighties, which was fast (or was it me and my youth), it also possible I believe to fit wheels with 7-8sp without much trouble, not sure about 9-10 though, that is if it's what you want.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2013)

@BrianEvesham nice looking bike, I'd be tempted to turn it into a single speed fixie (if possible)


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Aug 2013)

I would like to try out on a Fixie one day but the plan for this one is to leave it original.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Aug 2013)

@BrianEvesham @Supersuperleeds or a flip/flop fixie/single speed? This could be great fun.


----------



## Ciar (6 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers @Nomadski I don't know it's age though, some say between 1977 and mid eighties which fits with when you had yours. I was surprised how light it was when I first picked it up. The tyres seem original, Raleigh Super lites though hopelessly perished seem to have a lot of tread left, so maybe not done to many miles?


 
electric tape on the handlebars, now that's retro


----------



## PhunkyPhil (6 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I would like to try out on a Fixie one day but the plan for this one is to leave it original.


I have thought about trying a fixie but am pretty sure i would just fall off but ti would make a better bike for comuting in the winter as less to maintain.


----------



## Claud Roubaix (6 Aug 2013)

Did my longest solo ride this morning through the rolling countryside around Market Drayton Shropshire. 26 miles with some; for me, , quite tricky lumps. 
Good fun though!


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Aug 2013)

Ciar said:


> electric tape on the handlebars, now that's retro


That's already gone, to be replaced with some equally retro brown PVC bar tape.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281104812821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Haven't posted about RideLondon-Surrey 100 prior because, as I said in a previous post, I had a bit of a mare with the GPS info. Basically had a low battery warning at Box Hill with 30 miles still to go, and realised then my brightness was set to max (from an earlier night ride). With it turned right down managed another 15 odd miles or so before the Garmin packed in. The only fortunate thing about it was it packed in as I stopped at a feeding station in Kingston so I noticed it straight away.

The rest of the info is from my phone's Strava app, so the HR and Cadence info only goes to Kingston (I didn't really flatline!) but the info was there regarding time and speed.

So planned and hoped for a sub 8 hour time, ended with an official time of 6 hours 31 minutes, and Strava reports a moving time of 6 hrs 10 minutes. 15.4mph / 16.6mph averages. Extremely happy with the result, especially as I didnt quite find a good group to ride with (plenty of good people out, just not quite right speed for me) so did a lot of it on my todd, with the occasional sneaky drafting saddle sniffing moment when I could get away with it!

People who were online last night might have seen my ride appear and dissapear but that was me and Nigel trying to sort out the gpx lol. This is the final one!

http://app.strava.com/activities/72485576#

So day started very early (4.45am for me) and having some porridge I looked out of window to see the poor souls starting even earlier cycling on the empty roads towards their coloured start areas...







As the day got lighter, the cyclists kept coming!






Made my way down to the Blue waiting area and there were a few fellow cyclists about!












Getting ready to be loaded into Blue Wave P...







While in loading zone P I chatted for a while with a very nice lady wearing a Marmite style cycling top (cant remember what it was exactly but it was a play on Marmite ads), and had to endure a very recurring short script from a man mistakenly given a microphone. Boris had a 40 minute head start on our group apparently, no-one had fallen over yet at the start, Sally Gunnell, Matt Dawson and James Cracknell had all gone too, only heard this all a dozen times at least.....

Just after being released (like cattle, except cattle on bikes) from our loading pen we drifted slowly following the tape stewards towards the start podium where the (t)annoy guy was situated. Tried to see if I could spot anyone from CC via their pictures but didn't manage to. At this point (t)annoy guy had said nobody had (yet) fallen off their bikes at the start maybe 20-25 times? Arrgh! Ex Arsenal footballer Lee Dixon was in the Black Zone starting group to my right apparently.











Finally our wave was ready and waiting at the start podium. (t)annoy guy was in sight and almost certainly being given a few cold stares at this point by some of the cyclists...






And then a countdown from 10, and then we were off! This wasn't technically the start, that was 2 miles down the A12, but the system in place meant everyone was spread out, had time to find their speed and rhythm and also consider what the heck they had let themselves in for. Too early for spectators, even if they were allowed on the A12, as it was no one was except us! Yippee!

I must say with the quietness and solitude of those early miles, it almost felt like '28 days later'. On bikes. Very eerie.

@zizou posted a brilliant youtube video of some early riders on the opening stage of the ride...



Even as far as Richmond Park there was little in the way of crowds, bar the fantastic charity volunteers who must have busted their lungs as much as the riders on the day. At Kingston people began appearing, and the charities were out in force.

Stopped at Hampton Court Palace where the first Hub was, amazing how it was set out, very open and easy to get to the tables you wanted to get to.

From then onto the hills got into a much faster pace than I usually do, the crowds were starting to appear just before Weybridge, some early risers siting with cups of tea in their dressing gowns! Families were out, children eager for high fives and lots of signage for various loved ones. Like I predicted the wind was in our face AGAIN as we passed the Thames Water reservoirs. For the record, apart from this section the weather was PERFECT! A little cloudy but warm, not much wind (apart from there) dry..ah bliss!

Newlands Corner came and went, did a PB on it! Stopped at the hub at the top thinking it would be as easy to stop and go as Hampton Court.....oooooh no! Long line of cyclists one way, having to carry on till the end, then turn and follow the long line of cyclists back the way to get to some water... Spent 10 minutes, so toilet break!

Newlands Corner descent was amazing fun, had clear roads so used as much as I could safely, sweeping downhill left and right and left again. Brilliant.

From here on in the crowds were pretty consistent, all cheering and supporting everyone, balloons and signs, lots of clapping, a lot of fun.

And then we came to Leith Hill and it all got a little messy. It wasn't London To Brighton Ditchling Beacon bottlenecked, but it was pretty busy, and lots of cyclists stopping or walking. I got up 3/4 of the way before my front wheel touched another riders rear wheel when he came to a sudden stop, which _almost_ caused a clipless moment but multireleasecleats saved the day! Couldn't quite get started again so stopped and had a banana next to a nice resident sitting with her dog. She even took the empty skin from me to chuck in her bin so will pop a nice little message thru her letterbox next time I'm round there.

Completed the hill on the second go, got another PB and really went for it on the descent. Had a great time until a girl who had been switching in front and behind me shouted "watch out" and braked REALLY hard. Coming round the corner there was a really bad accident with a cyclist on the floor being helped by 4 other cyclists, he was conscious but was talking very incoherently, more like noises than words, seemed very serious.

Unperturbed I hit the rolling hills before Dorking, and recorded my top speed of 45mph at the very same place I had a scary 40mph wobbly moment some months ago, this time being able to use a nicer line round the bend meant I could really go for it!

Carried on thru to Dorking where the crowds were AMAZING! It was packed and everyone was making loads of noise.

Went up Box Hill at a canter, getting another PB.






Although I had felt fine till here, and Box Hill was straightforward, my legs got VERY heavy at the top, to the point where I was the slowest cyclist on that stretch, doing maybe 9 mph on the flattish part. Got a little concerned I had hit the wall suddenly. Ate another gel, and then met up with @themosquitoking, and my friends Tonia & her husband Matt, and my fried Keith who was diagnosed with brain cancer a few short months ago.

The way I was feeling at the time, the excitement, my Garmin telling me its battery was low (NOOOOOO!), the fact someone shouted Boris was only 5 minutes up the road, I don't know what it was but I didn't stop as long as intended, even forgot the photographs I was going to take, I stopped for maybe a minute then pushed on up the hill. Great seeing them, though all the way up the hill I felt guilty not stopping longer for their efforts.

They DID give me a massive lift though, I suddenly gained about 5 gears, my lethargy had gone. I bounded up the hill like a mountain goat (on a bike) and hit the hammer at the top and on the decline towards the big rise at Headley Heath, momentum for the win!

At some point between Leatherhead and Cobham I apparently went from being a minute behind to being in front of Boris (maybe coincided with the Mayors puncture) - Yes! Out of shape politician taken!






(BTW the guy behind me there was behind me in a couple of pics, think I was providing a free drafting service here!)

Really felt I was already on the home straight, knowing this route so well having done it many times, the rises before Esher proved no hassle, the downwards after Esher was great with no traffic lights to worry about.

At Kingston as I was about to tackle the hill there I got a bit of a shock as I heard a very loud "Damon!" coming from the road, then I saw @themosquitoking chilling out with his bike at a bus stop! He had made his way from Box Hill via other roads and met up again. Awesome!!

At the top, the feeding station, and saw my Garmin flash its last coursepoint before switching off. I had a few blond moments including leaving my saddle bag open as I was about to set off again, and nearly falling off while walking (!), was just annoyed about myself leaving the Garmin on full brightness!

Very FAST downhill towards Raynes Park, and then we hit Wimbledon which was absolutely packed with supporters and well wishers. Wimbledon had a street party going on with lots of local business offering free samples and services on the streets which helped get the numbers out. Good job to, because at 90 miles many cyclists would have gotten a shock of their ride. A nice 0.4 mile 5.3% average grade climb that for a good portion hits over 8%. Plenty of people to shout and cheer riders up it though.

From there to the finish it was a little surreal, lots of people, going through Putney, Chelsea, Kings Road, down Chelsea Embankment, Millbank and Whitehall. No cars, no buses, no lights, just cheers and swishing of tyres and gears changing. many were getting ready for a sprint, I just went as fast as my legs could take me, think I averaged 20mph in the last 9 miles, except for when I picked up a gel from a marshall and stopped to pop the packet in the bin.

Annoyed me a little, the amount of litter, especially when these gels were being handed out on the street, I know riders want the best time, but really? Backpockets?

Seeing Big Ben looming from the distance spurred me on, Westminster Abbey to my left, Westminster Palace to my right, ahead, Nelsons Column! I don't really remember much about the corner, just took it as quick as I could and went under the Arch onto The Mall where it was just a wall of noise, people banging on the boards, clapping charity balloons together...if I could bottle that moment, I would die a happy, happy man. I had to look out for my family and friends waiting with their banner so headed to the right side, slowed and saw them with some glee!!

Big hugs and kisses






then I went onto finish giving a little fistpump like a proper little rocker...on a bike.






And then it was over the line, my first century, the best ride of my life in every sense. Although if you had asked me after the race, the response was the bike was going on ebay Monday.

To Be Continued....


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

The medal is awesome, not some lightweight affair, this thing is pretty darn heavy!







A few shots from my family taken of random happy campers (on bikes)

































(BTW it appears to be quiet, but the side the photos were being taken are, it was 2 or 3 people deep all the way up).

Shuffled our way up to collect various bits like our drop off bags we'd left some hours earlier in Stratford...






Picked up my goody bag including such delights as SALAD CREAM and what I can only describe as a portable personal waste disposal system (tbf it could also be described as a collapsible water bottle which is what it is!). Packed my bike away in the TNT cardboard box, with no assistance whatsoever from TNT...And then off to the park for pic-a-nic and beer.
















Eventually headed over the Cancer Research reception where i had a much welcomed massage, a shower and met up with @Phoenix Lincs again, who had also done the course in spectacular style!

Had a much needed steak..






(Yes, Id forgotten to pack my normal shorts so still had to keep the bib on!)

And then a few cheeky beers, and went back to the hotel to look at my shiny precious.











So endeth the day. A very unique experience, something Ive built up to for a year, and it didn't disappoint. Would very much encourage everyone reading this to get on the ballot when it opens next week, limited to the first 80k applicants, 26k places available for next years event. Hopefully the TV coverage will actually cover the RideLondon 100 next year instead of focusing everything on the pros and the saturday events!

Now all that is needed is for me to unpack the TNT box and see what state the bike is in. Its here looking at me funny.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski Great ride report and congrats again. It looked an amazing experience.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nomadski Great ride report and congrats again. It looked an amazing experience.


 
I'll echo what @Mo1959 says, a good read & some excellent photos, the whole day looks & sounds superb, well done.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

I did forget the most important thing, have raised a ton of money for Cancer Research UK with a stack more to come as Ive just heard the company are donating half the charity money boxes they have been filling for a month to CRUK for me.

CRUK told me they have raised £100,000 before the days ride, and that doesn't include online or offline gift aid so it was a perfect day really!


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Someone has just said the url of the manufacturer of the medal is the same manufacturer who makes the medals for Le Tour. How freaking awesome is that!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> I'll echo what @Mo1959 says, a good read & some excellent photos, the whole day looks & sounds superb, well done.


 

Ditto.

Great day and a very interesting report. Enjoyed both the read and the pic's.

Well done to you + that is a _really_ nice medal.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Someone has just said the url of the manufacturer of the medal is the same manufacturer who makes the medals for Le Tour. How freaking awesome is that!!


 

Very.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2013)

My piddly little write-up as I cannot compete with what's gone before!

13.27 miles @ 15.12 mph av' - my first ride for 8 days.

First 4 miles were hard going as I have not really gotten over being 'bugged' at the weekend. Quite happy with my average speed too.

Roads were less than confidence inspiring in places as they are still very wet in the shade and quite slippery.

Lot's of good stuff in previous posts esp' some of the Newbie Newbies!

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

@SpokeyDokey It's all relative, as I said to Brian once, not everyone can or has the time to put the miles in.
@Nomadski, like I said last night fantastic ride. Glad you mentioned the waste thing, the ride in York had zero tolerance on any waste, only 118 riders mind so a different scale.
I did not want to say anything earlier, but I just passed 8,000 (thats a 1/3 of the way round the world) miles since I started in June last year with a 37.4 mile ride in 2:19:37 16.07mph with 1895ft of elevation (50ft/miles)9 p.b.'s

http://app.strava.com/activities/72637711#


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey It's all relative, as I said to Brian once, not everyone can or has the time to put the miles in.
> @Nomadski, like I said last fantastic ride.
> I did not want to say anything earlier, but I just passed 8,000 (thats a 1/3 of the way round the world) miles since I started in June last year with a 37.4 mile ride in 2:19:37 16.07mph with 1895ft of elevation (50ft/miles)9 p.b.'s
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/72637711#


 
Congratulations on a years worth of hard work! Thats 3.2% of the way to the moon too...


----------



## User28924 (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I did forget the most important thing, have raised a ton of money for Cancer Research UK with a stack more to come as Ive just heard the company are donating half the charity money boxes they have been filling for a month to CRUK for me.
> 
> CRUK told me they have raised £100,000 before the days ride, and that doesn't include online or offline gift aid so it was a perfect day really!


 

Sounds like an incredible experience, congratulations! The photos are fantastic. 
I hope the poor sod who hit his head is okay though, makes me nervous about entering one, hearing about the accidents.


Today I did my first longer ride since getting started again, bloody hurt at the end! The cleat on my right shoe was badly adjusted, absolutely have to sort it out, no way I'm putting up with that pain in my foot again.

http://app.strava.com/activities/72639633


----------



## Roadrider48 (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> The medal is awesome, not some lightweight affair, this thing is pretty darn heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done mate. I might even sign up for next year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Congratulations on a years worth of hard work! Thats 3.2% of the way to the moon too...


Right that formula is going in the spreadsheet, I will have got those mile ticking over if I am to manage that before I am in my box.
New target for mycyclinglog


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Right that formula is going in the spreadsheet, I will have got those mile ticking over if I am to manage that before I am in my box.
> New target for mycyclinglog


 

Don't forget you'll need to come back as well!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> a 37.4 mile ride in 2:19:37 16.07mph with 1895ft of elevation (50ft/miles)9 p.b.'s
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/72637711#


Congrats on the 8000 miles. 

How did you get all that elevation with these little dimples?


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

User28924 said:


> Sounds like an incredible experience, congratulations! The photos are fantastic.
> I hope the poor sod who hit his head is okay though, makes me nervous about entering one, hearing about the accidents.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Over 18mph average with nearly 50 miles done is pretty incredible in my book! Well done.

I only saw 2 incidents, and this was the only serious one. I heard about another near Coombe Lane too but these things will always happen when you have thousands of cyclists on the road in a timed event. Just look at the Marathon, I bet there are broken ankles and all sorts there and thats just people running!

I saw way less incidents than I did at the more family orientated London To Brighton, having a more "serious" crowd of cyclists able to finish in 9 hours was a priority for the organisers in its first year, to test the water and minimise accidents etc. While I hope this thing gets even bigger in the future, I don't want it to become an oversubscribed mess of cyclists walking their way round the track because of sheer numbers, it would be like being back in a car again!

But yeah, don't think of the few unfortunates in away of stopping you from taking part, think about the 99% that got round ok and had the time of their lives!

@Roadrider48 - No might, do it! Its an experience you wont forget.



Nigelnaturist said:


> Right that formula is going in the spreadsheet, I will have got those mile ticking over if I am to manage that before I am in my box.
> New target for mycyclinglog


 


Knew it. 

Thing is, give it a few years you could probably do it!



SpokeyDokey said:


> Don't forget you'll need to come back as well!


 
He could in theory go half way there, then come back?


----------



## User28924 (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> x


 

Thanks, it was a bit of a surprise!

I'm sure you're right about accidents and everything, and it does look amazing fun, I guess it's just the perceived risk putting me off. I'm thinking possibly about joining my uni club in the new academic year, so hopefully riding with others will help assuage my fears.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

Random question of the day....

I know the bike serial number is meant to be on the BB shell underside, but in the pic is mine the RMnumber with the barcode, or the etched in number completely blocked by the gear cable and guide?

I'm guessing the latter, so how can I get the serial number without removing the guide and cables?


----------



## y2blade (6 Aug 2013)

First proper ride since holiday and getting the bike fitted properly... 15miles...felt great. got a PB up "Killer Hill".
lots of flies though, nightmare when trying to pull as much oxygen in as possible.


----------



## RWright (6 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Random question of the day....
> 
> I know the bike serial number is meant to be on the BB shell underside, but in the pic is mine the RMnumber with the barcode, or the etched in number completely blocked by the gear cable and guide?
> 
> I'm guessing the latter, so how can I get the serial number without removing the guide and cables?


 
I think the serial number is the 7 character number on the barcode label.

http://media.cannondale.com/media/Manuals/2010_Cannondale_Bicycle_Owners_Manual_124451.pdf
page 83


----------



## bororider (6 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski

Great report that with some good photos too. Very inspiring for us complete beginners I'm sure.

Sounds like you had a great day


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Don't forget you'll need to come back as well!


Well I could stay there.


Mo1959 said:


> Congrats on the 8000 miles.
> 
> How did you get all that elevation with these little dimples?


Because there are *loads* of dimples Mo, that was the elevation from the unit, it's about another 150ft if correct with RWGPS and over 2,000ft with Garmin.



Nomadski said:


> Random question of the day....
> 
> I know the bike serial number is meant to be on the BB shell underside, but in the pic is mine the RMnumber with the barcode, or the etched in number completely blocked by the gear cable and guide?
> 
> I'm guessing the latter, so how can I get the serial number without removing the guide and cables?


X-Ray specs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

A quick (though slower than my earlier ride)
13.9miles @15.21mph, 618ft (44ft/mile thats about avg for a short local loop)
I got two trophy's (though for the most part they are the same road)
http://app.strava.com/activities/72704467


----------



## ThinAir (6 Aug 2013)

Longest rode so far tonight. Just gutted that it was 19miles... Thought I was gonna notch up my first 20miler. But eh we'll, 19 is an improvement on my previous best of 12 miles.

Blazed something in the region of 843 calories, climbed a total of 626ft, with an average speed of just shy if 17.5moh this evening. Pretty pleased with that given that the route had a lot more climbing in it than I am used to. 

Really chuffed. But beginning to think this may be start of some kind of plateau, where I don't see any massive improvements for a while. 

No trophies tonight, but when I see that one of them would have in lived hitting a speed of 58mph, I am a little dubious as to the validity of the KOM, even if it is a downhill segment.... Is this possible???!


----------



## DaveyM (6 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski great report mate. Looks like an amazing day out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

@ThinAir well as been seen by @Nomadski high speeds are possible (he did 45mph on Sun), so have been recorded in cars, and sometimes gps recorders without speed sensor can also be a little wayward.
Shame about not getting your 20 miles, you will, great avg though I dont usually do that after a year.


----------



## ThinAir (6 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @ThinAir well as been seen by @Nomadski high speeds are possible (he did 45mph on Sun), so have been recorded in cars, and sometimes gps recorders without speed sensor can also be a little wayward.
> Shame about not getting your 20 miles, you will, great avg though I dont usually do that after a year.



The worst bit was, I thought I had got it. Didn't reset my trip computer before I left, and misread it, so was gutted when I realised!

Apparently I've clocked 48 miles an hour tonight, but not sure how much credence I give to what Strava is telling me with regard to speed?


----------



## Nomadski (6 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I think the serial number is the 7 character number on the barcode label.
> 
> http://media.cannondale.com/media/Manuals/2010_Cannondale_Bicycle_Owners_Manual_124451.pdf
> page 83



Thanks for that mate, guess it was a case of RTFM!!


----------



## Ciar (6 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski well done that man, many congratulations :-)

P.S that many roadies would scare the beejaysus out of me ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

ThinAir said:


> The worst bit was, I thought I had got it. Didn't reset my trip computer before I left, and misread it, so was gutted when I realised!
> 
> Apparently I've clocked 48 miles an hour tonight, but not sure how much credence I give to what Strava is telling me with regard to speed?


Average on segments on strava are normally pretty good, (with the odd anomaly, depends what phone or gps unit you are using), max speeds can be way off unless a speed sensor is used, though not always.
I have miscalculated many times, or I forget something is coming up and end up having to do silly mileages if I want to do it that day, but at the end of the day there is always tomorrow (well most of the time)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski = my hero!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

Ciar said:


> @Nomadski well done that man, many congratulations :-)
> 
> P.S that many roadies would scare the beejaysus out of me ;-)


That many people scares me, in fact more than 2 or 3 usually, when I did the ride in York (well it wasn't really a ride compared with those gallant guys & gal's on Sun), it was because of something I strongly believe in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2013)

One other thing, just prior to getting the deal on the gatorskins, which having got the front on yesterday, I think the roll better than the utlra sport, but that could be me, I ordered a mini pump from wiggle, inside their 5 working delivery, (though normal its 48hrs even on standard delivery) Topeak Mini DX Master Blaster Pump with Gauge in the reviews a lot of people couldn't understand the gauge well its pretty easy really, point I am getting at it got the front upto 100psi, a little difficult from 90 on but even 90 would be a reasonable get you home, the one I had to replace the one I lost could barley mange 70, however the day after I ordered it I got the gatorskins.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> One other thing, just prior to getting the deal on the gatorskins, which having got the front on yesterday, I think the roll better than the utlra sport, but that could be me, I ordered a mini pump from wiggle, inside their 5 working delivery, (though normal its 48hrs even on standard delivery) Topeak Mini DX Master Blaster Pump with Gauge in the reviews a lot of people couldn't understand the gauge well its pretty easy really, point I am getting at it got the front upto 100psi, a little difficult from 90 on but even 90 would be a reasonable get you home, the one I had to replace the one I lost could barley mange 70, however the day after I ordered it I got the gatorskins.


 
Never thought of CO2 cartridges Nigel? Bit easier than a handpump I would imagine at the psi level our tyres need to be at, and cartridges are cheap as chips. Technically cheaper!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Never thought of CO2 cartridges Nigel? Bit easier than a handpump I would imagine at the psi level our tyres need to be at, and cartridges are cheap as chips. Technically cheaper!


Hopefully wont need anything too often for a while, I did think about CO2 but dont generally have much problems until the tyres are getting on there last legs, then I just get one after another, my luck with co2 is I would get another and wouldn't have another cartridge or rather 3 punctures (you know what I mean), besides with a pump I cant check where the tube is punctured and check the tyre, you cant waste a cartridge doing that.
Besides I don't usually have a problem pumping things up,


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Fair enough, though I have carried 2 spares in my saddlebag, plus the one in the actual C02 pump handle so should have issues with running out (touch wood). That said, still not had any reason to use one yet (continues touching wood).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Fair enough, though I have carried 2 spares in my saddlebag, plus the one in the actual C02 pump handle so should have issues with running out (touch wood). That said, still not had any reason to use one yet (continues touching wood).


I know what you, are saying usually one would be enough, but you know I have no other option than to get home under my own steam, I even carry a chain tool.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know what you, as #i say usually one would be enough, but you know, and I have no other option than to get home under my own steam, I even carry a chain tool.


 
Was it yourself who purchased some tyre levers? I know its a bit late now, but there is a brilliant little multitool that has the usual array of hex keys and screwdrivers, but also has a chain tool AND a set of tyre levers built into the side? made by Topeak, called the Hexus II. (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...Folding+Tool&gclid=CLmro76C6rgCFXMgtAoduGYAsw).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Was it yourself who purchased some tyre levers? I know its a bit late now, but there is a brilliant little multitool that has the usual array of hex keys and screwdrivers, but also has a chain tool AND a set of tyre levers built into the side? made by Topeak, called the Hexus II. (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/topeak-hexus-ii-folding-tool/rp-prod47016?_$ja=tsid:46412|cgn:Topeak - Tools|cn:Chain Reaction-UK-PLA-PLA-All-DT-SE|kw:165054UK_Topeak Hexus II Folding Tool&gclid=CLmro76C6rgCFXMgtAoduGYAsw).


I know, there are quite a few, I will have a think about that one, maybe a xmas present.
I have a multi-tool from poundstretchers, thats done me a great service for the £3-4 it was, not the lightest or smallest of tools ect.., and no chain tool on it, I have a separate one that came with an Lidl tool kit from a few years ago, it how ever gave up the ghost this year, so I got an Ice Tool one from Evans about May (along with a new cassette and chain, so cost had to be kept to a minimum).


----------



## Surrey (7 Aug 2013)

Did my first ride of any kind since childhood (I am now 43) on 25th June, 16.59 miles at an average speed of 15.2 mph with 120m elevation gain. Longest ride since then was 33.15 miles at 16.5 mph with 338m total elevation done last Sunday. I know stats as I still have my Garmin from when I used to run.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

Surrey said:


> Did my first ride of any kind since childhood (I am now 43) on 25th June, 16.59 miles at an average speed of 15.2 mph with 120m elevation gain. Longest ride since then was 33.15 miles at 16.5 mph with 338m total elevation done last Sunday. I know stats as I still have my Garmin from when I used to run.


, good stats
Heres a site for to compare yourself with others in your area Strava, you can upload direct from your garmin


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2013)

Way to many posts to respond to them all, so well done to all, some good rides and speeds being achieved by everyone.

After my storming ride yesterday, really felt it today, so cut the commute back this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/72824793


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Way to many posts to respond to them all, so well done to all, some good rides and speeds being achieved by everyone.
> 
> After my storming ride yesterday, really felt it today, so cut the commute back this morning
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/72824793


Not that we can tell.


----------



## sleaver (7 Aug 2013)

I've felt like my last couple of rides have been productive.

One of my goals has been to average 25 km/p over 50k plus and I achieved that on Saturday. I've normally just tried to go all out on the flat and then struggled when the road starts going up. However on Saturday I was trying to keep more of an average speed and after one hour, I noticed I had covered 24.8k. So knowing the second half was mainly with a positive gradient I pushed on on the flat without over doing it and just told my legs to shut up when the road went up giving me an average of 25.7 km/h which I was rather chuffed at.

I also started to start getting out of the saddle a bit. I've done it before but because I was in a low gear, suddenly having 11 stone pushing down on the pedals usually made me wobble all over the place and so I didn't really do it much. This time though I stayed in a higher gear and started to get used to it. Although later on it was a whole new feeling for my legs when they were getting tired.

I know people will probably say "well of course" to keeping an average speed more and using a higher gear when getting out of the saddle but I need to make mistakes to learn 

I also passed 1000km total distance since getting my bike as well.

Plan for this weekend is building up distance unless the weather is bad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

@sleaver
Well done on your avg sp, and your 1,000Km, we all learn by discovering what works for us.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not that we can tell.


Now, there's someone for you to try and catch up with for your mileage Nigel! 

Just spent 90 minutes pulling weeds out and my back is killing me. Give me cycling any day!


----------



## electric eel (7 Aug 2013)

done 8 miles last night and took me just under 50 mins !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

electric eel said:


> done 8 miles last night and took me just under 50 mins !


, thats fine my first ride was 8.5 miles @ 9.32mph or 54mins 54's, as you get fitter you will become faster and go further, and most people in this thread have been where you are, so just keep at it.

@Mo1959, I did briefly think about it, then saw his shorter commute this morning.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> It was Box Hill.
> Who's bloody idea was it to put a load of stupid paint on a perfectly lovely smooth bit of Tarmac. Muppets.


 
Hehe that was there for the Olympics, guess to give it more identity for the cameras or something.



Iain M Norman said:


> Sorry Software Engineer brain engaged


 
Aren't you supposed to ask first if its plugged in yet? 



Hill Wimp said:


> No the red button was just concentrating on the pros. It was such a shame as to me it looked like the BBC just winged it. Personally as the first and biggest cycling event this country has ever known ( olympics aside) i think the coverage was shoddy and should have been available all day so we could see you all start etc. At one point the coverage stopped several hours in and then restarted at the very beginning.
> 
> As much as i love to watch the pros, i don't think im alone in wishing we could have seen far more of you lot and the huge effort you were all putting in for some of those charities or just for a personal challenge. To me thats what it was all about.
> 
> Hope the BBC get their act into gear next year and get rid of that dreadful background noise from outside the commentary box.


 
They have a 3 or 5 year contract for this event, so I hope they up their game. My family have already sent a complaint to the BBC (!) I would encourage everyone else to pop a little email off to BBC complaints here https://ssl.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/?reset=#anchor and let them know you were very disappointed with the coverage of the amateur sportive.

Pretty poor showing, although I guessed it would be like this as I only saw 1 motorbike cameraman all the way round, and that was on Leith Hill. I pulled a face nicely on queue.



sleaver said:


> Redhill is my local cycling club.


 
They are not far from me I don't think either. Show them the pic, was completely randomly taken by my sister.



sleaver said:


> When I went to see the Pro start on Sunday, I got to the QEOP at about 10:45 and what surprised me was that there were cyclists there with numbers on their bikes. So I can only guess that they had an early start, finished in a quick time and then got back to the park.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few of my photos from Sunday. I have got a couple of videos of the start and finish as well but I had a new camera and getting them off the memory card seems to be a bit of a challenge.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartleaveruk/sets/72157634958132887/


 
Great photos! Thanks for sharing them.



Mackem said:


> Did anyone here take one of the short cuts or know anyone who did? My interest has been sparked by a friend who started behind me, had a *very* leisurely 24 mile time then no time recorded at all for miles 45 and 55. And by Leatherhead he'd overtaken me and had a reasonably swift run in time for the last 30. You can imagine my scepticism listening to his description of suffering on the hills  I wasn't that far ahead of the Broom Wagon and I'd certainly have taken a short cut if it had been the difference between finishing and not - but I'm pretty sure I'd have been honest about it.


 
How stupid (if he has cheated) as he is only cheating himself!! 

I don't get those split times, aren't they just "estimated" from the finishing time backwards?



Iain M Norman said:


> I told my brother about the "heavy finishers medal".
> 
> He said it was nice of them to have a special medal for heavy finishers.
> 
> ...


 





Leodis said:


> Was watching the ride but got pretty bored when the pro stuff and the has been celebs. Wanted to see the huffing and puffin of joe public


 
I understand covering the Pro race in full, and obviously showing the women's thing on the Saturday, but the BBC have enough channels to cover for 4 or 5 hours the biggest cycling sportive the UK has ever seen. The BBC should do their job and find the stories from the charities worth showing, interview various people at the side of the road, get cyclists to talk to them at the feeding stations etc etc.

They just didnt want to pump the kinds of resources (journos, reporters, cameramen, support vehicles etc etc) needed to cover such a massive event. They dipped their toe in the water. ie They copped out.

I bet there were hundreds of amazing stories to tell, mix it up with highlights of the saturday events, so as to keep the flow moving.

If The Great North Run can be covered in a way where its worth watching, I'm sure cyclists traveling at up to 50mph would be pretty decent watch!

The BBC just didn't do the event justice, and we should all complain about it to them at the link I posted above. Im going to.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> I've felt like my last couple of rides have been productive.
> 
> One of my goals has been to average 25 km/p over 50k plus and I achieved that on Saturday. I've normally just tried to go all out on the flat and then struggled when the road starts going up. However on Saturday I was trying to keep more of an average speed and after one hour, I noticed I had covered 24.8k. So knowing the second half was mainly with a positive gradient I pushed on on the flat without over doing it and just told my legs to shut up when the road went up giving me an average of 25.7 km/h which I was rather chuffed at.
> 
> ...


 
I weigh just under 14st and I am always out of the saddle (when I started I was 17st and still got out of the saddle), 11 stone is nothing, you skinny bugger.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2013)

I went out this afternoon as I finished work early. I thought about doing 50+ miles but I just couldn't be bothered, that's twice now, might do it this weekend instead.

http://www.strava.com/activities/72886419


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I went out this afternoon as I finished work early. I thought about doing 50+ miles but *I just couldn't be bothered*, that's twice now, might do it this weekend instead.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/72886419


Getting a little worried about this Steve. It's been a great day here 37miles @ 16.7mph nice cad too 86rpm.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> *Getting a little worried about this Steve.* It's been a great day here 37miles @ 16.7mph nice cad too 86rpm.


 
How do you mean, me losing the drive?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2013)

Just kidding, I know what you mean some days.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2013)

I think I need something to train for, or someone to go out with. Hopefully triathlon entry for mid-September will help with motivation


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2013)

Had an appointment cancelled tonight. Do I go for a quick circuit or sit on the sofa with CC?


----------



## boybiker (7 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski Great ride report and photo's! Well done to everyone who took part. I might go in for the ballet for the 2014 ride .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2013)

Surrey said:


> Did my first ride of any kind since childhood (I am now 43) on 25th June, 16.59 miles at an average speed of 15.2 mph with 120m elevation gain. Longest ride since then was 33.15 miles at 16.5 mph with 338m total elevation done last Sunday. I know stats as I still have my Garmin from when I used to run.


 

That's really good going there.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> I've felt like my last couple of rides have been productive.
> 
> One of my goals has been to average 25 km/p over 50k plus and I achieved that on Saturday. I've normally just tried to go all out on the flat and then struggled when the road starts going up. However on Saturday I was trying to keep more of an average speed and after one hour, I noticed I had covered 24.8k. So knowing the second half was mainly with a positive gradient I pushed on on the flat without over doing it and just told my legs to shut up when the road went up giving me an average of 25.7 km/h which I was rather chuffed at.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like you are making v.good progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

boybiker said:


> @Nomadski Great ride report and photo's! Well done to everyone who took part. I might go in for the ballet for the 2014 ride .


Yes, you might look nice in a tutu.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2013)

Snuck a ride in between 'other things' this evening. 10.97 miles / 15.48 mph av' / 630' elevation. Happy with that.

I've read all the posts since yesterday and well done to everyone who is getting out there.

A jolly good evening to you all - I'm off to have some Spag' Bol' and some Good Red and then it's an evening of sitting on the Lappie doing some SEO on our website.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Snuck a ride in between 'other things' this evening. 10.97 miles / 15.48 mph av' / 630' elevation. Happy with that.
> 
> I've read all the posts since yesterday and well done to everyone who is getting out there.
> 
> A jolly good evening to you all - I'm off to have some Spag' Bol' and some Good Red and then it's an evening of sitting on the Lappie doing some SEO on our website.


Sounds good, especially the Spag Bol. I usually come home from visiting my Dad with some produce from his garden so ate enough cabbage that would probably have fed two or three tonight. If I go out tomorrow, I may well have some wind assistance.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Aug 2013)

@boybiker I don't think a unitard/tut would be very well padded


----------



## boybiker (7 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, you might look nice in a tutu.


 
I have been known to wear one. Ibiza 2012 and it was a UV green one ....


----------



## electric eel (7 Aug 2013)

done15 k today in about 53 mins. not sure on average speed but probably 14/16 km. 2 days in a row probably 2 much. id like 2 do 3 rides aweek going into autumn winter as then id be lucky to get once aweek. better that than nowt. heres hoping i keep at it and improve.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Had an appointment cancelled tonight. Do I go for a quick circuit or sit on the sofa with CC?


 
CIRCUIT THEN CC!


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Have I undone all the miles I did on Sunday?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Have I undone all the miles I did on Sunday?


Oh wow, that looks amazing


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh wow, that looks amazing


 
Cream, chocolate brownies, strawberry, chocolate and vanilla ice cream, marshmallows, strawberries and chocolate and strawberry sauce.

It was for 2 people.

Took 17 minutes for us to devour.

It was called the Lollapalooza.

I'm already regretting it.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Cream, chocolate brownies, strawberry, chocolate and vanilla ice cream, marshmallows, strawberries and chocolate and strawberry sauce.
> 
> It was for 2 people.
> 
> ...


50 miles tomorrow to work it off?


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Cream, chocolate brownies, strawberry, chocolate and vanilla ice cream, marshmallows, strawberries and chocolate and strawberry sauce.
> 
> It was for 2 people.
> 
> ...


 
On the plus side, one of your five-a-day!!


----------



## stevey (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Have I undone all the miles I did on Sunday?


 
Jesus dude you wont be able to move, deserved though me thinks


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> 50 miles tomorrow to work it off?


 
Can night miles count as two?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Can night miles count as two?


Oh, alright then. If you leave now you might make it back before it is dark.


----------



## stevey (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Can night miles count as two?


 

A lot of night miles to do then


----------



## DaveyM (7 Aug 2013)

Went out to test the legs a bit after the big weekend. I am glad to say that the legs felt fine without too much effort managed a reasonable (for me) time.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> CIRCUIT THEN CC!


 
Oops, too late - hey ho, chat with the folks, totting up sponsorship, smurfin' and surfin', and CCing. Now drinking wine and I DID go out yesterday!


----------



## Smotyn (7 Aug 2013)

Well after a very sporadic couple of weeks I have managed to actually ride to work two days running. It's only 3.25 miles and that's going a longer way round as is only 2.25 miles for the shortest route but am managing an average of between 11.6 &12.1 mph which for me feels like a huge improvement. I have sussed out an hopefully longer route for the way home but have been thwarted both nights now as have had to get home quick as been late leaving. Will try again tomorrow should like to be able to get up to at least ten miles a day. 

Well done all for the London ride and agree the coverage was pants for the amateurs.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Aug 2013)

Smotyn said:


> Well after a very sporadic couple of weeks I have managed to actually ride to work two days running. It's only 3.25 miles and that's going a longer way round as is only 2.25 miles for the shortest route but am managing an average of between 11.6 &12.1 mph which for me feels like a huge improvement. I have sussed out an hopefully longer route for the way home but have been thwarted both nights now as have had to get home quick as been late leaving. Will try again tomorrow should like to be able to get up to at least ten miles a day.
> 
> Well done all for the London ride and agree the coverage was pants for the amateurs.


 
Good stuff, this taking the long way round does get addictive though (in a good way)


----------



## Bawheidbob (8 Aug 2013)

Well not much progress - I was kinda nervous about having my bike delivered but I wanted the challenge of putting it together myself so at least I had some understanding of it.
I would have thought these things would have had instructions.
Hopefully I will figure it out.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2013)

Bawheidbob said:


> Well not much progress - I was kinda nervous about having my bike delivered but I wanted the challenge of putting it together myself so at least I had some understanding of it.
> I would have thought these things would have had instructions.
> Hopefully I will figure it out.


Usually reasonably straightforward. Hopefully just be the handlebars to either attach or maybe just straighten up if they are already attached. Fit saddle and pedals too normally. Sometimes they supply a basic pedal spanner and the relevant allen keys. I'm sure if you post up here if you have any problems, someone will talk you through it. 

Enjoy your new bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2013)

Well after passing 8,000 miles in total the other day, I am still behind Mo today having just passed 5,000 mile, Well done Mo on getting passed 5,000 miles before me. The best part of todays ride was managing to do a local clubs TT in under 30 mins (26:32 8.1 miles @ 18.3mph), I am still a long way down the list though.
To those that have joined in recent weeks I don't ride an expensive bike, it cost £300 in 2008, but I didn't start seriously till June 2012 and I really didn't know much apart from what I had from my youth. The bike has had quite a bit spent on it mainly tyres chains cassettes as they have worn out, saddle, bars and stem (the last two because I stripped a thread in the old stem, and the new was a different size for the bars) the new bars are also better position wise, as I say its still a cheap bike compared with some, but I can now turn in avg speeds that are as good as some on much more expensive bikes.
So when you hear so much about equipment, its not the main factor, just get out ride as often as you feel you can, to improve put some effort in (doesn't have to be every ride), and you will look back and think it's been a difficult lerning curve but the rewards both health wise and the ability to go where you want under your own steam is one of the best feelings about cycling I think.

Guys can I leave the thread now.


----------



## Nomadski (8 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well after passing 8,000 miles in total the other, I am still behind Mo today having just passed 5,000 mile, Well done Mo on getting passed 5,000 miles before me. The best part of todays ride was managing to do a local clubs TT in under 30 mins (26:32 8.1 miles @ 18.3mph), I am still a long way down the list though.
> To those that have joined in recent weeks I don't ride an expensive bike, it cost £300 in 2008, but I didn't start seriously till June 2012 and I really didn't know much apart from what I had from my youth. The bike has had quite a bit spent on it mainly tyres chains cassettes as they have worn out, saddle, bars and stem (the last two because I stripped a thread in the old stem, and the new was a different size for the bars) the new bars are also better position wise, as I say its still a cheap bike compared with some, but I can now turn in avg speeds that are as good as some on much more expensive bikes.
> So when you hear so much about equipment, its not the main factor, just get out ride as often as you feel you can, to improve put some effort in (doesn't have to be every ride), and you will look back and think it's been a difficult lerning curve but the rewards both health wise and the ability to go where you want under your own steam is one of the best feelings about cycling I think.
> 
> Guys can I leave the thread now.


 
Well done Nigel, and sorry, the door is one way only.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Well done Nigel, and sorry, the door is one way only.


Dam stuck here then.


----------



## Ciar (8 Aug 2013)

Did my first commute yesterday, what fun it was normal sort of times, going in avg around 14.5-15mph and time 35 odd minutes for 9.2m, going home decent time again 37 odd minutes similar sort of speed but with a headwind from work to the front doorstep.

now onto the fun part, riding along stratford broadway in the cycle lane, about 10 metres from a set of lights, out of nowhere comes this guy on a big powerful motorbike, i reckon if i hadn't been slowing down i would have been hit, luckily i was because this fkin tool, cut into the lane at about 30 miles an hour, only to stop at the lights as they were red, shock horror he was riding with an L plate.

next fun section, greenman roundabout, i went under and used the cycle lane, to drop back into the road to head past the vets at the top of herman hill wanstead, a nice red 66 bus driver, decided that being within 0.5 of a metre of me and pushing me toward the curb was acceptable, but when he got to the lights further down the road and had to stop, he didn't have the balls to talk to me.

all in all starting to think i need to post my newbie posts in the commuter chat ;-)


----------



## morrisman (8 Aug 2013)

Went out today to poster a pun for the morris men, turned out of Weston Turville and saw a bloke on a road bike about 50 yards off heading same way as me. So kind of expected him to cruise past shortly after so put on a bit of a spurt, he was still there 2 miles later, when I slowed for a roundabout he went past and I managed to stay with him for a further two miles, upped my average speed no end. Finally parted when I turned off.


----------



## Biggler (8 Aug 2013)

Well my newbie progress has taken a hit, literally. I was rear ended, in my car, last night right when I was planning to go out for a longer ride after a few days off recovering.

Now my neck aches and lower back hurts when i lean over my desk, only very slight pain though. I am worried about getting back on my bike especially as i'll be in a position learning forward like I am leaning over my desk. I'll have to have another few days 'resting' grr!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> Well my newbie progress has taken a hit, literally. I was rear ended, in my car, last night right when I was planning to go out for a longer ride after a few days off recovering.
> 
> Now my neck aches and lower back hurts when i lean over my desk, only very slight pain though. I am worried about getting back on my bike especially as i'll be in a position learning forward like I am leaning over my desk. I'll have to have another few days 'resting' grr!


I hope you reported this, and have been in touch with the insurance, the O.H. suffered a similar shunt a while back and still suffers.


----------



## Biggler (8 Aug 2013)

Police, ambulance, fire engine were all on scene.. everyone 'fine' in as much as checked out in the ambulance and didn't need further treatment. I've definitely been in touch with insurers.. just waiting to hear any news really.

Does anyone have any idea how long you usually wait to hear anything? I guess that depends on how cooperative everyone is doesn't it?


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Aug 2013)

Its not just me that's experiencing silly season on the roads then!

My last 4 rides have all included some kind of altercation with a motorist including the dope today who still overtook me despite me slowing down for a junction which was 20 meters away & a donkey 10 meters away! Anyway, said donkey then wandered in front of her car so on went her brakes & I carried on merrily with a little smile as I went past them both. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/73118353

Keep safe out there boys & girls...


----------



## Ivan (8 Aug 2013)

So I found an old bike, should do until I get myself a new one.
First ride I did with it, about two weeks ago:
http://www.strava.com/activities/68944721

And today:
http://www.strava.com/activities/73143046

Front gear shifter doesn't work, stuck on second gear, so climbing is a PITA :/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2013)

What you have to remember is there are generally more better drivers than bad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2013)

Ivan, take it to the local bike shop (LBS).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> Well my newbie progress has taken a hit, literally. I was rear ended, in my car, last night right when I was planning to go out for a longer ride after a few days off recovering.
> 
> Now my neck aches and lower back hurts when i lean over my desk, only very slight pain though. I am worried about getting back on my bike especially as i'll be in a position learning forward like I am leaning over my desk. I'll have to have another few days 'resting' grr!


 

Not good - hope you recover soon.

Hope insurance sorts you a new bike asap.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2013)

After everything else this week, today is the anniversary of the very first gps track I made.
http://app.strava.com/activities/17076457
9.4 miles at 12mph
8/8/2012
This was last week, and includes the above.
http://app.strava.com/activities/70974833
33.8 miles @ 15.9mph (though I did have a puncture)


----------



## y2blade (8 Aug 2013)

New route tonight, 10miles VERY hilly.

Felt great.


----------



## Ciar (8 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> Police, ambulance, fire engine were all on scene.. everyone 'fine' in as much as checked out in the ambulance and didn't need further treatment. I've definitely been in touch with insurers.. just waiting to hear any news really.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long you usually wait to hear anything? I guess that depends on how cooperative everyone is doesn't it?



Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## Ciar (8 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Its not just me that's experiencing silly season on the roads then!
> 
> My last 4 rides have all included some kind of altercation with a motorist including the dope today who still overtook me despite me slowing down for a junction which was 20 meters away & a donkey 10 meters away! Anyway, said donkey then wandered in front of her car so on went her brakes & I carried on merrily with a little smile as I went past them both.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73118353
> ...



I was thinking just that last two weeks my close encounters have definitely gone up, must be the heat people in a rush so they don't miss it, even the rlj crew are speeding up ;-)


----------



## Smotyn (8 Aug 2013)

RODE 6.07 MI ON 08/08/2013

6.07miDistance 32:49Duration 11.1mi/hAvg Speed

This is what I managed this evening was a lovely nice quiet pootle home a lot less stressful than my usual shorter route.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2013)

Smotyn said:


> RODE 6.07 MI ON 08/08/2013
> 
> 6.07miDistance 32:49Duration 11.1mi/hAvg Speed
> 
> This is what I managed this evening was a lovely nice quiet pootle home a lot less stressful than my usual shorter route.


 

Keep at it - keep us posted too!


----------



## SWSteve (8 Aug 2013)

Woke up late (again) this is the second time in a month, I'm not happy to be honest - some days I sleep straight through my alarm...this was one of those days.

Really enjoyed the cycle in, calm and quiet. I had to push to get to work, but there wasn't much in the way of traffic so I wasn't too pressured on the roads

Unfortunately the same cannot be said for the return leg, I set off and the lights were all against me. After this I had to deal with mammoth levels of traffic, at times moving to the outside lane of a dual carriage way and having to filter between the traffic and the curb in the middle. This then led to the cars trying to arrange parking for the Bristol Balloon Fiesta, which was one of the worst moments I've had when trying to cycle through Long Ashton.
Later in LA I had a car in front of me that was being cautious when passing oncoming traffic due to parked cars...he then decided to just pull in by the side of the road, and then start moving again, and then decided to pull into a car park. I spotted his window was open so I shouted as I cycled past "You can use your indicators sometimes" as he didn't signal for any of the stopping/turning in (the car park entrance is perpendicular to the course of the road). This really hacked me off.
Luckily the evening involved a return to the fiesta, and a good evening was had by all attending

To work: http://www.strava.com/activities/73067530
Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/73147561


----------



## RWright (9 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Woke up late (again) this is the second time in a month, I'm not happy to be honest - some days I sleep straight through my alarm...this was one of those days.
> 
> Really enjoyed the cycle in, calm and quiet. I had to push to get to work, but there wasn't much in the way of traffic so I wasn't too pressured on the roads
> 
> ...


 
Did you go for a balloon ride? I would like to try that sometime...if I had a parachute of course.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Did you go for a balloon ride? I would like to try that sometime...if I had a parachute of course.


 
No, it was for this mainly but there's also a 'night glow' where balloons all light up in/out of time with music. I'll send some more links later if i have any


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After everything else this week, today is the anniversary of the very first gps track I made.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/17076457
> 9.4 miles at 12mph
> 8/8/2012
> ...


 
This post made me look at my first, on the 12th August 2012 - 9.2 miles @ av 6.2mph, top speed 11.1mph.  No, I wasn't running. http://www.strava.com/activities/29987685

Went for a night ride, attempted return to Stratford aborted when Garmin tried to send us on a suicidal trip down the Rotherhithe Tunnel. Ended up going across the very pretty Tower Bridge and getting slightly lost. Nice cuppa in Waterloo followed by more straightforward return trip home.

http://www.strava.com/activities/73246580


----------



## Ciar (9 Aug 2013)

Second commute in today, checked ye olde weather app it was going to rain, i got about 2 minutes down the road and the findus cod in batter sauce came out for it's inaugaral ride and did it rain, in all honesty apart from the salt sting and slight head wind i enjoyed the ride, i think due to it being wet i made it a leisurely ride into work and took it easy.

so around 40 minutes and avg speed 13mph but kept the cadence up in the 60's.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

Ciar said:


> Second commute in today, checked ye olde weather app it was going to rain, i got about 2 minutes down the road and the findus cod in batter sauce came out for it's inaugaral ride and did it rain, in all honesty apart from the salt sting and slight head wind i enjoyed the ride, i think due to it being wet i made it a leisurely ride into work and took it easy.
> 
> so around 40 minutes and avg speed 13mph but kept the cadence up in the 60's.


Rain tends to put people off till they have tried, once you've tried it it's not so bad, mind you I am still not keen on setting off in the rain.


----------



## Ciar (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Rain tends to put people off till they have tried, once you've tried it it's not so bad, mind you I am still not keen on setting off in the rain.


 
I wasn't sure myself but i started so there was no turning back, i think i would actually prefer it to have started then your already dressed for the occasion


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Rain tends to put people off till they have tried, once you've tried it it's not so bad, mind you I am still not keen on setting off in the rain.


At least it is warm rain just now 
Was very overcast here this morning and a steady drizzle and, to be honest, I couldn't be bothered going far anyway. Just a quick zoom round one of my little loops. At least it keeps the legs turning over I suppose.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2013)

Re the rain, you can only get so wet, the biggest pain is getting all your kit dry if you are commuting.


----------



## bororider (9 Aug 2013)

I done 15 miles in the rain this morning. I love it when its raining and my tyres seem to hold up ok.


----------



## JoeyB (9 Aug 2013)

Having just changed the wife's MTB tyres from knobbly to slick, I took her out for her first ride today and she managed the full 14 mile route. Really impressed as previous attempts to cycle together ended in her being knackered after literally 200 metres!

Next step is to get a baby seat and take our little girl out too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Having just changed the wife's MTB tyres from knobbly to slick, I took her out for her first ride today and she managed the full 14 mile route. Really impressed as previous attempts to cycle together ended in her being knackered after literally 200 metres!
> 
> Next step is to get a baby seat and take our little girl out too.


 
When I go out riding with our lass, I just sit behind her and let her go at her own pace, have quite quickly got her up to 25 miles, does take us 2.5 hours though, but I do get a cup of coffee and a biscuit half way round.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Re the rain, you can only get so wet, the biggest pain is getting all your kit dry if you are commuting.


I can understand that, but I think the reference was to general cycling, though I might be wrong.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

Well just when I had though I had reached the limit with my bike I go and get 20 p.b's
Really two rides, but as I didn't go home I will give the total as well, I was aided by the wind a little on some, but not hindered by it so much on some others.
First ride 28.4miles @ 17mph, 1082ft, 38ft/mile
http://app.strava.com/activities/73361730#1447810116
This was wind assisted
http://app.strava.com/activities/73361730#1447810370
quite a few others.
The 2nd ride 12.7 miles @15.7mph 688ft 46.87ft/mile so a little slower.
Though pleased with this http://app.strava.com/activities/73361730#1447810210 aim now to get it sub 10 mins

Total for the day 43.1 miles @ 16.51mph 1770ft 41.08ft/mile.

Chuffed as punch to be honest with you.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When I go out riding with our lass, I just sit behind her and let her go at her own pace, have quite quickly got her up to 25 miles, does take us 2.5 hours though, but I do get a cup of coffee and a biscuit half way round.


 
Be honest, you just want her to do all the hard work! 




Supersuperleeds said:


> Re the rain, you can only get so wet, the biggest pain is getting all your kit dry if you are commuting.


 
For me, the biggest pain would be having to take the saddle off and turn the bike upside down to drain the bottom bracket of water!

Had a little pop up to Evans to get a chain checker tool. Found chain has passed the 50% mark, but not yet 75% which would have said me buying a new chain right now....if I hadn't already ordered one last night! Ah well, going to need it sometime.

Got 2 PB's which was surprising.

http://app.strava.com/activities/73386626#

#4milesislessthanmyfirstrideayearagolol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski
Not surprised after all those miles on Sunday. Suppose another tool to buy.

Edit cheaper to buy a new chain twice, but then my bike is cheap.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well after passing 8,000 miles in total the other day, I am still behind Mo today having just passed 5,000 mile, Well done Mo on getting passed 5,000 miles before me. The best part of todays ride was managing to do a local clubs TT in under 30 mins (26:32 8.1 miles @ 18.3mph), I am still a long way down the list though.
> To those that have joined in recent weeks I don't ride an expensive bike, it cost £300 in 2008, but I didn't start seriously till June 2012 and I really didn't know much apart from what I had from my youth. The bike has had quite a bit spent on it mainly tyres chains cassettes as they have worn out, saddle, bars and stem (the last two because I stripped a thread in the old stem, and the new was a different size for the bars) the new bars are also better position wise, as I say its still a cheap bike compared with some, but I can now turn in avg speeds that are as good as some on much more expensive bikes.
> So when you hear so much about equipment, its not the main factor, just get out ride as often as you feel you can, to improve put some effort in (doesn't have to be every ride), and you will look back and think it's been a difficult lerning curve but the rewards both health wise and the ability to go where you want under your own steam is one of the best feelings about cycling I think.
> 
> Guys can I leave the thread now.


 


Well said that man and no you can't leave. Where would us newbies be without you grounding sense and careful explanations of confusing things likes gears and chains etc. When we get bashed on the pro site for trying to inject a sense of humour ( don't do it, they don't have one) we need a safe haven to retreat to. Your tips and threads are priceless to us that need them.

How about you being called the Ultra Newbie, or Newbie with knowledge or The Wise Newbie ?


----------



## RWright (9 Aug 2013)

I got my CC one year alert today.  Y'all have put up with me for a year. I know, it probably seems like forever. 

The forums here and this thread in particular have been a great aid in getting me through a year that has been very beneficial for me. A year ago my weight was much higher than I realized and my blood pressure was crazy high, they wanted to put me in the hospital until my BP was somewhat under control.  I would not agree to that but I knew it was time to make some changes. In the past year I have got my blood pressure back to reasonable levels and am in much better shape now. I am now just taking an aspirin and one other pill daily, down from about 4 different medications about a year ago. I hope to even get off the other pill eventually. I have also lost 4 stone 9 lbs. since last August. I hope to lose more too.

I started logging some rides about a year ago as well. I started out averaging 10 to 12 mph and was doing around 10 miles most of the time. I had done some riding about a year before that but had stopped as soon as the weather started getting cool. The forums here really helped motivate me when the cool weather rolled around this past year. Another big motivation was seeing the progress of others that had started a little before and about the same time as I had. There were a lot of times I probably would not have gotten out if I had not seen them going out in even colder and wetter conditions. It was tough some days but unless I was coming down with a cold or something, I almost always felt better after I rode, well besides cold fingers when I chose the wrong glove for the ride, and almost making my nose raw from having to blow it so much when I was riding out in the cold. Maybe I will buy some softer paper towels this year. 

Right now I have no current goals other than keep doing what I have been doing until maybe the end of this year. Just getting miles in on the bike and a little walking and a little free weight lifting to keep the upper body toned. I am starting to explore some condition programs for riding faster and longer but that is not an immediate priority, it may never be but I know how I am.  Just riding will increase your speed and stamina so I am going to go with that plan for a little while longer. I think I can put up solo rides of about 15 mph over reasonable elevations about any time I want to now so I am happy with that, just going to ride and enjoy the scenery mostly for now but I do know I will get the urge to see what I can do now and then. I feel sure I will do some faster pace rides and longer distances along the way too, whenever I feel like it will be fun. 

Just wanted to tell everyone thanks for the motivation and help during my first year here.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Aug 2013)

Yeah we are all coming up to one year then, my trophy awarded today as well.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I got my CC one year alert today.  Y'all have put up with me for a year. I know, it probably seems like forever.
> 
> The forums here and this thread in particular have been a great aid in getting me through a year that has been very beneficial for me. A year ago my weight was much higher than I realized and my blood pressure was crazy high, they wanted to put me in the hospital until my BP was somewhat under control.  I would not agree to that but I knew it was time to make some changes. In the past year I have got my blood pressure back to reasonable levels and am in much better shape now. I am now just taking an aspirin and one other pill daily, down from about 4 different medications about a year ago. I hope to even get off the other pill eventually. I have also lost 4 stone 9 lbs. since last August. I hope to lose more too.
> 
> ...


 
Great story @RWright and I'm sure a lot of people in this thread will relate to different parts of it. As I bet some of the newblood newbies coming in will get some inspiration from it too. Its never about how far or how fast in this thread, which is what makes it so good, its about getting out and doing it, for whatever reasons you have. May be general fitness, health recovery, entertainment, or training for more serious events, all good and valid reasons for going out on your bike, and wether its 5 miles @10mph or 50 miles @18mph its all good.

I certainly appreciate your comments about motivation from this thread, its normally guilt that sweeps over me when I read about @Nigelnaturist or @Mo1959 going out when its crazy cold! Have been out there myself last winter, at least with the knowledge I'm not alone in doing it!

My wife has high BP so this is another little feather in the hat for getting the idea of cycling round to her. It is working, but finding it very difficult to find not too expensive bikes which have 14"/35cm frames (she is only 5ft tall).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah we are all coming up to one year then, my trophy awarded today as well.


And look at what you have lost in weight Brian, well done I remember when first got under 20st how happy you seemed to be, and likewise @RWright, both incredible testimony to what cycling can do for you, I had different goals to get to and maintain an avg 15mph, (which at some points seemed ever so far away) so I could take my camera kit out, it never really happened, cycling sort of took over.
Like Rocky said the inspiration in this thread alone helped me, one of the most enjoyable things was watching @Mo1959 creep up on me on mycyclinglog and not being able to do a dam thing about it, another amazing achievement.
We all get bouts of what am I doing especially if you are doing high mileages, the one thing I found is it's ok to take some time out (not to long though), I have always come back stronger and fitter for the rest.
Those of us that have been in this thread from the outset can all relate to the improvements its made to our health, and the damage to our pockets.
I can't forget Chris (@Supersuperleeds) I am not sure at which you came in, but the mileage you do is outstanding, one of the highest in the whole of CC.
And not forgetting all those that signed up and have complete events (be it for a charity or your own goals), there have been some amazing (life changing ) stories over this last year.
However one person seems to missing James (@Typhon) who created this thread, unless I have missed something.

So to all the newbies that have joined this thread, just ride what you have, your own direction will take you where you need to go in cycling, dont get hung up on kit (though padded shorts are a must have), it's the cycling thats important.
Sorry to rabbit on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Great story @RWright and I'm sure a lot of people in this thread will relate to different parts of it. As I bet some of the newblood newbies coming in will get some inspiration from it too. Its never about how far or how fast in this thread, which is what makes it so good, its about getting out and doing it, for whatever reasons you have. May be general fitness, health recovery, entertainment, or training for more serious events, all good and valid reasons for going out on your bike, and wether its 5 miles @10mph or 50 miles @18mph its all good.
> 
> I certainly appreciate your comments about motivation from this thread, its normally guilt that sweeps over me when I read about @Nigelnaturist or @Mo1959 going out when its *crazy cold*! Have been out there myself last winter, at least with the knowledge I'm not alone in doing it!
> 
> My wife has high BP so this is another little feather in the hat for getting the idea of cycling round to her. It is working, but finding it very difficult to find not too expensive bikes which have 14"/35cm frames (she is only 5ft tall).


Forgot about that.
I wish my O.H. would, but alas she has no interest at all, though she has stopped taking the mick, after the winter about being a fair weather cyclist, neoprene over shoes this year I think, I got some of the Aldi overshoes, so if ever gets as cold as last year, hopefully my feet wont be quite the blocks of ice they were last.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And look at what you have lost in weight Brian, well done I remember when first got under 20st how happy you seemed to be, and likewise @RWright, both incredible testimony to what cycling can do for you, I had different goals to get to and maintain an avg 15mph, (which at some points seemed ever so far away) so I could take my camera kit out, it never really happened, cycling sort of took over.
> Like Rocky said the inspiration in this thread alone helped me, one of the most enjoyable things was watching @Mo1959 creep up on me on mycyclinglog and not being able to do a dam thing about it, another amazing achievement.
> We all get bouts of what am I doing especially if you are doing high mileages, the one thing I found is it's ok to take some time out (not to long though), I have always come back stronger and fitter for the rest.
> Those of us that have been in this thread from the outset can all relate to the improvements its made to our health, and the damage to our pockets.
> ...


 
Cheers Nigel. My first logged ride on mycyclelog is 24th November last year, so I guess I joined around then. I may do high mileage, but compared to a lot on here, the rides are pretty flat. Joining this place and particularly this thread has really kept me going.


----------



## fivepence (9 Aug 2013)

A trip out into the unknown this evening , not even been on these roads by car so didn't know what to expect, ended up baulking at some of the hills due to their grade and length and stopping for a break, tho i ll be back in next day or so to properly conquer

http://www.strava.com/activities/73415124


----------



## eevvee (9 Aug 2013)

I have not yet reached the 1 year milestone (is that the correct word?) but I too find much inspiration in the posts/rides of Nigel, Mo, Nomadski et al. A great thread which I enjoy following.

My first attempt at a 50 mile ride tomorrow.......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2013)

fivepence said:


> A trip out into the unknown this evening , not even been on these roads by car so didn't know what to expect, ended up baulking at some of the hills due to their grade and length and stopping for a break, tho i ll be back in next day or so to properly conquer
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73415124


There are a few in it right enough, a good avg considering the terrain.



eevvee said:


> I have not yet reached the 1 year milestone (is that the correct word?) but I too find much inspiration in the posts/rides of Nigel, Mo, Nomadski et al. A great thread which I enjoy following.
> 
> My first attempt at a 50 mile ride tomorrow.......


All the best, just take it steady and hope to hear about it tomorrow.
@Supersuperleeds
The flat has its problems over distances, you have to constantly work at it, at least with a bit of climbing you do get some respite.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And look at what you have lost in weight Brian, well done I remember when first got under 20st how happy you seemed to be


Cheers Nigel, I am still very happy having lost three and a half stone in a year! 
I don't get out as much as I would like at the moment as its our busiest time of the year and school holidays as well.

Bring on the next year fellow Newbies!


----------



## JoeyB (9 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When I go out riding with our lass, I just sit behind her and let her go at her own pace, have quite quickly got her up to 25 miles, does take us 2.5 hours though, but I do get a cup of coffee and a biscuit half way round.



Yep I put her at the front for most of the ride but when the wind picked up a little i got her to tuck in behind me. I also benefitted from a cooked breakfast and coffee on the seafront half way round. Always good!


----------



## fivepence (9 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There are a few in it right enough, a good avg considering the terrain.


 
Yeah speedwise it wasn't so bad , been a bit guilty of too many flatish kilometers lately.
A weekend in the hills and have a pop at the CAT3 at Mow Cop which just off the route in prep for the Tour ride Stoke on Trent on Sep 1 is needed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

fivepence said:


> Yeah speedwise it wasn't so bad , been a bit guilty of too many flatish kilometers lately.
> A weekend in the hills and have a pop at the CAT3 at Mow Cop which just off the route in prep for the Tour ride Stoke on Trent on Sep 1 is needed.


Me too, but I have been working at getting my cadence up, quite happy upto a 100, just need to work on the endurance.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Me too, but I have been working at getting my cadence up, quite happy upto a 100, just need to work on the endurance.


Whatever you are doing it seems to be working! 

Unlike me, who is currently struggling big time and actually slowing down again. Felt like I was working incredibly hard this morning and still didn't even reach an average of 15mph. It actually felt easier a couple of months ago.

I think I'll be celebrating my first year of cycling by giving up if I don't start feeling a bit better. Even wondering about my diet. I eat lots of carbs but really not much protein. Maybe need some more to help with recovery? Who knows.


----------



## Kies (10 Aug 2013)

Stop looking at your average speed. We all have times when it feels like hard work, but the more you cycle, the better you will be at it.


----------



## fivepence (10 Aug 2013)

Much better run this morning , pretty chuffed at been able make it up the hills that defeated me yesterday 

http://www.strava.com/activities/73512667


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Whatever you are doing it seems to be working!
> 
> Unlike me, who is currently struggling big time and actually slowing down again. Felt like I was working incredibly hard this morning and still didn't even reach an average of 15mph. It actually felt easier a couple of months ago.
> 
> I think I'll be celebrating my first year of cycling by giving up if I don't start feeling a bit better. Even wondering about my diet. I eat lots of carbs but really not much protein. Maybe need some more to help with recovery? Who knows.


As Kies says Mo we go through good and bad periods, I also think the elevation per mile is playing a part as well, its down on what really is a norm for me, though the elevation gained each day is on average more, but because of the increased distance the ft/mile is down, however the ride/s for each day are slightly more difficult per day, but per mile less.
I also know what you climb is more difficult than what I do. I keep telling you Mo when I feel like you do I take some serious days off, and come back really refreshed and with new enthusiasm, you really dont lose to much over the course of 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

fivepence said:


> Much better run this morning , pretty chuffed at been able make it up the hills that defeated me yesterday
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73512667


Well done, thats really good to hear, a good speed on those CAT4's as well.


----------



## eevvee (10 Aug 2013)

My first 50 today, alarm sounds and it's 5am, a genourous helping of porridge and leaving the house at 6am.

Temperature just right and the wind according to the met office would be around 7 to 9mph so the Gods were being kind to me. Cycling through the county of Angus at this time on a Saturday morning was great, very few cars and great scenery. There was a stretch of about 15 miles I had not cycled before so one or two of the "climbs" had me gasping for breath, then a longish slow "climb" out of Arbroath heading to Montrose to finish with a descent.

I did a lot better than I had expected and was pleased with the results, back in the house just before 9am.

http://www.strava.com/activities/73504040

Just need to apply rule 5 and be ready for the months ahead where the weather and winds will not be so kind.


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Aug 2013)

Nice ride @eevvee, & a cracking speed too!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

eevvee said:


> Just need to apply rule 5 and be ready for the months ahead where the weather and winds will not be so kind.


You averaged better than I normally do.
I bet you and Mo could meet up at Coupar Angus, the way you two can ride.
You will get used to the winds and temps down to 4 or 5C or fine if prepared, the biggest problem is ice on untreated roads, as Mo will remember from last year, mind I think that was more just the amount of snow there was in her area.


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Aug 2013)

My longest solo ride:
http://www.strava.com/activities/73523788#achievements

I cant wait to get my road bike now - hard work the last 10 miles - especially all the traffic coming home.
Need to find some bigger hills also!!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> My longest solo ride:
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73523788#achievements
> 
> I cant wait to get my road bike now - hard work the last 10 miles - especially all the traffic coming home.
> Need to find some bigger hills also!!!!


Have you deleted it as I can't see it


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Aug 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/73539394
It's my Birthday!! so far only managed a small ride inbetween family visits...hopefully have some nice photo's latter


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/73539394
> It's my Birthday!! so far only managed a small ride inbetween family visits...hopefully have some nice photo's latter


Happy birthday Andy. All the best.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)




----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2013)

Happy Birthday @AndyPeace


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2013)

Cycled to work today to try and avoid traffic getting to work/home due to Balloons.
In: http://www.strava.com/activities/73498588
Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/73540759

On the way in I ended up racing the clock to try and gt there in 30 mins, I was happy as this was on 'cold legs' as I just jumped on the bike and was pushing from about 5 mins in. At one point both myself and a fellow cyclist were giving way to each other, he ended up having a moment and fell into a bush, I had my hand on a bollard so I felt like a major t*** for causing it.

On the way home I managed to scalp a motorbike!!!!111!! He may have been stuck in slow moving traffic, and I might have been filtering between the two lanes, but I certainly passed him.

Off to help dad move a motorbike(maybe) and I have arranged a decent 50ish mile ride with someone from work for tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to cycling with someone else for a change


----------



## Rustybucket (10 Aug 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/73523788 - should be there... I hope it is anyway!


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2013)

Rustybucket said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/73523788 - should be there... I hope it is anyway!


 
Great ride! Well done


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2013)

@AndyPeace Happy Birthday. Hope you have a great day of celebrations with lots of


----------



## boybiker (10 Aug 2013)

@AndyPeace Happy birthday .

I have got a new job which I start next month and cant wait! I will have more time for cycling then although I had someone come into me the other week so my front wheel needs truing again. I can only get to my LBS at weekends and they are always busy so it will be a whole week before I can pick it up ATM. I need it to get to work until next month so it will have to wait until then. I have got it so the wheel isnt hitting the brakes and its getting me fitter quicker .


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

Prepare yourselves .....

I have just fallen in a bed of pricks !!!

Just done a nice 25 miles. All went smoothly, lovely sights, nice drivers and cyclist and didn't frighten a single horse or even eat a fly pie. At 24.9999 miles i turned the corner to see my car .... and put my brain in neutral. I rode up onto the pavement towards my car ( very short distance) got level with the car which is was on my left hand side and failed to remember to unclip  and promptly fell into a huge rosebush.

The lovely lady owner who had seen it all from her kitchen window rushed out and helped me. On the other side of the road a bit further up was a friend of mine mowing the front lawn who had spotted me as i rode up the road and was on her way over to speak to me. My fall from grace was described as spectacular slow motion.

Once i had extracted myself from the pedals and righted myself the owner made me a lovely cup of tea. I felt so guilty as the rose bush now has a bit of a dent in it. My friend did help to pick all the prickles out of my right side but had to stop because she was laughing so much at me having fallen in a bed of pricks. 

It took a slice of cake to make me see the funny side.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

eevvee said:


> I have not yet reached the 1 year milestone (is that the correct word?) but I too find much inspiration in the posts/rides of Nigel, Mo, Nomadski et al. A great thread which I enjoy following.
> 
> My first attempt at a 50 mile ride tomorrow.......


 

Good luck and most importantly enjoy it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @AndyPeace Happy Birthday. Hope you have a great day of celebrations with lots of


 


Think he must be out on his new bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2013)

@Hill Wimp I clicked like which I suppose I shouldn't have, but once I realised you were ok I'm afraid I had a little chuckle because you made it sound quite funny.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Hill Wimp I clicked like which I suppose I shouldn't have, but once I realised you were ok I'm afraid I had a little chuckle because you made it sound quite funny.


 

It wasn't initially but my friend and the house owner both described it so well to me and said it was so surreal . I was laughing quite quickly though. It was very blond doh! moment.


----------



## eevvee (10 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good luck and most importantly enjoy it.



Thank you Queenie, yes I did enjoy it - I think having favourable weather conditions helped a lot. Similar conditions are forecast for tomorrow morning - maybe just go for 30 or 40 mile ride though.

Hope you are well recovered from your bed of pricks experience.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2013)

@Hill Wimp
I am not saying anything about the terminology. I invariable get things wrong.
Nice to know your ok though


----------



## eevvee (10 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes, Nice ride, & a cracking speed too!! [/quote]

Thank you - to be honest the speed was a surprise, I thought I would be at least a couple of mph slower, however it was very much enjoyed


----------



## stevey (10 Aug 2013)

eevvee said:


> I have not yet reached the 1 year milestone (is that the correct word?) but I too find much inspiration in the posts/rides of Nigel, Mo, Nomadski et al. A great thread which I enjoy following.
> 
> My first attempt at a 50 mile ride tomorrow.......


 
Same here will be 1 year in jan (its gone quick) having tried other cycling forums no names mentioned  found them to be mainly full of Ars***es. 

Found this place what a revalation friendly,funny and def inspirational.

Also good luck with the first 50 miler done my last week wasn't as bad as its sounds for me personnaly i was a bit short on food should have made flapjacks


----------



## stevey (10 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/73539394
> It's my Birthday!! so far only managed a small ride inbetween family visits...hopefully have some nice photo's latter


 

Happy birthday @AndyPeace


----------



## ThinAir (10 Aug 2013)

Well... Following the earlier in the week 20miler disappointment, I have vanquished those demons with a 27.1 miler! 

Average speed has dropped to around 17mph, but I did a lot more climbing than I would normally.

Almost had my first clipless moment too, but (very) narrowly avoided it. Phew! 

Time for a brew  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2013)

Phew! Loads of great rides ^^

@AndyPeace Very happy birthday sir. However, photos are very much due! From the looks of the short ride, it looks like a speedy one!

@eevvee Congrats on your first 50, 17.6mph is a pretty epic average for that sort of distance, well done.

@Rustybucket Well done on the 70 miler, looks like a pretty tough route with that climbing. Great speed again.

@ItsSteveLovell Every scalp is a scalp, a motorbike especially so! Enjoy the 50 miler, it is a different kind of ride when your with others, makes it more fun for sure.

@ThinAir Dropped to 17mph? I wish I could get UP to 17mph lol. Well done squishing the 20 mile barrier, another one bites the dust!

@Hill Wimp I think there is a certain point, after checking the rider is ok, and then the bike is ok, that all clipless moments become funny. Especially so when described so graphically as yours! Have I mentioned _multi release cleats_ before? Hmm  Would have been 1 less rose bush casualty!

Had an interesting ride out today with @themosquitoking and his mate. DId a loopy kind of tour of north surrey into Richmond Park, via a very nice couple who run a bike workshop from their garage. Seems to be well recommended and I may well be using them for services etc in the future. The friend had horrible issues with his knees though, to the point every single climb was a massive challenge and so the ride became quite stop start, but plenty of time then to have a little natter and drink plenty. Had the sunshine for it anyway.

Also, Richmond Park has a strange habit of only being windy when you climb on a bike! All the times I was stood by the bike, I felt nothing, despite seeing the grass move, yet the second you push off crosswinds galore!!

On the return popped round to the local supermarket to pick up my new chain sent from Wiggle.

http://www.strava.com/activities/73593628


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2013)

Have any of you changed a chain? I'm going to buy one/chain tool soon so I can - I spoke to dad about some issues I've had and his response was 'make sure you change your chain regularly' the fact only some chainring teeth are shark toothed was odd to him though, this cannot be good.

Is there anything I need to worry about with chains or tools?


----------



## RWright (10 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Have any of you changed a chain? I'm going to buy one/chain tool soon so I can - I spoke to dad about some issues I've had and his response was 'make sure you change your chain regularly' the fact only some chainring teeth are shark toothed was odd to him though, this cannot be good.
> 
> Is there anything I need to worry about with chains or tools?


 
if you use a chain breaker tool be sure to go slow and make sure the tool pin it is lined up center on the chain pin. I found out that the tool pins can bend very easily. I was lucky Topeak replaced a couple I had bent. I now just use the all in one tools for carrying on the bike for emergency use. I got a full size tool for shop use. I will still be careful even with the larger tool.

Not sure about ring wear. I am going to use my old cassette a while longer and hope it will be ok, the chain I am putting on today is only the second one on the cassette. I hope the front rings last through a lot of chains but who knows, I will eventually find out.

I got a chain wear gauge thing, cheap and easy way to keep a check on chain wear.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2013)

Before you do anything with the chain @ItsSteveLovell check you actually should be changing it first. As @RWright said there are cheap chain wear gauges out there that could save you a lot of money without needlessly changing chains that are still within acceptable boundaries.

The one I bought the other day was a park tool one, £9.99 from Evans (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/park/chain-wear-indicator-ec006000) Absolutely no reason to buy anything more expensive. It has two sides, a .5% and a .75% side. You stick one end in a gap between two links, and if it drops all the way in you have crossed that threshold. .5% is still ok, just keep an eye on it, if the .75% side drops in it means change the chain!

As for changing it, depends what chain you have. If its Shimano or Campagnowhatsistsname you will need a chain tool to push the pin out / new pin back in. You can buy these sperately, or they often come as part of a multitool like mine (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/topeak/hexus-ii-multi-tool-ec023024) This also comes with integrated wheel levers for changing tyres!

If you have a KMC chain like mine then REJOICE! You don't need any tools, just find the master link (called the missing link bizarrely in KMC's case) and you will see a notch, push the side you can see to the right, and the side behind to the left while squeezing and it comes apart there. To lock a new one just do the reverse with its master link.

But dont go changing chains for the sake of it, just when the chain is stretched to that .75% mark. Its good advice to keep an eye on it though, its by far the cheapest part of the chainset to replace, and if you dont change it when necessary, it can do damage to the chainring or cassette.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2013)

As a visual indicator of the chain checker tool, and how easy it is to check whether you need to spend the money on a new chain, here is my chain, both 0.5% side (dayum, passed this point) and the 0.75% side (yay, still few miles to go - although you can see its verging on falling in).

0.5%







0.75%


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Aug 2013)

Happy birthday @AndyPeace
I still can't find these pictures of your new bike, are they on another thread?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Happy birthday @AndyPeace
> I still can't find these pictures of your new bike, are they on another thread?


 

He is still out on it celebrating


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Aug 2013)

Some good weekend rides out there today so well done to all. 

Another new longest ride of 40.3 miles for me today & I don't mind admitting that the first 20 miles were possibly the toughest I've ever ridden due to a damn headwind. If I weren't 20 miles from home I'd have happily called it a day there & then!!
http://www.strava.com/activities/73600087

Glad I did it though as football season starts next week so this was my last weekend ride for a while.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Some good weekend rides out there today so well done to all.
> 
> Another new longest ride of 40.3 miles for me today & I don't mind admitting that the first 20 miles were possibly the toughest I've ever ridden due to a damn headwind. If I weren't 20 miles from home I'd have happily called it a day there & then!!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73600087
> ...


 
Headwinds are a big problem out there in the New Forest, especially those very open areas. Great speed on the ride there anyways!


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Headwinds are a big problem out there in the New Forest, especially those very open areas. Great speed on the ride there anyways!


 
Thanks Damon, I think I'll check the wind direction in advance in future & plan my routes accordingly!


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Before you do anything with the chain @ItsSteveLovell check you actually should be changing it first. As @RWright said there are cheap chain wear gauges out there that could save you a lot of money without needlessly changing chains that are still within acceptable boundaries.
> 
> The one I bought the other day was a park tool one, £9.99 from Evans (http://www.evanscycles.com/products/park/chain-wear-indicator-ec006000) Absolutely no reason to buy anything more expensive. It has two sides, a .5% and a .75% side. You stick one end in a gap between two links, and if it drops all the way in you have crossed that threshold. .5% is still ok, just keep an eye on it, if the .75% side drops in it means change the chain!
> 
> ...


 
I have a KMC chain according to the bike specs online - how would i check this is actually the case?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I have a KMC chain according to the bike specs online - how would i check this is actually the case?


My old hybrid had a KMC chain. Needed the specs on to read it but I'm sure KMC was actually printed on the chain.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I have a KMC chain according to the bike specs online - how would i check this is actually the case?


 
Look for the missing link, the one link that looks different from the others.

Here is one new in a packet







And here is mine on the chain


----------



## Nomadski (10 Aug 2013)

I should also add, when you buy a new chain, take off the old one and check the length, you may need to use a chain tool to take off some links to make the new chain the right length.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2013)

Okay, I have a chain tool on the way so once I've gotten a new chain, if I need one, I can make it the correct length. I'll pop into Evan's tomorrow to see if they have a wear indicator. I've had a good look at my chain before, but couldn't see a quick link, I'll have another go in the light of day


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Aug 2013)

Cheers for all the Birthday Greets, still working on getting a photo  this is the best so far, off to try again tomorrow with my Dad. Thankfully he's suggested a different location, as this was taken on a very bumpy stretch of 'road', that is prone to regular flooding, You can't tell from the picture but it's just a crumpled rough road...on the Hybrid I feel it slowing me and shaking my bones, but on my race bike it's barley noticeable, I bounded over it and felt really sure footed, dodging the remnants of the recent hedge cut with ease. Great family day picnicking at a local park. The sun defied the weather report and broke through the clouds all afternoon. Distracted by the many cyclists I saw out today, I lost rounders but made up for it in the games that followed. Great meal out after just me and the folks, now off to finish the day at a late night party.... Only got a short ride in today (plus the riding back and forth for photo's) but well impressed, 19.4mph avg and I was overdressed as I've had a bad chest this week gone. As well as getting out for photo's tomorrow I'm also planning on tackling little Malvern, despite the Madone's awesomeness I've a few doubts about getting up it on 34X28, though in reality I don't think there is much difference in my hybrids 26X23 low gear,but we'll see.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

@AndyPeace a 34x28 is 33.12", 26x23 is on 700cx23mm 29.73"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

No riding for the next couple of days, so decided to go tackle a cat 3 climb that I have been thinking of doing for a while. Strava dipped my average speed to 16.9, but my GPS says 17.2.

http://www.strava.com/activities/73765556


----------



## Reece (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No riding for the next couple of days, so decided to go tackle a cat 3 climb that I have been thinking of doing for a while. Strava dipped my average speed to 16.9, but my GPS says 17.2.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73765556


Nice one Chris. Great ride.

We was meant to be doing Beacon Hill reps today but my mate came off yesterday so a bit sore today and I was getting knee pains so resting up. The others have rode out to Draycott water though I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one Chris. Great ride.
> 
> We was meant to be doing Beacon Hill reps today but my mate came off yesterday so a bit sore today and I was getting knee pains so resting up. The others have rode out to Draycott water though I think.


 
Reps! One ride up it per ride is enough for me. Today, I went into the actual park and rode right to the end of the path before the very top. That bit is a steep bugger.

Bit annoyed as I hit a bogus cat 3 coming home and it has given me a fictitious highest climb of 709 feet, one of the objectives of doing the long climb up Beacon Hill was to get rid of the 480 foot bogus climb I had on my Strava Profile.


----------



## bororider (11 Aug 2013)

Went out and done my longest ride this morning. Just short of 26 miles and I'm really happy that my average speed is consistent at around 14.5 - 15mph whether i do 12 or 25 miles.
Some really great fun on the downhills today but boy were the uphills a killer. Almost gave up on one but talked to myself all the way up it and managed to keep it going. (These are probably not even hills to some on here but to me they felt like mountains!!!!)
Also had a fair distance to travel on a dirt track which my bike just isn't suitable for!!

A nice ride out for a Sunday morning in almost perfect conditions

http://app.strava.com/activities/73760130


----------



## Reece (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Reps! One ride up it per ride is enough for me. Today, I went into the actual park and rode right to the end of the path before the very top. That bit is a steep bugger.
> 
> Bit annoyed as I hit a bogus cat 3 coming home and it has given me a fictitious highest climb of 709 feet, one of the objectives of doing the long climb up Beacon Hill was to get rid of the 480 foot bogus climb I had on my Strava Profile.


I noticed that. Cat 3 outside Welford Road prison lol! They do my head in, I had a bogus climb for ages of 360ft. Supposedly there was a cat4 hill going over the M1 bridge in Leicester Forest East.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Aug 2013)

Sitting on the stationary bike in the gym this morning, watching all the data flashing before my eyes, I wondered whether I should get a HRM to make my training more appropriate. 

As many of you know, I started cycling for fitness before getting into training for London100 and with that out of the way, I need a new focus and thought heart rate might be a good way I go.

I have a Garmin, so can anybody say whether this is a good idea, and whether this is a good deal?


View item:
GARMIN PREMIUM HEART RATE MONITOR Soft Chest Strap 010-10997-02 NEW

Views welcome, thanks folks. Off to watch more action at the Sir Chris Hoy Velodrome today. It's very exciting


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Sitting on the stationary bike in the gym this morning, watching all the data flashing before my eyes, I wondered whether I should get a HRM to make my training more appropriate.
> 
> As many of you know, I started cycling for fitness before getting into training for London100 and with that out of the way, I need a new focus and thought heart rate might be a good way I go.
> 
> ...


 


@Phoenix Lincs why are you on a bike in the gym and not out outside on yours ?  Im just going out on mine by the way


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

Our little ride today

http://app.strava.com/activities/73794875

Need to shift seat a little slight knee pain


----------



## spooks (11 Aug 2013)

Annoyingly forgot to turn on strava until about 5 miles in today.
Quite a nice ride despite the rain. Once again i demonstrated how truly crap I am at anything even slightly uphill. I really don't seem to be getting any better in that regard.
Also I had 2 women drafting on my wheel for a good 15 miles and not one of them said a word to me or came to the front even once. Rude!! I was too shy to tell them to back off or get in front the lazy madams!
http://www.strava.com/activities/73801544


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2013)

Decided to go for 50 miles yesterday (the route I planned was actually 53 miles (86km)) and at around the 30km point I thought to myself "I've done 76km before so whats another 10km".

Well, that other 10km was Box Hill. I know people have said that Box Hill isn't that bad but considering the elevation graph below, if it wasn't for Box Hill, the two bumps at about 17km and 70km were what I was used to hill wise to date and so Box Hill to me seemed a big step. So I had all these thoughts in my mind of not making it, having to walk etc etc.






Anyway, I thought I would take it easy and just see how I got on and I'm not ashamed to say that I used first gear but I did venture into second at some point. I turned onto Zig Zag road just behind someone on a Hybrid/MTB and when I had caught him up, I used him to pace myself. Got around the first hairpin and lookup up to my right and thought "Jeeze that's steep" but I just tried to keep a steady pace behind the other cyclist. Come the second hairpin I was feeling quite good and so I decided to overtake him and I think it was that point that I went into second gear although I did go back into first a bit later. When I got to the top, I stopped for the views and did think that I was worrying over nothing. Ok, I did take it easy but then I didn't know what to expect and there is always next time.

Now I'm wondering when I'm going to go back and also when am I going to do the extra 15km to get to a metric century.

http://www.strava.com/activities/73618144


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Annoyingly forgot to turn on strava until about 5 miles in today.
> Quite a nice ride despite the rain. Once again i demonstrated how truly crap I am at anything even slightly uphill. I really don't seem to be getting any better in that regard.
> Also I had 2 women drafting on my wheel for a good 15 miles and not one of them said a word to me or came to the front even once. Rude!! I was too shy to tell them to back off or get in front the lazy madams!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73801544


You're not that crap at hills.....you got a QOM. Well done.


----------



## spooks (11 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You're not that crap at hills.....you got a QOM. Well done.


 
There were only 2 of us on that list earlier but actually theres 3 others from today on there now so that makes me feel a bit better. I just get a bit dispirited when I see all these men streaming past me. I was puffing and panting like an asthmatic smoker though.


----------



## araapatlio (11 Aug 2013)

A nice morning ride, 26.2miles, with a short, but steep, cat.4 hill climb - reached over 41mph (66.3kph) on the descent, which is pretty cool. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/73802529

I don't know why, but the seat really got into my arse today though.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> There were only 2 of us on that list earlier but actually theres 3 others from today on there now so that makes me feel a bit better. I just get a bit dispirited when I see all these men streaming past me. I was puffing and panting like an asthmatic smoker though.


I know how you feel. I have a habit of comparing myself to some of the guys on here and it gets me down a bit sometimes because I feel so slow. Really need to keep it in perspective. Some of them are several years younger and with the obvious strength advantages. So I suppose as a 54 year old menopausal woman who just started last August I shouldn't feel too bad. Damned competitive nature though and always want to get a bit better.


----------



## spooks (11 Aug 2013)

I don't even have the age excuse. I'm 27 but carrying some excess weight which slows me down!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> There were only 2 of us on that list earlier but actually theres 3 others from today on there now so that makes me feel a bit better. I just get a bit dispirited when I see all these men streaming past me. I was puffing and panting like an asthmatic smoker though.


 
When I did my climb this morning I was blowing like a beached whale, luckily no one was around. Don't worry about being crap at hills, at least you are out there doing them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I know how you feel. I have a habit of comparing myself to some of the guys on here and it gets me down a bit sometimes because I feel so slow. Really need to keep it in perspective. Some of them are several years younger and with the obvious strength advantages. So I suppose as a 54 year old menopausal woman who just started last August I shouldn't feel too bad. *Damned competitive nature though and always want to get a bit better*.


 
Get signed up for the bucket list challenge then!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get signed up for the bucket list challenge then!


No way, the way I am feeling at the moment. It's taking me all my time just to manage between 20 and 40 a day just now. Don't know what's up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No way, the way I am feeling at the moment. It's taking me all my time just to manage between 20 and 40 a day just now. Don't know what's up


 
It's only 41 miles a day 

You'll get your MOjo back, not many people could do the mileage and climbing you do.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's only 41 miles a day
> 
> You'll get your MOjo back, not many people could do the mileage and climbing you do.


It's not so much the mojo, the legs are feeling really heavy and tired. Mind is willing but the body is weak!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's not so much the mojo, the legs are feeling really heavy and tired. Mind is willing but the body is weak!


 
Might be time for a few days completely off the bike?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Might be time for a few days completely off the bike?


Yep. I think I may have to give it a try. I have taken single rest days and cut back mileage a bit but hasn't helped much so maybe at least three days in a row off may do the trick. What I need is 3 days of torrential rain and howling winds so I won't feel so bad not going out!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Sitting on the stationary bike in the gym this morning, watching all the data flashing before my eyes, I wondered whether I should get a HRM to make my training more appropriate.
> 
> As many of you know, I started cycling for fitness before getting into training for London100 and with that out of the way, I need a new focus and thought heart rate might be a good way I go.
> 
> ...


I have one of them, I guess it is a little like a sports bra would be like, you know its there but it's not uncomfortable, though I don't know how you women find sports bras.

cant see a link


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I think I may have to give it a try. I have taken single rest days and cut back mileage a bit but hasn't helped much so maybe at least three days in a row off may do the trick. What I need is 3 days of torrential rain and howling winds so I won't feel so bad not going out!


You dont need to feel bad about it Mo, because when you come back you will be much better for the rest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs
The best I found was this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-Premium-Heart-Rate-Monitor-Soft-Strap-HRM-/181192144698#vi-content


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Annoyingly forgot to turn on strava until about 5 miles in today.
> Quite a nice ride despite the rain. Once again i demonstrated how truly crap I am at anything even slightly uphill. I really don't seem to be getting any better in that regard.
> Also I had 2 women drafting on my wheel for a good 15 miles and not one of them said a word to me or came to the front even once. Rude!! I was too shy to tell them to back off or get in front the lazy madams!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73801544


 


I was rubbish at hills/climbs, hence the name, until i had my bike fit, now its much better and my climbs are continuous instead of start/stop.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No way, the way I am feeling at the moment. It's taking me all my time just to manage between 20 and 40 a day just now. Don't know what's up


I'm lucky if I get 20 to 40 a week at the moment!


----------



## SWSteve (11 Aug 2013)

Stop moaning about 'not being good at hills' you're better than at least one other person to have tried cycling them (even if you can't see on strava), so just keep at it and they'll become easier.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Aug 2013)

I went out with a colleague (he works somewhere else in Bristol, but for the same people) and he said he averages 18mph over a 50 mile ride...I was a little daunted, but looking at this I wasn't hugely far away. The final 5 miles he basically dragged me around, he was around 50m ahead and driving like nobodies business, he may have been cruising for all I know, and this really helped - usually I would have just sat up and rolled home

http://www.strava.com/activities/73820540


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Once again i demonstrated how truly crap I am at anything even slightly uphill. I really don't seem to be getting any better in that regard.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73801544


 
At least your not sitting on ya arse wasting a sunday watching tv then complaining (like some people i know that there getting fatter and have no energy) so good on ya for that and congrats for at least trying you will get better


----------



## User28924 (11 Aug 2013)

Done more cycling this week than I've ever done in a week. My legs really felt it on the last ride, especially as I hadn't eaten. Still, going on holiday on Tuesday, so a week off the bike, give me some recovery time. It's been great cycling weather recently, not too hot, no rain and only a little windy, hope it continues. 

Also I got my second ever roadie scalp (not including in town) of two guys cycling together. Most of the time all the other cyclists I see are going in the opposite direction.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> At least your not sitting on ya arse wasting a sunday watching tv then complaining (like some people i know that there getting fatter and have no energy) so good on ya for that and congrats for at least trying you will get better


 
I would say I have more energy to get up and do stuff now than I ever had before. It's great, however this chest infection is putting paid to that


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I would say I have more energy to get up and do stuff now than I ever had before. It's great,


 
With on this one cant stay still  just wished i had started a few years earlier

I think my earlier comment was due to the fact i work with lazy people who meander through the working day and just complain all friggin day about how fat they are but wont /cant/ dont want to do anything to change!!!!

Rant over sorry


----------



## SWSteve (11 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> With on this one cant stay still  just wished i had started a few years earlier
> 
> I think my earlier comment was due to the fact i work with lazy people who meander through the working day and just complain all friggin day about how fat they are but wont /cant/ dont want to do anything to change!!!!
> 
> Rant over sorry


 
it's better I don't start a rant on similar lines


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> With on this one cant stay still  just wished i had started a few years earlier
> 
> I think my earlier comment was due to the fact i work with lazy people who meander through the working day and just complain all friggin day about how fat they are but wont /cant/ dont want to do anything to change!!!!
> 
> Rant over sorry



Phew, I thought it was aimed at me.


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Phew, I thought it was aimed at me.


 
This made me smile

@BrianEvesham you work hard at it mate


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

It is very frustrating at the moment, I desperately want to get out. It's my day off but other half at work all day (parent duties ensue). There should be a small window of opertunity monday morning !
I spent all yesterday driving buses around the countryside and saw loads of bikes out and about. I did get the boys out this morning to the park on the Tag combo, about 5 mile loop and on the way back we saw a large group of roadies coming towards us who all smiled and said hello.

Hey ho at least I'll have plenty of free time in the winter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Phew, I thought it was aimed at me.


You lazy, how would you figure that Brian.


User28924 said:


> Done more cycling this week than I've ever done in a week. My legs really felt it on the last ride, especially as I hadn't eaten. Still, going on holiday on Tuesday, so a week off the bike, give me some recovery time. It's been great cycling weather recently, not too hot, no rain and only a little *windy*, hope it continues.
> 
> Also I got my second ever roadie scalp (not including in town) of two guys cycling together. Most of the time all the other cyclists I see are going in the opposite direction.


You've not been here, we've had some strong westerlies from time to time, just nipped over to my mates house, and again a strong westerly wind is blowing.


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Phew, I thought it was aimed at me.


 
Also you have lost 3st-2lbs not exactly lazy


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

Thanks.
If I am honest my start wieght was nearer 21st, I just preferred to say 20+


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks.
> If I am honest my start wieght was nearer 21st, I just preferred to say 20+


Even better then.


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> There were only 2 of us on that list earlier but actually theres 3 others from today on there now so that makes me feel a bit better. I just get a bit dispirited when I see all these men streaming past me. I was puffing and panting like an asthmatic smoker though.


 
I'm a man and I used to get over taken by other men all the time. Over time though it's got better and I've started doing some over taking. So don't get to dispirited as you will improve over time and the more you practise.

There's one segment where I'm about 3 minutes behind the QOM, yep, QOM not KOM, over 3km. It is Joanna Rowsell though so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## RWright (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Annoyingly forgot to turn on strava until about 5 miles in today.
> Quite a nice ride despite the rain. Once again i demonstrated how truly crap I am at anything even slightly uphill. I really don't seem to be getting any better in that regard.
> Also I had 2 women drafting on my wheel for a good 15 miles and not one of them said a word to me or came to the front even once. Rude!! I was too shy to tell them to back off or get in front the lazy madams!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73801544


 
Someone tries that with me they better know how to track stand.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> There were only 2 of us on that list earlier but actually theres 3 others from today on there now so that makes me feel a bit better. I just get a bit dispirited when I see all these men streaming past me. I was puffing and panting like an asthmatic smoker though.


I reckon if you really look at it, you are improving, it takes tame, it's took me a year to get where I am, and I do a lot of miles, it's only these last few weeks it's really started to click, even so I am never going to compete with the top riders around here, I am 49, my bike isn't the bees knees either, but it gets me out and my health (physically anyway) has improved immensely,
I just nipped over to my mates house earlier just a short trip just under 6 miles I did the same last night I haven't put this new on strava yet but the final climb up to the house I found quite difficult only to realise i did most of it on the 52 ring.

http://app.strava.com/activities/73756075
I was slow last night has I had full panniers on the bike. The first time I did I think I must have been on a 26x34 or something like that.
There are times you seem to stagnate then other times you just seem to make leaps forward.


----------



## User28924 (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You lazy, how would you figure that Brian.
> 
> You've not been here, we've had some strong westerlies from time to time, just nipped over to my mates house, and again a strong westerly wind is blowing.


 

Sucks, I find I always push too hard with wind, I find it hard to drop a couple of gears and slow down, like you would with a hill. Plus cross winds can be scary.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

User28924 said:


> Sucks, I find I always push too hard with wind, I find it hard to drop a couple of gears and slow down, like you would with a hill. Plus cross winds can be scary.


When you do you will find the wind isn't so bad, you just have to accept your going to be slower.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

I hate wind but i have learnt it isn't going to go away and its stronger than me so why expend more energy trying to battle it. Slow down a bit, pedal on and enjoy the view.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2013)

On the subject of women cyclists, all I will say is the second fastest person overall on the RideLondon 100 was a woman. And she was slower than the fastest rider by 3 seconds... I see a woman, or a guy with straight handlebars and rucksack on his back, flying past me (regularly!) I just think "I can improve!". Sure there is a Rule on all this.

@Phoenix Lincs - thats the HR monitor I use. Don't notice its there once you have got your shirt on and are out.Garmins recognise it automatically after the first time setup, to use the info right you need to spend a little time working out resting HR and maximum HR, I would guess would be quite useful for trainer duries.

On the subject of purchases, I wanted a better scale at home than my old skool one, but all the Ant+ scales are in the hundreds of pounds to buy, and I really wanted something decent, but not expensive. Took a plunge on a Salter Body Analyser & Scale and I have found it excellent. Looks like an expensive scale, had profiles for 4 different people, can be used purely as a weight scale (accurate to within 0.1kg or 0.2lb) or can also give readings for Body Fat %, BMI and Body Water %.

True, it wont automatically connect wirelessly or anything, but apart from that seems like a fully featured digital scale.

Great rides in the 3 pages prior. There seems to be quite a few people within cycling distance of Box Hill, we should have a meet up!


----------



## RWright (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I found quite difficult only to realise i did most of it on the 52 ring.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/73756075
> I was slow last night has I had full panniers on the bike. The first time I did I think I must have been on a 26x34 or something like that.
> There are times you seem to stagnate then other times you just seem to make leaps forward.


 
I have noticed the same, it is always nice to me when climbing to look down and notice I am still on the big front ring after thinking I was on the small one. Some days it is opposite, I go to shift down to the small front ring and find out I am already on it. 

I have been mostly riding at night the past week or so. It has been warm here and I had some outside things at the shop I have been wanting to take care of, so I have been working in the heat during the day... also wanted to get rid of these unsightly tan lines I had gotten from riding thus far this summer.  I know, there is a rule about tan lines but I did feel the need to even the tan out, I am vain like that. 

The night riding has been relaxing after the hot days. Our best riding season over here is approaching, it is pretty much the same as the golf season. Sept to the end of Nov and March to the end of May. That is when the golf courses charge top dollar to play around here. A lot of tourist like to play this area. Golf weather and cycling weather have a lot in common. Both camps want mild but not cold temps, little wind and no rain. Even elevation changes play a part in both.

I might start increasing the mileage some for the next strava challenge....if it isn't too hot. 
I hope it won't mess up my tan.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Also I had 2 women drafting on my wheel for a good 15 miles and not one of them said a word to me or came to the front even once. Rude!! I was too shy to tell them to back off or get in front the lazy madams!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73801544


 Awhile back I was on one of my loops when a roadie snuck up on me I looked round and he said "hello I'm just taking a break is that ok" he drafted me for about two miles till we went our separate ways. I remember being very pleased with myself thinking I can't be that bad then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I have noticed the same, it is always nice to me when climbing to look down and notice I am still on the big front ring after thinking I was on the small one. Some days it is opposite, I go to shift down to the small front ring and find out I am already on it.
> 
> I have been mostly riding at night the past week or so. It has been warm here and I had some outside things at the shop I have been wanting to take care of, so I have been working in the heat during the day... also wanted to get rid of these unsightly tan lines I had gotten from riding thus far this summer.  I know, there is a rule about tan lines but I did feel the need to even the tan out, I am vain like that.
> 
> ...


 

I imagine it incredibly hot riding during the day in the Carolinas but i bet the night rides are great. What temp does it drop to in Sept/Oct during the day ?


----------



## RWright (11 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> I imagine it incredibly hot riding during the day in the Carolinas but i bet the night rides are great. What temp does it drop to in Sept/Oct during the day ?


 
http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/27332

EDIT: that is in degrees F, I still haven't figured out what most people in UK go by but I think it might be C

DOUBLE EDIT: I found it scaled to C too. http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/27332


----------



## spooks (11 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Awhile back I was on one of my loops when a roadie snuck up on me I looked round and he said "hello I'm just taking a break is that ok" he drafted me for about two miles till we went our separate ways. I remember being very pleased with myself thinking I can't be that bad then.


I wouldn't have minded so much if they'd said hi or something but they were either silent or talking between themselves while letting me do all the work! I tried to look at it as a bit of a compliment but after 15 miles it was getting a bit irritating!


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

I would find it a bit freaky if they didn't speak, wonder what that was all about then?


----------



## spooks (11 Aug 2013)

No idea! It was a bit odd just hearing breathing and various bike noises behind me. I don't think I give off "don't talk to me" vibes. Usually I say hi to lots of people.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I would find it a bit freaky if they didn't speak, wonder what that was all about then?


 
Just rude people being rude people.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> On the subject of women cyclists, all I will say is the second fastest person overall on the RideLondon 100 was a woman. And she was slower than the fastest rider by 3 seconds... I see a woman, or a guy with straight handlebars and rucksack on his back, flying past me (regularly!) I just think "I can improve!". Sure there is a Rule on all this.
> 
> @Phoenix Lincs - thats the HR monitor I use. Don't notice its there once you have got your shirt on and are out.Garmins recognise it automatically after the first time setup, to use the info right you need to spend a little time working out resting HR and maximum HR, I would guess would be quite useful for trainer duries.
> 
> ...


 
I weigh myself on the big scales in the warehouse, not sure I should be stripping off at work during a tea break but none of the ladies have complained so far


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> No idea! It was a bit odd just hearing breathing and various bike noises behind me. I don't think I give off "don't talk to me" vibes. Usually I say hi to lots of people.


 
On the rare occasion it happens to me I normally sit up and tell them they can go by me, if they say they are resting behind me I look at my gut and just laugh.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> On the rare occasion it happens to me I normally sit up and tell them they can go by me, if they say they are resting behind me I look at my gut and just laugh.


 
After 15 miles though I think I would say, 'you've had enough resting, now go do some bloody work!'


----------



## User28924 (11 Aug 2013)

So so tempted by a fixie on ebay, collection only 10 miles from my house. Cheap, right size, looks lovely...

n+1 has taken hold...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

I got scalped twice on Friday, both times by the same two riders, both times on a climb, first one I got past them again around the top, as I couldn't stand being behind them, the 2nd time took a lot more effort as they did manage to get some distance in front, but again I had caught them by the top, and then followed for about 3/4 of a mile, it wasn't safe to over take again till I turned of the road.
first section http://app.strava.com/activities/73361730#1447810292
second http://app.strava.com/activities/73361730#1447810014


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

I did this little segment, just a want to see how I did, remember the bike was ladened up last night, did not do to bad on it really, not a road I normally take to my mates house.
It is very short though.
http://app.strava.com/activities/73756075#1462026410

0.1mile @ avg 6.9% 31's 9.1mph.


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

Guys my o/h is just about to order these 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kool-stop-thinline-threaded-dual-pair-of-v-brake-blocks/

They should be ok for basic v brakes?

Sorry for dumb question  just want it confirmed thats all


----------



## RWright (11 Aug 2013)

User28924 said:


> So so tempted by a fixie on ebay, collection only 10 miles from my house. Cheap, right size, looks lovely...
> 
> n+1 has taken hold...


 
Go For it!


----------



## User28924 (11 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Go For it!


 

I'd love to, but I'm not really sure I can justify it. I haven't been able to work this summer after my accident, leaving me somewhat penniless. :P


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs
> The best I found was this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-Premium-Heart-Rate-Monitor-Soft-Strap-HRM-/181192144698#vi-content



Thanks @nigel. Will take a look when I get home (or tomorrow as it could be late as only just left Glasgow)

Thanks @Nomadski, sounds reassuring its easy to use. Does it give instructions to work out max HR rather than 220-age (29 and a bit)  lol


----------



## Nomadski (11 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks @nigel. Will take a look when I get home (or tomorrow as it could be late as only just left Glasgow)
> 
> Thanks @Nomadski, sounds reassuring its easy to use. Does it give instructions to work out max HR rather than 220-age (29 and a bit)  lol


 
It doesn't unfortunately. I just used it for a half dozen rides and whatever max I reached I used that. Probably not the correct thing to do, but it seems to have got me this far!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks @nigel. Will take a look when I get home (or tomorrow as it could be late as only just left Glasgow)
> 
> Thanks @Nomadski, sounds reassuring its easy to use. Does it give instructions to work out max HR rather than 220-age (29 and a bit)  lol


I sometimes max out above my 220-49=171, not often though, usually high 160's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Guys my o/h is just about to order these
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kool-stop-thinline-threaded-dual-pair-of-v-brake-blocks/
> 
> They should be ok for basic v brakes?
> ...


 
Look okay to me, I use koolstops


----------



## RWright (11 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Guys my o/h is just about to order these
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/kool-stop-thinline-threaded-dual-pair-of-v-brake-blocks/
> 
> They should be ok for basic v brakes?
> ...


 
Looks like they should do the trick to me.


----------



## stevey (11 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look okay to me, I use koolstops


 
How do you find them?


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @AndyPeace a 34x28 is 33.12", 26x23 is on 700cx23mm 29.73"


I used Sheldon's calculator and got it to be 31.9inches for 34x28; and 29.8 for the 26x23 either way it didn't seem to matter  The bikes also weigh differently, so I guess that compensates for the higher gearing.
http://app.strava.com/activities/73890407#
Bit windy and busy traffic, as it's a busy time of day but still kept a decent average. Worked on the hills but didn't push for best effort, I stayed in the saddle for all of the little Malvern climb/British Camp climbs as well as for most of the other climbs. This ride also breaks the 100mile mark and 100 miles in I can see there's so much more to riding a road bike than a flat bar, it's an adventure in itself!


----------



## sleaver (11 Aug 2013)

Does anyone else find that the Garmin HR strap can be a bit screwy at times? For example, my max heart rate yesterday was 251, on the flat 

Other than that, it's really good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> How do you find them?


 
Great, I have them on my hybrid and road bike, I use the cartridge system - something like this

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/clarks-road-caliper-brake-pads-and-spare-inserts/

Using these means you just change the pads and not the block, makes setting them up a lot easier and quicker


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Does anyone else find that the Garmin HR strap can be a bit screwy at times? For example, my max heart rate yesterday was 251, on the flat
> 
> Other than that, it's really good.


Anomalous readings can be recorded for most things, I usually get excessive max cad readings, I have had one H.R. max of 220, I just ignore it. if it happens often, I cant remember if it was Chris or Damon sugested fabric condition in a spray bottle to dampen your shirt or bas layer a little before the ride.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Anomalous readings can be recorded for most things, I usually get excessive max cad readings, I have had one H.R. max of 220, I just ignore it. if it happens often, *I cant remember if it was Chris or Damon sugested fabric condition in a spray bottle to dampen your shirt or bas layer a little before the ride*.


I think it was @RWright when I was having trouble with mine. On the occasions when I've used watered down conditioner I've had no anomalous readings. It works by reducing friction and static electricity from clothes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I think it was @RWright when I was having trouble with mine. On the occasions when I've used watered down conditioner I've had no anomalous readings. It works by reducing friction and static electricity from clothes.


 

Are we going to get a proper picture of the smart new bike or have i missed it ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

@RWright
Sorry Rocky.


----------



## RWright (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright
> Sorry Rocky.


 
I just mentioned it, Andy did the scientific research and development.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are we going to get a proper picture of the smart new bike or have i missed it ?


lol, my Dad and I had another shot at it this evening. The pictures are clearer but still not quite right. They're proving useful for fitting the bike a bit better. Another bash at it tomorrow, and I shall do a staionary one too, just as a fail safe


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> lol, my Dad and I had another shot at it this evening. The pictures are clearer but still not quite right. They're proving useful for fitting the bike a bit better. Another bash at it tomorrow, and I shall do a staionary one too, just as a fail safe


 

We are on tender hooks having heard so much about it. It reminds me of waiting to hear the new number 1 on Radio 1 many moons ago


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> lol, my Dad and I had another shot at it this evening. The pictures are clearer but still not quite right. They're proving useful for fitting the bike a bit better. Another bash at it tomorrow, and I shall do a staionary one too, just as a fail safe


Get yourself up here I will do the photos.


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Get yourself up here I will do the photos.


 
Cheers, I'll set off now then, see you in a bit, lol. I think my Dad would be offended and we've not got on this well in ages. He's a keen photographer and on and off it's been a hobby of his for as long as I remember. Back in the late 70's/early eighties he had a darkroom and all kinds of development equipment. These days he mostly photograph's landscapes, close up's of wild life and portraits. He's looking to improve his photography and wants to practice 'capturing speed'  He's a member of the local photography club and knows how to research stuff on the internet, so I'm pretty confident we'll get there in the end! Photography is a bit of a mystery to me, else I'd be asking for advice to pass on.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are on tender hooks having heard so much about it. It reminds me of waiting to hear the new number 1 on Radio 1 many moons ago


I'm not sure Andy has got a new bike, I think its just a wind up.


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2013)

Like many on here I continue to make great progress. After completing the RideLondon 100 last week, I eased myself back onto the bike with a flat ride around Swansea Bay. Some of the segments I hadn't ridden since may. I had loads of personal bests and for the first time I averaged 15 mph. Not too long ago I was averaging 12 mph.


http://www.strava.com/activities/73877793

10 months in to my riding I think the N+1 syndrome has struck. I'm considering getting a hybrid so that I don't inflict another winter on my Roubaix. This is he current favourite. With Halfords British cycling discount I should be able to get it for around £385.

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/images/xl_images/Boardman_Hybrid_RaceUK.jpg


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Like many on here I continue to make great progress. After completing the RideLondon 100 last week, I eased myself back onto the bike with a flat ride around Swansea Bay. Some of the segments I hadn't ridden since may. I had loads of personal bests and for the first time I averaged 15 mph. Not too long ago I was averaging 12 mph.
> 
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/73877793
> ...


 

A trip to our fair city and you are now flying round those valleys and up those mountains. Well done, nexts years event could see you with the pros


----------



## philinmerthyr (11 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> A trip to our fair city and you are now flying round those valleys and up those mountains. Well done, nexts years event could see you with the pros



I'm tempted to put 4 hrs as my predicted time on the ballot for next year tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I'm tempted to put 4 hrs as my predicted time on the ballot for next year tomorrow. Lol


 

Go for it. You could be partnering Sally Gunnell


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs
> The best I found was this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-Premium-Heart-Rate-Monitor-Soft-Strap-HRM-/181192144698#vi-content


ordered


----------



## madferret (11 Aug 2013)

Well been away for a week, took the bike but didn't use it really, was happy just doing nothing! Guess that's what holidays are for, still, could have saved myself a ton of paranoia by NOT taking it (Aldi Bike Rack)............
Some great stuff on here too tired to comment on individuals but the London 100 guys deserve a , as do anyone else who has got out there and done anything, as anything is better than nothing!

So, great holiday and next time I go to Anglesey will definitely do more cycling as some of the roads were marvelous! Sadly, this is all I managed to do, as wasn't sure of where to head for etc, should have done my research and also beer and BBQ's were aplenty!

http://www.strava.com/activities/73860151

Looking forwards to getting back into it, some great progress on here and though I sometimes feel I am going backwards, its a marathon not a snickers sprint!


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Cheers, I'll set off now then, see you in a bit, lol. I think my Dad would be offended and we've not got on this well in ages. He's a keen photographer and on and off it's been a hobby of his for as long as I remember. Back in the late 70's/early eighties he had a darkroom and all kinds of development equipment. These days he mostly photograph's landscapes, close up's of wild life and portraits. He's looking to improve his photography and wants to practice 'capturing speed'  He's a member of the local photography club and knows how to research stuff on the internet, so I'm pretty confident we'll get there in the end! Photography is a bit of a mystery to me, else I'd be asking for advice to pass on.


 
The one trick (Im sure your dad knows this) to freezing a lateral moving object (something moving at speed across your path, or straight up and down) is to pretend there is a laser emitting from the lens of the camera, keep this laser on the subject as it whizzes past, and you take the picture. You can practice it easily by holding your fore finger straight up, pointing the camera at it and spinning round. If you did it right, you will have frozen the finger, and the background is a nice blur (and your still standing up!)

Match the speed of the camera to the object going past, and click basically!

Most people hold the camera still, then think its a bad camera for having a blurred moving object. Its the background you want to blur, not the target object.

Hard trick to master, admittedly, but worth getting right, or thereabouts!












(Cropped version of shot above)






And by the end of this day I started showing off!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski
Its called panning, nice shots. Just to add, follow your subject press the shutter and follow through.



Motion by nigelnaturist, on Flickr
and to show it can be done on slow moving subjects.



Rushing Home. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2013)

...........or this, who I have just been a walk with 





A bit slower workout than on the bike but very pleasant.

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/353053875


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959
Really nice shot Mo.


----------



## Reece (12 Aug 2013)

Well just entered the ballot for next years ride London. Fingers crossed for a space.

Also considering a visit to the doctors tomorrow as my knees feel awkward (if that makes sense). They don't hurt just dull aches and loud crunch noises when moved. My grandma had severe rheumatoid arthritis so will mention that too. Hopefully nothing wrong just my paranoia.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski
> Its called panning, nice shots. Just to add, follow your subject press the shutter and follow through.
> 
> Motion by nigelnaturist, on Flickr
> ...


I love the sense of movement that can be captured with still images. Almost expect to see the subjects continue moving out of the photo.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Aug 2013)

Well that window of opportunity did open this morning.
http://www.strava.com/activities/74074430

Added a small hill and reversed my loop for a good workout. First time I had ridden up Offenham Hill, I didn't stop and no granny ring needed but did slow down and puff a lot ! 
Managed to get my wife's phone working on Strava and discovered the hill is a segment with about 123 on the list and I came in 97th at the first attempt, I know it's there now and want to go again.
Is this how Strava fever starts ?


----------



## Reece (12 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well that window of opportunity did open this morning.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/74074430
> 
> Added a small hill and reversed my loop for a good workout. First time I had ridden up Offenham Hill, I didn't stop and no granny ring needed but did slow down and puff a lot !
> ...


Yeah pretty much how the strava fever starts. You're done for now lol! 

I find my best segments are the ones I don't know about. If I aim for a specific segment something always goes wrong or gets in the way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well that window of opportunity did open this morning.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/74074430
> 
> Added a small hill and reversed my loop for a good workout. First time I had ridden up Offenham Hill, I didn't stop and no granny ring needed but did slow down and puff a lot !
> ...


Yep.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2013)

RAINING NON STOP HERE
NO GO


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2013)

Great shot there @Mo1959, works great with animals.

@BrianEvesham - Unfortunately you have now become Strava'd

@SpokeyDokey - Rule #5 my man!

Registration is open for the 2014 RideLondon next August, its limited to 80,000 applicants, and at 11am it had already reached 26,000 so if your interested, don't hang about!


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> RAINING NON STOP HERE
> NO GO


Haven't you got a coat?


----------



## Reece (12 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Registration is open for the 2014 RideLondon next August, its limited to 80,000 applicants, and at 11am it had already reached 26,000 so if your interested, don't hang about!


Friends and I signed up early this morning. Fingers crossed now.


----------



## stevey (12 Aug 2013)

Only just gone and signed up to the ballot....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Haven't you got a coat?


 

I have got 3 Gore-tex and 1 Soft Shell but I'm a fair weather person!

Leaving for Fort William tomorrow for long awaited mega-day on Ben Nevis with my mate; forecast not brilliant but I will be committed! Two different coats packed!

Also - I probably should've bought a bike that can take mudguards!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

I started riding again after a 13 year or so break about 3 weeks ago,because my ever reliable landrover broke down again. 

The weather was lovely, so rather than using my wife's ford focus, I decided to dig out an Apollo phase mtb I bought on a whim but had never actually used in Halfords last year. 
Bearing in mind this bike weighs a smidgen less than the titanic, my first ride was from home to my work office 
It was a staggering 0.9 miles, which I completed in 5.37, including stopping for traffic lights. My average speed was 10.1 mph, which wasnt to shabby. 

My next few rides were from home to work, a 1.4 mile trip, which took around 8 minutes, again including traffic stops. My average speed seemed consistent around 10mph

I then did a 4.3 mile trip, with a 5kg bottle of power steering fluid in my rucksack for the car! I did this in 26 minutes and averaged 9.6 mph. It was a mix of road and canal tow path, I was well chuffed though, after only 3 days riding. 

I'd gotten the bug again, and quickly realised the Apollo just wasnt cutting it, so I bought an old but well spec'd carerra zelos mtb. It weighs about 13kg, so considerably lighter than the Apollo.

My first ride on it was a 10 miler down the canal towpath and I was averaging around 11.5 mph 

From then on I've increased my distance each time to 13.6 miles averaging 12.2mph

Then 16 miles but my phone turned off, so I lost the GPS data

My next ride was only 12.4 miles, but for the first time I actually did some proper hills, max elevation was 387ft up 381 down. Not much for some, but for me it was like conquering Everest! I even averaged 12.6 mph, probably because of the 25mph descent! 

My last ride which was on Friday was only 11.2 miles, but I wasn't feeling great, it also involved a fair bit of offroad, still averaged 10.3 mph though.

I'm now on the look out for a road bike so I can increase my distances and averages, and just save the mtb for proper off road tracks rather than fitness rides.

Since I started riding on the 15 July my total distance is 80 miles and duration is 7 hours 31 minutes. 

Plus I've gone from 13 stone to 11st 12lbs which I'm very pleased with! 

Loving riding again and can't wait to get out every time I get home from work.. Sucks today as I seem to have come with something and have no energy whatsoever, so I'm in bed looking on eBay and forums for a road bike to buy! 

If anyone wants to see my data, I'm now using garmin connect because I've just bought an edge 800, but I started with runtastic on the iPhone, which I do still use too, but the garmin seems more accurate. 


http://www.runtastic.com/en/users/tom-radford-2


http://connect.garmin.com/profile/tcr4x4


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

@AndyPeace
You can always use flash with a slow shutter to crate motion blur as well.






I think the creaking is the seat post, turns out its too short so yet another new bit to buy, in the mean time I have greased the collar and bolt see if that helps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I started riding again after a 13 year or so break about 3 weeks ago,because my ever reliable landrover broke down again.
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to see my data, I'm now using garmin connect because I've just bought an edge 800, but I started with runtastic on the iPhone, which I do still use too, but the garmin seems more accurate.
> ...


 The Garmin is more accurate, but I wont go into that, welcome aboard, and you really need to upload you rides here http://app.strava.com, there wont be any stopping you then.
Or maybe I shouldn't have given you that link.


----------



## Bawheidbob (12 Aug 2013)

Well today was the first time on a bike in around 18 years give or take and I will be honest I thought I was going to die. I did not remember it being quite so hard going, only went 3.5 miles as well and will no doubt be sore tomorrow.
Still its a start I suppose


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

Hah, yes, I've already started uploading to strava aswell, but my efforts are slightly embarrassing compared to other local riders! 

There are a couple of segments I've compleated unknowingly where I'm actually not last in the leader board, which is nice! 

http://www.strava.com/athletes/2600314


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

@Bawheidbob and @Tcr4x4
It gets better, the main thing about strava is about you own personal improvements, its nice to see your p.b.'s improving.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist 

It will certainly be interesting to see how I improve over certain segments in the coming months. 
I think its best to ignore the leader boards, I know I'm not going to be anywhere near the top and there is little point trying, but as a tool to see self improvements I believe it could be very useful!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

@Tcr4x4
What you can (this is what I did), follow some local people that have done the same segments (you will get more over time), and set the leader table to show those I follow as the default view, it helps give it a little more competitiveness.
I set a p.b. on this yesterday
http://app.strava.com/activities/73975761#1464507252
This is the table of those I follow some on really expensive bikes, well compared with my Viking.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think the creaking is the seat post, turns out its too short so yet another new bit to buy, in the mean time I have greased the collar and bolt see if that helps.


 
I bought an easton EA50 for £26.00 deliverd from Wiggle and it is excellent - nice infinitely adjustable 2 bolt design for maximum levelness!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2013)

Hello you Newbie Newbies! Hope you stick around.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I bought an easton EA50 for £26.00 deliverd from Wiggle and it is excellent - nice infinitely adjustable 2 bolt design for maximum levelness!


Thanks for that I was looking at a ritchey to match the bars and stem, but I think it might have to wait a fortnight.
They have the EA50 for £17.50


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks for that I was looking at a ritchey to match the bars and stem, but I think it might have to wait a fortnight.
> They have the EA50 for £17.50


 

Crikey that's a mad deal Nigel esp' as it is delivered. They show the older version on their site (ie pinched neck) but they delivered me the newer version (straight neck).


----------



## RWright (12 Aug 2013)

Bawheidbob said:


> Well today was the first time on a bike in around 18 years give or take and I will be honest I thought I was going to die. I did not remember it being quite so hard going, only went 3.5 miles as well and will no doubt be sore tomorrow.
> Still its a start I suppose


 
It will get better, slow and steady to start with 

Some great motion photos posted. Mo's dog looked like it was getting a good workout with its tongue hanging out.  My first thought was I hope she didn't take her dog on one of her 40 mile cycling loops holding out a dog biscuit and saying come on! come on, you can do it!. 

J/K the dog looks like it is having a great time.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist

Thanks for the tip, and the kudos! Haven't really looked into strava properly yet, just uploaded the data. Will spend a bit of time looking at the ins and outs of it all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> @Nigelnaturist
> 
> Thanks for the tip, and the kudos! Haven't really looked into strava properly yet, just uploaded the data. Will spend a bit of time looking at the ins and outs of it all.


Just don't ever update the elevation as strava never gets it right.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just don't ever update the elevation as strava never gets it right.



Bugger! 

Already did, although for my brookthorpe ride, it originally said 600ft on strava! My garmin and iPhone said about 300ft. When I corrected it, it went back down again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Already did, although for my brookthorpe ride, it originally said 600ft on strava! My garmin and iPhone said about 300ft. When I corrected it, it went back down again.


Thats what strava does, I have a Edge 500, and I normally lose 1/3 of the elevation if I do, but if you correct it on garmin connect it will usually increase it.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

I'm guessing the garmin unit will be the most accurate as its got a barometric altimeter?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I'm guessing the garmin unit will be the most accurate as its got a barometric altimeter?


Not necessarily, it can be effect by temp or sudden pressure changes, I have stopped for say 10-15 mins and there has been a difference of 60ft or more between gain and loss, also if you set off without it reaching ambient temp, chances are it will show a lower gain than loss (on a circular route), I correct with RWGPS but even that isn't totally correct, but as I do it for all my rides its consistent between ride, so I know how difficult the ride was relative to other rides.


----------



## bororider (12 Aug 2013)

Strava is indeed very addictive. I love getting home from a ride and seeing the little trophy icon flash up on my phone. if I've got a pb on any section it makes me happy.
There's one particular segment I ride where I'm 2nd (out of 10 I think).
I was about 15 seconds behind the leader when I first done it but am now within 3 seconds. I'm gunning for him now


----------



## AndyPeace (12 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'm not sure Andy has got a new bike, I think its just a wind up.


Ha! Proof! My 40th Birthday Present!! lol!


----------



## RWright (12 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Ha! Proof! My 40th Birthday Present!! lol!


And a very fine present it is! Nice bike, I hope you have many miles of fun on it.  And happy birthday!


----------



## Nomadski (13 Aug 2013)

Great looking bike there Andy, you certainly look well pleased with it! Hope it gives you many miles of great riding.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Ha! Proof! My 40th Birthday Present!! lol!


And very nice it is too.
Great action shots as well mate.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2013)

Lovely bike enjoy the miles and smiles


----------



## stevey (13 Aug 2013)

@AndyPeace  nice bike indeed enjoy it


----------



## Reece (13 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Ha! Proof! My 40th Birthday Present!! lol!


Very nice Andy.

Are Treks the "in" thing at the minute? 3 of my friends now have Madone's, one being a £6.5k full carbon and Dura Ace Di2. But they really are good looking bikes. Bike porn in fact


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Very nice Andy.
> 
> Are Treks the "in" thing at the minute? 3 of my friends now have Madone's, one being a £6.5k full carbon and Dura Ace Di2. But they really are good looking bikes. Bike porn in fact


 
I bought the bike on looks and the qualities revealed in a carpark test, that I am unable to articulate without the aid of beer. At it's sale price it was the top end of my budget and also seemed the best investment. It's my first road bike (or rather drop bar) so I can't really compare it's qualities. I am enjoying the transition and the bike feels easy to command and very stable. Within an hours practice I was comfortable with looking back, signalling from the drops,etc. Due to the bikes good looks, it's hard not to put in a decent effort...for fear of being scalped by someone on a tourer with full panniers  Really enjoying it, next stop will be a bike fit but thought I'd get used to road bike positions first.


----------



## Reece (13 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I bought the bike on looks and the qualities revealed in a carpark test, that I am unable to articulate without the aid of beer. At it's sale price it was the top end of my budget and also seemed the best investment. It's my first road bike (or rather drop bar) so I can't really compare it's qualities. I am enjoying the transition and the bike feels easy to command and very stable. Within an hours practice I was comfortable with looking back, signalling from the drops,etc. Due to the bikes good looks, it's hard not to put in a decent effort...for fear of being scalped by someone on a tourer with full panniers  Really enjoying it, next stop will be a bike fit but thought I'd get used to road bike positions first.


it's definitely a bike on my hot list when I finally upgrade to a carbon bike. Me and my friends will all end up on a fleet of treks lol


----------



## Biggler (13 Aug 2013)

First ride in nearly a week and I must have had some stored up energy - http://www.strava.com/activities/74411512# .

I'm particularly happy with 13mph average which is the quickest I've achieved. I'm sure I could go quicker if I stuck to roads and not cycle paths


----------



## RWright (13 Aug 2013)

I went out early today even though it was hot because a cold front is moving in and bringing rain later this evening. I wanted to ride my highly cleaned, detailed and precision fettled Blue meteor with it's shinny new chain. I even checked the weather radar and the coast was clear.  Needless to say, on the way back in I got drenched. It was one of those clouds that just came up out of nowhere and it was very cool big drops that would sting a little. It actually felt good besides the stinging but I had to slow down because my glasses got fogged and were covered with rain. It was raining so hard that even slowed down the cars didn't seem to be going by me much faster. Less than a mile later the sun was out, roads were dry and it looked like a completely different world.

I got home and loaded my ride to Strava and was noticing some weird climbs listed on the ride and me as KOM. The heat and the quick temperature changes along with the different pressure from the quick storm sent Strava over the edge I think. It listed two of the climbs as CAT 4. One of them as a 1 mile 7.3 average grade and the other one...now here is the good part...as a four tenths of a mile with an average grade of 24.8. I was thinking, damn I'm good.  Actually I think I would have noticed a half mile 24.8 grade climb. I would probably still be out on the road walking up it.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2013)

Another nice morning here so set out with around 30ish miles in mind. For once my speed seemed to be a bit better and was feeling reasonably strong so ended up making it a 50 mile ride. Longest I've done for about 2 weeks I think. The Edge 200 and Garmin Connect both said 16mph but, as usual, Strava called it 15.9  Still, much better than I have been doing lately.

Slight niggle from my back towards the end but nothing too bad. Diagnosis on the MRI is that L4 and L5 discs are herniated/bulging. There are surgical options but both the doc and myself don't think that's advisable at this stage. He suggested giving a few sessions of physio a try which I probably will. Not sure how long I will have to wait for that.

Forecast isn't looking great for the next few days so I have a feeling more rest days or short runs will be on the cards.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959
As I said over on strava, I think strava either takes a slightly different time or only rounds to the first decimal place, because I take the time and distance from GTC the time is accurate to 1/100 of a second, so I have my speed to 2 decimal places, and can usually tell which will show a lower speed on strava.
Great run Mo, I remember you saying you were destined to plod around at 13-14mph, and see what rest days do for you.


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> As I said over on strava, I think strava either takes a slightly different time or only rounds to the first decimal place, because I take the time and distance from GTC the time is accurate to 1/100 of a second, so I have my speed to 2 decimal places, and can usually tell which will show a lower speed on strava.
> Great run Mo, I remember you saying you were destined to plod around at 13-14mph, and see what rest days do for you.


 
I am destined for the same I feel. Not been getting out enough of late, which I am trying to change but life gets in the way at times. Find it hard to get motivated if I have too long off, which is what I have done. After last nights pootle, I resolved to remind myself just how good I felt once out and particularly afterwards! But the memory fades too quickly. 

Also think that whilst on occasion I enjoy the solitary aspect of riding alone, sometimes it would be nice just to do it with someone else for a change, not a big group or anything. A couple of things happened like the chain offing and falling off myself that scared me into wondering what would happen should I be 20 miles from home, which is why last night I just did lots of loops of my locality. Bloody anxiety!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I am destined for the same I feel. Not been getting out enough of late, which I am trying to change but life gets in the way at times. Find it hard to get motivated if I have too long off, which is what I have done. After last nights pootle, I resolved to remind myself just how good I felt once out and particularly afterwards! But the memory fades too quickly.
> 
> Also think that whilst on occasion I enjoy the solitary aspect of riding alone, sometimes it would be nice just to do it with someone else for a change, not a big group or anything. A couple of things happened like the chain offing and falling off myself that scared me into wondering what would happen should I be 20 miles from home, which is why last night I just did lots of loops of my locality. Bloody anxiety!


I get anxious when I am out more than 2 1/2-3 hrs, more due to mental health issues. I still lack motivation to actually get out the door but once out I am fine. Just keep at it, improvements do come but you do need to work at it.


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I get anxious when I am out more than 2 1/2-3 hrs, more due to mental health issues. I still lack motivation to actually get out the door but once out I am fine. Just keep at it, improvements do come but you do need to work at it.


 
Getting out the door is definitely the hardest bit! Wonder if it would help to set an alarm and try and do it in "@Mo1959 time". I like the idea of not much traffic, since I got the new(er) bike, found I prefer roads to tow paths etc and with the dark nights drawing in (sorry, but its noticeable).

I know I _have_ improved, hills (to me, lumps to many) that I used to fear I can now cruise up, others I still fear! I need to be a little less hard on myself I guess, 4 months ago I was a couch potato who smoked 20 a day, now, I don't smoke (e-cig though ) and have done over 400 miles since starting in June. That's not a lot to some, but it is to me and something I would never have felt possible! I still remember that first 4 mile ride where I thought I was going to die!


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2013)

Two new lessons learnt in the sleaver school of self taught cycling last night.

1) Rain makes you go quicker. I got home a bit late but still went out and it soon started to rain. So, trying to get home quicker and before it started to get dark, I averaged 26.8 km/h over 25km.
2) Road bike brakes are a whole different beast in the rain.
a) Mine squeaked really loudly.​b) They are rubbish in the wet. They were that good, I wondered if they were just adding weight ​


----------



## Leescfc79 (14 Aug 2013)

I've had a really bad 3 weeks cyling wise, I felt I was really getting somewhere with my average speed creeping up and found myself climbing a lot better too then I had a severe dose of laziness for a week where I just really didn't feel like going out, then I had back pain for a week which put a stop to me going out, followed by a few days of feeling under the weather. Nothing serious just tired and lacking in energy, anyway I went out and really struggled. I did 9 miles and I really don't know how I got home, even my first ride wasn't that hard.

I've had a couple of short and slow rides since with the family to try and get back into the groove but I am really struggling, not sure if its lack of fitness or I'm still not feeling 100% but its really frustrating, I seem to have lost 3mph off my average speed and I am pushing myself harder! 

I'm going to head out for a few short rides over the next couple to days trying to build up for a decent weekend ride and see how it goes.


----------



## Pieface (14 Aug 2013)

Had a week and a half off with laziness and went out again today and did 22 miles and broke a few PBs which I'm happy with. Too bad I'm away tomorrow for the weekend doing training for my new job!

Got annoyed at some cyclist who pushed hard to get in front of me just to slow me down and weave about while on his phone then when he gives me space to overtake then turns right nearly into me without indicating.

http://app.strava.com/activities/74595570


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Also think that whilst on occasion I enjoy the solitary aspect of riding alone, sometimes it would be nice just to do it with someone else for a change, not a big group or anything. A couple of things happened like the chain offing and falling off myself that scared me into wondering what would happen should I be 20 miles from home, which is why last night I just did lots of loops of my locality. Bloody anxiety!


I know what you mean. I occasionally get thoughts like that too. I am always on my own too and don't even usually carry any ID or a phone so would be a bit stuck if I had an accident or mechanical problem on some of the more isolated roads I use. I try not to think about it too much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

@madferret
400 miles in your first two months is very good going, finding motivation to get out when you have a busy life is difficult.
@Leescfc79
Dont fret about it, jsut do what you can when you can, when feeling better work harder on some shorter rides, then increase those, and do some longer more gentle rides.
@Mo1959
Ditto, though the roads here arn't as deserted for the same length of time as yours.
P.S. Mo I think I did it sub 59mins. It wasn't the best wind wise either, nothing to strong just enough to take the edge off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Two new lessons learnt in the sleaver school of self taught cycling last night.
> 
> 1) Rain makes you go quicker. I got home a bit late but still went out and it soon started to rain. So, trying to get home quicker and before it started to get dark, I averaged 26.8 km/h over 25km.
> 2) Road bike brakes are a whole different beast in the rain.
> a) Mine squeaked really loudly.​b) They are rubbish in the wet. They were that good, I wondered if they were just adding weight ​


 

You need to pump the brakes in the wet to remove the water from the rim, this will make them work better and reduce the squeaking.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

Well I am a little chuffed to say the least, I just did one of the local clubs loops 18.1 miles in 58:55 avg sp 18.5mph as far as I can tell the only people I am following that have done it quicker have ridden in groups. Though I am still a long way down on the overall table.
http://www.strava.com/activities/74612250#1480622490
37.4 miles in 2:08:25 avg 17.5mph, but its a pretty flat course.
17 p.b.'s in all 4 in the last 5 miles, just trying to keep my avg up, as I did take a breather after the 18 mile loop.
This being the last mile and a bit well 1.3miles @ 18.9mph 4:15, puts me 20th out of 109.
http://www.strava.com/activities/74612250#1480622431

Just to add I think its my fastest avg over 30+ miles.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I am destined for the same I feel. Not been getting out enough of late, which I am trying to change but life gets in the way at times. Find it hard to get motivated if I have too long off, which is what I have done. After last nights pootle, I resolved to remind myself just how good I felt once out and particularly afterwards! But the memory fades too quickly.
> 
> Also think that whilst on occasion I enjoy the solitary aspect of riding alone, sometimes it would be nice just to do it with someone else for a change, not a big group or anything. A couple of things happened like the chain offing and falling off myself that scared me into wondering what would happen should I be 20 miles from home, which is why last night I just did lots of loops of my locality. Bloody anxiety!


 


madferret said:


> Getting out the door is definitely the hardest bit! Wonder if it would help to set an alarm and try and do it in "@Mo1959 time". I like the idea of not much traffic, since I got the new(er) bike, found I prefer roads to tow paths etc and with the dark nights drawing in (sorry, but its noticeable).
> 
> I know I _have_ improved, hills (to me, lumps to many) that I used to fear I can now cruise up, others I still fear! I need to be a little less hard on myself I guess, 4 months ago I was a couch potato who smoked 20 a day, now, I don't smoke (e-cig though ) and have done over 400 miles since starting in June. That's not a lot to some, but it is to me and something I would never have felt possible! I still remember that first 4 mile ride where I thought I was going to die!


 
Speaking as a cyclist who took up this activity with a major factor being to give up smoking, I can totally tell you it is a big achievement to get out and do any miles, let alone 400 in 2 months. When you smoke as much as we did, exercise is a 2 minute walk round to the shops to buy more cigs. Sometimes here we almost count miles like they are meters, 400 is a lot, its a huge amount! Sure there are people doing more (there always will be, no matter your amateur level!) but 400 MILES is a loooong way, and you should be very proud your riding that, and not sitting watching telly chuffing away on your cigs!

As someone who works shifts, finding the right time to get out is sometimes difficult too. Sometimes you just have to set a time for yourself, and just go out and ride, dont set any kind of mileage target, just ride out and see where the ride takes you. Most of all enjoy it, if you feel its becoming a slog, or your enjoying it less, wind the miles in a little.

Finding someone to head out with makes a big difference too imo. I'm lucky that I live so close to @themosquitoking who I met thru this very thread, and has become a great cycle buddy. There has been a lot of evenings I wouldn't have normally headed out, but have because he suggested a night ride.

I know a big group isn't what you have in mind, but perhaps you should consider a couple of rides out with a similar level club (or a club with various groups, and one which matches your speeds) just so you could find like minded others in your area that you could hook up with afterwards?



Leescfc79 said:


> I've had a really bad 3 weeks cyling wise, I felt I was really getting somewhere with my average speed creeping up and found myself climbing a lot better too then I had a severe dose of laziness for a week where I just really didn't feel like going out, then I had back pain for a week which put a stop to me going out, followed by a few days of feeling under the weather. Nothing serious just tired and lacking in energy, anyway I went out and really struggled. I did 9 miles and I really don't know how I got home, even my first ride wasn't that hard.
> 
> I've had a couple of short and slow rides since with the family to try and get back into the groove but I am really struggling, not sure if its lack of fitness or I'm still not feeling 100% but its really frustrating, I seem to have lost 3mph off my average speed and I am pushing myself harder!
> 
> I'm going to head out for a few short rides over the next couple to days trying to build up for a decent weekend ride and see how it goes.


 
Sometimes thems the breaks. @Mo1959 was struggling for quite a while recently, then just posted a ride of 50 miles at 16mph average! Your going to get sluggish days and days where you ride like the wind. Do some small rides (less mileage) than usual, but more often, for a few weeks, and see if that energy, and hunger comes back.

Maybe a stupid question but do you eat before you ride? Weetabix, porridge or just a banana can be great pre ride fuel. Sleep well, eat well before riding, and drink plenty during. If you don't already use them, try High5 Zero tablets in your water, makes a big difference energy wise.

Just trying to throw a few things out to you both, don't want to be Mr Lecturer here. 

EDIT: Fantastic ride there @Nigelnaturist!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski cheers mate, by the way I still smoke 20+ roll ups a day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959 your avg on mycyclinglog is now 14mph for the year, I have been watching it creep up these last few weeks, which means you are turning in some decent performances.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> As someone who works shifts, finding the right time to get out is sometimes difficult too. Sometimes you just have to set a time for yourself



Tell me about it! Add in your wife going to work on your day off, school hols with two little ones that don't understand the fact that you have been at work on night shifts. 

I'm not ranting   its just the way it is for the next 3/4 weeks till my bus licence expires as I haven't done my CPC course. That will give me Saturdays back.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I am surprised you still smoke, I think you would be faster if you gave up altogether.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> @Nigelnaturist I am surprised you still smoke, I think you would be faster if you gave up altogether.


Not to mention a new bike , it is difficult its the other 22 hrs I am locked up in my head, to be honest I probably dont smoke half of what I burn, though i do agree with you about spee.

I keep thinking I am getting to the limits of what I can do on the Viking in terms of performance, but it just keeps getting better, there has to be an upper limit were a bike that weighs in at about 11.5 Kg's (base weight, though as most of you know its usually 13-15Kg's) and a 49 year can achieve.
I had thought I couldn't better the times on those last few p.b's because of this, but today proved me wrong.
I can feel different sets of muscles improving, mainly groin at the moment, I think this is due to the higher cadence.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Aug 2013)

I hear what you are saying about the bike, but it's not that heavy. 
I know that Wiggo would beat me on a 30 kg bike 

Anyway, newbie progress, I finally fitted two cheap water bottle holders.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

@BrianEvesham maybe so, but a lot of the riders that are quicker thank me on that loop I know ride a lot more expensive gear. Just a thought re. the pump, I had to mount mine on the down tube (dimensions), the last one I had on the seat tube, I kept kicking off, clumsy bugger I know, but I have found it on the down tube no problem.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Aug 2013)

Yes I was a bit concerned it would get knocked off, but it's never moved since day one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes I was a bit concerned it would get knocked off, but it's never moved since day one.


You must have better foot control than me


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to pump the brakes in the wet to remove the water from the rim, this will make them work better and reduce the squeaking.


 
Thanks, I'll try that next time I'm out and it rains.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Aug 2013)

in: http://www.strava.com/activities/74569610
home: http://www.strava.com/activities/74661033

I'm liking this cycling malarky (whilst it's dry), when it's wet I may not cycle into work. I don't smell at work, well I don't notice anyway so I'm not sure what has stopped me. My kit did smell on the way home today though maybe more rotation will be needed (rotating base layers daily but top layer every other)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

Well I have switched the bearings round in the headset, it seems to have taken up the slack. Hopefully it will last another 2 weeks, because if the seatpost doesn't fix the creaking the only other thing it can be is the b.b.


----------



## bororider (14 Aug 2013)

I love getting home from work and reading this thread.
Seems a lot of people are in the same sort of boat and it's encouraging to read so many stories of people seemingly ready to give up but keeping at it and getting their buzz back.
I'm now upto 180 miles in 3 weeks, which I can't quite believe tbh. If you'd said that to me 6 weeks ago as I sat on my arse I'd have laughed!

I went out yesterday morning and pulled my calf muscle on an overpass climb. It was agony as I tried to struggle on.
Feared I may have to rest up for a few days but done a short 5 miler this morning to test it out and it was fine. Been packing it in ice whenever I can and will test if for a longer ride tomorrow.

Also interesting to read about when people like to go out, I always go early morning starting at 6 normally. Nice empty roads and very peaceful.

Have today fitted bar ends to my Trek to give me another option with my hands so looking forward to trying them out




On another note, how expensive is this cycling lark!!!!!


----------



## Smotyn (14 Aug 2013)

Really not having a good week this week. I have really been feeling under the weather almost flu like. I managed to ride in yesterday but really couldnt muster myself today and its going to rain for the rest of the week here. Dont get me wrong I dont mind getting wet (except for rain on my glasses) the biggest problem is not having anywhere or anyway of getting my stuff dry at work. My stuff smells bad enough on the trip home after being stuffed in my pannier all day let alone if it was wet. This is really annoying as it really cuts down on the days I can ride to work. I do try and get out of an evening but this is often the hardest tiime to go I find due to lack of motivation but really do enjoy evening/night rides. Will keep working at it. I have cut down on my smoking but havent managed to give up completely just yet but at least I am not couching on the sofa all the time and do feel so much better for just getting out the little that I have. Just need to get my chain slippage sorted and will be good go. hopefully will fell better by and get out at the weekend x

Love reading about all your exploits on here and thank you so much for all your kind words and encouragement you really are helping to keep me going xxx


----------



## Smotyn (14 Aug 2013)

bororider said:


> I love getting home from work and reading this thread.
> Seems a lot of people are in the same sort of boat and it's encouraging to read so many stories of people seemingly ready to give up but keeping at it and getting their buzz back.
> I'm now upto 180 miles in 3 weeks, which I can't quite believe tbh. If you'd said that to me 6 weeks ago as I sat on my arse I'd have laughed!
> 
> ...



Totally agree with everything you have said and I have the exact same bar ends and bag! Both brilliant hope you love them too x


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Getting out the door is definitely the hardest bit! Wonder if it would help to set an alarm and try and do it in "@Mo1959 time". I like the idea of not much traffic, since I got the new(er) bike, found I prefer roads to tow paths etc and with the dark nights drawing in (sorry, but its noticeable).
> 
> I know I _have_ improved, hills (to me, lumps to many) that I used to fear I can now cruise up, others I still fear! I need to be a little less hard on myself I guess, 4 months ago I was a couch potato who smoked 20 a day, now, I don't smoke (e-cig though ) and have done over 400 miles since starting in June. That's not a lot to some, but it is to me and something I would never have felt possible! I still remember that first 4 mile ride where I thought I was going to die!


 

@madferret thats great improvement, you are way too hard on yourself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

Nipped out test the adjustment on the headset, seems fine, but I didn't expect this p.b.
http://www.strava.com/activities/74715460#1482833150


----------



## stevey (14 Aug 2013)

No ride today so decided to lock myself in a room,some down and dirty rock music and nigh on kill myself with weights and cardio.....


----------



## eevvee (14 Aug 2013)

Just to add I think its my fastest avg over 30+ miles.[/quote]

Well done Nigel a great ride. 

Who was it who said "it does not get any easier you just get faster" ..is this your experience?


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> @madferret thats great improvement, you are way too hard on yourself.


 
Thank you, I have just had a couple of those days, coming out the other side now. Cycling is one of the best things I have found for depression/anxiety, it's just hard to motivate oneself when your in it. Tomorrow is another day! Onward and upwards! 

Well done everyone on your progress and it is _all _progress!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

eevvee said:


> Just to add I think its my fastest avg over 30+ miles.


 
Well done Nigel a great ride.

Who was it who said "it does not get any easier you just get faster" ..is this your experience?[/quote]
Thanks, you get faster and it gets easier, though its a hell of journey, you get better at so many aspects, that they all help, cornering, gear selection (knowing your gears and which one you want), anticipation knowing how your bike handles, it all adds up. I ended up doing 14 miles for a quick test and to be honest cycling into the wind and the start of some rain I wondered if it was a wise choice, however it gave me 51.4 miles for the day @ 16.98mph.

When I started 10 miles was taxing, though I have always been able to do 10-30 miles, just not very fast and with numerous stops, these days I choice to stop, like this morning I wanted a break after doing the 18 mile loop in the trip, I didn't need to stop, just slow a little and recover, but it was such a lovely day and the end of the loop was a lovely village church.



madferret said:


> Thank you, I have just had a couple of those days, coming out the other side now. Cycling is one of the best things I have found for *depression/anxiety*, it's just hard to motivate oneself when your in it. Tomorrow is another day! Onward and upwards!
> 
> Well done everyone on your progress and it is _all _progress!


This still limits my cycling in terms of being out, I could do so much more, three hours away from either home or my groups is about my limit.


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Aug 2013)

eevvee said:


> Who was it who said "it does not get any easier you just get faster" ..is this your experience?


 
It's rule #10


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This still limits my cycling in terms of being out, I could do so much more, three hours away from either home or my groups is about my limit.


 
Guess it depends on the nature of the anxiety, but I know what you mean. The depression lifting effect for me has been a real eye opener. Walking had the same effect but to a lesser extent but too long to cover any distance's and not as much fun IMO. My overactive mind is calmed when cycling as I have to focus on what I am doing and keeping the pedals turning. Writing this as a reminder to myself if nothing else!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> It's rule #10


Rule 10 is wrong, as are all of them



madferret said:


> Guess it depends on the nature of the anxiety, but I know what you mean. The depression lifting effect for me has been a real eye opener. Walking had the same effect but to a lesser extent but too long to cover any distance's and not as much fun IMO. My overactive mind is calmed when cycling as I *have to focus on what I am doing* and keeping the pedals turning. Writing this as a reminder to myself if nothing else!


Only really happens when my H.R. is up high, anything below say 140 I am just generally cruising, well thats what it feels like, though you have to focus on your riding.


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Rule 10 is wrong, as are all of them
> 
> 
> Only really happens when my H.R. is up high, anything below say 140 I am just generally cruising, well thats what it feels like, though you have to focus on your riding.


 
Ironically, due to health anxiety, I am too scared to use my HRM! 

Soon as I put the damn thing on my heart goes like a rabbit! Same if I have to have BP taken, I seem to be able to make it shoot up!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Ironically, due to health anxiety, I am too scared to use my HRM!
> 
> Soon as I put the damn thing on my heart goes like a rabbit! Same if I have to have BP taken, I seem to be able to make it shoot up!


I always had a high H.R. 90+ resting, its currently 81. The more you cycle the lower it will become.


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I always had a high H.R. 90+ resting, its currently 81. The more you cycle the lower it will become.


 
I will give it a go.......at some point! Need to find my true resting HR, it was about 80 I think but within seconds (as soon as I thought about it) it shot up to 100, that was sitting still. So I never put it on again......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I will give it a go.......at some point! Need to find my true resting HR, it was about 80 I think but within seconds (as soon as I thought about it) it shot up to 100, that was sitting still. So I never put it on again......


Mine was like that, just keep at it.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Aug 2013)

@madferret the only time I know that someone has taken my blood pressure they weren't able to find anything...they decided to wait until I got to the hospital. That filled me with confidence


----------



## Nomadski (15 Aug 2013)

When I sorted out my HR zones few days ago (never really taken my resting HR before) I left the HR monitor on while I chilled in front of the pc, made a cuppa, chilled some more, and when I looked at my Garmin's HR screen it said 60bpm!


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I will give it a go.......at some point! Need to find my true resting HR, it was about 80 I think but within seconds (as soon as I thought about it) it shot up to 100, that was sitting still. So I never put it on again......


 
Just check your pulse and count the beats for 15 seconds in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you get out of bed. Multiply by 4 and you have it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I always had a high H.R. 90+ resting, its currently 81. The more you cycle the lower it will become.


I think I'm nearly dead.........if I'm totally relaxed it often drops to the high 30,s 
Rained all night here. Off now but the roads will have a lot of surface water I think. Quite fancy a day off anyway so I'm just sitting here browsing and eating my porridge.  Doggy walk soon.


----------



## stevey (15 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Just check your pulse and count the beats for 15 seconds in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you get out of bed. Multiply by 4 and you have it.


 
Just tried this and it was 52, though after rigourius exercise if i sit for 2 min my heart steadies itself to around 62-65 BPM


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Just tried this and it was 52, though after rigourius exercise if i sit for 2 min my heart steadies itself to around 62-65 BPM


 
I haven't really checked mine recently when I wake up. I just check it when I am sitting around relaxed. Mine is around 60 now. I could get it to the high 30s when I was taking beta blockers. I would get dizzy when I stood up sometimes. Was happy to get off them. I can also now get my heart rate much higher when I ride.


----------



## sleaver (15 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> When I sorted out my HR zones few days ago (never really taken my resting HR before) I left the HR monitor on while I chilled in front of the pc, *made a cuppa*, chilled some more, and when I looked at my Garmin's HR screen it said 60bpm!


Did you drink the cuppa before you checked your HR? If so, it may have been even lower as caffeine raises your HR.

I keep meaning to work out my max HR, however, all the ways I've read of finding out what it is, makes it sound like you need to enter a world of pain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Just check your pulse and count the beats for 15 seconds in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you get out of bed. Multiply by 4 and you have it.


Last time I did the that it was about 72


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Just check your pulse and count the beats for 15 seconds in the morning as soon as you wake up and before you get out of bed. Multiply by 4 and you have it.





Nigelnaturist said:


> Last time I did the that it was about 72


That must have been quite a dream!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (15 Aug 2013)

Got my hrm yesterday, seems my resting heart rate is 54bpm, which sounds pretty low to me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> That must have been quite a dream!


Don't follow you Victor.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't follow you Victor.


Sorry, just a lame attempt at a joke. Ignore me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> Sorry, just a lame attempt at a joke. Ignore me.


I understood that just not where it was coming from.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

I know a couple of you were interested in seeing a pic of the Rapha Rising Challenge Badge. Got it in the post just now with a little certificate. Badge is about a couple of inches in diameter so might look quite nice sewn on to a cycling jersey since I worked so hard for it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959
Really well done again, I think we are all in awe of your achievement, so please never underestimate your achievements. There arn't to many on here get such an accolade.

Back to strava, I have just done a 25 miles my avg to two decimals was 15.97 on the comp it said 16 as it would being corrected properly, I reckon before I put it on strava it will show 15.9mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

There you go 15.9mph on strava.
http://www.strava.com/activities/74886540
Quite pleased with my improvements on there.


----------



## madferret (15 Aug 2013)

Won't be any improvements from me...... Sat in bloody hospital. Developed double vision last night which failed to resolve this morning and was sent straight to A and E by my gp. 

So far so good......CT scan OK
They are pretty sure I haven't had a stroke. Feel a bit of an idiot I thought I would just need an eye test!  writing this with one eye shut lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Won't be any improvements from me...... Sat in bloody hospital. Developed double vision last night which failed to resolve this morning and was sent straight to A and E by my gp.
> 
> So far so good......CT scan OK
> They are pretty sure I haven't had a stroke. Feel a bit of an idiot I thought I would just need an eye test!  writing this with one eye shut lol


Hope your ok.


----------



## madferret (15 Aug 2013)

Am good mate thanks. Was surprised to be kept in. Sigh.


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> Sorry, just a lame attempt at a joke. Ignore me.


 
I got it.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Aug 2013)

I hope all goes well @madferret.

Well done @Mo1959 on your achievement, you must like hills ! & well done @Nigelnaturist on your improvements. 

Just a little breezy 20 miles for me today & like Nigel I'm pleased with my improvement in average speed which is quite consistent now & doesn't leave me a quivering wreck at the end!
http://www.strava.com/activities/74879986


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

@madferret Sorry to hear about your vision problem. Hope it's nothing to worry about. You didn't get anything in your eye when cycling did you?


----------



## madferret (15 Aug 2013)

No. It just came on suddenly. Thought I was just tired but it didn't go away. Bit like being drunk for free vision wise. Ah well. Feel OK in myself.


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

madferret, good luck getting things sorted with your sight.

After seeing Mo's badge I sprinted to the mailbox and no Rapha badge.  I don't think I ever got any sort of acknowledgement they were going to send me one after I filled out the form thing. Rather than sew it on a jersey I was thinking more along the lines of something like this to sew it on.







I better hold off and make sure I actually get one first.


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> No. It just came on suddenly. Thought I was just tired but it didn't go away. Bit like being drunk for free vision wise. Ah well. Feel OK in myself.


 
Vision problems can be from a number of things. A guy that works with us was having vision problems. Turns out he was diabetic. It is something that could be dangerous, be careful with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> madferret, good luck getting things sorted with your sight.
> 
> After seeing Mo's badge I sprinted to the mailbox and no Rapha badge.  I don't think I ever got any sort of acknowledgement they were going to send me one after I filled out the form thing. Rather than sew it on a jersey I was thinking more along the lines of something like this to sew it on.
> 
> ...


I actually thought you would have got yours first as I mistakenly thought it would come from the US, but it seems to have come from London so hopefully you should get yours soon.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (15 Aug 2013)

Did the first ride on my road bike today, didnt have long so only did 6 miles, but my average speed was a little higher and I didn't fall off the bike! I did however forget where the brakes were as I pulled out of my front path onto the pavement! 

Feels pretty comfortable on the drops and hoods, just need to practice out of the saddle as that was a bit wobbly and cornering needs some work, as I tended to take them wide. 

Still, onwards a and upwards. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/74885925


----------



## madferret (15 Aug 2013)

Being careful. In hospital!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2013)

@madferret - GWS  (best one I could see)

@Mo1959 - cool badge Mo 

@RWright - if the badge doesn't turn up, we all know you completed it fella. 

@Nigelnaturist - very impressed with the improved speeds, just think what you could do with a decent bike


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually thought you would have got yours first as I mistakenly thought it would come from the US, but it seems to have come from London so hopefully you should get yours soon.


 
I though they would come from Sweden or Switzerland or wherever it is Rapha is headquartered. It should get here eventually I guess.

Nice job on getting one!

Edit: I just read they are headquartered in London.  I was thinking about Assos.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Did the first ride on my road bike today, didnt have long so only did 6 miles, but my average speed was a little higher and I didn't fall off the bike! I did however forget where the brakes were as I pulled out of my front path onto the pavement!
> 
> Feels pretty comfortable on the drops and hoods, just need to practice out of the saddle as that was a bit wobbly and cornering needs some work, as I tended to take them wide.
> 
> ...


 
You'll soon pick it up, I was wobbly as hell when I first got on my road bike, now I just occasionally wobble.


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Being careful. In hospital!


 
Ah ok, didn't know you were still in. Hope they get you sorted soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist - very impressed with the improved speeds, just think what you could do with a decent bike


 
And whats wrong with my bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And whats wrong with my bike.


I was just about to chastise him for winding you up Nigel before you bit......but too late.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> And whats wrong with my bike.


 
That was way to easy


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2013)

I looks like me and Mo and Badge Buddies ( I couldn't think of any alliteration to g with roundel) Mine is currently on my bedside unit, no idea of what to do with it now. Maybe I'll buy a towel and start doing swimming lessons as well


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I looks like me and Mo and Badge Buddies ( I couldn't think of any alliteration to g with roundel) Mine is currently on my bedside unit, no idea of what to do with it now. Maybe I'll buy a towel and start doing swimming lessons as well


Well, someone is obviously not that bothered about their badge. They have stuck it on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rapha-Ris...55?pt=UK_Cycling_Clothing&hash=item43be9f93e3


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, someone is obviously not that bothered about their badge. They have stuck it on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rapha-Ris...55?pt=UK_Cycling_Clothing&hash=item43be9f93e3


 
Well it was an easy challenge............


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well it was an easy challenge............


Unlike Nigel, I am not biting


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Unlike Nigel, I am not biting


 
Spoilsport


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2013)

Do any of you lot ride fixies/single speeds? I'm looking at n+1 for the winter commutes/a shopping bike as I am getting fed up of traffic and parking fees/finding spaces and I feel a SS/fixed may be the choice for me as I'll only be cycling along flat roads


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, someone is obviously not that bothered about their badge. They have stuck it on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rapha-Ris...55?pt=UK_Cycling_Clothing&hash=item43be9f93e3


Don't tell everyone! I was going to bid on that.


----------



## Nomadski (15 Aug 2013)

Now now @Supersuperleeds, behave! 

Well done on getting the roundel @Mo1959 and @ItsSteveLovell, very well earned. If you stitch it on a shirt, piccies pls.

Hope yours comes soon @RWright.

I did a short trip to Elephant and Castle to pick up a refurbished laptop for the mum in law. Took forever to get there with traffic lights and buses galore, then forgot to restart the timer when I left, so just started a new session from Kennington Park.

Joined the CS7 superhighway just as rush hour hit, and it was unbelieveable. Felt like London to Brighton, there were so many cyclists. Easily took up half the road coming back, would have been pretty freaked out if I'd been in a car, but I guess this is possibly the norm at this time of day.

About 4 miles from home started getting a searing pain to the right side of my left knee. Tried to ride it out but it got worse, and I ended up cycling using just my right leg for power, my left leg going through painful circles attached to the pedals.

I know I adjusted my seat slightly before a ride out last saturday, but haven't had this pain before (before I raised my saddle prior to London to Brighton I had a little aching from below the knee but that went when I raised the saddle). I stopped to lower the saddle a bit, but couldnt shake the pain.

Had a bath when I got in, and rubbed some Chinese heat balm stuff as ordered by Mrs M, and its fine when leg is straight, but when I bend the knee it really is quite sore.

Not liking this one bit. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/74965676

http://app.strava.com/activities/74965683


----------



## stevey (15 Aug 2013)

Just to add @madferret get well soon

And big congrats to @Mo1959 nice badge

@Nomadski hope ya knee gets better sounds like what i experienced a few weeks ago litteraly couldn't stand up to pedal had to sit down the last 5-8 miles in a real easy gear


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Aug 2013)

Ouch @Nomadski hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski Ouch. Sorry to hear of your knee problems. Hope it is nothing more than a tweaked muscle and feels better tomorrow. Always a bit worrying when your knees play up.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Now now @Supersuperleeds, behave!
> 
> Well done on getting the roundel @Mo1959 and @ItsSteveLovell, very well earned. If you stitch it on a shirt, piccies pls.
> 
> ...


 

I don't believe you got an injury too, what a week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

@Nomadski
Funny that my saddle is lower than normal, due to fact its above the minimum mark (new post should be here tomorrow) my right knee is a bit achy nothing troublesome (but it is the one I do get pain in or used to), hope yours clears soon.

Anyway I am getting quite passionate about my bike these days. I am quite comfy on it these days, took long enough mind.

@Mo1959
Thanks for the belated warning.


----------



## Sillyoldman (15 Aug 2013)

why is it that somedays your legs feel magnificent and you ride like the wind. Happened to me today. Putting it down to the fish finger sarni I had for lunch. Now that's living the high life.

Pilchards on toast tomorrow, looking to smash my average speed over my often ridden 28 mile circuit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> why is it that somedays your legs feel magnificent and you ride like the wind. Happened to me today. Putting it down to the fish finger sarni I had for lunch. Now that's living the high life.
> 
> Pilchards on toast tomorrow, looking to smash my average speed over my often ridden 28 mile circuit.


Tail wind maybe, I rode into this aft and it was shocking at times.

It's not often I go out and don't at least get a 2nd or 3rd place time, mind you average over the two legs was 16mph 18.8mi 2nd leg in the dark (no street lights).
http://www.strava.com/activities/74977798


----------



## Sillyoldman (15 Aug 2013)

nah, defo the fishfingers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> nah, defo the fishfingers.


Must try some.


----------



## Sillyoldman (15 Aug 2013)

highly recommended. I think the fish has also improved my intelligence (omega 3 oils I think is the scientific rationale). How can I claim such intelligence improvement? Well usually I have a least 3 spell check corrections per line of text. Tonight - not a single one.

So post pilchards tomorrow, not only a smashed average speed but also hoping to understand the relationship links on "who do you think you are" which always baffles me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> highly recommended. I think the fish has also improved my intelligence (omega 3 oils I think is the scientific rationale). How can I claim such intelligence improvement? Well usually I have a least 3 spell check corrections per line of text. Tonight - not a single one.
> 
> So post pilchards tomorrow, not only a smashed average speed but also hoping to understand the relationship links on "who do you think you are" which always baffles me.


I have done my family history, and it can get quite complex, i.e. when I was a kid, I had an aunt Cissy turns out she was a 1st cousin once removed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Aug 2013)

This is a chart showing my avg weekly speed since I started, the dip a couple of weeks ok is when I was ill.


----------



## Sillyoldman (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is a chart showing my avg weekly speed since I started, the dip a couple of weeks ok is when I was ill.
> 
> View attachment 27800


 

that is pretty serious improvement. Well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> that is pretty serious improvement. Well done


Thanks, it is over a year, after the first improvements I started doing more hills which is why it fell, these days my rides average out about the same 45-50ft/mile (according to rwgps correction, with garmin correction it would be higher).
I think you will find a lot of people in this thread from it's out set have had similar or better improvements, but it just goes to show one your never to old, two anyone can do it, it's just a matter of keep riding no matter the weather increased speed is a natural development.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> but it just goes to show one your never to old, two anyone can do it, it's just a matter of keep riding no matter the weather increased speed is a natural development.


Although I do worry that I am getting too old to make much more improvement.  Should have taken this up years ago. Might have been quite good at it.


----------



## madferret (16 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Although I do worry that I am getting too old to make much more improvement.  Should have taken this up years ago. Might have been quite good at it.



You are hard on yourself. How many other folk got the rapha badge?

You are good at it! I am 38 and would be happy as Larry (whoever he is) with your figures. Some of your rides would finish me off for sure!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2013)

@madferret Thanks, and I must admit, I have a bit of a competitive nature and stubborn streak which does make me a bit hard on myself. Since the weather isn't looking promising for the next few days, I will probably try and take it a bit easier. I find the older you get, you can't cope with hard efforts too often...........well that's my excuse.  Wouldn't mind being 38 again though.


----------



## madferret (16 Aug 2013)

You wouldn't want to be 38 if you had to sit on this ward I am on lol.

Planning my escape


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> You wouldn't want to be 38 if you had to sit on this ward I am on lol.
> 
> Planning my escape


Yes, hope they give you some good news that there is nothing to worry about and let you out today.


----------



## madferret (16 Aug 2013)

CT scan clear. Carotid artery ultrasound clear. So far so good........


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Although I do worry that I am getting too old to make much more improvement.  Should have taken this up years ago. Might have been quite good at it.


Look at your speed this morning, enough said.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Look at your speed this morning, enough said.


The difference is that you seem to be finding your increase in speed coming naturally without working much harder, whereas I have to bust a gut to do it  Never mind, they say if it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger so hope that's the case.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2013)

I retired early Last end of October (age 61)
Bought a Hybrid bike which was then stolen
Did not realise that you need better locks than when I used to cycle 20-30 years ago

Got another Hybrid (Claud Butler legend) on a good offer
Took me a while to get really going (the bad winter did not help)
Finally over the last couple of months making some progress
(Don't laugh I know you are all cycling much further than me)
I have now done a few 20 + mile rides.
These include a few hills - the steep Tite Hill
I have done one ride with Skyrides and doing another at the weekend (the ride is 9 miles but the journey there and back will add about 20-21 miles)
Fell off yesterday on some greasy paving after some rain, at a slowish speed. No damage apart from scraped elbow and wrist is aching.
I know it's not much but ten miles does not dent me now and 20 is easier.
I can manage 12 mph average for some distance unless there are really adverse gradients

Local clubs are unfortunately too keen for me
However if I build up to 40 mile rides I will feel I am getting better
Recent purchase of a Cateye Velo wireless and use of Strava has added to my enthhusasm and knowledge of how I am doing.
I know I have more enthusiasm than ability!

Not sure why I am rabbiting on , perhaps I hope for some encouragement

Years ago I used toe clips , been thinking about clipless - MTB type so I can walk in them a bit

Not being in a club or knowing other cyclists Cycle chat is one of my main links with other cyclists


----------



## sleaver (16 Aug 2013)

I wasn't going to go for a ride yesterday to give myself a rest but that soon changed and I carried out a bit of an experiment.

I did the same route as I did on Tuesday but in reverse. So rather than having a long steady incline and then a steep drop, I had a steep climb and then a long steady drop for the main part of the rise. The plan was to see what happened to my average speed.

Tuesday - average of 26.7 km/h - http://www.strava.com/activities/74691822
Thursday - average of 27.5 km/h - http://www.strava.com/activities/74976180

Although I did almost give up and take it easy because the hind suddenly decided to pick up. Also, this is going to sound really weird, but I just had this feeling of being really raised up above the ground while riding.

Anyway, pretty please with 27.5 km/h, however, it did mean I had to put in some effort getting up this: http://veloviewer.com/segments/4229343/


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Aug 2013)

It looks like you're doing ok to me @Stonechat & its good that having your bike stolen & falling off hasn't dampened your enthusiasm. 

If you want to increase your mileage just do as I was advised to do on here & increase by 5 or a couple of miles a week & you'll be surprised how it adds up. A long ride to me a couple of months ago was 15 miles & now its 35-40.

The main thing is just enjoy it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2013)

Decided to go knock off the last few miles for the Strava Getaway challenge. Was wet and windy so took the hybrid. Very hard work as it didn't matter which way I went I seemed to be riding into the wind. so was very pleased to average over 17mph, even scalped a roadie going up a hill, and when I mean scalped, I mean left him standing. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/75105198
Might do one of those graphs that @Nigelnaturist has done showing my average speed changes, I bet it isn't anyway as impressive as his.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (16 Aug 2013)

Did my first 20 miler today.. well 21 to be exact. Would have done more, but my gears are messing around. I cant get from middle ring to big ring without a fight.
I stopped off at my local LBS on the way back, and booked it in for tomorrow morning to be adjusted.

Quite pleased overall, got my cadence meter connected now too, so can see what my legs are doing. No idea what sort of rpm Im aiming for though. I was hovering around the 60-70rpm mark most of the ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/75115455


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Did my first 20 miler today.. well 21 to be exact. Would have done more, but my gears are messing around. I cant get from middle ring to big ring without a fight.
> I stopped off at my local LBS on the way back, and booked it in for tomorrow morning to be adjusted.
> 
> Quite pleased overall, got my cadence meter connected now too, so can see what my legs are doing. No idea what sort of rpm Im aiming for though. I was hovering around the 60-70rpm mark most of the ride.
> ...


 
Well done on the 20 miles, won't be long before you see 20 miles as a little pootle. Next step 31.1 miles (50km)?

Most experts reckon 80-90 cadence, personally I don't monitor mine and have no idea what it is, I ride at a pace I feel comfortable with.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done on the 20 miles, won't be long before you see 20 miles as a little pootle. Next step 31.1 miles (50km)?
> 
> Most experts reckon 80-90 cadence, personally I don't monitor mine and have no idea what it is, I ride at a pace I feel comfortable with.


 
When buying a cycle computer I considered gettting one with cadence but I find speed handy- sometimes I realise that being in a lower gear is better - I always thought I tended to use too high a gear


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Did my first 20 miler today.. well 21 to be exact. Would have done more, but my gears are messing around. I cant get from middle ring to big ring without a fight.
> I stopped off at my local LBS on the way back, and booked it in for tomorrow morning to be adjusted.
> 
> Quite pleased overall, got my cadence meter connected now too, so can see what my legs are doing. No idea what sort of rpm Im aiming for though. I was hovering around the 60-70rpm mark most of the ride.
> ...


Drop a gear or two and spin a little faster, takes some getting use to but it does help.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

@Stonechat
 I keep saying this most of use who frequent this thread, started where you are, just keep doing the miles the distances will increase as will your speed, it will take time but it does happen even though sometimes it doesn't feel like you are making any gains, great start.


Mo1959 said:


> The difference is that you seem to be finding your increase in speed coming naturally without working much harder, whereas I have to bust a gut to do it  Never mind, they say if it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger so hope that's the case.


Mo I work at it, dam hard sometimes like yesterday with the wind that was hard work, and I know I did climb is nothing compared with what you usually do, it was tough sometimes yesterday.
The muscles that are aching these days are the front groin area, not sure if this due to the increased cadence or not.
I am trying to keep high 80's even up hill, so I sometimes go really low or the gearing.

Anyway my new seat post is here off to fit it.  you watch I bet it still creaks.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Drop a gear or two and spin a little faster, takes some getting use to but it does help.



My max cadence was 160 rpm!! Perhaps a little too fast. 

I think the issue was because I couldn't change gears, I was stuck in either middle or high on the front, but couldn't easily swap between them, so I tended to stay in high. Was a struggle up the hills, but fun on the way down! 

Hopefully the LBS should sort it out tomorrow and I'll try again with a full range of gears.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

@Supersuperleeds
it's just a screen grab from excel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> My max cadence was 160 rpm!! Perhaps a little too fast.
> 
> I think the issue was because I couldn't change gears, I was stuck in either middle or high on the front, but couldn't easily swap between them, so I tended to stay in high. Was a struggle up the hills, but fun on the way down!
> 
> Hopefully the LBS should sort it out tomorrow and I'll try again with a full range of gears.


I get quite a few high readings, over 200 sometime, use the gears to maintain about the same cadence, thats what gears are for, and why bikes have so many, there are times when I find a two tooth difference is too much, this is why I prefer triples over compacts as you can have really close groupings even on 7 (like my old thing) and 8sp and superfine on 9 and 10 sp's.

My fav segment improvement today.
http://www.strava.com/activities/75130315#1493371334

17.3mph first time I did it 13.8 last Nov.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Supersuperleeds
> it's just a screen grab from excel


 
I meant the improvement in speed would not be as impressive, not the presentation of the graph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I meant the improvement in speed would not be as impressive, not the presentation of the graph.


Sorry,
I am stuck about 15.6mph for the last three month (including this one), but that includes all rides, the few commutes I do little trips to the docs ect. I am 0.1mph faster than last (currently) both with 43.22ft/mile pretty much the same avg elevation 1574ft last 1597ft this with 36.41mile/day last and this 36.94miles/day. The biggest difference is in the gear " down from 66.06in to 64.55in and an increase in cadence from 79.3rpm to 81.7rpm. This is what I am trying to work on this month.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Anyway my new seat post is here off to fit it.  you watch I bet it still creaks.


You sure it's not you that's creaking?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My fav segment improvement today.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/75130315#1493371334
> 
> 17.3mph first time I did it 13.8 last Nov.


Amazing improvement. It really puts things into perspective when you look back several months. About 30% improvement!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry,
> I am stuck about 15.6mph for the last three month (including this one), but that includes all rides, the few commutes I do little trips to the docs ect. I am 0.1mph faster than last (currently) both with 43.22ft/mile pretty much the same avg elevation 1574ft last 1597ft this with 36.41mile/day last and this 36.94miles/day. The biggest difference is in the gear " down from 66.06in to 64.55in and an increase in cadence from 79.3rpm to 81.7rpm. This is what I am trying to work on this month.


 
Just worked mine out. Gone from 14.95 in January to 15.84 this month. (November and December are both below 14mph, but I was recording total average speed and not moving speed back then.) Not worked the elevation out, but am confident that I am doing more now than I did in January


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You sure it's not you that's creaking?


 
Stop winding him up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You sure it's not you that's creaking?


It might be my knees.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Aug 2013)

It's now intermittent, though I didn't notice much in the last 5 mile or so.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Aug 2013)

Welcome @Stonechat 

I think @Nigelnaturist picked up some MTB style shoes he's happy with, or use the search bar and some results will pop up for sure. One thing I have noticed is how people talk about different brands have different sizes, so going to a shop and trying them on may be beneficial for you, even if you end up buying them online afterwards


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Welcome @Stonechat
> 
> I think @Nigelnaturist picked up some MTB style shoes he's happy with, or use the search bar and some results will pop up for sure. One thing I have noticed is how people talk about different brands have different sizes, so going to a shop and trying them on may be beneficial for you, even if you end up buying them online afterwards


 
YEs I intend to go to the Sigma shop as I want to try. My feet seemslightly unpredictable with any shoes and can be between 7, 7 1/2 and 8


----------



## SWSteve (17 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> YEs I intend to go to the Sigma shop as I want to try. My feet seemslightly unpredictable with any shoes and can be between 7, 7 1/2 and 8


 
I know the feeling, I hate buying shoes...yet have so many of them. It may be better to get the size that's bigger, not tighter, as there may not be much stretch in the shoe due to the rigid soles. Big shoes can be tightened, but small shoes won't stretch (with sl shoes anyway - so I've been told)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

@Stonechat
I got these a few weeks ok, http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_892627_langId_-1_categoryId_271415
There was a further £5 off when I reserved on line.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2013)

Did this climb - a bit hard.
http://veloviewer.com/segments/970495/athlete/2689859It's barely more than a path and bumpy terrain and post near the top had to get off to go through the posts (wouldn't be necessary if I had more speed)


----------



## madferret (17 Aug 2013)

Well got out of hospital yesterday after a few tests. Diagnosis.....ocular migraine. Had them before but never double vision usually just the classic aura but often without the sickening headache. Also it lasted ages but was never feeling ill just couldn't see properly.

To prove to myself I wasn't dying went and did this yesterday. http://app.strava.com/activities/75193421

Was pleased as it's the furthest I have been for a while and a few pb's to boot. Which surprised me. 

Well done all, nice to see some new faces as well


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Well got out of hospital yesterday after a few tests. Diagnosis.....ocular migraine. Had them before but never double vision usually just the classic aura but often without the sickening headache. Also it lasted ages but was never feeling ill just couldn't see properly.
> 
> To prove to myself I wasn't dying went and did this yesterday. http://app.strava.com/activities/75193421
> 
> ...


That's good news. Was actually going to suggest it may be migraine related. It can do weird things at times. I often get that mad shimmering light thing before I get one. Thankfully, don't get nearly as many now that I have given up a stressful job. 

Well done on stretching your distance and the pb,s. Nice feeling eh


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Well got out of hospital yesterday after a few tests. Diagnosis.....ocular migraine. Had them before but never double vision usually just the classic aura but often without the sickening headache. Also it lasted ages but was never feeling ill just couldn't see properly.
> 
> To prove to myself I wasn't dying went and did this yesterday. http://app.strava.com/activities/75193421
> 
> ...


See the dip in elevation when you rested/stopped, see nothing is perfect at recording elevation.
Glad to hear you better and well done on getting out.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Aug 2013)

No chance of getting out - heaving down out there + v.windy.

Indoors with central heating on in August.

Tomorrow looks a better day on the weather front.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No chance of getting out - heaving down out there + v.windy.
> 
> Indoors with central heating on in August.
> 
> Tomorrow looks a better day on the weather front.


 

 central heating ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No chance of getting out - heaving down out there + v.windy.
> 
> Indoors with central heating on in August.
> 
> Tomorrow looks a better day on the weather front.


Windows wide open and in shorts. Time for another chart me thinks.
Avg temp wind speeds of my rides up to 11/8






Bottom red line wind, blue/orange temps, green avg sp.
The first part is from Aug 2012 onwards and is for everyday I have ridden.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> central heating ?


 

Yes - central heating. Really chilly indoors at the mo' despite a squillion quids worth of loft insulation, wall insulation and thermally reflective double glazing.

Heating on plus we'll build a fire for tonight (we have an open fire).

It's cold oooop North!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - central heating. Really chilly indoors at the mo' despite a squillion quids worth of loft insulation, wall insulation and thermally reflective double glazing.
> 
> Heating on plus we'll build a fire for tonight (we have an open fire).
> 
> It's cold oooop North!


Blimey. I though Scotland was supposed to be a cold place to live. Windows are wide open and too warm in a t-shirt!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2013)

It was a beautiful morning on my ride but this afternoon the wind got up and its a bit chilly but i'm still in shorts and t shirt. I think i will just skip the North and go to Scotland if its cold enough for a fire in August.


----------



## Mickthemove (17 Aug 2013)

After failing totally on Mow Cop during the Cheshire Cat, I went back today, in July I walked three quarters of it! But today I did not walk one step! I did stop three times, and the final 25 percent gradient nearly killed me, ensuring I had to lie flat on my back and get my heart rate down from 186 bpm !

The thrill of going back and nt walking an inch was great, abt 12 weeks into cycling and now do a min 50 miler on a sat or sun with at least 2500 ft of climbing that batters your average speed but sends satisfaction through the roof!

Also the weight is going south and sits at 16 10 now in comparison to abt 18 10 in May! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> After failing totally on Mow Cop during the Cheshire Cat, I went back today, in July I walked three quarters of it! But today I did not walk one step! I did stop three times, and the final 25 percent gradient nearly killed me, ensuring I had to lie flat on my back and get my heart rate down from 186 bpm !
> 
> The thrill of going back and nt walking an inch was great, abt 12 weeks into cycling and now do a min 50 miler on a sat or sun with at least 2500 ft of climbing that batters your average speed but sends satisfaction through the roof!
> 
> Also the weight is going south and sits at 16 10 now in comparison to abt 18 10 in May! Onwards and upwards!


 


Well done you. It's a great feeling when you reach a goal. You will have to set your next one now


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Blimey. I though Scotland was supposed to be a cold place to live. Windows are wide open and too warm in a t-shirt!


Cool (68 F or so) and rainy here today. I actually put on a t shirt this morning. Although I did sleep with a fan in the window blowing on me. I have not used the Air conditioning yet this year.  There was a day or two I seriously considered it. It has been a cool summer so far. I will probably use the AC for a few days next week just to run it this year. I just don't like the days getting shorter even though I was riding some at night to avoid the heat. It also looks to me like the skies are showing fall colors early. I like them but just don't want them too soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Cool (68 F or so) and rainy here today. I actually put on a t shirt this morning. Although I did sleep with a fan in the window blowing on me. I have not used the Air conditioning yet this year.  There was a day or two I seriously considered it. It has been a cool summer so far. I will probably use the AC for a few days next week just to run it this year. I just don't like the days getting shorter even though I was riding some at night to avoid the heat. It also looks to me like the skies are showing fall colors early. I like them but just don't want them too soon.


 

@RWright you just love to rub it in


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2013)

@SpokeyDokey have no fear The Scaley Mail says we are in for a heat wave again and over the Bank Holiday.


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> @RWright you just love to rub it in


 
Nah, I think a lot of it is just relative to what you are used to. It gets as cold or colder here than a lot of places there and it gets hotter here than about any place on earth sometimes it seems like.  Overall we do have a lot of comfortable temperature days though. Plus 62 degrees at night in August is not the same thing as 62 degrees for a high in May. The May one feels much cooler.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

I'm still in shorts and tee shirts, wind this afternoon in Leicester has been brutal, wouldn't fancy riding in it, thought it was bad enough this morning.


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm still in shorts and tee shirts, wind this afternoon in Leicester has been brutal, wouldn't fancy riding in it, thought it was bad enough this morning.


 
Misty rain here, I thought about taking a day off but I have already eaten my daily calorie allowance and it isn't even 3:30 pm yet.  I might start watching the weather radar and try to get a ride in. I have been on my feet a lot at work recently and add in the riding after and it is making me very hungry. 

I hope to be able to get more riding in next week.


----------



## Biggler (17 Aug 2013)

Another great ride last night 15 miles exploring new places! - http://www.strava.com/activities/75177869












Then this morning another ~10 miles. - http://www.strava.com/activities/75292564

Thighs are aching now, might have a rest tomorrow... might.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Cool (68 F or so) and rainy here today. I actually put on a t shirt this morning. Although I did sleep with a fan in the window blowing on me. I have not used the Air conditioning yet this year.  There was a day or two I seriously considered it. It has been a cool summer so far. I will probably use the AC for a few days next week just to run it this year. I just don't like the days getting shorter even though I was riding some at night to avoid the heat. It also looks to me like the skies are showing *fall colors early*. I like them but just don't want them too soon.


Does any one remember me mentioning anything about a mini ice age sometime back.

@Supersuperleeds
Even more brutal on my 2nd test run of the day, wind rain, nearly slid off on a L.C. 4 times, once for each track.


Hill Wimp said:


> @SpokeyDokey have no fear The Scaley Mail says we are in for a heat wave again and over the Bank Holiday.


 
When I have been waiting all summer, just as well we have 4 weeks left.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> Another great ride last night 15 miles exploring new places! - http://www.strava.com/activities/75177869
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice pics, but your seat looks like it could do with going a bit higher.


----------



## Biggler (17 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice pics, but your seat looks like it could do with going a bit higher.


 

I thought that looking at the picture too, but i'm pretty sure its the right height. I'm basing that on; while on seat I touch both feet on to the ground comfortably on tip toes and putting my heel on the pedal my leg is nearly straight.

Even if it isn't quite right I still feel extremely comfortable riding it, apart from this thigh pain which will go away when I bother to massage it :P I suppose my thighs might be feeling like this if my seat isn't right, so are there any other ways to gauge a correct seat height?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I thought that looking at the picture too, but i'm pretty sure its the right height. I'm basing that on; while on seat I touch both feet on to the ground comfortably on tip toes and putting my heel on the pedal my leg is nearly straight.
> 
> Even if it isn't quite right I still feel extremely comfortable riding it, apart from this thigh pain which will go away when I bother to massage it :P I suppose my thighs might be feeling like this if my seat isn't right, so are there any other ways to gauge a correct seat height?


 
I set mine by putting my heel on the pedal and my leg being completely straight when the pedal is at its lowest point. Make sure the bike is upright when you do it.


----------



## AndyPeace (17 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I thought that looking at the picture too, but i'm pretty sure its the right height. I'm basing that on; while on seat I touch both feet on to the ground comfortably on tip toes and putting my heel on the pedal my leg is nearly straight.
> 
> Even if it isn't quite right I still feel extremely comfortable riding it, apart from this thigh pain which will go away when I bother to massage it :P I suppose my thighs might be feeling like this if my seat isn't right, so are there any other ways to gauge a correct seat height?


Easiest way to comment on it is if you get someone to take a photo of you on the bike. Achy thighs may be a sign it's too low... how tall are you?


----------



## Biggler (17 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I set mine by putting my heel on the pedal and my leg being completely straight when the pedal is at its lowest point.


I'll give this a go in the morning, any excuse for a ride :P




AndyPeace said:


> how tall are you?


Not very! 5 foot 8, leg measurement (trousers anyway) is 29".


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I'll give this a go in the morning, any excuse for a ride :P
> 
> 
> 
> Not very! 5 foot 8, leg measurement (trousers anyway) is 29".


using the Lemond method of 0.883% of your inside leg, though to measure correctly in stocking feet, with a book between your legs mark this on a wall ect, measure x0.833 should be your starting figure for a 29" =25.607" go measure and see if it's close.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

I think this was some of the hardest miles I have done in a long time, it wasn't difficult and I wasn't pushing hard, but just counting down the miles to get over the challenge, was tedious however, I think the creak has gone, mind you might have been the rain lubricating whatever was creaking.
http://app.strava.com/activities/75439432#kudos
I am definitely taking tomorrow off might even have a lay in.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Aug 2013)

As


Nigelnaturist said:


> using the Lemond method of 0.883% of your inside leg, though to measure correctly in stocking feet, with a book between your legs mark this on a wall ect, measure x0.833 should be your starting figure for a 29" =25.607" go measure and see if it's close.


 
Good method!

Biggler - make sure the measurement is taken from the centre of the bottom bracket axis to the top of the saddle.

Been trying to estimate your saddle height from the dia' of your chainrings and I'd wager that saddle is 4-5" too low?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> As
> 
> Good method!
> 
> ...


See I am tired, I meant to put that in.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think this was some of the hardest miles I have done in a long time, it wasn't difficult and I wasn't pushing hard, but just counting down the miles to get over the challenge, was tedious however, I think the creak has gone, mind you might have been the rain lubricating whatever was creaking.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/75439432#kudos
> I am definitely taking tomorrow off might even have a lay in.


 
About time you got it finished!

Are you doing the bucket one? Only 41 miles every day


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> About time you got it finished!
> 
> Are you doing the bucket one? Only 41 miles every day


I have joined, but at the moment i want it to go away, I ache, like I haven't for a long time.


----------



## RWright (18 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have joined, but at the moment i want it to go away, I ache, like I haven't for a long time.


 
41 a day is a lot, I am not sure I am up to it but I am just going to play it as it goes. I have some things I need to do at work so there is a good chance I won't get the miles in.

I just got in from a midnight ride, I was going stir crazy after not riding all day. It started to rain a little, more like a mist but it was peaceful and felt good. Not many cars at all, I did see another cyclist going the opposite direction when I was coming back toward home.  I know it's lame but I still get a kick out of seeing another cyclist, especially at midnight with their little blinkie headlight flashing.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think this was some of the hardest miles I have done in a long time, it wasn't difficult and I wasn't pushing hard, but just counting down the miles to get over the challenge, was tedious however, I think the creak has gone, mind you might have been the rain lubricating whatever was creaking.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/75439432#kudos
> I am definitely taking tomorrow off might even have a lay in.


Hope you have got it sorted out.
Not surprised you are tired. That was excellent going finishing the challenge in little over two weeks. 

I am sitting here at 5.35am in two minds about going out myself. Supposed to be windy but if I go for just a short ride it probably won't bother me too much. I might just take the hybrid and potter along gently anyway since I worked hard the last couple of days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2013)

Over 30 hours continuous heavy rain has the river 150m from our house (but 50m below us) right against the stops. The local kayakers are having some real fun!

Has dropped back to a misty drizzle, overcast grey and 12C out there despite the forecasts saying it is 16C and partly sunny. I can assure them there is absolutely no sun out there right now (well technically I know there is a sun out there but it sure ain't sunny!).

Somehow my cycling enthusiasm has dipped caused by some really crap weather in the last week, 3 days in Fort William and another 4 day holiday coming up next week.

Only managed 2 rides thus far in August which is 2 rides better than nothing but in truth is woeful.

Aaaaah - as I was about to submit this post the rain has turned torrential again!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Over 30 hours continuous heavy rain has the river 150m from our house (but 50m below us) right against the stops. The local kayakers are having some real fun!
> 
> Has dropped back to a misty drizzle, overcast grey and 12C out there despite the forecasts saying it is 16C and partly sunny. I can assure them there is absolutely no sun out there right now (well technically I know there is a sun out there but it sure ain't sunny!).
> 
> ...


 

The weather is on the turn have no fear so your holiday should be lovely. Hope you are taking your bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> The weather is on the turn have no fear so your holiday should be lovely. Hope you are taking your bike.


 

Nope - bike does not go on holiday with me. I prefer climbing/hiking any day of the week - the bike is just a fitness thing I can do from my doorstep. 

I enjoy it, of course, but me and my bike are not inseparable.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nope - bike does not go on holiday with me. I prefer climbing/hiking any day of the week - the bike is just a fitness thing I can do from my doorstep.
> 
> I enjoy it, of course, but me and my bike are not inseparable.


I am sure if you suddenly have the urge there will be mountain bikes for hire around Fort William. Hope you enjoy your break and not too many midgies!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

Glorious weather in Leicester, slow steady 27 miles done with our lass.

Looks like there is a professional road race in Leicester today

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/97016/Leicester-Castle-Classic#entry

Plus there is a sky ride next Sunday in Leicester


----------



## spooks (18 Aug 2013)

47 miles in just under 3 hours. Not bad for me. Only made it 2/3 up a damp bliss hill (25% gradient) before the wheels started slipping so I bailed out before I fell off!! Rained the first half but nice and sunny later. The cats are now happily playing with my stinky socks!! 
http://www.strava.com/activities/75565494


----------



## stevey (18 Aug 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/75554453

Felt good to get out today after stuck in yesterday what with one thing and another, some good distances done today well done all

Took the o/h with me today and she really struggled on the way back (Hit the wall big time not litteraly  ) any advice from the ladies or gents on this thread on how you improved your fitness? other than cycling might start to take her for short runs around the block.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Aug 2013)

My knee is still sore so no cycling for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My knee is still sore so no cycling for me.


Not so good, but no point risking it and making it worse.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good, but no point risking it and making it worse.


 
Going to have a week off completely, adjust the saddle, cleats and seatpost back to where they were, and give it a short ride next Saturday I guess. Really want to be out today as its nice cycling weather, but instead taking the missus tio go stand in a lavender field instead. Don't ask.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Going to have a week off completely, adjust the saddle, cleats and seatpost back to where they were, and give it a short ride next Saturday I guess. Really want to be out today as its nice cycling weather, but instead taking the missus tio go stand in a lavender field instead. Don't ask.


Bring some home to stick under your pillow to help you sleep.  Just a thought, but when you do start back cycling I wonder if you should go back to flat pedals just for the initial period?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Short ride today only 15 miles but i chose to do all the hills I've avoided so far and realised just why i had been doing it.When I'm commuting in London i warm up quite quickly but it seems to take about 5-8 miles before i find my groove on days off at home in the shires. I hit the hills far too early in my ride today and got annoyed early on, which is most unlike me, but once i calmed myself down i turned it into a go explore ride so it was much better. Now i have seen them, these hills *WILL* become my friends and i have a sneaking suspicion, my winter training ground too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am sure if you suddenly have the urge there will be mountain bikes for hire around Fort William. Hope you enjoy your break and not too many *midgies*!


Devels own spawn.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bring some home to stick under your pillow to help you sleep.  Just a thought, but when you do start back cycling I wonder if *you should go back to flat pedal*s just for the initial period?


 
Real riders use flats


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you have got it sorted out.
> *Not surprised you are tired*. That was excellent going finishing the challenge in little over two weeks.
> 
> I am sitting here at 5.35am in two minds about going out myself. Supposed to be windy but if I go for just a short ride it probably won't bother me too much. I might just take the hybrid and potter along gently anyway since I worked hard the last couple of days.


Thanks Mo, I can never match Chris though.
Just wasn't really fuelled up for the last ride, as it was only meant to be a quick test, thats way I did a few loops of the golf course, and just went for it, when I had done the section of what was part of my 10 mile loop last year, I had to do one more loop of the golf course, and then when near home I did the two short 1/2 mile loops ( these I do if I need to make a certain distance and have calculated wrong) just to be sure I had done the 1,000Km.
I know you haven't joined Mo, but from your stats on mycyclinglog, I reckon you will finish within the month as well.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2013)

Over 35 miles for the first time since comeback

V slow - the cycle round Bushy was led

On the way back took a wrong turn or two andbits started aching


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Over 35 miles for the first time since comeback
> 
> V slow - the cycle round Bushy was led
> 
> On the way back took a wrong turn or two andbits started aching


 

Well done, nice warm bath with some radox and you will be as good as new


----------



## Nomadski (18 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bring some home to stick under your pillow to help you sleep.  Just a thought, but when you do start back cycling I wonder if you should go back to flat pedals just for the initial period?


 
Couldn't get near the middle of the field as was surrounded by bees! I hate bees.

Maybe a good idea to switch to flats for a bit, good thinking.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Couldn't get near the middle of the field as was surrounded by bees! I hate bees.
> 
> Maybe a good idea to switch to flats for a bit, good thinking.


 

They have just harvested the Lavender fields near me and the air smells lovely.


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2013)

I enjoyed Box Hill so much last week, I went and did it again today but with a shorter route overall. Still nervous of the downhill afterwards but I'll get used to it. I also stopped my Garmin just before the downhill as I was waiting ages for the traffic and then almost right at the bottom I realised I hadn't started it again.

http://www.strava.com/activities/75571940

I put a bit more effort in this week going up and managed to pass a few people but then got passed my every man and his dog on the way back down 

A bit later I had to stop because my toes on my right foot had gone numb. Loosed the buckle and I was like instant relief, however that soon turned into instant "ouch" as my foot decided to cramp.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> I enjoyed Box Hill so much last week, I went and did it again today but with a shorter route overall. Still nervous of the downhill afterwards but I'll get used to it.* I also stopped my Garmin just before the downhill* as I was waiting ages for the traffic and then almost right at the bottom I realised I hadn't started it again.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/75571940
> 
> ...


Why ? it auto pauses, till you start again.


----------



## AndyPeace (18 Aug 2013)

I didn't want to admit I was having issues with my new bike and back pain, but this was the case. I've been finding it hard to use the hoods, they felt really twitchy, so have spent all my time in the drops...back progressively getting sorer and sorer (though it was only noticeable off the bike?). I also think I've been trying to push too big a gear too soon, as the bike just wills ya to go fast and try hard. Had a bit of a search last night on the web and there was the usual mix of contradictory advice... but went with 'it's getting used to the new positions and building up abs muscle strength' and also experimented with lowering the stem another spacer. Only out for 20miles today, but made use of the small chainring for the first 3 or 4 miles, made a concious effort to engage abs by pulling in belly, tryed to keep my spine long and 'pulled up', avoided locking arms and used Hoods, drops (which I find have two positions) and tops (mostly whilst drinking). Hoods felt much more stable, back is feeling better for the ride and I felt fairly fresh when I got in. Don't misread the post, I am enjoying my new bike...but deep down I always knew it would be a bit of a journey adapting to a racier riding style. I am planning to get a proper fit done, but the lbs recommended using the Uni service, who aren't about till September.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I didn't want to admit I was having issues with my new bike and back pain, but this was the case. I've been finding it hard to use the hoods, they felt really twitchy, so have spent all my time in the drops...back progressively getting sorer and sorer (though it was only noticeable off the bike?). I also think I've been trying to push too big a gear too soon, as the bike just wills ya to go fast and try hard. Had a bit of a search last night on the web and there was the usual mix of contradictory advice... but went with 'it's getting used to the new positions and building up abs muscle strength' and also experimented with lowering the stem another spacer. Only out for 20miles today, but made use of the small chainring for the first 3 or 4 miles, made a concious effort to engage abs by pulling in belly, tryed to keep my spine long and 'pulled up', avoided locking arms and used Hoods, drops (which I find have two positions) and tops (mostly whilst drinking). Hoods felt much more stable, back is feeling better for the ride and I felt fairly fresh when I got in. Don't misread the post, I am enjoying my new bike...but deep down I always knew it would be a bit of a journey adapting to a racier riding style. I am planning to get a proper fit done, but the lbs recommended using the Uni service, who aren't about till September.


 
It took me a fair few rides to get used to my road bike. Stick at it, you will soon get used to it. Biggest issue I had was braking and the twitchiness but it just takes time in the saddle to get used to it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I didn't want to admit I was having issues with my new bike and back pain, but this was the case. I've been finding it hard to use the hoods, they felt really twitchy, so have spent all my time in the drops...back progressively getting sorer and sorer (though it was only noticeable off the bike?). I also think I've been trying to push too big a gear too soon, as the bike just wills ya to go fast and try hard. Had a bit of a search last night on the web and there was the usual mix of contradictory advice... but went with 'it's getting used to the new positions and building up abs muscle strength' and also experimented with lowering the stem another spacer. Only out for 20miles today, but made use of the small chain ring for the first 3 or 4 miles, made a concious effort to engage abs by pulling in belly, tried to keep my spine long and 'pulled up', avoided locking arms and used Hoods, drops (which I find have two positions) and tops (mostly whilst drinking). Hoods felt much more stable, back is feeling better for the ride and I felt fairly fresh when I got in. Don't misread the post, I am enjoying my new bike...but deep down I always knew it would be a bit of a journey adapting to a racier riding style. I am planning to get a proper fit done, but the lbs recommended using the Uni service, who aren't about till September.


 
I'm pretty sure you will notice the difference when you get it done. Watched the video and its very similar to the one i had done at my LBS as well as the price. Apart from my bike it was the best thing i have spent my money on for ages.


----------



## sleaver (18 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why ? it auto pauses, till you start again.


 
Yeah, if you have auto pause switched on  Which it will be from now on!

...

It's now on


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> Yeah, if you have auto pause switched on  Which it will be from now on!
> 
> ...
> 
> It's now on


Also set it above say 3mph to save any anomalous readings.


----------



## Reece (18 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Glorious weather in Leicester, slow steady 27 miles done with our lass.
> 
> Looks like there is a professional road race in Leicester today
> 
> ...


Did you go watch Chris? They were blooming quick I tell ya lol. Was stood by the start/finish line and you could feel the wind as they blew past. 

Will be doing the skyride Leicester next week as well with girlfriend and kids. On the MTB too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Did you go watch Chris? They were blooming quick I tell ya lol. Was stood by the start/finish line and you could feel the wind as they blew past.
> 
> Will be doing the skyride Leicester next week as well with girlfriend and kids. On the MTB too.


 
No, I had a bath instead!

Sky ride is only 6km and looks like it is closed roads as well, so ideal for families.


----------



## Reece (18 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No, I had a bath instead!
> 
> Sky ride is only 6km and looks like it is closed roads as well, so ideal for families.


Yeah I did it last year and was great family fun. Different route this year and starts at bede park. Pretty much in my doorstep so no worrying about kids and traffic getting there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2013)

Just noticed, this mornings ride took me over 14,000km for the year


----------



## electric eel (18 Aug 2013)

during the week i done mon 15 km. wed 20 km. fri 15 km and sat 10 km. totally knackered today !


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Yeah I did it last year and was great family fun. Different route this year and starts at bede park. Pretty much in my doorstep so no worrying about kids and traffic getting there.


I wouldn't do one that short- I have done 2
One 9 miles was slow and v easy

The other was 10 miles, with hills and much faster


----------



## Reece (18 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I wouldn't do one that short- I have done 2
> One 9 miles was slow and v easy
> 
> The other was 10 miles, with hills and much faster


Are they the local rides?

This is the main City ride with all of the route closed to traffic. Plus lots of stuff for the family to do around the route.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just noticed, this mornings ride took me over 14,000km for the year


Its amazing how these things creep up on you Chris. nearly twice the distance I have done.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2013)

Rain stopped eventually.

Had an afternoon footy-fest before scooting out at 6.30 for 12.3 miles @ 15.2 mph.

Better than nothing for sure.

I am doing a Nigel and showing my average speed progression since I bought my bike at the end of last year - getting there.....albeit slowly!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

I know I said I was taking today off, but I just couldn't resist the improved weather this evening so I did 32.9 miles in 2:02:49 (avg 16.2mph) and 1421ft (43.19ft/mile) my fav p.b out of the 8 has to be this one.
http://www.strava.com/activities/75728660#1509956049
4.2 miles @ 17.3mph with 251 elev gain. 0.4% avg. 59.76ft/mile gain.

I also climbed this on no less than a 41" gear which if I have done my maths is the same as a 39x24 on a full double.
I was on a 30x19.
http://www.strava.com/activities/75728660#1509955811
Steepest part is 17.1%
And finally sorted the creak out.



Stonechat said:


> I wouldn't do one that short- I have done 2
> One 9 miles was slow and v easy
> 
> The other was 10 miles, with hills and much faster


The WNBR's are only about 6-7 miles.


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

I did my first "big park" ride today. I used MapMyRide and apparently got to an average of 7mph. It was mainly flat. It did mention a speed of 10 though, so fairly proud of that. My gears are playing up, and I have to ride in 5 and 2...10th? I think that affects my speed and bit, or at least my stamina. 

We did a shorter side later in the evening with a slightly slower average speed. total distance all day was 4miles. Not bad for a first proper ride :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> I did my first "big park" ride today. I used MapMyRide and apparently got to an average of 7mph. It was mainly flat. It did mention a speed of 10 though, so fairly proud of that. My gears are playing up, and I have to ride in 5 and 2...10th? I think that affects my speed and bit, or at least my stamina.
> 
> We did a shorter side later in the evening with a slightly slower average speed. total distance all day was 4miles. Not bad for a first proper ride :-)


I just read your other thread, speed will help reduce wobbling.
Gears how are they playing up.
Try not to think of gears as 1 to however many you have, there is overlap between choice of front and rear. I will try not to make this complex.
For example if your front ring is 38th and your rear is 19th this gives a ratio of one turn of the pedals to two rotations of the rear wheel. If you then use a smaller front ring say 26th and your rear is 13th this is the same ratio of 1:2, in practise you probably wouldn't do this.

The technical bit, to work out the ratios divide the number of teeth on the front by those on the rear, and this gives the ratio of how many times the rear wheel turn for each rotation of the pedals. if you have 26 on the front and 26 on the rear this is 1:1 and this is why small front + big rear is easier than big front + small rear.

Depending how many rings are on the front 1 on the selector will give you an easier gearing, getting harder as you go to 2 or 3, if in 1 on the front dont use the highest 2 numbers on the back, likewise if on 3 on the front (if there are three, which i think there will be) do not use the two lowest on the rear.

So small numbers are easier than larger numbers for any combinations of front and rear.

Hope this helps.
And  and well done for getting out riding, keep it up, you will find plenty of support in here.


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

Thanks Nigel, although I can't pretend you didn't completely baffle my brain with your gear talk. 

My gears are not changing well. Apart from the fact that I physically struggle to use my hand to turn down one on my right side, when I do, they clank and rattle and it just doesn't feel comfortable. 

Bearing in mind I'm still fairly nervous, it really annoyed me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

@AnnaNanna
Does the other half have problems changing gears or just you, if it's not new it may be it just needs a clean a lubricating the gear cables (or replaced).
When you change gear try not to put to much force on the pedals at the same time, just lightly spin till they have changed.
When you say down is this going to higher numbers or lower numbers, it should be easier from low to high, and this is depending if you have a rear dérailleur, as the natural way it works is to go from low to high, to go from high gear to low requires a little more force but shouldn't be difficult.
You say you struggle physically, is this the bike or do you have a problem.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> Thanks Nigel, although I can't pretend you didn't completely baffle my brain with your gear talk.
> 
> My gears are not changing well. Apart from the fact that I physically struggle to use my hand to turn down one on my right side, when I do, they clank and rattle and it just doesn't feel comfortable.
> 
> Bearing in mind I'm still fairly nervous, it really annoyed me!


Well done, but working gears is an essential, so sort the or get lbs to do so


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Does the other half have problems changing gears or just you, if it's not new it may be it just needs a clean a lubricating the gear cables (or replaced).
> 
> When you say down is this going to higher numbers or lower numbers, it should be easier from low to high, and this is depending if you have a rear dérailleur, as the natural way it works is to go from low to high
> 
> You say you struggle physically, is this the bike or do you have a problem.




I find it difficult to turn down a gear, so in numbers, from 6 to 5, for example. I can very easily accidentally change to 6. Also with all that clanking etc., 5 and 2 is comfortable, but a challenge. 

The bike is new, so I doubt it needs replacing!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> I find it difficult to turn down a gear, so in numbers, from 6 to 5, for example. I can very easily accidentally change to 6. Also with all that clanking etc., 5 and 2 is comfortable, but a challenge.
> 
> The bike is new, so I doubt it needs replacing!


Perhaps the cable has stretched a bit and the barrel adjuster needs tweaking


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> I find it difficult to turn down a gear, so in numbers, from 6 to 5, for example. I can very easily accidentally change to 6. Also with all that clanking etc., 5 and 2 is comfortable, but a challenge.
> 
> The bike is new, so I doubt it needs replacing!


Ok right you are actually going up (not in gears, but from small to large on the rear), this takes a little effort as you are working against the dérailleur, but it shouldn't be difficult. There will be some noise as you change gear, but very little when you are riding, if when you are riding there is noise like it wants to change gear it probably needs a little adjustment, cables stretch a little when new.


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

I might take it to Halford and get them to double check our set up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> I might take it to Halford and get them to double check our set up


Find a good LBS, halfords on the whole don't have a good reputation. If you give your general location I am sure others will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There will be some noise as you change gear, but very little when you are riding, if when you are riding there is noise like it wants to change gear it probably needs a little adjustment, cables stretch a little when new.



i used to have beads on my bike spokes, which used to slide up and down and clatter. That's what it sounds like. I understand, and am used to, the change noise, but it continues after the initial change, while I'm cycling


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

Anywhere in or around Hull would be good :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> Anywhere in or around Hull would be good :-)


I am not local to Hull, well not that local.
Just create a new thread someone I am sure will answer. They may in here but it is a little late, so might not be an answer till tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaNanna (18 Aug 2013)

Well I intend to sleep before tomorrow anyway


----------



## RWright (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know I said I was taking today off, but I just couldn't resist the improved weather this evening so I did 32.9 miles in 2:02:49 (avg 16.2mph) and 1421ft (43.19ft/mile) my fav p.b out of the 8 has to be this one.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/75728660#1509956049
> 4.2 miles @ 17.3mph with 251 elev gain. 0.4% avg. 59.76ft/mile gain.
> 
> ...


 
Nice ride today Nigel.

I went out this afternoon and did a flat route, it was little breezy but I was about as flat as my route.  I felt tired when I got back. I was expecting worse weather this evening but it is very nice. I don't think the wind is blowing at all now.  The weather people have been really struggling with wind direction here the past month or so, it seems like it to me anyway. I hope the airplane pilots don't rely on the same people. 

I think I will go do another hour now, just a little easier pace.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> Anywhere in or around Hull would be good :-)


Google has a few listings, I did live there on Cottingham Road, whilst I was student...but can't remember any recommendations, though they may have been a bit out of date anyway, since it's been 15 odd years.


----------



## Exile (19 Aug 2013)

Logged my first ride on Strava today, just a quick ride to, around and back from a local park with t'other half. Bonus was the fact for the first time since we started riding in early June his aching legs decided when we should head back .

According to Strava I averaged 6.7 mph along the 3.8 mile route, although I didn't start recording right outside my door so, the total distance is probably a bit over 4 miles. Not our longest ride to date (that's just over 5 miles, done on Thursday) but it's the third ride in four days, which is a record for us, and hopefully the start of more regular rides out.

Even though it's a drop in the ocean compared to the distances some of you are putting in, I'm very impressed with it. Doubly so given that the first time I rode the bike I only managed to get about half a mile before feeling ready to fall over and die. Since then we've slowly built up both the distance and frequency of our rides, and I'm going to keep going around the local streets and parks for the next few days, but have planned out a rough route for an eight mile ride up the Medlock Valley, which will probably end up around the 10 mile mark, what with our abilities to find random detours, wrong turns and complete dead ends.


----------



## Biggler (19 Aug 2013)

I might not be as much as newbie as I thought I was, I thought I was keeping under the radar and going unnoticed... but then l I had a "visit" this morning from you know who... luckily (or stupidly because I went poking at something in my tyre) it happened on my drive. I pulled out a thorn and cursed as I threw it away, while the tube and tyre laughed at me spewing air out :'(

No ride for me this morning, but at least I get to fix this in my garage and not on the side of the road. Wish me luck!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Aug 2013)

Remeber years ago when I had a cycling holiday in Worcestershire having three punctures in one day. That was unlucky


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> i used to have beads on my bike spokes, which used to slide up and down and clatter. That's what it sounds like. I understand, and am used to, the change noise, but it continues after the initial change, while I'm cycling


 
The beads were SpokeyDokeys!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

First 40 miles of the bucket challenge done, this one is going to be a tough one

http://www.strava.com/activities/75823002


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

AnnaNanna said:


> i used to have beads on my bike spokes, which used to slide up and down and clatter. That's what it sounds like. I understand, and am used to, the change noise, but it continues after the initial change, while I'm cycling


Sounds like the gears just need adjusting a little.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First 40 miles of the bucket challenge done, this one is going to be a tough one
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/75823002


I agree with you there Chris. KOM to start with, not a bad start.


----------



## y2blade (19 Aug 2013)

I did my first 25miler at the weekend.
legs are achy today, feels good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I agree with you there Chris. KOM to start with, not a bad start.


 
The KOM is one of those only ridden by a few people

Did you know you've disappeared of the leader board on the getaway challenge?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

y2blade said:


> I did my first 25miler at the weekend.
> legs are achy today, feels good.


 

Nice bike


----------



## bororider (19 Aug 2013)

Went out early yesterday and done my first 30 miler. Really pleased with myself I was too. Had to go a slightly longer way home to get it over the 30!!
I have been making good, if unspectacular progress and my avg speed was 14.9 - 15mph for most rides.
I managed to up that somehow to 15.6mph for the longer ride.
I was shot when I got back but it felt really good.

Now passed the 200 mile mark in 3.5 weeks 

http://app.strava.com/activities/75524541


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

13.68 miles / 14.91 mph av' - legs felt like lead* today and was very windy. Just gritted my teeth and did this ride as I didn't feel up to it really. Bit puddly in places too which was irritating. What a misery I am today!

I did 28km and 2200m ascent/descent in 10hrs 20mins mountain hike Weds last week and I am still feeling it! Getting old - sadly!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The KOM is one of those only ridden by a few people
> 
> Did you know you've disappeared of the leader board on the getaway challenge?


Yea it didn't update so I left and rejoined, sent a request to strava, not that it matters I know I did it, plus 42 today. @ 15.8mph 2222 ft elevation. a few new segments and p.b.'s.
*CTS Bucket List Challenge Day 1*


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea it didn't update so I left and rejoined, sent a request to strava, not that it matters I know I did it, plus 42 today. @ 15.8mph 2222 ft elevation. a few new segments and p.b.'s.
> *CTS Bucket List Challenge Day 1*


 
bugger, going to have to do another mile now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> bugger, going to have to do another mile now


Probably the only time I will ever top a list.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Probably the only time I will ever top a list.
> View attachment 28040
> View attachment 28041


 
Just rub it in why don't you!


----------



## mrBishboshed (19 Aug 2013)

I have been cycling sporadically on my own now for the last 12 months. Some weeks i can get 80 miles under my belt, others i may only do 10 and occasionally it doesn't leave the shed.

My wife finally relented to my constant badgering this month and treated me to a Ribble Sportive road bike so i went along a joined my local cycling club for my first group ride this weekend. They are not a serious racers, most are over 50 years and it was brilliant getting out and riding in a group. I think they normally average 12 - 14 MPH but on our day it was more like 15 mph. (An average of 12-15 mph is much easier on a road bike)
I felt like a pro on my new bike (albeit slow one) and even took my turn at the front. I enjoyed learning the hand signals and etiquette of group riding. We did 30 odd miles and stopped at a cafe half way round which was chock full of cyclists. I bet the total cost of the bikes on show, lent against the walls and fences outside could have bought the place out right.

I recommend you all have a go and get out for a group ride, compared to riding alone its like chalk n cheese. They didn't mind slowing for me every time i got dropped off the back of the group, and its incentivised me to build my fitness to a level where i can keep up with these oldies.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just rub it in why don't you!


I wont be there long, you have to get home yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

I have just done some maths, the percentage error recorded by the garmin unit (500) on this mornings ride was about 6% 1991ft gained against 2109ft lost, this is why I always use the readings from rwgps, as a standed from ride to ride.


----------



## puffinbilly (19 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I might not be as much as newbie as I thought I was, I thought I was keeping under the radar and going unnoticed... but then l I had a "visit" this morning from you know who... luckily (or stupidly because I went poking at something in my tyre) it happened on my drive. I pulled out a thorn and cursed as I threw it away, while the tube and tyre laughed at me spewing air out :'(
> 
> No ride for me this morning, but at least I get to fix this in my garage and not on the side of the road. Wish me luck!


 

Ditto - a slow 'visit' overnight - completely flat this morning, had to take the car - felt weird and naked without the bike.
Just sorted the tyre out - tiny piece of debris nicked the tyre was a pain to find on the inner tube and then patched with Lidl kit from bag - Lidl kit completely useless so moved upmarket to my trusty Wilko kit.

Impressive rides on here - really impressed with Nigel's, Mo etc - some distance at speed.
I'll feel like I've arrived when it's 42 miles and 2200ft + of ascent at nearly 16mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Ditto - a slow 'visit' overnight - completely flat this morning, had to take the car - felt weird and naked without the bike.
> Just sorted the tyre out - tiny piece of debris nicked the tyre was a pain to find on the inner tube and then patched with Lidl kit from bag - Lidl kit completely useless so moved upmarket to my trusty Wilko kit.
> 
> Impressive rides on here - really impressed with Nigel's, Mo etc - some distance at speed.
> I'll feel like I've arrived when it's 42 miles and 2200ft + of ascent at nearly 16mph.


Thanks. I stopped to help someone with a flat tyre. Mo can ride further and higher than almost anyone I know, lets face it Mo you did get the badge to prove it. 
A little tip if you haven't come across it, is to line up the logo on the tyre with the valve, once you have found the puncture in the tube you will have an idea where to look in the tyre.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks. I stopped to help someone with a flat tyre. Mo can ride further and higher than almost anyone I know, lets face it Mo you did get the badge to prove it.


Yes, but look what it's done to me.......I can't be bothered doing challenges any more!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

However if you signed up to this one (August) you would breeze it, as most likely the CTS one too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> I have been cycling sporadically on my own now for the last 12 months. Some weeks i can get 80 miles under my belt, others i may only do 10 and occasionally it doesn't leave the shed.
> 
> My wife finally relented to my constant badgering this month and treated me to a Ribble Sportive road bike so i went along a joined my local cycling club for my first group ride this weekend. They are not a serious racers, most are over 50 years and it was brilliant getting out and riding in a group. I think they normally average 12 - 14 MPH but on our day it was more like 15 mph. (An average of 12-15 mph is much easier on a road bike)
> I felt like a pro on my new bike (albeit slow one) and even took my turn at the front. I enjoyed learning the hand signals and etiquette of group riding. We did 30 odd miles and stopped at a cafe half way round which was chock full of cyclists. I bet the total cost of the bikes on show, lent against the walls and fences outside could have bought the place out right.
> ...


 
Great story - do keep us all up to speed with your exploits esp' the club scene. Well done for wearing your wife down too!


----------



## Paul Gee (19 Aug 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> I have been cycling sporadically on my own now for the last 12 months. Some weeks i can get 80 miles under my belt, others i may only do 10 and occasionally it doesn't leave the shed.
> 
> My wife finally relented to my constant badgering this month and treated me to a Ribble Sportive road bike so i went along a joined my local cycling club for my first group ride this weekend. They are not a serious racers, most are over 50 years and it was brilliant getting out and riding in a group. I think they normally average 12 - 14 MPH but on our day it was more like 15 mph. (An average of 12-15 mph is much easier on a road bike)
> I felt like a pro on my new bike (albeit slow one) and even took my turn at the front. I enjoyed learning the hand signals and etiquette of group riding. We did 30 odd miles and stopped at a cafe half way round which was chock full of cyclists. I bet the total cost of the bikes on show, lent against the walls and fences outside could have bought the place out right.
> ...


 
I did the same thing a while ago. After a couple of months of getting bike fit I went along to a club that rides out from Wickford on Sunday mornings. relatively leisurely rides of half or full day, and I was pleased to be able to ride at their pace, having thought my age (65), fitness, and heavy old tourer would pose problems. Nice to be with a group of 'real' cyclists, even if my cycling attire left a lot to be desired!

It is certainly nice to optionally ride in a group, though I am also happy by myself. Having now bought a lighter (only 2/3 the weight) road bike I am improving my fitness nicely. Next move - Strava ... probably ..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Aug 2013)

Paul Gee said:


> I did the same thing a while ago. After a couple of months of getting bike fit I went along to a club that rides out from Wickford on Sunday mornings. relatively leisurely rides of half or full day, and I was pleased to be able to ride at their pace, having thought my age (65), fitness, and heavy old tourer would pose problems. Nice to be with a group of 'real' cyclists, even if my cycling attire left a lot to be desired!
> 
> It is certainly nice to optionally ride in a group, though I am also happy by myself. Having now bought a lighter (only 2/3 the weight) road bike I am improving my fitness nicely. Next move - Strava ... probably ..


 

We should have an oldies section on here.  I'm closing in on 57 so I think I'd qualify.

My head hasn't aged though!


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Aug 2013)

slight disagreement with my gps, which decided to tell me to go two directions at the same time...fairly sure this has happened at the same spot before( I really should memorise the route a bit better)...being me I ignored it and went a down another road... some nice lanes but also ended up on busy roads, motorway roundabout (Which I chickened out of and walked) and then on my way back hit a big tail back traffic jam...rather than dicely filter through I went a different way. Should have been 20 miles but became 40, to which I thought I'd add another few...just for good measure. 45miles all in all  All good experience, I guess, but I much prefer country lanes!


----------



## Moda (19 Aug 2013)

I've purchased a Garmin Edge and was wondering as a novice if it was worth upgrading to the premium account on Strava?
Thanks


----------



## madferret (19 Aug 2013)

I have premium and am very much a novice. Still undecided as to whether to keep it as I rarely use premium features. Comparing myself to people in my age band only made me feel worse!


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> I've purchased a Garmin Edge and was wondering as a novice if it was worth upgrading to the premium account on Strava?
> Thanks


If you regularly upload to Strava, they will offer you a free trial, usually a month. If your really keen to try it, email them say your unsure if premium is for you and ask if you could try it (they may say no! but don't ask don't get)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> I've purchased a Garmin Edge and was wondering as a novice if it was worth upgrading to the premium account on Strava?
> Thanks


I had for a month, its not all it's cracked up to be. As for the suffer score I do my own.
For instance if you take your avg hr x time = total H.B. Then divide calories/total HB shows how hard you worked per H.B.


----------



## y2blade (19 Aug 2013)

PB for my 10mile route tonight, felt great.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had for a month, its not all it's cracked up to be. As for the suffer score I do my own.


I know when I've been suffering without a bit of software telling me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I know when I've been suffering without a bit of software telling me


You know Mo you would be surprised I just worked harder on the 20 miles I have just done than on the 42 this morning, mind I think thats due to the wind.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You know Mo you would be surprised I just worked harder on the 20 miles I have just done than on the 42 this morning, mind I think thats due to the wind.


You are keen, going out twice. 

Been blowing here really strongly all day too. No way I would have gone back out in it so much kudos for doing so.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Not surprised spent 1min39 in zone 5, its not often I get into Z5 these days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You are keen, going out twice.
> 
> Been blowing here really strongly all day too. No way I would have gone back out in it so much kudos for doing so.


Thanks Mo, but I wanted to get off to a good start, just in case, you know the luck I usually get.

Edit just checked on rwgps, I was climbing for 41 of the 1hr26, but it felt more like most of it with the wind, and blow me it seems to have stopped. What did I say about luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You know Mo you would be surprised I just worked harder on the 20 miles I have just done than on the 42 this morning, mind I think thats due to the wind.


 
Good job I did 27 miles on the way home. Was a lot windier here tonight as well compared to this morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

I got 7 p.b's even so this I liked
http://www.strava.com/activities/75946391#1516305545
4.3 miles avg grade -.2% avg sp 18.1 elevation gained 157ft most of which was on this p.b.
http://www.strava.com/activities/75946391#1516305420
0.4mile avg grade 5.1% elevation gained 112ft avg sp 9.3mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job I did 27 miles on the way home. Was a lot windier here tonight as well compared to this morning.


Told you it wouldn't last long.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Told you it wouldn't last long.


 
There are only 6 miles between us, as far as I am concerned we are level


----------



## Biggler (19 Aug 2013)

Fixed my tube, raised my seat and it'd be rude not to go out for a spin wouldn't it? - http://www.strava.com/activities/75930415

Got a few PBs! Not sure if that was the new seat height or not but it's good to be improving.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> Fixed my tube, raised my seat and it'd be rude not to go out for a spin wouldn't it? - http://www.strava.com/activities/75930415
> 
> Got a few PBs! Not sure if that was the new seat height or not but it's good to be improving.


Well done. You probably got a bit more power down with raising your saddle.


----------



## RWright (19 Aug 2013)

Raining here today. Today was what I expected it to be like yesterday. I am not getting out in it. I was all fueled up to work and then ride today and I am not going to do either it looks like. I was planning to work outside. Looks like my chances of getting some free training videos are not so good now. I don't think I am going to chase the big miles of the new challenge after missing a day. Two and a half to three hours riding a day is not going to fit into my schedule this time I'm afraid. Good luck to everyone doing it. Maybe I can get my kitchen cleaned up instead. 

I got my Rapha roundel in the mail today. It looks nice, larger than I expected after seeing the photos.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> Looks like my chances of getting some free training videos are not so good now. I don't think I am going to chase the big miles of the new challenge after missing a day.


Mind you, it only says you will have access to the training videos. It doesn't actually say they will be free I don't think, although I would like to think they would be.
Not bothering with it either. Now that I'm not getting out until about 6am or after it, it's not fair to be out for three or four hours and not get the dog walked until well into the morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know I said I was taking today off, but I just couldn't resist the improved weather this evening so I did 32.9 miles in 2:02:49 (avg 16.2mph) and 1421ft (43.19ft/mile) my fav p.b out of the 8 has to be this one.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/75728660#1509956049
> 4.2 miles @ 17.3mph with 251 elev gain. 0.4% avg. 59.76ft/mile gain.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty good for a day off Nigel. Hope the weather is glorious for you over the next few days.


----------



## RWright (19 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Mind you, it only says you will have access to the training videos. It doesn't actually say they will be free I don't think, although I would like to think they would be.
> Not bothering with it either. Now that I'm not getting out until about 6am or after it, it's not fair to be out for three or four hours and not get the dog walked until well into the morning.


 

If I can get them on my computer I can probably make them mine if I try hard enough. I would not be surprised if they are out there now in an unofficial way.
I haven't checked. 

Losing some daylight at the end of the day rather than the beginning will hamper me, and I do need the daylight for work and other things I need to get done.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> If I can get them on my computer I can probably make them mine if I try hard enough. I would not be surprised if they are out there now in an unofficial way.
> I haven't checked.
> 
> I am losing some daylight at the end of the day rather than the beginning and do need the daylight for work and other things I need to get done.


Yes, I am sure there will be plenty that can be had for _*free*_ 
Big change in the daylight now. It's really getting quite dark here already tonight.


----------



## RWright (19 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, I am sure there will be plenty that can be had for _*free*_
> Big change in the daylight now. It's really getting quite dark here already tonight.


 
I was curious and recently checked sunset times in UK vs here. It was still light there later than here but it changes quickly and I think it was maybe early Oct the days will be longer here and by Dec/Jan quite a bit longer, but you really have some late sunsets there in summer. I would like that. Sunset here now is very close to 8 pm our time.

Edit: Today it is exactly at 8 pm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> I was curious and recently checked sunset times in UK vs here. It was still light there later than here but it changes quickly and I think it was maybe early Oct the days will be longer here and by Dec/Jan quite a bit longer, but you really have some late sunsets there in summer. I would like that. Sunset here now is very close to 8 pm our time.
> 
> Edit: Today it is exactly at 8 pm.


 
Per my GPS sunrise today was 05:55 and sunset 20:24, I presume this is based on my location


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Aug 2013)

Getting lost was a bit funny earlier, getting lost durring a night ride...less humourous...*almost* took my dads offer of a rescue lift, but at least I'm getting the miles in. With the couple of miles not recorded that makes 90miles today... I'd planned around 60. Don't ever ask me for directions!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Getting lost was a bit funny earlier, getting lost durring a night ride...less humourous...*almost* took my dads offer of a rescue lift, but at least I'm getting the miles in. With the couple of miles not recorded that makes 90miles today... I'd planned around 60. Don't ever ask me for directions!


Great miles Andy......and I can sympathise re getting lost as I have a hopeless sense of direction too. Mind you, I thought the Edge 800 was supposed to help avoid getting lost!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pretty good for a day off Nigel. Hope the weather is glorious for you over the next few days.


Weather doesn't bother me, though the wind these last few days has been a little tiresome.


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Great miles Andy......and I can sympathise re getting lost as I have a hopeless sense of direction too. Mind you, *I thought the Edge 800 was supposed to help avoid getting lost!*


It all started as I'd decided to add a small loop to the original planned route and rely on the Garmin re-routing...I then got it in my head that it was re-routing me to an earlier part of the course, so I ignored it, thinking I could rely on village names...but every sign I saw I didn't recognise...then crossed the county border and started to panic! The Clifton climb was enjoyable and didn't seem as long as it was...I felt, over the whole route like I was going downhill more than uphill, which worried me even more- I'm all for a good climb but I didn't want to be climbing tough grades at midnight. Tried a few times to suss out where I was using the garmin map, but it's just too small for me to make sense of. I think I'll buy a few paper os maps for when I travel into less known areas. The roads leading to Bromyard were really dark (tree cover) and as I approached Bromyard, it's glistening street lights down in a valley where such a relief..I'd found civilisation! Glad I'd put 2 rear lights on, as one failed...and my front light had not charged properly and I had to run it on low power. I think the re-routing avoids certain roads too, as in Bromyard I Tried setting the Garmin to route me back to home and it said it was 27miles, which would have made the whole journey around 8 miles more than the way I went! lesson learnt - gps is only a back-up to navigation, when heading out to new places either have good local knowledge or take a paper map.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Aug 2013)

@AndyPeace I admire your ability to ride these big miles at the drop of a hat (or wrong turn) and at night.
Kudos.


----------



## Exile (20 Aug 2013)

Put in another four miles yesterday, slightly different route to my usual to try and keep my short attention span hap- Oh, a butterfly! Was marginally quicker and spent less time shoving the bike up hills, which I put down to their being less hills on the route more than anything else. Still, it's nice to see the numbers moving in the right direction. Also found out I'd completed a segment on Strava I didn't even know existed. Pretty far down the rankings at 175/256, but at least I'm not at the bottom of the table!

Today I decided I'd ride a mile or so further, work on riding one handed so I can give proper signals, rather than the panicked wobbly waves I've been doing over the past few weeks, and then try some busier roads. Ended up doing a smidge over seven miles (Strava shows 6.9, but I'd rather not leave a trail of breadcrumbs back to my front door) in about an hour. Massive fun was had, clear hand signals were given (the polite kind, obviously) and 30+ mph traffic was ridden alongside (albeit only for a few minutes), so I'd consider that "Mission Accomplished" for this ride. The hills were a mixed bunch. The ones I went down were great fun, those I went up, on the other hand  . Didn't help that the front gears need adjusting so I was stuck on either the middle or largest ring. Still, fighting my way up hills builds character, right? Even if I could walk it quicker...

Still, a fortnight ago I'd never have considered it possible I'd be doing seven miles for fun, so that's some progress right there, and I think I'll have a beer to celebrate.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (20 Aug 2013)

Very pleased today. Did 22 miles, although its probably closer to 23, as I forgot to restart the timer after a short drink break and didnt remember for a good few minutes.

Got several PR's on Strava and also 7th overall out of 110 on one segment and 7th out of 43 on another segment. Not bad for a fat, unfit bloke who's only beeing cycling for a month I dont think.

Thank god for the padded cycling shorts I bought the other day.. Cant imagine the pain Id be in without them right now!

http://www.strava.com/activities/76131188#


----------



## Ciar (20 Aug 2013)

did a commute yesterday, 36 mins in 14.5mph avg hr avg around 133-160 9.1m, coming home 37m avg spd 15.65m hr avg 148 upto 166 9.2m, this morning shattered and didn't get up on time! my miles compared to last month are slacking, but the good part is i am on holiday for 10 days tomorrow so lots of riding my MTB and getting some miles under my belt, my mum has finally come home from hospital after 5 weeks and my home extension is coming to completion, we now have a new kitchen and bathroom! as you can imagine I have had a very busy couple of months.

best part is the hybrid is heading into the LBS tomorrow to have new tyres & crankset fitted, the car is having a new cycle rack fitted to the roof as well.

looks like plenty of you have been packing in the miles, great to see hopefully i shall be able to keep up once I am back into the swing of things!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> My knee is still sore so no cycling for me.



Oh no! Get well soon x


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

@Exile
nearly in top 2/3 so not so bad. Strava has a option to hide your home location.
Well done on the rest of the achievements.
@Ciar
Glad to hear you mum is coming home.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2013)

Another day of good rides from many in here again today. Well done to @madferret on his 100k and another good long ride from @AndyPeace without getting lost by the looks of it! 

I struggled slightly in the wind but did quite well on a steep little climb moving up from 6th female to 3rd so that compensates a bit for the lower average overall.

http://app.strava.com/segments/697852


----------



## madferret (20 Aug 2013)

I am gutted tbh, my Garmin 800 went nuts at some point and when I uploaded to Strava its only showing 50.6 miles 

Here is Garmin Connect ride http://connect.garmin.com/activity/362245973

Here is Strava ride http://www.strava.com/activities/76172648

That last 10 or so miles was hellish and now its not showing, I use Strava mainly so its a bit poo. 

Still I did it 

EDIT: Got to go out (need food!) but will upload screenshot from Device. If anyone knows a way I can fix this on Strava will be pleased as punch!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I am gutted tbh, my Garmin 800 went nuts at some point and when I uploaded to Strava its only showing 50.6 miles
> 
> Here is Garmin Connect ride http://connect.garmin.com/activity/362245973
> 
> ...


If you bring up the ride again on Garmin Connect and click the little icon to export the ride and save it. It may let you upload it again to Strava. Not sure though but worth a try.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

@madferret
Download a tcx file from garmin, delete the ride from strava and upload the tcx file
And well done on the metric Century.

@Mo1959
sorry didn't see the post, but you need to delete the ride from strava first, well before you upload the new one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

@madferret
That on garmin is really odd as well, trying to figure it out, because your charts only show 3hr's42 yet distance it shows at 60+ but nothing recorded drom 38 to about 56 miles, what happened about the 3 hr mark


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

It were a bit breezy 70% of my ride today seemed to be into some head wind or other.
Someone has called this a hill
halfords hill
0.2miles, 9ft gain 0.6%
got to include this cat4 climb
http://www.strava.com/activities/76174563#1521972623
opps Edit

63.2miles according to my unit and G.T.C. 3:59:20.01, strava does use different times, as my avg was 15.8 (well 15.76) strava 15.6, stopped twice once for a bite to eat and cig (cant do this on the bike yet), and once to adjust the saddle a little more, after which things seemed better.
http://www.strava.com/activities/76174563

Though when I set off I ended up going down a 331ft sheer drop that wasn't there yesterday, and then the unit turned it self off, great start I thought, so I went back home, reset the ride and elevation, and off I went.
2 p.b's but a lot of new segments, that probably wont get done again, as I really didn't like the route too much


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Nice ride. Glad you didn't really fall down a 331ft drop 

Well done on doing these distances. Can't seem to motivate myself to go any further than 30 odds at the moment. No worries, it's plenty for fitness.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It were a bit breezy 70% of my ride today seemed to be into some head wind or other.
> Someone has called this a hill
> halfords hill
> 0.2miles, 9ft gain 0.6%
> ...


 
Keep this up and you will batter the challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Nice ride. Glad you didn't really fall down a 331ft drop
> 
> Well done on doing these distances. Can't seem to motivate myself to go any further than 30 odds at the moment. No worries, it's plenty for fitness.


Thanks Mo.
Must admit i prefer a couple of shorter sessions per day than one long one feel overwhelmed being away so long. This is only about the same time I am away at the photogroup, but at least I am with people that understand my problems.
I try and do 31+miles (50Km) when I am out locally, but I work harder at them, the overall speed for both yesterdays hillier 100Km (two rides) and todays almost flat ride, were only 0.04 mph difference with todays being the slower of the two over all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Keep this up and you will batter the challenge


Not sure I really like long rides on my bike, it is a Viking after all. I think I will need another seat post sometime as the saddle is at the front of the rails making it a little uncomfortable really, though I have got it a little better toward the end of the ride.


----------



## madferret (20 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @madferret
> That on garmin is really odd as well, trying to figure it out, because your charts only show 3hr's42 yet distance it shows at 60+ but nothing recorded drom 38 to about 56 miles, what happened about the 3 hr mark


 
I stopped for about 30 mins and had a pint of coke and refilled my bottle at 38 miles. The only other thing that happened was that the garmin froze, but that was well into the 50's and I restarted the device. Its odd, the ride looks fine on screen. 

Sorry for picture quality is a bit blurry. I did download a TPX file and tried to upload but Strava still said 50.6 miles. 

Won't be doing it again tomorrow, thats for sure!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure I really like long rides on my bike, it is a Viking after all. I think I will need another seat post sometime as the saddle is at the front of the rails making it a little uncomfortable really, though I have got it a little better toward the end of the ride.


 
A few more big rides and the daily requirement will be less than 30 miles. The way I tackle these challenges is to work out what the daily average I require if I ride every day and if I only ride on work days. (41 miles and 64 miles at the start of this challenge)

If the work day requirement is less than 45 miles, I try and ride that on the way into work and then whatever I ride home reduces the daily requirement going forward, this way the daily requirement drops very quickly to a manageable level.

In two days I have knocked the every day requirement down to 38 miles and the commute to 62 miles. If I keep my daily mileage the same until Friday then the daily requirement will drop to 26 miles and the work day requirement to 58. With 50 miles over the bank holiday weekend my work day requirement drops to 45 miles, then I know, barring an accident I will complete it.

Therefore to me I only have to do three more hard days of riding to get the challenge to a comfortable level.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I stopped for about 30 mins and had a pint of coke and refilled my bottle at 38 miles. The only other thing that happened was that the garmin froze, but that was well into the 50's and I restarted the device. Its odd, the ride looks fine on screen.
> 
> Sorry for picture quality is a bit blurry. I did download a TPX file and tried to upload but Strava still said 50.6 miles.
> 
> ...


From what I can see, it's recorded the actual miles from the sensor
This is really odd.
Time 5:21:22
Moving Time 3:38:03
Elapsed time 7:51:52
So if you ad the 30mins to the moving time of 3:38:03 it gives you a time of 4:08:03 a difference of 1:13:19 so for that time it didn't record the gps track but it did the miles, but it didn't record speed or cadence. Something happened just before East Didsbury station and picked up on the Peak Forest track.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I can see, it's recorded the actual miles from the sensor
> This is really odd.
> Time 5:21:22
> Moving Time 3:38:03
> ...


 
Aliens


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A few more big rides and the daily requirement will be less than 30 miles. The way I tackle these challenges is to work out what the daily average I require if I ride every day and if I only ride on work days. (41 miles and 64 miles at the start of this challenge)
> 
> If the work day requirement is less than 45 miles, I try and ride that on the way into work and then whatever I ride home reduces the daily requirement going forward, this way the daily requirement drops very quickly to a manageable level.
> 
> ...


Ditto, I have it down below 35 a day I might do a couple of 50's should bring it down some, and 30's what I do best really.


----------



## madferret (20 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I can see, it's recorded the actual miles from the sensor
> This is really odd.
> Time 5:21:22
> Moving Time 3:38:03
> ...


 

I don't understand it either  its not logged a whole chunk, so from Didsbury, I did the fallowfield loop (the way I had come originally, got back onto the canal and went to Portland Basin and had cake.) at that point, I decided to go for 100km as I was at 51/52 miles. I then went on Peak forest canal to near Marple and back home. It seems that when I rebooted it (on Peak forest canal, it had froze) its started to record again.

The device gave me no indication anything was wrong, it was displaying the correct mileage/cadence/speed until it froze, but I was well into mid 50's by then.

Just a bit annoyed to be robbed of the extra miles in Strava, a load of segments and longest ride to date. Ah well, first world problems!

Well done on your ride, odd we both did the 100km today!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> I don't understand it either  its not logged a whole chunk, so from Didsbury, I did the fallowfield loop (the way I had come originally, got back onto the canal and went to Portland Basin and had cake.) at that point, I decided to go for 100km as I was at 51/52 miles. I then went on Peak forest canal to near Marple and back home. It seems that when I rebooted it (on Peak forest canal, it had froze) its started to record again.
> 
> The device gave me no indication anything was wrong, it was displaying the correct mileage/cadence/speed until it froze, but I was well into mid 50's by then.
> 
> ...


 
Like when Mo and I passed 5,000 miles this year on the same day.
The main thing is you did it, I can correct the track but not timings.


----------



## madferret (20 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Like when Mo and I passed 5,000 miles this year on the same day.
> The main thing is you did it, I can correct the track but not timings.


 

Be nice to just have the distance showing in Strava really. Still, your'e right, I know I did it and for me its quite an achievement  I also climbed one of the biggest hills I have done to date and that's still on there.

Also broke 500 miles since I started on June 17th.


----------



## electric eel (20 Aug 2013)

20 k tonight . took 1 hour 5 mins !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Be nice to just have the distance showing in Strava really. Still, your'e right, I know I did it and for me its quite an achievement  I also climbed one of the biggest hills I have done to date and that's still on there.
> 
> Also broke 500 miles since I started on June 17th.


It's a great achievement enjoy it, and on reaching 500 miles, I know how hard it is.



electric eel said:


> 20 k tonight . took 1 hour 5 mins !


Well done, how are you feeling.


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Aug 2013)

My new best mileage, 155 miles in two days (overall 14-15mph avg speed I think) and too think this time last year I believed I needed an electric bike to make the 12 mile round commute to work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My new best mileage, 155 miles in two days (overall 14-15mph avg speed I think) and too think this time last year I believed I needed an electric bike to make the 12 mile round commute to work.


Just goes to show what can be done. Well done Andy. Not quite done 155 in the last two days done 126 @ 15.8mph. same days last year I did 63.6 miles @ 14.81mph ft/mile last year 30.62 this 41.1 total over the two days this year 5179ft this year, last year 2160ft


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My new best mileage, 155 miles in two days (overall 14-15mph avg speed I think) and too think this time last year I believed I needed an electric bike to make the 12 mile round commute to work.


 
Beats me, I've done 137.7 miles at 16.46mph.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2013)

All these big distances make my 32 miles look quite poor. Ave spped is poor but did not pause for the stops (at least on Strava) but computer will give me a better idea


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> All these big distances make my 32 miles look quite poor. Ave spped is poor but did not pause for the stops (at least on Strava) but computer will give me a better idea


Make no mistake 32 miles is a good distance, avg speed varies with weather (usually wind) terrain, its better to look at long term increases.
I dont know about Andy but Chris and I are trying to do the CTS challenge, the way Andy is going I think he might be too. I certain don't avg near 60 miles a day as a rule.

My avg daily mileage when I ride is 32 miles this year, last year it was 27


----------



## NickJ95GB (21 Aug 2013)

Did 9.1 miles in 30 minutes today, average 17.99mp/h
mostly on a promenade with very few people (who are all apparently completely deaf to any form of sound you make) and annoying traffic lights that seem to target cyclists.


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Make no mistake 32 miles is a good distance, avg speed varies with weather (usually wind) terrain, its better to look at long term increases.
> *I dont know about Andy but Chris and I are trying to do the CTS challenge*, the way Andy is going I think he might be too. I certain don't avg near 60 miles a day as a rule.
> 
> My avg daily mileage when I ride is 32 miles this year, last year it was 27


I have been holding the top CycleChat Club spot on this challenge  although we're just 3 days in and I'm only just hanging on to it ,I seem to have stolen @Mo1959 's competitive streak  I'm also training up to do this ride  (or varation of given my navigation skills) in early September, as a two day ride with a Bed and Breakfast in-between. Call it a celebration of my first real year of cycling 

@Stonechat like Nigel I don't do this kind of mileage every week. I often just ride my commute, 6 miles each way and no more. I just got a swanky new carbon racer for my birthday which is adding alot to my current incentive to ride big miles, wanting to justify owning it ( to myself, not the world in general)...and I'm also on Holiday from work (or trying to be, save covering absences).
Don't be disheartened and avoid comparing yourself to others. What I've found in this thread over the last year is a respect for personal progress and a good dose of encouragement. Besides I just realised you said 32miles, which is a long way!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2013)

Well on the pos side, it was easier than the 35 miles at the weekend, which was flat and today's ride had a few hills, not too big. Stopped off at East Street cycles in Walton, as they had a sale sign, but was not tempted


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Aug 2013)

NickJ95GB said:


> Did 9.1 miles in 30 minutes today, average 17.99mp/h
> mostly on a promenade with very few people (who are all apparently completely deaf to any form of sound you make) and annoying traffic lights that seem to target cyclists.


That's some speed! I'm pretty lucky where I am, in that if I want to go fast there's plenty of quiet country lanes for me to go about it unhindered. Not sure I'd want to be pushing for speed though where mixing with pedestrians even a few, they are as unpredictable as the weather! I do ride some shared use paths/ some with markings for which side the cyclist should be on. Where I do interact with people who hear the ring of my bell, they jump right out the way (literally), only for me to pass at 8mph- though I also get people who just ignore you, some for deafness, some for drunkness, some because they are in a different world and some for just plain rudeness, lol ...but as I say I'm lucky, I have somewhere else to outlet the desire to go fast!


----------



## Exile (22 Aug 2013)

Just seeing the miles some of you are doing impresses me no end. Keep it up, you're giving me something to aspire to!

@Nigelnaturist I just make sure I keep getting on the bike and turn those pedals. I'm sure the bigger distances and faster speeds do come with time, and to some extent already seem to be. And the segment results I've got aren't too shabby at all, especially if you consider me and the bike weight close to the 150kg mark together!

@Stonechat 32 miles is nothing to be sniffed at, I'd be chuffed to bits managing two 30+ milers in a week! I'm sure higher average speeds will come in time, although remember: the faster you go, the less time you have to enjoy the passing scenery .

Personally, I took today off from riding, kind of. I spent most of my spare time tinkering with the bike. Only managed to ride up and down the street a few times, testing the changes, but it's been worth it. The brakes have better "bite" now, I can shift through all 21 gears, and have working lights. Should be back in the saddle tomorrow, life permitting.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Aug 2013)

I am still out here Gang! 
Just been told I am finishing work friday, apparently not required for a couple of months 
So on the plus side, no more nights, loads of free time to get back on the bike and even time to recomission the Vintage Sun.
On the negative side, well, that's obvious


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am still out here Gang!
> Just been told I am finishing work friday, apparently not required for a couple of months
> So on the plus side, no more nights, loads of free time to get back on the bike and even time to recomission the Vintage Sun.
> On the negative side, well, that's obvious


That is bad news, throws the world into perspective. hope your ok.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am still out here Gang!
> Just been told I am finishing work friday, apparently not required for a couple of months
> So on the plus side, no more nights, loads of free time to get back on the bike and even time to recomission the Vintage Sun.
> On the negative side, well, that's obvious


 

Use the bike to keep your spirits up and motivated.It's helped get you where you are today. Fingers crossed the work front improves, and soon for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am still out here Gang!
> Just been told I am finishing work friday, apparently not required for a couple of months
> So on the plus side, no more nights, loads of free time to get back on the bike and even time to recomission the Vintage Sun.
> On the negative side, well, that's obvious


Sorry about the worrying news on the job front Brian. Hope it's just a temporary measure.

As Hill Wimp says, keep your spirits up and try and make use of the time off to do stuff you enjoy both for yourself and with your family.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Well on the pos side, it was easier than the 35 miles at the weekend, which was flat and today's ride had a few hills, not too big. Stopped off at East Street cycles in Walton, as they had a sale sign, but was not tempted


I think you will find that flat rides are more difficult than you think, as you are working all the time.

@Exile You will manage two 30 miles in a week, just keep riding whenever you can.

@BrianEvesham Sorry to hear that  , on the positive side you can keep me company when its quite in here from time to time. 

Well I went out for a 2nd shorter ride last night, 18.9 miles (30Km's) on top of the 34.4 miles I did earlier @ 16.3mph nearly 1 mph faster. So in total yesterday I 53.3 @ 15.69mph, it seems I have plateaued for the time being @ just under the 16mph avg, seems I have to seriously consider saving for a lighter bike, or work much harder on the shorter rides.

So far this week (since Sun) 4 days 212.39 miles @ 15.81mph 8740ft elev avg 2185ft, 41.15ft/mile,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> All these big distances make my 32 miles look quite poor. Ave spped is poor but did not pause for the stops (at least on Strava) but computer will give me a better idea


 
We all have to start somewhere. 32 miles is a lot more than most people, keep at it and you will see your mileage and speed improving.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Make no mistake 32 miles is a good distance, avg speed varies with weather (usually wind) terrain, its better to look at long term increases.
> I dont know about Andy but Chris and I are trying to do the CTS challenge, the way Andy is going I think he might be too. I certain don't avg near 60 miles a day as a rule.
> 
> My avg daily mileage when I ride is 32 miles this year, last year it was 27


 
I'm averaging 38 miles a day this year, commuter days have two rides in them so my ride average this year is 24.6 miles. This time last year 6 miles each way to and from work and no weekend riding was enough.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am still out here Gang!
> Just been told I am finishing work friday, apparently not required for a couple of months
> So on the plus side, no more nights, loads of free time to get back on the bike and even time to recomission the Vintage Sun.
> On the negative side, well, that's obvious


 
Unlucky Brian, hopefully it is only for a couple of months.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm averaging 38 miles a day this year, commuter days have two rides in them so my ride average this year is 24.6 miles. This time last year 6 miles each way to and from work and no weekend riding was enough.


My average when I ride (currently 73% of all days), is 32 miles a day, but this can be upto 4 or 5 rides, though usually no more than 2 or 3. 325 rides altogether as far as I make out, so 17 miles each ride on avg.
Cost spent on the bike (excluding clothing)
£332.90

Includes tyres, tubes cables, saddle, seat post, bars and stem brake blocks, chains and cassettes.


----------



## madferret (22 Aug 2013)

@Stonechat 32 miles is a great distance, think back to when you started? Would that have seemed possible, it wouldn't for me.

No progress here, after 100km on Tuesday, my legs are really sore, just behind the knee. I think my saddle maybe too high, or its just a fitness thing. It's never hurt like this though 

Not sure whether to just go for a walk instead to stretch my legs. I have moved the saddle down slightly as per recommendations on this site but still feel it on first turn of pedals, which doesn't instill much confidence to go out 

As for riding on the flat, it can be hard work for sure. I have found that it feels harder work on towpaths/trails due to terrain than it is on roads.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> @Stonechat 32 miles is a great distance, think back to when you started? Would that have seemed possible, it wouldn't for me.
> 
> No progress here, after 100km on Tuesday, my legs are really sore, just behind the knee. I think my saddle maybe too high, or its just a fitness thing. It's never hurt like this though
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your in pain, but if it's both I tend to think its probably just fitness, but I don't know a great deal.
If I hurt to much though this is usually thighs, I will rest till it goes (well not till the end of the month, have to keep going), I then usually find I can usually ride better.

I am off to do this route today as i have to go to Wakefield, and someone mentioned one of the climbs on this route (its the first big one, the second I have done before), so I have changed the 26 and 23th on the rear to a 28 and 24th, as I will also be carrying panniers. I have also been fitting rear light brackets (two so I have options depending if I have just the saddle bag or panniers.
I also have one on the back of the helmet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My average when I ride (currently 73% of all days), is 32 miles a day, but this can be upto 4 or 5 rides, though usually no more than 2 or 3. 325 rides altogether as far as I make out, so 17 miles each ride on avg.
> Cost spent on the bike (excluding clothing)
> £332.90
> 
> Includes tyres, tubes cables, saddle, seat post, bars and stem brake blocks, chains and cassettes.


 
I dare not add up what I have spent on my cycling this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I dare not add up what I have spent on my cycling this year.


............another reason for cutting back on the mileage a bit.........well that's my excuse.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

@madferret - I agree with @Nigelnaturist that it is probably just fitness levels. First time I did 100km I slept like a baby and ached for a few days.

Two options really, 1) rest for a few days, or 2) go for a recovery ride and ride it slow, if you pass anyone you are going to fast, if you get out of the saddle, you are in to high a gear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ............another reason for cutting back on the mileage a bit.........well that's my excuse.


 
Still cheaper than running a car though (I hope!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I dare not add up what I have spent on my cycling this year.


Most of it is recuperated by savings on bus/train fares, and that's only the rides to the hospital and photogroup.
Still not enough for a new bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @madferret - I agree with @Nigelnaturist that it is probably just fitness levels. First time I did 100km I slept like a baby and ached for a few days.
> 
> Two options really, 1) rest for a few days, or 2) *go for a recovery ride* and ride it slow, if you pass anyone you are going to fast, if you get out of the saddle, you are in to high a gear.


I tried that yesterday, just doesn't do it for me, though I do ride slower sometimes.


----------



## madferret (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I tried that yesterday, just doesn't do it for me, though I do ride slower sometimes.


 

Thanks for replies. I too really find it difficult to go slowly on purpose, so just going to rest up then go out tomorrow or Saturday. Going to go for a walk instead. I think the saddle was too high, usually it was my thighs/quads that hurt after a long ride, not the top of my calves/behind the knee. I guess it shows that I have used it and the muscle is "rebuilding" so that next time it won't hurt so much!

I can't imagine seeking out hills yet! One day...........


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> Thanks for replies. I too really find it difficult to go slowly on purpose, so just going to rest up then go out tomorrow or Saturday. Going to go for a walk instead. I think the saddle was too high, usually it was my thighs/quads that hurt after a long ride, not the top of my calves/behind the knee. I guess it shows that I have used it and the muscle is "rebuilding" so that next time it won't hurt so much!
> 
> I can't imagine seeking out hills yet! One day...........


You will, it's pretty flat round here, though there are one or two short steepish climbs.


----------



## Ciar (22 Aug 2013)

My commuter went in yesterday to the LBS for a few upgrades and today they fitted my bike rack, so I decided the dog needed a run and i needed to grab the 29'er and go for a spin, nothing crazy as the dog has never been with me on the bike before, so it was a trial run

Route: Dog Ride
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 22 Aug 2013 15:58:49
Ride Time: 23:17
Distance: 4.47 miles
Average Speed: 11.51 mph
Fastest Speed: 19.11 mph
Ascent: 423 feet
Descent: 387 feet
Calories: 324
Bike: Scott Scale 970
Shoes: Teva Links

just did a quick loop 4 or 5 times, was also testing my new shorter stem and my teva links, which are super sticky, bike is feeling much more responsive as well now,
even managed to grab a pic in Epping with it pi***ng with rain ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Well I just got in, that was tough well for me, not sorted the data yet, but I have discovered I cant restart on a 10% hill, sure i have done it before though.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Aug 2013)

Flipping heck. Did a ride to ascertain my Lactose Threshold Heart Rate today. Have used this data to log my Heart Rate Zones, only for Garmin Connect to say there was an error sending the details to my Garmin. Grrr!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Flipping heck. Did a ride to ascertain my Lactose Threshold Heart Rate today. Have used this data to log my Heart Rate Zones, only for Garmin Connect to say there was an error sending the details to my Garmin. Grrr!


Have you tried downloading garmin training centre, shows all the raw data.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have you tried downloading garmin training centre, shows all the raw data.



Erm. I'm using the Joe Friel book to generate the numbers, have gone Into my profile data and changed the % for start and end of each and went to upload but its playing silly devils and not working. It did earlier today on my 'perceived/guessed' data


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Right I forgot my H.R.M. typical.
But this is the data, a little disappointed with 14.68mph, but I did 2813ft climbing in 38.3miles an avg of 73.43ft/mile which actually made it the most difficult ride I have done ever from records, the difficulty was 147 over the 38miles compared with yesterdays of 64.78 over 53.3 miles, and 1.22 per mile yesterday and 3.84 today. 
So on reflection 14.68mph avg wasn't so bad especially as i was setting p.b's 5 miles from home. 15 in total.
These are the three hills i climbed, and I know Mo will say nothing to them.

Storrs Hill works out at 425ft/mile though it's only 0.4miles and 170ft 6.6mph avg 3:50
Netherton Lane This i have done before, but bettered my time by 30's or so. 2.3miles 410ft 3.2%avg 9.9mph.
Then this Haigh lane climb to junction 0.9miles 5.7%avg 275ft gain 7.4mph, this is the one i discovered I struggle setting off on a 10% grade (or there about's as it increases slightly before the junction)
I found out about it when I met the tarmac, weakness possible, but I thought one car driver might have stopped.
Full ride. http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791#


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Erm. I'm using the Joe Friel book to generate the numbers, have gone Into my profile data and changed the % for start and end of each and went to upload but its playing silly devils and not working. It did earlier today on my 'perceived/guessed' data


Try downloading garmin training centre, it's prtty basic, but does allow you to export the data, its the only stand alone piece of software i know that just displays the raw data as was in the unit.


----------



## Exile (22 Aug 2013)

First ten miles today, and without realising too! Just decided I'd go out for a quick ride whilst the sun was shining, which became an hour and a half meander, including a stop to chat with an old friend whilst he waited for the bus (might have talked him in to getting a bike if it wasn't for the fact I was doing my best beetroot impression at the time  )

Was really impressed when I got home and saw I done ten and a bit miles, then more impressed when I spotted a 7th place on a Strava segment, then less impressed when I realised there were only 7 riders who'd done the section so I was sitting nicely at the bottom. Still, a top ten is a top ten in my books  .


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> These are the three hills i climbed, and I know Mo will say nothing to them.


 
Look hard enough to me! Well done. 

Afraid I can't seem to get so into all the data though. I just want to ride and not really bother analysing it too much, but we are all different.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Look hard enough to me! Well done.
> 
> Afraid I can't seem to get so into all the data though. I just want to ride and not really bother analysing it too much, but we are all different.


How do you think it compares with what you do, I can tell you i hurt on that last one.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Aug 2013)

The usual Andrew shenanigans with gps routes. Didn't check my route properly before hand and one of the roads I'd set to follow was a gravel track bridleway (Part of the 'The Salt Way' route near Bredon Hill). I had taken note of village names and tried to follow this, but each time it 're-routed' the gps claimed I had 70 miles to go, so came back to familiar territory. Was a bit down about it till I approached home and gps cheerily said, 'Course Completed'...I found that very funny. The Route I ended up with had a few busy roads, so not the pleasant day I'd hoped for, but mileage worked out close to what I'd planned. Route planned for tomorrow...straight to the bookshop for paper maps.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How do you think it compares with what you do, I can tell you i hurt on that last one.


They are possibly shorter but steeper than many around here. I would probably struggle on them too. I think I prefer long drags rather than the really steep ones where you run out of gears and can't get started again if you stop.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> First ten miles today, and without realising too! Just decided I'd go out for a quick ride whilst the sun was shining, which became an hour and a half meander, including a stop to chat with an old friend whilst he waited for the bus (might have talked him in to getting a bike if it wasn't for the fact I was doing my best beetroot impression at the time  )
> 
> Was really impressed when I got home and saw I done ten and a bit miles, then more impressed when I spotted a 7th place on a Strava segment, then less impressed when I realised there were only 7 riders who'd done the section so I was sitting nicely at the bottom. Still, a top ten is a top ten in my books  .


It does sort of creep up on you, and dont worry I am bottom of quite a few.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> They are possibly shorter but steeper than many around here. I would probably struggle on them too. I think I prefer long drags rather than the really steep ones where you run out of gears and can't get started again if you stop.


Thats what happened to me, but fortunately it was at the junction or rather 5 yards or so short of it ( a cars length or so, farking idiot had just over took me and braked in front of me, and as he took off I ended up on the deck), so i didn't lose to much time getting back up and finishing the right hand turn section on one of the other segments on the same road.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist
These two are pretty comparable.
Yours. http://app.strava.com/segments/706524
Mine. http://app.strava.com/segments/697852


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

See your much quicker up the hills.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> See your much quicker up the hills.


..........but quite a bit slower on the flat  We are all different with our strengths and weaknesses.

.........and I only have about 8stone 6lbs to drag uphill.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats what happened to me, but fortunately it was at the junction or rather 5 yards or so short of it ( a cars length or so, f***ing idiot had just over took me and braked in front of me, and as he took off I ended up on the deck), so i didn't lose to much time getting back up and finishing the right hand turn section on one of the other segments on the same road.


 
That is terrible driving on his part, hope your ok. He should be utterly ashamed for not stopping to check you were ok, let alone apologise for his poor driving skills. I'm all up for setting light to the world's oil supply in an attempt to reduce the number of cars on the road..anyone else in?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> That is terrible driving on his part, hope your ok. He should be utterly ashamed for not stopping to check you were ok, let alone apologise for his poor driving skills. I'm all up for setting light to the world's oil supply in an attempt to reduce the number of cars on the road..anyone else in?


Yep.......but just leave a small refinery for our chain oil.


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Aug 2013)

Had a little play with my saddle before todays ride to level it up on the spirit level & also moved it back 10mm.
Bizarrely I then went & rode my quickest 25 miles without particularly trying to ride any quicker? Anyway, no aches or pains from the change so will leave it & see how it goes next time out. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/76660072


----------



## john-boy (22 Aug 2013)

i started with this at the beggining of the month http://app.strava.com/activities/71327459

and did this sunday just gone http://app.strava.com/activities/75715113


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........but quite a bit slower on the flat  We are all different with our strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> .........and I only have about 8stone 6lbs to drag uphill.


I would bank on you being slower, I dont know what I am last time 12st but not sure how accurate they were.
@AndyPeace to be fair he probably didn't see as it was a van, ridden with worse, hardly any damage one minor bit of blood. It was the female that passed the other way and actually saw me on the deck, that upset me most I think, she must have seen. I must try and practise more junctions like that one so I get it right. Andy I have so many close calls trucks cars, You just get on with it, and besides, imagine the environmental damage if we set fire to them all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Aug 2013)

john-boy said:


> i started with this at the beggining of the month http://app.strava.com/activities/71327459
> 
> and did this sunday just gone http://app.strava.com/activities/75715113


Good improvement John, I tell you what you have some nice climbs up to the A15 from where you are, so don't let anyone tell you Lincolnshire is flat.


----------



## RWright (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist
> These two are pretty comparable.
> Yours. http://app.strava.com/segments/706524
> Mine. http://app.strava.com/segments/697852


 
A climb that is -216 feet at the start? Is that for real? That means 216 feet below sea level, right?


----------



## Stonechat (23 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> First ten miles today, and without realising too! Just decided I'd go out for a quick ride whilst the sun was shining, which became an hour and a half meander, including a stop to chat with an old friend whilst he waited for the bus (might have talked him in to getting a bike if it wasn't for the fact I was doing my best beetroot impression at the time  )
> 
> Was really impressed when I got home and saw I done ten and a bit miles, then more impressed when I spotted a 7th place on a Strava segment, then less impressed when I realised there were only 7 riders who'd done the section so I was sitting nicely at the bottom. Still, a top ten is a top ten in my books  .


 
Well done. I think it is the earlier barriers which seem so hard. Last winter was so cold, I did have a pair od padded lehhings but no other cycle clothing.I was trying to get distance up. Thing is I can remember what I used to do , it was never fast but longer distances.
So keep plugging away and15 will soon fall and 10's will get quicker


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> A climb that is -216 feet at the start? Is that for real? That means 216 feet below sea level, right?


It's all relative.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> A climb that is -216 feet at the start? Is that for real? That means 216 feet below sea level, right?


Strava having a laugh again. You would think they would have something built into their software to stop things like that happening. It is right at the bottom of the Earn valley and is low but not that low!  Garmin gives it as 65feet above sea level.


----------



## Tenandra (23 Aug 2013)

I weigh in at 95.2 Kg i need to lose a bit of weight according to the doctor to put me at my ideal weight at just a tad over 6 foot tall and 46 years old. I started my first ride to day, to work at 5.3 Miles took me 40 minutes most of the journey is flat and runs along an old railway line, last quarter of a mile is a bugger of a hill which i walked up today. i used runkeeper although looks like many use strava on here so may swap not sure?

Goals
To lose 12kg approx
To cycle up that bugger of a hill at end of incoming journey
To cut my going to work journey to 35 minutes.

I will add a time improvement to going home, when i see how long it takes me tonight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Strava having a laugh again. You would think they would have something built into their software to stop things like that happening. It is right at the bottom of the Earn valley and is low but not that low!  Garmin gives it as 65feet above sea level.


Told you what to do, go correct it on garmin, if that doesn't fix it, rwgps will.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

I haven't got a chain checker, current chain has done just over 3,000 miles what do you reckon, time for a new one ?
Edit just realised this is my greatest monthly total so far,and if I do 22 miles today, I should have done 1,000 miles in the last 30 days, with 27 days riding.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Told you what to do, go correct it on garmin, if that doesn't fix it, rwgps will.


I think if you look at it on my ride it looks ok, it is whoever made up the segment to start with, it has saved it as that for some reason??? I've almost given up bothering with elevation it is so changeable depending on what you are using. I don't have your patience or passion for data to let it bother me enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I haven't got a chain checker, current chain has done just over 3,000 miles what do you reckon, time for a new one ?
> Edit just realised this is my greatest monthly total so far,and if I do 22 miles today, I should have done 1,000 miles in the last 30 days, with 27 days riding.


Hope you don't suffer for it.......July I did 1340 miles and seem to have been struggling ever since!
I am more worried about my tyres. How much longer can these beasts keep going. Nearly 4500 miles and still going strong!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Tenandra said:


> I weigh in at 95.2 Kg i need to lose a bit of weight according to the doctor to put me at my ideal weight at just a tad over 6 foot tall and 46 years old. I started my first ride to day, to work at 5.3 Miles took me 40 minutes most of the journey is flat and runs along an old railway line, last quarter of a mile is a bugger of a hill which i walked up today. i used runkeeper although looks like many use strava on here so may swap not sure?
> 
> Goals
> To lose 12kg approx
> ...


, the 35 min target is the one you will proabably break first than the hill, though could be the other way round. 1 1/2 st or there abouts will take time with just cycling, the biggest factor is probably drink (thats if you drink), cut his down or out and weight will come down quite quickly. Try and increase your distance on the bike when you feel able.
I use as a rough guide 40 cal/mile you need to burn 3500 to lose a lb of body fat (as a rough guide) so thats 87 miles (not in one go) to lose 1lb. Other factors come into play like diet ect, but it will give you a starting point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you don't suffer for it.......July I did 1340 miles and seem to have been struggling ever since!
> I am more worried about my tyres. How much longer can these beasts keep going. Nearly 4500 miles and still going strong!


I am hoping to get something like that from the gatorskins, which will be in the new year.
I feel fine at the moment Mo. those figures also include the week I was ill (or a least some of the days).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Found out why I have been struggling all this week, back wheel on the hybrid has gone a funny shape!

So came to work on the road bike today and broke a few milestones:

First 50 mile commute and per my GPS at 17mph (Strava gave 16.8)
Broke 1000 miles for the month
Broke 9000 miles for the year.

This time last year I would do 5 miles each way to work in 25 - 30 minutes (10 -12 mph) so just goes to show how quickly you can improve.

http://www.strava.com/activities/76849644#

Oh and I am sat at work wearing a pair of jeans that I couldn't even get over my legs at Christmas, only problem is they are a bit big now 

@Nigelnaturist a chain checker is a great investment, I would reckon at 3,000 miles you are probably due a new chain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Found out why I have been struggling all this week, back wheel on the hybrid has gone a funny shape!
> 
> So came to work on the road bike today and broke a few milestones:
> 
> ...


I have this problem with all my clothes, the only stuff that fits, is my cycling kit.
Well done on the milestones Chris, not surprised the miles you do. Strava either truncates or uses a different time (rwgps I think uses the same readings for time)
I can get a KMC 7/8sp for about £8, so until I get a more expensive drive chain it's probable as well to change about 3,000 miles or so, though it has been very well looked after, whilst it does rust if it's been raining it's never been allowed to apart the odd bit appearing if its dried whilst been out. It may also help with the 24th cog on the rear being new and not wanting to select very well.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Found out why I have been struggling all this week, back wheel on the hybrid has gone a funny shape!
> 
> So came to work on the road bike today and broke a few milestones:
> 
> ...


I thought the wheels on the Sirrus/Vita looked pretty tough. Wonder what happened?

Really well done on these milestones. Some achievement over what is really a comparatively short time. I suppose we will need to kick you out of this newbie section now.


----------



## RWright (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you don't suffer for it.......July I did 1340 miles and seem to have been struggling ever since!
> I am more worried about my tyres. How much longer can these beasts keep going. Nearly 4500 miles and still going strong!


 
What tires are you using? I might get some of them.  I got another flat last night, in the dark, then promptly busted the first new tube when I inflated it. I must have missed seeing the tube pinched under the bead I guess. I rarely get a flat unless I am on the fast highways but I like them because they are so convenient after work. I don't like being on the narrower roads with no shoulder at night, even if they don't have much traffic but I may change. Even with the highway cleaned, there are still a lot of the little sharp wires around. 

I am thinking about trying some Continental GP 4000s tires and just staying off the highways, but I know I will still use it some. I will be giving it up soon because within the year I think it will be opened all the way through. I see lights of the construction crews at night now, getting much closer. The good part is, I get the old road when the new one opens, it isn't too bad either.  Just going to have to make me some new routes and hopefully save a little money on inner tubes.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> What tires are you using? I might get some of them.


Schwalbe Durano Plus. Pretty heavy mind you. The wire beaded ones are around or just over 400gms each I think, so almost double the weight of the likes of the Continental GP4000S. I think the folding beaded ones are slightly dearer but a bit lighter at 340gms for the 700x23. I've felt the trade off in weight has been worth it although wouldn't mind trying something a bit ligher come next spring.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought the wheels on the Sirrus/Vita looked pretty tough. Wonder what happened?
> 
> Really well done on these milestones. Some achievement over what is really a comparatively short time. I suppose we will need to kick you out of this newbie section now.


 
I have ridden it very hard and over some very bumpy terrain, it should just be a couple of spokes being adjusted to pull it back into shape, so I don't think it is anything to worry about.

I ain't going anywhere, I love seeing how people are coming on with their riding, plus it motivates me to keep going.

Anyway anyone that completed the Rapha challenge is most definitely not a newbie  so maybe we should go create our own section. "Not quiet a newbie"


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

@Supersuperleeds Don't know about being a newbie.....feeling more like an oldie. Just ordered some more Fish Oil capsules. My last lot ran out a couple of weeks ago and I am convinced I am getting more aches and pains! 
Just noticed you have moved into second on the Cyclelog thingy. Another achievement. Are you trying for first place by any chance?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Don't know about being a newbie.....feeling more like an oldie. Just ordered some more Fish Oil capsules. My last lot ran out a couple of weeks ago and I am convinced I am getting more aches and pains!
> Just noticed you have moved into second on the Cyclelog thingy. Another achievement. Are you trying for first place by any chance?


 

I ain't quite ready for fish oil capsules yet.

Re myccylelog, I'm only 2nd by 6 miles and only 250 miles separate 2nd to 5th, so I don't think I will be 2nd for long. As long as I hit my 10,000 miles for the year I will be happy where ever I finish in the table, though top 10 would be nice


----------



## Stonechat (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I haven't got a chain checker, current chain has done just over 3,000 miles what do you reckon, time for a new one ?
> Edit just realised this is my greatest monthly total so far,and if I do 22 miles today, I should have done 1,000 miles in the last 30 days, with 27 days riding.


 
Never changed a chain. My old rusty road bike must've done quite a lot and original chain is still on (If I want to use it , deffo would need a chain)


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2013)

I only bought my bike last week. I havnt been on a bike for 45 years and after giving up smoking last year wanted to get fit. Have put on about 40 pounds over the years. First bike ride lasted about 20 minutes. My bum and legs were in bits. Since then I have used my bike every day as a trainer. Once my legs and bum stop hurting, and I can feel them getting beter already, then I will go out on the road proper. I am not going to quit, no matter what. Its nice e to hear other peoples stories. It gives me confidants that I can and will succeed.


----------



## stevey (23 Aug 2013)

Been a bit busy of late (Got a new phone )

So had day off work today decided to push myself a bit with this ride
http://app.strava.com/activities/76895113 Happy with the PR's, Some very impressive distances of late well done all


----------



## electric eel (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It's a great achievement enjoy it, and on reaching 500 miles, I know how hard it is.
> 
> 
> Well done, how are you feeling.


 

knackered i was lol.

done 22 k today in 1 hour 10 mins. feeling ok so far.
bit of advice needed here i feel. now i took up the bike to keep fit. walking just didnt cut it for me any more. i cycle around a local lake 5 k in distance. few moderate hills. now i have the bike in 21 gear which is as far it goes having a 21 gear bike ! i try to get the best work out i can so changing down gears i tend to do as least as i can. am i fooling meself doing this or should i change down gear as soon as i slow down on any up ward paths ? at a lost i am ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

electric eel said:


> knackered i was lol.
> 
> done 22 k today in 1 hour 10 mins. feeling ok so far.
> bit of advice needed here i feel. now i took up the bike to keep fit. walking just didnt cut it for me any more. i cycle around a local lake 5 k in distance. few moderate hills. now i have the bike in 21 gear which is as far it goes having a 21 gear bike ! i try to get the best work out i can so changing down gears i tend to do as least as i can. am i fooling meself doing this or should i change down gear as soon as i slow down on any up ward paths ? at a lost i am ?


 
Riding in the top gear all the time will knacker your knees.

You should use all your gears, that is why you have them, you need to get a cadence that you are comfortable with and use the gears to maintain that cadence.

If you want to stay in one gear, get yourself a single speed bike, much easier to maintain than a geared bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> I only bought my bike last week. I havnt been on a bike for 45 years and after giving up smoking last year wanted to get fit. Have put on about 40 pounds over the years. First bike ride lasted about 20 minutes. My bum and legs were in bits. Since then I have used my bike every day as a trainer. Once my legs and bum stop hurting, and I can feel them getting beter already, then I will go out on the road proper. I am not going to quit, no matter what. Its nice e to hear other peoples stories. It gives me confidants that I can and will succeed.


 Welsh Dragon, good to hear it, one of the first pieces of clothing are padded shorts, if you haven't already.
You will find plenty of motivation in this thread as almost everyone has started in the last year or so and are a friendly bunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2013)

Thank god for that as I will need all the help I can get


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

electric eel said:


> knackered i was lol.
> 
> done 22 k today in 1 hour 10 mins. feeling ok so far.
> bit of advice needed here i feel. now i took up the bike to keep fit. walking just didnt cut it for me any more. i cycle around a local lake 5 k in distance. few moderate hills. now i have the bike in 21 gear which is as far it goes having a 21 gear bike ! i try to get the best work out i can so changing down gears i tend to do as least as i can. am i fooling meself doing this or should i change down gear as soon as i slow down on any up ward paths ? at a lost i am ?


If you don't know cadence is the rate at which you pedal measured in r.p.m. try to aim for above 80, count the number in 15's x4 for a rough idea. The faster you spin in a low gear is easier to maintain, but it does take some practice, as Chris pointed out less stress on human components.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god for that as I will need all the help I can get


Any questions, we will try and help.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Right messed up with my mileage so I have to go out again, got to go do shopping anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Any questions, we will try and help.


@welsh dragon Just don't let Nigel blind you with science with all his data jiggery pokery 
Remember, Nigel, us females usually don't have very mathematical type brains.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @welsh dragon Just don't let Nigel blind you with science with all his data jiggery pokery
> Remember, Nigel, us females usually don't have very mathematical type brains.


 I wont mention a thing I promise.
It's all quite simple really, I just don't explain it very well.


----------



## Tenandra (23 Aug 2013)

The Strarva app for my journey home, in future i will keep it to one post per each day i cycle rather than the two today. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/76919074


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Tenandra said:


> The Strarva app for my journey home, in future i will keep it to one post per each day i cycle rather than the two today.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/76919074


It doesn't matter in here really, if your pleased with a ride (or not and want to have a moan about it), feel free.
Oh and


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2013)

It must be a man thing. Like a man drawer. They have to be precise whereas women just estimate very badly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> It must be a man thing. Like a man drawer. They have to be precise whereas women just estimate very badly.


I estimate, almost to the correct 500 yards every ride I do. To many breaks in todays rides, hence the reason to have to go do another 13.04miles


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I estimate, almost to the correct 500 yards every ride I do. To many breaks in todays rides, hence the reason to have to go do another 13.04miles


Hmmm, sorry that's just wrong. Does it honestly bother you that much? I often finish rides knowing that if I just went round the block it would round it up but it doesn't really bother me. Still, if it keeps you happy.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Aug 2013)

Just a few mellow rides today, no big miles...though my legs really want to keep going. I don't know if it was being lost yesterday but I felt a little mentally fatigued and thought it's best to know your limits, so short rides till Sunday, more so as I'm at work tomorrow. How @Supersuperleeds does the miles he does and works full time is a tribute to his forum handle! Double super for sure! Even whilst being off work, I've only just managed to stay close to those miles! All the same, I'm over 50% through the current challenge, with two more days before the half way mark, so feeling very proud!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, sorry that's just wrong. Does it honestly bother you that much? I often finish rides knowing that if I just went round the block it would round it up but it doesn't really bother me. Still, if it keeps you happy.


I was being funny Mo, sorry it didn't come over that way  , I general just have an idea where I want to ride, I try and do 50Km, but sometimes I need to do a couple of short local loops that make it up to that.


----------



## electric eel (23 Aug 2013)

cheers guys for advice. tbh im happy enough on flat to moderate ground in high gear 21 . on the route theres steady inclines which catch me out a bit. but once going up hill i change down afew gears then lift meself out of saddle and try to stay straight ! this might be ok now but id hate to been unseen damage to my legs. bigger distances i wouldnt be in top gear but at the min im happy with doing 20 k.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, sorry that's just wrong. Does it honestly bother you that much? I often finish rides knowing that if I just went round the block it would round it up but it doesn't really bother me. Still, if it keeps you happy.


 
I must admit, I aim to do a distance and always go by it by a tenth or two, just in case Strava rounds me down


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must admit, I aim to do a distance and always go by it by a tenth or two, just in case Strava rounds me down


Must be a man thing, scared something looks shorter than it is.


----------



## Paul Gee (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be a man thing, scared something looks shorter than it is.


 
Remember Mo, length is important - when you are on a bike!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Just a few mellow rides today, no big miles...though my legs really want to keep going. I don't know if it was being lost yesterday but I felt a little mentally fatigued and thought it's best to know your limits, so short rides till Sunday, more so as I'm at work tomorrow. How @Supersuperleeds does the miles he does and works full time is a tribute to his forum handle! Double super for sure! Even whilst being off work, I've only just managed to stay close to those miles! All the same, I'm over 50% through the current challenge, with two more days before the half way mark, so feeling very proud!


 
Thought I'd replied, but can't see it.

I do more mileage when at work than when I am off, 25 miles each way, five days a week soon adds up. With it being little and often I find I can go for weeks without needing a rest, saying that, that rear wheel has knackered me out this week though, forecast to rain tomorrow, so may have a day off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be a man thing, scared something looks shorter than it is.


 
It's not the size, it's what you can do with it that is important.

We are still talking about cycling aren't we?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Tenandra said:


> The Strarva app for my journey home, in future i will keep it to one post per each day i cycle rather than the two today.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/76919074


 
Post them all, helps motivate you and others.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thought I'd replied, but can't see it.
> 
> I do more mileage when at work than when I am off, 25 miles each way, five days a week soon adds up. With it being little and often I find I can go for weeks without needing a rest, saying that, that rear wheel has knackered me out this week though, forecast to rain tomorrow, so may have a day off


Would you say that you still enjoy cycling virtually every day, or do you get odd days when you have to force yourself?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Would you say that you still enjoy cycling virtually every day, or do you get odd days when you have to force yourself?


 
I reckon I can count on one hand the number of work days when I haven't really wanted to ride, on those days I just shorten the commute. I'm lucky that the shortest route between home and work is only 5 miles.

I never force myself to go out on a weekend, many a time the alarm clock has gone off and I have looked out the window and gone back to bed. I then do extra miles during the week to punish myself


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2013)

I've only been away for a few days and the thread page count has gone up massively.

Can someone please precis what has happened since Monday night?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I've only been away for a few days and the thread page count has gone up massively.
> 
> Can someone please precis what has happened since Monday night?


 
Andy has had the week off and ridden a shed loads of miles

Nigel is dazzling every one with his data

Mo is talking about penises.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Andy has had the week off and ridden a shed loads of miles
> 
> Nigel is dazzling every one with his data
> 
> Mo is talking about penises.


 

Ok - thanks for that SSL.  Nice broad sweep of subject matter as usual.  I'm passing on the last point as I have one already and don't want another.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be a man thing, scared something looks shorter than it is.


No problems like that here @Mo1959


----------



## RWright (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be a man thing, scared something looks shorter than it is.


 
On one of my routes I have a center line reflector that I make sure I go past before I turn back. I want to make sure I get credit for my full 10 .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's not the size, it's what you can do with it that is important.
> 
> We are still talking about cycling aren't we?


Well I wasn't thinking about anything else, must be woman thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> On one of my routes I have a center line reflector that I make sure I go past before I turn back. I want to make sure I get credit for my full 10 .


........just 10. Pah, Nigel is away back out to stretch his by 13.04


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

@Supersuperleeds
Conversation went a bit downhill whilst I was out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Supersuperleeds
> Conversation went a bit downhill whilst I was out.


 
Blame Mo


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ........just 10. Pah, Nigel is away back out to stretch his by 13.04


13.64 to be precise


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blame Mo


What is it about a length of a ride, that is a problem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Good ride to the shop, 10.95 miles @ 17.3 mph, not so good back 2.69 miles @ 12.8mph, and I didn't need my overshoes.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Good ride to the shop, 10.95 miles @ 17.3 mph, not so good back 2.69 miles @ 12.8mph, and I didn't need my overshoes.


Did you buy a couple of sacks of potatoes or something at the shop that slowed you down so much on the way back?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you buy a couple of sacks of potatoes or something at the shop that slowed you down so much on the way back?


 
Should have bought some laxatives, they make you go faster


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you buy a couple of sacks of potatoes or something at the shop that slowed you down so much on the way back?


Not quite, but it is uphill for half the way, well the way I went, if I had just come straight home, it's uphill all the way so I would have been even slower.
Ride to the shop
Ride home from the shop


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Should have bought some laxatives, they make you go faster


Now who's bring the conversation down.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now who's bring the conversation down.


 
Mo started it, again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mo started it, again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

On the first bit I managed 89rpm avg, the second bit 76rpm

Edit first bit 35.16ft/mile 2nd bit 101.49ft/mile.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> On the first bit I managed 89rpm avg, the second bit 76rpm


Oh no, more numbers. Yawn, yawn, yawn.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no, more numbers. Yawn, yawn, yawn.


 well you did ask why I was so slow, on the 2nd bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> well you did ask why I was so slow, on the 2nd bit.


Yes, but I was wanting an answer in english not mathematics.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

I will shut up after this.





My rolling 30 day, since I started.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I will shut up after this.
> View attachment 28214
> 
> My rolling 30 day, since I started.


Very pretty.......can you not make it nice colours?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, but I was wanting an answer in english not mathematics.


Never was good at languages, I have always seen numbers sorry,  no i didn't pick up anything that heavy, not sure the wheels could take 25Kg's extra weight, but i guess it weighed in about 5-6Kg's


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very pretty.......can you not make it nice colours?


What colours do you want, highlight max's ect... if you want


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What colours do you want, highlight max's ect... if you want


Ha, ha. I'll let you work on that. I'm away to feed the cat. I'll probably take about 2 minutes and give her about 100gms which she will eat in about 2 minutes 32.5 seconds at 30 chews per minute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. I'll let you work on that. I'm away to feed the cat. I'll probably take about 2 minutes and give her about 100gms which she will eat in about 2 minutes 32.5 seconds at 30 chews per minute.


 
So that's roughly 150 chews, therefore about 2/3rds of a gram per chew.

That's how you Nigelerise a post


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very pretty.......can you not make it nice colours?








There you go Mo 

OH said I have to much free time and should look for another job!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What colours do you want, highlight max's ect... if you want


 
Black, with black text. It would have been a lot easier to say the way back was up a bloody steep hill.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. I'll let you work on that. I'm away to feed the cat. I'll probably take about 2 minutes and give her about 100gms which she will eat in about 2 minutes 32.5 seconds at 30 chews per minute.


 
30 cpm is slow, give me a good steak and i'll top 70.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> So that's roughly 150 chews, therefore about 2/3rds of a gram per chew.
> 
> That's how you Nigelerise a post


Where did you do maths, its 76.25 and 1.31 grms/chew, which seems about right from my experience of cats.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Where did you do maths, its 76.25 and 1.31 grms/chew, which seems about right from my experience of cats.


 
I had to deliberately make mistakes so you could come back. (I have had a few sherbets!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Black, with black text. It would have been a lot easier to say the way back was up a bloody steep hill.


like this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> like this
> View attachment 28215


 
Wrong shade of black


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Help Mo, he's having a go again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Help Mo, he's having a go again.


 
As I said previously, Mo started it all. She needs to get back on the mileage trail and stop causing trouble.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> There you go Mo
> 
> OH said I have to much free time and should look for another job!


Thanks Brian saves me time to number crunch.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Aug 2013)

Any newbie checking out this thread will wonder what they have stumbled into.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Any newbie checking out this thread will wonder what they have stumbled into.


 
If they catch up from post 1 of this thread it'll make perfect sense, sadly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> If they catch up from post 1 of this thread it'll make perfect sense, sadly.


It will take them as long to ride it as it has to create it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Any newbie checking out this thread will wonder what they have stumbled into.


 
I don't know what I have stumbled on, and I have posted some of the s**te on here. Time for another sherbet


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Any newbie checking out this thread will wonder what they have stumbled into.


They will realise we are very serious cyclists. I am fairly confident that a few people are experimenting with recovery tonics. I'd like to say where it will all end but there is no chance I can predict it's direction


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

After all that effort today 5 p.b's and an overall avg mph of 15.5 according to strava but 15.61 according to distance/time riding. I blame all the traffic this morning. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/76976511


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> They will realise we are very serious cyclists. I am fairly confident that a few people are experimenting with *recovery tonics*. I'd like to say where it will all end but there is no chance I can predict it's direction


Do they work then, are they good if your riding.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> They will realise we are very serious cyclists. I am fairly confident that a few people are experimenting with recovery tonics. I'd like to say where it will all end but there is no chance I can predict it's direction


 
I think it's been heading south for a while.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Do they work then, are they good if your riding.


 
Is he talking about Spanish steak or booze?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is he talking about Spanish steak or booze?


I thought a tonic was a drink, and south any where south of Worksop is where mad people live.
Besides I haven't been that far south since 2008, and people in Kent throw things at you and damage your bike.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I thought a tonic was a drink, and south any where south of Worksop is where mad people live.


 
Tonic is only a drink if there is (good) gin in it, otherwise it's poison. You should hear what us southerners say about the north.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I thought a tonic was a drink, and south any where south of Worksop is where mad people live.
> Besides I haven't been that far south since 2008, and people in Kent throw things at you and damage your bike.


I was talking about mad cows?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

I think @Mo1959 needs to get back here and bring some normality to proceedings. Cat must have finished eating by now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist you need to get out and do another 0.1 miles - fancy finishing the day on a .9


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Tonic is only a drink if there is (good) gin in it, otherwise it's poison. You should hear what us southerners say about the north.


I heard all right lived in Kent for a year, Surrey for two, your all still mad.


AndyPeace said:


> I was talking about mad cows?


Now I am lost.


Supersuperleeds said:


> I think @Mo1959 needs to get back here and bring some normality to proceedings. Cat must have finished eating by now


Not going to say anything about those north of Durham, they tend to not like us sasanach's


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist you need to get out and do another 0.1 miles - fancy finishing the day on a .9


 
http://imgur.com/SuZQUWF


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist you need to get out and do another 0.1 miles - fancy finishing the day on a .9


lol, do it often, I actually work distances in Km's


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I heard all right lived in Kent for a year, Surrey for two, your all still mad.


 
We save the special stuff for when none of you are listening.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> http://imgur.com/SuZQUWF


dont get it, $3.999 or $4 to the gallon, now i have to convert this to english (sorry Mo), right $4.57 a U.K. Gallon, or £2.94 for a U.K. gallon, still don't get it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> We save the special stuff for when none of you are listening.


You mean like the Welsh in North Wales.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> dont get it, $3.999 or $4 to the gallon, now i have to convert this to english (sorry Mo), right $4.57 a U.K. Gallon, or £2.94 for a U.K. gallon, still don't get it.


 
round numbers. Either the amount you pay is a round number, or the gallons you get is, you can't round number them both, so you have a dilemma, personally I would add the extra cent


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> round numbers. Either the amount you pay is a round number, or the gallons you get is, you can't round number them both, so you have a dilemma, personally I would add the extra cent


 
Yeah me too, can't leave it at .9


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

I still don't get there just numbers what difference does it make, I would leave it at 39.99 because they way pumps works these days, the next time you press it, it will be 40.01 and $10.05001


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I still don't get there just numbers what difference does it make, I would leave it at 39.99 because they way pumps works these days, the next time you press it, it will be 40.01 and $10.05001


 
It matters if you have OCD because you have OCD. I don't suffer from it but every now and then i take out all the coins in my pocket and turn them round so they all face the right way.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now I am lost.


That'll be me then. It's hardly a surprise I can't follow a gps route, I can't even follow a conversation! I was referring back to the Spanish steaks that were mentioned.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> It matters if you have OCD because you have OCD. I don't suffer from it but every now and then i take out all the coins in my pocket and turn them round so they all face the right way.


Why do you do that, is it one of those odd things southerners do, besides what gives you the pleasant right to say I have OCD, even my psychiatrist has never said that, BPB I was told some years ago.


AndyPeace said:


> That'll be me then. It's hardly a surprise I can't follow a gps route, I can't even follow a conversation! I was referring back to the Spanish steaks that were mentioned.


Still don't understand where the steaks came from, in conversation I must have missed something being obsessed about something.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why do you do that, is it one of those odd things southerners do, besides what gives you the pleasant right to say I have OCD, even my psychiatrist has never said that, BPB I was told some years ago.


 
I didn't say you had OCD, if you don't get the joke about it i'd say it's pretty certain you don't tbh.


----------



## AndyPeace (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Is he talking about Spanish steak or booze?





Nigelnaturist said:


> Still don't understand where the steaks came from, in conversation I must have missed something being obsessed about something.


 
This is how I read the Spanish Steak remark. In the late summer/Autumn of 2000 there was a scare that Spanish Cattle had become infected with mad cow disease. This was not the real reality of the situation, there had been one case reported, but that media coverage of that one case brought a standstill to the purchase of Spanish beef. This left a lot of beef and no customers, thus quickly it's price dropped and was bought by big restaurant chains, etc... I think this was followed by a news report which then in turn scared people into thinking they had eaten infected cattle and become infected with Mad Cows disease...but then I've possibly read a little too much between the lines on that comment.

I should point out I am a vegetarian and in no way have contracted 'mad cows' myself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> This is how I read the Spanish Steak remark. In the late summer/Autumn of 2000 there was a scare that Spanish Cattle had become infected with mad cow disease. This was not the real reality of the situation, there had been one case reported, but that media coverage of that one case brought a standstill to the purchase of Spanish beef. This left a lot of beef and no customers, thus quickly it's price dropped and was bought by big restaurant chains, etc... I think this was followed by a news report which then in turn scared people into thinking they had eaten infected cattle and become infected with Mad Cows disease...but then I've possibly read a little too much between the lines on that comment.
> 
> I should point out I am a vegetarian and in no way have contracted 'mad cows' myself.


Wasn't there a more pressing issue about foot and mouth in the U.K. at that time


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

God, I think I almost prefer Nigel,s numbers to this gobbledygook! As for tonic, I do believe Buckie is the preferred one up here. Never tried it myself as it sounds disgusting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I didn't say you had OCD, if you don't get the joke about it i'd say it's pretty certain you don't tbh.


So is this like a double negative told you language not a strong point "It matters if you have OCD because you have OCD"
Funny thing is your not the first to say it, now I am a little worried.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> God, I think I almost prefer Nigel,s numbers to this gobbledygook! As for tonic, I do believe Buckie is the preferred one up here. Never tried it myself as it sounds disgusting.


Sanest person on the planet me Mo. Buckie that's up by Aberdeen, dangerous people around them there parts.
Edit beside numbers are just logical.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

If you don't have OCD it doesn't matter, clearly it didn't matter to you so i reckon you're in the clear. Maybe a comma between OCD and because on my part might have helped it read better.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Aug 2013)

Praps I have ocd as I am obsessing about only having done 1.4 miles today (joke)


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sanest person on the planet me Mo. Buckie that's up by Aberdeen, dangerous people around them there parts.
> Edit beside numbers are just logical.


 
Buckie is a tonic wine is't it? I think it's from Devon but "enjoyed" by those north of the border mostly.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Buckie is a tonic wine is't it? I think it's from Devon but "enjoyed" by those north of the border mostly.


Correct, including a lot of my ex "customers" when I worked for the delightful Scottish Prison Service.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Buckie is a tonic wine is't it? I think it's from Devon but "enjoyed" by those north of the border mostly.


Its also a place where even Scots can't understand the lingo, am I right Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its also a place where even Scots can't understand the lingo, am I right Mo.


Yes. They do have rather a broad accent!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

@themosquitoking
@Mo1959
We learn something everyday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

I got the posting OCD re whether to put the cent in or keep the round figure re gallons, why cant people just explain when someone doesn't understand.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @themosquitoking
> @Mo1959
> We learn something everyday.


 
This will twist your melon, buckie is made by monks.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> This will twist your melon, buckie is made by monks.


Yep, from Buckfast Abbey, although I doubt they would ever have realised how popular it would become.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got the posting OCD re whether to put the cent in or keep the round figure re gallons, why cant people just explain when someone doesn't understand.


 
If you got the joke then i'm not sure what you didn't understand.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, from Buckfast Abbey, although I doubt they would ever have realised how popular it would become.


 
It's not that popular everywhere else in the world that isn't Scotland. I think it's more of a niche market or a fashion statement or something. It's like irn bru but a nicer colour and slightly less toxic.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> It's not that popular everywhere else in the world that isn't Scotland. I think it's more of a niche market or a fashion statement or something. It's like irn bru but a nicer colour and slightly less toxic.


Supposed to be a bit like a sort of thick, sweet sherry isn't it? Sounds disgusting.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Supposed to be a bit like a sort of thick, sweet sherry isn't it? Sounds disgusting.


 
I've never tried it but i believe it's herby and not like the car but more like a sausage with green flecks in it that you hope and pray count as one of your five a day.


----------



## Exile (23 Aug 2013)

So, in a (possible unsuccessful) attempt to get away from the madness* this thread seems to be degenerating into me and t'other half went out for a ride. In the dark. Nobody died or was maimed, even slightly! That's got to count for something, right? 

6.6 miles in just under 50 minutes (Strava Link, pseudonym ahead!  ), not too shabby for a gently ride around in the damp, dark night. OH peeled off about 4.25 miles in, but I can't begrudge him that, he was getting the chippy supper in (which he was just plating up when I got back, talk about timing!). He did manage to get up a bit of a hill that's been causing him problems, which was nice to see. Glad he's making some progress with the bike, especially since he has less time to ride than I do.

Hit a few segments on the way, upgraded my 7th out of 7 to a 6th out of 7, knocking over ten seconds off my time in the process. Impressed would be an big understatement. I'm also getting rather good at timing my arrival at traffic lights so I'm able to stop and wait for little more than two seconds before they turn green  .

*I'm just upset I wasn't here in time to join in, really


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> So, in a (possible unsuccessful) attempt to get away from the madness* this thread seems to be degenerating into me and t'other half went out for a ride. In the dark. Nobody died or was maimed, even slightly! That's got to count for something, right?
> 
> 
> Hit a few segments on the way, upgraded my 7th out of 7 to a 6th out of 7, knocking over ten seconds off my time in the process. Impressed would be an big understatement. *I'm also getting rather good at timing my arrival at traffic lights so I'm able to stop and wait for little more than two seconds before they turn green*  .
> ...


This is the time to take a quick drink.
Madness who's mad.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2013)

Traffic lights turn green either just as i have unclipped and put my foot down or two seconds after i have lifted my bottle from my cage depending on whichever is funnier at the time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Traffic lights turn green either just as i have unclipped and put my foot down or two seconds after i have lifted my bottle from my cage depending on whichever is funnier at the time.


Ditto, still take the drink though


----------



## Exile (24 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is the time to take a quick drink.
> Madness who's mad.


 
I'm still struggling to manage my rehydration during a ride, switching subconsciously between guzzling a litre of water in the first hour of a ride, and not drinking anything until I stop. I think drinking at lights might help find that elusive happy medium I need.

And aren't we all a bit mad? Choosing to go out on a collection of tubes welded/formed into some sort of ridable construct, in all weathers, for miles at a time, up hills, along riverbanks, through winding country lanes, to do the weeks shop, or go to work, or get to appointments or even, sometimes, just for the fun of it. Madness, they say, is in the eye of the beholder, and right now I have lots of the yellow and black striped things in my hands!


----------



## RWright (24 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Traffic lights turn green either just as i have unclipped and put my foot down or two seconds after i have lifted my bottle from my cage depending on whichever is funnier at the time.


 
On a section I ride quite often there is a stop light at an intersection where the nearest fire station to my house is located. That light is so weird and good at catching me that I started to look inside the fire station to see if one of the firemen was using the fire station's stop light control and was giving me a hard time with it. I didn't see any of them standing around laughing so it must just be bad luck.


----------



## bororider (24 Aug 2013)

I've found myself wondering whether my bike needs some sort of adjustment lately. It almost feels like their is some sort of resistance present although my avg speed has remained pretty much the same on my rides. It may just be me imagining it.
I've checked the brakes aren't rubbing. The tyres feel firm enough although I will check the pressure properly later.
Is there anything else I should look for?
I know nothing about bikes btw so simple terms only please!!!!

Ta

On a side note as I ride early mornings before I go to work I sometimes find it a struggle when the alarm goes off at 5 or 530 to motivate myself to get out and do it, but once I'm out and over the first mile or 2 I love it.
Have now lost 2.5 stone in just under 3 months thru cycling and a complete change in diet so to see my efforts rewarded is a great motivating factor.

On the downside my wardrobe is now bereft of clothes and i have barely anything to wear!!

Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

It is definitley a man thing. Especially when they start saying its not about the width, its about the quality. Men always say that when they may be lacking. I am with you around the block sounds good. Us women dont feel the need to brag like you men do...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> It is definitley a man thing. Especially when they start saying its not about the width, its about the quality. Men always say that when they may be lacking. I am with you around the block sounds good. Us women dont feel the need to brag like you men do...


I never brag I just do. and I never mentioned anything about length or width, just distance.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> On a section I ride quite often there is a stop light at an intersection where the nearest fire station to my house is located. That light is so weird and good at catching me that I started to look inside the fire station to see if one of the firemen was using the fire station's stop light control and was giving me a hard time with it. I didn't see any of them standing around laughing so it must just be bad luck.


 
That does sound like exactly the sort of thing firemen would do.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

Just as bad


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thought I'd replied, but can't see it.
> 
> I do more mileage when at work than when I am off, 25 miles each way, five days a week soon adds up. With it being little and often I find I can go for weeks without needing a rest, saying that, that rear wheel has knackered me out this week though, forecast to rain tomorrow, so may have a day off


 
No rain this morning so went for a quick spin.

http://www.strava.com/activities/77062316

And yes I did go round the block to make sure the mileage ticked over the whole number


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

Please shoot me now to put me out of my misery


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2013)

Very wet again up here (or down here possibly) and drizzling away at the moment.

Wanted to get out and do a long ride as I have been away for a few days and have got itchy SPD's. Not keen on riding on slippery wet lanes at all though.

I'll see if it dries out later though otherwise it's the boring treadmill for me.

My August mileage is very low but at the end of the day it's just cycling and not my reason for living.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very wet again up here (or down here possibly) and drizzling away at the moment.
> 
> Wanted to get out and do a long ride as I have been away for a few days and have got itchy SPD's. Not keen on riding on slippery wet lanes at all though.
> 
> ...


Have to agree on the treadmill. I briefly owned one a while back and, as in many cases, it ended up as a clothes hanger.  Really don't enjoy exercising indoors.

Also agree that the cycling is just for fun and fitness. Although I have surprised myself by completing the August challenge, I have seriously cut back on miles too and, as the mornings get darker and gloomier, I wouldn't be surprised if they get cut back a bit more.

Hope it dries up for you and you get a little jaunt later.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Very wet again up here (or down here possibly) and drizzling away at the moment.
> 
> Wanted to get out and do a long ride as I have been away for a few days and have got itchy SPD's. Not keen on riding on slippery wet lanes at all though.
> 
> ...


 
Weather forecast is dry for you this afternoon and tomorrow, so hopefully you will get out


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Aug 2013)

Decided to brave the weather (walking the dog was just a damp one) and try and do some heart rate zone work done.

I aimed to stay within zone 2, and also tried to keep good form, with shoulders down, weight not on my hands, etc, all with mixed success. 

It's a learning curve as when my HR hit 2.9 zone I tried to ease off and not hit zone 3, but often I took it down too far, hovering over 2.2ish, or even 1.9. 

Looking at the graph, I counted 8 times going into zone 3, and 9 dropping into zone 1, although, the majority of these were after junctions, roundabouts or at traffic lights. 

Still, I've set the bar to try and improve, so I'll try the route again at some point after more riding

Starving now so going to drag the hubby out for lunch!

https://www.strava.com/activities/77098750


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Please shoot me now to put me out of my misery


 
Why whats up


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

Why do men have to be so precise. Why can't you say, about 12 feet or approx 10 miles, or about . What is it with men that they have to do that. Saying things like that take up half the conversation


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Why do men have to be so precise. Why can't you say, about 12 feet or approx 10 miles, or about . What is it with men that they have to do that. Saying things like that take up half the conversation


We're not precise all of the time, only 99.453 times out of 100


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

I'm banging my head against the wall here. It is 1.236 inches wide and 7 feet 3 inches tall precisely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Have to agree on the treadmill. I briefly owned one a while back and, as in many cases, it ended up as a clothes hanger.  Really don't enjoy exercising indoors.
> 
> Also agree that the cycling is just for fun and fitness. Although I have surprised myself by completing the *August challenge*, I have seriously cut back on miles too and, as the mornings get darker and gloomier, I wouldn't be surprised if they get cut back a bit more.
> 
> Hope it dries up for you and you get a little jaunt later.


Knew you would, they arn't much of a challenge these days.


welsh dragon said:


> Why do men have to be so precise. Why can't you say, about 12 feet or approx 10 miles, or about . What is it with men that they have to do that. Saying things like that take up half the conversation


Because if something needs to be 12ft to fit and you got something about 12ft it might not fit, and buildings would fall down bridges collapse, then where would we be.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Knew you would, they arn't much of a challenge these days.
> 
> Because if something needs to be 12ft to fit and you got something about 12ft it might not fit, and buildings would fall down bridges collapse, then where would we be.


 

See all your mileage has come back on Strava - cyclechat table looks very good


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> See all your mileage has come back on Strava - cyclechat table looks very good


Thanks. I left and rejoined again, worked this time. Thats also the reason I did the mileage I did last night.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

I know that but not everything needs to be so precise does it.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> I'm still struggling to manage my rehydration during a ride, switching subconsciously between guzzling a litre of water in the first hour of a ride, and not drinking anything until I stop. I think drinking at lights might help find that elusive happy medium I need.


It's well worth practising drinking on the move, you just need confidence which you will not get unless you try. Ideally you should not let yourself get to feeling thirsty, drinking sips as often as every 15mins. By doing this fatigue is lessened and it's better for your body. Some bottle cages are really stiff and awkward and when I first tried I had a bottle cage from Aldi. It held the bottle too tightly and it was hard to get the water bottle in and out. I swapped it for an old metal one, I had on an old bike that came off freecycle (where people post up junk for collection) That was much better. The best tip I can think of to mastering this skill, is look forward at where your going, not down at the bottle and trust your instincts to find and replace the bottle... it's all down to being confident. I practised this on very quiet wide country lanes. Having practised this I now happily drink, whilst travelling at 20+ mph but that comes with time on the bike, not overnight. Obviously check behind you before doing anything on a bike and practice at speeds that are comfortable to you.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> It's well worth practising drinking on the move, you just need confidence which you will not get unless you try. Ideally you should not let yourself get to feeling thirsty, drinking sips as often as every 15mins. By doing this fatigue is lessened and it's better for your body.
> /quote]
> 
> One of the most important lessons I learned from my first Century was that I needed to practice eating and drinking in the saddle. I spent many a mile on a quiet country road taking bottle out and replacing it many times (working on improving my muscle-memory) and eating butties on the go. All at slow speeds, but it worked and I was much more hydrated and nutrient-filled for London.


----------



## Biggler (24 Aug 2013)

I'm tired... just done another longest ride, over 31miles! My phone and/or Strava messed up and stopped exactly on 24miles  http://www.strava.com/activities/77129668 but this is the entire ride http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3183358 .

I got so muddy cycling down NCN1, some parts are just a mud track and one part is literally a farmers field. I'm so glad I have a decent outside tap and hose to give the bike a quick spray down.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I'm tired... just done another longest ride, over 31miles! My phone and/or Strava messed up and stopped exactly on 24miles  http://www.strava.com/activities/77129668 but this is the entire ride http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3183358 .
> 
> I got so muddy cycling down NCN1, some parts are just a mud track and one part is literally a farmers field. I'm so glad I have a decent outside tap and hose to give the bike a quick spray down.


Great ride! 31 miles including mud tracks and field edges...I'd wager you could make 40+ if you stayed on the road, for the same energy as that ride. Not that I'm suggesting you do, it Looks like a nice bit of countryside, any good sightings at the reservoir?


----------



## Biggler (24 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I'd wager you could make 40+ if you stayed on the road ... any good sightings at the reservoir?


 
I've already been thinking about getting a road bike, which I probably will do if I keep cycling up till next spring or so. But I do love taking my bike down tracks, not wet ones though, I think i'm spoilt with how good quality the Wynyard Woodland Park to Hurworth Burn Reservoir cycle route is.

No good sightings at the reservoir, last time I was there I saw hundreds of Geese. I did hear a lot of noisy sheep though!


----------



## Exile (24 Aug 2013)

Another day, another ride. This time I made it just under seven miles in just over three quarters of an hour (no precision here ). Not bad given I spent most of the ride in the lower gears working on my handling of the bike at slow speeds. 

Lots of traffic out today, but they all seemed to be considerate drivers. I think I gave more thank you waves today than in the last two weeks combined. Of particular note was a Stagecoach driver who stopped and let me come through a line of parked cars, and a driver of a grey BMW(!) who waited patiently behind me whilst I spun my way up a hill at about 5-7 mph.



AndyPeace said:


> It's well worth practising drinking on the move, you just need confidence which you will not get unless you try. Ideally you should not let yourself get to feeling thirsty, drinking sips as often as every 15mins. By doing this fatigue is lessened and it's better for your body. Some bottle cages are really stiff and awkward and when I first tried I had a bottle cage from Aldi. It held the bottle too tightly and it was hard to get the water bottle in and out. I swapped it for an old metal one, I had on an old bike that came off freecycle (where people post up junk for collection) That was much better. The best tip I can think of to mastering this skill, is look forward at where your going, not down at the bottle and trust your instincts to find and replace the bottle... it's all down to being confident. I practised this on very quiet wide country lanes. Having practised this I now happily drink, whilst travelling at 20+ mph but that comes with time on the bike, not overnight. Obviously check behind you before doing anything on a bike and practice at speeds that are comfortable to you.


 
I've been practicing finding, removing and replacing the bottle whilst stationary, just so I know where to reach. Must look a bit of an indecisive plonker sitting in traffic, grabbing my bottle, bringing it to the bars putting it back, then repeating the whole thing. Still, given a few weeks ago I couldn't take a hand off the bars to signal without heading straight for the kerb or oncoming lane, I'm sure in a with a little more time I'll be able to drink whilst on the move. Time to start doing circuits of the local park. I've not practiced my drinking there since I was 15


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> Another day, another ride. This time I made it just under seven miles in just over three quarters of an hour (no precision here ). Not bad given I spent most of the ride in the lower gears working on my handling of the bike at slow speeds.
> 
> Lots of traffic out today, but they all seemed to be *considerate drivers*. I think I gave more thank you waves today than in the last two weeks combined. Of particular note was a Stagecoach driver who stopped and let me come through a line of parked cars, and a driver of a grey BMW(!) who waited patiently behind me whilst I spun my way up a hill at about 5-7 mph.


Most are, just the odd one that spoils it.


----------



## DaveyM (24 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> I'm banging my head against the wall here.* It is 1.236 inches* wide and 7 feet 3 inches tall precisely.


 An unusual brick size, even standard stud walls aren't this thin...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

I am going out next week when my new helmet arrives. I think my first time on the main road is going to be embarrassing to say the least. Not to mention I will probably feel like i'm dying.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

Please go away and shut up. I don't want to talk to you lot anymore, your driving me mad.


----------



## Kies (24 Aug 2013)

Good luck to all the newbies, I will check on you from time to time, but it is time for me to leave this thread.
In my 14 months with a road bike - 
Completed a metric century
Completed an imperial century
Gone clipless
Fell clipless
Lost 2 stone in weight and kept it off
Made new friends
Rediscovered cycling after a 20 year sabbatical
Completed my first fnrttc which has been the pinnacle!

Aims: continue to ride, learn to service my bike and learn generally as I'm only just starting.

Good Luck newbies


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2013)

Good luck to you too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Good luck to all the newbies, I will check on you from time to time, but it is time for me to leave this thread.
> In my 14 months with a road bike -
> Completed a metric century
> Completed an imperial century
> ...


Still a newbie then 

Just a gentle spin tonight spot on 20 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/77228286


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still a newbie then
> 
> Just a gentle spin tonight spot on 20 miles.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/77228286


 
Did you do that wiggle around the cul-de-sac halfway round in anticipation of clocking up the extra tenth of a mile?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Did you do that wiggle around the cul-de-sac halfway round in anticipation of clocking up the extra tenth of a mile?


You got it.  got to be precise these days.


----------



## Exile (24 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Most are, just the odd one that spoils it.


 
I must've spent too long poking around the commuting forum, I was expecting close passes and left hooks out the wazoo. Although I like to think that my -ahem- "ample size" makes drivers give me a wide berth. After all, think of the damage I could do if I landed on their car


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still a newbie then
> 
> Just a gentle spin tonight spot on 20 miles.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/77228286


You too might end up like me and start enjoying the short gentle spins. 
Sitting here watching the morning light coming in. Looks a decent morning but still can't seem to get motivated to go any long distances. I think I might just take the hybrid and have one of these sit up and look at the scenery and not bother about speed mornings. Just going to set off and see how I feel once I get going. I ate far too much yesterday so should really try and burn some of it off.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Good luck to all the newbies, I will check on you from time to time, but it is time for me to leave this thread.
> In my 14 months with a road bike -
> Completed a metric century
> Completed an imperial century
> ...


What's an fnrttc?


----------



## RWright (25 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> What's an fnrttc?


 
I think that is a Friday night ride to the coast, I know they do them out of London but not sure about other places.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Aug 2013)

Don't know why my reply went In the quote. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Good luck to all the newbies, I will check on you from time to time, but it is time for me to leave this thread.
> In my 14 months with a road bike -
> Completed a metric century
> Completed an imperial century
> ...


 

You've done well there and good luck to you in the future.

Really there ought to be another thread for you to go to after this one but I don't think there is is there?

I know the subject does come up from time to time and I know it's not really a big deal but some of the riders on this thread are a zillion miles away from what I would think of as a Newbie. I do think it's very hard to define what one is though and we don't want silly rules but I occasionally wonder if it does hold some early doors Newbies back from posting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You too might end up like me and start enjoying the short gentle spins.
> Sitting here watching the morning light coming in. Looks a decent morning but still can't seem to get motivated to go any long distances. I think I might just take the hybrid and have one of these sit up and look at the scenery and not bother about speed mornings. Just going to set off and see how I feel once I get going. I ate far too much yesterday so should really try and burn some of it off.


I always prefer shorter ride Mo but a couple a day, I can have upto 5 or 6 rides with different intensities of work rate, but I only ride for my own fitness not to compete, it's nice to achieve times on strava that match others on more expensive bikes, but its not what it's about. I popped into my friends last night, the long way round it about 9 miles which I do in the 30-35min mark usually, the short way its about 2 1/2 miles, even the long way I reckon I am still as quick as catching a bus.

I think the bike likes the wet, it ran smoother than it's ever done. I changed the 24th cog on the cassette as it wasn't selecting well with the virtually unused one I put on the other day, with one from an unbranded make I got last year, works very well now. I will change it back when I change the chain.
The set up now is very close to a full double 52x40 and 13-28 (13-15-17-19-21-24-28) with a few gears less than a more modern 9-10sp, I have the advantage of dropping on to the 30th for climbs like Thursday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You've done well there and good luck to you in the future.
> 
> Really there ought to be another thread for you to go to after this one but I don't think there is is there?
> 
> I know the subject does come up from time to time and I know it's not really a big deal but some of the riders on this thread are a zillion miles away from what I would think of as a Newbie. I do think it's very hard to define what one is though and we don't want silly rules but I occasionally wonder if it does hold some early doors *Newbies back from posting*.


You maybe right but it has become as much a community as anything. The thing is with this thread we can for the most part show how difficult our first rides were, and in my case I can show improvements week by week and month by month and what sort or improvements to expect over time, and also share what we have learnt.
Someone can ask anything in this thread, that in some others, you sometimes get non to pleasant reply's.
But if you or anyone feels I now no longer fit the profile, I am quite happy to move on.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Aug 2013)

I have really come back to cycling twice
Cycled as a boy, then I came back from abroad, having had dysentery a bit skeletal, then weight ballooned then back ip. This (1980 ) was when I started work at the company I have just retired from. I was very unfit. The journey was only 2.2 miles, but it took a bit of getting used to and eventually did longer rides, e.g. down to Box Hill, etc, and took up birdwatching, used to cycle with all the gear, and take the bike to different parts of the country, Norfold, Dorset, Anglesey etc. 50 or 60 miles was the most I ever did.

I have always followed top road races, but Bradley and retirement gave a spur to start it up again.

Will try to fit in a 25 or so mile ride this week

Although I have been walking the dog (2-3 miles a day) I feel that cycling hsa again come to the rescue for my fitness


----------



## Reece (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You maybe right but it has become as much a community as anything. The thing is with this thread we can for the most part show how difficult our first rides were, and in my case I can show improvements week by week and month by month and what sort or improvements to expect over time, and also share what we have learnt.
> Someone can ask anything in this thread, that in some others, you sometimes get non to pleasant reply's.
> But if you or anyone feels I now no longer fit the profile, I am quite happy to move on.


Agree with this Nigel. 

The threads coming close to have been going for a year now. Definitely more of a community/group chat type thread. I'd like to think newbies are not worrying about posting and I don't think they are as we've had lots of new people over the months.


----------



## Reece (25 Aug 2013)

yesterday was my 2nd ride in the last 5 weeks (really been slacking). However was pleasantly surprised to have clocked 19.3mph avg over 67.5 miles. Although was feeling it at the end. 

This time next week I'll be on the tour of Britain store sportive, pro 100 route. Then the end of season for me box Hill sportive in October. 

Off to Leicester skyride with the family today.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2013)

Just back in from a lovely run. Absolutely beautiful morning here. 31.9 miles and, no guys that like figures (Nigel ) I didn't go round the block to round it up. 
It was meant to just be an easy day and I set out gently but when I looked and saw my average was only 13 point something I thought I'd better speed up a wee bit. Crept back up to 14 then hit a nice stretch of road and it was up a bit again. The competitive nature then kicked in and I thought, I wonder if I can average 15mph on the hybrid......and I can. 

Hope everyone else has nice runs today too, no matter whether they are short or long, flat or climbs. All good for our health and fitness.

....and re the comments about this thread, most of have come a long way but, like others, I now use the thread as a way to keep in touch with everyone who has made the same journey, and hopefully we will still be able to encourage newcomers who join in to make the same progress as we have. Some mornings I'm not sure if I would keep going if it wasn't for the encouragement and friendly rivalry in here.


----------



## Tenandra (25 Aug 2013)

I have completed my weekend rides 
Saturday
http://www.strava.com/activities/77049521

Sunday
http://www.strava.com/activities/77312733

I enjoyed the Sunday ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Tenandra said:


> I have completed my weekend rides
> Saturday
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77049521
> 
> ...


Thats the main thing, you also set a p.b which will improve over time. Well done.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Aug 2013)

So my first day off, free for a ride out, it's pouring down! Maybe later.

I think I will always be a newbie as far as this thread is concerned. I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> So my first day off, free for a ride out, it's pouring down! Maybe later.
> 
> I think I will always be a newbie as far as this thread is concerned. I'm not going anywhere!


Glad to hear it Brian. Wish I could send you some of my sun down there.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2013)

It's jusr nice to talk to someone who has been there and done it all before and who doesn't make you feel stupid.


----------



## stevey (25 Aug 2013)

Just a little run out this morning with the o/h

http://app.strava.com/activities/77348015

And the temp is definately dropping...  Not looking foward to winter


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Quick spin out as I have to go out again shortly.
http://www.strava.com/activities/77362714

No figures.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

stevey said:


> Just a little run out this morning with the o/h
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/77348015
> 
> And the temp is definately dropping...  Not looking foward to winter


Winters fine, it's mainly just ice you have to watch out for.


----------



## Biggler (25 Aug 2013)

I felt really slow today, maybe going out for another long (for me anyway) ride today was pushing it - http://www.strava.com/activities/77359367 

I'm still rubbish at going up hill (see the areas around Thorpe/Carlton/Redmarshal) but at least I didn't stop and push. I guess the more I keep at it the better I get, plus weight will drop and it'll be even easier


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quick spin out as I have to go out again shortly.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77362714
> 
> No figures.


Ha, ha...not yet. Will it be another 18.8 miles later to make your 41 miles for the challenge?


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> So my first day off, free for a ride out, it's pouring down! Maybe later.


 
Must be really random showers, caught me in Corpthorne but was lucky and got sheltered for some of it from tree cover. Sun is due to come out post tea time...and it should warm up plenty before then!


----------



## Creakyknee (25 Aug 2013)

First ride in three weeks, hopefully not too hectic at work from now on so i should start getting the miles in again.
Chose a few hills, got a puncture near the end, lovely day, great ride, felt good to be out. : )
http://www.strava.com/activities/77357640


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I felt really slow today, maybe going out for another long (for me anyway) ride today was pushing it - http://www.strava.com/activities/77359367
> 
> I'm still rubbish at going up hill (see the areas around Thorpe/Carlton/Redmarshal) but at least I didn't stop and push. *I guess the more I keep at it the better I get*, plus weight will drop and it'll be even easier


You will, just don't expect it to happen over night it doesn't, it's something that comes with time and miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You will, just don't expect it to happen over night it doesn't, it's something that comes with time and miles.


Yep.....second that. I was cycling for several months before I even plucked up the courage to start tackling some of them, but they almost become addictive after a while. I think it's the sense of achievement of just getting up them, no matter the pace, so keep it up, it will become easier eventually.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha...not yet. Will it be another 18.8 miles later to make your 41 miles for the challenge?


Funny that it's 8.8 miles to my mates and 1.2 to the shop and back (short way)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.....second that. I *was cycling for several months before I even plucked up the courage to start tackling some of them*, but they almost become addictive after a while. I think it's the sense of achievement of just getting up them, no matter the pace, so keep it up, it will become easier eventually.


Ditto


----------



## Creakyknee (25 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.....second that. I was cycling for several months before I even plucked up the courage to start tackling some of them, but they almost become addictive after a while. I think it's the sense of achievement of just getting up them, no matter the pace, so keep it up, it will become easier eventually.


 


Same here, and then your addiction grows and you start seeking out the nastier ones : )


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2013)

Creakyknee said:


> Same here, and then your addiction grows and you start seeking out the nastier ones : )


Yep. There is still a little stinker over in the next village that forced me to do a walk of shame so that is still on my to do list when I am feeling really up for it.


----------



## puffinbilly (25 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.....second that. I was cycling for several months before I even plucked up the courage to start tackling some of them, but they almost become addictive after a while. I think it's the sense of achievement of just getting up them, no matter the pace, so keep it up, it will become easier eventually.


 

Have to agree with you on that - if you've said that to me two months back I've have thought you a little strange - but as the fitness kicks in the hills become challenges. I've just been out to do a hill that defeated me, now conquered.
Now having a strange thing happen on rides - the bike seems to want to go round in cycles till it hits a nice round number.


----------



## Biggler (25 Aug 2013)

I dont think I'll get addicted to doing hills ! I hate them, I much prefer almost flats.

However, there's one hill on Blakeston Lane  that always gets me walking. It may not look like much but it gets me every time - http://www.strava.com/segments/946351. I'll get it one day and i'm sure I'll be in here letting everyone know I beat my nemesis.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Must be really random showers, caught me in Corpthorne but was lucky and got sheltered for some of it from tree cover. Sun is due to come out post tea time...and it should warm up plenty before then!


Lol, it's sunny here now only problem my wife has gone to work for the afternoon.

Maybe taking the boys to the park although they have both refused to ride there!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I dont think I'll get addicted to doing hills ! I hate them, I much prefer almost flats.
> 
> However, there's one hill on Blakeston Lane  that always gets me walking. It may not look like much but it gets me every time - http://www.strava.com/segments/946351. I'll get it one day and i'm sure I'll be in here letting everyone know I beat my nemesis.


Just riding on the flat is really hard work, especially if you have open fields and it's a little breezy, or if you live North of the boarder, in which case it just blows a gale.


----------



## Biggler (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just riding on the flat is really hard work, especially if you have open fields and it's a little breezy


 
Aye, I hate the wind too :P A nice route takes me near the coast and very flat/open marsh lands and it can get pretty windy. I'd still much prefer that than hills


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha...not yet. Will it be another 18.8 miles later to make your 41 miles for the challenge?


18.8 as request by Mo. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/77441886


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> Aye, I hate the wind too :P A nice route takes me near the coast and very flat/open marsh lands and it can get pretty windy. I'd still much prefer that than hills


The wind doesn't really bother me too much, just the frequency it been this year, the positive to a hill there is always an end to it. I really really used to hate hills when I started, loathed them did everything I could to avoid them, then I had got up to avg of mid to high 14's with a decent cadence mid 80's, but I still hated hills, so over the end of last year and the winter, I climbed what I could really low gears, so i could get up, got stronger and fitter, and there isn't anything around here thats a problem any more, it not hilly but there are a couple of nice short climbs, one it took me nearly 6 months to have the courage to do, but I was determined to do it before the year was out.
http://app.strava.com/activities/67240206#1486045149


----------



## Stonechat (25 Aug 2013)

I was never that good on hills when I was younger but could sort of ride over the smaller hills. I tried to ride up every hill and never walk. Ther was one hill always defeated me, Pewley Down in Guildford, can't remember the road name. Now with a little fitness coming back it's the hills that are lagging


----------



## eevvee (25 Aug 2013)

Friday night
http://www.strava.com/activities/76962471

Sunday morning
http://www.strava.com/activities/77379992

Sunday's ride - the last climbing section was painful, I had the opportunity at the 30 mile mark of taking a different course and completing 40 rather than 50, and my aching body tells me I should have taken it. A lesson learnt but .....likely to be ignored in the future. A pity as the conditions were good, cloudy so not too warm, and the wind hardly noticeable for most of the route.

As others have posted you get used to the hills and in a masochistic way go looking for them, but today I was well beaten.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

eevvee said:


> Friday night
> http://www.strava.com/activities/76962471
> 
> Sunday morning
> ...


I dont think you ever get used to really tough ones, just ways of combating them, but then I can re gear my bike so I know I have a chance on any I do, it really is a matter of repeating and repeating those you can, and when those become easier, tackle more adventurous ones.


----------



## Reece (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont think you ever get used to really tough ones, just ways of combating them, but then I can re gear my bike so I know I have a chance on any I do, it really is a matter of repeating and repeating those you can, and when those become easier, tackle more adventurous ones.


I've found tough climbs never get easier, you just recover faster at the top of them. Maybe a bit quicker up them though to.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2013)

I wish I didn't livd in such a hilly area.


----------



## Tolvar (25 Aug 2013)

Only had the bike 3 weeks but feel good about the trip today.


http://app.strava.com/activities/77398945


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2013)

"_*Just riding on the flat is really hard work, especially if you have open fields and it's a little breezy*_"

Fantastic quote Nigel its on my signature now


----------



## BAtoo (25 Aug 2013)

Well, my longest ride since I started recently.. 21.4 miles, slow average of 12.5 as I met up with GF for the last (sedate) 6 miles....

And I had a puncture on my new (puncture resistant) tyres.............

Felt good at the end and probably could have kept going for a bit more.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Well, my longest ride since I started recently.. 21.4 miles, slow average of 12.5 as I met up with GF for the last (sedate) 6 miles....
> 
> And I had a puncture on my new (puncture resistant) tyres.............
> 
> Felt good at the end and probably could have kept going for a bit more.


 

Slow - wash your mouth out thats a good pace


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You maybe right but it has become as much a community as anything. The thing is with this thread we can for the most part show how difficult our first rides were, and in my case I can show improvements week by week and month by month and what sort or improvements to expect over time, and also share what we have learnt.
> Someone can ask anything in this thread, that in some others, you sometimes get non to pleasant reply's.
> *But if you or anyone feels I now no longer fit the profile, I am quite happy to move on.*


 
No, don't do that - I like your graphs too much.

Was only thinking out loud - not aimed at you.

It's the best thread on here by a country mile imo. All I said was it may be a little intimidating for some.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2013)

Got out for short ride 11.99 miles at 15.48 mph av'.

Going for a longer ride in the morning.

Bit of a slack month for me - been away for 2x4 day breaks + several days of bad weather = only 5 rides. 

Also when I was away (B&B's) I ate some of the biscuits on the tea tray and I am hacked off with myself as I have eaten none for about 4 months prior. Big weakness of mine - biccies and choccie. Not eaten any of the latter though for the same period of time.

Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No, don't do that - I like your graphs too much.
> 
> Was only thinking out loud - not aimed at you.
> 
> It's the best thread on here by a country mile imo. All I said was it may be a little intimidating for some.


 

+1 PLEASE DON'T STOP THIS THREAD i learn more on this thread than any other.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> +1 PLEASE DON'T STOP THIS THREAD i learn more on this thread than any other.


There wasn't a mention of stopping it, just that some newbies may find some of the mileages intimidating


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There wasn't a mention of stopping it, just that some newbies may find some of the mileages intimidating


 

No, i must admit i am convinced you are a mathematician and it takes me a while to go through them but i get there. I have to agree this thread is a great community that you can ask anything in and you won't be pfuffed away as on some. I learn loads on here and it's great to hear how people are getting on, highs and lows.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2013)

And so precise.


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Aug 2013)

I've been doing a little circuit of just under 11 miles most days. Since I got the Bryton 20 computer, I've been tracking average speed, except when I went out with my wife, on her hybrid, didn't bother then, but suffice to say, it took around one and a half hours instead of my usual 35 minutes, though we did stop at a pub for a quick glass of water!

But my average speed seems to be around 18, which I'm guessing is pretty good, it's not massively hilly, altitude gain according to Bryton is around 310 feet. 

Took my son out with me on Friday, he's ten, I just bought him a small Triban 3, I was amazed at his speed, we averaged nearly 15.5, and he seemed fine downhill even at 30+ mph! A little scary though, I was holding him back, seemed a little full on for a first ride at that age! Anybody got any advice on riding with kids?


----------



## RWright (25 Aug 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> I've been doing a little circuit of just under 11 miles most days. Since I got the Bryton 20 computer, I've been tracking average speed, except when I went out with my wife, on her hybrid, didn't bother then, but suffice to say, it took around one and a half hours instead of my usual 35 minutes, though we did stop at a pub for a quick glass of water!
> 
> But my average speed seems to be around 18, which I'm guessing is pretty good, it's not massively hilly, altitude gain according to Bryton is around 310 feet.
> 
> Took my son out with me on Friday, he's ten, I just bought him a small Triban 3, I was amazed at his speed, we averaged nearly 15.5, and he seemed fine downhill even at 30+ mph! A little scary though, I was holding him back, seemed a little full on for a first ride at that age! Anybody got any advice on riding with kids?


 
18 is a good speed to me, I have only managed it on one occasion for that distance and it was on one of my flattest routes. Nice to hear that your son is keeping up with you pretty well but I only ride by myself and can't offer any advice. I am sure someone will probably come along here but there is also a family section, they are often times discussing riding with their kids. I don't ride with kids because they are too fast for me to keep up with.


----------



## Exile (26 Aug 2013)

13.8 miles today, because I well and truly hit one heck of a wall at 13 miles and luckily managed to free-wheel most of the way home. I guess two fried eggs on toast doesn't quite cut it for a pre-ride meal. From now on I'll be taking some little nibbles out with me to keep the energy up. Other than that, it was a good ride, nice mix of quiet side streets, parks and major roads. Surprised to see my average speed is about the same even though today felt like a much more leisurely pace.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> And so precise.


It was @Mo1959's fault the 18.8 miles.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> 13.8 miles today, because I well and truly hit one heck of a wall at 13 miles and luckily managed to free-wheel most of the way home. I guess two fried eggs on toast doesn't quite cut it for a pre-ride meal. From now on I'll be taking some little nibbles out with me to keep the energy up. Other than that, it was a good ride, nice mix of quiet side streets, parks and major roads. Surprised to see my average speed is about the same even though today felt like a much more leisurely pace.


 

Keep at it! It's strange how it feels more leisurely but then when you check your time it is quicker!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> I've found tough climbs never get easier, you just recover faster at the top of them. Maybe a bit quicker up them though to.


This is true, or when the incline eases off a little.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> 13.8 miles today, because I well and truly hit one heck of a wall at 13 miles and luckily managed to free-wheel most of the way home. I guess* two fried eggs* on toast doesn't quite cut it for a pre-ride meal. From now on I'll be taking some little nibbles out with me to keep the energy up. Other than that, it was a good ride, nice mix of quiet side streets, parks and major roads. Surprised to see my average speed is about the same even though today felt like a much more leisurely pace.


Maybe not, but at least you burnt them off. I mentioned this some time back, "you know your improving when you think you are going slow, but when you look at your speed you are going much faster than you think"


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was @Mo1959's fault the 18.8 miles.


Ha, ha. Just did 24.7 miles this morning. A real thick pea souper. The kind that makes you nearly as wet as if it was raining. Just took the hybrid again so I could sit up more. Front and rear lights on and kept an extra special eye and ear out for the cars. I couldn't believe it that there were a few with no lights on. At one point a silver/grey car overtook me and within a hundred yards he just blended into the fog without any lights on. Crazy.


----------



## philinmerthyr (26 Aug 2013)

I clocked up my 3,000th mile yesterday. I started on 22nd September. In that time I've done 140 rides. Looking forward to the next 3,000. 

It's easy when you ride in places like this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Just did 24.7 miles this morning. A real thick pea souper. The kind that makes you nearly as wet as if it was raining. Just took the hybrid again so I could sit up more. Front and rear lights on and kept an extra special eye and ear out for the cars. I couldn't believe it that there were a few with no lights on. At one point a silver/grey car overtook me and within a hundred yards he just blended into the fog without any lights on. Crazy.


People don't realise how helpful lights are in fog in the daylight, however, a lot use rear fog lights unnecessarily, and also having 2 bright rear fog lights in close proximity to brake lights makes it dangerous (I know there is a legal distance they should be, but they are so bright as to overpower the brake lights, I also know almost all modern vehicles have a centre brake light, but these can fail).
A lot of cyclists don't seem to use lights in adverse condition in the day either, I think I can count on one hand the number I have seen that have, in the last year or so.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Maybe not, but at least you burnt them off. I mentioned this some time back, "you know your improving when you think you are going slow, but when you look at your speed you are going much faster than you think"


Had a few moments like that, usually imagine there must be a following wind


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Had a few moments like that, usually imagine there must be a following wind


Sometimes, but sometimes it's into a wind and up a small incline, it's the wind and incline that helped in my case to think I was going about 12-13, when I was doing 17mph.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

Went and did Beacon Hill again today, decided to build it into a metric century, I put it in at about 40 miles into the ride, so by the time I got there I was a bit tired and struggled up it!

Was very surprised when I got home to see that I had set PRs on it. I think it helped that I chased down two fellas who were a fair way up it when I started. When I caught them and breathlessly said how knackering it was, one of them pointed to his mate and said he wanted to go do it again!

http://www.strava.com/activities/77603259


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I clocked up my 3,000th mile yesterday. I started on 22nd September. In that time I've done 140 rides. Looking forward to the next 3,000.
> 
> It's easy when you ride in places like this
> View attachment 28340


 
Nice view, nice riding and nice bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Just did 24.7 miles this morning. A real thick pea souper. The kind that makes you nearly as wet as if it was raining. Just took the hybrid again so I could sit up more. Front and rear lights on and kept an extra special eye and ear out for the cars. I couldn't believe it that there were a few with no lights on. At one point a silver/grey car overtook me and within a hundred yards he just blended into the fog without any lights on. Crazy.


 
Lovely weather here in Leicester, a bit of a breeze, warm but cloudy, perfect cycling weather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> 13.8 miles today, because I well and truly hit one heck of a wall at 13 miles and luckily managed to free-wheel most of the way home. I guess two fried eggs on toast doesn't quite cut it for a pre-ride meal. From now on I'll be taking some little nibbles out with me to keep the energy up. Other than that, it was a good ride, nice mix of quiet side streets, parks and major roads. Surprised to see my average speed is about the same even though today felt like a much more leisurely pace.


 
Jelly babies, flap jacks, things like that are great as they are small but give you a good energy boost. Plenty of fluid helps as well. 14 miles is still a good distance


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

19.27 miles @ 15.11 mph av' inc' 1.3 miles on a rough green lane.

Got out early (for me) as there is a big yellow thing in the sky today which is making it hot out there.

Safe rides all - keep those hydration levels up!


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> I clocked up my 3,000th mile yesterday. I started on 22nd September. In that time I've done 140 rides. Looking forward to the next 3,000.
> 
> It's easy when you ride in places like this
> View attachment 28340


 
And over 21 miles per ride is good


----------



## Biggler (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I mentioned this some time back, "you know your improving when you think you are going slow, but when you look at your speed you are going much faster than you think"


 
I was planning on stopping in but I couldn't sit doing nothing in the house. So this happened - http://www.strava.com/activities/77624815 . I was planning on doing 20+ mile but by 6mile I was starting to feel really knackered and going slow, so I bailed and came home. However, my Strava speed says 12.2mph. Which is pretty close to my quickest 13mph ride.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I was planning on stopping in but I couldn't sit doing nothing in the house. So this happened - http://www.strava.com/activities/77624815 . I was planning on doing 20+ mile but by 6mile I was starting to feel really knackered and going slow, so I bailed and came home. However, my Strava speed says 12.2mph. Which is pretty close to my quickest 13mph ride.


 
Strava's calculation of your power in Watts is high at 177W


----------



## Uncle_Fluffy (26 Aug 2013)

Did my first longish ride yesterday, managed 31.5 miles which added 10 miles to my previous best 

Stopped at the 'Eureka' cafe for a 'Snickers' and coffee. I was slightly embarrassed to have the only hybrid parked up there, but it does what I need at the moment.

On the ride I learnt that head winds are sheer murder. The second half of the ride was into a 14 mph headwind so by mile 20 my legs were like jelly and I found myself having to use the smallest chain ring up some slopes.

The biggest surprise was that my average speed was 14.5 mph, which considering I was down to 6 mph up one long slope is pretty amazing.

Today, there is no pain in my legs, but walking up stairs i can feel the tiredness in them so I'll probably stay off the bike today...

...or not


----------



## spooks (26 Aug 2013)

Ventured out onto dartmoor this morning. The first half of the ride is fine but the second half is torturous for someone who only cycles in Hampshire/the new forest. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/77634749


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Ventured out onto dartmoor this morning. The first half of the ride is fine but the second half is torturous for someone who only cycles in Hampshire/the new forest.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77634749


 







A normal like isn't enough for a ride like that


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

Uncle_Fluffy said:


> Did my first longish ride yesterday, managed 31.5 miles which added 10 miles to my previous best
> 
> Stopped at the 'Eureka' cafe for a 'Snickers' and coffee. I was slightly embarrassed to have the only hybrid parked up there, but it does what I need at the moment.
> 
> ...


 

Probably best to stay off - good ride btw.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2013)

HHaving none over the BH did a short spin today
Did 9.44 miles @ 12.2 mph which is good as it is bank holiday and lots of people on the towpath, and the surface is very poor on some of surfaces
http://www.strava.com/activities/77655584


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Aug 2013)

Finally made it out this afternoon. 10.87 miles with a 16 avg hit the Offenham hill again as I was chasing a few Strava sections. I seem to have switched the phone off though  so no recording!
TBH it did hurt a bit as I haven't been out for two weeks  I did break my top speed past the prison though at 31.4 mph.

Consoling myself with OH's homemade scones re; Strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Uncle_Fluffy said:


> Did my first longish ride yesterday, managed 31.5 miles which added 10 miles to my previous best
> 
> Stopped at the 'Eureka' cafe for a 'Snickers' and coffee. I was slightly embarrassed to have the only hybrid parked up there, but it does what I need at the moment.
> 
> ...


Well done 50Km's metric half century. It doesn't matter what you ride, and neither does it matter using the small chain ring, many people don't thinking it's the wrong thing to do, but if its easier to spin on the small chain ring use it, all the gears are there to be used. Winds will slow you down, just learn to accept that dont over work into them just spin nice and steady and you will get through it without feeling to tired, try and keep a low profile, I know not so easy on a hybrid.
And


----------



## stevey (26 Aug 2013)

Will go out later, just been for a walk with the o/h only a short 3 miles

Probably try this again see if i can beat my time
http://app.strava.com/segments/1140061


----------



## john-boy (26 Aug 2013)

well just done my first 50km for over 12 months with an average speed of 16.1mph which i am shocked by. Here is the map of my ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/77647531


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Well I have covered my first 1,000 mile month, with 1,104 in the last 30 days with 29 days riding in one form or another. avg speed down a little, but at 44,500 ft for the month more than any other, but really due to the extra distance more than more climbing.
I did 31.1miles @ 17.13mph I only had one 5Km lap under 16mph and that was on the section that had the longest climb, I also got 16pb's, which to be honest even though my avg was higher than of late I didn't expect so many p.b's.
Which just goes to show you can never tell.
I likes this one because I finally beat one guy that is always beating me 
http://www.strava.com/activities/77656889#1561013298

http://www.strava.com/activities/77656889#


----------



## stevey (26 Aug 2013)

Well this is news to me its just around the corner and judging by the % i am never doing this one  

Edit didn't work the hill in question had a % of 808%

Oh and it climbed over 5000ft in one go!!


----------



## Joffey (26 Aug 2013)

Just passed 500 miles since taking up cycling again, thought I'd share my ride today. Feeling fitter every time I get on the bike.

https://www.strava.com/activities/77637898

Got a 60 mile sportive on Sunday, will be my longest ride yet and I can't wait!!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Ventured out onto dartmoor this morning. The first half of the ride is fine but the second half is torturous for someone who only cycles in Hampshire/the new forest.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77634749


Oooft, that looks like a tough route. Well done.


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Aug 2013)

I seemed to spend most of my ride today on the brakes & ringing the bell as it would appear that when people become tourists they forget that have to look before crossing the road!  I think I prefer it when is just me, the cows & the ponies in the forest but hey-ho it was a nice day for a 30 mile dodgem ride!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/77669217


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Ventured out onto dartmoor this morning. The first half of the ride is fine but the second half is torturous for someone who only cycles in Hampshire/the new forest.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77634749


 
I used to go to Dartmoor on holiday and have driven some of those roads. I wouldn't mind going back but with a bike but my legs can still picture the hills and are telling my brain otherwise.

Anyway, a big for that ride.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> I seemed to spend most of my ride today on the brakes & ringing the bell as it would appear that when people become tourists they forget that have to look before crossing the road!  I think I prefer it when is just me, the cows & the ponies in the forest but hey-ho it was a nice day for a 30 mile dodgem ride!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77669217


 
Made the mistake once of going to New Forest on a Bank Hol (in a car) I gave up and went elsewhere


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959
So much for my maths being spot on fell short of going over 5,700 for the year by 0.33 miles, and for some reason strava is a mile less.


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2013)

After it rained all day Saturday and being out yesterday, I got a ride in this morning. Planned a 70k with two assents of Box Hill (it's addictive) but the person I sit next to at work said something on Friday. Apart from saying I should go and see a doctor to get my head checked for wanting to ride up Box Hill twice, he said "Why don't you do it three times" as a joke. I didn't say anything, but I just thought I would see how I was during the second assent and go from there.

When I got there, I took the first easy knowing I was doing this at least twice. Fell good and made my way back down again. Second assent seemed to go quicker than the first and as I legs felt Ok, and thought that one more loop would also give me 50 miles I went for the third. For this one I paced myself against someone else but dropped back near the top as I felt I was taking advantage to much but by now my legs were aching. Then I just had to get home.

The descent down Pebble Hill Road was fun, NOT. I could see the car in front braking near the bottom and so guessed the level crossing was down. While slowing down, trying to unclip and change into the small ring to get going again, my chain came off as I somehow peddled backwards slightly after I changed down at the front but before it had dropped into the small ring. The the traffic started coming the other way almost straight away and cars were going past me while I was trying to get my chain back on. So I was stranded on the side of a banked road with cars coming quite fast round a bend. I did think of freewheeling further down, but as the chain was being held on by just the pedal, I didn't know what would have happened. Anyway, I got it on and it was just really waiting for a gap to get going again that was the cheek clenching part.

However, climbing Box Hill three times really took it out of my legs and the last bit home was a struggle. It was getting to the point of freewheeling down 0.0000000000001% gradients because my legs were burning like anything.

Although looking on the bright side, I was quicker than the last time I did 80k+ 

http://www.strava.com/activities/77668820


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I have covered my first 1,000 mile month, with 1,104 in the last 30 days with 29 days riding in one form or another. avg speed down a little, but at 44,500 ft for the month more than any other, but really due to the extra distance more than more climbing.
> I did 31.1miles @ 17.13mph I only had one 5Km lap under 16mph and that was on the section that had the longest climb, I also got 16pb's, which to be honest even though my avg was higher than of late I didn't expect so many p.b's.
> Which just goes to show you can never tell.
> I likes this one because I finally beat one guy that is always beating me
> ...


 

Great going there - your months mileage is just ahead of my YTD!  17.13 over 31.1 is v.good too.

I was going up a long (easy) hill this morning at just over 14mph feeling chuffed when a friendly guy on a Cervelo caught up with me, had a short chat and then just took off - lord knows the speed he shot off at but he was _very_ fast! One of those tall skinny guys with enormous leg muscles - the polar opposite of me - lol!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> After it rained all day Saturday and being out yesterday, I got a ride in this morning. Planned a 70k with two assents of Box Hill (it's addictive) but the person I sit next to at work said something on Friday. Apart from saying I should go and see a doctor to get my head checked for wanting to ride up Box Hill twice, he said "Why don't you do it three times" as a joke. I didn't say anything, but I just thought I would see how I was during the second assent and go from there.
> 
> When I got there, I took the first easy knowing I was doing this at least twice. Fell good and made my way back down again. Second assent seemed to go quicker than the first and as I legs felt Ok, and thought that one more loop would also give me 50 miles I went for the third. For this one I paced myself against someone else but dropped back near the top as I felt I was taking advantage to much but by now my legs were aching. Then I just had to get home.
> 
> ...


 

Exciting stuff! At least you weren't stranded on the crossing with a train bearing down on you!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

@sleaver
I have had a look to see anything close to Box hill I have done, nothing quite matches it, but a couple are close, and to do it three times is quite a feat.
This isn't the distance or elevation, but the closest I have done in recent weeks.
http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Great going there - *your months mileage is just ahead of my YTD*!  17.13 over 31.1 is v.good too.
> 
> I was going up a long (easy) *hill this morning at just over 14mph feeling chuffed when a friendly guy on a Cervelo caught up with me*, had a short chat and then just took off - lord knows the speed he shot off at but he was _very_ fast! One of those tall skinny guys with enormous leg muscles - the polar opposite of me - lol!


Happens to me on hills too .
I really don't know what to say to this, time i guess is the biggest factor, in my life I don't have much else to do, if i am allowed to work again it will change, but I have built up a core fitness, that should enable me to do much, both in the work environment and cycling, besides I can never catch @Supersuperleeds
Doesn't happen often.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

@sleaver
I know what you mean about just making it home, though on that occasion I was setting p.b's towards the end, must be something about when you get working you just seem to be able to do.


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Although it's the only big hill I have got experience of, it's not to difficult because it's a constant gradient so if you get in a rhythm it's Ok. I probably didn't need to do it the third time, I could have extended the ride at the end for 50 miles but once I hard started it the third time, I was kind of committed.

What got me was the temperature suddenly warmed up. I had a base layer on because it was quite cold when I left the house, but then when it got warmer I started to suffer a bit plus with my legs aching the journey home was quite tough. In hindsight I should have taken it off, but at the time, I thought it would be easier to leave it on as it was a base layer rather than a top over a cycling jersey.


----------



## sleaver (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @sleaver
> I know what you mean about just making it home, though on that occasion I was setting p.b's towards the end, must be something about when you get working you just seem to be able to do.


 
I did set one PB which I have no idea how I did it and towards the end, the speed my my Garmin compared to how my legs went were at different ends of the scale 

Edit - Even got a PB on a segment that normally kills my legs when they are feeling fresh let along when they just want to get home.


----------



## Biggler (26 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Strava's calculation of your power in Watts is high at 177W


 
I'm carrying a fair bit of extra weight but my legs are quite muscly, it would need a fair bit of wattage to carry me along  Hopefully as the weight drops i'll pick up some extra speed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Happens to me on hills too .
> I really don't know what to say to this, time i guess is the biggest factor, in my life I don't have much else to do, if i am allowed to work again it will change, but I have built up a core fitness, that should enable me to do much, both in the work environment and cycling, besides I can never catch @Supersuperleeds
> Doesn't happen often.


 
Your mileage is fantastic and you shouldn't worry about catching a cycling God like me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> I'm carrying a fair bit of extra weight but my legs are quite muscly, it would need a fair bit of wattage to carry me along  Hopefully as the weight drops i'll pick up some extra speed.


 
The extra weight is great for going down hill though, that is what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> After it rained all day Saturday and being out yesterday, I got a ride in this morning. Planned a 70k with two assents of Box Hill (it's addictive) but the person I sit next to at work said something on Friday. Apart from saying I should go and see a doctor to get my head checked for wanting to ride up Box Hill twice, he said "Why don't you do it three times" as a joke. I didn't say anything, but I just thought I would see how I was during the second assent and go from there.
> 
> When I got there, I took the first easy knowing I was doing this at least twice. Fell good and made my way back down again. Second assent seemed to go quicker than the first and as I legs felt Ok, and thought that one more loop would also give me 50 miles I went for the third. For this one I paced myself against someone else but dropped back near the top as I felt I was taking advantage to much but by now my legs were aching. Then I just had to get home.
> 
> ...


 
3 times, you should be locked up. I did one ride up Beacon Hill which is a pimple compared to Box Hill and I was shattered, I think if I had had to do a second, never mind a third, I would have just sat at the side of the road and cried for my mother.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

sleaver said:


> @Nigelnaturist Although it's the only big hill I have got experience of, it's not to difficult because it's a constant gradient so if you get in a rhythm it's Ok. I probably didn't need to do it the third time, I could have extended the ride at the end for 50 miles but once I hard started it the third time, I was kind of committed.
> 
> What got me was the temperature suddenly warmed up. I had a base layer on because it was quite cold when I left the house, but then when it got warmer I started to suffer a bit plus with my legs aching the journey home was quite tough. In hindsight I should have taken it off, but at the time, I thought it would be easier to leave it on as it was a base layer rather than a top over a cycling jersey.
> 
> View attachment 28396


I was only trying to compare because I have heard so much of it, understand what you mean about constant grade and a rhythm this is the only Cat3 I have done but it was easy compared with this Storrs Hill.
I usually wear a base layer, only once took it off, and felt naked, which is a bit odd really.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 3 times, you should be locked up. I did one ride up Beacon Hill which is a pimple compared to Box Hill and I was shattered, I think if I had had to do a second, never mind a third, I would have just sat at the side of the road and cried for my mother.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your mileage is fantastic and you shouldn't worry about catching a cycling God like me


In my dreams, I did think I might this month, 
and blame @Mo1959 for this because I was 0.33 miles off a target I went out to do it, what started as a simple 5 mile spin ended up 12.72 miles ' 15.1mph. did some one say the other day I have O.C.D.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your mileage is fantastic and you shouldn't worry about catching a cycling God like me


........of course, if I wasn't having a rest you would both be working much harder to stay in the lead.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> ........of course, if I wasn't having a rest you would both be working much harder to stay in the lead.


 
That is so true


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2013)

Went up Box Hill in the 80's. Building up strength before I do it again.


----------



## eevvee (26 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Ventured out onto dartmoor this morning. The first half of the ride is fine but the second half is torturous for someone who only cycles in Hampshire/the new forest.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77634749



Excellent climbing .... Very impressive, well done...my legs ache just thinking about trying anything similar


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That is so true


Mo would really whip us into shape, just as well it's not the 19th century prison service Mo worked in. 
I set another 3 p.b's this one I am pleased with since i have never done it before and got a 10 out of 23
Brownie Hut Hill
Willow Park loop. and whilst I am the only to have done this so far this was the last half mile or so I did today and set a p.b.
I forgot the actual ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/77749434


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

@spooks
I would have thought it might have got easier after the first peak, I know you still had climbing to do but the hardest bit had been done, great effort what with all those p.b's you should be pretty chuffed.


----------



## stevey (26 Aug 2013)

Just done this little ride with o/h, impressed that she done the last hill (first attempt )

And i am pleased with my fitness as i managed to stay on the big ring all the way up it, got to the top in fine form (if i say so myself )

http://app.strava.com/activities/77753324


----------



## spooks (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @spooks
> I would have thought it might have got easier after the first peak, I know you still had climbing to do but the hardest bit had been done, great effort what with all those p.b's you should be pretty chuffed.


 
Yeah I'm really happy with the ride. There was a guy who passed me on the valley floor and pulled away up that first huge climb but then at the half way up he stopped for a break and I overtook him and made it to the top first. THat first climb just seems to go on for ever. It's in the trees and you can't see at all how much is left so it's a case of just keep grinding on and you'll get there eventually! It's not the steepest climb on the ride though. There's one bit that defeats me every single time. I made it halfway up today though which is more than I've managed before so I'm still ok with that. The very last descent isn't half as nice as you expect it to be after all that uphill stuff. It's long and steep and there's ponies and sheep and cows and tourists and cars doing silly things all the way down, especially on a bank holiday!!


----------



## flatflr (26 Aug 2013)

Clicked over to one year of cycling for me. In that time I've clocked up 1917 miles, have gone from thinking 10 miles was an adventure to doing a relaxed 35 mile cruise today. Longest ride was a 82 mile sportive, and have done a few metric centuries. Can now climb hills non stop that a year ago I would have stopped two or three times on. Need to start looking at some new clothes as I've lost some fat (wasn't fat to start with but have trimmed down well) and general fitness has improved loads


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> Clicked over to one year of cycling for me. In that time I've clocked up 1917 miles, have gone from thinking 10 miles was an adventure to doing a relaxed 35 mile cruise today. Longest ride was a 82 mile sportive, and have done a few metric centuries. Can now climb hills non stop that a year ago I would have stopped two or three times on. Need to start looking at some new clothes as I've lost some fat (wasn't fat to start with but have trimmed down well) and general fitness has improved loads


Really well done. Glad you posted as I just had a sudden thought that it must be about a year for me too and it was actually the 21st so thanks for making me look. 

You have gone further than me with your 82 mile sportive. Must try and give one a bash next year.

Keep up the good work and hopefully we will be back same time next year quoting even more achievements. 
This was my first recorded ride last year. http://app.strava.com/activities/19223965
and so happened I did the same ride this afternoon http://app.strava.com/activities/77677363

Very satisfying to look at the improvement.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> Yeah I'm really happy with the ride. There was a guy who passed me on the valley floor and pulled away up that first huge climb but then at the half way up he stopped for a break and I overtook him and made it to the top first. THat first climb just seems to go on for ever. It's in the trees and you can't see at all how much is left so it's a case of just keep grinding on and you'll get there eventually! It's not the steepest climb on the ride though. *There's one bit that defeats me every single time*. I made it halfway up today though which is more than I've managed before so I'm still ok with that. The very last descent isn't half as nice as you expect it to be after all that uphill stuff. It's long and steep and there's ponies and sheep and cows and tourists and cars doing silly things all the way down, especially on a bank holiday!!


I saw it, I would rearrange my gearing, but I have OCD  according to the O.H. and others


----------



## electric eel (26 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> Clicked over to one year of cycling for me. In that time I've clocked up 1917 miles, have gone from thinking 10 miles was an adventure to doing a relaxed 35 mile cruise today. Longest ride was a 82 mile sportive, and have done a few metric centuries. Can now climb hills non stop that a year ago I would have stopped two or three times on. Need to start looking at some new clothes as I've lost some fat (wasn't fat to start with but have trimmed down well) and general fitness has improved loads


 


well done. hopefully im still cycling one year from now. done 20k again tonite. pleased enough with that tbh. problem is gonnab when the darker nights come in. can see me only getting out at the weekends. but im hardly alone in that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> Clicked over to one year of cycling for me. In that time I've clocked up 1917 miles, have gone from thinking 10 miles was an adventure to doing a relaxed 35 mile cruise today. Longest ride was a 82 mile sportive, and have done a few metric centuries. *Can now climb hills non stop that a year ago I would have stopped two or three times on*. Need to start looking at some new clothes as I've lost some fat (wasn't fat to start with but have trimmed down well) and general fitness has improved loads


I had to stop on 10 mile flattish run 2 or 3 times.
Ditto, what fitted at the start of summer doesn't now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> Clicked over to one year of cycling for me. In that time I've clocked up 1917 miles, have gone from thinking 10 miles was an adventure to doing a relaxed 35 mile cruise today. Longest ride was a 82 mile sportive, and have done a few metric centuries. Can now climb hills non stop that a year ago I would have stopped two or three times on. Need to start looking at some new clothes as I've lost some fat (wasn't fat to start with but have trimmed down well) and general fitness has improved loads


Like Mo said really well done, I have never done more than about 50 miles in one ride (there's accuracy for you @Mo1959 ) but did do 2 50 ish in one day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Really well done. Glad you posted as I just had a sudden thought that it must be about a year for me too and it was actually the 21st so thanks for making me look.
> 
> You have gone further than me with your 82 mile sportive. Must try and give one a bash next year.
> 
> ...


Well look at your improvements
16.6 today 12.1 a year ago whats that a 37.1900826446280991% increase 
and whats more it was your 2nd ride today.


----------



## spooks (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I saw it, I would rearrange my gearing, but I have OCD  according to the O.H. and others


I think I could get up it if it was at the start of the ride. I've already got the biggest range cassette that I can without changing the rear mech and it does mostly get me up the hills. Next time I go back there I will get up it!! Or maybe I'll try going up Haytor next time (the descent at the end) and then it's mostly downhill after that.


----------



## flatflr (26 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Like Mo said really well done, I have never done more than about 50 miles in one ride (there's accuracy for you @Mo1959 ) but did do 2 50 ish in one day.


 
Thanks, believe me I wish it had been about 60 miles as it was so hot, but great to know that I can do it.

Plans are to keep racking the miles up and a tri and a MTB Sportive later in the year, then JOGLE and thinking about a coast to coast next year


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

electric eel said:


> well done. hopefully im still cycling one year from now. done 20k again tonite. pleased enough with that tbh. problem is gonnab when the darker nights come in. can see me only getting out at the weekends. but im hardly alone in that.


Get a decent light. Nights nor winter are a barrier, I did 410.72 miles in Jan and 500 + since, ok I have the time, but a lot was in the dark and snow. In fact I remember one long ring in the freezing cold air, and it was so enthralling. Shame about my performance at the time, but I was cold.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

flatflr said:


> Clicked over to one year of cycling for me. In that time I've clocked up 1917 miles, have gone from thinking 10 miles was an adventure to doing a relaxed 35 mile cruise today. Longest ride was a 82 mile sportive, and have done a few metric centuries. Can now climb hills non stop that a year ago I would have stopped two or three times on. Need to start looking at some new clothes as I've lost some fat (wasn't fat to start with but have trimmed down well) and general fitness has improved loads


 

Brilliant! Have a good & safe second year!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Aug 2013)

spooks said:


> I think I could get up it if it was at the start of the ride. I've already got the biggest range cassette that I can without changing the rear mech and it does mostly get me up the hills. Next time I go back there I will get up it!! Or maybe I'll try going up Haytor next time (the descent at the end) and then it's mostly downhill after that.


Change the rear mech, I did, though the poor thing deservers retirement. It wasn't designed for the purpose I put it to.
But then I have never been conventional.


----------



## TheLegend (26 Aug 2013)

Hi guys, I started cycling a month ago, My first ride was 7 miles and when i got home i could barely walk.
The next day i done 11 miles then 21 miles the day after. was working for a week then the following week I done 23, 26 and 16 miles. I then challenged myself to do a loop where I live, its 41 miles. So in my first month i have done 145 miles.
I am looking to shift a bit of weight (2 or 3 stone) and increase my fitness!
On the 41 mile ride I started to cramp up on the last 3 miles, from what I have read this is due to not enough fuel in my body, be that water or proper food. 
Any help to build up miles, loose the weight, and increase the fitness would be great thanks.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

I know mileage this month (185 to date) 
However I do not know mileage since I have been cycling again. However there were fewer big runs, only one estimated at 265 miles over 20 and a couple over ten.
I did not have cycle computer or use Strava until then


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I know mileage this month (185 to date)
> However I do not know mileage since I have been cycling again. However there were fewer big runs, only one estimated at 265 miles over 20 and a couple over ten.
> I did not have cycle computer or use Strava until then


So long as you have an idea, it doesn't matter, the overall point I think is to enjoy, being out on a bike and getting fitter at the same time, I do what I do because I don't really have much else to do at the moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

TheLegend said:


> Hi guys, I started cycling a month ago, My first ride was 7 miles and when i got home i could barely walk.
> The next day i done 11 miles then 21 miles the day after. was working for a week then the following week I done 23, 26 and 16 miles. I then challenged myself to do a loop where I live, its 41 miles. So in my first month i have done 145 miles.
> I am looking to shift a bit of weight (2 or 3 stone) and increase my fitness!
> On the 41 mile ride I started to cramp up on the last 3 miles, from what I have read this is due to not enough fuel in my body, be that water or proper food.
> Any help to build up miles, loose the weight, and increase the fitness would be great thanks.


 Just keep doing what your doing, make sure the saddle ect are set right. It's not always about increased distance, distance helps improve endurance, shorter more intense rides can be just as beneficial if your working hard. Select a gear or two lower than you think and try spinning the pedals faster.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

TheLegend said:


> Hi guys, I started cycling a month ago, My first ride was 7 miles and when i got home i could barely walk.
> The next day i done 11 miles then 21 miles the day after. was working for a week then the following week I done 23, 26 and 16 miles. I then challenged myself to do a loop where I live, its 41 miles. So in my first month i have done 145 miles.
> I am looking to shift a bit of weight (2 or 3 stone) and increase my fitness!
> On the 41 mile ride I started to cramp up on the last 3 miles, from what I have read this is due to not enough fuel in my body, be that water or proper food.
> Any help to build up miles, loose the weight, and increase the fitness would be great thanks.


 
Well done. Your fast progress makes me look like a tortoise!
Not an expert on nutrition, but eat carbs - oats or pasta beforehand and have energy bars/gel/flapjack after 1 hour cycling
And keep drinking little and often (particularly if hot out)


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I know mileage this month (185 to date)
> However I do not know mileage since I have been cycling again. However there were fewer big runs, only one estimated at 265 miles over 20 and a couple over ten.
> I did not have cycle computer or use Strava until then





Nigelnaturist said:


> Just keep doing what your doing, make sure the saddle ect are set right. It's not always about increased distance, distance helps improve endurance, shorter more intense rides can be just as beneficial if your working hard. Select a gear or two lower than you think and try spinning the pedals faster.


Yes I have also been trying a lower gear, sometimes it seem like less effort, and you feel you're slower (wrongly). I really like having 24 gears compared to the 10 that I had years ago


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Just been looking at chainrings and chainsets triples dont seem to come in anything other than 30-39-50 these days.


Stonechat said:


> Yes I have also been trying a lower gear, sometimes it seem like less effort, and you feel you're slower (wrongly). I really like having 24 gears compared to the 10 that I had years ago


It helps having more options, to be in the right gear. This is why I like triples over doubles, though yesterday I could actually see the concept in a compact double especially a 10 sp.


----------



## Tafster (27 Aug 2013)

Hi all

Returning to cycling after many years away, took my bike out a few weeks back and rode 9.88 miles in 50 mins, then yesterday had a nice ride 10.39 miles 53.39 mins and then back again total 21 miles. Started to get tired the last mile back, perhaps I was too ambitious at this early stage, lots of lessons learned (make sure I charge my iphone next time, make sure my water bottle is full, take an energy bar or snack and also make sure I have some money on me)

My quads were aching last night so much so I couldn't get comfortable in bed, took 2 ibuprofen and that did the trick, woke up this morning no soreness or stiffness.

I am going to as previously mentioned here explore the cycle paths in my area and make up a few routes to vary my rides.

I am keen to get out more often and not just on the weekend and was wondering how often you recommend a beginner should ride per week/


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

Not an expert but I would have thought you follow how your body feels in length of your rides


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Like Mo said really well done, I have never done more than about 50 miles in one ride (there's accuracy for you @Mo1959 ) but did do 2 50 ish in one day.


 
You posted a 63 miler the other day on Strava, or did you stitch the days rides together? I saw that ride and it inspired me to go do my metric century on Monday!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Nice to see some new names appearing on this thread and some very impressive rides being put in as well.

 to all


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Aug 2013)

Going to aim for 25 miles today..pretty short by most of your standards, but to date my furthest is 23miles, and I'd like to beat that before going on holiday on Thursday. 

Now, where to go that doesn't involve a huge hill? :-D


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You posted a 63 miler the other day on Strava, or did you stitch the days rides together? I saw that ride and it inspired me to go do my metric century on Monday!


I did two 100Km days one was a single ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/76174563, the day before I did a 40 something mile ride and a 20 something.
I tend to only stitch the ones that I do whilst away from home, i.e. to the photo group and then the ride back ect.. though it has been know that I have stitch whole days, even if I have been home.
I am glad it inspired someone Chris, was it your first !!, I would have thought with the riding you do you would have already done, or did I miss something or forget (which is more likely).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Going to aim for 25 miles today..pretty short by most of your standards, but to date my furthest is 23miles, and I'd like to beat that before going on holiday on Thursday.
> 
> Now, where to go that doesn't involve a huge hill? :-D


 
If you have done 23 miles, 25 miles will be easy! Take plenty of fluid with you, if your weather is anything like what it is in Leicester, you will need it.

Make sure you post the ride when you get back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Going to aim for 25 miles today..pretty short by most of your standards, but to date my furthest is 23miles, and I'd like to beat that before going on holiday on Thursday.
> 
> Now, where to go that doesn't involve a huge hill? :-D


No reason why you shouldn't, just take easy plenty of fluids, though there is nice cool northerly breeze here, Still warm though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you have done 23 miles, 25 miles will be easy! Take plenty of fluid with you, if your weather is anything like what it is in Leicester, you will need it.
> 
> Make sure you post the ride when you get back


Dang you beat to that one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I did two 100Km days one was a single ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/76174563, the day before I did a 40 something mile ride and a 20 something.
> I tend to only stitch the ones that I do whilst away from home, i.e. to the photo group and then the ride back ect.. though it has been know that I have stitch whole days, even if I have been home.
> I am glad it inspired someone Chris, was it your first !!, I would have thought with the riding you do you would have already done, or did I miss something or forget (which is more likely).


 
No, I have done 4 (just checked on mycyclelog) plus the one 100 miler.

STAT OVERLOAD

Also done this year 7 in the 50s';
36 rides in the 40s';
74 in the 30s';
and 289 rides in the 20s' and below.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No, I have done 4 (just checked on mycyclelog) plus the one 100 miler.
> 
> STAT OVERLOAD
> 
> ...


Your as bad as me, I thought you had done further, my memory is totally f*****, I cant remember Friday or what I did, other than there was a bike involved.
I need to change the spreadsheet as I only have totals for all I have done, another way to break down data.





This are total days distances., so the total at the bottom is the number of days ridden since the 23/6/2012.
Quick 20 miles this morning that i was pleased with. The first two miles I was riding with someone on a hybrid/mtb so I was quite slow for that bit. overall avg 16.41 and after the first two miles it was 16.8mph, set another 5 p.b's.
Did a sub 10 min on this 12's quicker than yesterday http://app.strava.com/activities/77901770#1567726317
2.9 miles @ 17.5mph.
And this @ 19mph http://app.strava.com/activities/77901770#1567726303
This at 25.5mph 0.3miles http://app.strava.com/activities/77901770#1567726343


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

Another short run today 9.9 miles
Confusingly the Cateye computer gave ave speed of 14.6, Strava gives 13.8
This is highest average to date and will be back to about 22 miler tomorrow
Todays short run here
http://www.strava.com/activities/77917351


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Another short run today 9.9 miles
> Confusingly the Cateye computer gave ave speed of 14.6, Strava gives 13.8
> This is highest average to date and will be back to about 22 miler tomorrow
> Todays short run here
> http://www.strava.com/activities/77917351


 
Strava always steals speed and elevation from me. I suspect the speed is due to it interpreting my stopped times incorrectly. The elevation data is due to the stupid way it calculates elevation, i.e. it flattens out short climbs.


----------



## bororider (27 Aug 2013)

Went out for a second 30 miler on Sunday night. I hadn't intended to and got caught out having no lights after dark, just for the last couple of miles.
My avg speed was near 18mph for the first 12 miles and then I hit a long open straight with a cross wind and it slowed me right down. I got round in an average of 15.6mph, which is standard for me now!!

Now clocked up 299 miles from 24/7 - 25/8. Was gutted when I got home and realised 1 more more mile would have given me 300 in a month.
May well go out tonight, with lights attached this time!!!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Aug 2013)

I did it, well 26 miles in 1hr 42, avg speed 15.3mph, max speed 34.4 mph :-D Strava says Elevation was 538 ft, Garmin connect says 955ft, so take your pick. Into a headwind for a lot of it, and some crosswinds too which got a bit hairy.

Its not a physical limitation of hitting higher milage, its a navigational one! I could have done another 15 miles easilly, but I aways find myself heading back home and running out of decent roads and I dont want to ride around the city just for the hell of it.

Interesting ride today, started off badly with a road closed. I managed to jimmy onto the pavement/cyclelane which rises up a good 6 foot above the road under a bridge.As I passed there was a guy lying in the road with all the braces and spinal board and several paramedics looking pretty focused. Couldnt see a bike or motorbike anywhere so not sure what happened, but he didnt look too healthy.

The rest of the ride went ok, bar a cramp in my right calf. I used to get it in my left a lot, but now its swapped. I rode through it and it sorted itself out. Another road closure for roadworks made me take a detour..

Several short sharp climbs and a couple of long ones, one that near damn killed me, I cant believe its not graded on Strava. I was so proud of not walking it and making it to the top too! 7.4% according to them.

A few PR's and a 7th and 10th overal on a segment.. Stupid traffic lights cost me a good 30 seconds, otherwise I would have smashed it.

http://www.strava.com/activities/77930846


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava always steals speed and elevation from me. I suspect the speed is due to it interpreting my stopped times incorrectly. The elevation data is due to the stupid way it calculates elevation, i.e. it flattens out short climbs.


Strava calculates avg speed from certain points in the file and the distance according to the gps track, when a cycle computer is used that takes its speed input from a sensor on the bike, it is more accurate as it the actual distance the wheel has travelled/time, even so Strava truncates to one decimal point I have had for example speeds of 15.76mph avg which rounded correctly should be 15.8 but strava will show it as 15.7mph.

@bororider
That sort of thing bugs me, but no matter what target I am going for I usually miss something.
Well done on your mileage to date.

@Tcr4x4
Well done, sounded an eventful ride..

My second outing today to Asda and Chemist. another 7 p.b.'s


----------



## DaveyM (27 Aug 2013)

Got out for 21 miles yesterday and 40 today, enjoyed the good weather and the scenery...now that's what its all about 

You guys are still doing so well and to the NEW NOOBs last year 8 miles was a long way to me too, so keep up the good work!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Aug 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Got out for 21 miles yesterday and 40 today, enjoyed the good weather and the scenery...now that's what its all about
> 
> You guys are still doing so well and to the NEW NOOBs last year 8 miles was a long way to me too, so keep up the good work!



On the 19th of July, I did 4.3 miles on a halfords Apollo mountain bike which was the furthest I had ridden in over 10 years. I was bloody knackered after it! 

Today, the 27th August, I did 26 miles, which is my current furthest distance. 
Not bad for just over a month I don't think!


----------



## DaveyM (27 Aug 2013)

@Tcr4x4 your right that is good progress.

I used to look at others rides and think it was all beyond me, however, with a bit of motivation (what ever that may be) you'll achieve far more than you can imagine at this point.

I found this thread has kept me going plenty of times when the laziness struck


----------



## Biggler (27 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Not bad for just over a month I don't think!


 
It's good great progress, I started cycling again round about the start of July and I too was surprised at how quickly my body adapted. I was really knackered after my first 1.8mile ride!

Over the course of the bank holiday weekend I did a little bit shy of 70 miles, with over 30% of my total elevation ( You like stats don't you Nigel?  )


----------



## BAtoo (27 Aug 2013)

Well, this is a proper newbie post............

Started earlier this month - 1st Strava ride - 2nd August - 4.6miles at 11.7mph

This evening 12.3miles at 14.1mph and felt better than the first when I got back!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Well, this is a proper newbie post............
> 
> Started earlier this month - 1st Strava ride - 2nd August - 4.6miles at 11.7mph
> 
> This evening 12.3miles at 14.1mph and felt better than the first when I got back!


Crikey, you've made more improvement over two rides than most of us made over two months! Well done and keep up the good work.


----------



## stevey (27 Aug 2013)

I think its a complete and utter rest evening today, feeling totally shattered and legs are heavy (just for today)


----------



## BAtoo (27 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey, you've made more improvement over two rides than most of us made over two months! Well done and keep up the good work.


 

This evening was the 13th ride - not the second........ but I'm still pleased with the progress


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Biggler said:


> It's good great progress, I started cycling again round about the start of July and I too was surprised at how quickly my body adapted. I was really knackered after my first 1.8mile ride!
> 
> Over the course of the bank holiday weekend I did a little bit shy of 70 miles, with over 30% of my total elevation ( You like stats don't you Nigel?  )


Next you need to work out the ft/mile for each ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Next you need to work out the ft/mile for each ride.


 
Strava feet or something more realistic?


----------



## Reece (27 Aug 2013)

I'm a very happy lad tonight. 2nd attempt at the club chaingang. Made it further in the gang than last time but still a way to go to do the full lap.
http://app.strava.com/activities/78001639

And also finally broke the 20mph barrier (bar the TT I done a while back). Garmin read 20.6mph avg (even over 21 at one point) on the run home. The group was super fast paced and never felt so good on the bike.
http://app.strava.com/activities/78001634


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> I'm a very happy lad tonight. 2nd attempt at the club chaingang. Made it further in the gang than last time but still a way to go to do the full lap.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/78001639
> 
> And also finally broke the 20mph barrier (bar the TT I done a while back). Garmin read 20.6mph avg (even over 21 at one point) on the run home. The group was super fast paced and never felt so good on the bike.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/78001634


Awesome Reece. Well done. Must be an amazing feeling riding at that speed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Another 24.9 miles @ 16.65mph faster than this mornings 20 @ 16.41mph with pretty much the same sort of climb rate.
So a total of 55.6 @ 16.25 with this afternoons slower ride. I don't think I will get to 6,000 by Sat.
And another 5 p.b's, just loving my bike at the minute.
These two I liked as they were over flat and a good distance on both I managed 18mph on the first and 17.9mph on the second, slight incline at the end of the second
http://app.strava.com/activities/78007203#1569841423
http://app.strava.com/activities/78007203#1569841426

Still about 1-2mph of the pace of those I follow in the local club.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Aug 2013)

Great stuff @Reece

Finally bought some new clothes that fit, loving the 38 inch waist jeans.


----------



## Reece (27 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Awesome Reece. Well done. Must be an amazing feeling riding at that speed.


Great feeling indeed. There was one point riding down a long country lane where we were at a constant 33mph in a group of 12. That was really the best feeling in cycling for me yet!

Time to rest the legs rest of the week ready for the 100 mile tour of Britain sportive on Sunday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava feet or something more realistic?


So long as what you use is consistent, it gives you a personal guide as to how difficult your own rides are, I use RWGPS I think sometimes it's a little high, but garmin is usually higher still. I think the unit has been pretty close on recent rides, but as I have always used rwgps, I have to stick with it for consistency.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

@Reece
Nice riding Reece. I saw the local club out tonight, not a thing I could do.


----------



## Reece (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Reece
> Nice riding Reece. I saw the local club out tonight, not a thing I could do.


Cheers Nigel. 

Club riding suits some and not others. I struggle to motivate myself to cycle alone and definitely improved my cycling by joining the club. I was going over my first few rides last night and was around 14mph avg and remembered how I thought that was quick. My one year anniversary for cycling is on Sunday so the tour sportive is a nice celebration for it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Flipping heck strava got my speed right I got 16.65 strava gave me 16.7.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers Nigel.
> 
> Club riding suits some and not others. I struggle to *motivate myself* to cycle alone and definitely improved my cycling by joining the club. I was going over my first few rides last night and was around 14mph avg and remembered how I thought that was quick. My one year anniversary for cycling is on Sunday so the tour sportive is a nice celebration for it.


It is difficult, but I find keeping a full record since I started has helped me to make new goals, almost on a weekly basis.
Just today I set one of 2,000Km for this month, it's do able, but I got to keep at it, and push my boundaries being out (time wise) and distance to be consistent over the next few days as it stands 33 miles a day. This will see me do the CTS challenge, I also need 122 miles to make 9,000 since i started in June 2012, which sets me up for the last for months of the year to do another 3,000 (750) a month going into winter, and how amazing that total would be, in just 18 months.
There is always something to push you, and apart from a dozen or so miles, it's all been done solo.

EDIT, this is the first time I have mentioned this new goal, as of the begining of Aug I was 6-700 miles behind target.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers Nigel.
> 
> Club riding suits some and not others. I struggle to motivate myself to cycle alone and definitely improved my cycling by joining the club. I was going over my first few rides last night and was around 14mph avg and remembered how I thought that was quick. My one year anniversary for cycling is on Sunday so the tour sportive is a nice celebration for it.


 
I have debated over clubs, but the local ones are too keen and I am not likely to be up to their level for some time.
I have managed a few rides with people but mainly solo - this was the way I always cycled before. However you get more of an impression of how others cycle it helps in a way


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It is difficult, but I find keeping a full record since I started has helped me to make new goals, almost on a weekly basis.
> Just today I set one of 2,000Km for this month, it's do able, but I got to keep at it, and push my boundaries being out (time wise) and distance to be consistent over the next few days as it stands 33 miles a day. This will see me do the CTS challenge, I also need 122 miles to make 9,000 since i started in June 2012, which sets me up for the last for months of the year to do another 3,000 (750) a month going into winter, and how amazing that total would be, in just 18 months.
> There is always something to push you, and apart from a dozen or so miles, it's all been done solo.
> 
> EDIT, this is the first time I have mentioned this new goal, as of the begining of Aug I was 6-700 miles behind target.


 
I am trying not to the the cycling take too much time! I admire your goals
My only real goals are to increase my distances and to get more comfortable with those distances and to get faster at the lesser distances.
I imagine the two go hand in hand. Also I suppose to enjoy myself. This month has bee a minor breakthrough and I feel fitter and lost 1 1/2 lb.
(I am not heavy but at New Year I was heavier than I had ever been so was conscious of fitness.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I am trying not to the the cycling take too much time! I admire your goals
> My only real goals are to increase my distances and to get more comfortable with those distances and to get faster at the lesser distances.
> I imagine the two go hand in hand. Also I suppose to enjoy myself. This month has bee a minor breakthrough and I feel fitter and lost 1 1/2 lb.
> (I am not heavy but at New Year I was heavier than I had ever been so was conscious of fitness.


Everyone enjoys cycling for their own reasons, when I started I never dreamed it was possible for a 48 year old, with previous drinking issues, and a smoker could do this, like you I wasn't much overweight and wasn't the reason i started ( if my calorie use is anywhere near accurate at 40 cals/mile I am currently losing over 3lb a week, but I dont because of what I eat, it's more generally 2lb)
Whats more its not on an expensive bike (though its been through a few mods in the last year or so), its not light for a road bike @ about 12Kgs stripped down, but more usually 14-16Kg's depends what I am carrying.
I suppose I part the reason I keep posting what I do, to show what can be done on fairly limited means.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2013)

For reference: link copied from another thread. Standard times for various distances - not terrain variable.

Bedtime reading for the statisticians. 

http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For reference: link copied from another thread. Standard times for various distances - not terrain variable.
> 
> Bedtime reading for the statisticians.
> 
> http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php


What for racing, I am starting to push 16mph avg and I cant get close to any of those times, I did a 8 mile TT route recently at just over 18mph solo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I am trying not to the the cycling take too much time! I admire your goals
> My only real goals are to increase my distances and to get more comfortable with those distances and to get faster at the lesser distances.
> I imagine the two go hand in hand. Also I suppose to enjoy myself. This month has bee a minor breakthrough and I feel fitter and lost 1 1/2 lb.
> (I am not heavy but at New Year I was heavier than I had ever been so was conscious of fitness.


 

It's a good hobby as it can be 'sized' to fit the time you have available and/or the time you wish to spend on it.

As a Newbie (Nov 2012) I am committed to 2 rides/week on average across the year for my 'year 1'. Obviously the actual number of rides/week will vary by the season. I targeted like this just to get into the swing of things plus it's not the biggest thing in my life. Works well at the moment.

I have thought about my 'year 2' and I am thinking about setting an hours target/week - maybe 3 as 3 x 1 hour rides or 2 x 1.5 hour rides. Not sure yet what to do but tbh that'll be it for me for the foreseeable future (might change - who knows) and I have no plans to do any more. That way I'll get to over 2000 miles pa which is quite a long way really.

I have v.short attention span for riding (no idea why as I really enjoy it) and having done half a dozen 20-25's (not a huge distance I admit) I have found that whilst my body is more than willing to do more my brain has had enough!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> It's a good hobby as it can be 'sized' to fit the time you have available and/or the time you wish to spend on it.
> 
> As a Newbie (Nov 2012) I am committed to 2 rides/week on average across the year for my 'year 1'. Obviously the actual number of rides/week will vary by the season. I targeted like this just to get into the swing of things plus it's not the biggest thing in my life. Works well at the moment.
> 
> ...


Would be better
I get something like this, but it's a different thing, which is why I am happy to do two 30 mile rides in a day, but one 60 I get very anxious when out that long in one ride. Three hours is usually my max, I can do longer but not really happy with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What for racing, I am starting to push 16mph avg and I cant get close to any of those times, I did a 8 mile TT route recently at just over 18mph solo.


 

Yes they are tough times but then they are for serious TT'ers. Quite a good reference for how you are doing on an aged basis. Not to see if you could beat them (*loody impossible for me I'd say) but maybe working out on a percentage basis how you perform over a given distance vs the standard as each year goes by?

Maybe we could all do a 10 or 20 and see who gets the highest percentage for their age one day!

Just been looking at some of the records and it's astonishing what some guys in their 70's/80's/90's achieve! Gives me some hope!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Would be better
> I get something like this, but it's a different thing, which is why I am happy to do two 30 mile rides in a day, but one 60 I get very anxious when out that long in one ride. Three hours is usually my max, I can do longer but not really happy with it.


 

I'm not sure of the science.  I don't have a clue about the science of less frequent but longer rides vs more frequent but shorter rides.

Any links?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

@SpokeyDokey my quickest single 11 mile ride was 17.32, but can be as fast over 30 miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm not sure of the science.  I don't have a clue about the science of less frequent but longer rides vs more frequent but shorter rides.
> 
> Any links?


It's endurance, short rides are fine but to improve you need to work at them, which can be counter productive, if you don't enjoy it. I have a 10 and a bit loop I haven't done in a while I was doing in about 38 mins for the 10 miles, i will try it tomorrow, see if I have improved.
It's quite a climb in the last 3 miles, not steep just steady for nearly three miles with the odd drop.
Edit on todays speed I should do it in just over 36 mins.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For reference: link copied from another thread. Standard times for various distances - not terrain variable.
> 
> Bedtime reading for the statisticians.
> 
> http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php


Looking at these tables I should be an 88 year old!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Looking at these tables I should be an 88 year old!


Thats one way of looking a it.


----------



## Exile (28 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I am trying not to the the cycling take too much time! I admire your goals
> My only real goals are to increase my distances and to get more comfortable with those distances and to get faster at the lesser distances.
> I imagine the two go hand in hand. Also I suppose to enjoy myself. This month has bee a minor breakthrough and I feel fitter and lost 1 1/2 lb.
> (I am not heavy but at New Year I was heavier than I had ever been so was conscious of fitness.


 
I find cycling is good for not taking up too much time if you can't spare it. Given my 'job' involves keeping my parents out of trouble (they don't like me calling myself their carer, it makes them feel old), I'm mastering the art of nabbing an hour or so on the bike when I can. Luckily the younger brother finished university this summer so he's able to keep an eye on them 

I too am focusing more on my distances and endurance, and I definitely could stand to lose a bit of weight. Speed isn't a major factor for me, I'm a circa 130kg bloke on a bike that weighs 18kg, so I'm not going to be winning races any time soon. So long as I'm getting from A to B quicker than I could on foot, I'm happy. Admittedly, there's always a bit of pride when I see I did the same sort of distance quicker than in the past, but that's just a bonus.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Looking at these tables I should be an 88 year old!


 

You should worry - I'm 93 (ish).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

89 here, so you see Brian your doing ok.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

I did this in 34:05 9.8 miles
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/10mile


----------



## Nomadski (28 Aug 2013)

Had a bit of a strange week. Had my knee issue, then got full blow Man Flu which knocked me out for 5 days, actually probably helped the knee more than anything as I was bed ridden for most of it.

Finally got out tonight for the first time in 12 days since my knee issue. Followed @Mo1959's advice and switched to my DMR V12 pedals, and slipped while trying to dislodge the clippless pedals from the crank - got two lovely nice cuts on two fingers from the chaninring, quickly plastered up.

Then while out on the ride I hopped on the bike a little too eagerly after walking thru Leicester Square and banged my left shin on the V12 pedal. Im not sure how many here are aware of these pedals but for those who are, they will know exactly what I mean when I said this contact caused a few expletives! And another small gash, this time on the leg.

The rest of the ride was extremely slow paced, which suited me as I was testing the knee (which came through ok). Stopped a few times, had a long break at Waterloo and a catch up with @themosquitoking and then home.

22.4miles @12mph average and 73 cadence - not the most impressive ride Ive put out although there was some walking involved too thru tourist busy London and lots of lights and traffic, but was great getting back on the bike, and seeing @themosquitoking doing his Cavandish impression as he sped off at light speed to catch up (and pass) a white limousine full of shouty girls was worth the night alone. Felt relieved the knee issue with this setup at least didn't crop up.

So yeah, bad knee, then a week with cold, then 2 cut fingers and leg. I'm not doing the lottery this week.

http://app.strava.com/activities/78063507

EDIT: Should add, been away from CC for 15 days and soooooo many great rides and posts to comment on but feel its a lost cause.

So a big congrats and  to the newer names in the thread, and well done all round to everyone. Got to particularly pick out @Reece for his incredible average speed with his club ride, just unreal!


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Had a bit of a strange week. Had my knee issue, then got full blow Man Flu which knocked me out for 5 days, actually probably helped the knee more than anything as I was bed ridden for most of it.
> 
> Finally got out tonight for the first time in 12 days since my knee issue. Followed @Mo1959's advice and switched to my DMR V12 pedals, and slipped while trying to dislodge the clippless pedals from the crank - got two lovely nice cuts on two fingers from the chaninring, quickly plastered up.
> 
> ...


 

I've always liked shouty drunk girls in limousines, a bit of a weakness of mine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Nomadski said:


> So yeah, bad knee, then a week with cold, then 2 cut fingers and leg. I'm not doing the lottery this week.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/78063507
> 
> EDIT: Should add, been away from CC for 15 days and soooooo many great rides and posts to comment on but feel its a lost cause.


Maybe you should reverse psychology and all that, glad your feeling better.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> I've always liked shouty drunk girls in limousines, a bit of a weakness of mine.


Saddo  .........but well done managing to catch up with the limousine 

Can't believe how dark it is this morning. Having to work hard to convince myself that I even want to go out and cycle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Saddo  .........but well done managing to catch up with the limousine
> 
> Can't believe how dark it is this morning. Having to work hard to convince myself that I even want to go out and cycle


You dont have to, mind you I do have to at least till the 1st. this the last one I do


----------



## BAtoo (28 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You should worry - I'm 93 (ish).


 

Me too - and that's for my best average !!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Me too - and that's for my best average !!


I got 84 1/2 on one 8.1 mile TT


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Looking at these tables I should be an 88 year old!


I have not done 25 at a good pace, so I used 10 miles, And I am 95! (Thought I might be off the scale, relief!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I have not done 25 at a good pace, so I used 10 miles, And I am 95! (Thought I might be off the scale, relief!)


You can set any distance in the distance/time box


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can set any distance in the distance/time box


Yes that's what I did.
Remember back in my school days I could just about do 10 miles in half an hour (including a good hill), and that was 5 speed bike


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You dont have to, mind you I do have to at least till the 1st. this the last one I do


Technically, you don't have to either....not just for the sake of a challenge. 

Well, anyway, did around 30 miles and it ended up a very pleasant social ride. Going through the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first part of my life I ended up meeting a couple of people. One I hadn't seen for around 15 years and the other must have been 30 years ago! Amazing that they didn't seem to have changed all that much. I hope they thought the same about me! 

Popped up to see my Dad after that and had a glass of juice and a sandwich which fuelled me up for a couple of faster times on segments on the way back. Amazing what a difference a break in the middle makes.

Dog has had a quick walk and now having a coffee and a browse on the computer till lunchtime. Very pleasant morning.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Technically, you don't have to either....not just for the sake of a challenge.
> 
> Well, anyway, did around 30 miles and it ended up a very pleasant social ride. Going through the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first part of my life I ended up meeting a couple of people. One I hadn't seen for around 15 years and the other must have been 30 years ago! Amazing that they didn't seem to have changed all that much. I hope they thought the same about me!
> 
> ...


I usually have a cig on longer rides about the 25-30 miles mark.
Just did this, this morning
10 mile Loop C-W 10miles in 33:51 4'13" quicker than a month ago.


----------



## puffinbilly (28 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> For reference: link copied from another thread. Standard times for various distances - not terrain variable.
> 
> Bedtime reading for the statisticians.
> 
> http://www.vtta.org.uk/information/standardstables.php


 

Quite encouraged by this - 93 yr old - its taken 5 yrs off me!! 

Just been out and did a 10 mile loop that's a regular bit of exercise - 40mins or so - but that's 11 sets of lights, 5 gates,circus (plenty of clowns) all in a hurry.... they're russian, numerous cows to avoid........probably not the best time trial route thinking about it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2013)

September Strava challenge up - do as many miles as you can, digital badges up to 1,250km

http://www.strava.com/challenges/the-extender-ride


----------



## Twotter (28 Aug 2013)

Finished work at 15:30 and out on my bike by 16:30. 17.5 miles around the quiet...ish fenland country roads, even remembered to log the ride on Strava


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> September Strava challenge up - do as many miles as you can, digital badges up to 1,250km
> 
> http://www.strava.com/challenges/the-extender-ride


I quit after this one.  CTS Bucket List Challenge Day 10 part 2 & 3

Total 35.5 miles @ 16.1

Total for day 48.1 @16.45mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I quit after this one.  CTS Bucket List Challenge Day 10 part 2 & 3
> 
> Total 35.5 miles @ 16.1
> 
> Total for day 48.1 @16.45mph


 
Looking at the table, I think you, Andy and myself will be the only cyclechatters to complete it, though I suspect there will be a few who will have done the distance but didn't sign up for it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> *Technically, you don't have to either....not just for the sake of a challenge.*
> 
> Well, anyway, did around 30 miles and it ended up a very pleasant social ride. Going through the village of Dunning where I was born and spent the first part of my life I ended up meeting a couple of people. One I hadn't seen for around 15 years and the other must have been 30 years ago! Amazing that they didn't seem to have changed all that much. I hope they thought the same about me!
> 
> ...


 
Just remind us who the young (well you are compared to some one or two on here!) lady was who went nuts on the Rapha challenge.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just remind us who the young (well you are compared to some one or two on here!) lady was who went nuts on the Rapha challenge.


I can assure you 54 doesn't feel so young these days!  
I am quite enjoying just doing around the 25 - 30 mile rides at the moment. You never know, I might go out and do 100 miles the next 3 days and do the challenge too...........ha, ha..... definitely just joking. Well done to all those who have completed or about to very shortly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I can assure you 54 doesn't feel so young these days!
> I am quite enjoying just doing around the 25 - 30 mile rides at the moment. You never know, I might go out and do 100 miles the next 3 days and do the challenge too...........ha, ha..... definitely just joking. Well done to all those who have completed or about to very shortly.


 
Must admit it was nice this morning to do a shortened ride to work

You pretty much do 100 miles in three days anyway


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I can assure you 54 doesn't feel so young these days!
> I am quite enjoying just doing around the 25 - 30 mile rides at the moment. You never know, I might go out and do 100 miles the next 3 days and do the challenge too...........ha, ha..... definitely just joking. Well done to all those who have completed or about to very shortly.


Thing is mo I wouldn't put it past you. 
I don't know I was really struggling tonight the last 2 or 3 miles, I shouldn't have tried chasing a blue jersey about 1/4 mile in front for this far The Winston to Little Smeaton (Mount Pleasant)


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Must admit it was nice this morning to do a shortened ride to work
> 
> You pretty much do 100 miles in three days anyway


I mean each day. I would need to if I wanted to do the challenge.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thing is mo I wouldn't put it past you.
> I don't know I was really struggling tonight the last 2 or 3 miles, I shouldn't have tried chasing a blue jersey about 1/4 mile in front for this far The Winston to Little Smeaton (Mount Pleasant)


I was closing in on someone this morning but they turned off and I wasn't sad enough to keep following them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I mean each day. I would need to if I wanted to do the challenge.


 
Still reckon you could do it if you really wanted to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I was closing in on someone this morning but they turned off and I wasn't sad enough to keep following them.


I lost them at Little Smeaton, not sure which why s/he went. I just stuck to the route I had in my head.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Aug 2013)

Hey all, glad to see everyone doing so well. I've not been here for ages. Had a bad leg injury for the last few months and not been out at all. Got back to it for a while and realised I preferred a hybrid bike—I couldn't really get on with the ride of the road bike, so I'm selling my Triban (For Sale: Decathlon Triban 5 Road Bike - As New) and will hopefully get a new hyrbid and back out on the road to make progress, if my leg can take it!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Hey all, glad to see everyone doing so well. I've not been here for ages. Had a bad leg injury for the last few months and not been out at all. Got back to it for a while and realised I preferred a hybrid bike—I couldn't really get on with the ride of the road bike, so I'm selling my Triban (For Sale: Decathlon Triban 5 Road Bike - As New) and will hopefully get a new hyrbid and back out on the road to make progress, if my leg can take it!


Good luck with the sale. Looks a lovely bike and a genuine bargain for someone. Agree that road bikes are not for everyone and it is important that you get something you feel happy on so that you continue with your renewed progress.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Good luck with the sale. Looks a lovely bike and a genuine bargain for someone. Agree that road bikes are not for everyone and it is important that you get something you feel happy on so that you continue with your renewed progress.


 
Exactly. I think being so unfit and heavy, going straight to the road bike was, in hindsight, a bit too ambitious. I tested out a friend's hybrid and mountain bikes and much preferred both, although the latter too heavy and unnecessary with all the suspension and whatnot. The hybrid was much more comfortable with its more-upright position. It's a shame as the Triban is a superb bike and pretty much new still, but I suppose it's better to let someone have a bargain and for me to get something more suitable.


----------



## Slimzoe (28 Aug 2013)

my progress is here trekzoe.blogspot.com feel like ive come miles since last year but still consider myself a beginner.


----------



## Biggler (28 Aug 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> me to get something more suitable.


 
It is important that you ride something you're comfortable on and want to ride. Though it looks like someone will get a bargain, it's a shame I dont live any where near essex :P


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Hey all, glad to see everyone doing so well. I've not been here for ages. Had a bad leg injury for the last few months and not been out at all. Got back to it for a while and realised I preferred a hybrid bike—I couldn't really get on with the ride of the road bike, so I'm selling my Triban (For Sale: Decathlon Triban 5 Road Bike - As New) and will hopefully get a new hyrbid and back out on the road to make progress, if my leg can take it!


It's too far to make it economical. Heck I would even ride it back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

@fatCyclist
Hope you find a bike to suite, sorry to hear you been suffering from injury.


----------



## fatCyclist (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @fatCyclist
> Hope you find a bike to suite, sorry to hear you been suffering from injury.


 
Thanks, Nigel. I'll be back out soon on a bike soon, I'm sure. Even if its pootling around the block for a few minutes until I build up the strength again.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2013)

Went out for good 24 mile ride to Windsor Gt Park tonight. Did the dreaded Coopers Hill Road climb for the second time 6% +
Will look for another way up next time. The cycling in the park is so good though ave speed 11.2 mph and I forgot to pause Strava when taking a breather

http://www.strava.com/segments/1239247


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2013)

Back for the first time in a while, I went away on holiday, and to be honest I'm glad I was away so I didn't attempt this bucketlist challenge. It looks like the hardest one yet.

@fatCyclist sorry to hear about the injury, getting a bike you feel comfortable on and enjoy cycling is the most important thing, so maybe moving away from a roadie will only serve you well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Back for the first time in a while, I went away on holiday, and to be honest I'm glad I was away so I didn't attempt this bucketlist challenge. It looks like the hardest one yet.
> 
> @fatCyclist sorry to hear about the injury, getting a bike you feel comfortable on and enjoy cycling is the most important thing, so maybe moving away from a roadie will only serve you well


I dont think its as tough as what You, Mo and Rocky did, did I miss someone sorry if I did. It cant be I might even finish it


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont think its as tough as what You, Mo and Rocky did, did I miss someone sorry if I did. It cant be I might even finish it


 
If it wasn't for setting aside huge chunks of time to cycle up that gorge repeatedly I wouldn't have been able to do it. This one seems a bit like doing miles and miles and miles and miles. There's only so much thinking about 'stuff' I can do


----------



## Nomadski (28 Aug 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Exactly. I think being so unfit and heavy, going straight to the road bike was, in hindsight, a bit too ambitious. I tested out a friend's hybrid and mountain bikes and much preferred both, although the latter too heavy and unnecessary with all the suspension and whatnot. The hybrid was much more comfortable with its more-upright position. It's a shame as the Triban is a superb bike and pretty much new still, but I suppose it's better to let someone have a bargain and for me to get something more suitable.


 
Dayum, if that had been a 54cm frame I probably might have gone all n+1 on it for use as a dedicated winter bike. Alas its a bit of a large frame for me.

Hope your new bike is more suited to your needs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If it wasn't for setting aside huge chunks of time to cycle up that gorge repeatedly I wouldn't have been able to do it. This one seems a bit like doing miles and miles and miles and miles. There's only so much thinking about 'stuff' I can do


Is that not the same, just a little slower on the climbs, on second thoughts maybe not, hurts more.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is that not the same, just a little slower on the climbs, on second thoughts maybe not, hurts more.


maybe so, I may do a distance one later this year when I have a month/the time frame and a bike that is available


----------



## RWright (28 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont think its as tough as what You, Mo and Rocky did, did I miss someone sorry if I did. It cant be I might even finish it


 
It is a tough challenge, good luck finishing it and nice work even if you don't, nice work by Supaman doing it already. I wish I would have had more time to try and do it. Just one of those times I couldn't spare the time and energy. I have been riding mostly at night lately getting in the hours I need. I have been working a little more this month in order to make money to fund this hobby.  Performancebike is having a decent sale this weekend, looks like it might be time to order new tires.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> It is a tough challenge, good luck finishing it and nice work even if you don't, nice work by Supaman doing it already. I wish I would have had more time to try and do it. Just one of those times I couldn't spare the time and energy. I have been riding mostly at night lately getting in the hours I need. I have been working a little more this month in order to make money to fund this hobby.  Performancebike is having a decent sale this weekend, looks like it might be time to order new tires.


I will do it, though to be honest Rocky it's hasn't been so tough, though in reality when i look at the figures, per day riding it has been as tough as any avg figures I have since last Nov it was 67.6 per day this month 67.03, but this is due to distance not elevation, difficulty per mile then was 18.85 (48.33ft/mile) this month 16.07 (44.81ft/mile) , but in Nov I only did 538miles with 15 days riding (avg 35 miles/day), this month 1126miles with 27 out of 28 days (41 miles/day)
For the record my avg speed then was 12.89mph (my lowest ever recorded apart from the first month June with only 4 days from the 23/6/12 to the end of it, avg sp 10.48mph avg per day 20.62miles 32ft/mile, avg elevation 675ft)
This month avg sp 15.68mph. avg elevation 1869ft, avg elevation in nov was 1734ft.
Table might be easier.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont think its as tough as what You, Mo and Rocky did, did I miss someone sorry if I did. It cant be I might even finish it


 
I don't either, I completed it tonight  over the two weeks I have 'only' climbed 21,500ft. The whole distance has taken me around 38 hours of riding, over ten days. The climbing challenge needed more elevation than that in a week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I don't either, I completed it tonight  over the two weeks I have 'only' climbed 21,500ft. The whole distance has taken me around 38 hours of riding, over ten days. The climbing challenge needed more elevation than that in a week.


Well done Reece, nice going
I have done 470 in 29hrs 55 mins elevation according to rwgps 22084, and some is toward the upper bracket of what I do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

The biggest challenge I have over the next three days is can I attain my objective of 6,000 miles in 8 months, if I can the rest will just happen.


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I don't either, I completed it tonight  over the two weeks I have 'only' climbed 21,500ft. The whole distance has taken me around 38 hours of riding, over ten days. The climbing challenge needed more elevation than that in a week.


 
congrats Andy, I forgot to mention your great rides the past few weeks as well. Some really impressive stuff.


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The biggest challenge I have over the next three days is can I attain my objective of 6,000 miles in 8 months, if I can the rest will just happen.


 
Good luck. I am confident you will do it. Hope the wind and weather are kind to you.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2013)

Can certainly feel my efforts of last night. Was not as tired as some ride but pushed in on the hils more


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I forgot to pause Strava when taking a breather


Am I right in thinking you can set it up to auto pause?
I only ask because I am still torn between a new phone or the entry garmin.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Am I right in thinking you can set it up to auto pause?
> I only ask because I am still torn between a new phone or the entry garmin.


I just leave my Edge 200 on auto pause Brian and it is fine. I stopped twice on yesterday's ride to chat to people I met then when I popped in to visit my Dad and it just started again when I set off and seemed to record everything properly. Just breaks it down into riding time and elapsed time on Strava when you download it.

I find the Edge 200 is adequate and the battery would probably last longer than a phone I would think.

Did a bit of exploring this morning for the middle part of my ride. It's amazing how there can still be local roads that you haven't been on. First section was resurfaced and lovely and smooth and I thought "Oh, this is brilliant" but unfortunately after a couple of miles the new surface stopped and it reverted to being pretty rough and potholed. Still a nice ride though and ended up with an unexpected QOM on it, although there has only been 2 females done it so not that brilliant.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Am I right in thinking you can set it up to auto pause?
> I only ask because I am still torn between a new phone or the entry garmin.


Garmin, but there should be some good deals on the 500 around, since the 510 is out, or a Bryton the the 35 I had I think was more accurate than the 500, but it's bread crumb trial was a little iffy. There is the 50 at about the 170-80 ( I know about recent problems Brian, this is just a thought) with mapping, much like the 800, the 20 doesn't do mapping but h.r. and cad £80, as do al Brytons. There is the 40 £120 at evans I think this does breadcrumb.
The reason I ended up with garmin as it shows as a external drive, which I am happier with, as you know i tend to mess about a bit. I did prefer the bryton site over garmins, and it has improved the functionality since I had the 35 last Sept.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I just leave my Edge 200 on auto pause Brian and it is fine. I stopped twice on yesterday's ride to chat to people I met then when I popped in to visit my Dad and it just started again when I set off and seemed to record everything properly. Just breaks it down into riding time and elapsed time on Strava when you download it.
> 
> I find the Edge 200 is adequate and the battery would probably last longer than a phone I would think.
> 
> Did a bit of exploring this morning for the middle part of my ride. It's amazing how there can still be local roads that you haven't been on. First section was resurfaced and lovely and smooth and I thought "Oh, this is brilliant" but unfortunately after a couple of miles the new surface stopped and it reverted to being pretty rough and potholed. Still a nice ride though and ended up with an unexpected QOM on it, although there has only been 2 females done it so not that brilliant.


But I bet you would out last the battery Mo , a QOM is QOM, people have started nicking all the ones I created, which is good in a way, just shows how bad I am on some of them.
I even record % time ridden of each ride. Now what did some one say about OCD


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Am I right in thinking you can set it up to auto pause?
> I only ask because I am still torn between a new phone or the entry garmin.


Just checked that out, it should automatically do that, but if GPS signal not strong sometimes, you get that it is moving. Also if you get of the bike, and walk around, which I did, it will not pause

No more cycling for me until Mon earliest


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Just checked that out, it should automatically do that, but if GPS signal not strong sometimes, you get that it is moving. Also if you get of the bike, and walk around, which I did, it will not pause
> 
> No more cycling for me until Mon earliest


Endomondo as an app, is better than strava, as you can export from their site a tcx file, which can be used in many applications and web sites, better info and the one I used had a pause button, later versions or better phones may have an auto stop,


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Garmin, but there should be some good deals on the 500 around, since the 510 is out, or a Bryton the the 35 I had I think was more accurate than the 500, but it's bread crumb trial was a little iffy. There is the 50 at about the 170-80 ( I know about recent problems Brian, this is just a thought) with mapping, much like the 800, the 20 doesn't do mapping but h.r. and cad £80, as do al Brytons. There is the 40 £120 at evans I think this does breadcrumb.
> The reason I ended up with garmin as it shows as a external drive, which I am happier with, as you know i tend to mess about a bit. I did prefer the bryton site over garmins, and it has improved the functionality since I had the 35 last Sept.


 
If I am not mistaken, I think I saw someone mention an Edge 500 package with speed/cadence and premium heart rate monitor for under 200 GBP, on the found a bargain thread.


----------



## cd365 (29 Aug 2013)

http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edg...tor-speed-cadence-red-black-010-00829-13.html
£175


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2013)

You lot are giving me an inferiority complex here. Today was my first day on a bike in 45 years. I just about managed to do a couple of miles. Thought I was dying. My legs just didn't have the strength in them that they should.it took me about 45 minutes to go that far and some of that time I spent walking. By the time I finished my legs were like dam jelly and I felt pathetic to say the least. On the bright side, I didn't fall off, didn't crash and wasnt hit by anyone. So all in all I would say it was a win win situation . If that is the worst it can be, then tomorrow will have to be better right. ? I think I may be putting to much effort Iinto riding. Instead of letting the bike do most of the work I'm putting too much effort I to it and trying to do it all myself. Husband not much help. He just looks at me like he thinks I come from mars. Thinks I am too old and too unfit to even attempt to go biking, so no help or encouragement there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are giving me an inferiority complex here. Today was my first day on a bike in 45 years. I just about managed to do a couple of miles. Thought I was dying. My legs just didn't have the strength in them that they should.it took me about 45 minutes to go that far and some of that time I spent walking. By the time I finished my legs were like dam jelly and I felt pathetic to say the least. On the bright side, I didn't fall off, didn't crash and wasnt hit by anyone. So all in all I would say it was a win win situation . If that is the worst it can be, then tomorrow will have to be better right. ? I think I may be putting to much effort Iinto riding. Instead of letting the bike do most of the work I'm putting too much effort I to it and trying to do it all myself. Husband not much help. He just looks at me like he thinks I come from *mars*. Thinks I am too old and too unfit to even attempt to go biking, so no help or encouragement there.


Venus surely.
Keep at it, never to old.
This was my very first ride since I re started Jun 23rd 2012
8.5 miles in 55 mins @ 9 mph. So don't ever feel down hearted about it, it gets better, just keep going out and take it a step at a time ( and the walking will become less).


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Aug 2013)

@welshdragon that first ride sounds very familiar to me, just keep at it and it will get easier.

You have done the hardest part, you got out there and rode.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Aug 2013)

Just back from a hilly 10.8 miles ride (15.6) no Strava , sorry. 
Slowly getting a rhythm for Offenham hill. When I get better with this hill I will move on to Saintbury.
I will crack Saintbury hill, I will, I will, I will, I will, I WILL.


----------



## dglsdms (29 Aug 2013)

Having just moved to the Yorkshire hills from London I feel like I'm having to learn how to ride a bike again.

I've even started making use of the HRM that came with my Garmin to do proper 'training' to try and get my fitness up to a level where I don't have to stop on every hill!

Slow (zone 1/2) ride today, which should be interesting. All the advice I've read is 'don't try and go to hard too soon or you'll never get anywhere'. Small steps seem to be difficult for me though, I want to be hammering it up all the hills like I was around London!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the enouragemement guys. I know I am rubbish at the moment and have to walk up the hills, but I will get better I know that.


----------



## dglsdms (29 Aug 2013)

I don't know whether it'd be worth looking at training 'regimes'. I had a quick look and they seem to suggest mixing up your rides and, very importantly, resting. Supposedly a long, slow ride with little exertion is better for your base fitness than pushing yourself hard. 
This was news to me but I suppose it makes sense!


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Aug 2013)

I've been told this before and do try to have a slower ride now and again.
I just enjoy going for it on shorter rides.


----------



## dglsdms (29 Aug 2013)

Me too! But all the rides I've done since I got here last week have had around 100ft of climbing a mile and I find myself struggling. I'm massively looking forward to being able to effortlessly spin up them, and if it takes riding slowly (or at least keeping my heart rate down) then I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are giving me an inferiority complex here. Today was my first day on a bike in 45 years. I just about managed to do a couple of miles. Thought I was dying. My legs just didn't have the strength in them that they should.it took me about 45 minutes to go that far and some of that time I spent walking. By the time I finished my legs were like dam jelly and I felt pathetic to say the least. On the bright side, I didn't fall off, didn't crash and wasnt hit by anyone. So all in all I would say it was a win win situation . If that is the worst it can be, then tomorrow will have to be better right. ? I think I may be putting to much effort Iinto riding. Instead of letting the bike do most of the work I'm putting too much effort I to it and trying to do it all myself. Husband not much help. He just looks at me like he thinks I come from mars. Thinks I am too old and too unfit to even attempt to go biking, so no help or encouragement there.


 

Forget the inferiority complex, we all started like you, we all got completely knackered on the first rides, we've all walked up a hill, it's nothing to be ashamed about. Keep at it and you will get fitter and go further. Give it six months and when Hubby sees the change in you, he will be jumping on a bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2013)

Cheers everyone. Your comments make me feel a whole lot better. I should look on the bright side. At least whild i'm walking i'm still getting exercise. Should I rest tomorrow or should I go out again.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Cheers everyone. Your comments make me feel a whole lot better. I should look on the bright side. At least whild i'm walking i'm still getting exercise. Should I rest tomorrow or should I go out again.


If it's any consolation, on my first ride I had to stop and felt physically sick on a hill that barely even bothers me now, so it will come if you persevere. 

Another thing when you are new to things is not to get carried away and bomb off to quickly at the start. Just potter along gently, spinning your legs in a low gear until you start to feel warmed up and your breathing gets a bit easier before you even try to go faster or go up hills.

Hard to say if you should go back out again today. How does your legs feel? If they are feeling achy and heavy probably better maybe every second day until you get stronger, but often when you do go out you start to feel better once you get going.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Aug 2013)

I don't get into a good rhythm until about 3 miles down the road when the legs are warmed up.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I don't get into a good rhythm until about 3 miles down the road when the legs are warmed up.


Yes, used to find the same way back when I used to run a bit. Did a few half marathons and 10ks, just for fun, wasn't very good. There was another woman, similar age and ability to me but she always set off faster than me. I just took it easy until I got my second wind then gradually got a bit faster and always used to pass her around half way. I think it used to annoy her but it was her own fault for going out too fast.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot are giving me an inferiority complex here. Today was my first day on a bike in 45 years. I just about managed to do a couple of miles. Thought I was dying. My legs just didn't have the strength in them that they should.it took me about 45 minutes to go that far and some of that time I spent walking. By the time I finished my legs were like dam jelly and I felt pathetic to say the least. On the bright side, I didn't fall off, didn't crash and wasnt hit by anyone. So all in all I would say it was a win win situation . If that is the worst it can be, then tomorrow will have to be better right. ? I think I may be putting to much effort Iinto riding. Instead of letting the bike do most of the work I'm putting too much effort I to it and trying to do it all myself. Husband not much help. He just looks at me like he thinks I come from mars. Thinks I am too old and too unfit to even attempt to go biking, so no help or encouragement there.


 
Remember when I did not my recent first ride for 20 years but in 1980/1 my first ride for 10 years. I had dysentery while abroad and having returned to UK skeletal, my weight ballooned. The commute to work was 2.2 miles but was a real struggle. 
This time I have been doing minor excercise and dog walks and was a bit less unhealthy - though now 61.
It is still a push but am feeling fitter

Keep with it, this first period will be over and you can start enjoying and increasing your distance


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Forget the inferiority complex, we all started like you, we all got completely knackered on the first rides, *we've all walked up a hill*, it's nothing to be ashamed about. Keep at it and you will get fitter and go further. Give it six months and when Hubby sees the change in you, he will be jumping on a bike.


*Never have*, why do you think I re-gear my bike according to the route I take. I had to reread that bit.



welsh dragon said:


> Cheers everyone. Your comments make me feel a whole lot better. I should look on the bright side. At least whild i'm walking i'm still getting exercise. Should I rest tomorrow or should I go out again.


Listen to your body, if you ache a lot rest till you don't, if you dont ride. The aching is muscle damage and this repairs over a few days, but as it repairs it becomes stronger, and more use to the exercise. Keep trying to tell @Mo1959 this, but you women never listen anyway. 
However I am just nipping out for a few days to avoid the flack.

I went out, because I have no choice if I want to get all these targets/goals by the end of Aug, the target for the year is the one thats going to prove difficult to complete by the 31st.

Also did a Mo explore mid ride, and ended up at the A1 again, funereally enough on the other side of the junction as when I was ill last month, hope this isn't a deja-vu thing.

http://app.strava.com/activities/78454503

Ride was much slower15.6mph over 34.3 miles.


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for the enouragemement guys. I know I am rubbish at the moment and have to walk up the hills, but I will get better I know that.


 
Check your tire pressure regularly. When I first started I ignored it for a little while, until I found out what a difference it can make.

Be consistent, ride regularly and the improvements with conditioning will come. You have more than likely already started making improvements to yours . Even walking up the hills is good exercise.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2013)

Haha ha. I think his jumping days are over. He had a go on my bike, and his memory of riding a bike 50 years ago and his ability now are at opposite ends of the earth. He won't won't want to look stupid,, so I will, l be riding on my own.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Haha ha. I think his jumping days are over. He had a go on my bike, and his memory of riding a bike 50 years ago and his ability now are at opposite ends of the earth. He won't won't want to look stupid,, so I will, l be riding on my own.


I look stupid all the time doesn't stop me, I dont give a fig what people think, but we are all different, it's shame though, a little like my O.H., I would love it if she would just ride with me for a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2013)

I know what you mean. It would be good to have someone encouraging you along the way, but what the heck, I have you guys now. Thank god.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done Reece, nice going
> I have done 470 in 29hrs 55 mins elevation according to rwgps 22084, and some is toward the upper bracket of what I do.


 
My figure was from Strava, so you'll probably finish at a similar rate of climb ( strava has you down at 18,000ft+ @500+ miles) Is strava really that bad at calculating things?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> My figure was from Strava, so you'll probably finish at a similar rate of climb ( strava has you down at 18,000ft+ @500+ miles) Is strava really that bad at calculating things?


It is at elevation, i find gpsies more accurate, but i use enough to get my data, garmin training centre for raw data, and rwgps because its what i started using for elevation when I had the phone and v.a.m. (i can now work this out myself, well the spreadsheet.) and power, but this changed with the hrm it's almost double that with out one, see for the most part it's all just arbitrary, the main reason I correct elevation is that even the 500 can be out by 60+ ft between gain and loss, so you have to chose one and stick with it, garman connect gives higher gains usually.

I just cant ride as far as you Reece in one ride, you know why.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2013)

@welsh dragon don't worry about waling up hills, we've all been there. As others have said, take it easy at the start and then build pace later in the ride (if you feel comfortable doing so).

It's good to see another member on this thread


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2013)

After getting home from holiday and feeling I need to do some cycling to try and get myself back to where I was before I've been cycling to and from work - something I was originally against doing. It's been good, but I feel my average speeds aren't where they were before I went away. I was averaging 17.5+ every day when cycling in before i went away, now I'm struggling to stay at 16 . Maybe next week it will all come back.

And I got scalped at least 5 times tonight on the journey home, one by an ebike. I'm not happy


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just cant ride as far as you Reece in one ride, you know why.


What's with the Reece thing? lol


----------



## monkeylc (29 Aug 2013)

Hello people, not been on for a while. Long story but had fitness problems and sadly had no choice but to sell my bike :'( 
But I'm in the process of using the cycle to work scheme :-) 
Can't wait to get back on it. 
Any suggestions on a decent bike for around 4-5 hundred mark?


----------



## Biggler (29 Aug 2013)

I beat my nemesis, Blakeston Lane! Always ended up walking the final half of it. I felt like Superman during this ride and got a fair few PRs  http://www.strava.com/athletes/2493341



monkeylc said:


> Any suggestions on a decent bike for around 4-5 hundred mark?


 

I'm glad you're back on it! What type of bike are you after road / hybrid / other?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Aug 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> What's with the Reece thing? lol


Sorry mind plays tricks, I was trying to do so many things before I went out, many apologies.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Hello people, not been on for a while. Long story but had fitness problems and sadly had no choice but to sell my bike :'(
> But I'm in the process of using the cycle to work scheme :-)
> Can't wait to get back on it.
> Any suggestions on a decent bike for around 4-5 hundred mark?


 
Does your scheme limit where you can get the bike from?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

Managed 17.3mph average for the ride into work this morning. Deliberately targeted a segment and took it from 196th to 58th

For once Strava speed agreed with the GPS.

http://www.strava.com/activities/78622234


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

@Supersuperleeds Nice one. Thought you had a speedy run this morning. Road bike? It's nice when you shoot up the table. I seem to have a few new kids on the block and am slipping back on several around here. Mind you, most of them look half my age and often seem to ride with guys so get pulled along at a good pace.......well that's my excuse


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Nice one Chris, Mo dont worry about age, I doubt I will manage more than 30 miles @ 15mph today, I ache like I haven't since I started


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one Chris, Mo dont worry about age, I doubt I will manage more than 30 miles @ 15mph today, I ache like I haven't since I started


Oh well, you only have about 57 miles to complete the challenge so you barely need 30 per day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Nice one. Thought you had a speedy run this morning. Road bike? It's nice when you shoot up the table. I seem to have a few new kids on the block and am slipping back on several around here. Mind you, most of them look half my age and often seem to ride with guys so get pulled along at a good pace.......well that's my excuse


 
Yes on the road bike, very heavy legs now. Talking about new kids on the block, some 15 year old took one of my KOMs a couple of weeks ago and left a message on one of my rides bragging about it. I Took it back last night 




Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one Chris, Mo dont worry about age, I doubt I will manage more than 30 miles @ 15mph today, I ache like I haven't since I started


 
Just take it nice and steady Nigel, still only looks like three cyclechat finishers, so you better finish it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Its not that challenge @Mo1959
The cts is 56 miles, the 2000km for the month 70 miles, to complete my goal on mycyclinglog 134, to complete 9,000 since I started 25, and all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Besides I have a new front mech to fit, but might wait till this is done. The bike is running well if a little noisy in certain gears, not going to tempt fate here, but very little work on it in the last month or so apart from taking the rack off and on


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

I have also tried to make the rides a little more difficult than June and July so it actually meant something, or maybe just a distance thing.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Aug 2013)

Need more clothing soon as the weather will start to change. A bit chilly on my return the other evening.

Edit - and I want some MTB shoes/pedals - to go clipless. Shoes I am using at present are far to soft


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Need more clothing soon as the weather will start to change. A bit chilly on my return the other evening.
> 
> Edit - and I want some MTB shoes/pedals - to go clipless. Shoes I am using at present are far to soft


Yep, definite nip in the air now. Autumn is just around the corner.
I have resisted switching to clipless so far. Quite happy with my DMR V8 flatties and a pair of trainers. If I have any spare cash next spring, I may give it a try then but not convinced that I like being attached to the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, definite nip in the air now. Autumn is just around the corner.
> I have resisted switching to clipless so far. Quite happy with my DMR V8 flatties and a pair of trainers. If I have any spare cash next spring, I may give it a try then but not convinced that I like being attached to the bike.


 
Clipless - how dare you!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Clipless - how dare you!


Ha, ha...I just said I might. Probably won't. Knowing my luck I would have a serious mechanical problem when I am in the back of beyond and have to walk with these stupid shoes. At least with trainers you can walk comfortably.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha...I just said I might. Probably won't. Knowing my luck I would have a serious mechanical problem when I am in the back of beyond and have to walk with these stupid shoes. At least with trainers you can walk comfortably.


 
Well I will be getting MTB shoes and will be certain they are walkable shoes.
More urgent is clothing though, need to get some gear before it gets any cooler


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Well I will be getting MTB shoes and will be certain they are walkable shoes.
> More urgent is clothing though, need to get some gear before it gets any cooler


After the ride i just had you can have mine, bike tools the lot. I hate this cycling lark, off back to photography.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After the ride i just had you can have mine, bike tools the lot. I hate this cycling lark, off back to photography.


About time, you've been neglecting your photography  Just joking. Seriously though, don't know what happened but hope you're ok


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After the ride i just had you can have mine, bike tools the lot. I hate this cycling lark, off back to photography.


 
If you're a size ten, then first dibs on the cycling shoes and the bike tools. Willing to swap for a disposable camera that has been sitting in the cupboard for at least a year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Right I am off to fit the new front mech see if that cures the slight noise that I think is due to the mech being to high because it got bent a year ago. This is how long it takes me to save for a simple £15 bit of kit that if it's working doesn't get replaced until it can be.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2013)

Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen. I didn't think I was going to make it today. Had a bit of a dodgy stomache. Anyhow it felt better by lunchtime and as I wasnt feeling any after effects from yesterday I decided to get on my bike. Did the same route as I did yesterday. I spent more time on the bike today than off of it, and I relaxed my legs a bit more instead of keeping them stiff. That tired me out more and faster than anything I think. Did my two and a quarter mile ride. At the end I even managed to ride the last 200 yards uphil to my drive. Managed the ride in 45 minutes. the traffic still scares me spitless mind you. I don't hear the traffic until they are practically on top of me. Husband is still looking at me with that look. Today he said, you look a bit red in the face. Ahh isn't that nice of him to say something so sweet and encouraging.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen. I didn't think I was going to make it today. Had a bit of a dodgy stomache. Anyhow it felt better by lunchtime and as I wasnt feeling any after effects from yesterday I decided to get on my bike. Did the same route as I did yesterday. I spent more time on the bike today than off of it, and I relaxed my legs a bit more instead of keeping them stiff. That tired me out more and faster than anything I think. Did my two and a quarter mile ride. At the end I even managed to ride the last 200 yards uphil to my drive. Managed the ride in 45 minutes. the traffic still scares me spitless mind you. I don't hear the traffic until they are practically on top of me. Husband is still looking at me with that look. Today he said, you look a bit red in the face. Ahh isn't that nice of him to say something so sweet and encouraging.....


Well done, especially on the final bit, I am the same with traffic re hearing them, which is why you need to be constantly vigil. I was tired on my ride this morning so your not alone.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Aug 2013)

There are some neat mirrors available to help with the traffic @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2013)

That's good advice. I don't like them just appearing to at the side of me.it spooks me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Well the front mech was definitely bent, before the rear of the cage just cleared the rings, and about 4+ mm on the top, now its the other way round.


----------



## puffinbilly (30 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the front mech was definitely bent, before the rear of the cage just cleared the rings, and about 4+ mm on the top, now its the other way round.


 

Thanks Nigel - very generous not only to give all your cycling gear away but to do a few upgrades too !!! I know superleeds has first dibs at shoes and tools so I'll have the bike if you can fit some new tyres (thinking tyres probably worn out from all your mileage). 

Seriously - just in awe of the distances/speeds and encouragement that you and Mo and Superleeds (not on the 25/9 hopefully) and others offer on this thread - very encouraging to us folks that thought we knew about bike riding....but want to get to the next level.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Thanks Nigel - very generous not only to give all your cycling gear away but to do a few upgrades too !!! I know superleeds has first dibs at shoes and tools so I'll have the bike if you can fit some *new tyres* (thinking tyres probably worn out from all your mileage).
> 
> Seriously - just in awe of the distances/speeds and encouragement that you and Mo and Superleeds (not on the 25/9 hopefully) and others offer on this thread - very encouraging to us folks that thought we knew about bike riding....but want to get to the next level.


Tyres only done 1189 miles new at the beginning of Aug. Meds must have been messing with my head  , really just didn't feel well, not as bad as last month, but something akin to it..
I dont know about speeds my avg this morning on flat roads was 13.92mph, I was quicker a year ago 
Don't take up basket weaving or knitting or something nice, that doesn't involve strava, throw out all communication devices, and you will be safe.


----------



## SWSteve (30 Aug 2013)

@Stonechat @Mo1959 I hear what you're saying about it being a bit cooler now than a couple of weeks ago. I have had to wear a long sleeved base layer on the cycle in to work this week, but f I were to wear it on the way home I would probably sweat out 15kg of myself.I wore longs and a t-shirt today and that felt fine, so maybe it's just a case of getting the right mix of clothing for the temp.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Aug 2013)

I don't like this talk of cooler weather, I haven't been on my hols yet!
Seven days till St Ives .
Bring it on.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I don't like this talk of cooler weather, I haven't been on my hols yet!
> Seven days till St Ives .
> Bring it on.


Years since I've been down there. Absolutely loved it and would like to go back sometime. Hope you have a great time. Don't eat too many pasties and cream teas or you will need to do miles like Chris and Nigel when you get back!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Stonechat @Mo1959 I hear what you're saying about it being a bit cooler now than a couple of weeks ago. I have had to wear a long sleeved base layer on the cycle in to work this week, but f I were to wear it on the way home I would probably sweat out 15kg of myself.I wore longs and a t-shirt today and that felt fine, so maybe it's just a case of getting the right mix of clothing for the temp.


I always get warm once I get going. Had a long sleeved jersey this morning but by the time I had gone a couple of miles the zip was pulled down and the sleeves pushed up!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

SS top and shorts still for me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> SS top and shorts still for me.


Me too, I refuse to accept summers running out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Tyres only done 1189 miles new at the beginning of Aug. Meds must have been messing with my head  , really just didn't feel well, not as bad as last month, but something akin to it..
> I dont know about speeds my avg this morning on flat roads was 13.92mph, I was quicker a year ago
> Don't take up basket weaving or knitting or something nice, that doesn't involve strava, throw out all communication devices, and you will be safe.


 
@Nigelnaturist We all have bad days, I jumped on the bike tonight, legs felt like lead straight away and just could not get going against the wind. So I ditched the normal commute home and only did six miles. I did clean both my bikes when I got home though.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist We all have bad days, I jumped on the bike tonight, legs felt like lead straight away and just could not get going against the wind. So I ditched the normal commute home and only did six miles. I did clean both my bikes when I got home though.


Must admit I quite enjoy bike cleaning....quite therapeutic.

Wind has really picked up here recently and more forecast for next couple of days. Really hate it so will probably be very short runs or a few days off. Kind of miss my early morning dog walks so if it's too windy might just do an extra walk instead. The pooch won't mind.


----------



## Exile (30 Aug 2013)

Quick run-down of the week so far for me:

Monday - 12 mile ride in the evening. Very sore hands and legs after it, think I need to raise the bars a little more, except the stems at max, so need to order new bits.
Tuesday - No ride. Too sore. Poor excuse, but I couldn't face riding with achy legs and hands.
Wednesday - Quick six mile ride before lunch, didn't track it on Strava as I left my phone in the house. Still aches and pains in my arms and legs so I ended up on the small ring to get over anything more than the slightest incline, and even then it was a bit of a grind. 
Thursday - No ride, out with the family for a meal and drank far too much to feel comfortable on the bike when I got back
Friday - Quick 5 mile ride before it got dark. Wind was horrible at times, as were my legs, having lowered the saddle a little to take some pressure off my hands. Think I'm going to revert that, as I'd rather have sore hands and working legs than the other way round.

Looking to get out tomorrow and Sunday, so fingers crossed I get up to double digits on both those rides. Who knows, maybe I'll even get 20 miles out of one of them...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

Exile said:


> Quick run-down of the week so far for me:
> 
> Monday - 12 mile ride in the evening. Very sore hands and legs after it, think I need to raise the bars a little more, except the stems at max, so need to order new bits.
> Tuesday - No ride. Too sore. Poor excuse, but I couldn't face riding with achy legs and hands.
> ...


Just a matter of riding resting if over sore, but not to long 2 days is usually ok for the aches to go.


@Supersuperleeds
I know Chris, well after I changed the front mech and getting it right (though its not 100%) most of the noise that I thought was the chain on the chainring certainly on the middle, must have been some kind of rubbing, because the amount of power I seemed to be getting to the rear wheel seems a lot more now.
Not sure of the stats to me mates, but coming back with a fair chunk a steady climb I did 10 miles @ almost 16mph in the dark and into a little bit of a headwind, well more blustery from time to time.
First one down the 9,000 since i started, off to do my data now.

Trip there 9.24miles @ 17.3mph.

CTS Bucket List Challenge Day 12, Part 1 I didn't like this ride.
16 mile @ 13.8 cad 77rpm.
CTS Bucket List Challenge Day 12, parts 2 & 3, much better.
20 miles @ 16.4 cad 87 for the two parts of the ride.


----------



## BAtoo (30 Aug 2013)

Almost the end of my first calendar month since starting riding again..Strava tells me I've done 145 miles .. I'm on call tomorrow but might just have to sneak out and do a quick 5M+............

Did 18.2 miles to the pub tonight (ride back in the car) to make it to 145... 13.7 average & dont feel too bad, seemed to have a head wind a lot of the time and was probably riding a gear easier due to that.


----------



## philinmerthyr (30 Aug 2013)

Off for first a short ride on my n+1 (Boardman race hybrid) in the morning before a week all inclusive in Tunisia.

The holiday was booked to fit in with my London 100 training. I'm ready for it now. The new bike will give me the motivation to get back into the 80 mile a week plan I have been following. I will also need to dig out the Long sleeve tops, bib tights and lights when I get back. 

My strava weekly average was around 100 miles a few weeks ago. It will be about 20 after the holiday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Off for first a short ride on my n+1 (Boardman race hybrid) in the morning before a week all inclusive in Tunisia.
> 
> The holiday was booked to fit in with my London 100 training. I'm ready for it now. The new bike will give me the motivation to get back into the 80 mile a week plan I have been following. I will also need to dig out the Long sleeve tops, bib tights and *lights* when I get back.
> 
> My strava weekly average was around 100 miles a few weeks ago. It will be about 20 after the holiday.


It wont take much to get it back up Phil.
Lights already in use.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2013)

Nippy this morning  I have a brief window before the forecasted wind gets going so just about to pop out for a quick run. Doubt it will be very far. Next two days are to be pretty strong winds which I think I may have mentioned once or twice that I don't like  So, already looking forward to a couple of days off.


----------



## Eribiste (31 Aug 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Haha ha. I think his jumping days are over. He had a go on my bike, and his memory of riding a bike 50 years ago and his ability now are at opposite ends of the earth. *He won't won't want to look stupid*,, so I will, l be riding on my own.


 
Errm, you haven't seen me in Lycra, have you....


----------



## Steve Donovan (31 Aug 2013)

Been cycling about 10 weeks. I've done some 30 milers, 40 milers.
Tomorrow I try my first 50 miler loop around the Wirral. I may even extend it to a metric century.


----------



## Misusawa (31 Aug 2013)

Well I managed a 60 mile ride with the boyfriend and daddy on Monday and a 72 mile ride about the area on Friday this week. 
Monday we took 8 hours and ambled about, Friday i took just about 6 hours but I think that's as fast as i'd be able to push my lil hybrid about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

@Steve DonovanWell done Steve, just take it easy, remember plenty of fluid and fuel.

@Misusawa Well done, you would be surprised how fast some go,


----------



## Va Va Froome (31 Aug 2013)

Just took advantage of a lovely sunny morning in Perthshire by doing a 16km route out of town and around some farm back roads.

I was really pushing hard with my phone running the Strava app in my saddle bag, but when I got back to my house and took my phone out, I see it hadn't recorded the route... a bit disappointed because I love seeing the graphs and charts.

The moral of the story is don't double press the start/pause button! 


Don't worry though, it was a fun ride nonetheless!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2013)

Va Va Froome said:


> Just took advantage of a lovely sunny morning in Perthshire by doing a 16km route out of town and around some farm back roads.
> 
> I was really pushing hard with my phone running the Strava app in my saddle bag, but when I got back to my house and took my phone out, I see it hadn't recorded the route... a bit disappointed because I love seeing the graphs and charts.
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone else from lovely Perthshire. One of the nicest areas in Scotland, although I may be biased.  It certainly was a lovely morning. Bit nippy to start with but fine once you got going.

I explored another new section myself. A bit like yours by the sound of it. Little quiet road that just cut through between the more major roads with just farms and little cottages on it.


----------



## fivepence (31 Aug 2013)

Wee trek in the countryside prior to tomorrows tourride

http://www.strava.com/activities/78872245


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2013)

Traffic is heavy here today lots of cars towing caravans so I decided not to go onto the main road today. It's a very popular tourist area here and I think people are trying to get one last weekend away before the kids go back to school. So instead I spent 20 minutes going up and down the lane at the end of my drive.. going down is great but going up is a bugger. I was huffing and puffing by the time I finished. I took brians advise and last night bought a mirror form my bike. At lesst now I will be able to see people coming up behind me so I won't get so spooked hopefully.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

@Mo1959
You pipped me to the 10,000 post in this thread.
Anyway I completed the CTS challenge and 2,000Km in Aug, I have another 65 miles to complete my yearly target.
Pretty easy ride today with 5 p.b's
This is one of those that has a negative incline, but you swear your going up.
B1222 to Milford Dash 1.6miles @ 21.9mph.
Overall 34.3 miles @ 16.7mph.


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> Off for first a short ride on my n+1 (Boardman race hybrid) in the morning before a week all inclusive in Tunisia.
> 
> The holiday was booked to fit in with my London 100 training. I'm ready for it now. The new bike will give me the motivation to get back into the 80 mile a week plan I have been following. I will also need to dig out the Long sleeve tops, bib tights and lights when I get back.
> 
> My strava weekly average was around 100 miles a few weeks ago. It will be about 20 after the holiday.



The Boardman is a great bike. The model is the Hybrid Race. It's great value. Reduced to £430 but I got 10% discount with a British Cycling voucher so only paid £387. 

It's not as quick as my Roubaix but is really comfortable and will be a great bike to ride through the winter. If anyone is looking for an hybrid it's well worth considering.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2013)

Got some Bib Shorts and a Jersey this morning, to start me off. Ride this afternoon.

First recorded ride on iPhone and third ride out for 15 years or so. A little bit windy, but nice nonetheless. Far less wind than were due for sure. Lol.

https://www.strava.com/activities/78905571


----------



## philinmerthyr (31 Aug 2013)

bpsmith said:


> Got some Bib Shorts and a Jersey this morning, to start me off. Ride this afternoon.
> 
> First recorded ride on iPhone and third ride out for 15 years or so. A little bit windy, but nice nonetheless. Far less wind than were due for sure. Lol.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/78905571



That's a great ride around the coast. In the other direction there is a good ride over goweton and down into mumbles. I often join them up and ride Llandarcy to mumbles then over to Pembrey. It's a great area for a cyclist starting out. Loads of flat cycle paths. Here is a route I did a couple of weeks ago - 
http://www.strava.com/activities/75593913


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2013)

philinmerthyr said:


> That's a great ride around the coast. In the other direction there is a good ride over goweton and down into mumbles. I often join them up and ride Llandarcy to mumbles then over to Pembrey. It's a great area for a cyclist starting out. Loads of flat cycle paths. Here is a route I did a couple of weeks ago -
> http://www.strava.com/activities/75593913



Lived this area all my life. Three Crosses and Loughor are the furthest apart I have lived, so know the area well. I have tended to choose between the two routes so far.

First ride was Loughor to Swansea Observatory, to Mumbles Pier, to Loughor. Then did the same route as above for second and above ride.

I prefer the Burry Port route, as the path is so much better for Cyclists, and those not Cycling are nicely spread apart even when weather is nice.

Think I need more air in my tyres though, as not done do since bought a few weeks ago. Off to check out decent pumps now.


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Aug 2013)

Just back from a 40 miler with a mate who's an even newer newbie than me so I think I may have worn him out ! In fairness he did really well on his new Stevens bike & we found some new routes which included some absolutely stunning New Forest views & made it an absolute pleasure to be out in the autumn sunshine. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/78931128


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Just back from a 40 miler with a mate who's an even newer newbie than me so I think I may have worn him out ! In fairness he did really well on his new Stevens bike & we found some new routes which included some absolutely stunning New Forest views & made it an absolute pleasure to be out in the autumn sunshine.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/78931128


Still summer till Sep 21st.


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still summer till Sep 21st.


 
I'm sure the weatherman said autumn starts here!!


----------



## SWSteve (31 Aug 2013)

I felt pretty guilty for not getting out today...so went to get one of the last Gromits in m hunt, which is actually the closest one to my house.

http://www.strava.com/activities/78949073


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> I'm sure the weatherman said autumn starts here!!


Weathermen are like strava lie.
Summer is from the the 21st of June to the 21st of Sept (equinox, the day of the year night is the same length as the day), though there is a slight variation on that from year to year. Autumn from then to Dec 21st Winter solstice (shortest day), re-birth of the New Year, why do you think Xmas and New Year are at this time of year.
21st Dec to 21st Mar, Winter (Spring equinox, like the Autumn some variation), then Mar 21st to Jun 21st spring.

if you know all this please ignore the above.


----------



## wez99 (31 Aug 2013)

Hello everyone, 11 weeks ago, at the ripe old age of 60 I bought my first bike, this on the advice of my doctor to help lower my BP. My first attempt was 6 miles and I was a wreck. 
I stuck at it, slowly enjoying it more and more, now after 11 weeks my longest ride has been 35 miles albeit on cycle trails and the main restriction has been aching backside. I now look forward to weekends when I can have another fix.
I never thought that cycling would be for me, but I now find myself checking out every bike I see.
If by this time next year I still have the bug I will look to invest in a road bike, thanks for reading and any help would be appreciated.
John


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2013)

Nice one John!

I am new too, having just done my third ride today. I am 35, but not done any amount of exercise worth discussing in about 10 years, so its a hard slog for me too.

You've got 30 years + worth of cycling in you, so get out there and enjoy!


----------



## monkeylc (31 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Does your scheme limit where you can get the bike from?


Quite a few online options but julies cycles in Leicester are doing it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Aug 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Quite a few online options but julies cycles in Leicester are doing it.


 
I'd definitely go into Julies and sit on a few bikes. It has been a long time since I went in there, but they used to stock a few different brands. Pretty sure Giant was one of them


----------



## monkeylc (31 Aug 2013)

Would they size me on the bike properly then?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> You pipped me to the 10,000 post in this thread.


Ha, ha.....imagine you noticing a worthless piece of data like that Nigel 

Well done on completing the challenge, and really well done to all the newbies knocking out some amazing rides today. Everyone seems to be progressing really quickly. Us old newbies are going to have to pull our socks up!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Aug 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Would they size me on the bike properly then?


 
They should do yes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....imagine you noticing a worthless piece of data like that Nigel
> 
> Well done on completing the challenge, and really well done to all the newbies knocking out some amazing rides today. Everyone seems to be progressing really quickly. Us old newbies are going to have to pull our socks up!


 
10,020 is the new 10,000 anyway


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....imagine you noticing a worthless piece of data like that Nigel
> 
> Well done on completing the challenge, and *really well done to all the newbies knocking out some amazing rides today*. Everyone seems to be progressing really quickly. Us old newbies are going to have to pull our socks up!


You have to keep a track of things  , unlike my bank card which I thought I had lost, it's only ever in two place cycle shirt or desk. Searched as you do, on the verge of cancelling it and presto it's on the desk, it's not like the desk is untidy.

Ditto this.
I am going to take mine off, for a while, but first I am going out and get my 2nd greatest weekly total.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

wez99 said:


> Hello everyone, 11 weeks ago, at the ripe old age of 60 I bought my first bike, this on the advice of my doctor to help lower my BP. My first attempt was 6 miles and I was a wreck.
> I stuck at it, slowly enjoying it more and more, now after 11 weeks my longest ride has been 35 miles albeit on cycle trails and the main restriction has been aching backside. I now look forward to weekends when I can have another fix.
> I never thought that cycling would be for me, but I now find myself checking out every bike I see.
> If by this time next year I still have the bug I will look to invest in a road bike, thanks for reading and any help would be appreciated.
> John


 and well done John, welcome to the thread.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> but first I am going out and get my 2nd greatest weekly total.


I am almost feeling guilty at my poorer mileage this month compared with everyone else, but not that guilty that I want to go back out in the wind!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am almost feeling guilty at my poorer mileage this month compared with everyone else, but not that guilty that I want to go back out in the wind!


Dont blame you, I have to go to the supermarket, winds dropped a little, just much colder tonight, its just how the mileage worked out, I wouldn't do it if I didn't have a reason to go out, not that masochistic.


----------



## DaveyM (31 Aug 2013)

Put a nice ride in today with a pal who is recovering from a back injury.
Felt way cooler in the wind but still a stunning day out.
I think because I am struggling to get out regular at the minute I am actually enjoying the rides I get more 

http://app.strava.com/activities/78895436
if your interested 

True that some great miles seem to be going in at the moment.


----------



## Jaco45er (31 Aug 2013)

wez99 said:


> Hello everyone, 11 weeks ago, at the ripe old age of 60 I bought my first bike, this on the advice of my doctor to help lower my BP. My first attempt was 6 miles and I was a wreck.
> I stuck at it, slowly enjoying it more and more, now after 11 weeks my longest ride has been 35 miles albeit on cycle trails and the main restriction has been aching backside. I now look forward to weekends when I can have another fix.
> I never thought that cycling would be for me, but I now find myself checking out every bike I see.
> If by this time next year I still have the bug I will look to invest in a road bike, thanks for reading and any help would be appreciated.
> John



Hi John

New to forum, new to road bikes but had MTB's for years. Just had to say how impressed I am that you can cover 35 miles just after 11 weeks . I'm stuck on the sofa, aged 46, after my longest run today of 40 miles with legs that have been replaced by two thingies that feel like they are made of lead !!!

You're effort is very inspiring, I can see you down the bike shop for a road machine very soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Did it, 2nd highest weekly total. I am now going to hibernate for the winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Did it, 2nd highest weekly total. I am now going to hibernate for the winter.


Yeah, right.........why don't I believe you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, right.........why don't I believe you.


I did I promise look.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I did I promise look.
> View attachment 28585


No, I meant I don't believe you are going to hibernate, not that you did your second highest mileage.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Aug 2013)

wez99 said:


> Hello everyone, 11 weeks ago, at the ripe old age of 60 I bought my first bike, this on the advice of my doctor to help lower my BP. My first attempt was 6 miles and I was a wreck.
> I stuck at it, slowly enjoying it more and more, now after 11 weeks my longest ride has been 35 miles albeit on cycle trails and the main restriction has been aching backside. I now look forward to weekends when I can have another fix.
> I never thought that cycling would be for me, but I now find myself checking out every bike I see.
> If by this time next year I still have the bug I will look to invest in a road bike, thanks for reading and any help would be appreciated.
> John


We all done 61 myself but far from first bike, but first -after 20 years away. Keep at it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No, I meant I don't believe you are going to hibernate, not that you did your second highest mileage.


I don't know it was a little nippy out.


----------



## BAtoo (31 Aug 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Almost the end of my first calendar month since starting riding again..Strava tells me I've done 145 miles .. I'm on call tomorrow but might just have to sneak out and do a quick 5M+............
> 
> Did 18.2 miles to the pub tonight (ride back in the car) to make it to 145... 13.7 average & dont feel too bad, seemed to have a head wind a lot of the time and was probably riding a gear easier due to that.


 


Managed to sneak away for one of my short local loops, rode with my GF so a nice steady ride.... Strava makes it 152 miles during my first month riding at an average around 12.5mph.. Short& slowish by some standards but I'm fairly content for a beginner.


----------



## RWright (31 Aug 2013)

Windy here this morning, I could feel it blowing through my house before I even went outside.  I haven't gone out yet but the wind has died down some now.

I was thinking about maybe trying out a mountain bike. Six miles or so from my house is what I have been told is one of the better mountain bike tracks in the state. I thought it might be fun to give it a go...until I saw a few recent races there on Youtube. The guy I bought my Synapse from asked me if I did any mountain biking and I told him no, just road. He knew a lot of local riders here in my town that I also know, and told me it was a lot of fun riding here. He said the track is great but kind of tough....from what I saw on the videos, he was definitely right. I think the videos were taken from vantage points of the worst sections on the course and it makes it look very extreme, hopefully much more so than the rest of the track.

There is a race coming up next Saturday there and I think I am going to go out and check it out. If there are sections out there that I feel like I could ride alone I may start looking for a mountain bike. I think the track is about 10 miles long, add 12 miles to get there and back, that might make for a nice little workout. My only concern is crashing and breaking one of my limbs out in the middle of the woods. I could be lost for weeks out there having to live by eating bugs and plant roots or something.  Actually there are park rangers out there and I can yell pretty loud if I try. 

The name of the race I saw on youtube is called Bouldergeist....yeah, I saw the name at first and realized this might not be what I was hoping for.  Some of the ladies Cat 2 and 3 riders are below. They only cuss a couple of times. Also I got a kick out of seeing a couple of little tiny women riding 29ers.  These are not expert level riders at all, they do try hard and stick with it though. There are higher level race videos but these showed me more what it would be like for a more novice mountain biker. Some other youtube videos showed the better riders and some also show the entire course. I haven't totally given up one the mountain bike idea, even though I am at the age now where the body doesn't heal quite as quickly as it used to.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JT0hwtwOfY


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> Windy here this morning, I could feel it blowing through my house before I even went outside.  I haven't gone out yet but the wind has died down some now.
> 
> I was thinking about maybe trying out a mountain bike.


Having a couple of days off here due to the wind too Rocky.

Re the mountain bike, sounds like fun. I am half contemplating keeping an eye out for a cheap used one just for knocking about on over the winter to try and save the good bikes from the worst of the salt and muck on the roads. It's not worth while paying out too much though so my reasoning is that if I could pick something up for about £50 to £70 pounds I could use it and abuse it over the winter and it would be just as cheap then skipping it and doing the same next year rather than spend anything on it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Managed to sneak away for one of my short local loops, rode with my GF so a nice steady ride.... Strava makes it 152 miles during my first month riding at an average around 12.5mph.. Short& slowish by some standards but I'm fairly content for a beginner.


Well done, I would be pretty pleased better averages than my first two months 10.48 & 12.09 avg.


RWright said:


> There is a race coming up next Saturday there and I think I am going to go out and check it out. If there are sections out there that I feel like I could ride alone I may start looking for a mountain bike. I think the track is about 10 miles long, add 12 miles to get there and back, that might make for a nice little workout. *My only concern is crashing and breaking one of my limbs out in the middle of the woods*. I could be lost for weeks out there having to live by eating bugs and plant roots or something.  Actually there are park rangers out there and I can yell pretty loud if I try.
> 
> The name of the race I saw on youtube is called Bouldergeist....yeah, I saw the name at first and realized this might not be what I was hoping for.  Some of the ladies Cat 2 and 3 riders are below. They only cuss a couple of times. Also I got a kick out of seeing a couple of little tiny women riding 29ers.  These are not expert level riders at all, they do try hard and stick with it though. There are higher level race videos but these showed me more what it would be like for a more novice mountain biker. Some other youtube videos showed the better riders and some also show the entire course. I haven't totally given up one the mountain bike idea, even though I am at the age now where the body doesn't heal quite as quickly as it used to.
> 
> ...



I was going to suggest flares, but not a good idea in woods I suppose. Mobile if a signal, Rifle in case of bears. emergence blanket.
Not commenting on what cycling does the the female body,


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not commenting on what cycling does the the female body,


Looks like a fun track but I thought the bikes looked far too big for them?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Having a couple of days off here due to the wind too Rocky.
> 
> Re the mountain bike, sounds like fun. I am half contemplating keeping an eye out for a cheap used one just for knocking about on over the winter to try and save the good bikes from the worst of the salt and muck on the roads. It's not worth while paying out too much though so my reasoning is that if I could pick something up for about £50 to £70 pounds I could use it and abuse it over the winter and it would be just as cheap then skipping it and doing the same next year rather than spend anything on it.


Morning Mo hope your well, there a shop that sells a lot of cheap bikes here, a little over priced and in poor condition on the whole, usually nothing more than a new chain, brake blocks ect wont cure, though once in a while a nice one pops ups.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I could *use it and abuse it over* the winter and it would be just as cheap then skipping it and doing the same next year rather than spend anything on it.


I can think of better things over the winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Morning Mo hope your well, there a shop that sells a lot of cheap bikes here, a little over priced and in poor condition on the whole, usually nothing more than a new chain, brake blocks ect wont cure, though once in a while a nice one pops ups.


Morning. Yes, I wouldn't want to spend very much on one......can't anyway as I very rarely have enough cash to last the month at times  Just thought if it was cheap enough it might be a bit of fun rumping around when the roads are poor. It would also be good training as it would no doubt weigh a ton.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can think of better things over the winter.


Yes, like staying inside and staying warm instead of freezing fingers and toes like I remember last year.....not that I was actually out that much when I look back at my rides. I would be quite happy just getting out two or three times per week just to keep the legs turning to be honest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Morning. Yes, I wouldn't want to spend very much on one......can't anyway as I very rarely have enough cash to last the month at times


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Well, wind is blowing here right enough so the forecast was correct. At least two days off by the looks of things and it will give the old legs a rest. Just had a coffee and going to head out and give the dog a brisk walk. Must admit, I do enjoy an early morning walk along the river when there's nobody about. Very peaceful.

I'll be back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> *Yes, like staying inside and staying warm instead of freezing fingers and toes like I remember last year*.....not that I was actually out that much when I look back at my rides. I would be quite happy just getting out two or three times per week just to keep the legs turning to be honest.


You got it.
I think I might be more like that this winter, but at least we now have a core fitness we didn't have last year, I could do the distances I did in half the days, in fact what I rode last Dec I could do in 6 days now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, wind is blowing here right enough so the forecast was correct. At least two days off by the looks of things and it will give the old legs a rest. Just had a coffee and going to head out and give the dog a brisk walk. Must admit, I do enjoy an early morning walk along the river when there's nobody about. Very peaceful.
> 
> I'll be back


You didn't watch Terminator last night did.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Not sure if the wind is as strong as predicted. Just saw my neighbour getting back with his bike and felt slightly guilty.......but not guilty enough to go and get mine out. 

Enjoyed a nice brisk walk. Stats for Nigel 4.32miles in I hour 1minute and 1second, pace 14.07 mins per mile according to mapmywalk, so a bit of a power walk as I think the average walking pace is about 18minute miles. Could be wrong.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure if the wind is as strong as predicted. Just saw my neighbour getting back with his bike and felt slightly guilty.......but not guilty enough to go and get mine out.
> 
> Enjoyed a nice brisk walk. Stats for Nigel 4.32miles in I hour 1minute and 1second, pace 14.07 mins per mile according to mapmywalk, so a bit of a power walk as I think the average walking pace is about 18minute miles. Could be wrong.


Your worse than me Mo.  I never do my walks, mind I you I dont walk anywhere.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your worse than me Mo.  I never do my walks, mind I you I dont walk anywhere.


Well, you should. We need weight bearing exercise at our age.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 besides I haven't put a synopses of last months data on here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, you should. We need weight bearing exercise at our age.


I am only 18 .
I do enough walking up and down stairs for others in this household.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Here's a bit a of trivia, if there are more than twice the amount of bikes produced each year than cars, how come there are more cars than bikes on the road, (yeah I know the bit about places like China and India ect.), but surly some of those figures would filter down to a few more bikes than is seen on the roads than cars in this country.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Here's a bit a of trivia, if there are more than twice the amount of bikes produced each year than cars, how come there are more cars than bikes on the road, (yeah I know the bit about places like China and India ect.), but surly some of those figures would filter down to a few more bikes than is seen on the roads than cars in this country.


Hmmm, I think it might be something to do with all these lazy feckers that buy them and then leave them in the garage and take the car when their little legs get tired.


----------



## RWright (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure if the wind is as strong as predicted. Just saw my neighbour getting back with his bike and felt slightly guilty.......but not guilty enough to go and get mine out.
> 
> Enjoyed a nice brisk walk. Stats for Nigel 4.32miles in I hour 1minute and 1second, pace 14.07 mins per mile according to mapmywalk, so a bit of a power walk as I think the average walking pace is about 18minute miles. Could be wrong.


 That is a good walking pace. I only get up to about 3.5 MPH.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 good point.
Just looked at the weather, definitely going to do some pictures instead.


----------



## RWright (1 Sep 2013)

The only cyclist I saw riding today were a couple of Mormon guys. Not sure if you have them over there but it is a Religion. The males at about 19 or 20 years old or so I guess, go out on bicycles and spread the word about their religion. They are very polite and seem like nice guys but I got up out of the saddle and pedaled my ass off as fast as I could when I saw them. 

I forgot to mention they always wear white button down short sleeve shirts, a tie and black pants, and travel in pairs. You can spot them a mile away.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> The only cyclist I saw riding today were a couple of Mormon guys. Not sure if you have them over there but it is a Religion. The males at about 19 or 20 years old or so I guess, go out on bicycles and spread the word about their religion. They are very polite and seem like nice guys but I got up out of the saddle and pedaled my ass off as fast as I could when I saw them.


We have them Rocky, not very common though, come knocking at the door once in a while, not going to get into religion, as I respect people beliefs to much, but just to say, that I am sure that when some leave here they must be questioning their faith


----------



## RWright (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> We have them Rocky, not very common though, come knocking at the door once in a while, not going to get into religion, as I respect people beliefs to much, but just to say, that I am sure that when some leave here they must be questioning their faith


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Sep 2013)

Contemplating going out for a little spin while the sun is out. Just noticed the new layout in the typing box. Woo hoo  it means I can add these from my iPad and not have to fire up the old and tired laptop 

I've just ordered another pair of my favourite shorts as my bones complained a bit the other day when I wore my cheaper version. Also ordered new gloves to see if I can alleviate the need to keep shaking my hands around like a wally to get comfortable. 

Catch you all later folks, taking me a while to catch up on everybody's amazing progress as I've not been on for a bit


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Contemplating going out for a little spin while the sun is out. Just noticed the new layout in the typing box. Woo hoo  it means I can add these from my iPad and not have to fire up the old and tired laptop
> 
> I've just ordered another pair of my favourite shorts as my bones complained a bit the other day when I wore my cheaper version. Also ordered new gloves to see if I can alleviate the need to keep shaking my hands around like a wally to get comfortable.
> 
> Catch you all later folks, taking me a while to catch up on everybody's amazing progress as I've not been on for a bit


I was wondering what happened to you. Hope they are gloves to keep your fingers warm as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was wondering what happened to you. Hope they are gloves to keep your fingers warm as well.


Yep. That will be yet another thing to research before long after last winter's struggle to keep my hands warm. Wish everything for cyclists wasn't so blooming expensive! I thought maybe these gloves with the lobster type fingers might be warmer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. That will be yet another thing to research before long after last winter's struggle to keep my hands warm. Wish everything for cyclists wasn't so blooming expensive! I thought maybe these gloves with the lobster type fingers might be warmer.


At least we know the garmins are upto the job, I remember getting back one night and I was sure there was more snow on the bike than the roads, built up around the brakes under the guards collected on the spokes (fewer of them this year) the bike must have doubled its weight, no wonder I was slower on these days.


----------



## RWright (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. That will be yet another thing to research before long after last winter's struggle to keep my hands warm. Wish everything for cyclists wasn't so blooming expensive! I thought maybe these gloves with the lobster type fingers might be warmer.


 I am ready for winter. I bought everything I thought I might need at the end of last winter. I am buying spring gear now.  Going to load up on some fingerless gloves and get another sleeveless jersey or two soon. I just need to figure out when the best time to buy tires and tubes is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> I am ready for winter. I bought everything I thought I might need at the end of last winter. I am buying spring gear now.  Going to load up on some fingerless gloves and get another sleeveless jersey or two soon. I just need to figure out when the best time to buy tires and tubes is.


I am ready too, just better things I could get still. Mind you not much on the bike needs doing now, new shifters still, but what I have works, a new rear mech would be nice, and some new bar tape.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Sep 2013)

@Nigelnaturist 
I've ordered fingerless for the minute. My winter ones are sealskins and are pretty good, but my summer ones don't seem to have the padding in the right place. I must do some more core strength work to keep my weight in my back end, rather than on my hands though 

Nice ride out today. My intention was to have another go at staying in Zone 2 but I had to speed up for some traffic and thought, hey, go for it. Felt quick and good, but no PRs or anything today  Trying not to be disappointed, but focus on the fact I burnt more calories than I would have sitting on my bum

Have a great day folks
X

Reason for edit- forgot to do it as a reply so didn't make sense in context of the thread. Blonde!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> @Nigelnaturist
> I've ordered fingerless for the minute. My winter ones are sealskins and are pretty good, but my summer ones don't seem to have the padding in the right place. I must do some more core strength work to keep my weight in my back end, rather than on my hands though
> 
> Nice ride out today. My intention was to have another go at staying in Zone 2 but I had to speed up for some traffic and thought, hey, go for it. Felt quick and good, but no PRs or anything today  *Trying not to be disappointed, but focus on the fact I burnt more calories than I would have sitting on my bum*
> ...


This is really what it's about, and having a better overall fitness level.


----------



## stevey (1 Sep 2013)

Still here  had a few days (enforced) off from the bike (gardening,birthdays and the like), so went for a spin this morning most enjoyable could have gone on but decided to not too. http://www.strava.com/activities/79135195# couple of PB's so pleased with that really need to catch up on this thread as well hope ya all well and enjoying your riding


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2013)

Flying ride today, just shy of 37 miles at 18mph |(per strava - was really 18.3mph.) 

http://www.strava.com/activities/79173397

Pretty pleased with that. Only annoying thing is I have finished the week on 398.94 miles, I really can't be bothered to go do a mile to break 400


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Here's a bit a of trivia, if there are more than twice the amount of bikes produced each year than cars, how come there are more cars than bikes on the road, (yeah I know the bit about places like China and India ect.), but surly some of those figures would filter down to a few more bikes than is seen on the roads than cars in this country.



Most people that buy a bike ride it once and then it stays in the garage.

Also you have people who have more than one bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Flying ride today, just shy of 37 miles at 18mph |(per strava - was really 18.3mph.)
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/79173397
> 
> Pretty pleased with that. Only annoying thing is I have finished the week on 398.94 miles, I really can't be bothered to go do a mile to break 400


Nice one Chris
I can't be bothered at all, did think of getting it over 300 miles, but my body does need a rest.


----------



## fivepence (1 Sep 2013)

Challenge 50 Tourride in Stoke on Trent this morning , Pretty tough terrain with tough wind to deal with , Endomondo had it at 29kmph tho felt stronger
Pulled in to Bargain Booze on Cheadle Road , for a red bull and a snickers as was beginning to feel the pinch
All in all happy to break 4 hours

http://www.strava.com/activities/79182316


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2013)

fivepence said:


> Challenge 50 Tourride in Stoke on Trent this morning , Pretty tough terrain with tough wind to deal with , Endomondo had it at 29kmph tho felt stronger
> Pulled in to Bargain Booze on Cheadle Road , for a red bull and a snickers as was beginning to feel the pinch
> All in all happy to break 4 hours
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/79182316



Nice ride. Some good climbing in there and a KOM.


----------



## Reece (1 Sep 2013)

fivepence said:


> Challenge 50 Tourride in Stoke on Trent this morning , Pretty tough terrain with tough wind to deal with , Endomondo had it at 29kmph tho felt stronger
> Pulled in to Bargain Booze on Cheadle Road , for a red bull and a snickers as was beginning to feel the pinch
> All in all happy to break 4 hours
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/79182316


Nice one mate, not sure on the 50 route but damn the pro 100 route was hard with that wind!!


----------



## Reece (1 Sep 2013)

Well today was the toughest ride for me yet. the Tour of Britain Stoke sportive pro 100 route. Not sure if I wasn't 100% but the sheer number of hills and bloody wind sapped all my energy. Literally the first ride I wanted to get off and walk some hills. I persisted though and told the legs to shut up and cracked on. Great feeling finishing it and definitely be back next year to beat my time.

Missed a few miles after forgetting to restart the Garmin after a stop waiting for friends to get up the hill - http://app.strava.com/activities/79278791#kudos


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2013)

Reece said:


> Well today was the toughest ride for me yet. the Tour of Britain Stoke sportive pro 100 route. Not sure if I wasn't 100% but the sheer number of hills and bloody wind sapped all my energy. Literally the first ride I wanted to get off and walk some hills. I persisted though and told the legs to shut up and cracked on. Great feeling finishing it and definitely be back next year to beat my time.
> 
> Missed a few miles after forgetting to restart the Garmin after a stop waiting for friends to get up the hill - http://app.strava.com/activities/79278791#kudos



Great effort Reece. It was bad enough around Leicester, so it must have been much worse going up those hills.


----------



## Reece (1 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great effort Reece. It was bad enough around Leicester, so it must have been much worse going up those hills.


Was horrible. 448m up in elevation in the peak district with nothing but open ground so no protection was horrendous. Literally blowing across the road, even more sketchy on the descent at 46mph with bad crosswinds. Few hairy moments indeed lol!


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Almost the end of my first calendar month since starting riding again..Strava tells me I've done 145 miles .. I'm on call tomorrow but might just have to sneak out and do a quick 5M+............
> 
> Did 18.2 miles to the pub tonight (ride back in the car) to make it to 145... 13.7 average & dont feel too bad, seemed to have a head wind a lot of the time and was probably riding a gear easier due to that.


My first really good month has seen me do 225 miles. Sure July was less than 50 miles.
Need to try to fit a a ride tomorrow, as Tues I have to go and pick up Mrs Stonechat


----------



## fivepence (1 Sep 2013)

Reece said:


> Nice one mate, not sure on the 50 route but damn the pro 100 route was hard with that wind!!



Wasn't as bad as your route , had about 350m ish elevation on wide open moorland with a crosswind before the two routes joined for a CAT4 and ye went in for the killer peak districts. Was about worst of it til Gun Hill and well not many like Gun Hill. Even Tour of Britian stages get blown apart on that slope. Well organised event , will do it again next year - the proper one


----------



## bpsmith (1 Sep 2013)

A bit of advice to newbies, from a newbie...buy a track pump from day 1!

Enjoyed my ride yesterday, but felt slower than before, despite trying a lot harder. My front tyre was looking slightly flatter than before, but nothing major so went with it.

Bought a JoeBlow Sport II today, after searching for advice on here, and checked the tyres. They were on 70-80 psi or so. Hasn't touched them since new, 3 rides back.

Can heartily recommend the Joe Blow though! Got from my local H store, reserved online with £6 saving to in store, and then used my Cycling Weekly Magazine code for a further 10%. Saved over £10 altogether.


----------



## Va Va Froome (1 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice to see someone else from lovely Perthshire. One of the nicest areas in Scotland, although I may be biased.  It certainly was a lovely morning. Bit nippy to start with but fine once you got going.
> 
> I explored another new section myself. A bit like yours by the sound of it. Little quiet road that just cut through between the more major roads with just farms and little cottages on it.



I'm in Strathmore between Perth and Forfar. A big valley with grain fields, berry fields and lochs, it's an absolute joy to cycle on all the wee single track roads between them all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, right.........why don't I believe you.


See not been out.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

Reece said:


> Was horrible. 448m up in elevation in the peak district with nothing but open ground so no protection was horrendous. Literally blowing across the road, even more sketchy on the descent at 46mph with bad crosswinds. Few hairy moments indeed lol!


Being a downhill coward, much respect, I would've braking right down in speed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

@Reece & @fivepence Well done on your rides yesterday, it was pretty bad here, supposed to be worse today but dying out later.
Enjoying my time out of the saddle (sort of). I did a short ride to the supermarket yesterday, about 1 1/2 miles, and I climbed Baghill in a higher gear than I normally do, thought at first it was due to the new front mech, but realised one I hadn't gone far and two the wind was behind me.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> See not been out.


Me neither. 2 days in a row! Could have been out as it isnt as windy as they forecast. Just walked again and the dog got a great run around with a young spaniel. Quite enjoying my days off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Me neither. 2 days in a row! Could have been out as it isnt as windy as they forecast. Just walked again and the dog got a great run around with a young spaniel. Quite enjoying my days off.


I can't go out, garmin is flat left it on the bike yesterday afternoon in the shed.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't go out, garmin is flat left it on the bike yesterday afternoon in the shed.


Erm, you can still ride the bike.  I am actually starting to think it might be nice to go out occasionally without it and just cycle along not caring about distance/speed, etc.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't go out, garmin is flat left it on the bike yesterday afternoon in the shed.



Since when did not having gps stop anyone riding a bike?

Says the man who carries a spare battery for his gps, just in case it fails


----------



## RWright (2 Sep 2013)

I wouldn't carry my Garmin if I was riding off road. Afraid I would crash and break it plus wouldn't want anyone to see that I might could have walked faster.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 @Supersuperleeds 
It's more a total mileage thing, than the gps.
Anyway i am taking my own advise and waiting till all the ache in my thighs goes.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Sep 2013)

Lovely ride of 11.3 miles this morning with an avg 16.7. Kept the mileage reading to one decimal place so @Mo1959 doesn't think I am lacking in any department 
Really enjoy getting out at the moment when I can, to escape family stuff ( grandmother in law / stroke/ work )

I was also shocked to see @Nigelnaturist cannot ride a bike without the use of Mr Garmin


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Lovely ride of 11.3 miles this morning with an avg 16.7. Kept the mileage reading to one decimal place so @Mo1959 doesn't think I am lacking in any department
> Really enjoy getting out at the moment when I can, to escape family stuff ( grandmother in law / stroke/ work )
> 
> I was also shocked to see @Nigelnaturist cannot ride a bike without the use of *Mr Garmin*


Who do think does all the work
I rode to London without one, I rode last year without one. I keep telling you I am a stats freak, just a hobby. I like designing spreadsheets that do what I want the data gives me something to work with.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Sep 2013)

Just leg pulling mate


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just leg pulling mate



Don't pull it to hard, his thighs are aching


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

Besides a someone wants a picture for publication.


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Sep 2013)

Knackered after the last week of decorating and gardening, I was less tired when I did that mammoth week of cycling miles! Had a bike fit this morning, which all went well. I was quite surprised that my saddle was around 2cm too low but most of the other settings where already very close. Of the comments he made, he said my ham string flexibility was poor and wants me to work on that for a month when he'll check the fit again. First experience of a turbo trainer too...which I'd be thinking about for winter training...after 2 hours on one this morning, I think not. It was useful for getting fit information and recording angles but I think I'd go crazy(ier) if I rode one regularly, so boring!


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Sep 2013)

Where did you go for the fit @AndyPeace ?


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Sep 2013)

@BrianEvesham 
I went down to Worcester University for the fit. It took just over 2 hours. As well as being measured I spent some time on the turbo, switching between light and hard efforts, as this can effect the angles your legs work at. Quite clever how they can read the angles your body is at from a computer screen. Interesting tid bits of info on how the body works too. all in all enjoyed and it was pretty thorough for a basic fit. Was pleased he said I could go back for a follow-up fit in a month and he is emailing me some routines to improve my ham string flexibility along with the results from the fit.


----------



## azraphale (2 Sep 2013)

first ride done on nice shiny bike. 6.6 miles done 13.9 avg mph and 366ft elevation. not sure how that stacks up for an average age newbie but i felt it deserved a pint  garmin has my max speed at 49mph and strava has it at 43 but i feel neither of these can be right. im using runkeeper on my android phone then exporting the data, anyone know any accuracy issues with this app. ive heard strava has issues


----------



## Peter Armstrong (2 Sep 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/14771205 First ride Set 07/08/2012
http://www.strava.com/activities/79182317 Set yesterday

This is my progression for just over a year,


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2013)

Hi just came back from my ride. Still knackered, but I managed to do the ride in 35 minutes as opposed to 45 mins like last week, but that was probably due to the fact that last week my tyre pressure on my front tyre was only about half what it should be. Husband pumped my tyre up, but hasn't I inflated it to the correct pressure. I think it should be a minimum of 50psi, but he has put it to 40psi. He says he never liked inflating tyres to the pressures that manufacuters advise so im I'm stuck with it for the moment. on the plus side, I managed to ride approx two thirds of the way up my lane today, as opposed to the last 150 yards or so, so that's an improvement. Also right at the beginning ing of my ride when I get onto the main road I have a sharp right turn over a bridge and up a steep incline. Last week I could not even think of doing it, but today I managed quite well without getting off my bike. Onwards and upwards as they say.


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Sep 2013)

azraphale said:


> first ride done on nice shiny bike. 6.6 miles done 13.9 avg mph and 366ft elevation. not sure how that stacks up for an average age newbie but i felt it deserved a pint  garmin has my max speed at 49mph and strava has it at 43 but i feel neither of these can be right. im using runkeeper on my android phone then exporting the data, anyone know any accuracy issues with this app. ive heard strava has issues



Inaccuracies are probably due to gps readings. Sometimes when your gps is tracking you it can become distorted and place you somewhere where your not. Strava and Garmin process the raw gps data differently ( I think strava tries to 'smooth' out anomolies and Garmin just leaves it as is). The only fix is to use a wheel sensor to track your speed. I believe there are ways to edit the data to correct it @Nigelnaturist


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Sep 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi just came back from my ride. Still knackered, but I managed to do the ride in 35 minutes as opposed to 45 mins like last week, but that was probably due to the fact that last week my tyre pressure on my front tyre was only about half what it should be. Husband pumped my tyre up, but hasn't I inflated it to the correct pressure. *I think it should be a minimum of 50psi, but he has put it to 40psi. He says he never liked inflating tyres to the pressures that manufacuters advise* so im I'm stuck with it for the moment. on the plus side, I managed to ride approx two thirds of the way up my lane today, as opposed to the last 150 yards or so, so that's an improvement. Also right at the beginning ing of my ride when I get onto the main road I have a sharp right turn over a bridge and up a steep incline. Last week I could not even think of doing it, but today I managed quite well without getting off my bike. Onwards and upwards as they say.



Manufacturer's tend to go for the safe side and most tires can be inflated well beyond the recommended limits. You should prompt your Hubby that under inflated tires are more likely to puncture, as a stiff tire can push debris out of its path, whereas a soft tire will trap it. Tire pressure is also relative to weight (both you and the bike) the greater the weight the higher the pressure needed. If those are 26" (MTB) wheels I'd be going for 60-70psi for road use.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2013)

They are 28. Its a hybrid. Thanks for the advise, but not a good idea for me to rock the boat. Maybe if I grovel and tell him now much better it is now he may relent and do something. Well see. Once again thanks for the advise. I agree with you. If there has been such a big improvement with the tyre as it is now, then I can't imagine how much better it would be at an even higher pressure.


----------



## azraphale (2 Sep 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Inaccuracies are probably due to gps readings. Sometimes when your gps is tracking you it can become distorted and place you somewhere where your not. Strava and Garmin process the raw gps data differently ( I think strava tries to 'smooth' out anomolies and Garmin just leaves it as is). The only fix is to use a wheel sensor to track your speed. I believe there are ways to edit the data to correct it @Nigelnaturist


ahh yes i believe i read somewhere that nigel likes messing with spread sheets and information, thanks for the advice anyway, saving up for a garmin but as you all know beginning biking is exensive and doesnt appear to get any cheaper the longer you ride


----------



## azraphale (2 Sep 2013)

take your bike to lbs and ask them nicely to put your tyres to the correct pressure


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> They are 28. Its a hybrid. Thanks for the advise, but not a good idea for me to rock the boat. Maybe if I grovel and tell him now much better it is now he may relent and do something. Well see. Once again thanks for the advise. I agree with you. If there has been such a big improvement with the tyre as it is now, then I can't imagine how much better it would be at an even higher pressure.



Hybrid 28s, they should be around 80-90 psi. It will say on the tyre wall what the max is. Invest in a track pump and you will be able to pump them up yourself.


----------



## AndyPeace (2 Sep 2013)

@welsh dragon 
On the plus side, lower pressures can offer better grip and stability. Best not to mention that one to the other half


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2013)

No. I absolutely will, not mention lower pressures. I live I a very hilly area. Lower pressure I def don't need. Cheers. As for walking my bike to my lbs, that's about 9 miles away. I suppose on the plus side, id be getting some serious exercise that way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2013)

azraphale said:


> first ride done on nice shiny bike. 6.6 miles done 13.9 avg mph and 366ft elevation. not sure how that stacks up for an average age newbie but i felt it deserved a pint  garmin has my max speed at 49mph and strava has it at 43 but i feel neither of these can be right. im using runkeeper on my android phone then exporting the data, anyone know any accuracy issues with this app. ive heard strava has issues


Well done on your first ride. 
Regarding gps readings, the gps plot can be recorded quite a distance apart from each other, but usually and set intervals, 
For instance if travel @ 15mph you are doing 7.333 yards per second so over two plots of one second intervals there is only 7 yards, if the distance recorded between the two plots is different the speed will be different for example if the distance is 14 yards your speed will be recorded at 30mph, or correspondingly at what ever speed you are doing. This is a simplistic explanation of it. 
Hope it helps. The actual data in TCX or GPX data files can be corrected but it is quite involved. Tracks can also be corrected, but most of the time it isn't worth the effort. Most web based logging applications will export either or TCX or GPX files, these can then be used on any other web application, so even if you dont have a garmin you can create an account and upload these to garmin connect, where certain data fields can be corrected, like max speed, elevation also, but I think garmin tends to be high.


----------



## azraphale (2 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done on your first ride.
> Regarding gps readings, the gps plot can be recorded quite a distance apart from each other, but usually and set intervals,
> For instance if travel @ 15mph you are doing 7.333 yards per second so over two plots of one second intervals there is only 7 yards, if the distance recorded between the two plots is different the speed will be different for example if the distance is 14 yards your speed will be recorded at 30mph, or correspondingly at what ever speed you are doing. This is a simplistic explanation of it.
> Hope it helps. The actual data in TCX or GPX data files can be corrected but it is quite involved. Tracks can also be corrected, but most of the time it isn't worth the effort. Most web based logging applications will export either or TCX or GPX files, these can then be used on any other web application, so even if you dont have a garmin you can create an account and upload these to garmin connect, where certain data fields can be corrected, like max speed, elevation also, but I think garmin tends to be high.


erm thanks i think  max speed doesnt worry me enough to get involved in it that much. might come in handy for a speed camera challenge on strava but im more interested in getting my avg mph up ready for sportives next year


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2013)

As I'm working away this week (Weds and Thurs) I thought I should do some more cycling in and from work (Plus it saves me the £3-4 train far every day) this week.

Today's rides:
http://www.strava.com/activities/79386198
http://www.strava.com/activities/79486705

@RWright if the fellow who sold you your bike knows loads of people who ride that trail, maybe if you spoke to him about being interested he/someone he knows may have an old mountain bike you could try on that trail/somewhere else so you can make an informed decsion whether to buy or not? It could also mean they have another member of their gang.

@Mo1959 I know how you feel re: winter bikes, I'm looking at building/buying a fixie/ss for the winter so am starting to look at cheap bikes on gumtree/ebay which I could the convert. The only issue I have is that I'm tiny and all the bikes I see have large/medium frames (I ride a medium on my secteur but the frame isn't the same as a more 'arse in the air' roadie)


----------



## RWright (2 Sep 2013)

That is a good idea Steve. The only LBS in my town is very mountain bike oriented. I may start there. The guy I got my bike from lives about 30 miles away and I don't think I still have his phone number. I am sure the bike shop will be a big help. This mountain bike stuff is different than road bikes, a new can of worms to open. I now have to think of frame sizes in inches again it looks like, also if I want hard tail, full susser, 29er, 69er, 96er, or would I be better off with a CX vs a MTB. It may take me years just to learn all the new abbreviations.  

I am going to start by going and checking out a nearby race track, this coming Saturday. I am thinking a lot of my off road riding will be there if I decide to get into it. I just feel sorry already for the person that may happen to show any interest in answering some of my questions. I have a ton of them.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> That is a good idea Steve. The only LBS in my town is very mountain bike oriented. I may start there. The guy I got my bike from lives about 30 miles away and I don't think I still have his phone number. I am sure the bike shop will be a big help. This mountain bike stuff is different than road bikes, a new can of worms to open. I now have to think of frame sizes in inches again it looks like, also if I want hard tail, full susser, 29er, 69er, 96er, or would I be better off with a CX vs a MTB. It may take me years just to learn all the new abbreviations.
> 
> I am going to start by going and checking out a nearby race track, this coming Saturday. I am thinking a lot of my off road riding will be there if I decide to get into it. I just feel sorry already for the person that may happen to show any interest in answering some of my questions. I have a ton of them.



The shop would be silly to not send a couple of people along to the event to try and earn some business for later that week. If you see one of them have a chat, if they can't answer everything for you then they would be stupid to not suggest you go in-store afterwards to have a proper chat then.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2013)

Did a run to Warfield and back and went through the Windsor Great Park so it was quite hilly
27.8 miles at average of 11.2 - or 11.8 according to Strava
Elevation 557 feet so done some ups and downs
http://www.strava.com/activities/79459644
Felt ok during the run a bit flaked now. Want to feel a bit more consistent at these 30 miles (nearly) runs before I move up to 40m
Again 2 days away from cycling (apart from say about 5-6 on Weds)


----------



## RWright (2 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The shop would be silly to not send a couple of people along to the event to try and earn some business for later that week. If you see one of them have a chat, if they can't answer everything for you then they would be stupid to not suggest you go in-store afterwards to have a proper chat then.


 
The LBS is a sponsor and organizer of one of the races there every year. This weekend's race is more of a collegiate level thing....I think. I have not been around bicycle racing at all. It is just the assumptions I am making from what I read. Totally new world to me. I do think most of the races out there are sanctioned by some national governing body. I forget the name of the sanctioning organization.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> The LBS is a sponsor and organizer of one of the races there every year. This weekend's race is more of a collegiate level thing....I think. I have not been around bicycle racing at all. It is just the assumptions I am making from what I read. Totally new world to me. I do think most of the races out there are sanctioned by some national governing body. I forget the name of the sanctioning organization.



Okay, but I would hope they send someone there to try and catch people in their bike money net


----------



## RWright (3 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay, but I would hope they send someone there to try and catch people in their bike money net


 I have a feeling they will have a tent set up there or something. I have not been around bicycle racing but have been around a lot of motocross and done a little enduro motorcycle racing. I expect it to be something like the enduro motorcycle racing, just not as fast.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Sep 2013)

Perfect riding day here in Evesham. 11.2 hilly route with a nice avg of 16 this morning.
I have noticed that when I am down on the drops (more frequent now the beer belly has gone!) I find myself pushing back on the seat and thinking I should put the longer stem back on. It's fine on the hoods though.
Is this just me fitting into the riding position better now I have lost a shed load of wieght?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Perfect riding day here in Evesham. 11.2 hilly route with a nice avg of 16 this morning.
> I have noticed that when I am down on the drops (more frequent now the beer belly has gone!) I find myself pushing back on the seat and thinking I should put the longer stem back on. It's fine on the hoods though.
> Is this just me fitting into the riding position better now I have lost a shed load of wieght?


I think it is probably just you adapting to the position over time plus the loss of weight will have helped. I know when I first starting riding a road bike I felt really stretched out and swapped the original stem for a much shorter one for a while, then as time passed and I adapted to the position, I swapped back again as I prefer being a bit more stretched now.

Well done on that average for a hilly route. Went exploring up a hill myself this morning but it knocked my speed right back. Enjoyed it though and it was very peaceful.

http://app.strava.com/activities/79650631


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Sep 2013)

Not as hilly as your ride @Mo1959.
I also fitted a shorter 90 stem to replace the original but I think I will swap it back soon.

Hopefully out this afternoon with the boys for a ten mile loop to the park with the tag combo.


Edit;
Yep another 10 gentle miles added.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (3 Sep 2013)

Just gearing up to go for my first ride since last Tuesday after a very naughty and gluttonous camping trip in exmoor over the weekend. 

Hopefully I haven't completely lost what little fitness I had!

I've plotted out a 26/27 mile route round the local lanes following the river Severn, so I'll see how I get on. 
Looking to do my first 30+ miler this week, I have a route ready to go, which works out nearer 40 miles up towards Tewkesbury and then down all the squiggly lanes. I would do it today as the weather is so good, but I'm not sure my legs could take it after a week of no riding, so I'll try it later in the week.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2013)

Sunday's jaunt to the coast and back was 60.3 miles. Average 10.7 which I'm not too unhappy with considering the distance - and it's a bit more up and down than my usual rides.
One thing I have learnt is - eat the day before. I didn't. V stupid . I practically blew up at the half way point. However some nosh and a sugar hit and a small amount of retail therapy got me going again. The 30 miles back was much easier. Having kayaked twice in the preceding week, but not cycled, my thighs decided to have a bit of a complaining session for the first time ever. Ouch . Thankfully it didn't last too long.
Forgot to add that we diverted down a lane just up from home even though I was pretty tired. I realised it was going to come in at just under 60. Previous longest was 50 and I was determined to make it (just) over 60


----------



## Uncle_Fluffy (3 Sep 2013)

Did my first 40 miler today and feel totally pleased with myself .

Weather was nicely warm but overcast with very light winds making it perfect for the attempt. 

This is not only my longest ride but also the fastest, with an average of 16.04 mph. I'm thinking that this is pretty good considering the bike's just a cheap hybrid!

Ian.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2013)

Uncle_Fluffy said:


> Did my first 40 miler today and feel totally pleased with myself .
> 
> Weather was nicely warm but overcast with very light winds making it perfect for the attempt.
> 
> ...


That is indeed very good. Well done.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Sep 2013)

Uncle_Fluffy said:


> Did my first 40 miler today and feel totally pleased with myself .
> 
> Weather was nicely warm but overcast with very light winds making it perfect for the attempt.
> 
> ...


Well done. I aim to do one or two more 30 milers before tackling 40 milers. It won't be at your speed though, my 20 miles are at 12mph+ and my 10 milers are at 14.5ish


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Sep 2013)

Uncle_Fluffy said:


> Did my first 40 miler today and feel totally pleased with myself .
> 
> Weather was nicely warm but overcast with very light winds making it perfect for the attempt.
> 
> ...


 
Great feeling when you reach a milestone.. well done.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Sep 2013)

Here's some rides I've done in the last week and a bit.. not posted too many of late due to that dreaded word 'work'.
http://app.strava.com/activities/78397288
http://app.strava.com/activities/79679281

Now my work is nearly done I will be able to get out and ride a bit yippee..


----------



## Tcr4x4 (3 Sep 2013)

Well I did 27 miles, I was ready to go further, as the route was lovely with some fantastic views and lanes.. Sadly at about mile 20, my back decided to start going into spasm and was in a lot of pain. I rode through it, but it got worse and worse. I got back into the outskirts of the City and took a detour to try add a few extra miles, and on a slight incline, I almost yelled in pain, decided to cut my losses and come home.

http://www.strava.com/activities/79713947

Will definately ride that route again though, really enjoyed it, and my average speed has increased to 15.5mph.

Now got to get something to eat, Im starving, havent eaten a thing all day!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Sep 2013)

SUYNP update. Buried in work - properly buried! Not been out since BH Monday. Not good. End.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> SUYNP update. Buried in work - properly buried! Not been out since BH Monday. Not good. End.


Not so good. Hope work eases up and you can at least get a quick jaunt.


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Sep 2013)

Just a quick 20 miler for me today before the bike goes in for its 1st free service, a most enjoyable little ride in the late summer (not autumn Nigel) sun! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/79711751


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Sep 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Just a quick 20 miler for me today before the bike goes in for its 1st free service, a most enjoyable little ride in the late summer (not autumn Nigel) sun!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/79711751


 
I agree the shorter trips can be fun..


----------



## Stonechat (3 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> I agree the shorter trips can be fun..


Wish I could see 20 miler as a short ride!


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Wish I could see 20 miler as a short ride!


 
This time last year I'd never done 20 miles in one ride so give it time.


----------



## Twotter (3 Sep 2013)

Busy day at work today but got in 12.5 miles when I got home. Strava even gave me a PB on one segment which I was surprisingly pleased with. Still getting aches and pains as I tweak my position but I've definitely noticed physical changes... my thigh muscles are firming up and my calf muscles are starting to show...amazing


----------



## Exile (3 Sep 2013)

First 15 mile ride today, although when I set out I was only planning to do a quick 5 or 10 miles, mainly to try some different routes in and out of the city centre. Ended up scrapping that idea early on when I realised my legs weren't as sore on the bike as they were off, so instead had a rambling ride down to the centre, back up to the local Tesco, and then a little run through the estate (just to get the last 0.4 miles). All done, it came to a nice 15.1 miles (according to my Strava track). I'll probably spend the next few days riding up and down hills. Now I know I can make 10+ miles with relative ease, I've got a list of places I'd like to go. Unfortunately, most of the places I'd like to ride out to seem to involve some long climbs and, put bluntly, I'm rubbish at them right now!

Also managed to get out over the weekend, although it was mostly just to get the O/H some experience on the roads and with traffic. Went well, dragged him 6 miles along some of the more minor roads in the area and he coped well with being amongst the traffic. Still a few things to work on, but didn't want to cabbage his brain by dumping the entire contents of Cyclecraft on him in 40 minutes. Might drag him in to the town centre this weekend, to prove he could commute by bike, and also to give him experience on some busier roads.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Wish I could see 20 miler as a short ride!


 
More ridding time and you will soon think a 20 miler is a short run..


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> Busy day at work today but got in 12.5 miles when I got home. Strava even gave me a PB on one segment which I was surprisingly pleased with. Still getting aches and pains as I tweak my position but I've definitely noticed physical changes... my thigh muscles are firming up and my calf muscles are starting to show...amazing


 
My calf muscles are a bit slow to improve as well..


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Sep 2013)

Here's one I forgot to add from the other day.
http://app.strava.com/activities/77882518
Very nice ride down to the lakes..


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Sep 2013)

Question..
I would like to set a a weekly ride section that gives the kms, distance, time taken and average speed if poss..
Can I do this on Srava or the Garmin.


----------



## Ciar (4 Sep 2013)

First day back properly in the saddle riding to work, just had 10 days of pootling at home doing decorating and the likes, did a few casual rides on the 29'er while i was on holiday but nothing crazy, just running around with the dog in tow  

since the bike has come back from the LBS it has a new deore chainset and marathon plus tyres also some funky mudguards, it ran rather nice this morning, was a joy to be back out pushing myself.

Route: To Work
Activity: Cycle For Distance
Started: 4 Sep 2013 06:06:39
Ride Time: 35:40
Distance: 9.10 miles
Average Speed: 15.31 mph
Fastest Speed: 26.83 mph
Ascent: 784 feet
Descent: 705 feet
Average Heart Rate: 140 bpm
Maximum Heart Rate: 164 bpm
Average Cadence: 65 rpm
Maximum Cadence: 107 rpm
Bike: Cannondale Hybrid
Shoes: Specialized Tahoe


----------



## mrBishboshed (4 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Question..
> I would like to set a a weekly ride section that gives the kms, distance, time taken and average speed if poss..
> Can I do this on Srava or the Garmin.


I use Outfront Map My Tracks on the iphone, they also have the official tour of Britain tracking app. 
It will give you a daily, weekly and monthly running total and you can save all your data to their website to look at when ever you have the time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Question..
> I would like to set a a weekly ride section that gives the kms, distance, time taken and average speed if poss..
> Can I do this on Srava or the Garmin.



I would just record it myself on an Excel spreadsheet


----------



## RWright (4 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Question..
> I would like to set a a weekly ride section that gives the kms, distance, time taken and average speed if poss..
> Can I do this on Srava or the Garmin.


mapmyride is sortable by week but I don't see a way to get the average other than do it manually. I have to go to work now but will check veloviewer later and see if it does what you are looking for.


----------



## fivepence (4 Sep 2013)

Busy day at work so just went out for a quick loop through some nearby hills i had not touched since my opening week of cycling in early July , which then seemed like mountains to now a ramp

Brown Edge - (July 12 - 8m:08s) -- (Sept 4 - 4m:20s)
Norton Le Moors - (July 12 - 6m:10s) -- (Sept 4 - 3m:21s)

Pretty chuffed with the overall progression

http://www.strava.com/activities/80049942


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2013)

Decided to go attack Beacon Hill tonight straight from work. God it was hard work, legs felt like lead as soon as I got on the bike, was in my lowest gear before I even got to the climb. Still knocked off another 1.300 feet against the Vuelta Strava challenge.

http://www.strava.com/activities/80028052

Hats off to @Mo1959 and @AndyPeace who are both knocking out some belting climbing for the challenge.

Mo, you might as well join the extender, you will do most of it doing the Vuelta.


----------



## stevey (4 Sep 2013)

Just a very short run around the block, feel it will be a lot of these with the nights drawing in still better than nothing.

http://www.strava.com/activities/80085933


----------



## fatCyclist (4 Sep 2013)

First day back for months since my injury, and the purchase of my new Sirrus. Without much effort my average speed is equal to the painful/uncomfortable riding on my road bike. Will be interesting to see how much faster ill be as my fitness improves. 

Went out for a fairly quick run, mostly to just test the fit of the bike. So far so good. I'll likely keep the rides short for the next couple of weeks to get used to it. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/80057782


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hats off to @Mo1959 and @AndyPeace who are both knocking out some belting climbing for the challenge.
> 
> Mo, you might as well join the extender, you will do most of it doing the Vuelta.


Actually thought about leaving the challenge. Don't seem to have the motivation just now. If I do finish it I think it will take the full time to complete it. 

Sitting here looking out at a very grey, almost dark morning and not feeling very inspired to go out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Actually thought about leaving the challenge. Don't seem to have the motivation just now. If I do finish it I think it will take the full time to complete it.
> 
> Sitting here looking out at a very grey, almost dark morning and not feeling very inspired to go out.



You might as well see how far you get. I think if I do it, it will be on the very final day, last night nearly killed me


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You might as well see how far you get. I think if I do it, it will be on the very final day, last night nearly killed me


Well, went out and got some miles in. Felt quite hard work but was pleased to discover I had moved up from 5th to 3rd female on one climb and got a couple of totally unexpected QOM, s that I didn't know were there so cheered me up a bit.

I'm missing the really early morning runs and the peace and quiet. Amazing how much difference going out around an hour and a half later makes to the volume of traffic.


----------



## antnee (5 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 ar go on spoil yourself go out and do it today! you won't have lost the knack with just not riding for those few days in fact your probably ready to do it quicker than you would have had you been out on the bike every day; at least thats how I've found it in my short time of riding "all the gear and no idea" seem to fit my standing


----------



## Stonechat (5 Sep 2013)

I tend to wait a couple of days after a long (for me) ride for the aches to subside


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Actually thought about leaving the challenge. Don't seem to have the motivation just now. If I do finish it I think it will take the full time to complete it.
> 
> Sitting here looking out at a very grey, almost dark morning and not feeling very inspired to go out.


Maybe it'll brighten up. It's beautiful here


----------



## DW1 (5 Sep 2013)

Had a mountain bike for a while, finally bought a road bike in July. Recently got a (very cheap !) bike computer which says I am averaging around 17 mph most rides (flattish but some ups and downs). The main difference over the month and a half is how much easier the up hills have become. Used to drop down to the lowest gear and be desperate for even lower gears. Now, go up the same hills with another 3 gears still available. Not sure how I would get on with a big, steep hill though ! The computer does make it quite interesting, gives you a concept of speeds on different gradients. On smooth surfaced flats, it can be fairly easy to maintain 20 mph or more. Top speed around 35 mph but haven't really done a long, steep, straight down hill. Most rides 15 to 20 miles in the evenings, a couple of 40-50 at weekends. My biggest problem is a pain I get between the shoulder blades/lower neck, anyone else get this ?


----------



## Tcr4x4 (5 Sep 2013)

Couldnt bring myself to do the 30mile run today so I did roughly the same run as I did on Tuesday, albeit 26 miles instead of 27. I just wasnt feeling it today. I left the house with a headache, hoping the ride would clear it, which it did to a degree, but even after 2 miles, I could just feel my body wasnt playing ball. Strangely though my average speed was ever so slightly higher today.

Still, I carried on and had a nice ride. I was determined to meet my 50 mile weekly goal, I doubt Ill get out tomorrow and the wekend is already fully booked with other stuff.

Saw two cows making sweet magic, and then 2 goats randomly stood in the middle of the road. To end, a kid almost killed me by flying out from a pedestrain crossing when my light was green on a scooter without even looking. Lukcy I have fast reactions and there wasnt a car coming the other way.

Got a PR on one segment somehow, I didnt feel as fast as last time and I wasnt really trying.

I also stopped half way round and made some adjustments. I turned the bars up a bit as my wrists were aching a lot, and moved the saddle back a little.

Saddle seems more comfortable now, as do the bars, but the ache has moved from the wrist to my elbow and triceps..

Nevermind, onwards and upwards!

http://www.strava.com/activities/80248451


----------



## Paulg04 (5 Sep 2013)

Just new to this site and thought I would through in my wee bit. 

I got my first bike in about a decade, last Friday. Knowing almost nothing about bikes apart from what a 10 year old knows about the £100 mountain bike their parent gets them for Christmas, I decided to try Evans cycles in braehead. The guy in the shop was really helpful an showed me a few options that would do for my 10mile round trip daily commute an my £350 budget. In the end I got a pinnacle neon 1. 

I've enjoyed the bike so far. Been out every day since I bought it on Friday. It's pretty quick but can feel every little change in the road surface, which is a bit different from what I remember my old mountain bike being like but suppose they are completely different types of bikes. 

I decided to get a bike due to the fact I suffered a bad knee injury and had surgery in April. Slowly realising my football days could be over so need a new way to keep for. I've been enjoying my cycles to work, although finding it difficult to get up that bit earlier in the morning. I've been averaging 15mph roughly for every ride I do, which I think isn't too bad for not being on a bike in the best part of 10 years. I've also really started to think about my rants at cyclist when I was driving before, now I'm 'walking in their shoes'. 

Glad I've got myself into cycling and really enjoyed reading everyone's post on here. Just need to keep myself going and also told my wife I would be saving £20/£30 a month in petrol so don't want to be proved wrong haha. 

Going to up my miles next week and the hopefully do Glasgow to Edinburgh next month


----------



## Stonechat (5 Sep 2013)

14.3 miles at 13.6 mph (strava has 14.3)
Think I did well, there were lots of lights and other stops
7 segments on the journey all showing speeds over 15mph so I think it's ok

http://www.strava.com/activities/80263314

want to do another longer one - weekend maybe? - god this is addictive


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

Wow what a lot to get through.
See @Mo1959 told you i was hibernating.
I will try and catch upt, but a quick  to those that are new.
I got a new bike today. Well not new but you know what I mean,a nd a rear puncture picking it up, so I am off back to my little den for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wow what a lot to get through.
> See @Mo1959 told you i was hibernating.
> I will try and catch upt, but a quick  to those that are new.
> I got a new bike today. Well not new but you know what I mean,a nd a rear puncture picking it up, so I am off back to my little den for the rest of the year.


What, are you not coming back out to play on your new bike? What did you get? Almost hibernated myself this morning. These dark mornings are already making it harder to get out there.


----------



## boybiker (5 Sep 2013)

It's good to see you all getting them miles in! I started my new job at the beginning of this week so I've not been getting much cycling in. Once things settle down a bit more I'm sure I will be getting a lot more miles in. . One of the directors in my new job cycles to work sometimes too which is cool . I might have to cycle to work just so I can skin him on the way in / home  hehe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> What, are you not coming back out to play on your new bike? What did you get? Almost hibernated myself this morning. These dark mornings are already making it harder to get out there.


Do you really want to see it, its a Carlton Giro and very poorly


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Do you really want to see it, its a Carlton Giro and very poorly


Course we want to see it  So why have you got a poorly bike? Is it going to cost loads to get it back to it's best? Project for the winter?


----------



## RWright (5 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Just new to this site and thought I would through in my wee bit.
> 
> I got my first bike in about a decade, last Friday. Knowing almost nothing about bikes apart from what a 10 year old knows about the £100 mountain bike their parent gets them for Christmas, I decided to try Evans cycles in braehead. The guy in the shop was really helpful an showed me a few options that would do for my 10mile round trip daily commute an my £350 budget. In the end I got a pinnacle neon 1.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Paul  welcome to the forum. I have a bad knee and it got me into cycling as well. Nice to hear you are enjoying the riding. I wish my trip to work was just a little shorter, something like yours. I also don't like getting up earlier to make the trip. I don't like riding on the highway at that hour. The road I would have to use is fast and only two lane, it is also pretty busy during the hours I would be going to and from work. 15 MPH is a good starting average speed. If you haven't got a floor pump you may want to start considering one. Try to keep riding even when it gets cooler out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

boybiker said:


> It's good to see you all getting them miles in! I started my new job at the beginning of this week so I've not been getting much cycling in. Once things settle down a bit more I'm sure I will be getting a lot more miles in. . One of the directors in my new job cycles to work sometimes too which is cool . *I might have to cycle to work just so I can skin him on the way in / home  hehe.*



Any of my staff did that to me I'd sack 'em. 


Good job they don't all ride, I'd have no staff left


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Do you really want to see it, its a Carlton Giro and very poorly



Looks like a nice bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 yea a winter project, it was heading to the tip.


Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks like a nice bike


It dont look that good..













Still I did use to do up Landrovers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 yea a winter project, it was heading to the tip.
> 
> It dont look that good..
> View attachment 28848
> ...



It will do by the time you have finished, a nice winter project for you.

I reckon you need to lift the seat a bit though before you ride it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It will do by the time you have finished, a nice winter project for you.
> 
> I reckon you need to lift the seat a bit though before you ride it


I did sit on it, size wise it doesn't seem bad, thing is I dont know whether to keep it as original or to modernise it a little. I reckon I have been to cosseted by modern shifters.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I did sit on it, size wise it doesn't seem bad, thing is I dont know whether to keep it as original or to modernise it a little. I reckon I have been to cosseted by modern shifters.



Change it to a single speed then you don't need to worry about shifters


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Change it to a single speed then you don't need to worry about shifters


Why on earth would I do that,  I have enough trouble as it is.


----------



## procel (5 Sep 2013)

Really good to get out today with the club. About 30mi. Very hot though - sweating before I even got in the saddle. Haven't been able to get out for a while so been missing it. Have got n+1 though - a dilapidated old tandem - which will make a fun project.


----------



## stevey (5 Sep 2013)

Just back from a dark and cold ride 13.5 miles, how do i know this because i had to map the route distance on garmin connect when we got back as i had forgotton my garmin....

And for some reason my bike chain has started to fall off whenever i pedal backwards even a quarter turn, 
returned home got off bike chain dropped off (LBS when i get some money together)


----------



## Paulg04 (5 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> Hi Paul  welcome to the forum. I have a bad knee and it got me into cycling as well. Nice to hear you are enjoying the riding. I wish my trip to work was just a little shorter, something like yours. I also don't like getting up earlier to make the trip. I don't like riding on the highway at that hour. The road I would have to use is fast and only two lane, it is also pretty busy during the hours I would be going to and from work. 15 MPH is a good starting average speed. If you haven't got a floor pump you may want to start considering one. Try to keep riding even when it gets cooler out.



Thanks RWright, found it a bit daunting trying to pick a bike as I know almost nothing about road bikes, hybrids and what not but pleased with my bike. Ill have a look at a floor pump. Thanks again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Change it to a single speed then you don't need to worry about shifters


I have all ready broke something and not been anywhere. front mech cable snapped. I am going to try dating it, but I think its probably early 80's with the centre pull brakes, though i don't know enough about the history of bikes and details like that. I will try the frame number as I have found a web page giving some info.

Edit well if I have it right it is Aug 77


----------



## Stonechat (5 Sep 2013)

I have my old Claud Butler road bike in the garage in a somewhatr similar position
YEs I recognise the postion of the shifter and centre pull caliper brakes
Not sure that I want to take all the trouble to refurb /update it. Don't understand half the jargon on here
However I am wishing I had got a Road bike rather than a hybrid


----------



## BAtoo (5 Sep 2013)

1st ride 2nd Aug, 4.5 miles average 11.5, felt fairly crap when I got back.
Today shortish local loop, 9.5miles, average 14.6, felt OK when I got back, although I declined to speak on the 'phone when I got in....
Struggling a bit to get some longer rides in but quite pleased so far.

...& don't you just hate it when you tie your PB on a segment, even a second better would have been ok, still next time.....


----------



## Stonechat (5 Sep 2013)

Just checking out my segments - most of the quicker non downhill ones are fairly recent , so I am doing something right. Also aware that cycling on the towpath which is natural since I live by the river, is not the quickest. Often bumpy, often not tarmacked, and sometimes has corrugations that shake you up. HOwever as hills are good for improving one's cycling, I supposed this might also help!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I have my old Claud Butler road bike in the garage in a somewhatr similar position
> YEs I recognise the postion of the shifter and centre pull caliper brakes
> Not sure that I want to take all the trouble to refurb /update it. Don't understand half the jargon on here
> However I am wishing I had got a Road bike rather than a hybrid


It's not difficult, the first road bike I ever had at 14 I did up myself.


----------



## puffinbilly (5 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have all ready broke something and not been anywhere. front mech cable snapped.* I am going to try dating it*, but I think its probably early 80's with the centre pull brakes, though i don't know enough about the history of bikes and details like that. I will try the frame number as I have found a web page giving some info.
> 
> Edit well if I have it right it is Aug 77



We all love our bikes Nigel but think this might be taking it a little far - I do take the bike to the pub and sit outside with it but I draw the line at taking it for a meal or the cinema - but we are all open minded here.

I'm getting out much more and doing some big miles (for me) - 150+ miles this week - hills that were difficult are becoming easier, but need to do more hills but now starting to enjoy the challenge.
A question on gearing - a couple of those hills seem easier on a 50/26 than a 36/26 how? What are the ratios for this?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Sep 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> We all love our bikes Nigel but think this might be taking it a little far - I do take the bike to the pub and sit outside with it but I draw the line at taking it for a meal or the cinema - but we are all open minded here.
> 
> I'm getting out much more and doing some big miles (for me) - 150+ miles this week - hills that were difficult are becoming easier, but need to do more hills but now starting to enjoy the challenge.
> A question on gearing - a couple of those hills seem easier on a 50/26 than a 36/26 how? What are the ratios for this?


The ratios are 50/26 is 1:1.92 or 38.7" the 36/26 is 1:1.38 or 53.8" a big difference


----------



## RWright (6 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have all ready broke something and not been anywhere. front mech cable snapped. I am going to try dating it, but I think its probably early 80's with the centre pull brakes, though i don't know enough about the history of bikes and details like that. I will try the frame number as I have found a web page giving some info.
> 
> Edit well if I have it right it is Aug 77


 Looks like a nice bike. I have a Peugeot from right about that same era, it looks a lot like it. The one I have rides nice and is pretty fast, the only problem is the frame is huge. My cousin's husband was like six five, she asked me if I wanted it when I was first starting out, her husband passed away at an early age. I took it and even though I could not get comfortable on it, I immediately knew road bikes were for me. The down tube shifters are not that bad, having to reach down to change is different but not as bad as I thought it would be, and this was when I was just getting back into riding. Of course I prefer STI now but I would leave it like it is, get it running and ride it a little, then go from there. You may really enjoy it.

I am going to try riding mine again as soon as I get it back together. I had the bright idea of putting index shifters on it and it is much more involved than what I want to get in to, time wise. I did manage to break a small part that goes with the rear wheel assembly and have to now remember what it was I broke (which now I have no clue) and try to find one, or something similar to repair it with. I have a feeling you might be more meticulous than I am but be careful, take pictures as you take it apart if need be. I wish I had. 

BTW, chain looks a little slack.


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Sep 2013)

Here's my ride from yesterday.. hit a wall at 80km and a head wind to boot..
Must get some sort of energy gel as I slowed up in speed on that last bit?
http://app.strava.com/activities/80244405


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Sep 2013)

@RWright 
I have had downtube shifters before, I restored a bike back in 78, that was only 5 sp though.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I have my old Claud Butler road bike in the garage in a somewhatr similar position
> YEs I recognise the postion of the shifter and centre pull caliper brakes
> Not sure that I want to take all the trouble to refurb /update it. Don't understand half the jargon on here
> However I am wishing I had got a Road bike rather than a hybrid


Trouble is I like the gear ratios on my hybrid 24 speed and I like index shifters.
As Mrs Stonechat says you always want what you haven't got


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's my ride from yesterday.. hit a wall at 80km and a head wind to boot..
> Must get some sort of energy gel as I slowed up in speed on that last bit?
> http://app.strava.com/activities/80244405



You've been knocking out some serious miles and height this week


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You've been knocking out some serious miles and height this week


 
At long last I have now caught up with work and can get out a lot more on my bikes, I'm starting to tot up the miles and of course height due to the mountains..
PS.. Must get a better saddle 
Cheers Paul


----------



## puffinbilly (6 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The ratios are 50/26 is 1:1.92 or 38.7" the 36/26 is 1:1.38 or 53.8" a big difference



Are these not the wrong way round - with the 36/26 being 38.7 and the 50/26 being 53.8?

I know there's a big difference that's why I'm puzzled why it feels easier on the 50/26 - probably straining the chain on the 36/26  ?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2013)

Lordy you should see the weather up here right now - massive winds and torrential rain as I type.

I saw an unfamiliar object in the garage today - it was white and had 'Giant' transfers all over it.

Bit downbeat about my cycling at the mo' tbh.

Sorry I am not being very inspirational for Newbies.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Sep 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Are these not the wrong way round - with the 36/26 being 38.7 and the 50/26 being 53.8?
> 
> I know there's a big difference that's why I'm puzzled why it feels easier on the 50/26 - probably straining the chain on the 36/26  ?


Sorry your right I was tired. I am sometime find similar gears on the 40 and 52 ring easier on the 52 but unless, I work it out at the time I can never remember after which I used, I did read something about less chain being in motion as once its on the ring it doesn't move against anything ( adjacent links) till it leaves the ring at the bottom. So in your case more of the chain is stationary, but there is to much of a difference for this to really be the case.

@SpokeyDokey You might not be at the mo, but I passed 6,000 miles for the year today, in all this weather, I would have been dryer swimming (well not quite but you get the picture), dont let the weather stop you, just as good in the rain and certainly better than the wind.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry your right I was tired. I am sometime find similar gears on the 40 and 52 ring easier on the 52 but unless, I work it out at the time I can never remember after which I used, I did read something about less chain being in motion as once its on the ring it doesn't move against anything ( adjacent links) till it leaves the ring at the bottom. So in your case more of the chain is stationary, but there is to much of a difference for this to really be the case.
> 
> @SpokeyDokey You might not be at the mo, but I passed 6,000 miles for the year today, in all this weather, I would have been dryer swimming (well not quite but you get the picture), dont let the weather stop you, just as good in the rain and certainly better than the wind.


Weather here not so bad - rain never amounted to much but I reckon Sunday might be the day for me


----------



## Exile (6 Sep 2013)

Another long post (I seem to like these things )

Had an awful ride yesterday. Truly the worst I've had to date, but I guess it had to happen sooner or later. First, I noticed the gear changes were much noisier than usual, so stopped to check nothing was bent, broken or looked wrong. It didn't, so I made a mental note to give them a proper looking at once I got back home. Over the next two miles it got worse and worse, until the gears started slipping and refusing to change. It got to the point I had to stop and do a bit of barrel-twisting at the roadside just to make sure I could still use the gears. My mind must've well and truly been elsewhere by the time I got to the city centre as I did something I never thought I'd be daft enough to do...

Stopping at a junction, I went to put my left foot down, as always, but decided to lean to the right, something I never do. Cue a scene of a confused looking fat man slowly falling to one side in what seems like slow motion. No damage to the bike, and I managed to come out of it with just some bruising to my pride. A student-type stopped to make sure I was OK, which restored a little faith in humanity.

Then, just as I thought humans were a kind, caring bunch, a few sets of lights further along I ended up in a somewhat less than pleasant situation, sandwiched between two buses whilst sat waiting for the lights to change. I'd pulled up on the right of a left-turning National Express coach (I valued my life more than the girl on a folding bike who went down his left, apparently), and about ten seconds later another large coach who pulled up alongside me, leaving me sat in the middle of a four-foot gap between two large metal boxes. Talk about your brown trouser moments! Got out of it unscathed, but certainly wasn't a place I enjoyed being. I made sure I sat in the middle of the lane at every light after than!

The ride home was, thankfully, much less eventful. The worst thing was the local geese being a bit more aggressive than usual, but they tend to be eating fallen apples and berries at this time of year, so I think they get a little fighty if the fruit's fermented a bit.

Got the gears back in working order today, took it for a quick spin around the block in the rain and it seemed to be back to its usual self. Got the ride tomorrow to give it a longer test, make sure it's sorted.


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lordy you should see the weather up here right now - massive winds and torrential rain as I type.
> 
> I saw an unfamiliar object in the garage today - it was white and had 'Giant' transfers all over it.
> 
> ...


 
Be not affraid as its isssing down over here too as I speak?


----------



## Biggler (7 Sep 2013)

I've not been out since Tuesday (working away from home ) but I have a couple of questions about my handlebars/fork.

I've been getting pain in my elbows since I raised my seat, so I thought I'd need to raise my handle bars too. Simple job i thought! However, I cant see how to do it, there's the allen key hole on the top of the handle bar stem which is for something to do with the ball bearings in the fork (I think, not sure on the technical term!) and two other smaller allen bolts which let me align the handle bars with the wheel.

I cant see anything else to loosen / adjust to let me raise the handlebars.

After failing to see how to raise it, I then went for a ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/79794760 - but I did notice that the steering felt "twitchy" and not as stiff as it used to be, almost like I slackened something which made the front wheel swing too easily.

Does anyone know how I raise the handle bars on a Giant Roam Hybrid, and how to tighten my steering?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Be not affraid as its isssing down over here too as I speak?


Chucked it down all night with strong winds here too. There will be lots of standing water on the roads. Wind looks to have dropped a bit but it is very overcast and looks like the heavens could open again any time. I don't mind getting caught in it once I have been out for a while but I hate setting off in bad weather.

Day off me thinks.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

@Biggler I doubt there will be any way to raise the handlebars. If anything, there might actually be a couple of spacers to lower them that's all. What you could do is buy another stem with more raise in it to bring the bars up a bit.

Re the steering, make sure you tighten up in the correct order. Slacken everything off again and tighten down the top stem cap bolt first before you then tighten up the other two bolts.


----------



## Biggler (7 Sep 2013)

Thanks Mo, I guess I'll just have to do that and go for a ride in this weather


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> Thanks Mo, I guess I'll just have to do that and go for a ride in this weather


Well done if you do.....I am chickening out I think. Just sitting wondering what to wear to walk the dog. She seems to throw mucky water up my legs when she is walking beside me so it looks like the waterproof overtrousers and jacket. Not had them on for a while


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done if you do.....I am chickening out I think. Just sitting wondering what to wear to walk the dog. She seems to throw mucky water up my legs when she is walking beside me so it looks like the waterproof overtrousers and jacket. Not had them on for a while



We've got sunshine here - (sorry to rub it in) but I'm on a planned rest day (aka being a domestic goddess). Hoping to get out on the Novice Ride with the club tomorrow morning though, then working in the afternoon. 

Happy cycling everybody


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

Lovely and sunny here, very chilly and windy though. So just a little pootle to knock off some more climbing for the Veulta challenge was the plan, I got a bit carried away 

http://www.strava.com/activities/80638834


----------



## Biggler (7 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 I'm crediting you for this ! Previous best MPH ~12.3 I think. http://www.strava.com/activities/80640375 14.1 MPH!! Next to no hills in the ride ride though, just gentle inclines but I'm still happy with it.

The 'twitchy' steering is fixed, cheers.

However this is happening, it has been for a while and I thought just tightening the top allen bolt fixed it last time but it hasn't recently. This is a video of me holding the front brake on and moving the frame forward.



I could just take it in for it's first free service but I'd like to learn what's wrong, I'd need to if I'm going to be keeping this up for a long time


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lovely and sunny here, very chilly and windy though. So just a little pootle to knock off some more climbing for the Veulta challenge was the plan, I got a bit carried away
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/80638834


Well done 

At the rate I'm going I can't see me finishing it. Didn't start till the 3rd day and having today off as well. 

Don't know why you didn't do it for the last climbing challenge. You would have finished it easily the rate you're going.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> @Mo1959 I'm crediting you for this ! Previous best MPH ~12.3 I think. http://www.strava.com/activities/80640375 14.1 MPH!! Next to no hills in the ride ride though, just gentle inclines but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> The 'twitchy' steering is fixed, cheers.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you are definitely tightening up the top stem bolt reasonably firmly first before you are tightening up the two lower ones? Even to someone of limited mechanical knowledge I would say there is far too much play there.


----------



## Biggler (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you sure you are definitely tightening up the top stem bolt reasonably firmly first before you are tightening up the two lower ones?



I'm not sure now! I thought I did, I'll re do it when I'm next out in the garage.. slacken everything, tighten top bolt, then other two.

Thanks again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done
> 
> At the rate I'm going I can't see me finishing it. Didn't start till the 3rd day and having today off as well.
> 
> Don't know why you didn't do it for the last climbing challenge. You would have finished it easily the rate you're going.



Not a chance of doing the other one, wasn't that something like 3000 feet a day? Most I have done so far is 2,600 and I am finding it very hard work, I still think I am going to need the full 15 days.

You can soon make it up, you don't need to go far to knock the climbs out, I have to bike 10 miles before I hit a decent climb, I think I will need to do a 350-400 mile week next week to finish it.


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Chucked it down all night with strong winds here too. There will be lots of standing water on the roads. Wind looks to have dropped a bit but it is very overcast and looks like the heavens could open again any time. I don't mind getting caught in it once I have been out for a while but I hate setting off in bad weather.
> 
> Day off me thinks.


 
Same here.... a day off today, mind you I need it riding up and down all them hills


----------



## Twotter (7 Sep 2013)

Earlier this year I set myself a cycling target of riding home from work...doesn't sound much but there are a few hilly bits, a busy ring road and a housing estate with a bad reputation to negotiate. This morning Mrs Twotter dropped me off outside the office and I did it. 

17.2 miles in 1hr 15mins, with 194 ft of elevation (that's like Mont Ventoux to this Fenlander).

I'm officially chuffed to bits and am loving my cycling


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> @Mo1959 I'm crediting you for this ! Previous best MPH ~12.3 I think. http://www.strava.com/activities/80640375 14.1 MPH!! Next to no hills in the ride ride though, just gentle inclines but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> The 'twitchy' steering is fixed, cheers.
> 
> ...



It looks as though something is missing, though it can't be it would be still on the stem.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not a chance of doing the other one, wasn't that something like 3000 feet a day? Most I have done so far is 2,600 and I am finding it very hard work, I still think I am going to need the full 15 days.
> 
> You can soon make it up, you don't need to go far to knock the climbs out, I have to bike 10 miles before I hit a decent climb, I think I will need to do a 350-400 mile week next week to finish it.


I do need to improve my performance on hills, though this is out of my league. I only need to go 4-5miles to hita hill - Egham Hill though.


----------



## fatCyclist (7 Sep 2013)

2nd day back from my injury and using my new Sirrus. The bike is infinitely more comfortable than the Triban. I can even tolerate the saddle that came with it  

My stamina is extremely low after having the last few months of sitting at a desk and no exercise. But it's still nice to be out on the bike. 

Juat a small circuit, 3.5 miles, with a very slow average speed. Partly due to strong head wind going, and a lack of stamina to benefit on the way back. It's 4 minutes slower than my last ride before I hurt my leg, but it still feels like progress. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/80668266


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I do need to improve my performance on hills, though this is out of my league. I only need to go 4-5miles to hita hill - Egham Hill though.



I am useless going up them, if the gradient goes over 5% I am like a fish out of water, I am getting better at them though, the "big" one this morning hit 16% at one point and I went over it, down the other side, turned round and came back up it again, luckily coming at it from the other way it maxs out at around 9%.

As soon as this challenge is over, I will be back to flat rides.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> 2nd day back from my injury and using my new Sirrus. The bike is infinitely more comfortable than the Triban. I can even tolerate the saddle that came with it
> 
> My stamina is extremely low after having the last few months of sitting at a desk and no exercise. But it's still nice to be out on the bike.
> 
> ...



I have a Sirrus, it is a cracking bike


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> We've got sunshine here - (sorry to rub it in) but I'm on a planned rest day (aka being a domestic goddess). Hoping to get out on the Novice Ride with the club tomorrow morning though, then working in the afternoon.
> 
> Happy cycling everybody



Thanks for the sun update. 

Absolutely chucking it down here again - lots of bits of tree and leaves all over the roads too. River is very full of water. Just drove back from Keswick and the drive was awful - really low visibility etc.

No biking today methinks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> @Mo1959 I'm crediting you for this ! Previous best MPH ~12.3 I think. http://www.strava.com/activities/80640375 14.1 MPH!! Next to no hills in the ride ride though, just gentle inclines but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> The 'twitchy' steering is fixed, cheers.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't even ride it like that, possibly unsafe and you are going to cause some damage.

As Mo has already described have you adjusted it properly?

All 3 bolts (top and 2 sides slackend right off).

Put the fork under load ie press down on the top tube or whatever, align bars properly and then tighten down the single bolt at the top just enough to take up any movement - do not over-tighten - once the two side bolts are tightened this bolt really no longer does anything so don't go mad with it.

Tighten the two side bolts down to 5-6Nm or whatever it says on the stem. Do them bit by bit alternating between the two.

If you still have movement go to your LBS as you may well need a new headset.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> 2nd day back from my injury and using my new Sirrus. The bike is infinitely more comfortable than the Triban. I can even tolerate the saddle that came with it
> 
> My stamina is extremely low after having the last few months of sitting at a desk and no exercise. But it's still nice to be out on the bike.
> 
> ...


Keep going the 2 miles and three will soon become 5's and 10's
Going the opposite way to you got a hybrid and might have been better with a road bike
However after a slow start and 3-5 mile runs, the winter and spring were awful really got going now
You'll get there


----------



## fatCyclist (7 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have a Sirrus, it is a cracking bike



Everyone who has them seems to be really happy with them. It's one of the reasons I went for one—and my local Evans stocked them. I've only been out on it twice, but really like it so far.


----------



## fatCyclist (7 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Keep going the 2 miles and three will soon become 5's and 10's
> Going the opposite way to you got a hybrid and might have been better with a road bike
> However after a slow start and 3-5 mile runs, the winter and spring were awful really got going now
> You'll get there



To be honest, if the Triban was the right size and was a better fit I might have been happy with it, but with my current weight and level of fitness, the more-upright position and flat bars certainly suit me best. Perhaps in a year's time, I'll add a road bike to my fleet. But even then, the roads around here are really bad. I like the extra toughness of the Sirrus. But either way, I'm just happy to be back out riding and enjoying it. Small progress is definitely the name of the game for me. Will add an extra mile or two each week.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Everyone who has them seems to be really happy with them. It's one of the reasons I went for one—and my local Evans stocked them. I've only been out on it twice, but really like it so far.


I have the female equivalent, the Vita. Really enjoy it now I have swapped to different tyres. I did a longish run on it yesterday but was finding my hands getting slightly numb towards the end. Quite fancy the Ergon grips with the built in bar ends when I ever have any spare cash. I think these will make all the difference.


----------



## fatCyclist (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the female equivalent, the Vita. Really enjoy it now I have swapped to different tyres. I did a longish run on it yesterday but was finding my hands getting slightly numb towards the end. Quite fancy the Ergon grips with the built in bar ends when I ever have any spare cash. I think these will make all the difference.



Glad to hear you're enjoying yours too  I'll definitely be adding bar ends also. I had them on an old non-sus MTB in my yoof and found having two riding positions made the longer rides very comfortable. There's an American chap on youtube who does fitting vids for hybrids and he uses end bars + aero bars to give him three positions when touring. Did you have an issue with the original tyres?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying yours too  I'll definitely be adding bar ends also. I had them on an old non-sus MTB in my yoof and found having two riding positions made the longer rides very comfortable. There's an American chap on youtube who does fitting vids for hybrids and he uses end bars + aero bars to give him three positions when touring. Did you have an issue with the original tyres?


I just felt they were a bit slow rolling and wooden. Changed to Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps and seem to roll along much nicer.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying yours too  I'll definitely be adding bar ends also. I had them on an old non-sus MTB in my yoof and found having two riding positions made the longer rides very comfortable. There's an American chap on youtube who does fitting vids for hybrids and he uses end bars + aero bars to give him three positions when touring. Did you have an issue with the original tyres?



I used the original tyres for 1,000 miles before I switched them to marathon plus.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

@Supersuperleeds Are you just using the stock grips on yours Chris or have you fitted anything different?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Are you just using the stock grips on yours Chris or have you fitted anything different?



Still got the stock grips on. Only changes have been the tyres and the pedals to dmr v8 - recommended by you!


----------



## Creakyknee (7 Sep 2013)

Overindulged in the vino last night, so did a few hills as punishment today, wind is back with a vengeance as well but the rain held off. Hopefully a long ride tomorrow.
http://www.strava.com/activities/80673950


----------



## Eribiste (7 Sep 2013)

Just had a nice ride out, first proper ride for goodness knows how long, due to procrastination and laziness! I trundled off to Upton-on-Severn, then Welland, then up and over Wynd's Point (British Camp on the Malverns. A blast down the hill through Chance's Pitch, then Eastnor, followed by Tewkesbury for a Black Rat at The White Bear. 36 1/2 miles at 16. Must back into practice!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks for the sun update.
> 
> Absolutely chucking it down here again - lots of bits of tree and leaves all over the roads too. River is very full of water. Just drove back from Keswick and the drive was awful - really low visibility etc.
> 
> No biking today methinks.


Best you stay safe, everybody


----------



## DaveyM (7 Sep 2013)

Still been chipping away this week, although I felt a little ill yesterday.

So many good results from people at all levels.


----------



## fivepence (7 Sep 2013)

Way too much slow moving traffic , should have got up earlier, still tho another bit knocked off the Vuelta Skelta challenge

http://www.strava.com/activities/80695526


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have the female equivalent, the Vita. Really enjoy it now I have swapped to different tyres. I did a longish run on it yesterday but was finding my hands getting slightly numb towards the end. Quite fancy the Ergon grips with the built in bar ends when I ever have any spare cash. I think these will make all the difference.


Yes I also saw these but am resisting spending any more - at least until I am clipless - want to make sure I get shoes that suit me
I did quite fancy the idea though.
Maybe I should've got a road bike and fitted flat bars, like @fatCyclist I wanted more upright position, but am now wishing for lighter weight


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I also saw these but am resisting spending any more - at least until I am clipless - want to make sure I get shoes that suit me
> I did quite fancy the idea though.
> Maybe I should've got a road bike and fitted flat bars, like @fatCyclist I wanted more upright position, but am now wishing for lighter weight


Ha, ha. Sounds like an N+1 coming on! There are actually some lovely very lightweight flat bar bikes around but pretty expensive I'm afraid. I love the look of this one but it's not cheap.
http://www.primera-sports.com/products/lapierre-hybrid-bikes-827/lapierre-2013-shaper-900-12163.aspx


----------



## y2blade (7 Sep 2013)

Just under 30miles today. The furthest in one hit so far!! Feeling good


----------



## Biggler (7 Sep 2013)

phew. what a relief. slackened everything off, tightened top first then 2 side screws and there's no more play in it.

I must have tightened it up in the wrong order originally 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> phew. what a relief. slackened everything off, tightened top first then 2 side screws and there's no more play in it.
> 
> I must have tightened it up in the wrong order originally
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Excellent. I was pretty sure that's what it would have been. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Sep 2013)

y2blade said:


>



Nice helmet!

I bought the same.


----------



## RWright (7 Sep 2013)

Went to a mountain bike race not far from my house this morning, for just a little while. It was a collegiate level race so not a lot of really fast riders or top shelf bikes but it was nice just to see the track and check out what bikes they were riding...mostly hardtails. One kid I talked to said this particular track is the toughest they do and the hardtails work a lot better on the majority of the other tracks they race on.

I went to my LBS yesterday and chatted with the bike shop owner (an endurance athlete and very good on and off road rider from what I hear) and while there, the guy that designed the track near my house came in. I was offered to ride bikes there but didn't try any yet. I got the inside scoop on 3 tracks not too far from my house and the order I may want to start out riding them. The impression I got was that my LBS only sells 29ers unless they get something used to sell or someone makes a special order.

I also talked to the park ranger at the track (the track is built inside a county park) He was a very nice guy and he does a little riding too. He told me if I get hurt they have a four wheeler he can drag me out with. 

Looks like N+1 time is approaching...again.


----------



## fatCyclist (7 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I used the original tyres for 1,000 miles before I switched them to marathon plus.





Mo1959 said:


> I just felt they were a bit slow rolling and wooden. Changed to Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps and seem to roll along much nicer.



Other than the stock tyres that came with the Triban, I have little to compare to, but I'm happy enough with the factory-supplied ones. Seems I'll get plenty of use out of them at least.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Other than the stock tyres that came with the Triban, I have little to compare to, but I'm happy enough with the factory-supplied ones. Seems I'll get plenty of use out of them at least.



The tyres were okay, I got a big piece of glass in the rear, so decided to switch them both, I'm a bit of a fan boy of marathon plus, even have them on by Allez


----------



## Doyleyburger (7 Sep 2013)

I bought my bike brand new and my first ride was home from work, which is 6.5 miles....... It nearly killed me and I instantly regretted buying the bike as I couldn't believe how unfit I was. I live in west Wales where you can't go anywhere without climbing really. I have since joined my local bike club and we do between 40-50 miles every Sunday. It's an amazing sport and can't believe I haven't done it sooner. Still to get the clipless pedals and shoes but ill get them soon which will help with performance even further. Every newbie has to start somewhere and believe me IT WILL GET EASIER. Iv entered a 100 mile event next year, so it's something for me to work towards


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2013)

Did a run this morning 27.16 miles at ave 12.6
Most of it is on Strava, the first 6 miles is missing (outward journey)
http://www.strava.com/activities/80927360
683 About 880 feet of elevation and not too tired so things are improving (forgot to add on the big hill from the part I did not record)

Still feel the hill climbing is a weak point but it getting better


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/80929116

Popped out for a bit of a ride before the F1. Really struggled at one point, lots of up/down where it's quite steep over 10-20m climbs. Maybe going out with someone else is a good idea on a weekend ride


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/80929116
> 
> Popped out for a bit of a ride before the F1. Really struggled at one point, lots of up/down where it's quite steep over 10-20m climbs. Maybe going out with someone else is a good idea on a weekend ride


I think it can be more difficult to get into a nice rhythm when the road is constantly going up and down. Would rather have longer climbs and descents I think.


----------



## Doyleyburger (8 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/80929116
> 
> Popped out for a bit of a ride before the F1. Really struggled at one point, lots of up/down where it's quite steep over 10-20m climbs. Maybe going out with someone else is a good idea on a weekend ride


I would have to agree...... I find I struggle to get motivated when I'm out on my own. Definitely better to ride with someone or in a group and its a great way to improve your riding


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Sep 2013)

After knocking on the door with a couple of 40 mile rides recently I've finally did my 1st 50 miles yesterday. 
I must admit the old thighs felt it last night but other than that I felt fine & even got a PB on a segment I frequently ride, but not after 36 miles!! (the tail wind may of helped!!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/80726444


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2013)

Some impressive rides out there today  here is my little effort this morning actually got back and thought nice little warm up, so must be getting better/fitter.
http://www.strava.com/activities/80929368 I feel another 50+ coming on soon


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Sep 2013)

Taken three days off now, other than the commute and am eating like a horse. Not sure if I'll finish the current strava challenge, though I will get a few tall rides in latter this week. Wanted to carry on putting in effort but I felt run down, legs were fine; but been feeling the grumps and oddly short tempered for me. On the plus, some really polite driving on my commute, with cars waiting behind me for half a mile whilst I trundle along at 12mph...I move right over to give them space to pass but sensibly they wait till they have good line of sight. I keep looking back and seeing them staying a fair distance behind me. It's nice to be respected on the road.


----------



## spooks (8 Sep 2013)

Felt like rubbish this morning on the way to the South Downs Southern Sportive. Luckily I found a nice lady to ride the whole thing with so it's not as fast as usual due to the wet roads and a lot of chatting! The hills were killer (no idea where my porridge went but it wasn't working) and at one point it poured with rain then hailed on us but the views were amazing and it was a nice morning out in the end.
I forgot to record the first bit but this is the most of it: 
http://www.strava.com/activities/80960065


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Taken three days off now, other than the commute and am eating like a horse. *Not sure if I'll finish the current strava challenge*, though I will get a few tall rides in latter this week. Wanted to carry on putting in effort but I felt run down, legs were fine; but been feeling the grumps and oddly short tempered for me. On the plus, some really polite driving on my commute, with cars waiting behind me for half a mile whilst I trundle along at 12mph...I move right over to give them space to pass but sensibly they wait till they have good line of sight. I keep looking back and seeing them staying a fair distance behind me. It's nice to be respected on the road.



I managed a massive 341 feet of climbing today, over 26 miles, still determined to finish it even though my thighs are killing me.


----------



## Exile (8 Sep 2013)

I was going to regale you with tales of city riding with the O/H from yesterday, but I saw the sun was shining and decided I'd get out early (for a Sunday) and get a ride in before the rain we were forecast arrived. Don't get me wrong, it was an enjoyable ride, but in involved A Hill. Me and hills, I'm sure I've mentioned before, don't exactly get along. So gather round, one and all, to hear the tale of an overweight guy, a crappy bike and a slight incline.

About two and three-quarter miles in I took a wrong turn. Don't ask me how, but I went left at a junction when I should've gone straight across. Not a problem, I knew where I was, and I knew how to get to where I wanted to be. It would just involve A Hill. I'd been up this Hill before, albeit from the other side, and it had made me walk my bike to the top. I vowed today I would defeat it, even if it took all my strength.

A mile later I was nearing my adversary, dropped a few gears and found a comfortable cadence. I was never going to be able to spin my way up at 120 rpm, but I found my sweet spot and started climbing. About half way I had to drop another gear or two, and passed an elderly couple walking the other direction. Inwardly I was glad they weren't heading my way, as I was certain they were making better pace than me. 

After what felt like hours of turning the pedals and inching slowly towards the top of the Hill I saw the junction ahead of me and breathed a sigh of relief. Confident I had this Hill beat I put on a quick burst of speed, got to the junction and turned right. There was still more Hill in front of me. I'd forgot about my earlier wrong turn and had expected to be greeted at the junction by a nice, downhill stretch. Instead, I was facing another half-mile of Hill. My heart sank, my legs buckled, and I wobbled across my lane as the truth hit me. I was only half way up, and was certain I'd used most of my reserves to get to this point. There was only one thing I could do.

I made sure the pedals kept turning and moved down to the granny ring. This wasn't just a bike ride now. this was a battle for survival. It was the prize fight of the century. Fat Man vs A Hill. I stopped looking up the hill and focused on the road twenty feet in front of me, convinced that some time soon I'd be at the top without realising. That's not how hill climbing works, not for me. All it did was allow the Hill to fight back by getting steeper. Eventually I took a quick glance further along the road and there, less than three-hundred yards away was the mini-roundabout that marked success. Once there, the road would, thankfully, drop away down the other side of the hill. Two hundred yards... one hundred... my legs screamed at me "Just walk it over, please!". I told them to shut up, and pushed one final time.

I've never felt so happy about being able to freewheel as I did on the way down the other side. The rest of the ride can be summed up as a pleasant bimble, only slightly disrupted by a prat in a Jag who was less than happy the shared cycle path dropped me off the pavement into the ASL box ahead of him and beeped at me as soon the the lights went to red and amber. 

This was more than made up for by the encounter I had a few miles on, again waiting for the elusive green light, which involved a young (infants school age) child yelling "Hiya!" at me, and resulted in a brief conversation in which she noted I was on a bike, that she liked my bike, but it looked too big for her, and finished with a cheerful "I have a bike at home! But you can't ride it, it's my Princess bike." and all the while her parents were trying not to burst out laughing.

Great ride all considered, and it's amazing how quickly 10+ mile rides have become my usual.

Oh, and I tracked the ride on Strava, so you can see the Hill that almost killed me, just to check if it's just a largish speed bump I'm exaggerating about: http://www.strava.com/activities/80928667


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it can be more difficult to get into a nice rhythm when the road is constantly going up and down. Would rather have longer climbs and descents I think.



exactly the same, I couldn't ever get into the right gear quick enough. I often coasted down he descents as the loss of speed was almost immediate.


----------



## sleaver (8 Sep 2013)

Think I need to read rule #5 again, this cycling business has made me a bit soft compared to my marathon training at the beginning of the year in the snow we had.

I looked at the weather forecast for yesterday on Friday and it said rain. I thought it's just rain, man up. So I went out and brought a gillet, jacket (I wanted those two any way coming up to Autumn) and some overshoes. Woke up yesterday at 6am, weather was nice but when getting ready, the heavens opened. I was feeling a bit tired and so went back to bed only to be woken up at 9am by two hungry cats who thought they were getting fed three hours earlier.

Weather cleared up in the afternoon so I made another attempt. Got 1km down the road and I was cold. Took a short cut back to the house to get the gillet. Job done although my arms were still feeling the cold.

Today, clear skies and no rain so off I went at 9am with my new gillet thinking I would be all toasty. 200m down the road and the ends of my fingers were freezing and thinking I was doing 60k, you guessed it, I turned around. I had to improvise though and so put a pair of running gloves on under my cycling mitts. Arms were still cold though.

http://www.strava.com/activities/80941084

So, time to buy some arm warmers and possibly leg warmers.

I have an excuse though. With running, you are moving slower and everything is moving rather than arms and fingers getting the cold air at 25kph+

Got to work the gillet business out though. By the time I was warm, it had made my jersey sweaty so if I had taken it off, I would have been cold again.

On the plus side, I did equal an Olympic champion on a Strava segment after giving it the beans . I did hold some back as I was going for Box Hill again though. I just won't mention that it's the QOM time of Joanna Rowsall.


----------



## DaveyM (8 Sep 2013)

I did a nice 29 miles yesterday and a nice 51 miles today, great weather and some truly stunning scenery. With one or two cheeky climbs.
I have found that I actually plan routes to include hills now 

if your interested
http://app.strava.com/activities/80977071


----------



## Creakyknee (8 Sep 2013)

Promised myself a long ride today, also great weather and very few cars on the roads i used. All in all a very enjoyable day was had.
http://www.strava.com/activities/81007215


----------



## Sweeney (8 Sep 2013)

Have been trying to break 7 minutes on this hill for ages and finally managed it last week.

Trying to shave 10 seconds from it was proving annoying.

http://app.strava.com/activities/80298654#1631625413


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2013)

sleaver said:


> Think I need to read rule #5 again, this cycling business has made me a bit soft compared to my marathon training at the beginning of the year in the snow we had.
> 
> I looked at the weather forecast for yesterday on Friday and it said rain. I thought it's just rain, man up. So I went out and brought a gillet, jacket (I wanted those two any way coming up to Autumn) and some overshoes. Woke up yesterday at 6am, weather was nice but when getting ready, the heavens opened. I was feeling a bit tired and so went back to bed only to be woken up at 9am by two hungry cats who thought they were getting fed three hours earlier.
> 
> ...


Got to work out the clothing thing
I wore the same as all summer today - s/s jersey and cycling shorts
I did have arm and leg warmers, but could have done with some body warmth. Others were wearing windstopper type things. I need to work out what I need to wear in what conditions


----------



## sleaver (8 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Got to work out the clothing thing
> I wore the same as all summer today - s/s jersey and cycling shorts
> I did have arm and leg warmers, but could have done with some body warmth. Others were wearing windstopper type things. I need to work out what I need to wear in what conditions


This is what I got on Friday

http://www.altura.eu/products/men/giletsvests/etape-gilet.aspx

Seems to work. When I went out without it yesterday, I could feel the cold on my chest but after I had been home to put it on, my chest was fine. Just the arms to work on now.


----------



## Shaun McNally (8 Sep 2013)

Started riding about a month ago.
Never been into bikes really, until now.
Done a couple of 16.5 mile rides, and got a second on Strava on the way to work today! (Only out of around 30, but I'm still pleased).
Not much compared to what most people are putting down, but to me it feels good doing it.
Got a 22 mile planned for some time next week, probably tomorrow, should hopefully blitz it


----------



## Loulou79 (8 Sep 2013)

Ohh just found this thread, can i join you?

I have just bought a Claud Butler odysessy. My first bike in 20 years, im also extremely overweight.

Since i got it on thur i have done 3 rides and i am a little embarresed to say they were only 1 mile each. I know its. Not a lot but to me it seems massive, there is a slight incline that i struggle on even in lowest gear. BUT i am enjoying it and its the first time excercise hasnt made me want to run, cry and pull my hair out!


----------



## Jaco45er (8 Sep 2013)

Hi Lou. Don't you worry, you have made the choice, and a great choice it is . Don't beat yourself up about distance. It will come slow and sure, you will go further and further . Relax and enjoy it.

Incidentally, my Aunt started cycling 5 years ago, only a mile a day. Now we don't know where the hell she is


----------



## Binka (9 Sep 2013)

Loulou, when I started cycling last year I nearly cried at a 5 mile ride. Yesterday I did 36 miles no problem. If you stick with it you'll see improvements before long.


----------



## stevey (9 Sep 2013)

The o/h is talking about the possibility of getting a road bike to complement her hybrid as she struggles to keep up with me on Sunday morning rides. 

This makes me very happy we are going to the cycle show here in Birmingham so well have a look then


----------



## stevey (9 Sep 2013)

@Loulou79 keep at it,start small and you'll soon be knocking out the miles


----------



## Loulou79 (9 Sep 2013)

Thanks for he encouragement!

Been out this morning and did 2 miles first part brilliant down hill, second uphill 

But i did it, my thighs are killing though and i thought i was going to collapse when i got off, jelly legs. Lol


----------



## Stonechat (9 Sep 2013)

Well done Loulou. 
I am interested in all the different effects and wondering if they can avoided or lessened.
Get muscle aches - strangely hardly at all after hilly 29 miles on Sunday
Tired - sometime sleep after a cycle
Worry about nutrition and hydration - but then I should not worry too much as I am not cycling that long - 3 hours max
Wonder whether I should do some sort of training - short bursts or something between slower cycling.
I thought f trying yo do a circuit with more than one climb of Egham Hill (after all I did abput 880 feet of climbing Sunday)

Any suggestions for improving one's cycling?


----------



## Biggler (9 Sep 2013)

Loulou79 said:


> thighs are killing though and i thought i was going to collapse when i got off, jelly legs. Lol


Most people are like this when they first start, it`ll get a lot easier and soon if you keep it up!


----------



## Tenandra (9 Sep 2013)

After two weeks holiday, i started my ride into work today did the normal route it was very Hard today not being on a bike for two weeks has not helped.

http://www.strava.com/activities/81186697


----------



## User28924 (9 Sep 2013)

Did my longest ever week (175 miles), followed by a grand total of 0 miles last week. Back on today, really great ride, but muppet drivers out in force. Red van passed an inch off my elbow. Then a 4x4 with a 10ft trailer passes me when I'm doing 33 in a 30 zone, on a narrow road, before cutting in. Lucky I was in a strong position, only braking and swerving left kept me from the trailer.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2013)

Cycled in and back today. Leg warmers were on (correctly thins time, yesterday they were over the top of shorts) and they were a definite bonus. You can tell it's chilly here/I'm not wearing enough as when I'm getting changed at work my upper arms/stomach are quite red. I don't want to wear two layers, but it may be time to soon. 

In: http://www.strava.com/activities/81193828
Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/81275497


----------



## Uncle_Fluffy (9 Sep 2013)

After a couple of weeks prevarication I decided that I had to stop avoiding hills, so today’s ride will become my regular leg and lung burner 

http://www.strava.com/activities/81277627

The very short climb at 6.5 miles had me panting so heavily I thought I'd crack a rib and I felt like vomiting for a couple of minutes after 

The only positive from it is that I didn't stop, but an hour later and I'm still feeling totally wasted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cycled in and back today. Leg warmers were on (correctly thins time, yesterday they were over the top of shorts) and they were a definite bonus. You can tell it's chilly here/I'm not wearing enough as when I'm getting changed at work my upper arms/stomach are quite red. I don't want to wear two layers, but it may be time to soon.
> 
> In: http://www.strava.com/activities/81193828
> Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/81275497


Worn two layers most of the summer.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Sep 2013)

Still one layer yesterday, last time though I think


----------



## Shaun McNally (9 Sep 2013)

Did my first ride above 20 miles today! Went a little steadier than i would have gone alone, as my mate was behind me and i had to keep slowing down.
Really enjoyed it though!
http://www.strava.com/activities/81309278


----------



## puffinbilly (9 Sep 2013)

I did a 50 mile (sorry 48.74 mile) ride yesterday - no Strava - but computer gave an average of 14.2 - quite pleased with this since a mixture of road and very busy cycle path with suicidal dogs and pedestrians and using a hybrid. Talking to a mate last night he reckoned add 2-3mph for a road bike to the average, 2mph for the stop/starts of the path and 5-7mph for the dogs and pedestrians on that path - so just an average of 26mph!  He seemed a little surprised when I said I was joining Sky (I've always refused to pay to watch the football)...... I had to point out that I meant the cycle team.


----------



## john-boy (9 Sep 2013)

Well i decided to give myself a push this month and entered a challenge on Strava. Im not doing mega distance just commuting to work and back and doing 20+km an evening and i have just hit 250km for this month already, im shocked to say the least. 

http://www.strava.com/challenges/the-extender-ride


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2013)

john-boy said:


> Well i decided to give myself a push this month and entered a challenge on Strava. Im not doing mega distance just commuting to work and back and doing 20+km an evening and i have just hit 250km for this month already, im shocked to say the least.




That's a lot of KMs!


----------



## john-boy (9 Sep 2013)

Uncle_Fluffy said:


> After a couple of weeks prevarication I decided that I had to stop avoiding hills, so today’s ride will become my regular leg and lung burner
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/81277627
> 
> ...



Thats my old stomping ground from when i was younger. Used to ride up Thurstaston hill a couple of times a month. I dont miss that route at all as i couldnt do it now.

Hats off to you sir


----------



## john-boy (9 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> That's a lot of KMs!



thanks mate, just need to see if i can keep it up for the month


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2013)

john-boy said:


> thanks mate, just need to see if i can keep it up for the month



Good on you if you do! I'm trying to do as much cycling to/from work as getting the miles in at he weekend doesn't seem too plausible right now, if I could finish at around 750/800 KM I would be extremely happy


----------



## Tenandra (10 Sep 2013)

Ride to and from work broke some personal bests, although at present if i can ride instead of pushing the bike for the full circuit sees me currently beating personal bests. The last hill on the way to work has still yet to be conquered. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/81260679 
http://www.strava.com/activities/81403601


----------



## Paulg04 (10 Sep 2013)

Week 2: First ride of my second week after taking a few days off for a friends wedding and recovery time. Did my 5 miles into work this morning in 17:18, averaging 17.4mph. 

Very pleased with myself considering its only been a week and a half I've been on my bike. Got lucky this morning, there's some road works on 1 of the busy roads I use, down to single file and I made it to the lights just as my side was going so was in primary for about half a mile. Tried to leave as much room as I could for people to pass but luckily enough the person behind me realised it would have been a tight squeeze and left me to it. 

I've been using endomondo but see a lot of people on here are using strava. I'm assuming this is better? I use endomondo because it has a countdown start which allows me time to get my jumper on as I use one of those arm straps for my iPhone. My average time takes a hit when I get to work an I stop and need to take my jumper off to stop my phone.

Again though just pleased with my time and really enjoyed my cycle this morning even though it was tough


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Week 2: First ride of my second week after taking a few days off for a friends wedding and recovery time. Did my 5 miles into work this morning in 17:18, averaging 17.4mph.
> 
> Very pleased with myself considering its only been a week and a half I've been on my bike. Got lucky this morning, there's some road works on 1 of the busy roads I use, down to single file and I made it to the lights just as my side was going so was in primary for about half a mile. Tried to leave as much room as I could for people to pass but luckily enough the person behind me realised it would have been a tight squeeze and left me to it.
> 
> ...


People only really use strava to see how they do on certain segments, endomondo is actually better for recording your rides, if you want to use strava download your ride as a tcx and upload that to strava. There are many things wrongs with strava, but the most obvious one is elevation.

example of a segment http://app.strava.com/activities/81282891#1656953769


----------



## Paulg04 (10 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> People only really use strava to see how they do on certain segments, endomondo is actually better for recording your rides, if you want to use strava download your ride as a tcx and upload that to strava. There are many things wrongs with strava, but the most obvious one is elevation.
> 
> example of a segment http://app.strava.com/activities/81282891#1656953769



Thanks Nigel. Wasn't sure the difference. I quite like using endomondo so will just stick with that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Thanks Nigel. Wasn't sure the difference. I quite like using endomondo so will just stick with that.


This is one of my rides on endomondo.
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/226981468/6007730


----------



## Stonechat (10 Sep 2013)

Did a run dropping off some letters, then after did a short loop
Total 15.5 @ 12.3 mph average.
A couple of PRs on segments including a (short) one done at 18.6 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/81433942
Does not seem like much effort so think I am ready for a 40 mile run soon


----------



## Paulg04 (10 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is one of my rides on endomondo.
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/226981468/6007730




That's some good miles you have been putting in. I'm hoping to go out later in the week and do a 15-20 mile run just to get the miles in my legs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> That's some good miles you have been putting in. I'm hoping to go out later in the week and do a 15-20 mile run just to get the miles in my legs


Thanks, not as fast as you generally though, I just ride everywhere I go, I am just about to run a sugar bowl and jug to the O.H.'s dad's.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (10 Sep 2013)

My god has the weather changed! That wind is ferocious.

Got a medium ride in yesterday, 22 miles. When I left it was heaving down with rain, so I kitted myself out in long tights, long sleeve jersey and a softshell jacket with long gloves.
About a mile into the ride, the rain stopped and the sun came out, then proceeded to slowly bake me for the remaining hour and a half. The wind was kicking up with some pretty heavy headwinds at times. Still, got a few PR's though and averaged 15.5mph.

http://www.strava.com/activities/81246988

Today, determined not to get caught out again, I had shorts and a jersey with fingerless gloves and pretty much froze my bits off for the entire time!
The wind was even stronger and I was really struggling to push through it.
I wasnt planning a long ride, just wanted to get a few miles in, so only did 16.5miles, got a few more PR;s and somehow still managed to average 15.5 mph even though I swear the wind was so strong I was going backwards sometimes!

http://www.strava.com/activities/81459453

Im considering doing shorter rides everyday this week to see how it goes instead of two or three longer ones a week, but if the weather gets worse tomorrow I might just stay inside!

On a side note, Im now weighing in at 11 stone 8, down from 13 stone in mid July. pretty pleased with that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Sep 2013)

Today I got out after 2 weeks off my bike due to pressures of work (semi-retirement shouldn't be like this) and rain and wind and visiting relatives and, and , and.......

I did 13.25 miles with 1340' of climbing at an average speed of 13.25 mph.

Not a fast average but I put this down to:

a) Selecting a (to me) hilly route with one 550' relentless 36/28 grin and bear it climb being into the teeth of a wind that was quite frankly having a laugh today as no matter where I went it was heading towards me. It was a warm wind though.

b) My *loody lightweight windproof trade description violating allegedly breathable jacket causing me to overheat despite it being worn in maximum drag front zip right down, pit zips open and cuffs open and flapping mode. I may as well have raided the foil, freezer bags and film drawer in the kitchen and swaddled myself in 3M's finest stretchy cling wrap for all the good the useless article did.

c) For lunch I had a glass of wine and pate on toast (I'd punctuate that properly so that it doesn't read like the toast was bobbing around in a pool of Australia's finest but I can't be *rsed - sorry) at lunchtime to be sociable (tricky) with aforementioned visiting relatives.

Quite pleased with myself for having the amazing courage to select a hilly route after a lay-off and then the sheer tenacity for getting round whilst maintaining a (fairly) positive disposition. 

Oh yes - off to see Dr S tonight who is my GP (well, one of many really as apparently I don't go enough to have a regular GP!) to see what can be done with my right hand that I hurt falling off my bike twice three months back.


----------



## zanda (10 Sep 2013)

Hi guys. My first ride since i was a teenager was 3 months ago. It was a commute to work 6.5 miles took me 45 minutes an i thought i was going to die. I ride a full suspension mountain bike. This morning however after a lot of practice over the last 3 months (4 - 6 rides a week) i hit that same run this mornin in 24 mins  got a 45 mile round trip to flint planned for friday will post the strava results


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Your posts always make me chuckle even when they are about bad stuff...........is that bad?  Just that you describe things so well I can almost picture it 

On a more serious note, hope you get your hand sorted out. Seems to be taking far too long to mend. Was it ever x-rayed?
Glad you got out on the bike though......and yes, the wind caused me to say a few unladylike words this morning too!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2013)

zanda said:


> Hi guys. My first ride since i was a teenager was 3 months ago. It was a commute to work 6.5 miles took me 45 minutes an i thought i was going to die. I ride a full suspension mountain bike. This morning however after a lot of practice over the last 3 months (4 - 6 rides a week) i hit that same run this mornin in 24 mins  got a 45 mile round trip to flint planned for friday will post the strava results


Wow, almost cut your time in half. Well done and good luck with your long run on Friday.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2013)

In: http://www.strava.com/activities/81416149
Out: http://www.strava.com/activities/81500059

took it gently today on the way home as I was also playing a mate at squash..needless to say I lost (I've never won a game) but I did well seen as he is a local comp finalist


----------



## Stonechat (10 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks, not as fast as you generally though, I just ride everywhere I go, I am just about to run a sugar bowl and jug to the O.H.'s dad's.


I try to do this but don't want to arrive sweaty etc. I am running a class (nothing to do with cycling) and will drive over this afternoon. But most of my shopping runs are now cycled.


Tcr4x4 said:


> My god has the weather changed! That wind is ferocious.
> 
> Got a medium ride in yesterday, 22 miles. When I left it was heaving down with rain, so I kitted myself out in long tights, long sleeve jersey and a softshell jacket with long gloves.
> About a mile into the ride, the rain stopped and the sun came out, then proceeded to slowly bake me for the remaining hour and a half. The wind was kicking up with some pretty heavy headwinds at times. Still, got a few PR's though and averaged 15.5mph.
> ...


I don't know what to where not being used to cycling
When I cycled years ago I just used normal outdoor type clothing
BEing a bit older need a little help now
However hybrid has a carrier, so have taken to going out with a little bag of extras to cope with conditions


----------



## Stonechat (10 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is one of my rides on endomondo.
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/226981468/6007730


I just exported my last ride from Strava to Endomondo
I'm sure it has strengths, but somehow now used to Strava (only since end of July)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Sep 2013)

Hand update:

My hand will probably hurt for a good year or so according to the sadistic Dr S. That's how long bendy-wrong-way-fingers take to stop hurting.

Re the sadism bit: I swear he took great delight in putting each of the three (steroid) injections into the palm of my hand - one for each stretched tendon.

Blooming heck they hurt. It wasn't one injection in three places but three whole vials of horrendously painful burning stuff - bit like my hand was being filled with boiling water.

Mrs SD did the kiss it better thing when I got home so that'll help no doubt.

Dr S said I should notice a difference in a fortnight or so but in the meantime (he has a sense of humour) I mustn't do handstands or anything similar which I can say with absolutely 100% certainty will not make an iota of difference to my life.

Moral of story: don't fall off your bike but if you do try not to bend your fingers back and especially don't bend your fingers back twice on the same hand.

Stay safe everyone and watch those pinkies!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2013)

Just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in.


New Strava Challenge:

http://www.strava.com/challenges/eddy-merckx-world-championship-challenge


----------



## fatCyclist (10 Sep 2013)

I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this. 

Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.



Don't feel embarrassed, a 4.4 mile ride is further than most of the population do.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.


Don't feel embarrassed. Apart from those who started cycling with a good base fitness coming from other sports, most of us just started with a few miles and found it extremely tough. Just keep doing what you are doing and build up gradually and you will start surprising yourself before much longer.


----------



## Jaco45er (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.



Never feel embarrassed bud, 4.4 miles is a lot further than doing no miles at all. Keep it up


----------



## fatCyclist (10 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't feel embarrassed. Apart from those who started cycling with a good base fitness coming from other sports, most of us just started with a few miles and found it extremely tough. Just keep doing what you are doing and build up gradually and you will start surprising yourself before much longer.



Thanks, Mo. Wise words  One thing I've noticed in the new rides on the Sirrus is that I feel my quads burn quite quickly into the ride. Is that a seat height issue, do you think? Or just a general fitness issue?


----------



## fatCyclist (10 Sep 2013)

Jaco45er said:


> Never feel embarrassed bud, 4.4 miles is a lot further than doing no miles at all. Keep it up



Thanks mate. I'm sure I will keep going. This forum is a great motivator, even just by reading other people's progress.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Thanks, Mo. Wise words  One thing I've noticed in the new rides on the Sirrus is that I feel my quads burn quite quickly into the ride. Is that a seat height issue, do you think? Or just a general fitness issue?


Could be a bit of both. I know if I have my seat too low I really feel it in the cluster of muscles just above the knee. I like my seat as high as possible without it causing me to rock to reach the pedals.


----------



## stevey (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.



Why? Like others have said you are doing more than most of the population currently do, credit to you


----------



## Tcr4x4 (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.



One of my first rides was just over 4 miles and I could have died.
A month on, I'm knocking out just shy of 30 mile rides and feel pretty good after them. I never dreamt I'd be doing that sort of distance, ever. 

Give it time, you'll soon get there and will look back and laugh how hard you found 4 miles.


----------



## RWright (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.


 
Nothing to be embarrassed about. It takes time to build up endurance, stick with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.



You're doing ok - just keep at it.

In 1972 when I was 16 I caught the ferry from Gravesend to Grays to by a Crombie coat which was all the rage back then. Do they still sell Crombies in Grays?


----------



## fatCyclist (10 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Could be a bit of both. I know if I have my seat too low I really feel it in the cluster of muscles just above the knee. I like my seat as high as possible without it causing me to rock to reach the pedals.



I think I'll raise it a few mm and monitor it. Unscientifically I noticed my leg was still fairly bent at full stroke, so could probably do with it a little higher.


----------



## fatCyclist (10 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> One of my first rides was just over 4 miles and I could have died.
> A month on, I'm knocking out just shy of 30 mile rides and feel pretty good after them. I never dreamt I'd be doing that sort of distance, ever.
> 
> Give it time, you'll soon get there and will look back and laugh how hard you found 4 miles.



That's great progress, mate. Nicely done. I appreciate the encouraging words too


----------



## fatCyclist (10 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You're doing ok - just keep at it.
> 
> In 1972 when I was 16 I caught the ferry from Gravesend to Grays to by a Crombie coat which was all the rage back then. Do they still sell Crombies in Grays?



Well, Grays is a little backwards in time, so I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## john-boy (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.



Dont be embarrassed dude its an achievement and a step (or ride ) in the right direction. Here is one of my early rides http://app.strava.com/activities/71566391. 2.3 miles in 13.34 mins with average speed of 11mph on a flat road. We all have to start somewhere and the more you do the easier it will get


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2013)

@fatCyclist you're doing more than a huge chunk of the population. Just keep at it and you'll soon be helping others who are where you are now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> I sometimes feel embarrassed posting my tiny rides. Especially as this one is just 4.4mils and it took about 30mins (did have a strong head wind for 3/4 of it though). Of course, Im knackered. I think it's going to take me quite a long time to get better at this.
> 
> Still, it is what it is: http://www.strava.com/activities/81529178 On the upside, I'm exploring more of my local area. Even though I've been here all my life, there's tons of roads, lanes, and places I've never been.


Just like @Mo1959, @Supersuperleeds and @Jaco45er said it's 4.4 miles further than most ride, keep at it it will get better the more you ride, and don't feel you have to ride everyday, if you hurt a lot, let your body recover it may take a day or so, but it is just as important as the riding.
This is the very first ride I recorded using a gps enabled phone (not strava but endomondo)
http://app.strava.com/activities/17076457
This segment I created to try and show you something but it's not yet sowing all my rides.
So over to rwgps.
it's 8.1 miles last Aug i rode it in 41:28, today I did it in 32:47with a N.N.W headwind at 13mph (according to garmin though to be honest didn't feel like that)
Avg sp last year was 12.6mph, today it was 15.4mph ( I have done the same segment in 29:28 but with a tail wind avg that day was 16.5mph)
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/First-ride-gps-comparison

My very first ride 23/6/13 I did 8.5 miles @ 9.32mph with 400ft of elevation (as far as could make out) . today I rode 42.3miles @ 16.36mph with 1976ft of elevation, and set 14 p.b's 
This being one of my favourites of the ride though there are others.
http://app.strava.com/activities/81530159#1660458287

So really, as been mentioned many times in this thread and others on C.C. just keep at it, it comes but it will take some time.
I remember last year avg 11-12mph and seeing riders doing 15+mph avg's and think I will NEVER be able to do that, and even back in Feb I was still only managing 13.6mph, but gradually step by step it's gone up, and so far this month I am averaging 16mph (this is total distance/total time), but i have been here before this early in a month only to find my avg drop below 16mph, but one day I might manage it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2013)

@John Boy and @ItsSteveLovell 
Sorry you posted before I finished typing.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @John Boy and @ItsSteveLovell
> Sorry you posted before I finished typing.



It's fine. I'm happy we're all making the same point


----------



## fatCyclist (11 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's fine. I'm happy we're all making the same point



Cheers, everyone. I really appreciate the support  I've no intention of giving or anything, so I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing small progresses along the way. At the moment, I'm planning on riding every other day to give me leg muscles time to recover. No point in blasting them everyday and not giving them chance to get stronger!


----------



## fatCyclist (11 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just like @Mo1959, @Supersuperleeds and @Jaco45er said it's 4.4 miles further than most ride, keep at it it will get better the more you ride, and don't feel you have to ride everyday, if you hurt a lot, let your body recover it may take a day or so, but it is just as important as the riding.
> This is the very first ride I recorded using a gps enabled phone (not strava but endomondo)
> http://app.strava.com/activities/17076457
> This segment I created to try and show you something but it's not yet sowing all my rides.
> ...



Thanks for sharing your rides and progress story, Nigel. Very inspiring


----------



## Tenandra (11 Sep 2013)

@fatCyclist i think your about where i am, mate i am certainly no quicker.

My two rides, i have a day off from the commute tomorrow as i am off to another work site.
http://www.strava.com/activities/81488092
http://www.strava.com/activities/81648906


----------



## Paulg04 (11 Sep 2013)

This is a very noob question but, how will my hybrid tyres hold up in the wet? I haven't been out on my bike in the rain since I've got it but the fine Scottish weather is taking over now by the looks of it. 

I've got the standard tyres with my pinnacle neon 1, so not sure how they are in the wet.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> This is a very noob question but, how will my hybrid tyres hold up in the wet? I haven't been out on my bike in the rain since I've got it but the fine Scottish weather is taking over now by the looks of it.
> 
> I've got the standard tyres with my pinnacle neon 1, so not sure how they are in the wet.


I am sure they will be fine. I got caught in torrential rain this morning on my road bike and barely noticed any difference in handling. It's a bit like driving in the rain. Plan ahead a bit more and realise it may take a few more yards to stop. Try and avoid obvious hazards like white lines and metal drains which are usually extra slippy and if it has been a long dry spell immediately before the rains watch for the roads being greasy. All common sense really.


----------



## Paulg04 (11 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am sure they will be fine. I got caught in torrential rain this morning on my road bike and barely noticed any difference in handling. It's a bit like driving in the rain. Plan ahead a bit more and realise it may take a few more yards to stop. Try and avoid obvious hazards like white lines and metal drains which are usually extra slippy and if it has been a long dry spell immediately before the rains watch for the roads being greasy. All common sense really.



Thanks mo. that's what I thought. Don't really fancy coming off my bike on a busy road


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2013)

@Paulg04 I set a p.b. to the hospital last Friday in a downpour.
http://app.strava.com/activities/80511845#1636715827


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Cheers, everyone. I really appreciate the support  I've no intention of giving or anything, so I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing small progresses along the way. At the moment, I'm planning on riding every other day to give me leg muscles time to recover. No point in blasting them everyday and not giving them chance to get stronger!


YEs I agree you're doing fine. When I restart this time, I was already walking the dog and when still working I sometimes went to the gym. So I have a slightl level of fitness
When I restarted cycling in about 1981, I was terribly unfit and a 2.2 miles cycle to work was tough for a while
YEs a year or two later (when all the traffic lights were green) I managed to do in in 4 minutes flat, and also 10 mile run (including a hill) in 30 minutes.
So I am not at that stage yet, and being 30 years older it may take a while. Just keep making small improvements, deal with difficult conditions, headwinds, what ever comes your way.

Did a couple of short runs today not workth posting, but on the way back was much windier than it looked and took my speed down a bit, or should I say two gears down


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2013)

Was going for a longy today but it is absolutely teeming down now. Autumn is here in The Lakes!


----------



## Paulg04 (11 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Paulg04 I set a p.b. to the hospital last Friday in a downpour.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/80511845#1636715827



Puts my mind at ease. Got a 22 mile cycle planned for Sunday, which will be my longest ride yet. Forecast isn't great for Sunday but I'll grin and bear it


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2013)

Hey. I have been going out most days for the last week. Yesterday however on my way back home I was crossing over a very narrow stone bridge only really suitable for one car at a time. as I was going over it a white va man decided to come through right down the middle. I had to swerve to the left as far as I could and clipped the stone wall with my left handlebar. Knocked the skin off my elbow and knuckles. Then the handlebars were wrenched out of my right hand twisting my right wrist. Luckily not really hurt, but decided to take a break today. Ill be back on my bike tomorrow though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hey. I have been going out most days for the last week. Yesterday however on my way back home I was crossing over a very narrow stone bridge only really suitable for one car at a time. as I was going over it a white va man decided to come through right down the middle. I had to swerve to the left as far as I could and clipped the stone wall with my left handlebar. Knocked the skin off my elbow and knuckles. Then the handlebars were wrenched out of my right hand twisting my right wrist. Luckily not really hurt, but decided to take a break today. Ill be back on my bike tomorrow though.



I have one like that near me and it has 30' drop into a fast running river. I have imagined being knocked off my bike and over the parapet on more than one occasion when a car just has to try and squeeze through.

Hope you are not too badly cut.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2013)

Hi. My pride was hurt more than anything. Its a good job the bridge has a high wall otherwise I would have been in the river dovey. Thanks anyway.


----------



## puffinbilly (11 Sep 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hey. I have been going out most days for the last week. Yesterday however on my way back home I was crossing over a very narrow stone bridge only really suitable for one car at a time. as I was going over it a white va man decided to come through right down the middle. I had to swerve to the left as far as I could and clipped the stone wall with my left handlebar. Knocked the skin off my elbow and knuckles. Then the handlebars were wrenched out of my right hand twisting my right wrist. Luckily not really hurt, but decided to take a break today. Ill be back on my bike tomorrow though.



Had a similar experience coming over Ovingham bridge in Northumberland, bridge is one lane old stone bridge for 100 yards - car in front runs over at 25mph (speed limit is 10mph) and clears bridge then car starts to come over from opposite direction as I'm 3/4 of the way across (doing 15-20mph), driver shouts abuse that I should be on adjoining pedestrian bridge (clearly marked no cycles) - so I was forced to the side - the joys of cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2013)

I hear what your saying.It frightened the life out of me, but you can't let something like that put you off. In future I will be much more careful when I approach the bridge.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2013)

I think I will need some crud stoppers/waterproof overshoes before too long. The spray coming off my wheel got my toes lovely and wet on the route home today. I also had two lovely moments where the back wheel decided to twitch, once when riding on cobbles/stone paved road and once when turning on tarmac. The long period of dry weather comes out to haunt us all

In: http://www.strava.com/activities/81735329
Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/81735325


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2013)

I wonder why I didn't see any other cyclists today!!!


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wonder why I didn't see any other cyclists today!!!


Could it have been the rain? 
When I was out last weekend I was amazed at how many I saw...then again it was glorious sunshine and quite mild so people thought about getting their last ride in. I learned how to properly wear Leg Warmers (they go inside your shorts )


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Could it have been the rain?
> When I was out last weekend I was amazed at how many I saw...then again it was glorious sunshine and quite mild so people thought about getting their last ride in. I learned how to properly wear Leg Warmers (they go inside your shorts )


Whats the rain got to do with not riding, no excuse.


----------



## electric eel (11 Sep 2013)

another 20 k today. 1 hour 15 ! but really enjoy been on the bike. just a pity the nights are dropping as with work it wont be long b4 im down to riding sats only. but anything is better than nowt. exercise been my goal and the bike is great. pity i hadnt started 30 odd years ago


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

electric eel said:


> another 20 k today. 1 hour 15 ! but really enjoy been on the bike. just a pity the nights are dropping as with work it wont be long b4 im down to riding sats only. but anything is better than nowt. exercise been my goal and the bike is great. pity i hadnt started 30 odd years ago


Get one of these and you can ride any time.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XML-...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item53eecc5ffe
A thread I posted last Nov.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/


----------



## Jasmine23450 (12 Sep 2013)

electric eel said:


> another 20 k today. 1 hour 15 ! but really enjoy been on the bike. just a pity the nights are dropping as with work it wont be long b4 im down to riding sats only. but anything is better than nowt. exercise been my goal and the bike is great. pity i hadnt started 30 odd years ago


 Riding is very funny


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have one like that near me and it has 30' drop into a fast running river. I have imagined being knocked off my bike and over the parapet on more than one occasion when a car just has to try and squeeze through.
> 
> Hope you are not too badly cut.


I think drivers sometimes expect cyclists to be closer to parked cars than is safe in the event of a door opening


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I think drivers sometimes expect cyclists to be closer to parked cars than is safe in the event of a door opening


I sometime ride too close to parked cars in the event of a car door opening, but then I usually check to see if anyone is in the car.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I think drivers sometimes expect cyclists to be closer to parked cars than is safe in the event of a door opening



I've been doored by a parked car before, it is not a pleasant experience. 


Nigelnaturist said:


> Whats the rain got to do with not riding, no excuse.



26 miles last night in the rain, was slightly damp when I got home


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've been doored by a parked car before, it is not a pleasant experience.
> 
> 
> *26 miles last night in the rain, was slightly damp when I got home*


Ditto, last Friday was worse here at least last night I got to keep my feet dry, Friday couldn't have been wetter if I had been swimming, but Friday I set a nice collection of p.b.'s nothing at all yesterday but to be fair I have ridden those roads so many times it will take something special to break one I think.


----------



## Paulg04 (12 Sep 2013)

Did my first ride in the rain, all went well for the first mile then had to go through a puddle which completely soaked my feet then half a mile from the house a bus went by and completely soaked me. Was pretty funny as I was already wet through. 

Used strava for the first time as well an quite liked the aspect of looking to see my times on certain segments when I got home


----------



## RWright (12 Sep 2013)

This past week I have noticed a couple of different people mention how wet it has been here. I haven't noticed it so much. I have been timing my rides very well and riding nearly every day.  I have been caught a couple of times but was sort of expecting it most times. Today I rode early because there is a greater chance of showers this evening. Today's ride was sunny and warm....actually hot, but breezy. Things are supposed to cool down here this weekend.


----------



## fatCyclist (12 Sep 2013)

After a day's rest I went out for another ride. Same route as before, but now with less wind. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/81981933

Average speed is up a notch and I took 2 minutes off my time, but I attribute that to the lack of wind. Only real difference is my quads aren't as sore, probably due to raising the saddle 15mm. An odd thing, I did exactly the same route, but Strava has tracked .2 miles less. I supposed I swerved about in the wind a bit too much first time around


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Did my first ride in the rain, all went well for the first mile then had to go through a puddle which completely soaked my feet then half a mile from the house a bus went by and completely soaked me. Was pretty funny as I was already wet through.
> 
> *Used strava for the first time as well an quite liked the aspect of looking to see my times on certain segments when I got home*


Thats the fun bit, and its nice when you manage to beat a p.b. This one really isn't influenced by the wind much and there wasn't much today anyway. It#s not much of a climb at 2.8% avg over 0.2 mile but I did manage over 15mph avg for the first time.
http://app.strava.com/activities/81987246#1666957777
And this 6.5mile loop @ 17.7mph new p.b.
http://app.strava.com/activities/81987246#1666957798


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> After a day's rest I went out for another ride. Same route as before, but now with less wind.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/81981933
> 
> Average speed is up a notch and I took 2 minutes off my time, but I attribute that to the lack of wind. Only real difference is my quads aren't as sore, probably due to raising the saddle 15mm. An odd thing, I did exactly the same route, but Strava has tracked .2 miles less. I supposed I swerved about in the wind a bit too much first time around


I am not saying anything else about strava, well done on the increased speed and reduced time.


----------



## fatCyclist (12 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am not saying anything else about strava, well done on the increased speed and reduced time.



Thanks, Nigel (and for the kudos). The main thing for me is how much better my legs feel post-ride. I think having the day rest between rides is the way to go. My diet is pretty clean and high protein, so I'm hoping that'll help the muscle repair and grow quickly. I'll change up my route on Saturday and come back to this other one in a week's time and see if there's any progress. That's definitely a nice feature of these GPS apps: being able to get some metrics on improvements, even if it's a tiny improvement it's encouraging.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Sep 2013)

I must admit I've been slacking a great deal. This is my first 'big' (> 5km) ride. I plan to slowly build up to riding as far as work (15 miles) as a first goal. But today I went to the supermarket, which does at least use some of the route. Observations: 


Kids do play in the street! About 1.7km in, a girl and a little boy were playing in the street. The lad pretended to block me, and ran in the garden when I pretended to aim at him! 
Nearly came off right near the supermarket when the front wheel tramlined in a crack by a bus lay-by and the rest of the bike (including me) didn't. Getting a bit of a rubbing noise from the front now. Hope it isn't out of true...
It gets dark quickly right about now. I definitely need a seeing light, as my Cateye is definitely a be-seen light. 
Bloody gears need sorting again! Think I'll take it to the LBS and get it sorted properly, then I can adjust as necessary. 
There... http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/marknotgeorge/da5shtrrt41kjaiu
...and back again. http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/marknotgeorge/92e4ckjrcddqe399


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Thanks, Nigel (and for the kudos). The main thing for me is how much better my legs feel post-ride. I think having *the day rest between rides* is the way to go. My diet is pretty clean and high protein, so I'm hoping that'll help the muscle repair and grow quickly. I'll change up my route on Saturday and come back to this other one in a week's time and see if there's any progress. That's definitely a nice feature of these GPS apps: being able to get some metrics on improvements, even if it's a tiny improvement it's encouraging.


Y.W. 
If you hurt lots rest, if not so bad ride, but not so intense, but the rest days are important each time I take 4 or 5 days off (I didn't quite stop altogether last week, as I had appointments) I usually come back fitter and faster week before last avg sp for 327miles was 15.87 this week for 205 miles is 16.36mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> I must admit I've been slacking a great deal. This is my first 'big' (> 5km) ride. I plan to slowly build up to riding as far as work (15 miles) as a first goal. But today I went to the supermarket, which does at least use some of the route. Observations:
> 
> 
> Kids do play in the street! About 1.7km in, a girl and a little boy were playing in the street. The lad pretended to block me, and ran in the garden when I pretended to aim at him!
> ...


I get this, some area its adults playing, though the kids have more sense.
Rubbing, loosen the wheel nuts with the wheel on the ground re-tighten, sometimes an axle can move slightly and cause rubbing, happened to me last Sat, though I dont know why it happened.


----------



## fivepence (12 Sep 2013)

Just a short run this evening and a lesson learned. Wandered a bit too far off beaten paths in the moorlands and got completely lost my bearings as to where i actually was. Found a village which i never knew existed , been living here 10 years. Couldn't find an area to stop safely to check Google Maps on my phone. As Darkness began to approach and the rain began to fall i came across an old farmer out with his sheep dog who told me how to get back to civilisation tho via Hell. A 4 km or so stretch of road with about 70 to 80 speed bumps and the usual moorland classics of undulating roads , sweeping blind bends and high ditches. An adventure in under 20 KM 

http://www.strava.com/activities/81967058


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Sep 2013)

First ride on this route which kept me on my toes..

http://app.strava.com/activities/81914903
Most enjoyable I think?


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Sep 2013)

Loulou79 said:


> Ohh just found this thread, can i join you?
> 
> I have just bought a Claud Butler odysessy. My first bike in 20 years, im also extremely overweight.
> 
> Since i got it on thur i have done 3 rides and i am a little embarresed to say they were only 1 mile each. I know its. Not a lot but to me it seems massive, there is a slight incline that i struggle on even in lowest gear. BUT i am enjoying it and its the first time excercise hasnt made me want to run, cry and pull my hair out!


 
It will get easier so well done


----------



## electric eel (13 Sep 2013)

14 k done today in 50 mins but must admit it was a struggle. had to go down the gears but at least i got the miles in. wont be out again until sometime next week. so far so good i think


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2013)

electric eel said:


> 14 k done today in 50 mins but must admit it was a struggle. had to go down the gears but at least i got the miles in. wont be out again until sometime next week. so far so good i think


You might want to reconsider that considering the forecast.


----------



## Paulg04 (13 Sep 2013)

Have been really looking forward to my 20mile cycle on Sunday but just saw the forecast and 60mph winds are expected so might need to miss it out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Have been really looking forward to my 20mile cycle on Sunday but just saw the forecast and 60mph winds are expected so might need to miss it out


I think even I might give Sun Mon a miss.


----------



## Paulg04 (13 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think even I might give Sun Mon a miss.



Must be bad if you're missing it, after your what's rain got to do with it comment haha


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2013)

Planning on a run on Monday 40 miles plus


----------



## Jaco45er (13 Sep 2013)

Give me rain, give me snow, give me fog, give me scorching sun and give me thunder & lightning, but a very windy day for cycling? Screw that, a big roast and red wine on Sunday instead


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

I think it's time to look at wet weather kit. Cycling home today in shorts + ss jersey wasn't too fun. Do any of you roadie riders use mud guards, and if so, any recommendations?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think it's time to look at wet weather kit. Cycling home today in shorts + ss jersey wasn't too fun. Do any of you roadie riders use mud guards, and if so, any recommendations?


I've got sks chromoplastics on my Forme road bike and my Vita hybrid. Depends on your bike though if it will take full mudguards or will need some sort of clips, etc if it doesn't have eyelets.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think it's time to look at wet weather kit. Cycling home today in shorts + ss jersey wasn't too fun. Do any of you roadie riders use mud guards, and if so, any recommendations?



Shorts in the wet, when it is warm, in my opinion, are better than waterproofs or longs. I've just biked home 27 miles from work in the pouring rain, shorts were fine.

If I'm expecting it to be wet I use the hybrid, but I don't bother with mudguards, your going to get drenched with or without them, all I do is make sure I put a back cover over my rucksack, everything else can get muddy. I do carry spare shorts and top with me though, just in case I can't get my kit dry whilst at work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2013)

BBC forecast for Leicester looks okay for the next few days, maybe I won't have a rest


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Shorts in the wet, when it is warm, in my opinion, are better than waterproofs or longs. I've just biked home 27 miles from work in the pouring rain, shorts were fine.
> 
> If I'm expecting it to be wet I use the hybrid, but I don't bother with mudguards, your going to get drenched with or without them, all I do is make sure I put a back cover over my rucksack, everything else can get muddy. I do carry spare shorts and top with me though, just in case I can't get my kit dry whilst at work.


Hmmm, sorry but I like my mudguards, especially living in a rural area. Never know what the tractors have been carting out of the fields. Some of it is a bit smelly and don't fancy being sprayed with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC forecast for Leicester looks okay for the next few days, maybe I won't have a rest


Here's mine.
*Central, Tayside and Fife*
*Forecast Summary*

*Outlook for Sunday to Tuesday*
Rain, heavy at times, spreading across all parts on Sunday, followed by showers as it turns colder, gales or severe gales. Showers continuing into Monday and Tuesday, gales slowly easing.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, sorry but I like my mudguards, especially living in a rural area. Never know what the tractors have been carting out of the fields. Some of it is a bit smelly and don't fancy being sprayed with it.



This is the same as me, I go across enough country roads and don;t fancy getting showered with...


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

> *South West England*
> *Forecast Summary*
> 
> *Outlook for Sunday to Tuesday*
> Turning wet and windy throughout the day on Sunday. Sunshine and scattered blustery showers following on Monday and feeling cooler. Further rain spreads in during Tuesday, occasionally heavy.



Sounds fun....


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 eyelets are the holes which are pre-drilled in the frame, right? Similar to the ones which you can use for bottle cages?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> This is the same as me, I go across enough country roads and don;t fancy getting showered with...





Mo1959 said:


> Hmmm, sorry but I like my mudguards, especially living in a rural area. Never know what the tractors have been carting out of the fields. Some of it is a bit smelly and don't fancy being sprayed with it.



Good for your immune system


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 eyelets are the holes which are pre-drilled in the frame, right? Similar to the ones which you can use for bottle cages?



Yes


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes



Cool, I don't believe my front forks have these, but the back certainly has them...and if I want to join a club ride at least 1 of the clubs near me say you 'need' mud guards if cycling in wet.


----------



## Eribiste (13 Sep 2013)

I've made my Boardman Road Race a bit more all weather pleasurable by fitting Crud RoadRacer Mk2 guards. They're slender, light, fit into confined fork clearances, and they work well.


----------



## RWright (13 Sep 2013)

New tires just arrived from Wiggle, quick free delivery too. I ordered them Monday, they arrived yesterday but DHL didn't leave them because I was not home at the time. I signed a paper tag thing that allows them to leave stuff if I am not here next time. Very happy with the free prompt shipping. I wish I had used the Cycle Chat Wiggle link but I forgot  I will use it next time.

These Grand Prix 4000s tires are light ! ....goodbye highway routes, hello country roads. I am sure these things won't stand up to some of the junk I sometimes run through on the highway. I really want to mount them right now but will keep going with what I have and try to wear them out completely....well at least a little more.  I also hope these valves on the tubes I ordered are long enough too. I forgot to check that when I ordered.  I think they will be fine but they are 42mm vs. the 48mm that I normally buy. It is going to be difficult for me to not mount one of these sets to at least one of my road bikes with this weather forecast. Just a little breezy but the rest is looking nice.  There is a tropical storm brewing but I think it is taking a left turn instead of a right turn below Florida.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2013)

@RWright Look forward to hearing how you find the tyres once you fit them. Most reviews seem to rate them very highly for ride and comfort and being fast rolling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Must be bad if you're missing it, after your what's rain got to do with it comment haha


40+mph gusts, been out in them before and it wasn't fun this is Monday here
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/pontefract#?tab=fiveDay&fcTime=1379286000
I will be out the following day heading straight into 30+mph westerlies.


Jaco45er said:


> Give me rain, give me snow, give me fog, give me scorching sun and give me thunder & lightning, but a very windy day for cycling? Screw that, a big roast and red wine on Sunday instead


Sunday might be ok morning, clock up a few miles if nothing else.


ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think it's time to look at wet weather kit. Cycling home today in shorts + ss jersey wasn't too fun. Do any of you roadie riders use mud guards, and if so, any recommendations?


I usually ride with them on all the time, can't be bothered taking them off, don't seem to effect my speed much, rack and lights seem a permanent fixture these days as well.
Third day in a week I have got a touch wet.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

@RWright unless you're running really deep set aero rims then your new tubes should be more than addequate length on the valve.

@Nigelnaturist I don't mind getting wet, I'm just happy it happened on the way home as I have nothing in the way of towels etc at work, this could make for an entertaining morning if cycling in and soaking wet


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Sep 2013)

Hello again everybody

Taken me a while to scroll through all the great work you've all been doing. Had a hectic work week, managed to fit a ride or two in, but not had chance to catch up with you all on here. 

Went out yesterday and was going to try and do a reverse way round of a loop I tried earlier in the week but I got a bit distracted thinking about stuff and not concentrating that I missed my turning. When I realised, I thought I might find my way back a different route than planned, but then decided I could run out of time, so just turned around. 

First part of the ride felt great, but had a bit of a mini 'bonk' on the way back, so had to use one of the Mule Bars out of my little bag to gain some more energy. Weird, as it wasn't a long ride, but bodies are funny old things. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/82099022

Wondering if its time to dust off the turbo this morning, I went out in the rain the other evening and it was fine (although I should have used the overshoes I think). Found myself awake at stupid o'clock, so plenty of time to decide. 

Have fun and stay safe lovely peeps


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs Wonder if it's a female thing being awake at stupid o'clock  Sitting here having a coffee and thinking about heading out soon. It is absolutely freezing this morning, almost literally. Just checked the local weather and it says it is currently only 2 degrees  I noticed the kitchen window steamed up a bit just putting the kettle on. Not sure what to wear now as it will be very chilly when I set out but will hopefully warm up.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959. Not just a female thing, hubby is awake too, but downstairs playing on his laptop, I had my coffee up in bed in case I felt I could nod off again (does happen after coffee sometimes - I'm a bit weird like that!)

Think I'll find myself another coffee then decide. Wrap up warm won't you? Don't want reports of an icicle on a bike up in Perthshire


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Sep 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell I don't either, the advantage about the rack you can carry extra stuff ( I know a little obvious that), but things like a dry base layer, gloves, can make a big difference if you can change if you stop, I know not always possible.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs Wonder if it's a female thing being awake at *stupid o'clock*  Sitting here having a coffee and thinking about heading out soon. It is absolutely freezing this morning, almost literally. Just checked the local weather and it says it is currently only 2 degrees  I noticed the kitchen window steamed up a bit just putting the kettle on. Not sure what to wear now as it will be very chilly when I set out but will hopefully warm up.


Mo time -2 hours.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Sep 2013)

Well, stupidly didn't take @Phoenix Lincs advice and wrap up warmly. I was uncomfortably cold for 80% of my ride. Warmed up slightly climbing up Dunning Glen but once you are over the summit the descent is in the shade so got really cold again. Felt hard work so was relieved when I downloaded the ride that I had just scraped enough climbing to complete the challenge. Looking forward to two or possibly three days off now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, stupidly didn't take @Phoenix Lincs advice and wrap up warmly. I was uncomfortably cold for 80% of my ride. Warmed up slightly climbing up Dunning Glen but once you are over the summit the descent is in the shade so got really cold again. Felt hard work so was relieved when I downloaded the ride that I had just scraped enough climbing to complete the challenge. Looking forward to two or possibly three days off now.



well done Mo


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2013)

Done it - gone clipless - well at least bought the shoes and pedals


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Sep 2013)

Wow, I go on hols for a week and its taken a long time to catch up on this thread!
Kudos to all the great rides and hi to all the new followers on here
Can't wait to get out on the bike tomorrow.


----------



## Jaco45er (14 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Done it - gone clipless - well at least bought the shoes and pedals


Be interested on how you get on. I took mine off, after a big dent in my confidence, one comical, one not. But toying with the idea of going back to them. I have SPD's but someone said to me "egg beaters" are easier to get on with, so I'm told !!!!


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2013)

Well have bought Shimano Shoes and pedals - the double sided sort so they clip in to both sides.
I fitted them and have been trying to adjust cleat position. Hopefully it is somewhere near right now.
Have done a run down the road and back on the towpath and all seems OK.
I was hoping for a longer run soon - but putting the tights on this morning instead of the shorts, my legs seemed less free.
Had a complete splurge as I bought an Altura Gilet as well.
I have Tues pencilled in for the longer run - which will be to RIchmond Park , then 1-3 laps of the park then home.
Need to try a short run before then to see if the setup is ok. I like the fact my feet have stopped slipping around on the pedals


----------



## stevey (14 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Done it - gone clipless - well at least bought the shoes and pedals



Will be getting some towards the end of sept  look forward to a review and how you get on with them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2013)

Was supposed to have a rest day today, but it wasn't raining so I went out for a pootle.

http://www.strava.com/activities/82348574

Broke the bike connector bit off the back of the gps  so had to carry it in my pocket. Was quite relaxing not looking at my average speed all the time.


----------



## Jaco45er (14 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Well have bought Shimano Shoes and pedals - the double sided sort so they clip in to both sides.
> I fitted them and have been trying to adjust cleat position. Hopefully it is somewhere near right now.
> Have done a run down the road and back on the towpath and all seems OK.
> I was hoping for a longer run soon - but putting the tights on this morning instead of the shorts, my legs seemed less free.
> ...


I might join you and give mine another go. To be fair to the guy in the shop, he said to me, before every ride, for a start, lean up against the wall and click yourself in and out, 15 times a side, for 3 times. Being an impatient sod I never done this, maybe I should have


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was supposed to have a rest day today, but it wasn't raining so I went out for a pootle.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/82348574
> 
> Broke the bike connector bit off the back of the gps  so had to carry it in my pocket. *Was quite relaxing not looking at my average speed all the time.*


I do this if following a trial like today, problem is I lost 1/2 mph looking at flip-in route.


----------



## clocKwize (14 Sep 2013)

https://www.strava.com/activities/82186250

Couple of hours before dinner.. Wasn't my planned route as I missed a few turns on the way back and ended up doing about 5 miles more than I wanted and by the end I was nearly passing out... Didn't have any water.. I should probably get a bottle for the bike.

Glad I did it though, bum is starting to hurt less after the rides!


----------



## stevey (14 Sep 2013)

After seems what like an eternity off the bike (man flu).

http://www.strava.com/activities/82384527

Only a short run, but what i have discovered is i hate being off the bike!!! . 

As usual some great rides & welcome to the new people


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Sep 2013)

Did my first ride with the newly acquired heart monitor today but haven't got a clue yet as to what it all means, all I know is that it seemed to be beating all the way round!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/82361280

The old legs are starting to ache all the time now so I'm going to take a few days off the bike I think, although looking at the weather forecast that may not be a bad idea anyway!


----------



## DaveyM (14 Sep 2013)

Well I had a lovely ride down into Newcastle to cheer on some of the kids doing the junior great north run, well done to all of them 

Managed about 60 miles, great company and seeing Newcastle at its very best...what more could a man ask for


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2013)

Had to go get some new clothes for work today. Start of the year I was in 38 inch waist trousers and 18" collar shirts.

Today, 34" trousers and 16.5" shirts


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Had to go get some new clothes for work today. Start of the year I was in 38 inch waist trousers and 18" collar shirts.
> 
> Today, 34" trousers and 16.5" shirts


I remember them 38", though usually a 36", these days 32", I would hate to weigh myself, to be honest I haven't got anything that fits other than cycling clothes and some leggings, even the t-shirts I had are like tents.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2013)

@Nigelnaturist what's this about mowing down animals?


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Did my first ride with the newly acquired heart monitor today but haven't got a clue yet as to what it all means, all I know is that it seemed to be beating all the way round!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/82361280
> 
> The old legs are starting to ache all the time now so I'm going to take a few days off the bike I think, although looking at the weather forecast that may not be a bad idea anyway!


Nice areas round the New Forest


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist what's this about mowing down animals?


I nipped out to do a quick 10 miles after this afternoons rather disappointing ride, one rabbit ran across the road in front, this was a full grown one plenty of room with that, but about 1/2 mile later a younger one ran out and quite lituerley missed it by a hairs breath, I honestly thought I was going to go over it.


----------



## john-boy (14 Sep 2013)

well just been for another anti social night ride, i'm getting used to being in the middle of no where in the dead of night. I even got 7 PR's that i wasnt expecting

http://app.strava.com/activities/82458074


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo time -2 hours.



Yeah. I'd been awake since half four


----------



## RWright (15 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I nipped out to do a quick 10 miles after this afternoons rather disappointing ride, one rabbit ran across the road in front, this was a full grown one plenty of room with that, but about 1/2 mile later a younger one ran out and quite lituerley missed it by a hairs breath, I honestly thought I was going to go over it.


 
When I was a kid I had a bike with maybe 12 inch wheels, if that...a fixie . I was going down a steep section of the small hill in front of my house. The neighbors Chihuahua ran out in front of me and I ran over him. I was going fast enough that luckily for us both, when I hit the dog it just rolled and I rolled right over the top of it with both wheels . The dog just screamed or whatever that noise is called that dogs make when they are frightened, he jumped right up and got away from me. It never got too close wanting to play the chase game after that.

It is the same bike and hill that I later was practicing my weaving maneuver at high speed and came off head first over the handlebars. Road rash on my forehead and nose for the rest of that summer. I happen to be eating a Milky Way candy bar at the time I did it. My cousin picked me up and carried me to the house, blood all over my face and everyone freaked when they saw my face and mouth with the candy in it, they though I had knocked all my teeth out too. Fortunately, my aunt, who was a stern country type lady, was there and immediately started checking out my mouth and quickly figured out what was going on. I was about 4 or 5 years old and screaming at the top of my lungs. Those are a couple of my early cycling adventures I will probably never forget, try as I may. There are several others as well.  BTW, I blamed it on my cousin because he was several years older than me and he showed me the weaving bit. You should have seen the look on his face when my aunt cut her eyes at him. He didn't get punished but he knew he better not be laughing at me about my incident because it wouldn't take much for me to get my aunt to take up for me and take care of business.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Sep 2013)

Managed my quick 8 mile hilly loop @ 16.6 avg had to get out early (no Mo, not that early!) for this one as OH is off to work in a bit. I haven't been out for twelve days and I felt the pasties and Takeaways form last weeks holiday but will soon sort them out.
No work tomorrow so hopefully a longer ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Managed my quick 8 mile hilly loop @ 16.6 avg had to get out early (no Mo not that early!) for this one as OH is off to work in a bit. I haven't been out for twelve days and I felt the pasties and Takeaways form last weeks holiday but will soon sort them out.
> No work tomorrow so hopefully a longer ride.


Ha, ha......I am getting later now the mornings are darker. Weather is pretty awful here now but I went a quick, well not very quick compared to you, run of 16 miles before it got too bad. It was strangely invigorating cycling in the rain and the wind didn't bother me too much knowing I wasn't going far.

Glad you got out too and that is a good speed considering you haven't been out for several days. Hope you manage another run tomorrow. Take it the weather isn't so bad down there?


----------



## Twotter (15 Sep 2013)

I got a pair of dhb Vaeon Zero tights for my birthday this week and wore them for the first time this morning. Only rode my quick 5.5 mile route but they were toasty warm so I'm looking forward to the colder weather


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> I got a pair of dhb Vaeon Zero tights for my birthday this week and wore them for the first time this morning. Only rode my quick 5.5 mile route but they were toasty warm so I'm looking forward to the colder weather


Great value the DHB stuff. Not too expensive but seem to do the job pretty well.


----------



## stevey (15 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> I got a pair of dhb Vaeon Zero tights for my birthday this week and wore them for the first time this morning. Only rode my quick 5.5 mile route but they were toasty warm so I'm looking forward to the colder weather



How was the padding?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2013)

Oh well, relatives went home yesterday and I had a 30 mapped out in my old bonce plus was hoping the forecasters had got it wrong for a change. But no-go for me.

Got up at 6am as the blasted hallway smoke alarm was doing that occasional chirping thing they do when the battery is on its last legs. Had a shufty outside and it wasn't raining and it wasn't windy so I stayed up with the intention of heading off about 8.30 when I had properly woken up but...

...at 8.10 the trees started bending and it started to  We now have a full blown stormy-thing going on out there - we even have a little stream flowing down the rough track to the house - quite pretty in fact.

***

On a slightly philosophical note I am a frustrated Newbie - with 10 months and approaching 1600 miles under my belt I have found this to be a very irritating pastime. It's very much an on/off thing; particularly as I am very much a fair weather person. I know some riders get out whatever the weather but that is just not my thing. Same with my mountain jaunts too tbh - if I don't find something pleasurable and wind and rain isn't in my book as remotely pleasurable, then I don't do it. I am also of an age when I hate anything derailing my plans - you can call this the lack of flexibility that corporate shapers and shifters use to their advantage when they are de-layering companies and evaluating redundancy candidates if you like but I don't care; I just hate my little world order to be upset. (I can't find a petulant foot stamp smiley.)

On an upside though and despite the on/off nature of my on-wheels time I am a fitter Oldie Newbie - this despite being pretty fit anyway. I have noticed some additional benefit on my long mountain days for instance and I am happy with this - I just wish I could get out more regularly. I am definitely more the 'every Monday, Wednesday and Friday like clockwork' type of person than the 'cram a ride in when the opportunity arises' go-getter. 

So...enjoying it but it does wind me up at times. 

***

I am going to try and get Mrs SD out of bed now and will cook some Beans On for us both. 

***

If you are having the same weather where you are and you have got out then I say well done to you but you are nuts!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2013)

@SpokeyDokey I can understand how you feel about going out in horrible weather. I can cope with rain but hate the wind. All I can suggest if it makes it any easier, is to do what I did this morning and dress for it and just ride as far as you feel. I found it quite refreshing in a strange sort of way  I think setting off without a distance in mind and being able to turn for home when you have had enough helps a bit. I only did about an hour this morning but felt it was enough to keep the fitness levels going. Had nice rosy cheeks when I got back.


----------



## Twotter (15 Sep 2013)

stevey said:


> How was the padding?



Very comfortable to ride in, no chafing or butt pains, whilst also not feeling like I was 'overly padded' prior to getting on my bike. I like them


----------



## Smotyn (15 Sep 2013)

Hi all you lovely people.  I haven't posted in a while as haven't been out on the bike much the last couple of weeks due to hurting my back bank hol mon attacking the garden. Plus the getting all the kit on to ride the whole 3 miles to work and back was beginning to do my head in. So yesterday took the decision to change my pedals back to my 50:50 Spd ones so if I want to go further I can clip in but I can also just jump on my bike whatever im wearing for the little trips which increases the chance of my actually getting on my bike massively to be honest. I am like others and really don't do rain or wind if I am honest but living in the wash if you don't do wind then you would only ride 5 days a year! I don't mind cold as long as I can wrap up warm and wearing my normal stuff is a big help here as don't have all the kit yet for cold and can't afford it either. 



well done to everyone for all your achievements I do love reading about them all xxx


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Take it the weather isn't so bad down there?


No it was ok this morning, just very cool. It's now storm strength wind with light rain. There's something in the early rise ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> No it was ok this morning, just very cool. It's now storm strength wind with light rain. There's something in the early rise ride.


Usually its calmer when the temperature between the air and ground is closer. This is why you got on and off shore breezes.


----------



## fivepence (15 Sep 2013)

Cheshire East in a nutshell 

http://www.strava.com/activities/82591448

http://www.strava.com/activities/82591435


----------



## Biggler (15 Sep 2013)

I've been really lazy this Friday & weekend, only got out for 8miles on Saturday morning  At least my kitchen floor is nearly laid!

Back on it next week I think, hopefully the wind buggers off!


----------



## simmi (15 Sep 2013)

Hi all, I have not posted on here for some time my life has been kind of hectic of late but should be back to normal now. 
I have changed my focus a little and now ride twice a week run twice a week and swim twice a week with the aim of doing a triathlon in 2014 at some point.
Cycling is still my main love and I would say I am a reasonable cyclist poor runner and a terrible swimmer so have a lot of work to do in the off season.
I lead my club ride today and was very disappointed with the turn out of just 4! 
I think our previous lowest was 7.
The forecast of heavy rain and gale force winds put off the fair weather softies.
It didn't turn out too bad, with only a bit of drizzle and one brief shower but I must admit the winds were quite strong towards the end.
The wind for me was an added bonus as it got me a Strava KOM on a segment I have been trying to crack for a few weeks, my first ever on a segment with over 100 participants.  http://www.strava.com/activities/82583735#1682990591
For some reason strava shows it as a slight slope down when it is a slope up.

Just reading back a few pages I can see most of the regulars are still about plus a few new names.
All keep up the good work and I will be checking back a bit more regularly from now on.

Oh I almost forgot to mention I have now lost a total of 3 stone from 28th August 2012 so my weight stands at 13st 2lb from 16st 3lb. 
My original goal was to get to 14st but I have moved the goal posts a little and want to now reach 12st 7lb if I can.
The weight loss makes a huge difference climbing on my bike and is also very noticeable whilst running perhaps even more so.


----------



## simmi (15 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I nipped out to do a quick 10 miles after this afternoons rather disappointing ride, one rabbit ran across the road in front, this was a full grown one plenty of room with that, but about 1/2 mile later a younger one ran out and quite lituerley missed it by a hairs breath, I honestly thought I was going to go over it.


Glad you missed it Nigel, was it a Hares breadth?


----------



## SWSteve (15 Sep 2013)

Haven't gone out this weekend, hitting it hard again tomorrow, 10 miles to work ~20 mile out to meet other halves family (I will shower before hand) and then ~18 home afterwards. 

Unless it's soaking wet at which point I will do all of the journeys in an automobile as I can't be dealing with putting wet kit on again and again


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Sep 2013)

Jaco45er said:


> I might join you and give mine another go. To be fair to the guy in the shop, he said to me, before every ride, for a start, lean up against the wall and click yourself in and out, 15 times a side, for 3 times. Being an impatient sod I never done this, maybe I should have


 
Hi to both of you..

Keep at it and dont give up on going clipless, it does come right in the end.


----------



## john-boy (15 Sep 2013)

simmi said:


> Hi all, I have not posted on here for some time my life has been kind of hectic of late but should be back to normal now.
> I have changed my focus a little and now ride twice a week run twice a week and swim twice a week with the aim of doing a triathlon in 2014 at some point.
> Cycling is still my main love and I would say I am a reasonable cyclist poor runner and a terrible swimmer so have a lot of work to do in the off season.
> I lead my club ride today and was very disappointed with the turn out of just 4!
> ...



cracking ride fella and nice one on the weight lose, just hope i can do the same


----------



## simmi (15 Sep 2013)

john-boy said:


> cracking ride fella and nice one on the weight lose, just hope i can do the same


Just keep pedaling and you will john-boy, I was out your way last week did "le petit grand grix" sportive 107 miles starting in Lincoln http://www.strava.com/activities/82028094 was a great ride,I will be back for the main event in May.


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I get this, some area its adults playing, though the kids have more sense.
> Rubbing, loosen the wheel nuts with the wheel on the ground re-tighten, sometimes an axle can move slightly and cause rubbing, happened to me last Sat, though I dont know why it happened.



I've checked. Both wheels need re-truing, the back more than the front. Spoke key ordered from Wiggle, will try to sort it in the week, otherwise I'll have to wait till I'm paid...


----------



## john-boy (15 Sep 2013)

simmi said:


> Just keep pedaling and you will john-boy, I was out your way last week did "le petit grand grix" sportive 107 miles starting in Lincoln http://www.strava.com/activities/82028094 was a great ride,I will be back for the main event in May.




Cheers dude. i've just signed up for my first sportive in november to give me somethink to aim for, then all out training over the winter as going to TRY and do the skylark sportive in april and the climbs scar the c**p out of me http://skylarksportive.com/routes/


----------



## stevey (15 Sep 2013)

Managed to pop out after all day rain
http://www.strava.com/activities/82696257

The phrase "Best laid plans" and all that come to mind was going to do 30+ today always next time.


----------



## simmi (15 Sep 2013)

john-boy said:


> Cheers dude. i've just signed up for my first sportive in november to give me somethink to aim for, then all out training over the winter as going to TRY and do the skylark sportive in april and the climbs scar the c**p out of me http://skylarksportive.com/routes/


I have just checked out the skylark, to be honest I would find it tough where I am now, the hardest climb is Holme Moss which I haven't ridden but I have ridden several of a simular standard and know several people from my club that have ridden it and then followed it with snake pass. You can do it though train hard between now and then watch what you eat and come April you will be ready.


----------



## john-boy (15 Sep 2013)

simmi said:


> I have just checked out the skylark, to be honest I would find it tough where I am now, the hardest climb is Holme Moss which I haven't ridden but I have ridden several of a simular standard and know several people from my club that have ridden it and then followed it with snake pass. You can do it though train hard between now and then watch what you eat and come April you will be ready.


cheers for the vote of confidence dude, just need to convince myself now


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2013)

Hm changing weather forecasts - thinking twice about plans - will do what I can


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Sep 2013)

A blustery 13.48 miles this morning @15.7 avg, had a lovely chat with an older rider for a few miles which made a very nice change as I rarely meet anyone on the road let alone going my way.
Think it's time to get some decent winter clothes before the temp drops to much.


----------



## Biggler (16 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Think it's time to get some decent winter clothes before the temp drops to much.



I need to do this as well. I`ve already noticed the chill in the morning when wearing 3/4 length jogging trousers . time to get some full length ones I think, and leggings, and gloves, and a scarf to go over my mouth, and a waterproof jacket. It`s an expensive hobby this cycling lark.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> I need to do this as well. I`ve already noticed the chill in the morning when wearing 3/4 length jogging trousers . time to get some full length ones I think, and leggings, and gloves, and a scarf to go over my mouth, and a waterproof jacket. It`s an expensive hobby this cycling lark.


Blooming cold here this morning too. I don't find my body gets too cold if I layer up but I have real problems with my extremities. The memories of last year's frozen fingers even with two pairs of gloves are still with me. My fingers get beyond cold and get very numb then they are extremely painful when I get back inside and the heat gets to them. Personally I have never found dedicated cycling gloves to be much good and I'm thinking about something more along the lines of skiing or snowboarding gloves this year to see if they would be any better.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Sep 2013)

I wore two pairs last winter as well, I was thinking of digging my motor bikes gloves out of the loft and giving them a go this winter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2013)

Still in shorts down here, though I did have to stop and put full finger gloves on this morning as it was a bit nippy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2013)

Pouring down as in Noah's Ark pouring down.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2013)

Had a very short run with the new clipless gear
It was 'kin gusty out there.
http://www.strava.com/activities/82841553
Blasted down one segment with the wind
The stiffness of the shoes will take some getting used to - will need a different type of pedalling action

p.s. releived to be back in shorts for now


----------



## RWright (16 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I wore two pairs last winter as well, I was thinking of digging my motor bikes gloves out of the loft and giving them a go this winter.


 I used my motorcycle gloves last year when it got cold here. They worked pretty well except they were hard to get off and put back on when I needed to blow my nose (without stopping ).


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Blooming cold here this morning too. I don't find my body gets too cold if I layer up but I have real problems with my extremities. The memories of last year's frozen fingers even with two pairs of gloves are still with me. My fingers get beyond cold and get very numb then they are extremely painful when I get back inside and the heat gets to them. Personally I have never found dedicated cycling gloves to be much good and I'm thinking about something more along the lines of skiing or snowboarding gloves this year to see if they would be any better.


 
Not too keen on the cold either...


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Sep 2013)

Couple of ride's over the last few days and here they are..
http://app.strava.com/activities/82642331 this on mtb with other riders
http://app.strava.com/activities/82844981 this one on my own on my Crosstrail..


PS At least the rain has gone away..


----------



## RFATaff (16 Sep 2013)

Hello folks.

Been lurking for a while but here is my first time on a bike in a smidge over 15 years! I know I know its pish but everyone starts somewhere right?!

 http://www.strava.com/activities/82606712


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Been lurking for a while but here is my first time on a bike in a smidge over 15 years! I know I know its pish but everyone starts somewhere right?!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/82606712



Welcome aboard, not many of us managed 18 miles on our first ride


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Been lurking for a while but here is my first time on a bike in a smidge over 15 years! I know I know its pish but everyone starts somewhere right?!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/82606712


 
Took me ages to get that far..


----------



## RFATaff (16 Sep 2013)

Hmm, thanks for the comments - I assumed 18 miles in 2 hours was a bit rubbish having read what some folk on here manage! 

Legs could have gone on longer but my arse bones were in bits, and in fact are still a bit delicate! Is there any cure or is it just a case of grin and bear it and eventually they'll toughen up?


----------



## john-boy (16 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Is there any cure or is it just a case of grin and bear it and eventually they'll toughen up?



welcome, you will get used to it with time, padded shorts help


----------



## RFATaff (16 Sep 2013)

Padded shorts already on shopping list!! In the meantime I guess I'll just have to get on with it!


----------



## puffinbilly (16 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Pouring down as in Noah's Ark pouring down.



SpokeyDokey where in Cumbria are you? I was over in the Lakes over the weekend. Saw your post yesterday re the weather in Cumbria - I had a great ride yesterday from Broughton to Coniston thro' to Ambleside and back weather was blowy but ok. Then went to Honister pass by car - weather was ok to Coniston then biblical - watched the Tour Of Britain and really appreciated that even the pros struggled with Honister (and to think I scooted up it the previous week at 25mph.....I was in the car).
Really appreciated your comments about the weather - I also do a fair bit of hill walking/climbing but quite like the rain and snow - think the Lakes are different depending which valley you're in.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2013)

No progress today. Day off. It's really cold and quite windy anyway. Just sitting here browsing winter gloves.


----------



## stevey (17 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No progress today. Day off. It's really cold and quite windy anyway. Just sitting here browsing winter gloves.



Likewise @Mo1959 a few things to get at the end of the month, also a rest day


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2013)

Rain forecast for 1pm so a shorter run than planned ... maybe Friday


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2013)

OK done the run - think it will be my last in shorts
Windsor Grt Park. Though as my fitness improved, I would be now able to get up Tite Hill - WRONG
Killer gradient of 11.4/11.5 near the top gets me every time
http://www.strava.com/activities/82996805
I can do this hill other ways but this is a bugbear





I had thought I might do a little more, need to get clothing right, not quite there yet

Regards clipless, think I need slight adjustment to cleat positions, think I ride slightly toe inwards, and left foot the cleat back a few mm
May need to think about saddle height
Overall it was 23.1 miles @ ave 13.4 (on Cateye)


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Hmm, thanks for the comments - I assumed 18 miles in 2 hours was a bit rubbish having read what some folk on here manage!
> 
> Legs could have gone on longer but my arse bones were in bits, and in fact are still a bit delicate! Is there any cure or is it just a case of grin and bear it and eventually they'll toughen up?


Doing better than me at that stage.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Sep 2013)

Making the best of my *" Free"* time with a hilly 10.2 miles @ 15.7avg (legs are aching though, that's 3 days on the trot for me!) only just got back before the heavens opened up here in Evesham.
Bib Shorts are packed away for a while


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Sep 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> SpokeyDokey where in Cumbria are you? I was over in the Lakes over the weekend. Saw your post yesterday re the weather in Cumbria - I had a great ride yesterday from Broughton to Coniston thro' to Ambleside and back weather was blowy but ok. Then went to Honister pass by car - weather was ok to Coniston then biblical - watched the Tour Of Britain and really appreciated that even the pros struggled with Honister (and to think I scooted up it the previous week at 25mph.....I was in the car).
> Really appreciated your comments about the weather - I also do a fair bit of hill walking/climbing but quite like the rain and snow - think the Lakes are different depending which valley you're in.



North of Kendal - we are right in the lee of the South Westerlies that come tripping over the Southern end of the Fells - we often get very wet but 5-10 miles to the South it can be ok.

I don't dislike snow on the Fells although I no longer winter climb as the novelty of freezing my cods off belayed on an icy stance wore off years back plus wading through deep drifts is too tiring!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> OK done the run - think it will be my last in shorts
> Windsor Grt Park. Though as my fitness improved, I would be now able to get up Tite Hill - WRONG
> Killer gradient of 11.4/11.5 near the top gets me every time
> http://www.strava.com/activities/82996805
> ...


I did this a few weeks ago. I saw it peak at 25% but pretty sure it wasn't more than about 17-20% the climb bit is otherwise very similar.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Hmm, thanks for the comments - I assumed 18 miles in 2 hours was a bit rubbish having read what some folk on here manage!
> 
> Legs could have gone on longer but my arse bones were in bits, and in fact are still a bit delicate! Is there any cure or is it just a case of grin and bear it and eventually they'll toughen up?



18 miles is a good distance when you are starting out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No progress today. Day off. It's really cold and quite windy anyway. Just sitting here browsing winter gloves.


I have been looking at these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150710395...me=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649





The ones I got from Aldi last year lasted the winter and were generally warm even when wet.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2013)

After ride clipless different muscles are aching - this means I am obviously pulling up as well as pushing down (Should not be unfamiliar as I used toe clips years ago)


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Sep 2013)

Like those gloves @Nigelnaturist and they are available in Triban Red!


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Legs could have gone on longer but my arse bones were in bits, and in fact are still a bit delicate! Is there any cure or is it just a case of grin and bear it and eventually they'll toughen up?


They will toughen up much quicker than you expect!


----------



## RFATaff (17 Sep 2013)

I certainly hope so @BrianEvesham !!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> I certainly hope so @BrianEvesham !!


Dont belive him took me nearly a year to be comfy on the bike, and I am not telling you how far it was. 
Mudguards if anyone is interested.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RACING-BI...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5af53fe90c
£14.99 + £7.97p&p


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Anyone remember these I had one, I think on my Chopper but might have been something else.


----------



## Biggler (17 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> time to get some full length ones I think, and leggings, and gloves, and a scarf to go over my mouth, and a waterproof jacket. It`s an expensive hobby this cycling lark.


I'm not sure what this numpty is on about it's not so expensive! If only he looked in his coat cupboard he'd find a not so cheap, light, waterproof, Berghaus jacket that used to be too tight, but now fits okay 

I still need some gloves and trousers though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Also these at £19.99 & £7.97
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARBON-LO...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5af46aca99


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> I'm not sure what this numpty is on about it's not so expensive! If only he looked in his coat cupboard he'd find a not so cheap, light, waterproof, Berghaus jacket that used to be too tight, but now fits okay
> 
> I still need some gloves and trousers though


I found one of those, wasn't mine and a size 14 but it fits.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2013)

Looking at all of those mud guards/crud catchers and am unsure if my bike will accept them onto it's frame due t the lack of eyelets on the fork. I wish I knew more about this stuff


----------



## stevey (17 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> I'm not sure what this numpty is on about it's not so expensive! If only he looked in his coat cupboard he'd find a not so cheap, light, waterproof, Berghaus jacket that used to be too tight, but now fits okay
> 
> I still need some gloves and trousers though



Likewise i have an altura jacket i used to wear XL size and was tight just tried it on again  the word tent comes to mind.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

I have just noticed that the members from CC on mycyclinglog have ridden over 1/2 million miles this year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Looking at all of those mud guards/crud catchers and am unsure if my bike will accept them onto it's frame due t the lack of eyelets on the fork. I wish I knew more about this stuff


There some you get that attach to the stays, I think Mo knows something about them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There some you get that attach to the stays, I think Mo knows something about them.



SKS Blades I think are the main ones, clip onto the frame as opposed to fixed with bolts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have just noticed that the members from CC on mycyclinglog have ridden over 1/2 million miles this year.



You're doing well, up to 10th now. We just need @Mo1959 to pull her finger out and we could get three newbies in the top 10


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're doing well, up to 10th now. We just need @Mo1959 to pull her finger out and we could get three newbies in the top 10


Mo can't be arsed. Excuse the French!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're doing well, up to 10th now. We just need @Mo1959 to pull her finger out and we could get three newbies in the top 10


Auntie Helen just put a load of miles in and made me drop back to to 10th I was 9th , but been a bit lacking the last few days, and didn't really enjoy the ride today, I just needed to put some miles on the board if I am to make the target I set myself, an avg of 23.9 miles per day between now and the end of the year, easy you might say but tot it up, and yes I know I did half of that distance last month alone.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Auntie Helen just put a load of miles in and made me drop back to to 10th I was 9th , but been a bit lacking the last few days, and didn't really enjoy the ride today, I just needed to put some miles on the board if I am to make the target I set myself, an avg of 23.9 miles per day between now and the end of the year, easy you might say but tot it up, and yes I know I did half of that distance last month alone.




I'm looking at this Merckx challenge on Strava and rubbing my hands...then I remembered that I'm working all over the place for the majority of the challenge, and unless the places I'm staying are okay with me turning up with a bike I may be a bit stuck


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm looking at this Merckx challenge on Strava and rubbing my hands...then I remembered that I'm working all over the place for the majority of the challenge, and unless the places I'm staying are okay with me turning up with a bike I may be a bit stuck


After hitting my target for the year the other week, I am finding it a little difficult to get motivated for my revised target, I have got a referral through for a clinic in Leeds that will help but (depending on number of visits) I will need to spend some money on a decent lock if leaving the bike for an hour or so at the L.G.I., I know my bike isn't very expensive, but some money (in relative terms) has been spent on it and getting it right for me. Not to bothered about weight as there is only one 250ft hill in the way (well after the initial climb near home, which I done so many times I could sleep ride it).


----------



## Biggler (17 Sep 2013)

So tonight's ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/83199476 I think the most surprising change in my fitness is the speed at which I 'recover' going up those hills (speed bumps to most people). Not my fastest ride, though it felt quick while out there


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> So tonight's ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/83080171 - I think the most surprising change in my fitness is the speed at which I 'recover' going up those hills (speed bumps to most people). Not my fastest ride, though it felt quick while out there
> 
> Edit: Any idea why Strava is showing my ride's date as 5th Jan 1980? Elapsed time looks wonky as well


You can edit the date - perhaps your phone (or Garmin) has the wrong date


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> So tonight's ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/83080171 - I think the most surprising change in my fitness is the speed at which I 'recover' going up those hills (speed bumps to most people). Not my fastest ride, though it felt quick while out there
> 
> Edit: Any idea why Strava is showing my ride's date as 5th Jan 1980? Elapsed time looks wonky as well


You borrowed the Tardis.
The time is how many hours you went back in time ( or more correctly the time in hours since the 5/1/1980)
I cant be bothered working the leap years out but 33.72 years.


----------



## RWright (17 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Anyone remember these I had one, I think on my Chopper but might have been something else.
> View attachment 29447


 
I had one of those on my purple Sears bike with 20 inch wheels, ape hangers and banana seat. I could get up to 45 mph on it, coming down the hill to my house, if my friend from across the street was riding on the back of the bike with me. The good old days. Sometimes I wonder how I survived them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> I had one of those on my purple Sears bike with 20 inch wheels, ape hangers and banana seat. I could get up to 45 mph on it, coming down the hill to my house, if my friend from across the street was riding on the back of the bike with me. The good old days. Sometimes I wonder how I survived them.


De[ends what they were geared for if for a full size wheel, a smaller one would have read high on the speedo.


----------



## RWright (18 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> De[ends what they were geared for if for a full size wheel, a smaller one would have read high on the speedo.


 Mine was pretty close. I was getting my step mother to "clock me" in the car about every other day or so the first week or two after I got it.


----------



## RWright (18 Sep 2013)

I went out for my first ever mountain bike adventure today. I enjoyed it. It is quite a different workout. Works the arms, hands and upper body more than road riding. I got a good workout and was on an easy track to start with. You have to stay very alert and keep your eyes on the trail ahead. Trees don't take any prisoners.  Roots, rocks, ruts, steep hills, little narrow bridges...some at the bottom of rooted up fast downhills where I was trying to slow down as quickly as I could so I could line up to get across the little tiny bridge.  It was great. I did start off on the beginner section and progress up. I got thru the advanced section and never went down. I did have to get off a couple of times. Up hill switchbacks with roots and rocks at the top of a very steep section is something I am going to have to work on. There was also a log obstacle on one part that I haven't figured out how to get over yet. I did it a few times but it got me off every time. I will figure it out.

I only rode there for an hour because when the sun starts going down it gets dark very quickly under the big trees in the forest. I don't have lights on my mountain bike yet. I am going out now for a little spin on the street. Had a fun day. It was a very nice change of pace, tougher than normal street riding but still fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2013)

Sounds great fun Rocky. I am getting even more tempted  Most of the Forestry Commission around here allow and indeed encourage walkers/cyclists and there are several trails not far away.

Sitting here contemplating a short run. The house feels really cold this morning and checked the local weather. According to the nearest weather station, it is currently only 3 degrees outside. No wonder I am cold. It is getting harder to prise myself out of bed and out the door just now so don't know how I will be if we get the predicted bad winter  Trying hard not to put the heating on till as late as possible. Save some pennies hopefully.


----------



## Biggler (18 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> You can edit the date



Can this be done via strava or is it a case of downloading GPX and manually editing?


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> Can this be done via strava or is it a case of downloading GPX and manually editing?


I know that you can do it on the Strava website, edit ride, you can,t change much, date and name. 
Think maybe you can't do it on the mobile app


----------



## RWright (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds great fun Rocky. I am getting even more tempted  Most of the Forestry Commission around here allow and indeed encourage walkers/cyclists and there are several trails not far away.
> 
> Sitting here contemplating a short run. The house feels really cold this morning and checked the local weather. According to the nearest weather station, it is currently only 3 degrees outside. No wonder I am cold. It is getting harder to prise myself out of bed and out the door just now so don't know how I will be if we get the predicted bad winter  Trying hard not to put the heating on till as late as possible. Save some pennies hopefully.


I am still riding in shorts and sleeveless vest or jerseys but it is starting to get cool late at night, in the upper 40s F once in a while. I did not use my air conditioning at all this summer and it didn't bother me much at all. Very cool summer here. I still sleep with the windows open and a fan on but I did have to put a quilt on the bed. I hope to make it to November without turning on the heat but I don't know if I will be able to.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2013)

Well, I played safe and put on my skull cap under my helmet and my silk liner gloves under normal gloves. Lightish weight jersey with a jacket on top. Needed it for the first hour but once the sun came up I almost got too warm. Don't know if the cold affects your muscles or not but I found it quite hard work even after having yesterday off. Still, nice to get out on a nice crisp morning. Makes you feel healthy.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I played safe and put on my skull cap under my helmet and my silk liner gloves under normal gloves. Lightish weight jersey with a jacket on top. Needed it for the first hour but once the sun came up I almost got too warm. Don't know if the cold affects your muscles or not but I found it quite hard work even after having yesterday off. Still, nice to get out on a nice crisp morning. Makes you feel healthy.


Yes I was not overly cold yesterday, but lack of warmth in the muscles meant I did not add any to the ride, if I felt warmer might have added 5 or more miles


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I know that you can do it on the Strava website, edit ride, you can,t change much, date and name.
> Think maybe you can't do it on the mobile app


NOt I am wrong you can only edit something you put in manually - if Strava misses part of journey, I add it in - no maps just the distance and time


----------



## Biggler (18 Sep 2013)

I ended up manually editing the GPX file -http://www.strava.com/activities/83199476

Weirdly it was just the first data point that had the wrong date / time, all the others were fine


----------



## 1smartmonkey (18 Sep 2013)

Typhon said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the threads in this 'beginners' section are from people who can do 50 miles easily or average 20mph over long distances. Which is a bit like those people who turn up for a beginners language course claiming not to know a word when in fact they own a property in the country in question, spend several weeks there a year and are semi-fluent. It is a bit disheartening for genuine completely unfit newbies like myself!
> 
> So I thought it would be nice for us complete noobs to have a thread where we can be brutally honest about our pitiful distances and average speeds and support each other to get fitter.
> 
> ...


been riding for years usually 5mile work commute,bought single speed last month have done abut 100 mile on it,still kills me every time(hills know what I mean)but keep at it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> I ended up manually editing the GPX file -http://www.strava.com/activities/83199476
> 
> Weirdly it was just the first data point that had the wrong date / time, all the others were fine


Thats all it takes, for data to be screwed. You can also trim the ride, this would have worked but you would not have known how far to go using that method.


----------



## Paulg04 (18 Sep 2013)

Looking for a bit of advice. I apologise to all the ladies on here but I've been experiencing some discomfort in the family jewels area. I feel like I'm sliding down my saddle at times. Do I need to maybe tilt my saddle back a bit. Gets pretty uncomfortable at times. Feel like my backside is getting use to the saddle now though.....thankfully


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Looking for a bit of advice. I apologise to all the ladies on here but I've been experiencing some discomfort in the family jewels area. I feel like I'm sliding down my saddle at times. Do I need to maybe tilt my saddle back a bit. Gets pretty uncomfortable at times. Feel like my backside is getting use to the saddle now though.....thankfully


 
Personally I have my seat spirit level straight & I'd guess tilting it up at the front may increase your problem. You may also want to make sure your setup is correct & you are now having to reach to far or are too cramped.

Some of the more experienced "newbies" may have better ideas but this works for me.


----------



## kurt909 (18 Sep 2013)

Tackled my first n00b climb today haha

edit: ahhh sorry about huge pic.


----------



## Paulg04 (18 Sep 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Personally I have my seat spirit level straight & I'd guess tilting it up at the front may increase your problem. You may also want to make sure your setup is correct & you are now having to reach to far or are too cramped.
> 
> Some of the more experienced "newbies" may have better ideas but this works for me.



Thanks. I need to take the bike into the shop in the next week anyway so will see what they say


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Looking for a bit of advice. I apologise to all the ladies on here but I've been experiencing some discomfort in the family jewels area. I feel like I'm sliding down my saddle at times. Do I need to maybe tilt my saddle back a bit. Gets pretty uncomfortable at times. Feel like my backside is getting use to the saddle now though.....thankfully


It took me ages to get it right just adjust it a bit at a time in the direction that feels right, you should be sat on the widest part of the saddle without out moving forward or back whilst cycling. It will also change a little over time as you get fitter. also the padding in one pair of shorts may well be different to that of another pair, I have a pair of lidl capri leggings and some endura shorts that use a coolmax padding, these sit slightly differently to my Tenn shorts, which are much more comfy, and I use these for longer rides, if its cold I wear a pair of ski base layer leggings, over them and if colder still leg warmers under them, and if really cold (like freezing cold) a pair of thermal tights over the leg warmers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Well I did 40 miles today the first 30 I averaged about 18.mph, the last 10 I lost an avg of 1.6 mph making the overall avg 16.4
I was down to below 11mph on a road I would generally be doing about 17mph, though I have yet to do this section at that speed.
http://www.strava.com/activities/83252437#1699795632


----------



## eevvee (18 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I did 40 miles today the first 30 I averaged about 18.mph, the last 10 I lost an avg of 1.6 mph making the overall avg 16.4
> I was down to below 11mph on a road I would generally be doing about 17mph, though I have yet to do this section at that speed.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/83252437#1699795632


Nice ride Nigel, and a good average speed for 40 miles, how was the weather? It looks good up here but swmbo has a paint brush with my name on it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2013)

Where has Nomadski gone - anyone know?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

eevvee said:


> Nice ride Nigel, and a good average speed for 40 miles, how was the weather? It looks good up here but swmbo has a paint brush with my name on it.


Thanks, quite a strong west N.W breeze, a bit of drizzle part way through so I put some over shoes on, then it decided to hold off, thats why I stopped in Selby. I had two choices go clockwise which I did and have the wind behind me for a good 20 miles or a-c and head in to it for 20 miles, instead of the 10 miles at the end, lesser of two evils really.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Where has Nomadski gone - anyone know?


He hasn't recorded a ride on Strava since 30th August. I know his knee was playing up. Hope he is ok.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> He hasn't recorded a ride on Strava since 30th August. I know his knee was playing up. Hope he is ok.



I hope he is ok too - I liked reading his postings.


----------



## sleaver (18 Sep 2013)

Small update from me. I've been stuck indoors 

I went out last Wednesday to try and get a KOM that I keep missing by 2 seconds but gave up as I wasn't fast enough. So I thought I would try and get my average up. Ended up with an average of 28kph which I was pleased with.

Then, woke up on Thursday with man flu and I've still got a blocked nose 

At least it's given me a chance to buy a few items of clothing for the colder months ahead.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> He hasn't recorded a ride on Strava since 30th August. I know his knee was playing up. Hope he is ok.


Hope so, we have never heard from James (Typhoon) since so long ago.


----------



## fivepence (18 Sep 2013)

Went out today to meet up with a club who I've just joined. Of course me been me i go to the completely wrong village and hence couldn't find the pub which was the meeting point. 
With no way of contacting them and by time i had realised i was in wrong place , by time i had got back to where i should have gone , they had left - Ah well next time 

http://www.strava.com/activities/83301034


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2013)

7th 1000 mile month in a row completed today.

Very windy ride tonight

@Nigelnaturist - good ride that Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

sleaver said:


> Small update from me. I've been stuck indoors
> 
> I went out last Wednesday to try and get a KOM that I keep missing by 2 seconds but gave up as I wasn't fast enough. So I thought I would try and get my average up. Ended up with an average of 28kph which I was pleased with.
> 
> ...


Hope you are better soon, the only thing I really need is perhaps a better Jacket. Still trying t decide between the Claris 8sp ( only need the shifters) or a sora 9 sp in which case I need shifters rear cassette and chain the mechs should work ok. Though if I can drop on a 9 sp Tiagra or such like or an Alvio Just seen the New Alivio for £29 at chainreations might ask Santa. A ten speed I would need a complete group set. When you consider what I do with my 7sp triple the 9sp set-up, (the eight would be fine but I gain nothing at the bottom end as I am starting to push 52x15 quite regular on the flat, not fat yet but improving), should help providing I find a the right cassette


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 7th 1000 mile month in a row completed today.
> 
> Very windy ride tonight
> 
> @Nigelnaturist - good ride that Nigel


Cheers mate, still can't compete with you on distance.  Well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> He hasn't recorded a ride on Strava since 30th August. I know his knee was playing up. Hope he is ok.


He was on here yesterday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Just seen this Forme Longcliffe 2.0 2013 model £599 and if I have read it right 105 shifters

Frame - Forme 7005 Aluminium, Triple Butted, Mudguard Eyelets
Sizes - 48cm, 51cm, 53cm, 56cm, 58cm, 60cm
Fork - Forme T700 12K Carbon Blade, 1-1/8" Alloy Steerer, Mudguard Eyelets
Handlebar - One23 SL Alloy 31.8mm, 144mm Drop, 77mm Reach
Stem - One23 SL Alloy, 28.6x31.8mm, 7° Rise
Handlebar Tape - Forme Ergofit Cork, White
Headset - FSA No.10, 1-1/8" Semi-Integrated
Spacer - Forme Alloy, 3x 5mm, 2x 10mm
Bottom Bracket - FSA Mega Exo Sealed
Chainset - FSA Omega Compact, 50/34T
Chain - KMC X10, 10 Speed
Saddle - 4ZA Stratos Mens, 130mm
Seatpost - One23 SL Alloy, Micro Adjust, 31.6mm
Wheelset - Mavic Aksium Sealed Bearing
Front Mech - Microshift Centos
Rear Mech - Mavic Aksium Sealed Bearing
Shifters - Microshift Bona, 10 Speed
Cassette - Shimano Tiagra, 10 Speed, 12-28T
Brake Callipers - Forme Alloy Dual Pivot, 47-57mm, Cartridge Pads
Tyres - Kenda Kriterium, 700x23c
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/153513/products/forme-longcliffe-2-0-2013-road-bike.aspx


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just seen this Forme Longcliffe 2.0 2013 model £599 and if I have read it right 105 shifters
> 
> Frame - Forme 7005 Aluminium, Triple Butted, Mudguard Eyelets
> Sizes - 48cm, 51cm, 53cm, 56cm, 58cm, 60cm
> ...


That's a good buy. My Longcliffe 3 was £750 if I remember correctly. I think it will be micro shifters. I actually really like them. Small paddle to go up the gears and the larger paddle to go down rather than the whole lever moving.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a good buy. My Longcliffe 3 was £750 if I remember correctly. I think it will be micro shifters. I actually really like them. Small paddle to go up the gears and the larger paddle to go down rather than the whole lever moving.


If I had the money I would be well tempted even though its a compact.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a good buy. My Longcliffe 3 was £750 if I remember correctly. I think it will be micro shifters. I actually really like them. Small paddle to go up the gears and the larger paddle to go down rather than the whole lever moving.


Now you got me thinking about shifters again, I am supposed to be looking at kids bikes.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now you got me thinking about shifters again, I am supposed to be looking at kids bikes.


I think they might be too small for you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

triple 10sp shifters £145
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Microshift-...aign=Adwords&gclid=CPmJr7z91bkCFbHItAod7hUAvw


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think they might be too small for you.


Very funny, the 11 year old here, wants to go out and his bike is way to small. I am not intrally sure what type of bike, there are very few road bikes in our price range for him, and I am not sure it's what he would really want, I think this might not be a bad option though if we can stretch to it.
*Giant XTC Jr 1 24 inch 2014 Kids Bike*


Sizes - 24"
Colours - Red/Black
Frame - ALUXX-Grade Aluminum
Fork - Suspension, 50mm Travel, alloy monoque lower
Handlebar - Giant Jr MTB, Low Rise 25.4mm
Stem - Forged alloy ahead, 15 degree rise
Seatpost - Aluminium
Saddle - Giant Jr MTB
Pedals - One-piece resin
Shifters - Shimano Revoshift 21 speed
Front Derailleur - Shimano Tourney
Rear Derailleur - Shimano Altus
Brakes - Linear pull
Brake Levers - Alloy, Junior MTB
Cassette - 14-34 freewheel
Chain - KMC HV500
Crankset - Prowheel 42/34/24
Bottom Bracket - Semi-cartridge BB
Rims - Giant kids 24", aluminium
Hubs - Joytech nutted type, 32H
Spokes - Stainless steel
Tires - Giant Junior Sport, S-XC4 24x1.95"
Extras - Bell, Kickstand
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/150641/products/giant-xtc-jr-1-24-inch-2014-kids-bike.aspx

or this £30 cheaper @ 249
I know the specs are a little lower,
http://www.rutlandcycling.com/150642/products/giant-xtc-jr-2-24-inch-kids-bike.aspx


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2013)

This would be nice for him if road inspires him at all, but it is out of our range this year.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.tcr.espoir/15029/66823/





He might be quicker than me.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2013)

Yuk....what a horrible morning. So overcast it is still nearly dark and it's raining. Can barely be bothered walking the dog never mind cycling. Will give the cycling a miss but will need to get the waterproofs on and walk the dog. At least she gets me out the door when I feel like this.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Sep 2013)

No work again today but its raining. Booked up for next thurs and Friday though.
Applied rule 5 and ignored the light rain. 13.48 miles @ 16.7 avg found myself slowing down on some fast wet corners, a first for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Very funny, the 11 year old here, wants to go out and his bike is way to small. I am not intrally sure what type of bike, there are very few road bikes in our price range for him, and I am not sure it's what he would really want, I think this might not be a bad option though if we can stretch to it.
> *Giant XTC Jr 1 24 inch 2014 Kids Bike*
> 
> 
> ...




Try second hand, at 11 years old he will quickly out grow it. Same reason I wouldn't worry about the specs of a bike, as if it is low spec it should still last a couple of years until he has grown out of it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yuk....what a horrible morning. So overcast it is still nearly dark and it's raining. Can barely be bothered walking the dog never mind cycling. Will give the cycling a miss but will need to get the waterproofs on and walk the dog. At least she gets me out the door when I feel like this.



I cut my ride down to 31 miles this morning (beginning of the year that would have been a great ride), I had no energy at all, probably due to waking up at 2am this morning and then not getting much sleep afterwards. Throwing it down now in Leicester, weather forecast was it would clear for tonights commute, if not, I can see me doing a very short ride home


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I cut my ride down to 31 miles this morning (beginning of the year that would have been a great ride), I had no energy at all, probably due to waking up at 2am this morning and then not getting much sleep afterwards. Throwing it down now in Leicester, weather forecast was it would clear for tonights commute, if not, I can see me doing a very short ride home


Still pretty dismal here too. Another dog walk this afternoon and that will be my lot I think. Hope it drys up for you later.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Still pretty dismal here too. Another dog walk this afternoon and that will be my lot I think. Hope it drys up for you later.



If it is still wet I will have a 5 mile commute home, haven't done one of those for a while, I need to have a rest so reduced mileage won't be a bad thing.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I cut my ride down to 31 miles this morning (beginning of the year that would have been a great ride)


Still is in my book


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Sep 2013)

Wall to wall rain here - losing interest in cycling a bit!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wall to wall rain here - losing interest in cycling a bit!


You sound a bit like me.......weather badly affects my moods and my inclination for doing stuff. I know I would be fine once I am out, it's just getting there! Even dog walking is spoiled a bit. I'll need the waterproof overtrousers and jacket this afternoon. Then the dog needs towelled off when we get back. Just takes a lot of the pleasure out of things. Tomorrow is currently looking better though so must try and even get a short run. To be honest, I would be perfectly happy with managing three runs a week over the autumn/winter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You sound a bit like me.......weather badly affects my moods and my inclination for doing stuff. I know I would be fine once I am out, it's just getting there! Even dog walking is spoiled a bit. I'll need the waterproof overtrousers and jacket this afternoon. Then the dog needs towelled off when we get back. Just takes a lot of the pleasure out of things. Tomorrow is currently looking better though so must try and even get a short run. To be honest, I would be perfectly happy with managing three runs a week over the autumn/winter.



Yes Mo' it does affect me. I like to do things to a schedule and tbh I stick at things better that way. I like to plan my life out (social, walking/climbing and riding etc) and then stick to the plan.

Maybe I should sell the bike and get another dog - at least he made me get out every day!

Only kidding - I love the cycling and am up to nearly 1600 miles for the year but it is so hit and miss - as you know I don't like to do much outdoors in the rain esp' cycling as apart from the filth and discomfort the safety factor (esp' visibility) drops horribly and I do not want to take the risk.

Went to Ambleside this morning to buy a new lightweight Hardshell for climbing and when I came back there were 2 riders on a busy road riding away in the murky car spray - good for them but not for me.

Someone will tell me to man-up I'm sure but I did all my risky stuff (climbing) way back when my young & dopey brain had convinced me I was immortal!


----------



## Fiona R (19 Sep 2013)

Paulg04 said:


> Just new to this site and thought I would through in my wee bit.
> 
> I got my first bike in about a decade, last Friday. Knowing almost nothing about bikes apart from what a 10 year old knows about the £100 mountain bike their parent gets them for Christmas, I decided to try Evans cycles in braehead. The guy in the shop was really helpful an showed me a few options that would do for my 10mile round trip daily commute an my £350 budget. In the end I got a pinnacle neon 1.
> 
> ...



I thought I was reading my history there! I managed on my £100 old heavy mountain bike on my 5 miles ew commute that I started in April, and rewarded myself with a new one for my birthday in August after building up to riding most days. About £400 to spend and as light as possible, I got lucky and got a Pinnacle Neon 2 in the sale for less than £350 online, after trying one in the shop. Glad I got the next size up frame though, not small that was recommended. I had a knee replacement 6 years ago in my early 40s, and my what a difference the cycling is making. I must admit, it will be harder in the winter, I work shifts and a 39 hour week physical job. it is a relief to get off my feet and on my bike at the end of the day!


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Sep 2013)

Just picked the boys up from school and the sun is shining a treat now, if the OH wasn't at work I feel up to doing that same 13 mile loop again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes Mo' it does affect me. I like to do things to a schedule and tbh I stick at things better that way. I like to plan my life out (social, walking/climbing and riding etc) and then stick to the plan.
> 
> Maybe I should sell the bike and get another dog - at least he made me get out every day!
> 
> ...



Rule 5


----------



## fivepence (19 Sep 2013)

Roads dried up nicely so managed nip out for a wee spin this evening

http://app.strava.com/activities/83495689


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2013)

Opposite of yesterday used the wind to increase avg speed from 14.8mph at 10miles (1/3 of the ride) to just under 16mph for the total of 31 miles. There was however an extra 685 ft climbing in 10 miles less so yesterday was 31.52 ft/mile today 62.8ft/mile I was only 0.59mph slower today overall, so I hope this encourages newcomers that climbing needn't be slower than flat rides. Though the wind has played a major part, but I must admit I am liking the cooler weather for riding in.
http://app.strava.com/activities/83492338#


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2013)

Has anyone downloaded the bucket list videos yet? I forgot all about them until I just looked at my email, (I rarely look at my personal email address)


----------



## morrisman (19 Sep 2013)

Went out Tuesday with a chum to finalise the route for my morris side's annual bike ride, ended up on the towpath at Denham Deep Lock and started to dismount. Unfortunately forgot I had a pannier on and caught my leg, by this time gravity had decided I was getting off ready or not. Ended up led o the towpath with bike on top of me and terminal pedal rash:







Then had to ride 7 miles in a bl00dy monsoon the Rickmansworth station for a train home.

Now even more convinced clipless is not for me if I can do this with ordinary pedals.


----------



## stevey (19 Sep 2013)

Leg stretcher with the o/h
http://www.strava.com/activities/83518001


----------



## Stonechat (19 Sep 2013)

Managed my inevitable first comedy clipless moment during a short run to the shops, realised that I had not zipped gilet up so pulled into the kerb, tried to unclip too late, so ended on the pavement. Dignity only lost.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Managed my inevitable first comedy clipless moment during a short run to the shops, realised that I had not zipped gilet up so pulled into the kerb, tried to unclip too late, so ended on the pavement. Dignity only lost.


Ooops, glad there was nothing more than your pride hurt. Hopefully that's your clipless moment over.


----------



## ceejayh (20 Sep 2013)

Finally christened my new steed yesterday evening.

A mere 6 miles but it felt great - meant to download Strava to my phone but forgot so had to make do with Runkeeper on this occasion.

Averaged 14.47mph burning 248 calories - pleased with that for a first attempt.

Had a couple of dodgy moments with the clipless pedals (i.e. nearly came a cropper pulling away from traffic and couldn't get my right foot in!!) but thankfully, no 'clipless moment'


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Finally christened my new steed yesterday evening.
> 
> A mere 6 miles but it felt great - meant to download Strava to my phone but forgot so had to make do with Runkeeper on this occasion.
> 
> ...


Still struggle with my left from time to time, but it's getting better, thats after 6 months, never a problem unclipping though apart from once whilst out and once at home but the gate post saved me that time.


----------



## Kies (20 Sep 2013)

@ceejah
When pulling away from traffic,a good tip is to pull away with your unclipped foot resting on the pedal,as you can turn the crank completely with your clipped in foot.
Once clear of the lights and cars, more time to clip in the other foot


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> @ceejah
> When pulling away from traffic,a good tip is to pull away with your unclipped foot resting on the pedal,as you can turn the crank completely with your clipped in foot.
> Once clear of the lights and cars, more time to clip in the other foot


Can do that fine, I just miss the clip from time to time.


----------



## ceejayh (20 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> @ceejah
> When pulling away from traffic,a good tip is to pull away with your unclipped foot resting on the pedal,as you can turn the crank completely with your clipped in foot.
> Once clear of the lights and cars, more time to clip in the other foot



Thanks for the tip....thinking about it, my main problem was not having my unclipped pedal ready, i.e. not having the clip facing up, so it meant I was trying to pedal with my left while trying to spin the right pedal so it was facing the right way to clip in.

I'm sure with more experience I'll learn little tips like yours .


----------



## RWright (20 Sep 2013)

5.5 miles in 1 hr 16 minutes...back to the old newbie progress drawing board. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/83548395

I got nervous about having my Garmin on the bike.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Thanks for the tip....thinking about it, my main problem was not having my unclipped pedal ready, i.e. not having the clip facing up, so it meant I was trying to pedal with my left while trying to spin the right pedal so it was facing the right way to clip in.
> 
> I'm sure with more experience I'll learn little tips like yours .


I got pedals I could clip in either side
THis is at the expense of being able to use the other side with normal shoes


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> 5.5 miles in 1 hr 16 minutes...back to the old newbie progress drawing board.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/83548395
> 
> I got nervous about having my Garmin on the bike.


Ha, ha.....you can hardly expect to go very fast going along trails. It will certainly bring your average down but who cares if you're having fun. I really enjoyed my run out on the hybrid this morning too, just taking my time. I have decided I am the wrong side of 50 to be worrying about speeds and segments and just want to enjoy my runs. It's going to be hard enough just keeping the legs ticking over during the autumn/winter. Unless you are training for races/sportives, etc I don't see the point in bothering whether you are doing 13mph or 17mph. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## RWright (20 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....you can hardly expect to go very fast going along trails. It will certainly bring your average down but who cares if you're having fun. I really enjoyed my run out on the hybrid this morning too, just taking my time. I have decided I am the wrong side of 50 to be worrying about speeds and segments and just want to enjoy my runs. It's going to be hard enough just keeping the legs ticking over during the autumn/winter. Unless you are training for races/sportives, etc I don't see the point in bothering whether you are doing 13mph or 17mph. Doesn't really matter.


 
I agree, just getting out and riding some is fine with me too. I am not doing competitive training, just getting a little exercise and having some fun.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Sep 2013)

Yeah made it out again and with the shorts! Sun actually out here this morning. 20.09 miles @16 avg and a new bigger loop discovered as well.
Feeling good.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah made it out again and with the shorts! Sun actually out here this morning. 20.09 miles @16 avg and a new bigger loop discovered as well.
> Feeling good.


Nice one Brian. It's amazing how many little roads you discover even in an area that you thought you knew. I love some of the little single track roads. Usually not great surfaces but the peace and quiet and scenery makes up for it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2013)

@BrianEvesham well done, your avg is as good as mine there and look at the miles I have done to get there, @Mo1959 I agree, but I also like how my body is reacting to the different rides I do, I set a nice new p.b. on a climb yesterday not long but quite steep, if I say my avg spd on it was 6.6 mph gives you some idea how steep it was.
http://app.strava.com/activities/83492338#1705455418
I know I am never going to race or probably do sportive's ect.. but it doesn't stop me wanting to improve what I can do, my target when I started was 15mpg avg, I pretty much do that over most rides these days, unless they are short jaunt to the supermarket or town (basically down the hill and up again), I guess I am now looking to see if I can manage 16mph avg over a month, it's close so far this month rounded to one decimal place it is 16, I also wonder just how fast I can get on this Viking weighing as much as it does sometimes.
Next year since the bike [EDIT]*wont*[EDIT] need so many mods, (almost everything having been changed bar the forks, and shifters), and clothing which should see me through to the summer, I might be able to start and save a little and get a newish bike (though the Carlton will need some funds)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2013)

Yippeeyippeeyippeeyippee etc. Today I am a 'got out'.  Only second time this month. 

17.26 miles @14.76 mph.

Happy-clappy-chappy is me.

***

Was also a bit of a on a long fast downhill with three bends that I have been wussing over since my 'offs' a few months back (time flies) - I just picked my line and (following advice on here) looked where I wanted to go instead of watching what the front wheel is doing and down I went maxing at 34 mph. Look at me.....dead brave!

***

Lot's of good stuff on here as usual - well done to you all whether you are Newbie Newbies, Intermediate Newbies or Grizzly Veteran Newbies.

***

Nice weather predicted tomorrow and Sunday although seeing is believing. Will get out on bike tomorrow and poss' Sunday although the mountains are calling me and my cycling may be 'relegated' if Sunday really is nice!

***

Take it easy fellow Bike-istas.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (20 Sep 2013)

Finally got my bike back after a week at the LBS. It was ready on Wednesday but they forgot to ring me.

New cassette,chain, headset, brake and gear cables, and the wheels have been trued.

Only rode it for 5 minutes back home from the shop, but it felt super smooth, the gear changes were almost silent and immediate.

Looking forward to Monday and going for a proper ride, I feel completely fat and useless after a week of no riding, I hope my legs remember how to pedal. It will be my first clipless ride too, so should be interesting.


----------



## SWSteve (20 Sep 2013)

Great to se everyone getting out, good spin @BrianEvesham 
@RWright What I understand of mountain biking is that your average will be a lot lower, but it's a completely different sport so forget looking at road stats


----------



## fatCyclist (20 Sep 2013)

https://www.strava.com/activities/83701109

Thought I'd try a new route today and discovered a couple of Strava segments. Managed to nab 91st position on one  Now I know where it is I'll give it a proper go. 

Knackered me out, even though it was only an extra mile than my usual route. Definitely need to get a light now with the nights drawing in.


----------



## RWright (20 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great to se everyone getting out, good spin @BrianEvesham
> @RWright What I understand of mountain biking is that your average will be a lot lower, but it's a completely different sport so forget looking at road stats


 
It is a lot different for sure. I am totally new to it.. The track is a Strava segment and my newbness shows. I finished third from last on the list. Only faster than two girls, they must have been really plump or having a picnic or something. 

I stopped a few times for a breather and I was turning around and trying to do some of the obstacles again to try and learn how to do them. It isn't the safest thing I have ever done and requires practice and good technique. I normally don't wear a helmet on the street but I don't have any problem with the must wear a helmet rule for the area tracks. I think it is a good rule.  It is rough enough that I worry about crashing and smashing my Garmin. I would be crushed if I did that.  It looks like my new goal for MTB will be a lot like my road bike. Get off the last page on the Strava list.  I am still feeling a little sore today but I enjoyed it. It will be a good mix to go with the street riding I think. I may even start looking for a less expensive Garmin or maybe even put one of my old Cateye computers on my MTB.

I forgot to add that the trails are marked and when I would see a sign that said "difficult" I would think Oh no, this might hurt.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2013)

@RWright Good luck, something I have never fancied.
On the bike front, for the little lad.
I have seen a couple of nice Dawes on Bike 2U Direct at nice prices, and also a Dawes Espior @ only £355
http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B5423.html
http://www.dawescycles.com/p-725-24-road-espoir.aspx
and a Dawes Bullet @ £205 which is probably going to be the better bike for him to be honest, as he is more interested with knocking about with his mates, with the odd run with me.
http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B5392.html
http://www.dawescycles.com/p-713-24-bullet.aspx


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2013)

If anyone is interested Autumn starts tomorrow afternoon. ( about 3p.m.)


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If anyone is interested Autumn starts tomorrow afternoon. ( about 3p.m.)


I'm not clicking like cos I don't  Well, autumn can sometimes be nice, it's just the thought of what comes after it!

I thought it was going to be cold this morning so had a lightweight jersey with a jacket on top and ended up too hot. Bit of a worrying clicking/creaking noise started. Hoping my bottom bracket isn't on the way out. If anything causes me to give up cycling, I think it will be the expense  Just ordered a big bag of dog food and some boxes of cat food so that is pretty much all the extra expense I can spare for the month if I want to eat! I think it is the sort of job I could probably do myself but I would have to buy the tool as well as the part so hope it hangs on for a few more weeks if that is what it is. Pedals are DMR V8,s which can be greased so might try that first in case that's what's creaking.

Quite a nice run this morning though. Bit of a climb to start then mostly downhill/flattish after that but a slight headwind on the way back. Met a few cyclists


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit of a worrying clicking/creaking noise started.


Are you sure it's not your knees?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Are you sure it's not your knees?


Now now Brian, just you wait one day it will be your turn.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2013)

I got a pair of these, not full winter gloves, but will be great for the chiller temps up to winter, by which time I will get a some winter gloves, and as @Mo1959 said the other silk liner would increase the temp range they can be used.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110990334...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now now Brian, just you wait one day it will be your turn.


No need to wait Nigel, mine already click and creak, have done for years.


----------



## Twotter (21 Sep 2013)

I beat my target to ride a 25 miler this morning  Took me just under 2 hours to complete a distance of 25.38 miles, including a giddy 85 ft of ascent (that's a lot for this Fenlander). A bit windy out but brilliant fun and I even tried one of those gel things....think I prefer jelly babies 

A quick pit stop out in the Fens...


----------



## Cycleops (21 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> I beat my target to ride a 25 miler this morning  Took me just under 2 hours to complete a distance of 25.38 miles, including a giddy 85 ft of ascent (that's a lot for this Fenlander). A bit windy out but brilliant fun and I even tried one of those gel things....think I prefer jelly babies
> 
> A quick pit stop out in the Fens...


Well it is mostly flat!


----------



## Twotter (21 Sep 2013)

Flat? Flat?? 

Yes, it is....even stairs make me a little giddy


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> I even tried one of those gel things....think I prefer jelly babies


Funny, but that's exactly what I thought when I tried my first gel last week.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2013)

The weather report from Cumbria (Kendal-ish):

Theoretical: periods of sunshine, light showers 8-9am and 2-3pm.

Actual (since 7am): miserable grey sky with precisely 0% sunshine, v.light drizzle 100% non-stop varying between that damp makes everything wet foggy stuff to proper miserable drizzle. Looking across the valley from our front window visibility is 300m max' at the mo' and falling. Mrs SD has just gone to Morrisons with headlights ablaze and wipers wiping one notch up from intermittent.

I'm thinking of becoming a weather forecaster as despite being total clods they seem to hang onto their jobs for life - instead of looking online or watching the technicolour zooming mappy things every night I may just as well go and look at spider webs or whatever.

My thoughts are turning to mudguards but I have no eyelets as my bike is so hard-core it doesn't have any.


----------



## RFATaff (21 Sep 2013)

Second weekend out on a bike - this was my ride split into two sections. ..

 http://www.strava.com/activities/83870094
 http://www.strava.com/activities/83870096

Still rubbish pace etc but its an improvement. Again I felt I had more in the legs but my backside had enough by then!


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

After much deliberation I Finally decided to go with the Garmin 200.
OH is treating me with it as an early Christmas present 

(Unless you put me off before Monday!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> My thoughts are turning to mudguards but I have no eyelets as my bike is so hard-core it doesn't have any.


I've been looking for some as well, luckily I have eyelets so it should be an easy choice. 
Happy for recommendations please.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Sep 2013)

I had planned a new route today but a wrong turn saw me end up back on an old route! 

Still, some of the 48 miles were new & I couldn't resist stopping for a photo opportunity!
http://www.strava.com/activities/83887390


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've been looking for some as well, luckily I have eyelets so it should be an easy choice.
> Happy for recommendations please.


Can't beat the sks chromoplastics in the relevant size for your tyres. Can be a bit fiddly to fit as the stays usually need shortening so good strong bolt cutters or hacksaw required.............and some swearing if you are anything like me!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2013)

Just 15 miles today to check the back wheel was okay after the lbs fixed it. Big thumbs up for Websters Cycles in Leicester, brilliant customer service.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Funny, but that's exactly what I thought when I tried my first gel last week.



I love gels, only problem is I keep forgetting to take them. Torq gels are absolutely lovely.


----------



## Welshdan (21 Sep 2013)

Finally had chance to get out on the new bike due to heavy workload at work.

Travelled over 100 miles in last 2 weeks gradually building up the distance each time.

Absolutely loving it


----------



## fivepence (21 Sep 2013)

Just managed get out for a wee Saturday evening stretch before tomorrow's trek to the Cat and Fiddle - http://www.climbbybike.com/profile.asp?Climbprofile=Cat-Fiddle&MountainID=7356

http://www.strava.com/activities/83916755


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I love gels, only problem is I keep forgetting to take them. Torq gels are absolutely lovely.


I think mine was a freebie Hi5, maybe I'll try one of your torqs.


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've been looking for some as well, luckily I have eyelets so it should be an easy choice.
> Happy for recommendations please.


Not tried them yet but have ordered a set from wiggle as they're 30% off... http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-chromoplastic-road-mudguard-set/ My lbs reccomended them too but they were unable to get the white ones I wanted.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

Cheers @AndyPeace let me know how you get on them as they look just the job (and price!).


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers @AndyPeace let me know how you get on them as they look just the job (and price!).


This is my bike with the sks chromoplastics Brian. I think they look reasonably neat and don't detract from the look of the bike too much.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my bike with the sks chromoplastics Brian. I think they look reasonably neat and don't detract from the look of the bike too much.



A bit clean isn't it? Sure you ride it?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit clean isn't it? Sure you ride it?


Ha, ha. That was in our "summer" It's not looking so fresh at the moment


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. That was in our "summer" It's not looking so fresh at the moment


How you getting on with the white bar tape? Mines not so white anymore and no amount of cleaning has made a difference... but I stubbornly like white bar tape.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> How you getting on with the white bar tape? Mines not so white anymore and no amount of cleaning has made a difference... but I stubbornly like white bar tape.


Yes, it's pretty grubby I'm afraid and I haven't heard of any magic cleaner to get them back to nice and white again.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Finally had chance to get out on the new bike due to heavy workload at work.
> 
> Travelled over 100 miles in last 2 weeks gradually building up the distance each time.
> 
> Absolutely loving it



Nice bike!


----------



## Welshdan (21 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice bike!


Was a bargain. When I first looked, it was over £950 but got it for £830. Happy to pay that for Tiagra specs. Bloody quick as well


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> This is my bike with the sks chromoplastics Brian. I think they look reasonably neat and don't detract from the look of the bike too much.


They complement the bike nicely Mo, very nice.


----------



## RWright (21 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> After much deliberation I Finally decided to go with the Garmin 200.
> OH is treating me with it as an early Christmas present
> 
> (Unless you put me off before Monday!)


 
Look at them all in person if possible. I would even suggest taking your bike when you did. Place them where you plan to mount it. I got a 500 to start with and at my age can not see up close as well as I once could. I was not happy with the size and I returned the 500 and got the 800. I can see it better (larger screen) and I have actually used the navigation on it a few times too. I have never looked at the 200 in person. The 810 and 510 have some pretty cool features I would like to have but not cool enough for me to upgrade from my 800, not yet anyway. That said. I am thinking about a GPS for my mountain bike. The 200 is at the top of the list.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Second weekend out on a bike - this was my ride split into two sections. ..
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/83870094
> http://www.strava.com/activities/83870096
> ...


My first rides were worse, just keep at it.

@Mo1959 Chris beat me too it, rear cassette much cleaner than mine at minute, why did you have to mention BB's, because I need a new one now, and it does make me think maybe the creaking was that all a long, because even with the cleats greased up it still comes back. I have decided not to buy so much a lidl this week, as the shorts compared with my Tenn are a little less supportive. Just did 30 miles on the coolmax pad and and I really wouldn't want to go much further .
But the leg/arm warmers over shoes and skull cap look ok, not sure about the jacket though.


----------



## RWright (21 Sep 2013)

It has been raining here yesterday and today. I could have maybe got a ride in between showers but my timing was off and I decided to not ride. I was just looking quickly at Strava and it looks like I had not missed a day of at least some riding since April 20.  I will probably do a walk this evening sometime even if it is raining. On the bright side, my kitchen floor is nice and clean and shiny. I don't even want to walk on them now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> It has been raining here yesterday and today. I could have maybe got a ride in between showers but my timing was off and I decided to not ride. I was just looking quickly at Strava and it looks like I had not missed a day of at least some riding since April 20.  I will probably do a walk this evening sometime even if it is raining. On the bright side, my kitchen floor is nice and clean and shiny. I don't even want to walk on them now.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> It has been raining here yesterday and today. I could have maybe got a ride in between showers but my timing was off and I decided to not ride. I was just looking quickly at Strava and it looks like I had not missed a day of at least some riding since April 20.  I will probably do a walk this evening sometime even if it is raining. On the bright side, my kitchen floor is nice and clean and shiny. I don't even want to walk on them now.


Ha, ha. Enjoy your shiny floor. 

No rain forecast here but the dreaded wind is back  It's blowing quite strong just now and supposed to be the same tomorrow. If i do go out it will only be for a short loop.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> They complement the bike nicely Mo, very nice.



I like your bike and yes the mudguards look ok on it.

I have just ordered a SKS S Blade from Amazon just to keep the muddy streak off my back with the onset of the more* wet season ahead.

*Wet all year round here it just gets more wet spring and autumn.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I like your bike and yes the mudguards look ok on it.
> 
> I have just ordered a SKS S Blade from Amazon just to keep the muddy streak off my back with the onset of the more* wet season ahead.
> 
> *Wet all year round here it just gets more wet spring and autumn.


Thanks. Just had a run out doing a couple of local loops before the wind picks up any more. Gave the bike a thorough wash when I got back. Even with mudguards it is amazing how grubby they get, especially just now as the potato harvest is on the go and the roads get mucky with the tractors going out and in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I like your bike and yes the mudguards look ok on it.
> 
> I have just ordered a SKS S Blade from Amazon just to keep the muddy streak off my back with the onset of the more* wet season ahead.
> 
> *Wet all year round here it just gets more wet spring and autumn.


Surprised you haven't got any before than  mine are on virtually all year, cant be bothered most of the time to take them off.
@Mo1959 its muddy here most of the time. According to sporttracks I rode through 16.9mm of rain last month, and 7.4mm this, Feb and April both being under 0.5mm with the average wind speed apart from June and July being over 4mph, the last 4 months of last year were also over 4mph averages, which goes to show just how consistent the wind is.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Surprised you haven't got any before than  mine are on virtually all year, cant be bothered most of the time to take them off.
> @Mo1959 its muddy here most of the time. According to sporttracks I rode through 16.9mm of rain last month, and 7.4mm this, Feb and April both being under 0.5mm with the average wind speed apart from June and July being over 4mph, the last 4 months of last year were also over 4mph averages, which goes to show just how consistent the wind is.


Currently up to 15mph now according to the nearest weather station so glad I got out before it got too bad. Yes, I just leave the mudguards on all the time too. Not worth the hassle removing them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently up to 15mph now according to the nearest weather station so glad I got out before it got too bad. Yes, I just leave the mudguards on all the time too. Not worth the hassle removing them.


Time to go west today then.


----------



## stevey (22 Sep 2013)

Managed to get out this morning happy with the fact first 25 miles in a time of 1 hour:33 min. 

Legs felt tight too so was a bit of a struggle on the way back, hadn't been out for a couple of days.

http://www.strava.com/activities/84052121


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Sep 2013)

Quite nice down here still in Evesham. 15 mile loop in just under 52 mins, showing a 17.3 avg.
Still feeling good


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Sep 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Finally had chance to get out on the new bike due to heavy workload at work.
> 
> Travelled over 100 miles in last 2 weeks gradually building up the distance each time.
> 
> Absolutely loving it



Looks good


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Quite nice down here still in Evesham. 15 mile loop in just under 52 mins, showing a 17.3 avg.
> Still feeling good


Wow....speedy ride Brian. Well done.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Sep 2013)

Thankyou @Mo1959 

It didn't feel that fast, but I was trying to stay on the drops more today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Sep 2013)

Got out - 14.95 miles @ 14.98 mph (darn!)

This is good - put your mileage for the year in and it will calculate a radius to see where you would be in a straight line from your home.

I have nearly cycled to Athens this year!

http://obeattie.github.io/gmaps-radius/


----------



## stevey (22 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out - 14.95 miles @ 14.98 mph (darn!)
> 
> This is good - put your mileage for the year in and it will calculate a radius to see where you would be in a straight line from your home.
> 
> ...



Ha,Ha love it just outside of rome....


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out - 14.95 miles @ 14.98 mph (darn!)
> 
> This is good - put your mileage for the year in and it will calculate a radius to see where you would be in a straight line from your home.
> 
> ...


I can't get it to work on my IPad


----------



## stevey (22 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I can't get it to work on my IPad



Get a tablet thats uses android, no problem...(might be opening a can of worms here)....


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Sep 2013)

It's ok, just had to reset, put the mileage in and then click the map. In this order it works.
Alicante for me.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Sep 2013)

give me a snorkel and I'm in Mexico or if I wanted to arrive dry(ish) somewhere in the middle of China


----------



## fivepence (22 Sep 2013)

Checked out that link and i would just be approaching the Belarusian border
Strava decided to be a pain and charged me for our Cafe stop on the Cat and Fiddle hence the horrendous time /speed 

http://www.strava.com/activities/84107792


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out - 14.95 miles @ 14.98 mph (darn!)
> 
> This is good - put your mileage for the year in and it will calculate a radius to see where you would be in a straight line from your home.
> 
> ...



I can only get the map to go to 9,863 miles then it stops, and when I zoom out on that it goes funny, pretty sure I've done enough to get to Australia, just need to start cycling back now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

Two rides today, first one with our lass, 26 miles at 9 point something mph average. Second one on my own 37 miles at 17.4mph, second one was a bit breezier.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I can only get the map to go to 9,863 miles then it stops, and when I zoom out on that it goes funny, pretty sure I've done enough to get to Australia, just need to start cycling back now.


Your somewhere in New South Wales, it's around 9,400miles to the Northen Territories... I'm hanging around in China for a while if you want to meet up on the way back


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out - 14.95 miles @ 14.98 mph (darn!)
> 
> This is good - put your mileage for the year in and it will calculate a radius to see where you would be in a straight line from your home.
> 
> ...




Can't wait to get home to try this. I'll have to use MapMyRide data as I only started using Strava late in the day, so not all my mileage is on there


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Sep 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/84173212#

Yay! Finally got out after burning myself out durring the summer. Good to be back on the racer... much faster than my commutes which have been clocking in at around 12mph, though that's on the Hybrid


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/84173212#
> 
> Yay! Finally got out after burning myself out durring the summer. Good to be back on the racer... much faster than my commutes which have been clocking in at around 12mph, though that's on the Hybrid



Did the GPS go astray at the end or was it really that flat?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

You could just use google earth and the ruler. Just outside Kuala Lumpur, for this year.


----------



## RWright (22 Sep 2013)

One night after a tough ride I thought damn, I feel like I have ridden to the moon and back. I did a search and found out those Earth/Moon illustrations you normally see online and on TV are not to scale.  I would like to ride that distance in my life time, only about 230,000 more miles to go.


----------



## AndyPeace (22 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did the GPS go astray at the end or was it really that flat?



It's really that flat! The A38 from the outskirts of Worcester to the M50 is very flat, shy of one small hill. The local cycling club use it for one of their 20 mile time trailing circuits. It's great as long as there's no wind about!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> One night after a tough ride I thought damn, I feel like I have ridden to the moon and back. I did a search and found out those Earth/Moon illustrations you normally see online and on TV are not to scale.  I would like to ride that distance in my life time, only about 230,000 more miles to go.


Not enough years for me to do it Rocky.


----------



## RWright (22 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not enough years for me to do it Rocky.


 Sadly, I was thinking the same for myself.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Sep 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Sep 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/84187176

Went out for a post-weekend ride to make the most of the sunshine - smashed my average speed, so very, very happy 

Great rides recently, folks.


----------



## stevey (22 Sep 2013)

Just re-done mine and i am half way into algeria


----------



## RWright (22 Sep 2013)

stevey said:


> Just re-done mine and i am half way into algeria


 
I am to Puerto Montt, Chile.
I hope to make it well into Antarctica by the end of the year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> I am to Puerto Montt, Chile.
> I hope to make it well into Antarctica by the end of the year.


Putting it that way I have cycled across the artic and only 600 miles from Hawaii.
I have noticed a drop in my cadence the last few rides (well the last week or so) but my avg speed seems on the up.
These are avg daily figures


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Putting it that way I have cycled across the artic and only 600 miles from Hawaii.
> I have noticed a drop in my cadence the last few rides (well the last week or so) but my avg speed seems on the up.
> These are avg daily figures
> View attachment 29717
> ...


If this year is like last I expect to see my speeds decrease in the cold weather. My cadence is around 80 or so I think now, it will not surprise me to see it drop some too. I don't know what exactly causes it but I think it may be something to do with cold air on the muscles. My muscles seem more tense in the cool weather.

It was great weather here today for a ride, a little cool (to me) but not far from perfect. I will take it a little cool, not as much sweat. I am not looking forward to the cold but I am ready. I got a couple of hoodie sweat shirts and some long sleeve base layers with a nice collar on them from Walmart last April or so, on close out for like $5 dollars each.  I also have some tights but I don't use them often, easier for me to just put on a sweatshirt and sweatpants over my cycle shorts. My main winter item is my toe covers for my shoes, I will just put them on a pair of shoes and leave them soon, take them off again around March. I have shoe covers too, probably just put them on my oldest shoes and leave them for a while too. If it gets to the shoe cover temperatures and wetness I ask myself if I really want to go out at all. Cold, wet, wind, pick any two and I will go out, all three...nah, not me, I am just a lowly fitness rider.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> If this year is like last I expect to see my speeds decrease in the cold weather. My cadence is around 80 or so I think now, it will not surprise me to see it drop some too. I don't know what exactly causes it but I think it may be something to do with cold air on the muscles. My muscles seem more tense in the cool weather.
> 
> It was great weather here today for a ride, a little cool (to me) but not far from perfect. I will take it a little cool, not as much sweat. I am not looking forward to the cold but I am ready. I got a couple of hoodie sweat shirts and some long sleeve base layers with a nice collar on them from Walmart last April or so, on close out for like $5 dollars each.  I also have some tights but I don't use them often, easier for me to just put on a sweatshirt and sweatpants over my cycle shorts. My main winter item is my toe covers for my shoes, I will just put them on a pair of shoes and leave them soon, take them off again around March. I have shoe covers too, probably just put them on my oldest shoes and leave them for a while too. If it gets to the shoe cover temperatures and wetness I ask myself if I really want to go out at all. Cold, wet, wind, pick any two and I will go out, all three...nah, not me, I am just a lowly fitness rider.


I did it all last year, I am liking the cooler weather to be honest, though Sunday was warm. The winds this last week haven't effected my overall avg speeds to much, but then having a years more experience I can plan a route to coincide with the wind and or hedges woods for some protection if not all at least some out of the wind.


----------



## Cupra (23 Sep 2013)

Got my second KOM today 

Also did a quick loop on Ormesby Bank
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/379737842


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2013)

@RWright I'm like you with the cold I think Rocky. Definitely seems to make the legs feel stiffer and more sluggish in the cold.
I feel like I am already slowing down compared to the middle of the summer. Got back from visiting my Dad and Stepmum late yesterday evening and read everyone's great rides and everyone else seems to be going faster and further and I am getting slower and not going so far  It looks nice and calm this morning so I'm just going to take the hybrid and enjoy the nice morning and potter along and see how I feel. Don't really have a route in mind.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2013)

As I ddidn't use Strava and had no cycle computer before August I have no idea - I am probably in France or Germany


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright I'm like you with the cold I think Rocky. Definitely seems to make the legs feel stiffer and more sluggish in the cold.
> I feel like I am already slowing down compared to the middle of the summer. Got back from visiting my Dad and Stepmum late yesterday evening and read everyone's great rides and everyone else seems to be going faster and further and I am getting slower and not going so far  It looks nice and calm this morning so I'm just going to take the hybrid and enjoy the nice morning and potter along and see how I feel. Don't really have a route in mind.


THink I am going to be like that.One ride I did was just like that. I am hoping for longer ride tomorrow and may be back to the shorts


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Sep 2013)

Cadence sensor question

As many of you know, I got a Garmin 500 basic unit, then got a heart rate monitor. Now wondering about a cadence sensor. 
I've had a look on ebay and there appears to be a variety of choices. What exactly do I need? Guessing buying the magnet in its own is no good, do I need a mount of some sort? Anything else? All guidance very welcome


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Sep 2013)

Think I may have just answered my own question. Sorry folks 




Should have used Mr Google first


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2013)

Update your Garmin and then you get it all i believe.


----------



## ceejayh (23 Sep 2013)

Despite a few hours gardening yesterday I managed to persuade myself to get out in the evening...so glad I did. What a lovely evening for a a quick spin. Managed 9 miles this time (a small improvement on 6 miles from the other day) and I could have stayed out longer as I felt great. I daren't risk it though as I stupidly don't have any spare tubes yet (getting some on the way home from work today though) so I'm tempting fate too much!!! The bike feels great - wish I'd have done this sooner. My next goal is to get up to 12 miles so I better getting plotting a suitable route .


----------



## BAtoo (23 Sep 2013)

Well that was hard, 5 days not riding due to work, weather & a heavy night out! 10 miles before work today seemed quite a slog but managed 14 mph ave. 
Also noted that I can now bend my knees further whilst standing without pain (had cartilage trimming on both) - almost far enough to consider skiing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 15.6mph, 14.8mph with a Cat4, 14.2 on your hybrid I dont call this slow, when in March April your were doing 13-13.5, and if you look at your average on mycyclinglog it keeps inching upwards, its just you get use to being a little faster and it starts to seem slow if you drop back a little, I remember when I used to do 14-15 and seemed a quickish pace whilst riding now it seems a little slow.
There are various reason we are slower in winter, as you say colder muscles, air density is slightly greater, more clothing = more weight and wet roads/leaves/snow/ice ect.

@Phoenix Lincs get tge Garmin Gsc10 the one from Amazon is the one I got for Xmas last year, easy to fit , it will also stop any adverse max speeds as the speed is recorded direct from the rotation of the wheel, I have found that mor often than not though there is a spike in the max cadence, more than 50% of rides, but I would need to check..

@BAtoo It's not a good idea cycling, after a heavy night. Good on the improved flexibility.

@ceejayh just keep at it, I promise you soon 12 miles will seem a breeze.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs get tge Garmin Gsc10 the one from Amazon is the one I got for Xmas last year, easy to fit , it will also stop any adverse max speeds as the speed is recorded direct from the rotation of the wheel, I have found that mor often than not though there is a spike in the max cadence, more than 50% of rides, but I would need to check..




Do I also need to get this
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forerunner-...italMarket/dp/B008B851M0/ref=pd_bxgy_ce_img_y

?

Reason for edit. My reply went inside quote. Doh!!


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Do I also need to get this
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forerunner-...italMarket/dp/B008B851M0/ref=pd_bxgy_ce_img_y
> 
> ?
> ...


 
should come with that already in the Garmin package
mine came with a little rubber piece to put on the chain stay I think and a couple of ties. It doesn't look like the most heavy duty set up but mine has held up well since I got it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Do I also need to get this
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forerunner-...italMarket/dp/B008B851M0/ref=pd_bxgy_ce_img_y
> 
> ?
> ...


No thats for a forerunner, you have the 500 which already fits the bars. Just fit the sensor and pair it to the unit, as Rocky says with the unit there will be two rubber mount pads and cable ties, two magnets one for the pedal and one for the wheel, mount the sensor so the front (side opposite the battery) facing the crank arm (the bit where the pedal is), put sensor on the metal part of the pedal ( I use some insulation tape as well, not very eloquent but it works) the arm is adjustable so it can reach further so can be adjust for different distances between the stay and wheel spoke where you mount the speed magnet.
Also as Rocky says, mine has never had a problem, other than battery and the odd time where its got slightly knocked out of range of one of the magnets, but that usually an easy fix, and this doesn't happen often, twice in 9 months)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Sep 2013)

Fab. Ordered. Thanks for your help @Nigelnaturist and @RWright


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2013)

My multi-postponed longer trip is tomorrow
It's at least 40 miles- will be first 40 +
Will be doing some laps pf Richmond Park, some hills there so will see what it's like. Weather looks mild , just hope I am not too rusty with a few days off


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> My multi-postponed longer trip is tomorrow
> It's at least 40 miles- will be first 40 +
> Will be doing some laps pf Richmond Park, some hills there so will see what it's like. Weather looks mild , just hope I am not too rusty with a few days off



You'll probably find the rest will have done you good. I hadn't cycled since Tuesday before heading out last night and had a fab ride 

Enjoy


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> My multi-postponed longer trip is tomorrow
> It's at least 40 miles- will be first 40 +
> Will be doing some laps pf Richmond Park, some hills there so will see what it's like. Weather looks mild , just hope I am not too rusty with a few days off


You'll maybe actually feel better after having some time off. Just start off at an easy pace and see how you feel. It's good that you have somewhere that you can do some loops. Gives you the option to either do a few more if you feel good or bail out if you don't.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll maybe actually feel better after having some time off. Just start off at an easy pace and see how you feel. It's good that you have somewhere that you can do some loops. Gives you the option to either do a few more if you feel good or bail out if you don't.


I tend to bail.
I did 3 of a local loop a week or so back, hated it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Sep 2013)

Still nice here in Evesham, but overcast. Went for the hilly 11miler in 40 mins 16.2 avg.
Still feeling good (but would like some work please).


----------



## Paulg04 (23 Sep 2013)

Did my longest ride yesterday. Did Glasgow-Edinburgh plus a bit more. All in did 70miles. Really enjoyed it but suffering for it today. Still got back on the bike this morning for my commute to work


----------



## Tcr4x4 (23 Sep 2013)

That hurt!

First ride in over a week as the bikes been getting fixed. My first clipless ride too, I didnt fall off, wohoo!
Even before the first mile was done, I could feel my legs struggling.

Still, I got a load of PR's, and average speed was 15.4mph so it wasnt that bad I guess. I was hoping to go further, but my legs were just jelly.

The chain came off too, half way up a hill. I forgot I was clipped in and almost went, but managed to unclip and save myself.
After the chain off, I had some automatic gear shifting going on, which was a little annoying.
Its a brand new chain, cassette, and cables, so maybe its just bedding in?

If it keeps happening, then I guess its back to the bike shop.

http://www.strava.com/activities/84354426


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> That hurt!
> 
> First ride in over a week as the bikes been getting fixed. My first clipless ride too, I didnt fall off, wohoo!
> Even before the first mile was done, I could feel my legs struggling.
> ...


Well done on the clipless.
The chain shouldn't come off, which ring did it come off, it is usually because the front mech isn't set right, as the low/high stop might just need a little tweak.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2013)

46 miles on Sunday. Beautiful day and really enjoyed it ( I must be coming down with something). New slightly better wheels on the Marin hybrid have upped the average from 11.77 to a whopping 12.2! Ah well, it's not much, but at least I have finally got over 12......
Just got to try out the Giant roadie now it's got a new stem, and move the saddle back a bit. OH is still grumbling and shaking his head and saying it is wrong. I don't care. As long as I can do 20 miles + without having to take pain killers for the rest of the day and night - that's all I'm bothered about.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Sep 2013)

I've started to gather up the winter kit. First up is the Tenn overshoes, nicely priced at £6.99 on eBay, reviews say a little on the loose side so ordered 10/11 (I'm a size 11) they arrived today and I can't stop laughing you'd have to be a size 8/9 to fit into these. Just ordered some bigger ones as not worth sending back at that price.
Still checking out winter bib/longs, mudguards and a decent winter coat.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (23 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done on the clipless.
> The chain shouldn't come off, which ring did it come off, it is usually because the front mech isn't set right, as the low/high stop might just need a little tweak.



Came off the big ring, I'll look at the high stop tomorrow, I don't want to fiddle too much, I paid good money for it to be done, and want it done correctly.


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Came off the big ring, I'll look at the high stop tomorrow, I don't want to fiddle too much, I paid good money for it to be done, and want it done correctly.


 Try not to cross chain and I find if I try to shift to a higher gear when I start to climb I sometimes drop the chain. I only do that sometimes to get out of the saddle for a while. None of my bikes like it when I do it. I try to do it with little pressure on the pedals when I do it.


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2013)

hopless500 said:


> 46 miles on Sunday. Beautiful day and really enjoyed it ( I must be coming down with something). New slightly better wheels on the Marin hybrid have upped the average from 11.77 to a whopping 12.2! Ah well, it's not much, but at least I have finally got over 12......
> Just got to try out the Giant roadie now it's got a new stem, and move the saddle back a bit. OH is still grumbling and shaking his head and saying it is wrong. I don't care. As long as I can do 20 miles + without having to take pain killers for the rest of the day and night - that's all I'm bothered about.


 46 miles at 12.2 is not bad at all, nice ride.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (23 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> Try not to cross chain and I find if I try to shift to a higher gear when I start to climb I sometimes drop the chain. I only do that sometimes to get out of the saddle for a while. None of my bikes like it when I do it. I try to do it with little pressure on the pedals when I do it.




The chain came off when I was in littlest on the back, and changed up from middle to big. I didn't out much power through. However the random gear changes did happen when I got out of the saddle and gave it some beans up a hill.


----------



## Twotter (23 Sep 2013)

After a long training course today it felt great to be out on my bike this afternoon. Not a breath of wind to help or hinder saw me cycle 12.2 miles in a smidge over 50 minutes, for an average of 14.5 mph (thank you flat Fenland roads). Nice and warm too


----------



## fatCyclist (23 Sep 2013)

Doing my regular short ride of appox. 4 miles I've really noticed an improvement this week (today). First time I really felt strong too. When I got back and looked at the stats it confirmed it. For this ride: http://www.strava.com/activities/84411631

I've taken nearly 5 minutes off over the last three weeks and gone from around 8mph to 10.1mph average speed. I think doing a longer/harder ride on Friday and resting for the weekend really helped.


----------



## DaveyM (23 Sep 2013)

Managed to get out Sat, Sun and Today. Not really pushing too hard just enjoying being out before I go into hibernation,
If any one is interested
sat
http://app.strava.com/activities/83856554
sun
http://app.strava.com/activities/84183128
mon
http://app.strava.com/activities/84400421

To all you other noobies, you still all impress me with you attitude and effort. I got my new bike this week last year and started cycling a bit more seriously. so just keep chipping away and enjoy it for whatever reason you choose.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got out - 14.95 miles @ 14.98 mph (darn!)
> 
> This is good - put your mileage for the year in and it will calculate a radius to see where you would be in a straight line from your home.
> 
> ...


I've sailed through Europe, am in Khazakstan, Russia and entering mainland Canada.

This is incredible!


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've sailed through Europe, am in Khazakstan, Russia and entering mainland Canada.
> 
> This is incredible!


 Хорошая работа товарищ!


----------



## DaveyM (23 Sep 2013)

I am on my way to Rocky's house, so get the coffee on bud


----------



## stevey (23 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> Хорошая работа товарищ!



^ What @RWright said.....


----------



## stevey (23 Sep 2013)

Well watched a y/tube vid about basic saddle adjustment and where your knees should be in relation to the crank, just back from this test ride and suprisingly felt ok.
Only had to raise saddle by 5mm what a difference
http://www.strava.com/activities/84439986


----------



## RWright (23 Sep 2013)

Ok, Last night I discovered how much more advance Google translate works than the last time I had played around with any translation software. I was a little bored and couldn't resist seeing if the Russian characters would post. It works. Lucky he wasn't in China yet.
每一个身体 王钟 今晚 !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Sep 2013)

14.7 miles today at 15.26 mph - was getting gloomy when I finished! Will soon be dark at 3pm!


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 14.7 miles today at 15.26 mph - was getting gloomy when I finished! Will soon be dark at 3pm!


Doom & gloom!
I am determined to keep cycling through the autumn & winter


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Doom & gloom!
> I am determined to keep cycling through the autumn & winter



Me too! At least until we get umpteen tons of salt strewn all over the roads and/or the gloom factor gets my risk analysis matrix (that calculates the variables of dark twisty lanes, myopic drivers and my sense of self-preservation) score over the 'oh christ I'm not taking the chance' threshold.


----------



## BAtoo (23 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BAtoo It's not a good idea cycling, after a heavy night. Good on the improved flexibility.
> 
> .



Yeah I know............. it took 28hrs from bed to bike before I felt up to it...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... and it was still hard..............................

On the flexibility comes the dilemma.................... bike or ski....................


----------



## SWSteve (23 Sep 2013)

Back from another night ride to try and put the miles on the clock for this Merckx challenge on STRAVA. I'm hoping I can complete it, but wouldn't be shocked if I didn't as I've already had one day off - and the two days I have gone out I haven't completed the average daily distance. Hopefully some extended rides after work this week should be able to help. 
The last challenge I went for on STRAVA I completed so hopefully I can pull this one out the bag as well. The 'extender' style challenges don't do anything for me.

http://www.strava.com/activities/84446659


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've started to gather up the winter kit. First up is the Tenn overshoes, nicely priced at £6.99 on eBay, reviews say a little on the loose side so ordered 10/11 (I'm a size 11) they arrived today and I can't stop laughing you'd have to be a size 8/9 to fit into these. Just ordered some bigger ones as not worth sending back at that price.
> Still checking out winter bib/longs, mudguards and a decent winter coat.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tenn-Front-...8&qid=1379972396&sr=1-409&keywords=bib+tights



Tcr4x4 said:


> The chain came off when I was in littlest on the back, and changed up from middle to big. I didn't out much power through. However the random gear changes did happen when I got out of the saddle and gave it some beans up a hill.


Does sound like the stop, I used to have a problem with my old mech, it was bent and to high, even so it only came off now and again, the new one has never done it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2013)

Not quite the figures Chris puts in but this is the 6th month in row I have completed 1,000Km (compared with Chris's 1,000 miles), I was quite pleased to get this p.b. at the end
http://app.strava.com/activities/84451187#1732143656

Take no notice of the KOM it means nothing as I am the only one to have done it.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me too! At least until we get umpteen tons of salt strewn all over the roads and/or the gloom factor gets my risk analysis matrix (that calculates the variables of dark twisty lanes, myopic drivers and my sense of self-preservation) score over the 'oh christ I'm not taking the chance' threshold.


Really gloomy this morning with the forecast for mist so not sure what direction to go. The fog/mist scares me a bit must admit plus it makes you feel cold and damp until it clears. Can feel the excuses starting


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2013)

YEs misty here. Hope it's OK one the dog is walked and I am ready


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> YEs misty here. Hope it's OK one the dog is walked and I am ready


Mist forecast to be still around at 10 am. Might head out for my ride with lights on!


----------



## electric eel (24 Sep 2013)

strained a leg muscle last week and apart from the pain with isnt going away just yet i miss getting out on the bike. im hooked on this bike yark !


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Mist forecast to be still around at 10 am. Might head out for my ride with lights on!


I just left my lights on for the whole ride as it varied depending on whether you were climbing out of it or descending back into it. Don't like giving drivers any excuse for saying they didn't see me. Felt a bit tough again but I improved on a couple of segments so I suppose I must have been working reasonably hard. I think one was only because I was climbing up into one of the little villages near Perth and was on a corner and knew someone was behind me so I worked extra hard not to hold them up!


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Sep 2013)

Decided to go for a short fast ride this morning.
My shorter 7.8 mile hilly ride (in my books), I really went for it today and was rewarded with an 18.35 mph avg, the first time I've managed to get over 18 avg.  

Move over Brad, I'm coming through


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Sep 2013)

Sprint king cycling jersey for you for Christmas then @BrianEvesham !!


----------



## stevey (24 Sep 2013)

Setting the bar high there @BrianEvesham


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

Nice one @BrianEvesham 
@Mo1959 I ride with my lights a lot really especially dusk (or @ Motime, not that it happens, well I cant think of any time I have ), even during the day if visibility is reduced (rain, fog, snow, ect).


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Sep 2013)

Well the weather is still very warm here with a new ride today and it was brill..
http://app.strava.com/activities/84573161


----------



## Tcr4x4 (24 Sep 2013)

Well chuffed!!

Set a goal of 3.40 on a segment before I left, and smashed it with a time of 3.20, plus got my first ever KOM!

Apart from that, I took it a bit easy, although still got PR, somehow on another segment, even though I took it really steady as its just been resurfaced with weird loose gravel and was slippy.

Also almost came off again.. On a country lane going downhill, reasonably fast, about 25mph. Rounded a corner to be greeted by a woman on one side of the lane and her doberman on the other... With a long leash in between stretching accross the road.
How I stopped I dont know, but I did, and I also managed to balance without unclipping and set off after she hauled the dog back over the road.

http://www.strava.com/activities/84581135


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Well chuffed!!
> 
> Set a goal of 3.40 on a segment before I left, and smashed it with a time of 3.20, plus got my first ever KOM!
> 
> ...


 
Well done on the ride.. but that was a close one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

@Tcr4x4 Well done.
I think I might have had strong words, imagine if you had been in a car.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (24 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Tcr4x4 Well done.
> I think I might have had strong words, imagine if you had been in a car.



Thats what I thought, but I couldnt be bothered getting in a slanging match with her, Just gave her a dirty look.

No doubt she is telling all her WI friends about a physcopath cyclist hurtling down the hill at 40mph almost killing her.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Thats what I thought, but I couldnt be bothered getting in a slanging match with her, Just gave her a dirty look.
> 
> No doubt she is telling all her WI friends about a physcopath cyclist hurtling down the hill at 40mph almost killing her.


I had an occasion somewhat similar on Sunday going do a hill here, I was doing about 27mph in a 30mph area, and in a primary position ( manily due to the condtion of the road as from any safety aspect), when this B.M.W. driver overtook, and for some reason he pipped me, any a kept up with him for the next 1/2 mile or so, and when he stopped I asked him what the reason was why he pipped me, and he said I should be at the side of the road, when I asked him how fast did he think I was going he replied I dont know, to which I replied well to have over taken me you must have been exceeding the speed limit, to which he had no answer, other than he was riding bikes whilst I was in nappies (which I doubt unless he is 68+, which is possible it was dark and we were some distance apart), I also explained to him that the road I am on is mine from the curb to the white line (as it with any vehicle), I don't think he has any concept of the speed at which you can travel on a road bike. I mean these days I am knocking out speeds of 18-20 mph on the flat pretty easily for some sustained distance (though 18 is more the norm)


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Sep 2013)

I was going for it near the end of one of my rides, in primary approx 25-28 mph approaching sharpish S bends when a motorbike over took me and cut in front and braked into first bend, he had no idea of my speed! I stayed with him the 50 yds to the next bend. His face was a picture when he checked his mirror, he actually jumped when he saw I was still right with him. Just shook my head at him then laughed to myself the rest of the way home.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2013)

Well made it back with my 40 + mile ride done. (Strava has 40.3 @11.2 mps, and my Cateye has 40.7 @11.9mph.
I did most of the ride at over 12.5, but was rather weary on the way home so slowed down and this sloewed the average, the hills in Richmond Park were too much for me to do three laps. (Started the third lap which has the steepest hill at the start and realised this as a mistake)
Richmond Park is v popular with cyclists, I could get an inferiority complex there. Only overtook two cyclist apart from those on the paths and running tracks.
Got some advise from a cyclist to tackle the lower part of one of the difficult hills in a slightly higher gear, which I did the second time.
The ride is here
http://www.strava.com/activities/84588828

There ae a bucket load of segments there - never seen so many of the pesky things
My best lap of the 6.7 mile circuit was 30:56 minutes at 12.9 miles per hour which is quite good (OK I know KOM has done about 15 minutes)
On one of the climbs was insterested to see a red deer rubbing its antlers against a tree

Had to start of with arm and leg warmers on and gilet.Shed all these but had the gilet on again to come home
Enjoyable but weary - though I have done two 30 mile plus rides before. Hills were worse than I thought


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2013)

SOme of those segments have been ridden 17,000 times and more


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Sep 2013)

Some good long rides going on today so well done to all. 

Glorious autumn sunshine down here so s/s jersey & shorts were the order of the day for my 27 miles which I think was my fastest yet at an average of 17.3 mph (although the lack of wind probably helped!)

http://app.strava.com/activities/84590318


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Sep 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Some good long rides going on today so well done to all.
> 
> Glorious autumn sunshine down here so s/s jersey & shorts were the order of the day for my 27 miles which I think was my fastest yet at an average of 17.3 mph (although the lack of wind probably helped!)
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/84590318


 
Over here October can be a calm month so I will be chasing some new best time's..


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Over here October can be a calm month so I will be chasing some new best time's..


 I wish I could say the same about here!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Sep 2013)

My S Blade is here tomorrow plus I had to order a new Cateye strap thingy for my rear light as it will now need to go around the seat tube and not the seat post to make way for the S Blade and the current strap which was trimmed to suit is now too short!

That's my progress for today!

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2013)

@Tcr4x4 I would have said something, I doubt any cars would have been able to stop as quickly as you did, and if there was a car behind you when you slammed on the brakes it doesn't bare thinking about.

@BrianEvesham that kind of story makes me think of a hill near mine, I can absolutely fly down it at almost 50 without even moving my legs, but I know if a car decides to overtake at the top of the hill my speed will be closer to 30 than 50 - partly due to a speed limit change(towards the bottom of the hill, I do slow down for it) and the corners. The turns I can just flick in and out of, but they're a lot worse in an automobile. It's staggering how much speed you can pick on a bike, and how easily it comes as well


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2013)

As well as cycling to/from work I'm going to have o add little loops in the evenings to stand within a chance of this blooming Merckx challenge on STRAVA. It will probably also mean I cover a 1000km month for the first time ever as well!

In: http://www.strava.com/activities/84533203
Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/84645166

n.b. it looks like I stole in a KOM as well! http://www.strava.com/activities/84645166#1737095987


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> As well as cycling to/from work I'm going to have o add little loops in the evenings to stand within a chance of this blooming Merckx challenge on STRAVA. It will probably also mean I cover a 1000km month for the first time ever as well!
> 
> In: http://www.strava.com/activities/84533203
> Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/84645166
> ...



Commute 40 miles a day, 15 workings days job done


----------



## Biggler (24 Sep 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/84640093

During the first 7 miles or so my stomach was in knots, I put that down to the McDonalds I had at midday, but after that I felt alright. Didn't feel like I was going that quick either. However, two PRs and a 13mph average which I think is the second time I've gone quicker that 12.x Mph.

I've figured out I'm more nervous of cyclists on the road than I am of cars! There was a guy following me with a bright light on, and each time I shoulder checked I could see him but thought it was a car/bike following me slowly. I thought they were up to something shifty!

Lost over a stone in weight (it might be 1st 4lb but I cant quite remember start weight) seeing the scales dip below the whole stone number for the first time is magical.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2013)

@Biggler Congrats on the weight loss and your excellent ride. Great progress on both counts.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Sep 2013)

@Biggler keep it up and the weight will keep tumbling down.


----------



## stevey (24 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> Lost over a stone in weight (it might be 1st 4lb but I cant quite remember start weight) seeing the scales dip below the whole stone number for the first time is magical.



Well done @Biggler


----------



## BAtoo (24 Sep 2013)

Ride after work this evening; 

1st clipless fall - in the drive when I noticed I had left my water behind, unclipped left, leant right..... still no damage and no one saw it 

Anyway after that I had a - to me - fairly good ride; 14 miles at 15.4mph according to Strava and didn't feel too bad at the end of it. First time over 15mph average  

Its getting dark early now isn't it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

Well I am supposed to have lost up to 8 3/4 st sine June last year, can't see it personally, as that would make me just over 5 st.
A few p.b's on todays ride this I was pleased with
http://app.strava.com/activities/84654929#1737294855
and these two
http://app.strava.com/activities/84654929#1737294857
http://app.strava.com/activities/84654929#1737294831

Seems people are having good rides in the calmer weather, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Ride after work this evening;
> 
> 1st clipless fall - in the drive when I noticed I had left my water behind, unclipped left, leant right..... still no damage and no one saw it
> 
> ...


Answer to this is get one of these.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034
Nights will never be a problem.


----------



## BAtoo (24 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Answer to this is get one of these.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034
> Nights will never be a problem.



Thanks, just bought one............

if it's good enough for you.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Thanks, just bought one............
> 
> if it's good enough for you.....


You might want to have a quick read of this.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6.117285/


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Commute 40 miles a day, 15 workings days job done



I've got a ~60 miler thing planned for work so that's a bonus. I think it's the additional miles that kill me, 5 days on a trott on the 6th my legs feel really groggy...in the same token sometimes they feel fine. Hopefully an increase in banana consumption will help


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2013)

@Nigelnaturist this calm weather is definitely drawing me to the bike, however the mild evenings are meaning that there is a lot of mist forming on the moors quite early. When I was out today at around 645 there was an obvious level on the fields next to me, before long it will start to engulf the roads as well I think. 
(The moors near me are all very low lying and have the potential to either be at, or not high above sea level)


----------



## puffinbilly (25 Sep 2013)

A couple of decent runs at the weekend - 33 miles on Saturday @14.3mph in glorious sunshine and non eventful - then 40 miles on Sunday with numerous 'events'. On Sunday when for a ride up the Tyne valley and at Newburn came across this - a festival in honour of me....well not quite!!
http://heddonhistory.weebly.com/puffing-billy-festival-2013.html
Then nearly knocked off the bike twice by different taxi drivers in the space of 4 miles - one suddenly deciding to do a 3 point turn from a parking position without any indication and the other deciding to overtake me on a chicane type speed bump that has a 45 degree angle - then berates me for 'not knowing the rules of the road....'..... hello I drive as well. Taxi driver stopped to give me a mouthful - a pedestrian had seen the near miss - and came over and backed up my view and noted the drivers aggressive behaviour, taxi driver quickly drove off. The helpful pedestrian said he thought I should report the aggressive and dangerous driving - I just shrugged it off and said it was a near daily event.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Nigelnaturist this calm weather is definitely drawing me to the bike, however the mild evenings are meaning that there is a lot of mist forming on the moors quite early. When I was out today at around 645 there was an obvious level on the fields next to me, before long it will start to engulf the roads as well I think.
> (The moors near me are all very low lying and have the potential to either be at, or not high above sea level)


One section on a 10 mile loop is only 32ft above sea level and a little further where I was yesterday its only 12ft


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Nigelnaturist this calm weather is definitely drawing me to the bike, however the mild evenings are meaning that there is a lot of mist forming on the moors quite early. When I was out today at around 645 there was an obvious level on the fields next to me, before long it will start to engulf the roads as well I think.
> (The moors near me are all very low lying and have the potential to either be at, or not high above sea level)


Same here Steve. My current forecast says "A cloudy and murky start with mist, fog patches and outbreaks of rain. The rain will die away during the early afternoon but the low cloud wont clear away till later this afternoon when it will gradually brighten up." Hate these sort of days when it never seems to brighten up. 
Had a bit of a sore throat last night and still not feeling 100% so will just be a gentle run if I go out.


----------



## bororider (25 Sep 2013)

I've recently had a period of less cycling than I'd like but have now got my bike back from a service and got my first KOM this afternoon (joint first but I'm claiming it anyway!). It has taken me ages to get that time. Well chuffed, and also got my fastest avg speed, 16.7mph over a 16mph run

@Nigelnaturist thanks for the continued kudos you keep sending, nice to see that come through. You get through some miles btw in a day, very impressive.


----------



## Twotter (25 Sep 2013)

It's a bit misty out here in the Fens too, so I decided to cut short my ride this afternoon. 12.5 miles to the next town and back, again in a smidge over 51 minutes for an average of 14.6mph. It would have been a lot slower than that but another cyclist overtook me on one stretch and although I didn't exactly give chase (he was going much faster than me) I was quite inspired to crack on a bit.....felt great, so thanks to my mystery cycling motivator!


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2013)

In: http://www.strava.com/activities/84781238
Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/84862019

The routes too and from work today, the way home was heavily affected by having a pretty heavy rucksack and feeling pretty hungry. I'm going to pick up some miles later by attempting a couple of laps around my home town on this segment: http://www.strava.com/segments/3406192

If I don't get the KOM I'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Answer to this is get one of these.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034
> Nights will never be a problem.



@Nigelnaturist how easy are they to fit to the bike? If I get one I want to be able to switch it between bikes, or am I better getting one for each bike?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist how easy are they to fit to the bike? If I get one I want to be able to switch it between bikes, or am I better getting one for each bike?


A rubber O ring very easy, speaking of which I have just lost mine, though I had a spare thought it was for the garmin but couldn't be as it's to think so must be for the light and smaller bars, fitted though.


bororider said:


> I've recently had a period of less cycling than I'd like but have now got my bike back from a service and got my first KOM this afternoon (joint first but I'm claiming it anyway!). It has taken me ages to get that time. Well chuffed, and also got my fastest avg speed, 16.7mph over a 16mph run
> 
> @Nigelnaturist thanks for the continued kudos you keep sending, nice to see that come through. You get through some miles btw in a day, very impressive.


Well done on the KOM and avg speed thats as fast as I am. It's nice to get Kudos, I think it helps and encourages people, espically when you have had a good ride, and some times just for getting out as it can be tough sometimes. Re. mileage @Supersuperleeds in the previous post is the mileage King.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A rubber O ring very easy, speaking of which I have just lost mine, though I had a spare thought it was for the garmin but couldn't be as it's to think so must be for the light and smaller bars, fitted though.
> 
> Well done on the KOM and avg speed thats as fast as I am. It's nice to get Kudos, I think it helps and encourages people, espically when you have had a good ride, and some times just for getting out as it can be tough sometimes. Re. mileage @Supersuperleeds in the previous post is the mileage King.



Cheers Nigel, going to order one, then if I like it I might order another, that way I can have a charger at home and at work.

Thanks for the comment re the mileage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers Nigel, going to order one, then if I like it I might order another, that way I can have a charger at home and at work.
> 
> Thanks for the comment re the mileage.


Thats a good idea, I need to get a second one as back up, but it has proved reliable on the whole, as I mention it needed some work to the electrics, but not sure if it was the unit or me messing, as I put a two battery pack on it and not sure if the cabling was enough, anyway something overheated/shorted but up till that point no problem with it, come rain hail snow frost, and since I fixed it no problem apart from a ring inside that screws down to hold the gubbings inside, keeps undoing I keep meaning to put a spot of glue on it to stop it turning but haven't got to it yet.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2013)

Ached today so just did a 7 mile slowly - will not post it here


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Ached today so just did a 7 mile slowly - will not post it here


You got out, thats to be when you feel .


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Ached today so just did a 7 mile slowly - will not post it here



it's seven miles more than you would've done staying on your sofa


----------



## SWSteve (25 Sep 2013)

Who's a king? That's right, I am a king!

http://www.strava.com/activities/84915093#1744477421

I may only have one subject, but hopefully he won't come back to steal it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

@Stonechat after what you just said there I feel bad about this, a mile at just over 20mph with a positive grade, a couple of other matching p.b's a route I posted a year ago from the phone with dodgy data is proving troublesome.
http://www.strava.com/activities/84920993#1744624845
pb on this
http://www.strava.com/activities/84920993#1744624848


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat after what you just said there I feel bad about this, a mile at just over 20mph with a positive grade, a couple of other matching p.b's a route I posted a year ago from the phone with dodgy data is proving troublesome.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/84920993#1744624845
> pb on this
> http://www.strava.com/activities/84920993#1744624848


Not sure what you feel bad about, but I am not bothered, got 10 or so lined up for tomorrow , and longer on Sun (can't remember exactly)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Not sure what you feel bad about, but I am not bothered, got 10 or so lined up for tomorrow , and longer on Sun (can't remember exactly)


I just feel bad about loads of stuff at the minute take no heed of me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

Aldi sale, well must say either they didn't have much or a lot went in the medium size, it turns out though I am a s/m top (well arms are) and large legs.
The overshoes are ok but not an elasticated top. Shirt and jacket seem ok, again not much to choose from.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just feel bad about loads of stuff at the minute take no heed of me.


Not as bad as I felt this morning......came back from my ride to find the dog had had diarrhoea  Just spent most of the morning scrubbing carpets, washing floors, dog beds, etc! She rolled in something disgusting yesterday. Wonder if she ate some of it too.

Maybe time to reverse things and walk the dog first then go on the bike later. Just worried I wouldn't have quite the same motivation later in the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not as bad as I felt this morning......came back from my ride to find the dog had had diarrhoea  Just spent most of the morning scrubbing carpets, washing floors, dog beds, etc! She rolled in something disgusting yesterday. Wonder if she ate some of it too.
> 
> Maybe time to reverse things and walk the dog first then go on the bike later. Just worried I wouldn't have quite the same motivation later in the day.


Hope shes well soon.
You get use to it Mo, once out it really doesn't make a difference, though sometimes (and I would need to check this in sportstracks) I do seem to perform a little better in the mornings, might just be psychological though, as I ride at all times (except Motime) and my avg is slowly increasing, so maybe not.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2013)

I find it easier (mentally) to go for a ride first thing than any other time during the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I find it easier (mentally) to go for a ride first thing than any other time during the day.


Do you find you speed changes depending on time of (traffic excluded), I always seem to ride better in the mornings (just c*** at waking up/getting going due to meds, mind you doc's reduced them, and now i don't sleep well), than at other times, but speeds dont seem to reflect it, but then I haven't really much morning data to work with.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Do you find you speed changes depending on time of (traffic excluded), I always seem to ride better in the mornings (just c*** at waking up/getting going due to meds, mind you doc's reduced them, and now i don't sleep well), than at other times, but speeds dont seem to reflect it, but then I haven't really much morning data to work with.



I think my speed is pretty constant morning or night, but I don't really go out and try and get a good speed going.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I find it easier (mentally) to go for a ride first thing than any other time during the day.


Same here......just feel it sets me up for the day. Once I am up and doing other things I am not so sure I would make quite the same effort to get out to be honest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think my speed is pretty constant morning or night, but I don't really go out and try and get a good speed going.


I didn't mean it as to go out and set a good speed, I generally don't, I ride and see how the ride is going, sometimes it's better than other but if out in the mornings it seems better, but I am never out as early as you or @Mo1959 earliest usually is 9am as I said it takes about 2-3 for the drugs to wear off (bit of a p***** really because i see so many great mornings to ride).
@Mo1959 I agree with you there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

I am pretty pleased I can do this sort of short run at a 14+mph avg including coming up Baghill with some shopping.
http://www.strava.com/activities/85027487
Just 6 months ago I would have dreaded it.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2013)

Did 11.4 mile run to local Aldi - Strava gives it 11.2 mph, but I forgot to Pause Cateye computer has 12.7 mph
Feel I have got the stiffness out of my legs now after the recent long ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Did 11.4 mile run to local Aldi - Strava gives it 11.2 mph, but I forgot to Pause Cateye computer has 12.7 mph
> Feel I have got the stiffness out of my legs now after the recent long ride.


What did you get, I think the shirts and Jackets will be quite warm, the leg arm warmers the same, coupled with the base layers I have I think I am set for winter.
So all that is put away now till darker days, i am off to enjoy so early Autumn sun.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2013)

Got Merino base layer (bottom and top) and winter shirt 
I got some stuff from Lidl about 2 or three weeks ago too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Got Merino base layer (bottom and top) and winter shirt
> I got some stuff from Lidl about 2 or three weeks ago too.


I missed that, due to me thinking it was the end of this month.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> As well as cycling to/from work I'm going to have o add little loops in the evenings to stand within a chance of this blooming Merckx challenge on STRAVA. It will probably also mean I cover a 1000km month for the first time ever as well!
> 
> In: http://www.strava.com/activities/84533203
> Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/84645166
> ...


 
Good riding if you get your 1000km a month..


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I find it easier (mentally) to go for a ride first thing than any other time during the day.


 
Me too..


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Sep 2013)

Here's my ride today, was a tad hard due to some head wind but with some good climbs I've done my best days climb ever and about 50 odd yards short for the perfect 80 miler which was my first 80 or near as..
Bit knackered now mind..

http://app.strava.com/activities/85086268

It was a tad hot.. phew..


----------



## ceejayh (26 Sep 2013)

My planned 12 miler turned into a near 15 miler...certainly felt it this evening!!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/85101206


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> It was a tad hot.. phew..


Could do with some of that. Summer is definitely gone I think. Woke this morning to rain hitting off the window  Think it is maybe off now but roads look pretty puddly and it is still nearly dark. Having a coffee and sitting here with the cycling gear on and trying to find some motivation to go out. Wondering if I should just do a shortish run and then pop back out for an hour in the afternoon if it is any nicer by then.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Me too..


Dog has to have a walk before I can go out


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Could do with some of that. Summer is definitely gone I think. Woke this morning to rain hitting off the window  Think it is maybe off now but roads look pretty puddly and it is still nearly dark. Having a coffee and sitting here with the cycling gear on and trying to find some motivation to go out. Wondering if I should just do a shortish run and then pop back out for an hour in the afternoon if it is any nicer by then.



You early morning cyclists are Masochists pure and simple. 

I'm sitting here in the cosy lounge looking at damp hills through the windows with two cups of tea and a plate of toast on the go - that's proper cycling for you.


----------



## stevey (27 Sep 2013)

Well i am sitting here reading this, looking out of the window sun popping out from behind the clouds no wind at all and i have to go to work (not fair)...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Could do with some of that. Summer is definitely gone I think. Woke this morning to rain hitting off the window  Think it is maybe off now but roads look pretty puddly and it is still nearly dark. Having a coffee and sitting here with the cycling gear on and trying to find some motivation to go out. Wondering if I should just do a shortish run and then pop back out for an hour in the afternoon if it is any nicer by then.


I know I want a few days off really, but its not weather related, I haven't enjoyed the recent rides to much, I haven't disliked them either, just would rather have not gone out for a few days.


----------



## ceejayh (27 Sep 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You early morning cyclists are Masochists pure and simple.
> 
> I'm sitting here in the cosy lounge looking at damp hills through the windows with two cups of tea and a plate of toast on the go - that's proper cycling for you.



Now that I've got the last of my gear I need to commute (lights), I'll be leaving the house around 6.30am from next week - didn't I pick the right time of year to start commuting!!!

Mind you it's only 5 miles but I'll make it longer on the way home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Now that I've got the last of my gear I need to commute (lights), I'll be leaving the house around 6.30am from next week - didn't I pick the right time of year to start commuting!!!
> 
> Mind you it's only 5 miles but I'll make it longer on the way home.


Think of it this way come spring, you will be a hardened cyclist.


----------



## Smotyn (27 Sep 2013)

Finally managed to get out for a ride yesterday did 9.81 miles av 11.6 was quite surprised as havent done a decent run in weeks good news is it didnt hurt my knees that although creaky dont hurt any more so think the time off the bike has helped. One thing did make me laugh I was riding behing a silver biker and could hear this creaking and thought oh god whats wrong now. Got a litle closer and realised it was the silver riders bike as he crept along. Passed him easily to find the creak got faster and followed me for the next half a mile. Must have upset him being overtaken by a large lady in lycra lol


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Was accused recently of being a MAMIL
Guilty as charged


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know I want a few days off really, but its not weather related, I haven't enjoyed the recent rides to much, I haven't disliked them either, just would rather have not gone out for a few days.


Kind of the same. Keep getting a sore throat and feeling a bit rough in the evenings then it disappears by morning so I keep going but the legs are feeling a bit weak and I seem to be getting out of breath easier. Maybe a minor virus type thing. Wish it would either come to something proper or disappear.

Stuck to a lot of the minor roads this morning but it was still raining so they were really mucky with the tractors and trailers doing the potato harvesting. Had to use the hose on the bike to get the worst of it off and that was with mudguards! Bit foggy too so lights were on for the entire ride. In saying all that, it still feels good to have got out. Just had a lovely huge bowl of porridge and a mug of tea and going to get the dog out for a quick walk now.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Kind of the same. Keep getting a sore throat and feeling a bit rough in the evenings then it disappears by morning so I keep going but the legs are feeling a bit weak and I seem to be getting out of breath easier. Maybe a minor virus type thing. Wish it would either come to something proper or disappear.
> 
> Stuck to a lot of the minor roads this morning but it was still raining so they were really mucky with the tractors and trailers doing the potato harvesting. Had to use the hose on the bike to get the worst of it off and that was with mudguards! Bit foggy too so lights were on for the entire ride. In saying all that, it still feels good to have got out. Just had a lovely huge bowl of porridge and a mug of tea and going to get the dog out for a quick walk now.


Well done for having got out and hope the symptoms vanish without any cold type thing


----------



## SamC (27 Sep 2013)

I've had a lot on in the last month and haven't been out much. The less I go out on the bike, the more I get into the slightly fearful mindset about cycling that I had before I started . It doesn't help that last time I went out (along the Rochdale Canal from the centre of Manchester - hideous) I was followed up a dead end by a bunch of chavs and practically had to drag myself and bike into a bush to avoid being seen (hi vis gilet didn't help on this occasion! ) and the time before that I hit a pedestrian who stepped out in front of me on a cycle path and nearly came off. 

I need to get back on the steed. I've bought a load of new cycling gear so I have no excuse now .


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Dog has to have a walk before I can go out


Awww, a wee Cavalier King Charles. Lovely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 I just think it's the number of miles we've done this year, when you think about it, from where we started last year, it's a huge amount, and I dont know about you but back last Sept, I never thought that my body capable of the things I achieve on the bike, I always ache somewhere, but usually it is always a slightly different part as certain muscles improve so then so have the next lot and so on, do you understand what I am saying, sometimes the groin than the front of the thighs ect, but no matter whether I enjoy the ride or not I usually enjoy having been out once I get home.
You may find because your body is fitter it is fighting whatever better, just a thought.



SamC said:


> I* need to get back on the steed. I've bought a load of new cycling gear so I have no excuse now .*




Yep no excuse now. glad your ok though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I know I want a few days off really, but its not weather related, I haven't enjoyed the recent rides to much, I haven't disliked them either, just would rather have not gone out for a few days.



I felt like that last week, but this week I have gone a bit mad again. Tonight's commute should see me go through 11,000 miles for the year, my legs are screaming at me to have a rest, but whilst the weather is so fantastic I feel I must get out and ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

@Supersuperleeds I know what you mean, having said what I did before I was pleased with this this morning, Robin Hood to Park Lane


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Sep 2013)

Did my first 30+ mile ride today, (thanks to Nigel for pointing out its 50.5 Km, so my first Metric Half century!) so pleased with that. 5 PR's and average speed of 15.7mph, which is also my fastest ever average, so good ride all round.

My hip started really hurting at about mile 25, which slowed me down a lot, but other than that, not too bad.
My legs are pretty sore now Ive stopped though!

Also had an epic dismount amount 2 miles in, where I had unclipped both feet, but on the "cruise" upto the lights, I must have unwittingly clipped in again with my left foot.
Of course, I stop, lean left and then realise.
Somehow my right leg swings over the bike and I land facing backwards staring at a rather amused motorist.

Another close call, but still havent had a full on moment yet!

http://www.strava.com/activities/85269199


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

@Tcr4x4 I hope someone caught that on vid, one to show the grand kids. If it were Russia the one behind would have probable have caught you. Well done on you first half metric century and avg speed


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Sep 2013)

I hope they didnt!!!

I have dashcams in all my vehicles, even a rear camera in my car.. Im the annoying one who posts such things on youtube!



Nigelnaturist said:


> @Tcr4x4 I hope someone caught that on vid, one to show the grand kids. If it were Russia the one behind would have probable have caught you. Well done on you first half metric century and avg speed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I hope they didnt!!!
> 
> I have dashcams in all my vehicles, even a rear camera in my car.. Im the annoying one who posts such things on youtube!


Thats a shame, because to do such a feat isn't ridicule but an achievement however it was created. I am not getting drawn into a debate about the use of cameras, but just to say to record things can be important, but to show ridicule isn't, and I am not saying you do as I haven't seen what you have posted.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Sep 2013)

Well done @Tcr4x4 , I found 30 miles to be quite a big milestone & its a distance that I really enjoy to ride hence I did it again today!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/85267113


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2013)

Cycled back from work in Bath yesterday, couple of eye popping moments. 
1. On a cyclepath next to canal (tow path). There was a slight step where it was being resurfaced, two people walking right in the middle of the path...this led to me having a slide off the step and almost bin it
2. On damp cyclepath when turning, rear wheel steps out so have to leap out of saddle. This made a lot of noise and I got a couple of looks from nearby pedestrians
3. Long pot hole, rear wheel fell into it and tried to make me come off in a similar fashio to #1. I hate roads


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @Tcr4x4 , I found 30 miles to be quite a big milestone & its a distance that I really enjoy to ride hence I did it again today!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/85267113


Why do you think my avg a day is 31 miles (well 32.77)


----------



## SamC (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yep no excuse now. glad your ok though.


 
Thanks .

Not sure if the same can be said for the pedestrian that I hit . She won't step into a cycle lane again anyway. She didn't speak much English but knew a few choice English expletives by the time I cycled off .


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Damn, just lost two of my QOM,s  Yet another new kid on the block! She looks younger than me and was cycling with a guy though. One she beat by 6 seconds. Might have a chance of getting that one back but the other was about a minute. Worst of it is she looks like she only cycles once or twice at most a week. Maybe we are doing it all wrong going out nearly every day


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn, just lost two of my QOM,s  Yet another new kid on the block! *She looks younger than me* and was cycling with a guy though. One she beat by 6 seconds. Might have a chance of getting that one back but the other was about a minute. Worst of it is she looks like she only cycles once or twice at most a week. Maybe we are doing it all wrong going out nearly every day



That's that *Younger Woman Thing* for you.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

The only way I'll get a KOM is invent a segment noone else can be bothered to do!


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> The only way I'll get a KOM is invent a segment noone else can be bothered to do!



I wouldn't recommend that, I did, and the KOM set his time the same day as I rode it/created it


----------



## RWright (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn, just lost two of my QOM,s  Yet another new kid on the block! She looks younger than me and was cycling with a guy though. One she beat by 6 seconds. Might have a chance of getting that one back but the other was about a minute. Worst of it is she looks like she only cycles once or twice at most a week. Maybe we are doing it all wrong going out nearly every day


 
The other days of the week she probably runs a marathon or two and swims several miles. 

Yesterdays ride included two segments I had never noticed before. I don't ride this route often though. I was just out joy riding anyway, but some of the times on it are very fast. Some sort of group race or ride I think. Even one other guy from my area that is, compared to me at least, a strong rider, had his best time shattered by these guys. Strava should have group and individual KOM's, how they would do it, I have no clue.

On this low traffic segment with no cars anywhere I also got close passed by some dips**t teen on a moped. He though I didn't see him coming in so close and tried to startle me with the pass, He didn't know I had a mirror in my glasses. I was watching him the entire time. It was very close, I could feel the air from it, probably a foot or so away. Being the kind and gentle person that I am I didn't stick out my fist out and knock him off or even spit, but next time he won't wont be so lucky. I wonder if he has ever felt the wind turbulence of a full size F150 pick up truck close passing him at about 65 mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Damn, just lost two of my QOM,s  Yet another new kid on the block! She looks younger than me and was cycling with a guy though. One she beat by 6 seconds. Might have a chance of getting that one back but the other was about a minute. Worst of it is she looks like she only cycles once or twice at most a week. Maybe we are doing it all wrong going out nearly every day


There is a lass here that beats me often, and her partner wipes the floor with me, get on well with them though and both are young and good luck to them. I do keep telling you Mo you do need to rest, but look at it this way, I bet she hasn't covered the distance you have.


ItsSteveLovell said:


> I wouldn't recommend that, I did, and the KOM set his time the same day as I rode it/created it


This happens a guy here seems hell bent on getting them, I create then to see how I progress, if I have a KOM on my own it means nothing really.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This happens a guy here seems hell bent on getting them, I create then to see how I progress, if I have a KOM on my own it means nothing really.



I have a feeling I may lose this KOM if he reads the email ;-) http://www.strava.com/segments/3406192


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2013)

I thought we all just competed against ourselves?


----------



## SWSteve (27 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought we all just competed against ourselves?


I do, mainly. 

It's just nice to have a couple of trophies lying around the house


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> The other days of the week she probably runs a marathon or two and swims several miles.
> 
> Yesterdays ride included two segments I had never noticed before. I don't ride this route often though. I was just out joy riding anyway, but some of the times on it are very fast. Some sort of group race or ride I think. Even one other guy from my area that is, compared to me at least, a strong rider, had his best time shattered by these guys. Strava should have group and individual KOM's, how they would do it, I have no clue.
> 
> On this low traffic segment with no cars anywhere I also got close passed by some dips**t teen on a moped. He though I didn't see him coming in so close and tried to startle me with the pass, He didn't know I had a mirror in my glasses. I was watching him the entire time. It was very close, I could feel the air from it, probably a foot or so away. Being the kind and gentle person that I am I didn't stick out my fist out and knock him off or even spit, but next time he won't wont be so lucky. I wonder if he has ever felt the wind turbulence of a full size F150 pick up truck close passing him at about 65 mph.


There are ways you can create your own groups, and those you follow, and show these as default settings, its what I do with the people I follow around here.
I had one young pup on a scooter pip me as he passed, thing is he piped to soon so I did stick my fist out, made him swerve, mind you where it was they are all plonkers (sorry for those that live in Knottingley that drive/ride safely but I think you know what I mean).
I had some close passes today, but it is an everyday occurrence, I just try and put myself safe and then others.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought we all just competed against ourselves?


So is this why you are always top on my following list in mileage then.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There is a lass here that beats me often, and her partner wipes the floor with me, get on well with them though and both are young and good luck to them. I do keep tell you Mo you do need rest, but look at it this way, I bet she hasn't covered the distance you have.


Might be something to experiment with next year. Now that I have a good base mileage I could try cutting the amount of rides back next year but working harder on the ones I do. We shall see. I suppose it is all the experimenting that keeps it interesting. On the other hand, I might forget all about challenges and speeds and become more of a cycling tourist and explore some new areas. Who knows....just go with the flow the older you get.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So is this why you are always top on my following list in mileage then.



I keep chasing myself, but can never seem to catch up


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be something to experiment with next year. Now that I have a good base mileage I could try cutting the amount of rides back next year but working harder on the ones I do. We shall see. I suppose it is all the experimenting that keeps it interesting. On the other hand, I might forget all about challenges and speeds and become more of a cycling tourist and explore some new areas. Who knows....just go with the flow the older you get.


I was wondering what I should be doing- set a goal or something
Done one - 40 mile ride
50 is the next
But may not be so soon, and not so hilly
Need to build up my strength a bit more
I am always likely to be doing more 10s and 20s so may always find the longer ones a push
However I have to say the 27 or so mile rides don't dent me o much so must be getting better


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I was wondering what I should be doing- set a goal or something
> Done one - 40 mile ride
> 50 is the next
> But may not be so soon, and not so hilly
> ...


Must admit I actually enjoy 25 - 30 mile rides the most myself. Maybe for your first 50 you could do what someone on here suggested to me and break it up. Maybe go out for a 30 mile loop, pop back home for a quick bite to eat and then go back out for another 20 mile loop. It would probably feel easier psychologically but you would still be putting the miles in.


----------



## Biggler (27 Sep 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/85315671
Felt good, broke 14mph for the first time  I don't think I'll be making the jump to 15mph average any time soon though... maybe if I bought a road bike. hmmm. 

I hope the weather stays as good as it is tonight for the weekend, next to no wind. I may not get a chance to get out on the again but hopefully you guys can benefit from it!


----------



## Biggler (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe go out for a 30 mile loop, pop back home for a quick bite to eat and then go back out for another 20 mile loop.



Or find a nice country pub 25miles away for a light lunch!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/85315671
> Felt good, broke 14mph for the first time  I don't think I'll be making the jump to 15mph average any time soon though... maybe if I bought a road bike. hmmm.
> 
> I hope the weather stays as good as it is tonight for the weekend, next to no wind. I may not get a chance to get out on the again but hopefully you guys can benefit from it!


Well done on breaking the 14mph. Send your good weather up here please. It is to be foggy right up until after lunchtime tomorrow!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/85315671
> Felt good, broke 14mph for the first time  I don't think I'll be making the jump to 15mph average any time soon though... maybe if I bought a road bike. hmmm.
> 
> I hope the weather stays as good as it is tonight for the weekend, next to no wind. I may not get a chance to get out on the again but hopefully you guys can benefit from it!


I am out again on Sunday hopefully
I have done 14 average for a 10 mile run
I find things that slow me down - Traffic/lights/ other users who are on foot(just as much right to be there as me)/ and using Strava, it doesn't Note when I stop for a brief break or whatever.
Sure I could reach 15 or 16 for 10 miler with no bother it it was all clear


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must admit I actually enjoy 25 - 30 mile rides the most myself. Maybe for your first 50 you could do what someone on here suggested to me and break it up. Maybe go out for a 30 mile loop, pop back home for a quick bite to eat and then go back out for another 20 mile loop. It would probably feel easier psychologically but you would still be putting the miles in.


Thats what I did to do a 100 miles in one day.


Biggler said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/85315671
> Felt good, broke 14mph for the first time  I don't think I'll be making the jump to 15mph average any time soon though... maybe if I bought a road bike. hmmm.
> 
> I hope the weather stays as good as it is tonight for the weekend, next to no wind. I may not get a chance to get out on the again but hopefully you guys can benefit from it!


a stiff 7 mph east s.e wind here today, well done on getting above 14mph, it does come in fits and starts


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I am out again on Sunday hopefully
> I have done 14 average for a 10 mile run
> I find things that slow me down - Traffic/lights/ other users who are on foot(just as much right to be there as me)/ and using Strava, it doesn't Note when I stop for a brief break or whatever.
> Sure I could reach 15 or 16 for 10 miler with no bother it it was all clear


Start riding solely on the road


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

@Mo1959 I see you catching me up again over on the log.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I am out again on Sunday hopefully
> I have done 14 average for a 10 mile run
> I find things that slow me down - Traffic/lights/ other users who are on foot(just as much right to be there as me)/ and using Strava, it doesn't Note when I stop for a brief break or whatever.
> Sure I could reach 15 or 16 for 10 miler with no bother it it was all clear



Get yourself out into the countryside


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

I am moving up a gear, just won an 8sp sora shifter, means I can get rid of that big jump from 21 to 24, damn need to get another gear cable, and brakes need doing and BB, can I give up and go back to photographer, its much cheaper.


----------



## Biggler (27 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> well done on getting above 14mph, it does come in fits and starts



The other day I felt awful riding after a McDonalds and today's experiment concludes that KFC is the fuel of champions.

... and before anyone asks, I don't know how i'm continuing to lose weight after having two fast food meals in 4 days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> The other day I felt awful riding after a McDonalds and today's experiment concludes that KFC is the fuel of champions.
> 
> ... and before anyone asks, I don't know how i'm continuing to lose weight after having two fast food meals in 4 days.



I'm eating more now than I was before I started cycling, weighed myself today and I've now lost 3 stone this year. Cycling just seems to burn it all away.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2013)

Biggler said:


> The other day I felt awful riding after a McDonalds and today's experiment concludes that KFC is the fuel of champions.
> 
> ... and before anyone asks, I don't know how i'm continuing to lose weight after having two fast food meals in 4 days.


Easy your using more calories then you consume, simple weight loss regime


----------



## Twotter (28 Sep 2013)

Last time out I enjoyed the ride but had adjusted my saddle up a bit to ease some pains in my knees. Turned out it was a bit too much as I've had some numbness, which has faded away over the last few days - possibly a bit too much information there! So today I adjusted my saddle back down and been out for my short 5.5 mile ride. No numbness and my knees are okay too. I've also been using a gel seat cover which I took off on the way back home. Going to see how I get on without it....maybe my butt has toughened up enough now


----------



## SWSteve (28 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> Last time out I enjoyed the ride but had adjusted my saddle up a bit to ease some pains in my knees. Turned out it was a bit too much as I've had some numbness, which has faded away over the last few days - possibly a bit too much information there! So today I adjusted my saddle back down and been out for my short 5.5 mile ride. No numbness and my knees are okay too. I've also been using a gel seat cover which I took off on the way back home. Going to see how I get on without it....maybe my butt has toughened up enough now



Are you wearing padded shorts? Gel seat covers always make a saddle look really fat, and uncomfortable, on the bit that points out towards the front


----------



## fivepence (28 Sep 2013)

Been busy as of late with work so cycling has been 0 this week. Managed get out this morning for a Cafe run on a flat route by standards round here

http://www.strava.com/activities/85426217

http://www.strava.com/activities/85426352


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Sep 2013)

Been busy this week with a funeral, two long days at work (thankfully) and today back in the classroom for part one of my CPC training. OH's birthday weekend so won't risk pushing for a pass out but might make Sunday morning if I behave myself.


----------



## stevey (28 Sep 2013)

My ride today was planning 30-35 miles but as soon as i had started legs felt like lead so went out 6 miles out & back then a few loops of the local roads.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85464680

Will have a couple of days of resting i think, cycle show tomorrow so will enjoy that pics to follow 

Off now to watch the womens elite road race.


----------



## RFATaff (28 Sep 2013)

Broke 30 miles for the first time today! The cat 4 hills on this route near broke me too!! Still although the pace was pish I'm just pleased to have survived it. Not bad for ride number 6!!

 http://www.strava.com/activities/85478549


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2013)

19.85 miles (annoying!) at 14.81 mph av' over pretty hilly-ish course.

Happy chappy esp' as both Manchester clubs lost today.


----------



## Mizred (28 Sep 2013)

Been consistently doing 25/30 miles averaging 15mph, did 60 miles yesterday, was so surprised when I could still walk today!


----------



## Twotter (28 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Are you wearing padded shorts? Gel seat covers always make a saddle look really fat, and uncomfortable, on the bit that points out towards the front



Certainly do


----------



## BAtoo (28 Sep 2013)

Done my first (metric) 50 today!! Ave 14.7mph, which also pleased me, and 568ft elevation gain (flat Suffolk) - and I wasn't a wreck at the end of it!!


----------



## Stonechat (28 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Broke 30 miles for the first time today! The cat 4 hills on this route near broke me too!! Still although the pace was pish I'm just pleased to have survived it. Not bad for ride number 6!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/85478549


That's some good climbing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Broke 30 miles for the first time today! The cat 4 hills on this route near broke me too!! Still although the pace was pish I'm just pleased to have survived it. Not bad for ride number 6!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/85478549


That first one looks nasty. Well done. I think for ride 6 it is an amazing achievement I think it took me 4 or 5 months before I could do a cat 4 and then not as steep as that.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2013)

Got out early this morning (no @Mo1959, not that early) for a 13 1/2 mile loop with an avg 17.1 which surprised me as it felt slower. I haven't been out for four days and last nights curry was feeling a bit heavy I even had to stop twice to catch my breath a couple of times till I warmed up after 6/7 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Got out early this morning (no @Mo1959, not that early) for a 13 1/2 mile loop with an avg 17.1 *which surprised me as it felt slower.* I haven't been out for four days and last nights curry was feeling a bit heavy I even had to stop twice to catch my breath a couple of times till I warmed up after 6/7 miles.


This is when you know you are improving.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Got out early this morning (no @Mo1959, not that early) for a 13 1/2 mile loop with an avg 17.1 which surprised me as it felt slower. I haven't been out for four days and last nights curry was feeling a bit heavy I even had to stop twice to catch my breath a couple of times till I warmed up after 6/7 miles.


Ha, ha......I'm not that early now that the mornings are darker. 6.50am this morning. Had intended to do a bit more than I did since it is always nice and quiet on a Sunday but felt like I was running on fumes. Legs felt pretty goosed so after my run up round Loch Earn, rather than tag another loop on, I just headed for home. It's a lovely route though. Just a shame the little south side road round the Loch is so rough and potholed.
http://app.strava.com/activities/85656599


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

I have had the same this week, I finally got an overall avg yesterday of 17.21, though the last 3/4 of a mile I had to use data Wed for the climb up Baghill, which is a shame as I think I was a little faster on it, not that it would have made much difference over the days riding. I did two shortish rides one about 17miles @ 17mph, then popped over to my mates with a quick loop around the estate he lives on fair enough the ride has an overall negative incline to his but I did the 8.7 miles @ 18mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/85567919#1761179353
But it did take in this short climb I set a p.b. on http://www.strava.com/activities/85567919#1761179275


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......I'm not that early now that the mornings are darker. 6.50am this morning. Had intended to do a bit more than I did since it is always nice and quiet on a Sunday but felt like I was running on fumes. Legs felt pretty goosed so after my run up round Loch Earn, rather than tag another loop on, I just headed for home. It's a lovely route though. Just a shame the little south side road round the Loch is so rough and potholed.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/85656599


You've done a lot this week @Mo1959, so I am not surprised, and 4 p.b's and 3 QOM, not bad for running on empty I would say.


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......I'm not that early now that the mornings are darker. 6.50am this morning. Had intended to do a bit more than I did since it is always nice and quiet on a Sunday but felt like I was running on fumes. Legs felt pretty goosed so after my run up round Loch Earn, rather than tag another loop on, I just headed for home. It's a lovely route though. Just a shame the little south side road round the Loch is so rough and potholed.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/85656599


 
I've just used the little streetview man on that ride & you're right, it looks absolutely lovely. As Nigel said, well done on QOMs too.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> I've just used the little streetview man on that ride & you're right, it looks absolutely lovely. As Nigel said, well done on QOMs too.


How do you use the street view man please?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> How do you use the street view man please?


Just click on the little orange man symbol and drag and drop him onto the part of the route you want to look at.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2013)

Nothing happens on the yellow/orange man in the top left corner when I click on him 

Is it a premium access ?
I'm on IPad .


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Nothing happens on the yellow/orange man in the top left corner when I click on him
> 
> Is it a premium access ?
> I'm on IPad .


Must be because you are on your ipad Brian I think. I've never tried it on mine to see.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Nothing happens on the yellow/orange man in the top left corner when I click on him
> 
> Is it a premium access ?
> I'm on IPad .


Click and drag him.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be because you are on your ipad Brian I think. I've never tried it on mine to see.


Goes off to fire up ye ancient desk top


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Goes off to fire up ye ancient desk top


best way, never use anything else, mind you it has three screens, 5 hard drives, dont think I could fit that in any ipad/tablet sort of device.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

On one screen I am watching the cycling, over the internet.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2013)

Yep it works fine on the desk top.
Would love to do that ride with you Mo, looks great.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yep it works fine on the desk top.
> Would love to do that ride with you Mo, looks great.


Yes, it's gorgeous....never get tired of it. Mind you, the little south road would nearly be better done on a mountain bike it is so rough. Wish they would do it up a bit but maybe it would encourage more speed which it really isn't suitable for. Loads of people camping at the side of the loch fishing when you go round in the mornings at the weekends. Usually got fires going and the bacon on for breakfast.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

I think I am having a rest day today


Mo1959 said:


> Yes, it's gorgeous....never get tired of it. Mind you, the little south road would nearly be better done on a mountain bike it is so rough. Wish they would do it up a bit but maybe it would encourage more speed which it really isn't suitable for. Loads of people camping at the side of the loch fishing when you go round in the mornings at the weekends. Usually got fires going and the bacon on for breakfast.


No wonder it can be a slow ride  climb aside


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think I am having a rest day today


I think I am due at least one too. Wind is picking up now and is forecast for the next couple of days so it will either be days off or maybe just potter round my little 14 mile loop. Haven't been feeling 100% anyway so I should probably ease up for a couple of days.

Over to visit my Dad and Stepmum later so I will get a good feed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I am due at least one too. Wind is picking up now and is forecast for the next couple of days so it will either be days off or maybe just potter round my little 14 mile loop. Haven't been feeling 100% anyway so I should probably ease up for a couple of days.
> 
> Over to visit my Dad and Stepmum later so I will get a good feed!


I popped out to the supermarket for fig biscuits and it its a great day for riding, as I have said before you do get use to it, and since being on the drops more I find it even easier, though its never easy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

Boardman just said 37Km/h isn't quick considering the conditions I think it is, mind you I only achieve about 25Km/h


----------



## Phaeton (29 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Broke 30 miles for the first time today! The cat 4 hills on this route near broke me too!! Still although the pace was pish I'm just pleased to have survived it. Not bad for ride number 6!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/85478549



I did my 1st 30 yesterday but the route was nothing like that, it was relatively flat all the way in comparison.

Alan..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I did my 1st 30 yesterday but the route was nothing like that, it was relatively flat all the way in comparison.
> 
> Alan..


Dont fall into the trap that flat routes are easy, you have to work all the time, with hills you get respite on the downhill sections which helps you for the next, climb, flat rides you don't get this, Well done on your achievement Alan


----------



## ceejayh (29 Sep 2013)

The great thing about cycling is all the new routes you discover - I planned what turned out to be a lovely one this morning - almost 17 miles of country lanes (and a few country smells ). Managed another PB too!! A couple of gentle climbs within a short space certainly tested me but I survived.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85675264

I could think of worse places for a break to take on water and choccy .


----------



## ceejayh (29 Sep 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I did my 1st 30 yesterday but the route was nothing like that, it was relatively flat all the way in comparison.
> 
> Alan..



Fastest speed 57.7mph  - jeez, did you have a rocket strapped to your seatpost? .

I managed just under 30mph the other evening and that was enough to make me nervous !!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Fastest speed 57.7mph  - jeez, did you have a rocket strapped to your seatpost? .
> 
> I managed just under 30mph the other evening and that was enough to make me nervous !!!


It will be strava and using a mobile gps to record the ride I am guessing, my avg max speed is about 30-31, it does get to 34-35 .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

After changing the gearing yesterday, I found the short ride up Baghill hurt a little on the 40x25


----------



## Stonechat (29 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After changing the gearing yesterday, I found the short ride up Baghill hurt a little on the 40x25



Do you have a double chainring?
I spend 90% of the time on my middle one - 38, and the granny ring (28) for hills I struggle with.
Hardly every use the big ring (48)
Did a run today which was not so good
Went on a primarily off road ride with a couple.
Had a clipless moment when someone stopped quickly.

With going round the edge of fields and gravel paths, I didnt like it
Went back my own way but my knees are complaining
It's very slow.
One cycle path was blocked by the fire brigade
They were spraying water over some sort of leakage from tanks.
We had to take a detour
Very slow but here it is
http://www.strava.com/activities/85725948


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Do you have a double chainring?
> I spend 90% of the time on my middle one - 38, and the granny ring (28) for hills I struggle with.
> Hardly every use the big ring (48)


Dont get me started on gearing, there is no such thing as a granny ring, it is a saying that certain riders would have you belive you are not up to there standards, even though my bike is only a 7sp rear, it is a triple, but the range is not that much different to most compact double, mine is usually a little lower but doesn't usually have the higher gearing. I could have dropped to the 30th front, but it wasnt needed, it is a 10%+ hill at points, but not long it hurt because I had only done a mile loop.
My lowest gear as the set up is at the mo is 30x25 =31.56" a compact on on 34x28 = 31.94" so my 30th ring is hardly a granny ring.
Where as my 52x13 is only 105.2" compared with a compact 50x12 of 109.58", but my gears on the rear are closer and not such a big change on the front. I ride a lot on the 52 ring these days, but sometimes because of gear ratios I run on the 40th and if need if climbing a steady climb I will drop onto the 30th nd be in the middle on the rear giving me choices where I might want to go with the gearing if I change up on the front it is only two gears on the rear, some view that a compact double is a better option, but I personally disagree, but it purely my own view point.
But to view the inner ring as a granny ring I think is wrong. I did once ask somebody what they viewed as a granny ring and they said about 22"
which on your 28 would be 34 on the rear providing you are on 700 wheels.
And yes when I started I did use gearing that low.
It was also a bit of a test run to see how the gears work together, as I had a 28/24 opposed to the 25/23 I have at the moment, these being the two lowest gears on the rear.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont get me started on gearing, there is no such thing as a granny ring, it is a saying that certain riders would have you belive you are not up to there standards, even though my bike is only a 7sp rear, it is a triple, but the range is not that much different to most compact double, mine is usually a little lower but doesn't usually have the higher gearing. I could have dropped to the 30th front, but it wasnt needed, it is a 10%+ hill at points, but not long it hurt because I had only done a mile loop.
> My lowest gear as the set up is at the mo is 30x25 =31.56" a compact on on 34x28 = 31.94" so my 30th ring is hardly a granny ring.
> Where as my 52x13 is only 105.2" compared with a compact 50x12 of 109.58", but my gears on the rear are closer and not such a big change on the front. I ride a lot on the 52 ring these days, but sometimes because of gear ratios I run on the 40th and if need if climbing a steady climb I will drop onto the 30th nd be in the middle on the rear giving me choices where I might want to go with the gearing if I change up on the front it is only two gears on the rear, some view that a compact double is a better option, but I personally disagree, but it purely my own view point.
> But to view the inner ring as a granny ring I think is wrong. I did once ask somebody what they viewed as a granny ring and they said about 22"
> ...


Yes I am on 700 wheels. Even years ago when I had a double chainring on a road bike - that's all I remember there was - I had a much bogger than normal difference between the two chainrings


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

@Stonechat I remember had a gitane in the 80's that was a 52x42 front 5sp rear, but I lived in Eccles at the time and was only 17-18, and then in the 90's a triple that must have been much the same as what I currently have ( I believe that might still be in a barn on the Isle of Skye), I believe that was a 6sp rear.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Sep 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> 
> @Phoenix Lincs get tge Garmin Gsc10 the one from Amazon is the one I got for Xmas last year, easy to fit , it will also stop any adverse max speeds as the speed is recorded direct from the rotation of the wheel, I have found that mor often than not though there is a spike in the max cadence, more than 50% of rides, but I would need to check..
> .



Hi
My GSC10 has arrived, but the pictures aren't very clear. Does anybody have a photo of one in situ please? I can't quite work out where to fit it as I've never had one before and don't know which way round to put it. If I put it the way I thought I should, I'd have to take it off to change a battery.
I've worked out what the chainstay is, so that's a good start!
All help, as ever, very welcome - even if, doh! you are so blonde!!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hi
> My GSC10 has arrived, but the pictures aren't very clear. Does anybody have a photo of one in situ please? I can't quite work out where to fit it as I've never had one before and don't know which way round to put it. If I put it the way I thought I should, I'd have to take it off to change a battery.
> I've worked out what the chainstay is, so that's a good start!
> All help, as ever, very welcome - even if, doh! you are so blonde!!!!


The only one I can quickly find is covered i snow, but from what you say you have it right the battery side toward the wheel, cad magnet on the pedal spindle and the speed magnet on a spoke in line with the extension arm.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Sep 2013)

Thank you. I think I've sorted it. Had a cancelled meeting in the morning, so hoping to get out and have a pedal around. I'll feed back to see whether I've done it right


----------



## Phaeton (29 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Fastest speed 57.7mph  - jeez, did you have a rocket strapped to your seatpost? .



?? where are you seeing that?

Alan...


----------



## ceejayh (30 Sep 2013)

Phaeton said:


> ?? where are you seeing that?
> 
> Alan...



Apologies...I quoted your post by mistake. It was RFATaff's Strava route where it says he managed 57.7mph.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2013)

I sometimes get unlikely max speeds from Strava, it must be the phone


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2013)

Wasn't going to do a ride today. Mrs Stonechat was out with the car and got a call from Dad saying he had problems with the electrics
(Both parents in their 90s)
So made the best of it, did a 12.8 mile run with a few stop offs
http://www.strava.com/activities/85956372
Not fast but up to 250 miles for September (did 237 in August)


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Sep 2013)

A bit overcast but warmish on a cheeky 9 miler with an avg 17.4 this afternoon.
Decidedly too warm for my bib longs


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Sep 2013)

Todays little sortie was the first time I've been out in the wet since I got the road bike so it was all a bit of a learning curve.
On the plus side my breathable wind/shower proof jacket did exactly what it said on the tin & the new 3/4 length padded tights were perfect for this time of year.
On the negative side I learnt that the brakes aren't anywhere near as sharp as I thought they might be & my white bike is now more of a muddy brown bike!!  
http://www.strava.com/activities/85979651


----------



## RFATaff (30 Sep 2013)

Ah apologies about the ridiculous speed on my last post - Strava must do some weird algorithms overnight or something because initially it showed the correct max speed of 26 mph... if I'd hit 57.7 I'd need new shorts! The brakes on my crossfire would not have coped with 57!!

I went out today to try and get some good speeds on the flats round here but hit some really nasty winds... I say nasty; when I was looking at the trees before going out it looked like just a gentle breeze but you don't half notice the difference on 2 wheels! Bit gutted actually cos I reckon I'd have managed a 14mph average which although pants by most of the folk on here's standards, I would still have been happy with it..

 http://www.strava.com/activities/85984314

Ah well, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Ah apologies about the ridiculous speed on my last post - Strava must do some weird algorithms overnight or something because initially it showed the correct max speed of 26 mph... if I'd hit 57.7 I'd need new shorts! The brakes on my crossfire would not have coped with 57!!
> 
> I went out today to try and get some good speeds on the flats round here but hit some really nasty winds... I say nasty; when I was looking at the trees before going out it looked like just a gentle breeze but you don't half notice the difference on 2 wheels! Bit gutted actually cos I reckon I'd have managed a 14mph average which although pants by most of the folk on here's standards, I would still have been happy with it..
> 
> ...


 
The wind is most definitely not the cyclists friend & looking at your coastal ride you may see a lot of it there.

You're doing well so don't get too hung up on average speed, just get plenty of miles under your belt & the speed will come with time.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2013)

@RFATaff If it's any consolation, I have just over a year in now of cycling and still detest the wind every bit as much as when I started  There are some on here who say you get used to it and it doesn't bother you as much (@Nigelnaturist ) but I am not one of them. I religiously check the weather forecast and hate when I see it forecast. I would much rather ride in the rain than the wind.

All I can suggest is, if it is a road bike try and get yourself down on the drops for a bit, drop a couple of gears and just do the best you can without over exerting yourself. I try swearing at it as well but it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## RFATaff (30 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments folks.

@Mo1959 it's a hybrid ( Carrera Crossfire) I ride so the drops are not an option I'm afraid; I cant see me ever getting used to wind - its soul destroying! At least hills have summits!!

@Goonerobes I take it miles is the better way to train then rather than trying to build up speed? I don't commute (bikes dont float) so I'm really just looking to get a lot fitter and be better at this cycling game!


----------



## SWSteve (30 Sep 2013)

Did I just read that @Nigelnaturist was watching the cycling? Wowsers trousers

Haven't been out in since thursday, probably best as BB is making a ticking noise. It's in for a service wednesday, so tomorrow night I'll clean it down properly and change the brake pads. Mainly so they can't flog me new pads


----------



## Twotter (30 Sep 2013)

Got home tonight and did my short 5.5 mile ride just to get me over the magic 100 mile mark for September. Another target ticked off my list


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Thanks for the positive comments folks.
> 
> @Mo1959 it's a hybrid ( Carrera Crossfire) I ride so the drops are not an option I'm afraid; I cant see me ever getting used to wind - its soul destroying! At least hills have summits!!
> 
> @Goonerobes I take it miles is the better way to train then rather than trying to build up speed? I don't commute (bikes dont float) so I'm really just looking to get a lot fitter and be better at this cycling game!


 
From my experience spending time in the saddle was the way that I improved. In the past 6 months I've gone from a longest ride of 18 miles to nearly 51 miles & with that my fitness has improved as has my average speed. Don't forget that on shorter rides the starting & stopping process will have a greater effect on your average speed than on say, a 20-25 mile ride.
I note that you are also on a hybrid so the chances are that it'll never be as quick as a road bike so just keep at it & enjoy the journey.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Ah apologies about the ridiculous speed on my last post - Strava must do some weird algorithms overnight or something because initially it showed the correct max speed of 26 mph... if I'd hit 57.7 I'd need new shorts! The brakes on my crossfire would not have coped with 57!!
> 
> I went out today to try and get some good speeds on the flats round here but hit some really nasty winds... I say nasty; when I was looking at the trees before going out it looked like just a gentle breeze but you don't half notice the difference on 2 wheels! Bit gutted actually cos I reckon I'd have managed a 14mph average which although pants by most of the folk on here's standards, I would still have been happy with it..
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the speed, it will come eventually.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2013)

@Nigelnaturist My cree light turned up today so just taken it out for a test ride. To say I am impressed is an understatement, once I have ridden it through a couple of showers and am happy it is waterproof I will definitely be buying another one.

I took it out into the countryside and rode down some very dark roads, didn't feel like I had to slow down once, very very impressed, thanks for the tip

http://www.strava.com/activities/86044367


----------



## stevey (30 Sep 2013)

Had chinese for evening meal (How guilty did i feel ) although my mrs reckon i should be putting on weight..

So just back from this
http://www.strava.com/activities/86050615#


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RFATaff If it's any consolation, I have just over a year in now of cycling and still detest the wind every bit as much as when I started  There are some on here who say you get used to it and it doesn't bother you as much (@Nigelnaturist ) but I am not one of them. I religiously check the weather forecast and hate when I see it forecast. I would much rather ride in the rain than the wind.
> 
> All I can suggest is, if it is a road bike try and get yourself down on the drops for a bit, drop a couple of gears and just do the best you can without over exerting yourself. I try swearing at it as well but it doesn't seem to make much difference.


I do really try to avoid rain. Wind I don't mind so much. I am retired (early) so my perspective on time has changed a little
I do check the weather forecast obsessively though.


----------



## Andy Jeffery (30 Sep 2013)

Just started last week for the first time in 22 years! Managed 2 rides of 12 miles and on Sunday did 16 miles in 65mins. Really enjoyed it and want to have a go at sportive so next year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Did I just read that @Nigelnaturist was watching the cycling? Wowsers trousers
> 
> Haven't been out in since thursday, probably best as BB is making a ticking noise. It's in for a service wednesday, so tomorrow night I'll clean it down properly and change the brake pads. Mainly so they can't flog me new pads


It were a bit boring, don't see what the fuss is all about. Sush about B.B.I need one, but bought an 8sp shifter on ebay instead.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist My cree light turned up today so just taken it out for a test ride. To say I am impressed is an understatement, once I have ridden it through a couple of showers and am happy it is waterproof I will definitely be buying another one.
> 
> I took it out into the countryside and rode down some very dark roads, didn't feel like I had to slow down once, very very impressed, thanks for the tip
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/86044367


Knew you would be, there is also this you can get to spread the light better.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251347465263?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2013)

Andy Jeffery said:


> Just started last week for the first time in 22 years! Managed 2 rides of 12 miles and on Sunday did 16 miles in 65mins. Really enjoyed it and want to have a go at sportive so next year.


Well done Andy, and


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Ah apologies about the ridiculous speed on my last post - Strava must do some weird algorithms overnight or something because initially it showed the correct max speed of 26 mph... if I'd hit 57.7 I'd need new shorts! The brakes on my crossfire would not have coped with 57!!
> 
> I went out today to try and get some good speeds on the flats round here but hit some really nasty winds... I say nasty; when I was looking at the trees before going out it looked like just a gentle breeze but you don't half notice the difference on 2 wheels! Bit gutted actually cos I reckon I'd have managed a 14mph average which although pants by most of the folk on here's standards, I would still have been happy with it..
> 
> ...


It is difficult in the wind, and yes what seems a gentle breeze can be much worse on the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2013)

Well I managed an avg of 16.14 mph for Sept, with 805.49 miles in 2days 1hr 53mins riding. 37,726ft (according to rwgps)


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I managed an avg of 16.14 mph for Sept, with 805.49 miles in 2days 1hr 53mins riding. 37,726ft (according to rwgps)


Well done Nigel. You must tell me your secret as I am getting slower  
Still got a niggling sore throat and not feeling 100%. It is to be another windy day and I am sitting here having a coffee debating whether to have another day or two off or nip out just for a short run before it gets any stronger.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I managed an avg of 16.14 mph for Sept, with 805.49 miles in 2days 1hr 53mins riding. 37,726ft (according to rwgps)


Not sure what rwgps is.
I don't have an average speed for the month. So many rides have stop offs it would not be good. However satisified I am getting faster


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2013)

Andy Jeffery said:


> Just started last week for the first time in 22 years! Managed 2 rides of 12 miles and on Sunday did 16 miles in 65mins. Really enjoyed it and want to have a go at sportive so next year.


Took a while for me to get to 16 miles!
I am not planning any sportives!!!


----------



## RWright (1 Oct 2013)

I have only been getting in rides of about an hour lately, been a little busy with other things like work and house chores.  Have been having to save some of the energy for those but I have gone out to one of the hills (I call it the beast ) that made me get off in the rain and push my Townie up it. It is only about a half mile but some of the grades get up to near 10 percent, which isn't too shabby for the roads around here. I have been climbing it with standard gearing and notice I am making it up much easier these days. It still gets me winded and I do have to sit down to finish it, but I am recovering much faster than before. New goal to accomplish before the end of the year for me is to climb it all the way while standing. 

I miss my highway rides this time of year because of the evening sunlight, it keeps me warmer. It gets a little nippy riding in the shade of the trees on the country roads near dusk, although it hasn't been cold enough yet to get me out of shorts and short sleeve base layer t shirt, yet. I hope it stays that way another month or so but I can feel the cool air moving in. The country roads are just so much cleaner that I don't really have to worry about punctures (knock on wood).

I haven't put on my GP 4000s tires yet but I am getting antsy to try them.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2013)

@RWright If you don't hurry up and try these new tyres, winter will be here  
Well, I just went out a short run myself. A bit breezy and have a little niggly sore throat so just took it easy. I am looking for ways to keep the fun in my cycling without constantly bothering about distance, average speeds, segments, etc. Can't afford a mountain bike at the moment but that is definitely on my to do list if I ever have any spare cash and find a bargain. However this morning I noticed I had gone a couple of miles without changing gear and I decided to see if I could do the whole route in the same gear. Managed it no problem and actually quite enjoyed it. Big ring on the front which is a 50 and if I am looking at the blurb on a 11-28 cassette correctly looks like it would have been 17 on the rear. A reasonably flattish route mind you. Only had to stand up and push a couple of times and didn't really spin out too much either.


----------



## RWright (1 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright If you don't hurry up and try these new tyres, winter will be here
> Well, I just went out a short run myself. A bit breezy and have a little niggly sore throat so just took it easy. I am looking for ways to keep the fun in my cycling without constantly bothering about distance, average speeds, segments, etc. Can't afford a mountain bike at the moment but that is definitely on my to do list if I ever have any spare cash and find a bargain. However this morning I noticed I had gone a couple of miles without changing gear and I decided to see if I could do the whole route in the same gear. Managed it no problem and actually quite enjoyed it. Big ring on the front which is a 50 and if I am looking at the blurb on a 11-28 cassette correctly looks like it would have been 17 on the rear. A reasonably flattish route mind you. Only had to stand up and push a couple of times and didn't really spin out too much either.


I have considered trying to get thru the winter on my old tires. 

I have also thought about doing an entire ride in one gear and I often push higher gears than I normally would and sometimes spin lower than normal, just to mix things up. Most of my routes are pretty varied as far as going from flatish to hills so it would be a good challenge. I got pretty far up the hill I was attacking today on the big front ring but could not shift down either front or back because I was putting so much force on the pedals. There was some serious clicking going on when I had to finally hit the seat though. 
I like mixing things up a little, hope you find a MTB you like for a good price. It is quite a bit different than road riding but care also needs to be taken doing it too. It is a little more tricky than road riding to me.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2013)

Don't know much about tyres. In the old days I got new tyres when they wore out.
I was thinking that maybe thinner tyres on my hybrid might be better, make it easier on the road.
Seems to be a confusing amount of choice. Also need to keep an eye on the brake blocks or whatever they are called these days. I used to slide new blocks in . These all in one blocks with a threaded stud at the back are different to what I knew before. Hope I can tell when they wear out. 
And the bike needs a realy good clean. I am not a type to spend ages polishing etc!
Thursday set to be rainy and some rain tomorrow and Friday - maybe I should do a run this afternoon.
Have some stuff I have to do related to non cycling activities, but some can be done on rainy days!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Knew you would be, there is also this you can get to spread the light better.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251347465263?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> View attachment 30154



I was looking at these last night


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I managed an avg of 16.14 mph for Sept, with 805.49 miles in 2days 1hr 53mins riding. 37,726ft (according to rwgps)



Per mycyclinglog.

1,635.60 miles at average of 15.80mph, 103 hours and 29 minutes of riding. No idea on the elevation, probably about 100 foot. 54 rides in total.

Second longest month for mileage for me.

I blame our lass for the average speed as I rode 92 miles with her at an average of 10mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Don't know much about tyres. In the old days I got new tyres when they wore out.
> I was thinking that maybe thinner tyres on my hybrid might be better, make it easier on the road.
> Seems to be a confusing amount of choice. Also need to keep an eye on the brake blocks or whatever they are called these days. I used to slide new blocks in . These all in one blocks with a threaded stud at the back are different to what I knew before. Hope I can tell when they wear out.
> And the bike needs a realy good clean. I am not a type to spend ages polishing etc!
> ...



Thinner tyres will give you lower resistance and therefore you should be able to go faster. 

You can change the brake blocks to cartridge based very easily, it is that easy I have done it on my hybrid and my road bike

Keeping the bike clean will make the components last longer. At the least you should "mickle" the chain


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Not sure what rwgps is.
> I don't have an average speed for the month. So many rides have stop offs it would not be good. However satisified I am getting faster



ridewithgps - very good site for mapping rides out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Took a while for me to get to 16 miles!
> I am not planning any *sportives*!!!


Neither am I.


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Oct 2013)

Phew!!! Just completed 450 miles for the day month - but then leeds(dropped the Super after seeing them last Wed ) and Nigel come along with their mileages  - the elevation of 38000ft is incredible-1200ft of ascent each day - respect to you both. I'm averaging 14-14.5mph but getting quicker and lots of urban riding so stop/start.
Interested in the gearing discussion that went on a couple of pages back- Nigel seems to be very knowledgeable on this - could I ask a couple of questions directly through PM to you Nigel? One of the reasons for the interest is I ride a Triban 3 and seem to have no problems with getting a low gear to churn up the hills but my son rides a Carrera Gryphon and struggles and I have tried and struggled on some hills - the Gryphon is a 36*26 at its lowest - so 36.4 - I'm wondering is it easy to change the gearing to get a lower set up or is 36.4 about right for bottom gear?
I know from reading your posts Nigel that you regularly change the gearing-what tools are needed, level of knowledge, time etc?


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2013)

A bit in need of a blast so went out for a shortish run up a hill I have not done before. Did no go down the other side as only wanted a short outing to clear the cobwebs
Did 13 miles (+ about a 1/2 as I forgot to start recording on Strava) average 14.6 (as per Cateye). Average speed is coming up. when there aren't too many stops for traffic etc

This route has potential, will do a longer one in the same direction. Judging by the segments local CC must do some time trials here.
Feel much better for having got out

EDIT
Here it is
http://www.strava.com/activities/86193632


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Oct 2013)

Hmmmm - went down to the garage to dig out Lovely Trusty Steed after having spent an age summoning up enthusiasm to go out into the stiff breeze and as I was getting togged up I noticed I was precisely one glove short of a pair!

I guess I must've dropped it in the village at my end of usual ride stopping point which is about 150m short of the house - I use this distance as a cool down walk.

Cue total fraggy-ness on my part!  I was really irritated but off I went with nude hands getting vibrated in an RSI inducing manner.

However, the lost glove scenario overwhelmed me (I couldn't get it out of my head) and in tandem with Mr Wind it demolished my hard won enthusiasm and after a short while I pootled home so only 8.76 miles @ 13.92 mph av' for me. 

Had a ferret around Lovely Village Where I Live and the errant glove was nowhere to be seen so I was straight on the Lappie when I got in only to find that my gloves have been discontinued and replaced by a Newer Model which I have now ordered.

I stayed safe with All Black instead of White/Black which was way to daring for me! 

Stay safe all and have good evenings whatever you are up to.

We will be glued to streaming thingy drinking wine and scoffing cheesy crisps  whilst watching Chelsea hopefully beating the daylights out of Steyr Bucharest!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Phew!!! Just completed 450 miles for the day month - but then leeds(dropped the Super after seeing them last Wed ) and Nigel come along with their mileages  - the elevation of 38000ft is incredible-1200ft of ascent each day - respect to you both. I'm averaging 14-14.5mph but getting quicker and lots of urban riding so stop/start.
> Interested in the gearing discussion that went on a couple of pages back- Nigel seems to be very knowledgeable on this - could I ask a couple of questions directly through PM to you Nigel? One of the reasons for the interest is I ride a Triban 3 and seem to have no problems with getting a low gear to churn up the hills but my son rides a Carrera Gryphon and struggles and I have tried and struggled on some hills - the Gryphon is a 36*26 at its lowest - so 36.4 - I'm wondering is it easy to change the gearing to get a lower set up or is 36.4 about right for bottom gear?
> I know from reading your posts Nigel that you regularly change the gearing-what tools are needed, level of knowledge, time etc?



450 miles in a month is a bloody good effort, I commute to and from work 5 days a week so I get the opportunity to build up the mileage


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmmm - went down to the garage to dig out Lovely Trusty Steed after having spent an age summoning up enthusiasm to go out into the stiff breeze and as I was getting togged up I noticed I was precisely one glove short of a pair!
> 
> I guess I must've dropped it in the village at my end of usual ride stopping point which is about 150m short of the house - I use this distance as a cool down walk.
> 
> ...



You should take up comedy writing, your posts always have me laughing out loud


----------



## fivepence (1 Oct 2013)

First trip of the year which ended in darkness , mostly on new roads which ended up with my usual scenario - LOST 
Picked up a cup whilst lost , eventually found my way back.
All Fun

http://www.strava.com/activities/86257075


----------



## Exile (1 Oct 2013)

Hadn't been on the bike much for two weeks thanks to a combination of a weekend away, a brief illness and an extended period helping family move (Never again ). Got out last Thursday for a 10+ mile ride around the local area, then again yesterday evening for another ride, this time with the OH. GMCC had a ride around the city centre as part of the space for cycling campaign.

The circuit for that, combined with the distance to and from the city centre made up another 10 mile trip, which amazed the OH as he's never done that sort of distance before, so was a PB for him. Was a nice atmosphere on the ride to boot, lots of cyclists and lots of nice bikes (I think the total value of bikes and kit there would match the GDP of a small country!) and the whole evening made a nice change to our normal routine.

Now everything's sorted out, I should be able to get out on the bike as often as I used to, which will be nice, especially with the later dawns, cooler days, onrushing nights and autumnal weather adding a bit of variety to cycling (yeah, I don't mind cycling in the dark, cold or rain. I'm odd, but I never claimed not to be )


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2013)

@Supersuperleeds Well done on completing the Eddy Mercxx challenge with loads of time to spare. Now how about we all send you our GPS to attach to your bike and you can finish ours too! 

Pretty breezy here this morning so did pretty much an out and back course to try and balance it out. Stayed in the same gear for the whole ride again. I think I could get used to this. Just as well I never have any spare cash or I think a single speed might be on my N+1 list


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2013)

Nasty day here - high winds and rain on and off. Thinking about it.........!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> I have only been getting in rides of about an hour lately, been a little busy with other things like work and house chores.  Have been having to save some of the energy for those but I have gone out to one of the hills (I call it the beast ) that made me get off in the rain and push my Townie up it. It is only about a half mile but some of the grades get up to near 10 percent, which isn't too shabby for the roads around here. I have been climbing it with standard gearing and notice I am making it up much easier these days. It still gets me winded and I do have to sit down to finish it, but I am recovering much faster than before. New goal to accomplish before the end of the year for me is to climb it all the way while standing.
> 
> I miss my highway rides this time of year because of the evening sunlight, it keeps me warmer. It gets a little nippy riding in the shade of the trees on the country roads near dusk, although it hasn't been cold enough yet to get me out of shorts and short sleeve base layer t shirt, yet. I hope it stays that way another month or so but I can feel the cool air moving in. The country roads are just so much cleaner that I don't really have to worry about punctures (knock on wood).
> 
> I haven't put on my GP 4000s tires yet but I am getting antsy to try them.


Think I hardly ever stand up. I can do it but I would be expending too much energy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Phew!!! Just completed 450 miles for the day month - but then leeds(dropped the Super after seeing them last Wed ) and Nigel come along with their mileages  - the elevation of 38000ft is incredible-1200ft of ascent each day - respect to you both. I'm averaging 14-14.5mph but getting quicker and lots of urban riding so stop/start.
> Interested in the gearing discussion that went on a couple of pages back- Nigel seems to be very knowledgeable on this - could I ask a couple of questions directly through PM to you Nigel? One of the reasons for the interest is I ride a Triban 3 and seem to have no problems with getting a low gear to churn up the hills but my son rides a Carrera Gryphon and struggles and I have tried and struggled on some hills - the Gryphon is a 36*26 at its lowest - so 36.4 - I'm wondering is it easy to change the gearing to get a lower set up or is 36.4 about right for bottom gear?
> I know from reading your posts Nigel that you regularly change the gearing-what tools are needed, level of knowledge, time etc?


I have had a look at the specs of the bike on Halfords, from what it says the rear mech will only do a 26th rear, as you know the biggest difference between the two is the Grypon is a compact double as opposed to the triple on the Triban, the easiest option is to replace the rear mech with a M.T.B. one anything from an Acera up, (this is what I have fitted, the sora I have only does 26th), this will give you the option of going up to a 32 or 34th rear, something like 13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30, giving you a gear in of 29.81" (not sure the lowest on the triban but presuming its a 26th that would be 30.35"), the ratios arn't to bad so no big jumps between gears.
To replace the cassette you will need a chip whip £5.96 if resevered on the net, and a cassette tool (aldi have a resonable tool kit in at the moment, not the highest quality, but I still use the tools from mine from four years ago), 
You will need a new chain too, as the one you have most probably wont be long enough, but dont hold me to that one.
If you want to know how to make up your own ratios let me know as the cogs from a 9 sp cassette will fit (there only being .02mm difference in width of the cogs, so this would give you greater ratio options).
And as Chris said 450 miles is no mean feat. Well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 450 miles in a month is a bloody good effort, I commute to and from work 5 days a week so I get the opportunity to build up the mileage


But you take the super long way round usually.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Think I hardly ever stand up. I can do it but I would be expending too much energy


I couldn't when I started, but it helps in two immediate ways, in that it uses different muscle groups, giving the others a brief respite, and also can help with other aches caused by being in the same position, I always find a ride where i am am in and out of the saddle less taxing in some ways than one where I am in the saddle almost all the time. It's like anything practise a little at a time, on small climbs like short bridges ect and you will get better, and then be able to tackle longer climbs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Well done on completing the Eddy Mercxx challenge with loads of time to spare. Now how about we all send you our GPS to attach to your bike and you can finish ours too!
> 
> Pretty breezy here this morning so did pretty much an out and back course to try and balance it out. Stayed in the same gear for the whole ride again. I think I could get used to this. Just as well I never have any spare cash or I think a single speed might be on my N+1 list



Thanks, by all means send me your gps units, some may not get returned though 

Horrible weather this morning, very windy and plenty of rain, but at least it was warm. I did cut the commute from 38 miles though to 36, I think living down south has made me soft


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Well I dont think I will get out today, apart from maybe a short test run, my 8sp shifter arrived, problem is I have no money for new cables. I think there is enough cable left on the old ones if I can get a clean cut on them.
I bought them Friday and arived today pretty good service, seem to work ok, but test off the bike is different to on the bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Well done on completing the Eddy Mercxx challenge with loads of time to spare. *Now how about we all send you our GPS to attach to your bike and you can finish ours too! *
> 
> Pretty breezy here this morning so did pretty much an out and back course to try and balance it out. Stayed in the same gear for the whole ride again. I think I could get used to this. Just as well I never have any spare cash or I think a single speed might be on my N+1 list


This will have strava in a twis.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (2 Oct 2013)

I need some motovation. 

Got a thumping headache and my whole body aches from work, think I'm getting a cold too, but I know I need to get on the bike and get some miles in.. Felt the same on Monday and only managed 15 miles before giving up. 

If I don't go out, I'll end up feeling worse and will have lost my fitness like what happened when my bike was off the road for a week and a bit, but I just can't quite muster the enthusiasm to remove my arse from the sofa.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I need some motovation.
> 
> Got a thumping headache and my whole body aches from work, think I'm getting a cold too, but I know I need to get on the bike and get some miles in.. Felt the same on Monday and only managed 15 miles before giving up.
> 
> If I don't go out, I'll end up feeling worse and will have lost my fitness like what happened when my bike was off the road for a week and a bit, but I just can't quite muster the enthusiasm to remove my arse from the sofa.


Seems to be lots of bugs appearing  Hope it doesn't come to anything. Probably better not working too hard if you do go out. Maybe a nice gentle run in a very easy gear and hopefully you will feel better by at least getting some fresh air.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I need some motovation.
> 
> Got a thumping headache and my whole body aches from work, think I'm getting a cold too, but I know I need to get on the bike and get some miles in.. Felt the same on Monday and only managed 15 miles before giving up.
> 
> If I don't go out, I'll end up feeling worse and will have lost my fitness like what happened when my bike was off the road for a week and a bit, but I just can't quite muster the enthusiasm to remove my arse from the sofa.


Just f'ing get out ride a few miles and see how you feel, you dont lose fitness for a few days off, I can take up to two weeks off with out to much detriment to fitness. In fact I usually come back fitter, because my body has had time to repair all the damage that has been imposed on it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I need some motovation.
> 
> Got a thumping headache and my whole body aches from work, think I'm getting a cold too, but I know I need to get on the bike and get some miles in.. Felt the same on Monday and only managed 15 miles before giving up.
> 
> If I don't go out, I'll end up feeling worse and will have lost my fitness like what happened when my bike was off the road for a week and a bit, but I just can't quite muster the enthusiasm to remove my arse from the sofa.



Rule 5 and all that


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I need some motovation.



*Get out and rideeeeeeee. 

Just a 9 miler with a 17.4 avg this afternoon, quite a bit of wind out there!*


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> *Get out and rideeeeeeee.
> 
> Just a 9 miler with a 17.4 avg this afternoon, quite a bit of wind out there!*


Would you look at you speed Brian, well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rule 5 and all that


I remember that one,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Rule 5



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2013)

Another short run today to Chertsey and the shops
http://www.strava.com/activities/86396405
Not fast but had a pannier on


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Another short run today to Chertsey and the shops
> http://www.strava.com/activities/86396405
> Not fast but had a pannier on


Speed is not everything, flip I do some short distances with panniers and slow, but it is about being on you bike, saving the environment where we can, and I am happy with what ever I do, doing it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Would you look at you speed Brian, well done


Cheers Nigel, didn't feel quick with all that wind. I cut the ride short as I went out too soon after lunch and ended up with a bit of stitch.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel, didn't feel quick with all that wind. I cut the ride short as I went out too soon after lunch and ended up with a bit of stitch.


I get a few of them, just ease off a little,.
I might be able to this shifter without new cables, got the front brake back through, and the rear mech cable cut cleaner, just need to find cable ends, now I saw them in a draw sometime in the last six months..


----------



## Tcr4x4 (2 Oct 2013)

Well, I went!
22 miles, 15.4 mph average. Not bad for someone in the first stages of man flu.

Pretty non eventful ride, a route Ive not done much of before, and some brand new roads.

Popped into the LBS on the way back, as my gears were messing around again. They completely re-set them up for free, as it was only two weeks ago they last did it.
Going to book a bike fit, as my left hip has really started giving me jip. I havent changed anything on the bike except the saddle angle slightly, but my hip started before that. Its only £60, and I think I will benefit from it.

Had my first full on clipless moment. Ive avoided it for 3 weeks... 

Rather embarassingly, it was as I pulled up to my front door, unclipped left foot, leant right... Straight over, just as a neighbour was walking past.
Thankfully landed in the grass.. I knew there was a reason I hadn't cut it for so long.. To cushion my eventual fall from grace!

http://www.strava.com/activities/86418087


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2013)

New gloves have arrived - no more nude fingers. Wayward glove from last pair appears to have been lost forever.

Just got back from Evans and whilst there this was being rolled onto the sales floor.  Just in:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/gran-fondo-27-2014-road-bike-ec053294

They also have this reduced:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/altamira-22-di2-2013-road-bike-ec052893

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Well I have the shifters on, 7sp spacers replaced by 8sp, all working, but the new tape is either to long or too short each time I do it.


----------



## RWright (2 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> New gloves have arrived - no more nude fingers. Wayward glove from last pair appears to have been lost forever.
> .


 
For me, lost clothing normally shows up pretty quickly after I buy something to replace them with. .


----------



## RWright (2 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I have the shifters on, 7sp spacers replaced by 8sp, all working, but the new tape is either to long or too short each time I do it.


The tape thing happens to me too. Now I only buy bar tape with no adhesive backing.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont fall into the trap that flat routes are easy, you have to work all the time, with hills you get respite on the downhill sections which helps you for the next, climb, flat rides you don't get this, Well done on your achievement Alan



Yes I think you're right, did my usual 12 mile loop this morning & the speed came back up again, not that I really care what it is but it's good to compare.

Alan...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

All done, just need a test ride, shouldn't have took this long


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> The tape thing happens to me too. Now I only buy bar tape with no adhesive backing.


I have never bought tape with adhesive, its just I am out of practise, I can even do it without tape to finish it off, start from the top and work to the bar ends, opposite to the instructions.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Phaeton said:


> Yes I think you're right, did my usual 12 mile loop this morning & the speed came back up again, not that I really care what it is but it's good to compare.
> 
> Alan...


Likewise, I kept records to see my own personl improvement, one aim was an average of 15mph, this I have achieved, its took a long time, but I can do that over most rides I do.


----------



## fivepence (2 Oct 2013)

Managed to get out and test the elements this evening , in the end the wind and rain won and i bailed.

http://www.strava.com/activities/86478271


----------



## RWright (2 Oct 2013)

fivepence said:


> Managed to get out and test the elements this evening , in the end the wind and rain won and i bailed.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/86478271


 I sometimes bail after 20 miles in perfect weather.  Nice job getting out.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2013)

I have been struggling this last month to get out, it's been too hot, can only cycle before 9am or after 6:30, although I did manage to do my first 100 in a month, pathetic I know compared to some but an achievement for me, although a 3rd of it was in 1 day

Alan...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I have been struggling this last month to get out, it's been too hot, can only cycle before 9am or after 6:30, although I did manage to do my first 100 in a month, pathetic I know compared to some but an achievement for me, although a 3rd of it was in 1 day
> 
> Alan...



Too hot! What are you an Eskimo Inuit?

Seriously, nothing wrong with 100 miles in a month. Decent distance - not everyone has the time or desire to do mega-miles. Keep at it but maybe stop wearing the seal-skins - at least whilst riding!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I have been struggling this last month to get out, it's been too hot, can only cycle before 9am or after 6:30, although I did manage to do my first 100 in a month, pathetic I know compared to some but an achievement for me, although a 3rd of it was in 1 day
> 
> Alan...


It's not pathetic, its dam site more than most of the population does.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Too hot! What are you an Eskimo Inuit?



No I'm 3 weeks into 4.5 weeks sentence in Orlando, believe me it isn't as good as it sounds, it's over 80 degs before 9am with 80% humidity so all riding seems to be in the dark, either set off at 6:30am & ride into the light or set off at 6:30pm & ride into the dark.

Alan...


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Too hot! What are you an Eskimo Inuit?
> 
> Seriously, nothing wrong with 100 miles in a month. Decent distance - not everyone has the time or desire to do mega-miles. Keep at it but maybe stop wearing the seal-skins - at least whilst riding!


Don't know about seal skins, but I think a wet suit might be in order here. Absolutely chucking it down and forecast heavy rain for at least another 24 hours. I know I said I would rather cycle in rain than wind but I don't think I will be braving it tomorrow. It'll be bad enough walking the dog.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know about seal skins, but I think a wet suit might be in order here. Absolutely chucking it down and forecast heavy rain for at least another 24 hours. I know I said I would rather cycle in rain than wind but I don't think I will be braving it tomorrow. It'll be bad enough walking the dog.



Likewise here Mo - easing off a bit as I type but it was a bit Hurricane-esque out there a while back.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Likewise here Mo - easing off a bit as I type but it was a bit Hurricane-esque out there a while back.


Just had a quick half hour with the dog. Waterproof overtrousers and jacket required and a wet dog to towel dry on return. No doubt a repeat in the afternoon. I met a cyclist stopped looking at a map so naturally engaged in conversation  He was doing a mini tour and didn't seem to be fazed by the weather. Made me feel guilty......but not that guilty that I rushed home to get the bike out.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Oct 2013)

Had walk with the dog too. No cycling today
It has only just started raining
Things to do and we're going out this PM

Took me a while to find the rules especialy rule 5


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Had walk with the dog too. No cycling today
> It has only just started raining
> Things to do and we're going out this PM
> 
> Took me a while to find the rules especialy rule 5


I just don't read them then I can plead ignorance!  Anyway, cycling for me is supposed to be fun and swishing through huge, mucky puddles wondering if there is a pothole under them waiting to break my wheels isn't fun. It's actually faired up a bit now but I have physio for my back at 2pm anyway so it will probably just be another dog walk after that. Maybe get out tomorrow if it is a bit better.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I just don't read them then I can plead ignorance!  Anyway, cycling for me is supposed to be fun and swishing through huge, mucky puddles wondering if there is a pothole under them waiting to break my wheels isn't fun. It's actually faired up a bit now but I have physio for my back at 2pm anyway so it will probably just be another dog walk after that. Maybe get out tomorrow if it is a bit better.



I hit a huge pothole yesterday morning, nearly threw me off the bike, luckily I was on the Hybrid and the tyres were to correct pressure, so no damage done.

Still windy here in Leicester, but currently dry. We are supposed to be getting the biblical rain right around the time I will be heading off home, it might be a very short ride if it is.


----------



## Sillyoldman (3 Oct 2013)

Did my first proper ride in the dark last night. Got out onto the dark lanes and I loved it. Don't know why I have never done it before. It was so still and quiet. Did 24 miles and I was surprised my average speed was not much less than the same route in the daylight. Will definitely be doing more night time riding.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2013)

Took the bike out for a quick spin last night, its just catching on a mudguard bolt that is a little long so need to see if I have a shorter one, and a little adjustment needed as it lacks a little dropping on to a few of the higher gears, managed to reuse the cables, which meant I could get the new bar tape.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Evening ride cancelled - sky is a strange yellow-grey hybrid colour and it is streaming down out there so that's that then!

Take it easy everyone.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Evening ride cancelled - sky is a strange yellow-grey hybrid colour and it is streaming down out there so that's that then!
> 
> Take it easy everyone.


Ha, ha....I think we need to emigrate. Rain is back on here and it is nearly dark  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha....I think we need to emigrate. Rain is back on here and it is nearly dark  Hopefully tomorrow.



Yes not so good Mo. Trouble is; though I was born in the ghastly city called London my soul is definitely Cumbrian - so I'm never going anywhere other than the Great Beyond (hopefully way off in the future) and emigration is not an option although I did almost buy a little bolt-hole in the Black Forest way back!

I have just lit a big fire that is all a-crackling and I await the arrival of the ever-lovely Mrs SD and her very expensive new haircut/colour/highlights/bag of very essential hair products/fish & chips + bottle of Red! 

I don't begrudge her her hair-do btw. We are a squillion miles away from hard-up but she had a very poor financial start in life and won't spend - not as in tight won't spend but she just doesn't want anything and it is an effort to get her to spend on herself. Some guys would kill for a wife like that!

I persuaded her this time re hair-thing as I have just treated myself to yet another climbing jacket - a rather lovely lightweight Patagonia Torrentshell which I am going to use on Sunday when my mate and I hoof up Helvellyn by a long and circuitous (took me several goes to type that word - I must be dumbing down with age!) route.

Might get out tomorrow though plus I have a Biggie planned for Saturday although not too big (32 miles) as I don't want heavy legs on Sunday and have my best mate leave me for dead in the hills and then start crowing about it!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Awww..............sounds like you are going to have a lovely evening. Wish Mrs Spokey a happy hair do from me.......I am badly needing to do something with mine. I am always so skint I end up cutting at it myself  I am sure the hairdresser thinks rats have been chewing it when I eventually go!

I am going to make an effort to get out tomorrow rain or not I think. I get a bit antsy when I can't get out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @SpokeyDokey Awww..............sounds like you are going to have a lovely evening. Wish Mrs Spokey a happy hair do from me.......I am badly needing to do something with mine. I am always so skint I end up cutting at it myself  I am sure the hairdresser thinks rats have been chewing it when I eventually go!
> 
> I am going to make an effort to get out tomorrow rain or not I think. I get a bit antsy when I can't get out


Yours ain't the only one, mine is looking like rats tails after this afternoons ride in the rain, tried out the new Jacket from Aldi, and whilst nothing is waterproof, especially with the zip 1/4 down, I was warm enough with the legwarmers also from Aldi, and a some overshoes.
The new shifter is good, works well, better gradations. Avg cad over the 33.5 miles was 87.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yours ain't the only one, *mine is looking like rats tails* after this afternoons ride in the rain, tried out the new Jacket from Aldi, and whilst nothing is waterproof, especially with the zip 1/2 down, I was warm enough with the legwarmers also from Aldi, and a some overshoes.
> The new shifter is good, works well, better gradations. Avg cad over the 33.5 miles was 87.



Wahl Cilippers on Number Two wielded by Mrs SD does the trick for me - mind you Nigel tbh I don't really have the rats tails option anymore as a fair bit of my hair bailed out of life early some while back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2013)

Just furthur to add the new bar tape, also helped with any numbness.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Wahl Cilippers on Number Two wielded by Mrs SD does the trick for me - mind you Nigel tbh I don't really have the rats tails option anymore as a fair bit of my hair bailed out of life early some while back.


I used to have my hair short, for a long time, but decided to have change.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just furthur to add the new bar tape, also helped with any numbness.


Can't be much of your bike original now Nigel 
Shame we can't replace the worn out bits on ourselves!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Evening ride cancelled - sky is a strange yellow-grey hybrid colour and it is streaming down out there so that's that then!
> 
> Take it easy everyone.





Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha....I think we need to emigrate. Rain is back on here and it is nearly dark  Hopefully tomorrow.



I managed to avoid the rain completely coming home from work. Sky was very dark, but 26 miles later there was blue sky  Very very windy though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't be much of your bike original now Nigel
> Shame we can't replace the worn out bits on ourselves!



It's Triggers brush


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't be much of your bike original now Nigel
> Shame we can't replace the worn out bits on ourselves!



I'd start with an upgraded drive-train for me. 

Still waiting for my Fish & Chips but I have just nipped down to Aldi for some of those little chocolate covered marshmallow tea cake things which I had a dire craving for - not sure why cos I can't be pregnant as I was surgically neutered way back on instructions from Mrs SD. 

Just had a text as I type: Fish & Chips is (are?) 10 minutes away - yippeeeeee! Might need to do a few more miles than my planned 32 on Saturday methinks although as ever in life it's all a tricky balancing act.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't be much of your bike original now Nigel
> Shame we can't replace the worn out bits on ourselves!


Left shifter is original, mudguards, forks, brakes (and brake cables), chainset (though I think it is possibly due a new middle ring) and B.B. (though I ran a while on a different one, with a different chainset), the B.B. does need replacing. The front mech, whilst new is the same as the original.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Left shifter is original, mudguards, forks, brakes (and brake cables), chainset (though I think it is possibly due a new middle ring) and B.B. (though I ran a while on a different one, with a different chainset), the B.B. does need replacing. *The front mech, whilst new is the same as the original.*



Don't count then.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'd start with an upgraded drive-train for me.
> 
> Still waiting for my Fish & Chips but I have just nipped down to Aldi for some of *those little chocolate covered marshmallow tea cake things *which I had a dire craving for - not sure why cos I can't be pregnant as I was surgically neutered way back on instructions from Mrs SD.
> 
> Just had a text as I type: Fish & Chips is (are?) 10 minutes away - yippeeeeee! Might need to do a few more miles than my planned 32 on Saturday methinks although as ever in life it's all a tricky balancing act.


That'll be Tunnocks Tea Cakes. I could eat a whole packet of these  Been eating far too much lately myself. Think I have put on a couple of pounds. Must get a grip!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Don't count then.


It is the third one. 
First one the spring broke, the second the chain sort separated a little and caught the cage and bent it, ran about 11 months with that, which is why it was impossible to adjust it correctly.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2013)

Rain still battering off the windows. When is it going to stop?  Did I say I might go out tomorrow, hmmmm, we shall see.


----------



## stevey (3 Oct 2013)

Just back from the usual night time ride with o/h
And i must say " its really warm down here" went out with ss jersey and shorts mind you we have had rain most of the day.

Feel for you guys/gals having the bad weather at the moment think it may hit this part tomorrow
http://www.strava.com/activities/86701138


----------



## RWright (3 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to have my hair short, for a long time, but decided to have change.


I used to just cut my own hair, put the 1/2 inch thing on the clippers and be done. I got tired of having to shave my neck and I wanted some protection from the sun in summer, haven't cut my hair in months, more like going on a year probably. My hair is curly as it gets longer, I rarely comb or brush it. Just stick my head out the window of the truck or ride my bike to "comb" it that way.  It has been nice not having to shave the back of my neck but this cold weather may force me into cutting it off, it takes a while to dry as opposed to short it is dry in seconds.  Still considering going full Forest Gump and then becoming a hippie.


----------



## RWright (3 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Left shifter is original, mudguards, forks, brakes (and brake cables), chainset (though I think it is possibly due a new middle ring) and B.B. (though I ran a while on a different one, with a different chainset), the B.B. does need replacing. The front mech, whilst new is the same as the original.


 In the found a deal thread I saw some great prices on 105 and Ultegra shifters. 5700 and 6700, very tempting to me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2013)

Rainstorm from hell going on out there at the moment - huge drops and lots and lots of them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> In the found a deal thread I saw some great prices on 105 and Ultegra shifters. 5700 and 6700, very tempting to me.


However cheap they are would entail a full upgrade. to costly.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Rainstorm from hell going on out there at the moment - huge drops and lots and lots of them.


You sure get it bad there  

Very grey, murky and drizzly here with lots of standing water but I made it out for a while. Just under 30 miles so I feel a bit better having got out. http://app.strava.com/activities/86790216

Just finishing brekkie and going to get the woof out for a quick walk now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You sure get it bad there
> 
> Very grey, murky and drizzly here with lots of standing water but I made it out for a while. Just under 30 miles so I feel a bit better having got out. http://app.strava.com/activities/86790216
> 
> Just finishing brekkie and going to get the woof out for a quick walk now.



Yes we do! Our house is in the lee of the Southern Fells and the South Westerlies come in straight over the Irish Sea hit the mountains and then the whole sodden mess lands on us! 'Tis very green here though!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2013)

Hoping for a run today, very grey but overnight rain and no rainng now


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2013)

Moonsoon conditions now - lane up to the house is flooded.

Even my SKS S Blade is having none of it!

View from my Brekky Room:







Patio!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Moonsoon conditions now - lane up to the house is flooded.
> 
> Even my SKS S Blade is having none of it!
> 
> ...


Yep......looks well closed in. On for the day by the looks of it. I find these kind of days pretty depressing. Amazing how a blink of sun lifts your spirits.......and your motivation to cycle/walk etc. That will be a nice view on a good day though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2013)

You need to get down to Leicester, views aren't as nice, but the sun is out.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to get down to Leicester, views aren't as nice, but the sun is out.


Ha, ha......you keep your sun. I could never be a townie


----------



## puffinbilly (4 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have had a look at the specs of the bike on Halfords, from what it says the rear mech will only do a 26th rear, as you know the biggest difference between the two is the Grypon is a compact double as opposed to the triple on the Triban, the easiest option is to replace the rear mech with a M.T.B. one anything from an Acera up, (this is what I have fitted, the sora I have only does 26th), this will give you the option of going up to a 32 or 34th rear, something like 13-15-17-19-21-23-26-30, giving you a gear in of 29.81" (not sure the lowest on the triban but presuming its a 26th that would be 30.35"), the ratios arn't to bad so no big jumps between gears.
> To replace the cassette you will need a chip whip £5.96 if resevered on the net, and a cassette tool (aldi have a resonable tool kit in at the moment, not the highest quality, but I still use the tools from mine from four years ago),
> You will need a new chain too, as the one you have most probably wont be long enough, but dont hold me to that one.
> If you want to know how to make up your own ratios let me know as the cogs from a 9 sp cassette will fit (there only being .02mm difference in width of the cogs, so this would give you greater ratio options).
> And as Chris said 450 miles is no mean feat. Well done.



Thanks for all the help and advice Nigel - I was a little puzzled that I was struggling to climb when I tried his bike - I'd only had a couple of tries where he was struggling uphill and got off so I would jump off and ride his and show him how to do it. Then found it really difficult and handed it back at the top of the climb (I'm generous like that). Quite puzzled I borrowed it on Tuesday for a longer run -seemed to be even worse than I remembered it and that was on the flat - trying to check in heavy traffic if anything was wrong - gear was ok etc etc...Then onto a cyclepath that I'd previously crossed with this bike at 20-22mph - struggling to get 12-13mph - jumped off.....the wheel was sticking to the frame big time...DOH....it was like riding with anchors on. Cursing myself for not checking the obvious before.
Continued into town to local Halfords - as soon as I jumped off and dragged the back wheel stuck against the frame into the shop their mechanic was laughing - quick way to get fit being one of the comments. One wheel truing later rode away on a bike that was quick and able to climb hills with ease again - bike was like a different machine. Pleased with the service Halfords offered - quick hour in and out - noticed they've even pumped both tyres up (nice touch) then.....noticed the front wheel's quick release move....it hadn't been tightened. 
Intend to be out this w/e so see if that's fixed the problem for son with climbing - if it has I'll then fit one of those giant tractor tyres on a rope to the back of his bike just to see if he notices . If he needs the gearing changed I will take your advice - however riding hills in that condition the hills should now be a breeze without the resistance training

One footnote - looking for cheap rear light - Smart r1 or Blackburn Mars?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Moonsoon conditions now - lane up to the house is flooded.
> 
> Even my SKS S Blade is having none of it!
> 
> ...


I was out in that, twice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> One footnote - looking for cheap rear light - Smart r1 or Blackburn Mars?



I have the Smart Lunar R2 rear light, great little light, not sure about the two you mention though.


----------



## GreigM (4 Oct 2013)

Done my first 20 mile run (21.1 to be precise) felt pretty good and think I could do a bit more which is surprising considering 2 months ago 4 miles would leave me out of breath and legs of jelly


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2013)

@GreigM Well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Thanks for all the help and advice Nigel - I was a little puzzled that I was struggling to climb when I tried his bike - I'd only had a couple of tries where he was struggling uphill and got off so I would jump off and ride his and show him how to do it. Then found it really difficult and handed it back at the top of the climb (I'm generous like that). Quite puzzled I borrowed it on Tuesday for a longer run -seemed to be even worse than I remembered it and that was on the flat - trying to check in heavy traffic if anything was wrong - gear was ok etc etc...Then onto a cyclepath that I'd previously crossed with this bike at 20-22mph - struggling to get 12-13mph - jumped off.....the wheel was sticking to the frame big time...DOH....it was like riding with anchors on. Cursing myself for not checking the obvious before.
> Continued into town to local Halfords - as soon as I jumped off and dragged the back wheel stuck against the frame into the shop their mechanic was laughing - quick way to get fit being one of the comments. One wheel truing later rode away on a bike that was quick and able to climb hills with ease again - bike was like a different machine. Pleased with the service Halfords offered - quick hour in and out - noticed they've even pumped both tyres up (nice touch) then.....noticed the front wheel's quick release move....it hadn't been tightened.
> Intend to be out this w/e so see if that's fixed the problem for son with climbing - if it has I'll then fit one of those giant tractor tyres on a rope to the back of his bike just to see if he notices . If he needs the gearing changed I will take your advice - however riding hills in that condition the hills should now be a breeze without the resistance training
> 
> One footnote - looking for cheap rear light - Smart r1 or Blackburn Mars?


Generally if you just loosen the wheel whilst it on the ground it should seat itself properly, then retighten, just spin the wheel to be sure, I had an occasion recently where the front became dislodged and rubbing, but as I was only a mile from home I did it then.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was out in that, twice.



You're fibbing Nigel. I've only seen myself and Mrs SD on the patio today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> You're fibbing Nigel. I've only seen myself and Mrs SD on the patio today.


I have an invisibility bike cape.  it's a bit dangerous on the road mind, but has it's uses.


----------



## stevey (4 Oct 2013)

Ok peeps got the week off work from today o/h wants to go and look at bikes  we are planning on getting on a train to go somewhere for the day if there is a bike shop.... Bonus. 

Question is can anyone point me in the right direction for a day out to look at bikes.... or recommended bikes shops.

Thanks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Ok peeps got the week off work from today o/h wants to go and look at bikes  we are planning on getting on a train to go somewhere for the day if there is a bike shop.... Bonus.
> 
> Question is can anyone point me in the right direction for a day out to look at bikes.... or recommended bikes shops.
> 
> Thanks



What about Birmingham? You have a Specialized Concept Store there http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/birmingham-store

Isn't there a Decathlon store in Birmingham as well? Plus you are bound to have some of the bigger chains there.


----------



## stevey (4 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What about Birmingham? You have a Specialized Concept Store there http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/birmingham-store
> 
> Isn't there a Decathlon store in Birmingham as well? Plus you are bound to have some of the bigger chains there.



You are correct Supersuperleeds problem being wanna go out of birmingham especially on a week off.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2013)

Went out this afternoon to WGP this afternoon with intention of visiting my parents afterward. Conditions were good apart from a lot ofdebris on road - chestnut/conker cases and leaves.
Did my loop and apparently was signalling left on a normal part of my route and did not make it.
(Turn is not sharp or difficult in any way)
Apparently hit my head and woke up in an ambulance.
Have the all clear - take it easy for 48 hours.
Bike was in the ambulance and got locked up at the hosp.
Chain is off tomorrow need to see if rear mech is working.

I am ok apart from some bruises, and sore hands.
Ride can be seen here, with the ambulance ride cropped off
http://www.strava.com/activities/86869961

Bike is home, came home in the back of the car. Will look at it tomorrow bruises permitting


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat Really sorry to hear about your off. Take it easy. You can't take any chances with head injuries. Forget about the bike for a few days at least and make sure you are well before turning your attention to the bike.


----------



## RWright (4 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat I hope you heal up quickly and without a lot of pain.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Went out this afternoon to WGP this afternoon with intention of visiting my parents afterward. Conditions were good apart from a lot ofdebris on road - chestnut/conker cases and leaves.
> Did my loop and apparently was signalling left on a normal part of my route and did not make it.
> (Turn is not sharp or difficult in any way)
> Apparently hit my head and woke up in an ambulance.
> ...



Crikey that sounds bad - get mended soon!


----------



## stevey (5 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat Get well soon and forget about the bike for a while


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Went out this afternoon to WGP this afternoon with intention of visiting my parents afterward. Conditions were good apart from a lot ofdebris on road - chestnut/conker cases and leaves.
> Did my loop and apparently was signalling left on a normal part of my route and did not make it.
> (Turn is not sharp or difficult in any way)
> Apparently hit my head and woke up in an ambulance.
> ...


Ooh no. So sorry to hear about your accident. Sounds awful. Sending healing vibes your way x


----------



## Stonechat (5 Oct 2013)

Got the bike out of the car this morning after walking the dog.
Put the chain back on and the front wheel back on (had to remove to get it in the car). Everything seems fine
I will do a run in a couple of days, need to 'get back on the horse' as it were.
Still don't know what happened really


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Oct 2013)

Glad you are ok @Stonechat Just take it easy for a bit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat glad to hear your ok.


----------



## Biggler (5 Oct 2013)

It's good to see you're alright @Stonechat.

I've not done a lot of cycling this week, but still on course to do my 20miles/week goal. 

I was stupid enough to go out in the torrential rain last Thursday, within 400m of my house I went through a puddle which covered my ankles. So I had a nice squelchy ride. I figured I could only get wet once so carried on:http://www.strava.com/activities/86673995 .

And this is this mornings ride http://www.strava.com/activities/86974384.

I just looked up my total mileage for the year... 499.3miles. I'm going to have to go out and smash that 500mile barrier tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2013)

Biggler said:


> It's good to see you're alright @Stonechat.
> 
> I've not done a lot of cycling this week, but still on course to do my 20miles/week goal.
> 
> ...


Just go do it now.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Oct 2013)

_Progress on the Garmin front;_
Very excitedly opening my Garmin edge 200 this afternoon, it's plugged in and charging.

Our tenth wedding anniversary today  
so won't be going out on the bike (best not), but we are going out to celebrate this evening (very rare for us to go out on the town).
Careful out there gang.


----------



## geekinaseat (5 Oct 2013)

Newbie progress:

Continued beating my goal of doing more miles than the previous month by a bit too much last month, nearly doubling it (117 miles in Aug, 208 in Sept) which is going to make October interesting!

Also completed my first (proper) metric half century, woop! I was really struggling for energy on my way around, I need to remember to take more food with me next time or at least eat well before going out. Celebrated with nice lunch at Greenwhich market 

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/253208465/1383557

So with that I already have 55 miles banked for Oct and I'm about to go out on a 20 miler, that'll be 75 miles by the end of the 5th. Not too shabby (for me)!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> _Progress on the Garmin front;_
> Very excitedly opening my Garmin edge 200 this afternoon, it's plugged in and charging.
> 
> Our tenth wedding anniversary today
> ...


Congrats on your wedding anniversary. Hope you have a lovely evening.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2013)

Hope you are okay @Stonechat 

Sympathies to @BrianEvesham as well 

Saw @Mo1959 ride and it motivated me to get out http://www.strava.com/activities/87038732


----------



## Biker Joe (5 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat
Wow! That was nasty.
I'm so pleased you got through it OK.


----------



## stevey (5 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> _Progress on the Garmin front;_
> Very excitedly opening my Garmin edge 200 this afternoon, it's plugged in and charging.
> 
> Our tenth wedding anniversary today
> ...



Congrats on the anniversary @BrianEvesham enjoy your night out


----------



## stevey (5 Oct 2013)

Bit of a chilly ride this one should have put on arm warmers....

http://www.strava.com/activities/87036852

One thing i am realizing at the moment is 

1 Love my bike which i purchased in june
2 Didn't spend too much on said bike in case i didn't get on with road bikes
3 I was wrong (very wrong)
4 I want a faster,better specced bike.....


----------



## Biker Joe (5 Oct 2013)

I'm making progress.
6 weeks ago I got back on the bike after one and a half years off due to illness.
Today I done my first 30 mile trip.
It went very well and I am very pleased about the progress I've made.
I done the 30 miles in 2 hrs 12 mins at an average speed of 13.6 mph.
The course was very undulating with very few flat sections.Climbs of between 6% and 12 % and one climb of 26% ( It was great going down it on the way out and I was thinking, " Oh no, I've got to come up this b**ger on the way back.". But I managed it with no problem.
I passed a couple of horse riders plodding up it and one called out, " You should get one of these". I called back, between gasps," My horse is faster than yours". "You're right there", she answered.
So. Feeling good. A recovery ride tomorrow.


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Oct 2013)

Some good rides gone on today so well done to all. 

Congratulations @BrianEvesham, have a good evening. 

GWS @Stonechat, I hope you & bike are ok.

I'm just back from completing my 1st sportive, the Wiggle New Forest 100, although we only did the short 40 mile coarse as we booked months ago before I was doing 40 miles on a regular basis!

I must say it was a very enjoyable day out with a couple of mates & the whole event was well organised, well marshalled & is something I will definitely do again in another part of the country.

http://www.strava.com/activities/87044109


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Some good rides gone on today so well done to all.
> 
> Congratulations @BrianEvesham, have a good evening.
> 
> ...



Good ride


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Bit of a chilly ride this one should have put on arm warmers....
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/87036852
> 
> ...


Ooooo dear.........N+1 isn't too far away by the sounds of it  Of course it makes perfect sense and you can use the Raleigh as your winter/mucky weather bike.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Oct 2013)

I pushed myself a bit further today to my longest ride so far, did 20 miles out & 20 miles back there was a bit left in the tank, but not a great deal.

Alan...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2013)

@BrianEvesham congrats lets get this perspective,
1 on getting the Garmin and 2 the anniversary 
And good rides everyone.
Since upgrading the bike to 8sp, I have been able to utilise the 23th and 25th rear on the 52 ring, this has helped with increasing my cadence, as my avg gear is about a 52x21 on the 7sp it meant I really couldn't use anything below, 23th but know I can if needed go down to the 23 and 25, which means not so much changing on the front and therefore a more consistent cadence as the gearing is quite close. For reference my avg gear on the 40ring is 40x16 (not that I have a 16 but it would be the closest)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Oct 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I pushed myself a bit further today to my longest ride so far, did 20 miles out & 20 miles back there was a bit left in the tank, but not a great deal.
> 
> Alan...


Nice one Alan.


----------



## DaveyM (5 Oct 2013)

I have, in a desperate bid to improve my overall fitness started jogging. Time for me is the big enemy over the winter.
My plan is to go jogging a couple of times each week and get out on the bike when time allows.
I have to be honest and say at this early stage I don't like jogging at all but aim to stick with it until next spring and then hopefully I'll be leaner and meaner 

still managed to sneak in nearly 30 miles today 

You guy are still throwing in some great results, keep up the good work


----------



## stevey (5 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooo dear.........N+1 isn't too far away by the sounds of it  Of course it makes perfect sense and you can use the Raleigh as your winter/mucky weather bike.



Just got to persuade the o/h ....


----------



## Stonechat (5 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BrianEvesham congrats lets get this perspective,
> 1 on getting the Garmin and 2 the anniversary
> And good rides everyone.
> Since upgrading the bike to 8sp, I have been able to utilise the 23th and 25th rear on the 52 ring, this has helped with increasing my cadence, as my avg gear is about a 52x21 on the 7sp it meant I really couldn't use anything below, 23th but know I can if needed go down to the 23 and 25, which means not so much changing on the front and therefore a more consistent cadence as the gearing is quite close. For reference my avg gear on the 40ring is 40x16 (not that I have a 16 but it would be the closest)


Yes I am similar my average is 38 x 15. I don't use the 48 ring much but the nearest would be 48 x 17 or 20.
Think more bruises are coming out now, see how it goes.


----------



## ceejayh (5 Oct 2013)

My latest jaunt this afternoon gaining 3 PBs...well happy with that:

http://www.strava.com/activities/87016712

Wore my Aldi compression top under my bibs and shirt for the first time...felt really comfy and didn't feel any cold or wind at all.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2013)

Woke up with a bit of a sore throat again. Wish this would get lost! Trees are waving around a bit so it is windy  Do I or don't I? Maybe a gentle potter just for some fresh air.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Do it Mo.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Do it Mo.


Did it Brian 

Not very far but at least I got out. Wind was a bit blustery but nice and mild. Just a long sleeve jersey and pushed the sleeves up I got that warm.
http://app.strava.com/activities/87199738


----------



## Biggler (6 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Do I or don't I?



I"m currently at that point, but I am sat in my cycling 'gear' (old tracksuit bottoms and long sleeve football top) so I'm sure i'll be heading out soon. Trees are motionless, sun is out and sky is clear. If i didn't make it out today it would be unforgivable!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2013)

Biggler said:


> I"m currently at that point, but I am sat in my cycling 'gear' (old tracksuit bottoms and long sleeve football top) so I'm sure i'll be heading out soon. Trees are motionless, sun is out and sky is clear. If i didn't make it out today it would be unforgivable!


Yep.....as Brian said to me.....do it  You just know you will feel great once you have been out.


----------



## Biggler (6 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You just know you will feel great once you have been out.



As mentioned yesterday I'm at 499.3miles for the year (and since i started cycling) so at the very least I'll do a few circles on my drive.


----------



## Twotter (6 Oct 2013)

First time out in a week and it certainly felt like it this morning. Still, managed to bimble along 12.4 miles of Fenland's quiet country roads in 52 mins... a little achey but felling good


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous day here in the Vale of Evesham, near perfect cycling weather for me.
Did the 13.48 mile loop with an avg 17.6 with a few scalps along the way (very, very rare for me!)

Now I also used the Garmin for the first time today and I'm just attempting to load that up! I may be a while


----------



## johnboyturbo (6 Oct 2013)

Getting there now gone from this 






And done this today great ride


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Right I'm sure there is a way round this, I just can't find it.
I'm on IPad 2 (I think).


----------



## Biggler (6 Oct 2013)

Did more than a couple laps of my drive this morning, but I felt terrible. I cant believe I got a PR on my nemesis; Blakeston Lane Climb. http://www.strava.com/activities/87221797

I think I saw my first occurrence of idiotic Strava racers, taking a roundabout the wrong direction. I just shook my head and plodded along.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

@BrianEvesham didn't you say you have a laptop or something just use that. Modern technology for you


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Cheers Nigel, I'm on the desk top which seems to be working. New account at Garmin, just trying to figure out how to send it across to Strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel, I'm on the desk top which seems to be working. New account at Garmin, just trying to figure out how to send it across to Strava.


log in to strava, and upload file (upper right of stava window), it should search for device and go from there


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

If elevation is an issue export the tcx from garmin and manually upload the tcx file (you can do this for the fit files tooe)
Also make a back up of your rides by copying them to a folder on your hard drive, it's also an idea to copy these to another device c.d. ect) this way you always have your original data.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> log in to strava, and upload file (upper right of stava window), it should search for device and go from there


Tried that, it can't find the device ?????


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Tried that, it can't find the device ?????


Run the software on the disc that came with the unit, if you havent already


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

or this
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=3607


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Finally.
http://www.strava.com/activities/87231518


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Run the software on the disc that came with the unit, if you havent already


Sorted thanks Nigel, I just unplugged it and plugged it back in !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sorted thanks Nigel, I just unplugged it and plugged it back in !


I have times like that, sometimes think it gone totally U.S., glad it's all working.


----------



## Biggler (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sorted thanks Nigel, I just unplugged it and plugged it back in !



I've recently bought a Garmin too, I love it. Just for being able to see the current time easily without having to fish around in my pocket for my phone :P


----------



## stevey (6 Oct 2013)

Just a gentle warm up with the o/h

http://www.strava.com/activities/87233084

May i add lovely weather lets hope it continues for the rest of the week.....No work....


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Biggler It is an early Christmas present from OH.
Just looking at some of the segments I didn't know about, pleased with my positioning on this one;
http://www.strava.com/activities/87231518#1805232471
(Would love to know my position in age groups but to tight to go premium.)


Now I know it's there I want to go out again and climb the leader board!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Biggler It is an early Christmas present from OH.
> Just looking at some of the segments I didn't know about, pleased with my positioning on this one;
> http://www.strava.com/activities/87231518#1805232471
> 
> Now I know it's there I want to go out again and climb the leader board!


Oh, oh......Strava addiction and it's just your first day


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, oh......Strava addiction and it's just your first day


Yes Mo, guilty as charged.
One of the riders about twenty places above me is a big cycling figure in this area who helped give me the confidence to ride my first sportive this year. I just have to get in front of him


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes Mo, guilty as charged.
> One of the riders about twenty places above me is a big cycling figure in this area who helped give me the confidence to ride my first sportive this year. I just have to get in front of him


Good luck with that! There are several females around here that are club riders/racers and even giving myself a heart attack trying, I'm afraid I will never be as fast. Good fun seeing how close you can get though.


----------



## Andy Jeffery (6 Oct 2013)

One hour 20 mins 20 miles


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Good fun seeing how close you can get though.


Watch this space @Mo1959


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Biggler It is an early Christmas present from OH.
> Just looking at some of the segments I didn't know about, pleased with my positioning on this one;
> http://www.strava.com/activities/87231518#1805232471
> (Would love to know my position in age groups but to tight to go premium.)
> ...



Welcome to the dark side, wait until you have discovered the challenges, then there is no hope for you.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2013)

Biggler said:


> I've recently bought a Garmin too, I love it. Just for being able to see the current time easily without having to fish around in my pocket for my phone :P


OH my Cateye computer can tell me that if I can be bothered to press the button a few times


----------



## Ciar (6 Oct 2013)

Currently sitting at home while on gardening/redundancy leave as my company is trying to move me internally, so no commuting, also been working on the house, did a nice ride on the MTB and about to head out into Epping missing my riding at the moment!!!


----------



## ceejayh (6 Oct 2013)

I'd love to get a garmin (or similar) with a proper route planner because I like to try new routes and at the moment I'm using Mapometer on the laptop just to get distances then trying to remember the route while out on the bike!! More than once yesterday I had to stop and check my phone to remind me where I was and which way to turn.
Finances won't allow at the moment...maybe I should write a letter to Santa .


----------



## Nomadski (6 Oct 2013)

Went out for the first time since late August when my knee started giving me jip, was given a knee strap and went out on a pootle to Kingston and back with @themosquitoking & partner. Didn't feel any twitches but will have to go easy and monitor it. Felt great to be back on the bike even if it was just leg spinning really. Awesome weather for it too. Really enjoyable little ride.

http://app.strava.com/activities/87314168


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> I'd love to get a garmin (or similar)
> Finances won't allow at the moment...maybe I should write a letter to Santa .




It worked for me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Oct 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out for the first time since late August when my knee started giving me jip, was given a knee strap and went out on a pootle to Kingston and back with @themosquitoking & partner. Didn't feel any twitches but will have to go easy and monitor it. Felt great to be back on the bike even if it was just leg spinning really. Awesome weather for it too. Really enjoyable little ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/87314168



Good to see you back!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

@Nomadski Ditto, nice to see you back mate.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Oct 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out for the first time since late August when my knee started giving me jip, was given a knee strap and went out on a pootle to Kingston and back with @themosquitoking & partner. Didn't feel any twitches but will have to go easy and monitor it. Felt great to be back on the bike even if it was just leg spinning really. Awesome weather for it too. Really enjoyable little ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/87314168


Welcome back xx


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Oct 2013)

I just thought I would drop a quick line, I passed 10,000 miles since I started in June 2012, not as many as Chris mind.
This was the ride that saw me through that distance. http://app.strava.com/activities/87040934.
So keep at it guys n' girls.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2013)

Usual Sunday away visiting the folks and come back to read of everyone's brilliant rides 

Too many to mention everyone but welcome back Damon. Well done on getting back into riding again. Take it easy for a while. Nigel, great ride. I had my suspicions you were going to enter the challenge and put in an epic ride.


----------



## RWright (7 Oct 2013)

I went out this evening to check out this place my friends and I used to go to camp out when we were kids. It is an old iron furnace that was used during the US Civil War. We never thought much about it except it was a pretty cool pile of rocks down by the river. We camped out and partied there several times back in the day. It was remote and we could make all the noise we wanted and not bother anyone. Now it is some sort of historical preservation site they say they are going to restore and build a paved greenway out to it. We shall see. It was a pretty nice trail to ride a mountain bike out too and kill a little time. I do think a green way would be nice out there but who knows when that will be.

I got a late start and it got dark quickly but I did get a photo of it, not a good one though. It wasn't a bad way to spend an hour or so on a nice evening. The gravel road going back to the trail was gated and said authorized personnel only but since I was on a mountain bike and not in an SUV and since I wasn't sure if I was authorized or not I bypassed the gate. It isn't like I have a lot of use for some old rocks anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 thanks Mo, to be honest it was pretty much flat, but a nice ride, it did stretch my endurance time wise, though I called in on my friend at about 40 miles, which helped with the anxiety (we both go to the same photo group, and he knows me well), it was only then I decided to put another 20 miles on the clock, problem was it was starting to get late, and I had no front light, and whilst I did get the avg back upto 16mph at one point the final little climb proved to much to keep it there.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 thanks Mo, to be honest it was pretty much flat, but I nice ride, it stretch my endurance time wise, though I called in on my friend at about 40 miles, which helped with the anxiety (we both go to the same photo group, and he knows me well), it was only then I decided to put another 20 miles on the clock, problem was it was starting to get late, and I had no front light, and whilst I did get the avg back upto 16mph at one point the final little climb proved to much to keep it there.


I'd like to say I did a long ride today too but afraid not  Just another 25 miles on a grey, drizzly, breezy day. Felt far enough to be honest. Back with a filthy bike. I like to get back a bit earlier on the Monday morning anyway as the pooch just sits around Sunday afternoon/evening over at my Dads so she is always desperate for her walk the next morning, so back out into the rain I suppose.


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Oct 2013)

Just the nine miles this morning, I confess to going out with the soul intention of getting a better score on that Honey long stretch segment.

http://app.strava.com/activities/87505190

I think I was 225 yesterday. Up to 72nd now 

Thing is, I've just noticed the reverse is an even better segment, hmmmmm.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just the nine miles this morning, I confess to going out with the soul intention of getting a better score on that Honey long stretch segment.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/87505190
> 
> ...


Better get yourself back out there and try that one then.


----------



## puffinbilly (7 Oct 2013)

Couple of decent rides at the w/e - a 50 mile on Saturday @ 13.7mph then an 18 mile yesterday @13.8mph - nothing if not consistent.
The hills seem to be getting easier - think they shrunk in last weeks rain.

Trying to do more climbing - need to catch up with @Mo1959 just lagging behind by a couple of hundred thousand. 
Need a little advice - trying to improve my technique climbing but always seem to try to push further back on seat during climbing - do I need to raise seat push to further back etc - any advice would be useful.


----------



## bororider (7 Oct 2013)

@Nigelnaturist some impressive rides of late and well done on 10,000 miles and your 100k.

Done 41.5 miles Saturday, my longest ride yet. Hadn't planned on going that far and was woefully under prepared. Hadn't eaten before I went (about 7am) and didn't take enough water. About 5 miles from home I could quite easily have got off and walked but got home in the end. I was starving and my legs had gone.
Lesson learnt there

Been out for a shorter 16 miles today while i had a free day from work and got my first outright KOM, after previously being joint 1st. Knocked 2 seconds off my time 
http://app.strava.com/activities/87518396

Well happy now and Saturdays ride is but a distant memory

Keep up the good work everyone. I am trying to ride as much as I can on the good weather days

630 miles done now since I started at the end of June and 3 stone in weight lost. Most of all though i am enjoying it immensely when I go out


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2013)

@BrianEvesham what Mo said.
@puffinbilly @Mo1959 might give you better tips than me, The hills didn't shrink you got fitter. 
@bororider Thanks heres another one 7,000 miles for the year, also a five mile segment @ 18.8mph with a slight positive incline, and also along the same round a little longer though 6.7miles @ 18.6mph.
Well done on your rides, never go out if your ride is more than 20-30 miles without eating, fluid, well I always take 1litre in two bottles, I usually come back with between 250ml and 500ml, and well done on your KOM


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2013)

bororider said:


> @Nigelnaturist some impressive rides of late and well done on 10,000 miles and your 100k.
> 
> Done 41.5 miles Saturday, my longest ride yet. Hadn't planned on going that far and was woefully under prepared. Hadn't eaten before I went (about 7am) and didn't take enough water. About 5 miles from home I could quite easily have got off and walked but got home in the end. I was starving and my legs had gone.
> Lesson learnt there
> ...


YEs I agree with @Nigelnaturist , it sound like you got the bonk. 
I remember in the old days (I would be in the 30s or 40s) trying to fill my water bottles. Do prepare. 

I have to go out on Weds even though my ribs are still hurting. I will probably do a short run today or tomorrow to see how I feel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat just take it easy, your body will tell you what you need to know, though I am sure you know this.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2013)

It's wet out there - horrible grey-murky-drizzly-drippy wet - in no way conducive to cycling.

I did manage 6 hours in the mountains yesterday - was nice weather up to about 1500' and then was FOUL all the way up to just over 3000'. Not sure what it was like after that as our Cumbrian mountains don't go any higher. Got precisely zero views from a soaking, windswept Helvellyn summit but an enjoyable day.

Got my fitness quota in though so all is not lost in the eternal war with Old Father Time.


----------



## StargazeramI (7 Oct 2013)

Hi everyone, thought I would contribut as I too am a very new newbie.....just bought a specialised Ariel Disk throught the bike to work scheme, only had it for two weeks and have only had two rides to date, first one was about 6 miles along a fast road which I found a bit daunting (not been on a bike since my kids were little and they are both in their late 30's now) 2nd ride was along a cycle path following the old rail line between Blaenavon & Newport....lovely, peacful traffic free riding. Only did just over 10 miles on saturday and had legs like lead on sunday. Will have some time tonight on the turbo trainer just to keep my legs moving, but am inspired to do more by everyones posts, as | also need to loose weight and increase my fitness levels (am now 62) you dont actually feel your vitality going until its gone and you miss it, so I need to get it back and thought cycling would be the best way to achieve this. Looking forward to commuting to work (when its not raining), but need to build some stamina up first. So keep posting your experiences as I find them uplifting and encouraging guys and girls....thanks


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2013)

Discovered I needed to go to the shops so have done first outing - only 3.5 miles since my mishap.
Need to go out definietely Wednesday, so may go out briefly tomorrow


----------



## Tcr4x4 (7 Oct 2013)

Another 30 miles in the can, plus my highest climb to date.. Nearly killed me, I hate hills!

http://www.strava.com/activities/87541308

Had a few things along the away, just after I left home, my saddle went vertical, could have been painful! Quickly fixed that, no idea why it did it, I guess I didnt tighten it enough last time I adjusted it.

Then about 15 miles in I started getting a really annyoing metallic rattling noise. I couldnt pinpoint it, but it stopped by itself a while later, only to be replaced by a click every few seconds and random intervals. I managed to discover it was coming from the handlebars, so I took the opourtunity to stop at a nice little village church and have a better look. I tightened the headset and stem bolts and it went away.. Happy days. also took the chance to grab a photo.




On yer bike by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## ceejayh (7 Oct 2013)

@SpokeyDokey where in Cumbria are you? It's one of me and Mrs ceejayh's favourite places...particularly Ambleside and Grasmere (where we're going for a few days next month...can't wait). I'm particularly envious of you having all that on your doorstep .


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2013)

Mrs Stonechat & I are coming up to Kendall soon, though no cycling involved


----------



## ceejayh (7 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Mrs Stonechat & I are coming up to Kendall soon, though no cycling involved



Nor for me...I've been told I'm not taking my bike .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> @SpokeyDokey where in Cumbria are you? It's one of me and Mrs ceejayh's favourite places...particularly Ambleside and Grasmere (where we're going for a few days next month...can't wait). I'm particularly envious of you having all that on your doorstep .



Kendal - ish. Little village just outside. We semi-retired here about 15 years back. Lovely place - a bit wet at times!


----------



## ceejayh (7 Oct 2013)

That's our plan in the future. Unfortunately we both have at least another 20 years to go before we can even think about retirement...unless we win the lottery in the meantime .

We always look forward to our visits to the Lake District...plenty of walking and proper beer!!!


----------



## SWSteve (7 Oct 2013)

Great work on the 10k miles Nigel! That's incredible! You're almost half way around the equator!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great work on the 10k miles Nigel! That's incredible! You're almost half way around the equator!


@ItsSteveLovell Cheers Steve, the only bit of land I haven't reached is N.Z. and parts of New South Wales in Oz, and parts of Antarctica


----------



## SWSteve (7 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @ItsSteveLovell Cheers Steve, the only bit of land I haven't reached is N.Z. and parts of New South Wales in Oz, and parts of Antarctica



NZ is wet and has lots of land bound birds, no biggie


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> NZ is wet and has lots of land bound birds, no biggie


A little bit like parts of the U.K. then.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2013)

glorious weather will manage a short one to check out me and the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> glorious weather will manage a short one to check out me and the bike


Take it easy then. Hope you and the bike are both none the worse.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> glorious weather will manage a short one to check out me and the bike



Good to see you jumping straight back on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Went out for the first time since late August when my knee started giving me jip, was given a knee strap and went out on a pootle to Kingston and back with @themosquitoking & partner. Didn't feel any twitches but will have to go easy and monitor it. Felt great to be back on the bike even if it was just leg spinning really. Awesome weather for it too. Really enjoyable little ride.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/87314168



Hello stranger  and  back


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2013)

Well visited some shops and fixed some minor rubbing against the mudguard
Unfortunately occupied this afternoon or the weather would tempt me more
Still have a stiffness in the left knee - think this predates my mishap
However went well enough, apart from went I went to push harder up a bridge over the motorway, so eased off
http://www.strava.com/activities/87719955
Will have another short ride much the same length tomorrow


----------



## fivepence (8 Oct 2013)

After a few days back in the motherland , full to the brim with Guinness it was good to get back on the bike.
Very nice day for it albeit a bit breezy

http://www.strava.com/activities/87732693


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2013)

Just a short loop, forgot to start the Garmin and was interrupted with two phone calls, but at least I am now going to work this afternoon.

http://www.strava.com/activities/87946162


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2013)

OMG. I hope that's dandelion seeds or something blowing about, or it is snowing!


----------



## hopless500 (9 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Decided to go for a short fast ride this morning.
> My shorter 7.8 mile hilly ride (in my books), I really went for it today and was rewarded with an 18.35 mph avg, the first time I've managed to get over 18 avg.
> 
> Move over Brad, I'm coming through


 how fast??


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2013)

I hope it's not Snow for you Mo!
It's too warm for tights here, just a bit overcast and windy.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Oct 2013)

hopless500 said:


> how fast??


Cheers.
It is only over a short distance though


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I hope it's not Snow for you Mo!
> It's to warm for tights here, just a bit overcast and windy.


It's blowing a real gale now so I am hoping it is just seed heads blowing around. Temperature's really dropped drastically. Going to be a cold and windy dog walk this afternoon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a short loop, forgot to start the Garmin and was interrupted with two phone calls, but at least I am now going to work this afternoon.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/87946162


You should be able to set the unit to give audible warnings of movement whilst the unit is paused or stopped. Good news on the work front.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

I am a little sore today, after those few little climbs last night.


----------



## GreigM (9 Oct 2013)

Got another 20 mile run in this morning, nice and sunny but wind was a bit blustery but enjoyable all the same, not the fastest on 2 wheels but I can certainly feel progress, this was my route - http://www.strava.com/activities/87958448


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers.
> It is only over a short distance though


I cant do that!


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2013)

Did my usual Weds run to Chertsey. While there got a call from Dad (91 years old) can I come. Unfortunately at his age these are coming too frequently.
I went, he was expecting the Doc, nurse came (for a different issue), About to leave and the Doc came. Unfortuantely I expect more of these.
Went to Chemist and back and then back home
14.5 miles at 12 mph

My knee is still playing up - this dates back to Sun before last. I will have to ease of on cycling to try to improve it. Dog walkng does not help either.
Might get elasticated knee support.
EDIT here is the ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/87964790


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

Well my B.B. is goosed after only 5,500 miles as far as I can remember, I did 5473 on the one I got last year for a the lower geared chainset, I replaced that about May with the original which has done 4,716 miles since then, plus what I did on it from 2008 to July last year (2012).
More expense.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Did my usual Weds run to Chertsey. While there got a call from Dad (91 years old) can I come. Unfortunately at his age these are coming too frequently.
> I went, he was expecting the Doc, nurse came (for a different issue), Aobut to leave and the Doc came. Unfortuantely I expect more of these.
> We to Chemist and back and then back home
> 14.5 miles at 12 mph
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad, it was the same with mine, though not as old. It at times like these you want to perform well, not because of speeds distances ect. just so you know you can be there.


----------



## fivepence (9 Oct 2013)

Managed get out for a few miles this afternoon in the rain and wind. Looking outside now it seems to be clearing off - those are the breaks

http://www.strava.com/activities/87965470


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well my B.B. is goosed after only 5,500 miles as far as I can remember, I did 5473 on the one I got last year for a the lower geared chainset, I replaced that about May with the original which has done 4,716 miles since then, plus what I did on it from 2008 to July last year (2012).
> More expense.


This is the side of cycling that I worry about too. People who only cycle shortish rides very occasionally can probably get years out of components that those of us doing biggish miles are only getting months out of  The other day when I was out and the roads were very wet and mucky I could actually start to hear the chain getting gritty and grinding a bit. Everything just wears out so much quicker when you are putting miles in in all weathers unfortunately.

I can only real afford one smallish expense each month. My Durano Plus are starting to look a bit square, especially at the back. 5600 miles on them and I feel I should probably replace them next month rather than risk starting to get punctures in the nastier weather.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> This is the side of cycling that I worry about too. People who only cycle shortish rides very occasionally can probably get years out of components that those of us doing biggish miles are only getting months out of  The other day when I was out and the roads were very wet and mucky I could actually start to hear the chain getting gritty and grinding a bit. Everything just wears out so much quicker when you are putting miles in in all weathers unfortunately.
> 
> I can only real afford one smallish expense each month. My Durano Plus are starting to look a bit square, especially at the back. 5600 miles on them and I feel I should probably replace them next month rather than risk starting to get punctures in the nastier weather.


You can get a new for the front and move the front to the rear.
I can get a cheap BB from halfords for a £10 but its unlikely to last any longer, though I dont think it's any lower quality.

Just ordered this one
http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/165/bbun53b13/shimano-un55-square-taper-bottom-bracket.html

Leaves me just enough to get some new front brake blocks.


----------



## stevey (9 Oct 2013)

Just an update went to local decathlon show the o/h the tribans, does not like the colour..... so i have given up for now when she see's one she likes i'll know
On the other hand i have whittled down my choice of N+1 bikes to these

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Merida-Race-Lite-904-2013-Road-Bike_55258.htm

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Caad8-Tiagra-2013-Road-Bike_56418.htm

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-1-2014-Road-Bike_64838.htm

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Felt-F75-2014-Road-Bike_67291.htm

Unfortunatly LBs by me doesn't stock any of these and the other one doesn't allow test rides.....

So will be a case of online ordering


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2013)

I have as a sort of exercise looked at road bikes in case I get a bike to complement my hybrid.
I have to eliminate all 2 chainring bikes as they don't give me the gearing I have now to get me up hills
Smallest chainring at front = 28
Largest at back = 30
I know I can change gears, seems to be pointless to get something that needs changing though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I have as a sort of exercise looked at road bikes in case I get a bike to complement my hybrid.
> I have to eliminate all 2 chainring bikes as they don't give me the gearing I have now to get me up hills
> Smallest chainring at front = 28
> Largest at back = 30
> I know I can change gears, seems to be pointless to get something that needs changing though


The bike you buy is just the starting point. I started riding last year with a 26x34 at one point, these days very rarely do I use the 30x28, even the 40x28 ( or 30x21 which i would use instead as I then have options either side of it) I can climb everything around here, well with in a short ride. 
You can get a 9sp 11-34 cassette which on a compact double is 26.3" compared with your 24.55" though it might entail putting a rear M.T.B. mech on. Staying with a triple 9sp (new Sora) the rear mech only does upto 27th the tiagra I belive will do 32th. and a 30x32 gives you 24.66", so you may need to change something to get low to 26"
A 10 sp tiagra should give you the options of either a 30x32 (24.66") or 34x32 (27.94"), though I believe you would need to change the cassette as most road bikes wouldn't come with this as standard, though I might possible be wrong as I dont know all the combinations that suppliers offer.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/9-speed-tiagra-11-32.117720/


----------



## stevey (9 Oct 2013)

Been given the green light to order..... Next year for the summer, (may/june) start saving then.


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2013)

Is in Wales for the day .... Aberystwyth to be exact now to find a bike shop.... ..... Would love to tackle some of the hills.....


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2013)

I am going to have cyclin pause to try to improve my knees better.


stevey said:


> Is in Wales for the day .... Aberystwyth to be exact now to find a bike shop.... ..... Would love to tackle some of the hills.....


I admire the enthusiasm for hills.
I can never quite get that. I am pleased with the progress I have made but it is still a big weakness. As you may have seen , I am having a few days off to see if knees will improve.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I am going to have cyclin pause to try to improve my knees better.
> 
> I admire the enthusiasm for hills.
> I can never quite get that. I am pleased with the progress I have made but it is still a bog weakness. As you may have seen , I am having a few days off to see if knees will improve.


It takes time, took me a long time.

It were a bit parky and windy this morning. Initially I thought my lower average speed was do to the wind, but when I put the data in the spreadsheet I climbed 60.81ft/mile which is just over 14ft/mile more than my average. So quite happy with 14.3mph over 31.3miles and just over 2,000ft gain, considering the wind on top.


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Oct 2013)

The wind certainly made for an interesting ride on todays little jaunt, especially the cross winds when me & the bike combined weigh less than 80kgs! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/88177702


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> The wind certainly made for an interesting ride on todays little jaunt, especially the cross winds when me & the bike combined weigh less than 80kgs!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/88177702


My bike would need to weigh less than 4Kgs


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My bike would need to weigh less than 4Kgs


 
Its probably all those conkers you've got in your pockets Nigel!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2013)

Just had a look at my last 7 days, I hadn't realised I had cycled so far.
I still can't seem to get it over 3,000 for the last 90 days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just had a look at my last 7 days, I hadn't realised I had cycled so far.
> I still can't seem to get it over 3,000 for the last 90 days.



How far have you gone in the last 7 days?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Just an update went to local decathlon show the o/h the tribans, does not like the colour..... so i have given up for now when she see's one she likes i'll know
> On the other hand i have whittled down my choice of N+1 bikes to these
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Merida-Race-Lite-904-2013-Road-Bike_55258.htm
> ...



I don't know why, but I do like the Cannondale bikes


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How far have you gone in the last 7 days?


Not as much as you Chris, 320 miles.


----------



## stevey (10 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't know why, but I do like the Cannondale bikes



I know what you mean, this list will change I am sure when I come to ordering my new bike.

Out of the whole list it's the cannondale/merida that catch my eye but one thing I am sure of It won't be black.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2013)

*Ooooer..........thought I felt chilly *

*Observations*
Observed at 05:00, Friday 11 October







-1°C

3mph Westerly

*Humidity*: 90%

*Visibility*: Very Good

*Pressure*: 1032mb, Rising

Observation station: Strathallan

(Lat: 56.326 | Lon: -3.729)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> *Ooooer..........thought I felt chilly *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish we had 3mph winds I have to got to the hospital. At least the pressure is rising thats good.
Got pipped at yesterday, at a local mini roundabout, well I thought it was at me but having quickly gone over in my mind what I had done, and could find nothing wrong I ignored it, turns out it was the O.H. letting me now she was there at a busy time, stupid b****, she could have got me killed.


----------



## RWright (11 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> *Ooooer..........thought I felt chilly *
> -1°C


 ouch

It has been cooler than normal and raining quite a bit here the past few days. Not getting much riding in. Working on the bikes a little and learning quite a few mechanical things. Also eating and gaining a little weight.  My legs do feel fresh when I do get out. Forecast here is to warm up and clear up some starting this weekend.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not as much as you Chris, 320 miles.



320 miles in 7 days is good going


----------



## GreigM (11 Oct 2013)

Got 26 miles done today, the last 5 miles really seemed to kill me though and again not very quick - http://www.strava.com/activities/88343539


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Got 26 miles done today, the last 5 miles really seemed to kill me though and again not very quick - http://www.strava.com/activities/88343539


 
26 miles with that elevations good & I'm guessing by @Mo1959 s earlier post its none to warm up there in Scotland either!


----------



## stevey (11 Oct 2013)

Bike booked in for service tomorrow.... Should get it back Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (11 Oct 2013)

What a horrid day!

Had to go out regardless to hit my 50 mile a week target though.

Wind was blowing a gale, and it was a tough ride, but I got loads of PB's, a KOM on a private segment Ive made and somehow despite the wind got a average speed of 15.7mph, was was nice :-) 24.4 miles in all, mostly along the river side, so had nasty cross winds and headwinds, and got absolutely soaked! Need to invest in some wet weather gear, but last night spent £200 on some Castelli bib shorts and a set of arm and leg warmers as a present to myself as I have finally had my car insurance payout after a year waiting for it :-/

The Aldi winter jersey did well through, I didnt get too cold. The leg warmers did alright too, but my toes were freezing. I havent worn the overboots yet as I have a feeling they will interfere with clipping in and out, as the seam touches the end of the cleat.

http://www.strava.com/activities/88349230


----------



## GreigM (11 Oct 2013)

Here is my trusty steed, the cheap and quite rubbish Vittesse Sprint, I got it for free off my brother to use instead of my even cheaper Halfords mountain bike. I think if I had a decent bike I could go further and faster but I am still to convince SWMBO of that yet  I think I have the cycling bug now so hopefully I can get a better bike in the spring as the winter should kill this one off (with some luck)  I do like the gearing on this bike though which suits me at the moment and it does at least let me get out and do some miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> What a horrid day!
> 
> Had to go out regardless to hit my 50 mile a week target though.
> 
> ...


Dont worry about clipping in it should be fine, I got some of the commuter ones last time and apart from being a loser fit clip in well. I did get some of the large ones this time but seemed a little tight on my shoes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Here is my trusty steed, the cheap and quite rubbish Vittesse Sprint, I got it for free off my brother to use instead of my even cheaper Halfords mountain bike. I think if I had a decent bike I could go further and faster but I am still to convince SWMBO of that yet  I think I have the cycling bug now so hopefully I can get a better bike in the spring as the winter should kill this one off (with some luck)  I do like the gearing on this bike though which suits me at the moment and it does at least let me get out and do some miles.


Well my Viking keeps going and going, though it's not the same bike i picked up 5 years ago. Just off to fit the new BB.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

BB all done. No movement happy bunny. Took about 30 mins.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't know why, but I do like the Cannondale bikes


The complete opposite, their white/blue/green combo puts me off bikes completely


----------



## eevvee (11 Oct 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/88357598 - my first metric ton

it has been a few months since my first 50 mile ride and with the days getting ever shorter and the weather only going to get worse I thought I had better make the effort sooner than later.

I was going to also have my first attempt at the cairn o mount but quickly realised that this was not my best idea, however I have set a mark to improve on next time.

There was a cold wind most of the way - more so over the last 10 miles, however all things considered reasonably happy - need to work on the elevation though. A few more trips to the Cairn o'Mount in the future.


----------



## User28924 (11 Oct 2013)

Slightly scary ride today. Gusting winds in completely open terrain meant whenever a car passed on the other side of the road I'd move a few feet towards the centre; a close pass could've been lethal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

Quick spin out, all seems fine, just got a slight tweak on the front mech to do, just catching ever so slightly on the middle ring and on 8 on the back, but it least it gets no worse now if out of the saddle climbing in that gear. (usually because I have dropped to it because the others are too easy, and not having mastered changing the front ring whilst out of the saddle). Whats more its a whole 20grms lighter.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Quick spin out, all seems fine, just got a slight tweak on the front mech to do, just catching ever so slightly on the middle ring and on 8 on the back, but it least it gets no worse now if out of the saddle climbing in that gear. (usually because I have dropped to it because the others are too easy, and not having mastered changing the front ring whilst out of the saddle). Whats more its a whole 20grms lighter.


Will that 20 gms make you .1 mph faster do you think? 

Well I've been scaring myself reading articles saying that too much aerobic exercise can actually do more harm than good and, given the fact that I have been keeping getting flu like symptoms in the evenings and starting to find my rides hard work I have decided to back off a bit for a while. Not sure that someone in their mid fifties should maybe be cycling at quite a hard intensity for two hours plus per day? Not sure how to continue to be honest. Probably one longish ride a week is more than enough for endurance mixed in with some shorter ones.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 as fast as that.
I try and do a longish ride once in a while, but more usually no more than about 31, I then may go out again for a quicker 10 miles or so, or just bimbal about like this week really, though in fairness in the last 7 days I have done 311 miles (avg 44.5mile/day) with 15067ft elevation gain (48.35ft/mile according to rwgps) with an avg 65" gear (52x21, and no i ain't even thinking of bike with that as a fixed gear), an avg cad of 80 rpm, and an avg speed of 15.5mph, which is done on the previous 7 days but I only did half the distance and slightly lees ft/mile, and do you know something I dont recall riding that far, or feeling like I have.


----------



## RWright (11 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Will that 20 gms make you .1 mph faster do you think?
> 
> Well I've been scaring myself reading articles saying that too much aerobic exercise can actually do more harm than good and, given the fact that I have been keeping getting flu like symptoms in the evenings and starting to find my rides hard work I have decided to back off a bit for a while. Not sure that someone in their mid fifties should maybe be cycling at quite a hard intensity for two hours plus per day? Not sure how to continue to be honest. Probably one longish ride a week is more than enough for endurance mixed in with some shorter ones.


 
I decided to cut back a little too. I am going to make myself do a little more walking with maybe just a little jogging while I do. I also have a weight bench and do some bench presses and curls, nothing major. I am still wanting to lose a little more weight so I will continue to try and get an hour or so of exercise a day in.

I am hoping the mountain bike will be a little more intense form of exercise riding...and so far it is that and then some.  I want to work that into my weekly regiment. I am still working on getting my mountain bike dialed in like I want it, should be good to go this week. I am a year or so older than you so I know how much energy riding two hours a day takes. If we were training for a competition that would be one thing, but just for fitness riding, the huge miles might be a little bit of overkill.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> I decided to cut back a little too. I am going to make myself do a little more walking with maybe just a little jogging while I do. I also have a weight bench and do some bench presses and curls, nothing major. I am still wanting to lose a little more weight so I will continue to try and get an hour or so of exercise a day in.
> 
> I am hoping the mountain bike will be a little more intense form of exercise riding...and so far it is that and then some.  I want to work that into my weekly regiment. I am still working on getting my mountain bike dialed in like I want it for that but should be good to go this week. I am a year or so older than you so I know how much energy riding two hours a day takes. If we were training for a competition that would be one thing, but just for fitness riding, the huge miles might be a little bit of overkill.


Yep, totally agree Rocky. Mixing it up will be more beneficial I think. I am finding the obsession with mileage/speeds is bordering on harmful now I think. It is hard to find a route around here that doesn't involve at least some climbing so it isn't easy not to stress the body on nearly every ride and I just finished reading some articles last night saying that exercising intensely every day can actually knock your immune system and damage your heart. Over on one of the other threads there were much more experienced riders than me mentioning that they had only done around 2000 miles this year and I have done nearly 7000 in my first proper year. Just got a bit carried away I think! I'll have several days either off or much gentler/shorter runs and see if I can shake this virus type thing that is hanging around then take it from there.

Already feeling guilty sitting here looking at what is looking like a nice morning for riding but will resist and just take the dog a nice walk.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> I decided to cut back a little too. I am going to make myself do a little more walking with maybe just a little jogging while I do. I also have a weight bench and do some bench presses and curls, nothing major. I am still wanting to lose a little more weight so I will continue to try and get an hour or so of exercise a day in.
> 
> I am hoping the mountain bike will be a little more intense form of exercise riding...and so far it is that and then some.  I want to work that into my weekly regiment. I am still working on getting my mountain bike dialed in like I want it for that but should be good to go this week. I am a year or so older than you so I know how much energy riding two hours a day takes. If we were training for a competition that would be one thing, but just for fitness riding, the huge miles might be a little bit of overkill.


I will never jog - just doesn't suit me.
Ihave the dog walking - about 3 miles per day.
Weather is foul today - will wait until Wed probably - knees feeling better already


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2013)

I need to go to the shops and it is raining and even windier than yesterday, so after carefully considering Mo's comments I am going in the car. I think I need a rest day anyway, have ridden for 26 days in a row and done a tad over 1,400 miles in that time, fingers crossed should break 12,000 miles for the year by the end of next week.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I will never jog - just doesn't suit me.
> Ihave the dog walking - about 3 miles per day.
> Weather is foul today - will wait until Wed probably - knees feeling better already



I use to love jogging, but it kills my knees now, cycling is much easier on the joints.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, totally agree Rocky. Mixing it up will be more beneficial I think. I am finding the obsession with mileage/speeds is bordering on harmful now I think. It is hard to find a route around here that doesn't involve at least some climbing so it isn't easy not to stress the body on nearly every ride and I just finished reading some articles last night saying that exercising intensely every day can actually knock your immune system and damage your heart. Over on one of the other threads there were much more experienced riders than me mentioning that they had only done around 2000 miles this year and I have done nearly 7000 in my first proper year. Just got a bit carried away I think! I'll have several days either off or much gentler/shorter runs and see if I can shake this virus type thing that is hanging around then take it from there.
> 
> Already feeling guilty sitting here looking at what is looking like a nice morning for riding but will resist and just take the dog a nice walk.



I must admit I am a bit obsessed about my mileage, speed doesn't really bother me, but I have loads of mileage targets going on (four at the minute) and I work out the daily commuting distance I need to hit them, I then try and do the highest distance on the way to work, so when I come home I am eating into the target. Currently need to do 26 miles a day to hit my "hardest" target


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2013)

Enjoyed my doggy walk and she had fun chasing pheasants! It's actually a perfect day for cycling here. Dry, cool but not as cold as yesterday and just a hint of a breeze. While wandering around with the dog I actually started wondering if I should cancel my Strava account as it makes it soooo hard to resist challenges, segments, etc.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed my doggy walk and she had fun chasing pheasants! It's actually a perfect day for cycling here. Dry, cool but not as cold as yesterday and just a hint of a breeze. While wandering around with the dog I actually started wondering if I should cancel my Strava account as it makes it soooo hard to resist challenges, segments, etc.



Don't you come on here swearing!

If you do, I would recommend you download all the data you have uploaded just in case you change your mind at a later date, or better still get a friend to change the password to your account so you can't access it and ask them not to let you have the password for say three months, by which time you will have gone through cold turkey and should be a recovering Stravaite.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed my doggy walk and she had fun chasing pheasants! It's actually a perfect day for cycling here. Dry, cool but not as cold as yesterday and just a hint of a breeze. While wandering around with the dog I actually started wondering if I should cancel my Strava account as it makes it soooo hard to resist challenges, segments, etc.



Don't cancel the account, you'll only regret it later on. What I do if I don't want to visit a site, is delete all the bookmarks on my pc to it. I find it then takes a conscious effort to type the address in, rather than just press a button, and that seems to be enough to stop me doing it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Don't cancel the account, you'll only regret it later on. What I do if I don't want to visit a site, is delete all the bookmarks on my pc to it. I find it then takes a conscious effort to type the address in, rather than just press a button, and that seems to be enough to stop me doing it!


All I got to do is hit "s" in the address bar, so you need to delete the history as well.
As for backing up data, everyone should either upload to their units home support site as this should give you the best options to download, or just copy the data from the unit to a folder on the computer. and then back that up on another device.


Supersuperleeds said:


> I must admit I am a bit obsessed about my mileage, speed doesn't really bother me, but I have loads of mileage targets going on (four at the minute) and I work out the daily commuting distance I need to hit them, I then try and do the highest distance on the way to work, so when I come home I am eating into the target. Currently need to do 26 miles a day to hit my "hardest" target



Thats some going in a year Chris This is what I do but my targets arn't as high, I should have covered 12,000 by the end of the year, since I started, which I think is far enough, I have got to my original target of 15mph I do this on most rides (unless little jaunts into town ect.) or like this week is been really naff weather and I have thrown in some extra climbing, nothing major just like a few 100ft climbs in shortish distances of which we have few, but thats about it.
@Mo1959 Once your body gets used to the exercise, it can do it with out damage to the body, it is the level at which you exert yourself that does the damage and then the body requires time to repair, there comes a time when the level of exercise does really become exercise as you body is use to it.
When I started using the H.R. I was using according to the unit so is open to some errors, about 50cals a mile this is now down to under 40, using the same setup, with updates to weight.
I like it on the bike as I dont think about suicide, unlike when at home the slightest wrong thing said (and its not meant bad by people) its the first thing I think of ( a little like someone who cuts themselves, in fact its the same issue, just not visable), I then have to work through this. I have been diagnosed with Boarderline personality disorder, doesn't sound much, but if you ever read up on it, it's a little scary for the person with it.
So even a 20 mile ride helps, and these days what is 20miles, just a quick ride to my mates and back the long way round.


----------



## lucklesspedestrian (12 Oct 2013)

Well, that was the first ride on the new road bike (Forme Longcliffe 3.0) after spending the last 6 months on the old Raleigh hybrid.

Surprised at how different it felt and how much getting used to it took. The stock saddle was surprisingly comfortable and the microshifters were straightforward enough. I miss not having the shifters just there to hand like on the old flat bar and really really do not like having to drop down to use the brakes. I suspect I'll get used to it though. A bit sore on the hands having got used to riding on nicely shaped rubber grips, just getting used to riding on taped bars, suppose the gel gloves helped a bit here. The thin wheels and 23c tyres just look soo fragile compared to the old 35c hybrid tyres and chunky wheels, I panicked every time I couldn't avoid a pothole! I was actually surprised at how comfortable the ride was however, I suppose it's a combination of a decent frame and the carbon fork.

I was a wee bit disappointed not to just take off like Sir Bradley, although it is noticeably easier to cover distance at speed than the hybrid I seem to find that I am still an overweight 50 year old bloke who only started cycling again 6 months ago after a 20 year lay-off.....oh well, reality strikes!

Noticed a bit of noise coming from the chain when riding on the big crank sprocket, think I'll google adjusting Shimano Tiagra, I'm guessing it's just rubbing slightly against the guide thingy that moves when you shift.

Seriously pretty bike though in black with green trim, must post a photo sometime.

Any recommendations re a cheapish cycle computer? I seem to be the only person here who doesn't have one and the last thing I had was one of those manual counter things that clicked over every time the wheel rotated!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

lucklesspedestrian said:


> Any recommendations re a cheapish cycle computer? I seem to be the only person here who doesn't have one and the last thing I had was one of those manual counter things that clicked over every time the wheel rotated!


Nice one, you will get used to the position.
What are you looking for in a cycle computer.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2013)

@lucklesspedestrian You shouldn't really have to go down to the drops to brake. Are you maybe needing to tilt your bars up a bit so you can brake from the hoods? Plenty of cheapish computers around but if you want to go down the route of uploading to the likes of Strava the Garmin Edge 200 is a good start. Maybe too pricy though? http://www.handtec.co.uk/garmin-edge-200.html?gclid=CMSskJSGkboCFYyWtAodh2cAtA


----------



## RWright (12 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed my doggy walk and she had fun chasing pheasants! It's actually a perfect day for cycling here. Dry, cool but not as cold as yesterday and just a hint of a breeze. While wandering around with the dog I actually started wondering if I should cancel my Strava account as it makes it soooo hard to resist challenges, segments, etc.


 
 no way I am getting rid of my Strava account! lol I am just going to cut down some on the amount of time I ride. I am kind of like Nigel, riding helps me relax and unwind. I like to keep up with the mileage and time with Strava. I still do some speed timing with it too....I know, hard to tell by looking at my speeds.  I mostly ride to burn calories and relax but I still do some timing things too, just not often. More just to keep a check on longer term progress.

lucklesspedestrian, get a Garmin 200 and join the dark side


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

@RWright I have given up trying to get p.b's near home, the odd one pops up from time to time.
The challenges over on endomondo are a little bit more interesting, as you can create you own and invite your friends, like strava its free, and with a garmin just upload, so it only takes a few seconds, plus you can export both tcx and gpx files.


----------



## RWright (12 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright I have given up trying to get p.b's near home, the odd one pops up from time to time.
> The challenges over on endomondo are a little bit more interesting, as you can create you own and invite your friends, like strava its free, and with a garmin just upload, so it only takes a few seconds, plus you can export both tcx and gpx files.


I noticed some challenge type things on mapmyride too. I happened to see one climb very close to home. I had done it at the end of an 80 mile ride that had beat me down pretty well. I was third out of three people, some younger girl, mid 20s or so, had the best time. After I noticed it I then went after it towards the end of a 15 or 20 mile or so ride. Took care of a little business that time. Now they are trying to beat my time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

With endomondo it more about an overall challenge rather than a segment, I still think strava is best for that (though I have been riding some not so nice things about what the people from strava did when they changed the API's) 
I did have alook at the segments on mapmyride, they are a little like those on rwgps, just not used by many people, I have most of my segments on both strava and rwgps.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I will never jog - just doesn't suit me.
> Ihave the dog walking - about 3 miles per day.
> Weather is foul today - will wait until Wed probably - knees feeling better already


It's actually brilliant now. Early raid cleared and it is really nice. Seen quite a lot of cyclists on outings.
Don't think I can bear more than a week off!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> It's actually brilliant now. Early raid cleared and it is really nice. Seen quite a lot of cyclists on outings.
> Don't think I can bear more than a week off!


Still pretty naff here, set to be till about Tuesday.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2013)

Dry with high wind and really cold - summoning up enthusiasm but it is taking a while!


----------



## lucklesspedestrian (12 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one, you will get used to the position.
> What are you looking for in a cycle computer.


 
just ave speed, distance covered and max speed achieved on the run would be interesting


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2013)

lucklesspedestrian said:


> just ave speed, distance covered and max speed achieved on the run would be interesting



A cheap one from Tesco would do that


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

lucklesspedestrian said:


> just ave speed, distance covered and max speed achieved on the run would be interesting


and a simple spreadsheet to record your data.


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2013)

Took my bike to lbs done the job there and then  no waiting for 3-4 days, just waiting for torrential rain to stop


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 I've heard a lot about how lots of phyiscal exercise can damage your immune system, but this is mainly seen with pro-athletes. However due t what you were/are doing this would probably also applicable to you, so watch out when you feel a bit down

About to head out for a bit, thinking about doing something like 30/40 at a decent(ish) pace, maybe a couple of climbs. Need to finish in Bristol to collect my car after some idiot blocked me in whilst at work earlier. Never mind, it will be nice to finish somewhere different for a change


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Took my bike to lbs done the job there and then  no waiting for 3-4 days, just waiting for torrential rain to stop


I'll send you some sun down. Absolutely gorgeous here. Just back my second 4 mile walk of the day with the dog. Beautiful blue skies and a light breeze.


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll send you some sun down. Absolutely gorgeous here. Just back my second 4 mile walk of the day with the dog. Beautiful blue skies and a light breeze.



Thanks @Mo1959 could do with it, been a week since my last ride lost a bit of motivation i'll be ok though once i get out....


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2013)

And it dont look good tomorrow either... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/b75


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Oct 2013)

Crikey - that was a tough ride! Got off my bum and did 17.23 miles but av' was down to only 12.1 mph.

Last 7.8 miles were straight into a heavy north wind. Very hard going; bits where I usually whizz along at 18-20 mph I was down to <10 mph! At several points up very slight inclines I was struggling to get above 6 mph in 36x28!

Side winds were none to clever either.

My legs feel heavy but I am glad I went out.

Stay safe all.


----------



## stevey (12 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Crikey - that was a tough ride!
> My legs feel heavy but I am glad I went out.
> 
> Stay safe all.



With you on that one @SpokeyDokey nowhere near the distance you did (Well done) but needed to get out after what i consider a bad week for me indulging in food i don't normally eat....

Again legs felt heavy and it seemed like i was cycling through syrup...

Back on tomorrow hopefully shouldn't take that long.


----------



## bozmandb9 (12 Oct 2013)

Well got out and did my longest ride yet. A couple of guys from my village are a lot more experienced than me (I'm only a couple of months into cycling again). They were just about to set off and I stupidly said I would go with them, despite them saying they were off to do 50 miles or so!

Well I don't think that was ever going to happen, not at their pace, and especially since I needed to be back in two hours to pick up my son! So I peeled off after 23 miles and made my way home alone, another 10 miles. So anyway, I guess I broke my 50k cherry, and a few hills too! Here's my strava page:

http://www.strava.com/activities/88570102


----------



## Twotter (12 Oct 2013)

Haven't been out for a week so this afternoon I thought I'd try a new challenge and ride a longer route. Wasn't in any rush but did manage to to increase my distance and a new top speed coming down a hill, but boy do I ache now I'm home! 

37.26 miles in 2 hours 48 minutes, average 13.3 mph, max 35.1 mph


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Oct 2013)

Went out for my second longest run to date;

http://www.strava.com/activities/88576510

Slower avg for me but we were in a group, the local Honeybourne Bike User Group.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Oct 2013)

The sun popped its head out down here so it would have been a shame not to go out. So suitably attired off I went on a route I'd done a few weeks ago, a) because its a lovely route & b) because a damn little hill beat me last time as I didn't realise it was in two parts & I'd given it my all on the 1st bit!!
Anyway I beat the bugger & then went on to do my longest ever ride of 51.3 miles, smashing my old record by a massive 0.4 miles. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/88569933

My home made jerk chicken rice & peas sure is gonna taste good tonight!!


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2013)

@stevey it's gorgeous down here in the SW as well. This morning was a bit grey but after 11 we've had non-stop sun.

Just got back from a spin to collect the car from work. decided to go the long way, it could have been longer but the hill at 21 miles was enough to ensure I didn't get too brave. One of the worst near me, I don't see why it isn't on the _Top 100 Climbs_ list, it's a damn sight harder that Cheddar Gorge, but not quite as pretty. Time to look at what's for dinner, and then find something to watch on the googlebox - I haven't stayed in on my own on a Saturday in a long time

http://www.strava.com/activities/88576222


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> My home made jerk chicken rice & peas sure is gonna taste good tonight!!


Yes, I'm looking forward to homemade lasagna tonight


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes, I'm looking forward to homemade lasagna tonight


 
You certainly cant beat home made grub.


----------



## Steven bates (12 Oct 2013)

Hi everyone 
Been cycling now about 6 weeks and loving every minute ' Sad I hear you say'
I currently riding a giant defy 2 but saving for a carbon already
Been doing 17 mile round trip commute in roughly 65 mins
Done a few longer rides , 31 ,33, 42 miles strangely all at 15 mph
Not sure if this is good or bad for a newbie but either way will be plodding on 
Goal for 2013 is a 50 mile run then goal for 2014 is the penine Etape Durham roughly 80 miles , would be gratefull for any feedback good or bad


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Oct 2013)

It's good, when I started I only dreamed of doing 17 miles.

Oh and


----------



## Steven bates (12 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> It's good, when I started I only dreamed of doing 17 miles.
> 
> Oh and


Thanks for the welcome Brian , and appreciate the reply , well done on the weight loss tremendous effort keep it up


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Oct 2013)

@Steven bates , as Brian says you're off to a good start. Keep putting the miles in & you'll reach your goal without a problem.

Ps. By all accounts the defy 2 is a very good bike too.


----------



## Steven bates (12 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> @Steven bates , as Brian says you're off to a good start. Keep putting the miles in & you'll reach your goal without a problem.
> 
> Ps. By all accounts the defy 2 is a very good bike too.


Hi there gooner 
Thanks for reply , hopefully I will 
Yeah bike is a nice bike more than suits my needs at the moment , in no hurry to change it , wife would go mental at the price of bikes I am looking at and even them are considerably cheaper than others available 
What do you ride 
I'm trying to squirrel money away every month without her knowing lol


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Oct 2013)

Steven bates said:


> Hi there gooner
> Thanks for reply , hopefully I will
> Yeah bike is a nice bike more than suits my needs at the moment , in no hurry to change it , wife would go mental at the price of bikes I am looking at and even them are considerably cheaper than others available
> What do you ride
> I'm trying to squirrel money away every month without her knowing lol


 
I've only been riding a road bike for the past 3 months or so & have a Specialized Roubaix Elite which as a bad back sufferer is an absolute joy to ride with quite an upright position.
Good luck hiding the money, carbon doesn't come cheap. (although you can get some good bargains at the end of the season.)


----------



## Steven bates (12 Oct 2013)

Nice bike 
Not sure to stick with giant or go for a specialized on my next bike looking to spend no more than 2500 but I get caught up with prices do I really need to spend that much probably not


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Oct 2013)

Everyone has their favourites but you'll get an awful lot of bike for that amount. If you ask on here when you're ready you'll get plenty of good advise.


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Oct 2013)

Question please boys and girls...

On a climb according to the Garmin of lets say 3km why is it the measured hill is always smaller or the other way to ask is..
How do you know what part of the hill is measured as it differs some what and where do you know where it starts and finishes..
Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Everyone has their favourites but you'll get an awful lot of bike for that amount. If you ask on here when you're ready you'll get plenty of good advise.


 
Good call..


----------



## SWSteve (12 Oct 2013)

Steven bates said:


> Nice bike
> Not sure to stick with giant or go for a specialized on my next bike looking to spend no more than 2500 but I get caught up with prices do I really need to spend that much probably not



I would also have a look at the for sale section on here. I've seen some incredible bikes for a similar level that I paid for my entry level Secteur..unless you require new


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

Flipping heck £400 would do me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Flipping heck £400 would do me.


Yep at a real push the BTwin FC3 at £850


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yep at a real push the BTwin FC3 at £850


That would be pushing the boat out, 
I think my options are something like a 5A I like triples, 9sp is fine for me I dont need the latest kit, rear cogs pretty much the same size as 8sp ones, maybe get 9sp shifters for the Viking, do you think after all we've been through it's ever going to be redundant,

Nice to see you passed 1,000 miles Brian well done.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Oct 2013)

Cheers Nigel, long way behind you though.


----------



## DaveyM (12 Oct 2013)

Although the weather was truly awful, I still went out. Had a ride down into Newcastle then did a social ride with a group of nice folk. The ride home was into a real nasty cold head wind with a good splash of rain.  
Still enjoyed it though 

Some good results from you all again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel, long way behind you though.


It's all relative, as i said before I dont have a young family.
I just had a ticking off today because of the amount of time I ride, but it's only about 2hrs and a bit on avg. 2out of 3 days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Oct 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Although the weather was truly awful, I still went out. Had a ride down into Newcastle then did a social ride with a group of nice folk. The ride home was into a real nasty cold head wind with a good splash of rain.
> Still enjoyed it though
> 
> Some good results from you all again


This is what a lot don't understand, the more adverse the conditions are the more you enjoy it when you finish, knowing how hard it was, it does become easier, the key is to stay warm, and fuelled.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Oct 2013)

Steven bates said:


> Hi everyone
> Been cycling now about 6 weeks and loving every minute ' Sad I hear you say'
> I currently riding a giant defy 2 but saving for a carbon already
> Been doing 17 mile round trip commute in roughly 65 mins
> ...


You're doing well. I ride at 12 mph up to about 30 miles. Shorter rides can be up to 14 mph. OK i am 61 and have a hybrid but you're doing well


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> You're doing well. I ride at 12 mph up to about 30 miles. Shorter rides can be up to 14 mph. OK i am 61 and have a hybrid but you're doing well


Yep. Speed definitely isn't everything. I felt I had been overdoing things lately so had a day off yesterday, then this morning I took the hybrid and did 30 miles at 13.3mph, slowest for ages and, do you know what, I really enjoyed it  Well, apart from the fact that it was barely above freezing and I never got warmed up for the entire ride. I was putting in so little effort that I was barely breathing any faster than I do at rest for virtually the whole ride and felt like I could have gone on for ever at that pace. Definitely something I need to do more of.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Oct 2013)

Hammering down here, has been all morning and forecast all day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 the point I think is that you are now at a level where cycling at a lower pace than you can isn't an effort, it is enjoyable because nothing is really dourting any more, so the ride is more about the ride, as you have been mentioning in previous posts, I went out for a short spin last night (went and got some spoke reflectors, not really convinced about them) I did 947ft in 14.2 miles, (66.64ft/mile about as much as you can do round here) I have a formula which gives an idea of work rate, the bottom end being about 240 and the upper being about 300, last night it was about 260 enough to work and also be enjoyable even in the rain and wind (though that had abated a little).
The formula if your interested is Avg HR x total time= total HB, Total HB/Calories from the unit= work effort, then muliply that by a number to get a usable figure otherwise it is between 0.068 and 0.86. I used 3500. Again just one of the things in the spreadsheet done automatically.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Sorry, but I will leave you to your figures......as long as my heart is still beating and I am not stressing it out by doing too much every day I am quite happy  I want to get away from facts and figures for a while and really start to enjoy my riding instead of worrying about speeds, distances, etc. Today's run showed me just how much fun riding can be if I just back off a bit. I am sure it will be tough enough just to keep things ticking over during the winter.


----------



## Steven bates (13 Oct 2013)

Just a short run today after yesterday's 30+ miler , felt a little bit leg sore when I first started but soon wore off , had head wind nearly all way , horrible managed to do 11 mile in 42 mins avg speed 16 mph so was quite happy with that especially with conditions


----------



## stevey (13 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hammering down here, has been all morning and forecast all day.



Likewise


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 I will be after this year, I need to simplify the spreadsheet, from the New Year I will only be using data from the unit and not correcting elevation, so I can do it even with no internet connection, if need be.


----------



## Andy Jeffery (13 Oct 2013)

Cycled to work and back yesterday morning. 44 miles in total and the longest I have done to date in the three weeks I have been cycling. 1.39 hrs there and 1.45 hrs back with 2hrs of work in between. Left home at 6am in the dark saw things in the countryside I would not have seen in my car and realised how beautiful our country really is!
Don't think I ate enough even though I am trying to lose weight. Just had a bowl of porridge before leaving and a banana before the run journey. They last four miles were a real struggle!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

Andy Jeffery said:


> Cycled to work and back yesterday morning. 44 miles in total and the longest I have done to date in the three weeks I have been cycling. 1.39 hrs there and 1.45 hrs back with 2hrs of work in between. Left home at 6am in the dark saw things in the countryside I would not have seen in my car and realised how beautiful our country really is!
> Don't think I ate enough even though I am trying to lose weight. Just had a bowl of porridge before leaving and a banana before the run journey. They last four miles were a real struggle!


Well done, a good distance in such a short time. 
It might also be just a fitness thing, you haven't been cycling long so your body is still adjusting (I dont think it ever stops), a bowl of cereal and a banana would usually do me 40+miles, it will also depend what you ate last night as well. I usually have something with me just in case, a flapjack fig rolls, jelly babies (got it right this time)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Sorry, but I will leave you to your figures......as long as my heart is still beating and I am not stressing it out by doing too much every day I am quite happy  I want to get away from facts and figures for a while and really start to enjoy my riding instead of worrying about speeds, distances, etc. Today's run showed me just how much fun riding can be if I just back off a bit. I am sure it will be tough enough just to keep things ticking over during the winter.



Good move Mo. Everyone is different though but I am broadly in line with you - I track some minimal stuff just to see progress (or not!).

I had this very discussion with my mate last week as we came off a very dismal Helvellyn .

We used to track all our mountain mileage, linear speed, ascent speed etc etc and decided we were missing the point - we don't bother now exept for our 4-yearly version of the Three Peaks Challenge.

However, my mate is an avid golfer (4-5 times a week through the Comp' season) and he has got all sorts of stat's and graphs and has declared himself to be fed up with what he has gotten into.

During our conversation he resolved to back track and go simple again - I'll se how he gets on with it as time goes by!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hammering down here, has been all morning and forecast all day.



Dry here for a change Brian but very cold, windy and just plain uninviting.

I went out yesterday and it was horrible. I thought it would inspire me to go out today but, sadly, the reverse is true. Knowing how horrible it is has undermined my enthusiasm to the extent that I am off for a short walk instead and will return to a lovely log fire and will (with the even more lovely Mrs SD) sit there reading our Kindles and enjoying a glass or two of Rum & Black which we find particularly nice on these grottier Winter (I don't believe in Autumn) days!


----------



## Stonechat (13 Oct 2013)

V wet here today
Dad is now in hospital, depending on length of stay, may lead to other complications

We have people coming this afternoon and dog has been a nuisance, overnight he ate two hard boiled eggs and a pack of butter (I kid you not)
Will be off to Chertsey tonight to see Dad. Sister is currently with Mum but she will have to go home some time soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Part of the reason I did it was to see how I improved, I can now (generally) manage 15mph+ avg which is what I aimed at I can do quicker, but it does depend on terrain, from the new year, I will track distance, time, hr, cad elevation, the new database will work out some other stuff, but not on the same scale as the spreadsheet does, all the data I will be using will be from the unit.
Clearing up here as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

@Stonechat not a religious person but my thoughts are with you, and hope things go ok.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (13 Oct 2013)

Horrible day here today, so staying in with a roaring open fire, lamb roast and formula 1


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Horrible day here today, so staying in with a roaring open fire, lamb roast and formula 1



That's my short walk done so settling down now - we have open fire too and it is blooming lovely!

My (late) dog used to hog it and was constantly burning his face as he got too close. Mrs SD used to nag him constantly for being a Fire Hog Dog but we both wish he was here hogging it right now.


----------



## puffinbilly (13 Oct 2013)

DaveyM said:


> Although the weather was truly awful, I still went out. Had a ride down into Newcastle then did a social ride with a group of nice folk. The ride home was into a real nasty cold head wind with a good splash of rain.
> Still enjoyed it though
> 
> Some good results from you all again



Was that a ride from the Cycle Hub by the Tyne? I was due to go down there but unfortunately work called.

I'm desperate to get out - just finished some work and seems to be drying up - missed one day.....definitely getting addicted. I'm finding that I'm going the long way round - 34 mile trip to see parents who live 3 mile away!

Nigel - re the spoke reflectors - they're excellent - what convinced me was a couple of winters back while driving, I was sitting at lights and suddenly saw two circles half a mile away across a pitch dark field brightly reflecting light - did a double take and realised it was a bike not Martians (who usually circle far higher around these parts). Thought they were an excellent idea and went out and bought some.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Was that a ride from the Cycle Hub by the Tyne? I was due to go down there but unfortunately work called.
> 
> I'm desperate to get out - just finished some work and seems to be drying up - missed one day.....definitely getting addicted. I'm finding that I'm going the long way round - 34 mile trip to see parents who live 3 mile away!
> 
> Nigel - re the spoke reflectors - they're excellent - what convinced me was a couple of winters back while driving, I was sitting at lights and suddenly saw two circles half a mile away across a pitch dark field brightly reflecting light - did a double take and realised it was a bike not Martians (who usually circle far higher around these parts). Thought they were an excellent idea and went out and bought some.


Its more how they look on the bike the rest of the time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

Well hopefully they were effective as I didn't get knocked off, 42 miles @ avg of about 14.4mph in the dark and rain and wind (well breeze), you didn't think I was going to let you lot have all the fun, did you.


----------



## spooks (13 Oct 2013)

Got a little damp around the edges today! I like it when it's drizzling though. The warm shower afterwards is amazing. Haven't been on the bike much recently because I've been stupidly busy. Had to switch down to the 40 mile ride last week on the Wiggle New Forest ride because my legs just couldn't do 70. Did my nice 31 mile ride this morning. I had planned to join the local cycle club for the first time today but got up too late!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hammering down here, has been all morning and forecast all day.



I decided to have another go at mapping a 10 miler when the rain eased off this morning. The dry spell didn't last long though and I got soaked. The 10 miler still needs work as I went down a dead end road too. Still not got it quite right. I've tried an online mapping site so I'll try and ride it in person within the next couple of days. 
Hopefully everybody has dried out by now, although I just nipped to the Spar for something and got wet again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I decided to have another go at mapping a 10 miler when the rain eased off this morning. The dry spell didn't last long though and I got soaked. The 10 miler still needs work as I went down a dead end road too. Still not got it quite right. I've tried an online mapping site so I'll try and ride it in person within the next couple of days.
> Hopefully everybody has dried out by now, although I just nipped to the Spar for something and got wet again


Well I was nice and warm and dry for the most part, thighs got a little wet, about 30 miles was in the dark about 70% of that was on dark country roads, and and 20% of it was in the rain, and this was at the highest most open parts, still like I said nice and warm, the Aldi Jacket must be the beat £15 I have spent on clothing so far..
http://app.strava.com/activities/88877823#1850452179


----------



## Exile (13 Oct 2013)

Given the weather here I was lucky to coax the O/H out for a quick 8-mile ride. Being fair, we did do 20+ last Sunday, but the weather today was a million miles from the sun we had for that. Blowing rain, gusting headwinds that seemed to follow you around and a _very_ noticeable chill if you dared slow down too much . Thinking it's getting to be time for the shorts to get put away until spring...

Also think it's time to take the bike to the LBS and get it checked over. Caught the rear wheel on a not-so-drop-kerb as I got home and now there's a bit of side play in it. Probably not as big a crisis as I initially made it out to be (anyone would've thought the bike had spontaneously combusted after insinuating something about my ancestry by the language I used) but I'm still very much new to this bike maintenance thing so it might as well have collapsed into a pile of components as far as me knowing how to solve the problem goes.

Was planning on taking the bike in for a check-up at between 400 and 500 miles anyway, just to make sure everything was still mechanically sound (never can trust these cheap bikes, or so I've been told) so I guess that's just being brought forwards to the 300 mile(ish) mark. Ah well, the rear rack will just have to wait a little longer. Again...


----------



## DaveyM (13 Oct 2013)

@puffinbilly 
Yeah that was the ride from the hub, they have a lot of rides out from the Hub.
slow and steady with some nice folk.
If you ever fancy any company let me know.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Oct 2013)

@Exile Who told you cant trust cheap bikes, my cheap Viking (£300) and I have covered over 10,000 miles since June 2013, mind you, its hardly the same bike. I trust it almost 100% these days.


----------



## stevey (13 Oct 2013)

Went for a 1 mile run earlier first time in over 30 years ....Got soaked.... Fun though


----------



## Exile (13 Oct 2013)

@Nigelnaturist £300 is expensive compared to my £150 Tesco Home Delivery Special , although it's not done too badly over its first couple of hundred miles. And so long as the frame stays solid I'm up for just replacing parts on it as they wear out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2013)

Exile said:


> @Nigelnaturist £300 is expensive compared to my £150 Tesco Home Delivery Special , although it's not done too badly over its first couple of hundred miles. And so long as the frame stays solid I'm up for just replacing parts on it as they wear out.


 Thats just what I have done, more usually because something has needed it, the best investment was the wheels some RS10's at £100 from planet-X just upgraded from a 7sp shifter to an 8sp, this as been a good move too, as it allows me to remain on eith the 40 or 52 front ring, wheres as before I was sort of changing quite often


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2013)

Another day off. Horrible murky day anyway plus couldn't be bothered. Got my tiny pension into the bank today so have ordered a new pair of Durano Plus ready for when the ones I am using finally wear out. £53 for the pair which isn't the cheapest but when you work it out I have done about 5700 miles on them so not even 1p per mile


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Another day off. Horrible murky day anyway plus couldn't be bothered. Got my tiny pension into the bank today so have ordered a new pair of Durano Plus ready for when the ones I am using finally wear out. £53 for the pair which isn't the cheapest but when you work it out I have done about 5700 miles on them so not even 1p per mile


Gives me an idea, how much do you spend per mile on your bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gives me an idea, how much do you spend per mile on your bike.


Behave yourself.........any more facts and figures and I am stopping coming in here


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2013)

Think spend per mile is an excuse for doing more miles.
"It reduces the cost per mile" Maybe
Hoping I maybe cycling again tomorrow or Weds. Forecast for Wed is rain (at least at the time I go out)
Will keep fingers crossed.

Been on the phone to Doc and social services to get someone going in to keep an eye on mum while Dad in Hosp
SHe neither sees nor hears too well. - She could leave stove one! 
However she is happy and does not worry at all!

Cycling will be a good antidote to all that


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Another day off. Horrible murky day anyway plus couldn't be bothered. Got my tiny pension into the bank today so have ordered a new pair of Durano Plus ready for when the ones I am using finally wear out. £53 for the pair which isn't the cheapest but when you work it out I have done about 5700 miles on them so not even 1p per mile


I feel at a disadvantage - whenever I see something like Durano plus I have to google it.
When I cycle before I was blissfully unaware of most bike developments. Knew the pros used different equipt. Got my stuff all from the one LBS - a nice man who had the answers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I feel at a disadvantage - whenever I see something like Durano plus I have to google it.
> *When I cycle before I was blissfully unaware of most bike developments. Knew the pros used different equipt.* Got my stuff all from the one LBS - a nice man who had the answers.


This until I got the bike in 2008, and I thought thumb shifters the bees-knees till last year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Oct 2013)

Got home @ 4pm psyched up for bike ride. Had a cuppa, went to put gear on and hey presto - it went black and started blowing and raining again.

Tbh chaps and chapesses this cycling thing is a bit grim and I am losing the will a bit......I was in a nice rythmn a while back but it has all gone belly up since my holiday way back in August. Mainly weather related.

I am just going to plod my way through the winter doing what I can but I am worried that I won't be up for it post-winter. Maybe worrying too much but we shall see.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Oct 2013)

Keep the faith Spokey


----------



## Reece (14 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got home @ 4pm psyched up for bike ride. Had a cuppa, went to put gear on and hey presto - it went black and started blowing and raining again.
> 
> Tbh chaps and chapesses this cycling thing is a bit grim and I am losing the will a bit......I was in a nice rythmn a while back but it has all gone belly up since my holiday way back in August. Mainly weather related.
> 
> I am just going to plod my way through the winter doing what I can but I am worried that I won't be up for it post-winter. Maybe worrying too much but we shall see.


You're not the only one mate. I've been out once in 9weeks. The once being the Tour of Britain pro 100mile ride which nearly got the better off me (not clever riding 100miles and 7500ft of climbing after 4 weeks out of the saddle). Whole of September was manic at work with lots of 10hour plus shifts and one 3am-5pm shift trying to get all the new cars ready for fleet sales etc, which made me tired and didn't help on the cycling front.

Started to become second nature of just laying in bed now as feels like an age since last rode the Road bike. Determined to get out this weekend though!!!


----------



## stevey (14 Oct 2013)

Reece said:


> You're not the only one mate. I've been out once in 9weeks.



And I felt bad having a week off, Anyways just back from a ride halfway around realized I forgot the garmin worked it out when I got back 12.5 miles feel much better now. 

@SpokeyDokey Just get through the next few months mate you've done well so far


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Oct 2013)

A bit chilly today, no rain, no strong wind and no work so of we went;

http://www.strava.com/activities/89170001

Went for it on the short climb "Peb's steep bit" rewarded with a 19th place, it's a rough bit of road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gives me an idea, how much do you spend per mile on your bike.



More than I should, but less than what it would cost me to run a car


----------



## GreigM (15 Oct 2013)

Got out for 15 miles today, bit of rain but not too bad compared to yesterday when I got drowned and managed 8 miles. Keep getting a bit of a pain on the inside of my right knee, seemed to go away after 4 miles but then came back, maybe need to look at my seat position? Could just be a general ache and pain from doing some exersize though I guess, goes away as soon as I am off the bike.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Oct 2013)

Family matters taken up too much time today for any cycling
Tomorrow I go for a spin, by bike if hopefully no rain.
I remain concerned that my knee probs may have been wrong position, but I did check at it seemed to be OK. Not really sure about the back/forward adjustment of the saddle though


----------



## morrisman (15 Oct 2013)

Finally gone and done it:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/390997895

First time I have managed the climbs in both directions, yes I know its only 820 feet but it's hard when you are old and knackered like me.


----------



## stevey (15 Oct 2013)

Remembered the garmin this time... 
Felt good to get out

http://www.strava.com/activities/89269004

On another note was shoes would people recommend for spd pedals? (pref MTB shoes)


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Remembered the garmin this time...
> Felt good to get out
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/89269004
> ...


 
Well done for getting out in the dark @stevey , too many pot holes on most of my routes to risk that!

I've had these shoes for the past year, not MTB shoes but very comfy & a good all-rounder. (& on offer at my LBS at the moment!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Oct 2013)

No progress here today.
Wind Howling here with rain to match, think I'm going to have a soak in the bath !!!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2013)

Just too wet to do my usual Wednesday run (so done by car)- will keep hoping for a window


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Oct 2013)

Reece said:


> You're not the only one mate. I've been out once in 9weeks. The once being the Tour of Britain pro 100mile ride which nearly got the better off me (not clever riding 100miles and 7500ft of climbing after 4 weeks out of the saddle). Whole of September was manic at work with lots of 10hour plus shifts and one 3am-5pm shift trying to get all the new cars ready for fleet sales etc, which made me tired and didn't help on the cycling front.
> 
> Started to become second nature of just laying in bed now as feels like an age since last rode the Road bike. Determined to get out this weekend though!!!



I have the same issues, had a back back for a while so didn't get out for nearly a month and then I really lost my get up and go, what makes it harder is because I've not been out much when I do go out and struggle to get decent speeds it makes me feel less like going out again next time as I seem to have lost 2 mph off my average speed but while trying harder!!

I have decided this week to take a back to basics approach and not worry about speed/distance etc and just enjoy it, my fitness will return I am sure, I also need to lose the extra weight I've put on over the last few weeks so even when I can't get out I will try and do 30 mins on the turbo.


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2013)

Well if the weather today stays like it has been..... Very wet, I ain't going anywhere tonight


----------



## GreigM (16 Oct 2013)

Not too bad a day up here, wind is picking up a bit but got out for 20 miles at least it stayed dry  - http://www.strava.com/activities/89393655

Adjusted my seat back a touch last night and never had any grief from my knee today. I do like to take a few pics when out and about (normally when my legs are telling me to find the nearest bus stop) so here is today's - It's Loch Leven famous for keeping Mary Queen of Scots captive, nice place even if the weather is not so great.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Oct 2013)

WET DAY AGAIN!


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2013)

Rains gone but very windy will be an easy ride out tonight...


----------



## Stonechat (16 Oct 2013)

Been v nice late afternoon but can't get out now so hoping for tomorrow - sure Mrs Stonechat has some jobs as well for me to do
(To be hones I know the jobs, but I could postpone themwithout worrying)


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Oct 2013)

A mix of work & put pay to any progress here too but I did buy a the new pair of shoes I was going to get next year as they were in the sale so thanks @stevey for making me look!


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> A mix of work & put pay to any progress here too but I did buy a the new pair of shoes I was going to get next year as they were in the sale so thanks @stevey for making me look!



@Goonerobes  which one's did you go for?


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2013)

Just the normal with the added bonus of dumb ass drivers...

http://www.strava.com/activities/89464520


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Oct 2013)

These A tad extravagant maybe but what the heck, you only live once!


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> These A tad extravagant maybe but what the heck, you only live once!



Ohhhh very nice


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Just the normal with the added bonus of dumb ass drivers...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/89464520


 
Good on ya, two nights in a row & more miles in the bank. 

I'm going to have to test ride the new shoes tomorrow!

What did the drivers do?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> These A tad extravagant maybe but what the heck, you only live once!


Very nice and come in wide fitting too which is good. Mind you I would have to starve for the rest of the month at that price!


----------



## stevey (16 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Good on ya, two nights in a row & more miles in the bank.
> 
> I'm going to have to test ride the new shoes tomorrow!
> 
> What did the drivers do?



They seem to have forgotten what the little sticks behind the wheel are for what they called oh yes indicators... 

Hope you're shoes work out ok.


----------



## electric eel (16 Oct 2013)

just back in the saddle after 4 weeks of. its like starting from scratch again. still done 8 miles and happy to be back.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2013)

Yuk......pouring here. I don't mind going out in light rain but not quite as heavy as this especially when I haven't been feeling 100%. Tomorrow looks drier but windy. I can see my day or two off turning into a week off at this rate.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Very nice and come in wide fitting too which is good. Mind you I would have to starve for the rest of the month at that price!


 
Fortunately I don't eat an awful lot Mo & the cats are quite fond of mice!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yuk......pouring here. I don't mind going out in light rain but not quite as heavy as this especially when I haven't been feeling 100%. Tomorrow looks drier but windy. I can see my day or two off turning into a week off at this rate.



Rule 5, jump on the hybrid and go ride through a couple of puddles


----------



## ceejayh (17 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> These A tad extravagant maybe but what the heck, you only live once!



Nice shoes 

And there's me thinking £75 on my Northwaves was a lot .


----------



## bororider (17 Oct 2013)

Went out yesterday, 1st ride since last wednesday, and done 28 miles. For the first time I didn't enjoy a single minute of it. Not sure if I'm just a fair weather cyclist or not!!!
I was frozen when i got home, the wind was a nightmare.
Sods law dictates though that today, when I can't get out, is a beautiful day.

I'll perhaps perservere for a week or 2 but any more rides like that and I'll jack it in til the spring I think


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2013)

bororider said:


> Went out yesterday, 1st ride since last wednesday, and done 28 miles. For the first time I didn't enjoy a single minute of it. Not sure if I'm just a fair weather cyclist or not!!!
> I was frozen when i got home, the wind was a nightmare.
> Sods law dictates though that today, when I can't get out, is a beautiful day.
> 
> I'll perhaps perservere for a week or 2 but any more rides like that and I'll jack it in til the spring I think


Theres some beautiful weather to ride in, during the Autumn/Winter, yes its cold, but its not always miserable, and not always cold. I did 42 miles on Sunday evening, in the wind and some rain, thoroughly enjoyed it though. I haven't been out much this week due to an eye infection, I got 25 miles done on Tuesday evening, again a good chunk in the dark (though more street lights I think, than Sunday).


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2013)

Looks like the forecast is to be rain/showers pretty much constantly for the next ten days at least  I think it's more the fact that it makes it so dull and gloomy that gets me down. Actually had my gear on this morning then decided it was daft going out in pouring rain so changed my mind. Dog just got a quick walk instead.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> *They seem to have forgotten what the little sticks behind the wheel are for what they called oh yes indicators...*
> 
> Hope you're shoes work out ok.


 
Some drivers are the same around here too, you'd think I had tourette's some days when people don't indicate whether I'm cycling or driving. Its both annoying & dangerous!


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Nice shoes
> 
> And there's me thinking £75 on my Northwaves was a lot .


 
Thanks, I'm thinking long term investment as the touring shoes will still be used in the wet on the hybrid.


----------



## ceejayh (17 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking long term investment as the touring shoes will still be used in the wet on the hybrid.



Fair point.

I had to buy everything from scratch because I've only just got into road biking so I set myself budgets for everything I needed but I wanted to spend a little more on those items which make contact with the bike. So for me, £75 on shoes was a little treat to myself, and I love them. Same with the mitts I bought, I was going to get some cheapo ones but decided to spend a little more and got some decent Specialized ones. 

I fear I am getting the cycling bug though, so God help my bank balance in the future .


----------



## ceejayh (17 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Theres some beautiful weather to ride in, during the Autumn/Winter, yes its cold, but its not always miserable, and not always cold. I did 42 miles on Sunday evening, in the wind and some rain, thoroughly enjoyed it though. I haven't been out much this week due to an eye infection, I got 25 miles done on Tuesday evening, again a good chunk in the dark (though more street lights I think, than Sunday).



As a season, Autumn is probably favourite, mainly because I like saying the word 'autumnal' . 

I love seeing the changing colours in the trees and getting out in the countryside, whether it's walking with Mrs ceejayh or on my bike.

I'm feeling all autumnal now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2013)

@ceejayh doomed 
@Mo1959 the thing is Mo you dont have to go out in the rain, but its good knowing if it is bad you can do it, and that takes time and experience to find out it isn't as bad as you at first think it is, BUT you do need to have the right gear to some degree, you have to be warm, dry helps but it isn't so important, besides you only really get soaked when it is really pouring, well thats what I have found, legs get wet, but the last few rides in the rain (one quite heavy for a short time) my upper body was dry and warm, feet remained dry with overshoes, (though I have been soaked wearing the same overshoes, in a really prolong rain fall). Being visible is so important, if in heavy traffic a Hi-Viz Gillit or shirt/Jacket, not so busy a good reflective jacket/shirt. LIGHTS cant stress this enough I see so many idiots with no lights dark clothing, no wonder car drivers have a right to moan about cyclists (good and bad in both camps).
Once riding and working you should create enough body heat to stay warm, hands and feet need better protection however, even is a little wet if you working hard enough you will stay warm. Commuting is a different ball game, i dont have much experiance with it, but multiple base layers will keep you warm, last winter most of the time I had a thermal vest two ski base layers and a longsleeved cycling shirt, and I was warm enough, even down to -1 or 2 ( I tend to bail if it much colder than that due to ice, though it has been know for me to be out).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> As a season, Autumn is probably favourite, mainly because I like saying the word 'autumnal' .
> 
> I love seeing the changing colours in the trees and getting out in the countryside, whether it's walking with Mrs ceejayh or on my bike.
> 
> I'm feeling all autumnal now.


Wait till your in your autumn years you may feel a little different.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Oct 2013)

bororider said:


> Went out yesterday, 1st ride since last wednesday, and done 28 miles. For the first time I didn't enjoy a single minute of it. Not sure if I'm just a fair weather cyclist or not!!!
> I was frozen when i got home, the wind was a nightmare.
> Sods law dictates though that today, when I can't get out, is a beautiful day.
> 
> I'll perhaps perservere for a week or 2 but any more rides like that and I'll jack it in til the spring I think



I think for cold weather its even more important than summer in getting the right gear to wear. Being frozen on the bike is never going to make it enjoyable, its all about wearing the right kit so once you've ridden a couple of miles your body temperature reaches a nice comfy level.

Personally I would recommend as a great starting point two things, a really good quality base layer and a buff. My base layer is this one - http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q...eck_long_sleeve_base_layer___one_size___white. Really top notch quality, keeps body heat in, keeps the sweat and rain away from your skin. 1st step to feeling toasty.

A buff (if you didn't already know) is a magic piece of cloth which does umpteen things, can wear it round your neck, as a full face balaclava, a bandana, over just your chin and ears....you can wear it all year round too as it keeps sweat away from you in summer, and keeps your head warm during winter. Step 2 to feeling toasty.

Beyond that its the usual assortment of long sleeves and legs, right gloves (full fingered when its HOW COLD?!?) and if its slightly damp some sealskinz socks always help. In fact thermal cycling socks are pretty much the 3rd step to feeling toasty.

Keep your feet and head warm, get a good quality base layer for your chest, some gloves for the fingers, and it really shouldn't matter what the weather throws at you. Once you have ridden a couple of miles, you may even feel like shedding some kit!

Don't give up, you will be missing out on some sunny winter rides.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2013)

Nomadski said:


> I think for cold weather its even more important than summer in getting the right gear to wear. Being frozen on the bike is never going to make it enjoyable, its all about wearing the right kit so once you've ridden a couple of miles your body temperature reaches a nice comfy level.
> 
> Personally I would recommend as a great starting point two things, a really good quality base layer and a buff. My base layer is this one - http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q...eck_long_sleeve_base_layer___one_size___white. Really top notch quality, keeps body heat in, keeps the sweat and rain away from your skin. 1st step to feeling toasty.
> 
> ...


That's helpful, never know what to wear
My not riding is now mostly due to family circs (Dad in Hosp)
Keep trying to make a small window

Spent some time this morning on the phone trying to sort some things out
Maybe tomorrow?

(Edit my base layer is the Aldi Merino one)


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2013)

Great words of wisdom as always @Nomadski, I thought I was kitted up for winter but I've never heard of a buff? Will need to start saving again! 

Todays little 38 mile sortie to test the new shoes was most enjoyable in the autumn sunshine & the stiffer soles certainly made for a different feel to the ride & I somehow felt more attached to the bike if that makes sense?

One question however is should I raise my seat as I am effectively about 1cm taller in these shoes than I was with the recessed cleats so any advise would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.strava.com/activities/89602004


----------



## Nomadski (17 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Great words of wisdom as always @Nomadski, I thought I was kitted up for winter but I've never heard of a buff? Will need to start saving again!
> 
> Todays little 38 mile sortie to test the new shoes was most enjoyable in the autumn sunshine & the stiffer soles certainly made for a different feel to the ride & I somehow felt more attached to the bike if that makes sense?
> 
> ...



Oh you dont need to save, they only cost around £10.

The magical and all seeing all powerful buff (aka a cyclists greatest friend)


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewVEK-AElDY


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Oh you dont need to save, they only cost around £10.
> 
> The magical and all seeing all powerful buff (aka a cyclists greatest friend)
> 
> ...




Nice one thanks, now then what should I get a buff or a polar buff , decisions decisions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2013)

Nothing to say, just wanted to see if my sig had updated


----------



## Nomadski (17 Oct 2013)

Well as @themosquitoking suggested today was going to have "good weather" I went out with him and his mate Mike on a merry jaunt to Box Hill. Of course it was absolutely lashing down with rain thru great portions of the ride, which means Ill be turning my bike upside down to empty the bottom bracket of water tomorrow! We did get good spells of sunny weather too so not all bad, had a few tea breaks along the way which probably suited my knee, and went for a PB attempt up Box Hill, which I managed to get, beating my previous time by a minute and 20 odd seconds, so well happy.

Post Box Hill tea celebrations also consisted of me and @themosquitoking laughing at Mike's bike as it seemed to have invented a new shape for a wheel...

















Hurricane Wherethehelldidyoucomefrom hit us on the way back and midway the wheelbutnotreallyawheel gave in and we heard a nice BANG! as Mikes tyre completely blew apart. So a quick half mile walk to the local garage for Mike to be rescued ensued before we carried on to the journeys end (with another cuppa for good measure at @themosquitoking's).

Got a few new PB's along the way, and also tried out my C02 inflator for the first time since I got it nearly a year ago (it was awesome!)

Best of all pushed the knee quite a bit and it felt fine so onwards and upwards.

http://app.strava.com/activities/89613079

Oh, and happy birthday to @themosquitoking


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nothing to say, just wanted to see if my sig had updated


Yea well done.


----------



## morrisman (18 Oct 2013)

Fab night for riding, really warm for the time of year and bright moonlight. Did the 16 mile round trip to morris dance practice on the bike 16 miles with 800ft of climb finishing at midnight - not bad considering I had my button accordion in my pannier


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2013)

Glad I got a quick spin this morning as tomorrow looks horrendous 
*Central, Tayside and Fife*
*Forecast Summary*

*Saturday*
Wet and windy for much of the day with prolonged spells of rain, occasionally heavy especially across Tayside and Fife with surface water and spray. Cold in the strong winds. 
Still wasn't feeling brilliant but glad I got out even although it was only 19 miles.


----------



## stevey (18 Oct 2013)

Well my shoes arrived this morning http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-xc30-spd-mountain-bike-shoes/ coupled with these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/

So attached my cleats and after having at least 20 min indoor clipping in/out braved outside......
All went ok had them on the loosest setting so wasn't to bad done a few stop/starts, very pleased will brave the open road later...

Shoes are very comfortable took note on sizing up from normal shoe size, Glad i did.


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Well my shoes arrived this morning http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-xc30-spd-mountain-bike-shoes/ coupled with these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/
> 
> So attached my cleats and after having at least 20 min indoor clipping in/out braved outside......
> All went ok had them on the loosest setting so wasn't to bad done a few stop/starts, very pleased will brave the open road later...
> ...


 
Nice 

Good luck with the ride but I think its compulsory to fall off as least once, I did right outside my own front door!!


----------



## ceejayh (18 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Well my shoes arrived this morning http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-xc30-spd-mountain-bike-shoes/ coupled with these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/
> 
> So attached my cleats and after having at least 20 min indoor clipping in/out braved outside......
> All went ok had them on the loosest setting so wasn't to bad done a few stop/starts, very pleased will brave the open road later...
> ...



Don't worry about it too much (easier said than done I know!!).

I practised loads indoors sitting on my bike between a door frame.

Haven't had a 'clipless moment'......yet!!!!


----------



## ceejayh (18 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Nice
> 
> Good luck with the ride but I think its compulsory to fall off as least once, I did right outside my own front door!!



Well, if you're going to fall off, where better to do it .


----------



## stevey (18 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Haven't had a 'clipless moment'......yet!!!!



And now your doomed....


----------



## Stonechat (18 Oct 2013)

Yes finally got out - due partly to the vagaries of the NHS

Went out in car to take Mum to visit Dad in hospital
I knew they were going to transfer him to another slightly nearer hospital so called in advance

Got to Mum's and got a text from my sister saying he was being moved now.
Called hosp he was in "departure lounge" - and 1/2 hour overdue to move. We gave up on the visit and I caught up with mum's admin etc.

Got home in time for a run of 9.97 miles at 14.7 mph
Strava is here missing a bit
http://www.strava.com/activities/89798286

Feels good to get the wind in my legs again.
No hills but the form seems OK and a few sports of rain held off (dog is next so need it to stay off)
A very short run but I needed that


----------



## Stonechat (18 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Don't worry about it too much (easier said than done I know!!).
> 
> I practised loads indoors sitting on my bike between a door frame.
> 
> Haven't had a 'clipless moment'......yet!!!!


I slackened the clip tension off and they don't unclip by accident and unclip quicker - no clipless moments since then


----------



## SWSteve (18 Oct 2013)

@ceejayh I also didn't realise I would get bitten so hardly by the bug...let's just say I am living within my means, but socializing seems to come after cycling 'essentials'. If possible find kit which isn't cycling specific, but does a great job. I bought a massive set of sports socks from Sports Direct for about a fiver, less than one pair of the cheapest 'cycling socks' I've seen online, I doubt there would be a noticable difference. I also plan on buying some skiing/snowboarding mittens for when it's cold on my cycle into work.


----------



## ceejayh (18 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> And now your doomed....



I guess that wasn't the best boast to make was it .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @ceejayh I also didn't realise I would get bitten so hardly by the bug...let's just say I am living within my means, but socializing seems to come after cycling 'essentials'. If possible find kit which isn't cycling specific, but does a great job. I bought a massive set of sports socks from Sports Direct for about a fiver, less than one pair of the cheapest 'cycling socks' I've seen online, I doubt there would be a noticable difference. I also plan on buying some skiing/snowboarding mittens for when it's cold on my cycle into work.


I had to go out shopping with the O.H. tonight, and haven't anything but cycling kit that fits. So ended up in leggings (non cycling, though can be used as a base layer, got these last xmas, and they are to big to be honest), and a Jacket I got back in the summer.I haven't bought any clothes this year that arn't for the bike.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had to go out shopping with the O.H. tonight, and haven't anything but cycling kit that fits. So ended up in leggings (non cycling, though can be used as a base layer, got these last xmas, and they are to big to be honest), and a Jacket I got back in the summer.I haven't bought any clothes this year that arn't for the bike.



The only clothes I've bought this year are polo shirts, and maybe two at that. I'm really struggling with trousers, I'm a fan of a skinny jean but am almost helpless with them...
Stretch skinny jeans 32" - too big
Stretch skinny jeans 30" - fine on leg, too small on waist
Spray on jeans 32" - my legs, despite not being the slimmest, are too defined for these jeans. 

The spray on jeans were a bit much, but I cannot hep but feel that I may struggle with jeans until I take on a proper regime to try and slim down on top of all the exercise..meaning my chunky legs would lose the fat. 

Luckily by losing weight you can keep wearing your old clothes, if it was the the way round it can be much more expensive


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Oct 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Oh you dont need to save, they only cost around £10.
> 
> The magical and all seeing all powerful buff (aka a cyclists greatest friend)
> 
> ...



That polar buff looks good, I want.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> That polar buff looks good, I want.


Would need a waterproof one today! Rained all night and set to continue most of the day.
I had a buff several years ago and have lost it. Wonder if it is lurking at the back of a drawer or cupboard somewhere. He makes it look so versatile in that video


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2013)

Raining non-stop here.

Am pretty demoralised with cycling tbh - wondering if it really is for me.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Raining non-stop here.
> 
> Am pretty demoralised with cycling tbh - wondering if it really is for me.


Hang in there........looks like we are in for a prolonged wet spell and it is going to be tough to even get out for the odd day I think. To be honest if I can manage one or two days a week just to keep things ticking over I will be happy enough.


----------



## RWright (19 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Raining non-stop here.
> 
> Am pretty demoralised with cycling tbh - wondering if it really is for me.


Another grey day here, has been like this for going on two weeks or so but hasn't been cold yet. I haven't gone out as much lately. I have been working on the bikes some, working a little and relaxing a lot.  Just cycle when you are ready. I sometimes have a spell that I don't really feel like going out every day so I don't, more so in the fall and winter. I like for the bikes to be ready when I am though.


----------



## RWright (19 Oct 2013)

Chat is acting weird for me. I started to post a reply to a post by Steve earlier and didn't post it. Forgot about it and came back later to post my last message and the other post was still saved somehow and it posted too.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Oct 2013)

Quite warm here in Evesham and no rain.
Went out for a short one with Max (8yrs), he insisted I took the T3. He did well not stopping on two hills on the Pebworth loop, however I had my first ever clipless moment! We were making good progress, I heard a large HGV coming up behind and called out to warn him as I looked over my shoulder and back, in that instant he decided to stop dead in his tracks, I just managed to swerve to miss his back wheel then ours bodies clashed together and down we went to the left. I have a lovely chain ring cut on my left calf.

http://www.strava.com/activities/89954824

Here he is getting to the top of "Pebs steep bit"


----------



## morrisman (19 Oct 2013)

Currently in Costas in Ealing Broadway waiting for the rain to stop. Mrs Morrisman is at a college reunion lunch so bought the Tern for a spin around Chiswick and Ealing, all was going well until the skies opened and I'm not kitted out for bad weather.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Oct 2013)

Cleaned the Sirrus this morning so decided to get the old Felt out and take it for a ride to check it is okay for the winter. Rode very well, adjusted the seat height a bit once home. made a nice change going out at a pootling pace.

http://www.strava.com/activities/89951761


----------



## RWright (19 Oct 2013)

Ouch Brian, hope your calf isn't cut too bad. I just put some new shifters on my Synapse, I may have to go take a test spin and check them out. One of those days so far that I don't really feel like doing much, but it is early here.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Oct 2013)

It looks worse than it is thanks. I've edited the original post as it's my calf not thigh.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Oct 2013)

Ouch! @BrianEvesham hopefully the cut isn't too bad and doesnt play up.

Went out with Bristol Road Club for my first ever club ride. The opening was a nice, gentle pace I could settle with, however after the coffee everything changed. It seemed like we would be going faster as people were being quite stern with instructions like 'make sure you don't get out the saddle when we're going down this hill, we don't want an accident' to be honest I appreciated it as they were roads I did not know, and a couple of junctions came up all of a sudden where if I wasn't in the group I may not have felt 100% comfortable. 

What I certainly learned is that I can hold this pace for 60 miles and feel okay, all I need to do is keep at the club runs and cycle too/from them and I'll be basically at the Ride London pace I set myself when I entered....provided I get a spot. 

Hoping to get out with them every Saturday I'm not working, hopefully it goes well. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/89961314


----------



## Reece (19 Oct 2013)

Well ended my non-cycling run today. 58 miles with some friends, rain didn't even bother me, was just nice to get out finally. Legs were tiring towards the end and felt like I'd not been out on the bike for a while.

http://app.strava.com/activities/89982907


----------



## stevey (19 Oct 2013)

God i hate the wind.
http://www.strava.com/activities/89991068

@BrianEvesham hope your thighs ok 

@Reece Great ride considering the lay off


----------



## RWright (19 Oct 2013)

All these very nice rides are going to make me go out lol.

Steve, nice to hear you enjoyed your group ride. Looks like they saved the best for last on that one. Nice job.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> All these very nice rides are going to make me go out lol.
> 
> Steve, nice to hear you enjoyed your group ride. Looks like they saved the best for last on that one. Nice job.



The end was bloody hard, coffee stop at the bottom of THAT HILL, the worst bit for me was the small bobble just after that, I didn't know the roads so it was pretty tough to think what was going on


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Oct 2013)

*loody hell!

Finished watching Footy - got togged up went to get Trusty Steed and it had a whopping great thorn through the sidewall of the rear tyre.

30 seconds after discovering that the heavens opened and we now have a big spectacular thunder & lightening event going on out there!

Kismet!

I have very busy week coming up and struggle to see where I can even get out on the bike until next Sunday when no doubt it will be raining all day!


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Oct 2013)

I'm hoping to get out at first light Sunday for a ride on my own (weather permitting!).


----------



## Stonechat (19 Oct 2013)

Away tomorrow to Kendall
Back Tues


----------



## morrisman (19 Oct 2013)

Mudguards fitted ready for a 75 mile ride on my own tomorrow around leafy Bucks and Oxon in preparation for the St Crispins Day 100 miler next Sunday. Wish me luck as its further than my current 64 mile record and the weather is forecasting heavy showers.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Oct 2013)

Enjoy it @morrisman it's looking like it may rain in the SW tomorrow, hopefully it will stay away from you...and me as I'm meant to be taking the OH out on her bike to help push her to go further and faster.


----------



## johnboyturbo (19 Oct 2013)

Well happy with today ride 







From this to that


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2013)

@johnboyturbo Impressive......great improvement


----------



## johnboyturbo (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks m8 really happy with it


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Oct 2013)

Got out on the road bike for the first time since early September! It's like having a new bike all over again...only out for an hour ('tis Friday night, not the time for solo bike rides!). felt good, even though I've yet to fit the winter mudguards (having trouble fitting them) and definatley needed them... even if the roads hadn't been wet, there's a lot of dodging goes on round here, as I live near several stables. Unsurprisingly way off my segment times, but not a bad overall avg for me of 16.3mph for 15 easy miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Oct 2013)

Weather been pretty fine here bar the odd heavy shower (one of) and a few light ones, couldn't get out (but the way my eye is I am glad in a way) as we have three more children arriving in the next week or so. So we are having to do some mods to the house.
The 11 year old that lives with us his twin brother and younger brother of 6, their 14 yr sister, we currently have their 18 yr sister and her husband, her twin brother and their father with us. That will make 10.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Oct 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Got out on the road bike for the first time since early September! It's like having a new bike all over again...only out for an hour ('tis Friday night, not the time for solo bike rides!). felt good, even though I've yet to fit the winter mudguards (having trouble fitting them) and definatley needed them... even if the roads hadn't been wet, there's a lot of dodging goes on round here, as I live near several stables. Unsurprisingly way off my segment times, but not a bad overall avg for me of 16.3mph for 15 easy miles.


Some't wrong with your Tardis Andy, last time I checked the chronological clock it was Sat. Friday aft was a little busy bike wise here saw 4 others in the space of a mile.


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Some't wrong with your Tardis Andy, last time I checked the chronological clock it was Sat. Friday aft was a little busy bike wise here saw 4 others in the space of a mile.


opps! In my defense, my working week ends on a Saturday, I'm just trying to squeeze an extra day in!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2013)

Rain isn't long off. Roads are saturated with standing water and it is foggy. Summer seems like a distant memory. It is going to be a real effort just to manage a few miles I think.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Oct 2013)

Pouring down - however, I will progress my puncture repair today. Guess that counts as Newbie Progress.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 well done passing 7,000 miles this year Mo, not really been with it much this week sorry for not noticing sooner.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 well done passing 7,000 miles this year Mo, not really been with it much this week sorry for not noticing sooner.


Barely noticed myself Nigel, but thanks. Well I got out for a short run this morning. Still struggling slightly with this virus type thing which makes my breathing feel harder and my throat gets a bit sore if I work too hard. Maybe slightly easier today though, she says hopefully  That's been my lowest mileage week since way back in March. Only 76 miles for the week. Roads had some huge puddles on them....had to be careful not to be approaching them at the same time as a car or I would have got an early bath. 

Made up a bucket of warm water and car shampoo and gave the bike a wash when I got back as it was filthy.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Oct 2013)

Didn't get up as early as I wanted but managed a quick loop, had to be back early as MIL is over for lunch today (apparently I'm needed for cleaning duties !).
Calf is now sore after yesterday's fall and yes I managed to get wet in a big downpour.

http://www.strava.com/activities/90158794#


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 its funny the first 100 to 5,000 you tend to notice every mile stone, as you say you dont seem to take so much notice after that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Didn't get up as early as I wanted but managed a quick loop, had to be back early as MIL is over for lunch today (apparently I'm needed for cleaning duties !).
> Calf is now sore after yesterday's fall and yes I managed to get wet in a big downpour.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/90158794#


At least it stood up to going out Brian.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2013)

Well I am sat here with my H.R.M. on (needed to check it as it gave some weird readings Friday) and its measuring my H.R. at low 70's this I think is the best improvement this cycling has giving me, before I started it used to be mid 90's (this is a daytime resting), I had to check my pulse to be sure as I have never seen readings so low before.


----------



## RWright (20 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I am sat here with my H.R.M. on (needed to check it as it gave some weird readings Friday) and its measuring my H.R. at low 70's this I think is the best improvement this cycling has giving me, before I started it used to be mid 90's (this is a daytime resting), I had to check my pulse to be sure as I have never seen readings so low before.


 That is a very good improvement, mine was at least in the mid 80s and probably higher at one time, just checked it and it was 60.


----------



## fivepence (20 Oct 2013)

Some odd elevation drops/gains recorded on my Garmin this morning, where i am stopped and it shuts off to save battery and then recommences. Not sure i can prevent this from happening

http://www.strava.com/activities/90183305


----------



## spooks (20 Oct 2013)

Just got truly soaked. Set off in a break between showers but but halfway round it was torrential. Going downhill I could barely see. Does anyone have waterproof bibtights and do they actually do what they say on the tin? My waterproof socks were only partially successful and if I'm going to spend lots of money on fancy tights i want them to work!! I have decided I actually really like riding in the rain. There's something exhilerating about it. Definitely woke me up on this lazy sunday morning.


----------



## Reece (20 Oct 2013)

spooks said:


> Just got truly soaked. Set off in a break between showers but but halfway round it was torrential. Going downhill I could barely see. Does anyone have waterproof bibtights and do they actually do what they say on the tin? My waterproof socks were only partially successful and if I'm going to spend lots of money on fancy tights i want them to work!! I have decided I actually really like riding in the rain. There's something exhilerating about it. Definitely woke me up on this lazy sunday morning.


 I like riding in the rain to. As long as it's not bitterly cold and windy at the same time. When things starting going numb it stops being fun lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2013)

spooks said:


> Just got truly soaked. Set off in a break between showers but but halfway round it was torrential. Going downhill I could barely see. Does anyone have waterproof bibtights and do they actually do what they say on the tin? My waterproof socks were only partially successful and if I'm going to spend lots of money on fancy tights i want them to work!! I have decided I actually really like riding in the rain. There's something exhilerating about it. Definitely woke me up on this lazy sunday morning.


I think the best you can do in really bad weather is positive insulation at least you will be warm, I have some commuter overshoes and whilst not elegant keep out most of the rain apart from really bad downpours (and road c*** off your shoes), i found they work better with longer tights than shorts ect. 
I dont mind rain wind, not over keen on really hot days though, love the temps at the moment.



fivepence said:


> Some odd elevation drops/gains recorded on my Garmin this morning, where i am stopped and it shuts off to save battery and then recommences. Not sure i can prevent this from happening
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/90183305


If you need accuracy from the unit, make sure it is outside a good 10 min before you set off, this allows the unit get to the right temp, fluctuations in temp will effect the elevation as the barometer is coupled to the thermometer, so periods of cool temps then in the sun (increased temps will effect it), if temp changes whilst stationary this will also effect it as will changes in air pressure, if a front is moving in or out air pressure will change quite quickly, remember the unit measure small increases in elevation, so it wont take much change in the air pressure to effect the reading, the longer you stationary the bigger this effect can be.


----------



## morrisman (20 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Mudguards fitted ready for a 75 mile ride on my own tomorrow around leafy Bucks and Oxon in preparation for the St Crispins Day 100 miler next Sunday. Wish me luck as its further than my current 64 mile record and the weather is forecasting heavy showers.


Sad to say the weather got the better of me at 56 miles, torrential rain and thunder and lightening, happen to be passing near home so bottled


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Sad to say the weather got the better of me at 56 miles, torrential rain and thunder and lightening, happen to be passing near home so bottled


Acceptable after 56 miles.


----------



## Exile (20 Oct 2013)

Hadn't made it out all week, so decided today would be the day. Had a (mostly) relaxed ride out earlier, following the O/H about now he's got his 125cc motorbike (still ribbing him over how his tax disc calls it a 'Bicycle', and about the fact my bicycle runs on beer and chippy suppers rather than petrol). Felt a little like that cycling thing I saw on the telly last year where the riders chased a pizza delivery moped around a track (not sure what that's about exactly, is it part of their high-calorie diet or something? ).

I say it was mostly relaxed, because I had a near-catastrophic failure of my bike about two miles in when I heard the unmistakable sound of something falling off and bouncing along behind me. At first I thought one of my many lights had decided to jump ship, but life is never that simple. No, it very quickly became apparent that something more significant had detached itself from the bike as I could no longer find the pedal with my left foot. This was because the entire pedal and crank arm were skipping merrily down the road after me. Given I was still travelling at a fair pace (for me, at least), and had only started lightly braking before it all went wrong, it could've ended up much worse, but as it was by some small miracle I managed to keep the bike upright and the road behind was clear enough for me to run back and grab the thing.

Had to walk it home as the tools I carry around with me aren't quite up to the task of refitting a crank arm, but thankfully I wasn't too far from home. In the end, it turns out the nut holding the arm had unscrewed itself, so a quick go with a socket wrench sorted it for the moment, but I think I've found something else to check on at the end of each ride.

Edit: Got out on the bike again this evening with the O/H (he wanted a ride out, I was more than happy to get out again). About a mile in the crank arm falls off again. Starting to think this is a case of something more (and more expensive) than just a loose nut...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Don't worry about it too much (easier said than done I know!!).
> 
> I practised loads indoors sitting on my bike between a door frame.
> 
> Haven't had a 'clipless moment'......yet!!!!



I've had your share!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Oct 2013)

Well - it's pouring down here again...on & on & on....nuff said!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well - it's pouring down here again...on & on & on....nuff said!


I used to think Scotland was a bit damp but your area seems much worse! It's at least mild today so cycling in the rain is actually quite pleasant. It was more the state of the roads and the bike when I got back that was annoying today. Even mudguards only keep so much off.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to think Scotland was a bit damp but your area seems much worse! It's at least mild today so cycling in the rain is actually quite pleasant. It was more the state of the roads and the bike when I got back that was annoying today. Even mudguards only keep so much off.



Just not letting up here Mo' - been a long time since it has been this bad too.


----------



## GreigM (21 Oct 2013)

Had the weekend off as was away to Hull visiting the Mrs family (loads of cyclists in Hull, and most of them on MTB on the pavement) wish I took the bike as it's a very flat place to cycle. Got out this morning for 10 miles, was way too warm though again really is hard to find the right balance of clothing to wear.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Oct 2013)

Although it finally stopped raining just getting out for 24 miles in 20mph winds & on wet leafy roads was progress enough for me on what was one of my toughest rides in a while. I'll be glad when its winter & properly cold but dry!

http://www.strava.com/activities/90448069

Respect to all those who went out in it over the weekend.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Oct 2013)

@SpokeyDokey I feel your pain, it's relentless here as well. I thought it might have at least stopped...but it's been raining all day. It was like it yesterday as well, so hopefully it'll have had enough when I come to go out tomorrow afternoon. Leiu day so I'm off to try and get a Gromit figurine, and then may go out for a spin. Nothing big, just a 25~ mile loop I used to do with a mate a lot, if I want to do more i know how I can bolt on an extra 15.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Oct 2013)

2 days off the bike. Woke up on Sunday morning and threw up and the day continued in the same manner, didn't eat or drink anything for a good 36 hours and lost 1/2 a stone, reckon most of it has gone back on today though. First day I have had off sick in I don't know how long. Need to go for a good ride tomorrow morning, though I suspect with the weather (heavy rain and stupdidly windy) I ain't going to be doing 300 miles this week.


----------



## stevey (21 Oct 2013)

Get ya rides in when ya can saw the weather report earlier thursday & friday whole country .......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> Get ya rides in when ya can saw the weather report earlier thursday & friday whole country .......


Makes no difference to me I have to ride on Fridays, come rain shine or snow.


----------



## stevey (21 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Makes no difference to me I have to ride on Fridays, come rain shine or snow.



If dont mind me asking "why"?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Oct 2013)

I go to the hospital every Friday.


----------



## morrisman (21 Oct 2013)

Think I've discovered I'm hooked. Went out front at 10 to get the bin in, and though 'it's stopped raining and it's pleasantly balmy for an October night' so went back in got changed and went for a quick 7.5 mile - 30 minute blast. I feel great


----------



## ceejayh (22 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Think I've discovered I'm hooked. Went out front at 10 to get the bin in, and though 'it's stopped raining and it's pleasantly balmy for an October night' so went back in got changed and went for a quick 7.5 mile - 30 minute blast. I feel great



Yes, it's official.....you're hooked .


----------



## GreigM (22 Oct 2013)

Got 17 miles in this morning, started off dry but soon the rain arrived but was warm so can't complain too much, quite enjoyed it - http://www.strava.com/activities/90606049

Hills are most certainly my weakness and biggest fear, will need to work on conquering them


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Got 17 miles in this morning, started off dry but soon the rain arrived but was warm so can't complain too much, quite enjoyed it - http://www.strava.com/activities/90606049
> 
> Hills are most certainly my weakness and biggest fear, will need to work on conquering them


Well done for getting out. It is really gloomy here and the roads are filthy. I have sat and looked out and thought about going out but that is as far as I have got


----------



## SWSteve (22 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 I'm doing the same, sat on my sofa deciding whether to go out and accept getting a bit damp/filthy bike or staying on my sofa eating my way out of the weight loss I'm experiencing. 

It would be a lot simpler of my bike wasn't spotless after I cleaned it saturday.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 I'm doing the same, sat on my sofa deciding whether to go out and accept getting a bit damp/filthy bike or staying on my sofa eating my way out of the weight loss I'm experiencing.
> 
> It would be a lot simpler of my bike wasn't spotless after I cleaned it saturday.


Yeah, last two times I have been out it has needed a good clean when I got back. Not sure I can face it again.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah, last two times I have been out it has needed a good clean when I got back. Not sure I can face it again.



I'm cycling to work tomorrow I think, so it'll just get filthy then again. Unsure what to do. I think I need to accept that it's going to rain from now until the rest of my life at some point so I should just accept the dirty bike. 

What mudguards do you run?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm cycling to work tomorrow I think, so it'll just get filthy then again. Unsure what to do. I think I need to accept that it's going to rain from now until the rest of my life at some point so I should just accept the dirty bike.
> 
> What mudguards do you run?


SKS chromoplastics. They give good coverage but there still seems to be a lot of wet dirt gets thrown up onto the bike in places. At least they keep me dry I suppose.
I have been thinking about buying an old mountain bike for the really mucky days and for a bit of fun on some trails too. Thought I had one but the ebay seller has mucked me about and I'm now waiting on a refund


----------



## SWSteve (22 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> SKS chromoplastics. They give good coverage but there still seems to be a lot of wet dirt gets thrown up onto the bike in places. At least they keep me dry I suppose.



Okay, I'm currently looking at thise and RoadRacer ones and unsure which to click on.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay, I'm currently looking at thise and RoadRacer ones and unsure which to click on.


Just make sure you have strong bolt cutters or a decent hacksaw as the stays nearly always seem to need trimmed and they are very tough to cut.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done for getting out. It is really gloomy here and the roads are filthy. I have sat and looked out and thought about going out but that is as far as I have got


Not even had chance to think about it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not even had chance to think about it.


Kind of losing motivation a bit just now. If I don't go out for a short spin today, tomorrow looks pretty awful weather wise and a day or two off soon turn into a week off!


----------



## GreigM (22 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done for getting out. It is really gloomy here and the roads are filthy. I have sat and looked out and thought about going out but that is as far as I have got



Yeah they are bad up by Kinross lots of flooding and the nice little streams of last week are now rapid torrents  I did set out to attempt going up and over the Cleish hill but the road was covered in mud and leaves and a river running down it so abandoned it for another day, maybe next summer 

And I do need to buy some mudguards....


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Yeah they are bad up by Kinross lots of flooding and the nice little streams of last week are now rapid torrents  I did set out to attempt going up and over the Cleish hill but the road was covered in mud and leaves and a river running down it so abandoned it for another day, maybe next summer


That's one I haven't attempted yet myself. Also plan on going over that way next summer to give it a try too. Mind you, my sense of direction isn't very good so whether I actually find it is another matter!


----------



## SWSteve (22 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 I think I'll make a sarnie and then go out. do my lap, it'll be like 1hr 15 followed by a sprint around my home town to try and extend my KOM. Then I'll make my mind up about the mudguards. 
Have a nice jacket on the way courtesy of a gift


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2013)

Since getting back from working in Florida my motivation has plummeted despite working my way up to 40 miles over there I went out last Tuesday did 15 miles & was completely knackered when I got back, then Sunday as the weather was iffy I did 13 miles on the MTB & my legs are still aching. Don't know whether it's the cold or not, might get a chance to go out this after, but I'm not looking forward to it which is just wrong, it's supposed to be for pleasure not a chore.

Alan...


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

Phaeton said:


> but I'm not looking forward to it which is just wrong, it's supposed to be for pleasure not a chore.Alan...


Yep.......kind of sums up the way I am feeling just now. Maybe just the winter blahs setting in


----------



## ceejayh (22 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay, I'm currently looking at thise and RoadRacer ones and unsure which to click on.



I've got some Roadracer 2s but haven't got around to fitting them yet. I keep putting it off because they look particularly fiddly to fit. That and my promise to Mrs ceejayh that I'll get the kitchen finished before we go the Lake District for a few days at the end of November!!


----------



## ceejayh (22 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......kind of sums up the way I am feeling just now. Maybe just the winter blahs setting in



I'm a bit gutted I got my bike so late in the year because at the moment, I don't have a lot of time at the weekends in between going to watch football and DIY. The evenings are really drawing in now and I'm not a big fan of riding in the dark....even though I've got all the lights and clothing.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Oct 2013)

Raining all day here and I mean POORING down. No work so disappointed not to get out with this spare time on my hands.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Raining all day here and I mean POORING down. No work so disappointed not to get out with this spare time on my hands.


Just go out and get wet. I did lots of Sunday's 100 in monsoonial (is that a word?) rain. At least it's warm  (ish)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Kind of losing motivation a bit just now. If I don't go out for a short spin today, tomorrow looks pretty awful weather wise and a day or two off soon turn into a week off!


Mo I aint bothered what the weather does I just cant get out, so much to do before the kids arrive, on top of the my eyes still hurt, but I wont let it bother me, so long as I can keep the fitness up I have built, and its easier to maintain it than to get to this level. People that need an edge my lose it over a few days but the likes of you and me, we wont really, it took longer than a week to build it up it would take longer than a week to lose it.
Edited because I cant see to well.


----------



## Exile (22 Oct 2013)

Now in a bit of a forced hiatus from cycling as the bike is (in polite terms) 'goosed'. BB is shot, as are the rear bearings. Rear derailleur is a subtle s shape (explains why the gears would never stay set). Essentially, the bike is in such a horrid state it (and the O/H which was given almost as bad a diagnosis) will be collected by Tesco later this week and we should get a refund not long after. 

Silver lining is that the O/H has said I can take the £250 we get back and put it towards getting myself something that (hopefully) will last longer than a few months.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2013)

Well I convinced myself to go a quick run and was questioning my wisdom within ten minutes  Started to rain barely a mile from home then a bit of a breeze picked up and was in my face going up a long climb, added to that the huge amount of standing water coming off the fields and it was a pretty soggy ride. Not really all that enjoyable at the time but, as usual, feels good now knowing I got out. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/90629177


----------



## SWSteve (22 Oct 2013)

Bloody typical, I decide to not go out and arrange something to do... now it's glorious sunshine and the roads are dry. I've had enough of this UK weather. I'm going to have to find some other ways to get the cycling in as I can't cycle to work either tomorrow due to commitments after work. Fantastic. 

Maybe I'll do a repeat of the loop I did on Saturday after work


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2013)

The O.H, has just ordered a bike shed which hopefully will save the lawn somewhat this coming winter ( I will still be paying this off next summer 36 weeks), I have ordered a D-Lock for my trips to the clinic in Leeds. I dont usually leave the bike that long to warrant anything more than a cheap cable lock.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Oct 2013)

My new database is coming together slowly, I dont think I will get the same functionality as the spread sheet, but i suppose from here on its more just about recording the data for posterity, data entry is easier and quicker, created a monthly summery weekly ones proving a little troublesome at the moment, I have a working one but I haven't found a way to sort the date field on weeks properly yet. I can summarise for each week of the year, but previous years than have a negative week number.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Oct 2013)

Managed my usual Wednesday run - 8 miles at 14 mph
Was raining a little on the return, but it stopped and sun came out.
Being so busy, every run however short means a lot.
Run not on Strava - (missed the first half)

When Dad is ready he should go home. Think he may need more of my time, the ideal will be if carers go in, and I can fill in as necessary


----------



## GreigM (23 Oct 2013)

Done 10 miles on a route I doubt I ever want to try again, not ashamed to admit to having to walk parts of it (it's still exercise LOL) really was hard for me, wind was pretty bad as well on some parts which was not nice. - http://www.strava.com/activities/90823816


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Done 10 miles on a route I doubt I ever want to try again, not ashamed to admit to having to walk parts of it (it's still exercise LOL) really was hard for me, wind was pretty bad as well on some parts which was not nice. - http://www.strava.com/activities/90823816


Well done. I felt like that about hills when I started too but they do gradually get a bit easier. There is one little one near here that nearly made me feel sick the first time I did it and now I go up on the big ring without that much effort.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. I felt like that about hills when I started too but they do gradually get a bit easier. There is one little one near here that nearly made me feel sick the first time I did it and now I go up on the big ring without that much effort.



Yes, but you are Supermo, major ability, to go up hills!


----------



## morrisman (23 Oct 2013)

Lovely and sunny this afternoon so kitted up and 13 miles later I decided I hate the god of headwinds who seemed able to shift the wind to be in my face for the whole loop. The only respite was down a road with high hedges but when I passed a gate gap i the hedge the wind blew me two foot into the traffic


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, but you are Supermo, major ability, to go up hills!


......albeit slowly!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (23 Oct 2013)

Did my longest ride to date, 39.1 miles, 15.2mph average due to the wind. Couldnt quite be bothered to do another loop of the local roads to hit 40 miles, as I needed a wee!

Was really windy, some cazy sidewinds in places, but it stayed dry.

Got mullered by another cyclist going past Staverton airfield. I was going flat out into a headwind at about 17mph panting like an asthmatic dog, and he just breezed by me like he was on a trip to the shops! Still, its the first time Ive been overtaken since I started in July, so cant grumble too much!

http://www.strava.com/activities/90829585


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Oct 2013)

Well done @Tcr4x4 nice ride.  It was windy down here too & the first 14 miles of my 28 today were into a headwind before it changed to a side wind for a few miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/90828545


----------



## Tcr4x4 (23 Oct 2013)

Think I had just about every direction of wind at one point as I did a big loop.. Just felt like the headwind was following me around!


----------



## Exile (23 Oct 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Did my longest ride to date, 39.1 miles, 15.2mph average due to the wind.



The only time I'd have hoped to get even close to a 15mph average would be with a tailwind. Even thinking about managing it with a headwind makes my legs hurt!


----------



## stevey (23 Oct 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/90885451

Good to get out  

Sometimes the simple things in life are the most satisfying....


----------



## BAtoo (24 Oct 2013)

Yesterday after an early-for-me finish at work had time for the first (shortish) ride for 11 days (work, weather and a few days away are the excuses). 
10 miles at my current average of 14.8ish so not too disappointed with that and it felt better than I thought it would.
Not working today so hopefully can get out for an hour or two - assuming all of the other tasks get sorted first....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2013)

Well the shed arrived before anyone was up here. Thats like before 7a.m. 
I got out late last night due to having to collect the children with the O.H. and their father last evening, it had been an ongoing thing all day with the social worker, in the end the mother whilst upset seems to understand that she can no longer be left in charge with them (due to drink issues).


----------



## GreigM (24 Oct 2013)

Was planning to have a day off today, but the sun is shining and no rain clouds, would be rude not to go for at least a little spin?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the shed arrived before anyone was up here. Thats like before 7a.m.
> I got out late last night due to having to collect the children with the O.H. and their father last evening, it had been an ongoing thing all day with the social worker, in the end the mother whilst upset seems to understand that she can no longer be left in charge with them (due to drink issues).


Sounds hectic. Do you foster?

Glad you have your shed


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Oct 2013)

Glorious day here today.
http://www.strava.com/activities/90991235

Back wheel is now slightly out of true though 

Work front is picking up, got a two week booking starting Monday and As I've now got my bus entitlement back I can drive again this sat for another 12 hour shift 
Happy with my avg today as a bit hilly on this loop (for me!).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2013)

Good to see work picking back up for you.

Weather wise in Leicester it is brilliant blue sky, but a tad nippy, still in shorts though.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Oct 2013)

Cheers, I'm having to turn some work down at the minute.

Yes I made the mistake of wearing bib tights, legs were burning up a bit should have gone with the shorts.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good to see work picking back up for you.
> 
> Weather wise in Leicester it is brilliant blue sky, but a tad nippy, still in shorts though.


Ha, ha.........I'm a cauld tattie.....tights all year round for me  Was a bit nippy first thing here this morning and breezy too but nice blue skies for a while and the roads had dried up a lot so was pretty pleasant really.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2013)

Lock seems a little over kill, and heaver than I thought, still it is Leeds I am going into and will feel a little more secure about leaving it.
Sheds under way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.........I'm a cauld tattie.....tights all year round for me  Was a bit nippy first thing here this morning and breezy too but nice blue skies for a while and the roads had dried up a lot so was pretty pleasant really.


I had legwarmers on last night and some base layer leggings and was to warm really, it appeared colder than it was when I set off, mind I think I was a little tired too.


----------



## GreigM (24 Oct 2013)

Got out for 15 miles - http://www.strava.com/activities/90994483

Dry and sunny but the wind is still annoying, nice tailwind helped me get a PR though 

Gonna wash the bike down and put her away till Saturday at least I think, this ride today took me over 200 miles for this month which is the most I have ever done (165 in Aug, 144 in Sept) I can see an improvement from the start, going further and a little quicker. Best of all is I still love getting out on the bike even when I want to throw it in a bush and walk home


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Best of all is I still love getting out on the bike even when I want to throw it in a bush and walk home


Did contemplate that this morning when I was struggling uphill into a headwind


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.........I'm a cauld tattie.....tights all year round for me  Was a bit nippy first thing here this morning and breezy too but nice blue skies for a while and the roads had dried up a lot so was pretty pleasant really.



A tad nippy down here is probably height of summer temperatures for Scotland


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2013)

Still building the shed, and missing a glorious Autumn afternoon.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Lock seems a little over kill, and heaver than I thought, still it is Leeds I am going into and will feel a little more secure about leaving it.
> Sheds under way.


Yes I have a Kryptonite one quite heavy


----------



## ceejayh (24 Oct 2013)

I've been contemplating in work all day today whether to get out for an hour before dinner. It's been the best day for a few days and I've got a busy weekend ahead so probably not much chance for a spin. So, I was home and back out on the bike by 3.50pm....glad I made the effort as it's been a couple of weeks since I last went out due to a combination of bad weather and DIY. Perfect weather to get out in the country lanes .

http://www.strava.com/activities/91032851

By the way, I did get a tad excited when I noticed I had bagged 8th position on one particular segment.....until I realised it was 8th out of 10 .


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still building the shed, and missing a glorious Autumn afternoon.


The shed can wait, get out and ride


----------



## ceejayh (24 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still building the shed, and missing a glorious Autumn afternoon.



I feel your pain...I'm in the middle of revamping our kitchen!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> The shed can wait, get out and ride


You dont know our lass.  besides so much has changed here Brian, needing to make space where we can I just have the felt to finish, besides battery is charged I will nip out and get 20 miles or so done later, and I would rather ride in the  than build a shed in it .


----------



## RWright (24 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You dont know our lass.  besides so much has changed here Brian, needing to make space where we can I just have the felt to finish, besides battery is charged I will nip out and get 20 miles or so done later, and I would rather ride in the  than build a shed in it .


 
I could really use a shed but I am considering moving to the country so I am sort of hesitant about building anything. It is the next item on my list I think, if I decide to move or not.

I have had a lot of stuff come up at really bad times this month it seems like, haven't got much riding in. It is nice today, just a little cool, I hope to finally be able to get out in just a few minutes, during the warmest part of the day.
If the phone or doorbell rings I don't think I am going to answer either.


----------



## RWright (24 Oct 2013)

Just got in from a breezy ride but it was nice except for the timing. There were a lot of cars and trucks on the narrow rural road today. The chicken processing plant was changing shifts and road construction, propane gas, chicken, tree cutting and every other type truck was out today. No really close passes but much closer than normal. One car went so far into the other lane to give me room it made me nervous and the driver in the other lane was on his horn and over the white line and I was outside the white line. I guess the person never thought about maybe slowing down.  

A big chicken truck got behind me and I thought he would never go around, don't get me wrong I totally appreciate it. I finally pulled into a rural fire station and let him go around, very nice of him to stay back like he did. I tried to motion him around earlier but once he slowed down it is hard for him to accelerate up quickly. He was only a half mile or so from the chicken plant so he was in no hurry. I was lucky he didn't blow by me and shower me with feathers.  I feel much better after getting out and was going to ride longer but I had enough with traffic for one day. I made a special note of the time and won't be doing that road again at that hour.


----------



## BAtoo (25 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still building the shed, and missing a glorious Autumn afternoon.



Now you have a shed here's somewhere else to look - http://www.readersheds.co.uk/

Maybe an entrant for Shed of the Year 2014 ??


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

Wet, windy and still nearly dark it is so gloomy. Oh well, I suppose one dry day was nice! Can't face getting soaked, blown about and having a filthy bike to clean so day off and extra dog walks I think.


----------



## ceejayh (25 Oct 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Now you have a shed here's somewhere else to look - http://www.readersheds.co.uk/
> 
> Maybe an entrant for Shed of the Year 2014 ??



I'm a bit concerned you found that website .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> I feel your pain...I'm in the middle of revamping our kitchen!!!


It's not getting out I am bothered about ceejay


BAtoo said:


> Now you have a shed here's somewhere else to look - http://www.readersheds.co.uk/
> 
> Maybe an entrant for Shed of the Year 2014 ??


I want that T.A.R.D.I.S. one 
Well I managed another 20Km late last night, I will do this months challenge.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

BAtoo said:


> Now you have a shed here's somewhere else to look - http://www.readersheds.co.uk/
> 
> Maybe an entrant for Shed of the Year 2014 ??


Its just a bog standerd shed.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2013)

Hi everyone. Only started cycling at the tail end of August, and as the mileage and times I was achieving were so bad, I didn't want to tell anyone.

Still not very good, but have gone from only a couple of miles in around 45 minutes to 10.5 miles in approx 1.35 mins. Not very fast or far, but when I started I seriously didn't expect to last to be honest. I was gasping for air, my legs felt like rubber and I seriously thought I was going to die at one point.

I will continue to get out as often as I can over the winter period and hopefully next yeat I will see big improvements in both my times and distances.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2013)

A couple of reasons or excuses for a ride to get some shopping for Mum and do something I forgot. Back round the other side of the reservoir
11.6 miles at (Cateye) 13.1 mph, with Pannier on


----------



## Spinney (25 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi everyone. Only started cycling at the tail end of August, and as the mileage and times I was achieving were so bad, I didn't want to tell anyone.
> 
> Still not very good, but have gone from only a couple of miles in around 45 minutes to *10.5 miles in approx 1.35 mins*. Not very fast or far, but when I started I seriously didn't expect to last to be honest. I was gasping for air, my legs felt like rubber and I seriously thought I was going to die at one point.
> 
> I will continue to get out as often as I can over the winter period and hopefully next yeat I will see big improvements in both my times and distances.


I make 10.5 miles in 1.35 minutes approximately 466 mph - not bad for a beginner!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2013)

Sorry. That is is typical of me. Such an numpty. I meant 1 hour and 35 mins.

Im so sorry. That is so funny


----------



## Spinney (25 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry. That is is typical of me. Such an numpty. I meant 1 hour and 35 mins.


We exist (well, we post on here!) to amuse and be amused! 
The main thing is that you enjoy it, and keep at it. Anyone that sneers at slow average speeds can be


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi everyone. Only started cycling at the tail end of August, and as the mileage and times I was achieving were so bad, I didn't want to tell anyone.
> 
> Still not very good, but have gone from only a couple of miles in around 45 minutes to 10.5 miles in approx 1.35 mins. Not very fast or far, but when I started I seriously didn't expect to last to be honest. I was gasping for air, my legs felt like rubber and I seriously thought I was going to die at one point.
> 
> I will continue to get out as often as I can over the winter period and hopefully next yeat I will see big improvements in both my times and distances.


If it's any consolation, I have lasted for a year and I still gasp for air 

Giving it a miss today though. Absolutely chucking it down up here. Still got to walk the dog in it though. Suppose she gets me some fresh air.


----------



## Puddles (25 Oct 2013)

After 2 months on Bertha I now have my seat raised to "proper" height now that I do not wobble so much any more


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi everyone. Only started cycling at the tail end of August, and as the mileage and times I was achieving were so bad, I didn't want to tell anyone.


 To the forum.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Oct 2013)

Evil wind this morning, but decided I would go and look at Saintbury hill. I wish I had just looked, turned round and gone another way .
So I battled on, stopped 4 times to catch my breath and refused to push the bike up at all. Very slow going but at least I didn't stop and walk up. I had to stop when the Garmin auto-paused .
I even had head wind down the other side toward Chipping Campden.
Anyway have a laugh at my Saintbury hill full climb segment;
http://www.strava.com/activities/91180673#

I am surprised I'm not last, just assume they had punctures or one leg!


----------



## RWright (25 Oct 2013)

That hill has some steep grades. Nice work getting up it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

@BrianEvesham Makes me feel a little bit better with my averages now Brian  The hills definitely knock the speed a lot. Funny how you never quite seem to make it up on the descents either! I still have one over near my Dad's that has me beat. I've only got a bit over half way up then just totally run out of steam and have to walk the last bit


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> That hill has some steep grades. Nice work getting up it.


Cheers, my first goal is to make it up without stopping, not worried about the speed for now.

@Mo1959 but I didn't walk up !


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

Oh well, doggy walking in the rain now I suppose. Thank God for waterproof jackets and overtrousers!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers, my first goal is to make it up without stopping, not worried about the speed for now.
> 
> @Mo1959 but I didn't walk up !


Ha, ha. It was so steep I couldn't get started again. I am determined to make it though. Maybe next year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Evil wind this morning, but decided I would go and look at Saintbury hill. I wish I had just looked, turned round and gone another way .
> So I battled on, stopped 4 times to catch my breath and refused to push the bike up at all. Very slow going but at least I didn't stop and walk up. I had to stop when the Garmin auto-paused .
> I even had head wind down the other side toward Chipping Campden.
> Anyway have a laugh at my Saintbury hill full climb segment;
> ...



Well done on beating it, some segment times are really weird. I had one were I stopped for a comfort break and even then I wasn't last.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. It was so steep I couldn't get started again.


Yes I forgot to mention that, I had wheel spins all over the place when restarting on the steep bits.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done on beating it, some segment times are really weird. I had one were I stopped for a comfort break and even then I wasn't last.


I had one segmet in the middle of which I visited Mum. Nonetheless it counted in as a segment for me and needless to say I was last


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. It was so steep I couldn't get started again. I am determined to make it though. Maybe next year.


Been on one of them and fell over


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done on beating it, some segment times are really weird. I had one were I stopped for a comfort break and even then I wasn't last.


Stave f'*** things up at the mo one segment I did today with those I follow, look at Terry's speed.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Been on one of them and fell over


Ha, ha.....yes, great fun. The road in question is so narrow and twisty that you can't even get a run across it to get started again. Maybe try it on the hybrid with the lower gearing and take it very slowly and see if I can make it all the way up some time.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Oct 2013)

Currently wishing I was on my bike...but if I were out and received a puncture I would be stuffed.
Puncture repair kit and pump are in back of car, so would need to cycle there...and f I got a p******** on the way I would be worse than upset. Need to keep that with me I think it's twice now I haven't been able to ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Currently wishing I was on my bike...but if I were out and received a puncture I would be stuffed.
> Puncture repair kit and pump are in back of car, so would need to cycle there...and f I got a p******** on the way I would be worse than upset. Need to keep that with me I think it's twice now I haven't been able to ride.


You'll need to get a little saddle bag and leave it attached to the bike. The topeak ones are a nice size.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll need to get a little saddle bag and leave it attached to the bike. The topeak ones are a nice size.



Yeah, I have a big bag, but it's a properly big bag - good for when out with someone else and you just put all the stuff in is as you are the stronger rider, but not a small bag for keeping on the bike. 

Will probably pop into Evans tomorrow to get one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi everyone. Only started cycling at the tail end of August, and as the mileage and times I was achieving were so bad, I didn't want to tell anyone.
> 
> Still not very good, but have gone from only a couple of miles in around 45 minutes to 10.5 miles in approx 1.35 mins. Not very fast or far, but when I started I seriously didn't expect to last to be honest. I was gasping for air, my legs felt like rubber and I seriously thought I was going to die at one point.
> 
> I will continue to get out as often as I can over the winter period and hopefully next yeat I will see big improvements in both my times and distances.


 don't worry about speeds and times to much (though it's nice to see how you progress) because they will improve, even go backwards sometimes, like I am doing , but the main benefit overall is improved health and this is always an ongoing thing, anyway you will be a bit like @Mo1959 with your hills so take head of what she says, very knowledgeable is Mo, and whilst she bemoans her speeds sometimes, you want to see what she can climb, and wait till the spring/summer and you see what MoTime is 

@BrianEvesham as @RWright says some steep grades there, got a couple local approaching the grade but only very short and not very high in comparison


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll need to get a little saddle bag and leave it attached to the bike. The topeak ones are a nice size.


@ItsSteveLovell Or some gatorskins, remembering to avoid sharp stones though, whilst it didn't puncture the trye it did squash the tyre so much has to pinch the tube, apart from that pretty bomb proof so far after nearly 2,500 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

@welsh dragon Don't listen to that Nigel. He is flattering me. I am a mid fifties, menopausal woman who puffs and pants like Thomas the Tank up the hills 

Agree though that you will go through peaks and troughs. Sometimes you feel you are making good progress for it all to start feeling more difficult again further down the line.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Oct 2013)

That makes two of us then. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....yes, great fun. The road in question is so narrow and twisty that you can't even get a run across it to get started again. Maybe try it on the hybrid with the lower gearing and take it very slowly and see if I can make it all the way up some time.


I wouldn't mind I was no more than 10 yards from the junction (that some nice van driver over took me at into my space others I wouldn't have needed to stop), mind you had I just walked the 10 yards I wouldn't have fallen over, but you dont do you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll need to get a little saddle bag and leave it attached to the bike. The topeak ones are a nice size.



I use Topeak saddle bags but they aren't waterproof. Already ruined one bag and its contents by letting it get really wet and really dirty. I now keep all the stuff on the inside in dry bags and have a plastic bag over it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I use Topeak saddle bags but they aren't waterproof. Already ruined one bag and its contents by letting it get really wet and really dirty. I now keep all the stuff on the inside in dry bags and have a plastic bag over it.


That's what you get for refusing to use mudguards.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @welsh dragon I am a mid fifties,.


Does this not make my point, with a years cycling experience where you are, I don't need to flatter you, you do that by your achievements


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> That's what you get for refusing to use mudguards.


My rear bag got drown the other day/week (cant remember) everything inside was wet, nothing to spoil though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> That makes two of us then. Lol


Mo manged the *Rapha Rising: La Centième *whilst most of us could just gape in awe at her climbing ability 
Top ten of those I follow. Mo on top.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Stop it.....I am getting embarrassed with all this flattery  The way I am feeling at the moment I couldn't do that challenge again if you paid me!


----------



## GreigM (25 Oct 2013)

Glad today was my day off, horrible weather although it did brighten up a bit late afternoon. Hopefully tomorrow is a bit kinder and I can get out.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @ItsSteveLovell Or some gatorskins, remembering to avoid sharp stones though, whilst it didn't puncture the trye it did squash the tyre so much has to pinch the tube, apart from that pretty bomb proof so far after nearly 2,500 miles.



My stock ones that came with the bike lasted 1,500/ongoing. The only reason why I have changed the rear is because it was sliced open by some glass. The front has had one puncture in the 3,100 miles I've had the bike!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Glad today was my day off, horrible weather although it did brighten up a bit late afternoon. Hopefully tomorrow is a bit kinder and I can get out.


Yes, same here Greig. Chucked it down until about 3pm. Although I wouldn't class myself as a totally fair weather cyclist, I had just had enough of getting soaked and having a filthy bike to clean again. Agree, tomorrow looks more promising. Hope you get out.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Oct 2013)

Working 12 days out of the next 14 so won't get out much. 
At least the bike will stay clean (still no mudguards).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, same here Greig. Chucked it down until about 3pm. Although I wouldn't class myself as a totally fair weather cyclist, I had just had enough of getting soaked and having a filthy bike to clean again. Agree, tomorrow looks more promising. Hope you get out.



My bike is filthy, but since there are no mudguards cluttering it up, it is easy to clean


----------



## SWSteve (25 Oct 2013)

One other question, what lights do people ride with? I want a strong (ish) front light to use when on unlit roads as will soon be cycling in the dark when going out in evenings/home from work?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> One other question, what lights do people ride with? I want a strong (ish) front light to use when on unlit roads as will soon be cycling in the dark when going out in evenings/home from work?



Look no further than one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034

c/o @Nigelnaturist


----------



## SWSteve (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look no further than one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034
> 
> c/o @Nigelnaturist




Cheers, will be buying on payday


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My stock ones that came with the bike lasted 1,500/ongoing. The only reason why I have changed the rear is because it was sliced open by some glass. The front has had one puncture in the 3,100 miles I've had the bike!


My stock tyres did pretty well too some Kenda, but handled like the proverbial (in hindsight).
Depends what you want, but I got a cree T6 last Nov, nice and bright cheap, draw back is the cable and battery pack, but you get use to it.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item3a81f73f7d


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look no further than one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034
> 
> c/o @Nigelnaturist


You beat me to it


----------



## stevey (25 Oct 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Evil wind this morning, but decided I would go and look at Saintbury hill. I wish I had just looked, turned round and gone another way .
> So I battled on, stopped 4 times to catch my breath and refused to push the bike up at all. Very slow going but at least I didn't stop and walk up. I had to stop when the Garmin auto-paused .
> I even had head wind down the other side toward Chipping Campden.
> Anyway have a laugh at my Saintbury hill full climb segment;
> ...



Good going getting up there @BrianEvesham


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2013)

I did basically the same ride as yesterday except I looked for a couple of more hills on the way back home. What a difference riding two hours later makes. Very little traffic this evening plus I found a little more indirect route home, with even less traffic and two additional small hills to climb.

A year ago there was no way I would have ever believed I would be seeking out more hills to climb.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

I was over dressed for Fridays morning run (well when it cleared up) and didn't enjoy it, I wore much less in the evening and was much better (though no faster) I have lost almost 1,mph since last month.


----------



## RWright (26 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was over dressed for Fridays morning run (well when it cleared up) and didn't enjoy it, I wore much less in the evening and was much better (though no faster) I have lost almost 1,mph since last month.


 
My speeds are going down as well. I am not pushing that hard but they are lower for about the same effort. Cold weather is moving in right now and that is my excuse for slower speeds..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

RWright said:


> My speeds are going down as well. I am not pushing that hard but they are lower for about the same effort. Cold weather is moving in right now and that is my excuse for slower speeds..


I am climbing a little more per mile but only about a 8" but about 2 1/2 miles and 150ft on a daily basis. On the plus side the last time I had similar elevation figures back in May I was 0.8 mph slower than this month


----------



## Stonechat (26 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am climbing a little more per mile but only about a 8" but about 2 1/2 miles and 150ft on a daily basis. On the plus side the last time I had similar elevation figures back in May I was 0.8 mph slower than this month


My speed too is very slightly slower, but I am using a pannier mostly at present. YEsterday the wind was gusty and I could feel this


----------



## morrisman (26 Oct 2013)

Attempting my first 100 miles tonight on the St Crispins Day Night Ride weather not looking so bright and starting to feel nervous about the whole thing. Done 70 miles previously and have been doing reasonable miles for a few weeks now so should be OK. Wish me luck and not too much rain!


----------



## GreigM (26 Oct 2013)

Good luck, I am hoping to do 30 miles today (which will feel like 100)


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Oct 2013)

Good luck @morrisman I'm sure you'll be fine. As per @Nigelnaturist s earlier post, be careful of your attire as I've fallen into the trap of overdressing on my last two rides & also ended up feeling uncomfortably warm.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

@morrisman Good luck with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2013)

@morrisman All the best for your ride and hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Good luck, I am hoping to do 30 miles today (which will feel like 100)


Hope you manage it. Don't leave it too long as I think the wind might pick up. Just back myself and it wasn't too bad at the moment. Slight breeze at times.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

Been working on the new data base, finaly found a way of grouping weekly, though not a rolling 7 day yet.





Also it easy to compare weeks from previous years
As you can see from this for last week, I rode further climb more last year but only 1ft/mile difference, but 1.72mph quicker this year, temps very similar but winds were stronger last year.





And a monthly summary for oct from last year and this




Last Oct was the first ever month I did 1,000Km in a month, I didn't do it again till April this year, but I have since done it every month since.
I remember being 16 miles or so short on the last day of the month and mentioned it on here and was badgered to go out and do it, so I did in the dark with a pretty naff front light, but I stayed to lit streets, I was well chuffed.

Avg wind speeds are taken from sportracks weather plug in, if wind speeds are checked on garmin they tend to be much higher, so I can only conclude it averages the wind for the ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you manage it. Don't leave it too long as I think the wind might pick up. Just back myself and it wasn't too bad at the moment. Slight breeze at times.


Whats new about the wind @Mo1959, its usually windy or wet when I get to go out and the roads round here at the moment are just covered in mud, which has made the night rides of recent days a little more tricky.


----------



## stevey (26 Oct 2013)

@morrisman Good luck with your ride


----------



## morrisman (26 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Been working on the new data base, finally found a way of grouping weekly, though not a rolling 7 day yet.
> <snip>



And I thought I was a data geek


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> And I thought I was a data geek


You'll need to go some to top Nigel and his geek data!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Whats new about the wind @Mo1959, its usually windy or wet when I get to go out and the roads round here at the moment are just covered in mud, which has made the night rides of recent days a little more tricky.


Yep......bike is looking pretty grubby but couldn't be bothered cleaning it if it is just going to end up the same if I go out tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> And I thought I was a data geek


Thats only a small amount of available data, most is never used for anything though, its just the spreadsheet is a little unwieldy these days, its a long time since I did any serious work in Access and i have forgotten a load of stuff, now had I been using dbase no problem


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......bike is looking pretty grubby but couldn't be bothered cleaning it if it is just going to end up the same if I go out tomorrow.


Mines on the stand at the minute, I need to adjust the front mech a tad, locks on the shed to do, and try and get out, this months averages are going to be the pits really.


----------



## GreigM (26 Oct 2013)

Well I broke my 30 mile duck - http://www.strava.com/activities/91368096

Was enjoyable even if I did get a bit lost, and had to ask the young lady overtaking me on a MTB if I was going the right way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Attempting my first 100 miles tonight on the St Crispins Day Night Ride weather not looking so bright and starting to feel nervous about the whole thing. Done 70 miles previously and have been doing reasonable miles for a few weeks now so should be OK. Wish me luck and not too much rain!



Good luck. If you've done 70, then you should be okay on 100.


----------



## fivepence (26 Oct 2013)

Just a wee blast before work

http://app.strava.com/activities/91360371


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Oct 2013)

10 miles / 42 mins - bit slow really but at least I got out albeit on filthy slippery leafy lanes! My strap on S Blade is the dogs wotsits for keeping the old muddy stripe at bay. Takes about 15 seconds to put on and about 1.726934 seconds to take off - I timed the 'off' accurately for Nigel. 

Stay safe all!


----------



## stevey (26 Oct 2013)

Managed to get out before the predicted storms... very windy as well.
Suprised with a few PR's as well 

http://www.strava.com/activities/91408804#


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Attempting my first 100 miles tonight on the St Crispins Day Night Ride weather not looking so bright and starting to feel nervous about the whole thing. Done 70 miles previously and have been doing reasonable miles for a few weeks now so should be OK. Wish me luck and not too much rain!



How did it go? Hope you had fun


----------



## morrisman (27 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Attempting my first 100 miles tonight on the St Crispins Day Night Ride weather not looking so bright and starting to feel nervous about the whole thing. Done 70 miles previously and have been doing reasonable miles for a few weeks now so should be OK. Wish me luck and not too much rain!


Abject failure 

Gave up after 30 miles when the route passed back by the start point to begin the country loop. Had put up with three hours of heavy to torrential rain and high gusty winds on the loop through London and my hands and feet were soaked. Decided that my idea of enjoyment/challenge was not being met so bailed out and came home. My main concern was I was loosing touch with my feet which, as a diabetic, is not a good thing, but maybe I just needed to apply Rule #5.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Oct 2013)

Not at all. Health must come first. Having a friend who has just had his second leg removed due to diabetic ulcers brings this home! You'll find another challenge and enjoy it! 

Take care, weather has picked up here and tempted to go for a spin, but decorating the lounge needs to take priority today x 
But first, another brew


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Oct 2013)

With last nights weather, I bet you weren't the only one @morrisman 
Forget it and look after yourself and plan the next challenge.
You did 30 miles more than me last night.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Oct 2013)

MONSTER weather out there - massive winds and torrential rain. Hundreds and hundreds of leaves coming down in the woods where I live.

Not good - not good at all.

Snuggle up in your warm Dens all you Newbies!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2013)

Got a run this morning. Mucky puddles and a gusty wind and heavy rain for the last half hour just to make sure I really enjoyed it!

Still, probably got off lightly compared with further south just now. Take care everyone that is going out in it......like User13710 says, it is supposed to be fun.


----------



## stevey (27 Oct 2013)

Same as @Mo1959 went out this morning all good fun more mud than bike now....

http://www.strava.com/activities/91557178


----------



## stevey (27 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Abject failure



Dont think so mate  30 miles in torrential rain bloody good effort in my book.

And as others have said "health first".


----------



## Reece (27 Oct 2013)

Got out this morning to get a 100km ride in to make sure I keep up with my vlub challenge of 1 100km ride a month. Wasn't as windy as I thought it was going to be. Although a few strong gust through gaps in the hedgerows nearly caught me out a few times lol!

http://www.strava.com/activities/91620889


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> MONSTER weather out there - massive winds and torrential rain. Hundreds and hundreds of leaves coming down in the woods where I live.
> 
> Not good - not good at all.
> 
> Snuggle up in your warm Dens all you Newbies!


naw been out in this weather. about 43 miles or so.
@morrisman ditto what others have said, it difficult riding that far in constant rain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a run this morning. Mucky puddles and a gusty wind and heavy rain for the last half hour just to make sure I really enjoyed it!
> 
> Still, probably got off lightly compared with further south just now. Take care everyone that is going out in it......like User13710 says, it is supposed to be fun.


It was fun, bit gusty.


----------



## morrisman (27 Oct 2013)

Learning points from last night's really wet ride:

If you put on gear sufficiently waterproof in really heavy rain to stop the rain getting in you will sweat equivalent amount of liquid to the amount that the waterproofing saved you from.
Doesn't matter how dry your body is, wet feet and wet hands is really really demotivating.
The amount you need to expend to have dry feet and dry hands is prohibitive as you would probably just (a) stay in the warm house rather than go out on your bike in that weather or (b) struggle home having not taken your wet weather kit with you because it looked as if would be OK. 
Whatever happens take a door key with you because waking your ever loving at 3 am to let you in is not a good strategy.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Oct 2013)

Oops!!  X


----------



## morrisman (27 Oct 2013)

Oh! and despite my observation previously that the most dangerous thing about riding in London being bl00dy pedestrians it seems there is one thing that is majorly more dangerous - *drunk bl00dy pedestrians*


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Oct 2013)

Well done to all who put in some good miles over the weekend. 

I managed to progress about 200 yards today before a gust of wind nearly took me out so back home I went!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Oct 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done to all who put in some good miles over the weekend.
> 
> I managed to progress about 200 yards today before a gust of wind nearly took me out so back home I went!!


Wasn't worried about the wind (ridden in worse conditions) but white vans crossing into your lane (from their side of the road) and driving straight at you and smiling whilst doing it. I know he was only joking from his smile, but in the conditions wasn't really appreciated, especially as it was going over a motorway bridge and getting a really strong gust at the same time.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wasn't worried about the wind (ridden in worse conditions) but white vans crossing into your lane (from their side of the road) and driving straight at you and smiling whilst doing it. I know he was only joking from his smile, but in the conditions wasn't really appreciated, especially as it was going over a motorway bridge and getting a really strong gust at the same time.


 I wasn't worried about the wind either Nigel, it was the 4x4 it nearly blew me under that concerned me!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2013)

morrisman said:


> Oh! and despite my observation previously that the most dangerous thing about riding in London being bl00dy pedestrians it seems there is one thing that is majorly more dangerous - *drunk bl00dy pedestrians*


I used to commute by car past Ascot racecourse and it was very hazardous drunken top hatted types and girls with silly dresses and hats staggering across the road


----------



## Stonechat (28 Oct 2013)

No cycling today - strong winds here


----------



## SWSteve (28 Oct 2013)

Was thinking about it as the 'storm' was more of a storm in a teacup. However the rain that is currently coming down is making quite a bit of noise. I think I'll wait for it to ease off...


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Was thinking about it as the 'storm' was more of a storm in a teacup. However the rain that is currently coming down is making quite a bit of noise. I think I'll wait for it to ease off...


I think the Met Office are inclined to play safe now with the weather warnings after they got it wrong a number of years ago.
Glad it's not as bad for you as they were saying and hope the rain goes off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2013)

Calm as a Mill Pond here, just a bit damp.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2013)

Windy and very wet, with a few roads flooded here in Leicester. Still didn't stop me doing 35 miles to work this morning.


----------



## GreigM (28 Oct 2013)

Not too bad here, bit windy but that is pretty normal, went out for 20 miles enjoyed it but a builders van gave me a very close pass on a 60mph road, I try to avoid such roads if possible but there is a lot of them about here.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Oct 2013)

Not raining here, but there are a number of trees down, and the towpath is blocked - you can scramble through on foot.
However there is no problem locally.


----------



## bpsmith (28 Oct 2013)

Blue skies one minute followed by black skies and downpours literally five mins later in South Wales. My day off with a cycle turned into a Pint and a Steak and Ale Pie. Feels doubly bad as a result!


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Oct 2013)

Be safe all you riders over in the UK in the wind.

Here's my ride for today and I did my first 100 miler.. not sure if the calorie count should be that high?

http://app.strava.com/activities/91852435


----------



## RWright (28 Oct 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Be safe all you riders over in the UK in the wind.
> 
> Here's my ride for today and I did my first 100 miler.. not sure if the calorie count should be that high?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/91852435


congrats on the first Hundred.


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Oct 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Be safe all you riders over in the UK in the wind.
> 
> Here's my ride for today and I did my first 100 miler.. not sure if the calorie count should be that high?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/91852435


 Well done on your 1st 100 miler, I'm guessing if the calorie count was right you were pretty peckish after!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Be safe all you riders over in the UK in the wind.
> 
> Here's my ride for today and I did my first 100 miler.. not sure if the calorie count should be that high?
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/91852435


My Garmin 500 reads higher cals if no H.R.M. fitted, and well done.


----------



## AndyPeace (28 Oct 2013)

Bit of work needed on the hybrid (got a tad neglected whilst I was saving up for my road racer)...Managed to change the bottom bracket, cassette, chain, derailer cogs, cables and brake pads...no doubt I will be fiddling with adjustments for weeks now... just the headset left to do but I think I'll pass that on to the lbs...chainrings look worryingly worn but there not slipping so I'm assuming there ok.... did think about replacing the whole bike but am too sentimental and the overhaul was cheaper...assuming my mechanics is ok.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Oct 2013)

@AndyPeace You've done far more than I would be willing to do. That kind of thing makes me think I'd break the bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @AndyPeace You've done far more than I would be willing to do. That kind of thing makes me think I'd break the bike


Its pretty easy really.
@AndyPeace even the headset is pretty easy. Switched the bearings round in mine a few months ago.
On the database front I have now got weekly and monthly reports (these were pretty much straight forward), I now also have a 7 day and 30 day rolling history.
The 30 day rolling table since I started.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its pretty easy really.
> @AndyPeace even the headset is pretty easy. Switched the bearings round in mine a few months ago.


Yeah as long as you don't rush, it all goes well... I've changed the headset bearings but I'm looking to replace the headset cups as they're badly pitted not sure its an easy job, at least not without the right tools. I have thought about getting the tools, it is satisfying doing the work...but at the back of my mind I know I'll probobly not use the tools again this decade!


----------



## GreigM (29 Oct 2013)

I went to Decathlon last night, looking for some winter tights, had a little go on the Triban 3 was pretty nice. So ended up with the winter tights and a Triban 5  I can't wait to get out on it.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> I went to Decathlon last night, looking for some winter tights, had a little go on the Triban 3 was pretty nice. So ended up with the winter tights and a Triban 5  I can't wait to get out on it.


Ha, ha.......and I thought women were impulse buyers  Looks like a great bike. Hope you have hours of fun on it and it gets you up Cleish Hill


----------



## GreigM (29 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.......and I thought women were impulse buyers  Looks like a great bike. Hope you have hours of fun on it and it gets you up Cleish Hill



Yeah a touch impulsive and did wipe out my savings (and a little bit more). Had a little run just 9 miles, very windy but the bike felt good. My old bike had shifters on the tops like a MTB so it's gonna take me a while to get used to these new ones.

If it does not get me up Cleish hill at least it is lighter than my old one to push up it


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Oct 2013)

The sun was out today although it was still a bit breezy & definitely chillier than of late but it would have been rude not to go out, so a leisurely but none the less eventful 50 miles was cycled dodging the fallen branches & crossing a rather large puddle where there was previously a road!!



http://www.strava.com/activities/92003167


----------



## Stonechat (29 Oct 2013)

had a short outing, started dropping off a few letters for Mrs Stonechat, then had a puncture, fixed and continued
(perhaps I am old school but I fix my punctures)
14.5 miles at 13.2 mph

Decepptively colder today, just about had enough on

http://www.strava.com/activities/92004320


@AndyPeace admire your efforts
I did once change a bottom bracket but steered clear of things I did not understand so well


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> had a short outing, started dropping off a few letters for Mrs Stonechat, then had a puncture, fixed and continued
> (perhaps I am old school but I fix my punctures)



I used to take a spare tube and puncture repair kit out with me, but it would appear my puncture repair kit has fallen out of my rucksack one day when cycling home from work. Will have a proper look around the house later this week, but I have a feeling I may be popping into Helfrauds one night on the way home from work to pick one up this week. Mainly so I can fix the tubes i have in the kitchen to be used again.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2013)

Cycled to Work today in Clevedon (no Strava as didn't start recording either way). Let;'s just say I absolutely flew there and back to tr and stay warm. Shorts and a thin LS tee were a bad idea. 

One thing I have realised, there's a huge difference between the miles I have on MCL and on my computer. There are also more from STRAVA where I didn't have my computer at the time. I'm amazed how much it says I've done, but next year I'll need to have everything in one place (MCL) so I can easily keep a track of where I am. Hopefully the 5,000 target I'm going to set myself will be easily reachable


----------



## Stonechat (29 Oct 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cycled to Work today in Clevedon (no Strava as didn't start recording either way). Let;'s just say I absolutely flew there and back to tr and stay warm. Shorts and a thin LS tee were a bad idea.
> 
> One thing I have realised, there's a huge difference between the miles I have on MCL and on my computer. There are also more from STRAVA where I didn't have my computer at the time. I'm amazed how much it says I've done, but next year I'll need to have everything in one place (MCL) so I can easily keep a track of where I am. Hopefully the 5,000 target I'm going to set myself will be easily reachable


Brrrr SHorts and a LS shirt!
I had on merino base layer, the Aldi thick winter shirt and tights. Added gilet soon after - still only just warm enough


----------



## stevey (30 Oct 2013)

Not bike related at all just had to share, like myself older riders will enjoy it.... Hope it works


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeEWtNaW6KE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2013)

@stevey Ah, fond memories. I loved the 70,s 
Had a nice, but rather chilly ride this morning. Took about half an hour to warm up but my toes remained a wee bit cold throughout. So much nicer cycling on dry roads though.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2013)

Oh, nearly forgot. Paid the huge sum of £72 for an old MTB on ebay last night. God knows what it will be like. Claud Butler Cape Wrath, not sure of the age and the photo wasn't brilliant. If it does me for knocking about when the roads get really mucky and salty and maybe the odd jaunt on some trails and lasts even a couple of seasons I will be quite happy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot. Paid the huge sum of £72 for an old MTB on ebay last night. God knows what it will be like. Claud Butler Cape Wrath, not sure of the age and the photo wasn't brilliant. If it does me for knocking about when the roads get really mucky and salty and maybe the odd jaunt on some trails and lasts even a couple of seasons I will be quite happy.
> 
> View attachment 31718



Looks a nice bike for £72. Disc brakes and the front suspension looks like it locks, chain looks a bit slack (I don't know if it is, but it makes me sound like I know what I am on about!), but best of all................













NO MUDGUARDS!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Looks a nice bike for £72. Disc brakes and the front suspension looks like it locks, chain looks a bit slack (I don't know if it is, but it makes me sound like I know what I am on about!), but best of all................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll soon sort that


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Brrrr SHorts and a LS shirt!
> I had on merino base layer, the Aldi thick winter shirt and tights. Added gilet soon after - still only just warm enough



Must admit I wrapped up a bit for this morning. Base layer and short sleeve top with wind proof jacket over it. Shorts with Ron Hill bikesters over the top and two pair of socks. I was lovely and warm but had no energy at all. There was a good covering of frost in some of the villages I went through South of Leicester.

http://www.strava.com/activities/92149562


----------



## stevey (30 Oct 2013)

@Mo1959 went out last night feet were freezing as were hands overshoes and decent gloves I think for Xmas body was fine base layer and full winter jacket


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 went out last night feet were freezing as were hands overshoes and decent gloves I think for Xmas body was fine base layer and full winter jacket



Overshoes make a big difference. If you use sportpursuit website, they have some sealzskin gloves on offer at the moment


----------



## GreigM (30 Oct 2013)

Got out for 30 miles (I am rounding up) the Triban felt a bit uncomfortable yesterday but adjusted the seat and bars a bit and it felt a lot better today, think I am probably going to have to change the stem (it's 110 just now) think a 100 or 90 would make the difference but it might just be a case of getting used to it so will give it a week or two and see how it goes with some more tweaks, but other than that it's so much better.


----------



## Reece (30 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Overshoes make a big difference. If you use sportpursuit website, they have some sealzskin gloves on offer at the moment


Agree overshoes make a world of difference and also can highly recommend Sealskinz gloves. I bought the extra cold winter gloves last year. Never suffered cold or wet hands (not tested in extreme rain though). Pricey but worth every penny in my eyes. In fact on days when it warmed a bit my hands got a bit too warm. Thus just but some windproof Altura gloves for now until real cold weather hits.


----------



## RWright (30 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot. Paid the huge sum of £72 for an old MTB on ebay last night. God knows what it will be like. Claud Butler Cape Wrath, not sure of the age and the photo wasn't brilliant. If it does me for knocking about when the roads get really mucky and salty and maybe the odd jaunt on some trails and lasts even a couple of seasons I will be quite happy.
> 
> View attachment 31718


 
Nice looking bike Mo. Have fun on it.  

The bikes I normally ride when the roads are wet were both taken apart. It kept me from doing a few rides the past couple of weeks, rides I would have normally gone out and done. With cooler weather approaching I decided I better get one of them up and running. I still have a few days before one is ready....hopefully.  Nicer weather is back for now so I can ride the other bikes but I still want one of my rain/grocery store bikes back on the road. I don't have mud guards on any of the other bikes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Got out for 30 miles (I am rounding up) the Triban felt a bit uncomfortable yesterday but adjusted the seat and bars a bit and it felt a lot better today, think I am probably going to have to change the stem (it's 110 just now) think a 100 or 90 would make the difference but it might just be a case of getting used to it so will give it a week or two and see how it goes with some more tweaks, but other than that it's so much better.


When you look down through the bars it should obscure the front axle, if the axle is in front (like mine is) you should look at a longer stem, and likewise if the axle is behind the bars a shorter one.
I had to go out again, just to achieve my 2nd highest ever monthly total.
Database is coming together nicely, keep adding things, like difficulty per day per mile ect, avg gear ", data entry is much easier, I have a display showing how many miles i need to achieve a particular total i.e. yearly, and this also shows avg and daily averages to achieve a set distance, need to work on a projected total, I have a display show data for mycycling log. Also need to work on something for strava challenges.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, nearly forgot. Paid the huge sum of £72 for an old MTB on ebay last night. God knows what it will be like. Claud Butler Cape Wrath, not sure of the age and the photo wasn't brilliant. If it does me for knocking about when the roads get really mucky and salty and maybe the odd jaunt on some trails and lasts even a couple of seasons I will be quite happy.
> 
> View attachment 31718


Hope you have fun, the O.H. expects me to take the two boys on some paths with my bike, when they get theirs at xmas, in her dreams, I am quite happy to take them out and teach them about road safety ect, but get me off road not a chance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> When you look down through the bars it should obscure the front axle, if the axle is in front (like mine is) you should look at a longer stem, and likewise if the axle is behind the bars a shorter one.
> I had to go out again, just to achieve my 2nd highest ever monthly total.
> Database is coming together nicely, keep adding things, like difficulty per day per mile ect, avg gear ", data entry is much easier,* I have a display showing how many miles i need to achieve a particular total i.e. yearly, and this also shows avg and daily averages to achieve a set distance*, need to work on a projected total, I have a display show data for mycycling log. Also need to work on something for strava challenges.



I do this but also have a mileage per commute required per target/challenge, I then try and do the highest mileage required per commute enabling me to reduce the target on the others


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hope you have fun, the O.H. expects me to take the two boys on some paths with my bike, when they get theirs at xmas, in her dreams, I am quite happy to take them out and teach them about road safety ect, but get me off road not a chance.


Anything I try will be pretty tame I think. Probably Forestry Commission type trails, nothing too adventurous. Can't see me jumping over stuff and taking off and flying through the air.............not intentionally anyway!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do this but also have a mileage per commute required per target/challenge, I then try and do the highest mileage required per commute enabling me to reduce the target on the others


It was easy on the spreadsheet, but it is some years since I did any Access stuff, never really got into V.B. programming so at a bit of an handicap really, however I have almost got the same functionality as the spreadsheet regarding data display if not the charts.
This the basic input data screen



This the rolling 7day ( I have 30 and 90 day ones so far as well)


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2013)

Having had a puncture recently think I need good winter tyres.
Back while not worn out will not offer much protection, so will see what I can get at LBS this AM, (driving as I will be going to local tip)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Having had a puncture recently think I need good winter tyres.
> Back while not worn out will not offer much protection, so will see what I can get at LBS this AM, (driving as I will be going to local tip)


Gatorskins
over 2,500 miles since Aug and only two incidents and they weren't because the tyre was punctured


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gatorskins
> over 2,500 miles since Aug and only two incidents and they weren't because the tyre was punctured


.....or Durano Plus. 6000 incident free miles 

Saw a group of around a dozen female cyclists going up through Crieff a while ago with a Scottish Cycling Federation car following them. Didn't see numbers on them so don't know if it was maybe just a serious training run or what? Made me wish I was 30 years younger and could join them


----------



## GreigM (31 Oct 2013)

Halfords are doing 10% off all cycle stuff this weekend if looking for tyres, might still be dearer than most places though knowing them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2013)

GreigM said:


> Halfords are doing 10% off all cycle stuff this weekend if looking for tyres, might still be dearer than most places though knowing them.


I get loads of cheap stuff from halfords, plus they price match, though not sure on the policy.
Gatorskins 700x23c £20.99 Weight 280g
Durano Plus 700x23c £23.92 Weight 340g

Change over @Mo1959 you will be even better up the hills.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> .....or Durano Plus. 6000 incident free miles
> 
> Saw a group of around a dozen female cyclists going up through Crieff a while ago with a Scottish Cycling Federation car following them. Didn't see numbers on them so don't know if it was maybe just a serious training run or what? Made me wish I was 30 years younger and could join them





Nigelnaturist said:


> Gatorskins
> over 2,500 miles since Aug and only two incidents and they weren't because the tyre was punctured



You are both wrong, the correct solution is Marathon Plus


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I get loads of cheap stuff from halfords, plus they price match, though not sure on the policy.
> Gatorskins 700x23c £20.99 Weight 280g
> Durano Plus 700x23c £23.92 Weight 340g
> 
> Change over @Mo1959 you will be even better up the hills.



As if weight of a tyre has any impact on performance at our level


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gatorskins
> over 2,500 miles since Aug and only two incidents and they weren't because the tyre was punctured


THanks had already got them by this time. Schwalbe Road Cruisers (include Kevlar protection)
Went to the bike and it was punctured again, this was a different place! All the crud from the winds , I think
Tyres are on, will need this tomorrow afternoon, as Mrs Stonechat is out in the afternoon, and I want to go out (good excuse to do a little run too).
Hope it doesn't rain


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As if weight of a tyre has any impact on performance at our level


My speed on the hybrid definitely went up just over 1mph when I took the stock tyres off and put the Vredesteins on. Rolls along much nicer.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I get loads of cheap stuff from halfords, plus they price match, though not sure on the policy.
> Gatorskins 700x23c £20.99 Weight 280g
> Durano Plus 700x23c £23.92 Weight 340g
> 
> Change over @Mo1959 you will be even better up the hills.


I actually have the wire beaded ones on just now and they are something like 410gms! The new set are the kevlar beaded ones at 340g, although I doubt I will notice much difference. Lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> THanks had already got them by this time. Schwalbe Road Cruisers (include Kevlar protection)
> Went to the bike and it was punctured again, this was a different place! All the crud from the winds , I think
> Tyres are on, will need this tomorrow afternoon, as Mrs Stonechat is out in the afternoon, and I want to go out (good excuse to do a little run too).
> Hope it doesn't rain



Make sure you regularly check for stuff in the tyre, bits can work their way through, also having the tyre at the correct pressure will help reduce punctures. Apologies if teaching grandma to suck eggs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I actually have the wire beaded ones on just now and they are something like 410gms! The new set are the kevlar beaded ones at 340g, although I doubt I will notice much difference. Lol


I dont know @Mo1959 rotational weight does make a big difference, and everything helps when climbing.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2013)

Thanks
I used in the old days just go to lbs and get some.
However I do remember getting a few punctures - one ride in Worcestershire I had three punctures!
Am pleased these seem OK for now.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2013)

My hybrid (maybe not the best choice) is a little heavy anyway so won't make so much difference


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As if weight of a tyre has any impact on performance at our level


Maybe not, but I find the gatorskins have inspired more confidence in my riding, partly why I got upto over 16mph avg in Sept, it's fallen back to about 15.4 this month not quite sure why really, rode the same number of days, but rode another 4 miles a day on avg climb rate much the same at 46.8ft/mile (rwgps) but climbed an extra 180ft per due to the increase distance. Winds were a little strong from 4.14 in Sept to 4.67mph in Oct (from sportracks, max 10.1 and 12.2 again sportracks Garmin has a max of 24 for this month not done Sept, still working on the new database), though I rode in dryer conditions than Sept.
And whilst not as much as you Chris I still managed 900 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2013)

Stonechat said:


> My hybrid (maybe not the best choice) is a little heavy anyway so won't make so much difference


My road bike is heavy as some Hybrids and M.T.B. anywhere from 13-18Kgs


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My road bike is heavy as some Hybrids and M.T.B. anywhere from 13-18Kgs


If I don't stop munching, I will be slowing down no matter what the weight of the bike!  Can't seem to stop eating just now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If I don't stop munching, I will be slowing down no matter what the weight of the bike!  Can't seem to stop eating just now.


Building up for winter,


----------



## RWright (31 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If I don't stop munching, I will be slowing down no matter what the weight of the bike!  Can't seem to stop eating just now.


 
I have been hungry a lot too. Wanting the high calorie stuff too.  My weight loss has hit a wall for now.

I guess I won't go out trick-or- treating tonight. I may even just go out to dinner during trick-or-treat hours so I don't do the normal routine of buying a lot of candy and not having many kids come by. If the neighbors grand kids don't stop by I end up eating it all because I can't dump it off on them.


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Oct 2013)

I realised today that in the 15 weeks I have had Ruby the road bike she has done over 1000* miles so I decided to give her a good "wheels off " deep clean including degreasing the chain & cassette & applying fresh lube. A short ride then followed on some dry clean roads!!
http://www.strava.com/activities/92373520

*& especially for @Nigelnaturist () this was 41 rides at an average of 26.17 miles & an average speed of 16.4mph.


----------



## AndyPeace (31 Oct 2013)

was feeling downhearted with my lack of miles this month...but it turns out all those little journeys soon tot up...335miles. granted my lowest monthly milage all year but still not too bad.


----------



## Bikerta (31 Oct 2013)

Being on half term, I actually managed to achieve my longest ride ever today. 51.75 miles. I put myself and my bike onto the train down to Axminster after checking on google maps roughly where 50 miles would be. However, what I didn't check very carefully was the terrain in that area. It's all hills!!!!
It took me almost 3 hours to cover the first 20 miles on small lanes that were absolutely plastered in mud from the farmers muck spreading, or hedge cuttings or fallen trees/branches from Sunday's storm. I don't have a gps at present and I didn't even have the os map for that area, I just relied on the directions from google maps. Needless to say, several errors were made which were very costly in those hills. One small lane ended up being a very rough bridle way that I could not continue on and had to return the mile and a half (uphill of course) and try and find a new route. 

At least the weather was fairly kind and although a bit grey and cloudy, it did at least stay dry and not too windy. 2nd part of the ride was much better than the 1st and managed to make good progress. Ended up completing the trip with an average of 10.7mph. The legs became very, very wobbly in the last 10 miles and even tiny hills felt like mountains, but I am chuffed that I have at last achieved the half century. I know that the century is a very long way away yet though. 

I am going to have to spend tomorrow morning cleaning the bike as she is absolutely caked in mud. I only got her spotless on Monday too! Think I am going to have to start using the old commuter for the training rides in the winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Oct 2013)

@Bikerta Well done. That's a great achievement, especially at this time of year.


----------



## stevey (31 Oct 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> If I don't stop munching, I will be slowing down no matter what the weight of the bike!  Can't seem to stop eating just now.



Winter padding, I keep being told to bulk up a bit for winter as i will feel the cold a lot more.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2013)

Well, it looks like I made a good choice of rest day. Wet roads and trees blowing around in the wind.

Had my coffee fix so off out with the dog. I am sure she will appreciate an earlier and longer walk


----------



## GreigM (1 Nov 2013)

Windy and a bit chilly down here, having another day off. Left knee felt a bit tight yesterday (behind) not sure if it was cause of the bike or chasing the dog round the park after he decided to run off, feeling a bit better today so hopefully get out tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Windy and a bit chilly down here, having another day off. Left knee felt a bit tight yesterday (behind) not sure if it was cause of the bike or chasing the dog round the park after he decided to run off, feeling a bit better today so hopefully get out tomorrow


Supposed to be really chilly tomorrow morning but pretty calm so will be a case of wrapping up warm and a quick hour or so I think. Dogs don't seem to bother what the weather is like mind you. Got 4 miles this morning and will be the same this afternoon.

You haven't put your saddle up just a touch too high have you? That may cause pain behind the knee I think if you are slightly too stretched.........although you are probably right that it is just with chasing the dog


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Nov 2013)

Lovely weather in Leicester - rode home in shorts last night, we are supposed to be getting a fair bit of rain this afternoon though


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As if weight of a tyre has any impact on performance at our level



What...speak for yourself!!!! At my level I'm now very aware of weight - OH thinks emptying the crisps out of the packet into my jersey pocket is daft - I have to reassure her that as a highly tuned cyclist these things matter  As Dave Brailsford said its looking for those small incremental advantages that all add up - I'm thinking of adding some round wheels to my bike now.

Not been on here for ages - still got the bug - just work gets in the way - I managed 360 miles in Oct - average speed creeping up (losing the crisp packets helped) and actively seeking out hills to climb and getting better at them. Good to see everyone's progress - some excellent advice available as ever.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2013)

Oct total was 109 miles
Obviously Dad's being in hospital has meant very few rides
However have managed to keep a low level of shorter rides going


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Oct total was 109 miles
> Obviously Dad's being in hospital has meant very few rides
> However have managed to keep a low level of shorter rides going


Life comes first. Hope things improve with your folks. I am sure you won't lose too much fitness if you just keep things ticking over with a few short rides until things get less hectic.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Oct total was 109 miles
> Obviously Dad's being in hospital has meant very few rides
> However have managed to keep a low level of shorter rides going


If you keep them short make them more intense.
I dont much feeling like saying this now, but i managed a smidge over 900 miles in Oct my second highest monthly total, and today I have passed 10,000 miles on strava, though not posted as yet as I may have to go out again.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2013)

Hey, 
Those of you who follow on STRAVA will already know this, but was knocked off last night on the way home. 
Bruising on leg and elbow, but worst of all it has lead to me being 'stressed' and this has given me a lot of heartburn. Doctor has ordered me to keep drinking water + take heartburn tablets.
Phoning LBS tomorrow to get them to look at bike, have her details so will forward all costs


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell Glad it's no worse than bruising. Not surprised you are stressed. I think we all hope we will never get knocked off our bikes but I'm pretty sure I would be stressed and quite nervous for a while too. Hope you make a quick recovery and she stumps up quickly for any damage.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Nov 2013)

Sorry to hear that @ItsSteveLovell but I'm glad that in the grand scheme of things you're reasonably okay. Just make sure you don't stress about the bike & think about getting yourself well first.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2013)

Thanks for messages, I am one of those ho thought 'it won't be me'. Should have known better, dad had back broken twice on his bike back in the day


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Nov 2013)

Sorry to hear about your accident @ItsSteveLovell - good to hear you're ok. Some terrible driving about - almost knocked off my bike yesterday by a bus that decided rather than give way would join me on a roundabout. Usual excuse rolled out ........didn't see you ....... another driver pointed out hi-viz clothing, lights flashing (in daylight)..... I give up!!

Mind you see a lot of folks with little or no lights on their bike or hi viz - riding in busy traffic - just almost admire their faith in other people's ability to see.


----------



## stevey (1 Nov 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell Glad your ok dude


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell Glad all is OK, hope you recover and bike gets sorted

Did a little ride (that's all I am doing at present
Strava makes it 12.9 miles at 13.2 mph (COmputer is cleared but it was more like 14.2 miles)
Visted Dad who should eventually go home, mum and added a little bit on.
Rain held off and just going back in time to give doggy his walk before it got too dark


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Nov 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell I got knocked off at the end of Nov last year wearing Hi-Viz and the famous Cree T6 light (lot of good that did), I faired better though and the bike was ok. Still glad to hear you not so badly off.
@Mo1959 I dont worry about it, just try and ride safely, if its going to happen its going to happen, some car drivers can't even see other cars so what hope do we have, mind you this year I must look like a day glow fairy, spoke reflectors light, reflectors on the jacket, overshoes, leggings panniers helmet. 
I got some Koolstop Salmon blocks yesterday for the front they are so quite in comparison to the current one on the rear, they will be done as well a.s.a.p.
Will I did 100Km in total today had a bit of wind this morning and rain this afternoon, and then a quickish trip to Wakey to drop some stuff off at the O.H. daughters this evening, this takes me over 10,000 miles on strava.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @ItsSteveLovell Glad it's no worse than bruising. Not surprised you are stressed. I think we all hope we will never get knocked off our bikes but I'm pretty sure I would be stressed and quite nervous for a while too. Hope you make a quick recovery and she stumps up quickly for any damage.


There is always an issue of confidence - and I don't think I am fully back yet after my spill two or three weeks back.
I am fine for speed, but over tentative at corners (and there are wet leaves about)


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2013)

Brrr. Only 1 degree above and foggy out there. Going to go out but I know I will struggle with cold hands and feet  Not sure I will go very far.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2013)

My last day in Mallorca today. It has been about 25 degrees all week and I think it is about 8 degrees at home in Denmark. I think I will feel the wind child factor on the way to work on Monday.

Steve


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Brrr. Only 1 degree above and foggy out there. Going to go out but I know I will struggle with cold hands and feet  Not sure I will go very far.



You did well just to get out, never mind doing the 25 miles you did do. 

I've ordered my new wheels for the Sirrus, hand built wheels, should get them next Saturday. Before anyone asks what components, I have no idea, I just told the lbs to make them stronger and better than the stock wheels.


----------



## GreigM (2 Nov 2013)

It's freezing, need to go buy some thicker socks and overshoes, got 15 miles in but toes are like ice so did not enjoy it so much, also did not enjoy the car squeezing past me at one of those traffic calming pinch points. No idea why people can't just wait 3 seconds in a 20mph limit.....


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You did well just to get out, never mind doing the 25 miles you did do.
> 
> I've ordered my new wheels for the Sirrus, hand built wheels, should get them next Saturday. Before anyone asks what components, I have no idea, I just told the lbs to make them stronger and better than the stock wheels.


Be interested to see how you find them. I certainly haven't done a lot of miles on mine and they have been ok so far but they look pretty basic I must admit.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> It's freezing, need to go buy some thicker socks and overshoes, got 15 miles in but toes are like ice so did not enjoy it so much, also did not enjoy the car squeezing past me at one of those traffic calming pinch points. No idea why people can't just wait 3 seconds in a 20mph limit.....


Well done getting out. Yes, it wasn't the most pleasant of mornings. I suffer badly with cold hands and feet and it took ages for my hands to warm up a bit but my feet never did. I meant to go further towards Perth and do a bigger loop but a combination of the cold and the fog getting thicker that way changed my mind. As long as we can keep getting between 15 and 30 miles in a few times a week I think we will be doing well!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Be interested to see how you find them. I certainly haven't done a lot of miles on mine and they have been ok so far but they look pretty basic I must admit.



I've done just over 5,000 miles on the stock wheels since getting the bike mid June, so they have served me well, hopefully I will see an improvement. Also changing the chain and cassette at the same time.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Brrr. Only 1 degree above and foggy out there. Going to go out but I know I will struggle with cold hands and feet  Not sure I will go very far.



LIDL have snowbarding gloves in for £6, I may have picked up a pair earlier this week


----------



## SWSteve (2 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> It's freezing, need to go buy some thicker socks and overshoes, got 15 miles in but toes are like ice so did not enjoy it so much, also did not enjoy the car squeezing past me at one of those traffic calming pinch points. No idea why people can't just wait 3 seconds in a 20mph limit.....



re: Socks, I use the standard sports socks you can get 5pairs of in a bundle from Sports Direct, think it was like 10 pairs for £6. They're pretty warm.

Overshoes I cannot help with sorry


----------



## eevvee (2 Nov 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hey,
> Those of you who follow on STRAVA will already know this, but was knocked off last night on the way home.
> Bruising on leg and elbow, but worst of all it has lead to me being 'stressed' and this has given me a lot of heartburn. Doctor has ordered me to keep drinking water + take heartburn tablets.
> Phoning LBS tomorrow to get them to look at bike, have her details so will forward all costs



Sorry to hear about you being knocked off your bike Steve, but glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Nov 2013)

Tell you what it were a bit breezy tonight


----------



## RWright (3 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Tell you what it were a bit breezy tonight


 
It was a little breezy on my ride today but not too bad. There is a cold front coming in and that had the wind blowing some. Temperature wasn't bad but it will be cooler for the next few days. The time changes here tonight so I thought I would get in a little longer than normal ride today. It may be a little harder to squeeze in the longer rides for a while. Was a nice uneventful ride today but after I was out in the country I realized I may not should have worn my orange jersey. The leaves are getting ready to start falling and a lot of them are red, yellow or orange. My jersey made good camouflage. .


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Nov 2013)

Certainly was. I was out in a bit of breeze yesterday but it has definitely picked up since then. 
Laid in my pit wondering if a turbo session would be best today, rather than the club run. First things first though, coffee!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Certainly was. I was out in a bit of breeze yesterday but it has definitely picked up since then.
> Laid in my pit wondering if a turbo session would be best today, rather than the club run. First things first though, coffee!


Lets put it this way I had to brake going down hill into a headwind, and the last mile I was neigh on 45° for a good chunk of it and blown across the carriage way twice. I even abandoned the little 1/2 mile loop at the end. I have a laptop to reinstall windows on today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

RWright said:


> It was a little breezy on my ride today but not too bad. There is a cold front coming in and that had the wind blowing some. Temperature wasn't bad but it will be cooler for the next few days. The time changes here tonight so I thought I would get in a little longer than normal ride today. It may be a little harder to squeeze in the longer rides for a while. Was a nice uneventful ride today but after I was out in the country I realized I may not should have worn my orange jersey. The leaves are getting ready to start falling and a lot of them are red, yellow or orange. My jersey made good camouflage. .


See your point.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Certainly was. I was out in a bit of breeze yesterday but it has definitely picked up since then.
> Laid in my pit wondering if a turbo session would be best today, rather than the club run. First things first though, coffee!


I'm just having my coffee fix too.  Windy here too. Maybe not as strong as forecast but no doubt if I go out it will pick up so I'm not going to bother. Finding it hard to keep it going just now anyway. Just going to have a walk I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

I think even I might draw a line on it today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Nov 2013)

Well - I'm totally bored with cycling now. I had two shots this week to get out and yesterday it was torrential lunch time onwards + hailstones that were so deep it was hard to walk up the slopey drive with our weekly shopping (shot 1).

Today is just plain windy and wet (shot 2).

I'm off my med's at the moment as I am having radio-iodine treatment on Thursday (I can't take my med's as you have to stop them for the treatment to work) and this is probably why I am feeling a bit down and moody. Affects my hormone balance etc.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Nov 2013)

Sympathies - my cycling is much curtailed at the moment.
I am just doing what I can when I can.
Good luck with the treatment, and try to keep the spirits up

No cycling this weekend


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2013)

I think us oldies are all struggling  Just have to get out for a short run when we can and leave the big miles to the youngsters over the winter............well apart from Nigel.....I think he is the Duracell Bunny!


----------



## morrisman (3 Nov 2013)

So thought I couldn't let the 100 mile ride I bailed out from last Sunday due to the rain beat me so set off again this morning. At 27 miles the rear derrailier (sp?) shipped into the wheel so now in limp home mode back to my car with a working front derrailier and the rear stuck in the middle of the 7. 

Good things, two cars stopped to offer help.


----------



## stevey (3 Nov 2013)

Well as most people here have encountered the wind is a killer managed to get through it though, going out was fine but coming back head wind all the way.
Glad i got out though 

http://www.strava.com/activities/92908945


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2013)

Cold and windy in Leicester. Managed just over 20 miles this morning with our lass


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2013)

Well done to those that have gone out. Two dog walks have been enough for me today. I just noticed a covering of snow on one of the back hills just now when I was out with the dog


----------



## stevey (3 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I just noticed a covering of snow on one of the back hills just now when I was out with the dog



Get that MTB ready @Mo1959 ...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

@morrisman sorry to hear that, hope its fixed soon.
@stevey you got a bit more than me, boy it was hard today, a long time since I have been this slow, couldn't even go faster down the hills, and nearly got toasted by a pick up backing out of his drive onto the road.
@Mo1959 very funny


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Nov 2013)

morrisman said:


> So thought I couldn't let the 100 mile ride I bailed out from last Sunday due to the rain beat me so set off again this morning. At 27 miles the rear derrailier (sp?) shipped into the wheel so now in limp home mode back to my car with a working front derrailier and the rear stuck in the middle of the 7.
> 
> Good things, two cars stopped to offer help.



See, there are some nice motorists out there - I got a wave  the other day from a White Van Man, when I slowed down to let him past (makes it sound like I was doing over 30mph, but it was just a narrow country road)

Looks gorgeous out of my window now, but the trees are doing a swirly dance, so still thinking it might be a tad breezy for a pedal 

Take care out there folks


----------



## morrisman (3 Nov 2013)

Ended up doing 43 miles at an average of 13.8 which I rate as not too shabby as it is a heavy old hybris and mostly single speed for 20 odd miles. In fact not sure what the other 26 gears are for really


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2013)

stevey said:


> Get that MTB ready @Mo1959 ...


It's currently sitting in Glenrothes according to City Link...should be here on Monday. Just hope it's not a pile of junk since the photo and description weren't up to much to really see the condition of it. Still, for £72 I can't expect too much I suppose


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Nov 2013)

Just a short 6 mile loop on the tag combo with the boys to watch some trains at the local station.
I've been working in excess of 13/14 hours a day so no time to ride ! Same planned for next week starting at 0400 Monday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a short 6 mile loop on the tag combo with the boys to watch some trains at the local station.
> I've been working in excess of 13/14 hours a day so no time to ride ! Same planned for next week starting at 0400 Monday.


I will be starting taking two boys out after xmas, by the way its gone up to two new bikes since the other three children have moved in.
@Mo1959 something to hone your mechanic skills on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

morrisman said:


> Ended up doing 43 miles at an average of 13.8 which I rate as not too shabby as it is a heavy old hybris and mostly single speed for 20 odd miles. In fact not sure what the other 26 gears are for really


Really well done in this wind, I only managed 14.2mph over 25 miles


----------



## Reece (3 Nov 2013)

A slow and steady ride out to the cafe. I wanted to go quicker but my friends went out on a very hilly 50mile route yesterday so they were using it as a recovery ride today. Managed to miss the showers and seemed to chase the rain clouds home rather than the other way round lol. Was testing the new winter kit I've bought. All Altura stuff and love the soft shell wind jacket and windproof gloves. The new tights however I'm not so impressed with. One use and the seem on my ass started to split open. Luckily not bad enough to expose my derriere lol! Also had on the new Team jersey I got for a local bike shop/team I use called "Naked Bikes" (I see you've joined their club page on Strava @Supersuperleeds)

http://www.strava.com/activities/92943289


----------



## morrisman (3 Nov 2013)

Looked at the damage, something, either the derailleur hanger or the derailleur itself is bent out of shape, and no amount of adjusting will give me the full range of gears. Guess it's time for a visit to the LBS. As the bike is ~10 years old and has never been properly serviced I will put it in for repair and the fully monty service as I owe the bike a lot as its been a good friend through the years.


----------



## spooks (3 Nov 2013)

Thought it was going to be a quick 20 miler today having only just managed to drag myself out into the wind and rain but the rain disappeared for a few hours and it was really nice and sunny so i ended up doing 34. It was still really windy though and I was blown all over the shop out on the forest. Went quicker than I thought I would considering the wind. I definitely need some new shoes for winter though, because my thick winter socks leave no room for toe wiggle or blood circulation.
http://www.strava.com/activities/92911847


----------



## 50000tears (3 Nov 2013)

Very windy yesterday but was determined to keep my training going and up my max distance to 55 miles. Ended up getting very wet and sweated hard inside my rain jacket which also served as a very effective wind break whilst fighting for 25 miles+ into a 20mh+ wind with bigger gusts. Was left cold, miserable and completely wrecked! 55 in the bag though and I know this will get easier as I get fitter. Bring it on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> A slow and steady ride out to the cafe. I wanted to go quicker but my friends went out on a very hilly 50mile route yesterday so they were using it as a recovery ride today. Managed to miss the showers and seemed to chase the rain clouds home rather than the other way round lol. Was testing the new winter kit I've bought. All Altura stuff and love the soft shell wind jacket and windproof gloves. The new tights however I'm not so impressed with. One use and the seem on my ass started to split open. Luckily not bad enough to expose my derriere lol! Also had on the new Team jersey I got for a local bike shop/team I use called "Naked Bikes" (I see you've joined their club page on Strava @Supersuperleeds)
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/92943289



I joined it as I saw you had, another bike shop for me to go look at, I go pretty close to it to and from work. I got caught in the rain this morning, very slow and cold ride with our lass.


----------



## Reece (3 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I joined it as I saw you had, another bike shop for me to go look at, I go pretty close to it to and from work. I got caught in the rain this morning, very slow and cold ride with our lass.


Paul who runs it is a sound bloke. Currently restocking at the minute with lappierre and Raleigh bikes. Shop is small as is in its early days. Focuses mainly on mtb as that is what they race but repairs any bike etc.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

Even garmins have off days.
http://app.strava.com/activities/93025841
Still with the speed sensor speed and distance is right.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Even garmins have off days.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/93025841
> Still with the speed sensor speed and distance is right.


Whixh Garnin do you have?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Whixh Garnin do you have?


a 500, its normally much better than that track.


----------



## Blert596 (3 Nov 2013)

Put the bike on the new Thule carrier today and drove down to Kilmarnock to do the 44m Braveheart Sportive Route. The actual event was a couple of weeks ago but I couldn't make it then so thought I'd give it a go today. I think this is the way forward for me now. I can look at other peoples routes and Sportives and pop out and have a go at them. I'd initially set out thinking of just doing the 20 mile part of the Sportive but it was a nice day (if a bit windy) so thought sod it.

Not the fastest, and I found some bits quite hard but never had to get off which at one stage I thought I wouldnt have much choice about. Going up a series of false brow hills into the wind was hard enough, but having to pedal quite hard on the descents because the wind was almost stopping me was a bit soul destroying.

Overall the weather was great apart from the last 4 of 5 miles. It went from lovely and sunny, although a bit windy/cold, to a dark cloud coming out of nowhere. There was a stunning rainbow that actually looked like I had to cycle directly underneath it. It was a really great sight.

Then the rain started and I thought sod it I can hack a couple of miles of rain without putting on my waterproof. It went from light rain to torrential rain in about a minute. I cycled through it and it went off quick enough. Then believe it or not it started hailstoning. I had to pull over and get under a tree as it was actually pretty sore on the head (did i mention that I left my helmet on the car Doh!!) and the legs. And I couldn't see anything either which didnt help.

I had no feeling in my toes for most of the ride as well. Not sure if I'm overtightening or whether its just the cold on them. The latter I think. I might need to invest in some overboots I think as I'll need them for commuting anyway.

Overall it was quite hard in bits, lots of other riders out who all seemed to be going the opposite way. Billy no mates me.

Oh, and some drivers are complete f**kin bellends. Twice today on empty two lane country roads with visibility for ages, cars flashed past me with only a tiny bit of space between me and them. Why do these people do that?

Anyway Strava is here: http://www.strava.com/activities/92977114

Billy

Oh, and the good news was that my helmet was still attached to the car when I got back


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2013)

Now the rain's stoppped nice here if cool, sun shining. Got to take the car in for a recall, and out this afternoon, so no chance of a cycle today


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2013)

morrisman said:


> Ended up doing 43 miles at an average of 13.8 which I rate as not too shabby as it is a heavy old hybris and mostly single speed for 20 odd miles. In fact not sure what the other 26 gears are for really


Don't think my legs will manage using only one gear -


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

I hit 98mph top speed this morning! Okay I didn't. I forgot to stop recording when I got to work and for some reason when I walked into the building it threw an extra half a mile on the distance without adding any extra time, I had converted the ride to gpx before this so my strava data doesn't show it. Very fresh ride this morning.

http://www.strava.com/activities/93132777


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2013)

@Supersuperleeds Hmmm, bit more than fresh  I jest. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting. It was certainly only just above freezing here and there were some icy patches here and there. Just had to watch what I was doing but the actual air didn't feel too cold so it was reasonably pleasant. Wouldn't have minded going a bit further but dog is always desperate for her walk after visiting my Dad and Stepmum on a Sunday. She gets fed so many titbits she poos for Scotland the next day so don't like to make her wait too long. 

I have done well resisting putting any heating on but have finally given in this morning and turned the first storage heater on. It was only 54 degrees in the house this morning. I'm hoping I might get a little rebate off the electric........not that I would spend it on the bikes of course


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds Hmmm, bit more than fresh  I jest. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting. It was certainly only just above freezing here and there were some icy patches here and there. Just had to watch what I was doing but the actual air didn't feel too cold so it was reasonably pleasant. Wouldn't have minded going a bit further but dog is always desperate for her walk after visiting my Dad and Stepmum on a Sunday. She gets fed so many titbits she poos for Scotland the next day so don't like to make her wait too long.
> 
> I have done well resisting putting any heating on but have finally given in this morning and turned the first storage heater on. It was only 54 degrees in the house this morning. I'm hoping I might get a little rebate off the electric........not that I would spend it on the bikes of course



Definitely wasn't as cold as you've got it but still enough for me to realise the gloves I had on weren't the correct choice


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Definitely wasn't as cold as you've got it but still enough for me to realise the gloves I had on weren't the correct choice


Its a difficult thing at the moment choosing the right gloves, I seem to keep getting it wrong (in that I put on to warm a pair).
New swivel mount has arrived for my light, fed up blinding drives with the thin o' ring I have been using as it wouldn't stay where it was aimed, so hopefully this will be better.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its a difficult thing at the moment choosing the right gloves, I seem to keep getting it wrong (in that I put on to warm a pair).
> New swivel mount has arrived for my light, fed up blinding drives with the thin o' ring I have been using as it wouldn't stay where it was aimed, so hopefully this will be better.



Let me know how you get on with the swivel mount as I was thinking of getting something more robust than the o ring.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Let me know how you get on with the swivel mount as I was thinking of getting something more robust than the o ring.


It seems ok, puts the light a little further forward, and had to enlarge the hole for the screw (though this might not apply to all cree T6 lights), came with two rubber inserts both of which made the bracket to big, but I have some insulation tape on the bars so put it around that and it seems fine.
Link if needed.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301007176579
Edit
There is a useful swing on it as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It seems ok, puts the light a little further forward, and had to enlarge the hole for the screw (though this might not apply to all cree T6 lights), came with two rubber inserts both of which made the bracket to big, but I have some insulation tape on the bars so put it around that and it seems fine.
> Link if needed.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301007176579
> Edit
> There is a useful swing on it as well.



Do I have to do any modifications to the light to make it fit the mount? - I am extremely ham fisted when it comes to DIY!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do I have to do any modifications to the light to make it fit the mount? - I am extremely ham fisted when it comes to DIY!


On the bracket you have there should be a foam/rubber strip remove this to rival a screw, remove this, this goes in the new mount, as I said I need to enlarge the hole a little, or obtain a smaller screw (well screw head, but same size thread and length).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> On the bracket you have there should be a foam/rubber strip remove this to rival a screw, remove this, this goes in the new mount, as I said I need to enlarge the hole a little, or obtain a smaller screw (well screw head, but same size thread and length).



Cheers, going to order one, if I knacker it up, I have the spare light anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Oops, ordered it and forgot my paypal password! Sods law says I forget to look it up tonight when I get home!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Oops, ordered it and forgot my paypal password! Sods law says I forget to look it up tonight when I get home!


Posted your own reminder there then.


----------



## Jon89 (4 Nov 2013)

Haven't cycled for about a month outdoors but went for a quick 18m blast today.
Was very windy with a horrible headwind on the way out.
http://www.strava.com/activities/93169806
average hr 179!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Posted your own reminder there then.



Remembered to pay for it.


----------



## stevey (4 Nov 2013)

Having been cold all day today at work got home had dinner still cold first time i felt i could not face the cold outside, So done 30 min on the turbo i think my personnel winter training monday to friday may well start now.

Still going to get out at w/ends though


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Nov 2013)

Ussual commute today but caught a bit of glee on the way home, found myself bunnyhopping at any and every oppurtunity and rode no-handed for the first time in years. Only 4 tasks left to complete the overhaul of my Hybrid... regrease wheel bearings, fit a new barrel adjuster to the front gear cable, replace grips or tape handlebars/barends and sort out the squeak that is living in one of my pairs of shoes. With last weeks blast at maintence on the gears/brakes/pedals and a new headset fitted on friday my Kona is feeling like new. Total cost has come to £120(new cassette/chain/pulleys/bottom bracket/cables/ and headset(headset fitted by lbs) Everything else I need I have in the bike shed) It was more than I intended to spend but I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Nov 2013)

I went out yesterday with 4 layers on & still wan't really warm, granted I'm not 100% but still what would somebody recommend as as good winter top layer.

Alan...


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Nov 2013)

Phaeton said:


> I went out yesterday with 4 layers on & still wan't really warm, granted I'm not 100% but still what would somebody recommend as as good winter top layer.
> 
> Alan...


I feel the cold. I'm using a thermal cycling top I got from aldi last year, which I wear with one other layer plus my aldi winter jacket. I also wear a tube scaf thing which I tuck under my hat to keep the chill off my neck and to seal all my body heat in. I also have a Gore windstopper baselayer which I combine with the above for colder temperatures. I don't rate much difference in terms of cold weather comfort between my aldi thermal top and the gore baselayer, though they are too different tops for two different purposes. I also have a few compresion vests from aldi, which also help in cold weather.


----------



## RWright (4 Nov 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Ussual commute today but caught a bit of glee on the way home, found myself bunnyhopping at any and every oppurtunity and rode no-handed for the first time in years. Only 4 tasks left to complete the overhaul of my Hybrid... regrease wheel bearings, fit a new barrel adjuster to the front gear cable, replace grips or tape handlebars/barends and sort out the squeak that is living in one of my pairs of shoes. With last weeks blast at maintence on the gears/brakes/pedals and a new headset fitted on friday my Kona is feeling like new. Total cost has come to £120(new cassette/chain/pulleys/bottom bracket/cables/ and headset(headset fitted by lbs) Everything else I need I have in the bike shed) It was more than I intended to spend but I'm happy with the result.


 
I got my rain unit back on the road today (70's era Raleigh LTD 3). It has been in a box for about a year. I put on new tires, new chain, different handle bars, a rack and the Brooks saddle that was on an old Raleigh Sports I have. I left the chain guard off, it is more trouble to me than it is worth. I promptly broke the old plastic shifter fulcrum sleeve before I had gone even a quarter of a mile on a shake down ride. I fixed it using a small wire nut until I can get a new sleeve.

With cool weather coming I thought I better get a bike ready for it. I can also now use a bike to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2013)

@RWright That's another very nice bike Rocky 

I don't think I will be going out.......at least not just now anyway. Minus 4 and everything looks white. Not supposed to get above 2 degrees all day. Just can't face the thought of it. Just going to go a walk.


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright That's another very nice bike Rocky
> 
> I don't think I will be going out.......at least not just now anyway. Minus 4 and everything looks white. Not supposed to get above 2 degrees all day. Just can't face the thought of it. Just going to go a walk.


 
That's too cold for me. I was going to go for a ride today but since I broke the shifter I just came home and repaired it and it was starting to get dark. It was already cool so I just stayed in. With the sun going down and it would have been much cooler soon, so rather than change clothes and take another bike, I took the easy way out.  Freezing or below and I normally won't go out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2013)

I was out yesterday in just 3/4 leggings, Aldi winter shirt and a gillut and a ski base layer I got from Home Bargains last year, and was still a touch on the warm side, went out last night just to make up some mileage (as Mondays are lacking and I want to try and get a tally for each day of the week of a 1,000 miles) put on some leg warmers and a winter Jacket and then after 6 miles was warm, temps at night were about 2°, day temps were about 10°.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2013)

Was lovely and warm In Leicester this morning, also managed to get to work before it really rained


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2013)

Thought people might be interested to see this, I am currently working on weather input from garmin into my database.
The first of the non date fields are temp, avg wind speed and max wind speed, since the back end of Aug. (These are for when I rode) wind speeds in m.p.h.


----------



## Jon89 (5 Nov 2013)

Interesting stuff nigel, september seems such a long time a go now. not gonna see weather like that for a while.
another 40 miles today!
Not the best weather but I enjoyed it once i got going and the headwind on the way back was very nice 
http://www.strava.com/activities/93377370
I notice there's a lot more chatting now and less people posting there rides than a few months back 
come on guys there's no ice yet(not down south anyway) just wind rain and mud.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2013)

Jon89 said:


> Interesting stuff nigel, september seems such a long time a go now. not gonna see weather like that for a while.
> another 40 miles today!
> Not the best weather but I enjoyed it once i got going and the headwind on the way back was very nice
> http://www.strava.com/activities/93377370
> ...



We're all still getting out.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We're all still getting out.


I'm not! Massive amount of work getting in the way


----------



## Stonechat (5 Nov 2013)

Cycling on hold here as Dad will now go to a hospice within the next few days


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2013)

Couldn't face the cold here. Bad enough walking in it but the thought of the windchill just didn't do it for me I'm afraid. I would quite happily hibernate and come out again mid March


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn't face the cold here. Bad enough walking in it but the thought of the windchill just didn't do it for me I'm afraid. I would quite happily hibernate and come out again mid March



You should move south for the winter.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should move south for the winter.


Like the swallows  Tomorrow only looks marginally better.


----------



## GreigM (5 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Couldn't face the cold here. Bad enough walking in it but the thought of the windchill just didn't do it for me I'm afraid. I would quite happily hibernate and come out again mid March



Was chilly today, this will be my first winter so not sure what to expect but hopefully I can get out 2/3 times a week even if only for an hour. Maybe I will have to try a spin class which looks like it might well kill me


----------



## Reece (5 Nov 2013)

So out for my first proper night ride tonight with the faster guys out the club. Really need to invest into some better lights. Didn't know whether to laugh or cry flying down the hills in pitch black darkness lol. Luckily the group kept me in the middle so I used their lights to help me see.

Pace was about at my limit and a few near offs with wet mud and rocks on the lanes got the adrenaline pumping!

http://www.strava.com/activities/93423985


----------



## RWright (5 Nov 2013)

I took the rain bike out for a test spin. I couldn't make the little shifter part I made stay in place under stress so I went out with only top gear. It wasn't much of a problem on one of my flatter routes. Just getting out of my neighborhood was the only difficult part. I was able to do the rest of it without even needing to get out of the saddle. Now I just have to get that shifter part ordered and get a rattling noise out of the front fender and I will be ready for winter, well as ready as I am going to be.  

I wore sweat pants today on my ride. The first time I have had on long pants since March or April.  I agree with Mo on the hibernation thing. Just wake me up early on March 1st.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2013)

Jon89 said:


> Interesting stuff nigel, september seems such a long time a go now. not gonna see weather like that for a while.
> another 40 miles today!
> Not the best weather but I enjoyed it once i got going and the headwind on the way back was very nice
> http://www.strava.com/activities/93377370
> ...


Cheers, it only seems like last week really.
I did 285 miles last week in all that wind (up to 25mph), rain ect. and done 75 up until Monday night. I didn't go out today as I had planned to take it off (well apart from a quick trip to the hardware store). I just dont generally post my rides any more., Just as well I planned it off, as all hell broke lose here last night, and now it seems I wont be taking the boys out after xmas, and I can guaranty if they get bikes they will be some cheap things, probably with full suspension .
Edit and one other thing I have only had 11 days of in the last 90


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Was chilly today, this will be my first winter so not sure what to expect but hopefully I can get out 2/3 times a week even if only for an hour. Maybe I will have to try a spin class which looks like it might well kill me


Honestly its not that bad I did 260 miles in Dec and 410 and 537 in Jan and Feb with avg temps from 5.1 to 5.6 in fact March was colder at 4.91 avg, and less windy than the last month.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Was chilly today, this will be my first winter so not sure what to expect but hopefully I can get out 2/3 times a week even if only for an hour. Maybe I will have to try a spin class which looks like it might well kill me



Just get wrapped up properly and you will be fine.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Was chilly today, this will be my first winter so not sure what to expect but hopefully I can get out 2/3 times a week even if only for an hour. Maybe I will have to try a spin class which looks like it might well kill me


Two or three times a week for an hour or so is plenty......don't listen to these high mileage addicts  It's supposed to be enjoyable, which I find it isn't if you're forcing yourself to go out in horrible conditions.

I just took the old MTB along to a local trail and went round three times since the roads were sparkling a bit. It was quite pleasant toddling along through all the fallen leaves and didn't feel so cold because I was obviously going slower plus getting a bit of shelter from the trees.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Two or three times a week for an hour or so is plenty......*don't listen to these high mileage addicts * It's supposed to be enjoyable, which I find it isn't if you're forcing yourself to go out in horrible conditions.
> 
> I just took the old MTB along to a local trail and went round three times since the roads were sparkling a bit. It was quite pleasant toddling along through all the fallen leaves and didn't feel so cold because I was obviously going slower plus getting a bit of shelter from the trees.



I think 7000+ makes you a high mileage addict as well


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think 7000+ makes you a high mileage addict as well


A fair weather high mileage addict.  Afraid I am definitely cutting back for a while.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Nov 2013)

Managed an outing on my regular Wednesday visit to Chertsey despite some rain
Need some overshoes.
It was 8 miles at 13.5 mph per Cateye Velo
Strava only captured return journey which is here
http://www.strava.com/activities/93522850

A good antidote to the stresses of recent days and even a PR on one segment


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Nov 2013)

Well it's not nice here in The Lakes - it is damp and cold and pretty *loody miserable tbh.

Even our car slid this morning (very slightly I may add but it did step out of line) on a nasty leafy bend on one of the lanes to the house.

I am definitely a fair weather person tbh and the thought of going out in these conditions does nowt for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

Raining just a bit in Leicester right now, going to be a lovely wet ride home


----------



## GreigM (6 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Two or three times a week for an hour or so is plenty......don't listen to these high mileage addicts  It's supposed to be enjoyable, which I find it isn't if you're forcing yourself to go out in horrible conditions.
> 
> I just took the old MTB along to a local trail and went round three times since the roads were sparkling a bit. It was quite pleasant toddling along through all the fallen leaves and didn't feel so cold because I was obviously going slower plus getting a bit of shelter from the trees.



Yeah I will just try and get out when I can, looks like it will be a rubbish day tomorrow with the wind and rain but Friday looks better.


----------



## Reece (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Raining just a bit in Leicester right now, going to be a lovely wet ride home


I forgot to take the rain jacket this morning. I got soaked on the 1 mile ride home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> I forgot to take the rain jacket this morning. I got soaked on the 1 mile ride home.



Still did 20 miles, I took on that much water it felt like my gloves had bricks in them


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Still did 20 miles, I took on that much water it felt like my gloves had bricks in them


Ditto, why is it when I go out it either rains or blows a gale, I must be due some good weather soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ditto, why is it when I go out it either rains or blows a gale, I must be due some good weather soon.



Very windy as well tonight for me, didn't even get over 14mph average, still it is all exercise.


----------



## rogdodge52 (6 Nov 2013)

Did my fourth ride yesterday after 30 yrs of not cycling..Up and back down the Tissington Trail..Ashbourne to Parsley Hay..had sun shine then rain then higher up horizontal rain but loved every minute of it. Total 45.5 km . waterproof tights weren't quite waterproof but jacket was..dbh from Wiggle. Bum still aches lol but legs ok...High Peak next


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very windy as well tonight for me, didn't even get over 14mph average, still it is all exercise.


Not made 15 avg for the month yet, I just seem to be getting slower, and strava wants 1250Km they didn't want that much in April or May or June


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not made 15 avg for the month yet, I just seem to be getting slower, and strava wants 1250Km they didn't want that much in April or May or June


Just coz they want it doesn't mean you have to do it!  Be lucky if I do 125 never mind 1250 this month! Forecast is saying widespread frost again tonight which will mean glistening roads in the morning again. Not too bothered though as I am quite enjoying taking it easy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just coz they want it doesn't mean you have to do it!  Be lucky if I do 125 never mind 1250 this month! Forecast is saying widespread frost again tonight which will mean glistening roads in the morning again. Not too bothered though as I am quite enjoying taking it easy.


I will do it, means an easy Dec then what ever they want in Dec. It will mean about 400 miles in Dec for me to do.


----------



## Exile (6 Nov 2013)

In the words of one Bender Bending Rodríguez "I'm back, baby!"

Got my new bike today, courtesy of the other half and his unending generosity. After looking at a variety of bikes (just what is the accepted collective noun for bikes? ) we narrowed the field drastically (there's been a lot of "meh" from me this last week or so, along with a fair bit of "How much?!" from the OH) to the point where I had managed to pick just one bike each from Evans, Halfords and Decathlon. 

Long story short, through a detailed selection process, part of which was a scientific cost-benefit analysis, I decided the bike which looked prettiest and felt most comfortable on my bottom was the B'Twin NeWork 5, and so I left my local Decathlon with one and, resisting the massive urge to jump on it right outside the store, I decided to keep the OH company and get a train back to Manchester city centre, from where I'd then ride the bike back there, which I promptly did. 

They were the best three miles I've cycled, even if I was dressed completely inappropriately for cycling and the conditions in general (wearing jeans, boots and a heavy jacket in what can only be described as a monsoon). No helmet or gloves, either, and the heavy rain seemed to bring out the lunatic drivers so did feel a little (OK, a lot) vulnerable at times. Also, managed to beat the OH home, getting back less than two minutes before him. Not sure if that's more to do with my speed or the shocking state of public transportation and rush-hour traffic...

Now looking forwards to giving the bike a proper shakedown run tomorrow, and the weather forecast looks good for it too!


----------



## RWright (6 Nov 2013)

Exile, congrats on the new bike  Have fun on it.

It was nice here today, sunshine and just a little breezy. I did one of my favorite country roads and it was great, except for one incident. I went by some corn fields and a few of those big corn harvester machines were doing what they do and a tractor was plowing up the field behind them too. There were corn cobs all over the road, had a little fun trying to dodge them, only hit a few and didn't get wiped out so I consider the ride a success. It was a good day for a ride here.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2013)

Well, got up looked out the bedroom window and thought it looked a reasonable morning so put the cycling gear on. Went through to get the coffee on and looked out the front and the road is glistening  I can put up with most weather but I'm scared on the ice......and now the wind is picking up too! I think I am getting like @SpokeyDokey and getting a bit fed up of this already and we are only into the first week in November


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2013)

Just ordered a wide angle lens converter for the Cree light.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261315451989?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2661


----------



## GreigM (7 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, got up looked out the bedroom window and thought it looked a reasonable morning so put the cycling gear on. Went through to get the coffee on and looked out the front and the road is glistening  I can put up with most weather but I'm scared on the ice......and now the wind is picking up too! I think I am getting like @SpokeyDokey and getting a bit fed up of this already and we are only into the first week in November



Not frosty down this way today but windy so doubt I would be heading out anyway, but I have finally caught a cold, the OH had it earlier this week and I just knew I would get it grrrr so deffo no bike at all for me while I deal with this terrible man flu


----------



## Biker Joe (7 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Not frosty down this way today but windy so doubt I would be heading out anyway, but I have finally caught a cold, the OH had it earlier this week and I just knew I would get it grrrr so deffo no bike at all for me while I deal with this terrible man flu


I wish you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## stevey (7 Nov 2013)

Stuck at work, outside no wind no rain sun's out.... Defiantly out tonight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just ordered a wide angle lens converter for the Cree light.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261315451989?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2661



Stop buying stuff for the light! My bank manager is getting upset with me. Again let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Took a detour this morning to go up Saddington Hill.

http://www.strava.com/activities/93681145#1976868152

It is much steeper than the 5.5% average Strava give is and much steeper than the 10% steepest part Strava gives it.

Anyway got up it on the Sirrus with a 45l rucksack on my back, though I was telling myself it was a stupid detour half way up. How the KOm did it at 20mph I don't know


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, got up looked out the bedroom window and thought it looked a reasonable morning so put the cycling gear on. Went through to get the coffee on and looked out the front and the road is glistening  I can put up with most weather but I'm scared on the ice......and now the wind is picking up too! I think I am getting like @SpokeyDokey and getting a bit fed up of this already and we are only into the first week in November



Marathon Winters - will keep you going until the snow hits.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stop buying stuff for the light! My bank manager is getting upset with me. Again let me know how you get on with it.


Ordered some overshoes as well.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FOQBFI6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ordered some overshoes as well.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FOQBFI6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Already got some, thankfully, though they did no good in last nights rain.

Swivel mount just turned up for the light, so that will be tonights job - or more than likely it will sit in my bag until Saturday


----------



## Biker Joe (7 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Already got some, thankfully, though they did no good in last nights rain.


Cling film over your shoes before you put the overshoes on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Already got some, thankfully, though they did no good in last nights rain.
> 
> Swivel mount just turned up for the light, so that will be tonights job - or more than likely it will sit in my bag until Saturday


I have a pair of Aldi commuter overshoes as well, so when its really bad hopefully the pair will give good insulation, I have noticed that the overshoes fair better (keep feet dry) with longs rather than shorts or 3/4's, I did 30+ miles a few weeks ago and it rained the whole ride and feet were dry, last night on a short 12 mile run, they had just started leaking on to the tops of my socks wearing 3/4 length leggings.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> Cling film over your shoes before you put the overshoes on.


Dont always carry cling film when out riding Jo, I can however always find space for the overshoes I just mentioned from Aldi.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Marathon Winters - will keep you going until the snow hits.


Not sure I want to keep going  Went a quick run on the old clunker just now. Hard work! Roads were filthy then the rain came on. Don't know how you can say you don't like mudguards. Covered in wet filth and feeling thoroughly p****d off with cycling at the moment, between the weather and the expense. Just fitted a pair of Cryaguard mudguards which will keep some of the muck coming up my back at least....more expense. Some months I can barely afford food for myself, cat and dog because I have had to buy something for the bikes.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure I want to keep going  Went a quick run on the old clunker just now. Hard work! Roads were filthy then the rain came on. Don't know how you can say you don't like mudguards. Covered in wet filth and feeling thoroughly p****d off with cycling at the moment, between the weather and the expense. Just fitted a pair of Cryaguard mudguards which will keep some of the muck coming up my back at least....more expense. Some months I can barely afford food for myself, cat and dog because I have had to buy something for the bikes.


@Mo1959 Never thought of a bike like that
Four mouths saying feed me
Cat, Dog, Mo and bike all hungry


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> @Mo1959 Never thought of a bike like that
> Four mouths saying feed me
> Cat, Dog, Mo and bike all hungry


Ha, ha......and I think the bikes eat the most!


----------



## Biker Joe (7 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> *Dont always carry cling film when out riding Jo*, I can however always find space for the overshoes I just mentioned from Aldi.


No I don't suppose you do. But if you're at home and it's raining before you go out it's useful.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, got up looked out the bedroom window and thought it looked a reasonable morning so put the cycling gear on. Went through to get the coffee on and looked out the front and the road is glistening  I can put up with most weather but I'm scared on the ice......and now the wind is picking up too! I think I am getting like @SpokeyDokey and getting a bit fed up of this already and we are only into the first week in November



Am I having a bad influence? 

Just got back from my radiation treatment at The Christie in Manchester so hopefully I will be more upbeat in the coming months!

Was -2C here first thing and icy at 6am. very damp now, bit drizzly on & off too.

Still - the rhythm of the seasons and all that.....................


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2013)

Like you @SpokeyDokey I just got back from Hospital in Leeds (different problems though), I rode there and back, just to find out its the wrong department I was referred to ,so much for 6 months waiting, never mind a step in the right direction.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Like you @SpokeyDokey I just got back from Hospital in Leeds (different problems though), I rode there and back, just to find out its the wrong department I was referred to ,so much for 6 months waiting, never mind a step in the right direction.



Sounds like a real pain that Nigel - at least you got a ride in though! Hope they get the right department sorted asap!

Hope you don't get as many tab's as me to take - I have got 46 a day to take for 2 weeks, then 32 a day for 3 weeks and then back to 12 a day. And then it's play it by ear according to whatever my Consultant says I need! If I ever get out on my bike and you hear a rattling behind you then you'll know who it is........


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sounds like a real pain that Nigel - at least you got a ride in though! Hope they get the right department sorted asap!
> 
> Hope you don't get as many tab's as me to take - I have got 46 a day to take for 2 weeks, then 32 a day for 3 weeks and then back to 12 a day. And then it's play it by ear according to whatever my Consultant says I need! If I ever get out on my bike and you hear a rattling behind you then you'll know who it is........


I only have one to take, but its not a physical problem I have, which is why the cycling helps me. I am just glad I dont have to cycle with that d-lock (which I bought to be able to lock the bike up fairly safely in Leeds) every time.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Nov 2013)

Jealous of you all getting out. Showing us all the av. temps from September isn;t fair Nigel, it only reminds me that it's going to get worse before it gets better.
Bike goes into LBS tomorrow so they can see what needs to be done. I had a proper look at it earlier and I hope it's only some superficial damage (scratches and a knock to rear brake caliper) and then after that I get to sort payment out with the guilty party. 

Certainly there have been lessons learned for if it ever happens again


----------



## morrisman (7 Nov 2013)

Bikes back from my LBS after a full monty service and repairs after it ate the rear derailleur last Sunday. So all bearings stripped, cleaned and greased, all cables replaced, new rear derailleur, cassette and chain, new brake shoes all round and everything set up properly and a wash and polish. It's like new 

Thorougly recommend Lovelo in Berkhampstead.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> Cling film over your shoes before you put the overshoes on.



The rain was that bad last night, I don't think even that would have worked. I had one of my rear lights completely cling filmed and a lot of electrical tape around it, it still got enough water inside it to screw it up. (luckily putting it on the radiator dried it out and got it working again)


----------



## bpsmith (7 Nov 2013)

Good luck, those guys with the hospital visits. Its sometimes very tough to get to the bottom of what's causing the issue, but not always nice when you get there. At very least, you get to try and fix things with help and a bit of luck to say the least.

Got a 0 in my blood test for anti-CCG, so at least I don't appear to have early Rheumatoid Arthritis, but back to drawing board on the cause of my pain sadly.

Really making me want to get out there more now though. Some Tights to be purchased tomorrow and a weekend ride out methinks!

Get out there and enjoy life guys!


----------



## stevey (7 Nov 2013)

Actually got off my a*se and went out....  been 4 days ( Dont count the turbo). Nice to be back on it though got my over shoes ordered trouble is its a xmas pressie of the o/h.

I'll see if i can get them early, any ways this is the ride compulsory blind drivers included...
http://www.strava.com/activities/93774095


----------



## 50000tears (7 Nov 2013)

Night time ride after the dog walk. Going to focus on these kind of efforts for a while to try and build my base speed up. Best thing is that once I get back to my sweet main bike in a few months I will get an instant extra 1 mile an hour just from the kit being that much better. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/321425103


----------



## Exile (7 Nov 2013)

Made it out for a 'quick' six and a bit mile ride this afternoon. Everything seems to be set up nicely, gear shifting seems perfect, brakes actually stop me and the rear wheel even turns when I pedal! Didn't go too far or too fast as I was still making sure everything worked as expected and getting used to the handling of the bike. Must be doing something right as I managed to get PB's on the two segments I covered! 

Had a little bit of a scary moment when I almost lost the front wheel on some mushed-up leaves whilst taking a corner but managed to keep it upright more through luck than judgement. Never again will I question rail delays caused by leaves on the line... Other than that, and nearly falling off twice because the brakes are so much more effective than on my old bike, it was a thoroughly uneventful ride.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Nov 2013)

That reminded me Exile of my "moment" yesterday. I was effectively time trialling my route but almost came a cropper in the first five minutes. Downhill ramp near my house leads me into a sweeping left-hander. Normally I would slow from my 25-28mh on the decent to around 15-16mh to take the corner but for some reason found myself entering the corner having forgotten to brake or slow the bike in any way! Needless to say I had a real heart pumping moment as I had to bank the bike harder than I am used to doing, or have done before, as I used every foot of my lane whilst hurtling towards the cars that were on the opposite carriageway!

Gotta stop putting myself in those spots.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2013)

@50000tears I've done that myself a couple of times and scared myself to death. Couple of times I have been over on the wrong side of the road and luckily nothing coming. Another time, I grabbed the brakes and the bike snaked about and I nearly came off.

Well, only did about 10 miles this morning but it was on the old mountain bike and it was some workout. I felt I worked harder for 10 miles than I would have done doing at least 20 on the roads. It's certainly a different experience. A couple of the tracks were pretty hairy with ruts and big boulders and when you have the tyres hard enough for use on the road, they are really too hard for trails like that so I was bouncing around a bit. The road bike is going to feel so light and smooth when I use it next!


----------



## Stonechat (8 Nov 2013)

Huh
JUst thought yes I can go for a ride this morning. The sky has gone dark grey and it is raining


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2013)

I ain't doing that again, I just nipped to the shop on the bike with shoes without cleats, how the heck people ride without clip-in or clips I will never know. The biggest problem was the pedal wouldn't come back when I rotated anti-clockwise.


----------



## Biker Joe (8 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I ain't doing that again, I just nipped to the shop on the bike with shoes without cleats, how the heck people ride without clip-in or clips I will never know. The biggest problem was the pedal wouldn't come back when I rotated anti-clockwise.


I bet that was a really weird feeling.
I suppose if you have never ridden with clips or clip-ins you develop a technique that suits.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I ain't doing that again, I just nipped to the shop on the bike with shoes without cleats, how the heck people ride without clip-in or clips I will never know. The biggest problem was the pedal wouldn't come back when I rotated anti-clockwise.



I'm still on flats, I think @Mo1959 is as well. I have no intention of clipping in.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm still on flats, I think @Mo1959 is as well. I have no intention of clipping in.


Yep, still flats here too. Pedals with pins and rubber soles, feels nearly as secure as being clipped in I think. Was quite glad of it this morning over some of the rocky ground as it got so rough I had to put my foot down a few times.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Nov 2013)

I mix it up myself. I am still new enough to clipless that I don't feel as comfortable with them as flats, especially when I want to clip in fast to pull away from a junction etc as I haven't yet got the knack of getting in 1st time.. At the moment I do my under 2 hour runs in the built up areas on flats and only use clipless for longer more out of town runs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2013)

@Biker Joe I know just flick your foot under the pedal, and your right really weird so unnatural 
@Supersuperleeds I went into Leeds yesterday and found clipping in multiple times easier than riding the 400 yards (if that) to the shop, I was testing out some new brake blocks.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I ain't doing that again, I just nipped to the shop on the bike with shoes without cleats, how the heck people ride without clip-in or clips I will never know. The biggest problem was the pedal wouldn't come back when I rotated anti-clockwise.


Years ago I had toe clips, and could not abide flat pedals, so went clipless, MTB type pedals, not regretted it. . When need to pull away quickly, just don't,t worry if the clip goes in, just get up a bit of speed


----------



## Stonechat (8 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Huh
> JUst thought yes I can go for a ride this morning. The sky has gone dark grey and it is raining


Forecast was good today, but weather ***###@@@


----------



## Reece (8 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I ain't doing that again, I just nipped to the shop on the bike with shoes without cleats, how the heck people ride without clip-in or clips I will never know. The biggest problem was the pedal wouldn't come back when I rotated anti-clockwise.


If I take the road bike to work I use trainers on the clip in pedals as Can't be bothered with cycling shoes for a 1 mile commute. I've learned that it's hell and feet slip all over especially when it's damp out lol. Still do it though as too lazy in the mornings to get the roadie out to get the MTB out to put the roadie away haha.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Nov 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I understand re: non-clipped pedals. When I was in Copenhagen I borrowed a bike when out with a mate and explained it felt odd, especially when getting off the saddle/standing up. He laughed. Then again, they all laugh at me and my chosen hobby


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Two or three times a week for an hour or so is plenty......don't listen to these high mileage addicts  It's supposed to be enjoyable, which I find it isn't if you're forcing yourself to go out in horrible conditions.
> 
> I just took the old MTB along to a local trail and went round three times since the roads were sparkling a bit. It was quite pleasant toddling along through all the fallen leaves and didn't feel so cold because I was obviously going slower plus getting a bit of shelter from the trees.



Apologies if I've missed it, as not been in here a while, but how's your MTB? Are you pleased with it? last I remember it was due for delivery. 
Hope it gives your some miles without messing up your roadie. 
Keep smiling. Hope the weekend weather is kind to you (and everybody else too) x


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Definitely wasn't as cold as you've got it but still enough for me to realise the gloves I had on weren't the correct choice



I've got a shelf of different pairs of gloves, and still struggle to get it right for my rides. Hoping to get out for a ride later, and hopefully I will still be able to feel my fingers when I get back. 
Stay safe out there folks


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Am I having a bad influence?
> 
> Just got back from my radiation treatment at The Christie in Manchester so hopefully I will be more upbeat in the coming months!
> 
> ...



Hope the treatment is successful SD. My mum was treated at Christies many moons ago. They sorted her out, I'm delighted to say. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery matey  X


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Apologies if I've missed it, as not been in here a while, but how's your MTB? Are you pleased with it? last I remember it was due for delivery.
> Hope it gives your some miles without messing up your roadie.
> Keep smiling. Hope the weekend weather is kind to you (and everybody else too) x


Hi, Lesley. It's really a bit too big for me and is a fair age with the usual scrapes and scratches but it will do the purpose. Actually managed quite a difficult (for me) ride on it yesterday. Ideally, it could have some money spent on it but since I bought it just to run around on and I am on a limited income, I am not sure I want to spend too much on it.

Thought I was going to get out early today but it is hovering around freezing and the roads are sparkling  Might just walk the dog instead and see how it is when I get back.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Am I having a bad influence?
> 
> Just got back from my radiation treatment at The Christie in Manchester so hopefully I will be more upbeat in the coming months!
> 
> ...


All the best for your treatment
Dad started radiotherapy but had to stop it as he wasn't strong enough.
We also have a neighbour who is having it

Just try to keep a positive attitude
Bob


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

New wheels now on the bike , lbs said to me to go back in a few weeks so they can check everything is okay when I have done a few miles. so that will be next Saturday then 

@Nigelnaturist Swivel mount now fitted to the bike, very impressed with it, now need to buy another for the other light


----------



## SWSteve (9 Nov 2013)

Anyone want some £1 t-shirts? £11 jerseys or £14 bibs.

They started a lot more expensive than that...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

I do like how everyones mycyclinglog bars are now nearly fully green. Going to be depressing in January when they go all white again.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do like how everyones mycyclinglog bars are now nearly fully green. Going to be depressing in January when they go all white again.



Speak for yourself


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Nov 2013)

POORING down here again on my first proper day off. Feeling bloated, lazy and unmotivated after the last two weeks of 13/14 hour days with no time to myself let alone cycling, however, not booked till Thursday this week so fingers crossed.

Edit;
On the plus side I should be able to get the new wheels soon!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2013)

@Supersuperleeds Did it fit without modification, wide angle lens arrived and it does make quite a difference projected on the wall of the shed at about 18" so should make a difference on the road I will nip out for a spin later and see, I may even be able to illuminate the road from the white line to the verge/curb without blinding other road users. Overshoes arrived and whilst the web page says both road and M.T.B. the tag says road, however they do just fit, but I guess they wont take much walking about in them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do like how everyones mycyclinglog bars are now nearly fully green. Going to be depressing in January when they go all white again.


Dont use it till then end of Jan then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Supersuperleeds Did it fit without modification, wide angle lens arrived and it does make quite a difference projected on the wall of the shed at about 18" so should make a difference on the road I will nip out for a spin later and see, I may even be able to illuminate the road from the white line to the verge/curb without blinding other road users. Overshoes arrived and whilst the web page says both road and M.T.B. the tag says road, however they do just fit, but I guess they wont take much walking about in them.



Yes it fitted fine thanks.



Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont use it till then end of Jan then.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2013)

The wide angle adaptor is a worth while investment, gives a more usable beam, though on the wet roads it was difficult to tell its full potential. Feet much warmer as well.


----------



## RWright (10 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The wide angle adaptor is a worth while investment, gives a more usable beam, though on the wet roads it was difficult to tell its full potential. Feet much warmer as well.


 
Going to put toe covers on a pair of my shoes tonight.  Hopefully I won't need shoe covers for another month or two.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2013)

RWright said:


> Going to put toe covers on a pair of my shoes tonight.  Hopefully I won't need shoe covers for another month or two.


It's more about keeping the shoes clean as well, roads around here are filthy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2013)

No words needed for this one, or at least I hope not.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> No words needed for this one, or at least I hope not.
> View attachment 32386


We will remember them!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> No words needed for this one, or at least I hope not.
> View attachment 32386


Very poignant this morning Nigel and a lovely image. I have just had a lovely 2 hour walk in a gloriously peaceful and serene countryside that so many gave up their lives for to preserve for us. We shall remember them.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Nov 2013)

Yeah!
Finally got out this morning to blow away the cobwebs, nearly 3 weeks since my last ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/94248645


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2013)

Took the Sirrus out for its first proper ride on the new wheels. Very pleased with them, the bike felt much more solid with them than the stock wheels, deliberately took them over some off road tracks and they coped fine.

http://www.strava.com/activities/94258733


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Took the Sirrus out for its first proper ride on the new wheels. Very pleased with them, the bike felt much more solid with them than the stock wheels, deliberately took them over some off road tracks and they coped fine.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/94258733


Just lay off the pies and you will be fine  Just joking. Glad you feel they are more solid. Need reliability when you are commuting.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just lay off the pies and you will be fine  Just joking. Glad you feel they are more solid. Need reliability when you are commuting.



Cheeky git! I've lost 3 1/2 stone over the last year


----------



## stevey (10 Nov 2013)

Just my little bit this morning, need more gears,more speed.... 

http://www.strava.com/activities/94224661


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheeky git! I've lost 3 1/2 stone over the last year


Ha, ha..............I knew that....was just winding you up.....and it worked.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2013)

stevey said:


> Just my little bit this morning, need more gears,more speed....
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/94224661



Don't worry about the speed, 40 miles at any speed is a good effort.


----------



## stevey (10 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don't worry about the speed, 40 miles at any speed is a good effort.



Thanks just like to go a bit faster... Sometimes i push a little to hard


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Nov 2013)

Ice all over the place here esp' on the lanes where the sun has not reached. Heaps of snow on the mountains.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2013)

Stopped off at Womersley for the service. Didn't feel much like riding after that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ice all over the place here esp' on the lanes where the sun has not reached. Heaps of snow on the mountains.



We had ice on our flat roof this morning, roads were fine though, won't be long before I am on the winter bike


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Nov 2013)

It looks like some good rides have gone on today so well done all! 

Today was my first ride after 10 days off the bike including 3 days of debortury eating & drinking to much in Germany so nothing spectacular just a steady 25 miles to work off the pounds I've put on!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/94302695


----------



## GreigM (11 Nov 2013)

Felt like a tough 15 miles for me - http://www.strava.com/activities/94492633

Got last place in some segments which is not making me feel any better  seems like I was in the granny ring a lot and still looking for another lower gear I am deffo gonna buy a 28t cassette as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

Bit quite in here today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Nov 2013)

I'm here Nigel, just nothing to report, just rain rain rain.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Nov 2013)

here too, a thoroughly miserable day!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'm here Nigel, just nothing to report, just rain rain rain.


It was wet here this morning Brian, but managed to get out after the remembrance, and would you believe it someone called the minute it started, these relatives of the O.H.'s are doing my nut in.
Anyway I managed to pass 8,000 miles for the year this morning, and when the O.H. got back I nipped out for another 15 miles., but i am a lot slower than of late.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2013)

Wet in Leicester as well but very warm, biked home in shorts tonight


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wet in Leicester as well but very warm, biked home in shorts tonight


It was warm here too, I really felt like doing more, but like i said so much s*** going on here.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was wet here this morning Brian, but managed to get out after the remembrance, and would you believe it someone called the minute it started, these relatives of the O.H.'s are doing my nut in.
> Anyway I managed to pass 8,000 miles for the year this morning, and when the O.H. got back I nipped out for another 15 miles., but i am a lot slower than of late.


 8000 miles!! That's the equivalent of cycling from here to Los Angeles, well done. 

I'm guessing everyone's a little bit slower in the cold air, I know golf balls don't travel as fast/far in the cold?


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Nov 2013)

Bloody mudguards. Can't get these sks chromoplastics to fit...so bugger it, I am going to emigrate to a drier climate and that's the end of that!


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Bloody mudguards. Can't get these sks chromoplastics to fit...so bugger it, I am going to emigrate to a drier climate and that's the end of that!


They are certainly a bit fiddly, but if I can manage to fit them I'm sure you can.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Nov 2013)

Sorry Nigel, unfortunately no bike means I'm being pretty quiet on here about my progress... there's no progress


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

@Goonerobes Thanks, though its a little more complex, my average gear " has dropped by 7" in the last month, I think the wind has probably had more to do with it than temp, also the clocks going back and more night riding and being more cautious on the wet roads all has a part to play.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sorry Nigel, unfortunately no bike means I'm being pretty quiet on here about my progress... there's no progress


I just meant in general, then everyone pops up.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2013)

I have just had a fit of the giggles. Was searching for shoes with grippy soles and accidentally typed astro turd trainers into the search......sorry, you had to be there!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have just had a fit of the giggles. Was searching for shoes with grippy soles and accidentally typed astro turd trainers into the search......sorry, you had to be there!


What was the results.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What was the results.


......a pile of poo! Lol
On a more serious note, I do like the look of the soles on them. Look nice and grippy, but since I have a fiver left in the bank until the 15th it will have to wait. 

Looking a bit chilly and breezy tomorrow so might try another little off road venture.


----------



## stevey (11 Nov 2013)

That is all, Tomorrow is supposed to be ok though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2013)

Forecast not bad here tomorrow, wind picking up a little nothing major though, but Wed evening to Thur evening not looking good.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Nov 2013)

No cycling, but a couple of acquisitions.
Mrs Stonechat gave me an Altura night vision waterproof jacket, and got myself overshoes, they seem quite tight


----------



## AndyPeace (11 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> They are certainly a bit fiddly, but if I can manage to fit them I'm sure you can.


Thanks Mo, I'm just not sure where I've gone wrong, no adjustments seem to stop the rubbing noises ( I have lost several evenings to this task). I'm sure I can do it but have reached that scream point. There is a tiny remote chance the sks mudguards won't fit on my Madone, as the clearances under the forks are akward but I think I'm just saying that to make myself feel better about struggling with this task! Not sure if I wish to loose more hours to this job or just loose a few pounds to the lbs and be done with it...neither option has great appeal!


----------



## RWright (11 Nov 2013)

I had some things I needed to do today at the shop and knew it would be late when I got back home so I put the Townie in back of my truck so I could get a ride in while the sun was out. It was a nice day but it cools off a little too quickly for me when it goes down. At about 4 pm my time I decided to go for about an hour spin, just a little cool but really nice and clear with bright sunshine.

I had not even gone a quarter of a mile when one of the my most dreaded cycling catastrophes happened. I had forgotten to bring my Garmin to work with me.     . It was a tough decision whether I would keep riding or just leave work and go home and ride in the cold darkness with lots of traffic. I was very close to doing just that but I was out on some of my favorite roads and the weather was great and no traffic around so I did the nearly unthinkable, rode without a Garmin. I did happen to notice what time it was when I left and returned  . I will go to map my ride and plot the route, so I can make a special file to keep a record of this and possibly any other times I could make this unbelievably stupid mistake again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Nov 2013)

RWright said:


> I will go to map my ride and plot the route, so I can make a special file to keep a record of this and possibly any other times I could make this unbelievably stupid mistake again.


This is what I did when I started but using gpsies, this is how I know most of all my data bar H.R. and cadence, and even cadence I had from early Aug 2012 and I got the phone off the O.H. for tracking, but wasn't very happy with it, especially how long it took to get a lock and how wayward it was sometimes.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Nov 2013)

Lovely sunny morning here today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/94653493
Enjoyed that, now enjoying cake and Tea!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Nov 2013)

After a TERRIBLE night's sleep and waking up about 5am to the sound of rain hammering down, I decided today should be rest day #2. 
Finally dragged myself out of bed about 6.30 to walk the dog and discovered I didn't even need to wear my waterproof trousers so not sure if I dreamed/imagined/wishful thought the rain. 

I've now had a cancellation so trying to decide whether to have a nap to catch up on the sleep, or go for a quick (as in short, not speedy) spin. 

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Nov 2013)

It took me nearly as long to clean the bike as the ride took. Really need to get some mudguards sorted.
I can feel the rear wheel wobble at speed now, I think it's telling me it's time to replace it.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> It took me nearly as long to clean the bike as the ride took. Really need to get some mudguards sorted.
> I can feel the rear wheel wobble at speed now, I think it's telling me it's time to replace it.


How do you know it doesn't just need trueing ( or are you building up a case for some new wheel)


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Nov 2013)

Guilty!

It is way out of true and there is a little play somewhere in the hub/wheel The T3 wheels have never had a good reputation and as mine are now over a year old I would like an excuse to buy something new.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Nov 2013)

Good job I didn't nap or cycle in my cancellation slot as I had a text from a client who wanted a treatment today. Sorted her out instead. One happy client.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Good job I didn't nap or cycle in my cancellation slot as I had a text from a client who wanted a treatment today. Sorted her out instead. *One happy client*.


& a few extra £££s for you to spend on cycling gear!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> & a few extra £££s for you to spend on cycling gear!


Yeah. Private client who pays more for private treatment therefore more in bank with no travel expenses for me. Now, What do I neeeeeeeed?????


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Yeah. Private client who pays more for private treatment therefore more in bank with no travel expenses for me. Now, What do I neeeeeeeed?????


You mean you don't have a list?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> You mean you don't have a list?



My list isn't in priority order (yet) 

Reason for edit. Forgot my emoticons don't work here so my smiley 'fell off'


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2013)

A chilly 43 miles into work this morning. Average speed is getting back to normal, must be the new wheels 

http://www.strava.com/activities/94826405


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Nov 2013)

Waiting for OH to get back from Reading with the little ones at the school so we can go out for a ride again together.
Her blood pressure was taken yesterday and for the first time in years it was a "normal" reading, it's always been very high since our littlest was born at 25 weeks (yes 25!) after pre eclampsia and then full eclampsia inc a death defying fit (long story). We've decided that losing the alcohol and cycling has helped a lot (and if you disagree keep it to yourself ).
We were doing well until she fell off and hurt herself test riding a T3 in the Coventry Decathlon store this summer, so hopefully today will kickstart it off again.

Hopefully the blog will be revisited and updated soon.
http://cyclingsparkle.wordpress.com


----------



## Biker Joe (13 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Waiting for OH to get back from Reading with the little ones at the school so we can go out for a ride again together.
> Her blood pressure was taken yesterday and for the first time in years it was a "normal" reading, it's always been very high since our littlest was born at 25 weeks (yes 25!) after pre eclampsia and then full eclampsia inc a death defying fit (long story). We've decided that losing the alcohol and cycling has helped a lot (and if you disagree keep it to yourself ).
> We were doing well until she fell off and hurt herself test riding a T3 in the Coventry Decathlon store this summer, so hopefully today will kickstart it off again.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a good ride together.
Good news about your OHs blood pressure.
Enjoy!


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Nov 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/94837335#

The girl did well considering the lay off


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/94837335#
> 
> The girl did well considering the lay off


Well done Sue. Hope you had fun.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Nov 2013)

On a roll here today as it was still sunny
Like a coiled spring I shot out for a ride on my own.
Well it is still sunny here.


http://www.strava.com/activities/94846366


----------



## Stonechat (13 Nov 2013)

My usal Wednesday to Chertsey with pannier.
Managed to tack on an extra mile or so
http://www.strava.com/activities/94845078
10.2 miles @ 12.6 mph
Think the Cateye made it faster (edit 10.6 miles at 13.2 mph)

Very cold first thing, frosty.
HOwever was perfectly ok with enough clothing - did not have a hat under helmet either


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Nov 2013)

Hissing down here again.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Nov 2013)

Sorry @SpokeyDokey I wont say what a lovely autumn day it was down here then! 

Anyway, a very pleasant 36 miles was ridden today but needless to say the white bike is no longer white so the bucket & sponge will be out again tomorrow!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/94865540


----------



## Stonechat (13 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Sorry @SpokeyDokey I wont say what a lovely autumn day it was down here then!
> 
> Anyway, a very pleasant 36 miles was ridden today but needless to say the white bike is no longer white so the bucket & sponge will be out again tomorrow!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/94865540


I am really a very poor cleaner of bike, I did get some 'Muck Off" solution to help, and I think chain needs a clean and re-lube.
In the old days I just put more lube on


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Nov 2013)

Was supposed to be windy this morning but it isn't much more than a strong breeze. Anyway, decided to give it a miss and just take the dog. Did a mix of walking and jogging so still got a good workout. My hands even got nicely warm even without gloves on which is unusual for me. I used to enjoy running in my late thirties and it is much tougher now but wouldn't mind getting back into it. I have enough trainers, tracksters, t-shirts, etc to last me for years so it would be a much cheaper sport. Want to cycle too though so not sure what sort of mixture would be best. I don't find they particularly complement each other.


----------



## RWright (14 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Was supposed to be windy this morning but it isn't much more than a strong breeze. Anyway, decided to give it a miss and just take the dog. Did a mix of walking and jogging so still got a good workout. My hands even got nicely warm even without gloves on which is unusual for me. I used to enjoy running in my late thirties and it is much tougher now but wouldn't mind getting back into it. I have enough trainers, tracksters, t-shirts, etc to last me for years so it would be a much cheaper sport. Want to cycle too though so not sure what sort of mixture would be best. I don't find they particularly complement each other.


 During the winter I think if I get in an hour a day of riding or walking or a combination of both then I am doing fine. I would like to run but my knee just will not allow me to do much distance. Even if I do too much walking, or even standing on a hard surface for long periods, I get knee pain, even more likely in cool weather. I still like to walk and do brief sprints while I do it. I feel it helps use muscles that don't get used as much while cycling and helps keep them a little more toned. I don't know what mixture would be best. If you are not training for anything I would say the best mixture would be the one you enjoy doing the most, that could even vary by season I guess. For me walking and riding are about the same but I do enjoy riding more, it is just getting out the door into the cold that is the hard part.


----------



## GreigM (14 Nov 2013)

Had 2 days off, think it was all those mountains I went up on Monday (I reserve the right to claim they are mountains) legs felt a bit sore so giving them a rest but hopefully will be out tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Nov 2013)

Did a new workout class this evening, VR Spin. Unfortunately I was the only one there, so I was in a room on my own, on a spin bike that I've never been on before, with a DVD running on a screen. Was ok I suppose, but would prefer it with other folks in the room. Maybe I should just try ordinary spin to see how it compares. If I try it again I'll have to wear different sock/shoe combination as it was pretty uncomfortable. Still, better than sitting on my ass on the sofa.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Did a new workout class this evening, VR Spin. Unfortunately I was the only one there, so I was in a room on my own, on a spin bike that I've never been on before, with a DVD running on a screen. Was ok I suppose, but would prefer it with other folks in the room. Maybe I should just try ordinary spin to see how it compares. If I try it again I'll have to wear different sock/shoe combination as it was pretty uncomfortable. Still, better than sitting on my ass on the sofa.



I like the 0.0 miles on Strava for it


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like the 0.0 miles on Strava for it


The Garmin spent the whole session searching for satellites so I didn't really get any useful data. I'll have to see whether I need to alter something for keeping still


----------



## Exile (14 Nov 2013)

Got out for a ride today despite still being full of a cold. Decided to pop to the city centre and have a coffee with the OH during his lunch break. Was a 9 mile route, and I was nearly dead about 7 miles in. Amazing how much harder having a very minor illness made things (I'm sure the headwind on the outward leg didn't help much, but neither did the tailwind on the return!). Did nab a pair of PR's on Strava for my troubles though, so there's a bonus.

Will probably take tomorrow off and do naff all and hopefully I'll be better by the weekend. I'd like to be, as we've some nice weather forecast and at this time of year I want to spend as much time riding in the dry as I can!


----------



## Stonechat (14 Nov 2013)

Went to hospital to see Dad and a doc, social worker promised to come. So late and so long-winded I lost the chance of extended ride, and got home in the half light with no lights on
And she tried to dissuade me from existing plans. Grr
Here was the ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/95064207


----------



## puffinbilly (14 Nov 2013)

Still around and getting out for 20 miles or so most days - just work gets in the way....always a busy time for me (financial year end) OH still thinks I'm working as Santa. I'm finding the cycling addictive and try to get out most days.
Good to see that people are still getting out - I've loved a couple of evening rides where it's being cold still and clear skies - magical and there's hardly anyone about.

I seem to be slowing - think probably the wind rather than the cold.
Massive respect to @Supersuperleeds - 43 miles to work - I wouldn't be fit for anything for a couple of hours after that.

One other mention - to the Cumbrian Tourist Board  aka @SpokeyDokey - been across to Conisto/Broughton the last three weekends and the weather has been pretty good - as they say - you get different weather in every valley.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> The Garmin spent the whole session searching for satellites so I didn't really get any useful data. I'll have to see whether I need to alter something for keeping still


There is an option to turn the gps off, but you need the spd/cad sensor to record the distance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> Still around and getting out for 20 miles or so most days - just work gets in the way....always a busy time for me (financial year end) OH still thinks I'm working as Santa. I'm finding the cycling addictive and try to get out most days.
> Good to see that people are still getting out - I've loved a couple of evening rides where it's being cold still and clear skies - magical and there's hardly anyone about.
> 
> I seem to be slowing - think probably the wind rather than the cold.
> ...



Everyone slows this time of year, keep going and you will feel the benefit come spring.

When I first started getting serious about the mileage I was constantly tired I would get home from work, eat my tea and fall asleep. I'm also lucky that it is pretty flat around here, I think, even now, if I did 40 miles around somewhere like Cumbria, then I would have to have a week off work to recover.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Everyone slows this time of year, keep going and you will feel the benefit come spring.
> 
> When I first started getting serious about the mileage *I was constantly tired I would get home from work, eat my tea and fall asleep.* I'm also lucky that it is pretty flat around here, I think, even now, if I did 40 miles around somewhere like Cumbria, then I would have to have a week off work to recover.


I wish it had that effect on me! This getting older seems to mean you need next to no sleep. Suppose it has its advantages come the summer when I can get up at Mo Time though. 

Managed 24 miles this morning but I am struggling a bit too. Combination of the weather and the small fact of putting on around 5 lbs.....must get myself in hand because the weight definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> *I wish it had that effect on me! *This getting older seems to mean you need next to no sleep. Suppose it has its advantages come the summer when I can get up at Mo Time though.
> 
> Managed 24 miles this morning but I am struggling a bit too. Combination of the weather and the small fact of putting on around 5 lbs.....must get myself in hand because the weight definitely makes a difference.



Maybe you should put some effort into your rides then


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There is an option to turn the gps off, but you need the spd/cad sensor to record the distance.



Not too worried about perceived distance, just need to turn gps off if I'm doing that again. Back onto my own bike and the roads today when it's light enough!!


----------



## Jason.T (16 Nov 2013)

Not so much a ride but I'm still awake from a 9 hour stint of a 24 hour spinathon for children in need, it started at 8.30 am yesterday morning until 8.30 this morning, some of the guys are doing the full 24 hours, I would of liked to do it but I done a 12 hour night shift on Thursday night and would of meant me having no sleep for from Thursday afternoon until tonight as I need to pick my son up at 8am this morning, 3 and a half days with no sleep........think I'll pass on that )


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Not too worried about perceived distance, just need to turn gps off if I'm doing that again. Back onto my own bike and the roads today when it's light enough!!


It's light nearly here now but blowing a gale. Think the only option might be to take the mountain bike and just go round the trail I walk the dog three or four times as it's a bit sheltered amongst the trees. Definitely don't fancy the roads in a strong wind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> It's light nearly here now but blowing a gale. Think the only option might be to take the mountain bike and just go round the trail I walk the dog three or four times as it's a bit sheltered amongst the trees. Definitely don't fancy the roads in a strong wind.


This is what I try and do Mo, if it's windy I try and use the topography for shelter, it's why I haven't been east or North East in recent months (apart from the odd foray), just flat and open fields, and it would mean riding in to the prevailing westerlies coming home, but even then there is one road from the A19 back to Womersley that is sheltered by trees, but as you can imagine at this time of year it a can be a bit slippery in places.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Nov 2013)

Lovely and mild in Leicester today, not much wind, would have been rude not to go out and start the Pearl Izumi Strava challenge:

http://www.strava.com/activities/95327523

Now got to clean the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Not too worried about perceived distance, just need to turn gps off if I'm doing that again. Back onto my own bike and the roads today when it's light enough!!



Get yourself one of the cree lights, go out in pitch black then. I love my hour or so of riding in the dark each morning, seems even more peaceful and you get some cracking views as the sun rises.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lovely and mild in Leicester today, not much wind, would have been rude not to go out and start the Pearl Izumi Strava challenge:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/95327523
> 
> Now got to clean the bike.


Have you not had enough of challenges. Lol.

Still blowing a gale here so did what was a tricky ride for me. Quite a lot of little tree roots and a couple of boggy bits where I have to admit I came to a bit of a halt a couple of times. Partly lack of skill and partly because I took the nobbly tyres off and put semi slicks on and have them blown up too hard for off roading really. Still, good fun and a different workout.

Oh, and saw two red squirrels  They finally seem to making a bit of a comeback here.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Nov 2013)

Well done @Supersuperleeds & @Mo1959 for getting out before I've even had breakfast!! 

Its a lovely day down here, albeit a little chilly, so a couple of hours in the saddle are planned for this afternoon.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @Supersuperleeds & @Mo1959 for getting out before I've even had breakfast!!
> 
> Its a lovely day down here, albeit a little chilly, so a couple of hours in the saddle are planned for this afternoon.


YEs I am going out for a run this afternoon ,willl hopefully go over to Chobham Common


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Nov 2013)

After two 14 hour days at work I need rest today. Did wave my OH off on a ride though.


Couldn't resist these bargains
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/ZXCONTITYRE/conti_tyre_bundle

Hope the weather is good tomorrow.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Nov 2013)

YEs run via Chertsey to Chobham Common, Hi to the 7 or so cyclists who passed me but I managed to get a bit of a tow up one or two hills
The Chertsey Chobham part was failry hilly.
Did 19 miles at 14.2 mph, which is faster than I have done for this sort of mileage before
A well needed ride after dealing with Dad's and Mums issues 
http://www.strava.com/activities/95377208


----------



## fivepence (16 Nov 2013)

Not many miles as of late , Work been getting in the way but it was nice to get out this afternoon and start off the Pearl Izumi challenge.

http://www.strava.com/activities/95389817


----------



## morrisman (16 Nov 2013)

Can I have my next bike on the NHS please?
Since taking up cycling in May I have lost 1/1.5 stone, become much fitter, reduced my diabetes drugs, and, as of today, reduced my hypertension drugs. So the bike has done more good than all the drugs etc


----------



## GreigM (16 Nov 2013)

Horrible wind here today so not ventured out, not getting out as much as I would like and it looks like winter is set to arrive next week, hopefully the wind goes as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Horrible wind here today so not ventured out, not getting out as much as I would like and it looks like winter is set to arrive next week, hopefully the wind goes as well.


That's why I just did a little jaunt on the mtb. Hate the wind on the open roads. Agree, next week is looking horrendously cold. Below freezing virtually every night and barely above during the day


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Nov 2013)

I found it really hard going for some reason today & the only thing I can think of was the late breakfast & early lunch left me feeling rather full!

Anyway, 36 more miles to my collection & there's always another day!

http://www.strava.com/activities/95420803


----------



## Paul Gee (16 Nov 2013)

morrisman said:


> Can I have my next bike on the NHS please?
> Since taking up cycling in May I have lost 1/1.5 stone, become much fitter, reduced my diabetes drugs, and, as of today, reduced my hypertension drugs. So the bike has done more good than all the drugs etc



You have a valid point, with the price of drugs being what they are! Take a lot of bikes though to make a difference to the profile of the vast number of lardy people you see nowadays.

Paul


----------



## Reece (16 Nov 2013)

Well out for a club run today for the first time in a while. Pleased with myself for still having the legs for a good avg speed. Also managed to keep with the group all the way to the finish (they really put the hammer down for the last 10 miles or so!).

http://app.strava.com/activities/95373872

Also went out last Tuesday for the winter night training. Had the T6 Cree light delivered Monday from eBay so tried it out. Got to say I'm very impressed with ti and considering I only paid £18.99 delivered from a UK seller. The extra confidence you get riding at a decent speed in the pitch black back lanes with a good light is incredible.

http://app.strava.com/activities/94751438


----------



## Sweeney (16 Nov 2013)

Only the second time that I have attempted this hill, it's a bugger. 3 times, grrrr

I will make it up without stopping sometime!!

http://app.strava.com/activities/95370055


----------



## Stonechat (16 Nov 2013)

Sweeney said:


> Only the second time that I have attempted this hill, it's a bugger. 3 times, grrrr
> 
> I will make it up without stopping sometime!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/95370055


Not very good at hills, but know the feeling. There one I can't do and I think its the shape the steep bit is at the top


----------



## RWright (16 Nov 2013)

That hill has some steep grades on it but you will get it.


----------



## 50000tears (16 Nov 2013)

Cold solo run today but thankfully only light winds. 3 degrees at the start and didn't get my layering right as was cold for the outward half into the wind that was around. Better coming back thankfully, when it had warmed to a barmy 6 degrees! 1st 60 mile ride in the bag. 

I still have such a long way to go though to get my fitness to where I need/want it. Will focus on interval type work for a few weeks as I was disappointed with my speed today.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/325480647


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Nov 2013)

Sweeney said:


> Only the second time that I have attempted this hill, it's a bugger. 3 times, grrrr
> 
> I will make it up without stopping sometime!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/95370055


Loads of PRs though, so well done


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Nov 2013)

Also went out last Tuesday for the winter night training. Had the T6 Cree light delivered Monday from eBay so tried it out. Got to say I'm very impressed with ti and considering I only paid £18.99 delivered from a UK seller. The extra confidence you get riding at a decent speed in the pitch black back lanes with a good light is incredible.
[/quote]

Was it this one?

CREE XML XM-L T6 LED 1800 Lumens Cycle Bike Bicycle Rechargable Head Lights Lamp
X


----------



## Reece (17 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Also went out last Tuesday for the winter night training. Had the T6 Cree light delivered Monday from eBay so tried it out. Got to say I'm very impressed with ti and considering I only paid £18.99 delivered from a UK seller. The extra confidence you get riding at a decent speed in the pitch black back lanes with a good light is incredible.
> 
> 
> Was it this one?
> ...



Yes that's the one


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Yes that's the one


Thank you


----------



## fivepence (17 Nov 2013)

Looks a decent morning for it . Time to get the proper exploring. Not been Shropshire before so all new roads and villages to be checked out . Might even have a crack at the breaking the 100km barrier for first time.


----------



## Reece (17 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thank you


This is the same one and same seller I got mine from.
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251288567677


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> This is the same one and same seller I got mine from.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251288567677


Oops. Saw this too late. Just ordered two!


----------



## Reece (17 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Oops. Saw this too late. Just ordered two!


No worries. They are all the same light, just I can guarantee my link Is a UK seller. Some say UK seller but still ship from Hong Kong etc


----------



## GreigM (17 Nov 2013)

Sweeney said:


> Only the second time that I have attempted this hill, it's a bugger. 3 times, grrrr
> 
> I will make it up without stopping sometime!!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/95370055



That's a mountain, not a hill


----------



## Sweeney (17 Nov 2013)

Tell me about it!! The thighs were burning like the Olympic flame


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2013)

Well done guys/gals on the rides @Sweeney would love to have a crack at that hill . Had a week off went into lazy mode  and it showed on this morning ride felt really heavy and slow i will not let that happen again.

http://www.strava.com/activities/95547876


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Nov 2013)

stevey said:


> Well done guys/gals on the rides @Sweeney would love to have a crack at that hill . Had a week off went into lazy mode  and it showed on this morning ride *felt really heavy and slow i will not let that happen again.*
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/95547876


 
This seems to be a familiar story as I felt the same yesterday!

I think somebody has swapped the air for invisible soup!!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2013)

@Goonerobes Well, I wish they had heated the soup up.......it was baltic this morning up here. Fingers and toes were numb throughout and even my thigh muscles felt like they had seized up. Patchy ice on the roads too so all in all, a rather slow and uncomfortable ride, but a ride nonetheless.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Nov 2013)

That's the spirit @Mo1959, we're due for the icy blast on Tuesday.......just in time for my next ride day!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> This seems to be a familiar story as I felt the same yesterday!
> 
> I think somebody has swapped the air for invisible soup!!



I had a phase like that on yesterday's ride too! Think mine might have been a mini-bonk! Should have fuelled up better during my ride methinks. 
Hubby and I have just been out for a ride. He called it a 'gentle pedal' - I found it really hard work! Hey ho, perception is a wonderful thing. Mind you, I was 'ride leader' so he claims he was 'draughting', although that may just be to make me feel better


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> No worries. They are all the same light, just I can guarantee my link Is a UK seller. Some say UK seller but still ship from Hong Kong etc



estimated delivery is Wednesday, so fingers crossed!


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2013)

Very damp and misty this morning. Felt sluggish but happy with the ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/95549301#


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> This is the same one and same seller I got mine from.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251288567677





Reece said:


> No worries. They are all the same light, just I can guarantee my link Is a UK seller. Some say UK seller but still ship from Hong Kong etc


Could have done with one of these this morning, mine actually died on the ride.

Did it arrive quick @Reece ? As it's actually a seller from China!
I know it says UK, but click on the feedback and it's says China.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Nov 2013)

Another little outing - delivering a few thinkgs for Mrs Stonechat, so this took average speed down
http://www.strava.com/activities/95579042


----------



## Reece (17 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Could have done with one of these this morning, mine actually died on the ride.
> 
> Did it arrive quick @Reece ? As it's actually a seller from China!
> I know it says UK, but click on the feedback and it's says China.


Wad ordered on the Wednesday evening two weeks ago then tried to deliver 2 days later on the Friday but no one was home so got it redelivered last Monday. So yes pretty quick.


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2013)

Out again this time dusted off the MTB over 6 months since i rode it last.....Phew.... Good workout though

http://www.strava.com/activities/95582382


----------



## Stonechat (17 Nov 2013)

Think my good average speed yesterday was spurred by the cold to pedal fast enough to keep warm


----------



## spooks (17 Nov 2013)

Big thank you to the nice man who stopped and helped me fix a puncture. I really struggle to get the tyre off and on (yes I know I should practice more at home) so instead of sitting by the side of the road for an hour I was back on the bike in 10 minutes. Otherwise uneventful gentle ride. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/95582594


----------



## fivepence (17 Nov 2013)

What started off as looking ok , bit of mist about but nothing really ended up been a slow trudge in the rain and mud on some extremely slick surfaces.
Did manage to get through the 100km barrier for first time so happy enough with that. Cleaning the bike afterwards though is going be a mission and a half.

http://www.strava.com/activities/95606567


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2013)

Needed some new work trousers so went to M&S, got into a pair of 32s  down from 38s this time last year, collar size down from 18 to 16 as well


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Needed some new work trousers so went to M&S, got into a pair of 32s  down from 38s this time last year, collar size down from 18 to 16 as well



It's a good feeling isn't it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2013)

stevey said:


> It's a good feeling isn't it.



It's fantastic, apart from the damage being done to the wallet.


----------



## stevey (17 Nov 2013)

Couldn't resist...

http://www.strava.com/activities/95697353


----------



## 50000tears (17 Nov 2013)

So ........ all you guys and gals posting Strava rides where you end up miles from your start position. Do you have very loving understanding partners who pick you up or drop you off, or am I missing something?


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Nov 2013)

50000tears said:


> So ........ all you guys and gals posting Strava rides where you end up miles from your start position. Do you have very loving understanding partners who pick you up or drop you off, or am I missing something?


 
I think there may be a slight technical hitch as I was thinking the same!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Nov 2013)

Jealous of you all, I think I'm going to have to get back into the habit of spin classes whilst I wait for a bike to come back to me. Hoping I hear from an insurance company later this week so I can approach my LBS


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2013)

My rides always* start and finish same place. Ride planned for next Sunday when I will take the train or Mrs Stonechat will drive me, but it will still start and finish same place

*Apart from the time I fell off


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> My rides always start and finish same place. Ride planned for next Sunday when I will take the train or Mrs Stonechat will drive me, but it will still start and finish same place


I think I could do with someone dropping me off somewhere this morning so that I would have to cycle home because I can't be bothered going out. Sitting here trying to get myself motivated to go out. It will be the last early morning this week anyway as it is supposed to be very cold and icy the rest of the week.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Nov 2013)

My planned short circuit this morning couldn't happen . I came home from walking the dog (hadn't fully put the lights on before heading out) to find a MASSIVE puddle on the kitchen floor. 
Took me ages to soak it all up, put the wringing wet boxes into the bin then mop the floor. Deeeeeeep joy! 

Hey Ho, the wonders of pet ownership


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> My planned short circuit this morning couldn't happen . I came home from walking the dog (hadn't fully put the lights on before heading out) to find a MASSIVE puddle on the kitchen floor.
> Took me ages to soak it all up, put the wringing wet boxes into the bin then mop the floor. Deeeeeeep joy!
> 
> Hey Ho, the wonders of pet ownership


Days like that make you question pet ownership but I suppose all the good days make up for it......I think! 

Must get out with mine now as she gets far too many tit bits when I visit my Dad at the weekend and she poos for Scotland on a Monday morning usually


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Nov 2013)

Farley is much less trouble than she used to be, but is now ageing, so that brings it's own challenges x


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2013)

Being on the Thames people feeds the ducks and swans, Olly make a point of hunting out bread often very stale.
He is mostly ok though and has brought much happiness to us


----------



## ska1903 (18 Nov 2013)

Decided I wanted to really push myself yesterday so decided to do the NCN 77 from Dundee to Perth & back. Met the OH and the little un for lunch in Perth thinking if I am struggling I could get a lift home. 
After lunch at the carvery I felt surprisingly good so decided I might as well just cycle all the way home again.

I wasn't particularly fast but it was a nice gentle ride and fairly uneventful apart from having to get off and push at one point but the hill was signposted as a 20% incline so I think I can get away with it.

For anyone that is interested....http://www.strava.com/activities/95640835


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2013)

Hope NCN77 is better than NCN4 round here. Even in Summer going up Cooper's hill lane was dodgy - it doesn't bear thinking about now.
An experience cyclist was surprised I had done it twice. (Not again though)
Also NCN4 splits into two alternatives, one of which is across a passenfer ferry that takes bikes
Sometimes you get the impression of how (un)important cycling is to politicians


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Nov 2013)

50000tears said:


> So ........ all you guys and gals posting Strava rides where you end up miles from your start position. Do you have very loving understanding partners who pick you up or drop you off, or am I missing something?



My rides like that are my commutes to and from work


----------



## GreigM (18 Nov 2013)

Had my first visit from the fairy, 7 miles in. Took me about 45 mins to change the tube LOL. Then the heavens opened with hail and rain so returned home in disgust


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Had my first visit from the fairy, 7 miles in. Took me about 45 mins to change the tube LOL. Then the heavens opened with hail and rain so returned home in disgust


Doesn't help your finger dexterity with cold hands either. My one and only puncture was last winter and I remember struggling trying to get it done before my fingers totally lost all feeling.


----------



## RWright (19 Nov 2013)

50000tears said:


> So ........ all you guys and gals posting Strava rides where you end up miles from your start position. Do you have very loving understanding partners who pick you up or drop you off, or am I missing something?


 If mine show up like that it more than likely means I forgot to start my Garmin and thought about it a few miles later.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn't help your finger dexterity with cold hands either. My one and only puncture was last winter and I remember struggling trying to get it done before my fingers totally lost all feeling.


Only one puncture?? Wow!! didnt realise modern tyres were so good!
I remember one day in the 1980's, I was cycling in Worcestershire, and had three punctures in one day (all fixed at road side no spare inner tubes). Perhaps Scottish roads are good?


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2013)

I succombed to temptation last night and having seen a bargain offer on this site and found excellent review here
http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/05/navi2coach-cycling-computer.html
I ordered the Osynce novi2coach gps unit
See the thread here 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/page-295
WIth the extra 20% discount it was £117

I find the phone is too fiddly and if I want I can add cadence or heart sensor, though do not think this likely to happen


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Only one puncture?? Wow!! didnt realise modern tyres were so good!
> I remember one day in the 1980's, I was cycling in Worcestershire, and had three punctures in one day (all fixed at road side no spare inner tubes). Perhaps Scottish roads are good?


They are not well surfaced but there doesn't seem to me much in the way of broken glass and debris. Thorns at hedge cutting time sometimes. I put it down to my Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres and being vigilant. I often run a wet cloth over the tyres when I get home too and clean them up and check for anything that could be stuck in them.

Below freezing here this morning. Really can't face the thought of it at the moment. It's only to rise to just above by about 11am so I might have just a quick hour before lunch. Just an early dog walk I think.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2013)

Probably no cycling until Sunday's outing. Things to do


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I succombed to temptation last night and having seen a bargain offer on this site and found excellent review here
> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/05/navi2coach-cycling-computer.html
> I ordered the Osynce novi2coach gps unit
> See the thread here
> ...



I didn't think I'd add the heart rate monitor or cadence sensor when I bought my garmin. ... 

Then I did! Oops


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I didn't think I'd add the heart rate monitor or cadence sensor when I bought my garmin. ...
> 
> Then I did! Oops


Lol. I've resisted. I think when you get to your mid fifties you are quite happy if your heart is beating and the pedals are going round and round.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I've resisted. I think when you get to your mid fifties you are quite happy if your heart is beating and the pedals are going round and round.



I'm hoping the kit will help me keep the ticker going for the next few years to get me to mid fifties and to keep the motivation high  

Well that was my excuse anyway, despite the fact I'm looking out of the window and thinking I should be out there now but am drinking my second coffee


----------



## GreigM (19 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Below freezing here this morning. Really can't face the thought of it at the moment. It's only to rise to just above by about 11am so I might have just a quick hour before lunch. Just an early dog walk I think.



Yep same, think we can say winter has arrived. Think will be a quick MTB run if I go out today.


----------



## 50000tears (19 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> They are not well surfaced but there doesn't seem to me much in the way of broken glass and debris. Thorns at hedge cutting time sometimes. I put it down to my Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres and being vigilant. I often run a wet cloth over the tyres when I get home too and clean them up and check for anything that could be stuck in them.



Yep love the Durano Plus. Like most I did a ton of research before buying my winter tyres and these easily came out on top for that price range. I have so much confidence in them not letting go even when I accidently run over stuff I don't want like flints and glass. Not punctured mine yet.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2013)

50000tears said:


> Yep love the Durano Plus. Like most I did a ton of research before buying my winter tyres and these easily came out on top for that price range. I have so much confidence in them not letting go even when I accidently run over stuff I don't want like flints and glass. Not punctured mine yet.


JUst don't really know the difference - have got some Schwalbe puncture resistant Kevlar types
Different people recommend different tyres

Might get narrower tyres for the summer (on a hybrid) - unless I get a road bile
Going to shops this morning and brr it is cold


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Nov 2013)

I should have stayed in! Note to self - do NOT cycle on a road with camber on a frosty morning. Ouch. 
Luckily it's only scrapes and bruises on my elbow, knee, thigh, chain came off, and I ripped a hole in my best winter gloves - thank goodness I was wearing them as I need my hands for my job. Hey ho, another of life's lessons.
Didn't need scooping up in a car today though, so not as bad an 'off' as my last one, and my bike seems ok, but as you can see, it was a VERY gentle ride back home.
Aim of today was to stay in HRZone 2. Seemed to be going pretty much according to plan until my little lie down!
http://app.strava.com/activities/95962690
Stay safe everybody!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I should have stayed in! Note to self - do NOT cycle on a road with camber on a frosty morning. Ouch.
> Luckily it's only scrapes and bruises on my elbow, knee, thigh, chain came off, and I ripped a hole in my best winter gloves - thank goodness I was wearing them as I need my hands for my job. Hey ho, another of life's lessons.
> Didn't need scooping up in a car today though, so not as bad an 'off' as my last one, and my bike seems ok, but as you can see, it was a VERY gentle ride back home.
> Aim of today was to stay in HRZone 2. Seemed to be going pretty much according to plan until my little lie down!
> ...


Ouch. Just congratulating you for getting out over on Strava then came on here and read this  Sorry you came off. It happens so quickly on ice. You just don't even have time to save yourself. Hope you are not too sore.

Even less sure I want to venture out myself now.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I should have stayed in! Note to self - do NOT cycle on a road with camber on a frosty morning. Ouch.
> Luckily it's only scrapes and bruises on my elbow, knee, thigh, chain came off, and I ripped a hole in my best winter gloves - thank goodness I was wearing them as I need my hands for my job. Hey ho, another of life's lessons.
> Didn't need scooping up in a car today though, so not as bad an 'off' as my last one, and my bike seems ok, but as you can see, it was a VERY gentle ride back home.
> Aim of today was to stay in HRZone 2. Seemed to be going pretty much according to plan until my little lie down!
> ...


Ouch!
Obviously colder there - early frost has gone, don't think there was any on the road anyway
Hope you are ok @Phoenix Lincs
Take it easy

Just did a little shopping trip


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I should have stayed in! Note to self - do NOT cycle on a road with camber on a frosty morning. Ouch.
> Luckily it's only scrapes and bruises on my elbow, knee, thigh, chain came off, and I ripped a hole in my best winter gloves - thank goodness I was wearing them as I need my hands for my job. Hey ho, another of life's lessons.
> Didn't need scooping up in a car today though, so not as bad an 'off' as my last one, and my bike seems ok, but as you can see, it was a VERY gentle ride back home.
> Aim of today was to stay in HRZone 2. Seemed to be going pretty much according to plan until my little lie down!
> ...


 Crikes!! I'm glad that you're ok (ish) after that & it makes my decision to go out on the hybrid today seem even more prudent! 

Thankfully though there wasn't any frost around by the time I went out although the north westerly wind certainly made it a chilly 27 miles. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/96000830


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I should have stayed in! Note to self - do NOT cycle on a road with camber on a frosty morning. Ouch.
> Luckily it's only scrapes and bruises on my elbow, knee, thigh, chain came off, and I ripped a hole in my best winter gloves - thank goodness I was wearing them as I need my hands for my job. Hey ho, another of life's lessons.
> Didn't need scooping up in a car today though, so not as bad an 'off' as my last one, and my bike seems ok, but as you can see, it was a VERY gentle ride back home.
> Aim of today was to stay in HRZone 2. Seemed to be going pretty much according to plan until my little lie down!
> ...



Hope you are okay, I got the ice bike ready last night, but in Leicester this morning it was lovely so didn't use it, think I will need it tomorrow though, was already getting frosty in places on the way home from work tonight


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ouch. Just congratulating you for getting out over on Strava then came on here and read this  Sorry you came off. It happens so quickly on ice. You just don't even have time to save yourself. Hope you are not too sore.
> 
> Even less sure I want to venture out myself now.





Stonechat said:


> Ouch!
> Obviously colder there - early frost has gone, don't think there was any on the road anyway
> Hope you are ok @Phoenix Lincs
> Take it easy
> ...





Goonerobes said:


> Crikes!! I'm glad that you're ok (ish) after that & it makes my decision to go out on the hybrid today seem even more prudent!
> 
> Thankfully though there wasn't any frost around by the time I went out although the north westerly wind certainly made it a chilly 27 miles.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/96000830





Supersuperleeds said:


> Hope you are okay, I got the ice bike ready last night, but in Leicester this morning it was lovely so didn't use it, think I will need it tomorrow though, was already getting frosty in places on the way home from work tonight



Thanks everybody
Not too badly hurt, but it's funny how I now know I use my elbow to push open my car door when I get out, and my handbag swings on my saddlebag of a thigh, and my portable massage couches are always bashing into me as I walk with them. 
Everything will heal, and I've got an early start for work this morning, so not even TEMPTED to venture out into the cold today. Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2013)

@Phoenix Lincs Very sensible.......and I am going to be sensible too. Just put the wheelie bin out and the pavements and street are icy so it's a no go here too. Afraid unless it's for commuting purposes, I don't see the point of risking it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Nov 2013)

Positively tropical in Leicester this morning, well when I say tropical, there was no ice, plenty of wind though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs Very sensible.......and I am going to be sensible too. Just put the wheelie bin out and the pavements and street are icy so it's a no go here too. Afraid unless it's for commuting purposes, I don't see the point of risking it.



Marathon Winters, get them on the MTB!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Marathon Winters, get them on the MTB!


Can't afford any more expense. Not actually that desperate to get out.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Nov 2013)

Wasn't quite like that here but cold and rain led me to drive my normal 7-8 mile trip


----------



## DaveyM (20 Nov 2013)

I am still getting out at the weekends and still jogging a couple of times a week, although my new (second hand) mtb has got me planning a few more outings over the winter


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Nov 2013)

Taking arnica homeopathy remedy and have kinesio taped my worst bruise (over hand-sized) but my elbow bruise is a bit big and in an awkward place so guess I'll be off the bike for a few days


----------



## RWright (20 Nov 2013)

I was planning to do a quick hour ride this evening since it was late. The weather was a little cooler than I like it but still not too bad, was able to wear fingerless gloves. The quick hour turned into almost 2 hours, because I got a puncture. I had a small metal wire in the tire and had a hard time getting it out. I forgot to put my tweezers back in the saddle bag on that bike. I was also not carrying a pocket knife today either.  After some improvisation using the screwdriver on the multi tool and a highway guard rail, I was finally able to remove it.

Time to go to the store and get some more tweezers.


----------



## Exile (21 Nov 2013)

It's good to see I'm not the only one not riding as often these days (good only in it shows me I'm not the only one to keep pushing cycling back a day or two if it looks a bit mucky out). Lately I've been keeping to short runs when I do get out, don't think I've done 10 miles in a single day since I got this bike. Need to change that, I think. What's the point of having a nice new bike and only riding it a few miles?

Today was such a lovely day (or looked like it) that I decided to hop on the bike and see what I could do in the half hour I had free. Didn't do too much, just a quick 4 mile loop. Would've done more, bust spent a few minutes readjusting the pannier bags after one of the webbing straps undid itself and started catching on the spokes. Main goal was to just get out on the bike, but I had hoped to see how fast I could go along the main road near me. Unfortunately, the head-wind took some of the edge off, and I'm sure the D-lock on the rear rack didn't help matters, and I ended up with a slightly underwhelming 21mph max speed. I went faster than that on the same stretch riding the knobby-tyre'd MTB! Will have to have another crack at that when the wind isn't in my face.

And speaking of the wind, I'm now firmly of the mind that I need a windproof jacket, because it was cutting through my current one like a knife today and leaving me feeling as if I was riding though an Arctic gale! Another thing for the shopping list, I guess. Being fair, I don't have much gear for winter cycling, so a trip to the local Decathlon seems in order. Conveniently, that's about a 15 mile round trip, so I can kill two birds with one stone by having a longer ride. I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2013)

RWright said:


> I was planning to do a quick hour ride this evening since it was late. The weather was a little cooler than I like it but still not too bad, was able to wear fingerless gloves. The quick hour turned into almost 2 hours, because I got a puncture. I had a small metal wire in the tire and had a hard time getting it out. I forgot to put my tweezers back in the saddle bag on that bike. I was also not carrying a pocket knife today either.  After some improvisation using the screwdriver on the multi tool and a highway guard rail, I was finally able to remove it.
> 
> Time to go to the store and get some more tweezers.


Just as well it wasn't too cold Rocky. It would have been tough doing that with cold fingers. Glad you got going again and well done for getting out. It is certainly getting tougher now. Really chilly here again but the wild winds we had last night seem to have dropped. I think I might just manage an hour myself.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Nov 2013)

Enjoy, Mo. Do a few miles for me. The weather looks better here, it certainly seems warmer, but don't think I'm getting out today. Take care and keep smiling


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Enjoy, Mo. Do a few miles for me. The weather looks better here, it certainly seems warmer, but don't think I'm getting out today. Take care and keep smiling


Thanks Lesley. Didn't go very far.....just short of 17 miles but it felt plenty at this time of the year. Chilly with a few ice patches near the sides and quite a bit of debris from last night's winds. Back out with the dog now.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Nov 2013)

Never used tweezers. 
(In previous times now using kevlar reinforced tyres) Worst was thorns. Little bits break off and work their way in.
THe dreaded three puncture day in the 80s, the last puncture was 1 inch from the second , same thorns, probably from the same thorny twig


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Nov 2013)

I hadn't planned to go out today but the sun popped its head out when I got home from work so after 20 minutes of getting dressed up for the cold off I went for a quick 30 miles & I'm so glad I did as a favourable slight north easterly breeze meant I even got a couple of PR's!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/96325804


----------



## fivepence (21 Nov 2013)

Day off though had to pop into work to drop something off . The 3km route was slightly extended as it was a nice day

http://www.strava.com/activities/96333128


----------



## Stonechat (21 Nov 2013)

Still waiting GPS as Yodel did not deliver today, if it comes tomorrow it will be an excuse for a quick ride to test it before Sunday outing


----------



## Exile (21 Nov 2013)

Nice enough day for a ride out, OH mentioned Daisy Nook, so off we went, me on the push bike, he on a 125cc motorcycle. Given I had the directions, it was a lot of stop-start whilst I drip fed him the next few turns and then caught up with him to give him the next set. It was sort of like a poor version of 'Treasure Hunt', without radios, a helicopter or Anneka Rice.

Had a lovely hot chocolate at the cafe just inside Daisy Nook (2 hot chocolates and change from £3? Oh my, yes), had a little wander around the place, took a few photo's (not looked at them yet, so they might all be poo) and did our best to annoy the local geese, but they didn't seem to mithered .Generally we both did quite well with the ride, I had to push the bike up one hill each way, the one either side of the same valley, and even had to help him push his up one hill after he just didn't have the power and the engine cut out, but otherwise had a lot of fun. Until disaster struck and I found out what it's like to go from 20 to 0 in a handful of yards.

A combination of slippery road surface and a deep pothole conspired to bring me three-feet closer to the ground. Saw what was coming, and quickly realised my options were less about coming off or not, and more when I came off and where I ended up. I did manage to get my speed down a little (I've never grabbed a brake so hard in my life), but it was still a fairly hard landing on my right side. Helmet took a decent hit, knocked the plastic shell clear from the styrene, and left a nice imprint of the road surface on the side of the helmet. Now sat nursing a slightly swollen elbow, achy shoulder, slightly sore head and am milking it for all it's worth .


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2013)

@Exile Oucha..........sounds a sore one. Hope your bruises heal quickly. Nothing worse than that feeling when you know you are falling and just waiting on the impact  Sounds like one of these crashes where a helmet definitely did help thankfully.


----------



## Exile (21 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Exile Oucha..........sounds a sore one. Hope your bruises heal quickly. Nothing worse than that feeling when you know you are falling and just waiting on the impact  Sounds like one of these crashes where a helmet definitely did help thankfully.



Thanks, I'm getting a bit of experience with the spills lately, but this one is definitely the biggest to date. Think a few days off the bike is in order whilst the knocks and bruises heal. Very much thankful there was nothing coming the other way at the time, or following behind me, for that matter. And the helmet certainly did save me a nasty bump on the noggin, that's for sure!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Nov 2013)

Exile said:


> Nice enough day for a ride out, OH mentioned Daisy Nook, so off we went, me on the push bike, he on a 125cc motorcycle. Given I had the directions, it was a lot of stop-start whilst I drip fed him the next few turns and then caught up with him to give him the next set. It was sort of like a poor version of 'Treasure Hunt', without radios, a helicopter or Anneka Rice.
> 
> Had a lovely hot chocolate at the cafe just inside Daisy Nook (2 hot chocolates and change from £3? Oh my, yes), had a little wander around the place, took a few photo's (not looked at them yet, so they might all be poo) and did our best to annoy the local geese, but they didn't seem to mithered .Generally we both did quite well with the ride, I had to push the bike up one hill each way, the one either side of the same valley, and even had to help him push his up one hill after he just didn't have the power and the engine cut out, but otherwise had a lot of fun. Until disaster struck and I found out what it's like to go from 20 to 0 in a handful of yards.
> 
> A combination of slippery road surface and a deep pothole conspired to bring me three-feet closer to the ground. Saw what was coming, and quickly realised my options were less about coming off or not, and more when I came off and where I ended up. I did manage to get my speed down a little (I've never grabbed a brake so hard in my life), but it was still a fairly hard landing on my right side. Helmet took a decent hit, knocked the plastic shell clear from the styrene, and left a nice imprint of the road surface on the side of the helmet. Now sat nursing a slightly swollen elbow, achy shoulder, slightly sore head and am milking it for all it's worth .



You seem to be okay, so how is the bike?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Nov 2013)

Exile said:


> Nice enough day for a ride out, OH mentioned Daisy Nook, so off we went, me on the push bike, he on a 125cc motorcycle. Given I had the directions, it was a lot of stop-start whilst I drip fed him the next few turns and then caught up with him to give him the next set. It was sort of like a poor version of 'Treasure Hunt', without radios, a helicopter or Anneka Rice.
> 
> Had a lovely hot chocolate at the cafe just inside Daisy Nook (2 hot chocolates and change from £3? Oh my, yes), had a little wander around the place, took a few photo's (not looked at them yet, so they might all be poo) and did our best to annoy the local geese, but they didn't seem to mithered .Generally we both did quite well with the ride, I had to push the bike up one hill each way, the one either side of the same valley, and even had to help him push his up one hill after he just didn't have the power and the engine cut out, but otherwise had a lot of fun. Until disaster struck and I found out what it's like to go from 20 to 0 in a handful of yards.
> 
> A combination of slippery road surface and a deep pothole conspired to bring me three-feet closer to the ground. Saw what was coming, and quickly realised my options were less about coming off or not, and more when I came off and where I ended up. I did manage to get my speed down a little (I've never grabbed a brake so hard in my life), but it was still a fairly hard landing on my right side. Helmet took a decent hit, knocked the plastic shell clear from the styrene, and left a nice imprint of the road surface on the side of the helmet. Now sat nursing a slightly swollen elbow, achy shoulder, slightly sore head and am milking it for all it's worth .



Crikey, sounds awful - BUT, the things some girls will do for a new helmet!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Lesley. Didn't go very far.....just short of 17 miles but it felt plenty at this time of the year. Chilly with a few ice patches near the sides and quite a bit of debris from last night's winds. Back out with the dog now.



Whilst out with my four-legged friend, I thought it would be a fab day for a ride, but by that time I'd run out of time to get organised for one before I had to leave for work. Hope to get out tomorrow though, so thanks for putting some in for me today Mo


----------



## Exile (21 Nov 2013)

@Supersuperleeds somehow it's come out of it all undamaged, a fact I'm putting down to sheer luck and a little bit of having the panniers keep the rear mech away from the road. It got me home OK, no new noises, gears and brakes worked fine. Seems luck was with me today!


----------



## stevey (21 Nov 2013)

@Exile Glad you sound ok enjoy your days off recovering


----------



## Stonechat (21 Nov 2013)

@Exile hope recovery continues and aches are not too bad


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2013)

Oooer............currently minus five out there and only to get to a balmy one degree above for a couple of hours in the middle of the day before it drops again  I'm even cold in the house. Definitely just a dog walk just now and might force myself out for a very brief ride just before lunch.


----------



## GreigM (22 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooer............currently minus five out there and only to get to a balmy one degree above for a couple of hours in the middle of the day before it drops again  I'm even cold in the house. Definitely just a dog walk just now and might force myself out for a very brief ride just before lunch.



Pretty much the same here but at least it's dry and the wind is calm. Hope to get out for an hour or so once it's above freezing lol


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Pretty much the same here but at least it's dry and the wind is calm. Hope to get out for an hour or so once it's above freezing lol


Not sure if I will bother or not as I've just walked the dog for an hour and forty minutes on quite a hilly route. Enjoy your cycle if you go out.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Nov 2013)

@Exile hope you're okay. New helmet on the cards!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Nov 2013)

YEs got the new Navi2coach GPS - getting to grips with it
Here is the Test ride
11.4 miles at 14.0 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/96479612


----------



## SWSteve (22 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> YEs got the new Navi2coach GPS - getting to grips with it
> Here is the Test ride
> 11.4 miles at 14.0 mph
> http://www.strava.com/activities/96479612


looks a good route, can be use for figures of 8 to spice it up a bit as well. I don;t think there are enough reservoirs near you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Nov 2013)

I got out - at last!

Quick 10-miler.

Sun in my eyes was a nightmare - kept thinking about the cars coming up behind me not being able to see either!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I got out - at last!
> 
> Quick 10-miler.
> 
> Sun in my eyes was a nightmare - kept thinking about the cars coming up behind me not being able to see either!



About time


----------



## Stonechat (22 Nov 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> looks a good route, can be use for figures of 8 to spice it up a bit as well. I don;t think there are enough reservoirs near you


For some reason, I like figures of 8.
This GPS allows import of gpx files for guidance, will get proper use at Richmond Park on Sun (road though) is a square so not much navigation needed

Yes there are reservoirs and gravel pits here


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> About time



Indeed!

Have missed my bike rides - 23 days since my last one; feels like starting again!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Nov 2013)

Replacements for gloves I tore in my 'off' arrived this morning. They aren't very thick or padded, but they are marked as windproof, so hopefully they will keep my hands warm enough. Planning a ride today, hope it's better than the last few I've done - it doesn't look frosty out today thankfully
Have a great weekend everybody 

Better walk the dog first though to check for frostiness 

Reason for Edit: friend just text to say her car is frosted over - don't want another spill today!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Replacements for gloves I tore in my 'off' arrived this morning. They aren't very thick or padded, but they are marked as windproof, so hopefully they will keep my hands warm enough. Planning a ride today, hope it's better than the last few I've done - it doesn't look frosty out today thankfully
> Have a great weekend everybody
> 
> Better walk the dog first though to check for frostiness
> ...


I am just back. Took the old mountain bike and just pottered along at just over 12mph. Still stretches of ice and very cold but it was more of a rime rather than shiny so tyres gripped fine. Toes are still cold but a brisk dog walk will soon sort that out.

Take care if you do go out. Hopefully it will melt soon if it is like here as the sun is out now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Nov 2013)

Very cold ride this morning and more frost than I expected, had to take it very steady on a couple of roads.

http://www.strava.com/activities/96575958


----------



## Naemeth (23 Nov 2013)

Got my bike in late July and could barely ride as it had been 12 years since last riding, then managed to up it to 1.3 miles. I've not been on a long cycle in a while (last time I attempted a 29 mile round-trip I crashed 5 miles in!). With the cold weather I'm just sticking mainly to commuting, where my speed is pretty much constant, very dependent on traffic though.

Commute is 2.5 miles mostly downhill on the way there, all uphill the way back, managed it in 8 minutes in summer when there was no traffic and I wasn't being held at lights (18.75 mph), but winter average is closer to 13 minutes (11.54 mph) and traffic has been worse of late, I don't try and push on with the traffic. I'm getting slightly quicker at the home stretch, but still takes me about 17 minutes (8.82mph), up to maybe 14 (10.71 mph) or 15 (10 mph) depending how long my shift has been. I'm looking forward to spring when I can really start to push my speed.


----------



## fivepence (23 Nov 2013)

A tad nippy out this morning , some dancing on ice got included also . Had to take it steady.

http://www.strava.com/activities/96590219


----------



## Stonechat (23 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I am just back. Took the old mountain bike and just pottered along at just over 12mph. Still stretches of ice and very cold but it was more of a rime rather than shiny so tyres gripped fine. Toes are still cold but a brisk dog walk will soon sort that out.
> 
> Take care if you do go out. Hopefully it will melt soon if it is like here as the sun is out now.


You Scots are Hardy
Walking doggy yesterday and spoke to a Scot who reckoned it was getting warmer. Felt pretty nippy to me


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> You Scots are Hardy
> Walking doggy yesterday and spoke to a Scot who reckoned it was getting warmer. Felt pretty nippy to me


Can't say I've noticed it getting warmer! Just heading out for my second dog walk in five minutes with my neighbour. We walk nice and briskly so should get warmed up.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Nov 2013)

Braved the drizzle and got out. Wasn't too bad a ride as it included cycling (or scooting) through town to post a card. Didn't have a 'target' or 'plan' today, just made it up as I was going along. Some of the roads were awfully muddy and I was concerned about skidding on a couple of occasions, but overall I'm fairly pleased with the data. Sausage wraps for lunch - yum yum


----------



## stevey (23 Nov 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent hi-viz jacket?? (tight budget).


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Nov 2013)

stevey said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent hi-viz jacket?? (tight budget).



Tricky as tight budget is a relative term.

Altura Blitz in Evans sale did the trick for me.


----------



## Ciar (23 Nov 2013)

Still at home awaiting news re work, so still not commuting but i have been getting out on the mtb, had a few decent rides lately very muddy and very wet  weight is still going in the right direction as well, hope to be back and active in the next few weeks, once the work situation is fixed, at the moment just enjoying the days and doing lots of jobs along with the odd ride.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Nov 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/96635221

Finally out with a local group this afternoon. Very cold but enjoyed the ride.

First time I tried out the new merino socks, wow what a difference !

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CLOOTKMS1P/on_one_thicky_merino_socks


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/96635221
> 
> Finally out with a local group this afternoon. Very cold but enjoyed the ride.
> 
> ...



Ordered some socks. I hate cold feet! Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Nov 2013)

I think they have some better deals on three packs for £9.99. They really made a difference to me. I think it's time to buy a quality merino base layer.

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/ZXMERINO3F2/merino_base_layer_bundle

This mini bundle looks good with free postage.
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/ZXMERINO/merino_bundle


Edit;
No I don't work for Planet X bikes !


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I think they have some better deals on three packs for £9.99. They really made a difference to me. I think it's time to buy a quality merino base layer.
> 
> http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/ZXMERINO3F2/merino_base_layer_bundle
> 
> ...



Oh bum! Didn't spot the three packs and I've ordered 3 pairs for me and two for hubby.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Nov 2013)

I had three pairs of socks on this morning and still had cold feet

@BrianEvesham I have the Aldi merino base layer and it is very warm, it doesn't look like it will last long though. I also have a Devold one that is much better quality, picked it up cheaply (£15-20ish) from sportpursuit website. They have loads of cycling stuff on there at supposedly big discounts, though someone on here as mentioned they saw some gear on there that was still cheaper to get of Amazon or ebay


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Nov 2013)

Amazon, hadn't thought to look there. 
Trots off to google land.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Nov 2013)

Hubby has decided he isn't going to cycle today, which has left me with decisions to make 

Can't decide whether to do a 'follow my nose' again, do a usual route at however it pans out, or do some specific HR training, ie long and gentle, or intervals. 
I'm not very fit or fast at the minute so opinions very welcome


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hubby has decided he isn't going to cycle today, which has left me with decisions to make
> 
> Can't decide whether to do a 'follow my nose' again, do a usual route at however it pans out, or do some specific HR training, ie long and gentle, or intervals.
> I'm not very fit or fast at the minute so opinions very welcome


Afraid I won't be much help because I am struggling just to keep going just now 
I think if it was me though, it would be a set off and see how you feel after four or five miles. If the legs are feeling good and the weather is decent you could explore a bit. Look forward to hearing what you do


----------



## stevey (24 Nov 2013)

My little ride this morning ... 
Just gotta keep the legs moving, although after 5 miles felt like going home but persevered.
http://www.strava.com/activities/96800437


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2013)

Out for a steady Sunday morning ride with 2 friends. however didn't go to plan.

After the cafe at the halfway point 1 friend started to struggle. He's not been out in a few weeks and spent a long day in London yesterday. we pulled over and he rang family to come fetch him. Set off to meet them but at the next junction my other friend turned first and slid off on a greasy patch of road. He couldn't move and struggling with pain in his leg, ankle and hand. At least 3 cars pulled up and offered support, luckily one being a district nurse and all got him wrapped up waiting for the ambulance and police (ambulance taking nearly 45mins to get there). Ended up about an hour in total til he was off in the ambulance, and they believe nothing was broken but needed an x-ray to confirm.. My other friend got picked up and took both bikes with hm and I rode the last 25 odd miles home.

Really has sent it home just how quick and unexpectedly things can go wrong. Wasn't even me who came off but knocked my confidence (which showed in the corners all the way home).

http://app.strava.com/activities/96823319

Now off to finally sort insurance etc for myself as been putting it off every time I think about getting it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Out for a steady Sunday morning ride with 2 friends. however didn't go to plan.
> 
> After the cafe at the halfway point 1 friend started to struggle. He's not been out in a few weeks and spent a long day in London yesterday. we pulled over and he rang family to come fetch him. Set off to meet them but at the next junction my other friend turned first and slid off on a greasy patch of road. He couldn't move and struggling with pain in his leg, ankle and hand. At least 3 cars pulled up and offered support, luckily one being a district nurse and all got him wrapped up waiting for the ambulance and police (ambulance taking nearly 45mins to get there). Ended up about an hour in total til he was off in the ambulance, and they believe nothing was broken but needed an x-ray to confirm.. My other friend got picked up and took both bikes with hm and I rode the last 25 odd miles home.
> 
> ...



Hope your mate is okay


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hope your mate is okay


He seemed to be. Could of been worse. Think he was more bothered about us getting photos of his ordeal than being stuck on the cold floor lol.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2013)

31 and a bit miles at 13.7mph av'.

Quite mild out there, roads very damp but only saw 6 other bikey-types. Maybe they all got out early?

Legs felt like poo to start, better at 7 miles and then they got the drift and just got on with it at about 11 miles. I love it when they start whizzing around with no help from yours truly - is there a second brain down there or something?

I feel pleasantly relaxed now - esp' as Spurs are getting a real good hiding!!!

Stay safe all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Out for a steady Sunday morning ride with 2 friends. however didn't go to plan.
> 
> After the cafe at the halfway point 1 friend started to struggle. He's not been out in a few weeks and spent a long day in London yesterday. we pulled over and he rang family to come fetch him. Set off to meet them but at the next junction my other friend turned first and slid off on a greasy patch of road. He couldn't move and struggling with pain in his leg, ankle and hand. At least 3 cars pulled up and offered support, luckily one being a district nurse and all got him wrapped up waiting for the ambulance and police (ambulance taking nearly 45mins to get there). Ended up about an hour in total til he was off in the ambulance, and they believe nothing was broken but needed an x-ray to confirm.. My other friend got picked up and took both bikes with hm and I rode the last 25 odd miles home.
> 
> ...



Bad day there - sorry to hear that.

Glad everyone is ok in the main.

Does remind you how iffy these skinny little tyres can be on greasy roads!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I won't be much help because I am struggling just to keep going just now
> I think if it was me though, it would be a set off and see how you feel after four or five miles. If the legs are feeling good and the weather is decent you could explore a bit. Look forward to hearing what you do



That's what I did today - set off to do 10 with an option to extend and eventually got to 31.

I probably wouldn't have gone out if I had planned to do 31 in the first place.

Bonce's - funny things!


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2013)

Did my outing to Richmnd Park
This was a Skyride winter challenge
27 miles but more climbing than i have had in a comparable ride
19 started and only 3 finished though one also pulled out on the last lap at the nearest gate to home
Clothing worked well, not cold, new gps worked well
RIde is here
http://www.strava.com/activities/96838844
27 miles @ 11.8 mph
Climbing totalled over 1000 feet

Really quite pleased I did not find it too hard

Edit - took the bike in the car

The park was positively swarming with cyclists


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 31 and a bit miles at 13.7mph av'.
> 
> Quite mild out there, roads very damp but only saw 6 other bikey-types. Maybe they all got out early?
> 
> ...


My team Spurs


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Out for a steady Sunday morning ride with 2 friends. however didn't go to plan.
> 
> After the cafe at the halfway point 1 friend started to struggle. He's not been out in a few weeks and spent a long day in London yesterday. we pulled over and he rang family to come fetch him. Set off to meet them but at the next junction my other friend turned first and slid off on a greasy patch of road. He couldn't move and struggling with pain in his leg, ankle and hand. At least 3 cars pulled up and offered support, luckily one being a district nurse and all got him wrapped up waiting for the ambulance and police (ambulance taking nearly 45mins to get there). Ended up about an hour in total til he was off in the ambulance, and they believe nothing was broken but needed an x-ray to confirm.. My other friend got picked up and took both bikes with hm and I rode the last 25 odd miles home.
> 
> ...



Oh no! Sorry to hear it was a bit of a nightmare. Hope both friends ok and your confidence bounces back. I'd be interested to hear how you get insurance-wise, no idea what sort of premiums you'll be expected to pay 

Take good care


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bad day there - sorry to hear that.
> 
> Glad everyone is ok in the main.
> 
> Does remind you how iffy these skinny little tyres can be on greasy roads!



And icy ones!


----------



## 50000tears (24 Nov 2013)

Did a hard paced 26 miles yesterday but still only managed just under 16mh probably due to the unhill parts being into that cold arctic wind. Going out again this evening for some more interval work. Breaking my normal mould of not putting anthing on here until after I have done it to make sure that I actually go! Finding it hard to motivate myself in this cold weather.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Afraid I won't be much help because I am struggling just to keep going just now
> I think if it was me though, it would be a set off and see how you feel after four or five miles. If the legs are feeling good and the weather is decent you could explore a bit. Look forward to hearing what you do



Set out for some Zone 2 work; it was rather breezy down the first stretch, but luckily in my favour. I still couldn't decide what to do so, with the thought that I'd be cycling into the wind on the way home, I just turned left then carried on until I'd done an hour, thinking that the wind was *just* coming from the left, then turned round and came home. Which is when I discovered the wind had been helping me by coming from about 8o'clock is on a pretend dial, so when I turned around it was coming from about 2o'clock! I'm glad I reset the Garmin when I stopped for my banana and a drink, the second ride data was terrible!

Blonde moment when I got back - took 2 gloves off and 1 liner. Thought I must have dropped the liner when I had my banana, so went out in the car to where I'd pulled in - no liner  Oh no - more expense to replace it 

When I got back home from my car journey, I found the liner in the house - I'd only put one on!!! Doh! 

Off to stir the casserole - smells delicious


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> *My team Spurs*


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear it was a bit of a nightmare. Hope both friends ok and your confidence bounces back. I'd be interested to hear how you get insurance-wise, no idea what sort of premiums you'll be expected to pay
> 
> Take good care


Not to sure on premiums. Don't think it's add much as you may think though. All depends on what cover. 

I know a few friends who have it but only one who has claimed when a car opened a door on him after the said driver tried forcing him of the Road. His frame cracked and got a replacement. 

s few friends at work have it to that will pay a set amount for loss of earnings being sick at work. They have it as They play football and motocross.


----------



## BrynCP (24 Nov 2013)

Well I've gone from nothing, to 3 miles 2 weeks ago, to 22 miles today! OK, I am not breaking any records, that 22 miles took around 2.5 hours and I had to walk part up a hill as I could just not pull myself up even on the lowest gear!

I've ridden 14 of the last 15 days however (since I bought bike), and covered just over 110 miles in that time.

Along with a much improved diet, I have dropped from just over 18 stone to just over 17 in the same period.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> My team Spurs



I'd go and hide after that one!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2013)

50000tears said:


> Did a hard paced 26 miles yesterday but still only managed just under 16mh probably due to the unhill parts being into that cold arctic wind. Going out again this evening for some more interval work. Breaking my normal mould of not putting anthing on here until after I have done it to make sure that I actually go! Finding it hard to motivate myself in this cold weather.



Christ you sound pretty motivated to me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Nov 2013)

BrynCP said:


> Well I've gone from nothing, to 3 miles 2 weeks ago, to 22 miles today! OK, I am not breaking any records, that 22 miles took around 2.5 hours and I had to walk part up a hill as I could just not pull myself up even on the lowest gear!
> 
> I've ridden 14 of the last 15 days however (since I bought bike), and covered just over 110 miles in that time.
> 
> Along with a much improved diet, I have dropped from just over 18 stone to just over 17 in the same period.



Imo you are doing really well.

All I'd say is don't overdo it - factor in some downtime as a) you'll just get knackered and your body does need to rest and b) you may possibly get bored, give up cycling and then you are back to square one.

Tell me to bugger off if you like - I have Rhino skin!


----------



## Reece (24 Nov 2013)

Well have heard from my friend. He has broken his pelvis and a few other minor injuries but is in high spirits.


----------



## BrynCP (24 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Imo you are doing really well.
> 
> All I'd say is don't overdo it - factor in some downtime as a) you'll just get knackered and your body does need to rest and b) you may possibly get bored, give up cycling and then you are back to square one.
> 
> Tell me to bugger off if you like - I have Rhino skin!



I am quite keen at the minute to go out every day, but you have a valid point! I am going to stick to an 11 mile loop during the week at most for now. I like the ride after work, it lets me ride away the stresses and anger I have for work! To be honest, I could probably push the speed up, but I am keeping it quite relaxed - my loop also goes around a big circle around my house, so I am never more than a few minutes from home taking shortcuts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Well have heard from my friend. He has broken his pelvis and a few other minor injuries but is in high spirits.



Ouch!


----------



## stevey (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Well have heard from my friend. He has broken his pelvis and a few other minor injuries but is in high spirits.



Speedy recovery to your mate..


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Well have heard from my friend. He has broken his pelvis and a few other minor injuries but is in high spirits.


Best wishes for a quick recovery to your riding buddy @Reece


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Well have heard from my friend. He has broken his pelvis and a few other minor injuries but is in high spirits.


What a nasty injury, hope recovery is as smooth as can be


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Nov 2013)

Reece said:


> Well have heard from my friend. He has broken his pelvis and a few other minor injuries but is in high spirits.


 Best wishes to your pal Reece.


----------



## 50000tears (24 Nov 2013)

Well got a solid hour in and was 0.4mph quicker over the route (laps close to home) than I have done before. Guess I am getting fitter even if it is painfully slow progress.


----------



## GreigM (25 Nov 2013)

Hope I can get out today, but looking like it's another icy day with just a few hours above freezing, start a new job on Tues so will miss a lot of free time to get out on the bike  but the money will be welcome lol


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Nov 2013)

BrynCP said:


> Well I've gone from nothing, to 3 miles 2 weeks ago, to 22 miles today! OK, I am not breaking any records, that 22 miles took around 2.5 hours and I had to walk part up a hill as I could just not pull myself up even on the lowest gear!
> 
> I've ridden 14 of the last 15 days however (since I bought bike), and covered just over 110 miles in that time.
> 
> Along with a much improved diet, I have dropped from just over 18 stone to just over 17 in the same period.


Well done. Fab progress


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2013)

GreigM said:


> Hope I can get out today, but looking like it's another icy day with just a few hours above freezing, start a new job on Tues so will miss a lot of free time to get out on the bike  but the money will be welcome lol


It is certainly freezing out there. Just been out with the dog for about an hour and forty minutes. Walking is definitely preferable when it's so cold. All the best with the new job.
Here's a couple of iphone snaps from my walk. Cycled round here last week (The Knock hill in Crieff)


----------



## Stonechat (25 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Set out for some Zone 2 work; it was rather breezy down the first stretch, but luckily in my favour. I still couldn't decide what to do so, with the thought that I'd be cycling into the wind on the way home, I just turned left then carried on until I'd done an hour, thinking that the wind was *just* coming from the left, then turned round and came home. Which is when I discovered the wind had been helping me by coming from about 8o'clock is on a pretend dial, so when I turned around it was coming from about 2o'clock! I'm glad I reset the Garmin when I stopped for my banana and a drink, the second ride data was terrible!
> 
> Blonde moment when I got back - took 2 gloves off and 1 liner. Thought I must have dropped the liner when I had my banana, so went out in the car to where I'd pulled in - no liner  Oh no - more expense to replace it
> 
> ...


Don't have a heart rate sensor (know it is pounding if I get up a tough hill)
Don't understand zones


----------



## 50000tears (25 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Don't have a heart rate sensor (know it is pounding if I get up a tough hill)
> Don't understand zones



http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/in...-Beat-a-Your-Guide-to-Heart-Rate-Monitors-0


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Nov 2013)

Todays little sortie had both good & bad, the good was the backache I started with was gone by the time I'd finished, the bad was it had morphed into a blooming toothache! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/97024562


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Don't have a heart rate sensor (know it is pounding if I get up a tough hill)
> Don't understand zones


I did some research and still not sure I've got it 100% in my bonce, but good link above @50000tears


----------



## Stonechat (26 Nov 2013)

50000tears said:


> http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/insightzone/physical_preparation/planning_for_performance/article/izn20130107-Sportive-Dont-Miss-a-Beat-a-Your-Guide-to-Heart-Rate-Monitors-0


I looked at the British Cycling beginners training guide - even that is too serious for me (and don't have the time at present, with elderly parents issues)
However I am sure understanding it will help me a little
Cannot always predict when next opportunity for a decent cycle will be,


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Nov 2013)

Wow that was Blardy cold. Wanted to go out further but wimped out. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/97167485


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Nov 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Wow that was Blardy cold. Wanted to go out further but wimped out.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/97167485


I must have sent the cold down there! Lol. The frost lifted here but it rained instead and still wasn't exactly mild. Can't seem to get a heat back into my bones.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't seem to get a heat back into my bones.


Dived into a hot bath when I got back Mo.


----------



## ceejayh (26 Nov 2013)

This was my effort from Sunday.

http://www.strava.com/activities/96796471

It should have been more like 18 miles but I didn't realise until I was having a little rest stop after 6 miles (and my first proper hill!!!) that I hadn't turned my Strava on on my phone....doh!!!

Anyways, it was a new route for me and I really enjoyed it. It's amazing what you find when you're out and about on the bike - I didn't know half those country lanes existed....and they're on my doorstep!!


----------



## 50000tears (26 Nov 2013)

In the very underwhelming work gym today on the exercise bike of course. Very uncomfortable machine with only one position remotely tolerable but still has some OK features that at least allow me to work hard at the level I want. Warm up led into 3 x 7 minute threshold efforts with 3 minute spinning rests in between. Sounds easy but hurt like hell, which I always take as a good sign!


----------



## RWright (27 Nov 2013)

Crazy weather here at the moment. Yesterday I was riding and the temperature was at the freezing mark 32 F, today I went out several hours later than yesterday, and in the dark and it was 61 F. It was raining when I rode tonight and clear and sunny when I was riding yesterday. There are winter storm warnings to the west of me tonight and a tornado watch to the east. 

It was very windy on the ride and it was slow going with the blowing rain but it was a great ride. I took the rain unit out and it handled it with no problem. The feeling I get from riding with a tailwind on the old Raleigh is hard to beat. Stable, smooth, quiet, comfortable, just a nice feeling...even knowing that if I have to grab a handful of brakes that I won't be stopping anytime in the near future.  The closest feeling to it that I have experienced is sailing in one of those small Sunfish sailboats with a really nice breeze at my back. Sort of that feeling of freedom that hopefully everyone experiences at least once in their lives.

I overdressed with sweatshirt, sweatpants over my riding shorts, and a thin water resistant jacket and baseball cap, I got hot quickly but the rain soon saturated everything (after I unzipped the jacket) and I was fine. I was having such a good time I decided to ride a few miles more than I intended when I set off and pick up some Chinese food rather than cook anything, since I got a late start.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2013)

@RWright Sounds like a great ride Rocky. You made it sound really fun.......especially the bit about the sailboats 

I know what you mean about the weather. Not quite so extreme here but after being minus five the other morning, it is around plus eight this morning  Pretty overcast and a slight breeze picking up but I will try and get a few miles in. Just don't seem to be enjoying it all that much at the moment. Hopefully just the time of year and will pick up again in the spring.

I think it's only reading about good rides like yours that keeps me going so keep up the ride reports


----------



## Stonechat (27 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright Sounds like a great ride Rocky. You made it sound really fun.......especially the bit about the sailboats
> 
> I know what you mean about the weather. Not quite so extreme here but after being minus five the other morning, it is around plus eight this morning  Pretty overcast and a slight breeze picking up but I will try and get a few miles in. Just don't seem to be enjoying it all that much at the moment. Hopefully just the time of year and will pick up again in the spring.
> 
> I think it's only reading about good rides like yours that keeps me going so keep up the ride reports


Oh dear @Mo1959 sounds a bit despondent
I am quite limited at present so value every opportunity to ride
Today definitiley have a short ride - my weekly ride to Chertsey and the weather is OK
If I get out a touch early I will add a mile or so, cannot do so coming back as going out this afternoon.
Though I will remain busy with parents affairs for some months ahead, after next Tuesday may be able to schedule in a ride or too

However the weather up there must be a problem. Your pics the other day looked nice. Not that it is not nice here near the THames.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Oh dear @Mo1959 sounds a bit despondent


I always seem to get a bit melancholy at this time of the year for some reason  Never mind, got out and managed 23 miles. Bit breezy and the roads were filthy but it was lovely and mild.

Hope you enjoy your ride later too and manage to add a few miles to your tally. It must be quite therapeutic for you when you have the worries of your parents affairs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around, missed over a week due to extended family problems (read that as week from hell), in all this my garmin has gone missing, can't be 100% sure, but as it is only ever three places, on the bike in my pocket or the computer desk, and as one of them does have a reputation, and the kids well lets say they are kids.
I will try and catch, but i still three days of house repairs to do.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Nov 2013)

Sorry to here this Nigel, hope things pick up soon.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Nov 2013)

Managed abiut 10.6 miles today on usual Chertsey trip with pannier
Only recorded 6.6 miles of it
http://www.strava.com/activities/97334402
Busy tomorrow 

@Nigelnaturist hope the Garmin turns up
Family matters have been occyupying much of my time - in my case my elderly parents
Hope you are able to get out again, I find it clears the head after a difficult day


----------



## RWright (27 Nov 2013)

@Nigelnaturist bummer about the Garmin, hopefully it turns up soon. Good luck getting things sorted at home.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Hope you get your family problems sorted out soon and find your Garmin. Sounds like the kids need interrogated  Not sure you're missing much just now with this weather being all over the place anyway!


----------



## stevey (27 Nov 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Just to add hope things get better and you find the garmin


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys, but we know whats happened to it well 99%, like I said its only ever one of three places. However there will be payback, the O.H. is seeing to that, I still have my old bike comp, the only sort of things I will be missing is H.R. and that's no great loss, elevation will be a pain, and i wont be able to record multiply trips in one day (just the total, well I could be cant be too bothered). However because of all the stress ended up in Hospital Sat/Sun, however things should start returning to normal now, even though the scrotbag is still here.
I wont bore you with any more as it has been complex, again many thanks for your support.


----------



## 50000tears (27 Nov 2013)

Sounds like you have a very sucky situation going on there to deal with Nigel. Hope it all works out for you soon. Look after yourself bud.


----------



## Exile (27 Nov 2013)

It was overcast, very grey but mild here today. Perfect weather for a ride out. O/H suggested pubbage, and that was all I had to hear. Off we went to the not-so-local-but-oh-so-good pub, some eight miles from home. He vanished without a trace (the benefits of a 125cc engine, I suppose) before we were even a mile in, but called me when he got there, by which time I was about half-way there myself. Everything was going swimmingly until I hit the final drag up to the pub, and up is the key word. 3/4 of a mile of uphill. Starting out at a fairly manageable 3-5% grade for the first quarter mile, before hitting a consistent 7-8% for the next quarter mile, then dropping to 6ish% for the last.

I abandoned hope about a third of a mile in, and got off to walk the bike not too far later. As a not at all skinny bloke I'm not exactly the natural build for hill climbing, so have been working on it a bit as of late, but this one just wanted to murder me. I did make sure I stayed on the bike all the way home though (OK, the hill isn't as bad from the other side, it's half a long and only about 5-6%, but it's a victory for me, and the downhill part was fun, although following the off last week I was rather more cautious and didn't go quite as fast as I could have).

Pub lunch was a good as ever, and the ride back helped make me feel less guilty about having the burger topped with so many things I couldn't list them all . Ride back was also rather fun, with an enjoyable mix of back up slow moving traffic to practice my filtering, quiet roads to just pootle along with only my thoughts (and the Google sat-nav mispronouncing street names) to keep me company, and the school run just to keep me on my toes. Also encountered some excellent drivers along the way who were more than happy to hang back, give me bags of space and pass me so wide you might have been able to get another car between us, as well as a trio of bus drivers who gave so much time and space I was starting to feel a little guilty about the whole thing . 

Did get beeped by a van on a fairly complicated roundabout though, because I had the audacity to use the actual lanes to get around it rather than stick in the worn-away cycle lane that circles the left hand edge, is about two feet wide and would put me in the way of anyone wanting to join or leave from the three exits I passed before reaching the one I wanted. Ah well, one beep doesn't change the fact it was a fantastic ride, and a lovely meal.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry I haven't been around, missed over a week due to extended family problems (read that as week from hell), in all this my garmin has gone missing, can't be 100% sure, but as it is only ever three places, on the bike in my pocket or the computer desk, and as one of them does have a reputation, and the kids well lets say they are kids.
> I will try and catch, but i still three days of house repairs to do.



Welcome back 

Hope things settle for you very soon


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Nov 2013)

Exile said:


> It was overcast, very grey but mild here today. Perfect weather for a ride out. O/H suggested pubbage, and that was all I had to hear. Off we went to the not-so-local-but-oh-so-good pub, some eight miles from home. He vanished without a trace (the benefits of a 125cc engine, I suppose) before we were even a mile in, but called me when he got there, by which time I was about half-way there myself. Everything was going swimmingly until I hit the final drag up to the pub, and up is the key word. 3/4 of a mile of uphill. Starting out at a fairly manageable 3-5% grade for the first quarter mile, before hitting a consistent 7-8% for the next quarter mile, then dropping to 6ish% for the last.
> 
> I abandoned hope about a third of a mile in, and got off to walk the bike not too far later. As a not at all skinny bloke I'm not exactly the natural build for hill climbing, so have been working on it a bit as of late, but this one just wanted to murder me. I did make sure I stayed on the bike all the way home though (OK, the hill isn't as bad from the other side, it's half a long and only about 5-6%, but it's a victory for me, and the downhill part was fun, although following the off last week I was rather more cautious and didn't go quite as fast as I could have).
> 
> ...



Great ride report. Wondering whether to sneak one in this morning but I'll use the dog walk to check conditions first. It'll only be a short walk this morning though as I have a poorly hound 

Have a good Thursday folks


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Great ride report. Wondering whether to sneak one in this morning but I'll use the dog walk to check conditions first. It'll only be a short walk this morning though as I have a poorly hound
> 
> Have a good Thursday folks


Handy things these dogs for weather checking eh  Well, after yesterday's balmy 8 - 10 degrees it is back down to only 1 above this morning so might not be far myself. I think the roads will be ok but my toes and fingers won't! Sorry to hear your dog isn't well, but hope she enjoys her little walk.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Handy things these dogs for weather checking eh  Well, after yesterday's balmy 8 - 10 degrees it is back down to only 1 above this morning so might not be far myself. I think the roads will be ok but my toes and fingers won't! Sorry to hear your dog isn't well, but hope she enjoys her little walk.



We had a really bad scare the other night, thinking she'd had a stroke - trip to the emergency (expensive, but necessary) vet to be diagnosed with vestibular disease. Less serious than a stroke, and hopefully she will recover fairly quickly, but she's still fairly wobbly on her legs and her head is still to one side, but the eyes have stopped that terrible flickering so she can see a bit better now. 
Gentle walk on the cards in a bit and I've been faffing about so much I've run out of time for a pedal. Hey oh, never mind


----------



## david k (28 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I got out - at last!
> 
> Quick 10-miler.
> 
> Sun in my eyes was a nightmare - kept thinking about the cars coming up behind me not being able to see either!



Know what you mean, the low sunlight is a pain


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> We had a really bad scare the other night, thinking she'd had a stroke - trip to the emergency (expensive, but necessary) vet to be diagnosed with vestibular disease. Less serious than a stroke, and hopefully she will recover fairly quickly, but she's still fairly wobbly on her legs and her head is still to one side, but the eyes have stopped that terrible flickering so she can see a bit better now.
> Gentle walk on the cards in a bit and I've been faffing about so much I've run out of time for a pedal. Hey oh, never mind


Awww, poor girl. Give her a doggy hug from Millie. 

Well I managed to brave the cold for 30 miles today. Longest for a few weeks. Fingers were ok but toes got a bit cold and numb.....hardly surprising considering I was cycling in trainers with quite a bit of mesh in them  Thought I better try and do a reasonable mileage as there is quite strong wind and rain forecast tomorrow so probably won't be out.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2013)

Ho


Phoenix Lincs said:


> We had a really bad scare the other night, thinking she'd had a stroke - trip to the emergency (expensive, but necessary) vet to be diagnosed with vestibular disease. Less serious than a stroke, and hopefully she will recover fairly quickly, but she's still fairly wobbly on her legs and her head is still to one side, but the eyes have stopped that terrible flickering so she can see a bit better now.
> Gentle walk on the cards in a bit and I've been faffing about so much I've run out of time for a pedal. Hey oh, never mind


Hope doggy is soon well. Doggy hug from Olly too


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Awww, poor girl. Give her a doggy hug from Millie.
> 
> Well I managed to brave the cold for 30 miles today. Longest for a few weeks. Fingers were ok but toes got a bit cold and numb.....hardly surprising considering I was cycling in trainers with quite a bit of mesh in them  Thought I better try and do a reasonable mileage as there is quite strong wind and rain forecast tomorrow so probably won't be out.


I got some very cheap Tenn overshoes, but they would be hard to get on. I have room for woolly socks over normal socks so have not felt the coldyet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2013)

Been off the bike for two days due to work. 43 miles into work this morning, le


Mo1959 said:


> Awww, poor girl. Give her a doggy hug from Millie.
> 
> Well I managed to brave the cold for 30 miles today. Longest for a few weeks. Fingers were ok but toes got a bit cold and numb.....hardly surprising considering I was cycling in trainers with quite a bit of mesh in them  Thought I better try and do a reasonable mileage as there is quite strong wind and rain forecast tomorrow so probably won't be out.



You need to be careful with overshoes if you are on the dmr pedals as they can catch on the pins. Planet x have some very cheap pairs, no idea about the quality

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CLPXOSH/planet_x_neoprene_overshoes

30 miles at this time of year in Scotland is brilliant. SUPERMO is back!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 30 miles at this time of year in Scotland is brilliant. SUPERMO is back!


For one day only I think!  I think the wind and rain will defeat me tomorrow, or I may just do a little spin round the trail I take the dog and shelter amongst the trees if I do venture out.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2013)

Forecast looks ok here and there may be a run tomorrow


----------



## stevey (28 Nov 2013)

Last minute decision to ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/97584254#


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Nov 2013)

Did Wheelers Turbo session last night. I sweated like a pig! It was really hard work, but nice to have somebody else structuring the workout. 

I used hubby's turbo as it's got a resistance adjuster, although I'm sure I didn't use it quite as efficiently as I should have. Friendly lot and I got help and guidance in how to get the most out of it, but I need to take two towels and two bottles if I go again, there were so many drips on the floor, it was quite embarrassing!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Ho
> 
> Hope doggy is soon well. Doggy hug from Olly too





Mo1959 said:


> Awww, poor girl. Give her a doggy hug from Millie.
> 
> Well I managed to brave the cold for 30 miles today. Longest for a few weeks. Fingers were ok but toes got a bit cold and numb.....hardly surprising considering I was cycling in trainers with quite a bit of mesh in them  Thought I better try and do a reasonable mileage as there is quite strong wind and rain forecast tomorrow so probably won't be out.



Thanks folks. I'm pleased to report Farley is lots better. She has started eating again and is loads more steady on her pins. Phew!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks folks. I'm pleased to report Farley is lots better. She has started eating again and is loads more steady on her pins. Phew!


Great to hear. They are a worry when they get older and start having health problems. Eating is always a good sign 

Well, it rained during the night here and the roads were filthy so just took the old MTB for a short 14 mile loop. With the weight of it, I think I get as good a workout as doing at least 20 on the roadie


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks folks. I'm pleased to report Farley is lots better. She has started eating again and is loads more steady on her pins. Phew!



Glad the dog is okay.



Mo1959 said:


> Great to hear. They are a worry when they get older and start having health problems. Eating is always a good sign
> 
> Well, it rained during the night here and the roads were filthy so just took the old MTB for a short 14 mile loop. With the weight of it, I think I get as good a workout as doing at least 20 on the roadie



When you get back on the roadie, you can only count 10 miles for every 20 you ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2013)

Decide to have a quick dinner time ride as I have done very little mileage this week. Boy is it windy!

http://www.strava.com/activities/97657944


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decide to have a quick dinner time ride as I have done very little mileage this week. Boy is it windy!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/97657944


Who are you kidding.....you just wanted to finish that challenge!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Who are you kidding.....you just wanted to finish that challenge!



Guilty as charged, but I did need to do the extra miles so I can hit 14,000 on the ride home tonight


----------



## Stonechat (29 Nov 2013)

Well went out and did my figure of 8 in Windsor Great Park, still felt good so did the top part of the loop again, after that still plenty of energy so went down Egham Hill and up again. Have I gone mad?

Even when Home I feel I could've done more!

27.1 miles @ 12.5 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/97660856
There was a lot of crud on the park roads so went a little cautiously so speed was not great. Also much caution when passing dog walkers etc
I am deffo fitter than I was
Woohoo feel good except should've done more
Was good for another 10 miles


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Well went out and did my figure of 8 in Windsor Great Park, still felt good so did the top part of the loop again, after that still plenty of energy so went down Egham Hill and up again. Have I gone mad?
> 
> Even when Home I feel I could've done more!
> 
> ...


Its great to see your progress @Stonechat & some good elevation there too so very well done.

I'm slightly jealous as I've just had 2 teeth out (ouch!) & have a bad back at the moment so wont be cycling any time soon. Keep up the good work all & put some miles in for me!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Its great to see your progress @Stonechat & some good elevation there too so very well done.
> 
> I'm slightly jealous as I've just had 2 teeth out (ouch!) & have a bad back at the moment so wont be cycling any time soon. Keep up the good work all & put some miles in for me!


@Goonerobes keep chin and spirits up you'll soon be on two wheels again


----------



## Stonechat (29 Nov 2013)

Also on today's run uploaded gpx file into the gps and used that - mostly just as a router reminder at the further end of the park that I am unfamiliar with
It works OK
Apparently if I create a gpx file using gpsies, then I can put on reminders or instructions that flash up on the screen


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Nov 2013)

https://www.strava.com/activities/97199286
https://www.strava.com/activities/97303582
https://www.strava.com/activities/97358681
https://www.strava.com/activities/97503510[url]https://www.strava.com/activities/97632005[/URL]
My rides this week now I'm going to sleep had a kidney transplant 7 months ago so I'm so unfit but I'm loving it


----------



## Stonechat (29 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/97199286
> https://www.strava.com/activities/97303582
> https://www.strava.com/activities/97358681
> https://www.strava.com/activities/97503510https://www.strava.com/activities/97632005
> My rides this week now I'm going to sleep had a kidney transplant 7 months ago so I'm so unfit but I'm loving it


You're starting well!


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> You're starting well!


Thanks !!


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> My rides this week now I'm going to sleep had a kidney transplant 7 months ago so I'm so unfit but I'm loving it


Good on you Andy & a nice part of the country to ride in.


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Good on you Andy & a nice part of the country to ride in.


Thanks mate you know it ??


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> Thanks mate you know it ??


Only to drive around at the moment as I visit Horsebridge, King Somborne, etc. for work but planning to cycle there soon.


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Nov 2013)

Brilliant are you on strava ?


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> Brilliant are you on strava ?


Yep, just followed ya.


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Nov 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Yep, just followed ya.


Cheers mate!!


----------



## Naemeth (29 Nov 2013)

Did about 10 miles today, half of that in *pitch black *(I did have one front light and one back light, but it doesn't seem to be enough...), took it really slowly (30 minutes for first 5 miles, then 30 minutes after a couple of hours back) as whenever cars shone their lights I went to being temporarily blind. Was carrying about 15kg extra weight, bulky too, so I think I did well. Speed is the last thing you think about in those kind of conditions...


----------



## Andy clarke (29 Nov 2013)

Naemeth said:


> Did about 10 miles today, half of that in *pitch black *(I did have one front light and one back light, but it doesn't seem to be enough...), took it really slowly (30 minutes for first 5 miles, then 30 minutes after a couple of hours back) as whenever cars shone their lights I went to being temporarily blind. Was carrying about 15kg extra weight, bulky too, so I think I did well. Speed is the last thing you think about in those kind of conditions...


Well done mate I know the feeling I find I'm looking to see if they dip there lights fair play mate like I said I want a led for my middle finger lol


----------



## Naemeth (29 Nov 2013)

I might just get another one or two catseye lights for the front. Have them set on flashing and the other on all the time. They'll know I'm there...


----------



## Andy clarke (30 Nov 2013)

I've one cateye a el135 I want another


----------



## RWright (30 Nov 2013)

Naemeth said:


> I might just get another one or two catseye lights for the front. Have them set on flashing and the other on all the time. They'll know I'm there...


 


Andy clarke said:


> I've one cateye a el135 I want another


 
check out this thread, you don't need to read it all but you will get the idea. 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/post-2693830


----------



## Stonechat (30 Nov 2013)

It's scary , when driving I have seen cyclists with pathetic front lights that did not even slightly add to their visibility


----------



## RWright (30 Nov 2013)

Stonechat said:


> It's scary , when driving I have seen cyclists with pathetic front lights that did not even slightly add to their visibility


 when I use the T6 I don't suffer as much and one of the reasons is most drivers dim their lights when approaching me, not to mention the effectiveness of the light itself.


----------



## Andy clarke (30 Nov 2013)

There's so many Cree t6 tour hd on evil bay which is what and not a knock off??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2013)

RWright said:


> check out this thread, you don't need to read it all but you will get the idea.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/post-2693830



I'll second this. Brilliant lights, I have several hours commuting in the pitch black and these are perfect.


----------



## Andy clarke (30 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'll second this. Brilliant lights, I have several hours commuting in the pitch black and these are perfect.


There's so many can someone help me determine a good one??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2013)

Got a new toy today. A Mio cyclo 505 bike computer, took some fiddling about to get it talking to the pc, Strava still nicks loads of elevation of me though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> There's so many can someone help me determine a good one??



This is the people I bought mine from. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034

I've had two from them, the only funnies, are that the charger and batteries only work with the light they came with, they are not inter changeable. The second light I received the charger was faulty, they changed both the charger and battery for me no problems


----------



## Andy clarke (30 Nov 2013)

I have a Cree tourch for shooting its awesome I was looking at the twin set
http://bit.ly/18fThV5
Are these no good??


----------



## Andy clarke (30 Nov 2013)

The tourch I have you can put aaa battery's in a holder? Can you do this with the t6


----------



## RWright (30 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> The tourch I have you can put aaa battery's in a holder? Can you do this with the t6


 My T6s are rechargeable type battery. It has a battery holder...not a great one but with it and a wire tie, mine stays secure. I don't know if they offer anything like a T6 that runs off aaa or aa.


----------



## Twotter (30 Nov 2013)

I'm not so sure about newbie progress as November has been a poor month for me and cycling. Today was only the second time this month I've managed to get out for a ride, and then only a short 5.5 miles. My letter to Santa is on it's way and I'm hedging my bets by asking for a turbo trainer and a set of mudguards and lights


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2013)

Short 13 miles today - squeezed in between other stuff cos it's my Birthday.

Longer ride planned tomorrow to kick start December.

Stay safe - loonies in cars thinking of Xmas shopping and wet leaves are main hazards for me at the mo'. Presume same for you too?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Short 13 miles today - squeezed in between other stuff cos it's my Birthday.
> 
> Longer ride planned tomorrow to kick start December.
> 
> Stay safe - loonies in cars thinking of Xmas shopping and wet leaves are main hazards for me at the mo'. Presume same for you too?


Happy Birthday. Hope you're having a great day.  You'll need to change your avatar now to level 57


----------



## stevey (30 Nov 2013)

Happy birthday @SpokeyDokey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Short 13 miles today - squeezed in between other stuff cos it's my Birthday.
> 
> Longer ride planned tomorrow to kick start December.
> 
> Stay safe - loonies in cars thinking of Xmas shopping and wet leaves are main hazards for me at the mo'. Presume same for you too?


Happy Birthday, we won't ask how old


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Happy Birthday, we won't ask how old



Clue is under my avatar!

And thank you!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2013)

Thank you for my birthday wishes!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Nov 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy Birthday. Hope you're having a great day.  You'll need to change your avatar now to level 57



Well reminded Mo!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2013)

I will catch up, on the cree T6 light mine has run for over a year, two additions are a swivel mount and a lens to convert it to a wider beam, had my first ride in nearly two weeks today, no garmin so no route, but 35miles @ 15.42mph elevation in the region of 42-46ft.m


----------



## Andy clarke (30 Nov 2013)

Do you not use strava ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2013)

@Andy clarke who? me Andy, yea but my garmin was nicked by a nephew of the O.H.'s last week.
http://app.strava.com/athletes/760167 my profile


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Nov 2013)

Scary moment on the way to work nearly ended up under a 4x4. Really not sure how I could have kept myself safer. It happened HERE I was traveling down the road past the side road on the left (leads to MOT centre) and the 4x4 pulled into the center island to turn. At this time I was already at the junction, clearly riding straight on. He paused for a second then started to manouver breaking hard once he finally saw me. I wasn't wearing the brightest of clothes (aldi blue jacket and black winter longs) but I was running my front cree light at half power ( aprox 600 lumens ) and a 180degree flashing rear light. Shook me up good and proper so I stopped once I passed the junction. Most unlike me, I thought I'd go over to the driver, as I was astonished he hadn't seen me. He was really apologetic and said he'd been blinded by the morning sun. still no harm done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Scary moment on the way to work nearly ended up under a 4x4. Really not sure how I could have kept myself safer. It happened HERE I was traveling down the road past the side road on the left (leads to MOT centre) and the 4x4 pulled into the center island to turn. At this time I was already at the junction, clearly riding straight on. He paused for a second then started to manouver breaking hard once he finally saw me. I wasn't wearing the brightest of clothes (aldi blue jacket and black winter longs) but I was running my front cree light at half power ( aprox 600 lumens ) and a 180degree flashing rear light. Shook me up good and proper so I stopped once I passed the junction. Most unlike me, I thought I'd go over to the driver, as I was astonished he hadn't seen me. He was really apologetic and said he'd been blinded by the morning sun. still no harm done


It is tricky at this time of year as the sun is low for a large chunk of daylight hours, I had a driver the other week come up behind me and say he couldn't see me because the sun. Still as you say at least your ok.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Nov 2013)

@SpokeyDokey happy birthday.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Nov 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey happy birthday.


Here here


----------



## RWright (1 Dec 2013)

Happy Birthday SpokeyDokey. 

andy, glad you didn't get hit. If my shadow is long and in front of me, I am more cautious about what I am approaching. If the sun is low and in my eyes I worry more about what is behind me.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Short 13 miles today - squeezed in between other stuff cos it's my Birthday.
> 
> Longer ride planned tomorrow to kick start December.
> 
> Stay safe - loonies in cars thinking of Xmas shopping and wet leaves are main hazards for me at the mo'. Presume same for you too?


Happy birthday for yesterday. Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Dec 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> He was really apologetic and said he'd been blinded by the morning sun. still no harm done



Nice he apologised though, and it might make him be a little more observant in future


----------



## Naemeth (1 Dec 2013)

It wasn't at all icy out there, so I did another quick commute, had I not been stopped by traffic lights I would've made it in 6 minutes (25mph average), but as it is I did a slightly slower 8 minute commute (18.75mph). Lack of traffic helped immensely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

Naemeth said:


> It wasn't at all icy out there, so I did another quick commute, had I not been stopped by traffic lights I would've made it in 6 minutes (25mph average), but as it is I did a slightly slower 8 minute commute (18.75mph). Lack of traffic helped immensely.


Your moving avg is still 25mph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2013)

Plenty of ice on the flat roof this morning, so just waiting for it to melt a bit before I venture out


----------



## stevey (1 Dec 2013)

Went out last night for the first time in about a year didn't get back till 02.30, And i can see why we stay in now not the best night, As for myself didn't drink at all which i am pleased about .

Will get ready later and just do a gentle out & about.

Enjoy your outings one & all today


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Dec 2013)

No progress here. Had a bad week with illness flulike symptoms , s & d etc and then when I thought it couldn't get worse I stubbed my right ring toe so bad that I thought I had broken it ! It's twice it's normal size today and black. I am hobbling around like an old man.


----------



## Naemeth (1 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your moving avg is still 25mph



That is very true .


----------



## stevey (1 Dec 2013)

Lessen for today boys & girls #1 Although when you set out its grey and cloudy always take sunglasses because when it clears you cannot see a bloody thing, And you end up cutting your ride short. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/98028330


----------



## fivepence (1 Dec 2013)

Was too nice a day not to , well round here it is anyways 

http://www.strava.com/activities/98027589


----------



## Andy clarke (1 Dec 2013)

https://www.strava.com/activities/98033130
Today's effort nice and fresh


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2013)

35 mile pootle. Very sunny

http://www.strava.com/activities/98038609


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2013)

Some good stuff ^^^^ going on as ever.

Very mild day here - lanes a bit wet and slippery in places - mainly leaves and tractor dirt!

What a TOUGH ride! I deliberately set out to do 20 hilly miles and I did.

20.57 miles with 1877' of climbing - felt it too! Only averaged 11.6mph but not too fussed as I am chuffed with what I have done today esp' as I have gotten very few miles in lately.

Definitely could not have done this route a year ago - some long sections in 36x28 where I was just standing up pushing first one leg down and then the other....on and on and on.

Stay safe all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Lessen for today boys & girls #1 Although when you set out its grey and cloudy always take sunglasses because when it clears you cannot see a bloody thing, And you end up cutting your ride short.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/98028330


Never worn them, got some yellow tinted glass that have shades as separate lenses

Well I was a little quicker than yesterday 15.71mph avg compared with 15.42mph, though not as much climbing. 
Well I have took as you know nearly two weeks off, and to be honest my performance is not that much different. the last time I did a single 50Km ride (12/11, I did ride after that, but the rides was split) I did 31.23 miles @ 15.87mph with about 4ft/mile more elevation, but this could be due to having to map the ride on rwgps until I get a replacement gps.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2013)

As today's outing by car was postponed, did a ride
29 miles at 14.3 mph

Best average for distances this length
Had a good last few days

http://www.strava.com/activities/98067291


----------



## AndyPeace (1 Dec 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Nice he apologised though, and it might make him be a little more observant in future


Yeah, on the whole drivers round here are generally of the good sort. I've even had a WVM pull me over to tell me my wallet had fallen from my pocket! I guess that I'd done all I can to keep safe and had been aware of the vehichle the whole time so was able to accelerate out of danger... though I shall be running my cree lamp on flashing durring the day for extra noticablity. non-incident really just raced my heart at the time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> Yeah, on the whole drivers round here are generally of the good sort. I've even had a WVM pull me over to tell me my wallet had fallen from my pocket! I guess that I'd done all I can to keep safe and had been aware of the vehichle the whole time so was able to accelerate out of danger... though I shall be running my cree lamp on *flashing* durring the day for extra noticablity. non-incident really just raced my heart at the time


Done this s few times, speaking of close calls I had one today on the A63, you remember the case were a woman got killed because a driver over took on a bend and killed her, well something very close to that happened to me today, except this was a straight road so no excuse to be unsighted, ( like you Andy in an Aldi winter Jacket red this time though), the driver did have time to over take and *start *to pull back but we passed on the same side of the carriage way, and whilst the A63 is a good road at this point, its not the widest of A roads, however I would have had an opt out route should it have gone a little pear shaped, however if the driver had lost any sort of control as it is a national speed limit at this point I guess the impact speed would have been between 70-80 mph. I put my light on after that even though condition were good for visibility ect., I think it ranks in the top 3 or 4 really close calls I have had in the last 17 months.


----------



## stevey (1 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never worn them, got some yellow tinted glass that have shades as separate lenses



I went out with the tinted one's but as luck would have it the cloud broke and the sun shone


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2013)

Lovely Wife has placed order for some Nice Louis Garneau Shield winter gloves as part of my Chrissy presents. tried them on instore last week.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/louis-garneau/shield-gloves-ec040436

Also got these in free - they have a deal on.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/louis-garneau/smart-glove-ec029804

Last Dec'/Feb I ended up wearing climbing gloves!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lovely Wife has placed order for some Nice Louis Garneau Shield winter gloves as part of my Chrissy presents. tried them on instore last week.
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/louis-garneau/shield-gloves-ec040436
> 
> ...


I rode last year with a pair of £5 Aldi gloves got a bit nippy about less than -2 but ok even when wet.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Dec 2013)

Lovely day for a ride and I loved most of it, although I was a little tenuous riding on a wet and muddy road with the same sort of apex I used for my little lie down last week. And I was a bit worried about the low sun reflecting off the wet roads and blinding drivers. 

Anyway, I was enjoying it, right up to the moment I noticed a flat! Oops.

I had to text hubby saying I'd be delayed getting back for the Xmas market. It was a little nippy changing the tube on an open country road but seemed to go ok. Weird thing was, when I got home, I couldn't find a hole in the tube. But it was definitely flat (at the bottom). 

Glad to hear many of you have had good rides today


----------



## spooks (1 Dec 2013)

GT85 spraying your bike in the bath is not a good idea. Nearly decked it having a shower afterwards! Also might have blocked the drain a bit giving it a wash. Oops.
I did manage to fix a puncture on my own for once which was good. Usually I sit by the road and look pathetic until someone comes and helps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> I went out with the tinted one's but as luck would have it the cloud broke and the sun shone


Like I say its never bothered me, even when driving for a living, I personally ( and this is only a personal opinion ) find shades more dangerous than non due to the fact when you enter dark areas with them on.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> As today's outing by car was postponed, did a ride
> 29 miles at 14.3 mph
> 
> Best average for distances this length
> ...


Reallly please with this late season progress after October had little cycling due to circumstances

A few cyclists seen on may way past
Also saw a few foul mouth abusive motorists


----------



## RWright (1 Dec 2013)

First ride for me in a few days. I felt like a cold might be coming on and the weather was cool so I took a few days off. It was also the Thanksgiving holiday, meaning I sat around watching a lot of football and eating a lot of not so healthy food. 
I gained several pounds of weight too. 

The weather today was nice except it was very breezy on the route I was riding, one of those headwinds in both directions days.
I also had a problem with my chain coming off on the front. It was a slow and a little frustrating ride but it felt good to get back out. I have to pedal off some of these holiday pounds before the next holiday gets here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Reallly please with this late season progress after October had little cycling due to circumstances
> 
> A few cyclists seen on may way past
> Also saw a few foul mouth abusive motorists


They better not cross me in the next few days, more than likely to fill their mouths, I am still fuming about my garmin, more so now I realise just how much data I am actually losing re. my database, things like weather not a major problem, but fields that require H.R. calories to show effort, time riden as opposed to total time out (haven't done anything with these field yet but you never know) not to mention the p.b.'s I set today, I will try not to go on about it, I will see if I can get a cheap Bryton 20 for the time being, I was pointed in the direction of one for about £60, but I have noticed Cateye doing some now.


----------



## spooks (1 Dec 2013)

Can't decide whether to get a garmin 800 or 810. I was all set to get the 800 but now I've had a girl who's staying with me try to sway me to the 810. I can't see the live tracking or other new features being worth an extra £100-150 to me but she was really insistent. Or maybe I just stick with using my phone for now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

spooks said:


> Can't decide whether to get a garmin 800 or 810. I was all set to get the 800 but now I've had a girl who's staying with me try to sway me to the 810. I can't see the live tracking or other new features being worth an extra £100-150 to me but she was really insistent. Or maybe I just stick with using my phone for now.


Your making me sick at the minute.  seriously, I cant see much point in live tracking for me, unless the o.h. wants to know where I am.
Just ordered a Bryton 20 for £45. at least it will record data, if not show it as i had on the 500. I really feel like throttling the little scrote, and whats more the f***** is still living here.


----------



## 50000tears (1 Dec 2013)

50000tears said:


> Well got a solid hour in and was 0.4mph quicker over the route (laps close to home) than I have done before. Guess I am getting fitter even if it is painfully slow progress.



Same ride again today, wind speed/direction about the same but did have the bonus that temporary traffic lights that were on the fastest part last week were gone this. Felt pretty strong throughout so knew it would be decent but didn't expect the 17.4mph average for the 1 hour 7 min ride!! Last weeks was 16.4mph.

Really chuffed given that I have trained 7 of the last 9 days and yesterdays ride felt tough even though it was supposed to be an easy session!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

50000tears said:


> Same ride again today, wind speed/direction about the same but did have the bonus that temporary traffic lights that were on the fastest part last week were gone this. Felt pretty strong throughout so knew it would be decent but didn't expect the 17.4mph average for the 1 hour 7 min ride!! Last weeks was 16.4mph.
> 
> Really chuffed given that I have trained 7 of the last 9 days and yesterdays ride felt tough even though it was supposed to be an easy session!


Wait till you've done 80 out of 90 days  well done on the improvement


----------



## 50000tears (1 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wait till you've done 80 out of 90 days



*shudder* But thanks!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

50000tears said:


> *shudder* But thanks!


Sometimes fatigue plays apart, i have had easy rides that I struggled with, sometimes if you a target you just have to grind out the miles, like I have to over the next 4 Mondays I still need 120 miles to ensure I have completed 1,000 miles for each weekday this year, part of the reason I have to is I usually took Mondays off even back in October i had only done about 650 miles on Mondays, and taking last Monday off for recovery after the weekend (other recover reasons not cycling) didn't help, so what ever weather is thrown at me over the next 4 weeks I have to be out, unless I get a long run a week Monday, I haven't time tomorrow other than a couple of hours and even then it will have to be a pretty flat ride for speed ( not that I am fast at between 15-16mph avg)


----------



## 50000tears (1 Dec 2013)

A great target you have there Nigel. Monday's is always a rest day for me too as have to take my daughter swimming so my mile total would be a round fat zero! Chapeau on your efforts so far, I have no doubt you will reach your goal.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sometimes fatigue plays apart, i have had easy rides that I struggled with, sometimes if you a target you just have to grind out the miles, like I have to over the next 4 Mondays I still need 120 miles to ensure I have completed 1,000 miles for each weekday this year, part of the reason I have to is I usually took Mondays off even back in October i had only done about 650 miles on Mondays, and taking last Monday off for recovery after the weekend (other recover reasons not cycling) didn't help, so what ever weather is thrown at me over the next 4 weeks I have to be out, unless I get a long run a week Monday, I haven't time tomorrow other than a couple of hours and even then it will have to be a pretty flat ride for speed ( not that I am fast at between 15-16mph avg)


Makes my effort look puny, though I have some excuse with the time parents have taken. 
Chapeau @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Makes my effort look puny, though I have some excuse with the time parents have taken.
> Chapeau @Nigelnaturist


Nothing is puny, as you say its down to spare time, I dont work (and last weekend showed why) cycling helps keep my mind from self harming, I suppose its why I cycle so much, so I can put the miles in, and design databases and find out how gps files work ect...


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2013)

@Nigelnaturist Good luck with meeting all your targets. Whatever keeps you going 

Well, after the last couple of days reasonable efforts I can't be bothered today so I'm quite glad I don't have any targets  Just going for a walk instead this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Good luck with meeting all your targets. Whatever keeps you going
> 
> Well, after the last couple of days reasonable efforts I can't be bothered today so I'm quite glad I don't have any targets  Just going for a walk instead this morning.


You'll never catch me chasing targets


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2013)

@Mo1959 thanks Mo all are achievable quite easily, just need to get out and do, I ordered a Bryton Rider 20 for £45 last night, at least it will keep my data up to date and is Ant+ so my sensors should work with it. I will just have to use some average figures till Wed/Thur.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, after the last couple of days reasonable efforts I can't be bothered today so I'm quite glad I don't have any targets  Just going for a walk instead this morning.


Edited to correct the hash I made of this!

My legs feel as though they need some recovery too


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Well, after the last couple of days reasonable efforts I can't be bothered today so I'm quite glad I don't have any targets  Just going for a walk instead this morning.


My legs feel as though they need some recovery too[/quote]
Yep, quite enjoyed the walk.....and took the camera and grabbed a few pics too as my photography is sadly neglected these days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll never catch me chasing targets


No one will ever catch you


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2013)

Did a quickish 26miles @ 16.33mph dont be fooled by the increase in speed it was pretty flat @ 31.78ft/mile but time and distance are more important at the moment. Avg cad 85 max 100
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/3741497


----------



## Andy clarke (2 Dec 2013)

Cree XML t6 it will be my cateye el-135 just isn't enough thanks for the thread


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> Cree XML t6 it will be my cateye el-135 just isn't enough thanks for the thread


You wont be disappointed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Dec 2013)

A couple of addition that are worth a thought.
Wide Angle Lens £4.25+0.75p p.p.
Swivel mount £8.99 free p.p.

Both are worth while in my opinion.


----------



## Andy clarke (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2013)

Argh, wishing I had gone out yesterday now as it was nice and calm. Looking damp, grey and windy this morning. Wonder if I should just take the old mountain bike and do a few loops of my doggy walk. So can't be bothered just now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Argh, wishing I had gone out yesterday now as it was nice and calm. Looking damp, grey and windy this morning. Wonder if I should just take the old mountain bike and do a few loops of my doggy walk. So can't be bothered just now.


Just do it @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just do it @Mo1959


Well, I tried honest! Thought I had fixed my chain but it tried to come apart again. Noticed a ticking noise at regular intervals then it starts jumping. Got home and one of the side plates had totally swivelled around, no wonder it was jumping 

There are so many rattles and squeaks coming from the bike and I don't like the old twist shifters and don't really want to lay out loads of money on an old frame. I think if I can scrape enough money together for a deposit I may be tempted to get a new one on interest free. There is a family friend interested in my digital slr which I have hardly touched so that would make a decent deposit. I am so tempted.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I tried honest! Thought I had fixed my chain but it tried to come apart again. Noticed a ticking noise at regular intervals then it starts jumping. Got home and one of the side plates had totally swivelled around, no wonder it was jumping
> 
> There are so many rattles and squeaks coming from the bike and I don't like the old twist shifters and don't really want to lay out loads of money on an old frame. I think if I can scrape enough money together for a deposit I may be tempted to get a new one on interest free. There is a family friend interested in my digital slr which I have hardly touched so that would make a decent deposit. I am so tempted.



Go for it Mo. A credit card with an interest free period is a cheap way of financing a new bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A couple of addition that are worth a thought.
> Wide Angle Lens £4.25+0.75p p.p.
> Swivel mount £8.99 free p.p.
> 
> Both are worth while in my opinion.



I'll back the swivel mount up, I haven't bought the wide angle lens, yet!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I tried honest! Thought I had fixed my chain but it tried to come apart again. Noticed a ticking noise at regular intervals then it starts jumping. Got home and one of the side plates had totally swivelled around, no wonder it was jumping
> 
> There are so many rattles and squeaks coming from the bike and I don't like the old twist shifters and don't really want to lay out loads of money on an old frame. I think if I can scrape enough money together for a deposit I may be tempted to get a new one on interest free. There is a family friend interested in my digital slr which I have hardly touched so that would make a decent deposit. I am so tempted.


I would rather sell my bike than my camera. So I understand the dilemma.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'll back the swivel mount up, I haven't bought the wide angle lens, yet!


Well worth it Chris certainly at my speeds, you may want a longer throw if going faster.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I would rather sell my bike than my camera. So I understand the dilemma.



Yeah, but, you ride a Viking (there is no fishing smilie?)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yeah, but, you ride a Viking (there is no fishing smilie?)


I would rather sell any bike than my camera kit, I had to sell my kit some years ago and I wept, I dont think I would weep quite so much over any bike, even one thats took me almost half way around the world (mind you you must be nearly home )


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Dec 2013)

At last I got out.
Swelling down on right foot so squeezed it into shoe and away we went.

http://www.strava.com/activities/98418035


----------



## SWSteve (3 Dec 2013)

Will post pics when I get it, but the whole bike scenario has moved on leaps and bounds. 

It might be red


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Will post pics when I get it, but the whole bike scenario has moved on leaps and bounds.
> 
> It might be red



You little tease.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Will post pics when I get it, but the whole bike scenario has moved on leaps and bounds.
> 
> It might be red


Will we see it tonight?


----------



## stevey (3 Dec 2013)

Turbo just finished....Phew!! 35 min at an average rpm of 90.
Have no way of recording data so just do 30-35 min @ an average of 80-90 rpm, it gets my heart pumping that's for sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Turbo just finished....Phew!! 35 min at an average rpm of 90.
> Have no way of recording data so just do 30-35 min @ an average of 80-90 rpm, it gets my heart pumping that's for sure.


not giving me a lot on to work it out, what gear I might be able to give you some figures if you were in the same gear.


----------



## stevey (3 Dec 2013)

Thanks nigel, not sure i am gonna be any help here but here goes.

First off its a MTB front triple the chain is on the middle chain ring, rear cassette its on the 3rd one up from the smallest cog.

On the gear shifters it says 2 on the left and 6 on the right.

Hopefully this is of some help if not sorry.

P.S its a cra**y old MTB i dont change from the gears i use the gear selector that came with the turbo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Thanks nigel, not sure i am gonna be any help here but here goes.
> 
> First off its a MTB front triple the chain is on the middle chain ring, rear cassette its on the 3rd one up from the smallest cog.
> 
> ...


I need to know what teeth count front and rear I take it 26" wheels, I will need to get back to you on it, there are tables on Sheldon's page that will do what I will do, but you need the above info.


----------



## stevey (3 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I need to know what teeth count front and rear I take it 26" wheels, I will need to get back to you on it, there are tables on Sheldon's page that will do what I will do, but you need the above info.



OK thanks Nigel I will get the necessary info you require tomorrow


----------



## SWSteve (3 Dec 2013)

no, not tonight, but I did .odge the claim with the home insurance people who will pass it to an assessor who will speak to me *hopefully* tomorrow. 

Unfortunately, my laptop charger has given up the ghost.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> no, not tonight, but I did .odge the claim with the home insurance people who will pass it to an assessor who will speak to me *hopefully* tomorrow.
> 
> Unfortunately, my laptop charger has given up the ghost.


Hopefully you will get sorted out @ItsSteveLovell


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2013)

No progress this morning as the roads were very icy and tomorrow is forecast gales and then back to ice the day after that. I think the week is going to have very little cycling.

Just took the dog a walk and attempted a bit of my other sadly neglected hobby of photography. Quite liked this one.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> No progress this morning as the roads were very icy and tomorrow is forecast gales and then back to ice the day after that. I think the week is going to have very little cycling.
> 
> Just took the dog a walk and attempted a bit of my other sadly neglected hobby of photography. Quite liked this one.



Nice


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Dec 2013)

Booked up with work for the rest of this year from today and family Christmas visits for Christmas starting this weekend (Exeter) I'm not going to get much riding in for a bit .

http://www.strava.com/activities/98608655


----------



## Stonechat (4 Dec 2013)

Did usual 8 mile-ish ride
Managed to turn off GPS so 3 miles missing
http://www.strava.com/activities/98610521
This is the part I got


----------



## morrisman (4 Dec 2013)

Out for the first time in 18 days due to manfu/manthrax etc. 12.5 miles at 13.8 average


----------



## Biker Joe (4 Dec 2013)

morrisman said:


> Out for the first time in 18 days due to manfu/manthrax etc. 12.5 miles at 13.8 average


Good to see you're recovering.
Take care now.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Dec 2013)

Manthrax is the best thing I have ever heard


----------



## BrynCP (4 Dec 2013)

Well I am still going at it! I now do 12 miles per day with one weekly 22 mile ride on less flat land. I've had 2 days off in 3.5 weeks. On the weight front I have lost almost 1.5 stone in that time.

And more importantly much less pain and aches especially from the saddle - it's true you get used to it! One thing I did do with the saddle was follow some advice on here and tip it slightly nose up, which sounds counter intuitive for the pain I was having, but it does work!


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2013)

I have been lazy still but got out today. I was planning to do a quick hour ride so I could get back in time to watch the Manchester United match. Weather warmed back up some and it was a nice ride, then I had a puncture. Go it fixed easily enough and was on my way again. I had noticed that I had forgot to replace a tube I had used on another ride a few rides before. Well if you didn't guess it, I had another puncture about 6 miles from home.  So my quick hour bike ride turned into about 2 hours of cycling, hiking, hill climbing and fence climbing. Climbing a fence with barbed wire at the top while wearing SPD SL shoes should be a new Olympic extreme sport. I didn't see any of the Manchester United game but did see the score. Just one of those days.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> I have been lazy still but got out today. I was planning to do a quick hour ride so I could get back in time to watch the Manchester United match. Weather warmed back up some and it was a nice ride, then I had a puncture. Go it fixed easily enough and was on my way again. I had noticed that I had forgot to replace a tube I had used on another ride a few rides before. Well if you didn't guess it, I had another puncture about 6 miles from home.  So my quick hour bike ride turned into about 2 hours of cycling, hiking, hill climbing and fence climbing. Climbing a fence with barbed wire at the top while wearing SPD SL shoes on should be a new Olympic extreme sport. I didn't see any of the Manchester United game but did see the score. Just one of those days.



Who does your soccer coverage? Former USA midfielder Kyle Martino?


----------



## RWright (4 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Who does your soccer coverage? Former USA midfielder Kyle Martino?


 I don't get it on TV. I watch on the internet. It can be anyone.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> I don't get it on TV. I watch on the internet. It can be anyone.



Smart move


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2013)

Definitely no cycling this morning. Travel news has nothing but flooding, fallen trees everywhere, accidents and lorries overturned and bridges either closed completely or to high sided vehicles


----------



## stevey (5 Dec 2013)

Likewise here woke up to 50+ mph winds coupled with no internet @ home or phone


----------



## Stonechat (5 Dec 2013)

Frost on the grass but roads are fine but busy today


----------



## MattMM (5 Dec 2013)

Greetings from a Southern Glasgow newbie. Having now owned my new bike for a week after a 30 year gap to help with back injury rehab, have now completed my first three short rides this week and discovered Strava, am really enjoying it.

This was one my my first gentle rides, a wee nearly 6 miler
http://www.strava.com/activities/98247013

And this was probably a bit over ambitious elevation-wise yesterday, hit my first 7.7%, oooffftt...
http://www.strava.com/activities/98617218

Think it's going to be a lot of fun. Now what not to buy....?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2013)

MattMM said:


> Greetings from a Southern Glasgow newbie. Having now owned my new bike for a week after a 30 year gap to help with back injury rehab, have now completed my first three short rides this week and discovered Strava, am really enjoying it.
> 
> This was one my my first gentle rides, a wee nearly 6 miler
> http://www.strava.com/activities/98247013
> ...



Welcome aboard


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2013)

Snowing!


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Snowing!


I've got to "like" that.....I love snow!


----------



## SWSteve (5 Dec 2013)

@MattMM Welcome!


----------



## stevey (5 Dec 2013)

@MattMM Hello and welcome


----------



## Stonechat (5 Dec 2013)

MattMM said:


> Greetings from a Southern Glasgow newbie. Having now owned my new bike for a week after a 30 year gap to help with back injury rehab, have now completed my first three short rides this week and discovered Strava, am really enjoying it.
> 
> This was one my my first gentle rides, a wee nearly 6 miler
> http://www.strava.com/activities/98247013
> ...


Welcome - took me over 6 months to discover Strava and Cycle Chat

Like you Started cycling after about 30 years away.
Have now done up to 40 miles and doing near 40 miles rides at more than 14 mph

Made one mistake, my bike is a hybrid and think I would've been better with a road bike
(my 1980's Claud Butler is still in the garage!)


----------



## Exile (5 Dec 2013)

Won't get out today, the weather looks rubbish right now. Made up for it yesterday though. 

Took the O/H to get a new bike from Decathlon. He'd seen one there when we were getting mine, but couldn't afford it at the time. So I decided to treat him to an early Christmas present (and earn myself some 'Good Boyfriend' points in the process ). So he now has a B'TWIN Original 5 Night & Day to pootle around on. 

We had been planning on getting the train back into Manchester City Centre, then riding back from there, but as the weather was so nice (totally different to today!) we decided to go the whole hog and see how Google would get us home on the bikes. Turned out to be via a route we'd used most of before, and rather enjoyed, so off we went, covering the eight and a half miles to home in a very leisurely hour forty-odd, although this did include a ten minute stop at Asda. Darkness settled properly on us whilst we were there (it goes from that lovely dusky time to pitch black ruddy quick!), and we realised his dynamo lights weren't working (I think I might have pulled on something when hauling it up a flight of stairs to bypass the blocked bit of the canal towpath. Something to try and fix later ) so stuck my Cree Q5 torch on his bars, and slapped my backup rear light on his belt. Perfect it wasn't, but it would keep PC Grimaldi happy, and I rode behind as I had more than a cheap flasher to let passing traffic know we existed. Luckily, we weren't too far from home.

http://www.strava.com/activities/98631436 

All in all, a good ride, if a little slower than I've been going as of late, but I happily give up those extra 4mph in exchange for the company on the ride .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely no cycling this morning. Travel news has nothing but flooding, fallen trees everywhere, accidents and *lorries overturned* and bridges either closed completely or to high sided vehicles


My new GPS will be on one of these no doubt the way my luck is running at the moment, battery on my light ran out last night (thought it was fully charged, as the green light was on, someone must have unplugged it at some point) so ended up walking 4 1/2 miles home, I charged the battery over night put it on to test this morning on full then it started to cycle through the modes after about an hour, so I guess I have over cooked the electrics because of the lack of air flow over the unit, so a word of warning dont test the cree lights on full to see if the batter is holding charge. Ordered a new one, looking for a positive out of this and that is i will at least have a spare battery and two chargers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2013)

MattMM said:


> Greetings from a Southern Glasgow newbie. Having now owned my new bike for a week after a 30 year gap to help with back injury rehab, have now completed my first three short rides this week and discovered Strava, am really enjoying it.
> 
> This was one my my first gentle rides, a wee nearly 6 miler
> http://www.strava.com/activities/98247013
> ...


 find a cheaper hobby quick.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Welcome - took me over 6 months to discover Strava and Cycle Chat
> 
> Like you Started cycling after about 30 years away.
> Have now done up to 40 miles and doing near 40 miles rides at more than 14 mph
> ...


Get it out and do it up, still working on the Carleton I got, finaly got the seat stem out (our rather the guy at the garage did), now to get the chain set off I need on old crank set tool, but after the costs of this week it will have to wait till the new year, and what was set as a winter project is looking like a summer one.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Get it out and do it up, still working on the Carleton I got, finaly got the seat stem out (our rather the guy at the garage did), now to get the chain set off I need on old crank set tool, but after the costs of this week it will have to wait till the new year, and what was set as a winter project is looking like a summer one.


Hmmm have mulled this over a lot and not sure. Think the gearing is probably chainrings of 48 and 34 = something like that and the back (think this is a freewheel not the modern cassette) is not as broad as some modern bikes. Would want different gearing - better brake levers and need to move away from shifters on the down tube. I know so little about modern bike parts and not sure I want to take it on.

Mainly the other issue is time. Now got to clear out parents house and get it sold, they are in a nursing home.

I was thinking that to get a more modern bike secondhand if need be would be easier, can still change chainrings etc.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Hmmm have mulled this over a lot and not sure. Think the gearing is probably chainrings of 48 and 34 = something like that and the back (think this is a freewheel not the modern cassette) is not as broad as some modern bikes. Would want different gearing - better brake levers and need to move away from shifters on the down tube. I know so little about modern bike parts and not sure I want to take it on.
> 
> Mainly the other issue is time. Now got to clear out parents house and get it sold, they are in a nursing home.
> 
> I was thinking that to get a more modern bike secondhand if need be would be easier, can still change chainrings etc.


Its likely to be a 52/42 or 40 on the front if its a road bike, and probably 14-28 (5sp) on the rear or lower. I get most places on 52/40 and 13-28 on my 8sp rear though I do have the 30th should I need.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Made one mistake, my bike is a hybrid and think I would've been better with a road bike
> (my 1980's Claud Butler is still in the garage!)


 get it out! What will need doing to it! wd40 and you'll be well away


----------



## SWSteve (5 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat much like Nigel I was using a 53/42/30 and 25-11 on the back. I rarely used the 30 and the 25 still looks brand new on the cassette. It isn't as tough as you think (IMHO)


I may be on a compact soon, I'll wait and see how insurance make up their mind. If any of you have ever claimed on you HI for a bike, please drop me a PM


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Dec 2013)

I looked outside after dinner, saw the wind, then saw a bit of rain, then looked at the bike and thought screw it, lets go!

http://www.strava.com/activities/98799762

Same route as my first ever ride, completed it with an increase in average speed of +0.5mph (12.5mph) which I am more than happy with considering the last mile or so was into a head wind, and rain, and had left my cycling glasses at home so had the rain in my face, but I still thoroughly had fun, this time I also didn't stop to catch my breath like I did twice the first time, I also only drank while moving , and only consumed about 100ml of water compared to over 300ml the first time out.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Dec 2013)

Found an image which is like my old one
http://www.flickr.com/photos/27344909@N02/7222317560/in/pool-888909@N23
However there are some places where chain came of and remedial paintwork would be needed
Yes @ItsSteveLovell I had my first comeback bike nicked after about 4 months, and claimed on the insurance (house insurance)
I definitely went for this model as the smaller chainring was smaller than most at the time

Another picture here
http://www.nkilgariff.com/CBcats/Cat_85/Sierra85.jpg but mine had the carrier, used to go away with panniers on holidays.

EDIT 
Think chainrings are shown on that page as 50/36


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Stonechat much like Nigel I was using a 53/42/30 and 25-11 on the back. I rarely used the 30 and the 25 still looks brand new on the cassette. It isn't as tough as you think (IMHO)
> 
> 
> I may be on a compact soon, I'll wait and see how insurance make up their mind. If any of you have ever claimed on you HI for a bike, please drop me a PM


I would always choose a triple, you may find you are changing on the front quite a lot because a 34 is not that much higher than a 30 and if your on the 40/52 most of the time, a 50/34 is a big change.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Dec 2013)

Yes I have a triple with the hybrid 48/38/28 and 11-30 at the back and I do appreciate and use those low gears on the few steepest and longest hills - my riding has not progressed as far as some of the rides I used to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2013)

Too chilly for the fingers this morning but lovely for walking. Took the dog and camera and went a nice walk instead. 3 pics over on the picture of the day thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too chilly for the fingers this morning but lovely for walking. Took the dog and camera and went a nice walk instead. 3 pics over on the picture of the day thread if anyone is interested.


Lovely pics @Mo1959, & even living in the beautiful New Forest I'm still slightly envious of that scenery. (nice doggy too!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too chilly for the fingers this morning but lovely for walking. Took the dog and camera and went a nice walk instead. 3 pics over on the picture of the day thread if anyone is interested.



Brilliant sunshine here at the moment, but it is a bit colder than previous days, though probably tropical compared to Scotland.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Brilliant sunshine here at the moment, but it is a bit colder than previous days, though probably tropical compared to Scotland.


Yep.....not to rise much above freezing all day. I just couldn't face it this morning so just went a decent walk instead.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too chilly for the fingers this morning but lovely for walking. Took the dog and camera and went a nice walk instead. 3 pics over on the picture of the day thread if anyone is interested.



If you cant be bothered to link it then I can't be bothered to look 

Only kidding, lovely scenery, I can see why you enjoy the walking so much


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you cant be bothered to link it then I can't be bothered to look
> 
> Only kidding, lovely scenery, I can see why you enjoy the walking so much


Starting to get my photography mojo back a bit after neglecting it for ages. I am hoping come the spring I might have a new mountain bike and can maybe combine the two hobbies if I can find some nice trails and carry a camera with me.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I would always choose a triple, you may find you are changing on the front quite a lot because a 34 is not that much higher than a 30 and if your on the 40/52 most of the time, a 50/34 is a big change.


Maybe I should jut get a standard double...hahahaha like I could cope with that


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (6 Dec 2013)

I did a quick 4 miles this morning, but traffic was quite heavy, I think I need to find another quick route alternative to main roads for day time riding through winter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Maybe I should jut get a standard double...hahahaha like I could cope with that


A 52-39 with a 32 on the rear will give you a 32.05" gear a 34 with 28 will give you 31.94", so if you get a 10sp something like 12/13/15/17/19/21/23/25/28/32, would give you a nice spread of gears, but not so much shifting on the front as you would get with a compact, my 30x28 is 28", and I never use around here any more, remember when I started I was as low as 26x28 or 24.42" I did have a 34 on the rear for a while which would have made it 20.11"


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

First ride out with the Bryton Rider 20, its a bit poor on unit display but at least it records the data, elevation is from the gps track (like the garmin 200), lots of little bits I miss about the 500, I cant use the data in Garmin training centre as the exported tcx file doesn't show pauses, I dont think it has an auto pause like the more expensive models, I have however to read everything about it, however both bryton's web site and rwgps do show moving and overall time, I dont think there is an auto lap (I used to have it set at 3.1miles to indicate 5Km laps), like I said though it records my data and for £45 I can't complain, and do like Brytons web page for the ride info.

http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=4848901

32.37miles @ 16.6mph according to bryton however the elevation gain is only 498ft rwgps corrected is 1062ft


----------



## Stonechat (6 Dec 2013)

Having recently worked out my gears I have as low as 29.3" and 33.1" and I do use them.
I worked it out for the old bike as well - wheels were 27" so slightly different size, and that went as low as 34.7"
I rarely go super fast and am a cowardly descender, so don't use big gears so much.
Could really use a road bike and was looking online at second hand bikes. 

I used to do some maintenance in the old days, but don.t so well understand all the issues yet. I definitely do not have time in the near future to do up that old bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Having recently worked out my gears I have as low as 29.3" and 33.1" and I do use them.
> I worked it out for the old bike as well - wheels were 27" so slightly different size, and that went as low as 34.7"
> I rarely go super fast and am a cowardly descender, so don't use big gears so much.
> Could really use a road bike and was looking online at second hand bikes.
> ...


Maintenance hasn't changed, the biggest difference are the combined brake/ gear shifters.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

I now have to design a new input page for the data from Bryton in my database (so the data entry is quick) and work out a new work flow for uploading data to strava, i think the best way so far is save the file as a tcx ( there a four file formats, only two are generally support TCX and GPX,) so i think the best is save as a tcx as I said upload to Garmin then export that and upload to strava, i am hoping that this will keep the data constant as possible even though I am using to completely different units


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I now have to design a new input page for the data from Bryton in my database (so the data entry is quick) and work out a new work flow for uploading data to strava, i think the best way so far is save the file as a tcx ( there a four file formats, only two are generally support TCX and GPX,) so i think the best is save as a tcx as I said upload to Garmin then export that and upload to strava, i am hoping that this will keep the data constant as possible even though I am using to completely different units



How you getting on with it? I was handed a Mio Cyclo 505 to play with last week and must admit I am very impressed with it. The mapping is only open street, but the gps lock and the data recording is perfect and it can upload to the Mio site wirelessly and then automatically updates Strava. Strava still steals shed loads of elevation though (it is gps based elevation). Hoping to get my hands on a new gps unit due out next year soon to play with, this one should have the barometric altimeter on it and then hopefully Strava won't steal so much elevation.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How you getting on with it? I was handed a Mio Cyclo 505 to play with last week and must admit I am very impressed with it. The mapping is only open street, but the gps lock and the data recording is perfect and it can upload to the Mio site wirelessly and then automatically updates Strava. Strava still steals shed loads of elevation though (it is gps based elevation). Hoping to get my hands on a new gps unit due out next year soon to play with, this one should have the barometric altimeter on it and then hopefully Strava won't steal so much elevation.


It's very good for it's price point can be had for £49.99 at Fawkes and Rutland, both with free postage, elevation is gps based, but correct it in garmin and upload that to strava, also hopefully it will keep my data a bit consistent, it doesn't have any sort of mapping, but i know enough roads around here now, though the breadcrumb trial did prove useful more than once on the garmin, I like the site compared with garmin (much more info, i.e. time spent climbing, avg speed climbing ect, none of this is shown on the unit), whilst its a basic unit, the info it records is on a par with units costing much more more than a garmin 200 (ant+ so cad/sp and hr sensors can be used).
I found the 35 I had for month last year, seemed more accurate in tracking than the 500, but both could be wayward if time wasn't allowed for a good fix prior to the ride. Have a look at the track and you will see it very accurate for this first ride. The new Rider 60 looks the bees Knees at about £230 touch screen and openstreet maps I think, it's also blue-tooth enabled to allow turn by turn in a headset. Not sure about auto uploading i would need to look into it, but usually when I have something that works for me I tend to get to know it and not change, a bit like my trusty Canon 40D ( I don't need an all singing and dancing camera as i only use three modes manual TV and Av when needed, and shooting in raw allows considerable exposure latitude).
I think if I had got a Rider 40 last year I might not have change to the 500 as the breadcrumb on the 35 wasn't very good, for example i did one ride where the entry to a loop I did was the same as the exit bit about the first 3-4 miles and the last 3-4 miles, when i got to the same section it was telling me to turn around and do the first section, I cant comment on the Rider 40 in this respect but i suspect it would have been better.
The interface with the unit is also better than last year, you did have to upload to the site first (though like everything there were ways of getting data from it in others ways), know you can download the track in 4 formats tcx, gpx, bdx which i believe is brytons own, and pwx not sure on this one yet.


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I now have to design a new input page for the data from Bryton in my database (so the data entry is quick) and work out a new work flow for uploading data to strava, i think the best way so far is save the file as a tcx ( there a four file formats, only two are generally support TCX and GPX,) so i think the best is save as a tcx as I said upload to Garmin then export that and upload to strava, i am hoping that this will keep the data constant as possible even though I am using to completely different units



Nigel have you seen this it syncs your data, the dropbox option gives you a good back up, but its no good if you want to edit your data first.

https://tapiriik.com/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

Afnug said:


> Nigel have you seen this it syncs your data, the dropbox option gives you a good back up, but its no good if you want to edit your data first.
> 
> https://tapiriik.com/


Thanks I will look at it later, but i keep my own database, and only really use strava for a bit of fun, my database shows things almost no web based app can show (or doesn't) i.e. ft/mile avg gear ", effort on the ride (derived from avg H.R.x(time of the ride) and calories used per heart beat ), difficulty of ride (based on the climbbybike formula), from these effort/mile difficult/mile can be derived, and it goes on, it takes me long putting stuff on the web sites than to enter the data in my database, but I need to use the elevation from rwgps as this is what i have always used, there is always a difference between sites on elevation so I use this for consistency.


----------



## Venod (6 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks I will look at it later, but i keep my own database, and only really use strava for a bit of fun, my database shows things almost no web based app can show (or doesn't) i.e. ft/mile avg gear ", effort on the ride (derived from avg H.R.x(time of the ride) and calories used per heart beat ), difficulty of ride (based on the climbbybike formula), from these effort/mile difficult/mile can be derived, and it goes on, it takes me long putting stuff on the web sites than to enter the data in my database, but I need to use the elevation from rwgps as this is what i have always used, there is always a difference between sites on elevation so I use this for consistency.



Sounds like a good database, bet you had some fun building it, I presume its excel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Dec 2013)

Afnug said:


> Sounds like a good database, bet you had some fun building it, I presume its excel.


I used excel to start with but it became a little cumbersome, so I transferred it to Access, but I haven't done any Access stuff in 10 years or so, and never really got into V.B., I could have done wonders with it in dbase though.

There are new fields I can add using the bryton site, but I will need to redesign bits.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2013)

I think this may be my first week for a long time with virtually no riding. A dusting of snow overnight but it is just cold, damp and dreary now with the forecast to turn milder over the next few days but wet and windy instead!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think this may be my first week for a long time with virtually no riding. A dusting of snow overnight but it is just cold, damp and dreary now with the forecast to turn milder over the next few days but wet and windy instead!


Mo you have just 260 miles to make 8,000 miles for the year, you can do it. I appreciate temps are lower, buts its just over 10 miles a day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2013)

This is my new input screen for the bryton data.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo you have just 260 miles to make 8,000 miles for the year, you can do it. I appreciate temps are lower, buts its just over 10 miles a day.



@Mo1959 I second Nigel, plus you can get another Rapha swimming badge if you do their challenge on Strava


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo you have just 260 miles to make 8,000 miles for the year, you can do it. I appreciate temps are lower, buts its just over 10 miles a day.


Afraid I just did this again this morning.




but I didn't stop for a drink here. Lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 I second Nigel, plus you can get another Rapha swimming badge if you do their challenge on Strava



Any week of the year but that week and it would be an absolute doddle to do. I think the missus might be a bit peed off with me if I do this one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think this may be my first week for a long time with virtually no riding. A dusting of snow overnight but it is just cold, damp and dreary now with the forecast to turn milder over the next few days but wet and windy instead!



Glorious weather in Leicester again.

Had to take the Sirrus into the lbs and get the pads changed this morning so only a short ride today, saying that my legs need the rest having done 338 miles between Monday and yesterday.

http://www.strava.com/activities/99010596

I had to bed the pads in so a lot of getting up to speed and stopping, only problem is I was doing it up hill.


----------



## RWright (7 Dec 2013)

Went out for cool, damp, breezy ride this morning before heavier showers arrive this afternoon. Yesterday it was 78 and mostly clear, today 46 with showers and Sunday it is going to be 36 and showers. Almost a repeat of a week ago.  Good chance I won't get out tomorrow unless there is a nice gap between the showers.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> Went out for cool, damp, breezy ride this morning before heavier showers arrive this afternoon. Yesterday it was 78 and mostly clear, today 46 with showers and Sunday it is going to be 36 and showers. Almost a repeat of a week ago.  Good chance I won't get out tomorrow unless there is a nice gap between the showers.


You certainly seem to get some extremes. Must muck up your thermostat  In saying that, we have been barely above freezing for the last few days and looks like we are now going to get a much milder spell, albeit with rain and wind......can't win just now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2013)

Well I tried seeing if the Rider 20 did auto lapping not such luck, anyway after the first 3 mile (5Km) lap it stopped and i didn't realise for another 3 miles, so I went back and recorded it again, then extracted the relevant bit and changed the time (that is hr and mins to coincide with the time the first run would have been).
In total 42miles @ 15.65mph


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Dec 2013)

Day 11 of no progress due to the damn meccano set in my spine playing up . On the plus side though it is feeling a little better so maybe a gentle spin next week sometime.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Day 11 of no progress due to the damn meccano set in my spine playing up . On the plus side though it is feeling a little better so maybe a gentle spin next week sometime.


I wish you well.


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wish you well.


 Thanks Nigel, hopefully its not cycling related but I think maybe a bike fit could be on the cards to make sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Dec 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Thanks Nigel, hopefully its not cycling related but I think maybe a bike fit could be on the cards to make sure.


I get an ache down the left side of my lower back ( I have suffered from sciatica in the past), I did move my left cleat forward a touch yesterday, which seems better at spinning but this was picking up before I had that break. Apart from that just general age aches I am nearly 50, but it has took me over a year to get comfortable on the bike, having said that its been a matter of a little at a time till its felt right, I keep meaning to move my saddle forward a little more as I am sat a little forward on it.


----------



## stevey (8 Dec 2013)

No cycling for me for a few days hung up in bed with severe case of man flu.

@Goonerobes get well soon mate


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> No cycling for me for a few days hung up in bed with severe case of man flu.
> 
> @Goonerobes get well soon mate


 Cheers @stevey, you too!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Dec 2013)

It's been nearly a week since I went out on the bike and my knees were hurting on the way downstairs to make coffee this morning. I think the two facts are related, so I hope I get some rides in this week. Off to check the diary for suitable gaps

Hope everybody is having a good weekend

We are visiting family and doing present deliveries, so no chance to ride today, so can somebody do a couple of miles on my behalf please?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

@stevey hope your well soon.
@Phoenix Lincs I will do a couple of extra miles for you. I am sure a few others will do some as well and before you know it you will have a full ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Dec 2013)

@stevey Hope you recover from the dreaded man flu soon.
@Goonerobes Sorry your back is playing up. Hope it eases off quickly.
@Phoenix Lincs I finally got a little run this morning but I don't think I did enough miles to give any away  Just a rather puddly and breezy 23 miles but it will have to do. At least it was much milder.


----------



## Naemeth (8 Dec 2013)

May be getting a smartphone at some point in the future and installing Strava . 

It's not a nice day weather wise today, grey cloud all day. Been on the bike the last 4 days so I think I'll take the day off..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

@Naemeth 
Well done on getting out in the bad winds the other day.
stuff the smart phone get one of these Rider 20 £49.99, the gps track is better than any I have seen from a smart phone even through a wooded section where my old Edge 500 struggled, battery life is 18Hrs plus.
Track from a previous ride with the 500
http://www.strava.com/activities/83252437#1699795597
And another
http://www.strava.com/activities/72904472#1436717247
Both from the Garmin 500
This from yesterday using the Rider 20
http://www.strava.com/activities/99096192#2117234933

I would need to go and check the weather but the two (including yesterdays) I think were overcast, and the road goes through a dense wood.
The rider 20 is Ant+ so you can easily add sp/cad and H.R sensors, the sp/cad I would do as it will give better speed results.


----------



## Naemeth (8 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Naemeth
> Well done on getting out in the bad winds the other day.
> stuff the smart phone get one of these Rider 20 £49.99, the gps track is better than any I have seen from a smart phone even through a wooded section where my old Edge 500 struggled, battery life is 18Hrs plus.



Just remembered, I skipped that day. So 3 days, not consecutively, might get a ride in later then!

Thanks for the recommendation, will have a look .


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

roughly 10mph here average and my longest ride so far bout 47ish miles bout 40 odd of it only stopping for directions
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

top noobie tip bananas are great i live on them!  
Cheers Ed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> top noobie tip bananas are great i live on them!
> Cheers Ed


Porridge, flapjacks, jelly babies are all good.


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

porridge every morning in winter would die with out it! :P
Cheers Ed


----------



## Stonechat (8 Dec 2013)

Did another run to and around Windsor Great Park and area
27.6 miles @ 12mph

An enjoyable rider with three others
http://www.strava.com/activities/99198796


----------



## spooks (8 Dec 2013)

No riding for me this weekend. I've got a cold so took the opportunity to drop the bike off for a service. The guy there commented that it looked in "mint condition" which made me feel rather chuffed because I give it a bit of a battering when it's out but make sure it's cleaned up properly afterwards.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2013)

Here's first ride on here for a week or two but it was a new ride out and a bit tough..

http://app.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity.

I have two question you might be able to help with.

1/ I got cramp very bad in both thighs so what is the best thing to do, all I did was just carry on but very slowly but was I right to do that,
2/ How do a save a ride on Strava... if you can of course.

Cheers


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

in regards to cramp have a drink of water and a rest to let your body deal with the build up of lactic acid
if you just keep going thinking you are hardy your'e just building up more lactic acid quicker than your body can deal with it
Cheers Ed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's first ride on here for a week or two but it was a new ride out and a bit tough..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity.
> 
> ...




Re save a ride on Strava, do you mean take the data off Strava and onto the computer? If so then you can extract the ride data in gpx format. Click on the ride you want and there will be an "Action" button on the right hand side of the page, click that and select "export gpx" from the drop down and away you go.

Very impressive ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2013)

spooks said:


> No riding for me this weekend. I've got a cold so took the opportunity to drop the bike off for a service. The guy there commented that it looked in "mint condition" which made me feel rather chuffed because I give it a bit of a battering when it's out but make sure it's cleaned up properly afterwards.



Or he meant you aren't riding it enough 

I'm in my lbs that often they now make me a cup of tea and do any work in my bike whilst I wait


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> in regards to cramp have a drink of water and a rest to let your body deal with the build up of lactic acid
> if you just keep going thinking you are hardy your'e just building up more lactic acid quicker than your body can deal with it
> Cheers Ed


 
Any quick ways to get rid of the lactic by any chance..


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Re save a ride on Strava, do you mean take the data off Strava and onto the computer? If so then you can extract the ride data in gpx format. Click on the ride you want and there will be an "Action" button on the right hand side of the page, click that and select "export gpx" from the drop down and away you go.
> 
> Very impressive ride


 
Thanks it was a good ride. 
Do you have to start a new file? or is it saved in the export gpx..

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks it was a good ride.
> Do you have to start a new file? or is it saved in the export gpx..
> 
> Cheers Paul.



All the ride data will be in the gpx file.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's first ride on here for a week or two but it was a new ride out and a bit tough..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity.
> 
> ...


If it's cramp them make sure your salt intake is ok
In the summer particularly you can get drinks with electrolytes in to help with this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks it was a good ride.
> Do you have to start a new file? or is it saved in the export gpx..
> 
> Cheers Paul.


Cramp is not the same as build up of lactic acid, cramp is when your muscle goes into an involuntary action, they can be small or quite large, and usually come about from a lack of salt. A packet of crisps helps.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> If it's cramp them make sure your salt intake is ok
> In the summer particularly you can get drinks with electrolytes in to help with this


I got dragged away before i posted it, and I got back and you had beat me to it.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Dec 2013)

@Boon 51 Crisps/salty foods can help a lot, as @Nigelnaturist has said. When doing Ten Tors as a young chap when someone suffered from cramp we would either share some crisps, or give them an empty packet to lick clean.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Boon 51 Crisps/salty foods can help a lot, as @Nigelnaturist has said. When doing Ten Tors as a young chap when someone suffered from cramp we would either share some crisps, or give them an empty packet to lick clean.



If I am going out for a couple of hours ride without a proper electrolyte drink I always add a small pinch of salt to my water. You cant taste it but prevents cramping issues.


----------



## young Ed (8 Dec 2013)

sorry i must have been thinking of a stitch but yeah cramp is lack of salt in blood 
crisps are light weight and full of salt
Cheers Ed


----------



## Dusty Bin (8 Dec 2013)

There's actually no hard evidence to link cramp to either lack of fluid intake or mineral loss. Current thinking seems to be that cramp is simply caused by over-use of muscles which are not used to working that hard for that long.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> There's actually no hard evidence to link cramp to either lack of fluid intake or mineral loss. Current thinking seems to be that cramp is simply caused by over-use of muscles which are not used to working that hard for that long.



Cramp can have a lot of causes but dehydration or lack of electrolytes are possibilities as well as a general lack of fitness or poor technique, for us you could read technique as bike fit I suppose.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> There's actually no hard evidence to link cramp to either lack of fluid intake or mineral loss. Current thinking seems to be that cramp is simply caused by over-use of muscles which are not used to working that hard for that long.


That doesn't explain why I some times get cramp in the middle of the night, and since I have upped my salt in take it seems to have abated, coincidence maybe, and since April (excluding last month) I average 800+ miles a month.
@50000tears I never get it on the road, though I did for a short while in my left foot.


----------



## 50000tears (8 Dec 2013)

An easy 45 mile today. Which shows I am making some progress as just 10 weeks ago there was no such thing as an "easy" 45 miles! Every driver I came across was brilliant too, gave me plenty of room and a few even gave way to me when they didn't need too. A really fun ride.


----------



## L14M (8 Dec 2013)

Well in jan I'll be hoping to start a world of progress, fully healed from an injury, new bike and a fresh year! 
So i'm digging for tips, my aim is for the first week to start with 10 miles , up it to 15 then 20 and then 25


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All the ride data will be in the gpx file.


 
Ta.. Just tried it and it works a treat..


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2013)

50000tears said:


> If I am going out for a couple of hours ride without a proper electrolyte drink I always add a small pinch of salt to my water. You cant taste it but prevents cramping issues.


 
Thats a good idea I'll try that next time.


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> There's actually no hard evidence to link cramp to either lack of fluid intake or mineral loss. Current thinking seems to be that cramp is simply caused by over-use of muscles which are not used to working that hard for that long.


 
Well my muscles did over time today..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Well in jan I'll be hoping to start a world of progress, fully healed from an injury, new bike and a fresh year!
> So i'm digging for tips, my aim is for the first week to start with 10 miles , up it to 15 then 20 and then 25


Just get out and ride, at what feels comfortable, the first rides just ride try and comfortable on the bike i.e. saddle height ect.. (heel on the pedal when the pedal is at 6 o'clock and leg is straight is a good starting point), after a few rides you will need to push yourslef a little to improve (how hard you do this is down to and your physical condition), start doing hills a.s.a.p., dont be afraid of the wind, unless it is like the winds we had on Thur. Cycling clothing makes things better, if you don't already have some.
I am sure others will add to this.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

50000tears said:


> An easy 45 mile today. Which shows I am making some progress as just 10 weeks ago there was no such thing as an "easy" 45 miles! Every driver I came across was brilliant too, gave me plenty of room and a few even gave way to me when they didn't need too. A really fun ride.


Most drivers believe it or not are good, it's all about awarenesses, you cant do much about cars overtaking you apart from making sure your not in the gutter, as I have found the further you are in the carriageway the more they take notice, though you do get the odd comment or blare of a horn. Things in front, its is a matter of being observant a car at that upcoming junction on the left waiting to pull out assume s/he hasn't seen you again being away from the curb will make it easier for them to notice you.
You will be doing a Metric Ton next (if you haven't already, I have missed a lot on this thread)


----------



## L14M (8 Dec 2013)

Thanks! By pushing my self to improve should i add more distance or increase my pace?


----------



## 50000tears (8 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Thanks! By pushing my self to improve should i add more distance or increase my pace?



Always distance first. The pace will come naturally as you get fitter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Thanks! By pushing my self to improve should i add more distance or increase my pace?


Speed and distance will both come in time, when I started I quickly improved from 9mph over 8 or 9 miles to 15-16mph over 30miles in about 2 months, however this was all on flat roads, and usually had at least one break (my first rides i could do 10 miles without stopping at least three times and took over 1 1/2 hrs, I can do the same loop in lees than 40 mins now) but i was terriable on hills, so last Sept/Oct I started doing some hills my speed plummeted 20 avgs of 12.5mph over 30-40 miles, these days my average is in the region of 15mph whatever the terrian i ride, though most rides aren't very hilly and have long flat bits which increases the avg. 
The main thing is to ride as often as you can, just pushing yourself a little more each time, if you ache a lot rest for a day or so, as this is when the body repairs the damage and this bit is what makes you fitter/stronger


----------



## L14M (8 Dec 2013)

Lovely cheers,
I've been riding a mtb on the road for a while now, as i'm getting into road bikes i think my speed, distance and time computer won't cut it. Whats important in a computer for around £30?

Liam


----------



## Mothy1965 (8 Dec 2013)

I took delivery of my Forme Longcliffe 3 road bike last week and completed 6.9 miles yesterday complete with puncture - ended with legs like jelly!
Going out again tomorrow weather permitting. Currently 48 yrs, 17 st and very unfit - it's a lot tougher than I thought on my legs!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Lovely cheers,
> I've been riding a mtb on the road for a while now, as i'm getting into road bikes i think my speed, distance and time computer won't cut it. Whats important in a computer for around £30?
> 
> Liam


If you can afford it stretch to one of these 
Bryton Rider 20 
Its a gps cycle computer, its display is pretty basic but it will show distance, time, ect (though I haven't seen an avg sp yet) but since its a gps logger it will record your ride and this can be uploaded to a website which will show you everything from elevation and how long it took you climb avg sp max sp ect, calories (though take this with a pinch of salt), because this unit is Ant+ it is capable of taking data from a H.R monitor and sp/cadence (a speed sensor will stop anomalous max speed recordings) 
GPS unit go up from this one to include full mapping (there are some like the Garmin 200 and 500) that have mapping but its pretty basic, but good enough to follow a course, to full mapping like a car, but they go up in price, for basic distance speed ect almost any will do, though try a find one with a cadence monitor on it.


----------



## peterphelan (8 Dec 2013)

Well, finished my first few short rides this weekend on the new bike - Merida cyclo cross 3. Pretty hilly around here in Cornwall, so am taking it gently for the moment and getting used to being back on two wheels after quite some time. I road raced quite seriously in my younger days; and just realised that come next April, the image below, taken whilst racing in France near Bordeaux, will have been taken exactly 50 years ago!





I am the guy on the right of the photo. So onwards and upwards!
Peter


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

Mothy1965 said:


> I took delivery of my Forme Longcliffe 3 road bike last week and completed 6.9 miles yesterday complete with puncture - ended with legs like jelly!
> Going out again tomorrow weather permitting. Currently 48 yrs, 17 st and very unfit - it's a lot tougher than I thought on my legs!


It is, but it will get better, 
@Mo1959 has a Forme Longcliffe, 
Make sure your tyres are up to the correct pressure usually about 100-120psi depending on use, punctures are common at this time of year, but puncture resistant tyres like Gatorskins ect.. reduce that some what I have only had 2 one a failed patch and the other a pinch puncture (where the tube is squeezed against the rim inside, usually from impact from a pot hole or a sharp stone) and thats 3700 miles (or the start of Aug).
Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2013)

Mothy1965 said:


> I took delivery of my Forme Longcliffe 3 road bike last week and completed 6.9 miles yesterday complete with puncture - ended with legs like jelly!
> Going out again tomorrow weather permitting. Currently 48 yrs, 17 st and very unfit - it's a lot tougher than I thought on my legs!



Stick at it for a year and you will be amazed at the change. This time last year I was 17st in my birthday suit, now am 13 1/2 stone fully clothed and I am eating more than I was


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

@Supersuperleeds not surprised the amount of cals you burn everyday. You did forget to say how far you ride even in 40-50 mph winds like last Thur


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 Dec 2013)

I planned myself a route away from main roads, and out through the countryside a little to do a 10 mile loop, more hills than normal but feel I am getting better.

http://www.strava.com/activities/99178377

I still felt strong at the end of it, but had to stop to get on with the rest of my plans for the day, the end of the 10 mile loop is essentially the start of my usual 6 miler, so I think next time, I will join them together, and try 16 miles next weekend.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Dec 2013)

peterphelan said:


> Well, finished my first few short rides this weekend on the new bike - Merida cyclo cross 3. Pretty hilly around here in Cornwall, so am taking it gently for the moment and getting used to being back on two wheels after quite some time. I road raced quite seriously in my younger days; and just realised that come next April, the image below, taken whilst racing in France near Bordeaux, will have been taken exactly 50 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Peter, should be 2nd nature to you then
Amazing picture.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Dec 2013)

peterphelan said:


> Well, finished my first few short rides this weekend on the new bike - Merida cyclo cross 3. Pretty hilly around here in Cornwall, so am taking it gently for the moment and getting used to being back on two wheels after quite some time. I road raced quite seriously in my younger days; and just realised that come next April, the image below, taken whilst racing in France near Bordeaux, will have been taken exactly 50 years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like The photo, hope you get on ok with the merida


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's first ride on here for a week or two but it was a new ride out and a bit tough..
> 
> http://app.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity.
> 
> ...


 I suffer calf cramps quite a lot but a High Five electrolyte tab in one of my water bottles always sorts it out almost instantly & I can carry on a my normal pace for the rest of my ride.


----------



## Exile (9 Dec 2013)

So me and the O/H got out for a ride. He wanted to stay local, I wanted to but in 10 or 15 miles. We ended up doing a run out to the airport and back. Only a smidge under 34 miles in the end 

Neither of us can deny it was a good ride, although by the 15 mile mark we were both starting to feel a bit more than a little hungry, so stopped off at the aviation viewing point for some chips (which we scientifically proved to be good cycling food thusly: Chips are potato. Potatoes are starchy. Starch is glucose. Glucose is good for long rides. Therefore chips are good for long rides. QED. ).

This evening we both feel like the bicycle has become our mortal enemy, with heavy legs, aching muscles and other complaints, but I'm sure this will pass. In fact, we'll be out again next weekend. Just as long as I promise never to turn "a few laps of the local park" into "riding along roads we're either not very familiar with or haven't ridden on before, for a full 10 miles more than we've done before, but I'm sure we'll be OK."

Oh, and @Phoenix Lincs, you can take a few miles from that ride on condition you take the lead-legs feeling we have right now


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Dec 2013)

Just an update from yesterday's ride..

I have a lactic lump on my left bum cheek so after all the good advise I will take on more water and sports drink, salt, and protien, have a week of gentle rides with gentle excercise and see where I go..
Looking back on it now I did the ride wrong, as I never warmed up first and just went straight up the hill, I also rode too early in the morning when it was too cold on the mountain?
Lessons learnt for me for next time..


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just an update from yesterday's ride..
> 
> I have a lactic lump on my left bum cheek so after all the good advise I will take on more water and sports drink, salt, and protien, have a week of gentle rides with gentle excercise and see where I go..
> Looking back on it now I did the ride wrong, as I never warmer up first and just went straight up the hill, I also rode too early in the morning when it was too cold on the mountain?
> Lessons learnt for me for next time..


What's a warm up?


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> What's a warm up?


 Just spotted that..


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Dec 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Just an update from yesterday's ride..
> 
> I have a *lactic lump* on my left bum cheek so after all the good advise I will take on more water and sports drink, salt, and protien, have a week of gentle rides with gentle excercise and see where I go..
> Looking back on it now I did the ride wrong, as I never warmer up first and just went straight up the hill, I also rode too early in the morning when it was too cold on the mountain?
> Lessons learnt for me for next time..



I have never heard of that........sounds painful? Must admit, if I head out too quickly and start climbing too soon into a ride I suffer too. Maybe if you try and do some gentle spinning on a flatter section before you hit the hills, difficult where you live right enough!

Won't be doing much today by the looks of things. Trees are bending in the wind out there.....my pet hate  I will probably just do my shortest possible loop which is barely 14 miles.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have never heard of that........sounds painful? Must admit, if I head out too quickly and start climbing too soon into a ride I suffer too. Maybe if you try and do some gentle spinning on a flatter section before you hit the hills, difficult where you live right enough!
> 
> Won't be doing much today by the looks of things. Trees are bending in the wind out there.....my pet hate  I will probably just do my shortest possible loop which is barely 14 miles.


Well where I live it is a few miles to hills anyway so perhaps why I can get away without warmups


----------



## peterphelan (9 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Peter, should be 2nd nature to you then
> Amazing picture.


 Hi Nigelnaturist,
And indeed others who kindly "liked" my first post pic! Yes, I was quite pleased that my first test rides last week brought back some emotional memories - despite it being around 47 years since I last rode a bike of any sort - and I quickly felt at home again. My bike in the pic was a custom built one, with Campag gear throughout. So this time I just could not get excited about a hybrid with flat handlebars  and for the narrow country lanes near home, a road bike was not really the right choice. So after much deliberation and riding a few test road bikes, I decided a cyclocross bike was probably the best way to go for me.

The Merida was bought as a birthday present for my 69th birthday this month; so looking forward to loosing some weight and getting into better shape, since I spend up to 14 hrs a day these days sitting in front of computers! So wanted to post this to say that's never too late to start cycling - or start again, even after a long break.

Incidentally, I was amused to see there is cycle clothing under a "Rapha" brand; that's the name of our little "woofer"! See - http://www.wooferblog.co.uk - I suppose I'll have to at least buy a hat with that branding now! 

Anyway, more pix and an update soon.
Peter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have never heard of that........sounds painful? Must admit, *if I head out too quickly and start climbing too soon into a ride* I suffer too. Maybe if you try and do some gentle spinning on a flatter section before you hit the hills, difficult where you live right enough!
> 
> Won't be doing much today by the looks of things. Trees are bending in the wind out there.....my pet hate  I will probably just do my shortest possible loop which is barely 14 miles.



Beginning, middle or end of the ride makes no difference to me, I suffer regardless


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

Someone said "you never stop hurting, you just get faster"


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

Realised that my last 4 serious rides (ignoring the local runs) have all been between 27 and 30 miles. Quite accidental. I can do that quite comfortably
Despite it being winter, it I have time I could be ready to better my longest run (since I came back) of 40 miles - will just see

Not sure what my longest run ever was. Back in about 1970 I remember doing over 60 miles with panniers loaded.
But I know I used to cycle to THursley Common so reckon must have done 65 - 70 miles


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Someone said "you never stop hurting, you just get faster"


 Or in my case hurting but not going anywhere!


----------



## GreigM (9 Dec 2013)

Not been out for 2 weeks, 5 shifts at Amazon are way too much for my legs to even think about going on the bike, missing the bike a lot but my motivation and energy is zero at the moment. The weather would stop me getting out much anyway so that's some comfort


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I have never heard of that........sounds painful? Must admit, if I head out too quickly and start climbing too soon into a ride I suffer too. Maybe if you try and do some gentle spinning on a flatter section before you hit the hills, difficult where you live right enough!
> 
> Won't be doing much today by the looks of things. Trees are bending in the wind out there.....my pet hate  I will probably just do my shortest possible loop which is barely 14 miles.


 
Hi Mo..

The lump is almost like sitting on a small bean bag,, wierd.. but a lot easier today so a gentle spinning ride later on and see how it goes. The weather has been good to us this year so far, its just been cold but not wet.


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Well where I live it is a few miles to hills anyway so perhaps why I can get away without warmups


 
Yes I learnt a lesson yesterday and wont do that again in a hurry.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

@Mo1959 that keeps it ticking over Mo.
@Stonechat it does stop hurting, just depends what level you want to get to, big/steep hills will always hurt if you push hard on them.
New T6 light has arrived, the cable is shorter however, so it wont connect to the old battery and reach my saddle bag, the new battery has a longer lead so should work, I will have to make a patch cable from the old one. Then I wont be restricted to daylight and should always have a fully charged battery and two for any rides longer than 50Km.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

@Boon 51 the hills I have here are not great compared with you and @Mo1959 however I sometimes have a 135ft climb first thing.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I supposed I am pushing a bit , it's my nature to try to improve. I was definitely going at the hills more yesterday than the last time I did that course. However I was with others so my speed overall was only 12 mph

BTW it was Greg Lemond who said that!


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Boon 51 the hills I have here are not great compared with you and @Mo1959 however I sometimes have a 135ft climb first thing.


Yes I could easily do a fair ride with no hills, I almost have to seek them out
Any ride in Windsor Great Park, have to go up the hill, about 220 feet.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 Dec 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/99391735

My usual short loop for before and after work, However this time I was trying out my Garmin Edge 200, and set myself a target for the route of sub 30 minutes, I could better monitor my progress with the edge, compared to a smartphone in my jacket pocket, and put in extra effort on the hills to stay above 10mph on them, average speed was 14mph and time of 28 minutes.

Same route as "my first ride", which had a time of 38 minutes, I am actually shocked typing, that over the same route, I have improved by 10 minutes inside 1 week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat i think it is with us all, which is why gps units have been such a boon to cyclists and strava for all its faults its nice to see when you set a p.b. however it would be good if it could take into account wind because to set p.b.s on most of my local segments I need a good tail wind these days. I have to go about 10-15 miles for a decent climb, so I try and include some steeper local climbs and put some effort into them but at most they are only 150ft max, I have short climb that I try and push on about 2 miles from home when I come back it also helps with mileage as its a 1.2 mile loop, and do it sometimes just to clock over the 50 or Km mark ect..
@PhilDawson8270 keep at it and you will get to averages of 14-15mph over 20-30 miles without stopping. Good improvement, though there maybe times you seem to be going backwards keep at it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2013)

Work was cancelled today so had an unexpected chance to ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/99395975

Very muddy and greasy out on my country lanes so much that I had to slow it down on the bends.


Edit

Still washing all the muck of the bike and shoes, all kit has gone straight in the wash.


----------



## Mothy1965 (9 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Stick at it for a year and you will be amazed at the change. This time last year I was 17st in my birthday suit, now am 13 1/2 stone fully clothed and I am eating more than I was


Supersuperleeds - how many miles per week do you ride and how long did it take you to build up to enough miles to start losing weight? Yours is a fantastic achievement that I would love to emulate.


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Boon 51 the hills I have here are not great compared with you and @Mo1959 however I sometimes have a 135ft climb first thing.


 
I should pratice what I preach really. 

I have a couple of riders who I go out with for a ride and I'm always saying don't go at it straight away, give yourself time to warm up, dont go to mad on the first big hill you come too..etc etc and what did I do, the exact opposite.
The first km was down hill so I didn't pedal at all, then I went straight up a 13km climb with no stops, the temp at the bottm was +4c, and it was +1c at the top so way to cold for hard riding, well for me anyway.
Hence the lactic and cramp..
Won't do that again in a hurry..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Dec 2013)

27.2 miles / 14.6mph av' today - roads were filthy and my lovely white bike is also filthy now and will be washed tomorrow - was going to do it when I got back but to be 100% frank, honest and truthful with you I just cannot be *arsed right now!

Had a slithery moment on a bend but my cat-like reflexes saved the day - or maybe it was just good fortune - haha.

No snow here at low-level Mo' although it did try a few days back - mountains have some so crampons ready in rucksack as I am up and away in a couple of days time.

Right then - that's my progress and all that's left to say is...

...stay safe all of you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2013)

Mothy1965 said:


> Supersuperleeds - how many miles per week do you ride and how long did it take you to build up to enough miles to start losing weight? Yours is a fantastic achievement that I would love to emulate.



I am currently doing circa 300 miles a week. I aim to do 1000 miles a month. I started losing weight straight away, but it really started to fall once I was doing 30 mile rides to work. Anyone can do these sort of miles, the biggest problem is finding the time to do them.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I am currently doing circa 300 miles a week. I aim to do 1000 miles a month. I started losing weight straight away, but it really started to fall once I was doing 30 mile rides to work. Anyone can do these sort of miles, the biggest problem is finding the time to do them.


Can't really believe your dedication @Supersuperleeds 
One good one and a couple of shorter are about what I can manage a week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Can't really believe your dedication @Supersuperleeds
> One good one and a couple of shorter are about what I can manage a week



It's surprising how quickly you get into a routine. 3 hour ish ride to work; hour to hour and half on the way home, 5 days a week quickly builds the miles up. My morning rides to work I treat as free rides as if I didn't do them I would just be in bed. Must admit I am ready for bed circa 9pm every night!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

@Supersuperleeds I have to echo that about mileage, I struggle getting out I think like most, not because of weather but more my mental health and the meds I take mornings are usually about getting motivated even though I am up quite early most days, it take me a while to shake the effects of the meds off, if I have to be up early I wont take them, that said, once I am out like today the 35 miles was covered in 2:15 avg 15.6mph, I was also pleased I got 2 3rd best times
This 140ft climb which is about as steep as there is around here
http://app.strava.com/activities/99418994#2125947368
and this the final mile or so before home (though I did add another miles to the to make up a little mileage)
http://app.strava.com/activities/99418994#2125947456

I also only had about 3 hrs sleep so overall I was well pleased.
I got my new T6 light today which I think is a little brighter, so I had to swap the lens and the bracket for the swivel mount over, benefit I now have two battery packs, so last Wed night shouldn't happen again.
Ride and stats on Bryton
http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=4869457


----------



## Mothy1965 (9 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's surprising how quickly you get into a routine. 3 hour ish ride to work; hour to hour and half on the way home, 5 days a week quickly builds the miles up. My morning rides to work I treat as free rides as if I didn't do them I would just be in bed. Must admit I am ready for bed circa 9pm every night!


Wow - I'm just 2 rides in and feel a million miles away from what you can do!
I'm nothing if not quite stubborn - so I'm determined to stick at it. It's surprised me how much my legs ache after only 5-6 miles - but I'll get used to it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

Mothy1965 said:


> Wow - I'm just 2 rides in and feel a million miles away from what you can do!
> I'm nothing if not quite stubborn - so I'm determined to stick at it. It's surprised me how much my legs ache after only 5-6 miles - but I'll get used to it


We are all a million miles from Chris's achievements, but it doesn't take away from those you do at what ever level your at, both Chris and Mo will tell improvements will come in time, and it does take time, you first 10, 20, 30 and what ever after that you will feel over the Moon, thinking yea i did that, and as you do more you fitness will improve as will your speeds,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2013)

Mothy1965 said:


> Wow - I'm just 2 rides in and feel a million miles away from what you can do!
> I'm nothing if not quite stubborn - so I'm determined to stick at it.* It's surprised me how much my legs ache after only 5-6 miles - but I'll get used to it*



We all started like that, I'd get in from a 10 mile ride and was shattered. First few months of this year I would get home from work, eat my tea and fall asleep


----------



## stevey (9 Dec 2013)

This made me laugh, some of you don't mind the wind but really!!!! 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qgjyqibwY


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> This made me laugh, some of you don't mind the wind but really!!!!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qgjyqibwY



There is wind thats safe to ride in, and times when its not and some of last Thur was like that, and by the time it had settled I couldn't get out as no light, and I was working on the house most of the day anyway.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> This made me laugh, some of you don't mind the wind but really!!!!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qgjyqibwY



Couldn't stop laughing when he tries to get back on the bike in the wind, that's the time to give up and call the wife to come and get you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Couldn't stop laughing when he tries to get back on the bike in the wind, that's the time to give up and call the wife to come and get you.


You mean like when my light failed last week, she wouldn't have come anyway as the car is a 2+2 sports car, so no point, besides I didn't have any money.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Dec 2013)

@Nigelnaturist I do appreciate that I'm lucky to have a wife that takes more than a passing interest in my cycling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> @Nigelnaturist I do appreciate that I'm lucky to have a wife that takes more than a passing interest in my cycling.


I know, I wish my O.H. would but it's never going to happen.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> @Nigelnaturist I do appreciate that I'm lucky to have a wife that takes more than a passing interest in my cycling.



Best ride of my week is the 25 mile ride with our lass, takes us nearly three hours, but I get a cup of coffee half way round and a happy wife


----------



## Stonechat (10 Dec 2013)

Mrs Stonechat does not ride but would pick me up in an emergency


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Mrs Stonechat does not ride but would pick me up in an emergency


My cat and dog don't ride but I don't think they would pick me up in an emergency


----------



## Stonechat (10 Dec 2013)

Saw two people cycling with rucksacks into Windsor Gt Park the other day.
Out the top of each rucksack was a barking dog"!

Later when in the park, the dogs were near and on the road - would've thought cyclists would keep dogs a bit further away


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Saw two people cycling with rucksacks into Windsor Gt Park the other day.
> Out the top of each rucksack was a barking dog"!
> 
> Later when in the park, the dogs were near and on the road - would've thought cyclists would keep dogs a bit further away


Bad enough trying to keep an eye on my daft mutt when we are walking never mind trying to ride a bike at the same time. I can't see me trying that any time soon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> My cat and dog don't ride but I don't think they would pick me up in an emergency



You need to get yourself a couple of Huskies.


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Dec 2013)

Back in the saddle at last with a gentle little 21 mile route.

Its to early to tell if its done me more harm than good but if I can get my socks on in the morning without laying on the bed it'll be happy days!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/99555597


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 Dec 2013)

Not too sure what to say about today's ride.

After doing 30 miles in the past 4 days including my first 10 miler, my legs have been aching through work today, and generally being a little sore, since this is the first kind of exercise I have done in years. I actually decided to eventually go out.

But not straight away, I want to recall this thread, http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/going-to-start-riding-the-mountain-bike.145277/page-3 I made a comment with regard to seat setback, however, this was based on my eyeball judgement nothing more. So in curiosity, I made a plumb line and checked it out after work, and my knee was way ahead of the pedal. I now have the seat way back, and my knee is now pretty much over the pedal.

So, with sore legs, and a new seat position, I decided to do my 10 mile route and do it at a leisurely pace with no rush and just enjoy being out.

Perenium went numb for a moment, but then making sure I was sitting properly it went away (I am tempted to flip the stem a little and see what it does). However, pedalling felt easier, and my legs didn't seem to burn so much in my thighs.

So this leisurely ride, was actually, almost 4 minutes quicker than the first time I did this 10 mile loop on Sunday. Even with aching legs. So having the seat in the right place seems to have made a difference.

http://www.strava.com/activities/99600557


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2013)

Bloomin heck.......it's so dark out there still! Thank goodness it is only a couple of weeks until we are past the shortest day. Takes a few weeks before you see much difference right enough.

I know I could get more powerful lights and go out in the dark but part of the pleasure of cycling is in actually being able to see around you for me anyway.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin heck.......it's so dark out there still! Thank goodness it is only a couple of weeks until we are past the shortest day. Takes a few weeks before you see much difference right enough.
> 
> I know I could get more powerful lights and go out in the dark but *part of the pleasure of cycling is in actually being able to see around you for me anyway*.


It is when you've got the sort of scenery that you have Mo.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloomin heck.......it's so dark out there still! Thank goodness it is only a couple of weeks until we are past the shortest day. Takes a few weeks before you see much difference right enough.
> 
> I know I could get more powerful lights and go out in the dark *but part of the pleasure of cycling is in actually being able to see around you* for me anyway.




You should live in Leicester, we welcome the dark so we don't have to see what is around us


----------



## Stonechat (11 Dec 2013)

Well power went off at 7.30 here. House hadn't really warmed up so took the dog out. Thick fog everywhere. POwer back on now and doing my usual Wedneday run, will need lights on and pplenty of layers as temp is around 1 or 2 Deg C


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Dec 2013)

@Supersuperleeds its not not so bad there, @Mo1959 this is true, I am not great fan of night riding, though I have enjoyed a few.
@PhilDawson8270 it takes time to get it right but a little at a time.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Dec 2013)

Power went off three times
Went ot Chertsey in Fog and Cold and used towpath so mostly off road or small roads

http://www.strava.com/activities/99703008
But I made the effort!


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Power went off three times
> Went ot Chertsey in Fog and Cold and used towpath so mostly off road or small roads
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/99703008
> But I made the effort!


 Well done, it was a real "pea souper" down here too this morning!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Dec 2013)

Well it's been thick all day here don't want too many like this.


----------



## stevey (11 Dec 2013)

Well after nearly a week and half of no cycling whatsoever () managed to get on the turbo for half an hour, not too bad legs were ok.

Will try and get out at the w/end too dont think my chest will appreicate the cold night air at the moment, still coughing like i smoke 50+ a day...

Kudos to all who get out though...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Well after nearly a week and half of no cycling whatsoever () managed to get on the turbo for half an hour, not too bad legs were ok.
> 
> Will try and get out at the w/end too dont think my chest will appreicate the cold night air at the moment, still coughing like i smoke 50+ a day...
> 
> Kudos to all who get out though...


I do smoke, and never have a problem, i used to cough most mornings but since taking up cycling that has disappeared, I just cough sometimes, but I don't think any more than any one else.
Got out for a quickish 30Km just to keep the miles ticking over as I didn't get out yesterday (more revelations about the O.H.'s brother), If I get the time I should still manage 12,000 miles before the years end, since I started on the 23/6/2012.
http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=4881553


----------



## stevey (11 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I do smoke, and never have a problem, i used to cough most mornings but since taking up cycling that has disappeared, I just cough sometimes, but I don't think any more than any one else.
> Got out for a quickish 30Km just to keep the miles ticking over as I didn't get out yesterday (more revelations about the O.H.'s brother), If I get the time I should still manage 12,000 miles before the years end, since I started on the 23/6/2012.
> http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=4881553



If you manage that Nigel it would be an epic effort


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> If you manage that Nigel it would be an epic effort


Now, Chris is Epic, Mo well she just the Queen of mountains on here.
Its all really a matter of time, weather wont stop me, it was neigh on freezing this evening, but I was well warm enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now, Chris is Epic, Mo well she just the Queen of mountains on here.
> Its all really a matter of time, weather wont stop me, it was neigh on freezing this evening, but I was well warm enough.


Ha, ha....unfortunately Mo is currently struggling at the thought of even getting out the door. Still dark. Wet and windy but it's to get even worse by the weekend so I feel I should make the effort to do at least a short run.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Dec 2013)

Light here and little fog compared to yesterday but things to do today


----------



## peterphelan (12 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Got out for a quickish 30Km just to keep the miles ticking over ... I should still manage 12,000 miles before the years end


Had a wry smile at the mixed use of distance measurement here Nigel  ... never really got the hang of all this metric stuff myself. Still think in terms of "real money" so 50p is still "ten bob" to me .... and 50 guineas is 50 pounds and 50 shillings - or £52.50 ! 

Just my two pence worth! 
Peter
(just popping out for a quick 20 fluid ounces!)


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2013)

peterphelan said:


> Had a wry smile at the mixed use of distance measurement here Nigel  ... never really got the hang of all this metric stuff myself. Still think in terms of "real money" so 50p is still "ten bob" to me .... and 50 guineas is 50 pounds and 50 shillings - or £52.50 !
> 
> Just my two pence worth!
> Peter
> (just popping out for a quick 20 fluid ounces!)


Ha, ha.....glad it's not just me that does that. I still convert my petrol back to the price per gallon too. I can just about remember going with my dad to fill his car up and it was seven shillings and sixpence for a gallon.....that's 37.5p for the youngsters.....and remember that was for a gallon not a litre. You could have filled up a large car for less than a fiver. My pocket money was half a crown....12.5p


----------



## Stonechat (12 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....glad it's not just me that does that. I still convert my petrol back to the price per gallon too. I can just about remember going with my dad to fill his car up and it was seven shillings and sixpence for a gallon.....that's 37.5p for the youngsters.....and remember that was for a gallon not a litre. You could have filled up a large car for less than a fiver. My pocket money was half a crown....12.5p


Filled up a motorbike for about 36p! Did not like motorcycling though

Remember being in Ireland a few years ago. The Bigger green road signs were all in km, but the older white finger signs were all in miles. Confusing at first but got used to it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2013)

peterphelan said:


> Had a wry smile at the mixed use of distance measurement here Nigel  ... never really got the hang of all this metric stuff myself. Still think in terms of "real money" so 50p is still "ten bob" to me .... and 50 guineas is 50 pounds and 50 shillings - or £52.50 !
> 
> Just my two pence worth!
> Peter
> (just popping out for a quick 20 fluid ounces!)


I was tired, the last month as took a lot out of me really. I try a ride to set Km like 50Km (which is more the avg I do when I ride for the day) but I work in miles as that is what most understand, though being a child of the 60's I can work in both and can flip from one to the other, i can measure in both ft & in's, and cm's and m's.
Though I am not that old to remember Ten Bob though I do remember sixpence's ect..



Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....glad it's not just me that does that. I still convert my petrol back to the price per gallon too. I can just about remember going with my dad to fill his car up and it was seven shillings and sixpence for a gallon.....that's 37.5p for the youngsters.....and remember that was for a gallon not a litre. You could have filled up a large car for less than a fiver. *My pocket money was half a crown....12.5p*



Seems my parents were holding back on me then, mine was a shilling.

Update on the bryton, it seems much more accurate going down Baghill (this is the first 1/2 mile or so from home).
This from today
http://app.strava.com/activities/99847247#2136129547 Fridays was as accurate.
This from the Garmin.
http://app.strava.com/activities/45412696#1724640770 it is also my best time down it.
The only draw back is it only records a track point every three seconds, this has a benefit on max cadence as any slight back pedalling wont show as a cadence spike that was common on the Garmin recording every second.


----------



## morrisman (12 Dec 2013)

Nice out to day and managed to click over this years target on 1500 miles. Next year 3000 target as I'm starting earlier and am better at it


----------



## Stonechat (12 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was tired, the last month as took a lot out of me really. I try a ride to set Km like 50Km (which is more the avg I do when I ride for the day) but I work in miles as that is what most understand, though being a child of the 60's I can work in both and can flip from one to the other, i can measure in both ft & in's, and cm's and m's.
> Though I am not that old to remember Ten Bob though I do remember sixpence's ect..
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it's working ok
My navi2coach you can set the interval betewen data, first ride I did I realised it had more detail than I need, it was set to every second, I changed it to something like every 4 or 5 seconds


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Dec 2013)

No adverse effects from Tuesdays ride so another 29 miles today. Not exactly record breaking but its all about not having any more back pain & keeping up the momentum on what was a bit of a damp dreary old day weather wise.

Still, its nice to be out on the road again. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/99858486


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now, Chris is Epic, Mo well she just the Queen of mountains on here.
> Its all really a matter of time, weather wont stop me, it was neigh on freezing this evening, but I was well warm enough.



Cheers Nigel, lots and often is the key


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2013)

morrisman said:


> Nice out to day and managed to click over this years target on 1500 miles. Next year 3000 target as I'm starting earlier and am better at it



Get yourself onto mycyclinglog and join the cyclechat group


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (12 Dec 2013)

Cold and wet for 14 miles on the bike tonight. Will update shortly, time to clean bike and me first


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers Nigel, lots and often is the key


I just don't have much time at the moment, heres something for, at 49 my Max H.R. (guide only) should be 171 however the last time I used the Garmin (18/11) it was 171bpm, this evening both on the way to Wakefield and back it peaked at 172bpm and 173bpm, and the funny thing is I didn't feel I was anywhere near my max.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just don't have much time at the moment, heres something for, at 49 my Max H.R. (guide only) should be 171 however the last time I used the Garmin (18/11) it was 171bpm, this evening both on the way to Wakefield and back it peaked at 172bpm and 173bpm, and the funny thing is I didn't feel I was anywhere near my max.


It's probably just a rule of thumb, the mileage you're doing, obviously pretty fit. Think I've seen some stuff about doing 20 minutes as hard as you can to determine threshold or Max, as long as you feel you're not at the limit, you're probably ok


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> It's probably just a rule of thumb, the mileage you're doing, obviously pretty fit. Think I've seen some stuff about doing 20 minutes as hard as you can to determine threshold or Max, as long as you feel you're not at the limit, you're probably ok


I was working quite hard, its the first time the field in my database that shows some sort of work/effort related info has been over 300, I will explain later about.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

Insurance have signed off a cash transfer, meaning THIS is coming to live with me 
http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/road/allez/allez-sport-int


----------



## jhawk (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Insurance have signed off a cash transfer, meaning THIS is coming to live with me
> http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/road/allez/allez-sport-int



Lucky you! Say, do you think your insurance would cover flights and shipping of another one to Canada?  Congrats on the new bike, she looks fast!


----------



## RWright (13 Dec 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell nice looking bike, glad you got things sorted with the insurance company.

I have been sort of busy and it has been cold here. I have done very little riding recently. Since I am pushed for time and it is cold I am just doing a little walking since I don't have to spend much time getting dressed properly, like I do to go out riding. I am able to stay much warmer walking than riding. It is supposed to warm up some in a few days so I hope to be rolling again soon. I need to drop a few of these pounds I have put on by not riding.

I also made the mistake of cutting my hair, which I had let get longer than it had ever been. I got tired of it and buzz cut my hair, not a smart move in this cool weather. My ears and neck have been freezing, even in the house.  This also may have influenced my decision to do some recent walking rather than riding.  

I was reading the post about gas prices back in the old days. I remember when I was a kid that there were "gas wars" with the gas stations fighting for business. I saw it at sixteen cents per gallon at the gas station close to my house, I think it may have even been lower than that at some places. As luck would have it, a year or two before I got my drivers license, the gas shortages started.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> @ItsSteveLovell
> 
> I also made the mistake of cutting my hair, which* I had let get longer than it had ever been*. I got tired of it and buzz cut my hair, not a smart move in this cool weather. My ears and neck have been freezing, even in the house.  This also may have influenced my decision to do some recent walking rather than riding.
> 
> I was reading the post about gas prices back in the old days. I remember when I was a kid that there were "gas wars" with the gas stations fighting for business. I saw it at sixteen cents *per gallon* at the gas station close to my house, I think it may have even been lower than that at some places. As luck would have it, a year or two before I got my drivers license, the gas shortages started.


Mine longer than its ever been and it keeps my head warmer than last year.
But its not a proper Gallon.


----------



## RWright (13 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine longer than its ever been and it keeps my head warmer than last year.
> But its not a proper Gallon.


 I had let mine grow for probably at least a year. It was nice in the summer, keeping the sun off my neck and ears. It was just taking a little too long to dry in the cold weather. I was also looking too much like Sammy Hagar.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Insurance have signed off a cash transfer, meaning THIS is coming to live with me
> http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/road/allez/allez-sport-int


Hi congrats @ItsSteveLovell 
Hope you and bike are a good match

I like the look but if I were to get a Specialized I would prefer the Sectuer triple with relaxed geometry and triple chainring.
n+1 is a possibility still


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Insurance have signed off a cash transfer, meaning THIS is coming to live with me
> http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/road/allez/allez-sport-int


Nice one Steve....congrats. It says in comes in red or black. Which have you gone for?


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> I had let mine grow for probably at least a year. It was nice in the summer, keeping the sun off my neck and ears. It was just taking a little too long to dry in the cold weather. I was also looking too much like Sammy Hagar.


I'll need to Google Sammy Hagar now  I got my hair romped last week too so glad it's a bit milder just now. 

Just checking the forecast and the outlook seems to be almost constant wind for at least the next ten days  The bulk of my routes seem to end up coming home into the prevailing wind so I won't be going far on the days I do go out.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Insurance have signed off a cash transfer, meaning THIS is coming to live with me
> http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/road/allez/allez-sport-int


 Nice bike Steve, I'm sure you'll be very happy together!


----------



## morrisman (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get yourself onto mycyclinglog and join the cyclechat group


Working on it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> @ItsSteveLovell nice looking bike, glad you got things sorted with the insurance company.
> 
> I have been sort of busy and it has been cold here. I have done very little riding recently. Since I am pushed for time and it is cold I am just doing a little walking since I don't have to spend much time getting dressed properly, like I do to go out riding. I am able to stay much warmer walking than riding. It is supposed to warm up some in a few days so I hope to be rolling again soon. I need to drop a few of these pounds I have put on by not riding.
> *
> ...



Skull cap is the answer


----------



## MattMM (13 Dec 2013)

Week 2 after a 30 year hiatus and 2 month back injury, hit double digit mileage and broke 500 feet elevation for first time....sometime I wish I lived in Belgium instead of hilly southern outskirts of Glasgow..

http://www.strava.com/activities/99969643


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

I had a 


Stonechat said:


> Hi congrats @ItsSteveLovell
> Hope you and bike are a good match
> 
> I like the look but if I were to get a Specialized I would prefer the Sectuer triple with relaxed geometry and triple chainring.
> n+1 is a possibility still


secteur triple, but thought something a bit sportier may be better. I would have liked a triple, but I barely use the smallest ring, if I find myself really struggling I'll look for a bigger cassette


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one Steve....congrats. It says in comes in red or black. Which have you gone for?


RED :-D


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Dec 2013)

Finally got around to updating from my ride yesterday.

I cleaned the bike, sat down to have some supper, and the next thing I knew it was 2am!

So, I went to visit my better halves grandmother for an awesome brew, only about 7 miles, it was wet and chilly.
http://www.strava.com/activities/99912270

Still, I managed to average 13mph.

Then on the return leg, it absolutely threw it down, I thankfully, took my freebie (wiggle offer) cycling glasses with me, and the clear lenses made it far easier than the last time I rode in heavy rain by the fact I could actually see where I was going without squinting!

Still, I had aimed to make the return leg in 30 minutes, however, getting stuck at some lights for agessss on a main road ended that as I got back in just under 34 minutes, however, when I loaded my data to check my moving time, 30 minutes and 8 seconds  wow, I thought 30 minutes would be pushing it for my fitness, so I am unsure whether I was happy to be so close to doing it or not, missing the target by 8 seconds.

http://www.strava.com/activities/99912264


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Still, I had aimed to make the return leg in 30 minutes, however, getting stuck at some lights for agessss on a main road ended that as I got back in just under 34 minutes, however, when I loaded my data to check my moving time, 30 minutes and 8 seconds  wow, I thought 30 minutes would be pushing it for my fitness, so I am unsure whether I was happy to be so close to doing it or not, missing the target by 8 seconds.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/99912264


You will do that in under 30 mins before long.
I do this 5 miles in about 20 mins similar profile except the drop is earlier in the ride.
http://www.strava.com/activities/99985599#2139468755


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (13 Dec 2013)

I seem to burn myself out early on, as the start of my journeys in both directions are on busy roads, with 70mph round abouts that aren't traffic light controlled. So I can't afford to take it easy on those sections as I need to keep the speeds up to help stay with traffic as I don't want to be holding people up at busy junctions, as imo, an annoyed driver is a dangerous one, and hope that if they see me trying to be as little of an inconvenience to them as I can, then they leave me room.

But, straight after the busy section, are the up hilly bits, and then by that time, I don't take advantage of the drops by getting speed up, instead I take a breather. Once I have the muscular stamina to keep up the high effort for a bit longer, and I can then make more use f the drops, I will hopefully see a big improvement there.

But then again, I am yet to come back from a ride (bar the first one) gasping for breath, so maybe I do have more to give?


----------



## RWright (13 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll need to Google Sammy Hagar now  I got my hair romped last week too so glad it's a bit milder just now.
> 
> Just checking the forecast and the outlook seems to be almost constant wind for at least the next ten days  The bulk of my routes seem to end up coming home into the prevailing wind so I won't be going far on the days I do go out.


 
I just found out that Sammy once owned what at the time was one of the biggest independent bike shops in California.. I am not sure if he still has the shop. Gary Fisher even made a limited edition Sammy Hagar "Red Rocker" MTB. Learn something new every day I guess.

Here is a picture of Sammy holding one of the very collectible Red Rockers at one of his book signings.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> I just found out that Sammy once owned what at the time was one of the biggest independent bike shops in California.. I am not sure if he still has the shop. Gary Fisher even made a limited edition Sammy Hagar "Red Rocker" MTB. Learn something new every day I guess.
> 
> Here is a picture of Sammy holding one of the very collectible Red Rockers at one of his book signings.




Who is Gary Fischer? Is he a real person, or just a brand of bicycles? I have never seen one here, but I remember AJ in The Sopranos giving one away to some fellas as if it was worth it's weight in gold


----------



## RWright (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Who is Gary Fischer? Is he a real person, or just a brand of bicycles? I have never seen one here, but I remember AJ in The Sopranos giving one away to some fellas as if it was worth it's weight in gold


 Fisher was an early Mountain Bike innovator.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Fisher


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

Just got a Alivio M430 for £19.99 from Halfords, as there was quite a bit of play on the old Acera on the rivets holding the parallelogram together, and the cage was out of true compare with the cassette. Mileage for the old one somewhere about 11,000 miles.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just got a Alivio M430 for £19.99 from Halfords, as there was quite a bit of play on the old Acera on the rivets holding the parallelogram together, and the cage was out of true compare with the cassette. Mileage for the old one somewhere about 11,000 miles.



should they even last that long? It seems like you're getting good use from the 'lesser' parts


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> should they even last that long? It seems like you're getting good use from the 'lesser' parts


Not much cop for a ride road the world then. @Supersuperleeds how you getting on with yours.
Any way it seems better, I think it changes cleaner (but that could be placebo effect), need to check this further but it has seemed to cure a little chain rub I was getting on the front middle ring when in 8 on the rear, but I cant see how.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell I also look after my stuff, I know the bike isn't much, and I sometimes doesn't look like its looked after, but everything works well, usually.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @ItsSteveLovell I also look after my stuff, I know the bike isn't much, and I sometimes doesn't look like its looked after, but everything works well, usually.



I didn't mean it in a negative way, I was just saying that's good going. You could have complete the TdF 5 times (2013) with that and still have a couple of hundred miles to spare.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I didn't mean it in a negative way, I was just saying that's good going. You could have complete the TdF 5 times (2013) with that and still have a couple of hundred miles to spare.


Sorry, I didn't think for one minute you did Steve, and sorry I gave that impression, just saying really that you don't need to aspire to the latest kit for it to be serviceable, just look after it, but that applies to everything though.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry, I didn't think for one minute you did Steve, and sorry I gave that impression, just saying really that you don't need to aspire to the latest kit for it to be serviceability, just look after it, but that applies to everything though.




If the latest kit was so amazing they wouldn't be constantly updating it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not much cop for a ride road the world then. @Supersuperleeds how you getting on with yours.
> Any way it seems better, I think it changes cleaner (but that could be placebo effect), need to check this further but it has seemed to cure a little chain rub I was getting on the front middle ring when in 8 on the rear, but I cant see how.



I've done just over 7,000 miles on the Sirrus and I have had one new chain and cassette on it, touch wood everything else is okay. I do batter my bikes though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

After @Nigelnaturist stated he was going for accumulated 1,000 miles for each day of the week, I checked where I was; I was 60 odd miles short of hitting 1,000 accumulated miles for Saturday rides, so knocked off 20 last Saturday and finished it today with this ride. http://www.strava.com/activities/100090334

Added bonus I also hit a speed camera at 30.2 mph, , don't think it flashed


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2013)

Must be a male thing all these facts and figures is it?  Afraid I only did 13 miles and I couldn't care less what difference it makes 

The forecast is heavy rain and strong winds so thought I'd better not go far plus, to be honest, I couldn't actually be bothered. Made up a bucket of hot water and car shampoo and gave the bike a good clean when I got back though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be a male thing all these facts and figures is it?  Afraid I only did 13 miles and I couldn't care less what difference it makes
> 
> The forecast is heavy rain and strong winds so thought I'd better not go far plus, to be honest, I couldn't actually be bothered. Made up a bucket of hot water and car shampoo and gave the bike a good clean when I got back though.



My bike is desperate for a clean, chain was making a horrible creaking noise all the way around despite it being cleaned twice this week already. Going to make some mince pies first and have a brew, bike can be this afternoons job.

Only 184.42 miles (sorry @Mo1959 I only work to two decimal places) to go to hit the 15,000


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2013)

Oooo, getting very dark now. Better shoot out with the pooch before the heavens open I think. @Supersuperleeds Enjoy your mince pie making, and eating


----------



## Stonechat (14 Dec 2013)

Not a thorough cleaner of chains or bikes
Saw it in garage jsut now when getting something and it needs cleaning. Will have to wait until after Christmas

However will go for a ride in the morning if todays preparations go ok


----------



## Stonechat (14 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Must be a male thing all these facts and figures is it?  Afraid I only did 13 miles and I couldn't care less what difference it makes
> 
> The forecast is heavy rain and strong winds so thought I'd better not go far plus, to be honest, I couldn't actually be bothered. Made up a bucket of hot water and car shampoo and gave the bike a good clean when I got back though.


When I was cycling in the 89s I never knew what mileage I did.
I went away on holiday with the bike and would look at map and if it was 30 miles or less would cycle there. There was a manual type meloemeter on the bike, but didn;t bother with it much. However I do like to know how far and fast Ive been now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2013)

Drive chain gets cleaned & oiled often, and after a wet ride and brakes, the rest as I can be bothered, but general no more than a few rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> When I was cycling in the 89s I never knew what mileage I did.
> I went away on holiday with the bike and would look at map and if it was 30 miles or less would cycle there. There was a manual type meloemeter on the bike, but didn;t bother with it much. However I do like to know how far and fast Ive been now


Ditto, when I was in my teens/20's I just rode.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

Bike all nice and clean now, ready to get filthy again on Monday


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Dec 2013)

Blinkin work getting in the way of my cycling! 
Busy all next week 

Still, made it out this afternoon but called it shorter than planned due the high wind, got fed up going sideways.

http://www.strava.com/activities/100130357


----------



## 50000tears (14 Dec 2013)

End of my easy week so just a 20 mile ride today. Nothing easy about that fierce wind on the way home though.


----------



## stevey (14 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blinkin work getting the way of my cycling!
> Busy all next week
> 
> Still, made it out this afternoon but called it shorter than planned due the high wind, got fed up going sideways.
> ...



You got out that what matters. Looking to get out tomorrow first time in ages...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Dec 2013)

Only four sessions this week, two short ones on the road and two in the garage. Roll on the spring


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Only four sessions this week, two short ones on the road and two in the garage. Roll on the spring


Ditto. Tomorrow morning might be reasonable but after that it looks like ten days of constant wind with showers/rain. I can do rain within reason but detest the wind.


----------



## RWright (14 Dec 2013)

Another grey, cool, rainy day here. I may not even walk today. Next weeks forecast is not looking too bad. Winter is getting old already and it isn't even here yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2013)

I had a spin out, didn't think the wind was that bad till I got home and had a look at the weather on Garmin 26mph, this is the strongest wind I have been out in since April (haven't got round to entering the data prior to that) but it must have been good as i set this p.b






Though on one local loop at the end a gust nearly had me at a stand still.

Kudos to all of you that got out in it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blinkin work getting the way of my cycling!
> Busy all next week
> 
> Still, made it out this afternoon but called it shorter than planned due the high wind, got fed up going sideways.
> ...



Good avg Brian I only manage 14.9mph.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Dec 2013)

Nigel, how do you track the windspeed for your journey? I've seen other uploads of yours where you have points on your ride with speed/direction taken from there.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Good avg Brian I only manage 14.9mph.


Cheers Nigel, it was only over nine miles though !
When the wind was head on it made me want to dig in and get down on the drops and go for it. I did have a good workout though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Nigel, how do you track the windspeed for your journey? I've seen other uploads of yours where you have points on your ride with speed/direction taken from there.


The easiest way is to upload a tcx file to garmin (never tried a gpx file) this will give you an overall summary of the weather for the ride (which is why i was surprised at the wind speed, it didn't feel that bad).
The other way is with sporttracks you will need to get the weather pluging, but this way you have costs sporttracks not sure but about £20 the plugins £5-10, you can use sporttracks without paying but only 2 plugins, most plugins can be used for about a month.
The software is a little clunky, but it does offer useful features, but in all honesty I dont think its worth the money, a nice feature is the ability to mass export to google earth, so you can see where you have been, a little like what stava does now, but this way you can save in google earth, and just export each ride.
Like this





I need to update it but there only a few new roads. You can colour code the rides and group however you want, I do months, as you can see I dont really go far from home (re. the mental health thing) but I do have the odd foray further a field


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel, it was only over nine miles though !
> When the wind was head on it made me want to dig in and get down on the drops and go for it. I did have a good workout though.


Yea but I had a really nice down hill section (mind you I did need to go slower on it due to the wind) and a blazing flat section with the wind behind me for about 4.4 miles @ 20.7mph

http://www.strava.com/activities/100163977/segments/2143876815


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The easiest way is to upload a tcx file to garmin (never tried a gpx file) this will give you an overall summary of the weather for the ride (which is why i was surprised at the wind speed, it didn't feel that bad).
> The other way is with sporttracks you will need to get the weather pluging, but this way you have costs sporttracks not sure but about £20 the plugins £5-10, you can use sporttracks without paying but only 2 plugins, most plugins can be used for about a month.
> The software is a little clunky, but it does offer useful features, but in all honesty I dont think its worth the money, a nice feature is the ability to mass export to google earth, so you can see where you have been, a little like what stava does now, but this way you can save in google earth, and just export each ride.
> Like this
> ...



Nigel - I am honestly not knocking you but what on earth do you do with all this data?

I mean there's lots of yellow on the map but....so what?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nigel - I am honestly not knocking you but what on earth do you do with all this data?
> 
> I mean there's lots of yellow on the map but....so what?


Would you rather me end up in hospital like the other week. 
The Yellow if I remember are this years rides, red last year and purple and pink last two months,
I was asked a question about weather and digressed about what sporttracks can do.
It also shows all the roads I have ridden, and sometimes if I go further a field roads to explore.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Dec 2013)

We all do different things with our data
I personally enjoy having to data to look at - and as I said it is a contrast from years ago when I just used to ride and never looked afterwards to see how far I'd gone

Now we are almost overwhelmed with diffferent websites and tools and it is suprising and interesting how @Nigelnaturist gets wind information.
It is interesting


----------



## Stonechat (15 Dec 2013)

GreigM said:


> Not been out for 2 weeks, 5 shifts at Amazon are way too much for my legs to even think about going on the bike, missing the bike a lot but my motivation and energy is zero at the moment. The weather would stop me getting out much anyway so that's some comfort


I remember the Panorama programme


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ditto. Tomorrow morning might be reasonable but after that it looks like ten days of constant wind with showers/rain. I can do rain within reason but detest the wind.



I hate the wind and also the sneaky ice on a frosty day. 

Had a fab night watching Sarah Millican in Nottingham and laughed so hard my ribs were aching. Was obviously a fab workout as I slept like a log. 

I've woken to a rather nice morning (mid afternoon to you early risers) so tempted to have another ride today. 

If I write a few more cards I could deliver those on the way round. 

Have a great Sunday everybody. 10 days til Christmas.


----------



## stevey (15 Dec 2013)

First ride in 14 days... obviously felt it in the legs overall pretty pleased though.

Bike got covered in mud so just finished cleaning/lube.
Back in time i think heavens have just opened....

http://www.strava.com/activities/100273415#


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Dec 2013)

Almost same route as yesterday, same Blardy wind with added rain for fun!


http://www.strava.com/activities/100278583

Don't think I'll get out till after Christmas now as will be very busy at work and the boys will need calming down next weekend.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Dec 2013)

Had a good run 32.4 miles at 14.1 mph and 510 feet of elevation ( as always I think Strava is mean)
http://www.strava.com/activities/100279352
Quite enjoyable, wather turning rather miserable
Could have done more but was diplomatic with Mrs Stonechat to be home about 11.30

p.s. was quite windy in places
Quiite hilly but the new Strava page makes it look like a couple of pimples instead of hills


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat I don't like the new Strava page, but you can select the old style.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> @Stonechat I don't like the new Strava page, but you can select the old style.


I don't think I like it either Brian, but I wonder how long they will allow us to use the old style. No doubt it will just get changed over at some point. I suppose we will eventually get used to it.


----------



## fivepence (15 Dec 2013)

Been a while since last outing , was in process of packing in the smokes - A Hilly-ish 100ker to celebrate Day 13 

http://www.strava.com/activities/100298084


----------



## Naemeth (15 Dec 2013)

Bike was behaving like it was ill yesterday on the commute home, I think it needs a good service. I'll probably walk the commute for the next few days before it's fixed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2013)

Been up North to see family today so no ride, nice to see so many others get out though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Had a good run 32.4 miles at 14.1 mph and 510 feet of elevation ( as always I think Strava is mean)
> http://www.strava.com/activities/100279352
> Quite enjoyable, wather turning rather miserable
> Could have done more but was diplomatic with Mrs Stonechat to be home about 11.30
> ...


Funny that i did 32.5 miles in two bits, had to go home for my bank card, so ended up doing the first 20 odd miles with my rear bag for no reason.
On the strava thing i like some aspects of it, though i think they have made it overly complex to get the info they are trying to show. The calories calculator is pants on todays ride 28 cals/mile I wish I was that fit.
6 P.B.'s to add to yesterdays 3 I think it was, strange how I dont seem that bothered anymore.
http://app.strava.com/activities/100332414


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 6 P.B.'s to add to yesterdays 3 I think it was, strange how I dont seem that bothered anymore.


Keep the faith Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Keep the faith Nigel.


I meant about p.b's , I seem to be more concerned about cycling well, which since the break in Nov I seem to be doing, its not faster on the whole, just more fluid, easier spinning, if that makes any sense, thats why I was surprised when I got back yesterday and saw the wind speeds, I would have never thought them that high (26mph).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Dec 2013)

Here's a scary stat my heart has beaten 4.6 million times since I have been cycling this year, I haven't full data as some days I went out without the H.R.M. thats going off the avg H.R. x time ridden


----------



## SWSteve (15 Dec 2013)

@Nigelnaturist thanks, I think I'm going to start using different things in the new year. 
Happy to use a cycle comp and my phone for GPS tracking now, A GPS will come around birthday I think. One bonus of new cycle comp is that it can be fitted to the stem, meaning when I pop on some tri-bars I will still be able to see the screen.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Dec 2013)

Today's ride seems a long time ago after 5 hours in a &e with dad

Don't mind the Strava changes, but like the new things happening on Veloviewer


----------



## Exile (16 Dec 2013)

Spent the weekend visiting friends with the O/H (a recurring theme lately). I had planned to get the train to Stoke, then cycle down to them in Stafford, then cycle back to Stoke and get the train back. This didn't happen, because Saturday morning I took one look at the weather predicting 20+mph winds from the south, with 30-40mph gusts, and decided that was not the sort of headwind I'd enjoy riding into, even if the tailwind on Sunday looked rather nice.

Ended up taking the train all of the way, which wasn't a bad thing in and of itself, especially with the cheap weekend 1st class seats meaning we at least got to sit down on the return journey, but I still wished the weather would've been better (don't we all? ). Nice to see everyone else getting out there still, keeps me in the mindset to get out whenever I can (and when there's no risk of being blown into the Trent and Mersey Canal or a HGV on the A34).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Today's ride seems a long time ago after 5 hours in a &e with dad
> 
> /quote]
> Sort of puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

Exile said:


> the A34.


I once went all the way from Manchester to Southampton on that road on a 100cc motorbike.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Today's ride seems a long time ago after 5 hours in a &e with dad
> 
> Don't mind the Strava changes, but like the new things happening on Veloviewer


As Nigel says, puts things in perspective. Family is far more important than cycling. My Dad and Step mum are both elderly with multiple health problems too and time spent with them is beginning to feel more and more precious.

Agree with you about Veloviewer. I am really not into figures and stats but I quite enjoy using it......must be the pretty graphics. 

Not going out today. Just dropped the car in for its MOT and walked back and there is a really chilly wind. Just a doggy walk and then spending far too long on the computer probably.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> As Nigel says, puts things in perspective. Family is far more important than cycling. My Dad and Step mum are both elderly with multiple health problems too and time spent with them is beginning to feel more and more precious.
> 
> Agree with you about Veloviewer. I am really not into figures and stats but I quite enjoy using it......*must be the pretty graphic*s.
> 
> Not going out today. Just dropped the car in for its MOT and walked back and there is a really chilly wind. Just a doggy walk and then spending far too long on the computer probably.


Must be a girly thing


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Dec 2013)

Rubbish day out there - raining steady.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Rubbish day out there - raining steady.


Sometimes I wish I was a hedgehog and could just wake up again in the spring!


----------



## Phaeton (16 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Just a doggy walk and then spending far too long on the computer probably.


Which car park do you go to?

Alan...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I wish I was a hedgehog and could just wake up again in the spring!



Not hibernating here yet, I had to slow down for one this morning as it crossed the road.


----------



## nuttall1991 (16 Dec 2013)

I got my bike the middle of last week to save money on the commute as public transport is simply extortionate now and it was taking me nearly two hours to get home. My route is 7.5 miles each way and takes me 45-50 minutes and I've only done it 3 times so far so really looking forward to when then time starts falling. I'm really pleased that monetary reasons made me start cycling but it's the enjoyment of cycling that is keeping me going and I'm definitely catching the bug!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

@nuttall1991 , a lot of people dont realise just how much quicker cycling can be compared with public transport, I can make Wakefield ( 9-10 miles from here) quicker than public transport, if you consider I have to walk to the train station, or half that for a direct bus, and if I am not on route another bus change well it becomes much quicker, down side is clothing, but as I only ever go to see the O.H. dad or daughter or to the photo group its never a problem, however I don't think its covered the costs the bike as cost me.

20 min walk to the train station, then 25 mins on the train , I can make the station in Wakefield in 45mins (unless a strong headwind)


----------



## nuttall1991 (16 Dec 2013)

My bike and clothing etc came to about £250 so it will pay for it's self in just under 4 months. after that the money is being put away for a more long term bike as I have bought cheap but really want to get into it with something a little lighter!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

nuttall1991 said:


> My bike and clothing etc came to about £250 so it will pay for it's self in just under 4 months. after that the money is being put away for a more long term bike as I have bought cheap but really want to get into it with something a little lighter!


My bike cost £300 in 2008, cheapish even then, but its done nearly 12,000 in the last 18 months or so, I have a M.T.B. rear mech, so I can put really low gearing on it if I wish, but where I ride normally its not needed, I upgraded the wheels £100 (because the front axle broke, and the rear spokes kept snapping), the shifters are Sora though I have upgraded it from 7 to 8sp for £17 of ebay. The rest has just been replacement parts as things wear out.


----------



## nuttall1991 (16 Dec 2013)

My first instinct was to replace parts one at a time too and then consulted my uncle (an experienced cyclist) who said it doesn't sound like it's worth it and to just save up for a decent full set up. I have my sights set on the triban 3 as I can't find a bad word to be said about it for the price it comes at....


----------



## nuttall1991 (16 Dec 2013)

Just noticed you have a Viking Torino, I've got the spectre


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

nuttall1991 said:


> My first instinct was to replace parts one at a time too and then consulted my uncle (an experienced cyclist) who said it doesn't sound like it's worth it and to just save up for a decent full set up. I have my sights set on the triban 3 as I can't find a bad word to be said about it for the price it comes at....


To many people write cheaper bikes off, I know I am not going to win any races as I dont compete, but I just did 31 miles @ 16mph. and thats with mudguards and a rack. If you can save a little more the 5A at £430 ish is a far better bike 9sp 2013 Sora triple (so with shifters you can use on the drops) with carbon forks the red Triban 3 can be difficult to find, I did read it is currently in stock, but who knows for how long.

http://app.strava.com/activities/100494973


----------



## nuttall1991 (16 Dec 2013)

Yeah saw the triban 3 on decathlon but they didn't have my size. That 5 A does look good, really appreciate the advice as I am completely new to this! But so far so good with my 13kg £150 bike!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

nuttall1991 said:


> Yeah saw the triban 3 on decathlon but they didn't have my size. That 5 A does look good, really appreciate the advice as I am completely new to this! But so far so good with my 13kg £150 bike!


Mine can weigh up to 18Kgs depends what I am carrying, though 14-15 is probably more the norm


----------



## SWSteve (16 Dec 2013)

@nuttall1991 Hi, that's a great reason to get on the bike. Hope the time starts to fall off, it soon will. 

What bike did you get?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

@ItsSteveLovell 


nuttall1991 said:


> Just noticed you have a Viking Torino, I've got the spectre


----------



## SWSteve (16 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @ItsSteveLovell




Ahhhh, lovely looking bike, it's red!


----------



## stevey (16 Dec 2013)

Just the normal after work ride, strange that yesterday struggled with heavy legs but tonight felt really strong and up for it.... 
http://www.strava.com/activities/100525199


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Just the normal after work ride, strange that yesterday struggled with heavy legs but tonight felt really strong and up for it....
> http://www.strava.com/activities/100525199


Its how it goes, previous nights diet plays a big part, I did a quickish 50Km this aft, but nipped out to make up some miles, and did 10K at 88% of my max H.R. and didn't set one p.b. but the ride even though it hurt felt good.

http://app.strava.com/activities/100511840/overview

Edit I know mixing metric and imperial again.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Dec 2013)

Sometimes I find that I am just suprised how well I am going, sometimes is me/fitness/legs/ winds whatever it's never the same.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Dec 2013)

Perhaps I will weigh my (very) sturdy steed one day!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Sometimes I find that I am just suprised how well I am going, sometimes is me/fitness/legs/ winds whatever it's never the same.


Thats why you can never compare the same route twice and what makes it interesting.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Dec 2013)

As funds for the bike I would like are not there I have also been considering Triban - the 3 and 5 are both triples which suits me. (Especially older model red Triban 3). Also looking at secondhand market.
Was interested that @Nigelnaturist has put on MTB rear mech. I struggle a little knowing the compatability of different parts, for example I see a certain bike and wonder if it would take a 11-32 cassette.
So for the time being will look for a road bike - never going to to have enough time to do up the 1980's Claud Butler with Reynolds 531 frame.
However seem to be doing ok on the hybrid for now


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2013)

Been raining most of the night and is currently only 2 degrees above. Road reports mention icy patches. Hmmm, what to do. It looks like the last day before over a week of strong winds so I better get out and do a few miles I think. Will have to take it easy if there is a chance of ice so probably won't build up much heat. Brrrrr.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> As funds for the bike I would like are not there I have also been considering Triban - the 3 and 5 are both triples which suits me. (Especially older model red Triban 3). Also looking at secondhand market.
> Was interested that @Nigelnaturist has put on MTB rear mech. I struggle a little knowing the compatability of different parts, for example I see a certain bike and wonder if it would take a 11-32 cassette.
> So for the time being will look for a road bike - never going to to have enough time to do up the 1980's Claud Butler with Reynolds 531 frame.
> However seem to be doing ok on the hybrid for now


8 & 9sp rear mech's are pretty much interchangeable as far as I am aware, there is 0.9mm difference in the cassette width between an 8 and 9sp so it is feasable that some 8sp wont work on 9sp, the cog width there is only 0.02mm difference so you could use 9sp cogs on an 8sp and vice-versa, but not a 9sp cassette with 8sp shifters or 9sp shifters with 8sp cassettes, in either case, if you split the cassette (take out the pins/screws holding the cassette together) you can make up your own ratios. This coupled with a M.T.B. rear mech allows you great freedom of choice. My current set up is 52/40/30 front and 13/15/17/19/21/23/25/28 giving me a range from 28" to 105" I could go 26/30 on the low end without it upsetting the ratios to much, to give a low gear of 26.3", I would need to be climbing some really steep long hills for that these days, but the option to swap them is good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Been raining most of the night and is currently only 2 degrees above. Road reports mention icy patches. Hmmm, what to do. It looks like the last day before over a week of strong winds so I better get out and do a few miles I think. Will have to take it easy if there is a chance of ice so probably won't build up much heat. Brrrrr.


Its beatiful here today chilly, but I have to wait for the Gas Engineer to see to the boiler.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Been raining most of the night and is currently only 2 degrees above. Road reports mention icy patches. Hmmm, what to do. It looks like the last day before over a week of strong winds so I better get out and do a few miles I think. Will have to take it easy if there is a chance of ice so probably won't build up much heat. Brrrrr.



4 degrees this morning when I got into work, so must have been colder earlier. No ice, no wind, no rain and a beautiful orange moon made it a great ride into work.


----------



## nuttall1991 (17 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @nuttall1991 Hi, that's a great reason to get on the bike. Hope the time starts to fall off, it soon will.
> 
> What bike did you get?


 
Thanks for the encouragement! Yeah I got a red one hahah


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 4 degrees this morning when I got into work, so must have been colder earlier. No ice, no wind, no rain and a beautiful orange moon made it a great ride into work.


It wasn't too bad most of my route until I came on a really icy stretch which is nearly always bad for some reason. I think it must be quite exposed to the elements. Just taking my time on it when I noticed blue lights and a car was off the road and a couple of fire engines working on it so I turned back. I suppose I could have squeezed through but it feels a bit ignorant when they are working on it.

Should have just gone back all the same way I came but no, I had to go another way and cycled past a sign saying "Hedge Cutting" Was in two minds about turning back there too but stupidly kept going. Afraid the thorn I pulled out of tyre would have punctured anything. Serves me right. I suppose it is good practice but it feels twice as difficult when it is cold and wet and your fingers are starting to go numb. Afraid I had to resort to a tyre lever just to get the last little bit on as my thumbs just weren't strong enough.

Rest of the week is looking pretty awful so probably not get much more miles in.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Dec 2013)

@Mo1959 I remember that from last winter, even though i set of later than you today, it was difficult getting going, due to lack of sleep and rearranging the kitchen cupboards for the gas engineer. I had intended to do 100km but it was never to be, never mind a steady ride non the less pretty easy going compared with recent rides.

http://www.strava.com/activities/100644845


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Dec 2013)

A pretty much uneventful 32 miles today although after 2 days of non stop rain the roads were caked in soggy leaves so caution was the order of the day down here. Its not looking too good for the rest of the week weather wise either.

http://www.strava.com/activities/100639312


----------



## Stonechat (17 Dec 2013)

Raining a lot here and with family and social commitments not sure when the next ride is


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (17 Dec 2013)

time to get the tights on and get out for my 10 miles I think


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (17 Dec 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/100689547

I'm home, think I need to find some shoes that don't have vents in the toes, just about feeling them again now!


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Dec 2013)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/100689547
> 
> I'm home, think I need to find some shoes that don't have vents in the toes, just about feeling them again now!


Or maybe some overshoes?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Or maybe some overshoes?


.........an overcoat required here I think. I have a feeling my cycling is nearly over for the year. Constant rain today followed by at least ten days of strong winds and more rain/sleet. I am not enjoying it enough to go out in that I'm afraid.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Dec 2013)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/100689547
> 
> I'm home, think I need to find some shoes that don't have vents in the toes, just about feeling them again now!


As @BrianEvesham says overshoes these for £9
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tenn-Cycle-Cycling-Overshoes-Neoprene/dp/B009NEMKT8


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Dec 2013)

The cold comes in through vents on the underside of the shoe near the toes, those overshoes look like they will work, but I am going to try taping the vent up tonight before buying anything


----------



## Stonechat (18 Dec 2013)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> The cold comes in through vents on the underside of the shoe near the toes, those overshoes look like they will work, but I am going to try taping the vent up tonight before buying anything


I have seen somewhere on the internet that some people cover there feet in aluminium foil before putting shoes on


----------



## Stonechat (18 Dec 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As @BrianEvesham says overshoes these for £9
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tenn-Cycle-Cycling-Overshoes-Neoprene/dp/B009NEMKT8


I got some Tenn ones very tight - can get a size or two sizes larger


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I have seen somewhere on the internet that some people cover there feet in aluminium foil before putting shoes on



Wonder if the Mrs would complain if I put it back in the kitchen for use afterwards?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2013)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Wonder if the Mrs would complain if I put it back in the kitchen for use afterwards?


Might give the turkey a whole new aroma!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (18 Dec 2013)

hmmm, cheesy turkey lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I got some Tenn ones very tight - can get a size or two sizes larger


True and watch for them being advertised as both M.T.B. and road, the ones I got, said Road on the tag, though they do fit in a fashion.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I have seen somewhere on the internet that some people cover there feet in aluminium foil before putting shoes on



Freezer bags as well will work


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Dec 2013)

This is part of the reason I took time off in Nov, the room on the left is the same as the one through the door on the right.





And from the other side.


----------



## Exile (18 Dec 2013)

I'm massively disappointed I took the word of the Met Office over what I could find out by sticking my head out the window and looking up. Was thinking about riding to one of the many town centres that make up Greater Manchester rather than Manchester city centre itself to avoid the abundance of Christmas shoppers there, but the Met Office told me that even if it was only light rain now, I'd have biblical downpours and horrible winds by the time I was heading home.

At the same time, by sticking my head outside I could tell them we didn't even have light rain. In fact, I was almost convinced the sun was obscured more by thick mist than doom clouds and we'd have a lovely morning, but I managed to talk myself out of riding ("If you didn't want to get blown under a truck last weekend, do you really want to risk it alongside the trams, hmm?") so made my way there by other means. Granted, my lovely morning never quite came to pass, but the wind and rain have only arrived in the last hour or two, so now I'm feeling rather gutted I missed out on the chance of a rather fun 10-15 mile jolly 



Nigelnaturist said:


> I once went all the way from Manchester to Southampton on that road on a 100cc motorbike.



That's a bit of a ride on a 100cc bike. It's a bit of a ride on anything, to be fair. Had a friend move up this neck of the woods from that part of the world about a year ago and he didn't enjoy the length of the drive up much, and that was in a comfy van.



nuttall1991 said:


> I got my bike the middle of last week to save money on the commute as public transport is simply extortionate now and it was taking me nearly two hours to get home. My route is 7.5 miles each way and takes me 45-50 minutes and I've only done it 3 times so far so really looking forward to when then time starts falling. I'm really pleased that monetary reasons made me start cycling but it's the enjoyment of cycling that is keeping me going and I'm definitely catching the bug!



Good to hear you're enjoying it! I got in to cycling this summer as "something to do", and am only now realising how much money it's actually saving me whenever I go somewhere I'd previously have used the bus or train. Having a rack and bags has also saved me loads on taxi's back from the shops, which means there's a few quid kicking about for a few bevvies or a bottle of wine every few trips. Or there would be if I didn't want this or that for the bike...

And as Nigel has said, don't write off cheap bikes too quickly. A friend of mine told me I'd not find a good bike for less than £400. I showed him the specs on my new bike and he couldn't work out how they offered so much for less than £300. If it's a solid frame, everything else can (and over time, will) be replaced or upgraded.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Dec 2013)

@excile well you lot are born with web feet, so shouldn't be a problem  I got out early for 25 miles then nipped to the supermarket, the wind was picking up quite considerable by then.

I drove for a living most of my life (till I lost my licence due to drink, which was quite right, this is not why I took up cycling though), so distance is/was never a problem, I used to live on Skye and an 8 drive back to Yorkshire I could and would do without a break (8hrs), I wont go into how into tired you can get driving for a living, but it can be dangerous, which why as cyclists we need to be observant, and I suppose it has given me an insight to how other road users drive/ride always use space to keep yourself safe be seen and if in doubt hold back. 
Cost of bikes, I just had to spend xmas money on a new rear mech. A lot of people think that riding a bike especially a road is about speed but it reality it isn't, like riding any bike it's about getting a little fitter, if you then take it beyond that that is up to you as to much you are willing to spend, I can just about afford the bike I have, which was bought for me by a cousin to ride to London in 2008 for the WNBR, the ride there and back is a story in itself, as I only got the bike the day I set off, and knew nothing about modern bikes.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Dec 2013)

Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today


----------



## stevey (18 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today



@Stonechat Sorry for your loss, thoughts are with you and family.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today


Oh no. So sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today


 Very sorry to hear that @Stonechat, my thoughts are with you & your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today



Just to echo the others, thoughts are with you.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2013)

Cancelled my day in the mountains as weather forecast was so bad - but woke up to an ok day. Bit windy and raining steady but not the Big Storm predicted - seriously, that is one strange occupation (weather forecasting) - I guess they don't have to rely on performance bonuses!

@Nigelnaturist - house renovation looks good!


----------



## Naemeth (19 Dec 2013)

Bike is going off for a service tomorrow, should be all better once it's out


----------



## SWSteve (19 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Dec 2013)

As everyone has said, @Stonechat sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (19 Dec 2013)

My weekly brew ride tonight, was going good, and was on target for my <30minute return journey, however left later this evening and it appears to have gotten much colder.

Outward journey was averaged at 13.4mph over 7 miles
http://www.strava.com/activities/100997915

I was aiming for a sub 30 minute return journey home, however got caught out on a cold wet road at home, and the front end slipped away at around 15mph, doesn't look like too much damage, and only aesthetic damage to my body, but crashing in tights is definitely going to be sore tomorrow.
http://www.strava.com/activities/100997913

I DID manage to do it under 30 mins (ride time) at an average of 14.4mph, may call me a bit sadistic, but light hearted, I find it amusing in the analysis that at 6.8miles distance, you see the speed go from 15 to 0 almost instantly! lol

Additionally, any advice is greatly appreciated here, 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/crash-damage.145877/#post-2830301


----------



## Exile (19 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today



Condolences from me and my other half, our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## 50000tears (19 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat so sorry to hear of your loss. Never a good time for such tragedy but at this time of year it must be especially painful. Take care.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Will not be on the forum for a few days as Dad sadly passed away today



Sorry for your loss. There's never a good time, but Christmas does feel a particularly harsh time. Sending thoughts and virtual hugs your way x 

<~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2013)

Forced myself out the door to do a short run on the MTB. Loads of standing water on the roads, most of it very muddy. I had fitted a new chain yesterday so wanted to at least try it out anyway. Seems much smoother and changing better apart from a couple of the higher gears so the cassette probably needs changed too. Will have to wait just now though. It is easy enough to avoid the gears that aren't so good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Forced myself out the door to do a short run on the MTB. Loads of standing water on the roads, most of it very muddy. I had fitted a new chain yesterday so wanted to at least try it out anyway. Seems much smoother and changing better apart from a couple of the higher gears so the cassette probably needs changed too. Will have to wait just now though. It is easy enough to avoid the gears that aren't so good.



No ice? We had loads this morning, so was out on the machine gun tyres.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No ice? We had loads this morning, so was out on the machine gun tyres.


Nope just very wet roads and a chilly breeze with rain blowing through it. Snow has come further down the hills today though. Lots more strong winds forecast


----------



## Naemeth (20 Dec 2013)

Having been serviced, the bike is riding like an absolute dream. Going to book in a maintenance course for the new year which should help me keep it like this for longer


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Dec 2013)

Tip of the day...
when cycling into town to buy a suit, take your pants! ...Lead to a somewhat embarrassing but funny conversation as I dashed out the changing room in need of buying some undies!


----------



## SWSteve (20 Dec 2013)




----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


>



Nice car! 



Bike looks terrific too!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2013)

Gloooooomy out there this morning. I think it's actually getting darker and the rain has just started battering off the windows. Oh well, just a couple of soggy doggy walks today. This weather depresses me so much that I can't be bothered doing much anyway. Hope it's better elsewhere and some of you get out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2013)

Weather not to bad today in Leicester, very windy, but warm enough for shorts this morning for a quick ride to Aldi to get some mincemeat.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Weather not to bad today in Leicester, very windy, but warm enough for shorts this morning for a quick ride to Aldi to get some mincemeat.


Yuk, don't like mincemeat. Just round at the Co-op for some shopping and they had mincemeat pies with brandy sitting at the counter reduced to £1 but still not tempted! I did buy a large bar of Galaxy and a packet of choc chip cookies though and have lost count at how many cookies I have eaten  This weather better pick up soon or all my hard earned weight loss is going to be back on.


----------



## stevey (21 Dec 2013)

Managed to get out windy as per the norm @ the moment but no rain. Glad i put on the mudguards though some lanes sodden with mud and crap.

And i might add the putting on of mudguards was to protect my new varium jacket....

Don't mind the old bike getting a bit dirty now...
http://www.strava.com/activities/101202790


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Dec 2013)

Over 70 hours this week at work  
Just resting today but Bikes ready for a run tomorrow, cleaned, oiled chain and tyres pumped up.


----------



## RWright (22 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat I just read of your loss. My condolences.

I have been very slack lately with the riding, getting some walks in but still gaining a few pounds from all the holiday food and sweets. At least I have been able to get a few things done around the house and to the lawn, so it isn't a total loss. I hope to get back into a riding routine next week during the holidays, even if the weather does cool off again.

@ItsSteveLovell nice looking bike


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Dec 2013)

Naemeth said:


> Having been serviced, the bike is riding like an absolute dream. Going to book in a maintenance course for the new year which should help me keep it like this for longer



I bought a book in the hope I can do the same


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Dec 2013)

I didn't get out yesterday due to having mega long lists of jobs to do, around going to work. I was hoping to get out today, but I'm laid in bed listening to the rain and wind beating on the windows. 

Coffee it is then! Then more jobs to get the house more visitor-friendly! 

If I don't get on here again for a few days, have a Wonderful Christmas one and all. And here's to a fabulous 2014 for all my virtual friends  x


----------



## Stonechat (22 Dec 2013)

Thanks for al the comments here, I have a ride today - if it's not too windy- still much to do for the forseeable future.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Thanks for al the comments here, I have a ride today - if it's not too windy- still much to do for the forseeable future.


Glad to see you will still manage a ride. It will give you a chance to clear your head a bit if nothing else. Take care.

It is a bit miserable here. Barely light and it has been raining overnight and is very chilly but I think I might just take the mountain bike for a short run.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2013)

Absolutely hammering down here, typical 

Maybe this afternoon?


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Absolutely hammering down here, typical
> 
> Maybe this afternoon?


It's certainly getting tough getting out just now Brian. Hope you make it later.

Huge puddles on the roads around here and sleety rain blowing in the wind. Not the most pleasant of rides. Chance of snow later but the forecast is a bit vague at what level it will fall. Hope I don't get stranded when I visit Dad later


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2013)

I did make it out but my PC won't recognise my Garmin for some reason, have there been any changes to the Strava homepage that I need to know about please?


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I did make it out but my PC won't recognise my Garmin for some reason, have there been any changes to the Strava homepage that I need to know about please?


 Is it anything to do with this?


----------



## stevey (22 Dec 2013)

Very gentle ride out with the o/h

http://www.strava.com/activities/101381974/overview


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Is it anything to do with this?


Thanks, I'm working on it !


----------



## Stonechat (22 Dec 2013)

Got nice run in today. Including the little bit where I forgot to start mavigation on the gps, total was 35.2 miles
This is second longest run since my return to cycling and a way of forgetting about the pain of the last week

Here is the main part
http://www.strava.com/activities/101383939
34.9 miles at 13.7 mph

There were 2 things which slowed me down, going through Slough on the way back (lots of traffic lights etc), and going into some gusty winds near the end.
Wento Burnham Beeches which is very attractive as are the villages and countryside in that area. Not been my usual cycling area before


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Is it anything to do with this?


Thanks for this link and the links contained therein.
I fought the PC and I WON!
Anyway....
The rain was hammering down as I said earlier but I had to go out this morning as it's my only window for awhile so I applied rule 5 and got kitted up and wheeled the bike out and lo and behold in the space of a few minutes the rain stopped and the clouds blew over (yes it's windy as well!) and the sun came out, I couldn't believe it. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/101390211

It was windy still but the sun stayed out for the whole ride. Yes I got soaked as the roads were awash and I still have no mudguards.
No chance till Friday at the earliest now.


----------



## morrisman (22 Dec 2013)

Went to Tesco's this morning, 14 mile round trip, to buy wrapping paper and sticky tape. Really glad I went on the bike the roads and, especially, Tesco's car park were rammed I did it all in 1:15 including the shopping


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> I got some Tenn ones very tight - can get a size or two sizes larger


I struggled with the sizing on these tenn overshoes. I'm a size 11 but Size 10/11 was impossibly tight, a real struggle to get on but never really fitted together on the Velcro. So I ordered 11/12 thinking it would be ok. Wrong! These were so big they would have fitted over my Wellies. 
I'm now looking at the toe cover slip on things as an alternative.
Here are some pics for comparison;


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2013)

morrisman said:


> Went to Tesco's this morning, 14 mile round trip, to buy wrapping paper and sticky tape. Really glad I went on the bike the roads and, especially, Tesco's car park were rammed I did it all in 1:15 including the shopping



Similar to me yesterday, I went to Aldi, 8 mile round trip, even though there was another only 1.5 miles away.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I struggled with the sizing on these tenn overshoes. I'm a size 11 but Size 10/11 was impossibly tight, a real struggle to get on but never really fitted together on the Velcro. So I ordered 11/12 thinking it would be ok. Wrong! These were so big they would have fitted over my Wellies.
> I'm now looking at the toe cover slip on things as an alternative.
> Here are some pics for comparison;



One of them must be sized wrongly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2013)

Now't happening here. Weather has been bombed out last few days (wain, rain, hail, sleet) and still blowing a hoolie out there as I type.

I just can't get motivated to get out in this pants weather - I love my cycling when I do get out but it's not_ that_ important to me.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Dec 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/101217597

This is what I did yesterday, the first time out on the new bike. Speed may have been higher if I didn't decide to go out and cycle up that hill after 5 minutes...and it was the first time on any bike in about 8 weeks. Should come back with time, and once these pounds I've put on come back off


----------



## puffinbilly (22 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat My condolences for your sad loss. I'm in a similar situation with elderly parents - one with major care needs, so feel for you.

One of the things about this forum is that you begin to feel you know people - a very friendly relaxed forum.

Have done very little in December probably 120 miles so far - dropping from 400 a month need to find the time to ride again.

One question - how do you get the cyclinglog in your sig? I'll be the first to commit for 2014 and target 5000 miles - ok @Supersuperleeds I know that's only a weekend outing for you but I have to start somewhere


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2013)

@puffinbilly if you look just below Site Support you will see a "how do I ......." Thread which gives step by step instructions for making the cycle log ticker.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> @Stonechat My condolences for your sad loss. I'm in a similar situation with elderly parents - one with major care needs, so feel for you.
> 
> One of the things about this forum is that you begin to feel you know people - a very friendly relaxed forum.
> 
> ...



5,000 miles is far better than 99.99% of the population and is a very good target to go for.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2013)

Well, I missed a two hour window when I could have got out. Was fair, mildish and reasonably calm. However, dog is always desperate to get out on a Monday morning after being cooped up over at Dad's yesterday and fed so many tit bits! So, just back with her and the forecast was spot on. Wind starting to pick up, getting darker and rain/sleet just starting  Oh well, not sure how keen I was to actually get out anyway.


----------



## stevey (23 Dec 2013)

Torrential rain here  so an enforced turbo day today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2013)

Just a walk around the village today - river is getting very high.

Full waterproofs on as it is torrential again - not very nice walk really but it burn't off about 10 calories which = 1 crafty look at the lemon meringue teasing me in the fridge.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a walk around the village today - river is getting very high.
> 
> Full waterproofs on as it is torrential again - not very nice walk really but it burn't off about 10 calories which = 1 crafty look at the lemon meringue teasing me in the fridge.


Ha, ha.....go on, just a little bit  I have been terrible lately too and it's chucking it down here so it is going to be just a short dog walk soon and that will be it for the day I think.


----------



## stevey (23 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> but it burn't off about 10 calories which = 1 crafty look at the lemon meringue teasing me in the fridge.



Step away from the fridge..........


----------



## stevey (23 Dec 2013)

On a similar note the o/h has told family/friends no chocolates for the festive period at all, which is a very slippery slope for both of us .

And there is no way on god's green earth i am letting me or the o/h put weight back on after such good work done by both of us, it may sound a bit rough to some people but if its not in the house we wont eat it.

Don't get me wrong we will have a mince pie, pigs in blankets etc.etc just not a whole plate full as previous years.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Dec 2013)

It's been a week since I got out due to work commitments and "Operation Tidy The House for Christmas Visitors". I won't get a ride today either as there are things still to be crossed off the To Do list, so if anybody wants to volunteer to do a few miles for me I'd be delighted. I'll try to return the favour in the next week!


#missingthebike


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It's been a week since I got out due to work commitments and "Operation Tidy The House for Christmas Visitors". I won't get a ride today either as there are things still to be crossed off the To Do list, so if anybody wants to volunteer to do a few miles for me I'd be delighted. I'll try to return the favour in the next week!
> 
> 
> #missingthebike


Afraid I won't manage any for you I don't think. Looked at my barometer this morning and it is so far back it is nearly off the scale! Currently dry but 20mph plus winds with the chance of snow even at lower levels later. So just having my brekkie then heading out with the dog while I have the chance. At the moment Boxing Day looks about the only day it is going to ease off.

Hope you have a great time over the festive period and hope 2014 brings you lots of enjoyable cycling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2013)

Sadly I was the first customer in Morrisons at 7am this morning! Felt oddly pleased with myself.

Set off at 6.45am and it was hail/sleet and very windy. Still very windy but not raining although sky looks ominous.

Tons of grit on the road so I'm not going out and getting lovely bike all salted up plus it's too windy anyway.

December - not a great month to cycle in.

All you Newbies - you have a wonderful Christmas and don't eat too much!

Spokey

XXXX


----------



## stevey (24 Dec 2013)

As @Mo1959 mentioned prob not gonna get out today it's looking like boxing day for the next outing, 

So to all my virtual cycling friends whom i have met on this great forum since march have a great xmas and a joyous new year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas to all .
Hope Santa brings you all the things you hoped for.

For those mad enough to go out in this wind, stay safe.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Dec 2013)

No progress here today as its carnage after yesterdays storms & I have pressie deliveries to do. (I'm still looking for a window of opportunity tomorrow though!)

My 6 months on here have been an absolute pleasure with all you lovely people so a big thank you for all your support & encouragement & a Very Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2013)

To be honest the weather this morning in Evesham is good, blue sky, fluffy white clouds and a stiff breeze I would be happy to go out for a ride. However I think I would get strung up if I even mentioned the possibility as there are two small boys who are so excited they may well burst in to flames at any given minute.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> To be honest the weather this morning in Evesham is good, blue sky, fluffy white clouds and a stiff breeze I would be happy to go out for a ride. However I think I would get strung up if I even mentioned the possibility as there are two small boys who are so excited they may well burst in to flames at any given minute.



Glad to see that you have your priorities right!


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Glad to see that you have your priorities right!


Oh I have. Just got the power back on after 2 hours, great day for a power cut, still glad it is back on though.


----------



## Exile (24 Dec 2013)

Got out for a leisurely 7 mile ride earlier. Would've gone for longer but the headwind was murderous at times (local weather station shows winds of between 15 and 30mph, gusting 40-50mph at times whilst I was out) and I do tend to present a fairly large front to the wind. I did manage to get out of the wind for a while on a fantastic run down a hill and, as a pre-Christmas bonus, managed to tick off one of my childish cycling goals. I got one of those LED boards which tell you speed to show 32mph and tell me to slow down . Next up, get an actual speed camera to flash me (just need to find one of those near the end of a similar 5-10% gradient descent...).

Other than that, nothing much to report. Oh, except the pure misery which seems to have settled over almost everyone I passed. Only two responded to my cheery greetings, and one of those was a young child (who, as a demographic, are almost guaranteed to wave at the man on a bike, at least around these parts).


----------



## RWright (25 Dec 2013)

The weather here wasn't bad today and I got in a couple of breezy rides. Having been lazy the past month or so put some weight back on me and I could feel it today. I went on a couple of roads I haven't ridden on with the bike before and they were very nice, even though I was on my drop bar road bike and about a one or two mile section was gravel. Parts of the gravel section were as smooth as the paved ones, just had to be a little more careful. The new roads I did loop around and I was lucky I chose the direction around it that I did. There would have been quite a bit more steep climbing going the other way. With the breeze and me not being in great shape I was glad for any advantage I could get. 

I have to work on my motivation a little. I noticed stevey mentioned not gaining back the hard fought lost weight. I did just that, I gained back about 12 pounds. Time to turn that train around. Thankfully, the days are now getting longer . 

I hope everyone has a merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> The weather here wasn't bad today and I got in a couple of breezy rides. Having been lazy the past month or so put some weight back on me and I could feel it today. I went on a couple of roads I haven't ridden on with the bike before and they were very nice, even though I was on my drop bar road bike and about a one or two mile section was gravel. Parts of the gravel section were as smooth as the paved ones, just had to be a little more careful. The new roads I did loop around and I was lucky I chose the direction around it that I did. There would have been quite a bit more steep climbing going the other way. With the breeze and me not being in great shape I was glad for any advantage I could get.
> 
> I have to work on my motivation a little. I noticed stevey mentioned not gaining back the hard fought lost weight. I did just that, I gained back about 12 pounds. Time to turn that train around. Thankfully, the days are now getting longer .
> 
> I hope everyone has a merry Christmas and Happy New Year.



The weight will come of again rocky once you get back to serious riding,

I don't know if your like me as in I only have to look at a mince pie and it feels like I put on weight.

I accept we all put on some winter weight though.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Dec 2013)

A peaceful Christmas to all


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2013)

RWright said:


> The weather here wasn't bad today and I got in a couple of breezy rides. Having been lazy the past month or so put some weight back on me and I could feel it today. I went on a couple of roads I haven't ridden on with the bike before and they were very nice, even though I was on my drop bar road bike and about a one or two mile section was gravel. Parts of the gravel section were as smooth as the paved ones, just had to be a little more careful. The new roads I did loop around and I was lucky I chose the direction around it that I did. There would have been quite a bit more steep climbing going the other way. With the breeze and me not being in great shape I was glad for any advantage I could get.
> 
> I have to work on my motivation a little. I noticed stevey mentioned not gaining back the hard fought lost weight. I did just that, I gained back about 12 pounds. Time to turn that train around. Thankfully, the days are now getting longer .
> 
> I hope everyone has a merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


You sound like a carbon copy of me Rocky. Struggling to get out much at the moment. Combination of lack of motivation and the weather and I've also been eating far too much. My Christmas day proper will be tomorrow when I go over to my Dad's and my brother, sister in law and kids will all be there so more lovely food to consume but really must get back into a healthier routine once it's all over.

Hope everyone is having a lovely time and Santa is good to you all. Oh, and if anyone is lucky enough to get a new bike from Santa I am looking forward to some photos later!


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

I had a dream last night that the o/h had secretly bought me a cannondale caad 10..... alas not so.

But what i did get i am very happy with 

Altura pro gel bib shorts, Altura windproof/waterproof fleece lined jacket (Love that one) and fleece lined winter gloves and various other things....


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Dec 2013)

Good choice @stevey, I love my Altura kit.

I made it out just as the heavens opened (my god those hail stones sting!!) so just a quick 10 miles & came back absolutely soaked  but I reckon I've earned a calorie free Christmas pud at least!

Enjoy your day all & make sure you eat & drink far too much!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/101816564


----------



## Reece (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Xmas all!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Dec 2013)

Louis Garneau Winter Gloves in my Xmas Stocking this morning - very nice!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (25 Dec 2013)

Lovely hubby bought me a Bike Mainenence stand so I don't have to prop my bike on a broom handle threaded through the wheels bin handles 

I got him a cycling fitness mag and a saddle bag (and a block of marzipan)!

Guess we are a pair of cyclists then 

Merry Christmas everybody, enjoy the festivities
X


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Bike Mainenence stand
> X



Next on the list.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Dec 2013)

Sorry i am a little late with this.




xmas2013 by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## L14M (25 Dec 2013)

It all starts today for me, got a new bike. A replacement for my mtb and i can finally start training  My target for 2014 is 1000miles 
Oh its a Carrera Zelos 2013 - good enough for me atm


----------



## L14M (25 Dec 2013)

I'm thinking of going for a 10 miler tomorrow to get used to riding a road bike, planning a few hill may go further. I'm feeling well excited, to ride my mtb at 20mph was bloody hard work, this feels effortless!
Liam


----------



## Stonechat (25 Dec 2013)

Mrs Stonechat bought me _The Bluffer's Guide to Cycling!_
Not sure what that says about me!!!


----------



## stevey (25 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Mrs Stonechat bought me _The Bluffer's Guide to Cycling!_
> Not sure what that says about me!!!



Just had a quick Google sounds like it could be an entertaining read


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Dec 2013)

Oh dear, feeling a bit bloaty  Bit to much Turkey et al. Soon sort that out.
Kept off the alcohol successfully this year though. 

Cycling related presents totalled 3 pairs of merino socks. 

Maybe Santa will bring the full carbon next year


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Dec 2013)

Well after yesterday's wall to wall rain this morning was much brighter and only a light breeze.....shame about the puddles but can't have everything! Only 23 miles and they felt like a bit of a slog but glad I got out. Thought I was going to get turned back as the police had a section of road cordoned off but I spoke nicely to him and said it would be a long way to go back and he took pity. There has been a youngish man missing in that area since just before Christmas and I am hoping they haven't found him dead. Couldn't see any other reason for the road being closed there.

I am off for my Christmas dinner this afternoon but really must get back to healthy eating after that. I can really feel the extra pounds I am carrying, especially up the hills.

Hope some of you also manage out to burn off the extra calories.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2013)

Cold and wet in Leicester this morning, but not windy, so extended the ride as tomorrows forecast looks awful. First metric century for a while and pretty sure the first one on the commuter bike.

Bike is filthy and it can stay like that for now as it gets dirty quicker than I can clean it, mickled the chain though. Time for a cup of tea and breakfast.

http://www.strava.com/activities/101946930


----------



## Reece (26 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cold and wet in Leicester this morning, but not windy, so extended the ride as tomorrows forecast looks awful.



Forecast would be looking bad tomorrow as it's when I was planning to get out. I'm off till the 2nd now so hoping to get out as much as possible.

Been looking after the kids yesterday and today as the girlfriend started her new job yesterday at the hospital and working 13 hour shifts both days


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> Forecast would be looking bad tomorrow as it's when I was planning to get out. I'm off till the 2nd now so hoping to get out as much as possible.
> 
> Been looking after the kids yesterday and today as the girlfriend started her new job yesterday at the hospital and working 13 hour shifts both days



Forecast to be windy again from tonight (27 mph per BBC), though they are now predicting sunshine tomorrow instead of the rain they were saying a couple of days ago


----------



## stevey (26 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Kept of the alcohol successfully this year though.



Well done @BrianEvesham 

I am quite impressed as a treat i had 1 glass of reduced alcohol wine.... even more so that i made it last 7.5 hrs....


----------



## stevey (26 Dec 2013)

Glad i didn't stuff myself yesterday though done a gentle 18 miles with the o/h felt really good, will try and get out again later as well.

http://www.strava.com/activities/101965601


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Dec 2013)

I had intended to get out today but slipping on a patch of black ice whilst walking the dog frightened me enough to decide to leave it til later. Felt hungry so decided early lunch was in order so ate that, then felt the effect of my 4am wake up so had a nap and I've just woken up. It's been over a week now since I rode, but I'm trying to think of it as extended recovery and hope to get out tomorrow instead when everybody has gone home. 

Happy Boxing Day everybody 
X


----------



## L14M (26 Dec 2013)

Went to halfords today and brought a few things, a saddle bag (self explanatory), bottle holder and some new mtb style pedals. I would buy some clipless pedals but due to my age my feet are still growing and i outgrow shoes after 6 months so it's not worth buying cycling shoes!

Here is a pic of my bike now though 



I'm planning on going out tomorrow if the weather isn't bad, got sidetracked today


----------



## 50000tears (26 Dec 2013)

Finally got out on Christmas day on very wet roads for a hilly 12 miles. Had to be super careful on the way down as if you get the hairpin corners wrong there is nothing to stop you but brick walls!

Out again today for a solid 30 miles. Was only the few stops for traffic lights that kept me off of a 17mh average so was pretty chuffed. Just need to shed these Christmas pounds I have put on now!


----------



## Stonechat (26 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Well done @BrianEvesham
> 
> I am quite impressed as a treat i had 1 glass of reduced alcohol wine.... even more so that i made it last 7.5 hrs....


Christmas Eve we had some noce drinks before and after the meal, but yesterday and today was quite sensible. Hoping for a Sunday ride again if weather forecast stays same


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2013)

*VERY WINDY & VERY WET!*


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

The o/h is after a road bike the front runner at the moment is the triban 3 red (Limited budget).
She is 5' 7" so i am assuming a 54 " should be ok, I know these are held in high regard in the budget bracket for bike's.

Are there any women out there who ride the triban? if so how is it for sizing?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *VERY WINDY & VERY WET!*


Yuk. My Dad cheered me up....not.......by telling me that he had heard a long range forecast saying another month of wet and windy weather! I probably could have done a short ride this morning but just can't muster the enthusiasm at the moment. 

I am sitting here totally undecided about going to a funeral service at 12. I only really knew the lady through meeting her with the dog but liked her a lot. Early 60,s and well known so there will be a huge attendance anyway and I wouldn't know anyone else probably.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> The o/h is after a road bike the front runner at the moment is the triban 3 red (Limited budget).
> She is 5' 7" so i am assuming a 54 " should be ok, I know these are held in high regard in the budget bracket for bike's.
> 
> Are there any women out there who ride the triban? if so how is it for sizing?


I think @SatNavSaysStraightOn rides a Triban. I am sure she will let you know. I would have thought myself a 52 would maybe be better?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I think @SatNavSaysStraightOn rides a Triban. I am sure she will let you know. I would have thought myself a 52 would maybe be better?





stevey said:


> The o/h is after a road bike the front runner at the moment is the triban 3 red (Limited budget).
> She is 5' 7" so i am assuming a 54 " should be ok, I know these are held in high regard in the budget bracket for bike's.
> 
> Are there any women out there who ride the triban? if so how is it for sizing?



I went with the 54cm. I'm 5'6". I have had to shorten the stem and get narrower bars (narrower bars for my narrower shoulders - it comes with 44cm width bars by default - way too wide for most women IMO. There is a 51cm bike model, but I didn't want the 650b size wheels it has on it. The normal road bike wheels start with the 54cm model. The switch to a very short stem which has been fine for me.


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I went with the 54cm. I'm 5'6". I have had to shorten the stem and get narrower bars (narrower bars for my narrower shoulders - it comes with 44cm width bars by default - way too wide for most women IMO. There is a 51cm bike model, but I didn't want the 650b size wheels it has on it. The normal road bike wheels start with the 54cm model. The switch to a very short stem which has been fine for me.



Thank you @SatNavSaysStraightOn much appricated


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *VERY WINDY & VERY WET!*


Yep, same here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Dec 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *VERY WINDY!*



Fixed that for you in north Cheshire. Dry but windy. Only aiming on an afternoon +40 miler today...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Dec 2013)

Very windy here, but lovely and sunny. Great to look out at but bloomin' freezing walking the dog this morning. No way I'm risking a ride today, but might have a bit of a maintenance session in the garage as need to lube my chain 

Enjoy riding anybody who goes out and stay safe!


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

Just been to the shops the wind blew us backwards so day off bike today I.M.O do dangerous.

Always another day


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2013)

Very windy in Leicester, so I only did 40 miles . At some points I was just crawling along but despite it being very hard work I enjoyed the ride. When I do a tough ride like this, I realise how far I have come, this time last year a) I wouldn't have gone out, b) if I had gone out I would have quit after a few miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/102145265


----------



## morrisman (27 Dec 2013)

Just back from 17 miles in the wind, WIND, wind & rain, just wind, more bloody wind, how come on a circular trip it is still a bloody headwind???
Still a few mince pies worked off only about a thousand more to go


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

Well that's the triban 3 red ordered for the o/h reserved at the local store prob get to pick it up tomorrow,Hope she likes it.

Thanks to @SatNavSaysStraightOn for the advice


----------



## L14M (27 Dec 2013)

Just back from 7.5 miles in the wind, first proper ride on the new bike, all up or down hill. Was difficult work going up a 3% hill with a strong headwind!
Started raining at one point so i hid under a tree till it passed 2 mins later!
I need a windproof jersey though, I went out did 2 miles in a thermal base layer and a running T shirt, swapped to a running long sleeved shirt after 2 miles. The wind really is not nice though!

Liam


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Well that's the triban 3 red ordered for the o/h reserved at the local store prob get to pick it up tomorrow,Hope she likes it.
> 
> Thanks to @SatNavSaysStraightOn for the advice


Always exciting to hear of new bikes  Hope she loves it and you get some nice weather to get out. We'll need some pics before it gets all wet and muddy of course!


----------



## stevey (27 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> We'll need some pics before it gets all wet and muddy of course!



Of course goes without saying.... lol

Just hope it makes the ride's a little more easier for her than the hybrid (It's got to hasn't it)


----------



## Reece (27 Dec 2013)

@Supersuperleeds nice one on getting out today. Braver man than I was lol.

Just got myself a nice bargain. Girlfriend wanted to nip aldi so went in and seen cycling socks reduced from £4 - £1.50 so grabbed 3 pairs.

They also had the mtb and road shoes for £8 and also base layers, jerseys and tights all reduced although didn't see any price on those.


----------



## Mr Carr (27 Dec 2013)

Still struggle to get above 12.5 mph on runs over 20 miles. (admittedly always involving some hills)

Need to work harder


----------



## 50000tears (27 Dec 2013)

Mr Carr said:


> Still struggle to get above 12.5 mph on runs over 20 miles. (admittedly always involving some hills)
> 
> Need to work harder



No need to push it too hard. Greater fitness and speed will come naturally with time.


----------



## Exile (27 Dec 2013)

Wind today was horrendous, not something I'd want to be cycling in, so much respect to those who actually made it out. Tomorrow looks much better, weather-wise, and the OH is planning on taking his motorbike out so I'll have plenty of time to get the bicycles cleaned and fit the shiny new clipless pedals and saddlebag I got for Christmas and maybe take the bike to the local park to get used to being clipped in.

Have a few other minor jobs on the bikes which need doing too. I see tomorrow being a day spent getting my hands dirty, which is fine by me.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Dec 2013)

Planning (again!) a ride today but it was super frosty out with the dog. My history in frost/black ice makes me very nervous. Debating whether to go out now and stick to main roads or leave it til a bit later. Spent most of yesterday preparing my accounts for my Tax Return so I'd love to get out today, just can't decide 
In the meantime, toast and coffee x


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

Yeah, winds died right down here. I think i'll go out jut before lunch


----------



## Twotter (28 Dec 2013)

It's been over a month since I've been able to get out on my bike but this morning I got out for a short ride, just 5.5 miles though. Even though I'm full of a cold and probably slowed myself down just by the sheer amount of coughing and sneezing I was doing it was fun! My new winter kit (gloves, skullcap, Helly Hansen base layer and Altura Airstream jacket) was spot on for the chilly temps and I've started to break in my Brooks Team Pro saddle.

Roll on Spring


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2013)

Another 52 miles knocked off the Rapha 500 challenge, only 66 miles to go! Still windy and a fair bit of frost out in the countryside, loads of cyclists out today and everyone of them said hello.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2013)

Mr Carr said:


> Still struggle to get above 12.5 mph on runs over 20 miles. (admittedly always involving some hills)
> 
> Need to work harder



Don't worry about your speed, just get out and enjoy the riding, distances and speed will then follow.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2013)

So, in between helping my youngest colour in lightning McQueen and the other one win ww2 on the playstation I found (rather forced) a window of opportunity for a quick ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/102319914

Just a light to moderate breeze and sunshine, result.

However I felt the chrIstmas excess on the mild climbs, seems I've been touring the turkey trolley a bit too much!

I have now gained the skill required to get the tight Tenn overshoes on and wow do they keep your feet dry and warm, a result. Just need to speed up the 10 mins it takes to put the beggars on!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> So, in between helping my youngest colour in lightning McQueen and the other one win ww2 on the playstation I found (rather forced) a window of opportunity for a quick ride.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/102319914
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see that it's not only me then that struggles to put overshoes on.


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

Went out and got 6.35 miles in. Had 1.5 miles uphill around 3 - 5% at times, will be getting a garmin edge 200 soon so.. I will ride flatter roads before i tackle the hills, the route i took led me up a steepish 3% hill after .3 miles from the start :S. Weather was nice though wearing a thin running top and track suit bottoms with a trouser guard i was warm enough if not too warm at times!


----------



## MattMM (28 Dec 2013)

First window owing to Xmas activities, relative visits, pantos etc but pleased with

http://www.strava.com/activities/102320325

Feeling the benefit of the short break, no adverse effects of pigging out and managed to hit a couple of PBs. Also now managing up hills I previously had to use granny cogs on a few cogs up. Chuffed.

Spotted loads of mini peletons out and about this morning on the A77 as they flew past. No sympathy for the fat bloke on the hybrid


----------



## SWSteve (28 Dec 2013)

Mr Carr said:


> Still struggle to get above 12.5 mph on runs over 20 miles. (admittedly always involving some hills)
> 
> Need to work harder



it will come with time, just keep at it and you'll soon find improvements.


----------



## SWSteve (28 Dec 2013)

http://www.strava.com/activities/102336453

Went out again today, second time on the new bike, she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Dec 2013)

The was shining at 10 o'clock this morning so I got ready, went to the garage only to find my shoes still wet from my Christmas day ride. Now I have 2 choices, coffee & dry shoes on radiator or change pedals & use old shoes. Oh how I wish I'd changed the pedals as when I eventually got out at 12 o'clock it was getting grey & sure enough 5 miles in it starts to rain again!!

Anyway, 40 miles later & I'm as wet as I was Christmas day!........oh well 

http://www.strava.com/activities/102367836


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> The was shining at 10 o'clock this morning so I got ready, went to the garage only to find my shoes still wet from my Christmas day ride. Now I have 2 choices, coffee & dry shoes on radiator or change pedals & use old shoes. Oh how I wish I'd changed the pedals as when I eventually got out at 12 o'clock it was getting grey & sure enough 5 miles in it starts to rain again!!
> 
> Anyway, 40 miles later & I'm as wet as I was Christmas day!........oh well
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/102367836


Ha ha ! perhaps time to invest in some overshoes :P


----------



## stevey (28 Dec 2013)

My o/h new triban 3 road bike, Please ignore the wheel reflectors,saddle is for comfort.

Need to change the stem thinking of one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ritchey-adjustable-road-stem/ 

Overall very happy with the price/performance she has noticed the difference in effort you put in and the gains in speed you make as opposed to the hybrid.


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Ha ha ! perhaps time to invest in some overshoes :P


 That's the thing, I've got some but it wasn't raining when I went out (& I cant be ar**d to put them on!)


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2013)

That saddle looks uncomfortable to me Stevey.


----------



## stevey (28 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> That saddle looks uncomfortable to me Stevey.



It is for me brian, But for her it's comfortable that's what matters i ain't gonna argue.


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> It is for me brian, But for her it's comfortable that's what matters i ain't gonna argue.


Thank god you had a quote above that!


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> It is for me brian, But for her it's comfortable that's what matters i ain't gonna argue.


 Best way!  (nice looking bike though)


----------



## stevey (28 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Thank god you had a quote above that!



Ha,ha ,ha just burst out laughing at reading that back...........


----------



## Exile (28 Dec 2013)

So cleaned the bikes, fitted the new pedals, set up the cleats on the shoes and spent ten minutes just standing over the bike clipping in. And out. And in. And out. And adjusting the cleats a bit. And clipping in. And... you get the picture. I reckon I've still got a ways to go to feel completely comfortable with them, but the first time I sat on a bike in the summer I felt just as uncertain and uncomfortable. Tomorrow ride out will be the first big test. Who's running the sweepstake on how many times I fall off?


----------



## n3rdy (28 Dec 2013)

Exile said:


> So cleaned the bikes, fitted the new pedals, set up the cleats on the shoes and spent ten minutes just standing over the bike clipping in. And out. And in. And out. And adjusting the cleats a bit. And clipping in. And... you get the picture. I reckon I've still got a ways to go to feel completely comfortable with them, but the first time I sat on a bike in the summer I felt just as uncertain and uncomfortable. Tomorrow ride out will be the first big test. Who's running the sweepstake on how many times I fall off?


If in doubt, clip out


----------



## Exile (28 Dec 2013)

n3rdy said:


> If in doubt, clip out



I'm more worried about forgetting I'm clipped in in the first place


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2013)

You'll be fine Exile and you won't look back.


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

Evening, planning my next ride! What types of roads do you lot like to ride on? As its impossible to find a quiet country road here 

Oh, I also just brought a garmin edge 200


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Evening, planning my next ride! What types of roads do you lot like to ride on? As its impossible to find a quiet country road here
> 
> *Oh, I also just brought a garmin edge 200*


 And so it begins.....

I'm lucky enough to live on the edge of the New Forest so always cycle the roads there plus a mile or so on A roads occasionally. Where are you as there are normally quiet roads around somewhere.


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

I'm in NW london, i'd have to cycle 10 miles to get to quiet roads, but im only going out for 10 mile rides atm as im building my base layer of fitness!
Liam


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> I'm in NW london, i'd have to cycle 10 miles to get to quiet roads, but im only going out for 10 mile rides atm as im building my base layer of fitness!
> Liam


 Ah, I feared you'd say London. You try the link below which seems to give good options.
http://cyclejourneyplanner.tfl.gov.uk/cycle/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

Thanks mate, i've been using google maps and my local knowledge. Once im as fit as you lot, i'll be riding out into the country for 40 millers hopefully!

Liam


----------



## Stonechat (28 Dec 2013)

Going out for a ride as my antidote to the doom and gloom. In between times I am still giving thought to n+1 which would be a road bike. As you know I do have the old Claud Butler but never going to have enough time to do it up.
The choice for n+1 is likely to revolve around a Triban (if I can still get one of the Red ones with carbon forks), or a secondhand bike. It has to be a triple, or if a compact have a wide range of gearing including low enough gears to someone who struggles at real hills, the like of which i have not really seen in the last year.

Any advice of suggestions welcome. Have seen one or two bikes for sale and I wonder about age of bikes, can tell from some models (e.g. Scott) that they are e.g. 2005, and though exactly fit my criteria, is a bike of that agelikely to be more trouble than it's worth


----------



## Stonechat (28 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> I'm in NW london, i'd have to cycle 10 miles to get to quiet roads, but im only going out for 10 mile rides atm as im building my base layer of fitness!
> Liam


Cycle Streets lets you select quieter route.
http://www.cyclestreets.net/


----------



## SWSteve (28 Dec 2013)

3000 miles completed, 15mph average over this, bought a bike in January. I am so happy with how I have done.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Dec 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 3000 miles completed, 15mph average over this, bought a bike in January. I am so happy with how I have done.


NOt managed that for one ride of any length
Currently on 893 miles since start of August, the first half of the year pre Strava and Cycle computer had relatively little mileage.


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2013)

Cancelled my Garmin order last night., thought do i really need one at the moment...... No

Besides I would have been spending my money that is going towards a new bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Cancelled my Garmin order last night., thought do i really need one at the moment...... No
> 
> Besides I would have been spending my money that is going towards a new bike.


I must admit I was almost tempted with one myself then I talked myself out of it too. If this weather doesn't improve I don't think I'll even be needing a bike for long. I am losing the will to get out at all at the moment. First morning with no wind but it is freezing and the damp roads are now sparkling out there


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> I must admit I was almost tempted with one myself then I talked myself out of it too. If this weather doesn't improve I don't think I'll even be needing a bike for long. I am losing the will to get out at all at the moment. First morning with no wind but it is freezing and the damp roads are now sparkling out there



Got to keep going Mo even if its on the mtb.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Got to keep going Mo even if its on the mtb.


I know, but I don't fancy coming off on ice......not getting any younger! but if I don't get out soon, I am going to start losing fitness and it is going to get even harder.


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2013)

Just opened the curtains not a cloud in the sky but white everywhere, it's gonna be a cold one.....First a cuppa.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Just opened the curtains not a cloud in the sky but white everywhere, it's gonna be a cold one.....First a cuppa.


Oooo, you are brave. Take care then. I don't mind that white rime frost that you can still get some grip on. It's the black shiny stuff that is lethal.


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2013)

I suppose Mo you do get it quite bad up there, and if it's black ice that's on the road then yes i can understand you not wanting to go out


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Dec 2013)

@Stonechat They still sell the Red Triban3 its in stock online in some sizes

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-red-road-bike-id_8274036.html

Mine is still original with all original components, inc tyres/tubes and is a highly recommended budget road bike.
I love mine!


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

To add a bit of viariaity I'm finding my carerra Zelos from halfords surprisingly good considering all the bad press it's given. Once it's set up right it's actually a really good bike. I fact I'd only replace the bar tape if I could but I'm lazy and skint after buying a garmin!


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Dec 2013)

Well yes the sun is out this morning but I won't be going out just yet !










Just outside my house.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Dec 2013)

Hubby's turn to walk the dog and do the weather report. Consequently, I'm showered and dressed on civvies to do the shopping first as it's deep frost and I'm a scaredy cat for ice 

Hope to get out later. 

Stay safe folkses


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2013)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hubby's turn to walk the dog and do the weather report. Consequently, I'm showered and dressed on civvies to do the shopping first as it's deep frost and I'm a scaredy cat for ice
> 
> Hope to get out later.
> 
> Stay safe folkses


Ha, ha.....yes, I am the same. It can be hard to tell how bad it will be sometimes as my scheme is usually very slippy but it can be better once you get out onto the other roads. I risked a short loop on the mountain bike. First half was pretty icy but then it seemed to get slightly milder and wasn't too bad second half. Not a speedy ride but I was more concerned with staying on! It is actually looking lovely out there now and I almost wish I had stayed out a bit longer. Dog will enjoy a dry walk for a change this morning


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2013)

The iciness put me off original plan, going out at about 11 instead


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

Today I'll be adjusting my derailer front and back using instructions from online... Wish me luck!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Today I'll be adjusting my derailer front and back using instructions from online... Wish me luck!


Good luck  I usually make things worse so I leave well alone until things get too bad!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2013)

*!*!*!* #@*!

Went out and at Chertsey GPS fell off and was immediately run over by the car behind. Gave up the ride and cycled home
Did about 10 miles in 40 mins


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> *!*!*!* #@*!
> 
> Went out and at Chertsey GPS fell off and was immediately run over by the car behind. Gave up the ride and cycled home
> Did about 10 miles in 40 mins


Ouch! Which gps was it?
Liam


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

Very icy and everywhere is white over. So got the ice bike out, that thing is very hard work, still another 40 miles of the Rapha 500 done, only 25 left to go!

http://www.strava.com/activities/102541836


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> To add a bit of viariaity I'm finding my carerra Zelos from halfords surprisingly good considering all the bad press it's given. Once it's set up right it's actually a really good bike. I fact I'd only replace the bar tape if I could but I'm lazy and skint after buying a garmin!



Carerras are a good bike, it is the Halfords mechanics that give it a bad name by not being able to set them up correctly.


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Carerras are a good bike, it is the Halfords mechanics that give it a bad name by not being able to set them up correctly.


I know that all too well, done 10 miles on my bike. I'm having to do the derailer myself..


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2013)

It was O2 synce navi2coach
Had most of the features of something like a Garmin 500, but a cheaper price - canot find one now.
Already lookin for bike so did not want extra expense. The simple GPS feature has been a boon to me - allowed me to go further afield without constantly referring to maps etc


Think I will confin search to a 2ndhand bike


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

If a few more of you team up you can get 3 garmins for the price of 2 @ halfords, works out at £53 each


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> *!*!*!* #@*!
> 
> Went out and at Chertsey GPS fell off and was immediately run over by the car behind. Gave up the ride and cycled home
> Did about 10 miles in 40 mins


Aww......that's a bummer. Sorry.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> If a few more of you team up you can get 3 garmins for the price of 2 @ halfords, works out at £53 each


Think of the Garmins I am looking more at the 500


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

It's working for all their garmins


----------



## Stonechat (29 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Aww......that's a bummer. Sorry.


Fraid I moaned at Mrs Stonechat when I got in
Well not at her. Somehow you have to vent frustrations - and tomorrow I am back to dealing with funeral arrangements (sorry to mention such gloomy things here)
Advice to all - don't die not long before Christmas


----------



## Vikeonabike (29 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Ouch! Which gps was it?
> Liam


Keep watching Planet X They should have some in stock soon!


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2013)

My little ride for this morning, as with most parts of the country bit icy on the lanes just took it a bit easy on them.

http://www.strava.com/activities/102561020


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> *!*!*!* #@*!
> 
> Went out and at Chertsey GPS fell off and was immediately run over by the car behind. Gave up the ride and cycled home
> Did about 10 miles in 40 mins



Oh no. Hope it survived x


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Dec 2013)

Having read the rest if the thread it appears I answered my own post an it didn't survive 

Sorry to hear you're having such a terrible time at the minute @Stonechat 

Sending reiki twinkles your way 
X


----------



## stevey (29 Dec 2013)

Went out again little leg loosener......And fell over.. it was quite comical actually

All ok though just a slightly sore hand, embarrassed more than anything.
http://www.strava.com/activities/102592352


----------



## L14M (29 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> Went out again little leg loosener......And fell over.. it was quite comical actually
> 
> All ok though just a slightly sore hand, embarrassed more than anything.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/102592352


Glad your ok! It should come with time!
Not been out today, but have been adjusting my front gears. The kid that set it up must have been blind, I thought it was just the end stops that needed to be adjusted but it needed the full king of the road package, its a clamp on style deraulier so its not bolted onto the frame. I've had to lower it and thus adjust the cable. Thats as far as i've gotton as i've been busy today


----------



## BrynCP (29 Dec 2013)

Well today is seven weeks in to my cycling.

Yesterday I did 23 miles, which was 1 mile further than I had done before.

Today I did 32 miles Took just over 3 hours, and I had absolutely zero energy when I got back home! I went part of the Wolds route, but I didn't realise there was a good 2 mile unpaved, muddy stretch (also a climb) - it was an interesting mix of sliding about: both on my feet and on the bike - much to the amusement of the more sensibly equipped walkers I am sure! So glad I have the Garmin Edge so I can follow the trail else I would get lost I am sure.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Dec 2013)

Too icy out this morning so didn't bother.

Bit better in the afternoon and rideable but by then football had gotten its claws into me - no contest.

Did over 2000 miles this year (my first) and very happy with that.

Looks like tomorrow is due to be icy - gritters out in force!


----------



## 50000tears (29 Dec 2013)

Went out today planning and provisioned for a 50 miler but had to turn back after 7 miles as the roads were just too icy. Not going to help my fitness if I go down and put myself out of action for a few weeks!


----------



## SWSteve (29 Dec 2013)

Good work everyone, There is no way I would be out in that @BrianEvesham, so hoping it isn;t frosty around my parts tomorrow morning when it comes to my first cycle to work in around 9 weeks. 

Excited for this


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2013)

Was a bit slippery at very dark 6.30am when I went for my dog-less dog walk.

Raining and very windy out there - I have officially stopped cycling until 2014 when all counters are reset!

Someone from the village just went up the hill on their Kuota - made of much hardier stuff than me plus also more committed I guess. 

I'm of an age now when I'm afraid I am pretty much a fair weather everything kinda person - my Bear Ghrylls hormone level has fallen a lot over the years.......


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2013)

@SpokeyDokey Inclined to agree. I am just back with the dog. Only half an hour and still needed full waterproof gear it is so wet. Roads are covered in standing water, so between what is falling from the sky, what you would splash up on yourself and what passing vehicles would splash you with, I think I will also be giving it a miss for a while. All this MTFU advice is fine if you have no option but to commute in it or are training hard for an event but I don't see the point in going out in that for "pleasure"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2013)

Very very windy in Leicester again today, still managed to go out and knock off the final miles of the Rapha 500 challenge, felt more like 50 miles than 25 with the wind. Also gave the bike a clean ready to get filthy on tomorrows commute.

Don't blame anyone for staying in with this weather, but I would go stir crazy and eat and eat if I just sat at home.


----------



## Reece (30 Dec 2013)

Nice one on the Rapha500 Chris. 

Think my cycling is over for 2013 as can't see me being out tomorrow. I fell short of my target mileage but to be honest I'm pleased with it for my first full year of cycling considering the amount of weeks I've actually missed not cycling during the year (about 20 weeks not cycling in total )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2013)

Cheers Reece, wind was brutal again, I'm at work tomorrow, so two rides left for the year for me. IIRC your mileage includes some pretty impressive sportives


----------



## Reece (30 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers Reece, wind was brutal again, I'm at work tomorrow, so two rides left for the year for me. IIRC your mileage includes some pretty impressive sportives


Majority of my mileage is long rides. 2013 challenges were completed so I'm more than happy.

Leicester to Skegness ride completed (in a great time too)
Multiple 100+ mile hilly Sportives completed
Tried my hand at a TT completed
And finally rode a metric century at least once a month.

Now for thinking about 2014 challenges. So far only the tour of wessex and possibly try my hand at racing.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> Majority of my mileage is long rides. 2013 challenges were completed so I'm more than happy.
> 
> Leicester to Skegness ride completed (in a great time too)
> Multiple 100+ mile hilly Sportives completed
> ...


Out of my league!


----------



## Exile (30 Dec 2013)

Was thinking about getting the bike out for a longer run after yesterdays success with being clipped in (3 mile loop, no falls, only one instance of squeaky-bum-time), but noticed it was a little breezy at 7am when I was helping the O/H get his motorcycle out for the commute to work. Still, I wasn't entirely put off the idea of a 10-15 mile ride with a shopping trip in the middle.

Then the OH called me just before 8 to say he'd got to work OK, but only just. Apparently the winds were really starting to gust and there'd been some dicey moments with keeping crosswinds from blowing him across his lane. On hearing this, I decided it'd be better for my safety if I didn't take the bike out, but am getting slightly annoyed with how many days the wind is killing off my chances of cycling. If it's still like this next week I might have to just bite the bullet, man up and get out anyway.


----------



## stevey (30 Dec 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Out of my league!



Me too


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> Majority of my mileage is long rides. 2013 challenges were completed so I'm more than happy.
> 
> Leicester to Skegness ride completed (in a great time too)
> Multiple 100+ mile hilly Sportives completed
> ...


Great list of achievements there @Reece. I hope to crack the 100 miles next year.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great list of achievements there @Reece. I hope to crack the 100 miles next year.


Hope you manage it Brian. The way I am feeling I will be lucky to do 100 miles in total  Really feel like I have lost motivation and interest for my cycling at the moment. Hope it is just a touch of the winter blues.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2013)

My problem is finding time that fits work and family commitments, and then when I do find a window it's pi$$ing down, frozen or storm gales and like you I want to enjoy it so am forced to wait it out.

It's nearly spring, isn't it ?


----------



## stevey (31 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I hope to crack the 100 miles next year.



Will that be a sportive @BrianEvesham or just go and plan a route of 100 miles?

@Mo1959 Don't worry it's prob only winter blues,you'll be back soon with the beating down on your back.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2013)

Not sure yet @stevey . I will do the 100k Shakespeare macride in April again and then decide.

If I plan my own 100 miles there would be very little climbing and that's sort of cheating


----------



## L14M (31 Dec 2013)

Well im waiting for my garmin but hell i'm getting out there as some as it comes, low wind no frost and BLUE SKIES!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not sure yet @stevey . I will do the 100k Shakespeare macride in April again and then decide.
> 
> *If I plan my own 100 miles there would be very little climbing and that's sort of cheating*



No it isn't. I did my 100 miler solo and think I managed about 3,000 feet of climbing, i.e. pretty flat.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No it isn't. I did my 100 miler solo and think I managed about 3,000 feet of climbing, i.e. pretty flat.


Ha, excellent that's just the response I was looking for Time to get the map out then!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you manage it Brian. The way I am feeling I will be lucky to do 100 miles in total  Really feel like I have lost motivation and interest for my cycling at the moment. Hope it is just a touch of the winter blues.



I'm a bit like that Mo'.

What I find with my cycling is that it is something that needs constant attention ie if you don't keep getting out you quickly go off the boil and then it is hard to get going again.

What baffles me is that if I don't head up into the mountains for a couple of months (weather, work, life etc gets in the way sometimes) I can just get straight back out there and easily knock out a 10 hour day.

However, if I am off my bike for just a couple of weeks when I get back on it I feel like my legs won't go and I have a rucksack of Lead on my back. And that takes a couple of rides to get rid of.

Maybe I am just not bike fit?

Maybe it's that I don't find cycling overly exciting - I just do it to keep flab off and stay active.

Tis' hard to get up and out on a miserable day to be sure!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you manage it Brian. The way I am feeling I will be lucky to do 100 miles in total  Really feel like I have lost motivation and interest for my cycling at the moment. Hope it is just a touch of the winter blues.


I hope it is only winter blues for you (she say's sitting waiting for the next wall of water to finish passing her window...). Currently having 'one of those rain spells' where it is that heavy it looks like dense fog!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you manage it Brian. The way I am feeling I will be lucky to do 100 miles in total  Really feel like I have lost motivation and interest for my cycling at the moment. Hope it is just a touch of the winter blues.



It will come back once the nice weather does, or it better had, you were one of my main motivators over the summer, I need you to keep me motivated next year as well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It will come back once the nice weather does, or it better had, you were one of my main motivators over the summer, I need you to keep me motivated next year as well.


Yes @Mo1959 is the unelected chief motivator and coach for this thread.


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes @Mo1959 is the unelected chief motivator and coach for this thread.


 Agreed but can you add chief rain stopper to that too!


----------



## Reece (31 Dec 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Great list of achievements there @Reece. I hope to crack the 100 miles next year.


I'm sure you'll crack it mate.

I found doing it as a Sportive good as there is the feed stations and recovery wagon if needed. Although I've done a few near on 100mile ride with a friend and they were just as good and better in the sense you can choose the route. 

I'm looking forward to the tour of wessex in May, but main concern is eating enough and riding 112 miles a day for 3 days and 26000ft of climbing in total. Mainly what to eat in the evening while camping.


----------



## L14M (31 Dec 2013)

Reece, it may seem horrible but army style ration packs are fooking amazing when it comes to nutritional values and calories. Lots of energy in not a lot of food  They are also really easy to cook - just boil em! They also don't take a lot of space!

Got my garmin edge 200 here now, already made 2 rides, they are both 7 miles so can be repeated as they are loops of most of the back roads around here!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Reece, it may seem horrible but army style ration packs are fooking amazing when it comes to nutritional values and calories. Lots of energy in not a lot of food  They are also really easy to cook - just boil em! They also don't take a lot of space!
> 
> Got my garmin edge 200 here now, already made 2 rides, they are both 7 miles so can be repeated as they are loops of most of the back roads around here!



I was going to say something similar regarding using freeze dried food. Army ration packs may be cheaper


----------



## L14M (31 Dec 2013)

Here is a place to find em! 
http://cadetdirect.com/products1.php?cat=73


----------



## Reece (31 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Here is a place to find em!
> http://cadetdirect.com/products1.php?cat=73


Cheers for the link.

I started with the garmin edge 200. Good bit of kit for the price and for recording rides. 

I'm looking at external battery packs on ebay to keep my edge800 working for the tour of wessex so I can record the whole 3 days. Anyone used anything like this?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers for the link.
> 
> I started with the garmin edge 200. Good bit of kit for the price and for recording rides.
> 
> I'm looking at external battery packs on ebay to keep my edge800 working for the tour of wessex so I can record the whole 3 days. Anyone used anything like this?



There is a thread on this forum somewhere regarding powering gps over a few days, I think the one I saw was started by @young Ed ?


----------



## L14M (31 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers for the link.
> 
> I started with the garmin edge 200. Good bit of kit for the price and for recording rides.
> 
> I'm looking at external battery packs on ebay to keep my edge800 working for the tour of wessex so I can record the whole 3 days. Anyone used anything like this?


Oh just a word of advice, stay away from the currys, and the pasta is the nicest of them all, the puddings make sure you get a cake that's chocolate


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There is a thread on this forum somewhere regarding powering gps over a few days, I think the one I saw was started by @young Ed ?


just a second my man let me dig it out
Cheers Ed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> Cheers for the link.
> 
> I started with the garmin edge 200. Good bit of kit for the price and for recording rides.
> 
> I'm looking at external battery packs on ebay to keep my edge800 working for the tour of wessex so I can record the whole 3 days. Anyone used anything like this?



Was this thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dynamo-charging-a-garmin.145548/

and someone mentions this pack

http://www.amazon.co.uk/13000mAh-Po...8&qid=1387100083&sr=8-2&keywords=Battery+pack


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> just a second my man let me dig it out
> Cheers Ed



Way to slow, youth of today!


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Way to slow, youth of today!


so sorry sir i never have been fast but i have great stamina you could have me finding threads all day if you want and i would cope!
Cheers Ed
P.S yeah that is the thread 'dynamo charging garmin' you linked to above
i had just found the thread and copied url when my notifications popped up saying you had replied and quoted me on this thread!


----------



## MattMM (31 Dec 2013)

Last ride of the year, done in horizontal rain and wind. Note to self: get some shoe protectors ASAP. Well chuffed though, 5xPBs and longest single ride of my 1 month newbie cycling career 

http://www.strava.com/activities/102960746


----------



## Stonechat (31 Dec 2013)

Looked at some of the short versions of sportives - 28-40 miles is OK but 3000 feet + of climbing?
Need to build up to it.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Dec 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> Agreed but can you add chief rain stopper to that too!


Ha, ha.....I am usually a rain magnet so no chance. I go out the door with the sun splitting the trees and I can bring the rain on within ten minutes.....I am going to apply to be a rainmaker in some of the drought torn countries I think 

Off out for another soggy dog walk and that will be my lot for the day I think.


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

MattMM said:


> Last ride of the year, done in horizontal rain and wind. Note to self: get some shoe protectors ASAP. Well chuffed though, 5xPBs and longest single ride of my 1 month newbie cycling career
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/102960746


when you get to the end of your ride how do you get home again (assuming you live at the beginning of the ride)?
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (31 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....I am usually a rain magnet so no chance. I go out the door with the sun splitting the trees and I can bring the rain on within ten minutes.....I am going to apply to be a rainmaker in some of the drought torn countries I think
> 
> Off out for another soggy dog walk and that will be my lot for the day I think.


please just leave i read your post and then look out the window the wind blows a bit and i can see rain drops on the window  
Cheers Ed


----------



## stevey (31 Dec 2013)

Just went out for a little tour around the block while the rain ceased.
http://www.strava.com/activities/103001406

And may i wish all CC's a happy new year


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....I am usually a rain magnet so no chance. I go out the door with the sun splitting the trees and I can bring the rain on within ten minutes.....I am going to apply to be a rainmaker in some of the drought torn countries I think
> 
> Off out for another soggy dog walk and that will be my lot for the day I think.


 It looks like you're right Mo, the rain stopped here & headed up towards Scotland. 

I decided to take the hybrid out for an hour as I've only just washed the roadie again & the roads are sodden.
http://www.strava.com/activities/103000706

As @stevey says, happy new year to all & may 2014 bring you plenty more miles & smiles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Just set up my 2014 spreadsheet, looks really glum with no data in it


----------



## stevey (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just set up my 2014 spreadsheet, looks really glum with no data in it



Don't worry that won't last very long


----------



## Reece (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just set up my 2014 spreadsheet, looks really glum with no data in it


What mileage target are you going for in 2014 then Chris?


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Dec 2013)

Escaped the Christmas chocolates and tasty treats for a quick ride round the lanes.

http://www.strava.com/activities/103002758

Feeling better for it as well.


*Happy new year to you all.*


----------



## L14M (31 Dec 2013)

Nice guys, happy new year. I'm all set up with garmin and stuff for the new year!
Liam


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2013)

Reece said:


> What mileage target are you going for in 2014 then Chris?



1,000 miles each month, so 12,000. I managed 10 months this year

The ticker will stay at 10,000 as I can't remember how to change it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 1,000 miles each month, so 12,000. I managed 10 months this year
> 
> The ticker will stay at 10,000 as I can't remember how to change it!



Hats off to you! 12000 is *loody enormous!

I'm going for 2000 which I just about did in 2013 - I have no ambition beyond that!


----------



## stevey (31 Dec 2013)

How does one get a new ticker (not heart) thingy??


----------



## MattMM (31 Dec 2013)

young Ed said:


> when you get to the end of your ride how do you get home again (assuming you live at the beginning of the ride)?
> Cheers Ed


Today's was kinda like a figure of 8 with my home at the middle so bale-out able if weather got any worse, or if my toes actually fell off with exposure, which was getting to be the case later on...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Dec 2013)

stevey said:


> How does one get a new ticker (not heart) thingy??


tis in the support area somewhere but just edit this file and copy contents to your signature.... (so remove my name and add your target etc)


----------



## RWright (1 Jan 2014)

I got in one last ride today, a quick ten miler. I couldn't let the year end without riding on the last day. I got lazy the past month or two but that ends tomorrow. I will be back at it, maybe just doing some shorter rides but I want to get back in the habit of riding daily. It will be hard to do on cold rainy days and I may miss a few but I do plan to get back with the program.

@Supersuperleeds nice riding in the Festive 500 (and the entire year). I really wanted one of those patches , they look really cool, but life ( and work) got in the way and I just couldn't force myself to do the riding at night in the cold weather. It was a let down for me to not complete it but I did have what I consider a successful year for me.

My target for the year was 4000 miles and I got in 6720 miles, lost a lot of weight and was able to get off most of the blood pressure medicine I was taking at the beginning of the year. I can tell I have lost some of the fitness I had gained earlier but I am still much more fit than I was last year at this time. I went out for 10 miles on my rain bike late this afternoon, and now 10 miles feels like a spin around the block, even having been lazy recently and gaining a few pounds and letting the fitness level fall some. It was not like that a year ago. For those of you just starting out, hang in there, it does get better. For everyone here that has been at it longer, great work on the riding and thanks for helping keep me motivated throughout the year. It would have been much more difficult to do without it.

I am going to hedge a little on my mileage target for 2014 and only raise it to 5000 miles. I plan to do some mountain biking this year and I am afraid that where I might be riding may take a little more time to get as many miles in. I plan to still do a decent amount of road riding but going to do some walking as well.

Good luck to everyone in 2014 and happy new year!


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jan 2014)

Happy new year beginners, best wishes to you and your families for 2014. May the wind forever be at your backs!

Haven't popped on here much in the last couple of months, but hope will be back on the bike soon, I have a few lazy months to catch up on!


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jan 2014)

903 miles on Strava for 2013 - there would be a few more pre Strava

December there was 162 miles.

I am not setting a target in miles. Hopefully may get clear of these responsibilities and with better weather be able to cycle more.
Getting road bike is a target

Prosperous new year to all


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2014)

*A Happy New Year to you all.*


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2014)

@RWright I could almost duplicate your post. Sounds so similar to me! Good luck with keeping the riding going.
@Nomadski Hello stranger......don't stay away so long and I hope you get back into a routine on the bike again soon 
.....and to all the many others on here, some just setting out on their cycling adventures, some like myself having done a year or so and struggling a bit and the other dedicated ones who seem to have kept it going really well........a very Happy New Year to you all and lets hope 2014 brings us some nice cycling weather and the health to get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jan 2014)

Happy New Year everybody. I didn't get out yesterday as it was my birthday and I was in demand - dragged out for lunch then later on for dinner - yum yum x

Hubby and I had thought about going out together today, but the weather forecast isn't too kind at the minute so may just veg out. 

Although I'm now using Strava, I only joined it part way through the year so don't have all my data on there, but I got an email yesterday with the attached info. Pretty chuffed, especially as I've not got out much recently. 

Wishing you all a Happy, Healthy and fun 2014 and thanks for all your support over 2013 x


----------



## Reece (1 Jan 2014)

Happy new year all!

I'm with you @RWright I want to try some mountain biking this year. Lads from work go Cannock Chase most weekends so fancy going with them. Especially with current cold/icy weather we've been having. Reckon the trails might be a tad safer than 23c tyres on icy tarmac lol


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

Just to add Happy new year to all , think this morning will go for a walk around the local park as rain is forecast all day here...


----------



## L14M (1 Jan 2014)

Happy new year, its fookin raining here (typical)!


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

@L14M How did you get your ticker reset?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> @L14M How did you get your ticker reset?


happens automatically. If you scroll back upwards you will see everyone's is the same now.


----------



## L14M (1 Jan 2014)

@stevey it had 0 miles on it all along :P


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> happens automatically. If you scroll back upwards you will see everyone's is the same now.



Noticed that had happened, Mine has gone completly


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tis in the support area somewhere but just edit this file and copy contents to your signature.... (so remove my name and add your target etc)


Thanks Satnav, first time I've used one! 
So ho do you upload rides from Garmin/ Strava to mycyclinglog?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> Noticed that had happened, Mine has gone completly


Have you set your goal for the year on MCL?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thanks Satnav, first time I've used one!
> So ho do you upload rides from Garmin/ Strava to mycyclinglog?


Manually... which is why rather a lot of people don't bother with the times & routes, and only add the distance. 
I control it by bike as well, as use it to keep the service record for said bikes, but no longer bother about the times... so my average speed will forever be 'slow'!


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Have you set your goal for the year on MCL?



Yep


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2014)

I just assumed we could link to either Strava or Garmin to upload automatically. 
Might have to rethink that then


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I just assumed we could link to either Strava or Garmin to upload automatically.
> Might have to rethink that then


I just have a favourite shortcut and literally enter the bike and distance. If you do it on the day, it defaults to the day. Your alternative is http://veloviewer.com/
But you won't get a listing against the other CC members on MCL (not associated with it), and will need to link it to strava and run an update periodically under your user for the stats to update.

You get something like this for the signature.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I just have a favourite shortcut and literally enter the bike and distance. If you do it on the day, it defaults to the day. Your alternative is http://veloviewer.com/
> But you won't get a listing against the other CC members on MCL (not associated with it), and will need to link it to strava and run an update periodically under your user for the stats to update.
> 
> You get something like this for the signature.


Cheers for the link, never heard of veloviewer, like the look of it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers for the link, never heard of veloviewer, like the look of it.


takes a little setting up and linking to your strava account and you have to manually update it - it won't auto-update. A link to the relevant page is quite useful in that aspect. You can customise the signature line... mine does not have the graph etc and I like the fact that you have look at your data for each strava segment and see each and every time you have tried that segment, rather then either the latest or fastest attempt that strava gives you...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> happens automatically. If you scroll back upwards you will see everyone's is the same now.



Depressing isn't it


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Depressing isn't it


Think I'll stick with the veloviewer one. No particular targets this year anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Happy New Year everybody. I didn't get out yesterday as it was my birthday and I was in demand - dragged out for lunch then later on for dinner - yum yum x
> 
> Hubby and I had thought about going out together today, but the weather forecast isn't too kind at the minute so may just veg out.
> 
> ...



I got sent one showing the global stats, in total Strava users could have cycled/ran to Saturn in 2013!


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

So much for new year's day ride hasn't stopped raining all day, Went to shops earlier came back rain was running down the inside of my jeans leg that's how torrential it is  ... Oh well always tomorrow, Big kudos to all that got out today..


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2014)

@stevey I think you must have sent it up here. Rain is rattling off the windows and quite a wind now too. I was fortunate I decided to go out quite early as there is no way I would be going in that.......poor dog hasn't even had a walk, that's how bad it is. Afraid it will be the back garden again before bed time for her.


----------



## stevey (1 Jan 2014)

Think so Mo it's just been awful as always though back to work tomorrow and it's due to be sunny......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @stevey I think you must have sent it up here. Rain is rattling off the windows and quite a wind now too. I was fortunate I decided to go out quite early as there is no way I would be going in that.......poor dog hasn't even had a walk, that's how bad it is. Afraid it will be the back garden again before bed time for her.


same here. 
not been good today at all. still look on the bright side - that torrential rain will be washing the roads clean for tomorrow 
hopefully


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> same here.
> not been good today at all. still look on the bright side - that torrential rain will be washing the roads clean for tomorrow
> hopefully


I like your positive attitude


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I like your positive attitude


my poor washing machine does not know what hit it last night and today, all our cycling kit has needed several washes to get the mud off - including the waterproofs. Started the new year off with my OH getting the hoover out the living room was that bad (just don't tell him I saw him pick up an inner tube that had somehow gotten into the saucepan of chainsaw oil I use for cleaning the chains and he pick it up and walk it across the room leaving a trail of oil on the carpet!). He even managed to wash the bikes today - though in reality I think all he needed to do was take the rain cover off them and leave them out. That only leave the boot of the car to be washed to get the remaining mud out. Road bikes tomorrow - parent sitting (honest!) so have to cycle over no matter what the weather.

On the bright side - there were no more fairy visits overnight, so yesterday's score stands at 5-0!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @stevey I think you must have sent it up here. Rain is rattling off the windows and quite a wind now too. I was fortunate I decided to go out quite early as there is no way I would be going in that.......poor dog hasn't even had a walk, that's how bad it is. Afraid it will be the back garden again before bed time for her.



Same here, absolutely hammering it down right now. Weather forecast looks okay for tomorrow - but back to work. Friday looks very windy and it is going to rain all weekend!


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers for the link, never heard of veloviewer, like the look of it.


Yes I use veloviewer almost I started on Strava


----------



## L14M (1 Jan 2014)

Hi guys,
Real stupid question, on the garmin 200 if i go into route, and select a route i've made and ride it, is it recording while i ride?
Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Exile (1 Jan 2014)

Today was (still is, actually) horrible. Rain, wind, pretty much the same as the rest of you have had. No chance of getting out for anything resembling a ride, so spent the afternoon tightening some very loose spoke on the rear wheel then making sure I hadn't taken it out of true. Looks like a job well done so far, but the test will be tomorrow when I take the bike out for the first run of the year. Hoping to get about 25 miles, all being well, but might well end up going further as I've not really bothered planning a route.

Sometimes it's nice to just turn down the roads that look most interesting, rather than pre-plan everything.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jan 2014)

In view of the rubbish weather and it being a New Year, hubby and I decided to do a turbo session in the garage together. Just did a YouTube 20 min HIIT session, but with extra warm up and cool down added. Worked out ok, there was just enough room for us both to do it at the same time. Was hoping to get an outdoor pedal session today before work but nodded off after the alarm so may not have time now. 

Happy New Year everybody. Happy new cycling x


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2014)

what's HIIT?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs At least you have had a workout of some sort. I think I will probably just do my shortest loop on the mtb this morning. The roads will still have lots of standing water after yesterday's rain and the poor dog didn't get her afternoon walk yesterday so will be desperate for a good stretch this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> what's HIIT?


Sounds like it will be painful Bob.....I am not sure we want to know 

In fact, I think I have just worked it out....high intensity interval training......definitely not for me at the moment!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs At least you have had a workout of some sort. I think I will probably just do my shortest loop on the mtb this morning. The roads will still have lots of standing water after yesterday's rain and the poor dog didn't get her afternoon walk yesterday so will be desperate for a good stretch this morning.


Poor Mutt
If I can walk doggy gets his walk no matter what the weather


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> what's HIIT?




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGGvKt8vWho

20 Minute High Intensity Indoor Cycling Workout


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs At least you have had a workout of some sort. I think I will probably just do my shortest loop on the mtb this morning. The roads will still have lots of standing water after yesterday's rain and the poor dog didn't get her afternoon walk yesterday so will be desperate for a good stretch this morning.



Just off out with Farley to do a weather check. May sneak a short loop in if I get my ass organised in time x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Hi guys,
> Real stupid question, on the garmin 200 if i go into route, and select a route i've made and ride it, is it recording while i ride?
> Cheers,
> Liam



Yes it does. You can also pause (top right button) the route part way through if needed and then let it go to 'sleep' (don't power down manually though). If you want to resume said course, (power up if it is asleep, select ride) and then resume. Remember though that you need to pause your course/ride at the end and press save though - otherwise it will not save it.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Poor Mutt
> If I can walk doggy gets his walk no matter what the weather


I know. I certainly don't make a habit of it. I had a splitting headache and it was absolutely chucking it down all afternoon and I just couldn't face it. Just heading out with her now. Hope she forgives me!


----------



## L14M (2 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yes it does. You can also pause (top right button) the route part way through if needed and then let it go to 'sleep' (don't power down manually though). If you want to resume said course, (power up if it is asleep, select ride) and then resume. Remember though that you need to pause your course/ride at the end and press save though - otherwise it will not save it.


Many thanks


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know. I certainly don't make a habit of it. I had a splitting headache and it was absolutely chucking it down all afternoon and I just couldn't face it. Just heading out with her now. Hope she forgives me!


Sometimes it is a little shorter if really foul, but his energy level indoors builds up if he hasn't been out. 
He soon reminds me if I am late!


----------



## y2blade (2 Jan 2014)

After the Christmas lay-up it's time to get back in the saddle.

Just booked myself on this
http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-magnificat-sportive/#event_booking


I like to have goals.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2014)

Glorious weather in Leicester 

Back to work today though 

Got 45 miles in on the way to work


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2014)

y2blade said:


> After the Christmas lay-up it's time to get back in the saddle.
> 
> Just booked myself on this
> http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-magnificat-sportive/#event_booking
> ...


Though I have said I am not setting goals, I have considered a shorter sportive up to 45 miles - there are usually options, though some I have looked at involve a frightening amount of climbing
@y2blade which distance are you entering for?

Just noticed @Supersuperleeds target is 10,000 wow
If I have a target it's to get one decent run in a week, then when lighter evenings come a little more


----------



## y2blade (2 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Though I have said I am not setting goals, I have considered a shorter sportive up to 45 miles - there are usually options, though some I have looked at involve a frightening amount of climbing
> @y2blade which distance are you entering for?



I'd love to say the EPIC 125mile one but realistically the *STANDARD 82mile* should be doable by then.

The furthest I've ridden in one hit to date is 30miles...all my local riding is mega hilly


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2014)

Well I admire your spirit
I have done 40 miles to date and total climbs of 1000 feet
So maybe the lesser amount for me first!


----------



## Exile (2 Jan 2014)

Lovely weather, got kitted up, got the bike out, got on the bike, started riding, sounds like rear brake rubbing. Stop, get off bike, spin rear wheel. Nothing. Back on bike. Noise. Clearly my initial endeavour in the world of wheel-truing hasn't quite gone to plan. I guess the wheel is ever so slightly too out of true, and with my weight it's flexing just enough to rub the brakes. 

That or the wheel's fine and there's something else amiss. Either way, I *will *get out today, even if it means I'm still riding at gone midnight!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2014)

y2blade said:


> I'd love to say the EPIC 125mile one but realistically the *STANDARD 82mile* should be doable by then.
> 
> The furthest I've ridden in one hit to date is 30miles...all my local riding is mega hilly



If you are doing hilly 30 milers now, then assuming you keep at it, come the day you should be able to do the EPIC


----------



## L14M (2 Jan 2014)

Boom got 7.65 miles under my belt today, they've resurfaced the canal towpath so its now a lovely training route without cars but with the occasional pedestrian!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jan 2014)

Raining on and off today.

Feeling rubbish - I had my radio-iodine treatment for an over-active thyroid 2 months ago and my guess is that I now have either very low thyroid activity or have even gone under-active.

I am really sluggish, my body feels 'heavy' and I am feeling pretty negative at the mo'. Even walking up my (steep) drive is a bit of an effort!

Had a blood test on Monday and back at Consultants tomorrow to see if I need to start on replacement thyroxine.

Hopefully yes and then onwards and upwards! 

If the weather cheers up I will be back at it on Saturday albeit I won't be over-doing things!


----------



## MattMM (2 Jan 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/103440831

Kicked off the New Year hopefully as it'll continue, longest one off ride in my one month newbie career so far, less crap weather really helped.


----------



## Exile (2 Jan 2014)

Got the wheel true enough that things stopped rubbing when I was riding, and shot out for an impromptu ride. Didn't have anything on me to track how far I went, because I didn't expect to go that far. Hopped on the bike to see if things still rubbed. They didn't, and rather than turn around at the top of the street and come back, I went left and off on a bit of a mooch and put my work through its paces...

Bike's now caked in mud and dirt having been ridden hard through the local parks and along the tow-paths. If it was going to go out of true again, I think it would've. Now the dilemma is do I leave it be, even though I can see the rim still pulls to the left a little, or do I go at it again to get it as true as possible without splashing out on a stand? I think we already know the answer to that. Now, where'd I put my spoke key down before...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2014)

Exile said:


> Got the wheel true enough that things stopped rubbing when I was riding, and shot out for an impromptu ride. Didn't have anything on me to track how far I went, because I didn't expect to go that far. Hopped on the bike to see if things still rubbed. They didn't, and rather than turn around at the top of the street and come back, I went left and off on a bit of a mooch and put my work through its paces...
> 
> Bike's now caked in mud and dirt having been ridden hard through the local parks and along the tow-paths. If it was going to go out of true again, I think it would've. Now the dilemma is do I leave it be, even though I can see the rim still pulls to the left a little, or do I go at it again to get it as true as possible without splashing out on a stand? I think we already know the answer to that. Now, where'd I put my spoke key down before...



If you want to know how far you have gone you can manually plot the route on ridewithgps.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jan 2014)

Just a quick blast round the lanes this afternoon.

http://www.strava.com/activities/103477655#


----------



## Twotter (2 Jan 2014)

Still suffering with manflu but had my first real go on the turbo trainer I got for Christmas today. Just 15 minutes worth before my laptop started to slip from it's perch but will do better next time....honest


----------



## y2blade (2 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you are doing hilly 30 milers now, then assuming you keep at it, come the day you should be able to do the EPIC



I _"was" _(before the Christmas break). 
Yep the time will come when I can do the EPIC but it really won't be this year.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Jan 2014)

I hope that you feel like cycling again soon @SpokeyDokey 

Just a quickie for me this afternoon in between showers & to get some miles on the board for 2014.

http://www.strava.com/activities/103468442


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jan 2014)

Happy New Year everybody


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Happy New Year everybody


...........and to you Steve. Hope the new bike is running well and you get lots of miles in this year.


----------



## SWSteve (2 Jan 2014)

@Mo1959 Thanks mo, same to you

@y2blade @Stonechat From what i understand sportives search out the 'best' parts of the scenery in the area where they are set, every sportive near me takes you up Cheddar Gorge for instance. If I recall there's a Wiggle Flat Out in the Fens which is meant to be pretty flat though - but the distances are larger. This may help, it lists some sportives and you can search by grades etc. I'll be looking to complete one around late April/early May of around 80 miles so it'll be a bit of a challenge. GL to the pair of you


----------



## Exile (2 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you want to know how far you have gone you can manually plot the route on ridewithgps.



Did not know that, thanks for the tip. It's probably easier than the 'snake a tape-measure across an OS map' method I ended up trying


----------



## Nomadski (2 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Happy New Year everybody. I didn't get out yesterday as it was my birthday and I was in demand - dragged out for lunch then later on for dinner - yum yum x
> 
> Hubby and I had thought about going out together today, but the weather forecast isn't too kind at the minute so may just veg out.
> 
> ...



Thats a fantastic amount of mileage you piled up there in the end. Makes me ashamed at my lacklustre last 3 months.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2014)

Wet and windy........again! Not going out in that. Take care all of you who have to cycle today for a commute, etc as it looks horrible pretty much all over the country.


----------



## stevey (3 Jan 2014)

The way things are at the moment probably looking at Sat/Sunday to get out.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> The way things are at the moment probably looking at Sat/Sunday to get out.


Yep, thinking the same Stevey. It's hard to get much consistency just now. I think today will be two wet dog walks and that will be my exercise for the day!


----------



## stevey (3 Jan 2014)

Finish work today then will probably be Same as last night... . On the turbo.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Jan 2014)

No work today, in fact none on the horizon either at the moment so will be out later weather permitting (looking ok if somewhat wet!).
Watching for the postie to bring my cruds


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet and windy........again! Not going out in that. Take care all of you who have to cycle today for a commute, etc as it looks horrible pretty much all over the country.


Blue skies and sunshine here! (I will add currently though!) .
Just planning today's route


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet and windy........again! Not going out in that. Take care all of you who have to cycle today for a commute, etc as it looks horrible pretty much all over the country.



Same in Leicester, still managed 43 miles into work 

Frantically trying to get all my kit dried out as it is now blue skies and  so may sneak out for a dinner time ride


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2014)

@Supersuperleeds I think you better join cycloholics anonymous.......you have a serious addiction!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Supersuperleeds I think you better join cycloholics anonymous.......you have a serious addiction!



Trying to get ahead of were I was last year so when I get into June & July I don't have to kill myself (I did 1,700 miles in one of those months, can't remember which one)


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Jan 2014)

Wow, that was chuffing windy! Really felt like I was going up hill all the way round.

http://www.strava.com/activities/103685311#

Felt like a good workout though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

Sneaked in a 16 mile dinner time ride, went up Beacon Hill on the hybrid for the first time, super fit lad from work went with me on his mountain bike, he found it hard work, but fair play to him he went straight up it.

http://www.strava.com/activities/103697758


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Jan 2014)

@Supersuperleeds Hour and a quarter dinner break ? Got any vacancies please?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> @Supersuperleeds Hour and a quarter dinner break ? Got any vacancies please?



sssshhh! Boss isn't in


----------



## L14M (3 Jan 2014)

Been pissing down all day here but i have to go to halfords to get them to sort my gears out - they have said they'll do it so we'll see!


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jan 2014)

Well didnt I pick a fine day to go out on my bike for the first time since October 17th!

Me and @themosquitoking went for a quick pop round Richmond Park and boy did I find it difficult! My fitness has essentially gone into someones basement. Every hill was a struggle, it felt like starting over again.

Then I got a puncture just prior to getting into Richmond Park and broke a tyre lever trying to get my tyre back on.

Then 3/4 of the way round the blue skies gave way to a thunder and lightning show with a guest appearance of a little hail. Heading back to Raynes Park as I hit the fastest section the heavens properly opened up like a rehearsal for 'The Great Flood 2: This Ones Gonna Get Ya!' to the point where rain was pouring down both sides of my glasses.

A quick detour to Evans to pick up a new inner tube and chain tool (ok it was to get out of the storm!) and then set off home, fingers wet, toes wet, everything getting cold as the wind picked up.

Blimey it was only 19 miles! Felt like I had completed a Tour segment.

It was cold, it was very slow (12.7mph ouch), it was hard work but hey I got out there, fulfilled Rule #5 and Rule #9 in one go and I know what I gotta do for the next few months...more cycling.

http://app.strava.com/activities/103712308


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jan 2014)

@Nomadski Ha, ha.......sounds like an epic ride. I have missed the stories of your adventures.......keep it up


----------



## L14M (3 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> A quick detour to Evans to pick up a new inner tube and chain tool (ok it was to get out of the storm!) and then set off home, fingers wet, toes wet, everything getting cold as the wind picked up.


Ha ha, evans in Brentford? Is it anygood?
Got 6.17 miles in today as i had to take the bike back to halfords, i'm VERY happy with the service as he sorted the gears out as i waited plus did the brakes too - all on my warranty and not effecting my 6 week service!
Liam


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jan 2014)

managed a 85km 'blue skies' ride yesterday and snook a 75km ride in today in between squalls that is!


----------



## Mothy1965 (3 Jan 2014)

Wow - for beginners some of you put in incredible mileage. I managed my longest solo ride to date yesterday - around 16 miles average only 11 miles per hour 
Getting some discomfort in my a*$£ but then it's only my 9th time out - does the saddle soreness get any easier??

I'm also finding it tough to keep my pace up when I reach an incline of any description.


----------



## Spinney (3 Jan 2014)

Mothy1965 said:


> Wow - for beginners some of you put in incredible mileage. I managed my longest solo ride to date yesterday - around 16 miles average only 11 miles per hour
> Getting some discomfort in my a*$£ but then it's only my 9th time out - does the saddle soreness get any easier??
> 
> I'm also finding it tough to keep my pace up when I reach an incline of any description.


I don't think everyone posting on here is _still_ a beginner!

What you describe sounds normal for a beginner. You need to train your bum as well as your legs!  But padded cycling shorts help, and sometimes changing your riding position.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2014)

Mothy1965 said:


> Wow - for beginners some of you put in incredible mileage. I managed my longest solo ride to date yesterday - around 16 miles average only 11 miles per hour
> Getting some discomfort in my a*$£ but then it's only my 9th time out - does the saddle soreness get any easier??
> 
> I'm also finding it tough to keep my pace up when I reach an incline of any description.



Do you wear padded shorts? Also try using Sudocrem for the saddle soreness. Your achievements are fine, your speed will improve as you build the miles.

Whereabouts in Leicestershire are you?


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wet and windy........again! Not going out in that. Take care all of you who have to cycle today for a commute, etc as it looks horrible pretty much all over the country.



Managed to beat the torrential rain in Bristol by around 5 minutes. I cycled in through glorious sunshine and a bit of a breeze, by the time I was dressed for work it was very dark and it was bucketing down.

Here are some photos of flooding happening in the area (a river burst it's banks)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well didnt I pick a fine day to go out on my bike for the first time since October 17th!
> 
> Me and @themosquitoking went for a quick pop round Richmond Park and boy did I find it difficult! My fitness has essentially gone into someones basement. Every hill was a struggle, it felt like starting over again.
> 
> ...


Welcome back bud! X


----------



## stevey (3 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Here are some photos of flooding happening in the area (a river burst it's banks)



I take it that's not you in the 1st pic....


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jan 2014)

Mothy1965 said:


> Wow - for beginners some of you put in incredible mileage. I managed my longest solo ride to date yesterday - around 16 miles average only 11 miles per hour
> Getting some discomfort in my a*$£ but then it's only my 9th time out - does the saddle soreness get any easier??
> 
> I'm also finding it tough to keep my pace up when I reach an incline of any description.



Great progress! The regulars on this thread arent beginners by any stretch, its just they parked their bums down in this thread, and it was so fun they forgot to leave!

We've all been there - I returned there today (so progress can go backwards as well as forwards if you become a lazy bum like me for 3 months). It does get better. Not easier, better.

Saddle bum soreness - Padded Shorts / Bum Cream (eg Chamois Butt'r) / New Saddle / New Bum. I would recommend the first two as your first choices.

EDIT: I wrote the word "bum" a worryingly high number of times in this post.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Great progress! The regulars on this thread arent beginners by any stretch, its just they parked their bums down in this thread, and it was so fun they forgot to leave!
> 
> We've all been there - I returned there today (so progress can go backwards as well as forwards if you become a lazy bum like me for 3 months). It does get better. Not easier, better.
> 
> ...


You use the word quite a lot in every day talk. The time you were enthusing to me about chamois cream your rate was about 6 time a minute.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jan 2014)

@Nomadski good to see you back

We are all beginners, honest, some hide it better than others


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Nomadski good to see you back
> 
> We are all beginners, honest, some hide it better than others


He was hiding it like a don today.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jan 2014)

Got my Garmin Edge 500 today and pleased to see the mount means it will not come off like the last one
Just need a gap in the weather to test it out


----------



## Mothy1965 (4 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do you wear padded shorts? Also try using Sudocrem for the saddle soreness. Your achievements are fine, your speed will improve as you build the miles.
> 
> Whereabouts in Leicestershire are you?


 I wear Aldi padded tights, but my bottom issue is not really soreness (chafing?) but more like a bruised feeling.
I abide in Stoney Stanton SuperLeeds where are you?


----------



## Mothy1965 (4 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Great progress! The regulars on this thread arent beginners by any stretch, its just they parked their bums down in this thread, and it was so fun they forgot to leave!
> 
> We've all been there - I returned there today (so progress can go backwards as well as forwards if you become a lazy bum like me for 3 months). It does get better. Not easier, better.
> 
> ...


Believe me all I've thought about (felt) is my bum for the last day and a half - I'll not mention the word again!! :-)
More of a bruised feeling than chafing?

I cant wait to get out again, just waiting for the pain to subside!!


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Got my Garmin Edge 500 today and pleased to see the mount means it will not come off like the last one
> *Just need a gap in the weather to test it out*


 It is waterproof, mine will testify to that!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Jan 2014)

Mothy1965 said:


> Believe me all I've thought about (felt) is my bum for the last day and a half - I'll not mention the word again!! :-)
> More of a bruised feeling than chafing?
> 
> I cant wait to get out again, just waiting for the pain to subside!!



It gets easier as your body adjusts to it, but if you continue to have problems when you've tried padded shorts, etc, maybe your saddle needs a 'tweak', perhaps the angle isn't quite right. You need to be sitting on your bones (which will feel bruised for a bit until you get used to it) not any fleshy bits. 

It's worth persisting though, because cycling is great


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> It gets easier as your body adjusts to it, but if you continue to have problems when you've tried padded shorts, etc, maybe your saddle needs a 'tweak', perhaps the angle isn't quite right. You need to be sitting on your bones (which will feel bruised for a bit until you get used to it) not any fleshy bits.
> 
> It's worth persisting though, because cycling is great


Yes I remember twice in the past when started cycling getting this. Never had padded shorts in the past though
When Road bike comes along I will ensure that saddle is comfortable, people often say the stock saddles supplied on bikes are (often) not good so see how you go


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jan 2014)

River level here (Thames) is up a foot on yesterday's level. Slightly concerned, but we have been here before - 2002 next door flooded and others round here. House was an island and in the road was near the top of wellies


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jan 2014)

Mothy1965 said:


> I wear Aldi padded tights, but my bottom issue is not really soreness (chafing?) but more like a bruised feeling.
> I abide in Stoney Stanton SuperLeeds where are you?



Bruising feeling is just your rear getting used to it, only answer is to get the miles in and check your saddle is set up correctly - start with it as level as you can get it

I'm in the city, not far from the racecourse. Ridden a few times around your way, some nice roads around there


----------



## fivepence (4 Jan 2014)

Started out pretty grim , damp and cold but stuck it out as its been a while and the excess weight from chrimbo indulgences needs shifting.

http://www.strava.com/activities/103932935


----------



## Eribiste (4 Jan 2014)

First ride of the year today, a bit more than twenty miles. To be honest, first ride for a month or more; lazy or what? It shows too, with an average about 2 mph off the pace! Must get out more!


----------



## Exile (4 Jan 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/103952280 - Today's ride. Just shy of 20 miles, the last six or seven of which I was nursing the bike home with the rear wheel having two broken spokes. I guess my wheel truing skills still have a long way to go yet. Still, at least I could still ride the bike for the return journey, aside from the last half mile or so which I walked to avoid putting extra stress on the rear as it's all uphill. Don't think I've ever spent at much time out of the saddle as I did in those last few miles! Scooped up a few PR's on Strava too, including nabbing 13th out of 814 on one segment, which has made me very chuffed with myself. I guess fat cyclists really are faster downhill .

At least I got my weeks target done today, and I'll check which LBS can get the wheel fixed for the best price and time-frame come Monday.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jan 2014)

Did an eight mile loop on the tag combo with the boys, it was cold and got dark very quickly with failing lights to annoy me. Avg about 6.8 mph ! I don't think I'll log that with Strava it will kill my weeks avg


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Did an eight mile loop on the tag combo with the boys, it was cold and got dark very quickly with failing lights to annoy me. Avg about 6.8 mph ! I don't think I'll log that with Strava it will kill my weeks avg


I am sure the boys enjoyed it 

I felt a bit heavy legged and struggled with my breathing on my ride today but now have a bit of a sore throat so no doubt going to get a cold so that maybe explains it......nothing at all to do with my drop in fitness and over indulgence the last few weeks 

Tomorrow is to be cold but dry so don't want to miss the chance for a ride but I think it will have to be at a very gentle pace.


----------



## Shaunthesheep (4 Jan 2014)

My first ride of 2014 and first for six weeks due to bad weather work and laziness only 6 mile at 10.5 mph on a mtb with 318 ft elevation gain. I felt crap legs lungs and chest all hurting still no pain no gain let's hope it gets easier the more I get out


----------



## Nomadski (4 Jan 2014)

Shaunthesheep said:


> My first ride of 2014 and first for six weeks due to bad weather work and laziness only 6 mile at 10.5 mph on a mtb with 318 ft elevation gain. I felt crap legs lungs and chest all hurting still no pain no gain let's hope it gets easier the more I get out



It never gets easier, you just start going further and faster!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> It never gets easier, you just start going further and faster!


still waiting for the faster bit to happen. are you certain it does come?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> still waiting for the faster bit to happen. are you certain it does come?


Us women are built for endurance  I leave the speedy rides up to the guys!


----------



## Shaunthesheep (4 Jan 2014)

Same here still waiting for the faster my biggest ride last Sumer was 68 mile in August after staring rideing in June after 20 year off bike but my speed kept 
the 10 to 11 mph mark


----------



## Pieface (4 Jan 2014)

Well after being off the saddle for a few months, I've signed up to do the Liverpool to Chester to Liverpool bike ride in June 50 miles. Might see me back on here again very soon when the training restarts, and when I can in between doing my Masters work!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jan 2014)

Shaunthesheep said:


> Same here still waiting for the faster my biggest ride last Sumer was 68 mile in August after staring rideing in June after 20 year off bike but my speed kept
> the 10 to 11 mph mark



Ah but you rode faster than you would have ridden 68 miles when you started!


----------



## Shaunthesheep (5 Jan 2014)

So true my first ride was a six mile in May and I was done for started earlier this year so my get to do a 100 this year


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jan 2014)

Planning a ride today. Weather forecast doesn't look too bad, just need to check the ground for frost/ice whilst walking the dog then maybe an early ride?

Can't decide whether to plan a route or follow my nose (which usually ends up with a 'usual' route) or explore a bit, to (hopefully) up the recent mileage. 

Bike is booked in for a service tomorrow so I'll be accompanied by the annoying noise today. 

Hopefully, once I've done my ride I'll be fully energised to tackle the post-Christmas tidy up, which will include a trip into the attic and a 'cull' of decorations and unused wrapping stuff etc. 

Wish me luck with that! 

Have a good day folks 

Safe riding to those planning an outing 

X


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jan 2014)

YEs seems improved forecast hope to get out


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jan 2014)

Hmmm, better do my ironing first I think! Black ice on the footpaths and roads around here


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2014)

Only 1 degree above here. Roads looks like they were glistening so walked out the drive onto the road to check and they are slippy  Not sure what to do as sometimes it is just in the scheme and they are not so bad once you get onto the other roads. Not feeling 100% anyway as I have the beginnings of a cold. Next couple of days are to be wet and windy so this might be the only chance until Wednesday. Maybe a slow careful trundle on the old mtb. Don't really mind if I damage it, as long as I don't damage myself!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Only 1 degree above here. Roads looks like they were glistening so walked out the drive onto the road to check and they are slippy  Not sure what to do as sometimes it is just in the scheme and they are not so bad once you get onto the other roads. Not feeling 100% anyway as I have the beginnings of a cold. Next couple of days are to be wet and windy so this might be the only chance until Wednesday. Maybe a slow careful trundle on the old mtb. Don't really mind if I damage it, as long as I don't damage myself!



That's the rub isn't it? Having had a couple of spills on frost/ice I'm just so cautious. Being self employed means if I can't work I don't get paid, so I can't afford to damage myself. Luckily, the times I've come off has only resulted in bruises, grazes and a few minor cuts, but I don't want to risk it for the sake of it. 
Domestic goddess duties first then reassess I think. 

Stay safe peeps x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Us women are built for endurance  I leave the speedy rides up to the guys!


definitely true with my OH. He has thighs that don't notice how much weight they are pulling, or how high/steep the hill is... but he can't go the distance    
I seem to ride at the same speed no matter what bike I am on... which just makes me a fast(ish) mtb'er, a slow roadie and an average tourer! can't win really!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> definitely true with my OH. He has thighs that don't notice how much weight they are pulling, or how high/steep the hill is... but he can't go the distance
> I seem to ride at the same speed no matter what bike I am on... which just makes me a fast(ish) mtb'er, a slow roadie and an average tourer! can't win really!


I am the other way round. Sure I can build up to distance, did in the past, but steep hills wwere always tough


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jan 2014)

Having walked doggy, there is frost on the grass but nowhere else so I am having a coffee and will then go out. Hope I master the new Garmin 500 ok

Hope overindulgence does not affect my cycling


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Having walked doggy, there is frost on the grass but nowhere else so I am having a coffee and will then go out. Hope I master the new Garmin 500 ok


good luck with the garmin 500. did you have a 200 before? I did and ma having to get used to the changes. 1st ride out it was not paired with the cadence sensor so failed on that front and didn't realise you had to hold down the reset button to save your ride! (so I left it turned on until connected to my PC to save the data). taking a little getting used to tbh... somehow manage to program laps into it on my 1st ride so every 9km or so it was bleeping at me and thinking it was starting a new lap!  I think round 1 went to it to be honest! And it is currently 'learning' me which is driving me mad... I was following a course on Friday and it was forever telling me I was off course! despite the road being dead straight with no turns etc.... I seem to remember my Garmin Edge 200 doing that at first before it settled down and worked out which side of the road I cycle on in the UK!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2014)

Bad decision to go out this morning. The roads were pretty icy but more of a rime to start with which wasn't too bad although had a few minor wobbles. However, it seemed to change after a while and there were sections of black ice that you could hardly see. Came onto a really bad section and bike just shot from under me and crashed heavily onto my right knee. Glad it was the mtb and not my roadie. Scrapes on right handle bar end, pedal and a wee scuff on the seat so not bad. Just after I came off there was a young woman at the side of the road waiting on her dad to pick her up as she had gone off the road with her car. I just walked the bike past the bit where she went off and could hardly keep my feet.

Back safely though and enjoying my porridge


----------



## Reece (5 Jan 2014)

Well was meant to go out on my first road ride of 2014 with friends this morning. However I couldn't drag myself out of bed, and maybe a good thing to. 2 out of the 3 friends fell off on ice and the 3rd had a close call. Luckily no serious damage to themselves just grazed, bruised and their pride hurt. They went straight home.

On a better note my friend who fractured his pelvis 7 weeks ago had his x-rays the other day and is healing incredibly well. He's been given the go ahead to do light exercise, to drive his car and also walk un-aided from crutches. The only limiting factor is the pain/discomfort limit he can take. Just seen he has posted Strava doing a 3.4mile ride on his turbo. Great news considering they said he wouldn't walk or put weight on his right side for at least 3 months.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Jan 2014)

Be carefull out there people.

I awoke with a stinging sore throat this morning, no rides for me today. Just a bit of fettling.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Be carefull out there people.
> 
> I awoke with a stinging sore throat this morning, no rides for me today. Just a bit of fettling.


Probably wise Brian. I am sure your bike will appreciate some TLC instead.


----------



## morrisman (5 Jan 2014)

Not too cold down in leafy Bucks so have been out for a brisk 13 miles and washed the bike on my return.

So now only 2979 miles to go for this year's goal


----------



## MattMM (5 Jan 2014)

Still no snow or ice here, so made the most of a brief break in the weather with a new route which, unbeknownst to me, had a 14.7% hill climb not evident on google maps....oooffftt. Nice otherwise though, discovered a fantastic undulating B road with nice mix of climbs and descents 

http://www.strava.com/activities/104134710#


----------



## Mothy1965 (5 Jan 2014)

Not too bad here today so did 12 miles at 09.30 am and am now about to clean my steed. The pain I have been getting in my butt had eased loads this morning so it was great to get out and my breathing felt a lot easier too. Legs still very jelly like though


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jan 2014)

Did 35.6 miles at 14 mph
Garmin worked fine.
In Chobham on a country road there was some flooding, Got feet wet, suffered for it with cold feet the rest of the ride.

Here at Staines the river up another 6" this morning. During the ride flooded fields everywhere

http://www.strava.com/activities/104181863

p.s. again second longest ride since comeback


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Bad decision to go out this morning. The roads were pretty icy but more of a rime to start with which wasn't too bad although had a few minor wobbles. However, it seemed to change after a while and there were sections of black ice that you could hardly see. Came onto a really bad section and bike just shot from under me and crashed heavily onto my right knee. Glad it was the mtb and not my roadie. Scrapes on right handle bar end, pedal and a wee scuff on the seat so not bad. Just after I came off there was a young woman at the side of the road waiting on her dad to pick her up as she had gone off the road with her car. I just walked the bike past the bit where she went off and could hardly keep my feet.
> 
> Back safely though and enjoying my porridge



Oh no, glad you're ok Mo. Hope the knee doesn't bruise and hurt too much this evening and tomorrow. Got any arnica to use? 

Here at Chez Phoenix, I did the ironing, sorted the Christmas decs, including sorting out all the giftbags I appear to have been hoarding for some years, and culling the amount of decorations we have kept, trip to the tip, then decided to risk a short route. http://app.strava.com/activities/104200649

Wasn't too bad out, but I'd had to wait til midday for it to get reasonable. Left hubby clearing space in the garage for the cycle maintenance stand, so thought I'd better not stay out too long as I didn't want him to think I was leaving him to do all the work. Got home, quick shower and change (and cheese butty) then two more trips to the tip for rubbish cleared out of the garage.

Time for a cuppa now

Hope everybody else has either been sensible staying in, or stayed safe on two wheels (or 4 wheels come to that).

Cheers for now


----------



## stevey (5 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope everybody else has either been sensible staying in, or stayed safe on two wheels (or 4 wheels come to that).
> 
> Cheers for now



Bit precarious at times but kept upright, stayed off the country lanes and stuck to the roads...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Bad decision to go out this morning. The roads were pretty icy but more of a rime to start with which wasn't too bad although had a few minor wobbles. However, it seemed to change after a while and there were sections of black ice that you could hardly see. Came onto a really bad section and bike just shot from under me and crashed heavily onto my right knee. Glad it was the mtb and not my roadie. Scrapes on right handle bar end, pedal and a wee scuff on the seat so not bad. Just after I came off there was a young woman at the side of the road waiting on her dad to pick her up as she had gone off the road with her car. I just walked the bike past the bit where she went off and could hardly keep my feet.
> 
> Back safely though and enjoying my porridge



Unlucky Mo, you have to be really careful on ice, I know they are expensive, but a set of ice tyres are what you really need.




Reece said:


> Well was meant to go out on my first road ride of 2014 with friends this morning. However I couldn't drag myself out of bed, and maybe a good thing to. 2 out of the 3 friends fell off on ice and the 3rd had a close call. Luckily no serious damage to themselves just grazed, bruised and their pride hurt. They went straight home.
> 
> On a better note my friend who fractured his pelvis 7 weeks ago had his x-rays the other day and is healing incredibly well. He's been given the go ahead to do light exercise, to drive his car and also walk un-aided from crutches. The only limiting factor is the pain/discomfort limit he can take. Just seen he has posted Strava doing a 3.4mile ride on his turbo. Great news considering they said he wouldn't walk or put weight on his right side for at least 3 months.



I had a slide this morning as well, it was a lot icier than I expected


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2014)

First imperial century of the year (makes it sound like I am planning more, but I'm not!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/104197946


----------



## Jon89 (5 Jan 2014)

Hope no-one's too badly hurt. If there's Ice on the roads sometimes there's not much you can do and you're bike just goes from under you. It may seem like a good idea at the time but sometimes it's not worth the risk however desperate we are to ride.

With clear skies(at least in the morning) and little ice I Went on my first club ride today at Islington CC. Quite eventful ride there were floods at the bottom of essendon hill meaning we had to turn back and we found a deer stuck in a fence(with the help of the fences owner a couple of the guys managed to get it out). Most importantly little ice and no crashes! Although I was seconds from ending up on the M1 when the sign was hidden behind some branches for the sliproad. It was certainly good to have a few people to talk with on a relaxing ride rather than being left with my own thoughts for hours. Would recommend it to anybody who's not sure about giving a club a go.

Only annoying thing is i managed to switch my Garmin off by accident a couple of times meaning I actualy did a few morekm/m than it says.

http://www.strava.com/activities/104215714


----------



## Reece (5 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had a slide this morning as well, it was a lot icier than I expected



Wasn't on Canal Street in South Wigston was it? That is where one of my friends came off, just outside the gates to the car park near the park entrance. Nice one on the imperial century too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jan 2014)

Reece said:


> Wasn't on Canal Street in South Wigston was it? That is where one of my friends came off, just outside the gates to the car park near the park entrance. Nice one on the imperial century too.



Yes, exact same spot.


----------



## L14M (5 Jan 2014)

God i really want to get out, just fed up of this rubbish weather!


----------



## Exile (5 Jan 2014)

The Evans down the road has quoted me about £15 to replace the broken spokes and true the wheel. Doesn't sound too bad to me, and has the advantage of being under two miles from me, so plenty close enough to walk to bike down to them and get it fixed up. Plus I can pop round the shops whilst they do the work and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jan 2014)

@Mo1959 Hope you're okay, you may feel worse later


----------



## Mothy1965 (5 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Bad decision to go out this morning. The roads were pretty icy but more of a rime to start with which wasn't too bad although had a few minor wobbles. However, it seemed to change after a while and there were sections of black ice that you could hardly see. Came onto a really bad section and bike just shot from under me and crashed heavily onto my right knee. Glad it was the mtb and not my roadie. Scrapes on right handle bar end, pedal and a wee scuff on the seat so not bad. Just after I came off there was a young woman at the side of the road waiting on her dad to pick her up as she had gone off the road with her car. I just walked the bike past the bit where she went off and could hardly keep my feet.
> 
> Back safely though and enjoying my porridge



Sorry to hear you fell - hope bruises are not too bad!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 Hope you're okay, you may feel worse later


I think you may be right Steve. Sat around most of the afternoon/evening over at my dads. When I got up to leave it felt a bit stiff and sore and is stinging a bit now. Maybe just some walking tomorrow.


----------



## L14M (6 Jan 2014)

if you are stiff take a nice warm bath and put your feet up for a while!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> if you are stiff take a nice warm bath and put your feet up for a while!



Not the answer.

@Mo1959 you need to get back on the bike right now and ride through the pain 

GWS really


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2014)

River getting very high here - another 7 inches up overnight - had to pick doggy up for a few yards to stop him getting to wet and muddy.
Till not qite as high as two years ago and some way from 2002 but if it gets higher it is a worry and a real nuisance, road is already closed at Laleham


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not the answer.
> 
> @Mo1959 you need to get back on the bike right now and ride through the pain
> 
> GWS really


I almost did. Bit wet and windy but I was tempted. I am fine walking but making a cycling motion with my knee seems to be causing pain both on the outside of the knee and the inside so maybe better play cautious and give it a rest.


----------



## Pieface (6 Jan 2014)

Went out to start practise for this year, not a brilliant idea. 1 mile in and the rain started and heavy winds so cycled another mile and thought better not risk it. Still managed to set the 3rd fastest time after 5 months off the bike on this segment I've tried like 30/40 times lol


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jan 2014)

GWS @Mo1959 still no ice here, just wind to battle with 
If you like to carry on riding through the winter on not gritted roads a set of ice tyres for the mb is the answer, they really work.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2014)

Pieface said:


> Went out to start practise for this year, not a brilliant idea. 1 mile in and the rain started and heavy winds so cycled another mile and thought better not risk it. Still managed to set the 3rd fastest time after 5 months off the bike on this segment I've tried like 30/40 times lol


I've written today off. You may want to investigate the website www.raintoday.co.uk it is great for letting you know what you are in for...by looking at the rain that has already fallen in the preceding few hours. but tomorrow, no matter what the weather I have 43 miles to get done on a commute, so I won't depress myself by looking on that website!


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Jan 2014)

Running on about 70% health with a sore throat so no ride risked again today (yeah I know, I'm a wuss) also waiting for my crud catchers to turn up as I have nothing to do at the moment with no work


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Running on about 70% health with a sore throat so no ride risked again today (yeah I know, I'm a wuss) also waiting for my crud catchers to turn up as I have nothing to do at the moment with no work


no wuss for protecting your health. I should know - mine is anything but healthy...


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Running on about 70% health with a sore throat so no ride risked again today (yeah I know, I'm a wuss) also waiting for my crud catchers to turn up as I have nothing to do at the moment with no work


Hopefully you'll shake it off quicker having time off. 

Just thinking I haven't seen Nigel or Rocky for some time. Hope they're both ok. Weather out in USA is pretty scary in some parts just now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully you'll shake it off quicker having time off.
> 
> Just thinking I haven't seen Nigel or Rocky for some time. Hope they're both ok. Weather out in USA is pretty scary in some parts just now.



If I recall correctly Nigel disappeared around this time last year for a while, he'll be back.

Even I would think twice about cycling in the weather they are having out there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Running on about 70% health with a sore throat so no ride risked again today (yeah I know, I'm a wuss) also waiting for my crud catchers to turn up as I have nothing to do at the moment with no work



Wuss, you should have just ridden at 70% of normal effort


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jan 2014)

I haven't been out at all over the winter due to the horrible weather. Hopefully by the end of this week though the weather will improve and I can get out again. I have been using the turbo trainer for the last few weeks., it feels like months.


----------



## L14M (6 Jan 2014)

Went out today in the wet dark roads! Only did 2.36 miles as the wind was getting bad and i could barely see even with my clear sunglasses with the yellow visor it was even worse!


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Went out today in the wet dark roads! Only did 2.36 miles as the wind was getting bad and i could barely see even with my clear sunglasses with the yellow visor it was even worse!


I feel for you brother! When cycling back from work the wind was positively horrible. If I was wearing glasses I wouldn't have been able to see a thing


----------



## Exile (6 Jan 2014)

Rear wheel dropped off at Evans this afternoon, should get a call to pick it up anytime in the next week. No great hurry as the weather tomorrow is due to be pants (plus I'm busy all day anyway, and most of Wednesday, too). The tail end of the week looks drier around these parts, so would likely have got out for a ride or two, but not having the option will let me get a few of the odd-jobs done that have been neglected over the Christmas period. Still have the trio of Leylandii in the garden I've been meaning to get shot of since summer...


----------



## L14M (6 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I feel for you brother! When cycling back from work the wind was positively horrible. If I was wearing glasses I wouldn't have been able to see a thing


Yeah, I dont usually wear glasses apart for cycling (im not a glasses wearer) but i have to because of the wind in my eyes, They got a little wet, but the wet roads and street lights are a combi for disaster mixed with half the people in london being idiots.


----------



## RWright (6 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hopefully you'll shake it off quicker having time off.
> 
> Just thinking I haven't seen Nigel or Rocky for some time. Hope they're both ok. Weather out in USA is pretty scary in some parts just now.


 
The weather here has been a little crazy but I should have done a little more riding than I have. Today was clear and not very cool but there is a strong cold wind blowing. It was about 50F today, Tuesday's high is going to be 24F going down to 9F tomorrow night, so that rules out riding for me tomorrow, probably Wednesday too. It is then forecast to gradually warm back up to 64F Saturday.  

I have been doing some walking but today, since it was warmer, I decided to take the Townie out for a spin to the tax office to pay my property taxes.  It is only a few miles there and even in the strong cold wind, not much of a problem, that is until I snapped the chain about a half mile from the tax office.  One of the metal link faces just snapped, the chain has a lot of miles on it and was due to be replaced anyway, that is what I get for not doing it already. I had rubber gloves and a chain tool but decided to just put the chain in a plastic bag and push the bike and coast down the hills on it. It was getting a little late and since the deadline to pay is tomorrow I decided I better get there in case the lines were long. I was a amazed when there were only a few people in front of me in line.

The walk/push/coast ride home wasn't too bad but so far 2014 is starting out like 2013 ended....slow. The Townie is going on the work stand for a new chain and rear derailleur, Not going to put off replacing them any longer. I hope to get more riding in later in the week and get back into a daily routine soon. It won't be much longer before it is time to put the road bikes on the work stand and get them ready for spring. 

Everyone be careful and stay safe...and warm .


----------



## 50000tears (6 Jan 2014)

Not been out on a decent ride since Boxing day. A few gym exercise bike sessions doing intervals have kept me ticking over but I need this wet and windy stuff to end so I can get a big ride in and test out my new Garmin 500.


----------



## RWright (7 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> Not been out on a decent ride since Boxing day. A few gym exercise bike sessions doing intervals have kept me ticking over but I need this wet and windy stuff to end so I can get a big ride in and test out my new Garmin 500.


 
Speaking of Garmis, mine have been very slow to acquire the satellites lately. I normally had the satellite picked up almost instantly. Now it can take several minutes. Not being used to that happening, I sometimes forget to hit the start button for quite a while. I hope it is just some seasonal thing. It even seems to do it with mostly clear skies as well as when it is cloudy.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jan 2014)

Oh no @Mo1959, sorry to hear about your fall, hope your knee recovers soon. I hope everyone takes extra care when they are out in these horrible conditions, especially icy situations as you can be fine one second and suffering a painful fall the next.

@Supersuperleeds grats on the metric century, well done in this cold!

Its typical, when I went out the other day I couldn't find my Buff, so ordered a couple new ones (one being a wool one) and they arrived today. This evening what popped up? My old buff.

Ah well got spares now lol.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jan 2014)

River is now halfway in the garden
After midnightr the fire brigade called to see if we were alright. It's not bad yet.....
Dad's funeral today


----------



## L14M (7 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> River is now halfway in the garden
> After midnightr the fire brigade called to see if we were alright. It's not bad yet.....
> Dad's funeral today


Take care mate,


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Jan 2014)

Busy fettling the new crud catchers onto the T3.
Reminds me of Airfix kits when I were lad! sure I will get there in the end.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> River is now halfway in the garden
> After midnightr the fire brigade called to see if we were alright. It's not bad yet.....
> Dad's funeral today



Sorry to hear that. Take care. 

My SKS Raceblade Long's arrived this morning, will tackle them later. Are they difficult to attach?


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jan 2014)

View from the front door. River should be behind the trees about 100 yards behind the railings

At present we are in no danger but depends on the rate of rise


----------



## morrisman (7 Jan 2014)

RWright said:


> Speaking of Garmis, mine have been very slow to acquire the satellites lately. I normally had the satellite picked up almost instantly. Now it can take several minutes. Not being used to that happening, I sometimes forget to hit the start button for quite a while. I hope it is just some seasonal thing. It even seems to do it with mostly clear skies as well as when it is cloudy.


I am having similar problems but put it down to only using it every two or three days. The longer between uses the longer it takes the GPS to sync, I believe the device remembers the satellite positions and works from there but if too much time has elapsed this saved data becomes less and less accurate. (This is all from my TomTom experience but probably fits Garmins as well)


----------



## L14M (7 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> View from the front door. River should be behind the trees about 100 yards behind the railings
> 
> At present we are in no danger but depends on the rate of rise
> View attachment 35792


Take care mate, your only down the road from me and have a few friends in the stains area! Hows it rising atm?

Btw anyone know if i can set my edge 200 to record in miles and elevation in meters?
Cheers,
Liam


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Take care mate, your only down the road from me and have a few friends in the stains area! Hows it rising atm?
> 
> Btw anyone know if i can set my edge 200 to *record in miles and elevation in meters*?
> Cheers,
> Liam



You're playing with things that shouldn't be touched. Walk away from that madness


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jan 2014)

Didn't cycle in as stayed at GFs, when I woke up the rain was torrential and it was blowing a gale. i wouldn;t have wanted to cycle even if I had to as the journey is on some quite busy roads that are regularly used by lorries/buses/large vans so swaying across the road is something I am not risking


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jan 2014)

@Stonechat I hope the rain held off for you


----------



## y2blade (7 Jan 2014)

Another 45mins on the TT tonight. 
Apart from arsebones feeling slightly tender I'm feeling great, very good to be back in the saddle


----------



## Jon89 (7 Jan 2014)

Had the day off so went for another ride today. Managed another 70m but it was hard going. Particularly along one b road where the roads were a bit flooded and there were times I was cycling with water knee high, then I was nearly knocked off by the spray from a lorry going in the opposite direction.

http://www.strava.com/activities/104646305



Nomadski said:


> Sorry to hear that. Take care.
> 
> My SKS Raceblade Long's arrived this morning, will tackle them later. Are they difficult to attach?



I got mine last week and they didn't take too much fiddling. Just a few adjustments to make sure there was no rub.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jan 2014)

Think I'm going to buy some later this week/month as well so i can get out with a club (the one I've been out with before have major beef with people who turn up on a wet day without guards) and probably some overshoes/decent gloves as well. Had enough commutes with wet/cold hands and feet where I need to fix it


----------



## morrisman (7 Jan 2014)

22 miles this afternoon, sunshine, which was good, winds, which was not, and one flooded road in Stoke Mandeville where I had to take to the footpath


----------



## RWright (7 Jan 2014)

morrisman said:


> I am having similar problems but put it down to only using it every two or three days. The longer between uses the longer it takes the GPS to sync, I believe the device remembers the satellite positions and works from there but if too much time has elapsed this saved data becomes less and less accurate. (This is all from my TomTom experience but probably fits Garmins as well)


 Thanks. That would fit my situation exactly.
I was getting worried about my Garmin being messed up.


----------



## L14M (7 Jan 2014)

I'm back from a 4.21 mile cycle, 12.5 ave speed pulling in for cars on some roads as we cant both fit etc. Max speed of 19mph and 139cal's and 70ft elevation gain. Quite happy would have been out longer but its getting busy on the roads!

I've been bitten by the cycling bug, i'll be buying some padded shorts soon!


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jan 2014)

Jon89 said:


> Had the day off so went for another ride today. Managed another 70m but it was hard going. Particularly along one b road where the roads were a bit flooded and there were times I was cycling with water knee high, then I was nearly knocked off by the spray from a lorry going in the opposite direction.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/104646305
> 
> ...



Epic ride that, especially considering the conditions out there. Great average speed too!


Bit off topic this but downloaded the official Wiggle GPX for an 80 miler in March I'm doing, and I noticed when I put it on my Garmin 800 it seemed like it had the route all correct, but only displayed 67 odd miles as total distance? Whats that all about?


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Take care mate, your only down the road from me and have a few friends in the stains area! Hows it rising atm?
> 
> Btw anyone know if i can set my edge 200 to record in miles and elevation in meters?
> Cheers,
> Liam


Rose another 2.5 cm overnight (Does not look a lot but it doesn;t go down)
From Environment agency
The river and flooding forecast is as follows: The River Thames at Staines is continuing to rise, and will do so for at least the next 24 hours. Flooding of those properties that are closest to the river is still possible. River levels are expected to be higher than those seen in November and December 2012 and closer to those of January 2003. The weather forecast is to expect showers tonight that may be heavy in places. These showers will clear by Wednesday morning. Wednesday will be a mainly dry day.​In that year (2003) about 5 properties flooded round here including our neighbours. So scarily high. When it get's out that high it spreads out. We went down the A308 to Windsor in the car last night and to be avoided in cycling. This road was closed in 2003.
We are supposed to be going away tomorrow for a break after funeral. Paid for but don't think it will happen.

I too was wondering about mixed units on Garmin (500 in my case)

Bob


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Epic ride that, especially considering the conditions out there. Great average speed too!
> 
> 
> Bit off topic this but downloaded the official Wiggle GPX for an 80 miler in March I'm doing, and I noticed when I put it on my Garmin 800 it seemed like it had the route all correct, but only displayed 67 odd miles as total distance? Whats that all about?



Sounds to me like the Garmin may well have re-routed parts and cut some corners - you may want to double check what Wiggle has compared to what your Garmin has sussed out...


----------



## MattMM (8 Jan 2014)

Took advantage of the best day weather-wise for a few weeks to do my longest run so far, with a couple of PRs thrown in for good measure. The big 20 looms soon hopefully...

http://www.strava.com/activities/104821152


----------



## L14M (8 Jan 2014)

Very bored in maths ATM, naming on going out for a ride this evening... Got to get though this maths fist though


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jan 2014)

Right I'm ready for the rain now!
Took a bit of fettling to get the cruds fitted.
Very pleased with the end result, £15.70 (delivered) well spent.







Just need to road test now when my throat calms down.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Very bored in maths ATM, naming on going out for a ride this evening... Got to get though this maths fist though



Get on with the maths, you will miss school when you leave and have to work for a living.




If you are the teacher my above statement still stands


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right I'm ready for the rain now!
> Took a bit of fettling to get t cruds fitted.
> Very pleased with the end result, £15.70 (delivered) well spent.
> 
> ...




That bike is way to clean, and the chain looks slack (well that is what all the experts post!)


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jan 2014)

Environmet Agency are now saying river levels have matched those of 2003
Not true - still 12-14 inches short
Giid job I did not go out on bike, Chertsey Bridge closed this AM


----------



## L14M (8 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get on with the maths, you will miss school when you leave and have to work for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, I had finished when I posted that. Miss maths? Your having a laugh! I get your point and I am the student of a bad maths teacher!


Stonechat said:


> Environmet Agency are now saying river levels have matched those of 2003
> Not true - still 12-14 inches short
> Giid job I did not go out on bike, Chertsey Bridge closed this AM


Sounds quiet bad, tr environment agency don't seem very aware though!


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jan 2014)

Today was forecasted to be the first dry day down in the soggy south for weeks so guess what? Yep, it rained again! Still, another 25 miles to my collection & another bike cleaning session tomorrow!

http://www.strava.com/activities/104850673


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *That bike is way to clean*, and the chain looks slack (well that is what all the experts post!)


I came back from a ride last week and the bike was a Gunky dark beige and so was I from the waist down! No I hadn't been ill. 
That's when I threw the towel in and sorted out the cruds and shoe covers (Still can't get the shoes clean)


----------



## morrisman (8 Jan 2014)

Nice 10 miles around Windsor Great Park on my Tern folder whilst The Sainted Mrs Bailey took photos in Savill Gardens. Nice ride except for the dogs on the shared paths.


----------



## L14M (8 Jan 2014)

Well, i did 5 miles, came in put the bike away etc, sat down and though... "what am i doing?, I'm not tired or hungry, it may be dark but its not raining!". So I went out and did another 5.81 miles! Not bad 12.4mph ave speed between the too, total of 11.81miles. 345 cal, so i had a free dinner too 
Quite chuffed considering i said to my self i'll do 5 miles again today!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2014)

The gritters have been out tonight. Says 2 degrees above in the morning but I don't think I will be taking any chances after Sunday morning. Just had a nice bath and bruising is just starting around the scrape so to land on it again would be agony. Maybe walk the dog first and wait till later.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jan 2014)

Ouch @Mo1959 

On a lighter note, it looks like a map of Australia.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> The gritters have been out tonight. Says 2 degrees above in the morning but I don't think I will be taking any chances after Sunday morning. Just had a nice bath and bruising is just starting around the scrape so to land on it again would be agony. Maybe walk the dog first and wait till later.



Ouch... 
you definitely need those marathon winters for your mtb...


----------



## stevey (8 Jan 2014)

@Mo1959 Extreme close up..... Hope it clears up quickly


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> The gritters have been out tonight. Says 2 degrees above in the morning but I don't think I will be taking any chances after Sunday morning. Just had a nice bath and bruising is just starting around the scrape so to land on it again would be agony. Maybe walk the dog first and wait till later.



Is that your head?


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jan 2014)

Ouch, that looks painful @Mo1959. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is that your head?


No, side of my knee. Right on the bony bit. On top of a scar where I did the same thing last year. Obviously don't learn from my mistakes!


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2014)

Water into the garage (where bike is stored) soon, have strung up the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Water into the garage (where bike is stored) soon, have strung up the bike


Gosh, hope the level drops soon. It must be very worrying living in a flood prone area. Glad you have your priorities right though and have the bike up out of harms way


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2014)

This house was built in 1948 above level of 1947 floods (worst known)
However margin in 2003 was wrrying and it's supposed to get to same level
Neighbours are packing in anticipation of leaving, their house is much lower


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jan 2014)

Hope the flooding stops soon @Stonechat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Water into the garage (where bike is stored) soon, have strung up the bike



fingers crossed for you


----------



## morrisman (9 Jan 2014)

13.2 miles at a new high average of 15mph


----------



## L14M (9 Jan 2014)

Calling today a miss day! still acheing from yesterday and i'm quite tired! 
I'll be doing some cleaning on the bike!


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2014)

morrisman said:


> 13.2 miles at a new high average of 15mph


Good average speed


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jan 2014)

Haven't been out much this week with constraints due to work, being away on 3 days training, so had planned on going out tonight. Don't fancy taking a route through full rush-hour traffic as a leisure ride so I'm getting a free list into town to pop into Evans to try on some fancy bibtights and then buy from the cheapest online retailer at a later date. 

Was looking at waterproof gloves, but after trying the ski gloves I got from ALDI with my new bike I believe I'll be okay once I get used to using them. 

Great speed @morrisman


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Water into the garage (where bike is stored) soon, have strung up the bike



Hope your house and belongings are safe Stonechat. Not been on here for a few days, hope the funeral went well and everything starts settling down for you. 
Take care


----------



## L14M (9 Jan 2014)

Hope your bike, house and other stuff (car etc) is nice and safe, atleast today it didn't rain!
Well you know how i said i wouldn't go out to day?
I had a takeout so changed my mind, only 5 miles but hey its miles!
Liam


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Hope your bike, house and other stuff (car etc) is nice and safe, atleast today it didn't rain!
> Well you know how i said i wouldn't go out to day?
> I had a takeout so changed my mind, only 5 miles but hey its miles!
> Liam


Better make the most of it if this is anything to go by! Hope it's not as bad as it sounds.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45...OW-freezing-winds-and-weather-chaos-to-the-UK


----------



## L14M (9 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Better make the most of it if this is anything to go by! Hope it's not as bad as it sounds.
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45...OW-freezing-winds-and-weather-chaos-to-the-UK


Woop woop, SNOW DAY 

Well.. what am i supposed to say 

Tbh i did notice it was a tad cold, I'll have to get some tights or something tbh!
Liam


----------



## 50000tears (9 Jan 2014)

First ride this year thanks to our lovely weather down south. First ever outing too for my Garmin 500. No idea how to use it properly but at least I can now do Strava stuff like the big boys and girls.

Quite windy but still something to build on.

http://www.strava.com/activities/105175799


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> First ride this year thanks to our lovely weather down south. First ever outing too for my Garmin 500. No idea how to use it properly but at least I can now do Strava stuff like the big boys and girls.
> 
> Quite windy but still something to build on.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/105175799


I just got one too 
Good so far, but need the floods to go to do more serious rides


----------



## 50000tears (9 Jan 2014)

Just looked at the settings and didn't have it set up to stop timing when stopped so being caught by every light coming back certainly hurt my average speed.


----------



## RWright (9 Jan 2014)

I finally got home early enough to take a bike to do some errands before it got dark. It felt great riding a drop bar bike again. Even not being in top riding shape, not clipped in and not wearing padded shorts while fighting after work traffic, it was nice to be back on the road bike. It wasn't even very cold, I warmed up very quickly since I haven't been doing much riding.  I also went after the most hills I could find, so it was not a bad little workout.


----------



## RWright (9 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Better make the most of it if this is anything to go by! Hope it's not as bad as it sounds.
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45...OW-freezing-winds-and-weather-chaos-to-the-UK


Looks cool.  Just a day or so ago it was single digits here, forecast to be 70F here on Sat. then once again drop down over the next few days after that, but hopefully not down to single digits again. This is normally the coldest week or two we get during winter.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jan 2014)

Nothing doing here, man flu has knocked me sideways. I haven't even road tested the new mudguards.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Nothing doing here, man flu has knocked me sideways. I haven't even road tested the new mudguards.


Sorry to hear that Brian. Hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## morrisman (10 Jan 2014)

Oh! the joys of retirement, weather nice again so went out for a briskish 18.5 miles at a new high average of 15.1mph. Only marred by a group of lads in a Chav Saxo who seemed to think they should drive through a speed control pinch point where I had priority, I assumed primary to block their way and received some somewhat impolite advice as to where I should stick my bike


----------



## L14M (10 Jan 2014)

Yay! Another 10.1 miles in, hope to do 20 over the weekend


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jan 2014)

morrisman said:


> Oh! the joys of retirement, weather nice again so went out for a briskish 18.5 miles at a new high average of 15.1mph. Only marred by a group of lads in a Chav Saxo who seemed to think they should drive through a speed control pinch point where I had priority, I assumed primary to block their way and received some somewhat impolite advice as to where I should stick my bike




Think of it like this: probably every penny they spend on NI contributions comes to you


----------



## stevey (10 Jan 2014)

Not had much luck with riding this week (Issues to be solved....)

Hopefully get out this w/end help clear my head 

Well done all who got out though...


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2014)

Frosty out there.....not even thinking about attempting it so off out a decent walk with the dog.

I actually find walking in the cold very pleasant compared with cycling in it anyway. If it gets less cold later I might have just an hour before lunch.


----------



## MattMM (11 Jan 2014)

Canned this mornings cycle after hitting serious black ice just outside my house. Went sideways and ended up on my back side, fortunately helmet saved me as I hit my head off pavement. No major damage done, just been off phone to the local council re: their lack of gritting. Fingers crossed for tomorrow....


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jan 2014)

MattMM said:


> Canned this mornings cycle after hitting serious black ice just outside my house. Went sideways and ended up on my back side, fortunately helmet saved me as I hit my head off pavement. No major damage done, just been off phone to the local council re: their lack of gritting. Fingers crossed for tomorrow....


Don't know what the councils are playing at. They are obviously trying to save money but the amount of salt that is actually coming out of the back of the gritters just now is pathetic. The bit they gritted last night was still icy this morning.

Just walked round to the supermarket and even the pavements are treacherous. Neighbour gave his bike a try but said a mile out the road and it iced up and he go off and walked. Afraid cycling isn't that important to me that I mind missing a few days or even weeks if it is too risky.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2014)

Fantastic weather in Leicester, unfortunately decided to have rest today and get some jobs done around the house.


----------



## Rayzee (11 Jan 2014)

I'm pretty out of shape so I took up cycling as I loved riding as a kid. I did my first cycling trip this morning since I was 14 (I'm 21 now) on my new Triban 5A I bought recently. 

Wow was it tough, my area is not flat at all and I was struggling on hilly roads. I did 4 miles and afterwards I felt sick and my legs could barely support me after I got off the bike. I was hoping I could do way more miles before I was in that state.

It's going to be a long time before my legs become comfortable with this.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jan 2014)

Rayzee said:


> I'm pretty out of shape so I took up cycling as I loved riding as a kid. I did my first cycling trip this morning since I was 14 (I'm 21 now) on my new Triban 5A I bought recently.
> 
> Wow was it tough, my area is not flat at all and I was struggling on hilly roads. I did 4 miles and afterwards I felt sick and my legs could barely support me after I got off the bike. I was hoping I could do way more miles before I was in that state.
> 
> It's going to be a long time before my legs become comfortable with this.




keep at it and you'll soon see improvements. I almost collapsed after I first cycled home from work (it was where I bought the bike) which was 10 miles, I now do that twice a day when based in Bedmnster


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2014)

Rayzee said:


> I'm pretty out of shape so I took up cycling as I loved riding as a kid. I did my first cycling trip this morning since I was 14 (I'm 21 now) on my new Triban 5A I bought recently.
> 
> Wow was it tough, my area is not flat at all and I was struggling on hilly roads. I did 4 miles and afterwards I felt sick and my legs could barely support me after I got off the bike. I was hoping I could do way more miles before I was in that state.
> 
> It's going to be a long time before my legs become comfortable with this.



Keep at it and you will be surprised how quickly your fitness will improve


----------



## eevvee (11 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Keep at it and you will be surprised how quickly your fitness will improve


+1


----------



## WellyWonkey (11 Jan 2014)

Stick with it mate. Your body is just unprepared at the minute and in a bit of shock . Time in the saddle will boost your stamina. Build up slowly, 4 miles is fine. Set yourself a realistic target. Do 5 tomorrow, don't race it. Steady as you go. Your legs will soon toughen up. You will be surprised at how resilient the body is, especIally at your young age! Try and keep the bug up though in your mind, keeping your interest and enjoyment from cycling is key. Keep up the good work fella


----------



## 50000tears (11 Jan 2014)

Certainly tougher on the way out than the way back. Good fun though even if the final hill 3 miles from home nearly killed me!

http://www.strava.com/activities/105552856


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jan 2014)

Rayzee said:


> I'm pretty out of shape so I took up cycling as I loved riding as a kid. I did my first cycling trip this morning since I was 14 (I'm 21 now) on my new Triban 5A I bought recently.
> 
> Wow was it tough, my area is not flat at all and I was struggling on hilly roads. *I did 4 miles and afterwards I felt sick and my legs could barely support me after I got off the bike*. I was hoping I could do way more miles before I was in that state.
> 
> It's going to be a long time before my legs become comfortable with this.


 
I think we can all remember that feeling, keep it up & it will get easier!


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I think we can all remember that feeling, keep it up & it will get easier!


 Well, when I say it gets easier it would do if you quit when it hurts at 45 miles instead of being macho & carrying on to do the 50. (ouch, my thighs hurt!!)

It was still an enjoyable ride on the best day we've had in months weather wise & the best part was helping another guy who was having trouble with a flat & an inner tube valve & between the two of us bumbling along we managed to sort it & get him back on his way.

http://www.strava.com/activities/105547001


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jan 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/105555191

Managed to eventually get out today, not the biggest or fastest ride and the second half was a lot slower than the first (it's where the hills were)
One thing I'm finding right now is that I really struggle as soon as there is any form of gradient, on the flat I can get going at a decent pace but any hill ruins my chances of glory


----------



## L14M (11 Jan 2014)

Just doing the rounds today came to 6.45 miles, Got my bike smart watered and registered with the Met police @ halfords too!


----------



## 50000tears (11 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well, when I say it gets easier it would do if you quit when it hurts at 45 miles instead of being macho & carrying on to do the 50. (ouch, my thighs hurt!!)
> 
> It was still an enjoyable ride on the best day we've had in months weather wise & the best part was helping another guy who was having trouble with a flat & an inner tube valve & between the two of us bumbling along we managed to sort it & get him back on his way.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/105547001


Goonerobes I see you are in the New Forest area. I am doing the much hated (by the locals) Wiggle Spring Sportive there. Do you know what the route is like regarding hills and the like.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> Goonerobes I see you are in the New Forest area. I am doing the much hated (by the locals) Wiggle Spring Sportive there. Do you know what the route is like regarding hills and the like.


 I did the 40 mile route in October last year as per this: http://www.strava.com/activities/87044109 & depending on which day Sky TV make Arsenal play I hope to do it again this year.

Most of the roads used are pretty quiet traffic wise & although the forest isn't exactly blessed with mountains it is a little undulating in places. There are also a few barren areas which can be breezy but generally most roads are amongst trees, bushes & the like with some lovely scenery thrown in. (plus plenty of ponies & cows to ride around!)


----------



## BrynCP (11 Jan 2014)

I have done a 33 miler once, and today I did my second 29 miler. At 26 miles I just wanted to go to sleep, and I started shouting at the wind! I did get lost* so I was in the wrong frame of mind, but hopefully I can manage next week without looking like an idiot to anybody passing.

*I got lost because I joined the old Hull to Hornsea Railway on the Trans Pennine Trail and as you get close to Hull the tree roots are damaging the trail making the ride incredibly bumpy or even dangerous at points because it's almost like hitting kerbs every now and then! I decided to come off thinking surely I can navigate my own city - apparently not!


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2014)

Got my first bike since 2000 last June, did a triathlon in September and an 82 mile sportive in November.

I don't commute by bike, I might have to start to get more bike miles in though.


----------



## 50000tears (11 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I did the 40 mile route in October last year as per this: http://www.strava.com/activities/87044109 & depending on which day Sky TV make Arsenal play I hope to do it again this year.
> 
> Most of the roads used are pretty quiet traffic wise & although the forest isn't exactly blessed with mountains it is a little undulating in places. There are also a few barren areas which can be breezy but generally most roads are amongst trees, bushes & the like with some lovely scenery thrown in. (plus plenty of ponies & cows to ride around!)



Thanks that is a help. So much so that I wont hold your poor football team choice against you!


----------



## 50000tears (11 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I did the 40 mile route in October last year as per this: http://www.strava.com/activities/87044109 & depending on which day Sky TV make Arsenal play I hope to do it again this year.
> 
> Most of the roads used are pretty quiet traffic wise & although the forest isn't exactly blessed with mountains it is a little undulating in places. There are also a few barren areas which can be breezy but generally most roads are amongst trees, bushes & the like with some lovely scenery thrown in. (plus plenty of ponies & cows to ride around!)



Thanks that is a help. So much so that I wont hold your poor football team choice against you!


----------



## stevey (11 Jan 2014)

First ride in ages it seems....And was welcome.
http://www.strava.com/activities/105551640


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jan 2014)

MattMM said:


> Canned this mornings cycle after hitting serious black ice just outside my house. Went sideways and ended up on my back side, fortunately helmet saved me as I hit my head off pavement. No major damage done, just been off phone to the local council re: their lack of gritting. Fingers crossed for tomorrow....



Glad about the helmet and your head. If I were you I'd check that helmet very carefully in case it needs replacing, I have heard that it may not do such a great protection job the second time it needs to. Safety first and all that.
Glad you're ok though and hopefully weather will improve x

Reason for edit: spotted a typo


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jan 2014)

Hubby and I joined a local turbo session yesterday morning. A coach has started a triathlon club, but we are just doing the 6 week cycle training and not the run or swim stuff. 

All went well up to the point I fell off the bloomin' thing! Never done that before in the garage, so I think it it must have been the way I attached the bike to the turbo. I need to get that corrected PDQ! 

Felt a right plonker, so next time I'm borrowing one of her 'club' turbos and hopefully getting a lesson in putting the two together before I get on. I wouldn't mind, but it was in the cool down bit, and not where I was pedalling like fury. 

Hey Ho. Off to check the weather to see if I can get on the roads today for the first time in a week!

Have fun and stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs I have a decent quality exercise bike in the house but I don't know when I last used it. It just doesn't feel like a real bike and I hate exercising indoors. Next door neighbour got a spin bike of Amazon and has it in his garage and it at least looks more like you are sitting on a proper bike but I still doubt I would use it very often.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/We-Sports-A...UTF8&qid=1389514498&sr=8-1&keywords=spin+bike
White, sparkling roads again here this morning. If anything even colder than yesterday I think. Oh well, dog will be happy because she will probably get an extended walk instead.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jan 2014)

The turbo I have and the ones yesterday are what you attach your own bike to, so the set up is just like riding a bike outdoors. As you know I've had a few spills on the roads and these have always been to my right. Thought I'd mix it up a bit yesterday and fell to the left! Just spotted this morning that I also bashed my right knee by the look of a bruise which has appeared! 
Hey Ho. 

Off to walk the dog, who will also be pleased with the outing, and guessing there will be frost and ice out on the field. Good job lovely hubby bought me a down filled jacket for my birthday which will keep me toasty warm


----------



## RWright (12 Jan 2014)

I didn't get in a ride yesterday, it was raining and windy in the morning so I decided to get a little sleep in afternoon. I woke up and my fan was going on and off because the power was going out. I just went back to sleep but did notice the wind sounded strong and rain was hitting the windows. A little later the power was completely off and I started hearing sirens. I decided to get up, and since I didn't have anything to do since the power was out, I grabbed my Sansa Clip and decided to go see what all the hoopla was. It was still raining some with a pretty heavy wind so I walked instead of ride the bike. I didn't want to get totally soaking wet and cold in case I didn't have power when I got back home.

I had slept thru a very serious storm. There were huge trees blown down in areas all around my local area but nothing major in the actual subdivision I live in. Some of them had taken down power lines and some were blocking the roads. The airport had the highest wind gust ever recorded there and there were funnel cloud sightings being reported in areas within 20 miles of where I live. I didn't realize it but I was out walking while the storm was still going on but the bad part had already come through. I never felt I was in any sort of danger at all. My power was back on by the time I got home from my walk, I felt very fortunate, my internet just came back on about an hour ago though. Not having internet is pretty bad about the only thing worse is not having power.

The link below shows a cell phone video a guy got of an apartment building under construction being blown down by the wind. The first picture at the top is the video of it.
http://www.wral.com/tracking-reports-of-storm-damage-across-central-n-c-/13291102/

Hopefully I can get a few miles in on the bike tomorrow. Totally crazy weather, the odds of this stuff happening during January are very low. The sunset tonight looked like a sunset during a hurricane, really weird yellow orange sky color. I wish I had my camera with me when I saw it. I will soon learn how to operate my GoPro and next time we get some wild weather I will get some footage.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2014)

@RWright Scary stuff Rocky. Stay safe and don't take any risks going out in any of your freaky weather!
@Phoenix Lincs I've discovered not even dog walking is safe! I think I stood on a slippy tree root this morning and did the splits! Hips got a bit wrenched and landed on the other knee. I am now sporting two skint knees........you would think I was 5 on my next birthday and not 55!


----------



## Shaunthesheep (12 Jan 2014)

Did my longest ride of 2014 yesterday 34.5 mile legs feel a bit stiff so of down Rother valley now with my 7 year old daughter for a nice steady ride and hopefully free the tight legs up a bit https://www.strava.com/activities/105506393


----------



## stevey (12 Jan 2014)

Left it a bit later than normal on a sunday outing (Frost & ice of the black variety). So while there was a break in the weather popped out with carrie for a gentle outing

http://www.strava.com/activities/105805945

Good thing, She is beginning to like the bike a lot so thats all good 

@Mo1959 What are you like???  Hope youre not too badly damaged


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright Scary stuff Rocky. Stay safe and don't take any risks going out in any of your freaky weather!
> @Phoenix Lincs I've discovered not even dog walking is safe! I think I stood on a slippy tree root this morning and did the splits! Hips got a bit wrenched and landed on the other knee. I am now sporting two skint knees........you would think I was 5 on my next birthday and not 55!



Ouch. I discovered a couple of bruises I hadn't noticed from my turbo event! What are we like? Ladies of a certain age, having second childhoods!


----------



## David L (12 Jan 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/105445921

Just started doing more distance from my normal commuting of 6mile, could do with Planning a route before setting off was out longer than intended , legs were tired after lol


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Jan 2014)

Went out for my first ride of 2014 this morning, had to go out early due to other commitments, was a bit scary early on and had to walk about half a mile down a local road called Watery Lane, it was pure sheet ice and hard to stay upright walking.

Cleared a a bit on the main roads but took it nice and steady.

http://app.strava.com/activities/105819529


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jan 2014)

Didn't get out at all today 

BUT, entered myself and hubby into Nottingham Cycle Live event in June. Just doing the 50 mile version this year, but hopefully the weather will be better this year than when I did the 100 version last year. And it's a step up for Dave who I've also entered for the Wiggle No Excuses 40miler in March. 
 Woo hoo, 2 events we can both cycle!


----------



## Naemeth (12 Jan 2014)

Looking into cycle computers, how is this one?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/garmin/edge-200-gps-ec030618

Want to be able to upload and track progress (probably on Strava), get average speed / time spent cycling / distance / calories and GPS is handy


----------



## Reece (12 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've also entered for the Wiggle No Excuses 40miler in March.
> Woo hoo, 2 events we can both cycle!


May pass each other then as I'm doing it again this year. Hoping for better weather this year to actually get to do the 80 mile epic route. There was an excuse by Wiggle last year haha


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Jan 2014)

Reece said:


> May pass each other then as I'm doing it again this year. Hoping for better weather this year to actually get to do the 80 mile epic route. There was an excuse by Wiggle last year haha



I did the 40 last year, signed up for the 80 this time but will see how the weather is, can't be no worse than last year.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jan 2014)

Went out earlier today with gf. It was her first ride clipped in, and she's struggling with confidence with them after falling at a junction. I'm hoping we can keep going out and she'll learn how to use them. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/105771303


----------



## philcr (12 Jan 2014)

third ride of 2014 today. 32 miles with some undulating road surfaces. Totalled 56 miles in the last seven days which brings me to a quarter of the distance travelled since i got the bike in august 2013.

happy days


----------



## puffinbilly (12 Jan 2014)

Wanted to do a decent ride today but too frosty/ icy to risk it first thing - so with other things to do later in the day decided on a spin class.....thought this would be fine - a quick 45 minutes -I've never done a spin class before. Let's just say that it's fortunate that I'm not in the Thames valley or I would have contributed to the flooding!
Really enjoyed it though but no wind and disappointed at the end to find I'd not moved -some of the scenery was different from usual and the traffic seemed incredibly light - pleased to report that I didn't let cyclechat down on my debut - not one person passed me. 
Good fun though -then went to the match - Newcastle were robbed - my face apparently kept half the crowd warm it was that red!


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jan 2014)

JUst an update in case anyone is wondering
We did not get flooded
As well as neighbours who left, the house behind us got an inch of water
It's about 18 cm down on peak now but only slowly going down. Still water in the road and
I could lower the bike in the garage, but still need wellies to leave the road!
BBC reports that the river was still rising were a little inaccurate (I.e. the water was actually going down)

Need the level to go down in case of further rain,
Some of the upstream river levels are decreasing nicely so looks good
No more cycling for a few days though, when will resume search for n+1 (road bike), probably secondhand

We've had not post since about Thursday - will have to go to the depot to collect it


----------



## MattMM (13 Jan 2014)

Overcame my now primal fear of black ice following incident at weekend, weather a lot better today as were roads so took advantage and managed to nail my first over-20 miler. Also hit 1000ft elevation in a single ride so chuffed big time. If you'd said to me just over a month ago when I started I'd be doing this, I wouldn't have believed you - thanks to everyone on here for their support and kudos on Strava, it's much appreciated

http://www.strava.com/activities/106074188


----------



## L14M (13 Jan 2014)

Back from THE WORST ride i've ever been on,
Planned to do 15 miles, it rained as i left. Waited 20 mins it stopped, so i went out, tried a new route it was very slippery. 
......Then I lost it, the front end slipped out I put my right leg down and managed to bounce back up. Smashed my bollocks on the top bar... Pulled over, held my nuts like they'd fallen out.... Then carried on... got lost..... found my way back... Its unlit... Wet forrest asphalt covered in leaves with 1 5 led light... Yep was fun. Oh it was only 3.27 miles too!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> JUst an update in case anyone is wondering
> We did not get flooded
> As well as neighbours who left, the house behind us got an inch of water
> It's about 18 cm down on peak now but only slowly going down. Still water in the road and
> ...



Glad to see you and the house are okay


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Jan 2014)

Bit chuffed with myself. Cadence sensor not been working for a few rides. Tried to work out why and fix it, and initially failed. Came into the house to check the user guide then realised I hadn't checked the alignment of the pedal sensor. Boom. Slight wiggle and now it works. 

One happy bunny


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Jan 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I did the 40 last year, signed up for the 80 this time but will see how the weather is, can't be no worse than last year.


Cool. Give us a wave as you fly past!


----------



## Leescfc79 (13 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Cool. Give us a wave as you fly past!



They will be no flying past anyone by me!!


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jan 2014)

Tin Pot said:


> Got my first bike since 2000 last June, did a triathlon in September and an 82 mile sportive in November.
> 
> I don't commute by bike, I might have to start to get more bike miles in though.


You're doing really well


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs I have a decent quality exercise bike in the house but I don't know when I last used it. It just doesn't feel like a real bike and I hate exercising indoors. Next door neighbour got a spin bike of Amazon and has it in his garage and it at least looks more like you are sitting on a proper bike but I still doubt I would use it very often.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/We-Sports-Aerobic-Training-Exercise/dp/B0092DOEHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389514498&sr=8-1&keywords=spin bike
> White, sparkling roads again here this morning. If anything even colder than yesterday I think. Oh well, dog will be happy because she will probably get an extended walk instead.


I am hoping river level will go down enough that I no longer have to carry doggy over the flooded road. I am taking a diversion to get to a high section of riverbank, just want to get back to normal where I get straight onto the grass by the river, though it's bound to be horrible and muddy
for a while


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jan 2014)

Apart from dealing with flooding etc, there was frozen floodwater on the roads this morning, lethal

Looked in a couple of bike shops
Quite like the Boardman though the gears are not what I want really.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jan 2014)

Laid all my kit out last night, woke up this morning and the roads/cars were all covered in a heavy frost. It would have been okay once I got to the main roads, but getting there isn't worth the risk


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Laid all my kit out last night, woke up this morning and the roads/cars were all covered in a heavy frost. It would have been okay once I got to the main roads, but getting there isn't worth the risk


Very sensible Steve, especially with your new bike. After experiencing a fall on ice this year and last I can honestly say it's not worth it. You go down so quickly you don't have time to save yourself or your bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Laid all my kit out last night, woke up this morning and the roads/cars were all covered in a heavy frost. It would have been okay once I got to the main roads, but getting there isn't worth the risk



Hybrid/MTB and marathon winters are what you need, 76 miles over three rides done on mine today


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hybrid/MTB and marathon winters are what you need, 76 miles over three rides done on mine today



I have thought that a hybrid with discs may be n+1 for a commuter.


----------



## L14M (14 Jan 2014)

Got another 5.2 miles in today, need better gloves its 4c when i went out. fingerless gloves are lethal!


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Got another 5.2 miles in today, need better gloves its 4c when i went out. fingerless gloves are lethal!



My hands are falling apart, I need to keep using loads of moisturiser because it's horrible. Bought some new gloves in Evans on sunday, these should help


----------



## Naemeth (15 Jan 2014)

I bought myself some fairly cheap gloves after a fall in August (did some damage to hand which made it very difficult to cycle back) as protection if I do crash. They keep me warm-ish for a short ride above 0C (I wouldn't ride on ice without proper ice spikes!)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jan 2014)

Was planning to ride last night due to a cancelled appt but by the time I got home I felt really hungry then lost the will to get the bike out. I'm laid here listening to a downpour and trying to psych myself up to walk the dog to suss out what it's really like rather than what it sounds like. Need to get my ass in gear!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Was planning to ride last night due to a cancelled appt but by the time I got home I felt really hungry then lost the will to get the bike out. I'm laid here listening to a downpour and trying to psych myself up to walk the dog to suss out what it's really like rather than what it sounds like. Need to get my ass in gear!


Must be pretty generalised rain today by the sounds of it. Rained most of the night here too and still raining with more forecast. There was a lot of standing water yesterday as it was and I can't think of a road to go out that won't have a fair bit of flooding today. Well, apart from maybe up to the local reservoir and that is a 3 mile steep climb so I think I will pass on that at my current fitness level. Lol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I have thought that a hybrid with discs may be n+1 for a commuter.



Go for it, I would also get a second wheel set, one with normal tyres and one with ice tyres, makes life a lot easier.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Go for it, I would also get a second wheel set, one with normal tyres and one with ice tyres, makes life a lot easier.


That sounds brilliant if I could just win the lottery......oh, I forgot I don't do it....oh well. 
I think it's a bike with water wings I would need today!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That sounds brilliant if I could just win the lottery......oh, I forgot I don't do it....oh well.
> I think it's a bike with water wings I would need today!



Mo, I've given in and am going to get a rear mudguard for the Sirrus, fed up of a soaking rear!


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jan 2014)

Spent a good hour cleaning and GT85ing my bike last night. Cycled to with this morning and it was wet again. At least the bike was basically silent :-)


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mo, I've given in and am going to get a rear mudguard for the Sirrus, fed up of a soaking rear!


I wouldn't be without them now if it is wet at all. Don't care what they look like or if they make the bike heavier, etc. 

Was round taking my neighbour's bin in and they let me have a go on their spin bike in the garage. Did 16 miles on it. Absolutely dripping with sweat when I finished.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Got another 5.2 miles in today, need better gloves its 4c when i went out. fingerless gloves are lethal!



Definitely ski gloves.

If you don't ski, then Aldi or Lidl are probably selling cheap ones.


----------



## L14M (15 Jan 2014)

Cheers,
Got in after a 10.2 mile ride. Wore a thermal top and cycling bottoms with a windproof high vis running jacket on top. For my gloves I found some wool gloves to put on below my fingerless gloves. Its much nicer today, but i do think i'll be good down to 2*c. Would go out for longer but as per usual its getting busier and i don't want to be out in that! Roll on summer and i'll be out along some unlit quite roads and paths  This weekend I WILL break the 20 mile mark ;D


----------



## Nomadski (15 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Laid all my kit out last night, woke up this morning and the roads/cars were all covered in a heavy frost. It would have been okay once I got to the main roads, but getting there isn't worth the risk



My friend who is in hospital with a broken collar bone after skidding on black ice would say you have been very sensible!

@Stonechat - hope your flooding problems go away soon, this weather is shockingly bad for everyone, but some have had it so so bad.

@L14M - Well done on getting out in the cold! For the hands I would personally recommend some dedicated cold weather cycling gloves - long fingered and tend to be weatherproof while still allowing your hands to breathe. Mine also have the gel pads you find on normal cycling gloves. My hands get too toasty using normal wear standard winter gloves.

These are mine, but Im sure there are other good ones too - http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/strike-gloves-ec011696


----------



## L14M (16 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> My friend who is in hospital with a broken collar bone after skidding on black ice would say you have been very sensible!
> 
> @Stonechat - hope your flooding problems go away soon, this weather is shockingly bad for everyone, but some have had it so so bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Think i'll be paying a visit to evans


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> My friend who is in hospital with a broken collar bone after skidding on black ice would say you have been very sensible!
> 
> @Stonechat - hope your flooding problems go away soon, this weather is shockingly bad for everyone, but some have had it so so bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks water levels are still going down. Still some water in the garden
Will get out when I can
Looked in at some Giant Defy's at an LBS yesterday. Not in a rush
Maybe I will get out on bike soon


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2014)

It's certainly been a strange winter so far. No snow to speak of but, up here anyway, it just seems to be lurching from very wet and windy some days to frost and icy roads on others. This morning isn't much above freezing and it is foggy!  Oh, and rain has just come back on. Rapidly losing the notion to cycle until around March.


----------



## L14M (16 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's certainly been a strange winter so far. No snow to speak of but, up here anyway, it just seems to be lurching from very wet and windy some days to frost and icy roads on others. This morning isn't much above freezing and it is foggy!  Oh, and rain has just come back on. Rapidly losing the notion to cycle until around March.


I can see why! Perhaps if it gets a little better go out? I already want a turbo trainer!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> I can see why! Perhaps if it gets a little better go out? I already want a turbo trainer!


Might be better later. Well, off with the cycling gear and on with the wet weather dog walking gear and just go a decent walk instead I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2014)

BBC weather forecast for Leicester is it is going to be very wet, so obviously it is a brilliant blue sky and sunshine outside.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2014)

Torrential rain for just 5 minutes while Sainbury's were delivering, immediately back to blue skies after so looks are deceptive
Glad I was not outin it

Pencilling in a ride for Sunday

Seriously tempted
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/felt-z95-sora-wiggle-exclusive/


----------



## azraphale (16 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Torrential rain for just 5 minutes while Sainbury's were delivering, immediately back to blue skies after so looks are deceptive
> Glad I was not outin it
> 
> Pencilling in a ride for Sunday
> ...



Ive got the z95 and i have to say i love it, ive not had anyother road bike since the 80's to compare it to mind, but i think for the money it would be rude not to


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Seriously tempted
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/felt-z95-sora-wiggle-exclusive/


Very nice


----------



## morrisman (16 Jan 2014)

Well that 18 miler completes the first 100 of my planned 3000 for this year, and got home just as the heavens opened.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well that 18 miler completes the first 100 of my planned 3000 for this year, and got home just as the heavens opened.


Well done  I eventually got out for a spin as well. Roads covered in filthy puddles and a bit foggy but got 21 miles in. That'll do me fine for this time of the year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Torrential rain for just 5 minutes while Sainbury's were delivering, immediately back to blue skies after so looks are deceptive
> Glad I was not outin it
> 
> Pencilling in a ride for Sunday
> ...



I have a Felt hybrid that I bought from Wiggle and think it is a fantastic bike, done a fair few miles on it.


----------



## azraphale (16 Jan 2014)

Got my first ride of the year in today. The weather looked hopeful so out i dashed. I was trying to do a route i had seen on map my ride, but took a wrong turn, got completely lost, got completely soaked when the heavens opened, went through a ford, had a puncture and then my phone died so didnt record most of the ride.
Was bloody good fun though


----------



## Salinger (16 Jan 2014)

Hi guys, new here.
I want to lose weight and get my confidence and fitness back so I have decided to take up cycling and walking. I live in Manchester and the Peak District is only 40 mins away on train. I wondered if any of you go cycling there? Plus how do you guys monitor your mileage? Can you use a phone app or have you bought a pedometre?

Really inspiring stuff on here


----------



## azraphale (16 Jan 2014)

Hi and welcome salinger, i personally use a phone app called runkeeper, many on here use strava. Best to try all the apps and see which one is your favourite. The peak district is to far away for me unfortunately, i'm well jel now  
Mak ethe most off all that beautiful scenery and when you've got the bug buy yourself a gps cycle computer


----------



## Salinger (16 Jan 2014)

Thank you I will check out those apps then. Do you just keep the phone in your pocket? Strange how it works really!!!

Ah I know I'm lucky! So I should definitely make the most of it


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2014)

@L14M I have the same gloves as @Nomadski They're very warm and from my experience pretty good at stopping water getting in. I've had occasions where my hands have been damp but that may be due to commuter racing/wearing a full waterproof coat

edit: the coat would have an affect due to boil-in-the-bag-itis


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2014)

@Mo1959 You use SKS raceblades, is that right? (I think I've asked this before)


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2014)

I'm behind on my 2014 goal of 5,000 miles pro rata by 60 miles 

Hopefully getting back in the hab of 40-60 milers over weekends will bring me back to where I need to be as on Monday I may no longer be cycling to work (moving)


----------



## azraphale (16 Jan 2014)

Salinger said:


> Thank you I will check out those apps then. Do you just keep the phone in your pocket? Strange how it works really!!!
> 
> Ah I know I'm lucky! So I should definitely make the most of it



I keep my phone in a zipped pocket on the back of my jacket or in my saddle bag. I'm not really a techie but i think the apps use roaming internet connection to track your distance and mph via gps signals. I could be utterly wrong though as i'm really not a technical person


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2014)

Many use Strava, but there are other possibilities, Endomondo, Ride with GPS, GPSies
After a while I got fed up using the phone and got a GPS but it's a good way in to use the phone


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @Mo1959 You use SKS raceblades, is that right? (I think I've asked this before)


No, just the normal SKS Chromoplastics in narrow width for the road bike Steve.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-chromoplastic-road-mudguard-set/


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> No, just the normal SKS Chromoplastics in narrow width for the road bike Steve.
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-chromoplastic-road-mudguard-set/



Okay, as I'm a little worried about clearance over my 25s and want to know what other people use. May pop onto the help/tecknical knowledge pages and as some of the blessed to help


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay, as I'm a little worried about clearance over my 25s and want to know what other people use. May pop onto the help/tecknical knowledge pages and as some of the blessed to help


Yes, might be a tight fit. I run 23s and they just give a nice clearance.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm behind on my 2014 goal of 5,000 miles pro rata by 60 miles
> 
> Hopefully getting back in the hab of 40-60 milers over weekends will bring me back to where I need to be as on Monday I may no longer be cycling to work (moving)



Plenty of time to catch it up yet


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Okay, as I'm a little worried about clearance over my 25s and want to know what other people use. May pop onto the help/tecknical knowledge pages and as some of the blessed to help


or pop to your LBS


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Jan 2014)

Well, I had a call this morning cancelling an appointment. As a self employed person, a cancellation should be a 'half empty glass' moment, but for an optomist and a peddler, it was a 'nearly full glass' moment. I went out for a cycle and really, really enjoyed it. I definitely felt I had my mojo back. It was chilly, sure, but the sky was blue and the sun was out (reflecting off the rainwater a bit, but you can't have everything). I wasn't doing anything spectacular speed-wise or cadence or heartrate-wise, but it was great and I managed to ride further than I have since London100 in August. Whoop whoop 

I had to turn around when I came upon a huge puddle that a 4-by-4 just managed to get through, so I went a different way and made it up as I went along.

http://app.strava.com/activities/106778296

I was out longer than I'd intended, so had to have such a quick shower and get changed for work, that I couldn't upload it until tonight.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> or pop to your LBS




That's the plan, but I won't be drafted into then also paying for a new set of tyres, I have some 23s here but plan on running the stock tyres and rims until March time


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jan 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well, I had a call this morning cancelling an appointment. As a self employed person, a cancellation should be a 'half empty glass' moment, but for an optomist and a peddler, it was a 'nearly full glass' moment. I went out for a cycle and really, really enjoyed it. I definitely felt I had my mojo back. It was chilly, sure, but the sky was blue and the sun was out (reflecting off the rainwater a bit, but you can't have everything). I wasn't doing anything spectacular speed-wise or cadence or heartrate-wise, but it was great and I managed to ride further than I have since London100 in August. Whoop whoop
> 
> I had to turn around when I came upon a huge puddle that a 4-by-4 just managed to get through, so I went a different way and made it up as I went along.
> 
> ...




Great ride there, and very brave in this weather!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jan 2014)

Finally came off the fence and ordered Felt Z95


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Finally came off the fence and ordered Felt Z95



make sure you post pictures when it arrives


----------



## azraphale (17 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Finally came off the fence and ordered Felt Z95



I hope you love it as much as i love mine. It has fantastic reviews from the magazines. Was slightly dearer when i got mine but still a cracking bargain. Cant get anything better for that price new


----------



## MattMM (17 Jan 2014)

Had to give yesterday's planned outing a miss due to early morning ice on side roads, however made up for it this lunchtime. Don't know if it was frustration at missing out yesterday or just generally good conditions, but managed to smash 7 personal records on the one ride, my best ever so far

http://www.strava.com/activities/106949209#


----------



## 50000tears (17 Jan 2014)

Last weekends long(ish) ride identified my weakness in climbing. First of many steps to remedy this.

http://www.strava.com/activities/106966265


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> Last weekends long(ish) ride identified my weakness in climbing. First of many steps to remedy this.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/106966265


Ouch


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> Last weekends long(ish) ride identified my weakness in climbing. First of many steps to remedy this.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/106966265


Seem to be doing OK
See you are in Weymouth area
Remember struggling to go up the hill towards Portland Bill towards the hotel at the top of the first climb. Always had to stop halfway
This was in the 80's probably


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jan 2014)

azraphale said:


> I hope you love it as much as i love mine. It has fantastic reviews from the magazines. Was slightly dearer when i got mine but still a cracking bargain. Cant get anything better for that price new


The big discount on the 2013 model was a help


----------



## 50000tears (17 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Seem to be doing OK
> See you are in Weymouth area
> Remember struggling to go up the hill towards Portland Bill towards the hotel at the top of the first climb. Always had to stop halfway
> This was in the 80's probably


Don't go that way generally as a bit limited but know the hill you mean. Did it as my Christmas Day ride!


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jan 2014)

@Stonechat Hope oyou enjoy the new bike, don't forget to show us some pics


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Great ride there, and very brave in this weather!



The weather was fab apart from some wind nearing the end, but even that wasn't too bad


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/107171592

7 miles off a metric century, I shouldn't have stayed out so long


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/107171592
> 
> 7 miles off a metric century, I shouldn't have stayed out so long


Well done. Great effort at this time of the year. 

I think it will be at least a couple of months before I even contemplate that. Glad I didn't stay out too long this morning as it has rained constantly since I got back and very cold with it.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Great effort at this time of the year.
> 
> I think it will be at least a couple of months before I even contemplate that. Glad I didn't stay out too long this morning as it has rained constantly since I got back and very cold with it.


I was around 30 miles out and it belted it down for about 3-5 minutes, after that it was just drizzling constantly. It was truely horrible, I should have had a coat on I think


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jan 2014)

I have now registered for the British Heart Foundation London to Brighton ride on June 15th!
http://www.justgiving.com/BobDouglas


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Jan 2014)

Turbo training Session #2 with local TriClub this morning. Hopefully the training will pay off as it was quite a tough one. I enjoyed the session and didn't find it quite as hard as last week's efforts, although the others thought it was harder. I wonder whether I wasn't working as hard this week ? Had a problem with the HR monitor as it was showing zone 1.8 to 1.9 during a very hard effort, so I chucked it off. No idea what was wrong, so I'll need to check it out before I want to use it properly. Stay safe folks


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2014)

Rained all night. Having cleaned the grime off the roadie and oiled the chain last night I don't think I can face the thought of it being filthy again within five minutes so maybe just a short plod on the mtb this morning.


----------



## stevey (19 Jan 2014)

May try to get some cycling in later but today is mainly taken up by going to see various rental properties.....

Have fun all who get out today....


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Jan 2014)

Just been out for Sunday lunch. Fully fuelled with roast beef, huge piles of veg and a glass of wine. No ride for me today. Unless I sleep it off first


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jan 2014)

Longest ride to date (that is since starting up again)
44.1 miles at ave 12.6 - was faster, but flagging at the end. If I had a lock with me would've stoppped for a coffee

Nice run through Chertsey, Chobham, Frimley, Hawley, then turned north through the outskirts of Yateley where we used to live, skirting Bracknell, turning back east towards home and through Ascot Egham and home
I did have alternative ending through the park, but thnk it would've been more climbing, and Sunday there are lots of pedestrians anyway

Though bike did not get wet in the floods, the chain did get rusty, I did lube it but it's making noises now.
think I need to degrease, clean, dry it, somewhere in the middle use a wire brush to get more rust off

Never been a thorough cleaner but this one needs going over
http://www.strava.com/activities/107455459

Only second ride of the year and longest and also most climbing
1598 feet


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jan 2014)

Well done @Stonechat & all others out this weekend, some good rides going on. 

Having managed to get myself a free Specialized bike fit last Wednesday (the chap had just done his training so has to do a number of "freebies" for assessment), today was the first chance I've had to ride since so I just did a little 25 miles to check out any potential aches & pains from the changes made.

Given my back problems I must admit I'm a little concerned by the 3cm increase in seat height & various other changes but at the moment (he says touching wood) all seems fine so hopefully the morning after will not bring any new problems. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/107464821


----------



## 50000tears (19 Jan 2014)

Nice effort Stonechat, good to see you using your Garmin now. New to mine too and I am loving it. 

Excellent weather down south for a change although the roads were still very wet. Only had time for a short ride but saw loads of other folks out on their road bikes which was nice. Discovered that two bits of buttered toast is not really sufficient fueling for a ride of any length!

http://www.strava.com/activities/107427760


----------



## MattMM (19 Jan 2014)

Had a nice wee weather and time window so did a straight out and back blast along the A77 cycle route. Takes me above the 50 mile mark for the week for the first time due in part to my first 20+ miler on Monday. Chuffed

http://www.strava.com/activities/107494038


----------



## simmi (19 Jan 2014)

Hi all, not been on for some months so nice to read back and see what you have all been up to, most of the regulars are still about with the notable exception of Nigel, not logged any miles on my cycle log either (I hope all is well with him)
My focus has changed a little with the aim of doing Triathlon this season, I will let you know how I get on.
After a bit of a break have got in a couple of club rides and some mud plugging on my MTB, really enjoyed today's ride, damp to start but plenty warm enough.
http://app.strava.com/activities/107452466
Oh and stop kidding yourselves anyone who has been posting on here as long as me is no longer a novice, you know who you are (Mo, Superleeds, Typhon, Phoenix, Reece, and Brian to name a few)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2014)

simmi said:


> Hi all, not been on for some months so nice to read back and see what you have all been up to, most of the regulars are still about with the notable exception of Nigel, not logged any miles on my cycle log either (I hope all is well with him)
> My focus has changed a little with the aim of doing Triathlon this season, I will let you know how I get on.
> After a bit of a break have got in a couple of club rides and some mud plugging on my MTB, really enjoyed today's ride, damp to start but plenty warm enough.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/107452466
> Oh and stop kidding yourselves anyone who has been posting on here as long as me is no longer a novice, you know who you are (Mo, Superleeds, Typhon, Phoenix, Reece, and Brian to name a few)



Welcome back

I only come into this thread to give moral support, honest


----------



## spooks (19 Jan 2014)

Got out on the bike for the first time in a month today! Holidays and sheer lazyness have got in the way. I did my regular 28 mile route and I must admit that my thighs are aching a bit more than last time!! Enjoyable though and loads of cyclists out, more than I've ever seen before actually.


----------



## Salinger (19 Jan 2014)

Im off on my first proper ride tomorrow, Not got a route set or anything, just going to go to the Peaks and test it all out, see what i can find etc. Ive not got the best bike at all, dont even know what kind of bike it is!! I suppose that will hinder me in the long run? Im just looking to get my fitness up, lose some weight and enjoy myself though. Im really excited and a little apprehensive!


----------



## Salinger (19 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Many use Strava, but there are other possibilities, Endomondo, Ride with GPS, GPSies
> After a while I got fed up using the phone and got a GPS but it's a good way in to use the phone



hey, yes ive downloaded Endomondo as my sister uses it, ill try both and decide which feels best  Thanks


----------



## Salinger (19 Jan 2014)

I have this bike "phantom integra mountain bike" got it for £35 at a used bike store. So i guess its pretty rubbish haha
Doesnt ride the smoothest or fastest but that could be down to me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jan 2014)

Not much doing here, still shaking off Manflu and I started night shifts last Monday. Even managed two days of bus driving as well this weekend, at least I'll have some cash soon for wheel upgrades.
Still looking forward to checking out the new mudguards.


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Jan 2014)

I don't often ride two days in a row but with no adverse effects from the set up changes & the fact it wasn't raining again meant it would have been rude not to! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/107741238


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jan 2014)

Had a lot to do today and besides new bike not due until tomorrow.
Late morning delivery van pulled up and one new bike
Visited Mum on the hybrid and very short outing on the Felt Z95

Forgotten what a road bike feels like
I like the lower centre of gravity
Brakes feel a bit soft - probably need bedding in
Forgotten how when you push hard you have to really hold the handlebar to keep going straight,

Did a PR without trying much
Here is a pic (before I had adjusted the angle of the handlebar)
http://www.strava.com/activities/107759479


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2014)

@Stonechat That looks very nice Bob. I wish you many happy miles on it.


----------



## azraphale (20 Jan 2014)

congratulations on the bike and the PB, it is a thing of beauty is it not


----------



## stevey (20 Jan 2014)

@Stonechat Very nice enjoy the ride


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jan 2014)

Looked at the tyre - max pressure quoted 130 psi
My cheapo Halford red track pump can only manage about 105 psi!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Looked at the tyre - max pressure quoted 130 psi
> My cheapo Halford red track pump can only manage about 105 psi!


I wouldn't fancy running at 130 psi on anything other than a totally smooth surface. You will lose your fillings. Lol. 105 sounds fine.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jan 2014)

Gorgeous bike @Stonechat


----------



## Old Plodder (21 Jan 2014)

Nice looking ride Stonechat, I have one of Felt's single speeds, rides like a dream, pity the 'motor' is so 'rusty'. Enjoy.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jan 2014)

Not really deflated but rear tyre flat this morning
Took the inner tube out and it is defective, three tiny pinpricks near the valve, in the manufacture. This was very slow and I had to put it under water to find the place.
Don't yet have a spare in 23/25 mm, hybrid has larger tyre and inner tubes

Wiggle are dealing with it and I expect they will send me an inner tube

On the plus side fitted the speed cadence sensor and these are talking to the Garmin ok


----------



## azraphale (21 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Looked at the tyre - max pressure quoted 130 psi
> My cheapo Halford red track pump can only manage about 105 psi!



mine are inflated to 100 psi and i find that comfortable and fairly smooth


----------



## stevey (21 Jan 2014)

My durano + tyres arrived this morning will put them on the bike over the w/end .. Very sturdy feeling tyre


----------



## morrisman (21 Jan 2014)

Very pleasant 15 miles this morning around the Aylesbury Vale, cold but sunny.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jan 2014)

Heavy rain all last evening/night so don't feel like tackling huge puddles at the moment. May try later if it brightens up but feel like a day off so not sure.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jan 2014)

Fair play @Mo1959 it can be a bit demoralising getting wet feet. 
Hoping to pop out later for a couple of hours as it's sunny here and I haven't been out since Saturday


----------



## morrisman (22 Jan 2014)

*Wednesday (Weekly Weigh-in Day) Report.*

92.6 miles (149 Km) ridden.
14.4 mph (23.17 Kmph) average speed
3166 ft (965 m) climbed
5.63 lb (2.5 Kg) weight loss


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2014)

Couldn't decide whether or not to do a dinner time ride today as legs are aching but it is glorious weather in Leicester. Anyway decided to go as the forecast is not so good for tomorrow. Next decision, easy but slow route around the parks or faster but harder route over a hill. I picked the hill 

http://www.strava.com/activities/108179876


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2014)

morrisman said:


> *Wednesday (Weekly Weigh-in Day) Report.*
> 
> 92.6 miles (149 Km) ridden.
> 14.4 mph (23.17 Kmph) average speed
> ...



Excellent progress


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jan 2014)

morrisman said:


> *Wednesday (Weekly Weigh-in Day) Report.*
> 
> 92.6 miles (149 Km) ridden.
> 14.4 mph (23.17 Kmph) average speed
> ...



Incredible!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jan 2014)

@Stonechat - very nice bike!

Not been out since 11 Dec!!! Not happy.

I've either been working or its been raining or I have been ill.

Seems to have been raining here since way back in December.

Still, nights are slowly getting longer so more opportunity then!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jan 2014)

Did first proper run on the Z95 today
Went to Windsor Great Park but twice stopped the Garmin and forgot to restart it
http://www.strava.com/activities/108217384
It should have been about 24 miles like the same course on this day  http://www.strava.com/activities/78264526
Stopped because there was some vibration - the wheel reflectors needed pushing towards the tyre.
Think I need to further rotate handlebar - mostly want hoods to be in the best place.
Also thing saddle needs to be further forward

Takes me back the riding position, will have to get used to it

(Edit) also a few miles on the hybrid with pannier this morning.
ONe of the roads may be flooded (or if not flooded could be muddy)

Also note one the WGP ride the speed and cadence sensors now working on the new Felt Z95


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Jan 2014)

Having spent 3 hours cleaning the bike yesterday I was a little reluctant to go out on the wet mucky roads today but glad I did in the end as I finally conquered this damn little hill that had beaten me twice last year. I must be getting fitter!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/108198944


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Having spent 3 hours cleaning the bike yesterday I was a little reluctant to go out on the wet mucky roads today but glad I did in the end as I finally conquered this damn little hill that had beaten my twice last year. I must be getting fitter!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108198944


When I am more accustomed to the Felt, I will have a go at Tite Hill, it's the same Hill as I do regularly Egham Hilll and Middle Hill, but the shape is hard with a steep part at the top . Sure I am getting fitter
The muck I have to avoid is mud from formerly flooded areas


----------



## 50000tears (22 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> My durano + tyres arrived this morning will put them on the bike over the w/end .. Very sturdy feeling tyre



I have these on my old bike that I am using currently as a winter bike. Hated them the first time I went out in them but once I had ridden them in I ended up loving them! Not had a puncture with them yet despite having them out in some horrible weather, and they run pretty well too.


----------



## 50000tears (22 Jan 2014)

More hills. This one really hurt after a tough aerobic workout yesterday.

http://www.strava.com/activities/108289709


----------



## stevey (22 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> I have these on my old bike that I am using currently as a winter bike. Hated them the first time I went out in them but once I had ridden them in I ended up loving them! Not had a puncture with them yet despite having them out in some horrible weather, and they run pretty well too.



What did you hate about them at first?


----------



## 50000tears (22 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> What did you hate about them at first?



Just felt heavy and uphills was like turning squares but this was a first ride thing only. After that first 40 miler I was fine with them. In all honesty I don't know whether they were genuinely slower that first time or I was just imagining they were as I expected them to be being "winter tyres" and all. Don't worry though, they are a good tyre and I will stick with them every winter and will happily buy more when they wear out. They will be slower if you are used to a fast light tyre, but the puncture protection is excellent and they are not that much slower.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> What did you hate about them at first?


as above

I have found that they knocked about 1kph average off my speed, but I don't mind. The lack of fairy visits (just the one from a hawthorn thorn) over the 6,500km (4,000 miles) they have been on my bike (summer & winter) has been great.

What I really hated about them at first (probably because I went with the lighter folding version) was getting the thing on to the wheel in the first place. The first time I tried to get one on a wheel it took me over an hour. After the 4th tyre (both my OH and myself are cyclists) I had it down to 15 mins - but I should point out that I am slightly paralysed and don't have full use of my left hand, so that complicates matters slightly for me.

I have recently purchased another set for my bike because one of my commutes passes through an underpass with a lot of broken glass and whilst I have had no issues from fairy visits, looking at the tyre you can see the blue inner puncture protection in places and I suspect it won't be too long before the tyre needs replacing.


----------



## stevey (23 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> as above
> 
> I have found that they knocked about 1kph average off my speed, but I don't mind. The lack of fairy visits (just the one from a hawthorn thorn) over the 6,500km (4,000 miles) they have been on my bike (summer & winter) has been great.
> 
> ...



I think puncture protection for me is the main reason... Never gonna go super fast, well at least on the current bike


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2014)

Was a chilly breeze this morning but got a few more miles in. I seem to be struggling a bit just now with my breathing on the hills. Hopefully just the effect of carrying an extra half stone and will improve once I get rid of that.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> I think puncture protection for me is the main reason... Never gonna go super fast, well at least on the current bike


I have some QOM, s on them Stevey so that they can't be that bad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> I think puncture protection for me is the main reason... Never gonna go super fast, well at least on the current bike


Me neither.


Mo1959 said:


> I have some QOM, s on them Stevey so that they can't be that bad.


Most of my QOM's are on them... not sure what the last count was... though I think you may have a few more than me now!


----------



## MattMM (23 Jan 2014)

Missed out yesterday's planned outing due to family illness, but God truly smiled on me with a weather window this morning, got a near 19 miler in. Sun and blue skies over Fenwick Moor in January is almost unheard of, mind you it's now started sleeting now that I'm back in and washed down the bike

http://www.strava.com/activities/108386943#


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I have some QOM, s on them Stevey so that they can't be that bad.





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Most of my QOM's are on them... not sure what the last count was... though I think you may have a few more than me now!



All my KOMs bar one have been done on marathon plus, the one that wasn't was done on marathon winters


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> All my KOMs bar one have been done on marathon plus, the one that wasn't was done on marathon winters


Yep - I did have some on Marathon Winters as well, but I think all but 2 have been claimed by someone else since I was last up in Scotland in April. If the weather is a touch better in March I may try for one of them again on the Durano Pluses, but it will be very wind dependant!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2014)

If I don't lose this excess weight and pick up some speed again, all the new young racing whippets will be taking mine. Lol
Just a bit of fun but can't help but give them a try. I have one I lost by 20 seconds a few weeks ago that I will need to make an effort on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If I don't lose this excess weight and pick up some speed again, all the new young racing whippets will be taking mine. Lol
> Just a bit of fun but can't help but give them a try. I have one I lost by 20 seconds a few weeks ago that I will need to make an effort on.



Excess weight? Didn't you once post you weighed 8st or something ridiculously low?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Excess weight? Didn't you once post you weighed 8st or something ridiculously low?


I was 8 stone 3 over the summer but have gone up to 9 stone over the last couple of months  Really feeling it so must get it back down.


----------



## stevey (23 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I was 8 stone 3 over the summer but have gone up to 9 stone over the last couple of months  Really feeling it so must get it back down.




Talk about racing whippet.......


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jan 2014)

I'm with you Mo. I'm struggling with hills as well, I'm not sure if this is because a) it's cold b) I had some time off the bike or c) I've avoided hills for a bit. 

I may find myself doing hill repeats in the future.


----------



## 50000tears (23 Jan 2014)

Just go for those hills, after the first couple if times up your body gets used to what is expected of it and you can get into a rhythm.


----------



## stevey (23 Jan 2014)

Durano +'s installed bit of a struggle... Totalled the tyre levers just ordered some park one's, new track pump, (Pick up from ha***ds on sat) and a quick link chain release tool.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> Durano +'s installed bit of a struggle... Totalled the tyre levers just ordered some park one's, new track pump, (Pick up from ha***ds on sat) and a quick link chain release tool.


You weakling. You need stronger thumbs!


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm with you Mo. I'm struggling with hills as well, I'm not sure if this is because a) it's cold b) I had some time off the bike or c) I've avoided hills for a bit.
> 
> I may find myself doing hill repeats in the future.


Think I'll be doing the same


----------



## stevey (23 Jan 2014)

New tyre test they feel bullet proof, heavy? yes but suprisingly not that slow from my fastest times on the old stock tyres so overall happy 

http://www.strava.com/activities/108487504

@Mo1959 Please don't tell me you put these on with your bare hands....??


----------



## L14M (23 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> New tyre test they feel bullet proof, heavy? yes but suprisingly not that slow from my fastest times on the old stock tyres so overall happy
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108487504
> 
> @Mo1959 Please don't tell me you put these on with your bare hands....??


I remember my dad changing my old mtb tyres by hand..


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> New tyre test they feel bullet proof, heavy? yes but suprisingly not that slow from my fastest times on the old stock tyres so overall happy
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108487504
> 
> @Mo1959 Please don't tell me you put these on with your bare hands....??


Yep. It's all in the technique.  Just make sure they are well seated all the way round and when you get to the last bit roll it over almost like you are trying to push it off the far side and it plops on.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2014)

Brrrr.....minus one with the prospect of sleet showers starting soon. I'll just head straight out with the dog and get a walk before it comes on. Supposed to get slightly milder later but turn to rain so not sure I will get out.


----------



## Naemeth (24 Jan 2014)

Found a new route back from work - it's shorter and much quicker (15 minutes despite being in completely the wrong gear and missing the turn I was supposed to go for and going up cobbled streets - not much fun! I could easily make it 12 minutes). I initially avoided it because the hills are a lot steeper than the ones in my other route, but it's actually easier to do two big hills that are short than one long hill, followed by another, followed by another with not much rest in between.

My previous route took anywhere from 15 minutes+, depending on how tired I was and I was always knackered at the end. Now, with the other route, I feel like I could go out for more cycling!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2014)

stevey said:


> New tyre test they feel bullet proof, heavy? yes but suprisingly not that slow from my fastest times on the old stock tyres so overall happy
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108487504
> 
> @Mo1959 Please don't tell me you put these on with your bare hands....??



I use tyre levers to get the tyres off, but I can put my marathon plus and winters on without using them.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2014)

Bit strange re the Scwalbes. I have 32mm Marathon Supremes and had to change a tube as the little Presta serrated 'nut' sheared off. The tyre was an absolute bitch to get back on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bit strange re the Scwalbes. I have 32mm Marathon Supremes and had to change a tube as the little Presta serrated 'nut' sheared off. The tyre was an absolute bitch to get back on.



First time I put a marathon plus tyre on it took me about 45 minutes, I was that knackered I had to leave the second tyre until the next day. I can do them now, in the comfort of the home, in a couple of minutes.

This video really helped: Though I don't bother with the straps


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jan 2014)

Did some hill work today
Up Egham Hill four different ways
Tite Hill/Middle Hill
Crimp Hill
Priest Hill
Egham Hill/Middle Hill​
Tite Hill was a bugbear of mine. I have the new bike and decided not to have a negative mental attitude - logically I had done tougher climbs and it should be well within me

It seemed nowhere near as bad - quite manageable

Was not worrying about overall speed just the hills, but set some PRs
Have done more climbing but the first time I have done 4 longer climbs in one ride

Bike is near to a good setup now, more comfortable with saddle pushed forward and bars twisted further up to get hoods in a better place.
I think half the problem is that the stem supplied by Felt can be set to different angles +8 deg, -8 deg and some more
It came set to - 8 deg, not what I want - I have downloaded some instructions from the Felt website and it does not look hard.
+ 8 and I am sure all will be well.

Not at all tired so planning another outing Sunday morning.

http://www.strava.com/activities/108611123


----------



## david k (25 Jan 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Raining on and off today.
> 
> Feeling rubbish - I had my radio-iodine treatment for an over-active thyroid 2 months ago and my guess is that I now have either very low thyroid activity or have even gone under-active.
> 
> ...



i has RAI about 4 years ago, i went under and obviously still am, being under was horible, at its worst i didnt have the energy to pick up a cup of coffee i had just made without making a considerable effort
gets easier with the levothyroxine though


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jan 2014)

Forecast tomorrow not looking so good - may leave ride until Monday
(Eidt I know I should be harder - and get used to conditions- if Lond to Brighton day was raining I would have no choice)


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Forecast tomorrow not looking so good - may leave ride until Monday
> (Eidt I know I should be harder - and get used to conditions- if Lond to Brighton day was raining I would have no choice)


It will be warm rain by then though, better than this cold stuff! I only did one of my shortest loops. Wet and windy. Just got back and dried off then got wet again taking the dog out.


----------



## 50000tears (25 Jan 2014)

Longest ride to date. Pretty boring as did it solo as per 99% of my rides. 2 mile climb at 50 miles was a hell of a kicker at that stage! Overall the strong headwind coming back killed my time, and what was left of my energy, but pretty chuffed all the same.

http://www.strava.com/activities/108821435


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jan 2014)

Good miles & good climbing @50000tears 

A pleasant late morning jaunt for me today & it looks like I've just got back in time as its turned very grey & breezy now so just enough time to wash down the bike I think before darkness descends!

http://www.strava.com/activities/108811337


----------



## 50000tears (25 Jan 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Good miles & good climbing @50000tears
> 
> A pleasant late morning jaunt for me today & it looks like I've just got back in time as its turned very grey & breezy now so just enough time to wash down the bike I think before darkness descends!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108811337



Nice ride yourself.  Washing the bike was such a pain when all I wanted to do was lie down! Difficult to get it looking good too as my bike is predominantly white.


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jan 2014)

50000tears said:


> Nice ride yourself.  Washing the bike was such a pain when all I wanted to do was lie down! Difficult to get it looking good too as *my bike is predominantly white*.


 So is mine!!


----------



## L14M (25 Jan 2014)

Lots of riding today as I was using my bike for transport as my parents are out of town. Got a total of 18.56 miles. Towards the end my legs were tired and painful!
enjoyed it though got a new speed PB too of a average of 15.6mph.


----------



## morrisman (25 Jan 2014)

24 miles this afternoon, started out fine, sunshine, no wind and warm. Went up my local challenge (to me anyway - Wendover to top of Halton, Tring Hill) hills and then out to Pitstone/Ininghoe and turned to come back and all of a sudden the sun went in, and an enormous head wind appeared from nowhere. Real flog to get back home average speed dropped form 16.1 to 13.6mph seemed to have to pedal to go down hills 

But 200 miles up for the month and it is January so shouldn't complain!


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jan 2014)

As I am booked for this L2B feel I must do a ride tomrrow or Mon, need to keep my impetus
tomorrow looks wet, may just miss it, and try Monday


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> As I am booked for this L2B feel I must do a ride tomrrow or Mon, need to keep my impetus
> tomorrow looks wet, may just miss it, and try Monday


Pouring here this morning and cold with it so not going out either. Like you say, tomorrow looks a bit better so might get a few miles in. I only need about ten miles or so to finish the January challenge so would be a shame not to complete it when I am so close. It's going to be full waterproof gear to get the dog out soon.


----------



## L14M (26 Jan 2014)

Yeah its not to bad here today, might go out and and get another 15 miles in or 20 nah i'll be dead after 18 miles (again :P). At least i know I've met my monthly target of 100 miles!
Liam


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

At the moment it's torrential  supposed to clear later will pop out then


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jan 2014)

Looks super grim here, may go out tomorrow night after work instead for a evening ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Looks super grim here, may go out tomorrow night after work instead for a evening ride.


I don't even want to walk the dog......flakes of snow among the rain now and an icy wind  Days like this I regret having a dog. Tomorrow is looking wet too and next week is turning wintry.....roll on the spring. Can't wait.


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> roll on the spring. Can't wait.



Here,Here


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jan 2014)

I started about 10 = suppose if I had been mega keen couldve got out before but then doggy wouldve have a late walk and wet


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not much doing here, still shaking off Manflu and I started night shifts last Monday. Even managed two days of bus driving as well this weekend, at least I'll have some cash soon for wheel upgrades.
> Still looking forward to checking out the new mudguards.



I am still here watching what everyone is doing.
Still fighting off the MF and getting fed up with it! 
It's pouring down hard here and I still haven't tried out the new mudguards

The only cycling "activity" has been reading the current issue of Cycling Active


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> The only cycling "activity" has been reading the current issue of Cycling Active



And me  

Get better soon @BrianEvesham


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2014)

First weekend in a while were I haven't been out for a ride, raining and very windy here in Leicester.

Has meant I have finished the decorating though.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First weekend in a while were I haven't been out for a ride, raining and very windy here in Leicester.
> 
> Has meant I have finished the decorating though.


Your missus will be happy. Lol. I usually go over to visit my Dad today but it is still sleety out there with dark skies. Not sure whether to risk it or not. Don't want to get snowed in if it gets worse. The cat would never forgive me if I didn't get back for her supper.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jan 2014)

I adjusted the stem - it is an adjustable stem
I eventually realised it can go up or down, it was down 12 deg and now is up 12 deg
By adjusting the shim it can be set to 8 or 16 degrees
I have set to +16 deg - maximum comfort for now and will try it out.

Now also got a heart rate strap
(I am getting sucked into this more and more)

When weather is better ?tomorrow will try the new setup


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jan 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I am still here watching what everyone is doing.
> Still fighting off the MF and getting fed up with it!
> It's pouring down hard here and I still haven't tried out the new mudguards
> 
> The only cycling "activity" has been reading the current issue of Cycling Active


Get well
Dont mention mudguards
The Felt has not yet got any


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I adjusted the stem - it is an adjustable stem
> I eventually realised it can go up or down, it was down 12 deg and now is up 12 deg
> By adjusting the shim it can be set to 8 or 16 degrees
> I have set to +16 deg - maximum comfort for now and will try it out.
> ...


You'll probably find once you get used to it that you will drop it down a bit again. I bought a shorter more upright stem for my road bike when I first got it but have now reverted back to the original. I found I gradually got used to feeling more stretched out and being able to drop down lower always helps a bit on a windy day too.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Jan 2014)

The only riding I've done this week is to collect the car from the garage after a service and MOT, I just couldn't get one in with the frosty and icy weather, work, then being away for the weekend. I've had a cancelled appointment for tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping for a quick loop in the morning before collecting the dog from her second home (kennels). 

Well done everybody who is getting out. Roll on the spring, as I'm not going to shift my post-Xmas weight increase with this little exercise!


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll probably find once you get used to it that you will drop it down a bit again. I bought a shorter more upright stem for my road bike when I first got it but have now reverted back to the original. I found I gradually got used to feeling more stretched out and being able to drop down lower always helps a bit on a windy day too.


Yes quite likely
I found it was too low to ride on the drops for any time though, and now subject to trying it it should be better.

May use for descents though I have a yellow streak, and on my hill session the other day rarely stopped braking on the descents

I have now ability to tweak the stem - and when I have tried saddle may go back a little or up a little. It's only fine tuning now.


----------



## L14M (26 Jan 2014)

Scrap what i said, its peing down here, has been since 10!


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jan 2014)

It's clearing up here, but I won't be out due to commitments


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's clearing up here, but I won't be out due to commitments




and here, wind has died down and blimey, a bit of blue sky and the sun shining through!


----------



## MattMM (26 Jan 2014)

Tried to take advantage of a brief 2 hour respite in the biblical Scottish rain, only to get caught in a horizontal hail shower in the middle of the moors south of Glasgow. Thank god for Buffs, was able to quickly convert mine to a balaclava-type doofer which saved my face from getting needled. Relatively short ride given the weather

http://www.strava.com/activities/109096834


----------



## L14M (26 Jan 2014)

I did a 5 miler today after the rain stopped!


----------



## stevey (26 Jan 2014)

Finally weather picked up so went for my normal night ride, Felt strong and was pleased with recovery.
http://www.strava.com/activities/109177062


----------



## Andy clarke (26 Jan 2014)




----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2014)

Did my 1st 50 miler yesterday & followed it up with a 26 today, legs are feeling good, hopefully I have got over the anxiety issues of not being able to keep going, have to say that it's much easier in the relative warm & when I get back to the UK I'm not so sure I will be able to keep it up.

http://www.strava.com/activities/108889596

What I did notice today was that the back tyre is nearly flat across the top, I don't think I've managed 1K yet, but fairly close, how long does one last, should I be looking at a replacement before the fairy starts to visit?

Alan...


----------



## Andy clarke (27 Jan 2014)

Phaeton said:


> Did my 1st 50 miler yesterday & followed it up with a 26 today, legs are feeling good, hopefully I have got over the anxiety issues of not being able to keep going, have to say that it's much easier in the relative warm & when I get back to the UK I'm not so sure I will be able to keep it up.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108889596
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should be replacing now well done on your 50 miler


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2014)

Cold here but no frost so going out shortly


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Cold here but no frost so going out shortly


Enjoy. Just had the dog out. Cold here too but raining with it and very grey. Can't be bothered going out it it. Waiting on a delivery of pet food anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jan 2014)

Phaeton said:


> Did my 1st 50 miler yesterday & followed it up with a 26 today, legs are feeling good, hopefully I have got over the anxiety issues of not being able to keep going, have to say that it's much easier in the relative warm & when I get back to the UK I'm not so sure I will be able to keep it up.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/108889596
> 
> ...



How long the tyres last depends on which ones they are. I use marathon plus and get a good 5 or 6k out of them before I look at changing them. I would buy a new tyre, but not change it until you start getting visits


----------



## Naemeth (27 Jan 2014)

That was *not *a fun commute back yesterday. Lovely combination sleet, rain and a massive headwind. The weather is only looking a bit better tonight...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jan 2014)

Naemeth said:


> That was *not *a fun commute back yesterday. Lovely combination sleet, rain and a massive headwind. The weather is only looking a bit better tonight...


the good news is that the weather on the other side of the Pennies in really nice... warm, sunny and not raining. It might get to you by the time you have to cycle home..


----------



## Naemeth (27 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the good news is that the weather on the other side of the Pennies in really nice... warm, sunny and not raining. It might get to you by the time you have to cycle home..



Starting at 6 to cloud, finishing at 10 with 'light rain', so a little better .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jan 2014)

Naemeth said:


> Starting at 6 to cloud, finishing at 10 with 'light rain', so a little better .


do you know the website raintoday.co.uk ? I find it useful to know what to 'expect' though sometimes rather depressing especially when I have my 21 mile commute to do.. sometimes it is better not to know you are going to get wet. But it is a handy website for working out if leaving 10-15 mins later will save you from that sudden horrendous soaking that occasionally happens.


----------



## Doyleyburger (27 Jan 2014)

Like this thread but don't think iv posted since August maybe. Saw it again just now and thought I'd share my progress.
Been cycling since August and steadily improving, but lately iv really noticed the biggest difference, especially in terms of climbing. Can't really go anywhere here in West Wales without encountering a few big hills. I tend to head for the hills now rather than avoid them. A typical 20 miler for me would normally be approx 2000ft of climbing, depending on what route of course. The competitive streak in me has all of a sudden come out and rather than just be happy to reach the summit of the climb, I seem to be getting out of my saddle more to put the power down. Tend to only do this when im out on my own rather than with friends.
Not keen on riding solo really as i still find it hard to motivate myself to the few extra miles that we would normally decide to do when out in a group.
Roll on Spring when the clocks go forward and I can put in some more miles and hopefully get out more than once a week


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> Like this thread but don't think iv posted since August maybe. Saw it again just now and thought I'd share my progress.
> Been cycling since August and steadily improving, but lately iv really noticed the biggest difference, especially in terms of climbing. Can't really go anywhere here in West Wales without encountering a few big hills. I tend to head for the hills now rather than avoid them. A typical 20 miler for me would normally be approx 2000ft of climbing, depending on what route of course. The competitive streak in me has all of a sudden come out and rather than just be happy to reach the summit of the climb, I seem to be getting out of my saddle more to put the power down. Tend to only do this when im out on my own rather than with friends.
> Not keen on riding solo really as i still find it hard to motivate myself to the few extra miles that we would normally decide to do when out in a group.
> Roll on Spring when the clocks go back and I can put in some more miles and hopefully get out more than once a week


I have done 44 miles but never done more than 1500 feet of climbing. However like you I am not avoiding them
Sounds like you are doing well


----------



## Doyleyburger (27 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I have done 44 miles but never done more than 1500 feet of climbing. However like you I am not avoiding them
> Sounds like you are doing well


Just depends on the area I suppose, took a along time to get used to all this climbing and was nearly sick on my first ride as I have a big hill to climb when on the way home. 44 miles is still a good amount to do whatever the elevation. If I could get my average speed up this year I would be happy. It think that's a good goal to aim for


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2014)

Went out for a quick blast
It was very cold - had to go faster to keep warm (somehow Strava never reflects this) , when the cold got in I headed home again.
I also managed to lose just over three miles from recording
It was about 20 miles in total
http://www.strava.com/activities/109323004

Note heart rate data now also shown
To start off with it wasn't making good contact.
Made my own ECG cream using some skin cream and a pinch of salt and ecg was good throughout
(EDIT USed to work in medical electronics)


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2014)

@Doyleyburger Sounds like you have made amazing progress.  Oh, and the clocks go forward in March not back. Lol. Spring forward, fall back.


----------



## Doyleyburger (27 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Doyleyburger Sounds like you have made amazing progress.  Oh, and the clocks go forward in March not back. Lol. Spring forward, fall back.


Ah yes of course lol
These night shifts are messing my head up
ha ha
Edited my previous post


----------



## Exile (27 Jan 2014)

Between weather, odd-jobs and illness I've managed the grand total of about 4 miles since I got the rear wheel back a fortnight ago, 3 of which were today and nearly killed me. Seems I've lost a lot of the fitness I'd gained last year in the splurge known as Christmas and New Year. Still, at least I'm not entirely back to square one, more like square four or five. Would love to get out again tomorrow, see if I can hit 5 miles, but the forecast is pretty pants, so I'll probably hole up indoors and pretend the world outside doesn't exist.

On the positive side, so far this year my average speed is up, both on the flat and the 'hills' (yes, right now I count a 2% average grade as a hill . Looking out at the Pennines makes me feel a deep, dark foreboding in my soul). Also I'm really getting a feel for this whole 'clipless' thing. Realising both sides of each pedal needed the tension loosening individually was the biggest "Ah-ha, so that's how it works!" moment of the year to date and has helped avoid the muttered "it wasn't this hard to unclip/clip back in at the last set of lights..." I had the fist few times riding with them.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jan 2014)

I think I need warmer weather than today's to progress
I wasn't unbearably cold but muscles were not working so well when they got colder


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jan 2014)

Did my longest ride since RideLondon and it was a real slog. No P-Fairy visits this time, but the obligatory 2014 hellfire came down about 3 miles in at Raynes Park. I seriously considered turning back and jacking it in for the day, but ploughed on. The weather eased up but it still rained 3 or 4 times in sporadic patches. the damage had already been done though, and each mile brought about louder and louder squelches.

It also was a little cold, and I had thoroughly prepared for it. Well when I say prepared I mean I was prepared for the cold. The rain was an unwelcome and unexpected part of the equation I hadn't accounted for. So while my neck and head were toasty, my feet felt like I had left them out of the duvet on a particularly cold night....while someone poured cold water on them...and then used a fan on "extra cold" setting.

In addition I have lost massive amounts of fitness (why cant all the work we do just be saved and stored somewhere to give us lazy months?) back to 12.7mph average speed as I was a few weeks ago, 33rd on a segment (vs my own times) almost right outside my door, and hills I used to storm up like a Spartan are leg breaking,cough inducing moments of humiliation, not even saved by the downhill part as I tended to spend the whole time gasping for air, probably resembling someone who had just escaped Colditz via Switzerland without stopping for tea.

Funny how 35 miles can become a very ordinary distance once you get good at this lark, yet feels like an expedition when your starting / starting again / been a lazy bum for too long.

http://app.strava.com/activities/109376260

Hope your all well beginners.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How long the tyres last depends on which ones they are. I use marathon plus and get a good 5 or 6k out of them before I look at changing them. I would buy a new tyre, but not change it until you start getting visits


They were what was on the bike when I got it, I'll like as not only get 1 more ride over here on Saturday so hopefully it will last, going off looking for what they call a hill over here.

Don't know if you will be able to see the flat 







But this is the make, no idea of quality but less than 1K I suspect they must be soft compound, if others give you 5-6k





Alan...


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I think I need warmer weather than today's to progress
> I wasn't unbearably cold but muscles were not working so well when they got colder


I can vouch for that my average speed is up by 1.5 miles by being over here, suspect it will drop as soon as I return.

Alan...


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2014)

Managed a rather slow 18 miles in a very cold wind this morning to finish off the January challenge. Next few days look wet and windy followed by a couple of days of icy roads so didn't want to miss the chance of completing it........not that I will be buying their t-shirt when they are charging $25 to post one!


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Managed a rather slow 18 miles in a very cold wind this morning to finish off the January challenge. Next few days look wet and windy followed by a couple of days of icy roads so didn't want to miss the chance of completing it........not that I will be buying their t-shirt when they are charging $25 to post one!


Well done
I have only done 255 km
But had that time out for near flooding etc
It's been sunny all morning. I had decided to spend it on Mum's & Dad's affairs (takes so long)
Could've had a good ride
I need to ride three times per week for my training for the London Brighton - and don't want to miss any. Sky now is changing and don't think the rain will hold off for long now.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Managed a rather slow 18 miles in a very cold wind this morning to finish off the January challenge. Next few days look wet and windy followed by a couple of days of icy roads so didn't want to miss the chance of completing it........not that I will be buying their t-shirt when they are charging $25 to post one!



Well done Mo. Completing Strava monthly challenges is never easy, but especially with the weather we have had this month!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Managed a rather slow 18 miles in a very cold wind this morning to finish off the January challenge. Next few days look wet and windy followed by a couple of days of icy roads so didn't want to miss the chance of completing it........not that I will be buying their t-shirt when they are charging $25 to post one!



You just need to do the Gran Fondo one now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jan 2014)

Phaeton said:


> They were what was on the bike when I got it, I'll like as not only get 1 more ride over here on Saturday so hopefully it will last, going off looking for what they call a hill over here.
> 
> Don't know if you will be able to see the flat
> 
> ...



I would just keep using them until you start puncturing, I've no idea what the quality of the tyre is like.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jan 2014)

Could not resist it went out to try to beat the rain and did not succeed
HOwever quick blast, did 12.6 miles at 15.9 mph (getting faster!)
Rain forecast all day tomorrow

http://www.strava.com/activities/109545949


----------



## L14M (28 Jan 2014)

Back from halford, spoke to the bloke there. What a fella, telling me about his rides talking about garmins etc!
He's convinced me to want to do the London to brighton. Just got 1 issue, nobody to do it with as i'm only 14 (though by then i'll be 15!) Bit of a bummer but hey, i'll do it in a year!
Liam


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Back from halford, spoke to the bloke there. What a fella, telling me about his rides talking about garmins etc!
> He's convinced me to want to do the London to brighton. Just got 1 issue, nobody to do it with as i'm only 14 (though by then i'll be 15!) Bit of a bummer but hey, i'll do it in a year!
> Liam


Awww, that's a shame, especially when you are so keen. You never know, maybe someone on here will read this and chum you round.


----------



## Piemanpaul (28 Jan 2014)

I am out tomorrow come rain or shine, depending on how much rain or shine it will either be a quick 20 mile blast or if the weather holds off then a 40 miler, hoping to get my average speed back up to 15mph!!


----------



## Naemeth (29 Jan 2014)

Well I'm officially knackered, commuting back in a strong headwind uphill after being on your feet at work for the 7th day in a row is no fun at all. Glad of three days off - one of which I am really going to try and do a long cycle, so far my record is only 5 miles - I must change that .


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jan 2014)

L14M said:


> Back from halford, spoke to the bloke there. What a fella, telling me about his rides talking about garmins etc!
> He's convinced me to want to do the London to brighton. Just got 1 issue, nobody to do it with as i'm only 14 (though by then i'll be 15!) Bit of a bummer but hey, i'll do it in a year!
> Liam


Well I am doing London to Brighton, but this is my first big cycle and I don't really want responsibility for anyone but myself


----------



## L14M (29 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well I am doing London to Brighton, but this is my first big cycle and I don't really want responsibility for anyone but myself


Yeah I don't blame you!
Liam


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jan 2014)

A consequence of doing the ride, and the training I am doing is a king of Angst over the weather and if I can fit in the training still.
I am using (more or less) British Cycling BEginners sportive training plan. At least from the day I booked the ride. I am now equipped with cadence and heart rate sensors.
The plan calls mainly for rides on Wed Sat and Sun, I have nominally moved Sat to Friday. I am likely to be still doing my own thing for some of the Sunday rides

I am sure that if I more or less keep to it, I should be imnproving in the right ways


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> A consequence of doing the ride, and the training I am doing is a king of Angst over the weather and if I can fit in the training still.
> I am using (more or less) British Cycling BEginners sportive training plan. At least from the day I booked the ride. I am now equipped with cadence and heart rate sensors.
> The plan calls mainly for rides on Wed Sat and Sun, I have nominally moved Sat to Friday. I am likely to be still doing my own thing for some of the Sunday rides
> 
> I am sure that if I more or less keep to it, I should be imnproving in the right ways


I honestly wouldn't worry too much Bob. A long ride at the weekend for your endurance and two or three shorter ones during the week to work on a bit of speed one day and maybe a bit of hills another and you will be fine. 

Poured all night here and roads are pretty waterlogged so just dog walking again for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2014)

Stonechat said:


> A consequence of doing the ride, and the training I am doing is a king of Angst over the weather and if I can fit in the training still.
> I am using (more or less) British Cycling BEginners sportive training plan. At least from the day I booked the ride. I am now equipped with cadence and heart rate sensors.
> The plan calls mainly for rides on Wed Sat and Sun, I have nominally moved Sat to Friday. I am likely to be still doing my own thing for some of the Sunday rides
> 
> I am sure that if I more or less keep to it, I should be imnproving in the right ways



I agree with @Mo1959 I wouldn't get hung up about training plans, ride when you can as often as you can and you will come on leaps and bounds


----------



## RWright (29 Jan 2014)

The weather here has been crazy and I have been lazy, not a good combination.  I have put on some weight and if I don't get back out soon I may even start losing my leg strength. I know I have lost a lot of the aerobic fitness I had gained but my legs were never much of a problem after the initial pain and cramps. I am afraid I may have to go thru that again if I don't get off my lazy ass soon.

The weather has not been helping at all but there have been several days I could have gone out but didn't. That won't be the case today. It got very cool here with snow overnight. Looking at the temperatures the next few days it looks like the snow will be round a couple of days. I doubt if I will even go out of the house until Friday. The snow looks nice for a day or two then I like for it to go away, which it should. It is warming up for a few days then rain and cold weather again. It has really been a strange weather pattern here for the past couple of months. It has helped deter me from getting into and keeping a steady riding routine. At least that is what I will blame it on.  Just thought I would say hi and cry a little about being such a wimp.

Roll on Spring.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2014)

@RWright Nice to hear how you're getting on Rocky even if you've not been getting out. Was starting to worry you had got stranded in the snow or something! It's certainly tough at this time of the year so hats off to all those who are slogging away and getting out every day. A bit sporadic here too and finding it hard work when I do go out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2014)

Anyone heard from @Nigelnaturist ? I know he disappears every now and then, but he isn't normally missing this long? Fingers crossed he is okay.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jan 2014)

Seems a cold may be coming - this will reduce cycling and training if it progresses.

I am not 100% keeping to the training plan but there are clearly benefits if I can more or less keep to it. I don;t know exactly what training helps which ability so it helps me
I have a slight understanding of heart rate zones now - sure this will at least guide my midweek sessions.
I am trying to keep these for a purpose, but hill work will probably continue to be mainly weekend.
I think a little structure can help


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jan 2014)

No haven't heard from @Nigelnaturist 
Best wishes if you see this Nigel


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jan 2014)

Having done the London to Brighton last year @Stonechat I would just echo what others have said. Dont get too hung up on training plans and the like, just go out regular and up the distance as and when you feel comfortable doing so. Its getting your mind and your bum trained to being in the saddle for over a few hours where you really benefit, the added fitness will just follow that anyway. Plus during the L2B you spend most of the time stood up waiting for the logjam in front of you to clear up! I tried getting up the Beacon (the only truly nasty hill) but was defeated not by the gradient, but by the sheer volume of cyclists around and in front of me, and ended up walking the last part of it.

Wondered about @Nigelnaturist myself, hope he is well, he hasn't updated anything recently has he?


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jan 2014)

I'm with you @RWright roll on spring.

Went for a run tonight as new bike is in for its 6 week service tomorrow as didn't want to clean tonight when it's currently spotless. Somehow I think STRAVA got a funny reading fr distance as I don't feel like I just ran 4 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/109785210


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2014)

Woke up in one of these lethargic, can't be bothered moods  Bit grey outside and cold but calm but just don't feel like cycling. Looks like it will just be a walk with the dog.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Woke up in one of these lethargic, can't be bothered moods  Bit grey outside and cold but calm but just don't feel like cycling. Looks like it will just be a walk with the dog.


same here except I didn't wake up because I had no sleep last night... constant asthma attacks  finally tracked down to a faulty steroid inhaler... at least I know the cause now, but lethargic does not describe how I feel this morning and the dog is anything but... And to make matters more fun, my OH has locked both of us into the house this morning so has had to come home to unlock the house! won't be cycling today, the dog walk was hard enough!


----------



## MattMM (30 Jan 2014)

Today cracked one of my goals when I started out and did the Eaglesham Moor climb, seeing as the weather was the best it's been for weeks. Gorgeous day, and screwed up any Strava segments with a photostop :







That's Whitelee wind farm, one of Europes biggest, in the background. Quite a climb as you can see from the profile, couldn't have even contemplated this a few weeks back, so chuffed.

http://www.strava.com/activities/109934958


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> same here except I didn't wake up because I had no sleep last night... constant asthma attacks  finally tracked down to a faulty steroid inhaler... at least I know the cause now, but lethargic does not describe how I feel this morning and the dog is anything but... And to make matters more fun, my OH has locked both of us into the house this morning so has had to come home to unlock the house! won't be cycling today, the dog walk was hard enough!


Sorry you're struggling with your asthma. Must be horrible. I am finding my breathing on the bike hard just now for some reason....hopefully just a slight lack of fitness plus the colder air. I relented and went out a short spin before lunch and at the top of one short steep climb I actually felt a bit panicy as I felt really breathless. Recovered quite quickly though so probably nothing to worry about. Soon be time for the second dog walk.


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jan 2014)

Work & weather had conspired against me this week so I really enjoyed todays ride simply because I was out on the bike!

http://www.strava.com/activities/109968039


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jan 2014)

I'm back in the gang!

Finally, finally, finally got out.

15.77 miles @ 12.96 mph av' which was 2 mph down on when I last did this route - only to be expected after an enforced lay-off!

I deliberately took it nice and easy as I felt a bit tight around the knee area so I didn't want to strain anything. Bum was fine! Wrists were a tad sore.

Felt good till around 13 miles when I hit a long climb that switch-backed - previously I had romped up this but today it was a trial not helped by riding into a very cold wind.

Still - I got out and I'm underway again.

Did a tad over 2000 last year and I will be happy with the same this year.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2014)

Dull and grey but not really raining, just a few spots occasionally

Did a quick and easy run to Bushy Park, a flat run again
22 miles @ 14.9 mphhttp://www.strava.com/activities/109935531


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2014)

MattMM said:


> Today cracked one of my goals when I started out and did the Eaglesham Moor climb, seeing as the weather was the best it's been for weeks. Gorgeous day, and screwed up any Strava segments with a photostop :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly some hill- cannot get that mcuh clinbing in any hill I have reached to date.
I could have a go at Box Hill, I did it in my thirties, doubt it is tht big


----------



## man in black (30 Jan 2014)

I have started this year training again, and booked in for the L2B 2014. I am up to 25 miles now, www.strava.com/activities/108776024
However, I have been ill since with tonsillitis, so on meds and going to be out for a week or so. Weather is shocking here in Kent. I have the bug so much and missing not being out in the open.
I have started a blog on my progress if anyone interested www.tonyleach.blogspot.co.uk will be raising money for Cancer research too, if anyone would like to donate!


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2014)

man in black said:


> I have started this year training again, and booked in for the L2B 2014. I am up to 25 miles now, www.strava.com/activities/108776024
> However, I have been ill since with tonsillitis, so on meds and going to be out for a week or so. Weather is shocking here in Kent. I have the bug so much and missing not being out in the open.
> I have started a blog on my progress if anyone interested www.tonyleach.blogspot.co.uk will be raising money for Cancer research too, if anyone would like to donate!


Well done as another L2B-er

I have done 44 on the hybrid - yet to hit that distance on the road bike, but progress generally on all fronts - length of ride, speed, and hills. Need to build up hill climbing ability though - more hills on Sunday


----------



## L14M (30 Jan 2014)

Think my chances of a decent ride this weekend are screwed, sprained hand :S


----------



## SWSteve (30 Jan 2014)

Bikes having a sleepover tonight at the LBS, Omething wrong with the free hub, they've put a warrantee claim in and should be received and fitted tomorrow, if not I can pick it up and then return on Monday. Hopefully it gets sorted tomorrow so I have it as I've got a day off Monday and was hoping to get some miles in.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jan 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm back in the gang!
> 
> Finally, finally, finally got out.
> 
> ...




Welcome back Spokey. Your seeing similar speed to me on my return, I suppose its maybe a good thing to get a reminder of progress when you return and find it tough with hills you once conquered with ease. At least we know we can make them ours again, one day.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Welcome back Spokey. Your seeing similar speed to me on my return, I suppose its maybe a good thing to get a reminder of progress when you return and find it tough with hills you once conquered with ease. At least we know we can make them ours again, one day.


I think some of it is down to the cold weather too.....at least that's my excuse as I have been plodding away but have become slower and finding hills hard again too. So looking forward to feeling some heat on my bones again and sucking in warm air! Just poked my head out the door to check conditions just now and there is a really icy wind and sky is very heavy so I don't really feel like braving it in case the snow comes on. Dog isn't complaining though. She is loving getting out earlier and for longer in the morning instead.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Woke up in one of these lethargic, can't be bothered moods  Bit grey outside and cold but calm but just don't feel like cycling. Looks like it will just be a walk with the dog.



I felt like that this morning, so cut the commute a bit.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I felt like that this morning, so cut the commute a bit.


The anticipated cold looks like it is arriving, don't feel great. Will take it easy


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jan 2014)

Daft question, but when the road is very wet, is it normal for the wheels to roll more sluggish? I'm quite happy to admit I may be looking for excuses as to my average speed, but the last ride I did it sure felt very hard work getting the bike to move.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Daft question, but when the road is very wet, is it normal for the wheels to roll more sluggish? I'm quite happy to admit I may be looking for excuses as to my average speed, but the last ride I did it sure felt very hard work getting the bike to move.



It's just you, for everyone else the wet makes them faster as the water acts like a lubricant. 

Only kidding, I've no idea.

Good to see you riding again


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jan 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Daft question, but when the road is very wet, is it normal for the wheels to roll more sluggish? I'm quite happy to admit I may be looking for excuses as to my average speed, but the last ride I did it sure felt very hard work getting the bike to move.


Less grip in the wet


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2014)

I do find I am slower when it gets really cold but not in the wet


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Jan 2014)

*SNOW*


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *SNOW*


Yuk.....keep it


----------



## stevey (31 Jan 2014)

Well the w/end is here sleet/rain all day here so trainer tonight, hopefully get out on sunday as its the one day that seems ok.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Feb 2014)

stevey said:


> Well the w/end is here sleet/rain all day here so trainer tonight, hopefully get out on sunday as its the one day that seems ok.


Hope you get out. Very bright but cold here with sleet/snow forecast later. I probably could get out for an hour but can't be bothered. Really struggling just now. Fed up of the weather, wet filthy roads, ever increasing traffic and the worry and expense of mechanicals..........walking and/or jogging seems so much easier and cheaper. Just winter blahs hopefully.


----------



## L14M (1 Feb 2014)

Well got 124 miles in last month, im going to get this month out with a bang!


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Feb 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *SNOW*


Do tell?

Sunny and warmish here with little wind, OH is out though and the two lads are not at their best. I think I have chased away the last of the Manflu and I'm planning a ride tomorrow morning 
Ventured onto the scales to check the damage of the Christmas excess and was very pleased at 17st 1lb, only up three lb and I haven't ridden for about 3 weeks!


----------



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Do tell?
> 
> Sunny and warmish here with little wind, OH is out though and the two lads are not at their best. I think I have chased away the last of the Manflu and I'm planning a ride tomorrow morning
> Ventured onto the scales to check the damage of the Christmas excess and was very pleased at 17st 1lb, only up three lb and I haven't ridden for about 3 weeks!


Frustrated here - it is only a cold but my ride tomorrow likely to be missed. Weightwise cycling in not in particular to lose weight, more fitness and enjoyment, butcompared to last year I am down over a stone on last year. Still over 11 stone, could lose a little more but not dieting apart from recelty cutting out mid afternoon treat!

River levels rising a lot again here


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Feb 2014)

Fingers crossed that they don't rise to much again @Stonechat
No diets here, my wife is a foodie and great cook. Loosing weight was a byproduct of cycling which I am absolutely loving though.


----------



## morrisman (1 Feb 2014)

237 miles in January. Now anyone who had told me last year I would cycle at all in January let alone that far I would have considered a fool. Only down side is I was planning to do the 13 miles to tidy it up to 250 yesterday, but the monsoons intervened.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Feb 2014)

Snow came and went yesterday - mountains are plastered though.

Got up at 8 looked ok for a bike ride but started getting drizzly about 10ish - now windy, sleety etc etc.

Lovely!


----------



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2014)

Well done @morrisman 
YEs looking back over a year we realise how far we have come

Yes January's summary

197 miles - very low but lost time due to flooding , dad's funeral and a cold.
ON the plus side, now got a road bike, booked on the London to Brighton ride and started loosely following a training plan
(Last has slipped due to the cold I have)
Also on the plus side did my longest ride 44 miles and my most climbing 1590 feet - and this was with the hybrid.

After the massive rains last nighthoping for no more flooding and a spell with less rain


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Feb 2014)

Some rather strong crosswinds & brakes that weren't stopping at junctions meant that todays ride was kind of made up as I went along & not quite as long as I'd hoped but hey ho, another 27 miles in the bank & a huge guilt free Thai green curry for tea I reckon! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/110373150


----------



## L14M (1 Feb 2014)

Got hilly 10 miller in today  At one point the climb was getting very steep at 8% for nearly 1/4 mile i battled it then gave up and turned around


----------



## Bangers (1 Feb 2014)

I got a lovely 35 miler in today and attempted (again) to get up a local 15% hill yesterday failed miserably. Hoping to get another 15 miles in tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Got hilly 10 miller in today  At one point the climb was getting very steep at 8% for nearly 1/4 mile i battled it then gave up and turned around





Bangers said:


> I got a lovely 35 miler in today and attempted (again) to get up a local 15% hill yesterday failed miserably. Hoping to get another 15 miles in tomorrow



Keep going at the hills and you will eventually get up them.


----------



## maidmoo (1 Feb 2014)

I have been cycling for about just over a year and the most I have done is 20miles which took me just over 2 hours. I haven't done that amount since and just averaged about 5miles each time but will get back to going out longer. I don't like cycling on roads so I am limited to where I can go as I got a little scare of a car passing me quite close which has affected my confidence but I will succeed and not let people like that get me down.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2014)

maidmoo said:


> I have been cycling for about just over a year and the most I have done is 20miles which took me just over 2 hours. I haven't done that amount since and just averaged about 5miles each time but will get back to going out longer. I don't like cycling on roads so I am limited to where I can go as I got a little scare of a car passing me quite close which has affected my confidence but I will succeed and not let people like that get me down.


Start off with some quiet roads and maybe you can build a little confidence


----------



## Naemeth (2 Feb 2014)

maidmoo said:


> I have been cycling for about just over a year and the most I have done is 20miles which took me just over 2 hours. I haven't done that amount since and just averaged about 5miles each time but will get back to going out longer. I don't like cycling on roads so I am limited to where I can go as I got a little scare of a car passing me quite close which has affected my confidence but I will succeed and not let people like that get me down.



Things like that really can shake your confidence. You've just got to keep at it though.

My first major crash could have put me off cycling - and it did put me off cycling at speed for a while, but I improved my braking technique to ensure the thing that caused the crash didn't happen again.

Basically, I was cycling a route I often take, but I wanted to extend it further north - to have a long cycle of about 30 miles or so (total, 15 each way), I was doing about 20-25 but didn't realise there was a big hill just in-front of me. As I went down the hill I decided to let off some of the speed as I got faster, so did so with my _rear _brake, saw a car on the other side and pressed harder on the _rear_ brake. It was at this time when I realised the rear wheel had become airbourne and I realised I was only partially on the road. I completely missed the other car, and somehow managed to stay on the bike for about 7 seconds before the inevitable crash down, plus a few rolls down the hill. Not pleasant, but nowhere near as bad as it could have been. I could've hit the car head on (would've ended up in hospital at least), or come off the bike straight away with no time to slow down (would've ended up in hospital).

Let me tell you, it's no fun to cycle back home with a large gash on your elbow, one just above your hip and one on your left hand (just where you grip the handlebars). A week after that I was commuting again, a week after that I got gloves to protect my hands should it happen again.

Keep at it, stick to the quiet roads, and you'll wonder what the fuss was about soon enough 

Oh, just in case you haven't guessed it, *never *rely on your rear brake to let off a lot of speed, this can often happen (as I've demonstrated quite a few times on my drive at home - safer being close to (at) home).


----------



## Stonechat (2 Feb 2014)

maidmoo said:


> I have been cycling for about just over a year and the most I have done is 20miles which took me just over 2 hours. I haven't done that amount since and just averaged about 5miles each time but will get back to going out longer. I don't like cycling on roads so I am limited to where I can go as I got a little scare of a car passing me quite close which has affected my confidence but I will succeed and not let people like that get me down.


Also, I should say, remember it is a mistake to ride too close to the edge of the road. You can't so easilly avoid drains etc, and almost invites motorists to pass when hardly enough room. Give yourself a little more room


----------



## L14M (2 Feb 2014)

maidmoo said:


> I have been cycling for about just over a year and the most I have done is 20miles which took me just over 2 hours. I haven't done that amount since and just averaged about 5miles each time but will get back to going out longer. I don't like cycling on roads so I am limited to where I can go as I got a little scare of a car passing me quite close which has affected my confidence but I will succeed and not let people like that get me down.



Riding in London I find can be challenging at times, pot holes bad drivers etc! Just accept that you may have a few idiots on the road and be prepared to do an emergency stop almost 24/7 until your on quieter roads. The main tip i can give to you is to be vigilant and ride *OFFENSIVELY* and not _defensively_.

Today I'm hoping to get at least 15 miles in, does it make any difference if I take a break between miles?
Liam


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Feb 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/110584833

After three weeks of fighting off the dreaded ManFlu and working nights I finally found my cycling MoJo this morning for a flattish route to remind the legs what they are for. 
Also first ride with the Mudguards fitted.

Glad to be back in the saddle.


----------



## morrisman (2 Feb 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> After three weeks of fighting off the dreaded ManFlu and working nights I finally found my cycling MoJo this morning for a flattish route to remind the legs what they are for.



At least it was only manflu, I'm told manthrax is nearly always fatal.


----------



## 50000tears (2 Feb 2014)

Got manflu myself at the moment so not able to get out today. Hopefully will get something done on the gym bike tomorrow. Only a few weeks til my sportive so don't want to let up now.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Feb 2014)

50000tears said:


> Got manflu myself at the moment so not able to get out today. Hopefully will get something done on the gym bike tomorrow. Only a few weeks til my sportive so don't want to let up now.


At least my l2b is some way off
Feeling half recovered today, not good enough for a hard ride so had a gentle spin 
http://www.strava.com/activities/110595367
think I have some catching up to do in the training


----------



## stevey (2 Feb 2014)

Finally out, Loved it

http://www.strava.com/activities/110622906


----------



## 50000tears (2 Feb 2014)

stevey said:


> Finally out, Loved it
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/110622906



I envy you. Nice weather here and cannot make the most if it.


----------



## stevey (2 Feb 2014)

50000tears said:


> I envy you. Nice weather here and cannot make the most if it.



You'll be out soon enough.


----------



## rossg1990 (2 Feb 2014)

Never posted in this thread before but i've been watching it closely for a while and been very encouraged by everyones progress.

Anyway, finally got out for only the 2nd proper ride this year and did my longest ride to date with a very hilly 30 miler 

http://www.strava.com/activities/110644535/overview


----------



## NorvernRob (2 Feb 2014)

First ever ride out today and was slightly silly. I didn't set the auto stop on the Garmin, so actual time was probably 5.30 (not that it matters)





Sheffield - Holmfirth - Holme Moss - Woodhead Pass - Sheffield.

This is not a bragging post btw, I struggled! I've put a more detailed thread in General cycling though it needs mod approval first.


----------



## L14M (2 Feb 2014)

Got out again today,
Stats for today 
80mins 18.25 miles, works out that i had a average speed of 13.5mph, bearing in mind i stop for lights thats not too bad!
Felt good, quite ache now but hey it means progress!
Towards the end i did notice my speed going down though!

That brings me up to 28 miles for this weekend! Been cycling a month, I feel this is good progress! The aim for next week is to do 35 miles all in during the weekend!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Feb 2014)

rossg1990 said:


> Never posted in this thread before but i've been watching it closely for a while and been very encouraged by everyones progress.
> 
> Anyway, finally got out for only the 2nd proper ride this year and did my longest ride to date with a very hilly 30 miler
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/110644535/overview


That some climbing, I have not got hills like that here


----------



## rossg1990 (2 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> That some climbing, I have not got hills like that here



You're lucky, that's about the flattest route I can do round these parts!


----------



## Exile (2 Feb 2014)

Managed to squeeze in a quick half hour this afternoon to get my Feb total started. Only 5 and a half miles (5.4 technically, but that rounds up to a half ) at an average of over 11mph. Not bad for a fairly leisurely pace. I've started recording my rides with ye olde helmet cam after a mate was knocked off his bike earlier this week (he's doing alright, BTW), which brings it all home a bit. Being honest though, I'm more interested in the random things I see than policing the streets, but it's nice to know if anyone is a total prat the camera's there. 

Speaking of total prats, I felt like a bit of one when I went over a speed bump and had my secondary rear light detach itself from the saddlebag and bounce along the road behind me. Thankfully it was a quiet road and nothing was behind me to grind said light to a fine paste. I stopped, collected it and it seems to work OK still. Not bad quality for a cheap thing I got free with some T6 lights, need to find an alternative mount for it though, seems it doesn't like fabric loops...

Weather looks good tomorrow, so might get the bike ready tonight for another run in the morning, although a driving lesson first thing means it'll likely be closer to lunchtime before I'm getting out.


----------



## 50000tears (2 Feb 2014)

rossg1990 said:


> Never posted in this thread before but i've been watching it closely for a while and been very encouraged by everyones progress.
> 
> Anyway, finally got out for only the 2nd proper ride this year and did my longest ride to date with a very hilly 30 miler
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/110644535/overview



Nice ride, and keep posting!

Felt a bit better this evening so went out with the intention of doing a decent hills session but simply didn't have the energy for it. Bailed out early with only half the planned reps done. Should have stayed at home I think, but you live and learn.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Feb 2014)

50000tears said:


> Nice ride, and keep posting!
> 
> Felt a bit better this evening so went out with the intention of doing a decent hills session but simply didn't have the energy for it. Bailed out early with only half the planned reps done. Should have stayed at home I think, but you live and learn.


Tough, you will get there, I did ride yesterday, and was better than I thought, but got a bit on today so will try a longer ride Tuesday, when hopefully will be fully up to scratch


----------



## Shaunthesheep (3 Feb 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> First ever ride out today and was slightly silly. I didn't set the auto stop on the Garmin, so actual time was probably 5.30 (not that it matters)
> That's a good first ride lots of hills on your route
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaunthesheep (3 Feb 2014)

T
thats a good first ride lots if hills on you route


----------



## Exile (3 Feb 2014)

Some really good rides appearing on here lately, many of which I think would leave me sat at the roadside gasping for breath with my legs seized up (I'm looking at you, @NorvernRob ).

This morning me and the scales had a proper falling out. It got to the point where things were so bad I actually moved them around the house, convinced the floor must be making it read on the high side. I think having tried them in the bathroom, the hallway, the kitchen and even the flagstones outside I might just have to accept they're right and I'm fat. Not that that comes as much of a surprise to me, given my recent eating habits. Time to pull up those cycling shorts and get out there, before I become too heavy for my bike (if I'm not already )

Speaking of, I managed another quick 40 minutes on the bike between caring duties, just shy of 6 miles, similar route to yesterday, mostly residential streets, a couple of busy roads. Seemed to be a marauding headwind as no matter which was I was going it felt like I was being pushed to a standstill, except the brief minute I was tucked in behind a bus. That was bliss, and I almost decided to follow him just to keep out of the wind, but decided to peel off and fight the elements. Another good ride, all in. Sometimes it's nice to just stay local and do a short ride rather than go on a meandering 30 mile jaunt, and shorter rides are easier to squeeze in to busy days.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Feb 2014)

Don't loose heart @Exile the weight will start to fall off, just keep cycling. 
I too find it easier to fit shorter rides in.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Feb 2014)

Exile said:


> Some really good rides appearing on here lately, many of which I think would leave me sat at the roadside gasping for breath with my legs seized up (I'm looking at you, @NorvernRob ).
> 
> This morning me and the scales had a proper falling out. It got to the point where things were so bad I actually moved them around the house, convinced the floor must be making it read on the high side. I think having tried them in the bathroom, the hallway, the kitchen and even the flagstones outside I might just have to accept they're right and I'm fat. Not that that comes as much of a surprise to me, given my recent eating habits. Time to pull up those cycling shorts and get out there, before I become too heavy for my bike (if I'm not already )
> 
> Speaking of, I managed another quick 40 minutes on the bike between caring duties, just shy of 6 miles, similar route to yesterday, mostly residential streets, a couple of busy roads. Seemed to be a marauding headwind as no matter which was I was going it felt like I was being pushed to a standstill, except the brief minute I was tucked in behind a bus. That was bliss, and I almost decided to follow him just to keep out of the wind, but decided to peel off and fight the elements. Another good ride, all in. Sometimes it's nice to just stay local and do a short ride rather than go on a meandering 30 mile jaunt, and shorter rides are easier to squeeze in to busy days.


Just fit in what you can.
I am doing a longer run tomorrow - well longer that I have done for a couple of weeks, but focus will be again on hills

River still going up and getting very worrying now - with rain forecast early hours of Weds


----------



## Exile (3 Feb 2014)

@BrianEvesham cheers for the encouragement, I managed to drop a bit of weight through cycling last year, but the me not riding much last month, and the inevitable January feast on left over choccies from Christmas saw the weight's crept back on a bit. But don't tell anyone, I was supposed to be cutting back on the chocolate 

@Stonechat That's what I've realised I need to do. I planned a few longer routes but never quite found the time, so last week I decided to plan a few routes I could do in an hour or less, which I can fit in as and when I get the time.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2014)

@Exile Hopefully in a few weeks time when this weather starts behaving we will all be able to do a bit more. Currently carrying an extra eight or nine pounds myself and can really feel it. Cold and miserable again here with rain showers so it will just be another short run I think.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2014)

The day seeem not as good as forecast, and there was a shower when walking the dog, river increasing, so had to carry him over flooded part.

It should be mostly OK so looking still to go out. Ideally 30 miles + and hills


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Feb 2014)

The sun coming through the curtains woke me up this morning and it looked lovely and sunny I bounced out up grabbed a quick breakfast and;

http://www.strava.com/activities/111097232

I couldn't see the wind till I got out there, how is it possible to head into the wind all the way round on a circular route?


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2014)

Did 31.8 miles at only 12.8 mph
Went to Windsor Great Park and Old Windsor
Did various loops and three hills (+ smaller hills).
Was cold enough to get that cold leg feeling, impaired cycling a bit, also some strong winds, as I cycled S down the road by Smith's Law (the polo field), it was hard and also unnerving if going down a hill

Still pleased overall with the performance - longest distance on the Z95

http://www.strava.com/activities/111103145

1550 feet of climbing


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2014)

Accidentally bought myself a Garmin 500 bundle today in LBS. Well, I had been looking for about a month, and this was 170, which is cheaper than wiggle/a.n.other had it for, so I thought I should get it. 

Hopefully bike is available later to collect after it's service...


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Accidentally bought myself a Garmin 500 bundle today in LBS. Well, I had been looking for about a month, and this was 170, which is cheaper than wiggle/a.n.other had it for, so I thought I should get it.
> 
> Hopefully bike is available later to collect after it's service...


Wll done - by bundle you mean the speed/cadence and HR Sensors as well?


----------



## SWSteve (4 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Wll done - by bundle you mean the speed/cadence and HR Sensors as well?




Yeah


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Feb 2014)

It looks like we've all had problems with wind today then!!  

I went out again just to get some miles in before the flippin' rain starts again!

http://www.strava.com/activities/111120210


----------



## MattMM (4 Feb 2014)

Despite a good forecast, weather reverted to West of Scotland type as soon as I got out the door with wind, constant drizzle and intermittent showers. No high exposed routes therefore, however managed my longest ever single ride on a relatively flat route (for this part of Scotland)

http://www.strava.com/activities/111084271


----------



## stevey (4 Feb 2014)

Getting itchy feet the want for a N+ is rearing it's head....Spent most of the day looking at bike's for the summer...


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Feb 2014)

stevey said:


> Getting itchy feet the want for a N+ is rearing it's head....Spent most of the day looking at bike's for the summer...


I am as bad looking at mountain bikes just now....not sure if it makes sense to get a decent one or not.

How's the Durano Plus going? I think they roll along not too badly considering how tough they are.


----------



## stevey (4 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> How's the Durano Plus going? I think they roll along not too badly considering how tough they are.



There fine thanks @Mo1959 when i was out on sunday went through some pretty ruff stuff and they just brushed it all off very impressed, Heavy yes but that's the compromise.


----------



## stevey (4 Feb 2014)

I cannot help but think of tank tracks when i am out now..


----------



## L14M (4 Feb 2014)

Well, I went out for a 10.1 miler, decided to go to hellfords as i wanted them to re-tune my gears, got lost... Circled for 4 miles then gave up and asked somebody. Was easy getting back though. 
But what a random act of cyclist kindness, a cyclist showed me how to tune my gears after halfords told me to foxtrot oscar as their mechanic wasnt there.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Feb 2014)

Exile said:


> Managed to squeeze in a quick half hour this afternoon to get my Feb total started. Only 5 and a half miles (5.4 technically, but that rounds up to a half ) at an average of over 11mph. Not bad for a fairly leisurely pace. I've started recording my rides with ye olde helmet cam after a mate was knocked off his bike earlier this week (he's doing alright, BTW), which brings it all home a bit. Being honest though, I'm more interested in the random things I see than policing the streets, but it's nice to know if anyone is a total prat the camera's there.
> 
> Speaking of total prats, I felt like a bit of one when I went over a speed bump and had my secondary rear light detach itself from the saddlebag and bounce along the road behind me. Thankfully it was a quiet road and nothing was behind me to grind said light to a fine paste. I stopped, collected it and it seems to work OK still. Not bad quality for a cheap thing I got free with some T6 lights, need to find an alternative mount for it though, seems it doesn't like fabric loops...
> 
> Weather looks good tomorrow, so might get the bike ready tonight for another run in the morning, although a driving lesson first thing means it'll likely be closer to lunchtime before I'm getting out.



My Megalight decided to make a break for freedom the same way, I put back on the saddlebag loop and it hasnt done it again. If your clip has a proper ridge to it, you may just not have pushed it all the way down past it - that's the mistake I made.


----------



## L14M (5 Feb 2014)

Went for another ride today, 4.44miles. I had to turn around, greasy roads and 50mph gusts is when it gets dangerous, felt it push me a fair bit to the left at one point!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Went for another ride today, 4.44miles. I had to turn around, greasy roads and 50mph gusts is when it gets dangerous, felt it push me a fair bit to the left at one point!



Bad winds like we have now just make road cycling way too dangerous. You did the right thing.


----------



## L14M (5 Feb 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Bad winds like we have now just make road cycling way too dangerous. You did the right thing.


Yeah, That was me cycling to school but i had another 8 miles to cover.. Rain due for later. Decided to screw it. Parents agreed. Tube strike screwed me over BIG time.


----------



## 50000tears (5 Feb 2014)

The wind the last few days has made riding outdoors way too risky for me. Right on the south coast so bearing the brunt of those 40mh winds. Crappy work gym bike to the rescue again so at least I could do some work on my cardio.


----------



## Ootini (6 Feb 2014)

Hey, I'm new here and new to cycling. I'm 33, 5'8'' (172cm), 13.5st (85kg), asthmatic, recently quit smoking (4 months ago) and I'm on a bid to get healthier. Not necessarily lose weight, just generally improve my fitness and health. I've only been riding for about two weeks so far but really enjoying it.
Fortunately in N Wales the wind isn't an issue today, barely a breath, but apparently it's all kicking off at the weekend. Sad times.
My current lunch time ride is a few circuits of the business park I work on, which equates to about 3.5 miles or so. My longest ride to date was 9.5 miles and average speed was 11mph.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> Hey, I'm new here and new to cycling. I'm 33, 5'8'' (172cm), 13.5st (85kg), asthmatic, recently quit smoking (4 months ago) and I'm on a bid to get healthier. Not necessarily lose weight, just generally improve my fitness and health. I've only been riding for about two weeks so far but really enjoying it.
> Fortunately in N Wales the wind isn't an issue today, barely a breath, but apparently it's all kicking off at the weekend. Sad times.
> My current lunch time ride is a few circuits of the business park I work on, which equates to about 3.5 miles or so. My longest ride to date was 9.5 miles and average speed was 11mph.


Hi @Ootini Welcome to Rootschat and to cycling. If you stick with it you should see distances and speeds improve and fitness improve. Better still, you should be enjoying it!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2014)

@Ootini Welcome from up north in Scotland. Nearly as many hills as you have! Speaking from experience, you will soon be amazed at how your distance and speed creeps up over the next few months.


----------



## Ootini (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm actually building up to commuting the full distance to work one day, 49 miles each way. Wish me luck!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I'm actually building up to commuting the full distance to work one day, 49 miles each way. *Wish me luck!*


Good luck. 

Twice or three times a week (when my asthma allows - I'm a severe asthmatic) I have a 21 mile commute each way and that is more than enough for me!


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I'm actually building up to commuting the full distance to work one day, 49 miles each way. Wish me luck!


As part of your build-up, consider cycling to work on day 1, public/other transport back; day 2 - public/ other transport to work, ride home; day 3 - rest (public/ other both ways); day 4 - as day 1; day 5 - as day 2 ... After a week or two of that, you could take a big breath, a large dose of brave pills and    !

It takes the pressure off thinking you have to do both ways when you're not quite ready ...


----------



## Ootini (6 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> As part of your build-up, consider cycling to work on day 1, public/other transport back; day 2 - public/ other transport to work, ride home; day 3 - rest (public/ other both ways); day 4 - as day 1; day 5 - as day 2 ... After a week or two of that, you could take a big breath, a large dose of brave pills and    !
> 
> It takes the pressure off thinking you have to do both ways when you're not quite ready ...



Good thinking!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> As part of your build-up, consider cycling to work on day 1, public/other transport back; day 2 - public/ other transport to work, ride home; day 3 - rest (public/ other both ways); day 4 - as day 1; day 5 - as day 2 ... After a week or two of that, you could take a big breath, a large dose of brave pills and    !
> 
> It takes the pressure off thinking you have to do both ways when you're not quite ready ...


+1

One thing I did when up to cycling both ways, was to cycle both ways one day (Wednesday) on week 1, twice the next week (Tuesday & Thursday), three times the next (Mon, Wed, Fri) and on a shorter commute it then went to 4 times (M, T, T, F) and finally up to full time. I have done my 42 mile round commute 4 times in a week, but I am not able to do more than that (as well as cycle with my OH at the weekend), but I have a number of health issues (including the asthma and side effects of my meds) that prevent me from managing more.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> Good thinking!


I confess, it is not my original thinking !


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Feb 2014)

@Ootini The man to ask how it feels is @Supersuperleeds . He regularly stretches his commutes to 40 odd miles most days but give yourself time to build up some endurance first. You don't want to sicken yourself before you're barely started.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Feb 2014)

A slow build up is what's needed


----------



## morrisman (6 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> As part of your build-up, consider cycling to work on day 1, public/other transport back; day 2 - public/ other transport to work, ride home; day 3 - rest (public/ other both ways); day 4 - as day 1; day 5 - as day 2 ... After a week or two of that, you could take a big breath, a large dose of brave pills and    !
> 
> It takes the pressure off thinking you have to do both ways when you're not quite ready ...


My version of this, back in the bad old days pre-retirement. Was to drive in with the bike in car, ride home (25 miles), ride in next day and car us both home.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Feb 2014)

Well tomorrow afternoon looks relatively rain free, and a gentle outing is due.
Sunday looks rain free too
Just the winds to contend with


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Feb 2014)

Hammering down here at the moment and has been for hours. Almost glad I'm on nights!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Feb 2014)

A rise in river levels again today
12 cm up on yesterday
This is getting bad again
Bob


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2014)

Baltic here. Had a 4 mile dog walk. Pavements and parts of road were icy. Nice walk though and grabbed a couple of pics but hands froze as soon as I took my gloves off!

Just having brekkie now and if it warms up nearer lunchtime I might pop out for just an hour. Sun is out which makes it look nice looking out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I'm actually building up to commuting the full distance to work one day, 49 miles each way. Wish me luck!



That is a good stretch. Agree with what others have said only thing I would add is you will normally be slower on a commute than a leisure ride due to you tend to be carrying some gear either via panniers or rucksack and you hitting rush hour traffic at some point so build in extra time. 

I would also recommend that the first time you do the commute to work is when you are not working, that way iron out any niggles on the route and not worry about beating the clock. The final point is, if you do that, when you turn around to come home, add another two miles onto the journey and bag yourself an imperial century.

Alternatively do you currently drive to work? If so what you could do is drive so far to work and then cycle in, as you get fitter reduce the distance you drive until you start leaving the car at home


----------



## Ootini (7 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That is a good stretch. Agree with what others have said only thing I would add is you will normally be slower on a commute than a leisure ride due to you tend to be carrying some gear either via panniers or rucksack and you hitting rush hour traffic at some point so build in extra time.
> 
> I would also recommend that the first time you do the commute to work is when you are not working, that way iron out any niggles on the route and not worry about beating the clock. The final point is, if you do that, when you turn around to come home, add another two miles onto the journey and bag yourself an imperial century.
> 
> Alternatively do you currently drive to work? If so what you could do is drive so far to work and then cycle in, as you get fitter reduce the distance you drive until you start leaving the car at home



I agree about adding the two miles on, I don't think I could forgive myself!

Also I live and work on opposite ends of the North Wales coast, and as I'm sure some of you are aware we've got a pretty decent cycle path here (National path 5 or something). What I'm thinking of doing is getting up early and cycling to the nearest train station, get off the train at a certain point and ride the remaining distance and keep increasing this distance (getting off the train earlier each time). Might be a good way to build up distances whilst always having a back up plan, ie. if it lashes it down, stay on the train.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> I agree about adding the two miles on, I don't think I could forgive myself!
> 
> Also I live and work on opposite ends of the North Wales coast, and as I'm sure some of you are aware we've got a pretty decent cycle path here (National path 5 or something). What I'm thinking of doing is getting up early and cycling to the nearest train station, get off the train at a certain point and ride the remaining distance and keep increasing this distance (getting off the train earlier each time). Might be a good way to build up distances whilst always having a back up plan, ie. if it lashes it down, stay on the train.



Sounds like a perfect plan that


----------



## MattMM (7 Feb 2014)

Best day for ages so took advantage and hit over 25 miles, longest so far. Not being able to see hills whenplanning a new route is a bit of a pain as I literally found out, some brutal short climbs (a 16%er being the worst) which gave a decent interval workout I suppose...

http://www.strava.com/activities/111706740


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2014)

MattMM said:


> Best day for ages so took advantage and hit over 25 miles, longest so far. Not being able to see hills whenplanning a new route is a bit of a pain as I literally found out, some brutal short climbs (a 16%er being the worst) which gave a decent interval workout I suppose...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/111706740



If you use ridewithgps it shows elevation as you plan the route


----------



## MattMM (7 Feb 2014)

Cheers, just being doing it ad-hoc with my iOS Maps app, handy for distances but that's about all


----------



## Stonechat (7 Feb 2014)

I am going for ride this afternoon. The plan calls for an hour at zone 1 which is hardly taxing.
(Not that I am good at keeping to the plan)

Looks fine at present. Going out on Sunday if the weather holds up - may have to carry the bike out, and stash wellies somewhere. Should be ok but winds are forecast
River up another 4 cm since this mornings post. Plan is this time to put the bikes on boxes.

p.s did the spin too easy to put up here, side door of garage now has water round it


----------



## Stonechat (7 Feb 2014)

MattMM said:


> Best day for ages so took advantage and hit over 25 miles, longest so far. Not being able to see hills whenplanning a new route is a bit of a pain as I literally found out, some brutal short climbs (a 16%er being the worst) which gave a decent interval workout I suppose...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/111706740



as @Supersuperleeds said, also there are the route planning in Strava and GPSies and cyclestreet, plenty of ways of seeing the hill


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am going for ride this afternoon. The plan calls for an hour at zone 1 which is hardly taxing.
> (Not that I am good at keeping to the plan)
> 
> Looks fine at present. Going out on Sunday if the weather holds up - may have to carry the bike out, and stash wellies somewhere. Should be ok but winds are forecast
> ...



If I were you I would probably be riding in the wellies


----------



## Stonechat (7 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If I were you I would probably be riding in the wellies


I have done it once on a cycling holiday I did that was too too wet
Back in the 80's


----------



## Exile (7 Feb 2014)

@Mo1959 Fingers crossed for the warmer weather coming along soonish, I'm fed up with wearing cargo trousers over my cycling shorts and can't bring myself to subject the local population to the sight of me in bib tights. Even if most of the population are shouty yoofs, my longer rides take me to some fairly nice places I'd like to be allowed back to 

It's been fairly dry here this week, during the day at least, so managed ti get out on the bike to do a bit of shopping on Tuesday, racking up another 11 miles, and discovering a road I considered to be "almost flat" felt like I was crossing the Alps. Was behind a roadie on a segregated path part of the way. I though I was doing rather well keeping him from vanishing over the horizon, which sort of made up for the killer 3% grade, then he crushed my belief once we hit the roads and he dropped me like the proverbial bad habit. Also discovered that whilst you can indeed walk fairly normally in SPD's, on anything other than perfect flagstones it sounds like you're walking up a gravel driveway in hobnail boots.

Got out this afternoon, immediately noticed a clicking every turn of the right pedal, always at the same point. Checked the obvious things like shoelaces, gear cables, etc to make sure it was a noise coming from the bike. It was. I've narrowed it down to the pedals, after swapping back to the flats the bike came with got rid of the noise. I've refitted the clipless pedals, will have a little spin later on/tomorrow to see if something as simple as taking them off and re-greasing the thread has fixed it. If not, time to work out how to strip and re-grease the things.

Oh, and I need a new cleat bolt as I've lost one somehow. If I need to re-grease/replace the pedal I'll be cheeky with the LBS and ask if they've got a spare knocking about whilst buying the tool(s). If the pedal needs nothing, I'll probably just order a spare set of cleats, I imagine I'll need replacements at some point in the future anyway.

@Nomadski That could've been the issue, I put it back on before Tuesday's ride and it's not tried to escape again, despite me bumping down kerbs and finding one or two potholes..

@Ootini Welcome, and hello! The better part of a 10 mile ride is nothing to be sniffed at for a newbie, it took me a while to get to that distance, and I'm rarely getting an 11mph average even after five or six months on the bike. As others have said, keep at it, take it easy at first, and soon you be commuting no trouble. The idea of getting the train partway is great too. Best of luck, and if my touring plans come together we might cross paths on the North Wales coast at some point later this year. Maybe.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Feb 2014)

Has anyone heard from @Nigelnaturist recently? I've seen others ask after him, but haven't seen a post from him :/

Was thinking of going out for an hour tonight, but really cant be bothered, going to go out tomorrow after work, light rain forecast but it will hopefully be alright.


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Feb 2014)

Todays ride was unceremoniously halted but a car pulling out on me at a roundabout! #ouch 

Thankfully some very kind motorists kept me still & warm with blankets whilst waiting for an ambulance & after a check over by the paramedics & chat with the local constabulary I was allowed to go. The drivers husband did offer to take me & the bike home but after straightening the handlebars & seat post & adjusting the front brake I decided that although I felt quite shaken up it was best to get back in the saddle.

I've now got a bruised shin & elbow & a bit of a sore back but it could have been a lot worse had I not had a helmet on as my swede made pretty heavy contact with the road.

A hot bath now beckons for me & a check up at the LBS for the bike will be in order next week I think.

http://www.strava.com/activities/111737290


----------



## L14M (7 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Todays ride was unceremoniously halted but a car pulling out on me at a roundabout! #ouch
> 
> Thankfully some very kind motorists kept me still & warm with blankets whilst waiting for an ambulance & after a check over by the paramedics & chat with the local constabulary I was allowed to go. The drivers husband did offer to take me & the bike home but after straightening the handlebars & seat post & adjusting the front brake I decided that although I felt quite shaken up it was best to get back in the saddle.
> 
> ...



Ouch, glad you are ok!

I had my first puncture today, £15 lighter after a trip to halfords... 
Got 10.74 miles in though!


----------



## stevey (7 Feb 2014)

@Goonerobes at least your ok


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Feb 2014)

Glad yor ok @Goonerobes


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Has anyone heard from @Nigelnaturist recently? I've seen others ask after him, but haven't seen a post from him :/
> .


Not seen him post for a while now, he last looked in on the 8th Jan.
Let us know your ok @Nigelnaturist


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2014)

@Goonerobes hope you're okay. 

@L14M what did halfords hit you for?


----------



## L14M (8 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @L14M what did halfords hit you for?


Well They did me a for a new inner tube and fitting..


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2014)

Buy another tube (tubes) and get them delivered/buy in a shop (whichever is cheapest and best for you) and practice removing/fitting tubes. If you new levers I would recommend a spoon/fork, and use the handle end (just make sure mum doesn't notice). 

There are plenty of YouTube videos to help, I struggled until I watched a video and went along with it.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Feb 2014)

Yes you should be familiar with it, in the old days (and with no spare inner tubes), repaired three punctures in a day


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Feb 2014)

Casualty update: A bit achy today but nothing has fallen off over night so a day on the sofa for me I think!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Casualty update: A bit achy today but nothing has fallen off over night so a day on the sofa for me I think!


Could have been a lot worse but take it easy anyway. It's a shock to the body and mind getting knocked off like that. Hope there's no lasting effects.


----------



## L14M (8 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Casualty update: A bit achy today but nothing has fallen off over night so a day on the sofa for me I think!


Take it easy, it could have been much worse! Hope you feel better soon and get back on that bike! 

Just gave the bike a overdue wash - the second one its ever had. God its so windy out there, the foam in the top of the bucket moved to one side and got blown away, little ripples in the top of the bucket. God that was cold .
Dried off the bike, leaving it for a little bit while the small amount of water in the crevisis drys before re-lubeing it. No riding for me today as its dangerously windy @ 45mph gusts.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Casualty update: A bit achy today but nothing has fallen off over night so a day on the sofa for me I think!


yes take it easy


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2014)

It's incredibly windy, I went out and tried...and failed to put more than 4 miles on the clock.
I think I need to get back out with a club again as I cannot motivate myself to spend 4 hours alone without a podcast in my ear when it is like this

http://www.strava.com/activities/111930443


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2014)

@ItsSteveLovell At least you got out. Never bothered myself today. This will sound like sacrilege on here but I find long rides a bit boring to be honest.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @ItsSteveLovell At least you got out. Never bothered myself today. This will sound like sacrilege on here but I find long rides a bit boring to be honest.





ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's incredibly windy, I went out and tried...and failed to put more than 4 miles on the clock.
> I think I need to get back out with a club again as I cannot motivate myself to spend 4 hours alone without a podcast in my ear when it is like this
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/111930443



I found it hard work today, wind was a killer, though no way as bad as it is now.


----------



## morrisman (8 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It's incredibly windy, I went out and tried...and failed to put more than 4 miles on the clock.


I managed 4 miles as well before the strong headwind and painful hailstones sent me scurrying home.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2014)

Depending on Wind I'm going to drag gf out tomorrow for another 10, that coupled with cycling back from hers will give a very casual 30 miles for a Sunday. Will plan on putting another 25 on the clock Monday night as it's meant to be dry. 

I want to be spending more and more time on my bike, but this wind is not helping


----------



## Exile (8 Feb 2014)

@Goonerobes Ouch, glad to hear you're OK. Have a day or three off (weather's pretty pants today anyway), and take it steady when you get back on the bike.

I'm amazed some of you got out today, and that's coming from someone who got as far as getting dressed to ride and almost wheeling the bike out of the house. I gave up on the idea when I unlocked the back gate and the wind used it to try and knock me over the fence! I muttered some expletives, put the lock back on and retreat indoors for a cuppa. I was disappointed about not getting out, but a good cup of tea later I couldn't care less. Plus it's supposed to be better tomorrow so I can always get out then.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Feb 2014)

*


Exile said:



@Goonerobes Ouch, glad to hear you're OK. Have a day or three off (weather's pretty pants today anyway), and take it steady when you get back on the bike

Click to expand...

* 

Thanks @Exile, although ironically todays weather forecast was the reason I went out yesterday! I guess that's what they call fate!


----------



## Exile (8 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Thanks @Exile, although ironically todays weather forecast was the reason I went out yesterday! I guess that's what they call fate!



Don't talk to me about fate . I had an off when I hit a pothole and lost the front end whilst corning and going down hill. I was only going down that hill because I fancied a few laps around a local park before heading home. Best laid plans, as they say.

At least you're OK, and it sounds like the other party is being decent enough about things. Hope it all gets sorted quickly for you


----------



## Biggler (8 Feb 2014)

Hi all! 

It's good to see the old faces and new people coming in here, one noticeable omission thought... I was going to ask about Nigel but I see that was discussed a couple of pages ago. I hope he's all right.

It's been a while but I've been out for my first spin in a few months, it felt good and I was surprised at how much I'd retained "fitness" after such a long break. I remember my first ride in 10 years and it was hell, I was expecting that experience again - http://www.strava.com/activities/111888491


----------



## L14M (8 Feb 2014)

Biggler said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's good to see the old faces and new people coming in here, one noticeable omission thought... I was going to ask about Nigel but I see that was discussed a couple of pages ago. I hope he's all right.
> 
> It's been a while but I've been out for my first spin in a few months, it felt good and I was surprised at how much I'd retained "fitness" after such a long break. I remember my first ride in 10 years and it was hell, I was expecting that experience again - http://www.strava.com/activities/111888491


Nice to meet you!


----------



## Nomadski (9 Feb 2014)

@Goonerobes sorry to hear about your incident. Hope your recovering ok, was it one of those things, or was the driver negligent?

Also, judging by your name I would hazard a guess Saturdays football didn't exactly cheer you up either!

Going to be braving the elements later today, although my bike still looks like a MotoX bike from my last ride. Haven't given her any TLC since Ive been so busy lately.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Feb 2014)

Hello again everybody. Welcome to newbies and  to the rest. 

After a week away, we arrived back on Friday night. Hubby and I did a turbo class yesterday morning with a local group and a short ride planned today (25 miles-ish) with the same group. 
No rain here (yet) but it's windy. Wondering whether to risk going with them or not bother. It's a different group to my usual Sunday 'novice' cycle group that has taken a bit of a break over winter and although this other one is a 'beginners' club, it's for Triathletes so they are already pretty fit (I'm only doing the cycling third of the training though as I have no intention of starting the other two activities for sport). 

First things first, more coffee and a dog walk before making the decision I think. 

Have a good Sunday everybody, and stay safe xx


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Feb 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @Goonerobes sorry to hear about your incident. Hope your recovering ok, was it one of those things, or was the driver negligent?
> 
> Also, judging by your name I would hazard a guess Saturdays football didn't exactly cheer you up either!
> 
> Going to be braving the elements later today, although my bike still looks like a MotoX bike from my last ride. Haven't given her any TLC since Ive been so busy lately.


 
Thanks @Nomadski, it was, I'm afraid, driver error as she pulled out on me from my left at a roundabout leaving nowhere to go other than into the side of the car. There were plenty of witnesses who verified that & the local dibble are calling tomorrow with regard to pressing charges. I said not to on Friday as that's not really in my nature & the fact I'm feeling worse (achy) as the days go by probably wont change my mind.

With regard your 2nd point, yes, season ticket holder who fortunately didn't go yesterday & doesn't have BTSports! 

Good luck to you & all others battling the winds today, be safe & WEAR YOUR HELMET!


----------



## L14M (9 Feb 2014)

Morning people!
I think i'll try and battle the wind today!
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/ is really good for checking the wind!


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2014)

Went out as it was quite pleasant apart from a stiff breeze. Got to about 10 miles and chain snapped. Think the quick link maybe gave up the ghost. Couldn't find part of it though so not sure. Walked all the way home without anyone stopping. Mostly small cars right enough but there were a couple of 4x4s and a local builder in his pickup which would have been ideal, but people definitely don't seem so keen to help anyone these days 

Serves me right as I knew the chain was on its last legs anyway. Must get another chain tool for my bag plus a couple of spare quick links too.


----------



## morrisman (9 Feb 2014)

Just back from 10 miles, god it was horrible, high winds and spiteful drizzle. Guess I must be hooked because I went anyway


----------



## L14M (9 Feb 2014)

Scrap what i said earlier, its gotten really windy and wet now :S


----------



## Stonechat (9 Feb 2014)

My wife thinks I am mad
After walking the dog (no mean feat in the floods, carry him past the flooded road), carried the bike over the floods, stashed wellies in the car and did 25.5 mile ride
Very windy out. Somewhere there is a picture of me carring bike down the lane in cycling gear and with wellies on, will post the pic later

http://www.strava.com/activities/112138987

Water now up to January's level and still going up, trying to persuade myself it is slower


----------



## stevey (9 Feb 2014)

Went out (5 miles) was blown around like a rag doll not willing to put myself at risk so came back Big kudos to all who went out though....


----------



## spooks (9 Feb 2014)

Spectacularly windy ride. Not sure what posessed me to go out to the forest with all its long open stretches. I spend most of the time fighting not to be blown into the ditch or out into the cars. Terrifying and exhausting! Time to lay on the couch and watch people sliding around through the ice and snow on tv.

http://www.strava.com/activities/112165175


----------



## Stonechat (9 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> My wife thinks I am mad
> After walking the dog (no mean feat in the floods, carry him past the flooded road), carried the bike over the floods, stashed wellies in the car and did 25.5 mile ride
> Very windy out. Somewhere there is a picture of me carring bike down the lane in cycling gear and with wellies on, will post the pic later
> 
> ...


Here is me with wellies on 6-8 inches in water carrying the bike for the mornings ride
THis is our house and the road (car s round the corner)


----------



## stevey (9 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Here is me with wellies on 6-8 inches in water carrying the bike for the mornings ride
> THis is our house and the road (car s round the corner)



jesus!!! @Stonechat Hardcore or just crazy let the people decide....either way...


----------



## Mannion (9 Feb 2014)

My first ever ride: http://www.strava.com/activities/112169357

Seemed pretty windy at parts but nothing dangerous, legs are jelly-like now!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2014)

stevey said:


> jesus!!! @Stonechat Hardcore or just crazy let the people decide....either way...



Hardcore, if he was crazy he would have ridden through the water.


----------



## morrisman (9 Feb 2014)

morrisman said:


> Just back from 10 miles, god it was horrible, high winds and spiteful drizzle. Guess I must be hooked because I went anyway


And the sun came out so I went out again for 7 miles but the bl00dy wind was still awful.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Feb 2014)

As you will have now seen, we are at Severe Flood Warning status.
quote 'rising level for at least 24 hours'

THis is supposed to be a warning for life and limb.
But in 2003 we were at the same level of warning for 11 days. Much depends on where you are and just how high it goes


----------



## Shaunthesheep (9 Feb 2014)

Went out for a ride today very windy and muddy in parts which killed my average speed only 8.7 mph can usually manage around 10 mph still glad I made the effort all adds to my overall fitness https://www.strava.com/activities/112220269


----------



## Old Plodder (9 Feb 2014)

Well done to all you brave souls that went out - me, I'm just sitting reading about your exploits, & that's enough!


----------



## L14M (9 Feb 2014)

Got 5 miles in wind really killed me though!
Liam


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Got 5 miles in wind really killed me though!
> Liam


 Well done Liam, now get to bed you've got school in the morning!


----------



## 50000tears (9 Feb 2014)

Finally got out today once the wind had dropped to a bearable 20mh after being closer to 30mh for most of the day. Just laps close to home but the uphill bits were into that headwind so my average speed took a dive. At least I got a good workout though! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/112273760


----------



## SWSteve (9 Feb 2014)

Went to see gf last night/today. cycled to train station/to the pub she works at and then today cycled home. Didn't fancy cycling 20 miles into a severe headwind as that would ruin the mood. Flew home today, but think there was a bit of a tailwind.

@Stonechat, lovely looking bike, does it go on land as well as underwater  On a serious note, I know your doing L2B, where did you get you training plan from, as there is one that may help on the Garmin Connect site, under plans, thought it may help if there wasn't one in place already.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Feb 2014)

Hi

Water has now entered our porch
We are leaving the house today (parents home is empty)
@ItsSteveLovell trading plan was from British cycling.
I gave been using beginner training plan for sportives

25 weeks, I skipped a few weeks.
Assumes you have heart rate strap
Would be better with a turbo, I am not getting

Will try to get bikes moved over, but cycling may suffer


----------



## morrisman (10 Feb 2014)

What a difference a day makes (someone should write a song about that). Went out today, sunshine, no wind, warm enough for mid-Feb, 15.25 miles at a new highest average of 15.6mph


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hi
> 
> Water has now entered our porch
> We are leaving the house today (parents home is empty)
> ...


I feel for you. 
We have been evacuated (in the past) from our home due to fire on the nature reserve & MoD training area we lived on. Our home was being used as the closest access point to the fire! It got to within 25m of the house and tbh the house was only saved because an pilot had reported the fire on the common when taking off from Farnborough airport. We were out for 5 days with no word on what was happening. Our only clue was if the answering machine answered we could made the assumption that because electricity was still there and therefore so was the house! 
We also helped my brother-in-law out after his home (Hebden Bridge) was flooded 2 summers ago. We had given him a lot of our furniture and carpets (plus other tools and stuff) when we went off to cycle around the world, and it was heart aching seeing them destroyed and having to thrown them out for the council to collect and dispose of. 

Best wishes and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Feb 2014)

As others have said, thoughts with you @Stonechat.


----------



## dolliedaze (10 Feb 2014)

Oh dear! I restarted cycling 18 months ago with a beginners/returners cycling group. Have now added the improvers sessions. So, cycle 2-3 times a week BUT only do 4-7 miles each session. My last cycle was 6.95 miles with an average speed of 8 mph and a maximum of 11 mph. Seems I have a long way to go to catch up


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Feb 2014)

Oh 


Stonechat said:


> Hi
> 
> Water has now entered our porch
> We are leaving the house today (parents home is empty)
> ...




Oh no! Stay safe and warm and dry x


----------



## stevey (10 Feb 2014)

Hope it doesn't get any worse @Stonechat Stay safe mate


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Feb 2014)

^^As above, fingers crossed for you @Stonechat, stay safe.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Feb 2014)

Thanks for all the wishes, we are now relocated to my parents house (remember dad died December and mum in nursing home)
I am going back tomorrow for the bikes
When I last left today water was still going up in the porch, readings on environmental agency website are showing slowed rising, but of course there is rain to come. I know at least 6 houses flooded. It may not yet be in ours, but water is high and even with wellies I was on tiptoes.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Feb 2014)

Just to cement my new and unlikely name of hard man, I went through the water twice and got both bikes!

Mrs Stonechat is convinced I'm mad

Having just got another generous sponsorship for the l2b, just needed to keep the bike, 
On a smbre note, water is now entering the house., and Cameron was on Staines today. One thing I have not fetched is the garmin USB lead, so cannot keep it charged. I will not be able to post rides anyway, this is through phone


----------



## puffinbilly (11 Feb 2014)

Feel for you @Stonechat - must be a nightmare and then the politicians visit feigning interest - suppose it could have been worse ,it could have been Pickles. I was out tonight and suddenly the heavens opened with snow about an inch or so - so the last five miles was in a heavy snow shower with every junction and corner taken very gingerly.

Hope things improve for you.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Feb 2014)

Eesh @puffinbilly cycling in falling snow can't have been great! What kind of bike were you on?


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2014)

@Stonechat Sorry you have had to leave your home.....I so hope the rain stops soon and the levels drop. I am so glad I don't live in an area prone to flooding.....it must be horrendous. Feel so sorry for everyone. A friend on Facebook made the comment that we should stop sending so much foreign aid money and start spending it here, and I totally agree!


----------



## SWSteve (12 Feb 2014)

@Stonechat I can only echo what others have said, I hope the levels drop soon.

re: Garmin lead, a standard MicroUSB lead is what would be needed.


----------



## L14M (12 Feb 2014)

@Stonechat ,
Fingers crossed for you
It must be hard leaving your house and possessions so close to the waters edge and know knowing what might happen.

Got 7 miles in yesterday, aim to do the same today too!

Liam


----------



## SWSteve (12 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> @Stonechat ,
> Fingers crossed for you
> It must be hard leaving your house and possessions so close to the waters edge and know knowing what might happen.
> 
> ...


 

Good going! your tally is sneaking up pretty nicely, soon you'll be taking the challenge to @Supersuperleeds


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Good going! your tally is sneaking up pretty nicely, soon you'll be taking the challenge to @Supersuperleeds



He definitely needs to change his target


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Feb 2014)

@Stonechat at the risk of repeating everyone else, fingers crossed for you fella.


----------



## L14M (12 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He definitely needs to change his target


Yeah I need to change my target, i'm thinking of 1200? Was going to get out today but rain, coursework etc took over. Added an extra light to my bike now though got 2 on the front and 1 on the rear. Thats great for my night rides


----------



## SWSteve (12 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Yeah I need to change my target, i'm thinking of 1200? Was going to get out today but rain, coursework etc took over. Added an extra light to my bike now though got 2 on the front and 1 on the rear. Thats great for my night rides



2000, if you've done almost 200 by now, the weather is only going to get better (as will you)


----------



## morrisman (13 Feb 2014)

First >25 mile ride this morning (25.1 to be precise), lower than hoped for average of 14 mph but the wind was bad on the way home. Still 377 miles this year all ready and we are not yet half way through February, onward and upward!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2014)

morrisman said:


> First >25 mile ride this morning (25.1 to be precise), lower than hoped for average of 14 mph but the wind was bad on the way home. Still 377 miles this year all ready and we are not yet half way through February, onward and upward!



I'm averaging 14mph for the year, as the weather gets warmer we will get faster.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Feb 2014)

Managed ride today
Did 17.5 miles @15.0 mph, visited 
Mum to make sure her Nursing home was o.k.
Some adverse winds and a hailstorm
Pleased wwwith average speed and getting out at all
This is posted from my phone
It will not be posted on Strava


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Feb 2014)

The bike & I have both been given the all clear so I decided on a gentle 20 or so miles just to get my confidence back. (avoiding THE spot!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/113033679

My helmet wasn't quite so lucky after the tarmac encounter though!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2014)

@Goonerobes Good to see you getting out. Wow, look at that helmet. Glad it did its job though and that wasn't your head!


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Goonerobes Good to see you getting out. Wow, look at that helmet. Glad it did its job though and that wasn't your head!


 Thanks Mo, if ever there was a lesson to be learnt.........!!


----------



## Exile (13 Feb 2014)

@Goonerobes Good to hear you and the bike are both fighting fit again, and what better way to celebrate than a 20 mile ride. Other than a 20 mile ride followed by a chilled beverage, of course.

As for the helmet, you could buff that out, I'm sure


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> The bike & I have both been given the all clear so I decided on a gentle 20 or so miles just to get my confidence back. (avoiding THE spot!)
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/113033679
> 
> ...


How old is your helmet? I ask because if you are looking to replace it with an identical or other Spech one, they do a returns policy so they can examine the damage and will knock 40% off the cost of a replacement one if it is under 2 years old - no proof needed because the helmet has a date stamp in it. I used the same service in March last year.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> How old is your helmet? I ask because if you are looking to replace it with an identical or other Spech one, they do a returns policy so they can examine the damage and will knock 40% off the cost of a replacement one if it is under 2 years old - no proof needed because the helmet has a date stamp in it. I used the same service in March last year.


 That's interesting thanks, I will be replacing it with an identical helmet as its a very comfy fit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> The bike & I have both been given the all clear so I decided on a gentle 20 or so miles just to get my confidence back. (avoiding THE spot!)
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/113033679
> 
> ...



And some would say you'd be better off not wearing one.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> The bike & I have both been given the all clear so I decided on a gentle 20 or so miles just to get my confidence back. (avoiding THE spot!)
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/113033679
> 
> ...



Glad to see you are back on the bike. the helmet did its job and now may it rest in peace.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> That's interesting thanks, I will be replacing it with an identical helmet as its a very comfy fit.


 courtesy of @Herr-B ... If you ring them on 0208 391 3500 and ask for customer services you will be asked a few q's and given the cost which you can pay for when they receive your old one. Was quite quick for me, but my head was too sore to wear a helmet for quite a while afterwards - smashed mine into 5 pieces though my original 'ride' report only says 4..


----------



## MattMM (14 Feb 2014)

Wee bit quiet this week owing to job-related activity plus crap weather midweek, which I used to get my bike it's long overdue first month fettle from my LBS. Great service from Clarkson Cycle Centre plus entertaining banter with the owner as always. Weather Armageddon is due to hit Scotland about now, so got out early with my newly fettled ride, and had probably about my best ride to date of my two month-ish newbie career. Managed to crack the big 30, but was more chuffed at getting my average speed into double digits for the first time (in spite of,hills and headwinds), plus nailing a 10%er which would've killed me when I started.

http://www.strava.com/activities/113208249


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> courtesy of @Herr-B ... If you ring them on 0208 391 3500 and ask for customer services you will be asked a few q's and given the cost which you can pay for when they receive your old one. Was quite quick for me, but my head was too sore to wear a helmet for quite a while afterwards - *smashed mine into 5 pieces though my **original 'ride' report **only says 4*..


 
Ouch.......

Now sorted thanks & will be returned once the driver/insurer admits liability (although its hardly in question!).


----------



## L14M (14 Feb 2014)

I'm quite disappointed with my rides this week! I only got 13 miles in but I have half term next week so shall be makin up for it!!!


----------



## Stonechat (14 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Managed ride today
> Did 17.5 miles @15.0 mph, visited
> Mum to make sure her Nursing home was o.k.
> Some adverse winds and a hailstorm
> ...


Now managed to upload thanks to an old laptop and USB tethering to my phone.
Laptop is too old for Garmin Connect but coould manually upload the file
http://www.strava.com/activities/113237890

p.s. better weather on Sunday should be able to ride


----------



## L14M (15 Feb 2014)

Got 7.94 miles in. That wind was mad. For the first 4.1 miles I had a head wind. Was working VERY HARD and barely moving above 15mph! Then came the tail wind. Man that helped the whole way home! Went mostly 25 - 35mph the whole way back ! So I have a new average PB of 15.67. Though since it was cheating I don't expect to beat it for a while


----------



## Naemeth (15 Feb 2014)

Why is it a forecasted headwind is *always *a headwind, yet a forecasted tailwind is also another headwind?

Uphill Cycling after work + Headwind is not much fun .


----------



## SWSteve (15 Feb 2014)

Naemeth said:


> Why is it a forecasted headwind is *always *a headwind, yet a forecasted tailwind is also another headwind?
> 
> Uphill Cycling after work + Headwind is not much fun .




The hill wasn't steep enough then, 5-10% gradients start to provide decent cover


----------



## Naemeth (15 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The hill wasn't steep enough then, 5-10% gradients start to provide decent cover



Indeed the steep hills did provide cover, it's just the flats / slight hills in between the steep hills normally used for a quick recovery weren't good cover!


----------



## SWSteve (15 Feb 2014)

Naemeth said:


> Indeed the steep hills did provide cover, it's just the flats / slight hills in between the steep hills normally used for a quick recovery weren't good cover!



I know how you feel, today when I really wanted to use a decent for a recovery the road I picked was covered in carp and was very steep/twisty. Should have turned right when the sign said to.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Feb 2014)

Got out today and did this. http://www.strava.com/activities/113441971my legs felt empty when cycling back to my house. I think I went too hard too soon... looking forward to getting going out with a club in a fortnight, hopefully I will avoid getting dropped on the 'race' home


----------



## morrisman (15 Feb 2014)

@ItsSteveLovell congrats on being the first post on page 666


----------



## Bangers (15 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Got out today and did this. http://www.strava.com/activities/113441971my legs felt empty when cycling back to my house. I think I went too hard too soon... looking forward to getting going out with a club in a fortnight, hopefully I will avoid getting dropped on the 'race' home


Looks like a nice ride with a few tough climbs ( for me anyway) cheddar,shipham I find horrific, not attempted it in a long time but the last time I did it broke me.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Feb 2014)

Anybody got any 'mojo' I could borrow temporarily please? I appear to have misplaced mine!  X

Have a good day everybody, stay safe.
Sending love to those with terrible weather issues.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Anybody got any 'mojo' I could borrow temporarily please? I appear to have misplaced mine!  X
> 
> Have a good day everybody, stay safe.
> Sending love to those with terrible weather issues.


Ha, ha.....sitting here trying to work up to getting out myself. It's only 1 degree above and I'm not sure if the roads will be ok or not. Since I replaced the chain and cassette on my road bike I haven't been out to test ride it and make sure it's not going to fall to bits so should really do even an hour to make sure it's ok. Might get too cold on the fingers and toes to do much more anyway.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Feb 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Anybody got any 'mojo' I could borrow temporarily please? I appear to have misplaced mine!  X



It's in the back room on top of the wardrobe next to your spare enthusiasm


----------



## stevey (16 Feb 2014)

Went out in what seems like ages (1 week) all set to do 40+ garmin decided not to record my 1st 10 miles  so not in the best of moods, pulled glasses from jacket because of the glorious  and as i did they snapped in half so done 22ish miles partly blinded by road glare!!!.

Hope you all have slightly better luck and rides today.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Feb 2014)

@stevey At least you got out. It was certainly bright this morning but icy up this way. First couple of miles ok then it got progressively worse. Water and snow melt had come onto large stretches of the road and then frozen overnight. Makes me very nervous....I could feel my arms shaking with nerves at one bad stretch! Should really have left it till later I suppose. Still, managed a short loop rather slowly but stayed on board which is the main thing.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Feb 2014)

Finally managed a ten mile loop after a break in the weather that coincided with me being free to ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/113644671

Lovely sunny day with a clear blue sky and mostly dry roads.


----------



## L14M (16 Feb 2014)

Well got a light sunday lunch then off for a nice ride - aiming for 20 miles as the weather is SOOOO Nice 
I've also updated my ticker to show my new aim of 1500miles


----------



## morrisman (16 Feb 2014)

A quick 16 miles this morning, sunshine, gentle breeze, if there had been less standing water it would have been fabulous, as it was it was just so much better than the last week or two 

Just a pity that family commitments meant I had to be home this afternoon.


----------



## spooks (16 Feb 2014)

Was getting a bit worried that my speed was going rapidly backwards but thanks to a day of lovely, if chilly, weather I'm feeling a bit happier.
Last week 28miles took 2h 3m average speed 13.7mph
This week 28 miles took 1h 47min average speed 15.7mph


----------



## 50000tears (16 Feb 2014)

What a glorious day it was today. A real reminder of what good weather feels like and hopefully a promise of a good spring. Saw tons of riders out today all with massive grins on their faces, could be the weather but maybe just the local tap water! 

Anyway more hills for me as it is my primary focus at the moment and didn't have time for a long ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/113721550
Followed that with a delicious Sunday lunch and and family walk up even more hills. More days like this please!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Feb 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> It's in the back room on top of the wardrobe next to your spare enthusiasm



Thanks. I found it and used a little this morning. Wasn't fast or far but lovely to get out. 

Thanks for your 'help'


----------



## Stonechat (16 Feb 2014)

Went to Richmond Park today. Decided to start off clockwise as the South climb of Dark hill or whatever that side of it is called is much tougher. After two laps decided that was too hard a climb so did an anticlockwise lap. (Edit this is called Broomfield Hill apparently)
A bit weary when coming home tried to get a coffee but the man in the coffee place at Bushy Park on the way home was playing silly b@@@ers so gave that up
47.4 miles at only 12.7 mph and with 1394 feet of climbing. LOngest distance to date
Legs are complaining a bit
http://www.strava.com/activities/113740608


----------



## Stonechat (16 Feb 2014)

As a note I am seeking out hills, I have done more climbing already this year than I did last year


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Feb 2014)

Good to see so many out in the rare bit of sunshine today & well done @Stonechat on your longest ride. 

For the first time ever I put going for a ride ahead of going to football (I must be getting old ) so I made the most of it & did my February 50 miler which also turns out to be my longest ride too!

http://www.strava.com/activities/113739772


----------



## L14M (16 Feb 2014)

Longest ride yet!
Got 20.2 miles under my belt,
Moving time of: 1 hour 21 mins. With a elapsed total of 1 hour 42mins - shows how long you wait at lights!
Also had a half decent average speed - 13.2mph. *EDIT:* Noticed that that was my elapsed average speed so it was actually 15mph average moving time  Thats almost a PB!
Also went for a few hills - that 8% hill that killed me almost 2 weeks ago.. well it went up it and went even to the top of the road which peaked at 14% ! This gave me a total of 669ft climbed  765 calories.. Yep was a good ride 

Well done to all that got out in todays great weather and got some good rides in


----------



## 50000tears (16 Feb 2014)

Good to see so many taking advantage of the break in the bad weather. Plenty more to come I hope.


----------



## stevey (16 Feb 2014)

Last minute ride Just a gentle 11 miles with carrie (O/H)

Not worth putting strava on here


----------



## fivepence (16 Feb 2014)

Not sure I still qualify as a beginner even though it has only been seven months since I stuck a wheel on the road for the first time since I was a kid. This forum was an inspiration in the early days when 20 30K were proving a challenge.
With the weather been utter S***e over the past few months was only my second run of the year and once again as in many other ventures I got lost - very lost . So much so I entirely missed Horse-shoe pass and the rest of the route and ended having double back on myself after admitting I haven't got the foggiest where I am. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/113755543

Some Pictures taken during the adventure - https://www.dropbox.com/sc/mz14cccz8yifxh0/WdtP1DQI4G


----------



## 50000tears (16 Feb 2014)

fivepence said:


> Not sure I still qualify as a beginner even though it has only been seven months since I stuck a wheel on the road for the first time since I was a kid. This forum was an inspiration in the early days when 20 30K were proving a challenge.
> With the weather been utter S***e over the past few months was only my second run of the year and once again as in many other ventures I got lost - very lost . So much so I entirely missed Horse-shoe pass and the rest of the route and ended having double back on myself after admitting I haven't got the foggiest where I am.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/113755543
> ...



Wow that is one hell of a ride!


----------



## DaveyM (16 Feb 2014)

not been on for ages, I am still getting out and putting some miles in, although like all of you guys the weather hasn't helped.
I hope that you are all well and this year lets you achieve all the things you set out to do.

Will try harder to not be a stranger.

By the way is Nigel still around / is he ok?


----------



## stevey (16 Feb 2014)

DaveyM said:


> By the way is Nigel still around / is he ok?




Haven't heard from Nigel on this forum for what seems like ages really do hope he is ok


----------



## L14M (17 Feb 2014)

God, my legs are still acheing.. Hope to get out today, the weather seems decent


----------



## Bangers (17 Feb 2014)

Got 45 miles in yesterday it was pretty slow due to a awful lot of frost about in places on the first half of the route and a long climb( for me ) there too, it's the furthest I have ever rode so got to happy with that.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (17 Feb 2014)

First day out with the Big Foot Cycle Club yesterday, the first of four training riders for their London to Brighton bike ride in May. My 13 year old son and I were put into the 10 to 12mph group, as we are both newbies. A 20 mile hilly route, but by the time we had ridden to the start point in Hayes and then home again we had racked up 33 miles. It was a sunny day and despite our group suffering two punctures everyone had a great time. Cant wait for the second training ride in a couple of weeks time. We are both hoping to put in some more saddle time until then. Another plus point is the weight loss of a further 3lbs, now down to 18.3 stone. (started at 20.5 stone)


----------



## L14M (17 Feb 2014)

Well, today was good weather so why not go out in it?
My new track pump came today too so finally some decent 100psi air in my tires!
Oh I poped into the LBS too for a valve dust cap.. Came out with a chain cleaner too! I also popped along the canal to get the the lbs as a 3 mile warm up. Well this was in my way: IMG_0325[1].JPG
I'm running some 44cm bars and on one side they were over the edge when crossing through!
Oh and i forgot to record about 3 miles of my ride so it was only 19.3 miles 
But I have to say a huge thank you to you all on here, my average speed from last month to this month has gone from 12.4 to 15.5  I also can ride 20 mile happily compared to 10 being a push!
http://www.strava.com/activities/114022756


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Feb 2014)

@L14M Great progress.........the joys of being young and being able to improve so quickly!


----------



## L14M (17 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @L14M Great progress.........the joys of being young and being able to improve so quickly!


thanks for all the comments - you lot are all great inspiration 
@Stonechat hope the good weather is helping your situation!


----------



## L14M (18 Feb 2014)

Weather seems good this morning, shame i'm busy! Hope to get out in the afternoon 
Liam


----------



## SWSteve (18 Feb 2014)

If it stays dry I'll be doing a little loop ~25 miles. Hopefully it will stay dry


----------



## MattMM (18 Feb 2014)

This is my flattest ride locally...only a kick in the backside off 1000ft climbing . Purposely focused on cadence and speed on this, so pleased with pushing up my average to a gnats ba' hair off 11mph, which for a 17+ stoner with all the aerodynamics of a large 6' 3" house brick in strong winds on a hybrid I'm chuffed with

http://www.strava.com/activities/114180792


----------



## Exile (18 Feb 2014)

Might get out later today, haven't been on the bike since last Thursday. It's still midway through a handlebar switch (flat to trekking) but if the weather holds I'm sure after remounting the brake/shifter pods, and wrapping the bars, I'll be out test riding and tweaking. But first I need to read up on how to wrap this sort of bar, so realistically, it'll likely be tomorrow before I get out on that test ride.

Still, hopefully the new bar will make longer rides more comfortable.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> thanks for all the comments - you lot are all great inspiration
> @Stonechat hope the good weather is helping your situation!


River down 0.50 metres and loss adjuster coming tomorrow
Need to fit in another ride though


----------



## L14M (18 Feb 2014)

Stonechat said:


> River down 0.50 metres and loss adjuster coming tomorrow
> Need to fit in another ride though


So much damage to your property?


----------



## Stonechat (19 Feb 2014)

No water. Hardly got in but there could be water sitting under the floorboards.

Did a ride today, 20.5 miles @ 15.6 mph toward Esher common and back, cannot upload


----------



## SWSteve (19 Feb 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/114488871

Popped out as had the afternoon free, don't now when I'll be going out again (or if I do if I will be able to push as hard as I would like) for a couple of weeks as am visiting the dental hospital on the next couple of Fridays for some work. Hopefully I'll be able to keep doing this loop but at a more leisurely pace every other day to keep with my average daily mileage. I'll check with them what I should avoid, as I don;t fancy having blood gush out of my mouth in the middle of a climb.

Good to hear you're keeping doing the miles @Stonechat considering what's happening, you're going to ace the L2B if you keep going like this


----------



## AndyPeace (19 Feb 2014)

Got my first long ride in, since September! Worked the route by compass rather than a planned route, which suits me and it's easy to chose when to turn back  As it was I turned back to early, so I added one of my local loops. I took the ride at a casual pace( though the hills made me work harder) with a few 5/10 miniute breaks. fueled by Malt loaf (pre sliced and buttered the whole loaf) passing some beautiful places,I enjoyed the ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/114482227


----------



## SWSteve (19 Feb 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Got my first long ride in, since September! Worked the route by compass rather than a planned route, which suits me and it's easy to chose when to turn back  As it was I turned back to early, so I added one of my local loops. I took the ride at a casual pace( though the hills made me work harder) with a few 5/10 miniute breaks. fueled by Malt loaf (pre sliced and buttered the whole loaf) passing some beautiful places,I enjoyed the ride.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/114482227



Good work!


----------



## stevey (19 Feb 2014)

A nice night ride for me 
http://www.strava.com/activities/114547626

Is anyone else having problems with there garmin (200) not picking up a signal of late???


----------



## SWSteve (19 Feb 2014)

stevey said:


> A nice night ride for me
> http://www.strava.com/activities/114547626
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with there garmin (200) not picking up a signal of late???



I keep having mine auto pause when I'm moving, and it's taking >1minute at times to get signal, is that what you mean?


----------



## stevey (19 Feb 2014)

[quoteI "ItsSteveLovell, post: 2939286, member: 28488"]I keep having mine auto pause when I'm moving, and it's taking >1minute at times to get signal, is that what you mean?[/quote]

When I set off it takes around 10 minutes to pick up a signal, sometimes longer


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2014)

I usually turn mine on in the house while I am getting jacket, helmet, gloves on and by the time I get the bike outside it seems to nearly always have a signal. Very occasionally have to wait a matter of seconds.


----------



## L14M (19 Feb 2014)

Intresting, mine seems fine!


----------



## stevey (19 Feb 2014)

@Mo1959 I tend to do the same but lately is been taking ages


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2014)

Won't be riding tomorrow by the sound of it. Rain lashing down and set to continue most of tomorrow.  Shouldn't complain as we haven't had anything like down South but I can't remember when we last had any more than one dry day at a time.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Feb 2014)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 I tend to do the same but lately is been taking ages


Hmm, sounds dodgy. Wonder if it is on the way out?


----------



## stevey (19 Feb 2014)

Hope not only had it less than 6 months , although could update to the 500


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2014)

there's been a spate of solar activity (solar flares) which is probably causing satellite communication disruption. Mine took much longer than normal yesterday to locate the satellites and did seem to think I was stopped more often then it normally does. Assuming nothing comes of the 2nd round of activity, it should resolve itself today or tomorrow...







you can see the amber activity yesterday around 1-2pm UK time.


----------



## RWright (20 Feb 2014)

I haven't been using my 200 enough to know if it is working ok or not.  I finally got out today but used my 800, I take my bike out from under the roof and turn on the computer before I put my shoes on, and it was locked in fine. I was expecting it to act squirrely since I have not been using it much but it did fine. All the bad data was because I have not been doing anything at all during the bad weather, I wish I could blame it on the Garmin.

I got out today but will be paying the price now for the inactivity of the past couple of months. Just a few days ago the roads, along with everything else were covered with ice and snow and today it was 75 F, sunshine with a decent breeze coming from the south but still very nice. The frog were even croaking very loudly in the puddles beside the highway. I just found that a little weird for some reason. 

My ride started fine with the Garmin locking in by the time I was ready to go but the good luck only lasted about 200 feet, I had forgotten my riding glasses. Nothing messes up my ride quicker than not having glasses with the little mirror on the lens, so it was back to the house to get them. No big deal. Not the first time that has happened. 

I was planning to do a quick 16 miler on my highway track but the P fairy had other ideas. I ended up doing about 14 miles at a blistering 10.8 mph, and this was on a drop bar road bike.  About 8 miles out I feel the dreaded thump with every wheel revolution. I wish I didn't enjoy the openness of my highway route so much, I would save a fortune on inner tubes. I didn't mind the break though. I was feeling it after just 8 miles. Going up a slight hill with the wind in my face had me breathing hard. I can also report that my hands, arms, neck, ass, back and shoulders are all feeling a little sore now too. I think it is safe to say that at my age, you lose the fitness faster than you gain it. I also think you gain weight faster than you lose it. I wish those two things were reversed.

I am back at it now though, no more long lay offs if I can help it. Time to try get back in shape and not take any extended layoffs again. I hope the weather clears up for everyone and gets as nice as it was here today. I know it wont last but I will take it while I can get it.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2014)

@RWright Welcome stranger. Lol. Wouldn't mind some of your 75 degrees! Cold, wet and windy here with the long term forecast more of the same.  I will be doing well just to manage one of my short loops a couple of times a week I think. I agree that your fitness seems to drop off so much quicker than it builds up so I like to even fit in an hour and stop it dropping off too much.


----------



## Ootini (21 Feb 2014)

This was yesterdays run out from work: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4078965
5.6 miles through the mud, very enjoyable and some great views of the Menai Strait.

And this is todays planned route. Shorter, but I get the feeling it's going to be much harder going given that 50% is on fast roads and quite hilly. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4078976


----------



## RWright (21 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright Welcome stranger. Lol. Wouldn't mind some of your 75 degrees! Cold, wet and windy here with the long term forecast more of the same.  I will be doing well just to manage one of my short loops a couple of times a week I think. I agree that your fitness seems to drop off so much quicker than it builds up so I like to even fit in an hour and stop it dropping off too much.


 
I am going to try for around an hour a day for a while and then maybe start bumping it up some when it gets warmer, and drier....and I get more comfortable on the bike (again ).


----------



## MattMM (21 Feb 2014)

Took a gamble on the weather this morning as forecast predicted rain and strong winds. Lucked out on one part, very little rain - brilliant, however had 40mph+ headwind on first half of ride across Fenwick moor, pretty exposed terrain. Had a great run on the way back though, the B769 is absolutely fantastic. Undulating enough to be challenging and a great surface. The brick wall headwinds can be seen in my speeds first half of ride, which are about 5mph slower than the second bit. That which does not kill you makes you stronger, as a famous German philosopher once said....

http://www.strava.com/activities/114888575


----------



## L14M (21 Feb 2014)

MattMM said:


> Took a gamble on the weather this morning as forecast predicted rain and strong winds. Lucked out on one part, very little rain - brilliant, however had 40mph+ headwind on first half of ride across Fenwick moor, pretty exposed terrain. Had a great run on the way back though, the B769 is absolutely fantastic. Undulating enough to be challenging and a great surface. The brick wall headwinds can be seen in my speeds first half of ride, which are about 5mph slower than the second bit. That which does not kill you makes you stronger, as a famous German philosopher once said....
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/114888575



Jesus thats a hilly route for a 40mph headwind!

Well I got another 19.1 mile ride in today.
http://www.strava.com/activities/114932701
Planning a 25 - 30 over the weekend. Slowly bringing the milage up. While i'm not focusing on speed I am noticing it do up 
I've also got another bottle holder on the bike. Planning on getting 2 650ml bottles as my current 1 500ml will last about 10 miles so 650 should do for 35 - 40


----------



## Stonechat (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks @ItsSteveLovell 
Done another ride today

29 miles @ 15.1 mph

Training plan called for about 25 miles on a flattish course
Actually had 813 feet of climbing

Over Walton Bridge, past Whiteley village, through By fleet, skirting Woking, through Chobham, and back via St Ann's Hill and Egham

It felt comfortable, so I am improving

Again it will not go onto Strava until I get some short term broadband solution


----------



## SWSteve (21 Feb 2014)

@L14M Here's a cage that comes in different colours so you can pick http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-custom-race-bottle-cage-2013/

Two very cheap bottles
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-custom-race-bottle-cage-2013/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wiggle-800ml-water-bottle/


----------



## L14M (21 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> @L14M Here's a cage that comes in different colours so you can pick http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-custom-race-bottle-cage-2013/
> 
> Two very cheap bottles
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/elite-custom-race-bottle-cage-2013/
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wiggle-800ml-water-bottle/



Cheers for that  I actually have 2 of them bottle cages (they look great on the bike). I'll get that bottle with my next order which'll be some bar tape


----------



## SWSteve (21 Feb 2014)

I've decided to drop my mileage target for the year, I think I set myself a VERY ambitious target so have made an adjustment. I'll be very happy if I manage to make this one.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Feb 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've decided to drop my mileage target for the year, I think I set myself a VERY ambitious target so have made an adjustment. I'll be very happy if I manage to make this one.


Wonder what your target is?
I have avoided setting targets with the numerous changes taking place
It's the L2B acting as immediate target and the training I am doing

Have signed up for a short term broadband contract for where we are staying so will be on a bit more soon, been thrashing the data allowance on the mobile up to now


----------



## SWSteve (22 Feb 2014)

I had set 5000 miles... Then I realised that I just managed to scrape into 3000 in 2013 (having 2 months off the bike didn't help) so thought 4000 is a good target, it means I can do around 60-70 miles a week and will be there hopefully. 

I haven't got any short term goals at present, so will be working on distance and going on club rides until I feel comfortable riding in a large group and then will target some racing. There's also a club near me which does a 10TT so I'll hopefully be doing that on a weekly basis as well...when the summer eventually shows up


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

Nice, I raised my goal to 1500 for the year. This being my first year etc. I'm planning on getting happy on the bike fitter and going out on longer rides. But i'm just getting clipless soon. £20 is a deal too good to miss :S Next year im planning to do the L2B and maybe a few others!
Liam


----------



## SWSteve (22 Feb 2014)

What couples can you get for £20?


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

http://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-r540-spd-sl-pedals-45166.html Some others are even cheaper!

Liam


----------



## stevey (22 Feb 2014)

No riding today getting ready to move with O/H into the mother in laws house next week...

Be out early tomorrow though


----------



## 50000tears (22 Feb 2014)

Very nice conditions today. Pretty windy but the sun shone and the roads were not too wet.

http://www.strava.com/activities/115118992

Did a few more miles than this but stopped the timer before I had to pick my way through the slow Saturday town centre traffic! 15mh headwind coming back so thought it was an OK ride.


----------



## morrisman (22 Feb 2014)

First 50 miles of the year, happy enough with the 13.8mph average as it was fairly hilly fo an old bloke in Leafy Bucks

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/449217153


----------



## BrynCP (22 Feb 2014)

I set myself a 3000 mile target but really I want to hit 5000. January and Feb got off to a really bad start: high winds, broken spoke, sickness, working all hours; so only clocked 350 miles up to now, plus about 25 miles when GPS was broken not clocked.

However, I did my longest ride yet today! 35 miles, 3 hrs 03 moving time (and about 20 mins looking at maps* every now and then), 11.4mph avg moving time.

*Anybody know The Nev Cole Way in Lincolnshire, starting just off the Humber Bridge? All the maps I've used have it as an off road shared cycle path - it's really just a mix of gravel and earth, however just a few minutes in there is an anti cycle (anti wheelchair too!) barrier. You could in theory jump down into the weeds then back up, but I just gave up and found another route.


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

Afternoon yall!
Got 24.1 miles in yet another longest ride . Not too bad, I was just on the wall and about to bonk though. But last week I felt the same after 20 miles. So it is progress, bit annoyed over my average speed though but it was because I had to filter a fair bit. Stopped for a rest at the RAF base. Saw a plane land about 15ft above me . 
http://www.strava.com/activities/115157080


----------



## Triban5riderGD (22 Feb 2014)

Well its been a really good week for my son and I, we have managed to get out three times, 33miles, 17miles and 26miles. 76 miles in total, not bad for a couple of newbies (Im 57 and my son is 13). If we carry on like this our London to Brighton run in May will be a doddle. We are getting the saddle time in but are not that fast. Hopefully the speed will improve in time, but Im still struggling on those hills.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Well its been a really good week for my son and I, we have managed to get out three times, 33miles, 17miles and 26miles. 76 miles in total, not bad for a couple of newbies (Im 57 and my son is 13). If we carry on like this our London to Brighton run in May will be a doddle. We are getting the saddle time in but are not that fast. Hopefully the speed will improve in time, but Im still struggling on those hills.



Great effort by you and your lad, I wish I could get either or my kids out with me but neither are interested.

Don't worry about the speed, that will come with time. Two ways to deal with hills, either go around them or just keep at it. They do get easier and what you think now is a hill will soon become a small incline.


----------



## MattMM (22 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Afternoon yall!
> Got 24.1 miles in yet another longest ride . Not too bad, I was just on the wall and about to bonk though. But last week I felt the same after 20 miles. So it is progress, bit annoyed over my average speed though but it was because I had to filter a fair bit. Stopped for a rest at the RAF base. Saw a plane land about 15ft above me .
> http://www.strava.com/activities/115157080


As a fellow newbie now regularly hitting high 20s, would recommend taking a small snack with you in your jersey - a cereal bar works for me - and eating round about the 1 hour 30/2 hour mark. It makes the last part of the ride a lot more bearable, lightheaded ness and being on the verge of flaking ain't fun


----------



## Triban5riderGD (22 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great effort by you and your lad, I wish I could get either or my kids out with me but neither are interested.
> 
> Don't worry about the speed, that will come with time. Two ways to deal with hills, either go around them or just keep at it. They do get easier and what you think now is a hill will soon become a small incline.





Supersuperleeds said:


> Great effort by you and your lad, I wish I could get either or my kids out with me but neither are interested.
> 
> Don't worry about the speed, that will come with time. Two ways to deal with hills, either go around them or just keep at it. They do get easier and what you think now is a hill will soon become a small incline.


Thanks Super,super Leeds. I think I will have to go with the second option, I will just keep at it as it makes me feel good when Ive not been beaten. Thank god for that Granny Ring.


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Thanks Super,super Leeds. I think I will have to go with the second option, I will just keep at it as it makes me feel good when Ive not been beaten. Thank god for that Granny Ring.


Lol, a 8% 0.4 mile long hill beat me a few weeks back, done it twice since both making it to the top! Use the grannyring (well i only have a double :S) and don't worry about the speed


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

MattMM said:


> As a fellow newbie now regularly hitting high 20s, would recommend taking a small snack with you in your jersey - a cereal bar works for me - and eating round about the 1 hour 30/2 hour mark. It makes the last part of the ride a lot more bearable, lightheaded ness and being on the verge of flaking ain't fun


I had a small snack - a flapjack. Just having a nut allergy there isn't many nice healthy snacks for a ride :S


----------



## Triban5riderGD (22 Feb 2014)

MattMM said:


> As a fellow newbie now regularly hitting high 20s, would recommend taking a small snack with you in your jersey - a cereal bar works for me - and eating round about the 1 hour 30/2 hour mark. It makes the last part of the ride a lot more bearable, lightheaded ness and being on the verge of flaking ain't fun



Hi Matt, good advice. Part of my departure check list is drink/snack, or failing that a cyclists café enroute. Well done on your own progress, keep up your good work.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (22 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> I had a small snack - a flapjack. Just having a nut allergy there isn't many nice healthy snacks for a ride :S


Couldn't agree more, you cant go wrong with a flapjack. But only the one eh.


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Couldn't agree more, you cant go wrong with a flapjack. But only the one eh.


Tastes nice but i'm not sure on how they get so much crap in a 5cm bar, 10% sugar allowance 12% fat.. its not even filling..
Reminds me of mcdonalds :P


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> I had a small snack - a flapjack. Just having a nut allergy there isn't many nice healthy snacks for a ride :S


try having an allergy to all dairy products! Even bread can't be ruled as OK until checked (skimmed milk pwd creeps into everything) and marg almost always has buttermilk in it nowadays... But I do have to have consumed the dairy to have issues, which is not always the case with nut allergies.

Seriously though I find Trek bars are great (I also love the Nakd bars, but they have nuts in them). Guess it will depend on how allergic to nuts you are though because they don't guarantee them to be nut free (the usual may contain traces of... get of out jail free card) but luckily for me, they are guaranteed dairy free.


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> try having an allergy to all dairy products! Even bread can't be ruled as OK until checked (skimmed milk pwd creeps into everything) and marg almost always has buttermilk in it nowadays... But I do have to have consumed the dairy to have issues, which is not always the case with nut allergies.
> 
> Seriously though I find Trek bars are great (I also love the Nakd bars, but they have nuts in them). Guess it will depend on how allergic to nuts you are though because they don't guarantee them to be nut free (the usual may contain traces of... get of out jail free card) but luckily for me, they are guaranteed dairy free.


I'd hate to have more than my nut allergy. Basically i can handle really small amounts of it - something like a traces but not a actual piece of one. I''ll check out trek bars  As its raining tomorrow i shall be productive and go to tesco!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> I'd hate to have more than my nut allergy. Basically i can handle really small amounts of it - something like a traces but not a actual piece of one. I''ll check out trek bars  As its raining tomorrow i shall be productive and go to tesco!


my favourite is the original Trek oat flapjack... but there are others.
http://www.naturalbalancefoods.co.uk/trek-protein-flapjacks/trek-original-oat-flapjack/ (and cheaper places to buy them singularly, but if you like them, then multipacks from here work out reasonably priced!


----------



## Mothy1965 (22 Feb 2014)

Mothy1965 said:


> I took delivery of my Forme Longcliffe 3 road bike last week and completed 6.9 miles yesterday complete with puncture - ended with legs like jelly!
> Going out again tomorrow weather permitting. Currently 48 yrs, 17 st and very unfit - it's a lot tougher than I thought on my legs!



I posted the above back in December having just ridden my road bike for the first time.
Today I managed my first 30 miler out with a friend, and some of that is down to the encouragement I received on here.
Thanks folks


----------



## L14M (22 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> my favourite is the original Trek oat flapjack... but there are others.
> http://www.naturalbalancefoods.co.uk/trek-protein-flapjacks/trek-original-oat-flapjack/ (and cheaper places to buy them singularly, but if you like them, then multipacks from here work out reasonably priced!


thanks i'll get a selection from tesco tomorrow, any i don't like my dad will have.. He's into the gym and not cycling though!


----------



## morrisman (22 Feb 2014)

My 50 miles today were powered by 3 fig rolls and this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2014)

Still here guys. Thanks for the concerns.


----------



## stevey (22 Feb 2014)

Welcome back dude hope all is ok....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still here guys. Thanks for the concerns.



Hello stranger, glad you have posted, a fair few of us were getting concerned.


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Feb 2014)

Good to hear from you Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hello stranger, glad you have posted, a fair few of us were getting concerned.


Not been so well since Nov and all that fracas, I still ride but more as transport, speeds dropped a little but most rides around 15mph, well the longer ones, the shorter ones to much traffic, wind still doesn't bother, and I enjoy it more I think, so long as I can keep up the basic fitness I gained last year I am happy avg cad low 80's usually but I spin free enough.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Feb 2014)

Just to add I finally passed 12,000 miles since I started yesterday. :-)


----------



## Exile (23 Feb 2014)

Me and the OH got out for a leisurely ride at lunchtime, just a 5 mile ride, which given he's not be on the bike since around Christmas (or if he has, both of us have forgotten!).

Weather was pleasant, sunny at times and rather mild, almost (but not quite) warm enough for me to break out the shorts. Saw a fair few other cyclist out and about, a number of them on the local MTB trails.

Climbed a hill I'd never dared to attempt before (40ft of climb over 950ft) and although I felt like I needed a nice lie down when I reached the end, I still made it up, which was a nice surprise as I'd expected to walk the bike. Might end up hunting hills next week. Maybe...

Still getting used to the new bars though, although I seem to have found the sweet-spot as far as angle/position goes. Need to throw a few longer rides at the set-up first, to see if everything's still fine 20 or 30 miles in. Still got in a bit of roadside maintenance though and earned my "man points" for the day by adjusting the O/H's front derailleur so he could shift to the small ring again. Odd that it was the limit screw preventing the downshift as he'd been able to move between rings OK on past rides. Ah well, it's fixed for now, at least.

@Nigelnaturist Good to see you around these parts again, and congrats on passing the 12k, that's quite the milestone.


----------



## puffinbilly (23 Feb 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still here guys. Thanks for the concerns.



Great to see you back Nigel - you've been missed. 

Now I can get all those gearing questions answered.


----------



## fivepence (23 Feb 2014)

Short run this morning to sort out some technique issues and move seat position , last few segments were the adjusting to been clip less for first time, another change which I've had a few reservations about in the past and stuck to my toe clips
Part 2 of The Experiment in the morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/115107055


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Feb 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still here guys. Thanks for the concerns.



Welcome back Nigel. Great to 'see' you here


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks again, I guess I will get to know the new members over time, but , I don't have the time to go through all the posts but I will try and catch up a little.
You will all be wishing happy 50th next.
I have also been learning a little about 3d animation this being one I did for the O.H.'s birthday yesterday. she's been away nearly 4 weeks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35557179@N04/12684176254/


----------



## RWright (23 Feb 2014)

Nice birthday greeting Nigel, nice to see you around again. I have been lazy the past few months and am just getting back into a little more riding. The weather is driving me crazier than normal, going to be 70 today then cool back down to highs in the 40s in a few days. All this constant changing normally includes wind and precipitation during the change but I am going to start rolling again now. It is tougher on us old people (50 and over ). I was hoping I wouldn't have to break out the winter riding gear but it doesn't look like I am going to be able to avoid it.

Nice work on the 12k mark and happy birthday to your wife.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Not sure I should even talk to you after deserting us all this time  Welcome back. Nice birthday animation.....you are a whizz with computer stuff. 

Along with Rocky I haven't been doing much in the way of mileage at this time of the year. Blowing an absolute hoolie out there this morning so no way I would cycle in that anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Not sure I should even talk to you after deserting us all this time  Welcome back. Nice birthday animation.....you are a whizz with computer stuff.
> 
> Along with Rocky I haven't been doing much in the way of mileage at this time of the year. Blowing an absolute hoolie out there this morning so no way I would cycle in that anyway.


Its not been bad here, most of the winter so far really compared with what I have seen, there have been bad days, having said that having just updated the garmin wind data for the 6 days I have been out this month the avg wind speed has been 16.4mph, but not the strongest at 22mph I have been out in that was 26mph in Dec, (this data only goes back to March last year, I will try and update the rest), they are avg wind speeds, gusts were much higher.


----------



## L14M (23 Feb 2014)

Drizzle, windy... don't think i'll get out! But 67.4 miles in this week i feel is a good effort!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Drizzle, windy... don't think i'll get out! But 67.4 miles in this week i feel is a good effort!


Beats my 10 miles , I havent done 60 miles in a week all year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

If the 220- your age is a guide to your max H.R. it should follow that 220-your max h.r. would indicate an approximate age I have recorded 178 b.p.m. at least twice so I should be 42, or maybe it reflects how bad the winds have been, I must say as well it didn't feel much like what max I could achieve.
Either that or I have become very unfit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

@RWright ha-ha re 50, only just got there today, see previous post.
@Mo1959, I wasn't well for a long time, so buried myself in learning something new, sort of keeps the mind focused and a little lost.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Feb 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright ha-ha re 50, only just got there today, see previous post.
> @Mo1959, I wasn't well for a long time, so buried myself in learning something new, sort of keeps the mind focused and a little lost.



If I'm reading that right, happy, happy, happy birthday Nigel.  50 aint so bad (neither is 51!)

Glad to see you back, sorry you've been ill again, but well done on the self-improvement (learning something new). 
Take care


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Feb 2014)

Had a slight issue yesterday with some shorts I haven't worn for a while (my 'best' ones were drying on the line) and I've created a very sore butt cheek where the seam has worn away the skin in a line about 4" long! 
Not great preparation for the No Excuses ride next weekend, so I hope the Sudocrem works its magic soon.
Bet you all wish you hadn't logged on again now I've created the vision of my sore backside - sorry folks!

Stay safe, it's windy again here today so Domestic Goddess duties fill my 'to do' list!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs cheers, its one of the most difficult programmes I have ever learnt.
Here is something I did using it, I created the ship and the planet, the background from a picture I took of Venus in 2012.





H.L. is me but its a little complex to explain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

And this from getting the topographical data from google earth, is correct for the Edale area, though the lake isn't.


The model in this isn't mine, I did create the sun.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Had a slight issue yesterday with some shorts I haven't worn for a while (my 'best' ones were drying on the line) and I've created a very sore butt cheek where the seam has worn away the skin in a line about 4" long!
> Not great preparation for the No Excuses ride next weekend, so I hope the Sudocrem works its magic soon.
> Bet you all wish you hadn't logged on again now I've created the vision of my sore backside - sorry folks!
> 
> Stay safe, it's windy again here today so Domestic Goddess duties fill my 'to do' list!


Sudocrem works really well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Feb 2014)

Happy birthday Nigel, glad to see your posting again.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Feb 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs cheers, its one of the most difficult programmes I have ever learnt.
> Here is something I did using it, I created the ship and the planet, the background from a picture I took of Venus in 2012.
> View attachment 38677
> 
> H.L. is me but its a little complex to explain.


Wow. Worth the studying. Well done


----------



## Stonechat (23 Feb 2014)

Did a ride in Windsor Great Park today
A tad under 30 miles at 13.6 mph and 1400ish feet climbed

Pleased to be keeping up the training for the l2b, and sincey forced relocation due to flooding, am now further from the park

Pleased to see you back @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Feb 2014)

@BrianEvesham cheers mate. @Phoenix Lincs thanks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2014)

I'm just not getting out at all again!

Horrific out there today. RAIN and very high winds - sleet is scudding across the valley in which we live. Really bad. Fed up with it tbh.

@Nigelnaturist 

Welcome back - have missed your various musings!


----------



## L14M (23 Feb 2014)

Damn this weather is annoying..
@Nigelnaturist happy birthday
We'll done to all of you that got out!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Had a slight issue yesterday with some shorts I haven't worn for a while (my 'best' ones were drying on the line) and I've created a very sore butt cheek where the seam has worn away the skin in a line about 4" long!
> Not great preparation for the No Excuses ride next weekend, so I hope the Sudocrem works its magic soon.
> Bet you all wish you hadn't logged on again now I've created the vision of my sore backside - sorry folks!
> 
> Stay safe, it's windy again here today so Domestic Goddess duties fill my 'to do' list!



In my mind all the ladies on here are Kylie Minogue doubles so I am quite happy with the image 

Nice long bath and a load of sudocrem will sort you out


----------



## fivepence (23 Feb 2014)

Weather was a tad on the harsh side but managed get round it in one piece

http://www.strava.com/activities/115472509


----------



## L14M (23 Feb 2014)

fivepence said:


> Weather was a tad on the harsh side but managed get round it in one piece
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/115472509


Nice ride man! A few beastly climbs and decent in that too


----------



## DaveyM (23 Feb 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Happy B'day mate glad to see you back 

Got out yesterday for 48 miles the wind has taken its toll on the legs today. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In my mind all the ladies on here are Kylie Minogue doubles so I am quite happy with the image
> 
> Nice long bath and a load of sudocrem will sort you out



Ha, Kylie? Made me smile anyway!!!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In my mind all the ladies on here are Kylie Minogue doubles so I am quite happy with the image
> 
> Nice long bath and a load of sudocrem will sort you out



Well - seeing as this has always been a free ranging thread my opinion of said lady has plummeted since she appeared on 'The Voice'.

I get her physical charms of course and have liked her lightweight pop hits in a singalong whilst driving kinda way. Very successful she is too so good on her.

But.....what an odd personality she is on this show. Proper little attention seeking show off imo. And behaving like the female version of some pathetic middle aged man drooling over young girls who would rather hop into the sack with a dead badger than said man. Very, very odd - she's either lost the plot or is acting out some ill-advised stage personality. Shame really - I thought her quite classy before this.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Feb 2014)

Shorts seam still causing gyp so off to try a new (to me) Pilates class this morning in a gap between appointments. I don't want to rub the top off the scabs by trying to ride my bike, as I need a better-bum by Saturday for the Wiggle No Excuses 40 miler. 

At least I'll feel like I'm doing a bit of exercise which should hopefully help my cycling  

Have a good week folks x


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Hope you find decent shorts and you heal up in time for your 40 miler. 

Another wet dismal day here. It's really getting depressing now. It's a big enough effort to get the dog out never mind cycle and the more days I take off the less I seem to want to get back on a bike so hope spring hurries up!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs Hope you find decent shorts and you heal up in time for your 40 miler.
> 
> Another wet dismal day here. It's really getting depressing now. It's a big enough effort to get the dog out never mind cycle and the more days I take off the less I seem to want to get back on a bike so hope spring hurries up!



Awful again out there today - I am currently a non-cyclist - I think!

Nonetheless I have hope (possibly misplaced) that Mother Nature is getting all of 2014's rain out of the way in one fell swoop so that we can get into a nice rhythm, when it finally stops, for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Awful again out there today - I am currently a non-cyclist - I think!
> 
> Nonetheless I have hope (possibly misplaced) that *Mother Nature is getting all of 2014's rain out of the way in one fell swoop so that we can get into a nice rhythm, when it finally stops, for the rest of the year.*


I like your thinking.


----------



## RWright (24 Feb 2014)

It was a pretty nice day here today so I went back out the same route I did yesterday except this time I turned around so I could come back up one of the steeper hills in my immediate area. I kept going on the loop yesterday rather than turn around and come back for the hill. It isn't that long of a hill but it has a pretty steep grade at one point and it slows you down enough before you get to the steep grade to make it difficult for me. I made it up it but it was slow and on the lowest gears. I was huffing and puffing at the top. Late this past summer I was climbing it all the way to the top out of the saddle, and pretty quickly (for me) it is going to take a little while before I get back to doing that.

I am seeing a couple of different 7 day weather forecast for here, both have some rain but one is about 10 degrees warmer than the other for several days. I sure hope it is the right one. It is still a little difficult to make myself go but I am glad I went when I get back home. I am still not quite ready to put on the road bikes new spring tires but it won't be long now. The Daytona 500 was today and that always gives me a good feeling that spring isn't far away. I just hope the polar vortex doesn't collapse and land in my front yard in the mean time.


----------



## Ootini (24 Feb 2014)

Saturdays jaunt to the shops (to pick up some bacon): http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2261420

5.6 miles at avg 14.1 mph.


----------



## Exile (24 Feb 2014)

Today started off miserable but in the last hour things have dried up and the orange ball of light and warmth has shown its face.

Just waiting on the other half finishing his errands then we'll probably go for a ride out. If he's not interested I'll be out by my self. Can't let the dry weather go to waste, I've not see much of it this year!


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2014)

Made time for a quick loop this morning.

http://www.strava.com/activities/115749941

Turned out nice and sunny the only wind was me puffing on some of the small inclines!


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Feb 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well - seeing as this has always been a free ranging thread my opinion of said lady has plummeted since she appeared on 'The Voice'.
> - I thought her quite classy before this.


We thought she was on drugs at first but no, she is keeping up this bizarre performance every week. very Odd.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Feb 2014)

It was a lovely sunny morning here in Hampshire so guess who left it until this afternoon when it started raining to go out for a ride? 

http://www.strava.com/activities/115777621


----------



## Triban5riderGD (24 Feb 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Made time for a quick loop this morning.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/115749941
> 
> Turned out nice and sunny the only wind was me puffing on some of the small inclines!


Well done Brian, keep it up. Its been a gloriously sunny day, the best way to spend it is on your bike.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (24 Feb 2014)

The weather has been fantastic today, so out for a very hilly 22 miles on my Triban5 . Feeling good as Ive managed to loose a further 3lbs. Now at 18 stone. My eldest daughters wedding is in June so Im hoping to be sub 17 stone by then. Just got to keep those pedals turning.
Just one question. When are you no longer considered to be a newbie?


----------



## L14M (24 Feb 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> The weather has been fantastic today, so out for a very hilly 22 miles on my Triban5 . Feeling good as Ive managed to loose a further 3lbs. Now at 18 stone. My eldest daughters wedding is in June so Im hoping to be sub 17 stone by then. Just got to keep those pedals turning.
> Just one question. When are you no longer considered to be a newbie?


When team sky is on the phone


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> When team sky is on the phone


Damn, I wonder if that's what that missed call was.


----------



## NorvernRob (24 Feb 2014)

Got out for my second ride yesterday, 26 miles that took 2 hours with a couple of draggy climbs as we got to the Peak District. I'd raised my saddle 2cm which is a fair bit but had no issues at all, and got off the bike with no aches other than a bit of sit bone soreness which has just about gone already.

I really need the practise though, my quads give in long before I'm out of breath. I didn't stop on any hills but I'm a rubbish climber at the moment. I'm not overweight at 5.9 and 72kg, just not bike fit!


----------



## Triban5riderGD (24 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> When team sky is on the phone


LOL
Well move over Wiggo.........


----------



## L14M (24 Feb 2014)

Well im back from a "watercooled" ride.. Well i set off.. started raining.. started heading home.. decided i was soaked so i may as well stay out for longer. At one point i stopped to check my phone as somebody called. Saw another cyclist, started chasing him down, caught up then turned around. Didn't realise where I was as it was dark and we and i hadn't made a mental note of where i was. Anyway, had a average speed of 15.5mph then the traffic started which brang it down to 14.5mph . I'm going to need another rear light as i've shorted mine today in the rain. Well it won't turn off :S
http://www.strava.com/activities/115830199
Liam


----------



## L14M (24 Feb 2014)

Ooops... Just ordered some r540 light action pedals... Will get some muddyfox shoes... Let the falling commence!


----------



## Stonechat (25 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> Well im back from a "watercooled" ride.. Well i set off.. started raining.. started heading home.. decided i was soaked so i may as well stay out for longer. At one point i stopped to check my phone as somebody called. Saw another cyclist, started chasing him down, caught up then turned around. Didn't realise where I was as it was dark and we and i hadn't made a mental note of where i was. Anyway, had a average speed of 15.5mph then the traffic started which brang it down to 14.5mph . I'm going to need another rear light as i've shorted mine today in the rain. Well it won't turn off :S
> http://www.strava.com/activities/115830199
> Liam


just unscrew it


----------



## Stonechat (25 Feb 2014)

Heard yesterday that despite apparent superficial water damage we will, be oit of our house for about 6 months

Nothing else to do but keep on living life

Riding tomorrow (maybe even twice)


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Feb 2014)

L14M said:


> When team sky is on the phone


Sky phoned me yesterday 






.
Unfortuanatly they just wanted to offer me a movie package


----------



## morrisman (25 Feb 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sky phoned me yesterday
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly they just wanted to offer me a movie package



A Virgin phoned me - but with the same deal


----------



## morrisman (25 Feb 2014)

Just back before the heavens opened, only 6 and a bit miles but managed to click over 500 miles for the year to date


----------



## L14M (25 Feb 2014)

Coulld have done more but i didn't. Starting to work more on hills  - that's why the average speed is bad. But a month a ago that was my average speed on a normal flat ride!
http://www.strava.com/activities/116072253

But my clipless pedals are here!
Went to sports direct to get the shoes.. they don't have my size 
But i got some off ebay for £3 posted!


----------



## Exile (25 Feb 2014)

Another 7 miles today, and another broken spoke. I think the rear wheel hates seeing me get into any sort of regular cycling routine and tries to sabotage it. Dropping the wheel off at a local bike repair/coffee shop first thing tomorrow and might get it back the same day. May need to invest in a sturdy hand-built wheel for the rear if I keep popping spokes, this is three so far this year.

Still, 7 miles is 7 miles, and brings me to a nice round 70 for the year so far.


----------



## L14M (26 Feb 2014)

Not my fastest ride but, hey a ride is a ride and miles are miles! http://www.strava.com/activities/116322658
Its painful having the R540's here and waiting.. just waiting for me damn shoes!!!


----------



## SWSteve (26 Feb 2014)

Went home to see mum and grand parents. On the way out I felt the back wheel was noticing every slight bump in the road, stopped and low and behold the tyre was pretty low on pressure. No problem I thought, I haven;t used it in about a week and haven't touched the tyres in 2 it's probably just low pressure so pumped it up. I got to mums and all was fine, however after visiting grand parents the wheel was flat again. So, time to change the tube (I thought about leaving spare tube/puncture kit at home before I left) and head on back to Bristol. All in all 17 miles, and a go at changing tubes. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/116347283
http://www.strava.com/activities/116347278


----------



## Stonechat (26 Feb 2014)

A ride to Oxshott today at slightly gentler pace

22.7 miles @ 14.2 mph (an indicator of my progress that what was once a good pave I now see ad gentler)


----------



## Exile (26 Feb 2014)

Wheel back in my possession after about ten hours in the hands of the repair shop, spoke replaced and wheel true. Can't argue with that. Will probably get out and so some sort of distance tomorrow, but not sure if it'll be 25 miles or 2.5, I'll check my legs and the weather before setting off, then play it by ear.

Also, the Met Office have issued a yellow snow warning for Friday... I giggled, but I am less mature than some cheeses.


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2014)

Planning my longest ride to date this weekend: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4120667


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (27 Feb 2014)

Did this ride yesterday: http://app.strava.com/activities/116374645

Around 30 miles on a fairly flat run at just over 15mph. How is this for a real newbie? I've been cycling properly for about 6 weeks or so I guess. 

Going to try and inject some more climbs I to my routes because my climbing is terrible at the moment. 

On the route detailed above, how much improvement should I be able to get with decent training over the next 3 months say? Is 18mph a very quick time over this route, or fairly achieveable?


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Feb 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Did this ride yesterday: http://app.strava.com/activities/116374645
> 
> Around 30 miles on a fairly flat run at just over 15mph. How is this for a real newbie? I've been cycling properly for about 6 weeks or so I guess.
> 
> ...


 Welcome @Mr_K_Dilkington, you've made a good start there with that ride, it took me months to get to that level so well done.

Depending on traffic lights & the like on that route I would say that 18mph is quite achievable within the next 3 months if that is what you want to do. In the meantime just keep putting in the miles & enjoy the ride!


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Did this ride yesterday: http://app.strava.com/activities/116374645
> 
> Around 30 miles on a fairly flat run at just over 15mph. How is this for a real newbie? I've been cycling properly for about 6 weeks or so I guess.
> 
> ...


When I click on that link I'm just getting a new browser window with "about:blank" in the address bar..... :-\


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (27 Feb 2014)

Ootini said:


> When I click on that link I'm just getting a new browser window with "about:blank" in the address bar..... :-\



Weird, it was working earlier I believe. I think it was because I took the link from the app. This link should work on desktops: http://www.strava.com/activities/116374645


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (27 Feb 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Welcome @Mr_K_Dilkington, you've made a good start there with that ride, it took me months to get to that level so well done.
> 
> Depending on traffic lights & the like on that route I would say that 18mph is quite achievable within the next 3 months if that is what you want to do. In the meantime just keep putting in the miles & enjoy the ride!



Nice, thanks! I think most of my average speed lost is by being a little too comfortable cruising along at 15-17mph on the flat or on very slight inclines in a middle-ish gear, when I should be whacking it into a higher gear and pushing for closer to 20mph. 

Question about maintaining flat road speed - obviously energy is expended getting up to a higher speed, but once you are up to a higher speed, is there much of a difference in energy expenditure when just maintaining that higher speed? i.e. acceleration aside, am expending a lot more energy maintaining 18-20mph in a higher gear than I am maintaining 15-16mph in a slightly lower gear?


----------



## L14M (27 Feb 2014)

Last few days i've slowed the pace a tad, being tired in the evening etc. But i'm also finding cycling relaxing so im enjoying just relaxing on the bike! I've also been doing more hills like today!
http://www.strava.com/activities/116539008/segments/2575518754
Liam


----------



## stevey (27 Feb 2014)

Managed to get a night ride in, The first in a week was good to see an ok average speed as well. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/116570429

@Mr_K_Dilkington well done on the speed after 6 weeks. 

@L14M Sometimes its good just to ride the bike. I find it relaxing also good to get away.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Feb 2014)

No cycling all week in an effort to heal the shorts issue. Hopefully I'll be all comfortable by tomorrow's Wiggle No Excuses. Anybody else (apart from @Nomadski ) doing it?

Fingers crossed for a decent day, weather-wise. 

Happy Friday folks


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Hope you and Nomadski enjoy the ride tomorrow.
Nice enough morning here but very chilly. Only just above freezing. Don't feel like a cold cycle so maybe walk the dog first and see how I feel later. I think if the sun comes out it might warm up a few degrees. I don't think winter is quite over yet though. Did notice daffodils nearly ready to flower though so hopefully spring isn't too far away now .


----------



## Leescfc79 (28 Feb 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> No cycling all week in an effort to heal the shorts issue. Hopefully I'll be all comfortable by tomorrow's Wiggle No Excuses. Anybody else (apart from @Nomadski ) doing it?
> 
> Fingers crossed for a decent day, weather-wise.
> 
> Happy Friday folks



Yeah I'm doing it for the second year, signed up for 80 miles but will see how the weather is, might chicken out and do the 40!

One things for sure after a week of no exercise at all due to work commitments I'll be taking it nice and steady!

Enjoy the ride and if you see anyone huffing and puffing up the slightest incline it's probably me....say hello!


----------



## jifdave (28 Feb 2014)

im there with two mates.... 80 hopefully very flat miles


----------



## morrisman (28 Feb 2014)

So as today seems to have been rained off February comes out at 277 miles at 14.51 mph, 40 miles further and .5mph faster than January. 
I shall be a racing snake when it warms up, the wind stops blowing and I lose another 1/2 stone of surplus weight, then possibly a new bike as a pressy.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Feb 2014)

morrisman said:


> So as today seems to have been rained off February comes out at 277 miles at 14.51 mph, 40 miles further and .5mph faster than January.
> I shall be a racing snake when it warms up, the wind stops blowing and I lose another 1/2 stone of surplus weight, then possibly a new bike as a pressy.


Decided forecast was too bad, but probably could've probably ridden


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2014)

Going out tomorrow after work. Weather will be either wet or dry. I'm not too bothered, will have waterproofs and have planned a route with plenty of bail points if the weather turns (it's meant to be dry and bright, but I'm not taking any chances)


----------



## Exile (28 Feb 2014)

Had a spare half-hour so got out and put in 4 miles at just over 12mph average. Meeting an old friend tomorrow, so if I'm going to get out it'll have to be early, which means laziness will probably win out and I'll not bother. Would be nice to get a start on my March miles first thing though.


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Mar 2014)

Completed the wiggle no excuses sportive this morning, went for the standard 40 mile route as my friend hasn't been on his bike since October, glad we did too as I really enjoyed it.

Ended up at 42 miles at 14.4 mph which is about 1.5 mph faster than I've been recently!


----------



## L14M (1 Mar 2014)

Got the clipless pedals done today... Fell over once after my cleats came loose so i couldnt get them out! 
I've since sorted them!
Liam


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Mar 2014)

Having turned down an offer to visit the land that time forgot, otherwise known as Stoke City FC, I decided the weather was just right for a nice long ride. Well, a nice long ride it was, 63.1 miles in fact & my first ever metric ton! 

All done on a pre-ride breakfast of porridge & honey & 2 bottles of Vimto, 1 x High Five energy bar & 8 jelly beans on the ride!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/116927959


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Mar 2014)

Some great rides getting logged today. Well done guys.  What's your secret? I can't seem to even get past 20 miles at the moment. Lol.


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Mar 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Having turned down an offer to visit the land that time forgot, otherwise known as Stoke City FC



Excuse me?! Hopefully your team fancy it as much as you did!


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Some great rides getting logged today. Well done guys.  What's your secret? I can't seem to even get past 20 miles at the moment. Lol.


 No secret @Mo1959, its just a case of making the most of days when it isn't actually lashing down with rain!!


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Mar 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Excuse me?! Hopefully your team fancy it as much as you did!


Oops, that's what the scfc stands for in your name then!  We never do well there so I thought I'd save my self the pain.


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Mar 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Oops, that's what the scfc stands for in your name then!  We never do well there so I thought I'd save my self the pain.



And let's be honest, sitting in an industrial estate on the top of a windy hill isn't much fun!


----------



## Twotter (1 Mar 2014)

Only my second ride out this year and a modest 17.7 miles, but a lovely day for it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> And let's be honest, sitting in an industrial estate on the top of a windy hill isn't much fun!


alongside the incinerator... great view.. only thing worse is crewe railway station...


----------



## Stonechat (1 Mar 2014)

Did 29 miles @ 15..2 mph
Similar run to last week through Walton Byfleet, W Byfleet, Chobhsm, Virginia Waters Egham, and Staines

Getting out tomorrow as well


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (1 Mar 2014)

Just got in a 60.7 mile ride from home (Ealing, West London) through Windsor Great Park, to the castle and back. Averaged 15.4mph (would have been more if it wasn't for the traffic lights - same for all my rides given where I live. If I'd known that 100k was just over 62 miles I would have done a couple of loops around the local rides to get it up that high, but alas, I didn't know. Ah well, that will have to wait for next weekend.

Here you go: http://www.strava.com/activities/116993951

First ever proper big ride and it feels great  From not really doing any sport for years to doing this within just a few weeks of starting cycling has got me brimming with self-confidence at the moment!


----------



## L14M (1 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Just got in a 60.7 mile ride from home (Ealing, West London) through Windsor Great Park, to the castle and back. Averaged 15.4mph (would have been more if it wasn't for the traffic lights - same for all my rides given where I live. If I'd known that 100k was just over 62 miles I would have done a couple of loops around the local rides to get it up that high, but alas, I didn't know. Ah well, that will have to wait for next weekend.
> 
> Here you go: http://www.strava.com/activities/116993951
> 
> First ever proper big ride and it feels great  From not really doing any sport for years to doing this within just a few weeks of starting cycling has got me brimming with self-confidence at the moment!


Well done,
Just down the road from me too!


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (1 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Well done,
> Just down the road from me too!



We have the same bike too!


----------



## L14M (1 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> We have the same bike too!


Ha, snap


----------



## Exile (2 Mar 2014)

Woke up and saw there was a large ball of fiery nuclear death in the sky, checked the news to make sure it wasn't Russia's doing, decided it was actually that rarest of meteorological phenomenon known as "Sun" and decided to make the most of it. Got a quick five miles in before having my late breakfast/early brunch. Enjoyable ride, and glad I bit the bullet and went out, especially as the rest of the day I was too busy to even think about cycling

@Mo1959 20 miles? Any time I get near 10 miles is a massive win right now. Need to work on getting the mileage up, but need to get the fitness back before I can do that. Not getting out much in January and February has knocked me back a bit.

@Goonerobes and @Mr_K_Dilkington, congrats to both of you on the 60+ miler's, that's an excellent use of a Saturday. Same again tomorrow?


----------



## Stonechat (2 Mar 2014)

Total for Feb

192.2 miles despite flooding and a cold
Quite a lot of climbing too

Hopefully should get it all loaded onto Strava this week, may be able tomake longer posts than from this phone


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Mar 2014)

Kind of scared to risk going out as forecast is saying chance of frost and icy patches until later. Once you have come off on ice a couple of times you really don't want to repeat it! I think we have a few more cold days to come then it is to warm up a bit which probably means rain and wind instead. Lol


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Mar 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Yeah I'm doing it for the second year, signed up for 80 miles but will see how the weather is, might chicken out and do the 40!
> 
> One things for sure after a week of no exercise at all due to work commitments I'll be taking it nice and steady!
> 
> Enjoy the ride and if you see anyone huffing and puffing up the slightest incline it's probably me....say hello!



Only just seen this post. Hope you enjoyed it. Was a lovely day wasn't it? Did you manage the 80? I missed out on silver standard, but got a new aim for next year now! X


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Mar 2014)

jifdave said:


> im there with two mates.... 80 hopefully very flat miles


Hope you enjoyed it. Fab weather wasn't it?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Kind of scared to risk going out as forecast is saying chance of frost and icy patches until later. Once you have come off on ice a couple of times you really don't want to repeat it! I think we have a few more cold days to come then it is to warm up a bit which probably means rain and wind instead. Lol



I'm definitely with you here @Mo1959. Ice/frost and I do not mix at all


----------



## NorvernRob (2 Mar 2014)

Despite the light rain this morning we decided to go out anyway on my 3rd ride since getting the bike and roughly planned a route that was around 25 miles. After 3 miles I was falling behind and absolutely knackered, I couldn't work out why I felt so bad and the first hill we went up was torture. As we set off again I heard a noise from the back, my mate heard it at the same time and I got off and checked.

You've guessed it....

One of the rear pads was rammed onto the rim so tightly that parts of the pad had crumbled and broken off. I'd ridden 3 miles with the back brake on! No wonder I was so knackered. I'd checked and adjusted the calipers the night before as well, so can only assume something moved whilst the bike was put in or taken out of the car (we start at my mates house).

Brakes sorted we set off again and it was like a dead weight had been lifted from my shoulders! We went a different way than planned which ended up with us 3 miles from home after 17 miles so decided to loop in a different direction, it was longer than we thought though and we ended up doing 37 miles.

I was well into the red during the last 10 miles and there were some killer hills, I had to dig deep and feel the burn but I'm chuffed to say I didn't stop once on any of them. I'm keeping closer to my mate as well.

I'll have to check the Garmin but I think the ride stats were 37 miles, 2800ft of climbing and it took 3hrs dead. 

I'm signing up for the Planet X '65 roses' charity ride in September which is 65 miles with 6300ft of climbing, so I've got something to aim for!


----------



## DaveyM (2 Mar 2014)

Got out yesterday for 56 miles on the tricross and followed that up with 26 miles off road today, so a good weekend all in all.

I have agreed to do the coast to coast again this year so I have something to train for again.

Glad to hear that people are still getting some good results


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (2 Mar 2014)

Just went to Richmond Park (7-8 miles away from me) to try and do a timed three laps. Ended in doing only one lap before sacking it off - a combination of sore legs and slight knee pain from a 60 miler yesterday and it being windy as hell up there today meant I didn't have a huge amount in the tank. 

Still, managed to get in 22 miles at a not embarrassing pace today, so happy enough with that. 

I'll try and do the timed three laps of the park next weekend after giving my legs a bit of a chance to recover.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Mar 2014)

Did about 47 miles @ 13.4 mph
For some reason not entirely happy with my performance

The outward leg Chertsey to Chobham to Frimley was against the wind and with a good hilly element, and I probably pushed it too hard.

The next leg through SandHurst and Crowthorne to Bracknell outskirts was with the wind, but a few hills but I struggled a bit

During the last leg through Ascot and Staines, stopped for a large latte in Ascot (so big it was almost a bucket)

Still it is around my longest ride and had 2000 feet of climbing


----------



## L14M (2 Mar 2014)

Got 4.6 miles in out of a planned 30 due to the P fairy showing her ugly face. Now im going to keep a spare innertube and pump. 
Overall this weekend has been full of fiddleing with the bike. So im giving her a good clean, lube replaced innertube and it should be good!
Hopefully no more clipless moments too!
Liam


----------



## Nomadski (2 Mar 2014)

My No Excuses Sportive experience - 

Mile 1 Puncture
Mile 3.4 Puncture, also required new tyre which had to be purchased from a passing Cycling Events van, who also took my riders number from my helmet (and I think from this they unlisted me from the finished riders list...)

Completed 10 miles with a inexperienced friend who was on a tank of a mountain bike and had to mash pedals just to move the thing on a flat, while I sat braking, barely pedalling behind her and decided my lack of movement, and her constant 100% effort required to move wasnt doing any good, and suggested U-Turning and heading back.

So 20 miles done of a planned Epic, a lot of money spent, no final timing listing, and I finished cold and barely broken a sweat.

Have told her to buy a bike not made out of bricks for the 90 mile trip planned round the Isle of Wight...

Nice to meet up with @Phoenix Lincs and hubby for tea after the No Ride though.

http://www.strava.com/activities/117303729/segments/2596219142


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> My No Excuses Sportive experience -
> 
> Mile 1 Puncture
> Mile 3.4 Puncture, also required new tyre which had to be purchased from a passing Cycling Events van, who also took my riders number from my helmet (and I think from this they unlisted me from the finished riders list...)
> ...



Unlucky fella


----------



## Leescfc79 (2 Mar 2014)

@Nomadski sounds like fun!!! Saw a lot of people with punctures on the ride.

@Phoenix Lincs went for the 40 in the end as my friend didn't feel up to 80 and to be honest I wasn't going to argue, it was a cracking day though. Need to start building my mileage up again and hitting the hills as I think I'm going to sign up for the wiggle peak punisher!

http://www.strava.com/activities/116913206


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Mar 2014)

Glad your all getting out riding. I will be out again soon when work slows down, 5 ten hour night shifts a week takes most of the weekend to recover!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> My No Excuses Sportive experience -
> 
> Mile 1 Puncture
> Mile 3.4 Puncture, also required new tyre which had to be purchased from a passing Cycling Events van, who also took my riders number from my helmet (and I think from this they unlisted me from the finished riders list...)
> ...


Was fab to see you and Mrs N again and meet your friend. Cracking evening but shame about your day. Onward and upwards


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Mar 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> @Nomadski sounds like fun!!! Saw a lot of people with punctures on the ride.
> 
> @Phoenix Lincs went for the 40 in the end as my friend didn't feel up to 80 and to be honest I wasn't going to argue, it was a cracking day though. Need to start building my mileage up again and hitting the hills as I think I'm going to sign up for the wiggle peak punisher!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/116913206


Glad I was only up for the 40! Fab day though


----------



## RWright (3 Mar 2014)

It has been taking some effort to make myself get out lately, even though it was 72F and sunny today. The weather is still going in crazy patterns of warm, cold, snow, rain with wind blowing during most all of it. This weekend I did get some motivation from LeBron James and Dwayne Wade of all people. For those that might not know, they are two of the best basketball players in the World. I consider LeBron the best right now and he has been for quite some time.

LeBron's nose was broken Thursday night in a game but he rode in a critical mass event in Miami on Friday night. (Not trying to open up the Critical Mass can of worms.) He then played basketball with a mask on Saturday night and had a fine performance in another victory. I also read that LeBron rides his bicycle to work quite often. I found a funny Nike commercial playing off that theme.
http://sneakhype.com/videos/2013/10/nike-basketball-lebron-james-training-day.html

Here is LeBron on the left and Dwade on the right ...in the spacesuit, taking a couple of pictures at the Friday night Critical Mass ride.





A few more short videos here. http://www.beyondthebuzzer.com/2014/03/01/lebron-dwyane-wade-attend-critical-mass-bike-event-miami/

Those two getting out and riding got me motivated. They run probably several miles a day.... at speed and are probably some of the best conditioned athletes anywhere. If they can find time to do some riding, I guess I can too. I hope I find something else for some motivation for tomorrow afternoon when the temperatures crash dramatically and wind is blowing the sleet around.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2014)

@RWright I know what you mean about motivation. Mine is sadly lacking just now. Didn't fancy going out this morning. Just back from visiting my Dad and it is pouring with the roads getting very puddly so looks like tomorrow will be another day off.


----------



## RWright (3 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @RWright I know what you mean about motivation. Mine is sadly lacking just now. Didn't fancy going out this morning. Just back from visiting my Dad and it is pouring with the roads getting very puddly so looks like tomorrow will be another day off.


 
I am more than likely not going to fight the sleet they say is coming tomorrow afternoon. It is supposed to be ok here in the morning and if I get a chance to get out before things start changing I may get in a few miles...but odds are I won't ride tomorrow either.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Mar 2014)

There's only so much riding in the rain you can take. I don't blame anyone giving it a miss when it does, we do this because we enjoy it after all.


----------



## Ootini (3 Mar 2014)

Completed my longest ride to date yesterday: http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2295352

Distance 23.8 miles, ride time 1 hour 53 minutes, average speed of 13.5 mph.


----------



## morrisman (3 Mar 2014)

Ootini said:


> Completed my longest ride to date yesterday: http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2295352
> 
> Distance 23.8 miles, ride time 1 hour 53 minutes, average speed of 13.5 mph.


Well done but, and not wishing to rain on your parade, 23.8 miles in 1hr 53mins is 12.63mph average


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well done but, and not wishing to rain on your parade, 23.8 miles in 1hr 53mins is 12.63mph average


Moving time was 1hr 46m so maybe that's the difference? Whatever, nice ride Ootini, especially in a hilly part of the country.


----------



## morrisman (3 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Moving time was 1hr 46m so maybe that's the difference? Whatever, nice ride Ootini, especially in a hilly part of the country.


Well spotted couldn't see that on my tablet, works out right now, Maths pedant you see. Looks a nice place to ride.


----------



## BAtoo (3 Mar 2014)

At last seem to be getting out a bit more. 2 x 20 miles this weekend ! 
Sunday was through some of our hillier bits here in Suffolk and mostly against quite a strong wind - also been out for GF's birthday celebrations which involved a little too much alcohol & a late night.... seemed a good idea at the time to leave the van at her Father' place in town s & me to ride in and collect it the following day. Still it all blew the cob-webs away!


----------



## Ootini (3 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well done but, and not wishing to rain on your parade, 23.8 miles in 1hr 53mins is 12.63mph average



Yep, you're right, but the RideWithGPS app on my phone failed miserably, my phone wouldn't get a signal. So the ride was logged afterwards, those details came off my little bike computer. And as Mo pointed out 1:53 was the total time, I had three 5 minute or so breaks en route (mainly to check where I was).


----------



## Ootini (3 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well spotted couldn't see that on my tablet, works out right now, Maths pedant you see. Looks a nice place to ride.


It's really impressive, National Cycle Route 5 that is. It was my first time on it, hence the stopping to make sure I was on the right path when I had to leave the path and use the roads, which to be fair only happened twice along the whole route. Once when I left the Dyserth to Prestatyn cycle path and had to make my way through the town to NCR5 and once at Rhyl where the path actually stops as it crosses a bridge and starts up again about a 1/4 of a mile down the road.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2014)

Bit frosty here earlier but waited until 10 and got a quick 14 miles on the old mountain bike. Glad I took it as the roads had lots of dirty puddles. Actually got quite warm once I got going. Just nice to see the sun.


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Bit frosty here earlier but waited until 10 and got a quick 14 miles on the old mountain bike. Glad I took it as the roads had lots of dirty puddles. Actually got quite warm once I got going. Just nice to see the sun.


Well done @Mo1959, normal service resumed down here with rain all night & dark clouds now so the bike just been washed from Saturdays ride & it *will not* be getting dirty again today!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Mar 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @Mo1959, normal service resumed down here with rain all night & dark clouds now so the bike just been washed from Saturdays ride & it *will not* be getting dirty again today!


I know they are made to get wet and dirty, but I can't help getting a bit disheartened at the state they get in sometimes. Roll on several dry days in a row so things get a chance to dry up.


----------



## morrisman (3 Mar 2014)

Just back from 13.9 miles at a new highest average of *16mph *


----------



## Steady (3 Mar 2014)

Just bought myself a road bike and after the miserable rain yesterday the perfect sunshine was nice to get out in this afternoon, only had time for a quick spin so chose a 4 mile hilly route that use to knacker me on my dual sus, loved it. I'm one of _those _that actually likes going up hill more than down.


----------



## L14M (3 Mar 2014)

I love riding up hill on quiet roads. Just not on busy roads! Planning on taking the spare female vintage bike down to the lbs later to get some new innertubes.
Liam


----------



## Steady (3 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> I love riding up hill on quiet roads. Just not on busy roads! Planning on taking the spare female vintage bike down to the lbs later to get some new innertubes.
> Liam


Definitely *quiet *hilly roads!


----------



## jifdave (3 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope you enjoyed it. Fab weather wasn't it?


It was lovely, the highlight was the quiet country roads. wide country roads, almost pothole free country roads, country roads...... country roads!!!!


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (3 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> I love riding up hill on quiet roads. Just not on busy roads! Planning on taking the spare female vintage bike down to the lbs later to get some new innertubes.
> Liam



Me too now (though it took me a while!). Love the feeling of plugging away steadily in a low gear, then standing up, whacking the gears up a few notches and really going for it out of the saddle. Brilliant.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Mar 2014)

Just read b'twin are releasing their new Tribans sometime this month, hence the Triban 3 has gone down to £249 till the end of this month.

The 3 will be replaced by the 300, weighing only 10.4kg with micro shift group set. £369. 

The 5 will be replaced by the 500 and also (exclusively in the UK) the 500SE, weighing in at 9.6kg with Sora group set. £469.

Impressive weights for the much loved entry level bikes. May have to take my friend along to Decathlon...


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2014)

Hi all
I am now back on the internet properly, so will be able to sed better messages again, not the short ones I have been posting from the phone (and where the phone's spellchecker frequently mangled the message)

Strava has my rides now uploaded


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2014)

@Stonechat Glad you have got it sorted out. Hate to say it, but the internet is the one thing I really wouldn't like to do without. I could live without a telly no problem but not my internet. Lol

Hope the flooding situation is getting better and things are drying out now.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2014)

Well it's likely to be 6 months before we are back home


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well it's likely to be 6 months before we are back home


Gosh, didn't think it would be so long. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## L14M (4 Mar 2014)

Weather is nice, plan to put the tyre bak on and enjoy a hilly ride over the private roads again


----------



## Ootini (4 Mar 2014)

And another lunch time works run: http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2302449

It's amazing how knackering some mud and a good hill can be!


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well it's likely to be 6 months before we are back home


 I hope that you are back in sooner rather than later @Stonechat as it would appear that spring arrived today & what better way to celebrate than with a ride & a chin wag with a mate.

http://www.strava.com/activities/117683814


----------



## L14M (4 Mar 2014)

Replaced the inner tube today, and went out for another ride. Had yet another clipless moment! now have a cut leg even though i was wearing bib tights.. @young Ed 
Went out on the BSO MTB to pick up some tubes yesterday. Forgot how much hard work 26" 2.2 tyres are to push!
Yesterday:http://www.strava.com/activities/117762395
today: http://www.strava.com/activities/117762394
You really can notice the difference with clipless pedals.


----------



## young Ed (4 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Replaced the inner tube today, and went out for another ride. Had yet another clipless moment! now have a cut leg even though i was wearing bib tights.. @young Ed
> Went out on the BSO MTB to pick up some tubes yesterday. Forgot how much hard work 26" 2.2 tyres are to push!
> Yesterday:http://www.strava.com/activities/117762395
> today: http://www.strava.com/activities/117762394
> You really can notice the difference with clipless pedals.


yeas!
why did you tag me?
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (4 Mar 2014)

i'm not bothered if you go out in bib tights or a bra and knickers! HAHA
Cheers Ed


----------



## L14M (4 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> yeas!
> why did you tag me?
> Cheers Ed


For the pic babe 

Ha ha ha, today was a good ride. How's you lots day?


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (4 Mar 2014)

Raised my seat post by 2 inches (fitted it myself when I got the bike and obviously did a shoot job) and went a fair bit faster on my commute in and back today with less effort. 10 miles to Holborn and 10 miles back to Hanwell is really easy for me now. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/117762911

I'd like to go a bit faster on some of the stretches (between Acton and Shepards Bush and then between Shepards Bush and Marble Arch) but there is only so much time you can shave off on the route I have with the amount of traffic lights and the number of vehicles on the road. Still, happy with how I've been progressing.


----------



## L14M (4 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Raised my seat post by 2 inches (fitted it myself when I got the bike and obviously did a s*** job) and went a fair bit faster on my commute in and back today with less effort. 10 miles to Holborn and 10 miles back to Hanwell is really easy for me now.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/117762911
> 
> I'd like to go a bit faster on some of the stretches (between Acton and Shepards Bush and then between Shepards Bush and Marble Arch) but there is only so much time you can shave off on the route I have with the amount of traffic lights and the number of vehicles on the road. Still, happy with how I've been progressing.


Inner city stuff, don't worry about averages. But , look at your acceleration!
Liam


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (4 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Replaced the inner tube today, and went out for another ride. Had yet another clipless moment! now have a cut leg even though i was wearing bib tights.. @young Ed
> Went out on the BSO MTB to pick up some tubes yesterday. Forgot how much hard work 26" 2.2 tyres are to push!
> Yesterday:http://www.strava.com/activities/117762395
> today: http://www.strava.com/activities/117762394
> You really can notice the difference with clipless pedals.



Exactly my experience too (falling over and it making a difference). Find I'm engaging all of my leg muscles much better and getting a much smoother pedalling action now), rather than just focusing everything into my quad and pushing down as you do with flats.

Also a glad I got rid of those god awful strapped pedals which came with the Zelos as default. Horrible to get into.

Just followed you on Strava by the way in case you were wondering who it was!


----------



## L14M (4 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Exactly my experience too (falling over and it making a difference). Find I'm engaging all of my leg muscles much better and getting a much smoother pedalling action now), rather than just focusing everything into my quad and pushing down as you do with flats.
> 
> Also a glad I got rid of those god awful strapped pedals which came with the Zelos as default. Horrible to get into.
> 
> Just followed you on Strava by the way in case you were wondering who it was!


Cheers, yeah. I chucked the strapped pedals into a draw and put normal flats!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Replaced the inner tube today, and went out for another ride. Had yet another clipless moment! now have a cut leg even though i was wearing bib tights.. @young Ed
> Went out on the BSO MTB to pick up some tubes yesterday. Forgot how much hard work 26" 2.2 tyres are to push!
> Yesterday:http://www.strava.com/activities/117762395
> today: http://www.strava.com/activities/117762394
> You really can notice the difference with clipless pedals.


Takes a time to get used, especially when tired.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, didn't think it would be so long. Sorry to hear that.


When they saw water on the kitchen side of the living room wall, and took up kichen flooring, and the floorboards were wet, the ground floor has to be stripped. This will apply to all flooded properties
About an inch and a half lower and we would have been ok


----------



## L14M (4 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Takes a time to get used, especially when tired.


Yep, happened in the worst possible way. Clipped left leg out as i was stopping, tipped right...


----------



## BAtoo (4 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> When they saw water on the kitchen side of the living room wall, and took up kichen flooring, and the floorboards were wet, the ground floor has to be stripped. This will apply to all flooded properties
> About an inch and a half lower and we would have been ok



Sorry to hear of your problems, I've had experience with a flood so I appreciate some of the problems. 
My new house was flooded from a major plumbing leak a few years ago. It took just over 4 months to get it back to a suitable condition to move into. The work included totally lifting the floor (wooden), under-floor heating and screed and insulation, re-plaster-boarding most of the walls.....
I hope this give you an idea of the time-scale that may be involved.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2014)

BAtoo said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems, I've had experience with a flood so I appreciate some of the problems.
> My new house was flooded from a major plumbing leak a few years ago. It took just over 4 months to get it back to a suitable condition to move into. The work included totally lifting the floor (wooden), under-floor heating and screed and insulation, re-plaster-boarding most of the walls.....
> I hope this give you an idea of the time-scale that may be involved.


Yes know of two people, one took 6 months, one nearly a year. We *SHOULD* Be at the lower end, as damage much less than many, but we'll see

Our house was built in 1948 supposedly above the level of the 1947 floods


----------



## SWSteve (4 Mar 2014)

@Mr_K_Dilkington I woudn't worry about average speeds over a commute you can find huge differences purely based on what traffic you experience. Just do it reguarly and you'll see a long term drop in times, but well done for making that step to cycle in


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2014)

Nice enough morning here but after waiting in all day yesterday for a delivery which never arrived, it looks like I am going to have to do the same again today. Just going to have a short walk with the dog.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Mar 2014)

Will be some short rides today, may be on the hybrid


----------



## L14M (5 Mar 2014)

Such a lovely day, blue skys birds are singing... And im at school 
Oh well. Plan to get out this evening!
Some of you should get some nice rides in today 
Liam


----------



## morrisman (5 Mar 2014)

Just finished a cheeky 10 miles around Windsor Great Park on my Tern Folder whilst the Sainted Mrs Morrisman is taking pictures in Savill Gardens. Weather wonderful and the first trip in shorts for the year


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Mar 2014)

Turns out a delivery I am waiting on hasn't long left the depot so got out and managed a 17 mile loop. Roads were pretty dry but there was a bit of breeze. Nice to get back on the road bike. Weird after just a few days of using a heavy mountain bike how the road bike feels so light and wobbly when you first set off.Lol. Just a few hundred yards and it all falls back into place though.


----------



## Ootini (5 Mar 2014)

And yet another trek through the muddy tracks around the business park where I work. This time a colleague joined me on his Scott MTB. It became wholly apparent how useful a triple chainset and fat tyres can be on muddy up hill sections! http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2305567


----------



## Steady (5 Mar 2014)

Snuck in another four mile today, I feel sorry for you L14M, it's about time they did cycling in school like they do distance running! 

I'm just getting use to the positioning now, I'm finding myself slipping forward on the saddle and pulling myself back, is there something I'm doing wrong to cause that?


----------



## Exile (5 Mar 2014)

Quick eight and half miler this morning. Decided my normal 5 mile ride was getting a little stale so decided to mix things up a little, add a bit of extra distance and ride some roads I'd not seen by bike since last year. Picked up two segment PR's by knocking a minute of my previous best for both, which was a nice surprise as I felt I wasn't quite giving it everything I could.

Really nice weather, too. Warm, barely a breeze and a fair bit of hazy sun. Perfect for cycling and was almost tempted to break out the shorts!


----------



## Ootini (5 Mar 2014)

Worth noting that my mate suggest lifting my seat by an inch or two as apparently I wasn't extended my legs completely on the down stroke. I tried it and immediately felt less of a burn in my upper thigh muscles just above my knees.


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Mar 2014)

Steady said:


> Snuck in another four mile today, I feel sorry for you L14M, it's about time they did cycling in school like they do distance running!
> 
> I'm just getting use to the positioning now, I'm finding myself slipping forward on the saddle and pulling myself back, is there something I'm doing wrong to cause that?


 Make sure that your seat is a) horizontal & not pointing downwards & b) not too far back so that you are having to reach forward. There are some good tips on tinternet if you google "bike fitting".


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Such a lovely day, blue skys birds are singing... And im at school
> Oh well. Plan to get out this evening!
> Some of you should get some nice rides in today
> Liam



Could be worse, you could be at work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2014)

Steady said:


> Snuck in another four mile today, I feel sorry for you L14M, it's about time they did cycling in school like they do distance running!
> 
> I'm just getting use to the positioning now, I'm finding myself slipping forward on the saddle and pulling myself back, is there something I'm doing wrong to cause that?



Is the saddle level? Also is it at the right height?


----------



## L14M (5 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Could be worse, you could be at work


No, i'd prefer to work .. Trust me.

Went out for a evening ride, didn't have a goal but now wish I did 20 
But hey, this was a good ride WITH NO CLIPLESS MOMENTS!
http://www.strava.com/activities/118002804
I also attempted to do a new strava record on one of my fav segments, but a DAMN LEARNER pulled out on me when i was doing 25mph and then went 15mph But i did set a new pb and am 4th overall . Sorry for it being mostly in my private zone - didn't want to go too far afield as im still getting used to clipless pedals!


----------



## L14M (5 Mar 2014)

Steady said:


> Snuck in another four mile today, I feel sorry for you L14M, it's about time they did cycling in school like they do distance running!


Problem is half the kids my age can barely ride a bike properly, also they'd say its too dangerous blah blah blah.. too expensive 
But i'd not want to do it at my school.. I'd be fed up of going slow  That said my PE teacher has done the iron man 3 times!

Did enjoy todays ride, warm air, blossom on the trees.. fresh air


----------



## Steady (5 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Is the saddle level? Also is it at the right height?



The seat height is 1/2cm higher than the same on my mountain bike, but doesn't feel like it's locking out the legs. 

It's level but I think I'll adjust the angle and see how it goes. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (5 Mar 2014)

Not having been out riding for the past two weeks owing to work and other commitments, as soon as my son got home from school we checked our bikes over and hit the streets for a quick 15 mile hilly route around the Lullingstone area. Still struggling with those hills but it was great being out in the early evening sunshine. Looking forward to Sunday as the forecast is good and we have a 25 mile training ride to complete in preparation for the London to Brighton ride.
Current time in the saddle for this year is 281 miles


----------



## Triban5riderGD (5 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Such a lovely day, blue skys birds are singing... And im at school
> Oh well. Plan to get out this evening!
> Some of you should get some nice rides in today
> Liam


Don't worry Liam the weekend forecast for SE England is good for this weekend, get out there and turn those pedals. (but don't forget education is a wonderful thing and shouldn't be neglected)


----------



## Nomadski (6 Mar 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Not having been out riding for the past two weeks owing to work and other commitments, as soon as my son got home from school we checked our bikes over and hit the streets for a quick 15 mile hilly route around the Lullingstone area. Still struggling with those hills but it was great being out in the early evening sunshine. Looking forward to Sunday as the forecast is good and we have a 25 mile training ride to complete in preparation for the London to Brighton ride.
> Current time in the saddle for this year is 281 miles



The best prep you can do for the London to Brighton would be to get off the saddle and walk a few miles!

Only joking, I did cycle a few miles too!


----------



## L14M (6 Mar 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Don't worry Liam the weekend forecast for SE England is good for this weekend, get out there and turn those pedals. (but don't forget education is a wonderful thing and shouldn't be neglected)


Aye!
Planning on going gliding on Sunday, on sat I'm aiming to do 25 - 30 miles!
Liam


----------



## stevey (6 Mar 2014)

Still moving stuff.. Had enough now no riding for what seems like ages congrats to all that are getting out. 

I have put aside a Sunday ride approx 43 miles first time riding with some one else, bring on Sunday


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Mar 2014)

Wow its coming upto 2 years in July since my first ride

July 8, 2012 http://app.strava.com/rides/14771205 15 miles average 14.5mph

And recently I beasted out this....

March 1, http://app.strava.com/activities/116887382 29.5 miles average 19.2mph

Its great to look back and see how you have progressed!!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Mar 2014)

You know one of my clubmates or at least cycled with him as part of that ride ^^


----------



## Peter Armstrong (6 Mar 2014)

Just reolised I put the wrong link in on that second ride!!!! Dohh!!! Who John Sanderson, I dont know him, just bumpted into him on his http://app.strava.com/activities/116975466 big loopy ride, rode with him a little, had a chat, then parted. Probs why that ride was faster, did a little drafting between Bury and Ramsbottom!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Mar 2014)

Yeah John.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (6 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> The best prep you can do for the London to Brighton would be to get off the saddle and walk a few miles!
> 
> Only joking, I did cycle a few miles too!


Hi Nomadski
We are riding the London to Brighton with a local cycling club in early May, so I suspect we should be able to ride all the way with a bit of puffing and panting thrown in. We did our research and searched the net. It was evidently clear that the mass numbers involved in many of the major charity rides on the same route make part walking almost inevitable. My brother inlaw, who is a very fit fireman has done the British Heart Foundation ride a number of times has always been forced to walk owing the the ridiculous amount of riders participating. On his last ride he was knocked of his bike by a reckless rider and sustained a bad injury to his shoulder. On his advice we decided to give that ride a miss. As my son is only 13 and this will be his first big ride I wanted it to be a memorable, but safe experience for him. Riding for MS Trust, just hope the weather is good. Happy cycling.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Mar 2014)

Considering taking on Box Hill tomorrow
I remember doing it about 1985, the gradients on the hill itself not too bad, but combining it with a 40 mile overall trip, hope it will be ok
Check out on maps and the gradients are tougher than I remember


----------



## Stonechat (6 Mar 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Hi Nomadski
> We are riding the London to Brighton with a local cycling club in early May, so I suspect we should be able to ride all the way with a bit of puffing and panting thrown in. We did our research and searched the net. It was evidently clear that the mass numbers involved in many of the major charity rides on the same route make part walking almost inevitable. My brother inlaw, who is a very fit fireman has done the British Heart Foundation ride a number of times has always been forced to walk owing the the ridiculous amount of riders participating. On his last ride he was knocked of his bike by a reckless rider and sustained a bad injury to his shoulder. On his advice we decided to give that ride a miss. As my son is only 13 and this will be his first big ride I wanted it to be a memorable, but safe experience for him. Riding for MS Trust, just hope the weather is good. Happy cycling.


I am on the BHF ride so will have to take my chances


----------



## Ootini (6 Mar 2014)

Today's lunch time run: http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2308520

Actually managed to fall off the bike for the first time. Heading over Britannia bridge there was a hell of a cross wind. Took the front of the bike out from under me and push both me and the bike on to the pavement section. The left hand hood was pushed in, but it popped back out OK, bike seems fine, but my knee is killing me. Oh well, we live and learn!


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Mar 2014)

Citylink arrived at lunchtime with what I hope will be my go to bike for when the roads are wet and filthy to try and save the more expensive components on my good bikes.
Charge Grater 1 with just a single chainring and 8 speed cassette. Replacement chain and cassette for such a simple bike should be able to be picked up for around £20 and now that I have the tools, I can replace them myself so although it has meant spending on another bike I might save in other ways.

It is currently raining and roads are filthy and I don't want to christen it on bad roads to start with! Lol 

It is aluminium with a steel fork but feels reasonably light and seems to get decent enough reviews. My second bike from Sunset bikes in Wales. Highly recommended. Bikes come in very sturdy boxes, well protected and really well set up. Nothing needed tweaked at all.

Bike is actually nicer in the flesh than the pics I think. Nice matt black with matching matt black mudguards already fitted.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Mar 2014)

Very nice @Mo1959, I hope that you have many happy miles together.


----------



## Nomadski (6 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 Congrats on the new steed. She has a cross modern and old school charm about her. Like the fact you bought it to avoid taking the others out when the weather is poor, but you didn't want to christen it in the wet! 

@Triban5riderGD Didn't realise you were doing the L2B route outside of the BHF event. I'm sure it will be a very nice ride, the route was spot on when I did it, there were just a few bottlenecks for various reasons that caused 30 minute standoffs. Also the Beacon was chaos! Not saying it wasn't fun still, had a blast with some great company, but Im sure when you do it, it will be far more peaceful!

Wonderful weather down here today, perhaps the best of the year. Stil haven't got out though because Ive done an early shift today and it wiped me out.

Have also bought some slime for my tubes; Ive sat here looking at it not quite daring to start the procedure as I have a feeling it may get quite messy, and Im pretty sure I may need to be more awake than I currently am!

After my No Excuses nightmare, it was suggested to me to perhaps get a second set of round things and keep them for when I do little events, I can use my (now) odd coloured round things I currently have on my bike as my day to day wheels.. Perhaps its just the idea of spending money I quite like, but this appeals to me. Just got to figure out what I should get.

Currently have RS10 wheels, anyone have any suggestion for equal priced but better wheels? I will probably get another 105 cassette, and I need to find some half decent tyres. I quite liked my Michelin Service Course Pro4 tyres, but I dont think I got my moneys worth out of them (2,000 miles?) considering they were £50 each.

Ive heard a lot about Continental Gators but Ive heard they are terribly slippy in the wet.

Any suggestions to the above welcome.

Happy riding all.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (6 Mar 2014)

Planning to ride from London to Brighton and get the train back this weekend. Should I take the BHF route or should is there a preferable route to take on a normal day?


----------



## Triban5riderGD (6 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am on the BHF ride so will have to take my chances


Im sure you will be ok stonechat, just ride defensively. Have a look on you tube. There are a number of recordings of the ride on there, it will give you an idea as to what its like. Good luck on your ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> The weather has been fantastic today, so out for a very hilly 22 miles on my Triban5 . Feeling good as Ive managed to loose a further 3lbs. Now at 18 stone. My eldest daughters wedding is in June so Im hoping to be sub 17 stone by then. Just got to keep those pedals turning.
> Just one question. *When are you no longer considered to be a newbie*?


I think I still am, the distances you lot are doing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @Mo1959 C
> 
> Currently have RS10 wheels, anyone have any suggestion for equal priced but better wheels? I will probably get another 105 cassette, and I need to find some half decent tyres. I quite liked my Michelin Service Course Pro4 tyres, but I dont think I got my moneys worth out of them (2,000 miles?) considering they were £50 each.
> 
> ...


Hope your well, just broke a front spoke on my RS10's (new one on order, but up to a week, not a great loss in terms of what I am doing these, but I was just about to have start) .
My RS10's have done over 7,000 miles the last 4,000 or so on Gatorskins I have had two punctures one a failed patch, and the other a pinch puncture, I think this says it all really, I dont tend to push it it too hard but I have never had any serious problems in the wet.

@Mo1959 how many bikes do you have now !!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

Ootini said:


> Today's lunch time run: http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2308520
> 
> Actually managed to fall off the bike for the first time. Heading over Britannia bridge there was a hell of a cross wind. Took the front of the bike out from under me and push both me and the bike on to the pavement section. The left hand hood was pushed in, but it popped back out OK, bike seems fine, but my knee is killing me. Oh well, we live and learn!


Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Mar 2014)

Was going to go out with a club tomorrow morning, instead I'm popping into work to catch up on a couple of things and then going out for a couple of hours on my own. I may do the route from last Saturday, but in reverse, on Sunday as I believe I have the daytime to get up to my own shenanigans. 

Hope everyone is well, Sunday is supposedly going to be a glorious day where we can all frolick in the sunshine, make the most of it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Problem is half the kids my age can barely ride a bike properly, also they'd say its too dangerous blah blah blah.. too expensive
> But i'd not want to do it at my school.. I'd be fed up of going slow  That said my PE teacher has done the iron man 3 times!
> 
> Did enjoy todays ride, warm air, blossom on the trees.. fresh air


There will come a time you wont want to ride other than with clip in's, your not riding far enough if you think it's not expensive  (just cost me £9 for a front spoke) 
I agree about people not being able to ride properly I am not very good, but usually safe and considerate.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Citylink arrived at lunchtime with what I hope will be my go to bike for when the roads are wet and filthy to try and save the more expensive components on my good bikes.
> Charge Grater 1 with just a single chainring and 8 speed cassette. Replacement chain and cassette for such a simple bike should be able to be picked up for around £20 and now that I have the tools, I can replace them myself so although it has meant spending on another bike I might save in other ways.
> 
> It is currently raining and roads are filthy and I don't want to christen it on bad roads to start with! Lol
> ...



More bikes than me now! ​


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 how many bikes do you have now !!


Too many. Lol. Erm.....six  Two roadies, two hybrids and two mountain bikes. The old mtb isn't running well at all so should probably be skipped, then I start thinking.......hmmm it could still do to stick ice tyres on next winter but I am not that keen to ride on ice even with them as cars could still skid into you and I am not that keen to get out when it is like that anyway. Different if you are commuting........so that will probably be a final total of five  Don't have much cycling mojo at the moment anyway. Really need spring to arrive and get some consistent decent weather.

Just took the new hybrid for a quick spin round the town with lights on to check everything is ok. Nice range of gears even although it only has eight and no front derailleur to worry about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 i know you had four, I acquired a M.T.B. that could be of any origin though pretty cheap from the kit on it, one of the guys at the garage had some idea of starting riding but he sort of fooked it a bit, not sure how far I will go with it, the carleton still in bits cant afford to have it sandblasted yet. The Viking you probably read about, I managed to get around to doing the sea post on the M.T.B. today and sat on it and I dont like, but it basically needs new cables possibly blocks as it doesn't stop the shifters are the very cheap end as is everything on it, the paint job is badly brushed as it comes off with wire wool. The rear wheel is as out of true as the Vikings front.


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 I am trying to convince the other half to let me give our really old MTB's to my parents, sell her Triban 3 which she has used 3 times in a year and treating us both to a new 'do it all' bike, I really like the look of the Charge.......the ease of shopping on the internet and a bottle of wine on a Friday night can be a dangerous thing!!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Yep, this is the side of cycling I don't like! Always seems to be something needed for the bikes. The new bike, being a Charge, comes with a Charge Spoon saddle and I don't think it will be staying on. Didn't feel particularly comfortable even doing a quick spin round the town. Admittedly, only had a pair of tracksters on, but even though, I don't think it will be staying.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> @Mo1959 I am trying to convince the other half to let me give our really old MTB's to my parents, sell her Triban 3 which she has used 3 times in a year and treating us both to a new 'do it all' bike, I really like the look of the Charge.......the ease of shopping on the internet and a bottle of wine on a Friday night can be a dangerous thing!!


Ha, ha.........careful, lock up the credit/debit cards 

I have only taken it a wee run round the town but, for the price of it, it actually feels like it is going to be nice to ride. It would make a great commuting bike. It actually felt quite responsive to ride.


----------



## stevey (7 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> lock up the credit/debit cards



Keep looking at new bikes on ribble...... ohhhhh dear


----------



## L14M (7 Mar 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/118476317/segments/2626573837 Short and sweet!
Planning a longer one tomorrow. Still not used to clipping in though! Getting better.. SLOWLY :P


----------



## stevey (7 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/118476317/segments/2626573837 Short and sweet!
> Planning a longer one tomorrow. Still not used to clipping in though! Getting better.. SLOWLY :P



It will come then you'll wonder how you ever coped without them....( Well i did)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/118476317/segments/2626573837 Short and sweet!
> Planning a longer one tomorrow. Still not used to clipping in though! Getting better.. SLOWLY :P


ditto what @stevey says, I went out once to the local shop 100 yards and was lost without them.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> ditto what @stevey says, I went out once to the local shop 100 yards and was lost without them.


I,ve still resisted. When my chain broke and I had a ten mile walk I was glad I had trainers on!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I,ve still resisted. When my chain broke and I had a ten mile walk I was glad I had trainers on!


I could repair a chain at the rode side , but I quite happily walked 5 miles in the dark last Nov when my lights died, like today I wasn't risking riding the bike wit the front spoke broken and ok it was only a mile, just as happy walking in these shoes as my walking boots.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I,ve still resisted. When my chain broke and I had a ten mile walk I was glad I had trainers on!



Same here, still on the DMR pedals you recommended.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Same here, still on the DMR pedals you recommended.


The best thing I have found is my feet just dont slip, forget the extra power ect.... ( I am not that good ) , I had few moments and no doubt will have a few more but compared with clips well you know the saying Best thing since............
How you been keeping.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The best thing I have found is my feet just dont slip, forget the extra power ect.... ( I am not that good ) , I had few moments and no doubt will have a few more but compared with clips well you know the saying Best thing since............
> How you been keeping.



Good to see you back. Have you stopped using mycylinglog?


----------



## L14M (7 Mar 2014)

@Supersuperleeds out of I test how Long have you been cycling?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good to see you back. Have you stopped using mycylinglog?


Pretty much, it doesn't give anything I dont have in my own data base, I might update it monthly, but what with using bryton, garmin rwgps and strava updating velo it sor of gets a bit much I seem to have maintained my avg speed around 15-15.5mph which I am happy with the effort I put in, H.R. is up bit but to be expected, I cant even be bothered joining rides any more, the one thing I have noticed since using the R20 over the 500 is I am not as worried what on the screen especially avg sp whilst out as it doesn't show it, though it does the important things like Cad and H.R., I am trying to save for a 705 for mapping (another reason I haven't been out so much, not because getting lost, but I like to work a route out, but I can very rarely remember more than 5 turns age I guess), I may have to start riding to Leeds sometime soon so for that reason I would be good (dont get me wrong I can read a map very well, used to drive a truck), its just useful.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Mar 2014)

Did 20.2 miles at 15.2 mph to Oxshott Heath

Seemed to have lost one of my fingerless gloves over winter, so called in at East Street Cycles in Walton and found some 30% off

http://app.strava.com/activities/118440928


----------



## Stonechat (7 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty much, it doesn't give anything I dont have in my own data base, I might update it monthly, but what with using bryton, garmin rwgps and strava updating velo it sor of gets a bit much I seem to have maintained my avg speed around 15-15.5mph which I am happy with the effort I put in, H.R. is up bit but to be expected, I cant even be bothered joining rides any more, the one thing I have noticed since using the R20 over the 500 is I am not as worried what on the screen especially avg sp whilst out as it doesn't show it, though it does the important things like Cad and H.R., I am trying to save for a 705 for mapping (another reason I haven't been out so much, not because getting lost, but I like to work a route out, but I can very rarely remember more than 5 turns age I guess), I may have to start riding to Leeds sometime soon so for that reason I would be could (dont get me wrong I can read a map very well, used to drive a truck), its just useful.


Yes Nigel, with recent internet less period, I had to make up routes and then guess the mileage, glad I have a planned route for the run to Box Hill which I am doing Sunday now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Mar 2014)

@Stonechat 
You not a good few months, hope things improve for you soon.
There are many roads and places I can go from the knowledge I have gained but its nice sometimes just to cover roads I haven't done before, thats where it also becomes a useful tool.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Mar 2014)

Took my bike to my favourite mechanic on Thursday for some tweaks to the previous (by someone else) fit. He fitted an adjustable headset and changed angles etc to hopefully alleviate my elbow,hand,shoulder issues. Took a short spin yesterday before work and it seemed ok. BUT, after part of a conversation about whether it's worth spending some money upgrading my wheels, etc (he said not really for the benefits I'd get) he has now emailed me a link to a new bike - tempting, so tempting! Step away from the tinterweb Phoenix!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Oh, go on.......press buy, it makes me feel less guilty when I see others on here buying new bikes!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Mar 2014)

You, young lady, (@Mo1959 ) are a very bad influence! Hubby now browsing! Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2014)

I think it's a quad bike I should have bought.......that's the sleet/rain on again


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's a quad bike I should have bought.......that's the sleet/rain on again



Don't want to rub it in, but it's fine here today, but it's hubby's birthday so I'd better not abandon him for a ride!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Don't want to rub it in, but it's fine here today, but it's hubby's birthday so I'd better not abandon him for a ride!


Awww, no that wouldn't do........happy birthday to your hubby.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> Keep looking at new bikes on ribble...... ohhhhh dear


I Keep looking at Boardmans, oh dear. Very nice though.


----------



## L14M (8 Mar 2014)

I keep looking at new groupsets too :O Merlins £265 tigra seems very tempting.. if only it was black!
Liam


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> @Supersuperleeds out of I test how Long have you been cycling?



@L14M I've been commuting to work for about six years now, but until around Nov 12 it was a slow 5 mile pootle that if I did it in 30 minutes was quick and was not everyday. Nov 12 I started to increase the commute to about 15 miles each way and then I really caught the bug in March last year when I hit a 1000 miles in the month.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2014)

@L14M and @Supersuperleeds hasn't been home since


----------



## Exile (8 Mar 2014)

I chickened out of a ride today. I managed to talk myself out of an early ride in favour of waiting for things to calm down a little. That worked out for me, the winds been getting stronger all morning. Still tomorrow looks good weather-wise (becoming a bit of a common saying that) and I would have the added bonus of the O/H riding with me, so I don't feel too bad.

Just wish Spring would hurry up and get here...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> I chickened out of a ride today. I managed to talk myself out of an early ride in favour of waiting for things to calm down a little. That worked out for me, the winds been getting stronger all morning. Still tomorrow looks good weather-wise (becoming a bit of a common saying that) and I would have the added bonus of the O/H riding with me, so I don't feel too bad.
> 
> Just wish Spring would hurry up and get here...


It is spring in 2 weeks so not long to go, besides we still had another 4 weeks of snow this time last year, so stop your winging about the weather 

Besides you dont need an excuse not to go out, you dont have to, but there comes a time you will whatever the weather (apart from maybe really extreme winds), worst I have been out in are mid 20mph with guests to 40+mph, rain never bothers apart from setting of in it, even then only for a short time, Ice I dont like.


----------



## morrisman (8 Mar 2014)

Currently in Costas in Laleham 38.5 miles into a planned 75. Been heading mostly due south into a brisk southerly breeze feels as if it's up hill all the way  Crap average as a result, but onwards and upwards.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Currently in Costas in Laleham 38.5 miles into a planned 75. Been heading mostly due south into a brisk southerly breeze feels as if it's up hill all the way  Crap average as a result, but onwards and upwards.


Just keep thinking of the tailwind when you turn for home


----------



## morrisman (8 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just keep thinking of the tailwind when you turn for home


Unfortunately the train will be taking the strain that way :-)


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2014)

Hello everyone. Today was the first time I have been out since before christmas. It was really hard work for me. I think I put too much effort into it for not much gain. I tried to hard thinking I could do the same 10 miles that I was doing in November last year and it didn't work out like that.

I only managed about 5 miles and was totally wasted at the end of it. I think I will have to go back to the begining, but at least I have managed to get out on my bike. I must admit it was a bit daunting, but I've done it. Now all I have to do is tske it slow and steady to get back to where I was last November, and the improve on that.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Mar 2014)

Good on you for getting out @welsh dragon I'm only managing to get out once a week at best due to other commitments. I have a pass out for tomorrow thoughFingers crossed for more sunny weather.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Good on you for getting out @welsh dragon I'm only managing to get out once a week at best due to other commitments. I have a pass out for tomorrow thoughFingers crossed for more sunny weather.



Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2014)

Good luck to everyone. The weather is supposed to be improving next week everywhere. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hello everyone. Today was the *first time I have been out since before christmas*. It was really hard work for me. I think I put too much effort into it for not much gain. I tried to hard thinking I could do the same 10 miles that I was doing in November last year and it didn't work out like that.


That is a long time i usually go out once or twice a week, performance hasn't suffered to much though my h.r. is up some what.

I might be able to use my old front wheel, and other good news is that the old XR18's fit the Carleton frame with only a little spreading of the forks rear stays which mean I might be able to at least run 7sp cassette's on it, so my plan is upgrade the shifters on mine to 9sp, use the old ones one the carleton to make it a 7sp triple (i am going to check if it takes my RS10 wheel if so it should beable to go all the way (we will see).
I have just got the cranks off (different thread so I couldn't use my crank tool) anyway its off, I have the touring chainset I used on the Viking so that bit is sorted, front mech is easy enough, but the rear is the old style hanger with the mech, I know there are adaptors just cant see one at the minute.
Looking at gear ratios if i can run a 7sp rear I will beable to much the same range I have currently on the Viking.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That is a long time i usually go out once or twice a week, performance hasn't suffered to much though my h.r. is up some what.
> 
> I might be able to use my old front wheel, and other good news is that the old XR18's fit the Carleton frame with only a little spreading of the forks rear stays which mean I might be able to at least run 7sp cassette's on it, so my plan is upgrade the shifters on mine to 9sp, use the old ones one the carleton to make it a 7sp triple (i am going to check if it takes my RS10 wheel if so it should beable to go all the way (we will see).
> I have just got the cranks off (different thread so I couldn't use my crank tool) anyway its off, I have the touring chainset I used on the Viking so that bit is sorted, front mech is easy enough, but the rear is the old style hanger with the mech, I know there are adaptors just cant see one at the minute.
> Looking at gear ratios if i can run a 7sp rear I will beable to much the same range I have currently on the Viking.



I know, but the weather here has been awful. If it isn't raining then there is a gale force wind or both, but at least I have started again thats the main thing. Now all i have to do is keep it up which I intend to do.


----------



## stevey (8 Mar 2014)

I am having withdrawal symptoms from not riding, Have just fettled my bike in ready for tomorrow though.... 

I don't think the guy i am riding with tomorrow is very good at hills shame as its majority uphill on the way back, Encouragement all the way back i thinks...


----------



## morrisman (8 Mar 2014)

Ended up as 76.5 miles at an average of 13.5, which considering that 20 miles were a loop of Central London is not so bad.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (8 Mar 2014)

Got just under 35 miles in this afternoon in the glorious weather. Fairly leisurely rides from home to Richmond Park and back, so I could go hard on 3 anticlockwise laps of the park. Did the three laps in 77 minutes 48 seconds which I'm really happy with: http://www.strava.com/activities/118695637

Definitely would like to improve my climbing a lot - Dark Hill wasn't too bad (though could be faster), but the steep park of Sawyers Hill I found really hard after the long steady climb towards it. Think Queen's road also held me back a lot due to finding it really tough riding into the fairly strong headwinds there today. Still not bad, considering I've only been riding a month and hadn't really exercised in years!

London to Brighton with a friend tomorrow!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2014)

Well the 7sp fits, just put 7gears on it with 7sp spacers, I did try the 8sp on the RS10 wheel, but the lower gears seemed to foul on the frame, so it seems it will end up a 7sp triple which is plenty round here


----------



## 50000tears (8 Mar 2014)

1st ride since last Saturday after taking a recovery week off. Attacking hills is all I seem to do at the moment but it is all a means to an end!

http://www.strava.com/activities/118737892

Have been pretty tired of late as I haven't been sleeping well so pleased that I was still able to set a PB up the climb.


----------



## Leescfc79 (8 Mar 2014)

The other half surprised me this afternoon and asked if I wanted to go for a ride, considering she's only been on her bike 3 times in the last 12 months I was amazed. Went and did just short of 11 miles at a very leisurely 11mph, she said she wants to get out at least a couple of times a week to build her fitness up which will also motivate me so it's win win.

http://app.strava.com/activities/118739248

I'm off work until Thursday and the weather looks good so have a 35 miler planned tomorrow, a 40 miler with a friend Monday afternoon and I'd like to finish it off with a 50 miler either Tuesday or Wedensday but also have some DIY around the house so will have to keep my fingers crossed I can get it all done.


----------



## morrisman (8 Mar 2014)

On downloading my Garmin it seems I only just got to 75 miles if I add on the bit from the station to my house when I got back, but the average comes out at 13.7mph 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/457200277


----------



## Exile (8 Mar 2014)

A wise man once told me not to judge a day by its morning, and today he would've been right. Grey, miserable and windy this morning, brighter (but still grey and somewhat miserable) and breezy by 3 o'clock. So on went the gear, out came the bike and off I went. Nothing spectacular, but didn't want to overwork the legs and ruin any plans the OH has for tomorrow. 5.5 miles in under half an hour



Nigelnaturist said:


> It is spring in 2 weeks so not long to go, besides we still had another 4 weeks of snow this time last year, so stop your winging about the weather
> 
> Besides you dont need an excuse not to go out, you dont have to, but there comes a time you will whatever the weather (apart from maybe really extreme winds), worst I have been out in are mid 20mph with guests to 40+mph, rain never bothers apart from setting of in it, even then only for a short time, Ice I dont like.



I'm not much of a Northerner, am I, what with all the complaining about a bit of wind or rain or what have you . That said, I've been caught in the rain a few times whilst I'm out, and just shrugged it off, but I won't go out if it's already raining. I think it's the idea of starting out cold and wet. 

Same with wind, although that's less likely to suddenly drop in on me. If it's forecasting gusts over 25 mph I'll tend to give it a miss. I'm in this for the fun of cycling, and fighting the wind isn't my idea of fun (yet). Can't wait for the day I look outside, see weather that right now would scare me off and think 'It's a bit horrible out there, might just do a quick 25 miles'


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Same with wind, although that's less likely to suddenly drop in on me. If it's forecasting gusts over 25 mph I'll tend to give it a miss. I'm in this for the fun of cycling, and fighting the *wind isn't my idea of fun* (yet). Can't wait for the day I look outside, see weather that right now would scare me off and think 'It's a bit horrible out there, might just do a quick 25 miles'


I went over to Hemsworth a few weeks and had no choice but to head into and across some open fields (lets put it this way i was working just to go down a hill), the thing is like hills it does become easier, but you have to accept it and dont fight it, use a gear that keeps you going without having to over work, trust me Aug 2012 I was screaming at the wind (bad day winds) to just fook off, today it wouldn't bother me, I sometimes have no choice when I go out, but they tend to be short rides up to 25 miles round trips.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hope your well, just broke a front spoke on my RS10's (new one on order, but up to a week, not a great loss in terms of what I am doing these, but I was just about to have start) .
> My RS10's have done over 7,000 miles the last 4,000 or so on Gatorskins I have had two punctures one a failed patch, and the other a pinch puncture, I think this says it all really, I dont tend to push it it too hard but I have never had any serious problems in the wet.
> 
> @Mo1959 how many bikes do you have now !!



I will probably get some more RS10's again, they seem to be decent enough wheels without going overboard on price. Gators I have real reservations about, I've read so much about them behaving like ice in wet conditions, it doesn't give me a lot of confidence in them, and I really need confidence in my tyres, especially when cornering downhill at speed. 

On another note, its nice to see you again @Nigelnaturist, been a while since you have been around, and for such a keen cyclist was quite unusual. Hope your doing well.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Mar 2014)

Been doing three rides a week since training started for L2B
Today looks great for the run to Box Hill
Will really have to pace myself

for the whole run 
up the hill, keep plenty in reserve not to fast at the bottom
@morrisman didn't know there was a Costa in Laleham


----------



## morrisman (9 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Been doing three rides a week since training started for L2B
> @morrisman didn't know there was a Costa in Laleham



Well Shepperton really


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2014)

Just a short loop this morning to give the hybrid a better test. Really pleased with the gearing on it. Seems to go low enough for the hills but high enough not to spin out and great not having to bother about a front derailleur. I think the Charge Spoon will definitely be coming off though. Wouldn't like to have gone much further on it. I'll stick my Selle Italia Gel Flow one on I think. The stock tyres I am not sure about either but I'll probably leave them for the time being. Calls them Charge Coaster but I see a Kenda brand on the side of them. 700 x 32C with a slight tread.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2014)

Well


Nomadski said:


> I will probably get some more RS10's again, they seem to be decent enough wheels without going overboard on price. Gators I have real reservations about, I've read so much about them behaving like ice in wet conditions, it doesn't give me a lot of confidence in them, and I really need confidence in my tyres, especially when cornering downhill at speed.
> 
> On another note, its nice to see you again @Nigelnaturist, been a while since you have been around, and for such a keen cyclist was quite unusual. Hope your doing well.


Thanks, a few things kept me from going out, cost being one, as you will know high mileage on a single bike takes its toll, the bike is is overall in good condition, but needs a new middle chainring chain and rear cassette, I have been trying to save up for a sora 9sp shifters ( I thought my 50th might have helped toward but no one remembered what birthday it was ), and whilst I replaced the gps all that fracas really upset me, and I ended up in hospitial.
Personal experience isn't too great in the wet with gatorskins but I have never had any problems, the compound might by a little harder which could explain the problem, but I dont know enough about tyre design to say.
I have a new spoke on order, a new set of wheels is not an option at the moment, for the above mention reason, I also want to try and get either an edge 705 or a bryton 60


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I also want to try and get either an edge 705 or a bryton 60


Hope you find something Nigel. The 705 does look good but they seem to hold their price really well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you find something Nigel. The 705 does look good but they seem to hold their price really well.


I only want it for the mapping, or more to the point following a route, I could sell the 20 and almost get my money back the price I paid (£45), so in that case its cheaper than getting another 500, I had a Bryton 35 and did a loop with a road leading to the loop and the same road out back in Oct 12 and it told me I was going the wrong way on the home leg (in other words it was telling me to turn round and do it again, the other advantage with 705 is I can do routes on RWGPS and just transfer the route across, and I know RWGPS gives road names roundabout exits ect...


----------



## RWright (9 Mar 2014)

Moved the clocks ahead here today. Weather is getting warmer. I am running out of excuses to not ride.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2014)

RWright said:


> Moved the clocks ahead here today. Weather is getting warmer. I am running out of excuses to not ride.


Ha, ha. Get yourself out there Rocky. We have three weeks till the clocks change here. This coming week looks promising though weather wise.


----------



## stevey (9 Mar 2014)

Wall to wall sunshine... fingerless gloves ss jersey lovely.

So done first big ride of the year
http://www.strava.com/activities/118994587


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Mar 2014)

Glorious day here in the Vale of Evesham 
First ride with shorts and fingerless gloves
Longest for me this year, don't laugh at 21.5 miles please.
http://www.strava.com/activities/119012065

Need to go shopping as some of my kit is wearing out and ahem, a little loose!

More of this weather please.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Glorious day here in the Vale of Evesham
> First ride with shorts and fingerless gloves
> Longest for me this year, don't laugh at 21.5 miles please.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/119012065
> ...


Not knocking it I haven't been much further this year


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not knocking it I haven't been much further this year


So far, I'm not in the mood for long distances either Nigel. I think this is going to be a more relaxed year for me. I've no ambitions to chase mileage, speed or challenges. Just going to take it as it comes. If I only feel like doing 10 miles some days, so be it. If I do go for a longer run I think it will be at a nice gentle pace so I can enjoy it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2014)

I think I will try for longer rides in fair weather, but not out so often with some short intense rides in between.


----------



## spooks (9 Mar 2014)

Beautiful day. Couldn't help adding a loop on to go down to see the sea making it my longest ride for a while now. I've been sick for the last few weeks so haven't done any exercise at all and by the end my rear end was protesting a bit!
http://www.strava.com/activities/119044566


----------



## Stonechat (9 Mar 2014)

Did the run to Box Hill and my take it steady strategy paid off did the ride of a tad under 40 miles in 3 hours movng time.
Box Hill is about 640 feet so was pleased to make it up fairly easily.

http://www.strava.com/activities/119055662

Nice weather and fantastic outlook from the top. Hundreds of cyclists there but on the road did not seem too crowded
I shed some layers but could've done with even less


----------



## Reece (9 Mar 2014)

As bad as it sounds been out for the 3rd proper ride this year to date. Been lacking the motivation to go out and get the miles in. but the Tour of Wessex is getting ever closer (76days to go) and with today's weather I couldn't miss the chance. A nice 60 miles at 16.2mph avg so glad I've not lost too much fitness!

http://www.strava.com/activities/119057125


----------



## Steady (9 Mar 2014)

What a difference moving the seat forward on the rails makes, no more pushing myself back up onto the seat. I think I'm beginning to realise I keep trying to ride the roadie in a mountain bike style with wide arms, when I relax and tuck in everything feels a lot better, including the bumps on the roads.

Slipped in another four miles, I should really be doing longer, but on the bright side I'm doing those four miles faster. :-)


----------



## Triban5riderGD (9 Mar 2014)

What a fantastic day, weather couldn't have been any better. Just completed a 25 mile training ride with the bigfoot cycle club in preparation for their London to Brighton ride. By the time my son and I added on the journey to the start and then home on completion of the ride we had racked up 37 miles. Didn't want to stop really. Now for a nice cup of tea and a bit of bike cleaning.


----------



## BrynCP (9 Mar 2014)

Well up to today my max was 35 miles, so I created a 40 mile route and set off. Ended up doing 47.5 miles - would have liked a nice round 50 but once I saw my house my energy was gone! That's almst 75 miles this weekend, all clipless too with no fall yet!

The temperature was nice, as was lack of wind, but I went out wearing what I have been all winter and soon regretted that: I guess it's time to spend yet more money on some more clothes!

50 miles off my first 1000 now. I think I have over worked my poor Giant Hybrid.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Mar 2014)

Just been cleaning the bike and notice I now have a couple of bulges in the rear tyre, the front is badly cracked on the sidewall. I have been holding off changing them as I have been puncture free for over 18 months on the original BTwin tyres. I have replacements waiting to be fitted, maybe Monday, don't think I will risk riding again now I've seen the bulges.


----------



## Exile (9 Mar 2014)

Absolutely fantastic day. Sun from first thing right through. Me and the OH set off about lunchtime with a rough idea of where we wanted to go, and just followed our legs a little bit. Ended up doing a 20 mile out and back, taking in the Fallowfield Loop and the newly surfaced tow path along part of the Ashton Canal (still had that lovely new tarmac smell ). If anyone from round these parts passed/was passed by two hybrid-riding cyclists singing the same three lines over and over then it was probably us. Don't write us off as loons too quickly though, with weather and scenery like this it's hard to resist the urge to have a little sing-song.







It was nice to get a little further afield than I have been doing, and also just keep things at a leisurely pace rather than racing of after PR's on segments all the time. Incidentally, got 12 PR's today (not counting the 11 new segments which are also PR's in my opinion, despite Strava not telling me they are ) which was a nice bonus, given we really did travel at what I'd consider a rather timid pace, averaging a not so blistering 7.4 mph!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2014)

I refitted the rear RS10 on the Carleton and the 8sp fits, so in time I should be able to upgrade both to 9sp. and I have got a base primer on most of the frame, B.B. needs changing for a modern Chainset.


----------



## NorvernRob (9 Mar 2014)

What a fantastic day for cycling!

We set off towards the Woodhead pass, as we planned to loop back around and ride the TdF route back through Bradfield.

We turned off the Woodhead onto Mortimer road, then we realised there was an immediate long, steep climb that kept punishing us by twisting and turning but everytime we rounded a bend it kept going up! 

Then we got to the top (no stopping, my climbing is getting way better) and saw a steep descent - steep as in 25% with a sign to warn you. I was feathering the brake and still doing 30mph so had to dab the back as well going into a corner, mistake as the back slid but I managed to sort it. After that it's a steady ascent then you turn onto the most amazing cycling surface, all shiny new Tarmac ready for the tour riders and you can just pile along it at 30mph+, I actually hit just over 40mph on what was only a slight downhill slope.

Basically I loved it, the pain on the turbo is paying off and so is pushing myself every week. 32 miles this week with lots of hills and no stops, if I didn't have to get home to go out I would have done another 10-15 miles comfortably. 

Done over 150 miles on my first 4 rides and 11,500ft of climbing (no choice around Sheffield!) and am loving it.

I know loads of people are planning to watch the tour on Holme Moss, but it will be totally rammed and I'm wondering if the section we rode today would be a good place to watch. I'd love to see a pro peleton tackling that hill then the 25% twisty, narrow descent.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2014)

Well my radioiodine treatment for Graves Disease (over-active thyroid) that I had early Nov' has finally kicked in.

On Friday I was declared markedly under-active on the thyroid front.

Nothing unexpected following the treatment but explains my lethargy, extreme tiredness and enormous weight gain since Xmas - not to mention some very negative thoughts in my head.

Consultant has taken me off all drugs and for first time in 4 years I have no tab's in me. Then in 4 weeks time I should begin replacement thyroxine for the rest of my days.

***

I aim to build up my cycling & hill walking slowly so am looking forward to feeling more positive about life and racking up some miles!


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (9 Mar 2014)

my planned 55 miler was thwarted by a bad ass hangover and getting up late, I ended up doing 48.46 miles in just under 4 hours, followed by a good sleep after getting back
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/305720246/14363741

I cant weight for this bloody wind to go away

I have not seen many cyclist on the road this winter, but today they were every where, I even rode past a Race/Event not sure what it was.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Mar 2014)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> my planned 55 miler was thwarted by a bad ass hangover and getting up late, I ended up doing 48.46 miles in just under 4 hours, followed by a good sleep after getting back
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/305720246/14363741
> 
> I cant weight for this bloody wind to go away
> ...


Lesson from this..... Still a good effort if your suffering.
This winter has been mild compared with last year, many a time I have been out and not seen a sole (though to be fair I haven't been out much this year, but not generally weather related)


----------



## DaveyM (9 Mar 2014)

Got out yesterday for a good ride into Newcastle then along the Tyne to Wylam via a view hilly stretches, was nice but a bit slower due to the amount of cycleways
Still got 69.25 miles in. even though strava stopped working for a few miles.

Well done to those getting out and about, this time of year any miles are good miles


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (9 Mar 2014)

Got just over 65 miles in going from home to Oxford (train on the way back, I'm not that keen). Only my second time in Oxford (amazing town) and my first metric century! Woooo! Took a tumble just as I was turning off for the Park Lane climb - went round the corner at a moderate speed not noticing all the gravel on the land and the front wheel went out from underneath me. Nothing too bad, just a bit of road rash, a bit of blood and lots of scrapes. Some arse came down the lane shortly after it happened, looked at me picking myself up off the road and just drove on! What kind of arse, doesn't even stop to ask if the person is alright? Anyway, quite glad it happened in a way, I strangely enjoy (not too serious) crashes after they've happened - a few cuts maybe some small scars - all good bragging rights (or am I just a weird masochist?).

Anyway, here is the Strava info, I had to split it into two as my phone died quite close to Oxford so I had to switch to my work phone to record the rest of the ride:

London-Oxford Part 1: http://www.strava.com/activities/119096688/

London-Oxford Part 2: http://www.strava.com/activities/119121747


----------



## L14M (9 Mar 2014)

I climbed 4000ft... In a glider. That said got a few flights in today.
Cycled yesterday.. Weather is getting better


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs Oh, go on.......press buy, it makes me feel less guilty when I see others on here buying new bikes!



Guess what!!!!! We took a trip to Giant today and I came home with a new beauty!!! I am such a lucky (and spoilt) woman!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Guess what!!!!! We took a trip to Giant today and I came home with a new beauty!!! I am such a lucky (and spoilt) woman!!!


What a beauty. Hope you have many happy miles together!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> What a beauty. Hope you have many happy miles together!



Thanks Mo. Can't wait for it to be tweaked to fit so I can hopefully log better rides and improve on hills


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Guess what!!!!! We took a trip to Giant today and I came home with a new beauty!!! I am such a lucky (and spoilt) woman!!!


Very nice indeed. How many bikes were on your short list before you went with the Giant?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

Well I went out again today. Decided to stay on the main road today just in case i had enough. At least that way I wouldn't have far to go to get back home. My cat eye decided to stick, on 2.35 miles amd my speed wouldnt register either. I think my batteries need changing.

However disaster struck about half a mile from home. There was a clunking noise and suddenly my gears don't seem to be engaging. It's as if something is binding somewhere as there is a kinda whining noise comming from the gears. I managed to get back home so whether I walked or rode my bike, I still managed 5 miles which is 5 more than I was doing this time last week, so it's a win win situation as far as I am concerned. As I know absolutely nothing about bikes I will have to see if Mr WD will have a look at it for me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Mar 2014)

It looks like I will be doing 4/5 nights a week until late summer so I am trying to get motivated to ride to work to keep the mileage up. I have never commuted on a bike before so this will be new for me.
This is the segment to work;
http://www.strava.com/activities/119012065/segments/2645735930
I know it's only 7.2 miles and getting there is no issue, it's coming home at 3am after a strenuous 10 shift in the dark (something else I have never done!) that's worrying me.
I have some better lights on the way.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> It looks like I will be doing 4/5 nights a week until late summer so I am trying to get motivated to ride to work to keep the mileage up. I have never commuted on a bike before so this will be new for me.
> This is the segment to work;
> http://www.strava.com/activities/119012065/segments/2645735930
> I know it's only 7.2 miles and getting there is no issue, it's coming home at 3am after a strenuous 10 shift in the dark (something else I have never done!) that's worrying me.
> I have some better lights on the way.



Having good lights is essential. Also another advantage is that it will lighter out and that usually means you feel better. That may be enough to get you home after long shifts.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Having good lights is essential. Also another advantage is that it will lighter out and that usually means you feel better. That may be enough to get you home after long shifts.


Unfortunately. It will always be dark at 3am  But on the upside I rarely see any traffic on the way home at that time.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Unfortunately. It will always be dark at 3am  But on the upside I rarely see any traffic on the way home at that time.



Sorry. Didnt realise that was the time you would be travelling


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> It looks like I will be doing 4/5 nights a week until late summer so I am trying to get motivated to ride to work to keep the mileage up. I have never commuted on a bike before so this will be new for me.
> This is the segment to work;
> http://www.strava.com/activities/119012065/segments/2645735930
> I know it's only 7.2 miles and getting there is no issue, it's coming home at 3am after a strenuous 10 shift in the dark (something else I have never done!) that's worrying me.
> I have some better lights on the way.



My advice would be to have two rear lights on, just in case one goes off, and a couple of the T6 lights, use one and keep the other as back up. Riding in the dark is brilliant and at that time of night it should be very quiet.

Also it gets a lot colder when it gets dark, so make sure you are wrapped up especially as it is such a piddly distance and you won't be going far enough to get warmed up


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Also it gets a lot colder when it gets dark, so make sure you are wrapped up especially as it is such a piddly distance and you won't be going far enough to get warmed up


I wondered who would comment on that first  I could always go home via Stratford on Avon to get the miles up, now who was it on here that goes miles out of the way to get to work


Goes off to look at T6 lights.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I wondered who would comment on that first  I could always go home via Stratford on Avon to get the miles up, now who was it on here that goes miles out of the way to get to work
> 
> 
> Goes off to look at T6 lights.




If you didn't know, big thread on T6 lights here

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Mar 2014)

@Supersuperleeds I wont say who started it.
@BrianEvesham, you will breeze it, as has been said very little traffic, T6 plenty enough light, not sure how to advise on clothing, because you will be going in whilst on the whole a lot warmer, legwarmers that way if its warm enough on the way in you dont have to wear them, a windproof Jacket/Gillit with arm warmers base layer shirt, should cover it.


----------



## L14M (10 Mar 2014)

Just went over to the bike.. Got another god damn fricken puncture, 4th so far and its only done 386miles :S
Really quite peeved atm!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Just went over to the bike.. Got another god damn fricken puncture, 4th so far and its only done 386miles :S
> Really quite peeved atm!


Have a look on the tube and see where they are, I presume you do align the logo on the tyre with the valve so once you find it on the tube you have an idea where to look on the tyre, also check your rim tape, some rim type isn't so good, my tyres have been almost bomb proof since Aug, cant say the same about my front wheel though,


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Mar 2014)

Another 33 miles this afternoon but for some reason my garmin has me taking a quick detour to Autria and recorded over 1100 miles!?

Also had my first little accident today, pulled into a pub car park and just didn't notice it was gravel, I was only doing about 5 mph but hit the deck, only a couple of cuts and a bit of gravel rash and was more concerned about my bike (which looks fine!)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (10 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Very nice indeed. How many bikes were on your short list before you went with the Giant?


Well my fabulous bike tech guy recommended some makes and models to try, (Giant Avail, Specialized Dolce or Roubaix and Bianchi Reparto Corse) and we did a bit of research online, went to Evans (who didn't have a single one of the right size for me to even sit on) and another Nottingham bike shop who had Trek's, but no other makes, then on Sunday we went to the Giant shop at Rutland Water and they were super-duper helpful, knowledgeable and friendly and, basically, they built it for me while we waited - an added bonus as I came home with it in the car - happy, happy, happy lady!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well my fabulous bike tech guy recommended some makes and models to try, (Giant Avail, Specialized Dolce or Roubaix and Bianchi Reparto Corse) and we did a bit of research online, went to Evans (who didn't have a single one of the right size for me to even sit on) and another Nottingham bike shop who had Trek's, but no other makes, then on Sunday we went to the Giant shop at Rutland Water and they were super-duper helpful, knowledgeable and friendly and, basically, they built it for me while we waited - an added bonus as I came home with it in the car - happy, happy, happy lady!!!


 
I am jealous.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well my radioiodine treatment for Graves Disease (over-active thyroid) that I had early Nov' has finally kicked in.
> 
> On Friday I was declared markedly under-active on the thyroid front.
> 
> ...



Best wishes. I am also in a similar boat (for a various conditions) and know if I stop taking the meds I am on, I am dead.  still provided I always have the steroids handy I'm fine (my adrenal glands don't work properly and I'm a severe asthmatic as well just to add to the fun with the partial paralysis! ) On the bright side of things the occasional bad balance moment on the bike doesn't have make motorists give me loads of extra room when they overtake me ...
Just build up the miles slowly and don't worry about times or what the rest of the world does, just 'compete' with yourself and no-one else.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Mar 2014)

Well another bit of good news, I checked the old rear mech on the carlton and its hanger can accept new derailleurs so that saves a fiver, however I am struggling getting one of the old B.B. shells off. Hopefully the new spoke may arrive tomorrow, I should then be able to get out.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2014)

Brrrrr -1 here at the moment but looks like it is going to be another lovely day. Too cold for cycling for me just now so dog walk, breakfast and maybe a short ride before lunch when it warms up.

@Nigelnaturist Hope you get your mechanicals sorted out and get back on the road soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

You know me @Mo1959 nothing has defeated me yet (apart from the seat post on the Carleton, garage had to do that), the spoke its just a matter of changing it and tensioning it, and a very generous person on here has offered to look and see if he has something serviceable for the wheels for the project, so off the top of my head I need a B.B. left shifter chain and cables some cable clips/adjusters, tyre, tubes pedals (though I have some that will work short term) and paint (still to decide on colour) to get it rolling.
I think long term I will make it more of a touring bike, even though the base bike might be lighter than the viking.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Mar 2014)

No riding here this morning, fettling is the order of the day. New Tryes fitted, well the back one anyway I'll finish off tomorrow.
This is what my OH calls the conservatory 






I think it makes a great bike workshop.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2014)

Hi. I may have a really stupid question but here goes. My bike is sick at the moment. However, I do have access to my sons giant mountain bike. My hybrid has 18 gears altogether. My sons mtb has 24. Does this mean that his hears are lower than mine or higher?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi. I may have a really stupid question but here goes. My bike is sick at the moment. However, I do have access to my sons giant mountain bike. My hybrid has 18 gears altogether. My sons mtb has 24. Does this mean that his hears are lower than mine or higher?


depends on the teeth combinations of both the cassette (rear) and the chainrings (front). It may have, but then it may not have... my OH's old mtb above strangely has a 12-28 combination on it which explains his 'issues' going up very steep hills on it.

The larger the number of teeth at the rear means lower gears, but this has to be taken into consideration with the smallest number of teeth at the front (chainring)... so something with a largest 28 at rear but smallest front chainring of 22 will have a lower gear than 32 teeth rear, smallest 32 at the front for example...

what has yours got and what has his got?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi. I may have a really stupid question but here goes. My bike is sick at the moment. However, I do have access to my sons giant mountain bike. My hybrid has 18 gears altogether. My sons mtb has 24. Does this mean that his hears are lower than mine or higher?


Not necessarily, what you need to do is count the teeth on the large rear and small front divide the teeth on the front by teeth on the rear i.e 26/26 gives a 1:1 ratio the lower the ration the lower the gearing, just because it has more gears doesn't mean it has lower gear (or higher), the stepping between each gear may be closer for i.e instead of say 15-18-21 somewhere in the middle it might go 15-17-19-21 with the extra gear just an example, my current cassette is 13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28 nice close grouping on an 8sp road bike with a low gear for anything thats a little more than I normally ride,
A typical M.T.B 8sp cassette would be 11-13-15-17-20-23-26-34 you can see the stepping between each is greater but say a 26 front and the 34 rear would be 1:0.76 and say the for example the 48th out (on a M.T.B. might be less) and the 11th rear would give 1:4.36 ratio ( in other words the bike wheel will turn 4.36 times for each rotation of the crank, oppose to only 3/4 of turn on the 26x34 combination, you can now see why lower gears are easier to use, these as just examples, but it will hold true what ever the combination, wheel size will also have an effect on overall gearing, smaller wheels will have a lower gearing than larger ones.
Hope this helps


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> depends on the teeth combinations of both the cassette (rear) and the chainrings (front). It may have, but then it may not have... my OH's old mtb above strangely has a 12-28 combination on it which explains his 'issues' going up very steep hills on it.
> 
> The larger the number of teeth at the rear means lower gears, but this has to be taken into consideration with the smallest number of teeth at the front (chainring)... so something with a largest 28 at rear but smallest front chainring of 22 will have a lower gear than 32 teeth rear, smallest 32 at the front for example...
> 
> what has yours got and what has his got?


Dang you beat me


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2014)

To be honest I have no idea. I was just hoping that that would be the case as I find it hard going uphill. I know it has a lot do with fitness, but I was hoping to have a helping hand so to speak.

I just generally thought that mtb would have lower gearing due to the different terrains that they have to cope with.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2014)

Thanks for that. As I said above I was hoping his gears would be lower than mine. If they are then it would make it a bit easier for me to get uphill.. my tyres are bigger than his. Mine are 700c? When the bikes are side by side I can see the difference in size. Thanks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2014)

It may well have lower gearing, but then the mtb that I am reconditioning for my BIL does not have particularly low gearing on it and if the mtb has been 'converted' for road use, it is possible that it has had the original cassette changed - something I did on one of my previous mtbs for commuting on roads before my bad wrist improved enough for me to use drops.

The cassette and chainrings will have their teeth numbers stamped on them - whether they are clean enough to see this stamp is another matter entirely.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It may well have lower gearing, but then the mtb that I am reconditioning for my BIL does not have particularly low gearing on it and if the mtb has been 'converted' for road use, it is possible that it has had the original cassette changed - something I did on one of my previous mtbs for commuting on roads before my bad wrist improved enough for me to use drops.
> 
> The cassette and chainrings will have their teeth numbers stamped on them - whether they are clean enough to see this stamp is another matter entirely.



Thanks.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Mar 2014)

Sundays fettling session of new wheels, cassette, chain & tyres appears to have been a success as nothing (including me!) fell off on todays test ride. I'm quite pleased with myself as 6 months ago I wouldn't have dreamed of trying any of that but thanks to this forum & Zinn & the art of Roadbike Maintenance just proves that you can teach an old dog new tricks!

Now I've got to service & clean the bits I took off in case the weather changes back.

http://www.strava.com/activities/119688867


----------



## Triban5riderGD (11 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> No riding here this morning, fettling is the order of the day. New Tryes fitted, well the back one anyway I'll finish off tomorrow.
> This is what my OH calls the conservatory
> 
> 
> ...


For one moment I thought I was looking at my own back room. What tyres did you put on Brian.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The cassette and chainrings will have their teeth numbers *stamped on them* - whether they are clean enough to see this stamp is another matter entirely.


Not always, the prowheel chainset on my Viking doesn't.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

I know I haven't been out much this year, but nearly two weeks is beginning to stretch my patience a little.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not always, the prowheel chainset on my Viking doesn't.


how many fingers and toes do you have?   counting them is always the other option... and potentially easier if it anywhere near as dirty as my OH's bikes are!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> how many fingers and toes do you have?   counting them is always the other option... and potentially easier if it anywhere near as dirty as my OH's bikes are!


Not enough  I do know what they are though, 52-40-30 but it could be 42


----------



## Stonechat (11 Mar 2014)

There is a gear calculator on Sheldon Brown website

http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## stevey (11 Mar 2014)

Getting back to the usual after work ride's
http://www.strava.com/activities/119796370


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2014)

Ooooer.....minus 3 this morning.....ever colder than yesterday. Sky is looking lovely and clear though so a nice day ahead 

Cup of tea and head out with the dog and catch the sun coming up. I find a brisk walk in the cold is much more pleasant than cycling in it. Maybe do what I did yesterday and have a wee run nearer lunchtime when it has warmed up a bit.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Mar 2014)

Taking my beautiful Princess to my magic bike tech this morning for its set up for my body etc. Squeezing the appointment in before I head out to work (later than usual start thank goodness) so I won't be able to ride it later on today as I've a late finish. Never mind, at least when I do get out I should find it even better 

Have a good day folks. Early dog walk so I can sort out the car for my precious cargo


----------



## Stonechat (12 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooer.....minus 3 this morning.....ever colder than yesterday. Sky is looking lovely and clear though so a nice day ahead
> 
> Cup of tea and head out with the dog and catch the sun coming up. I find a brisk walk in the cold is much more pleasant than cycling in it. Maybe do what I did yesterday and have a wee run nearer lunchtime when it has warmed up a bit.


Your weather must catch up soon it's been relatively pleasnt lately here

Been busy lately with other matters(ground floor contents of our house was removed and take to storage), but squeezing in a ride today

ON Saturday Iam seeing the Revolution Cycling event at Lee Valley Velodrome (aka the Olympic cycling track) so the ride will have to be fitted around, one on Fri - not sure if I dare do the Sunday one too


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooooer.....minus 3 this morning.....ever colder than yesterday. Sky is looking lovely and clear though so a nice day ahead
> 
> Cup of tea and head out with the dog and catch the sun coming up. I find a brisk walk in the cold is much more pleasant than cycling in it. Maybe do what I did yesterday and have a wee run nearer lunchtime when it has warmed up a bit.


just wrapping up to go out in dense freezing fog here... 2 hours each way. Do I freeze for 2 hours in the hope it burns off and warms up or do I wrap up and cook when it does burn off? I hate this time of year!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just wrapping up to go out in dense freezing fog here... 2 hours each way. Do I freeze for 2 hours in the hope it burns off and warms up or do I wrap up and cook when it does burn off? I hate this time of year!


Yep.......that's the problem with going out early. You need to wrap up really warm to start with but if you are out any length of time and it warms up you end up boiling. Not so bad if you have your panniers right enough. You can always take something off and stow it.

My back is playing up a wee bit again so I think I will wait until it is warmer and just take the hybrid for a gentle tootle and enjoy the sun.


----------



## L14M (12 Mar 2014)

I need to stop slacking, get the puncture fixed an get out on some rides!! So 15 miles tonight.. I think the clipless moments have put me off !


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> I need to stop slacking, get the puncture fixed an get out on some rides!! So 15 miles tonight.. I think the clipless moments have put me off !


That's why I have stuck with flatties. My sense of balance isn't the greatest anyway so I'm pretty sure I would have had several tumbles if I had been clipless.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......that's the problem with going out early. You need to wrap up really warm to start with but if you are out any length of time and it warms up you end up boiling. Not so bad if you have your panniers right enough. You can always take something off and stow it.
> 
> My back is playing up a wee bit again so I think I will wait until it is warmer and just take the hybrid for a gentle tootle and enjoy the sun.


just resorted to ringing my mum up... cloud is burning off at her end and she can see the sun. I can't see across the 'courtyard' here, but it does look like I should cycle out of it, just a question of how soon. panniers will have a coat and leg warmers in them as a precaution though! cold leg muscles, partial paralysis and extensive scar tissue like mine don't like getting cold... but spring kit will be worn...  and I will freeze for the first hour or so....

sorry to hear about your back... thankfully that seems to be the one good bit of me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's why I have stuck with flatties. My sense of balance isn't the greatest anyway so I'm pretty sure I would have had several tumbles if I had been clipless.


How many times have you fallen off in the last two years Mo, seriously they are a great improvement, I was very unsure and I want say I took to them like a duck to water, but I would never go back.
I have a thinner Jacket that you can remove the sleeves thus making it a gilit quite useful as its wind proof, that along with maybe either leg warmers or 3/4 shorts, arm warmers shirt and base layer ( I rode last summer with a compression vest), should cope with any variation at this time of year.


----------



## MattMM (12 Mar 2014)

So finally back in the saddle after over 2 weeks out of action due to a brutal flu virus and chest infection. Decided to go with just a wee shorty, which turned out reasonably quick. Don't know if this was down to the good weather or the comprehensive bike clean, lube and fettle yesterday, but chuffed anyways given my still low energy reserves...

http://www.strava.com/activities/119945688


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Mar 2014)

Didn't manage to squeeze in a 50 miler before returning to work due to life getting in the way but managed 25 miles this morning, that takes me to over 100 miles in the last 5 days, after several months of wondering if I'd ever get back my enthusiasm I can safely say it's returned (I'm not going to lie, the weather is playing a huge part too).

Back to work tomorrow but I'm determined to build upon the last few days....

http://app.strava.com/activities/119952901


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2014)

@MattMM and @Leescfc79 Well done guys. Makes it so much more pleasant in the sunshine doesn't it!

My back was a wee bit dodgy so I took my new hybrid and just meandered round some of the local back roads. Very pleasant. Just shy of 30 miles so quite pleased with that. Gave the Charge Spoon that came with the bike another go but I really don't think it's for me so must remember and swap it before I go back out again.
Couple of pics of the ride here.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-2973672


----------



## Ootini (12 Mar 2014)

Well I've been out for a few of my usual "lunch time ride" along a route near work. I keep doing the same route as it has a horrible off road hill on the way back that I'm trying to use to build up my fitness. It's only a 5 miler but it's convenient, great views, close to work etc.

Today I was hoping to use the sunshine to invigorate me to really master the hill, it had the opposite effect. The views were so gorgeous me and a colleague had a really slow relaxed ride taking photos at every opportunity. Either way, a ride is a ride.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2334184

It's worth noting that by taking the whole ride slightly slower and more relaxed I found the hill on the return a lot easier.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Mar 2014)

My run this morning was 26.2 miles at 15.2 mph
Had a mild panic when lost in Hersham, but figured my way to Chertsey only 2 minutes late.
Cool start, warming up now.

LOst the Garmin at home and when I had nearly given up found it still attached to the bike
I am losing it!

http://www.strava.com/activities/119975698


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2014)

MR WD has now fixed my bike. He said I did not and had never had full use of all my gears. Probably the lowest and highest. He has now adjusted sprayed greased and tweaked my bike to within an inch of its life and he says it is now working perfectly. Not going out today as I have a headache that I couldn't get rid of yesterday after doing my shopping, so tomorrow I will be out again. Hopefully I will be able to see a big improvement, not only on the bike but of myself and my pedalling abilities.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Mar 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> For one moment I thought I was looking at my own back room. What tyres did you put on Brian.




Continental Ultra sports, only reason was a good online deal with tubes.


----------



## puffinbilly (12 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Continental Ultra sports, only reason was a good online deal with tubes.



Was the deal the planet X deal of a couple of months back? I got the tyres for £9 or so - my triban3 is yet to be fired with them. 

Great to see this thread back to form - with lots of familiar faces reappearing - spring is in the air.


----------



## spooks (12 Mar 2014)

Lovely 26 miles this afternoon. I'm enjoying the big yellow thing in the sky a lot! 
Stopped to help a guy with a flat who didn't have a pump with him. So many people have stopped and helped me when I've sat looking pathetic at the side of the road that I need to repay some favours!


----------



## Triban5riderGD (12 Mar 2014)

Making the most of the early evening sunshine. As soon as my son got home from school, a quick tyre pressure check and we were out the door.At about 3 miles into the ride my son had a slight mishap on some road debris and he was off. Unfortunately his manhood took the impact on his cross bar. He was not very happy especially when he realised he had scrapped the brake hoods and his bar tape was shredded on his brand new Triban 5. Having assured him the damage was superficial and could easy be repaired we continued on our ride. By the time we had returned home we had completed 16 miles bringing our running total this year to 318. All being well we have another 30 mile ride planned for this Sunday. Lets hope the weather stays good. Happy cycling everyone.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (12 Mar 2014)

spooks said:


> Lovely 26 miles this afternoon. I'm enjoying the big yellow thing in the sky a lot!
> Stopped to help a guy with a flat who didn't have a pump with him. So many people have stopped and helped me when I've sat looking pathetic at the side of the road that I need to repay some favours!


As a firm believer in what goes around comes around, well done you.


----------



## 50000tears (12 Mar 2014)

Quick spin this evening as decided not to wait for the lighter evenings to get out more during the week. Garmin battery was dead so back to logging it this way!

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/505251765


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> Quick spin this evening as decided not to wait for the lighter evenings to get out more during the week. Garmin battery was dead so back to logging it this way!
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/505251765


I always leave it connected to the comp, which is usually on so it charged all the time.


----------



## stevey (12 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> Quick spin this evening as decided not to wait for the lighter evenings to get out more during the week. Garmin battery was dead so back to logging it this way!
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/505251765



Forgot my garmin....

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/371608077


----------



## 50000tears (12 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> Forgot my garmin....
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/371608077



Can't view the ride Steve, can you add me as a friend.


----------



## stevey (12 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> Can't view the ride Steve, can you add me as a friend.



Yeah no problem


----------



## 50000tears (12 Mar 2014)

Cheers, even if both of us may never forget our Garmin again so MapMyRide will end up back in the reserves.


----------



## stevey (12 Mar 2014)

To be honest i had forgotton about MMR until you mentioned it....


----------



## fivepence (12 Mar 2014)

5th run this evening since finally switching over to clip less after humming and hawing bout it for months. Confidence building with them

http://www.strava.com/activities/120101933


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Mar 2014)

Bike fit went well yesterday but due to a late work finish last night then waking up like a snot monster this morning and feeling cr** , I've not made it out yet on my super-charged machine! 

Didn't think I'd better risk it in the fog this morning either. Apparently the weather is set for good at the weekend so fingers crossed I'm better and the sun comes out to play.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Hope you shake your bug off quickly and get out at the weekend. Bit breezy here this morning and my legs were feeling a bit tired so just did a wee 13 mile loop. Tea and toast consumed so time for a doggy walk now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs ditto what @Mo1959 says.
I am still waiting on this spoke, hopefully today. its one thing dropping to only a couple of rides a week, but another not to have a ride in nearly 2 weeks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs ditto what @Mo1959 says.
> I am still waiting on this spoke, hopefully today. its one thing dropping to only a couple of rides a week, but another not to have a ride in nearly 2 weeks


I hope you ordered more than 1 spoke - so you have a spare and don't have similar issues again!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Mar 2014)

Latest report: Fog burning off nicely, load #2 in the washing machine, two appointments cancelled and a frustrated cyclist wishing she was well enough to ride!!!!

I hope some of you can take advantage of the lovely weather


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Latest report: Fog burning off nicely, load #2 in the washing machine, two appointments cancelled and a frustrated cyclist wishing she was well enough to ride!!!!
> 
> I hope some of you can take advantage of the lovely weather


 Food shopping done, work x 1 appointment shortly so should have a spare hour this afternoon to enjoy the !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I hope you ordered more than 1 spoke - so you have a spare and don't have similar issues again!


It cost 4 for the spoke 1.5 for the nipple and 3.50 p&p, if it happens again it will be a new wheel, i would have but I only have £18 a week spare for everything I need, anyway its turned up, but i have some painting to do first.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It cost 4 for the spoke 1.5 for the nipple and 3.50 p&p, if it happens again it will be a new wheel, i would have but I only have £18 a week spare for everything I need, anyway its turned up, but i have some painting to do first.


Hope it goes well. My only experience of replacing spokes in the distant pastwas how fiddly adjust spokes and truing is


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hope it goes well. My only experience of replacing spokes in the distant pastwas how fiddly adjust spokes and truing is


Theres only 16 spokes on the wheel so cant be that bad.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2014)

Well back from another 5 mile jaunt after Mr WD fixed my gears. Gears work much better now. I even managed to cycle up the first hilly part of the lane I live on which is something I haven't been able to do up to now. I am a happy bunny indeed. With a bit more practice and a bit more fitness I will be able to get up the entire lane without stopping. In the  it is beautiful but on one side of the road it is in the shade and quite so it makes deciding what to wear a bit of a challenge. 5 more miles added and a win win. Great day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> *so it makes deciding what to wear a bit of a challenge*.


Work harder where its cold , glad its sorted.
New spoke is on and wheel pretty straight


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Work harder where its cold , glad its sorted.
> New spoke is on and wheel pretty straight



Glad your wheels ok nigel.


----------



## Exile (13 Mar 2014)

Cold and foggy first thing so decided I'd leave the bike at home whilst doing the shopping. Was still foggy at lunch when I got back but it's been burning off nicely over the past hour and it's now back to blue skies and sunshine. Worked out a little local circuit which is about 5 miles so I have a standard loop to compare progress over the coming months. I'll likely give that a lap or three before the OH gets home, set myself a baseline, then come back to it every few weeks and see how my performance changes over time. Hoping for improvements, but with BBQ season coming up who knows...

@Nigelnaturist Glad the wheel's sorted for you, being forced to take time off the bike is never pleasant, especially when the weathers turning for the better. Spokes and wheels are the stuff of my nightmares, so extra kudos for having the skill and patience to fix it yourself.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Mar 2014)

We've gone from the soggy south to the sunny south in the last 2 weeks so shorts & s/s jersey were the order of the day for this afternoons little jolly. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/120272827


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2014)

@Goonerobes Great ride. Can I borrow some of your speed? Just in and got one of these emails "Oh, oh you have lost your QOM" on two sections. Worked really hard to get them so no chance of getting them back. The girl that took them regularly churns out 80 mile rides and takes part in club races, etc. Oh well, nice while it lasted. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> @Nigelnaturist Glad the wheel's sorted for you, being forced to take time off the bike is never pleasant, especially when the weathers turning for the better. Spokes and wheels are the stuff of my nightmares, so extra kudos for having the skill and patience to fix it yourself.


Thanks I am not very good at it, but this seems to have straightened well next expense another axle spanner as they are 17mm and I only have one and thats to thick to fit.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Goonerobes Great ride. Can I borrow some of your speed? Just in and got one of these emails "Oh, oh you have lost your QOM" on two sections. Worked really hard to get them so no chance of getting them back. The girl that took them regularly churns out 80 mile rides and takes part in club races, etc. Oh well, nice while it lasted. Lol


I find those emails too depressing, so I have disabled them  Much easier now!

Mind you veloviewer is telling me I have 26 QOM's so that's up a 4 on recently... wonder what/where they are


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I keep trying to convince myself it is just a bit of fun but my competitive streak comes out and I get annoyed when I lose them. Lol. Maybe I should just disable them too!


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Goonerobes Great ride. Can I borrow some of your speed? Just in and got one of these emails "Oh, oh you have lost your QOM" on two sections. Worked really hard to get them so no chance of getting them back. The girl that took them regularly churns out 80 mile rides and takes part in club races, etc. Oh well, nice while it lasted. Lol


 Thanks @Mo1959, although to be honest its nice flattish route & there was little wind around today. If you've had the QOMs once you can do it again, just wait until there's a nice tailwind if you have too!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I keep trying to convince myself it is just a bit of fun but my competitive streak comes out and I get annoyed when I lose them. Lol. Maybe I should just disable them too!


I have had to convince myself only to compete against myself... Too many medical issues to make me competitive against anyone...

that said I was quite happy to well and truly drop a guy on a hybrid this afternoon as I came home from my errands in town with a heavy D lock & some shopping in a pannier and whilst I know the hybrid would have been heavy, my road bike with pannier rack, mudguards and pannier will not have been that much lighter and I dropped him up hill completely!  But chasing him the first hill and sprinting passed him on a downhill has given me a PR2 and increased my placing from 9th to 8th on a couple of segments (the final uphill segment falls inside my privacy zone, so I don't get to see any improvement on that one sadly  )


----------



## BAtoo (13 Mar 2014)

My first 50+mile day today!! 

OK so it was 2 x 25M with lunch in-between & not a non-stop 50 but I'm still pleased. Speed out was a good-for-me 14.8 mph and on the way back 13.5 (headwind, what passes for up-hill around here, and a beer at lunch) 

Yesterday was 27M - 13.5 x2 pub'n'back with GF and similar tomorrow planned.

It all beats doing the jobs I'm supposed to be doing on my week off.


----------



## MattMM (14 Mar 2014)

And my 2nd outing after my flu absence. Weather had returned to Scottish type unfortunately with strong headwind first half, constant drizzle and fog, however had a good return with 7 PRs, and averaging between 13 - 19 mph with a tailwind on the return flat part. I didn't get dropped by any roadies either, which is now obviously a concern for us large fat blokes on hybrids given SatNavs post.... 

Seriously, think I should get ill more often...

http://www.strava.com/activities/120487359


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Mar 2014)

I'll wait a bit before I start my cycling commute the fog the last two nights has been evil, really thick (3am), I have been struggling in the car!
Finally finished of the tyre swop, spent more time fettling the front crud mudguard than actually fitting tyres.
Nearly time to take them off me thinks


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (14 Mar 2014)

Let me know what we think?


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2014)

Not going out today. The fog started to lift and the sun came out for about oohh 2 hours. Then suddenly the sun disappeared and the mist and or fog came back. It's a real pea souper out there now. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## stevey (14 Mar 2014)

Wall to wall sunshine here finishing off last minute moving so day of to do that today hopefully out tomorrow and Sunday. 

Would like to get out tonight as well.


----------



## Ootini (14 Mar 2014)

Well I'm planning a bloody big* commute home after work, hoping to do so in the sunshine and instead, it's misty and freezing cold! Wish me luck folks!

*Big for me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

Ootini said:


> Well I'm planning a bloody big commute home after work, hoping to do so in the sunshine and instead, it's misty and freezing cold! Wish me luck folks!


good luck. foggy and cold here as well (not far from Chester).. does not burn off until you get to Stoke () or the Pennies...


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2014)

SHORTS ON TODAY!!

Did 35 miles at 14.8 mph

The Strava bit is here but lacking 7.8 miles due to forgetting to restart Garmin
http://www.strava.com/activities/120547038

Hilly route so total climbed should show 1470 feet
Here is the Elevation from the route planned on Strava





After about 15 miles and had not been pushing too hard I noticed average speed was 15.7 mph. Clearly slowed don a bit due to the hills, but am please with progress and that I am not at all tired

Tomorrow I am in London at the Lea Valley Stadium aka Olympic Velodrome to see some cycling, then out again on Sunday
Think Mrs Stonechat not enirely happy
:-(


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2014)

Cameronmu917772 said:


> Let me know what we think?


I am not good at interpreting other people's graphs.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Work harder where its cold , glad its sorted.
> New spoke is on and wheel pretty straight


Great and well done


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> We've gone from the soggy south to the sunny south in the last 2 weeks so shorts & s/s jersey were the order of the day for this afternoons little jolly.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/120272827


Kept a L/s jersey and a gilet on but emjoyed wearing less


----------



## L14M (14 Mar 2014)

Man i've slacked this week:http://www.strava.com/activities/120559589/segments/2683904452
But, I have reasons for it. 2 Deadlines at school... thus being knackered once done = cbfing to go out for a ride.
I will bump it up with a large ride at the weekend hopefully!
Liam


----------



## SWSteve (14 Mar 2014)

Going out with the Club tomorrow, let's hope it goes well :-)


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (14 Mar 2014)

Have been ill and/or drinking this week after work, so have only done my (10 miles each way) commute 3 times this week. 

Hopefully get back on it this weekend - going on the London Dynamo newcomers ride tomorrow and then a long (50 mile) ride to Box Hill for the first time on Sunday. Looking forwards to it!


----------



## Ootini (14 Mar 2014)

Well it turns out there's lies, damn lies and cycle path maps. 
The route I'd planned all went a bit to cock as the signage on the cycle path didn't quite match the map, therefore I ended up taking a slightly longer, hillier route than I was hoping. Either way, I arrived in one piece! Which was nice.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2342182


----------



## Exile (14 Mar 2014)

Didn't get out today, noticed some soreness in my left calf last night that hadn't shifted by this lunchtime so decided to keep it rested and just have a lazy day. It's feeling better now, though still a little tender when I prod at it. Probably back on the bike tomorrow, after I've run a few errands. So far this month I've put in over 40% of my total YTD miles, and we're not even half-way through. At 130 miles now, hoping to get up to about 200 by months end. Shouldn't be too hard to put in 70 miles in two and a bit weeks.

@Ootini You left out Google Maps cycling directions from that list, they can be completely wrong at times  Although I know your pain with cycle routes and signposting. Some around here split off in two different directions at a junction, both of which seem perfectly good routes except half a mile later the one I pick normally turns to little more than a muddy track. I'm sure one of the ways will be an on-road alternative, but the signs give no clues!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Mar 2014)

Well after nearly two weeks with out any sort of decent ride, I rode back from the hospital and set 9 p.b.'s though one doesn't so on strava, only a short ride, not to mention the winds back, how typical is that. 
Some good rides put in.
http://www.strava.com/activities/120672507


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Mar 2014)

Bloomin windy again. Already 15mph. Might shoot out and do a short loop before it picks up even more.


----------



## L14M (15 Mar 2014)

Well.. got 9.7 in just now. 14.7mph average speed - im quite happy. Plan to get out tomorrow and maybe even this evening!
http://www.strava.com/activities/120789194
Liam


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (15 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Well.. got 9.7 in just now. 14.7mph average speed - im quite happy. Plan to get out tomorrow and maybe even this evening!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/120789194
> Liam



Since I only live down the road from you, drop me a PM if you ever fancy someone to ride with!


----------



## L14M (15 Mar 2014)

Wi


Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Since I only live down the road from you, drop me a PM if you ever fancy someone to ride with!


will do when I have some free time to organise a ride. Slowly but surely getting used to these clipless pedals!


----------



## 50000tears (15 Mar 2014)

Felt pretty good today, although the heavy town traffic coming back kinda killed my average again. Last 10 miles had a truck at a stupid angle taking up the whole road trying to park, a limo reversing into a side road which caused a 1 mile jam that I couldn't get around. Before jam had cleared we all had to get past 2 horses and none of the bumper to bumper cars would let me out. And then the normal of every traffic light being on red didn't help much either!

http://www.strava.com/activities/120830166


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Mar 2014)

Another sunny day today although I didn't factor in a north westerly wind when I planned my west then north route! Still, it was a very pleasant 51 miles but I do seem to have gained a very tight right calf so feet up tonight I think!

http://www.strava.com/activities/120805480


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Mar 2014)

50000tears said:


> Felt pretty good today, although the heavy town traffic coming back kinda killed my average again.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/120830166


Fantastic ride, I'd be well pleased with that avg on that distance and elevation


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Mar 2014)

Woke up really stupidly early today (3am) and gave up trying to get back at 4 so got up hoping to get back to bed after an hour or so which didn't pan out at all. Worked this morning then suddenly pooped driving home so I went for a *quick* lie down. Over 2 hours later I woke up having not hung the next load of washing out and missing the best of the weather for a ride. 

BUT, on the positive side, my cold is finally feeling better so hopefully a lovely ride out tomorrow morning with lovely hubby and it should totally kill the bloomin' bugs off.


----------



## 50000tears (15 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Fantastic ride, I'd be well pleased with that avg on that distance and elevation



Thanks Brian. Still very much a work in progress for me but am certainly capable of far more than I was just 6 months ago.


----------



## Exile (15 Mar 2014)

Didn't get out in the end as came home to a broken window in the front door. Thankfully it seems more like kids throwing stones than anyone trying to break in but still not a nice thing to come back to. So rather than riding the bike, the afternoon was spent waiting for the council to turn up and 'make secure', then getting an crime number so the council will come back and repair it properly. Still, at least it seems to have only been kids being a nuisance and nothing more serious.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Didn't get out in the end as came home to a broken window in the front door. Thankfully it seems more like kids throwing stones than anyone trying to break in but still not a nice thing to come back to. So rather than riding the bike, the afternoon was spent waiting for the council to turn up and 'make secure', then getting an crime number so the council will come back and repair it properly. Still, at least it seems to have only been kids being a nuisance and nothing more serious.



A bit like Facebook, CC also needs a *dislike* button. Sorry to hear about your window


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2014)

The sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hurray!

Planning a ride with lovely hubby, but he's just had a phone call from work (he's on call so hoping he doesn't have to actually go out to the fault). Big gap in sleep last night as next door held an impromptu (and very noisy) party in the early hours, but I think my cold has nearly 'done one' so I should be able to breathe when I do get onto my gorgeous new princess! 

Happy Sunday everybody


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Enjoy your ride on your new princess  Hope it's a bit less windy down there. Just back a rather breezy 27 miles made up of two loops not going too far from home in case it got too strong.


----------



## Twotter (16 Mar 2014)

Third time out this month on my 17 mile loop. Very busy at work so still only managing to get out at the weekends but very glad when I do. Lovely morning here in the Fens with a little wind to get my legs working


----------



## Reece (16 Mar 2014)

Making the most the weather. got out yesterday for a nice 62mile blast with cafe stop with friends - http://www.strava.com/activities/120798584

And out again today with my mate for a shorter hilly route around Charnwood with a very quick blast on the home leg leading to a 2nd and 7th place on segments - http://www.strava.com/activities/121089981


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (16 Mar 2014)

50 mile loop from West London to Box HIll coming up - wish me luck!


----------



## Exile (16 Mar 2014)

Just about to get out and have a quick blast. Hoping for 15 miles, but anything is a bonus, especially given I _may _have pigged out on takeaway last night. Talk about undoing all my hard work lately... 



Phoenix Lincs said:


> A bit like Facebook, CC also needs a *dislike* button. Sorry to hear about your window



Thanks . The park/playground at the top of the streets been locked up since the gales brought down a few big trees and with the nice weather lately the local kids have taken to playing in the streets. That combined with having a gravel driveway is a recipe for mischief. Local police were more than helpful, took all the details and said we'd probably see more police in the area, which makes me think we're not the only ones to have had something happen recently.


----------



## morrisman (16 Mar 2014)

50/75 miles completed, coffee and cake nearly done. Working on the 'it's been mostly uphill and into the wind' so far should be an easy 25 miles home


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Mar 2014)

Managed my favourite loop this morning running in the new tyres, no punctures, so good for now.

http://www.strava.com/activities/121135651

Lovely day but surprisingly breezy.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Managed my favourite loop this morning running in the new tyres, no punctures, so good for now.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/121135651
> 
> Lovely day but surprisingly breezy.


What tyres did you go for? Certainly a speedy ride ..........and yes, it was a bit gusty!


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Mar 2014)

Cheers Mo, just noticed the avg speed, it didn't feel quick (by my standards), must have been a combination of new Altura bib shorts and faster rolling tyres 
Folding Continental Ultra Sport tyres because they were on a good deal, seem more than ok.
At the bottom of Saintbury Hill.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Mar 2014)

@BrianEvesham Lovely blue skies and you made a neat job of the mudguards 

I'm away to visit my Dad and Stepmum and stuff my face. Tomorrow must be the start of healthy eating as I can't get rid of the extra weight I have put on the last few months and it is slowing me down...Lol.


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Mar 2014)

Lovely day here but the wind really picked up about 10am, had some really tough flat, open areas which felt like climbing a hill but the sun made up for it.

Good to see everyone getting out and enjoying the weather, lets hope it continues!

56 miles which is my longest ride since last August.

http://www.strava.com/activities/121158405

Edit - also my second biggest cycling week since I started in October 12, the only time I have cycled more in a week was when I did my 100 mile ride last July - 121 miles this week.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @BrianEvesham Lovely blue skies and you made a neat job of the mudguards .


Cheers, that was probably the best £15 I have spent on the bike.
I'm lucky re the weight as my work is quite physical at the moment, it's slowly disappearing.
I do wish I could get out more though, I love that good feeling I get post Ride.


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2014)

i cut my hand trying to do up the bolt to hold the cranks on! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## NorvernRob (16 Mar 2014)

Did very similar routes today and yesterday, though yesterday was pretty leisurely with a friend who hadn't been for a while. The wind was horrendous today- really strong crosswinds and headwinds for much of the ride.

It's the flattest route possible around here, though still 1,100ft of climbing in 20 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/121051988


----------



## fivepence (16 Mar 2014)

What started as nice enjoyable ride turned out Evil as Mother Nature decided to have some fun . Vicious crosswinds and headwinds were her joker card.
I'll sleep well tonight that's for sure.

http://www.strava.com/activities/121179527


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2014)

Twotter said:


> Third time out this month on my 17 mile loop. Very busy at work so still only managing to get out at the weekends but very glad when I do. Lovely morning here in the Fens with a little wind to get my legs working



a little wind? We hit some great big winds around here today!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2014)

Despite the nice weather too jaded from late return from Straford Velo Park yesterday
I had to leave early and still got home well after midnight

So no ride today - will get out tomorrow morning but weather will be less warm


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Mo, just noticed the avg speed, it didn't feel quick (by my standards), must have been a combination of new Altura bib shorts and faster rolling tyres
> Folding Continental Ultra Sport tyres because they were on a good deal, seem more than ok.
> At the bottom of Saintbury Hill.


Wonder which version of Altura Bib Shorts you went for
I am looking for something better than my muddyfox non bib type shorts


----------



## morrisman (16 Mar 2014)

Well 75.7 miles at an average of 14.4 with 2900 feet ascending; that will do for an old bloke on a hybrid that needs replacing


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Wonder which version of Altura Bib Shorts you went for
> I am looking for something better than my muddyfox non bib type shorts


I was using some cheapish Tenn bibs till today. I treated myself to Altura pro-gel comp bib shorts and am very happy with them so far, I also bought some Alutura Airstream bibs at the same time but not ridden with them yet.


----------



## DavidD (16 Mar 2014)

Do all these strava links show average speed and distances?


----------



## SWSteve (16 Mar 2014)

Went out with gf for a couple of hours along the cycle path. Will post to strava etc later. 

Lovely weather, but a lot of people out on the cycle path which was a bit annoying


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2014)

DavidD said:


> Do all these strava links show average speed and distances?


Yes they do


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (16 Mar 2014)

Just got back from a 56.2 mile ride to Box Hill and back. Really enjoyable ride, although, as ever, I wish it didn't take me so long to get out of London. 

Box Hill was great (that road surface!), although a little, anticlimactic? I was hoping for something a little longer, a little steeper and a little more challenging. Felt I could have kept climbing hard for a long time after I reached the top. Next time I think I need to take a train out to Surrey and just do a long loop entirely around the hills, rather than spending nearly 20 miles on the relative flat getting out of London to get to hills to ride on.

Strava link here: http://www.strava.com/activities/121248535

Also, I seriously need a Garmin with turn by turn navigation. I suck so hard at it when on the bike (plus heart rate and cadence monitors would be sweet to have).


----------



## morrisman (16 Mar 2014)

Things I discovered on today's ride:

Another cyclist passing you and saying 'Good afternoon' is really nice but can cause you to have a wobble if you are not expecting it.
There is great joy to be had shouting at errant motorists in convertible cars with their lids down, a sports car pulled out of a T junction and nearly squished me but was left in no doubt that I was unhappy 
It would seem I'm really photogenic. Another cyclist took my picture when he passed me?? Maybe he thought that I should be on the bike path like he was, or that I should be wearing a helmet, which I don't, or that I should not be listening to a podcast, which I was.?? Expecting the photo to turn up as a 'don't do this' somewhere on the net.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Despite the nice weather too jaded from late return from Straford Velo Park yesterday
> I had to leave early and still got home well after midnight
> 
> So no ride today - will get out tomorrow morning but weather will be less warm


Did you enjoy the Velodrome?


----------



## Triban5riderGD (16 Mar 2014)

Just back from a 33 mile ride with Bromley cyclists. The day didn't start to well as by the time I had ridden to the start point I had picked up a slow puncture on my hybrid. Although I did have a replacement tube it would have meant completing the ride with no backup. So it was a quick cycle back home to change bikes, then straight back out on my Triban5. A great day was had by all. The sunshine certainly brings out the cyclists, some of the tiny single track country lanes in Kent looked like Piccadilly Circus during rush hour.
Running total for this year now stands at 350 miles. My son and I continue to make steady progress (but I think his progress is faster than mine).


----------



## young Ed (16 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Just got back from a 56.2 mile ride to Box Hill and back. Really enjoyable ride, although, as ever, I wish it didn't take me so long to get out of London.
> 
> Box Hill was great (that road surface!), although a little, anticlimactic? I was hoping for something a little longer, a little steeper and a little more challenging. Felt I could have kept climbing hard for a long time after I reached the top. Next time I think I need to take a train out to Surrey and just do a long loop entirely around the hills, rather than spending nearly 20 miles on the relative flat getting out of London to get to hills to ride on.
> 
> ...


as for garmins you have a few choices-
garmin edge touring- turn by turn navigation and the usual stuff like speed elevation etc
garmin edge touring PLUS-turn by turn navigation and the usual stuff like elevation etc +HRM compatibility
Garmin edge 800-turn by turn and the usual +cadence and HRM compatibility 
garmin edge 810-turn by turn and the usual +cadence and HRM compatibility + some networking/sharing stuff i don't understand!

that is pretty much ity for you as the 500 and 510 do HRM and cadence and a bread crumb trail but no maps 
FWIW i have the edge touring standard version and love it! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Nomadski (16 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Mo, just noticed the avg speed, it didn't feel quick (by my standards), must have been a combination of new Altura bib shorts and faster rolling tyres
> Folding Continental Ultra Sport tyres because they were on a good deal, seem more than ok.
> At the bottom of Saintbury Hill.



Great photos @BrianEvesham, we had similar blue skies today. What a difference it makes for cycling. Am in the market for some good quality tyres myself something riding the line between puncture resistance and rolling speed. My Michelins have brilliant rolling speed it seems but one has torn up badly after just over 2,000 miles.



Stonechat said:


> Despite the nice weather too jaded from late return from Straford Velo Park yesterday
> I had to leave early and still got home well after midnight
> 
> So no ride today - will get out tomorrow morning but weather will be less warm



Velodrome....is on my things to do list, friends in Manchester say they will arrange something so hopefully it will happen. Did you enjoy it?

@Phoenix Lincs - A belated congrats on your new steed! Loved the pics. 



morrisman said:


> Things I discovered on today's ride:
> 
> Another cyclist passing you and saying 'Good afternoon' is really nice but can cause you to have a wobble if you are not expecting it.
> There is great joy to be had shouting at errant motorists in convertible cars with their lids down, a sports car pulled out of a T junction and nearly squished me but was left in no doubt that I was unhappy
> *It would seem I'm really photogenic. Another cyclist took my picture when he passed me?? Maybe he thought that I should be on the bike path like he was, or that I should be wearing a helmet, which I don't, or that I should not be listening to a podcast, which I was.?? Expecting the photo to turn up as a 'don't do this' somewhere on the net.*



Its the bike. It's always the bike. That is, unless you caused a major road incident and didn't realise...

Well I went out with @themosquitoking and his mates young lad, and had a brilliant fun ride. Much more fun than my puncture strewn "Epic" in the cold. This time it was puncture free, had blue skies that came straight out of a picture (@BrianEvesham's picture it would seem), and while not incident free (had issues with the HR monitor randomly stopping recording - or my heart is on its way out, plus speed sensor was flakey mid ride until adjusted, and the young ones mudguards decided they would stop the front wheel from turning, until taken off and put in a very awkward configuration down @themosquitoking's back), all the same was a lovely ride in warm weather, with lots of cyclists about and being smiley and friendly!

Wasn't super fast, but quite pleased considering the lack of riding Ive had, my general fitness, and we were with a young one on his dads bike. Has certainly been the most fun I've had since last August.

http://app.strava.com/activities/121273901/overview


----------



## morrisman (16 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Its the bike. It's always the bike.



Unlikely, it's a 10+ year old Dawes Kalahari, well I suppose it may be the rarity value


----------



## DavidD (16 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes they do


If I click on them all I get I get is distance and time no mention of speeds average or top


----------



## Exile (16 Mar 2014)

So 15 miles ended up being 6.5. Not what I was after but more than I'd have if I stayed in. http://www.strava.com/activities/121177501

It wasn't the best of weather when I set of, chilly, windy and a bit of rain blowing in the air. Total opposite of what some of you seem to have had, and even my OH who was down in Stafford for the weekend had clear blue skies. So, having decided it might clear up whilst I was out I started riding. By the time I hit the 2 mile mark the rain had started properly, but I had warmed up, the wind was bearable, and I was looking forwards to the tailwind along the main road so I kept on going. I really should have at least glanced at the forecast before coming out...

3 miles in I turn west, into what feels like the strongest headwind I've ever ridden in. It felt like I was crawling along, even after shifting gears and spinning rather than fighting it and it turns out I only lost a couple of mph off my average down that stretch compared to a run a few days ago with no wind (thanks go to @Nigelnaturist for the tip about spinning rather than fighting into a headwind, it's definitely a lot less painful.)

Turn off and thankfully find a bit of shelter from the winds. Thread my way back through the estate, doing some small loops to build up the miles a bit before finally pulling up at home, more mentally exhausted than physically, although my left knee is once again a little sore. Thinking now it's something to do with my new cycling shorts as that's all I've changed lately. They do seem a little tight too as they're leaving distinct imprints around my leg, and the pain only started when I began wearing them to ride. I think they're relegated to the drawer for now. At least when I shift some weight I know I've got a couple of pairs of shorts ready and waiting (gotta have a positive outlook and all that )


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2014)

Yes the Revolution series was fun, not old style but music and razmatazz.

Grassman was good in the points race, lapped the field, and when a group including main rival Ed Clancy tried to do the same, Grassman managed to catch them, they all got the lap, but Grassman won that event.

Olympic park is largely fenced off, and it was a very long walk from the station, but overall worth going


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2014)

DavidD said:


> If I click on them all I get I get is distance and time no mention of speeds average or top


You need a login ( not paid)


----------



## morrisman (16 Mar 2014)

So I've now done two 75 mile rides in the last 8 days, and The Sainted Mrs Morrisman has lovingly prepared a large meal on my return to make me feel better. The odd thing, to my way of thinking, is both times I have had little or no appetite. I only have porridge before going, some fig rolls and a coffee cake stop?? Is this normal?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> So I've now done two 75 mile rides in the last 8 days, and The Sainted Mrs Morrisman has lovingly prepared a large meal on my return to make me feel better. The odd thing, to my way of thinking, is both times I have had little or no appetite. I only have porridge before going, some fig rolls and a coffee cake stop?? Is this normal?


So long as you have eaten well the day before, and dont run out of energy ( fig rolls ect...) I am much the same, dont do many longer distances, but i found the same when I have.

@Exile I have been into headwinds where I have lost over 6mph from what I should get on a stretch of road, it was that bad once (and this is on a pretty much flat road), I struggled to maintain 11mph


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2014)

Don't like to go out too far when I'm on nights, so a quick "piddly" run as it's not raining yet.

http://www.strava.com/activities/121467206


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Don't like to go out too far when I'm on nights, so a quick "piddly" run as it's not raining yet.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/121467206


...........as opposed to a quick "puddly" rain if the rain had come on. 

It's just coming on here for my doggy walk soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Mar 2014)

"Piddly" was reference to @Supersuperleeds taking the Mickey of my proposed short commute 

Which hasn't happened yet


----------



## Stonechat (17 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So long as you have eaten well the day before, and dont run out of energy ( fig rolls ect...) I am much the same, dont do many longer distances, but i found the same when I have.
> 
> @Exile I have been into headwinds where I have lost over 6mph from what I should get on a stretch of road, it was that bad once (and this is on a pretty much flat road), I struggled to maintain 11mph


I used to eat fig rolls occasionally, but not sure why cyclist have them , probably not touched one for 15 years


----------



## Stonechat (17 Mar 2014)

Did a run up various hills and around the top end of Windsor Great Park. Back home via Chertsey

Did similar ride once before (from Staines not from Ashford), and without the detour.
I find that I am very comfortable with this and don't feel I have pushed myself that hard, in fact I think for similar effort my heart rate is now lower which is very good indicator of progress

http://www.strava.com/activities/121475556
34.8 miles at 14.4 mph (good for the amount of climbing - though Garmin made it 14.8 mph) 
1355 feet of climbing
Even Mrs Stonechat remarked that I didn't look like I had had a hard ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did a run up various hills and around the top end of Windsor Great Park. Back home via Chertsey
> 
> Did similar ride once before (from Staines not from Ashford), and without the detour.
> I find that I am very comfortable with this and don't feel I have pushed myself that hard, in fact I think for similar effort my heart rate is now lower which is very good indicator of progress
> ...


Different sites interprate the data differently, Bryton will give moving and overall time and speeds, I am only really interested in moving avg, however unlike the garmin 500 which had auto pause which could be set to stop once you reached a certain sped say 3mph, the Rider 20 doesn't but the web site does. Strava shows the overall avg so my ride Friday I made @ 15mph strava shows it as 14mph, but to be honest these days I just log it for future reflections when I cant pedal no more.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (17 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Unlikely, it's a 10+ year old Dawes Kalahari, well I suppose it may be the rarity value


It cant be that rare, as Ive got one. Its a good hybrid if not a little heavy compared to my Triban 5. But I still like to ride them both.


----------



## MattMM (17 Mar 2014)

Getting back to normal distances now on my 3rd ride post-flu. Had a decent 23 miler along the A77, weather started poor but improved, hit some decent PRs and the old average speed is creeping up. Is it wrong after only 3 and a bit months to be thinking how much faster you'd be on a roadie compared to your hybrid... 

http://www.strava.com/activities/121474313


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2014)

MattMM said:


> Getting back to normal distances now on my 3rd ride post-flu. Had a decent 23 miler along the A77, weather started poor but improved, hit some decent PRs and the old average speed is creeping up. Is it wrong after only 3 and a bit months to be thinking how much faster you'd be on a roadie compared to your hybrid...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/121474313


Only having riding road bikes I cant comment, but it might be more to do with after 3 and a bit months, as to how much faster you will become, It took me 10 months to get 15-16 mph avg's, but than my road bike isn't he lightest of bikes.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2014)

MattMM said:


> Getting back to normal distances now on my 3rd ride post-flu. Had a decent 23 miler along the A77, weather started poor but improved, hit some decent PRs and the old average speed is creeping up. Is it wrong after only 3 and a bit months to be thinking how much faster you'd be on a roadie compared to your hybrid...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/121474313



Nope, not at all  x
But don't tell anybody I said so!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Mar 2014)

Ordered my new saddle last night for my lovely princess. I've had an email to say it has already been despatched. Fab service from Chain Reaction, who have £17 off today (til midnight) if you spend over £99 and quote PADDY17 at the checkout for St Patrick's Day. 
Happy shopping folks


----------



## Middleton Mouse (17 Mar 2014)

I did a pitiful 2.8 mile ride along the canal by my house as my first bike ride in about 2 years. Had to go along at 5mph as I had my dog with me and he's 10 (though my oh assures me Jake can run at 20).

We went out again last week and I did 11 miles but really struggled with the uphill bits no matter how gentle the incline was.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I did a pitiful 2.8 mile ride along the canal by my house as my first bike ride in about 2 years. Had to go along at 5mph as I had my dog with me and he's 10 (though my oh assures me Jake can run at 20).
> 
> We went out again last week and I did 11 miles but really struggled with the uphill bits no matter how gentle the incline was.


Stick at it....it really does become easier reasonably quickly. Try and get out more than once a week if you can manage it though and you should progress quicker. Two or three short rides per week would probably benefit you more at this stage. Oh, and 2.8 miles isn't pitiful. I bet it is 2.8 miles more than 90% of the population did!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2014)

Dismal and wet here but better have a wee run as the next two or three days look bad for strong winds and probably won't get out. My Forme bottom bracket is on the way out and I can't get it to budge so I'll give it a good wash when I get back and maybe pop it into the bike shop in Perth and get them to do it.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I did a pitiful 2.8 mile ride along the canal by my house as my first bike ride in about 2 years. Had to go along at 5mph as I had my dog with me and he's 10 (though my oh assures me Jake can run at 20).
> 
> We went out again last week and I did 11 miles but really struggled with the uphill bits no matter how gentle the incline was.





Mo1959 said:


> Stick at it....it really does become easier reasonably quickly. Try and get out more than once a week if you can manage it though and you should progress quicker. Two or three short rides per week would probably benefit you more at this stage. Oh, and 2.8 miles isn't pitiful. I bet it is 2.8 miles more than 90% of the population did!



Well put @Mo1959 , and @Middleton Mouse, keep at it, you will soon improve and be saying "inclines? What inclines?"


----------



## L14M (18 Mar 2014)

Cousework is in now.. Shall be getting out more!
Liam


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I did a pitiful 2.8 mile ride along the canal by my house as my first bike ride in about 2 years. Had to go along at 5mph as I had my dog with me and he's 10 (though my oh assures me Jake can run at 20).
> 
> We went out again last week and I did 11 miles but really struggled with the uphill bits no matter how gentle the incline was.


Keep at it @Middleton Mouse it will get easier with time. Less than two years ago a stretch of road near me I thought was flat until I cycled, forced me to stop for breather a few times. I now ride up the same stretch continuously averaging 16 mph.
Good luck with it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Mar 2014)

Oh dear - just back from consultant as I am feeling dreadful now that I am officially under-active following radioiodine treatment last Nov' for over-active thyroid. End of a four year saga!

Can hardly walk up the (steep) drive to the house. Everything's aching. Feeling pretty lack-lustre and demotivated.

He has advised no vigorous activity for 4 weeks and we have talked through my hiking/climbing activities (very important to me) and cycling (pleasurable and I like it but no comparison to my hill activities) and basically he has said no chance for the next month or two - really hacked off.

Then I have to slowly bring myself back up to speed once the replacement thyroxine hormone that I start shortly gets my levels into the normal range.

So that's that then until (hopefully) around mid-May - June.

Still, worse things can happen.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2014)

@SpokeyDokey That doesn't sound too good  Hopefully if you can take it easy for a few weeks you will start to gradually see improvements though and at least you should be starting to feel good again at a nice time of the year. Hope it all becomes more controlled and stable soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Mar 2014)

Sorry to hear this Spokey.
Take it easy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Mar 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh dear - just back from consultant as I am feeling dreadful now that I am officially under-active following radioiodine treatment last Nov' for over-active thyroid. End of a four year saga!
> 
> Can hardly walk up the (steep) drive to the house. Everything's aching. Feeling pretty lack-lustre and demotivated.
> 
> ...


Hi
try not to feel too bad. hard I know, (I have an underactive adrenal gland, not producing anywhere near enough cortisol (natural steroids) and as such have to have steroid replacement - I'm dead without it and know I will never be off them.). I hate the visits to my endocrinologist, and haven't really found any who understand an active lifestyle or the desire to get out into the mountains or on my bike (luckily that is not the case with my severe asthma consultant) and have to confess that I don't discuss my activities with them in direct terms, often just 'translating' them. So I won't say I cycle +100 miles a week on average, but say I do the equivalent of 90mins exercise a day. I have found it is better understood that way - 90 mins a day could easily be explained as walking a dog!

My hobbies were very similar, I lived for my hiking & mountaineering and was left thinking this can't be it can it? (I also went through a slightly batty period of going off and doing something completely different which was how I ended up touring of all things). Just remember the mountains will still be there - the aim is to make sure that you are as well, so you can continue to enjoy them. It will and does get better. I know the feeling of despair and inability to even get out of bed some days (which still happens 7 years after my initial diagnosis). Some days I just sleep, nothing else. Its not great, but I know with time it will improve and I am now able to get out much more when I first got ill.

If you want to chat, PM me (though I am on holiday at the moment until Sunday evening)...
Best wishes
SNSSO.


----------



## stevey (18 Mar 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Oh dear - just back from consultant as I am feeling dreadful now that I am officially under-active following radioiodine treatment last Nov' for over-active thyroid. End of a four year saga!
> 
> Can hardly walk up the (steep) drive to the house. Everything's aching. Feeling pretty lack-lustre and demotivated.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this spokey


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2014)

@SpokeyDokey hope your feeling better soon.
@Middleton Mouse as all the above say.
My ride today was a little pitiful, bryton says 13.3mph over the 22.83 miles the first half strava has it at 10.8mph I cant remember the last time I was that slow and 13mph back, I put a lot of this down to traffic and wind, and no auto pause on the rider 20, however I did get 2 2nd best times and 4 3rd's so couldn't be that bad as it's a route I have done quite a bit.
http://www.strava.com/activities/121826040/segments/2719210749


----------



## MattMM (19 Mar 2014)

Speaking of crap speeds through wind, had the proverbial ride of two halves this morning. Absolute brick wall of a headwind riding out, as low as 7 mph uphill in bits (I am as aerodynamic as a 6' 3" house brick) however return was much better along my favourite back road just as the sun started to shine and the clouds broke. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/122023656


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2014)

The weather isn't nice here. Its rather blowy, cold and dark. Next week is going to be colder, but drier I think, so hopefully I will be able to get out again.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2014)

MattMM said:


> Speaking of crap speeds through wind, had the proverbial ride of two halves this morning. Absolute brick wall of a headwind riding out, as low as 7 mph uphill in bits (I am as aerodynamic as a 6' 3" house brick) however return was much better along my favourite back road just as the sun started to shine and the clouds broke.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/122023656


Well done......was certainly blowy! I nearly came to a halt on a particularly exposed section.


----------



## MattMM (19 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done......was certainly blowy! I nearly came to a halt on a particularly exposed section.


Indeed, I have the good or bad fortune that my route goes over Fenwick Moor, probably one of the bleakest, most exposed places in Scotland, so was into serious granny gears at one point that I'd never used on this stretch. 

That which does not kill you makes you stronger as a wise man once said....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

MattMM said:


> Speaking of crap speeds through wind, had the proverbial ride of two halves this morning. Absolute brick wall of a headwind riding out, as low as 7 mph uphill in bits (I am as aerodynamic as a 6' 3" house brick) however return was much better along my favourite back road just as the sun started to shine and the clouds broke.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/122023656


I can usually plan a ride to my advantage, though some rides have to be done whatever it is, yesterday was one of them, I did check on garmin site and the wind was 22mph W, so I was straight into it, and than quite a bit of traffic back out of Wakefield.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

MattMM said:


> Indeed, I have the good or bad fortune that my route goes over Fenwick Moor, probably one of the bleakest, most exposed places in Scotland, so was into serious granny gears at one point that I'd never used on this stretch.
> 
> That which does not kill you makes you stronger as a wise man once said....


Not quite sure that applies to wind , whilst I have no problem with it, I dont see it improving my cycling much as you just cant get going to any sort of degree.


----------



## MattE72 (19 Mar 2014)

Am I still classed as a newbie after just over a year back on the bike? I suppose so. I started off a year ago last January with a with a 3.3 mile ride (that wrecked me!) averaging less than 10mph. Although my normal average speed has only got up to 12/13mph I'm routinely doing 25+ miles per ride now. I think I've taken things a bit too easily, as I've just been enjoying being out on the road seeing a bit of the countryside, so I've just signed up to do a 52 miler on the BHF Manchester to Blackpool night ride, so with a bit of a goal to aim for I'll be upping my distances (and hopefully speed) over the next few months!

First Ride http://www.strava.com/activities/38937043#635416160
Latest Ride http://www.strava.com/athletes/1461...rval_type=month&interval=201403&year_offset=0


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

MattE72 said:


> Am I still classed as a newbie after just over a year back on the bike? I suppose so. I started off a year ago last January with a with a 3.3 mile ride (that wrecked me!) averaging less than 10mph. Although my normal average speed has only got up to 12/13mph I'm routinely doing 25+ miles per ride now. I think I've taken things a bit too easily, as I've just been enjoying being out on the road seeing a bit of the countryside, so I've just signed up to do a 52 miler on the BHF Manchester to Blackpool night ride, so with a bit of a goal to aim for I'll be upping my distances (and hopefully speed) over the next few months!
> 
> First Ride http://www.strava.com/activities/38937043#635416160
> Latest Ride http://www.strava.com/athletes/1461...rval_type=month&interval=201403&year_offset=0


Pretty much how I progressed.
I am not an happy bunny, I have just discovered two cracks in my rear rim, but I am not sure if its just the paint or more serious.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty much how I progressed.
> I am not an happy bunny, I have just discovered two cracks in my rear rim, but I am not sure if its just the paint or more serious.


Not so good Nigel. Sure it's not just the joint?


----------



## turbopercy (19 Mar 2014)

Well after finally gettin all my biys togethwr and my weekend work calming down a bit i have planned my firat ride on saturday
can i just ask am i mad for attempting to ride 23 miles for my first ride 
been reading other peoples first rides and seen less than 10 miles and am now starting to wonder if i have bitten off more than i can chew


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2014)

turbopercy said:


> Well after finally gettin all my biys togethwr and my weekend work calming down a bit i have planned my firat ride on saturday
> can i just ask am i mad for attempting to ride 23 miles for my first ride
> been reading other peoples first rides and seen less than 10 miles and am now starting to wonder if i have bitten off more than i can chew


Does sound a wee bit far for the first one unless you take it very gently. Think I only managed about 7 on my first if I remember correctly.


----------



## MattE72 (19 Mar 2014)

Possibly but it depends on the terrain. I recently took my daughter on a her first 'long' bike ride down the cycle path to Chester which pretty much flat. It was only her 5th time on a bike since I taught her to ride one and we managed 17.5km, which I was pretty impressed with as she's only 8.
I'm sure once you get out there you soon know!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 
This is one.


----------



## turbopercy (19 Mar 2014)

Oh well can only try see qhat i average but think i can nanage just see how it goes will get some data up once i have completed on saturday really lookin forward to it


----------



## Stonechat (19 Mar 2014)

MattE72 said:


> Am I still classed as a newbie after just over a year back on the bike? I suppose so. I started off a year ago last January with a with a 3.3 mile ride (that wrecked me!) averaging less than 10mph. Although my normal average speed has only got up to 12/13mph I'm routinely doing 25+ miles per ride now. I think I've taken things a bit too easily, as I've just been enjoying being out on the road seeing a bit of the countryside, so I've just signed up to do a 52 miler on the BHF Manchester to Blackpool night ride, so with a bit of a goal to aim for I'll be upping my distances (and hopefully speed) over the next few months!
> 
> First Ride http://www.strava.com/activities/38937043#635416160
> Latest Ride http://www.strava.com/athletes/1461...rval_type=month&interval=201403&year_offset=0


Well I am definitely still a newbie - it took six months to get really going and only had a road bike weeks really and up to 47 miles
I am entered for London to Brighton so for weeks been upping my game, and sppeds have gone up.
Good luck with the Manchester to Blackpool, don't think I will do any noght rides myself.
Apparently weeked is set to be not so good.
I am doing shorter ride tomorrow and another Friday. Sunday is usually the day but will go if I can.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> This is one.
> View attachment 40291


Oh Nigel does not look so good


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Oh Nigel does not look so good


I posted in the technical section and its fooked, but hopefully I will get something under warranty, but I did the rear mech, the headset adjusted the brakes ect.... as you do.
its been one thing or another me not getting out, and when I do, sods law strikes again


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I posted in the technical section and its fooked, but hopefully I will get something under warranty, but I did the rear mech, the headset adjusted the brakes ect.... as you do.
> its been one thing or another me not getting out, and when I do, sods law strikes again



Sorry to hear about the problems your having nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems your having nigel.


When don't I, I wouldn't mind so much, but I haven't done any miles


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> When don't I, I wouldn't mind so much, but I haven't done any miles



Do you think your warranty wil be good?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you think your warranty wil be good?


Less than 12 months, less than 7,000 miles should be, planet-x are pretty good apparently.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Less than 12 months, less than 7,000 miles should be, planet-x are pretty good apparently.



Good at least all is not lost


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959
> This is one.
> View attachment 40291


Oh.......that does look like it's cracked


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh.......that does look like it's cracked


This is the other one, both on the drive side. Picture not so good sorry.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is the other one, both on the drive side. Picture not so good sorry.
> View attachment 40293


Gosh......that's pretty bad for a year's use. Looks like the sections where the spokes go in must be weak or something? I certainly think they will sort that out for you under warranty and hopefully give you a nice new set of wheels.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 I hope so, they did say over in technical section that they are a bit prone to it, because of the low spoke count the tension needs to be spot on, I wonder if I may have got that wrong at some point, not being very good at sort of thing, remember the problems I had with the XR18 rear wheel. I dont have much luck with wheels really.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I hope so, they did say over in technical section that they are a bit prone to it, because of the low spoke count the tension needs to be spot on, I wonder if I may have got that wrong at some point, not being very good at sort of thing, remember the problems I had with the XR18 rear wheel. I dont have much luck with wheels really.


Hope you have luck with the warranty

I suppose this is a kind of downside of the striving for lighter wheels with less spokes


----------



## stevey (19 Mar 2014)

So in may/june time will be looking at getting N+1decisions decisions??? budget around £875.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ridley-fenix-7005-105-special-edition-2013/

http://www.cyclesurgery.com/cube-ag...nents-bikewear/fcp-product/46917?listing=true

Just 2 i have been looking at


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> So in may/june time will be looking at getting N+1decisions decisions??? budget around £875.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ridley-fenix-7005-105-special-edition-2013/
> 
> ...


I'm liking the look of that Ridley @stevey, good spec.


----------



## stevey (19 Mar 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I'm liking the look of that Ridley @stevey, good spec.



Thanks @Goonerobes Would like something different as most bikes around these parts are the usual specialized,giant etc


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> So in may/june time will be looking at getting N+1decisions decisions??? budget around £875.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ridley-fenix-7005-105-special-edition-2013/
> 
> ...



I have the cube agree GTC pro and I love it, doesn't make me any faster but for comfort and feel good factor it's great!


----------



## SWSteve (19 Mar 2014)

Looks like a personlised SKY jersey is off the cards (in the gorgeous blue) after checking Credit Card. Good job I'm not looking at new bikes


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2014)

Day off today. I've coped not too bad with the wind lately but this morning it's even stronger and raining with it.....I know when I'm beaten! Don't think winter is finished here yet either as the next few days are to be much colder with the chance of overnight frosts and wintery showers


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2014)

We are going to have high winds and lots of rain here as well so no going out on my bike. I'll stay in the warmth and read a book I think.


----------



## MattE72 (20 Mar 2014)

Looks like I'm back on the MTB this weekend. I was hoping we'd seen the last of the wintery weather....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Mar 2014)

MattE72 said:


> Looks like I'm back on the MTB this weekend. I was hoping we'd seen the last of the wintery weather....


Its mild compared with last year.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (20 Mar 2014)

Managed to get out for a midweek ride yesterday. 23 mile loop from Orpington into the Darenth Valley. I think our training is about where it should be for the London to Brighton ride in early May. So far this year we have spent 373 miles in the saddle and if all goes well we will add some more this weekend. Im still struggling on those hills but I have noticed that when I reach the top my recovery time is much improved. Im certainly feeling a lot fitter than I have done for along time, plus Im spending lots and lots of quality time with my son. We are really loving our bikes and would like to get out more, unfortunately his school and my work sometimes gets in the way. I think its addictive.


----------



## Exile (20 Mar 2014)

Out on the bike again! Got in 26 miles across today and yesterday, but all commuting. Hadn't actually planned on starting to bike it to the new job until next week at the earliest, but after discovering both the bus service and Metrolink were rubbish at getting me home in anything resembling a reasonable time. Unfortunately I got home tonight to find one of the spokes had broke on the back wheel (again ) meaning tomorrow I'll be relying on public transport again tomorrow.

Taking the bike back to the shop it came from at the weekend to see what they plan to do to fix it. My less than expert opinion is the rear wheel is horribly built and needs either rebuilding or replacing. Four spokes in just over two months is a shocking rate of attrition, and works out at about 1 spoke for every 75 miles travelled on this bike. Not good enough.

Other than that though, it's been lovely riding to and from work. Nipping past traffic, finding new and exciting ways to get to work (that's right, I didn't take the wrong turn, it was intentional...) and being able to look at my watch as I turn on to my street and think "Even if both buses were on time and ran perfectly I'd still only have walked in the door five minutes earlier". Shame the ride home is uphill though!

Edit: Having just checked the bike properly it's 5 spokes, all of which have broken at the hub. I'm not that fat, am I?


----------



## Stonechat (20 Mar 2014)

Another good ride today
Went one of my regular routes with a bit extra climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/122465806
38.5 miles @ 14.4 mph

The first part was terribly into the wind, followed Nigels advice and spun. Seemed to ride within myself yet despite there being 1939 feet of climbing, still ended up wth a respectable average speed
Seemed again not to tired again at the end
Got some flooding business to attend to tomorrow at 12 hopefully time for another ride after this


----------



## Nomadski (21 Mar 2014)

@SpokeyDokey - Sorry to hear about your issues, hope you fix up well over the next month or so and will be able to carry on doing what you love.

@Nigelnaturist - Really hope your not going out on the bike with those rims on, they looked seriously borked. Have the roads round Pontefract become THAT bad? Hopefully the manufacturers warranty will be fulfilled.

@stevey - I like the look of both bikes you have looked at, also consider this one Ive been looking at for a friend - http://www.merlincycles.com/sensa-romagna-special-57892.html

@turbopercy - I would say 23 miles is quite ambitious for a first ride, unless you have remarkably flat terrain around you. My first ride was just under 5 miles!

Looks like it will be raining on my two days off coming up, will have to decide if its worth another go in the wet, didn't enjoy the last time I did it!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @SpokeyDokey
> Looks like it will be raining on my two days off coming up, will have to decide if its worth another go in the wet, didn't enjoy the last time I did it!


Typical isn't it. Much colder again here with a strong breeze and the rain has just come back on. I can see it bouncing off my neighbour's roof at the moment. I can cope with warm rain but cold rain that stings your face really isn't pleasant. Oh well, brekkie then a well wrapped up dog walk I suppose.


----------



## stevey (21 Mar 2014)

@stevey - I like the look of both bikes you have looked at, also consider this one Ive been looking at for a friend - http://www.merlincycles.com/sensa-romagna-special-57892.html

@SpokeyDokey Great minds and all that, was looking at that same exact bike last night 

Will do some research tonight see


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Typical isn't it. Much colder again here with a strong breeze and the rain has just come back on. I can see it bouncing off my neighbour's roof at the moment. I can cope with warm rain but cold rain that stings your face really isn't pleasant. Oh well, brekkie then a well wrapped up dog walk I suppose.



We have been forecast some crappy weather, so obviously it is a glorious day in Leicester.


----------



## L14M (21 Mar 2014)

Well the last 2 days I've been ill.
So the plan is at the moment - recover over the weekend, get the bike running sweet over the weekend - get back into training on monday!

liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Othe bus service and Metrolink were rubbish at getting me home in anything resembling a reasonable time.



A lot people dont realise how quick going to and from work can be, It takes me 45mins usually to get to the O.H.'s daughters, from our house its either three buses, or a walk into town 15 mins 40 mins on the bus to Wakefield and another at that end (dont know the times)

Edit: Having just checked the bike properly it's 5 spokes, all of which have broken at the hub. I'm not that fat, am I?

I had terrible time with spokes on my orginal wheels, got through about 8 in 10 months, now I just crack rims. :-(


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @Nigelnaturist - Really hope your not going out on the bike with those rims on, they looked seriously borked. Have the roads round Pontefract become THAT bad? Hopefully the manufacturers warranty will be fulfilled.


I give them so hammer sometimes, and we all hit the odd pot hole, but I never though I was that bad, I probably did on Tuesday but not since seeing them, however the bike didn't feel right on the home leg, the rear would shift on to 1st gear (dont think its related), off to Sheffield this aft hopefully come home with some replacement ones, however if they have to go away to be check ect, I will have to see if I can afford some R501's from them £65, and if they are replaced after at least I will have spares. (though I really wanted to save to get an edge 705 or rider 50)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Typical isn't it. Much colder again here with a strong breeze and the rain has just come back on. I can see it bouncing off my neighbour's roof at the moment. I can cope with warm rain but cold rain that stings your face really isn't pleasant. Oh well, brekkie then a well wrapped up dog walk I suppose.


tis snow here - not looking like we will get out either. currently can't see across the loch due to the blizzard conditions (those big fat wet snowflakes) but it is not yet sticking at loch level only around the 300m mark. could make tomorrow interesting - not sure on the mtb sportive we are meant to be doing... they have said they will re-route to lower levels but tbh, I can cycle around a wood/forest anytime I want


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tis snow here - not looking like we will get out either. currently can't see across the loch due to the blizzard conditions (those big fat wet snowflakes) but it is not yet sticking at loch level only around the 300m mark. could make tomorrow interesting - not sure on the mtb sportive we are meant to be doing... they have said they will re-route to lower levels but tbh, I can cycle around a wood/forest anytime I want


It's a shame for folks like yourselves that have holidays. Another local lady that I found through Strava has taken a couple of weeks leave too hoping to get some cycling done but not having much luck either. Lets hope this is the last of the winter flurries and then it reverts to something like spring!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Mar 2014)

OK ish if a bit blowy in the south
Did a short 13.7 miles, only captured 9.6 miles on strava
http://www.strava.com/activities/122637133/
Will hope to to some Sunday Morning


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a shame for folks like yourselves that have holidays. Another local lady that I found through Strava has taken a couple of weeks leave too hoping to get some cycling done but not having much luck either. Lets hope this is the last of the winter flurries and then it reverts to something like spring!


well we have had 3 nice day rides in and covered well over 240km in those 3 days - and given that Rannoch Moor was effectively my childhood playground I am used to the weather and we came ready for it, but today has just not happened... (was born in Glasgow!)
this is what we had earlier - no point in risking cycling in that...






compared to this from the same place earlier this week





and I am sure a few days of enforced rest will do me the world of good! I have 2 lots of my usual commute next week (back to back) followed by a day op on Friday and a big ride with some (or rather a lot if the figures are anything to go by) of the CC team on Saturday... hopefully I will have slept off some of the sedative by then!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 & @SatNavSaysStraightOn 
I haven't seen any snow all year, and hardly any frosts. 
Good news new wheels RS11's + £10 credit as they are cheaper than the RS10's were a year ago, and a 2 new year warranty, so a big  for Planet-X.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2014)

I am going to have a coffee as I have had a scary trip in a car, and fix my bike, should be good for another 3-5,000 miles now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2014)

All done, just need to pump them up and put on the bike, and find a front Q.R. as they are both rear ones.


----------



## Exile (21 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had terrible time with spokes on my orginal wheels, got through about 8 in 10 months, now I just crack rims. :-(



We'll see what Decathlon say about it tomorrow, but I've had a few issues with the rear wheel since day one and, in all honesty, should've taken it back when I first noticed spokes weren't staying tensioned.

Saw your post about the rims earlier, they did look like some very nasty cracks. Nice to read Planet X were excellent with the replacement, I've been hearing nothing but good things about them lately, and even though they're the other side of the Pennines to me they're very much a contender if I ever end up in N+1 territory.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> We'll see what Decathlon say about it tomorrow, but I've had a few issues with the rear wheel since day one and, in all honesty, should've taken it back when I first noticed spokes weren't staying tensioned.
> 
> Saw your post about the rims earlier, they did look like some very nasty cracks. Nice to read Planet X were excellent with the replacement, I've been hearing nothing but good things about them lately, and even though they're the other side of the Pennines to me they're very much a contender if I ever end up in N+1 territory.


I was looking at their entry level bike It looks good at 8.8 Kg for £600 with Tiagra groupset FSA Team 30 Wheelset ( I dont know if they are good or not) carbon folks, draw back for me is its a compact.


----------



## Exile (21 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was looking at their entry level bike It looks good at 8.8 Kg for £600 with Tiagra groupset FSA Team 30 Wheelset ( I dont know if they are good or not) carbon folks, draw back for me is its a compact.



I went with the NeWork 5 hybrid, needed a workhorse. Light it isn't, but it's well kitted for the price and fitted exactly what I needed. B'Twin bikes seem to get favourable reviews, just look at the Triban 3 for example, and the staff seem to know what they're doing. Can't fault the lifetime warranty either, it's the sort of piece of mind you don't generally get with the lower price-point bikes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> I went with the NeWork 5 hybrid, needed a workhorse. Light it isn't, but it's well kitted for the price and fitted exactly what I needed. B'Twin bikes seem to get favourable reviews, just look at the Triban 3 for example, and the staff seem to know what they're doing. Can't fault the lifetime warranty either, it's the sort of piece of mind you don't generally get with the lower price-point bikes.


I know, I have been looking at the Triban 5, but its another kg heaver, the best can get mine down to is around 12Kg, but its quite a hassle. However both are outside my price range.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 & @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> I haven't seen any snow all year, and hardly any frosts.
> ...


7:30 this morning...







haven't decided which bikes - suspect the road will actually be clear of snow... but I can feel a final lap of the loch happening before the end of today and there is also a frog rock and a railway station we haven't visited yet... not looking quite so inviting now the cloud has rolled back in!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Looks beautiful with the sun on it. Getting cloudy here now too and, to be honest, I am just not in the mood anyway so another day off unless I have a sudden burst of enthusiasm later. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Mar 2014)

There was snow on the ground when I got up this morning at 7am. And then it started to snow about 15 minures after I got up. No cycling for me. Another day for reading and keeping warm I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Still none here, though there may have been the slightest of frosts.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2014)

Just wrapping up to go out on the road bikes. if I get to the bottom of the track and the road is not clear, then I will switch over to the mountain bikes and have a much slower ride around the loch instead. clouded over here though as well and snow forecast again for this afternoon... then tomorrow we are off home, so this is the last chance to get out


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2014)

Well, brightened up so thought I'd better have a quick whirl to test out the new bottom bracket. What a difference. Bike felt like it was purring along instead of creaking, cracking and grinding. Lol. Just short of 17 miles, but it will do. Don't know if it was because it felt good or I was feeling guilty not being out the last couple of days but I worked really hard all the way round and scraped an average of 16mph. It's a while since I got anywhere near that.http://app.strava.com/activities/122858391


----------



## MattE72 (22 Mar 2014)

Very cold this morning and as the wife was going out @ 10 I only managed a quick 10km . Still it was better than sitting on my arse watching Saturday Kitchen! Bigger ride planned for tomorrow and hoping the weather stays ok
http://app.strava.com/activities/122827779


----------



## MattE72 (22 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, brightened up so thought I'd better have a quick whirl to test out the new bottom bracket. What a difference. Bike felt like it was purring along instead of creaking, cracking and grinding. Lol. Just short of 17 miles, but it will do. Don't know if it was because it felt good or I was feeling guilty not being out the last couple of days but I worked really hard all the way round and scraped an average of 16mph. It's a while since I got anywhere near that.http://app.strava.com/activities/122858391


I dream of 16mph at the moment


----------



## Stonechat (22 Mar 2014)

MattE72 said:


> I dream of 16mph at the moment


Yes me too though can just touch 16 on shorter easy runs


----------



## BAtoo (22 Mar 2014)

First 50miles + in one go today 

53.1 to be precise, 1400ft climbing, only 13.8 average though - quite a stiff headwind for over half of it and through some of the (smallish) hills is partly my excuse.


----------



## stevey (22 Mar 2014)

BAtoo said:


> First 50miles + in one go today
> 
> 53.1 to be precise, 1400ft climbing, only 13.8 average though - quite a stiff headwind for over half of it and through some of the (smallish) hills is partly my excuse.



Well done  how did you feel when you got back?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, brightened up so thought I'd better have a quick whirl to test out the new bottom bracket. What a difference. Bike felt like it was purring along instead of creaking, cracking and grinding. Lol. Just short of 17 miles, but it will do. Don't know if it was because it felt good or I was feeling guilty not being out the last couple of days but I worked really hard all the way round and scraped an average of 16mph. It's a while since I got anywhere near that.http://app.strava.com/activities/122858391


Better than I did, 14.4mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

BAtoo said:


> First 50miles + in one go today
> 
> 53.1 to be precise, 1400ft climbing, only 13.8 average though - quite a stiff headwind for over half of it and through some of the (smallish) hills is partly my excuse.


If you have to do hills and its windy, try and ride up them in the lee of the wind, that way it wont effect your speed so much, not always possible but try and plan your rides to the weather forecast, and well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 flipping heck Mo you were quick, hardly had it posted. 
I wouldnt take to much notice of the avg speed the Rider 20 does seem to show it a little slower, but still no great shakes.
http://app.strava.com/activities/122945716


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 flipping heck Mo you were quick, hardly had it posted.
> I wouldnt take to much notice of the avg speed the Rider 20 does seem to show it a little slower, but still no great shakes.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/122945716


If you're anything like me, you are probably going to be more relaxed around your cycling this year. I might have the odd day like today when I work extra hard just to see what I can do, but by and large, I intend this year to be more relaxed and not particularly bothering about distances, speeds, etc. It'll be interesting to see how the Carlton turns out too and see some pics of it when you get it on the road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If you're anything like me, you are probably going to be more relaxed around your cycling this year. I might have the odd day like today when I work extra hard just to see what I can do, but by and large, I intend this year to be more relaxed and not particularly bothering about distances, speeds, etc. It'll be interesting to see how the Carlton turns out too and see some pics of it when you get it on the road.


Dont start on that at the min Mo, its got two left hand threads (or is right would have to check) so I cant at the moment fit a modern B.B. I have been trying to find out about this but not much joy yet apart from (Italian or French used to be like that), so thats shelved for the time being, I saw this yesterday http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike 8.8Kg's, just quite how I get £600 I dont know,
Probably be like you Mo re. cycling, so long as I stay reasonable fit I can live with that, and to say how little I have done 30 miles with 800ft in the weather today (not that it was bad, just the odd bit of wind and rain) @ 14.4mph I wasn't to disappointed.
I did have a word with a cyclist that jumped a red light, he seemed to think it was ok if he took it easy through the junction, at this junction I nearly got took out by a car jumping the lights and I have seen others almost come to grief, I wouldn't mind be he was sensible enough to have a rear light on in the murk (unlike yours truly)

Edit, not to mention the bad name it gives us.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

RWGPS has the elevation at 1150ft http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2374580


----------



## BAtoo (22 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> Well done  how did you feel when you got back?



Didn't feel too bad, bit sore in the legs so I tried the cold bath technique which wasn't too bad! Now about 5 hours after I finished I have a little ache in my legs and the evening wine will surely help that...

Nigel - thanks for the advice, today many of the hills were into the wind so there wasn't a lot of options but I need to do hills anyway. I decided to ride out into the wind and then have it behind me on the loop home - but it shifted a bit so still found some headwinds on the way back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

BAtoo said:


> Didn't feel too bad, bit sore in the legs so I tried the cold bath technique which wasn't too bad! Now about 5 hours after I finished I have a little ache in my legs and the evening wine will surely help that...
> 
> Nigel - thanks for the advice, today many of the hills were into the wind so there wasn't a lot of options but I need to do hills anyway. I decided to ride out into the wind and then have it behind me on the loop home - but it shifted a bit so still found some headwinds on the way back


Its difficult regarding wind direction as local topography and micro climates can effect it, but as you gain more experience you will begin to know the general weather and where the winds are likely to be given the general wind direction.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Well that took a little sorting so garmin connect could import the ride http://connect.garmin.com/activity/465605429 almost every method I did just showed the elevation at 8000+ft, so had to export from bryton site, and all seems well even though is shows less elevation, I didn't realise the winds were quite that strong (17mph, SW), I have never felt a SW wind as cold as that one before.


----------



## Exile (22 Mar 2014)

Bike's in the shop, not costing me a penny but will be middle of the week before I get it back at the earliest. Not ideal, but seeing as how the previous broken spokes weren't fixed by Decathlon they have to treat it like it's the first issue I've had and such they can only fix the wheel rather than replace it. Unless, I was told, they find something which is clearly defective, in which case it will be replaced.

On the plus side, the weather today was pants so I don't feel like I missed out on any real riding


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Bike's in the shop, not costing me a penny but will be middle of the week before I get it back at the earliest. Not ideal, but seeing as how the previous broken spokes weren't fixed by Decathlon they have to treat it like it's the first issue I've had and such they can only fix the wheel rather than replace it. Unless, I was told, they find something which is clearly defective, in which case it will be replaced.
> 
> On the plus side, the weather today was pants so I don't feel like I missed out on any real riding


From what I understand spokes themselves are not covered under warranty, least ways thats what planet-x told me the other week which fair enough after nearly a year, its a bummer though that I got a new spoke at a cost of £9 just to get new wheels a week later, these wheels have cost me two hospital appointments in recent weeks


----------



## Exile (22 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I understand spokes themselves are not covered under warranty, least ways thats what planet-x told me the other week which fair enough after nearly a year, its a bummer though that I got a new spoke at a cost of £9 just to get new wheels a week later, these wheels have cost me two hospital appointments in recent weeks



The guy was pretty good about the whole thing, understood my frustration and seemed to know his stuff. I'll see how it goes once I get it back. If any more spokes break after this though I think I'll be looking to get a set of bomb-proof hand built wheels, cost be damned!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> The guy was pretty good about the whole thing, understood my frustration and seemed to know his stuff. I'll see how it goes once I get it back. If any more spokes break after this though I think I'll be looking to get a set of bomb-proof hand built wheels, cost be damned!


I need to get another stronger set for when I carry stuff, it might have contributed to the problem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Mar 2014)

I wondered why I have been so slow this last month (apart from not being out) using the climbbybike formula for the rides i have done these last 30 days and taking the total and dividing that by the days I have ridden, giving a difficult rating per mile it comes out at 16.28, the last time I did that sort of figure was 24/09-23/10 2013 at 16.01 so given the time I have been off the bike, i think thats sort of ok. Avg sp then for the 818 miles was 15.6mph the last 30 days I have done 118 @ 14.51mph, but I have had problems with wheels. Not to mention a lot of my recent riding has been in traffic, and the lack of auto pause i think is bringing the avg down a little.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I wondered why I have been so slow this last month (apart from not being out) using the climbbybike formula for the rides i have done these last 30 days and taking the total and dividing that by the days I have ridden, giving a difficult rating per mile it comes out at 16.28, the last time I did that sort of figure was 24/09-23/10 2013 at 16.01 so given the time I have been off the bike, i think thats sort of ok. Avg sp then for the 818 miles was 15.6mph the last 30 days I have done 118 @ 14.51mph, but I have had problems with wheels. Not to mention a lot of my recent riding has been in traffic, and the lack of auto pause i think is bringing the avg down a little.


Must admit I had never heard of this - found the website = not sure what the formula is
Only done one good hill yet - Boxhill - though Tite Hill at Egham is good with steep part at the top


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Mar 2014)

Away visiting the folks in Blackpool this weekend so not getting my rides in . Mind you, that said, Royal Mail have had my new saddle with them for about a week and it hasn't arrived yet, so if I had have been going out, it'd've been on my trusty Pinnacle to protect my body! Maybe there'll be one of those 'parcel awaiting collection' cards through my door when we get home so I can be at the sorting office at the crack of dawn tomorrow. 

Having said all that (got my excuses in), we took a walk to and along the very windy Prom yesterday and just as we turned round to head back, the heavens opened and we got cold, wet and attacked by hailstones. 
Cue a hasty visit to a cafe for cake and coffee! We saw a few folks out on their bikes, including one poor chap who said he had put the white flag out (and I assume called for a lift home) as he was getting nowhere battling the wind (and was wearing shorts!). 

Happy Sunday folks and Happy "unofficial mothers' day"' as we have brought our celebrations forward a week whilst the appropriate generations are gathered


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Mar 2014)

My first day off in ages and looking forward to a ride...........doh, it's hammering down out there 

Maybe later then .


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> My first day off in ages and looking forward to a ride...........doh, it's hammering down out there
> 
> Maybe later then .


Awwww.......bummer. It's chilly but lovely and sunny here. Wish I could send it down. Lol.
Just back from about 38 very peaceful miles. Love an early Sunday morning. Hardly any cars around. Off a dog walk with my neighbour now then spending most of the afternoon/evening over at my Dads.


----------



## stevey (23 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> My first day off in ages and looking forward to a ride...........doh, it's hammering down out there
> 
> Maybe later then .



Same here was all geared up to do 65 miles now goto go out !!!


----------



## MattMM (23 Mar 2014)

So 6.30 on. Sunday morning, my 4 yo daughter decides to come in and wake me up, the sun is shining outside. God is telling me to go for a ride, so hit the road about 0700, probably my earliest start ever. Having no headwind makes such a diffence, hit a few PRs on way out, but most importantly had a great ride on a sunny day with virtually zero road traffic. Was quite enjoyable smiling at several roadies who were just heading out as I was getting back...

http://www.strava.com/activities/123145899


----------



## morrisman (23 Mar 2014)

Have officially declared the end of winter and removed the mudguards from my bike. Looking forward to more silent running now. 

As a learning point I discovered during their removal that when my LBS serviced my bike they tightened the rear wheel to such an extent that the spanner I carry in my saddle bag to undo it would not budge it, had to get my socket set out, better to have discovered this at home on a stand than in the rain at the side of the road.


----------



## MattE72 (23 Mar 2014)

Weather seemed to be brightening up when I got up so after feeding the kids I set off about 8 to find the sun out but a very chilly wind, which stayed in my face most of the way out. About 8km from home, as I'm doing my first climb, the heaven's opened! I considered turning back but as the wind was blowing into my face and I could see bright sky coming my way, I decided against it. The weather improved until about 10km from home when it started to hail! I was bloody drenched when I got in! Thankfully I was only able to get a shortish ride in as the wife goes swimming at 10! Phew.
http://app.strava.com/activities/123149845


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Must admit I had never heard of this - found the website = not sure what the formula is
> Only done one good hill yet - Boxhill - though Tite Hill at Egham is good with steep part at the top


Its primarily used to work out how difficult a climb is, I sort of use on my rides (formula is done in the database I keep so is all automatic), which then tallies how difficult my riding has been, not that its very difficult around here, but it helps if there is any variation is avg speeds over time to give an idea if its me or where I ride, so if the overall rides are more difficult and my avg is down I dont worry to much about it, most web based applications dont give you that sort of info on the free level, not sure about trainpeaks ect as i am not training for anything I just ride, but its nice to see.
I hope this sort of explains it better. This is my rolling 30 data, as you can see I haven't been out much.






I also keep wind data, but as yet not found away to incorporate this


----------



## Stonechat (23 Mar 2014)

Did outing to Windsor Gt Pk etc

Good winds again for third or fourth consecutive ride
Not fast pace
Just exited the park and there was a hailstorm, 10 minuites later the sun was shining
http://www.strava.com/activities/123207505
28.2 miles 13.0 mph and 1273 feet of climbing


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Mar 2014)

Well got fed up waiting for better weather, applied rule 5 and dashed out between downpours. Blimey was it cold, all the winter kit back on, so much for spring! I had to stop when one of the best hailstorms hit me, couldn't see a thing, had to stop and turn my back on it with my hands covering my ears (must have looked very funny to passing car drivers).

Anyway I'm now sat in the conservatory (with my legs still stinging) awaiting a slice of Victoria cake watching the brilliant sunshine drying everything out.............Grrrrrrrrrr

http://www.strava.com/activities/123243032


----------



## fivepence (23 Mar 2014)

A joyous battle against the elements as literally everything was, though the last 50k or so were in glorious sunshine which made it a bit easier

http://www.strava.com/activities/123287152


----------



## puffinbilly (23 Mar 2014)

Lovely sunny morning here in Newcastle - so got out and did 30 miles at an average of 14mph on the hybrid. Struggling to get out much this month due to family but still want to do the 5000 miles target - only 500 miles so far. Loads of cyclists out and even a hint of warmth from that yellow ball.
Great to see this forum picking up again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well got fed up waiting for better weather, applied rule 5 and dashed out between downpours. Blimey was it cold, all the winter kit back on, so much for spring! I had to stop when one of the best hailstorms hit me, couldn't see a thing, had to stop and turn my back on it with my hands covering my ears (must have looked very funny to passing car drivers).
> 
> Anyway I'm now sat in the conservatory (with my legs still stinging) awaiting a slice of Victoria cake watching the brilliant sunshine drying everything out.............Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/123243032


I had some as well, but only about 1/2 a mile and not it seems as heavy.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (23 Mar 2014)

Well what a day, hailstones, rain, biting wind interspersed with the odd bit of sunshine. Still managed 43 miles from Orpington over the north Downs and home again.
Struggled badly going up Hogstrough Hill, even the granny ring couldn't save me. I was really disappointed having managed to ride it earlier in the week. My disappointment was short lived as I rushed to the aid of a fellow cyclist who could go no further and had fallen down whilst still clipped into his pedals. Fortunately both he and his bike were both ok. Then a few miles on the P fairy attacked our ride leader. A small lump of flint was the culprit, but with a new tube fitted we were soon on our way again. Still managed to find time for a Tea and Cake stop so not all bad. Total time in the saddle to date now stands at 416 miles. Happy cycling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Mar 2014)

Another pretty shoddy performance.


----------



## Leescfc79 (23 Mar 2014)

Strange one today, there was a local half marathon so I planned a route to go and watch a friend but avoid the runners and ended up walking through a farmers field for about a mile! 

Found my friend and as the roads were quiet we rode with him for a couple of miles for support - he's recently lost 7 stone and weighs in about 23 stone now, he was running for Macmillan so was grateful for some encouragement. 

Had a bit of everything weather wise, out for over 6 hrs in all but only 3.5 hours of cycling and just short of 44 miles.

http://app.strava.com/activities/123291848

Got a place for RideLondon, 100 miles in August so all miles, no matter how slow are good at the moment.


----------



## stevey (23 Mar 2014)

Frustrated to say the least woke up at 6am got ready heavens opened snow/hale/rain lasted all morning till the afternoon.

Then had to go out with the Mrs and mother in law looking at new mobility cars, Finally got out late afternoon better than nothing.

http://app.strava.com/activities/123394461

Final thought: Twas a strange day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2014)

Hopefully this will be the last really cold morning for some time. Currently minus 4 but sun is already out. Too cold for me at the moment but after dog walking and brekkie I won't have time as I have a dental appointment. Might squeeze a wee run in late afternoon but, if not, it will still be lovely walking in the sun.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Mar 2014)

Still no saddle arrived, nor red "we tried to deliver a parcel" card  .

It didn't sound windy and the sun was trying to shine through the curtains at 6am so I suggested maybe a quick (short) whizz around the block with hubby this morning (his gym session had been cancelled) UNTIL I looked out and saw the heavy frost. 

Knowing my history with frost/ice, I withdrew my invite to a cycle session and went and made coffee. It does look lovely out, but I'm not risking it today. 

We booked another sportive last night, so I really must get out and cycling again soon, hopefully my diary and the weather will coincide shortly!

Happy riding everybody who gets out. Hope to join you all soon


----------



## stevey (24 Mar 2014)

At work not a cloud in the sky..... Typical. 

Enjoy your rides everyone


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> At work not a cloud in the sky..... Typical.
> 
> Enjoy your rides everyone


Oh, that's a pity Steve. Soon be able to squeeze in a ride in the evenings though. 
I have to leave to go to the dentist at 10.30 and wondering if I could fit in my short 13 mile loop before I go or just enjoy a day off since I did a reasonable ride yesterday. Hmm, just popped my head out the door to see if the temperature has lifted a bit but it is still freezing. I'll give it a miss I think.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Awwww.......bummer. It's chilly but lovely and sunny here. Wish I could send it down. Lol.
> Just back from about 38 very peaceful miles. Love an early Sunday morning. Hardly any cars around. Off a dog walk with my neighbour now then spending most of the afternoon/evening over at my Dads.


so you didn't get the blizzards we packed the car up in and drove off in then? My OH always accuses me of over packing the car, but I drew the line at packing the snow as well!  -2C and seriously heavy snow when we left... Mind you Pitlochry was blue skies and sunshine and 8C warmer than Loch Rannoch was!

Tis a beautiful morning here - but all 4 bikes need cleaning & oiling and then there are at least 5 loads of washing to be done including all of our cycling kit though I may get away with 3/4 length when I go down to the Dr's this afternoon! (IF I have cleaned the bike by then, and got some of the rust of the chain - left it out overnight and it has gone rusty


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Pity the weather wasn't a bit kinder to you but it didn't seem to stop you getting out too much. Haven't had a holiday for years and thinking of all that unpacking and cleaning doesn't really make me feel like having one anyway! Lol Having animals kind of curtails things sometimes but I can't really afford holidays anyway so not too bothered. I'll maybe make the effort to take the dog in the car and go a couple of little runs this summer. Living in the country I quite like the coast for a change so maybe a run up to Stonehaven and a wee run round the Fife coast would be nice.

Had a chilly but lovely dog walk this morning and should get another this afternoon.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Mar 2014)

Yes busy today and tomorrow is set to be rainy
Not sure about Weds - at the very least will manage short trip to Chertsey- if something is on in the afternoon that will be it.
Ahh at least there is Thursday and Friday

Sunday is Mother's day so that is out too
(Taking Mum out)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> At work not a cloud in the sky..... Typical.
> 
> Enjoy your rides everyone


Sods law that, when I get out (even though I dont work, this is why I have a Viking  and can choose when I ride) it still always blows and rains


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Mar 2014)

Another beaming health review this morning! Now almost all medication is redundent for me, I just don't need it  Not only am I breezing though the 5 miles to work, the way home is always the long way (currently upto 20 miles). Averaging 10 hours a week, capable of long rides (though struggling with the solitude beyond a couple a hours) and nearly able to make 20mph avg over 10 flat miles(currently 19mph, though I think I can do better)... with lungs equal or better than the average for my age.... I have no doubts, cycling is magic! My only niggle is I wish I could give such a bright review of my bikes health...poor thing,lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Mar 2014)

What's up with the steed @AndyPeace ?

Another quick loop in sunny Evesham battling the wind.

http://www.strava.com/activities/123541763

Don't like going too far when I've got night shift to look forward to.


----------



## stevey (24 Mar 2014)

@BrianEvesham if i had night shifts I might not come back...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Another quick loop in sunny Evesham battling the wind.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/123541763


Well done Brian....and a PR going past the prison.....always a good idea to get past these places quickly. Working in one for over 25 years was enough for me. Lol


----------



## morrisman (24 Mar 2014)

Been out for a brisk 10 miles and have discovered that, having removed my mudguards and rack thus reducing the sources of various spurious noises, my bottom bracket seems to be a lot noisier than it used to be. This is probably the final nudge towards n+1 

Also, why do I always end up in the downhill=tailwind and uphill=headwind part of the venn diagram of life.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done Brian....and a PR going past the prison.....always a good idea to get past these places quickly. Working in one for over 25 years was enough for me. Lol


Thanks Mo. Not worried about this prison though as no one has ever escaped.............yet.
As I turned right onto that segment there was no head wind, so I went for it  Same place yesterday where the hailstorm hit me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Been out for a brisk 10 miles and have discovered that, having removed my mudguards and rack thus reducing the sources of various spurious noises, my bottom bracket seems to be a lot noisier than it used to be. This is probably the final nudge towards n+1


What's on your shopping wish list, re-N+1 ?

Looking forward to taking my front mudguard off, as I can't stop it rubbing since I fitted new tyres (slight, but annoying).


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> What's up with the steed @AndyPeace ?



a few gear issues with the Hybrid, bent rear dropout, chain spent, chainset damaged. The chain is falling off regularly and has got jammed a few times. The front shifter has developed a random trim function which I think is due to old cable outers/bad routing. On the plus side the brakes work, the wheels are round and the main bearings are in good shape. Hopefully just replacing the dropout and chain will solve the worse of it. Tempted to take it to LBS and get it properly sorted but suspect it will cost too much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Also, why do I always end up in the downhill=tailwind and uphill=headwind part of the venn diagram of life.


I hate the downhill head wind you have to work at it


----------



## morrisman (24 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> What's on your shopping wish list, re-N+1 ?
> 
> Looking forward to taking my front mudguard off, as I can't stop it rubbing since I fitted new tyres (slight, but annoying).



Specialized Sirrus Elite 2014 Hybrid probably


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Specialized Sirrus Elite 2014 Hybrid probably



I had the 2013 model until I got hit on it. Lovely bike, only negative I had was you sit very upright on it so you are not very aerodynamic.


----------



## morrisman (24 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had the 2013 model until I got hit on it. Lovely bike, only negative I had was you sit very upright on it so you are not very aerodynamic.


At 60+ I prefer the more upright stance as I don't have to bend so much, plus I'm not very aerodynamic anyway (15.5 stone for starters)


----------



## damiengreathouse (24 Mar 2014)

I did a 13 mile ride with a friend at the local lake. It had some steep hills and our speed was slow but it was fun and my longest ride yet. It was a bit sad when a 12 year old flew past us (he did the whole 22 miles around the lake and left the same time we did just the other direction). We went out only planning to do 10 miles but the rest stop was a bit further then we thought so we did a total of 13 miles.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> At 60+ I prefer the more upright stance as I don't have to bend so much, plus I'm not very aerodynamic anyway (15.5 stone for starters)


In my case I have gone against my initial judgement, coming back to cycling at 61, got a hybrid to get more upright, now at 62 I have a road bike to get more aerodynamic, less weight and get up the hills better!


----------



## L14M (24 Mar 2014)

So i've been slacking recently, had a IT deadline and RM deadline at school . Handed that in last week. Then I got ill, so im finally back up and running. Did a 1.5mile ride today to pick some stuff up, but really wanted to beat the impending rain - especially as im only just feeling better.
Here are some rides i've only just put up from recently.
http://www.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity
I have also my ticker. I hope to bump myself back to where I used to be. Glad to see my fitness hasn't ran away too too much


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> I have also my ticker. I hope to bump myself back to where I used to be. Glad to see my fitness hasn't ran away too too much


It takes along time, a little like how long it takes to get it.
I have been looking at some times from some segments from this year, and comparing with those I follow I am not too badly placed really

@simmi I did this today http://app.strava.com/segments/3628011 and was 1's behind your time yesterday though you had done twice the distance I had.


----------



## Exile (24 Mar 2014)

Good to see people getting out there, making me jealous. Got the phone call of doom this lunchtime. It'll be Friday before I get the bike back, which means a whole week of commuting by bus. Three hours a day on or waiting for buses everyday this week.. time to get the iPod charged and work out how best to spend the time. Terribly tempted to blow my first months pay on N+1 so I'm never left in this situation again. Not sure the O/H would approve though.



stevey said:


> At work not a cloud in the sky..... Typical.



I know your pain. Cooped up on a bus this morning I could do but stare longingly at the clear blue sky and watch the bikes speed past. I miss my commute


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Good to see people getting out there, making me jealous. Got the phone call of doom this lunchtime. It'll be Friday before I get the bike back, which means a whole week of commuting by bus. Three hours a day on or waiting for buses everyday this week.. time to get the iPod charged and work out how best to spend the time. Terribly tempted to blow my first months pay on N+1 so I'm never left in this situation again. Not sure the O/H would approve though.
> 
> 
> 
> I know your pain. Cooped up on a bus this morning I could do but stare longingly at the clear blue sky and watch the bikes speed past. I miss my commute


However there are always benefits, I would be looking for things I don't see on the bike, stuff the i-pod to much happen around to miss it.


----------



## Exile (24 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> However there are always benefits, I would be looking for things I don't see on the bike, stuff the i-pod to much happen around to miss it.



True enough, I've taken to looking above my eye line in town centres as it's amazing what sort of architecture can lurk above the bland, boring shop fronts. I guess the same is true when I'm riding. In fact tonight the bus went via part of the same route I use when cycling home and apparently there's a whole little urban park I missed, or at least didn't consider important enough to remember amongst the reading of the road ahead and keeping an eye on traffic around me. 

Might be a nice chance to see the bits of Manchester I don't usually pay attention to. Plus, it's usually a double-decker bus so I get a nice vantage point. Shame they no longer have the periscope for me to peer down at the driver though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Might be a nice chance to see the bits of *Manchester *I don't usually pay attention to. Plus, it's usually a double-decker bus so I get a nice vantage point. Shame they no longer have the periscope for me to peer down at the driver though


Manchester has some fascinating architecture, I lived in and around M/C from about 1979 to 1993 and worked out of the Swinton area from 2004-2007 it had changed a lot in that time, from a pretty run down place in the 80's.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Mar 2014)

Exile said:


> Good to see people getting out there, making me jealous. Got the phone call of doom this lunchtime. It'll be Friday before I get the bike back, which means a whole week of commuting by bus. Three hours a day on or waiting for buses everyday this week.. time to get the iPod charged and work out how best to spend the time. Terribly tempted to blow my first months pay on N+1 so I'm never left in this situation again. Not sure the O/H would approve though.
> 
> 
> 
> I know your pain. Cooped up on a bus this morning I could do but stare longingly at the clear blue sky and watch the bikes speed past. I miss my commute


Perhaps you can plan a nice long ride for the weekend. Think I need a 50 miler. Will do a shorter one tomorrow early for me - have to ne at Chertsey by 11AM so limited


----------



## L14M (25 Mar 2014)

Had a maccy D but i'm staying true to my word  http://www.strava.com/activities/123934431


----------



## DavidD (25 Mar 2014)

Downloaded the strava app onto my phone and have now completed two runs with it and now understand what people are talking about.
Had also downloaded sport tracker onto my phone and now not sure which I prefer but I can see the strava being quite addictive.
My times on the segments are not too good but I am riding a mountain bike, so think I now need to buy a road bike sooner rather than later.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Mar 2014)

DavidD said:


> Downloaded the strava app onto my phone and have now completed two runs with it and now understand what people are talking about.
> Had also downloaded sport tracker onto my phone and now not sure which I prefer but I can see the strava being quite addictive.
> My times on the segments are not too good but I am riding a mountain bike, so think I now need to buy a road bike sooner rather than later.


Ha ha, that's how it starts.
Welcome to Strava.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Ha ha, that's how it starts.
> Welcome to Strava.


That's what I was doing in June or so last year. Now I have a road bike and going to do London to Brighton


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

DavidD said:


> Downloaded the strava app onto my phone and have now completed two runs with it and now understand what people are talking about.
> Had also downloaded sport tracker onto my phone and now not sure which I prefer but I can see the strava being quite addictive.
> My times on the segments are not too good but I am riding a mountain bike, so think I now need to buy a road bike sooner rather than later.


Never used sport tracker, but as @BrianEvesham says thats how the addiction starts, wait till you start doing the challenges,


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2014)

Speaking of challenges @Nigelnaturist there's a new one starting today....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Speaking of challenges @Nigelnaturist there's a new one starting today....


LOL I haven't done one since Nov (and I didn't finish that), not about to start now


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Speaking of challenges @Nigelnaturist there's a new one starting today....


Too far for me
Doing the March Mileage one and have done over 500K and expect to add a few - cannot reach 1266 km in 40 days!


----------



## Leescfc79 (26 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Too far for me
> Doing the March Mileage one and have done over 500K and expect to add a few - cannot reach 1266 km in 40 days!



I don't stand a chance of finding enough time to do the 1266km but I have signed up and set myself a target of getting the 50% badge, I'm hoping reach 500km in March so should be just about achievable.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2014)

Obviously did not read it properly - yes suppose I can go for the lesser percentages as I have done with this month's monthly challenge
Going possibly for imperial half century on Friday - weather etc permitting


----------



## DavidD (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never used sport tracker, but as @BrianEvesham says thats how the addiction starts, wait till you start doing the challenges,


Challenges I hear you say. What do you mean challenges?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

DavidD said:


> Challenges I hear you say. What do you mean challenges?


Read the above, Strava set challenges, there is usually a monthly one of 1,250Km, you get badges every 250Km, and then through the year they set ones to coincide with races.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2014)

I honestly wasn't going to enter it, but that little devil came and sat on my shoulder and made me do it  However, like Bob, I think it will just be a case of using it to encourage me to get out regularly. Not too bothered about finishing it either. Had enough of pushing myself to complete the stupid things last year!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly wasn't going to enter it, but that little devil came and sat on my shoulder and made me do it  However, like Bob, I think it will just be a case of using it to encourage me to get out regularly. Not too bothered about finishing it either. Had enough of pushing myself to complete the stupid things last year!


600+ miles you have on me Mo and we are a 1/4 of the way through the year :-)


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 600+ miles you have on me Mo and we are a 1/4 of the way through the year :-)


Almost wishing I had left my ride till later today. It was overcast and really quite chilly when I was out but the sun has finally broken through and it is lovely now. If my legs weren't tired and my back slightly tender I could be tempted by another hour just pottering along enjoying a bit of warmth.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Almost wishing I had left my ride till later today. It was overcast and really quite chilly when I was out but the sun has finally broken through and it is lovely now. If my legs weren't tired and my back slightly tender I could be tempted by another hour just pottering along enjoying a bit of warmth.


I just struggle getting out of the door what ever the weather, damned if I know how I did those miles last year, it must have been my twin persona.


----------



## MattMM (26 Mar 2014)

Momentous on a few levels today. Did first part of my ride, which is gradual uphill for a few miles, then glanced down and noticed I was one ring up on my triple from my normal, and hadn't even noticed . And for the first time ever in my newbie career, I was forced to unzip the front of my cycling jersey for added ventilation. Spring has finally arrived in West Scotland folks....

Because of the above, had my best ever ride round my new fave circuit, 9PRs and my highest ever average speed of 11.5, which for a self-confessed large fat beginner bloke on a hybrid on hilly terrain I'm delighted with

http://www.strava.com/activities/124097778


----------



## MattMM (26 Mar 2014)

DavidD said:


> Downloaded the strava app onto my phone and have now completed two runs with it and now understand what people are talking about.
> Had also downloaded sport tracker onto my phone and now not sure which I prefer but I can see the strava being quite addictive.
> My times on the segments are not too good but I am riding a mountain bike, so think I now need to buy a road bike sooner rather than later.



Remember (and it IS difficult) the only person you're competing with on Strava is you. Otherwise you'll end up like this dude...

View: http://youtu.be/uH6YqAMKxD4


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

MattMM said:


> Momentous on a few levels today. Did first part of my ride, which is gradual uphill for a few miles, then glanced down and noticed I was one ring up on my triple from my normal, and hadn't even noticed . And for the first time ever in my newbie career, I was forced to unzip the front of my cycling jersey for added ventilation. Spring has finally arrived in West Scotland folks....
> 
> Because of the above, had my best ever ride round my new fave circuit, 9PRs and my highest ever average speed of 11.5, which for a self-confessed large fat beginner bloke on a hybrid on hilly terrain I'm delighted with
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/124097778


Really well done, we've got your weather at the min, hailstones.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly wasn't going to enter it, but that little devil came and sat on my shoulder and made me do it  However, like Bob, I think it will just be a case of using it to encourage me to get out regularly. Not too bothered about finishing it either. Had enough of pushing myself to complete the stupid things last year!



You'll do it easily, if you want something a bit tougher, try this one on Veloviewer

http://veloviewer.com/challenges/vbscc2014


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You'll do it easily, if you want something a bit tougher, try this one on Veloviewer
> 
> http://veloviewer.com/challenges/vbscc2014


You've flipping started her now Chris, and there's me thinking I might catch her up.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You've flipping started her now Chris, and there's me think I might catch her up.


Well, you better join it too and keep me company.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, you better join it too and keep me company.


Told you I am not joining any this year, I only managed a poxy 20 miles today and I think you were as quick as I was. Though I did get a few yearly best times, excluding the bits I haven't been on this year.
http://www.strava.com/activities/124133649

Just for you Mo I will join, what the hell am I doing, my bike wont thank me for this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 I will sign up for the one one strava, the one on veloviewer is such a faff


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I will sign up for the one one strava, the one on veloviewer is such a faff


I know what you mean, I was going round in circles. Got there eventually. Does this mean I am going to have to go out in the wind and rain tomorrow after all. Lol


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Mar 2014)

It would appear that spring has deserted us for West Scotland (can we have it back please @MattMM ) as after today's chilly 43 miles my toes were freezing!! On the plus side it is dry so the bike actually comes home the same colour as it goes out!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/124126313


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Right first thing is I will have to do something about this.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know what you mean, I was going round in circles. Got there eventually. Does this mean I am going to have to go out in the wind and rain tomorrow after all. Lol


If I have to yes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

@Mo1959 right I am in, f'ing idiot I am, theres me thinking I am getting a new (2nd hand gps unit, in two weeks or so), I will need to get another bike off ebay. Right I am 942nd.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2014)

Not sure which leaberboard this is @Nigelnaturist 

Did a good loop this morning, at one point looked like it was going to be faster but
27.2 miles at 15.1 mph
873 feet of climbing

http://www.strava.com/activities/124180342

Slowed a little later fighting into a headwind.

Glad I did not goi out later
Giving doggy his late afternoon walk and it was very cold and wet


----------



## Exile (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Manchester has some fascinating architecture, I lived in and around M/C from about 1979 to 1993 and worked out of the Swinton area from 2004-2007 it had changed a lot in that time, from a pretty run down place in the 80's.



Spent the first few years of my life in Swinton, then at least two weeks almost every summer holiday until I was in my early teens and staying with relatives gave way to roaming the urban wastelands of East Manchester with mates. Still have relatives in and around Swinton, so find myself there semi-regularly these days. Most of my old 'haunts' have been torn down or turned into apartments, but there's still a lot of the city's industrial heritage which has escaped the redeveloper's drawing boards. 



Stonechat said:


> Perhaps you can plan a nice long ride for the weekend. Think I need a 50 miler. Will do a shorter one tomorrow early for me - have to ne at Chertsey by 11AM so limited



Thinking something in the 20-30 mile range for Sunday would be good and set me up for the week without tiring my legs too much. Not sure if I'll be able to keep to that though, the urge to ride might just be too much and I might end up doing more than I planned. Not that that would necessarily be a bad thing...


----------



## L14M (26 Mar 2014)

So,I got another 8.8 mile ride in, just getting back into the routine of cycling daily 
http://www.strava.com/activities/124194253/segments/2783130924
Liam


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You've flipping started her now Chris, and there's me thinking I might catch her up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

@Stonechat this one http://www.strava.com/clubs/velobici, its needed for the veloviewer classics challenge which thanks to @Supersuperleeds and @Mo1959 I am now compelled to complete, 946 miles  between now and the 26th of April.
Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat this one http://www.strava.com/clubs/velobici, its needed for the veloviewer classics challenge which thanks to @Supersuperleeds and @Mo1959 I am now compelled to complete, 946 miles  between now and the 26th of April.
> Thanks a lot guys.



You've got until 5th May


----------



## SWSteve (26 Mar 2014)

We need average 20Miles a day, right?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> You've got until 5th May


This is not the strava one, its one over on veloviewer, not looked at the strava one.

http://www.velobici.cc/spring-classics-challenge-2014-15-w.asp


----------



## L14M (26 Mar 2014)

Gotta admit, these spd sl's are getting easier to get into! My confidence has gone from rock bottom, to the point were i was 1 moment from taking them off to being lost with out them! Though my muddyfox shoes have the worst design flaw. The single Velcro strap gets caught on the crank, this makes the strap come off after a mile!


----------



## stevey (26 Mar 2014)

Going up the bloody wall, cannot believe not going out on the bike for a few days has such an effect.

Anyways went out and done this late night ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/124219736


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat this one http://www.strava.com/clubs/velobici, its needed for the veloviewer classics challenge which thanks to @Supersuperleeds and @Mo1959 I am now compelled to complete, 946 miles  between now and the 26th of April.
> Thanks a lot guys.


Shouldn't have bothered. I think it's encouraged the weather to be bad. Windy with showers the rest of the week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> Going up the bloody wall, cannot believe not going out on the bike for a few days has such an effect.
> 
> Anyways went out and done this late night ride
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/124219736


it passes I think


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Shouldn't have bothered. I think it's encouraged the weather to be bad. Windy with showers the rest of the week.


Whens that ever stopped me.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat this one http://www.strava.com/clubs/velobici, its needed for the veloviewer classics challenge which thanks to @Supersuperleeds and @Mo1959 I am now compelled to complete, 946 miles  between now and the 26th of April.
> Thanks a lot guys.


Well I Won't!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Mar 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well I Won't!


Well i have been lazy these last three months.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2014)

See, told you this would happen if I entered a challenge. Showers, perhaps heavy with snow on the hills and a cold easterly wind


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> See, told you this would happen if I entered a challenge. Showers, perhaps heavy with snow on the hills and a cold easterly wind


You however have a better start than me I think


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You however have a better start than me I think


Well, I went out but it wasn't very pleasant. Puddly roads, rain came on and off and the breeze was annoying. Couldn't seem to get going at all. Nice warm glow in my cheeks now though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat this one http://www.strava.com/clubs/velobici, its needed for the veloviewer classics challenge which thanks to @Supersuperleeds and @Mo1959 I am now compelled to complete, 946 miles  between now and the 26th of April.
> Thanks a lot guys.



You better get pedalling 

I'm hoping to have it completed by Monday, some fella completed it before the first classic started


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I honestly wasn't going to enter it, but that little devil came and sat on my shoulder and made me do it  However, like Bob, I think it will just be a case of using it to encourage me to get out regularly. Not too bothered about finishing it either. Had enough of pushing myself to complete the stupid things last year!



Spotted you'd joined some challenges. What with uploading to Strava and MapMyRide (as that's what I started with and it's good to see just how far I've come) and Garmin Connect, I'm just wondering whether I have time to upload to anything else, and whether it's worth doing. Thoughts welcome


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Spotted you'd joined some challenges. What with uploading to Strava and MapMyRide (as that's what I started with and it's good to see just how far I've come) and Garmin Connect, I'm just wondering whether I have time to upload to anything else, and whether it's worth doing. Thoughts welcome



Veloviewer links to Strava, so no need to upload anything else.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (27 Mar 2014)

Not very happy, as Zero miles this week as both our bikes have gone into Decathlon at Surrey Quays for their first service. Though it did make my day when the mechanic said "your bikes look like brand new". I didn't have the heart to say we had just cleaned them, so I just smiled and enjoyed the moment. Hopefully they will be ready for collection before the weekend. I did have the option of going out on my hybrid but on opening the shed I found I had a P and on further inspection noticed that the front wheel had also buckled. I have replaced the tube and put on a new tyre but it will be a visit to my local bike shop to get the wheel trued. 
For those who are lucky enough to be out on their bikes today, Happy Cycling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You better get pedalling
> 
> I'm hoping to have it completed by Monday, some fella completed it before the first classic started


I started haven't I what more do you want , got Mo's rain to ride in this aft, the new wheels haven't seen a completely dry ride yet, and as I type it starts 



Mo1959 said:


> Well, I went out but it wasn't very pleasant. Puddly roads, rain came on and off and the breeze was annoying. Couldn't seem to get going at all. Nice warm glow in my cheeks now though!


Joining you shortly with the rain bit Mo. I really did not want to get out of bed knowing what I need to do, anyway I tied my hair back this morning and was about 1/2mph faster than the last two days not a long run right enough but about the same ft/mile


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> Gotta admit, these spd sl's are getting easier to get into! My confidence has gone from rock bottom, to the point were i was 1 moment from taking them off to being lost with out them! Though my muddyfox shoes have the worst design flaw*. The single Velcro strap gets caught on the crank, this makes the strap come off after a mile*!


Have you got them on the right feet? Lol 
Seriously though, mine buckle on the outer edge away from the cranks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Mar 2014)

Pretty chuffed with this afternoons ride 38.28 miles @ 14.4mph with (well depends who you belive) 1,236 on garmin and 1,700 on rwgps. 6 p.b.'s so chuffed with that especially as i was running with panniers. Though it only shows 5 joys of strava.

http://www.strava.com/activities/124426176/


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2014)

After about a week of no bike business, I've been out twice this week, and am getting back into the scheme of things.

Cycling to GFs: http://www.strava.com/activities/124434605

Out tonight after an interview: http://www.strava.com/activities/124434608


----------



## Bangers (27 Mar 2014)

Been a while since I posted been pretty busy but last couple of day I have managed to getup on the bike and The extra work I put into hills paid off today! The mendips was grey and cold but beautiful as always.

http://www.strava.com/activities/124349029


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2014)

Any reason why you're called Bangers? Nice to see a local guy...


----------



## monkeylc (28 Mar 2014)

Not been on a bike for nearly a year due to health and just signed back in to cycle chat :-) 
Can't believe this thread is still going. 
Glad it is though :-) 
You could start your own forum running for this amount of time ;-) 
Anyway, I shall be back on a bike soon thanks to the NHS taking part in the cycle to work scheme. 
Need ideas on a good road bike for £600 ish range? 
P. S nice to see people still getting it forward.


----------



## L14M (28 Mar 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Not been on a bike for nearly a year due to health and just signed back in to cycle chat :-)
> Can't believe this thread is still going.
> Glad it is though :-)
> You could start your own forum running for this amount of time ;-)
> ...


seems to be good value: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/sportif-23-compact-2014-road-bike-ec053266#features
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/11-c-h2-2014-road-bike-ec053978


----------



## L14M (28 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Have you got them on the right feet? Lol
> Seriously though, mine buckle on the outer edge away from the cranks.


Yeah they are correct!

Even the newer ones have it! I have the older version of this shoe:
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-rbs300-mens-cycling-shoes-144027?colcode=14402730
Though that one has a loop, so it may reduce that problem!


----------



## Stonechat (28 Mar 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Not been on a bike for nearly a year due to health and just signed back in to cycle chat :-)
> Can't believe this thread is still going.
> Glad it is though :-)
> You could start your own forum running for this amount of time ;-)
> ...


This is the one I got = stil available
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/felt-z95-sora-wiggle-exclusive/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Not been on a bike for nearly a year due to health and just signed back in to cycle chat :-)
> Can't believe this thread is still going.
> Glad it is though :-)
> You could start your own forum running for this amount of time ;-)
> ...


Nice to see you back.

There is this on a Tiagra group set.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Any reason why you're called Bangers? Nice to see a local guy...



Bangers = Bristols ?


----------



## Middleton Mouse (28 Mar 2014)

my boyfriend took me to some local mountain bike trails on Sunday there. Struggled round the first one, gave up on the second, threw up then threw a hissy fit. Reluctantly went back last night and managed both (albeit slowly).

http://www.callendarestate.co.uk/things-to-do-in-falkirk/cycling-routes

going uphill kills me.


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> my boyfriend took me to some local mountain bike trails on Sunday there. Struggled round the first one, gave up on the second, threw up then threw a hissy fit. Reluctantly went back last night and managed both (albeit slowly).
> 
> http://www.callendarestate.co.uk/things-to-do-in-falkirk/cycling-routes
> 
> going uphill kills me.


You'll soon get used to them the more you ride & will wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## MattMM (28 Mar 2014)

And the proverbial ride of two halves today. Decided on the long (relatively) flat run to Fenwick and back. Awesome on the way out, 8PRs and averaging 15mph, however weather turned nasty just on return leg with brutal northerly headwinds (windchill must have been zero-ish easily) and driving sleet. As a result averaged about 9mph for return - ouch. Did wonders for my mental toughness but needed about 20 minutes in a hot shower before feeling returned in my legs and feet...

http://www.strava.com/activities/124602993


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2014)

Old Plodder said:


> You'll soon get used to them the more you ride & will wonder what all the fuss was about.



I haven't


----------



## Old Plodder (28 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't


More practice needed........


----------



## Stonechat (28 Mar 2014)

Did my first 50 miler since my return to cycling today

53.6 miles @ 13.6 mph and 2201 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/124628686

Went to Richmond Park and did 5 laps anticlockwise (the slightly kinder direction) (about 6.8 miles per lap)
There was some wind though fortinately it was most against me on the Richmond-Kingston downhill leg

Was not as warm either as I anticipated.
Main aim was to break 50 miles, and also to try to harden myself with a longer run

Also discovered a minor wobble on back wheel, causing a little brake rub.
Will see if I can sort this myself

ON the 4th lap going up Sawyers Hill, was overtaken by a cyclist on a folding type bike, carrying a big rucksack
I just had to ignore him and do my own thing.

Well pleased with the effort


----------



## damiengreathouse (29 Mar 2014)

A few friends and I completed a 22 mile ride around the local lake today. This was my "To complete before summer" goal and I truly did not think I had it in me to complete this today. It was just to nice out too cut the ride short. I am so sore right now but it was worth it, such a great day.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Mar 2014)

damiengreathouse said:


> A few friends and I completed a 22 mile ride around the local lake today. This was my "To complete before summer" goal and I truly did not think I had it in me to complete this today. It was just to nice out too cut the ride short. I am so sore right now but it was worth it, such a great day.



Congratulations. It will get easier, just keep at it. I used to be in the same 'boat' if you pardon the pun! A few years ago, I had the same feelings about a 24 mile lake that I struggled to get around. Then I had to have a stop at various intervals and even a break with coffee & cake half way around. Nowadays cycling around the same loch is easy and something I will consider tagging onto the end of a long day ride if the weather is really good and I want to push the distance over the +100km mark or even setting out to do two laps of the same loch...


----------



## Stonechat (29 Mar 2014)

damiengreathouse said:


> A few friends and I completed a 22 mile ride around the local lake today. This was my "To complete before summer" goal and I truly did not think I had it in me to complete this today. It was just to nice out too cut the ride short. I am so sore right now but it was worth it, such a great day.


Yes I agree with @SatNavSaysStraightOn 
Cycling is full of these small barriers.
I was getting hung up about not having done 50 miles, I had several rides nearly there and was always too tired at the end to add a bit more
I could have added a bit more yesterday

Yet when I look back I have come a long way

Today is a recovery day


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2014)

@damiengreathouse Well done, and what a lovely photo.
@SatNavSaysStraightOn Morning Emma. Hope you got a decent sleep.

Rain was battering off the windows early hours and it is still very breezy so I have decided not to go out. I just find the wind soul destroying. I am not the most powerful of riders and I find the wind really hard to push through so don't really enjoy it. Just having brekkie then will get out with the dog.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2014)

@damiengreathouse just what everyone else has said, well done.


Mo1959 said:


> @damiengreathouse Well done, and what a lovely photo.
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn Morning Emma. Hope you got a decent sleep.
> 
> Rain was battering off the windows early hours and it is still very breezy so I have decided not to go out. I just find the wind soul destroying. I am not the most powerful of riders and I find the wind really hard to push through so don't really enjoy it. Just having brekkie then will get out with the dog.


Dont let it get to you Mo, just use a few gears lower and spin, its what I do, dont give a fig about speed any more as I know it requires a lot of effort on the Viking. 

@Stonechat I cant see that happening till at least the 28th, thanks to @Mo1959 @Supersuperleeds 
Got another 50Km done yesterday, so the totals coming done but I have to do that everyday on avg, and I am feeling it a little so I will have to find a gentle run today.


----------



## MattE72 (29 Mar 2014)

Quick Saturday AM ride http://app.strava.com/activities/124808007

Average speed getting better


----------



## Middleton Mouse (29 Mar 2014)

I use it sometimes, my username is CrunchieMac.

damn thought I was on the map my ride thread.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2014)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I use it sometimes, my username is CrunchieMac.
> 
> damn thought I was on the map my ride thread.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @damiengreathouse just what everyone else has said, well done.
> 
> Dont let it get to you Mo, just use a few gears lower and spin, its what I do, dont give a fig about speed any more as I know it requires a lot of effort on the Viking.
> 
> ...



I never made you do anything 

25 miles left to go on the veloviewer challenge, might have a lazy weekend and finish it Monday.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I never made you do anything
> 
> 25 miles left to go on the veloviewer challenge, might have a lazy weekend and finish it Monday.


Well done. I am not even sure why I entered it as I am not feeling the love for big miles just now. It's dry now but still very breezy but can't be bothered anyway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I never made you do anything
> 
> 25 miles left to go on the veloviewer challenge, might have a lazy weekend and finish it Monday.


Not how I read it


----------



## Cold (29 Mar 2014)

Went on my first ever road bike ride this morning think it will take a while to get used to the skinny wheels.


----------



## stevey (29 Mar 2014)

Just a gentle tootle out but had the wind against me on the way back 

http://www.strava.com/activities/124957021

@Colderuk It will get easier  as you get more confident


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Went on my first ever road bike ride this morning think it will take a while to get used to the skinny wheels.


it will come to you.

Well I passed 500 miles finally for the year, 179 this week. That e.n.e. wind whilst it doesn't seem much, sort of kills your speed a bit (11mph according to garmin). I cant see speed is improving much since it was a pretty flat run, but as I said the wind sort of killed for a while.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> it will come to you.
> 
> Well I passed 500 miles finally for the year, 179 this week. That e.n.e. wind whilst it doesn't seem much, sort of kills your speed a bit (11mph according to garmin). I cant see speed is improving much since it was a pretty flat run, but as I said the wind sort of killed for a while.


At least you went out  Can still hear it blowing away out there. Wouldn't be surprised if I don't bother tomorrow either.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

This was my first ride 8months ago , 
https://www.strava.com/activities/72019629

Latest ride this is only a short one 
But can see massive improvement  
https://www.strava.com/activities/124687843


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> This was my first ride 8months ago ,
> https://www.strava.com/activities/72019629
> 
> Latest ride this is only a short one
> ...


Better improvement than i have had over 2 years 

@Mo1959 what surprised me is it was almost clam here,like I said it wasn't bad just seemed it. I just got some sora 9sp on ebay the old style but its sort of in the right direction. £40 so cant complain, now to decide what ratios.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (29 Mar 2014)

Didn't feel like a long ride today as I'm doing a long, hilly ride in the Chilterns tomorrow. Decided to head down to Richmond Park to track my progress over the past month or so (laps are a good way to measure this - I test myself on single lap PRs and 3 lap PRs). It was pretty windy going down the Queens Road and there was a lot of traffic, but I still managed to beat my single lap PR by nearly 2 minutes 30. I can now do a single lap in 21:47 (18.4 mph average according to the most reliable segment length) and I think the way I'm progressing I should be able to get it sub 20 minutes for a single lap and sub 60 minutes for 3 laps within a reasonable amount of time. Really psyched with how quickly I'm progressing having only been doing this cycling lark for less than a couple of months!

Strava info here: http://www.strava.com/activities/124932137


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Didn't feel like a long ride today as I'm doing a long, hilly ride in the Chilterns tomorrow. Decided to head down to Richmond Park to track my progress over the past month or so (laps are a good way to measure this - I test myself on single lap PRs and 3 lap PRs). It was pretty windy going down the Queens Road and there was a lot of traffic, but I still managed to beat my single lap PR by nearly 2 minutes 30. I can now do a single lap in 21:47 (18.4 mph average according to the most reliable segment length) and I think the way I'm progressing I should be able to get it sub 20 minutes for a single lap and sub 60 minutes for 3 laps within a reasonable amount of time. Really psyched with how quickly I'm progressing having only been doing this cycling lark for less than a couple of months!
> 
> Strava info here: http://www.strava.com/activities/124932137


Whoa you are going it some!
My best lap clockwise is around 29 minutes. But admittedly this was on my 50 mile outing so was not pushing it.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2014)

Managed to squeeze in a 20 Mile run before taking Mum out

Actaully avout 19.96 @16.6 mph despite a few inclines and despite slowing down through the traffic lights of Staines
Here is the run

I am getting faster
Less wind and christened my new bib shorts


----------



## morrisman (30 Mar 2014)

Spring has definitely sprung, shorts this morning and no windproof, and a new highest average speed of 16.2 over a flattish 12.8 miles 

Hate to think how fast I will go when I get a road bike rather than my heavy old hybrid


----------



## Eribiste (30 Mar 2014)

The best ride this year so far today; clean bike, nice day, shorts, short sleeved top and fingerless mitts. Spring must be here!

Only 22 miles, but my best av. speed yet of 18.3. How do I celebrate that? Easy. Feeling pleased with myself, I arrive at my house, come to a halt and have a clipless moment just outside the front door!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

Eribiste said:


> The best ride this year so far today; clean bike, nice day, shorts, short sleeved top and fingerless mitts. Spring must be here!
> 
> Only 22 miles, but my best av. speed yet of 18.3. How do I celebrate that? Easy. Feeling pleased with myself, I arrive at my house, come to a halt and have a clipless moment just outside the front door!


Sods law strikes again, hope your allright. Good run.


----------



## Eribiste (30 Mar 2014)

Cheers Nigel, just a scraped knee. It took longer to find the plasters than it did to fix the cut.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2014)

I also got out in shorts, s/s top and fingerless gloves. Took the road bike out and did my fastest ride ever (19mph per the gps, only 18.6mph per Strava) and completed the veloviewer challenge.

Time for a brew

http://www.strava.com/activities/125198557


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Mar 2014)

Family ride out this morning to the park. First time OH has been out for at least 5 months
http://www.strava.com/activities/125199464


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Family ride out this morning to the park. First time OH has been out for at least 5 months
> http://www.strava.com/activities/125199464


C,mon Sue. Not nearly enough ladies on here and I am fed up trying to keep up with all these speedy guys!


----------



## Twotter (30 Mar 2014)

Work, work, work, so first time out for 2 weeks. Tried a different route heading out and enjoyed a longer ride than usual for me. 24.5 miles, at an average of 13.3mph, and a giddy 115ft of elevation (not bad for the Fens)


----------



## stevey (30 Mar 2014)

Went exploring.... Well pleased with my fitness wasn't that bad at all

http://www.strava.com/activities/125241619


----------



## fivepence (30 Mar 2014)

What a beautiful day to slog a few miles , Hopefully it will continue and I can retire the winter bike for a few months

http://www.strava.com/activities/125237454


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Mar 2014)

fivepence said:


> What a beautiful day to slog a few miles , Hopefully it will continue and I can retire the winter bike for a few months
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/125237454


take it you have not seen the weather forecast? rain tomorrow, Thursday & Friday for this area... (I count S-O-T due to cycling over there 2 or 3 times a week!)


----------



## spooks (30 Mar 2014)

Really nice ride today but I was overdressed. It's hard to get your mind out of winter after having to wrap up for so long. I think it was my fastest ever average speed (16.4 mph) which is cool considering how unfit i am!
http://www.strava.com/activities/125255099/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

Nice rides everyone, I developed a little clunk when I was out, I think the cassette may be lose, checked most other stuff, and as the wheel has only been on a week it is possible as it sounds similar to when I didn't do it right when I first started, strava as usual hasn't award at least 1 p.b. but as far as I can tell I got 3.
http://app.strava.com/activities/125263625/segments/2812842206


----------



## stevey (30 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice rides everyone, I developed a little clunk when I was out,



Same here @Nigelnaturist it was fine last week, it only happens when i stand to go uphill when sitting no noise at all???

Will give a mobile bike mechanic a call comes recommended by fellow riders in the area


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> Same here @Nigelnaturist it was fine last week, it only happens when i stand to go uphill when sitting no noise at all???
> 
> Will give a mobile bike mechanic a call comes recommended by fellow riders in the area


I would say crank, but could be anything even catching your front gear cable with the pedal can sound worrying.
mine disappears when you accelerated or constant power so its like the chain line is taught, but when you ease of a little and spin that's when you notice it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

Well strava still hasn't the elevation right rwgps has at 768ft.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2409347

and Bryton at 300ft

http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=5335682

and garmin at 400 ft
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/470241443

take your pick which is right all using the same file.

EDIT and finally 315ft on strava


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I would say crank, but could be anything even catching your front gear cable with the pedal can sound worrying.
> mine disappears when you accelerated or constant power so its like the chain line is taught, but when you ease of a little and spin that's when you notice it.



I had an annoying clicking noise that got worse the faster I pedalled. I worked out it was the laces on my trainers hitting the bike on each revolution.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had an annoying clicking noise that got worse the faster I pedalled. I worked out it was the laces on my trainers hitting the bike on each revolution.


I had that with my previous shoes, these have Velcro and a ratchet strap.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

I got to go out again 2.44 miles short of 200 in the last 7 days, though it my first day of the week. Strava run Mon-Sun, so worth doing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got to go out again 2.44 miles short of 200 in the last 7 days, though it my first day of the week. Strava run Mon-Sun, so worth doing.



You've been re-bitten by the bug again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You've been re-bitten by the bug again


It never really went away, I was very ill after all that s*** in Nov, losing my garmin like I did, I was in hospital once, and cost I didn't have the money for basic bits, the chain has been on since May or so likewise the cassette and the 19th is a little worn others seem fine, but I got 3400 Sora 9sp triple shifter last night on ebay for £40 chain and cassette will be about £25 from chainreactions, I was putting off doing the chain ect till I got the shifters, though I had toyed with the idea of using the 9sp chain and cogs with 8sp spacers on the cassette.
O yea and its your fault all these miles with nothing from like 10-50 miles a week nothing a week to 200.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2014)

morrisman said:


> Spring has definitely sprung, shorts this morning and no windproof, and a new highest average speed of 16.2 over a flattish 12.8 miles
> 
> Hate to think how fast I will go when I get a road bike rather than my heavy old hybrid


YEs I have found improvements since the change, Improvements have really begun to grow


----------



## mrcunning (30 Mar 2014)

Short story here, Well after packing up football and giggalooing I ve started to do gym and bike riding.The bike riding started off steady doing around 10 miles, but ive progressed to 40-50 miles a trip now..im not sure i want to do more than that to be honest..
But its a great feeling of achievement...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Mar 2014)

mrcunning said:


> Short story here, Well after packing up football and giggalooing I ve started to do gym and bike riding.The bike riding started off steady doing around 10 miles, but ive progressed to 40-50 miles a trip now..im not sure i want to do more than that to be honest..
> But its a great feeling of achievement...


I just ride 30-40 miles usually I am happy with that, I go further sometimes.


----------



## MattE72 (30 Mar 2014)

Perfect weather for riding this morning. Average speed was up again and a few PRs. Bit windy on the way back otherwise I might have a had another couple!
http://app.strava.com/activities/125177484


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (30 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Didn't feel like a long ride today as I'm doing a long, hilly ride in the Chilterns tomorrow. Decided to head down to Richmond Park to track my progress over the past month or so (laps are a good way to measure this - I test myself on single lap PRs and 3 lap PRs). It was pretty windy going down the Queens Road and there was a lot of traffic, but I still managed to beat my single lap PR by nearly 2 minutes 30. I can now do a single lap in 21:47 (18.4 mph average according to the most reliable segment length) and I think the way I'm progressing I should be able to get it sub 20 minutes for a single lap and sub 60 minutes for 3 laps within a reasonable amount of time. Really psyched with how quickly I'm progressing having only been doing this cycling lark for less than a couple of months!
> 
> Strava info here: http://www.strava.com/activities/124932137



Long, hilly ride in the Chilterns as planned here: http://www.strava.com/activities/125377534

It's my longest ride to date (80.7 miles) and I'm reasonably happy with the average speed (14.6mph) given how much climbing there was in the route (4,203 feet) and how steep some of it was - some reasonable 6% climbs and then some slightly shorter 8 and 9% climbs thrown in. One section was 12% over 0.4 miles apparently which I'm happy to have even made it up without having to walk (although I did have to stop a couple of times to let oncoming cars down the very narrow lane).

All in all, a fantastic ride!


----------



## stevey (30 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Long, hilly ride in the Chilterns as planned here: http://www.strava.com/activities/125377534
> 
> It's my longest ride to date (80.7 miles) and I'm reasonably happy with the average speed (14.6mph) given how much climbing there was in the route (4,203 feet) and how steep some of it was - some reasonable 6% climbs and then some slightly shorter 8 and 9% climbs thrown in. One section was 12% over 0.4 miles apparently which I'm happy to have even made it up without having to walk (although I did have to stop a couple of times to let oncoming cars down the very narrow lane).
> 
> All in all, a fantastic ride!



Top effort @Mr_K_Dilkington


----------



## NorvernRob (30 Mar 2014)

Went out with a mate today and did a lovely but tough ride in the Peak District to Bakewell and back. 52 miles with 5,200ft of climbing and I was cream crackered!

Quick pic at the top of a long, long drag!


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (30 Mar 2014)

One thing I'm quite aware of at this point is my really shoddy ability to climb when put of the saddle (on longish or fairly steep climbs at least). I can sit down and plug away at climbs no problem, but trying to get some power down out of the saddle, to mix things up using different muscle groups or to emphasise the power in my legs over my cardiovascular system for a while is just not a pretty sight. 

I'll shift up a couple of gears on the rear sprocket as I get out of the saddle to try and give it some, but my legs fade really quickly. Even on the lower gears, I can't maintain much time out of the saddle, whereas I can sit down and plug away at the climb without too much problem.

Even in the saddle, I feel like the strength on my legs holds me back long before my breathing and heart rate is really red lining it.

How would I train to be better at this (and generally to have more strength in the legs when climbing)? 

Simply climb more hills? High resistance, high intensity interval training? Something else?


----------



## Shaun Robinson (30 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> One thing I'm quite aware of at this point is my really shoddy ability to climb when put of the saddle (on longish or fairly steep climbs at least). I can sit down and plug away at climbs no problem, but trying to get some power down out of the saddle, to mix things up using different muscle groups or to emphasise the power in my legs over my cardiovascular system for a while is just not a pretty sight.
> 
> I'll shift up a couple of gears on the rear sprocket as I get out of the saddle to try and give it some, but my legs fade really quickly. Even on the lower gears, I can't maintain much time out of the saddle, whereas I can sit down and plug away at the climb without too much problem.
> 
> ...


Hill reps would prob be best any maybe look at your technique , or lose weight ?! all good hill climbers are twiglets, I know wiggins is 6'3" and weighs in just over 11 stone , I've lost 20lbs recently and hills I used to climb don't even feel like hills any more


----------



## DaveyM (31 Mar 2014)

Well the new Gatorskins are on now all I need is a couple of thumb replacements, its fair to say they are a pain to get on 
I have been out and about, sneaking in a few miles here and there.
I have some good news - my bike is paid off, no more C2W deductions.

Still don't think I need a n+1 bike the one I have still is vastly better than its owner 

Good to see that you are all well and still out and about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Long, hilly ride in the Chilterns as planned here: http://www.strava.com/activities/125377534
> 
> It's my longest ride to date (80.7 miles) and I'm reasonably happy with the average speed (14.6mph) given how much climbing there was in the route (4,203 feet) and how steep some of it was - some reasonable 6% climbs and then some slightly shorter 8 and 9% climbs thrown in. One section was 12% over 0.4 miles apparently which I'm happy to have even made it up without having to walk (although I did have to stop a couple of times to let oncoming cars down the very narrow lane).
> 
> All in all, a fantastic ride!


By rights they should give way to you as you are the one coming up the hill. and what's more unmotorised. Great effort.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Mar 2014)

Just a short quick loop this morning;

http://www.strava.com/activities/125558157

Nice to have no wind even if it did spit with rain.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a short quick loop this morning;
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/125558157
> 
> Nice to have no wind even if it did spit with rain.


You'll be breaking the speed limit soon! Wish I could say the same but was still a chilly breeze here and I tried to do a bit more hills so pretty slow average. Thought I was seriously struggling on the first climb but got to the top and tried to go back onto the big ring and found I was on it! No wonder it was hard. Lol. Not very good for the chain but not in the habit of cross chaining. I was sure I had changed down at the start.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll be breaking the speed limit soon! Wish I could say the same but was still a chilly breeze here and I tried to do a bit more hills so pretty slow average. Thought I was seriously struggling on the first climb but got to the top and *tried to go back onto the big ring and found I was on it! * No wonder it was hard. Lol. Not very good for the chain but not in the habit of cross chaining. I was sure I had changed down at the start.


Done that a few times , but then they are shorter here the climbs.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You'll be breaking the speed limit soon!


Lol, I wish. No climbing on this loop, nice and flat.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (31 Mar 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> By rights they should give way to you as you are the one coming up the hill. and what's more unmotorised. Great effort.



Usually I'd agree, but the lane was only just wider than the cars. I had to stop and lean against the earth bank on one side to allow us to get past each other. Riding by the cars wasn't an option.


----------



## Jamie Marcinko (31 Mar 2014)

I bought a road bike on Friday, I am 6ft and 19 stone. I bought one of those indoor bike stands things so I can ride indoors and get used to the bike and get my fitness up before I take to the road lol.

I currently can ride the equivelant of 500 yards before I jump off my seat as it is the most uncomfortable feeling I have ever had!!

So dont worry NO ONE CAN BE AS BAD AS ME at the moment haha. I have about 4 weeks before I will need to do a daily commute of 12.6 miles as I am selling my car for a healthier lifestyle.

I will keep you updated when I make the transition from consvervatory biking to the world of actual road biking and how much weight I lose in the process.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (31 Mar 2014)

Not a very good week, bikes were in for service. Then a number of family commitments got in the way so my son and I only managed a 25 mile run yesterday.


Jamie Marcinko said:


> I bought a road bike on Friday, I am 6ft and 19 stone. I bought one of those indoor bike stands things so I can ride indoors and get used to the bike and get my fitness up before I take to the road lol.
> So dont worry NO ONE CAN BE AS BAD AS ME at the moment haha. I have about 4 weeks before I will need to do a daily commute of 12.6 miles as I am selling my car for a healthier lifestyle.
> 
> I will keep you updated when I make the transition from consvervatory biking to the world of actual road biking and how much weight I lose in the process.


Well done Jamie
Take your time and you will soon see the improvements and feel a lot better for doing it. Good Luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2014)

Jamie Marcinko said:


> I bought a road bike on Friday, I am 6ft and 19 stone. I bought one of those indoor bike stands things so I can ride indoors and get used to the bike and get my fitness up before I take to the road lol.
> 
> I currently can ride the equivelant of 500 yards before I jump off my seat as it is the most uncomfortable feeling I have ever had!!
> 
> ...



Forget the rollers/trainer and just get out and ride, watch what you eat and the weight will drop off you. You will get used to the saddle eventually, but in the meantime invest in some sudocrem. I would also go do a test run of your commute.

Good luck and enjoy the bike, don't forget to come in here and post your progress and if you haven't found Strava yet, go have a look at it.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2014)

@Jamie Marcinko Good advice from @Supersuperleeds but find Strava at your peril......it's addictive!
Is the 12.6 miles a round trip or each way? If it's each way and you are struggling initially, why don't you hang on to the car for a few weeks so you can break yourself in gently by maybe taking the car every second day for the first week, then just a couple of times the next week and then when you know you are definitely comfortable, get shot of it at that point.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2014)

Easily managed to true the rear wheel wobble this am


----------



## MattMM (31 Mar 2014)

So owing to the weather being better than Friday headwind-wise (only 15-20 mph which is a gentle breeze for this part of Scotland), hit the same route. Speed on the return a lot better as hoped for and pleasingly, for first time ever, used third ring of the triple to max out speed on way out. Also for first time ever, had no need to use easy ring on triple at all, so well chuffed. Legs are starting to feel it now though, so a foam roller grunt-a-thon may be in order soon...

http://www.strava.com/activities/125566843


----------



## Leescfc79 (31 Mar 2014)

Took the bike to work in the car today so I could stop off on the way home and start taking advantage of the lighter evenings.

15 miles at an average speed of 14.4 mph which is a bit faster than I've been recently so pretty happy.

http://app.strava.com/activities/125647327


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Mar 2014)

Today's little sortie took me to over 1000 miles for the year to date, not far by some standards I know but my best 3 consecutive months so happy days! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/125607687


----------



## Exile (31 Mar 2014)

Back on the bike today, just commuting but it felt so good to be back on the bike. A week of standing about waiting for a bus to stand about on and it was starting to wear thin. Now plotting some longer rides home as the lighter evenings roll on. Did 100 miles last month (with time off for broken spokes), but hoping to get it up to at least 350 (!!!) this month, Spoke Gods willing...


----------



## Triban5riderGD (31 Mar 2014)

I couldn't wait to get out on my bike today, but I had to wait for my son Alex to get home from school first. Todays ride was quite a hilly route of just over 16 miles, which we both really enjoyed. Unfortunately Im still struggling on hills, as being over weight doesn't help. Ive currently plateaued at just under 18 stone so I will have to take a long hard look at my diet to get things moving in the right direction.
On the plus side we have racked up 457 miles riding together.. I can safely say that both our bottoms are now well and truly bedded into our saddles. With just 6 more weeks to go before we undertake our London to Brighton ride I think our next step is to up our distances. (our longest ride so far is 43 miles). As this is our first long distance ride any advice from you seasoned veterans would be most helpful.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Mar 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Today's little sortie took me to over 1000 miles for the year to date, not far by some standards I know but my best 3 consecutive months so happy days!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/125607687


400 miles more than me. 
Sorted the clunking, cleaned the chainset, re-greased the bolts and tightened the b.b. a touch.
Ordered a 13-25 HG50 cassette and KMC 9sp chain, hopefully everything will sort of arrive together.

http://www.strava.com/activities/125708716


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2014)

I end March with 438 miles for the month, and what seems incredible to me, over 15,000 feet climbed


----------



## morrisman (31 Mar 2014)

379 miles and 10070 ft for the month


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2014)

Oh well, not a good start to April, as forecast the rain came on around 5am and is set to be on for the entire day. Not such a keen cyclist that I wish to get a soaking


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh well, not a good start to April, as forecast the rain came on around 5am and is set to be on for the entire day. Not such a keen cyclist that I wish to get a soaking


Mo you do enough anyway, good to take a day ( week, month 1/4) off once in a while


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo you do enough anyway, good to take a day ( week, month 1/4) off once in a while


Huge difference in weather between Scotland and England just now. So jealous looking at some of the areas down south. A full 10 degrees warmer, much drier and less wind. Sounds lovely


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Huge difference in weather between Scotland and England just now. So jealous looking at some of the areas down south. A full 10 degrees warmer, much drier and less wind. Sounds lovely


Damp and overcast here, it was raining a short while ago, but I still have some miles to clock up, got another 28 miles late on yesterday, best performance so far this year over distance, slightly better than Sunday with a little more climbing per mile by 11ft a mile, still nothing like your general ride Mo.
Sunday was 22ft/mile yesterday 33ft/mile, pretty flat in other words.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Damp and overcast here, it was raining a short while ago, but I still have some miles to clock up, got another 28 miles late on yesterday, best performance so far this year over distance, slightly better than Sunday with a little more climbing per mile by 11ft a mile, still nothing like your general ride Mo.
> Sunday was 22ft/mile yesterday 33ft/mile, pretty flat in other words.


I have not used that measure of feet/mile before @Nigelnaturist 
Looking at my rides recently they are between 8 and 45 feet per mile
(There is one 66 but think the Garmin has thrown up a spurious figure)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I have not used that measure of feet/mile before @Nigelnaturist
> Looking at my rides recently they are between 8 and 45 feet per mile
> (There is one 66 but think the Garmin has thrown up a spurious figure)



Mine are usually in the 30-40ft/mile mark, it is a better way of showing how difficult a ride may have been, its not perfect (nothing is), it also depends what site you use yesterday Bryton had it at 511ft gain rwgps 951ft garmin 687ft strava 664ft, I started with rwgps so use that for comparison data, though I keep the unit data as well. (at the moment a rider 20).


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I have not used that measure of feet/mile before @Nigelnaturist
> Looking at my rides recently they are between 8 and 45 feet per mile
> (There is one 66 but think the Garmin has thrown up a spurious figure)



I do this after most rides, helps me to explain the difference in my average speed . Living in Essex I class anything around the 40ft/mile area as hilly (which most of mine are as I tend to get bored quickly on the flat so go looking for inclines). If I head to the coast that can be as low at 18ft/mile.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Huge difference in weather between Scotland and England just now. So jealous looking at some of the areas down south. A full 10 degrees warmer, much drier and less wind. Sounds lovely


Fog at the moment Mo then hopefully .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I do this after most rides, helps me to explain the difference in my average speed . Living in Essex I class anything around the 40ft/mile area as hilly (which most of mine are as I tend to get bored quickly on the flat so go looking for inclines). If I head to the coast that can be as low at 18ft/mile.


A bit like my rides Sat/Sun well 29 and 22, but it all depends which site you use for data, rwgps always seems higher than the others.


----------



## morrisman (1 Apr 2014)

Off to buy some clipless pedals and look at (probably buy) a new bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Off to buy some clipless pedals and look at (probably buy) a new bike


I dont look at bikes or try not to


----------



## L14M (1 Apr 2014)

Lol

Feeling better, Today'll be a miss but tomorrow I shall get out and really get some millage in 

Liam


----------



## Leescfc79 (1 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A bit like my rides Sat/Sun well 29 and 22, but it all depends which site you use for data, rwgps always seems higher than the others.



I usually use Stravas corrected elevation now, it can vary so much between sites but I figure as long as I use the same site it is ok!


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Apr 2014)

Another quick loop this morning.

http://www.strava.com/activities/125859301

Must be doing something right, a top ten place and I am creeping up the Prison segment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I usually use Stravas corrected elevation now, it can vary so much between sites but I figure as long as I use the same site it is ok!


From what I understand strava only includes elevation from a certain climb rates i.e. it wouldn't include 10ft over a mile for example or under a certain height/distance sort of thing, I might be wrong, and as everyone knows it robs you of elevation, when I had the Edge 500 with barometric readings strava would quite happily take 500ft of a 1,300ft gain ride, and rwgps was always closer to those readings than strava ever was, at the moment I have no choice as Rider 20 only takes elevation from the gps plots, and that gives wacky readings on strava till its sorted.

Brifters have arrive, which isn't bad to say I only won the auction on Sat night, just to wait on the 9sp cassette and chain now which will hopefully be tomorrow. 
Created a summary sheet in access for Veloviewer showing how far left and how many miles per day to do, with a sub table showing the rides involved.
As you can see I didn't really start till the 18th.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Apr 2014)

It would be easy for me to do 30 mile flat rides
Since December at least I have been seeking out the hills

Training plan calls for this to be a recovery week
Will do Only short rides until Sunday
Depends on the weather What I do then
(And I do feel I gain through less )


----------



## morrisman (1 Apr 2014)

So it looks like a Giant Defy 2 then. Test ride on Thursday 

Now out to fit the clipless pedals to my hybrid


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> It would be easy for me to do 30 mile flat rides
> Since December at least I have been seeking out the hills
> 
> Training plan calls for this to be a recovery week
> ...


I did more climbing last winter (2012-13), these days I try and mix things up, but coming late to the Spring Challenge over on veloviewer, I really need miles not elevation at the moment, also spinning at a lower H.R. is better for trimming a little weight.


----------



## DavidD (1 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> So it looks like a Giant Defy 2 then. Test ride on Thursday
> 
> Now out to fit the clipless pedals to my hybrid


Need to let us know how you get on with the clipless pedals and what bike you get, have been looking at the giant defy range myself more at the 4 or 5 though


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2014)

This morning did not look very promising. It was dismal and very misty. However by 10.00am the mist was gone and there was bright  . I got my trusty steed ready and by 11.30 i was off. Down the A470, then onto the A489, then onto the B4404. Over the bridge over the river dovey and a sharp left onto a narrow lane that took me to the tiny village of Cemmaes. Then turn right back onto the A489, and then a left back onto the A470, then back up the lane to my home. A loop that was 14 miles in total. i have never cycled that far before and i was well and truly cream crackered when i got home.

I stopped a couple of time to take some pictures, that i have posted below. I hope you like them. beautiful day and i absolutely chuffed with my distance.


----------



## morrisman (1 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> Need to let us know how you get on with the clipless pedals and what bike you get, have been looking at the giant defy range myself more at the 4 or 5 though


Well, looks very much like a Defy 2, will be test riding on Thursday 

Clipless pedals fitted to my hybrid, cleats fitted to shoes, practice against shed for 20 per side, twice around the crescent with stops and right turns onto the road we crescent off of, then a ride around town with more right turns and traffic. All seems well, clipping out seems easier than clipping in. Really like the feel of the pedals and the shoes, comfortable and positive and seemingly more power available as I appear to be one gear higher than what I'm used to. 

I am sure all this ease and confidence will lead to a moment soon enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well, looks very much like a Defy 2, will be test riding on Thursday
> 
> Clipless pedals fitted to my hybrid, cleats fitted to shoes, practice against shed for 20 per side, twice around the crescent with stops and right turns onto the road we crescent off of, then a ride around town with more right turns and traffic. All seems well, clipping out seems easier than clipping in. Really like the feel of the pedals and the shoes, comfortable and positive and seemingly more power available as I appear to be one gear higher than what I'm used to.
> 
> I am sure all this ease and confidence will lead to a moment soon enough.


I found it easier unclipping when I started, clipping in will get easier.


----------



## Bangers (1 Apr 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Any reason why you're called Bangers? Nice to see a local guy...


A nickname I picked up when I was 8 years old and has stuck ( I'm now 32 and it's still going strong) it came from a cartoon about two chimps called Bangers and Mash and my surname is Banwell so to a a group of 8 year olds Banwell became Bangers, I do wish that story was more interesting . 

Got out on Saturday for a nice flat 30 miler but I'm going to struggle this week to get out at all due to mine and my wife's work commitments so at best I may get out on Friday for a hill climb and Sunday for something a little longer.


----------



## DavidD (1 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well, looks very much like a Defy 2, will be test riding on Thursday
> 
> Clipless pedals fitted to my hybrid, cleats fitted to shoes, practice against shed for 20 per side, twice around the crescent with stops and right turns onto the road we crescent off of, then a ride around town with more right turns and traffic. All seems well, clipping out seems easier than clipping in. Really like the feel of the pedals and the shoes, comfortable and positive and seemingly more power available as I appear to be one gear higher than what I'm used to.
> 
> I am sure all this ease and confidence will lead to a moment soon enough.


Which system did you opt for the spd sl road version or did you go down the mtb spd route?


----------



## Exile (1 Apr 2014)

Horrible start to the month. Roll the bike out the house ready for work, hear a strange metallic tinkle I've heard before. Sure enough, another spoke on the rear has gone. Very not a happy camper getting to work this morning, and even less so getting home, what with the traffic chaos around Old Trafford.

Given the hassle of getting the bike to Decathlon for yet another fix (which will only be the second with them, and will probably take another week from when I can get it there), I think I'm just going to take the bike to my local bike shop for a new rear wheel this weekend. Only problem is this weekend is also pay-day... first wage on hand in a bike shop. Could be expensive...


----------



## morrisman (1 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> Which system did you opt for the spd sl road version or did you go down the mtb spd route?


MTB SPDs with Shimano RT
82 shoes


----------



## Ootini (1 Apr 2014)

This evening's post work ride : http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2419849 Lovely weather and an enjoyable ride.

Having a little trouble with the crank arm, as per my thread in Technical Know How : http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/loose-crank.153193/


----------



## Razzle (1 Apr 2014)

Here's my ride from tonight. https://www.strava.com/activities/125973802


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Apr 2014)

Exile said:


> Horrible start to the month. Roll the bike out the house ready for work, hear a strange metallic tinkle I've heard before. Sure enough, another spoke on the rear has gone. Very not a happy camper getting to work this morning, and even less so getting home, what with the traffic chaos around Old Trafford.
> 
> Given the hassle of getting the bike to Decathlon for yet another fix (which will only be the second with them, and will probably take another week from when I can get it there), I think I'm just going to take the bike to my local bike shop for a new rear wheel this weekend. Only problem is this weekend is also pay-day... first wage on hand in a bike shop. Could be expensive...


These were cheaper http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPSHOEM501/shimano-r501-c24-clincher-wheelset


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> These were cheaper http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/WPSHOEM501/shimano-r501-c24-clincher-wheelset


cheaper here http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...bladed-spoke-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr203



Exile said:


> Horrible start to the month. Roll the bike out the house ready for work, hear a strange metallic tinkle I've heard before. Sure enough, another spoke on the rear has gone. Very not a happy camper getting to work this morning, and even less so getting home, what with the traffic chaos around Old Trafford.
> 
> Given the hassle of getting the bike to Decathlon for yet another fix (which will only be the second with them, and will probably take another week from when I can get it there), I think I'm just going to take the bike to my local bike shop for a new rear wheel this weekend. Only problem is this weekend is also pay-day... first wage on hand in a bike shop. Could be expensive...


and cheaper still if you stick with the standard spokes, here http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/ro...andard-spoke-clincher-wheels-pair/shimwhfr202

also there may be an additional 10% off if you try the CASH10 code shown on the front page - may or may not apply. My OH has a set of these on his T3 and even he noticed the difference! (the 10% discount would seem to apply and there is free postage as well - which when we used it earlier in the year was quite quick!)


----------



## Triban5riderGD (2 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> It would be easy for me to do 30 mile flat rides
> Since December at least I have been seeking out the hills
> 
> Training plan calls for this to be a recovery week
> ...


What training plan are you doing Stonechat. Are you having a whole week for recovery?
You certainly seem to be on target for your LtoB ride, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn good one, I was a touch tired last night, @Exile as most back wheels will start at around the£50-60 mark these are a good alternative to the wheels you have, I got the RS10 last year and one spoke on the front went after nearly a year, (nearly 7,000 miles), however the rear rim developed two cracks but planet-x replaced them with no problems with RS11's and £10 credit as they were cheaper then the RS10's were last year.


----------



## MattMM (2 Apr 2014)

Good solid ride today, if unspectacular in terms of PRs. Wee bit of a headwind on way back on what is a fairly hilly return so not too despondent. Sometimes sold and unspectacular are what you need...

http://www.strava.com/activities/126184628


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2014)

Its raining here, but after such a great ride yesterday, I don't mind. I'll use today as a day of rest.


----------



## Exile (2 Apr 2014)

Thanks @Nigelnaturist and @SatNavSaysStraightOn, they do look like a nice set of wheels at a very decent price. Will definitely have a think on them. 

Out of interest, what difference do the bladed spokes make to the wheel, or is it just a looks thing?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Apr 2014)

Exile said:


> Out of interest, what difference do the bladed spokes make to the wheel, or is it just a looks thing?


At my level probably not a lot, I dont know how much spokes or for the normal R501, but the one for my bladed RS10 front was £4 +£1.50 for the nipple and then postage, just under £9, but it was only the one in 11 months and nearly 7,000 miles. the RS11's are touch lighter than the 501's for not a lot more, £90 @ planet-x, but again not sure at my level the benifits, however changing fromm the XR18's that were stock on my bike last April, I did get almost 1mph improvement, but this could be just and improvement on the hubs.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Apr 2014)

Exile said:


> Thanks @Nigelnaturist and @SatNavSaysStraightOn, they do look like a nice set of wheels at a very decent price. Will definitely have a think on them.
> 
> Out of interest, what difference do the bladed spokes make to the wheel, or is it just a looks thing?



from our point of view, we can clip on wrap around 3m spoke reflectors on the standard spokes (for commuting etc), the bladed ones are exactly that - more aerodynamic I think... and more expensive to replace... certainly at my level and my OH's level, I don't think bladed ones are really necessary


----------



## L14M (2 Apr 2014)

So, as you lot know I was slacking recently.
Being ill twice in a 3 week window isn't nice plus a deadline at school!

But i'm feeling better, and have 2 weeks off as of Friday (half day ), so i'm planning on getting some miles in! But for now this'll do:
It was a trip to halfords and back via many other roads ! Got myself a spare tube and a pump to carry around after the 4 recent punctures!
Its actually 12.4miles but i had a half decent average speed, then i hit traffic so i thought "screw this" and saved the ride and made a second ride for the last half mile home 
http://www.strava.com/activities/126306025

Liam


----------



## Exile (2 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> At my level probably not a lot, I dont know how much spokes or for the normal R501, but the one for my bladed RS10 front was £4 +£1.50 for the nipple and then postage, just under £9, but it was only the one in 11 months and nearly 7,000 miles. the RS11's are touch lighter than the 501's for not a lot more, £90 @ planet-x, but again not sure at my level the benifits, however changing fromm the XR18's that were stock on my bike last April, I did get almost 1mph improvement, but this could be just and improvement on the hubs.





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> from our point of view, we can clip on wrap around 3m spoke reflectors on the standard spokes (for commuting etc), the bladed ones are exactly that - more aerodynamic I think... and more expensive to replace... certainly at my level and my OH's level, I don't think bladed ones are really necessary



As I expected then, someone one a lighter bike with a lighter body and more power would notice more difference than me. Still a well priced set, although I'm not sure that I'm built for riding on 24 spokes at the moment, especially with the loaded bags for my commute.

In other news, I've taken to counting cyclist on the way to work. It doesn't help me forget I should be on the bike, but it's interesting to see what difference the weather makes to the numbers. 48 this damp, grey morning compared to 62 in the hazy morning sunshine yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2014)

I think the weather always makes a huge difference in the number of cyclists. Nice weather makes people feel so much better, and makes them want to get out and about. I know it makes a big difference to me.


----------



## L14M (2 Apr 2014)

Hmm, anyone know where i can get a r501 front wheel only?

Cheers


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> Hmm, anyone know where i can get a r501 front wheel only?
> 
> Cheers


Chain Reaction £49.99. Don't know if that's the cheapest. Sounds not bad though.


----------



## DavidD (2 Apr 2014)

EIile said:


> As I expected then, someone one a lighter bike with a lighter body and more power would notice more difference than me. Still a well priced set, although I'm not sure that I'm built for riding on 24 spokes at the moment, especially with the loaded bags for my commute.
> 
> In other news, I've taken to counting cyclist on the way to work. It doesn't help me forget I should be on the bike, but it's interesting to see what difference the weather makes to the numbers. 48 this damp, grey morning compared to 62 in the hazy morning sunshine yesterday.


How long Is your commute I'm lucky to see 2


----------



## Exile (2 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> How long Is your commute I'm lucky to see 2



About six and a half miles, in to the city centre along one main road and out the other side by two others. That means I get to see cyclists heading in to the centre from two directions, and one of the roads the bus runs along leads to the universities so that probably bumps the numbers up a bit.

Still, I was amazed when I started counting them at just how many there actually were. They're spread out though, mostly, only see a couple at a time, not the packed ASL's and cycle lanes some YouTubers have.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

No cycling today by the looks of things. It's absolutely pouring and cold with it. After coming home soaked and cold yesterday I don't fancy a repeat. Just when things looked like they might be drying up a bit we are set for another pretty wet few days.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

It's not nice here either. Misty, damp and dark. I'll do some stretching exercises instead.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It's not nice here either. Misty, damp and dark. I'll do some stretching exercises instead.


Does stretching count as exercise? 

It's a thought even walking the dog. Will be a marathon of putting on waterproof everything, trudging through the rain then having to dry a wet/muddy dog on return. Not very pleasant. Just getting so fed up of it now.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Does stretching count as exercise?
> 
> It's a thought even walking the dog. Will be a marathon of putting on waterproof everything, trudging through the rain then having to dry a wet/muddy dog on return. Not very pleasant. Just getting so fed up of it now.



As far as I'm concerned any kind of movement is exercise. If I feel very lazy, the only stretching I'll do is stretching my arm out to reach my coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> As far as I'm concerned any kind of movement is exercise. If I feel very lazy, the only stretching I'll do is stretching my arm out to reach my coffee.


Ha, ha......oh well, I've done quite well stretching out for my toast and tea so far  Glad I managed a decent cycle yesterday. I don't feel quite so guilty at the prospect of just sitting around today.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha......oh well, I've done quite well stretching out for my toast and tea so far  Glad I managed a decent cycle yesterday. I don't feel quite so guilty at the prospect of just sitting around today.



Good for you. Never feel guilty about having quiet days. Just cycling a couple of miles gives us the advantage over thousands of people who do diddly squat. EVER .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

@welsh dragon dont listen to @Mo1959, she can out ride me any day


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

I bet she can. MO1959 is a fantastic cyclist so, I've heard.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon dont listen to @Mo1959, she can out ride me any day


Well, I won't be outriding you today Nigel. It's so overcast it's still nearly dark and the rain is streaming down the windows!  I've seriously had enough of nearly constant rain now.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I won't be outriding you today Nigel. It's so overcast it's still nearly dark and the rain is streaming down the windows!  I've seriously had enough of nearly constant rain now.



I know how you feel. Up until about 3 weeks ago, it rained here constantly for 4 months. Bloody weather.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I know how you feel. Up until about 3 weeks ago, it rained here constantly for 4 months. Bloody weather.


The cat has even crawled back into bed rather than sit on my knee! Well, it's not going off any time soon so I'm off to get the dog out. No doubt be a day of sitting at the computer drinking endless cups of tea/coffee and eating too much!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I won't be outriding you today Nigel. It's so overcast it's still nearly dark and the rain is streaming down the windows!  I've seriously had enough of nearly constant rain now.


maybe so but you have 600 miles on me so far, and we were close last year with you climbing much more than me. 
You have more top 10 and 25 places than me, whats more from a lot less segments than i have covered.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

I think both of you are excellent cyclists, and the newbies here are very lucky to have you to ask for advise and guidance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

@welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

Exile said:


> As I expected then, someone one a lighter bike with a lighter body and more power would notice more difference than me. Still a well priced set, although* I'm not sure that I'm built for riding on 24 spokes at the moment*, especially with the loaded bags for my commute.
> 
> In other news, I've taken to counting cyclist on the way to work. It doesn't help me forget I should be on the bike, but it's interesting to see what difference the weather makes to the numbers. 48 this damp, grey morning compared to 62 in the hazy morning sunshine yesterday.



My OH won't thank me for this comment, but then he won't see it either . He is +85kg or thereabouts (and still claiming the scales are lying to him)... he has a pannier rack and panniers on the red T3 and has had no issues with these wheels so don't discount them. He cycles with a heavy works laptop - think of a 17 inch screen laptop etc... he also has nowhere to leave things at work so has to take in shoes an things each time. He is also - how's this best phrased, not the most careful/observant of cyclists and ploughs through most things regardless of what the rest of the world (or his wife) thinks a bike should do. So often hits potholes that he could have gone around etc... the wheels have only been on since January, but are still true - which is more than could be said for the decathlon pair after a similar time/mileage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

@Exile as @SatNavSaysStraightOn says, I ride with a rear rack and bag (with drop down panniers) on the RS10's I weighed in last year (latter half) about 79-80kg's the bike weight could be upto 20Kg so about 100Kg's or so, last month I noticed two cracks in the rear rim, not sure if this was down to weight or a failing on my part or a structural fault in the metal/construction, I have also hit some pot holes pretty hard, so the extra spoke count on the 501's should cope better.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon dont listen to @Mo1959, she can out ride me any day



She can out ride most of us


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Apr 2014)

I was over 130kg when I started on my T3, still on the same original wheels although the back is out of true at present. I was very sympathetic towards them when riding. 
I'm looking forward to fitting some replacements soon!


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> What training plan are you doing Stonechat. Are you having a whole week for recovery?
> You certainly seem to be on target for your LtoB ride, well done.


Well I am using the British Cycling training plan which is for 'beginners' doing 60 mile Sportive
I try to keep to it, but particularly on my longer rides do my own thing. However some of the tasks would be better on a turbo which I don't have.
THe recovery week dies have cycling on the Wednesday, thogh my 10 mile blast yesterday was not quite what they had in mind

i am doing well, I just need to focus on hill climbs, much improved , though still a weaker area
Really good hills not in my local area
I have done Box Hill, and may do Leith Hill

Want to have attempted some tougher hills


----------



## morrisman (3 Apr 2014)

Have a Giant Defy 2 on order, should be in the shop on Saturday. Had a test ride on a Defy 4 (only one in my size in stock) a bit scary to ride after my 15 year old hybrid but fast and went up hills really easily


----------



## DavidD (3 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Have Giant Defy 2 on order, should be in the shop on Saturday. Had a test ride on a Defy 4 (only one in my size in stock) a bit scary to ride after my 15 year old hybrid but fast and went up hills really easily


Did you find a big difference between the 2 and the 4 in the quality. Is the difference in price quite obvious?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think both of you are excellent cyclists, and the newbies here are very lucky to have you to ask for advise and guidance.



Yup, agreed!


----------



## morrisman (3 Apr 2014)

Well, first proper ride with clipless pedals and what a revelation, faster (by about 10% against this years stats), more comfortable, more connected. Clipping in has become second nature after yesterday's problems and clipping out mostly fine...... A slight moment by the bike shed when I unclipped left and leant right but saved myself against a bin


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well, first proper ride with clipless pedals and what a revelation, faster (by about 10% against this years stats), more comfortable, more connected. Clipping in has become second nature after yesterday's problems and clipping out mostly fine...... A slight moment by the bike shed when I unclipped left and leant right but saved myself against a bin




My lbs reckon I would be roughly 2mph faster if I clipped in, I told them I don't want to go that fast as I might take off


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My lbs reckon I would be roughly 2mph faster if I clipped in, I told them I don't want to go that fast as I might take off


It didn't work like that for me , but it does feel better than clips.


----------



## morrisman (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It didn't work like that for me , but it does feel better than clips.


Ah! my improvement is over platform pedals rather than toe clips.


----------



## L14M (3 Apr 2014)

From complete flats to spd sl's i'd say i've got a 1mph increase. BUT the biggest save is in energy lost.. Climbing it feels much more efficient!

Liam


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2014)

I think the best increase is in climbing, i.e. when you need more power, pushing and pulling at the same time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

I just found not worrying about your feet slipping gave me confidence to put more effort into short climbs so you can sprint up them and on the rougher roads no worries about slipping of the pedals, and whilst the clips you didn't slip out of your feet did move a little.

EDIT
not to mention so much easier to use than clips.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

So I'm wondering, just wondering out loud that is, exactly how many people posting in the newbies thread are actually *not* using clipless? Me for one (toe clips & straps), but then I can't claim newbie status...  like I said, just wondering out loud...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So I'm wondering, just wondering out loud that is, exactly how many people posting in the newbies thread are actually *not* using clipless? Me for one (toe clips & straps), but then I can't claim newbie status...  like I said, just wondering out loud...


I've resisted so far as well. Been perfectly happy with grippy pedals and trainers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So I'm wondering, just wondering out loud that is, exactly how many people posting in the newbies thread are actually *not* using clipless? Me for one (toe clips & straps), but then I can't claim newbie status...  like I said, just wondering out loud...



Me, I'm still on flats, DMR V12s' to be exact on all the bikes


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So I'm wonthanksg, just wondering out loud that is, exactly how many people posting in the newbies thread are actually *not* using clipless? Me for one (toe clips & straps), but then I can't claim newbie status...  like I said, just wondering out loud...



Not Me, altough I am thinking of using toe clips. Clipless Mmm no thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I've resisted so far as well. Been perfectly happy with grippy pedals and trainers.


Phew - was beginning to really feel out numbered even here!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Me, I'm still on flats, DMR V12s' to be exact on all the bikes


flats I can't do because I can't guarantee my left foot stays where I put it sadly (and I can't tell when it is off the pedal either...  )


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Not Me, altough I am thinking of using toe clips. Clipless Mmm no thanks


Trust me clipless is far far and away better and they become 2nd nature unlike clips ever did to me, IMHO clips are far more dangerous, very difficult to get into in the dark, and I rode with them for nearly 12 months.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Trust me clipless is far far and away better and they become 2nd nature unlike clips ever did to me, IMHO clips are far more dangerous, very difficult to get into in the dark, and I rode with them for nearly 12 months.



Thanks for that Nigel. I don't think I'll waste my money on them in that case.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

Well the new (2nd hand with 100 miles cliamed) Sora 9sp (old style) fitted new cassette chain cables, not been out yet but shifts on the work stand well enough, though the front shifter has a slightly different change a 1/2 on the inner ring and also what seems a half on the outer ring. Left the cassette at the 12-25 for the time being thats easy enough to change once everything is running right.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that Nigel. I don't think I'll waste my money on them in that case.


Y.W. once you get used to clipless you dont want to ride a bike without, even in traffic they are no real problem.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Trust me clipless is far far and away better and they become 2nd nature unlike clips ever did to me, IMHO clips are far more dangerous, very difficult to get into in the dark, and I rode with them for nearly 12 months.





welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that Nigel. I don't think I'll waste my money on them in that case.


I think they just need practice like anything else. I have been using them for decades and they are second nature to me. I can put my foot straight into them with easy and can remove my foot as needed or simply cycle with the good foot on the flat side until such time as I want to put my foot in. I don't need to look at the pedal to get my foot into them, but just like clipless they take practice.


----------



## MattMM (3 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So I'm wondering, just wondering out loud that is, exactly how many people posting in the newbies thread are actually *not* using clipless? Me for one (toe clips & straps), but then I can't claim newbie status...  like I said, just wondering out loud...



Me, still naked and unadorned with clips, clip less, straps whatevs. Am yet to be convinced of the merits in terms of power versus inconvenience/possible injury (not when having the inevitable clip less moment but possible damage to knees with restricted leg movement)

Oh, and the family and I were in a popular tourist cafe on a cycle route t'other week. Loada roadies clatter in for cake adorned in Lycra and SPD SLs to a man. My wife says "why are they all walking like they've just sh*t themselves?" Put me off a wee bit...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think they just need practice like anything else. I have been using them for decades and they are second nature to me. I can put my foot straight into them with easy and can remove my foot as needed or simply cycle with the good foot on the flat side until such time as I want to put my foot in. I don't need to look at the pedal to get my foot into them, but just like clipless they take practice.


True, but I never took to them like clipless, dont get me wrong I was daunted by the prospect had the same fears as everyone else, some people dont like them, but once tried most never want to cycle anyother way.
Right I need to go for a quick spin, see if these gears work fine, if I am not hurting to much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> Me, still naked and unadorned with clips, clip less, straps whatevs. Am yet to be convinced of the merits in terms of power versus inconvenience/possible injury (not when having the inevitable clip less moment but possible damage to knees with restricted leg movement)
> 
> Oh, and the family and I were in a popular tourist cafe on a cycle route t'other week. Loada roadies clatter in for cake adorned in Lycra and SPD SLs to a man. My wife says "why are they all walking like they've just sh*t themselves?" Put me off a wee bit...


I use spd with a shoe you can walk in I did it one night when my light failed (battery) 5 miles nearly. Though the shoe does make a racket on solid floors as the sole is hard.


----------



## MattMM (3 Apr 2014)

These dudes were deffo in protruding cleat walking-unfriendly shoes. Hence my SPD SL deduction . Had I to go down the route I'd start off with SPD / MTB and take it from there...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> Me, still naked and unadorned with clips, clip less, straps whatevs. Am yet to be convinced of the merits in terms of power versus inconvenience/possible injury (not when having the inevitable clip less moment but possible damage to knees with restricted leg movement)
> 
> Oh, and the family and I were I a popular tourist cafe on a cycle route t'other week. Loada roadies clatter in for cake adorned in Lycra and SPD SLs to a man. My wife says "why are they all walking like they've just sh*t themselves?" Put me off a wee bit...


I'm toe clips & straps from necessity - I'm partially paralysed and don't have full feeling in my left leg, so need the toe clips & straps to hold the foot in place. I actually can't tell it is on the pedal and have no rotational movement below the knee. I often get the why lycra but toe clips/straps look from other cyclists (if they dismiss me because of it, then as far as I am concerned I am probably better off not knowing them) and have to land on my right side which promptly places me mid lane - some drivers get angry with that but I stand there and just accept they have no idea I am slightly paralysed so I just accept them zooming off or revving their engines on the grounds of ignorance. My OH just uses toe clips without the straps on his road bike, and flats on his mtb, curiously though on his touring bike he is toe clips & straps!


----------



## stevey (3 Apr 2014)

Just been given the go-ahead to make a short list for my N+1.... Budget £800-900.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Just been given the go-ahead to make a short list for my N+1.... Budget £800-900.


That's great. Any ideas yet or have you not started looking?


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Trust me clipless is far far and away better and they become 2nd nature unlike clips ever did to me, IMHO clips are far more dangerous, very difficult to get into in the dark, and I rode with them for nearly 12 months.


I rode for over 10 years in the distant past in toe clips
Much prefer clipping in and did not like flat pedals


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm toe clips & straps from necessity - I'm partially paralysed and don't have full feeling in my left leg, so need the toe clips & straps to hold the foot in place. I actually can't tell it is on the pedal and have no rotational movement below the knee. I often get the why lycra but toe clips/straps look from other cyclists (if they dismiss me because of it, then as far as I am concerned I am probably better off not knowing them) and have to land on my right side which promptly places me mid lane - some drivers get angry with that but I stand there and just accept they have no idea I am slightly paralysed so I just accept them zooming off or revving their engines on the grounds of ignorance. My OH just uses toe clips without the straps on his road bike, and flats on his mtb, curiously though on his touring bike he is toe clips & straps!


I understand where your coming from and its great you have found away that works for you, I did what your O.H. does for a while fedup slipping why I went to clips.

Everthing works as it should though I also think there is a trim click on the middle ring too, but really in too much pain to take that much notice, and on que new chain and it rains, works fine with the front mech too.


----------



## DavidD (3 Apr 2014)

I have been thinking of getting a set of shoes and clipless pedals for a while now, currently on flats but a bit unsure as have never tried clipless and might not like them and it seems to be an expensive purchase


----------



## stevey (3 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's great. Any ideas yet or have you not started looking?



Thanks Been looking for the last few weeks still no idea although the cube peloton, giant defy range keeps popping up,

Also i would like something other than the popular makes


----------



## stevey (3 Apr 2014)

Ohhhhhh http://www.wiggle.co.uk/battaglin-pro-team-105/


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Ohhhhhh http://www.wiggle.co.uk/battaglin-pro-team-105/



That looks very  nice Indeed


----------



## stevey (3 Apr 2014)

@welshdragon Thanks, because this WILL be my last bike i want to get as much for my money as poss (this will be my summer bike)


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> @welshdragon Thanks, because* this WILL be my last bike* i want to get as much for my money as poss (this will be my summer bike)


Can we quote you on that in two year's time?  

Well, a repeat of yesterday by the looks of it. Heavy rain all morning and maybe clearing around lunchtime. Fed up waking to the sound of rain.


----------



## stevey (4 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 Maybe....


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> @Mo1959 Maybe....



Famous last words? Maybe, perhaps, well........


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

The weather Is not very promising here at the moment. Dark, dull and overcast. Hopefully it will clear later. If it does, I'll take a little pootle off out, but I'll stay close to home, just in case.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> The weather Is not very promising here at the moment. Dark, dull and overcast. Hopefully it will clear later. If it does, I'll take a little pootle off out, but I'll stay close to home, just in case.


It's fair stottin doon here!  Supposed to be like yesterday and start to clear around lunchtime. I eventually managed a spin late afternoon yesterday so might do the same, or might just have a day off and leave it till tomorrow morning as it looks slightly better. I am finding the old legs aren't recovering very quick at the moment!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's fair stottin doon here!  Supposed to be like yesterday and start to clear around lunchtime. I eventually managed a spin late afternoon yesterday so might do the same, or might just have a day off and leave it till tomorrow morning as it looks slightly better. I am finding the old legs aren't recovering very quick at the moment!



There is no motivation when the weather is so horrible. If your like me, getting motivated is almost impossible.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> There is no motivation when the weather is so horrible. If your like me, getting motivated is almost impossible.



That's the biggest advantage of being a cycling commuter, whatever the weather I have to get on the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's the biggest advantage of being a cycling commuter, whatever the weather I have to get on the bike.


Yes, that definitely must make a huge difference Chris. As soon as you have free choice whether to cycle or not, I'm afraid the weather really does influence you quite a lot. Haven't even plucked up the courage to don full waterproofs to get the dog out yet....really must go, she is so patient I sometimes take advantage.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's the biggest advantage of being a cycling commuter, whatever the weather I have to get on the bike.




I have to say I don't envy you. I freely admit to being a wuss. i admire you for makingnthe effort day after day. Fair play to you.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (4 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So I'm wondering, just wondering out loud that is, exactly how many people posting in the newbies thread are actually *not* using clipless? Me for one (toe clips & straps), but then I can't claim newbie status...  like I said, just wondering out loud...


Im still using toe clips, but I will probably change to clipless in due course. I have seen quite a few cyclists falling off their bikes whilst still clipped in, however I don't think you can dispute that they are more efficient. I guess its all down to personal choice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, that definitely must make a huge difference Chris. As soon as you have free choice whether to cycle or not, I'm afraid the weather really does influence you quite a lot. Haven't even plucked up the courage to don full waterproofs to get the dog out yet....really must go, she is so patient I sometimes take advantage.





welsh dragon said:


> I have to say I don't envy you. I freely admit to being a wuss. i admire you for makingnthe effort day after day. Fair play to you.




I must admit that once the weekend comes I am a fair weather cyclist


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I must admit that once the weekend comes I am a fair weather cyclist



Affer punishing yourself all week, you have the right to be.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (4 Apr 2014)

Staying at home this morning as Im expecting a delivery of some new cycling clothing.
The schools in my area break for the Easter holidays today, so my two youngest should be home early afternoon. Mum and daughter are off to the stables and providing the post has been my son and I will be out on our bikes for some more training. Unfortunately it wont be a long ride as I have to go to work later. A longer ride is planned for tomorrow as rain is forecast for Sunday. If you are out riding enjoy your day.


----------



## MattMM (4 Apr 2014)

In Scotland we have hundreds of local dialect words for crap weather. Today's was dreich (pronounced dr-ee-ch, ch sound as in Loch). Damp, drizzly, grey. BUT unusually very little wind, as in single digit mph. Did first leg of my normal long flatty to Fenwick, then diverted back over Eaglesham Moor, this part of the worlds answer to Mount Ventoux. Sore on the old legs, but was pleased to hit 9 PRs and average double-digits, something I'd never have dreamed of 4 months ago when I started.

http://www.strava.com/activities/126786942

Nice view from the top as well on a good day (not taken today.... )


----------



## Triban5riderGD (4 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> In Scotland we have hundreds of local dialect words for crap weather. Today's was dreich (pronounced dr-ee-ch, ch sound as in Loch). Damp, drizzly, grey. BUT unusually very little wind, as in single digit mph. Did first leg of my normal long flatty to Fenwick, then diverted back over Eaglesham Moor, this part of the worlds answer to Mount Ventoux. Sore on the old legs, but was pleased to hit 9 PRs and average double-digits, something I'd never have dreamed of 4 months ago when I started.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/126786942
> 
> ...


----------



## Stonechat (4 Apr 2014)

Got out this morning as Sunday's anticpated ride may be rain affected
Good run until I reached Chertsey, rear wheel felt funny and it was a puncture.
Did not see any stone or glass left in the tyre.

Main part of the ride is here
http://www.strava.com/activities/126787692
Cut off the start somehow
Total was 23.1 miles at 16 mph
Feaure of the ride was being overtaken by vans who would pull in before getting fully past me
Still was a nice ride - manged to be in shorts again


----------



## Stonechat (4 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> In Scotland we have hundreds of local dialect words for crap weather. Today's was dreich (pronounced dr-ee-ch, ch sound as in Loch). Damp, drizzly, grey. BUT unusually very little wind, as in single digit mph. Did first leg of my normal long flatty to Fenwick, then diverted back over Eaglesham Moor, this part of the worlds answer to Mount Ventoux. Sore on the old legs, but was pleased to hit 9 PRs and average double-digits, something I'd never have dreamed of 4 months ago when I started.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/126786942
> 
> Nice view from the top as well on a good day (not taken today.... )


Heard of dreich but not stottin


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Heard of dreich but not stottin


Lol....yep.....stottin doon as in rain so heavy it is bouncing off the ground. Thankfully it seems to have gone off now so heading out for second dog walk at 1.30.


----------



## MattMM (4 Apr 2014)

@Triban5riderGD its a great road admittedly. When the new M77 was built a few years back, which bypassed both Eaglesham and the old A77, the local authorities converted the old roads into cycle friendly ones, with a dedicated separate cycle lane on the A77, and dedicated marked off lanes on the moor road in the photo. It's a single track road with 2 dedicated cycle lanes so cyclists have priority, which is great. There is the odd small pothole and rough surface, but overall it's a very, very good road for cyclists. I'm lucky to live here as a newbie cyclist, makes life a lot easier


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

Back from a trip down to London for a leaving do and home from a few appointments this afternoon and about to head into the garage to see if I can sort out this gadgetry issue once and for all. I may be some time! Wish me luck


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Back from a trip down to London for a leaving do and home from a few appointments this afternoon and about to head into the garage to see if I can sort out this gadgetry issue once and for all. I may be some time! Wish me luck



Fingers are crossed. And everything else.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Back from a trip down to London for a leaving do and home from a few appointments this afternoon and about to head into the garage to see if I can sort out this gadgetry issue once and for all. I may be some time! Wish me luck



Good luck!


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Back from a trip down to London for a leaving do and home from a few appointments this afternoon and about to head into the garage to see if I can sort out this gadgetry issue once and for all. I may be some time! Wish me luck


What gadgetry? Have I missed a previous post or am I going senile and have forgotten? Probably the latter.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Back from a trip down to London for a leaving do and home from a few appointments this afternoon and about to head into the garage to see if I can sort out this gadgetry issue once and for all. I may be some time! Wish me luck



Great start! Can anybody tell me how to set up more than one bike on Garmin Edge 500 please? I have different cadence senors on the bikes and I think I've confused the poor little thing. I can change the name of Bike1 but not find another one to activate 
Doh!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

Sorry Mo. Just spotted your question. My last few rides have been confusing as my Garmin wouldn't give me cadence and the last one kept stopping me at less than 3mph when I was going along much quicker. I think it thought I was riding the other bike which was stationary in the garage


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Sorry Mo. Just spotted your question. My last few rides have been confusing as my Garmin wouldn't give me cadence and the last one kept stopping me at less than 3mph when I was going along much quicker. I think it thought I was riding the other bike which was stationary in the garage


This is copy and paste from a Garmin forum. Probably doesn't tell you anything that the manual doesn't though.

Set up a second bike profile with cadence for the second sensor. See page 43-44 of the manual. It will look to pair with the new sensor. See page 20 of the manual. Switch profiles when you switch sensors and it will connect with the correct sensor.


----------



## morrisman (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Great start! Can anybody tell me how to set up more than one bike on Garmin Edge 500 please? I have different cadence senors on the bikes and I think I've confused the poor little thing. I can change the name of Bike1 but not find another one to activate
> Doh!


Goto Spanner - Bike Settings - Bike Profiles - and yo should see a list of 5 bikes which you can set up separately.

To switch between them quick press the power button and it will show your current bike, just touch that and the list will be displayed


----------



## Triban5riderGD (4 Apr 2014)

My cycling kit did turn up as expected, so as soon as my son got home we were out. I made the mistake of letting him decide the route. It was only a short ride of just over ten miles but he found every hill that he could. I think he revels in the fact that on those ascents he wipes the floor with me.
Tomorrow will be a long ride so it will be my turn to put him through his paces. ( I wish).


----------



## Stonechat (4 Apr 2014)

I have much to learn about the Garmin. Did not know about the quick press off power button

However the sensors are different for each bike apart from HR sensor which goes across all bikes


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Goto Spanner - Bike Settings - Bike Profiles - and yo should see a list of 5 bikes which you can set up separately.
> 
> To switch between them quick press the power button and it will show your current bike, just touch that and the list will be displayed



I get into settings, bike settings, and the following appears. I don't get a list of 5. Where it says Pinnacle was what used to be bike 1. Or do I need to be doing this when it's plugged into the computer?


----------



## morrisman (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I get into settings, bike settings, and the following appears. I don't get a list of 5. Where it says Pinnacle was what used to be bike 1. Or do I need to be doing this when it's plugged into the computer?
> View attachment 41548


Sorry my instructions were for a 800 not a 500 

Will look at my old instruction book.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

Thanks. I'm multi tasking and hunting through google too


----------



## morrisman (4 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I get into settings, bike settings, and the following appears. I don't get a list of 5. Where it says Pinnacle was what used to be bike 1. Or do I need to be doing this when it's plugged into the computer?
> View attachment 41548


Select the Pinnicale entry using the up/down arrows and press Enter the other bikes should appear.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Select the Pinnicale entry using the up/down arrows and press Enter the other bikes should appear.



Nope, just this ...


----------



## Stonechat (4 Apr 2014)

Go into Pinnacle - or whatever yours says in this space
You can then select bikes or create another bike


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

Dahhhhhhh. Sorry, found bike 2 . I'm not usually such a techno-dummy! 

Thanks everybody. I'll do this bit then try the sensor bit (need to make sure I'm 10m away from the other bike each time I think)

Time for coffee methinks!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Apr 2014)

Hurrah. Sorted I think.

Thanks everybody. What a great lot of virtual friends I have!!! 

Reason for edit: emoji vanished!


----------



## stevey (4 Apr 2014)

Just a little run out with re-greased BB nice and smooth
http://www.strava.com/activities/126905441


----------



## Bangers (5 Apr 2014)

All the extra hill training I had been doing was excellent for last week ride over the mendips but yesterday it all came crashing down with a hill up the road from me called Naish hill( my white whale ) more work needed.
www.strava.com/activities/126851493


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Apr 2014)

Its pouring down with rain here, so today will be a coffee day.


----------



## Twotter (5 Apr 2014)

Out and about on my 17.7 mile loop this morning. A couple of PRs, due to a nice tailwind, which saw me averaging 15.8mph and max 24.2mph to start with - really pleased with that  Then reality struck back as I headed for home into the headwind...oh well, it's all character building and I ended up with an average 14.1mph & 1hour 15mins for the ride. 

All good fun


----------



## fivepence (5 Apr 2014)

One can still have fun in the rain.

http://www.strava.com/activities/127050937


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 Apr 2014)

Well, my cadence-sorting from last night worked for this morning's turbo session, although I had a very slight snag in that my Garmin got a bit confused that there were lots of other HRMs around too and I had to go outside with it to help it see only mine - bless, it just wanted some alone time with me. Had to rush into the shower and then to work, so I haven't managed to upload my data. Worked very hard though, so I hope it's showing loads of burnt calories.
Take care folks, have a fab Saturday afternoon


----------



## morrisman (5 Apr 2014)

The new love of my life .

The 10 miles back from the bike shop turned into 32 and 1000ft at ~16mph average, and that's before I fitted the clipless pedals.


----------



## stevey (5 Apr 2014)

@morrisman Very nice indeed looking forward to the end of may should be able to get mine by then Quite possibly gonna be this

http://cubebikesnortheast.co.uk/cube-bikes/cube-road-bike/cube-agree-2013?sort=p.price&order=ASC

Want this but had the look from the accountant (Mrs)

http://cubebikesnortheast.co.uk/cube-bikes/cube-road-bike/cube-agree-gtc-2014?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## Razzle (5 Apr 2014)

Out for 14 miles after my bike fit...

http://www.strava.com/activities/127071390


----------



## morrisman (5 Apr 2014)

When riding my new Defy 2 home today I noticed that I got far more greetings from other road bike riders than I am used too when riding my hybrid. Am I now one of the in-crowd?


----------



## Stonechat (5 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> When riding my new Defy 2 home today I noticed that I got far more greetings from other road bike riders than I am used too when riding my hybrid. Am I now one of the in-crowd?


Yes I have received more since I got my Felt


----------



## stevey (5 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> When riding my new Defy 2 home today I noticed that I got far more greetings from other road bike riders than I am used too when riding my hybrid. Am I now one of the in-crowd?



 i noticed that too when i was on my MTB very little was said  Now though get quite a few hi's and hello's. 

That said there are the elitist cyclists around these parts who take a look at your bike brand first then turn a blind eye....


----------



## DavidD (5 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> The new love of my life .
> 
> The 10 miles back from the bike shop turned into 32 and 1000ft at ~16mph average, and that's before I fitted the clipless pedals.


Very nice morrisman by far the nicest looking defy colour


----------



## Triban5riderGD (5 Apr 2014)

Just back from a 38 mile ride up and down the Knatts Valley. (did it twice, once in either direction to make the most of the long slow climbs). Unfortunately I seemed to have picked up a double clicking noise which is either from the Chain/gears or BB, as its not audible whilst freewheeling. I cant see anything obvious but I need to get it sorted before my next ride. Its about as welcome as a dripping tap.
Total mileage for this year is 505 miles


----------



## Exile (5 Apr 2014)

Bike's now in the shop (becoming a recurring theme, that), hopefully for the last time. The shop owner's had a good look at the bike (and a glance at me) and reckons it needs either a rebuild or replacing with a strong wheel. Given the costs are about the same (~£30), as is the time it'd take, I decided to go with the new wheel. 

A few more days without the bike isn't too bad, especially if it means I get the peace of mind a new wheel brings.


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Apr 2014)

Today's ride was nearly abandoned after 15 miles as the water squelching in my shoes was beginning to get a bit tiresome!  Thankfully though the rain kind of stopped for a while so I carried on to complete Aprils task in my own little personal challenge of at least one 50 mile ride per month for the whole year. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/127122307


----------



## MattMM (5 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol....yep.....stottin doon as in rain so heavy it is bouncing off the ground. Thankfully it seems to have gone off now so heading out for second dog walk at 1.30.


And on the uniquely Scottish subject of stoatin' (you say tomato  ) this is an actual bike pic from this weekends Scottish Bike show at the Chris Hoy Velodrome in sunny Glasgow...


----------



## RWright (6 Apr 2014)

I finally got back out on the bike today. I haven't been on the bike for while because I hurt my leg. Nothing really serious but enough to slow me down a lot the past month or more. Just one of those times I did something stupid before I let my brain consider the consequences. I am old enough now that it takes a little longer to recover from these poor decisions. 

I decided to use the past week to do some walking and light jogging to try and get my back and leg muscles firmed up a little before getting back on the bike. I do record my walks on Strava too, but I keep them private so everyone doesn't have to look at them, they are kind of boring.

I went out for a ten miler today, it felt good. I didn't wear riding shorts or even wear shoes with cleats. I was just wanting to spin the pedals. I will be keeping the miles low for a little while but will try to get an hour or so on the bike and an hour or so walking in daily. I think it will be warm enough here now to get back to it daily. Hopefully it will be warm enough now to not really worry about getting caught in a shower.

It looks like everyone here is ready for some spring riding. Have fun and watch out for traffic.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2014)

RWright said:


> It looks like everyone here is ready for some spring riding. Have fun and watch out for traffic.


Wouldn't mind some spring weather to go with the spring riding though  Dismal and drizzling again this morning here. 

Good to see you back in the swing of things Rocky and hope the leg is completely sorted.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2014)

Forecast is possibly a window this morning betweeen rain earlier and also at 1 pm so hopefully can do a ride


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Apr 2014)

Hoping to get out with lovely hubby today. It was raining overnight (and again now), but due to brighten up a bit. The wind doesn't sound too good though, fingers crossed it isn't as bad as it appears.
Have a fab day everybody, happy pedalling


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hoping to get out with lovely hubby today. It was raining overnight (and again now), but due to brighten up a bit. The wind doesn't sound too good though, fingers crossed it isn't as bad as it appears.
> Have a fab day everybody, happy pedalling


I managed to motivate myself to get out irrespective of the dismal and wet morning and got another 36 miles on the clock. Poor bike looks like it has been through a ploughed field. Afraid it only got a quick hose off and left to drip dry!

Hope it brightens up for you and you manage to fit a ride in.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> The new love of my life .
> 
> The 10 miles back from the bike shop turned into 32 and 1000ft at ~16mph average, and that's before I fitted the clipless pedals.


Oh I like, very much.


Very much!


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> *I managed to motivate myself to get out irrespective of the dismal and wet morning and got another 36 miles on the clock.* Poor bike looks like it has been through a ploughed field. Afraid it only got a quick hose off and left to drip dry!
> 
> Hope it brightens up for you and you manage to fit a ride in.


Well done @Mo1959, that's the spirit.  

The weathers even worse than yesterday down here too so it looks like the bike could be getting washed in the garage today!


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2014)

Well I chickened out, when walking doggy saw big puddles and lorries causing big splashes.

When a bit Warmer will have to get out in the wet a bit, but tomorrow is set to be wet, think I have to do a short run, the weather improves then , will get a good ride then


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @Mo1959, that's the spirit.
> 
> The weathers even worse than yesterday down here too so it looks like the bike could be getting washed in the garage today!


To be honest, I hate missing a Sunday morning ride as it is the one day in the week when the roads are lovely and quiet and everything seems so peaceful. I even came along the A85 for a bit which I wouldn't do during the week and hardly even saw a car on it either. Lovely


----------



## stevey (6 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Oh I like, very much.
> 
> 
> Very much!


N+2 @BrianEvesham ???


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> N+2 @BrianEvesham ???


Ha, ha......I was thinking that but daren't say it out loud but you've gone and done it!


----------



## stevey (6 Apr 2014)

Who me?????


----------



## stevey (6 Apr 2014)

9th May day booked day off work to go and test ride new bikes.....


----------



## DavidD (6 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> 9th May day booked day off work to go and test ride new bikes.....


What you thinking of buying I'm going to look at the defy range, the defy 2 morrisman just bought is cracking looking


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2014)

Might have been a bit quick, weather cleared up but something on this afternoon now


----------



## fivepence (6 Apr 2014)

Woke up at 7 , sat looking at the dark menacing clouds outside, eventually at 9 I said sod it , got ready and hit the road. Glad I did as it brightened up though had a headwind for a lot of it.

http://www.strava.com/activities/127431704


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> N+2 @BrianEvesham ???


Ha ha, I have been looking.



Watch this space for updates.


----------



## morrisman (6 Apr 2014)

It seems it get worse, not only have I bought a new bike but I've bought baby wipes to clean it up after riding it in the damp


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> It seems it get worse, not only have I bought a new bike but I've bought baby wipes to clean it up after riding it in the damp



Baby wipes are a great way to quickly wipe the bike down


----------



## L14M (6 Apr 2014)

So recently i've been trying to up my speed, shorter rides but with me putting more power into the legs
12.1 miles today:
http://www.strava.com/activities/127532785
http://www.strava.com/activities/127532788


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2014)

Look like you lot have been having fun.
I was admitted to hosptial Friday morning 4 am ish with a temp 103F, infection to my left undercarriage and could be out of action for up to 3 months, this the after fitted the shifters new chain and 9sp 13-25 really nice stepping to, 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, I got to do 6 miles which I will post later, I am still in a lot of pain and 240mg's of codeine a day sort of knocks you out a bit, so I wont be finishing the challenges.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Look like you lot have been having fun.
> I was admitted to hosptial Friday morning 4 am ish with a temp 103F, infection to my left undercarriage and could be out of action for up to 3 months, this the after fitted the shifters new chain and 9sp 13-25 really nice stepping to, 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, I got to do 6 miles which I will post later, I am still in a lot of pain and 240mg's of codeine a day sort of knocks you out a bit, so I wont be finishing the challenges.



Sorry to hear about your hospital visit. Hope you feel better soon Nigel. Take care


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Look like you lot have been having fun.
> I was admitted to hosptial Friday morning 4 am ish with a temp 103F, infection to my left undercarriage and could be out of action for up to 3 months, this the after fitted the shifters new chain and 9sp 13-25 really nice stepping to, 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, I got to do 6 miles which I will post later, I am still in a lot of pain and 240mg's of codeine a day sort of knocks you out a bit, so I wont be finishing the challenges.



Bloody hell Nigel. I would normally crack a joke about rule 5 or something else daft, but sometimes you have to forget the riding and look after yourself. Get well soon fella.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Apr 2014)

^^^As above, get well soon Nigel.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Look like you lot have been having fun.
> I was admitted to hosptial Friday morning 4 am ish with a temp 103F, infection to my left undercarriage and could be out of action for up to 3 months, this the after fitted the shifters new chain and 9sp 13-25 really nice stepping to, 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, I got to do 6 miles which I will post later, I am still in a lot of pain and 240mg's of codeine a day sort of knocks you out a bit, so I wont be finishing the challenges.


hey there - best wishes and stay in contact with us on CC this time please.


----------



## Shaunthesheep (6 Apr 2014)

My longest ride this year https://www.strava.com/activities/127173920


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2014)

@Supersuperleeds @Goonerobes @SatNavSaysStraightOn @welsh dragon, thanks guys, I wont be on much the next few days can hardly sit in the chair, the docs said if I ride too soon I may be landing on a single wheel in future with further time off for the op.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bloody hell Nigel. I would normally crack a joke about rule 5 or something else daft, but sometimes you have to forget the riding and look after yourself. Get well soon fella.


You now me Chris ride in any weather, but this had been building all week, thought it was getting better did the conversion Thursday aft to be honest it was difficult because of the pain, but it went well enough, didn't even need to adjust the h-l on the rear mech, though some tweaking is need I think from the ride I had again because of the pain its more a matter of did it work ok, and it did.
This was my first ride on the 9sp triple Viking not far or fast.
http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=5373844


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Apr 2014)

Get well soon @Nigelnaturist. Sorry to hear of your troubles


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I managed to motivate myself to get out irrespective of the dismal and wet morning and got another 36 miles on the clock. Poor bike looks like it has been through a ploughed field. Afraid it only got a quick hose off and left to drip dry!
> 
> Hope it brightens up for you and you manage to fit a ride in.



We got out, but boy. Was it windy?! Hard work, but we got out, that's the main thing


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Apr 2014)

Take it easy @Nigelnaturist we've only just got you back.
Speedy recovery mate.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Apr 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs & @BrianEvesham thanks.


----------



## stevey (6 Apr 2014)

Take it easy @Nigelnaturist and get well soon mate.


----------



## stevey (6 Apr 2014)

Watched the flanders race earlier so didn't get out till later after dinner our little effort. O/H found it hard but persevered bless her 

http://www.strava.com/activities/127581388


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Look like you lot have been having fun.
> I was admitted to hosptial Friday morning 4 am ish with a temp 103F, infection to my left undercarriage and could be out of action for up to 3 months, this the after fitted the shifters new chain and 9sp 13-25 really nice stepping to, 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, I got to do 6 miles which I will post later, I am still in a lot of pain and 240mg's of codeine a day sort of knocks you out a bit, so I wont be finishing the challenges.


Best wishes Nigel, keep in touch, and keep you spirits up, we are thinking of you


----------



## Exile (6 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist hope you heal up soon, take it easy in the meantime and you'll be back on two wheels soon enough. The bike will be there waiting when you're well.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Look like you lot have been having fun.
> I was admitted to hosptial Friday morning 4 am ish with a temp 103F, infection to my left undercarriage and could be out of action for up to 3 months, this the after fitted the shifters new chain and 9sp 13-25 really nice stepping to, 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, I got to do 6 miles which I will post later, I am still in a lot of pain and 240mg's of codeine a day sort of knocks you out a bit, so I wont be finishing the challenges.


Aww, Nigel. Sorry. That sounds awful. Just in from visiting my dad and stepmum and catching up. Take it easy and follow doctors orders. Cycling comes way down the line compared with your health.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2014)

@Stevey G @Stonechat @Exile @Mo1959 again many thanks, with out getting to graphic but to give you some idea, it is about 6 to 8 times larger than it should be.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Aww, Nigel. Sorry. That sounds awful. Just in from visiting my dad and stepmum and catching up. Take it easy and follow doctors orders. Cycling comes way down the line compared with your health.


Not really Mo it is part of my health up-keeping and and not physically either, I know what you mean and many thanks everyone for the support


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not really Mo it is part of my health up-keeping and and not physically either, I know what you mean and many thanks everyone for the support




Hope the antibiotics soon start to work Nigel and you begin to feel more comfortable and mobile around the house


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope the antibiotics soon start to work Nigel and you begin to feel more comfortable and *mobile around the house*


Got no choice on that one, the o.h. didn't once come to see if I was ok last night.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Got no choice on that one, the o.h. didn't once come to see if I was ok last night.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2014)

Another day in paradise for me. It poured down with rain yet again last night, and it's still raining now, very heavily. No going out today. On the other hand the weather is suppose to be clearing. Yeah right.


----------



## simmi (7 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It takes along time, a little like how long it takes to get it.
> I have been looking at some times from some segments from this year, and comparing with those I follow I am not too badly placed really
> 
> @simmi I did this today http://app.strava.com/segments/3628011 and was 1's behind your time yesterday though you had done twice the distance I had.


Nice one Nigel it's a while back now but from what I remember I wasn't hanging about! 
I have been working hard on climbing as I was rubbish, then considered my self ok and now would think I could even start to call myself a good climber. Getting my weight down by another stone to 12st 4lb I think has made a huge difference. This segment from yesterdays ride even surprised me http://app.strava.com/segments/3476479?filter=overall 37 out of 433 on a decent hill.


----------



## morrisman (7 Apr 2014)

Will it stop raining please? I'm 13 miles short of 1000 miles for the year and its p1ssing down


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Will it stop raining please? I'm 13 miles short of 1000 miles for the year and its p1ssing down



Join the club


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Will it stop raining please? I'm 13 miles short of 1000 miles for the year and its p1ssing down


probably not... though I have to say 10am this morning looked far more interesting!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> probably not... though I have to say 10am this morning looked far more interesting!
> View attachment 41700



See that dark red splodge over Wales ? That's me. Ho hum


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2014)

simmi said:


> Nice one Nigel it's a while back now but from what I remember I wasn't hanging about!
> I have been working hard on climbing as I was rubbish, then considered my self ok and now would think I could even start to call myself a good climber. Getting my weight down by another stone to 12st 4lb I think has made a huge difference. This segment from yesterdays ride even surprised me http://app.strava.com/segments/3476479?filter=overall 37 out of 433 on a decent hill.


Got to agree on the weight. I seem to have got stuck with an extra ten pounds to what I was carrying in the middle of last summer and the hills are when I really feel it. Damn sweet tooth! Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> probably not... though I have to say 10am this morning looked far more interesting!
> View attachment 41700


I was lucky this morning....that little clear area just to the left of Perth was me.  Rain is due shortly right enough for my dog walk.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I was lucky this morning....that little clear area just to the left of Perth was me.  Rain is due shortly right enough for my dog walk.


all that stuff over Wales is what I have to look forward to...
all that stuff over Scotland is what I have already had!

Mind you a 3rd day off in a row should do wonders for my endurance/speed tomorrow and hopefully leave the house a touch cleaner if I can be bothered/any other words to get the cleaner out this afternoon!


----------



## MattMM (7 Apr 2014)

Although dreich yet again, very little wind, so took advantage and had probably my best ever return leg on my long flatty to Fenwick route. 10 PRs on return leg alone, chuffed. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/127774989


----------



## Triban5riderGD (7 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Supersuperleeds @Goonerobes @SatNavSaysStraightOn @welsh dragon, thanks guys, I wont be on much the next few days can hardly sit in the chair, the docs said if I ride too soon I may be landing on a single wheel in future with further time off for the op.


Sorry to hear that you are unwell Nigel. Hope you have a speedy recovery. All the best.


----------



## morrisman (7 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Will it stop raining please? I'm 13 miles short of 1000 miles for the year and its p1ssing down


Well I applied Rule 5 and when it stopped raining and despite the wind and wet roads I went out and did 13.9 miles which makes it 1000.42 miles so far this year.


----------



## L14M (7 Apr 2014)

Got some miles in doing the rounds 6 in the morning, took the mtb to the LBS to get serviced.

N+1 rule is wanting to kick in, saw a real nice custom bike, and a nice trek.. For my zelos as a trade in i've been offered £210, and £75 for my mtb... 

What shall i do?


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> Got some miles in doing the rounds 6 in the morning, took the mtb to the LBS to get serviced.
> 
> N+1 rule is wanting to kick in, saw a real nice custom bike, and a nice trek.. For my zelos as a trade in i've been offered £210, and £75 for my mtb...
> 
> What shall i do?


Trade in the Zelos towards a new road bike and hang on to the mtb for use as a winter/filthy roads bike.


----------



## L14M (7 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Trade in the Zelos towards a new road bike and hang on to the mtb for use as a winter/filthy roads bike.


Nah, mtb before the zelos 

This is looking nice too http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/sportif-23-compact-2014-road-bike-ec053266#answers

Think by the end of the summer i'll have a new bike


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2014)

That's a very smart looking bike I must say.


----------



## L14M (7 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That's a very smart looking bike I must say.


Yeah, I like the Fuji. Just not the triple groupset 

Then there is this:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gt/gtr-series-4-2014-road-bike-ec054168

God damn it :S


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> Yeah, I like the Fuji. Just not the triple groupset
> 
> Then there is this:
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gt/gtr-series-4-2014-road-bike-ec054168
> ...



I LIKE this one better


----------



## Bangers (7 Apr 2014)

Look everybody. It's 19:30 and still daylight outside Now all I need is more days in a week and I may find time to ride my bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> probably not... though I have to say 10am this morning looked far more interesting!
> View attachment 41700



Not sure which red splodge came over Leicester, but it was biblical for a while, to say I got wet coming home is an understatement, at least it was warm enough for shorts


----------



## RWright (7 Apr 2014)

Nigel, just read about your medical problem. Get well soon.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Apr 2014)

Well I worked hard today (it being wet outside) and am occupied in the afternoon, but now have free morning for a ride tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (7 Apr 2014)

Having had one puncture I am wondering about the felt tyres supplied on my z95
Described as puncture resistant, but maybe I can do better


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2014)

Looking good for you this morning @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Looking good for you this morning @Mo1959


Just back......lovely and sunny but the wind is back. Can't have everything I suppose.  

Had 3 slices of toast and tea and nearly ready for my dog walk now.

Hope you manage out yourself. Don't think you're to get the wind down there so should be nearly perfect.


----------



## morrisman (8 Apr 2014)

Bugger! Sun shining but a bit blowy so off for a ride, no you are not the fairy has visited over night. First punct@re for over a year. So out with the wheel, out with the tube, patch the hole, search but don't find the cause, all back together and off we go. 10 miles later tyre is flat again so changed tube at side of road and short cut home. Guess I didn't fix the original p@ncture properly . Ah well all good practice as I guess I'm not allowed Marathons on my Defy 2.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back......lovely and sunny but the wind is back. Can't have everything I suppose.
> 
> Had 3 slices of toast and tea and nearly ready for my dog walk now.
> 
> Hope you manage out yourself. Don't think you're to get the wind down there so should be nearly perfect.


first half of commute started very, very wet sadly but I did have a tail wind! I also have a broken rear mudguard which I have had to take off and whilst I am not a fair weather cyclist, I have also reached the conclusion that I am not a wet backside cyclist either!  Will be ordering new mudguards today!


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Apr 2014)

So the sun was shining when I left home but within 10 mins it was raining!  Typical

On one of my segments (past the prison) I can normally get up to 30mph, today I struggled to maintain 17 into the B'Head wind.

http://www.strava.com/activities/128058431


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> So the sun was shining when I left home but within 10 mins it was raining!  Typical
> 
> On one of my segments (past the prison) I can normally get up to 30mph, *today I struggled to maintain 17 into the B'Head wind.*
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/128058431


Better than me.....I was struggling to maintain 10mph! Lol It's amazing the difference it makes. There are segments on the roads I did this morning running both ways on the same stretch of road and I was 17.3mph on the way out and only 12.1 on the way back.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Apr 2014)

Yes it was painful. It took me over a minute longer to do that prison segment


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2014)

Nice and breezy in Leicester as well now, though no rain so far today.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Mo1959, last time I looked you two were both in the top ten ladies of the Veloviewer challenge


----------



## Stonechat (8 Apr 2014)

Did 33 miles at about 14 mph to Ashtead Common
Quite windy and also a bit cool at first (No PR's today!!)

Main part of the ride is here
http://app.strava.com/activities/128068085


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Bugger! Sun shining but a bit blowy so off for a ride, no you are not the fairy has visited over night. First punct@re for over a year. So out with the wheel, out with the tube, patch the hole, search but don't find the cause, all back together and off we go. 10 miles later tyre is flat again so changed tube at side of road and short cut home. Guess I didn't fix the original p@ncture properly . *Ah well all good practice as I guess I'm not allowed Marathons on my Defy 2*.



of course you can have Marathons on a defy 2 - I have Marathon plus on all my bikes


----------



## L14M (8 Apr 2014)

23.8 miles in on a commute to the gliding club.

Want to go faster?
Go to the countryside!

fastest average speed EVER
http://www.strava.com/activities/128166689

the rest:
http://www.strava.com/activities/128166692
http://www.strava.com/activities/128166682
http://www.strava.com/activities/128166679


----------



## L14M (8 Apr 2014)

Need to work more on hills though!

Liam


----------



## Razzle (8 Apr 2014)

Evening blast after work, only 9 miles (fat and unfit) 

http://www.strava.com/activities/128174004

Londesborough hill killed me off, had to stop a couple of times, and then couldnt get clipped in on the hill so had to walk to the top


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2014)

Razzle said:


> Evening blast after work, only 9 miles (fat and unfit)
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/128174004
> 
> Londesborough hill killed me off, had to stop a couple of times, and then couldnt get clipped in on the hill so had to walk to the top



We have all done it, do it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> Need to work more on hills though!
> 
> Liam



Use my tried and tested method, and it works every time - Avoid them


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Use my tried and tested method, and it works every time - Avoid them



Heck. That works for me


----------



## L14M (8 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Use my tried and tested method, and it works every time - Avoid them



I would - i usually do lol!

Problem is the gliding club is located in the Chilterns...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2014)

I live in the foothills of the cambrian mountains. There are no flat bits. I wish I lived in norfolk or lincolnshire


----------



## morrisman (8 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> 23.8 miles in on a commute to the gliding club.
> 
> Want to go faster?
> Go to the countryside!
> ...



Shame I didn't know, just over the hill from me


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (8 Apr 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Didn't feel like a long ride today as I'm doing a long, hilly ride in the Chilterns tomorrow. Decided to head down to Richmond Park to track my progress over the past month or so (laps are a good way to measure this - I test myself on single lap PRs and 3 lap PRs). It was pretty windy going down the Queens Road and there was a lot of traffic, but I still managed to beat my single lap PR by nearly 2 minutes 30. I can now do a single lap in 21:47 (18.4 mph average according to the most reliable segment length) and I think the way I'm progressing I should be able to get it sub 20 minutes for a single lap and sub 60 minutes for 3 laps within a reasonable amount of time. Really psyched with how quickly I'm progressing having only been doing this cycling lark for less than a couple of months!
> 
> Strava info here: http://www.strava.com/activities/124932137



A week and a half on and I've knocked another minute off my Richmond Park one lap time (21:47 down to 20:42 with an average speed of 19.4mph): http://www.strava.com/activities/128211064

I think I could have done a sub-20 minute lap if it wasn't so windy on the flat after the Dark Hill descent and then up Sawyers Hill - really sapped my speed for the steady climb there. A calm day should give me the result I want pretty soon I think!

Goals for the next couple of months are the sub 20 minute Richmond Park lap, a sub 60 minute time on 3 laps (this is a slightly longer term goal) and a 20 miles in an hour ride on the flat (this would be achievable before the 3 laps of Richmond Park obviously, but I'm not sure where to do it since I live in West London where traffic destroys any attempt at doing this outside of RP).


----------



## L14M (9 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Shame I didn't know, just over the hill from me


I'll PM you, going through there again on friday  Would be great to meet up with you!
Going to get some local cycling in, only really using the bike for transport today compared to training, will try ot long out the route though!
Liam


----------



## hopless500 (9 Apr 2014)

Well. I hopped on my bike this time last year and just managed a couple of miles. Since then I've clocked up over 2337 miles in the last 12 months


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Omg. Its so cold here today. Can't face going out today. And it's windy as well. Bad combination. Where is this 6 weeks of wonderful weather?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Omg. Its so cold here today. Can't face going out today. And it's windy as well. Bad combination. Where is this 6 weeks of wonderful weather?


Don't know. So far we have only had the very occasional day when it's been nice. Back to gusty winds again today. Between that and some climbing, it nearly finished me off today!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't know. So far we have only had the very occasional day when it's been nice. Back to gusty winds again today. Between that and some climbing, it nearly finished me off today!



I think my get up and go, got up and went.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (9 Apr 2014)

We went out yesterday and I have since decided that I don't like wind. We did 8 miles along the canal towpath with a horrible westerly wind blowing in our faces the entire way. The cycle back was much more enjoyable.

MapMyRide lost my workout when I looked at a text. Is there any way to make it run in the background so that I can still use my phone does anyone know? I have a windows phone and I never had this problem on my old android phone.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Omg. Its so cold here today. Can't face going out today. And it's windy as well. Bad combination. Where is this 6 weeks of wonderful weather?


It was pretty cold and very windy yesterday, but the sun came out for our ride home and it was stunning


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

hopless500 said:


> It was pretty cold and very windy yesterday, but the sun came out for our ride home and it was stunning



Lucky you., it is going to get better. It better.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Lucky you., it is going to get better. It better.


It was still cold and windy. It was just a good cold and windy in the sun!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Omg. Its so cold here today. Can't face going out today. And it's windy as well. Bad combination. Where is this 6 weeks of wonderful weather?



It's nice in Leicester - a bit breezy but very sunny. Was just about warm enough at 5:30 this morning for shorts


----------



## Roadhump (9 Apr 2014)

A year ago (March 20th) I took delivery of my Specialized Sirrus Pro and have since done more than 3,200 miles on it, plus about another 500 on my old Rockhopper. Just fitted a rack and bag to the back so I can more comfortably carry locks, camera, spare top, butties, a book etc, etc. so I can stop and take in the scenery, read for an hour on a pleasant hilltop or canal towpath, or have a sly pint somewhere. Wife off to work in a few minutes and it is a nice bright, breezy day so off I will pedal.

Looking for a road bike now for more speed when not wanting to just tootle about.

Great pastime this!!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Well the sun came out and the wind died down, so went for a quick 5 miles jaunt. Not much traffic was about thank god. Very pleasant when the wind dies down. And it blew the cobwebs away.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the sun came out and the wind died down, so went for a quick 5 miles jaunt. Not much traffic was about thank god. Very pleasant when the wind dies down. And it blew the cobwebs away.


Well done. Sometimes feels like hard work but you nearly always feel good when you get back!


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Sometimes feels like hard work but you nearly always feel good when you get back!



Your Right Mo. Its to easy to not bother. Im glad i went out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2014)

I only have 3 days data from this year for April,
so far its warmer, 
10.9C compared with 9.3C last year avg 
avg wind last year 11mph this year 7.3mph max 22mph last year 9mph this year, 
March last year was 
4.8C avg, this year 10.1C 
avg wind last year 9.5mph this year 10.4mph year max 24mph (not guests).
So please stop moaning about the weather as @Mo1959 says no matter how bad it is you almost always feel good after, if not more so than when its calm and sunny as you have to push yourselves.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Yes dad.  . No more moaning from me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes dad.  . No more moaning from me.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (9 Apr 2014)

horrible horrible blowy wind! :-p


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> ...
> So please stop moaning about the weather as @Mo1959 says no matter how bad it is you almost always feel good after, if not more so than when its calm and sunny as you have to push yourselves.



now that is like saying we are not British... we are meant to moan about the weather no matter what it is doing... 

(currently sunshine but I have the bike is parts cleaning it, still yet to actually get to look at the reason for the clean - my STI lever for the rear derailleur).


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Apr 2014)

Lovely sunny 15 mile ride with the boys. Haven't been out on the bike for 2 weeks due to family commitments and pollution levels affecting my medical conditions.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (9 Apr 2014)

Mad dogs and cyclists go out in the midday sun. (Well my son and I anyway).
As he`s on half term break it seemed wrong not to take advantage of such a glorious day. All kitted up we left Orpington, over the North Downs to Toys Hill and home again via Shoreham a nice round trip of 25 miles. With beads of sweat running down my face Im now sitting down with a well earned cup of tea. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Apr 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> A week and a half on and I've knocked another minute off my Richmond Park one lap time (21:47 down to 20:42 with an average speed of 19.4mph): http://www.strava.com/activities/128211064
> 
> I think I could have done a sub-20 minute lap if it wasn't so windy on the flat after the Dark Hill descent and then up Sawyers Hill - really sapped my speed for the steady climb there. A calm day should give me the result I want pretty soon I think!
> 
> Goals for the next couple of months are the sub 20 minute Richmond Park lap, a sub 60 minute time on 3 laps (this is a slightly longer term goal) and a 20 miles in an hour ride on the flat (this would be achievable before the 3 laps of Richmond Park obviously, but I'm not sure where to do it since I live in West London where traffic destroys any attempt at doing this outside of RP).



Ha, I can only dream of a sub 25 minute lap! I went out today for only my 7th ride this year, and it was uneventful save for a old lady who decided to pull out right in front of me as I turned a roundabout at speed, and a lorry who thought his 3 mph truck would get out of the lane quicker than my bike going at 30mph down the hill....but still, pleasant with nice weather bar the inordinate amount of wind on the Sawyers Hill stretch as usual. Felt like real hard work as I am soooooo unfit again, came back home without that adrenaline buzzy feeling, replaced by a feeling that someone, somewhere, had removed my lungs and replaced them with a whoopee cushion, and replaced all bones in my leg with marmite.

Nice to not get a flat, and get out. With the French Revolution beginning to loom like a damp wet fart on the horizon, I really need to get out more. I'm sure I've said that a few times this year already...

Hope all the regs, and the new guys are well 

http://www.strava.com/activities/128444928#kudos


----------



## morrisman (9 Apr 2014)

Out this morning for 13 miles around Savill Gardens/Ascot/Virginia Water at an average of 16 mph. Finally getting the saddle height right so more speed, less hurty knees. I always seem to think it is too high when it's not high enough. Resorted to marking current position with some tape on the seat post and hoicking it up a 1/4 inch, go for ride, repeat til it gives no benefit then drop to last marked position.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> now that is like saying we are not British... we are meant to moan about the *weather no matter what it is doing*...
> 
> (currently sunshine but I have the bike is parts cleaning it, still yet to actually get to look at the reason for the clean - my STI lever for the rear derailleur).



It never changes though, the data I have for last year varies from 7.3mph (July) to 11.5mph (Oct) but more usually 10mph on avg, so its invariable windy, and its as well to learn to ride in it, and how to deal with it.


----------



## man in black (9 Apr 2014)

Got a few days off now, weather looking great, now time for some training for this London - Brighton Ride & The Medway BIg Ride!


----------



## Triban5riderGD (9 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It never changes though, the data I have for last year varies from 7.3mph (July) to 11.5mph (Oct) but more usually 10mph on avg, so its invariable windy, and its as well to learn to ride in it, and how to deal with it.


Too Much Data and not enough cycling Nigel. Hope the undercarriage has improved. All the best mate.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Ha, I can only dream of a sub 25 minute lap! I went out today for only my 7th ride this year, and it was uneventful save for a old lady who decided to pull out right in front of me as I turned a roundabout at speed, and a lorry who thought his 3 mph truck would get out of the lane quicker than my bike going at 30mph down the hill....but still, pleasant with nice weather bar the inordinate amount of wind on the Sawyers Hill stretch as usual. Felt like real hard work as I am soooooo unfit again, came back home without that adrenaline buzzy feeling, replaced by a feeling that someone, somewhere, had removed my lungs and replaced them with a whoopee cushion, and replaced all bones in my leg with marmite.
> 
> Nice to not get a flat, and get out. With the French Revolution beginning to loom like a damp wet fart on the horizon, I really need to get out more. I'm sure I've said that a few times this year already...
> 
> ...



 Hello stranger.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Too Much Data and not enough cycling Nigel. Hope the undercarriage has improved. All the best mate.


Ha-f'ing-ha, I can do both data and riding Docs said up to three months, 
Takes me about 10 mins to do each days data.


----------



## fivepence (9 Apr 2014)

A nice evening to get out for a wee blast after work . Was too much to resist 

http://www.strava.com/activities/128558385


----------



## stevey (9 Apr 2014)

Bit of a late one today roads quiet though

http://www.strava.com/activities/128567958#kudos

Bit hyper as well after the ride annoying the Mrs (keep still).....


----------



## Stonechat (9 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Out this morning for 13 miles around Savill Gardens/Ascot/Virginia Water at an average of 16 mph. Finally getting the saddle height right so more speed, less hurty knees. I always seem to think it is too high when it's not high enough. Resorted to marking current position with some tape on the seat post and hoicking it up a 1/4 inch, go for ride, repeat til it gives no benefit then drop to last marked position.


Ah my neck of the woods @morrisman


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Apr 2014)

Not been out for a week, been really busy at work and just not had the energy in the evening, as it's calmed down I've taken this afternoon off work to go for a ride with a friend in Kent. 

He has just sent me the route and I've just realised how flat Essex is, we are going to attempt Yorks Hill in Sevenoaks which peaks at 20%, should be fun....wish me luck!!


----------



## Triban5riderGD (10 Apr 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Not been out for a week, been really busy at work and just not had the energy in the evening, as it's calmed down I've taken this afternoon off work to go for a ride with a friend in Kent.
> 
> He has just sent me the route and I've just realised how flat Essex is, we are going to attempt Yorks Hill in Sevenoaks which peaks at 20%, should be fun....wish me luck!!


Welcome to the Garden of England, its full of hills down here mate. Sevenoaks is a lovely area, enjoy your ride and the hill.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Apr 2014)

A different loop this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/128730425

With twice the elevation as Monday


----------



## morrisman (10 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> A different loop this morning
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/128730425
> 
> With twice the elevation as Monday


My problem with riding round your neck of the woods would be avoiding going to the Fleece in Bretforton, absolute hot bed of morris dancing. Must come up and ride the area sometime as spent some of my formative years living in Evesham in Port Street.


----------



## MattMM (10 Apr 2014)

And back to my favourite circuit, the clockwise Cluncher as it's affectionately known. Very little wind on hilly return leg, so managed to bag a couple of PRs

http://www.strava.com/activities/128730028


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> My problem with riding round your neck of the woods would be avoiding going to the Fleece in Bretforton, absolute hot bed of morris dancing. Must come up and ride the area sometime as spent some of my formative years living in Evesham in Port Street.


Could make it up here for the Asparagus festival

http://www.britishasparagusfestival.org/?p=174

You know it makes sense!
Port street has to many pot holes to ride down, IMO.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2014)

Big Ride for me today
Another ride over 50 miles and took in two big (for me) hills - Leith Hill, the highest point in Surrey and White Downs

Garmin / Strava have made it just under 3000 feet of climbing, but in the planning in should be over.

Went past Box Hill without going up, did about 32 miles before I got to the serious hills, approaching from the south (I am well to the north of them)
Leith Hill seemed not too bad to me - hard but not crippling.

Going up White Downs I passed a sign with an 18% gradient marked on it.
THere were two really steeper bits, and I did the hill in three sections. Had to get out of the saddle more than I normally do
One of the stops was caused by a van decided to overtake me on the very narrow road on the very steepest section, holding straight would have been too hard so stopped.
Also ate a small lunch on the way up make a break.

THink I have done pretty well, a bit achey at the end but not running out of steam.

Strava says 56.1 miles 2943 feet and average of 13.5 mph
As usual Strava is a bit mean and seems to take a bit away

Weather was OK and was in shorts 
The North Downs was beautiful today and passed many bluebell woods, saw some butterflies including a holly blue, and a sparrowhawk flew in front of me for about 100 yards.

All in all a good ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/128778669


----------



## morrisman (10 Apr 2014)

Been out and sorted out two hills that have always scared me too much to try them, the ride from Ivinghoe village up to the beacon carpark with bits of 7% and the Upper Icknield Way up towards the Wendover Woods turn off up to ~6% but for some reason harder than Ivinghoe. Managed both with gearing to spare so should not have worried about going from a triple on my hybrid to a compact double on my Defy. 

Still they are ticked off and no longer on the too scary list. Still hate hills though.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/477057195


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Been out and sorted out two hills that have always scared me too much to try them, the ride from Ivinghoe village up to the beacon carpark with bits of 7% and the Upper Icknield Way up towards the Wendover Woods turn off up to ~6% but for some reason harder than Ivinghoe. Managed both with gearing to spare so should not have worried about going from a triple on my hybrid to a compact double on my Defy.
> 
> Still they are ticked off and no longer on the too scary list. Still hate hills though.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/477057195


Well done
I think keep going at them and they lose a little of their scariness (until you try harder ones)


----------



## Triban5riderGD (10 Apr 2014)

Stonechat
Nice ride Bob, I would be more than happy to have completed that, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2014)

@Stonechat & @morrisman nothing left scary round here, not that anything was really, just a state of mind. Well done both of you @morrisman any site you use interpretates data differently. strava from what i understand only includes elevation gained if its above a certain climb rate (not sure what it is though), basic gps units and most phones take the elevation data from the gps fixes which is interpreted in software, gps units with barometric readings need setting from the start position and for best results require the units to get to ambient air temp first, even then sudden drops in air pressure will effect the readings as can stopping for any length of time and going into and out of warm buildings. One other thing to point out is that units not connected tp spd sensors can sometimes throw up anomalous reads whilst at stationary at lights/junctions.
And this is with a sp sensor fitted but no auto pause.


----------



## Leescfc79 (10 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Welcome to the Garden of England, its full of hills down here mate. Sevenoaks is a lovely area, enjoy your ride and the hill.



I am not going to lie, I was woefully unprepared for that! Lovely ride but some really brutal hills and Yorks had me walking the last third of it as I stopped and it was so steep I couldn't get clipped in to start again!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/128832928

Pretty much bottom of the strava table as I had to stop for about 10 minutes at the top for my lungs to start working again!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I am not going to lie, I was woefully unprepared for that! Lovely ride but some really brutal hills and Yorks had me walking the last third of it as I stopped and it was so steep I couldn't get clipped in to start again!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/128832928
> 
> Pretty much bottom of the strava table as I had to stop for about 10 minutes at the top for my lungs to start working again!


just remember you are out trying which is far more than most other people are doing! keep at it, it will come.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2014)

@Leescfc79 as @SatNavSaysStraightOn says its better to be at the bottom of a table than not having tried it and be nowhere.
I managed a woping great distance of about 200yards on a cheap bottom end M.T.B. I rescued from a skip, used the old 8sp chain from the Viking just to see if things work, needs a few links out of it though, and even though it was only 200yards or so I missed the cleats, having to remember to take your foot off the pedal and put it under the pedal to adjust it just so you can set off again is a right pain.


----------



## Razzle (10 Apr 2014)

Just short of 11 miles tonight
Which takes me to 99miles total now (if i'd of known I was going to be 1 mile off 100, i'd of done 1 more mile) but some idiot reset the cateye to defaults while trying to change the time on it last night  after noticing it was wrong....

Anyway...

http://www.strava.com/activities/128853970

Also got cramp after stopping at a junction and then trying to get clipped in again, was a right pain.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2014)

Razzle said:


> Just short of 11 miles tonight
> Which takes me to 99miles total now (if i'd of known I was going to be 1 mile off 100, i'd of done 1 more mile) but some idiot reset the cateye to defaults while trying to change the time on it last night  after noticing it was wrong....
> 
> Anyway...
> ...


I would go and do it, happens to me a lot just short of a mile or three, its like I am just short by 6.5 miles of 700 for the year if I had known what was going to happen last Thursday night Friday morning I would have done it and f*** the pain I was in, as it is I will have to wait till the end of May beginning if June to do it now. 
It will get easier to clip in.


----------



## Mark1978 (10 Apr 2014)

Hi,

Ive done 9 rides now since i got my bike, getting further and further.

(hope you can see this link)

http://ridewithgps.com/users/252821


----------



## stevey (10 Apr 2014)

Jut the usual after work/dinner late ride really enjoyed it

http://www.strava.com/activities/128902229


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Jut the usual after work/dinner late ride really enjoyed it
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/128902229


Well done. Nice being able to get out in the evenings now, not that I have done it yet. 

I think I better make the most of tomorrow as Saturday, Sunday and Monday are going to be very windy.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat & @morrisman nothing left scary round here, not that anything was really, just a state of mind. Well done both of you @morrisman any site you use interpretates data differently. strava from what i understand only includes elevation gained if its above a certain climb rate (not sure what it is though), basic gps units and most phones take the elevation data from the gps fixes which is interpreted in software, gps units with barometric readings need setting from the start position and for best results require the units to get to ambient air temp first, even then sudden drops in air pressure will effect the readings as can stopping for any length of time and going into and out of warm buildings. One other thing to point out is that units not connected tp spd sensors can sometimes throw up anomalous reads whilst at stationary at lights/junctions.
> And this is with a sp sensor fitted but no auto pause.
> 
> View attachment 41912


YEs I have emailed Strava Support as I am missing some key segments - Leith Hill - I did not stop on the way up


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2014)

Today's ride has taken me over 1000 miles for the year, to 1031


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Nice being able to get out in the evenings now, not that I have done it yet.
> 
> I think I better make the most of tomorrow as Saturday, Sunday and Monday are going to be very windy.


Its nice to get out


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2014)

Feet per mile yesterday was 57 so by Nigel's Criteria this was tough


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Feet per mile yesterday was 57 so by Nigel's Criteria this was tough


100ft a mile is tough apparently, I can only do 3/4 of that if I go to town and back 75ft/mile
This is probably the toughest ride I have done and the climb on Storrs Hill though short was tough even on a 30x28 gear, though the bike wasn't its lightest, my data has this at 73ft/mile for the ride, just to make this clear, this is the height/distance/2 because you only climb half the ride, in theory.

22/8/2013 
Storrs Hill Climb It peaks at about 1 in 4 
I then went and did two cat 4's
http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791/segments/1535145171
http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791/segments/1535145190
and like @Razzle couldn't get clipped back in at the junction, but would have made it if some stupid idiot in a transit type van hadn't pulled into the space in front of me about 20 ft from the junction, so one of my clipless moments there.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

Beautiful day today so decided to go out on a jaunt. Sun was shining brightly, but I didn't take into consideration the headwind. I have always suffered from earache in windy weather, and today due to the head wind my ears started hurting. However 6 miles completed and I'm glad I went out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful day today so decided to go out on a jaunt. Sun was shining brightly, but I didn't take into consideration the headwind. I have always suffered from earache in windy weather, and today due to the head wind my ears started hurting. However 6 miles completed and I'm glad I went out.
> View attachment 42012



Have you thought about wearing a skull cap? It will cover your ears and hopefully help.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have you thought about wearing a skull cap? It will cover your ears and hopefully help.



Hi. Yes scotialass has just bought a buff and I'm thinking of getting of getting one. That is a very good idea.


----------



## morrisman (11 Apr 2014)

End of week one with my Defy 2 and I'm still in love despite the two punctures (well probably one really and insufficient checking of the tyre after the first fix  )

131 miles at an average of 15.42 mph with 4010 ft of climbing. Been up hills that I've never considered before and not run out of legs, lungs or gears. Only problems are a lack of confidence going fast down hills (I'm faster on my heavy old hybrid), and some hand discomfort but have started to solve that by rotation of the bars (I don't think I have the position correct since flipping the stem on day 1).

All in all a fabulous bike


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have you thought about wearing a skull cap? It will cover your ears and hopefully help.


Yes, ditto the skull caps. I bought a couple from ebay. Just thin black ones. When I saw them I didn't think they would be up to much but they really do make a huge difference.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, ditto the skull caps. I bought a couple from ebay. Just thin black ones. When I saw them I didn't think they would be up to much but they really do make a huge difference.



Off for a look


----------



## Triban5riderGD (11 Apr 2014)

Still making the most of having my son at home, just back from a 23 mile ride over the North Downs with a couple of steep hills thrown in for good measure. Well I thought they were steep until I sat down and began to watch the Basque Country tour on Sky Eurosport. I don't think we will ever be that good, but it wont stop us trying. One has to dream........
This Sunday we have the final training ride with the Big Foot cycle club, before the actual London to Brighton ride on the 4th of May. Really looking forward to that and all being well we shall continue with our own training up until then. Our total mileage today stands at 553. For those out cycling this weekend hope you have a good one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> For those out cycling this weekend hope you have a good one.



Fed up saying this "I CAN'T NOT ALLOWED" 

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Fed up saying this "I CAN'T NOT ALLOWED"
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.


You could always do a couple of miles standing up on the pedals  Sorry, really shouldn't tease. Hope you are ok and keeping yourself occupied.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You could always do a couple of miles standing up on the pedals  Sorry, really shouldn't tease. Hope you are ok and keeping yourself occupied.


 Put some netting over the pond as we lost three fish overnight, almost a fourth though Sandra saw its mouth move so we put it back in the pond and it recovered , not sure if they jumped out and a cat took them or a bird. some heron's have been seen around here, though pretty sure they would just take them from the pond, so in one nigh/morning we lost nearly half the fish we had, we've had the pond since 2011 and only lost three up till now.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

It's not nice to lose fish. We had lost quite a few to herons, mink, cormorant, and otters. Netting the pond will stop the birds, but not mink, otters. Good luck


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It's not nice to lose fish. We had lost quite a few to herons, mink, cormorant, and otters. Netting the pond will stop the birds, but not mink, otters. Good luck


I don't think we have a problem with mink, and certainly not otter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't think we have a problem with mink, and certainly not otter.


I didn't think I had a problem with escaped ferrets until they ate all my guinea pigs in one night!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I didn't think I had a problem with escaped ferrets until they ate all my guinea pigs in one night!



Oh no. Thats horrible.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Apr 2014)

Ferrets are possible around here, but for otters not much in the way of water a couple of small streams or more likely dried up becks, the fish are Shubunkins and get quite frisky at this time of year and can leap out of the water, if memory serves well its about this time of year, but for 4 to jump out is unusual.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

The fry of perch, roach, and carp do that as well. We have found them on top of the lilly pads because they have jumped out of the pond


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh no. Thats horrible.


yep and one was heavily pregnant as well


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep and one was heavily pregnant as well



Oh no


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't think we have a problem with mink, and certainly not otter.


Mink eat mainly mammals


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Mink eat mainly mammals


The one that survived didn't have any marks, but I cant say for sure what happened.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Mink eat mainly mammals


The one that survived didn't have any marks, but I cant say for sure what happened.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2014)

Strong gusty wind with showers this morning. At one time I wouldn't have ridden in that but I managed 28 miles, so quite happy with that given the conditions. I did use the wind to have an all out effort on an uphill segment and was amazed when I downloaded it to find I had just managed the QOM, albeit by 1 second. Feels a bit like cheating using the wind to your advantage but I am sure there's loads out there that do the same.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Strong gusty wind with showers this morning. At one time I wouldn't have ridden in that but I managed 28 miles, so quite happy with that given the conditions. I did use the wind to have an all out effort on an uphill segment and was amazed when I downloaded it to find I had just managed the QOM, albeit by 1 second. Feels a bit like cheating using the wind to your advantage but I am sure there's loads out there that do the same.


Well done Queenie!  It sounds like you've still got a touch of winter up there so I wont tell you its a lovely spring morning down here in the south...........


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Strong gusty wind with showers this morning. At one time I wouldn't have ridden in that but I managed 28 miles, so quite happy with that given the conditions. I did use the wind to have an all out effort on an uphill segment and was amazed when I downloaded it to find I had just managed the QOM, albeit by 1 second. Feels a bit like cheating using the wind to your advantage but I am sure there's loads out there that do the same.


Well done Queenie!  It sounds like you've still got a touch of winter up there so I wont tell you its a lovely spring morning down here in the south...........


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done Queenie!  It sounds like you've still got a touch of winter up there so I wont tell you its a lovely spring morning down here in the south...........


We've to get more strong winds tomorrow then a quieter couple of days then maybe some more wind again. I would rather cycle in pouring wind than rain any day. I'm not the most powerful of riders and the slightest headwind really slows me down drastically.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> We've to get more strong winds tomorrow then a quieter couple of days then maybe some more wind again. I would rather cycle in pouring wind than rain any day. I'm not the most powerful of riders and the slightest headwind really slows me down drastically.


I know what you mean about the wind. Being quite small I find crosswinds a particular danger at times!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> We've to get more strong winds tomorrow then a quieter couple of days then maybe some more wind again. I would rather cycle in *pouring wind* than rain any day. I'm not the most powerful of riders and the slightest headwind really slows me down drastically.


Mo - what were you on last night? (must have been really good...)  last time I checked wind did not pour... even Scottish wind has its limits you know 
but at least we only have 1 copy of it now...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

That was funny. Gave me a good laugh to start the day


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That was funny. Gave me a good laugh to start the day


still don't think @Globalti has found the identity of any of his (5 or 6 copies) of his gloves...


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)




----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mo - what were you on last night? (must have been really good...)  last time I checked wind did not pour... even Scottish wind has its limits you know
> but at least we only have 1 copy of it now...


Ha, ha......I usually read my posts before hitting send. Don't know what happened there. Lol.


----------



## Cold (12 Apr 2014)

Did my first 50k today which I was happy about , last few days I have passed a Deer and it stood watching me as I rode past, this morning it was in about 20 pieces on the road looked like it had just been hit as well.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Apr 2014)

Did a group ride today - or at least about 25 miles of it was - had to get to Windsor first.
It is saying something when I thought this was an easy ride

45.5 miles at 15.4 mph with about 1 mile 2.2 milesmissed out in the middle - only 715 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/129361351


----------



## Stonechat (12 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> . I would rather cycle in pouring wind than rain any day.



I know what you mean @Mo1959


----------



## BrynCP (12 Apr 2014)

Did 57 miles today, previous longest 47 miles. I would have really liked to do another 5miles (for 100km) but I just didn't have it in me. Avg moving speed was only 12.6mph which is about as fast as I go on average over longer rides.

My legs are aching now!


----------



## Harv (12 Apr 2014)

I did 11 miles today. 

My longest ever was 14 miles. I'm trying to build up this summer to try to do 20 miles. 

Slowly getting fitter.


----------



## y2blade (12 Apr 2014)

After a long winter on the turbo trainer it is good to be pedalling in the fresh air.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

y2blade said:


> After a long winter on the turbo trainer it is good to be pedalling in the fresh air.



Nice photos. Many thanks


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Apr 2014)

@y2blade seeing pics like that make me want to buy a new bike and go off road for a change!


----------



## y2blade (12 Apr 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> @y2blade seeing pics like that make me want to buy a new bike and go off road for a change!




I've been off roading since school age...only got my first roadie last year (A Specialized Allez Sport).
Got the MTB out at local roads are completely ruined by the flooding with massive potholes and sharp gravel everywhere.





It is good to have both types of bike tbh.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Apr 2014)

y2blade said:


> After a long winter on the turbo trainer it is good to be pedalling in the fresh air.


Love these shots, makes me want to buy a mountain bike!


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Apr 2014)

Just back from a family ride with the local group in Honeybourne. First time Max has ridden in a large group and he loved it. Forgot to change the Strava over to the tag bike, but we were out riding for 2 1/2 hours.
Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just back from a family ride with the local group in Honeybourne. First time Max has ridden in a large group and he loved it. Forgot to change the Strava over to the tag bike, but we were out riding for 2 1/2 hours.
> Look forward to the next one.


Well done, especially to the family. It must be liberating to leave the computer/gps at home sometimes I think.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done, especially to the family. It must be liberating to leave the computer/gps at home sometimes I think.


Sue (OH) missed out, she was at work today, just me and the boys. I didn't need the computer as speed was not the point, a nice slow steady social ride was order of the day.


----------



## Big Nick (12 Apr 2014)

y2blade said:


> After a long winter on the turbo trainer it is good to be pedalling in the fresh air.



#y2blade as of UKGSer fame??


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> I did 11 miles today.
> 
> My longest ever was 14 miles. I'm trying to build up this summer to try to do 20 miles.
> 
> Slowly getting fitter.


 
You can do it Brompton. In December 2013 I only managed 2 miles. Wednesday this week I did 15 miles. Tomorrow I'm aiming for 20 miles. It doesn't take very long to get a bit fitter if you get out on the bike regularly.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2014)

If this wind doesn't die down, I think I'll be doing minus 20 miles tomorrow because it will blow me backwards! Crazy out there just now.


----------



## stevey (12 Apr 2014)

New cycle group formed around these parts going tomorrow for the first ride in a group 40-50 miles ( Nervous) anything i should be aware of from you guys who have ridden in groups before? 

Wish me luck


----------



## Harv (12 Apr 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> You can do it Brompton. In December 2013 I only managed 2 miles. Wednesday this week I did 15 miles. Tomorrow I'm aiming for 20 miles. It doesn't take very long to get a bit fitter if you get out on the bike regularly.



Thanks. It's nice to get some support. I know some people cycle crazy distances but we all have to start small.


----------



## Exile (12 Apr 2014)

Got the bike back earlier. New rear wheel set me back thirty-six notes, including swapping the cassette over and reindexing the gears. Not a bad deal I think, so long as I go from breaking a spoke a fortnight to something more reasonable. 

Been getting very envious of the rides I've been seeing lately, so it'll be nice to get back out there. Might pilfer a quick hour or so tomorrow afternoon, although I will be out with the family for a meal around lunchtime so might need to make it three hours if dessert is on the cards


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> New cycle group formed around these parts going tomorrow for the first ride in a group 40-50 miles ( Nervous) anything i should be aware of from you guys who have ridden in groups before?
> 
> Wish me luck



Good luck. And as for advice - just enjoy it. You'll wonder why ever you were nervous x



Brompton said:


> Thanks. It's nice to get some support. I know some people cycle crazy distances but we all have to start small.



We all started somewhere. Just enjoy your riding, the rest will come x


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (13 Apr 2014)

Lovely morning here in the 'shire. Just debating with hubby what today will hold. I'm pleased to say it will include a ride of some sort. Have a good day everybody, whether that includes a  or it doesn't 

X


----------



## Reece (13 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> New cycle group formed around these parts going tomorrow for the first ride in a group 40-50 miles ( Nervous) anything i should be aware of from you guys who have ridden in groups before?
> 
> Wish me luck


Group cycling is easy. Just remember to communicate with each other via voice or hand gestures for potholes etc. Also no sudden change of direction or to the side. Just ride and enjoy!


----------



## y2blade (13 Apr 2014)

Big Nick said:


> #y2blade as of UKGSer fame??


Yes mate


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2014)

Managed a blowy 38 miles round Loch Earn. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/129691444

Considering it is an inland loch the wind was producing waves that you could nearly surf on. At least I had a tail wind on the way home for a change. Was starving when I got back. Just had *4* slices of toast with butter and jam and a mug of tea. 

Off out a 4 mile walk with the dog and next door neighbour at 10.30 then spend the rest of the day and evening over at my Dads.

Look forward to coming back and reading about everyone's rides, fettles or whatever else you all get up to today. Have a good one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Strong gusty wind with showers this morning. At one time I wouldn't have ridden in that but I managed 28 miles, so quite happy with that given the conditions. I did use the wind to have an all out effort on an uphill segment and was amazed when I downloaded it to find I had just managed the QOM, albeit by 1 second. Feels a bit like cheating using the wind to your advantage but I am sure there's loads out there that do the same.


Everyone does Mo, sometimes it just happens but other do it knowingly its another reason why strava is only a bit of fun, well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Look forward to coming back and reading about everyone's rides, fettles or *whatever else *you all get up to today. Have a good one.


Laid in bed most of the days. This is seriously getting tedious.
But as Mos says have a good day, whatever you do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done, especially to the family. It must be liberating to leave the computer/gps at home sometimes I think.


No its not causes mayhem to my databae


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Thanks. It's nice to get some support. I know some people cycle crazy distances but we all have to start small.


As @Phoenix Lincs says it comes with practise the more you do the better you become


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Apr 2014)

This mornings tootle

http://www.strava.com/activities/129727815

First time this year in short sleeves ! Also first time I've worn an XL shirt, would have been impossible to even get it on when I started and to be honest it was a very comfortable fit


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Apr 2014)

First 20 miler this morning. Did get lost the once. Also dropped my phone and broke the screen  ...
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2471326


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> First 20 miler this morning. Did get lost the once. Also dropped my phone and broke the screen  ...
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2471326


Sorry to hear about the phone, but shows you how durable a true bike gps is over a phone, I dropped my edge 500 several times with no undue effects, and so far dropped the rider 20 once again no damage, well done on the 20 miles.


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Apr 2014)

Thanks. Funny thing is, i dropped it when i took it out to take a photo. Just stupid butterfingers!!


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Apr 2014)

Beginners ride with a club today. First time I've gone over 20 miles since I had my heart operation. Nice slow pace and beautiful sunny weather. http://www.strava.com/activities/129731207


----------



## stevey (13 Apr 2014)

Thanks to @Phoenix Lincs and @Reece for the advice ride went well i have discovered my bike is inadequate in terms of gearing managed to stay with them on the flats bit on the hills was left totally though.

Thankfully waited for me at the top  Overall very enjoyable experience

Ride for today
http://www.strava.com/activities/129773512


----------



## Reece (13 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Thanks to @Phoenix Lincs and @Reece for the advice ride went well i have discovered my bike is inadequate in terms of gearing managed to stay with them on the flats bit on the hills was left totally though.
> 
> Thankfully waited for me at the top  Overall very enjoyable experience
> 
> ...


Nice one Steve. 

You'll find whatever group you ride in or bike you're on the group always gets split in hills. Good of them to wait and shows they're a friendly and good club.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Apr 2014)

Up @Mo1959 time today for the drive to Matchams Park & the New Forest Spring Sportive. Met up with a couple of mates & off we set around 7:50am on a crisp sunny morning for 62 miles around the flatt(ish) but beautiful New Forest on a mix of forest roads & country lanes.

Whilst I know that sportives are not everyone's cup of tea I must say that this was superbly organised with good marshalling & good signage & it was nice to ride with pals I don't normally ride with. There is still a lot of controversy surrounding this ride with the local NIMBY's but I didn't see one piece of litter dropped & most of the riders followed the instructions to ride single file, although some groups did still ride 3 & 4 abreast even on the inclines which was slightly annoying for anyone trying to overtake!

All in all a great days cycling & a good time had by all. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/129800959


----------



## stevey (13 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> Nice one Steve.
> 
> You'll find whatever group you ride in or bike you're on the group always gets split in hills.



Thanks @Reece I don't normally have a problem with hills but the speed they went up no way


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Thanks to @Phoenix Lincs and @Reece for the advice ride went well i have discovered my bike is inadequate in terms of gearing managed to stay with them on the flats bit on the hills was left totally though.
> 
> Thankfully waited for me at the top  Overall very enjoyable experience
> 
> ...


Well done @stevey& as Reece says, it was nice of them to wait. It was every man for himself on our ride today!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

@stevey as I mentioned before about bike costing 10x mine, I think when I look at the hill segments the weight shows. the guy on the Onix with Shimano Ultegra and about at 2.5kgs less than mine stripped down I still have a better time on this segment (but this could be due to lights), by 2'30" http://www.strava.com/segments/2746413.

Glad you enjoyed the ride.

The spacers I have found out are a little more delicate on 9sp cassettes than the 8sp ones, broke two splitting the cassette, I have glued them if that doesn't I will thin a couple of 8sp ones, but it will be a while still before I can test it on the road, so it is now a triple 52-42-30 with 28-24-21-19-17-16-15-14-13 which means I will probably be using the 30th on the 21-16 range more than the 42 on 28-21 range as 30x16 is 49.31" and 42x21 is 52.6" (this also backs up my idea that there is actually no such thing a granny ring just gears for the right terrain) the overall gearing of the bike is the same as it was when an 8sp but much better stepping from 13-19 ( 13-14-15-16-17-19 instead of 13-15-17-19), and almost identical to when I had it on the touring cranks of 26-38-48 when I first started of 12-13-15-17-19-21-24, the range then was 28.49" to 105.2" currently 28.18" to 105.2" But I did ride with a rear 28th for sometime, but it was difficult making anything like a nice set of ratios.

As a comparison a compact 34x28 is only 0.9" shorter than my 30x24 but you would need to use a 12th for a longer high gear 50x12=109.58" opposed to my 52x13 105.2" meaning that to get the same mid to high end one tooth stepping you would still need to have the same low end as me and thats a 10sp compact.


----------



## DavidD (13 Apr 2014)

Was away for a couple of days there up to Callander, went to loch Katrine and hired a couple of bikes for a quick ride alongside the loch. Then drove the Dukes pass to Aberfoyle passed about 9 cyclists on way up as we were heading down into Aberfoyle, wife was surprised when we never caught up with the cyclist that was in front of us at the top of the pass until leaving the far side of Aberfoyle.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @stevey as I mentioned before about bike costing 10x mine, I think when I look at the hill segments the weight shows. the guy on the Onix with Shimano Ultegra and about at 2.5kgs less than mine stripped down I still have a better time on this segment (but this could be due to lights), by 2'30" http://www.strava.com/segments/2746413.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the ride.
> 
> ...


Interesting
As I did settle for a compact but one with a 32 biggest rear, my slowest gear is 27.9"
I even got up the 18% gradient on White Downs
I was not so worried about the high gearing, I do have 50X 11 though if I needed it.
Too much of a wimp to go fast downhill anyway


----------



## spooks (13 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Up @Mo1959 time today for the drive to Matchams Park & the New Forest Spring Sportive.
> All in all a great days cycling & a good time had by all.



I was there too. Bit slower than you but then it was my longest ride this year by 25 miles! Had a few moments in the last 10 miles when I wondered why on earth I thought it was a good idea to give it a bash but overall had a good time. I need to find few cycling friends for next time. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/129846587


----------



## BAtoo (13 Apr 2014)

First Metric Century today! Very pleased with myself but also somewhat achy! Also pleased with the 14.4mph average.
Got scalped by 4 from the local club going down hill - my excuse was I was having a breather! But I got some of them a bit later going up hill and along the flat at the top .
Also got the Garmin Live Track to work on my smartphone so my partner watched my progress. She noted I'd been stopped for a while in a village and was wandering about a bit & phoned to see what was wrong - just getting some food from the shop as I'd run out of energy & hadn't taken any food with me! Eats the phone battery though - full to 25% in 5 hours .


----------



## Stonechat (13 Apr 2014)

spooks said:


> I was there too. Bit slower than you but then it was my longest ride this year by 25 miles! Had a few moments in the last 10 miles when I wondered why on earth I thought it was a good idea to give it a bash but overall had a good time. I need to find few cycling friends for next time.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/129846587


I fancy new forest in autumn - think there might be one then


----------



## spooks (13 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I fancy new forest in autumn - think there might be one then


Yeah that one goes from near Brockenhurst. I did it last year and it was good.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Apr 2014)

spooks said:


> I was there too. Bit slower than you but then it was my longest ride this year by 25 miles! Had a few moments in the last 10 miles when I wondered why on earth I thought it was a good idea to give it a bash but overall had a good time. I need to find few cycling friends for next time.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/129846587


Well done @spooks, you can ride with us in October if you like?

Ps .It's interesting that you found 1000ft more climbing than I did!


----------



## DavidD (13 Apr 2014)

You seem to have a lot of good sportives down south seem to be few and far between up north


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Interesting
> As I did settle for a compact but one with a 32 biggest rear, my slowest gear is 27.9"
> I even got up the 18% gradient on White Downs
> I was not so worried about the high gearing, I do have 50X 11 though if I needed it.
> Too much of a wimp to go fast downhill anyway


So you see whilst I have what people call a granny ring, your lowest gear is actually lower than mine, but not called a granny gear. Someone did give me a definition of what is regarded as a granny gear and it was something low like 24". I have only ever really used the 30x28 on things greater than 15% and even those near me I usually get up on the 42x28 or similar (well toward the end of last year, as they are not very long), though usually I would be on the 30x19 or so more options to play with, the rear 19 is my most worn gear on the old cassette.

More good news, what I though on the Carleton's B.B. to be the same threads turns out it wasn't, probably just me being mardy when it came to protecting the threads, so since I have the old touring crank, I can get it set up much like the Viking was, as the rear stays will stretch enough for a modern set up. (more new wheels needed though), still not sure where I am going with it though, first job now is what colour I guess.

Also got the M.T.B. working though it too needs new wheels really, as the rear is screw on gears, told you it was cheap.


----------



## spooks (13 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @spooks, you can ride with us in October if you like?
> 
> Ps .It's interesting that you found 1000ft more climbing than I did!



No idea where I found the extra elevation. Probably it was channeling what I felt like I was climbing rather than what I actually climbed! 
I should be a bit fitter by the october one with London-Paris and London-Surrey100 between now and then


----------



## Harv (13 Apr 2014)

Just did my longest ride ever (17.8 miles)

Really strong headwind for part of the ride. My heart rate hit 221 max. 

Got my sights on a 20 mile ride before the end of Summer.


----------



## y2blade (13 Apr 2014)

9miles today, some awesome climbs.


----------



## Exile (13 Apr 2014)

Haven't made it out in the end, too much other stuff to do about the house, but knowing I've got the commute tomorrow means I'm not too fussed about missing out (although reading what some of you've been up to did make me consider getting out and making the most of the lighter evenings, even if that thought soon passed). At least the day's not been a total loss. I needed to find some bits and pieces for camping at the end of next week and knew I wouldn't have the time/inclination tomorrow or Tuesday, and if I left it until Wednesday I'd be in a blind panic and that's not the best way to get geared up for a relaxing long weekend in the woods.

Also, it was a bit blowy here at times, and that combined with the near comatose state I found myself in after the meal meant I was in "Any excuse not to ride" mode. At lease I've been slightly productive rather than just dossing about on the sofa watching bad TV.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @spooks, you can ride with us in October if you like?
> 
> Ps .It's interesting that you found 1000ft more climbing than I did!


Not really, thats strava and different units , and different recording devices, well done.
For example an Edge 500 for instance can give upto 3-500 ft more on a 30 miles ride round here than my rider 20 can.


Brompton said:


> Just did my longest ride ever (17.8 miles)
> 
> Really strong headwind for part of the ride. My heart rate hit 221 max.
> 
> Got my sights on a 20 mile ride before the end of Summer.


I would get something checked, as a guide your max H.R. should be 220-your age, I can hit 178 with a little more left, and I am 50, I have hap 200+ readings but takle them as anomalies. what is your usual max H.R., the 178 is my max as far as I know but when I ride more often than I seem to be bale to this year, very rarly max's more than high 160's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Just did my longest ride ever (17.8 miles)
> 
> Really strong headwind for part of the ride. My heart rate hit 221 max.
> 
> Got my sights on a 20 mile ride before the end of Summer.



If you can do 18 miles you can do 20 miles now. Keep up the riding and by the end of the summer you will be more than capable of a 50 miler.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

@Brompton dont listen to @Supersuperleeds hes just plain mad, hes right though if you can do 18 miles 20 is no trouble, from the off I rode 20+'s most of the time (apart from the very first ride I recorded, and the 2nd though that was 18) hoever for a long time I usually rested 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Brompton dont listen to @Supersuperleeds hes just plain mad, hes right though if you can do 18 miles 20 is no trouble, from the off I rode 20+'s most of the time (apart from the very first ride I recorded, and the 2nd though that was 18) hoever for a long time I usually rested 2 or 3 times.



Love you as well


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done @spooks, you can ride with us in October if you like?
> 
> Ps .It's interesting that you found 1000ft more climbing than I did!



If you go into your ride on Strava, you can correct your elevation data.... Click on the "Elevation (?)" link which will bring up the box below it... then click on "Correct Elevation". It can take a while for it to happen, but will often deal with the figures being wildly inaccurate as they often are with my Garmin Edge 500 (for instance if it goes to sleep after a pause, it will often decide that even though my location has not changed, my elevation can be over 100m higher and I will spend the next hour only going downhill according to it!)


----------



## Harv (13 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I would get something checked, as a guide your max H.R. should be 220-your age, I can hit 178 with a little more left, and I am 50, I have hap 200+ readings but takle them as anomalies. what is your usual max H.R., the 178 is my max as far as I know but when I ride more often than I seem to be bale to this year, very rarly max's more than high 160's



Now I'm worried. Here's my ride. I averaged 144. The 221 was a max.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129870272

Looking at my history I've had similar highs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you go into your ride on Strava, you can correct your elevation data.... Click on the "Elevation (?)" link which will bring up the box below it... then click on "Correct Elevation". It can take a while for it to happen, but will often deal with the figures being wildly inaccurate as they often are with my Garmin Edge 500 (for instance if it goes to sleep after a pause, it will often decide that even though my location has not changed, my elevation can be over 100m higher and I will spend the next hour only going downhill according to it!)
> 
> View attachment 42231



Dont ever do that is you are using a unit that uses barometric pressure, you will always lose elevation, those units not using it and almost any phone starva will take the elevation data from the gps plots, this is also why two identical rides can be slightly different even on the same web site.
I have to correct mine on strava otherwise i end up with sevral thousand feet, an oddity of the bryton rider unit exporting the tcx file for strava, 
Stick with the edge data it is likely to more accurate than starva.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Now I'm worried. Here's my ride. I averaged 144. The 221 was a max.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/129870272
> 
> Looking at my history I've had similar highs.


Make sure you dampen the contacts on the strap, and some materials also can effect readings, i.e. static. but I dont know enough to give any more info.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont ever do that is you are using a unit that uses barometric pressure, you will always lose elevation, those units not using it and almost any phone starva will take the elevation data from the gps plots, this is also why two identical rides can be slightly different even on the same web site.
> I have to correct mine on strava otherwise i end up with sevral thousand feet, an oddity of the bryton rider unit exporting the tcx file for strava,
> Stick with the edge data it is likely to more accurate than starva.


Too late, just done it & lost another 300ft!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Right Strava only records elevation gain if the climb is a certain min grade (not sure what) over a given distance, at the level we record data nothing is accurate, but strava is quite bad for elevation, STRAVA should only be used as a guide and a bit of fun.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not really, thats strava and different units , and different recording devices, well done.
> For example an Edge 500 for instance can give upto 3-500 ft more on a 30 miles ride round here than my rider 20 can.
> 
> I would get something checked, as a guide your max H.R. should be 220-your age, I can hit 178 with a little more left, and I am 50, I have hap 200+ readings but takle them as anomalies. what is your usual max H.R., the 178 is my max as far as I know but when I ride more often than I seem to be bale to this year, very rarly max's more than high 160's


220 - your age is not very accurate
I am 62, so on that basis my Max should be 158
But in fact I can go for long periods in the 160's, and for some time in the 170's

You can determine your Max by testing ( but it's b@@@dy difficult work)
Alternative approach is to do a theshold test
(Determines lactate or aerobic threshold)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> 220 - your age is not very accurate
> I am 62, so on that basis my Max should be 158
> But in fact I can go for long periods in the 160's, and for some time in the 170's
> 
> ...



Or you could bin the HRM and just enjoy the ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Or you could bin the HRM and just enjoy the ride


I dont take much notice whilst riding to be honest, unless I am trying to lose a few pounds by keeping the H.R. low whilst riding, this is where flat routes help.

@Stonechat I know, I did say a guide, but 221 in anybodies book just has to be wrong, like I said I can max at nearly 180 pretty sure I can go low 180's my recent rides my avg was mid 130's and max 163, before that I was avg mid 150's and maxing 170's but the couple of more instense weeks riding brought it down


----------



## Triban5riderGD (13 Apr 2014)

Another 40 miles completed over the lovely lanes that cross the North Downs. Quite a hilly route but the sun was shining brightly, no wind and I was in good company, it doesn't get better than that.
A big thank you to the Bigfoot CC who arranged a superb ride.


----------



## Harv (13 Apr 2014)

I'm hoping it was just a false reading. 

I wasn't cycling uphill. That might have been easier. I was cycling in to one hell of a headwind. If I stopped pedalling I'm sure I would have gone backwards. 

I don't actively look at the hrm while cycling. I only look at the stats when I'm back and I upload them.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Apr 2014)

HR is a good guide to how hard you are pushing yourself.
Also helps in training how hard to push


----------



## 50000tears (13 Apr 2014)

Had my Sportive today.

Made such a schoolboy error is going too hard too early, especially since I was still getting over a cold, and paid the price when I suffered hard in the middle 30 miles. Was able to galvanise myself a little for the last 20 miles or so but the ride should have been so much easier in perfect weather conditions. Didn't manage to get in any groups either for more than about 6 miles total (and I led that one for almost half of it!) so that didn't help either.

Still pleased overall despite my pacing errors, showed both how far I have come but also how far there still is to travel in getting my fitness and handling skills where I want them.

http://www.strava.com/activities/129972781


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont ever do that is you are using a unit that uses barometric pressure, you will always lose elevation, those units not using it and almost any phone starva will take the elevation data from the gps plots, this is also why two identical rides can be slightly different even on the same web site.
> I have to correct mine on strava otherwise i end up with sevral thousand feet, an oddity of the bryton rider unit exporting the tcx file for strava,
> Stick with the edge data it is likely to more accurate than starva.


I thought about trying . The Leith Hill ride in planning had 3355 feet, and I stuck to this route. Strava made it 2943 feet and Garmin Connect made it only 2369 feet.
In my mind I still did over 3000 feet on Strava Route Builder. Did not want to try this and 'lose' more feet!


----------



## L14M (14 Apr 2014)

Hey guys long time no talk!

Yeah my cycling has been slacking after that scary 23.8 mile fast round trip last week. Was so god damn fast because I was pooping my self on 60mph roads with blind corners 

Anyway, Im currently on holiday in portugal. So I have my Btwin Rockrider 5.0 (2013) http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-50-mountain-bike-black-id_8202062.html.
Seems pretty quick however gearing is damn low. But hey its good for climbing. I don't have my garmin but only the strava app on my phone! TBH, I need to get more rides in when i'm back home. As what last weeks ride proved, I can go faster, I can go up hills with a higher cadence, I can be better. So my new goal is to get 3 10ish mile rides in during the week and perhaps a 20ish in at the weekend. - so 50 miles per week.

I'll upload my rides from my holiday after im back . I will say im doing hill training, there is a few level 4 climbs out of the valley 

Liam


----------



## morrisman (14 Apr 2014)

Killed off another local hill  Wendover to the Wendover Woods Cafe 1000 ft in 10 miles. I am really surprised how much difference a lighter weight bike makes, my Defy 2 is only ~18 lbs as apposed to my old Dawes at 35 lbs but I seem to be able to climb hills now that would previously have been impossible. Not sure if the clipless pedals are helping as well?

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/479743874


----------



## Steady (14 Apr 2014)

Been off the bike for a while, buggered my knee on a 25 mile but it's in a condition to ride now! 

Still doing short rides whilst I get use to the road bike but finally sorted the saddle pressure issue, turned out to be my big bottoms sit bones! 

Amazing what difference a saddle can make to overall comfort.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2014)

Doing a ride tomorrow and Thursday, also a ride pencilled for Sunday
Then we are away for a week on the south coast and will be able to hit the south downs


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2014)

Steady said:


> Been off the bike for a while, buggered my knee on a 25 mile but it's in a condition to ride now!
> 
> Still doing short rides whilst I get use to the road bike but finally sorted the saddle pressure issue, turned out to be my big bottoms sit bones!
> 
> Amazing what difference a saddle can make to overall comfort.


I was wondering if my saddle was OK, but since using the better bib shorts seems a little better


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2014)

50000tears said:


> Had my Sportive today.
> 
> Made such a schoolboy error is going too hard too early, especially since I was still getting over a cold, and paid the price when I suffered hard in the middle 30 miles. Was able to galvanise myself a little for the last 20 miles or so but the ride should have been so much easier in perfect weather conditions. Didn't manage to get in any groups either for more than about 6 miles total (and I led that one for almost half of it!) so that didn't help either.
> 
> ...


Well we learn best by experience, on a 40 miler I kept up my normal pace, not allowing for the headwind, so after 20 miles was knackered and the last 20 was tough, so pacing is so imporetant


----------



## Steady (14 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I was wondering if my saddle was OK, but since using the better bib shorts seems a little better



Oh mine was very noticible and makes perfect sense that it was the saddle (one of those newbie things to overlook, I guess!) but being on the very edge of 'just okay' for my frame size it made me question if I'd made a big mistake as I was sliding forward constantly, road bumps were _extremely _painful and felt like they were throwing me forward then after barely going a few streets or even a mile with a lot of soft tissue pressure I was uncomfortable and wishing I hadn't switched from a mtb.

Only downside now is that I've a rather old and tatty mtb saddle but it's comfortable!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I thought about trying . The Leith Hill ride in planning had 3355 feet, and I stuck to this route. Strava made it 2943 feet and Garmin Connect made it only 2369 feet.
> In my mind I still did over 3000 feet on Strava Route Builder. Did not want to try this and 'lose' more feet!


Check it on RWGPS this is usually closer to a unit using barometric pressure, also make sure elevation correction is disabled using a unit with this feature, it should be automatic with garmin units, but as you can import tcx files from other units its worth checking.
You say strava showed 2943ft is this before or after correction.?

Edit I dont think there was ever a time I corrected it on strava and didn't lose something like 30-40% in elevation, and whilst there are problems with barometric readings I still think they are closer than strava.


----------



## Razzle (14 Apr 2014)

11.5miles after work.....

http://www.strava.com/activities/130266075

Couple of PR's that I'm pleased about considering the wind etc


Daz


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Check it on RWGPS this is usually closer to a unit using barometric pressure, also make sure elevation correction is disabled using a unit with this feature, it should be automatic with garmin units, but as you can import tcx files from other units its worth checking.
> You say strava showed 2943ft is this before or after correction.?
> 
> Edit I dont think there was ever a time I corrected it on strava and didn't lose something like 30-40% in elevation, and whilst there are problems with barometric readings I still think they are closer than strava.


Didn't correct on Strava as thought I might lose
Checked it on RWGPS and it was 2740 - did the elevation correct on RWGPS and it now says 3007 feet


----------



## Razzle (14 Apr 2014)

Forgot to mention I seen a motorbike crash off the road onto the grass to miss a tractor. That's why my speed dropped to 0 just before mile 5. 

All was OK thankfully...

Daz


----------



## Ootini (14 Apr 2014)

Was really hoping to crack the hour mark but got stuck behind a learner driver who was driving at glacial speeds, then stuck behind a load of peds on the cycle path. Oh well..... http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2419849


----------



## Razzle (15 Apr 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/130429812

My commute into work for the 2nd time - Pretty uneventful


----------



## Stonechat (15 Apr 2014)

Razzle said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/130429812
> 
> My commute into work for the 2nd time - Pretty uneventful


Good speed there


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

6 miles today. Beautiful weather


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> 6 miles today. Beautiful weather
> View attachment 42391


Looks lovely 
Also beautiful here but was just below freezing when I set out and there was still frost on the grass at 8am. Hands and feet got uncomfortably cold especially on a couple of the descents that were out of the sun.
Still, it was a lovely scenic ride. Took the hybrid so that I could sit up and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks lovely
> Also beautiful here but was just below freezing when I set out and there was still frost on the grass atbut them. Hands and feet got uncomfortably cold especially on a couple of the descents that were out of the sun.
> Still, it was a lovely scenic ride. Took the hybrid so that I could sit up and enjoy the scenery.



We had ground frost here first thing, but luckily it soon disappeared. Now we have clear blue, skies and wall to wall sunshine. Yes, the scenery here Is beautiful, but There is always a price to pay. Namely the weather, as you must know.


----------



## Razzle (15 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Good speed there



Slight downhill, will see what the way back is like 



welsh dragon said:


> We had ground frost here first thing, but luckily it soon disappeared. Now we have clear blue, skies and wall to wall sunshine. Yes, the scenery here Is beautiful, but There is always a price to pay. Namely the weather, as you must know.



Ground frost here also, but roads looked OK, and indeed were OK


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks lovely
> Also beautiful here but was just below freezing when I set out and there was still frost on the grass at 8am. Hands and feet got uncomfortably cold especially on a couple of the descents that were out of the sun.
> Still, it was a lovely scenic ride. Took the hybrid so that I could sit up and enjoy the scenery.



Same here in Leicester, though the roads were clear of frost, so the Allez got a rare outing (2nd or 3rd ride of the year on it)


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2014)

Sat down for 20 minutes with a cup of tea to play catchup in this thread. Impossible to respond to all that I would want to!

@y2blade - great pics! Makes me want to get an off roader too but I would get horribly lost and probably end up in a MoD test range.

@Goonerobes - Well done on the New Forest Sportive. That was my first one last year and is such a beautiful area to cycle in. Was it windy on the open sections? Shame about what I've heard about the tacks, there are some witless morons about the place alas that have no clue as to the consequences of their idiotic actions. Some 15 cyclists were hurt were they not?

@Stonechat - brilliant ride you got in there, taking in Leith Hill. I've still not managed it all without stopping unlike you. Nearly did it on RideLondon but clipped a guys back wheel as he slowed suddenly and that did it for me.

All this lovely weather and for the last 7 days I've been down with a chest infection that I caught from my dear wife. Looking outside the window today wanted to go but think its best to get myself right first.

My friend who did the No Excuses sportive with me on her titanic mountain bike (well, we did 20 miles of it....) took delivery on her new steed today, one I (quite proudly) investigated and offered to her as an higher spec option to the Triban we looked at.

Sensa Romagna Special




























Full Shimano 105 group and calipers, Supra RA rims, 9.1kg in a 'lady version' they make to order, with different saddle and thinner bar thickness all for £749.99. Oh and a British manufacturer! And by British, I mean Dutch...

Going to fix pedals to it and put some Kool Stops in the calipers tonight.


----------



## L14M (15 Apr 2014)

@Nomadski thats a lovely bike 

Missing my road bike. My rides have been short out here. Doing loads of holiday stuff and having a slowish mountain bike with huge climbs etc. Going out for a ride in a minute, going to go on a 5ish miller with a mile climb that should average out at a few percent! All I know is I WISH I HAD MY ROAD BIKE AND SPD SL'S!!!

When i get back though I will get into more training, starting to loose fitness!

Liam


----------



## stevey (15 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Sat down for 20 minutes with a cup of tea to play catchup in this thread. Impossible to respond to all that I would want to!
> 
> @y2blade - great pics! Makes me want to get an off roader too but I would get horribly lost and probably end up in a MoD test range.
> 
> ...




This is also one of the bikes i have been looking at as well let us know how it rides??


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Sat down for 20 minutes with a cup of tea to play catchup in this thread. Impossible to respond to all that I would want to!
> 
> @y2blade - great pics! Makes me want to get an off roader too but I would get horribly lost and probably end up in a MoD test range.
> 
> ...




That is one nice looking bike.


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> This is also one of the bikes i have been looking at as well let us know how it rides??



If I'm allowed a go on it...sure, its only a 48cm frame though so I might be a bit tall for it! Its almost the exact same spec as my Cannondale except it has 105 brake callipers rather than my Tektro ones. Not sure what BB it is yet. It is marginally lighter and £100 cheaper! All in all I would say its a massive bargain from a British (ahem, Dutch) manufacturer who are making a name for themselves in the reviews I read. Your paying for the bike, not the name, which is good in my book.

Yet to see it live but they make a lot of claims about it looking like a carbon bike in the way its moulded and shaped.

Unsure by geometry charts if it is a racier shape than the Synapse I have which is more upright.

EDIT: This is the geometry chart if any whizzkids can tell what kind of profile the frame gives...

http://www.merlincycles.com/resources/files/romagna_geo.pdf


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> @Nomadski thats a lovely bike
> 
> Missing my road bike. My rides have been short out here. Doing loads of holiday stuff and having a slowish mountain bike with huge climbs etc. Going out for a ride in a minute, going to go on a 5ish miller with a mile climb that should average out at a few percent! All I know is I WISH I HAD MY ROAD BIKE AND SPD SL'S!!!
> 
> ...


I didn't lose much over the winter a couple of weeks didn't start putting right, not sure about after this one though, only been two weeks (not that) and climbing the walls.


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2014)

Wait a minute.... I read somewhere they are British, but apparently Sensa are a Dutch company! Thought I was being all extra special patriotic!


----------



## turbopercy (15 Apr 2014)

Well took to the roads today for the first time 4 miles in and a puncture with no quick release with a bit of fortune i was by a garge borrowed a spanner and set off again 

got settled into the ride and ended up 16.8 miles @ 16.6 average thought not bad for a first attempt


----------



## Old Plodder (15 Apr 2014)

turbopercy said:


> Well took to the roads today for the first time 4 miles in and a puncture with no quick release with a bit of fortune i was by a garge borrowed a spanner and set off again
> 
> got settled into the ride and ended up 16.8 miles @ 16.6 average thought not bad for a first attempt


Well done, good mileage for a first ride, (& fast).
You need to carry all necessary tools, pump & puncture kit minimum to be able to enjoy your ride & not have to walk home.
It's a good idea to have a spare tube & a drink with you as well on all rides. Take some food on longer ones.


----------



## turbopercy (15 Apr 2014)

Thanks plodder i thought i had all bases covered only thing i was short off was a 15 mm spanner but one is now on the way from ebay lol

oh and my puncture repair skills leave alot to be desired


----------



## Nomadski (15 Apr 2014)

turbopercy said:


> Thanks plodder i thought i had all bases covered only thing i was short off was a 15 mm spanner but one is now on the way from ebay lol
> 
> oh and my puncture repair skills leave alot to be desired



Puncture repait kits and me dont get on. I carry a couple of spare tubes and some co2! Have got some slime tubes but yet to fit them.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Apr 2014)

Did a good run to Twyford via Maidenhead, and back via Winkfield and Windsor Great Park
Was fooled by the sunny weather was not so warm, did have arm warmers and a gilet, bui had a puncture at Cranbourne on a busy road - not completely flat so put more air in it and cycled up to the park to fix it
Would you believe it was the same place as last puncture and there was a miniscule piece of grit still in the tyre (done over 100 miles since then)

Sorted it OK but got a bit cold in the legs which complained a bit going home. Was a bit annoyed to catch the early part of rush hour
Latter part was also into the wind

48.7 miles at 14.6 mph only 1444 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/130575065

Looking at the stats does not look cold but must've been windchill


----------



## Razzle (15 Apr 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/130564723

Commute back from work. Into a headwind. 

Also noticed drivers on the morning gave me a lot more room than they did on the way back this evening. Must be a bit peeved off at work.


----------



## Nomadski (16 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> This is also one of the bikes i have been looking at as well let us know how it rides??



Well the ride was incredibly smooth, very very nice.

Unfortunately the thing will have to go back to merlincycles because I have a feeling the guy at Sensa who put it together might have just smoked a big fat one prior to delivery as...

1. "Sensa" was only written on one side of the downtube, on the other it read "ensa"

2. The rear derailleur only shifted between the top 5 cassette gears, no matter how much I turned the barrel adjuster

3. When I took the rear derailleur cable out of the anchor bolt the cable end cap (which is meant to be pretty much hot welded and crimped onto the end of the cable) fell off. It just fell off.

4. Not something to be returned over, being not as serious as 1-3, but the tyre white stripe was all over the place so it gave the impression that the wheels were wobbling untrue all over the place.

So yeah...

On the plus side, bar the missing S the livery was beautiful, the frame was gorgeous with barely any noticeable welding places between the tubes and stays compared with other aluminium bikes, including my Cannondale. It really looked like one complete whole thing, rather than a bunch of separate parts welded together. It rolled beautifully, and was extremely comfortable.

Shame about the things at the top, but all easily sorted by them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well the ride was incredibly smooth, very very nice.
> 
> Unfortunately the thing will have to go back to merlincycles because I have a feeling the guy at Sensa who put it together might have just smoked a big fat one prior to delivery as...
> 
> ...



1. Only reason to send beck.
2. Probably the high stop adjuster, not barrel adjuster.
3. I have plenty knocking about, just put a new one on, £1 for 10 at Halfords.
4. Just deflate and adjust, but may be a fault in the tyre.

The first is the only one that 15 mins or so wouldn't cure.


----------



## morrisman (16 Apr 2014)

So as the morris dancing season looms on the horizon (starts on 1st May for the uninitiated) it is necessary to deliver a poster to the pubs we are dancing at to warn the locals to avoid that night. Normally I print them off and get whoever lives nearby in my morris side to deliver them but this year it will all be by my bike 

So today involved a 30 mile round trip Wendover, Aldbury, Studham, Eaton Bray, but it seems to have grown by another 40 miles as the sun is shining


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @Goonerobes - Well done on the New Forest Sportive. That was my first one last year and is such a beautiful area to cycle in. Was it windy on the open sections? Shame about what I've heard about the tacks, there are some witless morons about the place alas that have no clue as to the consequences of their idiotic actions. Some 15 cyclists were hurt were they not?.



Thanks @Nomadski, As you say it is a beautiful part of the country to cycle in & although it is *always* at least breezy on the open sections I do feel quite privileged to have this on my doorstep.
The tacks were put down on the Saturday ride & although there were 15-20 punctures I don't believe any injuries resulted in it thankfully.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

A quick 6 miles today. No photos. Weather is beautiful. Very little wind.


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Apr 2014)

Lovely sunny weather here today so was planning on getting out this evening but woke up this morning and the right side of my body from my neck down to my waist is hurting, no idea what I've done but think I will take a couple of days off to see if it improves, probably just slept funny.

Visiting parents this weekend so hoping whatever it is clears up so I can take my bike to get a couple of rides in a different area.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

@welsh dragon & @Leescfc79 Hope its nothing serious, but please SHUT UP about the weather


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Lovely sunny weather here today so was planning on getting out this evening but woke up this morning and the *right side of my body from my neck down to my waist is hurting*, no idea what I've done but think I will take a couple of days off to see if it improves, probably just slept funny.
> 
> Visiting parents this weekend so hoping whatever it is clears up so I can take my bike to get a couple of rides in a different area.


Try a few gentle stretches, and see if it eases off during the day, mind you when I take my pain kills I feel nothing, 60mg codeine and 1000mg of paracetamol off the morphine though.

Well I can now run in any gear without any change rub, even large/large and small/small, though have'nt tested that on the road as yet, and yes I do know, its just nice knowing its set up right, and if I can do that on a triple, a double should be a piece of cake.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon & @Leescfc79 Hope its nothing serious, but please SHUT UP about the weather


ditto - I'm off the bike at the moment as well... bonked again at the weekend on the sunday ride - and badly which is an issue with my Addison's. 2nd time in 3 weeks (previously I had gone 12months without contracting the shakes and disorientation, inability to communicate or stand up etc) and have been 'under the weather' since, so have had to stay off the bike for the last few days, just resting and sleeping and looking at the blue skies trying hard to convince myself I would only burn if I went out in it.... also had to increase my steroids as well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ditto - I'm off the bike at the moment as well... bonked again at the weekend on the sunday ride - and badly which is an issue with my Addison's. 2nd time in 3 weeks (previously I had gone 12months without contracting the shakes and disorientation, inability to communicate or stand up etc) and have been 'under the weather' since, so have had to stay off the bike for the last few days, just resting and sleeping and looking at the blue skies trying hard to convince myself I would only burn if I went out in it.... also had to increase my steroids as well


I read, hope your improving.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon & @Leescfc79 Hope its nothing serious, but please SHUT UP about the weather



Sorry @Nigelnaturist it has just started pouring down with rain, and i do believe there is hail mixed in with the rain. The wind is approaching 50 miles per hour, and i can hardly stand up. The forcast for the next few days is more of the same with a possibility of snow on high ground (thats me).

oh and it will be minus 2 at times. I hope my weather forcast cheers you up Nigel. regards WD, and i hope you get well soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I read, hope your improving.


getting better, but did even drive last night (wasn't allowed to) when we had to go over to Macclesfield A&E after my sister collapsed at work, so I guess I still have some 'improving' to do yet. OH is probably not taking tomorrow off work now, so I'll have another day out of the saddle and hopefully be fit enough for Friday.

How are you doing?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ditto - I'm off the bike at the moment as well... bonked again at the weekend on the sunday ride - and badly which is an issue with my Addison's. 2nd time in 3 weeks (previously I had gone 12months without contracting the shakes and disorientation, inability to communicate or stand up etc) and have been 'under the weather' since, so have had to stay off the bike for the last few days, just resting and sleeping and looking at the blue skies trying hard to convince myself I would only burn if I went out in it.... also had to increase my steroids as well



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


thanks - hopefully will do. tis just one of those things with my Addison's. I don't necessarily have to be ill enough to actually know I am ill just be fighting off a bug and it will wipe me out totally!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraight on said:


> thanks - hopefully will do. tis just one of those things with my Addison's. I don't necessarily have to be ill enough to actually know I am ill just be fighting off a bug and it will wipe me out totally!


Take care. I suppose we can and do take our health for granted sometimes. Those of us who are, lucky health wise should count our blessings sometimes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry @Nigelnaturist it has just started pouring down with rain, and i do believe there is hail mixed in with the rain. The wind is approaching 50 miles per hour, and i can hardly stand up. The forcast for the next few days is more of the same with a possibility of snow on high ground (thats me).
> 
> oh and it will be minus 2 at times. I hope my weather forcast cheers you up Nigel. regards WD, and i hope you get well soon.


To be honest I dont much like riding in hot weather, but I know many wouldn't like the forecast, so in away it doesn't because as I like to see people out on their bikes, the only thing I draw a line at is ice as I don't have tyres for it, snow well I acquired a cheap m.t.b. someone was throwing out, so it might get used next winter if I can sort the rear wheel, or get a cheap replacement one, sorted everything else on it, well to the point it all works, some stuff could do with being replaced, cables, grips maybe shifters brake levers seem a bit naff too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Take care. I suppose we can and do take our health for granted sometimes. Those of us who are, lucky health wise should count our blessings sometimes.


Normally physically I am fine, (mentally a wreck) though every now and again I get some sort of infection, the last time last July (this was later diagnosed as gallstones, had one this year though not as bad) I was out on the bike and within the space of 20 mins I went from being fine to completely disorientated, so much so I missed a turn and mistake the A1 as the road I wanted, and to this day I dont understand why as the two junctions and road layouts are completely different, so I ended up doing 2-3 miles on the southbound carriageway heading toward Doncaster and the A1M, however I had enough about me to realise the upcoming buildings were wrong, I wasn't lost but it took me sometime to find the road I needed, and then went the wrong way, I ended up doing another 19 miles or so, wear as if i had turn left (Northbound) on the A1 I would have been home in 8 miles, It was only my core fitness at the time that got me home, so I dont take it for granted (thats not implying you may think I did).

I feel so very lucky I have found something that helps both my physical and mental health when I am out, as its me and what ever gets thrown at me and always feel good when I have had to battle the elements, more so than on a day like today (currently).
This is the ride you can see where I turn south, if you zoom in on the map you can see where I should have turn left onto Sleep Hill Ln, it was only where Hampole is marked I was fine.
http://www.strava.com/activities/68741616


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

You were lucky you still had the presence of mind to realise what was happening, and were able to get home safely. Gallstones are horrible. My youngest twin grandsons have a medical condition whereby they're body attacks new blood cells. They're immune system was compromised, and they always had a jaundiced look, and were prone to gallstones at the age of 6. They had to have they're spleens removed and they're gallbladders removed as well. Thankfully they have recovered, but they will have to have antibiotics everyday for the rest of they're lives.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2014)

Dilemma.......a local women who added me on Strava has asked if I want to join her for a biggish ride on Friday (around 60 miles)

a) I have never ridden with anyone else before and
b) I am not the greatest conversationalist and think I would struggle with small talk for that length of time.

Friday does look like a really nice day though and I am slightly tempted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You were lucky you still had the presence of mind to realise what was happening, and were able to get home safely. Gallstones are horrible. My youngest twin grandsons have a medical condition whereby they're body attacks new blood cells. They're immune system was compromised, and they always had a jaundiced look, and were prone to gallstones at the age of 6. They had to have they're spleens removed and they're gallbladders removed as well. Thankfully they have recovered, but they will have to have antibiotics everyday for the rest of they're lives.


Comes from driving for a living for so long a lot of roads are just instinct, the thing is i knew it was wrong as I crossed the road (the A1, there is a tarmac path on the centre so I know people can cross there), but all I had in my head was take a right at the junction. 
I have a job remembering a simple course let alone a life time, hope they are living as full a life as possible.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Dilemma.......a local women who added me on Strava has asked if I want to join her for a biggish ride on Friday (around 60 miles)
> 
> a) I have never ridden with anyone else before and
> b) I am not the greatest conversationalist and think I would struggle with small talk for that length of time.
> ...


Go for it Mo, you do fine on here I would imagine much the same sort of thing.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Comes from driving for a living for so long a lot of roads are just instinct, the thing is i knew it was wrong as I crossed the road (the A1, there is a tarmac path on the centre so I know people can cross there), but all I had in my head was take a right at the junction.
> I have a job remembering a simple course let alone a life time, hope they are living as full a life as possible.



Thanks. They are great. The improvement in they're health is amazing. They look, feel and act like normal, kids now. The only problem they, will have is if they get a serious infection, but hopefully the antibiotics will be able to take care of any infection they may contract in the future


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Dilemma.......a local women who added me on Strava has asked if I want to join her for a biggish ride on Friday (around 60 miles)
> 
> a) I have never ridden with anyone else before and
> b) I am not the greatest conversationalist and think I would struggle with small talk for that length of time.
> ...



I think youll do fine with small talk. Besides you'll be so knackered neither of you will be able to talk.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. They are great. The improvement in they're health is amazing. They look, feel and act like normal, kids now. The only problem they, will have is if they get a serious infection, but hopefully the antibiotics will be able to take care of any infection they may contract in the future


I know how bad I am when I have these bouts, and you just want to curl up into a ball ect.. and I have quite a high tolerance to pain, so to see little ones suffer isn't nice, glad to hear things are good.


----------



## stevey (16 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Dilemma.......a local women who added me on Strava has asked if I want to join her for a biggish ride on Friday (around 60 miles)
> 
> a) I have never ridden with anyone else before and
> b) I am not the greatest conversationalist and think I would struggle with small talk for that length of time.
> ...



Do it @Mo1959 it was my first time last sunday as you know, was great fun


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Dilemma.......a local women who added me on Strava has asked if I want to join her for a biggish ride on Friday (around 60 miles)
> 
> a) I have never ridden with anyone else before and
> b) I am not the greatest conversationalist and think I would struggle with small talk for that length of time.
> ...


what sort of speed does she average? It is nice occasionally cycling with other people, but I find I tend to end up holding them up (though occasionally it is the other way around which kill's my breathing cycle and asthma superbly!) and holding them up makes me uncomfortable...

As for talking - well you will find plenty to talk about, but you do need to agree on who does what if you are cycling side by side and a car approached from front or back.. which one of you slows down & drops back and which one of you speeds up and goes in front. Both hitting your brakes together does not work and 2 riders used to cycling alone often learn that one the hard way - how I managed to keep my balance and stay on my bike when hit by a 17.5 stone male rider I was cycling with defeated both of us, but off-roading on a road bike with 25c tyres and on soft soil, with a barbed wire fence or massive oak tree looming towards you does focus your skills superbly! I didn't hit the (by now) stationary car on the single track road when I got back to the road but it was a case of brakes were not going to stop me alone and feet had to be deployed. I ended up about 1 foot from her bonnet - so very glad she stopped. I did say thank you afterwards but I have to say that all 3 of us were expecting me to come off and all 3 of us were somewhat surprised when I didn't!

otherwise the only thing you will need to really worry about is the person on the outside not seeing that the person on the inside needs to come out for a bad grid/pothole and you will need to watch the road surface further ahead than normal and comment that you need to come out. If they are riding behind you then you need to give warnings also like 'hole' or 'grid' or 'something dead/dead thing'... because you will be blocking their view of the road ahead. Also agree a 'climbs' policy. wait at the top for the other person to catch up is usually the best option and both climb at your own speed. Go and enjoy the company even if it is only the once!


----------



## morrisman (16 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> So as the morris dancing season looms on the horizon (starts on 1st May for the uninitiated) it is necessary to deliver a poster to the pubs we are dancing at to warn the locals to avoid that night. Normally I print them off and get whoever lives nearby in my morris side to deliver them but this year it will all be by my bike
> 
> So today involved a 30 mile round trip Wendover, Aldbury, Studham, Eaton Bray, but it seems to have grown by another 40 miles as the sun is shining


In the end it came out at 58 miles with 2400 ft of climbing ended up feeling a bit more knackered than I should. Seem to be having a bit of trouble controlling my blood sugar levels, I think my diabetes medication is a bit over the top since I have lost weight and become so much fitter. But due for a check up soon


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I will give it a bash. We seem reasonably close speed wise so should be ok, plus the route she has mentioned has a couple of bail out points if it isn't working out. Friday is currently looking like a gorgeous day too which helps. I will need to take tomorrow off to try and get some of the tiredness out of my legs though.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (16 Apr 2014)

Todays ride was 34 miles in a very large loop of small back lanes that lead us round the back of Brands Hatch then up onto the North Downs and back to our starting point in Orpington. Loads of traffic owing to the M26 being closed, which in turn bought the M20 to a standstill which meant that those with local knowledge were all using the rat runs. Not a good day to be a motorist, but for us cyclists the sun was shining and it was great to be on two wheels.
Total mileage is now 627.and counting.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (16 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks guys. I think I will give it a bash. We seem reasonably close speed wise so should be ok, plus the route she has mentioned has a couple of bail out points if it isn't working out. Friday is currently looking like a gorgeous day too which helps. I will need to take tomorrow off to try and get some of the tiredness out of my legs though.


Go for it Mo. Could be a new best friend. Hope you both enjoy your ride.


----------



## MattMM (16 Apr 2014)

So, back after a short absence, long holiday weekend in the Highlands with no mobile signal, internet or bike. Had to give a ride a miss yesterday despite gorgeous weather owing to an unforeseen recurrence of a long dormant arthritic big toe joint. Feeling better this morning so got out nice and early pre brekkie to do my usual long flat route of preference, so I didn't aggravate the toe climbing.

Don't know if it was doing the ride in a fasted state, the nice weather, the few days rest or the fact that I managed to do my ride minus a shell jacket and just in a jersey (more aerodynamic you see... ) but had my best ride ever on the route with 24 PRs. Well chuffed

http://www.strava.com/activities/130771576


----------



## Nomadski (16 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist - You have had some rotten luck with the cycling these last few months. Hope you get back on the road as this thread loses a big chunk of daily riding mileage without your contribution, saved mostly by SuperMo and SuperChris and SuperBob recently!

@Mo1959 - I saw the Strava message and I would say go for it. It's normal for many people to feel cautious about riding when theyve done it for so long by themselves, and I know you appreciate your peace and quiet. The trick is, you dont have to talk! You can just ride, taking it in turns to be the leader. And maybe pass the occasional pleasantry to each other when, or if, you feel like it. If they shoot off too fast, let them go and carry on. She seems to be a similar speed to you, so hopefully once that awkward initial contact is over and you decide on your route, you can just enjoy the ride.

You may find you will enjoy it more than you think. I rode with @themosquitoking last year and we have been out many times since, its good fun, and you can learn new routes. We dont talk a huge amount while we are on the bikes (pretty much enforced on us by the traffic) but the odd chat here and there and a cuppa halfway round can do wonders for the ride.

Dont be shy, your too nice a person for someone not to enjoy your company!

Went out today to Richmond Park as it was absolutely gorgoeous outside (sorry @Nigelnaturist). Had a snag a mile out when I saw my speed / cadence sensor stil wasnt working, even though I had replaced the battery. I noticed the magnetic spoke sensor had slipped yet again so tried to place it properly again and tightened and found the plastic housing was splitting. Im guessing thats why its moved on the spoke a number of times these last few rides. Will have to replace but I dont think Evans would do it under warranty as there appears to be physical damage to it.

Anyone know if they are purchasable serperately? Its for the Garmin official Speed / Cadence sensor...GS10.

Anyway, switched it off on my Garmin, booted up the Strava phone app as backup and off I went.

On my first lap of Richmond Park I saw a couple having issues and when asked if they were ok, they asked if I had a hex key. So a 15 minute stop while we tried to fix her rear caliper which had a loose cable causing the left side brake to not move. Quite similar to issues I had last night with my friends bike. Couldnt fix again (hate cabling issues) but got the rear brake away from the wheel so it wouldnt rub, so she could at least get home ok. And carried on my way.

Decided I was going to try for a fast second lap, and got a PR shaving 30 seconds off, which Im very happy about but still cant break the 25 minute barrier.

At Richmond Gate roundabout I sat waiting for traffic to turn right, and when I saw a gap I went forward, then almost got ridden off the road by a mature chap who decided he was going to cut on the inside, over the cobblestones at speed on my left as I set off.... He did apologise though, so all good.

Hit my usual Wimbledon traffic on the way home, but quite happy with the average speed, considering I am still coughing a lot, it was sunny and warm (sorry Nigel), traffic and issues and I did 2 laps rather than my usual one etc

At 2 rides in the last 7 days, this has also been the most productive week for cycling in 2014 for me too.

Edit: Oops forgot the linky - http://app.strava.com/activities/130883080

Hope everyone is well. And enjoy the ride @Mo1959


----------



## morrisman (16 Apr 2014)

Scary moment of the day - a very loud motorcycle popped a wheelie as he overtook me at a gazzilion mph, nearly had to change the lycra


----------



## Stonechat (16 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Dilemma.......a local women who added me on Strava has asked if I want to join her for a biggish ride on Friday (around 60 miles)
> 
> a) I have never ridden with anyone else before and
> b) I am not the greatest conversationalist and think I would struggle with small talk for that length of time.
> ...


YEs definitely go for it
A few of my rides in Windsor great Park have had a little company and Saturday's effort was a group ride
It all adds to the experience
Yes I am basically a solitary rider
Have been known to tuck in behind someone to get relief from the wind though


----------



## fivepence (16 Apr 2014)

Wee Blast this evening , won't mention the weather as it will wind up Nigel 

http://www.strava.com/activities/130962123


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Todays ride was 34 miles in a very large loop of small back lanes that lead us round the back of Brands Hatch then up onto the North Downs and back to our starting point in Orpington. Loads of traffic owing to the M26 being closed, which in turn bought the M20 to a standstill which meant that those with local knowledge were all using the rat runs. Not a good day to be a motorist, but for us cyclists the sun was shining and it was great to be on two wheels.
> Total mileage is now 627.and counting.


You be passing me soon.

@Nomadski any magnet will work, I have one I butchered as a cad magnet, there are many on the net Halfords sell them Evans, not even sure if my sp magnet is original. I am using a GS10 sensor and a garmin H.R. monitor with a Bryton GPS.

Well what a revelation that extra gear is, hardly notice it changing from any gear from 13-17 i.e. 15 to 16 not much from 17 to 19 or 19 21 but 21- 24 and 24-28 are to big, I am going to change it back to 21-23-25 I would do 26 but I haven't got a 8 or 9 sp 26th cog.

Well I got out for a couple of short trips one to a friends the other back home, over the two rides I was 0.72mph quicker than the last time I was out (mind you I was in pain) over a slight more difficult route but a little shorter.
First ride steady 15.4mph http://www.strava.com/activities/130979779
2nd much the same but more uphill gradient. http://www.strava.com/activities/130979781

Total 25 miles @ 15.43mph, 828ft (RWGPS)


----------



## matth411 (17 Apr 2014)

Hey guys, thought I would finally get in on some the threads on here. Been a member since September and only done one message! Anyway, yeah, I have just restarted riding again for the second time. 
I hadn't been on a bike for over 8 years when I hopped on one to commute in July, 5.4 miles so nothing serious. First one was 48 minutes, and a distinct lack of breath! In January, however, I was tempted to hit the 50 mile mark and at about 8 miles my knee clicked loudly and painfully. This resulted in me hardly being able to walk. And 2 months off the bike. 
In March I plucked up the courage to get back on the bike, not knowing how my knee would hold up. And wouldn't you know it.... it was fine. So while I was off work, I got some miles in the legs, and couldn't walk afterwards. But I am back to commuting again (and leisure rides when I am off) First one back was a steady 32 minutes, and in 2 weeks have got that down to an average of 21-23 minutes. Feeling stronger every time, and trying to change routes to get more miles in. Yesterday's commute was 5.8 miles in 21.34. 
I should note that while I was off the bike, I quit energy drinks which I had been addicted to for over 3 years, and considerably cut down on the nicotine.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2014)

Hi. Well done. I did not go on a bike for 45 years. It doesn't matter how far you go, or how long it takes. Just enjoy it. Even if you only ever go say 10 miles max, dont worry. Its still better than a lot of other people do.
And well done for cutting down on the ciggs. There is a smoking no more thread if ever your interested. People there always support each other.
its bloomin cold here today Nigel. what a differance to yesterday. a day for staying inside drinking coffee i think.


----------



## matth411 (17 Apr 2014)

I am slowly getting rid of my vices, one at a time. Smoking will probably be next. 
Not a nice headwind this morning on the way home (I work nights) and very nearly had my first clipless moment. Decided to change the route at the last minute and forgot about the steep climb, not a hill it is far too small to be a hill but its steep, forgot to change down a gear after the straight and very nearly came to a standstill. So glad that that nobody was around!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

@matth411 
@welsh dragon Cold is good I have a nice warm Jacket and leg warmers, need to change those two cogs this morning, then going to try racking up some miles, I cant do the challenge on veloviewer 60+miles a day for the next 10 days is just to much with the lack of time I have been out, however the one on strava is still possible 17 days 728Km 43Km (27 miles) a day


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @matth411
> @welsh dragon Cold is good I have a nice warm Jacket and leg warmers, need to change those two cogs this morning, then going to try racking up some miles, I cant do the challenge on veloviewer 60+miles a day for the next 10 days is just to much with the lack of time I have been out, however the one on strava is still possible 17 days 728Km 43Km (27 miles) a day



Have a good day Nigel. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @matth411
> @welsh dragon Cold is good I have a nice warm Jacket and leg warmers, need to change those two cogs this morning, then going to try racking up some miles, I cant do the challenge on veloviewer 60+miles a day for the next 10 days is just to much with the lack of time I have been out, however the one on strava is still possible 17 days 728Km 43Km (27 miles) a day


So much for two or three months off  I take it things have erm....healed up quicker than expected


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> So much for two or three months off  I take it things have erm....healed up quicker than expected


We will see, I still had a little pain, but nothing really bad. @welsh dragon Thanks compared with the fight I have with my mental health, physical ones I can usually over come, though age is begining to tell a little in the bones


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> We will see, I still had a little pain, but nothing really bad. @welsh dragon Thanks compared with the fight I have with my mental health, physical ones I can usually over come, though age is begining to tell a little in the bones



I know what you mean. I'm older than Mo and you I think.


----------



## RWright (17 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Scary moment of the day - a very loud motorcycle popped a wheelie as he overtook me at a gazzilion mph, nearly had to change the lycra


 I had one pass me several months ago on a country road but I was lucky it was quiet out there and I knew he was coming long before I saw him. I knew he was moving fast by the engine rpm's. I was approaching the end of a long straight and saw his light and heard him wringing the throttle out. I was glad I had my small lens mirror so I could watch him the entire time. It is quite an experience to have a screaming motorcycle blow by you at well over 120 mph.

I was also fortunate that I had experienced it a couple of times before standing by the fence at motorcycle road races. Before that I had only been on the bike doing it to drivers and didn't realize how much it can startle someone. I would always just smile when I saw the drivers jump but after being exposed to the other side of it I understood how freighting it sounds. If anyone riding a bicycle knows one is coming and moving really fast, be prepared, it will probably still startle you when it goes by. Just hold on and stay steady.

@Mo1959 let us know how the ride goes with another rider. I have only ridden by myself except for a few miles with guy I saw out on the road. I am also not a really chatty until I get to know someone (hard to imagine I bet), but it would be different and might be fun. I think the part about having to pay attention to what someone else is doing would be the hardest thing for me to get used to. When I am riding I am used to just concentrating on....well, nothing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Gears are done though I had to adjust the high setting and use a longer threaded lock nut, which seems a little strange.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2014)

RWright said:


> @Mo1959 let us know how the ride goes with another rider. I have only ridden by myself except for a few miles with guy I saw out on the road. I am also not a really chatty until I get to know someone (hard to imagine I bet), but it would be different and might be fun. I think the part about having to pay attention to what someone else is doing would be the hardest thing for me to get used to. When I am riding I am used to just concentrating on....well, nothing.


Yes, I think that might be the hardest bit. I had forgotten it is Easter Friday so the roads will be quite busy, especially compared to the early rides I usually do.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (17 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @matth411
> @welsh dragon Cold is good I have a nice warm Jacket and leg warmers, need to change those two cogs this morning, then going to try racking up some miles, I cant do the challenge on veloviewer 60+miles a day for the next 10 days is just to much with the lack of time I have been out, however the one on strava is still possible 17 days 728Km 43Km (27 miles) a day


Im glad that you are feeling better Nigel. Enjoy your ride, but don't go over doing it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Im glad that you are feeling better Nigel. Enjoy your ride, but don't go over doing it.


Thinking about that, I am not going out, tad more pain than yesterday so, not keel over screaming pain but enough not to bother, but 25 miles at a reasonable pace last night is enough to keep ticking over, I will see how I am later and maybe a short road test of the gears.


----------



## Mark1978 (17 Apr 2014)

Haven't managed to get out this week due to being on call and putting in some 24 hour stints. However, tonight i'm doing a 10 mile warm up ready for tomorrow morning when I'm hoping to do a 30 or 35 miler. Undecided on which, as ive only just gone over 20 miles. Not felt exhausted at the end of 20 miles so feel like I could do the step up. Also not sure whether to start at home and do a route, or drive somewhere and do a route. Decisions decisions....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> Haven't managed to get out this week due to being on call and putting in some 24 hour stints. However, tonight i'm doing a 10 mile warm up ready for tomorrow morning when I'm hoping to do a 30 or 35 miler. Undecided on which, as ive only just gone over 20 miles. Not felt exhausted at the end of 20 miles so feel like I could do the step up. Also not sure whether to start at home and do a route, or drive somewhere and do a route. Decisions decisions....


Save the planet and ride from home ,
I ride everywhere, unless things need picking up that are to big to go on the bike, well I do when I can ride, unless your in a biggish city, there arn't many places in the U.K. where you cant get out of the major built up bits within 5-10 miles even then places like Birmingham 10 miles ( as the crow flies) would put you in the country (in some directions) and smaller cities like Leeds 5 miles has you in the country a ride to Leeds for me is only 13 miles. I get a bit fed up with the same training rides but not much I can do about that.
Just my two penath 

Good luck with your ride however you do it.

EDIT mind you if its off road of a sorts, then I can understand loading the bike on to a car.


----------



## stevey (17 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> even then places like Birmingham 10 miles ( as the crow flies) would put you in the country



How very true didn't know these places exsisted till i started cycling further away


----------



## L14M (17 Apr 2014)

Man, I REALLY want to get onto the road bike again. Planning on doing some rides when i get back  Also the new bike is getting closer and closer :O

Liam


----------



## Mark1978 (17 Apr 2014)

The places I'd like to ride are in north Norfolk, which is a good 30 mile ride to get to. There and back plus a 30 mile ride in between isn't quite something I'm ready for yet (although i get your point about saving the planet and im sure one day a 100 mile ride will be second nature). It's true enough though that its not far for me to get into the countryside - the most common vehicles down my road are combine harvesters and tractors. Just fancied a change of scenery.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> The places I'd like to ride are in north Norfolk, which is a good 30 mile ride to get to. There and back plus a 30 mile ride in between isn't quite something I'm ready for yet (although i get your point about saving the planet and im sure one day a 100 mile ride will be second nature). It's true enough though that its not far for me to get into the countryside - the most common vehicles down my road are combine harvesters and tractors. Just fancied a change of scenery.


100 mile rides arn't common place to me even after all the riding I have done, still you never know the new gearing seems much better, I will have to see he the current configuration compares, I know 3teeth isn't much nor is 3.5", I can see me getting a 10sp triple for the gearing I am aiming at. Just a bit loathed at throwing that much at the Viking.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2014)

Just for @Nigelnaturist - it is now very gloomy in Leicester, looks like it may throw it down any minute, good to see you back on the bike already.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just for @Nigelnaturist - it is now very gloomy in Leicester, looks like it may throw it down any minute, good to see you back on the bike already.


Its a bit naff here too, but wouldn't stop me, normally.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2014)

I had planned some training but a few things went wrong, lost arm and leg warmers, must've fallen out of back pocket, lost something non cycling related, and gave up after some faffing around

In the meantime did 18.2 miles at 14.8 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/131177076

Rather windy
Did reach 24 mph on the flat (wind must've been with me)

No ride until Sunday - will be a hilly one again
(Edit)

Took my frustration out and got some PRs on the latter section


----------



## Razzle (17 Apr 2014)

Quick 7.5mi after work. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/131228563

Plan was to take it steady as I had moved the seat down about half a cm because on my commute home from work, by the time I had got home both the backs of my knees were hurting - anyone got any ideas? I've had a bike fitting just recently as I hadn't been on the bike much before so thought it would be best. From what I have read on the net it sounds like seat may be slightly too high?

Advise welcomed and appreciated. 

Cheers

Daz the Raz


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2014)

new bike time... my red T3 has just died a death....


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> new bike time... my red T3 has just died a death....



Good luck. And I hope you enjoy your new bike whatever you choose


----------



## stevey (17 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> new bike time... my red T3 has just died a death....



What happened??


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck. And I hope you enjoy your new bike whatever you choose


my OH killed it trying to get the front brake callipers out of the carbon forks... I told him if he killed it he would be buying me a new bike. I am now after a new bike... thinking about this one http://www.evanscycles.com/products/dawes/discovery-road-sport-2-2014-road-bike-ec054789#features comes with disc brakes, takes a rack & mudguards, meets my gearing needs being slightly paralysed and on top of that is only £567 (touch more than my T3 I know but a T5 is now £429 and I would need to change the rear derailuer and cassette to get to where I need it, then add my cross levers and if I went with the other one...)


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> my OH killed it trying to get the front brake callipers out of the carbon forks... I told him if he killed it he would be buying me a new bike. I am now after a new bike... thinking about this one http://www.evanscycles.com/products/dawes/discovery-road-sport-2-2014-road-bike-ec054789#features comes with disc brakes, takes a rack & mudguards, meets my gearing needs being slightly paralysed and on top of that is only £567 (touch more than my T3 I know but a T5 is now £429 and I would need to change the rear derailuer and cassette to get to where I need it, then add my cross levers and if I went with the other one...)



That looks like a very nice bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> What happened??


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/front-brake-removal-road-bike.154247/
Now don't trust the carbon forks... they were never actually struck, but the force not dislodging the callipers from the forks has passed shock waves back through the forks and too many paint chips have pinged off the forks now (all in a line) to make me even consider trusting them again. That plus the other ongoing issues (one of the brake bosses is threaded, the rear derailleur can't be adjusted anymore - it has seized up, the cassette and chain will both need replacing soon and the chainset will need replacing before the end of the summer) simply adds up to a new bike rather than new forks & callipers plus I don't know what state I will find the headset in!


----------



## stevey (17 Apr 2014)

, Nice


----------



## Harv (17 Apr 2014)

Like your new bike. Looks very nice.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn can I ask why the gearing suites you better these are the two tables for the gears in inches





Dawes on the left and Triban 5 on the right, the three figures on the right of each table top the number of teeth the F.D. needs to cope with, the middle the number of teeth between max an min gears on the cassette.and the bottom the over all teeth the R.D. needs to be able to cope with, I belive the 2013 Sora can cope with at least a 27th rear cassette so if you need lower than 31.56" the 27th will give you 29.22" the CS-HG50 12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27 ( £12 at chainreactions) though I did find the 21-24 a big jump yesterday, apart from that 1.21" on the the low, the Triban has better stepping and a greater range, and if its a standard 74B.C.D. you could opt for a 28th inner ring giving this





A Stronglight 74BCD can be had for about a tenner, just my thoughts though.
So you could for about £25 extra have this gearing on the T5






Sorry to hear the T3 died though.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> The places I'd like to ride are in north Norfolk, which is a good 30 mile ride to get to. There and back plus a 30 mile ride in between isn't quite something I'm ready for yet (although i get your point about saving the planet and im sure one day a 100 mile ride will be second nature). It's true enough though that its not far for me to get into the countryside - the most common vehicles down my road are combine harvesters and tractors. Just fancied a change of scenery.


Yes rode around North Norfolk a lot in 80's and early 90's, I was doing a lot of birdwatching, the coast is full of good places

Used to carry my gear on the bike
And there was the occasional hill, it wasn't all totally flat as they say


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn can I ask why the gearing suites you better these are the two tables for the gears in inches
> View attachment 42636
> 
> Dawes on the left and Triban 5 on the right, the three figures on the right of each table top the number of teeth the F.D. needs to cope with, the middle the number of teeth between max an min gears on the cassette.and the bottom the over all teeth the R.D. needs to be able to cope with, I belive the 2013 Sora can cope with at least a 27th rear cassette so if you need lower than 31.56" the 27th will give you 29.22" the CS-HG50 12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27 ( £12 at chainreactions) though I did find the 21-24 a big jump yesterday, apart from that 1.21" on the the low, the Triban has better stepping and a greater range, and if its a standard 74B.C.D. you could opt for a 28th inner ring giving this
> ...


My felt has Sora and it' s got 32 biggest on the rear
Sorry about the bike and good luck with the new one


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Well I got 3 2nd best times this one I was quite pleased with http://www.strava.com/segments/1081831
take no notice of the KOM as so far I am the only one to have covered those roads, but they seem to crop up a few times now as I can vary the end depending how I am feeling. 
So from my figures 27.41miles @ 15.24mph with 956ft (RWGPS) avg cad 80rpm, avg gear 64.01" I didn't work quite as hard as yesterday, my effort field shows 287.77 today yesterday 290.88 which shows in the avg sp yesterday it was 15.43mph but yesterday I used a lower avg gear of 63.63" and the avg cad was 81.5rpm, just goes to show that spinning in a higher gear works, climb rate was a little more to day up 1.93 ft per mile, I rode a little further as well by 2.28miles, not to bad overall considering the time I have had off.

http://www.strava.com/activities/131286922


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> My felt has Sora and it' s got 32 biggest on the rear
> Sorry about the bike and good luck with the new one


Is it the 2013 groupset, I cant find the full docs for that one. I know the Tiagra can do 32th but didn't think the Sora did yet.

Edit 
The 3300 and 3400 both only do 27 but as you know these can be pushed a little, though I never got more than 28 on my I think its a 3300


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Apr 2014)

I went out on a 20 mile ride with a group on Wednesday. I have to say they set off a little quicker than I was expecting. I'd spoken to them before I joined the ride because I thought I would probably be too slow, but they encouraged me to come along. Most of them went off at a faster pace, while a couple stayed with me and went at a slightly slower pace. I managed an average of 12 miles an hour, which is quite a bit quicker than I normally do. I was very pleased with 8 PRs on strava, but I was very tired the next day. Do you think I should go out with them again, or get a bit fitter on my own first?


----------



## Reece (18 Apr 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I went out on a 20 mile ride with a group on Wednesday. I have to say they set off a little quicker than I was expecting. I'd spoken to them before I joined the ride because I thought I would probably be too slow, but they encouraged me to come along. Most of them went off at a faster pace, while a couple stayed with me and went at a slightly slower pace. I managed an average of 12 miles an hour, which is quite a bit quicker than I normally do. I was very pleased with 8 PRs on strava, but I was very tired the next day. Do you think I should go out with them again, or get a bit fitter on my own first?


I've found going out with a group ad helped me improve loads add there's more motivation for me to get out and also do now miles than being or on my own. Also I go out with groups that are faster than me which as really helped my piece to improve.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is it the 2013 groupset, I cant find the full docs for that one. I know the Tiagra can do 32th but didn't think the Sora did yet.
> 
> Edit
> The 3300 and 3400 both only do 27 but as you know these can be pushed a little, though I never got more than 28 on my I think its a 3300


I don't know the fine details - like which version of Sora but it is a 2013 model bike


----------



## MattMM (18 Apr 2014)

Out at the crack of dawn on a spectacular day. Legs were still feeling it after Wednesdays 24PRs so took it easy and enjoyed the scenery in a spinning/granny kinda way...

http://www.strava.com/activities/131401993


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> Out at the crack of dawn on a spectacular day. Legs were still feeling it after Wednesdays 24PRs so took it easy and enjoyed the scenery in a spinning/granny kinda way...
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/131401993


Mo time then. I ride a triple road bike and my gearing is not very much different to a compact double 12-28 just 1/3 of an inch lower on the 30x25 31.56" compared with 31.94" on a 34x28.

@Stonechat I was a bit tired last night, your right 11-32 range capacity 37th, though you couldn't use that range on a triple set up as a 30-39-50 and 11-32 is its 41th (these are Shimano figures you can usually tease a few teeth extra)


----------



## Cold (18 Apr 2014)

Tried to do my first big hill today and failed miserably 1/2 of the way up and couldn't do anymore.
I was too ashamed to look at the old lady walking up it on the way back down.

Here is the hill
http://www.strava.com/segments/3851135


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Tried to do my first big hill today and failed miserably 1/2 of the way up and couldn't do anymore.
> I was too ashamed to look at the old lady walking up it on the way back down.
> 
> Here is the hill
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3851135



There is no shame in having to walk, even by just walking, you're getting more exercise than a lot of people, so don't worry about it. Well done for having a go.


----------



## morrisman (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Tried to do my first big hill today and failed miserably 1/2 of the way up and couldn't do anymore.
> I was too ashamed to look at the old lady walking up it on the way back down.
> 
> Here is the hill
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3851135


Makes my 8/9% big hills look a bit weedy, you are brave to even try in my estimation.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Tried to do my first big hill today and failed miserably 1/2 of the way up and couldn't do anymore.
> I was too ashamed to look at the old lady walking up it on the way back down.
> 
> Here is the hill
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3851135


Dont worry keep at it, I think I might struggle on that as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Today is not a good day to be on my bike. Not here anyway. About a gazillion cars, and caravans and motorhomes all coming down formthe holidays, and most of them from brimingham, so a day to avoid the roads.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Today is not a good day to be on my bike. Not here anyway. About a gazillion cars, and caravans and motorhomes all coming down formthe holidays, and most of them from brimingham, so a day to avoid the roads.


You saying drivers from Birmingham are bad drivers then


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You saying drivers from Birmingham are bad drivers then



A lot of them yes. I used to live in brum for about 35 years.


----------



## Cold (18 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> There is no shame in having to walk, even by just walking, you're getting more exercise than a lot of people, so don't worry about it. Well done for having a go.





morrisman said:


> Makes my 8/9% big hills look a bit weedy, you are brave to even try in my estimation.





Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont worry keep at it, I think I might struggle on that as well.



I think I might have been a bit to ambitious with the hill but i'm going to keep trying it though as it's a nice place to go for a ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> I think I might have been a bit to ambitious with the hill but i'm going to keep trying it though as it's a nice place to go for a ride.



Good for you, but dont worry about it. You have made a great effort


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> I think I might have been a bit to ambitious with the hill but i'm going to keep trying it though as it's a nice place to go for a ride.


And each time you will get futhur (usually except on an off day) till you conquer it. I have a couple approaching the steepness at points but nothing as long as that.


----------



## stevey (18 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> A lot of them yes. I used to live in brum for about 35 years.



I would agree and i still live here!!! (Dump)


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> I would agree and i still live here!!! (Dump)



Comiserations to you.


----------



## stevey (18 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Comiserations to you.



Thanks....


----------



## stevey (18 Apr 2014)

Anyway Mrs wanted to go out this morning very nice day as well so just a tootle along very enjoyable it was too.
http://www.strava.com/activities/131441048


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn can I ask why the gearing suites you better these are the two tables for the gears in inches
> View attachment 42636
> 
> Dawes on the left and Triban 5 on the right, the three figures on the right of each table top the number of teeth the F.D. needs to cope with, the middle the number of teeth between max an min gears on the cassette.and the bottom the over all teeth the R.D. needs to be able to cope with, I belive the 2013 Sora can cope with at least a 27th rear cassette so if you need lower than 31.56" the 27th will give you 29.22" the CS-HG50 12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27 ( £12 at chainreactions) though I did find the 21-24 a big jump yesterday, apart from that 1.21" on the the low, the Triban has better stepping and a greater range, and if its a standard 74B.C.D. you could opt for a 28th inner ring giving this
> ...


sorry may not have been clear. My T3 is a 11-28 cassette (bike I like in link does not meet my gearing requirements). I need that lower gearing - partially paralysed and with a medical condition that prevents me from putting muscle on, but also causes muscle wastage very easily. I can eventually put muscle on, but it is really difficult, so what I have now is all I will probably have. I was looking at gear inches etc... the 30 front 28 combination I have now gives me a 28.1... a compact of 34 with a 32 rear cassette would give me 27.9, so I can't sensibly have a compact with anything smaller than a 32 rear cassette and there I have run into problems with bikes such as the T3 whose RD is only designed to take 26 (though I am running it on a 28 but it won't manage anything else.)

So I have to look at combinations very carefully. if the bike is a compact or double and comes with a 25 or 26 rear cassette there is a pretty good chance that the RD will only take a 26 max...

I would also prefer not to have to promptly change most things on a new bike. I will undoubtable have to change the stem, bars, saddle and pedals at the very minimum plus fit cross levers and change the brake pads to something more grippy and it will also be getting my old wheels... already sounds like a lot of switching and I hate indexing!


----------



## fivepence (18 Apr 2014)

After my well deserved lie in this morning a wee blast to get the blood flowing http://www.strava.com/activities/131454230
On a day like today something tells me there will be a blast part 2 later


----------



## MattMM (18 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mo time then. I ride a triple road bike and my gearing is not very much different to a compact double 12-28 just 1/3 of an inch lower on the 30x25 31.56" compared with 31.94" on a 34x28.
> 
> @Stonechat I was a bit tired last night, your right 11-32 range capacity 37th, though you couldn't use that range on a triple set up as a 30-39-50 and 11-32 is its 41th (these are Shimano figures you can usually tease a few teeth extra)



Yup I'm a standard Shimano 11-32 rear cassette with triple 48/38/28 chain set. Today I was very much in the 32x28 kinda end, however on my earlier epic 24PR ride on Wednesday, was mashing the 48 front ring on the smallest 11 cog on the flat for pretty much the first time. Probably why I hit the PRs and my legs are still recovering today...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Apr 2014)

After a discussion with lovely hubby about abandoning him on our day off together, he stamped my pass for a ride out. Decided I need to work on some weaknesses so went off to a local (little) hill and did a few reps. Not really analysed it yet so no idea if it's a decent ride, but after a bath and bacon and egg butties (yum) I'm starting to feel a little less pooped. Off to the garden centre soon to buy a voucher for a friend's birthday gift, and I'm pleased to report the sun is trying to make a repeat appearance so we might walk there 

Happy Easter everybody, enjoy any rides you get done


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Tried to do my first big hill today and failed miserably 1/2 of the way up and couldn't do anymore.
> I was too ashamed to look at the old lady walking up it on the way back down.
> 
> Here is the hill
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3851135


Don't worry there's no shame. Keep plugging away and you WILL breeze up there one day.

Made it out for a short loop this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/131458506


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (18 Apr 2014)

Two and a bit months into cycling, having not done any exercise for years before - this morning I did 20 miles in under an hour at Hillingdon circuit with quite a strong headwind on the slight uphill northern drag. Feel like I could have gone harder also (having cycled for such a short amount of time, I still haven't found my limits, so pacing can be a little off at times), maybe to 21 or 22mph over the course of the hour, especially if there was less of a wind up.

Strava link here: http://www.strava.com/activities/131457606/overview

Feeling really good about my progress


----------



## MattMM (18 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Tried to do my first big hill today and failed miserably 1/2 of the way up and couldn't do anymore.
> I was too ashamed to look at the old lady walking up it on the way back down.
> 
> Here is the hill
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3851135



If it's any consolation, I got beat by a few hills 5 months ago when I started, there's nothing more satisfying in terms of progress than beating a hill and setting a PR. Keep going, be unafraid to granny gear and you WILL defeat the the hill.


----------



## L14M (18 Apr 2014)

Well, im still on holiday, looking forward to getting into more cycling when im back home 

Liam


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (18 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> If it's any consolation, I got beat by a few hills 5 months ago when I started, there's nothing more satisfying in terms of progress than beating a hill and setting a PR. Keep going, be unafraid to granny gear and you WILL defeat the the hill.



Granny gearing is surely better for 100% of newbies anyway climbing long steep hills - really important to keep that cadence up and not try and grind for extended periods of time.


----------



## Mark1978 (18 Apr 2014)

Absolutely exhausted after this....

//ridewithgps.com/trips/2495827

Happy though, although i think that's pretty much the limit of what I can handle at the moment. Was pretty breezy out, and there was a hill about 5 miles from home that nearly killed me but im extremely satisfied that i did it with a moving time under 3 hours. Also had to do my first inner tube change before i set off, pulled the valve while i was pumping up the rear and it tore. Guess it wasnt far off death anyway.


----------



## g0kmt (18 Apr 2014)

I can't remember when I last posted in this thread. It seems like ages, it probably is ages, well more like 8 months.

I last rode my bike in anger last August. when I did the Blackpool Ride the lights. If your in the Blackpool area at the end of August, when its on, just go on it, its madness. Thousands of cyclists, no cars just going where they want to, or that's what its like.

I was going to put a couple of trips to work in this week. Not the whole way, that's 17 miles through busy roads or 20 round the sea front. I need to build up to that. But failed miserably due to laziness.

Today I just rode out to Cleveleys from Fleetwood and back. According to the Garmin it was 9.25 miles and took an hour and 8 minutes. A lot further than I thought I would be able to do.

Going out was pretty easy, no wind I thought. None of the mountains I have to climb (gentle slopes really) caused any issue. The only problem is the pedestrians. The outer prom is shared pedestrian/cycleway. Its a bank holiday and the grockles are out in their hundreds - walking 3 - 5 abreast with their dogs and toddlers. Thus speed is definitely not the goal here. Just the exercise. 

Did I enjoy it? too right. Hopefully the gale force winds of 5mph plus will stay away :-)


----------



## MattMM (18 Apr 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Granny gearing is surely better for 100% of newbies anyway climbing long steep hills - really important to keep that cadence up and not try and grind for extended periods of time.



Agree 100%. Seated, spinning and granny gear is the way to go. Standing and grinding it like some pros isn't the best way for newbies. Quite a good vid on the subject from GCN on YT :


View: http://youtu.be/SZ3RSUW47yk


----------



## morrisman (18 Apr 2014)

So after a morning of prevaricating about the bush finally got my ass in gear and went for a quick 10 miles. Seemed much warmer inside, bloody freezing on the bike in shorts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> So after a morning of prevaricating about the bush finally got my ass in gear and went for a quick 10 miles. Seemed much warmer inside, bloody freezing on the bike in shorts



Similar here in Leicester, the sun is shining but it is a bit on the cool side.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Two and a bit months into cycling, having not done any exercise for years before - this morning I did 20 miles in under an hour at Hillingdon circuit with quite a strong headwind on the slight uphill northern drag. Feel like I could have gone harder also (having cycled for such a short amount of time, I still haven't found my limits, so pacing can be a little off at times), maybe to 21 or 22mph over the course of the hour, especially if there was less of a wind up.
> 
> Strava link here: http://www.strava.com/activities/131457606/overview
> 
> Feeling really good about my progress


Time I quit then, 2 1/2 months and avg of 20mph+


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> So after a morning of prevaricating about the bush finally got my ass in gear and went for a quick 10 miles. Seemed much warmer inside, bloody freezing on the bike in shorts





Supersuperleeds said:


> Similar here in Leicester, the sun is shining but it is a bit on the cool side.



Looking at the sun this morning I debated on short sleeves and shorts but wimped out and used arm warmers and leg warmers too. By the time I got home the sun had gone in and it was rather chilly, so I was pleased I had them on


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2014)

n+1 arrives tomorrow morning, with the surrender of n-1 and £695...
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-road-bike-required.154343/post-3034278


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> n+1 arrives tomorrow morning, with the surrender of n-1 and £695...
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-road-bike-required.154343/post-3034278



That's quickk


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That's quickk


needed something so I was mobile by Tuesday... so had to be really!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> needed something so I was mobile by Tuesday... so had to be really!



We need photos of course


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> We need photos of course


of course. but that will have to wait until I collect it tomorrow am... in the meantime... this is the best I can do - but mine will have my Fulcrum Racing 7 CX wheels on it so won't tie in with the colour scheme as well but they are black & white only so should be fine...

http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/finest-11-c


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Apr 2014)

A bit better today 37.29miles (60Km) @ 16.54 mph, but its one of the easiest 60km loops I have.
4 p.b.'s which I am pleased with though 3 of them are pretty much the same bit of road just different lengths of it.
The ride http://app.strava.com/activities/131574463
This segment 2.4miles @19.2mph ok slight downhill grade and a little tailwind
http://app.strava.com/activities/131574463/segments/2976073193.

As for the gears I think my overall speed says it all, it was very easy to keep a cadence of between 85-90, just need to get use to them now, as its difficult to tell when you have changed gear especialy between 13-17 and not much more difference between 19-25, the ratios are 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25 on a triple front 52-42-30.


----------



## L14M (18 Apr 2014)

Well, almost over on my holiday and so far have 2k climbing in 10 miles. All ive been doing is going up and down hills :S
I fly back on sunday, 

Regarding the N+1, i've been researching and for the £350 i'd loose after trading in i'd be better off to upgrade the zelos greatly. I could get a 105 full set and a carbon fork.. That's better than all bikes in that price range, though this is what i'm thinking:
Shimano r501 front wheel and rear one added.
Carbon fork
Tiagra groupset
Then frame at some point?

This also means i'll have a custom bike that i can choose bits for, aim is to get a sub 10kg bike.. 

Liam


----------



## morrisman (18 Apr 2014)

Proud Father Moment

Darling Daughter has just posted a piccy of her new bike on t'Internet







Cambridge and its environs had best look out.

ps Admonished her for posting non-drive side photo.


----------



## fivepence (18 Apr 2014)

Second bash of the day wasn't as much fun as the first as all the traffic I avoided by setting out a bit later on bash 1 all came back to haunt me on bash 2.
Anyways that's a few miles of Staffs and a wee bit of Cheshire seen for the Easter holidays - Derbyshire tomorrow -- Shropshire I won't forget you but U 'll be last

http://www.strava.com/activities/131553703


----------



## Louch (18 Apr 2014)

Just over a year ago I went on my first cycle chat ride. This week I have went two 50+ mile rides with two different members and enjoyed every suffering minute. This is best place for any beginner to learn, meet new people, and be supported every step of the way.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

Louch said:


> Just over a year ago I went on my first cycle chat ride. This week I have went two 50+ mile rides with two different members and enjoyed every suffering minute. This is best place for any beginner to learn, meet new people, and be supported every step of the way.


Totally agree. I go through spells when I struggle and just being able to read what others are doing and follow their progress keeps encouraging me to keep at it on the days when I sometimes don't feel up to it.

Even that bloomin Strava is quite motivational I have to admit. 

I've been cycling around 18 months now but only really consistently for about the last year and have been amazed at how much progress you can make, even as a rider of more mature years!

Managed my longest ever run yesterday of 86 miles. Possibly if parts of me weren't getting a bit tender and I didn't have a dog waiting on her walk I could maybe have made the 100, but I am just quite happy with getting out most days. It will definitely be a very gentle spin on the hybrid this morning to ease the old muscles.


----------



## matth411 (19 Apr 2014)

Morning guys. Just been out to test ride the tyres, after reading multiple threads on here about which ones to go for I chose the Schwalbe Marathon +. My old tyres have suffered quite a few slices in them because drunken people insist on throwing their glass bottles on the floor and I didn't see it quick enough. These Marathons are something else though. Even though they say they are the same size 700x32c, they look a bit thinner but not by much. They are much, much more grippy than the stock ones I had (Specialized Nimbus) and they seem more comfortable than them too. On the Nimbus tyres I felt absolutely every stone that was out of place on the road, but the Marathons seem to iron them all out, not sure if its because they are running at a lower PSI or the puncture protection rejects anything that can cause deflation. I am very happy with this purchase, even more so because I can now go around a corner at speed without feeling the bike move beneath me! I only did 8.4 miles for the test, but got a top 10 on a strava segment.


----------



## stevey (19 Apr 2014)

Of to the not so local lbs to look at some bikes try and get an idea on some different groupsets...

like in big kid in a sweet shop I am


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Of to the not so local lbs to look at some bikes try and get an idea on some different groupsets...
> 
> like in big kid in a sweet shop I am


know the feeling! now have new bike home but pictures will have to wait until my broadband is back up and running! nothing too fancy or expensive but have treated myself to a new cycling jersey in the same color scheme


----------



## g0kmt (19 Apr 2014)

Just got back from what was supposed to be a 15 mile ride. I got onto the prom and turned eastwards only to discover there was a 12-14 mph ENE wind blowing. I battled against that for a mile and got to a gentle slope, which I had no problems with yesterday. Today I got 2/3 of the way up and had to get off to push it the rest of the way up. Energy had all gone. 3 mins rest and I set off back, Wind was behind me so it wasn't a problem, but as soon as I turned back into the wind again, it was murder. In all I managed 2.3 miles today.


I also put some slicks on the bike last night, Schwalbe City Jets. I had Continental double fighter II on before, they were good, I didn't expect much difference in them, but there is a slight difference in rolling resistance. The Continentals will probably be my winter tyres, if I do any cycling in winter....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2014)

g0kmt said:


> Just got back from what was supposed to be a 15 mile ride. I got onto the prom and turned eastwards only to discover there was a 12-14 mph ENE wind blowing. I battled against that for a mile and got to a gentle slope, which I had no problems with yesterday. Today I got 2/3 of the way up and had to get off to push it the rest of the way up. Energy had all gone. 3 mins rest and I set off back, Wind was behind me so it wasn't a problem, but as soon as I turned back into the wind again, it was murder. In all I managed 2.3 miles today.
> 
> 
> I also put some slicks on the bike last night, Schwalbe City Jets. I had Continental double fighter II on before, they were good, I didn't expect much difference in them, but there is a slight difference in rolling resistance. The Continentals will probably be my winter tyres, if I do any cycling in winter....


Come the winter you will be use to the wind in this country avg wind speed I ride in is 10mph thats the average for everyday I ride, the secret is to use a couple of gears less, dont fight it you will never win, so just spin in a low gear and accept your speed will be lower, that way you will not get to exhausted, also a N. to E. winds always seem worse than the wind speeds would imply.I was out in a 6mph E.N.E. yesterday felt a damn sight more.
Besides it likely to be 2.3 miles more than I do today, so well done on getting out.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> know the feeling! now have new bike home but pictures will have to wait until my broadband is back up and running! nothing too fancy or expensive but have treated myself to a new cycling jersey in the same color scheme


You do believe in keeping us in suspense. I have been sitting here patiently waiting on some pics and now you have dashed my hopes!  Maybe by the time I give the dog a long walk in this lovely sunshine there might be pics up?????


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Apr 2014)

I know the feeling g0kmt. I went out in a 12mph north easterly wind today. It was also a fairly hilly (for me in flat Essex) route and I had to get off and walk for a short bit on one of the hills. I reckon I need a bit more practise.


----------



## BBikey (19 Apr 2014)

I'd been looking at purchasing a bike for a while and found this thread a couple of weeks ago. It forced me to shove all my doubts aside and go for it. I only bought a cheap hybrid from Halfords but it does the job just fine for me.

After discovering I have high blood pressure and with Arthritis and Diabetes being hereditary ailments heading my way coupled with being 10 Stone+ Overweight for my height I decided a change was needed. I've been trying to get in shape for the past month, healthy eating a few work outs on the exercise bike etc. Which helped me to Lose a stone in 3 weeks.

I started cycling last Monday, just on the Canal and Tow paths (Roads are not for me) The first day was hard.. not even a mile in I wanted to give up and go home, but I persevered and battled on. I don't think I've made huge miles/speed but on a personal level I have made A LOT progress in the past 6 days. Below is my current results.

Day 1 Morning - 4 Miles, 3.5mph 
*Day 2 Morning* - 2.5 Miles, 4.7mph 
Day 3 Morning - 4 Miles, 5mph 
Day 3 Evening - 2.2 Miles, 4mph 
Day 3 Evening - 3.5 Miles, 6.3mph 
*Day 4 Morning* - 2.8 Miles, 6mph 
Day 5 Morning - 3.8 Miles, 7mph 
Day 5 Evening - 2.9 Miles, 7.1mph 
*Day 6 Morning* - 7.8 Miles, 7.6mph 

I'm hoping to keep this up to get strong, faster and lose weight. On the first day I was exhausted, gasping for breath and constantly stopping. This morning I completed 7.8 Miles, it wasn't easy but I was able to go far only stopping twice for some water breaks. After looking back at the figures I have almost doubles my progress within 6 days. I feel great. I'm hoping to complete my first 10 mile ride within the next week.

I'm just hoping that with posting this there will be someone in a similar situation to me who needs to lose a LOT of weight who are also trying to overcome the excuses and find the right bike and most importantly CONFIDENCE to just get out there, not care what people think and DO IT.


----------



## fivepence (19 Apr 2014)

Not exactly too bothered bout the low speed of this route as I stuck a wheel into Derbyshire. The terrain was a tad lumpy - Distinct lack of sunshine also 
http://www.strava.com/activities/131819687


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Apr 2014)

Hello All!

I am keeping up to speed with your exploits even though I am a Non-Active Newbie - that makes me a NAN .....right?

Have now started replacement thyroxine treatment and am feeling slightly better but slow progress - TOO SLOW! Frustrated and fat! Put on 3 stone - feels like 3 hundredweight whilst under-active. My lovely bike would collapse in two if I got on it now!

Consultant has said I should aim to start exercising June/July - seems like a long way off to me.

Anyway, glad to hear many of you are making good progress this year - lucky buggers!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

@BBikey Well done you! 

Just to give you a wee boost. I went a ride yesterday with a lady that has lost three and a half stones since she started cycling. She cycled 60 miles with me yesterday and has another long ride planned today as she has entered a couple of sportives so you will definitely carry on making improvements if you keep it up.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Apr 2014)

BBikey said:


> After discovering I have high blood pressure and with Arthritis and Diabetes being hereditary ailments heading my way coupled with being 10 Stone+ Overweight for my height I decided a change was needed. I've been trying to get in shape for the past month, healthy eating a few work outs on the exercise bike etc. Which helped me to Lose a stone in 3 weeks.


Well done for getting out there @BBikey keep it up.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Apr 2014)

Been playing football all morning with the boys but found time for another loop.

http://www.strava.com/activities/131873275

Getting there with my "Past the prison segment" 6th and counting!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE="BBikey, post: 3035656, member: anyone]I'd been looking at purchasing a bike for a while and found this thread a couple of weeks ago. It forced me to shove all my doubts aside and go for it. I only bought a cheap hybrid from Halfords but it does the job just fine for me.

After discovering I have high blood pressure and with Arthritis and Diabetes being hereditary ailments heading my way coupled with being 10 Stone+ Overweight for my height I decided a change was needed. I've been trying to get in shape for the past month, healthy eating a few work outs on the exercise bike etc. Which helped me to Lose a stone in 3 weeks.

I started cycling last Monday, just on the Canal and Tow paths (Roads are not for me) The first day was hard.. not even a mile in I wanted to give up and go home, but I persevered and battled on. I don't think I've made huge miles/speed but on a personal level I have made A LOT progress in the past 6 days. Below is my current results.

Day 1 Morning - 4 Miles, 3.5mph
*Day 2 Morning* - 2.5 Miles, 4.7mph
Day 3 Morning - 4 Miles, 5mph
Day 3 Evening - 2.2 Miles, 4mph
Day 3 Evening - 3.5 Miles, 6.3mph
*Day 4 Morning* - 2.8 Miles, 6mph
Day 5 Morning - 3.8 Miles, 7mph
Day 5 Evening - 2.9 Miles, 7.1mph
*Day 6 Morning* - 7.8 Miles, 7.6mph

I'm hoping to keep this up to get strong, faster and lose weight. On the first day I was exhausted, gasping for breath and constantly stopping. This morning I completed 7.8 Miles, it wasn't easy but I was able to go far only stopping twice for some water breaks. After looking back at the figures I have almost doubles my progress within 6 days. I feel great. I'm hoping to complete my first 10 mile ride within the next week.

I'm just hoping that with posting this there will be someone in a similar situation to me who needs to lose a LOT of weight who are also trying to overcome the excuses and find the right bike and most importantly CONFIDENCE to just get out there, not care what people think and DO IT.[/QUOTE]
Well done. And dont take any notice of anyone who says differently. We have all been there, especially the gasping bit. We are here for you. People on this thread will be able to give you support and excellent advice


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Apr 2014)

BBikey said:


> Day 1 Morning - 4 Miles, 3.5mph
> *Day 2 Morning* - 2.5 Miles, 4.7mph
> Day 3 Morning - 4 Miles, 5mph
> Day 3 Evening - 2.2 Miles, 4mph
> ...



Fantastic progress. Keep it up - your improvements will continue and you will see big benefits 
And  to CC, and particularly to this thread


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

BBikey said:


> I'd been looking at purchasing a bike for a while and found this thread a couple of weeks ago. It forced me to shove all my doubts aside and go for it. I only bought a cheap hybrid from Halfords but it does the job just fine for me.
> 
> After discovering I have high blood pressure and with Arthritis and Diabetes being hereditary ailments heading my way coupled with being 10 Stone+ Overweight for my height I decided a change was needed. I've been trying to get in shape for the past month, healthy eating a few work outs on the exercise bike etc. Which helped me to Lose a stone in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...



Well done BBikey, plenty of us on here got on bikes for health reasons. You've done the hardest bit by getting on a bike, good luck with the weight loss. If you haven't heard of him have a look at the 39 stone cyclist blog 

http://39stonecyclist.com/, he is a member on here but I can't remember his profile name

Keep at it and in 18 months or so you will not believe how far you have come.


----------



## stevey (19 Apr 2014)

Well after my trip to lbs my decision is i am ordering this

http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html

Full 105 carbon full carbon frame and fork.

Its just something different from the usual giants and specialized's around these parts

Personnaly for what you get and the price you ain't gonna get much better, and from my current bike it's gonna be like going from a fiesta to a ferrari...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

matth411 said:


> Morning guys. Just been out to test ride the tyres, after reading multiple threads on here about which ones to go for I chose the Schwalbe Marathon +. My old tyres have suffered quite a few slices in them because drunken people insist on throwing their glass bottles on the floor and I didn't see it quick enough. These Marathons are something else though. Even though they say they are the same size 700x32c, they look a bit thinner but not by much. They are much, much more grippy than the stock ones I had (Specialized Nimbus) and they seem more comfortable than them too. On the Nimbus tyres I felt absolutely every stone that was out of place on the road, but the Marathons seem to iron them all out, not sure if its because they are running at a lower PSI or the puncture protection rejects anything that can cause deflation. I am very happy with this purchase, even more so because I can now go around a corner at speed without feeling the bike move beneath me! I only did 8.4 miles for the test, but got a top 10 on a strava segment.



I have these tyres on all my bikes and I am the fastest person on a bike in my family


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have these tyres on all my bikes and I am the fastest person on a bike in my family



Yeah, but your the only one with a bike


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Apr 2014)

Well done @BBikey, keep it up, its good to see some new newbie progress as opposed to some of us not so new newbies! 

I did another 54 mile variation of the forest today which took in Blissford Hill, a slight incline which is about as near as I've come to being vertical on a bike & which defeated me when I tried it last August. But not this time & although it required me to stand up & ride (not something I often do) I made it to the top with a gear to spare!

http://www.strava.com/activities/131892852


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2014)

@BBikey & @Supersuperleeds I didn't I got on to take the camera out, it never really happened though cycling took over, so @BBikey be prepared to lose interest in all other things, well done on getting out and your improvements, you may find that you seem to peak after a month or two, don't worry as you keep going things will improve.
The best way to lose weight cycling is to keep the rate at which you pedal (this is called cadence) high (spinning), opposed to trying to push hard against the pedals (grinding), you do this by using lower gears than you might normal use, this will seem unnatural at first but will come with practise over time.
Cycling improves both diabetes and asthma with most people, again it takes time and as cycling is low impact it is good overall exercise like swimming.
Finally  and people in this thread are pretty good at keeping you motivated, watch out for @Mo1959 & @Supersuperleeds they will badger you nicely to keep going when you think you cant.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2014)

@Goonerobes I will never be an oldbie always something new to learn 


Supersuperleeds said:


> I have these tyres on all my bikes and I am the fastest person on a bike in my family


Now I know why your slower than me, its not all the miles you do, but your choice of tyre


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @BBikey Well done you!
> 
> Just to give you a wee boost. I went a ride yesterday with a lady that has lost three and a half stones since she started cycling. She cycled 60 miles with me yesterday and has another long ride planned today as she has entered a couple of sportives so you will definitely carry on making improvements if you keep it up.



Was this the lady you had been asked to join for a ride? Hope you got on really well


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Was this the lady you had been asked to join for a ride? Hope you got on really well


Yes. It was. She has been cycling about the same length of time as I have and has lost quite a bit of weight. She still has a wee bit more to go but she is keen so I am sure she will do it. She did another long ride with quite a lot of climbing today and struggled a bit I think but that's where carrying a bit more weight is inclined to hit you the hardest. I know even carrying an extra half stone how much difference it makes on the climbs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Yeah, but your the only one with a bike



They all have them, only mine get the chain lubed and the tyres pumped up though


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They all have them, only mine get the chain lubed and the tyres pumped up though


Is that so they can't keep up with you?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They all have them, only mine get the chain lubed and the tyres pumped up though



I can't talk. Im the only one in my family who actually rides my bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I can't talk. Im the only one in my family who actually rides my bike.


Me too.......the cat and dog can't reach the pedals!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too.......the cat and dog can't reach the pedals!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that so they can't keep up with you?



It's so I can keep up with them


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Well after my trip to lbs my decision is i am ordering this
> 
> http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html
> 
> ...


I can dream, and theres me getting excited about upgrading from 8sp to 9sp , let us know how you get on. I will watch how you improve. I keep looking for a decent weight tiagra triple, I have some books dad left worth some money (not much but a good chunk of a reasonable bike).


----------



## Louch (19 Apr 2014)

@BBikey - that phenomenal progress. Really well done with that. 

@Mo1959 found your strava, you are a machine! That mileage if you only started 18 months ago makes me very jealous!


----------



## stevey (19 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I will watch how you improve.



No pressure then eh @Nigelnaturist ....


----------



## Reece (19 Apr 2014)

@BBikey well done and great progress. As @Nigelnaturist says be prepared to lose interest in other hobbies/pastimes lol. I was a very keen angler but not been since I took up cycling. 

A friend of mine started cycling 2 years ago after having serious health issues and had a pacemaker fitted. 2 years on and he's lost 4 stone and done numerous 100 mile rides and most rides are now 50 mile+ at a great pace. Just goes to show the progress that can be made sticking at it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> @BBikey well done and great progress. As @Nigelnaturist says be prepared to lose interest in other hobbies/pastimes lol. *I was a very keen angler but not been since I took up cycling. *
> 
> A friend of mine started cycling 2 years ago after having serious health issues and had a pacemaker fitted. 2 years on and he's lost 4 stone and done numerous 100 mile rides and most rides are now 50 mile+ at a great pace. Just goes to show the progress that can be made sticking at it.



I haven't been fishing since I got back on the bike either, took a walk down the canal today and thinking of getting the gear back out.


----------



## Reece (19 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't been fishing since I got back on the bike either, took a walk down the canal today and thinking of getting the gear back out.


I keep getting the urge to go now my son's getting a bit older so can take him and also the nice weather she been having. May get myself a day licence and go wet a line soon.


----------



## Reece (19 Apr 2014)

And funnily enough my friend with the pacemaker was an avid carp and barbel angler who has also not been since cycling


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> No pressure then eh @Nigelnaturist ....


None at all Steve , more out interest, I would love to know what losing upto 3Kg's on a bike could make. I am interested in the Planet-X entry level bike at a climed 8.8Kg, the draw back is its a compact or a double, and in the few rides I have had on the 9sp I have started to like the really close grouping I have, I can only find one cassette in the range a 12-25 which would mean I would lose 3" and if the extra 3kg's would compensate on a 34-50 compact


----------



## Triban5riderGD (19 Apr 2014)

Today was a mile stone day for my son and I. 
This morning we set off from Orpington with flapjacks and jelly babies a plenty, intending to exceed the 50 mile bench mark by riding to Rochester and back using as many country lanes as possible. Having arrived back home both cycle computers showed in excess 62.22 miles ridden. To say we are chuffed would be an understatement as this is our longest single ride to-date.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Today was a mile stone day for my son and I.
> This morning we set off from Orpington with flapjacks and jelly babies a plenty, intending to exceed the 50 mile bench mark by riding to Rochester and back using as many country lanes as possible. Having arrived back home both cycle computers showed in excess 62.22 miles ridden. To say we are chuffed would be an understatement as this is our longest single ride to-date.



Metric Century, well done


----------



## Reece (19 Apr 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Today was a mile stone day for my son and I.
> This morning we set off from Orpington with flapjacks and jelly babies a plenty, intending to exceed the 50 mile bench mark by riding to Rochester and back using as many country lanes as possible. Having arrived back home both cycle computers showed in excess 62.22 miles ridden. To say we are chuffed would be an understatement as this is our longest single ride to-date.


Nice one on the metric century!


----------



## Harv (19 Apr 2014)

First proper ride on my new bike. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/131908244

Got 7 pr. Obviously it's a lot faster than my hybrid.


----------



## Razzle (19 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> First proper ride on my new bike.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/131908244
> 
> Got 7 pr. Obviously it's a lot faster than my hybrid.



My GF lives in blacktoft and I travel through North cave on the way there. get a pic of your bike up and i'll give you a beep if I ever see you


----------



## Triban5riderGD (19 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Well after my trip to lbs my decision is i am ordering this
> 
> http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html
> 
> ...


Nice bike Stevey, with those colours you will be just be a blur. Hope you enjoy riding it as much as you enjoy looking at it. Awesome.


----------



## Razzle (19 Apr 2014)

On call all weekend as well so can't really go far as need to be near computer to dial in. Managed a few laps of the estate. Surprised I didn't have a phone call either 

https://www.strava.com/activities/131971412

Daz.


----------



## Kins (19 Apr 2014)

Finally been back on the bike after doing my back in on Xmas Eve. Done 3 six milers this week and boy does it hurt right now. Literally couldn't walk till february more than a dozen yards or with walking sticks so its nice to be out and about. Wore short bibs today and half way round sun went behind the mountains. Think I got a chill on my nethers!


----------



## Nomadski (19 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't been fishing since I got back on the bike either, took a walk down the canal today and thinking of getting the gear back out.



You should combine the two, doable for you I reckon!


----------



## Reece (19 Apr 2014)

Kins said:


> Finally been back on the bike after doing my back in on Xmas Eve. Done 3 six milers this week and boy does it hurt right now. Literally couldn't walk till february more than a dozen yards or with walking sticks so its nice to be out and about. Wore short bibs today and half way round sun went behind the mountains. Think I got a chill on my nethers!


Glad to hear you're back out. Take it easy


----------



## Harv (19 Apr 2014)

Razzle said:


> On call all weekend as well so can't really go far as need to be near computer to dial in. Managed a few laps of the estate. Surprised I didn't have a phone call either
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/131971412
> 
> Daz.



Small world. You just live down the road from me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> You should combine the two, doable for you I reckon!



Use to do it all the time as a kid. Used to bike miles for fishing, box on the back of the bike, rod bag over my shoulders.


----------



## Razzle (19 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Small world. You just live down the road from me.



Certainly is 
Just sent a follow request on strava


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You do believe in keeping us in suspense. I have been sitting here patiently waiting on some pics and now you have dashed my hopes!  Maybe by the time I give the dog a long walk in this lovely sunshine there might be pics up?????


OK... here it is.... Apologies for the delay - was at my step-father's birthday party (so basically doing all the cooking, food, catering etc)...







This is straight form the shop, prior to getting anything else on to it, changing the saddle & pedals etc. The shop kindly fitted the cassette to my old wheels, so these are my old wheels - I have the bike's original wheelset (which match the bikes colour scheme right down to the blue flashes ) as well but they are not as good as my old wheels.... now need to get the old saddle, old pedals, water bottle cages, garmin edge holder, light fittings, pump holder fitted so we can go out tomorrow for a sunday am ride... then I will get the rest of the paraphernalia fitted (pannier rack, cross levers and of course the mudguards which were the entire reason behind a new bike  fitted....

What else - oh the top I purchased. It is in the same colour scheme as the bike... (I needed a summer weight top, don't have one but my OH thinks I went too far matching it to bike's colour scheme). And for @Nigelnaturist gear ratios are 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 24, 28 & 32 on a 50/34 compact 

PS - bell and front & rear reflectors have already been ditched!


----------



## Reece (19 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK... here it is.... Apologies for the delay - was at my step-father's birthday party (so basically doing all the cooking, food, catering etc)...
> 
> View attachment 42871
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Very nice bike. Look forward to hearing your first impressions after your run tomorrow. 

Hope your step-father enjoyed his birthday.


----------



## L14M (19 Apr 2014)

Flying back home tomorrow, looking forward to riding the roadie again 

Going soaring on monday and back to school tuesday, planning on getting a ride in on tuesday evening.

Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Apr 2014)

Well it took 240mg's of codeine to shift that pain, maybe it was to soon.


----------



## Mark White (20 Apr 2014)

Only had an hour and a bit this morning so had to forgo an intended longer Sunday ride, so went up a gear on my shorter, daily route and hit a new PB on avg speed by 0.1kmh. It all counts 

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/542127412


----------



## damiengreathouse (20 Apr 2014)

Did almost 26 miles today. Soon I hope to break 30 miles in a single ride.

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/541794018


----------



## Stonechat (20 Apr 2014)

Got a training ride this morning put on by bhf and Skyride, so even though much rain forecast, will definitely be going

Just unsure about what to wear

(I need to toughen up as the London to Brighton could be rainy)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Apr 2014)

Can't ride but have scratched a little itch.

Been wanting to get some new tyres (slightly fatter and with some tread for the gritty loose lanes where I live).

So just ordered some 35mm Marathon Deluxe from Rose.

Next best thing to cycling!


----------



## Reece (20 Apr 2014)

Have had the kids all weekend while the other half has been working 13hr shifts on Fri and Sat so got out today. Woke up feeling like staying in bed but went out. Headed out towards Charnwood to tackle a few hills but struggled and legs felt heavy. Think I'm coming down with the cold the kids have had. 

Speed picked up a bit on the flatter terrain and then it rained and I got soaked. Ended up with 22 miles on the garmin. Not near as many as I wanted but glad to have got out. 

Got to get the miles in over the next few weeks as only 34 days left until my Tour of Wessex 3 day Sportive!


----------



## fivepence (20 Apr 2014)

A dirty damp morning but still managed get a few Km's in - Time now to clean up the bike before settling down on the couch and watching the Pro's

http://www.strava.com/activities/132186808


----------



## spooks (20 Apr 2014)

Managed 43ish miles over dartmoor yesterday. Got a bit distracted on the way home, missed a turning and added about 5 extra miles to the journey. I really need to find a few more hills to add into my training back in Hampshire. My legs are still aching today.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Apr 2014)

Hubby's training plan said he had to do 2 1/2hrs but the weather was wet and windy so we weren't sure if it'd happen. We decided to risk it and if it was too horrid we'd turn back and he would finish the rest on the turbo. We did manage the whole lot though so that's a bonus and although we were getting tired by the end, it wasn't a bad ride. Refuelled with scrambled eggs on toast and now yawning away whilst vegging in front of crap on the telly 

Happy Easter everybody


----------



## Nomadski (20 Apr 2014)

I'm working.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Apr 2014)

I have got a lap that I would like to break into segments and as much as I've tried I cant seem to get the results I wanted so can anyone help. Is it Garmin or Strava that I should be looking at to do this?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Apr 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> I have got a lap that I would like to break into segments and as much as I've tried I cant seem to get the results I wanted so can anyone help. Is it Garmin or Strava that I should be looking at to do this?



Do it from Strava. To into your ride and do it there. Not managed it on iPad, I had to use laptop 
Hope that helps  although there will be other more 'tech-savvy' folks who might explain it better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

@Boon 51 on the page that shows your ride click on the spanner tab (actions) create segment use the the sliders on the top to set the rough length then the forward/backward (start and end) buttons to refine it.
This is using a computer, phones ect may be different.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 Apr 2014)

Thanks Nigel, I knew there'd be a better explanation


----------



## Stonechat (20 Apr 2014)

Did my ride today, was started at Chessington, and a loop round Box Hill a d Polesden Lacey

There was a high attrition rate due to the weather many dropped out before the start, and as soon as the heavens opened near the start. Ride was not too hard, but nonetheless we had two offs, but no lasting damage
Fuller details later, but 30 miles done at a modest pace.. Fuller details later when able to upload.

Did not go from home due to circa, on the way there saew another off from cyclist whose wheels strayed onto a very rough section at the verge

Weather was bad but I suppose could've been worse


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Boon 51 on the page that shows your ride click on the spanner tab (actions) create segment use the the sliders on the top to set the rough length then the forward/backward (start and end) buttons to refine it.
> This is using a computer, phones ect may be different.


 
Thanks I will give that a try..


----------



## lanternerouge (20 Apr 2014)

Pretty bike SN!


----------



## Middleton Mouse (20 Apr 2014)

My fiance and me did 31 miles along the canal towpath from Edinburgh-Falkirk today and I didn't throw any hissy fits, throw up or anything like that. I've decided to uninstall Mapmyride as it's just too unreliable on a windows phone, all my workout info was completely lost (did take photos so I have evidence).

We averaged about 8mph I think (or we had by the time we got 20.5 miles in and we didn't dip much in the last 10 miles or so). I won't ever make the mistake of doing a big ride with a new saddle again or completely neglecting to bring suncream. All in all we were 4.5 hours which included two food stops and various photo/juice stops along the way. We also had to walk across three aquaducts and through a 0.6 mile tunnel so I don't think we did too badly. 

Had one wee wobbly bit where I felt a bit ill and sore after our big food stop about 20.5 miles in but think it was more just me struggling to get started again after a stop.

Really need to invest in a pair of padded shorts but it gives me hope that the 55 mile charity ride I'm doing in the summer isn't totally beyond me.

My 17 yo Trek


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

@Middleton Mouse on longer rides its better to eat little but often.
Well done on your ride.

Got out for a wee spin, gears are finally sorted, and what a difference it makes, I didn't think i had worked as hard as did but the wind out of the N.E.@ 16mph (according to garmin) might explain some of it.
Steady 15.5 miles @ 15.5 mph.

http://www.strava.com/activities/132343830


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Apr 2014)

Well I made a right pigs ear of that and I cant delete the 3 segments either... pants springs to mind..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

The only way I can now improve the bike is to try and lose some weight off it (not really viable) or to take it to a 10sp which really would cost to much for the level this bike is, I have currently the option of dropping the 16th rear sprocket and putting a 28th on when things below are more stable for when I do some more hills than I have currently been doing, so going down a 10sp route really isn't a good option. So apart from tyres brakes ect.... I guess I can now (after I get an edge 705) start saving for a new bike (some time next year probably).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Well I made a right pigs ear of that and I cant delete the 3 segments either... pants springs to mind..


Yes you can go to the full leader board, under actions delete, if you didn't create it you wont have the option to delete.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yes you can go to the full leader board, under actions delete, if you didn't create it you wont have the option to delete.


 
Thanks Nigelnaturist but I've just deleted the ride even though it was my best time, so I will just have too ride a bit faster next time..
PS its still on Garmin.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

Current set is 52-42-30 front and 25-23-21-19-17-16-15-14-13 rear giving a range of 105.2" to 31.56" which is a lot closer grouping, than the 52-42-30 and 26-23-21-19-17-15-13 when I got it, it will take sometime to get used to how subtle some of the gear changes are, but I can say this, it really helps where wind is involved as the single tooth changes etween 13-17 give plenty of options I can for example use the 30x15 giving the same gear as 42x21 the 30th ring also means that I have three gears between 50" and 40" (49.31", 46.41" and 41.53") oppose to the two on the 42th front of 48.03" (23th rear) and 44.18" (25th) and three gears between 40" and 30" 
Looking at some tables I could rig a 10sp compact double much the same , but the draw back would around 15-17-19 on the back, which would mean most of my riding on 34x13-14-15 or 50x19-21-23.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks Nigelnaturist but I've just deleted the ride even though it was my best time, so I will just have too ride a bit faster next time..
> PS its still on Garmin.


Download it from garmin as a tcx and upload that to strava, it should also still be on your unit.
What I do is down load all my rides to my computer and back them up, then up load the saved file to whatever site I am using as tcx files this way all sites have exactly the same data. When I had the rider 35 this was quite a palaver but doable, the new bryton bridge is better as you can download direct to your computer, but still not as good as garmin which the computer sees as an external device, and its easy to drag and drop from the folder on the unit to a folder on your computer, and like wise if you create a tcx course this can be dropped into the new folder, which the garmin unit then converts to a course file (crs) which can be seen in the course file on the garmin unit (you can create crs files in software).
However the Bryton site will only upload tcx files that have been exported from a bryton unit (I did sort this out, but it is complex, and not something I would do normally), but the tcx the Bryton exports, can be uploaded to all sites I have tried.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

This is todays ride on bryton
http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=5451984
garmin
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/483677478
rwgps
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2512004
strava
http://www.strava.com/activities/132343830

the track is a little off at the start.


----------



## DavidD (20 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Current set is 52-42-30 front and 25-23-21-19-17-16-15-14-13 rear giving a range of 105.2" to 31.56" which is a lot closer grouping, than the 52-42-30 and 26-23-21-19-17-15-13 when I got it, it will take sometime to get used to how subtle some of the gear changes are, but I can say this, it really helps where wind is involved as the single tooth changes etween 13-17 give plenty of options I can for example use the 30x15 giving the same gear as 42x21 the 30th ring also means that I have three gears between 50" and 40" (49.31", 46.41" and 41.53") oppose to the two on the 42th front of 48.03" (23th rear) and 44.18" (25th) and three gears between 40" and 30"
> Looking at some tables I could rig a 10sp compact double much the same , but the draw back would around 15-17-19 on the back, which would mean most of my riding on 34x13-14-15 or 50x19-21-23.


You seem overly obsessed with numbers and data nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> You seem overly obsessed with numbers and data nigel


Not really  I also ride.
You wouldn't for example expect to freeze a fast moving object in photography without know how shutter speeds work for example where you could freeze something using 1/1000's you couldn't at 1/60's, and how this then effects aperture, knowing how something works helps you to understand it better.

You want to see my database, far better for data than strava, for example ft/mile, effort, wind speeds ect.... get the idea


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Apr 2014)

@DavidD for example I actually worked harder today than Friday in terms of H.R. even though the gearing on avg was lower at 63.31" compared with 66.18" about 1/2 a gear, and cadence was down from 84 to 82 indicating something was actually more difficult, as it turns out the wind was stronger though for most of my ride today it was more in my favour than against me, also the terrain was a touch steeper at 33.38ft/mile compared with 28.53ft/mile on Friday (ft/mile taken from rwgps, as I have used this from the beginning and use it as a standard from ride to ride, this differs somewhat to strava)

Some do say I have O.C.B.

Edit 
Also two other things what I try and show with the gearing thing is one a compact is not always better than a triple, and that the inner ring should not be referred to as a granny ring as my set up shows it can actually be higher geared than some compacts, for example a 34x28 is 31.94" my 30x25 is 31.56" less than 1/2" you put a 30 or a 32 on the rear of a compact and it lower than mine.


----------



## AndyPeace (20 Apr 2014)

My Cycle Helmet saved my life tonight! I was riding indoors on rollers when a tall box (for an outdoor umbrela) shifted and fell forwards towards my front wheel. Luckily my helmet was hanging on the wall and stopped it  Pretty pleased with my effort, was aiming to do 10miles @ 20mph avg.
http://app.strava.com/activities/132365977


----------



## Exile (20 Apr 2014)

Been away for the weekend with the O/H and a friend camping in Calderdale. Really enjoyable, the weather was great but didn't have the bikes with us. Every cyclist we saw seemed to be having a great time, even those winching their way up to Blackstone Reservoir, and made me long for two wheels. So as soon as we got back we put our names down for the Great Manchester Cycle. Just the 26 mile distance (now that's newbie progress for you, putting the word 'just' before 26 miles ). Figure it'll be a nice test of how far we've come in a year, and it'll be good to measure our fitness before deciding if the Manchester to Blackpool night ride is a yes or a no.

Back out on the bikes tomorrow, will be nice to put a few miles in the legs before the commute starts up again. O/H is planning on riding to the gym so I'll probably head over then do my own workout on the (non-stationary ) bike whilst he lifts his weights. Then I'll get him to put another 10 miles in his legs before heading home, because he neglects his cardio work otherwise. At least that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## DavidD (20 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @DavidD for example I actually worked harder today than Friday in terms of H.R. even though the gearing on avg was lower at 63.31" compared with 66.18" about 1/2 a gear, and cadence was down from 84 to 82 indicating something was actually more difficult, as it turns out the wind was stronger though for most of my ride today it was more in my favour than against me, also the terrain was a touch steeper at 33.38ft/mile compared with 28.53ft/mile on Friday (ft/mile taken from rwgps, as I have used this from the beginning and use it as a standard from ride to ride, this differs somewhat to strava)
> 
> Some do say I have O.C.B.
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting such an extensive answer, I do understand the gearing charts and it's relation to how hard you work, also understand the relationship between shutter speeds and aperture. Tend to over analyse information I gather in my profession but don't have the time at home
Had a good look at your chart and it does contain a lot of information and reading it a bit closer found it quite interesting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> Wasn't expecting such an extensive answer, I do understand the gearing charts and it's relation to how hard you work, also understand the relationship between shutter speeds and aperture. Tend to over analyse information I gather in my profession but don't have the time at home
> Had a good look at your chart and it does contain a lot of information and reading it a bit closer found it quite interesting.


The effort/mile doesn't really work need to look at it more when I have time, it only takes me a couple of mins to enter the data, my database shows in months, quarters, year, rolling 7, 30, 90 days also days of week its visible more apparent than most websites I use, though things could be laid out better for clarity.
The reason I mention about the inner ring from time to time is a lot of newbies view the inner ring purely as a granny ring when in reality it isn't ( as you are obviously are aware), but many dont and shy away from using thinking its a soft option, and the fact that manufactures have been pushing compacts at new users where sometimes they are not appropriate, this is becoming less with the introduction of 10-11sp as you can get closer groupings, but these are not cheap.
To be honest these days I just enter the data and have a quick look, I just like to say when I have made changes to the bike what they are, and how I find it, and the inclusion of just one gear from 8 to 9 on the rear has made as made a difference beyond what I would expect, the test will come when I do the few hills further afield that require some effort, the last steep but short hill I did I was on the 30x28 that was back in Aug, but like i said i have the option of dropping the 16th and putting a 28th on.

http://www.strava.com/segments/1138013


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Download it from garmin as a tcx and upload that to strava, it should also still be on your unit.
> What I do is down load all my rides to my computer and back them up, then up load the saved file to whatever site I am using as tcx files this way all sites have exactly the same data. When I had the rider 35 this was quite a palaver but doable, the new bryton bridge is better as you can download direct to your computer, but still not as good as garmin which the computer sees as an external device, and its easy to drag and drop from the folder on the unit to a folder on your computer, and like wise if you create a tcx course this can be dropped into the new folder, which the garmin unit then converts to a course file (crs) which can be seen in the course file on the garmin unit (you can create crs files in software).
> However the Bryton site will only upload tcx files that have been exported from a bryton unit (I did sort this out, but it is complex, and not something I would do normally), but the tcx the Bryton exports, can be uploaded to all sites I have tried.


 
Great bit of advice.. Cheers


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Apr 2014)

Nice bigger loop round the villages this morning with a mate, so much easier riding with a buddy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/132569123


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2014)

Another pootle this morning. Only 6 miles, but we have an awful lot of tourists here at the moment and the roads are full or motorbikes and cars towing caravans. Best to stay off the roads if possible


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Another pootle this morning. Only 6 miles, but we have an awful lot of tourists here at the moment and the roads are full or motorbikes and cars towing caravans. Best to stay off the roads if possible


Its the same around here @welsh dragon which is why I went out this morning rather than this afternoon when they all head back home. The caravan towers seem to forget that they have something 2 foot wider behind them & come very close at times!  
Well done for getting out anyway.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Its the same around here @welsh dragon which is why I went out this morning rather than this afternoon when they all head back home. The caravan towers seem to forget that they have something 2 foot wider behind them & come very close at times!
> Well done for getting out anyway.



Same to you. I think the motorbikes are the worse though. They think the roads are they're own race track and come roaring along the roads sometimes doing around 100mph. Scares the bejeezus out of you when they do go past. But caravans are bad as well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Apr 2014)

Very excited this afternoon, my wife has started cycling again she did 6 miles then a further 3 miles in Lycra (a first) all on her own, at her request. Hopefully this is the start of something good.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Very excited this afternoon, my wife has started cycling again she did 6 miles then a further 3 miles in Lycra (a first) all on her own, at her request. Hopefully this is the start of something good.



Congratulations. Hope your wife continues..


----------



## Stonechat (21 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did my ride today, was started at Chessington, and a loop round Box Hill a d Polesden Lacey
> 
> There was a high attrition rate due to the weather many dropped out before the start, and as soon as the heavens opened near the start. Ride was not too hard, but nonetheless we had two offs, but no lasting damage
> Fuller details later, but 30 miles done at a modest pace.. Fuller details later when able to upload.
> ...


Here is the ride from yesterday
http://www.strava.com/activities/132647430
28 miles at 11 mph -lots of stopping

Rather quicker up box hill at least
11minutes 43 as compared to 13 minutes 01 last time


----------



## turbopercy (21 Apr 2014)

Well in the first week of cycling i think i have done well
tuesday 16.8 miles
wednesday 4.5 miles 
and then did this this morning


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Apr 2014)

What a beautiful day for a cycle ride with my hubby. We went along the Thames path from Erith to the dome at a nice gentle pace (as it's shared access)
http://www.strava.com/activities/132652721


----------



## Exile (21 Apr 2014)

Out for a ride with the O/H as planned. No gym because he was still achy from camping so we decided to put in a few more miles on the bikes. Or that was the idea.

5 miles in, he gets a visit from you know who. There's no hurry, so I sort of talk him through the process of changing the tube, just in case he ever needs to do it whilst riding solo. A nice chap did stop and ask if we needed help but we'd all but finished by them so thanked him for the offer and went our separate ways. The weather was nice enough that even sat at the side of the path for half an hour swapping out tubes was pleasant. 

Decide not to push too on just in case the tube, instead turning tail and heading home (via McDonalds for a horrible guilt burger. Those calories I'd burned on the bike? Yeah...). All in all though we racked up another 10 miles without breaking too much of a sweat and, fairy willing, our next ride out should be in the region of 20 miles.

Oh, and the urge to splurge dropped in on me again and I nipped in to Evans with the intention of buying a Garmin of some sort. Ended up with the 510 HR/cadence/speed bundle thing ordered. Not sure how much of the data I'll be able to make sense of, but I'm sure it'll either confuse or impress my work colleagues. Curse this paid employment lark, it's making me buy shiny gubbins I'd never have dreamt of having six weeks ago!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Very excited this afternoon, my wife has started cycling again she did 6 miles then a further 3 miles in Lycra (a first) all on her own, at her request. Hopefully this is the start of something good.


Brilliant. Well done Sue.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2014)

Hi folks

It's been what feels like an eternity but I'm finally back in the saddle after knackering my sacroiliac joint (pelvis) a year ago and undergoing some intense chiropractic back cracking and Pilates rehabilitation.....
....managed two steady rides over the last week just to get a feel for things again and made good progress, still averaging 12-13 mph comfortably but distances very short at the moment so need to work on overall fitness and stamina now. My plan is to get up to three 20 mile rides a week averaging at least 12mph and take things from
there. I may even chuck in a couple of sky rides when time allows. Well, that's my waffle over for now, well done to everyone on their progress and keep up the good work!


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2014)

A snapshot of my last ride....


----------



## spooks (21 Apr 2014)

Managed to upload saturdays ride to strave. Super slow but for me a massive amount of climbing! Makes me tired just to look at the details. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/132710447


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2014)

spooks said:


> Managed to upload saturdays ride to strave. Super slow but for me a massive amount of climbing! Makes me tired just to look at the details.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/132710447



Impressive climbing, I'd have to do three times the distance to get that elevation (thankfully )


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

spooks said:


> Managed to upload saturdays ride to strave. Super slow but for me a massive amount of climbing! Makes me tired just to look at the details.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/132710447


Terrific climbing.....well done!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 now you've just about done the Specialized and Veloviewer challenges, have you seen the distance, time and elevation awards on Veloviewer? Just when you thought you was out, they drag you back in


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 now you've just about done the Specialized and Veloviewer challenges, have you seen the distance, time and elevation awards on Veloviewer? Just when you thought you was out, they drag you back in


Acht, they look boring just filling in little stars!  My main aim is to remain in 3rd spot in the ladies in the Velobici challenge but there's maybe riders lurking in the wings that haven't downloaded their rides yet. Weather is about to break down a bit too so may be a struggle.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Acht, they look boring just filling in little stars!  My main aim is to remain in 3rd spot in the ladies in the Velobici challenge but there's maybe riders lurking in the wings that haven't downloaded their rides yet. Weather is about to break down a bit too so may be a struggle.



I've worked my arse off this last week to get those three little stars against the 75 miles and 5 hours . 3rd place is fantastic, especially since didn't you start it late?


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2014)

Went out with @themosquitoking with the intention of doing some hills and getting in 30-40 miles. As usual turned into a bit of an adventure.

Went an absolutely beautiful way that took in a chunk of the London To Brighton route, before heading off down a hill so steep I was moving forward even with both brakes on (it hits 23.4% at one point). A overly cautious lady in a blue car trying to overtake us on a bend a little while later almost wiped Matts's rear wheel out, while almost T-Boning me at the same time.

We wandered over to the base of Box Hill a slightly different way to change things up, prior to an attempt to get up in under 10 minutes.






At the base Matt noticed a large cut in his tyre which even his slime inner tubes couldnt deal with. So I went off solo to Dorking to goto Halfords to get him a new one while he got the tea in. Lugging a tyre round the neck as I cycled (as they dont sell folding tyres in store) was quite a fun experience on the way back.






Tea drunk, tyre changed, we did a brave attempt at Box Hill, failing miserably at 10 mins 52-54 seconds. Bah.

Rest with a beautiful view at the top...






Both of us felt we wanted more miles than just a skip back, so we went on the RideLondon route from Box Hill to Kingston while en route picked up a 3rd cyclist who sat behind us all the way to Cobham without saying a word...

Legs felt heavy so we stopped and had another cuppa in Kingston before a trip to Evans to get a new magnet for my spoke. Due to there being 50x the number of customers to staff I gave up with my £3 magnet and we headed off back home.

Big jump in miles for me, ended up doing just over 50 miles, from what I have done recently, and a massive jump in climbing (2,635 ft). While the legs right now feel pretty awful, I have that nice buzzy feeling you get from a good ride.

Was a long ride with the stops and tyre issue, 6 hrs 15 minutes in all, but was a fun ride out. Nice weather, good company, good times!

http://app.strava.com/activities/132697002


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've worked my arse off this last week to get those three little stars against the 75 miles and 5 hours . 3rd place is fantastic, especially since didn't you start it late?


I don't think I entered it right at the start but I had been riding so they were included ok. The woman at the top seems to go out every day for mega miles and is way in the lead. There is also a couple of women round here stealing my QOM,s by big margins too  One in particular absolutely thrashes some of the segments and is even well up with the men so time to give up trying to catch her I think!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

@Nomadski  Cracking photos Damon. That's surely not with a phone camera?


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nomadski Cracking photos Damon. That's surely not with a phone camera?



iPhone 5 Mo.  They can take cracking pics....so long as you have sunshine.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Went out with @themosquitoking with the intention of doing some hills and getting in 30-40 miles. As usual turned into a bit of an adventure.
> 
> Went an absolutely beautiful way that took in a chunk of the London To Brighton route, before heading off down a hill so steep I was moving forward even with both brakes on (it hits 23.4% at one point). A overly cautious lady in a blue car trying to overtake us on a bend a little while later almost wiped Matts's rear wheel out, while almost T-Boning me at the same time.
> 
> ...


I think now we both need to check the rules on mismatching tyres, have to thank you again for riding off to get my nice new one though. As you came back towards the cafe with the new tyre you should have dressed up in a suit of armour just to complete the effect.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> iPhone 5 Mo.  They can take cracking pics....so long as you have sunshine.


Impressed. I still have my old 4 and it isn't a patch on these. Still, it will have to do me. For all the use I make of it, I can't justify upgrading.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2014)

Also, it was my fault the slime failed as i tried to top up the tyre with a co2 canister.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> I think now we both need to check the rules on mismatching tyres, have to thank you again for riding off to get my nice new one though. As you came back towards the cafe with the new tyre you should have dressed up in a suit of armour just to complete the effect.



I did notice in my pic just how bad our bikes look now. 

No probs about the wee trip, another reason its better to ride with company!


----------



## Nomadski (21 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Impressed. I still have my old 4 and it isn't a patch on these. Still, it will have to do me. For all the use I make of it, I can't justify upgrading.



When I win the lottery I'll get you a 5s.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Apr 2014)

@Nomadski 
I like the positive "when" not "if"


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Went out with @themosquitoking with the intention of doing some hills and getting in 30-40 miles. As usual turned into a bit of an adventure.
> 
> Went an absolutely beautiful way that took in a chunk of the London To Brighton route, before heading off down a hill so steep I was moving forward even with both brakes on (it hits 23.4% at one point). A overly cautious lady in a blue car trying to overtake us on a bend a little while later almost wiped Matts's rear wheel out, while almost T-Boning me at the same time.
> 
> ...



Does @themosquitoking cycle in jeans? All that way? Or weren't those his legs in the picture?


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Does @themosquitoking cycle in jeans? All that way? Or weren't those his legs in the picture?


I haven't worn jeans since 1995, saw a photo of tony blair wearing them and trying to look cool. Decided there and then that jeans are no longer for me.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Apr 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> I haven't worn jeans since 1995, saw a photo of tony blair wearing them and trying to look cool. Decided there and then that jeans are no longer for me.



Oops, better go and get my pjs on then


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Oops, better go and get my pjs on then


As long as you don't mean onsie.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Apr 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> As long as you don't mean onsie.


Ha ha. Nope. I'm too old and boring for a onesie


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ha ha. Nope. I'm too old and boring for a onesie


Swap old for wise and boring for have a sense of taste.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ha ha. Nope. I'm too old and boring for a onesie


.........and when you take hot flushes they are too warm as well!


----------



## Stonechat (21 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Went out with @themosquitoking with the intention of doing some hills and getting in 30-40 miles. As usual turned into a bit of an adventure.
> 
> Went an absolutely beautiful way that took in a chunk of the London To Brighton route, before heading off down a hill so steep I was moving forward even with both brakes on (it hits 23.4% at one point). A overly cautious lady in a blue car trying to overtake us on a bend a little while later almost wiped Matts's rear wheel out, while almost T-Boning me at the same time.
> 
> ...


No views at the top there on Sunday!!


----------



## AndyPeace (21 Apr 2014)

Passed a fully laden tourer early on in my ride today, bags piled upto the sky with all sundries strapped on. Felt it would have been rude to just blast by, so made a friendly comment as I passed. Once I'd passed him he kept up for a while. I missed much of what he was saying (we were on the A38!!) other than he was on his way back to Birmigham. He seemed friendly enough. Also got asked by my Brother-in-law if I was up for a ride this weekend, as he's looking to get a bit fitter. I do enjoy solo cycling but it will be a nice change to have company.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2014)

Shock to the system this morning. Heavy skies, rain and wind  Oh well, I enjoyed the nice spell. Just hope it doesn't take too long to return.

I'll venture out and just see how I feel. Can't be bothered getting soaked and blown about if it is too bad.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Shock to the system this morning. Heavy skies, rain and wind  Oh well, I enjoyed the nice spell. Just hope it doesn't take too long to return.
> 
> I'll venture out and just see how I feel. Can't be bothered getting soaked and blown about if it is too bad.



Woke up this morning to rain battering down and thought I was pleased not to be out there. Unfortunately, hubby's training programme had 70 min ride so he WAS out there. Oops. Cue one soaked cyclist returned, by which time I'd walked the dog and it was really mild, if soggy underfoot x 
Need to check my work diary to fit my next ride in x 
Well done Mo on any wheel-turning at all


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2014)

A bit wet in Leicester as well this morning, but once you actually got going it wasn't that bad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2014)

My OH made it to work in the 1 dry hour we had this morning. Doubt he will make it home dry though... shall leave washing the cycling kit until he gets home - and no lift for him because my wheels are being serviced today (yeh I know I could have done it myself and will probably regret not doing it myself but I still have to go to the bike shop for a few bits (new bar tape included)).... and you know those mudguards I tried fitting... they will be going back on later on today for tomorrow's commute. looks like I will get out to my parents in the dry but think I will be coming home as a drowned rat. At least we scrapped the 100km monthly challenge in yesterday. Next weekend looks like it will be very busy on the roads around here - there is a RideIt sportive as well as at least 8 of the local (long) country lanes being resurfaced!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2014)

Well, weather wise it wasn't too bad. The wind eased to a breeze but it rained off and on. Worst problem is pain from the saddle again. No doubt increasing the miles has sparked it off. Spent more time wriggling about and standing up than pedaling so speed suffered a bit, not that I am too bothered about speed these days anyway, but I do like to be comfortable on my bike. I'll get one of the other saddles looked out. Even if it rubs a different bit it will be better I suppose


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Also, it was my fault the slime failed as i tried to top up the tyre with a co2 canister.


Just get some gatorskins and dump the slime. Nearly 5,000 miles and only two tube failures one a patch the other a pinch puncture so the tyre itself hasn't been breeched.


Mo1959 said:


> Well, weather wise it wasn't too bad. The wind eased to a breeze but it rained off and on. Worst problem is pain from the saddle again. No doubt increasing the miles has sparked it off. Spent more time wriggling about and standing up than pedalling so speed suffered a bit, n*ot that I am too bothered about speed these days anyway, but I do like to be comfortable on my bike*. I'll get one of the other saddles looked out. Even if it rubs a different bit it will be better I suppose


This really is what its about, if you are you will ride, and then it doesn't matter about speed distance its just nice.



Supersuperleeds said:


> A bit wet in Leicester as well this morning, but once you actually got going it wasn't that bad.


It never is Chris its just the thought of it that's off putting.

Well either I have found a new bunch of thigh muscles or the lack of riding over the winter is showing, though I dont understand why as never felt like this the the two weeks before I was in Hospital, though it is possible the change in the gearing has prompting a slightly different style of riding through the better cadence control the closer grouped ratios the cassette has, I have found I ride almost exclusively on the middle ring (42th) that gives me a range of 44-85 gear inches, and I really only need to change to the inner or outer ring when it is really needed.

Some nice rides everyone is doing,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

One nice inclusion Strava could do is a yearly best time, its a bit of a pain looking back to see if you have done your best this year, before strava changed the A.P.I.'s last year there was a link on veloviewer that gave a list by year, not found anything similier yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

Well bit peeved with that, newbie mistake if ever there was one, forgot to turn on the gps, I will have to dig out an old gps track of the same distance and route for strava, I might go do it again later and just double the distance for my data, it was meant to be a gentle ride to help easy my thighs some what, easy cadence low h.r. but really have no idea what I did other than high 70's and high 130's I guess.

Close as I can match it I think.
http://www.strava.com/activities/132987224
Taken from a file in Nov 2012 (which is why it shows the garmin 500), I might have to go to Hemsworth so I wont be able to do a repeat for H.R. and Cad. Speed is probably a little low though.

Edit 
Not saying how you can do this, in case anyone is watching that wants to cheat on challenges ect... not that anyone would in here.


----------



## Harv (22 Apr 2014)

Where has the good weather gone. Was going to go out tonight but it's raining 

Here's hoping for something decent later on this week.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Where has the good weather gone. Was going to go out tonight but it's raining
> 
> Here's hoping for something decent later on this week.


That little nice spell was just a tease I think. My ten day forecast is rain every day! 

http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day...k&cm_cat=citypage&cm_ite=weather&cm_pla=10day


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just get some gatorskins and dump the slime. Nearly 5,000 miles and only two tube failures one a patch the other a pinch puncture so the tyre itself hasn't been breeched.
> 
> 
> > They were gp400s but i expected the front one to go at some point as i put a bit of a hole in it when i stupidly followed a friends wife down a gravel track a couple of weeks ago. The slime held until i blew it out of place.


----------



## stevey (22 Apr 2014)

Still recovering from a chest infection.... bahhh.....

Glad your all getting the miles in though will join in soon (hopefully)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

@themosquitoking I still think slime is unnecessary, ask @Mo1959 what she rides on, I forget, I don't hear her having to many visits either.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (22 Apr 2014)

First sub 20 minute lap of Richmond Park, beating my previous best by around a minute: http://www.strava.com/activities/133061830 

Overall, I'm finding my cruising speed on the flat to have upped a lot - I find it pretty easy to maintain an average speed of 20mph+ on the flat now without having to expend large amounts of energy to do so. I can also maitain 25-26ph on the flat with a decent (but not insane effort) for shorter amounts of time (as you can see on the long flat section of the park before you get to the Sawyers Hill climb). 

Upcoming goals - 3 laps in 60 minutes, a 100 mile ride (would be my first) and a decent time in my first time trial in a couple of weeks (it's a 10, and I'm hoping to do a 26 something, though this may be a little ambitious for my first time!).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That little nice spell was just a tease I think. My ten day forecast is rain every day!
> 
> http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day...k&cm_cat=citypage&cm_ite=weather&cm_pla=10day


I wouldn't trust anything beyond two days and even the second one with a pinch of salt, when I worked on Skye i had to keep a close eye on the weather, and can to some degree read weather charts and forecast a little (but its only general is it going to be windy or not), its difficult at this time of year due to the position of the jet stream as its not settled into its summer position yet, the further this is north the more settled the weather will be as it brings in the warmer air from the continent, the further south it drags in weather from the Atlantic, usually wet and windy, what we need to do is encourage those butterflies in the Amazon to flap a little harder a few years in advance


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> First sub 20 minute lap of Richmond Park, beating my previous best by around a minute: http://www.strava.com/activities/133061830
> 
> Overall, I'm finding my cruising speed on the flat to have upped a lot - I find it pretty easy to *maintain an average speed of 20mph+* on the flat now without having to expend large amounts of energy to do so. I can also maitain 25-26ph on the flat with a decent (but not insane effort) for shorter amounts of time (as you can see on the long flat section of the park before you get to the Sawyers Hill climb).


Well done. The best I can seem to manage is about 18-19mph


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (22 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done. The best I can seem to manage is about 18-19mph



Do you know what kind of cadence you are working to on fast flat sections? I found that spinning at a higher cadence (minimum of 90, very often higher), at maybe one cog below what I was pushing before had a big effect on my ability to sustain the higher speeds.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @themosquitoking I still think slime is unnecessary, ask @Mo1959 what she rides on, I forget, I don't hear her having to many visits either.


Don't think i said what i meant to say properly, never got a puncture on the gps until this ride but i use slime tubes as a back up to not have to deal with punctures on the road. Got quite a few on the last set of cheap tyres i used and never noticed until i got home. This time i noticed because hole was big and slime let out just enough pressure before working.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Apr 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Do you know what kind of cadence you are working to on fast flat sections? I found that spinning at a higher cadence (minimum of 90, very often higher), at maybe one cog below what I was pushing before had a big effect on my ability to sustain the higher speeds.


I try to maintain 90-95 , sometimes drop a bit, but hilly rides with downhill sections lower the average.

Higher cadence seems easier to maintain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

@Mr_K_Dilkington this is my best along this bit 22.7mph avg cad 97 avg h.r. 149bpm 2.7 miles with very slight overall upgrade, but basically as flat as you will get.
http://www.strava.com/activities/100163977#2143876811
I suspect without looking it up i had a tail wind or at least something out of the southern skies, segment for segment I compete and manage better times than people on bikes costing upto 10x what mine cost, though not so with the changes I have made, the one thing I can not do much about is the weight, and this is what slows me down on the hills, and longer runs, which is way I dont tend to ride much furthur than 50Km as a rule, though when I am fit I can do this day in day out, I am faster than last year, but not as fast as got to be last year, ok not quite as quick as last year, my avg for the last year was 15.07mph (and this includes Jan-Mar where I only managed 12-13mph, new wheels helped after this) over 8,662 miles with 397,431 ft of climbing with an avg cad of 79.8rpm this avg will get higher this year with the new gearing, but like I said I cant do anything about the weight till I can afford a new bike, my current bike usually weighs in at between 14-15 Kg's with mudguards and rack (can't be bothered to take it off most of the time), I dont see the odd Kg making much difference but 5 would especially on the hills.

I have included a table of my top 20 times on the above segment, I am currently 2mins behind my best, though so far the winds have generally been e or or northerlies.

Edit 
Just to add to this my avg gear for this was 78.63" or 42x15 since at the time my cassette went 13-15-17-19 they were pretty big jumps, now it goes 13-14-15-16-17-19 so I now have better control over my cadence.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2014)

Had to go to the dentist this morning, and had 4 grandsons here as well so didn't get out as I wanted to. Plus it was raining. On the bright side tourists have all gone home, so it should be quieter on the roads tomorrow. Hopefully will get out for a ride then


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2014)

How are you feeling now Nigel?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

@Mr_K_Dilkington this is a pretty normal ride http://www.strava.com/activities/131286922 the bit that slows you down on any ride I do is the final climb home, how steep it is depends which why you come,
My avg on that was 15.2mph for most of the ride in excess of 16mph but the final 4.5 miles is constant steady climb bar two short dips a total of 295ft according to strava 65.5ft/mile not steep by any stretch of the imagination, but the weight of the bike tells.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> How are you feeling now Nigel?


Legs ache, other bits well bit sore today but nothing I cant cope with, I have about 30 miles to do tomorrow errands so i was trying to ease some of the ache by a gentle spin, seems though when i look at the data I actually worked slightly harder.





Glad to hear the tourist have gone


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2014)

Glad your feeling better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Glad your feeling better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Sorry about the charts guys, I did find this interesting and may show why I ache so much.





Exclude yesterday as the data my be a bit screwed as I did the same ride twice at about the same pace, the second one simple because I forgot to set the unit going on the first.
But the highlighted figure shows I was working much harder per minute, however the shorter rides say 10-20 miles show the figure closer to this and the lower the distance generally the higher the effort/min which stands to reason and also the more elevation/mile however this is not always the case though generally the longer the ride the less effort/mile as this shows.






The highlighted one is Sundays ride, these are figures for all my rides this year for distance between 10-20 miles sorted by effort/mile, it sort of backs up how hard I worked (well for me) on that ride, it also show that you burn more carbs than fat when you work hard, remember though these figures are recorded with pretty basic equipment and in no way are scientifically proven
Also some rides may be effected by traffic lights ect... as this slightly modified one to include ride and total time shows (the one furthur down total time of 2 1/2 hrs I was at a friends)






As you can probably tell at a bit of a lose end


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Sorry about the charts guys, I did find this interesting and may show why I ache so much.
> 
> As you can probably tell at a bit of a lose end



Wouldn't matter how loose my end was I couldn't be bothered with all that!


----------



## MattMM (23 Apr 2014)

So my arthritic foot returned on Monday and it's looking like gout unfortunately... Couple,of days of meds, no red meat, alcohol and lots of hydration have helped so back out today. Did my usual long Fenwick flatty and had a good one, 6PRs and 18 2nd slots. Have a feeling my 24PR epic last week will be hard to beat, unless of course I get a lightweight road bike....

Seriously though great being back out again and first time in shorts and jersey only since start of my newbie career (well serves me right for starting in December in Scotland... )

http://www.strava.com/activities/133264409


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 to be honest most of the time i just log the data, the database takes care of the stats, its just nice to look back, and from time to time refine the database a little. 

@MattMM sorry to hear about your foot, I broke a bone in my right foot some years ago, and like most things its better on the bike than off, you should also find losing some of the winter clothing will make you a little quicker, as should the warmer air (less dense). If I ride enough this year I might get regular monthly avg speeds of 16-17 compared with last year of 15.5-16 as i am currently 1mph faster than this time last year, 15.49mph compared with 14.46mph maybe not its already 3 degrees warmer than last year. 9.3C last year this year 12.2C and less windy too


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wouldn't matter how loose my end was I couldn't be bothered with all that!



I'm with you Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> [USER=33608]If I ride enough this year I might get regular monthly avg speeds of 16-17 compared with last year of 15.5-16 as i am currently 1mph faster than this time last year, 15.49mph compared with 14.46mph maybe not its already 3 degrees warmer than last year. 9.3C last year this year 12.2C and less windy too[/USER]


[USER=33608]
I am slower this year:blush: Must be over the hill and in decline now I think. Lol[/user]


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2014)

Back from my ride this morning. Started well, then it went decidedly darker the longer it went on. Eventually managed 8 miles before the rain started. Now relaxing with a cup of coffee. Hope everyone enjoys they're ride today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 doubt it very much, just look at what you ride, the miles you do I can be faster because the rides at the moment are a lot easier than I was doing then in the region of 10 to 15 ft/mile avg distance down by 8 miles and about half the days out, so don't you kid yourself.
My overall avg for the year is 14.64 yours 14.15, your distance 1994.4 mine 820.3 your elevation 61,138ft mine 21,316ft your ft/mile 30.65 mine 25.99, so tell me Mo who is the better rider, I know where I would put my money. Mo I seriously think you forget how well you ride.


----------



## MattMM (23 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist cheers. The gout has occurred in an old injured joint from football 25 years ago, quite common. Just need to watch the diet, the attack came on the back of an untypical weekend of overindulgence. I'd agree on the speed thing, my average for the ride is nearly 13mph which for a 17 stone large guy on a hybrid I'm pretty pleased with as there's a fair bit of steady climbing as well as flat bits. This would be about 1-2 mph faster at least than my time in winter/crap winds, bearing in mind though that my ability is gradually increasing also.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

@MattMM for all my figures ect.. (they really just a curiosity thing), I am happy if I avg 15mph which I am doing this month albeit as i said over easier riding than last year, the biggest thing i found is the ability to keep riding, and for longer, speed really isn't to important, its nice setting p.b.'s but there will come a time you need to either do some serious training or have one hell of a tail wind.
The worst section of road I ride is surley the first 1 1/2 miles on a Friday morning. This section http://app.strava.com/activities/124647093/segments/2794140696 as I am cold and I have to do it every Friday, when I started I hated it, but now its ok, to be honest hardly really notice apart from the first section to the main road always seems a drag, still nearly 40's behind my best time (this year) but it has a double junction at the main rd (right and then a left, then some lights after the short flat bit) this shows just what a bitch the first bit is really.
http://app.strava.com/segments/4451510


----------



## Cold (23 Apr 2014)

Went for just over a 50km this morning didn't plan to go that far as it's been threatening to rain all morning.
Quite happy that my average speed is starting to creep up I think I need to start adding in some more hills.
I also have an annoying creaking noise coming from my bike no idea what it is but it's loud and starts after about an hour of riding.
http://www.strava.com/activities/133287827


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Went for just over a 50km this morning didn't plan to go that far as it's been threatening to rain all morning.
> Quite happy that my average speed is starting to creep up I think I need to start adding in some more hills.
> *I also have an annoying creaking noise coming from my bike no idea what it is but it's loud and starts after about an hour of riding*.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/133287827


Does it happen when you pedal if so, unlikely to be the wheels , after that see if it happens per revolution of the pedals if at the same part of the rotation, try tightening the crank bolts mine come a little undone (not loose) but enough to make the crank maybe creak a little, an noises on bike can be amplified through the frame. Other possible causes saddle, headset, pedals it is likely to be one of these.


----------



## Cold (23 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Does it happen when you pedal if so, unlikely to be the wheels , after that see if it happens per revolution of the pedals if at the same part of the rotation, try tightening the crank bolts mine come a little undone (not loose) but enough to make the crank maybe creak a little, an noises on bike can be amplified through the frame. Other possible causes saddle, headset, pedals it is likely to be one of these.



It only happens when I pedal so I removed the pedals and put some lube on them I will look at the cleats next I had a look over the bike and everything seems to be tightened ok.
The bike is only a few weeks old now could it be a lack of lube on the bottom bracket area?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> It only happens when I pedal so I removed the pedals and put some lube on them I will look at the cleats next I had a look over the bike and everything seems to be tightened ok.
> The bike is only a few weeks old now could it be a lack of lube on the bottom bracket area?


I generally put grease on most things I assemble (depends what it is though), could be shoes these have been known to creak, thought when I changed mine last year it might have cured one I had, still do actually and much like yours after a while on the bike, mind you my bike is nearly 6 years old and over 12,000 miles so it can be forgiven the odd one or two now and again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Right I am off to Hemsworth, not difficult but a couple of short steepish climbs 60ft in 1/4 mile or so http://www.strava.com/activities/118438127/segments/2625936631


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> It only happens when I pedal so I removed the pedals and put some lube on them I will look at the cleats next I had a look over the bike and everything seems to be tightened ok.
> The bike is only a few weeks old now could it be a lack of lube on the bottom bracket area?


I finally tracked down an annoying tick that I had on my old Triban 3 and that had followed me to my new bike at the weekend. I took the pedals & wheels over from the old bike and had sussed it was 'pedal' related and definitely from the right hand side. Well on Monday, I worked out that the clip for the toe strap (I can't use clipless) was tapping against a metal stud in my boots (but only on the right foot).... just moving the clip every so slightly has removed the annoying click. It is the little things in life really!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I had a similar one on the left when I worse shoes with laces, but only every so often. Well that went ok, defiantly ride better than I can walk.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Well an avg of 15.29mph over the 17.46 miles increase in 12-14ft/mile more than the last weeks, I wont bore you with the rest 
http://www.strava.com/activities/133360101


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

There was a thread about someone getting a real deal at a car boot on some Shimano kit, the thread went along the lines of how dodging buy cheap kit can be (not that this was), anyway I have been looking on ebay for an edge 705 and I wonder how many of those sold just as base units may well have been stolen, I am not implying anyone is just crossed my mind.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (23 Apr 2014)

Todays ride was a hilly route of 25 miles over the North Downs, bringing our total mileage to 714 miles. Everything was fine, the sun was shining, it was warm but not too hot, bluebells were in full bloom. Then much to the delight of my son, I swallowed a very large blue bottle. It wasn't long before the contents of my stomach and I parted company. Other than that it was a great ride.


----------



## fivepence (23 Apr 2014)

I might dry out by the weekend - Wet ride is one way of putting it

http://www.strava.com/activities/133448010


----------



## Stonechat (23 Apr 2014)

We are currently staying to the North of Hastings in the South Downs
Did a hilly ride today
 http://www.strava.com/activities/133452656
28.6 miles at only12.7 mph, a hilly route with 2408 feet of climbing, some tough hills with real gradients in places

Brede hill was the toughest, was a little to agressive and needed to pause (Edit it was 9.0 %)
The terrain takes a bit of getting used to for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

A little bit of rain

http://app.strava.com/activities/133460393/segments/3023974114


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> We are currently staying to the North of Hastings in the South Downs
> Did a hilly ride today
> http://www.strava.com/activities/133452656
> 28.6 miles at only12.7 mph, a hilly route with 2408 feet of climbing, some tough hills with real gradients in places
> ...


84.2ft/mile I would be chuffed at 12.7mph.

This peaks about 10% but its not very long but has a long lead in to it, so you lose a lot of momentum
http://app.strava.com/activities/133460393/segments/3023973941


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

Not much to say about to nights ride other than it was a little damp and it gives me a fighting chance to do the spring challenge on strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Apr 2014)

This is a nice new feature coming up on strava.
http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#133360101
You can see who those people were you past by, or got scalped by


----------



## Harv (24 Apr 2014)

Looks good. Do you know when it will go live and if it will be for non premium members.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Looks good. Do you know when it will go live and if it will be for non premium members.


You can access it through veloviewer by clicking on the double arrow icon





So if you dont use veloviewer now is a good time to start, it links with your strava data, but shows a lot more info






Thats just the ride info it goes much deep in information, including segments.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

One of the interesting features on veloviewer is the 3D profile of a ride, some will be more interesting than this.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Just to show you how wrong strava is on elevation if left to its own correction, the following 13 mile segment had an elevation gain of 471 ft, for the whole 15 mile ride strava gives it as 356ft




The whole ride.


and there was about another 40-60ft or so, which would put it much closer to the figure of 520ft I get on RWGPS


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 84.2ft/mile I would be chuffed at 12.7mph.
> 
> This peaks about 10% but its not very long but has a long lead in to it, so you lose a lot of momentum
> http://app.strava.com/activities/133460393/segments/3023973941


Have to amend that, 6.7% it peaks according to rwgps, must have been tired.


----------



## Venod (24 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just to show you how wrong strava is on elevation if left to its own correction, the following 13 mile segment had an elevation gain of 471 ft, for the whole 15 mile ride strava gives it as 356ft
> 
> View attachment 43277
> 
> ...



Nigel, I have been following your discussion re elevation gain,of all the different results, which is the most accurate ? 

I have Memory Map on the computer which uses ordnance survey mapping, so I drew this route and looked at the elevation gain it is 472ft in memory map which is near enough your 471ft, was 471ft from your GPS ?

My watch does not do elevation so whatever Strava says is all I have.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Afnug said:


> Nigel, I have been following your discussion re elevation gain,of all the different results, which is the most accurate ?
> 
> I have Memory Map on the computer which uses ordnance survey mapping, so I drew this route and looked at the elevation gain it is 472ft in memory map which is near enough your 471ft, was 471ft from your GPS ?
> 
> My watch does not do elevation so whatever Strava says is all I have.


The 471ft is what strava reported for the segment, rwgps gives 425 but strava for the whole ride only gave 356ft so something is wrong with strava, in a unit that measures using a barometer and this is left uncorrected on strava, it will show what is in the relevant sections of the file i.e. if the units shows in the summary 460ft that is what strava will show, however in units like the rider 20 and garmin 200 they dont have this feature and have to take the elevation from gps plots, and usually for a whole ride strava can cost you about 30-40% (you should see my elevation plots straight from the unit just one long liner line I can shoe up to 7,000ft on a flat ride of 30 miles or so), so basically I wouldn't put much faith in the overall elevation on strava, rwgps was always closer when I had the 500 so I use that, and for consistency between rides.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Even the device used seems to make quite a big difference sometimes. I was looking at a ride a father and son over near me did together so exactly the same ride as they stuck together for the whole route. The father used a 705 and it recorded 6,280ft and the son used an Edge 200 which recorded 5,727ft. Quite a big difference really. I use the 200 and sometimes feel I get cheated out of elevation with it. Maybe the ones with the altimeters are more accurate? Not sure.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Even the device used seems to make quite a big difference sometimes. I was looking at a ride a father and son over near me did together so exactly the same ride as they stuck together for the whole route. The father used a 705 and it recorded 6,280ft and the son used an Edge 200 which recorded 5,727ft. Quite a big difference really. I use the 200 and sometimes feel I get cheated out of elevation with it. Maybe the ones with the altimeters are more accurate? Not sure.


The 705 uses a barometer to measure gain/loss however they need to be set (the 500 had 5 or 10 I can't remember, that you could set, and when you started recording if close to one it would set that as the elevation) to recorded the actual elevation height, though relatively gain/loss would be still right, the other problem is the barometer is effected by the heat of the unit, it therefore needs to be allowed to reach the ambient temp, and even then they can show (usually a loss) of upto 60ft or so i.e. my home elevation is about 172ft many a time using the 500 (and the rider 35) the end elevation may be 153ft, nothing is perfect, even two identical units on the same bike could give different results, though they should be minimal. 
I also found if I corrected the fit file on rwgps, it would a lot of anomalous peaks/troughs, I will wait till I get a 705, to see if the same happens, as it may be a fault in conversion from the fit format. The 200 and Rider 20 have to take elevation from gps plots the software uses (as do many other units no doubt).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 try loading one of your rides to rwgps and see I bet you would possible get another 15-30%, though as lot of your riding is climbing it might not be so much.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 try loading one of your rides to rwgps and see I bet you would possible get another 15-30%, though as lot of your riding is climbing it might not be so much.


Yep, 200 plus feet on most rides. One or two quite a bit more, but I presume if you transfer the ride to Strava from there it will still do it's own thing and reduce it?


----------



## Leescfc79 (24 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is a nice new feature coming up on strava.
> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#133360101
> You can see who those people were you past by, or got scalped by



I've just spent the last hour at work watching myself riding around a map, must resist and get back to doing what I get paid for!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, 200 plus feet on most rides. One or two quite a bit more, but I presume if you transfer the ride to Strava from there it will still do it's own thing and reduce it?



I've just upload a ride to ridewithgps and it also gave me 200 feet more than Strava


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've just upload a ride to ridewithgps and it also gave me 200 feet more than Strava


Huge difference in the ride I did on Tuesday.
RWGPS 2453 http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2529473?privacy_code=XNaeeEZ1YmNSoNLv
Strava 1241 http://app.strava.com/activities/132904969


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Huge difference in the ride I did on Tuesday.
> RWGPS 2453 http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2529473?privacy_code=XNaeeEZ1YmNSoNLv
> Strava 1241 http://app.strava.com/activities/132904969



The ridewithgps elevation looks wrong, it has you going to -376 feet at one point


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The ridewithgps elevation looks wrong, it has you going to -376 feet at one point


That was when I was wearing my snorkel. Lol. It is getting to the stage I don't think I trust any of them to get it right!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That was when I was wearing my snorkel. Lol. It is getting to the stage I don't think I trust any of them to get it right!



I've decided I don't care about elevation


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've decided I don't care about elevation


It's more irritating than anything really. The only time it would be a pain is doing a climbing challenge. Sometimes I think phone apps seem to give you better figures too for some reason. Keep meaning to do a ride one day and record it on both my Edge 200 and try the Strava app on the phone as well just to see.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's more irritating than anything really. The only time it would be a pain is doing a climbing challenge. Sometimes I think phone apps seem to give you better figures too for some reason. Keep meaning to do a ride one day and record it on both my Edge 200 and try the Strava app on the phone as well just to see.



I've just uploaded another ride to ridewithgps and it had errors in the elevation, there is an option if you go edit the ride to have it re check the elevation and it looks like it has corrected it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's more irritating than anything really. The only time it would be a pain is doing a climbing challenge. Sometimes I think phone apps seem to give you better figures too for some reason. Keep meaning to do a ride one day and record it on both my Edge 200 and try the Strava app on the phone as well just to see.



There is another climbing challenge on Strava, 7000 odd feet in five days sometime in May


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There is another climbing challenge on Strava, 7000 odd feet in five days sometime in May


Yes, I noticed that. I'll see how I feel nearer the time. Feeling a bit dead-legged at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The ridewithgps elevation looks wrong, it has you going to -376 feet at one point


http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2529473?privacy_code=XNaeeEZ1YmNSoNLv That looks better now that I have clicked to correct it. Still a bit higher than Strava but closer. Around 200 feet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 thats much more like I expect you to be doing, for there only to be 5ft/mile between you and me when I look at my rides is so wrong. Try this make one a segment for the whole of your ride and I bet its closer to rwgps. I did export one of mine from garmin connect that I had uploaded from the tcx file exported from the bryton and it still was only about the same as bryton said (they tend to be very similar). Its worth a go Mo.
Well the two days yesterday and to day couldn't be much closer in performance and elevation ect.. (these are daily totals 2 rides each day, I joined the two today, as i was away from home), @Mo1959 these were exported from garmin and strava as given me 1004ft bryton gives a total of 898 for the two rides, rwgps 1328ft, 
So I guess it might work Mo, 
Just correct the elevation, to late @Supersuperleeds pointed you there, Chris, I did note last year that when you correct a file from a fit format, you do tend to get some spikes as in peaks and troughs.


Supersuperleeds said:


> The ridewithgps elevation looks wrong, it has you going to -376 feet at one point


its when I cant correct those I worry, only 172ft above sea level 4 miles away its 30ft.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist this is the problem I get with my elevation data when I allow the Edge 500 to go to sleep. Apparently I went as low as -37m (not as good as @Mo1959 ) and went from 40m to 89m without my parents home moving (their home is right on the 90m contour line according to Ordnance Survey). So I recon the entire first 40km of this ride are at the wrong elevation.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There is another climbing challenge on Strava, 7000 odd feet in five days sometime in May


Seems too much for where I live


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Apr 2014)

No cycling this week for me, I've been busy at work, driving trucks for an Italian firm, I had a rubbish day yesterday multi dropping around the West Midlands until I came to my last drop:











Delivered them into the importers "Yellow" hidden behind some farm down a long gravelly track.
Nearest I'll probably get to one!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

@BrianEvesham closer than me ever unless they overtake me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Right, My Edge 500 had several set elevation points i could set, home hospital ect.. If the the unit has not reached ambient temp by the time you set off usually it will over the coarse of a ride lose elevation, load one of your rides to Garmin Connect and look at the temp and see how quickly it falls initially this is usually what causes the main differences if you allow the unit to get to the ambient temp usually its better, next if you take the unit and put it in your pocket or go into a building the same thing happens also air pressure can change rapidly not enough to notice, but if you think these units measure you going up a 10ft climb it doesn't take much. if you look at a time graph instead of distance there will usually be a gap where the change is, loss due to the drop in temp is a gradual things and usually show up as when you finish a loop for instance instead of for example me at 172ft, it might show 162ft after a 15 mile ride.
Those have been my experiences but I have only had the Rider 35 for a month in 2012 the Edge 500 as you know till it was stolen, and the rider 20 since Dec, so my overall experience with different units is not great ( the 35 did the same as the 500)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn Right, My Edge 500 had several set elevation points i could set, home hospital ect.. If the the unit has not reached ambient temp by the time you set off usually it will over the coarse of a ride lose elevation, load one of your rides to Garmin Connect and look at the temp and see how quickly it falls initially this is usually what causes the main differences if you allow the unit to get to the ambient temp usually its better, next if you take the unit and put it in your pocket or go into a building the same thing happens also air pressure can change rapidly not enough to notice, but if you think these units measure you going up a 10ft climb it doesn't take much. if you look at a time graph instead of distance there will usually be a gap where the change is, loss due to the drop in temp is a gradual things and usually show up as when you finish a loop for instance instead of for example me at 172ft, it might show 162ft after a 15 mile ride.
> Those have been my experiences but I have only had the Rider 35 for a month in 2012 the Edge 500 as you know till it was stolen, and the rider 20 since Dec, so my overall experience with different units is not great ( the 35 did the same as the 500)


I guess that says my house is a lot colder than my mother's house! 
I shall have to look into the set elevation points, but I have taken to preventing the system from going to sleep at times to resolve this issue... so if we have lunch out on a longer ride, then stopping it auto-sleeping prevents this problem which is what I don't understand because the only difference would be the system being asleep, not its temperature or locations.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Finally broke the 60mph barrier 

http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=5474194


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I guess that says my house is a lot colder than my mother's house!
> I shall have to look into the set elevation points, but I have taken to preventing the system from going to sleep at times to resolve this issue... so if we have lunch out on a longer ride, then stopping it auto-sleeping prevents this problem which is what I don't understand because the only difference would be the system being asleep, not its temperature or locations.


No only a few degrees can make a difference, it should be less noticeable the temp thing at this time of year but it varies, what I usually do if i want to post a long run like today is just stich two tcx files together corrected for elevation on garmin, or just correct the whole thing on garmin download that and post that on strava, to be honest I think the barometer things are not what they are cracked up to be, from the outset I have used RWGPS and i have always used the corrected elevation from that for my own data, if nothing else it gives consistency for ride to ride, I am only really interest to see how others are doing on strava, and how I compare on my cheap Viking with others around here on more expensive bikes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

Well uploading the two files to Garmin and then downloading stitching them together seems to have given me the total I rode this evening.

http://www.strava.com/activities/133787895

Ignore the 46 mph max I only ever do on this ride is 32-36mph.


----------



## 50000tears (24 Apr 2014)

Sorry not posted on here for a while. Ride today was nice, perfect conditions apart from the normal stops for lights and roundabouts. Best average speed I have done over this kind of distance. Not going to be challenging those 20 miles in an hour lads but still progress for me.

http://www.strava.com/activities/133820393


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Apr 2014)

50000tears said:


> Sorry not posted on here for a while. Ride today was nice, perfect conditions apart from the normal stops for lights and roundabouts. Best average speed I have done over this kind of distance. N*ot going to be challenging those 20 miles in an hour lads* but still progress for me.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/133820393


Me neither, well at least not on this bike.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Apr 2014)

Afraid I Wimped out this morning
It is raining and has poor visibility, had a very hilly route planned, back home tomorrow, so no ride until back home


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Afraid I Wimped out this morning
> It is raining and has poor visibility, had a very hilly route planned, back home tomorrow, so no ride until back home


Sorry to hear that Bob, its a bit overcast here, but I have to go to the group therapy for 10:30 its not far, but i usually tack a ride on after (20-30 miles).


----------



## Harv (25 Apr 2014)

Rain predicted all weekend where I am.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

Yea but only light showers, certainly here, not checked the full picture.


----------



## MattMM (25 Apr 2014)

Must be something about Fridays... Cool, overcast and headwind on way back, but managed probably my best ride of my near 5 month newbie career. Decided to do a long undulating out wards leg, then a serious-ish climb back over Eaglesham Moor. Was swithering over whether to do the moor give the wind, however glad I did. 18PRs and about 20 top 3s on the route. Delighted. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/133971072


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Apr 2014)

Well what can I say. Weather forcast was 8c but feeling more like 4c and they were right. Dam cold out there, damp overcast and pouring down with rain so no bike ride today.
best to stay inside and look at the miserable weather through the window. Hope everyone is having a good day regardless of the weather.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Apr 2014)

Brompton said:


> Rain predicted all weekend where I am.


And here I'm afraid. Been hammering down all day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Afraid I Wimped out this morning
> It is raining and has poor visibility, had a very hilly route planned, back home tomorrow, so no ride until back home



Not the only one, crap weather in Leicester today.


----------



## Reece (25 Apr 2014)

Well after weeks of drooling over bikes online I've come across a Giant TCR 3 composite 2013 at £750 reduced from 1250 so couldn't resist. Last one in Stock too. Also grabbed a set of mavic ksyrium elite wheels on offer too. 

So n+1 it is lol. Now just need to find somewhere to put it haha


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not the only one, crap weather in Leicester today.


So does that mean only 50 miles today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> Well after weeks of drooling over bikes online I've come across a Giant TCR 3 composite 2013 at £750 reduced from 1250 so couldn't resist. Last one in Stock too. Also grabbed a set of mavic ksyrium elite wheels on offer too.
> 
> So n+1 it is lol. Now just need to find somewhere to put it haha


I got n+2 so there, but one still waiting a coat or two of paint, the other will never get ridden and slight rear wheel problem and a really s*** paint job (not mine), though it all works now, it just feels so wrong compared with a road bike.
Hope you enjoy your new stead Reece.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So does that mean only 50 miles today



None today, but I have done just over 300 since Monday


----------



## Reece (25 Apr 2014)

So far I've a carrera vengeance mtb and giant defy 2 then the giant tcr. Contemplating selling the mtb though as only use it for work in poor weather (2mile round trip)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> None today, but I have done just over 300 since Monday


Just wait till I am better 

@Reece I have only ever ridden road bikes (apart from when a kid). My cousin got me one to ride to London in 2008, but it wasn't up to the job, so she got me the Viking I have now, I got it the day i set off, like about three hours before, boy was that a steep learning curve, and whilst I did it apart from some hills namley one near Lincoln and a few other, broke a spoke on the way back (sort of set a trend with those wheels), and curtailed the last 40-50 miles home I did it, wish I had known what I do now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Apr 2014)

just walked in like a drowned rat. 
was told to deal with my bike (wash & lube) and then strip at the front door! 
Poured just over 250ml of rain water out of my boots & socks all of which had run down my legs and into the boots from the top! Suspect if I wrung out my leggings I could have made it to 300ml!Has been a while since I have walked in that wet! 
And I knew exactly how bad the weather was because the drivers were taking extra precautions when overtaking - always a bad sign!
New bike well and truly christened! 
Strangely only saw 1 other cyclist and it looked like he has just set out, he was dry!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Sounds pretty awful  It's due to be similar here tomorrow morning. Escaped this morning with just one of these steady, really fine drizzles that you can barely see but still seems to soak you. If I wake up to heavy rain and wind in the morning I think I may well be tempted just to feed the cat and dog and crawl back under the covers for another hour or so.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Apr 2014)

It's just very wet out, not windy thankfully- though it would have been a really helpful tailwind if it had been... but clothes dry, my boots are now on the radiator in the sitting room which is on to continue to dry the sitting room out after last Saturday's bathroom problems (toilet decided to leak everywhere almost bringing the ceiling down and soaking everything in the process)... and I may just be bullied into considering having yet another attempt at finding a new waterproof. So far everything has gone back as not suitable but my existing one has literally failed at the seams and everywhere else as well to be honest. Its only purpose today was its colour!
Tomorrow is a 'traditional' day off from cycling anyhow, and we will see what Sunday brings - I may decided on a muddy mtb ride instead of a road bike ride. We will see... already at 250km for this week and that is more than enough for my health each and every week...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> Well after weeks of drooling over bikes online I've come across a Giant TCR 3 composite 2013 at £750 reduced from 1250 so couldn't resist. Last one in Stock too. Also grabbed a set of mavic ksyrium elite wheels on offer too.
> 
> So n+1 it is lol. Now just need to find somewhere to put it haha



Loads of room in my garage.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn how you finding the new bike. I guess it wasn't me you saw then, mind you i did manage to avoid the worst of the rain, just a bit of drizzle like @Mo1959 and only in it for 8 or 9 miles.
A new battery and re-linking the unit to the sensor cured that, only for the H.R. to read low for the last 15 miles or so, this is the only draw back to the R20 only 3 fields at any one time, and I need to keep an eye on the mileage, needed a minimum to have a chance with the challenge, so I will replace the battery in that as well. Then just brake blocks and a rear tyre, though that isn't urgent and i should be set for the summer well to August anyway. So I might be able to save a little toward a new bike next year, all depends on the Carleton, it needs wheels (though it has a set, rear freewheel) seat post had to destroy the old one to get it out, change the centre pull brakes so an option to upgrade the brakes on the Viking at some point, BB I have the old touring chainset that can go on it, I have either the Sora RD which if coupled up to that chainset 26 or 28/38/48 and and 8sp cassette 12-13-14-15-17-19-21-23 with the 26th front and 48th would give me a range of 29.73" to 105.2" compared with viking of 31.56" to 105.2" so almost the same. 

So
BB, brakes, wheels & tyres, seat post (have a saddle but....) FD, chain and cassette and paint, bar tape £200 should well do it I think


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist it was heart breaking having to put the pannier rack on her yesterday... need some nylon washers to protect the frame from the rack... at the moment I have cut it bits on inner tube to act as a 'saviour'... shall have to remember to add them to the shopping list tomorrow. 

Really liking the new bike and the gears are much better. the compact 10 speed just seems to have a better range of gears and sometimes I don't even notice that it has changed gear even with the pedal stroke... cadence is the only giveaway. But I need to work on saddle position - not sure if it is marginally too high or just the wrong position but I noticed tonight that my left leg is still having issues (the knee action is not smooth) but actually think this is an ankle issue, which is why I am thinking the saddle may be 1mm to high for something daft like that. Its either that or I have an injury I don't know about (don't sense acute pain properly anymore - partly the paralysis and but mostly something else). I will try dropping the saddle very slightly and see if that helps with the knee action. I was having issues with the T3 just before I got rid of it as well, so it is not something new, I just hadn't got the saddle height spot on after our holidays back in March (saddle & seat post had to be removed from the bikes to get them on the bike rack - something I hate having to do!)....

Ironically the PR2 on Strava includes a section where I was almost free wheeling/coasting having decided that I mustn't push myself because I still had the journey home to take into account and because it was a back-to-back commute as well... so guess the bike and I are well suited - though the bar tape will be changed this weekend for the Spech Phat tape I had previously. Much prefer it.... right as early as this is, time for bed... I'm knackered. 

@Mo1959 I don't know how you manage all those miles for the challenges, I really don't!


----------



## NorvernRob (25 Apr 2014)

Went out last night for an evening ride on a 20 mile loop I've done a few times before - did it on my own this time, managed 19 PB strava segments and a time of 1hr 8m though my Garmin said 1hr 6m. I had to stop at one point to sort my pockets out so I think the Garmin auto stopped and strava carried on running on my phone whilst I was stationary.

I'd like to do it in under an hour before the end of summer, but there's over 1000ft of climbing on it with some draggy hills that really pull my average speed down so it will be tricky. I did knock about 7 minutes off my previous best yesterday though!

https://www.strava.com/activities/133761072


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2014)

Hope nobody minds but the lady I rode with on Friday is doing a couple of sportives for charity and I wondered if anyone would like to donate even a couple of pounds if I put up the link. 

http://www.justgiving.com/Kirsteen-Ellis

It is going towards the Erskine Hospital which cares for war vets so a good cause.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Mo is one amazing rider,
Having sorted the sp/cad, I think the h.r. is u.s. tried a new battery and tried scanning just not picking it up, either a fault in the strap or the sensor, I can't afford £11 just to try a strap and then have to get a new sensor and strap so I will just have to get a whole new thing, then try the sender on the new strap if that works than I know for the future, but it will mean putting getting of the 705 another month, and I could do with as I have a referral to a clinic in Seacroft, Leeds and I really dont know the area, however that referral can be at any time but the nature of it, it is likely to be sometime yet, but you know sods law.
I know what you mean about gearing I have been finding the same, and some are really subtle 16-17 is the most subtle

Edit
Talking of saddles, I have offset mine slightly to the left as you look along the top tube from the rear of the bike, I have yet to decide on the best angle, as this seems to alleviate a pain/numbness I get in my right leg, I think I am maybe trapping a nerve, I suffered a compression injury in this leg (and broken a foot bone), when I started cycling I had problems with a sharp pain in my knee from time to time, but this went away with improved muscles. With the seat at an angle, I think it was too much today, but I will see if it improves things.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

Rain has been absolutely bouncing down all night. Still very gloomy with more to come plus a breeze. No cycling just now. It says it might clear up around 10am so might have just a short loop before lunch, or maybe I will just treat the tired legs to a day off.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Same here Mo so after shopping of to a.n other bike shop brfore i finally make a decision


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Apr 2014)

Good morning 
Hubby's programme says 2.5hrs cycle again today (it was supposed to be tomorrow but we are going to cheer some friends on at a Triathlon so he asked permission to switch the workouts round). The weather is supposed to take a nosedive later so I'm just wondering whether to suggest an early start - but first - coffee!!!  ( then I will rehydrate, I promise!)


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Same here Mo so after shopping of to a.n other bike shop brfore i finally make a decision


Today? Oooo, exciting. Look forward to hearing what you eventually decide on. Problem is there is actually too much choice nowadays. I go round in circles looking at all the specs and find bits I like about each bike.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Today? Oooo, exciting. Look forward to hearing what you eventually decide on. Problem is there is actually too much choice nowadays. I go round in circles looking at all the specs and find bits I like about each bike.



I think my mind is pretty much made up on this http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html
But want to go to see if they have any sram geared bikes i can have a look at.

And yes there is way too much choice...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> I think my mind is pretty much made up on this http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html
> But want to go to see if they have any sram geared bikes i can have a look at.
> 
> And yes there is way too much choice...


I really like the look of that and there does seem to be lots of options to spec it how you want.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I really like the look of that and there does seem to be lots of options to spec it how you want.



Thats what i liked the most and it's not a giant or specialized.... something different around these parts


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Good morning
> Hubby's programme says 2.5hrs cycle again today (it was supposed to be tomorrow but we are going to cheer some friends on at a Triathlon so he asked permission to switch the workouts round). The weather is supposed to take a nosedive later so I'm just wondering whether to suggest an early start - but first - coffee!!!  ( then I will rehydrate, I promise!)


About 11:00-14:00 seems dry, it should lighten up, but showers after that.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> About 11:00-14:00 seems dry, it should lighten up, but showers after that.


At least it keeps all the fair weather exercisers indoors and you get peace and quiet. Lol. Just back a four mile dog walk and never met a soul.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Today? Oooo, exciting. Look forward to hearing what you eventually decide on. Problem is there is actually too much choice nowadays. I go round in circles looking at all the specs and find bits I like about each bike.


Get the bits you like and build one Mo.
@stevey the section on Handlebar width is interesting, there is a lot of talk of saddle height/for/aft but not much is mentioned about bars, I changed mine last year and found a great improvement in comfort and the willingness to go to the drops. This now means I have to get a tape measure out, and make sure I got the right size.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Regarding weather forecast this is pretty good, hr by hr forecast and usually pretty accurate on the day or preceding day
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Regarding weather forecast this is pretty good, hr by hr forecast and usually pretty accurate on the day or preceding day
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk


I think that will be my fourth one I've bookmarked. I check them all every morning. Lol.

Has actually brightened up now so don't know whether to have a quick spin or just rest the legs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that will be my fourth one I've bookmarked. I check them all every morning. Lol.
> 
> Has actually brightened up now so don't know whether to have a quick spin or just rest the legs.


I have used a few, but find this one pretty good. It only used to do 3 hr forecasts, most of the time if it says it will be dry between such and such it usually is, but dont ever take the weather as gospel in the U.K.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have used a few, but find this one pretty good. It only used to do 3 hr forecasts, most of the time if it says it will be dry between such and such it usually is, but dont ever take the weather as gospel in the U.K.


Yep....it's always pretty unpredictable. My area can be a bit vague as we are stuck in between hills.
Decided, I can't be bothered so just having a day off. Just another walk later and that will be my exercise for the day.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Chocolate teapot and LBS come to mind....useless still can't decide between shimano 105 or sram rival....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Just tried the strava route planner, the route I plan is 31 miles, with 1097ft, on rwgps the same is 915ft, lets see, also Strava reckons 2:03:04 moving time or 15.2mph.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Chocolate teapot and LBS come to mind....useless still can't decide between shimano 105 or sram rival....


You've maybe already come across it but here is a discussion on the topic last year. I don't think you would go wrong with either mind you.
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sram-vs-shimano.126224/


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2014)

Well what a washout. The weather did look promising earlier, but now its raining and the wind is picking up. So guess what no bikey today.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Apr 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/134276065
Banged my right knee at work on Thursday and again Friday (don't learn!) so planned a slow loop to see how I got on. Seems I was worried over nothing but the rain did cut it short again.
Why am I so hopeless at reading the weather, I'm sat here now with a coffee and cake, the sun is out and the trees aren't even moving! No sign of rain and the blustery conditions have disappeared.

Hoping to do this Sunday
http://www.wychavon.gov.uk/cms/leis...hat-to-see-and-do/blossom-trail-bikeaway.aspx


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> *Why am I so hopeless at reading the weather,*



Read previous re. weather, it really is pretty good.


Nigelnaturist said:


> Regarding weather forecast this is pretty good, hr by hr forecast and usually pretty accurate on the day or preceding day
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk



and on que this is what is happening.







Still be putting the overshoes on though.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hoping to do this Sunday
> http://www.wychavon.gov.uk/cms/leis...hat-to-see-and-do/blossom-trail-bikeaway.aspx


That looks good Brian. Which route?


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks good Brian. Which route?


16 or 27 miles depending on the weather and what my fellow H-Bug riders are doing, it's another 12 miles round trip to get to the ferry.

Are you thinking of joining us Mo?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> 16 or 27 miles depending on the weather and what my fellow H-Bug riders are doing, it's another 12 miles round trip to get to the ferry.
> 
> Are you thinking of joining us Mo?


A bit far  but it does look lovely.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Well after much contemplation and head scratching i have just placed an order for this

http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html

Full 105 groupset, not the yellow one either it will be white blue and black

10-13 days wait now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Well after much contemplation and* head scratching* i have just placed an order for this
> 
> http://www.dolan-bikes.com/road/roa...n/dolan-l-etape-carbon-road-bike-builder.html
> 
> ...


Guess it will be a long 13-14 days always is waiting for something. Head scratching dont have much problem on bikes with that just what gearing I am going to try next..

Well I was a little disappointed over all with my avg sp, but these two segments http://app.strava.com/activities/134339616/segments/3046416325 & http://app.strava.com/activities/134339616/segments/3046416331 were striaght into sse headwind Garmin says 13mph, seemed stronger and this toward the end was difficult into the wind even tough its easy 1:21 longer than my best and I did in in 3:32 just a week ago 4:44 today http://app.strava.com/activities/134339616/segments/3046416456.
I had hoped to do better coming north on the A19 but it wasn't to be.

Back to the elevation thing, 31.3 miles recorded and bryton said 644ft, garmin 772ft, rwgps corrected 1089ft.
Remember strava said 1107, when I planned the ride, well the final ride I did, did an extra 1/4 mile just to be sure of the 50Km's, (still wait for strava to correct elevation) rwgps said 915ft 

However it was pretty close on the ride time thing, it reckoned 2:04:14 I did it in (well depends which you take) bryton 2:06:50 garmin, strava and rwgps three different time between 2:07:20 and 2:07:40


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Guess it will be a long 13-14 days always is waiting for something.



Too bloody right nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Too bloody right nigel


It was bad enough waiting two days for a cassette and chain from chainreactions, so I could up grade from the 8 to 9sp, let alone a new bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Finally 786ft pretty close to garmin, higher than bryton (that surprised me) but lower than rwgps.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It was bad enough waiting two days for a cassette and chain from chainreactions, so I could up grade from the 8 to 9sp, let alone a new bike



Oh got that coming as well new cassette (courtesy of @SatNavSaysStraightOn ) and a new chain,cassette removal tool (wiggle).


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Apr 2014)

Nice bike @stevey, I'm sure you'll be happy with the 105 groupset, its certainly served me well. 

Today's little sortie was I one of the windiest I've done for a while with some hideous crosswinds on the open forest which meant I had to physically lean to my right to stay upright!

http://www.strava.com/activities/134346732


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Nice bike @stevey, I'm sure you'll be happy with the 105 groupset, its certainly served me well.
> 
> Today's little sortie was I one of the windiest I've done for a while with some hideous crosswinds on the open forest which meant I had to physically lean to my right to stay upright!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134346732



Thanks Like most of you not got bottomless pit of money so this will be my last bike for a while so thanks to mrs stevey for sorting the funds out 

And unless i get caught out in a sudden downpour of rain this dolan ain't seeing any bad weather  that's what the raleigh is for


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Apr 2014)

stevey said:


> Thanks Like most of you not got bottomless pit of money so this will be my last bike for a while so thanks to mrs stevey for sorting the funds out
> 
> And unless i get caught out in a sudden downpour of rain this dolan ain't seeing any bad weather  that's what the raleigh is for



Its a very nice looking bike. Your very lucky. Happy cycling on it.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

And currently sourcing chain lube, degreaser and cleaner.


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Its a very nice looking bike. Your very lucky. Happy cycling on it.



Thanks @welsh dragon lucky yes i am


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Regarding weather forecast this is pretty good, hr by hr forecast and usually pretty accurate on the day or preceding day
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk


Thanks for the link Nigel. I've been using BBC weather web page. Wasn't very accurate. We went out in the wet and came back in the damp and it been dry here since! Ah well, it's all good experience


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks for the link Nigel. I've been using BBC weather web page. Wasn't very accurate. We went out in the wet and came back in the damp and it been dry here since! Ah well, it's all good experience


I should have from the forecast expected some showers towards the end there haven't been where I have been, the 5 day isn't usually to bad but as you know its not an exact science, its set fair here till Wed afternoon, just a bit of wind 6-14 mph (double that with gusts from time to time).







This is what is causing the strongish winds at the moment, the low pressure will fill push down toward the English channel and move east meaning the winds will become slightly less 
Tomorrow



Monday



The pink lines are weather fronts, and that is usually what brings the rain.


----------



## Cold (26 Apr 2014)

Went out this morning roads were soaking wet and it was very windy in parts, was hard work for a good portion of it.
http://www.strava.com/activities/134233906


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Went out this morning roads were soaking wet and it was very windy in parts, was hard work for a good portion of it.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134233906


Yea but I bet you had a really good run home 
And whats more you were quicker than me


----------



## Cold (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but I bet you had a really good run home
> And whats more you were quicker than me



It was nice to get back to the home I was a bit wet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> It was nice to get back to the home I was a bit wet.


I got wet at the start, well a little bit expected some towards the end but it stayed dry.

Regarding my performance it was really the middle section of this segment that killed any speed. 
Not so much the climb but heading into the wind on both s.e. heading roads.
http://app.strava.com/activities/134339616/segments/3046416412

This segment I set this years best time (another reason for strava to introduce year best times)

http://app.strava.com/activities/134339616/segments/3046416417


----------



## L14M (26 Apr 2014)

What a shite ride today.. Think of gravel rash.. only 2.3 miles too :S


----------



## Razzle (26 Apr 2014)

Hope all OK Liam. 

I've not managed to get out on mine since 19th due to work commitments. Gym in the morning for some weights then straight back home and out on the bike for me. 

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> What a ****e ride today.. Think of gravel rash.. only 2.3 miles too :S


Hope your ok.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

Popped out for a quickish 10 miles, set another Y.B. on this and that included a longer than normal stop at the lights (or so it seemed).

http://app.strava.com/segments/454523

The reason for it though was it brings me upto 75% on The Springs challenge on Stava. So if I have it right thats less than 200 miles and a week to go. However I haven't ridden what will be 13 days back to back since Oct/Nov. nor 200 miles in a week since early Nov.


----------



## L14M (26 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Hope your ok.



thanks, yeah im ok i suppose just bruises and grazed.. Was in a highish gear at roughly 22mph when a twunt of a learner driver pulled out on me, forcing me to brake right down to only a few mph.. I almost went into the back of them... but i was in a high gear on a slight uphil.. yep.. couldn't push it and had a clipless moment.. Still with some forward speed too.. In shorts and a T-shirt. My fingerless gloves took most of the impact and scrape - they were a lifesaver. Anywhoo got a few bruises and a bent STI which i've pushed back into place, its also messed with the gear alighnment (it fell onto the derailure) Its not bent luckily though!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Apr 2014)

@L14M they were probably just not use to a bike travelling so quick. I have had some close calls ( a couple really scary ones), few clipless like you on the hill, even though I was in the lowest gear, some one in van overtook me approaching a junction, almost at the very top of the (cat 4) climb no more than 20ft or so, had to stop, and just couldn't get the crank rotating and keeled over.


----------



## Biggler (26 Apr 2014)

Just N+1'd a road bike after not even a year with my hybrid. I still love riding the tracks so it will get it's fair use.

I got a Giant Defy 5 and I'm going to take it out for it's first ride in the morning, I cant wait!

A few months ago I 'stupidly' signed up to the Ride London 100. I'm overweight, not as fit as I should be so the next few months will be interesting haha! Hopefully I'll raise a few quid for charity though.


----------



## DavidD (27 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> Just N+1'd a road bike after not even a year with my hybrid. I still love riding the tracks so it will get it's fair use.
> 
> I got a Giant Defy 5 and I'm going to take it out for it's first ride in the morning, I cant wait!
> 
> A few months ago I 'stupidly' signed up to the Ride London 100. I'm overweight, not as fit as I should be so the next few months will be interesting haha! Hopefully I'll raise a few quid for charity though.


Been looking at the defy 5 as an entry bike to get into road biking, would interested to see how you get on with it and see a couple of photos if you have any


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 even better 4th out of the women an avg of 34.1 miles and 1155ft a ride ( though we all know thats probably more) and top U.K. female athlete
Well done.
I seem to have lost the first part @Supersuperleeds you may need to get some miles in as you could get pipped for a top ten place.
http://veloviewer.com/challenges/vbscc2014


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2014)

Forecast not great so I am getting out shortly anyway as missed the last ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Forecast not great so I am getting out shortly anyway as missed the last ride


We have showers forecast around noon


----------



## Cold (27 Apr 2014)

Was a lot drier this morning wind just as strong though and I was over taken and left behind by someone on a mountain bike 

http://www.strava.com/activities/134615097


----------



## MattMM (27 Apr 2014)

New route for Sunday, wee additional loop on an excellent A road, and finishing off on my favourite B769. Good weather in this part of Scotland still, loadsa roadies out and about. Chuffed with 30 miles, think this afternoons going to be quiet...

http://www.strava.com/activities/134628759


----------



## puffinbilly (27 Apr 2014)

At last I've a little time - getting out for a few rides but only 670 miles ytd so way behind on target of 5k for the year. I'm getting quicker and back to 20 mile rides hoping to find time for some longer rides but really limited by time. I'm itching to get out but constant rain forecast for next four hours - and I've got free time till four.
I've decided since I'm so restricted for time I'll have to get more time - or Motime, I'll have to start really really mornings - probably meet myself going to bed.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Was a lot drier this morning wind just as strong though and I was over taken and left behind by someone on a mountain bike
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134615097


Blimey, and you averaged 15.4mph. He must have been fit to overtake you on a mtb.


----------



## Razzle (27 Apr 2014)

Just been out on my longest ride to date. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/134671304

Thought about not going out as weather looks a bit dodgy but thought WTH. 

Going to drive over to see the GF now and taking the bike with me and we'll do a few miles up her neck of the woods. 

Lost the top two cleat bolts and sliders in my shimano yellow cleats. Can I buy these separate or has anyone got a spare I can chuck a couple of quid in a charity box for?

Daz


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 even better 4th out of the women an avg of 34.1 miles and 1155ft a ride ( though we all know thats probably more) and top U.K. female athlete
> Well done.
> I seem to have lost the first part @Supersuperleeds you may need to get some miles in as you could get pipped for a top ten place.
> http://veloviewer.com/challenges/vbscc2014


Thanks Nigel. I'm wishing I had gone out yesterday now. Might have got 3rd spot. Lol. In saying that, there could still be riders who are going to just enter at the last minute and log all their rides. In any case, my ambition was purely to finish and a top ten was a bonus so well chuffed.


----------



## Razzle (27 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> Just N+1'd a road bike after not even a year with my hybrid. I still love riding the tracks so it will get it's fair use.
> 
> I got a Giant Defy 5 and I'm going to take it out for it's first ride in the morning, I cant wait!
> 
> A few months ago I 'stupidly' signed up to the Ride London 100. I'm overweight, not as fit as I should be so the next few months will be interesting haha! Hopefully I'll raise a few quid for charity though.



I'm unfit and overweight too mate. Just keep plugging away start with a couple of miles or what you feel comfortable with and go from there

Daz


----------



## Cold (27 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Blimey, and you averaged 15.4mph. He must have been fit to overtake you on a mtb.



I was coming down a small hill and heard this strange noise turned round and he went flying past me and just kept going, I did try to catch him but the closest I got was about 100ft but he never slowed down so I gave up


----------



## Reece (27 Apr 2014)

Out with a few friends to do a couple of reps of Beacon Hill earlier. Set a target of 6.30 on the LFCC Beacon Hill segment. Went for it and came in at 6.19 so I'm happy. Next target is sub 6.

Also to add anyone looking at aluminium Road bikes check out Rose bikes online. Got a stunning 8kg Road bike at £840. Slight wait as ships from Germany but cracking bike.


----------



## Harv (27 Apr 2014)

Trying to get my other half in to cycling. 

Just took her out on her second bike ride (first one on the roads):

http://www.strava.com/activities/134687276/overview

Nice leisurely pace.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Apr 2014)

@stevey - Lovely looking bike that, carbon too! Wonder why they dont give an option for Shimano cassette when the rest of the groupset is Shimano?

@L14M - Glad to hear your ok

Was going out for a ride, but warned of bad weather which seems to have held off round my area at least. Will probably go for a shoot around RP tomorrow as I have to concentrate on getting a job application sorted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Nigel. I'm wishing I had gone out yesterday now. Might have got 3rd spot. Lol. In saying that, there could still be riders who are going to just enter at the last minute and log all their rides. In any case, my ambition was purely to finish and a top ten was a bonus so well chuffed.


Where ever you end up Mo its one hell of an achievement so I think you deserve this from all of us  ( I thought there was a cup one), I manage 2/3rds of it in the end, I am still on target for the strava one. I also noticed @Supersuperleeds was up in the top 5 of night riding I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @stevey - Lovely looking bike that, carbon too! Wonder why they dont give an option for Shimano cassette when the rest of the groupset is Shimano?



It is said by some that Sram cassettes are better, I know this 9sp HG50 doesn't seem to shift as well as the 8sp one, could be its just new or not use to it yet ( I am a slow learner), or the 9sp sora not as good as the 8sp.

Well I just beat the forecast showers, I was dressed for them to, then the Sun came out, back in for the middle bit so it cooler, then the last 5 miles it got a tad warm.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Apr 2014)

now trying to work out if I can get 304km done this week to complete the Spring Classics Strava challenge, having failed at the veloviewer one - it was the week out off ill & then no road bike that did me in! (@Mo1959 congrats on completing it!) 
The problem is that I only have 2 * parent's commutes (140km) plus 2* into town commutes (40km) planned this week I was going to be going to Bristol with my OH on Thursday pm & Friday.. If I add on cycling to my mum's on Sunday instead of going by car, that will take me to 250km... think I may have to go searching for some more kms.... @Mo1959 can I borrow some of your's please? seems such a shame not to complete a 1,266km challenge by 50km or so! still the forecast weather for this week does not look too bad so may be I can try getting lost on a few journeys and see what happens


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2014)

Its raining here again, but at least I can exercise Indoors. I have started doing aerobic exercises again and it hurts.... ow


----------



## Biggler (27 Apr 2014)

Razzle said:


> I'm unfit and overweight too mate. Just keep plugging away start with a couple of miles or what you feel comfortable with and go from there



To be fair on myself my first ride this year was nothing like my first ride last year which was the first in about 10 years. That ride was 2miles and it was hell.This year I've even beat my nemesis Blakeston Lane hill on the first attempt. I'm surprised at how much 'fitness' I've retained.

I went out this morning and did ~10 miles on the new bike, I loved it, up hills felt a lot easier. I stuck to a newish housing estate with smooth roads and no traffic as I wasnt sure how I'd get on with the new shifters/brakes. - http://www.strava.com/activities/134660178



DavidD said:


> Been looking at the defy 5 as an entry bike to get into road biking, would interested to see how you get on with it and see a couple of photos if you have any


I got on well, had a little bit of cramp in my hands due to the new position but that went after about 3 miles. I've not got any other road bike to compare it to because this is my first but I'm happy with it. I was looking at the Specialized Allez and the Giant Defy 5. Giant won out in the end as I read it had a more relaxed riding position and I was already more than happy with my Giant Roam hybrid.

The only problems I was having was it felt like the gears were slipping in and out when in the lowest gear. I need to learn how to fix that myself so I'm okay with that happening, as long as it's not a bigger problem :P

I think my next purchase will be pedals/shoes... now I just need to read up on all the options!

And as requested...


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> To be fair on myself my first ride this year was nothing like my first ride last year which was the first in about 10 years. That ride was 2miles and it was hell.This year I've even beat my nemesis Blakeston Lane hill on the first attempt. I'm surprised at how much 'fitness' I've retained.
> 
> I went out this morning and did ~10 miles on the new bike, I loved it, up hills felt a lot easier. I stuck to a newish housing estate with smooth roads and no traffic as I wasnt sure how I'd get on with the new shifters/brakes. - http://www.strava.com/activities/134660178
> 
> ...



That's a very nice bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I am just in front of you on it by about 50Km after this mornings ride, currently stands at 27 miles a day, if I get chance to nip out later for a quick 10 miles I can get that down to 25.5miles which then becomes very doable, I just a little tired today as I have only a couple of hours sleep, and been up since 3am, also not stopped really since getting back in the saddle a week thur apart from Sat when I was in agony and Monday when my thighs killed, but I worked through that the rest of the week, some days have been very broken up like Thur/Friday where its been a matter of two or three separate rides in the day. Still I have managed 208.5 in 6 days out of the last 7 and 105 in 4 days out 5 (from a week Thursday to Sunday last ) since I came out of hospital. 

@Biggler you will get use to them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> Out with a few friends to do a couple of reps of Beacon Hill earlier. Set a target of 6.30 on the LFCC Beacon Hill segment. Went for it and came in at 6.19 so I'm happy. Next target is sub 6.
> 
> Also to add anyone looking at aluminium Road bikes check out Rose bikes online. Got a stunning 8kg Road bike at £840. Slight wait as ships from Germany but cracking bike.



I'm yet to break 7 minutes on Beacon Hill. With the climbing challenge on Strava coming up I need to go do a few reps myself I think.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Apr 2014)

Not what I had hoped to do today but managed this between showers. So windy !
http://www.strava.com/activities/134727473

Need to re index my gears badly now.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2014)

Did a run today and the weather was never really as bad as forecast. Only problem was a few road-wide puddles on the quieter roads
http://www.strava.com/activities/134709856

33.3 miles at 13.4 mph - in a groups so some slowing and stopping
Just over 1000 feet of climbing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Nigel. I'm wishing I had gone out yesterday now. Might have got 3rd spot. Lol. In saying that, there could still be riders who are going to just enter at the last minute and log all their rides. In any case, my ambition was purely to finish and a top ten was a bonus so well chuffed.



Same here, my only target was to finish it, any thing else is a bonus


----------



## Reece (27 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm yet to break 7 minutes on Beacon Hill. With the climbing challenge on Strava coming up I need to go do a few reps myself I think.


We've done a few rides up there lately. Most reps were 5 in a row. Its the lfcc segment so slightly shorter one I think. My mate beat his 5.45 target today by getting 5.31 which wad impressive. 

Another friend from the club is aiming for sub 5 and his current pb is 5.09


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not what I had hoped to do today but managed this between showers. So windy !
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134727473
> 
> Need to index my gears badly now.


I hope you re-index them well!!!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not what I had hoped to do today but managed this between showers. So windy !
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134727473
> 
> Need to re index my gears badly now.


Don't index them badly - index them well!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I hope you re-index them well!!!


Oops, snap!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Apr 2014)

Been to cheer some friends on at a Triathlon this morning so didn't get a ride. Now sat faffing about with the computer, when I'd intended to get a ride in. Gone a bit (lot) sleepy so think today will be a rest (from the bike) day. Got some work paperwork to do, but find myself strangely drawn to CC


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

I still adjust mine as they are already indexed, this is controlled by the shifter, the only adjustments are H/L stop screws once set these shouldn't need adjust, and then its just cable tension, i really dont see where the term indexing the gears comes from, I am sure its to make it sound more complex than it is. @BrianEvesham chances are you just need to take up some cable slack with either the barrel adjust on the R.D. or the one by the shifter. If you need to take up more put the rear shifter in high if its the T3 that will be 8, undo the clamp holding the cable to the mech, turn the adjust all the way in reattach the cable pull finger taught, tighten, go through the sequence of changing if needed adjust the barrel adjuster till its right. it is an idea to put the front barrel adjust about mid point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Been to cheer some friends on at a Triathlon this morning so didn't get a ride. Now sat faffing about with the computer, when I'd intended to get a ride in. Gone a bit (lot) sleepy so think today will be a rest (from the bike) day. Got some work paperwork to do, but find myself strangely drawn to CC


Got some pics to take of a nursery.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Apr 2014)

Today's ride was a pretty tough 52 miles - Sheffield-Bradfield-Snake Pass-Castleton-Grindleford-Home!

We hit Castleton around the 30 mile mark and 2,500ft of climbing so were already feeling it, my mate suggested we have a go at Winnats Pass so we did. And......

I had to stop 3 times, though to be perfectly honest it isn't as difficult as I thought it was going to be. Without the distance and climbing already in the legs I'd have gotten up it without stopping. I'm suprised so many people push their bikes up.

However, I did have my first clipless moment on there! I stopped just before the last 20% section, caught my breath and set off again - but my left foot slipped off the pedal, the bike was going nowhere and I keeled over sideways into the middle of the road  Nothing hurt but my pride though, and I made sure no cars were around when I set off so no danger there.

The overall speed was slow, about 13mph, but we had a female colleague from work come with us. She'd had enough after 20 miles and 2,000ft of climbing so turned back for home but we spent a lot of the morning riding at her pace. She enjoyed it but was knackered, she text me and said she only just made it home!

https://www.strava.com/activities/134673198

Not sure if this will work but my mate took a vid of me getting to the top of Winnats - had to quickly stop as my left foot wasn't clipped in again after setting off after my fall! I realised after that I must have stood on some dirt and there was a load in the cleat, making it difficult to clip in properly. Not really helpful on that hill!


----------



## Razzle (27 Apr 2014)

2nd ride out today with the GF this time. Took it at her mountain bike pace. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/134762242


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Today's ride was a pretty tough 52 miles - Sheffield-Bradfield-Snake Pass-Castleton-Grindleford-Home!
> 
> We hit Castleton around the 30 mile mark and 2,500ft of climbing so were already feeling it, my mate suggested we have a go at Winnats Pass so we did. And......
> 
> ...



@Mo1959 might come get you saying things like that  good for her though. 
This is possibly why people walk it, besides its a nice walk, as for your clipless I had one very similar steep bit and couldn't rotate the crank, mind it wasn't interiorly my fault I had to stop, but the result was the same, accept the dirt. Not sure I could do it at the moment, the few short hills here have been dire this year.
Well done on getting up.

Edit
And looking at it I know i couldn't


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

Razzle said:


> 2nd ride out today with the GF this time. Took it at her mountain bike pace.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134762242


Nice one, keep her at it, I was over that way sort of today I did think of Goole as I have never been on the bike., but turned back at Snaith, as previously mentioned pics to do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

Just realised I have passed 1,000 miles for the year, and if I do another 16 miles or so (not likely at the moment) tonight I will pass 12,000 in total on strava (though I actually passed this in Dec I think)


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Apr 2014)

Right, I'll try again:

My gears need adjusting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right, I'll try again:
> 
> My gears need adjusting.


shush dont tell the people that know its called indexing they will have a hissy fit.


----------



## fivepence (27 Apr 2014)

Some fresh tarmac and some beautiful scenery to encounter (along with stupid gradients) though I guess they add to the experience.
Sunrise at Colwyn Bay beach just as I set out towards the start of an epic journey

http://www.strava.com/activities/134794523/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

This is one of the images I did and she dont like it.




Original.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Apr 2014)

and this 


over this



I give up.


----------



## DavidD (27 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> To be fair on myself my first ride this year was nothing like my first ride last year which was the first in about 10 years. That ride was 2miles and it was hell.This year I've even beat my nemesis Blakeston Lane hill on the first attempt. I'm surprised at how much 'fitness' I've retained.
> 
> I went out this morning and did ~10 miles on the new bike, I loved it, up hills felt a lot easier. I stuck to a newish housing estate with smooth roads and no traffic as I wasnt sure how I'd get on with the new shifters/brakes. - http://www.strava.com/activities/134660178
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike and a good price as well, my lbs is a giant dealer never seen the specialized in the flesh


----------



## Triban5riderGD (28 Apr 2014)

Late night posting, as Ive had a very busy day.
Took a bit of a gamble as the weather forecast for my area was for heavy intermittent showers so I wasn't sure as to whether we should go out riding today or not. Glad we did as 38 miles later we returned home totally dry. Unfortunately my sons rear wheel is not rolling as it should so I will have to get that sorted asap as its only a matter of days before our London to Brighton ride. Good night all.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Nigel. I'm wishing I had gone out yesterday now. Might have got 3rd spot. Lol. In saying that, there could still be riders who are going to just enter at the last minute and log all their rides. In any case, my ambition was purely to finish and a top ten was a bonus so well chuffed.


Well done @Mo1959 and @Supersuperleeds 

I rode a mere 668.2 miles but with a respectable 24,808 ft of climbing
However I am in the top half of the table


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Was a lot drier this morning wind just as strong though and I was over taken and left behind by someone on a mountain bike
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/134615097


Reminds me I was overtaken going up Sawyers Hill in Richmond Park by someone on a folding bike AND with a large rucksack


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Reminds me I was overtaken going up Sawyers Hill in Richmond Park by someone on a folding bike AND with a large rucksack


I got overtaken yesterday, but it was a group of 4 riders on I guess lighter bikes than mine on a slight incline, mind you they would have caught and scalped me anywhere I reckon .



Stonechat said:


> Well done @Mo1959 and @Supersuperleeds
> 
> I rode a mere 668.2 miles but with a respectable 24,808 ft of climbing
> However I am in the top half of the table



I managed just outside the top 1/3 with 754.1 miles ( I seem to be this on most things times on strava ect.) 478th out of 1290 but nothing like your climbing Bob only 17859ft (according to strava), though I reckon probably closer to 23-24,000, but a lot less than your, but going of strava stats, you did 37.12ft/m I did 23.68ft/mile, thats like the fens, Mo did 33.64ft, and Chris 25ft/mile. so your rides were a little bit more difficult. 

This is how bad the headwind was yesterday I lost over 4mph on this stretch from what would be a good avg sp http://www.strava.com/activities/134732489/segments/3056901063 just under a mile in 4:20 best time 2:49avg about 3:10-20.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I got overtaken yesterday, but it was a group of 4 riders on I guess lighter bikes than mine on a slight incline, mind you they would have caught and scalped me anywhere I reckon .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wind not too bad yesterday
Though it was going to rain but only when group ride was finished did skies get darker.
I rushed off homewards, but there was not really much rain to speak of

Those segments with flat and open areas are most affected by wind
I am thinking alongside Runnymede, and also alongside Smith's Polo Lawn in Windsor Great Park, never been any Polo on when I go through the Park


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2014)

I am always keen to get the dog out early on a Monday morning after both of us sitting around over at Dads yesterday, so only did a gentle 23 mile run. Haven't even bothered downloading it yet. It is absolutely gorgeous at the moment and I am swithering about popping out again on the hybrid for a gentle tootle just to enjoy the sun, but tomorrow is looking good as well so not sure if I want tired legs in the morning with going out twice!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Wind not too bad yesterday
> Though it was going to rain but only when group ride was finished did skies get darker.
> I rushed off homewards, but there was not really much rain to speak of
> 
> ...



its why I tend not to do them when its windy, but depends on direction, sometimes you have just to get a pb or two on the way back (ignore the KOM's as I am neither on the first two, and I am the only one to have done the third) 

@Mo1959 doesn't always work like that, which is why I can do a ride early afternoon and another in the evening. 

Wish this mail/parcel would hurry up, new H.R.M. should be here by 1pm


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2014)

It's a nice day today, so decided to ride down to the local shop that's 4 miles away. Nice leisurely ride in the sun. Not much traffic considering it's a monday morning. 8 miles In total.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2014)

Well I have decided that I am going to try to get 304km in this week to complete the Spring Classics challenge...  
So I decided that I would ride with my OH to his work this morning which meant getting up somewhat earlier than normal. I was regretting it at 6am I can tell you. Dull, overcast, misty, dark grey clouds in the distance... and cold as well... seems we have a different weather system here to everyone else.
Well it brightened up before we got to his work, then it clouded over and got that dull, cold, dark look back, then it cleared and repeated a few times... 61km of the 304km I need to get done by Sunday (Friday & Saturday I can't ride)... I'm currently committed to 70km tomorrow, 70km Wednesday, 20km Thursday, 70km Sunday... which by my reckoning means I only need to get lost (aka explore new routes ) a couple of times on Thursday and I should make the distance... hopefully...


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2014)

Back on nights again starting tonight so taking it easy after dropping the boys off at school.
Did squeeze a little loop in so I don't feel guilty about the cake with my mid morning coffee

http://www.strava.com/activities/135058791


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn we will both do this Emma. I lost nearly two weeks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Back on nights again starting tonight so taking it easy after dropping the boys off at school.
> Did squeeze a little loop in so I don't feel guilty about the cake with my mid morning coffee
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135058791


How did you get on reindexing the gears,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well done @Mo1959 and @Supersuperleeds
> 
> I rode a mere 668.2 miles but with a respectable 24,808 ft of climbing
> However I am in the top half of the table



If the table is now fully up to date I finished 3rd on the night riding table and 9th overall, 2487.6 miles and 62,874 feet of climbing - not bad for flat Leicestershire


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well I have decided that I am going to try to get 304km in this week to complete the Spring Classics challenge...
> So I decided that I would ride with my OH to his work this morning which meant getting up somewhat earlier than normal. I was regretting it at 6am I can tell you. Dull, overcast, misty, dark grey clouds in the distance... and cold as well... seems we have a different weather system here to everyone else.
> Well it brightened up before we got to his work, then it clouded over and got that dull, cold, dark look back, then it cleared and repeated a few times... 61km of the 304km I need to get done by Sunday (Friday & Saturday I can't ride)... I'm currently committed to 70km tomorrow, 70km Wednesday, 20km Thursday, 70km Sunday... which by my reckoning means I only need to get lost (aka explore new routes ) a couple of times on Thursday and I should make the distance... hopefully...



I have faith. You will do it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How did you get on reindexing the gears,


Fail!
I did nip up the barrel adjuster a bit so it would change onto the granny but the first time I went from large to middle out on the road, nothing! Grrrrrrr
I'm about to buy the R501's so will sort them all out when I fit these (or the LBS will ).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn we will both do this Emma. I lost nearly two weeks.





Supersuperleeds said:


> I have faith. You will do it.



Fingers crossed. Hopefully the hospital won't run off with too much of my blood this afternoon... (fingers crossed). I will be pushing what I can manage in a week (what with all the health issues etc)... but with 2 days off (Fri & Sat), I should be able to make up for anything lost on Sunday, though am committed to having lunch with my Grandfather on Sunday at my parent's home and I'm doing the cooking... Tomorrow & Wednesday should be interesting, that main road is closed again for resurfacing so I am going to try to find an alternative which may add a few extra km's onto the day... it will all help.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Fail!
> I did nip up the barrel adjuster a bit so it would change onto the granny but the first time I went from large to middle out on the road, nothing! Grrrrrrr
> I'm about to buy the R501's so will sort them all out when I fit these (or the LBS will ).


Front, right drop it on to the inner ring (hate the term granny, as even on my inner ring, the gearing is about the same as some compact doubles, and I have never heard that reffered to as a granny ring), anyway then release the F.D. cable clamp bolt this will release the tension on the mech, put the R.D. on your biggest gear and check clearance on F.D. cage (frame side) adjust low stop if needed, adjust the barrel adjuster so its its in, and you able to adjust to take up a little slack, pull cable back through the clamp finger tight and tighten bolt, go through the gears it now should go on to the large ring if not adjust barrel adjuster having checked the high limit screw. I sometimes use long nose pliers to help pull the cable a little tighter, but it can damage the cable.
It really is easy, make sure when on the middle ring the outer cage is parallel with the outer ring.

Edit, if you tighten the cable with the adjuster it moves the cage out from the frame, so I am guess you went the wrong way, turn it the other way and see what happens


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If the table is now fully up to date I finished 3rd on the night riding table and 9th overall, 2487.6 miles and 62,874 feet of climbing - not bad for flat Leicestershire


You still did more ft/mile than I logged on strava.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Just noticed since I have had the road bike (Felt Z95) - late January 2014 I have now done over 1000 miles - in fact 1110 miles and 41,000 feet of climbing
Needless to say it is faster average speed 14.0 mph compared to 11.6 mph on hybrid, though some of the improvement is due to better fitness


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2014)

Well, the sun was too nice. It would have been a shame not to make the most of it so just a wee 16 miles on the hybrid before lunch. Breeze has picked up slightly but it was mostly behind me on the way back for a change. 

Some lunch now, then second dog walk at 1.30, hopefully still in the sun if it stays out.


----------



## Melv (28 Apr 2014)

I've spent the last couple of years commuting (12-14 miles) on my Hybrid. I signed up for a 50k bike ride in June with no idea of whether I could cycle 50k or not. I'm not particularly fit and I'm about three stone heavier than I would really like to be. I purchased a Carrera TDF a couple of months back as my first road bike and I've been trying to get it out most weekends since. Initially I was doing 10-20 mile rides but I'm now doing 35 miles in one go at the weekend. It's taking me just under three hours so I guess I am averaging about 12 mph. This is probably about my limit until I lose some weight get fitter as the steeper climbs are killing me at the moment !! I do like the idea of going for longer rides but need to build up fitness first.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2014)

Melv said:


> I've spent the last couple of years commuting (12-14 miles) on my Hybrid. I signed up for a 50k bike ride in June with no idea of whether I could cycle 50k or not. I'm not particularly fit and I'm about three stone heavier than I would really like to be. I purchased a Carrera TDF a couple of months back as my first road bike and I've been trying to get it out most weekends since. Initially I was doing 10-20 mile rides but I'm now doing 35 miles in one go at the weekend. It's taking me just under three hours so I guess I am averaging about 12 mph. This is probably about my limit until I lose some weight get fitter as the steeper climbs are killing me at the moment !! I do like the idea of going for longer rides but need to build up fitness first.


Well done. Sounds like you should manage the 50k in June no problem if you keep at it. Most of us averaged about 12mph when we started and some of us are still not that much faster. As long as you are enjoying it and it is keeping you fit, speed isn't that important. Agree though, that carrying any extra weight does make the hills harder so if you can drop a bit it will certainly help.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2014)

Melv said:


> I've spent the last couple of years commuting (12-14 miles) on my Hybrid. I signed up for a 50k bike ride in June with no idea of whether I could cycle 50k or not. I'm not particularly fit and I'm about three stone heavier than I would really like to be. I purchased a Carrera TDF a couple of months back as my first road bike and I've been trying to get it out most weekends since. Initially I was doing 10-20 mile rides but I'm now doing 35 miles in one go at the weekend. It's taking me just under three hours so I guess I am averaging about 12 mph. This is probably about my limit until I lose some weight get fitter as the steeper climbs are killing me at the moment !! I do like the idea of going for longer rides but need to build up fitness first.



Hi. Welcome to the forum. There are some great people on this thread who can and will give you great advice. Mo1959 and nigelnaturist are the people here you need and wnt to talk to. They are a font of all knowledge. Have fun


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi. Welcome to the forum. There are some great people on this thread who can and will give you great advice. Mo1959 and nigelnaturist are the people here you need and wnt to talk to. They are a font of all knowledge. Have fun


 Shucks, now I am embarrassed. I still consider myself a relative beginner having only been cycling about 18 months but thank you for your vote of confidence.


----------



## Melv (28 Apr 2014)

Thanks Mo,

To be honest the extra weight was partly the reason for starting off with a relatively cheap bike. It seemed pointless worrying about a few extra kg off the bike when I really need to shed about twenty myself !! I am definitely being bitten by the cycling bug, really enjoying it at the moment. I normally cycle really early (5-6am) on a Saturday/Sunday morning and get home just as the wife and kids are getting up so it really sets me up for the day. Can't wait for my first sportive ride in June and already planning my second !!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Shucks, now I am embarrassed. I still consider myself a relative beginner having only been cycling about 18 months but thank you for your vote of confidence.


Who's she kidding (@welsh dragon ) .

@Melv , dont know why your worried you covered the 50Km all ready or is that since the TDF, either way you have covered the distance so you know you can do it. My avg sp in Jul 2012 was 12.07mph not much faster these days, but I can do the hills a little better, though @Mo1959 is the one to watch there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2014)

Melv said:


> I've spent the last couple of years commuting (12-14 miles) on my Hybrid. I signed up for a 50k bike ride in June with no idea of whether I could cycle 50k or not. I'm not particularly fit and I'm about three stone heavier than I would really like to be. I purchased a Carrera TDF a couple of months back as my first road bike and I've been trying to get it out most weekends since. Initially I was doing 10-20 mile rides but I'm now doing 35 miles in one go at the weekend. It's taking me just under three hours so I guess I am averaging about 12 mph. This is probably about my limit until I lose some weight get fitter as the steeper climbs are killing me at the moment !! I do like the idea of going for longer rides but need to build up fitness first.



Melv, you sound like a mirror of myself 18 months ago. I was commuting 10-12 miles (round trip) each day on a hybrid and was a good 3-4 stone overweight. After some advice I upped the mileage on my commute to 15 miles each way and the weight started to slowly drop off. I got myself my first road bike last January and by the June I had done my first 100 miler. 

Fitness wise it is catch 22 - the easiest way to get fit is to get out and ride

I now regularly commute 60 miles a day and am now 3 1/2 stone lighter. I still hate the hills though, I reckon I need to lose another 3 stone before I will be happy on them!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I now regularly commute 60 miles a day and am now 3 1/2 stone lighter. I still hate the hills though, I reckon I need to lose another 3 stone before I will be happy on them!


We will then have to nickname you Kate Moss, or some other equally anorexic look alike!


----------



## Cold (28 Apr 2014)

Did my first big hill today , I had to stop at one point going up as I just ran out of breath.
The rest of the ride was hard work as my legs felt like they had no power left in them.

http://www.strava.com/activities/135086905


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Did my first big hill today , I had to stop at one point going up as I just ran out of breath.
> The rest of the ride was hard work as my legs felt like they had no power left in them.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135086905


Well done, I cheated and lowered the gearing on my bike when I started, but i ended up crawling up them, mind you not much faster now,
That is a quite big, I am not surprised you stopped, think I might as well. You should create a segment from the bottom to the top, I bet its a least a cat3 providing there are no dips on it. Well RWGPS reckons its a cat3 anyway. This is from the point where there are no downhill bits even though you had climbed about 100ft to this point.


----------



## Melv (28 Apr 2014)

I feel reasonably comfortable with the 50k now that I have ridden the distance a few times. I'm looking to ride in the Staffordshire Cycling Festival in August as my next organised ride. The choice is between 35 or 70 miles and I am pretty torn. The 70 miles sounds incredibly daunting at the moment as my 50k training really takes it out of me, the thought of doing it all over again straight after isn't a nice one !! I might just go for it though, it will give me something to aim / train / lose weight for.


----------



## Cold (28 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, I cheated and lowered the gearing on my bike when I started, but i ended up crawling up them, mind you not much faster now,
> That is a quite big, I am not surprised you stopped, think I might as well. You should create a segment from the bottom to the top, I bet its a least a cat3 providing there are no dips on it. Well RWGPS reckons its a cat3 anyway. This is from the point where there are no downhill bits even though you had climbed about 100ft to this point.
> View attachment 43582




Thanks now I know I can do it I will try again without stopping, I looked on Strava and it says it's a cat4.

http://app.strava.com/segments/746149


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Did my first big hill today , I had to stop at one point going up as I just ran out of breath.
> The rest of the ride was hard work as my legs felt like they had no power left in them.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135086905


Yes definitely a big hill - as big or bigger than any I've done. I know the out of breath feeling, there are only two things to counteract this
(Well done)

Get fittter/lose weight
Go up slower if possible. You are out of breath becauseyou are using more energy and oxygen than you can get. But in the meantime it may be necessary to stop. But pacing over the length of the ride and over the longer hills will help
And I made sure when I got this road bike that it has a 32 tooth rear gear (But it is a compact not a triple)


----------



## morrisman (28 Apr 2014)

Another local hill killed off 

Wendover up to Dunsmore including some 12+% (according to RwGPS), though admittedly I did have to stop to calm my breathing 2/3rds of the way up.

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/488966719


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

I am really p****ed off I have just done 50Km in about 1:51 and gps packed up, so maybe it wasn't the h.r.m. I am jacking it it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

However I can finish the challenge by being creative, not cheating, but to ride routes I have done before, times will be wrong but distance will be right, give or take the odd 1/2 mile or so



Colderuk said:


> Thanks now I know I can do it I will try again without stopping, I looked on Strava and it says it's a cat4.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/segments/746149


Strava is a load of w***, I created a loop and it said its elevation gain was greater than the whole ride, go figure that one, create the segment from where I did or rwgps on strava, you will have to zoom in on the satalitte view to get in as close as possible, than go see, I know thats a cat3 I did one a whole lost easier and it was a cat3.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

Good news, I have managed to get most of the ride back I think, 30.49 miles of it anyway basics from bryton are 30.47 mile @ 16.8mph uphill cad 87 downhill 86 avg 86 max 117, i really would have loved to have known my H.R. on this one. Bryton also says 502ft rwgps 921ft,
Full summer gear, compare that with yeaterday, chuffed or what, its the first real chance I have had of test the 9sp since coming out of Hospital what with being tender there, and stiff after a week Sunday in my thighs, and then the stronger winds we have had.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2552491

I need to sort some things before I put it on strava.

Things are looking up, H.R.M. arrived, though it should have been by 1pm, and it works, feeling a little better now


----------



## Razzle (28 Apr 2014)

Another ride with the GF

http://www.strava.com/activities/135135791

Mountain bike pace.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

This is the main ride on strava 
this the missing bit it was 2 miles after all

It also means I have passed 12,000 miles on strava


----------



## MattMM (28 Apr 2014)

@BrianEvesham @Nigelnaturist Dunno if you guys have seen this, it's a pretty decent tutorial on gear index...sorry adjustment 


View: http://youtu.be/SkzvfCaIbyQ


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> @BrianEvesham @Nigelnaturist Dunno if you guys have seen this, it's a pretty decent tutorial on gear index...sorry adjustment
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/SkzvfCaIbyQ



Seen it, I can do it, sometimes takes a while, but i really think its down to things settling after they have been disturbed, I change stuff all the time, gear ratios for instance, I can change individual sprockets on a cluster, for example I have 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, but I could drop the 16 and put a 28 in if I am doing hills, so 13-14-15-17-19-21-23-25-28. Bikes aren't rocket science, try rebuilding a 1960 LWB Landrover Camper. 

But thanks for the link, it does get mentioned from time to time in this thread, I think @Mo1959 was the last to link to it.


----------



## DavidD (28 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Seen it, I can do it, sometimes takes a while, but i really think its down to things settling after they have been disturbed, I change stuff all the time, gear ratios for instance, I can change individual sprockets on a cluster, for example I have 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25, but I could drop the 16 and put a 28 in if I am doing hills, so 13-14-15-17-19-21-23-25-28. Bikes aren't rocket science, try rebuilding a 1960 LWB Landrover Camper.
> 
> But thanks for the link, it does get mentioned from time to time in this thread, I think @Mo1959 was the last to link to it.


Have you rebuilt a landrover lwb camper?


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am really p****ed off I have just done 50Km in about 1:51 and gps packed up, so maybe it wasn't the h.r.m. I am jacking it it


Oh noo!
Got p**d of when mine last one fell off and smashed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> Have you rebuilt a landrover lwb camper?


I was in the process, but ran out of time, we moved to Scotland and couldn't take it as it wasn't road worthy, if was just a chassis in Nov and we moved in the Feb., had it all running ect, just needed the seating sorting, and the bulkhead wasn't quite 90 degrees, if we hadn't moved it would got done at some point. Had a 64 rag top S.W.B. (same year as me), and S.W.B. Series III on a 74 plate, the camper from its vin was destined for Oz.

@Stonechat its ok I sorted it, explains why it stopped, I went for a quick spin and the memory was full, however I got a visit, but I think its because I hit a stone pretty hard, I will check the tube in the morning.

For what its worth
http://www.strava.com/activities/135239754


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Reminds me I was overtaken going up Sawyers Hill in Richmond Park by someone on a folding bike AND with a large rucksack



I sometimes get overtaken up Sawyers Hill by people walking.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Apr 2014)

What I did like about tonight's jaunt out, was the last mile or so from home part of it has a slight upward grade less than 1% the point is i accelerated to over 20mph with a cad of over 100rpm, which I was quite pleased with really, considering everything thats happened today.


----------



## Exile (28 Apr 2014)

Another enforced period off the bike. Had a full on blow-out on Friday evening, 'bang' and all. Was away for weekend so didn't get to have a proper look until tonight. Long story short the side wall's bust. New tyre time. Not a problem, not ideal timing but needs must and something a bit more resistant to the roads around here.

Except no where round here has Marathon Plus in stock (at least not in the not-so-skinny sizes I'm after) so I'll have to order some up and resort to using the bus again in the meantime. Just as the local transport people decide to play "Find your new bus stop" by closing the main interchange for the rest of the week. Ah well, at least it's keeping up with my "Bike Fault a Month" challenge...

I promise I'll try and get some actually cycling progress up once I get the new tyres (and get them on the rims, which is apparently no minor feat).


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Sounds like you should manage the 50k in June no problem if you keep at it. Most of us averaged about 12mph when we started and some of us are still not that much faster. As long as you are enjoying it and it is keeping you fit, speed isn't that important. Agree though, that carrying any extra weight does make the hills harder so if you can drop a bit it will certainly help.


Thought I had improved when I reached 12 mph average!


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2014)

I am considering entering the New Forest Autumn Sportive
Choice would be to enter the Standard 69 mile or the 102 mile Epic

I have only done 56 to date but I feel 69 may not be enough of a challenge by then


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am considering entering the New Forest Autumn Sportive
> Choice would be to enter the Standard 69 mile or the 102 mile Epic
> 
> I have only done 56 to date but I feel 69 may not be enough of a challenge by then


It's hard knowing in advance how you will feel by then I suppose. You could do the 69 but try for a reasonably fast time or do the longer one but at a gentler pace.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am considering entering the New Forest Autumn Sportive
> Choice would be to enter the Standard 69 mile or the 102 mile Epic
> 
> I have only done 56 to date but I feel 69 may not be enough of a challenge by then



With the progress you have been making lately you will easily be ready for 102 miles come autumn.


----------



## GreigM (29 Apr 2014)

It's been a while since I posted, not been on the bike much at all since November last year, but now it's getting a bit lighter and nicer hopefully I can get out more on my days off and maybe even after work. I signed up for the two capitals charity ride in June (Dunfermline to Edinburgh) it's "only" 22 miles so nothing too major so I need to get my bum used to the saddle again, did 16 miles yesterday which felt tiring but not too bad which was good as I thought I would be struggling to do 5 miles like when I first started


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2014)

Took the hybrid this morning to try a hilly route that I hadn't done before. Was a bit of a toughie so I was glad of the small ring a few times. Shame it took the mist a couple of hours to clear but the sun eventually got through.
Time was pretty slow due to the hills and I didn't have much left in the legs to make time up again when I eventually got to flatter roads. Enjoyed it even although it was a bit painful.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Apr 2014)

Exile said:


> Another enforced period off the bike. Had a full on blow-out on Friday evening, 'bang' and all. Was away for weekend so didn't get to have a proper look until tonight. Long story short the side wall's bust. New tyre time. Not a problem, not ideal timing but needs must and something a bit more resistant to the roads around here.
> 
> Except no where round here has Marathon Plus in stock (at least not in the not-so-skinny sizes I'm after) so I'll have to order some up and resort to using the bus again in the meantime. Just as the local transport people decide to play "Find your new bus stop" by closing the main interchange for the rest of the week. Ah well, at least it's keeping up with my "Bike Fault a Month" challenge...
> 
> I promise I'll try and get some actually cycling progress up once I get the new tyres (and get them on the rims, which is apparently no minor feat).



If you haven't ordered them yet, Wiggle and Chain Reactions are normally the cheapest and fairly quick on the delivery. You may find one at Halfords but expect to pay a bit more.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 Apr 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Did my first big hill today , I had to stop at one point going up as I just ran out of breath.
> The rest of the ride was hard work as my legs felt like they had no power left in them.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135086905



It's always satisfying to climb a decent hill  I found this guy's advice quite helpful. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVvr2ihAfAk

I'm not particularly into sports science or ought but I found it an accessible video and the tips where useful to me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

GreigM said:


> It's been a while since I posted, not been on the bike much at all since November last year, but now it's getting a bit lighter and nicer hopefully I can get out more on my days off and maybe even after work. I signed up for the two capitals charity ride in June (Dunfermline to Edinburgh) it's "only" 22 miles so nothing too major so I need to get my bum used to the saddle again, did 16 miles yesterday which felt tiring but not too bad which was good as I thought I would be struggling to do 5 miles like when I first started


You do retain some fitness, its not like start from scratch again. I didn't do much over the winter other than keep the wheels turning from time to time, my first 50Km this year 22/03/14 I avg 14.43mph since then I have done 740 miles, with two weeks off at the start of April, avg of 15.15 but a couple of mid 16mph rides, in that time I have ridden 23 days averaging just over two hrs a day


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Took the hybrid this morning to try a hilly route that I hadn't done before. Was a bit of a toughie so I was glad of the small ring a few times. Shame it took the mist a couple of hours to clear but the sun eventually got through.
> Time was pretty slow due to the hills and I didn't have much left in the legs to make time up again when I eventually got to flatter roads. Enjoyed it even although it was a bit painful.


50 miles and hills, and all the recent stuff, besides you said that yesterday, what you doing tomorrow a metric century


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

I am in two minds whether to drop the middle ring to a 40th instead of the 42th it currently has, it would mean a gear lower between 13-17 and 1/2 a gear from 17-25 for example, my 42x17 is 64.98" a little higher than my avg, a 40x17 becomes 61.88" and a 40x16=65.75" which is a closer ratio than from my 42x17 to 19, as i am finding at the moment I spin mainly on the 17 and if I want to go down, to the 19 its a bit of a jump, so my thinking is spin on 40x16 so I can drop to 40x17 and it be closer, after that 40x19-25 I am starting to climb anyway so is less noticable, but I do hate that 17-19 gap. 90rpm on 65" is about 17.5mph.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2014)

Did a bit of a workout this morning on some loops near Colnbrook
http://www.strava.com/activities/135396621
26.5 miles @ 16.4 mph only 217 feet - and that average speed included some slower recovery periods
Edit - includes a 10 mile section in 37 min 44, so getting faster


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am in two minds whether to drop the middle ring to a 40th instead of the 42th it currently has, it would mean a gear lower between 13-17 and 1/2 a gear from 17-25 for example, my 42x17 is 64.98" a little higher than my avg, a 40x17 becomes 61.88" and a 40x16=65.75" which is a closer ratio than from my 42x17 to 19, as i am finding at the moment I spin mainly on the 17 and if I want to go down, to the 19 its a bit of a jump, so my thinking is spin on 40x16 so I can drop to 40x17 and it be closer, after that 40x19-25 I am starting to climb anyway so is less noticable, but I do hate that 17-19 gap. 90rpm on 65" is about 17.5mph.


I find since I have had this road bike, I often am not really sure what gear I am in!!


----------



## puffinbilly (29 Apr 2014)

Glorious sunny day in Newcastle - got a really busy work day, working from home - I think a quick 20 mile spin for lunch might help - not that I'm addicted you understand.


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am considering entering the New Forest Autumn Sportive
> Choice would be to enter the Standard 69 mile or the 102 mile Epic
> 
> I have only done 56 to date but I feel 69 may not be enough of a challenge by then


As @Supersuperleeds says, with your current progress the 102 miles should be achievable by October. The highest point in the forest is only 422ft so although it is undulating in places there are no killer hills to climb & the only real obstacle is the wind as it can be quite exposed & is quite coastal.
I'll hopefully be doing the 102 miles by then too & will be taking part on one day or the other depending on the football fixtures!


----------



## Exile (29 Apr 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you haven't ordered them yet, Wiggle and Chain Reactions are normally the cheapest and fairly quick on the delivery. You may find one at Halfords but expect to pay a bit more.



Have gone with Chain Reactions, cheap as anywhere else I've seen but they had them in stock. Phoned round every Halfords locally and none had any on hand. Hopefully I'll be back on the bike by the end of the week


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I find since I have had this road bike, I often am not really sure what gear I am in!!


I can't remember if you said it was a compact double or a triple, I have been looking at gearing on compacts I could gear a 52x36 with 13-30 on the rear (providing I can get on or make one)) the same range 31.56" to 105.2" as my set up, if a 50x34 with 12-28 on the rear making it slightly higher geared than the 36x52 13-30 combination.
My current setup






A 50x34 with a possible cassette of 12-28






A 52x36 with 13-30




As you can see the 52x36 would be slightly better for me than a 50x34, also keeping that one tooth, but even so I would be working toward the high end of the cassette, and likewise on the 50 ring though better its still bigger gaps.
the numbers in purple are the gear " difference between the higher and lower gear, the % is the change in gears and the numbers on the right are the front teeth difference between small and large ring (top) the difference between low and high on the cassette (middle) and the bottom is the range the R.D. has to manage.

If you exclude the outer two cogs opposites depending high or low on the front a double compact really isn't suitable for how I ride. I would be for ever changing the front, where as I have a really usable range on the 42th middle from 44.18" to 84.97" covering almost everything I need bar the stepper climbs and descents, I spin out on the 52x13 above about 33mph but thats only down hill.

So to me a triple is a far better option, it just it doesn't come in many options on a ten sp as a new bike.

EDIT
The puncture was a pinch puncture, so the tyres haven't been breached yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

Exile said:


> Have gone with Chain Reactions, cheap as anywhere else I've seen but they had them in stock. Phoned round every Halfords locally and none had any on hand. Hopefully I'll be back on the bike by the end of the week


Two days normally.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Glorious sunny day in Newcastle - got a really busy work day, working from home - I think a quick 20 mile spin for lunch might help - *not that I'm addicted you understand*.


Not sure even @Mo1959 is that bad.


----------



## Razzle (29 Apr 2014)

Been for a spin out at lunch. 
Now going bloody shopping with the OH  

17.5 miles. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/135408928


----------



## morrisman (29 Apr 2014)

Yet another Chiltern mountain crushed beneath my mighty Defy 2 

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/489574477


----------



## GreigM (29 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You do retain some fitness, its not like start from scratch again. I didn't do much over the winter other than keep the wheels turning from time to time, my first 50Km this year 22/03/14 I avg 14.43mph since then I have done 740 miles, with two weeks off at the start of April, avg of 15.15 but a couple of mid 16mph rides, in that time I have ridden 23 days averaging just over two hrs a day



Yeah I was pleasantly surprised that I had not lost it all, done 17 miles today and it's only my bum that is really suffering from the lack of being in the saddle but I know that will get better 

Lovely day up here for cycling, even got to try out my new bib shorts, first time ever wearing bibs, seemed pretty good.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Yet another Chiltern mountain crushed beneath my mighty Defy 2
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/489574477


Just wondering what would be a good tough hill , I could easily drive over and do a hilly ride over there


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2014)

GreigM said:


> Yeah I was pleasantly surprised that I had not lost it all, done 17 miles today and it's only my bum that is really suffering from the lack of being in the saddle but I know that will get better
> 
> Lovely day up here for cycling, even got to try out my new bib shorts, first time ever wearing bibs, seemed pretty good.


Yes I like bibs, My newish ones have nice comfortable chamois pad, my other shorts don't get a look in now


----------



## morrisman (29 Apr 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just wondering what would be a good tough hill , I could easily drive over and do a hilly ride over there


Here you go 20 miles 1700 ft with some 12%+, it would definitely kill me, but does include the Cafe in the Woods at about half way at the highest point on the Chilterns.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4578424


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

This hurt http://www.strava.com/activities/135519628/segments/3071321905, 
I couldn't even get to any sort of sprint at the end, but I did take 10 mins a few miles before it. 
7.5 miles in 28m16s ' 16mph 
343ft elevation mainly in the latter half 
cad 87rpm, 
h.r. 148bpm, 83.14% of max H.R. 
thats something new I can work into the database. So I think I was working quite hard, though apart from being tired it didn't feel it. 

Still in two minds about the gears, sometimes I was thinking yes, and then a couple of times no. I can get a Stronglight for £13 or so to see if it works, its just a basic aluminium ring, if it works they do another at just over £20 when that one wears out.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> Here you go 20 miles 1700 ft with some 12%+, it would definitely kill me, but does include the Cafe in the Woods at about half way at the highest point on the Chilterns.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4578424


Might give it a go in the next week or two.
Have done similar in my recent South Downs ride, should be manageable (provided I pace it sensibly)
Thanks


----------



## Reece (29 Apr 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> It's always satisfying to climb a decent hill  I found this guy's advice quite helpful.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVvr2ihAfAk
> 
> I'm not particularly into sports science or ought but I found it an accessible video and the tips where useful to me.



Watched this video Saturday then tried a few of the pointers out on Sunday. Really felt better than previous rides and got a pb up Beacon Hill.


----------



## L14M (29 Apr 2014)

Not bad ride this evening after nearly a month off.
http://www.strava.com/activities/135558689 Added the miles that i've lost to my tracker too as my garmin was showing 15 more for this year!
Apart from the incident i had it was pretty good, much better than saturdays moment.
Liam


----------



## NorvernRob (29 Apr 2014)

Has anyone got any idea why Strava is giving me hardly any trophies? On Sunday it gave me none on a route I'd never done before, my mate got 66. 

Tonight we did our normal 20 mile training loop in reverse, so I should have gotten PB's for all the new segments but all I got was 5 trophies including an 8th overall. My mate got 28 trophies riding at the same pace.

It's the iPhone app, and up until now has been fine. I've checked the map and the gps hasn't gone off course at any point so they should all have been recorded - the segment times are there just no trophies.

https://www.strava.com/activities/135532439


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Has anyone got any idea why Strava is giving me hardly any trophies? On Sunday it gave me none on a route I'd never done before, my mate got 66.
> 
> Tonight we did our normal 20 mile training loop in reverse, so I should have gotten PB's for all the new segments but all I got was 5 trophies including an 8th overall. My mate got 28 trophies riding at the same pace.
> 
> ...


Trophies you only get for a top 10 place, first time you do a segment it doesn't show as a p.b. Do a segment two times and it will even if its 2nd best, sometimes when you have more than 3 best times, even a pb sometimes doesn't show, its happened a few times to me, I do that many segments unless I know i have improved since the last time I did one I really dont take much notice.
It shows 4 p.b.'s (one the 8th place) and a 2nd.
Failing everything else delete it and upload again, you did save to your computer didn't you, never mind down load the gpx, to you comp, make the one you did private and try uploading the gpx, I take you did manually check to see if they are faster, times.

Edit i take the last one back, I counted at least 5 not showing so I presume there are more.


----------



## NorvernRob (29 Apr 2014)

Ah right, I never noticed before that you need to ride a segment twice to register any achievements! It's still not right though that my mate got 66 on Sunday and I got absolutely none.

I only have iPads and ran the iPhone app to record the ride so it's just synced from there. I've emailed strava the links anyway for them to have a look at and see if anything is missing.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## stevey (29 Apr 2014)

First ride in a week after chest infection, Fast? No but good to be out

http://www.strava.com/activities/135585163


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Apr 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Ah right, I never noticed before that you need to ride a segment twice to register any achievements! It's still not right though that my mate got 66 on Sunday and I got absolutely none.
> 
> I only have iPads and ran the iPhone app to record the ride so it's just synced from there. I've emailed strava the links anyway for them to have a look at and see if anything is missing.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


No problem, you should still be able to download the gpx to the ipad though, I just back everything up, comes from having over 30,000 images I guess


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2014)

Overcast and a bit foggy this morning but at least it's still dry so better have a final run to finish April off. Supposed to be heavy rain and wind tomorrow so looking forward to a day off.


----------



## Nomadski (30 Apr 2014)

Has anyone ever done the Wiggle French Revolution? Am doing the epic 75 mile route in about 6 weeks and I really should have got out a lot more I think!

Just wondering if it's going to be a long long day lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Has anyone ever done the Wiggle French Revolution? Am doing the epic 75 mile route in about 6 weeks and I really should have got out a lot more I think!
> 
> Just wondering if it's going to be a long long day lol.


You can still fit in a fair bit of riding in 6 weeks. Get your skates on.......well maybe your cycling shoes would be better!


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2014)

The sun work me up this morning, makes a nice change!
I don't like spending money but I Finally ordered the new wheels.
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/showPart.asp?part=SHIMWHFR202&bike=
I hope they get here quick


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> The sun work me up this morning, makes a nice change!
> I don't like spending money but I Finally ordered the new wheels.
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/showPart.asp?part=SHIMWHFR202&bike=
> I hope they get here quick


Happy new wheels 

Are the existing ones past their best or can you keep them for winter use? I would love to be able to afford a nice light set for summer use but unless I win the lottery, which I don't even do, I can forget about that I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> The sun work me up this morning, makes a nice change!
> I don't like spending money but I Finally ordered the new wheels.
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/showPart.asp?part=SHIMWHFR202&bike=
> I hope they get here quick


You will like them over the stock wheels, I was in two minds between them and the RS10's last year, I did notice an increase in speed of around 1mph, but my wheels were past there use by date. My wheels weighed 2200grms suspect yours might be similar so its quite a saving, about 15% on your wheels.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 well done on passing 2,000Km on the challenge. 

I have an online savings account I keep putting the odd couple of £ in it builds up, then I can get things, but after the gps and a tyre or two, and brake blocks, should start to be able to save toward a reasonable frame, I want it to be a triple most options on the 500-800 mark tend to be compacts.
I think that how I perform on my Viking I can carry the extra weight of a triple no problem, I just want to build something I can ride on nice days and try and see if I can get over this time (2-3hrs) limit more often. Something thats a little more comfortable on longer rides too and less weight (less effort needed) would help there.
It would also be nice to see if I can improve my times on some local segments, because though I do have good times agaisnt people on bikes weighing less and costing more, I dont know if that shows how fit I am or the difference in cost/weight doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Dont know if anyone saw this from the Challenge on Veloviwer http://www.strava.com/activities/132695461#comments it one amazing ride.

He could do the race across America at his avg sp 8.8 days with 3.2 days rest ( I think its about 12 days to cover about 3,200 miles), but conditions are so different.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Happy new wheels
> 
> Are the existing ones past their best or can you keep them for winter use? I would love to be able to afford a nice light set for summer use but unless I win the lottery, which I don't even do, I can forget about that I think.


Cheers.
The front wheel is as good as new. Rear is well out of true and the bearing is needing attention and erm my gears still need fixing but will sort all that when I install the new wheels.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Well I seem to have the same problems over choosing gears as some of you have over choosing bikes. The last few days my avg gear" 60 and 65 so a 40x17 is 61.8" a 40x16 is 65.75" which means I should be spinning in the 14-17 (all 1th stepping) compared with the 17-19 I am currently having to use, so after much thought, I ordered a Stronglight Dural 40th to see how it works out. (£14). My cad was 87rpm avg yesterday, compared with a week or so ago of low 80's, so hopefully this will improve things a little more.


----------



## morrisman (30 Apr 2014)

End of month stats:
317 miles, 14.7 mph average, 11580 ft climbed. Not as much as last month but been on hols for 8 days with no bike so really happy


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Apr 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/135765483

Lovely sunny day here in Evesham.


----------



## Cold (30 Apr 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/135768132

Started very foggy now nice and sunny.


----------



## MattMM (30 Apr 2014)

My usual long undulating effort, strong headwinds but got a few PRs on the longer bits. Also managed to keep up with a roadie who dropped me going uphill, but stayed with him pace wise for a good bit on the flat bit thereafter. Pleased considering he was on a decent Cube and probably weighed about 5 stone less than me...

Really should think about a club or group ride soon as my average mph is gradually creeping up and I shouldn't embarrass myself too much. Probably should also stop wistfully scanning classifieds for road bikes....

http://www.strava.com/activities/135751884


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

MattMM said:


> My usual long undulating effort, strong headwinds but got a few PRs on the longer bits. Also managed to keep up with a roadie who dropped me going uphill, but stayed with him pace wise for a good bit on the flat bit thereafter. Pleased considering he was on a decent Cube and probably weighed about 5 stone less than me...
> 
> Really should think about a club or group ride soon as my average mph is gradually creeping up and I shouldn't embarrass myself too much. Probably should also stop wistfully scanning classifieds for road bikes....
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135751884


it wasn't @Colderuk by any chance he rides a Cube via Glasgow


----------



## Venod (30 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I seem to have the same problems over choosing gears as some of you have over choosing bikes. The last few days my avg gear" 60 and 65 so a 40x17 is 61.8" a 40x16 is 65.75" which means I should be spinning in the 14-17 (all 1th stepping) compared with the 17-19 I am currently having to use, so after much thought, I ordered a Stronglight Dural 40th to see how it works out. (£14). My cad was 87rpm avg yesterday, compared with a week or so ago of low 80's, so hopefully this will improve things a little more.



Out of interest Nigel I compared my ride from yesterday with yours similar distance & climbing, yours slightly longer with a bit more climbing.

Your average speed 16.3 mph at a cadence of 87 rpm, average gear 63.9 (worked out at 86 rpm)

The difference in speed is down to cadence only.

My average speed 18.2 mph at a cadence of 96 rpm, average gear 63.9, I use a compact 50/34 with 12,13,14,15,17,19,21,24,27,30 at the back.I tend to use the 30 at the front for hill climbing only and didn't use it on this ride, most of my riding round our local roads is 50/ 17,19,21,24, I even use the 27-30 with the 50 on occasions.


----------



## Cold (30 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> it wasn't @Colderuk by any chance he rides a Cube via Glasgow



Bit to far away for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Afnug said:


> Out of interest Nigel I compared my ride from yesterday with yours similar distance & climbing, yours slightly longer with a bit more climbing.
> 
> Your average speed 16.3 mph at a cadence of 87 rpm, average gear 63.9 (worked out at 86 rpm)
> 
> ...



Take no notice of strava it lies, my stats were 38.67 miles with about 1092ft elevation(even strava says this if you plan it on there route planner), in 2:21:09 or 2.35hrs @ 16.44 avg cad 87rpm gear 63.48" which basically is the 42x17 on the current set up, but I find the jump from 17 to 19 a little large sometimes, so making the front middle a 40th I lower the gearing by one gear (near enough) so I would then have been on the 42x16 (roughly @Mo1959 ), I will use the 30th if that means I have better control the 30x15 gives me 52.6" same as 42x21 but with better options (going lower) likewise moving to the 52ring 52x16 is 85.48" 42x13 84.97" so again finer control.
Before I changed it from 8sp (13-15-17-19-21-25-28) to 9sp (13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25), I found sometimes the gaps a little large, sometimes to high or low, with nothing between.

All this doesn't make me any faster (see previous posts about weight, my bike is at best 12Kg), just more efficient with what I have without changing the overall range. I did try and keep an eye on when on the 42x-14-13 (13 giving me 84.97") I didn't really use it, I know I will have to go on to the 52th on anything other than a moderate decline, but I think the overall benefits will be better.

I have sometimes used bigxbig, but the chain noise lets me know about it.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Apr 2014)

morrisman said:


> End of month stats:
> 317 miles, 14.7 mph average, 11580 ft climbed. Not as much as last month but been on hols for 8 days with no bike so really happy


YEs mine is 352 miles, 12,356 feet of climbing. 14.1 mph
LEss mileage and less speed, but some good long and hilly outings
No excuse really for doing less


----------



## Stonechat (30 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Take no notice of strava it lies, my stats were 38.67 miles with about 1092ft elevation(even strava says this if you plan it on there route planner), in 2:21:09 or 2.35hrs @ 16.44 avg cad 87rpm gear 63.48" which basically is the 42x17 on the current set up, but I find the jump from 17 to 19 a little large sometimes, so making the front middle a 40th I lower the gearing by one gear (near enough) so I would then have been on the 42x16 (roughly @Mo1959 ), I will use the 30th if that means I have better control the 30x15 gives me 52.6" same as 42x21 but with better options (going lower) likewise moving to the 52ring 52x16 is 85.48" 42x13 84.97" so again finer control.
> Before I changed it from 8sp (13-15-17-19-21-25-28) to 9sp (13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25), I found sometimes the gaps a little large, sometimes to high or low, with nothing between.
> 
> All this doesn't make me any faster (see previous posts about weight, my bike is at best 12Kg), just more efficient with what I have without changing the overall range. I did try and keep an eye on when on the 42x-14-13 (13 giving me 84.97") I didn't really use it, I know I will have to go on to the 52th on anything other than a moderate decline, but I think the overall benefits will be better.
> ...


Yes thought I should use the elevation from route planner

There's lies, damn lies and statistics, ... and Strava


----------



## L14M (30 Apr 2014)

Due to the train strike I had my first ever commute today!
http://www.strava.com/activities/135820511
and on my way back.
http://www.strava.com/activities/135820516
Not bad 12.8 mile round trip!
Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

L14M said:


> Due to the train strike I had my first ever commute today!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135820511
> and on my way back.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135820516
> ...



Thing is was it quicker than the train. I have to go to Wakefield some times (and its the same going to the hospital on a Friday), by the time I have walked to the station 15mins the train 25mins and another 10min walk I am there on the bike, fridays its 40mins on the bus plus a 5min walk, I am there on the bike in 20mins, and I save £4 on Fridays and about the same if I go to Wakefield, thats a lot out of what I have each week.


----------



## Reece (30 Apr 2014)

Well the new stead is here. Just waiting on the mavic ksyrium elite wheels and ultegra spd sl pedals to be delivered tomorrow.

Can't wait to get out and ride on it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> Well the new stead is here. Just waiting on the mavic ksyrium elite wheels and ultegra spd sl pedals to be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Can't wait to get out and ride on it.
> View attachment 43801



Nice looking bike Reece


----------



## Reece (30 Apr 2014)

Cheers @Supersuperleeds can't believe the weight difference and that's before I've put the mavic wheels on. Came in at about 8.5kg on my fishing scales compared to the 11kg the defy2 is. Hoping for some pb's when I get out in it


----------



## Biggler (30 Apr 2014)

Tonight's run on my hybrid - http://www.strava.com/activities/135885003 . When cycling I feel like it's getting easier after 5 miles or so, is that just me warming up?

I am looking at buying some pedals & shoes. If I would still like to be able to wear normal shoes and also be able to walk in the cycling shoes is an 'SPD' type the best? I keep seeing recomendations for Shimano A520/M530 are there any others I should be looking at?

Keep up with the good rides all!


----------



## Reece (30 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> Tonight's run on my hybrid - http://www.strava.com/activities/135885003 . When cycling I feel like it's getting easier after 5 miles or so, is that just me warming up?
> 
> I am looking at buying some pedals & shoes. If I would still like to be able to wear normal shoes and also be able to walk in the cycling shoes is an 'SPD' type the best? I keep seeing recomendations for Shimano A520/M530 are there any others I should be looking at?
> 
> Keep up with the good rides all!


Spd are the ones that you get shoes that can be used to walk in too. I don't use them but sure others will be able to help you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Reece said:


> Well the new stead is here. Just waiting on the mavic ksyrium elite wheels and ultegra spd sl pedals to be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Can't wait to get out and ride on it.
> View attachment 43801


Not saying I am  with envy, hope you have many happy miles together.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Apr 2014)

Bit of a weird day for a ride. Spent ages looking for my heart rate monitor so I could go for an early morning ride, wasn't in its usual place, wasn't in its usual 'abandoned' place. Emptied the wash basket to see whether I had bundled it up with my cycling top - nope! Checked the floor, drawers I never put it in and all over the flipping place! "Oh well, I'll have to ride without it" thinks I. Put my dog walk clothes on top of cycling gear and bumped into hubby coming in from his run while I was going out, via rummaging through some more stuff I could have left my HRM with. "What are you looking for?" Says he, "can't find my HRM" says I. "Ah, I brought it downstairs thinking it was mine" says he! Mystery solved. 

Came back from my walk, got everything ready, Garmin on, but displaying something about validating software. Left it doing it's magic while I fished everything out the garage and when I came back the Garmin was off - and wouldn't switch back on! "Oh well", thinks I, (but wondering if something was trying to tell me not to ride) I'll have to use my phone, without HR or cadence data. By this time, I only have about 40 mins to ride but have to call to see a friend who is going through a bit of a tough time. Temporary traffic lights hold me up for a bit, then, when I arrive at my friend's I forget to stop my Strava app. Quick chat then have to cycle home and I forget to stop my app again! 

Hey Ho, legs and wheels were turning, and burnt a few more calories than doing the washing which I could have been!

I'm hoping for a longer ride tomorrow, but in he meantime, I need sleep. Hope you've all had a good Wednesday. Happy Thursday ahead folks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> Tonight's run on my hybrid - http://www.strava.com/activities/135885003 . When cycling I feel like it's getting easier after 5 miles or so, is that just me warming up?
> 
> I am looking at buying some pedals & shoes. If I would still like to be able to wear normal shoes and also be able to walk in the cycling shoes is an 'SPD' type the best? I keep seeing recomendations for Shimano A520/M530 are there any others I should be looking at?
> 
> Keep up with the good rides all!


There is quite a few, I use a more road orientated spd pedal the A530 these have dual sides flat on one and clip on the other, though I would go far on the flat side, there is also the A520 which is single sided but a better looking pedal in my mind.
You then have the M520 which really is just the clip. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-m520-clipless-spd-mtb-pedals/rp-prod3759
Then there is the M324 which has the look of a classic pedal http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-m324-clipless-spd-flat-mtb-pedals/rp-prod5937

The list goes on.
Its you warming up, I find I cycle best after about 10 miles, unless tired like tonight.


----------



## AndyPeace (30 Apr 2014)

Biggler said:


> Tonight's run on my hybrid - http://www.strava.com/activities/135885003 . When cycling I feel like it's getting easier after 5 miles or so, is that just me warming up?
> 
> I am looking at buying some pedals & shoes. If I would still like to be able to wear normal shoes and also be able to walk in the cycling shoes is an 'SPD' type the best? I keep seeing recomendations for Shimano A520/M530 are there any others I should be looking at?
> 
> Keep up with the good rides all!


I currently use Mavic tour shoes, which are spd shoes. they have a deep central recess to help walking off the bike. When walking the cleats do not touch the ground and I have even walked over sport floor surfaces without leaving a mark. They are a cycling shoe and as such are fairly stiff but I don't feel uncomfortable walking. 
I have some basic MTB shimano shoes too, though the cleats on those are not as well recessed as on my mavics and tended to cause the occasional slip. The shimano shoes were not as stiff as my mavics but felt less comfortable to walk in, I guess because the cleat protrudes and sets me off balance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs your the third person in 24 hours i have heard has had a problem with their units


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

@Biggler Shoes these were my first ones, though only a couple of months with cleats, they were ok a bit heavy http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_892695_langId_-1_categoryId_228873
these are what I use currently http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_892637_langId_-1_categoryId_228873 I little like a football shoe, very stiff sole and can take front studs, I have walked 5 miles in them though and felt fine, like @AndyPeace with the shimanos they are a little slipy but not dangerously so, again a little heavy as road shoe due to the plastic studded sole.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Apr 2014)

My Shimanos are fine on absolutely flat surfaces, on rough paths they do clonk a bit
They are fine though if you need to go in shops/cafes


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Well my month started as you may remember with me being in hospital, and the docs saying I wouldn't be riding again for up to three months, seems they think cycling is a soft pastime, at this point I though there goes the spring challenges, ok i didn't get the one done on veloviewer, but i did start late on it by about 16 days I think, but I did manage 2/3rd's of it.
I had also though the one on strava was possible unobtainable too even when I did get back on the bike after just short of two weeks, it wasn't till last Tuesday I even entertained the idea I could still do it, so suffering stiff thighs from Sunday I started believing I could do the remaing 564Km 11 days or so 30+ miles every day, well here I am just a week later with only 44Km's to do. Though to be fair its not been difficult riding at an avg elevation of around 32-35ft a mile.
For April I rode 552.24miles (888.74Km) @ 15.45mph with a cad of 82.5rpm in 16 days (ride time 35.73hrs) avg 34.52 miles a day ( I haven't done that since Oct) bear in mind I only did 92 miles for the whole of Feb
The last 7 days I have done 290.82 miles (468.03Km's) @ 15.49mph cad 83.6rpm (ride time 18.78hrs) avg of 41.55 miles a day nothing like @Mo1959 or @Supersuperleeds can do mind, but compared with that Sunday in hospital, I am a little chuffed though a little achy and tired.

Finally I think I have sussed the on and off persistent creak I get, chain ring bolts, I was out this aft and it suddenly got worse, so pulled over and thought I will just check them and it went.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 Apr 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Phoenix Lincs your the third person in 24 hours i have heard has had a problem with their units



Hubby made up for the 'HRM-hiding' incident by forcing a restart when I didn't manage to get it going at all, even by plugging into laptop, which I thought might work. First he used a cocktail stick with the little thingy on the back, but then he held down Power, Menu, Reset buttons for several seconds. It didn't work first time, but it did the second. 


It may all be down to updating Garmin connect the previous time I logged on?


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2014)

@Nigelnaturist You have certainly done well putting the miles in lately. You will probably finish the challenge tomorrow. 

Looking forward to a rest day or maybe two. Winter is to return to Scotland. Couple of very chilly days ahead with even hill snow mentioned.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hubby made up for the 'HRM-hiding' incident by forcing a restart when I didn't manage to get it going at all, even by plugging into laptop, which I thought might work. First he used a cocktail stick with the little thingy on the back, but then he held down Power, Menu, Reset buttons for several seconds. It didn't work first time, but it did the second.
> 
> 
> It may all be down to updating Garmin connect the previous time I logged on?


I had to do some sort of reset on Monday, as the R20 was just flashing three little bars at the bottom of the screen, I though plugging it would at least get me the data after it froze, but the software didn't see it, I unplugged it and thats when the three bars, did some sort of reset got my data it missed 2 miles, but I got it back with a little magic, it turned out the memory was full but i only found that out because I went out for a spin and it said so. Do phones have these problems


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

@Mo1959 thanks, I want to do it going to group on Friday so I can say I did this on the way here because they were all trying to get me to hold back on the distance I do, like try 5 or 10 miles, seriously I said your not even warm by then, besides I ride 5 miles to group. So tomorrow I need about 40Km's or 25 miles and I have a route for that.

Besides my new 40th ring might arrive.


----------



## DavidD (30 Apr 2014)

Would I be right in assuming you don't drive @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Apr 2014)

DavidD said:


> Would I be right in assuming you don't drive @Nigelnaturist


I can, used to drive a truck , I dont work so have quite a bit of time and cycling helps my mental health more than my physical (though it does no harm there), I dont really like cars any more (not because of drivers) , though they have uses.


----------



## Glebbers (30 Apr 2014)

When for a post work ride this evening. 

Only been back in the saddle for a few weeks after a few years out, clocked up 16.5 miles in an hour. 

Really pleased with that. I don't think I have ever managed to go that quick.


----------



## DavidD (30 Apr 2014)

Assumed you can drive because of the conversation about land rovers the other night, what I was curious about was wether you owned a car.


----------



## fivepence (30 Apr 2014)

Last run round this loop for the summer as traffic to and from Alton Towers will basically make it unfeasible. Shame I did like this semi lumpy trek but one thing this area is not short of is climbs and some fresh tarmac will be sought next week.

http://www.strava.com/activities/135930599


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Assumed you can drive because of the conversation about land rovers the other night, what I was curious about was wether you owned a car.


We have them in the family.


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had to do some sort of reset on Monday, as the R20 was just flashing three little bars at the bottom of the screen, I though plugging it would at least get me the data after it froze, but the software didn't see it, I unplugged it and thats when the three bars, did some sort of reset got my data it missed 2 miles, but I got it back with a little magic, it turned out the memory was full but i only found that out because I went out for a spin and it said so. Do phones have these problems


Never seen it but it obviously can happen. My phone has rather slow software and I got fed up using it for Strava


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Morning and welcome to May.
Just adding up the elevation from these
http://www.strava.com/activities/135921436/segments/3078122654 165ft
http://www.strava.com/activities/135921436/segments/3078122671 41ft
http://www.strava.com/activities/135921436/segments/3078122875 266ft
http://www.strava.com/activities/135921436/segments/3078123025 39ft

I get 511ft not 405ft, these segments cover the whole ride and dont overlap, veloviewer gives them a little higher. Even strava own route planner has it at 720ft rwgps showed the ride at 631ft

I saw more cyclists in one day yesterday, than I think in any one other day, except things like the W.N.B.R. which by the way is being run on the 20th of June, in York


----------



## stevey (1 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Thanks for the cassette  Will be going on the bike on sat.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Just linked up to veloviewer. How do you show it here? (Might remove it if I don't like the data )


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just linked up to veloviewer. How do you show it here? (Might remove it if I don't like the data )


Once you have clicked on connect with Strava and let it update with all your rides, go to the signature image page and decide with the little tables how you want your data to appear. Once you are happy with it, there is a box with the image url to copy and paste onto your Strava profile settings. I am trying to remember if it did it directly or if I had to paste it onto word or something first??? Maybe getting mixed up with the mycyclelog.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Trial


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Nope, wait a sec, will have another go


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Nope, wait a sec, will have another go


I just looked at the signature code, try the BB code instead


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I just looked at the signature code, try the BB code instead


I think you might be right Nigel. I think that might have been the one I used.


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think you might be right Nigel. I think that might have been the one I used.


Yes I used BB code
I find Veloviewer very useful, can see progress on hills and other sectors over a period

Edit
My Veloviewer reportd most unimpressive Strava segments though"


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Another go


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Another go


Yay!


----------



## ChrisTh (1 May 2014)

Okay so I have been awol since buying my bike, work has kept me busy but kept up with the cycling!

I have a 8 mile commute in the mornings and just over 10 on way home (take long route), it takes me just over 20 mins in the morning and between 25-27mins on way home again. No idea if these times are good or not 

Only just over 500feet of hills on way in and 600 on way home mind. My journey is up and down all way.

Mainly posting these now as I pick up my new bike tomorrow and want to see if I improve etc. Going from a carerra zelos to a cube peloton race so I hope so 

Though the big test on new bike will be on my sunday rides, but I dont really keep track of them, just ride till I get bored/tired.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Well, I changed how it looked and now I can't redo it! Still trying again


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well, I changed how it looked and now I can't redo it! Still trying again


Get it how you want it, highlight the code in thee BB code box copy, paste into note pad (or similar) save, go to signature and paste the BB code there. Job done.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Now I'm only getting this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Copy this code




go to signature, clear contents and paste,


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Maybe I need to love to my laptop?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

@Nigelnaturist and @Mo1959 

You are geniuses! Thank you


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Maybe I need to love to my laptop?


You forgot your VV score


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Now I'd better get my ass in gear to increase some of those figures!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You forgot your VV score


Don't know what that is. Hold on!


----------



## DavidD (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> We have them in the family.


Reason I was asking was, I own a vehicle officially but rarely drive it as my wife uses it daily for her work and I cycle to work. Was curious how many other people would be in same position. And even if my wife is not using car I still woild rather cycle but maybe a topic for another thread


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

This better Nigel? No idea what it means though


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Getting frustrated now, it's showing on veloviewer but not here


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Getting frustrated now, it's showing on veloviewer but not here


Maybe you should quit while you are ahead. Lol


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Okey dokey. THINK I've done it. Need a coffee to clear my bonce now!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Getting frustrated now, it's showing on veloviewer but not here


what's missing?






Edit: scrub that your VW score is now showing...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> This better Nigel? No idea what it means though





Phoenix Lincs said:


> Getting frustrated now, it's showing on veloviewer but not here



And of course it changes my signature each time, so it looks like I was just being blind by now seeing it! Give me caffeine


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Suppose I better brave the weather and get the pooch out. Poor cat is curled up on my knee. She's not going to be happy. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Reason I was asking was, I own a vehicle officially but rarely drive it as my wife uses it daily for her work and I cycle to work. Was curious how many other people would be in same position. And even if my wife is not using car I still woild rather cycle but maybe a topic for another thread


We chat about anything in here, I think it will be come more common, there has defiantly been an increase in cyclists, but its probably better to ask those that commute like @Supersuperleeds.
My cousin bought me the bike in 2008 to ride to London from Dewsbury (wish I had known more at the time) and to do the W.N.B.R. there, I tried to raise some money for missing people on the ride there and back, but failed only got £23 (not very at advertising myself really). I rode a little between then and 2012, but nothing you would shout about once a week Dewsbury to Mirfield maybe 5 or 6 miles and around Dewsbury a little. I started by wanting to get to an avg of 15mph over most terrain so I could take the camera out, that bit never happened (well it did twice), though the 15mph avg I usually do now.



Riding into the Sunset. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


brotherton church by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


Evening Colours by nigelnaturist, on Flickr
Hope this is not offensive.


WNBR York 2013 Notice Us When We Are Not Naked by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose I better brave the weather and get the pooch out. Poor cat is curled up on my knee. She's not going to be happy. Lol


Best wishes. not looking great out. Forecast here is for very heavy rain this afternoon (and raintoday.co.uk confirms that) and I have to go out in it to get to the dr's...  won't be adding any extra miles to that distance if it is as bad as forecast! (could even be full waterproofs - top & bottoms!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> And of course it changes my signature each time, so it looks like I was just being blind by now seeing it! Give me caffeine


I can see it, it has something to do with segment potions and gives a score, the higher placed you are on a segment with lots of riders the higher the score, and so many are included to make up the score, dont fully understand the algorithms. Another great link on veloviewer (though its actually on strava), is the link that shows your ride and others you passed or were close to you/your ride (though I have noticed differences in time on some).





Click on the double arrow icon and it will show you, this is on your activities page on veloviewer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Reason I was asking was, I own a vehicle officially but rarely drive it as my wife uses it daily for her work and I cycle to work. Was curious how many other people would be in same position. And even if my wife is not using car I still woild rather cycle but maybe a topic for another thread


I used to be in the same position... I owned the car, but I only used it occasionally, my OH used it all the time. We just made sure that insurance were aware I was not the main driver of the car (despite being the owner and it being insured in my name). Didn't cost any extra. Now my OH owns the car and insures it with him as the main driver... but often the car just sits on the driveway looking forlornly at the bikes... (then usually breaking down - it is so attention seeking! ).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Best wishes. not looking great out. Forecast here is for very heavy rain this afternoon (and raintoday.co.uk confirms that) and I have to go out in it to get to the dr's...  won't be adding any extra miles to that distance if it is as bad as forecast! (could even be full waterproofs - top & bottoms!)


Surely after the Scandinavian countries the U.K. is a breeze


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I used to be in the same position... I owned the car, but I only used it occasionally, my OH used it all the time. We just made sure that insurance were aware I was not the main driver of the car (despite being the owner and it being insured in my name). Didn't cost any extra. Now my OH owns the car and insures it with him as the main driver... but often the car just sits on the driveway looking forlornly at the bikes... *(then usually breaking down - it is so attention seeking! *).


Aren't bikes the same


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs 
This is the main menu of my database.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Surely after the Scandinavian countries the U.K. is a breeze


I repeatedly got sunburnt in Scandinavia... I never expected temps of +35-38C in the far north of Sweden. Norway (except for 2 days) was the same as was Finland until we finally got to Helsinki and the tale end of a hurricane!

Those 2 days in the very far north of Norway did test me to the limit. I'm not sure I passed the test, simply survived. Never has a public toilet looked so inviting for the night!

from my own journal...


> The area reminded me of the more remote parts of the Isle of Lewis, or at least what it would look like if it was exposed to perma frost - desolate was the only phrase that came to mind and I usually see the best in wild areas. I tried taking some photos of the area, but they have not come out - the rain was simply too heavy, but imagine a quarry, with shattered stone/rocks everywhere, then add the heaviest rain storm you can imagine and leave nowhere for the water to drain away. Add a causeway for a road and throw some high winds and horizontal rain into the equation, (and a red skip pretending to be a set of bag pipes) and you will come close to what we cycled through. I might have thought differently if I could have actually seen something, but I was not in the most forgiving of moods and neither was the weather



and the next day was worse!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Aren't bikes the same


only when my OH gets his hands on them! Mind you that could be the cause of the issues with the car as well....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn reminds of when it rained on Skye uphill, and when it was bad it was just looked like the whole island was crying. I remember one period, it must have rained almost non stop for three weeks, but there were never any floods though quite a bit of erosion in some of the streams.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn reminds of when it rained on Skye uphill, and when it was bad it was just looked like the whole island was crying. I remember one period, it must have rained almost non stop for three weeks, but there were never any floods though quite a bit of erosion in some of the streams.


the following day was worse. We had a 400m climb straight out from the wild camp. It was torrential rain for the word go, so we only had a thin layer on underneath our waterproofs because we knew with that climbing we would be too warm. Once on the top, it was too windy to cycle on the right hand side of the road, in fact just sticking to anywhere on the tarmac (and I mean anywhere) was almost impossible and aiming for the double yellow lines up the middle of the road (Norway has yellow & white the other way around to the UK) was the best thing to do. At times I could not stand up in the wind, let alone cycle and was using the bike to brace myself against the wind trying hard to push the bike and continue. I was soaked to the skin because of sweat from earlier and it never stopped raining. And it was too cold to stop and eat anything more than 2 biscuits at a time. The rain was too heavy to allow you to stop and put more layers on - they would only get soaked before you could even get your waterproof off, let alone back on again and.... well it was very testing... My OH still wants a T-Shirt making up that says "I survived the 888" (888 being the road number from Mehamn to Ifjord. The following days were however stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose I better brave the weather and get the pooch out. Poor cat is curled up on my knee. She's not going to be happy. Lol



Short sleeves at 5:30 this morning in Leicester


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You forgot your VV score



Mines 92, I think it was 83 at beginning of the year. The easy way to get a jump in your score is to do more segments as your score is based on your best 100 segments

My top pos score is 99.67 - KOM out of 305 people


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Reason I was asking was, I own a vehicle officially but rarely drive it as my wife uses it daily for her work and I cycle to work. Was curious how many other people would be in same position. And even if my wife is not using car I still woild rather cycle but maybe a topic for another thread



We have two cars, given the choice the bike always wins


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mines 92, I think it was 83 at beginning of the year. T*he easy way to get a jump in your score is to do more segments as your score is based on your best 100 segments*
> 
> My top pos score is 99.67 - KOM out of 305 people


Mine was 83 end of last year, its gone up a little this month, or just get quicker on those you do.

I really think I am at the limit of what I can do on the Viking, 16-17mph avg's is hard work on a bike weighing around 14Kg's over distance, 15-16mph avg is ok, but doesn't get you higher scores. The thing to do is to do those segments you dont do often as the chances are you will have improved, but in my case they are quite some distance apart, and if you ever notice any new p.b. I set usually isn't local.
Also with more cyclists using strava it is becoming more difficult, I notice more places lost than gained.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well, I changed how it looked and now I can't redo it! Still trying again


Good luck. I gave up with mine in the end.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Good luck. I gave up with mine in the end.


Just follow previous instructions.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Short sleeves at 5:30 this morning in Leicester


Go away. Hope you get sunburn!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Go away. Hope you get sunburn!



No chance, whilst it is warm it is also quite cloudy


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2014)

No cycling today. Cloudy, overcast, raining. Went out this morning a took a few phots.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

It's getting dark in Leicester and starting to rain. Looks like I am going to get a good soaking on the way home, Karma or what @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's getting dark in Leicester and starting to rain. Looks like I am going to get a good soaking on the way home, Karma or what @Mo1959


I'm not laughing......honest......well not much!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

managed to miss the worst of it for my Dr's appointment but had to deal with the flooded roads, the debris and the wash off from the hills & fields around here. my lane is a mess again, back to only being able to cycle down one side of the single track lane - wash off from the fields is way too deep (and sand) to cycle through - needs a mtb tyre for that and then there was a mudslide under a railway bridge as well....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 May 2014)

Seems I chose a good day to take off (had painting to do, and had hope the new chainring would come), but have to be out tomorrow a.m. whatever the weather


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Seems I chose a good day to take off (had painting to do, and had hope the new chainring would come), but have to be out tomorrow a.m. whatever the weather


Quite enjoyed a day off too. Tomorrow morning still chilly, around 4 degrees with an easterly breeze but dry so I should get out for a bit.


----------



## morrisman (1 May 2014)

Day off here too, well as a morris man May 1st is a heavy dancing day so out this morning for sunrise and out this evening dancing at the White Horse Eaton Bray. Thought we were meant to be lucky etc, it rained this morning and it's raining again


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 May 2014)

Newbie progress update.

Still in limbo on Dr's orders - bit fatter than last time I posted too. Ordered new tyres from Rose 2 weeks ago and still waiting - got an email few days ago saying they do not get their stock till next week! Normally I'd be miffed but as I can't use the bike anyway for the first time on my life I am displaying some patience. Lovely Wife is in disbelief at my relaxed-ness! 

Whilst I am no Nigel when it comes to recording data I am still proud of my little graph database thingy - sad to say it is looking sorry for itself this year!

Safe riding all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not laughing......honest......well not much!



No need to laugh, the rain stopped for the commute home


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 May 2014)

I didn't choose the best of days to volunteer to marshall at the local TT. Cold, bit damp, and windy on the way back! I've updated Strava and VeloViewer, but don't know whether it changes anything, because I can't remember what it was! Doh!


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mines 92, I think it was 83 at beginning he year. The easy way to get a jump in your score is to do more segments as your score is based on your best 100 segments
> 
> My top pos score is 99.67 - KOM out of 305 people


Whenever I did more segments my score Went down, new segments inevitably had low scores mostly. Finally got to the position where my best 100 non downhill segments is increasing, score is up to 60


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2014)

Changing mine to include VV score (I hope)


----------



## Exile (1 May 2014)

Marathons arrived and were fitted last night. Went on with rather less faff than I'd expected, although I suspect that's down to them being the chunky 38c sort rather than the skinny type most 'round these parts choose (my bike, like me, is built for comfort, not speed). They seem to have been worth the cost, as I managed to get from home to work and back again without any issues. 

Also got to use the Garmin properly today, because I remembered to hook everything up and repeat the needed incantations to have it all detected. So much data, I don't know what to half of it means or what to do with the other half! I think I'm going to be spending at least as long staring at numbers and charts as I do riding from now on.


----------



## puffinbilly (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont know if anyone saw this from the Challenge on Veloviwer http://www.strava.com/activities/132695461#comments it one amazing ride.
> 
> He could do the race across America at his avg sp 8.8 days with 3.2 days rest ( I think its about 12 days to cover about 3,200 miles), but conditions are so different.



I did say I'd become addicted - only popped out for a quick spin - once I got to Newcastle, wife rang, picked her up in Carlisle and gave her a 'backer' to Newcastle then just thought I was feeling fresh so poodled down to London. Thinking I've a couple of days free over the bank holiday weekend so might do the LEJOG.

Then I woke up and have only completed 700 miles ytd out of an aimed for 5000 - so some serious cycling to be done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

@SpokeyDokey its quite fun really and whats more when all the satellites get knocked out by a solar flare we still have the data


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2014)

Exile said:


> So much data, I don't know what to half of it means or what to do with the other half! I think I'm going to be spending at least as long staring at numbers and charts as I do riding from now on.


Oh no.......not another statistics geek!  Just joking....enjoy your new gadget.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.......not another statistics geek!  Just joking....enjoy your new gadget.


We cant all do the big miles you and @Supersuperleeds do so have to take other pleasures from the activities


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

The difference wind can make 
I did this segment twice this week 





Its basically a straight level road heading east, Wed the wind speed 6mph from the south, Sun 10mph E.N.E.

http://www.strava.com/segments/6014932

a list of all my times on it, not sure the first one is right, and the last I had to stop.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The difference wind can make
> I did this segment twice this week
> View attachment 43919
> 
> ...


It's annoying how it estimates your power to be much lower because you were slowed by the wind. I bet you were putting just as much, if not more, power into the pedals.

Quite enjoyed my run this morning. Bit chilly but reasonably pleasant. Chain dropped off the outside of the big ring when I was changing up though. Did it on the last ride too. I never know which screw needs adjusting and which way to turn it???? Doesn't have high and low marked on it. It's ok if I'm really careful with the shifter and not push it too far over.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

@Mo1959 I cant tell you my hrm wasn't working, but taking a known max of 183 (from more than one occasion) if you take the (21st Sept) 2nd fastest of 135/183 its 73.7% of my max then take the 8 Aug almost the same hr 136 but 4.2mph slower so from that I was working harder but slower. like I say dont take much notice of the stats on there, veloviewer does do better at these things.

Got to go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The difference wind can make
> I did this segment twice this week
> View attachment 43919
> 
> ...



I caught a tailwind this morning and took a segment from 38 seconds down to 27 seconds, that's nearly a 30% improvement just down to the wind.


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

I am definitely not a newbie as I have been cycling for 25 years initially due to disability discrimination but now I would not buy a car even if I could get my
licence back. I get a serious injury/illness every now and again and I basically have to start again. Previously but not regularly I would note my times on specific rides using my GPS and try and beat it. The problem I always found was that with all the rides being rural if I had improved my times I was never quite sure it wasn't due to the weather particularly the wind conditions or even the road conditions (tractors covering the road in mud) If my time had not improved the opposite view prevailed. The wind here blows North all the way to South (going through East). Nowadays I have given up and do the opposite and keep an eye on my GPS and make sure I don't exceed an average speed of 8 miles an hour and simply enjoy the view. As I now ride a Rohloff equipped Thorn and I am an old fart I would never beat my previous best anyway, well I doubt it. I can still knock out a 60 miler but I never time it, I just stick with what I normally did in the past anyway, which was do a route with 2 or 3 real ale pubs.
I am afraid I don't believe that reaching peak fitness is actually good for you. A better way of putting that would be that jogging is healthier than running but of course running is much better for you that doing sod all. Which in my opinion is akin to chasing death.
Now what was this thread about


----------



## Exile (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.......not another statistics geek!  Just joking....enjoy your new gadget.


On my past form with tech I'll use it every ride for the next month or so, then it'll become an "if I remember" thing.

That said, colourful spreadsheets are rather pretty to look at


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

Just thought of something when I used an exercise bike I used calories burnt as away for seeing if I had improved. As I used lots of different programmes on the bike it was the only comparable way to measure improvements. The greater calories consumed the greater the improvement.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

@brand I dont think many in here are anywhere near peak fitness apart from few, its just good fun,and getting out, I dont take much notice of p.b.'s these days as @Supersuperleeds just pointed out I generally need a good tail wind (thank f for that Chris I thought it was only my imagination that wind), I averaged 15mph last year and its about that (as of yesterday 0.01mph difference), this I am happy with that.

Off to fit the new chainring in a min. See if my theory works.


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's annoying how it estimates your power to be much lower because you were slowed by the wind. I bet you were putting just as much, if not more, power into the pedals.
> 
> Quite enjoyed my run this morning. Bit chilly but reasonably pleasant. Chain dropped off the outside of the big ring when I was changing up though. Did it on the last ride too. I never know which screw needs adjusting and which way to turn it???? Doesn't have high and low marked on it. It's ok if I'm really careful with the shifter and not push it too far over.


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @brand I dont think many in here are anywhere near peak fitness apart from few, its just good fun,and getting out, I dont take much notice of p.b.'s these days as @Supersuperleeds just pointed out I generally need a good tail wind (thank f for that Chris I thought it was only my imagination that wind), I averaged 15mph last year and its about that (as of yesterday 0.01mph difference), this I am happy with that.
> 
> Of to fit the new chainring in a min. See if my theory works.


Respect... I said that with my arms crossed while holding down my two middle fingers. What that means is....... I have no idea


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> View attachment 43935
> View attachment 43936


Wrong end.
@Mo1959 what mech is it.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> View attachment 43935
> View attachment 43936


Thanks Damon, but it's the front derailleur that must need a wee tweek. It must be moving a fraction too far to the outside and chain has dropped off the outside of the big ring. It's microshifters on my Forme and you push a paddle over to the inside to change up. It feels like it has a bit of trim to it and if I'm careful and don't push it too far I think I can stop it happening, but it was ok up till a few days ago???


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

brand said:


> Respect... I said that with my arms crossed while holding down my two middle fingers. What that means is....... I have no idea


Dont understand,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Damon, but it's the front derailleur that must need a wee tweek. It must be moving a fraction too far to the outside and chain has dropped off the outside of the big ring. It's microshifters on my Forme and you push a paddle over to the inside to change up. It feels like it has a bit of trim to it and if I'm careful and don't push it too far I think I can stop it happening, but it was ok up till a few days ago???


Has the ring took a knock, can happen if its not running true.


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Damon, but it's the front derailleur that must need a wee tweek. It must be moving a fraction too far to the outside and chain has dropped off the outside of the big ring. It's microshifters on my Forme and you push a paddle over to the inside to change up. It feels like it has a bit of trim to it and if I'm careful and don't push it too far I think I can stop it happening, but it was ok up till a few days ago???


Stop pi**ring about with derailleurs get yourself a Rohloff.... although it may cost more than the bike worth?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Has the ring took a knock, can happen if its not running true.


Not that I am aware of Nigel. Chain's a bit manky with the grubby roads at the moment, but I woulnd't imagine that would cause it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

@Mo1959 whatever it is put the chain on the large ring, and tighten the top adjuster it should move the cage back toward the frame, if its the wrong one the screw will not move anything so put it back to where it was and do the other, you will see or better if you hold the cage feel it move
Tighten is always clockwise, unless a reverse thread not many screws are. just things like pedals ect.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2014)

I hate front derailleurs. Lol. I love my hybrid with the single chainring and would be perfectly happy if all my bikes just had single chainrings and wide range rear cassettes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

sorry mo that should read if its the wrong one it wont move anything


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont understand,


Neither do I? Although I was respecting your post I just don't understand why "young" people would say that while gesturlating with there appendages in that way!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I hate front derailleurs. Lol. I love my hybrid with the single chainring and would be perfectly happy if all my bikes just had single chainrings and wide range rear cassettes.


They are easy Mo just practise and practise, alot of times you get chain rub because the cage isn't set right (usually from new and people don't know better)


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wrong end.
> @Mo1959 what mech is it.



Oops


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

brand said:


> Neither do I? Although I was respecting your post I just don't understand why "young" people would say that while gesturlating with there appendages in that way!!


How old do you think I am


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

If that is a picture of you 60 chasing 70! According to my daughters I have the body of 60 year old and the mind of 15 year old...sometimes your children can be hurtful


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 43937
> View attachment 43938



Cheers Damon, something else for me to fiddle with and knacker up and then go sweet talk the lbs to fix it for me whilst I wait


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How old do you think I am



I'll go for 78


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Thanks guys, much appreciated 
I was just going to say chain ring done, but stuff you lot,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated
> I was just going to say chain ring done, but stuff you lot,



Well, you did ask and my mother told me I was to never lie, especially to someone old enough to be my grandfather


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well, you did ask and my mother told me I was to never lie, especially to someone old enough to be my grandfather


lets see if your as fast as me when your 78 then 

Right I am off to see if this 40th ring works how I was planning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> lets see if your as fast as me when your 78 then
> 
> Right I am off to see if this 40th ring works how I was planning.



Probably not as fast as you now, never mind when I am 78. Is that a 40 tooth ring or the fortieth ring you have fitted


----------



## Stonechat (2 May 2014)

Did a good ride this afternoon and some of it on new terrain for me
Loop with 44.3 miles 14.4 mph, accrdoing to Strava 1400 feet - should be about 1600 feet
Not that wam but managed with short s/s top and a gilet

Middle third was some nice country roads around Pirbright, but later hit traffic and school run so slowed a bit
Also managed to loose the route once but sorted that


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 May 2014)

@Exile 

What Marathons did you get?

I have 32mm Supremes but have some 35mm Deluxe on order that will get here once the much vaunted German efficiency machine known as Rose gets into gear.

I am hoping they will dig in a bit more on the iffy roads I ride on.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 43937
> View attachment 43938


Right, armed with this knowledge I think it's time to regain the use of all gears again.

 first time failed, having a cup of tea and a think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Probably not as fast as you now, never mind when I am 78. Is that a 40 tooth ring or the fortieth ring you have fitted


I have probably fitted 78 rings 

It were a bit wicked out.


----------



## Stonechat (2 May 2014)

brand said:


> Just thought of something when I used an exercise bike I used calories burnt as away for seeing if I had improved. As I used lots of different programmes on the bike it was the only comparable way to measure improvements. The greater calories consumed the greater the improvement.


Calories used on a ride or exercise bike are only an estimate


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

I don't care what anyone thinks I ride Marathon Plus. Before anyone comes up with the crap they normally come up with try having a puncture come back from the pub at 2am on a pitch black country lane when it is bucketing down. 
Of course there are disadvantages with them. It was so long since I had a puncture I forgot how to disengage the Rohloff.


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Calories used on a ride or exercise bike are only an estimate


That isn't relevant. As long as it is accurate in its inaccuracies!! If it is always out by 10% ie you do 250 calories an hour but it says 225 and you improve to 300 but it says 270 why would it matter. There only numbers. A measurable improvement is an improvement. Remember you are trying to measure an improvement when there are variables that can not be measured. The weather


----------



## brand (2 May 2014)

Bloody cheek just been asked if I want some home made burgers and loaves dropped of at my house by people I will see in the pub in an hours time. Just in case you crash and squash them on the way home. My answer was simple do you think I always crash on the way home from the pub? No but you mainly do! Bloody cheek its badgers running out in front of me that cause me to crash. Gas them gas the lot of them!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2014)

I feel like I'm 78. Does that count?


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right, armed with this knowledge I think it's time to regain the use of all gears again.
> 
> first time failed, having a cup of tea and a think.


Given up before I loose my temper 

I have got the middle and big ring working again without horrendous grating noises so I'm quitting while I can still ride it! 
I have my new wheels here waiting to be fitted ( I wonder what I can cock up on that ) but don't want to start replacing until after tomorrow's ride out with the local club (H-Bug).


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I feel like I'm 78. Does that count?


Lol. I'll be 55 on Monday. Starting to feel scarily close to 60!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2014)

MI'm959 said:


> Lol. I'll be 55 on Monday. Starting to feel scarily close to 60!


55? Pah. Im closer to 60 than you are. Happy birthday for monday Mo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

brand said:


> That isn't relevant. As long as it is accurate in its inaccuracies!! If it is always out by 10% ie you do 250 calories an hour but it says 225 and you improve to 300 but it says 270 why would it matter. There only numbers. A measurable improvement is an improvement. Remember you are trying to measure an improvement when there ate variables that can not be measured. The weather


You want to be reducing calories over the same work rate to show an improvement as your body is becoming more efficient, using more just shows you worked harder, a good way to work out how hard you worked and this will include everything, divide your avg hr by your max hr for example, I have a known max of 183 (work out my age from that if you want) this is from a couple of readings over time so is not a spike, so todays riding of 
39.9miles avg sp 14.93mph 1624ft elev 40.7ft/mile 10-12mph n or ne winds avg cad of 82rpm avg hr 140.25 % of max hr 76.64% cals 2341 cals/mile 58.67
wed
53.23miles avg sp 15.66mph 1525ft elev 28.65ft/mile wind 5-6 mph s/se avg cad 85rpm avg hr 143 % of max 78.14% cals 2784 cals/mile 52.3

So I actually worked harder on wed than today but was more efficient, is this due to the wind probably, plus I was carrying extra weight in panniers for 10 miles today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I'll be 55 on Monday. Starting to feel scarily close to 60!


I bet your hr would say different though Mo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not that I am aware of Nigel. Chain's a bit manky with the grubby roads at the moment, but I woulnd't imagine that would cause it.


Mine seems a bit out today, it came off, the reach of the cage is going to far, so i will adjust the stop tomorrow. I cant really comment if the lower gearing helped as the wind was a bit evil at times (or rather wasn't dressed for the ne wind) though the last bit up through Darrington seemed better, but could have been helped by the wind, I was on a higher rear gear than normal, and that was the object of the exercise.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

@BrianEvesham I dont know what else to suggest.
Put your F.D. lever so it is in the low postion, release cable/clamp on F.D. the cage if it hasnt already gone on to the small ring should do so now, if not adjust the adjust screw till it does, make note of which one it is as the other is the high adjuster, remember what i said about cable adjusters though, reattach cable with clamp taking up any slack, you lever is now in the low position as is the cage, now move it to the middle ring with the lever it should move on the middle ring now, if not its likely to be the high adjuster screw stopping it, if it moves on the middle fine, next try the large if not its the large adjuster screw slacken this off as its the cable tension that moves it across.
It might be an idea to undo both adjust screws till the cage moves across all three rings then adjust them till the cage is 1mm from the outside on the large and inside on the small ring.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Given up before I loose my temper
> 
> I have got the middle and big ring working again without horrendous grating noises so I'm quitting while I can still ride it!
> I have my new wheels here waiting to be fitted ( I wonder what I can cock up on that ) but don't want to start replacing until after tomorrow's ride out with the local club (H-Bug).



If you're out with other cyclists, ask them, I'd like to bet somebody would be able to help or point you in the right directions


----------



## NorvernRob (2 May 2014)

Went out on my usual 20 mile training loop with a pal tonight, took it reasonably steady most of the way but felt good so had a go at two strava segments and bagged me a couple of top 10's (same hill going down then coming back up on the way home).

Then I remembered about another segment up a hill just behind my house, thought it was rude not to have a go and blitzed it. 24.9km/h average compared to the previous KOM 14.6! Tbf not many people have done it but you can only beat what's there.

https://www.strava.com/activities/136605943


----------



## Razzle (2 May 2014)

Cold hands
Cold feet
Cold nipples 

Cramp in calves and feet

Bad ride. 

I had a decent average speed up until I started getting cramp and had to back off the power and just spin about 14-15mph all 2nd half. Been in 30-40 mins and still can't feel my feet

Just like to say thanks to @Dangermouse for the cleat bolts he kindly posted to me, they were waiting when I arrived home today so they were installed and out I went. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/136620039

Cheers

Daz


----------



## NorvernRob (2 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Cold hands
> Cold feet
> Cold nipples
> 
> ...



I wear a pair of thin ankle socks and a pair of merino socks on top, been doing this since February and never once had cold or uncomfortable feet. Glove wise I wear Planet X full finger roubaix gloves when it's cold, and normal fingerless when it's a bit warmer. Again no issues at all with cold hands. 

The socks were £4, and the gloves were £7 and £4 so you don't need to spend silly amounts to keep warm.


----------



## Razzle (2 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I wear a pair of thin ankle socks and a pair of merino socks on top, been doing this since February and never once had cold or uncomfortable feet. Glove wise I wear Planet X full finger roubaix gloves when it's cold, and normal fingerless when it's a bit warmer. Again no issues at all with cold hands.
> 
> The socks were £4, and the gloves were £7 and £4 so you don't need to spend silly amounts to keep warm.



I've not had a problem with the coldness and cramp in my feet / calves up until today though I did wear a different pair of socks today so I wonder if that was the cause.


----------



## Exile (2 May 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Exile
> 
> What Marathons did you get?
> 
> ...



I went for the 38mm Plus' as the bike came with 38mm tyres so it was a straight swap. Considered getting the Supreme, but just couldn't justify paying the extra 50% a tyre to myself. These are good enough to get me to and from work, and out at the weekend, which is all I need from a tyre.


----------



## RWright (2 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's annoying how it estimates your power to be much lower because you were slowed by the wind. I bet you were putting just as much, if not more, power into the pedals.
> 
> Quite enjoyed my run this morning. Bit chilly but reasonably pleasant. Chain dropped off the outside of the big ring when I was changing up though. Did it on the last ride too. I never know which screw needs adjusting and which way to turn it???? Doesn't have high and low marked on it. It's ok if I'm really careful with the shifter and not push it too far over.


 
One of my bikes is doing the same thing. I finally got back out today and I had not gone fifty yards and shifted and my chain came off on the outside of the front ring. I remembered it was doing it last time I took it out. I didn't feel like taking it back home and messing with it so I just shifted from the small front ring to the large one very lightly.  My shifting is normally done with very little thought. (and my equipment pays the price) I guess it is time to give my bikes a tune up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

RWright said:


> One of my bikes is doing the same thing. I finally got back out today and I had not gone fifty yards and shifted and my chain came off on the outside of the front ring. I remembered it was doing it last time I took it out. I didn't feel like taking it back home and messing with it so I just shifted from the small front ring to the large one very lightly.  My shifting is normally done with very little thought. (and my equipment pays the price) I guess it is time to give my bikes a tune up.


Thats what a multi tool is for , hope your keeping well Rocky.


----------



## RWright (2 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thats what a multi tool is for , hope your keeping well Rocky.


 Doing well Nigel, nice to see you could get back out on the bike sooner than expected. I am just now getting back up to speed after my little accident and the weather has been just crazy here. I hope to be easing back into a daily routine now. The knee and hamstring seem like they can take some work now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

RWright said:


> Doing well Nigel, nice to see you could get back out on the bike sooner than expected. I am just now getting back up to speed after my little accident and the weather has been just crazy here. I hope to be easing back into a daily routine now. The knee and hamstring seem like they can take some work now.


I was in a little pain today, might be just a change of shorts though.


----------



## NorvernRob (2 May 2014)

RWright said:


> One of my bikes is doing the same thing. I finally got back out today and I had not gone fifty yards and shifted and my chain came off on the outside of the front ring. I remembered it was doing it last time I took it out. I didn't feel like taking it back home and messing with it so I just shifted from the small front ring to the large one very lightly.  My shifting is normally done with very little thought. (and my equipment pays the price) I guess it is time to give my bikes a tune up.



I found this video and article explains exactly how the front derailleur works, and how to set it up from scratch much better than others I've watched. 

http://roadcyclinguk.com/how-to/maintenance/video-how-to-adjust-a-front-derailleur.html


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 May 2014)

Cheers @Nigelnaturist I'll have another go in the morning.


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2014)

I had problems ages ago with my chain coming off when I was setting off from the lights (generally I had changed gear to a lower one, then once it settled, moved pedals backwards slightly as I slowed to the lights to get the crank in the right place to push off - then as I pushed, the chain would come off).

It was simply a matter of adjusting the correct H or L screw on the deraillieur and that all stopped. As you turn you should see the derailleur move, and the amount you move it should be just enough to stop the chain from coming off, without bringing in excessive chain rubbing. If you cant find that balance, more extensive adjustments will have to be made, and @Nigelnaturist's video looks like an excellent guide for that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> I had problems ages ago with my chain coming off when I was setting off from the lights (generally I had changed gear to a lower one, then once it settled, moved pedals backwards slightly as I slowed to the lights to get the crank in the right place to push off - then as I pushed, the chain would come off).
> 
> It was simply a matter of adjusting the correct H or L screw on the deraillieur and that all stopped. As you turn you should see the derailleur move, and the amount you move it should be just enough to stop the chain from coming off, without bringing in excessive chain rubbing. If you cant find that balance, more extensive adjustments will have to be made, and @Nigelnaturist's video looks like an excellent guide for that.


Still trying to figure out how a descriptive text becomes a video


----------



## Nomadski (2 May 2014)

Sorry @Nigelnaturist, gave you credit for @NorvernRob's video which was a good viewing.

In my defence I have had a bottle of Pinot Grigio...

Have spent this evening trying to conjure up a route with some hills to get me huffing and puffing, probably tomorrow as the forecast is good. Came up with this - http://app.strava.com/routes/310312

It looks hard but doable.

But then I have had a bottle of Pinot Grigio...


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Sorry @Nigelnaturist, gave you credit for @NorvernRob's video which was a good viewing.
> 
> In my defence I have had a bottle of Pinot Grigio...
> 
> ...


Just stick another bottle of it in your bottle cage and you'll never notice the hills!


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Sorry @Nigelnaturist, gave you credit for @NorvernRob's video which was a good viewing.
> 
> In my defence I have had a bottle of Pinot Grigio...
> 
> ...


Whoa there's some hills there and over 50 miles
Leith Hill and Box Hill in one ride I have not done


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's annoying how it estimates your power to be much lower because you were slowed by the wind. I bet you were putting just as much, if not more, power into the pedals.
> 
> Quite enjoyed my run this morning. Bit chilly but reasonably pleasant. Chain dropped off the outside of the big ring when I was changing up though. Did it on the last ride too. I never know which screw needs adjusting and which way to turn it???? Doesn't have high and low marked on it. It's ok if I'm really careful with the shifter and not push it too far over.


That's why the pros use power meters
Too expensive though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2014)

Exile said:


> I went for the 38mm Plus' as the bike came with 38mm tyres so it was a straight swap. Considered getting the Supreme, but just couldn't justify paying the extra 50% a tyre to myself. These are good enough to get me to and from work, and out at the weekend, which is all I need from a tyre.



I have the Pluses on all my bikes ranging from 25mm up to 38mm, great tyre, though some like @fossyant think they are the creation of the devil


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just stick another bottle of it in your bottle cage and you'll never notice the hills!



or the chain rub, or probably even the fact the chain has come off


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 May 2014)

Right, I've had my Shreddies and a large mug of tea. House to myself for a few hours as they have all gone out shopping. Time to get the bike back on the stand and sort this Gear thing out once and for all.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I may be awhile


----------



## stevey (3 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right, I've had my Shreddies and a large mug of tea. House to myself for a few hours as they have all gone out shopping. Time to get the bike back on the stand and sort this Gear thing out once and for all.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


We have faith


----------



## morrisman (3 May 2014)

Right I've had my porridge and a large mug of coffee. House to myself for a few hours as they Mrs Morrisman gone out taking bluebell pictures. Time to get the bike out and RIDE!


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have the Pluses on all my bikes ranging from 25mm up to 38mm, great tyre, though some like @fossyant think they are the creation of the devil


I still have the supplied Felt brand tyres on mine. Supposed to be puncture resistant, but I've had two.
L2B is a few weeks and wondering if I should change them. Key factors are grip and puncture proofing


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right, I've had my Shreddies and a large mug of tea. House to myself for a few hours as they have all gone out shopping. Time to get the bike back on the stand and sort this Gear thing out once and for all.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You sound like Captain Oates


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 May 2014)

Result
Just a quick blast up the road (literally) and all seems right, slight issues on rear mech which I will look at after fitting new wheels tomorrow.
Hopefully a biggish ride (by my standards ) later today at 2pm.

Warming up nicely here in Evesham 




Stonechat said:


> You sound like Captain Oates


Who's Captain Oats?

Edit:
 But of course!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I still have the supplied Felt brand tyres on mine. Supposed to be puncture resistant, but I've had two.
> L2B is a few weeks and wondering if I should change them. Key factors are grip and puncture proofing


It may not be the tyre, I have had 3 punctures since Aug (5,100 miles on Gatorskins) two pinch punctures and one a failed patch. The front is good for a few more thousand miles the rear whilst still ok will need to get changed soonish, the best I got out of an Ultra Sport was 4,500 but had loads of punctures, they have also had a positive effect how I ride as I have virtually no fear of a puncture, also on a cost side even though more expensive currently £23 @ Halfords 700x23c the Ultra Sports are £20 I think its worth the extra.

EDIT
Halfords currently have two 700x23c one at £23 and one at £25.50, I dont know whats going there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Result
> Just a quick blast up the road (literally) and all seems right, slight issues on rear mech which I will look at after fitting new wheels tomorrow.
> Hopefully a biggish ride (by my standards ) later today at 2pm.


Nice one, its not that difficult and once you have done it a few times it becomes 2nd nature, a few things to watch for in the future, angle of cage (parallel with rings), height and if the cage is bent (though I did a fair few miles with one that was bent), I still forget which one is the high or low adjuster.

Good luck with the ride


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have the Pluses on all my bikes ranging from 25mm up to 38mm, great tyre, though some like @fossyant think they are the creation of the devil



They are.  For use by farmers. Even my MTB tyres are half the weight of Marathons.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have the Pluses on all my bikes ranging from 25mm up to 38mm, great tyre, though some like @fossyant think they are the creation of the devil


you can add me in on that as well... had 1 on my expedition bike for a while. Hated the thing; it was horrible - handling went to pot as well. Actually preferred the Marathon Extremes to the Marathon pluses! now on Durano pluses on my road bike and very happy with the grip and fairy resistance!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> They are.  For use by farmers. Even my MTB tyres are half the weight of Marathons.





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you can add me in on that as well... had 1 on my expedition bike for a while. Hated the thing; it was horrible - handling went to pot as well. Actually preferred the Marathon Extremes to the Marathon pluses! now on Durano pluses on my road bike and very happy with the grip and fairy resistance!



Caught two little fish  .

We need a fishing smiley


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you can add me in on that as well... had 1 on my expedition bike for a while. Hated the thing; it was horrible - handling went to pot as well. Actually preferred the Marathon Extremes to the Marathon pluses! *now on Durano pluses on my road bike and very happy with the grip and fairy resistance!*


Ditto. Whilst they may not be the lightest out there, they fill you with confidence. Grip well and as puncture resistant as a reasonably rolling road tyre can be expected to be I think.


----------



## brand (3 May 2014)

As I have said many times before if you only use Marathon Plus you will never notice the difference! I have just put my 3rd pair on last week and I have 1 pair left. I never notice the difference, well I wouldn't do! Have you ever thought you are looking for faults? Other than weight (fair one). I bet the difference in handling is imaginary.
The only other tyres I use are the schwalbe spikes in the winter which clearly have advantages.


----------



## brand (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You want to be reducing calories over the same work rate to show an improvement as your body is becoming more efficient, using more just shows you worked harder, a good way to work out how hard you worked and this will include everything, divide your avg hr by your max hr for example, I have a known max of 183 (work out my age from that if you want) this is from a couple of readings over time so is not a spike, so todays riding of
> 39.9miles avg sp 14.93mph 1624ft elev 40.7ft/mile 10-12mph n or ne winds avg cad of 82rpm avg hr 140.25 % of max hr 76.64% cals 2341 cals/mile 58.67
> wed
> 53.23miles avg sp 15.66mph 1525ft elev 28.65ft/mile wind 5-6 mph s/se avg cad 85rpm avg hr 143 % of max 78.14% cals 2784 cals/mile 52.3
> ...


 
Huh
nine sprechen sie deutsch!
I don't like smiley faces but 
I get the gist you go for 39.9miles ride and spend an hour working out how well you did. Okay an exaggerated.
When I got a bit of Arthritis I decided to use a ski machine so my knee wasn't knackered for a game of Rugby on Saturday. I put in the settings and never changed them age weight stayed the same. Although my weight didn't change anyway if I was able to burn more calories in 1 hour session then my ability/fitness had improved. I could break off from the scrum and get to the break down. Instead of waiting for the next break down to come to me. I could see that my fitness had improved as the machine showed an increase calorie consumption and my fitness on the pitch.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

@brand most of us can burn more calories in an hour just by working harder, it doesn't necessarily mean you are fitter. If you do the same work load over the same time and use less calories your fitter as your body is converting stored energy into used energy more efficiently, providing everything else is the same, which in cycling never is.


----------



## brand (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @brand most of us can burn more calories in an hour just by working harder, it doesn't necessarily mean you are fitter. If you do the same work load over the same time and use less calories your fitter as your body is converting stored energy into used energy more efficiently, providing everything else is the same, which in cycling never is.


Yes but if you can burn more calories in an hour then that also means your fitter as you are able to convert more calories in an hour. If you do the same work load and use less calories then your not pushing yourself although that is very very good way of measuring an improvement... all things being equal? which you say and are and obviously correct, never are. So why not just keep it simple. I just did an hours ride and used 250 calories. Up to now I was never capable of burning 250 calories in an hour so I am fitter.
My point is you cannot sort out all the variables so don't bother keep it simple. OR use an exercise bike every now and again (always on the same programme) to see if you have got fitter.
This worked for me when recovering from an illness. Each day I would set a programme some times different ones. Also setting time and calories. When I got to the hour I noted the calorie consumption. As the calories used increased I was clearly get fitter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

brand said:


> Yes but if you can burn more calories in an hour then that also means your fitter as you are able to convert more calories in an hour. If you do the same work load and use less calories then your not pushing yourself although that is very very good way of measuring an improvement... all things being equal? which you say and are and obviously correct, never are. So why not just keep it simple. I just did an hours ride and used 250 calories. Up to now I was never capable of burning 250 calories in an hour so I am fitter.
> My point is you cannot sort out all the variables so don't bother keep it simple. OR use an exercise bike every now and again (always on the same programme) to see if you have got fitter.
> This worked for me when recovering from an illness. Each day I would set a programme some times different ones. Also setting time and calories. When I got to the hour I noted the calorie consumption. As the calories used increased I was clearly get fitter.


I was in hospital April 4-6, and I have just completed 490 miles between 16/04-02/05 an avg of 35 miles for each day ridden avg speed various, however my avg hr% of max has gone done from 85% to 76%, if you really want I can tell you how hard each ride was ft/mile cals used hence cals per/mile per hr ect, so I know from varies bits of data how one ride compares with another, and how i felt on each ride, as some rides you do well some you dont, tiredness comes into, then it becomes the ability to keep going which is also a sign of fitness, there are to many things in CYCLING that effect things, riding a stationary training proves nothing on the road.


----------



## brand (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I was in hospital April 4-6, and I have just completed 490 miles between 16/04-02/05 an avg of 35 miles for each day ridden avg speed various, however my avg hr% of max has gone done from 85% to 76%, if you really want I can tell you how hard each ride was ft/mile cals used hence cals per/mile per hr ect, so I know from varies bits of data how one ride compares with another, and how i felt on each ride, as some rides you do well some you dont, tiredness comes into, then it becomes the ability to keep going which is also a sign of fitness, there are to many things in CYCLING that effect things, riding a stationary training proves nothing on the road.


That is kind of the point! An exercise bike is a reliable measure of improvement.
Now bugger of I am going to the pub and I don't care how long it takes to get there but I will note all the variables for the way home and relate them to the time taken and see if theres been an improvement (all things considered).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

For example the riding I did yesterday (as a total) was more than twice as difficult as Wednesdays per mile diffculty/mile 5.77 compared with 11.56 (or 28.65ft/mile and 40.7ft/mile but I also rode further), yet my %hrmax was down from 78.14% on Wed to 76.64% yesterday, however I used 58.67cals/mile yesterday compared with 52.3 on Wed and I used 818.23 cals an hr on Wed and 876.23 cals an hr yesterday, 
So the ride yesterday was harder, and I used more cals per hr and per mile, but I used them with a lower heart rate, so it stands to reason I was fitter yesterday than Wed, if you want I will give you the avg cals per H.B.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

brand said:


> That is kind of the point! An exercise bike is a reliable measure of improvement.
> Now bugger of I am going to the pub and I don't care how long it takes to get there but I will note all the variables for the way home and relate them to the time taken and see if theres been an improvement (all things considered).


I give up, I dont particularly care about it, I just log my rides the database does the rest, I ride because I enjoy it.
By the way its you that is "Buggering off" if your off to the pub.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

brand said:


> That is kind of the point! An exercise bike is a reliable measure of improvement.
> Now bugger of I am going to the pub and I don't care how long it takes to get there but I will note all the variables for the way home and relate them to the time taken and see if theres been an improvement (all things considered).


Remember and ask the barman how many calories are in your beer


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Remember and ask the barman how many calories are in your beer



 nice one Mo1959


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

I distinctly feel after all recent rides much better than I did after lesser rides a few months back
I feel I could work harder at my rides, but not sure how much it matters


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

People should think less about the technicalities and more about just having fun. I don't care about hr, cadence, times, yada yada. For me, its about enjoyment. It doesn't matter how far or long it takes, or how short your journey is. Just enjoy.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> People should think less about the technicalities and more about just having fun. I don't care about hr, cadence, times, yada yada. For me, its about enjoyment. It doesn't matter how far or long it takes, or how short your journey is. Just enjoy.


Ahhhh, but just think, if you burn an extra 300 calories you could have a cake when you get back!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I distinctly feel after all recent rides much better than I did after lesser rides a few months back
> I feel I could work harder at my rides, but not sure how much it matters


It doesn't really matter Bob so long as you can ride and get up the hills you need to, its more about enjoying it (though I think we all wonder why sometimes), cycling fitness is something that takes time to acquire (thats why I am still a newbie), and its not something that can be measured in how much you can produce in an hour on a cycling machine, dont get me wrong there are benefits to them, but I still would rather be out in the middle of winter than in some gym, and thats where other types of fitness come in the mental ability to keep going (and this is what helps me the most with my health), and not to wonder in to local when things get tough.


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhhh, but just think, if you burn an extra 300 calories you could have a cake when you get back!


I do sometimes feel ravenous when getting in after a ride. Got through a big bag of Hula Hoops once


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhhh, but just think, if you burn an extra 300 calories you could have a cake when you get back!


I would have it anyway, 7,000 cals used in the last three days riding how many cakes is that, mind you I think the bryton reads a little high.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I do sometimes feel ravenous when getting in after a ride. Got through a big bag of Hula Hoops once


Good for salt replacement


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I do sometimes feel ravenous when getting in after a ride. Got through a big bag of Hula Hoops once


Ha, ha. Not much eating in them. They are full of holes! 

I do like crisps must admit but I have been behaving lately and not buying them.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Good for salt replacement


and they are suitable for me (unlike most cake) which is a real bonus being allergic to dairy


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It may not be the tyre, I have had 3 punctures since Aug (5,100 miles on Gatorskins) two pinch punctures and one a failed patch. The front is good for a few more thousand miles the rear whilst still ok will need to get changed soonish, the best I got out of an Ultra Sport was 4,500 but had loads of punctures, they have also had a positive effect how I ride as I have virtually no fear of a puncture, also on a cost side even though more expensive currently £23 @ Halfords 700x23c the Ultra Sports are £20 I think its worth the extra.
> 
> EDIT
> Halfords currently have two 700x23c one at £23 and one at £25.50, I dont know whats going there.


I get a bit confused by tyres - people swear by one type and rubbish another
Will probably have to use trial and error when getting new tyres


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and they are suitable for me (unlike most cake) which is a real bonus being allergic to dairy


I can't sympathise enough Emma. I just can't imagine what it must be like to have to be careful what you eat like you do. I am extremely fortunate that I can eat what I like.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I get a bit confused by tyres - people swear by one type and rubbish another
> Will probably have to use trial and error when getting new tyres


Apparently so do Halfords


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I can't sympathise enough Emma. I just can't imagine what it must be like to have to be careful what you eat like you do. I am extremely fortunate that I can eat what I like.


Not surprised the miles you do.
@SatNavSaysStraightOn  you best get going you still have some distance to do.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I can't sympathise enough Emma. I just can't imagine what it must be like to have to be careful what you eat like you do. I am extremely fortunate that I can eat what I like.


what gets me is the need to put dairy in salt & vinegar crisps!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not surprised the miles you do.
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn  you best get going you still have some distance to do.


when I have had a sleep. didn't get much last night and need to catch up and get rid of my cramp!
we may add a few miles on this evening on the mtbs, but it is definitely a case of watch this space TOMORROW...


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhhh, but just think, if you burn an extra 300 calories you could have a cake when you get back!



I can and do have cake anyway . Bugger the calories


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> what gets me is the need to put dairy in salt & vinegar crisps!


Need to check the label on that, neither can I.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 May 2014)

After a quick text enquiry last night about handlebar tape, I've been persuaded to go to my magic bike man again today for a bit of a tweak to the headset. It's beautiful so I have permission to cycle over there, as long as I take it steady 
My actual work is finished for the day, so only got paperwork to do which can be fitted it anytime before Monday (as no more postal collections til Tuesday) so woo hoo, I've got an afternoon off. Catch up later peeps xx


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Need to check the label on that, neither can I.


and bread and margarine and ...
tis a minefield but I did have a wonderful lunch yesterday at a bike café in Bristol where I actually had choice of around 6 things (all vegan) that I could have had for lunch. It was wonderful a) to have a choice and b) the food was *really* good


----------



## Biggler (3 May 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/136831418
Legs are aching ... maybe 27 miles was too much too soon. More likely it was the 'elevation gain' in that ride, I usually stick to really flat areas 

Not too sure if I get on with dropped handle bars... If I'm not in the drops, which I'm usually not, I quite often get cramp in the fleshy base of my thumb and the odd pins and needles sensation in my hand that lasts a second or so. Also I dont feel as safe reaching the brakes .

Maybe it's just practice, I've only done about 40 miles on that bike.


----------



## Mark White (3 May 2014)

Best furthest today at 63km, with a wrong turning, untended bit of off-roading, 4 impromptu sprints due to territorial dogs, and a stretch of very bumpy roadworks. Followed up later by a well deserved massage :-)

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/556339781


----------



## morrisman (3 May 2014)

Briskish 36 miles with 1400 ft of climbs (I know it's not much but Bucks is mostly flat), included a visit to the NT tea rooms at Waddesdon Manor. Now much more comfortable after fitting a higher rising stem, guess I'm still too fat for the full road bike thing


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 May 2014)

Beautiful day for a ride to my favourite mechanic - and home again. He has fitted an adjustable stem to see if he can alleviate the numbness that creeps into my hands. I will find out more tomorrow I think when I head out with lovely hubby. 
Hope everybody is having amazing rides today, it is truly gorgeous here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Put a new shelf up in the bike shed, painted another undercoat on the Carleton other bits and pieces.



morrisman said:


> Briskish 36 miles with 1400 ft of climbs (I know it's not much but Bucks is mostly flat), included a visit to the NT tea rooms at Waddesdon Manor. Now much more comfortable after fitting a higher rising stem, guess I'm still too fat for the full road bike thing



Bit like here then. 



Biggler said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/136831418
> Legs are aching ... maybe 27 miles was too much too soon. More likely it was the 'elevation gain' in that ride, I usually stick to really flat areas
> 
> Not too sure if I get on with dropped handle bars... If I'm not in the drops, which I'm usually not, I quite often get cramp in the fleshy base of my thumb and the odd pins and needles sensation in my hand that lasts a second or so. Also I dont feel as safe reaching the brakes .
> ...


Miles and more miles, takes time, I dread even setting off on 30 miles but before I know it I am home, not sure if the aches are bike or age, but its better than when I started. I had a word with the doc about pins & needles she said they should improve over time, and they did, but over time I have slight adjustments to the bike as well.


----------



## Biggler (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had a word with the doc about pins & needles she said they should improve over time, and they did, but over time I have slight adjustments to the bike as well.



I was thinking of lowering my seat slightly. I feel fine riding but when I stop and put my foot down I do feel it's a touch too high. Maybe that will help my hands too


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I was thinking of lowering my seat slightly. I feel fine riding but when I stop and put my foot down I do feel it's a touch too high. Maybe that will help my hands too


Your not supposed to be able to touch the floor whilst sat on your saddle. so dismount when stopped.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I was thinking of lowering my seat slightly. I feel fine riding but when I stop and put my foot down I do feel it's a touch too high. Maybe that will help my hands too


I am nowhere near even being able to touch the ground even on tiptoe on any of my bikes. It's not a good indicator of correct saddle height. If you lower it too much you will probably just end up with legs that fatigue much quicker and feel sore in the muscles just above your knees.


----------



## stevey (3 May 2014)

My little test this afternoon
http://www.strava.com/activities/136880223

First time in both ss jersey and bibs.. very nice


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I get a bit confused by tyres - people swear by one type and rubbish another
> Will probably have to use trial and error when getting new tyres


Or whatever's on offer does it for me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 May 2014)

Second longest ride to date for me;

http://www.strava.com/activities/136953001

And all that climbing (unlike me!) proves it is good to be taken out of your comfort zone.

@Nigelnaturist thanks the gears have held up nicely.

Feeling Epic


----------



## Goonerobes (3 May 2014)

I didn't think today's little 50 mile sortie in the forest was anything special, just the usual collection of annoying bank holiday tourists getting in the way at every opportunity (I'm thinking of a petition to get them banned or at least limited there numbers ). Then I got home & downloaded the ride only to find out I've got some dodgy KOM (my first ever), I say dodgy as its a 22.9 mile segment with 1 & a half little hills!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/136910426

Ps. Nice ride @BrianEvesham, I was typing the same time as you.


----------



## Biggler (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Your not supposed to be able to touch the floor whilst sat on your saddle





Mo1959 said:


> I am nowhere near even being able to touch the ground even on tiptoe on any of my bikes. It's not a good indicator of correct saddle height.


Maybe I will have to rethink that then 

It did feel a touch high when stopped though, maybe I'm dismounting wrong or something. I'm not too sure what I was doing but I'll pay more attention to it next time I'm out.


----------



## Harv (3 May 2014)

Just did my longest ride to date. 

First time over 20 miles:

http://www.strava.com/activities/136970037

My previous best was just over 17 miles. 

Man my legs hurt. Currently got an ice pack on my knee. Think I over did it.


----------



## Melv (3 May 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/136763930

MY first attempt at logging a ride on Strava, borrowed my Wife's Iphone. I was pretty happy with the ride, only my fourth time out but I'm definitely getting quicker up the hills.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Caught two little fish  .
> 
> We need a fishing smiley


 The very name makes me nip.

Hook, line and sinker !!!


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> People should think less about the technicalities and more about just having fun. I don't care about hr, cadence, times, yada yada. For me, its about enjoyment. It doesn't matter how far or long it takes, or how short your journey is. Just enjoy.


On one level I agree
On another level I am trying to improve my fitness
I am following a training plan (at least as far as the L2B in a few weeks)
However I do not follow to the letter so I am somewhere in the middle


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> On one level I agree
> On another level I am trying to improve my fitness
> I am following a training plan (at least as far as the L2B in a few weeks)
> However I do not follow to the letter so I am somewhere in the middle



Good for you. I just pootle along enjoying myself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

@welsh dragon I just ride and like messing with bikes.

I went out for a wee spin, I think I might have the same problem as last July so I cut it short. I just couldn't get going at all and after about an hr decided to come home.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon I just ride and like messing with bikes.
> 
> I went out for a wee spin, I think I might have the same problem as last July so I cut it short. I just couldn't get going at all and after about an hr decided to come home.



Theres no harm In that. At least we make the effort to get out and do something rather than nothing like a lot of people. Everyone's a winner


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Well thats the data in the database, on bryton, rwgps, garmin and strava


----------



## stevey (3 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Theres no harm In that. At least we make the effort to get out and do something rather than nothing like a lot of people. Everyone's a winner



I think you're right whatever your riding style whether training for l2b or serious club rider or just a casual cyclist you are out in the fresh air getting some exercise and keeping your heart healthy.
Unlike dare I say it.... The majority of the population.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

stevey said:


> I think you're right whatever your riding style whether training for l2b or serious club rider or just a casual cyclist you are out in the fresh air getting some exercise and keeping your heart healthy.
> Unlike date I say it.... The majority of the population.



Exactly


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Maybe I will have to rethink that then
> 
> It did feel a touch high when stopped though, maybe I'm dismounting wrong or something. I'm not too sure what I was doing but I'll pay more attention to it next time I'm out.


You will get use to the height and mounting and dismounting it will become second nature, try adjusting the tilt of the bars slightly I have mine tilted up a little (but I need to reposition my brakes), just because it comes from the shop ect. like it is it doesn't mean its the right position for you, a lot is mentioned about saddle height but not so much about bars, they may also be to wide or narrow, even the curve maybe wrong for you, the bars that came with the Viking I never got on with on the drops, I had to change them last year (stripped a thread in the stem) and what a difference, I as happy on the drops or the hoods, my shifters make being on the drops a little awkward but I can reach the thumb shifters with out to much trouble one day I will get better shifters but it all works for now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Its one thing being out getting fitter even tough its hell sometimes, but another if you suddenly dont feel well as can happen with me, last July I ended up on the A1 major dual carriage way leading to the A1(M) I was so disorientated, I thought it was a completely different road, dont know why as they are totally different, all I could think was turn right at it, ended up having to do nearly another 14 miles more than I would have, and this happened in the space of 10 mins from being fine to not really having a clue apart from basics, so in the event of that I cut my ride shorter.


----------



## Exile (3 May 2014)

Lovely ride this morning with the O/H. Eleven and a bit miles, sun on our backs, no particular plan or goals and stopped from a burger halfway through (the Garmin reckons I had used enough calories to justify it  ). Always nice to ride at a more relaxed pace rather than the rush-rush-rush of a commute, and great to see cyclists of all shape, sizes and ages out and about too. Had a bit of a knowing smile on overhearing a small child ask his mum "Why can those men ride without stabilisers but I fall off?". Thought about stopping to tell them we still fall off every now and then but I was going uphill and, well, momentum is a precious thing and not to be wasted.

Will likely use tomorrow as a rest/mechanical day as the O/H has an epic gym session planned for Monday which will see him working out for about 3 hours, giving me a nice big window to put some miles in before we regroup for the ride home. All in I'm probably looking at about 4 hours on the bike including getting to and from the gym with him, so even at my somewhat sluggish pace a half-century looks rather doable. Now that would be some proper newbie progress on my part!


----------



## morrisman (3 May 2014)

Off to London tomorrow for a 20 odd mile loop on my Tern folder including a visit to the Olympic Park. Should be fun.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

Exile said:


> Had a bit of a knowing smile on overhearing a small child ask his mum "Why can those men ride without *stabilisers *but I fall off?".


Why do you think I dont have clipless moments.


----------



## DavidD (3 May 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I didn't think today's little 50 mile sortie in the forest was anything special, just the usual collection of annoying bank holiday tourists getting in the way at every opportunity (I'm thinking of a petition to get them banned or at least limited there numbers ). Then I got home & downloaded the ride only to find out I've got some dodgy KOM (my first ever), I say dodgy as its a 22.9 mile segment with 1 & a half little hills!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/136910426
> 
> Ps. Nice ride @BrianEvesham, I was typing the same time as you.


The way the word tourist is used annoys me at times, we are all tourists At the end of the day


----------



## BrynCP (3 May 2014)

Not far off 2000 miles in total now, really picked up the distance the last month or two, rarely doing a weekend ride less than 45 miles.

Braved it with my Lycra shorts today too, without anything over them: ended up with badly sunburned knees! Covered my face well enough and didn't think about my poor knees.

Now I am still deliberating over a road bike, the £800 is there, the Giant Defy 2 looks like it's the one, but I a very bad decision maker, especially where large sums of money are involved!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> The way the word tourist is used annoys me at times, we are all tourists At the end of the day


Its about time we all went home and left the planet in peace then,........


----------



## fivepence (3 May 2014)

Usual Saturday morning per match ritual with a twist where I attacked the hills with a bit of gusto. A comment at the start from a person i'd not seen in bout 6 months going - u've lost a lot of weight though I don't actually go about weighting myself regularly gave me emphasis to drop the group on occasions and proper go gusto. 2 of the main CAT4s I encountered today results were 30 secs on PB and 52 secs - Standing in my gear with my shoes on afterwards as I checked I was a whole 6kg lighter than the previous time I bothered weighting myself - still way above where I want but progress is progress

http://www.strava.com/activities/136801667


----------



## DavidD (3 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its about time we all went home and left the planet in peace then,........


Not at all Nigel everyone has the right to cycle and be out and about and the more the merrier, the word tourist is used a lot in another past time I like (hillwalking) It infers that some people have more right to do these pastimes than others, people that cycle in the area I live but they don't aren't tourists just cyclists.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Not at all Nigel everyone has the right to cycle and be out and about and the more the merrier, the word tourist is used a lot in another past time I like (hillwalking) It infers that some people have more right to do these pastimes than others, people that cycle in the area I live but they don't aren't tourists just cyclists.


I meant we are all tourists on the planet Earth


----------



## DavidD (3 May 2014)

Ah ok so where would home be then?


----------



## puffinbilly (3 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Ah ok so where would home be then?


 
A little worried for you - what's the name of the Prime Minister? What day is it today?


----------



## DavidD (3 May 2014)

No need to worry about me I'm fine


----------



## puffinbilly (3 May 2014)

Never mind tourists what about all these bloody cyclists - they seem to be breeding. Loads of folks out today - I managed a hilly 31 mile ride round the hills of Northumberland.


----------



## RWright (3 May 2014)

Melv said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/136763930
> 
> MY first attempt at logging a ride on Strava, borrowed my Wife's Iphone. I was pretty happy with the ride, only my fourth time out but I'm definitely getting quicker up the hills.


Welcome to the dark side. Nice fourth ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> Ah ok so where would home be then?


Home is here, but we are just transient beings really, therefore a tourist.

David, I was just trying to be a little funny.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Not far off 2000 miles in total now, really picked up the distance the last month or two, rarely doing a weekend ride less than 45 miles.
> 
> Braved it with my Lycra shorts today too, without anything over them: ended up with badly sunburned knees! Covered my face well enough and didn't think about my poor knees.
> 
> Now I am still deliberating over a road bike, the £800 is there, the Giant Defy 2 looks like it's the one, but I a very bad decision maker, especially where large sums of money are involved!


I still have the suntan from last year. I am bad when it comes to anything over a £1, though once a decision is made dont regret it. Well done on your mileage.


----------



## Reece (4 May 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Not far off 2000 miles in total now, really picked up the distance the last month or two, rarely doing a weekend ride less than 45 miles.
> 
> Braved it with my Lycra shorts today too, without anything over them: ended up with badly sunburned knees! Covered my face well enough and didn't think about my poor knees.
> 
> Now I am still deliberating over a road bike, the £800 is there, the Giant Defy 2 looks like it's the one, but I a very bad decision maker, especially where large sums of money are involved!


I started with the Defy 2 and had avec me very well but thew are better spec for money around and save having to upgrade. 

I wish I knew about these when I bought the Defy.

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/ros...orcedefaulttemplate=true&bikevariantchanged=1


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

or about a Carbon with Ultegra for less than a £1000.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPULT6800/planet-x-pro-carbon-shimano-ultegra-6800-road-bike


----------



## BrynCP (4 May 2014)

Reece said:


> I started with the Defy 2 and had avec me very well but thew are better spec for money around and save having to upgrade.
> 
> I wish I knew about these when I bought the Defy.
> 
> http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/ros...orcedefaulttemplate=true&bikevariantchanged=1



I could have had a 105 equipped Felt for a similar price, online. I know you can configure those bikes, but in the example a 20 spoke rear wheel wouldn't do me at 15 stone.

However, I started to factor in the value of: being properly, and fully set up by the LBS where I could then go and sit on it before handing over the cash and the adjustments to brakes, gears etc. after 6 weeks, plus the ease of sorting out any warranty claims.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

or this http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike#reviewstab
£600 alloy carbon folks Tiagra compact.

You can as an option get Planet X A57 Wheelset700C | Shimano/SRAM 10/11sp | 32/32h | Black for the same price


----------



## GreigM (4 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Second longest ride to date for me;
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/136953001
> 
> ...



Did you have the new wheels on? Tempted to buy the same ones for my Triban 5.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> or this http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike#reviewstab
> £600 alloy carbon folks Tiagra compact.
> 
> You can as an option get Planet X A57 Wheelset700C | Shimano/SRAM 10/11sp | 32/32h | Black for the same price


Lots of nice bikes these days for £600-£800. Sometimes wonder if it is pretty diminishing returns to spend much more.

Legs were tired this morning but managed a spin. These days when I download my ride to Veloviewer there is hardly ever any improved segment positions but lots of worse positions  Lots of new women around plus some obviously discovering Strava. A few of them regularly bash out 60 - 80 miles at averages between 16 and 18mph. Can only dream of rides like that these days


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2014)

GreigM said:


> Did you have the new wheels on? Tempted to buy the same ones for my Triban 5.


I think he's fitting them today Greig so I'm sure he will report back on how they feel.......won't you Brian


----------



## MattMM (4 May 2014)

Had to bump Fridays ride owing to an unexpected work event, so got out for my usual early Sunday spin this morning. Pretty foggy and miserable in these parts, as usual though with Scottish weather if you don't like it, wait ten minutes. So after two attire change stops managed to get a decent-ish ride round my favourite hilly loop, some decent PRs on the Clunch climb at the turnaround point.

http://www.strava.com/activities/137161493

And this was quite an inspirational story from the Scottish press for us 40 something fat newbie blokes

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/health-fitness/chris-hoy-inspires-man-bike-3480411


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lots of nice bikes these days for £600-£800. Sometimes wonder if it is pretty diminishing returns to spend much more.
> 
> Legs were tired this morning but managed a spin. These days when I download my ride to Veloviewer there is hardly ever any improved segment positions but lots of worse positions  Lots of new women around plus some obviously discovering Strava. A few of them regularly bash out 60 - 80 miles at averages between 16 and 18mph. Can only dream of rides like that these days


Why do you think my kit is low end stuff  
I have the same problem do I care not really, I do what I do for me I cant set many p.b.'s let alone beat others these days, but its to be expected really unless we train properly to get greater gains there comes a point you are as fast as your likely to be on the current set up, I could save a little weight on mine but I would be very hard pushed to make it 3Kg lighter for £600.
I think tough that that might be the bike I save for.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

GreigM said:


> Did you have the new wheels on? Tempted to buy the same ones for my Triban 5.


Not yet, hopefully this afternoon or Monday.



Mo1959 said:


> I think he's fitting them today Greig so I'm sure he will report back on how they feel.......won't you Brian



Of course I will (and pictures ) @Mo1959 , delayed today as I'm footballing with the boys. It's a lovely day today but the legs need a rest after yesterday's ride, I know I know footballs hardly a rest but with me kicking it around I can make them run three times further than me 

Just thinking I might fit a new chain and cassette, but so many choices


----------



## Harv (4 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Just did my longest ride to date.
> 
> First time over 20 miles: http://www.strava.com/activities/136970037
> 
> ...



I'm suffering day after syndrome. Really happy I broke the 20 mile barrier but I don't think my legs agree with me. 

Sprayed a truck load of deep heat on them this morning. Was hoping to go out for another ride on Bank Holiday Monday but should probably take a rest for a while.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lots of nice bikes these days for £600-£800. Sometimes wonder if it is pretty diminishing returns to spend much more.



Same with everything Mo. There is to my mind a sweet spot for everything that you buy that sits within a price range. The sweet spot varies from person to person too.

There are some cracking bikes in that price range.

That Planet X looks crazily cheap.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 May 2014)

Not that I can ride my bike at the moment but for the record it is misty and raining here!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> And this was quite an inspirational story from the Scottish press for us 40 something fat newbie blokes
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/health-fitness/chris-hoy-inspires-man-bike-3480411


Great story, on a more mundane level the biggest thing I have noticed in my health (apart from the obvious cycling ones) is I don't cough like I used in the mornings (in fact I very rarely do these days, remember I smoke, yea i know stop and be quicker ), 
I have lost weight sometimes as much as 2 1/2 to 3 stone 14-15 is the most I ever was waist of 38 max (though not often 36 being more the norm), these days well I was 79.5 Kgs at the start of April, possible about 79Kg now ( 12 1/2 st) waist 32-34, I did get down to 76Kgs last year (just under 12st). I think when I started in 2012 I was 13 1/2 to 14 st.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Not yet, hopefully this afternoon or Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is your R.D. as this will determine how large the lowest gear is if thats what your looking for, i cant remember the front chainset if its 50th large you will need a 12th smallest if its 52 you can get away with 13th, it all depends what your looking for on my 8sp (30-42-52) I ran a rear 13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28 (but I made these ratios myself, made from a m.t.b. and road cassette), but if that's too low you can go for a closer grouping say 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23 almost the same as my 9sp without the 25 or 12-13-15-17-19-21-23-26
Had one of these chains last http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/kmc-x8-93-8-speed-chain/rp-prod25424 cant fault it, did loads of miles. its still pretty shiny to (mileage at least 6,000 miles)


----------



## Cold (4 May 2014)

Did my longest ride today 75k had to go home as I have stuff to do but for some reason I felt like I could've gone for ever.

http://www.strava.com/activities/137199515


----------



## DavidD (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Home is here, but we are just transient beings really, therefore a tourist.
> 
> David, I was just trying to be a little funny.


I know pal, so was I sorry if it came across the wrong way


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think he's fitting them today Greig so I'm sure he will report back on how they feel.......won't you Brian





Nigelnaturist said:


> Great story, on a more mundane level the biggest thing I have noticed in my health (apart from the obvious cycling ones) is I don't cough like I used in the mornings (in fact I very rarely do these days, remember I smoke, yea i know stop and be quicker ),
> I have lost weight sometimes as much as 2 1/2 to 3 stone 14-15 is the most I ever was waist of 38 max (though not often 36 being more the norm), these days well I was 79.5 Kgs at the start of April, possible about 79Kg now ( 12 1/2 st) waist 32-34, I did get down to 76Kgs last year (just under 12st). I think when I started in 2012 I was 13 1/2 to 14 st.


RD 2300 50/39/30 up front, now I've counted many times but I think lowest gear is 22 teeth?


----------



## fivepence (4 May 2014)

Just a slow steady slumber to complete the specialized spring classic challenge this morning. Lots of downtime with a few less adept to the sharp climbs but enjoyable all the same.

http://www.strava.com/activities/137210758


----------



## Effyb4 (4 May 2014)

I'm slowly getting a little bit faster. Average of 11.4 mph today over 23 miles. I'm still slow up the hills but my fitness is definitely improving.
http://www.strava.com/activities/137205380

I can only dream of being as fast as some of you.


----------



## Big Nick (4 May 2014)

I think progress for me is now being in the upper half of the rankings in most of the Strava segments I've ridden compared to when I first started 4 months ago where I was firmly in the bottom half!

I started at 5 mile routes and ached afterwards but can now do 40 miles with less aches so definite progress there

I'm never going to be a racer but just want to be able to maintain a reasonable pace over a decent distance

Next target is to get into the top thirds on Strava!


----------



## brand (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I give up, I dont particularly care about it, I just log my rides the database does the rest, I ride because I enjoy it.
> By the way its you that is "Buggering off" if your off to the pub.


Your right it was me that was buggering off. Now I will bugger of and see if I left my phone in the pub.


----------



## brand (4 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Remember and ask the barman how many calories are in your beer


I will ask the landlord but
A/ I don't think he knows
B/ judging by his size I don't think he cares.
C/ It is scarecrow weekend in that village and he has a beer and music festival on. So it is possible if I ask him, he will ask me to leave wherever he knows the answer or not.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

I am getting brave, it's all in pieces. Chain off, cassette off. Right @Nigelnaturist now the dam thing will keep still there are twenty five teeth on the lowest gear and twelve on smallest.


.
BrianEvesham Mechanics
_Sponsored by Youtube clips

My workshop





_


----------



## brand (4 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhhh, but just think, if you burn an extra 300 calories you could have a cake when you get back!


I had two rather large cakes, BLT and "some" beer. Then some dinner when I got home. A "negative" calorie loss....my first and hopefully last oxymoron of the day!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> RD 2300 50/39/30 up front, now I've counted many times but I think lowest gear is 22 teeth?


So your say your lowest is a 30x22=35.86" (its a really odd number 22 is not very common in any cassette) if its shimano its likely to be 12-23 (12-13-14-15-17-19-21-23). If you find this low end ok I would stick with it, however if your looking for something a little lower you could change it for a 12-25 (12-13-15-17-19-21-23-25) but it depends if your going to miss the 14th @Supersuperleeds would say keep it, and if your gearing is ok now I would agree with him, however you could start at 13 instead of 12 though you will lose going down hill (and you will notice it) you could get a 13-26 (13-14-15-17-19-21-23-26) lowering the overall gearing of the bike (this is why a 52th is used on older chainsets).
So really your options I reckon are stick with what you have if your happy with the low gear or a 12-25 but you will miss the 14th especially if its windy. 
On your chainset my avg gear of about 61-63" is 39x16 or 17 ( I know there isn't a 16th but its where I would be).

Hope this helps but its likely to just muddy the water.
The tooth range of the RD2300 is 35th that is the difference between the front 50-30=20 plus the rear i.e. 12-23=11 so 20+11 is 31 a 12-25 is 33 so plenty of scope the largest the R.D. is said to cope with is 26th on the rear.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=klARQW9


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

@BrianEvesham right ok best bet just replace like with like, you could go 13-26 if you want but I reckon you will lose more than you will gain.








You can see if you fit a 13-26 whilst you gain just over an inch on the low you will lose far more on the high by over 8", mine is gear 52x13 and is about 105" I spin out going down hill about 32-33mph so going to 50x13 isn't really practicable.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm slowly getting a little bit faster. Average of 11.4 mph today over 23 miles. I'm still slow up the hills but my fitness is definitely improving.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/137205380
> 
> I can only dream of being as fast as some of you.


I was like that, but keep at it, my avg in July 2012 was 12.07mph, 15mph is avg these days (still slow on the hills mind), it took me nearly a year to get to regular avgs of 15 over whatever rides I did and since June its not changed much, I was a little quicker in Sept.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

@BrianEvesham back shortley need to go do the bar tape, I didn't put the new shifters on right ect......


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BrianEvesham right ok best bet just replace like with like, you could go 13-26 if you want but I reckon you will lose more than you will gain.
> View attachment 44154
> View attachment 44155
> 
> ...


Cheers Nigel I'll go like for like I think as I can spin out on 52 x 12 when I'm in the right mood!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers Nigel I'll go like for like I think as I can spin out on 52 x 12 when I'm in the right mood!


SRam do a 12-26 http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/sram-pg850-8-speed-road-cassette/rp-prod17901


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Had one of these chains last http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/kmc-x8-93-8-speed-chain/rp-prod25424 cant fault it, did loads of miles. its still pretty shiny to (mileage at least 6,000 miles)


Has that chain got one of the power links on?


----------



## Stonechat (4 May 2014)

Did second of my BHF /Skyride training runs

Did 53.5 miles at 13.7 mph
with 2400 feet of climbing

A good run since I barely recovered from the 44 mile run on Friday
A little frustrating was slowing down for the many problems and letting people catch up
There were a number of issues - puncture on someone without QR skewers and no spanner etc etc, though these were way behind us we were held up
HOwever a good run finished later than it might have

http://www.strava.com/activities/137319797

The Boxhill segmernt took me just two seconds longer than last time, so well pleased with how I got on,


----------



## spooks (4 May 2014)

Went out on my first ever club run today. We were only supposed to be doing 40 odd miles but ended up doing 57. Will definitely go out with Sotonia again. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/137325794


----------



## morrisman (4 May 2014)

Back from that there London 26 miles at an average of 10 mph on my Tern Link D8 folder which I am happy with taking into consideration the amount of towpath (full of people) and the Olympic Park (even fuller). If you can make the Olympic Park it's worth a visit.Today's learning point 20" wheels are incompatible with the cobbles around Wapping, made my eyeballs rattle. Picture is of bike and graffiti on the Hertford Union Canal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Has that chain got one of the power links on?


Yes, very easy they are too. once you get use to them.

Sorry nipped out.


----------



## Harv (4 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Back from that there London 26 miles at an average of 10 mph on my Tern Link D8 folder which I am happy with taking into consideration the amount of towpath (full of people) and the Olympic Park (even fuller). If you can make the Olympic Park it's worth a visit.Today's learning point 20" wheels are incompatible with the cobbles around Wapping, made my eyeballs rattle. Picture is of bike and graffiti on the Hertford Union Canal.



Love the bike. I was toying with the idea of getting a Dahon C7 myself.


----------



## morrisman (4 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Love the bike. I was toying with the idea of getting a Dahon C7 myself.


I really like it, it's not a Brompton but it was only £350.


----------



## BrynCP (4 May 2014)

So after debating about buying a new bike, I finally did it and went for the Felt Z85.

I was deliberating last week over Defy 2 vs Z85, and just happened my LBS had a 2013 model so a good chunk of money off it's original list price too. Will get some basic fitting and pick it up mid week


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

Todays ride corrected for elevation in RWGPS was 1239ft the same on strava's route planner was 1271ft what I actually got from strava was 925 ft an error of 27% .


----------



## stevey (4 May 2014)

Cassette and chain not sitting right so the mobile mechanic is coming tomorrow to have a look.

http://www.strava.com/activities/137391581


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Todays ride corrected for elevation in RWGPS was 1239ft the same on strava's route planner was 1271ft what I actually got from strava was 925 ft an error of 27% .



Strava gave me 2,327 feet for today's ride, RWGPS gave me 2,887 feet!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrynCP said:


> So after debating about buying a new bike, I finally did it and went for the Felt Z85.
> 
> I was deliberating last week over Defy 2 vs Z85, and just happened my LBS had a 2013 model so a *good chunk of money* off it's original list price too. Will get some basic fitting and pick it up mid week


This is always good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava gave me 2,327 feet for today's ride, RWGPS gave me 2,887 feet!


They really need to get it sorted especially as their own route planner gives more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

stevey said:


> Cassette and chain not sitting right so the mobile mechanic is coming tomorrow to have a look.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/137391581


How do you mean Steve


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava gave me 2,327 feet for today's ride, RWGPS gave me 2,887 feet!


20% still a lot when you have climbed it.


----------



## NorvernRob (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Todays ride corrected for elevation in RWGPS was 1239ft the same on strava's route planner was 1271ft what I actually got from strava was 925 ft an error of 27% .



So what's the consensus with this, is strava robbing elevation from rides? I've noticed that it always adds time on too compared with the Garmin, I'm assuming the auto stop function isn't as good.

We went on a ride today, Garmin said over 5,100ft (1600m or so), Strava says 1,256m, a difference of around 20%. I'd be massively suprised if a 75 mile ride in the Peak District was only 4,000ft of climbing. 

I was absolutely knackered at the end, there's a 2km climb back to my mates house that pretty much finished me off! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/137256155


----------



## stevey (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How do you mean Steve



Not to sure to be honest...lol went out first thing this morning great intentions of a 50+miler got to the end of the road,chain skipping all over the place so went back spent most of the afternoon tinkering got it to a place where it all seemed ok changing up and down the cassette.

Just back and the RD seems like it is jumping its not sitting right even the Mrs said it doesn't sound right.

So its locked up in the garage till tomorrow. 

Sorry cannot be more specific nigel as i am not to sure myself.


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2014)

Reece said:


> I started with the Defy 2 and had avec me very well but thew are better spec for money around and save having to upgrade.
> 
> I wish I knew about these when I bought the Defy.
> 
> http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/ros...orcedefaulttemplate=true&bikevariantchanged=1



Lovely looking bike there, was looking at that and getting n+1 itches until I saw...



Nigelnaturist said:


> or about a Carbon with Ultegra for less than a £1000.
> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXSLPULT6800/planet-x-pro-carbon-shimano-ultegra-6800-road-bike



Holy crap. I'm looking to see where the cost saving is. There is always a cost saving. Always. Where is it on that bike? Its a full carbon, ultegra specced for £999! How?? Dayum.



MattMM said:


> And this was quite an inspirational story from the Scottish press for us 40 something fat newbie blokes
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/health-fitness/chris-hoy-inspires-man-bike-3480411



Brilliant story, great to see a positive article about cycling in a local rag for once. Not too dissimilar to me either (not in weight loss, but rather being inspired by Hoy etc to get off my arse and doing some exercise, giving up cigs, buying a bike and doing something!)



SpokeyDokey said:


> Not that I can ride my bike at the moment but for the record it is misty and raining here!



Hope your recovery goes well Spokey, you expecting to get back on June / July ish?



Effyb4 said:


> I'm slowly getting a little bit faster. Average of 11.4 mph today over 23 miles. I'm still slow up the hills but my fitness is definitely improving.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/137205380
> 
> I can only dream of being as fast as some of you.



Good ride that, and some segments you were well up in the times. Keep doing it and the mileage will just come. Don't dream of being as fast as anyone else, dream of being as fit and fast as you can be. There is only one competitor here - you.



Big Nick said:


> I think progress for me is now being in the upper half of the rankings in most of the Strava segments I've ridden compared to when I first started 4 months ago where I was firmly in the bottom half!
> 
> I started at 5 mile routes and ached afterwards but can now do 40 miles with less aches so definite progress there
> 
> ...



In the larger populated segments, the cool people actually hang around the bottom half. True story. 



BrianEvesham said:


> I am getting brave, it's all in pieces. Chain off, cassette off. Right @Nigelnaturist now the dam thing will keep still there are twenty five teeth on the lowest gear and twelve on smallest.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Maybe I shouldn't say this, but the easy part is taking things apart... Hope you took photos / have a good memory! 


Well once I had come out of my Pinot Grigio'd state I realised my planned Hills Hills & Damned Hills route was silly. I will have to do it, but maybe next Saturday, or the following week.

So I went to my local haunt (Richmond Park) under pressure from the missus who told me I would just moan if I didn't go out (she's right, as always) and like usual loved it once I was out. Warm, but not hot, nice and sunny with a bit of cloud to take the edge off the day.

Only problem was its Bank Holiday Weekend. Who would have believed bank holiday Sunday would have led to everyone in South West London with a car suddenly heading to Richmond Park! Ok I should have expected it, but each car park there had a jam of about 30 cars queueing up to get in, with a one in one out policy in place. There are about 5 car parks on the lap so time was never going to be good.

Added a little section in the middle and took a break for a little photo opp...
















Given the amount of slow moving / stopped cars, cyclists were generally more bunched than normal, and in one instance was behind a pretty good female cyclist who had a slight wardrobe issue regarding her choice of lower body garment and the obvious g-string she wore beneath. Wanted to mention something but...well there really isn't a good way to approach that subject so made my way past her as soon as I could catch her.

At least the critical mass gathering of automobiles meant the ride home was a lot faster than normal.

Got a much better than recent average speed of 14.6mph, but really would have been well over 15mph had RP not done its impression of the M25 on a Friday afternoon.

http://app.strava.com/activities/137367236/segments/3114444074

Hope everyone is having a great bank holiday weekend, and happy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> So what's the consensus with this, is strava robbing elevation from rides? I've noticed that it always adds time on too compared with the Garmin, I'm assuming the auto stop function isn't as good.
> 
> We went on a ride today, Garmin said over 5,100ft (1600m or so), Strava says 1,256m, a difference of around 20%. I'd be massively suprised if a 75 mile ride in the Peak District was only 4,000ft of climbing.
> 
> ...


From what I remember using the Garmin 500 strava should include the auto pause, but I think it takes a slightly different start point, though not a 100% sure, it manages pretty well with the Rider 20, bryton website moving time 2:15:32 strava 2:16:36, trip time ( or elapsed) bryton 2:31:32 strava 2:31:07, so my moving time on strava is slower than it was but overall quicker than it was. Strava is just a bit of fun, use either rwgps or veloviewer, that will give you a lot of nice stats.

@stevey I have never found what should be right on a stand actually works (maybe its just my level of kit), it usually take me a week or so to get it nice after I have changed things, however I digress, have you changed anything like cassette or has the R.D. took a knock perhaps the hanger is out slightly (maybe thats whats wrong with mine)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

@Nomadski even the RT58 at £600 is good value given its weight of a claimed 8.8Kg and both come with a reasonable set of wheels


----------



## Stonechat (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I remember using the Garmin 500 strava should include the auto pause, but I think it takes a slightly different start point, though not a 100% sure, it manages pretty well with the Rider 20, bryton website moving time 2:15:32 strava 2:16:36, trip time ( or elapsed) bryton 2:31:32 strava 2:31:07, so my moving time on strava is slower than it was but overall quicker than it was. Strava is just a bit of fun, use either rwgps or veloviewer, that will give you a lot of nice stats.
> 
> @stevey I have never found what should be right on a stand actually works (maybe its just my level of kit), it usually take me a week or so to get it nice after I have changed things, however I digress, have you changed anything like cassette or has the R.D. took a knock perhaps the hanger is out slightly (maybe thats whats wrong with mine)


YEs I have Garmin 500 and the auto pause work well and Strav takes the same time
Yes Strava robs elevation


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> YEs I have Garmin 500 and the auto pause work well and Strav takes the same time
> Yes Strava robs elevation



It also robs average speed! Garmin has me down 14.8mph av moving speed / 15mph av speed so Strava nicked .2mph from my ride. Maybe a deer ate it.


----------



## NorvernRob (4 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I remember using the Garmin 500 strava should include the auto pause, but I think it takes a slightly different start point, though not a 100% sure, it manages pretty well with the Rider 20, bryton website moving time 2:15:32 strava 2:16:36, trip time ( or elapsed) bryton 2:31:32 strava 2:31:07, so my moving time on strava is slower than it was but overall quicker than it was. Strava is just a bit of fun, use either rwgps or veloviewer, that will give you a lot of nice stats.
> 
> @stevey I have never found what should be right on a stand actually works (maybe its just my level of kit), it usually take me a week or so to get it nice after I have changed things, however I digress, have you changed anything like cassette or has the R.D. took a knock perhaps the hanger is out slightly (maybe thats whats wrong with mine)



I don't have a PC to upload rides from the Garmin, so use the strava app on my phone. Next time I'm at my parents I'll upload all my rides and see how it goes.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Holy crap. I'm looking to see where the cost saving is. There is always a cost saving. Always. Where is it on that bike? Its a full carbon, ultegra specced for £999! How?? Dayum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Planet X pro carbon looks unbelievable value, I would want to see one in the flesh first though. I did come close but chose to spend on upgrades for the Triban3 ( for now! ).

I'm not to worried about putting it back together I have @Nigelnaturist to guide me through anything I have forgotten.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> That Planet X pro carbon looks unbelievable value, I would want to see one in the flesh first though. I did come close but chose to spend on upgrades for the Triban3 ( for now! ).
> 
> I'm not to worried about putting it back together I have @Nigelnaturist to guide me through anything I have forgotten.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 May 2014)

@NorvernRob I keep my own data in an access database I created, I started using rwgps elevation data when I first started using just a norm bike comp and the elevation from the mapping, so I have stuck with that for consistency from ride to ride ever since even though it differs from strava garmin bryton ect.... for xample I know I did 33.45ft/mile yesterday and 35.36ft/mile today (which isn't a lot really, but about as much as you get on a ride around here, I can get it upto 45ft/mile).


----------



## stevey (4 May 2014)

@BrianEvesham saw a blue planet x bike earlier it looked sweet and very quiet as it flew pass me.....lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 May 2014)

stevey said:


> @BrianEvesham saw a blue planet x bike earlier it looked sweet and very quiet as it flew pass me.....lol


The pale baby blue would be my choice


----------



## Razzle (4 May 2014)

Nothing wrong with the PX Pro Carbon 

I'll get a couple of better pictures of mine when i'm out tomorrow


----------



## stevey (4 May 2014)

I'll be happy with my Dolan l'etape when it finally gets here though it was a close call between this and the px


----------



## Harv (5 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> View attachment 44194
> 
> 
> View attachment 44195
> ...



Love the pics. If you use Instagram I think you can link your Instagram profile to Strava and the pics auto show in your ride. At least I think it does. I might try it myself and report back.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Mo1959 . Hope you have a wonderful day mo.


----------



## Reece (5 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Love the pics. If you use Instagram I think you can link your Instagram profile to Strava and the pics auto show in your ride. At least I think it does. I might try it myself and report back.


Yes you can link your IG and will auto link any photos taken in the same time frame as your ride. My mate loves using it lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2014)

Happy birthday Mo.


----------



## Reece (5 May 2014)

Happy birthday Mo!


----------



## stevey (5 May 2014)

Happy birthday Mo have a great day


----------



## Harv (5 May 2014)

Reece said:


> Yes you can link your IG and will auto link any photos taken in the same time frame as your ride. My mate loves using it lol.



Excellent. I've just set up my link. It's already imported some pics from a walk I did ages ago. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/101376299

Btw - Happy birthday Mo.


----------



## Stonechat (5 May 2014)

Many Happy Returns Mo


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (5 May 2014)

Happy Birthday Mo. 
Hope you have as sunny a day as it is here


----------



## Goonerobes (5 May 2014)

Happy Birthday @Mo1959, have a great day.


----------



## Triban5riderGD (5 May 2014)

Happy Birthday Mo, hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## GreigM (5 May 2014)

Happy Birthday Mo


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2014)

Thanks very much for the birthday wishes guys. Had a nice day over at my Dads yesterday. Nice meal, some goodies and £200 in a card which is already burning a hole in my pocket wondering what goodies I can buy for the bikes. Lol.

Had a shortish run out on the bike this morning as the legs have been feeling a bit weary the last few rides..........and you never know, I might want to do the climbing challenge which starts on Wednesday!


----------



## Triban5riderGD (5 May 2014)

Goal achieved. Yesterday after 760 miles of training my son and I completed the London to Brighton ride with the Bigfoot Cycle Club. An additional 64.8 miles ridden from our home to the seafront. A fantastic day in glorious sunshine in the company of many like minded cyclists.
Both my wife and I are very proud parents as our 13 year old son Alexander has raised in excess of five hundred pounds (plus gift aid) in sponsorship that will be donated to the Multiple Sclerosis Trust. Well done son.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2014)

@Triban5riderGD That's brilliant. Really well done to you and your son. Not surprised you are proud of him!


----------



## Stonechat (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks very much for the birthday wishes guys. Had a nice day over at my Dads yesterday. Nice meal, some goodies and £200 in a card which is already burning a hole in my pocket wondering what goodies I can buy for the bikes. Lol.
> 
> Had a shortish run out on the bike this morning as the legs have been feeling a bit weary the last few rides..........and you never know, I might want to do the climbing challenge which starts on Wednesday!


Yes need our recovery time, supposed to make us stronger
Will not try the climbing challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes need our recovery time, supposed to make us stronger
> Will not try the climbing challenge


@Mo1959 doesn't know what it is, just keeps going 

@Triban5riderGD Well done both of you, and especially to your son.


----------



## morrisman (5 May 2014)

I'm beginning to like May, 100 miles already and 2 days of morris dancing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2014)

Happy Birthday Mo.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2014)

Didn't go far today as there is an enduro, a comedy festival starring rod gilbert and a food festival all happening this bank holiday in town and a lot of cars will be coming and going. 6 miles only. Stayed close to home. Just got the legs moving.


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 May 2014)

All hail the birthday girl

Have a great Day Mo


----------



## Biggler (5 May 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/137696481

I got the hybrid out today to go up and down my favourite walkway / cycle path. Met up with a friend on the way and cycling with someone doesn't half make the ride go quicker, even if I was going at a slower mph.
Nearly forgot... happy birthday @Mo1959 !!


----------



## RWright (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks very much for the birthday wishes guys. Had a nice day over at my Dads yesterday. Nice meal, some goodies and £200 in a card which is already burning a hole in my pocket wondering what goodies I can buy for the bikes. Lol.
> 
> Had a shortish run out on the bike this morning as the legs have been feeling a bit weary the last few rides..........and you never know, I might want to do the climbing challenge which starts on Wednesday!


 
Happy birthday Mo! Good luck with the climbing challenge if you decide to do it. I don't think I will try that one, been off the bike a little too much lately. I remember one from last year had me doing hill reps at all hours of the day and night to complete it.  I don't think I am up to speed enough at the moment to do something like that again. I am sure you can do it if you decide to go for it.


----------



## puffinbilly (5 May 2014)

Found some time - really early mornings - so over 130 miles for the month so far. Went out to do a twenty mile loop last night - had a visit and found I didn't have a pump. All the cyclists who had been around earlier had disappeared - resigned myself to a 8 mile trek back on foot - after about a mile a guy suddenly appeared on a bike and offered assistance.
It was like a formula one tyre change - he was far quicker than me (he works in a bike shop) - I asked if he had far to go (this was just before 8 last night - a couple of miles from Newcastle city centre) was amazed when he said Eskdalemuir! He was on his way to a Buddhist retreat Centre and was catching a train from Newcastle - at the difficult bits instead of expletives he recited chants. As I thanked him for his help and generosity I couldn't help think of Zen and the art of bike maintenance. You couldn't make it up.
I think there must be something in this Buddhism - went to get a couple of inner tubes from Wilkinsons and they're 3 for 2 and free delivery today.

Just had to laugh at @Mo1959 comment - you think you might do the climbing challenge - next you'll be telling us tomorrow's Tuesday. A climbing challenge..... you must think all your birthdays have come at once! Happy birthday Mo!!


----------



## Razzle (5 May 2014)

Happy birthday Mo!
Went out with a couple of work colleagues today for a 25 mile loop (ended up being 27) close enough.

http://www.strava.com/activities/137748053

Involved over an hour stop at the pub  - Was a great ride in some good company - I could have carried on a bit more.

Daz


----------



## Harv (5 May 2014)

Wow. My first two rides over 20 miles this weekend.

http://www.strava.com/activities/137779873

Guess I'm getting fitter. Wind was behind me on one segment and I managed to get a 2nd and a 7th place. I'm dead impressed with myself.


----------



## DavidD (5 May 2014)

Triban5riderGD said:


> Goal achieved. Yesterday after 760 miles of training my son and I completed the London to Brighton ride with the Bigfoot Cycle Club. An additional 64.8 miles ridden from our home to the seafront. A fantastic day in glorious sunshine in the company of many like minded cyclists.
> Both my wife and I are very proud parents as our 13 year old son Alexander has raised in excess of five hundred pounds (plus gift aid) in sponsorship that will be donated to the Multiple Sclerosis Trust. Well done son.


Well done guys

And happy birthday @Mo1959


----------



## Razzle (5 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Wow. My first two rides over 20 miles this weekend.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/137779873
> 
> Guess I'm getting fitter. Wind was behind me on one segment and I managed to get a 2nd and a 7th place. I'm dead impressed with myself.



I'm taking that segment next time i'm at the GFs


----------



## Harv (5 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> I'm taking that segment next time i'm at the GFs



I should have stayed quiet. 

I'll enjoy my glory while it lasts.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> I should have stayed quiet.
> 
> I'll enjoy my glory while it lasts.


In my experience........not very long.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> In my experience........not very long.


didn't it say 27 yesterday Mo?

Somehow I am up to 34  at the moment... don't expect it to stay long either.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> didn't it say 27 yesterday Mo?
> 
> Somehow I am up to 34  at the moment... don't expect it to stay long either.
> 
> View attachment 44344


Yes, and it said either 30 or 31 a couple of weeks ago! Lol

I see you got lost today. That is usually my speciality. Even had a look at the Garmin Edge Touring but it doesn't get particularly good reviews.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, and it said either 30 or 31 a couple of weeks ago! Lol
> 
> I see you got lost today. That is usually my speciality. Even had a look at the Garmin Edge Touring but it doesn't get particularly good reviews.




Getting lost is the perfect excuse for extending the ride in my experience


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Getting lost is the perfect excuse for extending the ride in my experience


Suppose so, but knowing me I would end up heading for a motorway or something, plus I very rarely carry food or drink on my normal runs. I might die of starvation/dehydration before I got home. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2014)

I did this today and went up on the 40th middle, just sat spinning (well maybe not spinning avg of 83rpm) @ an avg 13mph not my best time on it but i was carrying a rear bag.

http://www.strava.com/segments/2782971

I am not saying what mileage I passed yesterday its a bit scary, well apart from @Supersuperleeds and @Mo1959


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose so, but knowing me I would end up heading for a *motorway *or something, plus I very rarely carry food or drink on my normal runs. I might die of starvation/dehydration before I got home. Lol


Didn't think there were any north of the central belt, I did that once remember.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Didn't think there were any north of the central belt, I did that once remember.



Mo power would take her to the motorway easily


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, and it said either 30 or 31 a couple of weeks ago! Lol
> 
> I see you got lost today. That is usually my speciality. Even had a look at the Garmin Edge Touring but it doesn't get particularly good reviews.


yep - we have a subscription to the OS getamap and had even printed a copy of the local area out (that way when we ruin it it does not ruin a good map, we can mark it, and also its only a sheet of A4 paper to put in your pocket...). It didn't help at all today because none of it was on the map! Well it was on the map, but none of the trails were and even taking into account the number of fallen trees we had to carry the bikes over life didn't work... Not helped by a landowner blocking off all the access to their land (permissive access only which has apparently been withdrawn, but you don't know this until you get there!) which had us repeatedly turning around and disorientating ourselves... somehow we managed to end up at the same point repeatedly and in the end gave up when we saw a road, headed for it, worked out where we were and headed home!  Oh well, we live and learn!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Suppose so, but knowing me I would end up heading for a motorway or something, plus I very rarely carry food or drink on my normal runs. I might die of starvation/dehydration before I got home. Lol


motorways aren't that bad to ride on  .... Hungary, Serbia, Macedonia and even Greece (OK the police were not happy but in the end conceded that our only route was using it (a local bridge was out because of something we never established and the only other route was the motorway - took a little explaining at the toll booths!)) I look at that wide open lane and it looks so inviting with a nice gentle gradient. 

Mind you if you manage to find a motorway around you, you will be very off course Mo! 

Dying of dehydration in Perthshire... hummm that would be an even bigger challenge than the Strava climbing challenge on the Cheshire Plains!


----------



## Exile (5 May 2014)

Enjoy your Birthday, Mo!

So today didn't all go as planned. Spent about an hour today giving the bike some TLC. Lubed the chain, fine tuned the brakes after noticing a bit too much "squish" in the levers yesterday and gave the rims a bit of a clean. All in preparation for the planned ride of many miles. OH and I get on the bikes and head for the gym, everything is fine. Get to the gym, it's hammered. OH decided to do a shortened routine, leaving me to try and work out a shortened route to ride in an hour and a half or so. 

Ended up doing 28 miles all in, including 8 getting to and from the gym with him. About 3/4 of the way around he gave me a call saying he was done and ready to meet up and head home so didn't have the chance to boost miles doing loops of the park as I'd hoped. All in all though I'm pleased with making the 20 miles solo, even if I was a little off my usual pace. Wasn't too bad a route either given it was altered on the fly (although this did lead to the Garmin getting a little "shouty" when I took a turn the course it was following didn't).

Looking forwards to the commuting this week now I've got some miles under my belt. I think this has actually been my most successful start to a months cycling ever as I've racked up 111km in 5 days and am hoping to push it through 200 before Friday.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> didn't it say 27 yesterday Mo?
> 
> Somehow I am up to 34  at the moment... don't expect it to stay long either.
> 
> View attachment 44344


Ha, ha. Just got another email. Oh, oh you have lost your QOM on Dubheads. Totally smashed by 24 seconds. She is right up there with the top 3 guys!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> motorways aren't that bad to ride on  .... Hungary, Serbia, Macedonia and even Greece (OK the police were not happy but in the end conceded that our only route was using it (*a local bridge was out *because of something we never established and the only other route was the motorway - took a little explaining at the toll booths!)) I look at that wide open lane and it looks so inviting with a nice gentle gradient.


Bloody long bridge that one. 

Edit.
Something I saw today, a guy on a M.T.B. shape bike, carrying a hover mower over his back holding it one handed whilst riding with the other. It wasn't a small one either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha. Just got another email. Oh, oh you have lost your QOM on Dubheads. Totally smashed by 24 seconds. She is right up there with the top 3 guys!


I had one of those last week, only when I double checked the person was male... so I kept it after all!


----------



## Nomadski (6 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Love the pics. If you use Instagram I think you can link your Instagram profile to Strava and the pics auto show in your ride. At least I think it does. I might try it myself and report back.



Didnt know that. I dont use Instagram but will certainly look into that, would be good to see pics of the ride, on the same page!

EDIT: Have an Instagram account, didn't realise lol! I've added pics, will they retroactively appear on the Strava page or do I have to take and upload them while I'm on the ride?

@Mo1959 - Sorry I missed the birthday, hope you had a great day. Spend you £££'s wisely!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

@Nomadski @Mo1959 is Scottish so that goes without saying.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski @Mo1959 is Scottish so that goes without saying.


Afraid I'm not your typical canny Scot with money Nigel......total opposite in fact! Which is why I very rarely ever have any. Lol.

Wish I hadn't looked at the forecast for the coming week to ten days. Seems to be a mix of rain and wind every day! Rained most of the night. Off now but I can't be bothered anyway. Just going to walk. Just about had enough of coming home with a filthy bike and squeaky chain it is so dirty.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

@Mo1959 I must be the same as Yorkshire folk have a similar reputation.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

I am off to see if my Sora RD 3300 GS will work on a 9 speed, there is only 1.1mm difference between an 8sp cassette and a 9sp one.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am off to see if my Sora RD 3300 GS will work on a 9 speed, there is only 1.1mm difference between an 8sp cassette and a 9sp one.


I am sure if anyone can make it work, you can Nigel!  Have fun.
Better get out with the pooch I suppose. Catch you later.


----------



## Harv (6 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Didnt know that. I dont use Instagram but will certainly look into that, would be good to see pics of the ride, on the same page!
> 
> EDIT: Have an Instagram account, didn't realise lol! I've added pics, will they retroactively appear on the Strava page or do I have to take and upload them while I'm on the ride?
> 
> @Mo1959 - Sorry I missed the birthday, hope you had a great day. Spend you £££'s wisely!



Mine appeared retrospectively. However I did originally take the pics in Instagram. Not sure what happens if you load them after the event.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

@Mo1959 well in principle it works, it goes through the gears from 1 to 9, I think a stand test then a road test is due.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

Well it seems snappier on the stand, I will have some breakfast and go for a quick spin. Dont you just love messing about


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well it seems snappier on the stand, I will have some breakfast and go for a quick spin. Dont you just love messing about


Not really, because I usually make things worse. Lol.

I nearly bought a bike when I was out on my dog walk!  Stopped to chat to a guy with his springer while the dogs had a play and he mentioned that he had bought a mountain bike several years ago for £400 and used it four or five times. He would be happy with £50 just to clear the space in his garage. He is quite tall though so I would imagine it would be at least 18" but it would be tempting just for knocking about on. Really must resist. Can barely afford bits for the bikes I have.


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 May 2014)

Well I received my paperwork from British Cycling and my membership card states " *senior rider"* 
That's a first for me, is it all down hill from now on then?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well I received my paperwork from British Cycling and my membership card states " *senior rider"*
> That's a first for me, is it all down hill from now on then?


I'll maybe not bother joining then....no doubt I would be a veteran. Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

@BrianEvesham and @Mo1959 well thats brightened the morning up.
Mo its just practice, do you not think I was naff at it, ok I built up my first racing bike back in 78, the only thing that has really changed are the shifters & pedals, there are more gears, style of the bikes is different as are the materials, but how the F.D. and R.D. change gear is the same. The other thing is how much choice you have.


----------



## GreigM (6 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not really, because I usually make things worse. Lol.
> 
> I nearly bought a bike when I was out on my dog walk!  Stopped to chat to a guy with his springer while the dogs had a play and he mentioned that he had bought a mountain bike several years ago for £400 and used it four or five times. He would be happy with £50 just to clear the space in his garage. He is quite tall though so I would imagine it would be at least 18" but it would be tempting just for knocking about on. Really must resist. Can barely afford bits for the bikes I have.



N+1 applies


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2014)

GreigM said:


> N+1 applies


N+4 you mean


----------



## morrisman (6 May 2014)

My most scariest local hill is no longer scary. Rode up Toms Hill out of Aldbury to the top of Ashridge without stopping albeit a bit slowly (my Garmin Auto Paused twice as I was going so slow).

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/494265909
Bit concerned that my average speed on my new Defy 2 is only marginally faster (.5mph) that that for my old Dawes Hybrid until I noticed the sheer amount of climbing I seem to be doing since getting a bike I can get up hills 

Using a bit of @Nigelnaturist type calculation - climb(ft)/distance(miles) my Dawes gives 28 and my Giant 38 a 35% increase in climbing.


----------



## RWright (6 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> My most scariest local hill is no longer scary. Rode up Toms Hill out of Aldbury to the top of Ashridge without stopping albeit a bit slowly* (my Garmin Auto Paused twice as I was going so slow).*
> 
> .


 
Congrats on the hill, I have a couple from last year that I had under control but time off makes me a little leery of them right now. Maybe I will try them in a week or two.

The part I put in bold above gave me a good laugh. It could have happened to me before and I just didn't realize it though.


----------



## morrisman (6 May 2014)

ps. Guess I am now fully assimilated in to the cycling Borg! When I get home from a ride I don't chuck the bike in the shed, I put it on my stand and baby wipe it clean, then wipe over with GT85. Then inside to upload and analyse the Garmin data.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Have you got the link to that Strava page that lets you see your ride compared to others that road the route at the same time, I thought I had bookmarked it, but I haven't.


----------



## RWright (6 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist Have you got the link to that Strava page that lets you see your ride compared to others that road the route at the same time, I thought I had bookmarked it, but I haven't.


 I just asked him for that very thing a day or two ago in pm. Same thing happened to me.
http://labs.strava.com/flyby/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2014)

RWright said:


> I just asked him for that very thing a day or two ago in pm. Same thing happened to me.
> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/



Cheers Rocky


----------



## RWright (6 May 2014)

I actually saw another rider when I was riding yesterday, very rare for me. I put the ride in the fly by and he was on it.  I was amazed.

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#137923390


----------



## Stonechat (6 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist Have you got the link to that Strava page that lets you see your ride compared to others that road the route at the same time, I thought I had bookmarked it, but I haven't.


Find the activity on Veloviewer and click on the icon with two opposing arrows takes you straight to the correct activities flybys


----------



## Leescfc79 (6 May 2014)

So far this year I've cycled about 250 miles more than I had at the same point last year but my average speed is down by about 1 mph.

I'm not sure if it's because most of my rides are now social, a couple of friends have taken up cycling so I chat away more and a few have been out with the other half so we plod along at about 12mph. It could also be the average length of my rides has gone up to 35-50 miles where last year they were mainly 10-15 milers, I'm also carrying a few extra pounds too.

The most important thing is I'm getting out and enjoying it but I thought buying a carbon bike was supposed to make me faster


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> So far this year I've cycled about 250 miles more than I had at the same point last year but my average speed is down by about 1 mph.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because most of my rides are now social, a couple of friends have taken up cycling so I chat away more and a few have been out with the other half so we plod along at about 12mph. It could also be the average length of my rides has gone up to 35-50 miles where last year they were mainly 10-15 milers, I'm also carrying a few extra pounds too.
> 
> The most important thing is I'm getting out and enjoying it* but I thought buying a carbon bike was supposed to make me faster*



They do, without it you would be 2 or 3 mph down on last year


----------



## fivepence (6 May 2014)

What headed out as a group ride ended a solo. Got separated at a set of temporary traffic lights and then wrong turned at the next junction as I tried to catch the group though was heading in a different direction. Its a regular occurrence for me so the boys know to keep firing on the pedals and I'll either catch up or end up in a different parish and solo the rest . A recent route out to Alderley Edge saw me take a few wrong turns and end up in Stockport but these things happen  . I did though find Alderley Edge on the way back though 

http://www.strava.com/activities/138219626


----------



## 50000tears (6 May 2014)

2nd club run and first from Dorchester, club alternates from starting from my hometown in Weymouth and Dorchester which is 8 miles up the road. As a result the first 8.5 and last 8.5 miles were me getting there and back with club run the bit in the middle. 

Struggled a little bit towards the end but stayed with the group the whole way. A fun ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/138264217


----------



## Nomadski (6 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Mine appeared retrospectively. However I did originally take the pics in Instagram. Not sure what happens if you load them after the event.



Cant get my pics to appear, so I guess you need to have had them on instagram during the ride or something. Shame there is no way to manually attach photos to a ride.


----------



## Harv (6 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Cant get my pics to appear, so I guess you need to have had them on instagram during the ride or something. Shame there is no way to manually attach photos to a ride.



Silly question maybe but have you linked your Strava account to Instagram and then checked Instagram to check the authorisation/privacy settings?


----------



## Stonechat (7 May 2014)

Short blast to Chertsey today as per training plan, it was into the wind but went at it hard.
Did a few PRs mainly on return, including a 1/2 mile segment at 22.3 mph
Overall 13.2 miles at 16.2 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/138428390
No climbing to sepak of other than a couple of bridges

Short outing suited me as off to another funeral this afternoon, noone so close this time
Edit
Just noted I am second in a new segment - then I checked and only two had done it!!!
However the 22.3 mph segment I am now 14th and 300 people have ridden it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 May 2014)

The rear Sora works better than the Alivo did, for some reason I can't get the Alivo as close to the cassette as I can the Sora so there was always some lag in gear changes, so I will stick with the Sora till such time as it needs replacing or I can afford a Tiagra/105 R.D.

EDIT
On the handlebar front, much better.


----------



## Effyb4 (7 May 2014)

I had a bike fit this morning. Result: narrower handlebars, shorter stem, saddle and handlebars brought up a bit and a women specific saddle. I'll have a short ride this afternoon to see how it feels. Apparently it could feel a bit twitchier than it did.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I had a bike fit this morning. Result: narrower handlebars, shorter stem, saddle and handlebars brought up a bit and a women specific saddle. I'll have a short ride this afternoon to see how it feels. Apparently it could feel a bit twitchier than it did.


shorter stem and the narrower bars will result in that, but you will soon adjust!


----------



## fivepence (7 May 2014)

Just a shortie through a few hills after work this evening , get the climbing challenge under way. Hopefully will have time to extend it further tomorrow night . Just noticed also gone through my total distance for 2013 (though I only started in the summer ) today also.

http://www.strava.com/activities/138599624/


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (7 May 2014)

Did my first time trial at hillingdon circuit today. 10.4 miles in 28.52. Was hoping for a minimum of 27.30 really, so a little disappointed with the time. I think I did the best I could though - I did a hilly 80 mile ride on Monday into the Surrey Hills which probably wasn't the best preparation for it, plus rode to work and back before the event (24 miles in all) and there was also a ridiculously strong wind blowing across one section of the track and really slowing me down on the long back straight. I'm doing it again in a couple of weeks and will make sure to be better rested and hopefully the wind won't be quite as strong! Might even look into getting some clip on aero bars for the road bike to give myself some additional speed!


----------



## puffinbilly (8 May 2014)

Where is everyone today? Think @Mo1959 probably climbing Everest, @Nigelnaturist either putting in major miles changing bits on the bike I've yet to find! 
Just been for a quick 20 mile loop on the hybrid - changed the tyres from some 28s to 23s that I had lying around - suddenly some of the climbs seem a lot easier and speeds on the flat much quicker. Only changed because the 28s were more than a little worn - is it just my imagination or should 23s make that much difference? I ride a road bike as well with 'skinny' tyres but the difference they've made to the hybrid is night and day - just a little worried that the 23s will stand up to some of the rougher terrain.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Where is everyone today? Think @Mo1959 probably climbing Everest, @Nigelnaturist either putting in major miles changing bits on the bike I've yet to find!
> Just been for a quick 20 mile loop on the hybrid - changed the tyres from some 28s to 23s that I had lying around - suddenly some of the climbs seem a lot easier and speeds on the flat much quicker. Only changed because the 28s were more than a little worn - is it just my imagination or should 23s make that much difference? I ride a road bike as well with 'skinny' tyres but the difference they've made to the hybrid is night and day - just a little worried that the 23s will stand up to some of the rougher terrain.


Knocking about, been working on the database, waiting to see if the O.H. wants me to do an errand run for her, I run on 23c only thing I have really suffered from on the RS10's was a fractured rim ( and one broke spoke) in nearly 7,000 miles, so unless your carry sheds loads of stuff you will be fine on them.
Besides I don't do the mileage I did last year, prefer messing about with them these days.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 May 2014)

Bike in bits.
Painting the kitchen while keeping an eye out for my wiggle parcel and work later.
Anyway it's pouring down here and has been all morning, mmmmh shouldn't have taken the mudguards off!
I did fit the new tyre to the back 501 this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Where is everyone today? Think @Mo1959 probably climbing Everest, @Nigelnaturist either putting in major miles changing bits on the bike I've yet to find!
> Just been for a quick 20 mile loop on the hybrid - changed the tyres from some 28s to 23s that I had lying around - suddenly some of the climbs seem a lot easier and speeds on the flat much quicker. Only changed because the 28s were more than a little worn - is it just my imagination or should 23s make that much difference? I ride a road bike as well with 'skinny' tyres but the difference they've made to the hybrid is night and day - just a little worried that the 23s will stand up to some of the rougher terrain.


Didn't quite make Everest, just Glendevon/Dunning Glen 

I noticed a big difference in my Specialized Hybrid when I replaced the stock 28C tyres with Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps in 23C. Seem plenty tough enough too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 May 2014)

My new tyres have been despatched from Germany - wow!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 May 2014)

Newby no-progress 

Had an early start this morning so had no time to cycle before work, then had a cancellation meaning I have time to cycle this evening BUT it is absolutely hammering down. Should I *A. *'person' up and go out, *B. *get the turbo and bike set up in the garage, or *C *keep faffing about indoors?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Newby no-progress
> 
> Had an early start this morning so had no time to cycle before work, then had a cancellation meaning I have time to cycle this evening BUT it is absolutely hammering down. Should I *A. *'person' up and go out, *B. *get the turbo and bike set up in the garage, or *C *keep faffing about indoors?



look at the rain radar and decide from that! www.raintoday.co.uk

Edit: it shows what has happened - not what to expect... you have to guess but it can be quite useful!


----------



## BrynCP (8 May 2014)

My new bike was ready to pick up Tuesday but work meant I couldn't. I picked it up Wednesday and it was raining. And tonight it's raining even more I just want to go have a ride and start adjusting to a road bike!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Newby no-progress
> 
> Had an early start this morning so had no time to cycle before work, then had a cancellation meaning I have time to cycle this evening BUT it is absolutely hammering down. Should I *A. *'person' up and go out, *B. *get the turbo and bike set up in the garage, or *C *keep faffing about indoors?


WTFU and get out like I am about to.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (8 May 2014)

Rain isn't all that bad anyone once you're out in it and wet already.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Rain isn't all that bad anyone once you're out in it and wet already.


keep trying to convince yourself... keep trying


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Rain isn't all that bad anyone once you're out in it and wet already.


You haven't been through what @SatNavSaysStraightOn has


----------



## Razzle (8 May 2014)

Just took delivery of a nice 2nd hand garmin 810, with everything cadence/Speed, HR / Europe maps.

Just need to find a new cadence pedal magnet because unfortunatley that was the only thing missing from the box.

Keep hearing about these Neo earth magnets, any idea what size i'll need??

Cheers

Daz


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Just took delivery of a nice 2nd hand garmin 810, with everything cadence/Speed, HR / Europe maps.
> 
> Just need to find a new cadence pedal magnet because unfortunatley that was the only thing missing from the box.
> 
> ...


any magnet will work... but obviously not the spoke type because of the spike....
I am running my cadence meter on a standard cateye pedal magnet on my garmin edge 500...
£2.69 from wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cateye-comp...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360111148


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 May 2014)

Went out! Did a quick experiment with the dog round the field and she was really well behaved (surprisingly). Maiden voyage for mountain bike. No mountains but I tried to stick on the long and wet grass to give it a go. I quite enjoyed it, but did find myself at the bottom of a wet, grassy hill and not being able to get up it! Oops - ah well, learning curve starts somewhere.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (8 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Just took delivery of a nice 2nd hand garmin 810, with everything cadence/Speed, HR / Europe maps.
> 
> Just need to find a new cadence pedal magnet because unfortunatley that was the only thing missing from the box.
> 
> ...



Measure the diameter of the flat face of the pedal thread on the inside of your cranks. Get a magnet very slightly smaller than that. Job done without the need for the godawful looking cable tie thing that comes with the Garmin performance set.


----------



## Eribiste (8 May 2014)

I've just signed myself up for the Beacon Road Club's Cotswold Outing in June. I had a go at this last year, my first Audax, and enjoyed it a lot, so here I go again.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2014)

Rain during the night and more to come. Really can't be bothered, but tomorrow looks worse. Why do I persist in entering these stupid Strava challenges


----------



## matth411 (9 May 2014)

Same here! Been on nights so watched the rain and wind progress all night. Looked at forecast, heavy rain and 23mph gusts.... coming from where I have to get to! Ah well, extended route home again. Want to harden myself up to the weather so got to MTFU and get on with it I suppose. Happy riding!


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Today's forecast good here so will be out later, and I think a few fellow Cyclechatters


----------



## L14M (9 May 2014)

ME thinks a nice day to ride to school  14 mile roound trip.

Liam


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2014)

looks interesting out. Rained all night, but there was a lovely patch of light around 6-7am. looks like it is going to rain again right now though. Have to get out to the dr's for some fasting blood tests, so no choice on timing and then cycle over to my grandfathers 33 miles away (breakfast is going to the dr's with me!)... then if I am really lucky,  gardening and a 30 mile cycle ride home... should be about 105km if my guess is correct, still I guess that gets this months 100km challenge out of the way! think it could be a day to carry full waterproofs with me!     ....


----------



## matth411 (9 May 2014)

Well that was much ado about nothing! Rain held off so only had to contend with head and side winds. However, I have learned that I need to brake earlier in the wet. Approached roundabout squeezed the brakes and..... slid. Sideways. Towards a car that belting it around the roundabout. Even the driver grimaced for me as I looked confused and panic stricken. Ah well live and learn.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> look at the rain radar and decide from that! www.raintoday.co.uk
> 
> Edit: it shows what has happened - not what to expect... you have to guess but it can be quite useful!



Accuweather do a real-time version - I use this:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/gb/kendal/la9-7/weather-radar/322476


----------



## Venod (9 May 2014)

The Met office is very good too.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...&fcTime=1399590000&zoom=8&lon=-1.31&lat=53.69


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2014)

Well, I think that's the climbing challenge done, although it has only shown a 50% completed badge ??
Had a go at a couple of segments earlier in the ride which resulted in tired legs before I even got to the real climbing. Pretty sure that will be my slowest time up that hill then a breeze got up just to make it worse.
http://app.strava.com/activities/139098963

I think a few easy days are in order. Next few days are looking pretty awful anyway.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Sounds like you have a very busy, and tiring day ahead. Take it easy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

@Mo1959 You need to post another ride for the 100% badge to kick in. Turn your garmin on and leave it for 20 minutes or so, you will get a small movement of distance, just upload that as a ride and the 100% badge will pop up, then delete the ride.

Wind today helped me hit 42.3mph, twice this week I have broken 40mph


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 You need to post another ride for the 100% badge to kick in. Turn your garmin on and leave it for 20 minutes or so, you will get a small movement of distance, just upload that as a ride and the 100% badge will pop up, then delete the ride.
> 
> Wind today helped me hit 42.3mph, twice this week I have broken 40mph


is it not quicker to nip out for a 5 min spin.  or even a quick walk down the path.

I was hoping to avoid the rain this morning, dont give a stuff after, but hate being in the group wet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> is it not quicker to nip out for a 5 min spin.  or even a quick walk down the path.
> 
> I was hoping to avoid the rain this morning, dont give a stuff after, but hate being in the group wet.


Probably, but when you have just done a 40 odd mile ride over some mountains the last thing you want to do is go for a 5 minute spin!

Stayed dry in Leicester this morning, in fact it is lovely blue sky at the minute - very very windy though


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Probably, but when you have just done a 40 odd mile ride over some mountains the last thing you want to do is go for a 5 minute spin!
> 
> Stayed dry in Leicester this morning, in fact it is lovely blue sky at the minute - very very windy though


Yes walked doggie at windy here too
Doing some 'hill work' today, though my hills are pimples in comparison


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Probably, but when you have just done a 40 odd mile ride over some mountains the last thing you want to do is go for a 5 minute spin!
> 
> Stayed dry in Leicester this morning, in fact it is lovely blue sky at the minute - very very windy though


Good for the recovery of the legs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes walked doggie at windy here too
> Doing some 'hill work' today, though my hills are pimples in comparison


Mine aren't even that big , though I do have 100ft climb first thing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

It is that hilly around here, I only had to do 208 miles to do the 7500 feet of climbing on the challenge


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 You need to post another ride for the 100% badge to kick in. Turn your garmin on and leave it for 20 minutes or so, you will get a small movement of distance, just upload that as a ride and the 100% badge will pop up, then delete the ride.
> 
> Wind today helped me hit 42.3mph, twice this week I have broken 40mph


I am a wimp - max speed ever with speed sensor was 33 mph


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, I think that's the climbing challenge done, although it has only shown a 50% completed badge ??
> Had a go at a couple of segments earlier in the ride which resulted in tired legs before I even got to the real climbing. Pretty sure that will be my slowest time up that hill then a breeze got up just to make it worse.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/139098963
> 
> ...


I may well be opting for the wimp and  options... just got back into the house after the fasting bloods with the drowned rat look despite waterproof top, did the bike coming in with me approach so I could get out of the rain faster! now starving and seriously reconsidering the over to my grandfather's option... perhaps next week would be better, but sadly I can't ring him until way too late because he doesn't get up until 10-11am or so by which time I would need to have long gone (unless I opt for the cycle to my parents and borrow their 2nd car whilst they are away, drive to Grandad's do the gardening and only have to cycle an addition 44 miles on top of the 12-13 miles I have already done option)... now trying to get food into me in case my Grandad can't cope with me decided the weather is too bad to go over and do his gardening...


----------



## MattMM (9 May 2014)

Light showers said the weather forecast. So sets off with shell happily rolled up in back jersey pocket. Deployed within about 10 minutes of start. As ride progressed realised I could have probably done with a wetsuit, got absolutely soaked on way back, and seeing as it's technically spring here is Scotland, no mudguards on bike, so my yellow shell looked like a tractor had run up the back by the time I got home..... So joys of weather aside, not a bad ride all told, very little wind on way back so some nice times given that I was grimacing and blinking out rain for most of it. Now safely ensconced in house with feet up and washing machine full of gear...

http://www.strava.com/activities/139123050


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2014)

well I  and wimped out. wet clothes are now hanging up and unsurprisingly the sun has come back out...but it is really blustery and hard going out (or it could just be the lack of sleep and lack of breakfast at a suitable time). I will have lunch with my grandfather on Monday instead (when I have the car because I had already arranged to take my sister to hospital that day, so my OH will just have to get wet cycling to work instead ). I have arrange to take him some homemade sultana scones over...


----------



## Trevor_P (9 May 2014)

52 years old and only started riding at the end of April. Done ten rides so far, maxing at just under fifteen miles. The goals I have set myself to complete by the end of September are : drop from sixteen stone to under thirteen. Complete a ten mile time trial in under thirty minutes and ride a century. That's four and a half months. Doable?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> 52 years old and only started riding at the end of April. Done ten rides so far, maxing at just under fifteen miles. The goals I have set myself to complete by the end of September are : drop from sixteen stone to under thirteen. Complete a ten mile time trial in under thirty minutes and ride a century. That's four and a half months. Doable?



Perfectly doable if you are willing to put the time and effort in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> well I  and wimped out. wet clothes are now hanging up and unsurprisingly the sun has come back out...but it is really blustery and hard going out (or it could just be the lack of sleep and lack of breakfast at a suitable time). I will have lunch with my grandfather on Monday instead (when I have the car because I had already arranged to take my sister to hospital that day, so my OH will just have to get wet cycling to work instead ). I have arrange to take him some homemade sultana scones over...




mmmm scones......


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Hard ride today, headed right into the teeth of the wind, at one point 10 mph was flat out!!!

Did 2 repeats of 2 hills each and then two loops around WIndsor Great Park
Not one but two Polo Matches were being played.
Though last leg was with the wind, did not push too hard as it was a tough ride with the wind
37.3 miles 12.7 mph is what strava reports but I realised Garmin when set to Workout does not do auto pause anymore
I estimate 13.8 mph
2592 feet of climbing - this would be entirely withing the middle 24.3 miles which according to @Nigelnaturist - that part is ft/miles quite tough!!

Just beat my fastest time up Tite Hill (only by 2 seconds)

http://app.strava.com/activities/139184631

It was the wind on top of hills which made it quite draining

Edit - should add I was pushing it abit up the hill repeats


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> mmmm scones......


Yes I have that post ride hunger - not scones but some hobnobs


----------



## L14M (9 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I have that post ride hunger - not scones but some hobnobs


Milkshake for me..


----------



## morrisman (9 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> 52 years old and only started riding at the end of April. Done ten rides so far, maxing at just under fifteen miles. The goals I have set myself to complete by the end of September are : drop from sixteen stone to under thirteen. Complete a ten mile time trial in under thirty minutes and ride a century. That's four and a half months. Doable?


All doable but not sure about doing lots of riding = calorie intake and muscle building is compatible with losing 3 stone + in 4.5 months. To lose ~2 to 3 pounds a week and do long rides will be a struggle. I have ridden 3000 odd miles in my first year back on the bike and have gone form 16.7 stone to 15.3 stone but they are much filler, less flabby stones. Mind you I am also 10 years older than you.


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> All doable but not sure about doing lots of riding = calorie intake and muscle building is compatible with losing 3 stone + in 4.5 months. To lose ~2 to 3 pounds a week and do long rides will be a struggle. I have ridden 3000 odd miles in my first year back on the bike and have gone form 16.7 stone to 15.3 stone but they are much filler, less flabby stones. Mind you I am also 10 years older than you.


Yes I am 62, over the last year I have done 2300 miles and clombed 61000 feet.
Weigfht loss was not a primary aim, but have lost over a stone and over an inch from my waist.
If you are really ultra dedicated you will get there the timescale nay be very demanding


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> 52 years old and only started riding at the end of April. Done ten rides so far, maxing at just under fifteen miles. The goals I have set myself to complete by the end of September are : drop from sixteen stone to under thirteen. Complete a ten mile time trial in under thirty minutes and ride a century. That's four and a half months. Doable?


 as @Supersuperleeds says its do able, it took me 5 months before I did 100Km. Like @morrisman says dont be looking to lose weight quickly by cycling alone, I burn between 20-30% fat and to lose 1lb of fat would require 3500 fat burning calories, in my case if I burnt 25% fat 
@Stonechat a 100ft/mile is tough apparently, only time I ever come close to that is if I do circles around lidl. that would be aprrox 14 cals of fat per mile or 3500/14= 250 miles for 1lb of body fat, this is just a guide as other factors come into play, but basically just ride when you can your fitness will improve very quickly then sort of plateau (well mine did), then gradually increase, until even riding in winds like today is a none issue. (well apart from the obvious dangers) 


Stonechat said:


> I am a wimp - max speed ever with speed sensor was 33 mph


I cant get past 38.6, 35-37 is pretty normal on some descents, I have thought about putting a 12th on the rear to see if I can make 40mph, but I havent got a 9sp one so it will have to wait.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2014)

Have I missed the scones?  You maybe burn off calories cycling lots of miles but it doesn't half give you an appetite too!

I think trying to lose 3 stones in 4.5 months sounds a bit drastic but you never know.


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Have I missed the scones?  You maybe burn off calories cycling lots of miles but it doesn't half give you an appetite too!
> 
> I think trying to lose 3 stones in 4.5 months sounds a bit drastic but you never know.


I thought there were hobnobs but they were digestives so had a cadbury's chocolate cake roll instead.


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> as @Supersuperleeds says its do able, it took me 5 months before I did 100Km. Like @morrisman says dont be looking to lose weight quickly by cycling alone, I burn between 20-30% fat and to lose 1lb of fat would require 3500 fat burning calories, in my case if I burnt 25% fat
> @Stonechat a 100ft/mile is tough apparently, only time I ever come close to that is if I do circles around lidl. that would be aprrox 14 cals of fat per mile or 3500/14= 250 miles for 1lb of body fat, this is just a guide as other factors come into play, but basically just ride when you can your fitness will improve very quickly then sort of plateau (well mine did), then gradually increase, until even riding in winds like today is a none issue. (well apart from the obvious dangers)
> 
> I cant get past 38.6, 35-37 is pretty normal on some descents, I have thought about putting a 12th on the rear to see if I can make 40mph, but I havent got a 9sp one so it will have to wait.


The reason I don't go faster ois that I brake instead of pedalling


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I thought there were hobnobs but they were digestives so had a cadbury's chocolate cake roll instead.


that's a shame - hobnobs don't have dairy in them (at least the plain ones don't) but digestives I can't have sadly... will have to stick with the scones (when I make them on Sunday)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

I've just had a scone , bought one not home made


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> as @Supersuperleeds says its do able, it took me 5 months before I did 100Km. Like @morrisman says dont be looking to lose weight quickly by cycling alone, I burn between 20-30% fat and to lose 1lb of fat would require 3500 fat burning calories, in my case if I burnt 25% fat
> @Stonechat a 100ft/mile is tough apparently, only time I ever come close to that is if I do circles around lidl. that would be aprrox 14 cals of fat per mile or 3500/14= 250 miles for 1lb of body fat, this is just a guide as other factors come into play, but basically just ride when you can your fitness will improve very quickly then sort of plateau (well mine did), then gradually increase, until even riding in winds like today is a none issue. (well apart from the obvious dangers)
> 
> I cant get past 38.6, 35-37 is pretty normal on some descents, I have thought about putting a 12th on the rear to see if I can make 40mph, but I havent got a 9sp one so it will have to wait.



You might hit 40 if you stop pedalling and just tuck up.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You might hit 40 if you stop pedalling and just tuck up.


The state of the roads around here, my eyeballs feel like they are shaking loose when I go downhill too fast!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've just had a scone , bought one not home made


and it probably took longer to go out and buy them than it did to make them! (5 mins to make the dough, 12 mins to cook!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and it probably took longer to go out and buy them than it did to make them! (5 mins to make the dough, 12 mins to cook!)



Nope, our lass brought them home


----------



## Biggler (9 May 2014)

I've just had a 'visit' and i'm sat on a kerb! No repair kit either.... Urgh


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You might hit 40 if you stop pedalling and just tuck up.


I have tried, the two I do regularly are only so long, there is another very smooth till the bottom where the road starts to break up and some nasty bends.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have tried, the two I do regularly are only so long, there is another very smooth till the bottom where the road starts to break up and some nasty bends.


try it on a fully laden touring bike... you will soon have enough speed to break the 40mph barrier (which I have memorably done!)


----------



## Mo1959 (9 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I've just had a 'visit' and i'm sat on a kerb! No repair kit either.... Urgh


Oh no. Hope you're not too far from home.


----------



## Biggler (9 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no. Hope you're not too far from home.



I was 'only' 4 miles from home, but I was lucky and my Dad was out and about in the same town so he gave me a lift 

I'm kind of annoyed because I've got tyre levers, spare inners and co2 but didn't take them... my logic was because I wanted to practice swapping a tube on that bike before I took them out. Bit silly thinking about it 

Anyway, the ride up to that point was good it felt a lot quicker than my hybrid (Strava begs to differ) and I was trying to push myself.
Tomorrow I'll get to have a go at swapping my inner tube, test out new SPD pedals/shoes and hopefully... charity ride on Sunday. I will take all my gear to that! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/139257215

Now, where's the Jaffa Cakes...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I was 'only' 4 miles from home, but I was lucky and my Dad was out and about in the same town so he gave me a lift
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed because I've got tyre levers, spare inners and co2 but didn't take them... my logic was because I wanted to practice swapping a tube on that bike before I took them out. Bit silly thinking about it
> 
> ...


I will just stick to more mundane things like changing gear ratios again, from 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25 to 13-14-15-17-19-21-23-25-28, with a Sora Rd 3300 with a max large rear sprocket of 27, its also from an 8sp cassette, but it works on the stand stand, so as you do when you have a mess you have to have a ride.


----------



## Biggler (9 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> so as you do when you have a mess you have to have a ride.



That's half the fun 

Speaking of tinkering... I didn't lower my seat like I mentioned a few days ago but tilted my drop handle bars back effectively raising brakes/shifters a bit (not sure of the technical term ). It made me feel a lot more confident on the bike, I was able to properly reach the brakes which must have been why I was really feeling uneasy at junctions. 

Also, is it the 'GatorSkin Road Wire Bead Tyre' people rave about for puncture protection?


----------



## Trevor_P (9 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> If you are really ultra dedicated you will get there the timescale nay be very demanding



A quarter of a century ago, I managed to lose 10lbs in a week, I had a manual job and basically ran at it all week only eating toast and drinking orange juice. It stayed off too. I'll employ a similar strategy for one week a month and see how that goes for me. I expect performance dips during that week but hopefully not too much. Drastic, but it worked before ... (umbrella at the ready.)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

[QUOTE="Biggler, post: 3072324, member: 31136"
Also, is it the 'GatorSkin Road Wire Bead Tyre' people rave about for puncture protection?[/QUOTE]

Its the ones I have, only punctures I have had have been from hitting stones hard causing pinch-punctures and one failed patch, and thats in about 5,000 miles 
you might need good levers to get them on as mine were really tight.


----------



## Biggler (9 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> only punctures I have had have been from hitting stones hard causing pinch-punctures and one failed patch



I'm not too sure what caused mine, I had a quick look at the tyre and I couldn't immediately see anything sticking in it. I didn't pump my tyres up before I went out but do I have to every ride? I did pump them up a week ago.

About the only thing I can think of that may have caused it is going over a railway level crossing about 200m previously. I'm not too sure what to look at for a pinch-puncture, is there a way to tell if that's what I got, you can get them if you're not inflated high enough right?


----------



## fivepence (9 May 2014)

Just a wee blast round a few local hills tonight , ran into a few people i know doing similar which added to the evening.

http://www.strava.com/activities/139270316


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I'm not too sure what caused mine, I had a quick look at the tyre and I couldn't immediately see anything sticking in it. I didn't pump my tyres up before I went out but do I have to every ride? I did pump them up a week ago.
> 
> About the only thing I can think of that may have caused it is going over a railway level crossing about 200m previously. I'm not too sure what to look at for a pinch-puncture, is there a way to tell if that's what I got, you can get them if you're not inflated high enough right?


They usually look like a snake bite, two punctures either side where the tube has been trapped on the rim. 

Well I can't decided whats best 13-28 or the 13-25, though I did set a p.b. on a short but steep loop by 6's though I have only done it twice last time last Oct. The sora was ok on the 13-25 but there is more chain noise on the 13-28 I also think I need a narrower BB because whilst the front changes ok, I have to give a little extra from the 30th to the 40th, 40th to 52th is fine so its not generally a problem as I am mainly on those two rings I might ring Evans in the morning see if the have either a Tiagra or a 105 RD (they price match Chainreactions)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 May 2014)

New tyres arrived this pm - have slapped them on. They look quite beefy! (Marathon Deluxe 35mm)


----------



## matth411 (10 May 2014)

I am looking forward to my ride home in the wind and rain, Does this make strange or a hardened athlete? It has been hammering it down for the last 2 hours and the wind has nearly blown a door off my hut. What a great day for country lanes...


----------



## Eribiste (10 May 2014)

Thinking about Biggler's tyre pressure poser, I check the tyre pressures on my road bike every couple of days. I keep the pressures at 110 psi using a track pump with a gauge. The tubes on my bike lose about 10 - 15 psi a day, so I think it's worth checking them quite frequently.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> I am looking forward to my ride home in the wind and rain, Does this make strange or a hardened athlete? It has been hammering it down for the last 2 hours and the wind has nearly blown a door off my hut. What a great day for country lanes...


I always enjoy a ride more that I have had to battle the elements with, than just a nice scenic sunny tour, least ways I do when I have finished 

@Eribiste if your losing that much I would suggest taking them off and check for really small leaks you shouldn't be losing that much, I can do mine weekly or if off the bike for a week or two, and all I lose is what goes into the track pump equivalent to about 15-20psi


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Thinking about Biggler's tyre pressure poser, I check the tyre pressures on my road bike every couple of days. I keep the pressures at 110 psi using a track pump with a gauge. The tubes on my bike lose about 10 - 15 psi a day, so I think it's worth checking them quite frequently.


Agree with Nigel.....that sounds an excessive amount to lose per day, unless they are latex?
I am inclined to just go by feel but usually top up anywhere between one and two weeks apart.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Agree with Nigel.....that sounds an excessive amount to lose per day, unless they are latex?
> I am inclined to just go by feel but usually top up anywhere between one and two weeks apart.



Same here. I tend to top up when I feel like the cycling has got harder - so every five minutes


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

Well just rung Evans (Castleford) and they have no R.D. in stock, so looks like Chainreactions.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2014)

Going out at Mo-Time has reaped dividends in the Velobici Challenge as I was the first of the female riders logging early/late rides so according to the email I have won a Knog light


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Same here. I tend to top up when I feel like the cycling has got harder - so every five minutes


Thought with you that might be 30's the distance you do 
@Mo1959 nice one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 May 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Thinking about Biggler's tyre pressure poser, I check the tyre pressures on my road bike every couple of days. I keep the pressures at 110 psi using a track pump with a gauge. The tubes on my bike lose about 10 - 15 psi a day, so I think it's worth checking them quite frequently.


I keep my tyre pressures at around 110psi as well. I only top them up, perhaps just maybe, once a month when they are down to 90psi...


----------



## matth411 (10 May 2014)

Just call me James May. A lack of direction took me off my 20mile route and I ended up with 31.1. That is now my 3rd longest ride, and it was a fricken commute! I'm going to bed. Have a good day guys!


----------



## Biggler (10 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> I am looking forward to my ride home in the wind and rain, Does this make strange or a hardened athlete?


Strange! 



Eribiste said:


> Thinking about Biggler's tyre pressure poser, I check the tyre pressures on my road bike every couple of days. I keep the pressures at 110 psi using a track pump with a gauge. The tubes on my bike lose about 10 - 15 psi a day, so I think it's worth checking them quite frequently.


I'm just going to make sure they're topped up before every ride, it's no trouble with a track pump. I did do the age old scientific method of giving them a squeeze before riding out and they seemed fine


----------



## Cold (10 May 2014)

Just went out for a 2 hr ride very windy and it appears that today is The offical lets see how close I can get my car to you day.


----------



## L14M (10 May 2014)

Sorry guys if i haven't been commenting in here, still remembering ya! I just have exams nd stuff to do, awell as getting as much gliding in the logbook as possible. (7hrs 40mins) since the start of march. Roll on the summer :P

So I cycled in to school again yesterday, in the morning with a headwind it was tough, but going home was damn fun with a tailwind. 
Set a few PR's, though they were not on roads I usually go down (apart from the top one :P ) apart from my commute which i've done twice before!
http://www.strava.com/activities/139414438
http://www.strava.com/activities/139414430

So today planning a 20mile ride. First leisure ride in a while :P

Liam


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Nearly finished putting the bike back together.







Forget to check the length of the new chain, oops. Now run out of time as guests are arriving any moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

@L14M if you have exams its totally understandable, as is any other reason. Its meant to be fun unless your training


BrianEvesham said:


> Nearly finished putting the bike back together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice especially with the red stem and logo on the wheels.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @L14M if you have exams its totally understandable, as is any other reason. Its meant to be fun unless your training
> 
> Looks nice especially with the red stem and logo on the wheels.


and the red bottle cages. think he really needs to do the spacers as well


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Nearly finished putting the bike back together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way too much red on that bike for me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Just went out for a 2 hr ride very windy and it appears that today is The offical lets see how close I can get my car to you day.



I had one of those yesterday. Caught him up at the next set of lights, so I tapped on his window and politely (honestly I did) pointed out how close he had come to knocking me off, he must have got within six inches of me, and suggested he gave bikes more room next time, he acknowledged it but didn't apologise! 

I used to go apesh*t but now try and have a rational conversation if I get the chance.


----------



## L14M (10 May 2014)

So I set out to do a 25 mile loop with the route planned into my garmin. Well, got 7 miles in and it rained like a biblical monsoon.. Cut it short at 13.8miles, the rain doesnt bother me its the brakes are cr@p in the rain, i only had sunglasses and i didn't have anything waterproof.. Soaked is not the word, tbh i'd have continued but since I have a exam on Wednesday I don't want a cold  !
http://www.strava.com/activities/139505670


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had one of those yesterday. Caught him up at the next set of lights, so I tapped on his window and politely (honestly I did) pointed out how close he had come to knocking me off, he must have got within six inches of me, and suggested he gave bikes more room next time, he acknowledged it but didn't apologise!
> 
> I used to go apesh*t but now try and have a rational conversation if I get the chance.


As far as that, should see some of the stuff round here sometimes, seriously though I think some people just dont register bikes, the worst two things are being overtaken whilst a car is approaching, or even worse an oncoming car overtaking, some of those have been pretty close, even the car thats been overtook sounded the horn at them once or twice. The other are traffic islands but you can generally stop them doing that one.

Well I have changed the gears again, I wasn't happy with the 15-17, so gone for with 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-28, I didn't much like the 21-24-28 last time I tried it, but with the lower 40th middle I will give it another go. Adjusted the B-post screw a touch to give a little more clearance between jockey wheel and rear cog (this is how you can get a RD with max design of 27th to get onto a 28th cog) it should mean that unless climbing 12%+ that the 30th is almost redundant there being only the 30x24 and 28 lower than the 40x28 and as the 23 and 25 were only really used on gradients it may work better, I hope so because my avg sp is going down.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Way too much red on that bike for me


The Tyres are all black! 



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and the red bottle cages. think he really needs to do the spacers as well


Not spacers, it's the pump mount 

Edit:
Wonder if you can get red mounts.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2014)

Its throwing it down here. Dark, blowing a gale and pouring down with rain. Im not going out in that. I am definitely a fair weather cyclist. Where's me brolly, and wellies and snorkel.


----------



## Harv (10 May 2014)

Was thinking about getting a fixie. 

Thought I'd try a little pootle in a fixed gear on my hybrid to see what I'd think. 

Absolutely poured down. Rain and hailstones. Was wet through. Will have to try again but not convinced on a fixie just yet. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/139508289


----------



## Cold (10 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had one of those yesterday. Caught him up at the next set of lights, so I tapped on his window and politely (honestly I did) pointed out how close he had come to knocking me off, he must have got within six inches of me, and suggested he gave bikes more room next time, he acknowledged it but didn't apologise!
> 
> I used to go apesh*t but now try and have a rational conversation if I get the chance.




It doesn't happen very often to me but three times today people went past and they were very close, the annoying thing was the road is very wide so no need for it.


----------



## Cold (10 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Its throwing it down here. Dark, blowing a gale and pouring down with rain. Im not going out in that. I am definitely a fair weather cyclist. Where's me brolly, and wellies and snorkel.



When I was out this morning I could see it coming up from Bristol so it made my mind up to head home early.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2014)

Colderuk said:


> When I was out this morning I could see it coming up from Bristol so it made my mind up to head home early.



I dont blame you one bit.


----------



## Biggler (10 May 2014)

Tube swapped, tyre back on... what a pain that was to get on!
Pedals off, new pedals on... what a pain they were to get off!

Anyway, after any bike fettling session a ride was in order. It was a bit worrisome being clipped in when coming to a stop, not too sure if I like them at the moment . However, it did feel really nice being connected to the bike while actually cycling. There's a 30 mile charity ride tomorrow that I'm hoping to get along to, if that doesn't get me used to them nothing will.


----------



## Cold (10 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Tube swapped, tyre back on... what a pain that was to get on!
> Pedals off, new pedals on... what a pain they were to get off!
> 
> Anyway, after any bike fettling session a ride was in order. It was a bit worrisome being clipped in when coming to a stop, not too sure if I like them at the moment . However, it did feel really nice being connected to the bike while actually cycling. There's a 30 mile charity ride tomorrow that I'm hoping to get along to, if that doesn't get me used to them nothing will.




Just remember to unclip early nothing worse than stopping realising you are falling to the side and can't do anything about it and it's usually in front of lots of people as well


----------



## Biggler (10 May 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Just remember to unclip early nothing worse than stopping realising you are falling to the side and can't do anything about it and it's usually in front of lots of people as well



I was just constantly clipping in and out trying to practise. It's fine while I'm thinking about it... but there'll be a time I'm enjoying a nice cycle in the sun, enjoying my surroundings and come to a stop ... and forget. 

I've heard it happens to everyone, is that true?


----------



## Cold (10 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I was just constantly clipping in and out trying to practise. It's fine while I'm thinking about it... but there'll be a time I'm enjoying a nice cycle in the sun, enjoying my surroundings and come to a stop ... and forget.
> 
> I've heard it happens to everyone, is that true?



I'm sure everyone has had a moment so far I've had 3 falling over and a couple of wobbles .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had one of those yesterday. Caught him up at the next set of lights, so I tapped on his window and politely (honestly I did) pointed out how close he had come to knocking me off, he must have got within six inches of me, and suggested he gave bikes more room next time, he acknowledged it but didn't apologise!
> 
> I used to go apesh*t but now try and have a rational conversation if I get the chance.


I had 2 do that to me yesterday before the 3rd ran the oncoming Audi off the road! I was left wondering if I would have been safer wearing all black with no lights in torrential rain instead of the hi-viz waterproof and both front & rear lights. Poor Audi driver was all I could think 

(sorry ex-audi driver myself, now more sane and don't have a car, but OH has a VW Passat and it is nowhere near as much fun or as nice to drive  )


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Tube swapped, tyre back on... what a pain that was to get on!
> Pedals off, new pedals on... what a pain they were to get off!
> 
> Anyway, after any bike fettling session a ride was in order. It was a bit worrisome being clipped in when coming to a stop, not too sure if I like them at the moment . However, it did feel really nice being connected to the bike while actually cycling. There's a 30 mile charity ride tomorrow that I'm hoping to get along to, if that doesn't get me used to them nothing will.


Most of all remember when you are tired. After a while it is second nature but while still new the effort has to be consciously made


----------



## Trevor_P (10 May 2014)

The sprained wrist that still hurts after ten days is a good tutor!


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Way too much red on that bike for me


Just incase you red fans missed this in the main picture






And that reminded me of some frame savers waiting to be fitted


----------



## L14M (10 May 2014)

Hmm, tomorrow thinking about cleaning, and relubing the bike. Defo need new pads on it. Next to no breaking when they were wet, both brakes were giving the power of 3/4 of the front alone in the dry!

Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I was just constantly clipping in and out trying to practise. It's fine while I'm thinking about it... but there'll be a time I'm enjoying a nice cycle in the sun, enjoying my surroundings and come to a stop ... and forget.
> 
> I've heard it happens to everyone, is that true?


I had a few only one on the road, the others at home, it does become second nature, clip in and out in traffic no problem, though I guess one day I will come a cropper with my right, always my left I unclip. 

Bit wet and a bit windy today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

@BrianEvesham you need to get out in the rain a bit more, I cant see any signs of any little bits of rust on the screws/bolts, I put oil/grease on and they still get rusty.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BrianEvesham you need to get out in the rain a bit more, I cant see any signs of any little bits of rust on the screws/bolts, I put oil/grease on and they still get rusty.


I was going to comment but resisted. It looks far too clean and shiny. 
A few of my bolts are beginning to turn rusty now too.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I was going to comment but resisted. It looks far too clean and shiny.
> A few of my bolts are beginning to turn rusty now too.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


>


I meant on my bike, not me. Is that what you are laughing at? Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I meant on my bike, not me. Is that what you are laughing at? Lol



Sorry mo. It was just funny thats all


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I was going to comment but resisted. It looks far too clean and shiny.
> A few of my bolts are beginning to turn rusty now too.


Inevitable I think when you consider what we ride in 

Quite pleased with this even though I had a tail wind.
http://app.strava.com/segments/3621624

Still don't like the 21-24-28 combination so the next plan is get a cassette with a 27th and go 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-27, though for now I will stick with the current set up and see if I get use to it.


----------



## L14M (10 May 2014)

Yeah some of my bolts are becoming rusty. Thinking of rep[lacing some with better ones, the ones of this zelos are rubbish. Not even touched them and they are rusty. Worried that when I come to take em off they'll have rounded with no force!

Liam


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @BrianEvesham you need to get out in the rain a bit more, I cant see any signs of any little bits of rust on the screws/bolts, I put oil/grease on and they still get rusty.


Well I have had all week to clean everything while the wheels were off

I do have some rust I can't get off , on the rear calliper, the return spring!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Yeah some of my bolts are becoming rusty. Thinking of rep[lacing some with better ones, the ones of this zelos are rubbish. Not even touched them and they are rusty. Worried that when I come to take em off they'll have rounded with no force!
> 
> Liam


Most use allen keys and are pretty robust, my bike is six year old and I have only had problems with one, one of the bottle cage bolts and I may have cross threaded it, mind you it was in the winter of 2012 so it my just have been frozen. 



Just Another Winters Trial. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## matth411 (10 May 2014)

Well, before I left the house to go to work (got a lift, rest day and all that jazz) I had a quick look over the bike after the ride this morning. I think it is fair to say that my first day off work tomorrow will be spent with the rug rolled up in the corner and old towels on the floor. One side of each pedal is caked in mud, I must have only used one side to clip into. Chain is more brown than black/gold/silver from being sprayed with mud. Handlebars have mud on them from spray, saddle is covered, rear lights are not visible through mud, saddle bag cannot be unzipped due to mud. You know what, I will just say that the only clean part of the bike is the centre of the tyres that had contact with the road. Even my brakes are jamming with the amount of mud, well I hope that's what it is. Oh and I also have two buckled wheels because the council are crap and I couldn't avoid some potholes because of crap, inconsiderate drivers. Do I regret it? Not a chance!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well I have had all week to clean everything while the wheels were off
> 
> I do have some rust I can't get off , on the rear calliper, the return spring!


Why do you think I have no close ups. This is as close as you will get.


Viking Torino Drive Chain by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> Oh and I also have two buckled wheels because the council are crap and I couldn't avoid some potholes because of crap, inconsiderate drivers. Do I regret it? Not a chance!


If the pot holes are above a certain depth sue the council, I have heard it done successfully but cant remember where. Though even though I have hit a few pretty hard I haven't buckled a wheel or even had a pinch puncture (these tend to happen before a wheel will buckle) the ones I have had have been stones.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Never thought of these before 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOWA-BOTT...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20e4c9e89d

I'm having a red day!


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Most use allen keys and are pretty robust, my bike is six year old and I have only had problems with one, one of the bottle cage bolts and I may have cross threaded it, mind you it was in the winter of 2012 so it my just have been frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Another Winters Trial. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


Love your Winters Trail picture Nigel.


----------



## matth411 (10 May 2014)

I think it was just a series of them, hit a part of road that resembled Roubaix at speed. Come to think of it, the mud up my back may not be mud....
Moving on, around here it is mainly drains that are the culprit. Probably because we just cover the old road with new tarmac, so the drains are about 4 inch drops. I did hear a prang coming from my back wheel, but I thought that if I stop and investigate I will end up walking just in case. I was about 20 miles away from home and didn't have a clue where I was so just tentatively carried on waiting for the next thing to bugger up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Love your Winters Trail picture Nigel.


I like this best, but it took ages doing the spokes, and this is why I now how low count spokes, got nothong to do with weight speed looks ect, just easier if ever I have to cut out.
This is when I still had clips, the chainset was 26-38-48 and the cassette probably 12-13-15-17-19-21-24 or something like that 48x12 is the same as 52x13 105.2"



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> I think it was just a series of them, hit a part of road that resembled Roubaix at speed. Come to think of it, the mud up my back may not be mud....
> Moving on, around here it is mainly drains that are the culprit. Probably because we just cover the old road with new tarmac, so the drains are about 4 inch drops. I did hear a prang coming from my back wheel, but I thought that if I stop and investigate I will end up walking just in case. I was about 20 miles away from home and didn't have a clue where I was so just tentatively carried on waiting for the next thing to bugger up.


We have the same problem with top dressing, to be honest they would do better saving it and put it towards repairing the roads properly section at a time, designed to take the current traffic load ect ect.......... I think most of us could put up with the conditions if we could see some improvement over time, because top dressing just doesn't work within a week of it being down, any holes that haven't been repaired properly just show has new dips in the surface only set to get worse, the edges break up you know what I mean anyway.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 May 2014)

Sadly no cycling today but had a great day with most of the family round for an indoor barbecue  Loads of cycling related presents to help me along into my 53rd year


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sadly no cycling today but had a great day with most of the family round for an indoor barbecue  Loads of cycling related presents to help me along into my 53rd year


I might have a decent bike by the time I am 53 .
Got a great idea for losing weight off the bike drill some holes, I remember seeing it in a boys comic (boys mags didn't exist in cave man days).


----------



## RWright (10 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Sadly no cycling today but had a great day with most of the family round for an indoor barbecue  Loads of cycling related presents to help me along into my 53rd year


 Another birthday? Wow, some of y'all are getting really old!  J/K, I am still a few years your senior. 
Happy Birthday


----------



## alans (10 May 2014)

My blind stoker & I are relatively new to each other so I reckon we qualify to post on this thread.
We recently had a 4 week break from riding each Friday after a similar period of getting acquainted on her tandem.
Yesterday we resurrected the habit & did 20-odd km.The significant progress was that Carol acquired the technique for clipping into spdees.This made our starting/stopping/re-starting technique much more efficient because I encouraged her to remain clipped in at junctions,r'bouts & traffic lights etc..
Additionally there was a detectable increase in Carol's input while ascending hills.l think this fact was not coincidental in relation to Carol being clipped in.
It's all good.


----------



## Effyb4 (11 May 2014)

Really windy and cold ride this morning, still several PR's on the way home 
http://www.strava.com/activities/139821757


----------



## MattMM (11 May 2014)

My favourite B road, the B769 has been closed for roadworks so unfortunately couldn't do my usual hilly Sunday morning run. A repeat of my weekly Fenwick flatty then, in decent conditions with the exception of a hail shower half way through. Decent pace, kept up with a few roadies en route - they tend to drop me on uphill stretches but I can usually match them on flat or undulating bits - reflected in the 8 PRs and my best ever average speed for this ride - pushing 14mph now

http://www.strava.com/activities/139828823


----------



## Razzle (11 May 2014)

Since the weather is c**p I thought i'd head to the gym for the 10am spin class..
Got to the gym to find out the timetable has changed and it now started at 9am...ffs!

Headed into the main gym and the only spinning bike in there was free so happy days!

load up app on phone and off we go!

45mins




Click for larger img 


45mins down, time for some leg curls and leg extensions, with them done I was still feeling fresh, so lets go for round 2 of the above 

Totals
Duration: 116mins
Avg HR: 125
Max HR: 168
Cals burnt: 1116

Clicky: https://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com/shared/exercise.ftl?shareTag=331671a19b4698dd3ecd07b8a2ff5ea6

I'll enjoy my home cooked fish and chips later 

Daz


----------



## Trevor_P (11 May 2014)

Week 3 since starting completed. Very windy this morning. Took longer than I anticipated, but 45 minutes after finishing I feel OK. A little saddle sore and tired neck. But the legs n lungs are recovering nicely. Out in the garden with the missus in a mo.

http://www.strava.com/activities/139829320


----------



## fivepence (11 May 2014)

Proper Chucked down all the way round - It was one of those "You gotta love it to be out in that crap" days

Slightly short (165m) of the climbing challenge so back out after the Giro - once gear dries out to complete 

http://www.strava.com/activities/139843754


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Never thought of these before
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOWA-BOTT...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20e4c9e89d
> 
> I'm having a red day!


what about replacing your cable ends and those chainring bolts with red ones as well?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1306...f11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-X-Red-b...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item233a2551e9


----------



## Exile (11 May 2014)

Weather was/is completely pants. Sunshine one minute, belting it down the next. Had planned on getting out and putting in 25 miles or so but decided that last thing I fancied was getting soaked through. I've been doing enough of that commuting so I think I've the right to refuse it on my weekend jaunts. Plus I only cleaned the bike last night and it'd be a shame to get it filthy again so soon...


----------



## Reece (11 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Since the weather is c**p I thought i'd head to the gym for the 10am spin class..
> Got to the gym to find out the timetable has changed and it now started at 9am...ffs!
> 
> Headed into the main gym and the only spinning bike in there was free so happy days!
> ...


What app is that you have?


----------



## Stonechat (11 May 2014)

Got out for a good group ride today
On leaving home decided I had a bit of time to spare so made a diversion via Chretsey - did not want to be waiting getting cold.

Went from Windsor Great Park, through Lightwater joing the Red Road to Chobham, and down to Mychett/ Deepcut area, where we stopped for coffee and snack.
Somehow the group managed to split and half had coffee at one cafe the other half an another!
However we reunited and went via Pirbright and Chobham Back to the Park, and I pootled back home.

Still windy again, though not so bad as the other day
Pace suited me very well
56.0 miles at 13.8 mph, and 2543 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/139900237

What's more finished the last few miles, I was going well and there was plenty left in the tank.


----------



## Razzle (11 May 2014)

Reece said:


> What app is that you have?



Hi Reece, it's called "spin class"


----------



## Biggler (11 May 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/139885238

I did a charity ride today, nearly 30 miles with a cat4 climb in (well, i think it's a cat 4 climb, there's a red 4 next to the segment on Strava at least). Luckily/unluckily I noticed a puncture right at the base of it so I walked up, that was hard enough! I'm sure I would have walked up most of it even without a puncture.

Luckily there was a check point at the top of 'Clay Bank' so I had a good place to swap the tube, the event organiser even lent a hand. Apart from that it was thoroughly enjoyable riding through some of the nicest countryside I've seen.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 May 2014)

The Jurassic coast was probably not the best place to ride in gale force winds but myself, 3 other Gooners (2 of whom are fairly new to cycling) & a Cherry completed 36 hilly & windy miles in the Jurassic Beast sportive in Dorset today.

Massive respect must go to my friend Charlie who although a seasoned marathon runner had never ridden more than 23 miles before & yet finished along side me at an average speed of 16.1 mph. (I think he may be nearly converted to cycling!  )

http://www.strava.com/activities/139946272


----------



## spooks (11 May 2014)

So bloomin windy today. The ride was made substantially easier thanks to being in a group though. I'm enjoying this club run malarky. Might even go with a quicker group next time. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/139954691


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 May 2014)

A friend of mine is doing this today - foul conditions too esp' up on the high passes!

http://www.fredwhittonchallenge.co.uk/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 May 2014)

I didn't get out other stuff to do, I only ever seem to ride in wind or rain or both, so it doesn't bother me any more I don't do ice but I haven't seen any since April/May 2012

Cassette was a little loose, using two 8sp cogs, but as these are wider than nine speed ones I don't fully understand that one, so I put a thin spacer in, seems fine now.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I didn't get out other stuff to do, I only ever seem to ride in wind or rain or both, so it doesn't bother me any more I dont do ice but I haven't seem any since April/May 2012
> 
> Cassette was a little loose, using two 8sp cogs, but as these are wider than nine speed ones I don't fully understand that one, so I put a thin spacer in, seems fine now.


Rained most of the night and set to keep going most of the day so really can't be bothered. Only problem is I am still up as early and it is going to be a long day. I'll get all the waterproof gear on and get the dog out shortly.


----------



## L14M (12 May 2014)

Didn't get out yesterday but instead cleaned the shed/workshop and washed the bike. Now its all nice. Not riding to school today but thursday and friday as the weather is improving. Looking into getting a simple SS to ride to school, just going to build one from a cheap second hand frame!

Liam


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Didn't get out yesterday but instead cleaned the shed/workshop and washed the bike. Now its all nice. Not riding to school today but thursday and friday as the weather is improving. Looking into getting a simple SS to ride to school, just going to build one from a cheap second hand frame!
> 
> Liam


Sounds ideal, especially if your route is reasonably flat.


----------



## L14M (12 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds ideal, especially if your route is reasonably flat.


Yeah its mostly flat about 200ft climbing per way. Only thing is that parts are fast and parts are slow!


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 May 2014)

Finally fitted all the new bits to the bike so off to my mates to fine tune the gear set up.

http://www.strava.com/activities/140228562

Very happy now it's all running fine!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally fitted all the new bits to the bike so off to my mates to fine tune the gear set up.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/140228562
> 
> Very happy now it's all running fine!


Did it need much adjusting doing.


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Did it need much adjusting doing.



No, not really just fine tuning. The front RD needed the cable undoing before setting it up right. But the small amount of fettling had a big difference on its running/smoothness. It's actually running better now then when it was new!
I would like to thank our resident mechanic @Nigelnaturist for his guidance on fitting the chain and cassette.Cheers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> No, not really just fine tuning. The front RD needed the cable undoing before setting it up right. But the small amount of fettling had a big difference on its running/smoothness. It's actually running better now then when it was new!
> I would like to thank our resident mechanic @Nigelnaturist for his guidance on fitting the chain and cassette.Cheers.


 so long as the advice I gave wasn't wrong , I have my RD sorted too that spacer cured quite a few noises from my last ride, its also pretty happy on the 52x24 combination though normally I am on the 40th middle at that point, but on some of the up bits it was easier just to stay on the 52th, changes are better than the Alivio as you said like a new bike, even though the RD is 6 years old, the front needs some thought though whilst its fine on the 40-52 change, the 30-40 still isn't right however there may be a few reasons for this, the BB is 115mm the original was 116mm, and the 40th middle ring isn't ramped like a lot of modern chainrings (it's not essential) it means at the moment changing from 30 to 40 means an extra nudge on the shifter, ah you may say tighten the adjuster so moves the cage across a little, if I do that I then get some chain rub on 40x28, the thing is as my kit is set up I only have two gears lower than 40x28 37.57" and they are the 30x24 and 28, the 30x21 being the same length as 40x28, the 30th however will come into play when climbing as I have 3 gears in the 40-50" range two in the 30-40" and one at 28", I dont have a single gear change longer than 8.5" .
The figures in green are what you would generally use these are gear inches, the highlighted columns are the differences between each previous gear, the % is the change between each gear. 
The top is what you could get with a compact double, the one below is my current setup.






Ok I lose out on the top end, but i very rarely spin at 90+rpm on 105"gear which would be 28+mph. 

The thing is from Sora to 105 groupsets the FD only has 20th capacity, you need an Ultregre FD for 22th, which means to get over 101" you need the 12th sprocket.


----------



## matth411 (12 May 2014)

Well, finally got around to cleaning the bike and I found a broken spoke. Oh and now my brakes wont fit properly. Going to take some time away from fiddling with them then come back to it later. I am just glad to get it clean. Then see about the spoke, I am not technically gifted. Theory yes practical no.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> Well, finally got around to cleaning the bike and I found a broken spoke. Oh and now my brakes wont fit properly. Going to take some time away from fiddling with them then come back to it later. I am just glad to get it clean. Then see about the spoke, I am not technically gifted. Theory yes practical no.


I could never get my original rear wheel true after I got through about 8 or 9 of them, so got a set of new wheels for about £90, then only broke one in 7,000 miles and that was the front and only having 16 spokes I walked home (wasn't far) repaired that which was easy, then I found two fractures on the rear and planet-x replaced them with a new set, bummer I had spent nearly £9 on the front wheel, still they were cheaper and got £10 credit.


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 May 2014)

Did a sportive in Hatfield yesterday, just over 50 miles with 2 friends. About 35 miles in one friend took a turn for the worse and really struggled for 5 miles to get to the drink station, it was clear he wasn't going to make it to the end so we offered to go and get the car and pick him up but one of the event organisers called him a lift which I thought was good.

Apart from that it was a nice ride, steady pace due to friends illness and very windy, started off wet but soon dried up. It did make me realise that I shouldn't let the weather put me off as much as I do, if the ride wasn't a planned one I would not have gone out yesterday and apart from all the drama I really enjoyed it.

I really enjoyed cleaning all the mud off my bike today too ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Did a sportive in Hatfield yesterday, just over 50 miles with 2 friends. About 35 miles in one friend took a turn for the worse and really struggled for 5 miles to get to the drink station, it was clear he wasn't going to make it to the end so we offered to go and get the car and pick him up but one of the event organisers called him a lift which I thought was good.
> 
> Apart from that it was a nice ride, steady pace due to *friends illness* and very windy, started off wet but soon dried up. It did make me realise that _*I shouldn't let the weather put me off *_as much as I do, if the ride wasn't a planned one I would not have gone out yesterday and apart from all the drama I really enjoyed it.
> 
> I really enjoyed cleaning all the mud off my bike today too ;-)


Hope he recovered ok.
_Weather shouldn't put anyone off, really high winds are dangerous obviously, ice, heat can be a problem, but apart from that the weather we get is pretty constant in the UK ( I know we get extremes), enveriably it rains when I go out did Friday, Saturday and today_, winds today were better but still 7mph, which is below the avg I go out in, as for washing the bike, well the chain and drive gear is looked after well brakes and rims, after that its when it gets cleaned, this is from last year before the new bars and stem, which means it was still a 7sp rear



Viking Torino by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

Take no notice of what I wrote about the Sora RD not coping with the 28th.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 May 2014)

Hmmmm - fitness not good!

As reg's here will know my dodgy thyroid has stopped my fitness fun.

Well, I thought I would make a little start on regaining my fitness...wish I hadn't.

*Last year:*

2135 miles on bike.

27 days mountain walking/scrambling with ascent of around 105000' including 12 days of over 10 hours and 1 of 15 hours.

*This year (to date):*

19 miles on bike (in January).

No days in mountains.

Just 4 miles of walking around the village (4 walks).

***

So last night I gets on the treadmill and did a whopping 15 minutes at a heady 3.5mph and today....

....I feel totally shattered like someone has hit me with a sledgehammer!

I think it's going to be a long slog back!

Aaaaaaargh!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 May 2014)

@SpokeyDokey So sorry. Sounds absolutely awful. You must be going stir crazy. Your mind wanting to start doing things again, but your body telling you it's not up to it.  Really hope you start feeling some improvement soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 May 2014)

@SpokeyDokey like @Mo1959 says sorry your not getting out much, just take it a step at a time, I dont think it will be as bad as you think, losing your base fitness takes about as long as it takes to get it from being unfit, so it will be there, least ways thats what I found, I know i wasn't off as long and i did go out a little in Jan-Mar


----------



## Stonechat (13 May 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmmm - fitness not good!
> So last night I gets on the treadmill and did a whopping 15 minutes at a heady 3.5mph and today....
> 
> ....I feel totally shattered like someone has hit me with a sledgehammer!
> ...


Sorry to hear that, just take it very slowly to start off with, be patient, and you will start to improve


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

The weather is finally changing here. Thank god. Time to get out on the bike. About time.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 May 2014)

Sorry to hear this @SpokeyDokey just take it easy.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmmm - fitness not good!
> 
> As reg's here will know my dodgy thyroid has stopped my fitness fun.
> 
> ...



Good luck.


----------



## stevey (13 May 2014)

@SpokeyDokey Small steps big gains take it easy dude


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2014)

Beautiful morning here. Wish my back wouldn't start niggling or I could have maybe stayed out longer. Still 48 miles in the sun. Can't complain too much.


----------



## Biggler (13 May 2014)

@Mo1959 You've done 48 miles before 9am!?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> @Mo1959 You've done 48 miles before 9am!?


I was thinking similar thoughts!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> @Mo1959 You've done 48 miles before 9am!?


Why do you think its called Mo-time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2014)

@SpokeyDokey - take your time and get better fella.

@Mo1959 - I'm not impressed, you should have done at least 50 miles


----------



## Mo1959 (13 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> @Mo1959 You've done 48 miles before 9am!?


Lol. Combination of being a poor sleeper, light mornings and a Siamese cat that thinks she should be fed as soon as daylight appears! Plus, I love the peace and quiet before everyone else surfaces.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

14p.b's  but as I had only done most of them 2 or 3 times I was bound to get something.
http://www.strava.com/activities/140602898
Edit
I forgot to mention I nearly did 40mph 39.8mph 
This is the fastest I have recorded since I started in 2012, though I believe I have been quicker, but have no record of it.


----------



## spooks (13 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. Combination of being a poor sleeper, light mornings and a Siamese cat that thinks she should be fed as soon as daylight appears! Plus, I love the peace and quiet before everyone else surfaces.



I have a Siamese that would sit on my chest and bite my chin and cheeks to wake me up in the mornings. He's stopped doing it now but I had a good year of 5.30am wake up bites!! Now he just likes to slumber on with his buddy and look very affronted when I turf them off the bed. They are unique!


----------



## morrisman (13 May 2014)

A day for achievements

Abided by Rule #5 and despite light rain followed by heavy rain and hail went out for a ride.
So according to Rule #9 I am officially a BADASS (I assume this is a good thing ).
Did 65 miles and 2100ft at an average of 14.5 which is good for me.
The 65 miles clicked me over 3000 miles since I started riding again 25th May 2013 so just inside the year.
I'm now 42 days ahead of my planned millage of 3000 for this year so will probably up that to 4000.
Despite being achey and knackered, when I returned put the bike on the stand took the wheels off and baby wiped/GT85ed it clean and lubed the chain before putting it away.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

@morrisman
Mine just got wet through, I didn't get wet on the bike for change.
A nice metric century under your belt, see its not bad once out

edit currently re-greasing headset bearings.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

I must have assembled it wrong last time, didn't think it looked right.


----------



## stevey (13 May 2014)

My new bike has been despatched  should be here thursday maybe friday


----------



## matth411 (13 May 2014)

Took my bike to the LBS for the spoke change (as already stated, I am not technically gifted) brakes wouldn't align either so asked them to look at that. They very kindly took the brake pads off in front of me and showed me that I was very close to having no pads at all. So I had all of that sorted within an hour, which was good of them because they were very busy. Then went on a slightly windy ride. Only 13 miles but quite hilly, and a headwind wherever I went. Then quite close to home a local taxi driver got within a foot of my right arm, so a nice email to the company followed and just waiting on the reply. I was nice about it though.


----------



## Razzle (13 May 2014)

Another of the same spinning session on the bike at the gym this morning since the weather is still c**p.

Same setup as last time, going to look for some new ones to put into phone now as not been home long, Really pushed myself this morning, though the HR stats say otherwise as I had the following:

Time: 54 Mins
Avg HR: 131
HR Max: 167
Cals burnt: 568

Tempted to take the garmin to the gym tomorrow for when I do the spinning as I will be able to see via timeline, when the HR goes up and comes back down, not just the average for the session.

Anywyay: https://www.polarpersonaltrainer.com/shared/exercise.ftl?shareTag=e3caeb14739e6a0e19554bd7574a26db


Daz


----------



## Exile (13 May 2014)

Popped new brake pads on the front as the current ones were all but gone. Seems winter, with its horrible weather and salt and grit, was quite efficient at chewing through them. Was a nice quick swap and even getting them set up was easy. Now to forget I've changed them, grab a fist full of brake on the commute and launch myself over the bars...

A few other jobs I need to look at getting sorted this week include replacing the bar tape (leaning the bars against walls seems bad for it), fitting mirrors (because more weight = more excuses for slow speeds) and maybe even removing the cheap plastic chain guard (though it's going to involve taking off the chain rings so it might wait a while).


----------



## stevey (13 May 2014)

stevey said:


> My new bike has been despatched



How old am i really.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

stevey said:


> How old am i really.....


We are all big kids where bikes are concerned.



Razzle said:


> Another of the same spinning session on the bike at the gym this morning since the weather is still c**p.


What time, it was a bit wet early on thats all, mind you the recent rainfall has seen have to re-grease the headset, see @stevey big kid messing with bikes. 
@Exile I must have had a vacation on Venus or something, I didn't see any snow nor much in the way of frosts and as for c*** on the roads try it round it any time of year


----------



## L14M (13 May 2014)

Exam is getting closer it's tomorrow morning. Went for a quick ride this evening and did a few hills though it's only 5mjles with 300ft climbing.


----------



## Razzle (13 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> We are all big kids where bikes are concerned.
> 
> 
> What time, it was a bit wet early on thats all, mind you the recent rainfall has seen have to re-grease the headset, see @stevey big kid messing with bikes.
> @Exile I must have had a vacation on Venus or something, I didn't see any snow nor much in the way of frosts and as for c*** on the roads try it round it any time of year




Been working today when it was nice. 

Was raining this. Owning when I got up at 6 and it's raining again now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Been working today when it was nice.
> 
> Was raining this. Owning when I got up at 6 and it's raining again now


We've had heavy showers late afternoon, I kitted out for showers this morning overshoes arm warmers gillet 3/4 leggings not only did it not rain the sun came out, the first time I haven't ridden in the rain since the middle of last week and only 2 mph winds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Exam is getting closer it's tomorrow morning. Went for a quick ride this evening and did a few hills though it's only 5mjles with 300ft climbing.


Wish you well with your exam.


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2014)

Short workout - taken a leaf from others and got out early
http://www.strava.com/activities/140924637


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Short workout - taken a leaf from others and got out early
> http://www.strava.com/activities/140924637


Well done. Nice and peaceful isn't it 

Not long back myself. My back is playing up a bit again but I am hoping it is like last year when it was pretty sore for a few weeks until it adapted to the increase in mileage/hills then seemed to get better. Still, it was another pleasant morning. Bit nippy at first then sun came out.

Postie has just been with my prize from the Velobici Challenge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2014)

@Mo1959 nice one, nice to see someone get a freebie for all their effort. 
I was just checking on veloviewer I got 15p.b's and of the 65 segments I put in 36 top ten times, the ones I didn't are the ones I have done to death or I stopped briefly.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 nice one, nice to see someone get a freebie for all their effort.
> I was just checking on veloviewer I got 15p.b's and of the 65 segments I put in 36 top ten times, the ones I didn't are the ones I have done to death or I stopped briefly.


Nice one. Unlike me....I am definitely slowing down. Keep slipping down all the segment places these days. No point in bothering. I am not going to make much improvements now at my age I don't think. As long as I can get out and get some miles in on a lovely morning like today I will be perfectly happy.


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Nice and peaceful isn't it
> 
> Not long back myself. My back is playing up a bit again but I am hoping it is like last year when it was pretty sore for a few weeks until it adapted to the increase in mileage/hills then seemed to get better. Still, it was another pleasant morning. Bit nippy at first then sun came out.
> 
> Postie has just been with my prize from the Velobici Challenge



Think I need to go earlier or longer to find some peace when cycling round here
Well done with the lights


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2014)

Other good news from the ride was I have cured a squeak I had. It was depending on pedal position so I oiled the pedal and the spring /catch mechanism for the dlip-in parts, and noise has gone


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one. Unlike me....I am definitely slowing down. Keep slipping down all the segment places these days. No point in bothering. I am not going to make much improvements now at my age I don't think. As long as I can get out and get some miles in on a lovely morning like today I will be perfectly happy.


I dont bother about segment places, just how I compare with myself, in case it came across wrong they are my top ten places not overall top ten places some of them I am like 500th out of 700 ect.. The thing is Mo you do a lot of high mileage its going to be difficult to get the best out of yourself just when you may need it for a segment, besides its all just fun, like me with my database, and messing with the bike, speaking of which I was looking at it this morning and thinking how far we have travelled together in a relatively short time, 
I passed the site of the Battle of Towton 1461 War of the Roses yesterday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Other good news from the ride was I have cured a squeak I had. It was depending on pedal position so I oiled the pedal and the spring /catch mechanism for the dlip-in parts, and noise has gone


It will be back, 
I keep getting one and I am sure its the crank bolt, or a chainring bolt but then when I move the shoe it goes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It will be back,
> I keep getting one and I am sure its the crank bolt, or a chainring bolt *but then when I move the shoe it goes.*



Definitely sounds like one, if not both, of your knees creaking


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Definitely sounds like one, if not both, of your knees creaking


They do that all right but I know that creaking sound anyway.


----------



## MattMM (14 May 2014)

Perfect day, almost zero wind - unheard of almost in this part of the world. Took advantage with a climb over Eaglesham Moor and had an absolute stormer. 21PRs on the Moor-home part of my ride, short sleeve jersey all the way and kept pace with a roadie over the Moor 

http://www.strava.com/activities/140952938


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2014)

Lovely day but I had a good headwind nearly all the way round

http://www.strava.com/activities/140966592


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Lovely day but I had a good headwind nearly all the way round
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/140966592


Didn't slow you down much! 

That's another reason I like getting out early. Sometimes get round before it picks up. 

I pass a cottage that has peacocks on the road I usually head out and there was a hen on the road this morning that looked like it had been hit by a car  It was too early (5.30am) to wake anyone up to tell them so I just had to encourage it off the road onto the verge and hope it had just been stunned and would recover. Still sitting there when I returned though so I phoned the lady when I got in and she said she would deal with it.........not sure whether it would get to the vet or be despatched???? She was very grateful that I had let her know and I think, and hope, that she will take it to the vet as it looked bright enough.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one. Unlike me....I am definitely slowing down. Keep slipping down all the segment places these days. No point in bothering. I am not going to make much improvements now at my age I don't think. As long as I can get out and get some miles in on a lovely morning like today I will be perfectly happy.



Same here re the segments, I do every now and then chase one that I think I can improve on, though in the main I prefer to just get the miles in as that benefits me more than a position on a leaderboard.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Didn't slow you down much!
> 
> .


Cheers

But no distance or climbing Mo


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2014)

@Supersuperleeds Knees worse than every today.
First half was ok today, coming home a bit lethargic, got chatting to a guy on an old Raleigh which slowed me a little, though to be honest I think he could have done with a drink. Also the most 
Difficulty Level 4 (10.3) on the Bryton site, usually never gets above Level 4 (1,0) so I guess an avg of 14.8mph is ok. That might be way it was more difficult coming home 6mph N, still first time over 500ft this year slight more elevation than yesterday by just short of 100ft, 2019ft (rwgps) which puts it at 53.26ft/mile, certainly the difficult ride since Nov, however my avg HR was only 134bpm compared mid to high 140's a month or so ago @SpokeyDokey so you see it doesn't take long, this is about where it was last Sept/Oct. 13p.b's but I suspect these were aided by the north breezy that slowed me on the way home.
Apart from this cat4 Seckar Ln were kept an avg cad around 80 most of the way dropping to an overall 77

http://www.strava.com/activities/141010108


----------



## Mo1959 (14 May 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Looks a good ride Nigel. This whole elevation thing is a bit crazy. I even tried recording the same ride with my Garmin Edge 200 and the iphone with the Strava app and there was always at least a couple of hundred feet difference there too. I wonder which device actually gives the most accurate elevation measurement??


----------



## Effyb4 (14 May 2014)

Lovely day for a ride today. The sun was shining and I had a lovely stop for a drink and sandwich in a country park. My furthest ride to date. I almost cracked 30 miles (29.6 ). Next time maybe.
http://www.strava.com/activities/141010087


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 May 2014)

@Effyb4 i would have just done that for the sake of it, well done though, and add another mile and make it a metric half century.

@Mo1959 for my own data I have always used rwgps, if you map a ride on the strava route thing it gives almost the same elevation as rwgps mapping and almost the same as the ride, another 215ft or so http://www.strava.com/routes/340438 so how strava then only gives 1667ft is beyond me. 

Though its ride time projection is close at 2:30:39 actual ride time was 2:33:53 from the unit and on strava 2:34:56


----------



## Effyb4 (14 May 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I had already added a couple of miles to try and get it to 30 miles. Next time I will have to make a route approximately 32 miles long. A metric half century sounds good.


----------



## Kins (14 May 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous day here in Wales. Went out for my normal ride of around 7/8 miles and ended up doing 15. Still not very fit after long layoff from my bad back (about 9 or 10 rides so far) but it aches less and less. Bad news one of my bottle cages seems to have snapped and lost it and the bottle somewhere today. Very strange I didn't hear or feel it go.

Sitting here and sweating like a pig. Seems sweat more after a ride than during it.


----------



## Razzle (14 May 2014)

Just been for a spin round the block to test the 810 is all up and connected OK

https://www.strava.com/activities/141094240


----------



## matth411 (14 May 2014)

Had my reply off the taxi firm and they are going to speak to the driver about his future conduct. Hopefully he wont be in such a rush next time a cyclist is in front of him. I also got 2 lines of an apology on the drivers behalf. 
Anyway, onto today... a completely external incident free ride. I say external because my legs were just not with it today. Planned 30ish but after the first 5 miles just could not get into it. So I dropped a gear and just had a slow ride around which eventually got me in the mood for about 5 miles. Ended up with 21.1 miles and saw some good scenery. Pictures are on my instagram. Handle is matthalliday if you want have a nosey. Back to the 5.5mile commute tomorrow, here is hoping my legs want to work then haha. Have fun guys.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (14 May 2014)

A new lap record for me in Richmond Park after work today - 18 minutes 32 seconds for the 6.7 miles with personal records all over the place. This is around a minute better than my previous best, around 3 minutes fast than my best from a month and a bit ago, and around 6 minutes faster than my best effort 2-3 months ago. Very happy with my progress! Really looking forward to trying to crack into the 17 minute somethings over the next month or two.

Strava link here: http://www.strava.com/activities/141140621/


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 May 2014)

Went out for a ride this morning and the first half really flew along, then came the second half - the least said about that the better! Hey Ho, at least I got out 

Then, I finished work a bit earlier than expected so suggested to lovely hubby that we took the mountain bikes for a bit of a spin. Really enjoyed it. Not very far or fast, but we enjoyed it so that's the main thing for now I think 
Now it's time for bed zzzzzzzzzzz. Night night folks


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> A new lap record for me in Richmond Park after work today - 18 minutes 32 seconds for the 6.7 miles with personal records all over the place. This is around a minute better than my previous best, around 3 minutes fast than my best from a month and a bit ago, and around 6 minutes faster than my best effort 2-3 months ago. Very happy with my progress! Really looking forward to trying to crack into the 17 minute somethings over the next month or two.
> 
> Strava link here: http://www.strava.com/activities/141140621/


To put this into context my PR is around 30 minutes


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (14 May 2014)

Did a much more chilled out (I.e. All on heart rate zone 2) commute to work today. It's a 10 miler which I usually try and ride as fast as possible (which isn't fast at all mostly due to the traffic), but found a chilled out ride much harder than a fast ride. Turns out I'm one of those knobs who doesn't like being overtaken, even when on an intentionally slow ride, and will struggle to keep my speed down - constantly thinking "I'm faster than them." 

Pretty sure this is vey common among cyclists, but on a commute where you are using a bike as a form of transport, surely my thinking is a little sociopathic? Imagine if people did this while walking to work - constantly power walking to try and drop each other or sprinting around to show their speed or get places a little quicker.

We cyclists are a strange bunch


----------



## Razzle (15 May 2014)

Commuted into work today since the sun was shining, Garmin got a good test too, also got some shiny new stats to look at.

http://www.strava.com/activities/141332761/overview


----------



## Biggler (15 May 2014)

I went out last night but I didn't feel quite right, legs didn't feel good at all, so I cut short my planned 15 mile ride and did 8 mile.
I was quite surprised when looking at the ride I got a couple of PRs but that was the first ride around my usual routes with my news pedals/shoes.

http://www.strava.com/activities/141100555

On another note, is there an east way I can compare climbs side by side on strava, veloviewer, ridewithgps, anything... I pretty much would like to just see an elevation graph side by side.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> On another note, is there an east way I can compare climbs side by side on strava, veloviewer, ridewithgps, anything... I pretty much would like to just see an elevation graph side by side.


What is it your trying to compare, of the top of my head, would be just to open the two in separate windows.


----------



## Biggler (15 May 2014)

I'm trying to compare these two climbs...






I guess what I really need is a way to plot the two elevation gains on the same graph. In this example so both elevations are plotted on a graph that is 2.5mi on the x-axis and 1200ft on the y-axis. I think that would let me compare the two climbs easier.

Bonus points if you recognise the climbs


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 May 2014)

Didn't feel at my best this morning, I think I'm trying to hard after a testing night shift. Some points I struggled to keep up with my mate.

A bit further than my normal loops
http://www.strava.com/activities/141373441

Still, I did enjoy the ride but I think it will be a rest day tomorrow


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Didn't feel at my best this morning, I think I'm trying to hard after a testing night shift. Some points I struggled to keep up with my mate.
> 
> A bit further than my normal loops
> http://www.strava.com/activities/141373441
> ...


Probably just the shifts. Hope you're not coming down with something. Feeling pretty heavy legged myself just now. I think us over 50s maybe need to take more rest days


----------



## stevey (15 May 2014)

It's agony i tell ya bike is out for delivery still not here.....Arghhhh....

Bring me my bike!!!! Wall to wall sunshine no wind it's agony!!!!!!, Even the cats come in it's too warm


----------



## Cold (15 May 2014)

Good ride today very sunny and a nice warm wind, on the way back about 10 mins from home and I get to the junction and its closed as there is a massive fire happening Police told me I had to go back along the way I had just come so ended up adding about 20k+ to my journey now done my biggest ride so far.

http://www.strava.com/activities/141396442/overview


----------



## Mark White (15 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> This is around a minute better than my previous best



A full minute off is *excellent* progress IMHO! 

I got 20 secs off my PB on a 68 minute course the other day, so you're in the zone dude


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I'm trying to compare these two climbs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your looking for how difficult each is I take it, if you have the stats for each height and distance you can always use the climbbybike formula, this will work out how difficult each climb is. The top one looks more diffcult to do.


----------



## Biggler (15 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So your looking for how difficult each is I take it, if you have the stats for each height and distance you can always use the climbbybike formula, this will work out how difficult each climb is. The top one looks more diffcult to do.


Pretty much, I've done (walked) the first climb and I was having difficulty picturing how difficult the second one is, being able to compare visually would help.

I can see that Strava have opened up their API since closing it off last year. I'm a little bit of a hobbyist programmer so this might be something I can sink my teeth in to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Pretty much, I've done (walked) the first climb and I was having difficulty picturing how difficult the second one is, being able to compare visually would help.
> 
> I can see that Strava have opened up their API since closing it off last year. I'm a little bit of a hobbyist programmer so this might be something I can sink my teeth in to.


I hadn't heard they had, it was shame they had closed there were some good external apps, some hopefully will resurface, 
This formula is the climbbybike index

(H*100/D)*2 + H²/D + D/1000 + (T-1000)/100

Whereby: H = difference in height; D = distance in meters; T = top of mountain in meters 

I use this to gauge how difficult my rides are, I would need to look at my formula to describe it fully, but basically I take the total height gained (rwgps) for H and the total distance for D can't remember what I did for T
My formula works pretty well as from I can work out how difficult a ride was per mile, how ever some rides even though they are more difficult per mile may be more difficult because of distance
For example




These are my last 4 rides even though I did only 2 miles less than yesterday because of the elevation difference it made it almost 4x easier, but I worked at a higher HR today, this is due to having to cycle more consistently I think, it also shows just because a route has more climbing it doesn't mean you will be slower.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (15 May 2014)

Mark White said:


> A full minute off is *excellent* progress IMHO!
> 
> I got 20 secs off my PB on a 68 minute course the other day, so you're in the zone dude



I think partly it's because there are a fair few variables with wind and traffic in Richmond Park, but mainly because I've only been cycling for 3 months or so, which means I'm enjoying that period of newbie gains before the inevitable plateau or slowing down in gains kicks in! Will try and break the hour for three laps over the next few weeks which is the next big milestone for my training in the park (I think 1.06 was the last best time I did for three laps, this was a month and a half ago though).


----------



## stevey (15 May 2014)

New summer bike fresh out of the box


----------



## Stonechat (15 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So your looking for how difficult each is I take it, if you have the stats for each height and distance you can always use the climbbybike formula, this will work out how difficult each climb is. The top one looks more diffcult to do.


Top one definitely harder, the second one you can get a rhythm going


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2014)

stevey said:


> New summer bike fresh out of the box


Lovely bike......now, get yourself out there while it's still nice and report back. We will be waiting with bated breath!


----------



## stevey (15 May 2014)

Some more







It does feel a tad small compared to the revenio though think i need a slightly longer seat post


----------



## stevey (15 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lovely bike......now, get yourself out there while it's still nice and report back. We will be waiting with bated breath!



It's gonna have to wait Mo gotta prep tea in a bit oh domestic bliss.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2014)

stevey said:


> It's gonna have to wait Mo gotta prep tea in a bit oh domestic bliss.


Och, you tease......and we have all been waiting all afternoon on it being delivered. Lol


----------



## Biggler (15 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I hadn't heard they had, it was shame they had closed there were some good external apps, some hopefully will resurface,



I will have a proper read of your post when I get home but this site says they made the API available again in Jan this year. http://engineering.strava.com/get-your-strava-api-here/


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 May 2014)

Superb weather here, now I know I've been out this morning but would love to go out again.
Ideas for blagging a sickie tonight?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Superb weather here, now I know I've been out this morning but would love to go out again.
> Ideas for blagging a sickie tonight!


Tell them you fell off your bike. Lol
Maybe not....too much like tempting fate!


----------



## Stonechat (15 May 2014)

stevey said:


> New summer bike fresh out of the box


Hope you have good riding on it
Looks Good


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Well I found out what was creaking after ordering a new headset (seems I am destined not to get a gps unit with mapping before the York WNBR next month) you guessed it wasn't the headset, but the skewer, so having got one from chainreations for a fiver 75% off I though since I had to pay postage I would get another cassette so postage was free, I have ordered an HG50 12-27 (12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27) which will not only give me more options ( as I find the jump from 21-24 a little big) but also a higher gear with the 12th to see if I can break that 40mph, I have found the road to do it on, but it will mean a jump from 12-14 instead of 13-14 but as the 40x13 is covered with the 52x17 its not ideal but for a couple of rides to see if i can do it it should be ok. It will also all me to make up a 
12-23 (12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23) because even the steepest bit yesterday @7.4% I went no lower than 34.76" or a 30x23 or for those of you riding compacts a 34x26 the most likely setup will be 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-27, the 27 not likely to used much again for those on a compact 34x30 (the 30x27 being 0.6" shorter) 
Back to the skewer, every time I tried to clamp it gave way, so I got the one from the Carleton although covered in rust (one of the few items I haven't clean) it worked pretty well and at least proved what was creaking, the headset (providing it fits, I know its right size, but bikes being bikes ect.....) wont be wasted as those who have been on here a while recall the current one nearly cost me a monthly challenge back in Aug/Sept or was June/July, which ever it was its done about another 7,000+ miles since then so I cant complain to much, it does however feel very rough now and feels a little jerky in operation.

@stevey I am not saying I am jealous but 

couldn't see one for jealous, so sick with envy will have to do, enjoy and be safe.


----------



## stevey (15 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @stevey I am not saying I am jealous but
> 
> couldn't see one for jealous, so sick with envy will have to do, enjoy and be safe.



@Nigelnaturist i am sure you will upgrade soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

stevey said:


> @Nigelnaturist i am sure you will upgrade soon


Not really Steve, I really don't have much, I like tinkering to much and just the cost of bits for the Viking is pretty scary even though they are the lower end, remember it has been upgraded from 7 to 8sp, that was easy as it was just the right shifter that was needed and a new cable, that was last Oct cost about £20, begining of last month 8 to 9sp £40 for the shifters and two new cables cassette and chain total cost about £75, thats before brakes tyres ect..... and as you know there is always clothes to buy, and i am trying as I just said to get a slightly better gps unit than I have.
However the bike is about as good as it is going to get, the rear Sora seems to be doing well and if I do settle with the 27th I don't see the need to change that till it either brakes or wears out, and as I reckon it hasn't done more than 4,000 miles it should be good for the rest of this year, the front is less likely to wear out but a previous one the return spring did brake, and as the current Sora Tiagra and 105 front only do a 20th range unless I source an old Sora FD 3300 it will have to be an Ultegra for the 22th range I have. I will in time get GS rear 105 for it, but the next thing are new tyres and brake blocks thats going to set me back £65 that to me is a month saving every penny.
Having said all that, the current state of the bike is new wheels in March, chain & cassette in April, BB back in Oct/Nov (though looking at changing this, but need to give it some thought due to the shifting from the 30th to the 40th) new middle chain ring this month (though bottom end Dural it will last a while yet) its pretty much a new bike, the only other real thing I can do to improve it are some carbon forks, but to be cost effective they would need to help shed up to 2kgs and I dont think that is likely as I have no way of weighing my current ones whilst they are off the bike as a comparision.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

I quick read through the net, I can't see the benefits of getting carbon forks for the bike in terms of cost might gain upto a Kg, so the money would be best spent else where, I still have the Carlton to build up, struggling with the forks at the moment they are stuck, I have most things for it, chainset a 28/38/48 possibly coupled up to the Alivio RD, I could use the wheels I have for it with a free wheel 8sp but they will need tyres, I have the shifters, bars if I can get the headset apart (though I dont like them), it will need a FD and painting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Well seems I dont need the 12th to achieve the 40mph barrier as I did this evening, though strava has it as 39.3, RWGPS, Bryton and Garmin all have it at 40.3mph. Only went out to get skewers and whilst it brought my avg speed down for the day I guess it was worth it.


----------



## Razzle (15 May 2014)

Came the long way back from work, on a couple of country roads, a load of climbing 305ft 

http://www.strava.com/activities/141497109/overview

HR also played up a bit on the way home, stopped and moved the strap up and then all was well.

Daz


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well seems I dont need the 12th to achieve the 40mph barrier as I did this evening, though strava has it as 39.3, RWGPS, Bryton and Garmin all have it at 40.3mph. Only went out to get skewers and whilst it brought my avg speed down for the day I guess it was worth it.



If it doesn't show on Strava, it doesn't count


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If it doesn't show on Strava, it doesn't count


p off, we all know strava lies, 3 out of 4 cats prefer ..............  sorry that one was cream.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Came the long way back from work, on a couple of country roads, a load of climbing 305ft
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/141497109/overview
> 
> ...


Did you correct it on strava, I hope not, because strava lies.


----------



## Razzle (15 May 2014)

Nope, Straight from the garmin


----------



## Razzle (15 May 2014)

Seen a nice little handy feature on Veloviewer, which you can load a waypoint into your garmin for start/end of strava segments, anyone know of an easy way to export them all? for routes you've already done?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> Nope, Straight from the garmin


Good, because it nicks about 20-30% of it.



Razzle said:


> Seen a nice little handy feature on Veloviewer, which you can load a waypoint into your garmin for start/end of strava segments, anyone know of an easy way to export them all? for routes you've already done?


Cant do stuff like that on the Rider 20  but to be honest if I get a p.b. its a bonus as I have done most of them around here to death, I have been setting p.b's further a field this week places I dont go often, but usually on those rides I am more relaxed about my speed and is probably a more accurate way of judging if i have improved, as the ones local have been done in all weathers strong headwinds to strong tailwinds so my best times are probably not a good indication of how I really perform, which way I tend to off the figures in my database as they give a better indication of how the ride was in terms of elevation, cadence HR and speed, including ft/mile effort put in ect....


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 May 2014)

Didn't have time to ride this morning because boiler man was coming to do a service then I had to go to work. Been a beautiful day and really wanted to get out tonight but, by the time I got home, sorted the dog out, some messages needing replies, washing up, and washing off the line, I've developed a stinking headache and it's getting dark. Off for a sulk!! Writing today off as a rest day


----------



## stevey (15 May 2014)

Well went out on the Dolan nothing special just a "get used to new bike kinda ride" super smooth very quick off the mark,more power for he effort you put in it seems.
Just a couple things i am going to change longer seat post and a slightly longer stem, and loving the 105 groupset other than that most definatly a very happy stevey.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 May 2014)

stevey said:


> Well went out on the Dolan nothing special just a "get used to new bike kinda ride" super smooth very quick off the mark,more power for he effort you put in it seems.
> Just a couple things i am going to change longer seat post and a slightly longer stem, and loving the 105 groupset other than that most definatly a very happy stevey.


Nice one, glad you like it @stevey. 

Now I want a new bike!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2014)

stevey said:


> Well went out on the Dolan nothing special just a "get used to new bike kinda ride" super smooth very quick off the mark,more power for he effort you put in it seems.
> Just a couple things i am going to change longer seat post and a slightly longer stem, and loving the 105 groupset other than that most definatly a very happy stevey.


It will take a few rides to get it just how you want it no doubt. It looks fast just standing still! 

Supposed to be nice here today but wind to pick up later. Bit gloomy at the moment. I think I will go to the opposite of your racy bike and take my 8 speed hybrid and have a pootle. Legs were even heavy walking the dog yesterday so I think I will take it easy for a couple of days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It will take a few rides to get it just how you want it no doubt. It looks fast just standing still!
> 
> .


Its took me two years  but then the original wasn't any great shakes (not that it is now) but at least its now something, even if a tad heavy.


----------



## L14M (16 May 2014)

Ahh, Feels nice to have the weekend, done your exams etc. Been keeping the legs spinning with small rides. The problem here is my average speed may be 15mph but after traffic lights really its 10.. Anyway, planning a 30mile ride this sunday


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It will take a few rides to get it just how you want it no doubt. It looks fast just standing still!
> 
> Supposed to be nice here today but wind to pick up later. Bit gloomy at the moment. I think I will go to the opposite of your racy bike and take my 8 speed hybrid and have a pootle. Legs were even heavy walking the dog yesterday so I think I will take it easy for a couple of days.


that wind is going to make my ride interesting today. headwind out. whilst I am at my parents' home it is going to do a 180 degree turn and quadruple in speed, so blustery headwind home again... typical! but at least the rain they were forecasting for this pm at my parents' home has 'gone', not that I believed them anyway but I have the sunscreen handy again today! May well put it in before I set out today!

I head out SE come home NW... look at that wind direction! Not fair.... about to set out btw.. ok, so it is a gentle breeze but come on, it turns back again after I get home! (where's that crying smilie gone to?)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I always find a north or east wind worse for any given speed, probably because its straight off the North Sea

@L14M Your moving avg is still 15mph. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Stonechat (16 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its took me two years  but then the original wasn't any great shakes (not that it is now) but at least its now something, even if a tad heavy.


I have the feeling I should make some adjustments. Saddle up a tad, and maybe a little back. Reluctanct to tinker before the L2B as I am going well enough


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I always find a north or east wind worse for any given speed, probably because its straight off the North Sea
> 
> @L14M Your moving avg is still 15mph. Enjoy the weekend.


Here it is the north westerly that is straight off the atlantic, or southerlys that have come up across the plains with nothing to slow them down. otherwise anything you get has to have been bad enough to have either gotten over the welsh mountains or the Pennies.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (16 May 2014)

Glorious sunshine here in Lincolnshire and should be tomorrow too for our event, just a short (34mile) Thoresby ride, but it's a little 'lumpier' than I'm used to. 

We've had 'the talk' this morning and I've said I'd rather that Dave rides at his own speed tomorrow and not to wait for me. I hate the feeling of holding people up and he's done so much training recently it's only fair he should reap the benefits. That way he can cheer me back in too! 

Thought I'd just do an easy spin today to get the legs turning, but cadence sensor needs fettling/tweaking so no idea how fast my short, fat, hairy legs were whizzing round. Enjoyed the ride though and happy with my average speed 

Happy Friday folks


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Glad you enjoyed your ride. You seem to have an awful lot of problems with your gadgets! Lol Are you sure it's worth it? 

Sounds sensible to let your hubby do his own pace. While it's nice to be able to stick together, it's probably not a good idea if your fitness levels are too different at the moment and I like the idea of him being able to be there cheering you at the finish 

I enjoyed my potter about on the hybrid too. As usual, Strava cheated me as RWGPS says 14.1, Garmin 14.0 and mean old Strava only 13.9. Lol. Not to worry, I was only out for a gentle ride anyway and really enjoyed just pottering along deciding on which way I was going at junctions at the last minute. I find I even seem to notice more things to look at in the fields, hedgerows, etc when I am sitting up taking my time so it was very pleasant.


----------



## stevey (16 May 2014)

Of to town to pick up a few pieces all bike related of course wall to wall sunshine so it had to be done.....phoned in sick....


----------



## Biggler (16 May 2014)

Gatorskins arrived... I hope I can put the bad luck with the p's behind me!


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 May 2014)

stevey said:


> Of to town to pick up a few pieces all bike related of course wall to wall sunshine so it had to be done.....phoned in sick....


Ha ha, good man.

I have done absolutely nothing today

Waiting to start an overtime shift tonight/evening 3 till 11ish


----------



## stevey (16 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Waiting to start an overtime shift tonight/evening 3 till 11ish



I feel your pain dude


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 May 2014)

stevey said:


> I feel your pain dude


No you don't, you pulled a sickie


----------



## Mark White (16 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> I'm enjoying that period of newbie gains before the inevitable plateau or slowing down in gains kicks in!



That's as maybe, but it's a great result and I'm happy to recognise that. Enjoy your successes


----------



## stevey (16 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No you don't, you pulled a sickie



Well maybe not today


----------



## L14M (16 May 2014)

Disgrace.. Pulling sickies... 
Just to sit on some metal and carbon with rubber tyres at high speed.. 

Planning a 15 - 20today


----------



## stevey (16 May 2014)

Hang on there @L14M how dare you accuse me......Oh wait your right.......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

I wondered why the later part of to days ride was hard, its likely to be this p.b. I set http://app.strava.com/activities/141789534/segments/3226927893. I must admit I wasn't the same after it.
There are quite a few along the same stretch a bunch of 2nd's and 3rds as well, the last 5 miles I wont say were hell they weren't but i was glad to be home on the face of it 20 miles on the flat (middle section of the afternoon bit) seems easy but I only managed 15.7mph and it had 440ft elevation (rwgps), I have been much quicker over the same sort of terrain.


----------



## Stonechat (16 May 2014)

Warmer ride and taking on decidedly more fluids

First did two hill repeats on two different hills - same as last week. Seemed a bit easier today, and needed less recovery.
THen started a ride through the park (Windsor Gt Pk). There were ambulance, lots of arrows and stewards, also girls with 2Litre bottles of water.
After a few miles I was overtaken by a rider galloping on a horse (saw all these arrows etc later but only saw the one rider)

After crossing the Park through the deer park, entered the nice countryside near WInkfield.
To avoid a busy road and roundabout, took a small road, this was fine to start of with and manage to get through. HOwever the gate was locked at the far end (it had a sign on it horse gate)
LIfted bike over and clambered over.

The some lovely spinning on those nice country roads in that area.
Eventually came back to the park at BLacknest Gate, up Breakheart Hill to the Polo Ground, and retraced my way home.

http://www.strava.com/activities/141793135

40 miles all bar a gnat's whatsit (39.9 )
14.1 mph (Strava for some reason takes it down)
1663 feet of climbing

Really enjoyed a good ride

Edit
Hit 33.3 mph which is fast for a wimp.
Only did this down Priest Hill as it is fairly straight and wide


----------



## MattMM (16 May 2014)

Good ride today, my usual long flatty to Fenwick and back, great weather apart from a wee bit of headwind on way out. Ultra calm on way back and hit (for me) an exceptional 18mph average over a 5 mile flat/undulating segment along with a few PRs. If I was on a roadie in the Fens instead of a hybrid in a hilly bit of Scotland, I'd be dangerous....

http://www.strava.com/activities/141723908


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> Good ride today, my usual long flatty to Fenwick and back, great weather apart from a wee bit of headwind on way out. Ultra calm on way back and hit (for me) an exceptional 18mph average over a 5 mile flat/undulating segment along with a few PRs. If I was on a roadie in the Fens instead of a hybrid in a hilly bit of Scotland, I'd be dangerous....
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/141723908


Give me a few climbs any day, I hate riding on the flat, but you have to sometimes, if the opportunity is there, I found today's ride harder than Wed, even though there was about half the total elevation, excluding the morning bit to the hospital.


----------



## rogdodge52 (16 May 2014)

hiya not posted on here since last year...but I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a problem ive developed while cycling. Today I went up and down the Tissington trail..32 miles..for over half of that journey I had cramp in my hands...could this be the way the bike has been set up or just my lack of fitness


----------



## Razzle (16 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Gatorskins arrived... I hope I can put the bad luck with the p's behind me!



Hope you didn't get the wire beaded ones, Mine were a nightmare to put on - Not got any punctures now they're on mind!


----------



## Razzle (16 May 2014)

Biked to work and back today

Way in: http://www.strava.com/activities/141709353

HR playing up again today - think its the old strap I had that i'm using will get my new one out for next ride.

Way Home: http://www.strava.com/activities/141857344

Had all my work stuff with me both ways, but on the way in had a 1.75ltr bottle of dilute orange to take with me  think that slowed me down 

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

Razzle said:


> HR playing up again today - think its the old strap I had that i'm using will get my new one out for next ride.
> 
> Daz


I had that the other week but it was the unit as I tried it on the new strap


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> hiya not posted on here since last year...but I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a problem ive developed while cycling. Today I went up and down the Tissington trail..32 miles..for over half of that journey I had cramp in my hands...could this be the way the bike has been set up or just my lack of fitness


could be the position on the bike - most likely trapping a nerve. what bike and what grips (picture of grips would help)... you could also be trapping a nerve in your shoulder, so if they are hurting it could be the explanation etc... sorry but there are a million and one reasons for cramp in hands (I have a long term nerve issue with my left wrist, so have had most issues with it...)


----------



## matth411 (16 May 2014)

Didn't ride in for last nights shift due to painful calf muscles.... it is just bruising from pedals hitting them. So I took to the road again today and even though the sun is out drivers actually gave me room! On the last down hill before work and I stuck next to a car all the way down with the driver looking over in disbelief that I was still next to him at the bottom. I only hit 30mph. Then I managed to make up about 400metres on the guy I am working with tonight, he was riding but only commutes, and beat him into work by a minute. So a very good commute tonight, sun shining, quick, got a scalp, and kept up with a car.


----------



## morrisman (16 May 2014)

New highest average speed 12.5 miles at 16.4 mph. Admittedly as flat as a witches whatsit with only 154 ft ascending.


----------



## Biggler (16 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> for over half of that journey I had cramp in my hands...


I get similar, had a bit of this tonight. I used to get it really bad before I changed the angle on my drop handle bars so the shifters were higher up and I wasn't reaching as far for them. I'm planning on getting some gloves too to see if the padding will help in any way. My cramp seems to subside a bit once I've put a few miles in so it might just be me needing to warm up.



Razzle said:


> Hope you didn't get the wire beaded ones, Mine were a nightmare to put on - Not got any punctures now they're on mind!


I think I might have! I decided to go out for a ride instead of putting them on as I wont be able to get a ride in over the weekend. I'm still not feeling right, my thighs feel really tight and don't feel like they can put much effort in.

Anyway, a closed bridge and a jelly baby giving me a stitch made me come home. Can only three jelly babies give someone a stitch? It was my first time eating anything while riding though.
Got some PRs though, best time up the 'hill' I hate the most... Blakeston Lane 

http://www.strava.com/activities/141872621


----------



## rogdodge52 (16 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> could be the position on the bike - most likely trapping a nerve. what bike and what grips (picture of grips would help)... you could also be trapping a nerve in your shoulder, so if they are hurting it could be the explanation etc... sorry but there are a million and one reasons for cramp in hands (I have a long term nerve issue with my left wrist, so have had most issues with it...)


the bikes a Ridgebak 603LX mountain bike..basic but all I could afford..Many thanks for replying


----------



## rogdodge52 (16 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I get similar, had a bit of this tonight. I used to get it really bad before I changed the angle on my drop handle bars so the shifters were higher up and I wasn't reaching as far for them. I'm planning on getting some gloves too to see if the padding will help in any way. My cramp seems to subside a bit once I've put a few miles in so it might just be me needing to warm up.
> 
> 
> I think I might have! I decided to go out for a ride instead of putting them on as I wont be able to get a ride in over the weekend. I'm still not feeling right, my thighs feel really tight and don't feel like they can put much effort in.
> ...


thanks for the reply...todays the first day ive ridden with out gloves.......hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## L14M (16 May 2014)

I love my new segment 

http://www.strava.com/activities/141867318/segments/3228710266


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> hiya not posted on here since last year...but I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a problem ive developed while cycling. Today I went up and down the Tissington trail..32 miles..for over half of that journey I had cramp in my hands...could this be the way the bike has been set up or just my lack of fitness



Could be your gloves were tightened too tight, or your position is putting too much weight on your hands perhaps? Nevermind, had a fit of a lack of reading comprehension. 

Finally went out and did a hilly route I planned a week ago but put off too long. Today was the day! Also took the opportunity to test out the Strava photo integration with Instagram, which seemed to work a treat, albeit you are left with 1970s wannabe square pictures!

Ride took me south through Chipstead, past the normal turn off at Box Hill and went further south to loop around to Leith Hill and then back to Box Hill and home.

We all know Strava is a bit whack with elevation, but this was really weird. When I plotted the route out on Strava it said it was just over 4k ft. Saved it to the Garmin and followed it explicitly apart from a detour up to the Leith Hill Tower (which should have added more elevation!) and when uploaded it came in at 3.5k ft on both Garmin and Strava.... Ah well, still quite a bit of climbing for 50 miles.

Managed to climb Leith Hill in one go without stopping for the very first time!! I did have a nervy moment near the top when I was wobbling a bit (steep) and a car came past me close and I nearly ended up in a pothole. Yes, in. The only reason I don't call it a ditch is because it was a metre away from the verge.

As I was being snap happy along the route, once at the top I ventured along a half mile rocky footpath that leads to the actual summit of the hill, where there is a Tower, and a great view - neither of which I had seen, and I figured my average speed was going to be poor anyways so why not.

As I headed downhill I got quite bad cramp in both my thighs, which I managed to work out. Cramp kept coming and going and when I got to Sutton and stopped both legs just went "NO MORE!" I stood there for 2 minutes wincing like you would if you ate a wasp while simultaneously having your man bits flicked by a bitter ex.

Drank half a bottle of water and did the last remaining 5 or so miles in not inconsiderable pain.

My own fault really, didn't drink enough as I was going and it was pretty hot...






Had a nice hot bath and feel a bit light headed....going to drink copious amounts of water methinks, tomorrow should be fun at work...

Some photos for your perusal!






Photographic Evidence The Worlds Grandest Car Park Sometimes Allows Traffic






Erm






Leith Hill Summit











Leith Hill Tower






Rest Time!






Got quite a few PRs including Leith Hill. Yay!

http://app.strava.com/activities/141876526

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the 5 days of summer!

@Phoenix Lincs - What's this I'm hearing about Bikes of the Mountain? You going all off roady on us? You post pics?


----------



## MattMM (16 May 2014)

@Nomadski Great photos dude, used to live in Surrey a long while ago, takes me back. M25 does look quieter than I remember though...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> the bikes a Ridgebak 603LX mountain bike..*basic *but all I could afford..Many thanks for replying


My Viking was pretty basic still is, but at over 13,300 in 23 months and it rides better, its still a brick to get up the hills mind. 
As @SatNavSaysStraightOn says there are many things that could cause it, I suffered with numb hands for a long time, the doc said its as much getting use to it as anything, but I have changed the bars which are better I dont think many people give drop bars much thought apart from the ones that come with the bike, but I found the shallower drop better, I know its slightly different.


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> @Nomadski Great photos dude, used to live in Surrey a long while ago, takes me back. M25 does look quieter than I remember though...



And 2pm on a Friday afternoon to boot!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 May 2014)

@Nomadski I ain't commenting on strava really peeved with them, to the point of think of leaving. Robbed me of a whole 1mph yesterday and gave me 39.3 I think it was instead of 40.3mph. most in the past has been like 0.1 of mph.


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski I ain't commenting on strava really peeved with them, to the point of think of leaving. Robbed me of a whole 1mph yesterday and gave me 39.3 I think it was instead of 40.3mph. most in the past has been like 0.1 of mph.



Have to take to take it with a pinch of salt mate. Each site has their own way of doing things (Strava, for instance, uses mostly chaos theory along with a dash of quantum physics). Each site is only worth comparing data (which I know you like to do) with itself.

If you do use multiple sites, just take the site giving you the best numbers and go with that one!

Strava does have some fun stuff, like the segments; you just have to take the data as inexact. Which is what it is.


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2014)

I see you getting back to some heavy mileage, good to see the troubles seem to be over.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> the bikes a Ridgebak 603LX mountain bike..basic but all I could afford..Many thanks for replying





rogdodge52 said:


> thanks for the reply...todays the first day ive ridden with out gloves.......hmmmmmmmmmm



I used to have similar problems with similar grips. Are you gloves gel gloves?
If today is the first day you have ridden without gloves and the first day you have had cramp then I suspect you have the answer...
If they are gel gloves , then the gap between the gel pads on the palm of the hands close to the wrists has been protecting your nerves running through there and without the gloves is why you are having problems with those grips. 
I always change the grips on my mtbs' over to the ergon type. Something like this link http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ergon-gp1-h...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360314960 works wonders for me (and I have had 11 ops on my left wrist, numerous trapped nerve issues and carpal tunnel, bones removed, bones shortened and so on, etc...) with these grips, once in the correct position, the problems usually vanish to an odd tingle every now and again - but I could be jumping to conclusions if the gloves are not padded ones. Some people are fine with original grips - I'm not one of them! (think of them as an investment to transfer from bike to bike if and when you upgrade - they last and last...)


----------



## Nomadski (16 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn - Just had a look at your landscape stuff. Some lovely pics.

EDIT: And had a look at your linked blog too. Nightmare about the Kengals!


----------



## Stonechat (16 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> I get similar, had a bit of this tonight. I used to get it really bad before I changed the angle on my drop handle bars so the shifters were higher up and I wasn't reaching as far for them. I'm planning on getting some gloves too to see if the padding will help in any way. My cramp seems to subside a bit once I've put a few miles in so it might just be me needing to warm up.
> 
> 
> I think I might have! I decided to go out for a ride instead of putting them on as I wont be able to get a ride in over the weekend. I'm still not feeling right, my thighs feel really tight and don't feel like they can put much effort in.
> ...



I find that I do need to eat, you need to find something that suits you over longer rides


----------



## DavidD (16 May 2014)

stevey said:


> New summer bike fresh out of the box


That's nice like the colours what model is it?


----------



## stevey (16 May 2014)

DavidD said:


> That's nice like the colours what model is it?



It's the Dolan L'Etape.


----------



## fivepence (16 May 2014)

Slightly envious of all the rides people have put in over the past few days in the sunshine.. Hopefully all the miles were enjoyable 
Currently resting up which in this weather has been really hard for my first 200KM attempt on Sunday. Pretty flat route given my 20KM either side of the start / finish line is roughly the same elevation as the 166KM in the middle.

Here's hoping for on Sunday , and the route minus my travel to and from - http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_1105353.html


----------



## Biggler (16 May 2014)

fivepence said:


> Currently resting up which in this weather has been really hard for my first 200KM attempt on Sunday.



Good luck!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

@Nomadski Love that chaos theory, I still get the odd pain which is troublesome sometimes.


----------



## L14M (17 May 2014)

I'm up early. Going gliding, so if i do not get lost its a 28 mile round trip. Guess i'll long it out to make he big 30!

Liam


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2014)

L14M said:


> I'm up early. Going gliding, so if i do not get lost its a 28 mile round trip. Guess i'll long it out to make he big 30!
> 
> Liam


Enjoy your gliding and your ride. Just did 28 miles myself earlier. Glad I didn't stay out any longer as it is getting really dark. Pretty sure it is about to start pouring any minute.


----------



## bororider (17 May 2014)

Completed my first 1000 miles today 
This time last year I wouldn't have believed I would do 10 miles let alone 1000. I was a proper sofa sloucher!
I've also lost 4 stone in the process so well happy with myself now

Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoy your gliding and your ride. Just did 28 miles myself earlier. Glad I didn't stay out any longer as it is getting really dark. Pretty sure it is about to start pouring any minute.


Forecast for the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

bororider said:


> Completed my first 1000 miles today
> This time last year I wouldn't have believed I would do 10 miles let alone 1000. I was a proper sofa sloucher!
> I've also lost 4 stone in the process so well happy with myself now
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone


Well done, they will start to become a bit of blur now the number of miles you complete, I forget what my total is most of the time and when I look I surprise myself, @Mo1959 its true for all my stats its the one I look at least.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well done, they will start to become a bit of blur now the number of miles you complete, I forget what my total is most of the time and when I look I surprise myself, @Mo1959 its true for all my stats its the one I look at least.


Yep......after the initial excitement of doing bigger rides is over, the miles just seem to slip by without really noticing. I feel like I am starting to lose the buzz from doing big rides or trying to go faster and beginning to just enjoy being out in the fresh air and doing as much or little as I feel like on the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

@Mo1959 ditto, but I think you always push yourself sometimes, you need to, the ride I did the other day toward Denby Dale, I didn't push it up the cat4 just spun and I managed to maintain about 80rpm n no lower than 30x23 (34x25), and I dont do a lot of climbing a all, I suppose the short little steeper bits hereabouts must help.
I try and include this a couple of times a week 120ft in a mile
http://app.strava.com/activities/140234358/segments/3188444761
and of course there is always the last bit home which usually includes this
http://app.strava.com/activities/141789534/segments/3233999681
214ft 3.8miles though strava gives two elevation stats for it the first being the elevation difference thats the one that shows it the segment details the 214 is the one it gives in the analyses section


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep......after the initial excitement of doing bigger rides is over, the miles just seem to slip by without really noticing. I feel like I am starting to lose the buzz from doing big rides or trying to go faster and beginning to just enjoy being out in the fresh air and doing as much or little as I feel like on the day.


It was surprisingly nice last night having to ease back and just cycle rather than commute home in the fastest possible time. I like to try to get home before the 3rd time bleep usually (which is 90 mins)... yesterday I had no option but to ease off and just ride my bike - it was really nice especially given the complete lack of cars on the road, almost complete lack of queues and what with all the birds twittering in the hedgerows etc, it was just really pleasant!


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 May 2014)

Yes I know what you mean. I'm looking forward to a family ride this afternoon with the local group H-Bug, nice and steady and fun. Roadbike left at home and old hybrid out.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was surprisingly nice last night having to ease back and just cycle rather than commute home in the fastest possible time. I like to try to get home before the 3rd time bleep usually (which is 90 mins)... yesterday I had no option but to ease off and just ride my bike - it was really nice especially given the complete lack of cars on the road, almost complete lack of queues and what with all the birds twittering in the hedgerows etc, it was just really pleasant!


Just about sums it up for me too. Heard a cuckoo this morning.....first for three or four years. They seem to be getting scarce around here. Lots of curlews and lapwings up over the moor as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2014)

Went out this morning. What a beautiful day. Sorry no photos this time. Did 8 miles. Cut it short due to a lot of motorcycles that are out In force. Typical weekend here im afraid. We tend to be inundated with motorcyclists at this time of year. 

And guess what Mo., I heard a cuckoo the other day. Its the first time I can remember hearing one here.

Anyway, great morning to be on the bike, enjoyed the fresh air. Now back sitting in the sunshine with a nice mug of coffee. Cheers everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## Stonechat (17 May 2014)

Did a group ride from Windsor - on familiar ground through the park. Forgot to restart Garmin so lost two miles
Total was 42 miles (on Garmin 40) 14.2 mph mph and 1063 feet climbed

http://www.strava.com/activities/142100055


----------



## rogdodge52 (17 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I used to have similar problems with similar grips. Are you gloves gel gloves?
> If today is the first day you have ridden without gloves and the first day you have had cramp then I suspect you have the answer...
> If they are gel gloves , then the gap between the gel pads on the palm of the hands close to the wrists has been protecting your nerves running through there and without the gloves is why you are having problems with those grips.
> I always change the grips on my mtbs' over to the ergon type. Something like this link http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ergon-gp1-h...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360314960 works wonders for me (and I have had 11 ops on my left wrist, numerous trapped nerve issues and carpal tunnel, bones removed, bones shortened and so on, etc...) with these grips, once in the correct position, the problems usually vanish to an odd tingle every now and again - but I could be jumping to conclusions if the gloves are not padded ones. Some people are fine with original grips - I'm not one of them! (think of them as an investment to transfer from bike to bike if and when you upgrade - they last and last...)


Hiya ..been to my local bike shop and had a word..he said the same as you.. that it could be trapped nerves but also the lack of gloves...so I've brought some fingerless gloves with gel padding to see how I go on...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> Hiya ..been to my local bike shop and had a word..he said the same as you.. that it could be trapped nerves but also the lack of gloves...so I've brought some fingerless gloves with gel padding to see how I go on...


If you want to see what the ergon grips look like or try them out I live quite locally (having grown up in NUL) and you are more than welcome to pop over and try my mtb out in Delamere forest if you want to meet up etc... just PM me if interested if the gloves don't help.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

I was a bit disappointed with this I thought I was quicker. 34.53miles @ 15.41mph 1517ft (43.93ft/mile rwgps) 
http://app.strava.com/activities/142122111


----------



## Mark1978 (17 May 2014)

First ever 50 miler....

http://www.strava.com/activities/142076233. 

Hard work for the last 5 miles. I believe that is what they call "the wall"


----------



## morrisman (17 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did a group ride from Windsor - on familiar ground through the park. Forgot to restart Garmin so lost two miles
> Total was 42 miles (on Garmin 40) 14.2 mph mph and 1063 feet climbed
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/142100055


Must have nearly met somewhere today then.

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/501054519


----------



## Nomadski (17 May 2014)

Is anyone finding it difficult to type in the comments box of Strava? Its like the site isn't keeping up with my typing and often it misses spaces and letters. And I'm not a fast typer!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Is anyone finding it difficult to type in the comments box of Strava? Its like the site isn't keeping up with my typing and often it misses spaces and letters. And I'm not a fast typer!



Same here, I thought there was something wrong with my keyboard at first


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2014)

Got my Sirrus back today, well say got back, it has a new frame, forks, cables, cassette and chain so it probably should be my second Sirrus as opposed to the original


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2014)

L14M said:


> I'm up early. Going gliding, so if i do not get lost its a 28 mile round trip. Guess i'll long it out to make he big 30!
> 
> Liam



Should be more a less perfect for gliding today


----------



## rogdodge52 (17 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you want to see what the ergon grips look like or try them out I live quite locally (having grown up in NUL) and you are more than welcome to pop over and try my mtb out in Delamere forest if you want to meet up etc... just PM me if interested if the gloves don't help.


Sounds like a good plan to me thank you...I'm off up the Tissington trail again in the morning to see how it goes...will look at Delamere online..not been there before


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/141876526
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying the 5 days of summer!
> 
> @Phoenix Lincs - What's this I'm hearing about Bikes of the Mountain? You going all off roady on us? You post pics?



Well done on the fab ride 

Dave's trainer lady mentioned that a mountain bike would help his fitness (or something similar) but I said that it wouldn't if he only had one for himself!  Method in my madness. It's nice to do something different, we've been out a few times together, but I'm still getting used to the gearing so I'm not great. We are going on an 'intro' course on Bank Holiday Monday, which also happens to be our wedding anniversary, and I'm looking forward to doing some fun stuff and not just serious road miles  

Did you find a bike for Mrs Nomadski? And how is S getting on with hers? X


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2014)

Another 2 QOM,s lost  Lol. Mind you, one was on a tandem with a guy and the other was riding in a group so hardly surprising. But Perth St Johnstone are Scottish Cup Champions!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well done on the fab ride
> 
> Dave's trainer lady mentioned that a mountain bike would help his fitness (or something similar) but I said that it wouldn't if he only had one for himself!  Method in my madness. It's nice to do something different, we've been out a few times together, but I'm still getting used to the gearing so I'm not great. We are going on an 'intro' course on Bank Holiday Monday, which also happens to be our wedding anniversary, and I'm looking forward to doing some fun stuff and not just serious road miles
> 
> Did you find a bike for Mrs Nomadski? And how is S getting on with hers? X


You are starting to sound like me. Want to mix things up and enjoy some slow, scenic rides and maybe venture off piste too. Constant mile munching gets tiring after a while!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 May 2014)

Good for you Mo. I enjoy just pootling along at my own pace and in my own way


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

humph.... my OH is killing his mtb again

Last time we went out together... (rear wheel)






this time we went out together... (front wheel) 





It was new (2nd hand) this year.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

@Mo1959 & @Phoenix Lincs I have no interest in M.T.B.s at all probably be off more than on. @Mo1959 at the moment Hull are winning but thats probably tempting providence.

Headset cups are different size so I will need to look into further, however I used the ball bearings in the one I have and whilst there is a little pitting on the races it being a headset and not turning fully in normal use and it being smoother than it was I should be ok till I sort something, headset FSA No11 was only a fiver so not lost as the bearings would have cost me £3.70 this aft anyway.
Cassette changed the low end to 23-27 (from 24-28), I have changed the 13th lock ring for the 12th just to see how it is


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> humph.... my OH is killing his mtb again
> 
> Last time we went out together... (rear wheel)
> View attachment 45381
> ...


I think he needs a tank not a bike. Lol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think he needs a tank not a bike. Lol


tell me about it. His Thorn Nomad more or less withstands him... I think it is his past as a cotton mill mechanic. you had to hit thing hard to get them to work or move apparently...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tell me about it. His Thorn Nomad more or less withstands him... I think it is his past as a cotton mill mechanic. you had to hit thing hard to get them to work or move apparently...


Its all you need as an engineer big wrench and hammer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its all you need as an engineer big wrench and hammer.


just wish he was not quite so brutal with more delicate equipment!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just wish he was not quite so brutal with more delicate equipment!


I threaten the comp with either if its playing up seems to do the job  or is that the fact I have been putting them together for over a quarter of a century (just to make us all feel old)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I threaten the comp with either if its playing up seems to do the job  or is that the fact I have been putting them together for over a quarter of a century (just to make us all feel old)


if its putting computer bits together for over a quarter of a century, I'm not that far behind you and I have only recently entered my 40's!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn to be honest a very rarely have problems, but the number of times the O.H. brother has to reinstall windows is unbelievably, but than its not such a problem as he/they dont do much with computers apart from browse and watch movies or online games, if i had to it would be a right pain, photoshop, office, Starry Night, not to mention everything else, the O.H. son was home from Uni last weekend and he asked to reinstall, I pointed out it might be easier to just clean his laptop and go through the bootup and stop some services/utilities from starting and bootup as there was very little actually wrong with the performance.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2014)

I rarely re-install, rarely have to tbh. keep things clean and tidy on the laptop, don't randomly install software and the likes - makes life much easier. tis 3 1/2 years old now and I only re-installed once back in Feb this year after an issue which would not go away. re-installing resolved that problem - but it was a last resort. One of my brothers on the other hand has been through 4 desktops in that time, and I actually mean hardware not re-installs! Has been a really good laptop this one despite spending the first 12 months of its life in a pannier on tour!


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 May 2014)

A lovely cycle out with my son Max on a H-Bug family ride.


Social and fun being the main objective (though the Garmin was switched on!).

http://app.strava.com/activities/142244543


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn likewise but you can't teach those that don't want to learn



BrianEvesham said:


> A lovely cycle out with my son Max on a H-Bug family ride.
> 
> 
> Social and fun being the main objective (though the Garmin was switched on!).
> ...


There should be another option on sites other than sport or commute, I know some have other.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 May 2014)

There is one thing I dont like and thats the bike without mudguards


----------



## L14M (17 May 2014)

Back after a long day, 26 miles cycling and a cross country gliding flight. Just need a few more hours to go solo.

Here is some of my rides, the second one of the day was mostly offroad as I choose the route by mistake :S. But the one on the way back was a nice 600ft of climbing and a hell of a decent! In total 26 miles and 1304ft of climbing according to Strava or 1345ft on garmin conenct.
http://www.strava.com/activities/142299627
http://www.strava.com/activities/142299635
http://www.strava.com/activities/142299652
http://www.strava.com/activities/142299653

Also going to be getting the bike serviced by the lbs next week as its in need of some attention to the brakes ( wonky worn pads),the headset is creaking and the BB needs looking at.
Liam


----------



## RunDorset14 (17 May 2014)

Plucked up the courage get rid of the old standard pedals and try out the SPD-SL pedals again (tried them once last year and fell over immediately)....

So 35 miles and lots of personal records later, I absolutely love them (only fell over twice - luckily no one around to see and no real damage apart from a scuffed knee)!!!

Just got to get the hang of balancing so I don't hit the deck again and I'm away...!


----------



## L14M (17 May 2014)

RunDorset14 said:


> Plucked up the courage get rid of the old standard pedals and try out the SPD-SL pedals again (tried them once last year and fell over immediately)....
> 
> So 35 miles and lots of personal records later, I absolutely love them (only fell over twice - luckily no one around to see and no real damage apart from a scuffed knee)!!!
> 
> Just got to get the hang of balancing so I don't hit the deck again and I'm away...!


Honestly instead of track standing just clip out. Also if you think you may stop, clip out before you stop. Font rush getting into them either feel around a bit if needs be. Try not to look down though but if you have to and it's clear to do so then do it. We have all had moments but the benefits make up for them.


----------



## moo (17 May 2014)

I'm 35 years old and never been to a gym or exercised in my life. My new years resolution was to start cycling to work on a cheap 15kg hybrid I had lying around.

At first the 5.3 miles each way was a chore and took me ~28 minutes. Almost 5 months later I recently set a new PB of just under 18 minutes. Losing 2 stone in that time may have helped my power to weight ratio somewhat tho 

I may be addicted, as the 5.3 mile journey has become 15 miles and growing each week  Time to buy a real road bike I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

moo said:


> I may be addicted, as the 5.3 mile journey has become 15 miles and growing each week  Time to buy a real road bike I think.



I am saying nothing but  and wait till it becomes 40+ miles like @Supersuperleeds and he only lives about 5 or 6 miles from work I think


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 May 2014)

moo said:


> I may be addicted, as the 5.3 mile journey has become 15 miles and growing each week  Time to buy a real road bike I think.


Well done!  It doesn't have to be a road bike, though. I've been using a touring bike for years, and it's ideal for commuting: comfortable and handles bumps, rain and dirt well. I do have a road bike also, but it's either my weekend rides bike, or the backup commuter for when I'm working on the tourer.


----------



## Harv (18 May 2014)

Just ordered my teenage son a new bike so he can join me cycling. Hopefully he'll get the bug. I didn't want to spend a fortune so I've got him a Carrerra TDF which cost me £270 from Halfords. 

On a separate note I went out yesterday and had a nice leisurely ride in the sun:

http://www.strava.com/activities/142137092

Average speed was 7.8 mph. I stopped for a break to adjust the seat as it was a bit uncomfortable. I have a garmin 220 and paused it during the break. Does Strava include break time or not? Not that it matters for this journey as we were just taking it easy. I was just curious.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Just ordered my teenage son a new bike so he can join me cycling. Hopefully he'll get the bug. I didn't want to spend a fortune so I've got him a Carrerra TDF which cost me £270 from Halfords.
> 
> On a separate note I went out yesterday and had a nice leisurely ride in the sun:
> 
> ...


Hope your son does get into it. Will be nice to have some company. 
Strava should give your pace for your moving time. If you look at your ride you will see moving time and elapsed time which is about six minutes longer so that will be when you stopped.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Headset sorted I had put the wrong spacer in on the bottom, and off to to try another set of gear ratios. 21-24-27 also shortened the chain one more link.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Headset sorted I had put the wrong spacer in on the bottom, and off to to try another set of gear ratios. 21-24-27 also shortened the chain one more link.


I've never seen anyone so bothered about their gears Nigel. Lol. Half the time I don't even know what gear I am in 

I suspect I could do with taking a link out of my chain too as I think I left it a bit long when I fitted the new one.


----------



## Harv (18 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope your son does get into it. Will be nice to have some company.
> Strava should give your pace for your moving time. If you look at your ride you will see moving time and elapsed time which is about six minutes longer so that will be when you stopped.



Thanks Mo. 

He's always on his PC playing games so this should hopefully get him out and get a bit fitter.


----------



## RunDorset14 (18 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Honestly instead of track standing just clip out. Also if you think you may stop, clip out before you stop. Font rush getting into them either feel around a bit if needs be. Try not to look down though but if you have to and it's clear to do so then do it. We have all had moments but the benefits make up for them.



Thanks for the advice - I always clip out with plenty of time to spare but it's after I stop and put my left foot down... I completely forget my right foot is still attached and I lean too far that way until there's no going back... I'll get the hang of it one day


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 May 2014)

RunDorset14 said:


> Thanks for the advice - I always clip out with plenty of time to spare but it's after I stop and put my left foot down... I completely forget my right foot is still attached and I lean too far that way until there's no going back... I'll get the hang of it one day


I always unclip both - I've learnt the hard way that I need to do that for my safety, and that of others around!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I always unclip both - I've learnt the hard way that I need to do that for my safety, and that of others around!


............and I've still not risked even trying them!


----------



## moo (18 May 2014)

victor said:


> Well done!  It doesn't have to be a road bike, though. I've been using a touring bike for years, and it's ideal for commuting: comfortable and handles bumps, rain and dirt well. I do have a road bike also, but it's either my weekend rides bike, or the backup commuter for when I'm working on the tourer.



Thanks. I just want something much lighter and better equiped for road use. I'm finding cycling more enjoyable the faster I go  If I were a few years younger I'd probably go for the lightest carbon bike in my price range. However I'm leaning more towards your advice and considering bikes like the Genesis Croix De Fer.


----------



## Stonechat (18 May 2014)

Recently has the feeling that my increase in fitness/form has plateaued (spelling?)
Speeds distances have not increased - however perhaps strava and the stats do not really capture my improvements
Sure my hill climbing is a bit stronger (even if still weakest area)
However I am good enough for the L2B.


----------



## Nomadski (18 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well done on the fab ride
> 
> Dave's trainer lady mentioned that a mountain bike would help his fitness (or something similar) but I said that it wouldn't if he only had one for himself!  Method in my madness. It's nice to do something different, we've been out a few times together, but I'm still getting used to the gearing so I'm not great. We are going on an 'intro' course on Bank Holiday Monday, which also happens to be our wedding anniversary, and I'm looking forward to doing some fun stuff and not just serious road miles
> 
> Did you find a bike for Mrs Nomadski? And how is S getting on with hers? X



Anisah still has yet to buy a bike (lack of cash, space and time).

Suj is still waiting for the replacement bike. Is entire with courier but is taking an eternity.

She will be doing an Isle of Man trip at the weekend so hope she gets sow miles in this week. :S



RunDorset14 said:


> Plucked up the courage get rid of the old standard pedals and try out the SPD-SL pedals again (tried them once last year and fell over immediately)....
> 
> So 35 miles and lots of personal records later, I absolutely love them (only fell over twice - luckily no one around to see and no real damage apart from a scuffed knee)!!!
> 
> Just got to get the hang of balancing so I don't hit the deck again and I'm away...!





Phoenix Lincs said:


> I always unclip both - I've learnt the hard way that I need to do that for my safety, and that of others around!



Multi release cleats. £10. Never fall over again. Comes with a Nomadski Satisfaction Guarantee.



Stonechat said:


> Recently has the feeling that my increase in fitness/form has plateaued (spelling?)
> Speeds distances have not increased - however perhaps strava and the stats do not really capture my improvements
> Sure my hill climbing is a bit stronger (even if still weakest area)
> However I am good enough for the L2B.



My speed has gone backwards, but probably because I'm doing a fair amount of hills.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Recently has the feeling that my increase in fitness/form has plateaued (spelling?)
> Speeds distances have not increased - however perhaps strava and the stats do not really capture my improvements
> Sure my hill climbing is a bit stronger (even if still weakest area)
> However I am good enough for the L2B.


Same here Bob. After seeing good gains last year as a new rider, I seem to have got a bit stuck and can't quite get the speed back in the legs this year. Saw a boost today but that was mainly due to putting on lighter tyres I think or maybe I just worked harder because I wanted to see the benefit of them! Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Thanks Mo.
> 
> He's always on his PC playing games so this should hopefully get him out and get a bit fitter.


I saw a child and parents out today it was great to see a youngster on the road on a road bike as well.
I saw hundreds and hundreds of people today, had to wait at one junction end of this segment http://www.strava.com/activities/142529027/segments/3251670389 you can see how long I had to wait the gps kicked in thinking the sensor had stopped, it must have been some charity thing.
Converse to yesterday, I did better speed wise than I thought cad still low but i put that down to the extra climbing I am doing, HR down overall.
@Mo1959 I just like messing, anyway I wont be saying much more on it as, I will either stay with this 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27 or the 28 still dont like the jump from 17-19 but there isn't much I can do to have a good close spread of ratios and as wide a range as I have, I might have a go with a 41th middle at some point, the FD is better to not perfect but I was thinking about whilst out and it could be the cage being designed for 7/8sp chains as the thickness of the link (thats one side of the outside links) is about the shortfall.
The upshot is everything is working pretty much how I wanted it, just now need a way to shed 3Kgs off it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here Bob. After seeing good gains last year as a new rider, I seem to have got a bit stuck and can't quite get the speed back in the legs this year. Saw a boost today but that was mainly due to putting on lighter tyres I think or maybe I just worked harder because I wanted to see the benefit of them! Lol


I think I agree Mo, nothing I seem to do comes close to last Sept when my avg for the month was 16.15mph with a lot more climbing too.



Mo1959 said:


> ............and I've still not risked even trying them!



You should.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Recently has the feeling that my increase in fitness/form has plateaued (spelling?)
> Speeds distances have not increased - however perhaps strava and the stats do not really capture my improvements
> Sure my hill climbing is a bit stronger (even if still weakest area)
> However I am good enough for the L2B.


My stats dont Bob the only thing i have improved is cadence but that is likely to be the lack of hills however with the two extra gears (so @Mo1959 ) and the better arrangement, now i am settled with the grouping I have, I hope this will improve as I get better use to it and the fact the Sora RD even though designed for 7/8sp and no more than 27th works well.

@Mo1959 one other thing and chain links having removed the extra link the chain noise on the 52th front is a lot less, but this could be better alignment.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am saying nothing but  and wait till it becomes 40+ miles like @Supersuperleeds and he only lives about 5 or 6 miles from work I think



5 miles door to door, I've done well over 4000 extra miles on the commutes so far this year, but I'm not addicted honestly


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 5 miles door to door, I've done well over 4000 extra miles on the commutes so far this year, but I'm not addicted honestly


Not really


----------



## Effyb4 (18 May 2014)

Lots of cyclists out today. I did 33.2 miles, so I have cracked 30 miles now. Felt quite fast on the way out, but I was tired on the way back. I don't think the heat helped.http://www.strava.com/activities/142576986


----------



## moo (18 May 2014)

I work evening shifts (3pm start) so could probably fit a 3 hour ride in on the way to work... one day


----------



## fivepence (18 May 2014)

Had originally planned go 200KM+ this morning as I said in a previous post but the early morning start left me travelling bout 10KM before realising I hadn't switched the Garmin on.
Switched it off at Finish line and strolled home as I didn't want my AVG Speed slide further as the fatigue monster was winning the battle and it was dropping fast

http://www.strava.com/activities/142602554


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 May 2014)

@fivepence incredible average over that distance!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Anisah still has yet to buy a bike (lack of cash, space and time).
> 
> Suj is still waiting for the replacement bike. Is entire with courier but is taking an eternity.
> 
> ...



Hope A isn't waiting too long for her steed, actually, hope S isn't either!!! 

When is your big ride?


----------



## rogdodge52 (18 May 2014)

Had a very good morning..did 34 mile ..the most I.ve done since taking up cycling..just over 1700 ft of elevation too. The new gloves have done the trick..had no cramps today.now and again very slight pins and needles..moved my hands more instead of just gripping the handlebars...hopefully money well spent..Got there early and avoided the masses..Haven't worked out how to put my Strava on here yet lol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

made it passed 1,000km on the new bike today... she's 4 weeks and a day old! hope there's no upper distance on that free 6 week service because boy is she going to have done some miles by then....

Just back from my 2nd +100km ride in 4 days. Sun from door to door, nasty headwind (southerly) and sunburnt as well... time for a cold shower and some tlc before tomorrow's commute... hoping for cooler weather... temps have been high today. average temperature was 25C and when I sat in the sunshine on the only available bench, garmin spiked at over 34C  no wonder my arms are burnt!

Curiously - and this is one for @Nigelnaturist can you tell me why my garmin edge 500 recorded the journey as 100.4km, my OH's garmin 200 recorded the identical ride at 102.3km (his trip metre makes it 102.5km) and exporting my garmin's ride and uploading it into bikehike.co.uk has the recorded distance as 102.6km. I can understand a few hundred metres being out, but the error on my device seems to be around 2% I nearly didn't make the 100km mark


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> Had a very good morning..did 34 mile ..the most I.ve done since taking up cycling..just over 1700 ft of elevation too. The new gloves have done the trick..had no cramps today.now and again very slight pins and needles..moved my hands more instead of just gripping the handlebars...hopefully money well spent..Got there early and avoided the masses..Haven't worked out how to put my Strava on here yet lol


glad the cramp has gone. As for strava, when you can see your ride, just copy the hyperlink in the address bar and paste it in to here as though it is a set of words... the system will detect it is a link and sort it for you.


----------



## fivepence (18 May 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> @fivepence incredible average over that distance!



Cheers , I've come along way in 10 months on the bike and reading posts here , seeing the improvements people made on here was a great motivation to improve as they did. I've been through many plateaus where I felt I wasn't improving and come through them but now happy at seeing the results come into fruition. So glad I sat in and watched the Tour de France last year and jumped on the bandwagon of cycling as I've now seen beautiful countryside I would never have seen otherwise, my local knowledge of roads / shortcuts is now better than most of the people who lived round here all their lives, and the added bonus of been quiet a lot lighter and fitter to go with it.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (18 May 2014)

First 100 mile plus ride after adding 25 miles or so on top of the club run I went on to Box Hill (we did 3 loops of said hill). Well pleased with this plus my climbing progress. These are my efforts on Box Hill (I'm also sure for a couple of reasons that I can easily shave a good 30 seconds to a minute off my best time today):


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> Had a very good morning..did 34 mile ..the most I.ve done since taking up cycling..just over 1700 ft of elevation too. The new gloves have done the trick..had no cramps today.now and again very slight pins and needles..moved my hands more instead of just gripping the handlebars...hopefully money well spent..Got there early and avoided the masses..Haven't worked out how to put my Strava on here yet lol


What do you use to record the ride.

@fivepence amazing ride. well done 

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I cant say I have ever come across that one before, on the face of it it could possibly be an inaccurate wheel size of the speed/odometer, but know you a little seems unlikely, the mileage on strava also shows 100.4230656Km , I would need to build a small spreadsheet with wheel circumferences to see if any had a 2% difference, have you noticed any differences on any other rides, can you send me the fit file by email and I will look further also just check that the wheel size is correct the difference between a 23mm and a 25mm is 0.6% I think if i have my maths right thats only 597meters in other words if you were on 25mm tyres and the unit set to 23mm tyres it would show 100.4Km instead of the 100.9978Km I know still way out.
If the unit was set to 23mm tyres and your on 28mm the difference 1.5% which would be 1.48Km given a total of 101.88Km 

Just a thought.

Which now has me think are some of these speed types setting the units to smaller wheel sizes (only joking, might give people ideas), I mean 1.5% on 15.5mph is 15.73mph after all,


----------



## rogdodge52 (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What do you use to record the ride.
> 
> @fivepence amazing ride. well done
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> First 100 mile plus ride after adding 25 miles or so on top of the club run I went on to Box Hill (we did 3 loops of said hill). Well pleased with this plus my climbing progress. These are my efforts on Box Hill (I'm also sure for a couple of reasons that I can easily shave a good 30 seconds to a minute off my best time today):


I dont think I would be climbing it at that speed


----------



## rogdodge52 (18 May 2014)

Strava..set it up when i started cycling but not sure how to put it on here ..the kind lady from Cheshire has come to the rescue once more..whether I understand her instructions is down to me being useless with computers lol
www.strava.com/athletes/3177535


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What do you use to record the ride.
> 
> @fivepence amazing ride. well done
> 
> ...


yep - we have noticed it on my mtb as well, but had assumed that it was related to the tyre size being 26 inch and there being no cadence/speed sensor detected (mtb does not have one)...
Ironically the cadence & speed sensor was set up with the old bike on 25c tyres and is now on the new bike with 23c tyres!  I think I will run a reset on it when I get the chance...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 
A gps unit uses the gps plots for speed if no speed sensor is used, all the sp/cad sensor do is count each revolution, its the unit that does the work, you could run two units each with a different tyre size and it will give the corresponding distance as if you had been on said tyres. 



rogdodge52 said:


> Strava..set it up when i started cycling but not sure how to put it on here ..the kind lady from Cheshire has come to the rescue once more..whether I understand her instructions is down to me being useless with computers lol
> www.strava.com/athletes/3177535


Sorry I miss read it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> A gps unit uses the gps plots for speed if no speed sensor is used, all the sp/cad sensor do is count each revolution, its the unit that does the work, you could run two units each with a different tyre size and it will give the corresponding distance as if you had been on said tyres.
> .



I know - which is why I am utterly confused by the difference! The only thing we did notice was that yesterday Strava corrected the distance (the day I rode with no speed/cadence sensor on the mtb) whereas today (when I rode the road bike with it) it has not corrected the difference!


----------



## Stonechat (18 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> First 100 mile plus ride after adding 25 miles or so on top of the club run I went on to Box Hill (we did 3 loops of said hill). Well pleased with this plus my climbing progress. These are my efforts on Box Hill (I'm also sure for a couple of reasons that I can easily shave a good 30 seconds to a minute off my best time today):


Seriously fast , best I have done is 11.43


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

I dont use bikehike, so I wonder way they did, I have sportstracks which is a very good standalone programme a bit beyond me to be honest, which is why i asked about the fit file.


----------



## Stonechat (18 May 2014)

Did not ride today, as I keep 1weekend day cycling free.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

@Stonechat I think you would beat me closest I have is this http://www.strava.com/activities/141010108/segments/3206860063 and thats without zigzag's 
this was a tough one for me http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791/segments/2150010224
and this had me on a 30x28 though I did have panniers and some extra kit http://www.strava.com/segments/1138013 in only myself and one other of those I follow locally have done it (not sure why), someone either in this thread or another mentioned about a hill starting and it seeming tough, well this was similar.
Then these two.

http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791/segments/1535145171
http://www.strava.com/activities/51551604/segments/2055452594

theres a few more but much the same performance poor, @Mo1959 would eat them for breakfast.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont use bikehike, so I wonder way they did, I have sportstracks which is a very good standalone programme a bit beyond me to be honest, which is why i asked about the fit file.


even taking bikehike out of the equation both my OH's garmin 200 and his trip meter both came back with 102.6km (+/- 100 metres), so bikehike is probably correct given it comes back at roughly the same as well - it used OS maps and is quite useful for realistic elevation data. The file is a gpx file

So this ride on strava http://www.strava.com/activities/142654134,
this ride on garmin http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/501940355
and this one being my OH's ride http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/502182319 (we were never apart and certainly not for 2km of riding!)

The plotted course that we followed was expected to be 102.0km and we missed a few turns so that added a little... plotted in garmin...
seems a touch bizarre really!

His fit file is the later of the 2 txt files renamed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 
so the two txt files are fit files from each unit, if you both covered the same distance they would be about the same file size, likewise the gpx of the top of my head it looks like one is set to record every second the other every 3's, though this in its self doesn't explain it either.


----------



## Reece (18 May 2014)

Such lovely weather here today. Looks like a lot of you have been out enjoying it too. 

Today was probably the last chance to get out before the 3 day Tour of Wessex Sportive next weekend. We're driving down on Friday ready for the 8am Saturday start. Starting to think I wished I'd got more training in where I can ready for the 3 days of 112 miles each day and (a listed 26k ft) of climbing, although looking at route elevation on the different route websites they alll differ quote a lot. 

However I can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> so the two txt files are fit files from each unit, if you both covered the same distance they would be about the same file size, likewise the gpx of the top of my head it looks like one is set to record every second the other every 3's, though this in its self doesn't explain it either.


I had also assumed that some of the extra data was cadence/temperature/elevation.. but yes. the first file time wise is mine from the edge 500, the 2nd is his from my old edge 200.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 May 2014)

I didn't go out today, as all the motorbike enthusiasts that arrived on friday all decided to go home. There was a steady stream of them most of the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 
The smaller of the two files shows 62.37miles and the larger 63.6miles 1.9% error. There is also a difference 9'48" the corrected track is 63.63miles, its likely that the 200 may have recorded some extra distance in those 9'48" though I couldn't see any obvious wondering, corrected time is the same too bar one second at 5:12:57, I think that's where the error lays, distance recorded whilst the 500 on auto pause and possible anomalous readings on the 200 during that time.

I keep saying nothing is true.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I had also assumed that some of the extra data was cadence/temperature/elevation.. but yes. the first file time wise is mine from the edge 500, the 2nd is his from my old edge 200.


I think the fields are still recorded though not sure with the 200, i will have a look at the gpx but that might just be in the conversion


----------



## Harv (18 May 2014)

Need some help re the new bike for my son. A lot of reviews say get some new inner tubes and tyres for the bike as the ones they come with are no good. 

The reviews suggest gator skins. However non mention the size. I've checked online and there seem to be a myriad of sizes. The wheels are 70c. 

Any help on tube and replacement wheel sizes appreciated.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

both gpx files are the same but oddly different sizes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> The smaller of the two files shows 62.37miles and the larger 63.6miles 1.9% error. There is also a difference 9'48" the corrected track is 63.63miles, its likely that the 200 may have recorded some extra distance in those 9'48" though I couldn't see any obvious wondering, corrected time is the same too bar one second at 5:12:57, I think that's where the error lays, distance recorded whilst the 500 on auto pause and possible anomalous readings on the 200 during that time.
> 
> I keep saying nothing is true.


ahh I forgot the auto pause is off on the edge 200... but not on the 500 though it is set to 2kph (to take into account my uphill speed when mtbing - yes I can get that slow and not come off... well around the 3-4kph anyway...

and the larger file is my file which has under recorded isn't it... ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Need some help re the new bike for my son. A lot of reviews say get some new inner tubes and tyres for the bike as the ones they come with are no good.
> 
> The reviews suggest gator skins. However non mention the size. I've checked online and there seem to be a myriad of sizes. The wheels are 70c.
> 
> Any help on tube and replacement wheel sizes appreciated.


Just did a quick search on 70c tyres and shows nothing bike wise.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> ahh I forgot the auto pause is off on the edge 200... but not on the 500 though it is set to 2kph (to take into account my uphill speed when mtbing - yes I can get that slow and not come off... well around the 3-4kph anyway...
> 
> and the larger file is my file which has under recorded isn't it... ?


so you exported two different gpx files from different locations

It might well be possible that is the difference then.


----------



## moo (18 May 2014)

The Garmin 500 appears to be losing signal quite often, giving an inaccurate route. For example, zoom in to Chester Road near Tattenhall on the 2 maps. The 500 shows you going off-road as the signal has been lost and guesswork applied.


----------



## Harv (18 May 2014)

Sorry. Typo on my part. I meant 700c. 

This website shows 700c 23c

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810691_langId_-1_categoryId_165710

However when I browse tubes they either have other sizes or an extra number on the end.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> so you exported two different gpx files from different locations


Opps sorry, my mistake. 
to clarify: the 2 gpx files are exports from strava and from garminconnect both from the same uploaded data off my edge 500. The filename matching my strava title is the strava one, the other activity one is the garmin one. then there are the 2 fit files which are the raw data from the 2 edges... the larger one of that is my edge 500 which was used for the data to create the gpx's and the smaller one, my OH's ride from the edge 200.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

moo said:


> The Garmin 500 appears to be losing signal quite often, giving an inaccurate route. For example, zoom in to Chester Road near Tattenhall on the 2 maps. The 500 shows you going off-road as the signal has been lost and guesswork applied.


yep - see what you mean, but even with those 'diversions' I should be recording more mileage, not less surely? We do joke about how often it tells me I am off course and then back on course a few seconds late... really wondering if I should return it under warranty. It is only 6 months old.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

Reece said:


> Such lovely weather here today. Looks like a lot of you have been out enjoying it too.
> 
> Today was probably the last chance to get out before the 3 day Tour of Wessex Sportive next weekend. We're driving down on Friday ready for the 8am Saturday start. Starting to think I wished I'd got more training in where I can ready for the 3 days of 112 miles each day and (a listed 26k ft) of climbing, although looking at route elevation on the different route websites they alll differ quote a lot.
> 
> However I can't wait to give it a go!


Good like with it and hope you enjoy it, I can do 4 counties in less than 2hrs 25miles and only 445ft 
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4760071

I dont recall having done it though.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4760071


----------



## moo (18 May 2014)

If I were writing the code, I'd suspend recording until x number of gps signals were aquired. This would avoid large errors in very spotty locations. As such, the distance and time will be less if the signal keeps cutting out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - see what you mean, but even with those 'diversions' I should be recording more mileage, not less surely? We do joke about how often it tells me I am off course and then back on course a few seconds late... really wondering if I should return it under warranty. It is only 6 months old.


Mine was the same, ended up a little misplaced for a while because of it, got use to it in the end.
No the reason the 200 shows more is because it didn't pause and recorded slightly more, I think there is some loss with the auto pause but because even though it stops you may well have stopped before it gets to the cut off speed, and likewise when starting, so they should even out, the 200, will have recorded for example a plot whilst stationary even if its only 10ft and enough of these will add up, I am not even sure how accurate a speed sensor is, its like all the sites bar strava gave me 40.3mph on Thur.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

moo said:


> If I were writing the code, I'd suspend recording until x number of gps signals were aquired. This would avoid large errors in very spotty locations. As such, the distance and time will be less if the signal keeps cutting out.


The draw back to this is it can lead to anomalous max speeds, you get this anyway with gps units phones or otherwise that don't have speed sensors, even after what I just said about accuracy they are still more accurate than a gps unit on its own, as they record a given distance per revolution of the wheel (within a %), the track is supplementary, the data recorded at any recording point is from the sensors not an approximation as in a gps plot.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

I'll set the auto pause to the same on the edge 200 tomorrow and run them side by side on the same bike. it's only a 70km commute but it may tell me some more (potentially useless) information and I can see if it is under recording. it's not a course just a ride so may not be as helpful but at least it won't keep telling me I am off course!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'll set the auto pause to the same on the edge 200 tomorrow and run them side by side on the same bike. it's only a 70km commute but it may tell me some more (potentially useless) information and I can see if it is under recording. it's not a course just a ride so may not be as helpful but at least it won't keep telling me I am off course!


As I said, if your using sp/cad/hr, the track is only useful for elevation (even then many a time it records off the road so what is right), its all just fun really and people take it too seriously, I am only really interested in my avg speed over distance/elevation so I can compare long term averages, I keep an eye on average H.R. as over time this comes down for given rides and by doing averages as I do I can if I am better or not and at the moment its not, though it is improving.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2014)

Brompton said:


> Sorry. Typo on my part. I meant 700c.
> 
> This website shows 700c 23c
> 
> ...


Usually the tubes cover a range of tyres sizes. i.e. 700 x 18/25 which will cover your 700 x 23C tyres. Not sure what the stock tyres will be like on the bike. They may well do fine in the meantime, but by all means, if more puncture protection is wanted maybe try something like the Gatorskins.


----------



## Nomadski (19 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hope A isn't waiting too long for her steed, actually, hope S isn't either!!!
> 
> When is your big ride?



June 15th. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> June 15th. Looking forward to it!!


You doing L2B too then?


----------



## Harv (19 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Usually the tubes cover a range of tyres sizes. i.e. 700 x 18/25 which will cover your 700 x 23C tyres. Not sure what the stock tyres will be like on the bike. They may well do fine in the meantime, but by all means, if more puncture protection is wanted maybe try something like the Gatorskins.



Thanks Mo. Makes sense now you explain it. I was looking for an exact size.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Looking at some stats on veloviewer and I did the last mile which has a positive incline @ 20.9mph (13ft over the mile so not very much) but I did have that southerly tailwind.
I tend to be in the upper 50% and upper 33% in a lot of segments where I am not tends to be the hill segments suggesting a weight thing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Usually the tubes cover a range of tyres sizes. i.e. 700 x 18/25 which will cover your 700 x 23C tyres. Not sure what the stock tyres will be like on the bike. They may well do fine in the meantime, but by all means, if more puncture protection is wanted maybe try something like the Marathon Plus.



FTFY


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> FTFY


Hoy you, stop altering my posts. I would never recommend tractor tyres


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2014)

I had my boys to look after yesterday so no riding at all but this morning after dropping them off at school I was like a coiled spring set free.

http://www.strava.com/activities/142991756

Only one of my short loops but it felt good, avg creeping up and at one point found myself doing 32mph where I least expected it.
Another first for me, *second overall* on past the prison segment, on closer inspection I'm 10 seconds behind the leader but I noticed today that the segment is longer than I thought, I've been easing off to early!


Feeling good


----------



## AndyPeace (19 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here Bob. After seeing good gains last year as a new rider, I seem to have got a bit stuck and can't quite get the speed back in the legs this year. Saw a boost today but that was mainly due to putting on lighter tyres I think or maybe I just worked harder because I wanted to see the benefit of them! Lol


I'm slower if I look at monthly average speeds but have definatley grown in my bike handling skills. Although slower overall, If I am properly rested and in a motivated mood, I can belt out much higher speeds than last year. Proberly my most significant progress I've made is my confidence/endurance in completing courses. The ride I did on a Sunday would have scared the begebees out of me last year. Progress shows in more ways than avg speed


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2014)

My weekly or monthly avg's are always lower because I'm lazy I like to record all rides inc family rides with my two lads.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2014)

Had a few smiles this morning. 
First time wearing this;


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn
> so the two txt files are fit files from each unit, if you both covered the same distance they would be about the same file size, likewise the gpx of the top of my head it looks like one is set to record every second the other every 3's, though this in its self doesn't explain it either.


File size will also depend on how frequently they sample the data
The SatNav I have before the garmin on delivery sa,[;ed every second and gave huge files, I changed that soon so it was more manageable


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2014)

Oooooft, just did my least favourite job in the whole world and spent just over an hour in the garden pulling out weeds. My poor back!  Wonder if I'll be able to cycle tomorrow. Lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2014)

Weeds can wait @Mo1959 I have about two days worth of gardening awaiting my attention.


----------



## MattMM (19 May 2014)

Absolutely glorious day here, after a bit of overindulgence (and gardening  )at the weekend decided to go and do my hilliest, toughest loop, Eaglesham Moor, our local answer to Mont Ventoux. Bit windier headwind wise than last time out, indeed a roadie and I were commiserating this on the steepest part of the climb (a social roadie...yay!) however hit some nice overall times and PRs.

http://www.strava.com/activities/142997564


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Weeds can wait @Mo1959 I have about two days worth of gardening awaiting my attention.


They have been waiting........a long time. Lol. I must have the worst garden in the street 

Are you going back out to have another crack at that segment?


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you going back out to have another crack at that segment?


No. 
Maybe tomorrow 

Chilling after lunch and waiting for the night shift!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2014)

Well I was going to go out today, but we have monsoon weather here. Thunder, lightning, and torrential rain and it doesn't look like it will let up anytime soon. The satellite dish
has stopped working due to the amount of rain. Looks like more exercises indoors today. And we have hail as well. Hope everyone else is enjoying better weather.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> File size will also depend on how frequently they sample the data
> The SatNav I have before the garmin on delivery saved every second and gave huge files, I changed that soon so it was more manageable


I know Bob thats why the two fit files were different one was set to record very second the other every three, mine is set to three but I can't change this being a basic model as file size is no problem to me I would rather have all the data, but thats just a personal thing for most every three seconds is fine it is for most of my trips to be honest, also the fit file being a binary file as opposed to tcx gpx ect can save a much smaller file.

Wind glorious wind who said wind is a pain, I just did nearly 3 miles at over 20mph on the flat in fact my max speed today was on a flat road or a slight decline of 28mph, I just could manage the 30mph that would have been something. 17 p.b's mainly wind assisted though to be honest not all as some were set with a cross wind

This one
http://www.strava.com/activities/143025653/segments/3266405709 2.7miles @ 17.5mph
and this one
http://www.strava.com/activities/143025653/segments/3266405761 0.6 mile @ 20mph
and the last mile http://www.strava.com/activities/143025653/segments/3266405857 obviously a mile @ 21.4 max 25.3 thats with a positive elevation though it dips at the end where avg cad 100 and max 106.
However for all these p.b.s and high speeds (relatively) my avg over the 34.38 miles was only 16.62mph I have been quicker over hillier terrain.

I am not moaning about the speed as I am happy with it.


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2014)

Did a short workout in the Sheppertion area, then called in at our house in Staines to look at the work going on, also a near neighbour, then did a loop round Chertsey on the way home
Was rather hot and Mrs Stonechat said was rather red in the face on return.

http://www.strava.com/activities/143057406

24 miles @16 mph only 400 feet of climbing

Some rain and weather changing so could not resist having a ride today


----------



## morrisman (19 May 2014)

Out delivering morris dancing posters to the next two pubs we are dancing at. 36 miles and 1384 ft so happy enough with the 14.2 mph average. Went up a 3/4 mile 10% with short outbreaks of 15%, nigh on killed me up didn't stop til I hit the top.


----------



## GreigM (19 May 2014)

Was meant to do 6 hours overtime today but it was so nice cut that down to 4  got out for a nice 20 miles still a bit breezy but the heat made the wind all the more welcome for a change  fitted some new tyres, the OH thinks I am mad that I am now colour co-ordinating my cycling gear to match the bike.

http://www.strava.com/activities/143054134


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

GreigM said:


> Was meant to do 6 hours overtime today but it was so nice cut that down to 4  got out for a nice 20 miles still a bit breezy but the heat made the wind all the more welcome for a change  fitted some new tyres, the OH thinks I am mad that I am now colour co-ordinating my cycling gear to match the bike.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/143054134


My OH hasn't a clue, mind you the first thing she said to me this morning was "why did I put the f,g heating on" as if I would I cycling in the winter bedroom a shower room windows open all the time, I actually wonder if that is what made me perform better today anger. It was one of the teenagers living here that put it on to dry clothes nice warm brezy day what is the world coming too, anyway at least they piped up and said it wasn't me, mind you she's hardly said two words to me today apart from "I want the fan out of the loft" demand rather than a request. Please and thank you are not difficult to include in a sentence.


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My OH hasn't a clue, mind you the first thing she said to me this morning was "why did I put the f,g heating on" as if I would I cycling in the winter bedroom a shower room windows open all the time, I actually wonder if that is what made me perform better today anger. It was one of the teenagers living here that put it on to dry clothes nice warm brezy day what is the world coming too, anyway at least they piped up and said it wasn't me, mind you she's hardly said two words to me today apart from "I want the fan out of the loft" demand rather than a request. Please and thank you are not difficult to include in a sentence.


Even if women ask rather than demand still have to do it!


----------



## L14M (19 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> They have been waiting........a long time. Lol. I must have the worst garden in the street
> 
> Are you going back out to have another crack at that segment?


Down here you'd have one of the only gardens in the street! The rest are driveways and patios at the rear. Luckily I have both a front and a back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Even if women ask rather than demand still have to do it!


I know what you mean, its ok just me sounding off Bob, wrong place to do it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Down here you'd have one of the only gardens in the street! The rest are driveways and patios at the rear. Luckily I have both a front and a back


Its too much these days for a lot of folk, I am not a great gardener, pretty lousy to be honest, mainly other interests.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

For a change I got almost as many improved places as worse ones on veloviewer.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> For a change I got almost as many improved places as worse ones on veloviewer.


It's quite depressing some days.....often into double figures for worse places! Lol. There are definitely lots of new riders or riders discovering Strava. Shouldn't complain really as it shows cycling is getting more popular.


----------



## Harv (19 May 2014)

I thought I liked numbers but you guys are stats crazy. 

I saw a video on google glass which looked nice. Real time stats in your eye line as you are cycling. Apparently links to Strava as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's quite depressing some days.....often into double figures for worse places! Lol. There are definitely lots of new riders or riders discovering Strava. Shouldn't complain really as it shows cycling is getting more popular.


I quite agree Mo I think there will be more over the next few years as the cost of running a car goes up.
I am usually always in double figures though I think some of my times today will be a little bit more difficult.
I actually tried more to cycle with the shoes with very little pressure on the down stroke ( I know its how I do try) and more pulling on the up, as even now I still tend to curl my toes and its a little painful after a couple of hours I think the cadence shows this its not my highest but felt much better, even though sometimes I was in a low gear doing what seemed a lower speed.
I also found the saddle much better today as well.

WOW my VV score has just gone up from 80.06 to 81.54


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I was going to go out today, but we have monsoon weather here. Thunder, lightning, and torrential rain and it doesn't look like it will let up anytime soon. The satellite dish
> has stopped working due to the amount of rain. Looks like more exercises indoors today. And we have hail as well. Hope everyone else is enjoying better weather.


yep - got sunburnt again... can you please send some rain this way... it is really humid, hot and awful here and a good thunderstorm would work miracles. We are not that far from the welsh border - I went there and back by bike yesterday, so it shouldn't be too much to ask, honest.... a little bit of rain please?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - got sunburnt again... can you please send some rain this way... it is really humid, hot and awful here and a good thunderstorm would work miracles. We are not that far from the welsh border - I went there and back by bike yesterday, so it shouldn't be too much to ask, honest.... a little bit of rain please?



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

Right - ran the 2 garmins side by side today with the same settings. Just on a ride and they tie in together, so it does appear that it was the auto pause that was most likely the cause of the lost distance on my edge 500 yesterday... Well they tie in to 100metres over a 69km ride so I'm happier with that!
Still not happy about the 500's ability to follow a course and give directions (refresh issues) but hey ho...


----------



## rogdodge52 (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - got sunburnt again... can you please send some rain this way... it is really humid, hot and awful here and a good thunderstorm would work miracles. We are not that far from the welsh border - I went there and back by bike yesterday, so it shouldn't be too much to ask, honest.... a little bit of rain please?


you can have your rain in Cheshire as long as it doesn't wander over the border lol


----------



## Pieface (19 May 2014)

Thought I'd cycle to Chester today as I'm planning on moving to there soon, but work where I currently live. Got halfway to Chester (After going the wrong way a few times, trying to follow Google Maps). Then it started raining during the trip, thought it's not heavy I can cope, then about 10 minutes later the lightening started and I just turned around and thought screw this lol!

http://www.strava.com/activities/143130658


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - got sunburnt again... can you please send some rain this way... it is really humid, hot and awful here and a good thunderstorm would work miracles. We are not that far from the welsh border - I went there and back by bike yesterday, so it shouldn't be too much to ask, honest.... a little bit of rain please?


You will get some over the next 2hrs



Brompton said:


> I thought I liked numbers but you guys are stats crazy.
> 
> I saw a video on google glass which looked nice. Real time stats in your eye line as you are cycling. Apparently links to Strava as well.


I only want to see 5 things when I ride Cadence, HR zone, distance emmm possible speed and avg sp, the rest the database sorts out, though a course can be useful.
It only takes me maybe 5-6 mins to enter the data from Bryton most of the data, RWGPS elevation Garmin for weather, I thing export from RWGPS to upload to Strava (got fed up waiting for Strava to correct the elevation from the exported Bryton tcx file), all nice and simple even my data entry form just follows the data as I see it on the screen.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> you can have your rain in Cheshire as long as it doesn't wander over the border lol


we didn't have the thunderstorm you had your way this morning... I cycled over to Alsager in the sunshine to be met by puddles of water rapidly drying off the road. Was confused as anything because there was no sign of it this way whatsoever. My parents' said that there had been a really good storm with loads of rain!


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2014)

My VV score has crept laborously up to 64


----------



## rogdodge52 (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> we didn't have the thunderstorm you had your way this morning... I cycled over to Alsager in the sunshine to be met by puddles of water rapidly drying off the road. Was confused as anything because there was no sign of it this way whatsoever. My parents' said that there had been a really good storm with loads of rain!


nothing in Stoke all day...forgot yes we had a shower this morning lol


----------



## Pieface (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - got sunburnt again... can you please send some rain this way... it is really humid, hot and awful here and a good thunderstorm would work miracles. We are not that far from the welsh border - I went there and back by bike yesterday, so it shouldn't be too much to ask, honest.... a little bit of rain please?


I blame you for my ride getting cut short with rain and thunderstorms


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right - ran the 2 garmins side by side today with the same settings. Just on a ride and they tie in together, so it does appear that it was the auto pause that was most likely the cause of the lost distance on my edge 500 yesterday... Well they tie in to 100metres over a 69km ride so I'm happier with that!
> Still not happy about the 500's ability to follow a course and give directions (refresh issues) but hey ho...


 You get use to it, its generally where the gps plot is beyond a certain distance away, to be honest with you I have found both the Rider 35 and 20 (even though the latter only plots every 3's) are more accurate tracks, still get the odd wayward bit, but nothing is perfect.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> nothing in Stoke all day....yet


Having said that we were forecast some this afternoon that never turned up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> My VV score has crept laborously up to 64


I was up at 83.something last year and it dropped to 78.something score for this year is 72.78, my first 6 months from the August with a phone then a Rider 35 for a month then the 500 was 46.2


----------



## L14M (19 May 2014)

Today I went out for 2 short rides. Trying to set a kom. Ended up getting 2 second places. Near to them though, and to be fair my bike is missing a gear as its no longer shifting smoothly, that'll get tuned on Wednesday! Also there was a little traffic which may have slowed me down slightly! I've also moved a spacer on my handle bar down so now its shorter. Feels much much nicer on the brakes and better for my back! Its amazing how much better it feels!
http://www.strava.com/activities/143149362/segments/3269096793 - that's the decent one. 

Planning to start doing hill work. Also half term so some longer rides too. At the moment I haven't got the time to spend hours on a ride so I think focusing on hilly rides is better "effort for time :P"


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

Pieface said:


> I blame you for my ride getting cut short with rain and thunderstorms


please send it this way... too hot here...

oh you may well have done... I can here the thunder... give me a moment, need to pull the potatoes out from under the house so they get rained on!

(time to celebrate!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Heres something else, according to VV I have set 109 PB's whilst the bike has been 9sp this year so thats like since I came out of Hospital opposed to just 40 as an 8sp Jan-Mar.


----------



## Biggler (19 May 2014)

Just put the Gatorskins on and they were a right bugger!

And after any tinkering a ride is in order. Only a mile or so because I could hear my brakes squeezing on the rim of the tyre instead of the wheel.
Decided to try a segment I thought was possible to get a KOM on... who needs brakes to get a KOM? 

Joint first 

http://www.strava.com/activities/143153226


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Today I went out for 2 short rides. Trying to set a kom. Ended up getting 2 second places. Near to them though, and to be fair my bike is missing a gear as its no longer shifting smoothly, that'll get tuned on Wednesday! A*lso there was a little traffic which may have slowed me down slightly*! I've also moved a spacer on my handle bar down so now its shorter. Feels much much nicer on the brakes and better for my back! Its amazing how much better it feels!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/143149362/segments/3269096793 - that's the decent one.
> 
> Planning to start doing hill work. Also half term so some longer rides too. At the moment I haven't got the time to spend hours on a ride so I think focusing on hilly rides is better "effort for time :P"



Horses in my cases, but for the life of me cant remember where, I know it was a wide road.
I wouldn't wait till Wed to sort them 
Well the climbing last week may have paid dividends today, or the cassette or lack of mudguards or the wind, the hills will work you C-V system, I still am reluctant to drop on to the 30th front ring even though I know in my head its what i should do, its why sometimes I find hills difficult even though there are only two gears lower, but by using it and the middle/low end of the cassette I get a better chain line and more options.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Just put the Gatorskins on and they were a right bugger!
> 
> And after any tinkering a ride is in order. Only a mile or so because I could hear my brakes squeezing on the rim of the tyre instead of the wheel.
> Decided to try a segment I thought was possible to get a KOM on... who needs brakes to get a KOM?
> ...


Nice one 
Tell you how good they are I have a chunk of rubber missing on the rear and it still doesn't get punctures, by being punctured 5,500+ miles, and still loads of rubber left (well bar that bit) I know I will need to get another but it will have to wait two weeks unless it fails altogether.


----------



## Biggler (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nice one
> Tell you how good they are I have a chunk of rubber missing on the rear and it still doesn't get punctures, by being punctured 5,500+ miles, and still loads of rubber left (well bar that bit) I know I will need to get another but it will have to wait two weeks unless it fails altogether.



5,500+ miles... hmmmm.. No more punctures for the next 10 years. I like the sound of that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

it has almost arrived, so expecting to lose electricity and/or internet any minute now!


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Today I went out for 2 short rides. Trying to set a kom. Ended up getting 2 second places. Near to them though, and to be fair my bike is missing a gear as its no longer shifting smoothly, that'll get tuned on Wednesday! Also there was a little traffic which may have slowed me down slightly! I've also moved a spacer on my handle bar down so now its shorter. Feels much much nicer on the brakes and better for my back! Its amazing how much better it feels!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/143149362/segments/3269096793 - that's the decent one.
> 
> Planning to start doing hill work. Also half term so some longer rides too. At the moment I haven't got the time to spend hours on a ride so I think focusing on hilly rides is better "effort for time :P"


Well I have been doing hill repeats., Go to Egham and do 4 200 ft hills before doing the res of the ride


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 May 2014)

It's arrived. Strangely I still have electricity...
Shame I now have neighbours otherwise I would be out celebrating in the  without the umbrella!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> 5,500+ miles... hmmmm.. No more punctures for the next 10 years. I like the sound of that!


I have had punctures 2 that were pinch punctures (the later may have caused the loss of rubber) and on failed patch.


----------



## Pieface (19 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's arrived. Strangely I still have electricity...
> Shame I now have neighbours otherwise I would be out celebrating in the  without the umbrella!



It's just passed us here now. Got to less than a mile to the house so glad I stopped cycling!


----------



## Razzle (19 May 2014)

Little 10miler for me tonight, on support so cant go far: http://www.strava.com/activities/143188905

Got a few PRs as I absolutely smashed it down the last hill, then a nice chap in a merc estate pulled in front and slowed down to 30, think he was trying to get me to draft him on this segment? http://www.strava.com/activities/143188905/segments/3269979150

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

can someone see if they can access ebay or if its just me, please.

p.s. I have tried firefox and chrome.


----------



## Biggler (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> can someone see if they can access ebay or if its just me, please.
> 
> p.s. I have tried firefox and chrome.



I'm getting 



> *Service Unavailable - DNS failure*
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again later.
> Reference #11.1ca8fc3e.1400532695.73cea2ab


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> can someone see if they can access ebay or if its just me, please.
> 
> p.s. I have tried firefox and chrome.



Nope - me neither (Chrome).

Says "service unavailable".

World has ended!


----------



## stevey (19 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> can someone see if they can access ebay or if its just me, please.
> 
> p.s. I have tried firefox and chrome.



All fine here nigel (chrome)


----------



## Biggler (19 May 2014)

stevey said:


> All fine here nigel (chrome)


Working here again too


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 May 2014)

Thanks guys, thats what I have been getting tried opera as well.
I will try again.
back on

Damn missed an Edge 705 for £74

now you watch now I have around about £80-90 the ones that have been going for that will now be £120


----------



## g0kmt (20 May 2014)

Managed to get out over the weekend, first in a month. Only did a 5 miler and 4 miler Sat and Sun, the Saturday ride was to test my new toy, Edge 1000 (sorry I know- its just an indulgence) Sensors didn't work. Riding along the prom at Fleetwood is a pain in the royal.... The sun was out and so were the pedestrians and other cyclists, It was worse than a "ride the lights" event - madness. Nice to get out though.

Sundays ride was quieter in most respects, I just rode to the other end of town then had to ride back into what felt like a gale force wind. So I figured why not use this snazzy sat nav to give me a irect route home. (no real need, I knew the way - just trying it out) The route it chose was not really direct, it tried to route me over the local mountain (Its called the Mount - not that high really but....) then out onto the prom - into the now hurricane force winds. No thank you. I chose a more direct, less windy route down some alley ways, only riding on the prom for a short while, only because I had run out of alleys. No I don't frequent them ;-)

In the end I could have stayed out longer if I wanted, but laziness kicked in.

One thing that struck me is that Blackpool bus drivers seem quite polite, the number 14 comes into Fleetwood and one followed me down the road, the driver just seemed very patient, so much so that I deliberately moved out of the way just to give him room. Much better than some car drivers who could not wait to get past. The main street in Fleetwood has tram tracks going down it, with "stations" randomly placed along its length. They actually narrow the amount of road between the kerb and the track, so cyclists have to cross the track. just to stay safe. Wow its scary, even in the dry....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2014)

@g0kmt You will get used to crossing tracks, bt running with them as in tramways just stay way, next is loading your rides to strava, then wanting to beat your p.b's and then .............. well after that cycling has another victim


----------



## Nomadski (20 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> You doing L2B too then?



No, doing The French Revolution (http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-french-revolution-sportive/) - 74 miles, 4,629ft climbing 

Judging by the way I felt after my last ride, is going to be tough methinks.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> No, doing The French Revolution (http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-french-revolution-sportive/) - 74 miles, 4,629ft climbing
> 
> Judging by the way I felt after my last ride, is going to be tough methinks.


That looks like fun......a mini holiday and cycle all in one! 

Very gloomy with the chance of fog in areas here and quite a breeze already but I am up anyway so I will go out and do a bit. Don't think I will go very far though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That looks like fun......a mini holiday and cycle all in one!
> 
> Very gloomy with the chance of fog in areas here and quite a breeze already but I am up anyway so I will go out and do a bit. Don't think I will go very far though.


Your not far could be anything


----------



## GreigM (20 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Very gloomy with the chance of fog in areas here and quite a breeze already but I am up anyway so I will go out and do a bit. Don't think I will go very far though.



Same down here, hopefully will get out later and try and keep out of the wind.


----------



## rogdodge52 (20 May 2014)

went on my usual ride up and down the Tissington trail this morning..just one of them days when it seemed like too much effort..Got blown away by a young lady cyclist on the way back...thought I was doing ok til she flew past me ..fair play to her...that will be me in a few months time ...lol

www.strava.com/athletes/3177535


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> went on my usual ride up and down the Tissington trail this morning..just one of them days when it seemed like too much effort..Got *blown away by a young lady cyclist* on the way back...thought I was doing ok til she flew past me ..fair play to her...that will be me in a few months time ...lol
> 
> www.strava.com/athletes/3177535


Happened to me, still occasional get scalped but not often.

Well it rained again but I had put the mudguards back on after the summer sun back to the usual British weather I also took some over shoes, the commuter ones from Aldi as the pack smaller than the neoprene ones, then as happens it stopped got home and its as though it hadn't rained so looked a complete t** with overshoes on.

A bit disappointed I didn't get a pb on the local TT segment 15's outside it though I did set one on part of it. a 1.9 mile segment with 48ft gain @ 18.4mph
Strava nicking speed again from my stats. 31.09 miles @ 16.06mph 806ft almost as flat as yesterday @ 25.92ft/mile


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 May 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> went on my usual ride up and down the Tissington trail this morning..just one of them days when it seemed like too much effort..Got blown away by a young lady cyclist on the way back...thought I was doing ok til she flew past me ..fair play to her...that will be me in a few months time ...lol
> 
> www.strava.com/athletes/3177535


don't worry - I scalped a guy on an electrical assist bike going up a steepish incline yesterday evening! I don't think he was best pleased about it.    
But usually it is other people passing me at speed - I am rarely that fast... don't see the point or the need and they are usually on something like a 5 mile commute whereas my ride is normally a 22 mile commute and I have to take my time over that!


----------



## Biggler (20 May 2014)

Went out to give the new tyres a good ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/143537225
I wasn't intending it to be a fast ride (for me at least) but I dont often get near 14mph, little bit gutted Strava didn't tick over to 14 and stayed on 13.9mph 

There was a few PRs in there which I'm happy about but I think that's more because it's the first time I've taken my road bike out over the routes I've done on my hybrid.
The tyres felt really nice, not as much vibrations and I didn't get numbness & pins and needles in my hands like I usually do. 
On the down side I have started to notice my left thigh hurts a lot, it helps to coast and straighten my left leg out and tense it but I shouldn't really need to do that. I'll revisit my cleat position to see if they're out. Is your knee meant to line up with the pedal in a vertical line?

Anyway, it feels good to be back home after a ride and I can do nothing but sit on my arse... without pedalling..


----------



## Stonechat (20 May 2014)

Sure I can remember a few good and bad
Remember passing someone on a good looking road bike, when on my hybrid, but been scalped so many times, especially at heavily cycled areas such as Richmond Park (probably by @Mr_K_Dilkington )
and Box Hill


----------



## Harv (20 May 2014)

Picked up my sons bike today. Hopefully the weather stays nice this weekend. Looking forward to a nice family ride.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (20 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Sure I can remember a few good and bad
> Remember passing someone on a good looking road bike, when on my hybrid, but been scalped so many times, especially at heavily cycled areas such as Richmond Park (probably by @Mr_K_Dilkington )
> and Box Hill



I ride box hill a fair bit too so chances are I've scalped you there as well ;p

I ride a black and white Cube Agree with red handlebar tape in case you ever see me and get a chance to say hello!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (20 May 2014)

This morning's ride was going to be a bit of an interval session but the lights were green (permanent ones and temporary roadwork ones) and that hardly ever happens, then I seemed to be feeling ok, so decided to copy what somebody else local did yesterday and include a 10mile time trial section in my route to give me a starting point to improve from.

I felt really good most of the way round and got home all excited. The excitement didn't last long as the segments for the TT didn't show up. When I looked further into it, it appears I must have done something wrong on the first little bit. I think they start from a layby but I was on the road so I don't have a 'time'. On the positive side, I did average 15.5mph over the whole thing, so I'm trying to be pleased with that. Unfortunately I'm working Thursday night so can't go and stalk the club!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> This morning's ride was going to be a bit of an interval session but the lights were green (permanent ones and temporary roadwork ones) and that hardly ever happens, then I seemed to be feeling ok, so decided to copy what somebody else local did yesterday and include a 10mile time trial section in my route to give me a starting point to improve from.
> 
> I felt really good most of the way round and got home all excited. The excitement didn't last long as the segments for the TT didn't show up. When I looked further into it, it appears I must have done something wrong on the first little bit. I think they start from a layby but I was on the road so I don't have a 'time'. On the positive side, I did average 15.5mph over the whole thing, so I'm trying to be pleased with that. Unfortunately I'm working Thursday night so can't go and stalk the club!



Wouldn't have been me by any chance 
You need to go through the start point and end point within a certain distance and cover I think its 90% of the segment, there is one near here you can cut a good section out and still (short cut) and still get a time, I have at least one where if I go through the start and end points there are a few different ends and it still records.


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wouldn't have been me by any chance
> You need to go through the start point and end point within a certain distance and cover I think its 90% of the segment, there is one near here you can cut a good section out and still (short cut) and still get a time, I have at least one where if I go through the start and end points there are a few different ends and it still records.


I have at least one segment in Windsor Gt Pk where there are road outside and a track inside the park, sometimes gives the wrong segment

Edit
You can use this sometimes to help get a missing segment.
http://strava-tools.raceshape.com/snap/


----------



## L14M (21 May 2014)

Enjoy the weather today guys! I'm going to the lbs to get these gears done, then to do a 15 mile ride.  Next week should be putting some miles in on the bike!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wouldn't have been me by any chance
> You need to go through the start point and end point within a certain distance and cover I think its 90% of the segment, there is one near here you can cut a good section out and still (short cut) and still get a time, I have at least one where if I go through the start and end points there are a few different ends and it still records.


feels like it is definitely more than 90% if one of mine is anything to go by... 
This is a 26.1km segment of mine... and I missed a tiny fraction of it just after the start so this ride did not qualify!







The grey line is what I did, the red light is the segment. The section I missed out is 600 metres long! (so something like 2.3% if I have worked it out correctly!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I was only going off what I read on strava sometime back. Maybe they have got more accurate.
@Stonechat you have to either then delete or make private the original, download that and re-upload it
There is also this which I think is being used to help correct minor gps errors but not certain, its also interesting to see what parts of the world are cycled different colour options give different effects.
http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#6/-6.56048/54.16527/gray/bike
http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#6/-6.56048/54.16527/blue/bike
http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#6/-6.56048/54.16527/yellow/bike


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 May 2014)

Just a gentle spin round the lanes this morning in the Sun

http://www.strava.com/activities/143798732

Saving my energy and Looking forward to Sundays big ride

http://www.cyclistsfc.org.uk/events/wheel-heroes/


----------



## ACQPL (21 May 2014)

Went out to a beautiful park near to where I live today to take the bike for a blast and do some interval training - The GPS log does spike quite some as the tree's play havoc with signal, what impressed me was my average speed has been slowly increasing since late 2013  (Still only 18km/h mind..) I'm very proud of finally managing to hit 30km/h for about a minute 
https://flic.kr/p/npxTAX <- route + analysis from Etrex 20


----------



## morrisman (21 May 2014)

I've now completed 600 miles on my Defy 2 after many years on and off with flat bar bikes and am still finding it a bit uncomfortable. So off for a proper bike fit tomorrow as there seems to be too many variables to achieve nirvana by fiddling around with saddle height, saddle fore and aft, cleat position, stem angle, stem length, bar angle etc etc.

Still consider the bike to be a really good buy and have done rides up to 65 miles and aiming at a all time long ride of 85 miles next week.


----------



## matth411 (21 May 2014)

Glorious day on the Wirral today. Had all my (new) kit ready last night so I could get out sharpish this morning. Managed a 33.3 mile run out, could have done more but got family expecting me soon. As I said it was glorious, but now and a again there was a bit of a stiff breeze slowing me down. Mainly when a hill was in front of me! Absolutely loved it, and incident free too. Every driver gave me room or waited for a safe time to pass, which made me think I was all over the road haha. Why can't all days be like today.... http://app.strava.com/activities/143826702


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2014)

Usual Wednesday blast over to Chertsey with no extras today
So only 10.5 miles @ 16.8 mph and it's a flat route 168 feet
Still good to keep the legs spinning
http://www.strava.com/activities/143838841

BEfore getting a road bike I worried about drop handlebars and my back 
A few months down the line, and today I fin when into a slight headwind, I could use the drops and get less wind resitance. 
I think after the L2B I will do some slight position adjustments, saddle up 1/2 an inch, back a little too.
Maybe rotate the handlebar forward a little too. DOn't want to change anything.

Longer ride will be Sunday, weather permitting 
(Not in your league @Supersuperleeds )


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (21 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Usual Wednesday blast over to Chertsey with no extras today
> So only 10.5 miles @ 16.8 mph and it's a flat route 168 feet
> Still good to keep the legs spinning
> http://www.strava.com/activities/143838841
> ...



Meant to be going on a club run to Chertsey later today, but it looks like its going to be pissing down with rain later this afternoon and I don't have any of my wet weather gear


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> I've now completed 600 miles on my Defy 2 after many years on and off with flat bar bikes and am still finding it a bit uncomfortable. So off for a proper bike fit tomorrow as there seems to be too many variables to achieve nirvana by fiddling around with saddle height, saddle fore and aft, cleat position, stem angle, stem length, bar angle etc etc.
> 
> Still consider the bike to be a really good buy and have done rides up to 65 miles and aiming at a all time long ride of 85 miles next week.



It took me ages to get used to the road bike as I was also used to flat bars.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (21 May 2014)

Does anyone know how to judge whether I should slam my stem or not? Currently it's at the highest point with two spacers underneath. I want to see if I can get this any lower and still be comfortable and get the power down as efficiently. Is there any way to judge this technically, or is it just a case of doing it, riding and seeing if it is comfortable?


----------



## morrisman (21 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Does anyone know how to judge whether I should slam my stem or not? Currently it's at the highest point with two spacers underneath. I want to see if I can get this any lower and still be comfortable and get the power down as efficiently. Is there any way to judge this technically, or is it just a case of doing it, riding and seeing if it is comfortable?


Since it's a two minute job to 'slam' it why not give it a try..

At the risk of teaching egg sucking 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SuTxugV6yY


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It took me ages to get used to the road bike as I was also used to flat bars.


In my case I used to have a Claud Butler Touring bike for years, but I was concerned for my 62 year old back.

However I seem to be adapting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2014)

Gee it is hard keeping your cadence up above 90, and even harder uphill, doesn't matter how many gears or what ratios between them 
a new p.b on this 1 mile 121ft climb http://app.strava.com/activities/143871081/segments/3288508763
cad 89rpm avg sp 12.2mph which is a 46" gear on my bike a 30x17 a compact 34x19 (keep tell folk the 30th is more than a granny ring).
http://app.strava.com/activities/143871081/segments/3288508763

http://app.strava.com/activities/143871081

My stats for the ride are 37.28 mile @ 16.46mph avg cad 88rpm (its going up) 1361ft 36.51ft/mile more than twice as difficult as both yesterday and the day before and faster than yesterday and almost as quick as Monday.


----------



## L14M (21 May 2014)

Evening guys!

Got the gears done at the LBS today, so took it out for a short spin (14.1miles). Happy with the work done. The traffic was heavy, and i was kinda tired so was really just a spinning session :P That said I did set a KOM on the road i was trying on monday :P Quite happy with the bike now! Though the chain has stretched a little bit, that's the problem with these cheap bikes, but i suppose more expensive bikes have similar problems! I turned the garmin off at the lbs by mistake so strava put it into 2 rides.
http://www.strava.com/activities/143968252
http://www.strava.com/activities/143968253

Liam


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (21 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gee it is hard keeping your cadence up above 90, and even harder uphill, doesn't matter how many gears or what ratios between them
> a new p.b on this 1 mile 121ft climb http://app.strava.com/activities/143871081/segments/3288508763
> cad 89rpm avg sp 12.2mph which is a 46" gear on my bike a 30x17 a compact 34x19 (keep tell folk the 30th is more than a granny ring).
> http://app.strava.com/activities/143871081/segments/3288508763
> ...



I actually find it hard to keep my cadence much below 90 on the flat - usually I'm in the 90-100 or slightly above 100 range. 

I think this is partly to do with your basic physiology rather than fitness though - I think my aerobic capacity is stronger than my muscular strength - therefore I can spin easier (and conversely have to work a bit harder on low cadence high resistance work). It sounds like you may be further towards the other end of the spectrum?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> I actually find it hard to keep my cadence much below 90 on the flat - usually I'm in the 90-100 or slightly above 100 range.
> 
> I think this is partly to do with your basic physiology rather than fitness though - I think my aerobic capacity is stronger than my muscular strength - therefore I can spin easier (and conversely have to work a bit harder on low cadence high resistance work). It sounds like you may be further towards the other end of the spectrum?


I can spin happily anyway from 85-100 maxed out at 120 today, 

4.4 miles @ 18mph cad avg 91 max 99 HR 138avg max 146.
http://app.strava.com/activities/143871081/segments/3288508966


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (21 May 2014)

Very enjoyable training session (my first) with my club this evening broken down into basically a 9 mile team time trial (2 teams doing laps in opposite directions), a 3 man group pursuing a larger group (the larger group which I was in got caught because we didn't work well together unfortunately) and a final single lap in groups of 3/4: http://www.strava.com/activities/144010465

Very happy with my riding today - we rode a very decent pace, I held in the groups well, felt I was stronger than quite a few riders and I felt I did more than my fair share of work on the front for the smaller group exercises. 

This weekly session will definitely help my training I think - much more interesting than doing 2x20 sessions on the turbo or by myself in the park.


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> I actually find it hard to keep my cadence much below 90 on the flat - usually I'm in the 90-100 or slightly above 100 range.
> 
> I think this is partly to do with your basic physiology rather than fitness though - I think my aerobic capacity is stronger than my muscular strength - therefore I can spin easier (and conversely have to work a bit harder on low cadence high resistance work). It sounds like you may be further towards the other end of the spectrum?


Today I was finding my gearing not quite adequate - if I was of a mind like @Nigelnaturist then I might be changing cogs on the cassette

I was pedaling at about 105 cadence, if I changed up it was not quite comfortable, so had to leave it at that high rate


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2014)

Progress made - hallelujah!

So last year I was up to 20-25 miler's on pretty hilly terrain at around 15mph and then wobbly thyroid put paid to things.

Not been out since January and in March I could barely walk 100m without feeling blitzed.

Well tonight I did my first post-illness ride of 5.76 miles at 12.78mph - I deliberately kept it short as I still feel a bit crap - well, more than a bit really but I am getting better day by day.

Was very pleased as it was effortless although I may feel blitzed tomorrow.

Not a great distance and not a great speed but I am so happy to be back 'out there'.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 May 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not a great distance and not a great speed but I am so happy to be back 'out there'.


Thats the main thing.


----------



## Harv (21 May 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Progress made - hallelujah!
> 
> So last year I was up to 20-25 miler's on pretty hilly terrain at around 15mph and then wobbly thyroid put paid to things.
> 
> ...



Excellent news. I know what it's like not being able to exercise for a long while. I had an injury myself a few years back. 

Take it easy coming back and enjoy!!


----------



## moo (21 May 2014)

Bought a cheap second hand Triban 3 yesterday to tide me over until the end of year sales (can save more towards something fancy). My previous best commute was 18 minutes on a heavy hybrid and I'd be in agony the whole way. With much less effort I just got home in 16mins 20 and missed the rain by seconds


----------



## Reece (22 May 2014)

Well I'm off work today to get packed ready for the weekend. Just double checking routes etc and thought I'd share this image I've just come across of all 3 routes for the weekend. Suddenly dawned on me how much ground I shall be covering :/


----------



## stevey (22 May 2014)

@Reece all the best for the rides dude hope the weather holds ok for you.


----------



## Reece (22 May 2014)

stevey said:


> @Reece all the best for the rides dude hope the weather holds ok for you.


Cheers mate, although the forecast is currently showers. Hopefully it'll brighten up though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2014)

@Reece Light 
Friday
Saturday
Sunday


----------



## Reece (22 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Reece Light
> Friday
> Saturday
> Sunday


Cheers nigel. Looks like Saturday may be the damp day. Sun and Mon look good


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 May 2014)

Lakeland rain is falling steadily today!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2014)

Reece said:


> Cheers nigel. Looks like Saturday may be the damp day. Sun and Mon look good


Didn't realise it was Sat-Mon, its Monday before it starts to dry here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2014)

Reece said:


> Well I'm off work today to get packed ready for the weekend. Just double checking routes etc and thought I'd share this image I've just come across of all 3 routes for the weekend. Suddenly dawned on me how much ground I shall be covering :/
> 
> View attachment 45828



Good luck Reece, that stage 3 looks like it could be lumpy


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (22 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck Reece, that stage 3 looks like it could be lumpy



I grew up in the region (Glastonbury) - stage 3 will be tough for them - the Quantocks and Exmoor are buggers.


----------



## Nomadski (22 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Very enjoyable training session (my first) with my club this evening broken down into basically a 9 mile team time trial (2 teams doing laps in opposite directions), a 3 man group pursuing a larger group (the larger group which I was in got caught because we didn't work well together unfortunately) and a final single lap in groups of 3/4: http://www.strava.com/activities/144010465
> 
> Very happy with my riding today - we rode a very decent pace, I held in the groups well, felt I was stronger than quite a few riders and I felt I did more than my fair share of work on the front for the smaller group exercises.
> 
> This weekly session will definitely help my training I think - much more interesting than doing 2x20 sessions on the turbo or by myself in the park.



I'm surprised you manage to get any semblance of a TT round those parts! (Kew Gardens, Richmond etc)



SpokeyDokey said:


> Progress made - hallelujah!
> 
> So last year I was up to 20-25 miler's on pretty hilly terrain at around 15mph and then wobbly thyroid put paid to things.
> 
> ...



Absolutely brilliant to see you back on the bike. Slow and steady as she goes, its all progress, and not a bad little starting ride at all, given your condition, and the lay off you had. Congratulations Spokey.



Reece said:


> Well I'm off work today to get packed ready for the weekend. Just double checking routes etc and thought I'd share this image I've just come across of all 3 routes for the weekend. Suddenly dawned on me how much ground I shall be covering :/
> 
> View attachment 45828



Blimey, that looks like torture lol!

Good luck @Reece hope the showers don't affect you too much, it will certainly be beautiful out there. Eager to see your results.

Popped out in a rush as I was late meeting with Suj and her newly arrived (and fixed) steed. Both sides now read Sensa rather than ensa on one side, and the gearing was fixed anew. Yay! She was with her cousin who was on her mountain bike, and they were out doing some training for an Isle of Wight Hike n Bike. Needed to give them some guidance on how the gears worked, why they should raise the saddle off the seat post :S and a bit of help with hill climbing and endurance (basic stuff like spinning / cadence etc).

After a short while they both seemed to be getting it pretty well down, though obviously there were many times we had to stop and let the mountain bike catch us up, at one point getting snapped by a google streetview map car! We avoided Dark Hill, not so much because of the up, but because the down is perhaps a little intense for riders getting used to their bikes, so we did a U turn and went a new route (for me) back through the middle of Richmond Park. Cutting out the big hills, will consider this as part of a flat(ish) route around Richmond Park when I want to concentrate on mileage rather than hills. Lose about 1.5 miles of the route, but could quite easily do 5 or 6 laps of the park this way.














As we got back to the car park, the heavens opened, and as I ride to and from the park I had a fun time getting back. Decided to complete the lap of RP including the hill, and tried my best to avoid the hail and lightning that someone upstairs was throwing at me.

Had to replace the buff with my backup as it was soaked through, and had rain in the eyes for the descent back towards Raynes Park.

At some traffic lights a woman turned rather haphazardly to the side of the road where I was waiting at a pedestrian traffic light to cross to ask for directions. Despite telling her which rough direction Sutton was, and that I didn't know where Sutton Prison was I asked her kindly to let me go as I was rather wet. Plus she had a smartphone in her hand that no doubt had google maps on it...

Got home, ran a bath, looked outside and was hit with beautiful blue sky.





http://app.strava.com/activities/144334428

Happy riding everyone


----------



## L14M (22 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> I'm surprised you manage to get any semblance of a TT round those parts! (Kew Gardens, Richmond etc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap, I saw the google streetview car this afternoon too.. Me and my mate were walking to the station and decided to mock fight as it drove past us. Propper boxing style XD

Went out for a quick spin today, not my fastest ride, but a decent enough one. http://www.strava.com/activities/144337162 Happy enough considering im tired.

Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2014)

@Nomadski went out got wet, went out again got wet again.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wouldn't have been me by any chance
> You need to go through the start point and end point within a certain distance and cover I think its 90% of the segment, there is one near here you can cut a good section out and still (short cut) and still get a time, I have at least one where if I go through the start and end points there are a few different ends and it still records.


Nope, don't think you went on the Sleaford time trial route did you?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I have at least one segment in Windsor Gt Pk where there are road outside and a track inside the park, sometimes gives the wrong segment
> 
> Edit
> You can use this sometimes to help get a missing segment.
> http://strava-tools.raceshape.com/snap/


Thanks for this. I assume I need to be on the computer to do this. Will aim to do it next time I load it up


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> feels like it is definitely more than 90% if one of mine is anything to go by...
> This is a 26.1km segment of mine... and I missed a tiny fraction of it just after the start so this ride did not qualify!
> 
> View attachment 45707
> ...


Are your pictures from strava? I need to do some more digging around to find out how to do stuff like this
On my way to work tonight I tried to take a sneaky look where the club started the TT from, but I didn't see a single, solitary cyclist out in the pouring rain, thunder and lightening - funny that!!


----------



## Stonechat (22 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks for this. I assume I need to be on the computer to do this. Will aim to do it next time I load it up


Yes you will need to save the amended version where you can snap it onto the roads where the gps position was wandering a bit/ It can then be loaded into Strava. of course you would need to delete the original
Only used it once myself
Sorry @Nigelnaturist said this some way back


----------



## Reece (22 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good luck Reece, that stage 3 looks like it could be lumpy


It is nice of them to save the lumpy route til last lol. At least I've got next week off work to recover haha


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Nope, don't think you went on the Sleaford time trial route did you?


Sorry different play on words, it just so happened when you wrote it I had just done a local TT segment the day before.

@Stonechat its ok, things get lost and its good to repeat.

Well back down to 14.5mph @Mo1959 catching you up, mind a couple of kg's of shopping rack and panniers and a touch more elevation i guess its ok, and in case I forgot it rained, again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

Not going to say what I have been thinking about changing


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not going to say what I have been thinking about changing


countries or gear ratios again?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn show you later I have to go to my group therapy, but its the latter.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn show you later I have to go to my group therapy, *but its the latter.*


Never would have guessed!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2014)

@Nigelnaturist if there was an event in the Olympics for gear fiddling, you would be bringing home gold for Yorkshire.


----------



## MattMM (23 May 2014)

Weather, amazing the difference it makes and having someone to pace yourself against. Roadie just ahead of me at start of ride, managed to stay with him until he turned off halfway through outwards leg. Sunny, light breeze, short sleeves with no baselayer required . Net result: PRs on 14 consecutive segments on outwards leg. My favourite road, the B769 is now reopened after resurfacing, so did my usual Clunch Road loop. Wee bit of headwind on way back, so speeds not so good, but can't beat a ride on your favourite road in the sunshine.

http://www.strava.com/activities/144578069


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> Weather, amazing the difference it makes and having someone to pace yourself against. Roadie just ahead of me at start of ride, managed to stay with him until he turned off halfway through outwards leg. Sunny, light breeze, short sleeves with no baselayer required . Net result: PRs on 14 consecutive segments on outwards leg. My favourite road, the B769 is now reopened after resurfacing, so did my usual Clunch Road loop. Wee bit of headwind on way back, so speeds not so good, but can't beat a ride on your favourite road in the sunshine.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/144578069


Come up here a try rain dodging good fun.

@Supersuperleeds


----------



## Stonechat (23 May 2014)

Well forecast for today here was always looking good. When I was getting ready to go out today, Mrs Stonechat said it looked like rain.
Met Office forecast said light showers so I still went out

Did my usual two x two hill repeats in fair rain, it dried a little, I went through the park, through Virginia Water, through Thorpe to XChertsey and across to Hampton.
I was going to go through Hampton Court Park, but road to get there was logjammed so turned off through Hampton and did a variation on the route
Latter half of the route was fairly wet
When I took my socks of there was a demarkation of dirty are above, and clean below

38.8 miles at 14.1 mph
1552 feet of climbing.
Doggy was overjoyed to see me, gave him a treat and had a quick shower
Now sitting with a cup of tea and a crumpet

http://www.strava.com/activities/144615195

Edit
Hill training must be working as got PRs on Tite Hill and Priest Hill, the two hillls I have been doing repeats on


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

wet here and windy... not a good combination to be cycling along the only ridge in the area... fast descent in the torrential rain and get to the bottom and....









it's dry.... how the blazes does that work!
At least hospital waiting rooms are warm which gave me ample time to dry out before cycling home and getting wet again!
Then I had to wash the bike down to get all the crap off it!

@Shaun where is that emoticons of a drowned rat with an inside out horizontal umbrella please?


----------



## Stonechat (23 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Then I had to wash the bike down to get all the crap off it!
> @Shaun where is that emoticons of a drowned rat with an inside out horizontal umbrella please?


Oh don't remind me!!!


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Shaun where is that emoticons of a drowned rat with an inside out horizontal umbrella please?



Not quite what you asked for, but this one any good?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Shaun said:


> Not quite what you asked for, but this one any good?


nahhh doesn't show it being windy.... though it is a nice addition..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn right here goes this is how it was set up




This is how it is





This is what I am thinking about 



or





or even






The middle option gives much the same range (well all three do but slight variations) but a much closer cassette


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

Well I got a 705 for £46, all I have to is either only use it in the dry (unlikely) or make the sd cover waterproof or source a non working good case.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 May 2014)

Really missing going out on my bike, reading everyone's posts. I normally ride on a Wednesday, but had reports to write and family to ferry about this week. I tried a short spin last night and then the heaven's opened. I'm hoping to get out at the weekend, if I can, although hubby wants me to go with him to buy himself a new road bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn right here goes this is how it was set up
> 
> View attachment 45958
> This is how it is
> ...


your 1st variation looks the best option to me.. but I have had a 30/42/52 chainset and didn't really get on with it that well tbh...
but the 28/38/50 with 12-24 cassette just feels odd an I can't help feeling that your bottom gear ratio may not be low enough (28/24...)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Really missing going out on my bike, reading everyone's posts. I* normally ride on a Wednesday*, but had reports to write and family to ferry about this week. I tried a short spin last night and then the heaven's opened. I'm hoping to get out at the weekend, if I can, although hubby wants me to go with him to buy himself a new road bike.


Isn't today a Friday? today was wet and windy if that helps - at least it was here!


----------



## Effyb4 (23 May 2014)

It definitely is Friday, it's just that I've missed having a mid week ride and am feeling it now. Very busy week at work this week. It's looking lovely outside now, but I'm not sure I have the energy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> It definitely is Friday, it's just that I've missed having a mid week ride and am feeling it now. Very busy week at work this week. *It's looking lovely outside now*, but I'm not sure I have the energy.


definitely not looking lovely outside where I am and it is only going to get worse ... in fact I am quite glad I am indoors at the moment having already been out in it once today!
(rain radar!)


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

Guess what.......its raining here as well and has been for the last couple of days. And it doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Guess what.......its raining here as well and has been for the last couple of days. And it doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon.


think Monday is looking likely to be the best day for both of us last time I looked at a forecast! rain tomorrow non-stop I believe!


----------



## Effyb4 (23 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn and @welsh dragon if it was raining like that where I am, nothing would make me go out. Perhaps I should make the most of the nice weather while it lasts.

Still I'm lucky I live in one of the driest parts of the country (and flattest).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> your 1st variation looks the best option to me.. but I have had a 30/42/52 chainset and didn't really get on with it that well tbh...
> but the 28/38/50 with 12-24 cassette just feels odd an I can't help feeling that your bottom gear ratio may not be low enough (28/24...)


I rode with the chainset at 26-38-48 last year with a 12-24 7sp for the most part it was ok, the 28-38-50 is just a variation on a 30-39-50 that is common with most modern triples, the 26x24 is lower than my current set up I could go 26-38-48 with 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23 with virtually the same range as I have now which is 29.22-105.2" and the 12-23 26-38-48 would be 29.73-105.2 but a slightly longer middle and outer but each rear gear would be one gear lower so I would be on the 16th opposed to the 17th 

The lowest gear I used today (and according to rwgps the max grade was about 9.8%, though i am a bit sceptical about that) 33.6" or a 30x24 it really doesn't get much steeper than that around here, well not for any length anyway, and all the hills I have done in the last week or so I have never gone down to 30x27 or 28 as it was. 
The 38x13-17 would give me better spinning options plus a slightly longer gear for those down hilly bits that dont need you to be on a larger front ring. the draw back of course is the low end.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @welsh dragon if it was raining like that where I am, nothing would make me go out. Perhaps I should make the most of the nice weather while it lasts.
> 
> Still I'm lucky I live in one of the *driest parts of the country (and flattest)*.


Thats not much fun


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @welsh dragon if it was raining like that where I am, nothing would make me go out. Perhaps I should make the most of the nice weather while it lasts.
> 
> Still I'm lucky I live in one of the driest parts of the country (and flattest).



You can go off people you know  its not fair that some of us have crap weather, while people like you are all sunshine. Yada yada. and flat land as well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @welsh dragon *if it was raining like that where I am, nothing would make me go out*. Perhaps I should make the most of the nice weather while it lasts.
> 
> Still I'm lucky I live in one of the driest parts of the country (and flattest).


that is one of the disadvantages of using a bike as your only mode of transport! We only have the one car, my OH was away from home last night and my only way of getting to a hospital appointment was to grin and bear it as they say (hope that is the right bear!) But I have been using my bike as my only form of transport for around 10 years and sometimes you get very very wet.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

Im lucky in that I have a car as well, so if the weather is rubbish it doesn't matter so much. I cycle purely for pleasure only and not because of necessity.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> It definitely is Friday, it's just that I've missed having a mid week ride and am feeling it now. Very busy week at work this week. It's looking lovely outside now, but I'm not sure I have the energy.


I went to my group and it wasn't on so maybe its not Friday.

@welsh dragon I can drive (used to do it for a living) I just cant stand cars as a mode of personal transport any more, I am not anti car as such.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 May 2014)

It better be Friday. I need the weekend (and it's a bank holiday Wooo!)


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I went to my group and it wasn't on so maybe its not Friday.
> 
> @welsh dragon I can drive (used to do it for a living) I just cant stand cars as a mode of personal transport any more, I am not anti car as such.



I can understand you not wanting to drive, especially as you did it for a living.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I can understand you not wanting to drive, especially as you did it for a living.


I only have my group on a Friday which is only 5 miles away I do sometimes have errands to run like yesterday to Hemsworth and it invariably rains on that one, the rest of the time I am lucky in I can choose when I ride (with in reason), but I dont let the wind or rain stop me (unless it's dangerous).


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I only have my group on a Friday which is only 5 miles away I do sometimes have errands to run like yesterday to Hemsworth and it invariably rains on that one, the rest of the time I am lucky in I can choose when I ride (with in reason), but I dont let the wind or rain stop me (unless it's dangerous).



Your a hard brave man nigel


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I went to my group and it wasn't on so maybe its not Friday.
> 
> @welsh dragon I can drive (used to do it for a living) I just cant stand cars as a mode of personal transport any more, I am not anti car as such.


I can understand that - I was a company car driver and expected to drive a minimum of 2-3 hours each way everyday. there is only so long you can do that and a full time job as well... One of my regular commutes was from Haslemere, Surrey to Hatfield every day. Almost every single bad junction of the M25 you can imagine! Winter was interesting, I would be getting up at 3:45am to be in Hatfield by 7am in darkness. The building did not have windows and unless I went outside at lunchtime, it was dark by the time I left and I would not be home before 8pm... 5 days a week. That was one of the easier commutes! Haslemere to Swindon was another, as was a weekly Haslemere to Aberdeen! Best thing that happened to me in that job was being made redundant! Since then I have cycled to and from work and used a bike as my main transport despite living rurally.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Your a hard brave man nigel


Not really, the average wind speed I ride in according to garmin is about 10mph, I have just started keep a log of which rides had rain though I did log how much using sporttracks up till about Oct, I just have a yes/no field if it rained now, also its not often even in quite heavy rain you get totally wet, anyway its more fun getting wet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 
I used to drive an HGV HiHab (being a flat bed everything was sheeted, that was fun in high winds), I lived in Featherstone W, Yorks and had a 50 mile drive on a Monday morning to Manchester, having only the one car the O.H. came over and took the car back and picked me up on the Friday night, starts and finishes could very to start on a Sunday or finish on a Sat, sometimes I would have to be on the road by 4am on the Monday to make an 8.30 delivery in London if it was a S.W. delivery Cornwell thats when I would start on the Sunday. 
The best I think I every did was 5 drops 4 in London 2 N. London 1 in the centre one Charlton and the last in Guilford after 5, by the time I had finished the drop I had about 35 mins to find somewhere to park up, (max drive time being 10hrs) ended up in a layby on the A31 I think with about 5 mins spare.


----------



## matth411 (23 May 2014)

Well, Nissan Micra bonnets are not comfortable! But before I get to that... I was going past a entry slip road and a black Mercedes nearly hit me. Had the window wound down and the stench of weed was overpowering, got within about 2 foot from my back wheel until I shouted at him/them. They laughed. Then the aforementioned Micra tried doing a U-turn. Stopped halfway through the U-turn, I was half way past him looking at him through the windscreen while he was talking to his passenger in the back seat face to face. Just as I got my front wheel past his bonnet he accelerated. Which meant my back tyre was on his front bumper and sliding towards the kerb with me shouting at him. He stopped as my hands hit the bonnet with force. His passenger in the back, an old woman, wound her window down and (regrettably and with a dose of adrenaline) I unleashed a torrent of shouting and swearing. I am not proud of this. I asked through the back window if the driver saw me, he said he didnt. I wear a high viz gilet at all times, how he didnt see me is odd. I politely (by this time the adrenaline was down) told him that if he cant see a cyclist through his windscreen, he shouldnt be driving. Then with jelly legs rode off. Then!! It rained. And it was torrential rain. Got to work soaked. But apart from those two incidents, the bike was running fantastically. My legs didnt feel sore after the step up of miles the other day so yeah. Happy and dry in my office now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

@matth411 Glad your ok, I did the same when someone pulled out on me, Hi-Viz Cree-T6 how you miss one of those in the dark is beyond me.

These days I dont wear Hi-viz but if light is dodgy like today I have my front light on, if anyone says owt to me about being in grey I just say ditto with you car without lights (as a large number are grey)


----------



## matth411 (23 May 2014)

The funny part was, yesterday my grandmother said that people over 65 shouldnt drive because they are a liability. The two in the car looked like they were in their 80s. Their glasses were, basically, milk bottles. I have no idea how he didnt see me, if he watched where he was going he would have made eye contact with me. But yeah, I am all good now the adrenaline has worn off. And bike doesnt seem to have any damage.


----------



## L14M (23 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> The funny part was, yesterday my grandmother said that people over 65 shouldnt drive because they are a liability. The two in the car looked like they were in their 80s. Their glasses were, basically, milk bottles. I have no idea how he didnt see me, if he watched where he was going he would have made eye contact with me. But yeah, I am all good now the adrenaline has worn off. And bike doesnt seem to have any damage.


Glad your alright, that said I know a fair few great pilots who are over 65.. in fact one has been flying for 65 years..

Not got a ride in today but will tomorrow hopefully!

Liam


----------



## morrisman (23 May 2014)

So had a bike fit yesterday and very effective it would appear to have been. Been out tonight for a quick blast after the rain finally gave up and my average speed over my hilly loop is up by 1.5 mph (10%) and the bike is so much more comfortable, knee pain has gone :-) Some longer rides will be needed to fully test the new fit but it looks like money very well spent. If it was not for a visit from the fairy it would have been a fine ride.

http://www.saddlesafari.co.uk/tips/bike-fit/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 May 2014)

I have been slower the last two days yesterday by 2mph on the previous few days but I was carry 2Kg's or so most of it today by 1mph and about an extra Kg or so, so by my maths 1Kg or so = 1mph or so, so on a 9Kg bike 3 Kg's at base weight lighter than mine I should manage 19mph. 

I did set 4p.b.'s but they were all on the same 5 mile stretch, but I found the 2nd and 3rds going up hill into the wind more useful

http://app.strava.com/activities/144634946


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that is one of the disadvantages of using a bike as your only mode of transport! We only have the one car, my OH was away from home last night and my only way of getting to a hospital appointment was to grin and bear it as they say (hope that is the right bear!) But I have been using my bike as my only form of transport for around 10 years and sometimes you get very very wet.


We have just one car
It was part of the decision to take early retirement.
Cycling was though as just part of the decision so I had transport when Mrs Stonechat was using car.
Look where I am now!


----------



## Effyb4 (24 May 2014)

I am the only driver in our family and I get fed up with ferrying everyone about. I don't mind driving, but sometimes it is nice to enjoy the scenery and explore parts of the countryside by bike.

I'd love our family to go completely carless, but I don't think it is going to be practical. Both my husband and I have health issues, which require regular monitoring, we both work and we have three teenage children.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

Only my son, son in law and I drive. As they are at work all day, I get roped Into ferrying everyone around, that includes daughter and grandchildren. Its like being a taxi.....


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2014)

Lets hope some of us can get out and about this weekend ladies and gents. Have fun.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'd love our family to *go completely car less*, but I don't think it is going to be practical. Both my husband and I have health issues, which require regular monitoring, we both work and we have three teenage children.


I don't think this is an option for many because of how society is structured these days, and the fact that in general the human is generally lazy in nature, its not until @Stonechat said you see the benefits from cycling and you realise how beneficial it is to you in your general health, putting aside avg speeds elevation ect the one of the biggest improvements I have noticed is that adverse conditions don't bother me very much now, this could be an indication my mental health is a little stronger (mind you when I consider the jobs i have done over the years maybe not), or is it an acceptance that we live on a wet windy bunch of islands, speaking of which since the bike as been deluged over the last few days I am off to see if I can get at least an hours dry ride.

I dont want to do much today, but I have two targets I want to try and meet the first I should do, the second is a little bit tougher and I am not sure if I can do it, and while a short ride will bring down avg's it at least will bite into the targets.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 May 2014)

Though it doesn't really matter as it's a rest day here ready for the 100k charity sportive tomorrow in Stratford on Avon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I am the only driver in our family and I get fed up with ferrying everyone about. I don't mind driving, but sometimes it is nice to enjoy the scenery and explore parts of the countryside by bike.
> 
> I'd love our family to go completely carless, but I don't think it is going to be practical. Both my husband and I have health issues, which require regular monitoring, we both work and we have three teenage children.


Carless is not an option here either. We live rurally, not as rurally as we used to but still rurally. I also have major health issues as well, currently to the point where we have chosen that I don't work. The problem we have is that because people see me as fit, they also see me as fit & healthy. I'm not healthy... far from it. Unfortunately our society is not set up for either people who are not able to work or people living rurally. Public transport here is next to non-existent. Its not as bad as the last place I lived in where the nearest bus stop was 1/2 hr walk away for one of only 2 buses a day. Here in theory, if not in practice, there is a bus every hour! The fact that it costs over £6 rtn to the nearest town where my GP surgery is is beside the point, as is the fact that it takes over an hour (door to door) if I try to use the bus. I can cycle door to door to my Dr's in 25 mins even when my asthma is playing up and if it is that bad then the Dr will have to come to me or its 999 (I am a severe asthmatic with several nasty complications).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I understand about buses, where I lived on Skye it was 4 miles to the nearest bus, shop ect (though you could catch the coach to Glasgow, Inverness ect. and likewise if I catch the bus to the hospital on a Friday its £4+ for a rover ticket and I would need to catch a bus that takes about an hr or walk in to town about 20 mins 20-25 min bus then another 10 min walk or two buses and a 10 min walk for what takes me on the bike 20-25 mins, so being as physically fit as we can be pays us and society dividends in the long run, not to mention the environment.


----------



## L14M (24 May 2014)

Really wet out here but its just stopped raining so when it drys a bit i'll go out for a nice ride! Planning for 30 - 35 miles. Got next week off too. Not sure if the weather will be good for gliding so may end up cycling more!

Liam


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

My first outing is a real embarrassment for me.

4.8 miles in 38 minutes,that included a break halfway to recover.

http://www.strava.com/activities/22494357


This was last week,though the average was lower than normal as my ride partner was having a bad day so had to slow down for him.It happens to us all.

http://www.strava.com/activities/142540168


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> My first outing is a real embarrassment for me.
> 
> 4.8 miles in 38 minutes,that included a break halfway to recover.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, we all had to start somewhere with every week you will be amazed at your improvement.
Keep sharing your rides on here.

Edit;

Just clicked on the second link


----------



## morrisman (24 May 2014)

So as if I did not have enough sticks to beat myself with have now fitted the speed and cadence sensor for my Garmin 800. More data to ponder over. 
Did it mostly to get more reliable speed measurements now the tree canopies seem to be causing some odd (slow) speed displays from the GPS speed.


----------



## Trevor_P (24 May 2014)

Not been out on the bike at all this week. To much work. Mon to Thur up at 0400 drive 27 miles to work. Same area each day. Artic work, around Woking, Sandhurst, Yateley, Bracknell, Wokingham and Twyford. Finishing between 12.5 and 15 hours later before the 27 mile drive home. Friday 1200 start, up to Scunthorpe and Pontefract where I am now. Returning home to Kent at 11.30.

Been a long week. Hopefully get a my first 50 miler in Sunday or Monday.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> My first outing is a real embarrassment for me.
> 
> 4.8 miles in 38 minutes,that included a break halfway to recover.
> 
> ...


trust me, my first outing on my return to cycling was not good. Less than a mile with a minor incline and I had to stop for a breather! Many years later, I set off to cycle around the world, so keep at it - anything is possible!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Not been out on the bike at all this week. To much work. Mon to Thur up at 0400 drive 27 miles to work. Same area each day. Artic work, around Woking, Sandhurst, Yateley, Bracknell, Wokingham and Twyford. Finishing between 12.5 and 15 hours later before the 27 mile drive home. Friday 1200 start, up to Scunthorpe and *Pontefract *where I am now. Returning home to Kent at 11.30.
> 
> Been a long week. Hopefully get a my first 50 miler in Sunday or Monday.



Must have missed you.

@morrisman you will get as bad as me.

@davdandy as @BrianEvesham says keep at it, I used to do a 10 miles loop and stop at least three times used to take me a least 1 1/2 hrs to complete, though ride time was less than that, my very first ride I did 8.53miles @ 9.32mph I didn't think that day I could stuff like I do know nor cope with conditions people have a moan about, the only thing I dislike about riding in rain is the extra maintenance on the bike.

Edit been trying to find something positive out of todays quick outing apart from enjoying a short ride for a change, and I can't so I will have to settle knowing its took a little of the totals I need.


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

My rides have got much longer now and quicker.Though at 50 pushing close to 51 my lightning fast days are behind me but i try to keep at around the 16mph mark on an average ride,sometimes less sometimes more.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> My rides have got much longer now and quicker.Though at 50 pushing close to 51 my lightning fast days are behind me but i try to keep at around the 16mph mark on an average ride,sometimes less sometimes more.


Your as quick as me and thats on a good day I am 50


----------



## morrisman (24 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> My rides have got much longer now and quicker.Though at 50 pushing close to 51 my lightning fast days are behind me but i try to keep at around the 16mph mark on an average ride,sometimes less sometimes more.


Bl00dy youngsters! I'm 61 and 1/2 and can just manage 16 mph average on a good day so you being a callow youth should be aiming higher


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Bl00dy youngsters! I'm 61 and 1/2 and can just manage 16 mph average on a good day so you being a callow youth should be aiming higher


I am 62 and flat rides can see me at 16 mph plus up to 20-25 miles
The hillier rides I have been doing lately are slower though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am 62 and flat rides can see me at 16 mph plus up to 20-25 miles
> The hillier rides I have been doing lately are slower though


I can do that


----------



## L14M (24 May 2014)

Done 9 miles so far, at my nans visiting then back onto the road for another load.


----------



## Biggler (24 May 2014)

I persuaded my girlfriend to go for a ride before the rain came out, only 2 miles but her lungs are rubbish & it was her first time out this year - http://www.strava.com/activities/144856679 . 2 miles more than last week 
Then I continued on after remembering how much I love riding my hybrid, it's not as quick as my new bike but I still love it - http://www.strava.com/activities/144856681:bicycle:
I got in before the rain hit and now I can watch football most of the day!


BrianEvesham said:


> 100k charity sportive tomorrow in Stratford on Avon.


Good luck with that, I hope it's not too wet!


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Bl00dy youngsters! I'm 61 and 1/2 and can just manage 16 mph average on a good day so you being a callow youth should be aiming higher



Oh,did i not mention i was going backwards?


----------



## Cold (24 May 2014)

I woke up early this morning and was out for just after 6am got about 200m from the house and it started pouring down and didn't stop ended up only staying out for 30 minutes as it was so bad.
Hopefully it will stay dry the next few days so I can get out more.


----------



## davdandy (24 May 2014)

Its been a lousy day so far here,i wont be venturing out today.


----------



## morrisman (24 May 2014)

So after fitting my cadence/speed thingy for the Garmin been out for a ride to see what was to be seen. Very pleased to have a new all time high average of 16.7 mph over 13.25 mostly flat miles including some town miles with traffic lights/roundabouts/stroppy driving instructor so could have been higher. Average cadence of 85 which is higher than I thought it would be as I always thought I was a masher. Am really happy with the outcome of my bike fit, faster and easier riding, what's not to like. 

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/505927304


----------



## Effyb4 (24 May 2014)

I've given up worrying about speed. I'm still quite new to cycling after major heart surgery. I may get faster in time, but I have to accept that I can only do what is right for me. My distance is gradually improving from 2 miles in December to 33 miles last week.

Been out with hubby today and bought a brand new road bike for him (a specialized tarmac sl4). I'm feeling quite jealous now.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I've given up worrying about speed. I'm still quite new to cycling after major heart surgery. I may get faster in time, but I have to accept that I can only do what is right for me. My distance is gradually improving from 2 miles in December to 33 miles last week.
> 
> Been out with hubby today and bought a brand new road bike for him (a specialized tarmac sl4). I'm feeling quite jealous now.


Sounds like you're doing great and I think you are doing the right thing concentrating on gradually increasing distance and not worrying about your speed. My most enjoyable rides have been the ones where I have slowed down and admired the views! 

Not surprised you are jealous of your hubby. That is a great bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

@morrisman its an idea to set it it to none zero avg for the cadence if it isn't be default, I can't on mine so I dont know if its none zero or not. It is what I have been trying to work on since I upgraded to the 9sp I managed 87rpm this morning which is much higher than my overall avg of about 80rpm and these steady climbs I managed 88 on this http://www.strava.com/activities/144858782/segments/3312724763
@ 13.5mph so the avg gear is (spx336)/cad so (13.5x336)/88 a 51.55" gear or 40x19 or 30x14 it would have been on the 30th as I am trying to force myself to use it more often to spin up the hills and this one http://www.strava.com/activities/144858782/segments/3312724800 1.9 miles @ 14mph @ 87rpm giving 54.07" so pretty much the same about a 34x16 gear.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

@Effyb4 next you will be up at motime soon doing 40-60 miles before the rest of us see the light of day 
It doesn't matter what your aims are in cycling its about enjoying the ride however you do it because if you enjoy it you will continue, and I think most here will also say that even when they have been out in the bad weather when they have got home I bet not one of them didn't enjoy it when they finished might not be pleasant sometimes when out but know you did it, well in my case always brings a big  at least inside because no one here fully understands


----------



## morrisman (24 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @morrisman its an idea to set it it to none zero avg for the cadence if it isn't be default, I can't on mine so I dont know if its none zero or not. It is what I have been trying to work on since I upgraded to the 9sp I managed 87rpm this morning which is much higher than my overall avg of about 80rpm and these steady climbs I managed 88 on this http://www.strava.com/activities/144858782/segments/3312724763
> @ 13.5mph so the avg gear is (spx336)/cad so (13.5x336)/88 a 51.55" gear or 40x19 or 30x14 it would have been on the 30th as I am trying to force myself to use it more often to spin up the hills and this one http://www.strava.com/activities/144858782/segments/3312724800 1.9 miles @ 14mph @ 87rpm giving 54.07" so pretty much the same about a 34x16 gear.


Thanks Nigel but I it seems the default on my Garmin is set to 'Cadence - Do not include Zeros'. Spent this ride not displaying the cadence on the Garmin so I could see what my 'natural' cadence is before trying to to change anything. As far as I can see I need a bit of work on climbing to get into a lower gear earlier but otherwise I'm happy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Thanks Nigel but I it seems the default on my Garmin is set to 'Cadence - Do not include Zeros'. Spent this ride not displaying the cadence on the Garmin so I could see what my 'natural' cadence is before trying to to change anything. As far as I can see I need a bit of work on climbing to get into a lower gear earlier but otherwise I'm happy.


It takes some doing as it just doesn't feel right to start with, and I have to say I am not any quicker doing it at the moment, but I can see its a way to improve, as I improve I should either be able to spin a higher gear at the same 88rpm so say a 30x13 60.69" for example (I wouldn't currently on my bike as its the highest) but that would give me 15.9mph instead of 13.5mph or on the 40x17 61.88" 16.2mph, 
or spin the same gear quicker so the 30x14 @ say 95rpm (which I can do though not up hill yet) is 15.94mph 
I can see it happening too, simply because of the improvements I made last year, this is just a totally different technique to me so it will take some time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 May 2014)

This is also why I spent so long trying to sort gear ratios, I am still not getting on with the 17-19 jump though the one from 21-24 doesn't seem so bad, this is why I am contemplating changing the chainset to a lower range, so I will be spinning more on the 15-16 instead of 16-17.
@SatNavSaysStraightOn heres an option 26-38-48 and 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-20-23


----------



## morrisman (24 May 2014)

Just noticed that today is exactly 1 year since I started riding again, here is my end of term report:

Total = 3165 miles
Dawes Hybrid = 2430 miles
Tern D8 = 107 miles
Giant Defy = 627 miles

Total climbing = 99000 ft

Total Calories = 180000 - 1440 Twix Fingers


----------



## BrynCP (24 May 2014)

Weather has held my miles back since I bought my new bike, although I have managed 200 miles since I picked it up 2.5 weeks ago.

Have also just surpassed the 2000 miles in total since November when I started cycling. Waiting for a nice 4 hour window so I can go out on a 45 mile ride on my road bike.


----------



## matth411 (24 May 2014)

Well, I am feeling more like a newbie after reading @morrisman and @BrynCP 's posts. Since end of July 2013 I have only done 1222 miles. Although I did have 3 months off with a buggered knee. Hoping to have covered at least 1500 by the "anniversary." I would say that about 90% of my miles are between 5 and 6 mile commutes, but now I my knee is better I am starting to ride for pleasure again. 

Just seeing those two posts have made me more determined to do more. So thank you!


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2014)

Well similar to @morrisman I have been cycling a little longer but with last years bad spring took a while to get going

Started in Feb last year, but really got going more in June last year

Done 2547 miles of which 1541 on the road bike which is only since this feb
Climbed a total of 70,000 feet!
Of which 56,000 on the road bike

So keep going you will pick up the pace etc in time


----------



## BrynCP (24 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> Well, I am feeling more like a newbie after reading @morrisman and @BrynCP 's posts. Since end of July 2013 I have only done 1222 miles. Although I did have 3 months off with a buggered knee. Hoping to have covered at least 1500 by the "anniversary." I would say that about 90% of my miles are between 5 and 6 mile commutes, but now I my knee is better I am starting to ride for pleasure again.
> 
> Just seeing those two posts have made me more determined to do more. So thank you!



Half my distance has been since 15th March so little over two months. I have been so determined to lose weight, which is what has kept me going and which is why I started in November - I am so glad for the mild winter. With some alteration to eating too, I have gone from over 18 stone to 14 stone 8lbs today.



Stonechat said:


> Well similar to @morrisman
> Climbed a total of 70,000 feet!



Out of interest where are you getting your total climb from? I see Strava gives me a YTD climb, but no total.


----------



## morrisman (25 May 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Out of interest where are you getting your total climb from? I see Strava gives me a YTD climb, but no total.



I, like someone else here, copy all my ride data (in my case in Garmin Connect) into a spreadsheet which calculates various things like:

Total Distance
Total Height
Total Calories

Monthly distance totals
Monthly distance totals
Monthly distance totals
(all the above also on an individual bike basis, I have 3)

Ride Difficulty on a per bike basis (a fairly simplistic feet climbed/miles ridden calculation)

Monthly Target Achievement/Shortfall
Annual Target Achievement/Shortfall​
Not quite in @Nigelnaturist league but getting there


----------



## BrynCP (25 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> I, like someone else here, copy all my ride data (in my case in Garmin Connect) into a spreadsheet which calculates various things



Ok thanks. Well YTD I have done 1537 miles and climbed just 23711ft; not very hilly here, although I have done 7000 of that in the last 2.5 weeks on the new weekday (weather and work pending) 18 mile loop I have for my road bike.


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Thanks Nigel but I it seems the default on my Garmin is set to 'Cadence - Do not include Zeros'. Spent this ride not displaying the cadence on the Garmin so I could see what my 'natural' cadence is before trying to to change anything. As far as I can see I need a bit of work on climbing to get into a lower gear earlier but otherwise I'm happy.


It was new to me that this was a setting possibility.
I will have to check
(Edit - it was set to non zero anyway)



morrisman said:


> I, like someone else here, copy all my ride data (in my case in Garmin Connect) into a spreadsheet which calculates various things like:
> 
> Total Distance
> Total Height
> ...


I only keep elementary spreadsheet, I call it training diary!
However does mean I don't have to search through Strava to see what I have done. I do load it all in to Garmin Connect and Cycling Weekly as well

I believe in my previous cycling incarnation I used to used far too low a cadence, and have deliberately increased in and used to cycling at about 95 now


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Half my distance has been since 15th March so little over two months. I have been so determined to lose weight, which is what has kept me going and which is why I started in November - I am so glad for the mild winter. With some alteration to eating too, I have gone from over 18 stone to 14 stone 8lbs today.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest where are you getting your total climb from? I see Strava gives me a YTD climb, but no total.


Total climb in available on Veloviewer
veloviewer.com
You have to link to Strava account and it lets you see things like you history on a segment, e.g. a certain hill you can see all your times.
Much recommended


----------



## matth411 (25 May 2014)

Beware, veloviewer is addictive. Especially if you start looking at the "rivals" page. Seeing someone one second faster than me makes me try harder than what strava does. Which helps me in the long run so its all good. I would definitely +1 veloviewer though.


----------



## matth411 (25 May 2014)

On a awesome note though, I have had an annoying squeak coming from my left pedal for about 6 weeks now and ruled out any problem other than the SPD mechanism being broke. Well not exactly broke per sé, it would not go tight. Meaning if pedalling fast my foot could just unclip. Yes I have had a few bruises on my calf. Bought new pedals, fitted them while in work last night and voila! No squeak, no untimely unclip just clipped in all the way home listening to the rubber on the road. Lovely ride home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

I only enter the basic info from the bryton web site.




Correct elevation via rwgps, and weather from garmin, I dont need to do separate bikes I only ride one, but its just an easy matter to put in a new field, there is also a difficult level on the bryton site but usually my rides are pretty low level they hardly ever register. There is a lot of info I don't do anything with as such like H.R. zones but as I have found no way of changing them on the bryton kit/site I have it is irrelevant really. 
I have query's that show daily, weekly, monthly, yearly totals, also rolling 7, 30, 90, 365 days (basically the last year year before ect.), also separate query's that show so some form of performance per ride ( this needs some work yet) calories & weight loss (only a guide and only relevant to compare each ride not real world figures), for example it shows cals per mile per hour per heart beat, from that you can get an idea of power produced, one for cadence also one for a link to strava, rwgps garmin rides so I can just go straight to the ride ( though I haven't got all rides linked) 
On top of this I have reports for weekday and by quarter. 
I did the data base because the spreadsheet got a bit large and cumbersome. This is the yearly summery






The rides for 2012 are just the totals for the day.


----------



## morrisman (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I only enter the basic info from the bryton web site.
> View attachment 46076
> 
> 
> ...



I bow to the master of data


----------



## Mark White (25 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> My first outing is a real embarrassment for me



You got on a bike with intent, and did something. Nothing embarrassing about that. A start is a good start :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> I bow to the master of data


The thing is it takes less than 5 mins to do all the data entry, its just a bit of fun, I built this computer to handle 300 MB images I work on in photoshop so its a little under used at the moment, it performs better than I do on the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I only enter the basic info from the bryton web site.
> View attachment 46076
> 
> 
> ...


I have had a long lie this morning and reading that has put me back to sleep 

Been raining overnight and getting breezy now and can't actually be bothered anyway. I might take tomorrow off too. Getting fed up riding every day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

@Mo1959 humph, in that case I am off to work on the bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

Ok not quite work on the bike but bike related, I have just requested an OSM of Yorkshire and surrounding areas, not that I am likely to do much of them but needed to created a complete map of Yorkshire, this I am hoping will fit on a 2Gb micro S.D. card I have ( saves having to get a new one just yet)

How ever it will take about 14 hours.


----------



## Harv (25 May 2014)

Suffering with a cold yesterday (aka man flu). 

Decided to go out and get some fresh air. Also bought a track pump the other day. First time I've had a pump with a gauge. 

My hybrid has a 65 psi max but the only had 25psi in them! I pumped them up to 60 psi. Wow. What a difference. Cycling on my hybrid became so much easier. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/144982048

My times weren't faster than normal as I was taking it easy due to my serious health condition (lol). I feel I'll be able to go a lot faster when I'm well. 

I'd recommend a pump with a gauge to all newbies. Before I was going on sight. I was scared I'd blow the tyre if I over pumped.


----------



## davdandy (25 May 2014)

Argh,man flu.Its the worst isn't it.Women just don't understand.


----------



## morrisman (25 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> Argh,man flu.Its the worst isn't it.Women just don't understand.


http://manflu.info/factvfiction/factvfiction.htm


----------



## MattMM (25 May 2014)

So, back to normal weather for the West of Scotland, wet and windy. Took advantage of waking early to get out just after 7, very quiet. Strong headwinds meant relatively poor speeds (although 6 months ago I'd have bit your arm off for nearly 13mph) and was odd getting drenched again after being used to good weather. As the Rules say :

"Rule #9. // If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period.
Fair-weather riding is a luxury reserved for Sunday afternoons and wide boulevards. Those who ride in foul weather – be it cold, wet, or inordinately hot – are members of a special club of riders who, on the morning of a big ride, pull back the curtain to check the weather and, upon seeing rain falling from the skies, allow a wry smile to spread across their face. This is a rider who loves the work."

http://www.strava.com/activities/145237574


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

Out of my last 27 rides 13 have had some rain, 3 in temps over 20C and thats since the 7th of May avg wind sp 8.6mph max (with out gusts) 20mph. coldest temp I have a record for riding in is -2.2C max temp 29C max wind speed 30mph

So do I qualify for Rule No.9 

I do need to change the BB to do the change to a smaller chainset size and move the FD down a touch but as I want to get an 18th and 20th sprocket it will have to wait.


----------



## MattMM (25 May 2014)

@Nigelnaturist 100% dude. The Velominati are known as the Keepers of the Cog, so you must qualify on your gearing exploits alone mate.... 'Nigel the Keeper of the Cog' has a nice ring to it no?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> Argh,man flu.Its the worst isn't it.Women just don't understand.



Obviously.. . Get a grip man. Anyway, its pouring down with rain here and has been all night.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> @Nigelnaturist 100% dude. The Velominati are known as the Keepers of the Cog, so you must qualify on your gearing exploits alone mate.... 'Nigel the Keeper of the Cog' has a nice ring to it no?


----------



## AndyPeace (25 May 2014)

My day is getting worse, not only am I ill, but it turns out that St John's Cycling Club* have rerouted a TT... using *my *10mile training segment. I've gone from KOM to 15th. I may need a tad more effort to reclaim it too. My best time : 31:35 ; new KOM by Martain Lines 23:47. I shall console myself with the knowledge that 2 of the riders didn't beat my time and that most if not all were on TT bikes. Dam their super fitness, commitment and swanky wheels!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> @Nigelnaturist 100% dude. The Velominati are known as the Keepers of the Cog, so you must qualify on your gearing exploits alone mate.... 'Nigel the Keeper of the Cog' has a nice ring to it no?


"Nigel, Swapper of the Cog" more like it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Obviously.. . Get a grip man. Anyway, its pouring down with rain here and has been all night.


See previous post.  When I am ill I AM ill, usually end up in hospital, mind you 95% of them are usually self inflicted.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

Do pros not use different ratios depending on what they will be riding on/up


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> See previous post.  When I am ill I AM ill, usually end up in hospital, mind you 95% of them are usually self inflicted.



Not getting at you nigel. i know some people do become really ill. Only laughing at those with a cold


----------



## MattMM (25 May 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> My day is getting worse, not only am I ill, but it turns out that St John's Cycling Club* have rerouted a TT... using *my *10mile training segment. I've gone from KOM to 15th. I may need a tad more effort to reclaim it too. My best time : 31:35 ; new KOM by Martain Lines 23:47. I shall console myself with the knowledge that 2 of the riders didn't beat my time and that most if not all were on TT bikes. Dam their super fitness, commitment and swanky wheels!



What you need to do is call on Mr H...


View: http://youtu.be/x5b6-UAPvpg


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Not getting at you nigel. i know some people do become really ill. Only laughing at those with a cold


Sorry I was refering to the rain


----------



## AndyPeace (25 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> What you need to do is call on Mr H...
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/x5b6-UAPvpg



No need I'll get their one day...I'm not sure about Martin, but the man who took 2nd place (Simon Wixs) is in the 50yrs+ category...knocking out a 25mph avg. So I have a decade to beat his time  I have often thought of joining this club (it's the most local to me) but am unsure if I'd be currently be fast enough to keep up with their club runs...they advertise a min speed 17mph/50miles; though they do a second ride at an easier pace of 15mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> No need I'll get their one day...I'm not sure about Martin, but the man who took 2nd place (Simon Wixs) is in the 50yrs+ category...knocking out a 25mph avg. So I have a decade to beat his time  I have often thought of joining this club (it's the most local to me) but am unsure if I'd be currently be fast enough to keep up with their club runs...they advertise a min speed 17mph/50miles; though they do a second ride at an easier pace of 15mph.


Not sure I could cope with the second one either


----------



## spooks (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure I could cope with the second one either


It's amazing what you can keep up with when you push with a group. I usually average 14mph (occasionally15mph) on my own yet because there wasn't a slow group going out today I joined a group going about 16mph and managed to keep up fine. Legs a bit weary now but nothing too dreadful.
Trying to decide if I want to drive 150 miles to do a 70 mile sportive tomorrow or just go around my usual (boring) 40 mile route at home. I need to increase my distance but really fancy a lie in!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

@spooks if I dropped 3kgs of the bike I would be doing 17-18mph on my tod , I only very very rarely ride in a group and then only because its to raise awareness , and thats usually at less speed that it makes it difficult staying up right. http://www.strava.com/activities/61975359/segments/1164639276
I find getting involved with people very difficult.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok not quite work on the bike but bike related, I have just requested an OSM of Yorkshire and surrounding areas, not that I am likely to do much of them but needed to created a complete map of Yorkshire, this I am hoping will fit on a 2Gb micro S.D. card I have ( saves having to get a new one just yet)
> 
> How ever it will take about 14 hours.



@Nigelnaturist If you know where to look, memorymap and all its OS maps are available online


----------



## Effyb4 (25 May 2014)

Sunny ride to a local country park today with a friend. I was going to just do 14 miles but he convinced me that it would be fun to go out for a slightly longer ride (24 miles nearly). I wish I had taken a camera. The views over the Thames were fabulous.
http://www.strava.com/activities/145311016#kudos


----------



## Effyb4 (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @spooks if I dropped 3kgs of the bike I would be doing 17-18mph on my tod , I only very very rarely ride in a group and then only because its to raise awareness , and thats usually at less speed that it makes it difficult staying up right. http://www.strava.com/activities/61975359/segments/1164639276
> I find getting involved with people very difficult.


 
I know how you feel Nigelnaturist. I find it very difficult to talk to people. I often prefer my own company.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Nigelnaturist If you know where to look, memorymap and all its OS maps are available online


Its a route able map for the garmin I am getting, but trying to keep costs down by keeping size down for it to fit the 2GB SD card I have, besides I have to get a new rear tyre gatorskins run fully inflated with pieces of rubber the size of a 5p missing showing the kevlar layer, bummer is there is plenty of rubber left on the rest of the tyre.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I know how you feel Nigelnaturist. I find it very difficult to talk to people. I often prefer my own company.


I can talk with people, I just don't seem on the same plane as most ( but I suspect we all feel that to some degree), its long and complex, part the reason I go to group therapy, amongst others.


----------



## stevey (25 May 2014)

Just a little ride today as going with the local club tomorrow (50 miler) 
New stem fitted all seems ok sitting better on the bike dont feel as squished.

http://www.strava.com/activities/145340248


----------



## AndyPeace (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure I could cope with the second one either



Well I've bit the bullet and sent an email to see if I can join their Tuesday ride. I figure worse case, I get dropped 25 miles from home. It's about time I challenged myself a bit more...both in terms of cycling fitness and socially. Now I just need to get well, pronto!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

@AndyPeace I wish you well with it, and get well.

The map is just less than 1Mb so should fit and work.


----------



## RWright (25 May 2014)

Feeling a little sad today. I just sold my Electra Townie. I was accumulating too many bikes and a man was looking for a Townie and gave me a fair price, so I sold it to him. It was the bike that helped get me through the initial pain that comes with beginning cycling. It was still fun to ride and I hope I don't regret selling it. It was beginning to need some new components (I made the guy aware of everything it might be needing, he works on all his bikes too) and since I don't ride it very often anymore I though he might would enjoy and use it more than I would. It was still kind of sad seeing Fireball leaving in the back of the man's pickup truck.

On the bright side, I am getting the road bikes dialed in for some summer riding.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (25 May 2014)

Very enjoyable club ride into the Surrey Hills today with the medium/fast group - http://www.strava.com/activities/145350743

5 climbs - Staple Lane (long, annoying false summit), Hound House (not steep, bu goes on forevvvvvvver), Leith Hill from the south (nice climb, don't know what everyone complains about!), White Down Lane (18% bastard ramps) and Box Hill (new personal best here, just, which I'm happy with after all those other climbs). Plus a ridiculously quick run back to Hampton Court, where me along with half the group got dropped by guys gunning it at 27mph for half of the way back...

A great way to enjoy the day and I was back just in time to catch the climb on today's Giro stage. Ideal!


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

Did a long run today though not quite what I planned
Plan was a loop including Newlands Corner (a Hill)
Somehow I started on the wrong way round the loop and the Garmin was hard to use.

So when I cam to Farnham on the return journey, used a route I knew up the hill past Farnham Castle towards Yateley and took the route from Frimley back down the Red Road (so much nicer to be going down it!)

Did 74 miles which is a record by far and first metric Century
2690 feet of climbing
A bit stiff but not running out of energy
Further end was lovely coutryside, sepcialy around Frensham Ponds
Average Speed was 14.9until I ht sStaines when Garmis said it dropped to 14.1 and Strava 13.9.
As far as I am concerned I did most at 14.9 mph, I often cross the river at Chertsey instead of Staines for just this reason
A good ride and proved my endurance now

http://www.strava.com/activities/145390751


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Very enjoyable club ride into the Surrey Hills today with the medium/fast group - http://www.strava.com/activities/145350743
> 
> 5 climbs - Staple Lane (long, annoying false summit), Hound House (not steep, bu goes on forevvvvvvver), Leith Hill from the south (nice climb, don't know what everyone complains about!), White Down Lane (18% ******* ramps) and Box Hill (new personal best here, just, which I'm happy with after all those other climbs). Plus a ridiculously quick run back to Hampton Court, where me along with half the group got dropped by guys gunning it at 27mph for half of the way back...
> 
> A great way to enjoy the day and I was back just in time to catch the climb on today's Giro stage. Ideal!


Ah @Mr_K_Dilkington I know those hills and have done them all!! Maybe your Staple Lane Hill is different to mine though!
Good distance and speed


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (25 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did a long run today though not quite what I planned
> Plan was a loop including Newlands Corner (a Hill)
> Somehow I started on the wrong way round the loop and the Garmin was hard to use.
> 
> ...



Very nice, you rode past about 4 of my family members houses - loads of them live in and around Farnham. Lovely part of the world.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (25 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Ah @Mr_K_Dilkington I know those hills and have done them all!! Maybe your Staple Lane Hill is different to mine though!
> Good distance and speed



We came from the north - I suppose it's not that long (or hard really), it just has that steeper part which you crest when you still have a fair bit of climbing still to do!


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 May 2014)

A good day for a sportive.
It even stopped raining as we crossed the start line

http://www.strava.com/activities/145399244


----------



## Goonerobes (25 May 2014)

Some great rides coming today guys so well done to all. 

Just a steady 51 miles for me but its quite evident from the segment times where the wind changes from a head/side wind to a tail wind!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/145434837


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> I, like someone else here, copy all my ride data (in my case in Garmin Connect) into a spreadsheet which calculates various things like:
> 
> Total Distance
> Total Height
> ...


so do you know your Eddington number?
(must update mine....)


----------



## BrynCP (25 May 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Ok thanks. Well YTD I have done 1537 miles and climbed just 23711ft; not very hilly here, although I have done 7000 of that in the last 2.5 weeks on the new weekday (weather and work pending) 18 mile loop I have for my road bike.



Added 1200 feet (or more as I turned the Garmin off 1/3 up the hill) to that today! Was hard work going up one of the hills, Trundlegate in Yorkshire, I am not quite fit enough to do that in one go with my compact chainset!


----------



## matth411 (25 May 2014)

Progress knockback. I was all ready and willing to ride to work in the rain this evening. Thought I would just have a quick glance on to "the book of faces" and a community run news bulletin site I read put up about a cyclist being knocked off their bike. Less than 200 metres from my house. I actually have to ride past the point to get to work. But it shook my confidence. I stood with the door open, ready to leave but just could not get my foot over the door. I do not know who got hit, how bad they were hit although there were reports of blood on the floor and an ambulance. Hope (s)he has a speedy recovery and isn't put off cycling. And for me, I hope my confidence comes back tomorrow!


----------



## morrisman (25 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so do you know your Eddington number?
> (must update mine....)


I believe mine is 15,747,724,136,275,002,577,605,653,961,181,555,468,044,717,914,527,116,709,366,231,425,07,185,631,031,296 give or take.


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so do you know your Eddington number?
> (must update mine....)


That's a new one on me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so do you know your Eddington number?
> (must update mine....)


based on this http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2011/04/18/measuring-bike-miles-eddington-number mine must be around 60.


Just checked it, based on this year it is 63

And it is 69 since I started keeping records from last year. Two more rides of 70 miles will see me hit 70


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

Reckon mine is 29 then


----------



## Dark46 (25 May 2014)

I`m glad to say that i`m easily doing 10 miles, which I before thought might have been a problem. The other good thing is that my average speed over 10 miles is the same as my commute to work in the morning which is only 2.7 miles. Just thinking about it makes me realise I need to push harder on the way to work


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

Well with all this talk of maths I sort of screwed up today, just needed 14Km for this months challenge. still I am on target from the two targets I set myself and a third is only another 5 miles but it is 1120 miles between now and June the 30th


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> based on this http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2011/04/18/measuring-bike-miles-eddington-number mine must be around 60.
> 
> 
> Just checked it, based on this year it is 63
> ...


mine is only 51 (in miles that is) but I have only recorded rides since we set out rtw on the 28th February 2011 (and I have ridden most of my life). 
need another 7 ride of +52 miles to up it one more so think I might have to extend that commute of mine  (when I am feeling a touch better - been off colour for the last few days and having to take it easy, i.e. no riding


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

I did do a spread sheet with that info, didn't do one on the database another routine to work out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

@Supersuperleeds & @SatNavSaysStraightOn is this rides as in individual ones or days with accumulated mileage, as I often just record the ride to the hospital and then the ride after and combine them for strava.

Edit got it, its days


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I did do a spread sheet with that info, didn't do one on the database another routine to work out.


I have an excel spreadsheet that calculates it for me... just uses the


> =COUNTIF(B:B,">="&D3)


 command and where your route mileage is in column B and your reference (in this case the number 1) is in cell D3... make d4 to be number 2, d5 = 3 and so on. Put the command above into E3 and then copy the command down. Just add new data to the bottom of the data in column B and it auto-updates. you then just have to compare one column of numbers with another column


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have an excel spreadsheet that calculates it for me... just uses the command and where your route mileage is in column B and your reference (in this case the number 1) is in cell D3... make d4 to be number 2, d5 = 3 and so on. Put the command above into E3 and then copy the command down. Just add new data to the bottom of the data in column B and it auto-updates. you then just have to compare one column of numbers with another column


I did something similar for rides between say 0-10 miles 10-20 miles ect, but I do all my stuff in Access now (miss the pretty charts excel did) I will have to have a think about it for Access.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 May 2014)

If I have it right 45 I need another 2 for 46


----------



## Stonechat (25 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> mine is only 51 (in miles that is) but I have only recorded rides since we set out rtw on the 28th February 2011 (and I have ridden most of my life).
> need another 7 ride of +52 miles to up it one more so think I might have to extend that commute of mine  (when I am feeling a touch better - been off colour for the last few days and having to take it easy, i.e. no riding


Well I did a lot of rides over 50 miles in my birdwatching days, no record of them now


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2014)

Lovely morning for cycling here and I am having another day off..........I think my body and mind needs a break anyway. Sun is coming out and I'm just about to head out with the dog instead.

Congrats to all, too numerous too mention individually who put in some great rides over the weekend.


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

Rain forecast so recovery day today


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Rain forecast so recovery day today


Rode about a quarter of the ride yesterday with overshoes, thing is it only spitted for about the first 100 yards.


----------



## Biggler (26 May 2014)

Mo time is the best time.. http://www.strava.com/activities/145700195
33.1 miles, the longest I've done and my Garmin goes and corrupts the data, the distance is correct though. Should I just go make a manual entry or is there a way to recover the data?
I think I'll create a GPX of the route and upload that then give my ride commentary... so much faffing! silly Garmin


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Biggler said:


> Mo time is the best time.. http://www.strava.com/activities/145700195
> 33.1 miles, the longest I've done and my Garmin goes and corrupts the data, the distance is correct though. Should I just go make a manual entry or is there a way to recover the data?
> I think I'll create a GPX of the route and upload that then give my ride commentary... so much faffing! silly Garmin.


How do you mean corrupted. Try copying the file from the unit to your computer and upload that.

Edit, long shot, but has the gps track option been turned off some how, not the thing you do but the 510 being new something may have changed it.


----------



## Biggler (26 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> How do you mean corrupted. Try copying the file from the unit to your computer and upload that.


It did the same thing. It just shows the same straight lines on Garmin Connect Website & Strava. I uploaded the Garmin .fit file and it showed the same.

okay I cant upload a GPX route as it is missing time data.  
Here's the route - http://app.strava.com/routes/375275


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

I had a look, have a look hoe big the file is compared with the last ride, this will give you an indication of how much data was recorded. Should be approx 3 time, though not quite as the header is only produced once, opposed to the gps plots.


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

There is some stuff about on the internet - for instance
http://garmin.kiesewetter.nl/

However I have no idea
You can open the files in a text editor


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> There is some stuff about on the internet - for instance
> http://garmin.kiesewetter.nl/
> 
> However I have no idea
> You can open the files in a text editor


not fit files you cant they are binary, they are about 1/10th the size of a converted tcx file


----------



## Biggler (26 May 2014)

It's 3Kb.. must have missed a load of data.. infuriating!
As a comparison a 10mile ride on Saturday is 17Kb


----------



## Biggler (26 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> There is some stuff about on the internet - for instance
> http://garmin.kiesewetter.nl/


I've already tried that but thank you for looking. I'll just live with it, the distance & time are correct. I'm glad I can at least see my mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

@Biggler just check in the options I know the 500 had an option to just record like a normal bike computer would with no gps track


----------



## Steady (26 May 2014)

Thought I'd see more cyclists out this morning, but I think the chill put them off. 

Uphill I was nice and warm, but when it came to the descent the wind whipped all the heat from me! 

As for average speeds, I know on the flat that if I don't force myself to push I'll happily sit at a lower speed. Uphill however I constantly push myself, I mean the quicker it's over the better!


----------



## Razzle (26 May 2014)

Just done my longest distance to date also, 31 miles give or take.

http://www.strava.com/activities/145720061

Stopped for a couple of Photos, they should be uploading to strava now as I took them with Instagram







Legs will hurt in the morning 

Daz


----------



## Trevor_P (26 May 2014)

Was intending to try 50 today, but other commitments have got in the way. So only 13.3 with some of our small Kentish hills. Felt really easy today though. Hopefully get the 50 done next weekend.

Does anyone else hate descending?
http://www.strava.com/activities/145722154


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Was intending to try 50 today, but other commitments have got in the way. So only 13.3 with some of our small Kentish hills. Felt really easy today though. Hopefully get the 50 done next weekend.
> 
> *Does anyone else hate descending?*
> http://www.strava.com/activities/145722154


I don't hate it, but I am wary. I have had a couple of scary moments when I have entered a corner too fast and frightened myself and been glad there was nothing coming the other way.


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Was intending to try 50 today, but other commitments have got in the way. So only 13.3 with some of our small Kentish hills. Felt really easy today though. Hopefully get the 50 done next weekend.
> 
> Does anyone else hate descending?
> http://www.strava.com/activities/145722154


Well I am a wimp, if the road is good and straight and I can see where I am going then I will release the brakes
On the other hand when it is wet and the road is curved and poor surface then I keep the speed right down


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> not fit files you cant they are binary, they are about 1/10th the size of a converted tcx file


Must've been tcx file that I looked at once


----------



## L14M (26 May 2014)

So im planning a ride for tomorrow, was going to do it today but its raining and tbh i hate riding in the rain. 
And im here thinking well i've planned 35 miles.. so why not do 40, if your doing 40 why not 45? Then why not 50? 

I think i may be acheing tomorrow.


----------



## Steady (26 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Was intending to try 50 today, but other commitments have got in the way. So only 13.3 with some of our small Kentish hills. Felt really easy today though. Hopefully get the 50 done next weekend.
> 
> Does anyone else hate descending?
> http://www.strava.com/activities/145722154



Yup, love uphill, hate descending, well perhaps it's more the thought of descending as I don't have any problem whilst doing it. 

I don't know why there's any Strava segments on downhills, I don't see the appeal!


----------



## L14M (26 May 2014)

Steady said:


> Yup, love uphill, hate descending, well perhaps it's more the thought of descending as I don't have any problem whilst doing it.
> 
> I don't know why there's any Strava segments on downhills, I don't see the appeal!


I do... There is a decent near me with a few S bends, about a 35mph decent (my pb on it :P ) which I had a mug tailgate me all the way up the assent and then the decent I completely out ran him


----------



## Brava210 (26 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Was intending to try 50 today, but other commitments have got in the way. So only 13.3 with some of our small Kentish hills. Felt really easy today though. Hopefully get the 50 done next weekend.
> 
> Does anyone else hate descending?
> http://www.strava.com/activities/145722154


 I hate descents, always feel as if I am going to go over the bars.


----------



## moo (26 May 2014)

Spent yesterday stripping my triban and decided to repack the bearings in rear wheel. I'll be buying an expensive bike and decent wheels in a few months so thought it worth learning how everything goes together. I'm a relative noob when it comes to mechanical stuff, so shall be riding with caution and a toolkit today


----------



## stevey (26 May 2014)

2nd ride with the local club loved it medium paced avg 15-16mph think there was around 12 of us in total

http://www.strava.com/activities/145749774

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is also why I spent so long trying to sort gear ratios, I am still not getting on with the 17-19 jump though the one from 21-24 doesn't seem so bad, this is why I am contemplating changing the chainset to a lower range, so I will be spinning more on the 15-16 instead of 16-17.
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn heres an option 26-38-48 and 12-13-14-15-16-17-18-20-23
> 
> View attachment 46058


Well I am now frequently aware that the gap is too big between two gears - this is the 18 - 21
This is where you score @Nigelnaturist whith the triple, and I , buying a compact with a wide ratio 11-32 cassette lose out - bigger gaps
50/34 and 
11 12 14 16 18 21 24 28 32
Not that I am going to do anything about it.
I suppose 11 speed would give me a bigger ratio, but would need an RD that would handle the 32t
And of course would need the shifters!

Was also aware on yesterdays ride that my position / setup needs work, but this will wait.
THis will get sorted eventually. Suppose I can live with the gears


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (26 May 2014)

stevey said:


> 2nd ride with the local club loved it medium paced avg 15-16mph think there was around 12 of us in total
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/145749774
> 
> Look forward to the next one.



Joining a club is the single best thing I have done as a cyclist - great for meeting people, going on great rides, motivation to improve, advice on getting better and much more.

Going out now to test myself on a local 10 mile TT route - hopefully it won't piss down with rain on me while I'm out!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well I am now frequently aware that the gap is too big between two gears - this is the 18 - 21
> This is where you score @Nigelnaturist whith the triple, and I , buying a compact with a wide ratio 11-32 cassette lose out - bigger gaps
> 50/34 and
> 11 12 14 16 18 21 24 28 32
> ...


It all depends how much you need the 32th an option is change the chain rings to 36-52
34x32 is 28"
36x32 is 29.5"
50x11 is 119"
52x12 is 114"

If you could live with 105" which is between your 12 and 14 I find it plenty you could start at 13-14-15-17-19-21-24-28-32







Less teeth for the mechs to cope with, closer grouping on the front, less of a jump from 19-21, you could possibly drop the 14 and rearrange the 20-32 group






Lets face it 7sp came as 13-15-17-19-21-23-26, all depends what gear your happy on and work around that. if it was me and from my avg gear I would probably go with the bottom oneas my avg gear is about 62-3" so it would for the most part put me on the 52x21-23 for spinning which is were the gear changes are closest also





This is my set up.


----------



## BrynCP (26 May 2014)

Weather finally held up for me to get in my first lengthy (for me) ride on my road bike. Out to the coast and back, 43 miles. Managed 16mph over the whole distance, taking 2hr 45mins. This is 13 mins off my fastest speed on the hybrid.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have an excel spreadsheet that calculates it for me... just uses the command and where your route mileage is in column B and your reference (in this case the number 1) is in cell D3... make d4 to be number 2, d5 = 3 and so on. Put the command above into E3 and then copy the command down. Just add new data to the bottom of the data in column B and it auto-updates. you then just have to compare one column of numbers with another column




This will sound really geeky, but that is a great formula, now got my data set up for my Eddington number to automatically calculate. Now to get it up to 75 (only 35 more needed ) and decide if I want to set any annual targets as well.


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It all depends how much you need the 32th an option is change the chain rings to 36-52
> 34x32 is 28"
> 36x32 is 29.5"
> 50x11 is 119"
> ...


I'll think on it a bit
I do not use the top speeds. Don't think I have ever used 50 x 11 and hardly ever 50 x 12
Also have got used to higher cadence now
NOt sure how easy it is to change (can't be that bad or you @Nigelnaturist would not be always changing)

Was definitely aware during ascent of the Farnham Castle hill how much my hill climbing has come on the main tougher part was about 0.8 mile at 5.9 average with shorter section s over 10% and I did not struggle too much.
Segmet itself is 1.4 miles at average of 4%. However that does not mean I am ready to give up the 32t!!
http://www.strava.com/segments/1458618?filter=overall


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This will sound really geeky, but that is a great formula, now got my data set up for my Eddington number to automatically calculate. Now to get it up to 75 (only 35 more needed ) and decide if I want to set any annual targets as well.


It also occurred to me that if you have one of the more modern versions of Excel or similar then conditional formatting could be used to compare the data in row d with row e and colour the cell automatically when one D is greater than E... thus highlighting the row where the change happens. (Simple if =$d5>=$e5 in the conditional formatting extra rules option highlighting the cells say red). 

But I have yet to work out a formulae that will automatically tell you the cross over point and update it, by analysing the range of cells and putting the answer into a single cell... It is possible, I just can't for the life of me think/remember how to do it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It also occurred to me that if you have one of the more modern versions of Excel or similar then conditional formatting could be used to compare the data in row d with row e and colour the cell automatically when one D is greater than E... thus highlighting the row where the change happens. (Simple if =$d5>=$e5 in the conditional formatting extra rules option highlighting the cells say red).
> 
> But I have yet to work out a formulae that will automatically tell you the cross over point and update it, by analysing the range of cells and putting the answer into a single cell... It is possible, I just can't for the life of me think/remember how to do it.



I've set my sheet up as you said, then I've but an extra formula in under the countif formula. This formula uses IF and returns the mileage target if it is lower than the count or a zero if higher. I've then put in a MAX formula to return the highest number which is the Eddington number. I've then put another formula in, this one showing the difference between the mileage and the number of days achieved. 

I then use a +1 formula to increase the Eddington number and SUMIF to bring back the number of days remaining required to reach that number. 

Might not of explained that very well, but it means that when I enter my ride data, my Eddington number is automatically displayed along with the number of days I need to hit the next five numbers (It then steps up in 5s to 100, but I am 92 off that, so a long way to go yet!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This will sound really geeky, but that is a great formula, now got my data set up for my Eddington number to automatically calculate. Now to get it up to 75 (only 35 more needed ) and decide if I want to set any annual targets as well.


I sort of have something sorted in Access its a bit rough but does work it out.


----------



## Brendo (26 May 2014)

I have not read all the comments but, I started on a road bike this year in January and started with 5 miles at about 11 mph average. I am now a lot fitter and see more of 16+ depending on route. I don't see that 20mph coming soon but you never know.
keep Going and it will come.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I'll think on it a bit
> I do not use the top speeds. Don't think I have ever used 50 x 11 and hardly ever 50 x 12
> Also have got used to higher cadence now
> NOt sure how easy it is to change (can't be that bad or you @Nigelnaturist would not be always changing)
> ...



This gives all the shimano ratios for 9sp http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/products/bike-parts/cassettes/9-speed/9-speed/ , if you remove the pins holding the cogs together you can make up your own ratios (not sure about 10sp) however the spacers are very easily broken on the Tiagra cassettes so next time I do one I am going to punch the pins rather than lever the cogs, I broke 4 last time, but having two cassettes now I have spare, so if you got a 12-23 it would give you what you have or at least the ones that are not worn usually both high and low and or good even it the middle is worn 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23 so 12-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32 you will need the 12th locking sprocket or 12-13-14-16-18-20-23-27-32 though that 14-16 is a big one, not many cassettes have a 20th either. The other advantage its dead easy to clean the cassette just take it off a clean each sprocket.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Might not of explained that very well, but it means that when I enter my ride data, my Eddington number is automatically displayed along with the number of days I need to hit the next five numbers (It then steps up in 5s to *100*, but I am *92 *off that, so a long way to go yet!)



I am 99 off it. I need one more of 46 to get to 46 after today.



Brendo said:


> I have not read all the comments but, I started on a road bike this year in January and started with 5 miles at about 11 mph average. I am now a lot fitter and see more of 16+ depending on route. I don't see that 20mph coming soon but you never know.
> keep Going and it will come.


I avg 15-16 I will never avg 20mph, mind you if I had an 8kg bike I would be doing it


----------



## GreigM (26 May 2014)

I am happy if I get 11mph average  

Had a very wet 15 miles earlier, was lovely when I left the house too only for the rain to arrive.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 May 2014)

GreigM said:


> I am happy if I get 11mph average
> 
> Had a very wet 15 miles earlier, was lovely when I left the house too only for the rain to arrive.


I was like that and the days I hit 12 I was 
Morning ride was dry, then had to go out and 8.5 miles in the wet, as will tomorrow and Thursday and I need 60+ from the two days. and then just one more 30+ and it will be my second highest monthly tally, the total for the two targets I have set for the end of June are finally starting to drop, thats is the avg each day, not bad to say at the beginning of April the Doc's said I wouldn't be riding for up to 3 months.


----------



## Reece (26 May 2014)

Well, the Tour of Wessex went a bit pair shaped. Traveled down with friends and one of their cars and towing a caravan. Car broke down and got recovered back to Leicester having hours of waiting around. ended up missing stage one on saturday as we traveled down (although the weather was horrendous so not too fussed).

rode the 116 mile route which was grueling but some superb scenery and climbs. Favourite of the day was the scenery around Lulworth Cove and then the climb up through the military climbing range. Ended up riding solo for 30 of the miles trying to go between groups of friends. got back to camp completely drained and legs were on fire. Think I completely underestimated the severity of the ride/challenge I'd set.

http://www.strava.com/activities/145942210

Today woke up and just rode the medium rout of 58 miles but went all out speed wise. Pretty good route with an awesome climb in the middle and an super scary descent where I didn't dare let go of the brakes, as you just instantly accelerated far too quick! Got in some nice fast groups that helped although stayed on the front too long at times. I wanted to do the long route but was concerned about how my legs would feel with driving 160 mile home after riding 107 miles and climbing 10k+ ft. Thoroughly enjoyed myself but has showed me I really need to up the training for these things.

http://www.strava.com/activities/145942064


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2014)

I had been cycling a bit before I used Strava
The first ride was 9 mph, the next 12 mph, and the next which had a hill in (I had to stop halfway) was 8 mph


L14M said:


> I do... There is a decent near me with a few S bends, about a 35mph decent (my pb on it :P ) which I had a mug tailgate me all the way up the assent and then the decent I completely out ran him


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 May 2014)

Everybody has been doing fabulously recently. Well done folks. I'm just trying to work out where I can squeeze in a few short sessions into my diary this week to get ready for our Sportive on Sunday. 
Have a great week one and all


----------



## NorvernRob (26 May 2014)

Well, less than 4 months after I first sat on a road bike, I managed to get up Holme Moss today in one hit. Not only that but I didn't actually find it horrendously difficult, we'd already done 25 miles and over 2,000ft of climbing to get there and ended up doing 57 miles and over 5,000ft of climbing. 

Got my first century on the horizon next week too on the Lincoln Arrow sportive.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (26 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Well, less than 4 months after I first sat on a road bike, I managed to get up Holme Moss today in one hit. Not only that but I didn't actually find it horrendously difficult, we'd already done 25 miles and over 2,000ft of climbing to get there and ended up doing 57 miles and over 5,000ft of climbing.
> 
> Got my first century on the horizon next week too on the Lincoln Arrow sportive.



Lincoln? We are doing Grantham on Sunday (unless I've entered the wrong one!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> <snip>
> Might not of explained that very well, but it means that when I enter my ride data, my Eddington number is automatically displayed along with the number of days I need to hit the next five numbers (It then steps up in 5s to 100,* but I am 92 off that*, so a long way to go yet!)



that's 8 less than I am!  
I stopped my spreadsheet at 89 miles at a count of 1... and it is all on its own by a very long margin (but I will point out that that day was an epic by all of my standard's including 15km in tunnels/underground, the lowest level I have ever cycled to 212m below sea level, the most I have climbed in a single day - estimated between 4,000-5,500metres - hard to work out when elevation data for tunnels is not available but we got to see the midnight sun at Nordkapp so it was worth it!)

I'll sit and work on the MAX and IF statements later... perhaps whilst I am cycling over to my mothers. pre-8am in the morning is just _too early_ in my book for thinking about things like that!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I am usually better in the mornings for stuff like that its my body that takes time to shake off the meds. otherwise I could have been out at Motime and missed the worst of the rain.


----------



## Stonechat (27 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> Well, less than 4 months after I first sat on a road bike, I managed to get up Holme Moss today in one hit. Not only that but I didn't actually find it horrendously difficult, we'd already done 25 miles and over 2,000ft of climbing to get there and ended up doing 57 miles and over 5,000ft of climbing.
> 
> Got my first century on the horizon next week too on the Lincoln Arrow sportive.


Well that is fantastic, I have yet to to that much climbing, it's hard to find so much.
Strava says I climbed 2943, but was actually over 3300 I believe.

Judging by Sunday's run I could do more, after the L2B I will seek out some more tough hills


----------



## Stonechat (27 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Everybody has been doing fabulously recently. Well done folks. I'm just trying to work out where I can squeeze in a few short sessions into my diary this week to get ready for our Sportive on Sunday.
> Have a great week one and all


Aren't you supposed to "taper off" before a big event, i.e. reduced effort in the week before?


----------



## Stonechat (27 May 2014)

Mr_K_Dilkington said:


> Joining a club is the single best thing I have done as a cyclist - great for meeting people, going on great rides, motivation to improve, advice on getting better and much more.
> 
> Going out now to test myself on a local 10 mile TT route - hopefully it won't **** down with rain on me while I'm out!


I believe they will be too fast for me and am wary


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I am usually better in the mornings for stuff like that its my body that takes time to shake off the meds. otherwise I could have been out at Motime and missed the worst of the rain.


my head has been really foggy the last few days, my body not much better I am afraid. Done nothing since Friday at all, not even replaced the chain on my mtb which needed doing. in fact all I have done is sleep and sleep some more.

As for rain, well it rained at 6:30am here, but stopped around 7am... now the Pennies seem to be doing a really good job of keeping the rain on them and there is a nice gap of dry weather running up the Cheshire plains. Hopefully it will stay that way today. I do have the option of the car today, but don't really want to use it. Must go now though, have to be on the road soon after 8:30am if I am to reach my parents' home at a sensible time and I have yet to pack or wake up properly!


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I am usually better in the mornings for stuff like that its my body that takes time to shake off the meds. otherwise I could have been out at Motime and missed the worst of the rain.


Lol. That was my thinking this morning. Getting very dull now.
Not that far, and a bit slower but quite a steep climb in the middle.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. That was my thinking this morning. Getting very dull now.
> Not that far, and a bit slower but quite a steep climb in the middle.


I suspect if I got up at dawn I would be fine. I am one of those 'can only sleep when it is dark' people and don't go to sleep until it is dark and wake before first light. 
24 hour daylight has 'interesting' for more than 3 months. I did learn to sleep from exhaustion, but seem to have lost that ability again.
Curiously my OH has now stated since a conversation with him at the weekend, that he is more than happy for me to wake him up at 4:30am to go for a bike ride! it will be an interesting experiment the day I do try that one out .
cancelled going to my parents' today, my head is telling me one thing and one thing only and that is whatever I have had over the weekend is not yet gone and I need to take off my cycling kit and go back to bed! sleep is about the only thing I am good for right now


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Sorry you're feeling under the weather. Sounds like you definitely need to rest up. Here, have a virtual hug then get back to bed 

I am finding the older I get I seem to need less and less sleep. Partly age I suppose and maybe all the years of working shifts haven't helped either. Who knows.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn hope your feeling better soon, @Mo1959 or maybe its just because your fitter and your body recovers better, there are more benefits from cycling fitness other than going faster and climbing better.


----------



## MattMM (27 May 2014)

So cool, relatively calm with no wind and dry. Perfect conditions. Did my Moor loop and hit about 15 top 3s, more satisfyingly however...
DROPPED MY FIRST ROADIE....on a hill as well! 

A momentous event and a first in my 6 month newbie career. Was doing some nice speeds on a hilly part near the start of my run, and just caught and sped by the guy. Weird sensation, but oddly satisfying. Also managed to do the entire route in a fasted state, normally stop for a cereal bar half way through, but wasn't hungry and had more than enough beans to finish without bonking

Rule #91
// Or, as Fignon put it, sometimes, when we train, we simply have to go out to meet the Man with the Hammer. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/146108683


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs - which sportive are you doing?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 May 2014)

Just noticed I have now done 9,000 miles on my Forme since my first ride on it 2/2/2013. Wonder how much longer I can expect original wheels to last? They still look good and seem true and reasonably smooth, maybe a tiny bit of noise from the rear. Can't complain though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed I have now done 9,000 miles on my Forme since my first ride on it 2/2/2013. Wonder how much longer I can expect original wheels to last? They still look good and seem true and reasonably smooth, maybe a tiny bit of noise from the rear. Can't complain though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed I have now done 9,000 miles on my Forme since my first ride on it 2/2/2013. Wonder how much longer I can expect original wheels to last? They still look good and seem true and reasonably smooth, maybe a tiny bit of noise from the rear. Can't complain though.


Cant complain at that, well done, I thought it was going to read this year 



MattMM said:


> So cool, relatively calm with no wind and dry. Perfect conditions. Did my Moor loop and hit about 15 top 3s, more satisfyingly however...
> DROPPED MY FIRST ROADIE....on a hill as well!
> 
> A momentous event and a first in my 6 month newbie career. Was doing some nice speeds on a hilly part near the start of my run, and just caught and sped by the guy. Weird sensation, but oddly satisfying. Also managed to do the entire route in a fasted state, normally stop for a cereal bar half way through, but wasn't hungry and had more than enough beans to finish without bonking
> ...


Nice one.

Only just got in so dont know how I did, missed the rain though.
Brill postal service we have the guy posted the garmin 705 on Sat 2nd classs arrived this morning, also a quarter turn adaptor, and as I have them mounts coming out of my ears, 2 from the 500 and 2 with the Bryton, seems to work, plugs in computer sees it (though I have to re-install garmin connect) just need to source either a new case or a cover for the sd card, but I am not complaining yet (providing its works correctly) as it only cost £50 all in. Some odd looking directory's (folders for you youngsters) on it though.

35.14 miles @ 15.98 1542ft (rwgps) 43.88ft/mile which surprisingly is more difficult than what I have been doing. I knew I would get at least some 2nd's and maybe a few P.B.'s as I was on roads I very rarely use, but I didn't expect 20 ( oks a few are over similar bits of road.
I did like this one
http://app.strava.com/activities/146158304/segments/3347841094
8 miles 554ft, 69.25ft/mile @ 14.2mph.
http://app.strava.com/activities/146158304 
One other thing, whoever had the garmin had put on almost as many K's as I have done, that is weird.


----------



## AndyPeace (27 May 2014)

Was having doubts about wether I'd make the ride with SJCC, chest was sounding loud and grumpy. Tried a few short rides last night and all was ok. I coughed a lot but my chest seemed to be clearing. Mouth still tastes a bit ill but woke up feeling better. Turned out it was just me and Dave for the ride, Tuesdays are TT nights with SJCC. I'm a bit of a hermit but enjoyed having company. Kept up for 25/30mile though Dave wouldn't let me pull. Where it was safe I rode side by side, as I felt a bit guilty of his generous tow. I struggeled a bit once we caught a headwind. I am fully putting this down to my gillet, which had come unzipped and was flapping about  It was a real struggle to catch back up to Dave's pace but I got there. After that I kept dropping off, though Dave waited if I got out of sight. He was really encouraging and unbothered by me dropping off a few times. We went seperate ways at Powick, as I didn't fancy town traffic (and needed to drop my pace, alot!) Even more socialising to come as I'm popping down to the TT tonight to meet a few more members and possibly sort arrangments to join tommorow's social ride. 
http://app.strava.com/activities/146143240


----------



## Nomadski (27 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just noticed I have now done 9,000 miles on my Forme since my first ride on it 2/2/2013. Wonder how much longer I can expect original wheels to last? They still look good and seem true and reasonably smooth, maybe a tiny bit of noise from the rear. Can't complain though.



Blimey, some people dont even do that mileage in a car in just over a year! Well done.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Lincoln? We are doing Grantham on Sunday (unless I've entered the wrong one!)



It was called the Lincoln Arrow where I first read about it, but yes it's at Grantham! 2 of us are doing the Epic and one the short course.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well that is fantastic, I have yet to to that much climbing, it's hard to find so much.
> Strava says I climbed 2943, but was actually over 3300 I believe.
> 
> Judging by Sunday's run I could do more, after the L2B I will seek out some more tough hills



Yep, Strava robs around 20% of all my climbing too! It's hard not to find that much around here, sometimes you get a bit sick of hill after hill but I haven't known any other type of riding so I'm getting used to it! 

The sportive on Sunday has 3,400ft in 103 miles, which is what I usually do in 40-50 miles but it's still 25 miles further than I've ridden before. I'm just hoping the wind is ok as we're aiming for the gold time of 15.5mph average.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 May 2014)

@NorvernRob its a bit drastic but if you create a segment for the whole ride it will give you the true elevation, because if you look at a segment it has two elevation figures, the first is in the list of segments, but if you look closer at a segment it has another, which is usually closer to the truth, also if you create your route on their route planner this is usually pretty close too.

Not sure but the new unit may need either a good charge (which its getting) or a new battery, Need to sort out a few features, didn't miss the rain this time, I think I have done 2,000 miles this year now, 1,300 of which have been since the 16th of April,

Well it recorded the ride sort of, but its track was bad, there are a couple of reset features that I will do, one is to do with satellites this is if it hasn't been used in two weeks and/or if its switched on ( hate the Americanism Power Up) outside its usual area by more than 150 miles, I think both apply. Having said that, it did tell me when to turn, so a factory reset is probably in order too.


----------



## AndyPeace (27 May 2014)

Looking at the forcast I decieded to give tommorows ride a miss. It's not that I'm a fair weather cyclist, more a part time all weather one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Looking at the forcast I decieded to give tommorows ride a miss. It's not that I'm a fair weather cyclist, more a part time all weather one



When it comes to commuting I will go out in all weather and still do an extended ride, but at the weekend if it even looks like a drop of rain will fall, I fall into the part time all weather category.


----------



## morrisman (28 May 2014)

Is it ever going to stop raining, showers I can cope with even heavy ones, but the unrelenting pouring rain for the last 3 days is really depressing. Had a new longest (80 mile) ride planned for to day but it's peeing down and cold as well


----------



## RWright (28 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When it comes to commuting I will go out in all weather and still do an extended ride, but at the weekend if it even looks like a drop of rain will fall, I fall into the part time all weather category.


 About the time I was going to go out riding last evening it started pouring rain. I wimped out.


----------



## Stonechat (28 May 2014)

Did a shortish workout .
Somewhat colder so I donnned armwarmers and a gilet
It did not stop drizzling the whole time
15.7 miles @16.7 mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/146482743

Picked up a prescriptions at the end, far bigger than I was expecting so put the return journey on a separate garmin recording, on 3.3 miles
Kept to mainly back roads, though I was well under control (if I knew it was that big would've had a rucksack


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 May 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Looking at the forcast I decieded to give tommorows ride a miss. It's not that I'm a fair weather cyclist, more a part time all weather one


lol you and me both Andy.
It hideous here today.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 May 2014)

Seems whatever bug I have had that has knocked me out this week (and cost me 2kg in weight ) has been reasonably well timed weather-wise though it was good weather () here yesterday, so I was able to get out for an evening walk with my OH, but today is more than making up for it in volume of rain! . Tomorrow I spend the entire day on a day ward at hospital, so the weather won't be relevant to me, with them running off with blood every hour (not related to bug I have) so I need to plan to be bored stiff. Currently it is looking like that plan is working. the DVD's I had ordered and paid for express delivery have not yet turned up! Friday... well I am expecting to spend the day back in bed tbh! So we shall have to see what the weekend brings! What it does mean is that my new bike won't have covered 1,000 miles before her 6 week service! Probably a good thing really!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Speedy recovery after your op 

FYI, I got caught in heavy rain on my ride this morning and the Conti GP4000S tyres felt absolutely fine. No twitches or scary moments. Mind you, I don't exactly go whizzing round corners banking over at crazy angles. Lol.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 May 2014)

thanks Mo, op has been postponed (they still want me at a hospital with resus and ICU available despite not doing the op under a general - something to do with a combination of my severe asthma, tracheomalacia and bronchiectasis).. no longer on the 6th... and tomorrow is something different - to see if my steroid dose is high enough for my Addison's, not sure it is tbh!

good to know about the tyres. I finally have 2 of them  now, so will probably fit them on Saturday... Sunday could be interesting if I get out on the bike... new tyres and 2kg less in weight, but I know I have lost fitness and muscle (my condition means I lose muscle very quickly if I stop exercising and take months to put it back on!)


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (28 May 2014)

Time trial training with the club this evening in Richmond Park. It's meant to be dry, but I'm really hoping it doesn't pee it down as I didn't bring any wet weather or even warm gear to work with me today - just bib shorts, jersey and cycling cap. Fingers crossed! No wind should make it a good day for a new Richmond park lap personal best though!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Hope things are not to boring for you, and your spinning soon.

I had to go out in the car so I did a quick recording it recorded fine, I have done a firmware update, I think it may need a new battery however,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn Hope things are not to boring for you, and your spinning soon.
> 
> I had to go out in the car so I did a quick recording it recorded fine, I have done a firmware update, I think it may need a new battery however,


thanks - life does this to me sometimes as you know. you get used to it sadly

We were given a faulty 705 in March last year. We ended up fitting a new battery to it - cost an entire £9.99 plus quick delivery. The thing is better, but something is still draining the battery even with the device is powered off! Same symptoms with the new battery only it takes 6 or 7 times as long for it to happen, so we just have to remember to not let the battery totally discharge (otherwise you have to take the device apart, unplug a plug, plug it back in and charge device) and put the device on to charge the night before you need it - its weird but functional. However the biggest issue for us, is that my OH can't get his head around OSM maps and I will probably have to get him the OS maps... he just can't understand them for some reason! I don't have this issue....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn not check the rides yet, though they seem to show on the history map, unlike last night, to be honest I can do with out maps like on the 200 and 500, and just use a breadcrumb, I did about 4 miles with the back light on 30% and it following a course and the battery died, I rode another 4 or 5 miles and stopped, I then turned it on again turned off the backlight and course and it lasted the rest of the ride another 11 miles or so and didn't go off till I turned it off, a couple of conclusions, the back light puts a large drain on the battery and maybe reading the map and redrawing it (the latter part I only had data showing) and maybe following a course.
If a battery is draining whilst its switched off I am guessing a faulty battery, as any data is written to its memory, unless it needs some power for this, but I thought it was like a built in memory card (non volatile).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 May 2014)

the battery was draining on the previous battery as well though, just not as quickly with the new battery which is why I think it is the device rather than the battery...


----------



## L14M (28 May 2014)

Well i've done 27.5 miles in the rain today which included riding inside cloud!
http://www.strava.com/activities/146556294
http://www.strava.com/activities/146556297
http://www.strava.com/activities/146556289
http://www.strava.com/activities/146556282
http://www.strava.com/activities/146556291

Pretty pleased tbh, a few PBs and I wasn't going all out, had a heavy bag etc, Also it was to go gliding which was grounded. Atleast I did a few other stuff paperwork wise though!

Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the battery was draining on the previous battery as well though, just not as quickly with the new battery which is why I think it is the device rather than the battery...


The OH just ordered one (battery) so we will see, new battery's take some time to get to their optimum output.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

Even though the garmin missed about 4 miles of the ride it still recorded 565ft elevation compared with strava 402ft


----------



## morrisman (28 May 2014)

Decided to day was to wet to go out only to find @L14M was out and about round my way so maybe I should have manned up.
But did fit my new gatorskins to replace the stock cheese based Giant tyres that came with the bike, fairly large hole in the rear from the chunk of glass that punctured me last week.


----------



## L14M (28 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Decided to day was to wet to go out only to find @L14M was out and about round my way so maybe I should have manned up.
> But did fit my new gatorskins to replace the stock cheese based Giant tyres that came with the bike, fairly large hole in the rear from the chunk of glass that punctured me last week.


Ha, im down there on friday again :P

I'm happy with my progress tbh, i might not be doing long rides due to time constraints but the rides are becoming better, also im spinning up hills and not stopping its a great feeling


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Decided to day was to wet to go out only to find @L14M was out and about round my way so maybe I should have manned up.
> But did fit my new gatorskins to replace the stock cheese based Giant tyres that came with the bike, fairly large hole in the rear from the chunk of glass that punctured me last week.


I got a chunk missing from my rear gatorskin but it still rolls without punctures, and yea man up, it wasn't that bad out here a bit wet and breezy, would have gone further but trying to sort out this 705, it was better than yesterday at least it recorded the track even if the battery didn't last, what the ride means is I only need a 30 miles over the next three days to get my 2nd highest ever monthly total, even though my rolling 30 days is currently the 2nd highest. 
Before the battery went flat
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/508842750
and after I turned off a few things
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/508842773


----------



## Biggler (28 May 2014)

I need to man up too... saw the rain, thought there'd be a load of standing water on the roads and I went to the chippy instead. I now feel guilty.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

@Biggler its very rarely that bad.

I just noticed on strava, I have just passed 13,000 miles on there but there is another 793 miles in total.


----------



## Effyb4 (28 May 2014)

I'm ashamed to say, I saw the rain today and decided to have a drive in the countryside instead of a ride. Does this mean I'm not a proper cyclist? Doesn't help that I had to go to work at 4 pm. I hate going to work after being out for the day.


----------



## david k (28 May 2014)

N


SpokeyDokey said:


> Well my radioiodine treatment for Graves Disease (over-active thyroid) that I had early Nov' has finally kicked in.
> 
> On Friday I was declared markedly under-active on the thyroid front.
> 
> ...



Nice one, my RAI worked immediately, I was under active whilst they built it up, that was very hard, alls good when they get your medication right. Weight gain is still an issue, I'm on 100mcg but used to be on 125 which was a lot better, but I keep getting palpitations so won't put me back up arhhhhh


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Aren't you supposed to "taper off" before a big event, i.e. reduced effort in the week before?



I don't think tapering off means sitting on my fat bum and not doing any exercise at all  But that's just what I did this morning when I looked out of the window!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 May 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @Phoenix Lincs - which sportive are you doing?


Grantham Arrow, just the 50


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm ashamed to say, I saw the rain today and decided to have a drive in the countryside instead of a ride. Does this mean I'm not a proper cyclist? Doesn't help that I had to go to work at 4 pm. I hate going to work after being out for the day.


You ride a bike your a cyclist 


Phoenix Lincs said:


> I don't think tapering off means sitting on my fat bum and not doing any exercise at all  But that's just what I did this morning when I looked out of the window!


I keep saying this its not bad out.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I don't think tapering off means sitting on my fat bum and not doing any exercise at all  But that's just what I did this morning when I looked out of the window!


It's catching........another can't be bothered morning here! I think I will have another day off from cycling. Royal visit later anyway and I don't fancy returning to Crieff and getting snarled up with closed roads and extra traffic later. I'll just head out for an early walk. I don't think I will be venturing out to see the Royal couple later either!


----------



## RWright (29 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's catching........another can't be bothered morning here! I think I will have another day off from cycling. Royal visit later anyway and I don't fancy returning to Crieff and getting snarled up with closed roads and extra traffic later. I'll just head out for an early walk. I don't think I will be venturing out to see the Royal couple later either!


 I would go to see the Royal couple! Maybe you can get the Queen's autograph! 

I notice you are riding the Conti GPs, I hope to get a set on one of my bikes in the next day or two. I saw your speed on your recent ride. It must be those tires.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2014)

RWright said:


> I would go to see the Royal couple! Maybe you can get the Queen's autograph!
> 
> I notice you are riding the Conti GPs, I hope to get a set on one of my bikes in the next day or two. I saw your speed on your recent ride. It must be those tires.


It's the two youngsters Rocky. Kate and William.....and I'm not really a Royalist so I don't think I will be rushing round to see them. Lol

Yes, the new tyres have definitely made a difference. I seem to have gained between 1 and 2mph on them. I will revert to the Durano Plus over the autumn/winter again though I think although some reviews say the GP4000S are ok for all round use.


----------



## RWright (29 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's the two youngsters Rocky. Kate and William.....and I'm not really a Royalist so I don't think I will be rushing round to see them. Lol
> 
> Yes, the new tyres have definitely made a difference. I seem to have gained between 1 and 2mph on them. I will revert to the Durano Plus over the autumn/winter again though I think although some reviews say the GP4000S are ok for all round use.


 
I am anxious to get them on my bikes but not doing as much riding as I had hoped the past several months, I had not worn out all my mismatched tires that I was wanting to wear out before I changed them out. One bike is ready for new tires now. I still have a little catching up to do to see if notice much of a speed increase. Maybe in couple of months I will go out on my TT segment I made on Strava. I know I won't be nearly as fast right now. I will also be staying off the highway shoulders more now. They are very rough on tires. They are smooth and nice to ride but all the little metal wires and other debris takes more time and tubes than it is worth to make up for the convenience and fun of riding them.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 May 2014)

Well, Nigel will be pleased to hear that I 'manned up' and went out this morning. Just played it by ear today, kept getting thoughts in my head and mentally organising my diary, etc, so speed was dropping regularly but I wasn't chasing segments. It was rainy and a bit windy, but actually not too bad, although my front light gave out near the start, so I'm pleased I didn't set off too early. Rather than 'waste' my ride, I decided to add a few 'intervals' on the way home- very technical timing system <NOT> - as I counted to 60 unless I got a bit distracted for higher HR, then again for lower HR. Burned some calories though, so that's a good thing.
Have fun everybody, and stay safe


----------



## MattMM (29 May 2014)

Cool and dry again, so did my usual Fenwick flatty loop. Wind was favourable on the way out so managed to get the chain in the big dog and 50x11 it for a bit in the flat parts. Favourable on the way out means unfavourable on way back unfortunately, which is reflected in times, 18 top 3s and a PR going out, zippo, nada, zilch coming back.

http://www.strava.com/activities/146804884


----------



## MattMM (29 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm ashamed to say, I saw the rain today and decided to have a drive in the countryside instead of a ride. Does this mean I'm not a proper cyclist? Doesn't help that I had to go to work at 4 pm. I hate going to work after being out for the day.





Phoenix Lincs said:


> I don't think tapering off means sitting on my fat bum and not doing any exercise at all  But that's just what I did this morning when I looked out of the window!





Mo1959 said:


> It's catching........another can't be bothered morning here! I think I will have another day off from cycling. Royal visit later anyway and I don't fancy returning to Crieff and getting snarled up with closed roads and extra traffic later. I'll just head out for an early walk. I don't think I will be venturing out to see the Royal couple later either!



Rule 9 folks, come on....

http://testing.velominati.com/the-rules/#9
// If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period.
Fair-weather riding is a luxury reserved for Sunday afternoons and wide boulevards. Those who ride in foul weather – be it cold, wet, or inordinately hot – are members of a special club of riders who, on the morning of a big ride, pull back the curtain to check the weather and, upon seeing rain falling from the skies, allow a wry smile to spread across their face. This is a rider who loves the work.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs see once your out its not nearly half as bad as you think, once your out and warmed up I think its far better than riding in strong winds.

I forgot to mention even though the 705 didn't record the whole ride the Bryton did, but boy what a difference it makes to elevation.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

MattMM said:


> Cool and dry again, so did my usual Fenwick flatty loop. Wind was favourable on the way out so managed to get the chain in the big dog and 50x11 it for a bit in the flat parts. *Favourable on the way out means unfavourable on way back unfortunately,* which is reflected in times, 18 top 3s and a PR going out, zippo, nada, zilch coming back.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/146804884



This is why I have different routes for prevailing winds


----------



## moo (29 May 2014)

I cycled to work last week during the torrential downpour, wearing nothing but cycling shorts and top. Arrived at work with a smile on my face which continued after changing into a fresh set of clothes. Everyone else looked rather miserable  Was touch and go getting the clothes dry in time tho. Think we need a tumble dryer at work


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

moo said:


> I cycled to work last week during the torrential downpour, wearing nothing but cycling shorts and top. Arrived at work with a smile on my face which continued after changing into a fresh set of clothes. Everyone else looked rather miserable  Was touch and go getting the clothes dry in time tho. Think we need a tumble dryer at work


Doesn't make a difference to how you feel


----------



## moo (29 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Doesn't make a difference to how you feel



I've always loved the rain and often go out for a long walk to clear my head.


----------



## morrisman (29 May 2014)

Well it finally dried up enough for me to get out today 

18 miles at an average of 16.5*, the bike fit I had seems to have transformed the bike, average speed up by 1.5/2 mph and with seemingly less effort. Another plus is the Gatorskins I have fitted which give me a much better ride the the stock Giant tyres. So all in all a happy bunny 

*Would have been 16.8 if I had not spent time looking for my Garmin pedal cadence sensing magnet that fell off and departed to a parallel universe. It was stuck and cable tied in place but just fell off


----------



## Biggler (29 May 2014)

morrisman said:


> Another plus is the Gatorskins I have fitted which give me a much better ride the the stock Giant tyres.



I found the same thing on a Defy 5. My hands were going numb and getting pain on the stock tyres, the Gatorskins were noticeably more 'comfy'... still ordered a set of gel gloves cos my hands still hurt from time to time.

Hopefully I'll get out for a quick spin tonight, feel so lazy not going out since Monday


----------



## L14M (29 May 2014)

Had a rest day today as i'mdoing the 27 mile route with a fair few climbs again tomorrow! About to wash and lube the bike though!

Liam


----------



## Stonechat (29 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well, Nigel will be pleased to hear that I 'manned up' and went out this morning. Just played it by ear today, kept getting thoughts in my head and mentally organising my diary, etc, so speed was dropping regularly but I wasn't chasing segments. It was rainy and a bit windy, but actually not too bad, although my front light gave out near the start, so I'm pleased I didn't set off too early. Rather than 'waste' my ride, I decided to add a few 'intervals' on the way home- very technical timing system <NOT> - as I counted to 60 unless I got a bit distracted for higher HR, then again for lower HR. Burned some calories though, so that's a good thing.
> Have fun everybody, and stay safe


THe various intervals etc on my training plan are sometimes quite hard to follow.
I do all mine on the road (no turbo) - I use roads without too many junctions
The hard one is to go as hard as you can for 5 minutes. Somehow it is easier to do that on a hill than on the flat.


----------



## AndyPeace (29 May 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/146842064
Making up for missing Wednesday's ride I went out today for another 50miler with Dave.That will teach me to try dodge the rainy days. Despite dry forcast it drizzeled for the whole three hours. Ironicaly Wednesday morning was dry here, lol. I don't mind the drizzle it can be quite refreshing but , for me, this effect lessens as the hours go on  Foolishly left my mudguards off, so bike looks like I've been round on a cyclocross course and tbf some of the route ended up that way. There was a half mile section covered in mud that had fallen on to the lane from the bank. The first part of that lane was covered in a blanket of sandy mud a couple of inches thick...we'd turned into it and it was a bit unexpected...after that it carried on in smaller patches. I'm always surprised I stay upright on 23's, lol. We only breifly stopped for a two minute snack break, if I'd done it alone I'd have stopped twice for 5/10mins. Great having someone there to keep motivation...especailly in less favourable weather.
Took a few pics after the ride, as it seemed a good time to show the small changes I've made to my bike since August. (saddle and handlebar tape- they were the only two surfaces that were clean at the end of the ride!)
http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/andrew616/slideshow/My Mudone 3 5


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

Well I enjoyed that not as fast as some @morrisman but 17 p.b's with out really trying, but then I have probably only ever been done most of them once before, the battery on the Garmin just lasted the 2 1/2 hours from fully charged so I guess the battery is U.S. new one arrived today, but it would have taken longer to charge, and I still have the R20 which I will run along side as I do like some of the info from bryton, its just elevation that was a bug bear.

The ride brings up my second highest monthly tally, I have no chance of beating my best this month, also at this point of the month so long as I keep up a goodish avg it wont change much, so its really a matter of can I do my second 1,000 mile month.

http://app.strava.com/activities/146959424

The other thing I like about the mapping on this and the 500/200 they all work for me, is I get places I wouldn't from memory these days, as one of the things I do further a field is go down roads I have never been down. It stayed pretty dry a few spots, it was wetter earlier but it was only short.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

@AndyPeace I stop usually once for about 10 mins though not if the ride is less than 25 miles, its some how not right if you go out and dont at least stop some where, though in my case they tend to be the same places on the way back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

Battery done and on charge, now to sort out a ride for tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (29 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I enjoyed that not as fast as some @morrisman but 17 p.b's with out really trying, but then I have probably only ever been done most of them once before, the battery on the Garmin just lasted the 2 1/2 hours from fully charged so I guess the battery is U.S. new one arrived today, but it would have taken longer to charge, and I still have the R20 which I will run along side as I do like some of the info from bryton, its just elevation that was a bug bear.
> 
> The ride brings up my second highest monthly tally, I have no chance of beating my best this month, also at this point of the month so long as I keep up a goodish avg it wont change much, so its really a matter of can I do my second 1,000 mile month.
> 
> ...


Glad the new Garmin is going well

YEs I like the ability to take new roads
Whole new routes open up 

You're doing well this month
I now have my best monthly total
I am already on 477 miles for May, will easily do 500, after rides tomorrow and Saturday, may get to 560 or so.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Glad the new Garmin is going well
> 
> YEs I like the ability to take new roads
> Whole new routes open up
> ...


It charged quicker, so I assume its in better order tomorrows run will tell, just loading it
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4868107
How much of the latter part I do will depend how I feel, I need 82 miles over the next two days, I usually call in and see my friend on Fridays after the group, but its not on tomorrow, so I couple of extra hours.
I think on the whole its been a good month for improvements.

Total cost for the 705 was £45 (£5 p.p.) £8 battery, £5 mount adapter, £12 out front mount. £76, ok its got a few scratches but i think its not a bad price all in, took a little sorting though.

Also found away of achieving 18+mph avg's


----------



## L14M (30 May 2014)

Already done the first leg of my journey, waiting for the train now. And I have already had one idiot yell at me for being in primary in a 20 zone and I was doing 25... Knob. Oh well I did shout f off back to him and St the lights told him to be a little more patient and to get the broken brake light sorted. It's quite literally hanging off.


----------



## Stonechat (30 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Already done the first leg of my journey, waiting for the train now. And I have already had one idiot yell at me for being in primary in a 20 zone and I was doing 25... Knob. Oh well I did shout f off back to him and St the lights told him to be a little more patient and to get the broken brake light sorted. It's quite literally hanging off.


@L14M see this
http://gb.pinterest.com/pin/263742121902540066/


----------



## L14M (30 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> @L14M see this
> http://gb.pinterest.com/pin/263742121902540066/


That's great


----------



## Mark1978 (30 May 2014)

Looking forward to tomorrow's ride out. Going to take it slow and steady, my first 100k. Practice run for the Saxon Classic that im doing for prostate cancer later next month.

Might even stop for some fish and chips by the seaside and maybe wave at the queen if she happens to be on holiday.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/4569604

My Saxon classic page is here, if you have a spare quid or so, it would be lovely for you to make a donation to this great cause.

https://www.justgiving.com/saxonbaggiemark


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 May 2014)

Well the battery lasted at least 4 1/2 hours and just under half on the bar.
62.33 mile @ 16.13mph ride time 3:51:52 but it was pretty flat with a bit of an easterly breeze. Even though I set a few p.b's I was more pleased to get a time on this towards the end as it involved the longest bit of climbing (if you can call it that) I was over a minute longer but still chuffed. It is 54ft/mile

http://app.strava.com/activities/147273858/segments/3374290977


----------



## Stonechat (30 May 2014)

Did a big loop to Newlands Corner (which is a Hill) and around Guidford (keeping well outside it) and back
Stopped for a hot chocolate and a muffin at the top of Newlands Corner

I consciously pushed on the pace rather for a ride over 50 miles
It was hard work, got slight stiffness near the end but OK after stretching

51.9 miles at 15.4 mph (per Garmin) 1932 feet of climbing
Pleased to keep up such a pace over 50 miles


----------



## Stonechat (30 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the battery lasted at least 4 1/2 hours and just under half on the bar.
> 62.33 mile @ 16.13mph ride time 3:51:52 but it was pretty flat with a bit of an easterly breeze. Even though I set a few p.b's I was more pleased to get a time on this towards the end as it involved the longest bit of climbing (if you can call it that) I was over a minute longer but still chuffed. It is 54ft/mile
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/147273858/segments/3374290977


Excellent speeed @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Doc333 (30 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the battery lasted at least 4 1/2 hours and just under half on the bar.
> 62.33 mile @ 16.13mph ride time 3:51:52 but it was pretty flat with a bit of an easterly breeze. Even though I set a few p.b's I was more pleased to get a time on this towards the end as it involved the longest bit of climbing (if you can call it that) I was over a minute longer but still chuffed. It is 54ft/mile
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/147273858/segments/3374290977



I get so jealous of you guys who can achieve over 16mph. I've only just consistently achieved 14mph. I felt quiet chuffed this afternoon as I did 26.3 miles in 1 hour 56, so yes I did a marathon in almost world record time but I was on a bike .... Today was my longest ride by a couple of miles, but I would love to be on some flat roads with no stiff breeze just for a change.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 May 2014)

@Doc333 We have all been there, for a long time I looked at my avg speeds of 12mph and think how the heck do people do it, I know the answer now, but just keep riding, it was a bit stiff that breeze, but flat roads are not everything, I guess I am lucky, as I do have a choice, but look at it this way you are achieving that, many couldn't , so well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Excellent speeed @Nigelnaturist


Didn't quite have your climbing Bob


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 May 2014)

I've had a cancelled appointment this evening so am home well before the planned hour. Just wondering how best to utilise the time, bearing in mind I've got a 50 miler scheduled for Sunday.
Gentle hour or so's pootle out on the road bike (Sunday's mount) 
Gentle pootle on mountain bike
Sit on the sofa and 'rest'

Any guidance?


----------



## morrisman (30 May 2014)

As I will not have time to ride tomorrow due morris dancing commitments I have my month of May report

449.77 miles and 14293 feet of climbing

If I had not cleaned and lubed the bike before doing the stats I would have done the other 0.23 miles to satisfy my slight OCD tendencies. But none the less the most miles and feet in a month ever


----------



## Goonerobes (30 May 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I've had a cancelled appointment this evening so am home well before the planned hour. Just wondering how best to utilise the time, bearing in mind I've got a 50 miler scheduled for Sunday.
> Gentle hour or so's pootle out on the road bike (Sunday's mount)
> Gentle pootle on mountain bike
> Sit on the sofa and 'rest'
> ...


Gentle pootle on the road bike would be my choice just to loosen the legs up.

Good luck Sunday & I hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (30 May 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Gentle pootle on the road bike would be my choice just to loosen the legs up.
> 
> Good luck Sunday & I hope the weather is kind to you.



Thanks, the forecast isn't too bad at all  Think I'll need the sunnies


----------



## Dark46 (30 May 2014)

Today have done my longest ride today at 16.1 miles. Woohooo!!!


----------



## L14M (30 May 2014)

27.5 miles in total today, not bad with roughly 1300ft of climbing.

Main leg:
http://www.strava.com/activities/147374665

I thought it was slower than Wednesday, but still a few PBs set!

Liam


----------



## L14M (30 May 2014)

So stats for May are
207.6 miles ridden 7 396 ft climbed and 14hrs 23m.


----------



## Dark46 (30 May 2014)

All together thus month I've done 224.5 miles. Bit of a shock to be honest


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 May 2014)

L14M said:


> 27.5 miles in total today, not bad with roughly 1300ft of climbing.
> 
> Main leg:
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147374665
> ...


You will find for a while even if you think you are slow you will get p.b.'s, the time to worry is when you have a higher than avg sp and dont get any.



Dark46 said:


> All together thus month I've done 224.5 miles. Bit of a shock to be honest


Why is it a shock, just 10-15 miles for 20 days is 200-300 miles it soon mounts up, well done on your furthest ride 20 miles next then well pick a number, just keep at it, and soon you will be like @Mo1959 can't be bothered if she's a mile or two of a metric century as shes been there that often.


----------



## Stonechat (30 May 2014)

Well today a good part of the ride was on new territory so did get any,
And despite the good pace there were only a few pb s elsewhere
However VV score has crept up a little

Edit
Until today fastest 50 was 13.8 mph, so 15.4 was distinct improvement


----------



## matth411 (30 May 2014)

Well, actually a bit of progress for me today. Even if it wasn't planned. Last night I made a route on mapmyride, only 33 miles with swinging by work to have a word with the boss. Got to the work place pretty directly, and then I went wrong. I kept forgetting to turn off to stay on route and the legs were feeling pretty heavy after 15-20 miles, which is purely my fault for not fuelling very well. Well long story short is that I ended up doing 53 miles, my longest to date and about 2 weeks ahead of my own schedule of slowly increasing the mileage. A few minor details such as drivers not giving me space or turning left through my path were cancelled out by a few drivers letting me out of junctions and roadies saying hello to me on my hybrid. Fuelling and re-fuelling needs some attention. I did this ride on a peanut butter sandwich and then ran out of drink at around 40 miles, I needed more for the last 13 than I thought! Anyway, here's the link.... http://www.strava.com/activities/147306402


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2014)

@matthh411 Great ride. Quite often your longest ride tends to come unplanned, either getting lost or just feeling good and carrying on further than you intended.

Looking like a gorgeous morning here so think I might take the hybrid and cut speed right back and potter along and enjoy the sun and scenery.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

@matth411 well done on the imperial half century,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @matthh411 Great ride. Quite often your longest ride tends to come unplanned, either getting lost or just feeling good and carrying on further than you intended.
> 
> Looking like a gorgeous morning here so think I might take the hybrid and cut speed right back and potter along and enjoy the sun and scenery.


Had to be you up this early


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Had to be you up this early


Yep, that's me done my ride and had brekkie and it's not even 9am. Lol. Took the hybrid and just meandered about the local roads. Very enjoyable.


----------



## L14M (31 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, that's me done my ride and had brekkie and it's not even 9am. Lol. Took the hybrid and just meandered about the local roads. Very enjoyable.



For 40 feckin miles!

God I wish i could just chuck out 40 miles. I can chuck out 30 but them im ache today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

L14M said:


> For 40 feckin miles!
> 
> God I wish i could just chuck out 40 miles. I can chuck out 30 but them im ache today.


I had expected @Mo1959 to knock out 95 miles. , you will be able to, just keep riding as often or as little as you can, I am happy to jump on the bike into town as I am on a longer ride, they all help, mind you Mo is superwoman in disguise


----------



## Trevor_P (31 May 2014)

Going for first 40 ish miles this morning. Wish me luck


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Going for first 40 ish miles this morning. Wish me luck


Just take it steady and you will be fine, keep hydrated and have something to snack before you get hungry.

Suppose I had better get my arse in gear and catch @Mo1959 up, though i dont think there are enough months left to haul back nearly 1,100 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I had expected @Mo1959 to knock out 95 miles. , you will be able to, just keep riding as often or as little as you can, I am happy to jump on the bike into town as I am on a longer ride, they all help, mind you Mo is superwoman in disguise


Feel more like supergran. Lol.
@L14M Endurance seems to build up gradually. Keep it up and you will find that rides that used to tire you will start to feel easier. If a woman 41 years older than you can do it, so can you!


----------



## Doc333 (31 May 2014)

Morrisman we seem to be fairly similar as I have been riding for 6-months now and done 32 rides covering 451 miles and climbing 8,723 feet. I average 14-miles per ride but only average 12 mph overall. It looks like I was really struggling 6-months ago as I was averaging 9 mph but now achieve 14 mph so its still going up and with luck and more rides I may get to 16 mph at some stage, maybe this year?


----------



## Dark46 (31 May 2014)

Can't wait till the Garmin comes to the house, the milage will increase and then who knows what!


----------



## fivepence (31 May 2014)

Well that was a lesson learned , always make sure stuff is tight prior to departure. As I had been using borrowed pedals and cleats for the past while though I had give them back as friend is now back on the bike after a long lay off I fired some old cleats and pedals from a MTB onto old shoes to get me through whilst the new ones arrive sometime today. At 50KM I knew something was wrong when I hit the café stop , realised I had lost one of the two bolts and didn't have a replacement - Managed free myself without falling and tightened up the remaining one to try get me home afterwards.. Further 15KM up the road I realised it was locked in position , just spinning when I tried to release, not ideal but it was my non disengage foot so continued. Eventually had take my shoe off to get off the bike once I got home. Messy situation but back safely

http://www.strava.com/activities/147558971


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

@Mo1959 emphasis on SUPER though,
@Dark46 welcome to the dark side.
@fivepence thats the main thing.


----------



## Stonechat (31 May 2014)

Did 25 milish group ride today with nnearly 10 miles each way tto join it
Total was 46.2 miles @ 14.9 mph 699 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/147601466
Two puncture in the group ride and second was a comedy of errors. On one inner tube the valve broke and the bit stuck in the pump so that was useless too. Reckon it was 4 attempts to do it

Cue a joke - How many cyclists does it take to fix a puncture!

Nice weather and pace mostly ok so my aching legs not too challenged

98.1 miles over two days


----------



## Stonechat (31 May 2014)

MOnthly total for May
575 miles
20,486 feet of climbing
14.4 ave speed

BEst monthly total to date


----------



## matth411 (31 May 2014)

Thanks for the likes and congrats, guys. I am amazed to be able to say that today I do not ache! 3 weeks ago I did 30 miles and couldn't walk for a couple of days. 279 miles for the month (so far as I have a 5.5 mile commute tonight) beats any other month by... a lot. Previous best month was 208!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

Seems everyone is having a good Day and month, considering a lot were moaning about the weather not a week ago 
I have had my second best month my 7th best week distance wise, what could be my best week in terms of cadence I have one from Aug 2012 that is higher but it is suspect, elevation no where near my best, though it is the best week this year, I guess this is reflected in the speed this week, all in all a middling month apart from the distance, though cad wise its my highest average month.


----------



## Effyb4 (31 May 2014)

I did my furthest ride today at 41.3 miles. It also happened to have the most climbing I have done at 831 ft and my highest average speed at 12.5 miles an hour.

It helped that it was a beautiful day. I'm feeling good. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/147620650


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I did my furthest ride today at 41.3 miles. It also happened to have the most climbing I have done at 831 ft and my highest average speed at 12.5 miles an hour.
> 
> It helped that it was a beautiful day. I'm feeling good.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147620650


It creeps up on you, well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2014)

Three "bests" this month, highest average miles per ride 34.99; most Strava feet climbed 49,760 and highest Strava feet per mile of 30.91


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did a big loop to Newlands Corner (which is a Hill) and around Guidford (keeping well outside it) and back
> Stopped for a hot chocolate and a muffin at the top of Newlands Corner
> 
> I consciously pushed on the pace rather for a ride over 50 miles
> ...



You aren't a beginner anymore


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2014)

Doc333 said:


> I get so jealous of you guys who can achieve over 16mph. I've only just consistently achieved 14mph. I felt quiet chuffed this afternoon as I did 26.3 miles in 1 hour 56, so yes I did a marathon in almost world record time but I was on a bike .... Today was my longest ride by a couple of miles, but I would love to be on some flat roads with no stiff breeze just for a change.



Speed will come with time and experience.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did 25 milish group ride today with nnearly 10 miles each way tto join it
> Total was 46.2 miles @ 14.9 mph 699 feet
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147601466
> Two puncture in the group ride and second was a comedy of errors. On one inner tube the valve broke and the bit stuck in the pump so that was useless too. Reckon it was 4 attempts to do it
> ...



You have to go do another 1.9 miles surely


----------



## Stonechat (31 May 2014)

No not bothered - if it was one day that would be a different matter
WIth the L2B and some tapering off next month will see, but may be a little less


----------



## Goonerobes (31 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You aren't a beginner anymore


Oops, neither am I then I guess! 

Todays planned ride ended up being 5 miles shorter than it should have been as for the second week in a row I took a wrong turn! (the case for a new satnav is growing!) I still finished with a new longest ride for me at 70.5 miles but missed out on one of the hills I wanted to do by getting lost.

http://www.strava.com/activities/147690344


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Oops, neither am I then I guess!
> 
> Todays planned ride ended up being 5 miles shorter than it should have been as for the second week in a row I took a wrong turn! (the case for a new satnav is growing!) I still finished with a new longest ride for me at 70.5 miles but missed out on one of the hills I wanted to do by getting lost.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147690344



Cracking pace that.


----------



## Goonerobes (31 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cracking pace that.


Thanks, it was quicker than I'd planned to go but the route ended up being flatter than I'd planned too!


----------



## Harv (31 May 2014)

First ride with my lad on the new bike I got him. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/147685839

Little bit windy so I'm not sure he enjoyed it too much. 

He did say he'll probably go out again in the summer holidays due to exams. I might give him another push next weekend.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Three "bests" this month, highest average miles per ride 34.99; most Strava feet climbed 49,760 and highest Strava feet per mile of 30.91


Yea but your


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

I got well scalped today, but the bikes were making a heck of a noise both tyre and mechanicals, not that there was anything wrong, is this normal, because mine runs pretty quite apart from a little chain noise on the 52 front and larger rear, and a few rattles like the mini pump and mudguards.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2014)

I think this passed through Crieff this morning. Now they are wacko!!! Not sure how far they swam, followed by a 112 bike ride then a full marathon including up Ben Nevis!
http://www.ratracecitytosummit.com/#up
Puts even Chris' mileage in the shade


----------



## Mark1978 (31 May 2014)

First 100k!!!!

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2740464

Phone battery ran out (forgot to turn wireless off), prior to which it directed me across a farmers field which must have added 20 minutes to the time as i tried to get back on track. Travelling through Kings Lynn on the cycle route is pretty slow too.


----------



## fivepence (31 May 2014)

Got to get into the habit of doing these stats as its I enjoy reading the wee summary's and seeing peoples progression. I'll never have as many stats as Nigel but for May

Miles 497
Elevation 27717 ft
Avg Spd 16.0 mph

55 Strava feet per mile which is up from the norm given my YTD stat in signature but well goals will be goals - Will try beat all three in June


----------



## Brava210 (31 May 2014)

I managed 21 miles roday, still getting used to riding a road bike. At 46 I think I am doing ok?
Only been on the roadbike for 2 weeks, my other steed for the past few years is a Hybrid.

http://www.strava.com/activities/147599080


----------



## L14M (31 May 2014)

Should add this ride onto the monthly stats!
http://www.strava.com/activities/147827547/segments/3389845970

Liam


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 May 2014)

fivepence said:


> Got to get into the habit of doing these stats as its I enjoy reading the wee summary's and seeing peoples progression. I'll never have as *many stats as Nigel* but for May
> 
> Miles 497
> Elevation 27717 ft
> ...


Maybe not, but all mine come from just a few basic inputs distance, time, cad, H.R and elevation, I do include other stuff like temp, wind & direction if it rained, but from the core data you can work out most of the other stuff, besides your faster than me.


----------



## Ewan Young (31 May 2014)

Been out only a few times recently and did 25 miles at an average speed of 17.1 would like to get to 50 at a similar speed as I didn't particularly struggle


----------



## AndyPeace (31 May 2014)

88km short of completing the May MTS on strava. 1 more day and I could have done it. Still, pleased again today, another big ride (http://app.strava.com/activities/147842263 ) with a consistent 15+mph. Considering I was not over doing the effort and I got lost(there's a surprise), I expected a lower avg.


----------



## moo (31 May 2014)

Just did my first 50 miler, which is 30 miles longer than my previous best. Considering I could barely do 5 miles at the start of this year I'm quite happy to have done 50 in under 3 hours. Definately not doing it more than once a week tho 

http://www.strava.com/activities/147846807

I could probably have gone a bit faster with a few days rest. My legs felt tired from the start, but I've been putting this attempt off for too long to let that stop me.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Just did my first 50 miler, which is 30 miles longer than my previous best. Considering I could barely do 5 miles at the start of this year I'm quite happy to have done 50 in under 3 hours. Definately not doing it more than once a week tho
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147846807
> 
> I could probably have gone a bit faster with a few days rest. My legs felt tired from the start, but I've been putting this attempt off for too long to let that stop me.


An amazing leap. WHn I put my 50 miler I had done a number of 40 + mile runs where I ended up too tired too tired to add a few extra miles at the end. Still only done one rider over the 50's (74 miles) due to time, but Fri/Sat did 51 and 46 in conscutive days.
So just keep going you will improve - you seem to be getting there


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Just did my first 50 miler, which is 30 miles longer than my previous best. Considering I could barely do 5 miles at the start of this year I'm quite happy to have done 50 in under 3 hours. Definitely not doing it more than once a week tho
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147846807
> 
> I could probably have gone a bit faster with a few days rest. My legs felt tired from the start, but I've been putting this attempt off for too long to let that stop me.


I would be more than happy with 50 miles @ over 17mph especially with that increase in distance the first one I did took me 4 months before I did it and @ 13.5mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/25588210.

@AndyPeace  its not easy if you have other commitments 1162Km is still some riding, first time I did 1000Km same month as the previous link Oct 2012 I did it at avg of 13.4mph, but the rides were a little tougher than those I do currently.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Ewan Young said:


> Been out only a few times recently and did 25 miles at an average speed of 17.1 would like to get to 50 at a similar speed as I didn't particularly struggle


 

as @moo just posted it can be done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> I managed 21 miles roday, still getting used to riding a road bike. At 46 I think I am doing ok?
> Only been on the roadbike for 2 weeks, my other steed for the past few years is a Hybrid.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147599080


It takes us a little longer than the youngsters


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It takes us a little longer than the youngsters


Tell me about it. I worked my little socks off this morning and managed 39 miles at 16.1mph but that was me getting close to my limit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Tell me about it. I worked my little socks off this morning and managed 39 miles at 16.1mph but that was me getting close to my limit.


Its about my limit as well Mo, i might be quicker up hill on a lighter bike or over distance (less energy per mile), but 16-17 is about as much as I get, best I have done over distance is 17.47mph over 37.36 miles and that wasn't to hilly at 32ft/mile that was back last Aug, so maybe I have past my peak


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Nigel, I just noticed my weekly mileage is 199.8. I bet that would annoy you and you would have to go out and do .2


----------



## morrisman (1 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Nigel, I just noticed my weekly mileage is 199.8. I bet that would annoy you and you would have to go out and do .2


Hopefully @Nigelnaturist would consider it in the same way as I did my when my monthly mileage for May came to 449.7. The .2 mile is only a .1% error so can be accounted for by very slight error in measuring the rear tyre circumference (assuming a Garmin cadence/speed sensor) or GPS accuracy, internal rounding errors in the Garmin, any other excuse you may like to discover.


----------



## moo (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It takes us a little longer than the youngsters



At 35 I know it's pretty much downhill from here on, with maybe a year or two of "peak" left. I just hope I can stay motivated to put in the extra effort that age requires when it eventually creeps on on me. If I can do 15mph at age 50 I'd probably be happy


----------



## morrisman (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> At 35 I know it's pretty much downhill from here on, with maybe a year or two of "peak" left. I just hope I can stay motivated to put in the extra effort that age requires when it eventually creeps on on me. If I can do 15mph at age 50 I'd probably be happy


I'm 61,15.5 stone, type 2 diabetic, hypertensive and am averaging just on 15 mph around the foothills of the Chilterns so 15 mph at 50 would seem to be a doddle.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> At 35 I know it's pretty much downhill from here on, with maybe a year or two of "peak" left. I just hope I can stay motivated to put in the extra effort that age requires when it eventually creeps on on me. If I can do 15mph at age 50 I'd probably be happy


Lol. I would give anything to be 35 again and just starting cycling. You have years in you yet and plenty of time to make serious improvements.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I would give anything to be 35 again and just starting cycling. You have years in you yet and plenty of time to make serious improvements.



God. Well said Mo. I to wish I was 35. Blimey....


----------



## Harv (1 Jun 2014)

I'm in my 40's. Only really started biking on a regular basis last year. 

Better to start late than never.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2014)

I only started last August. I was 57. I must have been mad.  I should have been thinking of buying a zimmer frame, not a bike


----------



## Harv (1 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I only started last August. I was 57. I must have been mad.  I should have been thinking of buying a zimmer frame, not a bike



Thank you for that. I just spat my tea out that was so funny.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2014)

Brompton said:


> Thank you for that. I just spat my tea out that was so funny.



 its true though. Mr WD thinks im barking mad. Especially to ride around here in the foothills of the cambrian mountains. All he keeps saying is its not suitable here for riding, Its too hilly


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jun 2014)

Brompton said:


> Thank you for that. I just spat my tea out that was so funny.



Im trying not to laugh here, so you lot can stop it right now. spitting your drink down yourelf serves you right.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> At 35 I know it's pretty much downhill from here on, with maybe a year or two of "peak" left. I just hope I can stay motivated to put in the extra effort that age requires when it eventually creeps on on me. If I can do 15mph at age 50 I'd probably be happy


Guys in there 60's round here do 18+mph with avg cad's of mid 90's

@Mo1959 yep would have to do it, sometimes I clock just on the 50K when I have got to the roundabout outside, I have to go do a short loop just for strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> First 100k!!!!
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2740464
> 
> Phone battery ran out (forgot to turn wireless off), prior to which it directed me across a farmers field which must have added 20 minutes to the time as i tried to get back on track. Travelling through Kings Lynn on the cycle route is pretty slow too.


I want to know how you get an avg speed greater than your max speed, well done.


----------



## Brava210 (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Just did my first 50 miler, which is 30 miles longer than my previous best. Considering I could barely do 5 miles at the start of this year I'm quite happy to have done 50 in under 3 hours. Definately not doing it more than once a week tho
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/147846807
> 
> I could probably have gone a bit faster with a few days rest. My legs felt tired from the start, but I've been putting this attempt off for too long to let that stop me.


 Thats Impressive


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jun 2014)

4th post-illness ride - 7.96 miles (I'll call that 8!) @ 13.76mph.

Couple of small hills - but just about the flattest route around here I can find.

Feeling good tbh - went for 5 mile walk last night and that was a bit tiring but in March I could hardy walk up our steep-ish drive.

Progressing ok.

PS: I am still fat and have to wear a wind jacket to hide the blubber even when not needed - I am so embarrassed! I usually weigh just a smidgen over 13st but went to 16st whilst ill and I am now down to 14st 11lb complete with love handles - yuk!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 4th post-illness ride - 7.96 miles (I'll call that 8!) @ 13.76mph.
> 
> PS: I am still *fat *and have to wear a wind jacket to hide the blubber even when not needed - I am so embarrassed! I usually weigh just a smidgen over 13st but went to 16st whilst ill and I am now down to 14st 11lb complete with love handles - yuk!


I am as you can guess a naturist (though dont go anywhere these days), you shouldn't be about your size and neither should others, its only media that portrays how a person looks not real life, media ridicule what I believe, but seriously what do they know, there was a guy on last years ride and he was quite large (body wise), but he took part for what ever believes he had for doing the ride, be it getting cyclists noticed to the oil dependencies the motor car has ( and whole bunch of other stuff).
It's great to see you posting rides again.


----------



## MattMM (1 Jun 2014)

New route today, combination of old hill segments which defeated me when I started out (nailed them with PRs) plus a cut through route I wanted to check out as part of a potential larger ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/147978260


----------



## Biggler (1 Jun 2014)

Absolutely glorious day today, perfect for cycling in my mind; no wind, hot but not too hot 

I took my road bike on a 27mile jaunt yesterday... in my boot, to the 'local' bike shop to have a check up. There's a couple of niggling things I cant sort out on it plus I wont be able to use it much next week until I can pick it up.

Today I went for a pootle around Billingham on my hybrid  17 miles at a leisurely pace, I set off not really knowing where I'd end up and the route I took reflects that  - http://www.strava.com/activities/148016437


----------



## stevey (1 Jun 2014)

My main ride this morning had a bit of trouble with the gamin the ride was split total was 79 miles will be looking at some proper road shoes soon as well my little toe was killing me when i got back

http://www.strava.com/activities/148042355


----------



## rogdodge52 (1 Jun 2014)

lovely morning in the Peak District..nice and sunny..after a partly enforced break since my last ride due to problems with the car, knee playing up and extra days doing voluntary work at the Churnet Valley Railway I wasn't looking forward to this ride.Started off ok but my heart wasn't in it..told myself would do a shorter ride lol don't know what happened but just kept going til I reached my turnaround spot and returned back to the car...just over 34 miles... lots of people had appeared as I returned down to the bottom a lot of braking and mind reading had to be done. Feel so much happier now
www.strava.com/athletes/3177535


----------



## rogdodge52 (1 Jun 2014)

Took up cycling again last October at the age of 61...had a bit of a false start but hopefully in the swing of things now


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Jun 2014)

It sounds like everybody is making great progress. Had to go out again today. I did 30 miles at a slower speed, with a lady who has just taken up cycling. I really enjoyed it. That makes my total mileage for the weekend 71 miles.


----------



## moo (1 Jun 2014)

The one thing I didn't like about my ride yesterday was how the piss-poor roads around here have upped the budget for my next bike. I'm now into at Roubaix/Equilibrium 20 territory with 28mm tyres. Better get saving


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> The one thing I didn't like about my ride yesterday was how the ****-poor roads around here have upped the budget for my next bike. I'm now into at Roubaix/Genesis 20 territory with 28mm tyres. Better get saving



CX with 35mm does the trick for me.


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2014)

I just found out last night that the Raleigh Iron Man 70.3 is this morning. Looks like I will have to miss it again this year.  It is a great day for it, I think it might even be cool enough for them to be allowed to use their wetsuits but I am not sure. I think a lot of them like to use the wetsuits for the swimming part. I think it makes the swim part faster and easier.

I am a little late to get there in time to take some pictures but I was hoping to go watch some of it, not that I was going participate.  I will get a few miles in on the bike today I think. I have a lot of riding to do to get anywhere in the ballpark of my yearly goal. I have managed to get one of the road bikes completely cleaned up,serviced and ready to go, including new tires. Now all I need is a little motivation.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

I am giving up, it just to expensive.


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist not giving up cycling I hope. What is too expensive?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Cycling, not had the wheels 2 1/2 months and a rear spoke has just gone


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Jun 2014)

Tried for 50 today. Bonked at 40, managed 44.1 need to sort out fueling properly. Still 14 more than I've done before. Felt really good at 37 then just hit a wall. Oh well, back to the drawing board.

http://www.strava.com/activities/148095054


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jun 2014)

I don't even know how to tell if any wall I hit it is bonking or not, I have eaten a little more and with general improvements in fitness I seem to keep going now


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I don't even know how to tell if any wall I hit it boking or not, I have eaten a little more and with general improvements in fitness I seem to keep going now


Eighteen years ago, I went for 65 miles with no training and did exactly the same thing. I vowed I'd never do that again. I remember why I made that vow now. lol. Trouble is these days, I take a diuretic as part of the BP meds, which makes me want to P if I drink. Caught between a rock and a hard place. Will just have to eat earlier and stop frequently I suppose.


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cycling, not had the wheels 2 1/2 months and a rear spoke has just gone


 Bummer, I have been fortunate with my wheels so far. I have a set of lower end Easton wheels made more for training and a set of older Shimanos that are the inverted spoke type. I think a lot of it is luck, my roads may be a little smoother. I don't hit a lot of potholes. Get a few spokes I guess and I hope you have better luck with them....it could also be all that power you are putting out now too.


----------



## RWright (1 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Tried for 50 today. Bonked at 40, managed 44.1 need to sort out fueling properly. Still 14 more than I've done before. Felt really good at 37 then just hit a wall. Oh well, back to the drawing board.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/148095054


 44 is still a nice ride. I bet it keeps improving for you.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

RWright said:


> Bummer, I have been fortunate with my wheels so far. I have a set of lower end Easton wheels made more for training and a set of older Shimanos that are the inverted spoke type. I think a lot of it is luck, my roads may be a little smoother. I don't hit a lot of potholes. Get a few spokes I guess and I hope you have better luck with them....it could also be all that power you are *putting out now too*.




To be honest some times you can't help but bounce off them around here, though I try and avoid the worst ones

The p.b.'s toward the end were nice to get though.


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Jun 2014)

RWright said:


> 44 is still a nice ride. I bet it keeps improving for you.


Lets hope so. On another note, I used the shorter 60mm stem today and the whole ride felt much better. Some of the smaller hills felt so much easier, I didn't have to stop for any of them today. Even standing was doable when I had to. Oh and I got some Bontrager RXL gel gloves from the LBS. They are so much more comfortable for me than the Specialized BG gel gloves, so I have a pair of them to get rid of now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cycling, not had the wheels 2 1/2 months and a rear spoke has just gone



Can't you replace them yourself?


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jun 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> PS: I am still fat and have to wear a wind jacket to hide the blubber even when not needed - I am so embarrassed! I usually weigh just a smidgen over 13st but went to 16st whilst ill and I am now down to 14st 11lb complete with love handles - yuk!


Fat FAT, I DONT THINK SO,
Well I'm only down to about 16 1/2 stone (from about 21st) and over the moon with my weight! 
Shrinking by the week as my clothes cupboard will show.

Just a short slow ride with Max this afternoon as I've been busy ticking off the list of jobs; 
Service the Car
Replace gear cable on Alfie's bike
Mow lawn (well maybe later!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/148185484


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can't you replace them yourself?


Yea at £4 + £1.50 for the nipple and postage and nearly a week to get one, its nearly a 1/7 of the price of the wheel set. I can't even use the old XR18's so they are off in the bin, better still just weight the lot in for scrap, or at least recycle the lot will have plenty of room in the bike shed (which I am still pay the O.H. for), right I am going to stick the lot back together and start drinking again far cheaper a lot easier and I dont have to go out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

One bit of good news at least the garmin rebooted, it now doesn't have all sorts of weird file names and folders, might cure the little errors I have had, thats if it ever gets used again.


----------



## Mark1978 (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I want to know how you get an avg speed greater than your max speed, well done.



Haha, yeah, looks like that happened because i had to manually add the last sector of the track with an online tool. Not sure how it calculated the average, but that's obviously way out!!


----------



## Mark1978 (1 Jun 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> Haha, yeah, looks like that happened because i had to manually add the last sector of the track with an online tool. Not sure how it calculated the average, but that's obviously way out!!



On a closer look, it appears that in stripping out some of the points to simplify the route, it's mis-calculated my speed all the way through. Wonder if that's fixable.


----------



## puffinbilly (1 Jun 2014)

Not to be insensitive but I'll have your bike - Nigel's reaction.
I have heard it all before from @Nigelnaturist and @Mo1959 - turn of the year comments "
I'll not be doing much mileage..... Etc - 2000 and 3000 so far and just warming up.

Managed to get out today and put in 58 miles on the hybrid at 15mph in hilly Northumberland - well and truly scalped twice - once by girl in mid twenties adopting tt pose uphill and then by guy in mid 20s who passed me as if I was going backwards, as I was hitting 20 over a mile and chuffed with myself.

[ QUOTE="Nigelnaturist, post: 3111422, member: 22708"]I am giving up, it just to expensive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Not to be insensitive but I'll have your bike - Nigel's reaction.
> I have heard it all before from @Nigelnaturist and @Mo1959 - turn of the year comments "
> I'll not be doing much mileage..... Etc - 2000 and 3000 so far and just warming up.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


You can blame @Mo1959 & @Supersuperleeds for that badgering me into that flipping challenge,
I did that today http://www.strava.com/activities/148132217/segments/3399292353 and got 10th out of the segment I made up, maybe it was that that did the spoke.
You wouldn't want my bike the heap of s*** it is, weighs as much as a battleship and handles like one.


----------



## Harv (1 Jun 2014)

Normally cycle on the flat. Thought I'd climb a hill. 

Had to walk part the way up. Think I need a bit more practice.

http://www.strava.com/activities/148235272


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea at £4 + £1.50 for the nipple and postage and nearly a week to get one, its nearly a 1/7 of the price of the wheel set. I can't even use the old XR18's so they are off in the bin, better still just weight the lot in for scrap, or at least recycle the lot will have plenty of room in the bike shed (which I am still pay the O.H. for), right I am going to stick the lot back together and start drinking again far cheaper a lot easier and I dont have to go out.



If it is just one spoke the bike should be okay to get you to the lbs and back, will be cheaper and quicker


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If it is just one spoke the bike should be okay to get you to the lbs and back, will be cheaper and quicker


There are only 20 on the rear when they are all there, so I wouldn't really want to take it anywhere on 19 besides its pretty out of shape at the moment
They are not so easy to source Evans dont have them in stock (what do they have in stock) I think the best bet is if the LBS has a normal straight pull ( I think its 203mm) I will go with that, hardly make any difference to my performance, the last one I had to get from SJS

I was looking at the tyre and apart from the rubber now beginning to come of in bits there is a little bit of damage to the side wall where the spoke is broken (though it is drive side) however it broke like the front on the RS10 at the nipple seems to be a weakness. I cant get a tyre till Wednesday anyway, the XR18 (even though its a 7sp) has a crack in the rim, well it looks like it so they are off in the bin.

I dont know how planet-x do these for the price they do both wiggle and chainreactions both priced about the 120-140 mark. Ok I rephrase it did.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

I feel a bit calmer now having dug up the roots of an old conifer, so @puffinbilly no you can't have the bike.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I feel a bit calmer now having dug up the roots of an old conifer, so @puffinbilly no you can't have the bike.



Welcome back Nigel. Glad to hear you are feeling better and more positive.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Welcome back Nigel. Glad to hear you are feeling better and more positive.


Thanks Lesley, I don't mind being poor (though a burden on the state sometimes, well a lot really) but I hate the bike not working and can't fix it, most things I can fix as they go wrong, my stuff isn't expensive which is why I can ride but like £5+ for a spoke and nipple is something I cant afford to have just in case when there is so much else needed.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (1 Jun 2014)

I can understand your frustration, but I'm really pleased that digging up the conifer helped your head. Much better medicine than sauce


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> I can understand your frustration, but I'm really pleased that digging up the conifer helped your head. Much better medicine than *sauce *


That doesn't agree with my meds, that is the time I do really become a burden on the state, and local hospital resources and sometimes police ect which is why me is so good for the country as none of that happens , so I think the government should fund me as it could be cheaper in the long run, not that it would happen though


----------



## fivepence (1 Jun 2014)

More of a scouting mission today as I went searching for new hills in a new neck of the woods. Found one decent one which I'll try incorporate into my midweek climbs but not much else. Did find a very nice coffee shop tho 

http://www.strava.com/activities/148072184


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> More of a scouting mission today as I went searching for new hills in a new neck of the woods. Found one decent one which I'll try incorporate into my midweek climbs but not much else. Did find a very nice *coffee sho*p tho
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/148072184


Another thing I cant afford , why do you think my bike is so heavy.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Another thing I cant afford , why do you think my bike is so heavy.


I've never stopped anywhere yet either Nigel. Don't possess a bike lock and don't usually carry money anyway. Although there is plenty of places where you can sit outside if the weather is nice and keep an eye on your bike I suppose. 

Bit of rain overnight here and in for a showery week. Didn't get up till 7.15am which is a long lie for me! Still feeling kind of tired and can't be bothered cycling. Having my tea and toast while the dog digests her breakfast then we will get out a walk.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2014)

I rarely stop
Think to date I have only stopped at (1) Top of Box Hill (2) Top of Newlands Corner and (3) In Ascot High Street at typical coffe place
I do not carry the lock so has be be somewhere the bike will be in sight.
p.s. missed out one Cafe near canal in Mytchett. 

Makes it sound as though I stp often but I really don't
May be out on the hybrid today for a change


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 you have to have a lock here sometimes, though 95% of my rides I don't, usually only on commutes or shopping, thats another thing I have hardly had the rack on this last 6 weeks or so (not that you can tell speed wise) so weight on the bike is down.

@Stonechat I usually stop for 10 mins on anything longer than 25 miles, sometimes twice.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I rarely stop
> Think to date I have only stopped at (1) Top of Box Hill (2) Top of Newlands Corner and (3) In Ascot High Street at typical coffe place
> I do not carry the lock so has be be somewhere the bike will be in sight.
> p.s. missed out one Cafe near canal in Mytchett.
> ...


Makes a nice change. I think it does your body and mind good to ride a bike with a different position occasionally.


----------



## JasonHolder (2 Jun 2014)

Started riding 8weeks ago. Can't believe how far along I have got already. Wish everyone in the world the very best progress!  local test segment





first climb up here 8:56 swagging around like a drunk





Currently @ 5:28 with more to give at the end of a 70miler.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That doesn't agree with my meds, that is the time I do really become a burden on the state, and local hospital resources and sometimes police ect which is why me is so good for the country as none of that happens , so I think the government should fund me as it could be cheaper in the long run, not that it would happen though



Well you can get exercise referrals on prescription to gyms and slimming clubs too now, but not sure how they'd fund cycling. Great idea though 

Reason for edit - bloomin autocorrect


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2014)

Friday and Saturday's rides (52 miles fast (for me) and 46 miles group ride took it out of me a bit more than I am used to.
I tell myself this will improve my performance on a no pain no gain sort of idea, though I am not totally convinced.
A dossy recovery day mostlly in the garden yesterday
Mrs Stonechat think her friend wants to come over today and as said friend has macular, Mrs Stonechat will collect her. I have appointments in Staines, so will make a virtue out of a necessity and go by bike. Sure I could manage on the road bike, but on hybrid with a pannier, the papers etc will not get screwed up.
May well take a detour on the way back - depends on the time as I need to be back for a certain time


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well you can get exercise referrals on prescription to gyms and slimming clubs too now, but not sure how they'd fund cycling. Great idea though
> 
> Reason for edit - bloomin autocorrect


Yes said friend with macular is getting exercise on the NHS


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Well you can get exercise referrals on prescription to gyms and slimming clubs too now, but not sure how they'd fund cycling. Great idea though
> 
> Reason for edit - bloomin autocorrect


I can understand from a physical point of view, not sure on a mental health one though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Steve the guy that said I could borrow a wheel, was here at ten to nine, how kind is that (just wish I could get round this issue of having friends).


----------



## MattE72 (2 Jun 2014)

Saturday I Managed my longest ride to date 73.1km beating my previous best by 10km (I think). 

http://app.strava.com/activities/147652201

It was pretty goodgoing until 1) I hit Chester city centre on a Races Day and 2) riding back along the coast road into a head wind around the 63km mark. The highlight of the ride being my pursuit of an old lady on a mobility scooter up the last hill, resulting in a (painfully) slow but ultimately successful 'win'!
It's the longest I've ever spent on a road bike without a break as well and the lasting effects appear to be a sore neck from the 'unnatural' cycling position (it never felt like this on my MTB!).


----------



## Trevor_P (2 Jun 2014)

The day after running out of juice, I've decided that I'll give the same ride another go next weekend, but eat and drink better / more. 

When I stopped at the cake shop after 44 miles, the coffee and date and oatmeal cake seemed to quickly revive the legs. Don't know which it was, but gotta get some of that cake for next weekend. Instead of jelly babies, will take a couple of bananas and some gels along too. 

Will need to drink a lot more too. 600mls in three and a half hours isn't enough.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jun 2014)

Just a quick loop this morning, first on the road bike for a week.

http://www.strava.com/activities/148508073

Pesky work and life getting in the way of riding!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a quick loop this morning, first on the road bike for a week.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/148508073
> 
> Pesky work and life getting in the way of riding!


Well done.......I have no excuses other than lazyitis today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done.......I have no excuses other than lazyitis today.


Neither have I, might be able to get a spoke from LBS that will work for a few pounds.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2014)

Did my quick outing
Can't believe how heavy the hybrid is - did I really do 44 miles plus on that. 
For what it's worth the short outing is here
http://www.strava.com/activities/148532992


----------



## Biggler (2 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can understand from a physical point of view, not sure on a mental health one though.


Mental health is as important as physical health surely?
I took up cycling for physical fitness but after stressful days at work it really does help me to just get out and ride. It works wonders


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Biggler said:


> Mental health is as important as physical health surely?
> I took up cycling for physical fitness but after stressful days at work it really does help me to just get out and ride. It works wonders


I meant in terms of funding on prescription, unlike the rehabilitation of physical aliments and funding for gyms and the like. I like to think I am independent but the true is I probably couldn't cope, I am trying to improve certain mental skills the biggest one is the self harm, which the cycling really does help with but only for so, anyway to much depression there, I am off to see about a spoke


----------



## Biggler (2 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I meant in terms of funding on prescription, unlike the rehabilitation of physical aliments and funding for gyms and the like. I like to think I am independent but the true is I probably couldn't cope, I am trying to improve certain mental skills the biggest one is the self harm


If any treatment, physical or otherwise, helps with mental health it should be helped with via the NHS. That's easy enough for me to say though, I'm not sure how the NHS would go about managing that 

Good luck with the spoke!


----------



## Learnincurve (2 Jun 2014)

Yeah! First proper ride in over 15 years done. I took the wrong GPS with less data than the other one so I can't tell elevation. But I can tell you that I did 8.79 miles, my top speed was 13.4 mph I did it in 1:37 and my average should have been 6.9 mph but then on my way back I hit the bit of the bike path that was fine 3 years ago but completely overgrown now. I would have made it 10 miles but I set off late and I have the school run, tomorrow I'll set off at 9am and aim for 15 miles. I've found the most fun, if a little longer, way to the tow path itself as it's downhill all the way and a nice quiet single lane road, I'm going to have to find a new way back. Started off wobbly and scared of hills, but I think I've got the hang of this steering malarkey now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Biggler said:


> If any treatment, physical or otherwise, helps with mental health it should be helped with via the NHS. That's easy enough for me to say though, I'm not sure how the NHS would go about managing that
> 
> Good luck with the spoke!


I dont want to think about this just now its depressing, the spoke is too wide, as in aero, its flatter but wider if that makes sense and doesn't fit the hole in the hub.


----------



## GreigM (2 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Yeah! First proper ride in over 15 years done. I took the wrong GPS with less data than the other one so I can't tell elevation. But I can tell you that I did 8.79 miles, my top speed was 13.4 mph I did it in 1:37 and my average should have been 6.9 mph but then on my way back I hit the bit of the bike path that was fine 3 years ago but completely overgrown now. I would have made it 10 miles but I set off late and I have the school run, tomorrow I'll set off at 9am and aim for 15 miles. I've found the most fun, if a little longer, way to the tow path itself as it's downhill all the way and a nice quiet single lane road, I'm going to have to find a new way back. Started off wobbly and scared of hills, but I think I've got the hang of this steering malarkey now.



Well done


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I meant in terms of funding on prescription, unlike the rehabilitation of physical aliments and funding for gyms and the like. I like to think I am independent but the true is I probably couldn't cope, I am trying to improve certain mental skills the biggest one is the self harm, which the cycling really does help with but only for so, anyway to much depression there, I am off to see about a spoke


In the old days on the Claud Butler touring bike I did have one or two spokes go, but then it didn't have modern lightweight wheels, so could go a couple of weeks beforereplacing it.
Not had to replace one since I came back to cycling, though had to do some minor truing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> In the old days on the Claud Butler touring bike I did have one or two spokes go, but then it didn't have modern lightweight wheels, so could go a couple of weeks beforereplacing it.
> Not had to replace one since I came back to cycling, though had to do some minor truing


The previous XR18's were shocking about 8 or 9 in ten months, maybe I am just too heavy or I am naff at maintenance.


Learnincurve said:


> Yeah! First proper ride in over 15 years done. I took the wrong GPS with less data than the other one so I can't tell elevation. But I can tell you that I did* 8.79* miles, my top speed was 13.4 mph I did it in 1:37 and my average should have been 6.9 mph but then on my way back I hit the bit of the bike path that was fine 3 years ago but completely overgrown now.


Well done, its 1.49 miles than I got done today.


----------



## rogdodge52 (2 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> More of a scouting mission today as I went searching for new hills in a new neck of the woods. Found one decent one which I'll try incorporate into my midweek climbs but not much else. Did find a very nice coffee shop tho
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/148072184


have you tried Froghall to Whiston...Froghall to Ipstones Or the Leek road as you go out of Ashbourne all of which will test you


----------



## Trevor_P (2 Jun 2014)

Following yesterdays blow out, I went for a short 9.7 mile blast tonight on a regular route and smashed nearly five minutes off my previous best. So I am a little bit chuffed. It's also over eight minutes faster than a month ago which surprised me a lot. Might even get down to that thirty minute target by September at this rate.

http://www.strava.com/activities/148652922


----------



## Razzle (2 Jun 2014)

Quick spin out to see if the pain in my right knee would come back after my first 30miler.

http://app.strava.com/activities/148715283

I could feel it twinging and wanting to come back so took it steady - Any ideas anyone - Pain is back of the right knee area.


----------



## Bangers (2 Jun 2014)

Hey there it's been a while but this was yesterday's ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/148135345

Longest and ride I have done fair bit climbing ( for me ) really pleased even if I was getting a touch grumpy up the final climb


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jun 2014)

Razzle said:


> Quick spin out to see if the pain in my right knee would come back after my first 30miler.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/148715283
> 
> I could feel it twinging and wanting to come back so took it steady - Any ideas anyone - Pain is back of the right knee area.


I suffered a compression injury many years ago, and when I started two years ago I had a lot of pain, but it disappeared over time, though my right thigh always aches more than my left and it feels as over time that the damage you do during exercise to the micro tissue is actually helping to repair a longer term injury as it is felt in different parts one day lower down the next maybe higher up.


----------



## GreigM (2 Jun 2014)

Behind the knee pain is probably the saddle height too high or too far back IIRC


----------



## fivepence (2 Jun 2014)

rogdodge52 said:


> have you tried Froghall to Whiston...Froghall to Ipstones Or the Leek road as you go out of Ashbourne all of which will test you



*Rogdodge52* Don't frequent Ashbourne often , generally tend to be slightly north of there when in that direction. Last time I was there was home via Ilam / Stanshope so cant comment on doing the full Leek Road from Ashbourne, only know to Waterhouses or so. Got a couple of days off work next week so might try that one out.

Froghall to Ipstones I am familiar with right up to Thorncliffe via Blakelow Road, that with Ash Bank just beforehand , 2017ft of climbing in 17 miles


----------



## puffinbilly (3 Jun 2014)

Got out a couple kf times today - an uneventful 20 loop this morning then a 3 mile ride to see my folks and the heavens opened - well and truly soaked. Then set off tonight to do a quick 17 mile while it was dry and still - ended up with two visits, the first in a really rough part of Newcastle, got it sorted before the light went. I wasn't happy as the tyre doesn't sit in the rim all the way round and however much I try it seems to bulge - sure enough after a very cagey 7 miles another visit, just as I was beginning to congratulate myself on getting home. Having used my spare tube and as I was only a mile from home decided to walk rather than repair puncture at the roadside - cue another downpour.


The tyres are Kenda Concept and I've now had four visits in four weeks - have some Continental Super Sports that are brand new may give them a try.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

Rain is due on here any time now so just did shy of 25 miles to get back before it arrives. Put in a bit of effort since I knew I wasn't going far so at least I feel like I've had a reasonable workout even although I was only out for 90 minutes. No doubt I will be dog walking in the rain.


----------



## Learnincurve (3 Jun 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> ....The tyres are Kenda Concept and I've now had four visits in four weeks - have some Continental Super Sports that are brand new may give them a try.



I've been doing some research because I needed another set of hybrid tyres and some of my Canadian road biking friends were telling me to get (cheap) Schwalbe Lugano or the more expensive GP4000s as neither of them are hybrid I didn't but according to America's hats they can handle well over 4000 miles on roads that make ours look nice and are as close to puncture proof as you are going to get.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I've been doing some research because I needed another set of hybrid tyres and some of my Canadian road biking friends were telling me to get (cheap) Schwalbe Lugano or the more expensive GP4000s as neither of them are hybrid I didn't but according to America's hats they can handle well over 4000 miles on roads that make ours look nice and are as close to puncture proof as you are going to get.


Gatorskins both front and rear over 6,000 miles not one single puncture due to the tyre being punctured though Ii have had 3 one failed patch and two pinch punctures (both of them stones), the rear is now shedding rubber so it needs replacing.


----------



## Learnincurve (3 Jun 2014)

That's the one thing I remember very very clearly from my youth, it does not matter how nice your bike is, broken glass does not care so stick some decent tires on it. I went with http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0058ZU20U/ref=oh_details_o04_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 which are now out of stock on amazon but evans have them in the same price. They don't look much like the picture, it's kind of an artist's impression but you can see where the wire is on the inside and it's about 2mm apart. This is for the elderly £50 hard tail mountain bike I've got turning up on Thursday but having looked at the picture more I'm not sure if someone else hasn't had a similar idea at some point because they don't look stock, and on top of that the gears are 21 and newer version have 18 so there is hope that it may not be as cheap as the price suggests


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Right I have just checked the uncorrected elevation data from my ride on Friday from the Edge 705 1644ft+ 1618ft- the corrected data on rwgps from the R20 much the same as a garmin 200 and most phones, 1607ft+ 1608ft- the original Bryton data was 490ft+ 509ft- the conclusion is that the corrected elevation on rwgps is closer than the gps data for elevation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Rain is due on here any time now so just did shy of 25 miles to get back before it arrives. Put in a bit of effort since I knew I wasn't going far so at least I feel like I've had a reasonable workout even although I was only out for 90 minutes. No doubt I will be dog walking in the rain.



Just a bit of effort! Your speed today puts me to shame.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just a bit of effort! Your speed today puts me to shame.


Yebbut, you went twice as far! I think I'll need a couple of gentle days now to recover. Lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 distance doesn't always mean improvment, besides you can do the distance, can @Supersuperleeds match you for speed, on your hills


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 distance doesn't always mean improvment, besides you can do the distance, can @Supersuperleeds match you for speed, on your hills



I reckon I could keep up with Mo on her hills....... if she is walking the dog.


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

What a great thread !

I look forward to reading all 820 pages ! Like having a new book to read !

I started around mid March. Recently moved from a busy town to a lovely village and so got the Hybrid bike out that I bought with all good intentions 3 years ago (Had only ridden it once before this year for about 4 miles !). 

My first ride was a 6.7 mile loop which at the time felt huge ! Completed in about 37 minutes at an average of about 10.8mph. The following week headed 3 miles up road to a local airfield where there is a 2.5 mile perimeter road, lovely and flat and smooth, only challenge is the head winds down 2 sides which on this day were around 16 mph. Completed 6 laps and so with my ride back that totalled around 21 miles in the saddle. I felt like a King !

Signed up to do the Essex Castle ride 50 miler for July 26th to raise money for research into a rare form of Childrens cancer that my little 18 month nephew died from last year and started hitting the airfield again. Bought myself a road bike and got up to 31 miles before a series of ultra busy weekends came along preventing me from getting out on bike.

2 weekends ago decided to tackle my first proper road ride and managed 24 miles. I thought I was going to die when going up some of the hills. 5 weeks off the bike had taken it's toll.

Last weekend, decided to go for it and targeted a 30 - 40 mile road ride. Did 34 miles in just over 2 1/2 hours at an average of just over 13mph. Found it far easier despite challenging hills etc. Just goes to show, if you stick at it it gets easier, more enjoyable and you get more out of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

@Coggy Well done. Sounds like you are doing well. Can you fit in the odd ride in the evenings now that it is lighter? You would probably see even more progress doing that rather than just riding at the weekend. Good luck with your charity ride.


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Coggy Well done. Sounds like you are doing well. Can you fit in the odd ride in the evenings now that it is lighter? You would probably see even more progress doing that rather than just riding at the weekend. Good luck with your charity ride.



Cheers @Mo1959 yes that is my plan. I may get out tonight as long as it isn't raining failing that will get on my spinning bike just to get the legs moving. Perhaps I should buy a turbo trainer.

I am planning on a 10 - 12 miler on Thursday and hoping to do 35 + on Sunday as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> Cheers @Mo1959 yes that is my plan. I may get out tonight as long as it isn't *raining *failing that will get on my spinning bike just to get the legs moving. Perhaps I should buy a turbo trainer.
> 
> I am planning on a 10 - 12 miler on Thursday and hoping to do 35 + on Sunday as well.


What has this got to do with stopping you, you may have no choice on the charity ride (good luck with it by the way), so its best to get used to riding in the rain, and wind as they are part of everyday British weather and it allows you to get more riding in, and its not usually that bad, wind you will get used to (perhaps not like, but develop techniques to lessen the impact it has on your riding), the avg wind speed I ride in is about 10mph over the course of a year.
 to the thread, have a good read, it covers many topics.


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What has this got to do with stopping you, you may have no choice on the charity ride (good luck with it by the way), so its best to get used to riding in the rain, and wind as they are part of everyday British weather and it allows you to get more riding in, and its not usually that bad, wind you will get used to (perhaps not like, but develop techniques to lessen the impact it has on your riding), the avg wind speed I ride in is about 10mph over the course of a year.
> to the thread, have a good read, it covers many topics.




Yes I am well aware that it rains in England. I have ridden in the rain several times so far but it was dry when I set off.

If it is lashing it down then personally I don't feel it is the best conditions for a new rider on busy country lanes in the evening as commuters are rushing home.

Maybe I'm a bit of a rubbish biker.


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Gatorskins both front and rear over 6,000 miles not one single puncture due to the tyre being punctured though Ii have had 3 one failed patch and two pinch punctures (both of them stones), the rear is now shedding rubber so it needs replacing.



I have just fitted Gatorskins to my bike after already experiencing two punctures in my very short cycling career. Have yet to ride on them though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> Yes I am well aware that it rains in England. I have ridden in the rain several times so far but it was dry when I set off.
> 
> If it is lashing it down then personally I don't feel it is the best conditions for a new rider on busy country lanes in the evening as commuters are rushing home.
> 
> *Maybe I'm a bit of a rubbish biker*.


No those are the ones that dont ride at all. I wasn't meaning to have a go, the important thing is you enjoy it, if you don't you wont do it. I am not a great cyclist by any means, struggle being out more than a couple of hours.
The tyres if anything like mine wont let you down in normal riding, I have covered nearly half the total distance I have done in the last two years on a pair, front it's good for another few thousand I think but the rear needs changing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

That was depressing 2 improved places and 92 worse ones.


----------



## Learnincurve (3 Jun 2014)

I forgot the right GPS again and then like a moron turned it off instead of lock screen a few times. I did between 13 and 15 miles but I'm calling it 13. I do not know how many of those miles it was like this but my seat dropped, I suspect it may have been at around mile 7 because it was cobblestones, and my multi tool didn't have a 13 so 

edit: Also I hardened up and went on the main road for the first time.


----------



## morrisman (3 Jun 2014)

Absolute blinder of a ride, somehow raised average speed to 16.7 mph a full 1 mph faster than ever before??? 

http://www.strava.com/activities/148958608


----------



## Learnincurve (3 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> Maybe I'm a bit of a rubbish biker.



Oh no Sir _I_ am a rubbish biker, I'm slow, I walk up the hilly bits more often than not and my bike looks stupid and, I suspect, may be too small and end up with my daughter. *But* I have just as much right to be on the road as anyone else, and in fact, the people sitting on their arses who can go 100 just by pressing their foot a bit can bloody well wait for me to get to a safe place to stop [insert rants about cars not being weapons here]. Don't forget that all these people in cars and bikes were learner drivers/cyclists at some point too. Anyway, the rather rambling point is that we will get better, I know I'm a slow learner so for me I'm concentrating on distance and as I gain confidence I'm sure the speed will follow, right now there is absolutely no way I am going down a hill either not braking if it's steep or my hands on both brakes ready if it's slight for example.


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Jun 2014)

Following others advice, I take primary position in urban areas now, and am actually quite surprised how many motorists drive sensibly. Still got one eye on them of course. Maybe they see this largish guy and think of the damage I'd do to their cars? 

Certainly more courteous than they are when I'm in a truck.


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

This was my second "proper" ride last Saturday

http://www.strava.com/activities/148084325/overview


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Oh no Sir _I_ am a rubbish biker, I'm slow, I walk up the hilly bits more often than not and my bike looks stupid and, I suspect, may be too small and end up with my daughter. *But* I have just as much right to be on the road as anyone else, and in fact, the people sitting on their arses who can go 100 just by pressing their foot a bit can bloody well wait for me to get to a safe place to stop [insert rants about cars not being weapons here]. Don't forget that all these people in cars and bikes were learner drivers/cyclists at some point too. Anyway, the rather rambling point is that we will get better, I know I'm a slow learner so for me I'm concentrating on distance and as I gain confidence I'm sure the speed will follow, right now there is absolutely no way I am going down a hill either not braking if it's steep or my hands on both brakes ready if it's slight for example.



LOL

I also brake going down steep hills !


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That was depressing 2 improved places and 92 worse ones.


Small consolation Nigel, but the bulk of my rides are similar these days. Have to work really hard to improve any places but usually have loads of worse ones. I suppose we should be pleased that there are so many new riders around


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> This was my second "proper" ride last Saturday
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/148084325/overview


Better than my second ride was, 18.2 miles @ 9.77mph, mind you I did get a broken spoke.

@Mo1959 so true, I think over the next few years there will be many more.

@Learnincurve I much prefer going up them to coming down them.


----------



## GreigM (3 Jun 2014)

Had a nice 25 miles today and thankfully managed to avoid any rain for a change, makes the ride a lot better if not soaked to the skin  I have a charity ride on Sunday going from Dunfermline to Edinburgh (about 22 miles) so should be ok for that and have raised a small amount for the Edinburgh Sick Kids charity which is close to my heart, only really worried about going over the Forth Road Bridge as I am a bit scared of heights and tend to avoid even driving over it, so hopefully I don't get too stressed by it on the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Pretty pleased with this bit 
*Dead Leg Hill (B6273, Southmoor Rd FULL Climb) Brierley Gap*
Not as fast as you today @Mo1959


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty pleased with this bit
> *Dead Leg Hill (B6273, Southmoor Rd FULL Climb) Brierley Gap*
> Not as fast as you today @Mo1959


More climbing though! Fully intend to be back down to around 14mph tomorrow as I fancy a nice relaxed ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> More climbing though! Fully intend to be back down to around 14mph tomorrow as I fancy a nice relaxed ride.


Not according to the R20 and bryton, it was 1217ft according to them rwgps corrected at 1871ft http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2762456


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

GreigM said:


> Had a nice 25 miles today and thankfully managed to avoid any rain for a change, makes the ride a lot better if not soaked to the skin  I have a charity ride on Sunday going from Dunfermline to Edinburgh (about 22 miles) so should be ok for that and have raised a small amount for the Edinburgh Sick Kids charity which is close to my heart, only really worried about going over the Forth Road Bridge as I am a bit scared of heights and tend to avoid even driving over it, so hopefully I don't get too stressed by it on the day.


You will be fine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Pretty pleased with this bit
> *Dead Leg Hill (B6273, Southmoor Rd FULL Climb) Brierley Gap*
> Not as fast as you today @Mo1959



I did a similar climb on the way home

http://www.strava.com/segments/3415435?filter=overall

The last bit is a bloody killer


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

GreigM said:


> Had a nice 25 miles today and thankfully managed to avoid any rain for a change, makes the ride a lot better if not soaked to the skin  I have a charity ride on Sunday going from Dunfermline to Edinburgh (about 22 miles) so should be ok for that and have raised a small amount for the Edinburgh Sick Kids charity which is close to my heart, only really worried about going over the Forth Road Bridge as I am a bit scared of heights and tend to avoid even driving over it, so hopefully I don't get too stressed by it on the day.


Apart from driving over it, I've only ran over it when I did my one and only marathon way back in 1999. If I remember correctly the side barriers seemed quite high so you weren't really all that aware of the height. You will be fine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 see we have a few hills too, just I prefer to follow a map as I dont know them to well, and I will say this the 705 (apart from switching off mid ride, which is why I stopped just before the brough of a short climb), when you have course points could be a turn or one you set peak of a hill, it sort of breaks the ride down a bit, making the ride appear to go much quicker.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That was depressing 2 improved places and 92 worse ones.



Sounds like my veloviewer, but without the 2 improvements.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did a similar climb on the way home
> 
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3415435?filter=overall
> 
> The last bit is a bloody killer


This was at the end peaks about 15% http://app.strava.com/activities/149045393/segments/3421769186 this had a nasty little kick as well http://app.strava.com/activities/149045393/segments/3421769116
and this is as it says 
Clayton Vibrator, sponsored by Lovehoney
You know feeling over a hump back bridge at speed, well take that over speed ramps the small ones that are like a machine gun, add to that they are disguised and two sets off them


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sounds like my veloviewer, but without the 2 improvements.


----------



## Razzle (3 Jun 2014)

Quick 7.5miles to see if repositioning my cleat would stop the pain in my knee, it seems to for now - It looked a weird angle when I took it off yesterday.

http://www.strava.com/activities/149060641/overview

Now all I need to cure is my seatpost slipping as It seems to have moved a bit today arghh!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Razzle said:


> Quick 7.5miles to see if repositioning my cleat would stop the pain in my knee, it seems to for now - It looked a weird angle when I took it off yesterday.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/149060641/overview
> 
> Now all I need to cure is my seatpost slipping as It seems to have moved a bit today arghh!


You will get there.


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Jun 2014)

Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.


Sorry to hear that Andy, and agree it is shocking how little regard some of our fellow human beings seem to have for anyone else. Hope you're not too sore. Probably feel worse tomorrow  Take care. xxx


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.



GWS


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jun 2014)

ArrrghivegottwoweeksleftbeforeFrenchRevolutionandivenotdoneanywherenearenoughtrainingaaaarrrrgh.

http://app.strava.com/activities/149085817/segments/3422454895

@AndyPeace Sorry to hear about the fall, hope the bruises clear up soon, and your bike recovers too, and your confidence isn't dented.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

@AndyPeace hope your ok, I came off well more a couldn't get going on a hill, last year and like you at least three vehicles passed.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.



Hope you get well soon


----------



## AndyPeace (3 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry to hear that Andy, and agree it is shocking how little regard some of our fellow human beings seem to have for anyone else. Hope you're not too sore. Probably feel worse tomorrow  Take care. xxx



Tbh it upset me more than the accident itself (if I include all the cycling I've done in my adult lifetime, I've come off twice...so nay bad really) I'd stop if there was a injured bird, let alone a fellow human. Almost certainly all local residential traffic too. I'd love to give them the excuse that they didn't see me, but with strong front and rear lights and wearing a flourestant jacket, I can't. On the good humour side of things, the first thing I could think to do...was pause the garmin, lol (really true!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Tbh it upset me more than the accident itself (if I include all the cycling I've done in my adult lifetime, I've come off twice...so nay bad really) I'd stop if there was a injured bird, let alone a fellow human. Almost certainly all local residential traffic too. I'd love to give them the excuse that they didn't see me, but with strong front and rear lights and wearing a flourestant jacket, I can't. On the good humour side of things, the first thing I could think to do...*was pause the garmin*, lol (really true!)


Got to get the priorities right at the end of the day.


----------



## Coggy (3 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.



Hope you are ok mate.


----------



## stevey (3 Jun 2014)

@AndyPeace get well soon mate p.s good job on pausing the Garmin...


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.


Andy hope you recover soon , and your steed is soon back in shape


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Jun 2014)

@AndyPeace Nice Priorities Andy. 1) Pause Garmin. 2) Check Bike 3) Show disgust for ignorant passers by. 4) Check self for injuries. That's about right!


----------



## GreigM (3 Jun 2014)

@AndyPeace hope you are fine and the bike is not too badly damaged.


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Jun 2014)

GWS @AndyPeace & make sure you get all the crap out of those grazes.


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Jun 2014)

Don't know whats happened to me since Sundays failure to finish, but tonight I did a local hilly loop (If you can call anywhere local hilly) and set PB's on the two bigger climbs, the biggest into a head wind too. It's the first time I've done that segment without stopping. Knocked over ten minutes off the loop time and feel fresh as a daisy. Was even changing up out of the granny gear on the climbs at times. I never ever thought I'd be doing that so soon. I hate to say it, but I'm actually enjoying the challenge of climbing. Only negative, a slight tightening of the left achillies tendon.

http://www.strava.com/activities/149075377

The hill segment http://www.strava.com/segments/1757391?filter=overall


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Don't know whats happened to me since Sundays failure to finish, but tonight I did a local hilly loop (If you can call anywhere local hilly) and set PB's on the two bigger climbs, the biggest into a head wind too. It's the first time I've done that segment without stopping. Knocked over ten minutes off the loop time and feel fresh as a daisy. Was even changing up out of the granny gear on the climbs at times. I never ever thought I'd be doing that so soon. I hate to say it, *but I'm actually enjoying the challenge of climbing*. Only negative, a slight tightening of the left achillies tendon.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/149075377
> 
> The hill segment http://www.strava.com/segments/1757391?filter=overall


This is what its about the challenge and doing it, no matter how far or high, it doesn't matter what others do on strava, its you improving and that gives you a buzz.

I am not going to get started on the granny gear thing @Mo1959 will have a go at me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Whoops just got this






Is this me replacing drink with something else.

Just to add about the granny gear, my triple is geared higher than some compacts, and @Mo1959 I am thinking of changing it again.

And talking of milestones I will give a fuller account in a few weeks when I have been riding for two years, but I passed 14,000 miles today, mind you @Supersuperleeds could knock that out in six months


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Jun 2014)

When I started in April, I contemplated changing the cassette because I thought I didn't have a low enough gear. But I stuck with it, and am happy today that I did. Lowest gear is 34:26 but was mostly using 34:24 today with some 34:22 for good measure.


----------



## GreigM (3 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> The hill segment http://www.strava.com/segments/1757391?filter=overall



Hill? that's a mountain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> When I started in April, I contemplated changing the cassette because I thought I didn't have a low enough gear. But I stuck with it, and am happy today that I did. Lowest gear is 34:26 but was mostly using 34:24 today with some 34:22 for good measure.


What cassette you got.
I dropped down to 30x21 for a 15% section, but the rest was on the 40 or 52 ring, the 30th front only really gives me two extra low gears than the 40 (well three but there is only an inch between the 40x27 and the 30x21) but what the 30th is useful for is climbing as gives me more choice, but in general riding I am on the 40th.
I have 52/40/30 front and 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27, but I am thinking of changing that to 13-14-15-16-17-18-20-23-26 as I dont like the jump from 17 to 19.


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Jun 2014)

Only 18 gears com


Nigelnaturist said:


> What cassette you got.
> I dropped down to 30x21 for a 15% section, but the rest was on the 40 or 52 ring, the 30th front only really gives me two extra low gears than the 40 (well three but there is only an inch between the 40x27 and the 30x21) but what the 30th is useful for is climbing as gives me more choice, but in general riding I am on the 40th.
> I have 52/40/30 front and 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27, but I am thinking of changing that to 13-14-15-16-17-18-20-23-26 as I dont like the jump from 17 to 19.


Only 16 gears 52:34 front 12:14:16:18:20:22:24:26 rear. Thats it.


----------



## AndyPeace (4 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @AndyPeace Nice Priorities Andy. 1) Pause Garmin. 2) Check Bike 3) Show disgust for ignorant passers by. 4) Check self for injuries. That's about right!



I'll add to that fall in such a way as to only loose skin and not damage the paintwork on the bike  I've yet to find a single mark on the frame or fork. 
The full update...Cosmetic damage to the top part of the shifters...both sides and a minnor (and I mean minnor) scrape to the back of the saddle right hand side. Headset had come loose fractionally and had to straighten up the hoods. I've been back out and both bike and confidence are in good shape. Feeling a little weak on my right hand side, especailly my wrist and elbow. Legs a bit sore and stiff but still works. I have a small hole in my right shoe on the side and I have 1 tiny scrape on my hand, barley noticable. The gloves are a right off.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Came off my Madone on the way home :/ Hit some loose stone on a corner and down I went. Bike seems ok, though shifters have taken a hit and both are scratched and misaliged. I've grazed my knee, hip and elbow on the right hand side. Was a bit shook up and thoughly disgusted at the 3 cars that drove by leaving me lying on the ground, one of whom saw me go down. The drivers should be ashamed.


Glad you are ok though Andy. Take it easy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jun 2014)

@AndyPeace better the gloves than the hands.
@Trevor_P I was more referring to what make and model as it's a set of ratios I haven't come across.

One other thing from yesterday my avg HR was only 129bpm. which when you consider it was about twice the climb rate of Sundays ride with a some climbs peaking at 10-15% even though quite short, has surprised me, my avg hr then was 132bpm.


----------



## Trevor_P (4 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @AndyPeace better the gloves than the hands.
> @Trevor_P I was more referring to what make and model as it's a set of ratios I haven't come across.
> 
> One other thing from yesterday my avg HR was only 129bpm. which when you consider it was about twice the climb rate of Sundays ride with a some climbs peaking at 10-15% even though quite short, has surprised me, my avg hr then was 132bpm.


Sora, on a carrera virtuoso.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2014)

Well, stuck to plan and did a very slow and relaxed run on the hybrid. Probably my slowest speed for several months but I really enjoyed it. Peaceful little single track roads. Hardly saw any cars. Listening to the larks singing and watching the hares running around. Still some young lambs too as they are always later on hill ground. Watched a red Virgin hot air balloon for ages as well.

Because I had taken it so easy I was finally able to get up this little pig of a hill without stopping, albeit in the lowest gear but I'm glad I know I can do it now.
http://app.strava.com/segments/1418531?filter=overall

So, any newbies worrying about speeds and distances and comparing yourselves to others who always seem to go further and faster than you, I only averaged 13.2mph this morning but had great fun and, at the end of the day, that's what it's all about.

Happy riding!


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jun 2014)

Wise words @Mo1959 I only push myself because I don't go as far (normally) but enjoy the slow pace when out on a family ride.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Only 18 gears com
> 
> Only 16 gears 52:34 front 12:14:16:18:20:22:24:26 rear. Thats it.



Well I am glad to have the 32 tooth at the back still (admittedly I have a compact not a triple)
On my bike the gears that don't get used are the faster ones!



AndyPeace said:


> I'll add to that fall in such a way as to only loose skin and not damage the paintwork on the bike  I've yet to find a single mark on the frame or fork.
> The full update...Cosmetic damage to the top part of the shifters...both sides and a minnor (and I mean minnor) scrape to the back of the saddle right hand side. Headset had come loose fractionally and had to straighten up the hoods. I've been back out and both bike and confidence are in good shape. Feeling a little weak on my right hand side, especailly my wrist and elbow. Legs a bit sore and stiff but still works. I have a small hole in my right shoe on the side and I have 1 tiny scrape on my hand, barley noticable. The gloves are a right off.



Well at least damage to yourself & bike is limited
I suppose the old saying is true, you have to get back on. Hope it doesn't unnerve you at all.



Mo1959 said:


> Well, stuck to plan and did a very slow and relaxed run on the hybrid. Probably my slowest speed for several months but I really enjoyed it. Peaceful little single track roads. Hardly saw any cars. Listening to the larks singing and watching the hares running around. Still some young lambs too as they are always later on hill ground. Watched a red Virgin hot air balloon for ages as well.
> 
> Because I had taken it so easy I was finally able to get up this little pig of a hill without stopping, albeit in the lowest gear but I'm glad I know I can do it now.
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1418531?filter=overall
> ...



It is enjoyable all different ways, but I do find that part of the enjoyment is in pushing myself at least a bit


----------



## Harv (4 Jun 2014)

Decided to sell my Brompton. 

How do I change my username? Doesn't sound apt anymore.


----------



## Learnincurve (4 Jun 2014)

How about in the location box you put "the artist formally known as"?


----------



## MattMM (4 Jun 2014)

Bit of a meh ride today unfortunately owing to what I hope is a quick fix and not a major mech issue. Serious knocking/ loud ticking from my crankset area, which meant I took it easy and stuck to a major cycle route in case of a full-blown mechanical requiring rescue. Going to have a serious clean and TLC session as soon as the rain eases up, if not it's off to my friendly local LBS.

http://www.strava.com/activities/149321315


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jun 2014)

Brompton said:


> Decided to sell my Brompton.
> 
> How do I change my username? Doesn't sound apt anymore.


Think you have to ask @Shaun


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Jun 2014)

Another short loop this morning. TBH I was a bit tired from last nights shift but wanted to get out in the sun although it was a bit windy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/149685461


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Another short loop this morning. TBH I was a bit tired from last nights shift but wanted to get out in the sun although it was a bit windy.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/149685461


Well done. It's been raining here pretty much constantly since 1pm yesterday and I couldn't face getting soaked. Finally gone off so might get a dry dog walk this afternoon hopefully.


----------



## matth411 (5 Jun 2014)

Well it is bloody windy here today. Just had a quick blast up to the LBS to discuss my rattling when pedalling situation. Typically, it didn't do it when he test rode it. But booked it in for their "platinum service" which basically gets the bike as good as new. And cleaned thoroughly. Oh and I have a stretched chain. A huge total of 2.5 miles for the day. Is it ok to ride with a (slightly) stretched chain? I already get the "jump" when pedalling hard.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> Well it is bloody windy here today. Just had a quick blast up to the LBS to discuss my rattling when pedalling situation. Typically, it didn't do it when he test rode it. But booked it in for their "platinum service" which basically gets the bike as good as new. And cleaned thoroughly. Oh and I have a stretched chain. A huge total of 2.5 miles for the day. Is it ok to ride with a (slightly) stretched chain? I already get the "jump" when pedalling hard.



It is okay to ride with the chain, but you may end up needing the cassette replacing as well if the LBS hasn't already advised it.


----------



## matth411 (5 Jun 2014)

@Supersuperleeds He did advise it, but said he would have a look and see if it is past the point of no return, so to speak. I am guessing that seems as I have the jump when pedalling that I probably need one anyway. Also mentioned that some chains only have a lifespan of around 500 miles, this one is up to 1000 now.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> @Supersuperleeds He did advise it, but said he would have a look and see if it is past the point of no return, so to speak. I am guessing that seems as I have the jump when pedalling that I probably need one anyway. Also mentioned that some chains only have a lifespan of around 500 miles, this one is up to 1000 now.


Probably sensible to change both at the same time, but I think he is talking tosh quoting a lifespan of 500 miles! A well looked after chain should last at least a couple of thousand miles I would have thought.


----------



## matth411 (5 Jun 2014)

I would have thought they had a few thousand miles in them too. But at the same time, I don't expect hybrid components to last as much as I would a road bike. Or is that my newbie inexperience thinking that?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> I would have thought they had a few thousand miles in them too. But at the same time, I don't expect hybrid components to last as much as I would a road bike. Or is that my newbie inexperience thinking that?


Many hybrids share the same components so shouldn't make a difference really. I'm still on my 3rd chain on my road bike and it has done 9,000 miles.


----------



## matth411 (5 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the info @Mo1959 I guess he will find out if the chain is properly stretched when the service is going on. He said "it seems stretched" so there is a possibility that it isn't.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2014)

I don't look after my chains as well as I should and I get a few thousand miles out of them, mind you I do tend to ride them well beyond what I should and end up changing the cassette at the same time. Though I did change the Tricross chain early enough not to have to change the cassette t'other week.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jun 2014)

Two rides
Another short trip into Staines for another two appointments on the hybrid
Second appointment was my new reading glasses. This is the second pair and they were still wrong.
Aaargh

Rapid lunch and went out on about 24 miles loop to Chobham
I say about as I managed to clip a fast mile off at the start of the return journey, and about 4 miles near the end,
The outward journey was against the wind and had the longish incline up (with a few smaller downs), so was pleased to be averaging 15.5 mph halfway.
Now don't really know what I did but would guess 24 miles @ about 16.2 mph. Climbing a little more that Strava says = say about 750 feet
http://www.strava.com/activities/149718773

It was bliss to be back on the road bike after 2 hybrid rides


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2014)

Brompton said:


> Decided to sell my Brompton.
> 
> How do I change my username? Doesn't sound apt anymore.



Do you mind if i ask you why youre geting rid of your brompton.


----------



## Cold (5 Jun 2014)

Failed on two hills and eventually got up the third one quite pleased with that.

http://www.strava.com/activities/149725749/overview


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> @Supersuperleeds He did advise it, but said he would have a look and see if it is past the point of no return, so to speak. I am guessing that seems as I have the jump when pedalling that I probably need one anyway. Also mentioned that some chains only have a *lifespan of around 500 miles*, this one is up to 1000 now.


Wouldn't be any use to @Supersuperleeds or @Mo1959 them chains, not last two weeks.
Its also 0.4 of a mile more than I have done today.
Could be your chain creaking.
As Chris says, I do try looking after mine and 5,000 miles is not uncommon on my bike, cassette well thats another story, they dont get chance to wear out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Would be any use to @Supersuperleeds or @Mo1959 them chains, not last two weeks.
> Its also 0.4 of a mile more than I have done today.



499.6 miles in day


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 499.6 miles in day


I wish, would be catching you up no problem then.


----------



## Razzle (5 Jun 2014)

Fettled the gears - cable stretch I think ( new bike) also turned the seatpost clamp round, read somewhere that it was meant to aid the grip onto the post.

Gears seem OK on a little 3mile spin I did....

http://www.strava.com/activities/149894130

Looks like some good rides gone in this week so far, not spent as much time on here as usual..


----------



## Harv (5 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Do you mind if i ask you why youre geting rid of your brompton.



The model I have is quite old so needs a lot doing to it. Last service cost me near £100. 

I'll probably get another in the future as it's easily the best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2014)

Nice morning here but my dad went in to hospital yesterday so I didn't want to stay out too long just in case there is any news so did just over 28 miles but put in a really hard effort (well for me anyway. Lol). Improved my times on a couple of segments so quite pleased.
http://app.strava.com/activities/150026332


----------



## morrisman (6 Jun 2014)

The sun is out, the wind has gone, so; Tesco's with the Sainted Mrs Morrisman then a cheeky 50 miles I think.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> The sun is out, the wind has gone, so; Tesco's with the Sainted Mrs Morrisman then a cheeky 50 miles I think.


Can you not get Mrs Morrisman interested in cycling? Really need a few more ladies in here


----------



## morrisman (6 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can you not get Mrs Morrisman interested in cycling? Really need a few more ladies in here


Unfortunately a serious balance/vertigo problem and being really scared of the thought of riding in any traffic means I have to go it alone.


----------



## Crankpoet (6 Jun 2014)

In February I started my 'training programme' for the RideLondon 100, which consists of trying to ride to work 2 or three times a week (10 miles each way through central London) and intending to do some longer rides when I could. Bought myself a secondhand Raleigh Airlite 300 (a revelation after MTB/Hybrids) and just been plugging away. Went for a ride this morning from east London to Epping, around 25 miles and was really pleased that even with traffic lights and a bit of traffic I managed to average 17mph, my fastest ever average on my longest ride so far but realised on my return (knackered) that if I am going to do 4 times this distance I will have to do a couple of really long rides - what distance should I aim for bearing in mind I don't have a lot of time most weeks?


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jun 2014)

Crankpoet said:


> In February I started my 'training programme' for the RideLondon 100, which consists of trying to ride to work 2 or three times a week (10 miles each way through central London) and intending to do some longer rides when I could. Bought myself a secondhand Raleigh Airlite 300 (a revelation after MTB/Hybrids) and just been plugging away. Went for a ride this morning from east London to Epping, around 25 miles and was really pleased that even with traffic lights and a bit of traffic I managed to average 17mph, my fastest ever average on my longest ride so far but realised on my return (knackered) that if I am going to do 4 times this distance I will have to do a couple of really long rides - what distance should I aim for bearing in mind I don't have a lot of time most weeks?


Nornal strategy would be to build up. All time in the saddle will help. but you need to be build up to at the very least 60 or 70 before the ride or it will be too much of a shock.
I am only doing London to Brighton (54) miles, and I have done 74 in training (though I will likely have to cycle to Clapham for the start).At the least you need to build up to 50but it sounds as though yu may have a way to go


----------



## Effyb4 (6 Jun 2014)

Crankpoet said:


> In February I started my 'training programme' for the RideLondon 100, which consists of trying to ride to work 2 or three times a week (10 miles each way through central London) and intending to do some longer rides when I could. Bought myself a secondhand Raleigh Airlite 300 (a revelation after MTB/Hybrids) and just been plugging away. Went for a ride this morning from east London to Epping, around 25 miles and was really pleased that even with traffic lights and a bit of traffic I managed to average 17mph, my fastest ever average on my longest ride so far but realised on my return (knackered) that if I am going to do 4 times this distance I will have to do a couple of really long rides - what distance should I aim for bearing in mind I don't have a lot of time most weeks?


 
I would try and get some longer rides in. I have been training for London to Southend. I started off doing 10 mile rides, then 15,20,25,30,35 mile rides and finally last weekend 40 miles. I feel that I could do the 52 miles I'm aiming for now. Don't worry too much about your speed. Try and pace yourself over longer distances.


----------



## Cold (6 Jun 2014)

Lovely and sunny here very windy in parts and I had some old guy shouting abuse at me because I went past him.

http://www.strava.com/activities/150115656


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jun 2014)

As I am ever so slightly tapering off towards the L2B, instead of riding this afternoon cleaned and lubed the bike
(Will still ride on Sundfay though)


----------



## morrisman (6 Jun 2014)

Well did the promised 50, legs were tired so no great shakes on speed and a snakebite puncture from a pothole which I hit when avoiding another pothole. But all in all a nice ride out and the Strava segment where I punctured shows 21 mins where my normal duration is 9-10 mins so a good time for a retube then (Always look on the bright side of life).

http://www.strava.com/activities/150158717


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 finally gotten around to fitting the new tyres today - now that I have a pair of them!  They were not that much easier to fit to my Fulcrum Racing 7 CX rims! It make take a few weeks to find out if I am any faster on them unless I get out on Sunday though! Op is on Monday and sitting on a saddle for a while could be 'interesting'...


----------



## Ciar (6 Jun 2014)

Not much to report, but since restarting cycling and signing up to the forum, i have dropped just over 26 lbs, as for mileage i am up to 4 days a week commuting + riding the MTB on weekends when i have time.

and my mileage for the year 995m compared to all of last year which was 837 

still got pies to lose but just not as many as previously


----------



## morrisman (6 Jun 2014)

Re my snakebite puncture, two roadies rode passed whilst I was fixing it with out so much as an 'You OK?'. Miserable gits! There I feel better now 

On the up side riding through town saw a bunch of school kids on a pedestrian refuge about to launch themselves across my path, then the boy in the front stopped them, I said 'Thanks', he said 'Your are welcome'. Brightened up my day.


----------



## Learnincurve (6 Jun 2014)

New hybrid is here, and was in many, many pieces. The brakes were an absolute_ mess_. Everything was out of kilter to the point where the front right pad was connecting with the tire. I pretty much had to lean how to disassemble and reassemble V brakes today. Turns out this 19 inch frame exactly fits me with the seat slammed right down, it's not light and I'm debating building on it. I'm changing the tires/inner tubes and seat this weekend for a start. The hidden bonus of assembling was that I know that the seat weighs at least 2lb, it is a very stupid seat and is stopping me from fitting my rear rack.


----------



## matth411 (6 Jun 2014)

Just got back from a 48.9 mile ride (can I just call this a 49er?) The route I took I have done parts of it in reverse, I prefer the reverse route as I didn't realise the hills that I go down were actually that steep. Went over the Burton marshlands which is a Sustrans route, and has a lot of sheep. They are bigger than previously thought haha. Got chatting to a guy called Steve from Sustrans, he asked if I enjoyed the route and also if I support them (which I do) But yeah, he was a nice enough guy, as was pretty much everybody today. No close passes, roadies saying hello, MTB'ers saying hello, pedestrians saying hello. All in all a very good day, especially getting a top 3 on a short but sharp incline segment that I have only done twice. 

Anyway, I'm rambling... http://www.strava.com/activities/150174181


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Mo1959 finally gotten around to fitting the new tyres today - now that I have a pair of them!  They were not that much easier to fit to my Fulcrum Racing 7 CX rims! It make take a few weeks to find out if I am any faster on them unless I get out on Sunday though! Op is on Monday and sitting on a saddle for a while could be 'interesting'...


I found them really easy to fit on my Mavic rims but it seems to be the luck of the draw which rims are slightly easier/tougher.

Hope the op goes well and you are not in too much discomfort!

Just back from visiting my dad in hospital. It has felt a long day. Quick bite to eat then get my patient dog out at last. Beautiful evening for a walk after a stuffy hospital.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jun 2014)

@morrisman I had the other end of the scale this morning, I was about to take a left junction off the main road, when I saw an elderly gentleman (well turns out he wasn't) he stepped out with out looking, but because I was aware of what he was about to do i was able to go round him and say to him don't you look before crossing, he called me a twat and did I have a bell, I said I was aware of what you were doing and avoided you, you just stepped out to which he called me a twat again.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @morrisman I had the other end of the scale this morning, I was about to take a left junction of the main road, when I saw an elderly gentleman (well turns out he wasn't) he stepped out with out looking, but because I was aware of what he was about to do i was able to go round him and say to him don't you look before crossing, he called me a twat and did I have a bell, I said I was aware of what you were doing and avoided you, you just stepped out to which he called me a twat again.



 sorry Nigel. Couldnt help it


----------



## Coggy (6 Jun 2014)

Had a great fun ride this evening. 

Really enjoyed it and averaged about 14.5mph I think

https://www.strava.com/activities/150232103


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just a quick loop this morning, first on the road bike for a week.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/148508073
> 
> Pesky work and life getting in the way of riding!



I'm the same. It's been a week since I rode too due to work and other commitments (plus a bit of early-week recovery from Sunday's ride). Just logged on here too, and so many posts to catch up on 

Well done everybody, particularly those I miss acknowledging - it's not intentional.


----------



## L14M (7 Jun 2014)

Been a week here too!

Why? 

Well, last week I did 70 odd miles, I was pleased, but then on monday I did something to my foot playing football, must have badly pulled a muscle and I've been walking kind of bad since!
Well its getting better and I could have gone out for a ride today but its rainy and I'm going to a party in the evening. The rain has ruined my chances yet again!

Liam


----------



## morrisman (7 Jun 2014)

Well 4 days off now as I'm off to Suffolk with the other members of my ceilidh band and some other musicians for our annual 4 day walking/playing and, for them drinking, holiday. As the only teetotaler guess I'm Responsible Adult again 

Mind you we have hired bikes for one day but I guess it will be for a 5 mile trundle not a 'Proper Ride'


----------



## matth411 (7 Jun 2014)

I am glad it is a rest day/terrible weather as my knees are feeling rather fragile today after yesterdays ride. I blame the hills and head wind. Evil things when combined. Have a good guys, I'm off to eat my body weight in bacon.


----------



## Harv (7 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Think you have to ask @Shaun



Thanks. Shaun sorted this for me.


----------



## Coggy (7 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> I am glad it is a rest day/terrible weather as my knees are feeling rather fragile today after yesterdays ride. I blame the hills and head wind. Evil things when combined. Have a good guys, I'm off to eat my body weight in bacon.



I have a bit of tendonitis behind my right knee. Wondering if I need to lower my seat a tad of whether I have just over done it or something. Ice pack tonight as hoping to complete a 45 mile ride tomorrow.


----------



## matth411 (7 Jun 2014)

@Coggy I was off the bike for first 3 months of the year because of my knee. Purely inexperience of trying to go up hills in a high gear because I wanted to go fast. Had a similar click, to the one in December, yesterday. But no instant pain. Yesterday was similar but not deliberate. Went round a corner in a decent gear only for the road to incline immediately after the corner, as I was going down the gears my knee clicked quite painfully but not a lasting pain. The frozen peas came out as soon as I got home just in case though. Mainly my quads and calf muscles that are still on fire today with a lingering ache in my knees. There is a rule of thumb about seat height and knee pains. Someone on here will know. Hope the 45 miler goes alright!


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Jun 2014)

Armed with a new navigational guidance system (okay a Garmin), I ventured into what was uncharted territory for me & crossed the border into Wiltshire to seek out some hills which we are sadly lacking in the New Forest. As it turned out the transition from forest roads to country lanes was an absolute pleasure with some stunning countryside views & although this was neither my quickest ride or my longest route the 62 odd miles has got to be one of my favourite rides to date. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/150570013


----------



## Brava210 (7 Jun 2014)

Done my first ever 30 miler today, bottom is a bit sore though 

http://www.strava.com/activities/150619899


----------



## matth411 (7 Jun 2014)

Decent average speed too @Brava210 higher than what I can manage over 6 miles haha. Well done on the ride!


----------



## Harv (7 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> Done my first ever 30 miler today, bottom is a bit sore though
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150619899



Congrats. 

I've not hit 30 myself get but got a big sense of achievement first time I hit 20 miles. 

Hopefully it won't be to long before I join the 30 plus club with you.


----------



## Brava210 (7 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I've not hit 30 myself get but got a big sense of achievement first time I hit 20 miles.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be to long before I join the 30 plus club with you.




Cheers, Good luck with yours, Its the wind the hills and the road that makes it difficult


----------



## Brava210 (7 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> Decent average speed too @Brava210 higher than what I can manage over 6 miles haha. Well done on the ride!



Its the Garmin display of Average speed that does the trick, even though my legs say different.


----------



## matth411 (7 Jun 2014)

I only use my phone in my pocket so can't see current stats. Might have to purchase a garmin to keep track while I am out and about.


----------



## Coggy (7 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> Done my first ever 30 miler today, bottom is a bit sore though
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150619899



Well done !

Did a 34 miler last week. If all goes to plan I am doing a 45 miler tomorrow. We'll see ! Might result in a phone call to missus or a cab back home !


----------



## stevey (7 Jun 2014)

42 miles planned tomorrow with the o/h should be fun. Depends how I feel might carry on after we get back


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2014)

Was going to have a day off as it rained constantly most of yesterday afternoon and evening and the roads were very waterlogged last night. However, it is currently looking lovely and the sun is out. Wonder if I should just have a quick hour and try and avoid the puddles or just leave it until tomorrow when it looks like the roads will be dry??? Lol


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Jun 2014)

It's the Thurrock cycle marathon today. It should be good training for London to Southend and riding with a lot of other people. I'm glad the sun is shining and the wind has died down a bit.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2014)

Well doing an easy 30ish miles today. Next week is L2B so I must take it easy


----------



## stevey (8 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well doing an easy 30ish miles today. Next week is L2B so I must take it easy


Hope the weather holds for you


----------



## GreigM (8 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Was going to have a day off as it rained constantly most of yesterday afternoon and evening and the roads were very waterlogged last night. However, it is currently looking lovely and the sun is out. Wonder if I should just have a quick hour and try and avoid the puddles or just leave it until tomorrow when it looks like the roads will be dry??? Lol



Hoping it stays lovely for my little charity ride today, so glad it was not yesterday or I would have needed scuba gear


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2014)

GreigM said:


> Hoping it stays lovely for my little charity ride today, so glad it was not yesterday or I would have needed scuba gear


Hope so......have fun. 

I decided to give it a miss. Poor dog has only had 20 - 30 minute quick walks last few days with visiting dad in hospital so decided to take her a decent walk this morning instead. Tomorrow is looking ok so hopefully get out then.


----------



## Trevor_P (8 Jun 2014)

Following on from last Sundays 50 mile failure (or 44.1 mile success depending on how you look at it ) I'm off to try again in a minute or two. Largely the same route with a couple more small hills thrown in for good measure. Had muesli for breakfast, and a stirring, sugar laden coffee. Water bottles topped, banana's and snacks ready. Put the phone on charge for Strava last night..... Forgot to switch it on . It's amazing how long it takes to charge up from 3%. Note to self - Must get a Garmin soon. Plus side, weather looks astonishing  and its warm enough for sleeveless and shorts already.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jun 2014)

Still not hopeful for a good ride today. I've been busy, six days on the trot at work and the boys have been winding OH up when I'm not here. Best not ask to disappear for a few hours on my own! Think I'll try for a slow ride with the boys and send oh of for a quiet relaxing bath.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Still not hopeful for a good ride today. I've been busy, six days on the trot at work and the boys have been winding OH up when I'm not here. Best not ask to disappear for a few hours on my own! Think I'll try for a slow ride with the boys and send oh of for a quiet relaxing bath.


That's nice.....I am sure she will appreciate that.


----------



## MattMM (8 Jun 2014)

Had to bale out just a few miles in today, had a broken spoke replaced yesterday but it's looking like the whole wheel needs either respoked or replaced as it's still making a racket. Gutted, specially since weather was excellent. Ah well, off to LBS tomorrow


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> Done my first ever 30 miler today, bottom is a bit sore though
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150619899



You encouraged me to break my 30 mile duck as well. Just did my longest ride ever:

http://www.strava.com/activities/150893978

Man that hurt. First time on SPD's as well. Although I'm sure they helped my average speed I found them too faffy and made the ride less enjoyable. Not sure whether I'll use them again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> You encouraged me to break my 30 mile duck as well. Just did my longest ride ever:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150893978
> 
> Man that hurt. First time on SPD's as well. Although I'm sure they helped my average speed I found them too faffy and made the ride less enjoyable. Not sure whether I'll use them again.


Seriously you will get use to them, I couldn't imagine riding without them these days. well done on getting to if you did this far 31.069 miles you also got a metric half century under your belt.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> You encouraged me to break my 30 mile duck as well. Just did my longest ride ever:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150893978
> 
> Man that hurt. First time on SPD's as well. Although I'm sure they helped my average speed *I found them too faffy and made the ride less enjoyable. *Not sure whether I'll use them again.


I think that's kind of how I feel about them too. Occasionally think about trying them but have put it off so far. 

Well done on the ride though.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2014)

Did a run - was supposed to be with a group but I cocked up
So did a nice run through the park & then down Drift Road where a number of time trials are held and back.
Probably a bit faster than i meant but was not excessive effort

Went past a Sky Ride, included some quite young kids and adults. They were quite well strung out.

Despite my intention not to tweak the bike, I put the saddle uo - only about 5 mm and rotated the bars a little to make using the drops a little more comfortable,

33.6 miles at 15.6 mph with about 1135 feet of climbing (Strava nicked most of it but Garmin has 1135 feet.)
http://www.strava.com/activities/150894521


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jun 2014)

I nice ride round to the park with the Tag team to give other half a rest.

http://www.strava.com/activities/150919486


Time to get Max a road bike I think, as on the road he gets right down on the bars to gain speed ( it's a mountain bike)



Mo1959 said:


> That's nice.....I am sure she will appreciate that.


You would have thought so, but no to my amazement she washed and polished the kitchen floor!


----------



## stevey (8 Jun 2014)

Just a cruise, but have developed a clonk type of noise whenever i put my hands on the hoods but strangly disappears when i hold the down tube 

http://www.strava.com/activities/150925683


----------



## Brava210 (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> You encouraged me to break my 30 mile duck as well. Just did my longest ride ever:
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150893978
> 
> Man that hurt. First time on SPD's as well. Although I'm sure they helped my average speed I found them too faffy and made the ride less enjoyable. Not sure whether I'll use them again.



That Brilliant. stick with the pedals it takes a while to get used to them.....Well Done!!!


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Just a cruise, but have developed a clonk type of noise whenever i put my hands on the hoods but strangly disappears when i hold the down tube
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150925683


The like is for the ride not the clonk! 

Has something worked its way loose on the bars?


----------



## Coggy (8 Jun 2014)

Went out to do 40 and broke the 50 ! 

Chuffed

https://www.strava.com/activities/150937228


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

Here's my effort my data is 50.64 miles (81.5Km) @ 16.15mph with 1783ft (35.21ft/mile) so a pretty easy ride really. *Catching the bus at Donny* 
Last time I did the hill in the middle was the 2nd day I had the Viking and was going to London in 2008 almost to the day (that being a Tuesday) it defeated me that day, but I was carry quite a bit of kit.


----------



## stevey (8 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> The like is for the ride not the clonk!
> 
> Has something worked its way loose on the bars?



Thanks... Well the stem is tight so is the seat post and saddle have just put some lube into the spoke nipples read somewhere that causes (clonking) just been up & down the road no sound sooooo here's hoping


----------



## Trevor_P (8 Jun 2014)

Damn phone battery went flat again. Had everything turned off except GPS. I managed to break my 50 duck @ 54 miles dead. Only recorded 47.9 though. Definitely need a Garmin. Legs sore like last week at about the same miles in to the trip but careful massaging and economy of effort saw me home.

http://www.strava.com/activities/150943516


----------



## Brava210 (8 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> Went out to do 40 and broke the 50 !
> 
> Chuffed
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/150937228



Top job, 50 miler - Scary - I hope to achieve that sometime soon.


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> Went out to do 40 and broke the 50 !
> 
> Chuffed
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/150937228



Congrats. Really impressive.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2014)

Was surprised when I really looked got a few PRs I set.


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Seriously you will get use to them, I couldn't imagine riding without them these days. well done on getting to if you did this far 31.069 miles you also got a metric half century under your belt.





Mo1959 said:


> I think that's kind of how I feel about them too. Occasionally think about trying them but have put it off so far.
> 
> Well done on the ride though.



Decided to sell my SPD shoes. I couldn't get on with clipless. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-scott-mtb-size-44-spd-shoes.158063/#post-3122698


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Thanks... Well the stem is tight so is the seat post and saddle have just put some lube into the *spoke* nipples read somewhere that causes (clonking) just been up & down the road no sound sooooo here's hoping


They tend to go bang, well mine do


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Decided to sell my SPD shoes. I couldn't get on with clipless.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-scott-mtb-size-44-spd-shoes.158063/#post-3122698


It takes a few rides, but honestly they are worth persevering with, almost like everyone I was apprehensive at first, and struggled to clip in rather than out, and even now dont get it 100% of the time, but when it comes to spinning and knowing my feet won't slip, I wont go back to flats or even clips, its much easier to clip-in, in the dark compared with clips.



Trevor_P said:


> Damn phone battery went flat again. Had everything turned off except GPS. I managed to break my 50 duck @ 54 miles dead. Only recorded 47.9 though. Definitely need a Garmin. Legs sore like last week at about the same miles in to the trip but careful massaging and economy of effort saw me home.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/150943516


Nice one.

When you get a gps think about what you want from it, Bryton do good units too and their web site gives oodles more info than garmin, different to strava, can export tcx files for strava, garmin or any other sighted you can't however upload a none bryton recorded tcx to their site, which I think is a little short sited, they do a comparable range to garmin, G 200 = Rider 20 in price, but vary in function, the bryton will do HR/CAD ect but not courses, the R 40 = G 500, R60 = G 800/810, the Rider 60 can be got new for about the £230-40 mark touch screen and voice directions via a bluetooth headset. At some point I hope to pick up a Rider 40 to replace the rider 20 I have as it has barometric reading for elevation which is supposed to be more accurate (regarding the barometric thing, I think the edge 705 is more accurate than the 500 I had) I use the rider 20 as a back up, as the 705 has a habit of switching itself off not a major problem, but it invariable happens at speed when you are watching it less or on a hill, making it look like you stopped 

The reason I went with a Garmin is that the computer sees it as an external device and you can do so much more at a low level, I use rwgps to plot a ride, include summits and valleys or any number of things, then use TCX converter to get the right avg speed (rwgps doesn't get this right on the free version), with tcx converter you can insert distance way points easily, I usually include 5K markers, I would love to try either a R50 or 60 to see what the mapping is like, I know you can insert Summits/Valleys on the route plotter, but its not the easiest to use, and whilst the mapping (breadcrumb trial) on the R35 I had worked it didn't like returning up the same road after doing a loop, for example it would be telling you to go back not sure if the 40 is the same, but that is why I got the 705 as much for the mapping, as in the two weeks I have had it I have done roads I have never been down before, which is what I missed about the 500, but the R20 was cheap £45 and did as I have said do HR/cad ect....

Going back to the Bryton site it will for example give an approximate weight loss and in conjunction with a HR monitor break this down in to carbs and fat, though like any unit at this price point the actual calories used is open to conjecture, so should only be used as a guide, but what is useful is comparing from ride to ride as the algorithms are the same, so for instance today i used 2616cals Friday i used 1787cals but i actually used less a mile today (mind you ft/mile Friday was more difficult) but for each HB I used more 0.099cals/HB today Friday 0.096, what this means is I was producing more power today but my HR was higher as was my speed.


----------



## moo (8 Jun 2014)

Rest day yesterday so decided to see just how far I've progressed from being out of breath doing 5 miles in January.

Second attempt at 50 miles:

http://www.strava.com/activities/151046328

Rather pleased with the speed, but my rear end isn't at all happy  

Hit the wall at 40 miles, 10 further than last weeks attempt.


----------



## GreigM (8 Jun 2014)

Enjoyed my charity ride - http://www.strava.com/activities/150969363

Lovely day for it as well with only a little spit of rain at the start and a few drops near the end but glorious sunshine all the way  even enjoyed going over the Forth Road Bridge which had me worried beforehand.


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the reply Nigel but I didn't get on with them. 

Although i went faster I didn't enjoy the ride as much as I normally do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It takes a few rides, *but honestly they are worth perverting with, *almost like everyone I was apprehensive at first, and struggled to clip in rather than out, and even now dont get it 100% of the time, but when it comes to spinning and knowing my feet won't slip, I wont go back to flats or even clips, its much easier to clip-in, in the dark compared with clips.



Nigel - what obscenities do you perform with cycling shoes? Is this a new fetish?


----------



## Bangers (8 Jun 2014)

Just shy of 30 miles today but have a bit of crash with a tree/bush which has left me a little battered but the bike remains intact


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nigel - what obscenities do you perform with cycling shoes? Is this a new fetish?


That would be telling  off to drill some holes now 

Corrected it by the way, thanks for the H.U.D.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

Bangers said:


> Just shy of 30 miles today but have a bit of crash with a tree/bush which has left me a little battered but the *bike remains intact*


Thats the main thing, hope your ok.


----------



## Coggy (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Congrats. Really impressive.


Thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jun 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nigel - what obscenities do you perform with cycling shoes? Is this a new fetish?


clearly he had just finished reading this thread. http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/give-me-some-dialogue-from-your-day.91901/post-3121886


----------



## Coggy (8 Jun 2014)

Brava210 said:


> Top job, 50 miler - Scary - I hope to achieve that sometime soon.



You will

I started in march 6.7 miles

Week later 21

Week later 31

Then nothing for 4 weeks due to holidays and other commitments

Then 24 killer

Then 34 last week loved it and easier

17 miles on Friday night.

Then today 50

Last 6 miles today were really tough which I think was a mental challenge knowing how close I was to the 50.

Feel fine tonight compared to how I felt last week and week before.


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Jun 2014)

Thurrock cycle marathon was great. Lots of people of all ages and abilities. I was quite happy with my average of 12.5 mph and managed fairly well up the only hill. I got quite a few PRs too. It was a very hot and sunny day. I should probably have drunk more water because I had a headache at the end of it.
http://www.strava.com/activities/150894618


----------



## Trevor_P (8 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist thanks for the info on the Bryton stuff. I'll take a good look. I like the idea of uploading routes to follow. Hrm and cadence also appeal . I was looking at the 800 really, but we'll see. Gear acquisition syndrome has taken hold, because I really fancy a decent bike too.


----------



## Brava210 (8 Jun 2014)

Coggy said:


> You will
> 
> I started in march 6.7 miles
> 
> ...





I'm going to give it a try.................Soon

Thanks for the support


----------



## moo (8 Jun 2014)

So far my advice on doing 50 odd miles with little experience is to have a rest day and take plenty of jelly babies - one every 10-20 minutes depending on exertion. Worked wonders for me today. Just try not to eat them all in the first half hour


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> So far my advice on doing 50 odd miles with little experience is to have a rest day and take plenty of jelly babies - one every 10-20 minutes depending on exertion. Worked wonders for me today. Just try not to eat them all in the first half hour



Like it. Never heard of that before. Might try some. Will have to hide them from the kids though 




Bangers said:


> Just shy of 30 miles today but have a bit of crash with a tree/bush which has left me a little battered but the bike remains intact



Hope you recover and are back out soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @Nigelnaturist thanks for the info on the Bryton stuff. I'll take a good look. I like the idea of uploading routes to follow. Hrm and cadence also appeal . I was looking at the 800 really, but we'll see. Gear acquisition syndrome has taken hold, because I really fancy a decent bike too.


You can up load course files to the bryton site and then to the unit, I am not sure but you might be able to with Brytonbridge (software to interface with the unit), i found both the R35 and R20 very accurate on the GPS side, but like all the odd section can wonder from time to time, except if following a course and the gps is locked to the road (this is with mapping on the 705)) 800 ect so I guess it will be on there, however I cant say if you transfer a course file you created externally it will have all the waypoints you put in (Bryton units) should do but as its something I have never done I cant say, this is my ride today from the R20 unit it doesn't have thermometer so there is no temp shown, but i usually get that from garmin connect, however my last three rides its not shown, so I am having to use the data from sportstracks. 
Bike well mines an 8 year old Viking Torino, its gone from 7sp triple to 9sp triple, still sorting out the best ratios, I think I have it sorted but it will have to wait till I can get a new cassette, I am happy with the 13-14-15-15-17 but I dont like the jump from 17-19 so i am going to change the 19-21-24-27 to 18-20-23-26 or 27, though I need a new RD my Sora 7/8sp one has worn out and has become a little unreliable on shifting, but most of all I want some decent wheels that dont go bang every so often


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

@Harv one of the quickest ways of getting energy, I munch flapjacks myself when I stop, I had one about half way round today, and about 3/4 of a 500ml bottle of tap water (through out the ride). I even set a p.b. just 5 miles or so from home by 7's over the p.b I set last week. http://www.strava.com/activities/150924271/segments/3470851617, but then some days like Friday which was a protracted sort of day, and I didn't eat much from when I left home 10am till late afternoon, I didn't ride well at all http://www.strava.com/activities/150177269


----------



## Harv (8 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Harv one of the quickest ways of getting energy, I munch flapjacks myself when I stop, I had one about half way round today, and about 3/4 of a 500ml bottle of tap water. I even set a p.b. just 5 miles or so from home by 7's over the p.b I set last week. http://www.strava.com/activities/150924271/segments/3470851617, but then some days like Friday which was a protracted sort of day, and I didn't eat much from when I left home 10am till late afternoon, I didn't ride well at all http://www.strava.com/activities/150177269



I'm learning all the tricks today. Will have get myself some flapjacks and sweets. 

I thought most people used these gels I've seen in the LBS.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I'm learning all the tricks today. Will have get myself some flapjacks and sweets.
> 
> I thought most people used these gels I've seen in the LBS.


Never used them in my life, probably why I am so slow  no sorry thats the bike, no the engine, o stuff it I am just slow, but fast enough for me to enjoy it. 
Isotonic drinks, fruit juice water I believe 25/75% mix touch of salt. Eat loads of carbs and ride loads, to the local shop (more than 100yrds) into town, just ride when you can.


----------



## fivepence (8 Jun 2014)

today goes down as a DNF, Bitten off more than I could chew, ended up seeking solace in a train station and commuted back home as I wanted get home before darkness approached.
Still though record distance and record elevation and first double metric which I have had on the cards for a few weeks now though triple fell well short

http://www.strava.com/activities/151152342


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I'm learning all the tricks today. Will have get myself some flapjacks and sweets.
> 
> I thought most people used these gels I've seen in the LBS.


I have got a few but they don't have a lot in and would need to keep taking at very regular intervals
Something a bit more solid seems better to me


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> today goes down as a DNF, Bitten off more than I could chew, ended up seeking solace in a train station and commuted back home as I wanted get home before darkness approached.
> Still though record distance and record elevation and first double metric which I have had on the cards for a few weeks now though triple fell well short
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/151152342


What you did, you did so well though


----------



## Coggy (8 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> So far my advice on doing 50 odd miles with little experience is to have a rest day and take plenty of jelly babies - one every 10-20 minutes depending on exertion. Worked wonders for me today. Just try not to eat them all in the first half hour


I took a Hi 5 energy drink an hour before ride plus a bowl of muesli then about an hour in I felt immense ! Took big handful of Haribo with me and definitely helped.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I'm learning all the tricks today. Will have get myself some flapjacks and sweets.
> 
> I thought most people used these gels I've seen in the LBS.


I think with the amount of cycling some of us do, those gels would leave us all bankrupt if we were to use them for each ride etc. Anyhow real food is much nicer IMO!

Eat what you want, just don't rely solely on sweets or sugary stuff, make sure there is a mixture of long term energy as well as short term energy (which is why people often recommend flapjacks - oats and sugar, or dried fruit & nuts).


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think with the amount of cycling some of us do, those gels would leave us all bankrupt if we were to use them for each ride etc. Anyhow real food is much nicer IMO!
> 
> Eat what you want, just don't rely solely on sweets or sugary stuff, make sure there is a mixture of long term energy as well as short term energy (which is why people often recommend flapjacks - oats and sugar, or dried fruit & nuts).


I keep the gels forlater stages of longer rides
I am currently getting carbs in my drink, though this is not necessarily enough. Energy bars is a favourite, usually wait for them to be n special offer


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I keep the gels forlater stages of longer rides
> I am currently getting carbs in my drink, though this is not necessarily enough. Energy bars is a favourite, usually wait for them to be n special offer


I keep a gel on me for emergency only. Drinks are water, water and usually water. I carry an isotonic tablet solely for emergency use (medical condition) and eat off Nakd bars (which are dates & cashew nuts). For rides over 30 miles, then I will usually eat 2 of them. 

(OK have to fly - off to hospital now for my op...sadly off the bike for a week or so....)


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I keep a gel on me for emergency only. Drinks are water, water and usually water. I carry an isotonic tablet solely for emergency use (medical condition) and eat off Nakd bars (which are dates & cashew nuts). For rides over 30 miles, then I will usually eat 2 of them.
> 
> (OK have to fly - off to hospital now for my op...sadly off the bike for a week or so....)


Good luck


----------



## stevey (9 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I keep a gel on me for emergency only. Drinks are water, water and usually water. I carry an isotonic tablet solely for emergency use (medical condition) and eat off Nakd bars (which are dates & cashew nuts). For rides over 30 miles, then I will usually eat 2 of them.
> 
> (OK have to fly - off to hospital now for my op...sadly off the bike for a week or so....)


All the best


----------



## Harv (9 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I keep a gel on me for emergency only. Drinks are water, water and usually water. I carry an isotonic tablet solely for emergency use (medical condition) and eat off Nakd bars (which are dates & cashew nuts). For rides over 30 miles, then I will usually eat 2 of them.
> 
> (OK have to fly - off to hospital now for my op...sadly off the bike for a week or so....)



Hope everything goes well with your op.


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Jun 2014)

Best luck for the op. I hope you're back on the bike soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn hope things go well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jun 2014)

Bike time. Grab it while you can!

http://www.strava.com/activities/151394857

Getting closer to my target of 10miles in 30 mins.

We also bought Max's birthday present today;
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_991567_langId_-1_categoryId_165607

Looking forward to going out with him on this.


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Jun 2014)

I was without doubt, the wettest woman in the world today. I especially liked the part where my jacket started funnelling water down the back of my trousers. Did 11.39 miles, all my averages went to pot with the attempting to find shelter from the lightning and whatnot as did the times, however at the one point it was not raining I did manage to go fast on the flat and got to 16.5 mph until the heavens opened yet again.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn hope everything goes ok and your back in the saddle soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jun 2014)

Whilst in Halfords this morning I saw this

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1016236_langId_-1_categoryId_165710





Looks like a good package to me.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Whilst in Halfords this morning I saw this
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1016236_langId_-1_categoryId_165710
> 
> ...


I can see that being given a new home very soon! Lol. Looks very nice. Just noticed it has proper mudguard eyelets too so would make a great all rounder.


----------



## morrisman (9 Jun 2014)

It turns out that spending £800 on aluminium and carbon rather spoils you for the joys of 17 mes on a hired tank like BSO. But a good time was has by me and my chums around Aldborough


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I keep a gel on me for emergency only. Drinks are water, water and usually water. I carry an isotonic tablet solely for emergency use (medical condition) and eat off Nakd bars (which are dates & cashew nuts). For rides over 30 miles, then I will usually eat 2 of them.
> 
> (OK have to fly - off to hospital now for my op...sadly off the bike for a week or so....)


All the best for your procedure. Heal quickly


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I'm learning all the tricks today. Will have get myself some flapjacks and sweets.
> 
> I thought most people used these gels I've seen in the LBS.



Different things work with different people, if your riding 3 times a week, a gel an hour can get quite expensive! I do use gels, but only for the longer distance rides, or extra hilly ones. I dont tend to use them as instructed, rather they supplement anything else I'm using (Haribo / bananas / flapjacks are all excellent during a ride, especially banana's as they are such a slow release energy giver). At times gels do seem to do the business though, I normally have one 5 minutes before a big hill.

If you do start getting into gels, they can be messy and a bit of a faff with the sticky rubbish left over, you can get around all that by using Salomon Gel Packs.

Review - http://runbikerace.com/2012/07/19/salomon-hydrapak-soft-flasks/

Available here (larger ones available too) - http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...6_e3OaKbASuLGDn2HuXTy9RoWqPw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

You just get it out, bite on the end, drink a bit, then store it back in your pocket. A small one (linked above) will hold 3 High 5 Gels, and top it off with a small amount of water.

Trust me, they are a godsend.



BrianEvesham said:


> Whilst in Halfords this morning I saw this
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId_1016236_langId_-1_categoryId_165710
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what Shimano Claris is, as that seems to be the dominant level of parts on that bike. Also, 10.5kg is heavier than the new Tribans by a whole kg iirc, same price too.



fivepence said:


> today goes down as a DNF, Bitten off more than I could chew, ended up seeking solace in a train station and commuted back home as I wanted get home before darkness approached.
> Still though record distance and record elevation and first double metric which I have had on the cards for a few weeks now though triple fell well short
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/151152342



Dude, 145 miles can never be classified as a DNF. DEFINITELY not in this thread! Impressive ride, and the climbing you did was immense too.


@SatNavSaysStraightOn - Hope your Op went well, and you have a speedy recovery.


My last ride out this week before the French Revolution. Aimed for 50 miles, but just fell short as I planned to do another lap, but the skies looked a bit miserable, and true enough the heavens opened 6 miles from home.

Most of the ride was done in hot and humid temperatures.

I finally installed the slime inner tubes, along with my new tyres (Michelin Pro4 Endurance) which are the same type as my blue ones, but they are the top level for anti P-Fairy visits. I wanted to try and do everything I could to mitigate the chance of a repeat of Huntingdon (2 punctures in the opening 6 miles, and a knackered tyre).

Also installed some new brake pads (Kool Stop Dura2) so with the mileage, and the weather turning was a pretty good run out to see how they performed, as well as bedding them in.

I found the Michelin Endurance definitely had less rolling speed than the service course, but the ride felt a lot less bumpy, so a fair trade off. What pleased me the most was 'endurance' tyres typically have less grip on wet surfaces according to reviews Ive read (drains, road markings etc) but I found the Michelins were very smooth and solid over all surfaces I went over, even while cornering, I even took the S-bend hill in RP much quicker than I have done recently.

The brake pads seemed to stop my bike at least twice as fast as the previous Kool Stops, I don't know if that was the upgrade from Dura to Dura 2 or maybe simply as they were new?

Oh, and I got some new trainers too, which seemed to grip my ludicrous MTB pedals fine, with no rubbing at all.

So am pretty much set, France will either be one of the best cycling trips I have had, or a complete disaster...but I have the kit to cope!






http://app.strava.com/activities/151531452

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Different things work with different people, if your riding 3 times a week, a gel an hour can get quite expensive! I do use gels, but only for the longer distance rides, or extra hilly ones. I dont tend to use them as instructed, rather they supplement anything else I'm using (Haribo / bananas / flapjacks are all excellent during a ride, especially banana's as they are such a slow release energy giver). At times gels do seem to do the business though, I normally have one 5 minutes before a big hill.
> 
> If you do start getting into gels, they can be messy and a bit of a faff with the sticky rubbish left over, you can get around all that by using Salomon Gel Packs.
> 
> ...


You'll b amazing. Have a wonderful time


----------



## fivepence (10 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Dude, 145 miles can never be classified as a DNF. DEFINITELY not in this thread! Impressive ride, and the climbing you did was immense too.



Your right , Looking back at it now I am happy to have done it, going up that epic hill past the wind turbines and then at the top standing in clear blue skies looking directly at Snowdon. Totally in bits today, bike still sitting in same position it was yesterday evening, probably a recovery ride Wednesday before another epic adventure.


----------



## BrianEvesham (10 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> I'm not sure what Shimano Claris is, as that seems to be the dominant level of parts on that bike. Also, 10.5kg is heavier than the new Tribans by a whole kg iirc, same price too.


Claris is the new name for Shimano entry level , old name 2300 (same as on my Triban 3) when I checked they are showing the same weight , 10.5 kg as the new Triban 500 but that has sora kit on it and own brand wheels, the Boardman has the Mavic's. 
I just thought it looked a nice bike.


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Claris is the new name for Shimano entry level , old name 2300 (same as on my Triban 3) when I checked they are showing the same weight , 10.5 kg as the new Triban 500 but that has sora kit on it and own brand wheels, the Boardman has the Mavic's.
> I just thought it looked a nice bike.



It's certainly attractive. 

I was thinking of the triban 5, which is 9.9kg.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

@Nomadski you want a bike thats good on weight 8.84Kgs with carbon forks, a tiagra compact double with shimano 501 wheels for £600


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Nomadski you want a bike thats good on weight 8.84Kgs with carbon forks, a tiagra compact double with shimano 501 wheels for £600


Don't we all! 
Heard it raining in the early hours so lay on in bed for a while. Still gloomy and puddly. Just going to treat the dog to a decent walk instead. Actually quite like riding every second day. Nice to have fresh legs for a change.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't we all!
> Heard it raining in the early hours so lay on in bed for a while. Still gloomy and puddly. Just going to treat the dog to a decent walk instead. Actually quite like riding every second day. Nice to have fresh legs for a change.


Yes I find that is best, general routine is Sunday, Wednesday Friday, and that Sunday- Weds gap seems long.
It is nice here now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't we all!
> Heard it raining in the early hours so lay on in bed for a while. Still gloomy and puddly. Just going to treat the dog to a decent walk instead. *Actually quite like riding every second day*. Nice to have fresh legs for a change.


You've got a nice bike 
Me too.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You've got a nice bike
> Me too.


Yep, it's somewhere between 9 and 10kgs. Can't remember exactly. 9.4 rings a bell. No complaints though.

Hopefully Dad is getting out of hospital today. Just waiting on a phone call from my step mum to say we can go in and pick him up later. There is so much needing done in his garden I think I am going to have to make an effort and get over a few times and try and help him as much as I detest gardening and it kills my back. Might have to cut back on the cycling for a week or so and try and at least get his cabbages, caulies, etc planted. He will have to supervise though as I haven't a clue. Lol. I can always cycle over if it's nice. It's only about 15 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> He will have to supervise though as I haven't a clue. Lol. * I can always cycle over if it's nice. It's only about 15 mile*s.


This is what I do some times to build up mileage, mind you I just ride about everywhere I go.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, it's somewhere between 9 and 10kgs. Can't remember exactly. 9.4 rings a bell. No complaints though.
> 
> Hopefully Dad is getting out of hospital today. Just waiting on a phone call from my step mum to say we can go in and pick him up later. There is so much needing done in his garden I think I am going to have to make an effort and get over a few times and try and help him as much as I detest gardening and it kills my back. Might have to cut back on the cycling for a week or so and try and at least get his cabbages, caulies, etc planted. He will have to supervise though as I haven't a clue. Lol. I can always cycle over if it's nice. It's only about 15 miles.


Hope Dad is OK
I know what it's like as went through a lengthy spell with Dad being in variable health


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, it's somewhere between 9 and 10kgs. Can't remember exactly. 9.4 rings a bell. No complaints though.
> 
> Hopefully Dad is getting out of hospital today. Just waiting on a phone call from my step mum to say we can go in and pick him up later. There is so much needing done in his garden I think I am going to have to make an effort and get over a few times and try and help him as much as I detest gardening and it kills my back. Might have to cut back on the cycling for a week or so and try and at least get his cabbages, caulies, etc planted. He will have to supervise though as I haven't a clue. Lol. I can always cycle over if it's nice. It's only about 15 miles.


Not sure on the weight of mine, Think it is around the same.


----------



## Harv (10 Jun 2014)

Mine is 9.5kg if we're comparing.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I keep a gel on me for emergency only. Drinks are water, water and usually water. I carry an isotonic tablet solely for emergency use (medical condition) and eat off Nakd bars (which are dates & cashew nuts). For rides over 30 miles, then I will usually eat 2 of them.
> 
> (OK have to fly - off to hospital now for my op...sadly off the bike for a week or so....)



Good luck. Hope it goes well.


----------



## GreigM (10 Jun 2014)

Think my Triban is about 10kg, if I lost a stone then it would be a good saving on weight


----------



## L14M (10 Jun 2014)

My zelos weighs 11kg fully loaded with shimano r501s saving 800g!


----------



## L14M (10 Jun 2014)

That's with spare tunes and a saddle bag.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2014)

Re all the bike weights, I've no idea what any of mine weigh, until I am a skinny bugger it doesn't really matter


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2014)

When I was on the hybrid the other day was aware how much heavier it was


----------



## Learnincurve (10 Jun 2014)

I have no idea how much my older 700c hybrid weighs, if someone said it was more than 20kg I would not be at all surprised. 

Did 16 miles on it today, average speed was 7.1 mph but totally meaningless because I kept stop starting to adjust things and like a moron the two bits of the tool kit I needed, I didn't bring with me so my handlebars were too low and my seat was tilted up. Really really hoping all my orders turn up tomorrow so I can go out Thursday, waiting on new brake handles, rear rack and backpack as the seams on mine started coming apart which ain't good.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

Weight wise mine stripped starts at 12Kg but usually 13-14Kg+ with mudguards saddle bag water pump, garmin bryton and 92Kg with me. 
51.2miles and only one p.b. avg of 14.58mph told you the bike was heavy, however there is a stack of new segments I have never done so if include them it would be loads 
@Learnincurve I hope my proper road RD turns up tomorrow fed up with trim the RD whilst riding. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/151843438


----------



## Kins (10 Jun 2014)

Still only able to manage 10-12 miles at a time with me back. Power kept going off and on all morning so even though it was wet and windy I decided to go out as couldn't get anything done. No guards on my bike so came back with a wet arse but a nice ride. Stopped for a rest at the miners memorial for the Gleision Mine tragedy and had a chat with a women whose dog would not stop sniffing my arse. Was very embarrassing.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> That's with *spare tunes *and a saddle bag.


Lol.......music while you cycle?


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.......music while you cycle?



Looney tunes maybe?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Re all the bike weights, I've no idea what any of mine weigh, until I am a skinny bugger it doesn't really matter


You surely must be by now?? Surprised you are not away to a shadow with these miles. I know that's when I get rid of my winter excess once my miles creep up again.


----------



## young Ed (10 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Mine is 9.5kg if we're comparing.


what bike? carbon?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Harv (10 Jun 2014)

young Ed said:


> what bike? carbon?
> Cheers Ed



No. It's a Trek 1.1 nothing fancy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

young Ed said:


> what bike? carbon?
> Cheers Ed


Probably not, planet-x do a alu/carbon forks at 8.8 nominal weight with a Tiagra group set the Triban 5 comes in at under 10Kgs with a sora triple 9sp


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jun 2014)

thanks all for the best wishes.
back from hospital this afternoon having stayed overnight for something that was down as a day op  
so ended up in overnight and the ward I was on won't release any patient until blood tests come back OK, so had to wait until those came back before being discharged. And off course we had not really planned for me being in overnight, so didn't have any food with me that I could eat and hospitals really struggle to cater for someone with a dairy allergy... sooo glad to be home  
Currently the side of the epidural (I can't have general anaesthetics if they can be avoided) is more sore than the site of the op!
Hoping to be back on the bike by the weekend if not a touch sooner but short rides only.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn hospitals cant cope with changes to people in beds and diet, last time i was in bloods were supposed to be taken and i was held in (against my will I must add, they do that to me a lot sometimes, longest was a month) until bloods which were not taken came back, and still had no proper food.

Glad to hear your on the mend

Edit
Short rides do you know what they are, or are you like me "you cant ride for up to three months, which was 2 months ago) , since then I have done 1693 miles, no wonder my bike is worn out.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn hospitals cant cope with changes to people in beds and diet, last time i was in bloods were supposed to be taken and i was held in (against my will I must add, they do that to me a lot sometimes, longest was a month) until bloods which were not taken came back, and still had no proper food.
> 
> Glad to hear your on the mend


Well I have to give them credit for trying hard to find something I could eat, but it was clear to me that none of them had a clue how far dairy gets into the UK diet, because 'green pea soup' was given to me for lunch with 2 rounds of bread. I couldn't check the ingredients of the soup (and not just for the obvious dairy like milk of cream or butter being involved, dairy products can also turn up in stock powder/cubes as well) and when they did find the ingredients list for the wholemeal bread, they were shocked to find skimmed milk powder in it. I wasn't! 

Also had to ensure that I only had my medication (not the same drug but provided by the hospital) because dairy is often used as a tablet filler in tablets & capsules (something that surprised one or two of the nursing staff!) and I am found that certain brands are better than others and I am more tolerant of some manufacturers drugs (such as having the UK brand of Singulair (an asthma medication)) than some of the generic montelukast (same drug but manufactured elsewhere - one of them from Italy left me in anaphylactic shock with the pharmacist wanting to ring for an ambulance for me - I had gone in with the tablets to see if anyone else was having issues with them!).

They also don't manage people needing their meds at a certain time of day rather than as and when the trolley is brought around! So I have had to go up to them at set intervals and request they 'give' me my meds (my asthma as you know is very brittle) because missing a dose of meds by 1.5hrs is not an option - nor is it for my steroids.

Sadly I can see when I have to have a general anaesthetic later in the year for a throat op I need, life will be interesting, but I will be expecting to be staying in with that one, so should be better prepared...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> You surely must be by now?? Surprised you are not away to a shadow with these miles. I know that's when I get rid of my winter excess once my miles creep up again.



I'm hovering just under 14 stone, so for a cyclist still a porker. I like to think some of it is muscle now, I've gone down from a 38 waist to a 32 but would like to get to 13 stone, being 6ft 2" I don't think I should go lower


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I think that people don't understand fully how far cross contamination is, I don't from your perspective, but I do from other things. I once went into anaphylactic shock whilst being detained under the mental health act, the drug they normally use to counter a paracetamol overdose is parvolex, back in the 90's I had this a few times with no ill effects, however when I was detained (in 96) they put the first 500ml through at such a high rate I went into shock, I suspect it was the rate they put it into my body as to why I reacted, but because I did, I have to declare it, which means I have to declare it every time I am in hospital, and like you many don't know what the drug is for. 

People say take up cycling for physical health and this is true, but its effects on your mental health I think from my point of view are far more beneficial, I dont think bad thoughts when I ride (apart from the odd, 40%, of other road users), there is a large % of the day, I don't want to be here, if cycling can defeat that for a few hours its beneficial to all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm hovering just under 14 stone, so for a cyclist still a porker. I like to think some of it is muscle now, I've gone down from a 38 waist to a 32 but would like to get to 13 stone, being 6ft 2" I don't think I should go lower


Clydesdale springs to mind, even I am not a 32 waist and only 6ft and 12st 3oz


----------



## moo (10 Jun 2014)

Don't be too quick to lose that weight. I miss having a cushioned rear end :-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Don't be too quick to lose that weight. I miss having a *cushioned rear end* :-)


Better for rear end shunts


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Jun 2014)

Was working late tonight. So missed the club tt, but did get out just as they were going home. just as I reached the end of my ride, a rainbow appeared. Just over 19mph avg for 10 miles, not bad considering I'm at the doctors on Thursday as I'm having a few problems with my chest.


----------



## bigmig (10 Jun 2014)

today I did 25 miles for the first time

http://www.strava.com/activities/151964597

I know the average speed is not great was 14.5mph but if I told you I was draging 20stone along on that bike it felt pretty epic to me. Cycling to lose weight. Managed to drop a stone in the last 5 weeks down to 20 from 21, so hopefully I can keep this up. Working towards a 50 miler for the end of July and trying to get my average up to 16 mph. The head winds crucify me. I managed a 16.2 average on just under 12 miles aabout 2 weeks ago, but throw a few hills in and the headwind and I get butchered. This was my 16.2 average run http://www.strava.com/activities/148751824


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2014)

Well I had reached the point a while back where even 34" trousers were getting tight - even though noone would say I was fat
Same trousers are now rather loose and need a belt, and look as though I need a smaller pair


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jun 2014)

@bigmig first time I did 25+ miles it was 11.17mph that was two years ago, I still dont average 16mph often, just enjoy the journey, head winds, just drop a gear or two and spin, to lose weight, keep your H.R. low and ride for longer, rather than work hard for shorter, but both have there place, the lower the hr whilst working burns more fat, higer hr's burn more carbs


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> No. It's a Trek 1.1 nothing fancy.


I doubt my Madone 3.5 is much lighter, I.'ve not weighed it but believe it's a fraction under 9kg


----------



## Exile (10 Jun 2014)

A few weeks (or two months, time certainly does fly along apace) of commuting and I'm noticing improvements more than worthy of the name "Newbie Progress". My average cadence is up about 10 RPM since I started using the Garmin, but more importantly my average speed it up too! Makes sense I suppose that if I pedal faster the bike goes faster, but it's always nice to see figures heading in the right direction. Admittedly, my speed's only up about 1 mph but a gain's a gain, and that is carrying all my work stuff too.

I've also encountered a problem with my cycling attire: I can no longer ride in my cargo trousers without getting some leg pain. Seems the 50+ miles a week I've been commuting have bulked my thighs a little bit, and that's causing the trousers to be a bit tight around them. I'd not a problem for a quick ride to Tesco's on my lunch, but it does become rather uncomfortable after about 5 miles. Looks like it might be time to heed the call of the Lycra longs for those damp, drizzly British Summer rides.
Finally, I passed through the 500 mile mark for the year yesterday. Next stop 1000!


----------



## matth411 (11 Jun 2014)

I have been meaning to move my seat for a while now because I keep having to slide back to sit down properly. Finally got around to it on the night shift, and the bolts were loose! Not massively loose, but loose enough to make me go  So, I moved seat forward, then checked more bolts just in case. Headset cap was slightly loose, less than seat but still had a bit of play of it. And the front reflector (only one on the bike) was loose. I said sorry to the bike for neglect after tightening all bolts.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> I doubt my Madone 3.5 is much lighter, I.'ve not weighed it but believe it's a fraction under 9kg


Told you I have a tank to get up the hills,


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Told you I have a tank to get up the hills,


It'll go faster coming back down though. 

Didn't go very far this morning but put in a reasonable effort. Supposed to get windy later in the day so I set out at Mo-time to avoid it. Had thought about cycling over to Dads later but it is to be the usual south-westerly here and quite strong later so I don't fancy doing gardening and cycling back straight into it with a sore back which I will be guaranteed to have after bending.

Had a few improved times on veloviewer but, as usual, about 28 worse placings


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 I had a bad back back in Nov 2012 and the bike was the best place, It might be faster going down, but it doesn't make up for the extra time going up , also on longer rides its more tiring. 

I got an improved VV score up over 82 now it was down to 78.8 back in Dec compared with 83.73 in Oct, so still some way to go.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

Weather forecast for the L2B on Sunday is cloudy, slight NNE wind of about 10 mph (slight tailwind!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Weather forecast for the L2B on Sunday is cloudy, slight NNE wind of about 10 mph (slight tailwind!)


Sounds good, its nice to saunter around in the sun, but if you have distance and some hills lower temps are better, have a great day, 

Hopefully my new RD will arrive today, and the wait for this nipple (spoke) is intolerable.


----------



## L14M (11 Jun 2014)

Well it's my birthday and I've gotten what I wanted a new watch and a giro savant! The left one is my three year old watch!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

@L14M have a great day


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jun 2014)

Happy Birthday @L14M - does that now make you L15M?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It'll go faster coming back down though.
> 
> Didn't go very far this morning but put in a reasonable effort. Supposed to get windy later in the day so I set out at Mo-time to avoid it. Had thought about cycling over to Dads later but it is to be the usual south-westerly here and quite strong later so I don't fancy doing gardening and cycling back straight into it with a sore back which I will be guaranteed to have after bending.
> 
> *Had a few improved times on veloviewer but, as usual, about 28 worse placings*



Beat you  31 worse places and only one improved, but it wasn't really just an improved time, I did 30 new segments so is that 30 new p.b.'s


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> Well it's my birthday and I've gotten what I wanted a new watch and a giro savant! The left one is my three year old watch!


Lovely prezzies.......have a great day


----------



## Exile (11 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> Well it's my birthday and I've gotten what I wanted a new watch and a giro savant! The left one is my three year old watch!



Happy birthday! Now go put in those miles and earn that cake!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> Well it's my birthday and I've gotten what I wanted a new watch and a giro savant! The left one is my three year old watch!


Happy Birthday


----------



## stevey (11 Jun 2014)

@L14M happy birthday dude have a good one


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Ok image time, the yellow bits are the rides this year, most you cant see as they have been done so many times, the ones you can are the ones since I got the 705 (last two weeks) this is why i was so p***** off when my garmin 500 went missing, whilst the mapping isn't as good, it did get me places the R20 cant, so when it missing it wasn't just my pocket that hurt, which is what I think they were getting at, but my ability to get around, but to be honest, most of them are pretty uneducated (and thats being kind), its also why my cycling took a dive in the winter.
The red is 2012, the blue 2013, yellow 2014


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> Well it's my birthday and I've gotten what I wanted a new watch and a giro savant! The left one is my three year old watch!



Happy birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok image time, the yellow bits are the rides this year, most you cant see as they have been done so many times, the ones you can are the ones since I got the 705 (last two weeks) this is why i was so p***** off when my garmin 500 went missing, whilst the mapping isn't as good, it did get me places the R20 cant, so when it missing it wasn't just my pocket that hurt, which is what I think they were getting at, but my ability to get around, but to be honest, most of them are pretty uneducated (and thats being kind), its also why my cycling took a dive in the winter.
> The red is 2012, the blue 2013, yellow 2014
> View attachment 47405



What did you plot that on? I've tried using the veloviewer one put it only lets you do 100 rides.


----------



## Cold (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Weather forecast for the L2B on Sunday is cloudy, slight NNE wind of about 10 mph (slight tailwind!)


 
Where do you start from and what route do they take for the L2B ? I did a 100km L2B walk last year and enjoyed that so might look at doing something like this next year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jun 2014)

Happy birthday @L14M have a good day.

Just another short loop from me today

http://www.strava.com/activities/152164084


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Here is my total heat map for my Strava data.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What did you plot that on? I've tried using the veloviewer one put it only lets you do 100 rides.


google earth, I export the rides from sportstracks, but kml's for rides can be got from VV, the problem with strava an vv is its a heat signature, nothing wrong with that, but I think we all know what roads we ride, it is interesting to see which you have done by year, its not perfect @SatNavSaysStraightOn your an IT student, when your better put your mind to how we can lift one year above the other, but what it does do is allow me to see roads I haven't done and to plot them into my rides. 
That ride over toward Bourne you could have met up with @Phoenix Lincs just down the road from her.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok image time, the yellow bits are the rides this year, most you cant see as they have been done so many times, the ones you can are the ones since I got the 705 (last two weeks) this is why i was so p***** off when my garmin 500 went missing, whilst the mapping isn't as good, it did get me places the R20 cant, so when it missing it wasn't just my pocket that hurt, which is what I think they were getting at, but my ability to get around, but to be honest, most of them are pretty uneducated (and thats being kind), its also why my cycling took a dive in the winter.
> The red is 2012, the blue 2013, yellow 2014
> View attachment 47405






Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 47413
> 
> 
> Here is my total heat map for my Strava data.




Blimey you two. That looks like a lot of spaghetti. Good god. Theres no more room left on those maps is there?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

I used this

http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php - it lifts your data from Strava

The Bourne ride was my second imperial century in two days and I decided I had to do 50 miles out and then back again otherwise I might quit, that direction was the only one that gave me a fair bit of flat to ride on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey you two. That looks like a lot of spaghetti. Good god. Theres no more room left on those maps is there?



Mines going to grow, I've been told about some tunnels that I can ride through South of Market Harborough, turns out they are on a cycle path that runs direct to Northampton, so next week hoping to build it into Junes imperial century. Also there is a nice big space around Corby that I have never ridden.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What did you plot that on? I've tried using the veloviewer one put it only lets you do 100 rides.


have you tried this one http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/map.php
It takes a while though on my slow internet connection - gives you the choice of 100 or all... and there is also a last 12 months link at the bottom which I am just trying out.

Edit: just seen your posting... you can also date restrict the info with that one as well..


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mines going to grow, I've been told about some tunnels that I can ride through South of Market Harborough, turns out they are on a cycle path that runs direct to Northampton, so next week hoping to build it into Junes imperial century. Also there is a nice big space around Corby that I have never ridden.



You lucky thing. Hope you have fun.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist 
I think you will really like the info that http://www.jonathanokeeffe.com/strava/annualSummary.php this link will eventually generate. Loads of stats and breakdowns available...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jun 2014)

OK - I know I don't count as a newbie etc, but this is what I have managed since I got a garmin in Dec 2012 so is most of my return to cycling after the dog redesigned my left leg...

I have had to cut out Portsmouth, Scotland (sorry @Mo1959 ), Lancashire, and some of my welsh rides (sorry @welsh dragon )... oh and I think I cut off some of the Pennies as well from my rides, not to mention the ones in north Manchester... 

I don't seem to go north of the Manchester ship canal much... might have to work on that one!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

Did a ride this morning, via Hersham to Chertsey and a loop. then home later
Tried not to push it too hard
http://www.strava.com/activities/152186310
21.2 miles at 15.6 mph
522 feet
Was a pleasant run warm but not too much and a slight wind


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

Good god sat nav. I take my hat off to you lot. You all have my complete respect for all your efforts. Makes my eyes water just looking at this lot.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - I know I don't count as a newbie etc, but this is what I have managed since I got a garmin in Dec 2012 so is most of my return to cycling after the dog redesigned my left leg...
> 
> I have had to cut out Portsmouth, Scotland (sorry @Mo1959 ), Lancashire, and some of my welsh rides (sorry @welsh dragon )... oh and I think I cut off some of the Pennies as well from my rides, not to mention the ones in north Manchester...
> 
> ...


Interesting
I have produced one here (from Veloviewer)
You can see I do not go much on towards London apart from Bushy and Richmond Parks

This is only missing the one excursion to the south Downs
I have of course lived in thwo different locations due to the flooding The are both near the conglomeration of reservoirs
EDIT All since 1st August 2013.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Interesting
> I have produced one here (from Veloviewer)
> You can see I do not go much on towards London apart from Bushy and Richmond Parks
> 
> ...



Blimey.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Interesting
> I have produced one here (from Veloviewer)
> You can see I do not go much on towards London apart from Bushy and Richmond Parks
> 
> ...


some of that covers my old territory (out towards Godalming, Farnham and Haslemere)...
How's your house doing? Any chance of you being back in there soon?


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> some of that covers my old territory (out towards Godalming, Farnham and Haslemere)...
> How's your house doing? Any chance of you being back in there soon?


You will know the hill up by Farnham Castle then
The house , when dry needs another 6-8 weeks
Guess? September


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey you two. That looks like a lot of spaghetti. Good god. Theres no more room left on those maps is there?


I keep looking, still a load of local estate roads to do, tend to stay away from cul-de-sac's though (do enough u turns as it is), I could go west a little more now I can plan things better.
This was last years York W.N.B.R. (this year its a week Friday if anyone wants to attend)



@SatNavSaysStraightOn & @Supersuperleeds been there gave up as its slow, trying again though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> You will know the hill up by Farnham Castle then
> The house , when dry needs another 6-8 weeks
> Guess? September


Thats a long time Bob, I watch a prog about a river diversion your way on and i did wonder if it effected you,


----------



## Effyb4 (11 Jun 2014)

Happy Birthday L14m. I did a ride with my cycling group today and managed my fastest average speed to date. An average of 14.7 mph compared to 12.5 mph before today. I normally only go on their beginner and recreation rides though, I'm not fast enough for their club runs yet.
http://www.strava.com/activities/152209560


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Happy Birthday L14m. I did a ride with my cycling group today and managed my fastest average speed to date. An average of 14.7 mph compared to 12.5 mph before today. I normally only go on their beginner and recreation rides though, I'm not fast enough for their club runs yet.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/152209560


Your getting there though, it was faster than I was yesterday


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> You will know the hill up by Farnham Castle then
> The house , when dry needs another 6-8 weeks
> Guess? September


yep - but know much worse climbs in and around the area...  used to live out between Elstead and Milford.

Tis always surprising how long modern houses need to dry out. When I lived in the lakes, one of the houses had a spring that flowed underneath it, only occasionally it flowed through it instead. We used to open the back door and front door and it would just flow through. Drying out took no time at all because everything was rock - literally. Though I think the term is probably stone but the house was designed to withstand it... it was not however designed with central heating in mind! only open fires and 3 foot thick stone walls!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

Just found that the route for L2B is now on the BHF website
I clicked on download a GPF and what came as a fit file
It loads into the Garmin OK, cannot load into Strava, but I can look at it in RWGPS

Nothing unexpected about it


----------



## Kins (11 Jun 2014)

Well, took my Garmin out of its dust ball, just to see how slow I am at the moment.

10.7mi
48:00 minutes
428ft
13.3 mph
Actually quite happy with that. I know its not far but early days yet. Going to do this 5 days out of seven just to get a little fitness before I extend to my normal route of 18 miles. Stupidly I wore a short sleeve and a long sleeve and bib shorts today as every day I have been out last few days it has been cooler than it looked. Half way round I had to take off the long sleeve but think I had already overheated as sweat was pouring off.

Used to do functions at Farnham Castle when I lived in Surrey (Lightwater). Had some great weddings there, and a Burns night I will never forget.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just found that the route for L2B is now on the *BHF *website
> I clicked on download a GPF and what came as a fit file
> It loads into the Garmin OK, cannot load into Strava, but I can look at it in RWGPS
> 
> Nothing unexpected about it


Brighton Home Front we expecting the French to invade soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Well, took my Garmin out of its dust ball, just to see how slow I am at the moment.
> 
> 10.7mi
> 48:00 minutes
> ...


Why Burns night thats a @Mo1959 thing
Seriously at this time of year shorts and a top and water prof overshoes maybe a base layer top


----------



## Kins (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why Burns night thats a @Mo1959 thing
> Seriously at this time of year shorts and a top and water prof overshoes maybe a base layer top



Scots live everywhere, and my heritage is scottish. Kirk Massey, quite Scottish name to. I have even worn a kilt on several occasion, to much hilarity usually. 

As to clothes, haha, you obviously don't live in Wales. We don't get much !


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Scots live everywhere, and my heritage is scottish. Kirk Massey, quite Scottish name to. I have even worn a kilt on several occasion, to much hilarity usually.
> 
> As to clothes, haha, you obviously don't live in Wales. We don't get much !


Lol.....not much here sometimes either. My legs never see the light of day!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Scots live everywhere, and my heritage is scottish. Kirk Massey, quite Scottish name to. I have even worn a kilt on several occasion, to much hilarity usually.
> 
> As to clothes, haha, you obviously don't live in Wales. We don't get much !



Speak for yourself. Today Is beautiful


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just found that the route for L2B is now on the BHF website
> I clicked on download a GPF and what came as a fit file
> It loads into the Garmin OK, cannot load into Strava, but I can look at it in RWGPS
> 
> Nothing unexpected about it



If you can get it into RWGPS okay, can't you export it as a GPX file and then load it into Strava?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Scots live everywhere, *and my heritage is scottish*. Kirk Massey, quite Scottish name to. I have even worn a kilt on several occasion, to much hilarity usually.
> 
> As to clothes, haha, you obviously don't live in Wales. We don't get much !


ok I stand corrected, besides what's wrong with a kilt I would wear one if I had a Scottish lineage, as for you get as much as we do, it just rains more


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you can get it into RWGPS okay, can't you export it as a GPX file and then load it into Strava?


cant load to strava as its not been ridden yet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....not much here sometimes either. My legs never see the light of day!


not surprised riding at MoTime, its chilly even here on a bike at that time


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> cant load to strava as its not been ridden yet



Fair enough



Nigelnaturist said:


> not surprised riding at MoTime, its chilly even here on a bike at that time



I'm in shorts and short sleeve tops at MoTime, but there again I am a hard Northerner living in the tropical South


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in shorts and short sleeve tops at MoTime, but there again I am a hard Northerner living in the tropical South


Nothing to do with that protective layer of lard that you were mentioning earlier


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing to do with that protective layer of lard that you were mentioning earlier



That is covered up by the top, legs are pure muscle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in shorts and short sleeve tops at MoTime, but there again I am a hard Northerner living in the tropical South


Compared with Mo and those from north of the border your a softy, try doing the miles @Mo1959 does at MoTime as quick as Mo does you will soon learn who is the boss


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Compared with Mo and those from north of the border your a softy, try doing the miles @Mo1959 does at MoTime as quick as Mo does you will soon learn who is the boss


Won't be quick tomorrow. Looking a pleasant morning with lighter winds so already decided on a gentle pootle on the hybrid so may well be back to between 13 and 14mph but I enjoy these type of rides too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Compared with Mo and those from north of the border your a softy, try doing the miles @Mo1959 does at MoTime as quick as Mo does you will soon learn who is the boss



That told me, I am going to sit in a dark corner and cry.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That told me, I am going to sit in a dark corner and cry.


----------



## GreigM (11 Jun 2014)

My ride history shows I don't venture too far from home, I need to rectify that


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

GreigM said:


> My ride history shows I don't venture too far from home, I need to rectify that


neither do I


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Brighton Home Front we expecting the French to invade soon


No the Mamils


----------



## stevey (11 Jun 2014)

Good to get out..
http://www.strava.com/activities/152407152


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Good to get out..
> http://www.strava.com/activities/152407152


If it was as nice an evening as it's been here it would have been lovely. 
Can't beat early mornings and evenings at this time of year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If it was as nice an evening as it's been here it would have been lovely.
> Can't beat early mornings and evenings at this time of year.


doesn't it just blend into one up there


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> doesn't it just blend into one up there


Just about at this time of the year. Nearly midnight and there is still a faint light in the sky then it comes in again back of 3 am. Lovely.


----------



## fivepence (11 Jun 2014)

Been a tough few days , legs like lead after Sundays double metric in the welsh hills but managed get a slow roller in this evening to try clear the cobwebs before the weekend.

http://www.strava.com/activities/152388394

My Map showed me some surprises with Crewe been only up the road and yet not visited , time to get that one chalked off in the near future.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Jun 2014)

Happy Birthday @L14M


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jun 2014)

I am hoping my bits come today and I can get my bike sorted.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am hoping my bits come today and I can get my bike sorted.


Hope so. You can't do much without your bits 

Lovely morning here and, as planned, took the hybrid and just pottered around the local roads making it up as I went along. Very enjoyable. 

Rain forecast all day tomorrow so fancy a rest day anyway. I suppose I better attempt a slightly longer ride maybe one of the weekend days as I haven't done much more than thirtyish for a week or so.


----------



## L14M (12 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys and girls! 

Looking forward to a 15 mile ride tonight and a 30 on Saturday!


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jun 2014)

In the distant past I also cycled in Cornwall, Norfolk, Suffolk, Dorset, The New Forest, Anglesey, Worcestershire, and others I can hardly remember


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope so. You can't do much without your bits
> 
> Lovely morning here and, as planned, took the hybrid and just pottered around the local roads making it up as I went along. Very enjoyable.
> 
> Rain forecast all day tomorrow so fancy a rest day anyway. I suppose I better attempt a slightly longer ride maybe one of the weekend days as I haven't done much more than thirtyish for a week or so.



Not turned up


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not turned up


What a pain. I hate waiting on stuff. Is the bike rideable at the moment or have you already stripped it ready for the new bits?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> What a pain. I hate waiting on stuff. Is the bike rideable at the moment or have you already stripped it ready for the new bits?


I can ride the bike, its just the RD keeps misaligning over the ride, due to the pivots being worn, I can trim it whilst I ride but it's a right pain.


----------



## Learnincurve (12 Jun 2014)

12 miles done today, average speed on the tow path has gone up to 7.1 miles an hour with dawdling rather than pushing it, top speed is 15.1, hills are getting a bit easier and I've graduated from using 2 + # for everything to 3 + #. My problem is that there is a lot if stop starting on the road parts so I can't build up the speed to tackle the big ones, yet. Don't feel wrecked today either


----------



## puffinbilly (12 Jun 2014)

I wouldn't be using the bike in that condition I would wait for the parts. That would allow me to make up some of the 800 miles I'm behind you for the year.  
Only kidding- I appreciate that your cycling is very helpful to you. 
I'm doing what for me is big miles this month - already through 300 miles for the month ago far. 
Loving the ability to cycle in the light at ten in the evening.



Nigelnaturist said:


> I can ride the bike, its just the RD keeps misaligning over the ride, due to the pivots being worn, I can trim it whilst I ride but it's a right pain.


----------



## Steady (12 Jun 2014)

I've started getting a bit consistent now, and plan to do at least "something" cycling a day, well it helps when the weather is like this! 

A moment of anticipation _probably _just saved me from a nasty incident today though, or least has left me with a "I'm glad I did that!" feeling. 

There's a short downhill section in a residential area that comes to a t - junction at the bottom, I've witnessed the standard of driving around this area is poor, but never had any incidents. 

I plan to turn right at the bottom, but I'm aware people turn into the junction too fast/go over the lane into mine. 

Knowing this I checked behind me, it was clear so I had no need for an assertive "I'm going right" position, and hung very left. 

I hear a van is coming past the junction and slow even more than usual, the van goes half way past the junction and then realising they've missed a turn suddenly swings in. 

The only time the driver and I make contact is after he's where he drove into where a person turning right should have been positioned and he's looking quite startled I'm there at all! 

It's always that look of startled that worries me, of course it's full of variables, but I'm glad I was positioned where I was! 

On the flip side, lovely weather to cycle in!


----------



## Kins (12 Jun 2014)

8.5 Miles 
43:15 Time 
684ft Elevation
AvgMax
Speed11.8mi/h30.4mi/h

Actually around another 2.5 miles more but forgot to turn it back on after i bought some Jaffa Cakes!  Little loop that climbs away up the hills, drops down and then main road to another gentle climb and a sharp drop down.

Legs felt terrible first mile/mile and a half of constant climbing but eventually warmed into it. What a gorgeous day in Wales! Happy Sunshine Cycling!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2014)

Beautiful day here in powys. Had some work to do bike wise, so didnt go out. Sorry @Nigelnaturist that you didn't get your bits.


----------



## Kins (12 Jun 2014)

That'll be the same Powys I live in then


----------



## Razzle (12 Jun 2014)

Just got back in after 30 miles, I started feeling it just after the half way mark as you can probably tell via strava!

http://www.strava.com/activities/152756529


----------



## Effyb4 (12 Jun 2014)

Went out on the hybrid this evening for the first time in ages. I'd forgotten how heavy it is

http://www.strava.com/activities/152810689


----------



## Exile (13 Jun 2014)

I have a sneaking suspicion my cassette needs replacing, which will probably involve ripping out the whole chainrings-chain-cassette setup. 

Jumping and slipping chain across all gears, especially under load and no amount of fine tuning solve it. Made the ride home from work interesting.

Looking at going with a 28/38/48 triple with 11-32 cassette, but wondering if the 28-32 combo might be overkill. Something for me to think on.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jun 2014)

Exile said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion my cassette needs replacing, which will probably involve ripping out the whole chainrings-chain-cassette setup.
> 
> Jumping and slipping chain across all gears, especially under load and no amount of fine tuning solve it. Made the ride home from work interesting.
> 
> Looking at going with a 28/38/48 triple with 11-32 cassette, but wondering if the 28-32 combo might be overkill. Something for me to think on.


28x32 is pretty low, i found running a 28/38/48 I managed on a 12-24 cassette, though at one point had a 12-28 setup, what is your RD, also if you have a 50/52 front large chain ring currently it will mean lowering the FD down, you may find its easier to have a wider ratio rear cassette, let me know what you currently have and I can give you options.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Hope your delivery comes today Nigel and you get the bike up and running again 

Haven't been out myself. Currently varying between a heavy drizzle and pouring rain so I'm going to have to put on all the waterproof gear to walk the dog and no doubt be boiling as it is warm.


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2014)

Being as it's my birthday today (at work till 1) going to get a new helmet tomorrow ...


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Being as it's my birthday today (at work till 1) going to get a new helmet tomorrow ...



Happy birthday to you. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Being as it's my birthday today (at work till 1) going to get a new helmet tomorrow ...


Awwww.......happy birthday Steve. At least you are finishing early enough to have some


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jun 2014)

Happy birthday @stevey 

A short breeze around the lanes before it gets to hot

http://www.strava.com/activities/152959544

No work for me today  Off to lunch in a Cotswold pub with OH


----------



## Exile (13 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I was secretly hoping you'd come along and share your wisdom 

Right now I'm running a 44/32/22 with an 11-30 cassette, RD is an Acera M360 (I think). It feels alright at the low end, generally it'll get me up most hills with a gear or two to spare depending on how much I'm lugging about. 

I'm thinking the 32t on a 28/38/48 would give me a similar low end to what I have now but with more opportunity for speed at the top with the 48-11. Gearing and ratios are a mystery to me though so I might have that completely backwards.


----------



## Kins (13 Jun 2014)

Exile said:


> Gearing and ratios are a mystery to me though so I might have that completely backwards.



Nope, thats right, large front and small back is your fastest ratio. 44 to 48 doesn't make a huge difference on my mountain bike, but might be more significant on a road bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jun 2014)

@Exile if you divide the front by the back it gives you the ratio i.e. 44 front by 11 back, gives a 1 to 4 ratio ( 1:4) the same as a 52x13 (which is what I have) so an 22x30 gives you 1:0.73 the 28x32 is 1:0.88, so it is higher geared (on my road bike the difference would 19.5" to 23"), the high end 48x11 is 1:4.36 quite high if you started at 12 it is the same as you have 44x11 1:4 ratio
so you could do 28/38/48 and 11 to 34 or put a 26 front inner ring and the 26x34 is a ratio of 1:0.76, I cant see a 12x34 MTB cassette but I would make one up from two different cassettes 
There is a HG 41 34-11, but the quality of the cassette is not to great, there is a H31 11-34 which I guess is worse, the HG51 only goes to 32. 
These are the gear inches for a 26-38-48 on 26" wheels.





Your lowest at the moment is 20.4" thats assuming on 26" wheels, your current highest gear is 44x11=104"
if you want to play about try this link.
http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/

@Mo1959 no they haven't, I got an email saying dispatched Wed, but it hasn't shown on my chainreations account as an order, even though payment has been taken, so I guess at best it will now be Monday. 

@stevey have a great day.


----------



## Exile (13 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Being as it's my birthday today (at work till 1) going to get a new helmet tomorrow ...



Happy birthday! Hope you're having a good day of it!


----------



## Learnincurve (13 Jun 2014)

10.8 miles done, got to the cafe in 40 mins, first time took me 2 hours, second time 1:30 because of all the stopping resting and fettling I needed to do.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Being as it's my birthday today (at work till 1) going to get a new helmet tomorrow ...


Happy Birthday @stevey, have a great day.


----------



## Exile (13 Jun 2014)

@Kins Good to know I'm not getting muddled. I've only just graduated from talking about gears as "1-6", " 3-3" and so on 

@Nigelnaturist I think I'll need to work out exactly what ratios I'm on now, especially with the gears I'm normally in, and see if I can match them. Great link too, I've found a whole new set of numbers and terms to baffle my colleagues with when the inevitable TdF talk starts 

Without wanting to venture too far into the realms of tech discussion here, but I've been tempted to move up to a 9-speed cassette, and I've been led to believe this is as simple as a cassette and shifter swap. Is that the case,or if it's massively more involved?


----------



## Kins (13 Jun 2014)

Exile said:


> Without wanting to venture too far into the realms of tech discussion here, but I've been tempted to move up to a 9-speed cassette, and I've been led to believe this is as simple as a cassette and shifter swap. Is that the case,or if it's massively more involved?



Depends on what speed your cassette is now. If its Shimano/Sram 8/9/10 hub they can use 8/9/10 cassettes (8 requires a spacer i believe). Rear derailleur might need changing to. Swapping shifters requires a bit of work as you'll have to readjust the cable pull on your derailleur to make the gears shift smoothly.


----------



## Exile (13 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Depends on what speed your cassette is now. If its Shimano/Sram 8/9/10 hub they can use 8/9/10 cassettes (8 requires a spacer i believe). Rear derailleur might need changing to. Swapping shifters requires a bit of work as you'll have to readjust the cable pull on your derailleur to make the gears shift smoothly.



Thanks for the info. I reckon I'll leave it at 8 speed for the moment then. I'm sure I'll find plenty to trip me up swapping like for like let alone adding an extra sprocket to the mix!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2014)

Eddington number up to 71 now, need another 6 days for 72


----------



## Eribiste (13 Jun 2014)

I've been out and about on my bicycle getting my body sorted for the Beacon Road Cycling Club's Cotswold Outing on Sunday. I've got the flapjack sorted, the wine gums ready, and a mount for the route cards clipped onto the handlebars.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Eddington number up to 71 now, need another 6 days for 72


assuming you mean rides there, not days... unless you are going to ride 72 miles each and every day for the next 6 days. If so can you please do my metric centrury for me this month... not sure I am going to be fit enough to complete it this month sadly, but will give it a good try later on. Hoping to be back on the bike over the weekend, but it will be a gentle ride nothing more!


----------



## matth411 (13 Jun 2014)

So, road rash is painful to clean! Broke my longest ride record again today, 56.1 miles. Went to Flint and back. I was well prepared with food and drinks, this means I had 4 drinks that were "isotonic" and a bottle of water that came in handy for non hydrating purposes and 6 flapjacks because they pass through my oesophagus easily (I have a eating disorder that stops food entering stomach). Got to Flint with no problems apart from getting lost on an industrial estate. Then turned around at Flint railway station. Got back to Burton over the marshlands and a fly decided to go into my eye! Yes, I was wearing glasses but this little bugger went under them. The result? I had a moment of panic and twisted my handlebars too sharply and down I went, landing on my knee and lower leg then my elbow and opposite hand (stopping my face hitting the floor). Nobody around to see so pride was intact. Carried on with the ride for a few more miles until I looked down and saw the blood soaking into my sock! Pulled off down a side road where hardly anybody was about and had a break to wash the blood off my leg and have a flapjack, or three. So yeah, that's it really. Got home with two new stats, longest ride and first off. Then I had to clean the wound! Bloomin' heck! Stings like bitch, and I took 3 stones out of it. http://www.strava.com/activities/153014737 only a few pictures taken which are all on instagram.com/matthalliday 
Happy cycling guys!


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2014)

@matth411 Sorry about your off. You will be sore tomorrow. 

Great ride though and well done on setting another record distance.


----------



## matth411 (13 Jun 2014)

What do you mean tomorrow? Constant stinging at the moment. It was bound to happen eventually haha. 

And before anybody says it.... The bike is fine, just has a scuffed pedal. No other immediate damage.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jun 2014)

you didn't bleed onto it then? blood is very sticky and needs to be gotten off the chain 
you will feel it more tomorrow, but at least you were carrying a bottle of plain water with you... cleaning your leg up with a sweet sticky drink would have hurt a whole load more! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## matth411 (13 Jun 2014)

No blood on the bike, there would have been if I didn't get my hand down quick enough! Not looking forward to trying trousers on again though. Just a breeze hurts haha. Maybe a sugary drink would have sealed the wound? Hmmm anybody want to try it? Bagsy not me!


----------



## Kins (13 Jun 2014)

10.3mi Distance 
51:16 Moving Time
 570ft Elevation (?)
Avg 12.0mi/h
Max 31.8mi/h
Slightly shorter than yesterday but basically the same route. Started out nice, then went cloudy and a bit chilly and then absolutely pis sed down for the last 2 miles. Rain ran into eye mixed with sweat and with a low sun couldn't see a bloody thing! 

New bibs seem slightly more comfortable. Just got to fit my new road pedals and wear in my new shoes. Spent far to much this month!


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Jun 2014)

Really happy tonight, 25miles at a 16.5 mph average on my "heavy" hybrid. Recovered quickly too, didnt feel out of breath at all. At the beginning of April i was struggling to do 10 miles at 10mph. LOVE CYCLING!!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/153135150


----------



## Harv (13 Jun 2014)

I've just sold my hybrid. Just didn't enjoy it as much as my road bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I've just sold my hybrid. Just didn't enjoy it as much as my road bike.


Hope you don't miss it. I like both. Some days I love going back to a hybrid and sitting up enjoying the scenery at a gentle pace. Gives the back a bit of a rest too.


----------



## Harv (13 Jun 2014)

I might replace it with a lighter model if I miss it. It was quite heavy. 

I'd guess it was around 16kg plus.


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Jun 2014)

Ive lost 8 kilos riding it 

But seriously, i do intend to "upgrade" to a lighter road bike later in the year when funds allow.


----------



## Kins (13 Jun 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> Really happy tonight, 25miles at a 16.5 mph average on my "heavy" hybrid. Recovered quickly too, didnt feel out of breath at all. At the beginning of April i was struggling to do 10 miles at 10mph. LOVE CYCLING!!!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/153135150



All you buggers with 0 or next to no elevation! Sheesh, I'll have to move to Holland. (Poor old Spain)


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> All you buggers with 0 or next to no elevation! Sheesh, I'll have to move to Holland. (Poor old Spain)




God. I'd sell my own mother to have somewhere flat to ride.


----------



## Mark1978 (13 Jun 2014)

There are some hills somewhere, usually bridges are involved.


----------



## Harv (13 Jun 2014)

I'm quite lucky. If I travel north from my house I have some hills. I travel south and it's flat as a pancake. 

I'm still a newbie so I mainly go on the flats. Once I'm proficient I'll go up the hilly side.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> God. I'd sell my own mother to have somewhere flat to ride.



Don't sell your mother, you can have our spare room, nice and flat around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don't sell your mother, you can have our spare room, nice and flat around here.



 yayyyy. Flat areas to cycle. To be honest, i wouldn't get much for her anyway. She's 92.? Bless her. But i dream of flat lanes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> assuming you mean rides there, not days... unless you are going to ride 72 miles each and every day for the next 6 days. If so can you please do my metric centrury for me this month... not sure I am going to be fit enough to complete it this month sadly, but will give it a good try later on. Hoping to be back on the bike over the weekend, but it will be a gentle ride nothing more!



Yeah 6 rides, hoping to get two or three of them done next week. Not done my own metric century this month yet (I only count them if I do it in one ride)


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you don't miss it. I like both. Some days I love going back to a hybrid and sitting up enjoying the scenery at a gentle pace. Gives the back a bit of a rest too.


My back has coped with road bike better t han I ever imagined


----------



## L14M (13 Jun 2014)

It's like eBay on here!!


----------



## bigmig (13 Jun 2014)

another 25 miler today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/153158906

Managed to improve on the last effort with an avergae of 15mph. Wasn't easy but felt much easier than the last one appart from this beast half way through the course !!!! http://veloviewer.com/segment/4886266/athlete/3242383

thanks god it was only 1km distance on that climb !!!!!!!!!!!!

going to try for a 35 next week see how I get on


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Jun 2014)

I'm planning on doing a 50 mile ride tomorrow. Previous furthest 40 miles. It may also have more climbing than I am used to. Wish me luck I'm going to take it at my own pace. Hubby has been told we are not doing it at his pace,


----------



## stevey (13 Jun 2014)

Thanks one and all for the birthday wishes, had a good day got a new cycle top and some lights (small in size bit very powerful).

Also a dhb top which is very nice indeed and going to pick up a new helmet tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

Was pretty overcast and gloomy this morning and quite humid. Almost felt like the air was thicker........I'm sure it must have slowed me down. Lol.

First time up Dunning Glen since I fitted the new tyres and set a few pb,s so a lighter, faster rolling tyre definitely seems to help on the climbs. http://app.strava.com/activities/153269197

Hope it's nicer elsewhere and you all manage to get out for a while. Whether it's 5 miles or 50 miles it's all good


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Was pretty overcast and gloomy this morning and quite humid. Almost felt like the air was thicker........I'm sure it must have slowed me down. Lol.
> 
> First time up Dunning Glen since I fitted the new tyres and set a few pb,s so a lighter, faster rolling tyre definitely seems to help on the climbs. http://app.strava.com/activities/153269197
> 
> Hope it's nicer elsewhere and you all manage to get out for a while. Whether it's 5 miles or 50 miles it's all good


Thats some climb at 15 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Thats some climb at 15 miles.


It's long but steady....no really steep ramps so as long as you pick a decent gear and just spin your way up it is quite pleasant. Normally gorgeous views looking back but it was very gloomy this morning.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Was pretty overcast and gloomy this morning and quite humid. Almost felt like the air was thicker........I'm sure it must have slowed me down. Lol.
> 
> First time up Dunning Glen since I fitted the new tyres and set a few pb,s so a lighter, faster rolling tyre definitely seems to help on the climbs. http://app.strava.com/activities/153269197
> 
> Hope it's nicer elsewhere and you all manage to get out for a while. Whether it's 5 miles or 50 miles it's all good


Blimey, thats a bit of a hill @Mo1959  & done at a good steady pace too so plenty of kudos for that ride. 

I'm off exploring new roads later so if I'm not back tonight you'll know I've still managed to get lost even with a satnav!!


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's long but steady....no really steep ramps so as long as you pick a decent gear and just spin your way up it is quite pleasant. Normally gorgeous views looking back but it was very gloomy this morning.


We've nothing to match that down here. Maybe 0.5 miles at 10% and nothing over 500ft. It's a case of turn around and do it again, and again, and again.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Blimey, thats a bit of a hill @Mo1959  & done at a good steady pace too so plenty of kudos for that ride.
> 
> *I'm off exploring new roads later so if I'm not back tonight you'll know I've still managed to get lost even with a satnav!!*


Lol.....you must be like me. I have a terrible sense of direction and get lost very easily. Can't afford a higher range Garmin at the moment...maybe one day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Exile said:


> Thanks for the info. I reckon I'll leave it at 8 speed for the moment then. I'm sure I'll find plenty to trip me up swapping like for like let alone adding an extra sprocket to the mix!


It is quite easy, a 9sp cassette is 1.1mm wider than an 8sp one usually a free hub supporting 8 will support a 9 though you only need a spacers for 8sp on 11sp freehubs or 7sp on 10sp hubs . most 8sp RD will cope with a 9sp cassette (I currently run an old RD3300 Sora 7/8sp on my nine speed), changed the shifters twice from 7 to 8 and 8 to 9, M.T.B. are cheaper to do as you are only changing the shifters,

On my road bike the difference that one gear made was quite unbelievable my 8sp was 13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28, but I was finding sometimes especially into wind I was in either to high or too low a gear for a nice spin rate so when I upgraded it to 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27 its much easier to find the right gear, I don't like the jump from 17-19, so when I can afford to I am going to change it to 17-18-20-23-27. and using the 30th front I have three gears in the 50-40" range compared with just the one on the 40th ring 30x16-17-19, its not a combination that's used often but it gives other options


----------



## bororider (14 Jun 2014)

Got up this morning with the intention of doing my first 50 miler and I done it  

http://app.strava.com/activities/153282378

Felt good for 25-30 miles then hit a wall at 35. My legs wanted to stop but had to carry on. The last 6 miles were a struggle and I could have happily dumped the bike and walked from there.

Well happy to have done it, just not sure I want to do it again!

My new pedals make a big difference to how i ride and i didn't have to unclip once all the way round.

Had a new bottom bracket fitted this week so nice to ride with a silent bike too!!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2014)

bororider said:


> Got up this morning with the intention of doing my first 50 miler and I done it
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/153282378
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol.....you must be like me. I have a terrible sense of direction and get lost very easily. Can't afford a higher range Garmin at the moment...maybe one day.


You can pick up good 705's on ebay for around the 80-120 mark. They do go higher with cad and HR stuff, I got a quarter turn adapter for it so I could use the spare garmin mount I have, but I got a Outfront type it all works quite well, though my unit needed a little sorting, but nothing that was overly difficult.


----------



## moo (14 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> We've nothing to match that down here. Maybe 0.5 miles at 10% and nothing over 500ft. It's a case of turn around and do it again, and again, and again.



Indeed. Living in London I've had it easy upto now. Just started doing some category 4 hills (all we have) and discovered just how unfit I still am


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2014)

bororider said:


> Got up this morning with the intention of doing my first 50 miler and I done it
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/153282378
> 
> ...


Well done on your first fifty, I'm fairly sure you will want to do it again & more!

I notice that you still finished that at a good average pace so I'm guessing you started out quite quickly? It may be worth starting a little slower & pacing yourself for the first 20-30 miles & then if you've got anything left in the tank at the end go for it on the last 5.


----------



## bororider (14 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done on your first fifty, I'm fairly sure you will want to do it again & more!
> 
> I notice that you still finished that at a good average pace so I'm guessing you started out quite quickly? It may be worth starting a little slower & pacing yourself for the first 20-30 miles & then if you've got anything left in the tank at the end go for it on the last 5.



That sounds good advice actually. I rode from the off how I normally would when doing 30 or less so I will bear that in mind if I do it again. 

So tempted to upgrade my hybrid for a road bike aswell atm but funds preventing it just now


----------



## Kins (14 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> We've nothing to match that down here. Maybe 0.5 miles at 10% and nothing over 500ft. It's a case of turn around and do it again, and again, and again.



Any time you need a hill, just ask, I'll courier one over and swap it for some flat!  Nice ride Mo, I don't mind those that are constant steady spins, its the ones that like to stick a really steep bit in the middle, especially on bends that I have trouble with.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

@bororider as @Goonerobes says it is best to start out slower, its usually why I head south for most rides as that way I get a mile flattish to start, most other directions, I have to start with a climb after about 1/2 mile nothing major but 100ft in a mile is not the nicest thing to start with on longer runs, but even then if you pace it it stands you well for the rest of the ride.
You will also find by doing this you can put more effort into the ride as you go on, I did Tuesday ride on nothing more than 1 500ml bottle of water and a couple of flapjacks, but it was quite a difficult ride I was still setting good time towards the end a 3rd best on this only 20's behind my best http://app.strava.com/activities/151843438/segments/3497165260 this only about five to three miles from the end, I have done the local roads so many times its difficult at best to get a p.b. so I was pleased as I was getting tired


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Only concerned with one hill at present Ditchling Beacon on the L2B tomorrow




+
Some of the gradients are hard - but should be quite ok


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

bororider said:


> That sounds good advice actually. I rode from the off how I normally would when doing 30 or less so I will bear that in mind if I do it again.
> 
> So tempted to upgrade my hybrid for a road bike aswell atm but funds preventing it just now


Yes I found when I started 40+ mile rides I needed to pace myself more. I have done one fifty where I went for it more, it was a lot harder and I felt the effects- though part of that was doing 46 miles r so the day after!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

I am getting a little fed up waiting for parts, and as I wrote little there was a knock on the door and my new RD has arrived (and some Clarke's brake blocks can't afford koolstops this month), just the wheel to sort now and that is getting intolerable, over a week just for a nipple, I wont be getting any more shimano wheels though


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Only concerned with one hill at present Ditchling Beacon on the L2B tomorrow
> View attachment 47708
> +
> Some of the gradients are hard - but should be quite ok


With what you have been doing Bob you will be fine, you have some slight recover time on the dips, i wish you well with it.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Only concerned with one hill at present Ditchling Beacon on the L2B tomorrow
> View attachment 47708
> +
> Some of the gradients are hard - but should be quite ok


How far on in the course is that climb Bob? I find I have to be careful not to overdo things earlier in a ride if I know I have a biggish climb coming up. Like Nigel says though, you have put in the work and I am sure you will be fine. All the best and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> How far on in the course is that climb Bob? I find I have to be careful not to overdo things earlier in a ride if I know I have a biggish climb coming up. Like Nigel says though, you have put in the work and I am sure you will be fine. All the best and enjoy the ride.


Oh it's near the end of the ride!! Abput 47 miles
After Ditchling it's downhill all the way int Brighton though
Going for a short loosener this afternoon - v easy
This and the ride tomorrow will likely not be on Strava until Monday - Mrs Stonechat has now headed off to the S Coast
My stuff including the Garmin Cable is with her!

May also have a ride MOnday from Brighton to Pevensey where we are staying a week
Edit
Don't know if this is viewable publicly
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2812615
2nd Edit
Did I say I have to cycle to the start first?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

I have read loads of reviews how upgrading a RD (or any other bit) is better, now up until the spoke braking it hadn't had a problem with the RD, 
There is defiantly more movement on the pivots on the sora, return spring is strong but age wears a spring, so I actually wonder how many like to like reviews compare actually take into account that even slight wear on the pivots can effect shifting and how much is down to chain and cassette, the 105 GS is 50grms lighter than the Rd 3300 Sora GS not that this will make much difference, the jocky wheels wore well.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It is quite easy, a 9sp cassette is 1.1mm wider than an 8sp one usually a free hub supporting 8 will support a 9 though you only need a spacers for 8sp on 11sp freehubs or 7sp on 10sp hubs . most 8sp RD will cope with a 9sp cassette (I currently run an old RD3300 Sora 7/8sp on my nine speed), changed the shifters twice from 7 to 8 and 8 to 9, M.T.B. are cheaper to do as you are only changing the shifters,
> 
> On my road bike the difference that one gear made was quite unbelievable my 8sp was 13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28, but I was finding sometimes especially into wind I was in either to high or too low a gear for a nice spin rate so when I upgraded it to 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27 its much easier to find the right gear, I don't like the jump from 17-19, so when I can afford to I am going to change it to 17-18-20-23-27. and using the 30th front I have three gears in the 50-40" range compared with just the one on the 40th ring 30x16-17-19, its not a combination that's used often but it gives other options


YEs know what you mean Nigel
I find can't get the right gear, but end up spinning more
Not changing anything this year but wonder if a 10 speed would be better
It's the biggest change between how I ride now and years ago is I aim for higher cadence now


----------



## Kins (14 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> YEs know what you mean Nigel
> I find can't get the right gear, but end up spinning more
> Not changing anything this year but wonder if a 10 speed would be better
> It's the biggest change between how I ride now and years ago is I aim for higher cadence now



Change your cassette. 2 extra gears (3 if its a triple) really won't make a difference. The variety of cassette ratios though is huge and will make a difference. Good way is a few cycle logs of rides to find which gears you use the most and wich you hardly use, then look at different ratio cassettes to find more gears to enhance your used range.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Change your cassette. 2 extra gears (3 if its a triple) really won't make a difference. The variety of cassette ratios though is huge and will make a difference. Good way is a few cycle logs of rides to find which gears you use the most and wich you hardly use, then look at different ratio cassettes to find more gears to enhance your used range.


Don't know how to work out after a ride which gear I was in
I know I don't use the fast gears much but like to slow gears to compensate for poorish hill climbing
The 50x17 - 50x20 - 50x23 gaps are too large
The 50 x 18 - 50 x 21 - 50 x 24 gaps are too large espcially the gap betwen the first two


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

I'm beginning to feel like the odd one out in here. Lol. 
I never really know what gear I am in. Haven't a clue what my cadence is. If my legs are feeling strong I grind a bit and if they are tired I spin a bit. Not got a clue what my heart rate is either, but it is still working  Some days I ride hard and am out of breath for nearly the whole ride, other days I take it easy and could hold a conversation most of the way round. All very un-technical.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm beginning to feel like the odd one out in here. Lol.
> I never really know what gear I am in. Haven't a clue what my cadence is. If my legs are feeling strong I grind a bit and if they are tired I spin a bit. Not got a clue what my heart rate is either, but it is still working  Some days I ride hard and am out of breath for nearly the whole ride, other days I take it easy and could hold a conversation most of the way round. All very un-technical.



Thank god for that. I thought i was the only one. I felt a real Charlie listening to everyone quoting this that and the other. I haven't got a clue what they are talking about. I just use a gear I am comfortable using, regardless of what it is or even not knowing what it is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Change your cassette. 2 extra gears (3 if its a triple) really won't make a difference. The variety of cassette ratios though is huge and will make a difference. Good way is a few cycle logs of rides to find which gears you use the most and wich you hardly use, then look at different ratio cassettes to find more gears to enhance your used range.


I am sorry Kins the difference one extra gear made to my riding is amazing, the only thing that has change in range is I dropped from a 28th to a 27th on the rear, but having that one extra gear made this difference
13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28
to
13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27
My avg gear is about 61-63 " on my bike a 40x17 gear, which is why I find the jump from 17 to 19 quite a big one, though those above seem ok. I can split a 9sp cassette and make my own ratios, my next project is a change from 17-19-21-24-27 to 17-18-20-23-27, if I need to use gears from 18 to 27 on the 40th middle, I can drop to the 30th an have a better choice at the back in the 15 to 18th than I have on the 40th middle and 19-21-24 range two extra gears there alone, its peoples acceptance that using the so called granny ring that is a failure in most psyche, that they feel its wrong, however the bike is not much better geared now that it was new a 30/42/52 and 13-15-17-19-21-23-26 in terms of range but its a world apart in terms of how I can use it, I just wish I could couple this drive chain up to a much lighter bike, could you imagine how much quicker i could be if it was to lose 3Kg's, thats what I ride with most of the time compared to most around here.
So yes 2 gears make a difference even if the range stays the same


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm beginning to feel like the odd one out in here. Lol.
> I never really know what gear I am in. Haven't a clue what my cadence is. If my legs are feeling strong I grind a bit and if they are tired I spin a bit. Not got a clue what my heart rate is either, but it is still working  Some days I ride hard and am out of breath for nearly the whole ride, other days I take it easy and could hold a conversation most of the way round. All very un-technical.


You have it spot on Mo, some days you work hard, some days just ride, the rest doesn't matter just facts and figures, and it is all about at the end of the day pushing ourselves to be that little bit better, as it's not an overnight journey but one that takes time, one to enjoy including the pain without which we don't improve.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

@Stonechat if your riding a nine speed I can tell you how to change the cassette to what you want, I am not sure if I could on a 10sp I dont have enough knowledge yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Thank god for that. I thought i was the only one. I felt a real Charlie listening to everyone quoting this that and the other. I haven't got a clue what they are talking about. I just use a gear I am comfortable using, regardless of what it is or even not knowing what it is.


but its where you need to be next thats important


----------



## Kins (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am sorry Kins the difference one extra gear made to my riding is amazing, the only thing that has change in range is I dropped from a 28th to a 27th on the rear, but having that one extra gear made this difference
> 13-15-17-19-21-23-25-28
> to
> 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-24-27



So why didn't you go ten speed then? 8 to 9 maybe different but I ride a 7 speed double and a 9 speed triple and can find the right gears for feeling comfortable on both. Also the second Cassette looks loads more versatile anyway even if you took out one sprocket like the 16.

I am much the same Dragon and Mo. Only saw the real difference when I swapped from 11-27 to 11-30 and then 11-34 rear cassette. Much more comfortable ride now and can get up hills which I usually struggled up. Also don't have to change onto small ring on gentle climbs now as middle will do me.


----------



## BrynCP (14 Jun 2014)

Did 59.5 miles today; would have loved to have added the other 2.6 miles to get 100KM but I was exhausted. That makes 120 miles this week with Sunday to go! Neck is a bit stiff and shoulder a bit sore, think I am still getting used to the road bike and did a lot more in the drops today.

I must also learn to stop trusting Garmin/Google.

Firstly, it seems if I save an activity, modify it, then send it to my device, it just sends the original activity and not the course as modified?

Secondly, 1.5 miles down a lane, only to meet a "Private: No Access" sign. That was 3 miles wasted! Plus as it was the only way over the river, without a 10 mile detour, I pretty much decided to just go home the way I came. (I didn't realise Bing had OS maps, I will be verifying all routes with that in future!)


----------



## Kins (14 Jun 2014)

60 miles is excellent going (we'll give you the extra .5!) 120 miles is a good weeks riding. congrats!  I really want to go out today but I promised myself this as a rest day. Hopefully tomorrow will be nice.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Did my little loosener for L2B
Most of it at low speed with a number of short bursts
Bit longer than I meant
17.92 miles 14.2 mph average 76 m of climbing (Garmin insists on metres even if set to imperial) - 249 feet I think
Had a blast on a local Strava segment as the wind was with me unusually - will have to wait and see what the outcome was

PS Wind is from the North so with me for L2B tomorrow


----------



## BrynCP (14 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> 60 miles is excellent going (we'll give you the extra .5!) 120 miles is a good weeks riding. congrats!  I really want to go out today but I promised myself this as a rest day. Hopefully tomorrow will be nice.



Garmin says 59.5, Strava says 60.4! Thinking about it, I did do a stretch with the Garmin off (forgot to turn it back on, and for whatever bizarre reason the only time the "you're moving" message pops up is when it's static at home and annoying), so the 60.4 is probably right, so I was closer to that 100KM than I thought. 1600ft of climbing too. 14.6mph average, not great, but improoving.

I had a rest day yesterday; timed it well as it was raining.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm beginning to feel like the odd one out in here. Lol.
> I never really know what gear I am in. Haven't a clue what my cadence is. If my legs are feeling strong I grind a bit and if they are tired I spin a bit. Not got a clue what my heart rate is either, but it is still working  Some days I ride hard and am out of breath for nearly the whole ride, other days I take it easy and could hold a conversation most of the way round. All very un-technical.


Well I found that cedence sensor has been a help and not necessarily for everyone

HEart rate has been a boon and allows ,ore exact riding in zones to improve my training, and furthermore on longer ascents allows managing my effort better


----------



## Effyb4 (14 Jun 2014)

I was looking forward to going out and doing a 50 mile ride today, but didn't feel great when I got up. I decided to leave it for another day. I might go out tomorrow with the beginners club ride if I feel better. I'm quite pleased I didn't go out in the end because the heavens opened at about the time I would have been half way round. I would have got soaked.

@Mo1959 and @welsh dragon I'm so pleased it isn't only me who doesn't understand the gear ratios. I just know to ride in a gear that is comfortable for me. I never know exactly what gear it is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> So why didn't you go *ten speed then*? 8 to 9 maybe different but I ride a 7 speed double and a 9 speed triple and can find the right gears for feeling comfortable on both. Also the second Cassette looks loads more versatile anyway even if you took out one sprocket like the 16.
> 
> I am much the same Dragon and Mo. Only saw the real difference when I swapped from 11-27 to 11-30 and then 11-34 rear cassette. Much more comfortable ride now and can get up hills which I usually struggled up. Also don't have to change onto small ring on gentle climbs now as middle will do me.


Cost, I am very poor, and not sure I can split 10sp cassettes the same way I do 7/8/9 sp ones. i picked up a set of Sora 3400 shifters for £50, a 9 speed chain £15 and a cassette £11, its took me along time working out what the right gears are for me, you quote me your rear ratios but without knowing what the front is for either it means nothing, it is very unlike I will push a 52x11 on anything but down hill even a 52x12 would be difficult, so my highest gear is a 52x13 105", i have changed my middle ring from 42 to 40 to enable better spinning and to have a closer grouping, it has meant it has however had two detrimental effects one my 40x13 sometimes is not high enough, not a major problem as 52x17 is about the same gear, the other being as the middle ring is no long ramped shifting from the 30th to the 40th is a little more difficult again not a major problem as as this only happens after climbs, the 19-21-24-27 isnt such a bad range though the jumps are a little on the large size, where you are you might need the lower range of gears, I dont for the most part, what I do have to contend with are winds off the north sea, and trust me a 10mph nor nor/east is wicked, 

My ideal set up currently would be a 52/40 posilble41/30 with a 13/14/15/16/17/18/20/22/25/28, if I climb anything that needs less than that I would just stick on a lower set of ratios and suffer the larger jumps, and if you can find a better set up of gears on any road bike, for gear choice and range please do let me know, as things are going an 11 rear will be common soon because of manufactures policy, but at these tolerances, its going to be difficult for the home mechanic to make many choices for themselves, the biggest difference between a triple and a compact for range is the number of gears a compact rear has to go to get to the same gear range, the greater the range the more the equipment has to work within certain tolerances, hence the high price of modern equipment, and does it last as long, well lets see if this 105RD lasts as long as a Sora RD3300 thats worked outside its tolerances for so long.,

I can see where improvements have been made the pivots where they may wear are now inside the outer casing, the rest hasn't changed much, except it doesn't sit as close to my rear cogs, is this an off set to compensate to have the ability to use lower gears, if i want to use really low gears just put a MTB RD on they work just the same.

To add to this a lot of my gear changes are so subtle you hardly notice and it takes two gear changes to notice, this is what I mean by being to high or low


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I was looking forward to going out and doing a 50 mile ride today, but didn't feel great when I got up. I decided to leave it for another day. I might go out tomorrow with the beginners club ride if I feel better. I'm quite pleased I didn't go out in the end because the heavens opened at about the time I would have been half way round. I would have got soaked.
> 
> @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon I'm so pleased it isn't only me who doesn't understand the gear ratios. I just know to ride in a gear that is comfortable for me. I never know exactly what gear it is.



Ha ha. Thats exactly what I do. Nigel just makes me gobsmacked when he talks abiut gears and ratios and....... hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I was looking forward to going out and doing a 50 mile ride today, but didn't feel great when I got up. I decided to leave it for another day. I might go out tomorrow with the beginners club ride if I feel better. I'm quite pleased I didn't go out in the end because the heavens opened at about the time I would have been half way round. I would have got soaked.
> 
> @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon I'm so pleased it isn't only me who doesn't understand the gear ratios. I just know to ride in a gear that is comfortable for me. I never know exactly what gear it is.


knowing what gear it is isn't important, knowing where it is can be, simple so you can plan what is in front of you a little better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Ha ha. Thats exactly what I do. Nigel just makes me gobsmacked when he talks abiut gears and ratios and....... hope you feel better tomorrow.


Right I will shut the f up and go and do something better then, like test the new rd out.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat if your riding a nine speed I can tell you how to change the cassette to what you want, I am not sure if I could on a 10sp I dont have enough knowledge yet.


Well yes have a 9 speed
I did look to see how much 10 speed deraiileurs and shifters were
I do think it should be within my capabilities. (Though not done before)
Think the Shimano 10 speed cassettes are
11 12 14 16 18 20 22 25 28 32
My 9 speed is 
11 12 14 16 18 21 24 28 32

I have no idea of the limitations of changing individual gears or compatibility
I suppose it might be a winter job to change it


----------



## BrynCP (14 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm quite pleased I didn't go out in the end because the heavens opened at about the time I would have been half way round. I would have got soaked.



This happened to me the other day. Cycling through back lanes, fields either side, and the sky goes from blue to black in minutes, skies open and it hails, rains heavily and then worse lightning and thunder. Every bolt of lightning looked and sounded like it was just beside me in the field. I had no where to shelter, had no water proof attire, and the temps dropped 10C and I was soaked and finding it hard to catch my breath! An experience I'd like to not repeat, but all I could do was cycle on and well I lived!



Effyb4 said:


> I just know to ride in a gear that is comfortable for me. I never know exactly what gear it is.



I sort of understand ratios, but can I shift gears without messing up and spinning my legs frantically? No.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Right I will shut the f up and go and do something better then, like test the new rd out.


A proper test will need a decent ride


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Right I will shut the f up and go and do something better then, like test the new rd out.



Im sorry. Didnt mean to offend you Nigel. Just because I don't understand what your saying doesn't mean that others dont. Sorry.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well yes have a 9 speed
> I did look to see how much 10 speed deraiileurs and shifters were
> I do think it should be within my capabilities. (Though not done before)
> Think the Shimano 10 speed cassettes are
> ...


On a 9sp 30/39/50 I would start no lower than 12 on a road bike thats 109" the 11 being wasteful, so 12/13/15/17/19/21/23/25/28, depending on the BCD of your inner ring drop that to a 28th that would give a 1:1, not sure about a winter job, an afternoon with the bits to hand, your only changing two things


----------



## Effyb4 (14 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist We wouldn't have you any other way. We need some people on this thread who know what they are talking about with gears.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> A proper test will need a decent ride


Not capable after 3L of cider (told you I get upset easy a drink is only a very short step away) so a short one will have to suffice, besides still on a borrowed wheel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @Nigelnaturist We wouldn't have you any other way. We need some people on this thread who know what they are talking about with gears.


like I do you lot must be mad


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Wasn't impressed, other than it being new and it expecting to change better, having said that it is quieter on the 52 ring in all gears right up to the 27 (large x large) which should mean as noise is a waste of energy, more should be transferred to the wheel. Not that it will make me any quicker.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2014)

Today's satnav tour of the Test Valley ended up being a comedy of errors! 

Firstly I started the route on Garmin but forgot to start the timer so missed the first 10 miles or so then it rained & I had no jacket with me & ended up soaked then I realised I had planned a ridiculously complicated out route along far to many twisty single track roads & then to cap it all my back-up iphone Strava ap had lost the satellite signal so I still didn't get a full route recorded! 

Did I enjoy though? Hell yes, I was out in the fresh air on my bike!! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/153438808


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Today's satnav tour of the Test Valley ended up being a comedy of errors!
> 
> Firstly I started the route on Garmin but forgot to start the timer so missed the first 10 miles or so then it rained & I had no jacket with me & ended up soaked then I realised I had planned a ridiculously complicated out route along far to many twisty single track roads & then to cap it all my back-up iphone Strava ap had lost the satellite signal so I still didn't get a full route recorded!
> 
> ...


right if you have the first half on the phone and the second on the garmin, upload the first bit to strava, crop it, down load it, delete it from strava, do the same for the last bit crop the last half down load, delete it from strava, then edit the ride as one ride, then up load that as one ride.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> right if you have the first half on the phone and the second on the garmin, upload the first bit to strava, crop it, down load it, delete it from strava, do the same for the last bit crop the last half down load, delete it from strava, then edit the ride as one ride, then up load that as one ride.


Thanks Nigel but I'd already binned the phone version. Doh, I'll know next time!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Thanks Nigel but I'd already binned the phone version. Doh, I'll know next time!


what do i keep trying to say to people about backing everything they do up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm beginning to feel like the odd one out in here. Lol.
> I never really know what gear I am in. Haven't a clue what my cadence is. If my legs are feeling strong I grind a bit and if they are tired I spin a bit. Not got a clue what my heart rate is either, but it is still working  Some days I ride hard and am out of breath for nearly the whole ride, other days I take it easy and could hold a conversation most of the way round. All very un-technical.



Definitely not on your own, I ride the same way


----------



## inkd (14 Jun 2014)

Just joined up to strava, getting my new android phone Monday and ditching my windows phone so will start to follow a few locals if thats ok @Goonerobes . is there a CC strava club?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Just joined up to strava, getting my new android phone Monday and ditching my windows phone so will start to follow a few locals if thats ok @Goonerobes . is there a CC strava club?


http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## inkd (14 Jun 2014)

Just joined, many thanks for that. I have been slacking lately so im hoping strava will give me some goals instead of my usual commute.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Just joined, many thanks for that. I have been slacking lately so im hoping strava will give me some goals instead of my usual commute.


The slippery slope......you have been warned!


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Just joined up to strava, getting my new android phone Monday and ditching my windows phone so will start to follow a few locals if thats ok @Goonerobes . is there a CC strava club?


You're welcome @inkd, it'll be interesting to how our routes compare & maybe even join up for a ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> The slippery slope......you have been warned!


----------



## inkd (14 Jun 2014)

"it'll be interesting to how our routes compare & maybe even join up for a ride." That would be good, I have already checked out some segments on my commute route through Pooks Green and Marchwood.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> On a 9sp 30/39/50 I would start no lower than 12 on a road bike thats 109" the 11 being wasteful, so 12/13/15/17/19/21/23/25/28, depending on the BCD of your inner ring drop that to a 28th that would give a 1:1, not sure about a winter job, an afternoon with the bits to hand, your only changing two things


Whenever I look at this it always seems complicated
I want to install say Tiagra shifters etc
So I need 

Cassette
Shifters = presumably two so they match
Rear derailleur
Do I need a new chain? I suspect so
Do I need a new Chainset? I hope not - I am on 50-34 at present
I look at it and I see that some rear deraillleurs only go up to 28 or 30 - I read in forums such as Cyclechat that you can sometime make them cover more. Presumably if I fit a new shifter the fron deraileur will work as before with it.
No I will happily ditch the 11 on a cassette - could even do without 21 but most cassettes start with these. I don't know much about cassettes, and I know Nigel changes cogs - presumably he has some other cassettes as they don't seem to be individually available.

Conclusion is I also decide I don't knoe enough to knnow what I am doing


----------



## Eribiste (14 Jun 2014)

bororider said:


> Got up this morning with the intention of doing my first 50 miler and I done it




I remember the first 28 mile charity ride I ever did, the last 3 miles felt like a near death experience! Well done, more to come.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Just joined, many thanks for that. I have been slacking lately so im hoping strava will give me some goals instead of my usual commute.



Welcome to the dark side, don't forget the challenges


----------



## L14M (14 Jun 2014)

I need a better saddle!

29 miles done today
Main leg: http://www.strava.com/activities/153545515
Doing another 29 tomorrow!

Liam


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Jun 2014)

Shorter loop done today, felt slow, was slow, though some of that was to do with getting a bit lost and having to walk down a heavily pot-holed narrow descent to get to a decent road. Some OK climbing with PB's. 27.3 miles 1571ft climbing.

http://www.strava.com/activities/153470789


----------



## L14M (14 Jun 2014)

Just a pic


----------



## Harv (14 Jun 2014)

L14M said:


> Just a pic



Nice. If you use Instagram you can link these to your rides on Strava


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2014)

Rained most of the night and still gloomy. I washed the bike thoroughly yesterday and wouldn't mind it staying clean so I think I'll leave it till tomorrow. Looks nicer anyway if the forecast is to be relied on. So day off. Quick cuppa and a nice dog walk along the river instead. Lazy morning, then over to Dad's for the rest of the day.

I am sure when I get back late evening there will be loads of rides to read about!


----------



## L14M (15 Jun 2014)

Already started my 29 mile route again. I will long it out to make it! 60 miles over the weekend. My best weekend by far!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Whenever I look at this it always seems complicated
> I want to install say Tiagra shifters etc
> So I need
> 
> ...


You can opt for a double shifter, the shifters are the most difficult bit, not difficult just time consuming, the 10sp Tiagra does 32th the 105 30th (both GS cages) a new chain with a new cassette, I haven't seen any wide ratio cassettes starting at more than 11/12 this is another reason I have stayed with a 9sp triple I can make up my own ratios (at the moment I run the 24 & 27th from one cassette and the rest from another) I currently have a Sora 3300 FD it works but shifting from the 30th to the 40th is not perfect but it works, on a double going from 9 to 10 you might need to change it. it is likely to work though. 
I believe you can change the shifters by just undoing the clamp bolt and replacing the shifters without taking the bar tape off I have never done it this way. 

I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Shorter loop done today, felt slow, was slow, though some of that was to do with getting a bit lost and having to walk down a heavily pot-holed narrow descent to get to a decent road. Some OK climbing with PB's. 27.3 miles 1571ft climbing.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/153470789


This is why i always plot my rides, though i have been known to take the odd wrong turn though.


----------



## stevey (15 Jun 2014)

Short but sharp ride this morning and my highest avg so far 

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2833688


----------



## fivepence (15 Jun 2014)

Just back from a wee trip to the dales, of course the bike was there with me - Glorious weather on Saturday made the trip through Buttertubs Pass truly memorable. This mornings recovery ride as it chucked it down certainly less so .

SAT - http://www.strava.com/activities/153735459
SUN - http://www.strava.com/activities/153727515


----------



## Kins (15 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Short but sharp ride this morning and my highest avg so far
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2833688



Very wiggly at one point. Were you going round in circles?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Very wiggly at one point. Were you going round in circles?


I do that often if I want to make up distance at the end, tends to bring your avg down though.


----------



## matth411 (15 Jun 2014)

Quick update: Still can't put too much pressure on my leg and hurts to bend it. Swelling has not gone down. Pain every time a hair moves so I am guessing that is one of the reasons cyclists shave their legs. Shoulder is fine though. 

Bike is going in for a service tomorrow so wont be riding anyway. Hopefully all the creaks and clicks will be sorted afterwards. Expecting a few extra pounds to be added for parts though. Good job I have just been paid!

Happy riding people.


----------



## stevey (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Very wiggly at one point. Were you going round in circles?



Yeah zooming around the estate just to get too 20 miles


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jun 2014)

stevey said:


> Being as it's my birthday today (at work till 1) going to get a new helmet tomorrow ...


Happy Birthday. Sorry I missed it, been a busy bee


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> Quick update: Still can't put too much pressure on my leg and hurts to bend it. Swelling has not gone down. Pain every time a hair moves so I am guessing that is one of the reasons *cyclists shave their legs*. Shoulder is fine though.
> 
> Bike is going in for a service tomorrow so wont be riding anyway. Hopefully all the creaks and clicks will be sorted afterwards. Expecting a few extra pounds to be added for parts though. Good job I have just been paid!
> 
> Happy riding people.


no thats to save an extra 1/100th of a second, I always have from my swimming days, though as you have found out it has other benefits, I wont go into the benefits of waxing other areas as this is covered in other threads.
Hope your feeling better soon. Hope thats not lbs to the bike in weight.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> Quick update: Still can't put too much pressure on my leg and hurts to bend it. Swelling has not gone down. Pain every time a hair moves so I am guessing that is one of the reasons cyclists shave their legs. Shoulder is fine though.
> 
> Bike is going in for a service tomorrow so wont be riding anyway. Hopefully all the creaks and clicks will be sorted afterwards. Expecting a few extra pounds to be added for parts though. Good job I have just been paid!
> 
> Happy riding people.


Maybe you should get it checked out if the swelling doesn't go down soon?

Hope the service doesn't cost too much and the bike runs nice once it's done.


----------



## stevey (15 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Happy Birthday. Sorry I missed it, been a busy bee



Thanks @Phoenix Lincs


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Jun 2014)

I went on the beginners ride today. It was encouraging to see 3 children on the ride with their parents. On the way back I had a go at bike polo. It was interesting to say the least. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/153761120


----------



## Kins (15 Jun 2014)

Just had lunch and still waiting for the weather to clear up. I should just go out but I want sunshine!

Bike Polo? Sounds like an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Just had lunch and still waiting for the weather to clear up. I should just go out but I want sunshine!


Well, it's not hiding up here, although I think it is trying hard to come through.


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Just had lunch and still waiting for the weather to clear up. I should just go out but I want sunshine!


 
You could be waiting a while for sunshine. I'd get out while you can. It is overcast in Essex today, but not unpleasant.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Just had lunch and still waiting for the weather to clear up. I should just go out but I want sunshine!
> 
> Bike Polo? Sounds like an accident waiting to happen!


Just go


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Jun 2014)

I have to admit that I didn't play a game. I just practised riding around with the putter thing and tried to hit the ball. I didn't fall off fortunately, One of the kids came off a few times while playing, but no serious injuries.


----------



## matth411 (15 Jun 2014)

The service that is getting done is 105 quid! But it gets taken apart, cleaned and put together again with new cables and bearings. I half expect a new chain and BB because the amount of noise its making and being told the chain is slightly stretched. I am back in work tomorrow night too, good thing my job is sedentary and I basically sit down for 12 hours.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jun 2014)

Hi again folks. 
Been a bit lax again recently, both with cycling and logging on here. You all seem to be doing well. Went out for a couple of hours with hubby this morning, him on his MTB and me on my roady, as that way he can stay in his correct HR zone from his coach and I can keep up! I actually enjoyed today's ride much more than last week and found it easier for some reason. We did get rained on a tiny bit and got slightly lost from our intended route, but it was a good ride out. Looking forward to the Chinese takeaway we are having with his kids this afternoon in honour of Fathers' Day. Yum yum


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hi again folks.
> Been a bit lax again recently, both with cycling and logging on here. You all seem to be doing well. Went out for a couple of hours with hubby this morning, him on his MTB and me on my roady, as that way he can stay in his correct HR zone from his coach and I can keep up!* I actually enjoyed today's ride much more than last week and found it easier for some reason*. We did get rained on a tiny bit and got slightly lost from our intended route, but it was a good ride out. Looking forward to the Chinese takeaway we are having with his kids this afternoon in honour of Fathers' Day. Yum yum


This will be because your body has recovered. Dam is it that day again, another year without a card from three boys, but being boys i guess thats the norm.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This will be because your body has recovered. Dam is it that day again, another year without a card from three boys, but being boys i guess thats the norm.



Hubby actually got one from MY son (not his) this year! First time ever - maybe he felt bad about not sending him a birthday card in March!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hubby actually got one from MY son (not his) this year! First time ever - maybe he felt bad about not sending him a birthday card in March!


I dont get them either apart from, the OH's son from time to time, all missed my 50th this year, I would have thought that of all Bdays they would have remembered that one


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont get them either apart from, the OH's son from time to time, all missed my 50th this year, I would have thought that of all Bdays they would have remembered that one


don't worry, My OH's family rarely remember my birthday, if ever with the sole exception of the member of that family I happen to share the birthday with. So out of all of them (and immediate family that is 10), only 1 ever remembers my birthday and several of them, including my OH have been celebrating that day as a birthday all of their lives! My OH gets no excuses. all he has to remember is A B C... Anniversary, Birthday, Christmas - they all happen inside 5 days, all he has to do is sort the order out!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't worry, My OH's family rarely remember my birthday, if ever with the sole exception of the member of that family I happen to share the birthday with. So out of all of them (and immediate family that is 10), only 1 ever remembers my birthday and several of them, including my OH have been celebrating that day as a birthday all of their lives! My OH gets no excuses. all he has to remember is A B C... Anniversary, Birthday, Christmas - they all happen inside 5 days, all he has to do is sort the order out!


Its my boys that don't remember not the O.H.'s


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2014)

Ive been a bit lax as well lately. I started off well in the spring with 15 milers, but then my get up and go, got up and went for some resson, and even now I don't know why. I went out this morning as it was quiet. The outward journey was fine, but once i reached a small village the skies turned dark and all the air seemed to be sucked out of the atmosphere and I could hardly breathe. Because of the dark clouds, and lack of air I decided to turn back. But I did take some photos though









The dark clouds on the way back were a bit ominous. Total distance 10.4 km not bad considering its been a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its my boys that don't remember not the O.H.'s



If they are teenagers, then they won't remember or think of anything that isn't about them. the reason why teenagers seem not to be able to relate to, adults is that they are totally different animals altogether.


----------



## Harv (15 Jun 2014)

Went out for a ride with my lad. Had a nice leisurely ride:

http://www.strava.com/activities/153727358

Found a car in a ditch part way through the journey.

Also picked up a pair of gator skins from Halfords for £31.48 (link at bottom right of this page http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...-PerformanceHorizon-_-skimlinks_phg-_-TopLink)


----------



## MattMM (15 Jun 2014)

So back after a work and mechanical-related absence. Courtesy of my LBS, now have a new spoke, crankset and rear hub bearing and the bike is running well again. Did my usual flat loop to Fenwick and back, some nice times given headwind on way back

http://www.strava.com/activities/153716009


----------



## Trevor_P (15 Jun 2014)

Intended to go for a ride today, but woke up this morning with really, really sore forearms. Seems I might have Handlebar palsy or whatever its called, similar to tennis elbow. Some numbness in the hands too. It appears I still don't have my bike setup sorted properly. So going back to basics and taking the measurements necessary to do this.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jun 2014)

My littlest Alfie (7) went on his first road ride today with Max and myself (oh at work all day) we went to the park for a picnic (very slowly!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/153841306

Think I will be selling the tag at last.

I was appalled at the standard of car driving towards us today, shocking.


----------



## Kins (15 Jun 2014)

Mixed bag when I eventually went out. 90% cloud cover and was sure it was gonna chuck it down again so started close to home. Then thought sod it and rode out along the main rode which is kinda flatish valley floor. Back held up well considering first 20 mile ride. Found out my Garmin is buggered (bought off here 2nd hand and only used about ten time  ) as the battery was almost empty after the ride. 

Also remember why i hate helmets (treated myself to a new helmet, glasses and bottle cages). On a muggy day like today just to damn hot.

Sat on the grass half way round to chill and talked to an old couple whose camper was parked in a layby for 20 minutes. Theyve done 17,000 miles touring in last 2 years, nice! 

Anyway, nice ride and back isn't to bad, so good day. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/153861936


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2014)

Got up at 4 left house at 5 on the bike, got to Clapham at 6.15
Started at 7, first few miles had lots of stops for lights
Did one stop mid ride manned by scouts
Ditchling while hard was not impossible, got in to Brighton at 1115
All in all 72 miles at 13.7 from memory
Further details to follow

Did not feel it was too bad, still full of beans at the emd


----------



## puffinbilly (15 Jun 2014)

A couple of 30 mile loops this weekend due to having only a crippled hybrid. The road bike is left in the Lakes (cottage there not in an actual lake).The hybrid was cleaned and given a liberal spray of GT85 on Friday and ever since its impossible to stay in gear on the smaller chainring on anything approaching even a slope.I know that the chain and cassette probably need replacing soon but it appears the inner chainring has just magically stopped overnight- I thought this would be a gradual few slips then a few more etc? 
So currently riding only on a 50 chainring with a 12/28 cassette so avoiding hills of any great size. 

Anyone (by that I mean @Nigelnaturist in all probability) know if I can just change the inner chainring on a FSA Tempo chainset?

Worried by this natural phenomenon occurring in Wales - where the air is sucked out of the atmosphere as experienced by @welsh dragon - little bit too much fire breathing or fiery water partaken of! 

Well done @Stonechat excellent effort- some fresh sea air.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> A couple of 30 mile loops this weekend due to having only a crippled hybrid. The road bike is left in the Lakes (cottage there not in an actual lake).The hybrid was cleaned and given a liberal spray of GT85 on Friday and ever since its impossible to stay in gear on the smaller chainring on anything approaching even a slope.I know that the chain and cassette probably need replacing soon but it appears the inner chainring has just magically stopped overnight- I thought this would be a gradual few slips then a few more etc?
> So currently riding only on a 50 chainring with a 12/28 cassette so avoiding hills of any great size.
> 
> Anyone (by that I mean @Nigelnaturist in all probability) know if I can just change the inner chainring on a FSA Tempo chainset?
> ...



Unfortunately no fire water for me. But there was so little oxygen I could hardly breathe. I shouldn't have gone out today to be honest, but I didn't want to miss the opportunity. Hoefully it will cool down a bit. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Kins (15 Jun 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Anyone (by that I mean @Nigelnaturist in all probability) know if I can just change the inner chainring on a FSA Tempo chainset?



Looking at pics on the web, theres double and triple tempo's but both look like they are changeable. Also seems to be various models. be easier if you took a quick photo.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-UNUSE...9-16-034-THREAD-50-34-T-BARGAIN-/281351478096 If you zoom in on the chain set you can see the allen bolts to remove the rings. Just have to find the BCD and buy a new ring.

I personally use GT85 to clean the chain, but wipe it clear when done and use proper chain oil. Yours sounds like a combination of chain stretch and worn ring. Take a photo!


----------



## Harv (15 Jun 2014)

Tempted to go Strava Premium. There is currently a 30 day free trial. 

I have to put in my credit card details. If I forget to cancel I'll be charged.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

@puffinbilly if its a compact double chances are its a standard 110mm BCD yes loads of options if its not a compact i.e. a normal double yes but you wont be able to go below 38th, A compact is called a compact due to its B.C.D. (Bolt Centre Diameter) which is usually 110mm not because of the chain ring sizes, you can get road triple compacts 74mm BCD inner ring and 110mm middle and outer, these are usually used on touring bikes as the 74mm inner allows you to go as low as 24th I think. but a 26/38/48 and a 12-32 cassette gives a really wide range of gears.
I will need to find a chart re. BCD, but measure bolt centre to bolt centre, it is easier to measure same edge to same edge of adjacent holes.

http://www.hostelshoppe.com/tech_bolt_circle_diameter.php


----------



## MattMM (15 Jun 2014)

Also tempted, mainly by Strava Premium age/weight partitioning so I can see how I compare with other 40-something, local fat gits as opposed to getting depressed seeing how inferior I am to 20-something roadie racing snakes...

Despite all this, did manage to drop two roadies today on an undulating/downhill segment. Sometimes mass can be a good thing...


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Jun 2014)

What I need strava to show is other 40 something, slightly overweight women with complex medical issues


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> If they are teenagers, then they won't remember or think of anything that isn't about them. the reason why teenagers seem not to be able to relate to, adults is that they are totally different animals altogether.


Eldest is 24 then 22 and 20 hardly teenagers


----------



## Effyb4 (15 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I think boys (men) are still absorbed in their own lives at that age, if mine are anything to go by (almost 20, 17 and 13) Even the eldest doesn't seem to have matured at all yet.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @Nigelnaturist I think boys (men) are still absorbed in their own lives at that age, if mine are anything to go by (almost 20, 17 and 13) Even the eldest doesn't seem to have matured at all yet.



Do they ever?


----------



## BrynCP (15 Jun 2014)

Managed 43 miles today after yesterday's 60. Total for the week 159 miles, biggest yet!

Seemed every direction I travelled today the wind was in my face. However I am getting more comfortable riding in the drops so this helps. Just need to lose my belly so that breathing in the drops isn't a challenge!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Intended to go for a ride today, but woke up this morning with really, really sore forearms. Seems I might have Handlebar palsy or whatever its called, similar to tennis elbow. Some numbness in the hands too. It appears I still don't have my bike setup sorted properly. So going back to basics and taking the measurements necessary to do this.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/Store/catalog/fitCalculatorBike.jsp


I have never had my bike setup up, until you get use to riding you will always get some niggles, it really does take a long time to get use to riding, its took me nearly two years to get things right, and even now I am looking at ways to improve, I still get numb hands, but nothing like the numbness that lasted days when I started, I was climbing a short climb today and I was looking at my arms and thought how different they looked to two years ago, not so much musculure but toned, where you see tendons when pulling on the bars, ask @Mo1959 sure she will explain better.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Do they ever?


----------



## Kins (15 Jun 2014)

Think I just broke my garmin, oops. Annoyed me once to often!


----------



## Trevor_P (15 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have never had my bike setup up, until you get use to riding you will always get some niggles, it really does take a long time to get use to riding, its took me nearly two years to get things right, and even now I am looking at ways to improve, I still get numb hands, but nothing like the numbness that lasted days when I started, I was climbing a short climb today and I was looking at my arms and thought how different they looked to two years ago, not so much musculure but toned, where you see tendons when pulling on the bars, ask @Mo1959 sure she will explain better.


I Had similar problems with the forearms years ago when playing cricket. Lasted for months. The toning you mention is already happening, but my arms are quite muscular anyway. I'll never be a whippet. I was wondering if it had something to do with standing when climbing, as yesterday I put in some significant effort to make sure I did not have to stop on the hills, which involved throwing the bike from side to side quite a bit as I stood. Something I've not done much of before.


----------



## Trevor_P (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Think I just broke my garmin, oops. Annoyed me once to often!


Oh dear!


----------



## bororider (15 Jun 2014)

I get numb hands every time I go out after a while. I have to ride no hands for a short while just to stretch them out a bit every so often.
My left butt cheek is always sore too but right is ok!! Must be the way i sit I guess
adjusting the cleats a bit I think
I have also since going clipless had some discomfort behind my left knee. Its been agony today after my 50 miles yesterday. I'll have to try adjusting the cleats I think


----------



## bororider (15 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Tempted to go Strava Premium. There is currently a 30 day free trial.
> 
> I have to put in my credit card details. If I forget to cancel I'll be charged.



Where have you seen that? Can't find anything myself


----------



## Harv (15 Jun 2014)

bororider said:


> Where have you seen that? Can't find anything myself



Shows up when I log in. There's also a start free trial option in the top right corner.


----------



## bororider (15 Jun 2014)

Fair enough, I don't get that come up on mine!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Tempted to go Strava Premium. There is currently a 30 day free trial.
> 
> I have to put in my credit card details. If I forget to cancel I'll be charged.


Its not much each month, and you can cancel any time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Think I just broke my garmin, oops. Annoyed me once to often!


Yep you can get batteries for them, What did you do to break it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Having done a few rides with the Edge 705 and correcting the elevation in rwgps there is very little difference, and strava actually gives slightly more elevation than the corrected elevation on rwgps


----------



## Harv (15 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its not much each month, and you can cancel any time.



Thanks Nigel. Might check it out this time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Thanks Nigel. Might check it out this time.


I did it for a month last year, wasn't for me.


----------



## Harv (15 Jun 2014)

What do you use to log your rides. I thought you were a Strava man.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> What do you use to log your rides. I thought you were a Strava man.


I have my own database, take the core data from the unit, and elevation correction from rwgps, strava has to many flaws


----------



## Ciar (15 Jun 2014)

Just a quick ride out with the Essex and Herts MTB club, first time out in Epping for a month or so to see if it had improved and it had, lovely 20+ miles of not so much mud with a 
couple of hairy moments and my back brake failing to work  all in all it's lovely to be back in the forest not just commuting to work.

Next Sunday 38 miles in the north downs planned, hopefully not getting lost hah!


----------



## Harv (15 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have my own database, take the core data from the unit, and elevation correction from rwgps, strava has to many flaws



I can understand the desire for accuracy but I like the social aspect of Strava. Can think of anything else that comes close. 

Not sure the premium will benefit me either. I am a beginner after all. The additional features probably aren't relevant to me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I can understand the desire for accuracy but I like the social aspect of Strava. Can think of anything else that comes close.
> 
> Not sure the premium will benefit me either. I am a beginner after all. The additional features probably aren't relevant to me.


I also load my data to rwgps and garmin as well as strava also sportracks this I also use to export to google earth, this helps me to plan routes, down roads I have never been down.


----------



## Eribiste (16 Jun 2014)

My little Cotswold Outing Audax run went well yesterday (150614). Just the right sort of day too, dry, not too hot and very little wind, ideal. Full marks to the Beacon Roads Club for organisation too. I'm not a member, but I can recommend this event to anyone. Nice munchies to start you off, and a pasta dish for when you finish! I laid down 68 miles at an average of 15.7.

Next organised ride on my calendar is the Shakespeare 100k in September for the MacMillan cancer care people.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Eribiste said:


> My little Cotswold Outing Audax run went well yesterday (150614). Just the right sort of day too, dry, not too hot and very little wind, ideal. Full marks to the Beacon Roads Club for organisation too. I'm not a member, but I can recommend this event to anyone. Nice munchies to start you off, and a pasta dish for when you finish! I laid down 68 miles at an average of 15.7.
> 
> Next organised ride on my calendar is the Shakespeare 100k in September for the MacMillan cancer care people.


A good pace over that distance, nice one.
It was nice here yesterday for riding, warm enough for short sleeves without being cold, a little NE breezy (and I mean about 3-4mph), I guess it all helped toward the pb I set, which I knew at the time was close, but like all local segments I didn't expect a pb on it.


----------



## Learnincurve (16 Jun 2014)

So yesterday I planned today's 17 mile road ride, then went to read a blog and came to a part about some uphill time trial race up Beeley moor "oh that area looks familiar" says I shortly followed by "oh" Having checked the map again I'm going above the moor but there is a 2.5 mile bit which goes from 41ft to 737ft and the whole thing has a total climb of 1,440 ft. This could be interesting.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2014)

No cycling for me today. Granddaughter and a grandson have a dentist appointment, so grannies taxi's will be needed. Never mind, later I can plan where I'm going to ride tomorrow. Have a great ride today everyone. Or walk, or whatever your doing.


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I can understand the desire for accuracy but I like the social aspect of Strava. Can think of anything else that comes close.
> 
> Not sure the premium will benefit me either. I am a beginner after all. The additional features probably aren't relevant to me.


I would like to see how I stack up with other riders my age and wieght.
Just to tight to spend the money!!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I would like to see how I stack up with other riders my age and wieght.
> Just to tight to spend the money!!!


You stack up well against me and I am younger and a lighter 

Just watched the road rage Britain, and I have to say if the clips are anything like as common as were shown about cyclists it's no wonder car drivers are a bit peeved.
https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/road-rage-britain/series-1/episode-1
The bike courier I must admit was very bad, but he had never driven a car, and found driving one isn't easy, we all forget each mode of transport has it's own problems, vans and truck limited visibility (no matter how many mirrors), it was good to see the V.E.D raised but not a conclusive out come to it. 
I try and thank those motorists that wait or give me time when they are behind me and have to wait to overtake safely, but there are good and bad in all walks of life, there was a comment about cyclist and trucks. I think this referred to cyclists coming up the inside of a truck, but could also have been a cyclist being just to the front and left of a truck (and this is a really bad place from the drivers point of view) and the cyclist being killed, the best way to deal with this as a cyclist is to simple wait behind the truck, cyclist speeding down the wrong side of the road and between vehicles that leaves the cyclist only inches spare is a big NO in my point of view, though overtaking stationary traffic on the right is the right thing to if safe, but if you have you cross the centre line to do this the oncoming traffic has right of way, so you do it with caution. Which brings me back to cycle lanes on the roads for the most part they are a waste of tax payers money ( a little like me) as for the most part the are ignored and can be dangerous, separate cycle paths are a different issue, but they also have there own problems.

I am not the greatest cyclist/driver in the world but I have driven/ridden from bikes to HGV's and try and see things from all road uses point of view when I ride, and whilst I had a couple of minor off's (clip-ins) and I manage a reasonable speed, in all the riding i have done in the last 2 years over 14,000 miles only a few times have i really felt a real risk of death, and a few more of serious injury, the one thing I have learnt is if an incident has passed it's not worth getting upset about it, no matter how close it came as you start to focus on that rather than being safe for the next junction or obstacle in your way, rider or driver, and that then becomes your vulnerable point lack of concentration.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

To add to the previous, I have had words with at least two cyclists running a local red light that is a really dangerous one, its why it has a set of traffic lights instead of just a junction as its blind on almost any turn until into the junction, and I nearly got wiped out at it and I was on green before I set off, so I hate to think how late the car was going through, and also a cyclist going down the inside of a stationary traffic just to save what 30's so he can set off quicker, though I must admit the distance and short climb to catch him was a little tough, during the conversation he explain he had been knocked off and had surgery to fix it pins ect as I rode away I thought I am not surprised, and just a week Sunday coming through Donny a guy ran two red lights headphones on ( I know not illegal should be in my opinion), and it took me pulling in front of him twice to get his attention, and just last night a cyclist on a bmx jumping between vehicles off the path would have crossed my path had I not shouted and been breaking, so yea cyclists are bad, we as cyclist tend to condemn the motorist when in fact most are pretty good as are van a truck drivers yet we don't often berate ourselves for our bad riding, because I know I get things wrong but because most of the time I get things right the wrongs are generally covered by the rest of the safety I put into my riding.
Having said all that you watch I will go and get splattered today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> What I need strava to show is other 40 something, slightly overweight women with complex medical issues


just look at my account then


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Whilst I am on about things illegal what do you lot think of of cyclists using mobiles whilst riding, same category as driving with one, its wrong to penalise a motorist using one when so many others do so (pedestrians spring to mind) and get away with what could cause a fatality usually their own admittedly but the motorist will most likely not see it that way for such a long time.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Whilst I am on about things illegal what do you lot think of of cyclists using mobiles whilst riding, same category as driving with one, its wrong to penalise a motorist using one when so many others do so (pedestrians spring to mind) and get away with what could cause a fatality usually their own admittedly but the motorist will most likely not see it that way for such a long time.



How the hell can you use a mobile while riding at the same time? For me it would be like patting your head and rubbing your stomache at the same time. Its a recipe for disaster. It should be illegal, if it isn't already


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> How the hell can you use a mobile while riding at the same time? For me it would be like patting your head and rubbing your stomache at the same time. Its a recipe for disaster. It should be illegal, if it isn't already


I have seen it on more than one occasion, so drawing a parallel should it be using one whilst walking, I think it might come under proper control of your vehicle which actually covered it before the change in law. 

Right I am getting of my soap box and off riding instead nice simple ride, but a 18 mile loop that I might get a p.b. if i manage better than 18mph.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have seen it on more than one occasion, so drawing a parallel should it be using one whilst walking, I think it might come under proper control of your vehicle which actually covered it before the change in law.
> 
> Right I am getting of my soap box and off riding instead nice simple ride, but a 18 mile loop that I might get a p.b.* if i manage better than 18mp*h.



Which is not likely judging by wind speed and direction


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Which is not likely judging by wind speed and direction



Excuses, excuses


----------



## Kins (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yep you can get batteries for them, What did you do to break it.



It annoyed me once to often by not charging properly so I slammed it on the desk. Hence LCD is a bit knackered. Hay ho...... Still works though the screen has a line through the middle now and the bottom of the screen looks like an ink stain. Piece of crap. Was going to buy the touring edition next month, looks like might be sooner!


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Jun 2014)

Went out to look at the Long Marston 10mile TT course near me this morning, just to get a feel for it!
Only did one lap.
http://www.strava.com/activities/154188397

I have changed shape since I started and I'm trying to fine tune the riding set up as my knees sometime ache (at the front).
Today I pushed myself almost off the back of the seat trying out better positioning and it felt like a revelation, I seemed to connect better, speed went up noticeably and it felt good. So going to move the seat back at least a cm ready for tomorrow's ride.
Will report back.
Oh any other tips more than welcome and please, I am happy to be taught to suck eggs etc 
I still have the shorter stem I fitted when I couldn't reach the bars because of the beer belly in the way


----------



## Kins (16 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Went out to look at the Long Marston 10mile TT course near me this morning, just to get a feel for it!
> Only did one lap.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/154188397
> 
> ...



Nice ride! Knee pain could be your pedal/cleat set up or stroke length.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Went out to look at the Long Marston 10mile TT course near me this morning, just to get a feel for it!
> Only did one lap.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/154188397
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind a wee birl round that. Looks nice and flat!
I often push myself to the back of the saddle when I am climbing as I feel it helps but slide forward a bit again on the flat.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

@BrianEvesham faster than me 
@welsh dragon it didn't matter which way I was going on the loop had a head wind. I know with out looking I was about 3 mins slower than my best on it. 
@Mo1959 I do the same 
@Kins have a look at the bryton rider 60, 800's can be had on ebay about £200, but if you dont need cad or hr at all, I believe the touring gets good reviews.


----------



## Cold (16 Jun 2014)

Decided to start doing hills today and it was awful  but I'm guessing it will help in the long run.

http://www.strava.com/activities/154209422


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Decided to start doing hills today and it was awful  but I'm guessing it will help in the long run.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/154209422


Yep, and I would be pleased with those times.


----------



## Kins (16 Jun 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Decided to start doing hills today and it was awful  but I'm guessing it will help in the long run.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/154209422



Nice ride and some serious hills for just starting to do hills!

68.2 mph max speed? Sheesh, when I get to fifty my backside becomes a puckering quivering beast! Fair Play!


----------



## Cold (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yep, and I would be pleased with those times.



Was really struggling with my breathing and at some points I basically ran out of breath and had to stop until I could get it back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Colderuk said:


> Was really struggling with my breathing and at some points I basically ran out of breath and had to stop until I could get it back


doesn't matter you stopped what is important is that you worked your C.V. system it will improve, I smoke (to much) I actually worked quite hard today even though it was flat (bloodt wind @Mo1959 yea i know, but try doing 18+mph into a nor nor east breeze) but on my ride last Tuesday where I did do some hills, not the same climb rate you did, my avg HR was 137bpm max of 162bpm, that was 2,992 ft over 52 miles, today 830ft over 37.7 miles my avg was 145bpm and a max of 166, and literally no climbing as such, but I had to work into the said wind on most of the ride even when I should have had a tail wind. but the more you do the better your body will become, because this is where cycling is so good as exercise, your lung capacity will increase your heart will become stronger so the transfer of oxygen becomes better and more efficient at getting around, please ignore the previous if you already know it.


----------



## Learnincurve (16 Jun 2014)

I actually recorded my track today and will get a strava to load it on but the basics are 18kg bike, 24.24 miles, total ascent 2137ft

kill me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Nice ride and some serious hills for just starting to do hills!
> 
> *68.2 mph* max speed? Sheesh, when I get to fifty my backside becomes a puckering quivering beast! Fair Play!


That will be them there cheap iPhones for you, mind you the current firmware I have on the cheap £50 garmin I got on ebay, and replaced the battery you listening to that bit. @Kins ( and some hair pulling getting it set up) does have a the odd speed spike, I was trying to find it but I can't see it on strava, anyway there has been at least one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I actually recorded my track today and will get a strava to load it on but the basics are 18kg bike, 24.24 miles, total ascent 2137ft
> 
> kill me.


not surprised, 88ft a mile is tough, I think anything over 100ft/mile is considered difficult, though might be corrected by others that think otherwise.


----------



## Kins (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> That will be them there cheap iPhones for you, mind you the current firmware I have on the cheap £50 garmin I got on ebay, and replaced the battery you listening to that bit. @Kins ( and some hair pulling getting it set up) does have a the odd speed spike, I was trying to find it but I can't see it on strava, anyway there has been at least one.



Yeah yeah. To late, electronics that break get short shrift from me, comes from building to many computers with crappy components not tested well enough.


----------



## Cold (16 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Nice ride and some serious hills for just starting to do hills!
> 68.2 mph max speed? Sheesh, when I get to fifty my backside becomes a puckering quivering beast! Fair Play!



That 68.2 mph was up hill as well


----------



## matth411 (16 Jun 2014)

68.2mph? Bugger that! At 36mph I was scared, but that was with a bend in the hill. 

Bike has gone for it's service so I have time to heal. I did ride the bike to the shop, which incidentally is easier than walking! No pain while riding, but then I walked into the shop in pain. Few days off the bike will be good for me physically, but..... I already miss it haha


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> not surprised, 88ft a mile is tough, *I think anything over 10ft/mile is considered difficult,* though might be corrected by others that think otherwise.



I agree.


----------



## Learnincurve (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> not surprised, 88ft a mile is tough, I think anything over 100ft/mile is considered difficult, though might be corrected by others that think otherwise.



100ft a mile? I_ dream_ of 100ft a mile. largest peak was 2.5 miles at 306ft to 6.5 miles at 1003ft making it 174.25 ft a mile.

It just happened that the area that they do the British hill climbing time trials was in between my house and where I wanted to go.

edit: clearly where I wanted to go was a pub.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I agree.


You had me going then, that I had put a typo


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> 100ft a mile? I_ dream_ of 100ft a mile. largest peak was 2.5 miles at 306ft to 6.5 miles at 1003ft making it 174.25 ft a mile.
> 
> It just happened that the area that they do the British hill climbing time trials was in between my house and where I wanted to go.
> 
> edit: clearly where I wanted to go was a pub.


Well your not that far off at 84ft/mile for the whole ride, most I do is in the region of 50ft/mile and thats tough for me, usually more like 30-40ft/mile. avg overall is about 40ft/mile


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2014)

I have now posted my L2B on Strava
http://www.strava.com/activities/154289974
Overall journey including cycling to Clapham
71.6 miles 13.6 miles (Garmin) and 3484 feet
L2B itself
http://www.strava.com/activities/154289974
This is unsurprisingly slower
Cycled up all the hills
Well not one it was not that bad but road was narrow and as lots were walking cycling up was not possible

Less than 10% were cycling up the beacon, but although hard it could've been worse

9 min 50 sec for the beacon
That is 4843 place out of 12167


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2014)

Also on my loosener the segment I blasted got 5th fastest overall
http://www.strava.com/activities/154289860


----------



## morrisman (16 Jun 2014)

Off to attempt 82 miles tomorrow, furthest so far. Wish me luck


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You had me going then, that I had put a typo


----------



## Harv (17 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> Off to attempt 82 miles tomorrow, furthest so far. Wish me luck



Best of luck. Hopefully the weather is fine for you and it's not too windy.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I have now posted my L2B on Strava
> http://www.strava.com/activities/154289974
> Overall journey including cycling to Clapham
> 71.6 miles 13.6 miles (Garmin) and 3484 feet
> ...


For a hill wimp - reached 37.4 mph down the beacon


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous morning here and fancied a reasonably long ride. Unfortunately, one of the little minor roads was covered in lots of sharp flinty stones and the inevitable happened. Pulled in at the end of a farm track under some trees and immediately started getting eaten alive by midges. Tyre off, tube (Specialized) in and when trying to blow up no joy. It wasn't taking air so I think the valve core must have been loose. Starting to panic as it was so early and I would have a long walk if the second was the same. Fortunately, it was a Schwalbe and inflated ok. No more spares though and had taken the patch kit out for some reason, although I couldn't have stood there a minute longer with these midges biting anyway so took the safe option of just taking the most direct route back home.

That's the second puncture in as many months on the GP4000S so they are definitely not as tough as the Durano Plus. I'll persevere with them over the summer months but I think the Durano Plus will have to go back on later. Shame, because I do like the way they ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 
I know what I would be riding if theres ANY chance of stopping any length of time where there are midges, have they migrate from the west, when I lived on Skye I thought the east to be fairly free of them.
Mind you as I cant afford having different ones for different season  I just ride what I have till they wear out, and I think a pair of gators lasting from Aug till now is pretty good neither of the tyres has been punctured, though as some of you know I have had two pinch punctures, I guess there is a few thousand left in the front and the back is only being replace as the pinch puncture took a chunk of rubber off the tyre, but still stay inflated (once the puncture had been repaired), what must be the best part of a thousand miles. 
The front is on 6,300 miles and its never had a puncture (the two I had, being on the back), many a time I hit a small unseen stone and it shoots of like a bullet to hit some piece of wood sounding like a rifle shot (though not as loud, and I would hate to get hit by one), so if I get 8,000 miles out of a £22 tyre, I think thats pretty good going.


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

Mo, have you tried Gatorskins? I swapped from Duranos to Gatorskins and love them. Pain in the arse to get on though. Halfords have a bundle deal if you buy two atm as well.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_389961_langId_-1_categoryId_242553

Went out last night and went home after 5 miles. Back was to sore after 20 miles day before. Have to rest more or stay at 10 miles for a bit longer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I have been hit by one of those ping stones - damn good bruise for many weeks and boy did I know about it. I have also been responsible for (though did not know it until several miles later when my OH told me) a rather large dent in a very expensive BMW on a Scottish island. I caught a large stone whilst on tour, and it pinged off my tyre at a really odd angle, hit the BMW's passenger door and came flying back at me. I actually ducked whilst on the bike to avoid it (instinctively rather than planned). My OH said it only narrowly missed me on the way back. He also said absolutely nothing to me about the car it hit until several miles later (all uphill) when he started to make comments about me being a vandal and car wrecker now I no longer owned an expensive model of vehicle (we had previously an old Audi A4 2.8L Quattro - fantastic car to drive, and loved it, sadly it loved fuel too much! It's new owner (it is now 16 years old) loves the car (and can afford the fuel) as well and it passed has always passed its MOT with nothing needing doing to it!)

@Mo1959 have yet to go out on the new tyres... hope they are OK and not too many more fairy visits for you. I seem to have lost my mojo at the moment which is probably my body telling me I need a rest. On the bright side of things the dining room (main living area) is now clean to within an inch of its life after yesterday's frustration was taken out on it - every single item (except for telephone) was taken out of the room, carpets cleaned to within an inch of its life (OK I gave up on the carpet after 4 hours of still getting thick dark brown muck out of it) and nothing came back into the room until it had been cleaned, sorted and hoovered... Even the curtains and my laptop were both washed  ! I even banned the neighbours dog from the house whilst I was cleaning the room.

Today I attack the kitchen - it is a much smaller room, only it has much more in it and needs much more work. However I am dog & cow sitting (long story but she is now 18 days overdue, being pregnant, known implantation date (embryo is a different stock to the mother cow) and her owner is away for 2 days, at the Cheshire county show, showing her 2 bulls (both born last year)...

Anyone want to lay any bets on when she goes into labour? The last embryo from this 'stock' was a huge bull that had to be delivered by caesarean and this female is smaller than the surrogate mother of that one! Time to go and do a cow check and walk up to the stables!

Edit: Hoping this cleaning fad wears off sooner rather than later and my mojo comes back... there is one room in the house I really do not want to clean to within an inch of its life - the back bedroom. All our camping, cycling, photography kit is in there and 2 of the 6 bikes as well... cleaning it will be a nightmare!


----------



## sutts (17 Jun 2014)

Hi all
Not been on the bike now for a week due to illness (some sort of a stomach bug)...now that may not sound like a lot, but to me it is one hell of a break! I'm hoping my legs haven't turned to jelly when I get back to it tomorrow! How long does it take to lose all of the good work that I have done in the past year? I'm stressing over nothing aren't I?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

sutts said:


> Hi all
> Not been on the bike now for a week due to illness (some sort of a stomach bug)...now that may not sound like a lot, but to me it is one hell of a break! I'm hoping my legs haven't turned to jelly when I get back to it tomorrow! How long does it take to lose all of the good work that I have done in the past year? *I'm stressing over nothing aren't *I?


yep, hr usually goes up a little after 1-2 weeks, but your core fitness is still there.


----------



## GreigM (17 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> started getting eaten alive by midges.



 the little buggers.


----------



## GreigM (17 Jun 2014)

sutts said:


> Hi all
> Not been on the bike now for a week due to illness (some sort of a stomach bug)...now that may not sound like a lot, but to me it is one hell of a break! I'm hoping my legs haven't turned to jelly when I get back to it tomorrow! How long does it take to lose all of the good work that I have done in the past year? I'm stressing over nothing aren't I?



Takes longer than a week  you will be fine


----------



## sutts (17 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> yep, hr usually goes up a little after 1-2 weeks, but your core fitness is still there.


Thanks, Nigel!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

OK - the cow does not look anything like a cow that is interested in giving birth. currently sitting out in the sun, chewing the cud and the dog (Dusty) is currently undoing all of my hard work from yesterday by lying on the carpet I cleaned... Also got accosted by 2 ducks who seem to think I was going to feed them! OK I eat their eggs but I wasn't aware I was meant to be feeding them today... will have to check


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

GreigM said:


> the little buggers.



I aint watching that, aint scared of many insects, loath those creatures though


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Jun 2014)

Well the seat position is soooooo much better now I've pushed it right back, ok so I've only done twenty odd miles this morning on it but it feels good.
Nice ride out with my mate, comfortable fettling ride. He has suggested I might be better off putting the original longer stem back on and raising the seat up a tad as well.

http://www.strava.com/activities/154584975

Feeling Good


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2014)

@BrianEvesham Nice ride Brian. It's amazing how many little adjustments we all make as time goes on!
I remember buying a much shorter and more raised stem when I first got the road bike but soon got used to it and reverted to the original. Now, I actually enjoy feeling quite stretched out.


----------



## Trevor_P (17 Jun 2014)

New toy coming this afternoon. Garmin edge 810. Shouldn't get lost anymore, phone won't go flat. Missus can track me from home (not sure about that bit.) more accuracy for strava. 

Won't be home in time to test it tonight though sadly.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

Set off pretty early on Sunday (3.30am / 1.5 hrs pre MoTime) with Suj with bikes loaded and headed to Dover. After getting parked up, and kitted out we joined the masses getting ready for Wiggles French Revolution.












A fun, escorted trip from the car parks to the ferry gave us our first hill of the day and we hadnt even reached France yet!






We went straight on board the ferry Spirit of France to find we had an entire deck dedicated to just our bikes and the cycling events staff coaches! Suj was particularly pleased...






With nothing to attch the bikes to we were convinced the bikes would end up a mass of metal and carbon, a giant ball stuck together with twisted handlebars, and released High5 gel.
With trepidation we joined the queue for free tea and criossants.






Some slept, some wandered around, everyone got confused trying to find the registration desks!






We were told on the ferry the last ferry was at 4.30pm which caused further confusion as a) it was supposed to be 6pm b) we were already running an hour late by arrival and c) we werent sure if it was Blighty time or Le Time they referred to.

Regardless we arrived, and found our bikes hadnt become a giant ball of bikemould. Rejoice!






And so the brave 700 souls set off for a little cycling adventure.






I had hoped to avoid a repeat of the Huntingdon sportive, where Suj was struggling with the tank she had, now she had a road bike (Sensa Romagna Special) and true enough while we still went much slower than everyone else, we kept a steady pace...

...Until the first hill and we both discovered she had real trouble selecting the right gear. Because she had a few issues with the bike and had to send it back, she had done a sum total of about 80 miles on it, and hadnt quite done the hill training she probably should have done. While she would be close behind on flats, she quickly lost ground up the first, and remaining hills.

The wind was pretty bad, even moreso at the coastline. At times on downhills had to really focus on keeping the bike steady.

The first big hill was a bit of a steamer to be fair, not too bad for sesoned cyclists, but a few already walked up it, Suj, to her credit, made it up, albeit with enough time for me to take a snapshot of one of many JC stauettes located on top of hills...











The number of JC statues felt a little wickerman at times, but despite that the countryside was very nice!






The first big downhill section was the Escalles hill, a sweeping left and right twisty road that I had seen on streetmap and warned Suj about. I took it relatively easy to try and keep Suj from going too fast, but despite this we had a little "bump" at the bottom as Suj found her brakes werent quite as sharp as everyone elses, or she hadnt been using them hard enough! She came off slightly but no harm done after a quick check, though I think it made her even more cautious thoughout the trip.



Sony had loaned me a AVS100 action camera, but hadnt thought how I was going to attach it to my helmet, so had to use a handlebar mount that unfortunately made the built in antishake pretty redundant (the roads were better than UKs but still not great at times).

We cycled down many quiet country roads, as ever the event was organised superbly well, with signposts warning of dangerous corners, and stewards directing us and traffic at intersections. Regular maintenece vehicles went past, and medics on motorbikes were never far away.

The stuff I had read about cycling in France wasnt wrong either, many a time I heard the cry of Allez Allez from people sat outside houses, wandering roads and generally mulling about to see what the wheezing was all about. Even the dogs seemed to want to come out and say hello, at least I think that was what he was wanting to do! Car drivers were incredibly patient, not a single beep nor a massively revved engine as they passed the whole trip. Bliss.

As we came to the first pit stop, 20 miles in, it was clear from our pace and Suj's hill struggles we would never get close to getting back in time if we did the Epic, so we decided to take the split when it came and do the standard. Still a pretty tough 60 miles, with 3,658ft of climbing (thats 60ft per mile @Nigelnaturist!).

The pitstops were an oasis of fig rolls, jaffa cakes, flapjacks and bananas but we couldnt stay for long, so onwards we went and noticeably picked up the pace a little.

When we got to the second pitstop, 40 miles in, Suj was really struggling. Her hayfever had caused an issue where the back of her throat was swollen, and her larynx kept closing. After seeing a medic, she decided she was going to push on, but the next (very) big hill finally stopped her in her tracks and she decided to call for a pickup.






I felt bad leaving her, but had spoken to the emergency guys and was told help was on the way for her and would be safely transported to Dover, where I would meet her. She insisted I carried on to get to the ferry in time, so I pushed on, a little quicker than previously on the trip, and even passed people!



Making it into the Calais port just as Cycling Events were distmantling everything, just enough time to pick up my goodie bottle and medal, and headed to the check in desk, passport in hand. After finding I had missed the 'last' ferry by 5 minutes, along with a bunch of other riders, we had a 50 minute wait for the 'last last' ferry.

To my delight Suj turned up, and we made our way back to Blighty together.

Sitting on the ferry Pride of Canterbury along with a lot of other exhausted cyclists we took time to don our carefully prepared celebration of all things French for a finishers photo.






Suj's was much deserved as although she hadnt quite done the distance she had done remarkably well for someone with only 80 miles under belt on her bike, reaching 47 miles and a LOT of climbing. It was far tougher than the New Forest sportive, and IMO was nearer to RideLondon, albeit less mileage, especially with the wind.

We even spotted the same ferry which had taken us to Calais many hours ago.






We had an escort through an empty Dover Port which was great fun, dropped Suj off at home, and got back home some time shortly after 10pm.....a long day!

Fun times around Dover Port - http://app.strava.com/activities/154510172

Definitely a sportive I would recommend to anyone with some miles under them, its challenging, brilliantly organised, fantastic scenery thoughout but I wouldnt recommend doing it without a bit of prep work first.

Heres my youtube video of the ride, condensed into a few minutes...




Strava is missing a 400 yard part where I had stopped it while waiting for Suj at the top of a hill, and forgetting to start it again until the start of the next one! D'oh.

http://app.strava.com/activities/154555163

Happy  everyone!


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well the seat position is soooooo much better now I've pushed it right back, ok so I've only done twenty odd miles this morning on it but it feels good.
> Nice ride out with my mate, comfortable fettling ride. He has suggested I might be better off putting the original longer stem back on and *raising the seat up a tad* as well.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/154584975
> ...


Nice one @BrianEvesham. I was fortunate enough to get a free Specialized bike fit (with a trainee fitter) & he raised my seat by 30mm from what I thought was right & it has made a big difference for the better for me.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jun 2014)

Great write-up as usual @Nomadski & well done on what looks like a pretty tough ride albeit through some lovely looking countryside.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Jun 2014)

Epic adventure @Nomadski as always enjoyed the read.

Just looked closer at my ride and found I averaged 19 mph on the second loop of the TT course.
Getting there!


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @BrianEvesham Nice ride Brian. It's amazing how many little adjustments we all make as time goes on!
> I remember buying a much shorter and more raised stem when I first got the road bike but soon got used to it and reverted to the original. Now, I actually enjoy feeling quite stretched out.


I think I'll flip this short stem back over first then see how I get on. Then maybe go for the original long stem if all is well.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2014)

Today was another good day. 10km done as per sunday. The weather has only improved slightly air and oxygen quality wise, but anything is better than it was. Took a slightly different route today by branching off from the B4404 onto a very quiet lane. The last time I was on this lane was in the spring




obviously busy. I also went past some of the locals, namely the sheep. Even they have to contend with bloody hills


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

@welsh dragon not that long since then, or was last spring, summer doesn't start for another 4 days, and if you want I can find what time


----------



## GreigM (17 Jun 2014)

30 miles for me today - http://www.strava.com/activities/154638388 

Struggled the last 5 but made it home, was roasting and the only way to get a breeze was to pedal harder lol


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon not that long since then, or was last spring, summer doesn't start for another 4 days, and if you want I can find what time



 i might have known you would say something Nigel. I mean't this spring. It was around march time that i was last up that lane, so around 3 months ago, or there abouts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Today was another good day. 10km done as per sunday. The weather has only improved slightly air and oxygen quality wise, but anything is better than it was. Took a slightly different route today by branching off from the B4404 onto a very quiet lane. The last time I was on this lane was in the spring
> View attachment 47946
> 
> obviously busy. I also went past some of the locals, namely the sheep. Even they have to contend with bloody hills
> View attachment 47947



That isn't a hill, it's a blooming mountain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That isn't a hill, it's a blooming mountain


I thought they will mainly hills in Wales, a mountain is over 2,000ft,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> i might have known you would say something Nigel. I mean't this spring. It was around march time that i was last up that lane, so around 3 months ago, or there abouts.


Well things have got to be right, otherwise we would all get mixed up 

Right I have six months of weather data to catch up on, and as I hurt from yesterday I ain't going out, a longish ride tomorrow, and the W.N.B.R. in York on Friday so that will be about 70 miles or so for the day.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That isn't a hill, it's a blooming mountain



That's just a hill beside the lane. If I lived north or south of here, or east or west, then there are some quite flat areas. Typical, I have to live in the hilly bit. There are hills that are a lot worse than that believe me.


----------



## MattMM (17 Jun 2014)

So normally doing 6 miles in 2 rides would be a bit disappointing, however took the opportunity of the family bus being in the garage to use bike as courtesy vehicle. The first ride was pretty much all uphill, and interestingly is the route to my local park I used when I first started 6 months or so ago. I struggled to get above 6 mph then, now averaging 10 and peaking at 22. Chuffed - watching that Marco Pantani doc the other night clearly has had an effect....

http://www.strava.com/activities/154562711

The return was a blast, literally. 4 segments a PR in each, and hitting 33 mph. Oooffftt.....

http://www.strava.com/activities/154655823


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2014)

Well, that was a severe shock to the system cycling in the heat of the day compared with the cool mornings. I even saw little bits of tar that had bubbled in the heat. Haven't seen that for years. Went over to my Dads for a wee visit to find out how he gone on with his doctor's appointment this morning and dug a trench and put in a row of peas in the garden when I was there. Another hot run home again. The muscles do seem to work a bit better in the heat of the day though as my times weren't too bad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, that was a severe shock to the system cycling in the heat of the day compared with the cool mornings. I even saw little bits of tar that had bubbled in the heat. Haven't seen that for years. Went over to my Dads for a wee visit to find out how he gone on with his doctor's appointment this morning and dug a trench and put in a row of peas in the garden when I was there. Another hot run home again. The muscles do seem to work a bit better in the heat of the day though as my times weren't too bad.


Advantages to both, hope he's well.


----------



## morrisman (17 Jun 2014)

Well it turned out to be 82 miles at a less than sparkling average of 14.4 mph;
I put the low average down to the following:

I'm old.
I'm not as fit as I think I am.
I'm still to fat.
I'm still sh1t at going uphill.
The wind today was only an apprentice wind, it had passed, with flying colours, the 'How to be a Headwind' part of its training but seemed to be really poor at 'How to be a Tailwind' part 
But further along and further up than any other ride so far, just 18 miles short of my next challenge, 100 miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/154700378

_ps.
I have found the most scary noise you can hear on a bike. Twice today cars have locked their brakes behind me when aborting a poorly judged overtake, the sound of screaming rubber is more than a bit unnerving. _


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

One other thing that cropped up on both Suj's Isle of Wight ride and also the Revolution ride was bad lady saddle sore. 

Now when she ordered the bike she ordered the lady version, but never got a ride on it as it had its issues and had to be sent back. 

She got the replacement which is what she has ridden, with the issues. 

Now I'm not an expert on lady saddles, but I swear this is a mans saddle, not a lady version. 

I reckon they have rebuilt a bike and sent the male version. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> One other thing that cropped up on both Suj's Isle of Wight ride and also the Revolution ride was bad lady saddle sore.
> 
> Now when she ordered the bike she ordered the lady version, but never got a ride on it as it had its issues and had to be sent back.
> 
> ...


 does not show it as being either a man's or a lady's saddle http://supracyclecomponents.com.au/shop/parts/supra-compline-road-saddle/ but it could easily be the wrong width for her.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well it turned out to be 82 miles at a less than sparkling average of 14.4 mph;
> I put the low average down to the following:
> 
> I'm old.
> ...




Well done, you should join the Gran Fondo 6 challenge since you have just completed it 

http://www.strava.com/challenges/gran-fondo-06


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> One other thing that cropped up on both Suj's Isle of Wight ride and also the Revolution ride was bad lady saddle sore.
> 
> Now when she ordered the bike she ordered the lady version, but never got a ride on it as it had its issues and had to be sent back.
> 
> ...



Based on what @SatNavSaysStraightOn has said get the young lady down to a Specialized store and they will sit her on their assometer to check what width she needs.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> does not show it as being either a man's or a lady's saddle http://supracyclecomponents.com.au/shop/parts/supra-compline-road-saddle/ but it could easily be the wrong width for her.



The bike that is listed has that saddle but is by default a mans bike. When you ordered you then request the lady version which apparently was supposed to come with thinner handlebars and a wider lady version of the saddle. 

I could be wrong but looking at other women's saddles after the event her saddle looked far more like mine than theirs.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2014)

For those beginners that don't know, there is a cyclechat club on Strava if you wish to join it

http://www.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> The bike that is listed has that saddle but is by default a mans bike. When you ordered you then request the lady version which apparently was supposed to come with thinner handlebars and a wider lady version of the saddle.
> 
> I could be wrong but looking at other women's saddles after the event her saddle looked far more like mine than theirs.


saddles are rather like shoes. what fits one person and is comfortable for them will not necessarily work for another person. I actually prefer a man's saddle on my road bike, (spech phenon expert), am more than happy with the stock saddle on my mtb (rockhopper - mans) and have yet to find anything I can even sit on for more than a day on my touring bike after wearing out my woman's saddle and it having been updated with a newer model - new model is awful for my backside, yet its new owner seems more than happy with it.

However, usually, when they don't say what sex a saddle is for, it is designed for a man and narrower, but that does not necessarily mean it is the wrong saddle for her. saddle sores can be caused by shorts, hygiene, sweat, undergarments, as well as the saddle...


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

Maybe I am wrong, looking at the original pic of the first bike that arrived...






Just most women's saddles I saw had a much shorter nose. 

What do I know...I'm a bloke.


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

Just out of interest, how many miles is she doing a week? Might be her arse hasn't acclimatized to saddles full stop. Saddle width I find the hardest to get right. I've got a Selle SMP which looks terrible but actually I find very comfortable after I got used to it. Bit Sliddy though. The bloke who had it before said it was agony to ride with though. Different bums for different saddles I suppose. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/selle-smp-trk-saddle/rp-prod23428


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

She is very much a beginner, but just to be clear it's not her bum that is getting pain from the saddle. 

It's...well this is getting awkward now....


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

Yea, non dangly bits. Understood. http://totalwomenscycling.com/road-cycling/maintenance/gear-guide-choosing-a-saddle-901/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> She is very much a beginner, but just to be clear it's not her bum that is getting pain from the saddle.
> 
> It's...well this is getting awkward now....


in that case look at a split saddle, but don't rule out men's saddles as well. If you can take her to a specialised concept store, they can measure her sit bones (she just sits on something that leaves an imprint which gets measured). If she takes her cycling shorts/kit and bike, she will also be able to try the saddle on her bike whilst wearing her kit (get her to take her cycling shoes as well to get the seat height correct - saddles vary in height!). Also at the concept store, you get a 30 day return/exchange option on any saddle you purchase so if she does not get on with it on the road, she can try another one (there are some t&c's).


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Yea, non dangly bits. Understood. http://totalwomenscycling.com/road-cycling/maintenance/gear-guide-choosing-a-saddle-901/



That looks like a great article, I think that and a bum fit at Specialized will help a lot thanks. 

Now just to persuade her to get over her shyness and get up and ask the experts.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well it turned out to be 82 miles at a less than sparkling average of 14.4 mph;
> I put the low average down to the following:
> 
> I'm old.
> ...


What you complaining at, one many your age can't do 82 miles, weight I does matter but not as much as you had believe, I am still naff at hills, we are never as fit as we think, the north wind gets you which ever way your going, it was the same yesterday.
Well done regarding wind, during the update to my database and whilst using sportracks I have seen on many rides whilst riding into wind it is stronger than when its behind, it shows head & tail winds max min direction and the road map shows wind markers strength and direction and any point, and from the ones I have looked at in a little detail the headwinds are generally stronger.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> in that case look at a split saddle, but don't rule out men's saddles as well. If you can take her to a specialised concept store, they can measure her sit bones (she just sits on something that leaves an imprint which gets measured). If she takes her cycling shorts/kit and bike, she will also be able to try the saddle on her bike whilst wearing her kit (get her to take her cycling shoes as well to get the seat height correct - saddles vary in height!). Also at the concept store, you get a 30 day return/exchange option on any saddle you purchase so if she does not get on with it on the road, she can try another one (there are some t&c's).



Thanks to you both, Suj seems happier now she has a bit of guidance. 

Great help.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jun 2014)

Had a little pop out to Richmond Park as the sun was shining so much, and not back to work till tomorrow. Also wanted to try something with the Sony action cam loaned to me for France, which I will have to give back tomorrow. Will post photos if I find what I tried, worked.

For some reason the Barrel of Beard segment didnt register on the second lap, which is quite annoying as I reckon it was my fastest lap of Richmond Park from that point. Gave it a good go, and didnt really have a weak point, plus got some help from some other cyclists bombing round.

Hey ho, my wife was quite surprised I had gone out today, so soon after France, maybe a little fitness has been hammered into me accidentally!

http://app.strava.com/activities/154753358


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

We all have dangly and non dangly bits. Nothing to be ashamed of, especially when it comes to comfort.

None of my local shops have a saddle fit bench otherwise I would have used one. Gone through about 10 saddles bought and sold before i found one that fitted nicely. Really is a personal preference thing I think. Charge Spoon gets a lot of rave reviews for being a pretty much good fit for all.


----------



## Learnincurve (17 Jun 2014)

I have successfully shaved a whole 5kg off my bike weight  I have done this by buying another, much less terrible, second-hand hybrid. It's a black ridgeback speed from something like 2010 with the guards and rack stripped off but it's new old stock so never been used. 

I'm taking the other two hybrids to my parents house on the train tomorrow and picking up my project bike so will be without a ridable one until friday or monday, which is probably for my own good because I'm pushing myself far too hard and could do with a enforced rest.


----------



## Razzle (17 Jun 2014)

Went out to conquer 'Nunburnholme Hill' or Londesborough Hill Climb as on strava near my house for the first time - Let me fill you guys in 

Its been my challenge since I started cycling, the first time I have cycled it I had to stop a fair few times on the way up and even walk a bit...
http://app.strava.com/activities/128174004/analysis

Next couple of times I just wasn't going to get up I had that feeling so I bombed out a little way up!
http://app.strava.com/activities/135408928/analysis

Today was the day - Or was it?

Fibre grip installed on seatpost to stop it slipping back into the frame (seems to have worked OK), but i'm on evening cover so if phone rings I need to answer it, and it only bloody did! half way up!! Bugger!!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/154797516/analysis

I would have got up that bugger without stopping if the phone didnt ring :-(

Daz


----------



## Kins (17 Jun 2014)

Shocking, hope you give em what for when you get to work!  Nice looking hill though!


----------



## bigmig (17 Jun 2014)

so another 25 miles today, http://www.strava.com/activities/154826619 but had to stop for over 5 mins after the first 2 miles because foolishly I did not check cleats and they needed tightening up. I was given the joyful experience of my right foot coming clean off the pedal at about 22mph down the A507. Initially I though my foot had come out of the shoe !!!! I had a set of allen keys in my saddle bag so wasn't a complete disaster. I guess I forgot the primary rule of check you gear before heading out in my excitement to hit the roads this evening !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coggy (17 Jun 2014)

Did a 17 mile route today that I have done before.

Had been having some tendon trouble recently behind right knee so last week lowered seat a bit and checked cleat position. No problems with strains or pain after todays ride and felt like I could have gone again.

Interestingly enough, just a five second difference between last time I did this route although it felt much slower in the saddle and I had quite a head wind on 50% of ride.

Shall use this route as my regular midweek ride and it will be a good indicator to how I am improving.

Still getting used to new set up. Feels quite different and not as efficient as before but as I say no pain or strains.

https://www.strava.com/activities/154603934


----------



## bigmig (17 Jun 2014)

guess I should also really show you my ride as I haven't actually posted a picture of it yet. Its a Merida cyclocross 4. Will post an actual photo at some point when I dig my camera out. I have got SPD m530 pedals on it, and next week the tires are getting changed over to some 25mm Continental Gator Hardshell 700C Duraskin tyres for the summer and then switch them back to the cyclocross ones around october time


----------



## Exile (18 Jun 2014)

So tonight I ventured deep in to the world of "I really hope I know what I'm doing" and have stripped off all of the parts I need to replace. Even took the bottom bracket out briefly (needed to so I could remove the awful plastic chain guard it had fitted). Partly I did this before the new bits arrived so as to save time once they do turn up. Mostly however it's to stop me wanting to ride the thing even though I know it's a jumpy-skippy death trap.

Having got everything off it looks like the rear cassette was well and truly done for. I need to keep on top of my maintenance as I'm sure the lovely black paste covering the chain helped wear things out that bit quicker. I've always been a bit lax in that department, and with neglecting (and abusing) it through the winter I think it's done well to last this long.

Replacements are on order, decided to go with a 48/38/28, 11-34t after playing about with ratios to find something which gives me a similar low end to what I have now. I've picked the cheap and cheerful route to get me back on the road and keep me going for the moment. Even if they're completely pants and wear out in six months they'll have more than paid for themselves in the bus fares I'll have saved. In fact, if they last five weeks they owe me nothing. Don't mind "buy cheap buy twice" at that sort of price.


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Exile said:


> Having got everything off it looks like the rear cassette was well and truly done for. I need to keep on top of my maintenance as I'm sure the lovely black paste covering the chain helped wear things out that bit quicker. I've always been a bit lax in that department, and with neglecting (and abusing) it through the winter I think it's done well to last this long.



GT85 (not for your chain!) and some decent chain oil will help make your equipment last longer. Also look up the Mickle Method on here which will help. http://www.cyclorama.net/blog/advice/51/


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Set off pretty early on Sunday (3.30am / 1.5 hrs pre MoTime) with Suj with bikes loaded and headed to Dover. After getting parked up, and kitted out we joined the masses getting ready for Wiggles French Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fab report, been looking forward to getting this  Very well done to you both.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

As far as I can make out this is the rout for Fridays York W.N.B.R @Nomadski not as long as yours, and wont be any pics, good write up.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5062950


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Jun 2014)

Not posted for a while but been getting out when I can, I've also realised it's not that long until I do the prudential London/Surrey 100 miles so I'd better start upping my game, with that in mind I popped over to Kent for a ride with a friend after work.

My biggest worry about the ride in August is Leith Hill which is a lot steeper than anything you can find in Essex so we headed to Knatts Valley as it has some short, sharp climbs. Glad to say I didn't have to get off and walk (the last 0.4 miles of the climb averages 9%) but I was going so slow my garmin kept auto pausing!! 


http://app.strava.com/activities/154803837


----------



## inkd (18 Jun 2014)

Well I have done my commute in and out of work last night using Strava for the first time and well.... I did push myself a little and smashed my own best time for the complete commute by nearly 4 minutes and got my highest average speed for the route  Is this the "slippery slope" I have been warned about?? http://www.strava.com/activities/154951618 Also what is a "category 4 climb" ??


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Well I have done my commute in and out of work last night using Strava for the first time and well.... I did push myself a little and smashed my own best time for the complete commute by nearly 4 minutes and got my highest average speed for the route  *Is this the "slippery slope" I have been warned about??* http://www.strava.com/activities/154951618 Also what is a "category 4 climb" ??


Well done & yes, that is the slippery slope & if you're not careful you'll be trying to beat you time on every ride!

A category 4 climb is easier that a cat 3 but harder than a cat 5 & not something we have to worry about in the New Forest!  
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/climb_information/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Well I have done my commute in and out of work last night using Strava for the first time and well.... I did push myself a little and smashed my own best time for the complete commute by nearly 4 minutes and got my highest average speed for the route  *Is this the "slippery slope" I have been warned about*?? http://www.strava.com/activities/154951618 Also what is a "category 4 climb" ??



Yep,
There are various categories of climbs going from 4 to 1 there is another H.C. but I would need to look up the spelling.
cat 4 are the easier ones and cat 1's the hardest, there are various variables that make up each category, but essential if you climb 400ft in 1 mile compared with 400ft in 2 miles one would be in say a cat 4 the other a cat 3, but distance and overall climbing play a part into what climb gets placed in which category, I dont know the actually categories. 

Though be careful strava as it does show some false cat'4s motorway bridges are good for this where the segment has been set using a route which has been recorded using something that does not record the elevation via a barometric reading, what happens is between to gps fixes most applications will pick up the elevation for the motorway (this being the main road) if on the bridge, either side the gps plot is for the road the track was on, and we all know that some can be very steep, so you end up with a very short but very steep climb, there are others as well, but they are usually down to a bad gps track and making the segment from such a track.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Well done & yes, that is the slippery slope & if you're not careful you'll be trying to beat you time on every ride!
> 
> A category 4 climb is easier that a cat 3 but harder than a *cat 5* & not something we have to worry about in the New Forest!
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/climb_information/


Only ever seen that on mapmyride, there is a formula for working out how difficult a climb is if you want to its the climbybike formula though it is a little complex at first, I use this to compare how my rides compare with each other, as a simple ft/mile is slightly different.


----------



## inkd (18 Jun 2014)

Thanks for that, as @Goonerobes will agree we only have "slopes" in the forest not hills


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2014)

Well the heavens have opened up here, so no cycling today. Glad I got a ride in yesterday. Have a great day everyone and hope you all enjoy your ride, walk, run, fettling.


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Thanks for that, as @Goonerobes will agree we only have "slopes" in the forest not hills


Yep, although there are plenty of slopes in the forest I'm planning on crossing the border into Wiltshire again this weekend in search of hills. (I must be mad!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well the heavens have opened up here, so no cycling today. Glad I got a ride in yesterday. Have a great day everyone and hope you all enjoy your ride, walk, run, fettling.


don't think it will be for long. tis sunny here btw! But I am not in the mood for cycling at the moment... may possible see if I feel like it later but have to walk up to the dr's, then walk the dog and do a cow check now... such is life! (landlady won 2 * 4th places and 1 * 3rd place with her cattle at the Cheshire show yesterday, so can't let this calf down, mind you it seems entirely content staying put at the moment! )


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

95% cloud cover and quite chilly means I have had to put on some trousers indoors.  Back still no better so good excuse to potter with some bike maintenance. +1 arrives today hopefully. Enjoy your rides!


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Yep, although there are plenty of slopes in the forest I'm planning on crossing the border into Wiltshire again this weekend in search of hills. (I must be mad!)



When I first started I used to plan my routes to avoid hills as much as possible, now I actively search them out (mainly because I'm rubbish and want to practice) but I've found myself cycling 15 miles just to go up a hill and back agin!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> 95% cloud cover and quite chilly means I have had to put on some trousers indoors.  Back still no better so good excuse to potter with some bike maintenance. +1 arrives today hopefully. Enjoy your rides!


It might also be a idea to get Garmin+1 as well.


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It might also be a idea to get Garmin+1 as well.



Shut it!  Skint this month. Bought far to many shiny things as well as some new lycra! Going to stick all my Mountain Bikes and gear on Evil Bay as not going to use it with my back as it is. If I get enough pennies I'll think about a garmin.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Shut it!  Skint this month. Bought far to many shiny things as well as some new lycra! Going to stick all my Mountain Bikes and gear on Evil Bay as not going to use it with my back as it is. If I get enough pennies I'll think about a garmin.


You can get good 705' from about 80-120 800' from the £170 mark, mine was 45, but its took some working out a few niggles., its done three or four longer rides now and hasn't switched off.


----------



## Trevor_P (18 Jun 2014)

Or a shiny new 810 with Hrm and Gsc for £290..... And get the silent treatment from Mrs P


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Or a shiny new 810 with Hrm and Gsc for £290..... And get the silent treatment from Mrs P


My bike only cost £10 more.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jun 2014)

Being based for a few days on the south coast did a ride today from Pevensey Bay to Beachy head
Two 500 foot plus hills in it, rest mostly flat
32.1 miles @ 14.2 mph with 1378 feet
The climbing was all in a 10 mile section
nice to stretch the legs again after the l2b and relax afterwards with Mrs Stonechat at beachside cafe
http://www.strava.com/activities/155094443


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jun 2014)

Went back oop North to see the parents today so no bike ride. Me mam says to me, "we've got some bike race this year in Yorkshire." "Yes mam it's the Tour De France"


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went back oop North to see the parents today so no bike ride. Me mam says to me, "we've got some bike race this year in Yorkshire." "Yes mam it's the Tour De France"


You should have said there several each year, there was a local one here a week last Sunday, dont ask me what it was.

@Mo1959 been messing with the gears again, I also adjusted the the front down tube barrel adjuster as it wasn't quite straight so I had to slacken and re do the cable at the FD and it seems to put the cage in a better postion as it shifts better from the 30th to the 40th and changing from the 40 to 52 is almost as good as shifting down a gear on the rear.


----------



## Harv (18 Jun 2014)

Another ride with my son. I'll make a biker of him yet. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/155188716

That's 3 times out on his new bike now.


----------



## Cold (18 Jun 2014)

Had a nice ride tonight did another hill and didn't stop so pleased with that don't think my legs are that pleased though,

http://www.strava.com/activities/155183571


----------



## Razzle (18 Jun 2014)

Just a 14 mile loop for me, but I am getting quicker!

18 Jun 2014 17.5mi/h 154bpm 180W - 47:24
2 Jun 2014 16.6mi/h 154bpm 186W - 50:08
2 May 2014 16.1mi/h - 122W - 51:31
5 Apr 2014 15.6mi/h - 144W - 53:15

http://www.strava.com/activities/155206985/overview


----------



## fivepence (18 Jun 2014)

Given the beautiful weather would have been rude not to , so a few hills after work

http://www.strava.com/activities/155215164


----------



## BrynCP (18 Jun 2014)

Did a nice 24 miles tonight, 1100ft elevation thanks in part to Brantingham Dale which is actually a nice gradual climb until you get to the end!


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

Hate bends on hills! Nice ride.


----------



## Nomadski (19 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> Given the beautiful weather would have been rude not to , so a few hills after work
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/155215164


Lots of climbing there, well done.


----------



## Exile (19 Jun 2014)

Fitted the new cassette last night (how big are those 34t sprockets!) and am now just waiting for the delivery of the new chainset so I can get back on the roads.

I can't help but feel the whole thing is going far too smoothly though, me and this sort of thing have had a very shaky history. I'm half expecting the bike to spontaneously combust once the chain's back on...


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2014)

Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

Exile said:


> Fitted the new cassette last night (how big are those 34t sprockets!) and am now just waiting for the delivery of the new chainset so I can get back on the roads.
> 
> I can't help but feel the whole thing is going far too smoothly though, me and this sort of thing have had a very shaky history. I'm half expecting the bike to spontaneously combust once the chain's back on...


same size a 34th front chain ring  or bigger than your new 28th one, and you will find the combination really low.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e


Hope its not that bad Mo and your back sooner than you think.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e



Sorry to hear that Mo. Hope its not too serious. . Get well soon


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e


Oh no  Hope it's not as bad as you think.







Ps
Was the sheep ok?


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e


Yikes, I hope that your injuries don't turn out to be to bad Mo.


----------



## Harv (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e



Horrible to hear Mo. Hope it's not too bad and you recover soon.


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2014)

Get well soon Mo hope it's not to bad.


----------



## Exile (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e



Ouch! GWS, hope it's not as bad as all that. 

At least tell me you're getting free lamb chops from the blighter who had you off


----------



## Exile (19 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> same size a 34th front chain ring  or bigger than your new 28th one, and you will find the combination really low.



Fingers crossed it's low enough to winch me and my camping gear over Blackstone Edge later this year, otherwise I'm in danger of being caught out exaggerating my cycling prowess amongst my work colleagues.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

@Exile you should be able to replace the 28th with a 26th front. The FD should manage 22teeth between inner and out rings
if you know you BCD, my touring crank is a 5 hole 74BCD and you can get rings for that for about £10-12 this will give you another inch or so.


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 echo everyone else and GWS, we need you to keep us all motivated!


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e



Sorry to hear that Mo. Get well soon!


----------



## puffinbilly (19 Jun 2014)

Sorry to hear that Mo - let's know how you get on at the hospital. No doubt you'll come back stronger than ever. 



Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 best wishes and hope it is not as bad as you think. 
 GWS

PS - is the bike OK?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2014)

Well, as I knew myself, collarbone broken plus a piece broken off that is floating. They are hoping it might knit. If not will need plated. Humungous large lump on my hip which has been bleeding and needed dressed. Helmet all scuffed so presume that hit the ground and did its job. Getting really sore now so going to take some co-codamol and rest for a while.
At least six to eight weeks off the bike.


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, as I knew myself, collarbone broken plus a piece broken off that is floating. They are hoping it might knit. If not will need plated. Humungous large lump on my hip which has been bleeding and needed dressed. Helmet all scuffed so presume that hit the ground and did its job. Getting really sore now so going to take some co-codamol and rest for a while.
> At least six to eight weeks off the bike.


shoot Mo that looks bad plenty of r&r for you then. Hope you get better soon from what I can gather since being on here you're a tough old cookie


----------



## stevey (19 Jun 2014)

Did I say old ... Meant mature..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 thats what they said to me in April , fractures and breaks are different I know, look on the positive at least it wasn't a leg or hip, and I was looking forward to a rest as well after tomorrow, seems I will have to up my game to your recent endeavours to keep @Leescfc79 motivated


----------



## Kins (19 Jun 2014)

Eeeeew, looks painful! Feet up and watch Wimbledon! 

Just for info is your helmet fairly new because some firms offer a replacement service if you have a crash?

Just noticed its the Mumbles Heart Foundation Ride on Sunday. Wondering whether I can manage the 28 miler or just pass this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e



Blimey, get well soon, hope the bike and the sheep are okay as well

In fact, sod the sheep, I hope you turn it into a casserole


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, as I knew myself, collarbone broken plus a piece broken off that is floating. They are hoping it might knit. If not will need plated. Humungous large lump on my hip which has been bleeding and needed dressed. Helmet all scuffed so presume that hit the ground and did its job. Getting really sore now so going to take some co-codamol and rest for a while.
> At least six to eight weeks off the bike.


 
Ouch! That looks really sore. I hope you are feeling better soon. My hubby had a broken collarbone from coming off his bike at speed. He was back on the bike after about 3 weeks, but I don't think his was as bad.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Ouch! That looks really sore. I hope you are feeling better soon. My hubby had a broken collarbone from coming off his bike at speed. He was back on the bike after about 3 weeks, but I don't think his was as bad.



It's a commonly known fact that men heal quicker, might be to do with the fact that when we are injured or ill we lay on the settee and don't do anything, whereas women just carry on as normal


----------



## Melv (19 Jun 2014)

Managed my first sportive in the Brewood Cycle Challenge. Opted for the 50km ride and I'd done the distance a few times so I thought it should go fairly smoothly. Decided on Saturday morning that it would absolutely chuck it down. I managed to complete it despite a puncture three miles from the end and one broken brake/changer. I then had the longest soak in the bath known to mankind.


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> seems I will have to up my game to your recent endeavours to keep @Leescfc79 motivated



I'll let you have tomorrow off  I'm off to New York until next Wednesday but hoping to hire a bike for a tour around Central Park while I'm there.....not too much slacking while I'm away though, I'll need you when I get back!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's a commonly known fact that men heal quicker, might be to do with the fact that when we are injured or ill we lay on the settee and don't do anything, whereas women just carry on as normal


Or maybe we are just softer


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Jun 2014)

Oh man that looks nasty. Feet up and take it easy @Mo1959 

Fingers crossed for a quick recovery.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I'll let you have tomorrow off  I'm off to New York until next Wednesday but hoping to hire a bike for a tour around Central Park while I'm there.....not too much slacking while I'm away though, I'll need you when I get back!


Thats funny I am off to old York tomorrow to ride naked, and riding there, and back, with a 50% chance of getting wet in the 30 mins from home. So apart from a little trip into town 200ft in 2.5 miles and back I am taking the day off, bike is sorted, just food to sort (can't afford cafes) so have to carry everything, clothes food ect. Even though this is an late aft/evening thing, I will be on the go from about 9.30 as I go to my group Fridays, so thats a 10 mile round trip, with a gap of 1.5 hrs in the middle, then home, load the bike (well put the pre packed panniers on) fit lights, and leave about 2 ride is at 5.30 finish that than ride home, simple.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's a commonly known fact that men heal quicker, might be to do with the fact that when we are injured or ill we lay on the settee and don't do anything, whereas women just carry on as normal



What do you mean might?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

That looks really painful @Mo1959. Hope you get well soon. You'll just have to make do with listening to us telling you of our adventures. Of course we may well moan now and again as well. Like today. It's blomin hot.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks really painful @Mo1959. Hope you get well soon. You'll just have to make do with listening to us telling you of our adventures. Of course we may well moan now and again as well. Like today. It's blomin hot.


Rain


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jun 2014)

My very best wishes for a speedy recovery @Mo1959, make sure you take it nice & easy.

The mornings wont be the same on Strava without seeing what ridiculously early time you started riding!!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Rain



Yes please. I'd love some rain., oh and your not going to ride to the WNBR naked are you. I presume your going to be dressed on the ride over there and back.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

I took myself off for another 10km pootle around this afternoon. Ended up very red in the face. I took some pics, but not al of them turned out, because (A) the sun was in the wrong direction and (B) I didn't have my glasses with me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes please. I'd love some rain., oh and your not going to ride to the WNBR naked are you. I presume your going to be dressed on the ride over there and back.


I will be dressed there and back, though not actually illegal in this country it would be questioned as to intentions ect....


----------



## Harv (19 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I took myself off for another 10km pootle around this afternoon. Ended up very red in the face. I took some pics, but not al of them turned out, because (A) the sun was in the wrong direction and (B) I didn't have my glasses with me.
> View attachment 48067
> 
> 
> View attachment 48068



Nice bike. What is it. A Dahon?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Nice bike. What is it. A Dahon?



No. It is a subsidiary of dahon but a hell of a lot cheaper. I bought it to see if I would like a folder, never having had one before. I did ask people on the forum about folders, some said they were good, some said they were bad and others were indifferent to them. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on something I may not like, so bought this cheapo one. So far I love it. I like tne fact that I can throw it in the back of the car, and just use it if im off out somewhere. It only cost £130.00. so if I didnt like it I havnt lost much. Now I'm going to start saving my pennies, to get a dahon or a tern. Not decided which one yet. But I def like folders.


----------



## Harv (19 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> No. It is a subsidiary of dahon but a hell of a lot cheaper. I bought it to see if I would like a folder, never having had one before. I did ask people on the forum about folders, some said they were good, some said they were bad and others were indifferent to them. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on something I may not like, so bought this cheapo one. So far I love it. I like tne fact that I can throw it in the back of the car, and just use it if im off out somewhere. It only cost £130.00. so if I didnt like it I havnt lost much. Now I'm going to start saving my pennies, to get a dahon or a tern. Not decided which one yet. But I def like folders.



Where did you buy from. I'd be interested in at that price.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> Where did you buy from. I'd be interested in at that price.



Pm sent


----------



## GreigM (19 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Eribiste (19 Jun 2014)

Dearie Me Mo, that's the heck of a bump! All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e


Oh @Mo1959 what bad luck, I feel for you.
Hope it goes as well as it possibly can


----------



## bigmig (19 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 hope you make a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## bigmig (19 Jun 2014)

I nearly managed to break the 35 mile distance today http://www.strava.com/activities/155632129 The last 10 miles home were a killer mostly uphill and the final hill that killed me was called Wilbury Hill. Legs feel shot, think a rest day is needed tomorrow. The 50mile barrier seems to be getting closer, think I should manage one by late July, then the next big mark for me is 100. Not sure if I will get there before the winter sets in though...........


----------



## Coggy (19 Jun 2014)

Did my new regular midweek ride tonight before the football.

Had a headwind and also didn't stop Strava when sat for 5 mins at a set of temporary traffic lights so pleased with my consistency on this ride.

Acerage speed slowly creeping up and I can feel my fitness and stamina improving. Had little to eat today apart from scrambles eggs on toast at lunch so gulped down an energy gel before getting on bike and it definitely helped me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/155558213

Average above 15mph. Ok, not a massive amount of proper serious climbs but still a good workout. 

Set something like 9 PR's on tonights ride.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, as I knew myself, collarbone broken plus a piece broken off that is floating. They are hoping it might knit. If not will need plated. Humungous large lump on my hip which has been bleeding and needed dressed. Helmet all scuffed so presume that hit the ground and did its job. Getting really sore now so going to take some co-codamol and rest for a while.
> At least six to eight weeks off the bike.



Oh my word @Mo1959 that looks awful! I cant even figure out which part of the body its meant to be!!

So sorry to hear about your incident, I will make sure I give any sheep I see a particularly hardy stare next time Im out! Hope your back to hill beating ways soon, and the recovery goes fast and with as little pain as possible.





​


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the good wishes guys. Sitting here having breakfast at mo-time as usual. Lol. Dozed off and on half sitting up. Took about 20 painful minutes to get some clothes on. I feel as though I've been hit by a bus.

Still going to come on every day and check what you're all getting up to though. 

@Nigelnaturist All the best for your ride today.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jun 2014)

Again , I hope recovery is straightforward, and relatively painless. Good luck @Mo1959


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 thanks, those meds made me drowse as well


----------



## BAtoo (20 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Looks like some time off the bike for me. Hit a sheep at around 20mph om the mtb this morning. Collar bone looks like it is smashed plus numerous other lumps, bumps and bruises. Sitting here waiting on my dad to take me to a&e



Ouch; hope you mend OK and its only a simple fracture.


----------



## stevey (20 Jun 2014)

Guy at work joined me for the ride to work morning for the first time suffice to say he was shattered when we got here avg 17.5 not a particular hilly route and only 7.5 miles 
A seasoned cuclist he has been telling me all week I think its a good case of being to reliant on the car to get here (loss of fitness )

Twas fun though....


----------



## Coggy (20 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, as I knew myself, collarbone broken plus a piece broken off that is floating. They are hoping it might knit. If not will need plated. Humungous large lump on my hip which has been bleeding and needed dressed. Helmet all scuffed so presume that hit the ground and did its job. Getting really sore now so going to take some co-codamol and rest for a while.
> At least six to eight weeks off the bike.




Sorry to hear this. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2014)

@stevey just goes to show.
Checked the weather though the wind direction has remind the same the possibility of rain has subsided, though some overshoes will still be packed. Batteries are charged two for the cree light, though probably not needed, camera if it gets used so a lot of possible dead weight really. camera kit only comes in at a few Kg's but having said that its a flat ride, at under no time pressure, and i have done 4 50+ mile days in the last 10 days (with time off for good behaviour) waiting for the new RD, I have put my new gatorskin on the rear wheel a 25c (it does catch the mudguard on rougher roads, like the track to the house) can't afford a new one for the front yet, though there is still a good few miles left in it. @Mo1959 I put changed the 27 to 28, not that its needed, but the last climb at the end isn't nice, but i actually think it works slightly better than the 27th.


----------



## RWright (20 Jun 2014)

Just saw Mo's collarbone.  I hope it won't be painful for long and you get well soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2014)

Just a short loop, Friday overtime shift looming!

http://www.strava.com/activities/155785563


----------



## Trevor_P (20 Jun 2014)

Haven't been out since last Saturday - work. Planning on a short ride tonight, then going for the metric century tomorrow. If that pans out i might even go for forty on Sunday to get the century in a weekend.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2014)

@Trevor_P take it steady especially if its warm, plenty of fluid and you will be fine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2014)

All packed and ready to go. 
This is the ride as far as i can make out http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5062950
My ride there same as last year http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5083133
but coming home a different way http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5083227
This is the segment time from last year. http://www.strava.com/activities/61975359/segments/3586797096


----------



## MattMM (20 Jun 2014)

Nice ride today, great weather, confidently went out without packing my shell in the old jersey. Invested in a pair of Shimano SPD shoes which were great. I have a dodgy big toe joint which means some shoes give me grief but these were great, so much better at getting power down, totally comfy with no issues. Those plus a new Camelbak bottle on the old frame tube, meant it was smooth. Did my favourite blast over Eaglesham moor, nice times overall 21 segment trophies, coupla PRs, one of which is 3 seconds off top 3 KOM. This may be the hybrids last ride for a while, for reasons I'll post up separately.....

Oh and @Mo1959 get well soon pal - bloody farm animals

http://www.strava.com/activities/155794831/segments/3596738978


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> All packed and ready to go.
> This is the ride as far as i can make out http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5062950
> My ride there same as last year http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5083133
> but coming home a different way http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5083227
> This is the segment time from last year. http://www.strava.com/activities/61975359/segments/3586797096



Have fun mate and hat off to you, it isn't something I would do


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2014)

@Supersuperleeds we have to make car drivers aware somehow. Not that I have too many problems.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

This is the days ride, averages are down due to the York bit.
http://app.strava.com/activities/156016157

This is York bit. http://app.strava.com/activities/156016157/segments/3601628440

I set 15 p.b's carrying panniers for most of them, cam back Via Skipworth so a bunch of new segments, but I did stop off a while so a couple had low speeds.

According to my records the 25.89 miles there was done in 1:30:24 17.18mph 21.75ftmile, the 31.21 miles back was done in 1:59:02 @ 15.73mph 25.7ft/mile so pretty flat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Red is this years ride Blue is last years.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Well done on doing this again Nigel. Was there a good turnout?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Well done on doing this again Nigel. Was there a good turnout?


Thanks Mo about the same as last year about 120'ish, first time I have been over a cattle grid style crossing would have preferred to cross them a little quicker than I did though. There was some really bad riding techniques, there were two tandems the only recumbent on the ride and a flat rear tyre at the start, I still think the level of cycling I see is the thing we need to address as much as making motorists aware of us. It was quite chilly last evening for riding naked (combination of the northerly, which helped on the way home, and lack of work effort).
Representation of women was probably slightly less than it is on here, though about the same as last year.


----------



## Steady (21 Jun 2014)

Took a new route this morning, buggered up my hayfever since now I've the red-eyed junkie look to sport today, I suppose cycling is a _drug_.

http://www.strava.com/activities/156096290

I have been a bit discouraged in the sense that my average speeds are always low, but the hills take it out of me, so this ride half of it was flat-ish and it lifted my spirits some!


----------



## Cold (21 Jun 2014)

Did some more hills last night didn't find them to bad so happy with that.
I did notice that when I come down long descents my calves sieze up so I guess I must be tensing them is this normal?

http://www.strava.com/activities/155954969


----------



## Steady (21 Jun 2014)

Cold said:


> Did some more hills last night didn't find them to bad so happy with that.
> I did notice that when I come down long descents my calves sieze up so I guess I must be tensing them is this normal?
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/155954969



I tense up like a stiff on descents (Not a fan to say the least!), but I don't get siezed carves, just cold feet which leads to toes cramping, so don't underestimate the windchill on the way down.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Steady said:


> Took a new route this morning, buggered up my hayfever since now I've the red-eyed junkie look to sport today, I suppose cycling is a _drug_.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/156096290
> 
> I have been a bit discouraged in the sense that my average speeds are always low, but the hills take it out of me, so this ride half of it was flat-ish and it lifted my spirits some!


Average speeds are a very personal thing and are effected by many factors, my average on the ride last night was a about 6.5mph bringing the whole day down to about 13.5mph
However the main bits there http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2866174 and back (rwgps is very slow so I will post the home bit later ) are much more in line with a flat route ride for me, but i rode Wed where speeds were lower due to slightly more headwind.

@Cold try to keep spinning your legs as you descend

Edit
This was the home bit. http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2866172


----------



## Cold (21 Jun 2014)

Steady said:


> I tense up like a stiff on descents (Not a fan to say the least!), but I don't get siezed carves, just cold feet which leads to toes cramping, so don't underestimate the windchill on the way down.



I guess it's normal then I'm probably concentrating on not coming off that I don't realise I am tensed up so much.

@Nigelnaturist I will give that a try.


----------



## stevey (21 Jun 2014)

Took advantage of the sun this morning with this medium club run really enjoyed it

http://www.strava.com/activities/156146107


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2014)

Steady said:


> Took a new route this morning, buggered up my hayfever since now I've the red-eyed junkie look to sport today, I suppose cycling is a _drug_.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/156096290
> 
> I have been a bit discouraged in the sense that my average speeds are always low, but the hills take it out of me, so this ride half of it was flat-ish and it lifted my spirits some!


If you were to ever look at my average speeds you would know the definition of low! I rarely get into double figures when on my mtb or my touring bike and only scrape in around 12.5mph on my road bike. Don't worry about it and just enjoy the ride!
The pollen count is killing my asthma and me at the moment as well! Dawn and Dusk are the worst for some reason for me, and both of those are falling at 'night' when I am meant to be sleeping and the emphasis is on meant... it is not happening, constant asthma attack after asthma attack at the moment, coupled with streaming nose and dry eyes...! yuck...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

@Cold its also helps with


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you were to ever look at my average speeds you would know the definition of low! I rarely get into double figures when on my mtb or my touring bike and only scrape in around 12.5mph on my road bike. Don't worry about it and just enjoy the ride!
> The pollen count is killing my asthma and me at the moment as well! *Dawn and Dusk* are the worst for some reason for me, and both of those are falling at 'night' when I am meant to be sleeping and the emphasis is on meant... it is not happening, constant asthma attack after asthma attack at the moment, coupled with streaming nose and dry eyes...! yuck...


dont these always fall at night , still they start moving in after today, I think I got a touch when the oil seed was in flower, but I don't suffer much so I am lucky, hope your not to bad tonight.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Cold its also helps with
> 
> dont these always fall at night , still they start moving in after today, I think I got a touch when the oil seed was in flower, but I don't suffer much so I am lucky, hope your not to bad tonight.


me too. we have a guest overnight who is cycling here at the moment, and will be leaving by bike tomorrow and if I have another night like last night, he won't be getting any sleep! could not stop coughing (I have allergy and cough variant asthma) and spent most of the night wheezing and trying to cough my guts up til I threw up! The bathroom is immediately above where he will be sleeping in the sitting room! If it stays this bad, I am going to have to ring the hospital on Monday!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you were to ever look at my average speeds you would know the definition of low! I rarely get into double figures when on my mtb or my touring bike and only scrape in around 12.5mph on my road bike. Don't worry about it and just enjoy the ride!
> The pollen count is killing my asthma and me at the moment as well! Dawn and Dusk are the worst for some reason for me, and both of those are falling at 'night' when I am meant to be sleeping and the emphasis is on meant... it is not happening, constant asthma attack after asthma attack at the moment, coupled with streaming nose and dry eyes...! yuck...



Gave a like not for your suffering but for the fact that you dont go fast.

I am incredibly slow. I like to just pootle along at my own pace which is practically stop.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Gave a like not for your suffering but for the fact that you dont go fast.
> 
> I am incredibly slow. I like to just pootle along at my own pace which is practically stop.


I found going out on tour was a great way of working out that speed is not important, riding is as is the enjoyment side of it. Just very occasionally I will get a 13mph average on my road bike but not that often!


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you were to ever look at my average speeds you would know the definition of low! I rarely get into double figures when on my mtb or my touring bike and only scrape in around 12.5mph on my road bike. Don't worry about it and just enjoy the ride!
> The pollen count is killing my asthma and me at the moment as well! Dawn and Dusk are the worst for some reason for me, and both of those are falling at 'night' when I am meant to be sleeping and the emphasis is on meant... it is not happening, constant asthma attack after asthma attack at the moment, coupled with streaming nose and dry eyes...! yuck...


 


welsh dragon said:


> Gave a like not for your suffering but for the fact that you dont go fast.
> 
> I am incredibly slow. I like to just pootle along at my own pace which is practically stop.


 
It must be a girl thing. I'm not keen on going fast either. I normally average 11-12 mph, but have been known to average 14-15 mph when out with faster riders. I prefer to conserve my energy and enjoy the ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I found going out on tour was a great way of working out that speed is not important, riding is as is the enjoyment side of it. Just very occasionally I will get a 13mph average on my road bike but not that often!



Definitely. I know a lot of people on this forum think that you have to go so fast that you practically sweat to death, but for me its all about getting out and about and enjoying it. I also like stopping and taking photos, and this can add to the time I'm out. as long as I'm getting exercise I'm happy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> It must be a girl thing. I'm not keen on going fast either. I normally average 11-12 mph, but have been known to average 14-15 mph when out with faster riders. I prefer to conserve my energy and enjoy the ride.


Don't be telling @Mo1959 its a girl thing, and besides some incredibly fast female cyclists around here, but me to shame, mind you my excuse is always the Viking  and age..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't be telling @Mo1959 its a girl thing, and besides some incredibly fast female cyclists around here, but me to shame, mind you my excuse is always the Viking  and age..


tis nay as heavy as my expedition bike (off road touring bike), trust me.... apparently that is around the 22kg mark with both front & rear pannier racks. considering removing the front rack before my next tour in September... might knock 1/2kg off!  (mind you still have to sort out a saddle for it yet again)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Definitely. I know a lot of people on this forum think that you have to go so fast that you practically sweat to death, but for me its all about getting out and about and enjoying it. I also like stopping and taking photos, and this can add to the time I'm out. as long as I'm getting exercise I'm happy.


Yea but stopping doesn't make your moving avg slower (well it does, but only the start stop), I averaged about 13.5 for the whole ride yesterday, but the main bits were 15.8 to 17.6 or something, so that is more like a transport thing getting A to B, I ride to improve my ability which ok help keep weight in check do the odd errand ect. not to mention help the environment though in all honesty i think we have lost that one on a long time basis due the plastics now entering the lower ecosystems


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tis nay as heavy as my expedition bike (off road touring bike), trust me.... apparently that is around the 22kg mark with both front & rear pannier racks. considering removing the front rack before my next tour in September... might knock 1/2kg off!  (mind you still have to sort out a saddle for it yet again)


I reckon on a normal day my bike coemes in around the 13-14Kgs at least, yesterday I think I must have had another 10Kg on the back thats what it felt like though for the life of me I can't see where from.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I reckon on a normal day my bike coemes in around the 13-14Kgs at least, yesterday I think I must have had another 10Kg on the back thats what it felt like though for the life of me I can't see where from.


that weight of 22kg is before luggage! 
But I know what you mean, just occasionally I get to go out without panniers on and it is so much easier (on my road bike)! Never actually ridden my expedition bike without panniers!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that weight of 22kg is before luggage!
> But I know what you mean, just occasionally I get to go out without panniers on and it is so much easier (on my road bike)! Never actually ridden my expedition bike without panniers!


I understood it was before . I think what I am saying I manage an ok speed of 15-16mph on a base bike weighing 12Kgs that I think is it stripped no bottles ect, imagine what I might achieve with a bike in the 8-9Kg mark (break it probably) especially up hill as this is where I do lose, I can see it on strava segments and whilst I can compete with some people on lighter bikes, that has to be a fitness thing. If I was carrying more weight more often it would be geared differently.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I understood it was before . I think what I am saying I manage an ok speed of 15-16mph on a base bike weighing 12Kgs that I think is it stripped no bottles ect, imagine what I might achieve with a bike in the 8-9Kg mark (break it probably) especially up hill as this is where I do lose, I can see it on strava segments and whilst I can compete with some people on lighter bikes, that has to be a fitness thing. If I was carrying more weight more often it would be geared differently.


Its only a fitness thing to a point. Some people are just hill climbing people, others are distance people. I am married to a hill climber who takes great delight in spotting a lycra clad road on a carbon bike going uphill and setting off on the chase. He can catch them, overtake at speed and maintain that all the way to the top on any bike including a fully laden touring bike! He looks at me with the pleading eyes that say "can I" before he sets off, I just consent and tell him to wait for me after the top (hate stopping at the very summit - need to get passed it to recover, then stop). He just likes putting them to shame  Me, I am a plodder uphill. When I run out of gears, I just plod and will eventually get their without having to stop (assuming I haven't been in hospital the day before ). On tour, I average 8-9mph (if that) but I don't care. I am not after speed, I am not after distance, I am after just getting there! My commuting is also the same - just faster, always with panniers and I think leisure riding has become the same simply because I spent so long touring, not to mention the various medical issues which mean just getting up some days is difficult! (In fact I am about to give in on that front and try for some sleep and leave my OH to our guest when he arrives!)


----------



## Harv (21 Jun 2014)

Another ride with my son. Took a couple of pics of the bike:

http://www.strava.com/activities/156170362


----------



## Steady (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you were to ever look at my average speeds you would know the definition of low! I rarely get into double figures when on my mtb or my touring bike and only scrape in around 12.5mph on my road bike. Don't worry about it and just enjoy the ride!
> The pollen count is killing my asthma and me at the moment as well! Dawn and Dusk are the worst for some reason for me, and both of those are falling at 'night' when I am meant to be sleeping and the emphasis is on meant... it is not happening, constant asthma attack after asthma attack at the moment, coupled with streaming nose and dry eyes...! yuck...




Thanks for that, and too true, the most enjoyable rides when the only concentration is on the fact the wheels are going around! (And the sun is shining!)

Asthma and hayfever is probably one of the worst feelings when combined even worse, wouldn't wish it on anyone.

Fortunately the pollen stopped effecting my asthma as heavily as it did when I was a kid unless I'm mowing the lawn though it feels like I only have to walk past a hedge and I've rocks in my lungs.

Hope the night is more bearable!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Don't be telling @Mo1959 its a girl thing, and besides some incredibly fast female cyclists around here, but me to shame, mind you my excuse is always the Viking  and age..


Mo's had such a shake that I don't think she will be as fast when she gets back! Lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Mo's had such a shake that I don't think she will be as fast when she gets back! Lol


point i was making was how fast you can be and being slow is not always a girly thing. Catch you later rest up, I have to go and ride rather than wanting to, some errands, and not really fuelled up right, its not far, so hopefully i will be ok, just tired and not from the ride was late to bed and up at just after Mo-Time


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Jun 2014)

Did the Metric Century today. No problems. Could have carried on further. Only issue, first time using the Garmin 810 and when I stopped for cake, I accidentally saved the data instead of pausing the Garmin. So I have two files to combine together. Doh!

http://www.strava.com/activities/156245714

Forgot to add that Most of the way home was uphill, with a prevailing SW headwind. Not too bad as it was quite refreshing in the summer heat.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Jun 2014)

Some good rides going on today so well done all. 

I decided to pace myself on today's little sortie as not only was it warm I had also planned my longest ride to date with more climbing than I'd ever done to so a finishing average of 16mph was my target.

77.9 miles & 3235ft of climbing later & with various stops for cattle, donkeys, forest ponies & misaligned handle bars due to hitting a pothole at 30mph  I managed to finish with probably enough in the tank for a few more flat miles but I don't think I could climb another inch after going so slow up one hill I nearly stopped!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/156251325


----------



## Razzle (21 Jun 2014)

Couple of rides today. 

One with the gf. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/156251906

Without 
http://www.strava.com/activities/156251851


----------



## fivepence (21 Jun 2014)

Decided not to go against my usual grain, so hills, hills and a few more hills thrown in for good measure was the order for the day. Don't mind admitting it was a bloody tough day in the saddle across some pretty harsh climbs but the views made up for it 

http://www.strava.com/activities/156294644


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> Decided not to go against my usual grain, so hills, hills and a few more hills thrown in for good measure was the order for the day. Don't mind admitting it was a bloody tough day in the saddle across some pretty harsh climbs but the views made up for it
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/156294644


Good grief, & there's me complaining about my hills!  Very well done.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Its only a fitness thing to a point. Some people are just hill climbing people, others are distance people. I am married to a hill climber who takes great delight in spotting a lycra clad road on a carbon bike going uphill and setting off on the chase. He can catch them, overtake at speed and maintain that all the way to the top on any bike including a fully laden touring bike! He looks at me with the pleading eyes that say "can I" before he sets off, I just consent and tell him to wait for me after the top (hate stopping at the very summit - need to get passed it to recover, then stop). He just likes putting them to shame  Me, I am a plodder uphill. When I run out of gears, I just plod and will eventually get their without having to stop (assuming I haven't been in hospital the day before ). On tour, I average 8-9mph (if that) but I don't care. I am not after speed, I am not after distance, I am after just getting there! My commuting is also the same - just faster, always with panniers and I think leisure riding has become the same simply because I spent so long touring, not to mention the various medical issues which mean just getting up some days is difficult! (In fact I am about to give in on that front and try for some sleep and leave my OH to our guest when he arrives!)


Must admit I have always pleaded to being a bad climber
However after Ditchling Beacon and the ride this week, I must admit I am a hell of a lot better than I was, although this is really the result of lots of work


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> Decided not to go against my usual grain, so hills, hills and a few more hills thrown in for good measure was the order for the day. Don't mind admitting it was a bloody tough day in the saddle across some pretty harsh climbs but the views made up for it
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/156294644


Extraordinary amount of climbing


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 - get well soon honey


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

28 miles later I am back, wasn't there a film called that.


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 28 miles later I am back, wasn't there a film called that.


If not there should be ...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

@Trevor_P do you want to combine your files for strava, or have you done it.


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Jun 2014)

Still not really drinking enough. After today's epic, I'd only had 2.25L in almost five hours riding. Yet it felt like the bottle was never out of my hand. First ever headache at the end of a ride. Going to have to do better... Plenty of food though, Jordans Frusli x3, Whole pack of fig rolls. Piece of Flapjack at the cake stop and a coffee with seven sugars. Needed a spoon to get the sugar out of the bottom of the mug lol.


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Trevor_P do you want to combine your files for strava, or have you done it.


Done that Nigel, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Done that Nigel, thanks for the offer.


Ok can ask how you did it because stitching mine together yesterday was a right pain


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ok can ask how you did it because stitching mine together yesterday was a right pain


Exported the rides as .tcx files from garmin connect. Then used combineactivities.jar from the third post in this thread. Cut and paste the resulting text into notepad and save as a new .tcx file which I imported into strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Exported the rides as .tcx files from garmin connect. Then used combineactivities.jar from the third post in this thread. Cut and paste the resulting text into notepad and save as a new .tcx file which I imported into strava.


I will look at the thread, I have always done mine manually but a similar process I guess.


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Jun 2014)

Whilst out today, I had a chat with a couple of senior riders. The lady, was riding what I believe to be a Raleigh circa 1940. It had 'new wheels' fitted around around 1950, and was single speed, with a few mods like straight bars, and no mudguards. What made it even more remarkable was that she only had one fully functioning lung, the other being afflicted with TB when she was younger. Her age? Lets just say that she and the bike were contemporaries.

Hats off to them both as they were clearly enjoying their day, and they made mine even better with some of their tales and their living life attitude.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jun 2014)

Out with our local group this morning (almost Mo time) for two rides the second being more family based (10miles) which bought the avg down. Great social ride. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/156562323

Loads more going on in Honeybourne today but OH is off to work.


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2014)

2nd ride with the club lovely weather good avg overall very happy, Now i rest... 

http://www.strava.com/activities/156581576

Hope everyone gets out today at some point


----------



## Exile (22 Jun 2014)

Got out to test the newly fitted drive train and it's lovely! Having every gear working with no skipping or slipping is amazing, although the slightly different ratios are taking some getting used to. The 34t is amazing and I doubt there's a hill in the land I couldn't winch myself up now. 

Also noticed the annoying creaking/pinging noise has gone. Seems, as I suspected, it was related to the cheap plastic chain guard the bike came with. Now looking forwards to the commuting this week, then the Great Manchester Cycle next week. Normally i'm not one for these huge rides, but given a few friends are doing it, and that you can't normally ride on the Mancunian Way, it seemed worth a look. Dropped down to the 13 mile distance now as that's what all the others I know are doing, so might have to take the long was to the start . Does mean I don't feel too bad about not training though.


----------



## morrisman (22 Jun 2014)

Out for a brisk 30 miles this morning. Loads of riders about mostly friendly and observant, that is except the group of 4, from some club or other judging by their matching kit, who set off across my path when I was doing ~20mph. I was a bit cross and let them know it 

http://www.strava.com/activities/156626892

_Argh! just noticed I came in a bit early, having cleaned the bike, had a shower and done the stats my annual mileage is now 1998.25 miles_


----------



## turbopercy (22 Jun 2014)

Ride number 8 and the real start of my training for the manchester to blackpool on 13 july


----------



## Cold (22 Jun 2014)

Out early this morning did some hills and went a bit further out in to the cotswolds than I've been before
I feel like I have a bit of a groin strain so might take it easy for a few days.

http://www.strava.com/activities/156575864


----------



## puffinbilly (22 Jun 2014)

Still waiting on parts for the bike - so rather restricted this weekend. New cassette and chain in post and new chainring about to be posted.Just been talking to someone who mentioned this ride - something to aim for next year.
http://solsticec2c.wordpress.com/
Really frustrated in not being able to ride even for a day or so - thinking of @Mo1959


----------



## BrynCP (22 Jun 2014)

Road bike is in the shop for its six week service, so got the Hybrid out today, cleaned up the front dérailleur, which was stuck, and tightened the brakes and managed just 18.5 miles - just not as fun to ride: really hard to ride in the wind and up hills - even with the lower chain ring. However, that hybrid started me off on this journey and has 1800 miles on it!

Unfortunately I also came nearest to being knocked off today: van driver coming out of a junction just looked straight past me, and his bumper was less than an inch off my front wheel by the time he noticed. I looked at him and he seemed shocked, he did hold extremely far back for the rest of the road. Oh well.

However, with yesterday's 43 miles on the road bike and today's 18.5 on the hybrid, this takes me to 2000 miles YTD.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jun 2014)

Went out on a ride with a local group
Went from Windsor Great Park up through BOurne End and Cookham
Stopped for coffee and a bite at Maidenhead
Very pleasant outing
50.2 miles at 13.2 mph (slower speed as in a group)
1322 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/156696707


----------



## Kins (22 Jun 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/156707969

Set off and felt a bit of a tight in hamstring so took it easy (8/9 mph) on a little loop of about 3 miles to see it was better when warmed up. Seemed to, so did a bigger loop, and still felt ok, so just made it up as I went along. Managed 14 miles in the end before back was aching so called it a day. 

Glorious weather, bugger all cyclist about though. Saw total of 4. 

Hope you all had a great Sunday!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (22 Jun 2014)

Did the 50 mile route of Cycle Live Nottingham today (did the 100 last year and found it very tough). 

I really enjoyed today's ride which was made even better with the sun shining and no wind (as opposed to last year) and very happy with my average speed overall. My only problem today was my sit bones really, but I called in at the final feed station at 40 miles to stretch my legs and let my butt breathe a bit. 

Had my shower, now off to a little kip to recharge the batteries.

Happy riding folks


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Jun 2014)

I went on a sky ride for the first time today. It was a 'challenging' ride, but I managed quite well and wasn't the slowest rider. I also managed a hill that I have been avoiding for a while. It was quite a steady pace really.

http://www.strava.com/activities/156722323


----------



## bororider (22 Jun 2014)

Had my first 'clipless moment' today.
Luckily it was only on my sisters driveway. Clipped my left foot in and tried to pull away on the gravel. Bike didn't budge and I went over in a pile with the bike on top lol.

Just laughed it off and was on my way. Lesson learnt, don't ride on gravel!!

Got pain in the back of my knee, started last week and aggravated it again today, lowered seat slightly and adjusted cleat too so see how it goes. Right leg and foot feel really good but my left is playing me up


----------



## NorvernRob (22 Jun 2014)

This will be my last post in newbies (about my own cycling) as although I still class myself as a Cycling newcomer I've put in a lot of effort and training, culminating in today's effort.

From going out on my first ride on the 2nd Feb, being absolutely knackered after 15 miles and stopping god knows how many times on Holme Moss, I've since managed to climb it without stopping, then another Cat 3 climb on the way home.

Today we went all the way across the Snake Pass to Glossop, then climbed back up and into the Peak District, taking in two Cat 4's, a Cat 3 and a Cat 2 (the 4 mile 6% average climb from Glossop to the summit of the Snake) without stopping on any of them. 

There's a straight line on the Strava map as I turned it off by mistake, only realising when we stopped for a snack further on! I lost a couple of miles but it filled in the gap pretty well. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/156626998

Strava says 4900ft, my Garmin said 6100ft, the mapping on ridewithGPS said 5,300ft but whichever it is I'm not bothered, it was bloody tough! 

Oh, and I've also lost over half a stone, it doesn't sound much but I'm 37 and have always been roughly the same weight, only putting on a few kilos since I turned 30 - I now weigh less than when I was in my early 20's!


----------



## Kins (22 Jun 2014)

Hell of a ride Rob! Well Done m8!


----------



## Eribiste (22 Jun 2014)

Steady said:


> I tense up like a stiff on descents (Not a fan to say the least!), but I don't get siezed carves, just cold feet which leads to toes cramping, so don't underestimate the windchill on the way down.


Are you coasting down the hills? If you keep spinning the cranks you'll work the lactic acid out of your legs and also reduce the risk of cramp. It works for me.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jun 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> This will be my last post in newbies (about my own cycling) as although I still class myself as a Cycling newcomer I've put in a lot of effort and training, culminating in today's effort.
> 
> From going out on my first ride on the 2nd Feb, being absolutely knackered after 15 miles and stopping god knows how many times on Holme Moss, I've since managed to climb it without stopping, then another Cat 3 climb on the way home.
> 
> ...


Well done. Just can't find hills like that here


----------



## Kins (22 Jun 2014)

I thought of a new Business. I'll export hills from Wales. Within ten years I should have South Wales looking like Holland. Good Times!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> I thought of a new Business. I'll export hills from Wales. Within ten years I should have South Wales looking like Holland. Good Times!



Would you like the bloomin big hills in powys as well? You can have them. Free of charge i mean the foothills of the cambrian mountains


----------



## NorvernRob (22 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Hell of a ride Rob! Well Done m8!



I'm still knackered to be honest! I've just clicked on the link to my strava and there was actually a Cat 2, three Cat 3's and a Cat 4. I wondered why the last climb wasn't categorised on the segments on my phone as it's a couple of miles long and climbs around 700ft.

Having a couple of easier weeks now as I'm out for a birthday next sat and riding up to watch the tour stage 2 the week after!


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2014)

Steady said:


> Took a new route this morning, buggered up my hayfever since now I've the red-eyed junkie look to sport today, I suppose cycling is a _drug_.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/156096290
> 
> I have been a bit discouraged in the sense that my average speeds are always low, but the hills take it out of me, so this ride half of it was flat-ish and it lifted my spirits some!



Having your stats handy is always useful IMO, and fun too, and really lets you see your progress. But dont let any of it get you down when looking at other riders, its a source of comparison for your own progress in the saddle. I ride a lot in Richmond Park which is a London cycle haven, has thousands of cyclists there each week. And when I ride I constantly get passed by the uber guys, and the uber gals, and tbh many notso uber cyclists too. In fact I get passed by guys on their way home from work!

Doesnt bother me one bit, as Im out there doing my own thing at my own chosen pace. Enjoy it, and use the numbers in whatever way makes it all more meaningful to you, but dont be dictated by them, or concerned by any others out there on bikes. 



welsh dragon said:


> Gave a like not for your suffering but for the fact that you dont go fast.
> 
> I am incredibly slow. I like to just pootle along at my own pace which is practically stop.



Even when Im head down and in full race mode, I have no doubt Im still going backwards compared with most lol.



Effyb4 said:


> It must be a girl thing. I'm not keen on going fast either. I normally average 11-12 mph, but have been known to average 14-15 mph when out with faster riders. I prefer to conserve my energy and enjoy the ride.



Thats what I keep saying to myself when a big bunch of ladies pass me...."I'm conserving my energy...I'm conserving my energy"!



fivepence said:


> Decided not to go against my usual grain, so hills, hills and a few more hills thrown in for good measure was the order for the day. Don't mind admitting it was a bloody tough day in the saddle across some pretty harsh climbs but the views made up for it
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/156294644



Blimey I thought I hit the hills today, but your ride makes mine look positively flat!



Phoenix Lincs said:


> Did the 50 mile route of Cycle Live Nottingham today (did the 100 last year and found it very tough).
> 
> I really enjoyed today's ride which was made even better with the sun shining and no wind (as opposed to last year) and very happy with my average speed overall. My only problem today was my sit bones really, but I called in at the final feed station at 40 miles to stretch my legs and let my butt breathe a bit.
> 
> ...



Well done Phoenix! I remember the torrid time you had last year (but still completed it), glad to hear this ride was much more enjoyable!



NorvernRob said:


> This will be my last post in newbies (about my own cycling) as although I still class myself as a Cycling newcomer I've put in a lot of effort and training, culminating in today's effort.
> 
> From going out on my first ride on the 2nd Feb, being absolutely knackered after 15 miles and stopping god knows how many times on Holme Moss, I've since managed to climb it without stopping, then another Cat 3 climb on the way home.
> 
> ...



Ach dont do that Rob, you can take the boy out of the beginners thread, but the beginners thread will always be with the boy! (Think that makes sense)

The great thing about this thread is the diversity of riders, you are not alone in being a solid rider, theres quite a few too. you guys are mingled with true beginners that get their usual treatment of encouragement from others, all ages, all sexes, all different reasons for going out there on the bike.

Its what keeps this thread going so well, so keep posting your rides, it gives some of us something else to aspire to being able to achieve, even if its just in our heads!


Having woken up T minus 3 hours pre MoTime (2am) to goto my early shift, and having worked till 1pm, I still wanted to get out and ride in the sunshine. My initial plan was a few circuits of Richmond Park, but once I got the bike outside, and the Garmin on, I decided I had kind of done that to death recently, so tentatively headed out along the Hills, Hills & Damned Hills route.

Strangely, considering the length of time I'd been awake, and working, I felt strangely energetic up the hills. Putting this down purely to having done so many recently with France etc, I ended up with multiple PR's up some well worn hills, beating times I had set fresh and with the help of other riders.

The next big hill I faultered a little near the top as its quite a narrow road, and a car just wouldnt pass me no matter how much I moved over, waved them on, until I ended up just stopping as they were so close to me.

I got to the Box Hill turn off and decided I wasnt going to be able to do the full Damned Hills route (Leith Hill section) so went for an attack of Box Hill, the always faraway sub 10 minute goal. Had a good first two thirds, with some three minutes left at the point of all the writing on the road, I seemed to lose ground a little, and it was so touch and go whether I had done it - my unscientific method of just looking at the watch seemed to suggets Id missed it by about 1-20 seconds, which seemed to match up to around 6 of the zig zag segments (Strava has so many Box Hill segments!) but when I looked further down the list there was a further 10 segments where I hit sub 10 minutes!

So not conclusive, but Im taking that as a victory, even a partial one!

After a tea break at the top...photo time.







Feeling still fairly fresh, I went for a RideLondon route home, passing by Chelski's training ground.






Picked up a few 3rd best times along the well worn route, and even got a PR near the backend of the ride in Kingston.

Saw about midway home my average speed was 14.1 which I was quite happy about given the climbing, I tried to maintain a pretty fast pace (for me!). What is weird (I find) is when I go up a hill, that 14.1 quickly becomes a 14, but when Im roasting at 16mph, or going downhill, it never goes up to 14.2!

Also, I need to find out the nutritional value of swallowing 16 flying insects, as I reckon that contributed to my relatively decent pace! I also got divebombed by pretty much every Gods creature that was small enough to fly into my helmet vents. Good fun wafting them away while doing 25 mph down a hill, with cars behind me...

Anyway, sorry about the ramble, felt really good when I finished and looked at my speeds and all the PR's, especially given the verrrrry long day Ive had. Very unexpected. Mind, right now I feel like someone has poured concrete into my legs, but I'll worry about that tomorrow!

http://www.strava.com/activities/156924521/segments/3630827690

Better finish up as Im on another early tomorrow!!

Happy cycling all, get better soon @Mo1959.xx


----------



## Bangers (22 Jun 2014)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/524765355. Day ones ride 132 miles


http://connect.garmin.com/activity/524765414. Day twos ride 50 miles

This was what myself and 3 mates started training for last year and although there was some "navigation" problems on the first day and would have liked to cover the ground a bit quicker but it left us with plenty of stories to tell .


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jun 2014)

Here am I at the top (perhaps just past the top) of Ditchling Beacon


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Jun 2014)

Nomadski said:


> ...
> Well done Phoenix! I remember the torrid time you had last year (but still completed it), glad to hear this ride was much more enjoyable!
> 
> Having woken up T minus 3 hours pre MoTime (2am) to goto my early shift, and having worked till 1pm, I still wanted to get out and ride in the sunshine. My initial plan was a few circuits of Richmond Park, but once I got the bike outside, and the Garmin on, I decided I had kind of done that to death recently, so tentatively headed out along the Hills, Hills & Damned Hills route.
> ...



Fantastic ride and an amazing write up as ever. You must have been thrilled with all those trophies. What a star and inspiration you are 

Xxx


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2014)

@Stonechat great picture.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2014)

Nothing to report as interesting as many as you guys have had this last weekend.

Today is the second anniversary of me starting cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nothing to report as interesting as many as you guys have had this last weekend.
> 
> Today is the second anniversary of me starting cycling.



Happy anniversary Nigel.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2014)

Been out again today. Beautiful sunshine, shame about the flies, no i wasn't attracting them because of the smell thank you. I was on my folder again today
and started from the small village of Cemaes




i went over the bridge that spans the river dovey and continued along a very narrow lane



i could hear a lot of sheep ahead and thought the farmer was probably moving them down the lane to have them sheared so decided to turn around and head back towards the village. On the way there I took a detour onto a foot path



i had no idea where i was going to end up, but as luck would have it i was back at the river dovey.



the footpath wasnt suitable for my folder, so turned back the way i came and found my way back onto familiar ground. Dont know how far i went, but i had a very enjoyable bimble in the sunshine. Now back home showered changed, drinking coffee.


----------



## Nomadski (23 Jun 2014)

Congrats on the 2 year anniversary @Nigelnaturist 

You have sure done more than your fair share of mileage.


----------



## morrisman (23 Jun 2014)

Hot and sticky run out this afternoon, but on the up side 2020 miles so far this year, 1035 miles on the Defy 2 and 14 PRs on the route 

http://www.strava.com/activities/157143997


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2014)

Got fed up waiting for the LBS to get my spoke nipple I have ordered one on line. First time i rang engages, fair enough small business, 2nd time unobtainable 3rd time answer phone.


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Jun 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Happy 2nd Anniversary Keep on cycling


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jun 2014)

Yes short and hot and sticky here too
Quick outing via Laleham and Shepperton
12.1 miles @ 16.4 mph, pretty flat
http://www.strava.com/activities/157181259


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jun 2014)

Hot and sticky digging too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Here am I at the top (perhaps just past the top) of Ditchling Beacon
> View attachment 48397



Blimey you're an old skinny bugger


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey you're an old skinny bugger


----------



## matth411 (23 Jun 2014)

Hey guys, have been quiet for a few days dealing with stuff. Good to see everyone making progress and making use of the weather!

I also have some progress. Yesterday I completed my first 100KM! Which makes it 4 out of 3 big rides that I have gone over my best, although this one was close. I went to Chester using the Wirral Way then over Burton Marshlands and latched onto a cycle path that could have taken me to Mickle Trafford, which will be the next big ride. Got to around 1.5 miles from home and checked Strava... 58 miles! So I went straight past my house to the top of the road, checked again...61.2 turned around and got home and checked again before hitting "end activity". 62.9, I had done what I set out to do. I then danced in the street before my legs gave way after 15 seconds. 

About 80% of my ride was on the NCN and there was no problems apart from having to navigate through a group of youths smoking weed and drinking cider, obviously not caring about stereotypes. Luckily I am not too bothered about speeds and cadence or HR, I just go out and ride the average speed of 12.6 shows that. http://www.strava.com/activities/156809244

Yesterday also marked the 6 week anniversary of stopping drinking, which I am still getting ridiculed for by booze loving friends and family. 

So, next challenges... Cut down then stop smoking, change diet, proper century ride!

Happy riding folks! And happy anniversary @Nigelnaturist


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> Hey guys, have been quiet for a few days dealing with stuff. Good to see everyone making progress and making use of the weather!
> 
> I also have some progress. Yesterday I completed my first 100KM! Which makes it 4 out of 3 big rides that I have gone over my best, although this one was close. I went to Chester using the Wirral Way then over Burton Marshlands and latched onto a cycle path that could have taken me to Mickle Trafford, which will be the next big ride. Got to around 1.5 miles from home and checked Strava... 58 miles! So I went straight past my house to the top of the road, checked again...61.2 turned around and got home and checked again before hitting "end activity". 62.9, I had done what I set out to do. I then danced in the street before my legs gave way after 15 seconds.
> 
> ...



Good luck with stopping smoking. It will be 2 years on the last day of June that I gave up after smoking for over 40 years. i'll be thinking of you and encouraging you when you decide to stop.


----------



## matth411 (23 Jun 2014)

Over 40 years? I have only smoked for 12... but I am still only 25 haha. I am keeping an eye on the stop smoking thread on here, gaining all the hints and tips. I think diet change will be the hardest to be honest, the amount of junk food I eat is terrible. But I have to start somewhere. Thanks for the encouragement @welsh dragon


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2014)

matth411 said:


> Over 40 years? I have only smoked for 12... but I am still only 25 haha. I am keeping an eye on the stop smoking thread on here, gaining all the hints and tips. I think diet change will be the hardest to be honest, the amount of junk food I eat is terrible. But I have to start somewhere. Thanks for the encouragement @welsh dragon



Thanks. You've made me feel so much better telling me your age. I have clothes in my wardrobe that are older than you


----------



## matth411 (23 Jun 2014)

Sorrrryyyyyyyyy


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Jun 2014)

Happy Anniversary @Nigelnaturist


----------



## sutts (23 Jun 2014)

Well, it was a year ago today that I started logging my rides. I started cycling in March 2013, but never bothered counting the miles until June. Anyway, my total for the year was 8700 miles and I am kind of proud of that (would have been 9000 miles, but a stomach bug ripped the life out of me last week).

I don't think that's sustainable though, it's a hard, hard slog at times with work and all....might reduce that to somewhere around 500 miles per month. I need more rest days, tired now, very tired. ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2014)

@sutts I agree, I didn't do much over the winter as I was ill, not physically then I was physically ill in July last year and April this, and I don't have work to contended with.
2 hours or so on a bike each day for 2/3 rd's of the year is very physically demanding, you get use to some of, from my point of few it's difficult to get motivated sometimes because I don't work and can't commute (though I have some rides that are), I have done every road I can think of in close proximity to home ( I tend not to stray to far, because of my mental health) which is why the W.N.B.R. taxes me more than just physically 7 hours away from home is a long time for me, the ride itself wasn't so troublesome. So covering roads I haven't done before is becoming less of a motivation (still some to do).
In the last two years I have covered over 14,000 miles my avg speed on my first ride was 9.32mph my avg over the last year has been 15.5mph (June to June) with a total of 465 days on the bike and 984.38 hours ridding I did 6700 in the first year and 7,500 miles in this last year, and whilst the rides are slighlty more difficult in the last year I climbed more in the previous one per mile, buts its marginal (elevation is that used with correction from rwgps), to put it into context thats over 10 Mt Everest's every year, but that is due to accumulation over distance as opposed to any serious climbing.
I have riding in at least twice as much rain this last year compared with the previous year, wind speeds averaged out about the 9-10mph (data from Garmin, but they seem to have stopped that now, so I will have to revert back to sportracks which i still have some data to catch up on), max winds 26 to 30mph.
This is a monthly break down over the two years.







Sorry its a bit small.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey you're an old skinny bugger


Well probably could do with losing some, but nearly 2 stone lighter than when I took early retirement

A week of cooked breakfast will not have helped!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 how are you doing? I guess you must be black and blue by now and very sore?  how is your spirit holding up? 
thinking of you as I am just getting back on the bike again after 4 weeks with only the 2 rides. thankfully not too sore after the op, but today will be a good test! back on the commute again and  is due and homeward bound will be a stiff headwind all the way in the  as well! Still not managed to find a waterproof top that fits and is breathable enough for me, so another very wet, drowned rat look is likely to follow me home!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Mo1959 how are you doing? I guess you must be black and blue by now and very sore?  how is your spirit holding up?
> thinking of you as I am just getting back on the bike again after 4 weeks with only the 2 rides. thankfully not too sore after the op, but today will be a good test! back on the commute again and  is due and homeward bound will be a stiff headwind all the way in the  as well! Still not managed to find a waterproof top that fits and is breathable enough for me, so another very wet, *drowned rat look* is likely to follow me home!


I tend to look like that most rides with my hair tied back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2014)

sutts said:


> I don't think that's sustainable though, it's a hard, hard slog at times with work and all....might reduce that to somewhere around *500 miles per month*. I need more rest days, tired now, very tired. ;-)


Even that is 6,000 miles a year, no mean feat.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I tend to look like that most rides with my hair tied back.


not doing very well on the waterproof front at the moment (and have to be waterproof because of my asthma and chest infections and my stunning ability to contract them). both my waterproof trousers and my waterproof top have holes in them and the waterproof top has given up the ghost on breathability. Still trying to find something that actually fits me. Have finally conceded defeat and purchased a size 16 top in the hope of being able to zip it up () despite only really needing a size 12 (trousers are a size 8!) the trousers are goretex ones, so I can patch them (yet again - I was wearing them when the dog attacked me), but the top is the pain - it has just failed completely, not helped by a disagreement with a barbed wire fence back at Christmas which received several puncture repair patches! Have now been looking, buying and returning items since October in the hope of getting something that meets my requirements! (back pocket, under arm zips, hi-viz (tis the only time I wear hi-viz) breathable - not huge requirements, but seemingly impossible!). Fingers crossed this next delivery from wiggle meets my requirements - otherwise I will have to go back to wearing my mountaineering jacket - the same shade of blue as my new road bike, but not that visible in heavy rain! Right off on the commute now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Still trying to find something that actually fits me. Have finally conceded defeat and purchased a size 16 top in the hope of being able to zip it up () despite only really needing a size 12 (trousers are a size 8!)


Well I think thats given us some idea of body shape


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2014)

sutts said:


> Well, it was a year ago today that I started logging my rides. I started cycling in March 2013, but never bothered counting the miles until June. Anyway, my total for the year was 8700 miles and I am kind of proud of that (would have been 9000 miles, but a stomach bug ripped the life out of me last week).
> 
> I don't think that's sustainable though, it's a hard, hard slog at times with work and all....might reduce that to somewhere around 500 miles per month. I need more rest days, tired now, very tired. ;-)



That is an immense effort for the first year


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2014)

sutts said:


> Well, it was a year ago today that I started logging my rides. I started cycling in March 2013, but never bothered counting the miles until June. Anyway, my total for the year was 8700 miles and I am kind of proud of that (would have been 9000 miles, but a stomach bug ripped the life out of me last week).
> 
> I don't think that's sustainable though, it's a hard, hard slog at times with work and all....might reduce that to somewhere around 500 miles per month. I need more rest days, tired now, very tired. ;-)


Well seems to me you are doing very well
Got the hybrid in about Feb last year, did not get really started until the poor spring was over.
Did not log anything on Strava until 1st August, though by then I had doneone or two shorter rides and a 16 mile, whoich was OK and a 26 which was not, I was flattened. This would be about July.
Did not get the road bike until January this year.
So I don't have a year of logged rides yet
Have done 3018 miles to date despite a number of personal setbacks (Dad being sick, later in hospital with Mum needing help at home, Dad dying, and then being flooded out of our house.)
84,000 feet of climbing, since the road bike in late Jan, (included in above total ) 1975 miles and 70,000 feet of climbing

So a slower take off for me, and cannot match your mileage 
So Chapeau @sutts


----------



## moo (24 Jun 2014)

Londons potholes claim another victim. Ligament damage in right arm and thumb means I'm taking the 38c suspension hybrid to work this week.

My doctor got a little worried this morning and ordered a 24hr ECG test. Apparently a resting heart rate of 48 isn't normal. I'm 35yrs old, 5' 10" and 10st 6lb (down from 13st when I started cycling in January). Here's hoping the results are negative and cycling has simply turned me into some kind of endurance athlete


----------



## inkd (24 Jun 2014)

Had my best ride this morning of the year, http://www.strava.com/activities/157477300 and it is my longest solo ride to date! (not long compared to alot of you I know). I hit a boredom wall last month with barely a commute a week and not getting out on my days off. Thanks to Strava giving me the kick up the arse I needed, I came home this morning grinning from ear to ear. Previous rides out in the forest has been the same old circuit of 12 miles. Many thanks to @Goonerobes for the info on the A35 for this route 
Are there any tips on squeezing out a few more longer rides? I think I need to get a saddle bag and another bidon. I have been looking on google maps at a few more possible routes.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Londons potholes claim another victim. Ligament damage in right arm and thumb means I'm taking the 38c suspension hybrid to work this week.
> 
> My doctor got a little worried this morning and ordered a 24hr ECG test. Apparently a resting heart rate of 48 isn't normal. I'm 35yrs old, 5' 10" and 10st 6lb (down from 13st when I started cycling in January). Here's hoping the results are negative and cycling has simply turned me into some kind of endurance athlete


Yes mine is down to 60 from 78, it's down to the cycling


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Mo1959 how are you doing? I guess you must be black and blue by now and very sore?  how is your spirit holding up?
> thinking of you as I am just getting back on the bike again after 4 weeks with only the 2 rides. thankfully not too sore after the op, but today will be a good test! back on the commute again and  is due and homeward bound will be a stiff headwind all the way in the  as well! Still not managed to find a waterproof top that fits and is breathable enough for me, so another very wet, drowned rat look is likely to follow me home!


Thanks Emma. Struggling physically and a bit emotionally now too as the constant pain is getting to me.

Not much further forward after seeing the orthopaedic consultant in Perth yesterday. Although he thinks my break would definitely be better with surgery, the Perth surgeon is off and the Ninewells one can't even see me until next Monday and an op could be several more days after that. I'm thinking by then, I might actually be starting to heal and the pain lessen and the thought of getting it all opened up and plated and ending up back in pain again isn't too exciting. Problem is the two ends are so far apart and one end is nearly through the skin so I don't know how well it would ever heal left to it's own. Got a huge weeping bruise on my hip too which i got dressed again yesterday by the local gem of a nurse. Get that seen again Thursday then hopefully be able to let the air get at it by then. Lovely colours of black, purple, red, blue, yellow at the moment.

Glad you've got over your own op and getting back on the bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Londons potholes claim another victim. Ligament damage in right arm and thumb means I'm taking the 38c suspension hybrid to work this week.
> 
> My doctor got a little worried this morning and ordered a 24hr ECG test. Apparently a resting heart rate of 48 isn't normal. I'm 35yrs old, 5' 10" and 10st 6lb (down from 13st when I started cycling in January). Here's hoping the results are negative and cycling has simply turned me into some kind of endurance athlete




don't worry about the testing heart rate being low. it is surprisingly common amongst cyclists according to my sever asthma consultant who often sees it. mine has been known to be down at 42bpm first thing in the morning and even just before my last op when I was stressed out but quiet it only made it into the 50's. part of being fit! there is a thread on cc somewhere about it which I will try to find for you later tonight when I am on the laptop rather than my smartphone away from home and you will see you are far from being alone!

Edit: can't find the link I was looking for, it was a poll link, but people give some figures in this one. http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/resting-heart-rate.96836/

And then I promptly find it - it is this one http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/resting-heart-rate-poll.135966/#navigation


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jun 2014)

@moo just to back up what Emma said, they were worried about mine when I was in hospital last or was that the time before (time before I could understand it), though it was a low blood pressure with me than a low hr. I think they have got used to the UK being a little unhealthy that it takes them by surprise when they see people that are.

@Mo1959 well there is usually one of us knocking about if you ever fancy a chat ect....


inkd said:


> Had my *1.* *best ride this morning of the year*, http://www.strava.com/activities/157477300 and it is my longest solo ride to date! (not long compared to alot of you I know). I hit a boredom wall last month with barely a commute a week and not getting out on my days off. Thanks to Strava giving me the kick up the arse I needed, I came home this morning grinning from ear to ear. Previous rides out in the forest has been the same old circuit of 12 miles. Many thanks to @Goonerobes for the info on the A35 for this route
> *2. Are there any tips on squeezing out a few more longer rides*? I think I need to get a saddle bag and another bidon. I have been looking on google maps at a few more possible routes.


1 Well done
2 Keep pedalling , what I have been doing is using an overly of all my rides in google earth and looking for roads I haven't been down then plot a ride to include them, this last month or so I have been further N & S than I have in the last 2 years, VV will export KML files so these can be imported into google earth.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> Had my best ride this morning of the year, http://www.strava.com/activities/157477300 and it is my longest solo ride to date! (not long compared to alot of you I know). I hit a boredom wall last month with barely a commute a week and not getting out on my days off. Thanks to Strava giving me the kick up the arse I needed, I came home this morning grinning from ear to ear. Previous rides out in the forest has been the same old circuit of 12 miles. Many thanks to @Goonerobes for the info on the A35 for this route
> Are there any tips on squeezing out a few more longer rides? I think I need to get a saddle bag and another bidon. I have been looking on google maps at a few more possible routes.


Nice ride @inkd & glad to have been of help. If you look at the map of this ride: http://www.strava.com/activities/151827082 you may get some ideas for heading towards Brockenhurst & Rhinefield etc, nice quiet roads.

@Mo1959 :Sorry that things are still rather painful but as Nigel said there's normally someone around for a chat.........

@SatNavSaysStraightOn : Glad to hear that you're on the mend.


----------



## stevey (24 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 All the best


----------



## GreigM (24 Jun 2014)

20 miles for me today before back to work tomorrow - http://www.strava.com/activities/157579033

Bit hilly for me in places and had to stop a few times, but got there in the end 

@Mo1959 hope the pain lessens soon.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2014)

I hope you start feeling better soon @Mo1959


----------



## morrisman (24 Jun 2014)

As I'm off with The Sainted Mrs Morrisman for three days sans bicycle went out for a 75 miler today. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/157575939

Stopped off in Adderbury at The Bell where my chum and her husband have just become tenants, if you are that way give it a go, nice people and a nice pub (really well served Lime and Soda  )


----------



## inkd (24 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 hope you heal up soon.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Jun 2014)

Dam. Hybrid is out of service and road bike needs a service. Iaughed they did, when I said two bikes is not enough, in the mean time I may go cry on the shed :'(


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Dam. Hybrid is out of service and road bike needs a service. Iaughed they did, when I said two bikes is not enough, in the mean time I may go cry on the shed :'(



I've found four bikes is about right, since Sunday I have ridden three of them, the fourth is the emergency emergency bike


----------



## Nomadski (25 Jun 2014)

Keep the chin up Lady @Mo1959, maybe the extended rest will renew a little passion for cycling that was lacking at times this year, or so you believed. I know you still loved it really because of the miles you continued to pump out, but the rest may give a little more zest when you next get in the saddle.

Its obvious from all the posts that everyone here wishes you a speedy recovery and hopes your pains disappear soon enough.xx


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jun 2014)

sheesh @Mo1959 that does not sound great at all. Hope they do operate sooner rather than later though because it will only aid your healing in the long run. But having to wait is not great. Best wishes and keep smiling. Do you want some DVD's or anything - though I suspect my selection of them is probably not to your taste, but I am happy to lend you any of my collections (M*A*S*H, Farscape, Sherlock, Bablylon 5, Lord of the Rings triology (extended), Firefly) if they would help to keep you entertained! (won't cost much to get them up to you). Someone did the same for me last year when I was off my bike for 3 months....


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Thanks Emma, and thanks for the kind offer of dvds but I'm sure I've probably got some I could watch again if I wanted. I'm not a huge telly fan anyway. These stupid facebook games keep me amused for a while and I have little rests every few hours when I get achy. I am still managing a couple of gentle walks with the dog too.

The only thing that bothers me about the prospect of a plate is I would be terrified I ever came off and landed on it. I have this vision of the metal twisting and taking the bone with it!


----------



## sutts (25 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well seems to me you are doing very well
> Got the hybrid in about Feb last year, did not get really started until the poor spring was over.
> Did not log anything on Strava until 1st August, though by then I had doneone or two shorter rides and a 16 mile, whoich was OK and a 26 which was not, I was flattened. This would be about July.
> Did not get the road bike until January this year.
> ...



Thanks to all who commented on my first year mileage! I am not fast, my best time averaged around 17mph, but those days are few and far between, if I am honest. I mostly do averages of 14.5 mph and there are no hills to speak of where I live, but it's a windy coast, it's always windy!

With me though, things become an obsession and 8700 miles this year means more next year, then 10000 the year after...so I actively want to stop that now and get back to something more sustainable. I get it all wrong really, everyone on here says to have rest days, yet they are very rare for me...thing is, I know what I am like, two days off and that's the two cycles in the shed that will eventually appear on eBay.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jun 2014)

Thought I would tackle the "Hill"

http://www.strava.com/activities/157919270

Best attempt for me so far, only stopped twice for a breather on the full climb, still a long way to go to do it in one hit.

I'm sure Saintbury hill is higher than 782 ft. Well it feels anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thought I would tackle the "Hill"
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/157919270
> 
> ...



Proper hill that, not sure I could get up it with only two stops.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jun 2014)

Cheers but I do need the granny ring and the the 26 / 25 on the back to get up. I did think of lower gearing but when restarting I have a job to keep the front wheel on the road!
I will do it one day non stop!

And yes it's a git of a hill. It's just as bad coming down but for different reasons.

If you don't know Saintbury have a look here:

http://matmitchellcycling.wordpress.com/2014/02/27/cotswold-climbs-2-saintbury/


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thought I would tackle the "Hill"
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/157919270
> 
> ...



I'd probably need oxygen and an electric bike to get up that. Give me flattttttt


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I've been looking in Google maps for a flat(ter) route that I can take. It is so hilly here and I hate hills. Anyway, I think I have found what I am looking for.
I went another 10km today. Another hot day today with very little air. I found it difficult to breathe again.






Started off at a pub called the wynstay. From here I went down a side road.





the best thing about living where I am is the lack of traffic. This road isn't too narrow, and apart from 2 cars, I had the entire road to myself




another very enjoyable if not hot morning in the sun. Now back home with coffee in hand. Cheers everyone. Hope you all have a good day, whatever your doing


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jun 2014)

Did a nice ride to Windlesham via Chertsey
Weather not too warm, , and a little wind of variable direction
27.4 miles @ 16.2 mph, and with 709 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/157940597

Enjoyable ride and managed to keep average speed up a little


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Thought I would tackle the "Hill"
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/157919270
> 
> ...




Nice hill!  good effort! I cheat because I have a mountain bike rear cassette which means I can get up most things at 4mph and then stop, have a quiet heart attack while admiring the view!


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Jun 2014)

New bike day! Well, new to me anyway, I got a Ridgeback speed 2010 for £150 - the rack and mud guards were lost at some point, but that's not a massive problem. The _difference_ between a bike that cost £320 new and the cheapo bikes I've been riding is staggering as is how much air I have back after 4 days of not smoking. Annoyed with myself because I did a decent time but kept forgetting to pause so I walked up a hill chatting to a friend and then spent a while giving stuff to the scrap men which was all recorded, embarrassingly, even with that it showed I got my fastest average speed.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> New bike day! Well, new to me anyway, I got a Ridgeback speed 2010 for £150 - the rack and mud guards were lost at some point, but that's not a massive problem. The _difference_ between a bike that cost £320 new and the cheapo bikes I've been riding is staggering as is how much air I have back after 4 days of not smoking. Annoyed with myself because I did a decent time but kept forgetting to pause so I walked up a hill chatting to a friend and then spent a while giving stuff to the scrap men which was all recorded, embarrassingly, even with that it showed I got my fastest average speed.



Congratulations on the new bike and for staying off the fags for 4 days. Well done on both counts


----------



## Effyb4 (25 Jun 2014)

I went out for a ride with my eldest son today. He is 19 years old, unemployed and needs to get out of the house more. When we last went out a couple of months ago, he was faster than me. Now I am faster than him. This was probably the furthest he has cycled, but he said he enjoyed it. Hopefully I can get him to come out with me more often.
http://www.strava.com/activities/157950976


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I went out for a ride with my eldest son today. He is 19 years old, unemployed and needs to get out of the house more. When we last went out a couple of months ago, he was faster than me. Now I am faster than him. This was probably the furthest he has cycled, but he said he enjoyed it. Hopefully I can get him to come out with me more often.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/157950976



Nice ride. Get the lazy bugger out more! probably helps you to!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 I had to have a metal plate (and screws obviously) put into my left ulnar when it was shortened to stop my wrist constantly dislocation (something it used to do 20-30 times a day). I didn't get on with the metal plate at all unfortunately. They had planned to leave it in permanently but after 12 months it was removed because it was visible through my skin!  Needless to say it caused me pain as well but it was preferable to the alternative. The metal is very strong so I suspect you won't have a problem and in all likelihood the collarbone will not be an issue and will be stronger with it in place and withstand you hitting more sheep better than your other collarbone will!


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jun 2014)

I wasn't expecting to see one of these on my ride today! 




http://www.strava.com/activities/157984913


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/157996455 Slow!

Pretty much climbing all day. Didn't stop except to buy a drink at a shop because I hadn't expected to go for a ride, only went to the Post Office, and only had filled one water bottle.

The backward third is down hill, through a woodland cycle path. It was like being rained on. Midges by the hundred slapping my face. Nice ride, though a bit boring. Thought the road wasn't as built up as it was so hidden views.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2014)

@Kins depends what you call MTB cassette as road ones go up to 32th these days, and its not cheating its gearing a bike to your ability, and when you get better you will find you can lower the gearing and have a closer grouping, which is better for riding in windy conditions as you can always find a gear you can spin in, rather than one being to high the other too low.
There are so many configurations it is bewildering sometimes.


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

No, its a mountain bike cassette. 11-34 XT M770.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> No, its a mountain bike cassette. 11-34 XT M770.


Your not getting me,  mind you not many do. 
The point I am making is a cassette is a cassette (M.T.B. cassette's used to be referred to as Touring cassettes).
 and ignore the following if you want.

I can gear a bike anyway I want , start at either 11/12/13 and anything up to 32 currently I don't have one larger (or lower in terms of gearing), I can if need be swap the 105 Rd which will do 32th to a Alivio which will do a 34th (but as i said I dont have one) but for example if I did I could go 13/15/17/19/21/23/26/30/34, using combination of rear cogs from what is classed a road cassette and MTB one, so what would you call it. You didn't say what your front is for example a 34x34 is a 1:1 ratio as is a 28x28 same gearing, so instead of such a large rear you would be starting off with a a 28th large rear, ( mine currently is 30x28), now most FD will do a 22th triple eg. 30/42/52 or 16th double eg. 34/50 now a 50x13 is a little short for most road bikes so start at 50x12 and its 109" my 52x13 is 105"
so a triple with a 50/40/28 front and a 28 to 12 rear gives a range of 26" to 109" with a 9 sp this could be 12/13/14/15/17/19/21/24/28 pretty good stepping.
on a compact double 50/34 you would need a 12-34 to give the same range 12-34 (but I cant see one) so 11/13/15/17/20/23/26/30/34 some pretty big jumps in there at the higher end.
My current set up, is 52/40/30 and 13/14/15/16/17/19/21/24/28, with the ability to drop the 16 and put a 32 instead ( though I would need to change the chain as it is set up for a 27 large rear)
the 13-32 would give a range of 24" to 105" ( I start to spin out beyond 30mph on 105") but in all honesty there is nothing around here I can't get up on my current set up.

I did come across a quote that a granny gear is anything less than 24" if this is right a compact double can not possible have a granny gear and most road triples are unlikely to have one unless geared for touring.
Also I tend to spin a 40x15-19 which is a pretty straight chain line on my middle ring (and a choice of 4 gears) compared with either 13/14/15 on a 34 front or 19/21/24 on a 50th front both towards either end of the cassette, for most of my riding I could get away with a 52/39 double as my current set up only has two gears lower, if I regeared it for example a 52/39 and a 13/14/15/17/19/21/23/26/30 there would only be 6" between my current low of 28" and the 34" of a 39x30 or even a 52/36 (I would need a compact chainset) front the 36x30 giving 31" which is only 3" shorter.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I wasn't expecting to see one of these on my ride today!
> View attachment 48614
> 
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/157984913


A lot around here. I was amazed one morning when a few of them took off and flew up into the trees. Don't know why, but I had always presumed they either couldn't fly or were very poor flyers!


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

No, its a mountain bike or touring cassette. It was designed for mountain biking by Shimano. Lower spec like Alvio, is a catch all groupset, for anything from town bikes / hybrids / tourers/mountain bike/ etc. Just because you can use it outside what it was designed for, doesn't make it that.

Its like saying my car is a van because I once carried furniture in it. (I don't have a car or a van.) Or you can use a TV as a monitor, doesn't make it a monitor, its still a TV! 

Yes I did read the large paragraphs. Going that deeply into gears doesn't interest me much. Long as I have a high gear for the fast bits and a low gear for the hills and the rest are spaced pretty evenly, it will do for me.


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> A lot around here. I was amazed one morning when a few of them took off and flew up into the trees. Don't know why, but I had always presumed they either couldn't fly or were very poor flyers!


I didn't know they could fly either so cycling has taught me something today!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> No, its a mountain bike or touring cassette. It was designed for mountain biking by Shimano. Lower spec like Alvio, is a catch all groupset, for anything from town bikes / hybrids / tourers/mountain bike/ etc. Just because you can use it outside what it was designed for, doesn't make it that.
> 
> Its like saying my car is a van because I once carried furniture in it. (I don't have a car or a van.) Or you can use a TV as a monitor, doesn't make it a monitor, its still a TV!
> 
> Yes I did read the large paragraphs. Going that deeply into gears doesn't interest me much. Long as I have a high gear for the fast bits and a low gear for the hills and the rest are spaced pretty evenly, it will do for me.


a bit like a garmin isn't a bouncy ball


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

No, they really don't bounce very well!


----------



## NorvernRob (25 Jun 2014)

Managed a training run PB tonight, little bit of traffic so could have been a bit quicker but I'm happy with 1.02.57 for 19.3 miles with over 1,000ft of elevation. I knocked 2 minutes off my quickest time and am aiming to get under an hour, but it's going to be tricky to knock the last 3 minutes off.

https://www.strava.com/activities/158086243


----------



## Harv (25 Jun 2014)

Went out without my son. There was a new computer game he's got that he just had to play. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/158072045

Will let him off this time.


----------



## Cold (25 Jun 2014)

Gone hill mad now and doing at least one in every ride did my hardest one yet tonight, the hardest part was cycling past a mobile chip shop the smell was amazing.

http://www.strava.com/activities/158106440


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

Some nice rides there Rob, Harv and Cold! Hills, you all must ride hills!


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jun 2014)

Veloviewer score went down a very small tad today - despite a few pb's
E.g. a 0.8 mile section along the river I regularly rider 
I took 6 seconds off today making average speed of 18.4 mph
I have ridden it 33 times
I am still only 754 out of 1660
OK I could put in a big effort but the KOM rode this at 26.9 mph I am never going to do that!

Still mustn't get too hung up about this sort of thing


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I wasn't expecting to see one of these on my ride today!
> View attachment 48614
> 
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/157984913


Saw two green woodpeckers on today's ride and a red kite on Sunday


----------



## Cold (25 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Some nice rides there Rob, Harv and Cold! Hills, you all must ride hills!



Only started on hills in the last two weeks was scared of them to be honest then I did a few now i'm becoming obsessed by them.


----------



## Enis Baysal (26 Jun 2014)

I have definitely improved yet still pitiful xD!
My 1st ride 2 months ago as from my house to the local halfords (less than 1.5 miles) and by the time I got there my legs were jelly.. its disgraceful how unfit I really am! 23 yesrs old, only 76kg (fast metabolism) but very unhealthy.. 

2 months later after doing a 6.3 mile (each way) commute to work and home my legs are notably stronger but still ache on the route as I always push myself... my average speeds are around 17mph. 

My best average speed over the 6.3 miles has been 19mph to date. 

Took a ride to help my aunt at her pub which was 11 miles.. detoured home from there and increased it to 15 miles on route back.

Only a few days ago I met a punter and now friend from my pub and we just made up a route as we cycled using my smartphones navigation. Ended up covering 45 miles and averaged 15.9mph in 2 hours and 53 mins  personally I felt like I had achieved something and I felt spectacular! Especially when comparing to my 1st ever journey to work (which took me over 45 mins, 3 breaks and finished a 1L bottle of water)! 

As I am improving I feel like I have more to prove to myself most importantly, and its motivated me to continue trying to get better. I currently ride a GiantFCR3 (given to me from a cousin), and I am already looking at my 1st real road bike(Boardman Road Team Carbon). 

The thing that ironically makes me happiest is that I only started riding by chance, I have been riding motorbikes for 5 years and crashed in april (still off the road), I was complaining about busses and needing a pushbike and my cousin happened to have an unused fcr sitting in his garage. 

I am planning to get my motorbike (Ninja600J1) back on the road but am most definitely going to be cycling as a main mode of transport.

My biggest motivation is that I have finally foubd something that I enjoy which keeps me fit and healthy! I have never had the physique (slim) to have the confdence to train in a public gym and I look alot better cycling than I do in a gym^^! 

Im hoping the next few months and hopefully years will have alot of improvement in store for me!

Thanks for reading guys *Ride Safe*!


----------



## RWright (26 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> The only thing that bothers me about the prospect of a plate is I would be terrified I ever came off and landed on it. I have this vision of the metal twisting and taking the bone with it!


 
They might make you better, stronger, faster....... ROBO MO! 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Harv (26 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Some nice rides there Rob, Harv and Cold! Hills, you all must ride hills!



I wish I could take some credit but I mainly ride on the flat. I'm building up slowly before I start tackling hills.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

RWright said:


> They might make you better, stronger, faster....... ROBO MO!
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.


Or Borg Mo having been assimilated into to cycling, next stage merging with the bike so it becomes part of you.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2014)

Max's birthday yesterday. His first road bike.






He loves it and can't wait to go out on a long ride with me. We did a short test ride last night but couldn't stay out as we had guests for his birthday party.
http://www.strava.com/activities/158289376


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Jun 2014)

Great picture @BrianEvesham


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Max's birthday yesterday. His first road bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks well chuffed with his bike and I hope you have great fun together  Loving your Winnie the Pooh tops


----------



## MattMM (26 Jun 2014)

First outing on the new road bike, awesome. No negatives, only minor downer was a wee bit of saddle chafe, which has been cured courtesy of my kids legacy Sudocream stash. Getting used to shifters and feel for the most part, also had a brutal 20mph headwind on way back. Despite this, managed to hit over 20 PRs and top 3s on my most travelled loop route to Fenwick. Have to remember to start ignoring other cyclists now I'm a roadie though, I am the Big Friendly Roadie....

http://www.strava.com/activities/158280900


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2014)

Harv said:


> I wish I could take some credit but I mainly ride on the flat. I'm building up slowly before I start tackling hills.


Go for it. Take it easy to start off with you have to learn to pace your effort


----------



## Kins (26 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Max's birthday yesterday. His first road bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, matching outfits! If he's not going clipless, I have some wellgo toe strap pedals I don't need, almost new you can have if you PM me your address. Free, Karma etc.

Actually, have a black pair of PD-M520s to if he's going SPD clipless.


----------



## Trevor_P (26 Jun 2014)

Having done the 100k at the weekend, I'm going to settle back into 50 milers for the next couple, before entering a 150k audax on the 13th July. It's nearer 160k,so I'm tempted to ride a bit extra on the end just to get the 100 miles in. It's not as hilly as what I have been doing, what do you think? Too much? Too quickly?


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2014)

Unless you have been totally exhausted you should be OK - just get nutrition and fluid intake ok, more important over longer rides


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Nice, matching outfits! If he's not going clipless, I have some wellgo toe strap pedals I don't need, almost new you can have if you PM me your address. Free, Karma etc.
> 
> Actually, have a black pair of PD-M520s to if he's going SPD clipless.


Very kind of you to offer. But for now I want him to get used to the style of bike he is riding. We may go clipless in the future depends how he fairs.
Cheers.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2014)

Does anyone else seem to be always doing minor truing to a wheel?
Mine are the stock wheels not especially lightweight and with plety of spokes
However I seem to need preiodically on back wheel totrue a bit to stop brake rub

Today also pushed saddle back a small amount.
I will try to make some further small position adjustments. The small increase in saddle height is OK.
May need to rwist handlebar angle a bit, 

Originally I found drop handlebars trickky and changed stem angle, flipped the stem, pushed saddle forward, However now I am more used and comfortable in ths position and sometime use the dropps epecially ondescents, I can optimise these better.
Planning an outing tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## puffinbilly (26 Jun 2014)

Excellent photo @BrianEvesham - hope you have many happy rides together - my father used to take me to the football, scarred me for life, now I've got this lifelong afflicItion.... the trials of being a Newcastle fan. 


I'm still waiting for parts for the bike - chainring being the most important - so pushing a big gear everywhere but on target to hit 750 miles for this month.

@Mo1959 I had several plates and screws inserted in my leg - admittedly at a young age but everythIng knitted together beautifully. The medics were very concerned that I'd end up with one leg shorther than the other, this was when I was 5'10 and I grew to 6'3. I had a screw contraption that they turned to encourage my leg to growth- after the 500th...."don't worry we're only pulling your leg' the joke wore a little thin, I remember being worried by all the what if scenerios but it all turned out ok - so just trust in the NHS.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

This hurt http://app.strava.com/activities/158382066/segments/3665947041 and this hurt http://app.strava.com/activities/158382066/segments/3665947139


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Does anyone else seem to be always doing minor truing to a wheel?
> Mine are the stock wheels not especially lightweight and with plety of spokes
> However I seem to need preiodically on back wheel totrue a bit to stop brake rub
> 
> ...


My stock Weinmann XR18 kept breaking them afte 8 or 9 I had enough, the RS10 ran for nearly 7,000 miles without breaking (front) one but then noticed a crack in the rim, they got changed an now the RS11 broke a rear one before 2,000 miles. Speaking of which I am off to fix in finally after nearly a month


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

Having said they hurt however I didn't drop off the 40th middle ring but I was down to the 28th 37.5", for those riding a compact 50/34 thats a 34x24 any longer though and I would have been down a few more and spinning.


----------



## Kins (26 Jun 2014)

Did a whole four miles today. Was planning on a little ride after work, but it was and is bucketing down. Road home in football shorts and top, looked like a drowned rat when I got in. Shower and cake is in order!

Cheers!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

Now I need a new saddle I just want to


----------



## Learnincurve (26 Jun 2014)

17.2 miles today, kind of annoyed with myself because I left home too late and then turned round too soon. Not even remotely tired but it was mostly flat, breathing is getting easier every day as well. Bike is going well, fitted pannier rack and had a bag on it with some snacks and tools which weighed it down a bit and my tires work noticably better on gravel than tarmac, they are not awful on the road but it's certainly something to look at for next time.


----------



## Effyb4 (26 Jun 2014)

Warning: This post shows how much of a newbie I am.

I changed an inner tube on my son's bike (with help from son) today. It's the first time I have had to change one since I've started cycling. I know I should have practised before hand, but we got there in the end. Fingers crossed we did it right. I hope it won't take an hour next time.


----------



## BrynCP (26 Jun 2014)

66.2 miles today, finally broke the 100KM!

Surprised myself that I did 15.2mph average over that distance, especially as the first 20-25 miles were into a headwind (i'm sure it felt worse than it was) being that I went out to the coast (Hull to Withernsea, down to Kilnsea then back to Hull via Patrington and Paull). The only problem with the route is that it's incredibly dull! It's almost entirely flat with very long single track roads that when you look ahead seem to go on for miles and miles and miles.

Tomorrow is definitely a rest day! I've done 165 miles this week, and 225 since Saturday.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

BrynCP said:


> 66.2 miles today, finally broke the 100KM!
> 
> Surprised myself that I did 15.2mph average over that distance, especially as the first 20-25 miles were into a headwind (i'm sure it felt worse than it was) being that I went out to the coast (Hull to Withernsea, down to Kilnsea then back to Hull via Patrington and Paull). The only problem with the route is that it's incredibly dull! It's almost entirely flat with very long single track roads that when you look ahead seem to go on for miles and miles and miles.
> 
> Tomorrow is definitely a rest day! I've done 165 miles this week, and 225 since Saturday.


I have that problem going over towards youselve, Thorn area, its great for endurance but as you say boring, well on the metric century,


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

Ill take boring and flat any day, of the week. Now I think I have found a flat place, I'll go exploring. But, it's, supposdd to be raining tomorrow. So we'll see.


----------



## GreigM (26 Jun 2014)

Work was a bit quiet today so took a half day holiday, wanted to get out and test the new cassette and chain, seemed all is well and the 28t on the back is going to help me conquer my nemesis that is the Cleish Hill  Only did 15 miles and the wind felt a bit strong and off course always seeming to be a headwind or sidewind.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Now I need a new saddle I just want to


What has happened to it?

See my plans are going astray the weather looks not so good


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> What has happened to it?
> 
> See my plans are going astray the weather looks not so good


It broke about two inch or so from the nose just behind where the rails join at the front, metal fatigue I think, what is it with me,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

@welsh dragon rain or not I will be out in the morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon rain or not I will be out in the morning.



Your hardy where you come from @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2014)

I go to the hospital on Friday mornings. Rain doesn't generally stop me, I just dont like riding on other peoples wheels in the rain. I think I have mine about as stright as it's going to get, I dont like the new saddle, gear shifting on the rear isn't great, not a major problem just not as good as it was when it was an 8sp on the Acera.


----------



## Harv (26 Jun 2014)

My last ride until Sunday:

http://www.strava.com/activities/158492382

Went up a little hill for a change.


----------



## Learnincurve (26 Jun 2014)

There seem to be two factions opening up here. Those of us who live in the hills and those who live on the flats. Those who live on the flats envy those of us who live in this hills, these people, in my humble opinion, are insane. 

Hills may seem all exiting if you don't have any but trust me, they get old _fast_. Here are some examples: If I were to go from my house to chatsworth and back again, which is a 25 mile ride, just 14 times, I will have ridden the same height as Everest. To pop from my house to town and back again for milk I have to do 252 feet which includes a 13% climb. I have one and only one ride that's even remotely flat and it's on a gravel canal path and only goes in one direction.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2014)

I just wish I could get climbs eaisier without going so far.
7 miles from here to Egham Hill or the variants if you go up another way.
Other nearby hills are easier.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> There seem to be two factions opening up here. Those of us who live in the hills and those who live on the flats. Those who live on the flats envy those of us who live in this hills, these people, in my humble opinion, are insane.
> 
> Hills may seem all exiting if you don't have any but trust me, they get old _fast_. Here are some examples: If I were to go from my house to chatsworth and back again, which is a 25 mile ride, just 14 times, I will have ridden the same height as Everest. To pop from my house to town and back again for milk I have to do 252 feet which includes a 13% climb. I have one and only one ride that's even remotely flat and it's on a gravel canal path and only goes in one direction.


I HATE HILLS.


----------



## BrynCP (26 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> There seem to be two factions opening up here. Those of us who live in the hills and those who live on the flats. Those who live on the flats envy those of us who live in this hills, these people, in my humble opinion, are insane.



Luckily for me, in Hull, I have the choice: of going east, where it's incredibly flat, or to the west and north west and into the Yorkshire Wolds, which are comparably hilly, although not as hilly perhaps as other areas.

However, there is flat, and there is 10 miles (I may be exaggerating) of dead straight flat road with nothing but fields either side and a nice unbroken wind to go with it! It's amazing how interesting it can seem to be just to pass a house with a nice garden ornament or something to break up a long stretch.


----------



## beardy01 (26 Jun 2014)

I started 6mths ago and was excited at doing 4 miles, now do 20 mile rides 3 times a week. Still need a hot bath and a beer after but its getting easier, my missus is still unimpressed though!!!!


----------



## BrynCP (26 Jun 2014)

Funny how many look forward to beer after a ride; I look forward to a big glass of strawberry nesquik and a cool shower!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

beardy01 said:


> I started 6mths ago and was excited at doing 4 miles, now do 20 mile rides 3 times a week. Still need a hot bath and a beer after but its getting easier, my missus is still unimpressed though!!!!



Dont worry. Your not on your own. My OH isn't impressed either. All he says is it's too hilly here. No one else is stupid enough to cycle. Accept me that is. Keep going.


----------



## beardy01 (26 Jun 2014)

Its too hilly where i live and cycle, still not keen on those but what goes up must come down and then those hills are forgotten about, its just potholes then you have to avoid at speed!!!!


----------



## fivepence (26 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> There seem to be two factions opening up here. Those of us who live in the hills and those who live on the flats. Those who live on the flats envy those of us who live in this hills, these people, in my humble opinion, are insane.
> 
> Hills may seem all exiting if you don't have any but trust me, they get old _fast_. Here are some examples: If I were to go from my house to chatsworth and back again, which is a 25 mile ride, just 14 times, I will have ridden the same height as Everest. To pop from my house to town and back again for milk I have to do 252 feet which includes a 13% climb. I have one and only one ride that's even remotely flat and it's on a gravel canal path and only goes in one direction.



Whilst I do love hills , I will admit to been slightly envious of some of the longer flat routes, I reckon I could clear 1000m elevation inside 50KM without going into the green zone of the peak district such is the terrain round here. In fact I might try it this weekend.


----------



## matth411 (27 Jun 2014)

I have mixture of hills and flats, mostly flat but I suppose that is due to being by the coast. Further away from the coast the higher you get, which really is not much (but enough for me) when it is a peninsular. If you go back through my rides the amount of elevation is not that much compared to what I have seen from some of you guys. For example, in 49 miles I had 1498 FT of elevation which is only 456 Metres 78 KM (OK, the longer I look at this conversion and calculation, the more it is looking wrong. Night shift is getting to me haha)


----------



## Harv (27 Jun 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Luckily for me, in Hull, I have the choice: of going east, where it's incredibly flat, or to the west and north west and into the Yorkshire Wolds, which are comparably hilly, although not as hilly perhaps as other areas.
> 
> However, there is flat, and there is 10 miles (I may be exaggerating) of dead straight flat road with nothing but fields either side and a nice unbroken wind to go with it! It's amazing how interesting it can seem to be just to pass a house with a nice garden ornament or something to break up a long stretch.



I'm not far from yourself. As I've only started within the last year I tend to stick to the flats. Once I'm a bit more advanced I'll start tackling some of the hills nearby. 

Were quite fortunate we have a choice of both locally.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jun 2014)

The joys of British weather.
I looked yesterday morning and both today and tomoorow were going to be wet.
This morning I see I will miss most rain today and tomorrow looks good too


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I just wish I could get climbs eaisier without going so far.
> 7 miles from here to Egham Hill or the variants if you go up another way.
> Other nearby hills are easier.


Its the same here Bob the closest cat 4 is 12 miles away, though on rwgps this is classed a cat4 but not on strava, this happens a few times. http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Melton-clime


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> The joys of British weather.
> I looked yesterday morning and both today and tomoorow were going to be wet.
> This morning I see I will miss most rain today and tomorrow looks good too


Going to be wet here all day, 50% + probability, great day to try out a brand new white saddle, which from the short test rides I am not keen on.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

Its dull and dark here today, and it looks set in for the day. I'll see what the weather is like later on before deciding on whether to go out or not.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2014)

Dull and breezy here. Neighbour just texted to see if I want to go for a walk. Light jacket will be required. Nice to get some fresh air though. I feel like I have been cooped up all week with nothing but a couple of walks.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its the same here Bob the closest cat 4 is 12 miles away, though on rwgps this is classed a cat4 but not on strava, this happens a few times. http://ridewithgps.com/segments/Melton-clime


YEs Egham Hill not even a Cat hill
Box Hill is just less than 20 miles away.
So a longer ride may take in two or three hills. Needs to be a really long ride to take in more


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It broke about two inch or so from the nose just behind where the rails join at the front, metal fatigue I think, what is it with me,


that is the very reason I gave up with the triban 3. it wasn't designed for the amount of use I was giving it and was wearing out at a ridiculous rate. My new road bike has now covered more than 1,000 miles since it was purchased at Easter and that includes 4 weeks off the bike through illness and an operation! It is getting a well earned rest today


----------



## Trevor_P (27 Jun 2014)

It can't really be classed as hilly here, although there are plenty of short cat 4 climbs very close by. The issue is that at 156m above sea level, home is only 33m from the highest points. Everywhere is downhill. But getting back home means a climb at the end of any ride. When you do go any distance, to get to the flat, you've usually doings at least a couple of climbs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> It can't really be classed as hilly here, although there are plenty of short cat 4 climbs very close by. The issue is that at 156m above sea level, home is only 33m from the highest points. Everywhere is downhill. But getting back home means a climb at the end of any ride. When you do go any distance, to get to the flat, you've usually doings at least a couple of climbs.


I have to climb home, nothing major anything up to 150ft depending which way the 150ft is a gradual 4-5 mile or a shorter 80ft in 1/2 mile or something in between.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn The saddle was new last March and has done just over 10,000 miles, the wheels were new in March (spoke) the Sora RD must have done 7,000, front tyre is on nearly 6,000 or so.

I replace stuff with better kit as I can afford.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have to climb home, nothing major anything up to 150ft depending which way the 150ft is a gradual 4-5 mile or a shorter 80ft in 1/2 mile or something in between.
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn The saddle was new last March and has done just over 10,000 miles, the wheels were new in March (spoke) the Sora RD must have done 7,000, front tyre is on nearly 6,000 or so.
> 
> I replace stuff with better kit as I can afford.


same here - or when it works out cheaper to buy better quality/the old will cost more the replace repair than buy a better one. I did have one gel saddle that lasted me well over 20,000 miles and I was so sad to see it finally give up the ghost. It was that bad that my shorts padding had left a permanent imprint in the gel! Sadly I have not been able to purchase an identical one because the manufacturer had revamped the model and the new one was awful! Still looking for 'that' touring saddle which if plans come off, I will need in less than 3 weeks time! and I really should take my touring bike with me for that rather than my road bike, but can't see how at the moment....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

Well time to go a test out the new saddle, it took me 12 months to get the old one right


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

Its going to be raining here all day, so no going out for me today. Have fun people.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> There seem to be two factions opening up here. Those of us who live in the hills and those who live on the flats. Those who live on the flats envy those of us who live in this hills, these people, in my humble opinion, are insane.
> 
> Hills may seem all exiting if you don't have any but trust me, they get old _fast_. Here are some examples: If I were to go from my house to chatsworth and back again, which is a 25 mile ride, just 14 times, I will have ridden the same height as Everest. To pop from my house to town and back again for milk I have to do 252 feet which includes a 13% climb. I have one and only one ride that's even remotely flat and it's on a gravel canal path and only goes in one direction.



I live in a flat area and I hate hills


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I live in a flat area and I hate hills



You lucky begger.


----------



## Cold (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I live in a flat area and I hate hills




If I go right when I leave the house then it's nice and flat go left and it's all hills.
At the moment I'm enjoying the hills.


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

am learning to like hills, you have to where i live, so far this week completed ide hill, toys hill and titsey hill................didnt like them at the top, i hated hills, but there good for the soul arent they????


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2014)

Well the rain stopped, the sun came out and steam rose from the road surface. Now or never! Out I went for a short blast. I was planning on doing Saintbury again but had to make do with Offenham to get my hill fix.

http://www.strava.com/activities/158682580

Clouded over and looks like rain any minute. Well timed me thinks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well the rain stopped, the sun came out and steam rose from the road surface. Now or never! Out I went for a short blast. I was planning on doing Saintbury again but had to make do with Offenham to get my hill fix.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/158682580
> 
> Clouded over and looks like rain any minute. Well timed me thinks.



We are getting your rain now, tipping it down at the minute, needs to hurry up and stop as I want to go get a sandwich.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We are getting your rain now, tipping it down at the minute, needs to hurry up and stop as I want to go get a sandwich.


Nothing worse than soggy sandwiches!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nothing worse than soggy sandwiches!



True, it is slowing down now, so time to dash to the shop. How is the collarbone?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> True, it is slowing down now, so time to dash to the shop. How is the collarbone?


Not much change. Not too bad when I sit still in a comfy position. I usually spend the first two or three hours of the night in my bed but my back starts to ache lying on it so usually move through here and sit on the couch with my feet up for the remainder of the night. I am sure the cat and dog think I am mad but they just come through too and we all get comfy again. Lol


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> There seem to be two factions opening up here. Those of us who live in the hills and those who live on the flats. Those who live on the flats envy those of us who live in this hills, these people, in my humble opinion, are insane.
> 
> Hills may seem all exiting if you don't have any but trust me, they get old _fast_. Here are some examples: If I were to go from my house to chatsworth and back again, which is a 25 mile ride, just 14 times, I will have ridden the same height as Everest. To pop from my house to town and back again for milk I have to do 252 feet which includes a 13% climb. I have one and only one ride that's even remotely flat and it's on a gravel canal path and only goes in one direction.


I've lived in both environment (hilly and flat) and hills for me are definitely more interesting.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

HLaB said:


> I've lived in both environment (hilly and flat) and hills for me are definitely more interesting.


agreed even if they can be a pain at times! Somehow I found a mountainous terrain much more stimulating.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> agreed even if they can be a pain at times! Somehow I found a mountainous terrain much more stimulating.


That's good Emma......maybe you could do this year's Rapha climbing challenge for me?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's good Emma......maybe you could do this year's Rapha climbing challenge for me?


err... do you want a visitor for that week? Tis way too flat around here for 8,800m of climbing. If I don't correct my garmin error (houses doing vertical elevation whilst I am stationary at them) I average around 350-400m of climbing on my 'commute'... hey I have just checked my stats and for 305km (190 miles) I have managed an entire 2,000m of climbing in the last 5 days! tbh I haven't even considered entering that one... just looked it up and typically it starts just after my possible next mini-tour as well, so can't even include those figures....


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

beardy01 said:


> am learning to like hills, you have to where i live, so far this week completed ide hill, toys hill and titsey hill................didnt like them at the top, i hated hills, but there good for the soul arent they????



Errrrr. No


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Errrrr. No


do you want to swap houses? from what I can tell you hate hill and live in the mountains, I love mountains and live in flat Cheshire! think we have this the wrong way around!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> do you want to swap houses? from what I can tell you hate hill and live in the mountains, I love mountains and live in flat Cheshire! think we have this the wrong way around!



We definitely have this the wrong way round then... its a done deal


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jun 2014)

Well I have been out and conquered one of the beasts (i.e. a hill!)

Went to Marlow and did the climb of Winter Hill or is it Quarry Wood Hill.
Rest of the ride had only smaller hills
48.1 miles @ 14.4 mph (Was not trying for a fast speed, knew I had a good hill to get up
912 feet of climbing

An interesting feature of today's route was crossings of the RIver Thames

Staines Bridge
Albert Bridge (I think) between Old Windsor and Datchet
Victoria Bridge between Datchet and Windsor
Eton Bridge aka Windsor Bridge (a pedestrian and cycle only bridge) Between Windsor and Eton
Maidenhead Bridge
Cookham Bridge
Marlow Bridge
Maidenhead Bridge
Eton Bridge
Victoria Bridge
Albert Bridge
Staines Bridge
I had not intended to make this a collection of Bridges it just happened

The hill was not far out of Marlow. Average of 8% and quite a few sections of 12%.
The toughest part was at the first hairpin
It was necessary to take a wider line as the gradient on the inside was steep.
http://www.strava.com/activities/158710949
Needless to say only 1 PR and VV score went down!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

I do the bridge thing, only with motorway bridges


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> err... do you want a visitor for that week? Tis way too flat around here for 8,800m of climbing. If I don't correct my garmin error (houses doing vertical elevation whilst I am stationary at them) I average around 350-400m of climbing on my 'commute'... hey I have just checked my stats and for 305km (190 miles) I have managed an entire 2,000m of climbing in the last 5 days! tbh I haven't even considered entering that one... just looked it up and typically it starts just after my possible next mini-tour as well, so can't even include those figures....


Yea you can .
Well back to the usual rainy. rides, but as usually on a friday a bit broken up, what a day to test a white saddle.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea you can .
> Well back to the usual rainy. rides, but as usually on a friday a bit broken up, what a day to test a white saddle.


I try to keep it legit you know! though I may confess to having taken auto-pause off one time I though I might not quite make the target time by about 30 mins so with auto-pause off.... in the end my ride time was more than enough as it was.... 

I do remember trying to explain what IT Admin was to a young lad I taught who went on to be an excellent administrator at the school I worked at. He loved my definition "legalised hacking"... I so loved using the command lines and various other means of accessing any machine on the network without the user knowing and then ring them up and say 'fixed it'. ahhh well - out of the game now...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn the only thing I do is join separate tcx files from the same day, like last Friday, and I don't do that as often as I did, and then only if something has happened, but thats pretty rare.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jun 2014)

Went out with Max for a "proper" ride on his new bike after school. It started raining just as we set off but nothing seems to put him off, in fact he berated me for suggesting not going. 

I did peel away on cow Shh corner and was rewarded with 3rd place overall.

http://www.strava.com/activities/158765113

I think it's going to be fun with him this summer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn the only thing I do is join separate tcx files from the same day, like last Friday, and I don't do that as often as I did, and then only if something has happened, but thats pretty rare.


I found you can change settings on the garmin whilst it is still recording, so part way through a certain 6 hour ride and with the thoughts that I would not make it to the required 7 hrs 45 mins, and looking at missing it by a tiny margin, I decided to see if I could change a certain auto-pause setting to off. We were running a test that day with the edge 705, 200 and 500 (my OH uses the 200, and me the 500, the 705 had been a touch flaky) so I always had that to fall back to. It let me change the auto-pause setting to off mid ride and carried on recording...  I promptly exceeded the required time by more than the auto-pause time so it was a pointless exercise in the end, but I learnt something 'interesting'....   and that was I needed have bothered!


----------



## Kins (27 Jun 2014)

Twas raining and blowy when I rode to work, so wrapped up, stuck a hat on and donned the waterproofs; finished and it was lovely. Now I got rid of my mountain bike commuter with panniers, (to be replaced) I had nowhere to put anything. Yesterdays ride home was wet from rain, todays was wet from sweat from all the cloths I was wearing. Can't win!

Showered and feasted and wondering whether to pop out for an hour.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I found that on the 705, like on the mapping page (opposed to the course mapping), I have ascent. decent, and elevation sometime grade (though I think this feature isn't to accurate), or gps accuracy, if I am using mapping though I tended to use the course one, which has time & distance to next course point, and then speed & distance, the main page I have speed, distance, cad, avg cad, hr zone, avg hr, avg sp, and time ridden 2nd page I change but keep time of day on it, if I am using a course I have the bryton showing cad speed in Km/h and distance in Km as I tend to do distances in Km i.e. 60, 70 or 80 Km if on a decent ride otherwise like today I just use then to record
The 705 has been pretty solid since I had a play with it, I went back to firmware 3.1 and set it to smart recording opposed to every second, the bryton I use as backup as it records everything and on yesterdays ride there was only 0.01 miles difference over 50.23 miles the bryton showing 50.22 miles. The biggest difference is in elevation the 705 is pretty close to that corrected with rwgps usually within 10% usually rwgps is a touch higher, though strava tends to higher than both using the data from the unit, the bryton is way off, the raw data actually records it as a liner graph until correcte on rwgps and strava (and few other things) though the bryton site does this as you upload it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2014)

ours appears to have an issue with something draining the battery even when it is turned off. If the battery goes completely flat the *only* way of getting the device to recharge (and that is even with a new battery) is to dismantle the device, detach cable to the sensor inside that detects the device being opened, reseat said cable and reassemble the device. Still it was a freebie because it was known to have an unknown fault so we can't complain! My OH uses it mainly... I haven't really played with it other than setting it up for him and installing maps (of which we have been through many and numerous versions because he only likes OS maps and can't read the OSM maps I have been putting on to it!) don't ask... it is driving me mad!


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Errrrr. No


Come to think of it your right was just trying to gain a positive from the pain


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn It sound like a short of some kind but i am no expert there, I can whack a few components in a case to make a computer work, and some basic repairs but thats it, my unit came with various folders and file names I couldn't delete, so I backed up the main garmin folder formatted it went through a few firmware versions and so far since then it hasn't faltered, so I hink for £45 + pp it was a bargin a few scratches and a missing sd cover amazing what a bit of insulation tape can do when cut right, I will keep looking for a non working unit with a good case, but its not a priority, some decent wheels, shorts a some new tops, 
I am thinking of some planet-x A57 wheels there isn't much difference in weight between them and the RS11, I am hoping the wheel repair will last 2 months as that is the minimum it will take me to save for them, I am running one on the rear at the moment and so far I have been impressed but then I am no expert.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

beardy01 said:


> Come to think of it your right was just trying to gain a positive from the pain



Sorry


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

beardy01 said:


> Come to think of it your right was just trying to gain a positive from the pain


Yes there is, sort of alternate, last week I was riding flattish rides bearing in mind I had a ride to York to do so more endurance (not that its far) this week done a few more hills which enabled me to get a p.b. thats stood for over a year only 2's mind, but 30's quicker than a month and 1'30 or so than the first time I did it in Oct 2012
http://veloviewer.com/segments/2601035/athlete/760167


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yes there is, sort of alternate, last week I was riding flattish rides bearing in mind I had a ride to York to do so more endurance (not that its far) this week done a few more hills which enabled me to get a p.b. thats stood for over a year only 2's mind, but 30's quicker than a month and 1'30 or so than the first time I did it in Oct 2012
> http://veloviewer.com/segments/2601035/athlete/760167




Listen to nigel @beardy01 he has much much more experience than I do and knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

These are the two that hurt yesterday
http://veloviewer.com/segments/7516463/athlete/760167
http://veloviewer.com/segments/1188726/athlete/760167

I set a p.b. on the 2nd, the first I had never been up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

@welsh dragon 
I wouldn't I am still slow.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon
> I wouldn't I am still slow.



 not as slow as me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> not as slow as me.


Haven't got the same hills to contended with


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Jun 2014)

I'm not going to be able to get out at all this weekend due to family commitments. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm not going to be able to get out at all this weekend due to family commitments. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## matth411 (27 Jun 2014)

Rainy day over here but did the commute home this morning. Woke up feeling like I had bricks in my shoes. There wasn't, just my legs telling me to stop hammering them. But I guess that is what happens when every way you turn you hit a headwind. So I am having tonight and tomorrow off, then Sunday I am hoping to get out and beat my best again. "Planned" 82 miles, this probably will not happen as I get lost easily. Could end up more but this is already adding 20 miles to my furthest to date. Oh it will be fun trying to sort nutrition for this one! Haha. 

Glad to see people are still going out in the rain, skin is waterproof after all.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jun 2014)

Change of plan tomorrow, doggie is not well and needs to go to the vet
Will hope to go out on Sunday


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Change of plan tomorrow, doggie is not well and needs to go to the vet
> Will hope to go out on Sunday



Hope your dog is OK.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jun 2014)

Well it's tummy trouble, Hopefully it wil now settle down. Likely to be gastro-enteritis or pancreatitis. If it doesn't go away then he may need an x ray to look for a blockage.
He's not eating and rather subdued.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well it's tummy trouble, Hopefully it wil now settle down. Likely to be gastro-enteritis or pancreatitis. If it doesn't go away then he may need an x ray to look for a blockage.
> He's not eating and rather subdued.


Poor pooch. Did the vet not try and sell you a special diet to help? Seems to be their usual tactic with any gastric problems.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jun 2014)

WWe have got some stuff including kaolin - he's had some, and some elctrolytes.
He's also on antibiotics.
LEt's hope this has an effect or they'll be x raying him for an obstruction


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Jun 2014)

A hail storm delayed the start of today's satnav tour & made the next 60 miles a bit of a jacket on jacket off affair! 

However, it failed to ruin the enjoyment of exploring plenty of new country lanes & pretty little villages which I never even knew even existed.

http://www.strava.com/activities/159096317


----------



## Kins (28 Jun 2014)

I use cod liver oil when my pooches have an upset tummy.


Goonerobes said:


> A hail storm delayed the start of today's satnav tour & made the next 60 miles a bit of a jacket on jacket off affair!
> 
> However, it failed to ruin the enjoyment of exploring plenty of new country lanes & pretty little villages which I never even knew even existed.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/159096317



Great ride, well done! Nice speed to.


----------



## morrisman (29 Jun 2014)

Shortly off for a 60 miler into that there London with train back from Marylebone. Planned route includes 17 crossings of the Thames


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jun 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> A hail storm delayed the start of *today's satnav tour* & made the next 60 miles a bit of a jacket on jacket off affair!
> 
> However, it failed to ruin the enjoyment of exploring plenty of new country lanes & pretty little villages which I never even knew even existed.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/159096317




I came across this signpost yesterday on our, we are not cycling to the party, cycle ride to the party (we were originally cycling there, then my OH complained his legs were aching yesterday morning and didn't want to ride, he had ridden to work 4 times last week  , so we made the decision to use the car, the car then decided otherwise and broke down, so we ended up cycling anyhow). I am considering making it my new avatar!


----------



## morrisman (29 Jun 2014)

Sad to relate my first clip less moment in front of a LT Double Decker as I arrived in the ASL box at a set of lights. Luckily a large 4x4 had also stopped in the box so it broke my fall and saved some of my dignity


----------



## Trevor_P (29 Jun 2014)

32.9 miles. comfortable ride, 69ft per mile average. Didn't stop on any hills except to let one car pass.

http://www.strava.com/activities/159450314


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jun 2014)

A group outing today with a cafe stop at Billingbear gold club - ths is Binfield- Wokingham direction
Some slightly pecilair navigation and moderate pace but a nice ride with a ham and cheese toastie to fortify me
http://www.strava.com/activities/159534110
43.7 mi at a meagre 14.8 13.8 mph (per garmin) with 1519 feet of climbing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2014)

Why is it when I am carrying a rack & bag I get very few nods from road bikes but with out it quite a few more.


----------



## morrisman (29 Jun 2014)

Well that was fun. Wendover to Kew Pumping Station for a coffee and a muffin then 18 crossings of the Thames:

Kew Bridge
Chiswick Bridge
Barnes Railway Bridge (Push and a carry)
Hammersmith Bridge
Putney Bridge
Wandsworth Bridge
Battersea Bridge
Albert Bridge
Chelsea Bridge
Vauxhall Bridge
Lambeth Bridge
Westminster Bridge
Waterloo Bridge
Blackfriars Bridge
Millennium Bridge (Push)
Southwark Bridge
London Bridge
Tower Bridge

http://www.strava.com/activities/159557570


----------



## spooks (29 Jun 2014)

Did the Evans Ride near Reading today. Had food poisoning last week so found it really hard going, especially since I went out and did 40 miles yesterday as well. My legs had no power in them whatsoever and the hills were bigger than the ones you find on the New Forest!!! Got round though and treated myself to a bowl of chilli in the sunshine. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/159565246


----------



## fivepence (29 Jun 2014)

A Non hilly ride for me today for a change though one with a group of around 20 whose pace was a little too hot to handle for me. Got spat out of the back of the group at around 70KM and made my own way round after that.

http://www.strava.com/activities/159505723


----------



## moo (29 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Why is it when I am carrying a rack & bag I get very few nods from road bikes but with out it quite a few more.



Breaking too many of those "rules" I guess


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jun 2014)

moo said:


> Breaking too many of those "rules" I guess


Like to see some of them catch me with or with out it


----------



## matth411 (29 Jun 2014)

55 miler for me today. To be honest, I didn't even want to go out. Was feeling a bit clogged up and sinusey so I popped a pill and went out. Felt really bad at 22 miles, so turned round and came back home. Still got a banging headache. Highlight of the ride, a Down Syndrome teenager giving me a high 5 (gesture, not nutrition haha) as I went past him. Going to rest tomorrow and go back out on Tuesday. Today the plan was 65 or more, instead I got an easy 50. I say easy because I wasn't that tired afterwards. http://www.strava.com/activities/159555886

Edited to add: I hope the guy who had come off his bike on the Wirral Way today is recovering well. When I went past he had a bad cut on his head, a lot of blood and in the recovery position.


----------



## fivepence (29 Jun 2014)

May as well get the monthly summary out of the way as I wont be out tomorrow. Avg Speed is down but not too worried about that as had other goals . Due to not getting out much it was all pretty much squashed into three imperial tons ,one of which became my first double metric and recovery rides

Rides *8*  down from 12 
Miles *603* up from 497
AVG Speed *15.2* down from 16.0
STRAVA FT ELE *39671* up from 27717
STRAVA FT ELE Per Mile *65.78* up from 55.76


----------



## Razzle (29 Jun 2014)

Not been out for a couple of weeks. Was meant to be going out this weekend but colleague got knocked off Friday lunch and broke femur so decided to give it a miss. 

Thinking of commuting on Tuesday and going out on Wednesday for perhaps a 30 Miler. We'll have to see how the legs hold up after the commute before I decide on Wednesday though


----------



## Kins (29 Jun 2014)

Jesus, all you buggers doin 50-100 miles! Makes me ill!  Managed a whole 10 miles today. First leg out managed a whole 8.9 mph average, couldn't get my legs working at all, back ached, tight hamstring blah blah blah. Think I am falling apart! 

I had planned going on up the road but thought F it, turned round and managed to get over 13mph average in the end.

http://www.strava.com/activities/159571978

Congrats all you guys doing the big milage. Rockstars! 

I'll have to buy a tandem and invite you lot to come pedal for me!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jun 2014)

Well will make this month's summary as doggy will have to go back to vet tomorrow 

399 miles (why didn't I do an extra one?)
Average speed 14.3 mph
Climbing 12119 feet
Average feet/mile 30.4
Highlight the London to Brighton ride

Somewhere on the way also clocked up 2000 miles on this bike


----------



## fivepence (29 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Jesus, all you buggers doin 50-100 miles! Makes me ill!  Managed a whole 10 miles today. First leg out managed a whole 8.9 mph average, couldn't get my legs working at all, back ached, tight hamstring blah blah blah. Think I am falling apart!
> 
> I had planned going on up the road but thought F it, turned round and managed to get over 13mph average in the end.
> 
> ...



Keep plugging away it will get easier in time , we have all been there . Yes 3 100s in a month and another pretty close over solid elevation but here is my first ride , its only a year ago or close to - http://www.strava.com/activities/65176273


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jun 2014)

fivepence said:


> Keep plugging away it will get easier in time , we have all been there . Yes 3 100s in a month and another pretty close over solid elevation but here is my first ride , its only a year ago or close to - http://www.strava.com/activities/65176273


Blimey, you started at the sort of speed that I would think was OK now


----------



## Kins (30 Jun 2014)

Yeah I know. last year I was getting upto 50 miles a go on the weekends. Back just won't do it. Its


fivepence said:


> Keep plugging away it will get easier in time , we have all been there . Yes 3 100s in a month and another pretty close over solid elevation but here is my first ride , its only a year ago or close to - http://www.strava.com/activities/65176273



Don't get me wrong, I was doing 25-35 miles at least once a week for most of last year. Now I have had a bad back for 6 months, so can't do those distances. Kudos for 100 milers. I think 50/60 miles would be about my limit before it stopped being a pleasure and became a chore.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Yeah I know. last year I was getting upto 50 miles a go on the weekends. Back just won't do it. Its
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was doing 25-35 miles at least once a week for most of last year. Now I have had a bad back for 6 months, so can't do those distances. Kudos for 100 milers. I think 50/60 miles would be about my limit before it stopped being a pleasure and became a chore.


I think its something that increases with time, I dont ride as many days, but I do tend to ride further, I had a number of set backs this month (nothing major) so I wasn't out as often, but still to date managed 627 miles over 19 days avg of 33 miles/day avg sp of 15.27mph, which was really effected by the York ride, but still lower than last June 0.26mph and not as much climbing by 10ft/mile but an extra 2.3miles extra a for each day ridden, but I did 6 50+mile days compared with only 2 last June, and they have been in the last 3 weeks or so, but I tend to aim for Km i.e, 50, 60 ,70Km to be honest 80 is about 50miles and if I am close to one of those at the end I will just do a few loops till I have it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (30 Jun 2014)

Out with OH this morning on my old hybrid, First for Sue for a while.

http://www.strava.com/activities/159863202


----------



## Arualsti (30 Jun 2014)

Managed to cycle almost 3 miles without feeling like death, and going faster than 6mph. Feeling quiet proud considering I haven't ridden in about 10 years and my general appalling health


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2014)

Arualsti said:


> Managed to cycle almost 3 miles without feeling like death, and going faster than 6mph. Feeling quiet proud considering I haven't ridden in about 10 years and my general appalling health


I can very clearly remember those days after returning to cycling after a 7 year absence (long term wrist injury). My health is worse than ever now, but I can now handle +100km rides if we are careful with stops and I set the pace which is very slowly improving. Compared to most even here, I am very slow though but I think anyone with bad health knows that it is more about being out and doing it than at what speed. Keep it up, it will improve.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2014)

I don't think anyone can be worse or as sĺow as I am, but I enjoy it just the same. Been out this morning for another pootle around. Now I have found a flat(ter) area, I'll stick to this route for a while. Another 10km at a snails pace. Reasonable weather, but clouds developed. No surprises there. Clouds seem to follow me around and I'm not obsessed by them honest. Anyway a few more photos for you to have a look at.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2014)

Arualsti said:


> Managed to cycle almost 3 miles without feeling like death, and going faster than 6mph. Feeling quiet proud considering I haven't ridden in about 10 years and my general appalling health



I started cycling again last August after an absence of 45 years so there's hope for you yet. Dont worry about the distance or speed, just enjoy it. When you're tired stop. Gradually build up over time, and it doesn't matter how long it takes, it's not a race. Do everything at your own pace and above all, enjoy. Have fun, and look at the scenery.


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can very clearly remember those days after returning to cycling after a 7 year absence (long term wrist injury). My health is worse than ever now, but I can now handle +100km rides if we are careful with stops and I set the pace which is very slowly improving. Compared to most even here, I am very slow though but I think anyone with bad health knows that it is more about being out and doing it than at what speed. Keep it up, it will improve.


 
+1 to what Satnavsaysstraighton said.

I try not to compare my rides with other people on here. I need to remind myself that I am still recovering from open heart surgery (September last year) and have heart failure. The cycling is good for me and my fitness is definitely improving, but I am never going to achieve some of the miles and speeds of other people.

Today is not a good day. I was very busy at the weekend with family stuff and didn't get out on my bike. Today I feel very under the weather and have not been able to make it in to work. Lets hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> +1 to what Satnavsaysstraighton said.
> 
> I try not to compare my rides with other people on here. I need to remind myself that I am still recovering from open heart surgery (September last year) and have heart failure. The cycling is good for me and my fitness is definitely improving, but I am never going to achieve some of the miles and speeds of other people.
> 
> Today is not a good day. I was very busy at the weekend with family stuff and didn't get out on my bike. Today I feel very under the weather and have not been able to make it in to work. Lets hope tomorrow is better.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Arualsti (30 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I started cycling again last August after an absence of 45 years so there's hope for you yet. Dont worry about the distance or speed, just enjoy it. When you're tired stop. Gradually build up over time, and it doesn't matter how long it takes, it's not a race. Do everything at your own pace and above all, enjoy. Have fun, and look at the scenery.



I would look at the scenery if there were anything scenic to look at! Hopefully I will soon be be able to build up my stamina so that I can get to the slightly further away scenic cycle routes and not just sticking on dull cycle paths next to main roads. 

I have already managed to cycle further, faster and with less ill effects than I could a few days ago, so fingers crossed I will be able to go for longer, nicer rides soon


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jun 2014)

Just had a look at my commutes on Strava and the first one I did this year averaged 22.9kmh,last Thursdays was 29.6 so pretty chuffed with that;think trying to keep up with an ex-veteran world champion on club runs


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Arualsti said:


> I would look at the scenery if there were anything scenic to look at! Hopefully I will soon be be able to build up my stamina so that I can get to the slightly further away scenic cycle routes and not just sticking on dull cycle paths next to main roads.
> 
> I have already managed to cycle further, faster and with less ill effects than I could a few days ago, so fingers crossed I will be able to go for longer, nicer rides soon


There is always something to look at no matter where you are, urban can be the history of buildings or how it has changed.



Dewsbury Viaduct Sketch by nigelnaturist, on Flickr



All Saints Feb 2012 by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

or even cars



Old Timer by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

Details you may see in buildings



Smile by nigelnaturist, on Flickr

or both



Berrimans Carpets by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There is always something to look at no matter where you are, urban can be the history of buildings or how it has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIce photos Nigel.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2014)

Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!



I hope nothing interferes with your op Mo, and I hope you are soon on the mend. Give it time Mo. Don't give up on the cycling yet. Let it heal. Get yourself mentally in a better place, and then think about slowly getting back on your bike. Take your time, pootle around, and see how things go. Take care Mo and I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!


Best wishes for the OP Mo, I am really glad that they have decided to go ahead. Hold fire on the cancelling the strava or giving up cycling. It will give you something to aim for in the recovery and that, as I know all too well, is really important and goals in recovery do help. you will learn to be less competitive afterwards honest, and if you don't, well we will remind you. Ask yourself would you stop walking if you fell over the curb (or in my case down 5 steps) and broke your leg, or would you stop driving if you had an accident and broke your collar bone. Cycling is no different and you know how much you like it and how much better you feel for it normally.


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Jun 2014)

Good luck with your operation Mo. I hope it won't be too painful for you.


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!


Best wishes for Wednesday @Mo1959, it sounds as though surgery is the best option in this case. As @SatNavSaysStraightOn says hold fire with the thought of not cycling again or giving up Strava as it will give you something to look forward to. As an equally completive person the reason I enjoy cycling so much is that I don't find it as competitive as my previous sports, football (2 x knee ops) & cricket (broken foot!), its more about the exercise & fresh air & if I go further or faster than a previous ride then that's just a bonus.


----------



## morrisman (30 Jun 2014)

*End of Month Report*
Clipless Moments - 1 
536 miles
Average of 14.99mph
15252 ft of climbing

On the whole happy enough, down a bit on last month but had a few days off for holidays.


----------



## Learnincurve (30 Jun 2014)

20 miles today, really really annoyed with the anonymous coward who has flagged lord knows how much of the pennine way/national cycle network on strava. It may just be someone with a bee in their bonnet with bikes being allowed on chesterfield canal but, anonymous coward, you did not realise that it's also a bridal path (I double checked after a discussion on here) with a few specific separate sections for cyclists/'osses and walkers, which you also flagged.

I also don't understand how strava have made this a thing, among the flagged segments were nearly 2500 attempts of a cyclist/bridle path and then over 2700 attempts from a "cyclist cafe" to the hub on a bridle/tow path and one person gets to ruin all the fun? I don't think they understand what "flagged" means, person should flag with a reason, then a mod has a look at the section and says yes or no, not click Flag and then _*blam_*

edit: here's the absolute indisputable bridal/cycle path http://www.strava.com/segments/2504508


----------



## morrisman (30 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> 20 miles today, really really annoyed with the anonymous coward who has flagged lord knows how much of the pennine way/national cycle network on strava. It may just be someone with a bee in their bonnet with bikes being allowed on chesterfield canal but, anonymous coward, you did not realise that it's also a bridal path (I double checked after a discussion on here) with a few specific separate sections for cyclists/'osses and walkers, which you also flagged.
> 
> I also don't understand how strava have made this a thing, among the flagged segments were nearly 2500 attempts of a cyclist/bridle path and then over 2700 attempts from a "cyclist cafe" to the hub on a bridle/tow path and one person gets to ruin all the fun? I don't think they understand what "flagged" means, person should flag with a reason, then a mod has a look at the section and says yes or no, not click Flag and then _*blam_*
> 
> edit: here's the absolute indisputable bridal/cycle path http://www.strava.com/segments/2504508


Not a great fan of Strava segments on shared paths. On a shared path we should be going along at nice steady pace to allow the environment to be 'shared' with walkers, dog owners, fishermen etc, but if you make it a Strava Segment there will always be people trying to achieve KOM. So, yes you can ride there, but please be considerate and don't race.

YMMV


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> Not a great fan of Strava segments on shared paths. On a shared path we should be going along at nice steady pace to allow the environment to be 'shared' with walkers, dog owners, fishermen etc, but if you make it a Strava Segment there will always be people trying to achieve KOM. So, yes you can ride there, but please be considerate and don't race.
> 
> YMMV


It's really not that different from strava segments on roads with traffic lights or junctions or cars even  you have to use common sense. 

My return journey home on Saturday night was that quiet that I was able to use the local NSL dual carriage way for around 2-3 miles. Normally I would not use it (and certainly won't in the rush hour or dawn/dusk/poor light/rain etc) and divert through the town adding several miles to my journey because there is no alternative and the cycle path (sometimes shared sometimes not) only goes so far. This last Saturday night at 9:30pm we had a total of 11 cars pass us during those 2-3 miles. Would I say the road is safe to cycle? If you knew which road it was you would say no and tell me I was mad, but on Saturday night it was not a problem. Yet earlier on along one of the segregated sections of the cycle path alongside the dual carriage way, someone has flagged an uphill segment as being dangerous because (I assume it is because of this) it crossed an entrance to a small patch of land used for parking when people dog walk! It is not dangerous IMO.

And the dual carriageway I cycled on Saturday night. The main road between Manchester and Chester - the A556 on the west side of the M6. And yes, there are strava segments on it in that direction, and the shared cyclepath/footpath which only runs so far is that far away that they don't apply, so you know those who are in that segment list have cycled the dual carriageway.


----------



## Kins (30 Jun 2014)

Just commute today, puncture fairy hit, of course while there was a mini rain shower. Someone shoot the Fairy!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!


You will be back Mo, it does knock your confidence I felt that in April, and I know its a different situation, but after last Nov, I felt like not riding much and went through similar thoughts re strava.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> 20 miles today, really really annoyed with the anonymous coward who has flagged lord knows how much of the pennine way/national cycle network on strava. It may just be someone with a bee in their bonnet with bikes being allowed on chesterfield canal but, anonymous coward, you did not realise that it's also a bridal path (I double checked after a discussion on here) with a few specific separate sections for cyclists/'osses and walkers, which you also flagged.
> 
> I also don't understand how strava have made this a thing, among the flagged segments were nearly 2500 attempts of a cyclist/bridle path and then over 2700 attempts from a "cyclist cafe" to the hub on a bridle/tow path and one person gets to ruin all the fun? I don't think they understand what "flagged" means, person should flag with a reason, then a mod has a look at the section and says yes or no, not click Flag and then _*blam_*
> 
> edit: here's the absolute indisputable bridal/cycle path http://www.strava.com/segments/2504508


I have flag a couple due to incorrect elevation and a couple of suspect times, but its only if something jumps out at me, like a cat4 up a slip road all of 1/10 of a mile and x000 feet. (I-phone/smart phone users) 

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I wont mention using the A1 just prior to it becoming the A1(M) heading south to Doncaster on a busy Sunday afternoon last July.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jun 2014)

I find it fascinating the changes one goes through in improving ones riding ability
Some time back I was reaching 16-16.5 mph on ride, but I think I sacrificed this in order to build up stamina for longer rides.
I have now undoubtedly got more capacity for longer rides / more climbing.
I can still ride as fast though it seems harder to do so

@Mo1959 Do get better, and get back on the bike (when you can) before making any decisions
Part of the recovery is to overcome any apprehension you have. You can use your experience to make yourself a safer rider


----------



## GreigM (30 Jun 2014)

Hope the op goes well @Mo1959 and I really hope you don't give up on cycling.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have flag a couple due to incorrect elevation and a couple of suspect times, but its only if something jumps out at me, like a cat4 up a slip road all of 1/10 of a mile and x000 feet. (I-phone/smart phone users)
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I wont mention using the A1 just prior to it becoming the A1(M) heading south to Doncaster on a busy Sunday afternoon last July.


Yep, I have a similar "badge"...  I have also cycled the A1, down out of Scotland and into England for quite some distance. And I used to cycle the A3 where I lived. I have also cycled several autobahns in 4 countries I think now! 

My old commute used to also take me across the A3 where the 95% of the traffic coming over the bridge was basically turning onto the A3 in 2 lanes and I was coming out of a small country B road. Rush hour was a nightmare and the only way of doing it was to shadow a car turning right, sit using them as a shield forcing the A3 traffic to undertake you and then after the A3 turn but before the bridge drop back to allow the car driver to 'find' you and get in front ready for the bridge when no-one could overtake you because the road designers had forced 3 lanes onto a 2 lane bridge. Hated that junction, it was horrible and seriously dangerous. Wasn't any better on the other side where the next lot of traffic was coming off the A3... if you didn't have a car behind you, you stood a pretty good chance of not making it across the junction! Out of rush hour, it was fine though - just a shame I never did it at anything other than rush hour! This junction...looks fine on the google image though! the only safe place for a cyclist trying to get over the bridge was in the chevronned area. Luckily the regulars learnt my move and knew what to expect!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!



Mo. hope the op goes okay.

Don't make any decisions re cycling just yet, let your body heal first. It will be a great shame if you do stop as you were certainly one of my greatest motivators when I first appeared on here.


----------



## Learnincurve (30 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> Not a great fan of Strava segments on shared paths. On a shared path we should be going along at nice steady pace to allow the environment to be 'shared' with walkers, dog owners, fishermen etc, but if you make it a Strava Segment there will always be people trying to achieve KOM. So, yes you can ride there, but please be considerate and don't race.
> 
> YMMV



Actually on a couple of these bits it shows you who is a liar and fiddling or not. An average of 21mph for 6 miles on gravel segments with lots of walkers, fishermen, other bikers, potholes, bike slowing gate things and a large body of water on one side? Oh really? Unless the path was shut down for some sort of TT one time and this is where the stats came from I believe the phrase is "Chinny rekon" 

I've been up and down pre-strava as well and my current aim is a 10mph average, I've worked it out that with the slowing and the stopping and the giving way I need to be riding at 12-13mph, I'm at 9mph so it's possible. Should be noted that my hybrid gets turned into a bit of a tourer when I'm on the path, clearly slower but I have a bag full of drinks and snacks which is nice.


----------



## Harv (30 Jun 2014)

Best of luck with the op Mo!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Actually on a couple of these bits it shows you who is a liar and fiddling or not. An average of 21mph for 6 miles on gravel segments with lots of walkers, fishermen, other bikers, potholes, bike slowing gate things and a large body of water on one side? Oh really? Unless the path was shut down for some sort of TT one time and this is where the stats came from I believe the phrase is "Chinny rekon"
> 
> I've been up and down pre-strava as well and my current aim is a 10mph average, I've worked it out that with the slowing and the stopping and the giving way I need to be riding at 12-13mph, I'm at 9mph so it's possible. Should be noted that my hybrid gets turned into a bit of a tourer when I'm on the path, clearly slower but I have a bag full of drinks and snacks which is nice.


My road bike sports panniers some times. Short segments can be a bit erratic in times as sometimes they are not long enough for accurate time stamps, longer ones should be more accurate, so what do you suppose went down it at 21mph or that you see is wrong. post the segment I will have a look


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Today I saw a police officer on a bike mount and ride a pavement, I have to assume he got a call and was avoiding the waiting traffic, but if he hadn't where does this now leave what we are trying to teach others, and I am not talking cycle paths top of this segment, . http://app.strava.com/activities/160015155/segments/3709892921
sorry its a bit further along at the cross roads


----------



## stevey (30 Jun 2014)

@Mo1959 Hope all goes well on Wednesday just get better then think about the bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back from visiting the orthopaedic surgeon at Ninewells Hospital and have agreed to go ahead with an op on my collar bone on Wednesday afternoon providing there are no medical emergencies that take precedence. Hope not as I have struggled as it is to psyche myself up for this. It is a 2 hour op with the prospect of 2 to 3 days in hospital in quite a bit of pain but if it means the bone can be plated into a position resembling what it should look like rather than an L shape with a piece nearly poking through my skin here's hoping it is worth it. He said 6 - 8 weeks in a sling with some physiotherapy. Could maybe be back on the bike in 3 months. Seems like a long way away, and not even sure at this stage that I even want to cycle again. If I do, it will be much more sedately. Might even cancel my Strava as my competitive personality makes it so hard to resist challenges, segments, etc!



Good luck.

Three months will whizz by!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

This hurt but cut the time by 15's over 1.7 miles and 96ft 56.5ft/mile avg cad was 95rpm.
http://app.strava.com/activities/160015155/segments/3709893024


----------



## Learnincurve (30 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My road bike sports panniers some times. Short segments can be a bit erratic in times as sometimes they are not long enough for accurate time stamps, longer ones should be more accurate, so what do you suppose went down it at 21mph or that you see is wrong. post the segment I will have a look



The lack of being able to show you is annoying. This part is not fiddled in any way, it's one of the ways you can go during the gap in the canal and is Pennine way/bridle path on a old railway track it's the width of a proper road and has the same surface. http://www.strava.com/segments/5211771?filter=overall 
This is the segment with all the slowing down stuff in the way I did see 21mph averages before it was flagged http://www.strava.com/segments/901817 I don't think people are racing, I think people are turning on the strava app while on the boats.
The problem for me at least isn't the loss of KOMs or trophies, it's the fact that this is seemingly the only route on the planet that does not have doubled up segments, one good one was created, everyone stuck to it, one bad egg nuked it and I lost my average speed stat for that entire segment. 

It may seem like such a tiny thing to get so wound up about _and yet_ I really am. If I'd known it had been nuked I would have done a separate strava count for that_ exact_ bit. See, I know how long it always takes me to walk to the school gates from the start point (worst case scenario is I end up wiped out and unable to get up the hills home on the bike) and the end of it is where things split and I have 3 separate ways I can go or I can turn round and go back. Knowing my average speed for that bit genuinely helps because I then know how long I can keep going on for before I have to go back to the school run, of course I can now look at the stats for the whole and separate that bit, but it just seems so _mean_ to have flagged it, which is why my back is so up.


----------



## morrisman (30 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> <snip>This is the segment with all the slowing down stuff in the way I did see 21mph averages before it was flagged I don't think people are racing, I think people are turning on the strava app while on the boats.</snip>



People on boats are restricted to 4 mph.


----------



## edindave (30 Jun 2014)

Hope your operation goes well @Mo1959. 

Just look after yourself and follow the doctor and physio's advice. It's just a temporary setback - you'll be back stronger and well rested before long


----------



## Learnincurve (30 Jun 2014)

morrisman said:


> People on boats are restricted to 4 mph.



The boat I saw today was absolutely not doing 4 mph, it was doing at least 8mph and if there is a limit then they should have known better, I won't name it but it's one of the slow ones that go "digger digger digger" and was leaving a wake.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jun 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> The boat I saw today was absolutely not doing 4 mph, it was doing at least 8mph and if there is a limit then they should have known better, I won't name it but it's one of the slow ones that go "digger digger digger" and was leaving a wake.


4mph on water can be deceiving the mass of the boat will also effect the wake a bigger/heavier boat has more water to shift.
Just create a new segment covering the bit you want. Thats what i have done with the ones I flagged and because I use a gps unit opposed to a phone they tend to be a little better, though some can be high or low on elevation as one I did yesterday was.


----------



## Learnincurve (1 Jul 2014)

Honestly @Nigelnaturist I don't want to come off as overly pedantic but it really wasn't going 4mph, I was doing 6mph down a potholly bit and it overtook me. The one fact I now know about this kind of boat is that canals are restricted to 4mph because anything over that and they cause a wake which is the thing that will hurt the banks. In more amusing news last time I was on the canal a canoe had sunk and I heard the following: "Justin, go get the longer rope out of the cayenne", "_no_ Pip it's_ your_ turn!"


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Jul 2014)

Good luck for the op @Mo1959 I'm sure the time will fly by.


----------



## matth411 (1 Jul 2014)

Did not sleep well at all last night. So only did 20 miles this morning, in two parts. Neither very special. Stopped at the 14.8 mile mark because my step brother and sister were running up and down steps, yes they strange, so had a chat with them whilst strava was on pause. When I was about to leave I unpaused strava only to get a "stopped responding" message. It was a good ride, however I hope not to get caught in the school run ever again. Lovely weather and I got stuck behind a car that pulled out of its driveway for the school run, a 3 minute bike ride. 

Hope anyone not well enough/going for an op recovers soon and is back on the bike. Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jul 2014)

Sorry for off topic post but people hereknow what's going on

Olly our dog has been with teh vet for over a day. He has a partial blockage of the bowel. We are awaiting a phone call to find the latest. Rather inconveniently I have things I must do today, so have been busy.
House seems eerily quiet without him

Hoping for a ride tomorrow all else being well


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Sorry for off topic post but people hereknow what's going on
> 
> Olly our dog has been with teh vet for over a day. He has a partial blockage of the bowel. We are awaiting a phone call to find the latest. Rather inconveniently I have things I must do today, so have been busy.
> House seems eerily quiet without him
> ...



I hope he is OK.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Sorry for off topic post but people hereknow what's going on
> 
> Olly our dog has been with teh vet for over a day. He has a partial blockage of the bowel. We are awaiting a phone call to find the latest. Rather inconveniently I have things I must do today, so have been busy.
> House seems eerily quiet without him
> ...


Sorry to hear that Bob. I know exactly what you mean about the house being quiet. As someone who doesn't have kids, my pets are the equivalent and I know some people don't understand that. Hope they get the blockage cleared and he picks up again ok.


----------



## GreigM (1 Jul 2014)

Finally got over my nemesis that is Cleish Hill - http://www.strava.com/activities/160309924/overview

Had to stop a fair few times but never walked, had a little celebration fist pump when I got to the bottom haha.

Hope the dog is ok @Stonechat


----------



## Learnincurve (1 Jul 2014)

I made it to Yorkshire  25 miles chesterfield to rother valley and back via town and waterstones + a cafe for a coffee and red velvet cake.


----------



## RWright (2 Jul 2014)

Good luck with the surgery Mo. I hope all goes well, without much pain and you recover quickly.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2014)

RWright said:


> Good luck with the surgery Mo. I hope all goes well, without much pain and you recovery quickly.


Thanks Rocky. Sitting here with a cup of tea at 3.30am because I can't sleep. A mixture of nerves and a sore back trying to sleep lying on my back. It's going to be a long day as they want me in for 8am even though the op isn't scheduled until 3pm. Maybe tiredness will take over later and I will get a wee doze.


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Jul 2014)

I bought spd shoes and pedals yesterday
These shoes http://www.evanscycles.com/products/louis-garneau/monte-mtb-shoe-ec034778?country=GB&currency=GBP
and these pedals http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m324-spd-pedals-oe--ec050911

I'm going to fit them today and see how I get on with them. They are a birthday present for myself. Really it's my birthday tomorrow, but don't tell anyone. I hope I don't come off


----------



## Eribiste (2 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I bought spd shoes and pedals yesterday
> These shoes http://www.evanscycles.com/products/louis-garneau/monte-mtb-shoe-ec034778?country=GB&currency=GBP
> and these pedals http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m324-spd-pedals-oe--ec050911
> 
> I'm going to fit them today and see how I get on with them. They are a birthday present for myself. Really it's my birthday tomorrow, but don't tell anyone. I hope I don't come off



A not dissimilar set-up to my Boardman road bike, except the shoes are cheap 'n cheerful Aldi jobs. They're doing good service though. I've found that clipping in is much more confidence inspiring as my feet don't slip off the pedals, especially in the wet.
As an aside, I think I've used the 'plain' side of the pedals once!

Hope you get on with them well, make sure you unclip one foot in good time for a halt!


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Rocky. Sitting here with a cup of tea at 3.30am because I can't sleep. A mixture of nerves and a sore back trying to sleep lying on my back. It's going to be a long day as they want me in for 8am even though the op isn't scheduled until 3pm. Maybe tiredness will take over later and I will get a wee doze.



Good luck Mo


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jul 2014)

We're rooting for you @Mo1959


----------



## Harv (2 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I bought spd shoes and pedals yesterday
> These shoes http://www.evanscycles.com/products/louis-garneau/monte-mtb-shoe-ec034778?country=GB&currency=GBP
> and these pedals http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/m324-spd-pedals-oe--ec050911
> 
> I'm going to fit them today and see how I get on with them. They are a birthday present for myself. Really it's my birthday tomorrow, but don't tell anyone. I hope I don't come off



Sure as eggs is eggs you'll come off at some point or another. 

Lots of practise is recommended. 

I gave up on mine. Found the faster but took away from my enjoyment of the ride with the faffing of clipping and in clipping.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 thinking of you. best wishes and fingers crossed. SNSSO


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Jul 2014)

Managed another ride out with OH today, kudos @SueEvesham 

http://app.strava.com/activities/160701000

I think she is getting the Bug, planning another ride Friday morning!


----------



## Mark1978 (2 Jul 2014)

Just signed up for the Wiggle Steeplechase Sportive in september, 95 miles 

To think that in March I was unfit and hadn't ridden a bike in nearly 20 years


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Mo1959 thinking of you. best wishes and fingers crossed. SNSSO


Cancelled! Awake worrying all night. Myself and neighbour up at crack of dawn to take me in to Perth, caught shuttle bus to Dundee. Bed waiting, filled in paper work, signed consent then an hour later, assistant surgeon said that there had been a few emergencies and I was cancelled. Said he might have slots next Wednesday evening but not sure I want to go through that again. I think I will either insist on it being Perth or take my chances and leave it for a few months and see if it has any chance of healing.


----------



## Kins (2 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Cancelled! Awake worrying all night. Myself and neighbour up at crack of dawn to take me in to Perth, caught shuttle bus to Dundee. Bed waiting, filled in paper work, signed consent then an hour later, assistant surgeon said that there had been a few emergencies and I was cancelled. Said he might have slots next Wednesday evening but not sure I want to go through that again. I think I will either insist on it being Perth or take my chances and leave it for a few months and see if it has any chance of healing.



Sheesh, that sucks!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Cancelled! Awake worrying all night. Myself and neighbour up at crack of dawn to take me in to Perth, caught shuttle bus to Dundee. Bed waiting, filled in paper work, signed consent then an hour later, assistant surgeon said that there had been a few emergencies and I was cancelled. Said he might have slots next Wednesday evening but not sure I want to go through that again. I think I will either insist on it being Perth or take my chances and leave it for a few months and see if it has any chance of healing.


crap - I would use other words, but I would have to report myself! I am so sorry to hear that Mo. Not sure what else to say really... other than hold on in there and don't give up. I know it is difficult, what with the pain, the discomfort, the lack of sleep etc... PM me if you need to talk off forum. I've been through it with my wrist (11 ops on that, not to mention having been referred to a physiatrist because they didn't believe me at first - at least you are spared that ordeal!)


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Cancelled! Awake worrying all night. Myself and neighbour up at crack of dawn to take me in to Perth, caught shuttle bus to Dundee. Bed waiting, filled in paper work, signed consent then an hour later, assistant surgeon said that there had been a few emergencies and I was cancelled. Said he might have slots next Wednesday evening but not sure I want to go through that again. I think I will either insist on it being Perth or take my chances and leave it for a few months and see if it has any chance of healing.


 I feel for youi - Dad had trouble getting an op done - was reschedueld more than once - just can't think what it is like -0 especially as you obviously have a distance to go.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jul 2014)

Did a run to Box Hill this morning
There was plenty of traffic on the way there.

I have been expecting an important phone call and it came just when I was 3/4 the way up Box Hill.
It was the vet saying Olly can come home today, so that is the good news.

Moving time on the Strava segment was 10:59 but actuall time 13:36
My next best time up Box Hill was 11:43 - it's a pity this doesn't count.

However the compensation that doggy will be home is fantastic.
Did not feel hot but sweat kept running into my eyes - annoying
Still got back before 12 and a good ride
http://www.strava.com/activities/160729279

37.1 miles 14.1 mph slow with traffic, roadworks but made good pace when I was cycling
1467 feet climbed

Did not have time to do the full loop around


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear that Mo. I didn't get out today. Mr WD decided he wanted to do the shopping so 50 mile round trip and now it looks like its going to rain. hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Jul 2014)

I had my first ride out going clipless. Unclipping was fine, clipping in was a tad more tricky. I guess I'll get better at it.

I had the closest pass ever on today's ride. I had my son with me and a bus came that close to me that I wobbled a bit trying to stay out the ditch and my son thought it had clipped me. I thought I was going under the wheels at any minute.


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear your op was cancelled Mo. It must be so frustrating. The NHS is a wonderful thing when there is an emergency, less great at other times.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> Sure as eggs is eggs you'll come off at some point or another.
> 
> Lots of practise is recommended.
> 
> I gave up on mine. Found the faster but took away from my enjoyment of the ride with the faffing of clipping and in clipping.


It really does become second nature, I don't even think about it now, I don't clip in 100% of the time but its no real issue.
@Effyb4 it takes a bit of time but once you get use to them they are great as you don't have to think about your feet slipping at all, which to me takes away more pleasure the faffing of cliping in.

@Mo1959 thats a bummer, just wishing you well. Not to hard though might hurt.

@Stonechat in my book it counts especially as you had to stop.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Cancelled! Awake worrying all night. Myself and neighbour up at crack of dawn to take me in to Perth, caught shuttle bus to Dundee. Bed waiting, filled in paper work, signed consent then an hour later, assistant surgeon said that there had been a few emergencies and I was cancelled. Said he might have slots next Wednesday evening but not sure I want to go through that again. I think I will either insist on it being Perth or take my chances and leave it for a few months and see if it has any chance of healing.



Unlucky Mo, keep your chin up, hopefully they will get you in soon and get you back on the mend.


----------



## Harv (2 Jul 2014)

Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to be seen Mo.

I've not been out for a while (a week pretty much). I went out for a short ride today to test my new HRM.

http://www.strava.com/activities/160886005

Also got some new pedals but I'll wait until the weekend to put them on.


----------



## stevey (2 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 Well thats a big bag of Bol*ocks hopefully get seen soon


----------



## Eribiste (2 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I had my first ride out going clipless. Unclipping was fine, clipping in was a tad more tricky. I guess I'll get better at it.
> 
> I had the closest pass ever on today's ride. I had my son with me and a bus came that close to me that I wobbled a bit trying to stay out the ditch and my son thought it had clipped me. I thought I was going under the wheels at any minute.



That does sound a genuinely frightening event!

Most of my fellow road users seem fairly considerate to me, but if I have trouble with any particular group of driver, it's the drivers of buses. I assume they have to drive properly once in their lives to acquire a PCV, but soon revert to bad practice. Speaking as an LGV entitlement holder, their lack of professionalism is disappointing at best.


----------



## stevey (2 Jul 2014)

Bike going in for a service on friday after work,couple of issues back wheel spokes are loose causing a weird noise (Well i hope its them) when i change down the cassette and the gears just ain't changing right


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Bike going in for a service on friday after work,couple of issues back wheel spokes are loose causing a weird noise (Well i hope its them) when i change down the cassette and the gears just ain't changing right


Maybe just cable tension now that it has bedded in re the gears? Not so good on the spokes though.


----------



## fivepence (2 Jul 2014)

A few hills for some Wednesday evening thrills . A few new roads and a few encountered before to add to the fun but I think I'll be hitting the route planner as a few of the hill approaches were a bit ropey to say the least and may need alterations.
Also missed a slip road which I was wanting but it'll be conquered on next route 

http://www.strava.com/activities/160937779


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Bike going in for a service on friday after work,couple of issues back wheel spokes are loose causing a weird noise (Well i hope its them) when i change down the cassette and the gears just ain't changing right


try cleaning where the cable goes under the bb, the holder can get quite dirty and cause friction, so the gears lag a little when changing.
Passed a 1,000 hrs in the saddle today.


----------



## stevey (2 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> try cleaning where the cable goes under the bb, the holder can get quite dirty and cause friction, so the gears lag a little when changing.
> Passed a 1,000 hrs in the saddle today.


It's all internal cabling Nigel


----------



## monkeylc (2 Jul 2014)

Hello all :-)
Not been on for a while but glad I'm returning and that this thread is still going strong ;-)

My new ride and well pleased with it :-) Bargain from shite-bay....


https://db.tt/tKkyhAKl

https://db.tt/kw6cLZOd

https://db.tt/0MTXU7w9

https://db.tt/dDTMqfZg

https://db.tt/JOV7rouG

https://db.tt/cgKztWuN

https://db.tt/HLAabHRj

https://db.tt/HLAabHRj

https://db.tt/xTOlUUdx

Sorry
@biggs682


----------



## puffinbilly (2 Jul 2014)

I managed to get the 750 miles in last month that I wanted to do - in spite of only riding on a 50t chainring. My road bike is in the Lakes and I'm finding it impossible to get over there to pick it up due to other commitments. I finally got all the parts to get the hybrid back on the road - now after many attempts both by myself and LBS seems chainring bolts are refusing to come out - so I still have a bike that doesn't like hills. Think it's a trip to kwik fit to see if they'll drill the bolts for me - incredibly frustrating. 
To get things in perspective not as frustrating or upsetting as your day @Mo1959 - I know it's incredibly hard when that happens and you've prepared yourself for the op. Hopefully they can do it next week and get rid of some of your pain and allow you to start recovering-best wishes.


----------



## Razzle (3 Jul 2014)

Our for just short of 30 miles last night. To say it was hilly is an understatement as I usually stick to the flat lol

http://www.strava.com/activities/160915477/overview

I'm not going to lie, had a shower some food and then went to bed lol. Legs still hurting now!

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> It's all internal cabling Nigel


Not that then


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jul 2014)

Razzle said:


> Our for just short of 30 miles last night. To say it was hilly is an understatement as I usually stick to the flat lol
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/160915477/overview
> 
> ...


Well 58 feet / miles is hilly
Well done


----------



## stevey (3 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not that then


Going to lbs tomorrow so will find out then one thing is for sure it needs to be done tomorow definatly as I need it for work and Sunday of course (normal Sunday ride)


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2014)

Its raining here today. That really fine rain that seems to get you wetter faster than the big rain that goes plop. I think the Irish refer to it as soft rain. Not going out today....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Its raining here today. That really fine rain that seems to get you wetter faster than the big rain that goes plop. I think the Irish refer to it as soft rain. Not going out today....


Rain is ok if your not stopping often.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Rain is ok if your not stopping often.



I always stop often.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jul 2014)

Picked up bike toolkit from Aldi this morning


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Picked up bike toolkit from Aldi this morning


Some good bits in mine.
Are the cone spanners still made of plasticine?


----------



## moo (3 Jul 2014)

Took the short route into work today as I was running late. Got here in record time and even broke the 20mph duck - 5.2m in 15:32. A whole minute faster than one month ago, despite traffic and a canal path at start. Climbing the odd hill is definitely improving my stamina.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Took the short route into work today as I was running late. Got here in record time and even broke the 20mph duck - 5.2m in 15:32. A whole minute faster than one month ago, despite traffic and a canal path at start. Climbing the odd hill is definitely improving my stamina.


Well you would if you took a short cut.  Well done.


----------



## moo (3 Jul 2014)

I was being considerate on the canal path tho. If I'd gone flat out like some of the muppets around here I'd have been even quicker


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Some good bits in mine.
> Are the cone spanners still made of plasticine?


Looks like thin blak metal


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Bike going in for a service on friday after work,couple of issues back wheel spokes are loose causing a weird noise (Well i hope its them) when i change down the cassette and the gears just ain't changing right



My gears started playing funny buggers this morning on the way to work this morning, gave the indexing thingy a couple of turns tonight and it seemed better when in the stand, will find out in the morning if I've made it worse


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My gears started playing funny buggers this morning on the way to work this morning, gave the indexing thingy a couple of turns tonight and it seemed better when in the stand, will find out in the morning if I've made it worse


Once the high and low limit screws are set these very rarely need adjustment, it is usually cable tension, which on the rear is done by two adjusters one on the RD where the cable goes through, the other either by the shifter or an in line adjuster, tighten if if doesn't shift down a gear (e.g. 3-2) or slacken if its not going up a gear (e.g. 2-3). it seems odd to tighten to go down a gear and vice-versa, this is what confuses people, because you think of going from 3-2 as going up the cassette range and 2-3 as going down but your going up and down the gears as you would in car.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Once the high and low limit screws are set these very rarely need adjustment, it is usually cable tension, which on the rear is done by two adjusters one on the RD where the cable goes through, the other either by the shifter or an in line adjuster, tighten if if doesn't shift down a gear (e.g. 3-2) or slacken if its not going up a gear (e.g. 2-3). it seems odd to tighten to go down a gear and vice-versa, this is what confuses people, because you think of going from 3-2 as going up the cassette range and 2-3 as going down but your going up and down the gears as you would in car.



If the in line adjuster is the knobbly bit at the back, that is what I adjusted


----------



## fivepence (3 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Its raining here today. That really fine rain that seems to get you wetter faster than the big rain that goes plop. I think the Irish refer to it as soft rain. Not going out today....



That we do !! Nowt worst than soft rain

Only a short one for me tonight testing some more tech , last night HRM testing in the hills but still not sure on the zones for that, a 50KM route with max grade of 14% and overall grade of 2% covering nearly 1100 meters of elevation which on base settings gave me a 88 score. Will sort this out in time but tonight it was trying sort out the cadence meter which I clearly didn't setup right and about 5% of my ride was recorded by it, believe it is sorted now after a few test loops round the block and further tightened everything up for some more hills at the weekend.

http://www.strava.com/activities/161307962


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear about the cancellation @Mo1959  Hope you get it sorted soon x


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> That we do !! Nowt worst than soft rain
> 
> Only a short one for me tonight testing some more tech , last night HRM testing in the hills but still not sure on the zones for that, a 50KM route with max grade of 14% and overall grade of 2% covering nearly 1100 meters of elevation which on base settings gave me a 88 score. Will sort this out in time but tonight it was trying sort out the cadence meter which I clearly didn't setup right and about 5% of my ride was recorded by it, believe it is sorted now after a few test loops round the block and further tightened everything up for some more hills at the weekend.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/161307962


That's some climbing and impressive speed. Yes I have some problem knowing if my zones are correct, but seem to be doing braodly right my endurance and hill climbing are better


----------



## Harv (4 Jul 2014)

Just cycled all the way to work for the first time (just shy of 13 miles). Will upload the ride later.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> Just cycled all the way to work for the first time (just shy of 13 miles). Will upload the ride later.


Well done. Careful you don't turn into another Chris and start doing detours to cycle 50 miles to work. Lol.


----------



## Harv (4 Jul 2014)

No chance. I did the journey on a little folding bike as well. 50 miles on that would kill me.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> No chance. I did the journey on a little folding bike as well. 50 miles on that would kill me.



Which folding bike did you buy?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If the in line adjuster is the knobbly bit at the back, that is what I adjusted


Thats the main cable adjuster, the in line one is if you need fine adjustment during the ride and is usually near the shifters or on the down tube.

Have a look at these all sorts of different ones.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

Knobbly thing on the back of the bike worked, gears behaved themselves this morning


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> That's some climbing and impressive speed. Yes I have some problem knowing if my zones are correct, but seem to be doing braodly right my endurance and hill climbing are better


http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/heart_rate/heart_rate_zone_calculator_abcc_bcf.html


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Careful you don't turn into another Chris and start doing detours to cycle 50 miles to work. Lol.



It's not a detour, it's just the safest route


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Looks like thin blak metal



I was being sarcastic  First time I used mine the jaws splayed, hope yours are made of sterner stuff


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jul 2014)

First ride for me today on my own and was it windy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/161529159

Waiting for OH to come home so we can do her loop round the villages then out with my son after school on his new road bike.

Please stay away rain!


----------



## morrisman (4 Jul 2014)

Hills (or the best we can do in leafy Bucks) day today, 26 miles, 1762ft climbed, average just below 14 mph. Lovely day to be out if just a tad windy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/161540788


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/heart_rate/heart_rate_zone_calculator_abcc_bcf.html


YEs I do understand but never sure if my threshold is measured correctly
However I am ok with it, suspect my physiology has its own peculairities!


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jul 2014)

Ride 2 with @SueEvesham 

http://www.strava.com/activities/161551190

Pleased with her avg up to 10mph.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Hills (or the best we can do in leafy Bucks) day today, 26 miles, 1762ft climbed, average just below 14 mph. Lovely day to be out if just a tad windy.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/161540788


Likewise I went after two Surrey Hills today, Newlands Corner and Combe Lane

Nice route down through Pyrford and Ripley (road closed but bikes can get through)

Newlands which I have done before was not so bad, but did not stop for a coffee
After a nice descent, but not much recovery time Combe Lane was on me
What a brute of a hill!
Long steep stection with a bend in, round the bend and either side especially steep - will check but 20% at a guess
Here is that segment http://www.strava.com/segments/4748869?filter=overall

At the top of the steep section I had to stop, fortunately it was the top or more or less so. Iwas gasping for breath

Still good weather and another nice ride
38.6 miles @ 13.7 mph
1585 geet of climbing.

EDIT
Someone created a segment of the two hills together
Here is the profile etc
http://veloviewer.com/segments/5451976/athlete/2689859


----------



## morrisman (4 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> After a nice descent, but not much recovery time Combe Lane was on me
> What a brute of a hill!
> Long steep stection with a bend in, round the bend and either side especially steep - will check but 20% at a guess
> Here is that segment http://www.strava.com/segments/4748869?filter=overall


Know that hill well (in a car) from my morris dancing days with Thames Valley Morris, well done that man


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> YEs I do understand but never sure if my threshold is measured correctly
> However I am ok with it, suspect my physiology has its own peculairities!


I dont think at our level it really matters, just a guide, just riding and doing hills if possible and a bit of endurance work, is usually enough, he only thing I take from the hr is as a % of my max this gives an overall idea of how hard I worked and from that and the calories some idea of power, but I dont really do anything with the data.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Still good weather and another nice ride
> 38.6 miles @ 13.7 mph
> 1585 geet of climbing.
> 
> ...



We must have some bloody big pancakes around here I did 762ft and didn't climb anything like a hill till the last 1/2 mile in 41 miles

Edit
RWGPS puts at 951ft with a V.A.M./hr of 222 this I do use a little as it gives a slightly better idea of how hilly it was usually the higher the figure the hillier it was. To put this in context rwgps corrected data is 22.8ft/mile yesterday I did 40.08ft/mile about 325V.m/hr, my difficulty score gives today at 162.99 and yesterday 424.51 that mean that yesterday was 13.06 difficulty/mile and today 3.91. Thing is I wasn't trying today other than to keep my H.R. in Zone3 (which for the most part it was) but my avg cad was only 2 less than yesterday at 87rpm. I timed the ride about right to avoid any really strong headwinds mind you all that depends what figures you look at.

Edit 2
even strava puts it at 870ft, which is still higher than the unit recorded @762ft


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Jul 2014)

Did my 11th ride in last few weeks since Doc' gave ok to start cycling again:

14.27 miles / 1:03:15 / 13.54 mph

Last year pre-illness I did the same route:

14.27 miles / 00:57:03 / 15.01 mph

So 6 minutes slower (or around 1.5 miles 'behind' ).

Not too fussed as I am just concentrating on nice and steady for the balance of this year but it did surprise me how much speed I have dropped.

Still - at least I am back on my Lovely Bike!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did my 11th ride in last few weeks since Doc' gave ok to start cycling again:
> 
> 14.27 miles / 1:03:15 / 13.54 mph
> 
> ...



Congratulations.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> D
> 
> Not too fussed as I am just concentrating on nice and steady for the balance of this year but it did surprise me how much speed I have dropped.
> 
> Still - at least I am back on my Lovely Bike!


You do but you can pick it up pretty quickly, you listening @Mo1959 so don't worry to much about it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

This was most of the up hill bit
http://app.strava.com/activities/161576663/segments/3747653250
and then this at the end

http://app.strava.com/activities/161576663/segments/3747628861

But if you look at the ride as a whole if you scaled it down to pancake size it would be flatter.
http://app.strava.com/activities/161576663/segments/3747653250


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This was most of the up hill bit
> http://app.strava.com/activities/161576663/segments/3747653250
> and then this at the end
> 
> ...


The latest strava seems to scale nearly all hills to look small (at least nearly all hills I ride up!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> The latest strava seems to scale nearly all hills to look small (at least nearly all hills I ride up!)


Mine are small, well on this one, the biggest thing for the most part were motorway bridges ect....


----------



## Learnincurve (4 Jul 2014)

Keep having to split my rides up on strava just bought a phone/gps mount for my bike so will get more accurate average speeds. Anyway total for this week was 68 miles and more importantly today with the bits I actively didn't dawdle, and went at a pace not quite on pushing it, I was exactly average. I was also a bit less of a wus on the 12%, I should take a picture of this one, it's a wide (3 or 4 lanes wide) road with nice houses on it. The problem with it is that at the bottom of it where it ends is a busy A road and the hill itself keeps on going after that so what you see is a open vista of "oh god what if my breaks fail" death.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jul 2014)

And ride 3 with Max

http://www.strava.com/activities/161633960

I think he was a bit tired after a hard week at school (his words)

So that will be 34.1 miles for me today then


----------



## Harv (4 Jul 2014)

I'm beat. 

Ride to work (first time) http://www.strava.com/activities/161689884

Ride back http://www.strava.com/activities/161689865

For some reason my elevation back is higher than my elevation to work. This can't be right can it?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> I'm beat.
> 
> Ride to work (first time) http://www.strava.com/activities/161689884
> 
> ...


Yes it can, and thats with out looking, unless the two places are at the same elevation there will always be a difference, the only time they should be the same are when you start and finish at the same place, however even then there can be slight differences, having said that I will go look.
North Cave or where you started from is approximately 40ft higher than you work area.


----------



## matth411 (4 Jul 2014)

Well, only done 2 days worth of commutes so far, on night 3 now of 4. Didn't ride in tonight because, basically, my legs are buggered. Headwind to work and then the wind changes during the night so I am into a headwind going home too. Yes, I realise that if I just spin and not try and go fast I will not be as tired, but that is no fun. 

On the other hand though, I have gone from no riding till April to doing 397 miles during June and doing my first 100km. So I shouldn't really be bothered about missing 2 rides that add up to 11 ish miles. Getting my "rest" tonight by not riding and sleeping tomorrow. Got my last shift tomorrow night so will be riding in for that, and got a quite big ride planned for when I am off. Hopefully the wind calms down a bit. 

Happy cycling!


----------



## xzenonuk (5 Jul 2014)

over a year ago i couldnt do 1 mile now i done 30 last week with only one water bottle


----------



## Harv (5 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yes it can, and thats with out looking, unless the two places are at the same elevation there will always be a difference, the only time they should be the same are when you start and finish at the same place, however even then there can be slight differences, having said that I will go look.
> North Cave or where you started from is approximately 40ft higher than you work area.



Thanks Nigel. Makes sense now.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (5 Jul 2014)

this ride killed me, but I'm doing it again tomorrow 

http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/364666510/14363741


----------



## Harv (5 Jul 2014)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> this ride killed me, but I'm doing it again tomorrow
> 
> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/364666510/14363741



Pretty impressive. I notice your using Endomondo rather than Strava. I might check this out to see what it offers in comparison.


----------



## Biggler (5 Jul 2014)

Hello!

Not been round these parts in a month or so, mostly due to me being lazy and watching football 

It's good to see everyone still doing well, I am now off out for a ride


----------



## Learnincurve (5 Jul 2014)

Just some musings, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being average, it's where we new cyclists should aim to be. Don't look at who is top on strava if you are a newbie, these are all fit young men on bikes as light as air who are happy to spend £200 on new pedals if they save them 40g in weight. There is also nowt wrong with not wanting to ride a road bike built for lightness and speed. A touring bike or a mountain bike may be slower but the person riding them knows that and has a good reason to be riding them, speed isn't everything all the time, sometimes it's about the journey rather than how long it took and how far you went. That person going 20 mph may get their quicker than you but they missed out on seeing the baby bunnies and that pretty patch of wild flowers. 

As with all things there are people who take cycling very very seriously and those who do it for pleasure, some of the serious people should stop being so uppity and the casual people should be the better person, don't rise to any obnoxious bell ringing and give way to them, unless the casual person is going for a stava segment as well in which case the person in £900 worth of lycra can sod off and wait till there is a safe place for them to overtake. 

I think the crux of my rambling is, don't try and beat the people at the top on strava, try and beat the person just above_ you_.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2014)

Went into town today to have a appotle around. I also wanted to experiment with the height of my saddle as I thought it was too low and my legs have been hurting after just a couple of miles. My local town is machynlleth (mach) as the locals call it. There are only about 2000 living in mach.

the last Welsh prince of Wales Owain Glyndwyr, made Mach his capital of wales. It is also where he held his parliament.







there is also a park in the middle of town








And there are some nice open spaces as well


----------



## Biggler (5 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I think the crux of my rambling is, don't try and beat the people at the top on strava, try and beat the person just above_ you_.



I'd maybe say don't even try and beat them! just try and beat your own times. The first thing I do on Strava when I'm looking at segments is change the table to "My Results". Saying that, it is nice to get a KOM


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2014)

Taking it east watching the tdf


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> I'd maybe say don't even try and beat them! just try and beat your own times. The first thing I do on Strava when I'm looking at segments is change the table to "My Results". Saying that, it is nice to get a KOM


You can set this as the default if you wish or those you follow which if you do as I do and follow those of a similar ability to you will give you tables that have times that are more achievable. 
@welsh dragon it could just be the exercise, my thighs hurt a little today.
@Stonechat its more boring than watching football.


----------



## BrynCP (5 Jul 2014)

Just did 40 miles today, the 10-20 section often against the wind lowered my average speed to 15.3mph.

I really struggle with Hills and ended with Brantingham Dale today; I had to stop once which is better than the twice last time. I don't use Strava as a competition tool at all, but it's always interesting to see where I am on the tables, and for anything with a climb I am usually in the last 10% where as for most other segments I am in the top 50%, maybe it's because I don't get enough practice with them.

There is still some clicking from the rear cassette so I will see how tomorrow's ride goes them decide if I need to take it into the shop to get their expert eye otherwise my gear shifting seems smooth enough now I followed Park Tools' guide on how to adjust the rear derailleur.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Just did 40 miles today, the 10-20 section often against the wind lowered my average speed to 15.3mph.
> 
> I really struggle with Hills and ended with Brantingham Dale today; I had to stop once which is better than the twice last time. I don't use Strava as a competition tool at all, but it's always interesting to see where I am on the tables, and for anything with a climb I am usually in the last 10% where as for most other segments I am in the top 50%, maybe it's because I don't get enough practice with them.
> 
> There is still some clicking from the rear cassette so I will see how tomorrow's ride goes them decide if I need to take it into the shop to get their expert eye otherwise my gear shifting seems smooth enough now I followed Park Tools' guide on how to adjust the rear derailleur.


I am slow on hills, but its mainly a weight issue. Check spoke tension, these often tick if loose like something catching a spoke whilst its turning.


----------



## BrynCP (5 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am slow on hills, but its mainly a weight issue. Check spoke tension, these often tick if loose like something catching a spoke whilst its turning.


Well for as much weight as I have lost, I am still 14.5 stone. So I guess I have to factor that in to my general fitness.

The clicking is just in the second to largest cog which I find strange. On the stand I can hear the click but see nothing front or back, anywhere, to explain it! This is all post a DIY rear hanger replacement following some damage caused by attempted theft. But I think my derailleur might have got damaged in the process but I have taken some photos which I will put up later in the technical section for opinions. I'd be straight to bike shop but those things take time and I don't like being without my bike!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can set this as the default if you wish or those you follow which if you do as I do and follow those of a similar ability to you will give you tables that have times that are more achievable.
> @welsh dragon it could just be the exercise, my thighs hurt a little today.
> @Stonechat its more boring than watching football.


Can certainly feel the effects of yesterday's ascent of 'cote de Combe Lane' in my legs.


----------



## Biggler (5 Jul 2014)

This morning's ride was good, but it started off with me feeling really sluggish 
When I finally got in the groove, I smashed a 4.4mile segment at 17.9mph as opposed to my previous best of 14.5mph, which might not be fast by a lot of peoples standards but I thought it was bloody good for me!

I was at the point where I was feeling great & I decided I was going to add an extra 8 miles or so to make this the longest ride I've done... queue my cleat not releasing and me spending 10+minutes trying to get my shoe off the pedal. I could see what was wrong, the cleat looked like it had come loose and moving the shoe wasn't actually moving the cleat.  Remember to tighten the cleat bolts everyone! 

I worryingly rode home and the shoe came off first time in my garage.. grr.
The best bit was I've found my new favourite road for cycling, a small country road called Aislaby Road that is butter smooth, it's amazing how a brilliant road "flattens" the hills 

30.3 miles at 13.3mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/161925689








Nigelnaturist said:


> You can set this as the default if you wish or those you follow which if you do as I do and follow those of a similar ability to you will give you tables that have times that are more achievable.



Thanks for the tip, I'll get it changed.


----------



## fivepence (5 Jul 2014)

One year in the saddle today so decided to hit my benchmark hill , last time I was up the CAT was March so nice to see a string of PRs , shows me the work I have put in , is having effect.
Managed dislodge one of the HRM sensors as I zipped up my top again after the climb so the HR after that is wrong. Shame really as the winds in the open moors properly battered me on way back. Would liked to have seen the full results

http://www.strava.com/activities/161979831/


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> One year in the saddle today so decided to hit my benchmark hill , last time I was up the CAT was March so nice to see a string of PRs , shows me the work I have put in , is having effect.
> Managed dislodge one of the HRM sensors as I zipped up my top again after the climb so the HR after that is wrong. Shame really as the winds in the open moors properly battered me on way back. Would liked to have seen the full results
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/161979831/


really don't have hills on that scale here
Well done


----------



## Learnincurve (5 Jul 2014)

wow @fivepence when I saw the mentions of hills I thought "I wonder if" and it turns out it was more impressive than I thought it would be.


----------



## Trevor_P (5 Jul 2014)

Windy ride today. Taking it easy in prep for next Sundays attempt at 100 miles. Don't feel too good after this one for some reason. Bad neckache, bit of a headache too.

http://www.strava.com/activities/162036329


----------



## Harv (5 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You can set this as the default if you wish or those you follow which if you do as I do and follow those of a similar ability to you will give you tables that have times that are more achievable.
> @welsh dragon it could just be the exercise, my thighs hurt a little today.
> @Stonechat its more boring than watching football.



I can't find the option to set the default to your own results.


----------



## moo (5 Jul 2014)

Wouldn't mind some Cat 3 or bigger hills around here just to see how far I can get up before dismounting


----------



## moo (5 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> I can't find the option to set the default to your own results.



http://www.strava.com/settings/display

Just set to I'm Following and it will automatically include you in those results.

Edit: My bad, I'm guessing you want a list of all your results shown as in My results?


----------



## fivepence (5 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> wow @fivepence when I saw the mentions of hills I thought "I wonder if" and it turns out it was more impressive than I thought it would be.



To be honest STRAVA makes it look a monster more than it actually is, more of a long steady roller than a gruelling bank. Picture I took on the move as I got towards the top of it earlier







Another picture from today , just a couple of miles from home show hills are not exactly hard found in my neck of the woods


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> I can't find the option to set the default to your own results.


True sorry for misleading info.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

@fivepence a hill will look worse the longer the ride as it fitted into the same space a short ride it, so even a gradual 300ft climb can look quite steep if its on a longish ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Wouldn't mind some Cat 3 or bigger hills around here just to see how far I can get up before dismounting


The nearest to my that I have done is about a 12 mile ride.


----------



## Learnincurve (5 Jul 2014)

@fivepence You should come my end, your start or end point to hartington, bakewell, baslow and then chesterfield along the quiet top ashgate road (bottom road is where the HGVs live) ending at the station. The last section from Baslow has a short climb then it's down steep hills till the end for about 12 miles. Those 12 miles have many many pubs on them as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

Not the quickest nor slowest of those I follow.
http://app.strava.com/segments/5082686

600ft over 3.9 miles.
I have done once last year and I am currently 362 out of 537

Its not the worst I have done I think that is this and its not classified

http://app.strava.com/segments/1138013
Works out at 425ft/mile


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jul 2014)

I have a 50+ mile ride with what appears to be at least 4 cat 4's but whether they are segments on strava or even cat 4's on strava is another matter.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5231553


----------



## fivepence (5 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> @fivepence You should come my end, your start or end point to hartington, bakewell, baslow and then chesterfield along the quiet top ashgate road (bottom road is where the HGVs live) ending at the station. The last section from Baslow has a short climb then it's down steep hills till the end for about 12 miles. Those 12 miles have many many pubs on them as well.



Not been Baslow but I know Hartington and Bakewell for sure so might check it out on route planner to sort out a nice loop over and back the green bit on the map


----------



## stevey (5 Jul 2014)

Well twas the first outing with the club jersey today (Didn't make me any faster though.....Lol)
http://www.strava.com/activities/162000678


----------



## Harv (5 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> True sorry for misleading info.



No worries. I got all excited for a sec as this would be my default view if it existed.


----------



## Harv (5 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> http://www.strava.com/settings/display
> 
> Just set to I'm Following and it will automatically include you in those results.
> 
> Edit: My bad, I'm guessing you want a list of all your results shown as in My results?



Yes. Maybe they'll add this in a future version.


----------



## Harv (6 Jul 2014)

You guys with pics should use Instagram. 

This will auto load and display you pic on your Strava ride page.


----------



## Arualsti (6 Jul 2014)

4 miles today through some really pretty woodland, had a few nods and 'good mornings' with fellow cyclists. Even felt a slight competitive edge and tried to keep pace with other cyclists (didn't last too long!). Next time I will take some pictures. Also managed to keep a good speed (7mph) and make my way up some inclines without stopping. Finally I managed my first proper stretch of road cycling. All in all, a good ride, I am honestly surprised I managed it when not even 2 weeks ago I struggled cycling a mile along fairly flat terrain.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Well twas the first outing with the club jersey today (Didn't make me any faster though.....Lol)
> http://www.strava.com/activities/162000678



I didn't know there was a cycling club in boldmere. I used to go to school there.


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2014)

Must be getting fitter this was my first 50 miler last year
http://www.strava.com/activities/71822099

This is what i have just done today
http://www.strava.com/activities/162305985

And suprisingly i am ok in myself legs are pumped but energy wise ok....


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I didn't know there was a cycling club in boldmere. I used to go to school there.



Only just started


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jul 2014)

Been doing hills lately - if anyone noticed
Could not be bothered to go to a bigger hill this morning, so did some hill reps and down to Winkfield, then back via Chertsey

44.7 miles @ 15.0 mph (predictably Strava knocked off 0.1 mph)
1736 feet of climbing. Pleased overall with average speed given the climbing.
Cooler day and enjoyable cycling. Lots of families/children cycling in the Great Park

http://www.strava.com/activities/162350354


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Been doing hills lately - if anyone noticed
> Could not be bothered to go to a bigger hill this morning, so did some hill reps and down to Winkfield, then back via Chertsey
> 
> 44.7 miles @ 15.0 mph (predictably Strava knocked off 0.1 mph)
> ...


Very respectable average with the climbing Bob


----------



## Biggler (6 Jul 2014)

I did 39 miles today which I'm really happy with, little bit annoyed that I had to split the ride in to two recordings because of an emergency pit stop at a pub. But when my Garmin prompted me to Discard or Save, I chose save 

30.6 Miles at 12.5mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/162348634
8.7 Miles at 12.4mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/162348606

I'm a bit disappointed with the MPH but the first 30 miles had a lot more climbing than I usually do, and after I stopped I just couldn't get going again 

What do you guys use to fuel yourself for a long ride? Pre ride I had porridge with raisins/sultanas thrown in, and then for the ride I only had Haribo. I need something with a bit more substance while riding I think.


----------



## Steady (6 Jul 2014)

Just come back from a week at Bridlington, saw a few cyclists and was envious I didn't have my bike with me, so took the opportunity today. 

Never actually done Road cycling on a Sunday afternoon before, I assumed roads would be terribly busy (and i hate traffic!) but it actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


http://app.strava.com/activities/162414037

@Biggler So far my rides have been short, but when I use to take the dual suspension out it knackered me far sooner so I'd go for real food and grab a banana. I've plans to be taking flap jacks in the future though!


----------



## morrisman (6 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> I did 39 miles today which I'm really happy with, little bit annoyed that I had to split the ride in to two recordings because of an emergency pit stop at a pub. But when my Garmin prompted me to Discard or Save, I chose save
> 
> 30.6 Miles at 12.5mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/162348634
> 8.7 Miles at 12.4mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/162348606
> ...


I would take a few fig rolls myself, Tesco Own Brand for preference.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> I did 39 miles today which I'm really happy with, little bit annoyed that I had to split the ride in to two recordings because of an emergency pit stop at a pub. But when my Garmin prompted me to Discard or Save, I chose save
> 
> 30.6 Miles at 12.5mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/162348634
> 8.7 Miles at 12.4mph - http://www.strava.com/activities/162348606
> ...


I have energy bars and or flapjacks. For a longer ride I keep a gel or two in the pocket to top up. Up to 40 miles does not seem too crucial


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Very respectable average with the climbing Bob


After the hill reps, I was at an average of 12.7 or so
At Winkfield hit Drift Road which I think is used for local TTs speed came up and avoided Staines on the way back which helped, the country roads to Chertsey are quicker
Was able to keep a good pace through the second hald to bring average speed up.


----------



## Biggler (6 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions


Stonechat said:


> I have energy bars and or flapjacks. For a longer ride I keep a gel or two in the pocket to top up. Up to 40 miles does not seem too crucial


I thought I was going to cope, up to 30 miles I felt absolutely fine. Immediately after the stop though I could hear my stomach grumbling, that was probably 'cos I smelt the Sunday dinners


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jul 2014)

Across the sea's today for the me on the Isle of Wight Ferry Sportive. An early start (for me anyway ) & a quick 10 miles across the forest to Lymington for the ferry to Yarmouth followed by 53 miles across rolling hills & coastal roads before the ferry back & another 10 miles to the finish. As usual with the Wiggle sponsored rides the organisation was first class & the only downside was the mass release of a ferry full of cyclists into Yarmouth which made slow going of the first 20 or so miles along narrow roads.

Strava has very kindly made my average speed 17.7 mph which is wrong so here is the Garmin link which is nearer the mark!
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/535728929#


----------



## bigmig (6 Jul 2014)

40 miles today with average speed of 14.2mph
http://www.strava.com/activities/162457197
definitely feeling fitter than a couple of months ago. I think 50 by end of this month should be achievable. Took a wrong turn again and very nearly ended up on the A1 for the second time this week so doubled back rather than face that again


----------



## spooks (6 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Across the sea's today for the me on the Isle of Wight Ferry Sportive.


I did it too. A bit slower than you but I'm absolutely bloomin shattered now. Way more climbing than my usual rides and my longest ever ride. I was very thankful that the last 10 miles were over the relatively flat forest, although I've never found the little hill up from Beaulieu hard until today. Might have eaten my own body weight in flapjacks, oreos, jaffa cakes etc. Time for a curry now!
http://www.strava.com/activities/162466036
Oh and I managed to miss off 2 miles of hill after I stopped for a quick breather before going up it.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jul 2014)

spooks said:


> I did it too. A bit slower than you but I'm absolutely bloomin shattered now. Way more climbing than my usual rides and my longest ever ride. I was very thankful that the last 10 miles were over the relatively flat forest, although I've never found the little hill up from Beaulieu hard until today. Might have eaten my own body weight in flapjacks, oreos, jaffa cakes etc. Time for a curry now!
> http://www.strava.com/activities/162466036
> Oh and I managed to miss off 2 miles of hill after I stopped for a quick breather before going up it.


Nice one, I probably saw you somewhere along the route!! (same as with flapjacks etc! )

Strange how your Strava data is looking okay & yet mine added the 8 miles across the sea & speeded me up?!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Just some musings, there is absolutely nothing wrong with being average, it's where we new cyclists should aim to be. Don't look at who is top on strava if you are a newbie, these are all fit young men on bikes as light as air who are happy to spend £200 on new pedals if they save them 40g in weight. There is also nowt wrong with not wanting to ride a road bike built for lightness and speed. A touring bike or a mountain bike may be slower but the person riding them knows that and has a good reason to be riding them, speed isn't everything all the time, sometimes it's about the journey rather than how long it took and how far you went. That person going 20 mph may get their quicker than you but they missed out on seeing the baby bunnies and that pretty patch of wild flowers.
> 
> As with all things there are people who take cycling very very seriously and those who do it for pleasure, some of the serious people should stop being so uppity and the casual people should be the better person, don't rise to any obnoxious bell ringing and give way to them, unless the casual person is going for a stava segment as well in which case the person in £900 worth of lycra can sod off and wait till there is a safe place for them to overtake.
> 
> I think the crux of my rambling is, don't try and beat the people at the top on strava, try and beat the person just above_ you_.



Actually, I just try to beat myself - I'm never going to beat the speed freaks, but I hope to beat my own times as I improve


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (6 Jul 2014)

I'm back from a fabulous Tour de France weekend away with some of the riders from my local Club. We camped and then cycled into Harrogate for Day 1, then went out to a rural road for Day 2. We had a wonderful time, and I got up all the hills we tackled without having to get off and walk . The atmosphere was incredible and there was no trouble at all. It was all good natured fun. Happy, happy Phoenix


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> What do you guys use to fuel yourself for a long ride? Pre ride I had porridge with raisins/sultanas thrown in, and then for the ride I only had Haribo. I need something with a bit more substance while riding I think.



Well i start every morning with 40 grams of porridge with a bananna,blueberrys,raisens and honey then depending on how far take some sorren malt loaf or sis bars or these ( half price as my mrs works there)

http://www.tropicanafitness.com/energy_bars/cnp_professional_pro_flapjack_24_-_bars.htm


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Jul 2014)

Just a short ride with my son this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/162550587


----------



## Mandragora (6 Jul 2014)

Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph as an average on this circuit each time I do it, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage



Welcome aboard. Dont look at me. I'm dead slow, and I don't go very far ! But its all about enjoying it.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph as an average on this circuit each time I do it, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage


We were all genuine newbies. Lol. Once I recover from my injury I will be back to being a newbie all over again so I will keep you company  It's a great thread that many of us have just carried on posting in even although we are maybe not quite so new any more. The company and banter is very good and we all still need some encouragement from time to time.


----------



## stevey (6 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph as an average on this circuit each time I do it, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage



It's not how fast our how far you go it's getting out on your bike and enjoying it.
Irrespective of how slow you consider your pace to be it's still quicker than most of the population who dare I say it "get no exercise at all"


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph as an average on this circuit each time I do it, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage



Aha! New blood. 

This thread is addictive, that's all. We were all posting 5-10 miles at one point or another, dont let the longer mileage posts put you off, feed off them and use them as proof that cycling works, in whatever way you want it to work for you.

@Phoenix Lincs watched it on telly, amazing crowds all round the circuit, must have been great fun. I hope your hubby left the Borat suit at home though... Which hills did you climb? Some looked pretty evil, and feeling some sympathy for our Yorkie posters on here, I wonder if @Nigelnaturist ventures out to that sort of terain??


----------



## Eribiste (7 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph as an average on this circuit each time I do it, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage



This is definitely the right place for 'genuine' newbie rides. As Mo says, we all started out feeling pleased with a 5 mile trip. I know there's now a whole bunch of us getting a bit crusty, well capable of laying a metric century down, but it's a really good thread and we can't leave it alone. I wonder if Typhon, the O.P. had any idea what he was starting when he first asked his original question?


----------



## Eribiste (7 Jul 2014)

Following on, take yesterday for instance. I tried out my self devised 'Cotswold Climber' route of about 40 miles. This takes me up hills that would have been fantasy riding for me a couple of years ago, but are now taken in my stride, if a little slowly. I guess this makes me somewhat experienced, certainly far more than a 'proper' newbie would probably manage. Even with all this experience though, and snapping at the heels of my 60th birthday, I can still be stupid. Yesterday was the third time that I encountered a ford, the third time I attempted to ride through, and the third time that I fell off halfway across. I wonder if there's a lesson in there somewhere. 

Good thing about falling over in fords though is that the water seems a bit more forgiving than gravel and tarmac, and it's a very refreshing dip on a hot day. A bit of a scuff mark on the handlebar tape is the only physical evidence, and the mobile phone seems to have survived its impromptu wash.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Jul 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Aha! New blood.
> 
> This thread is addictive, that's all. We were all posting 5-10 miles at one point or another, dont let the longer mileage posts put you off, feed off them and use them as proof that cycling works, in whatever way you want it to work for you.
> 
> @Phoenix Lincs watched it on telly, amazing crowds all round the circuit, must have been great fun. I hope your hubby left the Borat suit at home though... Which hills did you climb? Some looked pretty evil, and feeling some sympathy for our Yorkie posters on here, I wonder if @Nigelnaturist ventures out to that sort of terain??



I need to find some 'watch again' to see some of the race on telly. It was amazing but they went so fast they were just a blurr. I managed to get a bit of video footage on my camera as there was no way I'd capture any photos on that or my phone. I've just about managed to post it to facebook, so will see if I can get it on here.

Of course the lovely hubby was very well behaved, and we really enjoyed our whole weekend. With a fab bunch of friendly mainly 'slowbies' (with some speedsters among us) it made for an amazing experience. I loaded my routes to strava last night, although I've not really had time to study the data, but those hills certainly made their existence felt in my legs and lungs I'm not sure they will look as impressive on screen. Yesterday though, we rode on one of the roads the pro's went on after they'd gone through. It was a fab experience, including being cheered on by the crowds who were well into the atmosphere. Personally I didn't see any drunkenness or rowdy behaviour, it seemed genuinely wholesome fun 

@Mandragora, welcome to the fab world of newbie progress. They are a really supportive lot around here, and I'm so pleased we don't get chucked off when we become not-so-newbies as I'd miss some of these guys if we did. We all started on short and slow rides, and still consider we could do better, which makes the 'progress'.

Have a fab week folks, back to work for me today, after the next load of washing is finished and hung on the line (rock 'n' roll lifestyle that I lead  )


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Jul 2014)

Hmmmm, can only find my video in Windows MediaPlayer and it's only playing the sound not the picture. Realplayer worked to post to FB, but not sure how to get it on here. 
Anyhow, it was fast!


----------



## matth411 (7 Jul 2014)

Over the past few weeks I have seen a lot of progress. Done distances that I could only dream of after seeing people post them on here. Never thought I would do my first 100km, but I did it a few weeks ago. Every time I have had days off for the past 5/6 weeks I have tried to do a big distance, started with just under 40 then built up to the 62 miler. Thanks to the guys on here, I have pushed myself to try a bit further each time. @Mandragora this is what this thread gives you. A platform that will inspire you, motivate you and will cheer you on, and the support that non cycling friends cannot give you. It is really down to these guys that I even attempted to change from the commuter to WANTING to ride a big distance. 

Anyway, back to me. I am having a few days off. My legs have felt empty for a few days after headwinds in every direction. (Also learned to listen to my body more from this forum, haha) Happy cycling folks.


----------



## mrcunning (7 Jul 2014)

Saturday was the biggest challenge so far for me,A ride to the mecca of the east coast called Skegness,85 miles i achieved this in 5 hours and to be honest i still had plenty in the tank(big surprise here) and could of easily gone on for longer..
I used gels throughout and a special mix of mine which i might patent it..The recipe was ready brek,milk,3 bananas,banana nesquick and 2 spoonfuls of protein all blended together the taste and energy i got from this was overwhelming.
d/side...for a day and a half ive had mega wind now im not sure this is down to my recipe or just because i rode further than ive ever done?
Plus my shoes every 20-30 miles i had to take them off and wiggle my toes for about 30 seconds to stop like a cramping pain in my toes,not sure if this is down to the shoes,position or distance.does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Jul 2014)

Out with Sue again this morning, she has really got the bug. Planning a ride most days this week weather permitting.

http://www.strava.com/activities/162774458


----------



## mrcunning (7 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Out with Sue again this morning, she has really got the bug. Planning a ride most days this week weather permitting.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/162774458



Does sue sometimes want to grab you and have her wicked way with you mate half way thro your ride ..you know what women are like seeing us men in lycra..


----------



## BrianEvesham (7 Jul 2014)

mrcunning said:


> Does sue sometimes want to grab you and have her wicked way with you mate half way thro your ride ..you know what women are like seeing us men in lycra..


Erm, No. I'm on my old hybrid in baggy shorts and old t shirt when I go out with her!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2014)

I was tweaking the saddle on Saturday when I was In town. Its still not quite right though. Not going out today as I have a headache. Whats the best way to mark the seat stem when I find the right height? Its a tight fit. If I use a marker pen, it will wear off quick. If I use some kind of tape, it will come off quickly. Would it be ok to make a slight nick in the stem? Nothing major, just a slight nick as a marker for future reference?


----------



## RWright (7 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I was tweaking the saddle on Saturday when I was In town. Its still not quite right though. Not going out today as I have a headache. Whats the best way to mark the seat stem when I find the right height? Its a tight fit. If I use a marker pen, it will wear off quick. If I use some kind of tape, it will come off quickly. Would it be ok to make a slight nick in the stem? Nothing major, just a slight nick as a marker for future reference?


I use a small piece of duct tape. You can also measure and write it down.

Edit: I didn't really answer your question after I thought about what I typed. I do what I do because I am constantly changing my saddle height and fore and aft position. I don't feel there is one perfect position. Your body will more than likely be changing as you get stronger and you may want to change things as you progress.

I would not put a nick in mine because they are carbon fiber or I don't want a dinged up seat post. If you feel like you want to always leave it the same and don't mind a dinged up seat post, I don't see any problems as long as you don't go too deep or try it with carbon fiber.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I was tweaking the saddle on Saturday when I was In town. Its still not quite right though. Not going out today as I have a headache. Whats the best way to mark the seat stem when I find the right height? Its a tight fit. If I use a marker pen, it will wear off quick. If I use some kind of tape, it will come off quickly. Would it be ok to make a slight nick in the stem? Nothing major, just a slight nick as a marker for future reference?


definitely not a nick in the seat post. anything from liquid paper / tipex to a piece of micropore tape to simply measuring the height between the saddle rails and the clamp or even the top tube and recording it somewhere safe!


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> definitely not a nick in the seat post. anything from liquid paper / tipex to a piece of micropore tape to simply measuring the height between the saddle rails and the clamp or even the top tube and recording it somewhere safe!



Thanks for the advise ladies and gentlemen. I'll probably measure it.


----------



## Kins (7 Jul 2014)

Game of slug dodging on the morning commute. Seems the Showers have bought them all out! 100s literally of the little buggers.



BrianEvesham said:


> Out with Sue again this morning, she has really got the bug. Planning a ride most days this week weather permitting.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/162774458



Make sure you have rest days.  Lets the body recover


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Hi - I'm hoping this is still an ok place to post about genuine 'newbie' rides.... these all look much more experienced at 'tough' stuff than I am. Been cycling all my life, and love it, but only got my first 'decent' bike last Sept, so this is the first summer with it really. I'm trying to motivate myself to do a 'round the block with the evil hill' in it (5.5 miles) each day, aiming for over 11 mph as an average on this circuit each time I do it, with longer or tougher rides thrown in at weekends. Today's was a 15 miles bigger block, with many more mountains in it than I'd ever noticed despite living round here for the last two decades - average speed was a miserable 10mph, but I was happy just to keep going and not have to push the bike at any stage


 just keep riding things improve.
@Nomadski its a little to far for me to go. Though I did cover some of the route in York the other week


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2014)

Went up to London so see the tdf today - all went past so quickly but good atmosphere


----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2014)

mrcunning said:


> Saturday was the biggest challenge so far for me,A ride to the mecca of the east coast called Skegness,85 miles i achieved this in 5 hours and to be honest i still had plenty in the tank(big surprise here) and could of easily gone on for longer..
> *I used gels throughout and a special mix of mine which i might patent it..The recipe was ready brek,milk,3 bananas,banana nesquick and 2 spoonfuls of protein all blended together the taste and energy i got from this was overwhelming.
> d/side...for a day and a half ive had mega wind now im not sure this is down to my recipe or just because i rode further than ive ever done?*
> Plus my shoes every 20-30 miles i had to take them off and wiggle my toes for about 30 seconds to stop like a cramping pain in my toes,not sure if this is down to the shoes,position or distance.does this happen to anyone else?



That scratching sound is the sound of Lance Armstrong making notes in his notepad!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> just keep riding things improve.
> @Nomadski its a little to far for me to go. Though I did cover some of the route in York the other week


In don't even fancy Haworth High Street never mind the big hill


Nomadski said:


> That scratching sound is the sound of Lance Armstrong making notes in his notepad!


There was programme about him tonight, did not watch!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 Are you likely to be back in hospital tomorrow?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Mo1959 Are you likely to be back in hospital tomorrow?


Got a phone call last night Emma. Arranged for 5pm today. Just getting organised and having my breakfast. Although it's not till 5 they always seem to want you in ages before it for paperwork, etc. Neighbour will take me into Perth and I will get the bus to Ninewells and get in there for just before 11 so still six hours to sit and chew my nearly non-existant nails!. Lol.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a phone call last night Emma. Arranged for 5pm today. Just getting organised and having my breakfast. Although it's not till 5 they always seem to want you in ages before it for paperwork, etc. Neighbour will take me into Perth and I will get the bus to Ninewells and get in there for just before 11 so still six hours to sit and chew my nearly non-existant nails!. Lol.


Best Wishes Mo. Fingers crossed for you and will be thinking of you when I am cycling home from yet more gardening... (last for a while, they and then I am on holiday).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 Hoping things go well this time.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2014)

Good luck this time @Mo1959


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jul 2014)

Best wishes @Mo1959, I hope it all goes to plan this time & you're on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> In don't even fancy Haworth High Street never mind the big hill
> 
> There was programme about him tonight, did not watch!


Is this what your on about. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5256644
This is brutal http://www.strava.com/segments/1138013, similar to the first section, of the above, and this was hard too http://www.strava.com/segments/706524


----------



## moo (8 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> I can't find the option to set the default to your own results.



I found this the other day:

https://github.com/lamby/strava-default-to-my-results

I'm using it in Chrome to view my own results, while keeping Firefox untouched for normal use.



And good luck @Mo1959. They sure are taking their time to repair you tho.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a phone call last night Emma. Arranged for 5pm today. Just getting organised and having my breakfast. Although it's not till 5 they always seem to want you in ages before it for paperwork, etc. Neighbour will take me into Perth and I will get the bus to Ninewells and get in there for just before 11 so still six hours to sit and chew my nearly non-existant nails!. Lol.



All the best Mo, make sure that as soon as you can you come on here and tell us all you are okay.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Jul 2014)

Good luck for this afternoon @Mo1959

Just a short ride on my own this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/163195787

Garmin showed an avg of 17.1 mph but Strava shows 16 .8 mph when I upload the ride, why is this? I've noticed it a few times but thought it was a glitch. It also pinches a bit off the Max speed as well


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2014)

Another hour on my bike. Hot and heavy weather today.


----------



## moo (8 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Garmin showed an avg of 17.1 mph but Strava shows 16 .8 mph when I upload the ride, why is this? I've noticed it a few times but thought it was a glitch. It also pinches a bit off the Max speed as well



I suspect they use a different length of time in seconds before flagging you as having stopped moving. The Garmin would naturally be more generous and stop almost instantly. Strava being used with so many low quality phones will need to use a longer time period.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> I suspect they use a different length of time in seconds before flagging you as having stopped moving. The Garmin would naturally be more generous and stop almost instantly. Strava being used with so many low quality phones will need to use a longer time period.


Not necessarily, because distances can be different too, the biggest difference is in elevation, though strava tends to give more on the 705 than the 705 records, I still use the rwgps corrected even if its lower. There are also usually minor differences between my Rider 20 and the 705, even though both are started and stopped with a second or two of each other. The R 20 has no auto pause whilst the 705 does, today for instance
R20, ride time 2:10:49, 34.32 miles @ 15.7mph elevation 807ft
705, ride time 2:11:04, 34.31 miles @ 15.7mph elevation 1250ft

Both using the same sp/cad sensor and the same wheel circumference for a 25mm tyre.
The main difference is the R20 records every 3's the 705 on smart recording, in other words when something changes, I would set it to every second but it had a habit of switching off mid ride.

Edit for the record rwgps 1325ft and strava 1361ft.
Starva times 2:11:45 34.3 miles and 15.6mph. data from the 705.


----------



## Road_Runner (8 Jul 2014)

You've also got to factor in the accuracy of the GPS units for the entire route. Whilst one unit might be able to pin point you down to a metre accuracy, the other might be five, during certain sections. Therefore, the two units will calculate that you've gone different routes/distances and calculate your averages different. 

With me and some friends, it doesn't matter if we're running or cycling. All of our GPS trackers will give slightly different distances and therefore averages, regardless of how close we've travelled along the same route.

I personally wouldn't care about the differences. I would just chose to listen to the values a GPS unit gives over a phone and i would chose a more expensive GPS unit over a cheaper GPS unit. Purely because of the build quality. Ie. Stronger antenna's, faster and more power processors, etc etc. A phone is no where near ideal for tracking someone's pace, distance travelled, etc. It's only good for giving you an approximation. But if someone can't afford or chooses not to spend the money on a standalone GPS unit, a phone is the next best thing.


----------



## Harv (8 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> I found this the other day:
> 
> https://github.com/lamby/strava-default-to-my-results
> 
> ...



Thanks Moo. Will check this out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2014)

Road_Runner said:


> You've also got to factor in the accuracy of the GPS units for the entire route. Whilst one unit might be able to pin point you down to a metre accuracy, the other might be five, during certain sections. Therefore, the two units will calculate that you've gone different routes/distances and calculate your averages different.
> 
> With me and some friends, it doesn't matter if we're running or cycling. All of our GPS trackers will give slightly different distances and therefore averages, regardless of how close we've travelled along the same route.
> 
> I personally wouldn't care about the differences. I would just chose to listen to the values a GPS unit gives over a phone and i would chose a more expensive GPS unit over a cheaper GPS unit. Purely because of the build quality. Ie. *Stronger antenna's, faster and more power processors*, etc etc. A phone is no where near ideal for tracking someone's pace, distance travelled, etc. It's only good for giving you an approximation. But if someone can't afford or chooses not to spend the money on a standalone GPS unit, a phone is the next best thing.



Superfluous if your using a sp/cad sensor as time and distance are recorded from that, the main point that was being made was overall avg sp, I get two different readings from the two units, covering the same distance from the same sensor, so the gps data is irrelevant, and yet even though the overall distance and speed are worked out from the basic howfar/howlong formula, the results vary from site to site give different distances and times.
rwgps 2:11:58, 34.3 miles @ 15.6mph elev 1325ft
strava 2:11:45 34.3 miles @ 15.6mph elev 1361ft
raw data GTC 2:11:03 34.31 miles @ 15.7mph elev 1250ft

As I said this is from the same file uploaded straight from the unit to the varies sites
The Bryton gave 2:10:49 34.32 miles @ 15.7mph 807ft elev. this is from their site.
Strava seems to truncate rather than round up or down.
and to add to that the Bryton R20 does not have an auto pause yet still had less moving time.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is this what your on about. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5256644
> This is brutal http://www.strava.com/segments/1138013, similar to the first section, of the above, and this was hard too http://www.strava.com/segments/706524


YEs all pretty tough. We viosited Haworth a year or two back doing the tourist thing


----------



## Arualsti (8 Jul 2014)

Cycled almost 7 miles in one go today, my furthest distance yet. Got frustrated with MapMyRide for completely failing to actually map my ride, so I have switched over to Strava, which it seems is something a lot of you use, and i'll see how that works out for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> YEs all pretty tough. We viosited Haworth a year or two back doing the tourist thing


I don't do them often, we have a couple locally whilst not as steep or long they are still in the same sort of climb rate. http://www.strava.com/activities/160663933/segments/3725228815
I think this is the longest single climb I have done. http://www.strava.com/segments/5082686


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2014)

Arualsti said:


> Cycled almost 7 miles in one go today, my furthest distance yet. Got frustrated with MapMyRide for completely failing to actually map my ride, so I have switched over to Strava, which it seems is something a lot of you use, and i'll see how that works out for me.



Welcome to the dark side! Don't forget to join the cyclechat club http://www.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## Exile (8 Jul 2014)

So apparently the pads on the cartridge brakes I fitted two months ago were made of chalk. At least that's the only explanation I have for them needing changing so soon. It can't have anything to do with not cleaning the rims that often, can it? 

That'll be another for the "Things I learned the hard way" list then...

I'm now getting dangerously close to N+1 territory too, as I frequently find myself wondering "if I can get this heavy hybrid to 25 mph on the flat, I wonder what I could do with something sportier...". Unfortunately all spare cash for the foreseeable future is in a pot named "House Move", so it'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Mandragora (8 Jul 2014)

Sooooo... the lesson for today is: 'Gravel. It's skiddier than you'd imagine'

Thanks to the encouragement from this thread and all fired up with enthusiasm, out for the evening 'round the block' and aiming for anything close to an average of anything near 12mph, I was bravely holding off putting the brakes on too soon as I went down the Big Hill (admitting to myself that 7mph is a little bit slow going downwards, even by my standards). At 14mph I cracked and decided to gently start applying the brakes, but stupidly hadn't twigged until today that if you keep away from the verges (drain covers; potholes; nettles and brambles) and if the road is narrow, you end up off the part of the road that cars use all the time and drift into the death trap that's known as the 'middle' where all the gravel gets flicked to and, I kid you not, it's a slippy beggar to deal with. Muy stupido, I know, and from now on I'll keep to the less treacherous parts of the lanes and deal with the occasional nettle sting.

There was also a bit of an adventure with a careering horse and a double-trailer timber lorry driven by a lunatic, but overall a nice enough evening to keep me fired up and ready to head out again tomorrow.. Average speed: 11.8mph. Average terror: 7/10


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Got a phone call last night Emma. Arranged for 5pm today. Just getting organised and having my breakfast. Although it's not till 5 they always seem to want you in ages before it for paperwork, etc. Neighbour will take me into Perth and I will get the bus to Ninewells and get in there for just before 11 so still six hours to sit and chew my nearly non-existant nails!. Lol.


Good luck Mo we are thinking of you


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Jul 2014)

@Stonechat this is the profile of the ride I mentioned earlier





http://www.strava.com/activities/55510153/analysis


----------



## Mark1978 (8 Jul 2014)

Did a 20 miler tonight after 10 days off due to being on call. Got stitch after about 5 miles and never really recovered, summed up by being scalped by a somewhat older lady on her road bike. Its amazing the difference having this long off the bike has. Need to get a turbo trainer


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't do them often, we have a couple locally whilst not as steep or long they are still in the same sort of climb rate. http://www.strava.com/activities/160663933/segments/3725228815
> I think this is the longest single climb I have done. http://www.strava.com/segments/5082686


Had me trying to find my longest single climb
Reckon it is Ditchling Beacon
http://app.strava.com/segments/3493397


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (8 Jul 2014)

Thinking of you @Mo1959


----------



## mrcunning (8 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I was tweaking the saddle on Saturday when I was In town. Its still not quite right though. Not going out today as I have a headache. Whats the best way to mark the seat stem when I find the right height? Its a tight fit. If I use a marker pen, it will wear off quick. If I use some kind of tape, it will come off quickly. Would it be ok to make a slight nick in the stem? Nothing major, just a slight nick as a marker for future reference?



I nearly got arrested when i was tweaking the saddle on Saturday when I was In town..


----------



## morrisman (9 Jul 2014)

Today I am something I have not been for many years; 14 stone something. Albeit the something is 13 1/2 pounds 

Achieved by lots of this  - none of this  and very little of this (that's cake in general rather than birthdays)

Onwards and downwards


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jul 2014)

No stopping OH at the moment.

http://www.strava.com/activities/163601411


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Jul 2014)

I'm an idiot. For weeks I've been struggling up and down the mother of all hills and navigating the town centre of death and then going 8 miles along the tow path to get to the area where all the nice cycling starts. Today I looked at a OS map. There is a cut through, I go right instead of left away from town and I'm there in what looks like under 2 miles. I am an idiot.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2014)

Getting cold Turkey
Not cycled since Sunday, but will make it out tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Today I am something I have not been for many years; 14 stone something. Albeit the something is 13 1/2 pounds
> 
> Achieved by lots of this  - none of this  and very little of this (that's cake in general rather than birthdays)
> 
> Onwards and downwards


Well done @welsh dragon 
Yes it is good to be cycling
When I took early retirement, weighed 12st 8 lb
Apart from slight wobbles, now stable about 10 St 8.5 lbs


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Jul 2014)

Today I had a meeting and in theory my mtb turns up but the tracking number I've been given is wrong, tomorrow the schools are on strike.


----------



## Arualsti (9 Jul 2014)

Tried out Strava today and it worked just fine. Burnt myself out a little riding today, a combination of the hot weather and feeling a bit dehydrated halfway through, but when I finished I realised I had kept the same sort of pace as I had been keeping for the past few rides. Next time I will drink plenty before I go. Also managed to smack the back of my ankle with the pedal. Owie


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2014)

This was a bit brutal http://app.strava.com/activities/163629551/segments/3799023250
It brings up 3,000 miles for the year.


----------



## moo (9 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I'm an idiot. For weeks I've been struggling up and down the mother of all hills and navigating the town centre of death and then going 8 miles along the tow path to get to the area where all the nice cycling starts. Today I looked at a OS map. There is a cut through, I go right instead of left away from town and I'm there in what looks like under 2 miles. I am an idiot.



So now you'll just be going up the lovely hill before turning around for the short route?


----------



## Steady (9 Jul 2014)

I'm finding if I lean to much, usually around round abouts and needing the third exit the right inside pedal is catching on the ground, typically habit has me holding this leg straight down at 6 o'clock and the outside leg up and this feels comfortable and _balanced._

A quick google search throws up results that (logically!) I should be doing it the other way around with the leaning side leg up. 

Never had the issue before, but then I've never had a road bike before (not to mention a 650c wheeled roadbike) , I've no idea how I'm going to break this nasty habit, but I definitely need to since if I catch the pedal too hard the back wheels slides out and my nerves aren't cut out for drifting around corners.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> I'm finding if I lean to much, usually around round abouts and needing the third exit the right inside pedal is catching on the ground, typically habit has me holding this leg straight down at 6 o'clock and the outside leg up and this feels comfortable and _balanced._
> 
> A quick google search throws up results that (logically!) I should be doing it the other way around with the leaning side leg up.
> 
> Never had the issue before, but then I've never had a road bike before (not to mention a 650c wheeled roadbike) , I've no idea how I'm going to break this nasty habit, but I definitely need to since if I catch the pedal too hard the back wheels slides out and my nerves aren't cut out for drifting around corners.


Get shorter crank arms


----------



## morrisman (9 Jul 2014)

Been out for a 34 mile hill ride (or what passes for hills in the Chiltern's), managed 2142ft including the climb from Dunstable up to the Dunstable Downs NT Tea Rooms. Far from fast (Strava 906 out of 1024) up the climb but made in in a single shot, not stopping, no walking so I'm happy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/163654089


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Jul 2014)

I've been a bit lax with my training for London to Southend next weekend. I have only managed a 25 mile ride once a week for the last 3 weeks. So, today I thought I would go out for a longer ride. I managed 38 miles and it was more hilly than I have been doing. I'm feeling tired now though.

.http://www.strava.com/activities/163651801


----------



## Steady (9 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Get shorter crank arms



I should measure mine actually, but being a small bike I'm kind of assuming they're already 165mm. I should just get longer legs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> I should measure mine actually, but being a small bike I'm kind of assuming they're already 165mm. I should just get longer legs.


It should be stamped on the crank arms, and your probably right about them being shorter cranks.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2014)

Well, that's me back home together with my new hardware. Felt ok this morning as they inject a local as well which gives some pain relief but afraid it's kicking in now. Still, at least it's done and both the head surgeon and his assistant both said the bone pieces were too far apart to have healed properly so it looks like I made the right decision. Thanks for all the well wishes.

Before.



After, not that you can really see the bone.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2014)

Glad your back home and are ok @Mo1959. Glad you made the right decision regarding the operation.  i hope you get well soo mo.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, that's me back home together with my new hardware. Felt ok this morning as they inject a local as well which gives some pain relief but afraid it's kicking in now. Still, at least it's done and both the head surgeon and his assistant both said the bone pieces were too far apart to have healed properly so it looks like I made the right decision. Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> Before.
> 
> ...


I was sincerely hoping that the no news was good news... so glad it has been worthwhile for you (as I expect we all are!)
best wishes and hope you don't feel too bad tonight and tomorrow. Let the healing commence!  and at least we can send you electronic hugs now knowing they won't hurt you as much!


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2014)

Glad it has been done and hope the recovery and covalescence go well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 that looks like a bit of my joinery, glad to see you home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well, that's me back home together with my new hardware. Felt ok this morning as they inject a local as well which gives some pain relief but afraid it's kicking in now. Still, at least it's done and both the head surgeon and his assistant both said the bone pieces were too far apart to have healed properly so it looks like I made the right decision. Thanks for all the well wishes.
> 
> Before.
> 
> After, not that you can really see the bone.



Looks like you have a couple of screws loose 

Seriously, glad you are home


----------



## moo (9 Jul 2014)

Welcome to the bionic club @Mo1959. Ive got a rod and pins in my right leg. Don't let it put you off riding again.


----------



## stevey (9 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 glad all is ok and everything went well.


----------



## Trevor_P (9 Jul 2014)

Boring training day at work today. Rode there and back though, something I don't usually have time for...

http://www.strava.com/activities/163739104

http://www.strava.com/activities/163739633


----------



## Eribiste (9 Jul 2014)

So Mo 1959, that's you nailed together again, and a slightly higher scrap value too! 

Hope your recovery continues apace.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2014)

Eribiste said:


> So Mo 1959, that's you nailed together again, and a slightly higher scrap value too!
> 
> Hope your recovery continues apace.



 oh ahem. Sorry Mo


----------



## edindave (9 Jul 2014)

That's really good news @Mo1959 - hope you have a speedy post-op recovery. Take it easy


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Jul 2014)

Glad your bolted back together @Mo1959 and that it went well.
Speedy recovery.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

Went to Box Hill this morning and did the usual loop
I noticed two things

The riad towardss Box Hill A244 is to be closed for abt 2 monts soon. May need to find an alternative
There are notices going up for road closures for the Ride London 100 in August already. (I am not going in for it)
There was a lot of traffic both ways through Walton and going through OXshott , so the avrage speed not bad
I alsways have traffic so can't do much about it
http://www.strava.com/activities/164031733
39 miles @ 14.8 mph with 1772 feet of climbing

Not quite sure hiow long the climb took as the segment has not registered. Maybe something to do with atmospheric conditions today asGPS showing considerable drift.

I estimate it took less than 10 minutes 10 seconds so a best, though not showing on Strava


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

Have to go into Staines this afternoon and Mrs S has the car so another ride is in order - may take the hybrid or road bike with rucksack


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2014)

Good afternoon everyone. Another beautiful day here in sunny powys. I went into town again today. Still tweaking my saddle. Its very nearly there. A nice pottle around town tweaking my saddle as I went. People must have thought I was a bit loopy starting, stopping, adjusting. Starting, stopping adjusting. Never mind. Nice couple of hours spent out and about. Hope your all having a great day.







a photo of our local church. In fact we have three. One church and two chapels although one has been turned Into a music/art place.





we have such busy roads here.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

Just back from a quick dash into Staines
A well known High Street bank balllsed up so basically had to go in for the same thing for the second timw

7.9 mi, 17.0 mph (Strava makes it less)
No climbing only 180 ft (railway bridges?)
A good burst of speed
http://app.strava.com/activities/164085678

However the guy I dealt with today couldn't have been nicer and we chatted about cycling and he is doing the London Ride 100


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 Wishing you a speedy recovery! Bet you can't wait to set off the airport security alarms.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2014)

14.3 miles at 14.1 mph today - nice steady ride, bit hilly but I'm slowly building back up without 'overdoing it' to quote my GP.

***

Bought some A520 SPD's a few weeks back just to give the wider platform a go - instead of my M520's.

Have given them a good try but a) they are a blooming faff to get into esp' when stop-starting in town and b) I have developed a hot spot on the outside of my left foot.

Bit strange as with the smaller footprint M520's I have no hot spot.

Back to my M520's it is.

***

Swapped my Schwalbe 32mm Marathon Supremes for some Marathon Deluxe 35mm (on a terrific deal from Rose) a while back and they are blooming brilliant.

Despite all the slick is best advice these things grip a damn site better than the semi-going-on-slick Supremes.

Maybe partly due to being slightly wider but I am convinced that the tread grips mechanically with the rough tarmac on the local lanes.

I feel much more confident on sweeping bends with them and have managed to shake off my two 'offs' induced woosy-ness from last year!

***

That's me!

Hope you have all had or will have great rides today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2014)

Two reasonably difficult days really, though on the surface today's ride doesn't look it.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mo1959 Wishing you a speedy recovery! Bet you can't wait to set off the airport security alarms.


Mrs Stonechat has a certificate to show them at airports, but they have never gone off.
She broke her shoulder about 4 years ago, and got some ironmongery too


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Mrs Stonechat has a certificate to show them at airports, but they have never gone off.
> She broke her shoulder about 4 years ago, and got some ironmongery too


prior to having it removed, when I had the 4 screws and a very long plate in my left arm, it also never set them off. I think they are (medical grade) titanium which is not magnetic, so shouldn't set them off and shouldn't cause issues with MRI's IIRC...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2014)

@SpokeyDokey glad to see you are getting some time back on the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Jul 2014)

@SpokeyDokey i never had a problem with the A530's which are pretty much the same bur dual sided and a slightly different shape as I guess you may know. A pair of A520 are on my future shopping list, though the bike is running pretty well at the moment, I do need to invest in some new wheels, a new front tyre (though loads left on the current one, its a 23mm and the new rear is 25mm, a couple of new shirts and another pair of shorts, the new bib-shorts from on-one from planet -x are pretty good, but what with new shorts and a new saddle some getting use to them miles is needed, be needing a new chain soon as well, only got this one in April.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey i never had a problem with the A530's which are pretty much the same bur dual sided and a slightly different shape as I guess you may know. A pair of A520 are on my future shopping list, though the bike is running pretty well at the moment, I do need to invest in some new wheels, a new front tyre (though loads left on the current one, its a 23mm and the new rear is 25mm, a couple of new shirts and another pair of shorts, the new bib-shorts from on-one from planet -x are pretty good, but what with new shorts and a new saddle some getting use to them miles is needed, be needing a new chain soon as well, only got this one in April.



I'll have a look at those PX Bibs - I have put 2 stone on since my thyroid went under-active and my current shorts make me look like a squidgy peanut! Not very comfortable!

Have managed to loose a few pounds since I have gotten back out on my bike.


----------



## Harv (10 Jul 2014)

Speedy recovery Mo. Glad to see you got the op sorted. 

I was working in London today. Did a couple of short trips on a Boris bike. 

An interesting experience I'd recommend any biker to take advantage of if ever in a London. The bikes weigh a ton and navigating London traffic is an "experience"

http://www.strava.com/activities/163976436
http://www.strava.com/activities/164022511


----------



## fivepence (10 Jul 2014)

Just a wee ramble in the hills for me tonight , quite windy on the open top moors this evening made it more difficult but enjoyable all the same

http://www.strava.com/activities/164229792


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'll have a look at those PX Bibs - I have put 2 stone on since my thyroid went under-active and my current shorts make me look like a squidgy peanut! Not very comfortable!
> 
> Have managed to loose a few pounds since I have gotten back out on my bike.


See also thread on this page
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/page-366
There are some half price bibs at Wiggle


----------



## morrisman (10 Jul 2014)

No riding today - 38th wedding anniversary so went to National Trust at Baddesley Clinton which was nice


----------



## stevey (10 Jul 2014)

The Mrs bought a bryton. 21 can someone tell me how the helll to put a route on it please


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Jul 2014)

Enjoying this run of rides with my wife

http://www.strava.com/activities/164417638

I hope it continues.


----------



## moo (11 Jul 2014)

My bike keeps falling apart, so been stuck with the hybrid for a few days. Now I did buy a cheap second hand bike partly to improve my diy skills, but it's starting to take the mick  The only part I've not had to disassemble is the headset.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> My bike keeps falling apart, so been stuck with the hybrid for a few days. Now I did buy a cheap second hand bike partly to improve my diy skills, but it's starting to take the mick  The only part I've not had to disassemble is the headset.


In time you will do that as well, mines in bits at the moment, switching the gearing round a little, though to be honest I will probably go back to how it was.


----------



## moo (11 Jul 2014)

I don't look forward to it. The bottom bracket was a right pita. All nicely lubricated now tho.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> I don't look forward to it. The bottom bracket was a right pita. All nicely lubricated now tho.


Gets easier the more you do.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jul 2014)

Another short outing today
http://www.strava.com/activities/164476484

12.4 mi @ 17.3 mph
No hill only 151 ftt climbing
Just a couple of local loops, pushing the speed a bit


----------



## Learnincurve (11 Jul 2014)

Went out for a potter and a bit of an explore and headed the way that was potentially a short cut though the woods which lops of about 8 miles from my journey, had lunch at a stately home, got lost in the woods, decided that the people at the top of strava for the woods bit are fibbers or utterly insane. Next time I'm going to go a slightly longer way which avoids the woods and cuts about 6 miles on better roads and see how much faster it is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Another short outing today
> http://www.strava.com/activities/164476484
> 
> 12.4 mi @ 17.3 mph
> ...


Snap well nearly.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2014)

There was no way I was going to go out today. The temperature at the moment is 27 1/2 deg C and that's inside. I hope everyone who went out has had a good day though.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (11 Jul 2014)

Glad the op went well @Mo1959 
Hope the recovery goes well. Sorry for tardy wishes but I've not been on here for a bit


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jul 2014)

yep it was hot here as well... a long period was at 28C and it topped out at +30C on my big ride today. Not a great day to try for your longest ever ride! Got through more than 5L of water and juice in total on the ride  But it started off very cold and dense fog (felt like it was freezing but it was 12C just I wasn't dressed suitably!)


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep it was hot here as well... a long period was at 28C and it topped out at +30C on my big ride today. Not a great day to try for your longest ever ride! Got through more than 5L of water and juice in total on the ride  But it started off very cold and dense fog (felt like it was freezing but it was 12C just I wasn't dressed suitably!)


Crikey.......I can't even begin to contemplate doing that distance in this heat so extra kudos Emma. 

I have had a couple of days of pretty severe pain but it is finally easing off today. Managed a short dog walk this morning and going again about 7. Hopefully every day will get easier now. Absolutely roasting here too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey.......I can't even begin to contemplate doing that distance in this heat so extra kudos Emma.
> 
> I have had a couple of days of pretty severe pain but it is finally easing off today. Managed a short dog walk this morning and going again about 7. Hopefully every day will get easier now. Absolutely roasting here too.



It wasn't meant to be that hot and was meant to be cloudy down at 20C... thankfully the wind was not as bad as yesterday... got through so much water & juice and sun cream - gained that emulsion look on my arms and legs where the sunblock despite being waterproof gave up and mixed with the sweat turning grey at the joints! Yuck. 

glad the pain is easing off. I know what it is like and it can be very hard work at times! Best wishes and speedy recovery please. It would be nice to get to ride together one day - I may just be able to keep up with you on the flatter sections


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It would be nice to get to ride together one day - I may just be able to keep up with you on the flatter sections


It will be months away and, to be honest, I think I will be very nervous. This has really shaken me. On a lighter note, the anaesthetist was a keen cyclist and we talked bikes until I went under which helped. Lol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It will be months away and, to be honest, I think I will be very nervous. This has really shaken me. On a lighter note, the anaesthetist was a keen cyclist and we talked bikes until I went under which helped. Lol


I can't see us being back up north until the new year tbh! and you will be fine once you get back on and have a few rides under your belt. I know what I was like after the dog attack and once I have dealt with some issues relating to another set of dogs that thought I was rather interesting it helped my confidence considerably, though I still always now check that they are not chasing and if they are, I stop. Something I never used to do!


----------



## Harv (11 Jul 2014)

I've suggested a new feature on Strava. The ability to view group leaderboards on the mobile apps. Currently you can only do this on the website.

Would appreciate anyone else who thinks this is a good idea to click the like button on the thread. The more likes the more chance it will get developed.

Link is:

https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/48715370-Group-Leaderboards-to-be-visible-on-iPhone-Andriod-App

Thanks


----------



## sutts (11 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Absolutely roasting here too.



Well, I'm glad it's warm somewhere, because it's like winter in Norfolk! 14C today and you could easily have mistaken yesterday for December with the darkness and the very high winds!!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> There was no way I was going to go out today. The temperature at the moment is 27 1/2 deg C and that's inside. I hope everyone who went out has had a good day though.


More moderate temp here


----------



## matth411 (11 Jul 2014)

Well yesterday I beat my fastest commute time by 21 seconds, today I equalled my previous record. Felt quicker though, but I am guessing the heat had some part in today's slower ride. Having 4 days off really has done me the world of good, I should really pay attention to my body more! Today was complete due to the fact that my boss's other half had made a cake and he saved me some! 3 layers of cake separated by cream and jam! Devoured! Oh and it also heightened my good mood from seeing a repeat of Jeremy Kyle which featured my Team Leader being told he failed 3 lie detector tests. Today is a good day all around.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> More moderate temp here




You're lucky.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Jul 2014)

No riding today as I was involved in lots of other stuff ie dossing on the sofa reading my Kindle etc. It's a hard life!

Went to Evans and purchased some Endura Bibs - trying them on in the little cubicle with the big mirror I marveled at Lycra's amazing ability to constrain blubber.

They feel comfy though and the padding feels fine without being overkill and best of all they have a pocket on the back that just about holds a smartphone.

Will have a proper 'go' in them on Sunday as tomorrow I am heading off up into the mountains - my first hike/scramble this year due to my illness so it'll be interesting to see how I do.


----------



## moo (11 Jul 2014)

4 miles @ 22.3mph, stopping at a set of lights and slowing down at others. Granted, it's completely flat . I'm quite chuffed considering I was a couch potato 6 months ago.

http://www.strava.com/activities/164639348/overview


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

Only been riding the road bike 3 weeks so a beginner at that, pretty much used to MTB on slow rides on canal but can clock up 20 miles over 5hrs.
These are the 3 rides I have done so far on the Trek Alpha Series 1000.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Only been riding the road bike 3 weeks so a beginner at that, pretty much used to MTB on slow rides on canal but can clock up 20 miles over 5hrs.
> These are the 3 rides I have done so far on the Trek Alpha Series 1000.



Hi Andy and Welcome to Cyclechat
Nice to see someone fairly local to me (I normally live at Staines, vurrently flooded out and living at Ashford, Mdx).
You seem to be doing well


----------



## inkd (12 Jul 2014)

Since I started cycling 18 months ago I would say 90% was commuting 20mile round trip, the odd 15-20 mile ride on my day off. Got my road bike 6 months ago and nothing changed up until a month ago when I got the Strava app on my phone. Since then I have more than doubled my average mileage and am now chasing the extra seconds for better times, I have pushed on to do longer rides and yesterday done my longest to date http://www.strava.com/activities/164442194 
Are there any suggestions on how to train for longer rides or is it a case of pushing yourself for the extra mile or 2 ??


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jul 2014)

Well done @inkd, keep putting in the miles & slowly increase your distance. Oh, & you'll have to start climbing those huge New Forest hills soon!


----------



## Harv (12 Jul 2014)

Lost my gps file for the ride I did last night. Bit gutted as I really pushed myself and I'm sure I got some segment PR's. 

Think I'll put the iPhone and watch on in the future. That way if one fails I can use the other.


----------



## Trevor_P (12 Jul 2014)

@inkd The advice to increase slowly is probably correct. However, I started riding at the Age of 52 back in April, when 6 miles was a very big effort. I generally go for my longer distances at the weekend, and just ramped it up quickly. 15,30,45,50,63. For me 45 miles was the difficult barrier. If I don't eat and drink properly the night before and during the ride, then any further becomes a problem. I've done 102km as the furthest so far, but tomorrow I'm attempting to ramp it up again to 160+ km, going against the sensible advice given here. It'll probably be OK because I started out relatively unfit, and am still making gains quickly. Plus getting plenty of rest between rides.

Pacing seems to be crucial too. It takes me about 20 miles to get into the groove. Between 20 and 40 miles it is easy to overdo the effort, leaving little in the tank to go much further. The best gadget I've invested in is the Garmin edge 810. The heart rate monitor combined with cadence sensor allow me to better gauge my efforts, particularly when it comes to hill climbing.


----------



## inkd (12 Jul 2014)

I thought I would have a problem with carrying enough fluids but still had some left at the end. I took 2 750 bottles, 1 energy gel and 1 energy bar. My last few miles was a struggle, I dont ache at all where I thought I would but have a sore right elbow? I am going to invest in either a new set of mitts or a set of Fizik bar gel pads. I got back yesterday and my wrists were a little sore, My Spesh BG gel mitts are 18 months old and still good but starting to go flat on some padded areas. New mitts or that gel padding for the bars??


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> Lost my gps file for the ride I did last night. Bit gutted as I really pushed myself and I'm sure I got some segment PR's.
> 
> *Think I'll put the iPhone and watch on in the future. That way if one fails I can use the other*.


This is what I do, though both are dedicated bike gps units, I had the same problem last night the edge 705 just stopped recording the gps track, though it recorded time and distance due to the sp/cad sensor.

@AndyWilliams there are better threads for training, but basically just ride, some days everything will work right some its a battle, distance wise dont ever do what you know you can't (even though the last 10-20% is not nice, this is what helps you improve), as @Trevor_P says fuel becomes an issue after about 30-40 miles. I can do that on a 500ml bottle of water (depending on conditions) but i always have a couple of flapjacks ect.... if needed, beyond 40 miles I will eat mid ride.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jul 2014)

inkd said:


> I thought I would have a problem with carrying enough fluids but still had some left at the end. I took 2 750 bottles, 1 energy gel and 1 energy bar. My last few miles was a struggle, I dont ache at all where I thought I would but have a sore right elbow? I am going to invest in either a new set of mitts or a set of Fizik bar gel pads. I got back yesterday and my wrists were a little sore, My Spesh BG gel mitts are 18 months old and still good but starting to go flat on some padded areas. New mitts or that gel padding for the bars??


It would be new mits for me but that's because I spend 90% of the time on the hoods & rarely touch the bars.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2014)

inkd said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/164442194
> Are there any suggestions on how to train for longer rides or is it a case of pushing yourself for the extra mile ??


That was one of the times to push yourself the extra mile.


----------



## Trevor_P (12 Jul 2014)

inkd said:


> I thought I would have a problem with carrying enough fluids but still had some left at the end. I took 2 750 bottles, 1 energy gel and 1 energy bar. My last few miles was a struggle, I dont ache at all where I thought I would but have a sore right elbow? I am going to invest in either a new set of mitts or a set of Fizik bar gel pads. I got back yesterday and my wrists were a little sore, My Spesh BG gel mitts are 18 months old and still good but starting to go flat on some padded areas. New mitts or that gel padding for the bars??


When I had wrist problems at the start, it was mostly due to over reaching for the bars and putting extra weight on the wrists. Fitting a much shorter stem helped me a lot, but then my bike is a little too big anyway. I tried specialized BG gel gloves but found them really uncomfortable on the hoods. I've ended up with some Bontrager gel gloves from the LBS which seem to be much better, for me at least. I too suffer with the right elbow. It's more the top of the forearm, and to a lesser extent the left as well. I put that down to holding on too tight when descending, as I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to that. LOL. It's slowly getting better, but very slowly.


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hi Andy and Welcome to Cyclechat
> Nice to see someone fairly local to me (I normally live at Staines, vurrently flooded out and living at Ashford, Mdx).
> You seem to be doing well



Hi and thanks. I have a mate who cycles to Staines a fair bit from Slough, via Datchet/Old Windsor, its quite a nice ride but I like to go different places.
I managed Priest Hill in Old Windsor/Englefield Green for the first time the other day. That was a challenge haha, try it if you haven't, well worth the push and pain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

inkd said:


> Since I started cycling 18 months ago I would say 90% was commuting 20mile round trip, the odd 15-20 mile ride on my day off. Got my road bike 6 months ago and nothing changed up until a month ago when I got the Strava app on my phone. Since then I have more than doubled my average mileage and am now chasing the extra seconds for better times, I have pushed on to do longer rides and yesterday done my longest to date http://www.strava.com/activities/164442194
> *Are there any suggestions on how to train for longer rides or is it a case of pushing yourself for the extra mile or 2* ??



You've just done a 50 miler, so there is no reason why you can't go further now, it's just a matter of the ride taking longer. When doing a long ride I wouldn't worry about chasing extra seconds, just take your time, enjoy it and before you know it you will be back on here telling us you have done your first 100 miler.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jul 2014)

It was a rather warm 70 miles for me today with plenty of & a slight westerly breeze. The plan was to pace myself a little better given the warm weather but that went slightly to pot when I was already over target after going up my biggest hill. (I know its not that hilly round here! )

http://www.strava.com/activities/164870071


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

70.2 miles, that's awesome. Well done.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Hi and thanks. I have a mate who cycles to Staines a fair bit from Slough, via Datchet/Old Windsor, its quite a nice ride but I like to go different places.
> I managed Priest Hill in Old Windsor/Englefield Green for the first time the other day. That was a challenge haha, try it if you haven't, well worth the push and pain.


Yes I do hill repeats and do 2 x Tite Hill and 2 x Priest Hill before doing the rest of the ride
Tite Hill is the worst - get steeper near the top.
(There are worse ones of course but further away)


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I do hill repeats and do 2 x Titel Hill and 2 x Priest Hill before doing the rest of the ride
> Tite Hill is the worst



Good work, I'm trying to see hills as a good thing. I wont avoid them but my asthma hates them haha
Ah yes, I know it but not ridden it. Maybe I will do this hill next time I am out that way.


----------



## Biggler (12 Jul 2014)

Glad to see Mo is recovering well 

I went on a Velo29 arranged Sportive today and i must say it was run very well.

I chose to do the Short Challenge ride which was 38miles, 1700ft of climbing http://www.strava.com/activities/164846925

I feel knackered now but the worst feeling part of me is my forearms, really really sunny out there today. Don't forget sun protection like I did!

Lovely countryside






So hot even the sheep were hiding


----------



## whoosh (12 Jul 2014)

I consider myself a newbie - I started cycling August 2013 with a Boardman Hybrid, now just got a Planet X Pro Carbon, I did the Endeavour Sportive today too. Only the short one though but still had 1400ft of climb - 36 miles in 2hr:48 mins, avg 13 mph, there and back to start made it 42 miles, 3:09 avg 13.2mph. Now I have done over 2000 miles since 1st Aug 2013. I did most of the route yesterday to check that I could manage it. The only dodgy moment was at the bottom of the KIldale Killer Hill about a mile to the food stop - I nearly turned back as - - there was a big wet dirty puddle under the bridge and i was worried my new bike might get splashed and dirty!


----------



## Biggler (12 Jul 2014)

whoosh said:


> The only dodgy moment was at the bottom of the KIldale Killer Hill about a mile to the food stop - I nearly turned back as - - there was a big wet dirty puddle under the bridge and i was worried my new bike might get splashed and dirty!



I didn't like that decent, I felt it had lots of loose gravel for how steep and poor road it was, it was more like a farm track. Maybe I'm being a wuss though 

I started off at a similar time to you, last August too I think and progressed from a hybrid to a road bike, only done (very nearly) 1000 miles since then though.


----------



## Learnincurve (12 Jul 2014)

I just checked the brake pads on the bike I rode in the woods yesterday. The rubber on the back ones especially is pretty much non-existent. Oops


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2014)

@Biggler at this point in the year, it should be impossible to get burnt on a bike  you should already have your bas layer in place.
Thats the final straw, all the way back from Nottinghamshire ( about 25 miles) on 3 to 6 gears mainly around the the 15-19 range on the rear, I ground out the 100km in the end 
@Mo1959 62 and a bit miles at a bit over 14mph plenty of stops and another shifter consigned to the bin. I really darn't look at the other stats yet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Biggler at this point in the year, it should be impossible to get burnt on a bike  you should already have your bas layer in place.
> Thats the final straw, all the way back from Nottinghamshire ( about 25 miles) on 3 to 6 gears mainly around the the 15-19 range on the rear, I ground out the 100km in the end
> @Mo1959 62 and a bit miles at a bit over 14mph plenty of stops and another shifter consigned to the bin. I really darn't look at the other stats yet



I got burnt on back of my neck today despite having a great cycling tan already.

What happened with the bike?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I got burnt on back of my neck today despite having a great cycling tan already.
> 
> What happened with the bike?


Grow your hair then 
Dont ask, as far as I can make out part of the casing has broken making it very difficult to go down a gear ( i.e. from 5-4 4-3 ect) I can just get it to change sometimes with a lot of playing about, down tube shifters would have been easier. So much for seeing what a double was like having dropped the 16th and putting a 32th on (13/14/15/17/19/21/24/28/32) on a 52/42/30 but never used the 30 till the shifter farked up, I So I guess I better get the 8sp shifters back out.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2990411


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Grow your hair then
> Dont ask, as far as I can male out part of the casing has broken making it very difficult to go down a gear ( i.e. from 5-4 4-3 ect) I can just get it to change sometimes with a lot of playing about, down tube shifters would have been easier. So much for seeing what a double was like having dropped the 16th and putting a 32th on (13/14/15/17/19/21/24/28/32) on a 52/42/30 but never used the 30 till the shifter ****ed up, I So I guess I better get the 8sp shifters back out.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2990411



Sorry to hear about your problems nigel. Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2014)

@welsh dragon I really can't afford it any more, 705 was playing up, but i think thats a memory problem, had to reset it several times and really thankful for the R20 at least it recorded the rider with out hitch even though it show 700ft less elevation, not that it was hilly in anyway


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Grow your hair then
> Dont ask, as far as I can male out part of the casing has broken making it very difficult to go down a gear ( i.e. from 5-4 4-3 ect) I can just get it to change sometimes with a lot of playing about, down tube shifters would have been easier. So much for seeing what a double was like having dropped the 16th and putting a 32th on (13/14/15/17/19/21/24/28/32) on a 52/42/30 but never used the 30 till the shifter ****ed up, I So I guess I better get the 8sp shifters back out.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2990411



You made good time considering the gearing problems


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You made good time considering the gearing problems


Cheers it didn't feel like it at times, and all I really looked at were the Km's and the cad as the 705 was next to usless once i had reset it once, as for as miles ect were concerned just as well it primary use is mapping which it was naff at today re memory probs i think, and yea I did catch the sun too but more concerned with the number of mosquitoes we seem to have these days as they make a bee line for me any time i stop in shade


----------



## morrisman (12 Jul 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to try something I've failed at twice so far, if it goes well I'll tell you, if not I may well cry


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try something I've failed at twice so far, if it goes well I'll tell you, if not I may well cry



Come on spill the beans


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (12 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try something I've failed at twice so far, if it goes well I'll tell you, if not I may well cry


Cry .. And then tell us  Because we are lovely and supportive


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try something I've failed at twice so far, if it goes well I'll tell you, if not I may well cry


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Jul 2014)

I couldn't believe the weather yesterday. It started out grey and drizzly, then turned very sunny and hot. Then, as I was arriving home it turned into a thunder storm. It was a very long day on the bike for me yesterday. I went on a canals ride around London, passing primrose hill, London zoo, Buckingham palace and Big Ben, to name only a few attractions. My husband decided he was going to cycle home, but my son wanted to get the train. A decision needed to be made. I decided to cycle home with my husband. It took us several hours and I finally arrived home around 7pm. At least I feel that I'm able to do the mileage for my London to Southend ride next week and yesterday's ride was done on my hybrid, not my road bike.

Here is the ride. http://www.strava.com/activities/165015251

It doesn't show the mile ride to the station, or about a mile after our lunch stop in Primrose hill, when I forgot to turn the garmin back on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I couldn't believe the weather yesterday. It started out grey and drizzly, then turned very sunny and hot. Then, as I was arriving home it turned into a thunder storm. It was a very long day on the bike for me yesterday. I went on a canals ride around London, passing primrose hill, London zoo, Buckingham palace and Big Ben, to name only a few attractions. My husband decided he was going to cycle home, but my son wanted to get the train. A decision needed to be made. I decided to cycle home with my husband. It took us several hours and I finally arrived home around 7pm. At least I feel that I'm able to do the mileage for my London to Southend ride next week and yesterday's ride was done on my hybrid, not my road bike.
> 
> Here is the ride. http://www.strava.com/activities/165015251
> 
> It doesn't show the mile ride to the station, or about a mile after our lunch stop in Primrose hill, when I forgot to turn the garmin back on.



Good ride there - I was born in Dartford (many, many years ago) and I rarely go back to that part of the world.

Your route log made me remember how flat it is down there!


----------



## creashor (13 Jul 2014)

10th ride down and almost 2 stone lost 

First ride
Last ride 

I'm enjoying it so much; it's great to be on a bike again after years of doing nothing.

Cheers


----------



## Leescfc79 (13 Jul 2014)

creashor said:


> 10th ride down and almost 2 stone lost
> 
> First ride
> Last ride
> ...



Great improvement in a short time, well done on the weight loss too!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2014)

creashor said:


> 10th ride down and almost 2 stone lost
> 
> First ride
> Last ride
> ...



Well done. Excellent. Keep up the good work. And give yourself a pat on the back for the weight loss.


----------



## Squid lips (13 Jul 2014)

First 10 mile ride round the local villages around barrow yesterday .
Legs hurting a lot ,felt like my lungs were hanging out my ar** hole Lol 
Did it in 1hr 15


----------



## moo (13 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Grow your hair then
> Dont ask, as far as I can make out part of the casing has broken making it very difficult to go down a gear ( i.e. from 5-4 4-3 ect) I can just get it to change sometimes with a lot of playing about, down tube shifters would have been easier. So much for seeing what a double was like having dropped the 16th and putting a 32th on (13/14/15/17/19/21/24/28/32) on a 52/42/30 but never used the 30 till the shifter ****ed up, I So I guess I better get the 8sp shifters back out.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/2990411



Might be similar to my shifter. The plastic which prevents the cable end from jumping out broke clean off. As a result the cable keeps slipping in and out of position, and after a while it won't shift at all because it gets jammed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Might be similar to my shifter. The plastic which prevents the cable end from jumping out broke clean off. As a result the cable keeps slipping in and out of position, and after a while it won't shift at all because it gets jammed.


Something similar but I think it might have to do with the ratchet not engaging. By the end i had learnt how to get a couple more lower gears but it meant a lot of fishing around, just glad it was a triple. Well for the final hill anyway.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2014)

18.3 miles @ 14.85 mph av' over fairly hilly route - legs felt iffy up one very steep but mercifully only 150m long bit. I would've scared the crap out of pigs living in flimsy houses had there been any nearby......

Long day in mountains yesterday made me feel like not going out but heroically I did and I am treating myself to a slab of home made ginger cake as a reward.

My new Endura FS260 Bib Shorts are very nice and no longer do I look like I have been assembled at the waist from two ill-matched parts.

They have less obvious padding than my old Maddison shorts which always felt nappy-ish but they were v.comfy nonetheless.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2014)

Bit off more than I could chew this morning
Had Planned about 56 miles with 4 good hiils

Set off over Hamptin Court Bridge - mistake- the flower show is on now
Lots of cars

After that good ride down to Box Hill and took it easy up the hill, not looked at the stats too much yet.

Went down and headed for a new climb for me Coldharbour Lane
To get to it went through the centre of Dorking.
It sarted not so bad but ramped up and seemed to go on for ever
Nice countryside but now the rain was starting
OK it weas not so bad but with a number of steep descents I had to be careful

Definitely a hard hill

THen go to Leith Hill
I did do this before
Rain was intermittent

I was already tired but made it up ok

Got to the junction after it and according to plan I should have been going for a shorter but tougher hill, which I did before.
Instead did a diversion through Dorking again and more or less retraced my steps.
I was tired and had to push myself to keep going
Shut up legs

58.9 miles @ 13.7 mph (Garmin)
3045 feet of climbing

http://www.strava.com/activities/165336206


----------



## moo (13 Jul 2014)

creashor said:


> 10th ride down and almost 2 stone lost
> 
> First ride
> Last ride
> ...



2 stone lost in one month is impressive. You can afford to enjoy a few more cakes after each ride and lose the rest at steady pace


----------



## puffinbilly (13 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 18.3 miles @ 14.85 mph av' over fairly hilly route - legs felt iffy up one very steep but mercifully only 150m long bit. I would've scared the crap out of pigs living in flimsy houses had there been any nearby......
> 
> Long day in mountains yesterday made me feel like not going out but heroically I did and I am treating myself to a slab of home made ginger cake as a reward.
> 
> .



Good to see you returning to form @SpokeyDokey - your speed seems to be back - I've been doing some of the roads in the Lakes recently and some tough climbs so hard to keep a decent speed. Although Keswick to Grasmere over Dunmail pass was quick.

Mostly local rides recently and trying to average 25 miles a day for the month - already 32 miles behind - speed seems to be improving with the more miles put in.


----------



## BAtoo (13 Jul 2014)

2003 miles this year to date 
Average ride 30 miles; 155 hours; 12.9 mph

I'm quite pleased considering I only re-started riding last August (450 miles last year) and had the Winter (Dec-Feb inclusive) off, am nearly 60 & work full-time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Good to see you returning to form @SpokeyDokey - your speed seems to be back - I've been doing some of the roads in the Lakes recently and some tough climbs so hard to keep a decent speed. Although Keswick to Grasmere over Dunmail pass was quick.
> 
> Mostly local rides recently and trying to average 25 miles a day for the month - already 32 miles behind - speed seems to be improving with the more miles put in.



You'll be miles fitter than me then!

I would see Keswick to Grasmere as an expedition!

The climb out of Keswick town centre would be enough for me let alone the flog up to the top of the pass after Dunmail Raise!

I'll stick to the mountains in that part of the world - on 11 Aug my mate and I are doing the entire Helvellyn Ridge from Ambleside up over Fairfield then Helvellyn and all the way to Clough Head and finishing with a drop down into Threlkeld. Long, long day but I know I can manage that.

Cycling is hard work!


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2014)

Well dspite any sceptic I say chapeau to Martin


----------



## creashor (13 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> 2 stone lost in one month is impressive. You can afford to enjoy a few more cakes after each ride and lose the rest at steady pace



I'm losing at about 3lb a week now. The first week was a stone but that's not a surprise - mostly fluid. 

I'm aiming for 3lb a week At my size it's a sensible rate of loss. 

Thanks for replying, appreciated.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jul 2014)

Tried a family ride this afternoon but the little one was having none of it, so we abandoned that idea and I went out with Max 

http://www.strava.com/activities/165386370

The longest ride he has done so far.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2014)

creashor said:


> I'm losing at about 3lb a week now. The first week was a stone but that's not a surprise - mostly fluid.
> 
> I'm aiming for 3lb a week At my size it's a sensible rate of loss.
> 
> Thanks for replying, appreciated.


You only lose roughly about 20-30% of the calories used as fat the rest are carbs, this is dependent on how you ride, keeping your H.R. down will burn more fat than a higher H.R. you will use approx 35-50 cals (both fat & carbs) a mile.
According to the Bryton site and using my Rider 20 (not the best for calculating anything like this) I used 3,800 cals (this is unusually higher than I think it should be)
2305 as carbs and 1498 as fat (this is unusually high as I had problems with the bike yesterday), any as to lose 1lb of body fat you need to burn off 3,500cals (of fat not total) so in yesterdays example over the 62 miles or so I would have lost just under 1/2lb 
To summarise I rode 62 miles used 3805 cals of which 1498 were fat cals or 24 a mile its usually about half this, so to lose one pound of body fat at that rate I would need to do 3500/24= 145 miles. But remember The R20 is not the most accurate ( the cals tend to be high) and yesterdays ride was unusual. I reckon riding on its own I would need to cover about 300 easy riding miles or so to lose one pound of body fat, the thing is the more unfit you are the more you use, it starts to get complex.


----------



## morrisman (13 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try something I've failed at twice so far, if it goes well I'll tell you, if not I may well cry


Turns out no tears were needed.
On 24-Oct-13 I entered the St Cripins Day Night ride to ride m first 100 miler, as it turned out it was part of last years monsoon season so jacked it in after 25 odd miles soaked to the skin and frozen (so poorly equipped and, to be honest, not really fit enough.

Tried again on 11-Mar-14 but shipped the rear derailleur into the back wheel so ended up doing 40 odd miles, half off it on a single speed.
Today I completed the course, 101 miles, my first proper century 
Average of 14.6 mph which seeing as 30 odd miles are in central London is OK by me.

http://www.strava.com/activities/165463232


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You only lose roughly about 20-30% of the calories used as fat the rest are carbs, this is dependent on how you ride, keeping your H.R. down will burn more fat than a higher H.R. you will use approx 35-50 cals (both fat & carbs) a mile.
> According to the Bryton site and using my Rider 20 (not the best for calculating anything like this) I used 3,800 cals (this is unusually higher than I think it should be)
> 2305 as carbs and 1498 as fat (this is unusually high as I had problems with the bike yesterday), any as to lose 1lb of body fat you need to burn off 3,500cals (of fat not total) so in yesterdays example over the 62 miles or so I would have lost just under 1/2lb
> To summarise I rode 62 miles used 3805 cals of which 1498 were fat cals or 24 a mile its usually about half this, so to lose one pound of body fat at that rate I would need to do 3500/24= 145 miles. But remember The R20 is not the most accurate ( the cals tend to be high) and yesterdays ride was unusual. I reckon riding on its own I would need to cover about 300 easy riding miles or so to lose one pound of body fat, *the thing is the more unfit you are the more you use, *it starts to get complex.



I take comfort from this.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Turns out no tears were needed.
> On 24-Oct-13 I entered the St Cripins Day Night ride to ride m first 100 miler, as it turned out it was part of last years monsoon season so jacked it in after 25 odd miles soaked to the skin and frozen (so poorly equipped and, to be honest, not really fit enough.
> 
> Tried again on 11-Mar-14 but shipped the rear derailleur into the back wheel so ended up doing 40 odd miles, half off it on a single speed.
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Turns out no tears were needed.
> On 24-Oct-13 I entered the St Cripins Day Night ride to ride m first 100 miler, as it turned out it was part of last years monsoon season so jacked it in after 25 odd miles soaked to the skin and frozen (so poorly equipped and, to be honest, not really fit enough.
> 
> Tried again on 11-Mar-14 but shipped the rear derailleur into the back wheel so ended up doing 40 odd miles, half off it on a single speed.
> ...



Well done. Excellent effort.


----------



## morrisman (13 Jul 2014)

One of the high spots was meeting Benjamin and his dad riding up the Mall. Benjamin was only 4 and a half but his dad was teaching him road sense and traffic awareness.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Turns out no tears were needed.
> On 24-Oct-13 I entered the St Cripins Day Night ride to ride m first 100 miler, as it turned out it was part of last years monsoon season so jacked it in after 25 odd miles soaked to the skin and frozen (so poorly equipped and, to be honest, not really fit enough.
> 
> Tried again on 11-Mar-14 but shipped the rear derailleur into the back wheel so ended up doing 40 odd miles, half off it on a single speed.
> ...


Congratulations. I know exactly how you feel because I completed my first imperial century on Friday!
It's a nice feeling isn't it?


----------



## stevey (13 Jul 2014)

@morrisman well done on the century


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2014)

I did my first imperial century last June, yesterday I completed my tenth, at this rate I will have done 100 100s in another 9 years


----------



## spooks (13 Jul 2014)

Did my last big (ish) ride today before cycling to Paris in 10 days time. Went to Reigate to find a few hills in preparation since the New Forest isn't the lumpiest place ever. Wimped out of the 80 miler because my legs were feeling a bit wimpy. The worse bit was the little lump 1 mile from the end. Killer. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/165490728/


----------



## Trevor_P (13 Jul 2014)

84 days after taking up cycling, first imperial Century.

http://www.strava.com/activities/165494580

It's fairly flat. At 95km, I thought I'd struggle to finish, but seemed to find a second wind and breezed back comfortably. Knee playing up a bit, but I expected that. Neck stiff as hell. Small ache in top of left thigh, but otherwise feeling really good.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> 84 days after taking up cycling, first imperial Century.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/165494580
> 
> It's fairly flat. At 95km, I thought I'd struggle to finish, but seemed to find a second wind and breezed back comfortably. Knee playing up a bit, but I expected that. Neck stiff as hell. Small ache in top of left thigh, but otherwise feeling really good.



Well done. Another one who deserves a pat on the back


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2014)

All I can say about today is the bike is back to an 8sp.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> All I can say about today is the bike is back to an 8sp.



Is that good or bad Nigel?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that good or bad Nigel?


Bad as that shifter isn't great, and I dont have any 7sp cogs to put the 7sp on. Looks like it will have to be a 10sp Tiagra triple, so a new FD, Cassette and chain along with the shifters about £160 so much for some new clothes.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Bad as that shifter isn't great, and I dont have any 7sp cogs to put the 7sp on. Looks like it will have to be a 10sp Tiagra triple, so a new FD, Cassette and chain along with the shifters about £160 so much for some new clothes.



Sorry to hear of your problems. Hope everything sorts itself out for the better.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems. Hope everything sorts itself out for the better.


Its one thing after another, still worried about the rear wheel failing again, that was ear marked as the next purchase.


----------



## Eribiste (13 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Tried a family ride this afternoon but the little one was having none of it, so we abandoned that idea and I went out with Max
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/165386370
> 
> The longest ride he has done so far.



Kudos to Max, that's a good one!


----------



## AndyWilliams (13 Jul 2014)

Well done everyone, you have all been putting in the effort. Good times 

I had been debating what to do this weekend, big ride (to me) of 45 miles or a couple 20's. Well I left my house today and rode to Central London and back, this is the furthest I have been ever, on any bike.
I found it pretty easy and very enjoyable, just the number of cars in London today was mental. I got home with a few miles spare in my legs. Feeling OK as it goes. Chuffed to bits, even if I am a short way off 50 miles. EDIT: I realise my saddle is low, the bike is second hand from a much taller friend, also my bad back wont let me lean over like most of you do. I am very comfortable as it is, 49 miles with no issues


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Jul 2014)

Eribiste said:


> Kudos to Max, that's a good one!


Cheers, he was fine at the end and well capable of going further. I can see a big ride coming soon.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

I think I did not drank enough in yesterday's ride, judging by what I had when I got home.
Did not feel so warm but will take that as a lesson


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Well done everyone, you have all been putting in the effort. Good times
> 
> I had been debating what to do this weekend, big ride (to me) of 45 miles or a couple 20's. Well I left my house today and rode to Central London and back, this is the furthest I have been ever, on any bike.
> I found it pretty easy and very enjoyable, just the number of cars in London today was mental. I got home with a few miles spare in my legs. Feeling OK as it goes. Chuffed to bits, even if I am a short way off 50 miles. EDIT: I realise my saddle is low, the bike is second hand from a much taller friend, also my bad back wont let me lean over like most of you do. I am very comfortable as it is, 49 miles with no issues


Only been near central London as far as Clapham COmmon for the London to Brighton
(Actually in the distant past I cycled from Waterloo to LiverPool Street Station)

Yes another not from yesterday's ride is to fiddle further with saddle height, If descending on the drops, my thighs are too near my chest. I have gradually got used to sometimes riding on the drops, it helps into the wind.
Also some lubing needs to be done, chain and gears will need a clean firts though


----------



## Arualsti (14 Jul 2014)

Another day, another slightly longer bike ride! 7.6 miles today. I didn't aim for a fast past, just took my time and admired the scenery. I had to walk with my bike through some parts anyway, a lot of gravel paths and I didn't feel comfortable cycling on them, especially going up hill. It was a new route too, one that I had never walked/driven by, so I had to stop and start a lot, checking my phone for directions.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Only been near central London as far as Clapham COmmon for the London to Brighton
> (Actually in the distant past I cycled from Waterloo to LiverPool Street Station)
> 
> Yes another not from yesterday's ride is to fiddle further with saddle height, If descending on the drops, my thighs are too near my chest. I have gradually got used to sometimes riding on the drops, it helps into the wind.
> Also some lubing needs to be done, chain and gears will need a clean firts though


I can be deceptive especially at speed as there is always a breeze evaporating any sweat helping to cool you.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

Strava fixed the one segment from Thursday's rode Box Hill was climbed in 10 mins 15 seconds
Next best was 11 mins 43.
Gradients are not too sever so it is an execise it keeping a good pace without going too hard.

The same sergment again did not show on yesterday's ride
The red is the segment and the green and grey is what the gps thinks I went (up and down)







Also Leith Hill segment did not show up on yesterday's ride but manually chexking, I don't think it was a quick as the previous time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Strava fixed the one segment from Thursday's rode Box Hill was climbed in 10 mins 15 seconds
> Next best was 11 mins 43.
> Gradients are not too sever so it is an execise it keeping a good pace without going too hard.
> 
> ...


How have you got you recording set up Bob, every second or on smart, i used to get some wayward tracks on the 500 through wooded areas ect..


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Jul 2014)

Still knocking up the miles with OH

http://www.strava.com/activities/165743639


----------



## Steady (14 Jul 2014)

Hit my week day route faster than usual today, I'd love my legs to take the credit but I'm thinking its too much of a concidence that I pumped the tyres up.  

http://www.strava.com/activities/165780628 Managed to get my QOM back on a straight segment - well at least equaled the speed of the lady who took it! 

I've done just over 300 miles on my road bike now so I guess it's about time I gave it some mechcanical attention too, need to pick up some chain lube now.


----------



## Learnincurve (14 Jul 2014)

Split my ride into 3 today, actually did 22.3 miles. Needed to do some checks to see which way to the main path was quicker, shorter or both. Went on the hybrid because I'm waiting on new brake blocks for the MTB. Fairly uneventful ride apart form the bit where I legitimately got to 30.1mph for about half a second while screaming a bit. There is an insane dip thing, it's something like -13% then +12% and this was the first time I didn't wuss out and brake.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2014)

Hmmmm - rain has caused loss of interest in cycling today.

I'm a fair weather everything kinda guy!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmmm - rain has caused loss of interest in cycling today.
> 
> I'm a fair weather everything kinda guy!



That makes 2 of us. Its raining here as well, that really fine soft rain. I think we are in for a real storm later. I don't like getting on my bike in this weather either. I have made jam instead.  but the weather is going to get better i understand. At least your not on your own.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That makes 2 of us. Its raining here as well, that really fine soft rain. I think we are in for a real storm later. I don't like getting on my bike in this weather either. I have made jam instead.  but the weather is going to get better i understand. At least your not on your own.



This was nice soft rain but now it is heading towards stair-roddy rain.

I can't stand cycling in the rain, walking in the rain and hiking/climbing in the rain - makes what should be a pleasure......purgatory. I have had enough epics getting off the tops of mountains in really nasty weather to last me a lifetime and these days if it's not fine weather I avoid all my outdoor pursuits and sit on the sofa reading or foruming etc.

If it's strawberry jam please send some my way - thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This was nice soft rain but now it is heading towards stair-roddy rain.
> 
> I can't stand cycling in the rain, walking in the rain and hiking/climbing in the rain - makes what should be a pleasure......purgatory. I have had enough epics getting off the tops of mountains in really nasty weather to last me a lifetime and these days if it's not fine weather I avoid all my outdoor pursuits and sit on the sofa reading or foruming etc.
> 
> If it's strawberry jam please send some my way - thanks.



Sorry to disappoint you. Its blackcurrant jam, made with my own blackcurrants.


----------



## AndyWilliams (14 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Only been near central London as far as Clapham COmmon for the London to Brighton
> (Actually in the distant past I cycled from Waterloo to LiverPool Street Station)
> 
> Yes another not from yesterday's ride is to fiddle further with saddle height, If descending on the drops, my thighs are too near my chest. I have gradually got used to sometimes riding on the drops, it helps into the wind.
> Also some lubing needs to be done, chain and gears will need a clean firts though



I find London cycling awesome, been doing it for years on the MTB in a group of 4/5. Just need to get comfortable with so many cars and traffic lights. 
Yesterday I was alone and used to road bike, was super busy and kinda slowed me down to be honest. Me and a few mates are going to do our own night ride in London, last train in, first train out, spend the time riding all over the place.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to disappoint you. Its blackcurrant jam, made with my own blackcurrants.


any jam butty after a ride , the only things I dont like doing in the rain is gardening and working on cars.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sorry to disappoint you. Its blackcurrant jam, made with my own blackcurrants.


shame you are not on my route for next week... this the closest I get to you is...actually I'm not sure... but I am venturing into south wales and hope that there will not be any welsh dragons... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/northwich-to-ogmore-by-sea-tour.160247/


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> shame you are not on my route for next week... this the closest I get to you is...actually I'm not sure... but I am venturing into south wales and hope that there will not be any welsh dragons... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/northwich-to-ogmore-by-sea-tour.160247/



Ah. Don't worry. Your safe. I'm in powys, towards north Wales. About 26 miles south east of Aberystwyth.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Ah. Don't worry. Your safe. I'm in powys, towards north Wales. About 26 miles south east of Aberystwyth.


At least I won't get eaten by your welsh dragon... I think I only get as close as Brecon.... southern welsh dragons are softies.... (my maternal grandmother's family is from south wales....)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Jul 2014)

My choices are Sora 9sp, and either a Tiagra or 105 triple 10sp I can save a bit on the chain and cassette i.e. KMC 10sp x73 and tiagra cassette's I can get a 105 set for £132 and Tiagra for £107 Sora just £90- 100, As much as I like the sound of the 105 the Tiagra sounds easier to maintain regarding cabling and setting up (just the same as the Sora) the down side I dont like the gear indicators, this applies to the Sora i currently have. I could have a 105 triple set up for about £165 in total tiagra about £140, because i suspect the FD will work as it is.

OR I could just quit, this last one sounds like a plan as it will be 2 1/2 months at least before I can do the Tiagra/105 the Sora in about 6 weeks. In the mean time the bike works on the 8sp but its down shifts are very poor though they work, but couldn't be sure about longer journeys.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> OR I could just quit, this last one sounds like a plan


I am thinking about quitting 2014 and resurfacing next year. So far, Dad being quite ill, badly broken collar bone and this morning I stupidly left one of my windows open too wide and my little Siamese indoor cat got out while I was at the shops and I haven't seen her for 7 hours. Starting to fear the worst.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I am thinking about quitting 2014 and resurfacing next year. So far, Dad being quite ill, badly broken collar bone and this morning I stupidly left one of my windows open too wide and my little Siamese indoor cat got out while I was at the shops and I haven't seen her for 7 hours. Starting to fear the worst.


wait til she needs to be fed, she will be back. Dogs are the same just their dusk is about a couple of hours after ours so they tend to come home later than you hope for... but I will cross my fingers for you and hope you let us know good news before 8am tomorrow morning (when I am off - I have to know she is back safely so please lie to me if necessary!)


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn She had gone in to my neighbour's house by mistake and she chased her not realising she was mine so I'm worried how far she will have gone. She is such a timid little thing and is only used to me and the dog. Only hope is she hasn't gone too far and might try and get home when it is quieter/darker. I will keep the windows wide open all night and hope she has the sense to jump back in if she makes it home.


----------



## Mandragora (14 Jul 2014)

Newbie progress this week:

Done a couple of rides on new routes (as well as plodding round the regular 'block' route most evenings), and upped my average speed on a couple of them to the astonishing high of being over 12mph on rides lasting longer than an hour (but still less than two hours!).
Had a new PB for 'fastest speed' on a ride yesterday. A scary 25 mph. Well, I would have been scared if I'd realised it at the time. Thus, not really a PB, because it was more by accident than design.

Sought advice on, and bought, a new handlebar bag, thanks to replies given to a question thread I started.
Been called a 'fool' in a reply for saying that I thought that a helmet and a high viz garment were useful things to get when starting out riding.
Yep, I think I've been blooded  I've enjoyed the forum so far, and especially wanted to say thanks to those other users who went out of their way to post replies on the 'Welcome mat' and also to my inane witterings on this thread. It has made me cycle a bit more, and a bit more confidently. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Mandragora (14 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn She had gone in to my neighbour's house by mistake and she chased her not realising she was mine so I'm worried how far she will have gone. She is such a timid little thing and is only used to me and the dog. Only hope is she hasn't gone too far and might try and get home when it is quieter/darker. I will keep the windows wide open all night and hope she has the sense to jump back in if she makes it home.


 Fingers crossed for you, Mo. I hope she turns up safe and well.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Newbie progress this week:
> 
> Done a couple of rides on new routes (as well as plodding round the regular 'block' route most evenings), and upped my average speed on a couple of them to the astonishing high of being over 12mph on rides lasting longer than an hour (but still less than two hours!).
> Had a new PB for 'fastest speed' on a ride yesterday. A scary 25 mph. Well, I would have been scared if I'd realised it at the time. Thus, not really a PB, because it was more by accident than design.
> ...



Won't worry about the ones calling you an idiot re a helmet and high viz. Its horses for courses. Each to his own. Just because some don't think they are needed, doesn't mean anything. If you think they are necessary, and they make you feel safer, then they are essential equipment.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn She had gone in to my neighbour's house by mistake and she chased her not realising she was mine so I'm worried how far she will have gone. She is such a timid little thing and is only used to me and the dog. Only hope is she hasn't gone too far and might try and get home when it is quieter/darker. I will keep the windows wide open all night and hope she has the sense to jump back in if she makes it home.



Hope you find her Mo. Cats have an uncanny habit of being able to find they're way back home, even house cats. And don't give up on the cycling this year either.Give yourself time to heal, then see how you feel. Even if you want to take the rest of the year off, and re evaluate your whole cycling ethos, your help and advise is much appreciated, wanted, and needed on this thread.


----------



## Mandragora (14 Jul 2014)

Thanks, Welsh Dragon. I didn't worry, to be honest - it's a forum, and there's always going to be differences of opinions; what I thought was interesting was that I'd obviously strayed into a Hotly Debated Topic without even realising it. I soon stepped back out of the room and closed the door quietly. Every forum will have the equivalent HDT's , I know, which is why they all offer an Ignore button too!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Thanks, Welsh Dragon. I didn't worry, to be honest - it's a forum, and there's always going to be differences of opinions; what I thought was interesting was that I'd obviously strayed into a Hotly Debated Topic without even realising it. I soon stepped back out of the room and closed the door quietly. Every forum will have the equivalent HDT's , I know, which is why they all offer an Ignore button too!



Yes everytime someone mentions helmets, there is a loud groan from certain sectors here. Some can be quite vitriolic in they're opinions. Just ignore the more hardcore people with immovable opinions and you won't go far wrong. And the people here are always ready and willing to help. Good luck


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> Newbie progress this week:
> 
> Done a couple of rides on new routes (as well as plodding round the regular 'block' route most evenings), and upped my average speed on a couple of them to the astonishing high of being over 12mph on rides lasting longer than an hour (but still less than two hours!).
> Had a new PB for 'fastest speed' on a ride yesterday. A scary 25 mph. Well, I would have been scared if I'd realised it at the time. Thus, not really a PB, because it was more by accident than design.
> ...



Re helmet & hi-vis garment. I think you are far from a fool - I wear both every time I ride. So we can be fools together if you want. Each to their own of course but you just do what you think is right.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn She had gone in to my neighbour's house by mistake and she chased her not realising she was mine so I'm worried how far she will have gone. She is such a timid little thing and is only used to me and the dog. Only hope is she hasn't gone too far and might try and get home when it is quieter/darker. I will keep the windows wide open all night and hope she has the sense to jump back in if she makes it home.



Hope this all ends ok Mo - keep us all up to speed.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I am thinking about quitting 2014 and resurfacing next year. So far, Dad being quite ill, badly broken collar bone and this morning I stupidly left one of my windows open too wide and my little Siamese indoor cat got out while I was at the shops and I haven't seen her for 7 hours. Starting to fear the worst.



You've got a lot going on Mo plus your operation hassles won't be helping at all.

I was really down about my enforced hiatus which lasted best part of 5 months.

Strangely, once I realised that my Consultant and Lovely Wife were right about me being an idiot even to attempt riding my bike or hiking in the mountains until I was well on the road to recovery - I was then able to make the decision to stop trying to do anything at all and I promptly took the pressure off myself.

I found it useful to put a hard date on my restart which also helped me forget about it if you see what I mean.

Maybe take your break Mo and then come back with a bang in 2015?


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I am thinking about quitting 2014 and resurfacing next year. So far, Dad being quite ill, badly broken collar bone and this morning I stupidly left one of my windows open too wide and my little Siamese indoor cat got out while I was at the shops and I haven't seen her for 7 hours. Starting to fear the worst.


Things seem to carry on when you're struggling
At least I have no injury problems touch wood

As you know I have had a succession of problems - cycling is my escape
At least doggy is now well again (apart from devouring a lot of uncooked rice!!)

I wob't go into half of int but some of these wind up Mrs Stonechat terribly, but I refuse to be bothered by the lesser worries

All I can say is try to keep your chin up and keep positive, Try to compartmentalise the negative thoughts and shut them away

I am sure yo're made of tough stuff!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Re helmet & hi-vis garment. I think you are far from a fool - I wear both every time I ride. So we can be fools together if you want. Each to their own of course but you just do what you think is right.


add day time lights on to that list as well... topic always worth avoiding. Go with what you feel is right for you @Mandragora and don't let others sway you. I will happily ride in black clothing on a black bike with black panniers, but I will always have my front & rear lights on 24/7 even in bright sunshine - shade is very dark in these conditions and I usually cycle leafy country lanes living rurally.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> add day time lights on to that list as well... topic always worth avoiding. shade is very dark in these conditions and I usually cycle leafy country lanes living rurally.


Ditto. I have always felt I got safer passes when using a blinking rear light in all but the sunniest of conditions.


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Jul 2014)

Did my first ever run (just up and down the road) in my new clipless pedals today. Found it quite tricky to get in the things (SPD-SL shimano jobbies). Felt more comfortable getting unclipped than i did getting clipped in. Once i was in though, and after relaxing into a bit (i felt a bit tense to start with), I started to see and feel the benefits of not having to concentrate on keeping my feet on the flats. My legs seemed to do less work overall, although i did feel a bit of muscle action that i wasnt used to. I think in the flats i did ride a bit pigeon toed and in the clip ins im a bit straighter. I might see how i go in this configuration and adjust as necessary.


----------



## Steady (14 Jul 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> Did my first ever run (just up and down the road) in my new clipless pedals today. Found it quite tricky to get in the things (SPD-SL shimano jobbies). Felt more comfortable getting unclipped than i did getting clipped in. Once i was in though, and after relaxing into a bit (i felt a bit tense to start with), I started to see and feel the benefits of not having to concentrate on keeping my feet on the flats. My legs seemed to do less work overall, although i did feel a bit of muscle action that i wasnt used to. I think in the flats i did ride a bit pigeon toed and in the clip ins im a bit straighter. I might see how i go in this configuration and adjust as necessary.



I think getting into clip less pedals puts me off more than getting off. 

There are quiet a few steep gradients on junctions where I always forget to gear down and I think if I had clip less pedals those would be the moments I'm off!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

Mandragora said:


> *Been called a 'fool' in a reply for saying that I thought that a helmet and a high viz garment were useful things to get when starting out riding.*
> Yep, I think I've been blooded  I've enjoyed the forum so far, and especially wanted to say thanks to those other users who went out of their way to post replies on the 'Welcome mat' and also to my inane witterings on this thread. It has made me cycle a bit more, and a bit more confidently. Onwards and upwards.


I will guaranty that over the next few months I will see "so called proper cyclists" get caught out in the evenings as the nights start to draw in, any thing that helps to build up confidence has to be a good thing, I have a hi-viz guilt but dont often wear it these days as it's pretty lose and my other jackets have plenty of reflective stuff on them, lights well I ride with lights if the conditions warranty it at any time of day. Helmet I forget I have it on. 

@Mo1959 hope your cat comes home safe.

@Mark1978 I dont clip in straight away even after a year a lot of the time, only had one moment unclipping as such but had one when as @Steady fears going up a steep hill and couldn't get rotating the pedals, but that might have happened even with clips, and a few close calls at home.


----------



## GreigM (15 Jul 2014)

Any sign of kitty @Mo1959 ?


----------



## Arualsti (15 Jul 2014)

10.5 miles today, up from barely being able to do 1 miles a couple of weeks ago. My bum is killing me and I have a few scratches from cycling too close to a bramble on a tiny cycle path, but overall I am feeling great!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2014)

Arualsti said:


> 10.5 miles today, up from barely being able to do 1 miles a couple of weeks ago. My bum is killing me and I have a few scratches from cycling too close to a bramble on a tiny cycle path, but overall I am feeling great!



Well done. I ripped my left leg to bits not long ago on a bramble sticking outmin the road. Ouch.

short sharp ride today as it's number 1 grandchilds 18th birthday today, so lots to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> Any sign of kitty @Mo1959 ?


Nope...nothing yet  Lay awake on top of the bed last night with the window wide open hoping she might appear but no joy so far.


----------



## moo (15 Jul 2014)

The gear lever broke completely riding home from work last night. In sympathy my body decided to bonk due to lack of food and a harder than usual days work. I was still 7 miles from home at this point but soldiered on at half my normal speed. I'll be keeping some emergency cakes at work from now on


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jul 2014)

I've been busy going out cycling with Sue recently which has been fun, but I did enjoy this blast this morning on my own;

http://www.strava.com/activities/166156818

Any sighting yet @Mo1959 ?


----------



## confusedcyclist (15 Jul 2014)

Forgot to log my outbound journey but this was my first long distance ride, from Leeds to Skipton and back. All in all 55 miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/165298502

Before this I was typically riding 8-16 miles a day. Now the 8 miles commute to work doesn't seem so far. Sadly I sprained my knee as it was also the first time I used SPDs so it will be a while before I can get back out there


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've been busy going out with Sue recently which has been fun, but I did enjoy this blast this morning on my own;
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/166156818
> 
> Any sighting yet @Mo1959 ?


Not yet Brian. That's over 24 hours now so getting pretty worrying. She must be starving. I thought hunger might have driven her to attempt to find home....it may yet, fingers crossed. On a more positive note, my visit to Ninewells to get my wound checked went well. It is healing nicely and got a lighter dressing on.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Jul 2014)

Well at least that's some good news Mo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> The *gear lever* broke completely riding home from work last night. In sympathy my body decided to bonk due to lack of food and a harder than usual days work. I was still 7 miles from home at this point but soldiered on at half my normal speed. I'll be keeping some emergency cakes at work from now on


I have been pricing kit 105 shifters, 105 cassette and a KMC chain £175 (Tiagra £22 less) O.H. has offered to loan me some money, the FD I have should work short term till I can offered a matching 105


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not yet Brian. That's over 24 hours now so getting pretty worrying. She must be starving. I thought hunger might have driven her to attempt to find home....it may yet, fingers crossed. On a more positive note, my visit to Ninewells to get my wound checked went well. It is healing nicely and got a lighter dressing on.


Cats are survivors Mo.


----------



## moo (15 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have been pricing kit 105 shifters, 105 cassette and a KMC chain £175 (Tiagra £22 less) O.H. has offered to loan me some money, the FD I have should work short term till I can offered a matching 105



Fair bit of money (albiet a nice upgrade) for a small broken part inside one shifter.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Fair bit of money (albiet a nice upgrade) for a small broken part inside one shifter.


Either that or a new 9sp Sora at £90-100, and I haven't had much luck with them recently, by the time someone has told me its unfixable ( I think part of the ratchet mechanism has failed) time off the road ect..... Like I said I could do the Tiagra for £22 less in fact I could get a set up for £142 using Tiagra shifters and a Tiagra rear cassette, but not really in the ratios I want, though i could use the 105 cassette instead pushing the price to the mid £150's, but my way of thinking is if this has got to be done you might as well spend the extra £22 at this stage, though not 100% sure i want 105's but I dont really want Tiagra's with the indicators, never used them on the Sora's always generally knew where I was, middle or either end is usually close enough, also I am not convinced going to 10sp will be any better as the extra gear is a 12th rear instead of the lower end (this comes from having smaller rings on the front), I have been looking at options to make a 13-30 (13/14/15/16/17/19/21/23/27/30 or something) but the problem is not to many cassettes to choice from I would really like to set up something like 13/14/15/16/17/18/19/21/24/28 but the only ones with an 18th are Ultegra and I would need to get a locking 13th I can get one but its over £10, i will look further into with more experience


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Jul 2014)

_finally _worked out the best route to Rother valley today, instead of going 8 miles to the start of the really nice bit, it's 4 miles, 2 miles of which being on a main road, which although busy, is nowhere near the death bringing insanity you find going the other way.


----------



## GreigM (15 Jul 2014)

Went out yesterday but was not feeling all that great so only did 8 miles (legs just felt heavy and weak) so headed out today not expecting much but felt much better and managed a new longest ride of 31 miles and it felt pretty hilly to me  - http://www.strava.com/activities/166207948


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> Went out yesterday but was not feeling all that great so only did 8 miles (legs just felt heavy and weak) so headed out today not expecting much but felt much better and managed a new longest ride of 31 miles and it felt pretty hilly to me  - http://www.strava.com/activities/166207948


Metric 1/2 century so long as you did 31.069 miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Either that or a new 9sp Sora at £90-100, and I haven't had much luck with them recently, by the time someone has told me its unfixable ( I think part of the ratchet mechanism has failed) time off the road ect..... Like I said I could do the Tiagra for £22 less in fact I could get a set up for £142 using Tiagra shifters and a Tiagra rear cassette, but not really in the ratios I want, though i could use the 105 cassette instead pushing the price to the mid £150's, but my way of thinking is if this has got to be done you might as well spend the extra £22 at this stage, though not 100% sure i want 105's but I dont really want Tiagra's with the indicators, never used them on the Sora's always generally knew where I was, middle or either end is usually close enough, also I am not convinced going to 10sp will be any better as the extra gear is a 12th rear instead of the lower end (this comes from having smaller rings on the front), I have been looking at options to make a 13-30 (13/14/15/16/17/19/21/23/27/30 or something) but the problem is not to many cassettes to choice from I would really like to set up something like 13/14/15/16/17/18/19/21/24/28 but the only ones with an 18th are Ultegra and I would need to get a locking 13th I can get one but its over £10, i will look further into with more experience



I was the same with the Tiagra indicators at first, but you quickly get used to them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was the same with the Tiagra indicators at first, but you quickly get used to them.


I have them on the Sora, something else that can wrong thats not needed at this sort of level, I can understand them on the Claris/Sora to someone getting into cycling, but from Tiagra up i don't think they are necessary, but I am not convinced of the gear cable running along the handle bars either, much more difficult to maintain, the extra gear really isn't much use to me where it is either Tiagra or 105, I was reading that the 105 FD will do a 22th range on the front, it was the fact 105 chainset is 30-39-50 that threw me a little, thats £18. I have been totting it up how much the bike would be worth to replace with its current parts and going with the 105 nearly £730 assuming £150 for the frame though its likely to be less than £100, this includes the bars, stem, saddle, seat post and wheels I have bought in the last year or so, next thing to change will be the frame, don't need to buy a new bike with all that kit on the Viking and I bet it still weighs 12+Kgs


----------



## RWright (15 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have been pricing kit 105 shifters, 105 cassette and a KMC chain £175 (Tiagra £22 less) O.H. has offered to loan me some money, the FD I have should work short term till I can offered a matching 105


 I wish shipping wasn't as expensive as it is from here to the UK. I have some 105 5600 shifters I would sell you cheap but you may not be interested in the 5600's. I changed them out for some 6700 Ultegras because the cables are hidden under the tape. I got them at Merlin. They had 105 5700s at a good price too. I would check there too. They may have them on sale.


----------



## Cold (15 Jul 2014)

Went out to do my first 100k today ended up doing 132K and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

http://www.strava.com/activities/166230211


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2014)

Cold said:


> Went out to do my first 100k today ended up doing 132K and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/166230211



Well done. Congratulations


----------



## bigmig (15 Jul 2014)

so finally got around to actually attaching the cadence and speed sensor to my bike and did one of my usual routes (Bedford loop) http://www.strava.com/activities/166314559 managed to get 14 PR's !!!. I was aiming to keep cadence at around 90 and I think it helped to improve my average speed a little as my riding speed was more even and less of pedal and coast. Average speed was 15mph pver a 31 mile ride which thus far is my best average speed for any distance over 20 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

@RWright Thanks Rocky, I could only see doubles, Ribble have the best price I have found for a triple of £132 for the pair, I can find cheaper double sets but not triples, not so many stock triples due to this infatuation of compact doubles , and the other thing I need the bike back fully functioning a.s.a.p. really, one thing for sure though I wont be buying any more shifters off ebay in future.

Edit the 105 5700/3 are the same with the cables hidden, this I have a few doubts about, but I think its the route I am going to take, there wont be a need to set up a 10sp triple once the 11sp starts to come down in price a bit a 39x32 is 32" and I suspect before long road kit will be 34 on the rear giving 30" 
and if a 13-34 on 39-53 is possible thats 30.17"-107.22" with a 13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-26-30-34 or something like, that will put an end to road triples.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

bigmig said:


> so finally got around to actually attaching the cadence and speed sensor to my bike and did one of my usual routes (Bedford loop) http://www.strava.com/activities/166314559 managed to get 14 PR's !!!. I was aiming to keep cadence at around 90 and I think it helped to improve my average speed a little as my riding speed was more even and less of pedal and coast. Average speed was 15mph pver a 31 mile ride which thus far is my best average speed for any distance over 20 miles.


I dont know how you have it set up but set the non-zero avg to off, this gives you the avg cad excluding the time not pedalling, which will be higher, the Rider 20 seems to do this automatically, but it could be that it only records every 3 seconds.


----------



## Cold (15 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done. Congratulations




Thanks I've been putting it off for a while but it was such a nice day today that I decided to go for it.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Jul 2014)

Nothing special about my ride today other than the fact that it took me to over 100,000 feet of climbing so far this year! Not bad for someone who lives in the "flat" New Forest. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/166235964


----------



## MattMM (15 Jul 2014)

And I'm back! After a last minute holiday in Mallorca prior to kicking off the new job last week, this was my first chance to get out on the bike for a coupla weeks. Did a short loop from my new workplace along the coast road in Aberdeen, so much for my prognosis of it'll be flatter than the outskirts of Glasgow....eeeeshhh. 1000+ feet of elevation in about 8 miles, the highlight being a sneaky wee 7%er just next to a sewage works. Lovely. The Roubaix coped admirably, absolutely loving the smooth ride and smooth 105 shifting. Coulda done with a 32 rear cog on the 7%er but it was a very small part of the ride so I'll learn to cope I guess. Great to be back in the saddle though....

http://www.strava.com/activities/166294298


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2014)

Dam it Ribble have 10% off till today, I don't get my money till Midnight  Triple 105 shifters, 105 cassette and 105 FD KMC chain less than £170 I could 

Mind you worse things happen. @Mo1959 hope things are ok.


----------



## stevey (15 Jul 2014)

Went out with the mrs tonight done this little effort
http://www.strava.com/activities/166411845

Very pleased she averaged her best speed by a country mile


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (15 Jul 2014)

Thinking of you @Mo1959 

I was beside myself when my old dog went missing and was gone for a week. I found her, thankfully. I hope pussy cat comes home soon x


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thinking of you @Mo1959
> 
> I was beside myself when my old dog went missing and was gone for a week. I found her, thankfully. I hope pussy cat comes home soon x


Thanks Lesley. A Facebook group member thought they had seen her quite a bit across town. Just been for a quick scout around before it got dark but no joy. Did see a woman in her garden near the area who has cats and left her my number just in case. Bedroom window is wide open again tonight and some food on the window sill. Even draped a worn sweatshirt of mine over the window for my scent. Lol. Clutching at straws but their sense of smell is much better than ours. Doesn't help not being able to drive just now either.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

Well its ordered got the discount too , so
Triple 105 5700/3 shifters ---£131.99
5700 10sp 12-27 cassette ----£24.99
KMC X10 (X10.93) Chain ---£17.75
Shimano 105(5703)Tple FD--£18.99
10% discount---------------------£19.37
Deliver Next Day------------------£3.99

Total--------------------------------£178.34

I know I could find a few items cheaper, but just made sense to order all together. I have also found these cassettes which are individual sprockets BBB 10 Speed though they are a little more expensive at £36 can make what I want with them


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well its ordered got the discount too , so
> Triple 105 5700/3 shifters ---£131.99
> 5700 10sp 12-27 cassette ----£24.99
> KMC X10 (X10.93) Chain ---£17.75
> ...



Good result for you - have fun fitting that lot!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well its ordered got the discount too , so
> Triple 105 5700/3 shifters ---£131.99
> 5700 10sp 12-27 cassette ----£24.99
> KMC X10 (X10.93) Chain ---£17.75
> ...



Well done Nigel. Looks like you got yourself a hell of a good deal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

@SpokeyDokey & @welsh dragon thanks, price is dropping with the new 11sp 105 kit. @SpokeyDokey the only thing I am a little worried about (apart the account saying awaiting payment confirmation) is the gear cable run, as I have never fitted concealed gear cables.
The payment problem, the account shows two references to the same order one saying waiting processing and validation of payment the other says credit hold, which I can't understand as I paid via paypal (never had an issue with chainreactions or any other payments I have made), bank shows the money as not in my account this will update later as overnight transaction dont show till the working day, paypal shows receipt and payment to Ribble, now this again may be an overnight thing with Ribble and will clear itself hopefully by 10 ish, if not I will have to contact them. however I have a bit of a dry stone wall to build the rest of the soil to shift, and I hope to get that done today, hoping that the parts arrive tomorrow (paid for next day) and that I can get everything fitted including the pedals (many thanks hopefully they will be here today) and a quick spin to test as I am at the Hospital Friday morning.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey & @welsh dragon thanks, price is dropping with the new 11sp 105 kit. @SpokeyDokey the only thing I am a little worried about (apart the account saying awaiting payment confirmation) is the gear cable run, as I have never fitted concealed gear cables.
> The payment problem, the account shows two references to the same order one saying waiting processing and validation of payment the other says credit hold, which I can't understand as I paid via paypal (never had an issue with chainreactions or any other payments I have made), bank shows the money as not in my account this will update later as overnight transaction dont show till the working day, paypal shows receipt and payment to Ribble, now this again may be an overnight thing with Ribble and will clear itself hopefully by 10 ish, if not I will have to contact them. however I have a bit of a dry stone wall to build the rest of the soil to shift, and I hope to get that done today, hoping that the parts arrive tomorrow (paid for next day) and that I can get everything fitted including the pedals (many thanks hopefully they will be here today) and a quick spin to test as I am at the Hospital Friday morning.



I have 105 on my bike Nigel and whilst I never fitted anything as it was on when I purchased it the under tape cable routing doesn't look too onerous - although saying that it probably takes longer than it looks!

I guess there are instructions on here somewhere from members who have done it themselves.

Mine come out top/back of the hoods and angle inwards to the front wheel and then go diagonally down across the front of the bars - maybe you use electrical tape to get the position right before taping?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Lesley. A Facebook group member thought they had seen her quite a bit across town. Just been for a quick scout around before it got dark but no joy. Did see a woman in her garden near the area who has cats and left her my number just in case. Bedroom window is wide open again tonight and some food on the window sill. Even draped a worn sweatshirt of mine over the window for my scent. Lol. Clutching at straws but their sense of smell is much better than ours. Doesn't help not being able to drive just now either.



Thinking of you Mo' - presume you have contacted local vets? They often have find a pet networks.

Any use?:

http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/index.php?gclid=CO6Nxty-yb8CFeyWtAodEmMAsQ


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have 105 on my bike Nigel and whilst I never fitted anything as it was on when I purchased it the under tape cable routing doesn't look too onerous - although saying that it probably takes longer than it looks!
> 
> I guess there are instructions on here somewhere from members who have done it themselves.
> 
> Mine come out top/back of the hoods and angle inwards to the front wheel and then go diagonally down across the front of the bars - maybe you use electrical tape to get the position right before taping?


Its not so much the cabling I do the brake cables, it's the angle of the gear cable run, but as it's such a popular range it can't be that bad, and lets face it I get all sorts of stuff working together, even put a 2nd radiator in a SWB landrover in the 90's for some extra heat in the rear.

Seems the order has gone through ok, like I guessed an overnight thing.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its not so much the cabling I do the brake cables, it's the angle of the gear cable run, but as it's such a popular range it can't be that bad, and lets face it I get all sorts of stuff working together, even put a 2nd radiator in a SWB landrover in the 90's for some extra heat in the rear.
> 
> Seems the order has gone through ok, like I guessed an overnight thing.



I think you'll find it has a 'natural' routing once you get going - there'll be pic's on here somewhere for sure. This might help:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8UvjI_lPtU


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

@SpokeyDokey I was watching this on BBC i-player
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00t6ylx/ride-of-my-life-the-story-of-the-bicycle


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thinking of you Mo' - presume you have contacted local vets? They often have find a pet networks.
> 
> Any use?:
> 
> http://www.animalsearchuk.co.uk/index.php?gclid=CO6Nxty-yb8CFeyWtAodEmMAsQ


Thanks. Have registered with it. It is worth a try. Neighbour is passing the vets this morning and is going to pop in. Someone thought they had a sighting last night but I think it was too far away but I shot out and had a wander around anyway and went back this morning about 4.30am when it is really quiet but no luck. From what I have been reading they are usually holed up quite close to home but just so terrified that they won't show themselves or even answer their own owner's voices.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

I don't know much about animals @Mo1959 so I am not much use, but my ex wife lost her cat on the way back from Cornwall to Manchester, they had to eventual leave it, but it turned up at their home (it was before we married), and I can vouch for this as we were a couple at the time, so don't ever give up, Name of the cat was Arthur.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its not so much the cabling I do the brake cables, it's the angle of the gear cable run, but as it's such a popular range it can't be that bad, and lets face it I get all sorts of stuff working together, even put a 2nd radiator in a SWB landrover in the 90's for some extra heat in the rear.
> 
> Seems the order has gone through ok, like I guessed an overnight thing.



 thank god


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks. Have registered with it. It is worth a try. Neighbour is passing the vets this morning and is going to pop in. Someone thought they had a sighting last night but I think it was too far away but I shot out and had a wander around anyway and went back this morning about 4.30am when it is really quiet but no luck. From what I have been reading they are usually holed up quite close to home but just so terrified that they won't show themselves or even answer their own owner's voices.


I am keeping fingers crossed for you
We get so attached to our pets


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jul 2014)

Nice run this morning to Windlesham.
THe outward part once past Chertsey to Windlesham is one of my favourite bits round here, quite wooded roads, so shelter against the sun in this weather too
27.8 mi @ 16.8 mph(Garmin) with 594 feet of climbing.
Remembered to drink enough too!!
http://www.strava.com/activities/166616085


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

Nasty day here - on/off drizzle & only 17C in the house.

Utterly miserable day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

Wall done, and more soil to shift.


----------



## RWright (16 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey & @welsh dragon thanks, price is dropping with the new 11sp 105 kit. @SpokeyDokey the only thing I am a little worried about (apart the account saying awaiting payment confirmation)* is the gear cable run, as I have never fitted concealed gear cables.*
> The payment problem, the account shows two references to the same order one saying waiting processing and validation of payment the other says credit hold, which I can't understand as I paid via paypal (never had an issue with chainreactions or any other payments I have made), bank shows the money as not in my account this will update later as overnight transaction dont show till the working day, paypal shows receipt and payment to Ribble, now this again may be an overnight thing with Ribble and will clear itself hopefully by 10 ish, if not I will have to contact them. however I have a bit of a dry stone wall to build the rest of the soil to shift, and I hope to get that done today, hoping that the parts arrive tomorrow (paid for next day) and that I can get everything fitted including the pedals (many thanks hopefully they will be here today) and a quick spin to test as I am at the Hospital Friday morning.


 
This may help, it is what I used when I installed mine. It is Ultegra but I have a feeling it will be similar, might be worth a quick look for a general idea. I would double check on some of the specifics of a different model.

View: http://vimeo.com/8613681


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

@RWright thanks I will look at it later.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2014)

Miserable day here as well. Drizzly and rather cool. Its cool in the house, but hot outside.... looks like we are in for a storm soon. Oh well. Never mind. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks. Have registered with it. It is worth a try. Neighbour is passing the vets this morning and is going to pop in. Someone thought they had a sighting last night but I think it was too far away but I shot out and had a wander around anyway and went back this morning about 4.30am when it is really quiet but no luck. From what I have been reading they are usually holed up quite close to home but just so terrified that they won't show themselves or even answer their own owner's voices.


Have you tried the "Dreamies" trick @Mo1959? When one of my little blighter's went AWOL for 2 days I was out morning noon & night shaking his treats bag until he decided to come out of the bushes!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Have you tried the "Dreamies" trick @Mo1959? When one of my little blighter's went AWOL for 2 days I was out morning noon & night shaking his treats bag until he decided to come out of the bushes!


Lol....unfortunately she is one of these rare cats that don't like Dreamies or any biscuit type food. I think I will risk getting done for being a burglar tonight and sneak around a few gardens checking under bushes, sheds, etc.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

Its on its way, now you watch the first day I go out it will ran.


----------



## Effyb4 (16 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 I hope your cat comes back soon, but don't give up hope. My cat came back home after 5 weeks being lost. He was bedraggled looking and skinny, but otherwise healthy. I don't know to this day where he got to.
@Nigelnaturist I'm sure your goodies will arrive soon. Good luck with fitting them.

My garmin 200 decided to die on Monday. The on button stopped working completely. An email to garmin got the reply that they could fix it for £53  but it wouldn't get here before my London to Southend ride on Sunday. I decided to buy a new Garmin touring, which arrived today.

It is all charged and ready to go, but it is too hot for me to ride at the moment.  I have to be quite careful in the heat due to heart problems. I hope to be able to go for a ride later and test it out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @Mo1959 I hope your cat comes back soon, but don't give up hope. My cat came back home after 5 weeks being lost. He was bedraggled looking and skinny, but otherwise healthy. I don't know to this day where he got to.
> @Nigelnaturist I'm sure your goodies will arrive soon. Good luck with fitting them.
> 
> My garmin 200 decided to die on Monday. The on button stopped working completely. An email to garmin got the reply that they could fix it for £53



EDIT, pointless post now @Effyb4 has edited their post (or I didn't read all of it )


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

@welsh dragon Looks like we are having the same weather - been absolutely chucking it down for quite a while now.

We have an upside down house and I was supposed to be painting the balustrades on the lounge balcony today but I had to abort and have rather sulkily left it for another day.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 

When we lived in Tunbridge Wells we had a British Longhair called Muffi.

She disappeared one night and we did all the usual stuff for a few days - to no avail.

Then, on the 6th day after her disappearance, we had given up hope by then, she casually strolled in looking a bit bedraggled and started meowing for her food.

Her 'brother' (Persian called Bonza) totally ignored her for 2 days!

Lord knows where she had been.

Hope your situation pans out as well as this.


----------



## Effyb4 (16 Jul 2014)

@Supersuperleeds Sorry I was editing my post while you were posting, because it had posted before I finished writing. Thanks for the info though


----------



## morrisman (16 Jul 2014)

Been to that there Lundun for a _Person on a Bike_ ride, shorts, Hawaiian Shirt, Tern Folder. Fab fun 30 odd miles from Marylebone out to the Woolwich Ferry and back at an average of 10mph 

The trip from Greenwich around the peninsular to the London Barrier on the Thames path is really interesting all sorts of derelict stuff if you, like me, like that sort of thing.

http://www.strava.com/activities/166743709


----------



## Learnincurve (16 Jul 2014)

Yay, hit my target of 10mph average on the first 10 miles of my ride without putting any effort in at all and dawdling a lot. (Why yes, yes it was slightly down hill most of the way).

Getting a bit sick of it being uphill all the way home though. At some point I should give going the brutal route another go, it's about 1800ft of climbing over 11 miles and then downhill most of the way back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

A pair of 105 triple 5700 went for £99+5 pp and a triple FD for £14.50+3.5, I got mine for an effective price of £118.79 for the shifters and £17.09.


----------



## Harv (16 Jul 2014)

Haven't been out for a while.

Need to motivate myself to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> Haven't been out for a while.
> 
> Need to motivate myself to get out tomorrow.


Get out, there motivated, or give me your bike let me get out, and you can do mine


----------



## Coggy (16 Jul 2014)

First ride out tonight in 3 weeks after 2 1/2 weeks of illness. 

Definitely feel my fitness has dropped a bit but so has my weight by over 3lbs which I am
Guessing could be down to lost muscle mass due to 2 weeks of being pretty much bed bound.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2014)

Coggy said:


> First ride out tonight in 3 weeks after 2 1/2 weeks of illness.
> 
> Definitely feel my fitness has dropped a bit but so has my weight by over 3lbs which I am
> *Guessing could be down to lost muscle mass due to 2 weeks of being pretty much bed bound*.


You don't lose it that quick, well I never have, took me nearly three months to really drop in performance. The thing i notice after two weeks is an increased H.R.


----------



## Robjps (17 Jul 2014)

Hi I have just started off after a 15 year gap from any form of active sport.I have got myself an entry level road bike (aero 100) just to see if I would enjoy riding? My main motivation is fitness at age 46 and to loose some weight while enjoying the outdoors which I love. 

My first ride 9 days ago was on my old MTB with my boss who had just brought a new £500 road bike,it was a very hot day and I basically thought I was going to die! 5.5miles took me 50mins and that made me buy the road bike the next day.It was a massive wake up call to me and also pretty embarrassing lol 

Since last week I have managed to complete the same 5.5miles 6 times on my new bike with my best time of 25mins with an av speed of 13mph.

Monday I did a 8.6mile route in 38mins av speed 13mph this route had some killer climbs 

My arse is very sore but I love it lol and I keep getting faster and stronger.I cant wait to see what I am like in 3 months?
Great site


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

@Robjps  quick escape , you make some rapid improvements, others take time I am still improving after 2 years.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You don't lose it that quick, well I never have, took me nearly three months to really drop in performance. The thing i notice after two weeks is an increased H.R.


I can lose muscle much faster than that @Nigelnaturist though I do finally have a medical explanation for it but it took years for it to be found. 

today is another sunny start here just outside of Hereford and I venture over into Welsh terriority today. short day of only 45 miles so can't help any of you out in the mileage game but you are all more than welcome to my suntan / sunburn that is also going to happen. yesterday I got through more than. 6l of water whilst out riding. it's proving hard to keep up with it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I didn't say it took that long to lose muscles mass I said to see a drop in my performance, and that after two weeks its unlikely to lose 3lb of muscle, and that if I stop for two weeks I get an increased HR. Fat is the first thing you will lose in weight as these are you body's natural food storage.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2014)

Robjps said:


> Hi I have just started off after a 15 year gap from any form of active sport.I have got myself an entry level road bike (aero 100) just to see if I would enjoy riding? My main motivation is fitness at age 46 and to loose some weight while enjoying the outdoors which I love.
> 
> My first ride 9 days ago was on my old MTB with my boss who had just brought a new £500 road bike,it was a very hot day and I basically thought I was going to die! 5.5miles took me 50mins and that made me buy the road bike the next day.It was a massive wake up call to me and also pretty embarrassing lol
> 
> ...



Hi. And welcome.  . The sore bum is a must at first i'm afraid. Don't worry, youll soon get used to the saddle. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## stevey (17 Jul 2014)

@Robjps keep at it dude more or less in tthe same boat too many years partying and the like gave up the beer took up cycling haven't looked back total weight loss 4st and the fittest I have ever been age 48.
Good luck on your journey 
P.s you'll soon be doing 10-15 miles as a warm up


----------



## stevey (17 Jul 2014)

@Robjps oh and welcome


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

is this sad or what,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

You dont want to see how sad I was last night, weighing components 
All my Rd's in grms




Pedals for one


----------



## Robjps (17 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> @Robjps keep at it dude more or less in tthe same boat too many years partying and the like gave up the beer took up cycling haven't looked back total weight loss 4st and the fittest I have ever been age 48.
> Good luck on your journey
> P.s you'll soon be doing 10-15 miles as a warm up



just what I wanted to hear stevey  I am very motivated by all the honest comments on here


----------



## morrisman (17 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist you make me feel so much better about my data nerdiness


----------



## Mark1978 (17 Jul 2014)

Had probably one of the best rides I've had last night. First longer ride on the new bike where i didn't end up getting a puncture halfway (which upset my rhythm a bit last time).

Also, first time out in anger using clipless pedals

http://www.strava.com/activities/166829318

Saw 2 barn owls, did a load of PBs and even managed to overtake a tractor (i hit just over 23 mph). Gotta love the countryside!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> @Nigelnaturist you make me feel so much better about my data nerdiness


The weight thing is just out of interest, I think the shifters are actually heavier than the Sora's, the frame is still the Viking so is heavy anyway.


----------



## stevey (17 Jul 2014)

Robjps said:


> just what I wanted to hear stevey  I am very motivated by all the honest comments on here



You're welcome, I know it helped me when I just couldn't be arsed.
Now I get annoyed when I am not on my bike ....


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The weight thing is just out of interest, I think the shifters are actually heavier than the Sora's, the frame is still the Viking so is heavy anyway.


I am following this in interest
Still reckon I can fit a 10 speed rear, it's not urgent if I don't mind spinning sometimes.I really have enough on my plate, but I do think the closer ratios would be good.
I am limited by wanting a 32 rear, that is unless I changed it to a triple!


----------



## moo (17 Jul 2014)

I'm keeping my Triban bodged for now and getting ready to buy the new bike. Trying to decide what bike to get is tough tho  The Cube Peloton Race 2014 is already on sale at £870 - so tempted.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Jul 2014)

My favourite short Strava segment the aptly named "cow sh*t corner" on this mornings ride. Some times of the year this section is completely covered in, erm. Mud.







http://www.strava.com/activities/167049415


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I am following this in interest
> Still reckon I can fit a 10 speed rear, it's not urgent if I don't mind spinning sometimes.I really have enough on my plate, but I do think the closer ratios would be good.
> I am limited by wanting a 32 rear, that is unless I changed it to a triple!


The RD-5701 will do a 32th rear http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-105-5701-10-speed-rear-mech/rp-prod85966 I did get a 32th running on the 9sp on a triple with the same RD weights





not done the left 3403 yet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

I can't comment on the Sora 3500, but installing the gear cable alone shows how much better these are over the 3400


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

Well its all working bar the rear brake, just need to connect the cable, I think i have f'd the rear gear cable though as I managed to put a kink in it, in all the time I have ridden this bike I have never really been able to shift up the front gears on the drops, not usually a problem, but I think I will be able to on these. Front chainset seems fine, but not ridden it yet. 
So all I have got to do is cut the cables and fit ends, fit the tape and gps and light mounts and go through and check things.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

For the record a 3400 triple shifter 226grms, so the new left is 35grms heavier and the right is 25grms heavier


----------



## sutts (17 Jul 2014)

Coggy said:


> First ride out tonight in 3 weeks after 2 1/2 weeks of illness.
> 
> Definitely feel my fitness has dropped a bit but so has my weight by over 3lbs which I am
> Guessing could be down to lost muscle mass due to 2 weeks of being pretty much bed bound.



I was interested in this, so I looked it up and found this was quite interesting:

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/fitness/training/detraining-the-truth-about-losing-fitness-22330


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> My favourite short Strava segment the aptly named "cow sh*t corner" on this mornings ride. Some times of the year this section is completely covered in, erm. Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Slippery stuff to ride on and sticks to your bike like glue - I live half a mile from Smelly Farm - nuff said!


----------



## sutts (17 Jul 2014)

Today I did a PB! Not much by some of your standards perhaps, but I did my 25 miles route (well, it's 24.6) in 1:22:51 and that was some 2 mins and 12 secs off of my previous best! 17.7mph average and I am so bloody pleased, because the last 8 miles was a head wind! ;-) Bloody hard work it was!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

sutts said:


> I was interested in this, so I looked it up and found this was quite interesting:
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/fitness/training/detraining-the-truth-about-losing-fitness-22330


Pretty much what I said I have found.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

sutts said:


> Today I did a PB! Not much by some of your standards perhaps, but I did my 25 miles route (well, it's 24.6) in 1:22:51 and that was some 2 mins and 12 secs off of my previous best! 17.7mph average and I am so bloody pleased, because the last 8 miles was a head wind! ;-) Bloody hard work it was!


Faster than me normally, very rare I turn in 17+ avg.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jul 2014)

sutts said:


> I was interested in this, so I looked it up and found this was quite interesting:
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/fitness/training/detraining-the-truth-about-losing-fitness-22330



Just had a quick scan and will read/digest later - looks interesting!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Faster than me normally, very rare I turn in 17+ avg.


I have yet to do this 16.8 is the best to date so well done @sutts


----------



## Arualsti (17 Jul 2014)

Meant to go out for a 15-16 mile ride today, got a little lost and decided to push myself so it turned out to be over 20 miles! I am honestly amazed I could do that. I am horrendously exhausted and I ran out of water 2/3rds of the way through, but I did it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

All done. now I have to get used to the different changer

Edit 
about three hours, cassette, FD chain and shifters, re-tape the bars and adjust.


----------



## sutts (17 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Faster than me normally, very rare I turn in 17+ avg.



It's very, very rare for me too Nigel! I knew that a PB was on from the 2 mile mark, so every hill, every step of the way, I pushed and pushed and pushed...and that's the thing with PB's, they aren't easy, they are damned hard work and not too pleasant if we are entirely honest!

I feel really great now, and I have just been sitting in the garden with a beer, relaxed in the knowledge that I have achieved something really, really special today (well, for me). I doubt I will ever better that time on my current bike (but I said that last August when the record was set)..sorry, this is that said beer talking...


----------



## Learnincurve (17 Jul 2014)

Got the MTB all ready to go last night. going 20 miles on it today in this heat was A Mistake. My speed dropped by 1 mile an hour for the first half but I'm not sure if that's because my legs are feeling it, the heat, or the smaller tyre size. Second half I know I went slowly because of the heat. I only have four biking days left till September, unless I dump the kids on my parents once a week and go out into the hope valley


----------



## Arualsti (17 Jul 2014)

Hear are a couple of pics from my ride today, need to get into the habit of taking more, but it is so fiddly getting my phone out of my backpack. Need to invest in a handlebar bag for my phone/keys.


----------



## morrisman (17 Jul 2014)

Well that's a 70 mile ride in 'Phew! what a scorcher' temperatures (maxed at 88F/31C). Not so bad when you are moving but v sweaty when you stop. Still that's 205 miles so far this week.
http://www.strava.com/activities/167136815


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> All done. now I have to get used to the different changer
> 
> Edit
> about three hours, cassette, FD chain and shifters, re-tape the bars and adjust.


All that fettling and tinkering you must have had plenty of practice.
Think it would take me twice as long

PS anyone notice the change in my avatar


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> All that fettling and tinkering you must have had plenty of practice.
> Think it would take me twice as long
> 
> PS anyone notice the change in my avatar



Have you changed it? Didn't notice.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Have you changed it? Didn't notice.


It is now two images - animated gif, (not really an animation just two different images)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> All that fettling and tinkering you must have had plenty of practice.
> Think it would take me twice as long
> 
> PS anyone notice the change in my avatar


Still needs a little,.
Didn't know you could upload gif's,


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Still needs a little,.
> Didn't know you could upload gif's,



Mine is a gif.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Mine is a gif.


Of coarse it must be, or a png i think they do animation.
Get the f'ing gears sort garmin plays up.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE="Nigelnaturist, post: 3185011, member2708it]Of coarse it must be, or a png i think they do animation.
Get the f'ing gears sort garmin plays up.[/QUOTE]

It never rains but it pours. Im glad I can't hear you swearing. You'd turn the air blue  . On a serious note though Nigel, hope you get It working


----------



## Effyb4 (17 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist What's the matter with the garmin? I hope it's fixable.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> All that fettling and tinkering you must have had plenty of practice.
> Think it would take me twice as long
> 
> PS anyone notice the change in my avatar



Kept catching my eye, but took me a few scrolls down to work out what had happened. Clever @Stonechat


----------



## Biggler (17 Jul 2014)

Welcome @Robjps ! 

I've just achieved a couple of milestones today after I really couldn't be arsed with my Tuesday night ride of only 6 miles.

First up, I've just clocked over 1000 miles since I took up cycling last year 
and what I'm more proud of is I've just managed to average over 15 mph on a 25 mile ride. I don't even think I averaged over 15 mph on a short ride even. 
Well chuffed - http://www.strava.com/activities/167267397 

I hope your cat turns up Mo, they are survivors.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 - I'm guessing no news yet? 

Sending sparkles your way in a hope they help


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jul 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> @Mo1959 - I'm guessing no news yet?
> 
> Sending sparkles your way in a hope they help


No, sadly not Lesley. I haven't slept much the last couple of nights as I have been going out around 1am and then again about 5am when it is quiet but I really need to try and rest up tonight I think. Will put fresh food in the garage again and have left a bed and one of my worn sweatshirts to try and attract her and will sleep with my window open wide enough that she could jump in if she made it back. From what I have been researching, they are invariably not far from home but just holed up and too scared to move, especially during the day. The thing that is concerning me is that she is such a delicate and slender wee thing, she must be so hungry unless she has managed to catch anything or found any food anywhere. Can't lose hope yet though, as I keep reading of stories of similar situations and the cat suddenly turning up after longer than this so fingers crossed.

Wish I could cycle as it would be a great way of covering a bit more ground and would be nice and quiet too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 my thoughts are with, even though I am have sort of a good and bad day.


welsh dragon said:


> It never rains but it pours. Im glad I can't hear you swearing. You'd turn the air blue  . On a serious note though Nigel, hope you get It working


Only sometimes, not had chance to look at the garmin just changed the 42th back to 40th middle ring, and made slight adjustments, put up three 3m lengths of bamboo trellises type thing.
A quick trip to Hemsworth not a record breaking ride, thats what convinced me to change the middle ring. that 12th might be more useful than I thought, though would and 28 rather than 27 but I will change things, at some point as it is 29.22" is low enough for most of what I do. I need to tweak the right shifter position but it will have to wait. Garmin is not essential at the moment I still have the Rider 20.


----------



## Harv (17 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> PS anyone notice the change in my avatar



Nice. How did you do that?

On a separate note I finally managed to get off my rear and go out for my first ride of the week. Seeing others post rides on Strava motivated me to get out.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2014)

Harv said:


> Nice. How did you do that?
> 
> On a separate note I finally managed to get off my rear and go out for my first ride of the week. Seeing others post rides on Strava motivated me to get out.


Well I have photoshop elements - it does have some problems with windows 7 but works enough to do most of what I want. Create an image with more than 1 layer, save for web, select animate, and select the time interval not hard really.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well I have photoshop elements - it does have some problems with windows 7 but works enough to do most of what I want. Create an image with more than 1 layer, save for web, select animate, and select the time interval not hard really.


I have a little utility that converts avi's to animated gifs.
Thats much better on the 40th, whats more it shifts on to it much better from the 30th than it ever did on the Sora FD 3300, not sure if its the FD or the shifter, If i hadn't had so much to do I would have tested it, but now I have the new one on, I won't bother, many many thanks to the O.H. without whom it couldn't have happened so quickly, thing is she is unwear of how much of an improvement it is, even I can't belive how much better it is, it probably won't improve my speeds much, but I can see my avg going up a little due to better shifting and being in the right gear more often, it is so much easier on the drops, I almost want to stay there all the time, I have read loads about how much of an improvement they are over the thumb shifter Sora's ect but i really wasn't expecting this much on an improvement. I also know I said I would never make the Viking a 10sp well I have, can't be to many 105 kitted Torino's knocking about, even if it is only the shifters and mechs, I am not sure if the new 105 11sp will ever be a triple, with 11 gears on the back its almost doing away with the need for a triple the Sram 11-12-13-14-16-18-20-22-25-28-32 on a 34/50 gives 28-119.5" with good spinning gears on both.


----------



## fivepence (17 Jul 2014)

Pre Rapha Rising challenge warmup for me tonight given how nice the weather was, thought it would be rude not to stick a wheel out on the tarmac. Nothing too lumpy - keeping that for the week ahead.
Had a minor breakdown but was able resolve , definitely time for bike service , though after the rapha challenge 

http://www.strava.com/activities/167306113


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Pre *Rapha Rising* challenge warmup for me tonight given how nice the weather was, thought it would be rude not to stick a wheel out on the tarmac. Nothing too lumpy - keeping that for the week ahead.
> Had a minor breakdown but was able resolve , definitely time for bike service , though after the rapha challenge
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/167306113


Never stood a chance, and since the garmin is currently U.S. even less so, not a single 1st, 2nd or 3rd best times on any ride today, told you they would improve my speeds, but better than that it a joy to ride, still a lump mind you.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2014)

Was planning a ride today - urgent house business has arisen, and cannot ride this weekend due to engagements
Aargh


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (18 Jul 2014)

pushed a 16.9 mph average speed over 20 mile last night, it went down to 16 over 30 mile, but heck I am still happy considering I was at 12.9 average speed at the end of spring, not bad for a newbie who stops for a smoke half way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> pushed a 16.9 mph average speed over 20 mile last night, it went down to 16 over 30 mile, but heck I am still happy considering I was at 12.9 average speed at the end of spring, not bad for a newbie who* stops for a smoke half way*.


I do that only on rides longer than 25+ miles though (usually). Well I haven't fixed the garmin yet I think its had it. Well back to roads I know for a while.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I do that only on rides longer than 25+ miles though (usually). Well I haven't fixed the garmin yet I think its had it. Well back to roads I know for a while.


Seems to be a problem for you Nigel, Hope it does get sorted. My previous one though good fell off - did not have as secure as the Garmin


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Seems to be a problem for you Nigel, Hope it does get sorted. My previous one though good fell off - did not have as secure as the Garmin


The bryton is working fine, just need to remembr to empty the memory from time to time, it records everything just as well, just lacking on the display front. It might be covered by insurance as I did drop it before I went out Sat and its been playing up ever since.


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Jul 2014)

No riding today, shopping, 36 inch waist trousers. Woo Hoo, can't remember the last time I wore that size.
Now that's newbie progress!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2014)

Went out in the heat
Rode a circuitous route through Chertsey to Windsor Great Park and Back and did a couple of loops in and around the park
Did not push it too hard owing to the heat
Was so sweaty could not stop doggy licking my legs!
36.9 miles at 15.1 mph
1152 feet of climbing

Nice outing and coped with temperatures ok, though if it was a longer ride think I should have been drinking more

http://www.strava.com/activities/167557216


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

It's dam hot out there ladies and gentlemen. Although I went out today, i didn't go far and wasn't out for long. The heat made me feel quite ill. However, I did stop to take some photos. Its about 26 deg C inside., outside is even worse.






there is a small hamlet of Cemaes. It doesn't have a shop, yet still manages to have a church and a chapel. I could not get any photos of the inside, as like most churches, they are locked whenever there are no services, but I hope you like these.





i do hope the weather cools soon.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2014)

Not actually gone down a size but 34 waist was becoming tight, it 's rather loose now.


----------



## moo (18 Jul 2014)

32c here in London. So 2 days of weather enforced rest for me. Tomorrow does not look fun.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> 32c here in London. So 2 days of weather enforced rest for me. Tomorrow does not look fun.


I wish It was cooler. It's too dam hot to go out in this heat. I concede defeat.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2014)

Cloudy here - bit sticky and *very* windy. 15.73 miles on a basically rectangular course with a headwind on 3 of the 4 sides! I never understand that.

14.86 mph av' - happy with that on quite hilly route but it felt hard and slow due to the wind.

Wind made me an irritable cyclist and I moaned to myself pretty much all the way around - didn't enjoy it at all but at least I got out.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cloudy here - bit sticky and *very* windy. 15.73 miles on a basically rectangular course with a headwind on 3 of the 4 sides! I never understand that.
> 
> 14.86 mph av' - happy with that on quite hilly route but it felt hard and slow due to the wind.
> 
> Wind made me an irritable cyclist and I moaned to myself pretty much all the way around - didn't enjoy it at all but at least I got out.



Yes. That is the main thing. Getting out. Even if you only do a couple of miles, at least its better than nothing. That's my theory anyway. and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cloudy here - bit sticky and *very* windy. 15.73 miles on a basically rectangular course with a headwind on 3 of the 4 sides! I never understand that.
> 
> 14.86 mph av' - happy with that on quite hilly route but it felt hard and slow due to the wind.
> 
> Wind made me an irritable cyclist and I moaned to myself pretty much all the way around - didn't enjoy it at all but at least I got out.


Yes I found it windy too


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

@SpokeyDokey you usually find it with north and easterlies doesn't seem to matter which way you are going you seem to be heading into, I think it has to do with so many roads going east/west when the only time you are out of it is going south especially when its strong.
@welsh dragon it will be cooler tomorrow, and stop moaning about it, first ride out (ok 2nd) on the drive chain and what happened it and I forgot my overshoes.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey you usually find it with north and easterlies doesn't seem to matter which way you are going you seem to be heading into, I think it has to do with so many roads going east/west when the only time you are out of it is going south especially when its strong.
> @welsh dragon it will be cooler tomorrow, and stop moaning about it, first ride out (ok 2nd) on the drive chain and what happened it and I forgot my overshoes.



 yes dad. I'll stop moaning. It's going to be raining here for most of the weekend, with thunderstorms, thats why i went out today.


----------



## Steady (18 Jul 2014)

Had rain this morning before the 'heat/humind wave' and I've had more cloudy skies than sunshine!

I should have waited an extra few minutes before going out to allow the roads to dry instead of being too eager, got my backside a little wet with the water spray! Roadworks cut my usual 10 miles short to 7 which I'm not happy about, but I'm planning at the moment to take a gamble on getting out early tomorrow and making it up with a long one, as I _think_ the rain for the East Midlands won't come in until 9am.

I'm too fairweather for rain and storms!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> yes dad. I'll stop moaning. It's going to be raining here for most of the weekend, with thunderstorms, thats why i went out today.


I need to get out so far behind, hopefully the new kit will prove more reliable, hopefully get at least two years out of it, should have it paid off by then. It shouldn't need much this year now as almost all the running gear is new this year, though the wheels didn't cost, about £290 for the 105 stuff including the RD I got a few weeks ago and what the RS11's are roughly worth, the only thing I didn't change was the chainset, though the BB was new last Oct/Nov, new saddle £22 but only because my other broke, new rear tyre (front is due in the next 1,500 miles or so, but that will put it about 9,500 miles)


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I need to get out so far behind, hopefully the new kit will prove more reliable, hopefully get at least two years out of it, should have it paid off by then. It shouldn't need much this year now as almost all the running gear is new this year, though the wheels didn't cost, about £290 for the 105 stuff including the RD I got a few weeks ago and what the RS11's are roughly worth, the only thing I didn't change was the chainset, though the BB was new last Oct/Nov, new saddle £22 but only because my other broke, new rear tyre (front is due in the next 1,500 miles or so, but that will put it about 9,500 miles)



I bet your bike will feel like it's brand new with all the new gear you have on it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> Had rain this morning before the 'heat/humind wave' and I've had more cloudy skies than sunshine!
> 
> I should have waited an extra few minutes before going out to allow the roads to dry instead of being too eager, got my backside a little wet with the water spray! Roadworks cut my usual 10 miles short to 7 which I'm not happy about, but I'm planning at the moment to take a gamble on getting out early tomorrow and making it up with a long one, as I _think_ the rain for the East Midlands won't come in until 9am.
> 
> I'm too fairweather for rain and storms!



Get this:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-s-blade-28-rear-guard/

Ugly looking blighter but it does a good job - literally takes 5 seconds to put on with an over-centre cam strap and stays put.

Stops your back/bum/saddle bag getting sopping wet.

I just stick it on when on the odd occasion I go out on wet roads.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I bet your bike will feel like it's brand new with all the new gear you have on it.



Trigger's Broom has nowt on Nigel's Bike


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Trigger's Broom has nowt on Nigel's Bike




 i loved that episode. Probably one of the best. I don't know how they ever managed to keep theyre faces straight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> Had rain this morning before the 'heat/humind wave' and I've had more cloudy skies than sunshine!
> 
> I should have waited an extra few minutes before going out to allow the roads to dry instead of being too eager, *got my backside a little wet with the water spray*! Roadworks cut my usual 10 miles short to 7 which I'm not happy about, but I'm planning at the moment to take a gamble on getting out early tomorrow and making it up with a long one, as I _think_ the rain for the East Midlands won't come in until 9am.
> 
> I'm too fairweather for rain and storms!


Mudguards work well 
@SpokeyDokey I just leave mine on I think it looks odd with out them.
@welsh dragon still the same old heavy frame though I have my eye on this http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRPSRT58A/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-road-frame, their Tiagra double weighs in at about 8.8Kg's I think but it would be a dry weather bike or may save for the tiagra version and switch the components mind you 11sp 105's are only £140, and 11sp on a double with the right gearing sounds a promising idea.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Trigger's Broom has nowt on Nigel's Bike


Need to enlighten me, I know who you mean but was a period I didn't watch much t.v.

Edit 
besides it would cost a fair bit to replace my bike now.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mudguards work well
> @SpokeyDokey I just leave mine on I think it looks odd with out them.
> @welsh dragon still the same old heavy frame though I have my eye on this http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FRPSRT58A/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-road-frame, their Tiagra double weighs in at about 8.8Kg's I think but it would be a dry weather bike or may save for the tiagra version and switch the components mind you 11sp 105's are only £140, and 11sp on a double with the right gearing sounds a promising idea.




That looks like a very nice frame Nigel.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Need to enlighten me, I know who you mean but was a period I didn't watch much t.v.




Triggers job involved using a broom. In the cafe he said to Del , this is my original broom. Its only had 15 new heads and 20 new handles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks like a very nice frame Nigel.


Its got some good reviews, but the gps has got to be first I think. I love exploring with one, only way i get to get new p.b.'s


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Triggers job involved using a broom. In the cafe he said to Del , this is my original broom. Its only had 15 new heads and 20 new handles.


Got it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

This is the tiagra version http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike


----------



## Steady (18 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Get this:
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sks-s-blade-28-rear-guard/
> 
> ...




The silly thing as is now you've posted this, I've remembered I do have an sks rear mudguard hanging up in the shed that I took off when I sold the main bike from before.

Used it all the time on that Mtb, and just completely forgot about it when i got a roadbike.

So cheers for that!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is the tiagra version http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike



That's a nice one as well, but it would look nicer in black.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

This has got to be a bargain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-Ed...ics_GPSSystems_GPSSystems&hash=item5d4e1ca8f5


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That's a nice one as well, but it would look nicer in black.


You can get in both, thats just the main picture. 8.84Kg's compared with my 12Kg's stripped down.
Right i am off @Mo1959 I need 1250 meters to make 50Km for the day


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This has got to be a bargain http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garmin-Ed...ics_GPSSystems_GPSSystems&hash=item5d4e1ca8f5




Blimey. That's good. 121 people are watching it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Blimey. That's good. 121 people are watching it.


I would get one bar I have about £7 for nearly two weeks, at least i dont have to worry about getting brake blocks as I have a pair of clarks triple compounds in the shed, not the best but not bad.


----------



## stevey (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> but the gps has got to be first I think. I love exploring with one, only way i get to get new p.b.'s



Which gps you gonna go for nigel?


----------



## stevey (18 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Which gps you gonna go for nigel?



Never mind just seen the link


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (18 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 Just had a thought today driving around between appointments. Have you contacted local radio? Ours do a 'lost pet' announcement, and also put them on their website. . Fingers still crossed for you x


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

@stevey I am not at the moment, I don't know when. I like my 705 when it works


----------



## stevey (18 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @stevey I am not at the moment, I don't know when. I like my 705 when it works



Ok cool just to let you know i too am watching the link from ebay you posted earlier


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

I got an avg sp greater than my max speed on a segment http://app.strava.com/activities/167687918/segments/3900230741


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> The silly thing as is now you've posted this, I've remembered I do have an sks rear mudguard hanging up in the shed that I took off when I sold the main bike from before.
> 
> Used it all the time on that Mtb, and just completely forgot about it when i got a roadbike.
> 
> So cheers for that!



Seeing as I've just saved you £12 let's go halves.

Please send cheque for £6.00 payable to SpokeyDokey - thanks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> That's a nice one as well, but it would look nicer in black.



No - looks better blue & white!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No - looks better blue & white!



 thats fighting talk


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

Cool I have just found away of expanding my daily totals in Access to view individual rides for the day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

ding-ding round 1


----------



## Steady (18 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Seeing as I've just saved you £12 let's go halves.
> 
> Please send cheque for £6.00 payable to SpokeyDokey - thanks.



If I rummage around enough I'm sure I could find six quids worth of cereal box quality spokey dokeys


----------



## matth411 (18 Jul 2014)

Due to technical difficulties I haven't been around for a week or so, but they are now sorted. Will try and catch up with the up thread!
Done my normal commutes last week, nothing special if I remember correctly. But yesterday...
Hot, sticky and only a slight wind so I decided to go out, and broke my distance record! My original plan was to go to Southport by getting the train over the water to Liverpool then cycling there and back to get the ferry back over to the Wirral. But after reading the traffic news and hearing of heavy traffic, collisions and the like on my planned route, I decided to bin it! Instead I went on a route that I have been before, then went a bit further. Still had to deal with a bit of traffic but only at the start of the ride as I went through Hoylake and got caught with the traffic for the Open (damn golf). But from there, I went down to West Kirby and got on the Wirral Way footpath down to Neston where I bumped into a topless (male) cyclist, on the bike I have wanted for a while, going in the opposite direction. If you are on here, I am the one who seriously needs to get his breaks sorted and gave you directions. Went over Burton marshlands and got onto the cycle path that goes from Deeside Industrial Estate to Mickle Trafford, and that's exactly where I went, then carried on a bit further! Latched onto the "pink route" and went through the centre of Chester Zoo, and found my way back to the cycle path with only one wrong turn. When I got back to Neston I turned back on myself and back on to the Wirral Way footpath for a short while, then back on the road as there were far too many MTB'ers going down there at speed and I could not be a**ed with them. Went up through Willaston, Hooton, Eastham, Bromborough, Birkenhead, Seacombe... then had my last break for a flapjack and drink, and wouldn't you know it Strava stopped responding. With 5.2 miles to go! I suppose that is the problem with phones. But rebooted Strava and got the option to save it, which is here: http://www.strava.com/activities/167147211 Then made my way home, which was harder than I thought it would be. That last break killed me off! 72.7 miles in total, up from 62.8.

Anyway, that is a bit of an essay. Last bit of news is that I am currently in the middle of signing up for the Ride of the Roses charity ride for Clatterbridge Cancer Centre on 31 August. Only planning the 75 mile route because I know that I can do that one!


----------



## Harv (18 Jul 2014)

I think I'm done for the week.

19 miles yesterday and 26 today. Gives me a decent mileage for the week (for the newbie that I am). Also the 26 miles today was done on a folder so I had to work a little harder on that.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

Got in tonight and realised I am only 5 miles from a certain mid point, shame on me. I knew before I set off but 10 mile turned into 20 and I had forgot by the end about the the mileage just aimed to edge my eddington number up to 48, still its something to get  for tomorrow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jul 2014)

Good news I have got the 705 to boot up.


----------



## moo (19 Jul 2014)

I'll be doing the same 105 upgrade to my Triban next week. For a commuter it's almost as theft proof as an Apollo or ahem, Viking  I wouldn't like to leave a brand new ~£1000 bike locked up anywhere in London tbh, especially if a quick google tells the thief how much it's worth.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> I'll be doing the same 105 upgrade to my Triban next week. For a commuter it's almost as theft proof as an Apollo or ahem, Viking  I wouldn't like to leave a brand new ~£1000 bike locked up anywhere in London tbh, especially if a quick google tells the thief how much it's worth.


I know what you mean if I go into Leeds (which isn't very often) I have a kryptonite D-lock i take, though nothing is theft proof, the combination and it being in public view deters most certainly your random thief and as i say its not very often. 105 on a Triban will be a good match however once you put them on you are pushing the cost of you bike up, I would find it difficult to replace my bike with the level of kit it has for less than a grand, but I would most likely get a better frame, the only thing that is still basic is the chainset, but thats done over 8,000 miles I think, I did quite a lot on a touring chainset when I started. 
I was offered a Giant Medium a few weeks back for £40 pretty basic 7sp double, I am probably to big anyway, but it has me thinking what frame I could get. however whatever I do I would need another set of levers maybe some Tiagra's, but at only £25 difference.

I really like my bike, but I am not buying no more s*** off ebay, 
I see lots of cyclists on more renowned bikes, but I wonder how many do what my bike has, 
I have learnt a lot in the last two years, most of it Thur/Friday regarding a certain level of quality, its not jut the shifters the whole drive chain in comparison to what I have had is just as much an improvement, I avg a 90cad with my bryton today, and thats even up hill (I think it would be higher on the 705 as I have it set to non zero), thats where my improvements will come from, this is simple because it was so much easier to be in the right gear, I am even prepared to bring the 30th in play and use the middle of the cassette as opposed to the 27 and 24th rear simple because its easier to get the chain back onto the 40th middle.

The LBS don't like me as I only ever buy spokes and to be honest they seem to talk down to me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

We were talking about animated gifs,just a little vid I made, this is a gif conversion about 7fps, something I was playing about with when I was a little ill in the winter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish It was cooler. It's too dam hot to go out in this heat. I concede defeat.


yep I agree, way too hot. got through 6l of water whilst on the bike yesterday. speed way down. very hard work. downed 3 cans of Fanta on arrival at campsite and didn't notice them! 55 miles covered and with more climbing than hoped for. Garmin says over. 1,300m. I guess it will be more on the way back north! Sadly the wet weather seems to have avoided us. we had about an hour of light to medium rain this morning at 6 am and it is now dry again and getting warm! bar humbug


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep I agree, way too hot. got through 6l of water whilst on the bike yesterday. speed way down. very hard work. downed 3 cans of Fanta on arrival at campsite and didn't notice them! 55 miles covered and with more climbing than hoped for. Garmin says over. 1,300m. I guess it will be more on the way back north! Sadly the wet weather seems to have avoided us. we had about an hour of light to medium rain this morning at 6 am and it is now dry again and getting warm! bar humbug



Thank god I'm not the only one. How did you enjoy your foray into deepest darkest Wales? Its raining here and its going to continue until this time tomorrow apparently.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jul 2014)

had a great ride along the Monmouth canal. now in. Llantwit Major at the campsite there. finally stopped shaking from exhaustion and heat stroke. have decided to send my cool weather kit home with my husband so long cycling leggings and a long sleeved top are going home. that should get the weather to break!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I dont think i drank more than 250ml in the whole of my 50 miles yesterday, mind you had a couple of coffees during the breaks, so that would have helped.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Got in tonight and realised I am only 5 miles from a certain mid point, shame on me. I knew before I set off but 10 mile turned into 20 and I had forgot by the end about the the mileage just aimed to edge my eddington number up to 48, still its something to get  for tomorrow.



Wish I'd never heard of the Eddington Number, got mine up to 74 this week, but now it gets harder as I need 11 more rides to get to 74, 40 to get to 80 and 85 to get to 100.

All thanks for this added madness goes to @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I dont think i drank more than 250ml in the whole of my 50 miles yesterday, mind you had a couple of coffees during the breaks, so that wold helped.


I drank a litre and a half yesterday afternoon on my 25 miles home from work and would have drank more if I had had it.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

What is the Eddington number?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> What is the Eddington number?



Your Eddington Number is the mileage you have done in a day for the same number of days as the mileage. So if you have done 40 days of riding of 40 miles each then your Eddington number is 40.

The mileage doesn't have to be done in one ride, just in the day nor do the days have to be consecutive. Warning it is very addictive!

a bit about it here http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2011/04/18/measuring-bike-miles-eddington-number


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your Eddington Number is the mileage you have done in a day for the same number of days as the mileage. So if you have done 40 days of riding of 40 miles each then your Eddington number is 40.
> 
> The mileage doesn't have to be done in one ride, just in the day nor do the days have to be consecutive. *Warning it is very addictive*!
> 
> a bit about it here http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2011/04/18/measuring-bike-miles-eddington-number


no its not  it just happens, but then your just


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your Eddington Number is the mileage you have done in a day for the same number of days as the mileage. So if you have done 40 days of riding of 40 miles each then your Eddington number is 40.
> 
> The mileage doesn't have to be done in one ride, just in the day nor do the days have to be consecutive. Warning it is very addictive!
> 
> a bit about it here http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2011/04/18/measuring-bike-miles-eddington-number




I don't think I'll bother


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2014)

It's not hot here today - it is warm enough but it is sullen grey out there and piddling down.

Wanted to get a ride in before an afternoon of couch potato Golf and Grand Prix.

Not inspired at the moment. Maybe a combination of the rain stopping (unlikley according to weather forecast*) and a plate of beans on toast will help. Maybe not.

* Forecast says rain all morning and then T-storms from 2pm onwards.

I might just clamber on the treadmill for an hour or so which is as dull as dull can be despite the best efforts of Apple to pump some tunes into my ears to make the slog bearable.


----------



## morrisman (19 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your Eddington Number is the mileage you have done in a day for the same number of days as the mileage. So if you have done 40 days of riding of 40 miles each then your Eddington number is 40.
> 
> The mileage doesn't have to be done in one ride, just in the day nor do the days have to be consecutive. Warning it is very addictive!
> 
> a bit about it here http://triathlete-europe.competitor.com/2011/04/18/measuring-bike-miles-eddington-number


As if I didn't have enough things to worry about - E=29


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't think I'll bother



Me neither.

I love this thread as it gives great insights into all the different characters on here and as ever there are no wrongs and rights re targets etc.

The only thing I record are distance and average speed data. I have monthly & annual targets but that is it.

The guys & girls that have all these targets/co-efficients/challenges/strava this/strava that/magic numbers I find utterly fascinating and some of the feats they pull off are astonishing.

It's not my bag but I really admire their focus, enthusiasm and dedication to their hobby/sport and love reading about it.

I think I am just too lazy to compete on the same level.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jul 2014)

Mine is currently 34


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I love this thread as it gives great insights into all the different characters on here and as ever there are no wrongs and rights re targets etc.
> 
> ...



Lazy. That makes 2 of us. I just get out there and ride my bike for pleasure only. I don't care about how far ive gone or the speed. Yes I want to go further to build up my stamina, but thats it. Not bothered about anything else and especially numbers. I just enjoy the ride, no matter how short a distamce.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I love this thread as it gives great insights into all the different characters on here and as ever there are no wrongs and rights re targets etc.
> 
> ...


Thing is I dont actually have any targets they just happen.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thing is I dont actually have any targets they just happen.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


>


Honest, like yesterday I knew before I went out this particular mileage is coming up, but I only went out for a quick spin, as I hadn't ridden the bike without panniers since fitting the new kit (though still had the rack on) decided to extend it, then remembered the e-no. so extended it a little more hence the loops at the end but totally forgot about the other upcoming mileage and missed it by just less than 5 miles (give or take), chances are I may well have passed it, as I haven't recorded everything.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Honest, like yesterday I knew before I went out this particular mileage is coming up, but I only went out for a quick spin, as I hadn't ridden the bike without panniers since fitting the new kit (though still had the rack on) decided to extend it, then remembered the e-no. so extended it a little more hence the loops at the end but totally forgot about the other upcoming mileage and missed it by just less than 5 miles (give or take), chances are I may well have passed it, as I haven't recorded everything.



 i couldnt do all that. It would send me doo lally.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jul 2014)

@Supersuperleeds I have no idea what this type has done for my Eddington number except increase it! (hopefully that is). what I do know is that the weather is having a laugh at my expense again. have had to resort to knocking on people's doors and asking for more water, raiding petrol stations (water, Fanta and Pringles) and campsite shops (anything canned and sweet). in total yesterday I drank more than 10 litres and I was still not peeing. I hate the rehydration tablets that are sports drinks but have had to purchase them more than 3 times do far - thankfully they are sold in supermarkets which helps! 

@Nigelnaturist my expedition bike weighs in at around 20kg before kit. I am carrying approximately 14 kg of kit. touring on your own is a totally different kettle of fish as I am finding out. this is my first solo tour and coping with some of my medical issues is also a learning curve a well like my ability to balance sodium and potassium in my blood steam. something my body was better at when we were on our big tour. I wasn't steroid dependant then or needing a nebuliser. 

on the brightside I am half way now and don't have a tight deadline for getting home so can ease off the pace if needed ( not that there is much pace anyway!) assuming I can find campsites that is!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Lazy. That makes 2 of us. I just get out there and ride my bike for pleasure only. I don't care about how far ive gone or the speed. Yes I want to go further to build up my stamina, but thats it. Not bothered about anything else and especially numbers. I just enjoy the ride, no matter how short a distamce.


If, and when I get back to cycling that will be my ethos. I have come so close to closing my Strava account on a couple of occasions lately and may well do it yet. I am also enjoying not spending on bikes at the moment too. Maybe after another couple of months of saving money I might decide it's not worth the expense and decide which would be the best bike to keep and get rid of the others.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If, and when I get back to cycling that will be my ethos. I have come so close to closing my Strava account on a couple of occasions lately and may well do it yet. I am also enjoying not spending on bikes at the moment too. Maybe after another couple of months of saving money I might decide it's not worth the expense and decide which would be the best bike to keep and get rid of the others.



For me, life is tk short to worry and or become obsessive about things. If I go for a ride thats good. If I don't, thats good as well. I want to enjoy it, not do it because I feel I should or that other people think I should and I'm letting the side down if I don't get out there. Just have fun Mo. Nothing else matters. Not time, distance, cadance or best times, just enjoyment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn we are all different, I am just saying I did, I have found recently I am not needing quite so much for a given distance (terrain dependent) 



welsh dragon said:


> i couldnt do all that. It would send me doo lally.


What loops, yea me too.
@Mo1959 I hate the expense Mo, but I reckon for the trips I have to make the bus would proabably cost me more a year, just to the hospitial on Fridays would approx £250, ok small peanuts, but i mak other needed trips, since I lost my license its my only means of personal transport, the extra cycling I do makes the needed rides easier, the Hemsworth ride whilst not difficult its above my avg ft/mile, I dream of something better so I could compete on more level terms certainly on the hills, however I was spinning up them at 90rpm yesterday, if I keep that up, it will go up a gear and be faster, but I only have what I have and I enjoy being out,even if its only a couple of hours.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2014)

I bought some nice bib-shorts last week and have worn them next to my skin on three occasions and they are ok but not super comfy over the shoulders and back so i though I would try one of these underneath.

Available in 'Chubby' size too!

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sportful-2nd-skin-x-lite-sleeveless-base-layer-exclusive/

Will see how I go with it - I have a number of technical base layers I use for climbing/hiking but none that are sleeveless so this might end up being used for that too.

Still raining here. Beans on toast was great but I just couldn't face the treadmill - slacker!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I love this thread as it gives great insights into all the different characters on here and as ever there are no wrongs and rights re targets etc.
> 
> ...



My number one aim of cycling was to lose weight, I use all these challenges and targets to make sure I keep it off.


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> If, and when I get back to cycling that will be my ethos. I have come so close to closing my Strava account on a couple of occasions lately and may well do it yet. I am also enjoying not spending on bikes at the moment too. Maybe after another couple of months of saving money I might decide it's not worth the expense and decide which would be the best bike to keep and get rid of the others.


 
You can do walks, runs, swims on Strava too. I log walks on Strava but just keep them private because they are boring...and slow. I have about convinced myself to join a gym with a pool to include swimming with the walking and riding. I like using it as a log.

I hope to be back on the bike regularly soon. I am doing some things at work lately that is not helping my knee recover as quickly as I would like but I hope by the end of this month I get back into a more regular workout schedule. Even though I am not doing much right now, I would feel weird without my Strava account.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 Still no news?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mo1959 Still no news?


Nope. Cat food was gone last night but I suspect another local moggy. Was annoyed at myself for falling asleep and not catching sight of who ate it!

Oh, and talking of Strava earlier, just had one of the emails losing another couple of QOM,s. Since it was down to trying to get one that got me into my current situation, this is another reason to get rid of it. My competitive nature takes over and leads me to take risks and for what? Just can't seem to help myself so better off without it.


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope. Cat food was gone last night but I suspect another local moggy. Was annoyed at myself for falling asleep and not catching sight of who ate it!
> 
> Oh, and talking of Strava earlier, just had one of the emails losing another couple of QOM,s. Since it was down to trying to get one that got me into my current situation, this is another reason to get rid of it. My competitive nature takes over and leads me to take risks and for what? Just can't seem to help myself so better off without it.


 
I have been meaning to ask if you were going for a QOM when the sheep ran out in front of you?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2014)

RWright said:


> I have been meaning to ask if you were going for a QOM when the sheep ran out in front of you?


Yep.........and most of my almost falls have been when attempting to corner too fast for the same reason so if I can't curb my competitive nature then I am better off without it!


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.........and most of my almost falls have been when attempting to corner too fast for the same reason so if I can't curb my competitive nature then I am better off without it!


 I have been careless a couple of times in traffic because of Strava. It can be a distraction for me too, especially when I am tired. I don't worry so much about the pace anymore.


----------



## moo (19 Jul 2014)

Race uphill, much safer


----------



## RWright (19 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Race uphill, much safer


That is where the getting tired part comes in. I tend to veer out of my line more often when I am pushing things while being tired and having to put in more effort, all while not paying as much attention to what is coming up behind me as I normally would. That normally happens more often when I am climbing.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jul 2014)

Wll even if I am pushing a segment I am still not a tight cornerer.
I don't push segments that hard,
I would when the weather is cooler like to try a semi time trial, see how fast I can do 10 miles, but will noty be entering TTs


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2014)

It's a pity you couldn't just record the ride for distance and elevation and not even have the segments show up so you could still do the distance and climbing challenges and not be bothered about speed.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's a pity you couldn't just record the ride for distance and elevation and not even have the segments show up so you could still do the distance and climbing challenges and not be bothered about speed.



You could just uee a cat eye. It records distance, and time. That's all I need or use these things for.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jul 2014)

Tut tut you naughty people racing & taking risks! 

I took a chance with the weather this morning & quickly planned a route into the Test Valley on some new roads for me. So glad I did as it stayed dry & I had a most enjoyable 68 miles on some quiet roads with great scenery. (oh & I completed the Sufferlandrian National Day challenge )

http://www.strava.com/activities/167929189


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You could just uee a cat eye. It records distance, and time. That's all I need or use these things for.


I'll maybe just stick with downloading to Garmin connect and RWGPS just for an idea of distance over the year. Could also start carrying a camera and stopping much more often instead of belting along thinking, Oh, can't stop here I am on a segment. Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll maybe just stick with downloading to Garmin connect and RWGPS just for an idea of distance over the year. Could also start carrying a camera and stopping much more often instead of belting along thinking, Oh, can't stop here I am on a segment. Lol



Thats what I do. I think I spend more time stopping and taking photos than I spend cycling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Tut tut you naughty people racing & taking risks!
> 
> I took a chance with the weather this morning & quickly planned a route into the Test Valley on some new roads for me. So glad I did as it stayed dry & I had a most enjoyable 68 miles on some quiet roads with great scenery. (oh & I completed the Sufferlandrian National Day challenge )
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/167929189



I think Strava have messed that challenge up, I went out for just over an hour and it says I've completed 269%


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll maybe just stick with downloading to Garmin connect and RWGPS just for an idea of distance over the year. Could also start carrying a camera and stopping much more often instead of belting along thinking, Oh, can't stop here I am on a segment. Lol



You are not allowed to give up Strava! Every day last year when I got to work and saw you had already posted a monster ride motivated me to go further the next day. Come to think of it, you are entirely to blame for my addiction


----------



## kurt909 (19 Jul 2014)

Probably pathetic to most of you but yeah. Not pushing myself to hard as just recovered from a broken wrist!


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think Strava have messed that challenge up, I went out for just over an hour and it says I've completed 269%


Yeah something's wrong as mine says 759%!


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jul 2014)

kurt909 said:


> Probably pathetic to most of you but yeah. Not pushing myself to hard as just recovered from a broken wrist!


All miles are good miles @kurt909


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

kurt909 said:


> Probably pathetic to most of you but yeah. Not pushing myself to hard as just recovered from a broken wrist!




Its not pathetic. Any amount of miles is good. Well done.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll maybe just stick with downloading to Garmin connect and RWGPS just for an idea of distance over the year. Could also start carrying a camera and stopping much more often instead of belting along thinking, Oh, can't stop here I am on a segment. Lol


Map my ride (or fitness) tracks mileage, calories, speed etc, but doesn't have segments, so maybe that'd be a way forward, Mo.


I went out for a ride this evening, where I didn't concentrate on cadence, just tried to go for a 'ride'. It was hot and sweaty, with lots of thunderbugs around and my face was a lovely shade of scarlet when I'd finished. 
When I downloaded it to Strava it showed (rather disappointingly) no cups, no medals, nowt! "Bl***y h*ll" I thought, "must have been a rubbish ride".  Then I tootled over to Veloviewer, synched it and it brought up a QOM and couple of other good bits and I was confused.com. Anyway, when I went back into Strava, there they were. Bizarre! Happy though.

Hope everybody is ok in this heat, nobody has had any storm problems and there are smiles on your faces.
Love and cake

PL

ps - get well soon @Mo1959 and hopefully puddy comes home very soon


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Jul 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs That happened to me the other day and I was sure I had got at least one pr. Went back in to strava and I had 5.

It's my London to Southend ride tomorrow. I'm hoping the heat isn't intolerable and that there aren't too many thunder storms. It will be my furthest ride, but I have done 45 miles, so I'm pretty sure I can do 52 miles.


----------



## moo (19 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @Phoenix Lincs That happened to me the other day and I was sure I had got at least one pr. Went back in to strava and I had 5.
> 
> It's my London to Southend ride tomorrow. I'm hoping the heat isn't intolerable and that there aren't too many thunder storms. It will be my furthest ride, but I have done 45 miles, so I'm pretty sure I can do 52 miles.



Good luck. If my bike was working flawlessly I'd be attempting London to Southend and back again. Maybe next week


----------



## matth411 (19 Jul 2014)

On my commutes now I am focusing purely on technique and trying not to stop pedalling. I have the ride of the roses charity ride on 31st August and do not want to be left behind. 75 miles with some hills, which I am not used to. Not sure if I should go and have a go at the route a few weeks before. I have 12 days off mid August so I will have the chance to. My furthest ride so far is 72 miles so I am presuming I would be able to do 75, although the 72 nearly killed me! I will use those 12 days off to rack up the miles and make sure I can do it. I am not failing on a charity ride! 

Tonight's commute was error free, good technique and quite fast for me! Averaged 16.5 mph and managed to overtake one roadie who looked like he was struggling, only to find out he was on his way home after riding 115 miles! I felt like crap after he told me that, so filtered in front of him and took any wind resistance away from him for a mile or so when he turned off. Was a good ride though.


----------



## Jordon Brooker (19 Jul 2014)

Right now managing to do at the most 7 miles without serious tush pain. But my speed is only around 5-10 MPH. Is this really slow even for a newbie?


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2014)

Jordon Brooker said:


> Right now managing to do at the most 7 miles without serious tush pain. But my speed is only around 5-10 MPH. Is this really slow even for a newbie?




It doesn't matter what your speed is or how far your going. Just concentrate on enjoying yourself. When your tired, or your bum has had enough stop and go home. It's msupposed to be fun, not torture. Dont worry, you'll soon realise your bum doesnt hurt anymore, and you'll be able to go a bit further. Then just increase your mileage and time gradually. Enjoy.


----------



## matth411 (19 Jul 2014)

@Jordon Brooker when I started last year I was averaging 7 - 8 mph over 5 miles. Don't focus on what you think you should be averaging. The more miles you do and the more time you have in the saddle will improve all of your stats.


----------



## moo (19 Jul 2014)

Jordon Brooker said:


> Right now managing to do at the most 7 miles without serious tush pain. But my speed is only around 5-10 MPH. Is this really slow even for a newbie?



If your muscles were crying for you to stop then the speed was suitable for your current level of fitness, weight and age


----------



## matth411 (19 Jul 2014)

@moo raises a good point that I still have not learned! Listen to your body, if it says stop. Stop. If I had done that in December I would not have missed the first 3 months of the year with a damaged knee.


----------



## GreigM (19 Jul 2014)

Jordon Brooker said:


> Right now managing to do at the most 7 miles without serious tush pain. But my speed is only around 5-10 MPH. Is this really slow even for a newbie?



I started late last year and still do about 11mph on average, I am happy enough with that as I still enjoy the ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

matth411 said:


> @moo raises a good point that I still have not learned! Listen to your body, *if it says stop*. Stop. If I had done that in December I would not have missed the first 3 months of the year with a damaged knee.


My body never says that, maybe not working hard enough, though I think last nights ride took it out of me, worked @ 80% of max HR which is 5% higher than my norm, though I did get a p.b. which unusual near home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

Jordon Brooker said:


> Right now managing to do at the most 7 miles without serious tush pain. But my speed is only around 5-10 MPH. Is this really slow even for a newbie?


 as has been mentioned, just do what you can and enjoy it, but you need determination to continue, because it is hard, but on the whole becomes easier.


----------



## matth411 (19 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I should have put "if" in capitals. I have hit the wall of my legs telling me to stop a few times, although they were the times I set a new personal record distance wise. On the 72 the other day, I got home and couldn't muster the energy to get my keys out of my pocket to open the door so I sat in the front garden. And as mentioned above, when I hurt my knee it just popped really loudly and painfully so I carried on and did another 20 odd miles, you know like normal people do. And those 20 miles took me further away from my house!


----------



## Steady (19 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think Strava have messed that challenge up, I went out for just over an hour and it says I've completed 269%



Same here, well not 200% but still well over 100% I wanted to complete that challenge correctly but the rain botched up my weekend and I only put in an hour today so it's like a slap in the face to say I completed it when I know I haven't!

Despite the challenge stressing time, the 'completion' mileage is 9.8 miles. At least 20-30-40 miles might have been a realistic 'completed mileage' over four hours.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jul 2014)

matth411 said:


> @Nigelnaturist I should have put "if" in capitals. *I have hit the wall of my legs telling me to stop a few times, although they were the times I set a new personal record distance wise.* On the 72 the other day, I got home and couldn't muster the energy to get my keys out of my pocket to open the door so I sat in the front garden. And as mentioned above, when I hurt my knee it just popped really loudly and painfully so I carried on and did another 20 odd miles, you know like normal people do. And those 20 miles took me further away from my house!


When we push ourselves we improve, we are all different and physical injury's can cause problems, when i started i suffered with pain in my right knee area, time has improved it but my right thigh always aches more than my left whilst working. I was just saying in my case I very rarely get to the point my body wants to stop because it hurts, though fatigue after 50 miles starts to play a part.

edit
having said that some climbs do hurt.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> When we push ourselves we improve, we are all different and physical injury's can cause problems, when i started i suffered with pain in my right knee area, time has improved it but my right thigh always aches more than my left whilst working. I was just saying in my case I very rarely get to the point my body wants to stop because it hurts, though fatigue after 50 miles starts to play a part.
> 
> edit
> having said that some climbs do hurt.


Yes Combe lane recently hurt. I have been getting some stiffness too after longer rides.
Recently put saddle up a little. Seems about right now.
Even wondering about changing stem angle down a little! (The Felt has adjustable angle stem)

However I do know that it is within my physical capability to ride a little harder, but don't manage to do so.
In looking at my rides since I have had this bike, which is about the time I got the HR strap, my heart rate has gone down, to me that means 

I am fitter
I am not riding up to the level I could
I know you could say what does it matter, just enjoy the riding!
If I had time I would do some more longer rides - convinced my endurance has not been tested,


----------



## matth411 (20 Jul 2014)

So, as mentioned recently, I completed my longest ride the other day. I normally have a rest day afterwards but didn't really have time for one this time as I was in work the next night. The result? Only done 4 commutes (which I have pushed myself) and this one I have just done hurt! Quads, calves, feet, back, neck all aching. Taxi to work for me tonight and back to it tomorrow, but not at full pelt. Have a run of 8 night shifts coming up so will need to be fresh for that.
Happy riding today folks.


----------



## Biggler (20 Jul 2014)

I went out in the rain yesterday which I was pretty proud of... I would usually dodge it - http://www.strava.com/activities/167886145


----------



## Trevor_P (20 Jul 2014)

Just under thirty miles with some climbing.

http://www.strava.com/activities/168339363

Lots of PR's and an increase in average speed of 1.6mph. Following on from last weeks century. The local club passed me again today, but no where near the speed difference that there usually is. By this time next year, hopefully I'll be keeping up with them.


----------



## fivepence (20 Jul 2014)

Kicking off the Rapha Rising Challenge after yesterdays washout , should hopefully get for an hour or two later this evening after the TDF to rack up a few more meters

http://www.strava.com/activities/168347530


----------



## stevey (20 Jul 2014)

Decent effort today although we did get lost and ended up doing some cyclocross absolutely caked in mud not enjoyable at the time
http://www.strava.com/activities/168380829


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Jul 2014)

Nothing compared to the previous ^^^^ two rides but 17.52 miles @ 14.34 mph av' I am happy with.

I can't ever imagine doing really long rides as despite the lovely countryside I cycle through I get bored after about 25 miles - low attention span maybe?


----------



## Biggler (20 Jul 2014)

Stepped up the distance a little bit today and have done my first 50+ mile ride.  http://www.strava.com/activities/168405306

Feel knackered now.


----------



## Razzle (20 Jul 2014)

Not been out since the 2nd July as been on emergency support for nearly 3 weeks solid 

This was the ride: http://www.strava.com/activities/160915477 hopefully get out for a few miles later on. *hopefully*


----------



## GreigM (20 Jul 2014)

Not been out today, but did have a little browse in Decathlon......

So going to fit my Mavic Aksium wheels now....I really need to go there without my bank card!


----------



## BrynCP (20 Jul 2014)

Well today I went over the 3000 miles ridden since it all began in November!

Just 42 miles today on my route to the coast and back; the cool breeze from the sea was very welcome and I could have just sat there all day to cool me down! Took a few minutes off my previous best time, making that in 2hrs 38mins.

A lot to learn still, technically, but not so much the beginner now I feel.


----------



## Razzle (20 Jul 2014)

Just got back, only 8 miles but it'll do: http://www.strava.com/activities/168457344


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2014)

28 new p.b's


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> 28 new p.b's


----------



## creashor (20 Jul 2014)

My longest ride since I've been back in the saddle. It felt great, but I do resemble the Tin Man right now!

https://www.strava.com/activities/168283988

All the best


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2014)

After a 3 week hiatus, finally got off my bum for a cycle over the hills to Box Hill and back. For the first time in a while, headed out with @themosquitoking. Must admit got left behind on most of the hills, felt very leggy with very little energy. Not sure if it was the humidity or heat, or maybe the fact I worked till 10pm last night, or just a general loss of fitness in 3 weeks, but all the hills I burned up last time were like a brick wall this time. Very tough.

Still, 13.8mph average with 2,031ft climbing over 33.6 miles I shouldn't complain too much, its not that far outside my usual pace.

Sorry haven't been around too much recently, been busy at work, and too knackered / lazy on my days off! Hope everyone is well, anyone heard any recent updates about @Mo1959?

Great ride there @Nigelnaturist!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine!

http://app.strava.com/activities/168464185


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


>


If I include the new segments its 52 out of 97 segments.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If I include the new segments its 52 out of 97 segments.



Bloomin hell Nigel. Brilliant


----------



## Steady (20 Jul 2014)

Thinking about planning an early long route for tomorrow, but I've had this tight stretched pain in my foot arch that I'm in the process of googling (and icing to be on the safe side!). 

I should know better by now not to ignore these little pains, but I want to cycle. :-(


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jul 2014)

@welsh dragon shows you just how much better the shifters are, though I guess some has to go to the chain and cassette, but the difference the shifters has made is amazing its enabled me to keep a much closer cadence 1hr55 @ 90-100 and 1hr11 @ 80-90 so just over 3hrs out of the 3hr45 moving time, but still not my quickest time over distance.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon shows you just how much better the shifters are, though I guess some has to go to the chain and cassette, but the difference the shifters has made is amazing its enabled me to keep a much closer cadence 1hr55 @ 90-100 and 1hr11 @ 80-90 so just over 3hrs out of the 3hr45 moving time, but still not my quickest time over distance.



Well done though. At least you will have more confidance in the new equipment. Good show.


----------



## maltloaf (20 Jul 2014)

Been after this one since he start of the summer. I finished last summer touching 18mph averages for a 20 mile ride and this summer I progressed through 18's and on to 19's so I set myself a target of 20 miles in an hour before the summer ends.

I've come close a few times, usually just over a minute behind but today I did it.

20 miles in 59.36 I'm absolutely over the moon ! 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/545435438 

Thanks,

Malty


----------



## fivepence (20 Jul 2014)

Second ride of the day but boy did I feel it from my exploits from this morning , though did manage finish out the 4 hours for Sufferlandaria and up to 20% on Rapha Rising - Knackered now 

http://www.strava.com/activities/168538390


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Sorry haven't been around too much recently, been busy at work, and too knackered / lazy on my days off! Hope everyone is well, anyone heard any recent updates about @Mo1959?


Still around Damon. Had my collar bone plated a week past Tuesday and have the prospect of 6 - 8 weeks in a sling followed by physio. Probably around 3 months before I can ride according to the surgeon.


----------



## Mark1978 (20 Jul 2014)

Did my longest ride ever today in order to complete the Strava gran fondo challenge. - 82 miles

http://www.strava.com/activities/168349791

Only issue i had was a bit of neck and upper back ache after about 60 miles. Might try flipping the stem which should raise the bars about an inch and maybe rotate the bars a bit to raise the hoods.


----------



## Nomadski (21 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Still around Damon. Had my collar bone plated a week past Tuesday and have the prospect of 6 - 8 weeks in a sling followed by physio. Probably around 3 months before I can ride according to the surgeon.



Well I suppose the best thing to say is at least you have a clear timeframe for recovery. 

When your collar bone is plated, is that a permanent fixture?

Hope you've kept your chin up, and your spirit high.


----------



## AndyWilliams (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## Wafer (21 Jul 2014)

Feeling quite chuffed, a month ago I did my first proper ride for a year and probably 3rd proper ride in 2 years. Managed 15 miles, 616ft elevation at 11.7mph avg.
Today I went out for a ride in the sun, did 16 miles, 704ft elevation at 14.4mph avg and certainly felt better afterwards than previous rides.
Having a route that take a bit over an hour is nice for evenings after work, think I'll start looking to go a bit further when I can get out at weekends though!


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well I suppose the best thing to say is at least you have a clear timeframe for recovery.
> 
> When your collar bone is plated, is that a permanent fixture?
> 
> Hope you've kept your chin up, and your spirit high.


Thanks Damon. I,ve kind of resigned myself to missing out on what's left of the summer months. The plate is usually left in unless it is causing any bother, eg some people, especially if they are quite thin, find the plate can be quite irritating if they carry bags on that shoulder, seat belts, etc but they like to leave it in for six months to a year to give the bone a chance to fully strengthen. I would hate the thought of falling on it again as the plate may cause more damage but I don't particularly fancy another op either. Just have to be more careful in future. No more chasing Strava segments!


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jul 2014)

I finished my London to Southend ride yesterday. I'm not as fast as some, but I managed to get there just before the thunderstorm. I was safely on the train before the rain really started to come down. Boy was it hot yesterday  and there was no shade at any of the rest stops. I had to keep pouring water over my head to try and cool myself down, but I still got a headache.
http://www.strava.com/activities/168431589

This ride has been my motivation since getting out of cardio rehab. I now need a new goal. Any ideas?


----------



## bororider (21 Jul 2014)

Got myself a work stand recently and spent about 2 hours last week cleaning my bike and altering a couple of bits.
Went out Saturday and done 40 miles over 4 seperate rides and got soaked to the skin, and then spent another hour yesterday cleaning all the dirt off my bike again!! I've now discovered baby wipes are the way forward, as has been mentioned here numerous times.
I love riding in the rain, even though I didn't attach my mudguards it was all good fun but still very very hot.

I lost a KOM recently and managed to get that back last week (equal 1st anyway!) and really enjoying my riding atm.

Been looking at road bikes recently and really like the look of these 2 (looks wise, I like a sexy looking bike) 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-peloton-road-bike-2014/rp-prod114146 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-peloton-pro-road-bike-2014/rp-prod114144

Think I'll stick to my hybrid for the rest of this year and look again early next year. Starting to get my avg up to 17mph+ on my hybrid when I ride alone and it's done wonders for my fitness/weight loss.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Damon. I,ve kind of resigned myself to missing out on what's left of the summer months. The plate is usually left in unless it is causing any bother, eg some people, especially if they are quite thin, find the plate can be quite irritating if they carry bags on that shoulder, seat belts, etc but they like to leave it in for six months to a year to give the bone a chance to fully strengthen. I would hate the thought of falling on it again as the plate may cause more damage but I don't particularly fancy another op either. *Just have to be more careful in future. No more chasing Strava segments! *


Attitude is changing slightly from giving it up 
@bororider just ride why does there need to be a challenge or a goal, on the Strava M.T.C. i try and aim to complete it but not fussed if I don't, when you start things like your first 100, 1000 miles ect. give imputes to achieve without outside challenges, my next real target is 20,000 miles having passed 15,000 yesterday, personal challenges become so much more difficult the more you do, I am trying to improve my technique, I am trying for higher cadences I can for the most part keep it pretty consistent avg uphill = my avg or to within 1 or 2 rpm this is now about 90rpm on avg (though it depends on the route)

Edit
whoops that was meant for @Effyb4


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Attitude is changing slightly from giving it up


Trying hard to convince myself I will get back to it Nigel. Lol. Longer I leave it and enjoy not worrying about spending on mechanicals the harder it will get.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Trying hard to convince myself I will get back to it Nigel. Lol. Longer I leave it and enjoy not worrying about spending on mechanicals the harder it will get.


Maybe so, I thought that back last winter, but its nice to be able to just ride and not worry about what the route throws at you ( elevation, grade ect), though I do wonder how I will cope with the current 27th instead of the 28th I had, and there is nothing I can do about it due to the design of the cassette, well least ways not yet, I need to find a spacers the right width to fit inside the 21-24-27 cluster so the lower cog would be the correct distance, however the only one I could fit would be an 8sp 32th which for me is a little pointless. Though I did try it the day my shifter broke and had a 13-14-15-17-19-21-24-28-32, but the jump from 15-17 was noticeable and the ride really didn't warrant it, the only thing I can do when funds allow is get the 11-28 105 and use the 21-24-28 cluster with what I have, I am still getting use to the shifters, still go for the thumb shifter on occasion and its weird having no cables.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

I just got my two year trophy


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Jul 2014)

Out with the boys yesterday and this morning out with OH

http://www.strava.com/activities/168812187


----------



## Robjps (21 Jul 2014)

Went on a ride yesterday in the heat and amazed myself by knocking 4 minutes off my previous time! Its only a 9 mile run but there are two good climbs and my av speed was 14.5mph  my time was 33 mins. Legs feel stronger and I could have kept going unlike previous runs.

Really happy with my progress so far and I cant wait to get out again after work tonight!


----------



## Leescfc79 (21 Jul 2014)

Not posted for a while but been getting out as much as possible, have the ridelondon 100 miles to do in 3 weeks so will be trying to get a couple of decent rides in over the next couple of weeks too.

My other half has taken a bit more of an interest recently and did her longest ride of 30 miles yesterday beating her previous best of 15 miles AND she wants to go out for 20 miles tonight! 

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Jul 2014)

and then out on my own for a short blast

http://www.strava.com/activities/168839423

I love going out with Family, it's great but it's not pushing me at all so enjoyed the blast on my own.


----------



## morrisman (21 Jul 2014)

Been out delivering posters to a pub for the morris men again. Not a fast ride but plenty (in a Chiltern's sort of way) of climbing. Particularly happy with the PRs on Frith Hill (Gt Missenden towards Chesham) last year I had to walk it, this year I'm in the top half for my age group and top half for the "Size 96 Extra Fat" group and not that far off top half overall 

http://www.strava.com/activities/168897764


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

Apparently I did 26h52m for this challenge Sufferlandrian National Day, not quite sure when I did that this weekend I know the bike set is pretty good now but I don't think even I could do it in my sleep.To be honest I don't think I did it as I only rode 3hr40min or so yesterday


----------



## GreigM (21 Jul 2014)

Got out for 14 miles this afternoon little test of the new wheels, was far too hot though! Need to start trying to get out at @Mo1959 time when its a bit cooler 

New wheels felt good can't decide if I like the red stickers on them though as they don't really match the rest of the bike. Not sure if they would be easy to remove without making a mess of it though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> Got out for 14 miles this afternoon little test of the new wheels, was far too hot though! Need to start trying to get out at @Mo1959 time when its a bit cooler
> 
> New wheels felt good can't decide if I like the red stickers on them though as they don't really match the rest of the bike. Not sure if they would be easy to remove without making a mess of it though.


If you do remove them a bit of lighter fluid is good to get rid of glue, just make sure you give the area a good clean once done.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jul 2014)

I was going to go out this mornng,but then started to feel unwell, and thought it best to err stay close to home. Its dam hot out there now.


----------



## Learnincurve (21 Jul 2014)

got my 250km for July 

Also figured out why my bike was a 9 speed and fixed it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Apparently I did 26h52m for this challenge Sufferlandrian National Day, not quite sure when I did that this weekend I know the bike set is pretty good now but I don't think even I could do it in my sleep.To be honest I don't think I did it as I only rode 3hr40min or so yesterday



It's all fixed now, though how some people can do 75 hours when the challenge was only over 48 hours I don't know


----------



## fivepence (21 Jul 2014)

Yeah that Sufferlandrian National Day challenge is slowly beginning to rectify itself , will take a bit of time to get it but seen mine has now finally updated to 5h 5m.
Third installment on Rapha Rising chucked in tonight , including a wrong turn down a road which i doubt has seen fresh tarmac since the seventies - wont be going down there again 

http://www.strava.com/activities/169040845


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Yeah that Sufferlandrian National Day challenge is slowly beginning to rectify itself , will take a bit of time to get it but seen mine has now finally updated to 5h 5m.
> Third installment on Rapha Rising chucked in tonight , including a wrong turn down a road which i doubt has seen fresh tarmac since the seventies - wont be going down there again
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/169040845


It still shows me as having ridden 4 hrs
They have just top dressed what was one of the best road surfaces around here making it worse, it was so smooth before.


----------



## cuberider (21 Jul 2014)

I did 25 miles in the afternoon heat from Parsley Hay to Middleton Tops. I did most of it with no front brakes as I think I've killed the pads. Top speed downhill was 33.6mph ...... not bad I thought.

The Charge will be getting some new anchors in the next few days.


----------



## matth411 (21 Jul 2014)

Well, am I glad I am bored in work! On my commute I could hear rattling as if something was loose. This turned out to be either: the bottle cage that was close to coming off, or all the mudguard bolts that were also close to coming off! Front reflector was quite loose too, but not to the extent of the others. Everything tightened and wiped down. When I get home I will clean and lube the chain etc. I really need to stop using the Wirral Way, keep having to clean mud from different places (on the bike! No ooeerr here)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Jul 2014)

cuberider said:


> I did 25 miles in the afternoon heat from Parsley Hay to Middleton Tops. I did most of it with no front brakes as I think I've killed the pads. Top speed downhill was 33.6mph ...... not bad I thought.
> 
> The Charge will be getting some new anchors in the next few days.


You killed them going down hill.

@matth411 front reflector  besides everything rattles on mine, well mudguards and downtube bottle cage/pump holder I think its the pump in the holder but can't be 100%


----------



## matth411 (21 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist it is the only one on the bike, and is used for holding my helmet when I am off the bike. It has no other use that I can think off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

matth411 said:


> @Nigelnaturist it is the only one on the bike, and is used for holding my helmet when I am off the bike. It has no other use that I can think off.


I have spoke reflectors in the winter good use or it though, I am thinking of getting some reflective strips for the frame this winter to help hide a few paint chips as its gathered a few.


----------



## matth411 (22 Jul 2014)

Please do not start talking about winter already @Nigelnaturist Merseyside has only just joined the summer! I upgraded to Marathon Plus tyres which have the reflective strip all around the side, so apart from if they are filthy I continuously have reflectors from a side view. In the winter, I will need to re-light my bike which adds considerable weight. Two front lights (T6's IIRC from Ebay) which have battery packs which I run from the saddle bag, and two rear lights in a T formation so people know I am likely to be a t**t!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I finished my London to Southend ride yesterday. I'm not as fast as some, but I managed to get there just before the thunderstorm. I was safely on the train before the rain really started to come down. Boy was it hot yesterday  and there was no shade at any of the rest stops. I had to keep pouring water over my head to try and cool myself down, but I still got a headache.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/168431589
> 
> This ride has been my motivation since getting out of cardio rehab. I now need a new goal. Any ideas?


Yes I am goalless after doing the L2B
I am not following a training plan

I know what you mean - need something to aim for

One week I did nots of hills, next week I did some fater speeds, it's all a bit random.
Now with the heat, feel I can't push it too much. Still thinking about the New Forest Autumn Sportive


----------



## matth411 (22 Jul 2014)

Got to the end of the road on my commute and realised I was a bit sluggish. Not me, the bike! Slowly deflating front tyre, didn't have spare or repair kit or pump (using marathons and slime inner tubes) so just took it easy and went the scenic route. Took some pictures, admired the beauty that I am always trying too hard that I miss it.

Beautiful ride despite the tyre.

Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/169224506


----------



## Robjps (22 Jul 2014)

quick ride in the heat last night and first time I used Strava
http://www.strava.com/activities/168998989


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

matth411 said:


> Got to the end of the road on my commute and realised I was a bit sluggish. Not me, the bike! *Slowly deflating front tyre*, didn't have spare or repair kit or pump (using marathons and slime inner tubes) so just took it easy and went the scenic route. Took some pictures, admired the beauty that I am always trying too hard that I miss it.
> 
> Beautiful ride despite the tyre.
> 
> Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/169224506


Gatorskins never had a puncture on the front (if that is what it was) no slime weight, the ones I have had on the rear are from hitting stones to hard, last one not only did the tube, but the tyre and rim and though I have got the rim pretty straight its still got a dent in the rim, thats nearly 8,000 miles on the front, now you watch next time I go out I will get a visit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

Robjps said:


> quick ride in the heat last night and first time I used Strava
> http://www.strava.com/activities/168998989


your not to far from @Phoenix Lincs, it's now to late to turn you from the dark side.


----------



## morrisman (22 Jul 2014)

Off to London again with my folder. Such delights as Ally Pally, White Hart Lane, Lee Navigation and Linehouse Basin await.


----------



## GreigM (22 Jul 2014)

21 degrees already, when is it too hot to cycle?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> 21 degrees already, when is it too hot to cycle?


never  like the cold (winter is just round the corner @matth411 ) well in this country anyway, hottest I have record for is 28.9 and that would be in the shade as its from one of the local weather stations I would ride past.

Edit and one of those days was one of the most difficult days riding I had up until that point., and for the record both days that recorded that temp were July last year, so it will get cooler next month and you lot will be moaning how cold it is , or you can just ride faster and let the wind chill cool you.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2014)

I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.


----------



## GreigM (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.



That is fantastic news, wonder where she got too? Remember and close the windows when you go out


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.


Great news @Mo1959, that's just made a sunny day off work even better!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> That is fantastic news, wonder where she got too? Remember and close the windows when you go out


They are all closed to less than an inch already.......I will just have to overheat or buy a fan. I'm not going through that again!


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jul 2014)

A nice gentle loop and was it ever hot. Glad I went out early (ish).

http://www.strava.com/activities/169264975


----------



## stevey (22 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 that's excellent news indeed


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jul 2014)

Very pleased for you @Mo1959 you needed a bit of good luck.
Glad she is home.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 great news, at least she knows the way home now , or instead of fans and overcooking just do as I do


----------



## morrisman (22 Jul 2014)

Turns out my jaunt around London was destined for pain. Nearly ended up under an artic that just drove onto the roundabout I was going round. Led to me laying on the road in a heap and him saying Sorry Mate and driving off. No real damage done except for pedal rash up my right shin. Onwards and upwards.

ps. Since I was not wearing a helmet it did not save my life.


----------



## BrianEvesham (22 Jul 2014)

Glad your ok @morrisman


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.


Good News!!


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.



Well done @mo959. Im glad she is back. Well done.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2014)

Did a ride today and added a loop so I could ride some nice sections twice
I started off trying to push up the pace.
(Edit)37.2 miles @ 16.7 mph
After 20 miles was well over 17 mph
1093 feet of climbing
Doesn't really get to hot to cycle.
Just drink more!!
Nice route of country lanes and across Chobham Common (which is a heath)
http://www.strava.com/activities/169307842
One or two PRs and six fastest along a 4.8 miles long segment with average speed of 19.6 mph
Slight fatigue and wind against me at the end dragged the average down


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

@morrisman think I might have had a few words if not more, providing in a fit state to do so, had a couple of close calls last night nothing major just they should have been out a little more, it seems some get use to passing slower cyclist and anticipate the time it take to overtake and screw it up as road conditions (i.e. bends other traffic ect catch them out when they overtake bikes travelling at 20+ mph, I think part of the education we need to get across is that whilst many of us are not top class athletes many of us are not slow either.
Glad your ok.

@Stonechat I found that toward the end of last night, and always that steady climb back home 
Still I managed 31 miles @ 16.64mph and 34ft/mile most of that in the first half.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Turns out my jaunt around London was destined for pain. Nearly ended up under an artic that just drove onto the roundabout I was going round. Led to me laying on the road in a heap and him saying Sorry Mate and driving off. No real damage done except for pedal rash up my right shin. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> ps. Since I was not wearing a helmet it did not save my life.


Had a learner car turn right across my path. I did not have to take evasive action but the margin was not great!


----------



## Mark White (22 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> 21 degrees already, when is it too hot to cycle?



28C (apparently "feels like 31C") at 7:30am today here, which is quite normal for my daily run before starting work, so you'll be fine for a while yet. Just don't forget the sunblock if you're out in the direct sun!


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.


 Now you can let her come in and out when she pleases. I leave my windows open in warm weather so my cat can come and go as he likes. I have to let him in and out when it is cold. No litter box either.


----------



## GreigM (22 Jul 2014)

Went to visit the Mrs at her work for some lunch, 34 miles and very very hot - http://www.strava.com/activities/169349050

Did get the train part of the way home


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.



FANBLOOMINGTASTIC!

Cats - strange!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2014)

15.44 Sweaty Miles @ 14.98 av' mph.

Tyres made a slurping sound over long stretches of tarmac - prob' cost me the .02 mph off my average speed!


----------



## morrisman (22 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> 21 degrees already, when is it too hot to cycle?


I've just finished 35 miles around London at an average temp of 28C (82 in English money), felt marginally sorry for the woman sat next to me on the train home as I may not have been as fresh as the proverbial daisy.

http://www.strava.com/activities/169376672


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Jul 2014)

I'm so pleased for you Mo


----------



## Learnincurve (22 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> 21 degrees already, when is it too hot to cycle?




My iPhone overheated on the ride today.


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2014)

I just came dangerously close to adding N +1. Saw a Trek 520 touring bike with rack and touring bags and a fluid trainer for $300. Luckily he emailed me back and said there are a couple of people ahead of me going to look at it tonight. Hopefully one of them will buy it.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Jul 2014)

RWright said:


> I just came dangerously close to adding N +1. Saw a Trek 520 touring bike with rack and touring bags and a fluid trainer for $300. Luckily he emailed me back and said there are a couple of people ahead of me going to look at it tonight. Hopefully one of them will buy it.


Ha, ha.....you are as bad as me. No matter how many bikes I have I just can't help looking!


----------



## RWright (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha.....you are as bad as me. No matter how many bikes I have I just can't help looking!


 Yep, so hard to not look. I had decided I was not going to buy any more bikes for a while too. This one just happened to be the right size and I like the dark blue color. I have been wanting to try out a trainer too, but not bad enough to fork out the cash for a new one. I am pretty sure I will hate a trainer but you never know.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> My iPhone overheated on the ride today.


Time for a garmin then, yet another reason of the right tool ect,..............


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

I was pretty pleased with this http://app.strava.com/activities/169482154/segments/3947623367 and the extended version when it sorts out the time of other riders http://app.strava.com/activities/169482154/segments/3947623382 but a bit disappionted on this as I felt it was better http://app.strava.com/activities/169482154/segments/3947623607 still avg sp of 15.9mph over 4.8 miles with 260ft elevation gain (thats the expanded analyse window, not the table) isn't to bad I guess.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

Times are sorted 18th out 55 2m35s behind the leader, dont think I will be catching him soon.


----------



## Biggler (22 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days


This made be have a big grin, I'm glad the cat's back!



Nigelnaturist said:


> Time for a garmin then, yet another reason of the right tool ect


The first time I did a long ride as a newbie my phone battery died without me knowing, that night I ordered a Garmin. I do not regret it, just for the peace of mind of having battery charge left in case I need to ring someone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

right guys go here and just look at how many uploads the uk gets http://labs.strava.com/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> This made be have a big grin, I'm glad the cat's back!
> 
> 
> The first time I did a long ride as a newbie my phone battery died without me knowing, that night I ordered a Garmin. I do not regret it, just for the peace of mind of having battery charge left in case I need to ring someone.


My Rider 20 will outlast my 705 on juice, but neither is likely to run out even on 8+hrs, the Rider 20 will last up to 20hrs.


----------



## fivepence (22 Jul 2014)

First hour or so in the heat was tough but thankfully once I got to higher ground it began to cool and get easier to find a comfortable rhythm. Just under 4000m of the 8800m completed so just about on track for the Rapha Rising challenge

http://www.strava.com/activities/169484504


----------



## Razzle (22 Jul 2014)

Should be out for a few miles tomorrow night


----------



## Exile (22 Jul 2014)

Overtook someone on a hill today, that's progress enough for me to break out the fine whisky in celebration!

Also signed up for the Manchester-Blackpool night ride this September. Better make that drink a double...


----------



## Learnincurve (22 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Time for a garmin then, yet another reason of the right tool ect,..............



I have a satmap mounted on my handlebars for mapping, and a hand held garmin for geocashing. The iPhone is just seamless when it comes to recording and uploading strava, also playing music as I ride (through speakers).  Yes, the garmin bike GPS doohikies are going to be better for cycling but I've been investing in satmap for years for hiking and the maps are expensive.


----------



## puffinbilly (22 Jul 2014)

Watching Chris Hoy - looking for some tips - OH thinks my days of Olympic glory have gone but Chris Hoy is telling me to ignore the negative thoughts.


----------



## Giny (22 Jul 2014)

Progress = 1st ride was just over 1 year ago on my MTB covering 5 miles 
Now I can do 80 miles, done Snake Pass and frequent Rivington.
Also lost 2 stones


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jul 2014)

Giny said:


> Progress = 1st ride was just over 1 year ago on my MTB covering 5 miles
> Now I can do 80 miles, done Snake Pass and frequent Rivington.
> Also lost 2 stones
> View attachment 51196



Brilliant! 

Shows what can be done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I have a satmap mounted on my handlebars for mapping, and a hand held garmin for geocashing. The iPhone is just seamless when it comes to recording and uploading strava, also playing music as I ride (through speakers).  Yes, the garmin bike GPS doohikies are going to be better for cycling but I've been investing in satmap for years for hiking and the maps are expensive.


The maps I use are free , but they are only used on the bike so don't need to same level of accuracy 


Giny said:


> Progress = 1st ride was just over 1 year ago on my MTB covering 5 miles
> Now I can do 80 miles, done Snake Pass and frequent Rivington.
> Also lost 2 stones
> View attachment 51196


Wish I could lose 2st, and


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The maps I use are free , but they are only used on the bike so don't need to same level of accuracy
> 
> Wish I could lose 2st, and



If you lost 2 stone, there wouldn't be anything left of you Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> If you lost 2 stone, there wouldn't be anything left of you Nigel.


Yea but the hills would be easier, still need to lose 4Kg's combo of me or the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea but the hills would be easier, still need to lose 4Kg's combo of me or the bike.


Would be cheaper to lose it of you. Lol. Just think, you could save on food and not have to buy a new frame!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 I can save 140grms using folding tyres which will be next as I buy them thats 3.5% of it.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mo1959 I can save 140grms using folding tyres which will be next as I buy them thats 3.5% of it.


Can't say I noticed any difference when I changed my Durano Plus wire beaded ones to kevlar beaded, but definitely noticed a difference with the GP4000S but wasn't happy with their puncture resistance. Since I won't be bothered about speed much when I get back to it I think I will revert to the Durano Plus. It will be coming into the autumn by the time I get back on board anyway. Not even sure I will be comfortable on the road bike initially anyway so may well use a hybrid at least for the first few weeks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 to be honest not sure i would notice 140grms, I will say this though, the bike feels lighter after the new kit than before, I know its difficult to tell just by lifting but you get a feel for things.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2014)

One problem I have been having recently is poor contact on the HR strap. HR disappears mid ride. Think I have lost some fat from the chest area (not so bad to be called moobs)
Strap slides and even by showing it about I don't get a contact. Might try it on the back! (Used to work in medical electronics, so I know this will probably work)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

@Stonechat have you changed your shirt or do you wear different ones of different make if so does it occur when wearing one particular or is it all the time, battery change the battery, my strap failed after about 16 months.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Jul 2014)

Out with OH again before the hot sun

http://www.strava.com/activities/169716945

She is sat here moaning that we haven't done enough miles, sort that tomorrow 

Avg up to 11.2mph


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Out with OH again before the hot sun
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/169716945
> 
> ...


Good to see her enthusiasm building up again. 

Heat is building up here now. It got pretty unbearable yesterday. Just got a lounger delivered so I can sit at the side of the house in the breeze/shade.


----------



## Coggy (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You don't lose it that quick, well I never have, took me nearly three months to really drop in performance. The thing i notice after two weeks is an increased H.R.




To be fair you are hardly a "beginner"


----------



## Coggy (23 Jul 2014)

sutts said:


> I was interested in this, so I looked it up and found this was quite interesting:
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/fitness/training/detraining-the-truth-about-losing-fitness-22330



Thanks, very interesting


----------



## Coggy (23 Jul 2014)

Exile said:


> Overtook someone on a hill today, that's progress enough for me to break out the fine whisky in celebration!
> 
> Also signed up for the Manchester-Blackpool night ride this September. Better make that drink a double...




I also overtook what looked like a fairly seasoned cyclist on a Hill last night. I was pleased as I got my personal best on the hill (not particularly steep) and maintained an average of about 15.6mph going up. I think on Strava it put me at around 129/441 riders.


----------



## moo (23 Jul 2014)

New bike parts still in transit  I've been doing some intensity training on my exercise bike for the past few days. The perfect quick workout to maintain fitness - but my god you need a lot of willpower to get through each rep  I don't think my heart has ever beated so fast.


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jul 2014)

First week of commuting underway and going strong. I managed to get 4th place on a segment without really trying, wonder what I will get tomorrow when I do!

Here's my route:

http://www.strava.com/activities/169232380
http://www.strava.com/activities/169390582

and still finding time to squeeze in the evening rides 

http://www.strava.com/activities/168993456


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Coggy said:


> To be fair you are hardly a "beginner"


Which period of time that I took off over the last two years would you like me to explain, the lack of cycling at the end of Sept 2012, Dec 2012, Jan 2013, July 2013 Nov2013-Mar 2014, I was talking from experience not how I am now, each time i have took up to two weeks of I can't say I lost much in performance but my H.R. did increase, the the extended time from Nov 2013 to Mar 2014 whilst I rode it was only what was needed, then my performance did drop, but not to the stage I was like a beginner, it takes a long time for your fitness to fall, almost as long as it took to build it, well 6 months or so for someone reasonably fit to fall back to like they started possible longer.


----------



## Coggy (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Which period of time that I took off over the last two years would you like me to explain, the lack of cycling at the end of Sept 2012, Dec 2012, Jan 2013, July 2013 Nov2013-Mar 2014, I was talking from experience not how I am now, each time i have took up to two weeks of I can't say I lost much in performance but my H.R. did increase, the the extended time from Nov 2013 to Mar 2014 whilst I rode it was only what was needed, then my performance did drop, but not to the stage I was like a beginner, it takes a long time for your fitness to fall, almost as long as it took to build it, well 6 months or so for someone reasonably fit to fall back to like they started possible longer.



What I mean is going by your stats you have an immense level of fitness. People like me that did pretty much nothing until starting to ride can notice a massive difference in their fitness levels after even a couple of weeks off.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2014)

Afternoon people. Its scorchio out there today. I went for a pootle round town this morning. Probably not the best day as it's market day, but hey ho, never mind eh? Went through the park, then along the main road leaving Mach. I intended to turn onto the B404 once out of town, but there were a lot of road works as you can see from the photo so decided to go back into town. On the way there I cam across a little lane, but after going up so far, I decided it wasnt suitable for a folder










I went back into town and pootled around the market for a while. Very pleasant morning, if rather slow.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Coggy said:


> What I mean is going by your stats you have an immense level of fitness. People like me that did pretty much nothing until starting to ride can notice a massive difference in their fitness levels after even a couple of weeks off.



I was just the same when I started, but as the article said (which I think backs up my point) it takes time, I only started cycling seriously in June 2012 so those breaks in the first 6 months would tell, it does fall off but not at the rate you think, look at it this way take your first ever ride then compare that with a ride having taken a few weeks of, I bet on the whole that ride after the break is better than your first ride, its took me nearly three months to get back to where I was a 10 months ago after not riding s much over the winter, but I rode most weeks at least once through the winter, not far 92 miles in Feb @13.98mph.

I hated hills when I started, not over keen on the killer ones even now, not that there are any really close, just some short sharp ones 150ft in 1/2 mile or so, it took me six months to do this one

http://app.strava.com/segments/3804327

and from this you can see how slow I was, I cant tell you what gear but probably 28x28 or something.





I do the same climb coming from another road so I have done it more than 6 times, and you can see I wasn't that quick on it last time, you also spend as much time climbing out of the potholes as you do climbing there are that many, thats part of the reason I don't go down it. 
Its took me a long time to get where I am, a lot miles in all weathers, when I started I couldn't do a local 10 mile loop without stopping 3 times at least, these I can do 50Km like last night, but usually I stop after 40Km or so and have a cig. 
There are many newbies than come on here and blow my stats away in terms of speed and endurance, we are all different, but once you get some basic core fitness unless you totally give up you will retain some of it.


----------



## kurt909 (23 Jul 2014)

Furthest journey yet for this Fatboy!

Nice ride along Newcastle quayside


----------



## Steady (23 Jul 2014)

Decided a few days off was the better option so my bike finally got it's wash and the chain mickle'd . 

Does anybody else have difficulties getting the wheels to sit properly in vertical drop outs? Whether it's front or rear, the clunk is fine, it's sat in but I always end up pulling the wheel into the brakes when I pull the qr lever up unless I push the wheel to the opposite side with my knee whilst I pull the qr lever up, somehow what I'm doing doesn't seem right. The qr levers on a different bike don't do that. 

Still, managed a short one today, extremely short four miles, way to hot for me at this time of day.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> Decided a few days off was the better option so my bike finally got it's wash and the chain mickle'd .
> 
> Does anybody else have difficulties getting the wheels to sit properly in vertical drop outs? Whether it's front or rear, the clunk is fine, it's sat in but I always end up pulling the wheel into the brakes when I pull the qr lever up unless I push the wheel to the opposite side with my knee whilst I pull the qr lever up, somehow what I'm doing doesn't seem right. The qr levers on a different bike don't do that.
> 
> Still, managed a short one today, extremely short four miles, way to hot for me at this time of day.


Try the qr from the other bike and see what happens.


----------



## Steady (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Try the qr from the other bike and see what happens.



Sadly it was sold, I think I go out of my way to forget that part as it was a depressing parting, it was a lovely bike but the student I sold it to stripped it and sold the parts on separately, can't say I know why, he looked like he had made a big loss by doing that. :-(


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> Sadly it was sold, I think I go out of my way to forget that part as it was a depressing parting, it was a lovely bike but the student I sold it to stripped it and sold the parts on separately, can't say I know why, he looked like he had made a big loss by doing that. :-(


I really don't understand some folk, ok undo the QR wheels on the ground (if you are not doing this already), the weight of the bike should make the axle sit straight in the forks, loosen the brake nut apply brakes tighten nut, wheel should now be pretty straight with the brakes if slightly off to one side there should be grub screw that can be used to centre a little better.


----------



## Steady (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I really don't understand some folk, ok undo the QR wheels on the ground (if you are not doing this already), the weight of the bike should make the axle sit straight in the forks, loosen the brake nut apply brakes tighten nut, wheel should now be pretty straight with the brakes if slightly off to one side there should be grub screw that can be used to centre a little better.



I know! I get attached to my bikes, so it was a little heart breaking to discover! 

Thanks though , I'll follow that when the sun goes in later, I think I've had far too much of it today.


----------



## RWright (23 Jul 2014)

Coggy said:


> I also overtook what looked like a fairly seasoned cyclist on a Hill last night. I was pleased as I got my personal best on the hill (not particularly steep) and maintained an average of about 15.6mph going up. I think on Strava it put me at around 129/441 riders.


 It is fun getting the scalps but most times (and they are rare ) I don't really know if the person I just passed was on their 8th or 80th mile. I know I am a little slower after 80 than I am after 8.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2014)

@Mo1959 I am so glad to read that she is home safely, best news I have heard and you are sounding more positive as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @Mo1959 I am so glad to read that she is home safely, best news I have heard and you are sounding more positive as well.


Thanks very much Emma. Yes, mightily relieved and happy re Tia, and starting to miss cycling now which is a good sign.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat have you changed your shirt or do you wear different ones of different make if so does it occur when wearing one particular or is it all the time, battery change the battery, my strap failed after about 16 months.


Don't think it is the shirt, I have two good ones and one other.
Centre of my chest is quite bony andI can see that the contact areas are probably not touching well
May increase the tension in the strap.
May seem strange but I like the feedback, and if e.g. I see HR is 'only' 150, I think I should be trying harder!!

I sweat more so the strap slides around!


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I really don't understand some folk, ok undo the QR wheels on the ground (if you are not doing this already), the weight of the bike should make the axle sit straight in the forks, loosen the brake nut apply brakes tighten nut, wheel should now be pretty straight with the brakes if slightly off to one side there should be grub screw that can be used to centre a little better.


Is there a grub screw? I didn't know that. Bikes moved on a lot over the years I wasn't cycling


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> I managed to get 4th place on a segment without really trying, wonder what I will get tomorrow when I do!


That could never happen to me!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Is there a grub screw? I didn't know that. Bikes moved on a lot over the years I wasn't cycling


My Tektro do, not looked at others to be honest, I will look at some schematics later.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My Tektro do, not looked at others to be honest, I will look at some schematics later.


Think mine is a Tektro too


----------



## Biggler (23 Jul 2014)

Was planning on going out tonight since I missed my Tuesday night cycle....
but I've done my back in and can hardly hobble without hurting. I was only lifting a piece of paper and putting it in a box on the floor! 

Hopefully I can get out again tomorrow night.

Good to see the rides still coming in thick and fast!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> Was planning on going out tonight since I missed my Tuesday night cycle....
> but I've done my back in and can hardly hobble without hurting. I was only lifting a piece of paper and putting it in a box on the floor!
> 
> Hopefully I can get out again tomorrow night.
> ...



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Learnincurve (23 Jul 2014)

Took the hybrid out for the last time in 6 weeks, may get a chance to take the mtb out but that's pretty much my fun time over till September


----------



## Biggler (23 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. It's never something manly whenever I do my back in.. like smashing rocks with a sledgehammer. It's always something pathetic!



Learnincurve said:


> Took the hybrid out for the last time in 6 weeks, may get a chance to take the mtb out but that's pretty much my fun time over till September


Busy 6 weeks? Absolutely no chance of sneaking in a quick ride here and there?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> Thank you. It's never something manly whenever I do my back in.. like smashing rocks with a sledgehammer. It's always something pathetic!
> 
> 
> Busy 6 weeks? Absolutely no chance of sneaking in a quick ride here and there?



You can injure your back simply by sneezing. You don't need to smash rocks apart with your bare hands. Take care


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Think mine is a Tektro too


Have a look and there should be a little grub screw if you adjust this it adjust the centring of the brakes.

@Biggler easy done, hope its a short lived thing.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (23 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know it's not cycling related but for those on here who knew about my indoor cat getting out and going missing, she is home after 8 days  I was really starting to lose hope so you can imagine how I felt when I was sitting at the computer and suddenly heard loud miaowing(typical Siamese!) Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw her at my garage obviously smelling her bed and my sweatshirt I had put there. She is currently curled up on my lap and hasn't stopped talking and purring. Bit thin but otherwise ok. Just need the collar bone to heal well now and things should be back to normal.



Abso-bloody-lutely marvellous


----------



## Learnincurve (23 Jul 2014)

Biggler said:


> Busy 6 weeks? Absolutely no chance of sneaking in a quick ride here and there?



School holidays. May be able to take the children + bike on the train to my parents and go for some rides around the hope valley a few times and I'm going to give hiring a tandem a go in a couple of places, but to be honest it's going to be a lot easier to go back to hiking day to day.


----------



## fivepence (23 Jul 2014)

Latest instalment of Rapha Rising , a slightly longer more rolling ride than previous ones so far this week. Absolutely fantastic views as the sunset coming across the tops

http://www.strava.com/activities/169995043


----------



## morrisman (23 Jul 2014)

RWright said:


> It is fun getting the scalps but most times (and they are rare ) I don't really know if the person I just passed was on their 8th or 80th mile. I know I am a little slower after 80 than I am after 8.


I want a constantly updating display thingy on the back of my jersey that clearly states my age (61) and how many miles I have done on the ride so that gits that scalp me will feel a little less smug


----------



## Razzle (23 Jul 2014)

Not long ago got back in froma quick 15miler. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/169980035

Was hard going since I'm on a no carb diet mind!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> I want a constantly updating display thingy on the back of my jersey that clearly states my age (61) and how many miles I have done on the ride so that gits that scalp me will feel a little less smug


I never feel smug, because you never know how far someone has done or any physical issues.


----------



## Learnincurve (23 Jul 2014)

I got scalped today by someone on a road bike going hell for leather, I did allow myself a small smile when he hit the lights and I caught him up. I'm not sure you need to be that intense in towns and cities to be honest.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I got scalped today by someone on a road bike going hell for leather, I did allow myself a small smile when he hit the lights and I caught him up. I'm not sure you need to be that intense in towns and cities to be honest.


Helps with sprinting.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

After yesterdays discussion I have decided i wont be visiting this thread very much from now on.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After yesterdays discussion I have decided i wont be visiting this thread very much from now on.


Nigel we would miss your input so much
Everyone here is still a relative beginner, we're just all at different places on similar journeys


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After yesterdays discussion I have decided i wont be visiting this thread very much from now on.


Don't be daft. Some of the newer members probably just don't realise how the camaraderie has built up between many of us on here and, although we are not officially newbies we have stayed on this thread purely for the mutual support, banter and friendship. Maybe we should start a new thread "show us your not so newbie progress"


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Jul 2014)

The reason I come back to this thread again and again is the friendly and helpful advice. It would not be the same without the knowledge and experience of those who are 'slightly less newbie'.

I rode into Southend again yesterday. It was another hot day, so we started off fairly early (although not at Mo time). It's the first time I have attempted this journey, albeit only 20 miles from home, because it is rather hilly for Essex. We managed it in about an hour and a half and got there well before lunch time. I did have to walk up two small bits of hill that were especially steep, but I was still pleased with myself.
http://www.strava.com/activities/169783992

Me and my son decided to get the train part of the way back and my husband cycled the whole way. He managed to get home, have a shower and was relaxing watching telly, before me and Samuel got home.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After yesterdays discussion I have decided i wont be visiting this thread very much from now on.


No, this thread needs you Nigel.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

Well, no newbie progress here, unless you count a 4.5 mile dog walk! Lol
Thought I better get out before the heat builds up again. Dog is already snoring and cat curled up on my lap so I guess I'll be sitting here a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Well. This newbie needs all the help she can get. But that's because I'm so bad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist the way I see it is that newbies also need advise and if there are not more experienced cyclists (newbies or not) reading this thread, then how can they get help that they have requested here (rather than starting a new thread) and as @Mo1959 states, it is the camaraderie on this thread that makes it unique. And anyhow, I don't exactly count as a newbie - hence why I just post 'social' or advise rather than any of my rides, unless you count me a newbie at 100 milers or solo touring?


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Jul 2014)

I'll still post "our" rides as Sue is a complete beginner/newbie.

The longest ride for @SueEvesham so far

http://www.strava.com/activities/170202414


----------



## Coggy (24 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> After yesterdays discussion I have decided i wont be visiting this thread very much from now on.



Don't be daft !

All I was saying is that you are super fit compared to a lot of us and so perhaps a few weeks off the bike doesn't affect you as much as bloaters like me !

Don't disappear, beginners like me need the help and input from people like you.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Jul 2014)

I think it should read show us your cycling progress....perhaps the admits could edit it. we've all something new to learn. I still come back regularly to read this thread. That's another vote for stay @Nigelnaturist! you make a massive and useful contribution. 
Absolutely fab news @Mo1959 about the return of your cat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

I'm going to go against the grain and Nigel can just do one................




Only kidding


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't be daft. Some of the newer members probably just don't realise how the camaraderie has built up between many of us on here and, although we are not officially newbies we have stayed on this thread purely for the mutual support, banter and friendship. Maybe we should start a new thread "show us your not so newbie progress"



Title should be "Old and not quite past it"


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Title should be "Old and not quite past it"


perhaps it should read "old and don't know we are past it"!


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> perhaps it should read "old and don't know we are past it"!


Nooooo. 50 is the new 35, so I am told and I only feel 'past it' over the last couple of miles of my ride when it's all uphill, I'm shattered and hallucinating about cups of tea.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Wow saluki. That means that I reality I'm now only 43. Brilliant. That'll do for me. I'll take 15 years off my real age any day I can.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Wow saluki. That means that I reality I'm now only 43. Brilliant. That'll do for me. I'll take 15 years off my real age any day I can.


We are living longer nowadays and we stay active longer (apparently). When my parents were 50, they had one foot in the grave. I was 50 four and a bit months ago and I don't feel my age. I wonder who the older person is in the mirror sometimes though. I am still really active, with an active job, active hobbies etc. My parents were all for a bit of pottering in the garden and then having a snooze. Neither of them made it to 70 and I swear my mother invented ailments so she didn't have to do anything active.

We've tried to encourage her downstairs to cycle again. I even serviced her bike for her. The gears now change and the brakes actually stop the bike but she says that she is too old. She's 48.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Title should be "Old and not quite past it"


Yep........sometimes I feel a bit horrified at my age when I think back to how I would have viewed someone my age when I was a teenager!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep........sometimes I feel a bit horrified at my age when I think back to how I would have viewed someone my age when I was a teenager!



THAT olllddddddd. No one's that old surely.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> THAT olllddddddd. No one's that old surely.


Yep, and if I had known any women in their mid fifties who were daft enough to hurtle down hillsides at 30mph on mountain bikes and nearly wipe themselves out hitting sheep I would have thought they should have been in the loony bin! Oh wait, someone at the door..........they seem to be wearing white coats!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep, and if I had known any women in their mid fifties who were daft enough to hurtle down hillsides at 30mph on mountain bikes and nearly wipe themselves out hitting sheep I would have thought they should have been in the loony bin! Oh wait, someone at the door..........they seem to be wearing white coats!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Nooooo. 50 is the new 35, so I am told and I only feel 'past it' over the last couple of miles of my ride when it's all uphill, I'm shattered and hallucinating about cups of tea.





welsh dragon said:


> Wow saluki. That means that I reality I'm now only 43. Brilliant. That'll do for me. I'll take 15 years off my real age any day I can.



so that has me in my middle 20's! wow, I finally feel young again


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

I think this is by far and away the best thread on the whole forum. It tends to be very positive and welcoming unlike the misery and over earnest-ess of some of the forum sections. 

@Nigelnaturist - I honestly think you have mis-interpreted the remarks by @Coggy. Time for a bit of this and make up?

I get what he was saying and it wasn't mean't offensively. So get back on here - your facts. figures and gear ratios would be sorely missed!

***

FWIW - it is obvious that some people on here are far from beginners in terms of their current performance levels. However, they were beginners once (presumably when they joined the thread) and I think it is great to see how far they have come. I think they should definitely stick with this thread no matter what levels they achieve in the future as it is so inspirational.


----------



## AndyPeace (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Title should be "Old and not quite past it"


Old? I'm a youngster, I believe Robert Marchand has set the standards for oldies, still track cycling aged 102yrs...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Been out in the sun all morning (not cycling) and currently I am sitting on my lovely shady balcony trying to muster enthusiasm to get on my bike in this heat!

Not sure whether to or not........


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been out in the sun all morning (not cycling) and currently I am sitting on my lovely shady balcony trying to muster enthusiasm to get on my bike in this heat!
> 
> Not sure whether to or not........



I don't do well in this heat. I feel like a dead thing, so I'm not going out. The weather here is supposed to get cooler yayyyyyyy. I do hope so.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Old? I'm a youngster, I believe Robert Marchand has set the standards for oldies, still track cycling aged 102yrs...



You obviously wouldn't be welcome in the thread then 

Neither would I, though my kids might disagree.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Been out in the sun all morning (not cycling) and currently I am sitting on my lovely shady balcony trying to muster enthusiasm to get on my bike in this heat!
> 
> Not sure whether to or not........


day off for me. though I may stretch my legs later this evening when it has gotten a touch cooler. Either walk my landlady's dog or get my mtb out and stretch her wheels a touch. tomorrow I have to wait in for BT to come and tell me they can't fix my landline - it went down in the storms at the weekend (along with blowing my laptop and router as well - sadly not being at home I could not unplug the laptop as I would normally have done and it is 6 months outside of it 3 year warranty & complete care... (just pressed the buy button on a new one after dismanteling it and finding no obvious fault - new motherboard needed to fix issue so given we were looking at replacing it in 6 months time, we have brought that forward...)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep........sometimes I feel a bit horrified at my age when I think back to how I would have viewed someone my age when I was a teenager!



Well I guess you are 3 years younger than me Mo?

I quite like being this age as I am way more chilled than I ever was when younger.

Also my younger years were all about hard graft building for our future - and we are enjoying the fruits of our labour now. But I shudder to think how much time I spent in board meetings, strategy meetings, investor relations meetings, review meetings and meetings about meetings (honest!) - I do wish I could have some of that time back!

The only bummer of being this age is the nasty spectre of 'not so many years left' can occasionally hop onto your shoulder and refuse to budge.

I nag the kids incessantly about using their young years better - they don't listen but then neither did I at that age!

You only realise how precious time is when your stockpile looks a tad depleted!


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Old? I'm a youngster, I believe Robert Marchand has set the standards for oldies, still track cycling aged 102yrs...


Dear God! I am positively embryonic. Off to buy an ice lolly and possibly to do some skipping  Should I put the stabilisers back on my bike?


----------



## puffinbilly (24 Jul 2014)

No - we all get a little irritated by others sometimes- remember that writing is an incredibly difficult form of communication so often comes over different than intended. There's no body language, no eye contact, no ability to determine the tone of speech etc - do often the intended message is lost. 

I think most regulars on here are aware of the difficulties that you've been so open and candid about and appreciate your courage in doing so. However for some newer posters what is intended as light hearted banter can become unintentionally hurtful.

Please @Nigelnaturist reconsider- your views and experience are much appreciated.
Apart from that I need some help on gearing  - so purely driven by self interest.


Also where's your ticker disappeared to? It was useful to me for measuring myself distance wise against the likes of yourself @Supersuperleeds 
and @Mo1959 (can I catch her YTD distance before she's back on a bike and pedals off into the distance).



Nigelnaturist said:


> After yesterdays discussion I have decided i wont be visiting this thread very much from now on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> No - we all get a little irritated by others sometimes- remember that writing is an incredibly difficult form of communication so often comes over different than intended. There's no body language, no eye contact, no ability to determine the tone of speech etc - do often the intended message is lost.
> 
> I think most regulars on here are aware of the difficulties that you've been so open and candid about and appreciate your courage in doing so. However for some newer posters what is intended as light hearted banter can become unintentionally hurtful.
> 
> ...




Where's your ticker?


----------



## morrisman (24 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Nooooo. 50 is the new 35, so I am told and I only feel 'past it' over the last couple of miles of my ride when it's all uphill, I'm shattered and hallucinating about cups of tea.


So 35 is the new 50 so I'm only 46, when I reach the recalculated 50 again will I once again revert to 35?


----------



## morrisman (24 Jul 2014)

Seems the diet has worked, I have gone from 17 stone to invisible if this week is anything to go by. Dumped on my arse on a roundabout on Tuesday avoiding an artic, and nearly rammed today by the District Nurse (or whatever they are called nowadays) in her Ka pulling out of a road on my right straight across my bows, managed to stay upright this time. Fortunately her car windows were open so she heard my bellow of "Whoooooa!" and swerved out on the way and apologised. 

Anyway; onwards and upwards, looks as if this month will be a bumper mileage month as I am already ahead of the previous best.


----------



## puffinbilly (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Where's your ticker?




Hiding under a bush - honestly - never got round to sorting it, not on Strava and only use a cheap computer so not able to upload rides etc. So far I've managed 2500 miles out of 5000 target for the year. 
Average speed on the hybrid seems to be creeping up to 22mph.......15 being the new 22mph


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Hiding under a bush - honestly - never got round to sorting it, not on Strava and only use a cheap computer so not able to upload rides etc. So far I've managed 2500 miles out of 5000 target for the year.
> Average speed on the hybrid seems to be creeping up to 22mph.......15 being the new 22mph


the mycyclinglog ticker is a manual entry one, so you could use that...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

Well what can I say, overwhelmed springs to mind, @SpokeyDokey I knew what was meant and how it was meant and @Coggy I wasn't offended in anyway (just in case anyone thinks I was), as I said in a previous post I am not super fit just lots of miles and determination even when the weather is a bit inclement, and that even once you have been riding a short while even though fitness falls off ( I do notice it as usually my H.R. is higher), it takes a while for it to go completely.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> So 35 is the new 50 so I'm only 46, when I reach the recalculated 50 again will I once again revert to 35?


Why the heck not. My Mother refused to be over 29 right up until she was 69 and shuffled off her perch. We went through 29 plus VAT, 29 plus VAT and 'luxury tax', 29 plus VAT & death duties. She thought of loads of ways to stay 29.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Hiding under a bush - honestly - never got round to sorting it, not on Strava and only use a cheap computer so not able to upload rides etc. So far I've managed 2500 miles out of 5000 target for the year.
> Average speed on the hybrid seems to be creeping up to 22mph.......15 being the new 22mph



Well get it out of the bush you are pretty much on target. As Satnav as already pointed out have a look at mycyclinglog


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Jul 2014)

Well I'm happy with my age


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well what can I say, overwhelmed springs to mind, @SpokeyDokey I knew what was meant and how it was meant and @Coggy I wasn't offended in anyway (just in case anyone thinks I was), as I said in a previous post I am not super fit just lots of miles and determination even when the weather is a bit inclement, and that even once you have been riding a short while even though fitness falls off ( I do notice it as usually my H.R. is higher), it takes a while for it to go completely.



I might have to get a HR monitor as whilst i don't cycle much it would be good to get maximum value from when I do.

I do like cycling but I really only do it to keep my old body in some semblance of shape plus the aerobic activity is good for when I get out into the mountains - which is my first love!


----------



## GreigM (24 Jul 2014)

Got 18 miles in today still roasting up here in Bonnie Scotland, I am sure it won't last much longer though.

Going to Hull with the OH for the weekend so going to take my bike and hopefully can get out on Sunday for a bit


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I might have to get a HR monitor as whilst i don't cycle much it would be good to get maximum value from when I do.
> 
> I do like cycling but I really only do it to keep my old body in some semblance of shape plus the aerobic activity is good for when I get out into the mountains - which is my first love!


Certainly good for the aerobic system. The anaesthetist that put me under for my op remarked on my low heart rate......................and I had more bikes than him. Poor guy only had three.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly good for the aerobic system. The anaesthetist that put me under for my op remarked on my low heart rate......................and I had more bikes than him. Poor guy only had three.



I have BDS too....

....Bike Deficiency Syndrome.

However, we have just completed a major overhaul of the house which should do us for another 15 years or so and it has cost a squillion quidlets so we are 'going easy' on expenditure as we have do not wish to deplete our 'old age stash' too much!

Mind you - another MTB could possibly sway me....I miss my lovely Pace. She was getting on a bit but was laden with cool kit which was cutting edge at the time and she could still cut the mustard with the new stuff. It was silly to let the beast go really but you can't turn the clock back....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Cooling down very slightly as a bit of a breeze has stirred in the mountains and it is rolling over the village so I am off out at 6pm when it should be relatively cool.

Not only will this get me a ride in but I will miss 'making the tea' time and Lovely Wife will take up the slack! I realise this may not portray me in a good light but in fairness I have made tea all week - mainly because she is working hard at work (some project or other) and because I work very little verging on not at all in the summer months. But nonetheless I could do with a night off!

I am getting cunning in my older years......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Certainly good for the aerobic system. The anaesthetist that put me under for my op remarked on my low heart rate......................and I had more bikes than him. Poor guy only had three.


when they sedated me for my bronchoscopy I was setting the alarms off prior to sedation, so they decided to give me atropine during the procedure just to be safe. Alarms go off when you drop below 60bpm... I have seen my resting heart rate as low as 42bpm and even prior to the procedure when I was 'stressed' and 'worried' about it, it was dropping to 52bpm! 

OK - how many bikes do you have. I 'only' have 3 as well you know.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Jul 2014)

I couldn't find the "not so newbie & no progress" thread so here will have to do! 

With temperatures at around 30C down here & with a 72 mile sportive booked for the weekend I kept today's ride to a flat 32 mile route. Thankfully my white summer helmet is well ventilated & along with a slight coastal breeze & white jersey keeping the sun off I didn't even break into a sweat. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/170278581


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I couldn't find the "not so newbie & no progress" thread so here will have to do!
> 
> With temperatures at around 30C down here & with a 72 mile sportive booked for the weekend I kept today's ride to a flat 32 mile route. Thankfully my white summer helmet is well ventilated & along with a slight coastal breeze & white jersey keeping the sun off I didn't even break into a sweat.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/170278581


so long as it is not white shorts and breaking into a sweat you will be fine. (someone else will have to link to that video - I can't remember the woman's name )


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so long as it is not white shorts and breaking into a sweat you will be fine. (someone else will have to link to that video - I can't remember the woman's name )


Hmm, yes, I've seen the coloured shorts discussions so its black all the way here!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I couldn't find the "not so newbie & no progress" thread so here will have to do!
> 
> With temperatures at around 30C down here & with a 72 mile sportive booked for the weekend I kept today's ride to a flat 32 mile route. Thankfully my white summer helmet is well ventilated & along with a slight coastal breeze & white jersey keeping the sun off I didn't even break into a sweat.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/170278581



That looks like a nice route through the forest. Beautiful part of the world you live in.

Sometimes I wish the hilly bits here were as low as that though!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> when they sedated me for my bronchoscopy I was setting the alarms off prior to sedation, so they decided to give me atropine during the procedure just to be safe. Alarms go off when you drop below 60bpm... I have seen my resting heart rate as low as 42bpm and even prior to the procedure when I was 'stressed' and 'worried' about it, it was dropping to 52bpm!
> 
> OK - how many bikes do you have. I 'only' have 3 as well you know.


Erm...........5  2 roadies, 2 hybrids and 1mtb and I enjoy riding them all, even although I can barely afford to keep them on the road. Lol


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That looks like a nice route through the forest. Beautiful part of the world you live in.
> 
> Sometimes I wish the hilly bits here were as low as that though!


We are a bit spoilt here with the beautiful New Forest on our doorstep but the downside (if it is a downside!) is having to travel to find any hills.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Erm...........5  2 roadies, 2 hybrids and 1mtb and I enjoy riding them all, even although I can barely afford to keep them on the road. Lol


we have enough problems storing 6 bikes. I can not imagine my OH's face if I suggested more bike.... err OK I can, I have pointed out that a commuting bike would be useful, a best weekend bike, a 2nd mtb bike for pannier rack & mudguards, a cyclocross bike and not to mention a lightweight touring bike would all be really useful. And of course if I have one, he has to have one as well.... so I have to stop at 3 each... shame really I could have done with a .... never mind


----------



## RWright (24 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well what can I say, overwhelmed springs to mind, @SpokeyDokey I knew what was meant and how it was meant and @Coggy I wasn't offended in anyway (just in case anyone thinks I was), as I said in a previous post I am not super fit just lots of miles and determination even when the weather is a bit inclement, and that even once you have been riding a short while even though fitness falls off ( I do notice it as usually my H.R. is higher), it takes a while for it to go completely.


 
I am afraid to use my Heart Rate Monitor at the moment. I may even put flat pedals on my Synapse for a little while. I am going to get back to shorter rides for a while and try to do them more frequently.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> We are a bit spoilt here with the beautiful New Forest on our doorstep but the downside (if it is a downside!) is having to travel to find any hills.



I'll swap you a few hills for some flats! 

Even our house is buried in the side of a hill at 278m above sea level - at least we are safe from rising sea levels! 

All my routes start either going further up the hill on the road at the back of the house - not good as my legs are not keen. Or down the rough track at the front of the house which is nice but then I have to usually grind back up it at the end of my ride.

To make a circle of the down and up bit makes for a long ride which would almost certainly exceed my boredom threshold!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'll swap you a few hills for some flats!
> 
> Even our house is buried in the side of a hill at 278m above sea level - at least we are safe from rising sea levels!
> 
> ...


I used to have that problem when I lived in the lakes as well. 8 miles of single track dead end road before you could even look at anything else and you always had the Hawes to climb on the way back... the dot - unnamed road, was where I used to live for a short period of time many, many years ago


----------



## Trevor_P (24 Jul 2014)

Anyone asks my age, I'm twenty one (years). 



Plus three hundred and seventy five months and counting.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I used to have that problem when I lived in the lakes as well. 8 miles of single track dead end road before you could even look at anything else and you always had the Hawes to climb on the way back... the dot - unnamed road, was where I used to live for a short period of time many, many years ago



Bet that was lovely when it snowed!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Anyone asks my age, I'm twenty one (years).
> 
> 
> 
> Plus three hundred and seventy five months and counting.



Sadly - I worked your age out!


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2014)

Wll no cycling tomorrow, and very little for tomorrow I think
I started a job to replace a door lock
Done it before and it's normally not so hard

Problem is
1) I am not at home and so got to rely on the tools of my late dad
2) THe front door is a big solid door made of hard wood
3) I am probably not so expert as I seem,

The old lock almost worked but was inclined not to let you have your key back after using it!
After some fiddling could not fix it
I have done a lot of the work, but chiseling out this door is mega hard work.
Drills don't much like drilling into either

Oh well, put it down to experience
Sunday should have a ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

@Trevor_P 23 months older than me.


----------



## Trevor_P (24 Jul 2014)

Bet you'd be good in a quiz team.


SpokeyDokey said:


> Sadly - I worked your age out!


----------



## Trevor_P (24 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist There's just enough time Left for me to catch you up then.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Bet that was lovely when it snowed!


fantastic... but you had to learn to live with electricity that was only 22 hours a day (nothing between 4-6am when the farms took it all), no TV signal, private water supply, no gas or mains sewage and random lost walkers needing rescuing... they were the most annoying. Didn't mind it when it was genuine, it was the persons who had set off from Glenridding or Patterdale for a casual day walk with nothing more than what they were wearing, perhaps a 500ml bottle of coke and no map who at 9pm at night would knock on the door asking for directions.... what can you do - its a 6-8 mile and 3,000 foot climb before they are back in safety... still it was a beautiful place to live and we were exceptionally lucky to have been able to rent the place at all. I think it was turned into an outward bound school after we left (after many years of being derelict again).


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Jul 2014)

Hope you've decided to stay @Nigelnaturist or we would have to hunt you down on other threads and that'd take forever!

Good rides recently folks. I did think about going out this afternoon after an earlier-than-usual finish, but I decided catching up on here was much better use of the time. Might get a ride in in the morning before work. 

Happy sunshine peoples


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn a little like the village I lived in on Skye, though not quite so remote and snow wasn't really much of a problem.
@Phoenix Lincs i never said i was leaving just not being here so often.
@Stonechat I have been putting up a new shelf in the bike shed.
@Trevor_P anyone can catch me just need to do the miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well I'm happy with my age


Me too.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Im older than you lot accept for one person who is older than me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

@welsh dragon spotted this in Caerphili and through instantly of you.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @welsh dragon spotted this in Caerphili and through instantly of you.
> 
> View attachment 51383



That is beautiful. Wow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @welsh dragon spotted this in Caerphili and through instantly of you.
> 
> View attachment 51383



You saw a knotty old tree and thought of Welsh Dragon?

If you see something on your travels that makes you think of me, whilst it would be very flattered, please don't post it up


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You saw a knotty old tree and thought of Welsh Dragon?
> 
> If you see something on your travels that makes you think of me, whilst it would be very flattered, please don't post it up


so you don't want another bike then?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You saw a knotty old tree and thought of Welsh Dragon?
> 
> If you see something on your travels that makes you think of me, whilst it would be very flattered, please don't post it up



 i am a knotty old tree.


----------



## stevey (24 Jul 2014)

Whoa what's happened here then people leaving.... Lol
Well considering my age a young 48 I don't think I do to bad and I ain't leaving this forum even though its a beginner's section
I would like to think I can offer some moral boosting pep talks for the newbies who have just taken up cycling and wish to loose weight.
@Nigelnaturist stay dude you offer so much


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> so you don't want another bike then?
> 
> View attachment 51384



mmm...tempting...... must resist


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> i am a knotty old tree.



Not to me you aren't


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> mmm...tempting...... must resist


as much as I can find out about it so far


> Phillips
> A division of B.C.C., Phillips, based in Birmingham, was the second-largest British bike maker until merged with Raleigh as part of the TI takeover in 1960. Raleigh-made Phillips models are near the bottom of the quality range.
> Birmingham Phillipses often featured a chainwheel with the word "Phillips" prominently featured in the cutouts.



so it is pre 1960...


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not to me you aren't


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2014)

Hmm think I am one of the more senior members here

When I took early retirement I went from being one of the older ones to one of the yournger amongst retired people


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hmm think I am one of the more senior members here
> 
> When I took early retirement I went from being one of the older ones to one of the yournger amongst retired people



I think you're the oldest, then me.... wheres me zimmer gone


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Ok - went and did my ride. Not far, not quick, very hot and not as cool as I thought it would be.

12.77 miles @ 14.56 mph av' - 3 hills one of which was a little swine! Twisty thing with a sting in the tail! Also moron aged about 16 in a tractor came hurtling down around a bend causing me to come almost to a standstill!

***

Finally I am gaining confidence with speed on twisty descents - after my two falls last year my confidence took a dent.

My fatter 35mm tyres are proving to be very sticky. I did read somewhere on here that fatter tyres can be twitchy but I can't say I notice any twitchey-ness at all. They are rock solid even on the crappy lanes up here.

I have worked hard on several aspects of descending twisty hills - one) I now steer by pushing down instead of trying to turn the bars, two) I use my drops which makes things much more stable and three) I look right through the bend instead of at what is happening in front of my nose!

Much better - you're never too old to learn.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ok - went and did my ride. Not far, not quick, very hot and not as cool as I thought it would be.
> 
> 12.77 miles @ 14.56 mph av' - 3 hills one of which was a little swine! Twisty thing with a sting in the tail! Also moron aged about 16 in a tractor came hurtling down around a bend causing me to come almost to a standstill!
> 
> ...


People say you should relax and not hold the bars too tight
However if you hit a bump then I think a firmer grip is OK
I have gradually got a little more confidence in descending, especially since I had the road bike
The high position on the hybrid unnerved me


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

I'm nearly 58 - who's older (if that's not too rude to ask)?

I retired when I was 48 and got bored after a year!

I now have a little pottering along business that bizarrely does quite well for itself. No stress, no hassle and gives me the best of both worlds plus tops my pension up nicely.

My wife retired at the same time as me when she was 41 and she too got fed up and now has a very nice part-time position.

We have no intention of retiring fully again at the moment.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I'm nearly 58 - who's older (if that's not too rude to ask)?
> 
> I retired when I was 48 and got bored after a year!
> 
> ...



Im older than you. I'm already 58. I retired 7 years ago.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Im older than you. I'm already 58. I retired 7 years ago.



Old bugger!

You've not got bored then?

I work about 20 hours a week for 40 weeks of the year these days and it keeps me sane.

I got a bit apathetic when I tried fully retiring and ended up being busy doing nothing!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Old bugger!
> 
> You've not got bored then?
> 
> ...



To be honest, I dont think I could go back to that whole must be at work at a certain time, and having to fit in with others re hours and holidays and taking orders. Not now. I like being able to potter around and doing what I want.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Im older than you. I'm already 58. I retired 7 years ago.


62


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> 62



You win!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest, I dont think I could go back to that whole must be at work at a certain time, and having to fit in with others re hours and holidays and taking orders. Not now. I like being able to potter around and doing what I want.



That would do my head in too. I just like my little business - just me and it can be as big or as small as I want. It's probably best part of three decades since I had a boss of any description as I was the boss for a lot of my 'proper' working life! 


welsh dragon said:


> To be honest, I dont think I could go back to that whole must be at work at a certain time, and having to fit in with others re hours and holidays and taking orders. Not now. I like being able to potter around and doing what I want.



I can understand that! That's why it's much better working for yourself.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jul 2014)

I hate M.T.B. bikes horrible things they are
http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView/2?id=5964189


----------



## GreigM (24 Jul 2014)

Feeling quite young at 40 now


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> Feeling quite young at 40 now


Just a bairn.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Jul 2014)

GreigM said:


> Feeling quite young at 40 now


Only on the "newbie progress" thread can you say this!


----------



## fivepence (24 Jul 2014)

1st seeds of doubt for this Rapha Rising Challenge are beginning to hit with this heatwave . Another 3340 over the next three days complete it 
Just a slow roller tonight to try save the legs for weekend

http://www.strava.com/activities/170405659


----------



## RWright (25 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> 1st seeds of doubt for this Rapha Rising Challenge are beginning to hit with this heatwave . Another 3340 over the next three days complete it
> Just a slow roller tonight to try save the legs for weekend
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/170405659


 
I think that is the one I did last year. It was the toughest challenge I did. If I could do it you can do it.  
No way I could have done it this year.  Maybe I will try it again in the future.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2014)

RWright said:


> I think that is the one I did last year. It was the toughest challenge I did. If I could do it you can do it.
> No way I could have done it this year.  Maybe I will try it again in the future.


Probably would have given it a try too, although I think this years seems to have slightly more climbing than last year does it not? Would have been tough in this heat.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably would have given it a try too, although I think this years seems to have slightly more climbing than last year does it not? Would have been tough in this heat.


The amount of climbing combined with the distance of serious hills made it a non starter for me


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> The amount of climbing combined with the distanceof serious hills made it a non started for me


That's the problem for some........a distance to go before you get to decent hills. Never mind, you've already done really well this year. 

Heat is building already. Better get out with the pooch for a decent walk before it gets any warmer.


----------



## Leescfc79 (25 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> The amount of climbing combined with the distanceof serious hills made it a non started for me



I looked at the challenge but I've only managed 11k metres of climbing all year and I go looking for the only hills in Essex, I'd have no chance of doing 8800 metres in 9 days even if I had the fitness!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

Same as Stonechat here, most I have done in one day is 4,000 ft and that included a 100 mile day, mind you the second 50 was pretty flat.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

now if only that challenge had started a week last tuesday instead.... i might have stood a chance of half completing it!


----------



## moo (25 Jul 2014)

My long term goal is to do the Rapha challenge in a day, otherwise known as everesting. Will be at least 12 months before I get close to attempting it tho


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably would have given it a try too, although I think this years seems to have slightly more climbing than last year does it not? Would have been tough in this heat.



Think you are right on the more climbing. Last year I did around 50%, this year, despite riding more I will do about a third. Not a chance of me completing it whilst I live in Leicester, a hilly 100 miler for me is less than 5,000 feet


----------



## moo (25 Jul 2014)

Need to find a 100 mile long 5% gradient hill


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Need to find a 100 mile long 5% gradient hill



100 yards at 5% I maybe could do


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 100 yards at 5% I maybe could do


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jul 2014)

I once did 10km at 10%... it was exceptionally hard (and not in this country).... In fact it was that bad we stopped off part way up to camp for the night!


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jul 2014)

Out with Max this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/170655643

I love to see him abandon his tablet/electronic games with excitement when I suggest a ride. 
Result.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Jul 2014)

I would like to give my Wife Kudos as she has ridden over 100 miles this month. She has just ridden on her own using Strava on phone ap for the first time 

http://www.strava.com/activities/170664354

Onwards and upwards.

Just need her to post on here now, come on @SueEvesham


----------



## Coggy (25 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well what can I say, overwhelmed springs to mind, @SpokeyDokey I knew what was meant and how it was meant and @Coggy I wasn't offended in anyway (just in case anyone thinks I was), as I said in a previous post I am not super fit just lots of miles and determination even when the weather is a bit inclement, and that even once you have been riding a short while even though fitness falls off ( I do notice it as usually my H.R. is higher), it takes a while for it to go completely.



Glad to hear you weren't offended. 

To be fair if you had been offended by my previous comments I would have had to have bought you a large dose of Man the **** UP !!!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2014)

Just mowed the lawns and I am dripping! Roasting hot and very humid.

Day off from cycling methinks.

Supposed to be cooling down over the weekend.

I should be in the mountains on Sunday but its looking like a lot of rain is coming. We shall see....

Hope those who got out/are going out today had/have good sweaty, sticky, itchy rides!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just mowed the lawns and I am dripping! Roasting hot and very humid.
> 
> Day off from cycling methinks.
> 
> ...


Just done 100km. 3hrs50mins or so wern't to bad @Supersuperleeds with just over a 1,000ft beat that if you can.

@Coggy not at all you just made a relevant point about being a newbie, that got me thinking thats all it was.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just done 100km. 3hrs50mins or so wern't to bad @Supersuperleeds with just over a 1,000ft beat that if you can.
> 
> @Coggy not at all you just made a relevant point about being a newbie, that got me thinking thats all it was.



Bet your shower after that felt good! Good effort esp' on a hot day.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jul 2014)

We were out for lunch and Mrs Stonechat had offered people lifts - almost too many s I volunteered to cycle
Halfway there and forgotten my lock went back to get it
Very hot and sticky
While we were having lunch the heavens opened
On the way back there was standing water and rain

Missed the return journey off Strava
Total was actually 15.5 miles at 17.2 mph (Strava has 9.5 mi)
http://www.strava.com/activities/170716051


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jul 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I looked at the challenge but I've only managed 11k metres of climbing all year and I go looking for the only hills in Essex, I'd have no chance of doing 8800 metres in 9 days even if I had the fitness!


Its taken me until now to do 90,000 feet this year, you see I have sought out the hills, but the time window is too narrow too


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Its taken me until now to do 90,000 feet this year, you see I have sought out the hills, but the time window is too narrow too


I have 124,000 (rwgps corrected) 22,000 in the 1st Qrt nearly 81,000 last qrt and nearly 21,000 this qrt. (this month), shows how little i did in the first three months. 

Todays ride was into wind for the first 20 miles or so, from there onwards I was into new territory so the new segments dont show as p.b.'s so i only ended up with one, I will check on VV later.
Having spent two years not getting out of Yorkshire, I have been to both Nottinghamshire (just) and North Lincs in the last two weeks, the shifters didn't fail on me today like Nottinghamshire's ride.
http://www.strava.com/activities/170759627


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just done 100km. 3hrs50mins or so wern't to bad @Supersuperleeds with just over a 1,000ft beat that if you can.
> 
> @Coggy not at all you just made a relevant point about being a newbie, that got me thinking thats all it was.



100 miles today (over three rides and a days work) and a massive 2452 feet, not as flat as your ride but not bad considering I threw a couple of hills in on it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

This shows the new roads I have done since getting the 705 in May (the red are this years rides) most of the red you can see are the rides with the garmin, the big loop to the right is todays ride.


----------



## Harv (25 Jul 2014)

Working away so not been on the bike "proper" for a while.

Might get out this weekend if the sun is out


----------



## AndyWilliams (25 Jul 2014)

Last night with a mate. Easy ride. Some reason the AVG. speed is way out according to the Garmin and his other device.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

@AndyWilliams for some reason it continued recording moving time, the garmin may be to set to autopause (mine is below 3mph) I can't comment on the other device as I don't know what it is.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

For the record its the lowest ft/mile I have ever done at 19.57ft/mile

Edit

I have also found a solution to the missing 18th, it dosn't add it but lowers the whole range so my 17th is like an 18th on my current set up, lower than this chances are I am climbing, and that is to change the middle ring from 40th to 38th, just need to confirm it will go to 52 from there otherwise I will need to get both rings and get a 50th


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> For the record its the lowest ft/mile I have ever done at 19.57ft/mile



That's pretty flat! I'd like to do a route that flat (although not as long) to see how quick I would be.

I have no route from the house where I don't have to climb at least 230' in the first mile.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That's pretty flat! I'd like to do a route that flat (although not as long) to see how quick I would be.
> 
> I have no route from the house where I don't have to climb at least 230' in the first mile.


Its not fun, your working all the time (well most of it) I should have been a bit quicker, but the n.e. breeze and the soreness sort of hampered things a little. Not sure if I will be out tomorrow or Sunday, which might make July's challenge a little difficult. with with 248Km's to do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

The have took the baby into hospital, breathing seemed erratic earlier, but was fine when the ambulance crew were here, so I guess it's more for observation.

Edit 

Dads home not sure about mum & baby


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Having spent two years not getting out of Yorkshire, I have been to both Nottinghamshire (just) and North Lincs in the last two weeks,


Quite different around here
NEver know what county I am in whether to use old traditional or more modern
I live in historic Middlesex which s administratively Surrey
Rides will frequently enter Berkshire, Hampshire, Buckinghamshire,Greater London.
Have reached Sussex (London to Brighton) not sure whether this was East Sussex or West Sussex


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

@Stonechat Brighton is East Sussex. I actually live on the border or very close to N, S, E & W Yorks or what would have been the old Ridings and too ride through all 4 can be done quite easily http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5433172 Derbyshire & Lancs are different, as far as I can make out I have to go through Wales for the nearest point in Derbyshire 30+miles and 2,000+ft and well between here and Lancs there is the Pennines


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat Brighton is East Sussex. I actually live on the border or very close to N, S, E & W Yorks or what would have been the old Ridings and too ride through all 4 can be done quite easily http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5433172 Derbyshire & Lancs are different, as far as I can make out I have to go through Wales for the nearest point in Derbyshire 30+miles and 2,000+ft and well between here and Lancs there is the Pennines


I can't see Wales anywhere near that route - or have I missed part of the conversation?
Or is this a different Wales to the welsh wales that lies west of cheshire and Shropshire?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can't see Wales anywhere near that route - or have I missed part of the conversation?
> Or is this a different Wales to the welsh wales that lies west of cheshire and Shropshire?


Zoom in close to the border a little place called Wales about a mile from the end.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Zoom in close to the border a little place called Wales about a mile from the end.


Spotted it  - I was wondering if someone's geography could be that bad


----------



## Steady (26 Jul 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/170975393

I'm seeing small improvements over the hilly sections, most of the prs in a certain section are dual suspension mtb vs road bike though as roadworks have prevented me getting there for a while but I went the long way around to get there .. Rested my foot arch for most of this week, can't remember what upset it, whether it was on the bike or off and just aggrevated by being on the bike but after todays ride it doesn't feel as tight, so hopefully can get out more now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Spotted it  - I was wondering if someone's geography could be that bad


I used to drive H.G.V.'s I can get anywhere for the most part without a map, maps just make it easier.


----------



## Trevor_P (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to drive H.G.V.'s I can get anywhere for the most part without a map, maps just make it easier.


Yeah, I relate to that. I have a sat nav these days, no more maps. But the Sat nav stays in the bag most of the time. Go two or three weeks without the need for it.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2014)

The problem with satnavs it if e.g. away from home you can easily miss interesting places you might have like to visit on the way


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

I always plan my routes and upload that to the gps, I just stop when I need cig usually, can't afford cafes ect but its interesting covering new roads like yesterday without having to worry too much about navigation, though roundabouts can still be interesting if the screen is trying to update.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I always plan my routes and upload that to the gps, I just stop when I need cig usually, can't afford cafes ect but its interesting covering new roads like yesterday without having to worry too much about navigation, though roundabouts can still be interesting if the screen is trying to update.



Anything less than 100 miles I tend to map out on ridewithgps but not put it on the gps and do the ride from memory, that way I can just go off route if I want. 100 milers I tend to put the route on the gps and follow it.

Only problem with doing on the fly rides is I tend to end up on one of my commuter routes.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2014)

Im not very good with directions. Yeah I know your saying, how unusual for a woman, not to be able to figure out where she is. I am hopeless at maps, and dont normally like going places if i don't know the area. But if I'm on my bike, I don't mind trying a road or lane I have never been on before. 

Quite often I decide that and which way im going only when I reach the bottom of the lane where I live. Sometimes it works out and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

I tend not to bother so much with local rides, though I do use the virtual partner sometimes to try and improve my speed (or more likely keep it from falling too low), though it is quite a faff maping on rwgps as the speed isn't right and I have to use tcxconverter with this you can set an avg speed to what you want, also another useful thing is you can put distance way points in like 5Km for instance, you can export as a tcx course file with all the turns and waypoints in this will work on the 500' up the 300's not sure about the 200 though the course will show, export as a gpx route which with the like of the 605, 705, 800 ect will give true mapping and directions, idiosyncrasies of units and rout-able maps dependent. They will work with other units as well.


----------



## fivepence (26 Jul 2014)

Power outage at work allowed me get out for a bit unexpectedly for a couple of miles on the winter bike , helped chalk off another bit of this Rapha Rising Challenge but will have get out again this evening once I get my work completed in order to have any chance of completing it after using up two rest days in the window. Just under 8000ft to go ...

Just noticed gone through 3000 miles for the year  , 200,000ft milestone won't be too far off by end of this challenge

http://www.strava.com/activities/171013692


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

@fivepence what wrong with with "power cut"


----------



## fivepence (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @fivepence what wrong with with "power cut"



Not sure, left the building when the electricians arrived onsite as its site related and not effecting any of the other businesses in the area , they'll call me when its back up and running or a case where I need to bring back up all the IT equipment on emergency backup power though for now that's not needed as anyone who was in has left and normal operations don't commence again until tomorrow.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Power outage at work allowed me get out for a bit unexpectedly for a couple of miles on the winter bike , helped chalk off another bit of this Rapha Rising Challenge but will have get out again this evening once I get my work completed in order to have any chance of completing it after using up two rest days in the window. Just under 8000ft to go ...
> 
> Just noticed gone through 3000 miles for the year  , 200,000ft milestone won't be too far off by end of this challenge
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171013692


Well power outage seems quite common as well a power cut
I also like the term brown out as opposed to black out.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I tend not to bother so much with local rides, though I do use the virtual partner sometimes to try and improve my speed (or more likely keep it from falling too low), though it is quite a faff maping on rwgps as the speed isn't right and I have to use tcxconverter with this you can set an avg speed to what you want, also another useful thing is you can put distance way points in like 5Km for instance, you can export as a tcx course file with all the turns and waypoints in this will work on the 500' up the 300's not sure about the 200 though the course will show, export as a gpx route which with the like of the 605, 705, 800 ect will give true mapping and directions, idiosyncrasies of units and rout-able maps dependent. They will work with other units as well.


Never really got to grips with the virtual partner
Seems to mainly go slower than me unless on a hilly route. Reckon it does not take hills into consideration. 
Is there any way to set how fast the virtual partner is going?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Never really got to grips with the virtual partner
> Seems to mainly go slower than me unless on a hilly route. Reckon it does not take hills into consideration.
> Is there any way to set how fast the virtual partner is going?


If you use the above program there is an option to set the speed, this is the speed at which the V.P. will ride, I believe other websites do better at setting the speed as I believe garmin does, but I prefer the rwgps planning, other programs like sportracks can even set up and down hill speeds with a plugin called courses and waypoints but is a little complex avg speed is usually good as if your behind you will work to catch up. You have to export it as a tcx course file, the edge 500, 800 ect you place it in the new files folder and it will convert it to a course file (as with everything there other wise to create a crs file) some units you can turn the VP off some you can't.
A whole set of new display options come into effect depending on which unit, the 705 will give time and distance to next crs point (these you can set, when planning) time and distance to end of course, a crs file from rwgps will give little cymbals giving turn direction on a 500 and also give a turn by turn list and distance, not sure about crs points it's a while since I used it, again in sporttracks and other software its possible even to give advance warning of turns on the 500 or you could do it manually.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jul 2014)

19.46 miles @ 14.42mph av'.

2 miles steep up and down switchbacks, 1.3 miles Green Lane and 1.7 miles on rutted farm track. 

I medium sized hill and one nasty *ugger hill that had me down to <4mph in places - not helped by very loose gritty road surface that seemed to have given up the ghost!

I always tell myself that every up has a down to psych myself up - but the reverse of that doesn't work at all!

Making good steady progress now I am back out there.

Very hot and sticky out there today and I was a sodden mess when I got back home - quickly sorted by blissful long cool shower and a glass of Scrumpy Cider!

***

Hope everyone who gets out today had/has a safe and good one.


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jul 2014)

Ive weighed myself this morning and i was 14st 5(91.5Kg) and am now 13st 12 (88Kg) I have lost 7lbs(3.5KG) in weight in total and my BMI has reduced by 1.7 and Body fat has reduce by 6.7% which equates to 17lb (8Kg) from weighing machine at Boots.

Most of this is because of the last week as before this week ive not done alot of distance but as I write this week ive done 92.2 miles. Ive also tried to watch what i`m eating during the day. The time difference from the 2 weigh ins is just over a month but had a injured knee for 3 weeks and have had a van to use to commute to work. So the next month should be very interesting


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

@Dark46 according to the bryton site I lose about 100grms on a 100km ride give or take, accord to this I used 2947cal of which 1969 were carbs and 978 was fat, to lose 1lb of body fat is 3,500cal of fat use so thats 978/3500=0.279lb or 4.5oz the bryton site says a weight loss of 105.5g, 4.5oz=127.57grms sort of close, so according to that I would need to ride approx 400km to lose approx 1lb of body fat, however I think the calories are high.


----------



## Razzle (26 Jul 2014)

Just back in from this ride: http://www.strava.com/activities/171159869

29.1mi Distance
1:50:16 Moving Time
1,768ft Elevation


I also did the same ride on 02/07: http://www.strava.com/activities/160915477

28.9mi Distance
1:56:52 Moving Time
1,693ft Elevation

So i've knocked off 6 minutes, that is with stopping a TWO pubs to try and get a cold drink as our bottles got warm uurgh - BOTH CLOSED!!
Whats that about at between 3-4pm??????


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Dark46 according to the bryton site I lose about 100grms on a 100km ride give or take, accord to this I used 2947cal of which 1969 were carbs and 978 was fat, to lose 1lb of body fat is 3,500cal of fat use so thats 978/3500=0.279lb or 4.5oz the bryton site says a weight loss of 105.5g, 4.5oz=127.57grms sort of close, so according to that I would need to ride approx 400km to lose approx 1lb of body fat, however I think the calories are high.



I see what your saying but I can't agree with the slips I have , but obviously during the week I've not just been on the bike . I am very active at work and don't just sit down all day. But as I think I said the it is about a month between weigh ins. But the last week where I have been most active. Plus it's. Not been the coolest if weeks .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jul 2014)

That was from yesterday, Sunday was much the same according to the above I should have lost approx 367grms or 13 oz, just short of a 1lb. 350Km's of riding, but that is just weight loss due to riding nothing else.


----------



## fivepence (26 Jul 2014)

Rinse and repeat todays two rides and it's done , no matter how slow  feels like I am peddling squares at the minute but almost there.
7167m of elevation completed now in 477KM , would have been about 98% for last years challenge but sadly not the case this year

http://www.strava.com/activities/171268220


----------



## AndyWilliams (27 Jul 2014)

I pushed myself to the brink of exhaustion today, I really wanted to beat my 52 miler I done last week. I had plenty of water and food and took some rest breaks.
I needed to go to a picnic in Bushey park so thought I would take the road bike instead of car. Glad I did. 








I then thought, sod it, its early, I'm going for it








Just short of 67 miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jul 2014)

@AndyWilliams a good metric century, well done.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2014)

Just out for a goodish ride shortly


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jul 2014)

I thought it was Monday today till I checked, it seems days since I last rode it was only the day before yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2014)

I always find it difficult to figure out what day it is.


----------



## Mark1978 (27 Jul 2014)

My best "short" ride so far. Averaging over 18mph and in one segment i managed to get joint 8th out of 367

http://www.strava.com/activities/170826047

http://www.strava.com/activities/170826047/segments/3979498649

KOM one day!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2014)

Big progress today - new avatar!


----------



## morrisman (27 Jul 2014)

Quickish (for me) 36 miles this morning before the heat, including new PR up Ivinghoe Hill.

http://www.strava.com/activities/171498881

The Sainted Mrs Morrisman is away visiting a chum Monday - Thursday so lots of guilt free hours on the bike methinks


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Jul 2014)

I had a nice ride to the airfield today. It started out as just riding with my husband to meet his club run start, but somebody else wanted to do a leisurely ride, so we decided to ride together. 32 miles at 13 mph is fairly pacey for me (my average speed is 11-12 mph).  It was overcast but still very warm and humid.
http://www.strava.com/activities/171526267


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Jul 2014)

I been a bit lazy recently, hiding behind going out with OH or the boys, although enjoyable it's not pushing me.
So this morning I went for it and was rewarded with my best avg so far

http://www.strava.com/activities/171540174

Feeling good.

and OH is looking at a Roadbikes


----------



## Trevor_P (27 Jul 2014)

88.9 Km today. Struggled a bit the last few climbs, but the average speed was almost up to 15mph, so more big gains this week. Blasted the last flat 400m segment before home and got equal first for my age group which was a big shock. I'm only seven seconds off the fastest overall for that, which I reckon is doable.

http://www.strava.com/activities/171565078/


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2014)

Was going out
First hurdle was my trusted Pearl Izumi bibshorts - last night I put them in the wash, this morning realised I had forgotten to take them out and hang them up
No problem - recently got a pair of dhb ones, and I would have to trust my nether regions to them

I knew the road through Oxshott was closed but trusted there would be a way through. There was but paths, car parks etc etc, was not quick

Reach Box Hill and did three climbs of the hill with the loop back round Headley common,

Oh forgot to mention, had tried planning the route on rwgps
This added waypoints I had never used before and this must have phased me as I forgot to start the Garmin. Missed off over 6.5 miles at the start

All in all, including missing part total was 62.5 miles
Speed at a guess average would be 14.1 mph and there was 3465 feet of climging
This was my third longest ride and the most climbing

Met some cyclists coming back who were recceing and training the the London Ride100
As they rightly pointed out, there were due to be thousands of cyclists going through there well before the roadworks finish (This is gas main replacement. There are big holes)

Will post a pic of the numbers of cyclists at the top of Box Hill later

The part I have receorded is here
http://www.strava.com/activities/171560295


----------



## Torvi (27 Jul 2014)

My first mile all the way uphill and first bike  never had sucha big grin on my face, now pardon me guys but im going out \o/


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Was going out
> First hurdke was my trusted Pearl Izumi bibshorts - last night I put them in the wash, this morning realised I had forgottend to take them out and hang thhe up
> No problem - recently got a pair of dhb ones, and I would have to trust my nether regions to them
> 
> ...


Here is the pic
My steed is resting against the signpost
In the background are cyclists queueing up for tea,coffee, food. Just as many behind me


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jul 2014)

Today's ride was my 4th sportive in as many months with the 72 mile Mega Meon on the South Downs in Hampshire. Not knowing the roads or the ups & downs I started a little too cautiously & at the 40 mile food stop I was averaging a snails pace so i picked it up for the last 32 miles & finished in a reasonably respectable 4 hours 21 minutes.

Whilst I know sportives are not everyone's cup of tea all those that I have attended have been exceptionally well organised & well sign posted & certainly are the only reason I get up early on a Sunday & ride!!
The only downside is some of the idiots that ride two abreast up single track hills & the morons that discard gel wrappers on the roads & over hedges! 

http://www.strava.com/activities/171567384


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Today's ride was my 4th sportive in as many months with the 72 mile Mega Meon on the South Downs in Hampshire. Not knowing the roads or the ups & downs I started a little too cautiously & at the 40 food stop I was averaging a snails pace so i picked it up for the last 32 miles & finished in a reasonably respectable 4 hours 21 minutes.
> 
> Whilst I know sportives are not everyone's cup of tea all those that I have attended have been exceptionally well organised & well sign posted & certainly are the only reason I get up early on a Sunday & ride!!
> The only downside is some of the idiots that ride two abreast up single track hills & the morons that discard gel wrappers on the roads & over hedges!
> ...



Good effort - esp' with that chunk of climbing!


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jul 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good effort - esp' with that chunk of climbing!


Cheers. I said I had to travel to find some hills!


----------



## Torvi (27 Jul 2014)

todays trip done, at 3rd mile uphill i died haha had to stop for a minute and have some water. Almost hit wheelchaired old man, he came from behind of a tree i almost fell out of the bike (double braking ftw) after 4 miles i decided that my saddle is bit too low and came home, now i think i will do second short trip the sun is killing me tough.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/3077256

Also i found out following thing
riding without hands is quite challenging on road bike, every thurst of air starts the bike to turn on itself but i managed to keep balance while drinking downhill too.
wellingborough roads are utter shoot i had to ride almost on the middle of my lane to avoid those sick bumps, my poor bike :c


----------



## fivepence (27 Jul 2014)

It's the final countdown . boy this Rapha Rising challenge is tough this year !! 2,795ft of climbing remain ... 

http://www.strava.com/activities/171583042


----------



## Torvi (27 Jul 2014)

second trip done this time 6.9 mile tho i had 2 small breaks for something sweet to drink and sweet to eat. My face already looks like it's drained out of water lol this weather is hideous  this is it for today i believe, if i do third run my fridge gonna be empty lol

blue arrows starting dir, purple one returning dir


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2014)

Torvi said:


> second trip done this time 6.9 mile tho i had 2 small breaks for something sweet to drink and sweet to eat. My face already looks like it's drained out of water lol this weather is hideous  this is it for today i believe, if i do third run my fridge gonna be empty lol
> 
> blue arrows starting dir, purple one returning dir



Well done on getting out a 2nd time. I hate this weather. Its just too hot, and @Nigelnaturist will be along soon to tell me off. just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jul 2014)

@welsh dragon it wasn't hot today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Jul 2014)

Got out for a short ride.

I deliberately covered the first ride I did on my new bike in Nov 2012 following long break from cycling due to climbing accident - just to see how my Newbie Progress was progressing!

26/11/2012 - 10.20 miles - 0h:52m:50s - 11.58 mph av'
27/07/2014 - 10.20 miles - 0h:42m:14s - 14.49 mph av'

Beat the previous time by over 10 minutes which I don't think is bad over a short route.

My current average pace is 4m 21s / mile so over 2 miles ahead of my first finish time - if that makes sense.

Was pretty warm today with strong winds on outbound section of route. Route included two chunky hills inc' one long 1.4 mile constant gradient that was a bit of a huffer & puffer! 

***

Happy/safe riding everyone.


----------



## fivepence (27 Jul 2014)

Time for a celebratory cider , Rapha Rising complete at snails pace at the end . Happy its over as this proved one hell of a challenge for me  . A few days off is in order

http://www.strava.com/activities/171737279


----------



## morrisman (27 Jul 2014)

Just been out for a 14 mile burst after discovering that it was all I needed to make this week the furthest (186.3 miles), climbingest (7283 ft), longest in saddle (13hr 33mins) week of all time.
To add to this goodness fest the ride was a blinder for some reason, new highest average speed (17.7 mph) and five PRs. I am very very happy 

http://www.strava.com/activities/171777547


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Just been out for a 14 mile burst after discovering that it was all I needed to make this week the furthest (186.3 miles), climbingest (7283 ft), longest in saddle (13hr 33mins) week of all time.
> To add to this goodness fest the ride was a blinder for some reason, new highest average speed (17.7 mph) and five PRs. I am very very happy
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171777547



Well done. Excellent. Congratulations


----------



## Torvi (27 Jul 2014)

morrisman said:


> Just been out for a 14 mile burst after discovering that it was all I needed to make this week the furthest (186.3 miles), climbingest (7283 ft), longest in saddle (13hr 33mins) week of all time.
> To add to this goodness fest the ride was a blinder for some reason, new highest average speed (17.7 mph) and five PRs. I am very very happy
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171777547


good job


----------



## RWright (28 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Time for a celebratory cider , Rapha Rising complete at snails pace at the end . Happy its over as this proved one hell of a challenge for me  . A few days off is in order
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171737279


 Nice job.  Congrats!


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jul 2014)

BTW used rwgps to plan today's rout


fivepence said:


> Time for a celebratory cider , Rapha Rising complete at snails pace at the end . Happy its over as this proved one hell of a challenge for me  . A few days off is in order
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171737279


That is some achievement. It was quite an effort for me to to the 3400 feet yesterday. THis seems almost impossible to me 
Well Done


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Time for a celebratory cider , Rapha Rising complete at snails pace at the end . Happy its over as this proved one hell of a challenge for me  . A few days off is in order
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171737279


Well done. That was a toughie! You certainly deserve some days off!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Time for a celebratory cider , Rapha Rising complete at snails pace at the end . Happy its over as this proved one hell of a challenge for me  . A few days off is in order
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/171737279


----------



## moo (28 Jul 2014)

Had my first crash on Friday - front wheel of hybrid let go while turning on wet gravel. The loss of skin and blood doesn't bother me. The bruised hip and ribs will keep me from doing any decent mileage for a week or so. I might get bored and just dose up on pain killers mind you.

I guess I should be grateful that the inevitable first crash was relatively minor, with no animals involved


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jul 2014)

Out with OH again this morning for an 11 mile loop then off to Halfords to look at the Roadbikes

Take it easy Moo


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Had my first crash on Friday - front wheel of hybrid let go while turning on wet gravel. The loss of skin and blood doesn't bother me. The bruised hip and ribs will keep me from doing any decent mileage for a week or so. I might get bored and just dose up on pain killers mind you.
> 
> I guess I should be grateful that the inevitable first crash was relatively minor, with no animals involved


Glad it wasn't too severe. Still gave you a fright though I expect.

Boredom and frustration is certainly setting in here but no way I would risk even attempting a cycle just yet. The surgeon would probably go mental if I undid his good work by causing any problems. Thinking about asking my neighbour if I can have a go on his spin bike in his garage though. Would manage that with one arm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad it wasn't too severe. Still gave you a fright though I expect.
> 
> Boredom and frustration is certainly setting in here but no way I would risk even attempting a cycle just yet. The surgeon would probably go mental if I undid his good work by causing any problems. Thinking about asking my neighbour if I can have a go on his spin bike in his garage though. Would manage that with one arm.



How long are you expecting to still be off the bike?


----------



## Razzle (28 Jul 2014)

Just got back from a quick 30 ( I say quick - I've not gone past 30 yet)
Involved a stop off at work and then a stop off to see my father.

http://www.strava.com/activities/172017335

30.7mi Distance
1:45:48 Moving Time
604ft Elevation


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How long are you expecting to still be off the bike?


I think it's supposed to be 3 months before any serious exercise so that wouldn't be until beginning of October  I will ask the surgeon on 15th August if I can start back a bit sooner if it is healing ok and I take it easy and maybe use the hybrid and take most of the weight on the good arm and see what he says.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Had my first crash on Friday - front wheel of hybrid let go while turning on wet gravel. The loss of skin and blood doesn't bother me. The bruised hip and ribs will keep me from doing any decent mileage for a week or so. I might get bored and just dose up on pain killers mind you.
> 
> I guess I should be grateful that the inevitable first crash was relatively minor, with no animals involved



Ow. That must hurt. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jul 2014)

Strava emailed OH about a QOM segment from this morning, she is well chuffed. Went out and reserved this;

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...df-limited-edition-womens-road-bike-2014-46cm

With 20% off came to £215

I think we have opened Pandoras cycling box now as she also wants an indoor trainer for the winter!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Strava emailed OH about a QOM segment from this morning, she is well chuffed. Went out and reserved this;
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...df-limited-edition-womens-road-bike-2014-46cm
> 
> ...




Nice bike. Congratulations on her winning a QOM


----------



## RWright (28 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think it's supposed to be 3 months before any serious exercise so that wouldn't be until beginning of October  I will ask the surgeon on 15th August if I can start back a bit sooner if it is healing ok and I take it easy and maybe use the hybrid and take most of the weight on the good arm and see what he says.


Looks like someone may be shopping for turbo trainers soon.


----------



## Torvi (28 Jul 2014)

oh gosh im dying yet i feel so happy, damn you endorfines!

i did today 29.2 miles had 2 small breaks for something to eat and 3 dismounts from bike, yet when i dismounted i still kept walking with bike,
first dismount was forced because of the roundabout on big hill pike i didnt wanted to make cars slow down so i dismounted and walked thru the crossing,
second dismount was forced again because i got lost  i been cycling and cycling and i realized that im already in northampton when i asked some older lady if i wouldnt do it i would get totally lost 
third dismount was when i used highway because i caught rain in nhpton and i "cut" my sheulde by taking sideway thru highway lol that was pretty funny every lorry gave me a nice wind and they somehow pulled me thru ~5 mile slight highway uphill.
Today i faced all weather condition, on the beggining i had full sun on me, then i had wind blowing against me (if uphills alone aint hard, fk you wind) and rain. By all means i called this trip Tour de Northamptonshire  all in all i got lost 2 times 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5456274


----------



## morrisman (28 Jul 2014)

Been out for what was planned as a ~50 mile low heart rate, fat burning ride which turned into a 64 mile rather higher heart rate ride. My luck seems to be in because I skirted around Uxbridge and Denham and only received a few drips of rain so seemed to have missed the biblical standard rainfall earlier. Unfortunately The Sainted Mrs Morrisman (TSMM), who was setting off to visit a chum for a few days got caught in the traffic and spent ~2 hours going nowhere much and is now on the way home to try again tomorrow. Thought my luck had run out when I got home to find I had no door key on me and with TSMM being away was in a pickle but happily found neither of us had thought to shut the back bedroom window so was able to break in.

http://www.strava.com/activities/172103592 - prefer to Garmin Connect Time Riding of 4:11 and average speed of 15.3 which both agree with my Garmin 800, not sure where Strava got its version of both from.


----------



## spooks (28 Jul 2014)

Pretty sure this doesn't count as newbie riding anymore but I just finished my London to Paris ride at the weekend and had a fantastic time. Got to see La Course and the end of the Tour de France whilst stood right on the barriers at the arc du triomphe. Amazing!

http://www.strava.com/activities/172129734 
http://www.strava.com/activities/172129668
http://www.strava.com/activities/172129657
http://www.strava.com/activities/172129655


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jul 2014)

Torvi said:


> oh gosh im dying yet i feel so happy, damn you endorfines!
> 
> i did today 29.2 miles had 2 small breaks for something to eat and 3 dismounts from bike, yet when i dismounted i still kept walking with bike,
> first dismount was forced because of the roundabout on big hill pike i didnt wanted to make cars slow down so i dismounted and walked thru the crossing,
> ...



Well done. As long as you're laughing and having fun then everything is good. Well done.


----------



## Torvi (28 Jul 2014)

haha yeah i had a happy face even when i was giving my last drops of sweat away


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2014)

spooks said:


> Pretty sure this doesn't count as newbie riding anymore but I just finished my London to Paris ride at the weekend and had a fantastic time. Got to see La Course and the end of the Tour de France whilst stood right on the barriers at the arc du triomphe. Amazing!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/172129734
> http://www.strava.com/activities/172129668
> ...



No it doesn't count as a newbie ride, but who cares, brilliant ride that


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jul 2014)

@spooks brilliant. Big bag of Kudos coming your way.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jul 2014)

@moo Sorry to hear of your 'off' - easily done. Hope you feel better soon.

Gravel - nasty stuff!


----------



## moo (29 Jul 2014)

Went to the docs this morning and the ribs aren't bruised or fractured, it's just muscle strain. She said I can't do any further damage and simply to take it easy. A good dosing of ibuprofen all day and the pain has mostly gone away. I even managed a reasonable 11 mile commute home.

TBH it was my fault. I was riding a hybrid far too big with a temporary 23mm tyre on the front. Disaster waiting to happen. 

I decided to strip the bike and put all the good parts on my other clunker. That's 2 bikes I've now completely rebuilt. I'm amused that 6 months ago I was scared to change a frayed cable


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

@moo You will be surprised how quickly you can recover, glad to hear it wasn't anything to major.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

moo said:


> Went to the docs this morning and the ribs aren't bruised or fractured, it's just muscle strain. She said I can't do any further damage and simply to take it easy. A good dosing of ibuprofen all day and the pain has mostly gone away. I even managed a reasonable 11 mile commute home.
> 
> TBH it was my fault. I was riding a hybrid far too big with a temporary 23mm tyre on the front. Disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> I decided to strip the bike and put all the good parts on my other clunker. That's 2 bikes I've now completely rebuilt. I'm amused that 6 months ago I was scared to change a frayed cable


See bike maintenance isn't difficult, I think the biggest thing that confuses people especially with gears, is that when you go down the cassette i.e. from 17th to 15th you are actually going up a gear, where as on the front the the reverse is true, you go up in gears from smaller to larger.


----------



## stevey (29 Jul 2014)

Well i set out this morning as usual 2 mins into ride woman in a 205 didn't see me (into low sun no glasses) turned right into the junction straight into me....
Bike totalled cracked forks,an s shaped front ring, Luckily i have escaped with a cut knee and very sore ribs.

Have exchanged details anyone have any ideas as to what i do now as this is the first RTA i have been involved in.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Well i set out this morning as usual 2 mins into ride woman in a 205 didn't see me (into low sun no glasses) turned right into the junction straight into me....
> Bike totalled cracked forks,an s shaped front ring, Luckily i have escaped with a cut knee and very sore ribs.
> 
> Have exchanged details anyone have any ideas as to what i do now as this is the first RTA i have been involved in.



Glad your all right.


----------



## RWright (29 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Well i set out this morning as usual 2 mins into ride woman in a 205 didn't see me (into low sun no glasses) turned right into the junction straight into me....
> Bike totalled cracked forks,an s shaped front ring, Luckily i have escaped with a cut knee and very sore ribs.
> 
> Have exchanged details anyone have any ideas as to what i do now as this is the first RTA i have been involved in.


Ouch stevey, sorry to hear that. Glad you are not hurt too bad. I don't know what I would do now. I think I would get the police involved if they are not already and ask them the procedure.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Well i set out this morning as usual 2 mins into ride woman in a 205 didn't see me (into low sun no glasses) turned right into the junction straight into me....
> Bike totalled cracked forks,an s shaped front ring, Luckily i have escaped with a cut knee and very sore ribs.
> 
> Have exchanged details anyone have any ideas as to what i do now as this is the first RTA i have been involved in.


Hope you are ok


----------



## stevey (29 Jul 2014)

RWright said:


> Ouch stevey, sorry to hear that. Glad you are not hurt too bad. I don't know what I would do now. I think I would get the police involved if they are not already and ask them the procedure.



I did phone them as i was not seriously hurt they explained just to exchange details, Off to the doc's later to get checked up though


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Well i set out this morning as usual 2 mins into ride woman in a 205 didn't see me (into low sun no glasses) turned right into the junction straight into me....
> Bike totalled cracked forks,an s shaped front ring, Luckily i have escaped with a cut knee and very sore ribs.
> 
> Have exchanged details anyone have any ideas as to what i do now as this is the first RTA i have been involved in.


Sorry to hear this @stevey but glad you're reasonably okay.

You've doing all the right things by letting the police know & getting checked at the docs. GWS.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

@stevey glad your ok.
Let your insures know so any problems they can chase hers up.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2014)

@stevey Gosh, sorry to hear that. I think I would ask the police to log the details and give you an incident number in case she backs out of admitting liability later. Hopefully, she will be ok though and stump up or put it through her insurance, and yes, go to the docs and get checked over and try and get some pics of all the nice bruising which will no doubt come up soon!

Next door neighbour had a similar shunt last year but fortunately was still able to use the union lawyers of the firm he used to work for and they did all the hard work and he ended up with a tidy sum.


----------



## stevey (29 Jul 2014)

Thanks Mo off to docs in a minute will post pics later of the bike


----------



## moo (29 Jul 2014)

Hope you're OK @stevey. Those ribs are gonna really hurt tomorrow. Plenty of drugs works wonders tho.


----------



## Trevor_P (29 Jul 2014)

Need to hope I get some time to ride between now and Thursday, as I'd like to do 65Km to reach 500 for the month.


----------



## stevey (29 Jul 2014)

Thanks @moo There bloody hurting now.... been told by the other half to look at a new bike (Bright side to this episode).
And just back from the docs nothing broken just badly bruised ribs and a bruised knee so all in all pretty lucky

Here is the bike the front rim is cracked as well you also can't see from the pics is the crank is bent.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Thanks @moo There bloody hurting now.... been told by the other half to look at a new bike (Bright side to this episode).
> And just back from the docs nothing broken just badly bruised ribs and a bruised knee so all in all pretty lucky
> 
> Here is the bike the front rim is cracked as well you also can't see from the pics is the crank is bent.


Definitely a write off  Judging by the damage, you've got off reasonably lightly injury wise. Hope you're not too sore tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2014)

stevey said:


> Well i set out this morning as usual 2 mins into ride woman in a 205 didn't see me (into low sun no glasses) turned right into the junction straight into me....
> Bike totalled cracked forks,an s shaped front ring, Luckily i have escaped with a cut knee and very sore ribs.
> 
> Have exchanged details anyone have any ideas as to what i do now as this is the first RTA i have been involved in.



Firstly at least you are okay.

Re the procedure, I got mixed advice from the police, one officer told me I had to report the accident, when I went into the station they told me as I wasn't hurt and I had got the drivers insurance details they were not interested.

I dealt with the drivers insurers directly as she admitted liability at the time, I sent them photos of the damage and told them that the lbs had written the bike off and enclosed quotes for replacement.

If you wear a helmet claim for that as well.

Finally get the bike properly checked out by the lbs, you definitely need a new front wheel and forks, but the frame itself might be okay.


----------



## stevey (29 Jul 2014)

@Supersuperleeds i called the police at the time i quote " if you are ok to walk you dont need us or an ambulance just exchange details"

Also waiting for her insurers to get back have all her details and where she works 5 min down the road

And waiting for the LBS to get back to me to see its fixable as in cost or a new bike  i have got nagging doubts now as to the frame integrity and helmet was being worn.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

@stevey if you are a member of any of the cycling organisations (British cycling or CTC) they also have a helpline that you can call for advise. Also the CTC will help retrospectively as I understand it, so if you are not a member, you can take membership today and get assistance/advise but you would need to double check on that.


----------



## Leescfc79 (29 Jul 2014)

@stevey good to see you didn't come off too bad (compared to the bike!) 

Hope it doesn't take too long to get everything sorted out.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2014)

Glad your ok. You will probably be really sore tomorrow. Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2014)

I went off for a pootle even though it looked like the heavens were going to open up. It's cooler today, quite cloudy and quite a bit dull.......absolutely perfect as far as I was concerned. Off I went on my flat (ish) route today. Surprisingly there was quite a lot of traffic, well a lot considering where I am. There was a large hay wagon, a van and large truck fixing telegraph poles, and 2 cars. This place is definitely getting busy. I may have to consider moving even further off the beaten track  . Today I wanted to see how fast I could do my ride rather than how far. Got my heart and lungs working. Managed to get an average of 14 mph. Not bad for an old bird methinks .

the one photo is really quite dark, not surprising really as it started to rain


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I went off for a pootle even though it looked like the heavens were going to open up. It's cooler today, quite cloudy and quite a bit dull.......absolutely perfect as far as I was concerned. Off I went on my flat (ish) route today. Surprisingly there was quite a lot of traffic, well a lot considering where I am. There was a large hay wagon, a van and large truck fixing telegraph poles, and 2 cars. This place is definitely getting busy. I may have to consider moving even further off the beaten track  . Today I wanted to see how fast I could do my ride rather than how far. Got my heart and lungs working. Managed to get an average of 14 mph. Not bad for an old bird methinks .
> 
> the one photo is really quite dark, not surprising really as it started to rain
> View attachment 51915
> ...


I don't see any of that traffic you mentioned!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't see any of that traffic you mentioned!



I passed the hay lorry and the 2 vans fixing the telepgraph poles were also passed. That is busy for the area


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

@welsh dragon not far of my speeds.  I only managed 14.98mph yesterday.and it's not as hilly here.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @welsh dragon not far of my speeds.  I only managed 14.98mph yesterday.and it's not as hilly here.



Ah, but I was knackered at the end, and it is a flattish area as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Ah, but I was knackered at the end, and it is a flattish area as well.


I am usually pretty knackered at the end too, I bet you flat is like my hilly. You will be posting up on strava soon and showing us.


----------



## MattMM (29 Jul 2014)

So last weeks planned runs bombed out due to business trip to Norway. Made up for it tonight though, turns out my new place in Aberdeen is within a mile of the Deeside cycle way, which was Queen Victorias old railway line. Now tarmaced over and a very nice ride, apart from dodging pedestrians, dogs, horse manure and swallowing flies. Despite all these...ahem...challenges managed to hit some nice speeds owing to the flatness of the ride, averaged nearly 17 on a long flat stretch. Never, ever in my entire cycling career have I dropped as many other cyclists - absolutely loving the new Spesh Roubaix. Think I'm going to like it up here....

http://www.strava.com/activities/172609277


----------



## morrisman (29 Jul 2014)

Another 100km today, same as yesterday (did I mention my wife is away  ), albeit I had to do it in two chunks as the first 53 miles were done in rather too 'Mad Dogs and Englishmen' heat and I came over a bit unnecessary.

http://www.strava.com/activities/172486001
http://www.strava.com/activities/172637645


----------



## GreigM (29 Jul 2014)

Hope you are ok @stevey 

I had a weekend in Hull with the OH, so took my bike. Managed to get a couple of rides in 18 miles then 28 miles, enjoyed both rides as they were rather flat  The ride to Hornsea was on the busiest cycle track I have ever seen and it's not the best for a road bike but at my speed then it was not too bad.

http://www.strava.com/activities/172565135
http://www.strava.com/activities/172565146


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Jul 2014)

Hope you are feeling ok @stevey


----------



## Mark1978 (29 Jul 2014)

Absolutely stoked with this segment. I'm getting closer and closer to KOM. 5th position now out of well over 300

http://www.strava.com/activities/172681608/segments/4028442474

Did a 16 miler tonight at 18.3mph average. To think that less than 6 months ago I was overweight and completely unfit after a couple of decades sat behind a computer all day with no exercise. Down to nearly 12 stone (im 6ft) from 14 stone in March.

Why isn't everyone doing this?? (and why haven't i been doing this all my life???)


----------



## Ransom1980 (29 Jul 2014)

Hi all i brought my first road bike today a Carrera TDF 2014 and was out on it within an hour, 2nd bike ride in about 10years (first was 2.7km on a mtb) 
so today 

*Biked 14.00 km on 29/07/2014*
Distance 14.0km
Duration 47:1m
Avg Speed 17.8 km/h 

Ill hopefully get faster with practice all new as never ridden a road bike before


----------



## stevey (29 Jul 2014)

Thanks all for the get better messages


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jul 2014)

Ransom1980 said:


> Hi all i brought my first road bike today a Carrera TDF 2014 and was out on it within an hour, 2nd bike ride in about 10years (first was 2.7km on a mtb)
> so today
> 
> *Biked 14.00 km on 29/07/2014*
> ...



Well done and congratulations on your achievement. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Jhey (29 Jul 2014)

Here's some recent rides on my day off from work that I've done 

http://www.strava.com/activities/172504177
http://www.strava.com/activities/169938068
http://www.strava.com/activities/166727970


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

@Mark1978 because its hard work to start with, the roads can be intimidating ect... It is changing though, what we need to get through to people that with the right kit cycling in the rain is no bad thing as well, then those that revert to their cars over winter in the rain ect.. will stay on their bikes.

@Ransom1980 if thats your year birth and you have been in Buxton all your life, I was at school in Buxton when you were born. Yea it will get better/faster and a nice place to cycle around, if not a little tough to start with.


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Jul 2014)

@Nigelnaturist im more worried about the dark in the winter than the rain. I'm doing my first commute to work tomorrow, its 36 miles each way but i finally feel that im ready to do that kind of distance one day a week. Not sure if i'll be able to manage over winter as it's a 6 am start and get back home for about 6:30 pm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> @Nigelnaturist im more worried about the dark in the winter than the rain. I'm doing my first commute to work tomorrow, its 36 miles each way but i finally feel that im ready to do that kind of distance one day a week. Not sure if i'll be able to manage over winter as it's a 6 am start and get back home for about 6:30 pm.



Have a look at this thread regarding lights http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/ - start from the back of the thread as it will detail the newer lights.

I'm currently setting of at 5:30am and get home around 18:30 - do it five days a week, your body quickly gets used to it, though it will get shortened in the winter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> @Nigelnaturist im more worried about the dark in the winter than the rain. I'm doing my first commute to work tomorrow, its 36 miles each way but i finally feel that im ready to do that kind of distance one day a week. Not sure if i'll be able to manage over winter as it's a 6 am start and get back home for about 6:30 pm.


I find it is easier in the dark (helps if you know the roads) because you can tell where vehicles are behind you much more easily and your lights are much more obvious at night. But you will need to get yourself some decent lights. I use off-road lights for when I do my 21 mile each way commute and in winter I have found that I need 2 of them, 1 for the way out and one for the way back because on the quiet unlit country lanes I ride, I need the light on full and that only gives me enough for 1 1/2 journeys on a single light.... good luck with your commute. Have you considered a one way, one day, return the next day approach instead of trying to do both way the same day. I only ask because I know how much it takes out of me (though my health is not great) when I do my 21 miles each way two or three times a week and I am only effectively working part-time at the other end.


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Jul 2014)

I did consider leaving the car at work overnight, but I do feel quite comfortable in terms of the distance so I thought id give this a go. I suppose sitting down at my desk all day to recover isn't much different to lying in bed (although i know it ACTUALLY is). 

I seem to recover quite quickly from 30 mile rides and dont feel too bad after 60. If it's too much then it's too much and i'll either try a different approach or move house to be closer 

I bought myself a set of lights yesterday as the nights are starting to draw in

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/lights-reflectors/cat-eye-bike-light-set-el130-ld130

Got a feeling that they wont be quite good enough for long commutes in the dark, but good enough for leisure riding/daytime commuting at the moment.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

@Mark1978 as @Supersuperleeds says have a look at the T6 lights, you can get wide angle adaptors for them which is useful, a flatter broader beam, also a swivel mount, this is more usful in that it holds the light rigid opposed to it tending to bounce on the rubber O rings, the battery pack will last up to 3hrs on full, but once the orange warning light comes on they die pretty quickly as I found out last Nov and had to walk 5 miles home, even on medium they are pretty bright and will just about do country lanes, options are to get two that way you have two battery packs and a spare light.
I have done a 40 mile ride with one pretty much on full beam, though i did turn it down going through light up areas.


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Jul 2014)

Cheers Nigel, looked through one of the linked threads and they look good. i'll probably order one from china (aliexpress are awesome) as they are considerably cheaper and im not in any rush. Will carry my current light as an emergency one in case i run out of battery. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BEST...ED-Bicycle-Light-Free-shipping/513530087.html


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2014)

Did a ride this morning
31.6 miles @ 15.85 mph with 833 feet of climbing
Went over Chertsey Bridge and headed through Thorpe to Windsor Great Park, through the Deer Park, towards Winkfield/Cranbourne
Back through Virginia Waters and Chertsey

Not too hot not too much traffic but was a little blustery

Strava has some issu at present to not uploaded but it can be see nere
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/552960100
Wll post the Strava ride as it becomes available


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

@Stonechat or here http://www.strava.com/activities/172958073
Nice haul of p.b's to.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Did a ride this morning
> 31.6 miles @ 15.85 mph with 833 feet of climbing
> Went over Chertsey Bridge and headed through Thorpe to Windsor Great Park, through the Deer Oark, towards Winkfield/Cranbourne
> Back through Virginia Waters and Chertsey
> ...



Strava is now back up and running


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jul 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava is now back up and running


So it is & I've finally got my first ever 1000k monthly badge with a little 59 mile sortie today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/172979067


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat or here http://www.strava.com/activities/172958073
> Nice haul of p.b's to.


Was just going to post that link!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Jul 2014)

Don't know whats up with me today pretty slow, but then I checked my difficulty score for the day, for the 27 miles I did in total the difficulty was 499.5 or 40.19ft/mile (1085ft in total) yesterday 40.8miles 1620ft 39.71ft/mile you would think it more difficult and it was just 502, but I wouldn't have thought enough to be 1.5 mph slower overall. I guess it just show how tough the little trip into town and back is really, not that it is just in comparison.


----------



## fivepence (30 Jul 2014)

Still in rest mode from Rapha so here are month stats as doubt I'll get back out tomorrow evening either , start back racking up the miles once August hits

Rides 18 : a lot more shorter gruellers taken this month than the norm
Miles 609 : in and around average mileage for a month
Elevation 49187ft : insert Rapha inflation
Ratio ft per mile 80 : Rapha Inflation strikes again
Speed : 14.5mph - down due to riding 30milers where about 25 of them are up hill to complete Rapha


----------



## Torvi (31 Jul 2014)

My newbie... progress... i managed to break my front derailleur so i cant use outer untill i fix it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jul 2014)

nope I don't think those lights will be particularly good for long dark commutes (I am a


Torvi said:


> My newbie... progress... i managed to break my front derailleur so i cant use outer untill i fix it.


that sounds like it needs the my not ride today thread... or did you still manage to get out?
hope you get it sorted soon...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> *nope I don't think those lights will be particularly good for long dark commutes (I am a*
> 
> that sounds like it needs the my not ride today thread... or did you still manage to get out?
> hope you get it sorted soon...


You awake yet Emma


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

fivepence said:


> Still in rest mode from Rapha so here are month stats as doubt I'll get back out tomorrow evening either , start back racking up the miles once August hits
> 
> Rides 18 : a lot more shorter gruellers taken this month than the norm
> Miles 609 : in and around average mileage for a month
> ...


Mine is down to 34.78ft/mile due to the forays into Lincs and Notts avg for the year is about 37ft/mile last year it was more mid 40's but I am coming to the conculsion that the rwgps corrected dats from the 500 (.fit file) is getting screwed in conversion, though I did do more climbing up until Aug or so but even after that it still seems high compared with this years data, it might be right but I remember lots of unexpected peaks and troughs I am not getting with the R20 and 705


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2014)

Well won't be riding today so here are the month's stats
450 miles for the month
Average speed 14.9 mph - does not seem fast but creeping up
(There were two rides with a number of climbs)
17,345 feet climbed (That's 38.5 feet/mile Which may be the highest month)

Maybe a ride tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mine is down to 34.78ft/mile due to the forays into Lincs and Notts avg for the year is about 37ft/mile last year it was more mid 40's but I am coming to the conculsion that the rwgps corrected dats from the 500 (.fit file) is getting screwed in conversion, though I did do more climbing up until Aug or so but even after that it still seems high compared with this years data, it might be right but I remember lots of unexpected peaks and troughs I am not getting with the R20 and 705



Mine is currently just below 26 feet per mile for the month - this is per Strava, using RWGPS it would be about a third more. Actual elevation is currently a whopping 54,449 feet, I might just break 55,000 feet with tonights ride home from work.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2014)

I just did 16 miles on my neighbour's spin bike so no elevation. Lol Sweat pouring off me  and the saddle on it is an instrument of torture


----------



## stevey (31 Jul 2014)

Yep i am itching to get back too it, but have to be patient.....


----------



## moo (31 Jul 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I just did 16 miles on my neighbour's spin bike so no elevation. Lol Sweat pouring off me  and the saddle on it is an instrument of torture



Yeh I'm the same. I have to limit myself to 30 minutes on an exercise bike or it will start to rust


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You awake yet Emma


oops.... apparently not. I am now however after my 21 mile commute! though it did take me several miles to work out that it should not be that difficult and eventually when I pulled over I found my rear brakes totally jammed on...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> oops.... apparently not. I am now however after my 21 mile commute! though it did take me several miles to work out that it should not be that difficult and eventually when I pulled over I found my rear brakes totally jammed on...



It could have been worse, the rear brake might not have been jammed on.


----------



## Steady (31 Jul 2014)

I've rode twenty miles quite comfortable for a while now, I thought I'd combine my usual hilly (for me!) route with a flat afterwards, funny how those flats don't feel so flat the further you go!

http://www.strava.com/activities/173432769 - 32 miles in total, furthest I've ever been. 

Most of all, I didn't let the fear of traffic stop me from getting out there, and it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> oops.... apparently not. I am now however after my 21 mile commute! though it did take me several miles to work out that it should not be that difficult and eventually when I pulled over I found my rear brakes totally jammed on...


I wonder if that was my problem yesterday  nope checked just me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

Steady said:


> I've rode twenty miles quite comfortable for a while now, I thought I'd combine my usual hilly (for me!) route with a flat afterwards, *funny how those flats don't feel so flat the further you go!*
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/173432769 - 32 miles in total, furthest I've ever been.
> 
> Most of all, I didn't let the fear of traffic stop me from getting out there, and it really wasn't that bad.


I don't know I did a ride last Friday and I couldn't wait for some hills well bridges, how any one cycles in North Lincs and enjoys I don't know.


----------



## Steady (31 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I don't know I did a ride last Friday and I couldn't wait for some hills well bridges, how any one cycles in North Lincs and enjoys I don't know.




I couldn't live without hills, and I'm pretty certain _my hills _are more like mole hills, but they're mine. I think flat riding requires yourself to push yourself to exhuastion which is why those flats felt hard afterwards because they require a different kind of effort, where as hills have the combined effects of just wanting to get up them as quick as possible, and knowing you're hitting your limit and pushing on it every time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

@Steady people think riding on the flat is easy it isn't as you say.

My stats so far still need to get out today.
its only a rough and ready table, the weather is from sportracks I used to get it from Garmin but they seemed to stopped doing it.





Last month


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

Weighed the bike approx 12.5Kg. with rack and saddle bag one 500ml bottle of water and pump and mudguards.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Steady people think riding on the flat is easy it isn't as you say.
> 
> My stats so far still need to get out today.
> its only a rough and ready table, the weather is from sportracks I used to get it from Garmin but they seemed to stopped doing it.
> ...


See my last ride on Garmin @Nigelnaturist
Weather is there if you scroll down
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/552960100

Good mileage


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

Stonechat said:


> See my last ride on Garmin @Nigelnaturist
> Weather is there if you scroll down
> http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/552960100
> 
> Good mileage


I know, but for some reason it stopped showing on mine. It was fine then it stopped, so I reverted back to sportracks, I can't be bothered going back through it again, its only really the wind that various a lot with garmin tending to be higher than S.T. which is closer the the max wind in S.T. than the avg in S.T.


----------



## morrisman (31 Jul 2014)

So end of month stats look like this:
752 miles
25193 ft climbed
Furthest and highest yet 

A small snap from today's troll around the red routes in Milton Keynes. This is a bridge over a stream through a tunnel under the railway


----------



## sutts (31 Jul 2014)

I'm on 774 miles for the month and 5517 year to date. I hope to get 9000 this year! I did another PB today on my 31 mile route, came in at 17.4mph...I have done faster on another route, but this one...oh god, where does all of the bloody wind come from!!

I was out yesterday, just ambling along, how you do...and this cheeky ****** came past on a normal bike, he had jeans on, T shirt and a pair of shoes, yes bloody black leather shoes! I was most indignant, I couldn't believe the cheek of it...well, that was it, I taught him a lesson!! All those miles means I have the stamina to overcome!  Mind you, some people who whoosh past me can get away with it, especially as I chase for about 100 metres and they fade into the distance (pah, better bike, younger, done less miles than me, I mutter to myself).


----------



## Torvi (31 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> nope I don't think those lights will be particularly good for long dark commutes (I am a
> 
> that sounds like it needs the my not ride today thread... or did you still manage to get out?
> hope you get it sorted soon...


iam able to drive tough i have no outer gear on front and no front brake... well no risk no fun aint it? 

Also did my first drift on wet slopey tarmac today just 10 minutes ago when i entered sharp corner a little too fast (around 20ish/h) and had to push rear to its limits, damn that shoot is scary haha


Edit: 

Just ordered a small tools set with all i need, screwdrivers etc and cable cutter in a pouch that ill be able to attach to frame for roughly 15 pounds with postage for monday. Also got front derailleur off from amazon for another 13, that will come Saturday ill probably get those brake strings caps from halfords from 1pound and bib shorts for 30 from CRC and that will be this for my bicycle budget for this week, next week imma get better tyres and maybe a proper pump that will be able to pump over 100psi (ive heard that all those mobile pumps are good for nothing if it comes to roadie).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2014)

@sutts you should do I had done 4691 at this point last year and did 8661, would have done the 9,000 but Nov was a pretty shitty month here.

Well my difficulty score formula seems to work these are the totals for my last 4 days riding





You can see (with a magnifying glass) that todays ride even though it was 5+ miles further and 63ft less elevation than yesterday, yesterday in total was nearly twice as difficult, also a correlation between ft/mile as speed most of my rides that avg 16+mph tend to be less than 38ft/mile there are one or two above that, thats for this year, as I mentioned previously, i think last years elevation is a little skewed.

You can also see that usually the more elevation the shorter the gear.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Damon. I,ve kind of resigned myself to missing out on what's left of the summer months. The plate is usually left in unless it is causing any bother, eg some people, especially if they are quite thin, find the plate can be quite irritating if they carry bags on that shoulder, seat belts, etc but they like to leave it in for six months to a year to give the bone a chance to fully strengthen. I would hate the thought of falling on it again as the plate may cause more damage but I don't particularly fancy another op either. Just have to be more careful in future. No more chasing Strava segments!



Very sensible. Best wishes.x


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Aug 2014)

Newbie progress, eh... 

Well, when I first joined this forum last winter, it was to garner advice on how to switch out the 52/42 crankset on my newly acquired 1960's ten speed for a more hill friendly triple. No clue about bike maintenance, no real appreciation of the bike I'd been given, and boy was I struggling up those hills. 

Six months on, thanks to the fantastically friendly and helpful good folk on this forum, I've learnt how to keep the bike in great working order, and adjust/replace the various bits and bobs as necessary (wheel truing and replacing the BB is still on the list). 

Then the C&V section inspired me to ID and date all the components on the bike, and gave me a much better appreciation and enjoyment of the bike and all its various quirks. 

Best of all, I took the bike out on a 45 miler a couple of weeks ago with 4,000ft climbing including a few 17% gradients thrown in... and I made it up feeling pretty good  ... ... Hehe, exactly like I was told when I first asked about swapping my crankset out for a triple  

So, big thanks to everyone on the forum for all their help and encouragement!!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2014)

*MONSOON TODAY!*


----------



## stevey (1 Aug 2014)

Need to stop looking at bikes
https://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3285

https://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3284

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/bbd/road-track-bike/ribble-r872?part=BB14RIBR872#Wheels


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

Had a nice route which I planned with rwgps
It takes noticeably longer to start these routes, some sort of processing, must be the waypoints
TH idea was to ride up the Colne valley, sounds nice but there were some main roads to cross, had worked out a route, was ok not that great
In the Colne valley, MMaple Crosss & Rickmansworth, did not quite have the country routes I hoped for
Struck off then in the direction of Amersham
Passed another roadie and he passed me a couple of times

Went up a hill not too bad called Winchmore hill, and then got lost
could not work it out so used common sense and regained my route later
Headed down over Cookhham Bridge to Maidenhead. made the mistake of following the Garmin. The RWGPS route was along the Jubilee river, not so good in parts so I used known routes once I had regained a place I knew

Back through Windsor and Staines

A bit further than intended
57.3 miles @ 14.7 mph. Not bad if I consider the faffing about in a few places
Hill climbed was 1519 feet
This was just into the Chilterns so roads in that area more ups and downs

Another good ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/173907110


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

Steady said:


> I couldn't live without hills, and I'm pretty certain _my hills _are more like mole hills, but they're mine. I think flat riding requires yourself to push yourself to exhuastion which is why those flats felt hard afterwards because they require a different kind of effort, where as hills have the combined effects of just wanting to get up them as quick as possible, and knowing you're hitting your limit and pushing on it every time.


Sometimes you can get more wind on the flat


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Had a nice route which I planned with rwgps
> It takes noticeably longer to start these routes, some sort of processing, must be the waypoints
> TH idea was to ride up the Colne valley, sounds nice but there were some main roads to cross, had worked out a route, was ok not that great
> In the Colne valley, MMaple Crosss & Rickmansworth, did not quite have the country routes I hoped for
> ...


p.s. went strava segment hunting first
Did not go too hard as I had a longish ride to do
Did it 11th equal fastest and 7 seconds faster than before (it's not long)
Could probably easily take 5 seconds off to get into top 10


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *MONSOON TODAY!*


You mean that wee shower I went through.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

Didn't notice anything here!

Just looking ay my rwgps route
Climbing should be 1798 feet for today's
Somehow when you plan a route it always has more than when you ride it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2014)

@Stonechat strava gives me more than corrected rwgps these days, also tends to be a little lower than the recorded too.
Chuffed at this


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2014)

Heavy heavy rain here today. And tomorrow the forcast is for more of the same. Boo.


----------



## morrisman (1 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Had a nice route which I planned with rwgps
> It takes noticeably longer to start these routes, some sort of processing, must be the waypoints
> TH idea was to ride up the Colne valley, sounds nice but there were some main roads to cross, had worked out a route, was ok not that great
> In the Colne valley, MMaple Crosss & Rickmansworth, did not quite have the country routes I hoped for
> ...


You went past my favorite pub from my pre-teetotal days , The Land of Liberty Peace and Plenty in Heronsgate. Well worth a visit if you like real beer. And yes the Chiltern's do have ups and downs, mine from today 17 miles and 1181ft.
http://www.strava.com/activities/173952813


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> You went past my favorite pub from my pre-teetotal days , The Land of Liberty Peace and Plenty in Heronsgate. Well worth a visit if you like real beer. And yes the Chiltern's do have ups and downs, mine from today 17 miles and 1181ft.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/173952813


Took me another 14 miles to get close to that, mind you its more difficult swimming uphill


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *MONSOON TODAY!*


I've just cycled home the 22 miles from my parents and it was only lightly raining at the end of if, it had been dry for the rest. All the local cyclists are in waterproofs and longs looking at me as though I am mad. I did actually say to one of them "I take it it has rained here then?" and got what can only be described as a very dry look. The place is under water, flooding in places and some roads under railway bridges are flooded. I had none of it and managed to miss all but the last 15 mins of light rain and came home in s/s tops & 3/4 length leggings! My landlady has just confirmed it has rained really heavily all day here*




*I will point out that I got soaked to the skin going out on my commute this morning...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2014)

I saw a few cyclist this morning, but very few this aft, I was only in shorts and SS top, tough did have arm warmers and overshoes, but when it did rain I was only 2 miles from home and would most likely have got just as wet stopping to put them on as i did riding. Then the O.H. wanted bacon and beans making the moment I got in so stood there dripping on the kitchen floor cooking (not sure if bacon and beans amounts to cooking)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You mean that wee shower I went through.



Lol - no was proper stair-rods until about 2.30ish. Then eased off to drizzle and now getting pretty dark again.

Blooming miserable.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I saw a few cyclist this morning, but very few this aft, I was only in shorts and SS top, tough did have arm warmers and overshoes, but when it did rain I was only 2 miles from home and would most likely have got just as wet stopping to put them on as i did riding. Then the O.H. wanted bacon and beans making the moment I got in so stood there dripping on the kitchen floor cooking (not sure if bacon and beans amounts to cooking)



Yes - that's proper cooking. 

If I was on Death Row and it was time for my last meal then Beans on Toast with Bacon piled on top would do it for me. Would have to be Branston beans and Anchor butter though!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - that's proper cooking.
> 
> If I was on Death Row and it was time for my last meal then Beans on Toast with Bacon piled on top would do it for me. Would have to be Branston beans and Anchor butter though!


O.H. favourite beans.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2014)

How do you like the weather forcast for where I live for the weekend? I live under the bright yellow splogey bit


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Aug 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/173843460

We both made it out this morning for a quick or should I say short loop before picking up OH's new bike from Halfords.

She is Struggling with the change to road bike at the moment, I think I might need to fit an adjustable stem.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> How do you like the weather forcast for where I live for the weekend? I live under the bright yellow splogey bit
> View attachment 52206


have you found your way over to the Monmouthshire & Brecon canal yet then? Lovely canal to cycle along...


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> You went past my favorite pub from my pre-teetotal days , The Land of Liberty Peace and Plenty in Heronsgate. Well worth a visit if you like real beer. And yes the Chiltern's do have ups and downs, mine from today 17 miles and 1181ft.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/173952813


Yes I did notice that pub - and a signt to the Royal Standard of England


----------



## Stonechat (1 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes - that's proper cooking.
> 
> If I was on Death Row and it was time for my last meal then Beans on Toast with Bacon piled on top would do it for me. Would have to be Branston beans and Anchor butter though!


I must admit steak and kidney pie does it for me


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> have you found your way over to the Monmouthshire & Brecon canal yet then? Lovely canal to cycle along...



No I havnt been there. I still have so many country lanes in and around where I live to explore first, but I would love to get onto a canal one day


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> No I havnt been there. I still have so many country lanes in and around where I live to explore first, but I would love to get onto a canal one day


tis flat and really nice to ride. well worth it.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStrplace On said:


> tis flat and really nice to ride. well worth it.


Sounds like my kinda place FLAT


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> How do you like the weather forcast for where I live for the weekend? I live under the bright yellow splogey bit
> View attachment 52206



Yes indeed! We are expecting something like that too. Not good!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds like my kinda place FLAT


tis why I suggested it..  I did enjoy cycling it the 3 times I did it on my last tour (2 weeks ago/last week). Very nice and easy occasionally it got a touch narrow but on the whole one of the better canals I have cycled down/up


----------



## Eribiste (1 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> Need to stop looking at bikes
> https://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3285
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3284
> ...



Stop it, it's dirty and you'll get in trouble.


----------



## morrisman (1 Aug 2014)

Today I learned that if you are removing the speed link from your chain to let you give all the drive chain a good clean the link will fly apart unless you are careful and have a thingy to take the strain off the chain. (I now have a thingy made out of an old spoke)

I also learned that you will only be able to find one half of the link until you have, searched high and low, given up, gone to the LBS, bought a new link, fitted it, cleared up, put everything away, at which point you will find the other half under one of the maintenance stand's feet.


----------



## RWright (1 Aug 2014)

It started raining here yesterday afternoon and was the same all day today. Rather than go for a ride in the rain, like I should have, I did what any hard core cyclist would do, well maybe not all of them, but I read the bicycle ads. Unfortunately for my checking account I found a deal I couldn't pass up.  
Say hello to N+1. I haven't named it yet but it is a very fresh Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3. I already have one just like it in a different color but this one is a 54, my current one is 56. I just felt like I maybe could use the next size smaller than the one I have, so I went for it, it even came with a nice looking set of GP 4000s tires on it. I got it at a price so low I can flip it and do well if I decide to. Now to start putting some more miles on these things.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Aug 2014)

Love your train of thought @RWright nice looking bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> It started raining here yesterday afternoon and was the same all day today. Rather than go for a ride in the rain, like I should have, I did what any hard core cyclist would do, well maybe not all of them, but I read the bicycle ads. Unfortunately for my checking account I found a deal I couldn't pass up.
> Say hello to N+1. I haven't named it yet but it is a very fresh Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3. I already have one just like it in a different color but this one is a 54, my current one is 56. I just felt like I maybe could use the next size smaller than the one I have, so I went for it, it even came with a nice looking set of GP 4000s tires on it. I got it at a price so low I can flip it and do well if I decide to. Now to start putting some more miles on these things.


That's rather nice. You seem to be very good at searching out great bargains. Quite fancy a Synapse myself!


----------



## RWright (2 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's rather nice. You seem to be very good at searching out great bargains. Quite fancy a Synapse myself!


 I never notice you riding the carbon fiber bike you have.....they won't melt, at least mine hasn't yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> I never notice you riding the carbon fiber bike you have.....they won't melt, at least mine hasn't yet.


Lol. To be honest, it's as much habit grabbing the Forme as anything else. I have always been fractionally disappointed in how little difference there is in speed/effort with the carbon compared with the aluminium too (take note Nigel. Lol) One thing I do like is that it seems to dampen out road vibrations a bit better.


----------



## RWright (2 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. To be honest, it's as much habit grabbing the Forme as anything else. I have always been fractionally disappointed in how little difference there is in speed/effort with the carbon compared with the aluminium too (take note Nigel. Lol) One thing I do like is that it seems to dampen out road vibrations a bit better.


I think they dampen the vibrations a little better too. I have done a lot to my Trek 2.3 and have it very close to feeling like a CF bike, as far as vibration damping. I even have it just about as comfortable to ride. The big thing I like about the Synapse is it is very stable, it doesn't handle quite as well as the Trek because of the frame geometry, more specifically I think it is the angle of the rake on the front end. The Trek is almost effortless to maneuver, you just about think where you want it to go and it goes but the Synapse is a lot less effort to just cruse around on, very stable in a straight line, the Trek you have to concentrate just a little more to keep it going straight. Picky I guess but they are both fun, Synapse just a little easier on me over longer distances.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. To be honest, it's as much habit grabbing the Forme as anything else. I have always been fractionally disappointed in how little difference there is in speed/effort with the carbon compared with the aluminium too (take note Nigel. Lol) One thing I do like is that it seems to dampen out road vibrations a bit better.


I am not thinking of the difference between two light weight bikes, one of Planet-X's Aluminium ones comes in at 8.8Kg's with Tiagra I think it is, but that between that weight and mine at 12.5Kg's but that is with a rack and mudguards on, it's just slowing me on ascents these days, and tiring on longer distances, don't get me wrong I love my Viking it must be pretty unique these days, Viking did do a 105 kitted bike a year or two back, (saw one one Rutland's site for £429 I think it was) with carbon forks. They have also done some carbon bikes.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. To be honest, it's as much habit grabbing the Forme as anything else. I have always been fractionally disappointed in how little difference there is in speed/effort with the carbon compared with the aluminium too (take note Nigel. Lol) One thing I do like is that it seems to dampen out road vibrations a bit better.


Is it not lighter? Thought the light weight was one of the key things
Took me a while to get used to the road bike, though was better on hills from the outset. Much lighter than the hybrid


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Today I learned that if you are removing the speed link from your chain to let you give all the drive chain a good clean the link will fly apart unless you are careful and have a thingy to take the strain off the chain. (I now have a thingy made out of an old spoke)
> 
> I also learned that you will only be able to find one half of the link until you have, searched high and low, given up, gone to the LBS, bought a new link, fitted it, cleared up, put everything away, at which point you will find the other half under one of the maintenance stand's feet.


I find it easier if you unseat the chain from chainrings at the front (have it on the smallest sprocket at the rear as well), and have the link on the bottom... chain slack takes the tension away and life is soooo much easier. Same applies when it comes to refitting it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Today I learned that if you are removing the speed link from your chain to let you give all the drive chain a good clean the link will fly apart unless you are careful and have a thingy to take the strain off the chain. (I now have a thingy made out of an old spoke)
> 
> I also learned that you will only be able to find one half of the link until you have, searched high and low, given up, gone to the LBS, bought a new link, fitted it, cleared up, put everything away, at which point you will find the other half *under one of the maintenance stand's feet*.



The rest of the world knows that's the first place to look....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> It started raining here yesterday afternoon and was the same all day today. Rather than go for a ride in the rain, like I should have, I did what any hard core cyclist would do, well maybe not all of them, but I read the bicycle ads. Unfortunately for my checking account I found a deal I couldn't pass up.
> Say hello to N+1. I haven't named it yet but it is a very fresh Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3. I already have one just like it in a different color but this one is a 54, my current one is 56. I just felt like I maybe could use the next size smaller than the one I have, so I went for it, it even came with a nice looking set of GP 4000s tires on it. I got it at a price so low I can flip it and do well if I decide to. Now to start putting some more miles on these things.



That's a nice looking bike!

I test rode a Carbon Synapse with Ultegra plastered all over it - one of a heap of bikes I tried.

It felt nice in terms of position but I still thought the ride was harsh. I am not dissing the bike or your choice here but just saying how it felt to me. Apart from riding road bikes back in the 70's I had been an MTB'er and used to a much plusher ride.

I came to the conclusion that bikes with skinny-minny tyres were not for me. And for me skinny is anything south of 30!

Have fun putting your usual high mileage on the beast!


----------



## whoosh (2 Aug 2014)

Some newbie progress updates
Started cycling last August with a Boardman Hybrid
Got A Planet X Pro Carbon in June
Now done 2269 miles (plus a few untracked) and lost about a stone in weight
Did a 36 mile Sportive in July came in the top third
Best days ride 56m
Best avg speed 14.5 mph
Been semi retired (61)
Monday I start my new job @ Merlin Archery North (Near Bishop Auckland) so I don't think the next year will be as good for cycling. Too far a n d roads too busy to cycle to work
Thanks to Sustrans and The Hub Stockton and all my new cycling buddies


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2014)

Didn't much like this mornings little jaunt out and strava did not show this as a p.b. http://app.strava.com/activities/174240140/segments/4064413659 there is a quicker time back in Sept 2012 but i flag that ride as the data was a little off, even the fastest riders don't manage 47mph




Nor did it show up as a 2nd best time. it does show on VV 
These are the stats from there for each configuration I have had the bike 7/8sp 9sp and 10sp, if you can read it


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2014)

So according to that I set a p.b. less than every 5 miles


----------



## Torvi (2 Aug 2014)

I've came to conclusion that one should ride with its head not muscles. Im dropping out those 30~ish distances like ive done last week, instead i decided to train different way and it started with todays afterstorm time race. 

I went on a hilly billy trip for 12,7 miles and decided to beat it in less than a hour, also after first two miles i decided to do something extreme for a beginner and made myself ride all those hills on outer gear. This was even harder than that 30 mile trip from last week i have to say, i had 6 breaks in total which one was to check my rear tire that seemed somewhat flat but it was right, guess it was just slipping on wet tarmac. But i still managed to beat my challenge in 55 minutes and 34 seconds! yay.

Road wasn't best there were loads of bumps and sharp turns (especially in rushden) and few times i was forced to drift downhill to not hit some sunday driver that wasnt decided where she wanted to go... All in all it was fun even tough on the end of my trip some bloke was messing with me and hitting all the big puddles in front of me so i couldnt avoid getting nice and wet on the end 

Ive also managed to learn how to do something called pendulum climbing or power climb, it feels very fluent on 3rd gear on outer but on lower or higher gears i cant seem to find a proper balance. 

I dunno why but sometimes when i have to shift down on hill i need to do a spin backwards to get used to lighter gear, my legs just cant switch to another tempo right away.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5505977 <- todays route.

Avg speed: 13.0 mph
Max speed: 32.4 mph
Total distance: 13.05 mile
Total time: 55min 34sec
Hill climb speed was ranging from 7,4mph (slowest) up to 12.3mph

That was hell of a ride


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2014)

@Torvi I tend to mix things up, some distance for endurance and some shorter ones at a higher pace, then I will do a flat ride again more an endurance, sometimes I will spin slowly up a hill sometimes (not often I don't like it) but more often at a higher cadence as I can do, depending on grade gears left I aim for about 85-90, sometime I just get out of the saddle and grind up, and sometime depending on length I will endeavour to sprint, it all depends how I feel, today I just hated the ride.


----------



## Torvi (2 Aug 2014)

@Nigelnaturist
in my area there seem to be no flats, maybe short ones that dosent escalate for more than a mile which is by all means nothing and they mostly lead to uphill uphill and more uphills so im pretty much limited and to be honest i dont like flats too much too, they just seem not good for me, i prefer climbing. 
Anyway ive decided on my next trip idk if tomorrow or monday since tomorrow i do overtimes at work and i dont think ill be able to do sucha requiring trip.
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5512483


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Aug 2014)

@Torvi from what I remember of Wellingbrough its a little like here, though probably not as flat to the east of you as it is here.


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Aug 2014)

Went to New Forest today. That was tough, the wind was so bad, I couldn't free roll down hill. I actually stopped as I thought my front brake was jammed on. 
The open areas were the worst. 

I wanted to do this




I did this


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2014)

This is a table showing the difference in elevation using the R20 and the Edge 705, the R20 takes its elevation from gps plots and is what is shown on the Bryton site column R20EG, the colunm 705EG is that record by the edge 705's barometric readings and is the pure data, the RWGPSCEG is the corrected elevation from the 705 file corrected on rwgps.
You can see how much the R20 is out ( I suspect the Edge 200 would be the same as I think most smart phones are, something not brought up often in the debt between the two) .you can also see that the 705 is sometimes positive and sometimes negative, where as the R20 is always negative. sometimes up to half the corrected and half that of the 705.






For some reason strava tends to give a higher elevation using the 705 than the corrected rwgps, where as once it corrects the R20 it's a lot lower, though close to the Bryton figure.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2014)

Friday - poured down most of the day.

Saturday - alternated pouring/drizzling all day until late evening which stopped for a while and then kicked off again as night rolled in.

Today - absolutely streaming down out there plus windy + chilly.

Had two long-ish rides planned this weekend


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

got a good sunny day here today (instead of the monsoon we had yesterday for my mother's party!) wind is going to be a problem here though. +17mph SW. should make a coastal ride, err interesting!


----------



## Effyb4 (3 Aug 2014)

I'm not doing very well this week. I wasn't feeling well for most of the week and today I've got a christening to go to. I hope I don't lose too much of the fitness I have gained.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> *got a good sunny day* *here today* (instead of the monsoon we had yesterday for my mother's party!) wind is going to be a problem here though. +17mph SW. should make a coastal ride, err interesting!



Thanks for that!


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Aug 2014)

Anyone having problems uploading rides to Strava ? 
Mine just keeps saying it queued up and waiting.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Anyone having problems uploading rides to Strava ?
> Mine just keeps saying it queued up and waiting.



Mine is doing the same at the minute - frustrating, but I think I'll leave it to it and go and fill my face *refuel *with Sunday Carvery! - and this is just the reason I logged onto here to see if anybody else was having trouble. Helpful thread, as ever.
Happy Sunday folks


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Aug 2014)

Cheers, that makes me feel better. I'll step away from the PC and do some gardening.


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Aug 2014)

Strava upload seems not to be working this morning for some reason?. Anyway according to Garmin connect, I did 29.44 miles at an average pace of 15.2mph with 1972 ft of climbing which is about 67ft/mile. So I'm quite pleased again as the average is up 0.5mph this week.

Edit, re: Strava should read all the posts above doh!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers, that makes me feel better. I'll step away from the PC and do some gardening.



Any idea whether we have to leave the computers on and connected to Strava, or is it better to shut down and start again later?


----------



## morrisman (3 Aug 2014)

Just been out to visit No. 1 son in his supported living house to drop a camera off with him for his hols. Nice 32 mile round trip Wendover - Winslow - Wendover at >15mph. The trip now has me at 3000.74 miles for the year which was my original target for the year (well not the 0.74 bit). Would post the Strava but it seems to be broken at the mo.

Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Any idea whether we have to leave the computers on and connected to Strava, or is it better to shut down and start again later?


Just disconnect if you want any failed uploads wont work, so just upload it when its working.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Any idea whether we have to leave the computers on and connected to Strava, or is it better to shut down and start again later?


Well I shut down and tried again, of course it couldn't find any New activity when I fired it up again. Went to files and brought up today's ride manually but it paused again. It's currently off.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

Another nice ride
Went up through Chbham up the Red Road toFrimley outskirts
The Red Road is a slow burner - long and gradually increasing. The gradients are not too bad but when cycling into the wind it seems worse than it looks
Misjudged it in the past but think i am stronger now
round throug Pribright, Old Woking - somehow never seen the Mosque, - the oldest in Britain,
41.58 miles at 15.36 mph and 1266 feet of climbing
Strava is on go slow again so will waitin for it to upload properly

Overall was quite windy and once when heading east was going into the wind
HOwever wind was mainly a southwesterly direction

EDIT
Here it is finally uploaded
http://app.strava.com/activities/174776601
Some PRs not looked too much yet (been watching Geraint win gold )


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Overall was quite windy and once when heading east was going into the wind
> HOwever wind was mainly a* southwesterly direction*


I have a nice 50Km route just for those, but I am to f'd to go out today just shifted 1/2 ton of soil, and I really can't be botherd to do the 19 miles to make it 200 for the last 7 days. It seems 217 miles a week is a favourite of mine I have done it 3 times out of the last 5 (week running Sun-Sat)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2014)

Still pouring down - looks the same here as the cycling currently on TV in Glasgow.

Good watch btw with 40-ish kilometres to go.

I think those guys have big balls riding at those speeds in pouring rain.


----------



## fivepence (3 Aug 2014)

Well that was character building to say the least , wind didn't seem to bad setting off , first 20 miles or so were quite bliss , reached bottom of the first climb. Happy days. As the elevation changed so did the weather across vast open moorlands.
15 - 20 miles into the wind and not even a hedge for shelter. Truly understand the term blown to bits on Blakelow now.
No Strava as its playing up so from Garmin
59.65 miles @ 15.2 mph , 4708ft of climbing , at least it didn't rain even if it threatened a couple of times


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

There are a lot of posts on Strava's Facebook page of people waiting for rides to appear


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

Was looking recently at Sportives
Found one called Surrey Legs of Steel
There are two distances
1 Length only 46 km but over 1000 m of climbing, including White Down one of the two worst hills I have done (18%)
2 Length 81 km and 1600m of climbing including Combe Lane (which they call Combe Bottom Hill) which I think could be a little worse, It also included Winterfold Hill which they quote as 21%.
The distance is not bad but I thin these will be really tough
Been mulling it over - maybe a different sportive this year?


----------



## Stonechat (3 Aug 2014)

Veloviewer now has a small hiccup it is not showing improved segments for me from today's ride


----------



## morrisman (3 Aug 2014)

Been out this afternoon for a Milton Keynes Red Route/Folding Bike/No Lycra/Sandals, Shorts and Hawaiian Shirt ride. 12.8 miles at 10.2 mph. YTHis has dragged my weekly milage to over 200 miles for the first time (210.1 miles) 

http://www.strava.com/activities/174863668


----------



## Torvi (3 Aug 2014)

uhh im after my monday trip, i decided to do it today but in the end i havent done it fully cuz my map wasnt too good and on the ending of a course i almost got lost.

Today's uphills was really tough i think hardest since i got bike, this or i havent revived yet from yesterdays outer gear climbing. Weather was nice sunny but also windy got lost few times too but oh well. 

Avg speed: 11.8 mph
Max speed: 37.4 mph
Total distance: 15,61mile
Total time: 1:19:20 hr
Hill climb speed was ranging from 6.0mph (slowest) up to 14mph

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5520196


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks for that!


tis OK. 
If it helps,  I have topped up my suntan  (28C in the sun at several points during the day  )and fought really hard with the high winds on the way home fro the last 50km! legs knackered now I am I realise that I am only 3km short of the August Grand Fondo challenge (of a 130km) and I don't care! too tired and shaky - took my steroids too late in the day sadly  (about 45 mins late) which means until I stop shaking, I can't do a thing - (salts are out of balance with my Addison's), the return leg up and over the minor hills (Delamere Forest) were too much for me, or alternatively phrased I put in a PR and put too much effort into it. On the bright side of things the ride earned me 3 more QOM's .... Oh well....


----------



## spooks (3 Aug 2014)

Fastest ever ride today. Went out with a speedier group than usual as my regulars were doing a prearranged 90 miler which I didn't know about so wasn't at all prepared for. My garmin and garmin connect show 17mph so that's what im counting it as even though strava knocked it down to 16.9mph. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/174790042


----------



## Torvi (3 Aug 2014)

can somebody tell me if steroids and other kinds of muscle gainers are must have later on?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> can somebody tell me if steroids and other kinds of muscle gainers are must have later on?


nope - I just have a medical condition where my body does not produce the normal steroids required for living, so I have to take replacements at certain intervals during the day. Google Addison's disease, its what I have.


----------



## Torvi (3 Aug 2014)

ouch that's sorry to hear, hope you stay strong and become better every next day


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Aug 2014)

Strava finally uploaded today's ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/174755109

I am surprised how annoyed I was that the ride wasn't showing!


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Aug 2014)

Finally Strava updated today's ride. 14 PR's including shaving 2 seconds off that segment that I road last week. Up from 12th overall to 7th and top for my age group. My first top ten placing.I know its at the end of my ride, and not in the middle but I have to start somewhere. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/174778388

The hills are becoming quicker. Lose another 2 stone and who knows how quick I might get? lol.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Strava finally uploaded today's ride
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/174755109
> 
> I am surprised how annoyed I was that the ride wasn't showing!


Lol...........what did we all do before Strava!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tis OK.
> If it helps,  I have topped up my suntan  (28C in the sun at several points during the day  )and fought really hard with the high winds on the way home fro the last 50km! legs knackered now I am I realise that I am only 3km short of the August Grand Fondo challenge (of a 130km) and I don't care! too tired and shaky - took my steroids too late in the day sadly  (about 45 mins late) which means until I stop shaking, I can't do a thing - (salts are out of balance with my Addison's), the return leg up and over the minor hills (Delamere Forest) were too much for me, or alternatively phrased I put in a PR and put too much effort into it. On the bright side of things the ride earned me 3 more QOM's .... Oh well....



Haha - honestly it has not stopped all day here. Temp' in house is around 18C and it is still *loody raining!

Watch that sun though - or you'll be all wrinkly when you get old!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol...........what did we all do before Strava!



Not ride into sheep?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Haha - honestly it has not stopped all day here. Temp' in house is around 18C and it is still *loody raining!
> 
> Watch that sun though - or you'll be all wrinkly when you get old!


yeh - we had that yesterday and the day before.... got soaked to the skin to the point of having to wring my socks out on Friday morning... yuck... Mind you I used to live in the Lakes as well, so know exactly what it can be like...


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (3 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> There are a lot of posts on Strava's Facebook page of people waiting for rides to appear


Sorted now


----------



## RWright (3 Aug 2014)

Glad to hear Strava is working. Now I can go out for a ride.


----------



## Eribiste (3 Aug 2014)

None of that bike riding malarkey today for me, but I did rush out and buy a new toy, a Garmin Edge 200 so I can load courses in and hopefully not get quite so lost. Having one of these gizmos also means I can start loading rides to Strada as well; more cycling based addiction I fear.

And this a week after I've replaced both the batteries in my now redundant wireless Cateye Strada!


----------



## moo (3 Aug 2014)

The Triban 105 got its first ride today. A total of 75 miles including a ten mile ride with my brother. At 30 miles in I stopped and bought n+1 on eBay - damn mobile internet


----------



## RWright (4 Aug 2014)

I did another 10 miler on one of my normal tracks. I am still getting my new to me bike dialed in some. It surprised me how much difference there is between a 56 and 54 frame, the smaller one does indeed seem quite a bit smaller. I think I am at about a size that either of them will work ok for me. I was sort of on the edge for either of them when I was doing all my sizing research. The smaller one is lighter but I think a lot of that has to do with the saddlebag on my larger bike that is stuffed full of everything I could possibly get in there for the longer rides I was doing last year. The seat that came with the new bike is designed more for TT or Triathlon from what I read. My body and butt in particular are not in shape for the riding position to utilize this seat right now. I can deal with it for ten miles but much more than that and it would get difficult quickly. Going to take a little more time to get my butt toughened up for longer rides on any saddle though. It feels good to be getting back out, even if it is for short rides for now. I feel a lot like a beginner again and that includes feeling better as my conditioning comes along again.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Aug 2014)

Eribiste said:


> None of that bike riding malarkey today for me, but I did rush out and buy a new toy, a Garmin Edge 200 so I can load courses in and hopefully not get quite so lost. Having one of these gizmos also means I can start loading rides to Strada as well; more cycling based addiction I fear.
> 
> And this a week after I've replaced both the batteries in my now redundant wireless Cateye Strada!


Good move
Welcome to the Garmin 200 owners club.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Aug 2014)

Was ok when riding yesterday
However have had the feeling over the last few days that a cold was waiting to strike
It came on late yesterday. May be out of the saddle for a day or two


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> I It feels good to be getting back out, even if it is for short rides for now. I feel a lot like a beginner again and that includes feeling better as my conditioning comes along again.


Well done Rocky. Hope I'll be joining you, at least virtually, on some similar rides before too much longer. Glad the new bike is feeling good.


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Aug 2014)

After throwing her toys out of the pram at the first attempt at riding the Roadbike we have got it sorted with an adjustable stem fitted this morning.
@SueEvesham's new steed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> After throwing her toys out of the pram after the first attempt at riding the Roadbike we have got it sorted with an adjustable stem fitted this morning.
> @SueEvesham's new steed






Front wheel looks like it is the wrong way round, quick release should be on left hand side, same as rear wheel


----------



## Torvi (4 Aug 2014)

short question, do you guys turn on your lights even during a day? i turn them on no matter what part of the day how bout you guys?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> short question, do you guys turn on your lights even during a day? i turn them on no matter what part of the day how bout you guys?



If it is gloomy I will sometimes put a rear light on.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> After throwing her toys out of the pram after the first attempt at riding the Roadbike we have got it sorted with an adjustable stem fitted this morning.
> @SueEvesham's new steed


Very nice. She may be like me. When I first rode a road bike I felt too low and stretched out and fitted a shorter stem, but I reverted back to the original after a few weeks.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> short question, do you guys turn on your lights even during a day? i turn them on no matter what part of the day how bout you guys?


I run with my rear light on all the time. That's just me, I live rurally and I know exactly how well ccyclists do not stand out in dense shade... I rather be safe than sorry. 
My front light is another matter altogether. It is easy to turn on as and when I approach a known bad junction (and does make a difference), or if it is overcast and I am under trees etc...
when it is raining, they are both on end of story.


----------



## moo (4 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> After throwing her toys out of the pram after the first attempt at riding the Roadbike we have got it sorted with an adjustable stem fitted this morning.
> @SueEvesham's new steed



That has to be the highest bar I've seen on a road bike


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> That has to be the highest bar I've seen on a road bike


I'm sure once she has the confidence it will go back to the original stem.


----------



## Jhey (4 Aug 2014)

Went for a nice ride today, First time I've used the clipless SPD pedals on a longer distance ride and loved it, finally adjusted the cleats so there is no more knee pain. I did come up to a huge hill and I thought to myself, either I push through this or I will topple over lol.

http://www.strava.com/activities/175314134/overview


----------



## Stonechat (4 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> After throwing her toys out of the pram after the first attempt at riding the Roadbike we have got it sorted with an adjustable stem fitted this morning.
> @SueEvesham's new steed


I have an adjustable stem too, praps not as high as that.
I may yet adjust it down but not yet


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2014)

I am toying with getting an Edge - I like my GPS's to be simple. I have 3 for the mountains (don't ask!) and the best of the lot is the simple little eTrex10.

So maybe the 200 would do for me. I just like to log my data so this plus a Strava account would be ok? Yes/No?

Can someone show me please what sort of output you get from a 200 ie a route they have done.

Sorry if the above is as clear as mud!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2014)

@SpokeyDokey 
This is from a Bryton Rider 20 very similar to an Edge 200, but it doesn't have the course but it is Ant+ so you can add sp/cad/hr sensors if you wish, these can be used on any Ant+ device so you change the unit with out changing the sensors or as in my case using two units (Edge 705 and a Rider 20) and both will receive the data.
http://www.strava.com/activities/135519628

If you look at this segment it will show you how any gps unit can be wayward under tree cover. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/135519628/segments/3071321670

Both the edge 500/10 and the Rider 40, both are ant+ and have breadcrumb routes, the 500 would also give turn indicators not sure about the 40, and I cant remember what the 35 did.
The brytons are a little more tricky to use as you have to down load a tcx file to upload to strava ect..... (though its is very easy), the native bdx file is not supported by many sites, but you have a choice either the bdx, tcx, gpx, and pwx I think, down load this as a tcx and it can be uploaded to any site supporting tcx.

Rider 21E £78 This is an updated version I think the elevation should be better than my R20.
as above with dual sp/cad and HR
Rider 40E £90
as above with dual sensor and hr
Whilst the 20 is a great basic unit, I had elevation issues with the 35, but also with the 500, losing altitude whilst stationary, I have only quickly seen one review for the 40 and it wasn't positive, but it could have the users lack of understanding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2014)

@SpokeyDokey All my rides are on an Edge 200 and I find it perfectly adequate as I am not interested in heart rate or cadence.
This was my last ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/155442587
Gives you an idea of how it shows the elevation as I did some repeats of a local hill.


----------



## Jhey (4 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I am toying with getting an Edge - I like my GPS's to be simple. I have 3 for the mountains (don't ask!) and the best of the lot is the simple little eTrex10.
> 
> So maybe the 200 would do for me. I just like to log my data so this plus a Strava account would be ok? Yes/No?
> 
> ...



I use the Edge 200 and love it, does everything I need. This has a good indication of what it's look: http://velogps.com/garmin-edge-200-turn-by-turn-directions/

There is also videos on YouTube showing you how it works,

This route I recorded today using the Edge 200: http://www.strava.com/activities/175314134


----------



## GreigM (4 Aug 2014)

Another vote for the Edge 200 here, it gives all the info I need when cycling.


----------



## Razzle (4 Aug 2014)

Just a commute for me today, 

Direct route to work: http://www.strava.com/activities/175188459
Bit of an extended ride home: http://www.strava.com/activities/175404026


----------



## BrianEvesham (5 Aug 2014)

Another +1 for the Garmin 200, one of the best bits of kit I have bought.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2014)

@L14M Just realised I haven't seen you in here for a couple of weeks. There's a conversation started in the cafe section http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/gliding.162076/ that I thought you could maybe advise on with your gliding experience. Hope you are still cycling and maybe just on holiday.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2014)

Oooer 5 degrees first thing....windows steamed up when I put the kettle on!  Sun's out now though so it'll soon warm up.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (5 Aug 2014)

last night's ride after work, 47 miles and I'm still not tierd
https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/384887943/14363741
yep I'm getting there.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey
> This is from a Bryton Rider 20 very similar to an Edge 200, but it doesn't have the course but it is Ant+ so you can add sp/cad/hr sensors if you wish, these can be used on any Ant+ device so you change the unit with out changing the sensors or as in my case using two units (Edge 705 and a Rider 20) and both will receive the data.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/135519628
> 
> ...


I have the 500 and it has been fine
YEs Going up Box Hill, the route can be well off, i did three ascents. As you can see there was considerable drift. I am sure it is more to do with trees and atmospheric conditions
The one annoyance is that if I am away from home (but having a wifi connection), I need to have the only beaten up old laptop I have to upload. The 500 has no Bluetooth connection - I believe the 510 may be one up there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2014)

The one thing I have noticed, is that the R20 and R35 were on the whole more accurate than the Edge 500, though both did suffer from errors, the edge 705 has the ability to follow road, so it will plot the track to the centre of the road you are travelling along, presume the 800/10, 1000 and possibly the Rider 50 and 60 have, the rider 50 has a different mount like 705, though I think you can get a quarter turn adaptor, but they are not cheap like the 705 ones, not sure on the mount on the Rider 60.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooer 5 degrees first thing....windows steamed up when I put the kettle on!  Sun's out now though so it'll soon warm up.


Must be so frustrating with the good weather seeing all these rides going on

We are away to Cornwall next two weeks, me , Mrs Stonechat, doggy and the bike.
The hills look terrifying, but I willjust have to learn to cope with them and pace my effort


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2014)

Ta for replies re Edge 200.

For those of you who use Strava - is there a raft of data that sits behind those rides that you post or is that it?

Ditto - can you set goals (mileage etc) by month/yer etc?

The Garmin Connect datasets look quite appealing to me - does Strava do something similar.

Tbh I am not much into competing against other people and segment times and stuff - I just want a way to log height gained mainly. And at the same time log my usual miles/av' speed data.

The only way I can currently get altitude info' is from my heavy (for cycling) Magellan GPS.

***

Been a nice day whilst I was working (for a change!), got home, had a brew, went to get togged up for a ride and.....it rained!

***

Hope you all had/have spiffing rides!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Ta for replies re Edge 200.
> 
> For those of you who use Strava - is there a raft of data that sits behind those rides that you post or is that it?
> 
> ...


It logs total mileage since you started, annual mileage, elevation and has a training calendar breaking down your weekly/monthly rides. I think you have to pay for premium to set goals. 

Nothing to stop you using more than one site. I actually log rides on Strava and Garmin Connect and more recently ridewithgps as well.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It logs total mileage since you started, annual mileage, elevation and has a training calendar breaking down your weekly/monthly rides. I think you have to pay for premium to set goals.
> 
> Nothing to stop you using more than one site. I actually log rides on Strava and Garmin Connect and more recently ridewithgps as well.



Thanks Mo - can you dump the data sets into .xls or .csv for back-ups on your own drive?


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks Mo - can you dump the data sets into .xls or .csv for back-ups on your own drive?


You can certainly save them. Can't remember the format. Nigel will be the person to advise you better on stuff like that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It logs total mileage since you started, annual mileage, elevation and has a training calendar breaking down your weekly/monthly rides. I think you have to pay for premium to set goals.
> 
> Nothing to stop you using more than one site. I actually log rides on Strava and Garmin Connect and more recently ridewithgps as well.


you can also log the mileage per part on your bike as well.. (click on it for a larger image) - that is on the free version as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you can also log the mileage per part on your bike as well.. (click on it for a larger image) - that is on the free version as well.
> View attachment 52508



I never knew that, the rate I go through components I better not start using it otherwise Strava will need by storage space


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I never knew that, the rate I go through components I better not start using it otherwise Strava will need by storage space


mind you looking at that and the fact that I transferred the front & rear brake pads from my old bike (shown) to my new bike... my pads have done 6,000km. I suspect I may need to check them for wear soon


----------



## Jack Lloyd (5 Aug 2014)

Just thought I would introduce myself, I have done so over in the welcome mat, but here seems appropriate too.

I brought my first bike in 8 years last month 11th ish I believe!, started doing small loops around my village I think it's a 5km loop, but have slowly been increasing the range . 

Today I managed to do a 27k hilly, raining (sorry throwing it down), loop in around 1 hour 28, with a avg speed of 18k/h. I usually can do around 20k/h avg speed, but that's on less hilly routes. I have yet to do a flat route, living in North Wales it's pretty hard to find a flat road , come October when I'm back at University I should find flat routes and hilly routes hopefully.

Here's todays activity from my Garmin edge 200 http://connect.garmin.com/activity/557664946 
Considering I only did 1hr of exercise (PE in school) a week for the last 8 years, I'm pretty happy


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2014)

Congratulations. We have problems living I wales with the kind of hills we have here. Welcome. Hope yoh enjoy thè forum


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Aug 2014)

I log my own component parts, mainly out of interest, its like the new shifters have done just short of 600 miles the Sora 9sp lasted about 2,500 miles and my front tyre 7664 without a visit 
@SpokeyDokey rwgps will give better elevation data, but I think there is a problem (or was) with the conversion from the fit format that the newer Edge units use.
The 200 and the R20 take the elevation from the gps plot when uploaded to a site, more expensive units have a barometric altimeter which is suppose to be more accurate, though temp and sudden pressure changes can effect this, as can stopping for or .
My last few rides showing the rwgps 705 data corrected on rwgps, the elevation from the Bryton unit and the raw data from the 705





Today the R20 was 436ft less than that corrected by rwgps the 705 only 6ft, but as you can see it varies.

To backup just copy the files from the gps unit with garmin you can drag and drop, bryton you use the bryton bridge to transfer.

The strava segment is just as good for your own p.b's, though after a while your local segments will be come difficult to beat as at some point you will do them on a good day with a good tail wind, and after that the prove almost impossible to beat, part of the reason I look for roads I havent done before ( which are pretty few and far between in a 15 mile radius which actually is a lot of roads.)

Veloviwer is a better site to analyse your data, it uses the data from strava so you still need to upload to strava, but much more comprehensive.
Be sure a base model is what you want long term though, the R20 does Ant+ Edge 200 doesn't, so if you want HR ect in the future you will need the 500/10 up or any Bryton, if not the course feature on the 200 might be useful I found the one on the 500 to be so.

In a nutshell none are perfect, each has their +points and -points, if you only compare the elevation from one site from ride to ride it gives an idea how difficult each ride was. I could go on about that one.
Same table as above using the climbybike formula to give a difficulty score, also a ft/mile, (taken from the corrected rwgps data)





The difficulty per mile tends to drop the further I go, just goes to show how flat it isn't around here, but it is only really pretty local. but it does show how a 1.8 mile ride can be more difficult than a 6.4 mile ride, or 32 mile ride is more difficult than a 62 mile ride, and as stands to reason the more you climb per foot the slower you tend to be though not always.


----------



## Jack Lloyd (5 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Congratulations. We have problems living I wales with the kind of hills we have here. Welcome. Hope yoh enjoy thè forum



It's only a problem to start with, soon get used to them I imagine (hope!!).

What part of Wales are you?


----------



## RWright (6 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you can also log the mileage per part on your bike as well.. (click on it for a larger image) - that is on the free version as well.
> View attachment 52508


I didn't know that either, I will have to check that out. Looks like it could come in handy. Thanks for posting that.

I worked out in the heat most of the day today and was pretty tired when I got home. I didn't really feel up to an evening ride so I decided to put flat pedals and lights on my recently acquired bike. After I ate, rested and did a little fettling, I was ready to ride, wanted to dial in my lights and see how I like the pedals. I did an little 8 mile midnight ride, was a nice clear night and a fun ride, glad I went out, even late. I almost ran over a couple of foxes while I was going around 30 mph or so but we all came out unscathed, except for the adrenalin rush I got, come to think of it, they probably got one too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2014)

Thanks for comprehensive reply Nigel.

I don't really need map/course functionality - I usually plan a route on my paper maps in my head and then remember it.

Re barometric altimeter. Yes, I noticed this is a feature of more expensive models which seems round the wrong way to me.

I used to use such things in the mountains years back but as you rightly say they are weather sensitive due to pressure fluctuations and I had to keep recalibrating the damn thing throughout the day.

My hiking GPS's are very accurate re elevation - they use GPS satellites and the Russian GLONASS satellites plus any land based facilities they can find.

Not sure what the Edge series use - presume the same as they are Garmin?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2014)

Jack Lloyd said:


> It's only a problem to start with, soon get used to them I imagine (hope!!).
> 
> What part of Wales are you?



I live in Powys, closest town is Machynlleth.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2014)

@SpokeyDokey does your hiking gps track a route, I know some people have used those to record rides, as they would work pretty much the same as an edge 200, even get mounts for them.
The R20 gives on avg a reading of 312ft less than rwgps corrected or -37.24% the 705 on avg -45ft -4.15%


----------



## Mark1978 (6 Aug 2014)

Fastest ride for me last night, very nearly a 19mph average over 19miles. Gutted i didn't quite make it in under an hour. A few PBs and an 8th overall on one 6 mile segment (although there arent many people on that segment). 

http://www.strava.com/activities/175894115


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey does your hiking gps track a route, I know some people have used those to record rides, as they would work pretty much the same as an edge 200, even get mounts for them.
> The R20 gives on avg a reading of 312ft less than rwgps corrected or -37.24% the 705 on avg -45ft -4.15%



I use a satmap which was originally designed for hiking, brilliant piece of kit for walking and cycling


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you can also log the mileage per part on your bike as well.. (click on it for a larger image) - that is on the free version as well.
> View attachment 52508


 
Never knew that either - how do you get to that screen on strava??

Thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Never knew that either - how do you get to that screen on strava??
> 
> Thanks


Go to

your "Settings"
"My Gear"
either "Add Bike" or click on the bike you already have there...
"Add Components"
and add components as needed/wanted/desired etc...
It's done on a date format and you have to put up with American spellings (tires rather than tyres)...


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Go to
> 
> your "Settings"
> "My Gear"
> ...


Yes took me a while but I figured it out
Everything is as original on my Felt Z95
As I am up to 2641 miles (since Jan) I expect I will have to change something - tyres?

Cold is receding now and hope to do a ride today and Saturday before going away Sunday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes took me a while but I figured it out
> Everything is as original on my Felt Z95
> As I am up to 2641 miles (since Jan) I expect I will have to change something - tyres?
> 
> Cold is receding now and hope to do a ride today and Saturday before going away Sunday



I'd check the chain, depending on the surfaces you have been riding on the tyres will more than likely be fine


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'd check the chain, depending on the surfaces you have been riding on the tyres will more than likely be fine


Yes tyres do no look bad. The ones on the hybrid were replaced after little use. These are fine, though the make is only Felt own brand
When more time is available I would like to change to 10 speed, that 18-21 tooth change is still too much
However when conditions are such (usually into a headwind), I just have to spin.

Have done more maintenance on carrying out minor truing to rear wheel than anything else
Not convinced the saddle is the right size, but so inexpert - a wider one at the back?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes tyres do no look bad. The ones on the hybrid were replaced after little use. These are fine, though the make is only Felt own brand
> When more time is available I would like to change to 10 speed, that 18-21 tooth change is still too much
> However when conditions are such (usually into a headwind), I just have to spin.
> 
> ...


the only way of telling if the saddle is the correct size is to go and get your backside measured. This is less alarming than it sounds... however, I have found that with my road bike, down one size from what they measured me at was more comfortable and on my touring bike, up one size was better... so make sure you sit on plenty of saddles before you buy and buy from someone who has a returns policy on used saddles (like a specialized concept store if you have one handy)


----------



## bpsmith (6 Aug 2014)

So when do you guys stop calling yourself a newbie, as far as progress is concerned. I am now a year down from complete newbie.

Progress is as follows:

First GPS based Strava ride:

http://www.strava.com/activities/78905571

Latest Strava Ride:

http://www.strava.com/activities/174820747

Quite happy with that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> So when do you guys stop calling yourself a newbie, as far as progress is concerned. I am now a year down from complete newbie.
> 
> Progress is as follows:
> 
> ...


when there is nothing new left to learn


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey does your hiking gps track a route, I know some people have used those to record rides, as they would work pretty much the same as an edge 200, even get mounts for them.
> The R20 gives on avg a reading of 312ft less than rwgps corrected or -37.24% the 705 on avg -45ft -4.15%



Yes it does - it's just a bit too big to take with me tbh plus I would need to use the GPS and my cycle computer which is a faff.

Good thought though.

Think I'll just grab the 200.


----------



## bpsmith (6 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> when there is nothing new left to learn


 
That's fine with me. Quite happy to still class myself as a newbie, even if I do feel like I have improved somewhat over a year.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Yes it does - it's just a bit too big to take with me tbh plus I would need to use the GPS and my cycle computer which is a faff.
> 
> Good thought though.
> 
> Think I'll just grab the 200.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2014)

Latest is that you will be able to synchronise Strava, endomondo, rwgps  map my ride automatically from Garmin connect

Edit
Here is the link
http://road.cc/content/news/125936-garmin-partners-strava-mapmyfitness-and-endomondo


----------



## jnrmczip (6 Aug 2014)

so started cycling about 3/4 weeks ago this was my first bigger ride as I have only been commuting 7.5 km to work and back. Most of the way is flat and the climb is 32 m but 122 m uphill on the way home I am going to work in 18 mins and taking 28 mins on the way back. This is all on my Giant defy 5 which is an entry level Road bike.
link to my 20 mile trip http://www.strava.com/activities/174211065

I enjoyed the 20 mile route and would have done so more if it wasn't lashing down with rain and windy after the first ten minutes but I kept going. As I didn't plan the route I did stop a few times to figure out where to go next and wipe the dirt from my face (should really get mud guards). 

here are my next 2 trips planned 30 miles on Sunday http://www.strava.com/routes/741110
and the following sunday just under 40 miles http://www.strava.com/routes/746101

fingers crossed the weather is on my side for these two!!!


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> So when do you guys stop calling yourself a newbie, as far as progress is concerned. I am now a year down from complete newbie.
> 
> Progress is as follows:
> 
> ...


Well started sort of 18 months ago, but really only got going a year ago. Still improving, Perhaps at this time next year I won't be a newbie butwould not abandon this thread!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2014)

Halfords have Edge 200 @ £79.99

10% further reduction on my British Cycling card - looks like a good deal!


----------



## moo (6 Aug 2014)

Another 10% off at halfords if you use their vouchers. I'm tempted to get the garmin 1000 bundle for £330.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> when there is nothing new left to learn


Never then


----------



## Torvi (6 Aug 2014)

well my first bibs arrived and they are too tight. now im thinking if i should keep em for the times i lose some weight or return them and get larger size.


----------



## Razzle (6 Aug 2014)

Just got out for a quick 12miler with a mahoosive (for me) hill that i'd not been able to get up without stopping yet.

http://www.strava.com/activities/176447545 

This segment: http://www.strava.com/segments/766070

Today I managed it in 9mins, last time I attempted it was June and almost 15minutes to the top so i'm very happy at the moment!!


----------



## RWright (7 Aug 2014)

I went out for an evening ride on my regular bypass track and on my way home my stomach started feeling a little queasy  but I remembered that near the end of the closed section of the new road that there is a Porta John for the highway construction guys. After I took care of business I noticed that there was more paved highway. I haven't been down near the end lately and didn't realize it. I found maybe two or three more miles of paved four lane, smooth and no traffic. I did see a lot of parked highway building machines so I will probably not go down there during working hours on week days but in the evenings and weekends, it's mine. 

It is not finished and I hope it will not be for a while but I still have to be careful, you can be just blasting along and all of a sudden you see a big dirt pile in the middle of the lane and there is dirt on the road in some spots, still some earth moving equipment around. The bridges still have few of the seams that are not filled in too, so will have to pick my spots to cross them at. Besides that it is GREAT. I even saw a few houses back there that I never knew existed because they are down some roads I had never taken the time from my other rides to explore from the other direction. It was a fun ride even though I did some walking around on the bridges to explore them. I bet I am the first Garmin ride on it too but I am not positive. http://app.strava.com/activities/176575026 Everything I did to the west of highway 1 is closed and it looks like I have about double what I rode tonight if they have it paved all the way to the river, which I am thinking they probably do now. I didn't want to do much more because it was dark and since it is new construction I thought it might be best to explore it with a little sunlight for the first couple of times. If so it will be some great riding, nice asphalt, no traffic, no punctures and wide open views. I can put up with a little dirt on my bikes, oh yeah and convenient Porta Johns too.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> I went out for an evening ride on my regular bypass track and on my way home my stomach started feeling a little queasy  but I remembered that near the end of the closed section of the new road that *there is a Porta John for the highway construction guys. After I took care of business *I noticed that there was more paved highway. I haven't been down near the end lately and didn't realize it. I found maybe two or three more miles of paved four lane, smooth and no traffic. I did see a lot of parked highway building machines so I will probably not go down there during working hours on week days but in the evenings and weekends, it's mine.
> 
> It is not finished and I hope it will not be for a while but I still have to be careful, you can be just blasting along and all of a sudden you see a big dirt pile in the middle of the lane and there is dirt on the road in some spots, still some earth moving equipment around. The bridges still have few of the seams that are not filled in too, so will have to pick my spots to cross them at. Besides that it is GREAT. I even saw a few houses back there that I never knew existed because they are down some roads I had never taken the time from my other rides to explore from the other direction. It was a fun ride even though I did some walking around on the bridges to explore them. I bet I am the first Garmin ride on it too but I am not positive. http://app.strava.com/activities/176575026 Everything I did to the west of highway 1 is closed and it looks like I have about double what I rode tonight if they have it paved all the way to the river, which I am thinking they probably do now. I didn't want to do much more because it was dark and since it is new construction I thought it might be best to explore it with a little sunlight for the first couple of times. If so it will be some great riding, nice asphalt, no traffic, no punctures and wide open views. I can put up with a little dirt on my bikes, oh yeah and convenient Porta Johns too.



Breakfast - ruined. Thanks.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> well my first bibs arrived and they are too tight. now im thinking if i should keep em for the times i lose some weight or return them and get larger size.



Keep them - very motivational.

I bought one of those Second Skin high wicking mesh vests a couple of weeks back and they really are tight. Lovely Wife took a picture of me in it and it now spurs me on!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2014)

Edge 200 reserved at Halfords - will collect later on today. £72 - which seems like a good deal.

Beautiful day out there folks!


----------



## moo (7 Aug 2014)

Did a rather painful 27 mile commute home last night. Was just enough to total 250km and 6000ft climbing in the last 4 days, a new pb. My legs are't quite as happy tho 

http://www.strava.com/activities/176546166/overview


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Edge 200 reserved at Halfords - will collect later on today. £72 - which seems like a good deal.
> 
> Beautiful day out there folks!


Well done. So will we be seeing your rides on Strava soon? 

Gorgeous morning here too.  Tea and toast consumed so heading out with the pooch soon.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Did a rather painful 27 mile commute home last night. Was just enough to total 250km and 6000ft climbing in the last 4 days, a new pb. My legs are't quite as happy tho
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/176546166/overview


Wow....speedy ride with that climbing!


----------



## stevey (7 Aug 2014)

I dont hink the Mrs would be very happy if i ordered this....


http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/projectone/#model/madone7seriesteamedition


----------



## moo (7 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wow....speedy ride with that climbing!



To be fair it is a midnight commute, so I have zero traffic to contend with. I do quite enjoy riding unlit roads at night. Using the same setup as this guy (I've got 2 premiums):


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> I dont hink the Mrs would be very happy if i ordered this....
> 
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/projectone/#model/madone7seriesteamedition


Lol....I don't think so. Anyway, just think how much you would get blown about in the wind with these aero wheels!


----------



## Coggy (7 Aug 2014)

Walked into our local pub last night, local restaurant owner was in there and says "Would you please put together a team and represent our restaurant in a charity bike ride (50 miles) in a few weeks time (September)" ?

I replied "Ummm I'll have a think about it, I am quite busy in September"

My wife asks "What date"?

"7th of September"

"Oh he's got nothing on so he will definitely be up for that "!!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Aug 2014)

Went out for a ride
Cold came on late Sunday so it is first ride since then, decided to do 30 miles, so enough to test me and not too strenuous in case I was below par.
Still felt below par yesterday
When I was about 4 miles from home, I thought, bet my average speed is down. I checked the Garmin and it was 16.0 mph

So decided put push on harder for the last few miles

My ride is supposedly synching auttomatically through the new automatic sync from Garmin to Strava - it says the ride will appear in 3 to 5 minutes!!
Anyone else used this yet?
However it is 31.78 miles @ 16.21 mph
856 feet of climbing According to Garmin. When I planned the route it was 1110 feet!

Am well pleased at a good ride considering the last few days no felt so good
When Strava decided to sync will post the link
On Garmin it is
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/559201013

Got bored waiting and manually uploaded to Strava
Here it is http://app.strava.com/activities/176746298


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Went out for a ride
> Cold came on late Sunday so it is first ride since then, decided to do 30 miles, so enough to test me and not too strenuous in case I was below par.
> Still felt below par yesterday
> When I was about 4 miles from home, I thought, bet my average speed is down. I checked the Garmin and it was 16.0 mph
> ...


Check that the elevation correction is disabled on Garmin (it should be by default) what was on the unit.
I think I would still rather upload the raw file to strava, just in case garmin sends a corrected elevation file.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2014)

This is what I did yesterday.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Aug 2014)

I am awaiting g my first ride after the Strava and GC Sync has started. Apparently it links to the fit file, so should retain an uncorrected elevation.


----------



## moo (7 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is what I did yesterday.
> View attachment 52685
> View attachment 52686
> View attachment 52687



Odd looking bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Odd looking bike






That took hours to masking the spokes on the front wheel.

Edit, the only thing from that set up on the bike, are the brakes and mudguards and frame.
Everything else is new.


----------



## stevey (7 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol....I don't think so. Anyway, just think how much you would get blown about in the wind with these aero wheels!



Think how much fun i would have though....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. So will we be seeing your rides on Strava soon?
> 
> Gorgeous morning here too.  Tea and toast consumed so heading out with the pooch soon.



@Mo1959 

I have it here now happily charging away!

Re Strava - you never know! Although age has rendered the fiercely competitive Young Spokey Dokey into a pale shadow of his former self when it comes to one-upmanship!


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mo1959
> 
> I have it here now happily charging away!
> 
> Re Strava - you never know! Although age has rendered the fiercely competitive Young Spokey Dokey into a pale shadow of his former self when it comes to one-upmanship!


Ha, ha. Age doesn't seem to have much to do with being sensible and non-competitive  

I am sure you will find it does everything you need......just ignore the downhill segments if you see any sheep! 

Saw the physio today and he was reasonably pleased with my range of movement in my shoulder and has given me some more exercises to do. He is just back from the Commonwealth Games where he was one of the physios for the track cycling team so I am in good hands.


----------



## Arualsti (7 Aug 2014)

Finally managed an average speed of above 10mph! It was for a fairly short ride though, about 6 miles, not sure i'll be able to do it on a longer ride.

Also had my first accident on my bike. Tried cycling up a very steep canal bridge and came off my bike as it started rolling backwards. Got a small graze and a puncture for my troubles. Decided to replace the entire tire and it was pretty knackered before I even got the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2014)

@Arualsti you will in time manage greater speeds over greater distances, well done, just keep riding.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2014)

If any Newbie wants a Cateye Velo Wireless (mint) mine is for sale v.cheap in the classifieds section.


----------



## fivepence (7 Aug 2014)

A flat one for a change , last time I did this loop in similar weather I avg 17.7mph so happy enough with results this evening

http://www.strava.com/activities/176933206


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> If any Newbie wants a Cateye Velo Wireless (mint) mine is for sale v.cheap in the classifieds section.


I still have my Specialized Speedzone Elite cost me £15 back in Aug 2012, does cad and temp, and the other basic stuff, the new versions do alititude 







Not used since I got the Bryton (after the Edge 500 was stolen) and its only two mins slow (bar it being on GMT), I have the black one.


----------



## moo (8 Aug 2014)

Just completed my slowest ride in 7 months - recovery and rest day. Amusingly the zero effort ride is faster than I could manage back then at full pelt.

http://www.strava.com/activities/177038458

It's hard forcing yourself to go slow


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2014)

Sat up till about 2pm last night playing with my Edge Thingy - too tired to ride a bike now. 

I rather like the Garmin Connect interface - got some bad press in places; maybe users of the old Classic style?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Just completed my slowest ride in 7 months - recovery and rest day. Amusingly the zero effort ride is faster than I could manage back then at full pelt.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/177038458
> 
> It's hard forcing yourself to go slow


and whenever I try to ease up and go slowly, I seem to just set new PB after new PB!


----------



## bpsmith (8 Aug 2014)

Sometimes focussing on going faster has a negative effect. You use up your energy and then ride slower on other sections. On a calm day, chilling out, you can often get surprised by the speeds you achieve.

On the flip side, when I do casually ride, I find myself doing about 10mph with my mind on another planet and kind of wake up and wonder why I am not pedalling. Lol. Zoning out at times is good for the mind I am told though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Sometimes focussing on going faster has a negative effect. You use up your energy and then ride slower on other sections. On a calm day, chilling out, you can often get surprised by the speeds you achieve.
> 
> On the flip side, when I do casually ride, I find myself doing about 10mph with my mind on another planet and kind of wake up and wonder why I am not pedalling. Lol. Zoning out at times is good for the mind I am told though.


What I didn't quite get was the fact that yesterday morning I had 45 mins of rain on the first half of my commute and could see the oil leaking out of the roads, so was taking it easy and until my disagreement with the chain and gravity (massive chain slip as I tried to pull away at a busy main road junction resulted in gravity taking over and one too many bruises) I had set 2 * 2nd fastest PB's on very long segments and my overall ride time to get to my destination was my 2nd fastest as well at 1hr 37 mins which for a wet commute and a tumble appears backwards... (no plans for another tumble today to test this theory. I have enough bruises and am looking at a torrential rain/thunder storm for the return journey so expect to do the princess and the pea act at the front door when I get home).


----------



## bpsmith (8 Aug 2014)

Sometimes it's just unexplainable! Hopefully the fall didn't cause too much damage to person or equipment?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Sometimes focussing on going faster has a negative effect. You use up your energy and then ride slower on other sections. On a calm day, chilling out, you can often get surprised by the speeds you achieve.
> 
> .


This is why I work on cadence (and also why I am still searching for the correct gear ratios), I can easily manage 90-100 on the flat, working on getting that better on the hills though its not far off 90. Now I wasn't working terribly hard so it seemed yesterday but I set 38 p.b.'s with 18 of them on new segments, I actually put it down to the lack of wind where I rode yesterday, because for me it was quite a hilly ride at 61ft/mile (strava) 56ft a mile (rwgps) an avg speed of 15.4 over the 42.58 miles.
http://app.strava.com/activities/176849488


----------



## Steady (8 Aug 2014)

This week hasn't seen me cycling much, but it's finally a relief to be able to get a ride in.

My Dad went in hospital for a total laryngectomy which is frustrating, never smoked and gets cancer of the larynx, taken it's toil emotionally so cycling today finally dulled a lot of the nervous energy/anger surrounding that for a while.

http://www.strava.com/activities/177198759 Amazing how therapeutic cycling can be and how the mind just lets everything go.


----------



## Trevor_P (8 Aug 2014)

I find out hard to get going again after cake stops, can be four or five miles before I feel comfortable again. A quick stop eat and drink then get going again within a couple of minutes seems to work much better for me.


----------



## Carolineg (8 Aug 2014)

im a newbie only done three rides one ten mile ,one eleven point two and one eleven and a half . landed in a nettle patch on first ride and had a wheel wobble but still went out again ! AVERAGE SPEED 11.72 its fastest enough for me i enjoyed it


----------



## Carolineg (8 Aug 2014)

the hill i crawl up is an elevation of 301ft felt sick the first time but it aint going too beat me lost a couple of pounds already yippee


----------



## Steady (8 Aug 2014)

Carolineg said:


> the hill i crawl up is an elevation of 301ft felt sick the first time but it aint going too beat me lost a couple of pounds already yippee



Some hills that I go up regulary make me feel sick, where as others that are (in my opinion!) worse don't produce that effect. I think it's a combination of the level of hydration vs sweat, but that's not a scientific theory, just something I think up in _those moments_!


----------



## Carolineg (8 Aug 2014)

i,m going to go out tommorow hopefully wont be as bad depends on the homemade curry and a few cheeky drinks tonight but i cant stop because of the risk of a clip moment up the hill


----------



## bpsmith (8 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This is why I work on cadence (and also why I am still searching for the correct gear ratios), I can easily manage 90-100 on the flat, working on getting that better on the hills though its not far off 90. Now I wasn't working terribly hard so it seemed yesterday but I set 38 p.b.'s with 18 of them on new segments, I actually put it down to the lack of wind where I rode yesterday, because for me it was quite a hilly ride at 61ft/mile (strava) 56ft a mile (rwgps) an avg speed of 15.4 over the 42.58 miles.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/176849488



Exactly why I also purchased the Cadence module for my 510. It's on the Defy presently, but not sure whether I will swap or buy another for the Bianchi yet.

I am far more in tune with my cadence and gear changes now, since monitoring my cadence. It's pretty natural these days and my natural smooth cadence is at 83-85 in whatever gear. I can sustain a lot higher, but I find at that level it feels very natural. Would rather up a gear than increase cadence at just above that point.

Will train for a higher cadence over the Winter I think. Gives something to aim for.

Averaged 110 on a long climb last month, as could feel cramp starting in my left calf and knew either slowing and/or a gear change would bring it on completely. My mate was both amazed and confused following behind. It was the fastest either of us had done the climb in. Lol.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2014)

I have opened a separate post in 'Beginners' re Garmin Connect to save clogging up the flow of great feats, strenuous efforts and mishaps on this thread!

Thunderstorms in The Lakes at the moment.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Aug 2014)

not just the lakes... east Cheshire is getting hammered... just been sick in my parents car for. 10 mins outside their home unable to even good a conversation with them, then had to wade through flood water to get to their home. think my 22 miles commute home could be a touch damp this afternoon!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not just the lakes... east Cheshire is getting hammered... just been *sick* in my parents car for. 10 mins outside their home unable to even good a conversation with them, then had to wade through flood water to get to their home. think my 22 miles commute home could be a touch damp this afternoon!


Did you mean stuck? Hope so  

Rain was forecast to arrive here at 3pm and it was spot on. Glad I walked the dog a bit earlier.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2014)

@bpsmith it just a matter of practise, back in April it was 82.5 for the month (avg of averages) this month so far 87.6.
Have you got the cadence set to none zero, this should be selected, as it doesn't record the coasting time, just the time you are peddling.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have opened a separate post in 'Beginners' re Garmin Connect to save clogging up the flow of great feats, strenuous efforts and mishaps on this thread!
> 
> *Thunderstorms in The Lakes at the moment.*


Ditto here, though only the odd rumble.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @bpsmith it just a matter of practise, back in April it was 82.5 for the month (avg of averages) this month so far 87.6.
> Have you got the cadence set to none zero, this should be selected, as it doesn't record the coasting time, just the time you are peddling.



Yup. Doesn't record zero's on mine.

I have not looked at averages, but just looked at screen when it felt right in random scenarios and usually around 83. I guess I should get in habit of riding until comfy and then try and up by a few rpm's and stick to that. That's my plan for the Autumn/Winter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Did you mean stuck? Hope so
> 
> Rain was forecast to arrive here at 3pm and it was spot on. Glad I walked the dog a bit earlier.


oh yep - though sometimes with my mothers driving what I ended up with could be accurate 
I was on my smartphone with predictive typing! It can make life interesting to say the least...
Managed to get home between the storms. Looking bad westwards and northwards at the moment, and the wind direction has swung round and is a westerly and really blowing hard now... rain definitely coming back, but managed 2 dry commutes today by some miracle of timing!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Yup. Doesn't record zero's on mine.
> 
> I have not looked at averages, but just looked at screen when it felt right in random scenarios and usually around 83. I guess I should get in habit of riding until comfy and then try and up by a few rpm's and stick to that. That's my plan for the Autumn/Winter.


These are the last 3 Augusts data, you can see that whilst the cad didn't change much from 2012 to 2013 the avg gear inch did, but from the 6 days this month you can see my cadence has gone up quite a bit since last year, whilst the speed is much the same.


----------



## Torvi (8 Aug 2014)

any tips on how to sprint on drops? i usually sprint on my bar or with hands just in the middle and while doing so i really lean myself so im hanging out from bike pretty hard thus im bit afraid of how to sprint properly on drops. i managed to achieve 23 mph on very small uphill just after 12hrs of work but i want to go faster  (point to take my fastest To work is 28mph and its downhill lol.) It takes me under 8 minutes to get to work and about the same from work (around 1,7 mile one way)


edit

I also got a question cuz i dunno if i do it properly cause everytime i do downhill and i know there is no turns ahead and uphill again then i do fullout and just go for big cog sit on my saddle lean my body really low and hands on drops, that way i find myself gaining about 2 to 5 mph average compared with standard riding position but it requires hell of a power from my thighs i wonder what would happen if i would do the standing downhill sprint (trip over?)


----------



## RWright (9 Aug 2014)

I went back out to check my bypass today. I went up the open section a ways to use the ramp rather than have to cut across the median and have to get off the bike and go over a small cable fence in the median. There happen to be a lot of traffic when I was exiting and I was riding in the far right thru some debris and got a puncture. I had just thrown together a few things in the saddlebag I put on my latest bike and found out I had only put in one tube, a patched one at that. 
I got it changed but decided to go ahead and finish my ride without a spare tube, something I really don't like doing, especially heading away from home.

When I stopped to fix the flat I made the mistake of pausing my Garmin, about a mile later I noticed I had forgotten to start it back. I was wanting to get a good mileage reading of the new track. When I started my computer back it was acting kind of squirrely and I had a feeling I would get some strange readings when I finished the ride, and I did. One of those rides that everything seems to want to go wrong.  I still had a good ride and I am guessing that I have five or six miles of fresh four lanes to ride traffic free. It is supposed to rain this weekend so I don't know if I will get back out there for a few days or not but I may take my camera out get few pictures of it. I saw no cars, no people or anything for about five or six miles. I did see one crane that took off when I rode up on him, was kind of cool watching him flying down the road in front of me. This place would be ideal for a beginner to learn to ride. I am hoping I will be getting a lot of laps in on my new track. 

@Torvi check out youtube for "bicycle sprinting tips" I looked and there seem to be lots of good ones. It will probably be a little easier to understand with visual aids. See how the big boys do it.  As far as standing to sprint downhill, I guess it would be ok until your cadence started to get too high. Try it, I have a feeling you will figure out pretty quickly when it is time to sit down.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> <snip>
> I also got a question cuz i dunno if i do it properly cause everytime i do downhill and i know there is no turns ahead and uphill again then i do fullout and just go for big cog sit on my saddle lean my body really low and hands on drops, that way i find myself gaining about 2 to 5 mph average compared with standard riding position but it requires hell of a power from my thighs i wonder what would happen if i would do the *standing downhill sprint* (trip over?)


Life it too short to sprint downhill. relax and let gravity help and enjoy your riding.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

@Torvi I tried it once in the wet and the front wheel decided to give me a scare, mind you they weren't great tyres.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Life it too short to sprint downhill. relax and let gravity help and enjoy your riding.


Agree. Mine nearly became quite a lot shorter sprinting downhill!


----------



## Carolineg (9 Aug 2014)

Steady said:


> Some hills that I go up regulary make me feel sick, where as others that are (in my opinion!) worse don't produce that effect. I think it's a combination of the level of hydration vs sweat, but that's not a scientific theory, just something I think up in _those moments_!


Did a personal best up the hill today yeyyyyy still felt rough but better at the beginning, its already easier


----------



## moo (9 Aug 2014)

I've just done the monthly weigh-in - 5ft 9 and exactly 10st. At what point do you start eating more cakes?


----------



## Carolineg (9 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Agree. Mine nearly became quite a lot shorter sprinting downhill!


No sprinting for me trundle down the whopper hill just gratefull no wheel wobble now thanks to tips ive had! and hand close on the back brake im chicken


----------



## Carolineg (9 Aug 2014)

i,m only doing 11 and a half miles in 55 minutes i enjoy it its ok for me at my age 55 only my fourth ride today


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2014)

Carolineg said:


> i,m only doing 11 and a half miles in 55 minutes i enjoy it its ok for me at my age 55 only my fourth ride today


Reply anything is better than not riding, and sure it is ok for fourth ride!
Welcome


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2014)

Wanted to do longer than this but going away tomorrow had some admin to do
Had a short window before lunch so have been out for a quick blast round Shepperton Laleham Loop
10.42 miles at 17.5 mph (Maybe my fastest ride yet!!) Only 125 feet of cclimbing
Despite good speed, no PRs

After Lunch going (by bike) 1)to see Mum and 2) over to Windsor and back, where Mrs Stonechat is involved in a fuchsia flower show

Edit - I does after all decide I did a PR - which is good as I did the original PR with a following wind, and now beaten in with little wind


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> I've just done the monthly weigh-in - 5ft 9 and exactly 10st. At what point do you start eating more cakes?


Well my last known weight in April was 79Kg (12 1/2st) and 6ft, I don't eat enough really, I guess I am about 12st now, and I do 150+ miles a week @ an avg of 15.5 (ish) mph. 
Though 3 of the last 6 week have been 200+ (all three were 217 miles unplanned) one at 190 miles one 73 (thats when the shifters broke), this week 140 miles though I need to get out today, not sure I will do what I had planned, a lot to do around the house, but I will do the Shimano Summer challenge (23Km)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

Carolineg said:


> i,m only doing 11 and a half miles in 55 minutes i enjoy it its ok for me at my age 55 only my fourth ride today


My fourth ride was 26 miles @ 11.64mph in 2hr14min
My first was 8.53miles at 9.32mph just less than an hour.I was 48 two years ago, so as @Stonechat says its good for a fourth ride.
@Stonechat p.b.'s become a problem on shorter rides as you tend to do them more often, I did a segment yesterday where I was 7's behind my p.b. but only placed 17th out 55 attempts.
http://www.strava.com/activities/177277589/segments/4139652066


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My fourth ride was 26 miles @ 11.64mph in 2hr14min
> My first was 8.53miles at 9.32mph just less than an hour.I was 48 two years ago, so as @Stonechat says its good for a fourth ride.
> @Stonechat p.b.'s become a problem on shorter rides as you tend to do them more often, I did a segment yesterday where I was 7's behind my p.b. but only placed 17th out 55 attempts.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/177277589/segments/4139652066


Think maybe it took a time to work it out, it is showing now.
Am now 9th equal on v short segment. 
http://www.strava.com/segments/7342764?filter=overall


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Aug 2014)

With the new football season nearly upon us I thought I'd better make the most of a free Saturday & try to do my first 100 mile ride.  

The route didn't end up with a much elevation as route planner had suggested but a howling wind more than compensated for that & I managed to end up beating my target speed of 16 mph with a final average of 16.8 mph.

http://www.strava.com/activities/177748770


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

@Goonerobes Its along way to the Six Nations.


----------



## RWright (9 Aug 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> With the new football season nearly upon us I thought I'd better make the most of a free Saturday & try to do my first 100 mile ride.
> 
> The route didn't end up with a much elevation as route planner had suggested but a howling wind more than compensated for that & I managed to end up beating my target speed of 16 mph with a final average of 16.8 mph.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/177748770


 
Very nice ride! It is going to be a little while before I am ready to try another Imperial Century.


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Very nice ride! It is going to be a little while before I am ready to try another Imperial Century.


Thanks. It'll be a while before I do it again to as it started to become a chore after about 4 hours!


----------



## RWright (9 Aug 2014)

It is raining here and about 66 degrees F. I just checked the London weather for tomorrow, it looks like it is forecast to be about the same there tomorrow as it is here today.  Good luck to anyone doing the RideLondon tomorrow, be careful out there.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2014)

On Starting the second outing it was apparent the wind had got up more since the morning
the ride to Laleham was pretty much against the wind.
Later went to Windsor and back, the wind was a little changeable but after a slow start - first three miles at 15 mph on a flat course, averaged 16.24 mph for 21.73 miles total, only 377 feet climbed.

http://www.strava.com/activities/177805473


----------



## morrisman (9 Aug 2014)

Well 100.5 miles at a bit of a slow average of 13.4 mph which I put down to 1.5 laps of the London FreeCycle course which was very crowded but great fun and then getting tangled up in the Gaza protest march. Sad to find the Honest Sausage Cafe in Regent's Park has been changed to The Smokehouse which did not look to be as good. Ended up having to ride aimlessly round the village on arriving back with only 95 miles on the clock 

Second century complete fairly sure I wont bother with any longer distances but one century a month may be on the cards 

http://www.strava.com/activities/177800053


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Aug 2014)

Right, I've been snowed under with working long shifts all week and it looks like more of the same next week but I'm free tomorrow and looking forward to a ride.

Hang on, I've just seen the weather forecast


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well 100.5 miles at a bit of a slow average of 13.4 mph which I put down to 1.5 laps of the London FreeCycle course which was very crowded but great fun and then getting tangled up in the Gaza protest march. Sad to find the Honest Sausage Cafe in Regent's Park has been changed to The Smokehouse which did not look to be as good. Ended up having to ride aimlessly round the village on arriving back with only 95 miles on the clock
> 
> Second century complete fairly sure I wont bother with any longer distances but one century a month may be on the cards
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/177800053



You ain't a beginner any more 

Re a century a month, you should join the 2015 century a month challenge, the 2014 one is currently listed here http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/road-rides-audax-and-sportives.45/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Right, I've been snowed under with working long shifts all week and it looks like more of the same next week but I'm free tomorrow and looking forward to a ride.
> 
> *Hang on, I've just seen the weather forecast*



I don't envy anyone doing the Ride London tomorrow


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well 100.5 miles at *a bit of a slow average of 13.4 mph* which I put down to 1.5 laps of the London FreeCycle course which was very crowded but great fun and then getting tangled up in the Gaza protest march. Sad to find the Honest Sausage Cafe in Regent's Park has been changed to The Smokehouse which did not look to be as good. Ended up having to ride aimlessly round the village on arriving back with only 95 miles on the clock
> 
> Second century complete fairly sure I wont bother with any longer distances but one century a month may be on the cards
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/177800053


This what happened to my average on the W.N.B.R.


----------



## Torvi (9 Aug 2014)

i know that lifes too short for downhill sprint but i cant help myself, i just love to push myself on the downhills as far as i can lol. i must be mental but oh well. lifes too short for not having fun 


i do wonder. if i break speed rule aka ill speed over 40 mph in 40 limited zone, will police pull me over if so?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't envy anyone doing the Ride London tomorrow


me neither - we have already cancelled our ride for tomorrow (did a shorter one today instead), and also turned off the alarm clock!


----------



## BrianEvesham (9 Aug 2014)

Blimey, I've been on here two years now according to my latest trophy!


----------



## RWright (9 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Blimey, I've been on here two years now according to my latest trophy!


 Got my two year notification today as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> i know that lifes too short for downhill sprint but i cant help myself, i just love to push myself on the downhills as far as i can lol. i must be mental but oh well. lifes too short for not having fun
> 
> 
> i do wonder. if i break speed rule aka ill speed over *40 mph in 40 limited zone*, will police pull me over if so?


No unless its considered dangerous riding, because bike don't have to have a speedometer by law, so it could be argued you don't know, also I believe there is some ancient Victorian rule about it.


----------



## Torvi (9 Aug 2014)

isn't speeding over 40 on bike itself a dangerous riding?  

ive just googled around and considering uk laws they are limited to motored vechs thus there is no speed limit for bikes yay


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

Talking of years, its took me nearly a year to better my p.b. on this http://www.strava.com/activities/177909374/segments/4156051762
got a 4th overall on this http://www.strava.com/activities/177909374/segments/4156051222  out of 8  easier way of explaining the stats


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> isn't speeding over 40 on bike itself a dangerous riding?
> 
> ive just googled around and considering uk laws *they are limited to motored vechs* thus there is no speed limit for bikes yay


that will be the ancient law then, 40+mph no I get to 40mph these days and high 30's often 38 today


----------



## Torvi (9 Aug 2014)

humm last time i got up to 37.4 mph doing downhill ill probably put it higher with time. on flats im nearing 30s


----------



## Razzle (9 Aug 2014)

Just put an order in for: dhb Aeron Pro Cycling Bib Short Extra Large Black/Black

Lets hope they fit!!


----------



## moo (9 Aug 2014)

Took my new weekend bike out for a spin - a 2012 Cannondale CAAD10. It's so stiff I can really get the power down when climbing.

Only managed 77 miles, but that takes me to 273 miles in the last 7 days. Tomorrow is going to be a well earned rest 

Strava decided to crash so its split into two activities.

http://www.strava.com/activities/177912182
http://www.strava.com/activities/177912230


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

I averaged 100rpm @ an average speed of 18.6mph over 2.7 miles on this flat bit which means my average gear inch was 62.5" or a 40x17 gear on my bike on a compact a 50x21 (which is actually closer)




I have done it in 7'16" thats 22.7 mph. There is only one person that has managed it over 30mph. I am 58th out 527


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Took my new weekend bike out for a spin - a 2012 Cannondale CAAD10. It's so stiff I can really get the power down when climbing.
> 
> Only managed 77 miles, but that takes me to 273 miles in the last 7 days. Tomorrow is going to be a well earned rest
> 
> ...


Another reason for a dedicated gps unit, hang on they f up too


----------



## moo (9 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Another reason for a dedicated gps unit, hang on they f up too



Might be wise as a backup tho. I'd have been in a pickle trying to find my way home if the phone had died


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

@moo why do you think I run two these days, whilst the Bryton is rock solid it has one flaw it doesn't delete older rides (as far as I know), and whilst I now have the Edge 705 stable, its not once gone off in ages ( it must be the 3.3 firmware thats faulty I am using 3.1) I am still unsure about it, I guess that has to do with it costing £45 off ebay.

You can stitch the files together easily if you want.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (9 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Think maybe it took a time to work it out, it is showing now.
> Am now 9th equal on v short segment.
> http://www.strava.com/segments/7342764?filter=overall


My latest rides have appeared quite disappointing when I first upload them, no cups or anything, but when I've gone back in later, there have been some. Weird, but happy PL later in the day


----------



## morrisman (9 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> My latest rides have appeared quite disappointing when I first upload them, no cups or anything, but when I've gone back in later, there have been some. Weird, but happy PL later in the day



Seems to take strava sometime to sort out PBs etc always worth another look after 15 mins or so


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

I have found that if you go to it to quickly after uploading it does this (always has) but it does seem a little slower these days though a few mins is usually all thats need or just refresh your web page F5@

@moo I use the edge 705 for navigation and more data fields the R20 only has 3 and one is always speed, I have this set to metric so I know how many Kmm's I have done, though I know from the 705 as I have it set to warn me every 25Km=15.53miles and laps at 3.11 miles or 5Km so ten laps 50Km or two distance warning beeps, I also know another way by putting in 5Km waypoints on the tcx file I use for a route this then shows the 5Km 10Km ect on the map as I approach it.
I use the data from the R20 for my database since I have been using it since Dec, but I upload the 705 data to rwgps and Strava as it elevation is more accurate ( just trying to get back some that strava nicked off me using the bryton) 

On another note @Stonechat I have only got 7 rides with my avg cad being 90 or greater though I think I had the Edge 500 set to include zeros so there may have been a few more.
No real pattern to it that I can see.


----------



## Jhey (9 Aug 2014)

Made the mistake today of not taking food with me, ended up having no energy and started to get cramp but still pushed an extra 20 miles tho. this is my furthest ride yet, I'm looking to do the New Forest 102 Mile in October 

http://www.strava.com/activities/177911067

Edit: Oh and loads of cyclists said Hello today, must of been something in the air, everyone seemed happy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

@Jhey I had a stitch early on lower right abdomen (just under the ribcage), I used to get there when I ran at school.


----------



## Jhey (9 Aug 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I don't mind a stitch, makes me feel like I'm pushing


----------



## moo (9 Aug 2014)

Will definately be buying a Garmin when I see one on sale. I'm interested in what my cadence is too. I think I'm more of a a slogger than a spinner tho - I love doing upto 5% climbs in the 50t gear.

Weighed myself after getting in from the 77 mile ride - lost 4lb. I did only drink 750ml of water mind you, but don't feel dehydrated. Eating a banana half way really helped keep me from bonking, plus the odd jelly baby.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Aug 2014)

@Jhey the only pain I want is in my thighs when I am working to capacity thats usually when my HR is about 165-170 (not bad for a 50 year old male), the max I have record is 183 but that may be a wrong reading.

@moo it depends what I am climbing short climbs like this I will get out of the saddle




My avg gear up that tonight was 78" or 50x17 closest I have is 40x14=75" or a 52x17=80" chances are I was on the 40th middle ring.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2014)

Today's effort:

Distance: 17.91 mi
Time: 1:17:42 h:m:s
Elevation Gain: 590 ft
Avg Speed: 13.8 mph
Calories: 1,228 C

Have got my Edge 200/Garmin Connect up & running + will have to sort Strava out now. Will probably do that tomorrow.

Hope to do long-ish (for me) ride tomorrow.

Monday: I am in the mountains to do 14 miles hike with 5380' ascent/descent. Looking forward to that!

***

You 100 mile plus lads are impressive!


----------



## RWright (10 Aug 2014)

The rain stopped here later on this evening so I went out for an 11 mile spin. The P fairy paid me another visit, and it wasn't even because I did a poor patch job on the tube I was riding on. It was a new puncture, and on some of the cleanest, newest pavement you could find.  I think when she is after you there is nothing much you can do about it. She seems to prefer getting me around this time of year.


----------



## L14M (10 Aug 2014)

I stopped cycling for a bit. After a fookin scary incident which I was lucky to stay in the bike. A truck passed me close on the outside of a bend. With double white lines, got so close I swerved right over and ended up scraping a verge.. 

Thinking of getting back into it when I'm home from doing some stuff


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Will definately be buying a Garmin when I see one on sale. I'm interested in what my cadence is too. I think I'm more of a a slogger than a spinner tho - I love doing upto 5% climbs in the 50t gear.
> 
> Weighed myself after getting in from the 77 mile ride - lost 4lb. I did only drink 750ml of water mind you, but don't feel dehydrated. Eating a banana half way really helped keep me from bonking, plus the odd jelly baby.



Got my 200 for £72 (was £80 then British Cycling discount).

Doesn't have full mapping* of its bigger brothers but you can follow routes on it (not that I will use the feature). II made a conscious decision not to go down the route of having something that takes my eyes off the road too long ie following a map so the 200 is perfect for me.

Tbh I did notice yesterday that I looked at the thing more than I did my previous cycling computer as the calories/elevation data was a novelty but I will get over the novelty of that!

* Or HR/cadence - not interested in either. I'm only really interested in the former if/when it is zero!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2014)

A perspective thing.

My rides tend to be in the 13-20 mile range which by some standards is not a lot. And sometimes I feel that because they are short rides they are not worth posting up and are not of interest to anyone. Call me Mr Negative!

And today whilst having my breakfast (tea, 'nana & yoghurt - really wanted a fry-up but post-thyroid problem diet precludes that) and I thought to myself well actually....

....15 miles or whatever is quite a distance really. When I talk to my non-cycling family/friends/loose acquaintances/anyone who will stand still long enough and listen; they seem to think these are huge distances.

And over the year all my 'little' rides added up to 'only' a tad over 2000 miles - which again as I settled into my pre-Christmas review of the year back in December I thought "that's not much" .

But in reality it blooming well is!

So, I am not going to feel negative about posting my 'little' rides again!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A perspective thing.
> 
> My rides tend to be in the 13-20 mile range which by some standards is not a lot. And sometimes I feel that because they are short rides they are not worth posting up and are not of interest to anyone. Call me Mr Negative!
> 
> ...


I'll be keeping you company with little rides when I get back too  To be honest, and it will be sacrilege to say this here, but I start getting bored and wanting back home when I go on long rides. I have two loops that are around 13 miles and one that is 23 and I think that will be my max for the foreseeable future. Oh, and I definitely won't be going out if there is the slightest hint of snow/ice over the winter either. I am gradually becoming less and less bothered about speed/distance/cadence etc and just want to enjoy pottering around my lovely countryside and sit up and take in the views.

Shoulder still feels incredibly weak and a bit painful with certain movements anyway so I think it's going to be at least another month yet. 

In for two or three days of wet and windy weather here so I'm not missing much. Lol


----------



## morrisman (10 Aug 2014)

Good luck to anyone who going riding today if the weather is anything like it is here, absolutely peeing down. Especially anyone doing the Surrey 100.


----------



## morrisman (10 Aug 2014)

L14M said:


> I stopped cycling for a bit. After a fookin scary incident which I was lucky to stay in the bike. A truck passed me close on the outside of a bend. With double white lines, got so close I swerved right over and ended up scraping a verge..
> 
> Thinking of getting back into it when I'm home from doing some stuff


Good to see you back, take it gently to start and all will be well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

@SpokeyDokey any mileage is an achievement (especially where you and @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon) and others are, likewise when I say the distances I do and I don't ride coleuses distances as a rule 30-40 miles (I know this may seem far to some of the newbies joining the group but its not really), sort of 2-2 1/2 hours, the thing about cycling it can be enjoyed in many ways, the point is to do it regularly and as often as possible, this is what improves your fitness so that if shove comes to push you know you can achieve a given goal, my case the O.H. sometimes sends me out on errands (in some really shitty weather sometime), this can include a ride of up 40 miles and it doesn't really matter how I feel I can do it (not to mention it saves her a gallon and a bit in the car, what ever the cost is these days, she seems to forget that one ) 
@Stonechat & I both seem to love stats and both seem to be working in the same direction with our cycling (working on a higher cadence) the H.R. thing is usefully because if you are wanting to lose weight cycling you need to exercise at a lower H.R. as this burns more fat, we all now when we are working hard or spinning fast, but sometimes its difficult to be sure, because as you may have seen from some segments yesterday I was spinning in excise of 100 but it didn't feel like that and like wise with the HR I can do 170+ and it doesn't feel that bad ( yea ok its hurting but not to the point I feel like I am dying if you get my drift)
This is a table showing HR and Fat/Cal % and shows how the lower HR burns more fat, so those of you thinking that working hard on a bike is the way to lose weight its wrong.
Hope it's clear enough, although the figures may not be 100% (it is after all only a cheap gps unit) it should be consistent from ride to ride with some degree of accuracy


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

@L14M as @morrisman says take it easy, it was bad of the driver to do what s/he did, only time you can cross the white line (doesn't have to be double just your side) is to pass anything moving slower than 10mph ( I think it is), the chances are though s/he would (should) have been watching you in his mirror ( I know it probably didn't feel like that), I get quite a few close (to close for comfort) passes, just try and hold your line and don't be intimidated by the closeness of such a large vehicle.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll be keeping you company with little rides when I get back too  To be honest, and it will be sacrilege to say this here, but I start getting bored and wanting back home when I go on long rides. I have two loops that are around 13 miles and one that is 23 and I think that will be my max for the foreseeable future. Oh, and I definitely won't be going out if there is the slightest hint of snow/ice over the winter either. I am gradually becoming less and less bothered about speed/distance/cadence etc and just want to enjoy pottering around my lovely countryside and sit up and take in the views.
> 
> Shoulder still feels incredibly weak and a bit painful with certain movements anyway so I think it's going to be at least another month yet.
> 
> In for two or three days of wet and windy weather here so I'm not missing much. Lol



Well, at least you are slowly improving. Funny things shoulders - they do an awful lot of work which you only find out when you injure them.

I dislocated mine on Tower Ridge, Ben Nevis in 2003. Nightmare story & I can confirm that The Belford Hospital in Fort Bill does a nice line in Morphine that blissfully took away 6 hours of agony.

Lot's of pain for a couple of years hence selling my beloved Pace MTB and fancy Multi-gym that I used a lot and regularly.

That's why my cycling stopped and I only got back into it in 2012.

My shoulder still aches on & off nowadays plus when I go scrambling in the mountains I have to be super careful not to load it up too much - usually at very inconvenient moments!

The Consultant dealing with my aftercare wanted to put a titanium lip around the socket but I have an aversion to surgery and declined!

***

Mo - hope your health continues to improve steadily but don't rush back!

***

*100% FOUL DAY OUT THERE - GREY / RAIN / MORE GREY / AMAZING HOW MANY SHADES OF GREY THERE ARE!*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SpokeyDokey any mileage is an achievement (especially where you and @Mo1959 and @welsh dragon) and others are, likewise when I say the distances I do and I don't ride coleuses distances as a rule 30-40 miles (I know this may seem far to some of the newbies joining the group but its not really), sort of 2-2 1/2 hours, the thing about cycling it can be enjoyed in many ways, the point is to do it regularly and as often as possible, this is what improves your fitness so that if shove comes to push you know you can achieve a given goal, my case the O.H. sometimes sends me out on errands (in some really ****ty weather sometime), this can include a ride of up 40 miles and it doesn't really matter how I feel I can do it (not to mention it saves her a gallon and a bit in the car, what ever the cost is these days, she seems to forget that one )
> @Stonechat & I both seem to love stats and both seem to be working in the same direction with our cycling (working on a higher cadence) the H.R. thing is usefully because if you are wanting to lose weight cycling you need to exercise at a lower H.R. as this burns more fat, we all now when we are working hard or spinning fast, but sometimes its difficult to be sure, because as you may have seen from some segments yesterday I was spinning in excise of 100 but it didn't feel like that and like wise with the HR I can do 170+ and it doesn't feel that bad ( yea ok its hurting but not to the point I feel like I am dying if you get my drift)
> This is a table showing HR and Fat/Cal % and shows how the lower HR burns more fat, so those of you thinking that working hard on a bike is the way to lose weight its wrong.
> Hope it's clear enough, although the figures may not be 100% (it is after all only a cheap gps unit) it should be consistent from ride to ride with some degree of accuracy
> ...



I have been looking at your calories Nigel and I am wondering if my (first) reading on my Edge is overly optimistic. 

It gave me around 1200 used for an 18 mile ride.

I am currently dragging around 30lbs of excess lard at the mo' which I guess ups it a bit - but it still seems high to me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have been looking at your calories Nigel and I am wondering if my (first) reading on my Edge is overly optimistic.
> 
> It gave me around 1200 used for an 18 mile ride.
> 
> I am currently dragging around 30lbs of excess lard at the mo' which I guess ups it a bit - but it still seems high to me.


I usually add the results of Strava and Garmin together and divide by 2. Strava seems to underestimate it and Garmin overestimate it... but it depends on what they are measuring... I've tried explaining this concept in words before, and totally failed, but I think strava records the calories used without your daily 'allowance' (2,000/2,500 f/m) taken into account for that time period and Garmin records is with it taken into account... so I just settle for something in between now...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I usually add the results of Strava and Garmin together and divide by 2. Strava seems to underestimate it and Garmin overestimate it... but it depends on what they are measuring... I've tried explaining this concept in words before, and totally failed, but I think strava records the calories used without your daily 'allowance' (2,000/2,500 f/m) taken into account for that time period and Garmin records is with it taken into account... so I just settle for something in between now...



I get what you're saying.

I'll just take the data with a pinch of salt (not good for health!) and use as a comparative measure as time goes by.

No idea of the algorithm used by Strava/Garmin etc but it must be hard to come up with a formula that works across the board.

I think @Nigelnaturist should develop one for us to use in 'Beginners',


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> I'll just take the data with a pinch of salt (not good for health!) and use as a comparative measure as time goes by.
> 
> ...


Don't encourage him. My brain gets frazzled with figures as it is!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't encourage him. My brain gets frazzled with figures as it is!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't encourage him. My brain gets frazzled with figures as it is!


I don't know. An accurate calorie counter would be exceptionally useful... 
3kg down, 5kg to go, somehow don't think I will achieve that before I go on holiday. (decided loosing weight from me was the easiest and best way of getting the bike weight down for my up coming tour!)


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't know. An accurate calorie counter would be exceptionally useful...
> 3kg down, 5kg to go, somehow don't think I will achieve that before I go on holiday. (decided loosing weight from me was the easiest and best way of getting the bike weight down for my up coming tour!)


My weight has started creeping up with the relative inactivity so it will make starting back even harder.

Where are you off to next?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

I believe there is a formula that is pretty accurate, I also believe its under patent.
When I was using the 500 last year the cals/mile were closer to the high 30's so going off that the R20 is a little high, there is no way of setting H.R.Z. on the R20 there is on the more upmarket ones, and these are taken into account, most sites you can set them but unless a recording of them is available they are pointless.
Most are over estimates and only go off age/weight/gender, when I have used the R20 without the HR monitor its 50/50 split between carbs and fats.
This is just a rough thing avgHr and MaxHr are usually pretty much the same in both units its shows the difference between the R20 and the Edge 705 (I believe later units are linked much more closely to H.R. than the 705 is) but it shows the calorie difference each unit shows and how much higher the 705 reads than the R20 in general. This table also has HRZ times (but hidden)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> My weight has started creeping up with the relative inactivity so it will make starting back even harder.
> 
> Where are you off to next?


our annual holiday...

cycling out from home, off to pick up the final section of the TransPennineTrail, up to Southport, then freelance to Ravensglass in the Lakes (probably taking in 2 'interesting' passes out of Ambleside (Wrynose and Hardknott IIRC)... follow the Hadrian's Wall cycle path around the coast, and all the way to Tyneside, then down NCR 1 to Hornsea and picking up the TransPennineTrail all the way back to Warrington before heading home again... roughly 650 miles to do in 15 days, unsupported camping tour but with my OH as the workhorse... (checks over shoulder to make sure he is not looking as she types)...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Just modified to show cals/mile for each unit and if you consider that on average i use 25-30% fat cals of these (and that where the weight loss is) I have to do about 3-400 mile to lose a pound in weight.





Its only a guide, this is why I didn't start using the 705 purely to record data as it would have been the third change in just over 6 months and doesn't show any consistence, as it is my figures dont really mean a great deal.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> our annual holiday...
> 
> cycling out from home, off to pick up the final section of the TransPennineTrail, up to Southport, then freelance to Ravensglass in the Lakes (probably taking in 2 'interesting' passes out of Ambleside (Wrynose and Hardknott IIRC)... follow the Hadrian's Wall cycle path around the coast, and all the way to Tyneside, then down NCR 1 to *Hornsea and picking up the TransPennineTrail* all the way back to Warrington before heading home again... roughly 650 miles to do in 15 days, unsupported camping tour but with my OH as the workhorse... (checks over shoulder to make sure he is not looking as she types)...



Passing close to here then.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

I have also just purchased this new 'toy' to charge things along the way...
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/lumotec-iq2-luxos-u-led-headlight-63073 to be fitted to my OH's bike... it will allow us to recharge the garmins whilst he is riding, but will mean I have to keep track of who uses which garmin on which day if I want an accurate record of my figures up climbs... 

Also got one of these as well... https://www.powertraveller.com/en/shop/portable-chargers/outdoor-adventure/powermonkey-extreme-12v/ because our old PowerGorilla is playing up and on my last tour was a touch temperamental. It should have had more than enough power to have not needed plugging into the mains again during the 10 days I was away (just charging my garmin and smartphone) but when it throws a paddy, it then needs a reset which needs it plugging into the mains and I wasn't carrying the mains charger... It lasted 5 days happily, then threw a paddy at the campsite at Llantwit Major, which was OK because I had asked my OH to bring the charger down in the car just in case and we were able to get someone else to plug it in for us. But it went again when I was at on my own without the charger on the way home and I had to turn off my smartphone to save power and set arranged times to call Stuart. This was a touch annoying because I was using the smartphone as an alarm clock and on this model, the alarm does not go off unless the phone is turned on... AHHHHHhhhhh so we have decided to retire it and buy a new one. It did go out on our big tour with us, so has been well and truly battered and was 2 years out of warranty anyhow...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll be keeping you company with little rides when I get back too  To be honest, and it will be sacrilege to say this here, but I start getting bored and wanting back home when I go on long rides. I have two loops that are around 13 miles and one that is 23 and I think that will be my max for the foreseeable future. Oh, and I definitely won't be going out if there is the slightest hint of snow/ice over the winter either. I am gradually becoming less and less bothered about speed/distance/cadence etc and just want to enjoy pottering around my lovely countryside and sit up and take in the views.
> 
> Shoulder still feels incredibly weak and a bit painful with certain movements anyway so I think it's going to be at least another month yet.
> 
> In for two or three days of wet and windy weather here so I'm not missing much. Lol



I've decided that next year I won't be repeating this years mileage


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> I'll just take the data with a pinch of salt (not good for health!) and use as a comparative measure as time goes by.
> 
> ...


I have come up with things like effort and power of some sort to give an idea of how hard you worked but not really very good, I did try working out watts from converting cals to Joules ect but still a work in progress, one day when the O.H. isn't wanting something done and its a hollower of a gale I will sit down and have another go. The difficulty one works pretty well better than the just the ft/mile.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Passing close to here then.


close but I think you are safe 
this is our route for that day... (last but one day...)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> our annual holiday...
> 
> cycling out from home, off to pick up the final section of the TransPennineTrail, up to Southport, then freelance to Ravensglass in the Lakes (probably taking in 2 'interesting' passes out of Ambleside (Wrynose and Hardknott IIRC)... follow the Hadrian's Wall cycle path around the coast, and all the way to Tyneside, then down NCR 1 to Hornsea and picking up the TransPennineTrail all the way back to Warrington before heading home again... roughly 650 miles to do in 15 days, unsupported camping tour but with my OH as the workhorse... (checks over shoulder to make sure he is not looking as she types)...



If they are still trading you need to try the chips at Sullivan's chippy on the sea front at Hornsea


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've decided that next year I won't be repeating this years mileage


how come? have you finally decided you are human after all?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've decided that next year I won't be repeating this years mileage


Mmmmm at half way round the world distance in less than 8 months, not surprised. 

@SatNavSaysStraightOn looks good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Well, at least you are slowly improving. Funny things shoulders - they do an awful lot of work which you only find out when you injure them.
> 
> I dislocated mine on Tower Ridge, Ben Nevis in 2003. Nightmare story & I can confirm that The Belford Hospital in Fort Bill does a nice line in Morphine that blissfully took away 6 hours of agony.
> 
> ...



50 shades of grey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> how come? have you finally decided you are human after all?



Constantly being knackered, plus I want to do a bit of fishing again


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Constantly being knackered, plus I want to do a bit of fishing again


I know the first feeling rather too well...but I do like the ability to be able to pretty much eat what I want when I want and in the quantity I want without feeling guilty or putting on weight!.
the 2nd is a sport I have never, ever understood at all


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> close but I think you are safe
> this is our route for that day... (last but one day...)
> 
> View attachment 52938


Cover most of those roads regularly, pretty boring out Thorn-Askern-Bently way one of my regular rides takes me through Askern and I was down Barnsley-Wombwell area this week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If they are still trading you need to try the chips at Sullivan's chippy on the sea front at Hornsea


do they know what a chip butty is?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Constantly being knackered, plus I want to do a bit of fishing again


I thought you were going to say you will be doing even more next year. Glad you've seen sense. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> do they know what a chip butty is?


Mmmmm, could go that right now instead of the rather boring egg mayo sandwich I am currently eating.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmmm, could go that right now instead of the rather boring egg mayo sandwich I am currently eating.


tell me about it... lunch is going to be another bowl of breakfast cereal possibly. otherwise it is no diet given I have just had 3 chocolates - OK not the biggest sin in the world but given I have no exercise planned for today it would be nice to make some of those lake district passes just a touch easier...  I know I don't need to loose weight but I keep thinking about those mountain passes I have to do and know there is only so much I can do with the gearing on my expedition bike... My BMI is 22.9 at the moment and I know I am lean to put it politely!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tell me about it... lunch is going to be another bowl of breakfast cereal possibly. otherwise it is no diet given I have just had 3 chocolates - OK not the biggest sin in the world but given I have no exercise planned for today it would be nice to make some of those lake district passes just a touch easier...  I know I don't need to loose weight but I keep thinking about those mountain passes I have to do and know there is only so much I can do with the gearing on my expedition bike... *My BMI is 22.9* at the moment and I know I am lean to put it politely!


According to sporttracks mine is 23.6 just done my blood pressure 132/79 and 69BPM don't know if thats good or not at 50


----------



## Razzle (10 Aug 2014)

I need some easier gears on my bike, currently got a 50/34 up front and a 11-28 out back, will I get away with fitting a 30 or even a 32 on the back?

Cheers in advance 

Daz


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> I need some easier gears on my bike, currently got a 50/34 up front and a 11-28 out back, will I get away with fitting a 30 or even a 32 on the back?
> 
> Cheers in advance
> 
> Daz


What is your RD model, if its a 2013 Sora yes, likewise Tiagra and 105, providing its a GS I had a 32 running on a RD5701-GS only for one run though. If its older maybe not, but it easy to change the RD


----------



## Razzle (10 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What is your RD model, if its a 2013 Sora yes, likewise Tiagra and 105, providing its a GS I had a 32 running on a RD5701-GS only for one run though. If its older maybe not, but it easy to change the RD


Hi Nigel,

Its a: Shimano Ultegra FD-6700 Rear Mech Grey Short Cage 10 Speed


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

According to Shimano Tech docs the RD-6700 only goes to 28th rear, though its possible to maybe make it work with 30th.

Edit though they do a 12-30 CS-6700


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> do they know what a chip butty is?



Yes, but remember we have bread cakes in that part of God's country


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, but remember we have bread cakes in that part of God's country own county


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

Na'h, Yorkshire is a country in its own right ;-)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Na'h, Yorkshire is a country in its own right ;-)


----------



## morrisman (10 Aug 2014)

Are all Yorkshireists deluded?? 

ps Off to Whitby next Friday for 7 days of Folk Week.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Are all Yorkshireists deluded??
> 
> ps Off to Whitby next Friday for 7 days of Folk Week.


You will then see why it Gods own Country . Too early for the Goth weekend then


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Aug 2014)

Bit of a disaster recently, following a fire which almost took my house. An outbuilding caught fire and started to burn into the side of my house. No one was hurt and Miraculously my bikes were unharmed though the room they were stored in is fire damaged, the external door completely burnt through. I really expected to find my cf bike melted in a puddle! But No damage at all? Not even to the tires! I'm sure I have a guardian angel who is also a cyclist!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

@AndyPeace thats not good, but glad everyone (and your bikes) are fine.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Are all Yorkshireists deluded??
> 
> ps Off to Whitby next Friday for 7 days of Folk Week.


your comment has just made me check my favourite Yorkshire Folk singer to find out she released a new album last week. I hope you realise you have just cost me £12!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Bit of a disaster recently, following a fire which almost took my house. An outbuilding caught fire and started to burn into the side of my house. *No one was hurt and Miraculously my bikes were unharmed* though the room they were stored in is fire damaged, the external door completely burnt through. I really expected to find my cf bike melted in a puddle! But No damage at all? Not even to the tires! I'm sure I have a guardian angel who is also a cyclist!


Glad to hear no injuries.
I know what it is like sadly (though we were fortunate enough never to loose the house/contents either). We used to live in a fire prone area (alongside a nature reserve & MOD training area). Every summer without fail we would see the tell tale smoke, several times a year... we would always be holding our breath... one year our home was literally only saved because a pilot taking off from Farnborough Airport radioed back to air traffic control that there was a fire... we came home to find the fire brigade using our house as the closest access point to the fire - it was less than 25metres from our home. We were allowed in to get a change of clothes and overnight stuff and that was the last we saw of the house for 5 days... The only reason we knew it had not burnt down was the fact that the answering machine still answered proving we had a telephone line, electricity and more importantly still had an answering machine! We invested in a fire proof safe after that, and keep computer backups off site in more than 1 location!


----------



## RWright (10 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Constantly being knackered, plus I want to do a bit of fishing again


 Make a fishing pole holder for your bike. Then you can try to catch a fish in the North Sea and the Irish Sea, in the same day, via bicycle. Just a thought. 

After I get my riding fitness back a little more I might try to do a 100km a month ride but I won't be putting in quite as many miles as I was. I do think I am going to join a gym that has a pool though. I want to mix things up a little and see how that goes.


----------



## Razzle (10 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> According to Shimano Tech docs the RD-6700 only goes to 28th rear, though its possible to maybe make it work with 30th.
> 
> Edit though they do a 12-30 CS-6700



Yeah I spotted the 12-30. In your expert opinion do you think I'll get away with it?


----------



## RWright (10 Aug 2014)

AndyPeace said:


> Bit of a disaster recently, following a fire which almost took my house. An outbuilding caught fire and started to burn into the side of my house. No one was hurt and Miraculously my bikes were unharmed though the room they were stored in is fire damaged, the external door completely burnt through. I really expected to find my cf bike melted in a puddle! But No damage at all? *Not even to the tires!* I'm sure I have a guardian angel who is also a cyclist!


 Glad to hear there was not more damage and you didn't get hurt. With all the miles you have been doing lately I would have thought it might have been the tires that started the fire! I like the way you spell tires too.


----------



## spooks (10 Aug 2014)

Here is todays offering. I have no idea how i did it so fast (in my terms) in such awful weather. It was like cycling through a river a lot of the time. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/178393631


----------



## RWright (10 Aug 2014)

Nice ride spooks! Good to see you got through it ok, and with a nice time too.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Aug 2014)

Arrivedin Cornwall
Journey was eventful, there are lots of fibres hanging out of the exhaust, some sort of failure of exhaust
It's mega_hilly
Will be a good test! Not tomorrow though

Also nearly ran out of petrol, first petrol
Station closed, second had to wait 1/2 hour for tanker delivery to finish


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Yeah I spotted the 12-30. In your expert opinion do you think I'll get away with it?


Well I got a 28th to work on a Sora RD3300 its max was supposed to be 27 it might also have done 29th but I damaged the hanger adjusting the B-post screw to get clearance, you could get a Tiagra 12-30 which are the same ratios which are £13 @ CRC chances are it will, though you may need to adjust the b-post for clearance on the 30th, if that works you can then get the Ultegra if it works for you.

It got me thinking though about the front on a compact double, I was thinking maybe a 32/48 option with an 11-28 rear giving you 30.1"-114" but apparently the 110mm BCD can only go down to 33th, so scratch that idea.

Edit the other option is a fit a 105 RD


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Make a fishing pole holder for your bike. Then you can try to catch a fish in the North Sea and the Irish Sea, in the same day, via bicycle. Just a thought.
> 
> After I get my riding fitness back a little more I might try to do a 100km a month ride but I won't be putting in quite as many miles as I was. I do think I am going to join a gym that has a pool though. I want to mix things up a little and see how that goes.



Wouldn't be the first time I had carried fishing gear on a bike


----------



## dansanger (10 Aug 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/VDnCXagnfzM


----------



## Stonechat (10 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Jhey the only pain I want is in my thighs when I am working to capacity thats usually when my HR is about 165-170 (not bad for a 50 year old male), the max I have record is 183 but that may be a wrong reading.
> 
> @moo it depends what I am climbing short climbs like this I will get out of the saddle
> 
> ...


Highest HR I have hit is 192!
High hr always on hills, and I sometimes get out of the saddle on the steepest sections over 15%, and also to power over smaller hills to avoid slowing too much

The hardest I find is the short sprints_, seems to take it out of me disproportianately


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Highest HR I have hit is 192!
> High hr always on hills, and I sometimes get out of the saddle on the steepest sections over 15%, and also to power over smaller hills to avoid slowing too much
> 
> The hardest I find is the short sprints_, seems to take it out of me disproportianately


So my 183 night not be wrong then, I think i would be out of the saddle on 15%+'s certainly with a 30x27, this is about as steep as i have done in terms of grade I think.
http://www.strava.com/segments/1138013
I think this is the longest steepest climb I have done I think
http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791/segments/1535145176
Though I did have a clipless moment at the junction turning right, though to be honest it was more a matter of not being able to get rotating.


----------



## BrianEvesham (11 Aug 2014)

Looking at trainers, anyone got one of these?
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/turbo-trainers/cycleops-fluid-2-trainer#tab3


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Looking at trainers, anyone got one of these?
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/turbo-trainers/cycleops-fluid-2-trainer#tab3


It got a good review when roadcc tested it Brian. There's some reasonable spin bikes for around the same price but they would take up more space.http://road.cc/content/review/47632-cycleops-fluid-2-indoor-trainer


----------



## Torvi (11 Aug 2014)

wondering about painting my black and yellow carrera into red and white. how you feel it ppl? 

id like to paint all blacks into red, all yellow spots into black and make inscriptions go white with black shade, also add white coloured tyres. Plan is to keep all the levers and mechanical stuff in their original colour.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> wondering about painting my black and yellow carrera into red and white. how you feel it ppl?
> 
> id like to paint all blacks into red, all yellow spots into black and make inscriptions go white with black shade, also add white coloured tyres. Plan is to keep all the levers and mechanical stuff in their original colour.



Its your bike, you can do what you want to it. But will you be happy with it when your done? I doubt it. It may well look like something out of a circus. But if it's what you want to do, then go for it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Aug 2014)

tis a tad windy out there at the moment. getting to my dr's appointment was a doddle. almost freewheel downhill all the way with a stiff tailwind. sadly coming home again was uphill into a +20mph headwind gusting even harder... &  &





















then I got flagged down by a motorist , now here's a first "do I know where the closest petrol station is?"  well as it happened, yes because I happen to live locally but... guess I was the easiest target to 'catch'! 

PS - next time will someone please remind me to take the correct key for my bike lock...  thanks...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Aug 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I once forgot my lock going for a prescription, they have a parm park area at the entrance, where I lock my bike, so I just took the front wheel of for the few mins I was in there, different situation I know, blowy here too, still work to do in the garden.


----------



## Effyb4 (11 Aug 2014)

No cycling for me this weekend, but Jeff did Ride 100 (or ride 86 as it should be more accurately called). The weather was absolutely atrocious. I'm so proud of him having made it round. On the way back to the station, the rain suddenly started falling very heavily again, so we sheltered in a doorway for a few minutes. Little did we know what doorway we were sheltering in. A very nice security guard in uniform and invited us in to shelter from the rain. We were only in Gucci, Bond street. It must have looked very strange, 3 dripping people (one in lycra) in that shop. I don't think I've had the balls to go into a designer shop before.


----------



## Biggler (11 Aug 2014)

I've been mega busy at work the last week so didn't get a chance to check this thread 
Last Sunday I did my longest ride, and first metric century - http://www.strava.com/activities/174364406 - I learnt that I need to fuel myself better. At least I perked up after I stopped at a pub for a a pint of coke.

That was in preparation for yesterday, which was amazing.

Ride London - http://www.strava.com/activities/178798131

I was really worried about it, wasn't sure I'd manage the whole hundred miles within the time limit. As we set off they announced that the route was shortened to 86 miles which really took the pressure I placed on myself and I relaxed and started to really enjoy it.

Closed roads through London is amazing. I finally got to see Richmond Park that I've seen people mention, unfortunately we had to walk a third of that due to streams of water running on the road.

Riding past The Palace of Westminster and down the Mall was great, and the amount of support along the route was amazing.

The Start





86 Miles later















Almost a year and one month to the day since I started cycling. Just looking at Strava and my first ride was 1.8mile and I remember feeling like jelly afterwards.

I remember seeing a picture in this very thread (which I cant find) of a guy finishing last years Ride London and along with this thread it inspired me to do this.

Thank you all.

Edit:

Just looking back and it must have been @Nomadski , thanks for the inspiration! 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-newbie-progress.110413/post-2584955


----------



## morrisman (11 Aug 2014)

Biggler said:


> I've been mega busy at work the last week so didn't get a chance to check this thread
> Last Sunday I did my longest ride, and first metric century - http://www.strava.com/activities/174364406 - I learnt that I need to fuel myself better. At least I perked up after I stopped at a pub for a a pint of coke.
> 
> That was in preparation for yesterday, which was amazing.
> ...



Well done that man! But the strava for the Ride London is the same as your First Metric Century one


----------



## Biggler (11 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well done that man! But the strava for the Ride London is the same as your First Metric Century one



Thanks for pointing that out, I've just edited the link.

Might as well put it here too. Ride London 2014 - http://www.strava.com/activities/178798131


----------



## Nomadski (12 Aug 2014)

Biggler said:


> I've been mega busy at work the last week so didn't get a chance to check this thread
> Last Sunday I did my longest ride, and first metric century - http://www.strava.com/activities/174364406 - I learnt that I need to fuel myself better. At least I perked up after I stopped at a pub for a a pint of coke.
> 
> That was in preparation for yesterday, which was amazing.
> ...



Absolutely brilliant job finishing that ride, I live almost on the course, and I worked early on Sunday morning at Gatwick, so I know just how bad the weather got. It was torrential. Even the Sky packed in. So brilliant achievement, from where you've come, and I hope somebody reads your post and gets inspired to have a go too.

Well done, and Rule #5 most definitely fulfilled!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2014)

I have loads of time on my hands this week and had rides/hikes planned but the weather is just not playing ball.

Got up at 5am today as I thought I'd try an early morning ride for a change and it is absolutely hammering it down. 

Had a big hike planned for yesterday but it was gusting to 60-70mph on the tops so that's been pushed back to Thursday.

Bit frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Harv (12 Aug 2014)

I've been off the bike for a couple of weeks but got back on over the last 3 to 4 days. 

It was nice to get out. I'm looking for more Strava friends to help motivate me to go out more. If I see others riding I think it pushes me to get out as well. 

Feel free to add me and I'll follow you in return:

http://www.strava.com/activities/177701151
http://www.strava.com/activities/178842010


----------



## Trevor_P (12 Aug 2014)

Not ridden since 3/8, Back strain, and it's getting worse  Standing is Ok, but sitting down is bad. Driving HGV's doesn't help.


----------



## Torvi (12 Aug 2014)

got my shock pump wasted 29 quids just to see it dosent fit my inner tubes great. now i got to buy another stuff in order to make it work and my bike is useless cuz no air inside the rear tyre.


----------



## GreigM (12 Aug 2014)

Horrible weather so picked up a turbo trainer from Halfrauds, done an hour and never knew I could sweat so much! will be glad to get back out on the road


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2014)

VERY windy - caused a few wobbles!

Got out and at least did something. Got v.wet at one point in heavy downpour.

Distance: 15.22 mi
Time: 1:03:49 h:m:s
Elevation Gain: 508 ft
Avg Speed: 14.3 mph
Calories: 1,056 C

I have sync'd my Garmin Connect up to Strava but tbh I don't think I'll bother with Strava. I looked at the various segments/courses around my neck of the woods and, being frank, they are so far off the scale for me that it would be futile to get involved.

Seems to me that whilst I travel at 14-15mph average the rest of the world does 25mph average on a bad day.


----------



## RWright (12 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> VERY windy - caused a few wobbles!
> 
> Got out and at least did something. Got v.wet at one point in heavy downpour.
> 
> ...


 
I make my own segments on Strava to help track my progress. I am not sure but I think you may be able to do that on Garmin Connect now too but I am not positive. I have not checked it out closely to find out. I made a segment on Strava last year that I just looked at, I have not ridden it since last July. It is 1.4 miles all uphill but on a two lane road with significant traffic, so not the best place to really be pushing hard so I don't but I also did it a few times keeping the pace pretty steady for me.
On Feb 16 of this year 5 riders nearly beat my best time by half. It can be tough to beat those younger faster riders, especially if they are riding in a group.

I still need to sync my Garmin Connect to my Strava account so I can just enter it from my computers just once and have the info stored at both places, at least I guess it stores it at both.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> I make my own segments on Strava to help track my progress. I am not sure but I think you may be able to do that on Garmin Connect now too but I am not positive. I have not checked it out closely to find out. I made a segment on Strava last year that I just looked at, I have not ridden it since last July. It is 1.4 miles all uphill but on a two lane road with significant traffic, so not the best place to really be pushing hard so I don't but I also did it a few times keeping the pace pretty steady for me.
> On Feb 16 of this year 5 riders nearly beat my best time by half. It can be tough to beat those younger faster riders, especially if they are riding in a group.
> 
> I still need to sync my Garmin Connect to my Strava account so I can just enter it from my computers just once and have the info stored at both places, at least I guess it stores it at both.



Sync' just worked instantly for me.

Yes - same facility in GC ie segments: not tried it tbh. Might try it on the odd long stretches I do but I don't want to take the fun out of my riding.


----------



## GreigM (12 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I have sync'd my Garmin Connect up to Strava but tbh I don't think I'll bother with Strava. I looked at the various segments/courses around my neck of the woods and, being frank, they are so far off the scale for me that it would be futile to get involved.
> 
> Seems to me that whilst I travel at 14-15mph average the rest of the world does 25mph average on a bad day.



I go slower than that, still use Strava, I am happy if not last on a segment and I just use it to compare my own rides


----------



## morrisman (12 Aug 2014)

Well the morris dancing season is drawing to a close with only three more Thursday dance outs left. As I am the Bagman (Chief Cook and Bottlewasher) of my morris side I have to make sure each pub has posters to warn their customers of our impending visits so they can choose to avoid us or not. This year I have delivered all the posters on my bike covering a total of 335 miles in 12 rides. As we dance a lot in the Chilterns I have done a lot of climbing which, on reflection, has been a good thing.

Strava of Todays Delivery Ride


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2014)

Cor blimey - only 64 pages to go.........................


----------



## Razzle (12 Aug 2014)

Just a quick 7.3 for me inbetween the rain and the works support phone ringing!

http://www.strava.com/activities/179305738

sprint for the loop segment end meant I took 7th overall and ride partner took 8th overall, this was with a gastly head wind as well, so we're both looking for top 5 placings next time we're out.
I don't and wont admit to being a tactical genious, but I caught him off gaurd on the sprint, and hes realised what I did so its on.

He picked up his PX Pro Carbon same as mine yesterday as well, and is bloody quick on the thing, and I mean a LOT quicker than I am on mine!!


----------



## RWright (13 Aug 2014)

I missed yesterday because it was pouring down rain when I had a chance to ride. Today I did another 13 miler on my new track on my new bike and another puncture.  I am beginning to think the new bike is cursed but today it was my own stupidity that caused it. I approached the bridge with the unfinished seams a little faster than normal since I knew the line over the filled in section, well at least I thought I did. Someone had moved one of the boards and I just decided to loft the front wheel and jump it. The only problem was I came up on it too fast to be able to get the cranks in position to get off the saddle before my back wheel hit. Snake bite puncture, even at 120 psi the 23mm GP 4000s never had a chance, it was flat before I had gone fifty more feet. One of these days maybe I will grow up...I hope it isn't too soon though.


----------



## Han69 (13 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> VERY windy - caused a few wobbles!
> 
> Got out and at least did something. Got v.wet at one point in heavy downpour.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what others do, just compare your best times.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2014)

Got up early again (5.30) for an early ride and guess what - it's pouring down.

Also it is only 13C out there and only 17C in here so I have put the central heating on as it is chilly!

Quite nice looking out of my Den window watching all the birds plus two Squirrels, one rabbit (wild) and a big fat pigeon getting on with their day.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up early again (5.30) for an early ride and guess what - it's pouring down.
> 
> Also it is only 13C out there and only 17C in here so I have put the central heating on as it is chilly!
> 
> Quite nice looking out of my Den window watching all the birds plus two Squirrels, one rabbit (wild) and a big fat pigeon getting on with their day.


I'm surprised Nigel hasn't told you just to get the wet weather gear on and get out! Lol. Around 13C here too but the sun is out and looks like a much nicer day. I've got stupid storage heaters so I resist putting them on as long as possible. I toughed it out last year until around the end of November I think it was and got a nice rebate on my leccy. Pretty sure it went on something bike related 

Just having brekkie and will get a decent dog walk shortly.

Hope it dries up and you get out later and let us see your ride on Strava now you have your new toy.


----------



## Boo (13 Aug 2014)

I've found that once I get home in the evening, we're both hungry, so I want to get on with making dinner, and once we've had dinner... well I'm flumped out on the sofa and not feeling much like going out for a ride.
I do try and get out at the weekends, but it's usually a struggle, so a few weeks back i decided (against my better judgement), to set the alarm for 6am on Mon, Wed & Friday, and go out for a ride.
So far it's worked really well. I only do about 7 miles, so I'm back just as Mrs Boo is finishing in the bathroom, so I jump straight in the shower and then off to work.
While it's a struggle getting up, it's always nice out on the bike, but the thing that's surprised me most is how good I feel for the rest of the day. I'm wide awake on the train, rather than semi-comatose, and during the day I just feel like I have more energy.

Just hope I can stick with it when the mornings are dark and wet. I've just got tiny little Lezyne lights at the moment, to make myself a bit more visible when it's not so bright. Will need to invest in a more substantial set of lights before too long.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm surprised Nigel hasn't told you just to get the wet weather gear on and get out! Lol. Around 13C here too but the sun is out and looks like a much nicer day. I've got stupid storage heaters so I resist putting them on as long as possible. I toughed it out last year until around the end of November I think it was and got a nice rebate on my leccy. Pretty sure it went on something bike related
> 
> Just having brekkie and will get a decent dog walk shortly.
> 
> Hope it dries up and you get out later and let us see your ride on *Strava now you have your new toy.*



The upload to Garmin Connect is easy peasy via Garmin Express and this then appears on Strava via the back door almost instantly. So it works well.

It hasn't yet picked up my Garmin Connect 'legacy' rides (all two of them!) like it's supposed to - but I can manually upload them if needs be.

The GC activities details for each ride are very similar to Strava although they do not have the privacy radius feature of Strava.

I am trying to work out whether I want to 'maintain' both GC & Strava plus my spreadsheet that produces nice graphs that I can easily zip around as opposed to ploughing around the two online databases.

I like the GPS feature as I now get better elevation gain figures as opposed to either none or finger in the air calculations.

The mileage figures and maximum speed figures seem more generous than my Cateye computer.

I have probably ridden 2-3% more than I thought since I got my bike - wow!

Also I was very surprised by my maximum speed being in the 35-37mph range - my Catey rarely gave me above 32mph although this is far from an important metric for me.


----------



## Torvi (13 Aug 2014)

is this normal to make my tyre go down to the sewings in less than a full month? if not then should i complain about them to halfrauds or just dont bother and buy new ones?


----------



## Steady (13 Aug 2014)

A fellow lady taking the QOM for a few segments I like inspired me to get out today. Whilst I didn't beat her, I'm only a second behind so I've a goal for the next few weeks. ;-) 

Distance isn't whopping, not even ten miles, but it's all I could squeeze in between hospital visits. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/179547556


Learning to Lip read my Dad is quite interesting in its own right!


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Aug 2014)

Out at last!  http://www.strava.com/activities/179549907

Just a short loop with Max, OH out riding at the moment (tag parenting) then I might get chance for a ride on my own before family lunch.

I now just log in to Garmin connect, it then uploads automatically from the 200 and then shares it with Strava instantly. 
Result!


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> is this normal to make my tyre go down to the sewings in less than a full month? if not then should i complain about them to halfrauds or just dont bother and buy new ones?


Tbh, I would just replace them with some better quality ones.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The upload to Garmin Connect is easy peasy via Garmin Express and this then appears on Strava via the back door almost instantly. So it works well.
> 
> It hasn't yet picked up my Garmin Connect 'legacy' rides (all two of them!) like it's supposed to - but I can manually upload them if needs be.
> 
> ...


Even if you are not interested in the challenges, segments, etc it is still nice to look back at your rides and compare your own figures. Nice for others that you add to be able to google map some of your roads and see the scenery too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> is this normal to make my tyre go down to the sewings in less than a full month? if not then should i complain about them to halfrauds or just dont bother and buy new ones?


probably not, but we would need a photo to give an opinion really.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Steady said:


> A fellow lady taking the QOM for a few segments I like inspired me to get out today. Whilst I didn't beat her, I'm only a second behind so I've a goal for the next few weeks. ;-)
> 
> Distance isn't whopping, not even ten miles, but it's all I could squeeze in between hospital visits.
> 
> ...


that made me go and check how many I still have....  none missing  ...


----------



## Torvi (13 Aug 2014)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that made me go and check how many I still have....  none missing  ...


Mine are rapidly disappearing. Lol


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


>


Too much skidding and doughnuts I think!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine are rapidly disappearing. Lol


I've been watching and they are holding steady at 22 at the moment Mo... so not too bad 



Torvi said:


>


Is it like that in more than one place because that looks like a skid to me...
Edit: Mo beat me to it!


----------



## Torvi (13 Aug 2014)

skidding is not my fault  those sunday drivers and their oh ill stop in the middle of the road made me. It is only in this place tough there are other minor slices to tyre but not as much as that one


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Aug 2014)

Yeah, made it out again
http://www.strava.com/activities/179574476
Just relaxing before lunch and then two night shifts.....eek.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Aug 2014)

Finally got out in Cornwall
http://www.strava.com/activities/179570256
Two hazardous areas
One descent was steep, road greasy
Decided to stop, before it got too streep
Back wheel slid out sideways, walked down it
Hill the other side was steep, was out of the saddle, wheel was slipping sometimes, needed weight further back
Stats were 17.8 miles @ 11.1 mph
Climbing 1919 feet, first ride with over 100 ft/mile

When I was 17, I cycled round Cornwall, I had too much luggage, heavier bike, less gears

Could not climb Boscastle climb, did it no trouble this time


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Finally got out in Cornwall
> http://www.strava.com/activities/179570256
> Two hazardous areas
> One descent was steep, road greasy
> ...



Lot of climbing there - well done you!


----------



## Stonechat (13 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lot of climbing there - well done you!


Here is Boscastle


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2014)

Can't believe what just happened. Walking the dog with my neighbour and a woman is cutting a bit of grass and has the cable lying across the road. She saw us and said hello then proceeded to tug the cable just as we were crossing it  Neighbour nearly fell and I did. Skint knee but, more worrying,landed slightly on my injured shoulder. Think it is ok. I still can't believe she did that....just needed a rant.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't believe what just happened. Walking the dog with my neighbour and a woman is cutting a bit of grass and has the cable lying across the road. She saw us and said hello then proceeded to tug the cable just as we were crossing it  Neighbour nearly fell and I did. Skint knee but, more worrying,landed slightly on my injured shoulder. Think it is ok. I still can't believe she did that....just needed a rant.



Hope your OK Mo. Stupid cow. not you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't believe what just happened. Walking the dog with my neighbour and a woman is cutting a bit of grass and has the cable lying across the road. She saw us and said hello then proceeded to tug the cable just as we were crossing it  Neighbour nearly fell and I did. Skint knee but, more worrying,landed slightly on my injured shoulder. Think it is ok. I still can't believe she did that....just needed a rant.


hope you are OK... last thing you needed really, but if the shoulder is OK but you can also look on the bright side and that is it could also work to help you in learning to trust it - something that we all have to do after an injury...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't believe what just happened. Walking the dog with my neighbour and a woman is cutting a bit of grass and has the cable lying across the road. She saw us and said hello then proceeded to tug the cable just as we were crossing it  Neighbour nearly fell and I did. Skint knee but, more worrying,landed slightly on my injured shoulder. Think it is ok. I still can't believe she did that....just needed a rant.



Hope your shoulder is ok - doctor's visit?


----------



## Torvi (13 Aug 2014)

hope you okay mate.

Today i fit a flat tyre back on the wheel for the first time ever and i have to say this is farking bullcrap guys, whoever designed them should burn in hell, never sweated with tyre fitting ever.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> hope you okay mate.
> 
> Today i fit a flat tyre back on the wheel for the first time ever and i have to say this is ****ing bullcrap guys, whoever designed them should burn in hell, never sweated with tyre fitting ever.


wait to you try Schwalbe Marathon Pluses (or some folding Durano pluses) on some deep sectioned rims... then you will really swear very loudly. First time I did it, it took me an hour per tyre! My OH informed me that it wasn't that difficult, so I let him try to fit his to his (less deep sectioned) rims. He took longer than I did! I gave up waiting for him and fitted the other one for him in sympathy having worked out that cable ties were the easiest and best solution...


----------



## Torvi (13 Aug 2014)

and what really upsets me that next week im gonna fit 2 new tyres so that's not gonna be fun to do


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> wait to you try Schwalbe Marathon Pluses (or some folding Durano pluses) on some deep sectioned rims... then you will really swear very loudly. First time I did it, it took me an hour per tyre! My OH informed me that it wasn't that difficult, so I let him try to fit his to his (less deep sectioned) rims. He took longer than I did! I gave up waiting for him and fitted the other one for him in sympathy having worked out that cable ties were the easiest and best solution...



I can now put my marathon pluses on without tyre levers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2014)

follow this method, you don't need the straps


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I can now put my marathon pluses on without tyre levers


only works when you have full use of both hands though! and I don't sadly, no power in my left hand/wrist at all - I can just manage gear changes and I mean just... and don't use the rear brakes except via cross levers in an emergency... which at least explains why my brakepads have lasted me 7,000km and still have a lot of life in them!  It could also explain why I much prefer the compact double over the triple crankset - less gear changes with my left hand!...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> only works when you have full use of both hands though! and I don't sadly, no power in my left hand/wrist at all - I can just manage gear changes and I mean just... and don't use the rear brakes except via cross levers in an emergency... which at least explains why my brakepads have lasted me 7,000km and still have a lot of life in them!  It could also explain why I much prefer the compact double over the triple crankset - less gear changes with my left hand!...


Ahhhhh, I have just thought of the perfect n+1 for you Emma.  A Charge Grater 1. Single chain ring and 8 speed cassette. They are even reduced to £369 now. Love mine.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahhhhh, I have just thought of the perfect n+1 for you Emma.  A Charge Grater 1. Single chain ring and 8 speed cassette. They are even reduced to £369 now. Love mine.


Why do you think I love my Rohloff hub geared bike despite its weight (and it being the reason I am on a diet at the moment)?  14 speeds all on the right hand side with the range of a 29 speed mountain bike... wonderful - that and CSS rims (ceramic) and appropriate pads and it is really easy to outbreak yourself (as my OH) did and unseat yourself from your saddle 

Diet is going well... 4kg down in 4 weeks. Have another 2 1/2 weeks before we go away so reckon I should manage to get another 1.5-2kg off before we leave. That should make the bike 6kg lighter than on my solo tour!  Of course I will need an entire new wardrobe mind you...


----------



## Torvi (13 Aug 2014)

went for hilly test ride around 15 minutes long all seem to work fine maybe a little bit more air for rear and im done with fixes.


----------



## moo (13 Aug 2014)

Was almost witness to another head on collision today. Yet another MGIF HGV as I'm approaching an island. My use of strong primary forced him to brake and pass on the other side of road. I just rolled my eyes and carried on.


----------



## Razzle (13 Aug 2014)

out for an hour again tonight with ride partner again, he went out and blasted the loop and took 2nd on strava, before arriving at mine.

http://app.strava.com/activities/179779382

15.odd miles after a loop round the block to take it to over 15.

daz


----------



## RWright (14 Aug 2014)

Back out on the new route again this evening, no punctures.  Nothing really interesting on this ride, just a relaxing ride with nice weather. I did see a couple of four wheelers riding out there but I couldn't scalp them, they were a little too quick for me. I am not riding fast but I am getting consistent, my last three rides out there have been within thirty seconds riding time of each other, that surprised me a little.

I started following Lars Boom on Strava, among one or two other pro riders, just to see how the big boys and girls do. I checked out one of his rides today.
http://app.strava.com/activities/179684675


----------



## RWright (14 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't believe what just happened. Walking the dog with my neighbour and a woman is cutting a bit of grass and has the cable lying across the road. She saw us and said hello then proceeded to tug the cable just as we were crossing it  Neighbour nearly fell and I did. Skint knee but, more worrying,landed slightly on my injured shoulder. Think it is ok. I still can't believe she did that....just needed a rant.


 
Glad you didn't do any more damage to the shoulder.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't believe what just happened. Walking the dog with my neighbour and a woman is cutting a bit of grass and has the cable lying across the road. She saw us and said hello then proceeded to tug the cable just as we were crossing it  Neighbour nearly fell and I did. Skint knee but, more worrying,landed slightly on my injured shoulder. Think it is ok. I still can't believe she did that....just needed a rant.


Hope all OK @Mo1959


----------



## Stonechat (14 Aug 2014)

When I looked at my stats, found I have to go up short section of 10% just to get out of this place.

Also very pleased that I managed the short section of 20% without too much sweat, glad the rear wheel slip was not too bad.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> When I looked at my stats, found I have to go up short section of 10% just to get out of this place.
> 
> Also very pleased that I managed the short section of 20% without too much sweat, glad the rear wheel slip was not too bad.


Glad you're enjoying it Bob. I have a soft spot for Cornwall as I went there for holidays a few times when I was younger. I seem to remember some of the more minor roads seemed to have high hedges on both sides which would make it difficult to see round corners but maybe it has changed. Anyway, it is a beautiful area. We used to base ourselves at St Ives and explore from there. The Cornish pasties and cream teas were amazing.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Back out on the new route again this evening, no punctures.  Nothing really interesting on this ride, just a relaxing ride with nice weather. I did see a couple of four wheelers riding out there but I couldn't scalp them, they were a little too quick for me. I am not riding fast but I am getting consistent, my last three rides out there have been within thirty seconds riding time of each other, that surprised me a little.
> 
> I started following Lars Boom on Strava, among one or two other pro riders, just to see how the big boys and girls do. I checked out one of his rides today.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/179684675


I wouldn't bother with a car if I could cycle at that speed!


----------



## RWright (14 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I wouldn't bother with a car if I could cycle at that speed!


That is EXACTLY what I thought.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it Bob. I have a soft spot for Cornwall as I went there for holidays a few times when I was younger. I seem to remember some of the more minor roads seemed to have high hedges on both sides which would make it difficult to see round corners but maybe it has changed. Anyway, it is a beautiful area. We used to base ourselves at St Ives and explore from there. The Cornish pasties and cream teas were amazing.


Yes small lanes can have high hedges/walls/banks
These smaller roads can have debris in the middle of the road, and grass growing in the middle too

Worst was the 22% downhill on the greasy road (not long but a junction at the bottom)
Glad I managed to stop, passed a cyclist walking up who said the corner I'd just gone round was lethal


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it Bob. I have a soft spot for Cornwall as I went there for holidays a few times when I was younger. I seem to remember some of the more minor roads seemed to have high hedges on both sides which would make it difficult to see round corners but maybe it has changed. Anyway, it is a beautiful area. We used to base ourselves at St Ives and explore from there. The Cornish pasties and cream teas were amazing.


wales can be similar as well, but in high winds when you are trying to cycle, you suddenly realise what a gem though high hedges are and go and seek them out!


----------



## morrisman (14 Aug 2014)

Well that's this week riding over with and very poor 63 miles but from only 4 days. Now I'm off to Whitby for Folk Week so no riding at all next week , but much playing of melodeons




and going to concerts, and morris dancing


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Aug 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/180055749

Dodging the rain.

OH has informed me she needs a cycling target, apparently we will both be doing the Shakespeare100 (k) in April next year

http://www.macride-events.org.uk/shop?page=shop.browse&category_id=18


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Aug 2014)

@BrianEvesham sounds like it won't be long before its you that's playing catchup.


----------



## Venod (14 Aug 2014)

@Nigelnaturist 

Just browsing ebay say these, and thought you might be interested.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Planet-X-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20ea9ad739


----------



## Mark1978 (14 Aug 2014)

Started cycling in April. Just hit my first 1000 mile milestone. (Image from RideWIthGPS)


----------



## jim57 (14 Aug 2014)

Just joined the forum and saw this thread. A little bit about me, I'm a 57 year old male smoker who hasn't ridden a bike for 40 years. I live I Troon, Ayrshire. Also haven't done anything that could be classed as exercise for the last 20. Last Thursday , after a lot of thought, I decided to get a bike for gentle exercise. Picked up a 2nd hand, 2 month old Giant Rock mountain bike for using on the local cycle paths intending to do a mile or two every couple of days. Didn't happen. I have been out every day since I got it, and after 2 days decided the nobly tyres had to go, and fitted a pair of slicks. What a difference they make on the roads. Today I did my first 10 mile run, actually did 13. So chuffed, and not as unfit as I thought I was, as I still haven't experienced any of the pain I was expecting. Really enjoying myself.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> Just joined the forum and saw this thread. A little bit about me, I'm a 57 year old male smoker who hasn't ridden a bike for 40 years. I live I Troon, Ayrshire. Also haven't done anything that could be classed as exercise for the last 20. Last Thursday , after a lot of thought, I decided to get a bike for gentle exercise. Picked up a 2nd hand, 2 month old Giant Rock mountain bike for using on the local cycle paths intending to do a mile or two every couple of days. Didn't happen. I have been out every day since I got it, and after 2 days decided the nobly tyres had to go, and fitted a pair of slicks. What a difference they make on the roads. Today I did my first 10 mile run, actually did 13. So chuffed, and not as unfit as I thought I was, as I still haven't experienced any of the pain I was expecting. Really enjoying myself.


Welcome, and well done on your progress so far. I have a suspicion that you may be eyeing up a road bike before much longer!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> Just joined the forum and saw this thread. A little bit about me, I'm a 57 year old male smoker who hasn't ridden a bike for 40 years. I live I Troon, Ayrshire. Also haven't done anything that could be classed as exercise for the last 20. Last Thursday , after a lot of thought, I decided to get a bike for gentle exercise. Picked up a 2nd hand, 2 month old Giant Rock mountain bike for using on the local cycle paths intending to do a mile or two every couple of days. Didn't happen. I have been out every day since I got it, and after 2 days decided the nobly tyres had to go, and fitted a pair of slicks. What a difference they make on the roads. Today I did my first 10 mile run, actually did 13. So chuffed, and not as unfit as I thought I was, as I still haven't experienced any of the pain I was expecting. Really enjoying myself.



Hi. Up until last August, I hadn't been on a bike for 45 years. you are 1 year younger than me. Enjoy the ride. That's what it's all, about. Dont worry about how many miles you do, or how fast you go, just have fun, and welcome to the forum. They are a great bunch of people on this thread, and they will give you great advise.


----------



## jim57 (14 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Welcome, and well done on your progress so far. I have a suspicion that you may be eyeing up a road bike before much longer!


LOL, my wife is cracking up because I have already mentioned a road bike. Also contacted a LBS to find out the cost of changing the gearing to something more suitable for roads. Says it would only be between £20 and £40 depending on how much needs changed, so might go down that road for now.


----------



## jim57 (14 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi. Up until last August, I hadn't been on a bike for 45 years. you are 1 year younger than me. Enjoy the ride. That's what it's all, about. Dont worry about how many miles you do, or how fast you go, just have fun, and welcome to the forum. They are a great bunch of people on this thread, and they will give you great advise.


Definitely enjoying it, and loving the scenery that you just don't see from a car. Helps that I stay on the coast, and the bike routes more or less follow the coastline.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> Definitely enjoying it, and loving the scenery that you just don't see from a car. Helps that I stay on the coast, and the bike routes more or less follow the coastline.




You live in a beautiful part of the world. I stayed at troon golf course once on a business trip. Stunning scenery.


----------



## jim57 (14 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You live in a beautiful part of the world. I stayed at troon golf course once on a business trip. Stunning scenery.


Yes it is. I live right on the beach. I just need to cross the road to the cycle path which runs alongside the beach. Views from my front window are across the firth of Clyde to Arran. Not bad for a housing association house.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Aug 2014)

@jim57 

Good stuff & keep at it!

Like Welsh Dragon I'm 58 so you are not the only old-ish person on here.

Do keep us up to speed with your progress!


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Aug 2014)

Welcome @jim57 

I reckon a Roadbike will be yours in less than two months 
Don't be afraid to ask daft questions, we all still do


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2014)

Hi jim57 . Another one here about your age. I will be fiddy seven in a couple of months. I was out of action for a while and I am back to my near newbie form but getting some riding in now. Have fun on your bike. 

Got home late and did the normal track but at night. Gets kind of dark out there but the Cree T6 makes it fine. Cooling off a little here but not much. I did notice there are not as many lightning bugs now. Still some gnats though, but I only caught two of them with my mouth.


----------



## morrisman (15 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> Yes it is. I live right on the beach. I just need to cross the road to the cycle path which runs alongside the beach. Views from my front window are across the firth of Clyde to Arran. Not bad for a housing association house.


In a previous existence, before I retired, I did a lot of work at the Air Traffic Control Centre in Prestwick and invariably stayed at the Piersland House Hotel in Troon, spent many a happy hour walking up and down the beach path


----------



## Phill Stevenson (15 Aug 2014)

I'm sort of new to road biking... I posted on here a few years ago about a classic 80s Raleigh I got but have only ever commuted to work a few miles each way. I took a step and joined a little group to start taking it seriously and do outside of my commute which was about a month ago. Since then I've discovered that being able to run marathons doesn't help, much to my demise. Now I can comfortably complete 40km with a good 7/7:15min Ditchling beacon included. I've made a strava segment called the Carlyle Street Sprint (can't link on phone) which has an 8% gradient for .7km and just got under 3mins  
I've also managed to grab a bargain on eBay which is my new pride and joy, a Raleigh race SP. Had my first puncture too ^^


----------



## Mark1978 (15 Aug 2014)

Phill Stevenson said:


> I'm sort of new to road biking... I posted on here a few years ago about a classic 80s Raleigh I got but have only ever commuted to work a few miles each way. I took a step and joined a little group to start taking it seriously and do outside of my commute which was about a month ago. Since then I've discovered that being able to run marathons doesn't help, much to my demise. Now I can comfortably complete 40km with a good 7/7:15min Ditchling beacon included. I've made a strava segment called the Carlyle Street Sprint (can't link on phone) which has an 8% gradient for .7km and just got under 3mins
> I've also managed to grab a bargain on eBay which is my new pride and joy, a Raleigh race SP. Had my first puncture too ^^



Nice bike, i've got a Raleigh SP Comp which i love.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Aug 2014)

There was a rather autumnal feel in the air when I set off this morning on a route I'd only done once before, & got soaked in the process, so I was looking forward to a better day this time. However, things took a turn for the worse when I got a fairy visit on 13 miles followed by loss of gps signal, (I guessing because of the heavy tree cover), which meant I kept taking wrong turns & not knowing where I was!

On the plus side it is a cracking 59 or so mile route & one I will definitely be doing again in the very near future. (without getting lost hopefully!!)

http://www.strava.com/activities/180520844


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2014)

Slightly disappointed at checkup with surgeon today. Can't say I could see much sign of any new bone healing on the x-ray and surgeon said because it was such a bad break there was still a chance of non-union and to be very careful. He nearly had kittens when I said I had fallen. I asked about cycling and he said he really didn't want me cycling until my next appointment in 8 weeks so I've kind of resigned myself to forgetting about it this year.

Got the car out of the garage and neighbours carried my exercise bike out of the house and put it into the garage where it will be cooler. Just finished 15 miles in an hour on it just now. Still sweat buckets though even out there.

They don't make my bike any more but it is this one. Reasonably upright so I can rest the bad arm in a comfortable position.
http://www.sweatband.com/reebok-b-58e-le-bike.html


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slightly disappointed at checkup with surgeon today. Can't say I could see much sign of any new bone healing on the x-ray and surgeon said because it was such a bad break there was still a chance of non-union and to be very careful. He nearly had kittens when I said I had fallen. I asked about cycling and he said he really didn't want me cycling until my next appointment in 8 weeks so I've kind of resigned myself to forgetting about it this year.
> 
> Got the car out of the garage and neighbours carried my exercise bike out of the house and put it into the garage where it will be cooler. Just finished 15 miles in an hour on it just now. Still sweat buckets though even out there.
> 
> ...


 that doesn't sound too good @Mo1959 & that fall certainly didn't help matters.

Best advise is as doctor says, take it very easy & let the healing process take its course.

Fair play to you for using an exercise bike though as I know how boring that can be but at least it'll maintain some of your fitness.

Have a gentle virtual hug  & rest assured we'll all do some miles for you.


----------



## RickyB (15 Aug 2014)

Well I picked up my shiny new bike today and took it up to a school car park to get used to the gears etc (as I had no idea and was too inpatient to ask in the shop).

I just wore surf shorts and flip flops as I was desperate to have a go on it. Within seconds I was buzzing! How bikes have changed hey, it's so light and rapid! Can't wait to get out on a proper ride in the week!


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slightly disappointed at checkup with surgeon today. Can't say I could see much sign of any new bone healing on the x-ray and surgeon said because it was such a bad break there was still a chance of non-union and to be very careful. He nearly had kittens when I said I had fallen. I asked about cycling and he said he really didn't want me cycling until my next appointment in 8 weeks so I've kind of resigned myself to forgetting about it this year.
> 
> Got the car out of the garage and neighbours carried my exercise bike out of the house and put it into the garage where it will be cooler. Just finished 15 miles in an hour on it just now. Still sweat buckets though even out there.
> 
> ...


Just take it easy Mo, we want you back to full cycling strength as soon as possible.
The trainer looks good. Were still trying to decide which one/type to go for.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Front wheel looks like it is the wrong way round, quick release should be on left hand side, same as rear wheel


Sorted


----------



## Stonechat (15 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just take it easy Mo, we want you back to full cycling strength as soon as possible.
> The trainer looks good. Were still trying to decide which one/type to go for.


Hear hear take it easy @Mo1959


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slightly disappointed at checkup with surgeon today. Can't say I could see much sign of any new bone healing on the x-ray and surgeon said because it was such a bad break there was still a chance of non-union and to be very careful. He nearly had kittens when I said I had fallen. I asked about cycling and he said he really didn't want me cycling until my next appointment in 8 weeks so I've kind of resigned myself to forgetting about it this year.
> 
> Got the car out of the garage and neighbours carried my exercise bike out of the house and put it into the garage where it will be cooler. Just finished 15 miles in an hour on it just now. Still sweat buckets though even out there.
> 
> ...



V.sorry to hear that Mo - chin up & here's to 2015!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2014)

5779' Ascent / 5846' Descent / 14.27 Miles / 6Hrs 42Mins.

Great day in the mountains and my first hefty-ish day since my illness.

Went very well and feel really chuffed - pretty sure my cycling is helping to regain fitness so quickly.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 5779' Ascent / 5846' Descent / 14.27 Miles / 6Hrs 42Mins.
> 
> Great day in the mountains and my first hefty-ish day since my illness.
> 
> Went very well and feel really chuffed - pretty sure my cycling is helping to regain fitness so quickly.


Nice one........any pics?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slightly disappointed at checkup with surgeon today. Can't say I could see much sign of any new bone healing on the x-ray and surgeon said because it was such a bad break there was still a chance of non-union and to be very careful. He nearly had kittens when I said I had fallen. I asked about cycling and he said he really didn't want me cycling until my next appointment in 8 weeks so I've kind of resigned myself to forgetting about it this year.
> 
> Got the car out of the garage and neighbours carried my exercise bike out of the house and put it into the garage where it will be cooler. Just finished 15 miles in an hour on it just now. Still sweat buckets though even out there.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear the news Mo. Take care


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice one........any pics?



No, sadly not - my mate took the pic's today and he is off on hol's to the Black Forest tomorrow so I won't get to see them for at least a couple of weeks.

TBH we are not very good at recording our mountain efforts!


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slightly disappointed at checkup with surgeon today. Can't say I could see much sign of any new bone healing on the x-ray and surgeon said because it was such a bad break there was still a chance of non-union and to be very careful. He nearly had kittens when I said I had fallen. I asked about cycling and he said he really didn't want me cycling until my next appointment in 8 weeks so I've kind of resigned myself to forgetting about it this year.
> 
> Got the car out of the garage and neighbours carried my exercise bike out of the house and put it into the garage where it will be cooler. Just finished 15 miles in an hour on it just now. Still sweat buckets though even out there.
> 
> ...


 
That looks like a fine exercise bike. Maybe you can find a cheap box fan to blow some air on you while you use it. Maybe the cooler weather will help some too.

Hopefully the 8 weeks pass and the shoulder will be good to go. Just be careful of ladies with mower cords while you are out and about walking. If it was me I would probably give the sheep plenty of distance too if I saw any.  Spring will be here before you know it, don't rush the shoulder, give it plenty of time to heal.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Aug 2014)

Well that's the OH and myself booked in for the shakespeare100 next spring, really pleased to be planning something like this with my wife (her longest ride to date is about 10 miles).

http://www.macride-events.org.uk/shop?page=shop.browse&category_id=18

Let's up the training then.


----------



## stevey (15 Aug 2014)

Hope you get better soon @Mo1959. Haven't been on for a while having to sort one thing or another still no new bike (insurance pending) got the winter bike road worthy went for a spin a couple of days ago up and down the road still not right having trouble looking behind and the breathing (expanding ribs) is still troublesome.

So have confined myself to turbo in the garage 5-10 min sessions very gently mind you.

@Mo1959 recovery is a pain in the arse, not as badly broken as you mind but its the little things that add up to not a very comfortable ride.

Hopefully be back on it soon.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2014)

Not riding today, maybe tmorrow. More lumps


----------



## jim57 (16 Aug 2014)

Did 15 miles yesterday. Fitted end bars to the handlebars before the ride and what a difference they made. I had some shoulder pain the previous day (possibly down to the fact I had a shoulder op 2 months ago), but yesterday using the end bars most of the time, no pain at all. Next target is 20 miles, hopefully during the next week.


----------



## Trevor_P (16 Aug 2014)

First ride for thirteen days. Took a whole 13 minutes longer than it did thirteen days ago, so I've lost a little. The back still has a niggling ache too, though it's not crippling like it was mid-week. Rode with some local group for part of the trip, seems I'm reasonably fit in comparison when it comes to the hills, and a bit slower on the descents. I'll live with that.

http://www.strava.com/activities/180959821


----------



## moo (16 Aug 2014)

I managed to do 200 commuting miles this week and am now a convert to flapjacks. I've eaten about 750g in 5 days - and still losing weight. The energy profile is perfect to refuel and keep me awake during the working day, where previously I'd start dozing off towards the end. I even started making my own today, much nicer than mass produced ones which I find too sweet. Hopefully there will be some left for tomorrows century


----------



## Effyb4 (16 Aug 2014)

My youngest son has just got a new Triban 5 for his birthday. We've been for a 5 mile ride this afternoon to try it out. Once he had got the hang of the brakes and the gears, he was much faster than me and I can't keep up with him now.


----------



## Razzle (16 Aug 2014)

Posted mine earlier here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-3232843 in your ride today, but will copy it here as still a newbie really 

Out with the Boss this morning for a quick 30, he doesnt ususally ride a bike so I took him on a route, even I find difficult 

Needless to say the first hill he was off and pushing, and every other hill from them on if i'm being honest, offered to cycle back to mine and get the car, but he refused, 

Guess i'll be getting all the s**t jobs at work for a few months 

http://www.strava.com/activities/180901512


----------



## Heigue'r (16 Aug 2014)

Just getting back into cycling after having taken it up in july 2013 for a couple of months, moved house and didnt feel comfortable on the roads so after the bike sitting doing nothing, I sold it,2 mins later, I regretted it, finally last week my OH put the idea back in my head and treated me to a new defy.
So to date newbie progress is 2 short runs out (3.2k) to get comfortable, first without clipless, second with clipless for the first time, liked the clipless!
Aiming for 10 miles bright and early in the morning,aiming to ride 112miles through lots of mountains july 2015 haha
Have to start somewhere


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2014)

If you really take to it and go ahead with the ride good for you.
Welcome to RootsChat
You may at some point want to follow a training plan


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2014)

Heigue'r said:


> Just getting back into cycling after having taken it up in july 2013 for a couple of months, moved house and didnt feel comfortable on the roads so after the bike sitting doing nothing, I sold it,2 mins later, I regretted it, finally last week my OH put the idea back in my head and treated me to a new defy.
> So to date newbie progress is 2 short runs out (3.2k) to get comfortable, first without clipless, second with clipless for the first time, liked the clipless!
> Aiming for 10 miles bright and early in the morning,aiming to ride 112miles through lots of mountains july 2015 haha
> Have to start somewhere


 Have fun on the ten miler  Take a break if you feel like you need one. You have plenty of time to build up to 112 mile ride.


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2014)

I got a little bored this afternoon and decided to get out the GoPro and actually use it for the first time. I decided to record my evening ride out on my new track on the final part of the new bypass they are building. I have been wanting to do a little messing around with time lapse photos so I did the ride in time lapse mode and then converted it to a video rather than just shoot a straight video....all in the name of experimentation.  Time lapse is normally made with the camera kept stationary. I felt like that was way too boring for me so I did it with the cam on my helmet. I also wanted to make the video short and sweet and get about all the route in it. If you suffer from like vertigo or motion sickness or something be prepared to look away from the screen if you start to feel a little sick, it is very choppy. It was also done late in the evening and the light changing didn't help things. I just started learning how to use the software an hour ago so I am not looking for any academy award for cinematography, at least not with my first short film.  I am not sure if my cat will come up in the first frame or two but if he does I would like to add. *No animals were harmed in the making of this film, not even me.



Oh yeah, here is the Strava ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/181230758


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> I got a little bored this afternoon and decided to get out the GoPro and actually use it for the first time. I decided to record my evening ride out on my new track on the final part of the new bypass they are building. I have been wanting to do a little messing around with time lapse photos so I did the ride in time lapse mode and then converted it to a video rather than just shoot a straight video....all in the name of experimentation.  Time lapse is normally made with the camera kept stationary. I felt like that was way too boring for me so I did it with the cam on my helmet. I also wanted to make the video short and sweet and get about all the route in it. If you suffer from like vertigo or motion sickness or something be prepared to look away from the screen if you start to feel a little sick, it is very choppy. It was also done late in the evening and the light changing didn't help things. I just started learning how to use the software an hour ago so I am not looking for any academy award for cinematography, at least not with my first short film.  I am not sure if my cat will come up in the first frame or two but if he does I would like to add. *No animals were harmed in the making of this film, not even me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, here is the Strava ride. http://app.strava.com/activities/181230758



Might have done a selfie. Lol. I had to run it back and pause it to see the cat  You seem to be blessed with smooth and deserted roads. If they build new roads around here they are usually totally coned off and covered in rubble and rubbish anyway so you wouldn't want to ride on them even if you could.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Aug 2014)

Like the time lapse @RWright


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Might have done a selfie. Lol. I had to run it back and pause it to see the cat  You seem to be blessed with smooth and deserted roads. If they build new roads around here they are usually totally coned off and covered in rubble and rubbish anyway so you wouldn't want to ride on them even if you could.


 Everything you see after the cones is closed off. They just have the first layer of asphalt on it. It is smooth and great to ride on but there is some dirt and small grit on it in places, the cars don't come thru and blow it off like on the opened road, however, there is no glass or busted tire carcasses on the closed part, that is the best part. I do keep my eyes opened because being a construction project things can change out there quickly. The hills are not steep but they are long. It is very peaceful out there now. I did see a kid on a motorcycle but you have to look very closely around the 2 minute mark to see him. Then you can barely make out something again as I cross the bridge around that same time, he was coming back towards me that time. We spoke but since I was only taking a picture every 10 seconds he was never really clear in any of them.

I have looked at some of your routes with Google maps, very beautiful area, the roads seem a little narrow compared to what I am used to but still the scenery makes up for it.


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Like the time lapse @RWright


 Thanks Brian. It kind of got the effect I was after, like if I could click a route on Google maps street view and follow it, rather than having to click a million times to keep advancing it.


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Aug 2014)

Yeah, made it out after Sue went for her ride, apparently I have to wait and go second now!
Someone has to be here to look after the boys, is it time for them to go back to school yet?

http://www.strava.com/activities/181379300


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yeah, made it out after Sue went for her ride, apparently I have to wait and go second now!
> 
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/181379300


Lol.......glad you know your place!


----------



## Lemond (17 Aug 2014)

Started riding a month ago, three times a week, and have just completed my first 20 miler in the wind and rain. Back home feeling very pleased with myself...and now the sun comes out!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2014)

Did nearly 40 miles in Cornwall this morning
Forecast was only showers but heavens opened
Sheletered a while in Wadebridge then found myself on the River Camel route (former Train line), nice route, but big puddles
This was inland towards Bodmin, turned off, original plan was a couple more miles but lunch beckoned so reckon it was 37 miles though Strava has reduced it, 12.8 mph , and 2313 feet
I came back a different colour than I started, particularly my legs, and shoes were covered, they came into the shower with me. Bike needs good clean
Stil enjoyed it and managed to keep going through difficult conditions

http://www.strava.com/activities/181417829


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Well that's the OH and myself booked in for the shakespeare100 next spring, really pleased to be planning something like this with my wife (her longest ride to date is about 10 miles).
> 
> http://www.macride-events.org.uk/shop?page=shop.browse&category_id=18
> 
> Let's up the training then.



Hubby and I have just entered too. Guessing more hill work is on the cards for me, as it looks a little 'lumpier' than round here


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Aug 2014)

Yes it's a bit lumpy @Phoenix Lincs , Saintbury hill is usually included. Went for a walk up it this afternoon with my eldest son, it's very steep!
http://www.strava.com/segments/3111103
Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## bash 73 (17 Aug 2014)

Thought i would give my newbie progress, I've been riding since the middle of july and brought a mountain bike which was a mistake as i only used it twice then my mate at work let me borrow his road bike an ally carrera vanquish.For my first ride on his bike I picked a route round oxford back to abingdon which was 15miles and pretty flat and finished it in 1h3mins.
I used this bike for about 5 rides and decided to buy a second hand bike which is a giant defy advanced in carbon which is brilliant.
Since the new bike, better diet and slightly fitter i am now riding more, yesterday went on 25 mile route and this morning 15 miles because i was jaded from yesterday and the wind.
Ive now completed 12 rides completing 162 miles in 10hrs 19 mins and climbing 2639 feet don't know if this is good or bad.
The wind is a real punisher i remember doing a paper round as a kid getting soaked and riding in the wind thinking who would want to ride in this, but went out and it feels like your going nowhere and some body will come pass on a mobility scooter!


My desire to ride is a mix of getting my boys into cycling weight loss and better fitness. Ive lost about 12lbs since getting a bike and feel much fresher.


----------



## moo (17 Aug 2014)

Finally made it all the way to Southend this week and completed my first century. The headwind on the way back saw me doing <15mph downhill at one point 

http://www.strava.com/activities/181635358/segments/4247856090

Thanks to the power of flapjacks, bananas and jelly babies I still have plenty of energy and could have gone much further if my muscles weren't complaining so much =]


----------



## moo (17 Aug 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Ive now completed 12 rides completing 162 miles in 10hrs 19 mins and climbing 2639 feet don't know if this is good or bad..



For a beginner that's a good lot of mileage. Many of us started out doing less than 5 miles at a time, and for me that was completely flat.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Finally made it all the way to Southend this week and completed my first century. The headwind on the way back saw me doing <15mph downhill at one point
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/181635358/segments/4247856090
> 
> Thanks to the power of flapjacks, bananas and jelly babies I still have plenty of energy and could have gone much further if my muscles weren't complaining so much =]


well done (I have only recently achieved that an imperial century myself) and you are lucky with that headwind. At one point today downhill and into a really bad headwind, I was *unable to hold 6mph on a laden touring bike*!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Yes it's a bit lumpy @Phoenix Lincs , Saintbury hill is usually included. Went for a walk up it this afternoon with my eldest son, it's very steep!
> http://www.strava.com/segments/3111103
> Maybe we'll see you there!



Cool. Best I get more hill reps done. Be good to meet up with fellow CCers


----------



## moo (17 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> well done (I have only recently achieved that an imperial century myself) and you are lucky with that headwind. At one point today downhill and into a really bad headwind, I was *unable to hold 6mph on a laden touring bike*!



Been there when carrying 30kg+ of shopping back during winter. Quicker to walk  It gives you some perspective of how hard an overweight cyclist has to work.


----------



## Coggy (18 Aug 2014)

Had a great weekend on the bike.

Did a 37 miler on Saturday morning. Some nasty headwinds at time but still managed to keep my average above 15mph

http://www.strava.com/activities/180899905


Then yesterday afternoon got out again and did an 18 mile route that I frequent. If I thought Saturdays headwinds were strong I was wrong as the wind yesterday was very tough to cycle against. Again, pleased that I managed to maintain 15mph. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/181539284


Getting used to the new bike now and the difference in gear set compared to my previous bike. I am noticing the difference with hill climbing, wouldn't say it is necessarily any easier but I am getting to grips with long slow climbs now.


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Aug 2014)

Having to wait again for OH to get back again  looks like there will be competition for cycling time in this household.

http://www.strava.com/activities/181867486


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Aug 2014)

Wet/windy/foul at times - but I got out!

Distance: 15.20 mi
Time: 1:08:09 h:m:s
Elevation Gain: 509 ft
Avg Speed: 13.4 mph
Calories: 1,020 C

Getting ready soon to go to Burnley vs Chelsea - hopefully we (CFC) will win!


----------



## ryan_w (18 Aug 2014)

Just started using Strava to cycle between mine and my good ladies...

This was one from a few weeks back, managing to stay just over 15mph average on an 18T fixie. 

87 / 3,388 on one of the sections so really happy with that! And I was hardly gunning it...

https://www.strava.com/activities/175013520


----------



## Coggy (18 Aug 2014)

ryan_w said:


> Just started using Strava to cycle between mine and my good ladies...
> 
> This was one from a few weeks back, managing to stay just over 15mph average on an 18T fixie.
> 
> ...




I like the name of the Segment called "Tw@t out of hell" !


----------



## jim57 (18 Aug 2014)

11 days now since I took up cycling. Been out every day, and upping the mileage a little every day. Just managed my first 20 miler, which seemed a lot further on the way back as it was coastal route with very strong winds against me. Does it ever get easier, cycling into the wind?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> 11 days now since I took up cycling. Been out every day, and upping the mileage a little every day. Just managed my first 20 miler, which seemed a lot further on the way back as it was coastal route with very strong winds against me. Does it ever get easier, cycling into the wind?



Yes it does, as eventually you will realise you can't beat the wind, so you will drop a gear or two and relax.


----------



## bpsmith (18 Aug 2014)

Certainly doesn't. Sometimes, you even think you are cycling into a headwind, but find out on the return leg that it was actually a tailwind and the air you felt was just the speed that you were doing!


----------



## Coggy (18 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> 11 days now since I took up cycling. Been out every day, and upping the mileage a little every day. Just managed my first 20 miler, which seemed a lot further on the way back as it was coastal route with very strong winds against me. Does it ever get easier, cycling into the wind?



I have found as my fitness improves it doesn't necessarily get easier riding into the wind but I seem to be able to grit my teeth and just get through it easier now. The same is starting to apply to hills although to be honest the hills round our way would be seen as childs play to some of the guys on here that pedal around some extremely hilly parts of the country.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> 11 days now since I took up cycling. Been out every day, and upping the mileage a little every day. Just managed my first 20 miler, which seemed a lot further on the way back as it was coastal route with very strong winds against me. Does it ever get easier, cycling into the wind?


I have yet to find it any easier cycling into the wind, despite plenty of practice in it  you just get faster at doing so


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2014)

Afnug said:


> @Nigelnaturist
> 
> Just browsing ebay say these, and thought you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Planet-X-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20ea9ad739


Thanks but beyond my current budget.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2014)

jim57 said:


> 11 days now since I took up cycling. Been out every day, and upping the mileage a little every day. Just managed my first 20 miler, which seemed a lot further on the way back as it was coastal route with very strong winds against me. Does it ever get easier, cycling into the wind?


Everything gets easier, but it takes time, practise and experience, as @Supersuperleeds said spin in a couple of gears lower don't fight a head wind, as you become fitter you will be able to maintain a good cadence in a low gear that will keep your speed up, i have not been out in the recent winds, but some I have have stolen over 6mph on a flat road, not as bad as the recent winds, but they were still bad.


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Aug 2014)

Hubby plans to take me to box hill tomorrow, while the kids go to Thorpe Park. Wish me luck


----------



## RWright (18 Aug 2014)

Since I started riding regularly again I notice that I am looking out my windows to check the wind in the trees much more often, like I used to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Since I started riding regularly again I notice that I am looking out my windows to check the wind in the trees much more often, like I used to do.


Lol......that was one of the first things I used to do in the mornings, along with checking the wind speed and direction on as many decent weather sites as I could find!


----------



## RWright (18 Aug 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Hubby plans to take me to box hill tomorrow, while the kids go to Thorpe Park. Wish me luck


 Good luck! Isn't that close to Leith hill? You can do them both while you are there!


----------



## RWright (18 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......that was one of the first things I used to do in the mornings, along with checking the wind speed and direction on as many decent weather sites as I could find!


I haven't started checking the wind direction/speed on the weather sites....yet, but I will be. Many times at the start of my rides I could tell right after I get out of my neighborhood what direction the wind was blowing and adjusted the route I was going to take on the fly.  I have a north/south or an east/west route I normally do.

Edit: When I was doing longer rides I would definitely check out the weather sites. I even keep a weather underground widget thing on my browsers start page that has wind speed and direction. It also has a weather radar map and seven day weather forecast on it. I still use it as my start page. It is a page I created but I am sure there are probably some sites that you can do all sorts of customized weather pages.


----------



## Venod (18 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks but beyond my current budget.



They have gone up quite a bit £12 last time I looked


----------



## Leescfc79 (18 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol......that was one of the first things I used to do in the mornings, along with checking the wind speed and direction on as many decent weather sites as I could find!



Before I cycled I never looked at the weather unless I was going on holiday, I now study it daily and seem to plan my life on what the weather is doing!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Good luck! Isn't that close to Leith hill? You can do them both while you are there!


Takes a good route to approach Leith Hill after Box Hill, needs to approach Leith Hill from the south.
Depends how near you are.
Box Hill is perfectly manageable gradient, Leith Hill a bit tougher.


----------



## Heigue'r (18 Aug 2014)

Discovered strava segments earlier, adds a whole new dimension to going for a spin


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Hubby plans to take me to box hill tomorrow, while the kids go to Thorpe Park. Wish me luck


Boxhill isn't that bad, just get into an easy gear at the start and keep going. It's fairly steady all the way up.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (19 Aug 2014)

I did the Tour de Mon Sportive on Sunday, a 106 mile ride around the Island of Anglesey, I made it around in 07:12:58 with a average speed/pace of 14:28mph, there was also a flying mile where were allowed on the runway of RAF Valley to see how fast we could go and I did that in 02:11.

Nice ride, but the wind was nasty.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Aug 2014)

Just a quick loop this morning

http://www.strava.com/activities/181867486


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Aug 2014)

I have been bad recently, after completeing the Pru Ride London over a week ago I have not been on the bike.

I had a week off exercise all together but played badmington last night and plan to get out later on my new bike!

I wanted a bike I could pop to the shops/gym on and not worry about having to get all dressed up on etc and I've also had a bit of a desire to try single spped/fixed for a while so after selling my Triban for nearly the same I paid for it I ordered a charge plug 1 yesterday and just had a phone call to say I can pick it up later!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> I have been bad recently, after completeing the Pru Ride London over a week ago I have not been on the bike.
> 
> I had a week off exercise all together but played badmington last night and plan to get out later on my new bike!
> 
> I wanted a bike I could pop to the shops/gym on and not worry about having to get all dressed up on etc and I've also had a bit of a desire to try single spped/fixed for a while so after selling my Triban for nearly the same I paid for it I ordered a charge plug 1 yesterday and just had a phone call to say I can pick it up later!


Enjoy  I really like my Charge Grater 1. Great little bike for not very much money.


----------



## Torvi (19 Aug 2014)

Fitted new tyres using those plastic wrenches for tyres i must say im getting a grip of it and second tyre was so easy to fit. Tyres are Vittoria rubinos and they were much easier to fit in than stock halfords ones


----------



## creashor (19 Aug 2014)

Proud day today. I managed to ride up Withington Woods hill (near Chedworth in Glos). When I started riding (to lose weight) I said to my wife that I'd get up it, she gave me one if those "of course you will, dear" looks. Well I got up it today, stopped a few times in the way up but I walked not one inch and both she and I were absolutely delighted. Next goal, to get up it without stopping, but more weight needs to be shifted first. Now lost 2st 11lb.

Cheers


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoy  I really like my Charge Grater 1. Great little bike for not very much money.


 
Cheers Mo, I got a 15% discount code via work for Evans and it was already in the sale so got £150 off the orignal asking price, really love the look of the clean, simple lines too - will take for a test ride later and report back!


----------



## Dom_500 (19 Aug 2014)

so since i started riding again at the beginning of June i am up to about 400km and so far managed to lose 8lbs so i am very pleased would like to hit a stone lost by my holiday on 13th September so going to start trying to throw in some bigger weekend rides.


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Aug 2014)

Well, just back from my first try of single speed riding.

Very happy with the bike, feels strong yet not too heavy and the upright riding position was nice. The single gear was quite a shock to the system though, it reminded me of my first ride nearly 2 years ago where it nearly killed me! I think riding single speed will increase my fitness more than my road bike, now just to pluck up the courage to turn the wheel around and give it a go fixed.

Ride and a pic of bike on strava - http://www.strava.com/activities/182530304


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Aug 2014)

I made it up Box hill today.  Stupid garmin didn't record the first half of the ride (including box hill).  The view from the summit was definitely worth it. I also managed to have my first clipless moment on the way back. Just next to a bus stop. 
Here is hubby's ride, because mine only showed half of it.
http://www.strava.com/activities/182535971


----------



## Coggy (19 Aug 2014)

Fastest average speed by a mile of 16.6mph achieved tonight. 

Getting out regularly definitely has it's rewards. 


https://www.strava.com/activities/182506856


----------



## bash 73 (19 Aug 2014)

well done coggy been out myself tonight http://www.strava.com/activities/182535675
less wind just terrible headaches


----------



## Coggy (19 Aug 2014)

bash 73 said:


> well done coggy been out myself tonight http://www.strava.com/activities/182535675
> less wind just terrible headaches




Excellent stuff !

Apart from the headaches !


----------



## bash 73 (19 Aug 2014)

Thanks i have been riding now for about 6 weeks and have found that if i am planning on going out to eat quite well with carbs, that is what i did today and felt great apart from the headaches. Im planning a 35 mile ride in the next few weeks with an elevation gain of 1300ft so to give me a goal. Have you joined a club or ride with friends


----------



## moo (19 Aug 2014)

Getting a bit chilly riding home from work at midnight lately. Guess it's time to invest in some winter gear already


----------



## Coggy (19 Aug 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Thanks i have been riding now for about 6 weeks and have found that if i am planning on going out to eat quite well with carbs, that is what i did today and felt great apart from the headaches. Im planning a 35 mile ride in the next few weeks with an elevation gain of 1300ft so to give me a goal. Have you joined a club or ride with friends




I ride alone mostly to be honest. At first went out with a mate but his football season has started again now and I actually enjoy riding solo now.


----------



## Eribiste (20 Aug 2014)

moo said:


> Getting a bit chilly riding home from work at midnight lately. Guess it's time to invest in some winter gear already



It's a bit cool in the mornings too on my ride to work, but warmer in the afternoon. Must rush out and buy some arm warmers.


----------



## Torvi (20 Aug 2014)

woke up 6:30 in the morning felt like if i wont do something ill explode so i went for a nice and bit cold run at 7 after i ate medium sized breakfast and drank alot of water 

I was wearing long tracksuit trouses, long sleeved shirt and fat wool sweater, i havent sweated that much nonetheless because it was really chilly i could see my breath most of the way, route was nice and hilly i challenged a bus midway and beaten it uphill 

route:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5720845
miles: 9,7
time: 40 mins
avg: ~12mph
highest: 36mph

on the last downhill my pc failed and stopped counting how much speed i do but i couldn't be asked to fix it and decided to just fix it at home which is now 

now pardon me i have to get a shower and some tea


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Since I started riding regularly again I notice that I am looking out my windows to check the wind in the trees much more often, like I used to do.



First thing I do in a morning is look out of the window to see if it has rained in the night, see if it is raining and see how strong the wind looks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2014)

Heigue'r said:


> Discovered strava segments earlier, adds a whole new dimension to going for a spin



Now join in the challenges and the cyclechat club and your transition to the dark side will be complete


----------



## Trevor_P (20 Aug 2014)

@bash 73 I've been riding since April, riding with someone else, I find that either I'm waiting for them, or I'm trying too hard to keep up. Solo, I can judge how I feel a lot better. I seem to get more from the rides that way. Bigger groups are quite scary too. Knowing that someone might be riding on your back wheel I find daunting. It's a responsibility I'm not up to yet.


----------



## Coggy (20 Aug 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @bash 73 I've been riding since April, riding with someone else, I find that either I'm waiting for them, or I'm trying too hard to keep up. Solo, I can judge how I feel a lot better. I seem to get more from the rides that way. Bigger groups are quite scary too. Knowing that someone might be riding on your back wheel I find daunting. It's a responsibility I'm not up to yet.



I agree with all of this.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Aug 2014)

Feeling good 

Fastest avg for me so far;

http://www.strava.com/activities/182804365

Yes I know there is only 135 ft of climbing but I'm very happy. Getting closer to that 20 mile avg! 
Nearly ready to turn up to an Evesham Wheelers TT (one of my personal goals).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Aug 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @bash 73 I've been riding since April, riding with someone else, I find that either I'm waiting for them, or I'm trying too hard to keep up. Solo, I can judge how I feel a lot better. I seem to get more from the rides that way. Bigger groups are quite scary too. Knowing that someone might be riding on your back wheel I find daunting. It's a responsibility I'm not up to yet.


I have that problem just riding with my OH... he sits way too close to my rear wheel for my liking because I know he is not paying enough attention and if something happens (or my asthma suddenly plays up, or my bad leg hurts) he will _and has_ run into the back of me repeatedly. Yet when I am out with another of my riding partners, it is not a problem with him because I know he pays enough attention. I think it depends entirely on knowing the person you are riding with!


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Aug 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @bash 73 I've been riding since April, riding with someone else, I find that either I'm waiting for them, or I'm trying too hard to keep up. Solo, I can judge how I feel a lot better. I seem to get more from the rides that way. Bigger groups are quite scary too. Knowing that someone might be riding on your back wheel I find daunting. It's a responsibility I'm not up to yet.


I love training with someone who is younger and fitter/faster than me, it forces me to push myself harder for longer and this in turns gets me faster.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I love training with someone who is younger and fitter/faster than me, it forces me to push myself harder for longer and this in turns gets me faster.


true - though sadly the person I sometimes cycle with is neither younger or fitter, just faster than me!


----------



## Trevor_P (20 Aug 2014)

@BrianEvesham when I want that kind of challenge, I'll frequent popular local routes and wait for a group to come along. Then I can push hard to try and keep up, and in some cases lately actually drop them. 

Last Saturday, someone mistook me for a member of their group and sat on my back wheel for six or seven miles, till we got to a climb. At the top I stopped and waited, and waited. Eventually he arrived and realised that I wasn't part off the group. We had quite a chat whilst waiting for the rest of his group to arrive. It was a bit unfair of me, as they had done 60+ miles at the time and I had only done 20. Still it felt good though.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Aug 2014)

Another ride in COrnwall today
Started off through Delbole, some fuel was on the road and it felt very greasy

Did a back way in to Boscastle and then to Tintagel, and cut the ride short due to threatening rain.
23.6 miles with 2116 feet of climbing at average speed of only 12.2 mph
Feet per mile is nearly as much as the first cornish ride 89.7 
Just enjoying the hills
http://www.strava.com/activities/182830540


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Another ride in COrnwall today
> Started off through Delbole, some fuel was on the road and it felt very greasy
> 
> Did a back way in to Boscastle and then to Tintagel, and cut the ride short due to threatening rain.
> ...



You are just weird.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2014)

Distance: 14.83 mi
Time: 1:03:20 h:m:s
Average Speed: 14.05 mph
Elevation Gain: 382 ft

Got out/legs felt heavy/bit slow really/cest la vie.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2014)

Just a bit more on the heavy legs bit.

Since getting back on my bike in May following 5 months off due to illness I have tried to not push it and build up slowly for the balance of 2014 - I seem to have lost about 0.6mph av' speed which is ok. Not that I am exactly a high speed bod anyway!

I am a bit concerned about hills at the moment.

Today I did about 120m at 9.3% grade (as part of a longer ascent) according to Strava and it felt like climbing Everest - managed to keep up just a tad under 6mph in 36/28 without getting out of the saddle. But crikey I was feeling it even though it was not far to travel and whilst steep-ish it was hardly massively steep.

Not sure if it is weakness from my illness or whether I am just lousy at getting up hills.

Thinking about getting smaller gears maybe drop the small from 36 - 34 and whack a 12-30 on the back. Not sure it will make a lot of difference though looking at gear ratios - any thoughts anyone?

Maybe I should just keep on trying to get more miles in.


----------



## Coggy (20 Aug 2014)

6 New PR's and an average above 16 mph again for me tonight.

This is getting addictive now !

By the way I know it is pathetically flat terrain around here 

https://www.strava.com/activities/182987808


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2014)

Coggy said:


> 6 New PR's and an average above 16 mph again for me tonight.
> 
> This is getting addictive now !
> 
> ...



It all still counts!


----------



## Effyb4 (20 Aug 2014)

@Coggy nothing wrong with flat. It's mostly flat where I live, but there are hills if I choose to find them.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a bit more on the heavy legs bit.
> 
> Since getting back on my bike in May following 5 months off due to illness I have tried to not push it and build up slowly for the balance of 2014 - I seem to have lost about 0.6mph av' speed which is ok. Not that I am exactly a high speed bod anyway!
> 
> ...



Nice to see you back on the bike though Spokey, the fitness will come, as it usually does.

Ive been 4 weeks off the bike, with RL stuff, work and then rain on every off day getting in the way. Took the opportunity today to go out and while I have found Richmond Park to be pretty easy when Ive been riding quite a bit, today it felt like Satan himself had coated the tarmac with the sins of 10,000 wretched souls.

Got stuck on the nice flat bit behind a car on both laps, stuck sucking in exhaust fumes while they dithered and dallied about whether to overtake a cyclist. I had overtaken an 8 year old half a mile before, and while cruising behind the car noticed he was drafting off me... Got to the bike shop roundabout, car turned one way, and I put the hammer down, only to find the 8 year old had a much bigger, and heavier hammer and shot past me. Aha I thought, he's going too quick too soon! Sawyers Hill will catch the scally unawares and then....oh he's disappeared over the horizon.

So I stopped and took some photos of deer.












Once the deer started getting a little twitchy and began headbutting each other, I took my leave and headed to the cafe, whereupon a young lady walked into my bike as it rested against the stand causing the bike to fall over. She just looked and walked off, not a hint of an apology as I sat, cup in hand, open mouthed. Pedals scratched, brakes needed a slight realignment, but no major damage done, save my hope for humanity taking another denting.

On the way to Hill O' Doom I got overtaken by a Rasta, which certainly wasn't as bad as the 8 year old, as he was pretty damned chiselled. And he wasn't 8 years old.

The ride felt tougher than usual, pretty much a given since I'm not riding enough for it to be of much benefit to me, but my average speed wasn't bad at all, given how much effort it felt it took to move forwards!

Hope everyone is well, and I haven't missed any juicy gossip recently?

http://app.strava.com/activities/183003795


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2014)

@Nomadski Sounds like a decent ride. Love the deer pics. I like the idea of a go-faster-rasta


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Nice to see you back on the bike though Spokey, the fitness will come, as it usually does.
> 
> Ive been 4 weeks off the bike, with RL stuff, work and then rain on every off day getting in the way. Took the opportunity today to go out and while I have found Richmond Park to be pretty easy when Ive been riding quite a bit, today it felt like Satan himself had coated the tarmac with the sins of 10,000 wretched souls.
> 
> ...



I like the way you hid behind your bike for the bottom photo


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a bit more on the heavy legs bit.
> 
> Since getting back on my bike in May following 5 months off due to illness I have tried to not push it and build up slowly for the balance of 2014 - I seem to have lost about 0.6mph av' speed which is ok. Not that I am exactly a high speed bod anyway!
> 
> ...


It's bound to take a while to build back up again......something I'm not looking forward to either! My gearing gives me a 34/28 for climbing and it gets up most apart from the occasional really steep ramp. Thought about trying a 12-30 cassette too if the derailleur would take it.


----------



## RWright (20 Aug 2014)

My compact is also 34/28 for the lowest. It does ok for me most of the time. If my smallest on the front was 36 I would probably want a 30 on the rear if I were riding hills with very much grade. If the rear derailleur would handle it.


----------



## Razzle (20 Aug 2014)

14.2 miles for me today - http://www.strava.com/activities/183011066

14.2mi Distance
51:41 Moving Time
860ft Elevation (?)
54 Suffer Score

The segment "All about your bottle!!!" certainly is that! http://www.strava.com/activities/183011066/analysis/1958/2302

Had the hammer down coming off the tight left hander, just topping 40mph and a nice farmer with his trailer full of sheep decides to appear from round the corner, bloody yanked the brakes so hard its the quickest I ever had to stop! heheh

Daz


----------



## Nomadski (20 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like the way you hid behind your bike for the bottom photo



I'd like to say I was being artsy, but the deer were being quite aggressive as they munched the grass closer towards me, so hiding probably isnt far from the truth!



Mo1959 said:


> It's bound to take a while to build back up again......something I'm not looking forward to either! My gearing gives me a 34/28 for climbing and it gets up most apart from the occasional really steep ramp. Thought about trying a 12-30 cassette too if the derailleur would take it.





RWright said:


> My compact is also 34/28 for the lowest. It does ok for me most of the time. If my smallest on the front was 36 I would probably want a 30 on the rear if I were riding hills with very much grade. If the rear derailleur would handle it.



Same here with the 34/28. Must say I wouldn't mind a little extra when going up the likes of Leith Hill.


----------



## RWright (20 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> I'd like to say I was being artsy, but the deer were being quite aggressive as they munched the grass closer towards me, so hiding probably isnt far from the truth!.


 
I would have been a little nervous too if I got that close to the deer and they didn't flee. I would have probably gone the other way when they started head butting. 

Bummer about your bike, glad it wasn't worse


----------



## bpsmith (20 Aug 2014)

Coggy said:


> 6 New PR's and an average above 16 mph again for me tonight.
> 
> This is getting addictive now !
> 
> ...



It's flat for everyone else on those segments too remember!


----------



## Stonechat (20 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> I'd like to say I was being artsy, but the deer were being quite aggressive as they munched the grass closer towards me, so hiding probably isnt far from the truth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need my 34/32 for those tougher hills


----------



## Eribiste (20 Aug 2014)

I've been doing a bit of commuting lately, getting the miles in as prep for the McMillan Shakespeare 100k in September. I didn't feel so chipper yesterday afternoon, so I did this morning's ride as a recovery ride at a more gentlemanly pace, 25 kph as opposed to my normal 27. The afternoon's ride felt better, so my restraint might have helped. I really must drink more water before a ride too, something I regularly neglect to do!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> It's bound to take a while to build back up again......something I'm not looking forward to either! My gearing gives me a 34/28 for climbing and it gets up most apart from the occasional really steep ramp. Thought about trying a 12-30 cassette too if the derailleur would take it.



I can easily fit a 34T inner instead of the 36T - so will prob' try that and then if I need more I can change the cassette/chain when they get knackered.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Just a bit more on the heavy legs bit.
> 
> Since getting back on my bike in May following 5 months off due to illness I have tried to not push it and build up slowly for the balance of 2014 - I seem to have lost about 0.6mph av' speed which is ok. Not that I am exactly a high speed bod anyway!
> 
> ...


You're doing well, strength and more speed on hills will come with practice


----------



## bpsmith (21 Aug 2014)

Travel home from holiday this afternoon. The only thing I have missed is the bike!

Other than that, I would gladly stay here tbh, although the hills around here are all extreme from beach to mountain in a short distance!


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Aug 2014)

Just been out with OH (boys with their Gran).
http://www.strava.com/activities/183273183
That's her 5th day on the trot out riding, she really has got the bug now, even ordered her own Garmin200 !


Now I have a confession to make, I'd like to nominate myself for a numptty award;

I was walking out the door with my bike out to start a ride yesterday when Sue started laughing hysterically calling me back in, "what what what !" Says I somewhat annoyed now.
I had my bibs on inside out  With a very fetching pale blue gel pad it did look very funny.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Just been out with OH (boys with their Gran).
> http://www.strava.com/activities/183273183
> That's her 5th day on the trot out riding, she really has got the bug now, even ordered her own Garmin200 !
> 
> ...


Can't believe she didn't whip out the phone to get a snap so we could all see it!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2014)

Solid rain all day - still chucking it down out there.

Ordered 34T inner from Wiggle - will be here tomorrow,

My lowest gear is currently 36x28 and my new lowest will be 34x28 which is almost exactly the same as 36x30 so same effect as fitting a new (12-30) cassette - will save the latter until the current cassette is worn out,


----------



## Razzle (21 Aug 2014)

Just got back in and showered from this 24miler: http://www.strava.com/activities/183479503

24.2mi Distance
1:19:49 Moving Time
650ft Elevation (?)
70 Suffer Score


Wasn't particulary hilly just a nice hard session on the legs, was cold, which lead me to feeling the twitches of cramp from quite early on, but just pushed though it.

I need leg warmers and lights, anyone recommend?

Daz


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Just got back in and showered from this 24miler: http://www.strava.com/activities/183479503
> 
> 24.2mi Distance
> 1:19:49 Moving Time
> ...


I've got the dhb regulate light arm & leg warmers which are ideal for spring/autumn rides, although having said that it was cold enough for a base layer today on a very similar ride to yours!

http://www.strava.com/activities/183345220


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> I've got the dhb regulate light arm & leg warmers which are ideal for spring/autumn rides, although having said that it was cold enough for a base layer today on a very similar ride to yours!
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/183345220


On Wednesday's ride I wore a softshell jacket (being away had not got all my stuff here)


----------



## huwsparky (21 Aug 2014)

Picked up my bike last Friday and done 4 rides so far. This was my first ride and one that has scarred me!!! 1 mile of 8% wasn't such a good idea

Check out my 12.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/181073483


----------



## RWright (22 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Picked up my bike last Friday and done 4 rides so far. This was my first ride and one that has scarred me!!! 1 mile of 8% wasn't such a good idea
> 
> Check out my 12.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/181073483


 
Nice job on that hill. Hell of a first ride. That hill would probably make me cry at the fitness level I am at right now.

@Razzle Myself and a lot of others use Cree T6 headlights. They seem to be a lot of light for the money. I also have a Cyglolite that is a little nicer setup but it cost significantly more than the T6's do. Here is a thread on the T6s http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/ There may even be some later and greater models out there now, that I am not aware of, I haven't checked in a while. For taillights I use Cateye Omni 3's. Seem to work fine for me.

It was hard making myself go out this evening, I wasn't feeling it today but was glad I went out, even though I chose to do the easier last mile route. Just one of those days on my normal workout track.


----------



## si_c (22 Aug 2014)

Went for a long ride (for me anyway) yesterday, nice flat route, using a canal tow-path for about half, and then down the trans-penine for a short run.

Didn't intend to stay out that long, but was enjoying myself  suffered a bit today though 

http://app.strava.com/activities/183083712

Couldn't have done that a couple of months ago.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Picked up my bike last Friday and done 4 rides so far. This was my first ride and one that has scarred me!!! 1 mile of 8% wasn't such a good idea
> 
> Check out my 12.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/181073483


Probably a bit !much too soon
You'll toughen up eventually


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Picked up my bike last Friday and done 4 rides so far. This was my first ride and one that has scarred me!!! 1 mile of 8% wasn't such a good idea
> 
> Check out my 12.6 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/181073483


Well done. If you can do that kind of climbing on only your fourth ride, you obviously have some talent for this cycling malarky!


----------



## Hop3y (22 Aug 2014)

So I've nearly marked the first month of commuting. It's only 7KM there and back on the canal but since moving to my new place, I've needed the motivation as me and the missus share a car.

Set myself a segment of my route in, in an aid to always try and better myself. Stuck in a lul for a while but beat it this morning by some stretch.

http://www.strava.com/activities/183647210

Done so far this month;
Distance 309.1 km
Rides 44
Biggest Ride 17.0 km
Biggest Climb 92 m


----------



## Razzle (22 Aug 2014)

Pain in the back side off my knee this morning. Need to have a read up later on possible causes...


----------



## Scoosh (22 Aug 2014)

2 articles might give you some help: this one and Pt 2 here.


----------



## Coggy (22 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Pain in the back side off my knee this morning. Need to have a read up later on possible causes...



Used to get that

Lower your seat a bit and check cleat positioning. That solved it for me.


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Nice job on that hill. Hell of a first ride. That hill would probably make me cry at the fitness level I am at right now.



In not fit either! We live in quite a hilly area and if I'm going to veer off the main road there are climbs everywhere!



Stonechat said:


> Probably a bit !much too soon
> You'll toughen up eventually



I hope I will, good satisfaction after getting to the top but hard for me at the moment! Onwards and upwards...



Mo1959 said:


> Well done. If you can do that kind of climbing on only your fourth ride, you obviously have some talent for this cycling malarky!



You didn't see the state of me at the top... Haha


----------



## Robjps (22 Aug 2014)

Well I completed my first 6 weeks of cycling and I have covered around 150 miles in total ! I am much fitter and most importantly for me I have lost nearly a stone 
I am totally hooked on cycling and would advise anyone thinking about it to just do it! You wont regret it


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

Robjps said:


> Well I completed my first 6 weeks of cycling and I have covered around 150 miles in total ! I am much fitter and most importantly for me I have lost nearly a stone
> I am totally hooked on cycling and would advise anyone thinking about it to just do it! You wont regret it



Well done.

Top advice there. Much more fun than running etc IMO.


----------



## Hop3y (22 Aug 2014)

Robjps said:


> Well I completed my first 6 weeks of cycling and I have covered around 150 miles in total ! I am much fitter and most importantly for me I have lost nearly a stone
> I am totally hooked on cycling and would advise anyone thinking about it to just do it! You wont regret it



Good work.


----------



## rubberlegs (22 Aug 2014)

This is my 3rd ride, I've only owned a bike one week now  
http://www.strava.com/activities/183681817


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2014)

Loads of proper newbies appearing in here now  to you all.


----------



## stevey (22 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Loads of proper newbies appearing in here now  to you all.



By the time i get back on a bike i'll be a newbie 

Welcome to all the new guys/gals


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> By the time i get back on a bike i'll be a newbie
> 
> Welcome to all the new guys/gals



Was reading about your tough times on another thread (insurance/medical one?) - hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. If you can do that kind of climbing on only your fourth ride, you obviously have some talent for this cycling malarky!



Unlike most of us 

Good to see you getting on a trainer/exercise bike Mo, how's the collarbone healing?


----------



## stevey (22 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was reading about your tough times on another thread (insurance/medical one?) - hope everything works out for you.



Thanks @Supersuperleeds Just takes time they don't rush these things


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2014)

Oh bugger!

Did 27.8 miles @ 14.76mph - abandoned ride 3.1 miles from home due to PF visit. Could've been much worse.

Found out that there is nowhere to safely fix punctures on very skinny lanes with hedges right up to the road edge so called in Team Support (AKA Lovely Wife) who whizzed out in the car with my trainers so that I could walk home.

Quite a nice walk though - very pleasant.

New chainring has arrived - the DPD man stopped on the lane to the house as he recognised me so I saved him a little journey.

Cycling - fun/interesting!

Hope you all had/have good  today.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Unlike most of us
> 
> Good to see you getting on a trainer/exercise bike Mo, how's the collarbone healing?


Getting there slowly. Stopped wearing the sling at the beginning of the week. Mostly feels ok with just the odd twinge. Got some more physio exercises today. I actually tried jogging for a bit on my walk this morning but the shoulder is a bit achy so better not overdo it. Just back my second walk so that will be around 8.6 miles walked so far with maybe another little one after tea so at least I am still exercising to some extent.


----------



## Crosstrailer (22 Aug 2014)

Beginner again....

Put up close to 900 miles on my bike, but up until two weeks ago something like 15 miles total in 2014. Pretty pathetic, put on loads of weight, not fit and need to do something about it.

Have done a couple of short 5 milers to get me back into it then did an 18 miler two days ago which I was pretty happy with. Since then it hurts to even sit down :-(

Just need to get back into the swing if things and I'm sure I'll be fine again. 

Gave my bike a thorough strip and clean today, happy to be back.

Well done to all who are just getting started !


----------



## si_c (22 Aug 2014)

Crosstrailer said:


> Beginner again....
> Since then it hurts to even sit down :-(



I feel your pain...


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2014)

Enjoyed my hols, but was desperate for a ride, despite arriving home at 2am and getting little sleep.

Left the Garmin off, and logged with iPhone in back pocket. Very windy and didn't push it. Then decided to move to quieter roads further from the coast to avoid the wind. Went very casually, with no idea if my speed obviously, and got surprised by the small climbs on roads I have never done.

Found myself in the top 10% without any effort at all. Does make you wonder if trying to hard can actually hurt your performance at times.

https://www.strava.com/activities/183769790


----------



## Hop3y (22 Aug 2014)

The commute home is 6.2km and I've been hankering for a route to stretch my legs. I'm jealous of all you roadies but had a good run after a good week at work. 

Padiham bypass isn't the most cycle friendly road in Lancashire to say the least. 

Was going for myfirst 250km August MTS badge, (250km in a month) and I've finished 0.6km short today. Never mind, can do it next week

http://www.strava.com/activities/183814910


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Enjoyed my hols, but was desperate for a ride, despite arriving home at 2am and getting little sleep.
> 
> Left the Garmin off, and logged with iPhone in back pocket. Very windy and didn't push it. Then decided to move to quieter roads further from the coast to avoid the wind. Went very casually, with no idea if my speed obviously, and got surprised by the small climbs on roads I have never done.
> 
> ...



Good stuff!

I'd love to have a chance to ride that nice long flat bit at the front of the route!


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I'd love to have a chance to ride that nice long flat bit at the front of the route!



It's along towards the coastal path. Nice and flat, yes, windy like you wouldn't believe. Sometimes you get lucky, but not often and it's usually a cross wind from the sea. You don't get to fight a headwind and reap the tailwind on return very often either.

All good fun though, and very nice to look at, if you're not taking it too seriously.


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/183769790



Nice little route that, wish I could travel as far as that and only have to climb less than 500ft!

I'm only just up the cost too.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2014)

If I had not done the loop on the right hand side of the map, then the climbing would be far less too.

I am lucky enough to have that route to Llanelli and on to Burry Port. I could also go the other way towards the Mumbles and also relatively flat feeling, although Garmin shows it not be be quite as flat.

I could go in between the two and go up and down various grades of hills around the undulating Gower. Could also go more inland and get seriously hefty hills within a few miles too.

Positioned very well for varying the routes in fairness.

Where are you then @huwsparky btw?


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Where are you then @huwsparky btw?



I live about 1.5 miles outside the coastal village of Llangrannog. Not far from New Quay which you have more than likely heard of.


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2014)

Heard of Llangrannog too. Nice area of the world that, fair play!


----------



## huwsparky (22 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Heard of Llangrannog too. Nice area of the world that, fair play!



Yep, we are lucky really. Mumbles, Gower not bad either!!

You ever been to Cwmtydu on the cost between Llangrannog and New Quay? That's where you wanna go climbing! Haha


----------



## bpsmith (22 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Yep, we are lucky really. Mumbles, Gower not bad either!!
> 
> You ever been to Cwmtydu on the cost between Llangrannog and New Quay? That's where you wanna go climbing! Haha



My Brother has, walking, and said it would be a challenge on a bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2014)

Busy day ahead but snuck in a quickie first thing this morning.

8.87 miles @ 14.37 mph av'.

Legs are feeling really heavy though - not sure why.

New 34 inner got me up my big 'home' hill slightly easier - result!

Yesterdays squeak (traced to LH shoe cleat bolts) has gone - result 2!

Puncture repair stayed repaired - result 3!

Have a good day all.


----------



## huwsparky (23 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> My Brother has, walking, and said it would be a challenge on a bike.



Took in Cwmtydu and Llangrannog amongst other climbs in this mornings outing. Hard work again today! Didn't have a very good run between me and one of the others having problems but all good fun and more importantly I can feel gradual improvement.

Check out my 19.3 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/184049278


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Took in Cwmtydu and Llangrannog amongst other climbs in this mornings outing. Hard work again today! Didn't have a very good run between me and one of the others having problems but all good fun and more importantly I can feel gradual improvement.
> 
> Check out my 19.3 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/184049278



Some chunky climbs there!


----------



## Coggy (23 Aug 2014)

A new 40 mile route for me this morning. 

Lots of unknowns and unexpected climbs that brought my recent average down slightly but a beautiful ride and felt I could have done another 20+ comfortably but had to get home before 1 pm. 

I really feel comfortable on my new bike and regular riding is now paying dividends I feel. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/184115081


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Aug 2014)

I had a lovely ride to Rochester today with hubby. The sun shone and Rochester was beautiful. It is so nice to have a change of scenery. I have to say that Kent is a wee bit more hilly than Essex though. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/184224043
http://www.strava.com/activities/184224016


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I had a lovely ride to Rochester today with hubby. The sun shone and Rochester was beautiful. It is so nice to have a change of scenery. I have to say that Kent is a wee bit more hilly than Essex though.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/184224043
> http://www.strava.com/activities/184224016



Nice ride.

I lived in Gravesend for a lot of my earlier years and, as a young teenager, I used to swim in that canal you rode by - didn't worry about mucky water back then!


----------



## bpsmith (23 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Took in Cwmtydu and Llangrannog amongst other climbs in this mornings outing. Hard work again today! Didn't have a very good run between me and one of the others having problems but all good fun and more importantly I can feel gradual improvement.
> 
> Check out my 19.3 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/184049278



Hefty climbs there. Every segment is a Cat 4! Not many on there for a reason. 

You need to set up more segments along the route.


----------



## huwsparky (23 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Hefty climbs there. Every segment is a Cat 4! Not many on there for a reason.
> 
> You need to set up more segments along the route.



Strava segments you mean? Don't know how to do my own. Maybe I'll have to have a better look at it.


----------



## bpsmith (23 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Strava segments you mean? Don't know how to do my own. Maybe I'll have to have a better look at it.



Really easy. Just go to your ride and choose Create New Segment at the bottom. Then follow the screens.


----------



## Trevor_P (23 Aug 2014)

Not getting enough riding time in of late, with the back and work taking their tolls. Managed a fifty today, but fell like some of the gains have been lost.

http://www.strava.com/activities/184240220


----------



## Effyb4 (24 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> I lived in Gravesend for a lot of my earlier years and, as a young teenager, I used to swim in that canal you rode by - didn't worry about mucky water back then!


 
Not sure I'd want to swim in it today. It looked very green and murky yesterday.


----------



## RWright (24 Aug 2014)

Went for a midnight ride last night (my internet connection was squirrely and I was bored), it felt great, temperature was perfect with just a slight nice breeze. I would have stayed out longer but I hadn't charged the light battery in a while so I had to come on in after 16 miles.


----------



## bash 73 (24 Aug 2014)

Went out yesterday afternoon and got soaked in the first part of the ride and was nearly dry by the time I got in. It was my longest so far and well pleased when I made it home.also first time I've been rained on!
http://www.strava.com/activities/184296783


----------



## huwsparky (24 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Went for a midnight ride last night (my internet connection was squirrely and I was bored), it felt great, temperature was perfect with just a slight nice breeze. I would have stayed out longer but I hadn't charged the light battery in a while so I had to come on in after 16 miles.



What kind of roads were you riding? The thought alone scares me!


----------



## moo (24 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> What kind of roads were you riding? The thought alone scares me!



I do an hour or so of commuting at midnight during the week. A good portion is via unlit winding roads. I find these safer at night as both you and oncoming motorists have ample warning from your lights. During the day, when you approach a tight corner with no visibility you're hoping there isn't an idiot speeding around it.


----------



## RWright (24 Aug 2014)

huwsparky said:


> What kind of roads were you riding? The thought alone scares me!


 I am going out some two lane roads for a mile or so, hitting a fast highway, then getting off it to a new fast bypass, then coming back up it for a ways to get onto a closed section of the bypass. I get about 8 or 9 miles (down and back) of new fresh four lane highway with zero traffic on it.

I feel at least as secure if not more so at night with good lights than I do during the day at least as far as with cars. As for deer, dogs and the boogeyman, they can come out of the dark pretty quickly so you have to keep your eyes open. A strong headlight makes things very nice. I even rode into town tonight before I went home. Probably didn't pass more than four or five cars up and back that two mile stretch. 
I wouldn't hesitate to ride country roads around here at night with good lights. It does take a little getting used to but I like it.


----------



## huwsparky (24 Aug 2014)

Gonna have to give it a bash. What lights you guys using?

Sound way more fun than sitting on a trainer during the winter months!


----------



## RWright (24 Aug 2014)

I have a Cyglolite and a few Cree T6s. They all work nice but the Crees put out just as much light and cost a lot less. There is a big thread in the accessories section of CC about them.


----------



## huwsparky (24 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> I have a Cyglolite and a few Cree T6s. They all work nice but the Crees put out just as much light and cost a lot less. There is a big thread in the accessories section of CC about them.



Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Heigue'r (24 Aug 2014)

Well after posting to do a 10 miler last week it didnt happen, this morning it did .it was tough and what id consider quite hilly, not sure how to upload the strava, feeling chuffed, was beaten twice and had to get off, bith times not far from the top, ive discovered the best part about going up a hill is coming down the other side,41mph, very very enjoyable, time for a cup of tea


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2014)

Heigue'r said:


> Well after posting to do a 10 miler last week it didnt happen, this morning it did .it was tough and what id consider quite hilly, not sure how to upload the strava, feeling chuffed, was beaten twice and had to get off, bith times not far from the top, ive discovered the best part about going up a hill is coming down the other side,41mph, very very enjoyable, time for a cup of tea



Keep at it!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Aug 2014)

Hi guys
Some good riding going on recently, well done folks . 
Has anybody else had trouble with Garmin Connect not uploading to Strava today? Or am I just being impatient with wanting to see my data?


----------



## morrisman (24 Aug 2014)

Well after 9 days off due to Whitby Folk Week I went out today for a cheeky 28 miles and found my riding had suffered a lot less than it did after the same break last year. But, as it was chilly today, I have discovered the down side of weight loss, my winter long bibs are very big on me now, so off shopping soon 

http://www.strava.com/activities/184593306


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (24 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Hi guys
> Some good riding going on recently, well done folks .
> Has anybody else had trouble with Garmin Connect not uploading to Strava today? Or am I just being impatient with wanting to see my data?



Scrap that. It's there now. Just being impatient I guess. 

Take care folks


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2014)

morrisman said:


> Well after 9 days off due to Whitby Folk Week I went out today for a cheeky 28 miles and found my riding had suffered a lot less than it did after the same break last year. But, as it was chilly today, *I have discovered the down side of weight loss, my winter long bibs are very big on me now, so off shopping soon*
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/184593306



Any excuse!


----------



## BrynCP (24 Aug 2014)

Went for something a bit different today. Decided to try some "climbs".

Ok, they're not the biggest climbs, this being Hull area, but here is the normal profile (metres) of a 40 mile ride:







And here is today's:






I struggled a bit, and my knees can still feel it! Ignoring the first gradual ascent, I managed the 1st and 3rd in one go, which I surprised myself, the sharper climb in the middle I had to stop twice, the worst thing was actually coming back down it (it's a dead end) and I constantly felt like I was going to roll over! I never let go of the brakes.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2014)

BrynCP said:


> Went for something a bit different today. Decided to try some "climbs".
> 
> Ok, they're not the biggest climbs, this being Hull area, but here is the normal profile (metres) of a 40 mile ride:
> 
> ...



You lucky begger. I wish it was that flat here.


----------



## BrynCP (24 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You lucky begger. I wish it was that flat here.


It's nice, but does mean even the slightest incline can seem like a mountain!

I want to improve the climbs because I think it's the next thing I need to do to increase my fitness. I am not kidding myself I will breeze up like some cyclists, I am still overweight, but hopefully if I do that loop once a week it will be a start!


----------



## bash 73 (24 Aug 2014)

Hi Huwsparky they were undulating roads with some decent climbs and quick good descents which was fun. Also the sense of achievement when i finished was fantastic and a bit of a mental breakthrough as in the middle of july there was no way i thought i could ride that far.
Its become addictive swell


----------



## moo (24 Aug 2014)

Went out with the intention to do my first metric 200 today. I had to turn back early due to stomach cramp and a knee issue. Still managed 87 miles, so plenty of cake for tea 

My brother weighing 18st and cycling for about a month just did a 20 mile ride with 1500ft of climbing at 14.5mph avg. I'm going to need to up my game for when he loses that extra padding


----------



## Stonechat (24 Aug 2014)

Back from Cornwall yesterday
Did three rides while away
Total of 77.5 miles with 6347 feet of climbing
Not fast
Come back with things to do
Will try to get out maybe Tues


----------



## stevey (24 Aug 2014)

My little ride after a month off still sore around the rib area left knee a bit sore now but good to get out.

http://www.strava.com/activities/184593790
Currently riding my winter hack 16 sp it's friggin horrible compared to the old Dolan....


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> My little ride after a month off still sore around the rib area left knee a bit sore now but good to get out.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/184593790
> Currently riding my winter hack 16 sp it's friggin horrible compared to the old Dolan....


Good to see you back out @stevey


----------



## Justinslow (24 Aug 2014)

Had my road bike (ventura cp50) since last weekend, since then I've completed 72 miles in bits and bobs when time and kids allow, with rides up to 18 miles. Im 43, 12 stone 2 and consider myself reasonably fit although I haven't covered many miles in the last few years so have probably hit it a bit hard and a bit quick but it kind of grabs you and you just want to go out again and again! Legs feel a bit heavy now so with rain forecast on and off for a couple of days will have some days off.
I'm using strava and getting caught up in trying to do quick miles and set "pr's" which is probably a bit silly, I've realised you can't keep up a high pace when you're starting out as you just don't have the leg strength, I think I'm going to take it a bit easier from now on and just enjoy the views. Cheers, justin.


----------



## stevey (24 Aug 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Good to see you back out @stevey



Thank you @Goonerobes was going up the bloody wall.... Something simple like riding a bike has really bought it home how much pleasure/freedom it gives a person.


----------



## Nidge (24 Aug 2014)

Only been riding for 10 days, weather forecast is crap for the next few days so I thought I'd get out today and see if I could get into double figures, was aiming for 10-12 miles, ended up doing 18.5, was well pleased with myself. After the first 6 or 7 miles I seemed to settle into it and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I didn't want to stop 

http://www.strava.com/activities/184562735


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2014)

Nidge said:


> Only been riding for 10 days, weather forecast is crap for the next few days so I thought I'd get out today and see if I could get into double figures, was aiming for 10-12 miles, ended up doing 18.5, was well pleased with myself. After the first 6 or 7 miles I seemed to settle into it and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, I didn't want to stop
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/184562735




Well done. Good ride. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Razzle (24 Aug 2014)

Back in from a quick 14.5 to meet my 50mi/week goal.

http://www.strava.com/activities/184836602

Improvement of 3min 15secs over my last previous best 

14.3mi Distance
46:16 Moving Time
131ft Elevation
48 Suffer Score


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (24 Aug 2014)

This gives me some hope, I have only been riding properly for coming up to 2 months now, I can manage up to 15 miles ok, and enjoy it. However I have ambitions to ride further, but really not sure how to do it, as it would mean riding for about 3 hours, and not sure I can really do it. I am trying to get out 3 times a week. So thanks for the inspiration. This time next year I want to be able to say I am riding the 99.9km for our local hospital (where I work) Am I being over ambitiou??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Had my road bike (ventura cp50) since last weekend, since then I've completed 72 miles in bits and bobs when time and kids allow, with rides up to 18 miles. Im 43, 12 stone 2 and consider myself reasonably fit although I haven't covered many miles in the last few years so have probably hit it a bit hard and a bit quick but it kind of grabs you and you just want to go out again and again! Legs feel a bit heavy now so with rain forecast on and off for a couple of days will have some days off.
> *I'm using strava and getting caught up in trying to do quick miles and set "pr's" which is probably a bit silly, I've realised you can't keep up a high pace when you're starting out as you just don't have the leg strength, I think I'm going to take it a bit easier from now on and just enjoy the views.* Cheers, justin.



Good for you. I guess I'm at a cynical age but I've had a look at Strava and it doesn't do it for me - takes a bit of the fun out of it imo. Clever product though: there has to be enough users paying for Premium to make it commercially viable and the neat thing is is that both the paying and non-paying users build the product - which is of course the segments. Smart.


----------



## Razzle (24 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good for you. I guess I'm at a cynical age but I've had a look at Strava and it doesn't do it for me - takes a bit of the fun out of it imo. Clever product though: there has to be enough users paying for Premium to make it commercially viable and the neat thing is is that both the paying and non-paying users build the product - which is of course the segments. Smart.



I'm the same, smashing out the segments - got in from above ride and decided that i'm not going to be smashing out the rides but taking them at a more enjoyable pace from now on.

Set the HR zones up on my garmin after I got in, so going to concentrate on keeping in them more.

Daz


----------



## Effyb4 (25 Aug 2014)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> This gives me some hope, I have only been riding properly for coming up to 2 months now, I can manage up to 15 miles ok, and enjoy it. However I have ambitions to ride further, but really not sure how to do it, as it would mean riding for about 3 hours, and not sure I can really do it. I am trying to get out 3 times a week. So thanks for the inspiration. This time next year I want to be able to say I am riding the 99.9km for our local hospital (where I work) Am I being over ambitiou??


 
I started riding in December 2013 (only 2 miles on my first ride) and in July I managed to ride the 52 miles on the London to Southend ride. I built the mileage up slowly and took my time, not worrying too much about speed. I aimed to get out on my bike twice a week.

I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to ride 100km by next year. You have plenty of time to build up the amount of miles you are doing and riding 3 times a week you should get fitter. Why do you think you won't be able to manage 3 hours of riding? Is it time constraints or just time in the saddle that is a problem?


----------



## Justinslow (25 Aug 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good for you. I guess I'm at a cynical age but I've had a look at Strava and it doesn't do it for me - takes a bit of the fun out of it imo. Clever product though: there has to be enough users paying for Premium to make it commercially viable and the neat thing is is that both the paying and non-paying users build the product - which is of course the segments. Smart.





Razzle said:


> I'm the same, smashing out the segments - got in from above ride and decided that i'm not going to be smashing out the rides but taking them at a more enjoyable pace from now on.
> 
> Set the HR zones up on my garmin after I got in, so going to concentrate on keeping in them more.
> 
> Daz


I've fallen into the trap of trying to beat my mates on the segments almost turning every ride into a mini time trial! Crazy when I really don't have the experience or stamina to do this and I'm probably close to hurting myself by pushing too hard too soon. Must take it a bit easier from now on and just clock the miles and enjoy it.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2014)

Justinslow said:


> I've fallen into the trap of trying to beat my mates on the segments almost turning every ride into a mini time trial! Crazy when I really don't have the experience or stamina to do this and I'm probably close to hurting myself by pushing too hard too soon. Must take it a bit easier from now on and just clock the miles and enjoy it.


Yep.......careful. That's why I'm currently laid up. Trying to take a downhill segment and taking stupid risks. It's just not worth it believe me. 

...and I still get annoyed getting the "Oh, oh you've lost your QOM to whoever" emails so I'm thinking of cancelling my existing Strava account and starting a new one when I'm fit and starting all over again at a more leisurely pace and forgetting about segments.


----------



## GreigM (25 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......careful. That's why I'm currently laid up. Trying to take a downhill segment and taking stupid risks. It's just not worth it believe me.
> 
> ...and I still get annoyed getting the "Oh, oh you've lost your QOM to whoever" emails so I'm thinking of cancelling my existing Strava account and starting a new one when I'm fit and starting all over again at a more leisurely pace and forgetting about segments.



In your Strava settings go to email notifications and turn the QOM ones off


----------



## Stonechat (25 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep.......careful. That's why I'm currently laid up. Trying to take a downhill segment and taking stupid risks. It's just not worth it believe me.
> 
> ...and I still get annoyed getting the "Oh, oh you've lost your QOM to whoever" emails so I'm thinking of cancelling my existing Strava account and starting a new one when I'm fit and starting all over again at a more leisurely pace and forgetting about segments.


Don't think I weould ever try to deliberately take a downhill segment.
That doesn't mean I try to improve my downhill speed, but I am cautious
I never do particularly well on steep uphill segments and there are masses of cyclists round here so it tends to be little ridden segments are my best - or regular segments that I occasionally come down when there is a strong tailwind


----------



## puffinbilly (25 Aug 2014)

Managed to get out early 7.30ish this morning - beautiful calm cool misty Northumberland morning. Did a loop into the hills then back along the Tyne valley 53 miles in total averaging 15.3mph. I am still restricted to using my hybrid - road bike is stranded in the Lakes- just a couple of observations. On the way out I averaged 16.5mph -all roads and speed dropped off on way back with probably 15 mile of cycle path. I was surprised at how much difference even sparsely used cycle paths made to the speed - admittedly the speed was probably dropping off anyway on the way back.

PS Not been here much recently - where's Nigel


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Aug 2014)

puffinbilly said:


> Managed to get out early 7.30ish this morning - beautiful calm cool misty Northumberland morning. Did a loop into the hills then back along the Tyne valley 53 miles in total averaging 15.3mph. I am still restricted to using my hybrid - road bike is stranded in the Lakes- just a couple of observations. On the way out I averaged 16.5mph -all roads and speed dropped off on way back with probably 15 mile of cycle path. I was surprised at how much difference even sparsely used cycle paths made to the speed - admittedly the speed was probably dropping off anyway on the way back.
> 
> PS Not been here much recently - where's Nigel



Good ride!

Nigel has not been here for a week or so - we are missing his charts & ratios etc.


----------



## MattE72 (25 Aug 2014)

Just managed my first 50+ Mile ride on Sunday. Thought I'd better get at least one in before before the BHF Manchester to Blackpool Night Ride next month. What did I learn from it? Carb up before I go out and as soon as I get home! I suffered for my negligence all last night!

http://app.strava.com/activities/184682992


----------



## Trevor_P (26 Aug 2014)

Signed up for the New Forest 100 and Hellfire corner sportives this autumn. Need to sort out some warmer gear, and persuade the OH that a Dolan l'etape would help me finish them both.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Signed up for the New Forest 100 and Hellfire corner sportives this autumn. Need to sort out some warmer gear, and persuade the OH that a Dolan l'etape would help me finish them both.


Still considering the New Forest one


----------



## Harv (26 Aug 2014)

Where's Nigel. Not seen him on Strava either.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Aug 2014)

Well my two days off work it has poured down none stop. Finally decided to stop using excuses and fitted my SKS Raceblade Longs today, so at least when I look out of the window and its raining, I can let a wry smile come over my face, instead of sitting back on the sofa. As per The Rules.

Of course tomorrow its dry again, when I'm back to work.

I hate this August.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well my two days off work it has poured down none stop. Finally decided to stop using excuses and fitted my SKS Raceblade Longs today, so at least when I look out of the window and its raining, I can let a wry smile come over my face, instead of sitting back on the sofa. As per The Rules.
> 
> Of course tomorrow its dry again, when I'm back to work.
> 
> I hate this August.


at least they clip on and off quite easily...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2014)

Harv said:


> Where's Nigel. Not seen him on Strava either.


he was around last night... so he is about but just being very quiet by the looks of things....






@Nigelnaturist you ok?


----------



## bpsmith (26 Aug 2014)

Guess which way the wind was blowing?

https://www.strava.com/activities/185703842

A year on from starting and my speed into the wind was averaging 3-4 mph more tonight than the fastest I could go with the wind behind me on starting out!


----------



## Coggy (26 Aug 2014)

Harv said:


> Where's Nigel. Not seen him on Strava either.




I thought the same a few days ago. 

Holiday maybe ?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2014)

Coggy said:


> I thought the same a few days ago.
> 
> Holiday maybe ?



He is probably just busy. As SNSSO, he has been around, just not posting.


----------



## Coggy (26 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> He is probably just busy. As SNSSO, he has been around, just not posting.



But no rides registered on Strava for ages which seems unlike Nigel. Hope he is ok.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Aug 2014)

I logged my ride manually on Strava as forgot to see if my phone app works.. not sure how to share it here. But today was first real ride out for 22 years! 

here are some pics.. proof in the pudding - 3.8km of trail and tarmac. 

In front of me.. 






Behind me... 




I came up this and took pic at turn around point - 




My plan is to ride to this point and into the country park that is the entrance where I turned around today. See how far I can get, there is a nice beach entrance where cyclists sit and relax on some benches.. maybe it'll be me soon enough.


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I logged my ride manually on Strava as forgot to see if my phone app works.. not sure how to share it here. But today was first real ride out for 22 years!
> 
> My plan is to ride to this point and into the country park that is the entrance where I turned around today. See how far I can get, there is a nice beach entrance where cyclists sit and relax on some benches.. maybe it'll be me soon enough.



Nice countryside  I have to ride just to get somewhere nice from where I live  Gonna have to move!


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

si_c said:


> Nice countryside  I have to ride just to get somewhere nice from where I live  Gonna have to move!


Thanks - that is the tip of it to be honest as new to riding can't get too far yet, but hopefully share more. We moved here from home counties and I grew up in London so not naturally born in this setting. It was by design and we love it! You can do it.. go for it!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2014)

I guess Nigel will come back when he is ready

Will be Out this morning

In choosing today's route cannot get the hills I was getting in Cornwall, well back to better speeds I suppose


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Aug 2014)

Finally got out with Sue this morning (kids with Mil).

http://www.strava.com/activities/185944939

We have been out walking up the Malvern's over the BH weekend so still getting the exercise in but Monday was a complete wash out


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Finally got out with Sue this morning (kids with Mil).
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/185944939
> 
> We have been out walking up the Malvern's over the BH weekend so still getting the exercise in but Monday was a complete wash out


Just noticed your signature - well done on your weight loss  and ride today!


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Aug 2014)

And then out with Sue again, the first time on her new road bike.

http://www.strava.com/activities/185965405

She is loving it!


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2014)

Been out this morning. One of the first goals was a Strava segment, but wind was a headwind so gave up on that.
Wind started NE but unkindly ended SE so had more than my share of headwind.
However was not too bad.
This was the first ride for a week so glad to be on the bike

Went via Colnbrook to Iver, passed Pinewood Studios, Burnham Beeches, Cliveden, and back through Eton and Windsor
Finally did a loop via Chertsey

47.25 miles @ 15.1 mph, so not a bad speed for me for that length
1161 feet of climbing
http://www.strava.com/activities/185986587


----------



## Stonechat (27 Aug 2014)

Just spotted that on the planned route, it was 1483 feet od climbing, so as usual garmin and strava seem to lose it


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

Afternoon everyone. I haven't done a write up for a while, so today I thought I would remedy that. It looked like it was going to pour down with rain and it was quite windy, nevertheless, I decided to go for a pootle,, working on the premise that I can always beat a hasty retreat if needs be. I went on my usual flat (tish) route along an unnamed lane. The railway people have been out in force all over the place and have cut back a lot of undergrowth that waa making it really difficult to see properly. Its been an excellent year for things to grow, they have given the railway bridge a short back and sides haircut





off i went under the bridge and carried on down the road to the stream that a couple of weeks ago was practically bone dry, but now has a fair amount of water flowing





there wasnt anything exciting that happened, accept that the rain clouds kept getting darker and darker, until in the end i had no choice but to turn back towards home. A nice quiet ride. it was good to get out and turn the pedals and blow away the cobwebs. i had a nice quiet hour to myself. What can be better than that.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Looks like a lovely ride  Where about in Wales are you? @welsh dragon 

There is an old railway line (near Pembrey) that has been changed to a cycle route (I used to ride it on my horse but not allowed now), so look forward to checking it out again now on 2 wheels. the bridge you saw reminded me of it.. and the canal goes under some of the bridges leaving a narrow footpath.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Looks like a lovely ride  Where about in Wales are you? @welsh dragon
> 
> There is an old railway line (near Pembrey) that has been changed to a cycle route (I used to ride it on my horse but not allowed now), so look forward to checking it out again now on 2 wheels. the bridge you saw reminded me of it.. and the canal goes under some of the bridges leaving a narrow footpath.



I live about 9 miles from Machynlleth. Its very hilly, so I try to find some flat ish routes to go.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I live about 9 miles from Machynlleth. Its very hilly, so I try to find some flat ish routes to go.



Looks lovely  we've a few good hills here too but being on the coast we're lucky to have the coastal path - so much so my bike isn't at home as it's easier to access from my horses yard!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Looks lovely  we've a few good hills here too but being on the coast we're lucky to have the coastal path - so much so my bike isn't at home as it's easier to access from my horses yard!



Here, its a case of trying to find flat bits, of which there are very few. I have found a couple and tend to stick to them. I am a leisure cyclist only. Im not interested in breaking any records. Im not even really interested in how far i go. For me its all about just enjoying the time i spend in the saddle only, rather then thinking about anything else.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Here, its a case of trying to find flat bits, of which there are very few. I have found a couple and tend to stick to them. I am a leisure cyclist only. Im not interested in breaking any records. Im not even really interested in how far i go. For me its all about just enjoying the time i spend in the saddle only, rather then thinking about anything else.


Enjoyment is what matters in all sports. I ride horse, but never compete, am not interested in pushing myself beyond my comfort zone or that of my horse. I am capable of more, he is capable of more but we enjoy life and our relationship as much as our riding.  

I'm hoping to commute - including two hills.. so that is something I have to consider as only just returned to riding and to be honest have never been a regular rider, I do want to really enjoy riding for pleasure too - with scenery like I have around here it'd be daft not to make the most of it.  Horseback doesn't always make it accessible.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Enjoyment is what matters in all sports. I ride horse, but never compete, am not interested in pushing myself beyond my comfort zone or that of my horse. I am capable of more, he is capable of more but we enjoy life and our relationship as much as our riding.
> 
> I'm hoping to commute - including two hills.. so that is something I have to consider as only just returned to riding and to be honest have never been a regular rider, I do want to really enjoy riding for pleasure too - with scenery like I have around here it'd be daft not to make the most of it.  Horseback doesn't always make it accessible.



Sounds perfect. Have lots of fun.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds perfect. Have lots of fun.


You too!


----------



## Mark1978 (27 Aug 2014)

Good progress tonight, even with a nasty wind managed a 19.3 mph average over 19.3miles. Just a few seconds over the hour. The sweat was literally raining from my head towards the end. Did the first 10 miles at a 20mph average which i was well chuffed with.

http://www.strava.com/activities/186158474


----------



## Razzle (27 Aug 2014)

Spin out for 15 after getting home and scoffing my face.

I'm trying to stay in low HR and build some base miles for next year rather than going all out and just smashing it as fast as I can and end up being knackered, so:

http://www.strava.com/activities/186177037

14.9mi Distance
53:01 Moving Time
217ft Elevation (?)
23 Suffer Score

89% - Z2
11% - Z3

Daz


----------



## Torvi (27 Aug 2014)

not too positive progress tonight

Whole day i was full of mixed emotions due to one personal stuff and i just couldnt handle it more and went for a sprint, well it ended up quite badly when i tried to cut into sharp corner with about 30+mph i didnt make it and in the last moment i pushed brakes and went into drift so i hit curb with side instead of colliding head-on. Result is few scratches on my hands, thank god i wore softshell and long trouses so its only on my hands but my bike was much more unlucky than me...





even tough it's got pretty nice hit and angled hard, everything still works and thanks to that, that i hit with side, my front wheel is still pretty much true.

Lesson learnt, do not try to ride when ur full of emotion if you cant handle them or at least do it with turbo trainer...


----------



## Razzle (27 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> not too positive progress tonight
> 
> Whole day i was full of mixed emotions due to one personal stuff and i just couldnt handle it more and went for a sprint, well it ended up quite badly when i tried to cut into sharp corner with about 30+mph i didnt make it and in the last moment i pushed brakes and went into drift so i hit curb with side instead of colliding head-on. Result is few scratches on my hands, thank god i wore softshell and long trouses so its only on my hands but my bike was much more unlucky than me...
> 
> ...



Pick yourself up mate, I know everyone deals with personal stuff differently, get a set of headphones in, get on some back roads and just unwind  works a treat for me, hope hands heal quickly and your not too badly hurt, hope it doesnt cost too much to fix bike either


----------



## Torvi (27 Aug 2014)

it's only the shifter that it's angled and well i think i wont be riding tonight anymore, gotta wake up at 6:30 and work, hopefully i can just forget of everything there 


now im quite disoriented. should i buy new shifter for current gearset or just carry on in current state and save for planned better gearset, choices and choices.


----------



## Batgirl (27 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> not too positive progress tonight
> 
> Whole day i was full of mixed emotions due to one personal stuff and i just couldnt handle it more and went for a sprint, well it ended up quite badly when i tried to cut into sharp corner with about 30+mph i didnt make it and in the last moment i pushed brakes and went into drift so i hit curb with side instead of colliding head-on. Result is few scratches on my hands, thank god i wore softshell and long trouses so its only on my hands but my bike was much more unlucky than me...
> 
> ...


Really sorry to read this. Hope you can fix up your bike and clear your head somewhat. Glad you're not injured too badly.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> not too positive progress tonight
> 
> Whole day i was full of mixed emotions due to one personal stuff and i just couldnt handle it more and went for a sprint, well it ended up quite badly when i tried to cut into sharp corner with about 30+mph i didnt make it and in the last moment i pushed brakes and went into drift so i hit curb with side instead of colliding head-on. Result is few scratches on my hands, thank god i wore softshell and long trouses so its only on my hands but my bike was much more unlucky than me...
> 
> ...



Ouch! Get better soon - I hope you haven't stiffened up overnight and found more aches and pains today. I often find my head buzzing with thoughts while out on my bike, but I find that mine slow me down rather than speed me up. Mind you, I'm not a 'blaster' anyway.
Take care, keep calm and cycle (more slowly)


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Ouch! Get better soon - I hope you haven't stiffened up overnight and found more aches and pains today. I often find my head buzzing with thoughts while out on my bike, but I find that mine slow me down rather than speed me up. Mind you, I'm not a 'blaster' anyway.
> Take care, keep calm and cycle (more slowly)


Fortunately the cycling - for me at least- defuses my more negative emotions
It's been my escape valve over this whole flooding thing


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> not too positive progress tonight
> 
> Whole day i was full of mixed emotions due to one personal stuff and i just couldnt handle it more and went for a sprint, well it ended up quite badly when i tried to cut into sharp corner with about 30+mph i didnt make it and in the last moment i pushed brakes and went into drift so i hit curb with side instead of colliding head-on. Result is few scratches on my hands, thank god i wore softshell and long trouses so its only on my hands but my bike was much more unlucky than me...
> 
> ...



the shifters are attached to the bike using one of the metal clamps that tightens using an allen key which can be found when you peel back the rubber (from the top of your levers). The probability is that all you have done is pushed the lever around the drops and that allen key needs slackening off, the lever moved back and then tightened again. You may be able to do this by 'brute' force, but I wouldn't recommend that approach unless it is already quite loose - in which case you will want to tighten it up afterwards... If you jump to 3-4 mins in on this video you will see what I mean. you will only need to watch 2-3 minutes to see how easy it is to reposition them with the bar tape ON.... (Don't go off and remove your bar tape, it is not necessary for what you need to do...)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8UvjI_lPtU


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> not tooreplacee progress tonight
> 
> Whole day i was full of mixed emotions due to one personal stuff and i just couldnt handle it more and went for a sprint, well it ended up quite badly when i tried to cut into sharp corner with about 30+mph i didnt make it and in the last moment i pushed brakes and went into drift so i hit curb with side instead of colliding head-on. Result is few scratches on my hands, thank god i wore softshell and long trouses so its only on my hands but my bike was much more unlucky than me...
> 
> ...




I hope you get well soon. Your bike can be fixed or replaced, as long as your al right, thats the main thing


----------



## Ciar (28 Aug 2014)

Small progression not so much commuting but MTB, me and a few friends took the bikes and headed to Afan, Rode the Ywal trails Friday lots of fun some nice downhills and of course painful up hills, Saturday onto riding the blade, which starts with a lovely trail full of roots and rocks all over the place, proper test of gear picking skills some lovely downhill parts scary and not so scary all in a 6 hour day, Sunday we rode Penhydd which was lovely a nice cat 4 climb to the top then plenty of nice wide downhill trails bit slippery at times but again great fun.

topped it all of on Monday by visiting Bike Park Wales, rained all day but we carried on by riding to the top of the beast of burden which hurt lots! due to my body and legs reaching the end I decided to pick blue trails to head back down on, so sixtapod followed by willy waver, nice and fast and lots of burms  

all in all an amazing time hardest I have ever ridden to date, hopefully to be repeated in the near future and the best part is I stuck with my HT 29'r and touch wood no crashes!


----------



## Torvi (28 Aug 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn thanks for post, im just back from halfords and they fixed it right away  even they can be usefull sometimes, true with this vid i could do it myself but its already fixed, thanks again
@welsh dragon thanks dear, im all fine, nothing hurts by now but i think i will need to replace wheels after all, it feels somewhat heavier to ride it now even tho wheels are true (checked it). This or the problem is in me (slept for 3hours, slight fever and work)


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn thanks for post, im just back from halfords and they fixed it right away  even they can be usefull sometimes, true with this vid i could do it myself but its already fixed, thanks again
> @welsh dragon thanks dear, im all fine, nothing hurts by now but i think i will need to replace wheels after all, it feels somewhat heavier to ride it now even tho wheels are true (checked it). This or the problem is in me (slept for 3hours, slight fever and work)


----------



## stevey (28 Aug 2014)

Mate came around this afternoon to see how I am doing and have a chat, And I had a go on his dogma 65.1 with campag groupset Ohhhh it was nice.
But I cannot justify the price tag £7500 no matter how nice, fast and smooth it was... Really


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

This is the 1.6 mile point I stopped at to make my route end up at 3.2 miles tonight -
the Cycle track / coastal path from Pembrey to Burry Port (or vice versa if you wish), I didn't make it all the way to Burry Port tonight but hope to do so.. and then further beyond to get 'home'. All goals for the future.

Tonight I'm pleased with my progress as it was a bit windy and I was a bit tired today.

Not sure how to share the map my ride details? but that is what I used today to track my progress.


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> Mate came around this afternoon to see how I am doing and have a chat, And I had a go on his dogma 65.1 with campag groupset Ohhhh it was nice.
> But I cannot justify the price tag £7500 no matter how nice, fast and smooth it was... Really


Could get a nice car or motorbike for that.. it's a lot of money.


----------



## stevey (28 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Could get a nice car or motorbike for that.. it's a lot of money.



That is true @Batgirl really not a fan of cars though  Motorbikes on the other hand (After road bikes of course)


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> That is true @Batgirl really not a fan of cars though  Motorbikes on the other hand (After road bikes of course)


I was a motorbike first girl.. I just went the car route before the push bike route.. I love my car, but am learning to share my love  with an old jalopy bike - goodness knows what I'd think of a £7500 model apart from fear about scratching it!


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (28 Aug 2014)

Thank you for your encouragement. There's no physical reason or time constraints, think it is purely psychological, just seems like a huge distance to accomplish. 
I am lucky, my husband is cycle crazy too and we take it in turns to go out whilst the other watches the kids.

I have just ridden 21 miles this evening and I'm not shattered, quite the opposite now I have sat down for an hour or so, relaxed I would say. So I just need to get my mindset right


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> Thank you for your encouragement. There's no physical reason or time constraints, think it is purely psychological, just seems like a huge distance to accomplish.





Mummy3monkeys said:


> I am lucky, my husband is cycle crazy too and we take it in turns to go out whilst the other watches the kids.
> 
> I have just ridden 21 miles this evening and I'm not shattered, quite the opposite now I have sat down for an hour or so, relaxed I would say. So I just need to get my mindset right


What a great distance! Really hope you are proud! Also great to have a supportive hubby - though a shame you can't ride together, maybe that is something to try to arrange even if only once a fortnight or something? I'm hoping my Hubby will get a bike and join me, he used to cycle before getting our second car, but got rid of his bike. Fingers x'd.  
We've got 3 kids so I understand the juggling of children and time together. 

Well done on the great distance!


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Aug 2014)

Three rides this week so far out at around9pm every night,8.4k tues,12k wed, and 15.2 tonight, nxt goal for me is 20k I think, perhaps sat though as tomorrow is beer night


----------



## Exile (28 Aug 2014)

Only been doing commuter miles for a while now. Not brilliant given it's only an 11 mile round trip. Even less brilliant given I've got the Manchest-Blackpool ride at the end of September. Probably about time to get back on the 20-30 mile rides, and get at least one 40-50 miler in before the night itself!

I should be getting out on Saturday with the OH though, and not particularly local either. Thinking we'll be in the Peak District, probably around Buxton, most likely taking in the Monsal Trail to Bakewell and back. Stopping for cake (or tart) at the half-way point, obviously


----------



## matth411 (29 Aug 2014)

Hello again chaps! Been away fighting demons for over 3-4 weeks (mental and physical ones) but I am back. And hopefully for good this time! 

This month was supposed to be an amazing month of miles and miles on the bike, topped with the Ride of the Roses event on Sunday. Unfortunately, it became a battle of (circumstantial) depression, major bouts of CBA-ism, painful knees that I have had enough of, and in a way fell out of love with cycling. Cycling has not really appeared this month, well that is an understatement... physical activity has been a no go this month. I had 12 days off work to train for the event on Sunday, which is 75 miles and my furthest so far is a relatively flat 72. Instead I took to binge eating(there was lots of cake), hours of computer games and spent time with family, although I did manage about 8-12 hours on a turbo trainer over the course of the 12 days.

The result? Cycled to work today using an extended route so it was 13.7 miles instead of 5.5 and could hardly breathe! (Blaming the headwind in desperation) My legs felt fine, but my lungs were on fire! (Yes, cue the stop smoking brigade) So... I have 2 days to go from 13.7 miles to 75 hilly miles. By the end of Sunday I will either be in love with cycling again or loathe it. 

The last time I was on here, we were around the page 860 mark I think, so I am guessing there has been lots of progress. I am also hoping that those that were injured are no longer injured! Happy to be back on here and back on the bike. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

matth411 said:


> Hello again chaps! Been away fighting demons for over 3-4 weeks (mental and physical ones) but I am back. And hopefully for good this time!
> 
> This month was supposed to be an amazing month of miles and miles on the bike, topped with the Ride of the Roses event on Sunday. Unfortunately, it became a battle of (circumstantial) depression, major bouts of CBA-ism, painful knees that I have had enough of, and in a way fell out of love with cycling. Cycling has not really appeared this month, well that is an understatement... physical activity has been a no go this month. I had 12 days off work to train for the event on Sunday, which is 75 miles and my furthest so far is a relatively flat 72. Instead I took to binge eating(there was lots of cake), hours of computer games and spent time with family, although I did manage about 8-12 hours on a turbo trainer over the course of the 12 days.
> 
> ...



Hi - I'm new but wanted to say Hello and well done getting back in the saddle. 
I've only just taken up cycling so milage like yours is not with me yet, but I can appreciate the struggles you've been facing as I suffer from bipolar disorder. 
I truly hope your return to riding helps lift any lingeing depression and you stay fit and healthy - mentally and physically.


----------



## matth411 (29 Aug 2014)

Thanks @Batgirl 
As I said it was circumstantial, other wise known as all work and no play. Working 15 night shifts in a row contributed to it, as did the weather, the idiots that I have to work with etc etc. I was feeling low yesterday and kind of forced myself to ride to work. Best decision ever! Even my supervisor said he hasn't seen me turn up for work as happy as I did for while. 
Keep up with the cycling, it is fantastic for mental health and physical health. I am so glad to be back in the saddle!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2014)

@matth411 Welcome back. Glad you're feeling better. Good luck with your ride on Sunday. It will be tough with so little training but hopefully if you take it nice and easy plus the atmosphere of the event to help you will complete it. 

I know all about sitting in front of the computer for too many hours and eating too much too. Lol


----------



## matth411 (29 Aug 2014)

Thanks @Mo1959 I think "it will be tough" is an understatement. Hopefully extending my commute home to 30 miles so I have at least covered 45ish % of the distance. 

Are you all healed up and back on the bike yet?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2014)

matth411 said:


> Thanks @Mo1959 I think "it will be tough" is an understatement. Hopefully extending my commute home to 30 miles so I have at least covered 45ish % of the distance.
> 
> Are you all healed up and back on the bike yet?


Not quite I'm afraid. Still getting physio and surgeon doesn't want me to cycle until follow up start of October but I don't think I will last that long. Thinking about trying a wee run on the hybrid next week as the weather looks nice. Will just have to be extra careful but, apart from falling off which might be disastrous, i can't see it doing any harm.


----------



## matth411 (29 Aug 2014)

Nearly there then @Mo1959 only 33 days until the start of October. Have you at least found something to do with your time? Not just sit there staring at your bike, like I did for a few hours trying to get the energy to go out. If you are close to a park or something similar with hardly any distractions/danger of falling off, then crack on. You will know your own limits. HINT: If it hurts, stop.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2014)

matth411 said:


> Nearly there then @Mo1959 only 33 days until the start of October. Have you at least found something to do with your time? Not just sit there staring at your bike, like I did for a few hours trying to get the energy to go out. If you are close to a park or something similar with hardly any distractions/danger of falling off, then crack on. You will know your own limits. HINT: If it hurts, stop.


I have an energetic dog to walk at least a couple of times per day so not too bad. I have an exercise bike but find it extremely boring but have used it a few times.

I feel like I have a little devil/angel on each shoulder. One telling me to be sensible and wait for the surgeon's go ahead to ride in another five weeks or so and the other is saying go on, a few little rides will be fine. Lol


----------



## stevey (29 Aug 2014)

Mine's saying "Go on its ok to eat the cake while not exercising its ok"  the other is "Step away from the goodies you now its not good for you"


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2014)

stevey said:


> Mine's saying "Go on its ok to eat the cake while not exercising its ok"  the other is "Step away from the goodies you now its not good for you"


Ha, ha....I know what you mean. Stuck some cash in my pocket so I could pop in to the supermarket for bread and milk when I was out with the dog, and I have just consumed a large bag of crisps which I just happened to buy when I was there.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ha, ha....I know what you mean. Stuck some cash in my pocket so I could pop in to the supermarket for bread and milk when I was out with the dog, and I have just consumed a large bag of crisps which I just happened to buy when I was there.




Oh. Cheese and onion crisps. Do be quiet and stop talking about things like that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Afternoon everyone. I haven't done a write up for a while, so today I thought I would remedy that. It looked like it was going to pour down with rain and it was quite windy, nevertheless, I decided to go for a pootle,, working on the premise that I can always beat a hasty retreat if needs be. I went on my usual flat (tish) route along an unnamed lane. The railway people have been out in force all over the place and have cut back a lot of undergrowth that waa making it really difficult to see properly. Its been an excellent year for things to grow, they have given the railway bridge a short back and sides haircut
> View attachment 54477
> 
> 
> ...




Short back and sides, plus facelift? 






This is what that sign was relating to... only the both signs were no where near the bridge, let alone either side of it as you might have expected and indicated 1 day... this is day 4 and I don't think they have even started with the other side of the bridge yet! They have admitted to finding more dead/rotten bricks than they were expecting and now trains are having to go over the bridge veeeerrryyyyy slowly. In fact on yesterday's walk where I have to cross the 2 lines on a footpath, there was a train coming towards me and it was going that slowly I got fed up of waiting for it and walked across in front of it... (you can see about 1/2 mile in each direction...) and the train driver didn't get upset or anything!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2014)

Thought I had better do some training instead of just riding as I have almost made up my mind to do New FOrest 100 in Oct
Did some intervals. In early part of run found I was leaking money through pocket seam coming undone, Then a road was closed , cycled through anyway - one of the workmen shouted at me to get on the pavement!
However stuck to the road which was fine. Nearing home, felt good and wind was behind so blasted the last road for 3rd place on a segment. Only a short segment but did it at 24.6 mph, 6 seconds faster than before. 2 seconds better would get 2nd place, but would have to beat 29.9 mph to beat the KOM so that is out of reach

Still nice short outing totalling 15.7 miles
Just noticed at the end of that segment, reached 27.1 mph on the flat!

http://www.strava.com/activities/186858532


----------



## Mark White (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Not sure how to share the map my ride details? but that is what I used today to track my progress.



Make sure the workout is shared with Public, then just paste the URL like this:

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/702744329


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2014)

The devil sitting on my shoulder usually wants me to eat or drink more
I don't drink that much but some more bad news in the family today so will have a couple tonight.

Worst thing is when you are buying some ready made sandwiches which we did on holiday in Cornwall recently and they have a meal deal, meaning you have to get a bag of crisps too


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> The devil sitting on my shoulder usually wants me to eat or drink more
> I don't drink that much but some more bad news in the family today so will have a couple tonight.
> 
> Worst thing is when you are buying some ready made sandwiches which we did on holiday in Cornwall recently and they have a meal deal, meaning you have to get a bag of crisps too


the devil on my shoulder is finally being fed. Today is feed up day, the diet is over until I return from holiday....


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Mark White said:


> Make sure the workout is shared with Public, then just paste the URL like this:
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/702744329


Thanks! 

Here we are: http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/709384857


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> the devil on my shoulder is finally being fed. Today is feed up day, the diet is over until I return from holiday....


For years I never worried about weight at all
In fact I was very slim
But if you took a graph over many years you could have seen a slow increase from about 10 stone at age 20 to about 12 1/2 stone before I took up cycling
There was some cycling through my 40's and weight went down at that period.
I don't have to be too careful, but I need to exercise some restraint as well as exercise!


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

I'm a struggler in the weight region, always have been. I have to try really hard to get it off and keep it off.  sucks. So hoping cycling will help.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Aug 2014)

JUst noticed this segment from my holidays
http://app.strava.com/segments/6935475?filter=overall
I don't usually rank very high in sttep hilly segments but on this average 20% and max 25% short section I was 12th out of 207
(This was the segment where I had a little trouble with the rear wheel spinning a bit as I pedalled)
I often rank quite low on climbs, e.g. Box Hill I am 18,556th out of 27,576
I am amazed


----------



## stevey (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm a struggler in the weight region, always have been. I have to try really hard to get it off and keep it off.  sucks. So hoping cycling will help.



It will trust me


----------



## moo (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm a struggler in the weight region, always have been. I have to try really hard to get it off and keep it off.  sucks. So hoping cycling will help.



Cycle enough and like me you'll have the opposite problem. I have to force myself to eat cake to stay above 10st. It's a hard life


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm a struggler in the weight region, always have been. I have to try really hard to get it off and keep it off.  sucks. So hoping cycling will help.



It will, plenty of ex-fat/not so fat blokes (and probably a few ladies as well) on here.


----------



## Razzle (29 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> I'm a struggler in the weight region, always have been. I have to try really hard to get it off and keep it off.  sucks. So hoping cycling will help.



Me too, watching what I eat, Gym lifting weights and cycling has lead me to be nearly 8st lighter


----------



## stevey (29 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Me too, watching what I eat, Gym lifting weights and cycling has lead me to be nearly 8st lighter



Epic result @Razzle


----------



## Batgirl (29 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Me too, watching what I eat, Gym lifting weights and cycling has lead me to be nearly 8st lighter


Wow now that is a weight loss!! Well done  I do weights (complimentary and have been powerlifiting for the last couple of years), I've put weight on after a years gap - my fault for taking my eye off the scales. Hopefully by spring next year I'll have things sorted again. 

What sort of diet / calorie deficit did you do?


----------



## bpsmith (30 Aug 2014)

I was 77kg when starting in earnest in February. Now 69kg. Thats 1.25 stone for imperial lovers. That's with eating the same amount, but less processed food and cycling. Still indulge and still enjoy a beer too.

I know the above is not heavy, even to start with, but shows what can be done in a fairly short time. Fat loss is probably more than the above, when you factor in muscle gain too.

More importantly than the weight element, I feel so much fitter in general. Wish I had done this years ago.


----------



## Justinslow (30 Aug 2014)

Went out this morning with the intension to get over the 20 mile barrier, managed just under 40 miles but ran out of time as had to take my boy to football. Pretty happy with the ride, legs feel a bit stiff now but overall body seems to be acclimatising nicely to the bike!

One of the subjects in this pic is a large pile of sh#t ...........it's not the bike!


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Aug 2014)

Most of my riding has been utility riding this week. Not very many miles, but I've not had much time for leisure cycling. I used the bike instead of a courtesy car, when taking the car to the garage. The road I would have used to bypass the big hill was shut though, which meant going over the hill on the way home. This hill is only a couple of miles from my house, but I do everything I can to avoid it. Perhaps I need to man up.
http://www.strava.com/activities/186488273 and http://www.strava.com/activities/186564668

I've also been school uniform shopping with my son by bike. It's amazing how much you can fit in a pannier.
http://www.strava.com/activities/187353900


----------



## morrisman (30 Aug 2014)

Finally getting back into it after the week/10 days off for Whitby Folk Week. Nice 50 miles today taking in Wallingford where I met some of my morris dancing chums as there is a festival going on.
Today's ride has moved my Eddington Number up one to 34 and only 3 rides short of 35 

http://www.strava.com/activities/187345632


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2014)

Seems every one has been busy, well done, too many to respond to all.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Seems every one has been busy, well done, too many to respond to all.



Nice to see you back Nigel - have missed all the stat's!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2014)

14.73 miles @ 13.95 mph av' with 1327' climbing.

Bit hilly but found it quite easy.

Plus we won 3-6 - happy days!


----------



## Effyb4 (30 Aug 2014)

Glad to see you back @Nigelnaturist. We've missed you.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Seems every one has been busy, well done, too many to respond to all.



Nice to have you back again Nigel.


----------



## jim57 (30 Aug 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Welcome, and well done on your progress so far. I have a suspicion that you may be eyeing up a road bike before much longer!


Well you were right. The mountain bike has gone. Picked up a 2nd hand Mekk Pinerolo AL ZR today. Hardly been used and immaculate condition. What a difference riding this into the winds.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks guys.


SpokeyDokey said:


> Nice to see you back Nigel - have missed all the stat's!


Not sure I will be doing to many of those.


----------



## Razzle (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Wow now that is a weight loss!! Well done  I do weights (complimentary and have been powerlifiting for the last couple of years), I've put weight on after a years gap - my fault for taking my eye off the scales. Hopefully by spring next year I'll have things sorted again.
> 
> What sort of diet / calorie deficit did you do?



Its just a bit of eat less excercise more.

I use the IIFYM calculator ususally and just eat at a 20% deficit, but as of late, one week a month I have been following the keto diet.

Anyway..

Todays ride: http://www.strava.com/activities/187495712

14.9mi Distance
52:31 Moving Time
174ft Elevation (?)
21 Suffer Score

Z2 - 96%
Z3 - 4%

My aim is to stay in HR Zone 2 currently, building the miles


----------



## Stonechat (30 Aug 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Most of my riding has been utility riding this week. Not very many miles, but I've not had much time for leisure cycling. I used the bike instead of a courtesy car, when taking the car to the garage. The road I would have used to bypass the big hill was shut though, which meant going over the hill on the way home. This hill is only a couple of miles from my house, but I do everything I can to avoid it. Perhaps I need to man up.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/186488273 and http://www.strava.com/activities/186564668
> 
> I've also been school uniform shopping with my son by bike. It's amazing how much you can fit in a pannier.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/187353900


At a certain time it is good to seek out what you previously avoided


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Its just a bit of eat less excercise more.
> 
> I use the IIFYM calculator ususally and just eat at a 20% deficit, but as of late, one week a month I have been following the keto diet.
> 
> ...



This is what helps with fat weight loss.
I usually work in Z3 (well how my HR is set up) and I can use between 25-35% fat calories, it is these that cause the weight loss, according to the Bryton site I used 1653 cals of which 24.7% were fat resulting in a weight loss of 44.5g, its only a guide however as i don't belive a unit like the R20 can be very accurate when it comes to this, for a start the HR zones are based on my age and can not be changed ( higher models can). so 50Km=approx 2oz of fat weight loss, to lose a 1lb or 1/2Kg I would need to ride approx 500Km or 300 miles at that sort of rate, like i said to many variables for it be how much scientific use.

These are some of what I have been up to of late.






Look closely at the avent on this one.




That is if you want to of cause.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2014)

Coggy said:


> I thought the same a few days ago.
> 
> Holiday maybe ?


With what, it all goes on the bike. I currently have about £12.50 a week to spend as I want or save for things. However the bike is pretty much set up for a year or so, just need a front tyre soonish, it has done 8,000 miles after all without a puncture


----------



## Stonechat (30 Aug 2014)

Razzle said:


> Its just a bit of eat less excercise more.
> 
> I use the IIFYM calculator ususally and just eat at a 20% deficit, but as of late, one week a month I have been following the keto diet.
> 
> ...


I find it much too hard to stay within zone 2


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I find it much too hard to stay within zone 2


Me too, usually working to hard, but if your younger your HRZ's can be a larger range.


----------



## Harv (30 Aug 2014)

My last week in London next week (fingers crossed). 

One more bout of Boris bike rides before I have to readjust to the road bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Me too, usually working to hard, but if your younger your HRZ's can be a larger range.


Having said that, again only a rough guide at 50 my max HR is supposed to be around the 170bpm, but I regularly hit the mid 170's and a bit higher sometimes, and never felt its the limit.


----------



## RWright (31 Aug 2014)

Hi @Nigelnaturist,
Nice pictures, new baby in the family? I finally got back to riding regularly lately, nice to see you back on the road.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

RWright said:


> Hi @Nigelnaturist,
> Nice pictures, new baby in the family? I finally got back to riding regularly lately, nice to see you back on the road.


Sort of, OH's niece's.


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Aug 2014)

Out with Max for a loop of the villages
http://www.strava.com/activities/187727176

Then some fettling of OH's road bike.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Having said that, again only a rough guide at 50 my max HR is supposed to be around the 170bpm, but I regularly hit the mid 170's and a bit higher sometimes, and never felt its the limit.



I agree, my max HR is supposed to be 176, although it's only based on the formula 220 - age, I can hit this no problem on the steep hills and hit into the low mid 180's for short bursts before my lungs explode although I cant feel my heartbeat, I can ride in zone 2 depending on the ride, althougha bit more in zone 3, To be honest I ride fairly steady av.sp.12.5 mph over 50 miles, with probably about 5-10% in zone 4 and occasionally 1 or 2% in Z5 when pushing hard up steep hills
If I'm on the Rail Trails (mtb) with my dog running along side I can be in zone 1 (<105bpm) quite a bit and Zone 2 and not hit zone 3 at all at av.sp 8.5mph
I did speak with my doc regarding the high HR, the fitter you are, your HR max will increase and also the fitter you are you can sustain lower HR's in exercise, however this depends on the exercise, if you ride killer hills busting your lungs every time all the time your never going to be in low zones, Personally I ride steady to achieve bigger miles rather than short miles with killer workouts.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Aug 2014)

https://www.strava.com/activities/187230540
My ride from yesterday (just experimenting with linking stuff)


----------



## GreigM (31 Aug 2014)

Got 16 miles in today, only done 4 rides all month which really is not good enough  Have done a few hours on the trainer but I need to try and get out a bit more often.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

I know it's not huge for some, but I set a target of 1,000 miles for 2014. Mainly because I don't get out regularly, but aim to do 20-40 miles on the occasions that I can.

1,024 now done, over 36 rides altogether. Picked one I had not been on for a while and explored areas I have never been.

On the Swiss Valley path, which is all uphil but not steep, l managed to beat all my previous times. Knocked 3 mins 30 secs off a 25 mins 40 secs segment. Very pleased with that. Just shows how well we can do in 6 months. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/187803204


----------



## Coggy (31 Aug 2014)

45 miles today in prep for another 50 mile charity ride next Sunday. 

Beautiful day but some really strong headwinds in places today. Rode with my son in law who hasn't been on a bike since we did a 50 mile charity ride back at the end of July. I felt at the end I could have rode another 25. He felt that his fuel tank was completely empty. 

Bless

https://www.strava.com/activities/187804013


----------



## Coggy (31 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Seems every one has been busy, well done, too many to respond to all.



Good to see you back Nigel. 

Hope all is well


----------



## Stonechat (31 Aug 2014)

Went out this morning
Was not early in getting out, as did not sllep too well.
So I scaled down the ride a bit.
Mostly familiar ground, one or two new roads, covering Windlesham and up the Red Road, managed to miss the start today (it's a long ascent that starts very gradually but builds. It is never THAT steep)
Trough Pirbright Old Woking and back through Cobham and Walton Bridge (it's a limiting factor in my rides I have to cross the Thames usually)

44.78 mi @ 15.59 mph with 1470 feet of climbing

Wind picked up a little towards the end


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Aug 2014)

After all the weekend jobs were done I have some "me" ride time, it's getting harder to fit these in with all the coaching and parent supervision rides, I'm not complaining though !

http://www.strava.com/activities/187885540

Picking up the t/trainer tomorrow


----------



## Coggy (31 Aug 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Went out this morning
> Was not early in getting out, as did not sllep too well.
> So I scaled down the ride a bit.
> Mostly familiar ground, one or two new roads, covering Windlesham and up the Red Road, managed to miss the start today (it's a long ascent that starts very gradually but builds. It is never THAT steep)
> ...





I experienced some rather annoying headwinds today too. Lovely sunny day but some very gusty stuff in place.


----------



## Razzle (31 Aug 2014)

Was bloody windy here this afternoon,

Managed 28miles, and surprized my mobile only rang once (on out of hours support)

http://www.strava.com/activities/187876418

Z1 - 1%
Z2 - 25%
Z3 - 58%
Z4 - 16%

Accomplished my 1min goal on: http://www.strava.com/segments/6212765 comin in at 58secs
ride partner did it in 53 and theres 100 places between us.

Also accomplished my weekly goal of 50miles (now at 60 for the week) might not seem a lot to some of you tho!

743miles YTD

Found a hole in my new leg warmers to they're going back to wiggle tomorrow too - bugger!


----------



## bash 73 (31 Aug 2014)

Went on my longest ride so far today 39.4m which wasn't planned, started pretty well and felt good and just after halfway started to fade badly but stopped had a flapjack and some drink. After restarting felt much better so extended the run by 6 miles, chain came off twice aswell. 
Whilst out i managed to follow 2 different people and must say cannot believe the difference in being behind someone, this has me looking at joining a club for weekend rides and on my own in the week. 
Also a note is that i didn't get out at all this week in the evenings and it definitely felt harder (even though i went further at slightly slower pace) and last weekend done 33m with 2 rides in the week before and felt great last weekend, just goes to show that even smaller rides keep you ticking over.
Amazing feeling also when you achieve something that 8 weeks ago felt like only professionals could do.
Do many other newbies go out with clubs or persevere on there own.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I agree, my max HR is supposed to be 176, although it's only based on the formula 220 - age, I can hit this no problem on the steep hills and hit into the low mid 180's for short bursts before my lungs explode although I cant feel my heartbeat, I can ride in zone 2 depending on the ride, althougha bit more in zone 3, To be honest I ride fairly steady av.sp.12.5 mph over 50 miles, with probably about 5-10% in zone 4 and occasionally 1 or 2% in Z5 when pushing hard up steep hills


My avg for the month ( and a low mileage) but more difficult than July in terms of climbing, is about 15.75mph thata an avg of 40ft/mile over (excluding today) 380miles, my HRZ is different depending which unit you take the data from, I use the R20 as I have been using it all year, my avg of averages is 141bpm compared with the 790 miles last month 34ft/mile and 137bpm however my cadence is up from 86.77 to 88.42 rpm


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

Coggy said:


> Good to see you back Nigel.
> 
> Hope all is well


So-so thanks, been better, but on the other hand been a lot worse, at least I am riding again and not taking nearly three months about like from last Dec to Mar.
34.13 miles @ 16.04mph with 38.85ft/mile

From Bryton





From Garmin TC






and yea I can believe it as it was quite difficult at times, especially the first 10 miles and the last 5 as these were into the wind.

However the 183bpm was when I was trying to get away from a guy on bianchi ( I failed ultimately), but I had caught him after he had overtaken me after a bit of a chase, and the peak was towards the second marker in this clip just where it gets less steep (not thats its steep, though when I started I crawled up it in the lowest gear I had)




a 2.4% grade at the time, 89rpm at 13.3mph so thats a 50.2" gear or 40x21 (for those on compacts 34x18 not that there are many 18th cassettes) you wouldn't want to be doing it on a 50th front as you would be in first or second.


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So-so thanks, been better, but on the other hand been a lot worse, at least I am riding again and not taking nearly three months about like from last Dec to Mar.


@Nigelnaturist Just out of interest, what are your HRZ's divided into, Mine is 
Z1 25% 93-105 bpm,
Z2 35% 105-138 bpm,
Z3 65% 138-155 bpm, 
Z4 80% 155-172 bpm,
Z5 95% 172-178 bpm


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

This I think is what the garmin is, certainly the HRZ's in GTC






I don't know for the bryton.
Only reason its so high is I haven't done so much lately, very rarely get to Z5

This is the data from the bryton -------------This the Garmin


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Aug 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Went on my longest ride so far today 39.4m which wasn't planned, started pretty well and felt good and just after halfway started to fade badly but stopped had a flapjack and some drink. After restarting felt much better so extended the run by 6 miles, chain came off twice aswell.
> Whilst out i managed to follow 2 different people and must say cannot believe the difference in being behind someone, this has me looking at joining a club for weekend rides and on my own in the week.
> Also a note is that i didn't get out at all this week in the evenings and it definitely felt harder (even though i went further at slightly slower pace) and last weekend done 33m with 2 rides in the week before and felt great last weekend, just goes to show that even smaller rides keep you ticking over.
> Amazing feeling also when you achieve something that 8 weeks ago felt like only professionals could do.
> Do many other newbies go out with clubs or persevere on there own.


 
I go out on social rides with my local club. These tend to be slower and less mileage than they do on a club run. They also do shorter beginner rides, which children can join with parents/carers. The club runs tend to be too far and too fast for me though. They go between 60-100 miles at an average of 17-18 mph. Different clubs do different speeds and distances though.


----------



## moo (31 Aug 2014)

I've been avoiding hills all week so decided to complete a 2,000ft loop of Epping hills.

http://www.strava.com/activities/187980419

That takes me to 871 miles @ 17.6mph avg for August. I guess the target should be 1,000 miles for September


----------



## Harv (31 Aug 2014)

Went on a cycle tour around London today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/187945495


http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...ews-Cycle_Tours_of_London-London_England.html


Pretty good day out.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

Plenty of complaints about the wind today. Normally I would too, but going to buck the trend. I got lost again today and was so mining towards the sea, except that a combination of being in a valley, and tree lined, so no sign of it. I couldn't make head nor tail of position and didn't want to go back the way I came.

The answer was...head towards the wind as the angle usually always that way where I was aiming for. Luckily it worked.


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Aug 2014)

I did my first 20 mile ride this morning, my previous highest being 15.2.
I decided to go a bit slower especially on down hill sections and instead of cycling as fast as possible I decided to coast most of the way.
I've just ordered some chamois cream as was feeling a little uncomfortable at the end but the cream should fix it.

I'm enjoying cycling more with every ride but could do with a cycling partner of a similar style to chat to and maybe we could push each other to do a few extra miles. So if you are based in Maclesfield give me a shout.

http://www.strava.com/activities/188049794


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> I did my first 20 mile ride this morning, my previous highest being 15.2.
> I decided to go a bit slower especially on down hill sections and instead of cycling as fast as possible I decided to coast most of the way.
> I've just ordered some chamois cream as was feeling a little uncomfortable at the end but the cream should fix it.
> 
> I'm enjoying cycling more with every ride but could do with a cycling partner of a similar style to chat to and maybe we could push each other to do a few extra miles. So if you are based in Maclesfield give me a shout.


Try and at least spin down the hills, it helps in recovery. 
Can't help with the partner thing.
But (you have probably been told this) take it easy for the first few miles, takes me about 5 to even warm up, I can usually work pretty hard after that for most of the ride, hard as be subjective to fitness.
And well done.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

Welcome back @Nigelnaturist btw.


----------



## Nidge (31 Aug 2014)

Managed 32 miles today, not bad seeing as I thought I was gonna die 2 weeks ago after 3 miles, things are looking goood 

http://www.strava.com/activities/187766485


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (31 Aug 2014)

Coggy said:


> I experienced some rather annoying headwinds today too. Lovely sunny day but some very gusty stuff in place.



Me too, some really slow bits into headwind. Nice day though overall (helped by the coffee and cream scone at Woodhall Spa)


----------



## spooks (31 Aug 2014)

First ever clipless moment today after a year and a half of cycling! I was waiting for someone in our group in a gravelly layby and when turning round slowly I unclipped one side and the bike went the other. Now I have a sore knee. However I got a QOM so that made up for the embarassment.
http://www.strava.com/activities/188007540


----------



## Cefnicomputers (31 Aug 2014)

Have lost 5 stone but still haven't broken 25 miles would like to hit a 50 miler before the nights draw in


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (31 Aug 2014)

@Batgirl thank you for your encouragement, it isn't easy with 3 kids is it? How old are yours? Mine are 8,5+3 But I have decided it is really important to get some me time, I haven't up til recently.
We have got out on our bikes together once, all planned, two kids with one set of grandparents and 1 wit the other, we had a 30 mile route planned, and it poured all day, we got soaked and managed 26, but was still fun. 
We rely on grandparents to look after the kids whilst at work, so don't like asking them to do more.
Will see about doing it again in a couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Aug 2014)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> @Batgirl thank you for your encouragement, it isn't easy with 3 kids is it? How old are yours? Mine are 8,5+3 But I have decided it is really important to get some me time, I haven't up til recently.
> We have got out on our bikes together once, all planned, two kids with one set of grandparents and 1 wit the other, we had a 30 mile route planned, and it poured all day, we got soaked and managed 26, but was still fun.
> We rely on grandparents to look after the kids whilst at work, so don't like asking them to do more.
> Will see about doing it again in a couple of weeks hopefully.


 
I have three kids too. I'm fortunate that mine are a bit older though. They are 19, 17 and 13 years old. They were hard work when they were younger, but we're really starting to enjoy them being independent now. They will all come out for a ride with me now and then, but it's difficult to find time for a family ride with everyone.


----------



## morrisman (31 Aug 2014)

This months stats:
422.91 miles
14,127 feet
14.42 mph

1 x century
5 x >35 miles

Down on last month but had week off for holiday.


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (31 Aug 2014)

@Effyb4 I just typed a long reply, when I sent it, I had been logged out!! 3 older children must come with their own challenges too


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> @Batgirl thank you for your encouragement, it isn't easy with 3 kids is it? How old are yours? Mine are 8,5+3 But I have decided it is really important to get some me time, I haven't up til recently.
> We have got out on our bikes together once, all planned, two kids with one set of grandparents and 1 wit the other, we had a 30 mile route planned, and it poured all day, we got soaked and managed 26, but was still fun.
> We rely on grandparents to look after the kids whilst at work, so don't like asking them to do more.
> Will see about doing it again in a couple of weeks hopefully.


Ours are 15, 9 and 4... no grandparents left and we moved to Wales from our family so no family for baby sitting. We're lucky now that 15 years old is good for babysitting but at the moment cycling is a solo thing I do. I would like to get bikes for OH and my middle and youngest also to learn to ride, but eldest has no interest in learning. I do feel like I've let them down not teaching them but not sure eldest ever had an interest in cycling. 

We have a lovely cycle track so really hopeful I can get them out there without risk of roads.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Aug 2014)

Was going to have a first day off lazy day as normal, but saw the weather tomorrow was going to be wet and today was absolutely perfect weather wise, so got on the steed and went off towards Box Hill. Got a bit lost heading there, and ended up doubling back on myself somewhat but got a PB down the Dorking Road chasing down a cyclist (who then shot away from me after I caught him!). Tried an attack up Box Hill that didnt go so well (10 mins 50 secs), and then I saw DogBear!












Apparently this awesome creature is called a Newfoundland. If the owner had told me it was a boy in a bear suit, I would have believed him.

Went a different way home, via the changed route from RideLondon 2014, although hit temporary roadwork lights traffic so didn't benefit too much over the usual Cobham route.

Did think about doing a lap of Richmond Park on the way back home, but by the time I got to the turn off was a bit pooped so headed straight home the short way and called it a day.

Was quite happy with the 14mph average over 44.4 pretty hilly miles. Feeling a bit tired and sun stroked now though. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/188011142

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Effyb4 (31 Aug 2014)

@Mummy3monkeys I think the hardest thing at their ages is letting go. My eldest has gone sailing on the tall ships regatta this weekend. I had to send him on a train to cornwall (we live in Essex) and trust that he would cope with changing train and finding the group at Falmouth.

@Batgirl we encourage our boys to cycle as much as we can. It helps if we bribe them with food and make sure we don't set out too early in the morning. I think it is so easy for kids nowadays to spend all their time sat in front of a screen. Even the 13 year old is capable of cycling on the road. He came on a lovely 8 mile ride with me today around country lanes about half an hour from our house.


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

Newfoundlands are indeed like bears! Aren't they amazing.. did you get to say hello up close? Their paw size is something to behold !


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @Mummy3monkeys I think the hardest thing at their ages is letting go. My eldest has gone sailing on the tall ships regatta this weekend. I had to send him on a train to cornwall (we live in Essex) and trust that he would cope with changing train and finding the group at Falmouth.
> 
> @Batgirl we encourage our boys to cycle as much as we can. It helps if we bribe them with food and make sure we don't set out too early in the morning. I think it is so easy for kids nowadays to spend all their time sat in front of a screen. Even the 13 year old is capable of cycling on the road. He came on a lovely 8 mile ride with me today around country lanes about half an hour from our house.


I agree about the computer screens and the need to keep them active. Cycling just wasn't something I was confident in, or am yet to be honest as it's early days for me.

My eldest is in army cadets (they're all girls) , middle is in athletics twice a week and very active, and youngest is young but on the go all the time - we own 2 horses too so they ride their pony and have to keep him / groom / muck out. etc. 

Also agree about 'letting them go' not quite that much but my eldest is 15 and she went on a 2 week army camp and does shooting etc within her training.. scares me if I'm honest, even more so to think she might go into the regular army but I daren't say that to her.. they have to be free to make up their minds and explore for themselves.


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Ours are 15, 9 and 4... no grandparents left and we moved to Wales from our family so no family for baby sitting. We're lucky now that 15 years old is good for babysitting but at the moment cycling is a solo thing I do. I would like to get bikes for OH and my middle and youngest also to learn to ride, but eldest has no interest in learning. I do feel like I've let them down not teaching them but not sure eldest ever had an interest in cycling.
> 
> We have a lovely cycle track so really hopeful I can get them out there without risk of roads.



It was my kids that got me back into cycling 15yrs ago, my daughter was 9 at the time and my lad was 6, all was great until they hit the teen phase then everything was boring lol, my wife no longer cycles due to serious heart problems, so I cycle on my lonesome which I don't mind because I can go at my own pace now I still ride the rail trails to exercise the dog, he's good for 20-25 mile runs.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Newfoundlands are indeed like bears! Aren't they amazing.. did you get to say hello up close? Their paw size is something to behold !



I did, I went up to the owner who was sitting down, and almost was eye level with the dog, to ask him what it was, and told him it was a beautiful dog. Wanted to get a photo with it, but a combination of not wanting to intrude on his peaceful afternoon, and a quite real fear it would eat me stopped me from doing so.

Also, forgot to mention in my post, but those who go up Box Hill will know they have those bike stand things you hook the saddle up to and let the bikes dangle.

Well my advice to anyone is not to use them, not at Box Hill anyway. 2 different children both had a go at a running monkey swing on the remaining bar, the first got the bikes shaking and he walked away sheepishly. The 2nd one minutes later managed to dislodge both bikes from their perch until the childrens parents embarrassingly put them back.

I didnt see any annoyed cyclist running up, so either they weren't expensive, or the owners were otherwise engaged...


----------



## Stonechat (31 Aug 2014)

OK here are my month's stats
371.55 miles
15,105 feet of climbing
Ave speed 14.3 mph
Average of 40.7 feet/mile

Chief feature was holiday in Cornwall
Lots of climbing there and did not cycle too much

Longest ride 57.3 mi


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

@Stonechat
total 414.54 miles
16,607ft elevation
Avg sp 15.8,ph
40.5ft/mile
5 days of rain out of 14 days riding
Avg Cad 88.46rpm
Avg gear 60" or 40x17/18
max dist 53.21miles
MaxAvgSp for a ride 16.37mph
Max sp about 38mph.
Tamp Max 22.3, Avg 18.5, Min 11.6
Wind Max 19.8mph avg 4.98mph
Total rain 5.8mm

max elevation 2347ft avg 1186.21ft
Cals 22,084, 53.27cals/miles, 841cals/hr (subjective)
Avg HR 142bpm, Max 183bpm.

I ain't doing this next month. I will create a form in access


----------



## bpsmith (31 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat
> total 414.54 miles
> 16,607ft elevation
> Avg sp 15.8,ph
> ...



This might open a can of worms, but, how do you get such detail in your stats? Avg Gear for example?


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

here are my month's stats, bit of a poor show this month, usually hit getting on towards 400 miles/month
225.55 miles
11,988 feet of climbing
Av. speed 10.5 mph (includes mtb rides)
Av.Elev 56.1 feet/mile
Av.HR 128bpm, HR min 104, max 182
Av.Cals per ride 1259
Mx Spd 43.6mph
Av Cad 71.46rpm


----------



## Lisat (31 Aug 2014)

My progress has been that I have fitted spd's and took myself out for a gentle spin on familiar roads and only toppled off once. It also meant that when I couldn't I unclick going up a steep hill from the beach I just had to keep going. I felt like I was going to have a coronary at the top.


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

What SPD cleats do you have, there are a couple of types if you have mtb spd cleat, sh-56 cleats are the better ones as they unclip easier at different angles (they are silver coloured) whereas the standard spd cleats (sh-51 black coloured) are harder to unclip even with the pedal in the weakest spring position


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Aug 2014)

bpsmith said:


> This might open a can of worms, but, how do you get such detail in your stats? Avg Gear for example?


For most road bikes the formula is (mph*336)/cad this can be applied at any point in case you want to know a particular gear at ant given time, for example on a climb at 11.5 mph with a cad of 81.7 = 47.29 " to work out each in inches (front th/ back) *26.3 so the 47.29would be about 50x28
I have tables in excel and formulas in access, that work out all of it







You can see even though my gear is shorter this month because of the increased cad I am slightly faster, even though I have climbed more per mile.
The negative days rain is a glitch i keep meaning to sort it should be positive.


----------



## Coggy (31 Aug 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So-so thanks, been better, but on the other hand been a lot worse, at least I am riding again and not taking nearly three months about like from last Dec to Mar.
> 34.13 miles @ 16.04mph with 38.85ft/mile
> 
> From Bryton
> ...





Sorry but that just sounded like a foreign language to me Nigel. I have absolutely no
Idea what you were talking about !


----------



## Big_Dave (31 Aug 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I thought I was bad at looking at my stat's, but you have taken it to a whole new level, Respect (*Bows Down) I started logging rides on spreadsheets in '08, although now Just use strava/veloviewer and garmin. That reminds me why doesn't veloviewer have cadence logs?


----------



## RWright (1 Sep 2014)

I started using the Garmin express program and synced Garmin Connect to Strava. I like that I just plug in my Garmin to my computer and it automatically goes to both Garmin and Strava sites. I only have to go to Strava and put in the bike I actually ride (mostly for maintenance reasons but to check out some performance things too) because I am too lazy to change bikes in the bike computer settings before I ride. I am getting the fitness back slowly but just trying to be consistent for now. Hopefully I can pick things up a little more in Sept.



For August:
Count: 30 Activities
Distance: 377.86 mi
Time: 30:10:34 h:m:s
Elevation Gain: 11,879 ft
Avg Speed:
12.5 mph


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> What SPD cleats do you have, there are a couple of types if you have mtb spd cleat, sh-56 cleats are the better ones as they unclip easier at different angles (they are silver coloured) whereas the standard spd cleats (sh-51 black coloured) are harder to unclip even with the pedal in the weakest spring position



I agree with you.

Have posted this time and again but not sure anyone does much about it.

I think @Nomadski has posted it on a number of occasions.

With SH56's fitted there are no 'clipless moments'. 

I think these should be the default beginners cleat - although why anyone would want to switch to SH51's after would be beyond me.

I'm not sure why 'clipless moments' generate such mirth - often the rider gets hurt plus the (often new & shiny) bike gets damaged too,


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Coggy said:


> Sorry but that just sounded like a foreign language to me Nigel. I have absolutely no
> Idea what you were talking about !


Thats ok then, because I don't half the time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @Nigelnaturist I thought I was bad at looking at my stat's, but you have taken it to a whole new level, Respect (*Bows Down) I started logging rides on spreadsheets in '08, although now Just use strava/veloviewer and garmin. That reminds me why doesn't veloviewer have cadence logs?


I started on a spreadsheet, but it became to unwieldy, in fact my main table still as some legacy fields that I should get rid of, I should really re do most of it, as i was learning certain things as I went along, like how do running 7, 30, 90 ect days, as for strava, its not to accurate on the elevation thing.
I don't have a table for strava data, but from the Bryton R20 and corrected data on rwgps there can be a huge difference, yesterday if I had used the R20 elevation instead of the 705 I would have lost over 500ft or 40%, there was only a difference of 70ft between the 705 and rwgps corrected data.
RWGPSCEG=corrected on rwgps elevation gain, R20EG = R20 elevation gain, 705EG you guessed it, then it shows the difference between the two units, how difficult the ride was, and of cause ft/mile







To be honest, I can enter my data from both units in less than 5 mins, that is the bryton site for the R20, GTC for the 705 (so dont even need an internet connection), and weather from sporttracks, I did use garmin connect, but it stopped showing mine, and mine now has max-min temps on the ride, same for wind, I could do the same for wind direction, but currently only do a general direction, and rainfall, I might think about wind chill this winter, if I get to tidy the database up.

This is my main menu, a bit hap-hazard (bit like me), but it works




@SpokeyDokey I said I wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I started on a spreadsheet, but it became to unwieldy, in fact my main table still as some legacy fields that I should get rid of, in fact I should really re do most of it, as i was learning certain things as I went along, like how do running 7, 30, 90 ect days, as for strava, its not to accurate on the elevation thing.
> I don't have a table for strava data, but from the Bryton R20 and corrected data on rwgps there can be a huge difference, yesterday if I had used the R20 elevation instead of the 705 I would have lost over 500ft or 40%, there was only a difference of 70ft between the 705 and rwgps corrected data.
> RWGPSCEG=corrected on rwgps elevation gain, R20EG = R20 elevation gain, 705EG you guessed it, then it shows the difference between the two units, how difficult the ride was, and of cause ft/mile
> 
> ...



I didn't believe you anyway!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I didn't believe you anyway!


As promised a quickish monthly summary form


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Well according to VV I am 1/2 mph faster on the 105 kit than the 9sp Sora set up I had. Though in part could be improvement in fitness.


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Sep 2014)

New Bike ordered. Now just need this Sciatica to go away once and for all.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Sep 2014)

Out with Sue this morning in the rain  for her longest ride so far 

http://www.strava.com/activities/188257470


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I started on a spreadsheet, but it became to unwieldy, in fact my main table still as some legacy fields that I should get rid of, I should really re do most of it, as i was learning certain things as I went along, like how do running 7, 30, 90 ect days, as for strava, its not to accurate on the elevation thing.
> I don't have a table for strava data, but from the Bryton R20 and corrected data on rwgps there can be a huge difference, yesterday if I had used the R20 elevation instead of the 705 I would have lost over 500ft or 40%, there was only a difference of 70ft between the 705 and rwgps corrected data.
> RWGPSCEG=corrected on rwgps elevation gain, R20EG = R20 elevation gain, 705EG you guessed it, then it shows the difference between the two units, how difficult the ride was, and of cause ft/mile
> 
> ...


I still have a big issue with recorded feet climbed.
When I plan a route - I don't think it really matter where - Strava rwgps, gpsies etc, the feet climbed is always way more than it actually recorded on the ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I started on a spreadsheet, but it became to unwieldy, in fact my main table still as some legacy fields that I should get rid of, I should really re do most of it, as i was learning certain things as I went along, like how do running 7, 30, 90 ect days, as for strava, its not to accurate on the elevation thing.
> I don't have a table for strava data, but from the Bryton R20 and corrected data on rwgps there can be a huge difference, yesterday if I had used the R20 elevation instead of the 705 I would have lost over 500ft or 40%, there was only a difference of 70ft between the 705 and rwgps corrected data.
> RWGPSCEG=corrected on rwgps elevation gain, R20EG = R20 elevation gain, 705EG you guessed it, then it shows the difference between the two units, how difficult the ride was, and of cause ft/mile
> 
> ...



Nigel's back


----------



## Trevor_P (1 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nigel's back


The place just wasn't the same without him. Welcome back @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As promised a quickish monthly summary form
> 
> View attachment 54878



Your days rained is a minus number?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I still have a big issue with recorded feet climbed.
> When I plan a route - I don't think it really matter where - Strava rwgps, gpsies etc, the feet climbed is always way more than it actually recorded on the ride


This is why I just use the corrected version from rwgps, at least its pretty consistent from ride to ride as a comparison.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your days rained is a minus number?


Its because its a true/false field and when these are counted it turns out negative for some reason, I know what it means, I will look into seeing how to convert it to positive.

To all, aww shucks guys didn't know you cared so much.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its because its a true/false field and when these are count it turns out negative for some reason, I know what it means, I will look into seeing how to convert it to positive.
> 
> To all, aww shucks guys didn't know you cared so much.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your days rained is a minus number?








sorted.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Have posted this time and again but not sure anyone does much about it.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. There would never be a clipless moment for any beginner if they just listened to us.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2014)

Extra short unscheduled ride this afternoon.
Call from Mrs Stonechat, she couldn't start the car
Cycled over there and it started first time, reckon it had been flooded


----------



## Lisat (1 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> What SPD cleats do you have, there are a couple of types if you have mtb spd cleat, sh-56 cleats are the better ones as they unclip easier at different angles (they are silver coloured) whereas the standard spd cleats (sh-51 black coloured) are harder to unclip even with the pedal in the weakest spring position


I have the silver ones and I used them again today on commute to work. Guess what? No toppling over. Hurrah


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2014)

Just noticed that my year's mileage has now passed 3000 miles


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just noticed that my year's mileage has now passed 3000 miles


Thus far


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2014)

Well have now booked the New Forest Sportive - Epic Course - 100 miles for Sunday 12th October
Need to train more seriously and - my longest to date is 74 miles so need to do one or two longer rides (It's not that I am not able it's just making the time for a longer ride)
Think I will move saddle forward and up a little.
100 miles and 5013 feet of climbing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat you will be fine Bob.


----------



## morrisman (2 Sep 2014)

Wot he said ^^^^^^


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well have now booked the New Forest Sportive - Epic Course - 100 miles for Sunday 12th October
> Need to train more seriously and - my longest to date is 74 miles so need to do one or two longer rides (It's not that I am not able it's just making the time for a longer ride)
> Think I will move saddle forward and up a little.
> 100 miles and 5013 feet of climbing


Not a distance rider, but I did 100 miles in a day last year (about 7 and bit hours) and about 4,000 ft.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well have now booked the New Forest Sportive - Epic Course - 100 miles for Sunday 12th October
> Need to train more seriously and - my longest to date is 74 miles so need to do one or two longer rides (It's not that I am not able it's just making the time for a longer ride)
> Think I will move saddle forward and up a little.
> 100 miles and 5013 feet of climbing



You'll be fine, if you can do 74 miles you can certainly do 100. As you have already stated, the hardest part is finding the time to do it as a 100 miler for most people is a most of the day job.

It is a great sense of achievement when you bag your first 100, enjoy the day, I would wish you luck, but you won't need it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

What a glorious day it is out there ladies and gentlemen. Perfect weather to get out and about for a wonder dowm the lanes, and that's exactly what I did. Went for an hours ride down my favourite lane with no traffic, although today I did see 1 other cyclist., I was so shocked, I nearly fell off my bike. Not a serious cyclist either, he was wearing shorts, a t -shirt and a helment and was riding a big arsed 4 ton mtb, but at least he was out there. Perfect day, blue skies, sunshine, and a bit of a wind. Nothing to report accept had a great time pootling along as usual. I hope everyone is having a good day out there.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2014)

Just out of interest
As some may recall I have complained that when away I need to take the (reallly old) laptop so that I can send in ride to Strava etc.
Now got a lead for the tablet with USB adapter on the end. With a couple of apps, I can now access and upload via the tablet where I have Wifi access
Might report this on another forum as there may be interest on doing this


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just out of interest
> As some may recall I have complained that when away I need to take the (reallly old) laptop so that I can send in ride to Strava etc.
> Now got a lead for the tablet with USB adapter on the end. With a couple of apps, I can now access and upload via the tablet where I have Wifi access
> Might report this on another forum as there may be interest on doing this


I do everyting on my samsung galaxy tab tablet. You can load, strava, map my ride, ride with RGPs is it. Just about any of the riding apps as well as aps for walking and running. I use it to work out how far I have gone, and what elevation. Today withi 1 mile I had 600 feet of elevation and that is a flat bit round here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I do everyting on my samsung galaxy tab tablet. You can load, strava, map my ride, ride with RGPs is it. Just about any of the riding apps as well as aps for walking and running. I use it to work out how far I have gone, and what elevation. Today withi 1 mile I had 600 feet of elevation and that is a flat bit round here.



Blimey I do a lumpy ride home from work that is 25 miles and I get to a whopping 600 feet (To be fair most of that is squashed into about 4 miles of the ride). Definitely flat around here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

Just realised two more 50+ mile days and my edington no. is the same as my age


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Blimey I do a lumpy ride home from work that is 25 miles and I get to a whopping 600 feet (To be fair most of that is squashed into about 4 miles of the ride). Definitely flat around here.



You can go off people you know. That is the flatist area I can find around here. That's why I may not go out for long, and I may not go far, but I get a good workout because of the terrain. That's the price I pay for living in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains I suppose.


----------



## stevey (2 Sep 2014)

....Day like this and i am having to go to physio assesments, Docs, Benefit office....Etc,Etc,Etc


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Sep 2014)

A quick pre lunch spin for me
http://www.strava.com/activities/188751257


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Just out of interest
> As some may recall I have complained that when away I need to take the (reallly old) laptop so that I can send in ride to Strava etc.
> Now got a lead for the tablet with USB adapter on the end. With a couple of apps, I can now access and upload via the tablet where I have Wifi access
> Might report this on another forum as there may be interest on doing this


From my understanding, any device that can access a webpage should be able to do everything the webpage offers, however its transferring your info (gps track) to the tablet all depends if your tablet sees the garmin as an external device if so, you should beable to transfer it and up, or just upload from the device, this is unlikely to work with brytons.


----------



## Coggy (2 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I do everyting on my samsung galaxy tab tablet. You can load, strava, map my ride, ride with RGPs is it. Just about any of the riding apps as well as aps for walking and running. I use it to work out how far I have gone, and what elevation. Today withi 1 mile I had 600 feet of elevation and that is a flat bit round here.




600ft in 1 mile ! I did 1000ft in 45 last Sunday and was knackered ! Tonight I will do 21 miles with about 300ft gain ! I like living in East Anglia !


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

Coggy said:


> 600ft in 1 mile ! I did 1000ft in 45 last Sunday and was knackered ! Tonight I will do 21 miles with about 300ft gain ! I like living in East Anglia !


Bit like North Lincs, flat and boring and you start looking for motorway bridges just to break up the monotony.

2.6 miles into town and back with 181ft, and its pretty flat round here


----------



## Trevor_P (2 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat I'm doing the new forest 100 on the Saturday. It's much more hilly than my previous and only 100. Last time, I seemed to find a second wind at around seventy miles. Eat and drink properly and you'll be fine.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Sep 2014)

My OH, Sue went for her first ride on her own with the new Carrera, it was a big thing for her as I'm normally hovering around making sure things are ok.
Unfortuanatly she changed down to the small ring to soon, span out, lost her footing then balance and went down quite hard 
Covered in bruises and gravel rash she just picked herself up, got back on and continued homechapeau!

Bike has been straightened out now, the only lasting damage is the outer cage on the right pedal.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well have now booked the New Forest Sportive - Epic Course - 100 miles for Sunday 12th October
> Need to train more seriously and - my longest to date is 74 miles so need to do one or two longer rides (It's not that I am not able it's just making the time for a longer ride)
> Think I will move saddle forward and up a little.
> 100 miles and 5013 feet of climbing


I shouldn't worry about it @Stonechat . The hillier bit is when it goes out of the forest to the north but from my previous experience I doubt your Garmin will show that much elevation when you've finished.

Good luck anyway & I may be there too but I'm planning on doing the South Downs sportive the following week.


----------



## GravityFighter (2 Sep 2014)

Hi all. Complete and utter newbie to the world of cycling here - at the grand old age of 30! Not due to a lack of fitness, more because I never really took up cycling as a kid. However, my fiancee has gotten more and more into it over the last few years. So... I had an adult cycling lesson 3 weeks ago, which went well; just need to tighten up my control and balance a little bit, but overall all fine. So I then decided to dive right in and buy myself a Cannondale CADDX 105 CX bike last weekend! Only took it out for a brief 8 mile spin at the weekend, but we're out for another 6 - 10 miles tonight depending on how much time we have, and a bigger ride on Sunday afternoon. 

I'm sure I've got good base fitness and love spin at the gym, so here's hoping I continue to get bitten by the bug. Determined we will be able to go on some nice rides down in Pembrokeshire when we have a 4 day break in October...


----------



## stevey (2 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> My OH, Sue went for her first ride on her own with the new Carrera, it was a big thing for her as I'm normally hovering around making sure things are ok.
> Unfortuanatly she changed down to the small ring to soon, span out, lost her footing then balance and went down quite hard
> Covered in bruises and gravel rash she just picked herself got back on and continued homechapeau!
> 
> Bike has been straightened out now, the only lasting damage is the outer cage on the right pedal.



Hope it doesn't put her off @BrianEvesham


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

This is a ride I did a while ago. It is only a 2.7 mile segment, but you can see the elevation I think.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

Coggy said:


> 600ft in 1 mile ! I did 1000ft in 45 last Sunday and was knackered ! Tonight I will do 21 miles with about 300ft gain ! I like living in East Anglia !



I think I'd like living where you are. Believe me, that is as flat as it gets around here. No wonder I don't go far. I tet as good a work out in 2 miles, as you do in 40.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Just realised two more 50+ mile days and my edington no. is the same as my age



We expect it to be done by Friday


----------



## GravityFighter (2 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Hope it doesn't put her off @BrianEvesham



Ditto, hope she's out again quick-smart. I'm dreading my first off, but no doubt I'll get it out of the way sooner rather than later...


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

GravityFighter said:


> Hi all. Complete and utter newbie to the world of cycling here - at the grand old age of 30! Not due to a lack of fitness, more because I never really took up cycling as a kid. However, my fiancee has gotten more and more into it over the last few years. So... I had an adult cycling lesson 3 weeks ago, which went well; just need to tighten up my control and balance a little bit, but overall all fine. So I then decided to dive right in and buy myself a Cannondale CADDX 105 CX bike last weekend! Only took it out for a brief 8 mile spin at the weekend, but we're out for another 6 - 10 miles tonight depending on how much time we have, and a bigger ride on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I'm sure I've got good base fitness and love spin at the gym, so here's hoping I continue to get bitten by the bug. Determined we will be able to go on some nice rides down in Pembrokeshire when we have a 4 day break in October...



Hi. Welcome to the newbie thread. Eveyrone is welcome hope your enjoying it.


----------



## stevey (2 Sep 2014)

Welcome @GravityFighter Age 30 one of the young ones....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2014)

GravityFighter said:


> Hi all. Complete and utter newbie to the world of cycling here - at the grand old age of 30! Not due to a lack of fitness, more because I never really took up cycling as a kid. However, my fiancee has gotten more and more into it over the last few years. So... I had an adult cycling lesson 3 weeks ago, which went well; just need to tighten up my control and balance a little bit, but overall all fine. So I then decided to dive right in and buy myself a Cannondale CADDX 105 CX bike last weekend! Only took it out for a brief 8 mile spin at the weekend, but we're out for another 6 - 10 miles tonight depending on how much time we have, and a bigger ride on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I'm sure I've got good base fitness and love spin at the gym, so here's hoping I continue to get bitten by the bug. Determined we will be able to go on some nice rides down in Pembrokeshire when we have a 4 day break in October...



Welcome aboard, you are a baby compared to some of the old codgers we have on here, not mentioning no names or anything


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Welcome aboard, you are a baby compared to some of the old codgers we have on here, not mentioning no names or anything



Oi you. Watch it. Less of the old if you don't mind......


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> My OH, Sue went for her first ride on her own with the new Carrera, it was a big thing for her as I'm normally hovering around making sure things are ok.
> Unfortuanatly she changed down to the small ring to soon, span out, lost her footing then balance and went down quite hard
> Covered in bruises and gravel rash she just picked herself got back on and continued homechapeau!
> 
> Bike has been straightened out now, the only lasting damage is the outer cage on the right pedal.


Sounds like shes well and truly bitten the bug, if she got straight back on


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We expect it to be done by Friday


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2014)

GravityFighter said:


> I'm sure I've got good base fitness and love *spin at the gym*, so here's hoping I continue to get bitten by the bug. Determined we will be able to go on some nice rides down in Pembrokeshire when we have a 4 day break in October...


You will soon forget about spinning classes, completely different ball game ( or should that be wheel) and much more enjoyable, one thing from your spinning classes is to use a lower gear than you may think on the road bike and spin, and 

p.s. don't listen to me I know now't


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Sep 2014)

GravityFighter said:


> Hi all. Complete and utter newbie to the world of cycling here - at the grand old age of 30! Not due to a lack of fitness, more because I never really took up cycling as a kid. However, my fiancee has gotten more and more into it over the last few years. So... I had an adult cycling lesson 3 weeks ago, which went well; just need to tighten up my control and balance a little bit, but overall all fine. So I then decided to dive right in and buy myself a Cannondale CADDX 105 CX bike last weekend! Only took it out for a brief 8 mile spin at the weekend, but we're out for another 6 - 10 miles tonight depending on how much time we have, and a bigger ride on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I'm sure I've got good base fitness and love spin at the gym, so here's hoping I continue to get bitten by the bug. Determined we will be able to go on some nice rides down in Pembrokeshire when we have a 4 day break in October...



Nice bike!


----------



## Mark1978 (2 Sep 2014)

My first ever KOM. OK, not too many people on it (27) but im real happy with it. Heart nearly exploded from my chest.

http://www.strava.com/activities/188930759


----------



## Coggy (2 Sep 2014)

https://www.strava.com/activities/188945363

Chuffed tonight

5 New PRs

32/540 on one segment and 60/538 on another. Who'd have thought less than 5 months inI would be pushing for a place in top 10% of some of these segments ? Not me !

I felt slow tonight but actually maintained 16.5 mph average. 

Granted it is very flat round here though.


----------



## GreigM (2 Sep 2014)

Got 20 miles in yesterday and today, certainly feel my lack of rides in August has put me back a bit. Back to work tomorrow so probably wont get out again until Sunday.


----------



## nobbyp (2 Sep 2014)

Got back into riding after hiring bike on holiday in July 
13 aug 23.3 miles at 11.0 mph
27 aug 22.45 miles at 13.6 mph
1 sep 19.97 miles at 16 mph

All on fat tyred front sus heavy MTB

All the difference is going uphill - all the advice about keeping cadence up rather than arguing with those small cogs working a treat 

Can't wait until Santa brings my road bike (focus culebro)


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

nobbyp said:


> Got back into riding after hiring bike on holiday in July
> 13 aug 23.3 miles at 11.0 mph
> 27 aug 22.45 miles at 13.6 mph
> 1 sep 19.97 miles at 16 mph
> ...



Have fun. Thats the main thing and good luck. Welcome to the newbie thread by the way.


----------



## nobbyp (2 Sep 2014)

Thanks - the forum is great - really great advice especially for people coming newly into cycling and trying to cope with bewildering range of bikes / kit / accessories.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2014)

nobbyp said:


> Thanks - the forum is great - really great advice especially for people coming newly into cycling and trying to cope with bewildering range of bikes / kit / accessories.



It can be overwhelming when you start. Just take your time, and don't rush things. Oh and ask as many questions as you want.


----------



## Heigue'r (2 Sep 2014)

19.2 kilometres for me this eve, longest distance i have ever cycled so chuffed,had no idea of distance until i got in so will be looking to make it 20kilometres nxt time, how do i change to mph in strava?


----------



## Coggy (2 Sep 2014)

Heigue'r said:


> 19.2 kilometres for me this eve, longest distance i have ever cycled so chuffed,had no idea of distance until i got in so will be looking to make it 20kilometres nxt time, how do i change to mph in strava?


If using App on phone, go to "More". Under heading "Preferences" select "Unit of Measurement" and change to Miles


----------



## bpsmith (2 Sep 2014)

Got a short one in tonight. Surprise one with a mate and his mate. Wasn't fast, but enjoyed the chat and met someone new. Result!

https://www.strava.com/activities/188926864


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Sep 2014)

bpsmith said:


> Got a short one in tonight. Surprise one with a mate and his mate. Wasn't fast, but enjoyed the chat and met someone new. Result!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/188926864



32 miles: short / 16mph: wasn't fast.

You're on a different planet to me.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 32 miles: short / 16mph: wasn't fast.
> 
> You're on a different planet to me.


That's what I was thinking too! Dread to think what my speed and distance will be like when I get back.


----------



## moo (3 Sep 2014)

I've upped my midnight commute home to 25 miles (commute in to work is usually 11 miles). It's 5 miles door to door. Guys at work think I'm mad


----------



## RWright (3 Sep 2014)

Cut the ride short (10 miles) this evening, got chased home by a thunderstorm coming in the distance. Looked like some pretty serious lightning so I cut off my second lap down and back. I get home and the storm appears to be stopping where it was. 

Nothing exciting except I came up on flock of geese at dusk, they were right on the side of the road and some of them were in the road. They didn't notice me until I was right on them, they started honking and flying off in the same direction I was going. I was impressed how quickly they got into formation and got up to a good speed at such a low altitude, with me bringing up the rear of the formation and honking the loudest. It would have been nice to have caught it on cam. It reminded me of that that guy on Youtube, or wherever I saw it, that takes his video camera with him on his ultralight airplane and flies with geese.


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Hope it doesn't put her off @BrianEvesham


Cheers, she is more determined than ever to carry on.


Nigelnaturist said:


> Sounds like shes well and truly bitten the bug, if she got straight back on


She is bitten!
Very sore and stiff today.


----------



## Effyb4 (3 Sep 2014)

I'm feeling pretty frustrated this morning. I have a routine appointment at my local community hospital. The weather for today is good and I thought I would cycle there as it's only 6 miles and I like to have a ride on my day off. I've been trying to find out if there is any cycle parking, but the website only wants to tell me about car parking charges. I've tried looking on google maps but I can't see any racks. I guess I could just lock my bike to a lamp post or something.


----------



## Steady (3 Sep 2014)

nobbyp said:


> Got back into riding after hiring bike on holiday in July
> 13 aug 23.3 miles at 11.0 mph
> 27 aug 22.45 miles at 13.6 mph
> 1 sep 19.97 miles at 16 mph
> ...




A full fat dual suspension mtb is a great starting bike, or "fitness" bike (or training bike! ) for the road. I think with my own experience going from such a heavy bike and doing your type of mileage and then to a road bike has given my legs a lot of short sprinting power. I'm by no means fit, or slim but I can easily power away from the lights and leave cars to catch up on my road bike and it's a nice feeling. :-)


----------



## mick160 (3 Sep 2014)

Just got back into riding my bike last week. (Mtb with slick tyres). So far I have done;
13.24 miles @ 12.9mph,
11.03 miles @ 10.9 mph (with 2 year old on the back)
18.97 miles @ 13.7mph,
And a ride with my older son of 10.32 miles @ 6.5mph, which I think is a top effort for a 5 year old boy!!


----------



## GravityFighter (3 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Welcome aboard, you are a baby compared to some of the old codgers we have on here, not mentioning no names or anything



Haha, cheers. I'm guessing from your name and avi you're a Leeds fan then? I live 10 mins from Elland Road. Support LUFC if anyone asks but quite glad my first sport is rugby league at the moment!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Sep 2014)

GravityFighter said:


> Haha, cheers. I'm guessing from your name and avi you're a Leeds fan then? I live 10 mins from Elland Road. Support LUFC if anyone asks but quite glad my first sport is rugby league at the moment!


Took em long enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Sep 2014)

Created a table which shows the avg time I set off for each month, and the overall time is half past 2 in the afternoon, just proves how lazy I am.
Earliest avg month was last month at 11:34.

This is providing I have the table setup right.


----------



## bash 73 (3 Sep 2014)

Been out this evening and its the best i think I've felt on a bike as when i did the 2 climbs i didn't feel like stopping at the top!
Also when home i could still walk properly
http://www.strava.com/activities/189382286


----------



## Eribiste (3 Sep 2014)

I'm back on the saddle again having had a holiday. I celebrated the return to cycling with a trip up to British Camp on The Malvern Hills on Sunday which went fairly well. I might only have made just over 4 mph on the way up past Little Malvern Priory (which Strava reckons to be 16+ %), but I saw 45 mph on the way back down! 

I'm getting some modest training miles in ready for the MacMillan Shakespeare 100 on the 14th.


----------



## mick160 (3 Sep 2014)

First 20 miler tonight...

22.86 miles @ 14.14mph. I am pretty happy with that. 

Really, really really fancy getting a road bike now though.......


----------



## Batgirl (4 Sep 2014)

Didn't count the miles tonight (likely only 3 maximum) but worked on setting off with higher seat.. also cycling slow next to my jogging teenager. Lots of walk / run transitions so lots of walk / cycle for me which gave me lots of setting off practice - I'm still wobbly / nervous setting off so it's a good thing.


----------



## Coggy (4 Sep 2014)

mick160 said:


> First 20 miler tonight...
> 
> 22.86 miles @ 14.14mph. I am pretty happy with that.
> 
> Really, really really fancy getting a road bike now though.......




Do it !


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Sep 2014)

A nice 10 miles tonight in the sunshine through the leafy lanes.

http://www.strava.com/activities/189816389


----------



## matth411 (5 Sep 2014)

Hey guys, as most of you were aware I was due to ride the "ride of the roses" event on Sunday 31/08/14 and it was supposed to be a 75 mile ride with a lot of hills. It did not go to plan, and it was all my fault. Firstly, I woke up late. And by late I mean 15 mins before I should have been leaving the house to get to the event instead of the hour and a half I had planned. Then I had trouble getting the bike in the car (no rack) seriously, a Specialized Sirrus large frame in the back of a Suzuki Swift (my mum's car. not mine. I don't drive.) Then diversions, enforced reduced speed sections and traffic. I ended up 15 minutes late for my start time, which is not too bad I suppose. I asked if I could still set off for the 75 mile ride and the organisers said no. It was either nothing or the 50 mile ride due to set off 15 minutes later. So that is what I did. I took the 50 on, which included some long steep hills, and finished it in 3 hours 8 minutes. (I say it was 50 miles, it worked out to be 45. But shhh nobody else needs to know.)

First half I was getting to grips with being in an odd location compared to where I usually ride so took it easy and stuck with a group who were taking it easy. Until I got used to the environment, and got a bit bored of seeing the same people around me, I do not think I would be good in a club for this reason. At the water stop at the 21 mile mark, I saw a few people still there that had set off at the front of the 50 mile riders. And left the stop about 4 minutes after them, only to catch them up which I was not expecting to do! These guys were holding a quite high pace, and I was determined to keep the pace with them. I managed to do so until about the 35 mile mark, when THEY started to slow down. I noticed we were all going into a headwind, so I TRIED to take my turn at the front of the group only for the rest of them to seem to drop back. I stayed at that pace for the next 5 miles until my legs started seizing up and I had to drop down a gear or two just to keep going. 

Anyway, I finished the event. And then felt kind of glad that I woke up late and missed the 75 mile ride, which had about triple the elevation. Not bad for only 23 miles "training" in the 21 days before the event. Next year I will complete one of the longer rides, dependant on how much riding I can do between now and then. Safe to say that I am fully in love with the bike again. Here is this ride http://www.strava.com/activities/187803135

I did go out for a little pootle t'other day too, which was 20 miles. But that was just to get out the house, so only a 10.4 mph average. http://www.strava.com/activities/188791948


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2014)

mick160 said:


> First 20 miler tonight...
> 
> 22.86 miles @ 14.14mph. I am pretty happy with that.
> 
> Really, really really fancy getting a road bike now though.......



You won't regret it if you do


----------



## Stonechat (5 Sep 2014)

Not having been a while went to Richmond Park and did two laps clockwise - the slightly harder direction

Sad notice there on Broomfield Hill asking for witnesses

Cyclist died recently - think he was a medic and v careful rider and skidded on gravel on the road
Said my thoughts for him twice as went past

32.98 mile at 15.1 mph with 869 ft climbing

http://www.strava.com/activities/190185911

Edit - also taken about 5 minutes off my lap time for Richmond Park in either direction
Best lap today was 25 minutes 29 sec (about 6.7 miles in a lap)


----------



## Justinslow (5 Sep 2014)

Just did my second attempt at my local 10 mile tt course, I managed to beat my time by 3 minutes,https://www.strava.com/activities/190271469
But I was hoping for more! Put a real effort in and thought I was flying (the top riders are doing it 8 minutes quicker) 
Still I suppose it's not bad given my first ride on the bike was on the 17 august and I pretty much have done nothing before this, oh, and it's on the Ventura cp50 from Argos as it came out of the box


----------



## NickyMTB (6 Sep 2014)

Only just downloaded Strava yesterday and went for a quick ride to try it out...

Distance: 4.4miles
Moving time: 23:55
Elevation: 35ft
Average Speed: 11mph
Max speed: 19.5mph

I don't know this if this is good or bad on a Mountain Bike but it definitely gave me a workout!


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Sep 2014)

NickyMTB said:


> Only just downloaded Strava yesterday and went for a quick ride to try it out...
> 
> Distance: 4.4miles
> Moving time: 23:55
> ...



Its neither good or bad. Its a start. The beginning. Well done. Did you enjoy it? Thats all that matters, not the distance.


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Sep 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/190475786

Normal loop of Windsor - lots of PB's today - but my knee will pay for it tomorrow - Saw loads of other cyclists out today too!


----------



## matth411 (6 Sep 2014)

Did some "technique" training on the commute this evening. AKA feeling and watching how my legs go and making alterations. Felt so much more efficient, and wasn't sweating when I got to work. Happy cyclist now. Although I am putting my lights on tonight. Booo!!!


----------



## Cyclecorfu (6 Sep 2014)

Did 15 miles on Thursday and 21 miles today. My furthest distance to date. Very happy, even if I only managed 12mph average.
Seems a long way considering my first ride of 3.5 miles a few weeks ago.


----------



## NickyMTB (7 Sep 2014)

I really loved it, my only problem is where the hell do I go to cycle 15 or 20 miles


----------



## Justinslow (7 Sep 2014)

NickyMTB said:


> I really loved it, my only problem is where the hell do I go to cycle 15 or 20 miles


Anywhere! Just think of a route around your local area and go for it, or just follow your nose, if you have a smart phone you can always get a map up to find your way home, I'm going out this morning and I've got a rough idea where I'm going but definitely not fixed. If you're in London maybe take your bike to one of the big parks?


----------



## Gavlaaaaarrrrr (7 Sep 2014)

Hi all started riding end of July my first ride was 
7mile's in 30mins average speed 14.3mph 
My last ride last night was 
18miles in 1hr 13mins average speed 14.5mph


----------



## Harv (7 Sep 2014)

NickyMTB said:


> I really loved it, my only problem is where the hell do I go to cycle 15 or 20 miles



I normally look at Strava routes people near me have done to get some good ideas for rides. 

Found some really nice routes that way.


----------



## Steady (7 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> I normally look at Strava routes people near me have done to get some good ideas for rides.
> 
> Found some really nice routes that way.



To follow on from that, even though I'm not a member of any cycling club I've "joined" several local cycling clubs on Strava just like you would join the cycle chat club and it's a great resource of local routes and where other people are riding. I wish I had done it when I first started to be honest, but I found some several nice rides eventually that are still my favourite loops, roads become less daunting once you've tried them out.


----------



## fit447 (7 Sep 2014)

Just got back from my 3rd Sunday session, on my heavy MTB, and managed 11.6 miles in an hour. I know its not fast, but apparently there was a total ascent of 0ver 400 ft. Most of it up the long slow hill in the last mile. So I' m happy. It was nice to get so many cyclists greeting me. On wards and upwards.


----------



## Steady (7 Sep 2014)

I really wish I had more time at the moment to cycle, just got twenty miles in this morning on a usual route but there's an itch that needs to be scratched for longer/further and more often! 

The encouragement of seeing a group of cyclists ahead encouraged me to go faster on the return home resulting in a surprising QOM on a more popular segment as I tried not to gain to much distance from them. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/190970881

As soon as I get in I want to go out again!


----------



## Trevor_P (7 Sep 2014)

Nice morning ride. First for over a week because of the sciatica. Only 30 miles. Tree PR's, but none on hills to be expected I suppose. Looking forward to the new bike, hopefully within a fortnight.

Oh, and there were lots of cyclists out this morning. Must have past literally hundreds going the other way.

http://www.strava.com/activities/191002799


----------



## BrynCP (7 Sep 2014)

Just covered my 2000th mile today on my road bike, which I bought in May this year. Still trying to cover hills too, so been doing shorter rides than I had been (35-40 as opposed to 50-70, but with more elevation).

So today, I get to the top of the hill, I am just about to hit 2000 miles, and how do I get rewarded? A pop and escape of air from rear tyre! It looks like a pinch flat as I went over a small crack in the road: I have two small holes about 1cm apart in the tube.

First puncture on this bike, at 2000 miles that seems quite good, and I did my first roadside repair and put a new tube in; took 20 mins, most of that time trying to choose a spot to do the repair as it was a very narrow track with muddy verges, and then getting the tyre back on without using a tyre lever. I cut the ride short as I didn't feel confident I could put enough air in the tyre, and my gauge when I got back showed I only managed to get 40psi in!

Was nice to see everybody who passed asked if I was OK and if I had all the tools I needed


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2014)

Nice day & nice ride:

30.93 miles

1667' Elevation Gain

2h 11m 48s

14.1 mph average speed

Hope you all had/have good & safe rides today.


----------



## Justinslow (7 Sep 2014)

Went out with the intension to beat my previous best of just under 38 miles, trying to get to 50 as a target. Managed 61, so well happy with thathttps://www.strava.com/activities/191037580
Legs were pretty shot by the end but I can still walk! The miles I've clocked up to this point are finally starting to pay off as the body is much more used to it now, clocking serious mileage ain't easy though!
Edit, and highest top speed so far 43.4 mph.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2014)

Well in light of having booked the New Forest Sportive 100, went out for a longer ride
Abandoned all other plans at the last minute and did London to Windsor Sportive 55 mile one
Cycled over to Richmond - 8 miles, and planned to do a longer ride back from WIndsor
From arriving at 9.05 at Richmond, registering and queuing to start took 1 hour
There seemed to be lots of activities everywhere today, many delays
For most of the ride going nicely at 15 mph+, though it slipped at the end. As I was running late, abandoned the extra mileage as Mrs S would be wondering where I was.
A bit tired though I suppose could have done more
Need to better manage my effort and eating and drinking

http://www.strava.com/activities/191139685

77.55 mi @ 14.73 mph Climbing 2047 feet, not a lot a a sprinkling of testing hills
A tad disappointed not to have done 82 which was my aim, but could take some satisfaction fom my longest ride to date


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/190475786
> 
> Normal loop of Windsor - lots of PB's today - but my knee will pay for it tomorrow - Saw loads of other cyclists out today too!


Hi @Rustybucket Yes I normally live at Staines but have been out of my house due to flooding since Feb, living in Ashford at present


----------



## moo (7 Sep 2014)

I'm quite enjoying the Epping Hills segment and will be using it as a permanent training ride. 1751ft climbing in 15.7 miles, 111ft per mile. Not a bad workout 

http://www.strava.com/activities/191177511


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I'm quite enjoying the Epping Hills segment and will be using it as a permanent training ride. 1751ft climbing in 15.7 miles, 111ft per mile. Not a bad workout
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/191177511



That's quite a chunk of climbing over that distance! Well done!

I had 220m at 12.3% today which I found tough tbh - last 50m or so I was going oh-so-slow!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Sep 2014)

Just spent an hour sorting a horrible sharp cracking noise on the front end of my bike.

Started last week and I couldn't find it and then today it went potty as I cycled about 0.7 miles along a dirt track as part of my ride.

Basically when pushing/banging the front wheel down onto the ground there was a sharp crack when coming out of compression.

Took handlebars off and refitted.

Tightened headset stem bolts.

Took wheel out and refitted.

Loosened and retightened both STI's and X-top levers.

Took brake off and refitted.

Faffed about strapping up all the cables in desperation.

Still did it!

Took the headset top cap off and - silence! Greased the thing, refitted and still silence.

***

Moral of the story - check the simple things first.


----------



## NickyMTB (7 Sep 2014)

This Strava thing is amazing, I checked out other people's routes who live around my area and a few of them have done upto 40 miles! Will have to explore a lot of these routes, but of course start off small and take it step by step.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2014)

NickyMTB said:


> This Strava thing is amazing, I checked out other people's routes who live around my area and a few of them have done upto 40 miles! Will have to explore a lot of these routes, but of course start off small and take it step by step.



Give it a few months and you will think nothing of doing a 40 miler.


----------



## moo (7 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Give it a few months and you will think nothing of doing a 40 miler.



I'm only 9 months in and contemplating that 252km Alpen-Traum badge next Sunday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I'm only 9 months in and contemplating that 252km Alpen-Traum badge next Sunday




I did it on Thursday, good luck with it, just take your time and you will be fine.


----------



## moo (7 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did it on Thursday, good luck with it, just take your time and you will be fine.



I saw your ride on the CycleChat club page. Looks like 4 members have done it this week, all of you equally mad 

I'm planning to take everything with me, including water. I've had a camelbak collecting dust for 5 months - about time it got some use.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I saw your ride on the CycleChat club page. Looks like 4 members have done it this week, all of you equally mad
> 
> I'm planning to take everything with me, including water. I've had camelbak collecting dust for 5 months - about time it got some use.



I ditched my rucksack for this ride and refilled my bottles on the way around


----------



## Razzle (7 Sep 2014)

Went out and did just short of 30 today - Not been out for a week (for any majoe distance) due to being on call out.

http://www.strava.com/activities/191251275

27.3mi Distance
1:33:45 Moving Time
656ft Elevation


----------



## nobbyp (7 Sep 2014)

22 miles @ 17 mph today

Never felt so sick after exercise

Feel great now though


----------



## Stonechat (7 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did it on Thursday, good luck with it, just take your time and you will be fine.


I just can't contemplate it!!!


----------



## Coggy (8 Sep 2014)

Did another 50 mile charity ride today to raise funds for Essex Air Ambulance.

Lovely enjoyable ride despite a blooming rear puncture 6 miles from the end.

Well organised ride and lovely to ride in a group with family and friends.

https://www.strava.com/activities/191145530


----------



## Nomadski (8 Sep 2014)

Well what should have been a 35 mile ride today with about 2.5k ft climbing wasn't according to my Garmin, just around 15 miles as I stopped it as I got to my friends place, and didn't realise until I was all the way around to Esher that I hadn't restarted it.

The second part also included the cafe break so even that didn't look very good...

Damn and blast.

http://app.strava.com/activities/191438589

http://app.strava.com/activities/191439186


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2014)

A bit weary today.
I had no gpx file though I knew some of the areas

I did no tapering off

Think I will be better on the 100 miler


----------



## Hatevessel (8 Sep 2014)

Been a bit quiet on here since signing up and talking about my plans. I'd not been out pedaling as much as I would have liked (had a few personal crises' that I won't bore you with), but on Saturday, rather than doing any safe little circuits near my home, I decided to hell with it, and got out for something more substantial (relatively for me, anyway).

Ended up doing a little tour of Medway, riding from Rochester, through Chatham and into Gillingham, and coming back via Strood and Borstal. All in all, I did around 12 miles and was able to tackle some hills (albeit in the Granny gears) that I didn't think would be possible for me.

I felt amazing afterwards and it was a big win for my confidence on the road and in my ability, and I can't wait to get out there again. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I just can't contemplate it!!!



I think you would surprise yourself.


----------



## Effyb4 (8 Sep 2014)

Hatevessel said:


> Been a bit quiet on here since signing up and talking about my plans. I'd not been out pedaling as much as I would have liked (had a few personal crises' that I won't bore you with), but on Saturday, rather than doing any safe little circuits near my home, I decided to hell with it, and got out for something more substantial (relatively for me, anyway).
> 
> Ended up doing a little tour of Medway, riding from Rochester, through Chatham and into Gillingham, and coming back via Strood and Borstal. All in all, I did around 12 miles and was able to tackle some hills (albeit in the Granny gears) that I didn't think would be possible for me.
> 
> I felt amazing afterwards and it was a big win for my confidence on the road and in my ability, and I can't wait to get out there again. Really enjoyable.


 
Well done, the miles soon add up. We cycled to Rochester recently from Essex. Beautiful countryside around that way, although I'm not used to that many hills, living in Essex.


----------



## GreigM (8 Sep 2014)

14 miles today and yesterday not as far as I would like, last few rides been feeling my right hamstring a bit tight when cycling, maybe it's time to get a bike fit?


----------



## Justinslow (8 Sep 2014)

Coggy said:


> Did another 50 mile charity ride today to raise funds for Essex Air Ambulance.
> 
> Lovely enjoyable ride despite a blooming rear puncture 6 miles from the end.
> 
> ...


My mate did that one aswell, rode to and from also, totalling 88 miles, asked me if I wanted to go but I thought it was a bit much too soon as they are a bit fast! I ended up doing 61 miles on my own elsewhere (as mentioned before) @16.4mph, but definitely gonna do an organised run soon. Two options near to me are late September Dedham ride and early October Ipswich. Oh and legs are a tad stiff today!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Sep 2014)

I can't read all the posts yet, I am off the road with right infected undercarriage this time.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't read all the posts yet, I am off the road with right infected undercarriage this time.



Hope you get well soon @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think you would surprise yourself.


Well

Won't and can't make the time
I get stiff after about 50 miles, need to keep stretching. Tried adjusting saddle position - it was fine on the ride. 
Start getting weary at around 60 miles,


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Gell well soon bud


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't read all the posts yet, I am off the road with right infected undercarriage this time.



To much information!

GWS


----------



## puffinbilly (8 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't read all the posts yet, I am off the road with right infected undercarriage this time.



Is it the bottom bracket or the crank  - sure your LBS would take a look for you 

Hope you're better soon Nigel


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can't read all the posts yet, I am off the road with right infected undercarriage this time.



GWS Nigel.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Hope it heals quickly Nigel.
@Stonechat Kind of agree with most of your comments re really long distances. I'm afraid I start to lose interest after around 4 hours and start to want to get home. If I ever do manage an imperial 100 it will just be a one off just to say I've done it but would probably never repeat it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Sep 2014)

Cheers, well most of you on here know how long it took last time, I wouldn't mind so much I was riding well, any way this is the first time since last Wed I have been able to actually sit up, the sadist thing though is that the O.H. didn't once ask how I was yesterday and only made me something to eat on Sat because I hadn'nt been done stairs all day (which for a guy that must drink 20 cups of a coffee a day even she must have noticed),.anyway enough of my moaning, hope everyone has been enjoying what looks to be great riding weather.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Nigelnaturist Hope it heals quickly Nigel.
> @Stonechat Kind of agree with most of your comments re really long distances. I'm afraid I start to lose interest after around 4 hours and start to want to get home. If I ever do manage an imperial 100 it will just be a one off just to say I've done it but would probably never repeat it.



Your boredom threshold is still higher than mine.

I did around 31 miles at the weekend in a bit over 2 hours and tbh I was thinking this is too long on a bike!

I found the distance easy and have no doubt I could do 50 and I just might do it so I can say I did.

Might even do a 100 one day for the same reason but there is not much appeal - oddly I will happily go and do a 12 hour day in the mountains and occasionally I do longer than that. 

Maybe a big factor is that I am with my mountain buddy and we yak and yak all day (women, football, politics, finance etc - same old conversations we have been having together for decades! ).

I do like cycling but it can get a bit tedious. I have no idea how those who get out and crack off 30/40/50 miles day after day manage to keep so focused - every credit to them; whilst my legs and lungs seem to go on and on I'm afraid my brain is all too easily frazzled!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Your boredom threshold is still higher than mine.
> 
> I did around 31 miles at the weekend in a bit over 2 hours and tbh I was thinking this is too long on a bike!
> 
> ...



I have to agree. I'd rather do 10 miles and enjoy it than do , 50, 60 and hate it, and feel like I'm only doing this because others do, and maybe people will think im a fraud because I don't do it and more importantly people won't think im a cyclist because I don't do that kind of mileage. on the plus side, im too old to care what others think.  as long as i enjoy it thats OK.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Sep 2014)

I know what you both mean, it's easier to chat on a mtb at more sedate speeds, on the road yesterday with another guy who I tagged along with I couldn't hear a thing he was saying as the wind and traffic noise was overpowering and on a main road I wasn't going to go 2 abreast.
I just wanted to get a high miler done just for my own satisfaction and if I do do a charity biggie at least I'm some way prepared for it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I have to agree. I'd rather do 10 miles and enjoy it than do , 50, 60 and hate it, and feel like I'm only doing this because others do, and maybe people will think im a fraud because I don't do it and more importantly people won't think im a cyclist because I don't do that kind of mileage. on the plus side, im too old to care what others think.  as long as i enjoy it thats OK.



I read a thread elsewhere on CC about 6 weeks back where someone was talking about mileges and someone dismissively said that "100 miles a week is not much really" and I thought to myself how ridiculous that statement was.

I did 73 miles in total last week and was pretty pleased and in reality it's quite a long way - would get me from where I live to more or less the outskirts of Greater Manchester.

If I talk to my non-cycling friends/family they think that more than a coupe of miles on a bike is a long way!

All relative I guess.

I have an acquaintance who cycled over 17000 miles last year and whilst dead impressive (he runs long distances as well) I think to myself that that is just plain obsessive.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I read a thread elsewhere on CC about 6 weeks back where someone was talking about mileges and someone dismissively said that "100 miles a week is not much really" and I thought to myself how ridiculous that statement was.
> 
> I did 73 miles in total last week and was pretty pleased and in reality it's quite a long way - would get me from where I live to more or less the outskirts of Greater Manchester.
> 
> ...



It sounds too much like hard work to me.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It sounds too much like hard work to me.


I'd also have a very cross-legged dog waiting on me if I did some of the distances some on here do. I don't feel it's fair to leave the pets for much longer than three or four hours just for a bike ride.


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2014)

100 miles is enough (and impressive) for me to consider far will attempt next year now, but i know a guy in our local group who cycled 171 miles in one go i was very impressed. And the regulars on here who seem to 100+ every w/end or so 

Its all relative i suppose, the people who i used to work thought 10 miles was long well they are pizza munching sofa slobs (no exaggeration either).


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'd also have a very cross-legged dog waiting on me if I did some of the distances some on here do. I don't feel it's fair to leave the pets for much longer than three or four hours just for a bike ride.



Take them with you on a lead  ONLY JOKING...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

I dont think there is anything wrong with doing that kind of mileage if that's what you want, but not everyone does. Each to his own I think.


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2014)

For me its a personnel thing done 20,50,70 next the ton


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> For me its a personnel thing done 20,50,70 next the ton




Good luck.


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Good luck.



Thank you 
The w/end before my accident i was supposed to do it with the local ctc but it wasn't to be


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Thank you
> The w/end before my accident i was supposed to do it with the local ctc but it wasn't to be



Just think how much fitter you'll be when the time is right.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

I seem to have a high threshold for boredom, I can also sit all day next to a pond fishing. I have to do distance as I hate climbing and I am not fast either.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I seem to have a high threshold for boredom, I can also sit all day next to a pond fishing. I have to do distance as I hate climbing and I am not fast either.



Fishing isnt boring. I did it a long time ago.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I read a thread elsewhere on CC about 6 weeks back where someone was talking about mileges and someone dismissively said that "100 miles a week is not much really" and I thought to myself how ridiculous that statement was.
> 
> I did 73 miles in total last week and was pretty pleased and in reality it's quite a long way - would get me from where I live to more or less the outskirts of Greater Manchester.
> 
> ...



Don't forget your miles are worth more due to the elevation you do


----------



## stevey (8 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Just think how much fitter you'll be when the time is right.



Trying to maintain some fitness in the meantime don't think i am going to far south....


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I read a thread elsewhere on CC about 6 weeks back where someone was talking about mileges and someone dismissively said that "100 miles a week is not much really" and I thought to myself how ridiculous that statement was.
> 
> I did 73 miles in total last week and was pretty pleased and in reality it's quite a long way - would get me from where I live to more or less the outskirts of Greater Manchester.
> 
> ...


Depends on the individual 
I reckon to do over 100 miles most weeks


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> For me its a personnel thing done 20,50,70 next the ton


Yes I don't think I will try for longer distances once I have reached a ton


----------



## cyclingclueless (8 Sep 2014)

hello, 

ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho. 

i have seen others on here that are doing the same ride as me averaging 100-150 miles a week; and whilst I am striving to that, for now all I can do is this atm. small pedal strokes ... like dory said... "just keep peddling, just keep peddling!!"

is anyone else within this discussion like me starting from 0 miles (not been in the saddle since teens!) 

Sam


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

cyclingclueless said:


> hello,
> 
> ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho.
> 
> ...



Dont worry about the miles. Its not important. Enjoyment is the name of the game. Just look at the posts above. Its all about fun. I'd rather cycle 10 miles and have fun than 50 miles and hate it and be bored. Welcome.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Sep 2014)

cyclingclueless said:


> hello,
> 
> ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho.
> 
> ...


I think we all recently started at 0 miles on this friendly thread. Two years ago I was doing 7-8 miles once or twice a week now its 30-70 miles two or three times a week, just keep at it & remember no matter how little you do make sure you enjoy it.


----------



## Eribiste (8 Sep 2014)

cyclingclueless said:


> hello,
> 
> ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that most of the contributors to this thread started off as you have, including the old crusty ones like me. I started off about three years ago, when a four mile trip was an epic journey. The first long single ride I did was a 25 mile ride for St John's Ambulance, and I remember the last three miles feeling like a near death experience! Now I frequently commute to work, 13 miles each way and do four or five organised 60 milers each year. I'm psyching myself up for my first 100 miler, sometime next spring. All done because I enjoy it.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2014)

Well I started at 0 a bit before I joined Cyclechat
That was last year, first bike was Feb last year,
Only by June did I start doing beyond 6 miles
Then the bug bit and the rest is history


----------



## Nomadski (8 Sep 2014)

cyclingclueless said:


> hello,
> 
> ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho.
> 
> ...



I was the same two years ago, actually buying a bike for the first time in decades and giving up the smokes. First ride on the new bike was an epic 4.7 mile loop that took me 20 minutes and about 3 times that to stop heavy breathing like a lunatic while I drank 2 pints of water with a towel round my neck like a pro...

If you read the last few pages you will actually find even some of the more experienced riders limit their mileage to whatever distance they find enjoyable.

As you ride more your tolerance for greater distances and speeds will naturally increase, mostly without you really noticing it. You will find a distance or a goal that you find enjoyable.

What I find great about cycling is even when you ease back on it (im doing 1 ride a week max as opposed to 3 last year prior to RideLondon) it doesn't take long to get back some of what you gained over a longer period.

Best advice I can give is only use any stat to compare against yourself. Don't compete against others unless you get really good, as there will always be those faster / younger / more time on their hands / less hills to do. Be your own nemesis, track your distances and speeds you do, and let a wry smile come across your face when you notice your improvement over time.

Oh, and enjoy it.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Sep 2014)

cyclingclueless said:


> hello,
> 
> ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ What they said, start small and if you enjoy it your body will become fitter and stronger the more regular you go out, it doesn't have to be loads of miles! I find if I pick a circular route near my home it's surprising how far the ride can be without actually thinking its a long way (so you kind of do a loop not just going out and coming back on the same road). Most of us use "Strava" which is a free App on a smart phone that can track your ride via GPS it's very handy to record distances etc, so that you don't actually need an expensive bike computer, I don't have one and don't really see the need for one yet.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (9 Sep 2014)

I started doing 6 miles a few times a week and maybe 15 to 20 on a week end, now I that my fitness level is up a fair bit I tend to go harder and further with anything between 20 and 40 miles after work with maybe 60 to 70 on a Sunday and I love it, my average speed is up to 17 mph over a 40 mile distance and I hope with some harder training I can get up to 20 mph.


----------



## dee.jay (9 Sep 2014)

Am into double figures within two weeks of riding again  Really enjoying it and looking forward to finding more routes to go cycle on


----------



## morrisman (9 Sep 2014)

Day 4 of my no-bicycling family holiday in Suffolk, I want my bike and I want it NOW!


----------



## Justinslow (9 Sep 2014)

morrisman said:


> Day 4 of my no-bicycling family holiday in Suffolk, I want my bike and I want it NOW!



At least you've got lovely weather! My neck of the woods, where are you?


----------



## morrisman (9 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> At least you've got lovely weather! My neck of the woods, where are you?


Wangford, beautiful day yesterday. Currently at Snape Maltings.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Sep 2014)

Oh ok, very nice, Aldborough, southwold, East Suffolk, I'm around the Lavenham area more west Suffolk. My ride on Sunday was all through Constable country- Dedham valley etc, but it was foggy  Typical back to work and it turns out lovely.


----------



## Steady (9 Sep 2014)

The StartCycles Scott lycra shorts I bought when I first started back in March on sale are now starting to go loose around my waist to the point I'm getting self concious and having to check they're covering what they're supposed to! I'm not quite sure I could fit size 14 shorts yet but pleased they're loose.  

Though funny enough, the Aldi lycra shorts from June have faired better than the Scott which I assumed would be better quality but went knobbly/bobbly where as the Aldi ones are perfect still, and fortunately have a draw string waist to keep them in a better place so Aldi special are now my favourite set of shorts.


----------



## Coggy (9 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> My mate did that one aswell, rode to and from also, totalling 88 miles, asked me if I wanted to go but I thought it was a bit much too soon as they are a bit fast! I ended up doing 61 miles on my own elsewhere (as mentioned before) @16.4mph, but definitely gonna do an organised run soon. Two options near to me are late September Dedham ride and early October Ipswich. Oh and legs are a tad stiff today!



I signed up to the Ipswich Cycle Swarm 50 Miler yesterday. What is this Dedham ride you speak of ? Might be interested in that.

I really have enjoyed the two organised rides I have participated in so far. It's nice to ride in a group, meet others and also you discover that you really are starting to do quite well when you start overtaking people who at the start you thought to yourself "this lot all look very experienced and professional".


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

I went for a nice slow bimble this morning. Beautiful weather. Distance? Don't know. Speed? Don't know. Just enjoyed my time in the saddle.


----------



## Coggy (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I went for a nice slow bimble this morning. Beautiful weather. Distance? Don't know. Speed? Don't know. Just enjoyed my time in the saddle.
> View attachment 55647



Yeah but what was your cadence !!!!!!!!?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I went for a nice slow bimble this morning. Beautiful weather. Distance? Don't know. Speed? Don't know. Just enjoyed my time in the saddle.
> View attachment 55647



Not good enough, if you can't prove you achieved 20mph average and climb 10,000 feet over 100 miles then please don't post it here.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I went for a nice slow bimble this morning. Beautiful weather. Distance? Don't know. Speed? Don't know. Just enjoyed my time in the saddle.
> View attachment 55647


Hope you were going down rather than up that hill! Very similar to a lot of the little single track roads around here. I often think parts of Wales and Scotland are very alike.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you were going down rather than up that hill! Very similar to a lot of the little single track roads around here. I often think parts of Wales and Scotland are very alike.



Yes.i was going downhill thank god  . And your right. I think wales and scotland do look alike in some areas.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not good enough, if you can't prove you achieved 20mph average and climb 10,000 feet over 100 miles then please don't post it here.




 . In that case, i'll get me coat.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

Coggy said:


> Yeah but what was your cadence !!!!!!!!?


I have no idea. Bugger off you lot


----------



## si_c (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I went for a nice slow bimble this morning. Beautiful weather. Distance? Don't know. Speed? Don't know. Just enjoyed my time in the saddle.
> View attachment 55647



Looks fantastic


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

si_c said:


> Looks fantastic



It it. But it's hard work. That's why I don't go far. I'm a poor old lady. I go for quality rather than quantity.


----------



## Justinslow (9 Sep 2014)

Coggy said:


> I signed up to the Ipswich Cycle Swarm 50 Miler yesterday. What is this Dedham ride you speak of ? Might be interested in that.
> 
> I really have enjoyed the two organised rides I have participated in so far. It's nice to ride in a group, meet others and also you discover that you really are starting to do quite well when you start overtaking people who at the start you thought to yourself "this lot all look very experienced and professional".


It's the St Helana Hospice charity bike ride, do a google and it will come up. 28 sep, there is an entry fee and you have to raise at least £15 for them. I think their longest route is 56 miles but there are shorter ones if required. I might do this one. 
Isn't there a 100 miler on the swarm event? Didn't you fancy that!


----------



## nobbyp (9 Sep 2014)

44 miles tonight, 1265ft of climbing, 15 mph average, 1 lung coughed up on final 2mile climb - last 5 miles contained 2 emotional moments, approx 30 expletives 

Still - is furthest I've ever riden in my life so feeling proper proud of my 42 year old slightly overweight self - 6 more miles and I'll have cracked a 50

Just need a new backside now (or better gel shorts - I was wondering why people spent so much hard earned cash on them - I know now!!)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope you were going down rather than up that hill! Very similar to a lot of the little single track roads around here. I often think parts of Wales and Scotland are very alike.



Same here - I am esp' cautious crossing the grotty bit in the middle esp' on downhill bends!


----------



## Razzle (9 Sep 2014)

Out again tonight, Reminder to self! Don't go on hilly routes when having done squats at gym morning before - Absolutely blowing half way round, got scalped just before the segment OOOOOssssshhhhhhhhh after bloke on a mountain bike with slicks came down Givendale Hill (have a look at segment) I WAS NOT happy - Ride partner was saying we'll let him have this victory but I was having none of it, so went past him just before the start of the segment, Ride partner is a stronger rider than me, so he went past me too, so I wheel sucked him  all the way back into pocklington - Just before the 30 sign I was out and past though as he'd blown all energy keeping a steady 26-28 MPH all way down the segment hehehe,

I have to admit, I was totally blown, after coming back into town, legs were starting to cramp, Ride partner went out on another shorter loop mind, so he'll be back home soon.

Do like Veloviewer when it tells you you've gone up on a load of segments.....

From 100th to 39th on "OOOOOssssshhhhhhhhh"
From 143rd to 49th on "The Mile Blast Pocklington"
From 145th to 50th on "Minimile"
From 250th to 72nd on "Huggate to The Mile"
From 144th to 136th on "Nunburnholme Back Lane"
From 193rd to 173rd on "Back lane hill"
From 286th to 174th on "Millington Dale Down to the Spring"
From 266th to 175th on "All about your bottle!!! "


But not so much when it tells you the other..... 

From 202nd to 212th on "millington wood switch back up"
From 336th to 347th on "Up the Woodgate hairpin"
From 345th to 360th on "just the up hill bit.."
From 365th to 380th on "Millington Sprint"
From 369th to 384th on "Millington Wood Gate"
From 380th to 395th on "Wood gate feed zone"
From 641st to 659th on "Millingon Wood Hairpin"



Todays ride... http://www.strava.com/activities/192229642/


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Sep 2014)

I get to go cycling tomorrow!! Wooo hooooo! 

Believe it or not Child A is still off school and will be till Thursday, but I got 4 hours of respite and Child B is at school so I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for the first time in nearly 7 weeks. I'm planning on going to sit by a lake and eat chips.


----------



## Harv (10 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I get to go cycling tomorrow!! Wooo hooooo!
> 
> Believe it or not Child A is still off school and will be till Thursday, but I got 4 hours of respite and Child B is at school so I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for the first time in nearly 7 weeks. I'm planning on going to sit by a lake and eat chips.



Wow. That's a long time off the bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Sep 2014)

Eldest son starts his first job today. He is going to need to commute by bike, as buses and trains aren't running at the time of his shifts. It is only 6 miles each way, which he should manage fine. So we need to go shopping to get his bike ready for commuting: lights, mudguards, lock etc. This will make us a fully cycling family. Husband and middle son already commute by bike everyday and youngest son has recently got a road bike for his birthday.


----------



## Learnincurve (10 Sep 2014)

Forgot to mention. As of Thursday I get an extra 45 min a day free because Child A is getting picked up earlier.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I have no idea. Bugger off you lot


What heart rate zone were you in?


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> What heart rate zone were you in?


Lol. I think Welsh Dragon is like me.......as long as it is still beating we don't care!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> What heart rate zone were you in?



Your pushing your luck. 



Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I think Welsh Dragon is like me.......as long as it is still beating we don't care!


Oh yeah. Thats the only thing that matters girl


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2014)

@welsh dragon - thought about you on the way onto work, saw a green dragon on a chalk board with "Awesome" underneath. I would have stopped and taken a photo but I only carry a crappy phone with me buried in my rucksack somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @welsh dragon - thought about you on the way onto work, saw a green dragon on a chalk board with "Awesome" underneath. I would have stopped and taken a photo but I only carry a crappy phone with me buried in my rucksack somewhere.



Id like to think thats me...... but perhaps not  But thanks anyway. IlI'll take what I can get as far as compliments are concerned.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Id like to think thats me...... but perhaps not  But thanks anyway. IlI'll take what I can get as far as compliments are concerned.


Are you not a bit worried if your reputation has reached Leicester?


----------



## matth411 (10 Sep 2014)

Yesterday I went out for a ride that goes well with the conversation that was going on here up thread. 15 miles in 1 hour 32. And I loved it. Although there was quite a lot of walking involved due to uneven surfaces. I did take pictures and put them on Instagram, but not quick enough for them to be added to the ride on Strava. So all the pictures can be found here: www,instagram.com/matthalliday

The only planning I had for this ride was simply that I was going out on my bike, didn't know where, how fast I wanted to go, or what distance. I do have some routes planned that I want to do, but saved routes don't have to be boxed off straight away. So this ride started well, then the traffic lights decided they wanted to be a pain in the backside. Every set of lights was on red, then as I was about to turn left over a bridge those lights went to red and the bridge went up. Didn't think it was going to be my day so I decided to try and find the Bidston Windmill, after a few times of going straight past the entrance which is simply a gap in the bushes I walked through some woods and there it was. From there I took a right turn (still on foot) and ended up at Bidston Lighthouse which is (apparently) the furthest inland lighthouse in Britain, more than 2 miles from the shore! After that long walk, in SPDs, I got back on the bike and did part of the Bidston Moss loop which used to be a landfill site. It is now a wooded area with a cycle/foot path around the base and includes a lake, shame that it stinks of the tip which is literally over the fence. Anyway from there, through another wooded area (yes the Forestry Commission is in full swing around here) a few more pictures, and nettle stings on the shins, I looked a the time and went to my grandparents for a cup of tea. 

I never used to like slow bimbles around, and used to think that I need to either do a set distance, speed or elevation. So to the newbies reading this... Just enjoy yourself, I recently stayed off the bike for about a month because I had fell out of love with it, more of these rides and I doubt I will again! http://www.strava.com/activities/192082034 

Happy cycling guys!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you not a bit worried if your reputation has reached Leicester?



Hell no. The more the merrier as they say Mo.


----------



## Learnincurve (10 Sep 2014)

Bit of a dawdle, bought lunch from my friend's burger van and then rode to the canal to eat it. Only did 12 miles but I actually hit 17 miles an hour and I can see on the results that the bits where I peddled at a normal pace I was getting a sustained 13 mph on gravel 

http://www.strava.com/activities/192531293/overview


----------



## Mark1978 (10 Sep 2014)

I nearly did a 100 miler last weekend. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/190645011

I dont understand why the organisers make it 97 miles and not 100. Anyway, I'm classing it as my first 100 as i could have easily done another 10 minutes.

Haven't been out since, and I'm off on holibobs for a week tomorrow so i feel like i need to get out tonight. Got packing to do though, so it looks like a week off the bike for me .


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2014)

matth411 said:


> Yesterday I went out for a ride that goes well with the conversation that was going on here up thread. 15 miles in 1 hour 32. And I loved it. Although there was quite a lot of walking involved due to uneven surfaces. I did take pictures and put them on Instagram, but not quick enough for them to be added to the ride on Strava. So all the pictures can be found here: www,instagram.com/matthalliday
> 
> The only planning I had for this ride was simply that I was going out on my bike, didn't know where, how fast I wanted to go, or what distance. I do have some routes planned that I want to do, but saved routes don't have to be boxed off straight away. So this ride started well, then the traffic lights decided they wanted to be a pain in the backside. Every set of lights was on red, then as I was about to turn left over a bridge those lights went to red and the bridge went up. Didn't think it was going to be my day so I decided to try and find the Bidston Windmill, after a few times of going straight past the entrance which is simply a gap in the bushes I walked through some woods and there it was. From there I took a right turn (still on foot) and ended up at Bidston Lighthouse which is (apparently) the furthest inland lighthouse in Britain, more than 2 miles from the shore! After that long walk, in SPDs, I got back on the bike and did part of the Bidston Moss loop which used to be a landfill site. It is now a wooded area with a cycle/foot path around the base and includes a lake, shame that it stinks of the tip which is literally over the fence. Anyway from there, through another wooded area (yes the Forestry Commission is in full swing around here) a few more pictures, and nettle stings on the shins, I looked a the time and went to my grandparents for a cup of tea.
> 
> ...



Well done. And exactly my sentiments.


----------



## Trevor_P (10 Sep 2014)

@Mark1978 when I did mine, I just rode around off course a bit too add the extra milage. Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## Mark1978 (10 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> @Mark1978 when I did mine, I just rode around off course a bit too add the extra milage. Feels good doesn't it?



Sure does... I do actually have a 100 miler planned for a weeks time when i get back just to properly hit the milestone . Any excuse...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I read a thread elsewhere on CC about 6 weeks back where someone was talking about mileges and someone dismissively said that "100 miles a week is not much really" and I thought to myself how ridiculous that statement was.
> 
> I did 73 miles in total last week and was pretty pleased and in reality it's quite a long way - would get me from where I live to more or less the outskirts of Greater Manchester.
> 
> ...


When I can I look to do 150+ pretty much without thinking about it. My avg this year is down to 113mile but I have had many problems this year both health and mechanical, but i have still managed over 4,000 miles most of which since mid March since then the avg is about the 150 mark, opposed to 167 avg for last year. I only feel i have done a long distance after 250 miles, but thats just me.




cyclingclueless said:


> hello,
> 
> ah its so good to see a discussion where by the small miles are not frowned on as "silly" etc. I really am starting from scratch for a charity ride next April and I've just done my second ride today since sign up. 9.5 miles, my first ride was last Sunday at 7.6 miles. I don't knw my speed as don't have them garmin things. I averaged with my friend 1.5-2 hours. i get the feeling thats not good time/ distance ratio tho.
> 
> ...



 my first ride was about 9 miles in about 50 mins, when I started I couldn't do 10 miles without stopping at least three times and used to take me 1 1/2 hrs with stops about an hr riding. The thing to do is to ride as often as you feel able, not so much how far or fast as these build up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2014)

Off back to bed now as I am worn out,


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Off back to bed now as I am worn out,



Take care Nigel.


----------



## GreigM (10 Sep 2014)

How is the recovery coming along @Mo1959 ?

Back at work today so lots of walking and bending down etc, can still feel my hamstring a bit tight


----------



## Stonechat (10 Sep 2014)

Two rides today
In the morning resumed my usual weekly ride to Chertsey and back
http://www.strava.com/activities/192518744
9.97 miles @17.3 mph

In the afternoon visited a shop , Mum and then did some intervals, my strength faded a bit
The average speed is not so fast due to recvoery periods
http://www.strava.com/activities/192594769
20.02 miles @ 16.1 mph

Still feeling the weekend's effort a bit!

Edit
Cadence sensor playing up
Sure the position is ok perhaps the small coin type batter needs replacement?


----------



## NickyMTB (10 Sep 2014)

Just did another loop around my area and pushed myself...

http://www.strava.com/activities/192730107

Distance: 8.4 miles
Moving Time: 42:02
Elevation: 70ft
Av Speed: 12mph
Max Speed: 21.7mph

I feel good!!!! (In a James Brown voice!)


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2014)

Haven't been out since Sunday, it's taken longer than I expected to get over my biggest ride ever of 61 miles (biggest before that was 38) I thought I was ready for a high miler but really not quite! Legs have taken some time to feel "normal" again (not in a really bad way just "not right") and I didn't want to wreck them completely by going out too soon. Hopefully will go out tonight. There's a lesson here in not trying to do too much too soon!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Haven't been out since Sunday, it's taken longer than I expected to get over my biggest ride ever of 61 miles (biggest before that was 38) I thought I was ready for a high miler but really not quite! Legs have taken some time to feel "normal" again (not in a really bad way just "not right") and I didn't want to wreck them completely by going out too soon. Hopefully will go out tonight. There's a lesson here in not trying to do too much too soon!


Think you could still do a short loosener when you feel like that


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Think you could still do a short loosener when you feel like that


The plan was to go out last night but a late finish from work and kids who wanted to go to the park prevented that! I know what you mean however. 
This leads me on to another question- how many of you go out in the dark?


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Sep 2014)

GreigM said:


> How is the recovery coming along @Mo1959 ?
> 
> Back at work today so lots of walking and bending down etc, can still feel my hamstring a bit tight


Slowly Greig. Still doing physio to try and get some strength and range of movement back in the shoulder. I have been tempted to try a little cycle but have resisted and obeyed the surgeon's instructions not to try it until I see him on 10th October. Problem is, you can't really tell how well, or not, the fracture is healing until I see the next x-ray. According to the surgeon it was a very bad break, and even with the plate, there is still a slight chance of a non-union so supposed to still not do anything that could damage it.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slowly Greig. Still doing physio to try and get some strength and range of movement back in the shoulder. I have been tempted to try a little cycle but have resisted and obeyed the surgeon's instructions not to try it until I see him on 10th October. Problem is, you can't really tell how well, or not, the fracture is healing until I see the next x-ray. According to the surgeon it was a very bad break, and even with the plate, there is still a slight chance of a non-union so supposed to still not do anything that could damage it.



I really hope it heals well Mo


----------



## stevey (11 Sep 2014)

All the best Mo


----------



## Leescfc79 (11 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> This leads me on to another question- how many of you go out in the dark?



One of my favourite times to cycle is just as the sun has gone down, with some decent lights (see http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/) there is nothing to stop you and I find the traffic is much better, sometimes I can do my local 15 mile route and literally not see another person....I find it very relaxing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2014)

@Mo1959 

@Justinslow what is darkness with one of these Cree T6 light


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Slowly Greig. Still doing physio to try and get some strength and range of movement back in the shoulder. I have been tempted to try a little cycle but have resisted and obeyed the surgeon's instructions not to try it until I see him on 10th October. Problem is, you can't really tell how well, or not, the fracture is healing until I see the next x-ray. According to the surgeon it was a very bad break, and even with the plate, there is still a slight chance of a non-union so supposed to still not do anything that could damage it.


We are keeping fingers crossed that recovery keep going well and no hitches


----------



## Learnincurve (11 Sep 2014)

Aw yeah. Did a ride that I split in three on strava because it involved long stops/shopping came to about 20 miles but the big progress thing was that I did one long unbroken run for 10 miles on gravel and hit my target of 10mph average, in fact it was 10.4mph and I was somewhat laden down with flask/my lunch and so on. 6 mile run on a slight uphill incline was 9.8 mph so I got to work on that one now as well.


----------



## moo (11 Sep 2014)

Just looked at my first maximum effort ride in March. Todays recovery ride was faster


----------



## matth411 (11 Sep 2014)

Woo! Got my trophy today for being on here for a year. This time last year 15 mile rides were a dream and cleaning my bike was alien. I actually thought that just riding in the rain did the job! I have learnt so much since joining this fantastic site, with fantastic, friendly people. Long may it continue.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2014)

Been trying to catch up, seems I have missed so much on here some great inspiration from the newer members to those just joining, seems @Mo1959 and myself will need to be catching a few up as it is.
Well since I can't get out until at least ( probably) the middle of next week I have been delving into access a little more @Stonechat ( hope I have that right and it's not @morrisman, morphine does weird things to your day ) I can now do some sort of pretty charts close to those I did in Excel, this is a rolling 30day showing avg cad, gear inch, distance covered, max avg speed in the 30 day period and the avg sp for the same period, thats the light blue and red lines at the bottom.
I have filtered it from Aug 2012 as i didn't have a cad sensor before that.







You can see that as of today working backwards the last 30 days are actually my quickest avg, but thats not the full story as anyone would know, however what is interesting is my avg cad whilst that had been going up my gear length had gone down my speed was picking up, gradually, toward the end my (reading right to left as the latest dates are on the left) my gear length was beginning to increase, this would have lead to a higher sustainable avg speed I hope.


----------



## Effyb4 (11 Sep 2014)

I rode eldest son's new commute with him today. It's almost all on cycle paths, so it should be ok for a newish cyclist. He seems pretty confident. The only slightly tricky bit is the trio of roundabouts to get over the A13. I would probably cycle around them but he is happier using the cycle paths to cross them like a pedestrian.
http://www.strava.com/activities/193065316
Tomorrow he does it on his own, as I'm not cycling at 6.30 am to get him there.

Btw does anyone else find it takes them 10 miles to get properly warmed up into a ride?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I rode eldest son's new commute with him today. It's almost all on cycle paths, so it should be ok for a newish cyclist. He seems pretty confident. The only slightly tricky bit is the trio of roundabouts to get over the A13. I would probably cycle around them but he is happier using the cycle paths to cross them like a pedestrian.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/193065316
> Tomorrow he does it on his own, as I'm not cycling at 6.30 am to get him there.
> 
> Btw does anyone else find it takes them *10 miles* to get properly warmed up into a ride?


Wish him well, yea I would ride them too.
Yea seems about right for me, first couple of miles taken slowly.


----------



## stevey (11 Sep 2014)

@Effyb4 10 miles at least to warm up I laugh now because when I started March last year 10 miles seemed like a grand tour stage...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> @Effyb4 10 miles at least to warm up I laugh now because when I started March last year 10 miles seemed like a grand tour stage...


I remember going through a wood not so far from here, and it seemed so far from home, mind you it was dark and in winter. that cold one the year before last.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Sep 2014)

Just been looking at chainsets and found this at SPA CYCLES TD-2 Touring Triple Chainset with Zicral Rings 
for £75






The cranks i think can be had for £20, and the zircal middle are £24 and outer are £29 plus a new BB £16 (would need that anyway), thinking that way as they don't do a 28/38/50 though they might if i ask.


----------



## Justinslow (11 Sep 2014)

Managed to get out tonight but it didn't feel that great, felt like I just had no energy, it was a hard ride! First time I've been out since Sunday when I clocked 61miles so took me a while to loosen up a bit, managed 31 miles @ 16.6mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/193125954
I put my seat up a bit as some people on another thread thought it was too low, it wasn't very successful, started to get a lot of lower back ache and my right arm started to get a bit numb. I stuck with it just to see if I would get used to it but it just didn't feel comfortable. Now home I've dropped the seat a bit to see if I can find the comfort again! 
I did however manage a 2nd place on a small segment near my home which me and my mates try to do as quick as possible, not bad for a £400 argos bike against the might of all the expensive snob brands!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I rode eldest son's new commute with him today. It's almost all on cycle paths, so it should be ok for a newish cyclist. He seems pretty confident. The only slightly tricky bit is the trio of roundabouts to get over the A13. I would probably cycle around them but he is happier using the cycle paths to cross them like a pedestrian.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/193065316
> Tomorrow he does it on his own, as I'm not cycling at 6.30 am to get him there.
> 
> Btw does anyone else find it takes them 10 miles to get properly warmed up into a ride?


Well at least 15 minutes riding perhaps more. If stiff then it can take longer


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well at least 15 minutes riding perhaps more. If stiff then it can take longer


or 4-5 miles


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2014)

HAve seen the 105 rear mechs - 11 speed
Quite fancy these
Not an immdeiate plan but would like those closer ratios


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Sep 2014)

Finally got out last night after nearly a week of not being able to find the time, went over to Kent and rode with a friend, they have a few more hills than we do in Essex but it makes a nice change.

http://app.strava.com/activities/193201300


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> HAve seen the 105 rear mechs - 11 speed
> Quite fancy these
> Not an immdeiate plan but would like those closer ratios


Shifters last time i looked were about the £130-140 mark for a double, I am not sure they do a triple though, also most cassettes start at 11 a couple at 12 both in the 105 and higher
105





CS-6800





The only ones that fit how I ride are the 12-25.
If you are looking for a low gear on a 50/34 it would need to be one of the cassettes with a 32th so an 11-32






Seriously who rides a 120" on a compact, would it not be better putting a 15th in the middle and drop the 11th.
Compare it it with the triple I just set up






and 105 10sp triples are £125
Having said that it is a very viable option over a triple for the same (slightly extended) range.

Oops your were just talking about the rear mech.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Finally got out last night after nearly a week of not being able to find the time, went over to Kent and rode with a friend, they have a few more hills than we do in Essex but it makes a nice change.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/193201300


From what I remember quite a few more.


----------



## Dom_500 (12 Sep 2014)

so my holiday starts tomorrow and due to an injury last week have not been out on the bike for 2 weeks, fell a little short of my target of a stone by the 13th but i am down 11lbs overall and feeling better. target when i get back is a 50km ride, longest so far is 48 so should be doable then thinking of doing the short course at the wiggle event in the new forest in October which is 44miles. anyone else doing/done the event?


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> From what I remember quite a few more.



I can get a similar ft per mile in a Essex as I live in one of the hillier areas and have a few routes which take in all the hills (saying that I can't really get over 40ft/mile so not massive but as good as it gets) but what I can't get is 0.5 miles with a average gradient of 9%, i don't think I've ever rode anything in Essex that peaks at 9% never mind averages it!

Going to go for a play on the hills around Sevonoaks in the next few weeks which should be fun!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

@Leescfc79 average this year according to my stats 37ft/mile, though last month it was up at 40ft/mile and a two mile trip into town and back has it up about 80ft/mile


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Sep 2014)

Mine has been 32ft/mile for the year and just under 40ft/mile over the last 2 months, at the beginning of the year I was going out a lot with a friend who had just started cycling and was heading to the coast where I'm lucky if I get 20ft/mile.

Hills are funny old things, I'm probably the slowest person in the world going up them but still love them!


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Sep 2014)

Hollibobs over, seems I've gained a couple of pounds, hey ho!

Glad to be back out for a spin this morning
http://www.strava.com/activities/193390343

Took a while to catch up with this thread.


----------



## morrisman (12 Sep 2014)

morrisman said:


> Day 4 of my no-bicycling family holiday in Suffolk, I want my bike and I want it NOW!


Home yesterday late, 16 miles this morning 

And relax!


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2014)

Ride out to Box Hill this morning
Kept up a good pace
Beat most of my PBs on Box Hill apart from the maiin one I use as my time up the hill
Missed a turning coming back - added a couple of miles maybe

Cadence sensor not working despite havinf new battery
Will fiddle this after noon might need a new one

40.38 miles @ 15.25 mph Climbed 1775 feet
Happy with that speed considering the climbing

http://www.strava.com/activities/193400814


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Shifters last time i looked were about the £130-140 mark for a double, I am not sure they do a triple though, also most cassettes start at 11 a couple at 12 both in the 105 and higher
> 105
> View attachment 55901
> 
> ...


Wll it's interesting
I was keen on a triple until I got this but have been ok on Compact with 32t largest on rear
It does mean wider ratios, why I have been looking at these
would obviously have to change shifters , rear mech, cassette, maybe the chainwheels/ cranks would need to be narrower.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Shifters last time i looked were about the £130-140 mark for a double, I am not sure they do a triple though, also most cassettes start at 11 a couple at 12 both in the 105 and higher
> 105
> View attachment 55901
> 
> ...


Also I don't know how tro fiddle with cassettes and the individual gears, don't realy need 11t I suppose but they all seem to come that way (if you're looking for 32


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat if the cassette is like the 10sp ones all but the three low gears are separate cogs (Tiagra is a little different) and the three low gears are on a fix mounting, 9sp's you could split the cassette and use what you wanted (even 8sp cogs with 9sp spacers, not perfect but at only 0.02mm difference in thickness) but as a 10sp cog is 0.18mm thinner it is a little more unlikely it will work well, so on a 9sp providing you start with the right lockring for the bottom cog you could make up what you want with plenty of cassettes to choice to make up your ratios, an 11sp compact will actually have a good range and looks to be very viable over a road triple, but the triple will still be better as a touring set up, not looked into this but as the 5700 and 5800 shifters are pretty much the same if you have a 10sp triple shifter get an 11sp rear shifter and see if that works. all depends if the triple cage will shift the chain and the chain will fit 10sp chain rings, not looked up the specs of an 11sp chain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hollibobs over, seems I've gained a couple of pounds, hey ho!
> 
> Glad to be back out for a spin this morning
> http://www.strava.com/activities/193390343
> ...



Nice and speedy still


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Mine has been 32ft/mile for the year and just under 40ft/mile over the last 2 months, at the beginning of the year I was going out a lot with a friend who had just started cycling and was heading to the coast where I'm lucky if I get 20ft/mile.
> 
> Hills are funny old things, I'm probably the slowest person in the world going up them but still love them!



Are we talking Strava feet or real feet?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat I quick browse suggests the internal width is the same so should fit a 10sp chainrings however there may be other issues.


----------



## moo (12 Sep 2014)

The largest hills for 50 miles in any direction climb by no more than 400ft. I'd love to do some low 2-5% gradient climbs that go on for miles.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Sep 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Mine has been 32ft/mile for the year and just under 40ft/mile over the last 2 months, at the beginning of the year I was going out a lot with a friend who had just started cycling and was heading to the coast where I'm lucky if I get 20ft/mile.
> 
> Hills are funny old things, I'm probably the slowest person in the world going up them but still love them!



Ditto. Useless at the vertical things, but really like doing them anyway. Its the feeling of Rocky you get at the top of one, even if your only mentally pumping two fists in the air.

I'm on 43.97ft/mile for the year. (Garmin itself reckons 42.35 ft/mile).


----------



## Leescfc79 (12 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are we talking Strava feet or real feet?



Strava, I know it's not great but as long as I use the same source I can compare rides etc.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Strava, I know it's not great but as long as I use the same source I can compare rides etc.


well multiply it by 1.3 and it might be closer to being right.


----------



## matth411 (12 Sep 2014)

Whilst cleaning my bike the other day, I (again) realised what a pain in the backside it is to clean my chain rings. Just done some research but all I can find is MTB/Trails bikes "needing" the plastic guard for protection of the rings, but I mainly use roads. Bike is Spesh Sirrus with a triple. So the questions are, is there any need for the plastic guard on a (mainly) road faring bike? Are they difficult to remove?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2014)

matth411 said:


> Whilst cleaning my bike the other day, I (again) realised what a pain in the backside it is to clean my chain rings. Just done some research but all I can find is MTB/Trails bikes "needing" the plastic guard for protection of the rings, but I mainly use roads. Bike is Spesh Sirrus with a triple. So the questions are, is there any need for the plastic guard on a (mainly) road faring bike? Are they difficult to remove?



No you don't need them (or so my lbs told me).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Mine has been 32ft/mile for the year and just under 40ft/mile over the last 2 months, at the beginning of the year I was going out a lot with a friend who had just started cycling and was heading to the coast where I'm lucky if I get 20ft/mile.
> 
> Hills are funny old things, *I'm probably the slowest person in the world going up* them but still love them!


Can't be any slower than me.


----------



## Eribiste (12 Sep 2014)

I've been a bit lazy just lately, nursing a trapped sciatic nerve! Tell you wot, it 'urts. Anyway, another couple of rides to work nailed down now, and the pain has gone, thank goodness. Just in time for this weekend's Shakespeare 100! I'm anticipating a slower average for this, as I'm accompanying a work colleague who reckons he's a bit slow and steady. Mind you, that well describes my rides so we'll see. I shall of course be sporting my CycleChat jersey, de rigeur for these occasions. Anyone else going on this ride out?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Sep 2014)

Lots of good stuff going on on here as ever - well done to everyone!

Got out for a short and hilly-ish ride.

14.68 miles

13.1 mph av'

968' elevation gain

66' / mile as that seems to be the current theme. 

Stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2014)

Eribiste said:


> I've been a bit lazy just lately, nursing a trapped sciatic nerve! Tell you wot, it 'urts. Anyway, another couple of rides to work nailed down now, and the *pain *has gone, thank goodness. Just in time for this weekend's Shakespeare 100! I'm anticipating a slower average for this, as I'm accompanying a work colleague who reckons he's a bit slow and steady. Mind you, that well describes my rides so we'll see. I shall of course be sporting my CycleChat jersey, de rigeur for these occasions. Anyone else going on this ride out?


Dont talk to me about a little bit of pain , I had bad sciatica a couple of years ago for about a month, best place was on the bike.
I am getting better but still can't get near the bike (well I can but....), middle of next week I reckon, actually managed the shops today, all of 120m . This has been a terrible Aug and Sept, Jan & Feb, April, and July, I dont feel like i have done much riding at all this year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Dont talk to me about a little bit of pain , I had bad sciatica a couple of years ago for about a month, best place was on the bike.
> I am getting better but still can't get near the bike (well I can but....), middle of next week I reckon, actually managed the shops today, all of 120m . This has been a terrible Aug and Sept, Jan & Feb, April, and July, I dont feel like i have done much riding at all this year.



4000 miles isn't to sniffed at


----------



## Eribiste (12 Sep 2014)

Suitably chastised, I'll shut up, stop whingeing, take my own advice and apply rule 5!


----------



## Nomadski (12 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> well multiply it by 1.3 and it might be closer to being right.



Hmm not sure about that. As I posted above my Strava reckons I'm on 43.97ft/mile whereas Garmin straight from the Edge 800's air pressure barometricmagicgizmo sensor gave me 42.35ft/mile. Not too far off, which surprised me given Strava seems to generally work out hills (it seems to me) by looking at google maps and going "ooh that looks high!" / "ooh that looks flat" > throws a dice > records elevation on ride.

Both figures, as it turns out, are in the same ballpark, so long as your not wanting to get all scientific with the figure accuracy.

Anyway, tried to push myself a little as I do tend to coast some when I've been riding this year, so did my loop of Richmond Park and got some decent clear(ish) roads for a Friday evening in London. Indeed the main blockages on the road was the Friday night Deer rush hour all the way round the park.

Got 15.2 average moving time on Garmin / 14.9mph on Strava (which I don't think is a moving average?) which isn't superfast but considering the traffic, lights and deer I was very happy with.

http://app.strava.com/activities/193559902

Haven't got back the same feeling of ability I had last year prior to RideLondon with hills mind, still puffing like the MAMIL I am up most of them.

Have a pleasant and safe weekend everyone.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Hmm not sure about that. *As I posted above my Strava reckons I'm on 43.97ft/mile whereas Garmin straight from the Edge 800's air pressure barometricmagicgizmo sensor gave me 42.35ft/mile*. Not too far off, which surprised me given Strava seems to generally work out hills (it seems to me) by looking at google maps and going "ooh that looks high!" / "ooh that looks flat" > throws a dice > records elevation on ride.



If I do that with the edge705 on strava I tend to get higher elevation, its more for units without, strava takes that data as being more accurate, this is why I use rwgps corrected, units without the barometer i.e. Rider 20 I know this gives up to a difference of 40%, the edge 200 and most pones, though I believe the newer R20/21 may be different.

@Supersuperleeds I wasn't, just doesn't feel I have done much.

@Eribiste  wish I could, not sure I could sit on the saddle as yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Got 15.2 average moving time on Garmin / 14.9mph on Strava (which I don't think is a *moving average*?) which isn't superfast but considering the traffic, lights and deer I was very happy with.


Its generally not the overall time either, even using the same data file from garmin and starva, the amount of time is generally different, not sure why.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> If I do that with the edge705 on strava I tend to get higher elevation, its more for units without, strava takes that data as being more accurate, this is why I use rwgps corrected, units without the barometer i.e. Rider 20 I know this gives up to a difference of 40%, the edge 200 and most pones, though I believe the newer R20/21 may be different.
> 
> @Supersuperleeds I wasn't, just doesn't feel I have done much.
> 
> @Eribiste  wish I could, not sure I could sit on the saddle as yet.


I have often gone on about it
When you plan a route, the clibing is shown as e.g. 2000 feet. If I were to do the route, it would show say 1500 feet, and some would loose more than others
HOwever no matter what I did - accepting altitude corrections , you never get near to what the planned route said in the way of feet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> I have often gone on about it
> When you plan a route, the clibing is shown as e.g. 2000 feet. If I were to do the route, it would show say 1500 feet, and some would loose more than others
> HOwever no matter what I did - accepting altitude corrections , you never get near to what the planned route said in the way of feet


even the same route ridden on two separate occasions can give different elevation results


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Thinking of getting this setup, as its pretty standard sizings, and whilst it would look better with a black inner ring I already have a 26th and 28th ring to set it up.
It would need a new BB as its 113mm and the one I have is 115mm.







the 50/38/28 and my 12-27 rear would have a range of on the left compared with current on the right


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2014)

Grr.... Speed/cadence sensor is kaput

Have to get a new one


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Grr.... Speed/cadence sensor is kaput
> 
> Have to get a new one


Taching Grandma here I guess, new battery (try a 2nd one just in case) and re-pairing them (not something I seem to have to do with the 705 it just picks the sensors up). had to get a new HR monitor in March/Apr


----------



## BrynCP (13 Sep 2014)

Having concentrated on "climbs" the last few weeks, I had to prove to myself today I still had the endurance for a "long" ride!

Rode 58 miles today, timed it for the wind in the first half, and although the weather forecast said it was 10mph winds it felt a lot worse in parts! Rode up to the coast, then down the coast for 15 miles then back in a loop. For some odd reason my left hand was feeling very cold on the hoods, more than anything else in my body, but gripping the tops or drops seemed to help - perhaps time for thicker gloves. Was a nice flat ride though.

Statistics wise I am now 40 miles short of having ridden 4000 miles since Nov '13 and I have ridden 3500 miles this calendar year. I'd like to achieve 5000 miles by November; if anybody had told me last November I'd have ridden 4000-5000 miles I would have laughed. Weight wise I am also on track to have lost 5 stone by November, over 25% of my starting body weight.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2014)

Well as a former service engineer (well last role for many years was tech support), hope I can get that right.
No old one deffo bust, so got new from Cycle Surgery in Chertsey, new Garmin type without magnets
Front one mounts on the hub, rear on the crank, and working now


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well as a former service engineer (well last role for many years was tech support), hope I can get that right.
> No old one deffo bust, so got new from Cycle Surgery in Chertsey, *new Garmin type without magnets*
> Front one mounts on the hub, rear on the crank, and working now


So hows that work then.


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Sep 2014)

For the first time in ages, we went for a family cycle ride with all 5 of us. It wasn't without it's problems though. We were supposed to be meeting the club at 10.30 am, which meant catching the 10.07 train. Eldest son didn't manage to get up in time, but the rest of us tried to catch the train. We got to the station in time, but didn't manage to buy the tickets before the train arrived. We decided to go back home, collect eldest son and go by car to the start point (with husband cycling to the start point). Me and the boys arrived at 11.00 and thought we had missed the others. 

We set off for our destination and arrived there at 12.00, but no sign of the rest of the group. Eventually they turned up at about 12.30. Turns out they had all gone to a café near the start of the route and had been trying to ring me. I had accidently left my phone at home.

Reunited at last and after hotdogs all round, we went back. This time managing to all stay together.

http://www.strava.com/activities/193863793


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> So hows that work then.


Not sure really (no tech info in the pack) there are many ways it could work with accelerometer (ie motion sensor), maybe as simple as a small (tiny) weight attached to a strain gauge


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Not sure really (no tech info in the pack) there are many ways it could work with accelerometer (ie motion sensor), maybe as simple as a small (tiny) weight attached to a strain gauge


Have to look that up, bit more convenient than magnets.

Edit should work with my R20 but not the 705.


----------



## morrisman (13 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have to look that up, bit more convenient than magnets.
> 
> Edit should work with my R20 but not the 705.


http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/05/garmins-spd-cad-magnetless-sensors.html


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Sep 2014)

morrisman said:


> http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/05/garmins-spd-cad-magnetless-sensors.html


Thanks, just read it, as I am not in the market for a XX00 series gps unit not much use to me really, unless I get a R35 or R40.


----------



## Nomadski (13 Sep 2014)

Had an interesting day. Popped round to help friends finish off building a bike for the young one in the group, a few dérailleur frustrations sorted, and cups of tea drunk we went on our way for an easy jaunt to help test the new bike.

All went well till heading back through Croydon, crossing the road and over some tram lines, when my front wheel latched inside the lines and threw me off. Hit the ground pretty hard and had some cuts and grazing on my knees and elbow (and later I found my hips), my bikes chain came off, the handlebar was pushed to one side, the brakes went askew and the left brake hood was bent inwards. All was sorted on the spot by my awesome company, had a nice couple stop to ask if I was ok where she commented the same thing happened to her a while back.

Went to East Croydon station to use the toilets, and they wouldn't let me in as the toilets were beyond the barriers, despite me stood there with bleeding knees and elbow.....

So the guys went into the local shop, got some wipes, the young lad in the group got me a bar of chocolate as he believed it makes everything better (awesome ) and headed back to get cleaned up properly.

I'm fine and will no doubt be riding in a week or so, but the next couple of days will probably be a bit sore. The bike has some new war marks,

Most importantly the sheer awesomeness of my riding company shone through, still had a cracking day.

Cheers @themosquitoking and friends. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/193996063


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Had an interesting day. Popped round to help friends finish off building a bike for the young one in the group, a few dérailleur frustrations sorted, and cups of tea drunk we went on our way for an easy jaunt to help test the new bike.
> 
> All went well till heading back through Croydon, crossing the road and over some tram lines, when my front wheel latched inside the lines and threw me off. Hit the ground pretty hard and had some cuts and grazing on my knees and elbow (and later I found my hips), my bikes chain came off, the handlebar was pushed to one side, the brakes went askew and the left brake hood was bent inwards. All was sorted on the spot by my awesome company, had a nice couple stop to ask if I was ok where she commented the same thing happened to her a while back.
> 
> ...


I'm not liking that you came off, but liking that your companions sound so brilliant......and yes, chocolate definitely helps with everything.
Isn't it weird why the chain seems to come off when you have a bad tumble???? Same happened to me and I have never been in so much pain trying to get it back on. Could feel the jaggy bone sticking into my shoulder. Bleuch.
Maybe a wee stroll would be good for you tomorrow just to stop you from stiffening up.


----------



## RWright (13 Sep 2014)

On my Thursday evening ride I managed to screw up my front derailleur so I just finished the ride on one front ring. I thought the cable had come loose or snapped or something. I only had a couple of miles so I didn't even stop to investigate since it was dark. I forgot to check it after I got home so naturally on Friday, I took off on the broken bike and had to return home to switch bikes. After I got home I did check the derailleur and found that I had actually broken the derailleur itself. The metal that pushes the chain up and down on the rings had snapped on one of the corner bends. I had noticed it was a little hard to push up to the big ring but had lubricated it and thought it would be ok. So now I am shopping for a new front derailleur. Some of the 105 11 speed group set deals they are having at Merlin make that a tempting alternative. I have spent very little on cycling this year and was hoping to keep it that way.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Had an interesting day. Popped round to help friends finish off building a bike for the young one in the group, a few dérailleur frustrations sorted, and cups of tea drunk we went on our way for an easy jaunt to help test the new bike.
> 
> All went well till heading back through Croydon, crossing the road and over some tram lines, when my front wheel latched inside the lines and threw me off. Hit the ground pretty hard and had some cuts and grazing on my knees and elbow (and later I found my hips), my bikes chain came off, the handlebar was pushed to one side, the brakes went askew and the left brake hood was bent inwards. All was sorted on the spot by my awesome company, had a nice couple stop to ask if I was ok where she commented the same thing happened to her a while back.
> 
> ...



Like Mo. Not a like because you came off, but that you had great people with you. Hope your not In to much pain.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Had an interesting day. Popped round to help friends finish off building a bike for the young one in the group, a few dérailleur frustrations sorted, and cups of tea drunk we went on our way for an easy jaunt to help test the new bike.
> 
> All went well till heading back through Croydon, crossing the road and over some tram lines, when my front wheel latched inside the lines and threw me off. Hit the ground pretty hard and had some cuts and grazing on my knees and elbow (and later I found my hips), my bikes chain came off, the handlebar was pushed to one side, the brakes went askew and the left brake hood was bent inwards. All was sorted on the spot by my awesome company, had a nice couple stop to ask if I was ok where she commented the same thing happened to her a while back.
> 
> ...


Like i said, you were lucky today we were in Marine mode rather than Top Gear mode.


----------



## RWright (13 Sep 2014)

Ouch @Nomadski Hope you get everything sorted and you heal up quickly.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Sep 2014)

Glad to hear you're reasonably ok @Nomadski, unfortunately it seems to be an unwanted common occurrence on CC at the moment.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2014)

I'm pretty sure the council have spent the summer greasing the local roads.


----------



## Nomadski (13 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm not liking that you came off, but liking that your companions sound so brilliant......and yes, chocolate definitely helps with everything.
> Isn't it weird why the chain seems to come off when you have a bad tumble???? Same happened to me and I have never been in so much pain trying to get it back on. Could feel the jaggy bone sticking into my shoulder. Bleuch.
> Maybe a wee stroll would be good for you tomorrow just to stop you from stiffening up.



Well Im due in for work at 4am, so plenty of walking to do, though the way I'm feeling, a little Sunday sickie may be on the cards. Good advice about the walk though.

Very strange about the chain, it's like it just goes "what the hell, why not". A bit easier me putting back on with Mike's help, than you on your lonesome with your broken collar bone.

I followed rule 5 to the end.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Well Im due in for work at 4am, so plenty of walking to do, though the way I'm feeling, a little Sunday sickie may be on the cards. Good advice about the walk though.
> 
> Very strange about the chain, it's like it just goes "what the hell, why not". A bit easier me putting back on with Mike's help, than you on your lonesome with your broken collar bone.
> 
> I followed rule 5 to the end.


For total Rule 5 compliance you should phone in sick and come to the TOB tomorrow.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2014)

My ave for the year is 32 ft/mile, with largest ratio on one trip last month over 100


----------



## Trevor_P (13 Sep 2014)

Managed just over 50 miles today. Work is preventing me from riding as much as I want too. Felt really rough out there today. A strong n/e headwind didn't help matters. Starting to feel a little chilly towards the end of the ride. It's the worst I've felt on a ride so far. Still the miles are on the clock and there will be better days.

http://www.strava.com/activities/193937847


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Managed just over 50 miles today. Work is preventing me from riding as much as I want too. Felt really rough out there today. A strong n/e headwind didn't help matters. Starting to feel a little chilly towards the end of the ride. It's the worst I've felt on a ride so far. Still the miles are on the clock and there will be better days.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/1939378474


Well done. Not sure why, but Strava isn't showing me your ride and coming up with an error.
50 miles sounds a huge distance to me right now.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> Managed just over 50 miles today. Work is preventing me from riding as much as I want too. Felt really rough out there today. A strong n/e headwind didn't help matters. Starting to feel a little chilly towards the end of the ride. It's the worst I've felt on a ride so far. Still the miles are on the clock and there will be better days.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/1939378474



Same for me as Mo.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Sep 2014)

Just my normal Windsor 30 mile loop yesterday morning. I think my knee is slowly getting better, you can see from my high cadence that Im not putting too much into the peddles. Nice weather yesterday - can tell its getting colder, but at least no rain. Tried my new yellow lenses out yesterday, glad I got them - I can now see & protect my eyes when its not so bright! Thats 4 weeks in a row now of that route & still improving my times. Think I will up my ride to 35 miles next weekend. Saw loads of cyclists & a couple of big groups about.

http://www.strava.com/activities/193741100


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Just my normal Windsor 30 mile loop yesterday morning. I think my knee is slowly getting better, you can see from my high cadence that Im not putting too much into the peddles. Nice weather yesterday - can tell its getting colder, but at least no rain. Tried my new yellow lenses out yesterday, glad I got them - I can now see & protect my eyes when its not so bright! Thats 4 weeks in a row now of that route & still improving my times. Think I will up my ride to 35 miles next weekend. Saw loads of cyclists & a couple of big groups about.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/193741100


Much my home ground and familiar areas
I nornally live at Staines @Rustybucket thought out of home due to floods, and currenyl living at Ashford


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Much my home ground and familiar areas
> I nornally live at Staines @Rustybucket thought out of home due to floods, and currenyl living at Ashford



Sorry to hear you were affected by the floods - hope you can move back soon. We only moved to Staines last year, Im slowly learning the roads & trying to find new routes all the time. Hopefully next year I will venture back down into the Surrey hills once my knee feels abit stronger!


----------



## Trevor_P (14 Sep 2014)

@Mo1959 & @Nomadski link fixed. Must have hit the 4 key by mistake.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (14 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Just my normal Windsor 30 mile loop yesterday morning. I think my knee is slowly getting better, you can see from my high cadence that Im not putting too much into the peddles. Nice weather yesterday - can tell its getting colder, but at least no rain. Tried my new yellow lenses out yesterday, glad I got them - I can now see & protect my eyes when its not so bright! Thats 4 weeks in a row now of that route & still improving my times. Think I will up my ride to 35 miles next weekend. Saw loads of cyclists & a couple of big groups about.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/193741100


Thats waiting till I get back out. 
@Nomadski glad to hear it wasn't to serious.
@RWright 105 kit is cheap here at he minute even pushing Tiagra down to just over £100 for a pair of shifters. I think they are due a facelift next year, so will they become 11sp or discreet cabling and the current 105 look, it would be a shame if they do to 11sp as it will sound the the death nail of the triple as any sort of main stream group set in 10sp.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Sorry to hear you were affected by the floods - hope you can move back soon. We only moved to Staines last year, Im slowly learning the roads & trying to find new routes all the time. Hopefully next year I will venture back down into the Surrey hills once my knee feels abit stronger!


Well you're doing well, could not do that route faster than abt 16.5 mph


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Had an interesting day. Popped round to help friends finish off building a bike for the young one in the group, a few dérailleur frustrations sorted, and cups of tea drunk we went on our way for an easy jaunt to help test the new bike.
> 
> All went well till heading back through Croydon, crossing the road and over some tram lines, when my front wheel latched inside the lines and threw me off. Hit the ground pretty hard and had some cuts and grazing on my knees and elbow (and later I found my hips), my bikes chain came off, the handlebar was pushed to one side, the brakes went askew and the left brake hood was bent inwards. All was sorted on the spot by my awesome company, had a nice couple stop to ask if I was ok where she commented the same thing happened to her a while back.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your 'off' @Nomadski 

Bit of an incomplete story though - what sort of chocolate was it?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> My ave for the year is 32 ft/mile, with largest ratio on one trip last month over 100



100'/mile is a lot.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2014)

Good ride this morning to Winkfield and Windsor, the Winkfield roads are often used for time trials, so when I saw a sign about a race, assumed that's what it was, but no car with flashing light passed followed by three riders, this proved to be the breakaway group, a minute or two later I was engulfed by the peloton, passing me on both sides, quite unnerving. Eventually a slight gap, and managed to get to the edge.

Still not sure what the race was
Anyway a good ride

Strava's playing silly b*ggers /on a go slow, the ride is on Garmin at
http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/590132463

Edit The garmin connect to Strava not working so uploaded now
http://www.strava.com/activities/194348094
1129 feet of climbing


----------



## Effyb4 (14 Sep 2014)

I had a really nice ride with a lady new to cycling today. I met her in Grays and then we had a gentle cycle around Thurrock. We had a stop at the Thameside nature park. I think we both really enjoyed it and will be doing it again soon.

http://www.strava.com/activities/194336384


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Just my normal Windsor 30 mile loop yesterday morning. I think my knee is slowly getting better, you can see from my high cadence that Im not putting too much into the peddles. Nice weather yesterday - can tell its getting colder, but at least no rain. Tried my new yellow lenses out yesterday, glad I got them - I can now see & protect my eyes when its not so bright! Thats 4 weeks in a row now of that route & still improving my times. Think I will up my ride to 35 miles next weekend. Saw loads of cyclists & a couple of big groups about.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/193741100



@Stonechat - Have been interested in heading Staines / Windsor way on a flattish route and would probably like to pretty much follow the route @Rustybucket did here, but have always had an issue finding a nice route from either Bushy Park itself or Richmond Park to roughly where Rustybucket started without riding down the A308 which seems like suicide with some of the roundabouts en route.

Any nice relatively quiet routes you know of, or indeed @Rustybucket?

I would probably split off on the return on Chertsey Road and head back via Weybridge and Walton on Thames along the RideLondon route so the return isn't a problem.

Suggestions welcome 



SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry to hear about your 'off' @Nomadski
> 
> Bit of an incomplete story though - what sort of chocolate was it?



Cheers, sorry for the crucial missing info, was a Dairy Milk with 50% free, though the 50% seems to have disappeared overnight from it. The wife is looking a little sheepish.


----------



## moo (14 Sep 2014)

Could only manage the 100 miles today - will need more training before I push on to >150 miles. That or I need some lessons in pacing. Pretty sure I went a bit too fast for my current ability on this one 

http://www.strava.com/activities/194368948

The NE wind didn't help either.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> I had a really nice ride with a lady new to cycling today. I met her in Grays and then we had a gentle cycle around Thurrock. We had a stop at the Thameside nature park. I think we both really enjoyed it and will be doing it again soon.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194336384



It's great fun riding with others, especially when they turn out to be of a similar ability and provide great company.



moo said:


> Could only manage the 100 miles today - will need more training before I push on to >150 miles. That or I need some lessons in pacing. Pretty sure I went a bit too fast for my current ability on this one
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194368948
> 
> The NE wind didn't help either.



Epic tbh!  18mph average on open roads, with a fair amount of hill climbing, at that distance... blimey. Congrats.


----------



## moo (14 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> Epic tbh! 18mph average on open roads, with a fair amount of hill climbing, at that distance... blimey. Congrats.



Should probably have been closer to 16mph to get a longer distance out of my legs tho


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2014)

@Nomadski Personally I mostly try to avoid Staines and Staines Bridge as the frequent stopping lowers the average speed
You have two choices,

Start off on the A308, turn left by the water works through Lower Sunbury, Shepperton and Chertsey. You can cross Chertsey Bridge with much good riding. See last Sunday's sportive for that park from Bushy to Chertsey http://www.strava.com/activities/191139685
The way I come to and from Bushy Park is leaving Bushy at Hampton Hill, take a back route through Hanworth, Feltham Hill and Ashford, and on to Staines if you want. If you head to Staines, turn left in Gresham Road just before the Railway bridge, and at the end turn right, misses much of the traffic. See this route to and from Richmond Park via Bushy http://www.strava.com/activities/190185911
Hope you'll be fighting fit again soon to tackle it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> Could only manage the 100 miles today - will need more training before I push on to >150 miles. That or I need some lessons in pacing. Pretty sure I went a bit too fast for my current ability on this one
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194368948
> 
> The NE wind didn't help either.



Great pace that, I found the jump from 100 miles to 150 tougher than any other jump and I deliberately set off slow when I did mine.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> Could only manage the 100 miles today - will need more training before I push on to >150 miles. That or I need some lessons in pacing. Pretty sure I went a bit too fast for my current ability on this one
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194368948
> 
> The NE wind didn't help either.


I was please to do over 16 mph gfot my 40 miles today - and not pushing too hard but chapeau @moo for a great ride


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> @Nomadski Personally I mostly try to avoid Staines and Staines Bridge as the frequent stopping lowers the average speed
> You have two choices,
> 
> Start off on the A308, turn left by the water works through Lower Sunbury, Shepperton and Chertsey. You can cross Chertsey Bridge with much good riding. See last Sunday's sportive for that park from Bushy to Chertsey http://www.strava.com/activities/191139685
> ...



Thanks will have a look at the options there.

Its not so much Staines I want to head towards, but that kind of route towards Windsor. 

I'm just looking at opening up some other routes, am a bit bored of the RideLondon route bar the hills. Am still enjoying heading southwards beyond Carsharlton to Box Hill, but need some variation.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Sep 2014)

Nomadski said:


> @Stonechat - Have been interested in heading Staines / Windsor way on a flattish route and would probably like to pretty much follow the route @Rustybucket did here, but have always had an issue finding a nice route from either Bushy Park itself or Richmond Park to roughly where Rustybucket started without riding down the A308 which seems like suicide with some of the roundabouts en route.
> 
> Any nice relatively quiet routes you know of, or indeed @Rustybucket?
> 
> ...



This is how I normally get to and from Richmond - not really too much bother - abit busy at Kingston but not too much to worry about. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/113619272


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> *Could only manage the 100 miles today* - will need more training before I push on to >150 miles. That or I need some lessons in pacing. Pretty sure I went a bit too fast for my current ability on this one
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194368948
> 
> The NE wind didn't help either.



Slacker!


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> This is how I normally get to and from Richmond - not really too much bother - abit busy at Kingston but not too much to worry about.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/113619272



Hmm that might offer a different outbound route along Thames St thru to B375 then cut off from that route to Weir Rd (B387) and out to the A318 to follow that big Windsor route you did. Have to have a look at some sites and come up with a couple of courses, might provide a nice 60 mile route for me or so.

Cheers.


----------



## Nidge (14 Sep 2014)

Couldn't quite get to the top of the highest summit in the county (by road anyway). Was 3 miles short, I just didn't have anything left in my legs. I should of turned back 2 or 3 miles earlier but stubbornly pressed on. Oh well it'll still be there for another time. Overall feeling pretty pleased with my progress, only been riding a month. If I can do it, anyone can 

http://www.strava.com/activities/194377240


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2014)

Nidge said:


> Couldn't quite get to the top of the highest summit in the county (by road anyway). Was 3 miles short, I just didn't have anything left in my legs. I should of turned back 2 or 3 miles earlier but stubbornly pressed on. Oh well it'll still be there for another time. Overall feeling pretty pleased with my progress, only been riding a month. If I can do it, anyone can
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194377240



Blooming good effort though!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2014)

18.96 miles.

1207' elevation gain - 66.63' / mile. Inc' 1.22 miles with 393' elevation gain which was, for me, *loody steep and long. 

13.1 mph av'.

Since I got my little Edge 200 (super piece of kit) around early August I have been concentrating on hills or, more precisely, elevation gain. Whilst my av' speed has dropped a fair chunk I am feeling a fair bit stronger on my rides. I think I'll continue to focus on the hills for a while and then have a go at what passes for a flat route around here and see how fast (relatively speaking) that I am.

Today's incidents:

...whilst chugging up a twisty gritty hill of the narrow lane variety, two idiots on MTB's came hurtling down around a blind bend and both skidded like crazy and narrowly avoided me and/or coming off. Total numpties. 

...two Welsh Border Collies casually strolled across a lane letting me know that they had absolute right of way! I had to stop to let them finish their crossing. 

...did 0.72 miles of rough track that was continuously uphill, although not too steep, that had not one, not two but five gates that I had to dismount/open/close/mount which destroyed any notion of rhythm. 

Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## Harv (14 Sep 2014)

Did the York Sky Ride today. Really good fun. Pics from Instagram took ages to sync for some reason:

http://www.strava.com/activities/194313622


----------



## dee.jay (14 Sep 2014)

Have now done 77 miles in the past few weeks. Yes, I'm a bit hooked.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Sep 2014)

Managed to get out tonight - just shy of 35 miles @16.4 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/194519004 felt a lot better than when I went out on Thursday evening, even though I had one or two beers last night and didn't get to bed till nearly 1am........and had a rather large carvery today........ahem!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (14 Sep 2014)

Crikey, go away for a week and pages of progress being reported. Well done everybody. Need to get pedalling to get back on track with you all 

Take care out there, the days they are a'shortenin'


----------



## Kev.1995 (15 Sep 2014)

Hi all! Been lurking for a while here 

Started cycling a month or two ago and only managed 10 miles out of breath when I got home but I've been reaching the mid 20's recently and still making it down the stairs without tripping!


----------



## Lisat (15 Sep 2014)

Ok so I have only done commuting to and from work plus one 80k since mid August. All due to work and social commitments. However a week off work is ahead of me so today is bike cleaning, puncture repairing and banana shopping.
A 150k ride is planned for tomorrow. Lymington, new forest, Shaftesbury and back. Cheeky night ride Reading to lymington. Plus maybe out to Weymouth.
I could have spent the holidays putting together flat pack furniture but that can wait.


----------



## Eribiste (15 Sep 2014)

I managed to put down 130 kilometres at 26.4 kph yesterday, doing the McMillan Shakespeare 100k. It turned into 130k because I missed the split point at Mickleton and ended up following the 100 mile route instead! In my defence, I was in a 'mini peloton' at the time. One 'advantage' of doing this was that the longer route took me up Saintbury Hill for the first time. It's rather steep, goes on a bit, and was encountered after about 75k. I did end up being a temporary pedestrian on the steepest bit, along with a few other riders. I'm on a compact, 50/34 with 9 speed cassette, lowest sprocket 26T. Given a 28 or 32, I reckon I might have made it all the way. Next year I shall have to do the 100 mile proper now to put that theory to the test I suppose!


----------



## Heigue'r (15 Sep 2014)

Keeping at it with short mileage often, roughly 10 odd miles a night when time allows,16lbs lighter so thats a major incentive to get out, loving it


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2014)

Heigue'r said:


> Keeping at it with short mileage often, roughly 10 odd miles a night when time allows,16lbs lighter so thats a major incentive to get out, loving it



Nothing wrong with the shorter rides.

Good weight loss there.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2014)

Kev.1995 said:


> Hi all! Been lurking for a while here
> 
> Started cycling a month or two ago and only managed 10 miles out of breath when I got home but I've been reaching the mid 20's recently and still making it down the stairs without tripping!


Well done. Your fitness improves quickly when you first start if you get out regularly.
Is that your date of birth in your username? I wish it was mine. I seem to be the other way round. Lol.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Sep 2014)

Eribiste said:


> I managed to put down 130 kilometres at 26.4 kph yesterday, doing the McMillan Shakespeare 100k. It turned into 130k because I missed the split point at Mickleton and ended up following the 100 mile route instead! In my defence, I was in a 'mini peloton' at the time. One 'advantage' of doing this was that the longer route took me up Saintbury Hill for the first time. It's rather steep, goes on a bit, and was encountered after about 75k. I did end up being a temporary pedestrian on the steepest bit, along with a few other riders. I'm on a compact, 50/34 with 9 speed cassette, lowest sprocket 26T. Given a 28 or 32, I reckon I might have made it all the way. Next year I shall have to do the 100 mile proper now to put that theory to the test I suppose!



Well done on the new distance.
Don't worry, they usually use the Saintbury on the April 100k.


----------



## Hatevessel (15 Sep 2014)

Started commuting (partially!) by bike today. Roughly 3 miles to the station (which isn't my most local station), so not a huge amount, but I got geared up and went through with it, despite the "Monday Morning Feeling" demanding that I take the free lift instead.

It's a lot more challenging getting back, due to the elevation, so I have that to look forward to later. Eventually, I'd like to go one station further out which takes the commute to 6 miles each way.


----------



## Trevor_P (15 Sep 2014)

I'd love to be able to commute, but at 27 miles each way on top of a 12-15 hour working day, it's a bit unrealistic.


----------



## Hatevessel (15 Sep 2014)

Door to door to my actual place of work is about 45 miles, so I can't ever see that happening! Still, it's nice to work in a cycle for at least my trip to the train station. Just a pity you're not allowed to take bikes on rush hour commuter trains nowadays (and I'm definitely not interested in a foldable bike)


----------



## gurninman (15 Sep 2014)

Indeed - I'd like to commute, but I work from home 4 days a week with one day in the office, which is 70 miles away


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Sep 2014)

Out with Sue in the rain this morning 
http://www.strava.com/activities/194792861

Then I used the turbo trainer I bought last week from Halfords for a bargain £89 for the first time. 
Just half an hour was the first target, surprised how warm I got.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Out with Sue in the rain this morning
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194792861
> 
> Then I used the turbo trainer I bought last week from Halfords for a bargain £89 for the first time.
> Just half an hour was the first target, surprised how warm I got.


I think that's why I've already given up on the exercise bike. I sweated so much I got a bad headache after it even when drinking lots. I just don't enjoy exercising indoors I'm afraid.


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Sep 2014)

I thought it would be a blindingly good idea to go test my new bike with the flu and never having ridden drop bar before, while living in derbyshire. It was not.

http://www.strava.com/activities/194829045

uphill was hard, (185 ft in 2.5 miles) and downhill was terrifying but I got the whole steering, changing gear and braking thing down. Need to sort out gears as they are hello jumpy. Right now, I only like the drops, because brakes.

edit: I picked that route because I had been meaning to go look at cock alley for a while.


----------



## BrianEvesham (15 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that's why I've already given up on the exercise bike. I sweated so much I got a bad headache after it even when drinking lots. I just don't enjoy exercising indoors I'm afraid.



The plan was a maximum of one hour at a time and only when I cannot get out, be that bad weather or parenting duties!
I think maybe I went for it too much for a first time. I will be using the fan next time.


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Sep 2014)

Ah. A Lot just got explained. My handlebars were set up incorrectly which is why I could only reach the brakes from the drops.


----------



## Trevor_P (15 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I think that's why I've already given up on the exercise bike. I sweated so much I got a bad headache after it even when drinking lots. I just don't enjoy exercising indoors I'm afraid.


I usually get a headache after drinking lots. Down here we call it a hangover.


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Sep 2014)

I have bought a much much shorter stem. 45mm short to be exact. Seems to be about right if I sit on the bike and hold the invisible handlebars and I can push the seat back 3cm if it's too short.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I have bought a much much shorter stem. 45mm short to be exact. Seems to be about right if I sit on the bike and hold the invisible handlebars and I can push the seat back 3cm if it's too short.



45mm is a very short stem.

What do you mean you can push the seat back 3cm if it's (the stem) too short?

The seat needs to be in the right fore/aft position irrespective of stem length.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2014)

@Learnincurve Agree with @SpokeyDokey You sound like you are doing things back to front. Get the seat in the most comfortable/efficient position first before you work on handlebar reach/height. If you feel you need as short a stem as 45mm it sounds like the bike may be too big? Hopefully, you are maybe just like I was when I first used a road bike and felt it was too stretched out, but within half a dozen rides started to feel much more comfortable. It does take a bit of getting used to if you have been using a hybrid or mtb.


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Sep 2014)

I'm not very good at explaining things in the correct bike terms. I have long legs (remeasured and I have 32.5" inch legs and am 5ft 5") so needed a 52 (also the shortest size they did). the seat is set up fine, but in fact may be a cm or two too far forward. However my body and arms ain't long enough to be able to grip the handlebars properly in any position so I need to shorted the stem. The stem on this bike is actually 105mm which is far too long for a 52 cm and was supposed to be a 90mm. (I have a £20 voucher from EB because of this and a slight scratch on the crank, it was the last 2014 in stock and on sale). This isn't a road bike, this is a Audux light touring bike so the geometry is different and far more relaxed. Rest assured I gave the dogs quite the show before I ordered the stem


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I thought it would be a blindingly good idea to go test my new bike with the flu and never having ridden drop bar before, while living in derbyshire. It was not.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194829045
> 
> ...



Hady hill will give you a good work out


----------



## Kev.1995 (15 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. Your fitness improves quickly when you first start if you get out regularly.
> Is that your date of birth in your username? I wish it was mine. I seem to be the other way round. Lol.



Yes it is! Living near the peaks all my rides seem to have at least 1,500+ft gain. Its hard work but the views are spectacular!


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Hady hill will give you a good work out



I hate Hady hill with a blinding passion, it's just too dangerous at the times of day I would be riding up it. I like Dark Lane for hill training and have you been down the roads behind the hospital? Fabulous fabulous roads only used by people going to the golf course. It's not on a lot of maps but if you go in the second entrance as you go up the hill and then keep going right and past the works you come to a gravel cut though. You can then go left and it takes you to the station or right and then first left and it brings you out further up just past the hall.


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Sep 2014)

I keep away from calow, been in that hospital more times than I care to remember,Closest I've been on the bike is I've been up the trail at Arkwright up to Rother valley, around Sutton spring woods and sutton scarsdale


----------



## Learnincurve (15 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I keep away from calow, been in that hospital more times than I care to remember,Closest I've been on the bike is I've been up the trail at Arkwright up to Rother valley, around Sutton spring woods and sutton scarsdale



I was meaning to ask you, do you sometimes cycle in military clothing?


----------



## Big_Dave (15 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I was meaning to ask you, do you sometimes cycle in military clothing?



No mate, on the road bike either Tomato Ketchup jersey or a Pukka Pies Jersey, on the mtb I wear a Giant Jersey


----------



## matth411 (15 Sep 2014)

Last commute to work for 4 days this evening. Past few days have been incident free but it was the weekend. This time though...
Roundabout 100 yards from my house a car doesn't see me/look. I have to slam on the brakes and slide to a stop to miss his back bumper. Then 2 miles in, traffic slowing down for a car to right, parked cars on the left and an idiot doesn't realise/care that I cannot ride through parked cars and clips my arm with the wing mirror. I gesture at him to look where he is going and get a 2 fingered salute. And from then just numerous cars not giving space to the point I got fed up and caught up with one at traffic lights and stayed in primary for half a mile so he couldn't go anywhere. 

Non of this was happening 2 months ago but my boss has pushed our start time back half an hour which incidentally makes a huge difference in my safety. Emailed her and I didn't get a response. 

Stay safe guys.


----------



## worldie (15 Sep 2014)

I managed my first 40+ ride on Sunday. Took me 2hours 30 mins. I seem to really struggle mid-way though the ride then get second wind.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Sep 2014)

I've just put a shorter stem on my ventura too, taking it down from 120mm to 90mm. Just felt it was a bit of a stretch to the bars, this one seems great just sitting on the bike but I haven't ridden it yet so will see.
One positive, I've just shed 30g from the bike in the switch, wonder if I'll notice the reduced weight?


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2014)

Think the adjustable angle stem is good on my bike
I recently moved the saddle back forward again (after moving it back), and saddle also up.
Due to not having ridden drop handlebars for a long time when I got the bike, I flipped the stem and set the angle to +16 deg. I am now nearing the time when I can adjust the angle down a little.

Position s mostly ok , but from about 40 mles onward I do start experiencing a little stiffness, nothing too bad, but think something could be better


----------



## Nomadski (15 Sep 2014)

Lisat said:


> Ok so I have only done commuting to and from work plus one 80k since mid August. All due to work and social commitments. However a week off work is ahead of me so today is bike cleaning, puncture repairing and banana shopping.
> A 150k ride is planned for tomorrow. Lymington, new forest, Shaftesbury and back. Cheeky night ride Reading to lymington. Plus maybe out to Weymouth.
> I could have spent the holidays putting together flat pack furniture but that can wait.



Blimey, 80k to 150k is a bit of a distance hike! Make sure you drink plenty to avoid cramp.



matth411 said:


> Last commute to work for 4 days this evening. Past few days have been incident free but it was the weekend. This time though...
> Roundabout 100 yards from my house a car doesn't see me/look. I have to slam on the brakes and slide to a stop to miss his back bumper. Then 2 miles in, traffic slowing down for a car to right, parked cars on the left and an idiot doesn't realise/care that I cannot ride through parked cars and clips my arm with the wing mirror. I gesture at him to look where he is going and get a 2 fingered salute. And from then just numerous cars not giving space to the point I got fed up and caught up with one at traffic lights and stayed in primary for half a mile so he couldn't go anywhere.
> 
> Non of this was happening 2 months ago but my boss has pushed our start time back half an hour which incidentally makes a huge difference in my safety. Emailed her and I didn't get a response.
> ...



Winds me up when cars stuck in jams don't leave any space over for you to get past, when they know you are there.


----------



## dee.jay (15 Sep 2014)

Toying with a 16 mile ride tomorrow in a new direction and back (round trip) think I'll try it and see how I get on.....


----------



## matth411 (15 Sep 2014)

@Nomadski Since the boss moved our start time back, the amount of incidents that I have dodged just by being alert to what other drivers are doing is amazing. At least 3 times per commute to work. Including one guy who was texting and not watching the road till I knocked on his window for A. being too damn close to me and B. heading towards the back of a stopped car. Sure he might have seen it eventually but wasn't showing signs of slowing down with 20 yards to go. As mentioned before, I have emailed my boss about changing the start time back to original but she didn't reply. It seems that half an hour allows every business to finish and get on the road for 6pm, when I leave my house.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Sep 2014)

@matth411 it will settle by the end of the month. September is always a bad month commuting with rush hour traffic for me as well. All you can do is make yourself seen - bright front and rear lights and something brighter than normal for clothing (not my normal approach but sometimes you just have to make it obvious to drivers). They are all still adapting to the 'new' routine, back from holidays, trying to hold onto those memories and not get bogged down with work, as well as the dealing with kids routine... once it gets darker again, with lights on you will stand out much more clearly and have your space back.
My old commute was that bad that the police knew exactly who I was - if there had been an incident with no injuries, I would just say 'the cyclist at such and such a school' to all parties and carry on to work... After 7 years of cycling that route (one the corners, & 3 junctions were known black spots with the corner usually managing to kill at least 3 or 4 people each year through no fault of its own) the police pretty much knew exactly who I was. I would witness at least 5 incidents per commute (so 5 each way!) and it was getting to be too stressful (to the point where I would actually look away so as not to have to witness yet another incident)... If there were injuries involved I would stay for the police to arrive and then leave.

There is not point in getting stressed over it - I know you are probably thinking what does she know about it, how can I not get stressed/angry over it... well its not going to change the situation or make your commute any easier, all you can do is look back at each situation and work out if you took the best approach - so for a long line of cars that you can't get passed, what about the other side of the road - overtake them as a motorbike would? In certain circumstances this works just fine (and is one I will be using shortly on my 22 mile commute). Just watch for right hand signals, junctions etc and be VERY careful at these areas - only do it with no oncoming vehicles and pull back over when vehicles start to move again. As for going up the inside - I don't unless the vehicles are stationary and clearly not going to be moving - so red traffic lights only. I just wait like a car would otherwise and I have found that drivers cut me much more slack for that approach. Take each commute as a learning experience and evaluate who you could have responded differently to make the situation better/easier. It does not matter who is at fault here - it is your response to the situation that counts and just let go of the stress and agro.

As for your boss, when you have a cool head on you, go and talk to them rather than email, if you feel you can keep a cool head about it. Otherwise involve HR - that is what they are there for. Just point out that the time change is causing you safety issues with the roads and ask them to find out if there is a reason as to why it could not go back to what it was. If your company does not have a HR person (I know not all do) then email your boss again with a copy of your last email and cc in their boss and ask politely for a reply to your email. Use read receipts so you know when it has been opened. If that fails, then take it directly to their boss and escalate it, again keeping it polite and civil at all times.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @matth411 it will settle by the end of the month. September is always a bad month commuting with rush hour traffic for me as well. All you can do is make yourself seen - bright front and rear lights and something brighter than normal for clothing (not my normal approach but sometimes you just have to make it obvious to drivers). They are all still adapting to the 'new' routine, back from holidays, trying to hold onto those memories and not get bogged down with work, as well as the dealing with kids routine... once it gets darker again, with lights on you will stand out much more clearly and have your space back.
> My old commute was that bad that the police knew exactly who I was - if there had been an incident with no injuries, I would just say 'the cyclist at such and such a school' to all parties and carry on to work... After 7 years of cycling that route (one the corners, & 3 junctions were known black spots with the corner usually managing to kill at least 3 or 4 people each year through no fault of its own) the police pretty much knew exactly who I was. I would witness at least 5 incidents per commute (so 5 each way!) and it was getting to be too stressful (to the point where I would actually look away so as not to have to witness yet another incident)... If there were injuries involved I would stay for the police to arrive and then leave.
> 
> There is not point in getting stressed over it - I know you are probably thinking what does she know about it, how can I not get stressed/angry over it... well its not going to change the situation or make your commute any easier, all you can do is look back at each situation and work out if you took the best approach - so for a long line of cars that you can't get passed, what about the other side of the road - overtake them as a motorbike would? In certain circumstances this works just fine (and is one I will be using shortly on my 22 mile commute). Just watch for right hand signals, junctions etc and be VERY careful at these areas - only do it with no oncoming vehicles and pull back over when vehicles start to move again. As for going up the inside - I don't unless the vehicles are stationary and clearly not going to be moving - so red traffic lights only. I just wait like a car would otherwise and I have found that drivers cut me much more slack for that approach. Take each commute as a learning experience and evaluate who you could have responded differently to make the situation better/easier. It does not matter who is at fault here - it is your response to the situation that counts and just let go of the stress and agro.
> ...



Excelent advice. When something/someone at work get you riled, nly deal with it when calm. I would write an email when hot under the collar, save the draft and check it and tone it down to more reasonable language the next day


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @matth411 it will settle by the end of the month. September is always a bad month commuting with rush hour traffic for me as well. All you can do is make yourself seen - bright front and rear lights and something brighter than normal for clothing (not my normal approach but sometimes you just have to make it obvious to drivers). They are all still adapting to the 'new' routine, back from holidays, trying to hold onto those memories and not get bogged down with work, as well as the dealing with kids routine... once it gets darker again, with lights on you will stand out much more clearly and have your space back.
> My old commute was that bad that the police knew exactly who I was - if there had been an incident with no injuries, I would just say 'the cyclist at such and such a school' to all parties and carry on to work... After 7 years of cycling that route (one the corners, & 3 junctions were known black spots with the corner usually managing to kill at least 3 or 4 people each year through no fault of its own) the police pretty much knew exactly who I was. I would witness at least 5 incidents per commute (so 5 each way!) and it was getting to be too stressful (to the point where I would actually look away so as not to have to witness yet another incident)... If there were injuries involved I would stay for the police to arrive and then leave.
> 
> There is not point in getting stressed over it - I know you are probably thinking what does she know about it, how can I not get stressed/angry over it... well its not going to change the situation or make your commute any easier, all you can do is look back at each situation and work out if you took the best approach - so for a long line of cars that you can't get passed, what about the other side of the road - overtake them as a motorbike would? In certain circumstances this works just fine (and is one I will be using shortly on my 22 mile commute). Just watch for right hand signals, junctions etc and be VERY careful at these areas - only do it with no oncoming vehicles and pull back over when vehicles start to move again. As for going up the inside - I don't unless the vehicles are stationary and clearly not going to be moving - so red traffic lights only. I just wait like a car would otherwise and I have found that drivers cut me much more slack for that approach. Take each commute as a learning experience and evaluate who you could have responded differently to make the situation better/easier. It does not matter who is at fault here - it is your response to the situation that counts and just let go of the stress and agro.
> ...


Great post Emma. It has helped me a bit too. Must admit I am a bit nervous at getting going again myself, and the increase in reported deaths and injuries to cyclists lately isn't helping. I really have to try and not dwell on it too much or I would never go out again. Some days when I hear a car coming behind me that sounds like it is going far too fast, I'm afraid I can't help letting my too vivid imagination taking over and thinking about him ploughing into the back of me because he isn't concentrating/using mobile, etc.

Different hazards for all of us depending on where we ride I suppose. Unlike Mat my riding is probably about 98% on countryside roads where the amount of traffic is less but speeds often much higher.


----------



## matth411 (16 Sep 2014)

Disclaimer: This post probably doesn't make any sense, I have been awake since 2:30 yesterday afternoon. Give me a break! Haha. 
@SatNavSaysStraightOn I definitely see where you coming from, you are absolutely right in every point you make and that is a harrowing insight into how bad a commute can get! Dealing with situations when I have calmed down... I am lucky to have a rather long fuse, so when I do get angry it is more of a build up of what has happened previously. The supervisor understands my position and the emails I sent purely because I got him cycling to work last year, until he got tired of it. I have only sent emails once I have calmed down because a quote that is always in the back of my mind... “Speak when you are angry - and you'll make the best speech you'll ever regret.” 

My commute route is along a busy road that connects Wallasey (where I live) the docks and the main town, Birkenhead and I work on the other side of Birkenhead. This new time makes me hit traffic from all of them at once, which I have informed my boss about. My boss though literally does not care. I only work for a small company, for an idea of how small it goes: Director, Supervisor, me. Supervisor understands but is powerless to change it back. Director just thinks that I should MTFU and deal with it, and has history of saying it about a range of issues. 

When I pulled into primary last night it was in a state of anger, and I did apologise to the car behind me at the next lights. That chapter is done now so I just have to think of a future plan. Leave at my previous time and just sit at the end of the road for a while seems a good one. I prefer cycling in the dark, I haven't had one incident in the dark yet not even in rush hour! Roll on winter! This morning's commute home was different, I took the scenic route. Not to get away from traffic but just for something different to look at, the Liver Buildings looked brilliant through the slight mist on the Mersey.


----------



## moo (16 Sep 2014)

matth411 said:


> When I pulled into primary last night it was in a state of anger, and I did apologise to the car behind me at the next lights..



Do you not ride primary all the time then? If the lane is too narrow to share you should stay in strong primary. Motorists despise crossing the white line to overtake and will squeeze you every time. It's sad that one has to modify motorists behaviour this way, but your safety comes first. Sure they'll shout abuse as they go by having been delayed 10 seconds, but a thick skin helps with that.


----------



## matth411 (16 Sep 2014)

@moo Not all the time but I do when I need to like narrow roads/approaching islands. The road I went primary on was wide, probably 2 car's width but only one lane. I am normally about 3 ft away from the kerb or parked cars. I have started to go more primary in more situations though like going past side roads. Traffic lights I used to always stick to the left even if it was a left turn only lane, at roundabouts I used to jump on the pavement. It is all down to the confidence you have in your riding ability I think. For example, 12 months ago the only time I would ride on the road was when I was crossing the road.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Sep 2014)

18.1 miles. Boom. Took me damn near 3 hours all told but not bothered!

EDIT: Strava-age :-

http://www.strava.com/activities/195245462


----------



## Luked1980 (16 Sep 2014)

Going to try and break 15 miles for the first time tonight, not sure how I will get on considering i will be starting at 7pm....will hopefully have that done by 8.30pm! Wish me luck!


----------



## Kev.1995 (16 Sep 2014)

Went for the biggest ride so far today, 29.8 lets round that to 30 miles! Gutted because I felt like I still had fuel in the tank when I finished! But still hit the milestone  http://www.strava.com/activities/195295021


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> Going to try and break 15 miles for the first time tonight, not sure how I will get on considering i will be starting at 7pm....will hopefully have that done by 8.30pm! Wish me luck!



Luck wished!


----------



## morrisman (16 Sep 2014)

Not a good week so far, three punctures or more likely the same one three times. First was 20 miles into a 30 miler, pulled in and patched the tube. The hole seemed to show the puncture was due to a rim tape issue rather than something through my Gatorskin but nothing was apparent. Rode home and all was well, stopped at Costa for a coffee and came out to find the tyre was flat again, pushed the bike home the last 1/2 mile and checked again seems the patch had lifted and thus repeat of first puncture. New tube and all was well.

Went out today and after 10 miles another puncture, same symptoms rim tape rather than tyre, took the tyre right off and turned it inside out still nothing to seen/felt, the rim and tape look fine and I dragged a cloth around the inside of rim to check for snags nothing apparent. So new tube and 10 more miles with no problems.


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Sep 2014)

morrisman said:


> Not a good week so far, three punctures or more likely the same one three times. First was 20 miles into a 30 miler, pulled in and patched the tube. The hole seemed to show the puncture was due to a rim tape issue rather than something through my Gatorskin but nothing was apparent. Rode home and all was well, stopped at Costa for a coffee and came out to find the tyre was flat again, pushed the bike home the last 1/2 mile and checked again seems the patch had lifted and thus repeat of first puncture. New tube and all was well.
> 
> Went out today and after 10 miles another puncture, same symptoms rim tape rather than tyre, took the tyre right off and turned it inside out still nothing to seen/felt, the rim and tape look fine and I dragged a cloth around the inside of rim to check for snags nothing apparent. So new tube and 10 more miles with no problems.



I had the same problem with rim tape P*****'s, a while back pinching the tube in the spoke holes, on the 3rd time unlucky event it was time to change the rim tape, problem cured, the new tape I bought is 135 psi rated.


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Sep 2014)

Kev.1995 said:


> Went for the biggest ride so far today, 29.8 lets round that to 30 miles! Gutted because I felt like I still had fuel in the tank when I finished! But still hit the milestone  http://www.strava.com/activities/195295021


You can't end the ride on 29.8, get back out there and do the other 0.2


----------



## Learnincurve (16 Sep 2014)

I just went on a 20 mile route of mine for the first time since about three weeks from when I started cycling again. With the flu. On the way back I was utterly ruined but had to keep going because I needed a 10mph average in order to get back in time for my children to come home from school. I also managed to get up a hill that I had to push up before (before being last week). 

Yup, I beat quite a few PRs on strava. So the morel here is that it may not feel like you are improving but you are without you knowing it.


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I just went on a 20 mile route of mine for the first time since about three weeks from when I started cycling again. With the flu. On the way back I was utterly ruined but had to keep going because I needed a 10mph average in order to get back in time for my children to come home from school. I also managed to get up a hill that I had to push up before (before being last week).
> 
> Yup, I beat quite a few PRs on strava. So the morel here is that it may not feel like you are improving but you are without you knowing it.


Well done, I often find the more you try to beat PR's the less you beat them, but just going out for a ride and enjoying it you can beat PR's without even trying.


----------



## bash 73 (16 Sep 2014)

Completed my first 50 miler on sunday and well chuffed, legs were quite saw after but recovered for work on monday, 6 of the last 10 miles were against the wind which was a right bitch as upto that time i was travelling pretty well. Things I've learned are take more snacks to keep up the energy and not to fight the wind. Since i started in mid july I've always found that after a long ride (by newbie standards) is to go out again 1 or 2 days after and that shows me how much the ride took out of me, so did that this evening and legs were a bit tight for the first 5 or 6 miles then felt pretty good, but if had the time wouldn't be able to complete 50 miles so soon afterwards.
Question to others is when your out on your own do you always think you should be going that extra bit quicker or is just a 41 year old thinking he is going to enter the tour de france once fit(lol) I do all my travels alone and without a computer only use strava on my iPhone. Would a computer make you pace yourselves or do you look at it and think your not going fast enough.
http://www.strava.com/activities/194400511


----------



## stevey (16 Sep 2014)

Well i went out this evening see how i would feel surprise went ok steady 13 miles. Still cautious around junctions though now i have to work on the 7lbs i have put on....

@bash 73 Congrats on the 50


----------



## Justinslow (16 Sep 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Completed my first 50 miler on sunday and well chuffed, legs were quite saw after but recovered for work on monday, 6 of the last 10 miles were against the wind which was a right bitch as upto that time i was travelling pretty well. Things I've learned are take more snacks to keep up the energy and not to fight the wind. Since i started in mid july I've always found that after a long ride (by newbie standards) is to go out again 1 or 2 days after and that shows me how much the ride took out of me, so did that this evening and legs were a bit tight for the first 5 or 6 miles then felt pretty good, but if had the time wouldn't be able to complete 50 miles so soon afterwards.
> Question to others is when your out on your own do you always think you should be going that extra bit quicker or is just a 41 year old thinking he is going to enter the tour de france once fit(lol) I do all my travels alone and without a computer only use strava on my iPhone. Would a computer make you pace yourselves or do you look at it and think your not going fast enough.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194400511



Hi, I don't use a computer only strava, and like you I think I should be going quicker especially up hills as I pretty much come to a standstill! Strava's a bit of a bugger because of the competitivness nature of comparing your segments against other people, particularly mates. I think you just have to do your own thing and not worry too much, if you feel strong push it up a bit, if you feel drained take it easy for a bit. I went out on Sunday night, did about 35 miles and I feel pretty drained at the moment, I hope to get out tomorrow night as it's pretty much my only free night of the week so I hope I feel a little more energetic!


----------



## Luked1980 (16 Sep 2014)

Bit of a disappointment. 12.9 miles with 440ft of climbing. Furthest I have been but really wanted to crack 15 miles


----------



## bash 73 (16 Sep 2014)

Thanks stevey keep going your soon lose that mate, I've also realised how much food pays a part in cycling, I'm trying to slim down and its a real balancing act not eating some much rubbish but still having enough energy to cycle and not collapse. Started to take pasta to work when I'm going out in the evening and its made a real difference with energy. Being a builder and used to cooked breakfasts pasta is pretty fecking boring but does the trick.Justinslow be interesting to see how you go tomorrow good luck


----------



## stevey (16 Sep 2014)

@bash 73 Try having tuna with pasta mix in with beetroot,sweetcorn,cucumber (all chopped)....Mmmm i live on the stuff and if you are slimming cut down the bread intake get your carbs from the pasta and also the alcohol made a massive difference to me.

Good luck


----------



## bash 73 (16 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 thats good going lots of climbing and where i live its pretty flat so if i do more hills i definitly feel I've achieved something


----------



## bash 73 (16 Sep 2014)

stevey tried the tuna and anything else i can find in the fridge! same for me aswell not having a pint here and there has made a big difference to the way i feel and stops me falling asleep at 830 in the evening telling the misses I've work my nuts off allday


----------



## Nomadski (16 Sep 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Completed my first 50 miler on sunday and well chuffed, legs were quite saw after but recovered for work on monday, 6 of the last 10 miles were against the wind which was a right bitch as upto that time i was travelling pretty well. Things I've learned are take more snacks to keep up the energy and not to fight the wind. Since i started in mid july I've always found that after a long ride (by newbie standards) is to go out again 1 or 2 days after and that shows me how much the ride took out of me, so did that this evening and legs were a bit tight for the first 5 or 6 miles then felt pretty good, but if had the time wouldn't be able to complete 50 miles so soon afterwards.
> Question to others is when your out on your own do you always think you should be going that extra bit quicker or is just a 41 year old thinking he is going to enter the tour de france once fit(lol) I do all my travels alone and without a computer only use strava on my iPhone. Would a computer make you pace yourselves or do you look at it and think your not going fast enough.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194400511



You've done 50 miles at an average of 17.5 mph. That seems plenty fast enough to me!

You will always think you can go faster, in the end your body will be the best judge.


----------



## Big_Dave (16 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> Bit of a disappointment. 12.9 miles with 440ft of climbing. Furthest I have been but really wanted to crack 15 miles


Don't lose faith mate, the 15 miler will come soon, look at it like this, you have achieved another 12.9 miles under your belt,Think of all rides as positive rides irrespective of distance, The fact is 12.9 miles is better than 0miles, we all have off days now and then, chin up mate


----------



## Justinslow (16 Sep 2014)

@bash 73 I'm a 43 year old self employed gardener and often when I get home from work I'm shot, I struggle in the week for time and energy, I find I have my most enjoyable rides at the weekend when I haven't been to work. I'm hoping to do the ipswich cycle swarm 100 miler in early October so I'm going to need some energy for that one! Biggest ride to date has been 61 miles a couple of Sundays ago but it took me over 4 and half hours with a stop for a coffee, which is a struggle when your juggling family life kids clubs etc, the bigger rides take bigger time.


----------



## bash 73 (16 Sep 2014)

Justinslow Im the same as you large family self employed and also the weekends are the best time to go out, good on you to go for the 100 miles something I'm looking at maybe by the end of the year. also looking at joining a club do you go out solo or with mates


----------



## Justinslow (16 Sep 2014)

@Luked1980 what are you riding out of interest? 
I'm just lucky (or unlucky) that I have a manual job so I was in a relatively good fitness state before I got my road bike, I don't generally have trouble with exhaustion just various parts of my body start to ache like crazy as the miles go up - legs, lower back, across the shoulders/neck, bottom, nads, I guess this is where you probably need to stop have a stretch and a breather then carry on. The 100 miler I'm hoping to do has several of these "rest stops" so it's not like you do the whole 100 miles without stopping. I'm trying to do regular 30 mile rides to get my body more used to being in the saddle so hopefully one day I won't ache so much.
We're all different so don't think you have to do huge milages to be part of this forum, I have a friend who just did the London Paris ride, so that's a massive step up from where I'm at! When I did my 61 mile ride and could barely walk my mate did 88 miles without skipping a beat!


----------



## Hoko1971 (16 Sep 2014)

Gave up smoking in February bought myself MTB in May first few rides 15km never ached so much.
Got better week by week yesterday just passed 2000km.
Loving it!!!


----------



## Luked1980 (16 Sep 2014)

I have a borrowed Carerra road bike. It's not great. The gears seem to not always go in when I change them
I had to stop a couple of times at the top of the hills as well. My furthest ride but I was gutted when I looked at the strava


----------



## Justinslow (16 Sep 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Justinslow Im the same as you large family self employed and also the weekends are the best time to go out, good on you to go for the 100 miles something I'm looking at maybe by the end of the year. also looking at joining a club do you go out solo or with mates


Mainly solo, but I have had a couple of rides with a mate who's been riding for years, but we're fairly evenly matched and don't mind sticking to each other's pace. There's some other lads we know who are a bit quick including my mate above who did the London Paris ride, and they would just disappear into the distance so it's hard to find people of the same ability as yourself. The 100 miler could be a bit soon for me as I only had my first ride on my bike a month ago! We will see!
I did think about joining our local club and having a crack at the time trials, I'm never gonna win but it's all about beating yourself.


----------



## Justinslow (16 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> I have a borrowed Carerra road bike. It's not great. The gears seem to not always go in when I change them
> I had to stop a couple of times at the top of the hills as well. My furthest ride but I was gutted when I looked at the strava


Don't beat yourself up! It will come, just keep going out every few days, let your body recover, eat properly sleep properly don't drink too much alcohol, and your body should get stronger. The gear shifting takes a bit of getting used to as the amount of pressure you apply to the lever does make a difference particularly going from the small cogs on the back to the bigger cogs and you may need the cable adjusting slightly. One tip- do a loop around where you live so you go out one way and come back another, not just go somewhere then turn round and come back, you might be surprised how far you can go, here's one of my circular routes as an example
https://www.strava.com/activities/186172238
Just take it easy and allow yourself plenty of time!


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2014)

bash 73 said:


> Completed my first 50 miler on sunday and well chuffed, legs were quite saw after but recovered for work on monday, 6 of the last 10 miles were against the wind which was a right bitch as upto that time i was travelling pretty well. Things I've learned are take more snacks to keep up the energy and not to fight the wind. Since i started in mid july I've always found that after a long ride (by newbie standards) is to go out again 1 or 2 days after and that shows me how much the ride took out of me, so did that this evening and legs were a bit tight for the first 5 or 6 miles then felt pretty good, but if had the time wouldn't be able to complete 50 miles so soon afterwards.
> Question to others is when your out on your own do you always think you should be going that extra bit quicker or is just a 41 year old thinking he is going to enter the tour de france once fit(lol) I do all my travels alone and without a computer only use strava on my iPhone. Would a computer make you pace yourselves or do you look at it and think your not going fast enough.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194400511


Nearly always think I could have gone faster. But you do need some easier time and rides in lower heart rate zones as well as the harder work


----------



## Mark White (17 Sep 2014)

New PB on a stretch I do most weekdays, but particularly pleasing today as a persistent cold that's kept me a few kmh slower for the last few weeks seems to be going at last. And the 18.2km course within this stretch has been done with an average speed of 30kmh for the first time ever so one of my longer-term goals has been hit. Though I missed the 'every km under 2 mins' goal on two kms by a few seconds so that'll have to keep for another day 

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/734895489


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Sep 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/195448540

My commute home yesterday - had a tail wind on the A315 & A30! Got a few PB's. I left work & it was warm and sunny, by the time I got home it was pitch black


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> http://www.strava.com/activities/195448540
> 
> My commute home yesterday - had a tail wind on the A315 & A30! Got a few PB's. I left work & it was warm and sunny, by the time I got home it was pitch black


I was about to say I have never commuted by bike, but I did as a teen a few times, Do not envy your ride from Central London though


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> @bash 73 I'm a 43 year old self employed gardener and often when I get home from work I'm shot, I struggle in the week for time and energy, I find I have my most enjoyable rides at the weekend when I haven't been to work. I'm hoping to do the ipswich cycle swarm 100 miler in early October so I'm going to need some energy for that one! Biggest ride to date has been 61 miles a couple of Sundays ago but it took me over 4 and half hours with a stop for a coffee, which is a struggle when your juggling family life kids clubs etc, the bigger rides take bigger time.


Needs time for the longer rides.
Yes I am booked on New Forest 100 soon, only done 78 or 9 to date
It's time. I am retired but in fairness to Mrs Stonechat do not want to be too long.
Also just this morning seem to have another cold. A plan for an 85-90 miler on Friday or Sunday will have to be postponed. Need to allow 7 hours really


----------



## Trevor_P (17 Sep 2014)

@bash 73 I use a garmin edge 810 with heart rate and cadence sensors. It gives me a better idea of how hard I'm working rather than how I'm feeling. Once you get used to it, you can pace yourself according to the conditions. Judging hills so you don't burn out before the top for example. Or keeping within specific heart rate zones. 

Of course I listen to my body of it starts hurting rather than aching through tiredness. 

I went from first ride to 100 miles in 84 days. Also dropped from 17st to 14st 7 since April. At 52 years in pleased with my progress so far. At the moment I only get out once a week, would like to do more. Every day is a bit much at this age, recovery between rides takes longer. Sometimes a couple of rest days are needed.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

Have decided that despite the cold I will ride today
LOnger ride to be Friday week or Sunday week
Body feels fine, cold in the head a bit


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Sep 2014)

Out with Sue again this morning, it's cake time now!

http://www.strava.com/activities/195675080


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> @matth411
> There is not point in getting stressed over it - I know you are probably thinking what does she know about it, how can I not get stressed/angry over it... well its not going to change the situation or make your commute any easier, all you can do is look back at each situation and work out if you took the best approach - so for a long line of cars that you can't get passed,* what about the other side of the road - overtake them as a motorbike would?* In certain circumstances this works just fine (and is one I will be using shortly on my 22 mile commute). Just watch for right hand signals, junctions etc and be VERY careful at these areas - only do it with no oncoming vehicles and pull back over when vehicles start to move again. As for going up the inside - I don't unless the vehicles are stationary and clearly not going to be moving - so red traffic lights only. I just wait like a car would otherwise and I have found that drivers cut me much more slack for that approach. Take each commute as a learning experience and evaluate who you could have responded differently to make the situation better/easier.  It does not matter who is at fault here - it is your response to the situation that counts and just let go of the stress and agro.


In my mind the only safe way.
I would never go up the inside of any vehicle, large vehicles due to observation issues, cars because so many are obviously blind to other road users, plus it has been known for passengers to get out at lights, possible without checking. its also a reason I believe so many cycle lanes are a waste of tax payers money.
Road use is always a learning curve and I total agree about self assessment from any situation that arises, as it helps build some form of intuition as to what others may do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

bash 73 said:


> C
> Question to others is when your out on your own do you always think you should be going that extra bit quicker or is just a 41 year old thinking he is going to enter the tour de france once fit(lol) I do all my travels alone and without a computer only use strava on my iPhone. Would a computer make you pace yourselves or do you look at it and think your not going fast enough.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/194400511


Well done on your first half century.

Me I just ride, just depends on the day. I generally watch cadence and HR zone ( though thats been up and down this year) I only look at the avg sp towards the end, if then as it really doesn't matter because every ride you do is different, the last ride I did the last 13 miles, 5 miles flat north in to a slight N.E. wind I was 2 1/2 mins behind my best time 
http://www.strava.com/activities/189349747/segments/4445444661

but the last 7 miles with a gradual incline of 343ft over 7.5 miles (45ft/mile) I beat my previous best by over 2 mins.
http://www.strava.com/activities/189349747/segments/4445312309
Apart for p.b's on the rest of that bit I still managed a p.b. just 2 miles from home.
Which according to strava more detail info has a rise of 41ft over 0.5 mile or 82ft/mile.
http://www.strava.com/activities/189349747/segments/4445312275


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> In my mind the only safe way.
> I would never go up the inside of any vehicle, large vehicles due to observation issues, cars because so many are obviously blind to other road users, plus it has been known for passengers to get out at lights, possible without checking. its also a reason I believe so many cycle lanes are a waste of tax payers money.
> Road use is always a learning curve and I total agree about self assessment from any situation that arises, as it helps build some form of intuition as to what others may do.


Agreed - but the problem is that people don't think that way - I was lucky... I learnt to drive to advanced level from the word go (have never been a motorcyclist due to my wrist injury and paralysis). I passed both of my advanced level driving exams (IAM & RoSPA at Grade 1) when I was 18 and I know it has made all the difference to my cycling as well - I see so much more than my OH ever does driving or cycling. 

I'll never ever stop alongside a vehicle, only ever _between_ vehicles and I won't go down the inside unless they are stationary and staying that way and there is plenty of room. To my mind it is simply not worth the risk for a few seconds extra... As for cycle lanes - well round here they are hit & miss and usually miss so I rarely if ever use them. There are a couple of exceptions though - the one alongside a local dual carriageway and a couple of unofficial ones that are actually hard shoulders on a NSL bypass that is single lane... there the hard shoulder is better & safer... but in the 40mph section earlier before the lights where the limit changes, I stick to the road and don't use the hard shoulder (which is over 1m wide) because the grids in it are lethal!


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> I have a borrowed Carerra road bike. It's not great. The gears seem to not always go in when I change them
> I had to stop a couple of times at the top of the hills as well. My furthest ride but I was gutted when I looked at the strava


I have a Carrera bike, I agree not the best bike in the world for a beginner with the gear ratios what's fitted to them, I altered the gearing to suit me and is fine now my regular route is 50 miles, I also met a guy doing a charity ride who was riding a Carrera Zelos 14 speed and was riding from the west midlands to Hull and over to Belgium in 3 days. Dunno if he or his group made it most of them looked like they had never cycled before (but then again I look like that too lol) and seamed to be really struggling with the exception of 3 of them. 
Stick with it, fitness comes on in leaps and bounds and you'll soon be doing bigger mileage, I'm over 18 stone, ride a crap bike, take it easy on the rides and don't push yourself too hard, it's not a race, keep stopping for a minute every few miles, regular stops for only a minute or so will aid muscle recovery, as you get fitter you will need to stop less and less. 
When I first got my bike 15yrs ago, I hadn't cycled for over 10 years, ate junk food all the time and smoked 40+ fags a day. I was barely able to ride 3 miles I kept at it, stopped smoking and my biggest ride was 86 miles, four years ago my wife took seriously ill and I stopped cycling to look after her, May last year I returned to cycling, my fitness had gone completely, my first ride out was 6 miles and I was beat, I couldn't believe all my fitness had gone, so basically I had to start all over again but in all fairness the fitness levels did come a lot quicker this time, within 6 weeks I was doing 20-25 miles on the mtb all off road. I bought my road bike back in april this year, moving from mtb gearing to road gearing was a real killer for me, I literally had to retrain myself for the road gearing starting off at 10 miles and now do 50+ miles rides.


----------



## matth411 (17 Sep 2014)

So, yesterday I was awake for 32 hours which really is my fault for not wanting to miss my first day off. Had a good ride plan for today, but after being awake for that long and having 12 hours sleep my legs are feeling useless before I get out of bed. Got a banging head ache as well which is probably dehydration as I hardly drank anything yesterday. So today is not going to plan already. I will no doubt feel better tomorrow and have less stuff planned, so my ride is now tomorrow. 

Regarding yesterday's posts and replies: I understand where everyone is coming from on the safety front. As @Nigelnaturist says road use is a learning curve, and I didn't expect that much traffic or idiocy from drivers. Lesson learnt there! I do have to get used to riding in a more primary position rather than being a few foot away from the kerb. As @SatNavSaysStraightOn says, I never stop to the side of a vehicle when waiting at lights or any other time traffic stops. And it seriously p**ses me off if I stop and car pulls up next to me, especially when I am in the ASL. I never filter through traffic, because I see myself as traffic and I sometimes wonder if other bike users (the ones I see around) think that way too with the amount of RLJing or not indicating that they are about to turn. Cycle lanes are rare around here too, even though we have wide enough roads the kerbside is always parked cars. 

I am still learning how to properly use the road, and have used the driving test CD to improve my theory of road use. Which I actually passed first time on the CD's mock test, something my driving colleague couldn't do and he only passed his test 2 years ago.


----------



## Hatevessel (17 Sep 2014)

3rd day of my partial commute of 2.7 miles (each way) and I'm loving it! Even made it 3/4ths of the way up an absolutely brutal hill (for me, anyway) on my way home last night. 4.2% grade according to Strava, whatever that means relatively. Hoping to edge it to glory in the next week or so! According to the Strava app, I get 272ft elevation gain on the way back home, which is obviously much more challenging than getting to the station. 

In some ways I wish it was reversed so it's harder to get to the station, as general fatigue from a long day at work means I'm not exactly in peak fitness to tackle it with verve in the evening. However, on the other side of the coin, the easy ride to the station in the morning ensures I actually do it. Takes about 8 minutes more getting back, as an example.

Amazing to see what others are capable of when looking at the strava segments, and heartening to see I'm not at the bottom of the list on them!


----------



## dee.jay (17 Sep 2014)

Me too - I'm amazed that whilst I am nowhere near the top, I'm not exactly straggling along at the bottom either.

What has amazed me is how quickly you seem to get better at cycling. I started at the beginning of September, think I managed 2 miles, then had to go home to bed. Yesterday I pulled a 18.1 mile ride. I don't even know how, I just kept on going.


----------



## Hatevessel (17 Sep 2014)

Another thing I'll add (sorry for the double post), is that even though it sometimes feels like I'm going at an utter snails pace, particularly on the way home, it's always a nice feeling to whizz past very fit looking joggers, jogging at a pace that I wouldn't be able to achieve myself. 

Not suggesting for one second that it's more impressive in any way (little old 19 stone me vs endurance runners), but it puts it into perspective that you're travelling at a really nice speed, even in the midst of what feels like a right old slog. The feeling of forward momentum is important to keeping morale up, I think.

Also I don't want to jinx it, but very good experiences with local drivers so far. I'm always happy to give a thumbs up when patience is shown. I'd like to think it reenforces good behaviour from drivers, at least it does for me when I'm driving and get a bit of recognition from a cyclist.


----------



## dee.jay (17 Sep 2014)

At our sizes (I'm similar weight) - jogging/running would end our knees. Cycling doesn't. I've tried gym/swimming and stuff before but I am always looking forward to the next ride. I never was really enthused about forking out £45 a month to go a busy gym that I wouldn't use all month. Cycling is free (other than the cost of the bike fo course) and I can go whenever/wherever I want 

I'll have to follow you on Strava.

Keep up the good fight


----------



## Hatevessel (17 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> What has amazed me is how quickly you seem to get better at cycling. I started at the beginning of September, think I managed 2 miles, then had to go home to bed. Yesterday I pulled a 18.1 mile ride. I don't even know how, I just kept on going.



Absolutely - when I first got my bike in August, I could barely make it round the block... I'm not kidding! I kept being fearful of this, and limiting myself to tiny little rides (if nothing else than to simply get some confidence on the bike), but Saturday before last I just decided to get out there, and banged out an 11 mile round trip (with a 1 hour break at my destination, granted) without too many problems. This gave me the confidence to work a ride into my daily commute.

I actually find it much easier to have a purpose to my ride, rather than a leisurely ride in no particular direction. Seems I find the extra beans I need to get where I need to go. I think as my performance goes through the roof, and my hefty weight goes down, I'll enjoy cycling for the sake of cycling a lot more. Probably says a lot about my own motivation to be honest!


----------



## dee.jay (17 Sep 2014)

Yeah very true. I was 8 miles into my 18 mile trip yesterday and started to get concerned I was trying to do a bit much. Nevertheless I did another mile, then came back the whole 9 miles and didn't really think about bailing out and getting my wife to collect me. Just took my time and took little breaks where I needed to and I made it back just fine. This gives me the confidence to do long rides a bit more to increase my stamina. I really need to get the bits I need to commute. My commute is 6 miles and virtually 99% all on cycle paths. I don't think I have much excuse!

If I can get the rack and pannier and lights etc then I'll be good to go. It's too dark at the moment when I travel now (7am-7pm) and it'll get darker shortly. If I could do it though, I'd be fit in no time!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Hatevessel said:


> 3rd day of my partial commute of 2.7 miles (each way) and I'm loving it! Even made it 3/4ths of the way up an absolutely brutal hill (for me, anyway) on my way home last night. *4.2%* grade according to Strava, whatever that means relatively. Hoping to edge it to glory in the next week or so! According to the Strava app, I get 272ft elevation gain on the way back home, which is obviously much more challenging than getting to the station.
> 
> In some ways I wish it was reversed so it's harder to get to the station, as general fatigue from a long day at work means I'm not exactly in peak fitness to tackle it with verve in the evening. However, on the other side of the coin, the easy ride to the station in the morning ensures I actually do it. Takes about 8 minutes more getting back, as an example.
> 
> Amazing to see what others are capable of when looking at the strava segments, and heartening to see I'm not at the bottom of the list on them!



Means you know about it. 
Seriously 8 mins is nothing and it won't be long before it really is a none issue.

@Big_Dave you want to see my Viking Torino, mind you its about to have another change had to spend some of my bike budget on other stuff this week.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I drove for a living for the best part of twenty years, did my HGV in 2004 (first time complete failure, I put it down to the instructor), as the following week I passed with two minors, and if I had scored on one of the hazed perceptions clips I failed on I would have had one of the highest scores to ever have gone through Gillingham at the time, I got 34/35 on the questions (suspect I have forgot a chunk of that), so we are both quite a little more advanced than many riders/drivers on the road.
Over on another thread I was read what use would a test do cyclist, well there is an answer as the modern driving test does help to teach better awareness something that many new cyclist may be lacking ( I am not pointing anyone out just a general statement) 

@matth411 It's good to review things like this from time to time as it keeps your knowledge fairly up-to-date.
Regarding cycle lanes there is one painted for large stretchers between here and Wakefield as its only an advisiour lane it really isn't worth the money spent as most people know most cyclist tend to be toward the left of the road ( I am very seldom inside it) and the reverse where you would want one on a bit that narrows and starts to climb 79ft in .3 of a mile ( 263ft/mile or 4%) it stops before the cemetery.
http://www.strava.com/activities/74457687#1476262354
Another does the same as it crosses a bridge again whilst climbing a little one of these where you do a sharp right onto the bridge and a sharp left back onto the road (one of these where the road would have gone before the railway, these lane they have actually spent more money on by taking the old paint off and painting a lane slightly further out however the road is so bad in places (manholes and service access tops) it almost unusable, certainly on a road bike, but many in cars expect to you to use them because they are there. Then there is the reverse attitude, which I touched on earlier in that many cyclist will use them thinking they are safe because cars are not meant to be in them (solid white line only), which can lead to a false sense of security,.


----------



## moo (17 Sep 2014)

Had my ECG results come back today and apparently everything looks normal, although I will need to see my main GP for a full assessment. The new GP thought I was an athlete based on appearance and the results  My resting heart rate has dropped even further to 38 bpm.

Off to hospital later to see about having the Intramedullary rod removed from right leg. Not looking forward to the weeks off bike that will require


----------



## Learnincurve (17 Sep 2014)

Changed stem, on road bike to the 45mm, was worried that it would be too short but when I double checked the seat it was too far forward and now everything fits perfectly but with some leeway with bringing the top grips down if I need to be more stretched out.

Have now ordered 60mm stem for my slightly too large mountain bike.


----------



## Luked1980 (17 Sep 2014)

Just looked at my Strava and my ride last night had a 13.90% climb and a 27.30% climb! No wonder I was knackered!


----------



## Trevor_P (17 Sep 2014)

You know you're getting quicker when, half way round a corner, you realise it may have been sensible to grab some brake BEFORE you got there.


----------



## matth411 (17 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I keep an eye on any changing road laws and the one that has got me hoping it is here next is the 3ft rule California has just brought in. As for being more aware, as a newbie I think we are overly aware. But with the nerves that a car bearing down you brings some logic is lost or perception is changed. 

I mainly want to get my provisional and driving license to stump one guy on social media that constantly says get a license and insurance then I will respect your decision to ride a bike on the road. Already have insurance so want the license to shut him up completely.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

matth411 said:


> @Nigelnaturist I keep an eye on any changing road laws and the one that has got me hoping it is here next is the 3ft rule California has just brought in. As for being more aware, as a newbie I think we are overly *aware*. But with the nerves that a car bearing down you brings some logic is lost or perception is changed.
> 
> I mainly want to get my provisional and driving license to stump one guy on social media that constantly says get a license and insurance then I will respect your decision to ride a bike on the road. Already have insurance so want the license to shut him up completely.


Maybe perception might have been a better word for me to use, you have insurance nothing more you need to say, as that is taking the same responsibilities as other road users. point the guy my direction I will put him straight, or you just point out that cycling is a life choice (as in many cases) and your responsibility to the environment (the naturist thing covers more than nudity in my case), where is his when him contributes so much to world pollution, I would respect him as a car driver if he took these issues on board, besides bikes have a right to be on the road the same as horses and people, as they were here/used first ( I also think there is some litigation somewhere too), he as a car user is on the road by license (privilege not a right) and to a lesser extent the use of the vehicle by V.E.D.
The other thing is that the number of cyclists is growing (keep up the good work Sky/Team GB ect), California well they are pretty odd ball even for our American cousins ( sorry @RWright net meant as a personal dig at anyone )

Also point out without the bicycle many of the innervations that lead to the motor car may not have happened but for the development of the bike, primary one pneumatic tyres invented by yours truly (no not me), Mr Dunlop.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

Went out and did 22.98 miles at 16.79 mph with 722 feet climbing
Has certainly cleared my head a bit
A delay in posting as gps reception clearly poor and a bit was missing, used SNAP to correct it
See ride here
http://www.strava.com/activities/195718909


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> Just looked at my Strava and my ride last night had a 13.90% climb and a 27.30% climb! No wonder I was knackered!


Not saying this is not the case, but be careful as steep sections can be misleading on strava even there are several seconds between plots, mainly those you may have seen that look like steps (especially if you know you haven't been climbing any), try exporting the ride as a gpx and load it into rwgps and correct the elevation, it will give you a better idea, but even that's not perfect just another tool to use. I have never been up anything more than about 15%, 27.3 is seriously steep more than a 1 in 4.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2014)

Another glorious day here. Very warm even though it was overcast and dull. Had a stressful morning so decided to have a pootle around generally not thinking of
Anything, just relaxing really. The farmers have been busy cutting the hedges. As least it makes it easier to see over them







. It was just nice to get out on my own for a while. Have fun everyone


----------



## dee.jay (17 Sep 2014)

That looks bliss. Not jealous at all sat at work


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> That looks bliss. Not jealous at all sat at work



 it is. And 2 cars only passed me. 4 people said hello as well. Not bad eh?


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist What have you got planned for the bike, I've just this week bought 10 speed shifters for my old Raleigh Kellogg's Pro Tour, was going to do it next year as I won't be using it on wet salty roads (enter the tdf as a winter hack), It was 3x8 but having ridden the TDF on 10 speed, riding 8 speed seam't going back to the dark ages lol, I took the Raleigh out yesterday on a 40 miler fitted with the 3x10 fitted it was brilliant (borrowed the 11/32 cassette/chain off the TDF), 26 years old 501 steel and rides far better than the TDF and over a kilo lighter and knocked 8 minutes off my usual time at the 20 mile mark. I think I will fit a 12-27 to the raleigh as I can push harder gears on the hills now, the 28t 32t gears are my recovery gears but using the less and less, 25t is my new main climbing gear and occasionally 22t over the last few weeks.


----------



## dee.jay (17 Sep 2014)

Strava routes - anyone building them? Think you need premium to do that though? I've started building challenges I'd like to ride.. things to aim for.
Just done one route that is the beachfront in Aberavon to Mumbles Pier (ish) - it's a dead 30 miles there and back.
I love playing with that and coming up with challenges. Done some just around Port Talbot as well - 6/7 mile round the town.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave thinking of a new chainset, 50/38/28 and possible a narrow cassette 12-25 instead of 12-27
current and possible change









As you can see I won't lose much on the top end, but it will give me a better cadence range on the middle as the 17th rear will act like an 18th on my current set up, still have the 17-19 jump, but I will be climbing at that point so not the same issue as on the flat into wind, and so much for inner rings being granny rings its actually slightly higher geared in that respect even though its a 28th opposed to 30th.


----------



## Luked1980 (17 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not saying this is not the case, but be careful as steep sections can be misleading on strava even there are several seconds between plots, mainly those you may have seen that look like steps (especially if you know you haven't been climbing any), try exporting the ride as a gpx and load it into rwgps and correct the elevation, it will give you a better idea, but even that's not perfect just another tool to use. I have never been up anything more than about 15%, 27.3 is seriously steep more than a 1 in 4.



On the strava thing, after the 27.3 it has something that says 4th under "cat". What does that mean?

It also mentions a 453ft in 0.31 miles. Does that help?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> On the strava thing, after the 27.3 it has something that says 4th under "cat". What does that mean?
> 
> It also mentions a 453ft in 0.31 miles. Does that help?


A Cat4 its hows hills are measured in terms of difficulty, as steepness is not the sole measure, continues longer climbs at less sever angles can be as tough as short steep ones.

However watch out for some on strava as they can show false Categories, usually recorded with dodgy gps units like smart phones


----------



## Big_Dave (17 Sep 2014)

On the subject of category climbs, I rode Holme Moss a couple of times earlier this year (with mtb gearing ), Strava says its a cat3 climb, yet on the TDF it was classed as a cat 2 . On the other hand I've ridden cat 4 climbs on strava that are only a few percent and short distance, and other cat4 climbs that have been like going up a mountain side for a couple of miles, I tend to treat strava cat climbs with a pinch of salt.
Edit @Nigelnaturist don't get me started on the strava phone apps lol


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Strava routes - anyone building them? Think you need premium to do that though? I've started building challenges I'd like to ride.. things to aim for.
> Just done one route that is the beachfront in Aberavon to Mumbles Pier (ish) - it's a dead 30 miles there and back.
> I love playing with that and coming up with challenges. Done some just around Port Talbot as well - 6/7 mile round the town.


Anyone can do routes on Strava - also on other sites like Ride With GPS


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> A Cat4 its hows hills are measured in terms of difficulty, as steepness is not the sole measure, continues longer climbs at less sever angles can be as tough as short steep ones.
> 
> However watch out for some on strava as they can show false Categories, usually recorded with dodgy gps units like smart phones


Yes my best VAM is still showing as a dodgy Strava segment which is virtually flat


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes my best VAM is still showing as a dodgy Strava segment which is virtually flat


Got at least two around here. Though in fairness one is up an approach to the old A1 so a bit like a motorway slip road but still no cat4, anyway i re did the segments using the garmin 500 and much better profiles even though that did tend to give the steps approach, the 705 is much smoother.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> On the subject of category climbs, I rode Holme Moss a couple of times earlier this year (with mtb gearing ), Strava says its a cat3 climb, yet on the TDF it was classed as a cat 2 . On the other hand I've ridden cat 4 climbs on strava that are only a few percent and short distance, and other cat4 climbs that have been like going up a mountain side for a couple of miles, I tend to treat strava cat climbs with a pinch of salt.
> Edit @Nigelnaturist don't get me started on the strava phone apps lol


Sometimes on climbs like that there are many created segments, and its possible (though not as likely as it use to be) that you got caught in the catchment of one and not the other as Bob pointed out earlier due to the weather being overcast.


----------



## morrisman (17 Sep 2014)

Out for a brisk 16 miles today. Now I'm happy at my age/fitness/weight the I'm never going to hold any Strava KOMs but today I achieved my first FiMAGOM (Fastest in my Age Group of the Mountain) on the The Walton Sprint. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/195735205


----------



## Justinslow (17 Sep 2014)

Well I found some energy from somewhere! 40 miles @17.3mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/195810368
Me and my bike felt great with a new shorter stem (90mm instead of 120mm). I took the afternoon off work which helped, so I wasn't knackered from work before I started. And I managed to get 2nd place and 1 second off the best time on a segment near home, at the end of the ride, so tantalisingly close to a KOM!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Managed 19.16 miles (30.8Km) @ a steady 15.8mph, not to bad to say I have been off two weeks with one of them almost bed ridden.

This is the ride well a course for most of the ride excluding the last couple of little loops.





For the segment course 11 strava gives 193ft but look deeper and it shows elev gain at 713ft which is close to what RWGPS corrected gives for the whole ride, so what is the 193ft its not max elev.
However in the main data section for the ride it gives 451ft
For those that gave me kudos thanks, I had to upload the R20 file as some of it was missing off the 705..
http://www.strava.com/activities/195821395


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Managed 19.16 miles (30.8Km) @ a steady 15.8mph, not to bad to say I have been off two weeks with one of them almost bed ridden.




Glad your feeling well enough to get out on your bike again Nigel.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

@welsh dragon I really enjoyed it, just happy to turn in a none to bad a speed for me over that course. it hasn't worked out the times for it, as in have I done it before, I might have but the roundabout toward the end might say no.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

Well according to this I did my joint YPB on this http://www.strava.com/segments/313284






The rest were not to badly placed, but because I have done them so often p.b.s are difficult to get.


----------



## moo (17 Sep 2014)

Consultation went well. The Doctor said they may have a problem finding the right screwdriver tho, as it's been in there for 16 years. I really should have had it out sooner, but being a couch potato I never put any weight on the leg for all those years 

For those that don't know, this is what's currently attached to the tibia in my right leg:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intramedullary_rod

It's causing me a fair bit of knee and ankle pain with the 200 odd miles I cycle each week. That will drop to zero after the operation


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> Consultation went well. The Doctor said they may have a problem finding the right screwdriver tho, as it's been in there for 16 years. I really should have had it out sooner, but being a couch potato I never put any weight on the leg for all those years
> 
> For those that don't know, this is what's currently attached to the tibia in my right leg:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intramedullary_rod
> ...


Has a habit of doing that to you, even non surgery stuff can keep you of the bike.


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (17 Sep 2014)

To newbie progress, feeling fairly proud of myself. Started riding properly mid July, managed 10 miles tops, avg 11mph. Just a few weeks on, trying to get out 3 times a week, now avg 13mph and 20 miles distance. Am finding that I get into my stride by about mile 11 and just want to keep going  This is rather addictive I fear (plus I love getting out on my own, away from husband and kids, to clear my head)


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2014)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> To newbie progress, feeling fairly proud of myself. Started riding properly mid July, managed 10 miles tops, avg 11mph. Just a few weeks on, trying to get out 3 times a week, now avg 13mph and 20 miles distance. Am finding that I get into my stride by about mile 11 and just want to keep going  This is rather addictive I fear (plus I love getting out on my own, away from husband and kids, to clear my head)


You've been bitten by the bug!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2014)

@Mummy3monkeys dont tell the O.H. the likely future cost.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Sep 2014)

Bit fed up 
I've been hoping to get out since coming back from holiday, but I've been to the hospital twice with suspected DVT. Luckily, according to the scan, it appears to 'just' be a (large) 9cm x 3cm cyst from knee down the calf. I'm wearing compression garments (luckily that's part of my job) in order to reduce the swelling. Next stop, the GP for referral to orthopaedic specialist. Deep joy! Hope once I get the swelling down a bit I can ride again, but not sure I'll get much training done before the Harrogate sportive I've got planned in a couple of weeks  . I need another scan next week to rule dvt out 100%. 

Well done everybody on how well you're all doing. Hope I don't go back to square 1 when I rejoin you all x


----------



## mick160 (17 Sep 2014)

Having collected my new bike (Giant Defy 0) on Tuesday I took it out for its first proper ride tonight. A bit drizzly and windy, and need to make a few little adjustments but thoroughly enjoyed it. A major step upwards from the mountain bike I was using before. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/195921861


----------



## stevey (17 Sep 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs Hope all goes well and you are back on it sooner than later


----------



## BrianEvesham (17 Sep 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Bit fed up
> I need another scan next week to rule dvt out 100%.


Hope it's good news with the scan next week then, fingers crossed.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> @Phoenix Lincs Hope all goes well and you are back on it sooner than later


Thanks. Fingers crossed


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (17 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Hope it's good news with the scan next week then, fingers crossed.


Thanks. They're 99% sure but now I need the ruptured cyst sorting out.


----------



## moo (18 Sep 2014)

Closing in on my first decent KOM:

http://www.strava.com/activities/195985275/segments/4611859424

4th out of 753 people on a 3 mile TT. Granted, there was a bit of wind assistance


----------



## RWright (18 Sep 2014)

I just did my normal hour ride last night...again. I had my first close encounter with a car for a while. I was less than a mile from home on a fairly wide 35 MPH limit road, it even has a turning lane in the middle, no traffic and some clown is pulling out from a small development of townhouses. I had my light on medium which is plenty bright enough to be seen but this idiot pulls out in front of me. I slowed down some thinking he was going to stay in the turning lane until he was clear to take the lane. Not to be, he goes all the way into my lane. I got on the brakes to avoid hitting his car, shinned my light thru his rear window at his head and yelled a not so nice anatomical word very loudly. Not very diplomatic I know but I thought he should be made aware. He speeds off and about a quarter of a mile away I see his brake lights light up very brightly, still a little hot about the event, I thought good, this should be fun. He kept on going though, I get to the spot where he hit his brakes and see two city cop cars parked in a small parking lot on the corner. I thought how nice it would have been if he would have gotten a speeding ticket. 

Just though I would mention it even though it was at night and I think he saw me and because the sun starts getting lower soon, don't assume drivers see you. Stay safe.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2014)

mick160 said:


> Having collected my new bike (Giant Defy 0) on Tuesday I took it out for its first proper ride tonight. A bit drizzly and windy, and need to make a few little adjustments but thoroughly enjoyed it. A major step upwards from the mountain bike I was using before.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/195921861


Post a picture!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks. They're 99% sure but now I need the ruptured cyst sorting out.


Sounds unpleasant! Hope it's a reasonably quick and painless procedure and you are back on the bike soon.


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Sep 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Thanks. They're 99% sure but now I need the ruptured cyst sorting out.


GWS @Phoenix Lincs , I hope it gets sorted satisfactorily.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Bit fed up
> I've been hoping to get out since coming back from holiday, but I've been to the hospital twice with suspected DVT. Luckily, according to the scan, it appears to 'just' be a (large) 9cm x 3cm cyst from knee down the calf. I'm wearing compression garments (luckily that's part of my job) in order to reduce the swelling. Next stop, the GP for referral to orthopaedic specialist. Deep joy! Hope once I get the swelling down a bit I can ride again, but not sure I'll get much training done before the Harrogate sportive I've got planned in a couple of weeks  . I need another scan next week to rule dvt out 100%.
> 
> Well done everybody on how well you're all doing. *Hope I don't go back to square 1 when I rejoin you all* x


I think @Mo1959 will back me up here, whilst you do lose fitness its not quite as bad as you think, what took months/years to acquire when we started it will come back much quicker having had a lengthy lay off.


----------



## Big_Dave (18 Sep 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs I had nearly 3 years off the bike, as I said in an earlier post, once you have been fit, fitness comes back very quickly once you're back out there, good luck for the future and hope all goes well for you


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Bit fed up
> I've been hoping to get out since coming back from holiday, but I've been to the hospital twice with suspected DVT. Luckily, according to the scan, it appears to 'just' be a (large) 9cm x 3cm cyst from knee down the calf. I'm wearing compression garments (luckily that's part of my job) in order to reduce the swelling. Next stop, the GP for referral to orthopaedic specialist. Deep joy! Hope once I get the swelling down a bit I can ride again, but not sure I'll get much training done before the Harrogate sportive I've got planned in a couple of weeks  . I need another scan next week to rule dvt out 100%.
> 
> Well done everybody on how well you're all doing. Hope I don't go back to square 1 when I rejoin you all x




Good luck.


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Sep 2014)

Out again for some "me" time looking for routes as Sue wants to do a twenty miler tomorrow, in one loop and as flat as possible!

http://www.strava.com/activities/196110605


----------



## stevey (18 Sep 2014)

Ouch.... Just back from 1st physio session, also been told to stay off the bike till my knees and ligaments are fully healed as the rotation of my legs/knees will not help the recovery period......


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Ouch.... Just back from 1st physio session, also been told to stay off the bike till my knees and ligaments are fully healed as the rotation of my legs/knees will not help the recovery period......


Not so good. I find the whole injury recovery thing a bit confusing. Surgeons telling you to be really careful and physios wanting to push you to do more??? The days I do more physio exercises I seem to actually feel worse. I worked at it quite hard yesterday and today I feel like I can't move the arm nearly as well.


----------



## stevey (18 Sep 2014)

Mmm i went out yesterday for a tootle felt ok in myself but later in the day my god my knees and back... Been told to rest up and walk around the garden or a small walk around the estate just so i don't seize up completely.

Tis a bitter pill to swallow after coming from being very active not just cycling but walking and gardening etc,etc.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good. I find the whole injury recovery thing a bit confusing. Surgeons telling you to be really careful and physios wanting to push you to do more??? The days I do more physio exercises I seem to actually feel worse. I worked at it quite hard yesterday and today I feel like I can't move the arm nearly as well.


my OH says the same thing about him cycling to work this week on the road bike (after 2 weeks on tour), yet I have found the road bike a doddle this week. He complains of being stiff and having no power (though still averages much faster speeds than I can even dream of) and I am fine, not stiff, and setting PB's all round. go figure!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Bit fed up
> I've been hoping to get out since coming back from holiday, but I've been to the hospital twice with suspected DVT. Luckily, according to the scan, it appears to 'just' be a (large) 9cm x 3cm cyst from knee down the calf. I'm wearing compression garments (luckily that's part of my job) in order to reduce the swelling. Next stop, the GP for referral to orthopaedic specialist. Deep joy! Hope once I get the swelling down a bit I can ride again, but not sure I'll get much training done before the Harrogate sportive I've got planned in a couple of weeks  . I need another scan next week to rule dvt out 100%.
> 
> Well done everybody on how well you're all doing. Hope I don't go back to square 1 when I rejoin you all x


Hope you are OK
YEs it is annoying - I have half a cold and New Forest Sportive 3 1/2 weeks off and having to postpone longer rides this week


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not so good. I find the whole injury recovery thing a bit confusing. Surgeons telling you to be really careful and physios wanting to push you to do more??? The days I do more physio exercises I seem to actually feel worse. I worked at it quite hard yesterday and today I feel like I can't move the arm nearly as well.


Yes I can relate to that, when Mrs Stonechat had her should op after busting should and ligament, physios were around next morning to move all the jpoints etc, she was in agony.


----------



## Luked1980 (18 Sep 2014)

10 .7 miles tonight in 42 mins. Felt much stronger tonight as well. Averaged over 15mph for the first time as well. All in all pretty happy!!


----------



## Justinslow (18 Sep 2014)

Just entered the ipswich cycle swarm 100 mile ride on 5 October!


----------



## Learnincurve (18 Sep 2014)

I'm such a child http://www.strava.com/activities/196162996 (segments) 

I would dearly have liked to have gone out for 2 hours but that whole 100ft of elevation per mile thing is average on the roads here in every direction so I'm going to be building up.


----------



## nobbyp (18 Sep 2014)

Proud of myself tonight - got back early to get a decent 2 hr ride in - before work raised it's ugly head and before I knew it - it was 5.15 and not much daylight left. Decided something better than nothing and knocked out a quick 8 mile loop at 17.8 mph. Could have been so easy to not bother so feel great for getting it in.


----------



## morrisman (18 Sep 2014)

Seemed to have successfully commenced negotiations with management to get n+1 winter bike. Didn't think I needed one as I still have my old Dawes hybrid that I rode prior to getting my Defy 2 but I rode it today and it is heavy and horrible so a new hybrid is needed, Trek 7.5 is currently the leading contender.


----------



## Alasdair Geddes (19 Sep 2014)

This week I've been doing 30 miles without stopping a day at an average speed of 16 mph. As soon as I get a new bike that'll increase because my current bike that I got for free is completely falling apart (it's 30 years old). I have to fix it roughly 4 times an hour. 
Also, unrelated, but SPD pedals are awesome, I've just bought a set.


----------



## BrianEvesham (19 Sep 2014)

Rain and very heavy rain stopped play today. So out came the new Turbo Trainer. I rode for an hour but wouldn't have lasted that long if my wife hadn't set up the fan halfway through. Surprised that I enjoyed it, it's not a ride but a good replacement.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Sep 2014)

Good ride today - may not see another until Monday as Mrs S has a significant birthday over the weekend

Went over to Egham area via my usual circuitous Chertsey route, did 5 reps up the hill, by three different routes so I wouldn't get bored, a quick tour of the Great Park, and down through Virginia Water and Chertsey

40.2 miles @ 15.0 mph (per Garmin itself Strava always knowck a bit off) with 1677 feet of climbing
PLeased at that speed with the hills
Quite humid out - dripping now, and doggie is licking my legs!!!!

http://www.strava.com/activities/196616680
http://www.strava.com/activities/196623415

Will have to do a SNAP again on this as I felt my first ascent of Tite Hill was good my it has missed the interesting segment I wanted

SNAP done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2014)

I set a 2nd best on the segment from here to the hospital, but never got a p.b on any of the segments 
http://www.strava.com/activities/196645042
But I did get a pb on this after bike weight was 16Kg's 
http://www.strava.com/activities/196645054/segments/4629134914
and this
http://www.strava.com/activities/196645054/segments/4629134932
and then nothing on the way home from my friends house, which is no surprise.


----------



## dee.jay (19 Sep 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/196607945/

Nearly 14 mile ride - 2nd time I've done this whole route and shaved 6 minutes off the 1st time


----------



## Learnincurve (19 Sep 2014)

I have a small but close circle of friends, instead of giving small individual Christmas and birthday presents, on someone's birthday we take the money we would have spent, put it in the pot, then buy a nice big present for them.

I have just been informed that mine this year will be... A posh exercise bike that has hill programs so I can do some training when I want instead of being tied to when the kids are at school (http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2268675.htm)


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds unpleasant! Hope it's a reasonably quick and painless procedure and you are back on the bike soon.





Goonerobes said:


> GWS @Phoenix Lincs , I hope it gets sorted satisfactorily.





Nigelnaturist said:


> I think @Mo1959 will back me up here, whilst you do lose fitness its not quite as bad as you think, what took months/years to acquire when we started it will come back much quicker having had a lengthy lay off.





Big_Dave said:


> @Phoenix Lincs I had nearly 3 years off the bike, as I said in an earlier post, once you have been fit, fitness comes back very quickly once you're back out there, good luck for the future and hope all goes well for you





welsh dragon said:


> Good luck.





Stonechat said:


> Hope you are OK
> YEs it is annoying - I have half a cold and New Forest Sportive 3 1/2 weeks off and having to postpone longer rides this week



Thanks everybody. Fingers crossed I'm soon back on the wheels. Certainly missing my lovely bike x
Stay safe xx


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (19 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I have a small but close circle of friends, instead of giving small individual Christmas and birthday presents, on someone's birthday we take the money we would have spent, put it in the pot, then buy a nice big present for them.
> 
> I have just been informed that mine this year will be... A posh exercise bike that has hill programs so I can do some training when I want instead of being tied to when the kids are at school (http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2268675.htm)



Fab idea


----------



## Kastrol (19 Sep 2014)

Well been riding now for just over a month. First ride was a 10 mile local loop avg 13 mph.
Went up to 15 miles on the next ride and uped my avg to 15.5
Cracked 20 miles last week then a 26 2 days later. This week i rode a 12 and a 14 mile with climbs and today went out and rode 53 miles with 4400 ft climbing. Avg spped was just under 13mph but as i'm not quiet off the smoking i'm pretty happy with that. 
Did struggle with a couple of climbs as they ramped up in gradient so hopw i can make progress on this over the winter months
http://www.strava.com/activities/196618110


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2014)

Kastrol said:


> Well been riding now for just over a month. First ride was a 10 mile local loop avg 13 mph.
> Went up to 15 miles on the next ride and uped my avg to 15.5
> Cracked 20 miles last week then a 26 2 days later. This week i rode a 12 and a 14 mile with climbs and today went out and rode 53 miles with 4400 ft climbing. Avg spped was just under 13mph but as i'm not quiet off the smoking i'm pretty happy with that.
> Did struggle with a couple of climbs as they ramped up in gradient so hopw i can make progress on this over the winter months
> http://www.strava.com/activities/196618110


I have only ever done two days with elevation over 3,000ft one was 3227ft over 62.74 miles or 51.43ft/mile @ 15.8mph and a 100 mile ride with 4012ft or 39.43ft/mile @ 16.15mph, you can see from this how elevation rate i.e ft/mile effects your speed both theses rides were July and Aug last year, so that elevation may be to high, as it seems to be turning out the corrected elevation from the fit (edge 200/500/800 ect) file seems to be bit high, the corrected data from both the Rider 20 and edge 705 is much less, for a similar rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Sep 2014)

Going back on what I said earlier about the two p.b.'s the second one I had noticed a couple of lads on M.T.B's they were on the start of the climb i was still some way off, and I thought could I catch them before the top, well I did about half way, bearing in mind I had just set the previous one so didnt really have a great deal to accelerate with, however I just tagged behind them till the worst of the climb was over, its only quite short then on the brow overtook again this time they tried to respond but I beat them to the lights, which they then proceed to go through into traffic, though they did give way with me shouting something about RLJ'ing., I guess they were late teen's early 20's.


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Sep 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/196886983

Increased my route to 37 miles this week - however the new roads I added were awful, extremely bumpy!!! Will look to change that next week. My knee also started aching again, hopefully lots of ice today will help. No PB's on my favorite segments, wasn't really feeling that quick so didn't push myself. Used my fancy castelli shorts for the first time today which I got for my birthday - very impressed by the quality!!

Nearly finished all the upgrades on my bike - starting to look good now!!!
Pretty much replaced all the old components now! New Saddle next & then I think it will be finished. Then its time to upgrade the bike...

Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Effyb4 (20 Sep 2014)

Went out with hubby and eldest son today. Son went in front and was leaving me behind up a hill. Hubby says "You're not going to let him beat you, are you?" I think he forgets that I have heart failure and I'm on a bucket load of medication for my heart. I'm never going to be able to be as fast as they are. Hmmmph

http://www.strava.com/activities/196916080


----------



## BigWill23 (20 Sep 2014)

This was my first ride http://www.strava.com/activities/177226950
This was my most recent ride  http://www.strava.com/activities/196880084


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Sep 2014)

Got up first thing intending to do 35 miles and almost 3000' ascent - got as far as the bathroom and wham...back 'went' - *loody painful.

Sitting here immersed in Ibuprofen Gel, with PK's in my tum.

Consoling myself with very naughty Terrys Chocolate Orange Bar (on offer in Morrisons - 4 for a £1).

Not sure what happened in bed last night to cause this - if my dreams of two hot blondes had been fulfilled then maybe I could understand it. But, as it was a session with my Kindle and a cup of tea I am mystified.

Hope you are all having better days than me.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up first thing intending to do 35 miles and almost 3000' ascent - got as far as the bathroom and wham...back 'went' - *loody painful.
> 
> Sitting here immersed in Ibuprofen Gel, with PK's in my tum.
> 
> ...



Hope you get well soon


----------



## Effyb4 (20 Sep 2014)

@SpokeyDokey rest up until you're feeling better. I hate when I don't get to do rides that I have planned.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up first thing intending to do 35 miles and almost 3000' ascent - got as far as the bathroom and wham...back 'went' - *loody painful.
> 
> Sitting here immersed in Ibuprofen Gel, with PK's in my tum.
> 
> ...


Not good....hope it eases off soon.


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up first thing intending to do 35 miles and almost 3000' ascent - got as far as the bathroom and wham...back 'went' - *loody painful.
> 
> Sitting here immersed in Ibuprofen Gel, with PK's in my tum.
> 
> ...


Get well soon @SpokeyDokey although I don't think this is the best place to discuss your bedroom habits!


----------



## Big_Dave (20 Sep 2014)

@SpokeyDokey Were you role playing the Terry's chocolate advert Indiana Jones style. The lengths some people go to to get out of cycling and stuff themselves with chocolate, only kidding mate, hope you recover soon


----------



## dee.jay (20 Sep 2014)

So I actually adjusted my seat as it was too low - what a difference. My LBS obviously didn't fit me properly 

http://www.strava.com/activities/197029609/

Shaved another 3 minutes off the whole run from yesterday.

I also set a challenge to beat 10:00 mins on one of the sections just by house - gone from 12 odd minutes to 10:10! Nearly there already


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Sep 2014)

@SpokeyDokey sorry to hear that GWS


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (21 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Got up first thing intending to do 35 miles and almost 3000' ascent - got as far as the bathroom and wham...back 'went' - *loody painful.
> 
> Sitting here immersed in Ibuprofen Gel, with PK's in my tum.
> 
> ...



Get well soon Spokey


----------



## Luked1980 (21 Sep 2014)

21.6 miles in 1hr 37. First 20 miler!!! Previous furthest was 12.9 miles so I am over the moon!!!


----------



## Big_Dave (21 Sep 2014)

Well done @Luked1980 it's a great feeling achieving milestones like that and another still to look forward to beat. Keep at it mate.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> 21.6 miles in 1hr 37. First 20 miler!!! Previous furthest was 12.9 miles so I am over the moon!!!


----------



## Trevor_P (21 Sep 2014)

@SpokeyDokey GWS I feel your pain. Third episode of Back pain for me in six weeks. Last night was terrible. I take diuretics as part of my BP medication, so have to make frequent calls of nature. Six times during the night. At one point I was standing next to the bed in total darkness unable to move for 15 minutes. Sheer agony. So I feel for you, as I know what you are going through.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2014)

Take care, and I hope that everyone who is unwell feels better soon.


----------



## Steady (21 Sep 2014)

My plan for the Summer was to raise from twenty to make thirty miles comfortably. My Dad being in hospital limited that, so I stuck doing twenty, twenty five miles when I can.

Today though, I hit thirty two miles for what is the second time but on a slightly hillier route than the first time. Took a little sponge cake with me (had no fruit this morning!) since at 25miles my legs drop dead, and I think it helped.

http://app.strava.com/activities/197383848

Oh and I'm sure i confused a few cycle Derby sportive cyclists by going the wrong way for their route!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2014)

Stupidly (in retrospect with hindsight being a wonderful thing etc) I got on my bike this morning - I had taken my PK's and had slapped some high-tech embrocation all over my back and I was pain free.

All ok until a mile and a bit in and I hit my first reasonable hill - and my back started protesting big-style. No way was I going to push it so....

.....turned around and trundled back home - well at least till I was about a quarter mile from home as that's another big hill so I walked the last bit.

Bit hacked but hey it's only riding a bike - not the end of the world.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Stupidly (in retrospect with hindsight being a wonderful thing etc) I got on my bike this morning - I had taken my PK's and had slapped some high-tech embrocation all over my back and I was pain free.
> 
> All ok until a mile and a bit in and I hit my first reasonable hill - and my back started protesting big-style. No way was I going to push it so....
> 
> ...



Well done. Its about the journey not about beating anyone or how far you go. Just enjoy


----------



## stevey (21 Sep 2014)

Just catching up with things, @SpokeyDokey Get better soon mate @Luked1980 Well done on the 20


----------



## Stonechat (21 Sep 2014)

YEs think I have omitted to say but @SpokeyDokey hope you are are soon back to normal


----------



## Lemond (21 Sep 2014)

Completed my first thirty miler today. Very chuffed.


----------



## Coggy (21 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> It's the St Helana Hospice charity bike ride, do a google and it will come up. 28 sep, there is an entry fee and you have to raise at least £15 for them. I think their longest route is 56 miles but there are shorter ones if required. I might do this one.
> Isn't there a 100 miler on the swarm event? Didn't you fancy that!




No I did NOT !!!!


----------



## moo (21 Sep 2014)

Lot of injured folk on here lately, not the best advertisement for cycling  Hope you all get well soon.

Finally cracked 200km on my ride to Cambridge and back. The first 50 miles were into a strong headwind, which wasn't fun with all the open fields. 

I've got the food intake on long journeys sorted, but still need to work on fluids. My first imperial century was done on just 1.5litres! I got through 3 litres on this ride, so getting better.

http://www.strava.com/activities/197666142


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2014)

@moo its better to be injured and not be able to ride than not injured and not be able to ride, that probably does come out as light hearted a was meant


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> Lot of injured folk on here lately, not the best advertisement for cycling  Hope you all get well soon.
> 
> Finally cracked 200km on my ride to Cambridge and back. The first 50 miles were into a strong headwind, which wasn't fun with all the open fields.
> 
> ...


I find setting a 30 minute ride alert on my garmin quite useful for reminding me to drink...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I find setting a 30 minute ride alert on my garmin quite useful for reminding me to drink...


I do that just to remind it I have one more beep, then to turn home, drinking well I have had very little out on the bike this last week ok they haven't been long distance, but I do seem seem to do the 30 miles or so with out much these days


----------



## moo (21 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I find setting a 30 minute ride alert on my garmin quite useful for reminding me to drink...



I did make the effort to drink every 30 minutes based on the timer. My main problem is forcing myself to drink a decent amount each time. That said, I'm not drinking gallons of water after this ride like I have done on others. So maybe just under 0.5 litres an hour is about right for me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I did make the effort to drink every 30 minutes based on the timer. My main problem is forcing myself to drink a decent amount each time. That said, I'm not drinking gallons of water after this ride like I have done on others. So maybe just under 0.5 litres an hour is about right for me.


It changes with conditions, and fitness, I used to drink like a fish, but its not such a problem these days though I still carry plenty


----------



## Justinslow (21 Sep 2014)

https://www.strava.com/activities/197687653
20 miles @16.5mph first ride out since Wednesday, first ride out with spd's and cleats as opposed to trainers. Crap weather and busy weekend meant that's all I could fit in. My 100 miler is two weeks away eeek!
On the plus side had no problems with the pedals and shoes apart from them feeling very stiff and a bit "weird"
Went with rexton road shoes from merlin for £27.50 and they seem pretty good, nice fit comfortable, good reviews, cheap!
Also treated myself to a new "deko" long sleeve jersey and bib shorts from ebay to replace my muddy fox stuff, they seem ok, better bum pad good fit but not sure how long they will last as they too were reasonably cheap!
Maybe I should change my name to "budget biker" 
Edited with links
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/151326565713?cmd=VIDESC
http://www.merlincycles.com/rexton-racing-shoes-62860.html


----------



## matth411 (21 Sep 2014)

I seem to have gone back to just commuting recently. And haven't really wanted to go for a long ride like I wanted to 3 months ago. Hoping that changes soon though. Oh and I have gone from smoking to "vaping" in the last 24 hours. Meaning I am now on the e-cig and hoping to get away from the damned nicotine habit. (Cue the ones who just stopped saying the ecig is useless) it is start though.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2014)

matth411 said:


> I seem to have gone back to just commuting recently. And haven't really wanted to go for a long ride like I wanted to 3 months ago. Hoping that changes soon though. Oh and I have gone from smoking to "vaping" in the last 24 hours. Meaning I am now on the e-cig and hoping to get away from the damned nicotine habit. (Cue the ones who just stopped saying the ecig is useless) it is start though.



Well done on getting rid of the cigs. Keep going. Its well worth it. I gave up 2 years ago.


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (21 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Mummy3monkeys dont tell the O.H. the likely future cost.


Lol, he is cycle mad too, so I'm ok there!! Managed 26 miles today


----------



## Stonechat (22 Sep 2014)

Short outing for prescription call at a couple of shops etc
Managed to take KOM for segment near our house (where we are not currently livng), I held it already for the other direction.
Really just a short ride but my wife might think I am makng up excuses for another ride, when I say it's the only think that clears my head and the remains of thius cold

http://www.strava.com/activities/197913595


----------



## Nidge (22 Sep 2014)

Finally made it to the top of the highest point in Pembrokeshire, the one I failed to do last week. Went with some workmates, was bloody hard work, bit to much for me
really, I must of stopped 15-20 times, but glad I did it 
Me second from left in pic, looking gormless.

http://www.strava.com/activities/197395359


----------



## Torvi (22 Sep 2014)

Great Comeback! Hey guys ive been recently offline due to my 2 weeks holiday in poland where i had no time to cycle and came back broke and more tired than when i was going there haha 

So going back to thread, it's my first day off since im back from holidays and decided to use this beautifull weather untill it lasts and went ahead! 

I have to say something weird is happeing, even tho i had more breaks, ive found myself beating uphills much easier than before holiday and on top of that every uphill was on outer cog so double success for me!  Ofc i did some pics and here they are :P

My last bits from h5 race pack  only gel and tab left now 






Soo China got it's great wall right? So why We cant have it too? Well, Sywell came up with solution 




seriously that wall was about 2 maybe 2,5 mile long ahaha xD it was probably even longer but i had to turn  

Someone saw Loch Ness? Well what about a flat road in uk? Nope? MYTH BUSTED 





And for good end of post, selfie of me getting beaten by route 




please dont look at my belly, i know it's big 

route:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/new
length: 16.6 mile
estimated time 1,35 hour and +/- 20 minutes break(all together)

Forgot to mention that when i turned to park farm from sywell ive seen from afar a fellow cyclist going the same way... On first i tought, "hey let's head to him and go together" but the closer i was getting to him the more i wanted to just outrun the shoot out of him and after 5 minutes of catching up and sprinting hard (when i saw him he was about 100 maybe 150 yrds away) ive managed to get close to him and outran him with style, ~looking at birds not even trying to catch breath~  one thing i noticed he was on his training bike i bet cuz he had very nice and muscular legs (wish i had the same) and a nice full set of clotches  think i made him giggle cuz he didnt even tried to catch up with me afterwards


----------



## Stonechat (22 Sep 2014)

Second short outing of the day, visiting Mum
On the way tucked in behind a rider who overtook me, he was making about 22 mph.
9.32 miles at 18.32 mph 
http://www.strava.com/activities/197993844
Good speedfor me at least


----------



## Alasdair Geddes (22 Sep 2014)

Alasdair Geddes said:


> This week I've been doing 30 miles without stopping a day at an average speed of 16 mph. As soon as I get a new bike that'll increase because my current bike that I got for free is completely falling apart (it's 30 years old). I have to fix it roughly 4 times an hour.
> Also, unrelated, but SPD pedals are awesome, I've just bought a set.


I said I'd improve with my new bike, I've just done almost 50 miles in one go! 
http://www.strava.com/activities/198038806


----------



## Harv (22 Sep 2014)

First ride out in over a week. 

I'm definitely a fair weather cyclist. Need some motivation to keep cycling over winter.

http://www.strava.com/activities/198078948


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> First ride out in over a week.
> 
> I'm definitely a fair weather cyclist. Need some motivation to keep cycling over winter.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/198078948




I'm a fair weather cyclist as well.


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> First ride out in over a week.
> 
> I'm definitely a fair weather cyclist. Need some motivation to keep cycling over winter.
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/198078948



It's the "numbers", they're bad dude!  Get out on your bike or you could end up looking like Hurley, how's that for motivation


----------



## Phixion (22 Sep 2014)

I'm just over a month in to cycling and so far I've lost 10lbs, I was 15 stone 11lbs before I started and I'm now 15 stone 1lbs.

The only change to my diet has been to avoid eating fast food and pizzas.

I do 10-20 miles per day and I'm hoping I can keep it up over the Winter, I went a short ride a few nights ago when it was really drizzling - It wasn't a great experience but I grit my teeth and pushed through it.


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Sep 2014)

I've done approx 1500 miles & put 2 stone on since April I keep telling myself it's good for the legs tho


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> It's the "numbers", they're bad dude!  Get out on your bike or you could end up looking like Hurley, how's that for motivation




The numbers aren't bad. Any miles no matter how few are better than nothing. Well done @Harv


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> The numbers aren't bad. Any miles no matter how few are better than nothing. Well done @Harv


Sorry for the confusion guys, I was referring to the numbers in his avitar, "4 8 15 16 23 42" are from the tv series "Lost" Hurley was a character in the program


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys, I was referring to the numbers in his avitar, "4 8 15 16 23 42" are from the tv series "Lost" Hurley was a character in the program




Ahh. I remember him 

Edit. Stupid bl00dy programme


----------



## Harv (22 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Sorry for the confusion guys, I was referring to the numbers in his avitar, "4 8 15 16 23 42" are from the tv series "Lost" Hurley was a character in the program



I knew what you meant. Lol. 

Nice that you picked up what the numbers related to. I'm impressed.


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Sep 2014)

@Harv I have the box set, Love it lol


----------



## Phixion (23 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @Harv I have the box set, Love it lol



Why did I read that as "bot sex" initially?

I think it says more about me than you...


----------



## Big_Dave (23 Sep 2014)

Phixion said:


> Why did I read that as "bot sex" initially?
> 
> I think it says more about me than you...



 it's not always good to think out loud.....and moving swiftly on


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> I knew what you meant. Lol.
> 
> Nice that you picked up what the numbers related to. I'm impressed.


I thought it was your lottery numbers


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Short outing for prescription call at a couple of shops etc
> Managed to take KOM for segment near our house (where we are not currently livng), I held it already for the other direction.
> Really just a short ride but my wife might think I am makng up excuses for another ride, when I say it's the only think that clears my head and the remains of thius cold
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/197913595


Not the only one that does a drug run then


----------



## Harv (23 Sep 2014)

If you'd watched Lost you wouldn't use these on the lottery.


----------



## mick160 (23 Sep 2014)

Went out last night for the third time on the new road bike and was a little disappointed. 

It felt like I was going really well and was expecting an improved average speed but when I got home I was slower than my previous rides. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/198127135


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

mick160 said:


> Went out last night for the third time on the new road bike and was a little disappointed.
> 
> It felt like I was going really well and was expecting an improved average speed but when I got home I was slower than my previous rides.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/198127135


It takes time and every ride is different, just keep at it, even the merest of a breeze can change things, if your weather has been anything like ours its been pretty calm the last two weeks or so, so if you have been riding in those sorts of conditions and then get a bit of a breeze it will effect you ride.

On another note, ordered two BB from Wiggle on Sun here this morning, even next day costs wouldn't have been any quicker.  because as yo may be aware I will be changing the front chainset and these were to good an offer to miss, just need to save for the chainset now.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> It takes time and every ride is different, just keep at it, even the merest of a breeze can change things, if your weather has been anything like ours its been pretty calm the last two weeks or so, so if you have been riding in those sorts of conditions and then get a bit of a breeze it will effect you ride.
> 
> On another note, ordered two BB from Wiggle on Sun here this morning, even next day costs wouldn't have been any quicker.  because as yo may be aware I will be changing the front chainset and these were to good an offer to miss, just need to save for the chainset now.


Why did you buy 2?


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2014)

mick160 said:


> Went out last night for the third time on the new road bike and was a little disappointed.
> 
> It felt like I was going really well and was expecting an improved average speed but when I got home I was slower than my previous rides.
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/198127135


Well you got a few PRs 
Yes you need to look at the overall trend, still a good speed and sure your speed will increase.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Why did you buy 2?


Normally cost about £23 two for £16 or so would have needed to pay postage of £2 on just one, besides when I finally get the Carleton on the road I will get the same cranks for that.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Sep 2014)

Out with My wife this morning, managed to get her longest ride so far.

http://www.strava.com/activities/198338455

http://www.strava.com/activities/198341790


----------



## GreigM (23 Sep 2014)

Had a week and a bit off to see if it would ease my hamstring pain when on the bike, done 15 miles yesterday and it felt a bit tight for the first 5 miles but eased off and was not sore afterwards, so got 20 miles in today and it felt ok. Think I probably hurt it at work tbh rather than on the bike. But good to be back out pretty nice weather today was rather pleasant and not a single close pass even on the 60mph b road I normally hate going on  Back to work tomorrow so probably an hour or two on the trainer until my next days off....

Also great to see @Mo1959 back out on the bike 

http://www.strava.com/activities/197938207

http://www.strava.com/activities/198378984


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Short outing for prescription call at a couple of shops etc
> Managed to take KOM for segment near our house (where we are not currently livng), I held it already for the other direction.
> Really just a short ride but my wife might think I am makng up excuses for another ride, when I say it's the only think that clears my head and the remains of thius cold
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/197913595


Haha lost kom already, though I could go faster, it's not any great bother, oh well


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

I have changed my chainset to my touring set, 48/38/28, chain lain isn't perfect as it should be on 110mm crank, so is set 1.5mm to far out on the new bb of 113mm, but it selects all the gears with minimal rub on the out ring and the large rear and a touch on the inner on the same, if I get that right I get some on the outer and small, will probably need to adjust the saddle height as they are 172.5mm crank arms opposed to the 170mm on the other chainset, I haven't reduced the chain length because I will be changing the chainset, to a outer of 50th, just need to watch it on the 28th and the three smaller rear, but as I wouldn't normally be on those it shouldn't be an issue I might take a link out as that would most likely still be long enough.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have changed my chainset to my touring set, 48/38/28, chain lain isn't perfect as it should be on 110mm crank, so is set 1.5mm to far out on the new bb of 113mm, but it selects all the gears with minimal rub on the out ring and the large rear and a touch on the inner on the same, if I get that right I get some on the outer and small, will probably need to adjust the saddle height as they are 172.5mm crank arms opposed to the 170mm on the other chainset, I haven't reduced the chain length because I will be changing the chainset, to a outer of 50th, just need to watch it on the 28th and the three smaller rear, but as I wouldn't normally be on those it shouldn't be an issue I might take a link out as that would most likely still be long enough.


Hope it all goes OK. I have trpidations about changing things, but maybe next year. Having said that I have seen some nice carbon bikes out there


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hope it all goes OK. I have trpidations about changing things, but maybe next year. Having said that I have seen some nice carbon bikes out there


Can always change things back not a big job.


----------



## morrisman (23 Sep 2014)

Woefully short on mileage this month due to holidays/family/work but got out today to do 81 miles for the Strava Grand Fondo challenge, not fast but long 

http://www.strava.com/activities/198474760


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

@morrisman your not the only one.
Well it worked better than I thought, I have come to the conclusion that a lot of what might sound like chain rub noise is actually the extremes of the chain itself, anyway the middle ring was so badly worn and a tooth missing it slipped under load (was worse in the lower gears with the chain being slightly further out than it should be I guess), don't remember it doing that before, so I guess a matter of chain ring and chain bedding together, as when I changed from that back to the 30/42/52 last May i replaced chain and cassette. So two options wait and order a the new bits tomorrow or change it back, and as I don't think I will be out tomorrow judging from the pain, as I cant afford the whole thing middle and outer rings an option is to get the crank arms and middle total of £37.
The chainset I put on is aprrox. 220grms lighter, well the chainring side is, didn't weigh both cranks arm together, but I guess it wont be much difference in the difference.
It moved to all the rings well enough ran quiet enough.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2014)

Right just ordered these bits





Total £60 for next day delivery, rings are in silver which should look better after being on the bike some time.






outer ring.

Edit Also with the rings being silver the inner ring won't look quite so out of place.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2014)

Usual Wednesday jaunt to CHertsey
Intended to go long way round via Windlesham, cut it a little short as forecast light showers were quite heavy rain
24.1 miles @ 16.0 mph with 594 feet, Strava lost a bundle here

http://www.strava.com/activities/198801879


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat what did you use to record the ride.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Stonechat what did you use to record the ride.


The Garmin. But GPS was way out so used snap to get back on track


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2014)

I have been working on my database, I have for a while had fields recording VAM in various parts of it I have now included it in my monthly summary. This is actual meters gained divided by the time spent climbing (or more correctly put going up hill)

Last month



this month


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> The Garmin. But GPS was way out so used snap to get back on track


It will be why you lost the elevation


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2014)

Not entirely shaken this cold off yet (but I have never felt really bad either)
Due for a longer ride tomorrow which I will still do before I start tapering off for the 100 mile New Forest Sportive

Off to Aldi's today for their special buys
Mrs S may get a Merino base layer as she feels the cold


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat wish I had a bit of spare cash could do with a cople of new shirts, guess I will have to manage with what I have, the T-shirts I got last summer whilst being white and get quite grubby quickly these days, are still in good condition to say they have done about 5,000 miles a piece, not always as outers but almost constant use.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2014)

The waterproof socks had already gone but got a few items


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

Chainsets on just to do the FD, I have put a 26th inner ring on to see if I can get it to go 26/38/50, this is outside the specified 22th range, easy matter of changing back to 28th inner.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

All done, the 26th inner works, just need to keep an eye on it to start with just in case it is to small and derails I currently have a range from 25.3"-109.6", upshot is I can get a closer grouped cassette when I replace the one I have.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

Is no one around these days apart from Bob,
New chainset.
Outer ring 50th


Middle ring 38th


inner ring 26th



Along with a new BB.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is no one around these days apart from Bob,
> New chainset.
> Outer ring 50th
> View attachment 57426
> ...



It loks nice. Well done


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It loks nice. Well done


Thanks not bad for a couple of hours work. I do wonder though if a 26x27 is a bit over kill, for all you lot on a compact double (by the way this is a compact triple) a 34x35 would be needed for the same gear.


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Sep 2014)

I _like_ my new exercise bike. In fact I like it so much I'm posting from it now as it has a ipad stand on it There is a bathroom, and tea making facilities within 20 ft of me and if/when I bonk I am not going to be 50 miles from home. Bonking is most certainly inevitable because these hill climbing programs are really really tough and I'm not even out of the bottom quarter of the settings yet. Unfortunately I have to manually update to strava and it only gives me time and distance but it does count towards weekly targets which is nice.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> I _like_ my new exercise bike. In fact I like it so much I'm posting from it now as it has a ipad stand on it There is a bathroom, and tea making facilities within 20 ft of me and if/when I bonk I am not going to be 50 miles from home. Bonking is most certainly inevitable because these hill climbing programs are really really tough and I'm not even out of the bottom quarter of the settings yet. Unfortunately I have to manually update to strava and it only gives me time and distance but it does count towards weekly targets which is nice.


I wish I could learn to like them, but mine is already relegated to the back of the garage. I just hate the things. Should really try to sell it but would probably hardly get anything for it even although it was expensive at the time.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Sep 2014)

I bought a turbo trainer and use that. Yes it's boring, but when the alternative is being out when its hissing down or freezing cold, its great.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Is no one around these days apart from Bob,
> New chainset.
> Outer ring 50th
> View attachment 57426
> ...


Still like the idea of a triple, but getting on OK with the compact with 11-32

Good job @Nigelnaturist


----------



## Learnincurve (25 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish I could learn to like them, but mine is already relegated to the back of the garage. I just hate the things. Should really try to sell it but would probably hardly get anything for it even although it was expensive at the time.


 
Mine (roger black platinum for my birthday) has 12 pre-programmed rides that you can make harder if you are much fitter than me. it also has 16 manual difficulty settings. If I were not sat here posting, cycling and watching formula 1 I would be bored but this is awesome. Later on I may listen to a audio book or play on the 2ds which also fits in the ipad slot . It probably helps that I can see cows out of my bedroom window as well.


----------



## Effyb4 (25 Sep 2014)

I'm fed up of not being able to get out on the bike recently. It seems that when I do have time it start peeing down with rain. So I've made the decision that I'm going to cycle to work as often as possible and stop using the car for quick trips to the shops for things we have run out of. Last night I walked to the shop and today I cycled to work (only the second time this year). Hopefully I will save some money and get the opportunity to ride the bike more often.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I wish I could learn to like them, but mine is already relegated to the back of the garage. I just hate the things. Should really try to sell it but would probably hardly get anything for it even although it was expensive at the time.



I'm with you on this @Mo1959 - along with treadmills these things are DULL!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Sep 2014)

My back still hurts and I am grumpy about it now.

Raining as well which is not helping mood.

Have gotten some exercise today by cleaning the house which made by back hurt more for a while and then it felt better for a while and now it feels worse than it did when I got up.

Have just plotted 500 Miler on Garmin Connect so I will catch up my mileage next week.


----------



## Trevor_P (25 Sep 2014)

We have a Tacx VR trainer indoors, linked to a PC. This connected to a dedicated 40 inch HD TV. Haven't used it for about 18 months, but it is less boring than normal. Down side is you can't freewheel. Oh and we have a bigfloor standing fan to go with it along with plenty of towels.


----------



## morrisman (25 Sep 2014)

Defy 2 in for a warranty fix on the back wheel to stop it making so much noise (clicking etc) probably loose spokes. 

Failed to buy N+1 because I took against the salesman rather than against the product 

But off to Vienna for 4 days while the Defy is being fixed to meet up with darling daughter for sight seeing.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> We have a Tacx VR trainer indoors, linked to a PC. This connected to a dedicated 40 inch HD TV. Haven't used it for about 18 months, but it is less boring than normal. Down side is you can't freewheel. Oh and we have a bigfloor standing fan to go with it along with plenty of towels.


You don't get much chance to free wheel on the flat either and maintain speed, I did a few runs into North Lincs earlier in the summer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

Apparently the Bryton site will upload fit files as history files, I will have to try my old 500 files see if it works.

Lying B******


----------



## Big_Dave (25 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist the new chainset is looking good


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave cheers, I am pretty chuffed with it, runs well too.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Sep 2014)

Struggling to get out because of work and family stuff, managed to get out tonight however, https://www.strava.com/activities/199345458
43.3 miles @ 17.1 mph, had the wind with me for the first 20 or so miles and was averaging nearly 20 mph, took me just over an hour to cover the first 20, then the pace dropped!
Getting a little anxious now as my 100 miler is coming up Sunday week, I have to say I feel completely shot at this moment having just covered 43! I never feel the best on a ride after work during the week (self employed gardener and no time for anything to eat before going out) better at the weekend, although tonight I wasn't out of puff, just my legs wouldn't work anymore! The saving grace is the ride is on a Sunday 8am start and there are several planned rest stops!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

@Justinslow Jam/peanut butties before you go out will help.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2014)

Yes eat an hour or so before cycling


----------



## Justinslow (25 Sep 2014)

Thanks, yes better planning required me thinks, I did take one little Chocy bar but was running on empty on the 20 coming home!


----------



## Batgirl (25 Sep 2014)

wow that is seriously impressive distance. Good luck for your 100miler!! 

I was pleased with my 3 mile jaunt with hubby today - first ride with company and it made a lot of difference.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl we all start somewhere.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl when I first started my body didn't know what was happening, hurt yes short of breath, hills well I did everything to avoid them, these days bring it on, well when I am well.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl like Nigel said we're all in our own little worlds, there will always be someone out there who has done more.......or less miles! I just wanted to crack the 100 and have been going out trying to clock up some high milers to try and get bike fit, I've only had my bike since 17 august so maybe I'm biting off more than I can chew! But thanks for the good luck I fear I will need it!


----------



## Batgirl (25 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> @Batgirl like Nigel said we're all in our own little worlds, there will always be someone out there who has done more.......or less miles! I just wanted to crack the 100 and have been going out trying to clock up some high milers to try and get bike fit, I've only had my bike since 17 august so maybe I'm biting off more than I can chew! But thanks for the good luck I fear I will need it!


Thanks you're both right  
You've done really well - keep up the great work and you'll get there I'm sure. 

I am going to have to work out a route for further distance as I know I can do more miles. Confidence is my thing.. I'm still realy wobbly setting off and hills are a no-go at the moment too so for me that is my goal.. to become more confident, stable setting off and bike fit including small hills. Miles will come in the process


----------



## Batgirl (25 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Batgirl when I first started my body didn't know what was happening, hurt yes short of breath, hills well I did everything to avoid them, these days bring it on, well when I am well.


Hills bring wobbly bike for me at the moment slow / setting off is wobbly so that is the main problem till I get more power  thankfully no burning chest this time - I am a powerlifter so am a regular in the gym just not much of a cyclist (yet) it'll come.  

Thanks for your kind words and expeirence. I'll keep pushing!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl as you are aware two totally different things, but in both practise makes you better.


----------



## Batgirl (25 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Batgirl as you are aware two totally different things, but in both practise makes you better.


Absolutely!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl You sound like you are doing really well. Every single one of us on here generally started with just a few miles and felt like it was such hard work. As I have already said previously, hills are extra tough when you start and I was physically sick going up what I thought felt like a mountain on one of my first rides. The same hill barely bothers me now so it really will improve even after a dozen rides or so.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Batgirl You sound like you are doing really well. Every single one of us on here generally started with just a few miles and felt like it was such hard work. As I have already said previously, hills are extra tough when you start and I was physically sick going up what I thought felt like a mountain on one of my first rides. The same hill barely bothers me now so it really will improve even after a dozen rides or so.


Thanks Mo  hit the gym today for bench and a class that had lots of squats and all I could thing was 'good for hills' lol Will keep plodding on


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2014)

Well did my longer ride
First half in particular was on nice roads though initially into a headwind, not too strong though

Headed out through Stanwell Moor, through Windsor, Twyford, Henley (Last time I was in Henley Boris had just resigned his seat to go for London Mayor and there were an lection van blaring out)
Through some nice Oxfordshire scenery to the toll bridge over the Thames at Pangbourne.
Turned southwards skirting around Reading going through e.g. Theale
Also skirted Yateley where we used to live, passing instead through Eversley and Elvetham
Then through Fleet and Frimley past my old workplace, and back on the familiar road through Chobham and Chertsey

87.85 miles @ 14.65 mph with 2881 feet of climbing
Was rather tired over the last few miles but think I will manage the 100 miler in a couple of weeks
http://www.strava.com/activities/199630942


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Well did my loonger ride
> First half in particular was on nice roads though initially into a headwind, not too strong though
> 
> Headed out through Stanwell Moor, through Windsor, Twyford, Henley (Last time I was in Henley Boris had just resigned his seat to go for London Mayor and there were election van blaring out)
> ...


Nice looking ride @Stonechat , well done.

Just a word of advise on the New Forest 100 though. Whilst I'm sure you know there are no major climbs, but be aware of a number of short punchy inclines once you leave the forest to the north east. I think they start at around 58 miles or so & although they don't look much on stava they will be most unwelcome! (see miles 33- 42 on my ride today as below)
Good luck. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/199604778


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2014)

Goonerobes said:


> Nice looking ride @Stonechat , well done.
> 
> Just a word of advise on the New Forest 100 though. Whilst I'm sure you know there are no major climbs, but be aware of a number of short punchy inclines once you leave the forest to the north east. I think they start at around 58 miles or so & although they don't look much on stava they will be most unwelcome! (see miles 33- 42 on my ride today as below)
> Good luck.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/199604778


Yes today's ride was somewhat similar (deliberately) The steeper climbs today were generally not too long
Felt a bit stiff and achey but could easily hang out for the extra bit for the 100
Big difference will be - much of the ride today was solo!
Only saw a handful of other cyclists


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

Well after a hit a miss Aug/Sept I finally passed the grand total of 16,000 miles since I started.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well after a hit a miss Aug/Sept I finally passed the grand total of 16,000 miles since I started.




Congratulations @Nigelnaturist well done.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

thanks guys.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well after a hit a miss Aug/Sept I finally passed the grand total of 16,000 miles since I started.


Wait for meeeeeeeee!  Well done


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Sep 2014)

Not sure if im going to be able to get out this weekend. I have three of my grandsons staying all weekend, and I have to take them to school Monday, so it's a case of wait and see I think. I hope everyone has a great weekend whatever your doing and I hope the weather stays fine for you all.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wait for meeeeeeeee!  Well done


I don't think your too far behind me, I managed 414miles last month as so far this month 211, but I rode reasonably well today over the three trips.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well after a hit a miss Aug/Sept I finally passed the grand total of 16,000 miles since I started.


Wow that is a grand total!! Like a years driving congrats


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Wow that is a grand total!! Like a years driving congrats


OK I'm not a newbie... but...
to date this year I have driven less than 4 figures ... and - well my ticker will tell you...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK I'm not a newbie... but...
> to date this year I have driven less than 4 figures ... and - well my ticker will tell you...


Not saying nowt, you know where i would have been


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not saying nowt, you know where i would have been


Don't worry, I had a bad year last year and only coveted 5,000km on the bike after my mtb incident that cracked 3 of my ribs and left me with major issues with my asthma and on steroids permanently... Some years are like that, still last year was better than the year before where the dog redesigned my left leg, so I can't complain too much


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl to be honest with you I don't work so I have a lot of time to ride, and like @SatNavSaysStraightOn hardly a newbie, downside to not working is lack of funds for the bike having said that its had all new components this year wheels in March shifters and drive chain in July bar the chainset which was new yesterday and unlike when the bike was new or when i took up cycling more seriously in 2012, the components are pretty decent, 105 shifters FD & RD cassette KMC x93 chain RS11 wheels, ok its not top range or middle range in the case of the wheels but not bad stuff, buts took me a long time getting the bike how I want it, the one thing I can not do much about is the weight, bar changing the forks for carbon, and things like seat post bars headset, not sure the cost would be worth it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Don't worry, I had a bad year last year and only coveted 5,000km on the bike after my mtb incident that cracked 3 of my ribs and left me with major issues with my asthma and on steroids permanently... Some years are like that, still last year was better than the year before where the dog redesigned my left leg, so I can't complain too much


I know, I am fortunate enough to have at least been able to get out sometimes for good periods so my fitness hasn't fallen to much, though today was a little tough, though that could just be as much trying to get in rhythm with the new gearing, I did actually find the 24 and 27 rear as combination to low on the 38th middle, I didn't really expect that, so I am considering a 12-25 cassette, this would make the 23 slightly shorter than the 40x24 but the 38x25 slightly longer than the 40x27, but the gaps wouldn't be so big, and I would still have a 27" on the 26x25


----------



## Trevor_P (26 Sep 2014)

Not been out for two weeks again since the back pain returned last Friday. Still sore. Found out that the Canterbury bike ride is tomorrow and not Sunday as I thought, so my first ever ride on my new bike will be 55 miles tomorrow morning.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Batgirl to be honest with you I don't work so I have a lot of time to ride, and like @SatNavSaysStraightOn hardly a newbie, downside to not working is lack of funds for the bike having said that its had all new components this year wheels in March shifters and drive chain in July bar the chainset which was new yesterday and unlike when the bike was new or when i took up cycling more seriously in 2012, the components are pretty decent, 105 shifters FD & RD cassette KMC x93 chain RS11 wheels, ok its not top range or middle range in the case of the wheels but not bad stuff, buts took me a long time getting the bike how I want it, the one thing I can not do much about is the weight, bar changing the forks for carbon, and things like seat post bars headset, not sure the cost would be worth it.


I've a lot of respect for someone who is so open and who works hard to do up their bike - the technical stuff went over my head gotta say but I'm the proud owner and slightly in love with my jalopy £20 bike which now has new inners, chain and decent schwalbe tyres (it's a mountain bike but got smoother tyres as I ride on loose gravel and tarmac - she goes much MUCH better on tarmac now). So for me the job is either to use her as is for a while and buy a new bike (budget version compared to most on here of a couple of hundred) or whether to get her stripped back and repainted and carry on the renovation with cables / cassette etc.. but honestly she won't be worth a fortune to anyone but me. lol I'm a student full time so can understand the finance restrictions that come with non-standard lifestyle of the old 9-5. 

Keep on enjoying your bike is a great hobby and method of fitness / transport.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl I don't know she's get a really cool colour scheme, I did read your thread about doing her up. My bike isn't expensive and many don't count it as a bike, its a Viking and if you look around they get ribbed a bit, also ignore bits when I start to waffle, I can explain things better, but sometimes its difficult to do so in a short paragraph. 
This is my bike as it was winter 2012 it was a 7sp triple with cheese for metal on the spokes and rims, it however got me fit enough to think it was worth spending money on this hobby, intention was to get another bike, however things wore out or broke and each time I tried to get better bits, there are a few on here that can tell you the heart ache I have had trying to keep it going sometimes, however like you trusty stead its not worth much 2nd hand as a bike, though the components it is worth it, it cost £300 in 2008, but to get a bike kitted out with the level of components bear in mind its got a really unorthodox front triple chainset, so you are looking at a custom build really, I doubt there would be much change from £1200, @SatNavSaysStraightOn what do you reckon.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I think it's a bit like having an old car, we have to spend money keeping it road worthy, knowing it's not going to return the funds on selling. lol Lovely pic and shows true spirit riding through snow. 

Yes my girl is a fruit salad colour scheme and I'm adding to that with Red and bought a white hat today (finally) so rainbow is very much a theme. lol I don't mind I'm one for wearing black a lot and figure if my bike can be seen so can I . I must confess I saw a lovely classic bike earlier with a lady I know.. commented to hubby that type of bike would be what I'd go with and was greeted with shock as he thought I'd be a mountain bike kind of girl all the way through. I think in honesty a hybrid is right for me but I can't seem to bring myself to shop seriously for a new bike. Perhaps it is that I can't keep it warm and tidy indoors.. currently in a horses stable she'll move into a bike shed at home when i'm capable of riding the BIG hill I live on or I start commuting whichever come first.  So pristine won't stay that way unfortunately. 

We are adding more bikes though, hubbies got a cheapie and ordered a small balance bike for our youngest daughter, with a BMX to follow for middle child.. we'll soon have a full bike shed! lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2014)

@Batgirl my bike shed is full of bits, still waiting on getting my Carleton back from the garage next door, long story. I got a it a year ago stripped most of it its primed, but could seperate the headset, I just about have enough bits to build it least ways on the road, once painted ect.
I won't be doing much of that this year unless i have to, had some very close calls, don't mind the cold but ice and snow on the road is not fun.
So long as it dry its fine for a bike, some people go over the top looking after them.


----------



## Batgirl (26 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Batgirl my bike shed is full of bits, still waiting on getting my Carleton back from the garage next door, long story. I got a it a year ago stripped most of it its primed, but could seperate the headset, I just about have enough bits to build it least ways on the road, once painted ect.
> I won't be doing much of that this year unless i have to, had some very close calls, don't mind the cold but ice and snow on the road is not fun.
> So long as it dry its fine for a bike, some people go over the top looking after them.


we'll be making sure the shed we get is dry even if have to double line it ourselves. They're out of the rain for now at least in a barn. 

Hope you get your other bike sorted in time. Another great project.


----------



## stevey (26 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Well done on the mileage


----------



## RWright (27 Sep 2014)

I got out this evening for another hour, the rain finally stopped and it is nice again.

I don't know what I did to my Strava but now on my dashboard activity feed I only see my rides. I don't see any of the people I follow.  I hope it is just a Strava glitch, I will give it until in the morning before I contact tech support and let them tell me how I broke it. I may even have a look at the free premium trial offer.

Edit: Strava working correctly now.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2014)

just totted it up a rough guess for the parts of £675 excluding the frame, cheap frame like mine I guess £100-150, £800+


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (27 Sep 2014)

Online (and on-bike) time seems to have been a bit limited recently, so I've not been on here for a bit. Well done for everybody who is getting out ; Get Well Soon to all those suffering from injuries, aches and pains, etc. 
Had a scan yesterday and my cyst seems to be resolving, and it's now only about 4.5cm long, down from 9cm, so heading in the right direction. Hoping to get out this morning for a ride (a week seems to have felt a very long time), and hoping I can manage the Harrogate Sportive next weekend.
Take care folks, stay safe and keep smiling


----------



## Harv (27 Sep 2014)

Weather looks good where I am today. 

No excuses. I'm going to go out. I've only been out once in the last two weeks. 

It's like this every year for me. Weather gets cold and my outdoor activities take a dive. 

Maybe I should buy an exercise bike or a turbo trainer.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> Weather looks good where I am today.
> 
> No excuses. I'm going to go out. I've only been out once in the last two weeks.
> 
> ...



Nooooooo!

Buy yourself something nice & warm to wear & get out in the fresh air.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2014)

Not cold yet
Yesterday shorts and short sleeves


----------



## Harv (27 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Not cold yet
> Yesterday shorts and short sleeves



I only wear shorts and sleeves when it's 20 plus. Yes I admit it. I'm a wimp. 

Some people have a better propensity to deal with the cold. Take the Newcastle United fans who are shirtless at football matches in the middle of winter. I get cold just thinking about it.


----------



## moo (27 Sep 2014)

Harv said:


> I only wear shorts and sleeves when it's 20 plus. Yes I admit it. I'm a wimp.
> 
> Some people have a better propensity to deal with the cold. Take the Newcastle United fans who are shirtless at football matches in the middle of winter. I get cold just thinking about it.



Maybe do a bit of exercise before leaving the house. The initial temperature shock sounds like your main barrier. Once your heart rate is up to a decent level you'll welcome the colder air.

I used to have a similar aversion to the cold mind you. The amount of clothing I used to wear just to walk the dog made me look like the michelin man 

On my midnight commute I'm wearing shorts and sleeves down to 12c, arm warmers down to 8c, leg warmers or winter tights below that.


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Sep 2014)

Going back to what Nigel said about totting up parts, my TDF stands me at around £560(ish) off the top of my head including the price of the bike plus on top of that a sp-cad sensor for the garmin, Yes Halfrauds bikes get slated to death, But I have (and nigel) have built 30 speed bikes at a fraction of the cost of a big brand name albeit a bit more weighty. My 26yr old Raleigh has had several transformations so costs did spiral quite a bit more. My Giant took several years to get it get it to full XT Kit (with the exception of Sram 990 redwin cassette and sram 991 chain), and Rockshox Revelation suspension forks.

the price of cycling is all down to the individual, I like to improve my bikes for my style of riding, but the end result whatever you ride is fitness and that you can't put a price on.

I ride all year, winter months I am out in the -c figures, cold doesn't bother me but I don't do rain or strong winds


----------



## Harv (27 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> Maybe do a bit of exercise before leaving the house. The initial temperature shock sounds like your main barrier. Once your heart rate is up to a decent level you'll welcome the colder air.
> 
> I used to have a similar aversion to the cold mind you. The amount of clothing I used to wear just to walk the dog made me look like the michelin man
> 
> On my midnight commute I'm wearing shorts and sleeves down to 12c, arm warmers down to 8c, leg warmers or winter tights below that.



Thanks for the advice. I'll try this.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave temps don't bother me either, but ice on the road on slick tyres (in fact any tyre bar spiked ice tyres) in my opinion is quite dangerous. Rain ( I guess I am becoming a cycle snob a bit) whilst I little more reluctant than on the Sora kit wont stop me neither does wind, you learn to ride in it and as fitness improves you become more adapt in the wind, and this is also where having the close grouped cassette really helps.


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Sep 2014)

Morning All

Knee is feeling better, didnt ride to work all week so well rested. Decided to go round Richmond park this morning - really enjoyed today, the weather was perfect and legs felt good. Stopped at 3 laps as didnt want to over do it. I think im slowly learning not to blow my knees out this time - unlike I did in summer.

http://www.strava.com/activities/199928588

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Torvi (27 Sep 2014)

Just went back from first ride with Wellingborough Cycles Club and it was plenty of fun, they told me to come next time but to more advanced group (ive started with the lowest) sooo next saturday comes 30-40 miles trip with 12-15 mph (true) average... ugh. Wish me luck.


----------



## Torvi (27 Sep 2014)

finished fine cleaning my rear derailleur... never again sucha pain in the ass trying to assemble it back properly.






Both hands full of grease and front of bike left to clean.


----------



## Trevor_P (27 Sep 2014)

First ride on the new bike. 90Km and a fair few hills, especially in the first half. Speed is nothing to write home about. Will be changing the saddle ASAP. Back pain was manageable today, so thats a plus. Met some nice people, had some nice chats, and finished it all off with a decent bowl of Chilli and rice. Good day all in all.

http://www.strava.com/activities/200012629


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> Morning All
> 
> Knee is feeling better, didnt ride to work all week so well rested. Decided to go round Richmond park this morning - really enjoyed today, the weather was perfect and legs felt good. Stopped at 3 laps as didnt want to over do it. I think im slowly learning not to blow my knees out this time - unlike I did in summer.
> 
> ...


Good speed


----------



## Trevor_P (27 Sep 2014)

I've come to the conclusion that group riding has a major drawback. Car drivers get impatient very quickly and take stupid risks trying to overtake. After a while, it appears they just don't care and floor it to get past. Anyone ahead of a group is right in the firing line. Today's ride was littered with such occurrences, and there were just over three hundred of us.


----------



## Torvi (27 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> I've come to the conclusion that group riding has a major drawback. Car drivers get impatient very quickly and take stupid risks trying to overtake. After a while, it appears they just don't care and floor it to get past. Anyone ahead of a group is right in the firing line. Today's ride was littered with such occurrences, and there were just over three hundred of us.


wow that's something extreme, luckily i hadnt such adventures today, hope you and your mates are all good


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Good speed



Thanks I think that is my max at the moment thou. Can't see me improving on 18 mph without doing my knee damage


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Sep 2014)

49 miles today, it was one of those shall I, shan't I days, Took the old Raleigh Kellogg's Pro Tour for a spin I was only going out for a quick ride, but once out on the road the enjoyment kicks in, you know how it goes. lots of people out. http://www.strava.com/activities/200037219 My times are nothing to write home about, quite poor compared to most people, but then I am over 18 stone plus bike weight, so a fair old lump to cart around. I don't worry too much about times, If I'm out on the bike times are irrelevant, its a pleasure thing for me.

@Nigelnaturist I hit our local trail networks (former coalmine railway lines converted to cycle trails) in winter on the mtb, and my dog runs along side, I only have 0.25 miles of road to get to them and then good for 20+ mile ride and a café half way as well, you can actually do close on 40 miles on the trails and 3 café's en route. I love riding the trails after a hard frost to harden the ground up,
I don't mind wind upto 15mph anything over that no thanks, Rain not a chance although I have been caught out a couple of times


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave M.T.B.'s have never really interested me though maybe cyclecross bikes, I acquired a cheap (as in free) M.T.B. someone was throwing out, pretty basic bottom of the range, not quite sure if its the right size, needed a bit a basic work to get it going like new brakes saddle chain (all of which I had), though everything seems to add up saddle height bar reach ect. I just dont like the seating position.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2014)

Here you are chart time again, from my database, this is the monthly temps from the days I have ridden, max avg & min temps.






It doesn't prove global warming ect as I ride at different times of day, and also not as many this year so there is less smoothing of the data.
This is wind speed whilst I have been riding, though I think i need to go back and check some data.
In this the green I think are the gust, but I have had to use two sets of weather data over time, so its a little confusion, the avg I think is about right.





One conclusion is that i might not be going out in such windy weather.


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Sep 2014)

@Nigelnaturist I got my first mtb when my kids were young and hounding me to take them bike rides, that's what got me back into cycling, bought a crappy mtb thing for £70 from toys r us of all places that got nicked out my garage, then got a claud butler and what an absolute pile of junk that was, then bought my giant in 2003, I've done 1000's of miles on it, spent a fair few quid on it, it got me out there. I'd been toying with a road bike for quite a few years but never got around to it. I had a few "racers" when I was a kid and when I had just turned 15yrs old (in 1985) I cycled nearly 90 miles to the coast on a Viscount,with British Aero Space frame 12 speed (death fork model) I did this route again on the giant in 2009, next year will be the 30th anniversary of my first big ride so I will do it again on the Raleigh next year. I have enjoyed owning a road bike again and has given me new challenges.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave I wasn't knocking M.T.B.'s in anyway, and that £70 one from toys r us, is about the level of the one I acquired, any bike that gets people riding has to be good, no matter how cheap or what style, I have just always had road/racing bikes, since the first one I built when I was 14 painted it British Racing Green. I was married at 21 in 1985, I won't say what happened the following year, as it was pretty s***


----------



## Big_Dave (27 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Big_Dave I wasn't knocking M.T.B.'s in anyway.........



I know you wasn't, I was just saying it was what got me back out there


----------



## Harv (28 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Big_Dave M.T.B.'s have never really interested me though maybe cyclecross bikes, I acquired a cheap (as in free) M.T.B. someone was throwing out, pretty basic bottom of the range, not quite sure if its the right size, needed a bit a basic work to get it going like new brakes saddle chain (all of which I had), though everything seems to add up saddle height bar reach ect. I just dont like the seating position.



Off road MTB is definitely worth trying. I mainly do road cycling but have recently tried a bit of off road mountain biking and really enjoyed it. If I had more money I'd go out and add a more expensive MTB to the "herd". Maybe next summer. 

Try to find a good trail locally and check it out you might be surprised. It's definitely more challenging than riding on road. Also if you can try a downhill trail. I did and it gave me a massive rush that has exceeded anything I've ever got on a road bike. 

I'm not about to replace the road bike but this is certainly something I'd recommend if you can afford two bikes.


----------



## sunrise65 (28 Sep 2014)

Hi all,

Yesterday was a bit of a milestone as I completed by first proper ride since oh I don't know when. The day began in beautiful hot sunshine but rapidly clouded over and after a bit of a late start at Millennium bridge in York we set off. We and almost made Riccal at the end of the cycle path but hadn't planned to go all the way to Selby and as there was no pressure to get anywhere just went for the fun. However it turned out to be 18.6 miles in and I was shocked to find out that we averaged 12.5mph with sections @21mph  apparently we were going at 'my' speed all the way and only stopped twice, once at end and on way back at tea hut for cuppa and managed to stay off the cakes sigh. My bruv took water (thanks @Yorksman for reminding me to take some) with some energy powder in, but as the weather was not to bad on the ride I didn't feel too dehydrated although the wind seemed to be in front of us both ways 

Woke this morning feeling fine apart from a bit of stiffness in my shoulders but guess all the walking paid off! Things I have learned.. need gloves, need vis jacket for roads, need flashing lights as light gets less on rides, would like some bar ends and finally need to work out if I can release the quick release wheels without having to deflate and pump tyres every time.. So next goal is a ride round here. Where do those roads go, they go up! 

took a couple of pics but iPhone decided to go all arty farty so they didn't come out too well..


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2014)

sunrise65 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday was a bit of a milestone as I completed by first proper ride since oh I don't know when. The day began in beautiful hot sunshine but rapidly clouded over and after a bit of a late start at Millennium bridge in York we set off. We and almost made Riccal at the end of the cycle path but hadn't planned to go all the way to Selby and as there was no pressure to get anywhere just went for the fun. However it turned out to be 18.6 miles in and I was shocked to find out that we averaged 12.5mph with sections @21mph  apparently we were going at 'my' speed all the way and only stopped twice, once at end and on way back at tea hut for cuppa and managed to stay off the cakes sigh. My bruv took water (thanks @Yorksman for reminding me to take some) with some energy powder in, but as the weather was not to bad on the ride I didn't feel too dehydrated although the wind seemed to be in front of us both ways
> 
> Woke this morning feeling fine apart from a bit of stiffness in my shoulders but guess all the walking paid off! Things I have learned.. need gloves, need vis jacket for roads, need flashing lights as light gets less on rides, would like some bar ends and finally need to work out if I can release the quick release wheels without having to deflate and pump tyres every time.. So next goal is a ride round here. Where do those roads go, they go up!



Congratulations and well done. Great effort.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

@sunrise65 York Selby is a little further than you think, regarding the wheels there should some sort of quick release to move the blocks away from the rim, on road bikes its usually a little lever, M.T.B. and Hybrid pull the blocks together and release the cable from one end I believe the end where the cable comes out of the noodle (I think thats the term), centre pull again pull together and either like the guy I helped yesterday it will come out of one end, but can also be pulled over the piece that pulls up on the cable that joins the brakes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

@Harv I have tried, just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## sunrise65 (28 Sep 2014)

Thanks all for encouragement. I am taking a rest today as feel quite knackered now but tomorrow morning I'll be out on it again. @Nigelnaturist thx for info will give it a go if not might think about replacing callipers for ones that do as pia for transporting. It won't be last time I go down there as family live in York so would like to try that and other routes again.


----------



## cyclingclueless (28 Sep 2014)

Hi All, 

Well I did it; my first long distance ride . Covered the NCN route 6 from Northampton to Market Harborough and back in a day, total of 36 miles. The track is good overall, however there are some parts that for a road bike are bumpy. Went with 2 other friends on MB, and both had had issues with tyres that day (one prior to us setting off, another puncture on the other bike coming back). None with mine, though i think i have worn the tread on my tyres after doing the ride. 

you can defo tell when you change counties- the track suddenly goes into nice fully filled grit!! We had lunch and the obligatory cake before making way back. However I bought some swanky lights  before leaving MH as I didn't like going through the famous Kelmarsh tunnels (disused railway) the 1st tunnel is 480m long, and weird, as you can see the light at the other end but no nearer to it and everything is BLACK. My lights I had were just useless. The second tunnel is 418m. 

I'd happily do that ride again - but not on my own through the tunnels. Looking for other day routes too now (as well as a nicer saddle!! OWW ) 

thank you again for all your advice and support so far; just need to be able to do that distance x3 for like 4 days in a row... haha.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2014)

sunrise65 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday was a bit of a milestone as I completed by first proper ride since oh I don't know when. The day began in beautiful hot sunshine but rapidly clouded over and after a bit of a late start at Millennium bridge in York we set off. We and almost made Riccal at the end of the cycle path but hadn't planned to go all the way to Selby and as there was no pressure to get anywhere just went for the fun. However it turned out to be 18.6 miles in and I was shocked to find out that we averaged 12.5mph with sections @21mph  apparently we were going at 'my' speed all the way and only stopped twice, once at end and on way back at tea hut for cuppa and managed to stay off the cakes sigh. My bruv took water (thanks @Yorksman for reminding me to take some) with some energy powder in, but as the weather was not to bad on the ride I didn't feel too dehydrated although the wind seemed to be in front of us both ways
> 
> ...


did you spot all of the planets? except of course the one that is missing! (I was over there not so long ago on our holiday tour)

As for the wheels and getting the wheels off without having to deflate the tyres - that is a hit & miss thing depending largely on the bike and the tyre size you have fitted. One of my bikes I can get the wheels off without having to deflate the tyres, 1 I can't and, 1 sometimes does with a little brute force... 2 are mtb style brakes with wide tyres and 1 is a road bike. My OH's road bike is a definite no for getting the wheels off without having to deflate the tyres, but his mtb is fine. however despite having supposedly narrower tyres on his touring bike than my identical touring bike, he can't get his wheels off without deflating the tyres, whereas I can... - like I said it is hit and miss


----------



## sunrise65 (28 Sep 2014)

Yes nearly made it to Pluto which was either 50 miles away or 50 metres.. I was going a bit fast to notice the one missing 

At the moment I have a 35c on the front and a 28c on the back if I am correct and had planned to match to 28c I have had a fiddle this morning and neither cable wants to release its self so may just bite bullet and pump up and let down in order to move it around. I do have a dual cylinder foot pump so doesn't take long just a faff. Thx for info..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2014)

sunrise65 said:


> Yes nearly made it to Pluto which was either 50 miles away or 50 metres.. I was going a bit fast to notice the one missing
> 
> At the moment I have a 35c on the front and a 28c on the back if I am correct and had planned to match to 28c I have had a fiddle this morning and neither cable wants to release its self so may just bite bullet and pump up and let down in order to move it around. I do have a dual cylinder foot pump so doesn't take long just a faff. Thx for info..


It was Pluto that was missing . the last one they have is voyager 1 (which is now incidentally in the wrong place).... pluto has been drawn on the tarmac by someone after that point - but we didn't stop of photo them because my OH only tolerates so many stops... had I have been on my own, it would have been a different matter  Tis a nice route, though we didn't do all of it because we decided against taking our touring bikes into York and having to lock them up outside a museum... left them on the campsite and took the bus instead. Nice flat route and well maintained. Someone has even ground down the tree routes as well! Hull could learn a lot from them!


----------



## sunrise65 (28 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was Pluto that was missing



Yes we stopped at bus shelter just before, I would of gone by and kept going looking for Pluto  I am going to explore the cycle paths a bit more next time I am back there.. I think there are some safe places to keep bikes one is the Cycle Rescue Hut near Lendal Bridge? £1 a day I think but think there are more. Others will know more.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Sep 2014)

Did a not too strenuous ride this morning on a familiar route through Chertsey and Windlesham
Still stiff from Friday's ride so took it easy, 26.65 miles at 16.4 mph with 492 feet of climbing
Still managed some PRs somehow

http://www.strava.com/activities/200441486


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Well had my first off at speed in two years, who needs a M.T.B. to go mud plugging 
The gearing seems to have improved things considering my lack of current fitness however I have only done three rides with 45ft/mile+ over 35miles @ 16mph+ and the previous two were recorded with the 500 so the correction on rwgps may not be right, so all in all pretty chuffed with the change, I also kept on the 38x24 to see if changing to a 12-25 is viable and as I got up all the gradients (nothing difficult as such just need to put the effort in) so the next cassette will be that a 12-25 I still have the 26x25 which will give me a 27" gear which is lower than the 29" I had before

Edit forgot to mention, even though I got home and my shirt covered in grass stains, the O.H. didn't ask what happened or if I was ok.


----------



## Trevor_P (28 Sep 2014)

Decided to try one of my usual loops, 30 miles, only a day after the Canterbury bike ride. 15 PR's and very close to my best time. Certainly better than last time I did this ride. Not too shabby with a dodgy back and blisters where the saddle fits.

http://www.strava.com/activities/200598618


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well had my first off at speed in two years, who needs a M.T.B. to go mud plugging
> The gearing seems to have improved things considering my lack of current fitness however I have only done three rides with 45ft/mile+ over 35miles @ 16mph+ and the previous two were recorded with the 500 so the correction on rwgps may not be right, so all in all pretty chuffed with the change, I also kept on the 38x24 to see if changing to a 12-25 is viable and as I got up all the gradients (nothing difficult as such just need to put the effort in) so the next cassette will be that a 12-25 I still have the 26x25 which will give me a 27" gear which is lower than the 29" I had before
> 
> Edit forgot to mention, even though I got home and my shirt covered in grass stains, the O.H. didn't ask what happened or if I was ok.




Hope your OK Nigel. Wgat happened?


----------



## Stonechat (28 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well had my first off at speed in two years, who needs a M.T.B. to go mud plugging
> The gearing seems to have improved things considering my lack of current fitness however I have only done three rides with 45ft/mile+ over 35miles @ 16mph+ and the previous two were recorded with the 500 so the correction on rwgps may not be right, so all in all pretty chuffed with the change, I also kept on the 38x24 to see if changing to a 12-25 is viable and as I got up all the gradients (nothing difficult as such just need to put the effort in) so the next cassette will be that a 12-25 I still have the 26x25 which will give me a 27" gear which is lower than the 29" I had before
> 
> Edit forgot to mention, even though I got home and my shirt covered in grass stains, the O.H. didn't ask what happened or if I was ok.


Hope nothing hurt apart from pride!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

I am fine, grass and soil for the most part round here is pretty moist, more interested where the cyclist in front me went rather than where my front wheel was, came too close to kerb caught it, bunce off it once and then back on to it, couldn't get it away after that, shifters are fine too it was the none drive side so thats all ok, I think, just some surface scratches to the left side of the rim.
I wouldn't mind I was riding pretty well to that point (i was after too)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hope nothing hurt apart from pride!


Not even pride was hurt bar as i said a few scratches on her front rim.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Just to show how ok I was this was the next section





Even that was at 46ft/mile
and the one before again about 46ft/mile, a bit steeper climbs though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

and the last bit before making up some miles through the estate.again 46ft/mile


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

The last four miles or so on the last bit, there are 3 80-100ft or so climbs, and its flat round here.


----------



## Justinslow (28 Sep 2014)

71.3 miles @16.6mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/200459709
My last big training ride before tackling the Ipswich cycle swarm 100 miler next week! It was tough but felt pretty good until the last few miles, although obviously I've got to do another 30 miles next week so unknown territory. Two things I learnt - don't put tissue paper in jersey pocket as it turns all mushy! And don't ride too close to the edge of the road as I blew out my rear tyre on glass or a big stone and have a hole in the sidewall to prove it, luckily I had spare tube levers etc but tyre will need replacing I think.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> 71.3 miles @16.6mph
> https://www.strava.com/activities/200459709
> My last big training ride before tackling the Ipswich cycle swarm 100 miler next week! It was tough but felt pretty good until the last few miles, although obviously I've got to do another 30 miles next week so unknown territory. Two things I learnt - don't put tissue paper in jersey pocket as it turns all mushy! And don't ride too close to the edge of the road as I blew out my rear tyre on glass or a big stone and have a hole in the sidewall to prove it, luckily I had spare tube levers etc but tyre will need replacing I think.


Hope it goes well for you, I too have 100 coming up, in two weeks today
I have now got an 88 miler under my belt


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Sep 2014)

This hill is my nemesis, its "only" a cat 3 climb according to strava, I have managed to cycle up it but with several stops, I could manage to do it on my mtb but not on my current road bike gearing, 25%er and the s bends (little kink in Rowsley woods) is ridiculously steep.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> 71.3 miles @16.6mph
> https://www.strava.com/activities/200459709
> My last big training ride before tackling the Ipswich cycle swarm 100 miler next week! It was tough but felt pretty good until the last few miles, although obviously I've got to do another 30 miles next week so unknown territory. Two things I learnt - don't put tissue paper in jersey pocket as it turns all mushy! And don't ride too close to the edge of the road as I blew out my rear tyre on glass or a big stone and have a hole in the *sidewall* to prove it, luckily I had spare tube levers etc but tyre will need replacing I think.


Need to keep an eye on mine over the next few days, the crowd will take you along many of the miles what with draft ect....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> This hill is my nemesis, its "only" a cat 3 climb according to strava, I have managed to cycle up it but with several stops, I could manage to do it on my mtb but not on my current road bike gearing, 25%er and the s bends (little kink in Rowsley woods) is ridiculously steep.
> View attachment 57669


Never done anything like that, even the highest summit I tend to reach is only in the 500-550ft mark and thats a gradual climb bar a cat 4 toward the end, though I have done a few cat3's in that area.
This the cat4 http://www.strava.com/segments/3589092, there is another taking a different road.
This one of the cat3's http://www.strava.com/segments/2395715, mild in comparison


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

And the most annoying thing about today was I had calculated mileage to top 150 miles for the week first time since the beginning of Aug, only to find out I had calculated it on a rolling 7 day so I was 0.9 miles short, which to be honest compared with how I felt at the beginning of the week surprised me.


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Sep 2014)

I was 0.86 miles short of 50 miles for yesterday's ride, but couldn't be bothered to cycle around the estate for it if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I was 0.86 miles short of 50 miles for yesterday's ride, but couldn't be bothered to cycle around the estate for it if that makes you feel any better


I would have done that if it was 50 miles, this I thought i had calculated, even did another mile or so around the estate (well they think I am mad anyway), like yesterday I was determined to clock up the 70Km's but I had to do several loops ( I have two little 1/2 mile loops that I use if I am a little short for a distance, I know all the distance markers home), I had calculated I needed 34.5 miles so I did 35.17 so much for my maths.


----------



## Justinslow (28 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Hope it goes well for you, I too have 100 coming up, in two weeks today
> I have now got an 88 miler under my belt



Saw that, and thought that was pretty good, some of these big Millages you forget how long you have to be in the saddle - a long time !


----------



## Big_Dave (28 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I would have done that if it was 50 miles, this I thought i had calculated, even did another mile or so around the estate (well they think I am mad anyway), like yesterday I was determined to clock up the 70Km's but I had to do several loops ( I have two little 1/2 mile loops that I use if I am a little short for a distance, I know all the distance markers home), I had calculated I needed 34.5 miles so I did 35.17 so much for my maths.


Normally it would be over 50 miles by a mile or two, I decided I would borrow the 0.86 miles from one of those such days on this occasion, I promise to get it back the next outing


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Saw that, and thought that was pretty good, some of these big Millages you forget how long you have to be in the saddle - a long time !


Not usually that bad, 100 miles 7hrs or less depending on the terrain, 3-3 1/2 hrs for 50, the last 75 miles I did was 5 1/2 hrs, but it was pretty badly broken up.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (28 Sep 2014)

I've just done 30 miles at 16.76 mph on the new defy5


----------



## Danny B (29 Sep 2014)

I am now working to clock up the miles after having my new Defy 1 for 5 weeks. Yesterday was 42 mile at 17.2. This is a relatively flat course and there was no wind. Pushing on for the first 50 in the next couple of weeks. And looking for my first 100 entry race spring next year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2014)

Out with OH this morning for her first 20+ mile ride

http://www.strava.com/activities/200973221


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Out with OH this morning for her first 20+ mile ride
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/200973221


Well done Sue


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Out with OH this morning for her first 20+ mile ride
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/200973221



It's about time you got Sue posting on here.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2014)

@BrianEvesham nice one Sue.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's about time you got Sue posting on here.


Yep..........definitely need more ladies in here


----------



## stevey (29 Sep 2014)

Ok so a nice bike themed morning me and the O/H went to a not so LBS as she is wanting to upgrade from the red triban 3 she currently has. So after spending the best part of an hour in there she has set hers eyes on this 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/madone-21-h2-compact-2014-road-bike-ec041058 There price is £1000 but he has offered a reduced price of £720 we have a receipt saying so and a 1hour session bike fit thrown in.

Now is there any reason not to go for this offer i.e is it too good to miss?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2014)

@stevey its a compact enough said .
Looks fine, if you like that sort of thing, had one of the tyres a couple of years ago I didn't find it great, but I had only just started riding really and they may have improved them.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Ok so a nice bike themed morning me and the O/H went to a not so LBS as she is wanting to upgrade from the red triban 3 she currently has. So after spending the best part of an hour in there she has set hers eyes on this
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/madone-21-h2-compact-2014-road-bike-ec041058 There price is £1000 but he has offered a reduced price of £720 we have a receipt saying so and a 1hour session bike fit thrown in.
> 
> Now is there any reason not to go for this offer i.e is it too good to miss?




Ooooh lurvly. Buy meeeeee pleaseeeeee


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's about time you got Sue posting on here.


I have tried 

OH is registered @SueEvesham and yes she does read this thread!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2014)

Welcome to the forum @SueEvesham  . Buy the bike.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2014)

@stevey its got 5* out of 25 reviews can't go wrong with that really.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @SueEvesham  . Buy the bike.


Buy the bike?


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Sep 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Buy the bike?


Wrong person. Ignore me.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Ok so a nice bike themed morning me and the O/H went to a not so LBS as she is wanting to upgrade from the red triban 3 she currently has. So after spending the best part of an hour in there she has set hers eyes on this
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/madone-21-h2-compact-2014-road-bike-ec041058 There price is £1000 but he has offered a reduced price of £720 we have a receipt saying so and a 1hour session bike fit thrown in.
> 
> Now is there any reason not to go for this offer i.e is it too good to miss?


Sounds a great bargain. As long as she is comfortable on it. I think the Madone is the racier fit than the slightly more relaxed Domane.


----------



## stevey (29 Sep 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds a great bargain. As long as she is comfortable on it. I think the Madone is the racier fit than the slightly more relaxed Domane.



She def like it and the fitter said " Wont let the bike go until she is completely happy" i.e he'll change the handlebars,saddle,stem etc,etc i will try and get him to change the tyres too maybe to tubeless.

Simple matter now of convicing her about the money...


----------



## Studley (29 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> This hill is my nemesis, its "only" a cat 3 climb according to strava, I have managed to cycle up it but with several stops, I could manage to do it on my mtb but not on my current road bike gearing, 25%er and the s bends (little kink in Rowsley woods) is ridiculously steep.
> View attachment 57669


 
Surprised you didn't graze your chin on that hill ! Must be great going down it though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Sep 2014)

stevey said:


> Ok so a nice bike themed morning me and the O/H went to a not so LBS as she is wanting to upgrade from the red triban 3 she currently has. So after spending the best part of an hour in there she has set hers eyes on this
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/madone-21-h2-compact-2014-road-bike-ec041058 There price is £1000 but he has offered a reduced price of £720 we have a receipt saying so and a 1hour session bike fit thrown in.
> 
> Now is there any reason not to go for this offer i.e is it too good to miss?


I upgraded from a T3 to a Fuji FInest 1.1 (ladies bikes) also from the same supplier. She will really like the bike. Once I got the hang of the different shifters, I much prefer them (not using the thumb) and I also much prefer the 10 speed compact to the 8 speed triple.... What cassette did she have on the T3? The one there is 12-30 on the compact... I went with an 11-32 for a lower bottom gear which was equivalent to the 11-28 on the triple of the T3... you may just need to consider that if you changed anything out off the T3... otherwise sounds and looks good. just check the sizing - Decathlon tended to over estimate the size needed ime, and I went from a 54cm T3 down to a 50cm frame from Fuji.


----------



## Big_Dave (29 Sep 2014)

Studley said:


> Surprised you didn't graze your chin on that hill ! Must be great going down it though.


lol, Re going down, I'm more surprised I didn't lose the contents of my bowels when I went down it trying to slow down enough for the "S" bends, it is literally 10mph max through them.


----------



## stevey (29 Sep 2014)

Well having checked and discussed finances she is waiting to wait till next year finances are tight with me not working too ( Although i know it's the right decision i want her to have a new bike....)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2014)

@stevey I want our lass to have one, but she doesn't want one


----------



## stevey (29 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @stevey I want our lass to have one, but she doesn't want one


WHAT!!!! Outrageous.....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2014)

She just doesn't want to ride, that could be a bit leading.......


----------



## moo (29 Sep 2014)

I decided to give the the first half of the Dunwich dynamo route a test run today. The roads were nice and quiet with comfortable rolling hills - I didn't have to leave the big ring once. 

3 imperial centuries in as many weeks. Time for cake 

http://www.strava.com/activities/201151485


----------



## matth411 (29 Sep 2014)

Plenty of progress recently I see. Well done all. I am having a bit of a nightmare at the moment with bottle cages. The one I had snapped the other day as I put my bottle in so I took it off, but the nutsert thing came out with it. So I patched that up temporarily and emailed a few bike shops to see if its possible to just get another nutsert and put it in. A few said the bike might have to back to Specialized. I know what you're thinking, what about the one on the downtube? Well when I originally tried to put a cage on there the screw buggered up and ripped away any thread that was there. When bike went in for its service I asked about it and the shop said they wouldn't be able to tap it. I now have no bottle cage mounts, but have 2 new bottle cages on their way. Need to take the bike to a few shops to see what their opinion is. Don't want a botch job.
Happy cycling guys and girls.


----------



## Justinslow (29 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I decided to give the the first half of the Dunwich dynamo route a test run today. The roads were nice and quiet with comfortable rolling hills - I didn't have to leave the big ring once.
> 
> 3 imperial centuries in as many weeks. Time for cake
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201151485



What are you doing posting in the beginners section! Epic rides well done, I only hope I can do similar on Sunday!


----------



## Razzle (29 Sep 2014)

Not been out for 3 weeks as I've been working the first and 2nd week off last week and now injured


----------



## Harv (29 Sep 2014)

Oh dear. Nothing too serious I hope.


----------



## moo (29 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> What are you doing posting in the beginners section! Epic rides well done, I only hope I can do similar on Sunday!



I've only been riding for 9 months, so still a relative novice 

I'm sure you'll be fine. It should be easier to do 100 in a sportive than the 70 you did solo.


----------



## Justinslow (30 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I've only been riding for 9 months, so still a relative novice
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine. It should be easier to do 100 in a sportive than the 70 you did solo.



Yes somebody else said that too, let's hope so. I'm not going to get out much this week due to my OH working late most nights so not going to get anymore training rides in, apart from maybe Friday but then wouldn't want to go too far too close to Sunday. My right calf muscle is a bit tight so need to let that calm down aswell. I've borrowed mates turbo and set that up in the garage on my old mtb so will at least be able to spin the legs a bit when the calf feels better.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> I've only been riding for 9 months, so still a relative novice
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine. It should be easier to do 100 in a sportive than the 70 you did solo.


That's what I am hoping for mine. It seemed a long ride to do 88 solo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat Bob you will breeze it, my first 100km is Nov 2012 seemed a long way, these days its nothing (I haven't done it often this year though only four compared with 8 last year) as did the only 100 mile day I did, but as I broke it up into two 50 mile rides it didn't seem so bad but the last 10-15 miles seemed a long way more due to trying to make it up as it wasn't planned.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2014)

Yes Ifound the London to Brighton easier than expected (even though I had to cycle to Clapham first)
The initial slow pace due to traffic, lights and slow cyclists probably helped


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Yes Ifound the London to Brighton easier than expected (even though I had to cycle to Clapham first)
> The initial slow pace due to traffic, lights and slow cyclists probably helped


I try and do this for the first 5 miles on any ride, though the rout I took yesterday the start really didn't help, I actually set a pb in the first 5 miles by 3mins 40's which when you consider 323ft climbing in those 5 miles (64.6ft/mile) which is getting on towards twice my usual climb rate at an average of 15.5mph, its no wonder I hurt a little today.
http://ridewithgps.com/segments/First-5-miles
Mind you only done that first 5 mile segment 3 times.
Set this p.b. on a 0.4 mile 122ft section, though i guess that might have had to do with seeing if I could do it on the 38x24 ring but i can't remember if I did the stats suggest a 37" gear at its lowest so that would mean at least a 38x27 gear
http://www.strava.com/activities/201007239/segments/4738744533
I have to say though it didn't feel like I had climbing it.


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Sep 2014)

My usual 50 miler, the first/last 7 or 8 or so miles are my toughest in my ride, It has over 600 ft of ascents and descents of 700ft, and same for the last 8 miles section 700ft ascent and 600 decent, and in between the route is "flat"(I use the term "flat" very loosely), total for the ride 2700ft (ish) of ascent. I think if I lived in a flatter area my av speed would be better, having said that I still get overtaken around here by 70+ year old blokes on racers from the 1960's, a month or so ago a woman came past me on a dogma that fast I thought I was going backwards oops did I just say that out loud


----------



## Trevor_P (30 Sep 2014)

In preparation for the new forest 100 a week on Saturday, I'm going to ride around 135 km this weekend,in a single ride mostly flat. Good idea or bad?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave I can do some 50-60 mile rides with 3,000ft or close to that, last time missed by 8ft I think (well according to records) but I am not fast, I think this is my most difficult ride, using a formula based on the climbybike formula, and i haven't done anything close to this, this year.
http://www.strava.com/activities/76702791

Edit according to the formula it was more difficult than the 100 miles I did the month before.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> In preparation for the new forest 100 a week on Saturday, I'm going to ride around 135 km this weekend,in a single ride mostly flat. Good idea or bad?


Well I am off to do a gentle 50km, so yea its good, though put a little effort in in places, you can ride right upto the event so long as you don't over do it the preceding few days.


----------



## Justinslow (30 Sep 2014)

Trevor_P said:


> In preparation for the new forest 100 a week on Saturday, I'm going to ride around 135 km this weekend,in a single ride mostly flat. Good idea or bad?



Well it depends how much you have done in prep up to this point, if you haven't got a few "biggies" under your belt then it will probably hurt..........a lot, you will be in the saddle for 5 plus hours! But on the other hand if your used to big rides then I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Well it depends how much you have done in prep up to this point, if you haven't got a few "biggies" under your belt then it will probably hurt..........a lot, you will be in the saddle for 5 plus hours! But on the other hand if your used to big rides then I'm sure you will be fine.


Having done a longer ride on Friday I am now tapering off, and my rides will not over exert myself
A week before may detract from your effort on the day


----------



## Trevor_P (30 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat I did two rides last weekend, 55 and 30 miles. The legs are feeling it a bit still, but I reckon I'll be fine tomorrow. Chances are the only riding I'll get in between now and the event is this weekend. As the only 100 I've done before was very flat, this one might be one step too far. 50-55 I'm comfortable with. But I've only been further twice... Hence the plan to do a longer, if flatter run this coming weekend. Of course I might benefit more from doing a couple of shorter runs, one Sat and one Sun.

The plan is to register for the 100 on Friday night, so I can start early Saturday, and allow myself nine hours to complete including stops. That way I can take it steady.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Well I didn't enjoy that very much. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/201444171
much preferred yesterdays ride.


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Sep 2014)

(*sigh) wanted to get out today and bump the end month mileage up a bit, poor show again September only 219 miles YTD 1530 miles, YTD climbs 87,388 ft

I need a new approach, plan my schedules around cycling (in an ideal world lol), instead of trying to get out cycling and not being able to


----------



## Mark White (30 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I was 0.86 miles short of 50 miles for yesterday's ride, but couldn't be bothered to cycle around the estate for it if that makes you feel any better



Same sort of thing for a 100km on Sunday. The extra detour of 800m was done at a very leisurely pace...


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I didn't enjoy that very much.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201444171
> much preferred yesterdays ride.



16mph av good effort 
*Drool I want a long flat road like that to ride lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> 16mph av good effort
> *Drool I want a long flat road like that to ride lol


Naw you dont, it is extremely boring, even this little pimple I couldn't get going on at the end
http://www.strava.com/activities/201444171/segments/4747180842
mind you I did keep an avg cad of 90 on it.

I did 16+ on Sunday with another 500ft elevation over a similar distance and the ride was technical twice as hard.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Today





Sun





Mind you it was a tad windier today by 1mph on average.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Mark White said:


> Same sort of thing for a 100km on Sunday. The extra detour of 800m was done at a very leisurely pace...


What do I do about this then






I need to ride for 47.4 mins to make this 100 hrs for the quarter





Last years 3rd quarter in comparison to this one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Well I think I did three things, 50 miles for the day 100hrs for the quarter and the 50 I think takes me two away from an eddington number of 50


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well I think I did three things, 50 miles for the day 100hrs for the quarter and the 50 I think takes me two away from an eddington number of 50


I finally have a fully automated spreadsheet up and running for that... mine are now 80 for metric with 2 rides needed to make 81 and 53 for imperial with 5 rides needed for 54...
so after the BT engineer comes tomorrow to fix my telephone line for the 4th time since July... I may be able to get out and test the indexing on the rear gears and perhaps if I am well enough consider a longer ride later in the week/weekend...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

I had to go out again I was 0.24 miles short of 50 miles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I think a few of us have had a poor year really.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I think a few of us have had a poor year really.


I think I might just about manage half what I did last year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

@Mo1959 I should make 6,000, but remember I haven't had the lay off you have had a couple of weeks in April and a couple this month, Aug other things. Winter I wasn't well


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Sep 2014)

I initially set myself a target of 1,000 miles for this year, I'm now at 1,530 miles so will try and do 2,000.
my av ascent is 57.116ft per mile.


----------



## morrisman (30 Sep 2014)

Back from a fab long weekend in Vienna* with Darling Daughter and have got bike back from LBS after its warranty rear wheel fettling. Been out for a 16 miler making this month a very poor 264 miles due to holidays/work commitments. But on the upside got a real bargain on Giant Rapid 3 for my replacement Winter bike, picking it up tomorrow 

_*If you have never visited Vienna I very much recommend it, lovely city, lovely people._


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

I have to take it back about Bryton and fit files they did upload in the end though I think it took a while.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> I initially set myself a target of 1,000 miles for this year, I'm now at 1,530 miles so will try and do 2,000.
> my av ascent is 57.116ft per mile.


My avg is about 37-38ft/mile but as you have seen I have options of a bit hilly or a bit flat.


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> My avg is about 37-38ft/mile but as you have seen I have options of a bit hilly or a bit flat.


I don't blame you Nigel for riding flat routes, I did ride a flat route once last year in Lincolnshire, the only hill on that route was a bridge going over a river, I was riding with my Dad and rides slower than I do lol so still got a crap av speed


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2014)

I don't even look at speed because its so embarrassingly slow. I use rhe excuse, I stop a lot and take photos.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

@Big_Dave I only do them, as weight loss thing, as I can usually keep my HR down, but as its a little high (lack of exercise ), possibly 1/4kg since Sat, i say this as I haven't eaten much to be honest.
I was in N. Lincs a while back, never again through choice, you were looking for them bridges just to break it up a bit.


----------



## moo (30 Sep 2014)

September has ended with 940 miles and 3 imperial centuries - best month so far for me. Those 3 combined were 331 miles, 13,727 feet @ 17.9mph avg - only 41.5ft/mile so relatively flat.

I think I'm ready to give those surrey hills a crack at some point. I just don't like having to cycle 30 miles through central London to get there.


One thing I've really taken on board recently are cold baths after a long ride. I know the science is still split on this, but for me I've noticed a distinct improvement in recovery time. Before I'd be in a lot of pain walking up the 10% hill outside my house. Now I simply feel a tightness in the muscles.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I don't even look at speed because its so embarrassingly slow. I use rhe excuse, I stop a lot and take photos.


I doesn't matter how fast you are, you ride how you want, apart from @Supersuperleeds hes lost the plot I think.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

moo said:


> September has ended with 940 miles and 3 imperial centuries - best month so far for me. Those 3 combined were 331 miles, 13,727 feet @ 17.9mph avg - only 41.5ft/mile so relatively flat.
> 
> I think I'm ready to give those surrey hills a crack at some point. I just don't like having to cycle 30 miles through central London to get there.
> 
> ...


This might just be because of your increased fitness, when i was riding more I June/July no matter how hard i worked (you could i wasn't working hard enough) i never felt being sore in the legs, and I dont do anything special in the way of diet or other exercise stretches ect


----------



## moo (30 Sep 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> This might just be because of your increased fitness, when i was riding more I June/July no matter how hard i worked (you could i wasn't working hard enough) i never felt being sore in the legs, and I dont do anything special in the way of diet or other exercise stretches ect



Possibly, as I say the science appears unsettled on the effect of cold baths. I will say this tho, for the first 10 minutes after taking one your legs are so numb they feel fresh enough to get back on the bike


----------



## Big_Dave (30 Sep 2014)

@welsh dragon I do whatever speed I am comfortable with, and that's all that matters to me


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> @welsh dragon I do whatever speed I am comfortable with, and that's all that matters to me




Welcome to the club


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2014)

Monthly summary
480 miles, second best monthly total
13713 feet climbed - average
Average speed 15.5 mph - definitely fastest average.

Highlight is the 87.8 mile ride last Friday


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

@Stonechat you beat me this months, but this is basically just two weeks as I was in bed for one and almost house bound for another.







200 of those miles in the last seven days.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (30 Sep 2014)

and my quarterly, not formatted this yet.


----------



## RWright (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn I think a few of us have had a poor year really.



I am a lot below last year. I don't remember what my goal was for this year but I know I am going to miss it by a lot. I am feeling better just doing the one hour rides and hope to increase it a little for October, I think I will be able to spend more time riding and doing other exercises, at least I hope I can.

I got right around 350 miles in for September. I am still liking the evening/night rides on the unopened highway but I may alter my track this month to add a couple of miles. It is just so stress free that it is hard for me to not ride out there. No cars, no dogs, just me and the wildlife...but that includes quite a few flying bugs at least for now. The weather may get rid of a lot of them in the next month or so.

I see some really nice rides from a lot of y'all. Nice work.  I haven't done any longer rides lately but I feel like I will get in a few soon.... but I did find
a nice pair of diagonal cutting pliers on my ride this evening.


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Oct 2014)

My statistics don't match up to those some of you are doing but I am very pleased with them nevertheless. I started riding in December, very slowly and only 2 miles, 3 months after heart bypass surgery. This year I have ridden 1,199 miles and climbed 19,626 ft. My average speed hasn't changed much, being around 10 mph. My target was to do 2,000 miles this year. I don't think I'm going to quite make it, but you never know.


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> My statistics don't match up to those some of you are doing but I am very pleased with them nevertheless. I started riding in December, very slowly and only 2 miles, 3 months after heart bypass surgery. This year I have ridden 1,199 miles and climbed 19,626 ft. My average speed hasn't changed much, being around 10 mph. My target was to do 2,000 miles this year. I don't think I'm going to quite make it, but you never know.


Good for you, at least you are out and about, Change your target to 1,500 miles, it's a pretty respectable mileage to achieve after heart surgery, and maybe next year do your 2,000. Well done so far


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

@RWright I have had a few unexpected meals whilst out recently, possibly why I felt better on last nights ride than during the day.
@Effyb4 as @Big_Dave says not many do that mileage after a bypass, it surly can only help make your heart stronger for next year, just doing regular excercise is best not so much how far or how fast, but just keep things working, last winter I did very little my performance dropped a bit but never to the point I couldn't do any of the rides I did and the hills were never as bad as when I started June 2012, my average speed this year so far compared with last year is only 0.4mph faster at 15.4mph and the max average speed on any ride is actually slower. I managed a ride at over 17mph last year this year I haven't.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright I have had a few unexpected meals whilst out recently, possibly why I felt better on last nights ride than during the day.
> @Effyb4 as @Big_Dave says not many do that mileage after a bypass, it surly can only help make your heart stronger for next year, just doing regular excercise is best not so much how far or how fast, but just keep things working, last winter I did very little my performance dropped a bit but never to the point I couldn't do any of the rides I did and the hills were never as bad as when I started June 2012, my average speed this year so far compared with last year is only 0.4mph faster at 15.4mph and the max average speed on any ride is actually slower. I managed a ride at over 17mpg last year this year I haven't.


Mind you, you are half a century old now!  .............and, come May, I will be nearer 60 than 50 so I don't think we do too bad.


----------



## Studley (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @RWright I have had a few unexpected meals whilst out recently, possibly why I felt better on last nights ride than during the day.
> @Effyb4 as @Big_Dave says not many do that mileage after a bypass, it surly can only help make your heart stronger for next year, just doing regular excercise is best not so much how far or how fast, but just keep things working, last winter I did very little my performance dropped a bit but never to the point I couldn't do any of the rides I did and the hills were never as bad as when I started June 2012, my average speed this year so far compared with last year is only 0.4mph faster at 15.4mph and the max average speed on any ride is actually slower. I managed a ride at over 17mpg last year this year I haven't.


 
Were you running on super unleaded ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

Studley said:


> Were you running on super unleaded ?


corrected


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> corrected


4 star tasted so much better you know... remember those days when petrol stations had that really nice smell!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I doesn't matter how fast you are, you ride how you want, apart from @Supersuperleeds hes lost the plot I think.



I've not lost the plot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> My statistics don't match up to those some of you are doing but I am very pleased with them nevertheless. I started riding in December, very slowly and only 2 miles, 3 months after heart bypass surgery. This year I have ridden 1,199 miles and climbed 19,626 ft. My average speed hasn't changed much, being around 10 mph. My target was to do 2,000 miles this year. I don't think I'm going to quite make it, but you never know.



Good for you, as I always say targets are very personal and somebodies 2,000 mile target can be infinitely harder than someone's 10,000 mile target


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good for you, as I always say targets are very personal and somebodies 2,000 mile target can be infinitely harder than someone's 10,000 mile target


is that what you are aiming for this year then?


----------



## Learnincurve (1 Oct 2014)

Rest day, it's lovely out and I'm doing housework  On the plus side I'll get a guilt free ride tomorrow. Also I'm swapping bikes round, ridegback hybrid is so filthy it's effecting the gears something chronic and I've had to order the tools and products to sort it out. Mountain bike comes out of the shed and the trail/winter tyres go on the audux. 

The latter is because I can't learn the riding position and braking on the roads near me, the flater road is a A road and the B roads are just treacherously hilly "aww really, another 15% gradient just for me? Really Derbyshire you shouldn't have, what a treat". Once I can ride on the trail and learn how the bike steers and handles without fear of wobbling into HGVs/black cars/new 4x4s I'll be as fine on the roads as I am with flat bars.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> is that what you are aiming for this year then?



12,000 was my original target, I couldn't remember how to change the sig, so I left it as 10,000


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 12,000 was my original target, I couldn't remember how to change the sig, so I left it as 10,000



keep it in a notepad format on your computer... delete old from signature, edit mine to your name, your quota and put text back in to signature...

Your original post said 10,000 *miles* btw! which was the bit I was asking about... (even I have accepted defeat and changed my target to 10,000km!)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> is that what you are aiming for this year then?


I think @Supersuperleeds is aiming to cycle the distance around the world in a year. or nay on dam it 

I don't know Emma 2,000 Km's is still possible, I need to 1,600 miles for the 6,000, I am looking to do that, 1,200 miles shouldn't be beyond you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think @Supersuperleeds is aiming to cycle the distance around the world in a year. or nay on dam it
> 
> I don't know Emma 2,000 Km's is still possible, I need to 1,600 miles for the 6,000, I am looking to do that, 1,200 miles shouldn't be beyond you.



I've done Pole to Pole already, don't think I could manage 25,000 miles in a year, 18 months maybe


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> keep it in a notepad format on your computer... delete old from signature, edit mine to your name, your quota and put text back in to signature...
> 
> Your original post said 10,000 *miles* btw! which was the bit I was asking about... (even I have accepted defeat and changed my target to 10,000km!)



Cheers, I meant miles


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think @Supersuperleeds is aiming to cycle the distance around the world in a year. or nay on dam it
> 
> I don't know Emma 2,000 Km's is still possible, I need to 1,600 miles for the 6,000, I am looking to do that, 1,200 miles shouldn't be beyond you.


I upped my target from the original 5,500 km that it was to 10,000km for this year... if I get my ass out of this chair it is more than feasible, but in the last 2 weeks I have only covered 20km! and some of that was on foot pushing the thing home! Currently have to work on my CV... thinking about getting back to work at least part time - need to earn some money so I can go back off around the world again... and my CV is +10 years out of date and I need to work out the waffle behind ditching my job and going off to cycle around the world.... plus the last 2 years of recovering from ... and somehow I can't remember the names or versions of some of the software I used to manage - sadly I probably need to work it out again and get back up to date! <YUCK> just the thought is horrible...


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2014)

Usual Chertsey jaunt, with some cadence exercises, did 18.6 miles @16.8 mph
Average cadence 94
Elevation 390 ft which is too high but I'll take it as its usually too low
http://www.strava.com/activities/201827632


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

@Supersuperleeds 
Projection for the year 19,797 at your current rate, 14 1/2 months.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've done Pole to Pole already, don't think I could manage 25,000 miles in a year, 18 months maybe


Erm.......what happened to probably doing less and maybe doing some fishing!  Changed your mind already?


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2014)

I don't have long term targets but sometimes make up short term ones


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Usual Chertsey jaunt, with some cadence exercises, did 18.6 miles @16.8 mph
> Average cadence 94
> Elevation 390 ft which is too high but I'll take it as its usually too low
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201827632


I tend to get a higher figure on Strava with the 705 than the corrected rwgps, though it is close usually.

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I have times where I have done much the same, as for C.V. mine really is none existent, either the company's I have worked for no longer exist or in the last case unlikely to get a reference, own fault ect.......
That was seven years ago


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

at least the last place I worked for was a school - they generally survive. the previous employer was taken over within 6 months of me being made redundant, the one prior to that no longer exists and the part of the army I worked for prior to that well that needs little guessing either! How anyone will ever get a reference for me is beyond me!  working on the waffle as we speak...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Erm.......what happened to probably doing less and maybe doing some fishing!  Changed your mind already?



That's next year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Supersuperleeds
> Projection for the year 19,797 at your current rate, 14 1/2 months.



I will slow down over the next few months and I had a really big July (I think) when I did over 2,000 miles in the month, so there is no chance of me hitting 19,000 miles.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I will slow down over the next few months and I had a really big July (I think) when I did over 2,000 miles in the month, so there is no chance of me hitting 19,000 miles.


that ticker still needs adjustment!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that ticker still needs adjustment!



Maybe next year


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

@Supersuperleeds 1,650 a month


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Oct 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Rest day, it's lovely out and I'm doing housework  On the plus side I'll get a guilt free ride tomorrow. Also I'm swapping bikes round, ridegback hybrid is so filthy it's effecting the gears something chronic and I've had to order the tools and products to sort it out. Mountain bike comes out of the shed and the trail/winter tyres go on the audux.
> 
> The latter is because I can't learn the riding position and braking on the roads near me, *the flater road is a A road and the B roads are just treacherously hilly "aww really, another 15% gradient just for me? Really Derbyshire you shouldn't have, what a treat".* Once I can ride on the trail and learn how the bike steers and handles without fear of wobbling into HGVs/black cars/new 4x4s I'll be as fine on the roads as I am with flat bars.



I feel your pain brother!! (Edit) Sister lol


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Oct 2014)

Had a lovely ride with a friend today. We rode to a local wildlife centre. I did a total of 32 miles, but my stupid garmin turned itself off on the way home and I have a strange total of 3 trips, which don't add up to 32 miles. 
http://www.strava.com/activities/201862219
http://www.strava.com/activities/201862231
http://www.strava.com/activities/201862212


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Oct 2014)

@Big_Dave I might well change my target to 1500 miles, then I will be pleased if (when?) I go over it. Better than to be disappointed at not meeting a goal.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Had a lovely ride with a friend today. We rode to a local wildlife centre. I did a total of 32 miles, but my stupid garmin turned itself off on the way home and I have a strange total of 3 trips, which don't add up to 32 miles.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201862219
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201862231
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201862212


Well done. It's nice when you actually have a destination rather than just riding around.


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 Having a nice coffee stop is one of the main reasons for our rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done. It's nice when you actually have a *destination *rather than just riding around.


Always got one of them HOME.


----------



## Learnincurve (1 Oct 2014)

@Effyb4 I would work out average speed and manually add that to strava if I were you, you won't get full stats but it will count towards your total.


----------



## cyclingclueless (1 Oct 2014)

Nigel that is true; home as the ultimate destination, but is nice to try and strike out somewhere new you wouldn't have considered in the car.. think partly due to fact its the effort involved in getting there makes you appreciate it, as well as what you see on the way. CAKE also helps!! Mean I would never have known bout them tunnels if i went to Market Harborough by car, but they were a unique experience by cycling!! 

well done Effy, 34 miles in a day is great. I'm planning my next long distance to try hit 50 miles mark. hehehe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

@cyclingclueless seriously I have seen most of the roads round here in all weathers and times of day, I personally would find it quite a struggle mentally to go much further than 3-4 hours riding, I am out sometimes longer but only because I touch friendly bases. I do have other destinations like the group on Fridays errands when the O.H. needs them ect...
I struggle to find roads I haven't been down, though did get a few new ones this week, even if they were through an estate.
I am somewhere middle left of all this spaghetti and none of that is any more than 25 miles as the crow flies. The red are new roads this year, blue what I did last year and pink the year before.






But many of my rides just take me over the same roads, though not always the same course.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> Had a lovely ride with a friend today. We rode to a local wildlife centre. I did a total of 32 miles, but my stupid garmin turned itself off on the way home and I have a strange total of 3 trips, which don't add up to 32 miles.
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201862219
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201862231
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201862212


I ended up with three files yesterday, my main ride about what you did there, then when I got home I realised I need 47 mins or so to reach 100hrs for the quarter, so off I went and did that, felt better on that ride than the one in the afternoon, then having calculated wrong towards my eddington no. I had to go and do a further 0.24 (well I a did 2.25)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

cyclingclueless said:


> Nigel that is true; home as the ultimate destination, but is nice to try and strike out somewhere new you wouldn't have considered in the car.. think partly due to fact its the effort involved in getting there makes you appreciate it, as well as what you see on the way. CAKE also helps!! Mean I would never have known bout them tunnels if i went to Market Harborough by car, but they were a unique experience by cycling!!
> 
> well done Effy, 34 miles in a day is great. I'm planning my next long distance to try hit *50 miles mark*. hehehe.


No doubt you will do it


----------



## moo (1 Oct 2014)

Just got back from another century, making it 2 in 3 days with a 30 mile recovery spin yesterday. Was a little slower than I'd have liked, so probably need at least 2 days recovery between centuries. Looking down at the Garmin to see grade exceeding 10% on many occasions was greated with a verbal "you gotta be kidding me" 

http://www.strava.com/activities/201992667


----------



## Big_Dave (1 Oct 2014)

I did 49.8 miles today (didn't look at the mileage when I got off the bike  Doh!!) another ride to Bakewell, steady ride today, and felt loads better for it, although very little difference in my av.Speed and a few PR's as well. 

http://app.strava.com/activities/201875631


----------



## morrisman (1 Oct 2014)

Three rides today all relatively short but it was such a nice day. Last two on my new Giant Rapid that I picked up this afternoon to replace my old Dawes hybrid for my winter bike.







Rides really nicely and quite fast as well 

http://www.strava.com/activities/201995021


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Oct 2014)

Never thought about putting the battery pack there.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> Just got back from another century, making it 2 in 3 days with a 30 mile recovery spin yesterday. Was a little slower than I'd have liked, so probably need at least 2 days recovery between centuries. Looking down at the Garmin to see grade exceeding 10% on many occasions was greated with a verbal "you gotta be kidding me"
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/201992667


Another one!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2014)

Oooer, only 3 degrees out there at the moment. Thought it felt a bit chilly. Better have a wee spin though as tomorrow is strong wind and very wet.


----------



## Learnincurve (2 Oct 2014)

MTB is ready to go riding on  I cleaned this 'un before it went in the shed for the summer holidays and the difference with how the gears don't hiss and spit at me is embarrassing.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooer, only 3 degrees out there at the moment. Thought it felt a bit chilly. Better have a wee spin though as tomorrow is strong wind and very wet.


really, so mild here, about 16 and if cycling right now would be in shorts


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooer, only 3 degrees out there at the moment. Thought it felt a bit chilly. Better have a wee spin though as tomorrow is strong wind and very wet.


Typical being Friday


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Oct 2014)

cool enough for my winter longs and sleeves here today as well.. nothing mild about it. condensation on the ground floor windows this morning. Apparently it is 6C now at nearly 9am... don't know what it fell to during the night but the summer weight quilt was pulled up over the autumn weight quilt to make a winter weight 13tog quilt...

just trying to bully myself into getting out and at least testing the indexing after having to replace the rear gear cable during the week.... problem is I am not very good at bullying anyone let alone myself!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

The Creeping Virginia is going red this last week, so Autumn is here, I did notice a change early Sept with a few leaves whilst out.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2014)

Its quite cool here, but hopefully the sun will soon warm things up a bit.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2014)

Well, don't know how accurate the Garmin temperature sensor is but the minimum, presumably when I set out, was 35.6 so pretty chilly. Tried some hills though so soon warmed up! Crikey, losing a lot of my cv fitness plus putting on around ten pounds doesn't half make the hills hard work 
Sun's out now though so should be nice for walking the pooch.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Oct 2014)

gear cable replacement seems OK... well replacing the cable is a doddle... but the good news is that the gears are working so now I seem to have run out of excuses and will just have to accept I have none left to stop me going.... definitely long fingered gloves morning here though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Never thought about putting the battery pack there.



I have mine in a triangle frame back, has the added benefit of another layer of protection from water, plus there is room for keys and my phone as well if I aren't using a rucksack.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I have mine in a triangle frame back, has the added benefit of another layer of protection from water, plus there is room for keys and my phone as well if I aren't using a rucksack.


I have thought about that, my batteries are sealed with insulation tape, just never occurred to me to use the case and top tube as support.


----------



## Dom_500 (2 Oct 2014)

So i have been convinced to do a 62 mile ride at the end of October, however my longest ride so far is about 30. I am going to try and do a bigger distance for the next 2 weekends and hopefully clock 50miles.

is there any essential that i need to consider for longer rides? I have been suggested that i should invest in some chamois cream?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

Dom_500 said:


> So i have been convinced to do a 62 mile ride at the end of September, however my longest ride so far is about 30. I am going to try and do a bigger distance for the next 2 weekends and hopefully clock 50miles.
> 
> is there any essential that i need to consider for longer rides? I have been suggested that i should invest in some chamois cream?


I think you've missed it, unless you mean next year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

I can make this







Weigh in at 7.957Kg with what I have, plus a few things like cables and seat clamp and chain, so possible under 8.5Kg
Their double Tiagra comes in at 8.84Kg's

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPXRT58ALUTIA/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-tiagra-road-bike

I forgot brakes so up to another 500grms


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

Dom_500 said:


> So i have been convinced to do a 62 mile ride at the end of September, however my longest ride so far is about 30. I am going to try and do a bigger distance for the next 2 weekends and hopefully clock 50miles.
> 
> is there any essential that i need to consider for longer rides? I have been suggested that i should invest in some chamois cream?


Ride as much and as far as you can over the next two weeks ease up in the week leading to the event, rest the day or two before, ensure you eat well.


----------



## Dom_500 (2 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Ride as much and as far as you can over the next two weeks ease up in the week leading to the event, rest the day or two before, ensure you eat well.


i meant October, the year is passing me by.

I plan to get as much in as possible and some sessions on the turbo to prepare


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

@Dom_500 it does us all , I use petroleum jelly/e45 type stuff.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Oct 2014)

@Dom_500 I use sudocream ! Before my first 100k sportive my longest ride was 30 miles, just ease up two days before and rest, then enjoy the ride. Don't forget to drink plenty all the way round.


----------



## BrianEvesham (2 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I can make this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always liked the look of these bikes, would love to see one in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2014)

Dom_500 said:


> So i have been convinced to do a 62 mile ride at the end of October, however my longest ride so far is about 30. I am going to try and do a bigger distance for the next 2 weekends and hopefully clock 50miles.
> 
> is there any essential that i need to consider for longer rides? I have been suggested that i should invest in some chamois cream?


Never used anything
Don't have any problems
In fact in the old days with leather saddle and with no padded shorts, I got numb nether regions, but quite OK now. Still think I might benefit from a better saddle


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> Never used anything
> Don't have any problems
> In fact in the old days with leather saddle and with no padded shorts, I got numb nether regions, but quite OK now. Still think I might benefit from a better saddle


Suffering a bit myself again. Felt rubbed raw this morning! Just put a saddle back on with a cut out again. Supposed to be very wet and windy tomorrow anyway so maybe a day off will help too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> @Dom_500 I use sudocream ! Before my first 100k sportive my longest ride was 30 miles, just ease up two days before and rest, then enjoy the ride. Don't forget to drink plenty all the way round.



Another vote for Sudocrem.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I've always liked the look of these bikes, would love to see one in the flesh, so to speak.


Well it will be awhile, but maybe next year. Just stripped a thread for my rack, short term fix a bolt on the inside just enough clearance once filled down a little, I will make a bit thinner later, but need to return a lens to a friend, which is why the frame will be some time yet as I need a new lens, It might be easier to try and save for a complete bike, then transfer the shifters and mechs over with the chainset, but that won't happen next year as I would need a new tiagra triple shifter and a new chainset, so need to find a more permanent solution to the thread, it may be that once I have the nut right the rack may have to be permanent apart from maintenance


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

and who knows what Shimano will be doing with Tiagra next year, as I think with Sora last year and 105 this, Tiagra may be due an update next, and will it go 11sp and just double like the 105 or will it take the form of the current 105 shifters hidden cables but stay 10sp with a triple.


----------



## Effyb4 (2 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 it's good to see you back on the bike


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> @Mo1959 it's good to see you back on the bike


Thanks.  Will take a while to regain full fitness and not sure I will ever be very confident at faster speeds/downhills now but it doesn't matter I suppose. I just want to enjoy the fresh air and the feeling of fitness/wellbeing the cycling brings without putting any pressure on myself worrying about distance and speed.


----------



## Learnincurve (2 Oct 2014)

Allowed myself a small Yesssssss. Split today's 10 mile ride into 3 so it would be easier to analyse and deliberately rode at a normal pace without pushing it or dawdling on four segments that I haven't not dawdled on for a while. PRs. Still pretty much average to 2/3 from the top but average I'm fine with.


----------



## Justinslow (2 Oct 2014)

Dom_500 said:


> So i have been convinced to do a 62 mile ride at the end of October, however my longest ride so far is about 30. I am going to try and do a bigger distance for the next 2 weekends and hopefully clock 50miles.
> 
> is there any essential that i need to consider for longer rides? I have been suggested that i should invest in some chamois cream?



Just a good build up of longish rides and correctly set up bike will help, by that I mean I set my seat slightly too high for me and the ride was agony! Keep moving around - standing up on the pedals, changing your grip on the bars etc etc. I'm doing my first 100 mile sportive on Sunday, my last ride was 71 miles last Sunday and it's taken until today (Thursday) for my right leg to ease up (pulled muscle) so big milages need to be respected as they can hurt! I'm hoping to get out tomorrow night for a gentle 20 or so as a last warm up. I've not had issues with chaffing but I did go out last time without under crackers and now I'm definetly a convert! 
Are you using the ventura? How are you getting on with it?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (2 Oct 2014)

Lots more progress here. Well done folks. 

I managed to get out again this morning. Leg held up quite well, although I was still using my compression garment to support the swelling, so I reckon I should be ok to ride on Sunday and not just be cheerleader for lovely hubby. 

Isn't it lovely for October?

Keep up the good work


----------



## Kev.1995 (2 Oct 2014)

Haven't posted here for a while now, I'm back at uni and it turns out Sheffield is very hilly, true to its word. Here's today's ride! http://www.strava.com/activities/202348806


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 Glad you are back out there - probably sent a shudder through the local sheep population. 

How's your metalwork holding up?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Oct 2014)

First ride for 16 days due to bad back - went ok as well. Was a bit wary going uphill but all seemed fine.

15.36 miles

13.86 av' mph

945' elevation gain - 61.52'/mile

Bit dark in the lanes now with the low afternoon sun - quite hard to see anything at times esp' the guy dressed in black on a black touring bike who I overtook at one point.

Ditched my shorts in favour of my toasty 'longs'. The world breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Mo1959 Glad you are back out there - probably sent a shudder through the local sheep population.
> 
> How's your metalwork holding up?


Thanks. I'll get a better idea next Wednesday when I see the surgeon and probably get an X-ray. There's still certain movements that are a bit stiff and painful but hopefully it will still carry on improving yet.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

Road back from my friends house down dark lanes at 15.58mph for 10 miles @ 39ft/mile, wonders of a T6 light, shorts, but arm warmers, mind you not the first time they have been on this summer.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Oct 2014)

I can now split my daily total down into separate rides







The 2.87 miles is the short way home from his house.


----------



## User32269 (2 Oct 2014)

Hi. Probably bit late posting this but returned to cycling just over a year ago in my late 40's after 20+ years. Got a Diamondback Chinook mountain bike from guy on Gumtree who had just fallen of it and wanted to swap for half set of golf clubs I had. Pootled about on it then decided to register for 50 mile ride of the roses charity ride. Still smoking 20 a day and having ridden no more than 20 miler. Suprised myself by finishing in 4 hours and making into work next day! Did the 75 mile one this year on same heavy old bike...nearly killed me! Still trying to work out the moral of this tale?


----------



## morrisman (2 Oct 2014)

Just ridden back from morris practice, 8 miles between 22:45 and 23:25 in long sleeved top and shorts, fabulous riding weather, temperature still above 10C. I really like riding at night especially because motorists seem to give you more room and I find hill climbing easier at night, I think its down to not being able to see the hills stretching out in front for ever


----------



## puffinbilly (3 Oct 2014)

morrisman said:


> Just back from morris practice 8 miles between 22:45 and 23:25 in long sleeved top



That's one hell of a morris dance! 

Good to see you back @Mo1959 - did the doc give you the all clear to resume cycling? Like the bit about perhaps never feeling confident at speed/downhills again -give it a few months or even rides and the confidence comes flooding back.Just when I'd probably caught you mileage wise - just up to 4070 for the year - away you go again over the hills.

My mileage last month fell shortt of my first 1000 mile target - the bike gave up the ghost on Saturday with the back wheel deciding to collapse with several loud gunshots of spokes breaking - so topped out at 850ish.


----------



## bloodlett (3 Oct 2014)

just got my bike a trek fx 7,4 disk today started attaching all my goodies lights, trunk bag, computer etc. tomorrow after work I will install the clip less pedals and set up my cleats Saturday hoping for my first ride the last time I was on a bike we called them 10 speeds  if I can do 1 mile on this break in ride I will be


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2014)

User32269 said:


> Hi. Probably bit late posting this but returned to cycling just over a year ago in my late 40's after 20+ years. Got a Diamondback Chinook mountain bike from guy on Gumtree who had just fallen of it and wanted to swap for half set of golf clubs I had. Pootled about on it then decided to register for 50 mile ride of the roses charity ride. Still smoking 20 a day and having ridden no more than 20 miler. Suprised myself by finishing in 4 hours and making into work next day! Did the 75 mile one this year on same heavy old bike...nearly killed me! Still trying to work out the moral of this tale?


Well done you. The moral of the tale.........just keep turning the pedals no matter your age, fitness levels or type of bike  Some of my most enjoyable rides have been pootling around on my hybrid type bikes.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Well the chain didn't seem to catch on the nut, but then it was only very slight anyway and any amount of small force would see the chain past, still need to sort it and make sure it passes with out catching as it will put unnecessary wear on the chain somewhere it wasn't designed for it, it the mean time, I will have change from the middle to the outer before I get down as far as the 12th providing I remember


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2014)

bloodlett said:


> just got my bike a trek fx 7,4 disk today started attaching all my goodies lights, trunk bag, computer etc. tomorrow after work I will install the clip less pedals and set up my cleats Saturday hoping for my first ride the last time I was on a bike we called them 10 speeds  if I can do 1 mile on this break in ride I will be



Have fun - I can remember "10 Speed Racers" as well - there's a few 'mature' riders here.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the chain didn't seem to catch on the nut, but then it was only very slight anyway and any amount of small force would see the chain past, still need to sort it and make sure it passes with out catching as it will put unnecessary wear on the chain somewhere it wasn't designed for it, it the mean time, I will have change from the middle to the outer before I get down as far as the 12th providing I remember


Hmmm, not sure I understood any of that as usual 
Wet and windy here today, plus my undercarriage needs to recover so a day off methinks. In fact, the upcoming week or so doesn't look very promising so might not be much riding.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have fun - I can remember "10 Speed Racers" as well - there's a few 'mature' riders here.


Wotcha talkin' about


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

@Mo1959 previous post



Nigelnaturist said:


> Well it will be awhile, but maybe next year. *Just stripped a thread for my rack*, short term fix a bolt on the inside just enough clearance once filled down a little, I will make a bit thinner later, but need to return a lens to a friend, which is why the frame will be some time yet as I need a new lens, It might be easier to try and save for a complete bike, then transfer the shifters and mechs over with the chainset, but that won't happen next year as I would need a new tiagra triple shifter and a new chainset, so need to find a more permanent solution to the thread, it may be that once I have the nut right the rack may have to be permanent apart from maintenance



12th being my smallest rear gear where the chain might catch going back upto the 13th


----------



## stevey (3 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wotcha talkin' about



Think he means people who have been riding a long time....


----------



## Dan87 (3 Oct 2014)

i've been commuting to work on my fixed on and off since April now. progressing well and working my legs more at the gym. need to work on the fitness side of things so i don't get as gassed so easy whilst riding. then slowly work up to doing more lengthy rides.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Oct 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Have fun - I can remember "10 Speed Racers" as well - there's a few 'mature' riders here.


Ahhh, The old "racers" what an era!!, although an old school friend of mine had a 10 speed Raleigh chopper, only one I have ever seen even to this day, not that they handled well enough to have 10 gears, they where bad enough on 3 speed lol


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Oct 2014)

Fitted a new charge scoop saddle last week and I'm still struggling to get it adjusted right.

http://www.strava.com/activities/202632871
Still warm and sunny here in Evesham.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wotcha talkin' about



I think he is calling you old Mo, go get him


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think he is calling you old Mo, go get him




I think your a trouble maker


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Oct 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think your a trouble maker


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


>




Mmmmm.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the chain didn't seem to catch on the nut, but then it was only very slight anyway and any amount of small force would see the chain past, still need to sort it and make sure it passes with out catching as it will put unnecessary wear on the chain somewhere it wasn't designed for it, it the mean time, I will have change from the middle to the outer before I get down as far as the 12th providing I remember


Can you fit a countersink screw from the inside (with the wheel out) and have the nut on the outside?


----------



## Ciar (3 Oct 2014)

Latest update, i can now do 4 days of commuting a week every week and generally recover much quicker, weight is still coming off so that's all good, best part is my commute in yesterday morning put me to a total of 2000m for the year, so to say the least a tad chuffed


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2014)

Ciar said:


> Latest update, i can now do 4 days of commuting a week every week and generally recover much quicker, weight is still coming off so that's all good, best part is my commute in yesterday morning put me to a total of 2000m for the year, so to say the least a tad chuffed



Top stuff!


----------



## Stonechat (3 Oct 2014)

Went out this afternoon
Had planned a route and exported it onto Garmin
When I went to select the route, I had used that name before!

Selected one the the routes and random and eventually realised it was the wrong one
I more or less made it up from there
The routes were pretty similar despite that
PLanned route was 35 miles and 1477 feet





Actaul route was 34.4 miles and1017 feet, but as Strava always robs feet problably similar
One bit of the route I changed as roadworks finished on the way home
Also some of the route though appearing similar I did a different way round!





Amazed at how true to my route I kept despite going the other way round!!
THe one thing was I gave myself a couple of tougher climbs doing it this way

http://www.strava.com/activities/202710656
Nice weather still here, shorts and s/s jersey

So 34.4 miles with 1014 feet @ 15.5 mph
As I am supposed to be tapering off I suppose that is not too hard

P.S. Annoying thying is that my HR strap/monitor has more or less packed up
I did replace battery, but unless there is a connection problem in strap, it will need to be replaced


----------



## Stonechat (3 Oct 2014)

Ciar said:


> Latest update, i can now do 4 days of commuting a week every week and generally recover much quicker, weight is still coming off so that's all good, best part is my commute in yesterday morning put me to a total of 2000m for the year, so to say the least a tad chuffed


Glad you are getting the miles in


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Well I managed 5 miles this morning @ 17mph, then two rides this aft one of 20 miles 14.8mph and one of 9.48 miles @ 14.5mpg, still managed 15.01mpg overall total of 40ft a mile.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Can you fit a countersink screw from the inside (with the wheel out) and have the nut on the outside?


What I might do is reverse the bolt & nut as the head is quite small, only problem that way is if it comes undone and if the bolt comes out it is likely to jam the chain/cassette however this is only a small chance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

As far as I am aware this is only the 2nd time i have done this in sub 18mins moving time.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> What I might do is reverse the bolt & nut as the head is quite small, only problem that way is if it comes undone and if the bolt comes out it is likely to jam the chain/cassette however this is only a small chance.


A Nyloc nut should be more than ok, or use thread lock.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Ok I got 8 p.b's on this not surprised by some because of the wind, what I was surprised at was this 2nd http://www.strava.com/activities/202752742/segments/4774177543 as I really seemed to struggle up it. ok over a min slower than my best, but the bike was a little heavier and I have only done it 5 times.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> As far as I am aware this is only the 2nd time i have done this in sub 18mins moving time.
> View attachment 58084


Well done Nigel, I need about 8 miles to get warmed up lol, The one thing that annoys me with strava, if you do a segment like that and get held up at a junction the wait time still counts in a record instead of just moving time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

And just to show how strong that wind was for the last 6 miles I only average 13.6mph on this mainly downhill bit.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> Well done Nigel, I need about 8 miles to get warmed up lol, The one thing that annoys me with strava, if you do a segment like that and get held up at a junction the wait time still counts in a record instead of just moving time.


Thanks, I know thats why i had to go through the other times, I did think it might have been my best, but seems I did do it quicker once, as for the ride as you might have seen, down hill then a 100ft or so climb, then its pretty much down hill, with a gentle raise through the middle section. there are eight traffic lights plus two pedestrian, five (2 mini) roundabouts and three junctions at which i have to join the more major road, and two zebra's one with a 100 yards of the end.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Big_Dave said:


> A Nyloc nut should be more than ok, or use thread lock.


My nuts don't usually come lose, marbles maybe, but I know what you mean, just peeved at the hassle it will now be to remove the rack, I think it was just fatigue overtime I can see why I stripped them, as they or on and off quite often.
I might actually be able to do it with the wheel in situ I will look later.


----------



## Big_Dave (3 Oct 2014)

I use a torque wrench, or I have the same problem, my tight usually ends in one of two ways, stripped or snapped


----------



## Trevor_P (3 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wotcha talkin' about


As if


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2014)

Well ladies and gents. It looks like autumn is finally here for a lot of us. I hope you have you're winter drawers at the ready., and that you've all got your winter wear all sorted out.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

I swear that sporttracks is lying about the wind this aft, no way was that headwind only 5.7mph
Top marker 4.8mph bottom 4.6





Shorts and t-shirt today.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Who needs a M.T.B. to go off roading.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Oct 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well ladies and gents. It looks like autumn is finally here for a lot of us. I hope you have you're winter drawers at the ready., and that you've all got your winter wear all sorted out.


don't you start... my OH was on at me this evening on our evening walk asking me if we had enough front lights... we have 2 * 400 lumen lights that are off-road lights each... not between us, each! He thought that they might not be enough, so was thinking of 2 side by side and that we should have something with different battery options - don't know what he has been drinking - must be at work.... for the last 2 years I have commuted to my parents using 1 of these lights on unlit roads at night without any issues... OK I needed 2 of them because the battery life is not long enough for a return journey commute of 44 miles with the lights on all the time, but still, why does he suddenly think I need to be (or he needs to be) running 2 of them side by side? Its an Exposure Joystick for off-road mountain biking designed to light up the world and it is exceptionally good at lighting up the world BY ITSELF... it doesn't not need to be 2 of them simultaneously...

sorry rant over... suddenly he wants to spend money again and I hate spending money.... yet when I point out that he needs a new bike, he does not want to spend money and says it will last him a touch longer yet  AHHHHHHHH men...... OK maybe the rant is over now....


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't you start... my OH was on at me this evening on our evening walk asking me if we had enough front lights... we have 2 * 400 lumen lights that are off-road lights each... not between us, each! He thought that they might not be enough, so was thinking of 2 side by side and that we should have something with different battery options - don't know what he has been drinking - must be at work.... for the last 2 years I have commuted to my parents using 1 of these lights on unlit roads at night without any issues... OK I needed 2 of them because the battery life is not long enough for a return journey commute of 44 miles with the lights on all the time, but still, why does he suddenly think I need to be (or he needs to be) running 2 of them side by side? Its an Exposure Joystick for off-road mountain biking designed to light up the world and it is exceptionally good at lighting up the world BY ITSELF... it doesn't not need to be 2 of them simultaneously...
> 
> sorry rant over... suddenly he wants to spend money again and I hate spending money.... yet when I point out that he needs a new bike, he does not want to spend money and says it will last him a touch longer yet  AHHHHHHHH men...... OK maybe the rant is over now....


----------



## moo (3 Oct 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Well ladies and gents. It looks like autumn is finally here for a lot of us. I hope you have you're winter drawers at the ready., and that you've all got your winter wear all sorted out.



Sitting here right now in some winter tights. So toasty I'm debating whether to go out for my recovery ride


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2014)

moo said:


> Sitting here right now in some winter tights. So toasty I'm debating whether to go out for my recovery ride


----------



## RWright (3 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Wotcha talkin' about


I remember when my cousin got his "British Racer" as we called them. It was great. Too bad he was older than me and I was about a foot or two too short for it. It didn't stop me from riding it though. I was kind of squirrely on his gravel driveway and was worried about crashing his new bike, but once on the road I did ok. 

I haven't been out riding yet today. I am watching the weather radar. I was driving home today and saw several cyclist on the road. The only problem was that two riders, not riding together btw, were riding on the wrong side of the road, into oncoming traffic. Both of them were a little too far away and I passed them too quickly for me to yell at them and tell them to get on the right side of the road. I then get home and read my TV channel news website and see that some woman cyclist in her 50s, from Chapel Hill, lost her life today when she was hit by a car. They mentioned she was coming out of a convenience store, riding on the wrong side of the road into oncoming traffic too. It made me wish I had taken the time to say something to the guys I saw doing it.  If I had been on my bike they most certainly would have been enlightened.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Oct 2014)

Sad to hear Rocky, when do you stop though, the number I see on the wrong side or on pavements.
I am off to watch some TV, one of your shows Family Guy.


----------



## Luked1980 (3 Oct 2014)

Did 14 miles tonight. Coming off the bike each time with really bad shoulder pain

Measured the frame and it is 50cm. I am 6ft. Is this bike too small for me?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> Did 14 miles tonight. Coming off the bike each time with really bad shoulder pain
> 
> Measured the frame and it is 50cm. I am 6ft. Is this bike too small for me?


Certainly sounds a bit small. My two road bikes are 48 and 49 cms and I am only around 5' 3".


----------



## RWright (4 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> Did 14 miles tonight. Coming off the bike each time with really bad shoulder pain
> 
> Measured the frame and it is 50cm. I am 6ft. Is this bike too small for me?


It sounds small, I am 5'10" with short legs and I ride 56 and recently got a 53. The 53 seems small to me but I seem to be just a little faster on it. It also has slightly shorter cranks and narrower bars. I feel comfortable on it but I don't feel nearly as low in the drops on it. I am pretty sure a 50 would be too small for me.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2014)

Luked1980 said:


> Did 14 miles tonight. Coming off the bike each time with really bad shoulder pain
> 
> Measured the frame and it is 50cm. I am 6ft. Is this bike too small for me?


You're much taller than me but with a smaller bike


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2014)

@Nigelnaturist Yes I notice the wind when I went out normally just whizz down the roads to Chertsey Bridge - somehow I try to keep to similar pace but end up going too hard at the start of the ride
My ride on the Garmiin site has been revamped and doesn;t show the weather now
Wind seemed quite strong SSW I would guess


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (4 Oct 2014)

Just working on the list of stuff we need to take for the weekend. Anybody else doing this?

https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/involve...rtive-yorkshire?dm_i=72O,2MI6J,F44VV2,9L7FQ,1

It says it's full now, but I'm not sure how many riders there will be. We registered ages ago and are numbers 9 and 10. 

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2014)

Phoenix Lincs said:


> Just working on the list of stuff we need to take for the weekend. Anybody else doing this?
> 
> https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/involved/fundraise-events/cycling-harrogate-sportive-yorkshire?dm_i=72O,2MI6J,F44VV2,9L7FQ,1
> 
> ...


Are you doing the long or medium route? Says it is a scenic route so will help pass the miles hopefully 

Absolutely chucked it down the entire night here. It's easing off now but the roads will be very wet. Think it will be another day off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

I am 6ft, and my bike is either 57 or 59cm (57 I think if I measured it right), and I sometimes think its too small, but that might be just in the set up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

@Phoenix Lincs even the short route would give a total ride of 95.89 miles and 6024 ft, s I will give it a miss, not sure I could cope that far on the current saddle.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

Stonechat said:


> @Nigelnaturist Yes I notice the wind when I went out normally just whizz down the roads to Chertsey Bridge - somehow I try to keep to similar pace but end up going too hard at the start of the ride
> My ride on the Garmiin site has been revamped and doesn;t show the weather now
> Wind seemed quite strong SSW I would guess


The screen shot is north orientated so yea S to SSW, it shift round to the west by late afternoon though.
So much for the new garmin site being all bells & whistles, what the point connecting to strava if it won't show you the weather, it seems as though no one can do anything unless its connected to strava.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> The screen shot is north orientated so yea S to SSW, it shift round to the west by late afternoon though.
> So much for the new garmin site being all bells & whistles, what the point connecting to strava if it won't show you the weather, it seems as though no one can do anything unless its connected to strava.


I thought it had gone too until I just re-checked. It is shown at the top right of your ride map now. Pretty basic info but it is still there.


----------



## Justinslow (4 Oct 2014)

Did my last training ride this morning in readiness for my attempted 100 tomorrow morning, just 15 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/202987817
Haven't ridden all week as I pulled my right leg muscles last weekend doing a 70 miler and got a touch of tendinitis behind my right knee. Not good preparation for tomorrow and it was all going so well! It's fair to say that I am slightly concerned about tomorrow, and maybe starting road riding on the 17 August and doing a 100 on 5 October some 50 odd days later was a tad optimistic/unrealistic? Anyway I've got loads of sponsors for cancer research so just hope the body holds together! 
We've been quite lucky with the weather over this side of the country, this morning was dry and 14 degrees, tomorrow is forecast to be 3-4 degrees in the early morning (but dry) so quite a change, just something else to throw in the mix when we start at 8 am!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought it had gone too until I just re-checked. It is shown at the top right of your ride map now. Pretty basic info but it is still there.


It all ways was, mind you like everything in this recording business I think the only real thing we can rely on is the distance to be anything close to accurate, and then only when couple up to a sensor and calibrated to the correct wheel size, even then tyre wear will change over time.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Did my last training ride this morning in readiness for my attempted 100 tomorrow morning, just 15 miles.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/202987817
> Haven't ridden all week as I pulled my right leg muscles last weekend doing a 70 miler and got a touch of tendinitis behind my right knee. Not good preparation for tomorrow and it was all going so well! It's fair to say that I am slightly concerned about tomorrow, and maybe starting road riding on the 17 August and doing a 100 on 5 October some 50 odd days later was a tad optimistic/unrealistic? Anyway I've got loads of sponsors for cancer research so just hope the body holds together!
> We've been quite lucky with the weather over this side of the country, this morning was dry and 14 degrees, tomorrow is forecast to be 3-4 degrees in the early morning (but dry) so quite a change, just something else to throw in the mix when we start at 8 am!


Not sure on your forecast for tomorrow, but it is awkward when you have such a cold start and its likely to warm by 10 degrees it makes it difficult to know what wear, leg and armwarmers if you have them instead of possible a jacket, but ant least two layers three if your going to be slow., this way, you can strip the warmers off.
I set off for London the day I got my Road bike in 2008, I had four days though and was carrying quite a bit of weight. Its amazing what determination can achieve.
Good luck.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Did my last training ride this morning in readiness for my attempted 100 tomorrow morning, just 15 miles.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/202987817
> Haven't ridden all week as I pulled my right leg muscles last weekend doing a 70 miler and got a touch of tendinitis behind my right knee. Not good preparation for tomorrow and it was all going so well! It's fair to say that I am slightly concerned about tomorrow, and maybe starting road riding on the 17 August and doing a 100 on 5 October some 50 odd days later was a tad optimistic/unrealistic? Anyway I've got loads of sponsors for cancer research so just hope the body holds together!
> We've been quite lucky with the weather over this side of the country, this morning was dry and 14 degrees, tomorrow is forecast to be 3-4 degrees in the early morning (but dry) so quite a change, just something else to throw in the mix when we start at 8 am!


Good luck with the ride. Great cause 

As Nigel has said, layer up the clothing.........and don't try and set out too fast if you are unsure of managing the distance. It's amazing how a slow and gentle start will keep you going so much longer.


----------



## Torvi (4 Oct 2014)

did a bloody 33 miles in 3 hours where 2 hours were raining and hailing! i feel so good im gonna lie in bed all the day. but other than that it was blimey and from group im one of fastest sprinters  tho at hills i was beaten hard haha 

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/5697964


----------



## User32269 (4 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done you. The moral of the tale.........just keep turning the pedals no matter your age, fitness levels or type of bike  Some of my most enjoyable rides have been pootling around on my hybrid type bikes.


Cheers! My big problem is that i forgot it was 25+ years ago since bombing about on my old racer, still think i got young legs! Have now got to stop coming home with old battered steel racers and convincing my missus they are classics in need of tlc...or maybe just hide em better!


----------



## Torvi (4 Oct 2014)

User32269 said:


> Cheers! My big problem is that i forgot it was 25+ years ago since bombing about on my old racer, still think i got young legs! Have now got to stop coming home with old battered steel racers and convincing my missus they are classics in need of tlc...or maybe just hide em better!


legs be never too old for some proper rides  keep it up


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Oct 2014)

I managed my normal 30 mile loop yesterday. Still only managing under 300 miles a month but scared to over do it incase my knee goes again. I fear I will be getting out even less now as we have just had a baby...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Oct 2014)

Rustybucket said:


> I managed my normal 30 mile loop yesterday. Still only managing under 300 miles a month but scared to over do it incase my knee goes again. I fear I will be getting out even less now as we have just had a baby...


When I started i used to get the odd really sharp pain from an old compression injury, and whilst i still feel more pain in my right thigh then my left, the pain in the knee area as all but gone, and as @Supersuperleeds will tell you 300 miles a month is some distance.


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I thought it had gone too until I just re-checked. It is shown at the top right of your ride map now. Pretty basic info but it is still there.


If you click on the basic info it will tell you humidity and wind direction as well


----------



## Big_Dave (4 Oct 2014)

User32269 said:


> Cheers! My big problem is that i forgot it was 25+ years ago since bombing about on my old racer, still think i got young legs! Have now got to stop coming home with old battered steel racers and convincing my missus they are classics in need of tlc...or maybe just hide em better!


TBH I don't know how I ever rode on those old 42/52 14-28 gears, I tried it once early this year and thought sod that, old frame modern 3x10 now lol, 30 yrs ago I could ride 90 miles and think nowt of it, mind you I probably weigh nearly double that what I did 30 yrs ago


----------



## Shaun (14 Oct 2014)

Thread continues here .... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-newbie-progress.167156/


----------

